# Ponderable



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2016)

*If She Can’t Figure Out How to Properly Use E-mail, How Can She Know Enough to Perform the Multitude of Marvels that She Promises to Perform?*

*if Hillary Clinton’s ‘mistakes’ and carelessness justify her escape from criminal prosecution for the manner in which she arranged to receive and send e-mails during her time as Secretary of State, surely this same incompetence, inattention to detail, and gross carelessness render her utterly unworthy to be trusted with the enormous powers that now are entrusted to the President of the United States.*

*http://cafehayek.com/2016/07/if-she-cant-figure-out-how-to-properly-use-e-mail-how-can-she-know-enough-to-perform-the-marvels-she-promises-to-perform.html*


----------



## Wez (Jul 12, 2016)

You can Google why she is qualified if you care to.  At this point, she is an anti-Trump vote to me.  Feel free to discuss the merits of other candidates, I have an open mind, within reason...


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> You can Google why she is qualified if you care to.  At this point, she is an anti-Trump vote to me.  Feel free to discuss the merits of other candidates, I have an open mind, within reason...


Are you addressing Don Boudreaux?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> You can Google why she is qualified if you care to.  At this point, she is an anti-Trump vote to me.  Feel free to discuss the merits of other candidates, I have an open mind, within reason...


To be eligible for U.S. President:

1)  Must be a natural-born citizen of the U.S. 
2)  Must have been a permanent resident of the U.S. for at least 14 years
3)  Must not have been impeached by the Senate
4)  Must not have participated in a rebellion against the United States, and 
5)  Must be at least 35 years of age.

Gary Johnson is my pick.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2016)

espola said:


> Are you addressing Don Boudreaux?


No.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gary Johnson is my pick.


So you also think no crimes were committed during the financial crisis?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> So you also think no crimes were committed during the financial crisis?


Yes and no.  Did you notice who GJ was talking about as opposed to the scrolled bullet points in the  video.  Not the same folks.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes and no.


No?  You do understand there have been almost 100 Billion in fines for intentional fraudulent activity by the banks?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> No?  You do understand there have been almost 100 Billion in fines for intentional fraudulent activity by the banks?


The scrolled list in the video you posted on the old site says nothing about the fraudulent activities of the banks.  But I am aware of that bank fraud and the U.S. Treasury that bailed them out with QE money.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The scrolled list in the video you posted on the old site says nothing about the fraudulent activities of the banks.  But I am aware of that bank fraud and the U.S. Treasury that bailed them out with QE money.


Not sure what you are getting on about, GJ said clearly, "There were no criminal prosecutions of Wall Street because none of them committed any crimes".  Are you trying to distance him from that statement?  It's really kinda a big deal...


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not sure what you are getting on about, GJ said clearly, "There were no criminal prosecutions of Wall Street because none of them committed any crimes".  Are you trying to distance him from that statement?  It's really kinda a big deal...


Do you have a link to the entire conversation?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not sure what you are getting on about, GJ said clearly, "There were no criminal prosecutions of Wall Street because none of them committed any crimes".  Are you trying to distance him from that statement?  It's really kinda a big deal...


How about you post the video again.  I am not trying to distance him from that statement.  Are you trying to distance yourself  from what he said and what the video seems to be accusing him of?


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How about you post the video again.









Bruddah IZ said:


> I am not trying to distance him from that statement.


Seems like you are.



Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you trying to distance yourself  from what he said and what the video *seems to be accusing him of*?


Seems to be accusing him of?  What does that mean?

He made a false statement that goes to the root of moral dilemma and bailouts, and you keep shuffling away from it.  Cmon "free market  guy", you see what he said, he thinks no crimes were committed by Wall Street and clearly there were.

Does that nullify any other opinion he has that may be more palatable then HRC or Trump, no, but it's certainly a factor to consider.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

At 20 seconds in to the video he  clearly states that we bailed out Wall St. instead of letting them fail.  Who did they indict on Wall St.?  So they paid a fine?  What does it matter when the fed was paying those same banks a quarter percent on billions maybe trillions in excess reserves!  Take some time to read the Special Inspector Generalʻs (Neil Barofsky) book on the bailouts and then tell me who was indicted on Wall St.?


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> At 20 seconds in to the video he  clearly states that we bailed out Wall St. instead of letting them fail.  Who did they indict on Wall St.?  So they paid a fine?  What does it matter when the fed was paying those same banks a quarter percent on billions maybe trillions in excess reserves!  Take some time to read the Special Inspector Generalʻs (Neil Barofsky) book on the bailouts and then tell me who was indicted on Wall St.?


I'm not sure what you're getting at.  I suspect we agree more then disagree on the topic of Wall Street and the bailouts.  Neither of us liked it at all.

My sole concern, from the video, was GJ was under the false impression, that no actual crimes were committed during the Financial Crisis.  This is a patently false claim that stemmed partially from Eric Holders ineffectual reign as AG and propaganda from blatant Wall Street defenders.

"One" of the problems through the Crisis and the aftermath, was we resorted to Corporate fines (again Holder trying to be tough), instead of criminal prosecutions.  Writing a Corporate check will never serve to punish offenders like jail time does.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Seems like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have something besides that obviously doctored video?  Or is that all you need?

My take on the big deflation is that a lot of what Wall St insiders did to cause and/or take advantage of the crash was not illegal, but would ahve been a few years back, before Congress sold out on financial regulation.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

espola said:


> *Do you have something besides that obviously doctored video?  Or is that all you need?*
> 
> My take on the big deflation is that a lot of what Wall St insiders did to cause and/or take advantage of the crash was not illegal, but would ahve been a few years back, before Congress sold out on financial regulation.


All I need to do what?  I've already stated:

"Does that nullify any other opinion he (gj) has that may be more palatable then HRC or Trump, no, but it's certainly a factor to consider."

I'm not throwing GJ out entirely, I just feel that his statement about crimes not being committed during the crisis is very naive and very false.  If he is brain dead on that topic, what else is he brain dead on....


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> All I need to do what?  I've already stated:
> 
> "Does that nullify any other opinion he (gj) has that may be more palatable then HRC or Trump, no, but it's certainly a factor to consider."
> 
> I'm not throwing GJ out entirely, I just feel that his statement about crimes not being committed during the crisis is very naive and very false.  If he is brain dead on that topic, what else is he brain dead on....


I find your quoting out of context like that to be about as convincing as Izzy's "what does it matter" irrelevancy.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

espola said:


> I find your quoting out of context like that to be about as convincing as Izzy's "what does it matter" irrelevancy.


What is "out of context"?  Does he think the lack of Wall Street prosecutions is due to no crimes being committed, or not?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at.  I suspect we agree more then disagree on the topic of Wall Street and the bailouts.  Neither of us liked it at all.
> 
> My sole concern, from the video, was GJ was under the false impression, that no actual crimes were committed during the Financial Crisis.  This is a patently false claim that stemmed partially from Eric Holders ineffectual reign as AG and propaganda from blatant Wall Street defenders.
> 
> "One" of the problems through the Crisis and the aftermath, was we resorted to Corporate fines (again Holder trying to be tough), instead of criminal prosecutions.  Writing a Corporate check will never serve to punish offenders like jail time does.


It is not a crime to sell bonds that are less then AAA.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> What is "out of context"?  Does he think the lack of Wall Street prosecutions is due to no crimes being committed, or not?


Who do you think should have been prosecuted on Wall St.?


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It is not a crime to sell bonds that are less then AAA.


What does that have to do with the widespread fraud that was rampant, not only here but by banksters worldwide?  Fraud that has led to record fines for intentional, knowing misrepresentation of securities sold to investors.  What an odd question to ask...


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who do you think should have been prosecuted on Wall St.?


The list of perpetrators is very long BIZ.  Are you actually making a case against any criminal prosecutions?  Aren't you all about people being held responsible for their actions?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> What does that have to do with the widespread fraud that was rampant, not only here but by banksters worldwide?  Fraud that has led to record fines for intentional, knowing misrepresentation of securities sold to investors.  What an odd question to ask...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> The list of perpetrators is very long BIZ.  Are you actually making a case against any criminal prosecutions?  Aren't you all about people being held responsible for their actions?


Please post the list.  Give me the top 10 perpetrators and their actual crimes.  I am about accountability and so is GJ.  Hence what he said 20 seconds in to your video.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Saw the movie, good stuff.  Do you ever actually answer a question BIZ?  The nice movie clip says nothing about what crimes were committed during the financial crisis.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Please post the list.  Give me the top 10 perpetrators and their actual crimes. I am about accountability and so is GJ.


Sure, https://www.sec.gov/spotlight/enf-actions-fc.shtml

That is but one list among many.  Now, instead of punishing the firms for the fraud committed, by it's employees and their supervisors, you charge the people.  Don't hurt the company checkbook, you jail the people.  Something Eric Holder didn't like to do, because he likely wanted those people as clients at the law firm he left to go back to work for. Unlike Spitzer, who had some sac to prosecute people.

So tell me again, how is saying no crimes were committed by Wall Street all about accountability?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Just when you thought this lady was evil, she turns the tables.  This and the Jenga scene are two of my favorite scenes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Saw the movie, good stuff.  Do you ever actually answer a question BIZ?  The nice movie clip says nothing about what crimes were committed during the financial crisis.


And neither have you.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just when you thought this lady was evil, she turns the tables.  This and the Jenga scene are two of my favorite scenes.


Again, great movie, I'm missing the relevance to our discussion though.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And neither have you.


I just did, look above, your turn.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Cmon BIZ, prove your not a trip down a rabbit hole, a slot machine that never pays off.  Make an actual statement that you may be held accountable for....

Or are you more interested in playing gotcha and have nothing to actually say?


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> What is "out of context"?  Does he think the lack of Wall Street prosecutions is due to no crimes being committed, or not?


Clueless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sure, https://www.sec.gov/spotlight/enf-actions-fc.shtml
> 
> That is but one list among many.  Now, instead of punishing the firms for the fraud committed, by it's employees and their supervisors, you charge the people.  Don't hurt the company checkbook, you jail the people.  Something Eric Holder didn't like to do, because he likely wanted those people as clients at the law firm he left to go back to work for. Unlike Spitzer, who had some sac to prosecute people.
> 
> So tell me again, how is saying no crimes were committed by Wall Street all about accountability?


I'm good with that proof.  Makes me wonder where the SEC was at while all of this transpired.  How did the SEC fail so miserably given the following:
_
Crucial to the SEC's effectiveness in each of these areas is its enforcement authority. Each year the SEC brings hundreds of civil enforcement actions against individuals and companies for violation of the securities laws. Typical infractions include insider trading, accounting fraud, and providing false or misleading information about securities and the companies that issue them.

One of the major sources of information on which the SEC relies to bring enforcement action is investors themselves — another reason that educated and careful investors are so critical to the functioning of efficient markets. To help support investor education, the SEC offers the public a wealth of educational information on this Internet website, which also includes the EDGAR database of disclosure documents that public companies are required to file with the Commission.

Though it is the primary overseer and regulator of the U.S. securities markets, the SEC works closely with many other institutions, including Congress, other federal departments and agencies, the self-regulatory organizations (e.g. the stock exchanges), state securities regulators, and various private sector organizations. In addition, the Chairman of the SEC represents the agency as a member of the Financial Stability Oversight Council (FSOC). 

https://www.sec.gov/about/whatwedo.shtml_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Cmon BIZ, prove your not a trip down a rabbit hole, a slot machine that never pays off.  Make an actual statement that you may be held accountable for....
> 
> Or are you more interested in playing gotcha and have nothing to actually say?


I have a lot to say about governments dereliction.  The SEC/Treasury gives investors a false sense of security. 

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15737379-bailout

I'll read the quote from p. 181, paragraph, it says: "In that respect, Geithner's opening of the spigot of taxpayer cash for AIG was more of a bailout of the banks than it was for AIG itself. *The government thereby sent Wall Street a very dangerous message. Counterparties who do business with financial institutions, whose collapse could have devastating consequences for the entire financial system, needn't do due diligence or worry about their counterparty risk. Instead, they can rely on the government to bail them out"*


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

espola said:


> Clueless.


So your're more interested in fighting and name calling, then discussion?


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> So your're more interested in fighting and name calling, then discussion?


So far, you have been ignoring or not understanding my responses.  I don't see any point to repeating them.

You don't seem to be interested in examining the undoctored video.  Ask yourself why that is so. 

Some other questions you might ask yourself - how did you find this clip?  Who created it?  What was the motivation of the creator?


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

espola said:


> So far, you have been ignoring or not understanding my responses.  I don't see any point to repeating them.
> 
> You don't seem to be interested in examining the undoctored video.  Ask yourself why that is so.
> 
> Some other questions you might ask yourself - how did you find this clip?  Who created it?  What was the motivation of the creator?


I'm not ignoring, I obviously don't understand your responses, as written.  Help me out.

I don't have an "un-doctored video", there is no conspiracy about me not being interested in a video I don't have.  If you have it, post it.

I found the clip from a friend.  I have no idea who created it or their motivations, they obviously feel, like I do, that GJ's opinion on why there have been no Wall Street prosecutions, is way wrong.

I ask you again, after me having answered every one of your questions, : "Does GJ think the lack of Wall Street prosecutions is due to no crimes being committed, or not?"


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I have a lot to say about governments dereliction.  The SEC/Treasury gives investors a false sense of security.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15737379-bailout
> 
> I'll read the quote from p. 181, paragraph, it says: "In that respect, Geithner's opening of the spigot of taxpayer cash for AIG was more of a bailout of the banks than it was for AIG itself. *The government thereby sent Wall Street a very dangerous message. Counterparties who do business with financial institutions, whose collapse could have devastating consequences for the entire financial system, needn't do due diligence or worry about their counterparty risk. Instead, they can rely on the government to bail them out"*


I'm no fan of Geithner and the bailouts.  Geithner, among others was part of the power structure that was in place leading up to the crisis and what I thought was going to get cleaned up by BO.  Sadly, BO's greatest failure was being soft on Wall Street and failing on every promise he made in regards to Wall Street.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> So your're more interested in fighting and name calling, then discussion?


That is typical Espola.  He adds very little to the discussions and is more like the old next door neighbor that can only tell all the neighborhood kids to stay off his lawn.  Just pretend his posts don't exist or add him to your ignore list.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm good with that proof.  Makes me wonder where the SEC was at while all of this transpired.  How did the SEC fail so miserably given the following...


The SEC suffers horribly from Regulatory Capture and the Revolving Door.  They also are very underfunded, which is normal in Gov.  People squawk about needing regulations and then under fund the ability to enforce regulations.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> That is typical Espola.  He adds very little to the discussions and is more like the old next door neighbor that can only tell at the neighborhood kids to stay off his lawn.  Just pretend his posts don't exist or add him to your ignore list.


I disagree, Espola and I agree more then disagree, but on this we've got some friction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> The SEC suffers horribly from Regulatory Capture and the Revolving Door.  They also are very underfunded, which is normal in Gov.  People squawk about needing regulations and then under fund the ability to enforce regulations.


We don't need anymore funding for government regulatory agencies.  Further funding just increases revolving door traffic and regulatory capture.  What we need is free market failure so that savers can be rewarded when housing and stock markets plummet.


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What we need is free market failure so that savers can be rewarded when housing and stock markets plummet.


It's usually the common folk who get hurt by free market failures (not that I'm saying we shouldn't have them).  Rich folk can afford the losses.  A few fortunes will crumble, but "savers" have their money in the stock markets, just like rich folk do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2016)

Bailouts intensify the hurt beyond what it should be.  But I think we more agree here.  I still choose GF over Hillary or DT because I think he acknowledges the revolving door and regulatory capture.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> T
> 
> 
> That is typical Espola.  He adds very little to the discussions and is more like the old next door neighbor that can only tell at the neighborhood kids to stay off his lawn.  Just pretend his posts don't exist or add him to your ignore list.


Typical espola wants to see FACTS, not garbage grabbed off the net.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We don't need anymore funding for government regulatory agencies.  Further funding just increases revolving door traffic and regulatory capture.


I disagree, although it's an interesting thought.  It allows for more firms to be scrutinized each year and alleviates the pay disparity between public and private, which is the main driver of Revolving Door problems.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> I disagree, although it's an interesting thought.  It allows for more firms to be scrutinized each year and alleviates the pay disparity between public and private, which is the main driver of Revolving Door problems.


I disagree, the main driver of revolving door problem$ (incentives) are corporate Bailout$ that exacerbate and perpetuate pay disparity by artificially inflating assets as described below by Special Inspector General for the Troubled Asset Relief Program (SIGTARP) Neil Barofsky:

I'll read the quote from p. 181, paragraph, it says: *"In that respect, Geithner's opening of the spigot of taxpayer cash for AIG was more of a bailout of the banks than it was for AIG itself.* *The government thereby sent Wall Street a very dangerous message. Counterparties who do business with financial institutions, whose collapse could have devastating consequences for the entire financial system, needn't do due diligence or worry about their counterparty risk. Instead, they can rely on the government to bail them out"
*
Increasing the budget and size of the SEC will do nothing to keep the Geithner's of the world from perpetuating pay disparity.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I disagree, the main driver of revolving door problem$ (incentives) are corporate Bailout$ that exacerbate and perpetuate pay disparity by artificially inflating assets as described below by Special Inspector General for the Troubled Asset Relief Program (SIGTARP) Neil Barofsky:
> 
> I'll read the quote from p. 181, paragraph, it says: *"In that respect, Geithner's opening of the spigot of taxpayer cash for AIG was more of a bailout of the banks than it was for AIG itself.* *The government thereby sent Wall Street a very dangerous message. Counterparties who do business with financial institutions, whose collapse could have devastating consequences for the entire financial system, needn't do due diligence or worry about their counterparty risk. Instead, they can rely on the government to bail them out"
> *
> Increasing the budget and size of the SEC will do nothing to keep the Geithner's of the world from perpetuating pay disparity.


You are confusing two different things.

1.  The bailouts - leads to many ailments, such as the one(s) you describe above.

2.  Annual funding for Regulatory Agencies - This is the budget needed to carry out the enforcement of laws designed to prevent crisis in the first place.

The inability to properly enforce regulations on the books, is one of the factors that led to the financial crisis.

So when you say: "Increasing the budget and size of the SEC will do nothing to keep the Geithner's of the world from perpetuating pay disparity."  You are conflating two different things, the adequate funding and enforcement ability of Regulators is one way we avoid problems in the future.  You are partially right in that Geithner's of the world creating pay disparities, but linking that problem with adequate Regulatory funding is where you go off the rails a bit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> You are confusing two different things.
> 
> 1.  The bailouts - leads to many ailments, such as the one(s) you describe above.
> 
> ...


1.  Bailouts undo the laws designed to prevent crisis.  For example, the order of contracts.

2.  Annual funding for Regulatory Agencies is a waste of money given that Bailouts undo the laws designed to *prevent* crisis.  Regulatory agencies tend to enforce laws post crisis, post bailout.

3.  Financial crisis, as you know, are systemic.  Funding a law enforcement agency, like the SEC, to enforce securities laws post-crisis is not avoidance.


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 14, 2016)

GJ smokes too much pot to be my candidate, sorry. I've always liked the Libertarian platform, but they still need a 'celebrity' candidate to help pull it off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> GJ smokes too much pot to be my candidate, sorry. I've always liked the Libertarian platform, but they still need a 'celebrity' candidate to help pull it off.


That's freakin' funny.  He also climbed Mt. Everest.  I guess he likes gettin' high.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 1.  Bailouts undo the laws designed to prevent crisis.  For example, the order of contracts.
> 
> 2.  Annual funding for Regulatory Agencies is a waste of money given that Bailouts undo the laws designed to *prevent* crisis.  Regulatory agencies tend to enforce laws post crisis, post bailout.
> 
> 3.  Financial crisis, as you know, are systemic.  Funding a law enforcement agency, like the SEC, to enforce securities laws post-crisis is not avoidance.


Saying: "_Annual funding for Regulatory Agencies is a waste of money given that Bailouts undo the laws designed to *prevent* crisis._", is a bit loony, even from you.  Your "if / then" statement is off.

Look, BIZ, I understand you are a "free market" kind of guy, who probably likes to think that free market solutions are always best, but history tells us otherwise.  With that logic, we may as well get rid of the Police departments because they tend to deal with criminals, "after crimes have been committed".

Regulators like the SEC, examine firms to insure compliance with laws.  If they are adequately funded, that reduces the chances of another crisis, it doesn't remove the chance though.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> GJ smokes too much pot to be my candidate, sorry.


That actually raises his score in my book.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Saying: "_Annual funding for Regulatory Agencies is a waste of money given that Bailouts undo the laws designed to *prevent* crisis._", is a bit loony, even from you.  Your "if / then" statement is off.
> 
> Look, BIZ, I understand you are a "free market" kind of guy, who probably likes to think that free market solutions are always best, but history tells us otherwise.  With that logic, we may as well get rid of the Police departments because they tend to deal with criminals, "after crimes have been committed".
> 
> Regulators like the SEC, examine firms to insure compliance with laws.  If they are adequately funded, that reduces the chances of another crisis, it doesn't remove the chance though.


Not an "if/then" statement is it?  You provided a long list of crimes despite Annual funding.  Additional funding does not equal better enforcement.  The opposite is often true as history clearly proves.  

Government intervention/bailouts in markets abrogate financial regulations making market solutions impossible.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You provided a long list of crimes despite Annual funding.  Additional funding does not equal better enforcement.  The opposite is often true as history clearly proves.


And how long would that list of crimes be if we had no funding for regulators?  I guess we wouldn't know because none of them would be caught.  How does adequately funding a "police department", as opposed to underfunding it, lead to more crime?  More police = more crime?



Bruddah IZ said:


> Government intervention/bailouts in markets abrogate financial regulations making market solutions impossible.


No BIZ, they don't "abrogate" regulations, it just creates different and additional problems.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

This is starting to be a rabbit hole conversation...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> And how long would that list of crimes be if we had no funding for regulators?  I guess we wouldn't know because none of them would be caught.  How does adequately funding a "police department", as opposed to underfunding it, lead to more crime?  More police = more crime?
> 
> 
> 
> No BIZ, they don't "abrogate" regulations, it just creates different and additional problems.


When banks are bailed out, you pass the losses of the bank on to the taxpayer....long term.  Essentially, what you've done is made the tax payer an investor in those banks against their will.  The taxpayer has no claims against the bank, while strengthening the claims of the bond holders via tax payer leveraged bailouts.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes, BIZ, we agree bailouts are bad.  Drop that notion for a moment and describe exactly what a bailout has to do with adequately funding a regulator, because so far, you just keep mixing tow different topics, bailouts vs. adequately funding the agency meant to prevent the need for a bailout.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, BIZ, we agree bailouts are bad.  Drop that notion for a moment and describe exactly what a bailout has to do with adequately funding a regulator, because so far, you just keep mixing tow different topics, bailouts vs. adequately funding the agency meant to prevent the need for a bailout.


Okay.  I'll play.  Define "adequate" funding.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay.  I'll play.  Define "adequate" funding.


For example, currently, the SEC division assigned to exam Investment Advisors, annually is able to visit and exam about 10% of all investment advisors.  That is total reach, which includes sweeps where they just look at one topic and only scratch the surface.  The amount of detailed exams, where they delve deeply into the firm's books and records, is a fraction of that 10% number.

Considering how many new advisors start up each year, including the bad apples that close up shop and open again under a new name, in a new location, less then 10% detailed reviews, is a very low protection level.

Cutting funding just makes this even more bleak.  Investment Advisors include the major Wall Street giant firms on down to the mom & pop shops.

If you want more bailouts, just keep cutting funding.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> For example, currently, the SEC division assigned to exam Investment Advisors, annually is able to visit and exam about 10% of all investment advisors.  That is total reach, which includes sweeps where they just look at one topic and only scratch the surface.  The amount of detailed exams, where they delve deeply into the firm's books and records, is a fraction of that 10% number.
> 
> Considering how many new advisors start up each year, including the bad apples that close up shop and open again under a new name, in a new location, less then 10% detailed reviews, is a very low protection level.
> 
> ...


So now you want to tie the two issues together?!!  LOL!!  If /then statement?!!  Too funny.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So now you want to tie the two issues together?!!  LOL!!  If /then statement?!!  Too funny.


WTF, are you insane BIZ (no need to answer)...

You said no need to fund a regulator because a bailout negates the need for a regulator.

I corrected you by telling you an adequately funded regulator can reduce the need for a future bailout.

Now you think you've "caught" me in some way???

Once again, every time I try to engage you in meaningful discussion, I come up empty.  You exist here solely to play childish games of gotcha... except, your vision of a "gotcha" is a complete fairy tale.

No doubt, we'll get endless reminders of a fairy tale "page 4" reminder from you, for the rest of time.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Do you even have a kid that plays soccer?


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> That actually raises his score in my book.


Somehow I had that inkling. My spidey-senses start to tingle when I read your posts.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> Somehow I had that inkling. My spidey-senses start to tingle when I read your posts.


Would it be better if he smoked cigarettes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> WTF, are you insane BIZ (no need to answer)...
> 
> You said no need to fund a regulator because a bailout negates the need for a regulator.
> 
> ...


Where did I say no need to fund a regulator?  

Which industry is bailed out the most?

An adequately funded, whatever that means, regulator would need what specific dollar budget to prevent bailouts?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you even have a kid that plays soccer?


yes.  Do you?


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes, I'll be at Pat's and Surf cup if you want to put a face to the avatar...


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> No?  You do understand there have been almost 100 Billion in fines for intentional fraudulent activity by the banks?


If criminal actions are your sticking point, how can you vote Hillary?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, I'll be at Pat's and Surf cup if you want to put a face to the avatar...


Boys or girls Surf Cup? Older or younger weekend?


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

B05 Irvine Strikers for Surf Cup, youngers.  We actually play with Strikers Southbay normally because I live in El Segundo.  My son guests with Irvine Strikers and will join their DA team next year....if I can figure out how to get him to practices.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> If criminal actions are your sticking point, how can you vote Hillary?


Because I'm not a right wing stooge who believes all the conspiracy.  I detest Hillary/Clintons for many reasons, but they are all verifiable.  She's terrible, but Trump to me, is way worse.  A vote for her would simply be a vote to block Trump.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Because I'm not a right wing stooge who believes all the conspiracy.  I detest Hillary/Clintons for many reasons, but they are all verifiable.  She's terrible, but Trump to me, is way worse.  A vote for her would simply be a vote to block Trump.


Are you calling me a "Right wing stooge"?  If so, why the name calling and what is it based on?  Because I implied Hillary committed acts that for most people would be considered crimes that others have gone to jail or lost their jobs for committing?  I'm simply saying that, GJ is a better option.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> Are you calling me a "Right wing stooge"?  If so, why the name calling and what is it based on?  Because I implied Hillary committed acts that for most people would be considered crimes that others have gone to jail or lost their jobs for committing?  I'm simply saying that, GJ is a better option.


I would consider you a stooge if you believed all the Clinton conspiracies, so I didn't call you a name unless you fit that very narrow description.  I'm warming up to GJ, but as I've already said, if he isn't going to get anywhere near being elected, I consider my vote to block Trump, more valuable for the health of our nation.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> I would consider you a stooge if you believed all the Clinton conspiracies, so I didn't call you a name unless you fit that very narrow description.  I'm warming up to GJ, but as I've already said, if he isn't going to get anywhere near being elected, I consider my vote to block Trump, more valuable for the health of our nation.


Unfortunate that most will either be voting based on "Anyone but Hilary / Trump" and voting to block one or the other. GJ actually fits the bill for a lot of us but electability due to the reign of the two party system rears it's ugly head yet again.

Continue the discussion BIZ & Wez, enjoy reading the discussion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> B05 Irvine Strikers for Surf Cup, youngers.  We actually play with Strikers Southbay normally because I live in El Segundo.  My son guests with Irvine Strikers and will join their DA team next year....if I can figure out how to get him to practices.


Be in OC instead of  Polo.


----------



## Wez (Jul 15, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> GJ actually fits the bill for a lot of us but electability due to the reign of the two party system rears it's ugly head yet again.


I blame the media.  If they never cover anyone but the two parties, nobody will ever know about them or to vote for them.  This election, more then any other, they should be giving people like GJ tons more coverage, since it's widely known that people are not fond of either primary party candidate.


----------



## Wez (Jul 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Be in OC instead of  Polo.


I assume we'll make it to at least semis (we won ManCity), which will be in OC.  Are you a different weekend though?


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> Unfortunate that most will either be voting based on "Anyone but Hilary / Trump" and voting to block one or the other. GJ actually fits the bill for a lot of us but electability due to the reign of the two party system rears it's ugly head yet again.
> 
> Continue the discussion BIZ & Wez, enjoy reading the discussion.


The two party system will reign a long as people keep voting for them.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 15, 2016)

So I'm trying to make some sense of the GOP's platform.  Am I wrong here, or do these jokers really plan on get up on stage and talking about how we need less porn and more guns.

What the heck has happened to the republican party?  How could the be any less clueless about life here on planet earth...


----------



## Wez (Jul 15, 2016)

tenacious said:


> So I'm trying to make some sense of the GOP's platform.  Am I wrong here, or do these jokers really plan on going to get up on stage and talk about how we need less porn and but more guns.
> 
> What the heck has happened to the republican party?  How could the be any less clueless about life here on planet earth...


Thank you!  Sex bad, gun violence good.  Now we have Pence as VeeP, as if things could get any worse...


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2016)

It appears that Trump and Pence negotiated the VP spot on the bathroom stall dividers of twitter.

Speaking of which, TP tp is already available on the net --
https://heavyeditorial.files.wordpress.com/2016/07/trump-pence-logo-meme-2.jpg?quality=65&strip=all&w=780


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Thank you!  Sex bad, gun violence good.  Now we have Pence as VeeP, as if things could get any worse...


I don't think  there any "republicans" left in the Trump camp that will turn away because of the Pence selection.  On the other hand, Pence doesn't bring in any new voters, like some other choices might have.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 16, 2016)

espola said:


> The two party system will reign a long as people keep voting for them.


Agree, that's why I have voted "3rd party" in several elections, even when others call it a lost cause. Have to start somewhere, now if we can just get the media to give some attention to someone outside the Big 2!


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 16, 2016)

espola said:


> On the other hand, Pence doesn't bring in any new voters, like some other choices might have.


Strategically, Trump has to be looking to lock down certain states and get some swing votes in battleground states that traditionally decide the presidency.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> Strategically, Trump has to be looking to lock down certain states and get some swing votes in battleground states that traditionally decide the presidency.


I have read the theory that the Pence choice is to attract Koch Brother money.  He still may not win, but his campaign is not going to go broke.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 16, 2016)

espola said:


> I have read the theory that the Pence choice is to attract Koch Brother money.  He still may not win, but his campaign is not going to go broke.


With both candidates polling close, they're both going to need that money to wage an all out war for those few percentage points that will decide it.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2016)

espola said:


> The two party system will reign a long as people keep voting for them.


The problem with the third party candidates isn't that people won't vote for them, it's the candidates themselves.  Johnson the current third party candidate always looks like he's high.  Before him, Nadder, Perot also brought a big scoop of the crazy.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> Strategically, Trump has to be looking to lock down certain states and get some swing votes in battleground states that traditionally decide the presidency.


I'm going to vote for Hillary.  Not going to waste my vote making some dumb statement about what I want the world to be... rather I'm going to use it to help pick the winner.  When I look at the stage, she's the only winner I see.  Trump is a maniac.  I don't want to have to look at that dumb face on that Johnson guy when his libertarian economic voodoo crashes the nations economy just like it did in Kansas and Mississippi. 

Hillary is boring, also makes some crazy faces and is a terrible campaigner... but she's going to be a strong president.  She's a tough old broad, and sorta like with the Kennedy's the Clinton's are synonyms with America.  So I have no doubt she's all in with team American... and isn't going to sell away the farm.


----------



## Wez (Jul 16, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Trump is a maniac.


This.  No way he gets to office on my watch, at least as far as my vote goes.  It would take all the thunder away from my complaining about Trump for the next 4 years, if I didn't vote against him.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2016)

tenacious said:


> The problem with the third party candidates isn't that people won't vote for them, it's the candidates themselves.  Johnson the current third party candidate always looks like he's high.  Before him, Nadder, Perot also brought a big scoop of the crazy.


Compared to Trump?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2016)

espola said:


> Compared to Trump?


I just think that Republican voters opted to send their leaders a message and say even they were having trouble buying into the program anymore.

That said, worse comes to worse and everyone knows they can make the GW Bush argument that yeah Trump might not be a great politician, but he can hire smart people and they will want to help.  It's one of the true great advantages of being the national establishment candidate, from one of the two big parties... just like it terms of money, you also have a much deeper well of talent to draw on too.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I just think that Republican voters opted to send their leaders a message and say even they were having trouble buying into the program anymore.
> 
> That said, worse comes to worse and everyone knows they can make the GW Bush argument that yeah Trump might not be a great politician, but he can hire smart people and they will want to help.  It's one of the true great advantages of being the national establishment candidate, from one of the two big parties... just like it terms of money, you also have a much deeper well of talent to draw on too.


So it's ok that Trump is crazy because he's Republican (at least this year, he is).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> I would consider you a stooge if you believed all the Clinton conspiracies, so I didn't call you a name unless you fit that very narrow description.  I'm warming up to GJ, but as I've already said, if he isn't going to get anywhere near being elected, I consider my vote to block Trump, more valuable for the health of our nation.





Wez said:


> I assume we'll make it to at least semis (we won ManCity), which will be in OC.  Are you a different weekend though?


nope same weekend.  Our road to the sem


espola said:


> The two party system will reign a long as people keep voting for them.


Did


tenacious said:


> So I'm trying to make some sense of the GOP's platform.  Am I wrong here, or do these jokers really plan on get up on stage and talking about how we need less porn and more guns.
> 
> What the heck has happened to the republican party?  How could the be any less clueless about life here on planet earth...


They are probably just as clueless as the


tenacious said:


> I'm going to vote for Hillary.  Not going to waste my vote making some dumb statement about what I want the world to be... rather I'm going to use it to help pick the winner.  When I look at the stage, she's the only winner I see.  Trump is a maniac.  I don't want to have to look at that dumb face on that Johnson guy when his libertarian economic voodoo crashes the nations economy just like it did in Kansas and Mississippi.
> 
> Hillary is boring, also makes some crazy faces and is a terrible campaigner... but she's going to be a strong president.  She's a tough old broad, and sorta like with the Kennedy's the Clinton's are synonyms with America.  So I have no doubt she's all in with team American... and isn't going to sell away the farm.


Gruber sold you guys healthcare and Comey sold you Hillary.  Politics is all about the stupidity of the American people.


----------



## Wez (Jul 17, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> nope same weekend.  Our road to the sem


What team/age does your kid play?  My son guest plays with Irvine B05 Strikers.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2016)

espola said:


> So it's ok that Trump is crazy because he's Republican (at least this year, he is).


I don't know that I'd say okay... so much as knowing that it's a real advantage having access to the smarter/better labor pool- then not having it. I'd even go as far as to say it should be the deciding factor when forced to choose between dumb and dumber candidates. 

Or maybe I'm getting it wrong.  Why don't you draw up of what you think this guy Johnson's cabinet will look like if he got elected.  And write in all the best and brightest names in the Libertarian Party that will help him lead this country forward.  Something tells me I'm going to find it underwhelming compared to who the Republicans or the Democrats can pull together...


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I don't know that I'd say okay... so much as knowing that it's a real advantage having access to the smarter/better labor pool- then not having it. I'd even go as far as to say it should be the deciding factor when forced to choose between dumb and dumber candidates.
> 
> Or maybe I'm getting it wrong.  Why don't you draw up of what you think this guy Johnson's cabinet will look like if he got elected.  And write in all the best and brightest names in the Libertarian Party that will help him lead this country forward.  Something tells me I'm going to find it underwhelming compared to who the Republicans or the Democrats can pull together...


Why should he appoint only from his party?


----------



## Wez (Jul 17, 2016)

http://www.vox.com/2016/7/16/12205878/donald-trump-mike-pence-vp-speech?utm_campaign=vox&utm_content=article:fixed&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook

Trump is such an attention whore he can't even get happy about sharing the stage with his VP pick...

No way this guy is Presidential in any way.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2016)

espola said:


> Why should he appoint only from his party?


Do I really have to explain what loyalty is, and why some people might think it's important?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Do I really have to explain what loyalty is, and why some people might think it's important?


The evil of Partisan "loyalty" is the heart of the problem.


----------



## Wez (Jul 18, 2016)

https://theintercept.com/2016/07/12/eric-holders-longtime-excuse-for-not-prosecuting-banks-just-crashed-and-burned/

Eric Holder, the worst thing that came from the BO administration.  

Also:

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/eric-holder-wall-street-double-agent-comes-in-from-the-cold-20150708


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2016)

espola said:


> The evil of Partisan "loyalty" is the heart of the problem.


The heart?  Hmm... not sure I would agree.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> https://theintercept.com/2016/07/12/eric-holders-longtime-excuse-for-not-prosecuting-banks-just-crashed-and-burned/
> 
> Eric Holder, the worst thing that came from the BO administration.
> 
> ...


Eric doesn't hold a candle to Mrs. Clinton


----------



## Wez (Jul 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Eric doesn't hold a candle to Mrs. Clinton


You'll have to be more specific then that.  They can both suck, and they do...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> You'll have to be more specific then that.  They can both suck, and they do...


I don't have to be more specific, but for you, let me explain.
Holder isn't running for President. Holder isn't an unindicted felon.
Hillary is...


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't have to be more specific.


Why not?


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Holder isn't an unindicted felon.
> Hillary is...


We thank you for your opinion, the FBI felt otherwise.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> We thank you for your opinion, the FBI felt otherwise.


Veteran prosecutors like Rudy Giuliani disagreed with the FBI directors pontification that no prosecutor would try the case.
What the FBI investigation found was alarming at best. She lied to congress, she lied to the American people.
Did you happen to watch the FBI director answer questions to congress?
You think what she did was fine?
She's either incompetent, a liar or both.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

FBI Comey  before Congress explaining his findings...enjoy!


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Veteran prosecutors like Rudy Giuliani disagreed with the FBI directors pontification that no prosecutor would try the case.


Did you watch Giuliani's speech last night, he's lost it?  I stopped placing any credibility in this guy years ago, he's one step away from a nursing home.



Lion Eyes said:


> What the FBI investigation found was alarming at best. She lied to congress, she lied to the American people.
> Did you happen to watch the FBI director answer questions to congress?
> You think what she did was fine?
> She's either incompetent, a liar or both.


Why do you think she is a felon?  Where did I say I "was fine" with what she did?

I make a post about how bad Holder is and you go off on a rant about HRC, despite the fact that you know I don't like here.  Feeling like you needed to vent a little?


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> FBI Comey  before Congress explaining his findings...enjoy!


Gowdy is a clown.  http://www.politicususa.com/2015/10/22/trey-gowdy-howls-this-prosecution-impotent-rage-fools.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Did you watch Giuliani's speech last night, he's lost it?  I stopped placing any credibility in this guy years ago, he's one step away from a nursing home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stated that Holder had nothing on Hillary...you asked me to be specific. I was specific and now you say I'm ranting?
You want to have a conversation or not?
You ask me why I think she's a felon & when I answer you'll accuse me of being one step from a nursing home..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Gowdy is a clown.  http://www.politicususa.com/2015/10/22/trey-gowdy-howls-this-prosecution-impotent-rage-fools.html


Yeah like Rudy is a clown.
You have specifics as to why Gowdy is a "clown"? Or is that just your opinion?


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah like Rudy is a clown.
> You have specifics as to why Gowdy is a "clown"? Or is that just your opinion?


Google "Gowdy is a clown" -- 187,000 results in 0.58 seconds.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't have to be more specific, but for you, let me explain.
> Holder isn't running for President. Holder isn't an unindicted felon.
> Hillary is...


I can't quote any surveys or opinion columns to back me up here... but my take is for close to 30 years Hillary has been a regular fixture on the news.  We watched White Water.  We watched her become the Senator of New York.  We watched Lewinskygate.  We watched her beat Bernie.  We watched her lose to Obama.  And I'm just listing the events in her life that were the leading news story of the day for over 5 weeks...

Americans know Hillary.  They've watched her when she was winning and they've watched her have everything crumble away from under her.  They've seen it all.  Huff and puff to your hearts content... the whole she's some crooked and sinister character attack isn't going to stick. She's a boring workaholic, who gets shit done. Everybody's seen it.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah like Rudy is a clown.
> You have specifics as to why Gowdy is a "clown"? Or is that just your opinion?


I'd say Gowdy is a clown because he spent 7 years on a blatantly political witch hunt and came up empty.  If you're crooked, but so stupid that even with the full weight of the US government you prove simply to inept to railroad Hillary... then you're a clown in that I'm going to laugh at you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I'd say Gowdy is a clown because he spent 7 years on a blatantly political witch hunt and came up empty.  If you're crooked, but so stupid that even with the full weight of the US government you can't even railroad Hillary... then you're a clown.


Seven years?
Really?


To say she never sent classified documents on her email,  is a bald face lie.
The FBI believes her server was hacked.
The FBI confirmed she lied to Congress.
The FBI confirmed that she sent classified information.
She claimed she turned over all work related emails..
The FBI found thousands of emails that were not turned over

She's either incompetent, a liar or both.

You get the government you deserve.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seven years?
> Really?
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shoot, not year.  Meant to write seven million.  As in $7000000 hard earned tax dollars...

As to the FBI director.  What charges did he recommend?  I only ask because I'd like to know what crimes he thought had been committed before that clown Goudy comes back asking for another 7 million of those hard earned tax dollars so he can continue his investigation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Google "Gowdy is a clown" -- 187,000 results in 0.58 seconds.


One doesn't have to Google clown.......
Magoo shows up in a nanosecond.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> One doesn't have to Google clown.......
> Magoo shows up in a nanosecond.


Did you intend that to mean something?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Oh shoot, not year.  Meant to write seven million.  As in $7000000 hard earned tax dollars...
> 
> As to the FBI director.  What charges did he recommend?  I only ask because I'd like to know what crimes he thought had been committed before that clown Goudy comes back asking for another 7 million of those hard earned tax dollars so he can continue his investigation.


I gotcha...you trust Hillary.
The State Department reopened their investigation regarding her emails after the FBI stated she had not turned all of them in to the State Department...and don't forget the investigation into the Clinton Foundation.


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I gotcha...you trust Hillary.
> The State Department reopened their investigation regarding her emails after the FBI stated she had not turned all of them in to the State Department...and don't forget the investigation into the Clinton Foundation.


I don't think many people "trust" her, but faced with a Trump Presidency, it's a no brainer.  The evil we know is a WAY better choice.

http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/an_idiotic_gop_is_looking_at_the_wrong_thing_in_its_clinton_probe_20151025


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I gotcha...you trust Hillary.
> The State Department reopened their investigation regarding her emails after the FBI stated she had not turned all of them in to the State Department...and don't forget the investigation into the Clinton Foundation.


Do I really trust any politician?  No of course not...

But again, I know her history.  And it seems to me her record of trying to do right by the people she represented is pretty good. Certainly better then I'd say a lot of the small people around Trump have done.
As to the Clinton Foundation... hopefully you'll join me in encouraging her to help get rid of money in politics- starting with amending the constitution to fix the Citizens United Ruling.  From the Kock Brothers and J Street, all the way to the Clinton Foundation... money has corrupted the system.


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

tenacious said:


> starting with amending the constitution to fix the Citizens United Ruling.  From the Kock Brothers and J Street, all the way to the Clinton Foundation... money has corrupted the system.


Bravo!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Did you intend that to mean something?


I ask that questions nearly every time you post something...Magoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Do I really trust any politician?  No of course not...
> 
> But again, I know her history.  And it seems to me her record of trying to do right by the people she represented is pretty good. Certainly better then I'd say a lot of the small people around Trump have done.
> As to the Clinton Foundation... hopefully you'll join me in encouraging her to help get rid of money in politics- starting with amending the constitution to fix the Citizens United Ruling.  From the Kock Brothers and J Street, all the way to the Clinton Foundation... money has corrupted the system.


She is the poster child for the corrupt system.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't think many people "trust" her, but faced with a Trump Presidency, it's a no brainer.  The evil we know is a WAY better choice.
> 
> http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/an_idiotic_gop_is_looking_at_the_wrong_thing_in_its_clinton_probe_20151025


No brainer indeed.
The fact that some are so willing to ignore her corruption, lies and arrogance.

General Election: Trump vs. Clinton LA Times/USC Clinton 42, Trump 43 Trump +1
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton NBC News/SurveyMonkey Clinton 46, Trump 45 Clinton +1
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein NBC News/SurveyMonkey Clinton 39, Trump 40, Johnson 10, Stein 5 Trump +1

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/latest_polls/#!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2016)

In other news... looks like the jig is about up for ol' Roger Ailes.  

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/07/sources-kelly-said-ailes-sexually-harassed-her.html
*Sources: Megyn Kelly Told Murdoch Investigators That Roger Ailes Sexually Harassed Her*

*As a chorus of prominent Fox News women have gone public defending Roger Ailes against the wave of sexual-harassment allegations sparked by former Fox News host Gretchen Carlson’s lawsuit, the network’s biggest star, Megyn Kelly, has been conspicuously silent. Kelly’s refusal to join in Ailes’s orchestrated defense has led to speculation about why.

Now we have the answer. According to two sources briefed on parent company 21st Century Fox’s outside probe of the Fox News executive, led by New York–based law firm Paul, Weiss, Kelly has told investigators that Ailes made unwanted sexual advances toward her about ten years ago when she was a young correspondent at Fox. Kelly, according to the sources, has described her harassment by Ailes in detail.
*


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm so shocked that a network founded on lies and hate, was run by a degenerate sexual harasser...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm so shocked that a network founded on lies and hate, was run by a degenerate sexual harasser...


Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....

I'm sure that's why they are number one in cable....

Bless your little heart.

"I did not have sexual relations with that woman"...


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm sure that's why they are number one in cable....


Not surprising at all, it's great entertainment for the unwashed, nationwide.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=the great unwashed


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not surprising at all, it's great entertainment for the unwashed, nationwide.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=the great unwashed


Really?
Edward George Bulwer-Lytton sounds like a judgmental pompous ass....is he someone you emulate?

Is that what they called Bill Clintons sexual harassment of women? Great entertainment for the unwashed ?


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> Edward George Bulwer-Lytton sounds like a judgmental pompous ass....is he someone you emulate?
> 
> Is that what they called Bill Clintons sexual harassment of women? Great entertainment for the unwashed ?


Nah, had to look up who that was, I just think the term is funny and fitting.

Who is "they" in regards to Clinton, it's just me in here...  I'm not defending Clinton, just because I'm laughing at Ailes and his bullshit faux news network.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....
> 
> I'm sure that's why they are number one in cable....
> 
> ...



Number one in cable...  sorta makes you stop and think what number one in cable actually means.

Let's just ignore that "first in news" must be qualified with "in cable news", and talk about what it means to be the most watched cable news.  It seems to me that you see first in rating as some sort of assurance of quality?  But that seems like a silly way to view success unless you work for Fox News.  I mean Avatar is still the highest grossing movie, if we use your value system of financial success equating to quality product does that now make it the best movie of all time also?  What if National Enquirer sells more copies then Time magazine... would would you say that makes them a better newspaper?  

Secondly...
Isn't it funny that of all the people involved in the whole Monica Affair, that it was only Hillary that came out without a scratch.  Bill got caught cheating.  Newt the head of the republican revolution it was also revealed had been cheating.  Hastert was molesting young boys.  Bob Livingston in the Senate let Hustler magazine find some pics of him with one of his lovers and was forced to resign.  But the lesson learned is this is somehow a mark against Hillary.  Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

Don't even go down the road of "Family Values", self hating closeted gay Republicans, they are more common then sand on the beach.... (*cough*, Cruz, *cough)...

Obviously not a knock on gays, just a statement on hypocrisy...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Nah, had to look up who that was, I just think the term is funny and fitting.
> 
> Who is "they" in regards to Clinton, it's just me in here...  I'm not defending Clinton, just because I'm laughing at Ailes and his bullshit faux news network.


"They"  would be the unwashed you spoke of...
So you have a problem with MSNBC and it's bullshit faux news network too?
Fox & MSNBC have reporters and they both have nuts from the fringe. Be it the far left or the far right .
You seemingly cast aspersions with those you disagree with. Perhaps that's just for our benefit here in the kitchen...
Folks need to be tolerant of those with different views.
I'm not against Hillary because she's a far left wing nut...it's her inability to tell the truth that I find repulsive.


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you have a problem with MSNBC and it's bullshit faux news network too?
> Fox & MSNBC have reporters and they both have nuts from the fringe. Be it the far left or the far right .
> You seemingly cast aspersions with those you disagree with. Perhaps that's just for our benefit here in the kitchen...
> Folks need to be tolerant of those with different views.


No my statement about FoxNews is based on countless hours of having watched both Fox and MSNBC.  FoxNews reports very little actual news compared to the time they spend on editorial and opinion content.  MSNBC you can actually turn on and get some news once in awhile.

That and FoxNews lies all day long, all day, every day.  They have kept the Benghazi witch hunt alive, reporting lies that have been proven wrong by several bi-partisan Congressional reports.  AGW deniers giving scientifically wrong information, IRS, Benghazi, it's an avalanche of lies, constantly.




Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not against Hillary because she's a far left wing nut...it's her inability to tell the truth that I find repulsive.


But you're ok with Trump, who is an even bigger liar?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Number one in cable...  sorta makes you stop and think what number one in cable actually means.
> 
> Let's just ignore that "first in news" must be qualified with "in cable news", and talk about what it means to be the most watched cable news.  It seems to me that you see first in rating as some sort of assurance of quality?  But that seems like a silly way to view success unless you work for Fox News.  I mean Avatar is still the highest grossing movie, if we use your value system of financial success equating to quality product does that now make it the best movie of all time also?  What if National Enquirer sells more copies then Time magazine... would would you say that makes them a better newspaper?
> 
> ...


Bill was also disbarred and paid a huge fine. He was also found in contempt of court...all on bogus far right conspiracy rumors. 
Hillary destroyed the women who claimed Billy Bob molested or had affairs with.
Perhaps it's all in a name. Bill Clinton - Bill Cosby...nothing there. Right?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not against Hillary because she's a far left wing nut...it's her inability to tell the truth that I find repulsive.


I don't know how to say this any nicer then this, but between your attacks on Hillary because her husband was cheating on her and the continual claims that she must be a felon out of the belief that eventually Republican's will snare her on some witch hunt... I would just quietly comment that maybe you and Hillary both a little bit of a problem telling the truth?  

You get the government you deserved... isn't that what you said?  After 8 years of dancing to the whims of their vocal and well funded conservative minority, republicans shouldn't be surprised that Hillary and the Clinton machine has been called up to save the country from the politics of no.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> No my statement about FoxNews is based on countless hours of having watched both Fox and MSNBC.  FoxNews reports very little actual news compared to the time they spend on editorial and opinion content.  MSNBC you can actually turn on and get some news once in awhile.
> 
> That and FoxNews lies all day long, all day, every day.  They have kept the Benghazi witch hunt alive, reporting lies that have been proven wrong by several bi-partisan Congressional reports.  AGW deniers giving scientifically wrong information, IRS, Benghazi, it's an avalanche of lies, constantly.
> 
> ...


I've said we have to choose between to less than worthy candidates.
Trump with all his bombastic narcissism isn't the lying piece of work Hillary is and I bet Trump knows a classifieds document when he see's one.  
When did he lie to congress?
When did he tell the American people he had turned over all his emails from his private server that related to his time as Secretary of State?
Did he tell folks that his parents named him after Sir Donald Duck?
Then there was the time he claimed to land in the middle east under sniper fire...remember?
But in the end..... '*What Difference Does It Make*'?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I don't know how to say this any nicer then this, but between your attacks on Hillary because her husband was cheating on her and the continual claims that she must be a felon out of the belief that eventually Republican's will snare her on some witch hunt... I would just quietly comment that maybe you and Hillary both a little bit of a problem telling the truth?
> 
> You get the government you deserved... isn't that what you said?  After 8 years of dancing to the whims of their vocal and well funded conservative minority, republicans shouldn't be surprised that Hillary and the Clinton machine has been called up to save the country from the politics of no.


Say what?
You care to clarify where and when I had a problem "telling the truth"?
I've never lied before congress. Repeatedly.
Eight years of Obama and you think Hillary will change anything?
Pfffft! Muahahahahaaaa. you're joking.
Took me a minute, I had to really dig deep. You're not serious, right?


----------



## Wez (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've said we have to choose between to less than worthy candidates.
> Trump with all his bombastic narcissism *isn't the lying piece of work Hillary is*...


Why do you keep saying that?  Since we know he actually lies far more than Hillary does, it must be that you prefer what he says, when he is lying.

Is there something he has done so far that has led you to believe his belligerent ego driven actions would serve our Country well?

I mean, seriously, can you point to something he has said that makes you stand up and cheer?


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Say what?
> You care to clarify where and when I had a problem "telling the truth"?
> I've never lied before congress. Repeatedly.
> Eight years of Obama and you think Hillary will change anything?
> ...


Heh.  I don't think you deliberately lie - you just can't tell the difference.

You serve some value here though.  Whenever one of my non-socalsoccer friends asks me if there really are people like that, I send then a link to one of your posts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why do you keep saying that?  Since we know he actually lies far more than Hillary does, it must be that you prefer what he says, when he is lying.
> 
> Is there something he has done so far that has led you to believe his belligerent ego driven actions would serve our Country well?
> 
> I mean, seriously, can you point to something he has said that makes you stand up and cheer?


"I mean seriously", can you document the times Trump has lied to congress.......
I've documented some of Hillary's lies, perhaps you should document the lies Trump has told congress & the American people. 
Hillary lies so much it's second nature. Sort of pathological, wouldn't you agree?
Did she not tell the American public that she never sent or received classified information on her email? She lied.
Did she not tell congress that she turned in all work related emails and documents to the State Department? Another lie.
She claims her lawyers read every email before they were deleted, they did not.
Brian Williams was fired for telling tales of helicopter's he was riding in coming under attack, not Sir Hillary.
One more time with Trump, I will hold my nose and cast a vote for Trump before I will ever cast a vote for Hillary Clinton.
A few days ago, a Washington Post and ABC News poll found that 56% think Hillary should be indicted. Wouldn't surprise me if those numbers have risen.
We haven't even talked about Madame Secretaries policies that turned North Africa into a killing field...Arab Spring? Right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Heh.  I don't think you deliberately lie - you just can't tell the difference.
> 
> You serve some value here though.  Whenever one of my non-socalsoccer friends asks me if there really are people like that, I send then a link to one of your posts.


You claim to have friends, good for you.
The part about non socalfriends and you sending them links to one of my posts...... Poppycock. I don't believe that for a minute.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "I mean seriously", can you document the times Trump has lied to congress.......


Put him in office, I'm sure we'll get a mountain of them, since literally everything out of his mouth is bullshit.

Again, my goal isn't to defend HRC, who I don't like.  My curiosity is in how easily people are dismissing Trump's avalanche of lies while at the same time bashing HRC for lying.  
*Cognitive dissonance*


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You claim to have friends, good for you.
> The part about non socalfriends and you sending them links to one of my posts...... Poppycock. I don't believe that for a minute.


As I said, you can't tell the difference.


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Gowdy is a clown.  http://www.politicususa.com/2015/10/22/trey-gowdy-howls-this-prosecution-impotent-rage-fools.html


No, people that don't believe this election shit is rigged, are clowns.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> No, people that don't believe this election shit is rigged, are clowns.


The fact that the media refuses to give any coverage to someone like Gary Johnson is proof that there is a broken system, for sure.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Put him in office, I'm sure we'll get a mountain of them, since literally everything out of his mouth is bullshit.
> 
> Again, my goal isn't to defend HRC, who I don't like.  My curiosity is in how easily people are dismissing Trump's avalanche of lies while at the same time bashing HRC for lying.
> *Cognitive dissonance*


What lies are you talking about?
So you got nothing? No examples of Trump's lies... nice argument.
Let us know when you get something....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2016)

espola said:


> As I said, you can't tell the difference.


Ramble on Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> The fact that the media refuses to give any coverage to someone like Gary Johnson is proof that there is a broken system, for sure.


Pat Paulson felt the same way.
He ran for President a half dozen times.
Never got much attention either.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What lies are you talking about?
> So you got nothing? No examples of Trump's lies... nice argument.
> Let us know when you get something....


Seriously, it took about 1 second to find this:

http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/statements/byruling/false/

...and that's not a complete list by any means.  That's just what they had at the time and that's just the "false" ratings, take a look at "pants on fire".  Dude, are you that blinded by partisanship that you can't see him for what he is???


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 20, 2016)

Just an FYI - be careful using 'Politifact' as a reliable site for bi-partisan comparison. This site is maintained by the same couple (the Michealsons) that maintain Snope.com. Hardly bi-partisan. You can research to see what party they 'support'.

In fairness - here's Hillary's comparison:
http://www.politifact.com/personalities/hillary-clinton/statements/byruling/false/


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> Just an FYI - be careful using 'Politifact' as a reliable site for bi-partisan comparison. This site is maintained by the same couple (the Michealsons) that maintain Snope.com. Hardly bi-partisan.


Have you done any research, I'd love to see what you came up with?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Seriously, it took about 1 second to find this:
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/statements/byruling/false/
> 
> ...and that's not a complete list by any means.  That's just what they had at the time and that's just the "false" ratings, take a look at "pants on fire".  Dude, are you that blinded by partisanship that you can't see him for what he is???


Where did he lie to congress?
Some of the things your source lists as a lie is Trump sharing an opinion :
"Just look at what the FBI director said about her (Hillary Clinton) Her misconduct  is a disgrace and embarrassment to our country."  That's his opinion of Hillary.
Trump is not alone with his opinion. I can't believe folks are willing to over look all the significant lies this women has told. 
Please tell me you have Trump under oath and lying to congress or the American people.
Tell me he has repeated and embellished lies from his past ala Hillary...
She claims to have never sent or received classified documents. Liar or incompetent.
Either one should disqualify her from the office.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "I mean seriously", can you document the times Trump has lied to congress.......
> I've documented some of Hillary's lies, perhaps you should document the lies Trump has told congress & the American people.
> Hillary lies so much it's second nature. Sort of pathological, wouldn't you agree?
> Did she not tell the American public that she never sent or received classified information on her email? She lied.
> ...


Lion you really are being a shameless apologist for the GOP here.  Lol... you can't vote for Trump because he's more honest.  Nobody believes that. 

Moreover when did you change your opinion about Trump?  I remember you saying he'd never get your vote.  My guess is that the conservative voice from above just spoke down and now the sheeple are falling in line.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did he lie to congress?


You asked for examples of him lying, you got your answer, sorry if you didn't like it and feel you now have to place additional conditions on his lies.  You clearly feel more comfortable with his lies, compared to hers, that's your choice.


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Have you done any research, I'd love to see what you came up with?


Yes I have. Lots. What's your question exactly? You tend to go all over the map when orating.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> Yes I have. Lots. What's your question exactly? You tend to go all over the map when orating.


I'm being lazy and asking you for your research, that shows snopes and politifact as being a partisan site?


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 20, 2016)

If it's about lying and politicians, I tend not to care. Both parties, hell ALL politicians lie. I take that for granted. If their lies have a direct impact on my livelihood, that's when I care.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> If their lies have a direct impact on my livelihood, that's when I care.


If elected, wouldn't Trump's lies then start to impact your livelihood?


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> If elected, wouldn't Trump's lies then start to impact your livelihood?


No. Good try though. Give me an example.


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> If elected, wouldn't Trump's lies then start to impact your livelihood?


Let's try that another way: If elected, wouldn't Clinton's lies then start to undermine National Security?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> Let's try that another way: If elected, wouldn't Clinton's lies then start to undermine National Security?


As a dem it's funny... I'm more afraid that she proves too much of a hawk.  As to undermining national security, you do have heard of the ongoing debate about Trump's Illegal Military orders?  

http://time.com/4244608/donald-trump-military-orders-illegal/


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm being lazy and asking you for your research, that shows snopes and politifact as being a partisan site?


Used to use Snopes lots to try to determine the truth until something didn't seem right. So I did a little research on David and Barbara Mikkelson of San Fernando valley. Turns out they weren't/aren't very bit-partisan. Turns out they will blatantly lie on Snopes if it suits them. As for Politifact - that's run from the Tampa Bay Times, as quoted: "a notoriously liberal newspaper". But, you can research it.


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 20, 2016)

tenacious said:


> As to undermining national security, you do have heard of the ongoing debate about Trump's Illegal Military orders?/


Are these along the same lines as the debate ongoing about Obama's illegal military orders, currently going on?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> No. Good try though. Give me an example.


Let's use the example of Trump making claims he'll get the military to commit illegal acts if he were elected President?  I have to hope he was lying.  

Again... it keeps getting lost in your guys hatred of Hillary... that somehow you guys nominated Donald.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> Are these along the same lines as the debate ongoing about Obama's illegal military orders, currently going on?


cookoo


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> Used to use Snopes lots to try to determine the truth until something didn't seem right. So I did a little research on David and Barbara Mikkelson of San Fernando valley. Turns out they weren't/aren't very bit-partisan. Turns out they will blatantly lie on Snopes if it suits them. As for Politifact - that's run from the Tampa Bay Times, as quoted: "a notoriously liberal newspaper". But, you can research it.


So you don't have any actual research to share?


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

tenacious said:


> As a dem it's funny... I'm more afraid that she proves too much of a hawk


This!  She is too hawkish for my tastes.  I don't prove my bravery and manhood by watching our military kill people.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2016)

*Here's a little nugget as to who Hillary is.

UPDATED*

Hillary Clinton's successful 1975 legal defense of an accused rapist has surfaced again with the victim, angered over a tape of Clinton chuckling over her courtroom tactics in the case, lashing out at the potential Democratic presidential candidate.

"Hillary Clinton took me through hell," the victim  told the Daily Beast in an emotional interview published today. The woman said that if she saw Clinton today she would say, "I realize the truth now, the heart of what you've done to me. And you are supposed to be for women? You call that [being] for women, what you done to me? And I heard you on tape laughing."

The name of the woman, who is now 52, was withheld for privacy reasons. She decided to speak out after hearing never-before-heard audio tapes  released by the Washington Free Beacon earlier this week of Hillary Clinton talking about the trial. In the recordings, dubbed the "Hillary Tapes," Clinton is heard laughing as she describes how she succeeded at getting her client a lighter sentence, despite suggesting she knew he was guilty.

"He took a lie-detector test! I had him take a polygraph, which he passed, which forever destroyed my faith in polygraphs," Clinton said about her client on the tapes, which were initially recorded, but never used, in the early 1980s.

The rape case has been investigated more than once, but with Clinton considering a presidential run, it is again commanding headlines.

Here are some questions and answers about why the 1975 trial is in the news again, details of the case and what it could mean for Clinton:

*How did this all start?*

Clinton graduated from Yale Law School in 1973. The following year she moved with her then-boyfriend Bill Clinton to Little Rock, Ark., where she took a job at the University of Arkansas Law School. In 1975, at the age of 27, she took the case representing Thomas Alfred Taylor, 41, who was accused of raping a 12-year-old girl. Taylor, who was charged with first degree rape, had requested a female attorney. Hillary Clinton defended him and got him a lesser charge of unlawful fondling of a minor under the age of 14. According to a Newsday investigation, what should have been a five-year sentence, was reduced to four years of probation and a year in county jail, with two months taken off for time he had already served.

*What has Hillary Clinton said about the trial? *

Hillary Clinton wrote about the trial in her 2003 autobiography, "Living History." In the book, Clinton defended taking on the client, saying that while at first she "didn't feel comfortable," she realized that as an attorney she had "an ethical and legal obligation to defend him to the fullest extent of the law." She described how as his lawyer she was able to hire a New York-based forensics expert who "cast doubt on the evidentiary value of semen and blood samples collected by the sheriff's office." Clinton wrote that her experience from the trial is what led her to set up Arkansas' first rape hotline.

*Did Clinton take the case voluntarily or was she appointed by the court?*

In "Living History," Clinton wrote that the criminal court judge appointed her, and that she "couldn't very well refuse the judge's request." The 2008 Newsday story quotes then-Clinton spokesman Howard Wolfson who refers to her as being "appointed by the Circuit Court of Washington County." However, in the newly-released audio tapes Clinton says a prosecutor for the case asked to take the case "as a favor to him."

*What else has been written about it?*

In 2008, during the height of her presidential primary campaign, Newsday published an in-depth story about Clinton's involvement with the trial. Newsday argued that Clinton's account in "Living History" left out "a significant aspect of her defense strategy - attempting to impugn the credibility of the victim." She reportedly sent an affidavit during the trial requesting the girl undergo a psychiatric examination at the university's clinic, and without offering any source, alleged that the victim had often sought older men. The case, Newsday claimed, "offers a glimpse into the way Clinton deals with crisis. Her approach, then and now, was to immerse herself in even unpleasant tasks with a will to win."

*Why are we hearing about this again?*

On Sunday evening, the conservative news site the Washington Free Beacon released audio which they had uncovered from the Clinton archives at the University of Arkansas. In the tapes, from over 30 years ago, Clinton describes how she was able to find a loophole in the system to discredit the evidence against her client. She is heard laughing as she describes the tactics she used to do so. The recordings prompted the victim of the trial to speak out for the first time in years.

*When was the last time the rape victim spoke?*

Newsday interviewed the victim six years ago for their 2008 story. In it, the victim described how she had three decades of severe depression and other personal problems following the assault, and disputed claims that Clinton had once made in court against her. "It's not true, I never sought out older men. I was raped," the woman said. But, she added, "I have to understand that she was representing Taylor. I'm sure Hillary was just doing her job."

The victim, with re-opened wounds, gave an angrier account to the Daily Beast in her recent interview: "When I heard that tape I was pretty upset," she said in the interview published today. "I went back to the room and was talking to my two cousins and I cried a little bit. I ain't gonna lie, some of this has got me pretty down. But I thought to myself, 'I'm going to stand up to her. I'm going to stand up for what I've got to stand up for, you know?"

*Will this affect Clinton's presidential aspirations? *

Who knows. It's still only 2014 and a lot more can happen in two years. But this is one early example of how Republican groups are digging into Clinton's past, finding any way they can to discredit her as she mulls a presidential run.

Democrats will be quick to point out that this story has been addressed in the past, and that Clinton was just doing her job. "This is the case of a young attorney who was told by a judge to defend an indigent client accused of a crime. She not only carried out her legal and ethical responsibility to defend her client, but she went on to lead historic action in the fight against rape and to bring rapists to justice," Adrienne Elrod, the communications director for the pro-Hillary group Correct Record, told ABC News.

Nevertheless, it might be the way Clinton talked - and laughed - about the trial in the audio tapes, rather than her decision to defend him that people could find off-putting. And Tim Miller, of the Republican opposition group America Rising, feels that this story is fair game. "If and when Hillary decides to run for president her record is going to be scrutinized anew and stories about how she has conducted herself in positions of power will certainly be germane to the campaign," Miller told ABC News.

*Has the Hillary-team said anything about this recently? *

Not a word. ABC News has reached out to Clinton's team for comment.

*UPDATED: An earlier version of this story described Clinton as Taylor's court-appointed attorney. The story has been changed to reflect the difference between what Clinton wrote in her memoir, "Living History," and what she is heard saying on the newly-released audio records. A discussion of this difference has been added above. 
*
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2014/06/hillary-clinton-dogged-by-1975-rape-case/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Let's use the example of Trump making claims he'll get the military to commit illegal acts if he were elected President?  I have to hope he was lying.
> 
> Again... it keeps getting lost in your guys hatred of Hillary... that somehow you guys nominated Donald.


What illegal acts would that be?
Like killing US citizens with drones?
Hate Hillary? No.
Vote for Hillary? No.
Trust Hillary? No.
Why would you feel otherwise?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> This!  She is too hawkish for my tastes.  I don't prove my bravery and manhood by watching our military kill people.


Prove your manhood?


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Here's a little nugget as to who Hillary is.*
> 
> *Democrats will be quick to point out that this story has been addressed in the past, and that Clinton was just doing her job. "This is the case of a young attorney who was told by a judge to defend an indigent client accused of a crime. She not only carried out her legal and ethical responsibility to defend her client, but she went on to lead historic action in the fight against rape and to bring rapists to justice," Adrienne Elrod, the communications director for the pro-Hillary group Correct Record, told ABC News.*


I can think of a few other things to bash her on, but again, I'm not here to defend HRC, just curious how Trump could be considered a viable alternative worthy of your vote.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Prove your manhood?


Sure, many gutless GOP war hawks like to exercise their bravado and bloodlust by constantly being quick to use a military option.  It should be the last resort, not the 2nd or 3rd option.  I suggest it's likely a way to seem tough with the people they associate with...


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 20, 2016)

tenacious said:


> cookoo


Yep, classic.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Here's a little nugget as to who Hillary is.
> 
> UPDATED*
> 
> ...


Lion... you can't be serious.  If all you angry republican men keep getting together at these conventions, convincing yourselves of stupid ideas like Trump will do more for the rights of women then Clinton, I suspect your wives aren't going to let you all keep having conventions. 

I'm just saying... the GOP needs to stick to it's strengths and stop with the laughable attacks trying to target the female vote.  Trump is the candidate with the model wife and used to own the Miss America Pageant.  If you see Donald as the candidate for women then you my friend are living in the Fox News media bubble, where all women have hot legs and all the guys seem like they'd be fun to sit down and have a beer with.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> Just an FYI - be careful using 'Politifact' as a reliable site for bi-partisan comparison. This site is maintained by the same couple (the Michealsons) that maintain Snope.com. Hardly bi-partisan. You can research to see what party they 'support'.
> 
> In fairness - here's Hillary's comparison:
> http://www.politifact.com/personalities/hillary-clinton/statements/byruling/false/


Snopes is openly maintained.  They don't just declare something true or false (or in between) they show the research and factual sources that led to the judgement.  You didn't even get their name right - it is Mikkelson.

Politifact is a project originated by the Tampa Bay Times and maintained by them and several other cooperating newspapers.  It has no connection whatsoever with Snopes or the Mikkelsons.

I don't expect you will divulge the source of your bullshit, but you should consider the fact that it has led you astray here the next time it feeds you a juicy line.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pat Paulson felt the same way.
> He ran for President a half dozen times.
> Never got much attention either.


Paulson was a professional comedian running a joke campaign.

Johnson is a private businessman and successful politician running a serious campaign.

I see you still have trouble telling fact from fiction.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I don't know that I'd say okay... so much as knowing that it's a real advantage having access to the smarter/better labor pool- then not having it. I'd even go as far as to say it should be the deciding factor when forced to choose between dumb and dumber candidates.
> 
> Or maybe I'm getting it wrong.  Why don't you draw up of what you think this guy Johnson's cabinet will look like if he got elected.  And write in all the best and brightest names in the Libertarian Party that will help him lead this country forward.  Something tells me I'm going to find it underwhelming compared to who the Republicans or the Democrats can pull together...





espola said:


> Google "Gowdy is a clown" -- 187,000 results in 0.58 seconds.


"Google Hillary Clinton is a Liar"--1,820,000 in  0.49 seconds.  Go on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I'd say Gowdy is a clown because he spent 7 years on a blatantly political witch hunt and came up empty.  If you're crooked, but so stupid that even with the full weight of the US government you prove simply to inept to railroad Hillary... then you're a clown in that I'm going to laugh at you.


Hillary surrounded herself with liars after marrying one.  She was derelict in her duties.  Being POTUS requires higher security clearances then she has ever had and Article 92 of the uniform code of military justice would clearly make her unfit to be be CINC.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Oh shoot, not year.  Meant to write seven million.  As in $7000000 hard earned tax dollars...
> 
> As to the FBI director.  What charges did he recommend?  I only ask because I'd like to know what crimes he thought had been committed before that clown Goudy comes back asking for another 7 million of those hard earned tax dollars so he can continue his investigation.


Sending 8 top secret emails and 30 plus secret e-mails through a private server makes her unfit to be CINC.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> No my statement about FoxNews is based on countless hours of having watched both Fox and MSNBC.  FoxNews reports very little actual news compared to the time they spend on editorial and opinion content.  MSNBC you can actually turn on and get some news once in awhile.
> 
> That and FoxNews lies all day long, all day, every day.  They have kept the Benghazi witch hunt alive, reporting lies that have been proven wrong by several bi-partisan Congressional reports.  AGW deniers giving scientifically wrong information, IRS, Benghazi, it's an avalanche of lies, constantly.
> 
> ...


The Benghazi reports found the same crucial lack of judgement.  She is just sloppy and a liar.  And she did all of this while in office supposedly working for and getting paid by the American people


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Benghazi reports found the same crucial lack of judgement.









Nonsense

http://intelligence.house.gov/sites/intelligence.house.gov/files/documents/Benghazi Report.pdf


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hillary surrounded herself with liars after marrying one.  She was derelict in her duties.  Being POTUS requires higher security clearances then she has ever had and Article 92 of the uniform code of military justice would clearly make her unfit to be be CINC.


If the worse you got is she's married to the guy who balanced the national budget and guided us through a major economic expansion during the 90's then so be it.  If Bill could have run a third term he would have easily won.  Perhaps it's asking too much, but I have similar economic expectations for Hillary. But of course talking economics is very slow reading compared to low-down character attacks. 

What I do know is this.  If you really thought she didn't deserve a security clearance then you would have started with something better then she's married to Bill Clinton.  If the Clintons get into heaven is a question for someone greater then me.  But what I can say is they have a history of doing their best by America, and I find some of what's being said about their character in here to be downright shameful.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Benghazi reports found the same crucial lack of judgement.  She is just sloppy and a liar.  And she did all of this while in office supposedly working for and getting paid by the American people


???


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sending 8 top secret emails and 30 plus secret e-mails through a private server makes her unfit to be CINC.


Bruddah... did you ever stop and think just maybe the problem here isn't Hillary Clinton, but rather your irrational hatred of her is?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Nonsense
> 
> http://intelligence.house.gov/sites/intelligence.house.gov/files/documents/Benghazi Report.pdf









Did you read the report?  Of course not.  You're just as sloppy as your girl Hilz.

Read finding 3 on page 15.  The CIA acknowledges insufficient State Department Security.  She is not fit to lead.  She wants to be CINC then she better get used to taking responsibility for her screw ups.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Bruddah... did you ever stop and think just maybe the problem here isn't Hillary Clinton, but rather your irrational hatred of her is?









My hatred for poor leadership is rational.  She is not worthy of leading our military or any of the other 12 agencies when she can't even lead the one she was last in charge of.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My hatred for Hillary's poor leadership is what I hate.  She is not worthy of leading our military or any of the 13 agencies when she can't even lead the one she was in charge of last.


You hate your hatred?  It sounds complicated.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Read finding 3 on page 15.  The CIA acknowledges insufficient State Department Security.  She is not fit to lead.  She wants to be CINC then she better get used to taking responsibility for her screw ups.


Yet, countless GOP attacks and Congressional committees couldn't pin a damn thing on HRC....haters gonna hate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2016)

tenacious said:


> If the worse you got is she's married to the guy who balanced the national budget and guided us through a major economic expansion during the 90's then so be it.  If Bill could have run a third term he would have easily won.  Perhaps it's asking too much, but I have similar economic expectations for Hillary. But of course talking economics is very slow reading compared to low-down character attacks.
> 
> What I do know is this.  If you really thought she didn't deserve a security clearance then you would have started with something better then she's married to Bill Clinton.  If the Clintons get into heaven is a question for someone greater then me.  But what I can say is they have a history of doing their best by America, and I find some of what's being said about their character in here to be downright shameful.


Slick Willy pulled the trigger on a tax payer bail out of U.S. banks during the Tequila Crisis.  Willy is no economic wizard.  But like Barry he relied on tax payer bailouts to claim economic success.  That's not success, that  is inflation, the hidden tax.  Know your economic history.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yet, countless GOP attacks and Congressional committees couldn't pin a damn thing on HRC....haters gonna hate.


I'm not trying to pin anything on her but what is already there.  Dereliction of Duty.  Comey spent 10 minutes documenting what she did wrong with the e-mails and 5 minutes telling us why it's okay for her to do what she did while other government workers would be fired at the very least.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> You hate your hatred?  It sounds complicated.


How about now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Let's use the example of Trump making claims he'll get the military to commit illegal acts if he were elected President?  I have to hope he was lying.
> 
> Again... it keeps getting lost in your guys hatred of Hillary... that somehow you guys nominated Donald.


What illegal acts?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How about now?


I can hear you.  It would be fun to have the skill to hack this into the video feed at the RNC. Just as an experiment.






Dereliction of duty is harder, but for our three year old this song seems to actually help.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Paulson was a professional comedian running a joke campaign.
> 
> Johnson is a private businessman and successful politician running a serious campaign.
> 
> I see you still have trouble telling fact from fiction.


No shit Sherlock...I see you still have trouble with satire and humor....
Dumbass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Lion you really are being a shameless apologist for the GOP here.  Lol... you can't vote for Trump because he's more honest.  Nobody believes that.
> 
> Moreover when did you change your opinion about Trump?  I remember you saying he'd never get your vote.  My guess is that the conservative voice from above just spoke down and now the sheeple are falling in line.


I said Hillary would never get my vote.
I said I was considering a third party candidate for the first time.
The problem is voting for a third party candidate is a vote for Hillary.
I got your "sheeple" hangin....it's full of left wing kool aid


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Lion... you can't be serious.  If all you angry republican men keep getting together at these conventions, convincing yourselves of stupid ideas like Trump will do more for the rights of women then Clinton, I suspect your wives aren't going to let you all keep having conventions.
> 
> I'm just saying... the GOP needs to stick to it's strengths and stop with the laughable attacks trying to target the female vote.  Trump is the candidate with the model wife and used to own the Miss America Pageant.  If you see Donald as the candidate for women then you my friend are living in the Fox News media bubble, where all women have hot legs and all the guys seem like they'd be fun to sit down and have a beer with.


This is just more evidence of the type of person Hillary is...laughing about a rape victim .
So Trump has a model wife and owned a beauty pageant. BFD.
Laughing about getting a rapist a lower sentence or running the Miss America pageant..????

I know Trump is evil for doing such...
Geeezuss.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sure, many gutless GOP war hawks like to exercise their bravado and bloodlust by constantly being quick to use a military option.  It should be the last resort, not the 2nd or 3rd option.  I suggest it's likely a way to seem tough with the people they associate with...


Really?
Painting portraits with a crop duster again?
Go on...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Oh shoot, not year.  Meant to write seven million.  As in $7000000 hard earned tax dollars...
> 
> As to the FBI director.  What charges did he recommend?  I only ask because I'd like to know what crimes he thought had been committed before that clown Goudy comes back asking for another 7 million of those hard earned tax dollars so he can continue his investigation.


So your fine with Hillary lying to congress?
To say she never sent classified documents on her email, is a bald face lie.
The FBI believes her server was hacked.
The FBI confirmed she lied to Congress.
The FBI confirmed that she sent classified information.
She claimed she turned over all work related emails..
The FBI found thousands of emails that were not turned over.

William Safire called her a congenital liar.
That was back in 1996....nothing has changed, except the number of lies told my Mrs. Clinton

*Essay;Blizzard of Lies*
*By WILLIAM SAFIRE  
Published: January 8, 1996*

Americans of all political persuasions are coming to the sad realization that our First Lady -- a woman of undoubted talents who was a role model for many in her generation -- is a congenital liar.

Drip by drip, like Whitewater torture, the case is being made that she is compelled to mislead, and to ensnare her subordinates and friends in a web of deceit.

1. Remember the story she told about studying The Wall Street Journal to explain her 10,000 percent profit in 1979 commodity trading? We now know that was a lie told to turn aside accusations that as the Governor's wife she profited corruptly, her account being run by a lawyer for state poultry interests through a disreputable broker.

She lied for good reason: To admit otherwise would be to confess taking, and paying taxes on, what some think amounted to a $100,000 bribe.

2. The abuse of Presidential power known as Travelgate elicited another series of lies. She induced a White House lawyer to assert flatly to investigators that Mrs. Clinton did not order the firing of White House travel aides, who were then harassed by the F.B.I. and Justice Department to justify patronage replacement by Mrs. Clinton's cronies.

Now we know, from a memo long concealed from investigators, that there would be "hell to pay" if the furious First Lady's desires were scorned. The career of the lawyer who transmitted Hillary's lie to authorities is now in jeopardy. Again, she lied with good reason: to avoid being identified as a vindictive political power player who used the F.B.I. to ruin the lives of people standing in the way of juicy patronage.
3. In the aftermath of the apparent suicide of her former partner and closest confidant, White House Deputy Counsel Vincent Foster, she ordered the overturn of an agreement to allow the Justice Department to examine the files in the dead man's office. Her closest friends and aides, under oath, have been blatantly disremembering this likely obstruction of justice, and may have to pay for supporting Hillary's lie with jail terms.

Again, the lying was not irrational. Investigators believe that damning records from the Rose Law Firm, wrongfully kept in Vincent Foster's White House office, were spirited out in the dead of night and hidden from the law for two years -- in Hillary's closet, in Web Hubbell's basement before his felony conviction, in the President's secretary's personal files -- before some were forced out last week.

Why the White House concealment? For good reason: The records show Hillary Clinton was lying when she denied actively representing a criminal enterprise known as the Madison S.& L., and indicate she may have conspired with Web Hubbell's father-in-law to make a sham land deal that cost taxpayers $3 million.

Why the belated release of some of the incriminating evidence? Not because it mysteriously turned up in offices previously searched. Certainly not because Hillary Clinton and her new hang-tough White House counsel want to respond fully to lawful subpoenas.

One reason for the Friday-night dribble of evidence from the White House is the discovery by the F.B.I. of copies of some of those records elsewhere. When Clinton witnesses are asked about specific items in "lost" records -- which investigators have -- the White House "finds" its copy and releases it. By concealing the Madison billing records two days beyond the statute of limitations, Hillary evaded a civil suit by bamboozled bank regulators.

Another reason for recent revelations is the imminent turning of former aides and partners of Hillary against her; they were willing to cover her lying when it advanced their careers, but are inclined to listen to their own lawyers when faced with perjury indictments.

Therefore, ask not "Why didn't she just come clean at the beginning?" She had good reasons to lie; she is in the longtime habit of lying; and she has never been called to account for lying herself or in suborning lying in her aides and friends.


No wonder the President is fearful of holding a prime-time press conference. Having been separately deposed by the independent counsel at least twice, the President and First Lady would be well advised to retain separate defense counsel.

http://www.nytimes.com/1996/01/08/opinion/essay-blizzard-of-lies.html


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I said Hillary would never get my vote.
> I said I was considering a third party candidate for the first time.
> The problem is voting for a third party candidate is a vote for Hillary.
> I got your "sheeple" hangin....it's full of left wing kool aid


A vote for Johnson is a vote against the Dem/Rep duopoly.

The last time a third-party candidate won the Presidential election was Lincoln in 1860.  The previous 2-party system was controlled by the Democrats and the Whigs.  The Whigs had lost a lot of their strength in the year before because of divided opinions in the party about slavery, and that issue split the Democrats in 1860.   It is interesting to note that Trump's overt racism is causing second thoughts for traditional Republicans this year.


----------



## Wez (Jul 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is just more evidence of the type of person Hillary is...laughing about a rape victim .
> So Trump has a model wife and owned a beauty pageant. BFD.


Did you miss this?

http://www.dailylife.com.au/news-and-views/dl-opinion/the-presumption-of-innocence-isnt-a-free-pass-for-powerful-men-to-avoid-scrutiny-20160703-gpxp28.html

*Donald Trump is facing a child rape lawsuit. Why aren't we talking about it?*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is just more evidence of the type of person Hillary is...laughing about a rape victim .
> So Trump has a model wife and owned a beauty pageant. BFD.
> Laughing about getting a rapist a lower sentence or running the Miss America pageant..????
> 
> ...


Lion you can sit here having a pity party in front of everyone, and pretend like you are happy supporting Trump if you want.  All I'm going to say is I miss the days when the republican party actually ran on ideas, instead of a continual stream of Carl Rove wedge issues.

But of course when you look how much Trumps economic plan will cost the country it makes it hard to have those sorts of conversations with a straight face.
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/trump-economy-moodys-analysis-224535

And it goes on, from Trumps attacks on judges to his plan on how to get Mexico to pay for his imaginary wall... it makes perfect sense that you suddenly want to talk about some 50 year old court case rather then the consequences of a Trump presidency in the here and now.
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2016/04/former-mexico-president-vicente-fox-says-trumps-wall-plan-crazy


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What illegal acts?


See post 167


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2016)

So why the heck did Ted Cruz go and speak at the Republican Convention if he didn't plan to support Trump?  And rather then block him from speaking Trump gets supporters to heckle him... lol



> http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/20/politics/ted-cruz-republican-convention-moment/
> 
> Cleveland (CNN)Ted Cruz on Thursday strongly defended his refusal to endorse Donald Trump during his Republican National Convention speech, saying he's not "in the habit" of backing politicians who attack his family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wez (Jul 21, 2016)

tenacious said:


> So what the heck did Ted Cruz go and speak at the Republican Convention if he didn't plan to support Trump?  And rather then block him from speaking Trump gets supporters to heckle him... lol


The one redeeming thing about Trump is he's not Cruz.


----------



## Wez (Jul 21, 2016)

http://www.mormonpress.com/lying_liars_who_lie_2016_edition

Bachmann is giving him a run...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> The one redeeming thing about Trump is he's not Cruz.


I don't know what it is... but the moment you get Donald and Ted together, and Cruz just shrinks.  Instead of kryptonite- Trump's got some cruzonite.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 21, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I don't know what it is... but the moment you get Donald and Ted together, and Cruz just shrinks.  Instead of kryptonite- Trump's got some cruzonite.


Not a Cruz fan but I'll argue it the other way.  Sure he's going to take a hit at the convention and with Repubs that already support Trump.  But from a gamesmanship standpoint that was not his  audience.  Thought Cruz actually out badgered the badger here.  Shifted the focus to himself.  Ripped the band aid off any sort of sweep it under the rug appearance of unity that might have been achieved at the convention.  Consider.  If Trump wins what has he lost?  If Trump loses (which making a shambles of his convention might help to achieve) than he is making his play to control whatever pieces are left on the table for the Republicans after November.  "See, yet again you chose the wrong sort of candidate".  And when the badger inevitably comes after him, he can say he's defending the honor of his family.  Backed up down the line.  Thought he played it pretty smart for the long term-wedging his own party at the convention.  But a hit up front just in terms of Cleveland.


----------



## Wez (Jul 21, 2016)

The sad part is Cruz is already talking about running again in 2020...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Did you miss this?
> 
> http://www.dailylife.com.au/news-and-views/dl-opinion/the-presumption-of-innocence-isnt-a-free-pass-for-powerful-men-to-avoid-scrutiny-20160703-gpxp28.html
> 
> *Donald Trump is facing a child rape lawsuit. Why aren't we talking about it?*


I had not heard of this...
We'll see where it goes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Lion you can sit here having a pity party in front of everyone, and pretend like you are happy supporting Trump if you want.  All I'm going to say is I miss the days when the republican party actually ran on ideas, instead of a continual stream of Carl Rove wedge issues.
> 
> But of course when you look how much Trumps economic plan will cost the country it makes it hard to have those sorts of conversations with a straight face.
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/trump-economy-moodys-analysis-224535
> ...


What is a pity party?
The debt has risen 9 trillion since Barry took office and the economy is anemic at best, what some like to call the new normal.
Trump calls em like he sees them and many from the PC crowd get all shook up & nervous.
Take a deep breath and exhale slowly...atta boy TD. There, there...better now?
As far as 50 year old court cases go, they reflect on her character. Throw in fifty years of lies and you have quite the character.
Four dead in Benghazi...."*what difference does it make*" ? What does that say about her character? I know...what difference does it make?


----------



## Wez (Jul 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The debt has risen 9 trillion since Barry took office and the economy is anemic at best, what some like to call the new normal.


Debt grows under both parties, it sux.  Our Stock market is at all time highs, the economy under Barry is doing fantastic.



Lion Eyes said:


> Trump calls em like he sees them and many from the PC crowd get all shook up & nervous.


"Shook up and nervous"?  That's how you describe a reaction to racism and bigotry?  Yet when people rightly call him a racist jackass, that causes the PC right wing crowd to recoil in horror.  Does real talk not work both ways?



Lion Eyes said:


> Four dead in Benghazi...."*what difference does it make*" ? What does that say about her character? I know...what difference does it make?


No bullshit right wing sound bite discussion is complete without a Benghazi reference, uh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2016)

tenacious said:


> See post 167


Yah, yah, yah.  We will see what  happens.  I'm more focused on those like Hillary who have been in government for a while and have actually done or supported illegal acts or unwise actions


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Debt grows under both parties, it sux.  Our Stock market is at all time highs, the economy under Barry is doing fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And no leadership dodging left wing sound bite discussion is complete without a shameful dismissal of the lives lost at Benghazi.  Your stock market is at all time highs because the Federal Reserve has artificially inflated it to create the 1%.  Barry didn't build that.  He just funded it with tax payer money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2016/07/18/don-lemon-sheriff-david-clarke-police-shootings-full-intv-ctn.cnn

Nice little racist exchange


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 21, 2016)

Quoting Politico?? Kinda like using the Enquirer as a source.  Unless of course you work for TMIB..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Lion you can sit here having a pity party in front of everyone, and pretend like you are happy supporting Trump if you want.  All I'm going to say is I miss the days when the republican party actually ran on ideas, instead of a continual stream of Carl Rove wedge issues.
> 
> But of course when you look how much Trumps economic plan will cost the country it makes it hard to have those sorts of conversations with a straight face.
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/trump-economy-moodys-analysis-224535


Ah yes, Moody'$ Analytic$.  Moody's that rated Mortgaged Backed Securities higher then they should have been, setting up the nation for the Financial Crisis of 2008. 

Not very tenacious as usual.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2016)

Krauthammer....

The main purpose of the modern political convention is to produce four days of televised propaganda. The subsidiary function, now that nominees are invariably chosen in advance, is structural: Unify the party before the final battle. In Cleveland, the Republicans achieved not unity, but only a rough facsimile.

The internal opposition consisted of two factions. The more flamboyant was led by Ted Cruz. Its first operation — an undermanned, underplanned, mini-rebellion over convention rules — was ruthlessly steamrolled on Day One. Its other operation was Cruz’s Wednesday night convention speech in which, against all expectation, he refused to endorse Donald Trump.

It’s one thing to do this off-site. It’s another thing to do it as a guest at a celebration of the man you are rebuking.

Cruz left the stage to a cascade of boos, having delivered the longest suicide note in American political history. If Cruz fancied himself following Ronald Reagan in 1976, the runner-up who overshadowed the party nominee in a rousing convention speech that propelled him four years later to the nomination, he might reflect on the fact that Reagan endorsed Gerald Ford.

Cruz’s rebellion would have a stronger claim to conscience had he not obsequiously accommodated himself to Trump during the first six months of the campaign. Cruz reinforced that impression of political calculation when, addressing the Texas delegation Thursday morning, he said that “I am not in the habit of supporting people who attack my wife and attack my father.” That he should feel so is not surprising. What is surprising is that he said this publicly, thus further undermining his claim to acting on high principle.

The other faction of the anti-Trump opposition was far more subtle. These are the leaders of the party’s congressional wing who’ve offered public allegiance to Trump while remaining privately unreconciled. You could feel the reluctance of these latter-day Marranos in the speeches of Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and House Speaker Paul Ryan.

McConnell’s pitch, as always, was practical and direct. We’ve got things to achieve in the Senate. President Obama won’t sign. Hillary Clinton won’t sign. Donald Trump will.

Very specific, very instrumental. Trump will be our enabler, an instrument of the governing (or if you prefer, establishment) wing of the party.

This is mostly fantasy and rationalization, of course. And good manners by a party leader obliged to maintain a common front. The problem is that Trump will not allow himself to be the instrument of anyone else’s agenda. Moreover, the Marranos necessarily ignore the most important role of a president, conducting foreign and military policy abroad, which is almost entirely in his hands.

Ryan was a bit more philosophical. He presented the “reformicon” agenda, dubbed the “Better Way,” for which he too needs a Republican in the White House. Ryan pointedly kept his genuflections to the outsider-king to a minimum: exactly two references to Trump, to be precise.

Moreover, in defending his conservative philosophy, he noted that at its heart lies “respect and empathy” for “all neighbors and countrymen” because “everyone is equal, everyone has a place” and “no one is written off.” Not exactly Trump’s Manichaean universe of winners and losers, natives and foreigners (including judges born and bred in Indiana).

Together, McConnell and Ryan made clear that if Trump wins, they are ready to cooperate. And if Trump loses, they are ready to inherit.

The loyalist (i.e., Trumpian) case had its own stars. It was most brilliantly presented by the ever-fluent Newt Gingrich, the best natural orator in either party, whose presentation of Trumpism had a coherence and economy of which Trump is incapable.

Vice presidential nominee Mike Pence gave an affecting, self-deprecating address that managed to bridge his traditional conservatism with Trump’s insurgent populism. He managed to make the merger look smooth, even natural.

Rudy Giuliani gave the most energetic loyalist address, a rousing law-and-order manifesto, albeit at an excitement level that surely alarmed his cardiologist.

And Chris Christie’s prosecutorial indictment of Hillary Clinton for crimes of competence and character was doing just fine until he went to the audience after each charge for a call-and-response of “guilty or not guilty.” The frenzied response was a reminder as to why trials are conducted in a courtroom and not a coliseum.

On a cheerier note, there were the charming preambles at the roll-call vote, where each state vies to outboast the other. Connecticut declared itself home to “Pez, nuclear submarines and . . . WWE.” God bless the USA.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/notes-from-cleveland-the-two-forms-of-resistance/2016/07/21/87e3dc90-4f7c-11e6-aa14-e0c1087f7583_story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2016)

Krauthammer II

Why did he do it? FBI Director James Comey spent 14 minutes laying out an unassailable case for prosecuting Hillary Clinton for the mishandling of classified material. Then at literally the last minute, he recommended against prosecution.

This is baffling. Under the statute (18 U.S.C. section 793(f)), it’s a felony to mishandle classified information either intentionally or “through gross negligence.” The evidence, as outlined by Comey, is overwhelming.

Clinton either sent or received 110 emails in 52 chains containing material that was classified _at the time_. Eight of these chains contained information that was top secret. A few of the classified emails were so marked, contrary to Clinton’s assertion that there were none.

These were stored on a home server that was even less secure than a normal Gmail account. Her communications were quite possibly compromised by hostile powers, thus jeopardizing American national security.

“An unclassified system was no place for that conversation,” said Comey of the classified emails. A rather kind euphemism, using the passive voice. In plainer, more direct language: It is imprudent, improper and indeed illegal to be conducting such business on an unsecured private server.

Comey summed up Clinton’s behavior as “extremely careless.” How is that not gross negligence?

Yet Comey let her off the hook, citing lack of intent. But negligence doesn’t require intent. Compromising national secrets is such a grave offense that it requires either intent _or_ negligence.

Lack of intent is, therefore, no defense. But one can question that claim as well. Yes, it is safe to assume that there was no malicious intent to injure the nation. But Clinton clearly intended to set up an unsecured private server. She clearly intended to send those classified emails. She clearly received warnings from her own department about the dangers of using a private email account.

She meant to do what she did. And she did it. Intentionally.

That’s two grounds for prosecution, one requiring no intent whatsoever. Yet Comey claims that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case. Nor has one ever been brought.

Not so. Just last year, the Justice Department successfully prosecuted naval reservist Bryan Nishimura, who improperly downloaded classified material to his personal, unclassified electronic devices.

The government admitted that there was no evidence that Nishimura intended to distribute the material to others. Nonetheless, he was sentenced to two years of probation, fined and forever prohibited from seeking a security clearance, which effectively kills any chance of working in national security.

So why not Hillary Clinton? The usual answer is that the Clintons are treated by a different standard. Only little people pay. They are too well-connected, too well-protected to be treated like everybody else.

Alternatively, the explanation lies with Comey: He gave in to implicit political pressure, the desire to please those in power.

Certainly plausible, but given Comey’s reputation for probity and given that he holds a 10-year appointment, I’d suggest a third line of reasoning.

When Chief Justice John Roberts used a tortured, logic-defying argument to uphold Obamacare, he was subjected to similar accusations of bad faith. My view was that, as guardian of the Supreme Court’s public standing, he thought the issue too momentous — and the implications for the country too large — to hinge on a decision of the court. Especially after _Bush v. Gore_, Roberts wanted to keep the court from overturning the political branches on so monumental a piece of social legislation.

I would suggest that Comey’s thinking, whether conscious or not, was similar: He did not want the FBI director to end up as the arbiter of the 2016 presidential election. If Clinton were not a presumptive presidential nominee but simply a retired secretary of state, he might well have made a different recommendation.

Prosecuting under current circumstances would have upended and redirected an already year-long presidential selection process. In my view, Comey didn’t want to be remembered as the man who irreversibly altered the course of American political history.

And with no guarantee that the prosecution would succeed, moreover. Imagine that scenario: You knock out of the race the most likely next president — and she ultimately gets acquitted! Imagine how Comey goes down in history under those circumstances.

I admit I’m giving Comey the benefit of the doubt. But the best way I can reconcile his reputation for integrity with the grating illogic of his Clinton decision is by presuming that he didn’t want to make history.

I don’t endorse his decision. (Nor did I Roberts’.) But I think I understand it.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/comey-a-theory/2016/07/07/297f9bd0-4478-11e6-8856-f26de2537a9d_story.html


----------



## Wez (Jul 22, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Quoting Politico?? Kinda like using the Enquirer as a source.  Unless of course you work for TMIB..


Feel free to attack the content instead of the source, we're ready to discuss any factual deficiencies.  Until then, we'll consider the content legitimate.


----------



## Wez (Jul 22, 2016)

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/trumps-bold-vision-make-america-hide-under-the-bed-again?cid=sm_fb_maddow

_"Maybe it worked. Perhaps there are millions of Americans who care more about what feels true and less about what is true. Maybe voters want a television personality with authoritarian instincts to assure them that he alone can solve all of their problems."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/07/22/fact-checking-donald-trumps-acceptance-speech-at-the-2016-rnc/_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Feel free to attack the content instead of the source, we're ready to discuss any factual deficiencies.  Until then, we'll consider the content legitimate.


Moody'$ legitimacy went out the door in 2008.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/trumps-bold-vision-make-america-hide-under-the-bed-again?cid=sm_fb_maddow
> 
> _"Maybe it worked. Perhaps there are millions of Americans who care more about what feels true and less about what is true. Maybe voters want a television personality with authoritarian instincts to assure them that he alone can solve all of their problems."
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/07/22/fact-checking-donald-trumps-acceptance-speech-at-the-2016-rnc/_


Perhaps?
Obama was elected twice by Americans who care more about what feels true and less about what is true.
We have  a President who believes that he alone can solve all of their problems through executive orders, regulations and partisan votes on major legislation....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/trumps-bold-vision-make-america-hide-under-the-bed-again?cid=sm_fb_maddow
> 
> _"Maybe it worked. Perhaps there are millions of Americans who care more about what feels true and less about what is true. Maybe voters want a television personality with authoritarian instincts to assure them that he alone can solve all of their problems."
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/07/22/fact-checking-donald-trumps-acceptance-speech-at-the-2016-rnc/_


That's funny.  Reminds me of the "stupidity of the american people"


----------



## Wez (Jul 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We have  a President who believes that he alone can solve all of their problems *through executive orders*, regulations and partisan votes on major legislation....


http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/executiveorders.asp

_"First of all, the number of executive orders issued by President Obama is grossly exaggerated here. Through his first term (i.e., the first four years of his presidency), Barack Obama issued 147 executive orders, not 923. (Now into the final year of his second term, President Obama has issued a total of 227 executive orders.) Moreover, compared to President Obama's predecessors in the White House, this is not an unusually large number of orders for a modern president: President George W. Bush issued291 executive orders during his eight years in office, while President Bill Clinton issued 364 such orders over the same span of time. "_

More one-sided false narratives....


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> Used to use Snopes lots to try to determine the truth until something didn't seem right. So I did a little research on David and Barbara Mikkelson of San Fernando valley. Turns out they weren't/aren't very bit-partisan. Turns out they will blatantly lie on Snopes if it suits them. As for Politifact - that's run from the Tampa Bay Times, as quoted: "a notoriously liberal newspaper". But, you can research it.


What blatant lies has Snopes published?


----------



## Wez (Jul 22, 2016)

espola said:


> What blatant lies has Snopes published?


He wasn't able to provide any of his "research", so I chalked it up to more unfounded hate of fact checking that shows their narrative to be off or just wrong.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2016)

I see Donald is taking the news that Cruz isn't going to endorse him.... er, rather presidentially?  lol


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/22/politics/donald-trump-ted-cruz-endorsement/
> (CNN)Ted Cruz won't endorse Donald Trump, but the Republican nominee said Friday he wouldn't take the support even if the Texas senator offered.
> 
> "If he gives it, I will not accept it," Trump said at a news conference in Cleveland at the close of the Republican National Convention.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Krauthammer....
> 
> The main purpose of the modern political convention is to produce four days of televised propaganda. The subsidiary function, now that nominees are invariably chosen in advance, is structural: Unify the party before the final battle. In Cleveland, the Republicans achieved not unity, but only a rough facsimile.
> 
> ...


I do wonder what the Republican party will morph into after this election?  It's easier to see which direction the Dem's will go, after watching how open large swaths of America were a socialist independent for president named Bernie Sandars.  Hillary is the end of the old guard as plainly the progressives movement is on the upswing.  But it's less clear what the path forward looks like for Republican's.

At this point Cruz can't even win the Republican primary... so you'd have to think the christian conservative movement has the most to lose.  That said Ted has kinda been running the show for a while with the whole shut down the government and helping push Boehner out political moves.  And now you they take conch shell away and give it to who?  Who gets to speak for the party then?  Even if Trump wins and the nation becomes more isolationist... think Ted is making it pretty clear it will bring about a party civil war?  Also what if Trump loses, it sure seems to me the GOP voters might have some issues with handing it back to Ted.  After a week of watching the GOP convention I just feel like I've got more questions then answers...


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I see Donald is taking the news that Cruz isn't going to endorse him.... er, rather presidentially?  lol


It appears he is still running against Cruz, and that he is willing to let the conscientious (or die-hard) Cruz supporters go.  In a way he is right - those voters won't make any difference in the foreseeable result.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/executiveorders.asp
> 
> _"First of all, the number of executive orders issued by President Obama is grossly exaggerated here. Through his first term (i.e., the first four years of his presidency), Barack Obama issued 147 executive orders, not 923. (Now into the final year of his second term, President Obama has issued a total of 227 executive orders.) Moreover, compared to President Obama's predecessors in the White House, this is not an unusually large number of orders for a modern president: President George W. Bush issued291 executive orders during his eight years in office, while President Bill Clinton issued 364 such orders over the same span of time. "_
> 
> More one-sided false narratives....



"We have a President who believes that he alone can solve all of their problems *through executive orders*, *regulations and partisan votes on major legislation*...."

First of all I put no numbers and never used the word excessive...you go from painting portraits with a crop duster to just making stuff up?

But I will use this finding as an example:
*Obama’s Executive Order On Immigration Overturned*
The judge used Obama’s own words, that he couldn’t change a law just because he doesn’t like it, and actually the judge issued the ruling stating that just because congress fails to act, doesn’t give the president the power to act in it’s place.
https://radio1370.wordpress.com/2014/12/17/obamas-executive-order-on-immigration-overturned/

The U.S. Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals blocked a series of President Obama’s executive orders on immigration on Monday night, frustrating the administration’s efforts to shield millions of undocumented immigrants from deportation and delivering a major setback to a core policy initiative of the president’s second-term agenda.* The Justice Department said on Tuesday morning that it would appeal the ruling to the U.S. Supreme Court.
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/11/fifth-circuit-obama-immigration/415077/

The SCOTUS had to let this one stand as it was 4-4 tie.
Where is Scalia when you need him?


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2016)

GOP lifer says "no" to Trump.

https://goplifer.com/2016/07/22/resignation-letter/

Our leaders’ compromise preserves their personal capital at our collective cost. Their refusal to dissent robs all Republicans of moral cover. Evasion and cowardice has prevailed over conscience. We are now, and shall indefinitely remain, the Party of Donald Trump.

I will not contribute my name, my work, or my character to an utterly indefensible cause. No sensible adult demands moral purity from a political party, but conscience is meaningless without constraints. A party willing to lend its collective capital to Donald Trump has entered a compromise beyond any credible threshold of legitimacy. There is no redemption in being one of the “good Nazis.”​


----------



## Wez (Jul 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> First of all I put no numbers and never used the word excessive...you go from painting portraits with a crop duster to just making stuff up?


Well of course you couldn't use the bullshit claims associated with that subject of the topic that Snopes blew up, but you certainly used the sound bite of Executive orders, even though it's been proven BO has not made use of them anymore then any other President before him.

That's the problem with right wing chumps, they bite onto a sound bite and refuse to let it go, no matter how much reality is put in there face.

Just as you started the former "Something to Ponder" thread with a bullshit Alinsky quote, and got dismantled by Snopes.  No wonder you hate Snopes, it keeps exposing your bullshit.

You don't evolve Lion, you just hold onto what "feels" best for you.  Fortunately, as the Trump campaign has shown, you have a lot of company.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2016)

*How Different Is Trump From Other Politicians?*

July 21, 2016, 9:28 am 

This was an interesting profile of Trump featuring his ghostwriter on Art of the Deal.  Frequent readers will know that even years before he came on the Presidential stage, I was never taken in by the Trump-is-a-great-businessman meme  (most recently here).

In the New Yorker article, Trump's ghost says that Trump is not nearly as smart as he is made out to be, he is petty and childish and vain and self-absorbed.  He apparently makes promises he never keeps and has made a mess of a number of his businesses.  He has a short attention span and a shallow understanding of most issues.

*Which all leads me to ask -- how does this make him any different from most other politicians, including the one he is running against for President? * Is he unique in these qualities or merely unique in his inability or unwillingness to hide them?  Does he have more skeletons in his closet, or does he just engender less personal loyalty so that more of his insiders speak out?

Don Boudreaux quoted a great bit from H.L Mencken the other day:

*The state – or, to make the matter more concrete, the government – consists of a gang of men exactly like you and me.  They have, taking one with another, no special talent for the business of government; they have only a talent for getting and holding office.  Their principal device to that end is to search out groups who pant and pine for something they can’t get, and to promise to give it to them.  Nine times out of ten that promise is worth nothing.  The tenth time it is made good by looting A to satisfy B.  In other words, government is a broker in pillage, and every election is a sort of advance auction sale of stolen goods.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2016)

espola said:


> GOP lifer says "no" to Trump.
> 
> https://goplifer.com/2016/07/22/resignation-letter/
> 
> ...


How many democrat lifers said no to Hillary, opting for Bernie without substitute, even now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> Well of course you couldn't use the bullshit claims associated with that subject of the topic that Snopes blew up, but you certainly used the sound bite of Executive orders, even though it's been proven BO has not made use of them anymore then any other President before him.
> 
> That's the problem with right wing chumps, they bite onto a sound bite and refuse to let it go, no matter how much reality is put in there face.
> 
> ...


You obviously don't care to or are incapable of discussing anything in an adult way.
You prefer to cast aspersions & categorize folks who have a different view than yourself.
You have shown what a condescending, judgmental, pompous ugly ass  punk  you are.

With the restart of the website, you have doubled down in your stupidity and inability to be civilized...

By the way the executive order I was referring to was turned over by the court, the court ruled that just because Barry didn't agree with a law he could not circumvent the law through EXECUTIVE ORDER.
You got that CHUMP?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2016)

espola said:


> What blatant lies has Snopes published?


That's funny.  Published does not equal truth.  Certainly Clinton, Comey and Lynch have taught us what blatant lies are.


----------



## Wez (Jul 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You obviously don't care to or are incapable of discussing anything in an adult way.





Lion Eyes said:


> You obviously don't care to or are incapable of discussing anything in adult way.


It's childish to post lies and then call into question the validity of a site that exposes the bullshit you post.

Stop posting bullshit and we become more civil.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2016)

… is from page 67 of Joel Mokyr’s forthcoming (October 2016) volume from Princeton University Press, _A Culture of Growth: The Origins of the Modern Economy_ (footnote deleted; link added):

Max Planck famously noted (with some exaggeration) that a new scientific insight never triumphs by convincing its opponents, but only because these opponents eventually die off.  Within technology there was and still is considerable resistance to inventors coming from vested interests, known (somewhat unfairly) as Luddism.  Deirdre McCloskey (2016a, p. 94) points out that such words as “innovation” and “novelty” in the past often had negative connotations.  An emotional attachment to traditional ways of doing things made novelty look suspect.

It is more than passing strange that the opponents of new patterns of trade and of new methods of production, financing, and distribution – it is remarkably odd that those who are expressly afraid of, pessimistic about, and (hence) hostile to an economic future made open-ended by entrepreneurial creativity and market competition – include not only people who self-identify as “conservative” but also many people who self-identify as “Progressive.”  *The only “progress” such “Progressives” really want is the progressively more expansive and harsh use of force to prevent individuals from acting in ways that “Progressives” do not understand and fear.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's childish to post lies and then call into question the validity of a site that exposes the bullshit you post.
> 
> Stop posting bullshit and we become more civil.


Please post these "lies" ....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2016)

*One Weird Trick That Will Sell Your Tax Increase to the Public*

July 22, 2016, 10:09 am 

Here is the trick:  You want a tax increase for X.  The public is never going to approve of raising taxes for X.  So you bundle 95% X with 5% Y, Y being something the public is really excited about.  As much as possible, you never mention X in any discussion of the tax increase, despite most of the funds being dedicated to X, and instead focus solely on Y.   If history is any guide, you will get your tax increase.

*What a specific example?  You want a tax increase to fund a huge public transit boondoggle.  The public is not buying it.  So you rebrand the public transit project as a "transportation bill", you throw in a few highway improvements, you talk mainly about the highway improvements, and you get your public transit bill.*

Another example is general revenue increases.  Most of these tax increases go to increasing the salary and pensions of bureaucrats and senior administrators that aren't really doing anything the public wants done in the first place.  So you say the tax increase is to improve the pay of three (and only these three) categories of workers:  police, firefighters, and teachers.  The public likes what these folks do, and could mostly care less about what anyone else in local government does.   So even if the taxes help about just 3 teachers among 3000 other bureaucrats, you sell it as a teacher salary increase.

It is because I understand this one weird trick that this sort of story does not surprise me in the least:

'Yikes!': Some Arizona teachers see little from Prop. 123

For months leading up to the vote on Proposition 123, supporters of the public education funding measure pleaded for its passage, saying it represented money for teachers.

But as the first installment of cash has gone out, many teachers may find Prop. 123 is a smaller windfall than they hoped. And voters may be surprised to learn where some of the money is going.

In some cases, teachers will collect less than 20 percent of their district's Prop. 123 funds. Some districts will use most of their money for other purposes, ranging from textbooks to computers to school buses, according to an _Arizona Republic_survey of district spending plans.

The measure was sold as a way to direct money — significant money — to teachers and classrooms....

*With no rules on how the money can be used, each school district has tried to address its own priorities. While many supporters of the measure invoked teachers as the main reason to vote for Prop. 123, others in the public school systems have staked a claim to the money, especially after many went years without raises beginning in the recession.*

Those seeing raises include relatively low-paid secretaries, custodians and bus drivers. But it also includes superintendents, principals and mid-level administrators who don’t work in classrooms.

That may not sit well with voters who opposed the measure or with supporters who thought they were doing something more substantive for teachers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Please post these "lies" ....


Crickets....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2016)

*The Problem Is That We Should Not Care About "Democracy", We Should Care About Protection of Individual Rights*

July 19, 2016, 10:26 am 

Perhaps this is yet another negative legacy of Woodrow Wilson and his "Making the world safe for democracy" meme.  We talk all the time about allying with and siding with and protecting democracies, but all "democracy" really means in practice (at least today) is that the country has some sort of nominal election process.  Elections are fine, they are less bad than most other ways of selecting government officials, but what we really should care about is that a country protects individuals rights, has free markets, and a rule of law.  If a county has those things, I am not sure I care particularly if they vote or pick leaders by randomly selecting folks from the phone book.

You can see this problem at work here, in an essay by Ilya Somin:

*Most democratic governments – including the United States – condemned the attempted recent military coup against Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, and welcomed its failure, citing the need to respect Turkey’s “democratic” institutions. But in the aftermath, Erdogan took the opportunity to persecute his political opponents on a large scale, including firing thousands of judges who might constrain his authoritarian tendencies. Erdogan’s government was also severely undermining civil liberties long before the coup, even going so far as to pass a law criminalizing “insults” to the president, under which hundreds of people have been prosecuted. Erdogan’s own commitment to democracy is questionable, at best. He famously once called democracy a tram that “you ride it until you arrive at your destination, then you step off.”*

*This raises the question of whether the coup attempt against Erdogan might have been justified.* More generally, is it ever justified to forcibly overthrow a democratic government? In this 2013 post, written after the successful military coup against Egypt’s radical Islamist government, I argued that the answer is sometimes “yes.” There should be a strong presumption against forcibly removing a democratic regime. But that presumption might be overcome if the government in question poses a grave threat to human rights, or is likely to destroy democracy itself by shutting down future political competition.

*While we can argue if Erdogan is "committed" to democracy, I think it is pretty clear that he is not committed to the protection of individual rights.*

What we need is a new alliance not to protect the world for democracy -- that word may originally have meant what I want it to mean but now it seems possible to just check the democracy box merely by having some kind of voting.  We need a new (much smaller than the UN) alliance to make the world safe for, what?  We need a name.  *What do we call a country with strong protections of individual rights, free markets, and the rule of law?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2016)

*Republican Administrations Are Just As Incompetent as Democratic Administrations: Governor Doug Ducey in AZ*

July 18, 2016, 1:00 pm 

*Strong supporters of both political parties maintain a delusion that all government problems are the result of the incompetence of the other political team, rather than the inherent incentive and information problems facing all government efforts.*

*Republicans, for example, made fun of Obama's competence with the horrendously bad rollout of the Federal Obamacare exchange.  But now, Doug Ducey's Arizona Department of Revenue is having the same problem.*

As of this month, the agency is requiring that all multisite businesses (like mine) must file online rather than with pen and paper.  So we logged in today to file our report.  What a disaster!  The only thing I can even compare it to is stories of the early days of the Obamacare exchange.  First, the site is set up so that even a relatively simple return must have data entered across scores of pages.  In basic layout, it  is probably the worst site of any of the ten states we do business in.

But what has really made today a nightmare is that it is taking 5-10 minutes to load each page.  The agency clearly was not ready for the load.  Combined with a site design that requires many many page loads to complete simple tasks, and it makes filing (a 10 minute or so job on paper) a multi-day nightmare.  Four hours into it and I have not completed one location out of 15 or so I need to enter.

When I called the DOR, they basically said I had to suck it up.  I begged them for some sort of simple accommodation -- I have filed by paper for 13 years, why not allow me to file by paper for one more month until they get their act together?  No dice.  They instead suggested that my accounting staff come in at midnight tonight to do the work when the load on their servers would be lower.

If anything, the response from Republican Doug Ducey's office was even more insulting.  They said to me that this change had been announced for months, as if it was my failing to enter the system in a timely manner that was the problem.  According to Ducey's staff, I could have avoided the whole problem by filing my June revenue numbers a few months back, lol.  I patiently explained that June numbers could not be reported until the bank statements had arrived and were reconciled, such that most all returns had to be filed between the 15th and the 20th of the month.  And what is more, if this had been in the works so long, why hadn't the Administration seen fit to do an adequate job of testing the site and preparing for adequate capacity?

The answers from the governor's office were just as absurd and arrogant as any coming out of the Obama Administration about the failures of the exchange.  Which again proves to this libertarian that there is no much real difference between the Coke and Pepsi parties.*  The problem is the government -- without the accountability brought by market competition -- trying to do these sorts of things.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2016)

It's  gonna get real for the Clinton group about now...

https://wikileaks.org/dnc-emails/


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> Feel free to attack the content instead of the source, we're ready to discuss any factual deficiencies.  Until then, we'll consider the content legitimate.


Of course YOU will..


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 23, 2016)

The RNC was a hoot wasn't it?  Seen the new campaign add yet?View attachment 24


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2016)

This has to be bogus. I heard HRC VP say she's got our back. What exactly does that mean?

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/437883/hillarys-america-secret-history-democratic-party-dinesh-dsouza-clinton-foundation?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5793dda104d3016c0bed8f6a&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2016)

While fact-checkers are having a field day with Donald Trump’s public statements, they would be wise to update their data on crime.

Most recently, the Pulitzer-prize winning fact-checker Politifact analyzed Trump’s statements on rising crime and found him to be wrong, writing that crime has been falling for decades.

Politifact rated Trump’s June 7, 2016, claim that “crime is rising” to be “Pants on Fire” – their lowest rating.

*But there is a big problem with their conclusion: Politifact just stopped looking at data in 2014.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 24, 2016)

Hillary.... are you feeling the Bern now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2016)

Hillary is reportedly worth around 45 million...$$$$
Pondering....... how does one amass that kind of fortune working in the public sector?


----------



## Torros (Jul 24, 2016)

Obama's brother has said he is voting for Trump. Maybe Bill will too. Do you think Susie is going to send Hillary a Thank You card for this or try to blame this all on Taco Bowl? What a disgusting group of people.


----------



## Torros (Jul 24, 2016)

Sorry, meant Debbie.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2016)

Torros said:


> Obama's brother has said he is voting for Trump. Maybe Bill will too. Do you think Susie is going to send Hillary a Thank You card for this or try to blame this all on Taco Bowl? What a disgusting group of people.


Obama's half-brother Malik is a Kenyan citizen.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2016)

Yet another email snafu. Wasserman Shultz is a goner. Part of the vast right wing conspiracy, I'm sure.

"The publication of 20,000 DNC emails by Wikileaks over the weekend made it immediately clear that Schultz's five-year tenure was in peril. The Wikileaks publication exposed what many Sanders supporters had feared all along: That the party apparatus was working to tilt the primary scales in favor of Clinton."

*"Eager to move past the unseemly storyline, the Clinton campaign first charged that Russian hackers were attempting to assist Republican nominee Donald Trump's election through the leaks."*
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/dnc-chair-debbie-wasserman-schultz-resigns-as-tensions-threaten-to-roil-convention/ar-BBuMdz6?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Torros (Jul 24, 2016)

espola said:


> Obama's half-brother Malik is a Kenyan citizen.


Why would that stop him for voting for Trump? Seems that's how the Democrat's like it.


----------



## espoola (Jul 24, 2016)

Torros said:


> Why would that stop him for voting for Trump? Seems that's how the Democrat's like it.


It just will.


----------



## Torros (Jul 24, 2016)

espoola said:


> It just will.


How do you know?


----------



## Wez (Jul 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yet another email snafu. Wasserman Shultz is a goner. Part of the vast right wing conspiracy, I'm sure.
> 
> "The publication of 20,000 DNC emails by Wikileaks over the weekend made it immediately clear that Schultz's five-year tenure was in peril. The Wikileaks publication exposed what many Sanders supporters had feared all along: That the party apparatus was working to tilt the primary scales in favor of Clinton."
> 
> ...


It's a mess for sure.  I'm interested to see how it plays out.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 25, 2016)

Torros... it's easy to vote. Just ask these people. Oh wait, you can't. 

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/05/24/l-a-county-board-of-supervisors-demand-answers-day-after-cbs2-investigation-uncovers-deceased-voters-casting-ballots/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2016)

If one wants to wreak havoc, one will find a way....

July 25 (Reuters) - Nineteen people were feared dead and as many as 24 others wounded after an attack by a knife-wielding man at a facility for the disabled in Japan early on Tuesday, NHK reported.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/nineteen-feared-dead-after-knife-attack-in-japan-media-reports/ar-BBuQVrO?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## espoola (Jul 25, 2016)

Torros said:


> How do you know?


"Im with Her"


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If one wants to wreak havoc, one will find a way....
> 
> July 25 (Reuters) - Nineteen people were feared dead and as many as 24 others wounded after an attack by a knife-wielding man at a facility for the disabled in Japan early on Tuesday, NHK reported.
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/nineteen-feared-dead-after-knife-attack-in-japan-media-reports/ar-BBuQVrO?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


Take a look at gun deaths in Japan and we'll continue the discussion.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Take a look at gun deaths in Japan and we'll continue the discussion.


Take a look at their demographics first...you'll figure it out if you're as smart as you try to make yourself look.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Take a look at gun deaths in Japan and we'll continue the discussion.


What do gun deaths in Japan have to do with this knife attack? I'll continue without you.

Dead is dead.

Doesn't matter if by gun, knife, bomb, truck or any other means.

If someone wants to do harm, they will find a way.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do gun deaths in Japan have to do with this knife attack? I'll continue without you.
> 
> Dead is dead.
> 
> ...


No need to continue on without me, you're quoting me.

You imply, that no good can come from gun controls because people exist in this world that want to do harm to others.  Despite the fact that, yes, there are people who will find a way, Japan has very low incidents of gun deaths and they have strict gun control laws.  A lot of good has come from their stance on guns.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> No need to continue on without me, you're quoting me.
> 
> You imply, that no good can come from gun controls because people exist in this world that want to do harm to others.  Despite the fact that, yes, there are people who will find a way, Japan has very low incidents of gun deaths and they have strict gun control laws.  A lot of good has come from their stance on guns.


Bakatare gaijin


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> No need to continue on without me, you're quoting me.
> 
> You imply, that no good can come from gun controls because people exist in this world that want to do harm to others.  Despite the fact that, yes, there are people who will find a way, Japan has very low incidents of gun deaths and they have strict gun control laws.  A lot of good has come from their stance on guns.



No implication.
Just fact. Gun control laws don't stop terrorists, lunatics or criminals.
You have the memory of a 6 week old kitten.
I've stated more than once, that I don't mind back ground checks.
I don't mind waiting for two weeks to pick up my new gun. But then again I'm not a criminal.
I'm all for gun safety and gun safety courses if you are going to keep a gun.
But all the gun legislation in Japan didn't stop this guy from finding away to kill.....
The creep in Nice didn't need a gun to kill all those folks...
What next for Japan? Registering or outlawing the silverware?


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> No implication.
> Just fact. Gun control laws don't stop terrorists, lunatics or criminals.


http://www.vox.com/2015/12/3/9845436/japan-gun-homicides

You're the one who chose to highlight the killings in Japan, as some sort of justification that gun controls don't matter.  I'm simply counter pointing you.



Lion Eyes said:


> But all the gun legislation in Japan didn't stop this guy from finding away to kill.....
> The creep in Nice didn't need a gun to kill all those folks...
> What next for Japan? Registering or outlawing the silverware?


Again, if you are going to highlight events where people are killed without a gun being used, and extrapolate that back to a discussion about gun control laws "not mattering" because of this or that, I'm going to remind you that despite people being intent on finding ways to kill people, strict gun controls having a very high correlation with reduced gun deaths.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.vox.com/2015/12/3/9845436/japan-gun-homicides
> 
> You're the one who chose to highlight the killings in Japan, as some sort of justification that gun controls don't matter.  I'm simply counter pointing you.
> 
> ...



This is what I originally posted about the attack in Japan ..."*If one wants to wreak havoc, one will find a way...." *That's it. 

You have a way of just jumping to conclusions.... I never said or inferred gun control laws don't matter.

Again if one is so inclined, one will find a way to kill.

Dead is dead.

Extrapolate this... gun control laws didn't save these folks.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Extrapolate this... gun control laws didn't save these folks.


Compared to the US, how many lives have gun controls laws in Japan saved?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Compared to the US, how many lives have gun controls laws in Japan saved?


What do gun control laws in the US have to do with a knife attack in Japan?

By the way, I gotta believe any answer to your question above would have to be speculative.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do gun control laws in the US have to do with a knife attack in Japan?


What does a knife attack have to do with us needing more strict gun controls, or not?  You were the one who linked the two.

Why bring it up in the context of "*If one wants to wreak havoc, one will find a way", if you are not trying to make a case for stricter gun controls not being needed because a psycho will find another weapon.

The fact remains, Japan's stance on guns has saved their citizenry a lot of pain and sorrow, compared to the US.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> What does a knife attack have to do with us needing more strict gun controls, or not?  You were the one who linked the two.
> 
> Why bring it up in the context of "*If one wants to wreak havoc, one will find a way", if you are not trying to make a case for stricter gun controls not being needed because a psycho will find another weapon.*
> *
> The fact remains, Japan's stance on guns has saved their citizenry a lot of pain and sorrow, compared to the US.*


I would have said the same thing about Nice but I hadn't found the time to sign up for the new site....so.....
Regarding Nice, "IF ONE WANTS TO WRECK HAVOC, ONE WILL FIND A WAY!"

You go ahead and jump to conclusions, fly off the handle, jump the shark and tie that statement into gun control laws in France, Japan and America.
Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........geezzzzuusss!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez, you seem to know everything...
Wondering why is it that Bernie won the primary in Michigan, yet Hillary received more delegates from Michigan?
PS This has nothing to do with Ginsu knives, semi trucks, or the second amendment.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If one wants to wreak havoc, one will find a way....
> 
> July 25 (Reuters) - Nineteen people were feared dead and as many as 24 others wounded after an attack by a knife-wielding man at a facility for the disabled in Japan early on Tuesday, NHK reported.
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/nineteen-feared-dead-after-knife-attack-in-japan-media-reports/ar-BBuQVrO?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


Please explain what you meant by this post Lion.  How were you not referring to a discussion regarding gun control?  How many times, during our gun control discussions, has the point been raised about people will use other weapons to if you ban guns.  You yourself made the point about banning silverware in Japan.

I didn't link the two, I just responded to you doing it.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wez, you seem to know everything...


I never claimed I know everything, you are.



Lion Eyes said:


> Wondering why is it that Bernie won the primary in Michigan, yet Hillary received more delegates from Michigan?


Because we have a very crooked, broken system that a lot of people are rightly mad about.

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/dnc-leak-shows-mechanics-of-a-slanted-campaign-w430814


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please explain what you meant by this post Lion.  How were you not referring to a discussion regarding gun control?  How many times, during our gun control discussions, has the point been raised about people will use other weapons to if you ban guns.  You yourself made the point about banning silverware in Japan.
> 
> I didn't link the two, I just responded to you doing it.


I didn't link the two, you did. If one wants to wreak havoc, one will find a way....the statement speaks for itself.

My silverware response was after you made several attempts to link what I posted to gun control... I threw you a rope...don't get it caught around your neck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> I never claimed I know everything, you are.


"You are"?
Excuse me.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't link the two, you did. If one wants to wreak havoc, one will find a way....the statement speaks for itself.


Why would anyone here need to know that if someone wants to "wreak havoc, they will find a way"?  That statement is self evident and means nothing to anybody, unless you are linking it to a discussion about banning guns.  That's what you meant by saying that statement and I suspect others would see it as well.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You are"?
> Excuse me.


What is unclear?



Lion Eyes said:


> Wez, you seem to know everything...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Compared to the US, how many lives have gun controls laws in Japan saved?


None.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> What is unclear?


You are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why would anyone here need to know that if someone wants to "wreak havoc, they will find a way"?  That statement is self evident and means nothing to anybody, unless you are linking it to a discussion about banning guns.  That's what you meant by saying that statement and I suspect others would see it as well.


Let me 'splain lucy...
I read the story and was shocked by the brutality. I thought how awful this story was. Then I started pondering, wondering if you will, why someone would do something like this, something this awful. Pondering a bit more, I thought this jackass is just evil. Indeed some people are just evil.... ...again Wizzer, before this wacko stabbed these folks, the jackass in Nice France had driven over party goers in a truck....and I thought:
If one wants to wreak havoc, one will find a way...

Not sure what this has to do with the knife attacks in Japan, but why not?
Compared to the US, how many lives have seatbelt laws in Japan saved?


----------



## Wez (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If one wants to wreak havoc, one will find a way...


Keep going, you're almost there..... if wreaking havoc is your goal, no laws will stop.......so no need for........


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Keep going, you're almost there..... if wreaking havoc is your goal, no laws will stop.......so no need for........


*She* will rule* them* for *us*.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Keep going, you're almost there..... if wreaking havoc is your goal, no laws will stop.......so no need for........


Almost there?

Almost to your 6th grade level?

Jethro?
Mr. Bodine?

You apparently read between the lines where nothing exists... attaboy!


----------



## Wez (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Almost there?
> 
> Almost to your 6th grade level?
> 
> ...


Ok, I got you so out of sorts you are afraid to call out your 2A nonsense, mission accomplished.  8)


----------



## tenacious (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Almost there?
> 
> Almost to your 6th grade level?
> 
> ...



Lion... reading through your posts here and have to give you the same advise Bill Mahr gave Donald Trump.  Time for you to stop being a whinny little bitch.  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bill-maher-donald-trump-bitch_us_572d8c32e4b096e9f0919bf9


----------



## tenacious (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey does anyone know what's going on with the Trump-Putin connection?  Wow... could you imagine if Trump really was coordinating his election with Putin through Trumps connections to the Russian Oligarchs?   
http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/in-the-know/289241-george-will-raises-possible-trump-link-to-russian-oligarchs

I can't believe this isn't front page news...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 27, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Hey does anyone know what's going on with the Trump-Putin connection?  Wow... could you imagine if Trump really was coordinating his election with Putin through Trumps connections to the Russian Oligarchs?
> http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/in-the-know/289241-george-will-raises-possible-trump-link-to-russian-oligarchs
> 
> I can't believe this isn't front page news...


Although given the Supreme Courts recent rulings in cases like Citizen United... perhaps as long as Trump is coordinating with Russian owned companies here in America, then perhaps it's legal as justices have ruled that American Businesses do have first amendment protections when it comes to supporting candidates in elections. 

Any lawyers in here who could explain the ins & outs of how Trump is able to work with a foreign government to win the American Presidency... and not only aren't people going to jail as traitors, but it doesn't even make the front page in the news?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Hey does anyone know what's going on with the Trump-Putin connection?  Wow... could you imagine if Trump really was coordinating his election with Putin through Trumps connections to the Russian Oligarchs?
> http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/in-the-know/289241-george-will-raises-possible-trump-link-to-russian-oligarchs
> 
> I can't believe this isn't front page news...


George Will has already left the Republican Party because of Trump, but he makes a good point - why won't Trump release his tax documents?

Even more disturbing is Trump's call today for Russia to hack more US citizens' emails.  If any sitting President suggested that, he would be impeached.


----------



## Wez (Jul 27, 2016)

There is literally nothing Trump can say that will lose him his base.  The more controversial the better.

He wasn't in the news for 2 seconds, so hell, why not, invite Russia to hack us, that will get the attention off the Dems for a moment...


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> There is literally nothing Trump can say that will lose him his base.  The more controversial the better.
> 
> He wasn't in the news for 2 seconds, so hell, why not, invite Russia to hack us, that will get the attention off the Dems for a moment...


I am expecting Trump's friends at Fox News to explain away his latest treasonous excrement.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please explain what you meant by this post Lion.  How were you not referring to a discussion regarding gun control?  How many times, during our gun control discussions, has the point been raised about people will use other weapons to if you ban guns.  You yourself made the point about banning silverware in Japan.
> 
> I didn't link the two, I just responded to you doing it.


He was just repeating what he read from his Twitter chain.


----------



## Wez (Jul 27, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Any lawyers in here who could explain the ins & outs of how Trump is able to work with a foreign government to win the American Presidency... and not only aren't people going to jail as traitors, but it doesn't even make the front page in the news?


He has literally hypnotized America into the slow boil pot of water and is cooking us while we laugh about it...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Lion... reading through your posts here and have to give you the same advise Bill Mahr gave Donald Trump.  Time for you to stop being a whinny little bitch.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bill-maher-donald-trump-bitch_us_572d8c32e4b096e9f0919bf9


After you chump.....
What's so whinny in saying folks are evil and if one is so inclined one will find a way.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Hey does anyone know what's going on with the Trump-Putin connection?  Wow... could you imagine if Trump really was coordinating his election with Putin through Trumps connections to the Russian Oligarchs?
> http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/in-the-know/289241-george-will-raises-possible-trump-link-to-russian-oligarchs
> 
> I can't believe this isn't front page news...


If only it were true......
If the Russians do have the 30,000 emails it's no big deal right?
Hillary already told us she erased only personal stuff about Chelsea's wedding and emails to Bill or exercise class...
She assured us that no top secret information was ever sent or received...
No worries.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If only it were true......
> If the Russians do have the 30,000 emails it's no big deal right?
> Hillary already told us she erased only personal stuff about Chelsea's wedding and emails to Bill or exercise class...
> She assured us that no top secret information was ever sent or received...
> No worries.


No worries about treason?

Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> He was just repeating what he read from his Twitter chain.


Hey dipstick , I don't have a twitter account...
Do you Magoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> No worries about treason?
> 
> Please continue.


You get that from your "twitter chain"?
Right! Trump is pulling strings and the idiots in the media are all over it.
By the way what exactly did Trump do that is treasonous?
FBI has conceited that Hillary was more than likely hacked....blame Trump , right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Ok, I got you so out of sorts you are afraid to call out your 2A nonsense, mission accomplished.  8)


Yeah, just like a 6th grader...running around with a chubby, thinking you know it all....mission accomplished indeed.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 27, 2016)

Left a call at Badger headquarters asking where I could get a Trump-Putin bumper sticker.  Waiting for the callback.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey dipstick , I don't have a twitter account...
> Do you Magoo?


No.  I have told my children that if they ever see a twitter post from me to just assume I have had a stroke, so they should come put me out of my misery.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You get that from your "twitter chain"?
> Right! Trump is pulling strings and the idiots in the media are all over it.
> By the way what exactly did Trump do that is treasonous?
> FBI has conceited that Hillary was more than likely hacked....blame Trump , right?


I only blame Trump for the things he has done.  He's a liar, a coward, and a fraud - and now a traitor.

Please explain why you don't find his plea to the Russians to be treasonous.


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

Treason, I say!
Trump ordered the Russians to spy on the DNC!


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Left a call at Badger headquarters asking where I could get a Trump-Putin bumper sticker.  Waiting for the callback.


Treason!
He didnt even have the decency to do it behind our backs!
He ordered the Russians to find the emails IN BROAD DAYLIGHT!


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Putin the bad guy here?
He was just following orders.


----------



## Wez (Jul 27, 2016)

espoola said:


> Treason!
> He didnt even have the decency to do it behind our backs!
> He ordered the Russians to find the emails IN BROAD DAYLIGHT!


He's accused of child rape, I'll take Treason over child rape anyday... if I had to choose   8(

http://www.dailylife.com.au/news-and-views/dl-opinion/the-presumption-of-innocence-isnt-a-free-pass-for-powerful-men-to-avoid-scrutiny-20160703-gpxp28.html


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> He's accused of child rape, I'll take Treason over child rape anyday... if I had to choose   8(
> 
> http://www.dailylife.com.au/news-and-views/dl-opinion/the-presumption-of-innocence-isnt-a-free-pass-for-powerful-men-to-avoid-scrutiny-20160703-gpxp28.html


Oh MY GOD!
Why isnt Hillary and the DNC screaming about this?
Its true. It has to be!


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

First Trump orders Putin to hack Hillary's emails, and all the while he's a child rapist?!
I blame Trump for Hillary's emails, and the DNC emails, and being a rapist.


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

....AND being a traitor!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 27, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Hey does anyone know what's going on with the Trump-Putin connection?  Wow... could you imagine if Trump really was coordinating his election with Putin through Trumps connections to the Russian Oligarchs?
> http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/in-the-know/289241-george-will-raises-possible-trump-link-to-russian-oligarchs
> 
> I can't believe this isn't front page news...


I heard the Tooth Fairy and Santa are behind this... Kook.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> I only blame Trump for the things he has done.  He's a liar, a coward, and a fraud - and now a traitor.
> 
> Please explain why you don't find his plea to the Russians to be treasonous.


Magoo! Did you hear the entire question and answer?
from AP:
Trump cast doubt on whether Russia was behind that hack.
He said blaming Russia was deflecting attention from the embarrassing material in the emails.
"Russia has no respect for our country, if it is Russia," Trump said. "It could be China. It could be someone sitting in his bedroom. It's probably not Russia. Nobody knows if it's Russia."
Trump then said: "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing. I think you will probably be rewarded mightily by our press. Let's see if that happens. That'll be next." (If those emails showed up the press would have a field day)
I gotta believe Trump said what he said in order to highlight what the FBI has said about emails, what the DNC emails have revealed and to try to embarrass Hillary & the Democrats and throw the Sanders folks, who think they were hosed, a bone to chew on.
Hillary claims to have destroyed those personal emails & the server no longer exists. Just how would anyone "find" those emails? Idiots!
He's yanking chains and the press is focused on Trump, not the Democratic Convention....Trump at his worst/best.

Of course this kind of thinking is treasonous on it's face and I'll face FBI scrutiny....no worries thou, right Hillary?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo! Did you hear the entire question and answer?
> from AP:
> Trump cast doubt on whether Russia was behind that hack.
> He said blaming Russia was deflecting attention from the embarrassing material in the emails.
> ...


I got it -- you gotta believe in Trump.  I expected as much from you.

Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> I got it -- you gotta believe in Trump.  I expected as much from you.
> 
> Please continue.


I got it. You got nothing intelligent to say so you fall back on your typical pinheaded rhetoric....please continue.

When you want to have a conversation add something otherwise take your meds wash 'em down with some vino and shut the hell up.

You're pathetic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> I got it --.


You got it? Then explain how Trump committed treason, ya wanker....
I can hardly wait.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I got it. You got nothing intelligent to say so you fall back on your typical pinheaded rhetoric....please continue.
> 
> When you want to have a conversation add something otherwise take your meds wash 'em down with some vino and shut the hell up.
> 
> You're pathetic.


I insert the "please continue" line when I see that people proving my point, especially if with an incoherent rant like yours here.

You're doing great.  Ignore those people laughing at you.  

Please continue.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You got it? Then explain how Trump committed treason, ya wanker....
> I can hardly wait.


As I  posted before, you can't tell the difference.


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> I insert the "please continue" line when I see that people proving my point, especially if with an incoherent rant like yours here.
> 
> You're doing great.  Ignore those people laughing at you.
> 
> Please continue.


Yeah, good one.
Please continue Trump!, you child rapist traitor and liar!


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You got it? Then explain how Trump committed treason, ya wanker....
> I can hardly wait.


He committed treason by making Putin release her emails or the DNC emails, and telling Putin to get more.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> I insert the "please continue" line when I see that people proving my point, especially if with an incoherent rant like yours here.
> 
> You're doing great.  Ignore those people laughing at you.
> 
> Please continue.


You insert the please continue line when you're dumbfounded, which is often.
Again you got nothing. You've yet to make a point. You simply parrot the main stream media.
You ask a question and  I offer an opinion and you go off the deep end.
You can't even answer why YOU think Trump committed treason.
Trump yanks chains and the far left wackos go nuts, kind of like when I yank your chain...
20,000 plus posts of please continue...
Incoherent explains  your norm Magoo...


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Again you got nothing. You've yet to make a point. You simply parrot the main stream media.
> You can't even answer why YOU think Trump committed treason.
> Trump yanks chains and the far left wackos go nuts, kind of like when I yank your chain...
> 20,000 plus posts of please continue...
> Incoherent explains  your norm Magoo...


I got everything!
I got you, pleasing to continue!
I still feel the Berrrrrrrrrrrrn!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump owns the media.
Lion Eyes owns Magoo....

Muahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........................


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

BALTIMORE (AP) — Prosecutors on Wednesday dropped all remaining charges against the three Baltimore police officers who were still awaiting trial in Freddie Gray's death, blaming police for a biased investigation that failed to produce a single conviction.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You insert the please continue line when you're dumbfounded, which is often.
> Again you got nothing. You've yet to make a point. You simply parrot the main stream media.
> You ask a question and  I offer an opinion and you go off the deep end.
> You can't even answer why YOU think Trump committed treason.
> ...


From Message 298, this thread --

"Even more disturbing is Trump's call today for Russia to hack more US citizens' emails. If any sitting President suggested that, he would be impeached."

Please try to keep up.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> After you chump.....
> What's so whinny in saying folks are evil and if one is so inclined one will find a way.


Lion I'm not playing with you on this. If your with Trump after he called on the president of Russia to help him get elected then that is outrageous. And if you are going to pretend otherwise, or want want to equivocate that it's okay because Hillary has a private server... Then you are a disgrace to this country.


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Lion I'm not playing with you on this. If your with Trump after he called on the president of Russia to help him get elected then that is outrageous. And if you are going to pretend otherwise, or want want to equivocate that it's okay because Hillary has a private server... Then you are a disgrace to this country.


You and me are with her.
She would never ask another country to help her get elected.
She had her emails leaked by Russian VILLIANS!
They all work for Trump.


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> From Message 298, this thread --
> 
> "Even more disturbing is Trump's call today for Russia to hack more US citizens' emails. If any sitting President suggested that, he would be impeached."
> 
> Please try to keep up.


Ha-ha!
He cant keep up, I get it!
Ha!


----------



## espoola (Jul 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump owns the media.
> Lion Eyes owns Magoo....
> 
> Muahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........................


Please continue!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 27, 2016)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 27, 2016)

After watching the President's speech, I am endorsing Barack Obama for the democratic nomination for the next President of the United States.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Hey does anyone know what's going on with the Trump-Putin connection?  Wow... could you imagine if Trump really was coordinating his election with Putin through Trumps connections to the Russian Oligarchs?
> http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/in-the-know/289241-george-will-raises-possible-trump-link-to-russian-oligarchs
> 
> I can't believe this isn't front page news...


Did you snope it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> George Will has already left the Republican Party because of Trump, but he makes a good point - why won't Trump release his tax documents?


I heard he e-mailed his tax documents to Hillary's server.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> Even more disturbing is Trump's call today for Russia to hack more US citizens' emails.  If any sitting President suggested that, he would be impeached.


You mean he called on Russia to hack more U.S. Citizens e-mails then the NSA?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2016)

espola said:


> I am expecting Trump's friends at Fox News to explain away his latest treasonous excrement.


I think Comey provided fox with excellent precedent for treasonous excrement by explaining away Hillary's use of an unsecured server to send 8 TOP SECRET e-mails and 30 plus SECRET e-mails .  Please continue though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Cant we all just get along?


Aren't we?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

It takes a certain amount of sophistication and intelligence to understand sarcasm.

Some folks obviously lack the ability to "get" it.


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Fake accounts here now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

Fact check the convention.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/day-3-at-the-democratic-convention/ar-BBuYtQZ?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> It takes a certain amount of sophistication and intelligence to understand sarcasm.
> 
> Some folks obviously lack the ability to "get" it.


Here's some sarcasm for you --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Lion I'm not playing with you on this. If your with Trump after he called on the president of Russia to help him get elected then that is outrageous. And if you are going to pretend otherwise, or want want to equivocate that it's okay because Hillary has a private server... Then you are a disgrace to this country.


Trump is obnoxious & over the top....having said that.
The left is desperate to label Trump with a scandal, any scandal that will take attention away from the lies and actions of the DNC & Hillary Clinton.  
Did you see the entire Trump interview?
He didn't call on Russia to help him... he made the comment in jest, sarcastically, to yank chains.
The intellectual dishonesty of the left is the disgrace.


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Do you really want to compare fact checking stats between the two conventions???


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Here's some sarcasm for you --



Cobert is a funny man.....


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is obnoxious & over the top....having said that.


Is that the worst description you can come up with for him, seriously?  Can you think of some others, because there are quite a few.  I love how Trump has beaten down America with lies, racism and bigotry, to the point where they now are just giving him a pass... it's as you say, a disgrace.



Lion Eyes said:


> The left is desperate to label Trump with a scandal, any scandal that will take attention away from the lies and actions of the DNC & Hillary Clinton.


It's actually Trump who takes every opportunity to steal the press away from the Dems and he gets a pass on any and all methods to do this.



Lion Eyes said:


> Did you see the entire Trump interview?
> He didn't call on Russia to help him... he made the comment in jest, sarcastically, to yank chains.


I actually agree here, the Russia comments will go no where, just like allegations against HRC, but they do speak to his love affair with Putin.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is obnoxious & over the top....having said that.
> The left is desperate to label Trump with a scandal, any scandal that will take attention away from the lies and actions of the DNC & Hillary Clinton.
> Did you see the entire Trump interview?
> He didn't call on Russia to help him... he made the comment in jest, sarcastically, to yank chains.
> The intellectual dishonesty of the left is the disgrace.


Perhaps you missed it, but I am not a Democrat or a Hillary supporter in any sense.  I can see Trump for what he really is - a lying bully.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you really want to compare fact checking stats between the two conventions???


 
Since the Republican Convention is over and the Democrats are having theirs, it seemingly makes more sense to comment on the Democrats.
But if you want to comment again on what happened at the RNC have at it. Compare and contrast all you want, I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Cobert is a funny man.....


A followup question for Trump supporters -- what does Trump's dick taste like?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is that the worst description you can come up with for him, seriously?  Can you think of some others, because there are quite a few.  I love how Trump has beaten down America with lies, racism and bigotry, to the point where they now are just giving him a pass... it's as you say, a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please show examples of this beat down
You are correct...Trump steals the press 
Has he ever even met Putin? I think what Trump has said is that Russia/ Putin doesn't respect BHO or HRC....Trump is right about that.


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Since the Republican Convention is over and the Democrats are having theirs, it seemingly makes more sense to comment on the Democrats.
> But if you want to comment again on what happened at the RNC have at it. Compare and contrast all you want, I'm your huckleberry.


Setting aside the factual deficiencies topic, did you watch both conventions?  Did you prefer the messages of doom and gloom coming out of the RNC?  If you can separate your party preferences, the overall messages coming from the DNC seemed much more positive.  "America is already great, but can improve", vs. "America is going to hell and only DJT can fix it"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

espola said:


> A followup question for Trump supporters -- what does Trump's dick taste like?


My, my, my....perhaps professional counseling is warrented?


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Please show examples of this beat down
> You are correct...Trump steals the press
> Has he ever even met Putin? I think what Trump has said is that Russia/ Putin doesn't respect BHO or HRC....Trump is right about that.


You think?  It depends on when you ask him.  In the November debate, Trump said "I got to know him very well because we were both on ‘60 Minutes,’ we were stablemates, and we did very well that night."  After fact-checkers questioned that, he said they were never actually together, since the 60 Minutes segments were all created from filmed speeches and interviews.  Now that the heat is on after his boorish behavior, he is disavowing any relationship.

After saying it was "probably China" that hacked the DNC emails, he used his conjecture as a source a few minutes later "This morning somebody said it was China".

This is funny only because everyone assumes he has no chance of being elected.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> My, my, my....perhaps professional counseling is warrented?


Having trouble detecting sarcasm this morning?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Setting aside the factual deficiencies topic, did you watch both conventions?  Did you prefer the messages of doom and gloom coming out of the RNC?  If you can separate your party preferences, the overall messages coming from the DNC seemed much more positive.  "America is already great, but can improve", vs. "America is going to hell and only DJT can fix it"?


I've only seen news clips from both.
The amount of lies flowing from both podiums is a waste.
The "doom and gloom" from the right and the pandering from the left is simply dividing the country even more than the last eight years has.
If folks believe everything is great then Hillary has it wrapped up. If folks disagree they have one other choice to fix it.
Wondering...  Wasserman Shultz continue working for Hillary?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Having trouble detecting sarcasm this morning?


You might want to ask yourself the same question.
You wouldn't know sarcasm if it hit you in the mouth.


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Two articles with non-main stream viewpoints  The 1st basically a Jill Stein ad and the 2nd a critique of the Clintons from a liberal source:

https://medium.com/@ronaldwdixon/dont-be-fooled-why-bernie-sanders-supporters-should-stay-clear-of-gary-johnson-21321874ddc8#.kpfmryp9y

http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/et_tu_bernie_20160712


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Two articles with non-main stream viewpoints  The 1st basically a Jill Stein ad and the 2nd a critique of the Clintons from a liberal source:
> 
> https://medium.com/@ronaldwdixon/dont-be-fooled-why-bernie-sanders-supporters-should-stay-clear-of-gary-johnson-21321874ddc8#.kpfmryp9y
> 
> http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/et_tu_bernie_20160712


The weakness  for both Johnson and Stein is that they are stuck with their respective party's platforms.  I considered myself a Libertarian for a while, until I realized that their version of personal liberty included supporting platform planks that I found offensive and for which I had no input.  The Green Party started with a single idea based on environmental action, but has grown into a collection of unrelated mini-topics, mixing anti-nukes with homeopathy advocates. 

"Meet the new boss -- same as the old boss"


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If only it were true......
> If the Russians do have the 30,000 emails it's no big deal right?
> Hillary already told us she erased only personal stuff about Chelsea's wedding and emails to Bill or exercise class...
> She assured us that no top secret information was ever sent or received...
> No worries.


Trump is playing Hillary like a drumb on this...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 28, 2016)

The libs have officially moved to Fantasy land.... de plane, de plane!!!!


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 28, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> The libs have officially moved to Fantasy land.... de plane, de plane!!!!


Good to meet you.  Nice place here. When do we meet our host and I'm trusting you already know the way to the bar.


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

espola said:


> The Green Party started with a single idea based on environmental action, but has grown into a collection of unrelated mini-topics, mixing anti-nukes with *homeopathy advocates*.


 LOL


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you really want to compare fact checking stats between the two conventions???


Sure.  Lets start with Comeyʻs exclusive pass for Hillaryʻs unsecured home server.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is that the worst description you can come up with for him, seriously?  Can you think of some others, because there are quite a few.  I love how Trump has beaten down America with lies, racism and bigotry, to the point where they now are just giving him a pass... it's as you say, a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many find it hard to believe that a very sharp lady and former attorney didnʻt know what she was doing when she used an unsecured server to send 8 TOP SECRET e-mails.  Trump doesnʻt need Putinʻs help.  Comeyʻs speech on Hillaryʻs dereliction should be enough.  But like Comey,  Hillary supporters are willing to look past her wrongs.  Bizzaro.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Perhaps you missed it, but I am not a Democrat or a Hillary supporter in any sense.  I can see Trump for what he really is - a lying bully.


Agree.  Second only to Hilz


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hillary supporters are willing to look past her wrongs.  Bizzaro.


We're forced to, the American public has fallen under the spell of the only person more despicable than HRC.  Way to go America, YAY!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> We're forced to, the American public has fallen under the spell of the only person more despicable than HRC.  Way to go America, YAY!!


Youʻll be fine.  One set of laws for you, and one set for the Clintonʻs


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Setting aside the factual deficiencies topic, did you watch both conventions?  Did you prefer the messages of doom and gloom coming out of the RNC?  If you can separate your party preferences, the overall messages coming from the DNC seemed much more positive.  "America is already great, but can improve", vs. "America is going to hell and only DJT can fix it"?


Too easy Wez.   Positive spin was all the DNC was.


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too easy Wez.   Positive spin was all the DNC was.


Sometimes you strike me as a profoundly sad man, very negative.  Just my impression, the opposite could be true.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sometimes you strike me as a profoundly sad man, very negative.  Just my impression, the opposite could be true.


When the FBI director tells me that my tax dollars are being used to put Hillary above the law in regard to sending TOP SECRET e-mails on an unauthorized server, itʻs sad to think that my service brothers may be held to a standard that their CINC will not be.  Her actions are Dishonorable at best.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When the FBI director tells me that my tax dollars are being used to put Hillary above the law in regard to sending TOP SECRET e-mails on an unauthorized server, itʻs sad to think that my service brothers may be held to a standard that their CINC will not be.  Her actions are Dishonorable at best.


It's said the worst part about Hell is the line to get inside.


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When the FBI director tells me that my tax dollars are being used to put Hillary above the law in regard to sending TOP SECRET e-mails on an unauthorized server, itʻs sad to think that my service brothers may be held to a standard that their CINC will not be.  Her actions are Dishonorable at best.


You can't get past HRC, I ask a question about Trump and you go right back to HRC, it's a little OCD in my eyes...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> We're forced to, the American public has fallen under the spell of the only person more despicable than HRC.  Way to go America, YAY!!


Yay is right!!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

Ladda dada dee, ladda dada die.....
Some on the left will accuse Trump of having Wikileaks & the Russians on his side....and of course accusing Trump of "espionage" is convenient when the DNC corruption is playing to the nation. 

*WikiLeaks could release more material on US election, says Assange
*
Even as the dust is yet to settle on the controversy surrounding the high-profile DNC hack, which has played a prominent role in the 2016 US presidential election, WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange said his whistleblowing platform may make public "a lot more" campaign material related to the election.

Just a week after WikiLeaks released nearly 20,000 DNC emails which came close on the heels of the DNC hack by suspected Russian hackers, WikiLeaks released 25 DNC voicemails that likely come from the leaked email dump. According to a report by Motherboard, there is no evidence to indicate that the voicemail recordings are part of a new leak.

*Assange told CNN in an interview that DNC officials were taking advantage of the possibility of Russia's involvement in the hack to distract voters from the contents of the emails, which have revealed shocking internal discord and collusion.*

Speaking from the Ecuadorian embassy in London, where Assange has resided for five years now, he said: "It raises questions about the natural instincts of Clinton that when confronted with a serious domestic political scandal, she tries to blame the Russians, blame the Chinese, et cetera. Because if she does that while in government, it could lead to problems."

He, however, refrained from either confirming or denying Russia's involvement in the hack. "Perhaps one day the source or sources will step forward and that might be an interesting moment some people may have egg on their faces. But to exclude certain actors is to make it easier to find out who our sources are," Assange added.

Despite mounting evidence indicating Russia's involvement in the hack, Kremlin officials have rejected all allegations. Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov said: "I completely rule out a possibility that the Russian government or government bodies have been involved in this."

Donald Trump also weighed in, encouraging Russia to find Hillary Clinton's 30,000 missing emails. "Russia, if you're listening, I hope you're able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing," Trump said." I think you will probably be rewarded mightily by our press."

The Republican presidential nominee has been severely criticised by the Clinton campaign, who accused him of spurring a foreign rival to "commit espionage in the US".

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/wikileaks-could-release-more-material-on-us-election-says-assange/ar-BBuYBN6?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking from the Ecuadorian embassy in London, where Assange has resided for five years now


That sounds fun, this guy's life has taken a turn for the worse...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> That sounds fun, this guy's life has taken a turn for the worse...




Ignore the elephant in the room...

Any thoughts or concerns with the lack of honesty from the DNC?

By the way, have you been to the Ecuadorian embassy in London? Sssaaawwweeet!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> You can't get past HRC, I ask a question about Trump and you go right back to HRC, it's a little OCD in my eyes...


Imagine that.


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignore the elephant in the room...
> 
> Any thoughts or concerns with the lack of honesty from the DNC?


Please describe to me what Julian has exposed.



Lion Eyes said:


> By the way, have you been to the Ecuadorian embassy in London? Sssaaawwweeet!


Strippers and blow?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> It's said the worst part about Hell is the line to get inside.


Hell is a myth.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please describe to me what Julian has exposed.


See Debbie Wasserman Shultz.
You know the head of the DNC that resigned the day before the convention?
Anything? Ring any bells?
That elephant in the room....collusion. Lack of neutrality.
The emails that wondered if Bernie was Jewish or atheist and if somehow this could be used against Bernie.
I guess that was common knowledge, nothing new here, move along...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> See Debbie Wasserman Shultz.
> You know the head of the DNC that resigned the day before the convention?
> Anything? Ring any bells?
> That elephant in the room....collusion. Lack of neutrality.
> ...


I think that we need to make the 1% pay their fair share.
We have to embrace what I learned as a small boy in the northeast.
Always want what you dont have the initiative to work for yourself.
Keep on complaining until someone listens, and dont ever try to get a job in the real world.

Its about time these principles become part of the American non-work ethic.
If I am elected president, I will make everything fair, take everything from anyone who has anything, and give it to anyone who votes for me.
What?,....oh, ..I mean,... VOTE FOR  HILLARY!


----------



## espoola (Jul 28, 2016)

Has anyone told Bernie that Hillary stole his speech?
I got so much free shit coming, I cant even keep track.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 29, 2016)

espoola said:


> Has anyone told Bernie that Hillary stole his speech?
> I got so much free shit coming, I cant even keep track.


Would you settle for two tracks?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hell is a myth.


See, my secret fear was that you were going to come back at me with HRC bought the Fastpass. 

Joeseph Campbell said "hell and heaven are within us".  And so now when we think of Alinsky dedicating a book on rabble rousing to Lucifer we know just who he was talking too.  HRC has been lionized for her infatuation with Alinsky but the real problem is she didn't listen to him. Campbell also said "the demon you can swallow gives you its power". Maybe that's a way of looking at this election.  Our candidates cannot swallow the demons we have either placed before them or that they have carelessly summoned. They have ended up, in different ways, possessed by them.  Or maybe not. Ambiguity is everything in that sort of business.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

Remember a few years back, the word was gravitas?
I sure would like to see the Democrats talking points...their folks get the marching papers and by god they march lock stepped parroting the line.
Wonder if HRC emailed them to someone...nah. She wouldn't....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> See, my secret fear was that you were going to come back at me with HRC bought the Fastpass.
> 
> Joeseph Campbell said "hell and heaven are within us".  And so now when we think of Alinsky dedicating a book on rabble rousing to Lucifer we know just who he was talking too.  HRC has been lionized for her infatuation with Alinsky but the real problem is she didn't listen to him. Campbell also said "the demon you can swallow gives you its power". Maybe that's a way of looking at this election.  Our candidates cannot swallow the demons we have either placed before them or that they have carelessly summoned. They have ended up, in different ways, possessed by them.  Or maybe not. Ambiguity is everything in that sort of business.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

Hmmm.....
*
Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*

The headline on the website Pravda trumpeted President Vladimir V. Putin’s latest coup, its nationalistic fervor recalling an era when its precursor served as the official mouthpiece of the Kremlin: “Russian Nuclear Energy Conquers the World.”

The article, in January 2013, detailed how the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom, had taken over a Canadian company with uranium-mining stakes stretching from Central Asia to the American West. The deal made Rosatom one of the world’s largest uranium producers and brought Mr. Putin closer to his goal of controlling much of the global uranium supply chain.

But the untold story behind that story is one that involves not just the Russian president, but also a former American president and a woman who would like to be the next one.

At the heart of the tale are several men, leaders of the Canadian mining industry, who have been major donors to the charitable endeavors of former President Bill Clinton and his family. Members of that group built, financed and eventually sold off to the Russians a company that would become known as Uranium One.

Beyond mines in Kazakhstan that are among the most lucrative in the world, the sale gave the Russians control of one-fifth of all uranium production capacity in the United States. Since uranium is considered a strategic asset, with implications for national security, the deal had to be approved by a committee composed of representatives from a number of United States government agencies. Among the agencies that eventually signed off was the State Department, then headed by Mr. Clinton’s wife, Hillary Rodham Clinton.

As the Russians gradually assumed control of Uranium One in three separate transactions from 2009 to 2013, Canadian records show, a flow of cash made its way to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One’s chairman used his family foundation to make four donations totaling $2.35 million. Those contributions were not publicly disclosed by the Clintons, despite an agreement Mrs. Clinton had struck with the Obama White House to publicly identify all donors. Other people with ties to the company made donations as well.

And shortly after the Russians announced their intention to acquire a majority stake in Uranium One, Mr. Clinton received $500,000 for a Moscow speech from a Russian investment bank with links to the Kremlin that was promoting Uranium One stock.

read more:
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/us/cash-flowed-to-clinton-foundation-as-russians-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html?_r=0


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignore the elephant in the room...
> 
> Any thoughts or concerns with the lack of honesty from the DNC?
> 
> By the way, have you been to the Ecuadorian embassy in London? Sssaaawwweeet!


I notice you didn't bother to actually point out an instance of dishonest (and please don't read this as an opertunity to cut and paste some rightwing hit piece that no one ever reads)... and instead went for the old crop duster attack on this one.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm.....
> *
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal*
> 
> ...


Wish you would just post a link and possibly a few paragraphs.  When I'm reading on my cell these long opinion posts are murder on my index fingers since I have to scroll and scroll through them every time I want to read a new post.


----------



## Wez (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Wish you would just post a link and possibly a few paragraphs.  When I'm reading on my cell these long opinion posts are murder on my index fingers since I have to scroll and scroll through them every time I want to read a new post.


Yea, it's worse when viewing on your phone or is that what you meant?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Ahh... the good old Fox News bubble.  Sexual predator or not... this woulda been handled smarter if old rodger was still in charge. 



> *FOX News Cuts Away During Father of Slain Muslim Veteran’s Speech at Democratic Convention*
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/biz/news/khizr-khan-speech-democratic-national-convention-fox-news-cuts-away-1201826532/
> 
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, it's worse when viewing on your phone or is that what you meant?


Yes exactly... when I'm reading on my iphone it's a nightmare to read 6000 word essays cut and pasted in full.  With my computer it's easy to scroll down, but the long posts slow things down when participating via my cell phone...

Maybe I could change the settings so new posts were at the top of the page and then I don't have to scroll down.


----------



## Wez (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Ahh... the good old Fox News bubble.  Sexual predator or not... this woulda been handled smarter if old rodger was still in charge.


Fox loves the reaction they get from people who hate Muslims.  They should of ran the piece and let a bunch of hate flow...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is obnoxious & over the top....having said that.
> The left is desperate to label Trump with a scandal, any scandal that will take attention away from the lies and actions of the DNC & Hillary Clinton.
> Did you see the entire Trump interview?
> He didn't call on Russia to help him... he made the comment in jest, sarcastically, to yank chains.
> The intellectual dishonesty of the left is the disgrace.



What do you think of Bloomberg's idea that if Trump were to release his tax returns then we could be sure.  I mean Trump didn't think up getting rid of NATO on his own.  Foreign policy's not his thing.  So where did the idea come from? 

There is just something troubling going on with Trump and his relationship with Putin.

*Trump and the Oligarch*
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/07/donald-trump-2016-russian-ties-214116


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> See, my secret fear was that you were going to come back at me with HRC bought the Fastpass.
> 
> Joeseph Campbell said "hell and heaven are within us".  And so now when we think of Alinsky dedicating a book on rabble rousing to Lucifer we know just who he was talking too.  HRC has been lionized for her infatuation with Alinsky but the real problem is she didn't listen to him. Campbell also said "the demon you can swallow gives you its power". Maybe that's a way of looking at this election.  Our candidates cannot swallow the demons we have either placed before them or that they have carelessly summoned. They have ended up, in different ways, possessed by them.  Or maybe not. Ambiguity is everything in that sort of business.


Clarity is the new ambiguity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Wish you would just post a link and possibly a few paragraphs.  When I'm reading on my cell these long opinion posts are murder on my index fingers since I have to scroll and scroll through them every time I want to read a new post.


There's an App for that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Ahh... the good old Fox News bubble.  Sexual predator or not... this woulda been handled smarter if old rodger was still in charge.


Have the Clinton's sacrificed anything?  Most politicians, including Hillary, are chicken hawks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fox loves the reaction they get from people who hate Muslims.  They should of ran the piece and let a bunch of hate flow...


Why?  Soldiers regardless of religion take a solemn oath.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> What do you think of Bloomberg's idea that if Trump were to release his tax returns then we could be sure.  I mean Trump didn't think up getting rid of NATO on his own.  Foreign policy's not his thing.  So where did the idea come from?
> 
> There is just something troubling going on with Trump and his relationship with Putin.
> 
> ...


"if Trump were to release his tax returns then we could be sure" of what?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I notice you didn't bother to actually point out an instance of dishonest (and please don't read this as an opertunity to cut and paste some rightwing hit piece that no one ever reads)... and instead went for the old crop duster attack on this one.


I've never used a crop duster....
Keep reading Einstein

"See Debbie Wasserman Shultz.
You know the head of the DNC that resigned the day before the convention?
Anything? Ring any bells?
That elephant in the room....collusion. Lack of neutrality.
The emails that wondered if Bernie was Jewish or atheist and if somehow this could be used against Bernie.
I guess that was common knowledge, nothing new here, move along..."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> What do you think of Bloomberg's idea that if Trump were to release his tax returns then we could be sure.  I mean Trump didn't think up getting rid of NATO on his own.  Foreign policy's not his thing.  So where did the idea come from?
> 
> There is just something troubling going on with Trump and his relationship with Putin.
> 
> ...


You have no proof of your fears...It's not like thirty years of Hillary's lies...right?
Did you happen to see this from The New York Times?
There is definitely something going on....with the Russians and the Clintons
Might explain why Putin was allowed to invade Crimea?
I'll post the link, I'm sure you know how to bring it up.... Enjoy!
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/u...ssed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html?_r=0


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fox loves the reaction they get from people who hate Muslims.  They should of ran the piece and let a bunch of hate flow...


Crop dusting again...I'm your huckleberry.
Like Democrats love the reaction they get from people who hate cops.
They let a bunch of folks into their convention that showed hate towards police officers during a moment of silence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have no proof of your fears...It's not like thirty years of Hillary's lies...right?


Have the Clinton's released their tax returns?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Wish you would just post a link and possibly a few paragraphs.  When I'm reading on my cell these long opinion posts are murder on my index fingers since I have to scroll and scroll through them every time I want to read a new post.


Hey speed reader...the link is posted at the bottom. It says read more: then the link is posted.
Perhaps you should put your phone down while your driving home.
There's nothing here that is that important....


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Have the Clinton's released their tax returns?


Yes.

And the plural of Clinton is Clintons.  Unless you are speaking of something belonging to one of the Clintons, in which case Clinton's would be appropriate, such as "here are Clinton's tax returns", or even better (risking the likely confusion in order to be thorough), if speaking of a possession of both of the Clintons, then Clintons' would correct, such as "here is the Clintons' 2014 tax return" -- https://www.hillaryclinton.com/p/files/returns/WJC_HRC_2014_Form_1040.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Yes.
> 
> And the plural of Clinton is Clintons.  Unless you are speaking of something belonging to one of the Clintons, in which case Clinton's would be appropriate, such as "here are Clinton's tax returns", or even better (risking the likely confusion in order to be thorough), if speaking of a possession of both of the Clintons, then Clintons' would correct, such as "here is the Clintons' 2014 tax return" -- https://www.hillaryclinton.com/p/files/returns/WJC_HRC_2014_Form_1040.pdf


There you have it folks.  My editor hard at work.  All for free.  You lose India.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Yes.
> 
> And the plural of Clinton is Clintons.  Unless you are speaking of something belonging to one of the Clintons, in which case Clinton's would be appropriate, such as "here are Clinton's tax returns", or even better (risking the likely confusion in order to be thorough), if speaking of a possession of both of the Clintons, then Clintons' would correct, such as "here is the Clintons' 2014 tax return" -- https://www.hillaryclinton.com/p/files/returns/WJC_HRC_2014_Form_1040.pdf


Ha ha ha 

Part V of Profit or Loss from Business Schedule C

Computer Services                           $3,284.00


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ha ha ha
> 
> Part V of Profit or Loss from Business Schedule C
> 
> Computer Services                           $3,284.00


That's for 2014.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

Page 1 Profit or Loss from Business Schedule C,  William J. Clinton a consultant?!!!!  Oh that's right.  He and former Secretary of Treasury, Bob Ruben consulted each other  to bail out Citibank in the Tequila Crisis 1 year before Bob Ruben went on, via the revolving door, to become a Citibank VP where he made a cool $20 mil in his first year at Citi.  Thanks $lick Willy!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

espola said:


> That's for 2014.


Doesn't matter.  It was good for a laugh.  Comey's speech was much more important to Hillary supporters...........or not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

You gotta love the clear as mud expenses in part 2 of $lick Willy's expenses.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've never used a crop duster....
> Keep reading Einstein
> 
> "See Debbie Wasserman Shultz.
> ...


Umm... what's any of this got to do with Hillary?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Crop dusting again...I'm your huckleberry.
> Like Democrats love the reaction they get from people who hate cops.
> They let a bunch of folks into their convention that showed hate towards police officers during a moment of silence.


Starting a conversation about how you don't crop dust followed by a couple sentence making broad and generalized attacks on unnamed groups of "democrats"... sure makes it seem like you're cropdusting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Umm... what's any of this got to do with Hillary?


Hillary is a Democrat.
Bernie believed he was getting hosed by the establishment.
Hillary is the Democrat Party, Debbie Wasserman Shultz is her wet nurse.
The released emails proved Bernie was getting hosed by the DNC.
Wasserman Shultz resigned the day before the convention, because she was complicit and untruthful.
She certainly was not impartial or neutral.  
Umm capiche umm?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have no proof of your fears...It's not like thirty years of Hillary's lies...right?
> Did you happen to see this from The New York Times?
> There is definitely something going on....with the Russians and the Clintons
> Might explain why Putin was allowed to invade Crimea?
> ...


Well t's not just that Politico uncovered huge payments to Trump from a Russian Oligarch (http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/07/donald-trump-2016-russian-ties-214116).  Its more that Trump has called for the end of NATO (http://www.theatlantic.com/news/archive/2016/07/trump-nato/492341/), asked Putin to help him get elected (http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/28/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0) mixed in with how he refers to Putin as a friend and someone he admires (http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/18/politics/donald-trump-praises-defends-vladimir-putin/) that makes me think he can't be trusted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

espola said:


> That's for 2014.


I know.  But if she spent as much on security system fees, $16.00(Profit or Loss from Business Schedule C Part v Expenses) during the e-mail fiasco as she did in 2014 then Donald's call for hacking is probably useless.  Is it any wonder that Asange and Snowden have managed to access e-mails/documents?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Starting a conversation about how you don't crop dust followed by a couple sentence making broad and generalized attacks on unnamed groups of "democrats"... sure makes it seem like you're cropdusting.


I did that for Wezzer's benefit...as an example. That's why I said I was his huckleberry.
Then I transposed what he said about republican's and used democrats instead. Tricky huh?
One must read carefully to understand what had happened.  
You seem more daft today than "normal".
Are you okay?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Well t's not just that Politico uncovered huge payments to Trump from a Russian Oligarch (http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/07/donald-trump-2016-russian-ties-214116).  Its more that Trump has called for the end of NATO (http://www.theatlantic.com/news/archive/2016/07/trump-nato/492341/), asked Putin to help him get elected (http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/28/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0) mixed in with how he refers to Putin as a friend and someone he admires (http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/18/politics/donald-trump-praises-defends-vladimir-putin/) that makes me think he can't be trusted.



Well there you go.
What the Clintons are doing is just fine with you?
Selling their services, expertise and the office they hold... Perfect!

PS Trump didn't call for the end of NATO.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Well t's not just that Politico uncovered huge payments to Trump from a Russian Oligarch (http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/07/donald-trump-2016-russian-ties-214116).  Its more that Trump has called for the end of NATO (http://www.theatlantic.com/news/archive/2016/07/trump-nato/492341/), asked Putin to help him get elected (http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/28/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0) mixed in with how he refers to Putin as a friend and someone he admires (http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/18/politics/donald-trump-praises-defends-vladimir-putin/) that makes me think he can't be trusted.


"Donald Trump, the GOP  presidential nominee, appeared to make U.S. military support for NATO member states conditional on whether those states have met their financial obligations to the bloc, which has served as the cornerstone of global security after World War II."http://www.theatlantic.com/news/archive/2016/07/trump-nato/492341/

So you are against other NATO countries paying their fair share as a NATO country?  Interesting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well there you go.
> What the Clintons are doing is just fine with you?


The Clintons (thanks E) are selling services that are paid for by the tax payer.  In other words, "they didn't build that"


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I know.  But if she spent as much on security system fees, $16.00(Profit or Loss from Business Schedule C Part v Expenses) during the e-mail fiasco as she did in 2014 then Donald's call for hacking is probably useless.  Is it any wonder that Asange and Snowden have managed to access e-mails/documents?


Any internet-connected system that depends only on an alphanumeric password for protection is inherently insecure against an antagonist with sufficient resources.

Neither Assange nor Snowden are especially-gifted hackers.  Assange provides a vehicle for others to expose things they have found.  Snowden got access to all his material through legal channels, and then absconded with it.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary is a Democrat.
> Bernie believed he was getting hosed by the establishment.
> Hillary is the Democrat Party, Debbie Wasserman Shultz is her wet nurse.
> The released emails proved Bernie was getting hosed by the DNC.
> ...


Time to put your big boy pants on Lion... political parties try and influence elections.  



> *RNC member accuses party leaders of undermining Trump*
> The member says never-Trump Republicans have friends in high places, opening the door to unseating the presumptive nominee at the convention.
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/rnc-member-accuses-party-leaders-of-undermining-trump-224672#ixzz4FqzGzwYX
> Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


Kinda funny how you never seemed to have a problem with it when it was on the Republican side.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well there you go.
> What the Clintons are doing is just fine with you?
> Selling their services, expertise and the office they hold... Perfect!
> 
> PS Trump didn't call for the end of NATO.


I thought America did very well under Clinton's leadership.  And I expect the same out of Hillary.

If you don't understand that Trump was effectively calling for the end of NATO by wanting to stop funding it- then you have some serious blinders on.  But don't take my word for it, look up how the Pentagon and our European Allies have reacted to his comments.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Any internet-connected system that depends only on an alphanumeric password for protection is inherently insecure against an antagonist with sufficient resources.
> 
> Neither Assange nor Snowden are especially-gifted hackers.  Assange provides a vehicle for others to expose things they have found.  Snowden got access to all his material through legal channels, and then absconded with it.


You don't need to be a gifted hacker if you're up against a $16.00 security system.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> I thought America did very well under Clinton's leadership.


Shocking.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Time to put your big boy pants on Lion... political parties try and influence elections.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda funny how you never seemed to have a problem with it when it was on the Republican side.


Time to take your dunce cap off TD...
Political parties are suppose to be impartial during the Primary elections when it comes to who their constituents choose . Once the candidate is picked, they then try to influence the election. Wasserman Shultz as the head of the DNC didn't do that. She was not impartial, she conspired against Bernie Sanders for HRC. She got caught. News for you, the head of the RNC didn't send out emails (that have been produced) trying to influence who won the Republican primaries.
Once Wasserman Shultz was exposed for the less than honest leader she claimed to be...even Hillary had to sacrifice her buddy.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Time to take your dunce cap off TD...
> Political parties are suppose to be impartial during the Primary elections when it comes to who their constituents choose . Once the candidate is picked, they then try to influence the election. Wasserman Shultz as the head of the DNC didn't do that. She was not impartial, she conspired against Bernie Sanders for HRC. News for you, the head of the RNC didn't send out emails trying to influence who won the Republican primaries.
> Once Wasserman Shultz was exposed for the less than honest leader she claimed to be...even Hillary had to sacrifice her buddy.


Yeah they were suppose to be... and yet neither the DNC or RNC was.  Didn't cause you to change your vote, stop with the fake outrage that it's not going to cause me to change my vote.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

tenacious said:


> If you don't understand that Trump was effectively calling for the end of NATO by wanting to stop funding it- then you have some serious blinders on.  But don't take my word for it, look up how the Pentagon and our European Allies have reacted to his comments.


If you don't understand that Trump was effectively calling for other NATO countries to pay their fair $hare-then you have some serious blinders on.  But don't take my word for it you clown, think about how many salaries and pensions at the Pentagon and European leadership are dependent on U.S. taxpayers for their futures!!  Come on BOZO, think!


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you don't understand that Trump was effectively calling for other NATO countries to pay their fair $hare-then you have some serious blinders on.  But don't take my word for it you clown, think about how many salaries and pensions at the Pentagon and European leadership are dependent on U.S. taxpayers for their futures!!  Come on BOZO, think!


What would their fair share be?  The biggest beneficiary of the existence of NATO is the USA.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

espola said:


> What would their fair share be?  The biggest beneficiary of the existence of NATO is the USA.


oh?  How so?


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> oh?  How so?


Are you really that ignorant?

Do you think our participation in NATO is a bad thing just because Trump said so?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Are you really that ignorant?
> 
> Do you think our participation in NATO is a bad thing just because Trump said so?


No.  Answer the question.  How are we the biggest beneficiary?


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  Answer the question.  How are we the biggest beneficiary?


.... and the horse you rode in on.  (as my former manager, and godfather to my oldest, used to say)


----------



## espoola (Jul 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  Answer the question.  How are we the biggest beneficiary?


Please continue!


----------



## Wez (Jul 30, 2016)

Who is espoola?


----------



## espoola (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Who is espoola?


espola was already taken.
Im a huge fan.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Yeah they were suppose to be... and yet neither the DNC or RNC was.  Didn't cause you to change your vote, stop with the fake outrage that it's not going to cause me to change my vote.


Just goes to show that the system is rigged for Hillary....
Bernie Sanders won Michigan, beat Hillary fair and square.
Yet Hillary received more delegates from Michigan than Bernie. Remember Bernie won the primary in Michigan.

You keep trying to justify what Hillary and the Democrats are doing by pointing at the Republicans.
The Republicans had people out in the open trying to stop Trump. They were up front about what they wanted.
The Democrats conspired, colluded if you will, to favor Hillary. They lied about the conspiracy.
What a surprise....Fake outrage? Pffff...
30 plus years of Clinton lies & collusions and folks keep trying to justify it.... outrageous indeed.


----------



## Wez (Jul 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You keep trying to justify what Hillary and the Democrats are doing by pointing at the Republicans.


HRC sucks, happy?  Now, please tell us, without any mention of HRC, why you feel Trump should not be our POTUS.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> .... and the horse you rode in on.  (as my former manager, and godfather to my oldest, used to say)


If you're going to say that the U.S. Benefits the most from NATO, don't ride in on an Ass to make that clueless announcement without anything to back up your statement.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> HRC sucks, happy?  Now, please tell us, without any mention of HRC, why you feel Trump should not be our POTUS.


Happy? Generally speaking I'm very happy, thanks for asking.
Your right HRC sucks. She represents the problem with politics & political correctness.
Why shouldn't Trump be our President? If there was a better choice he wouldn't be in the game.
If folks were happy with where our country is at, Trump wouldn't stand a chance, Trump wouldn't be the nominee.
Congress changed hands a couple years back because folks were fed up with DC & the direction of the country.
Nothing has changed, just more political BS from the powers that be.
Trump is the result, many folks have come to realize that like it or not Trump represents that change.
If Hillary is elected, nothing changes.
Trump represents and screams change.


----------



## Wez (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez asks:


Wez said:


> Please tell us, without any mention of HRC, why you feel Trump should not be our POTUS.



Lion answers:


Lion Eyes said:


> Your right HRC sucks. She represents the problem with politics & political correctness.
> Why shouldn't Trump be our President? If there was a better choice he wouldn't be in the game.
> If folks were happy with where our country is at, Trump wouldn't stand a chance, Trump wouldn't be the nominee.
> Congress changed hands a couple years back because folks were fed up with DC & the direction of the country.
> ...


So you can't answer the question because you do feel Trump should be our President and you can't find anything wrong with him?

Don't bother responding with more HRC talk, your feelings on her couldn't be more clear.  Want I'd like to see is some actual discussion on your feelings regarding Trump running our Country.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you're going to say that the U.S. Benefits the most from NATO, don't ride in on an Ass to make that clueless announcement without anything to back up your statement.


I am not unpleased when you admit your ignorance.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wez asks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a bother responding to you Wez, hell it's a pleasure.
What you'd like to see is your problem.

Better Trump than Hillary...sad but true.
That's the best I can say about Trump.
There are many things I don't like about Trump.
Believe me, I wish we had a better choice.  We don't.
You've decided to vote for the status quo and a known commodity. Good for you.
One thing for sure, Hillary needs the position to continue enriching herself...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> I am not unpleased when you admit your ignorance.





espola said:


> What would their fair share be?  *The biggest beneficiary of the existence of NATO is the USA.*


You're Riding on an Ass with the shield of ambiguity in hand.  Hee haaaaaw


----------



## Wez (Jul 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's not a bother responding to you Wez, hell it's a pleasure.
> What you'd like to see is your problem.
> 
> Better Trump than Hillary...sad but true.
> ...


Fair enough.  Remove the candidates themselves, I found the overall theme at the DNC much more positive, compassionate and constructive.  It's as much a vote for the platform as the candidate.


----------



## Wez (Jul 30, 2016)

http://www.vox.com/2016/7/28/12319178/obama-trump-reddit-ama

_"In separate Reddit “Ask Me Anything” sessions, Trump (on Wednesday) and Obama (in 2012) were asked about reducing the power of money in politics, but each gave vastly different answers..."_


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's not a bother responding to you Wez, hell it's a pleasure.
> What you'd like to see is your problem.
> 
> Better Trump than Hillary...sad but true.
> ...


Some people are voting for Hillary because she is a woman, and they are women.  Some people are voting or Hillary because she is a Democrat, and they are Democrats.

So far Trump has shown himself to be a liar, a braggart, a bigot, a criminal and an idiot.  What's your reason for voting for him?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2016)

Good to see at least some Republican's are still willing to put the interests of the nation above blind loyalty to a political party that seems to have gone adrift.  The sooner more of you speak out, the sooner the party will before forced to provide better alternatives then characters like Trump and Cruz.




> *Republican national-security leaders trash Donald Trump in joint letter*
> http://www.businessinsider.com/republican-national-security-trump-letter-2016-3
> 
> In a joint statement on Wednesday, dozens of Republican national-security leaders called Donald Trump's experience and policies into question.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just goes to show that the system is rigged for Hillary....
> Bernie Sanders won Michigan, beat Hillary fair and square.
> Yet Hillary received more delegates from Michigan than Bernie. Remember Bernie won the primary in Michigan.
> 
> ...


Actually what is says to me (given that both parties tried to influence the outcomes of their primaries) is that the DNC is more competent then the RNC... otherwise you wouldn't be in here like a damn fool, defending some guy I know you loathe, as competent to lead the nation Lion.

Or to put it another way, just because the RNC proved incompetent in losing to Trump doesn't mean they were somehow less guilty of trying to influence the election. They simply proved incompetent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.vox.com/2016/7/28/12
> 
> 
> Wez said:
> ...


_Trump says:

Keeping Crooked Hillary Clinton out of the White House!
_
Comey said it much better then Donald though.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fair enough.  Remove the candidates themselves, I found the overall theme at the DNC much more positive, compassionate and constructive.  It's as much a vote for the platform as the candidate.


Fair enough comrade.
The Democrat platform is a socialist platform.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Actually what is says to me (given that both parties tried to influence the outcomes of their primaries) is that the DNC is more competent then the RNC... otherwise you wouldn't be in here like a damn fool, defending some guy I know you loathe, as competent to lead the nation Lion.
> 
> Or to put it another way, just because the RNC proved incompetent in losing to Trump doesn't mean they were somehow less guilty of trying to influence the election. They simply proved incompetent.


More competent? Geezzzuuus....
Wasserman Shultz, Clinton & Obama decided what was best for you...
You sure know what competent means? 
Bernie carried Michigan yet Hillary received more delegates... now that is competent.
Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa.......From the cradle to the grave just take care me, please.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fair enough comrade.
> The Democrat platform is a socialist platform.


Which pages do you find to be "socialist"?

https://www.demconvention.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Democratic-Party-Platform-7.21.16-no-lines.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Some people are voting for Hillary because she is a woman, and they are women.  Some people are voting or Hillary because she is a Democrat, and they are Democrats.
> 
> So far Trump has shown himself to be a liar, a braggart, a bigot, a criminal and an idiot.  What's your reason for voting for him?


So far Hillary has shown herself to be a liar, a hypocrite, and a derelict.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Which pages do you find to be "socialist"?
> 
> https://www.demconvention.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Democratic-Party-Platform-7.21.16-no-lines.pdf


Hilarious!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Which pages do you find to be "socialist"?
> 
> https://www.demconvention.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Democratic-Party-Platform-7.21.16-no-lines.pdf


Page 3, the last two paragraphs and first 2 paragraphs of page 4


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Which pages do you find to be "socialist"?
> 
> https://www.demconvention.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Democratic-Party-Platform-7.21.16-no-lines.pdf


2nd to the last paragraph of page 5 shows that democrats have not learned from the housing crisis.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Page 3, the last two paragraphs and first 2 paragraphs of page 4


Minimum wage is socialist?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 2nd to the last paragraph of page 5 shows that democrats have not learned from the housing crisis.


non sequitur


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Minimum wage is socialist?


Yes.  Not allowing people or employers to negotiate lower wages is socialist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> non sequitur


Sounds reasonable for your level of understanding in finance.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds reasonable for your level of understanding in finance.


Affordable housing had nothing to do with the mortgage crisis.

I can tell when you are feeling desperate - you start lying about me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Affordable housing had nothing to do with the mortgage crisis.
> 
> I can tell when you are feeling desperate - you start lying about me.


What lie did I tell about you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Which pages do you find to be "socialist"?
> 
> https://www.demconvention.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Democratic-Party-Platform-7.21.16-no-lines.pdf


Compare the Democratic Platform to the only platform that really matters... The US Constitution.
http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/charters/constitution_transcript.html

Our Constitution is very specific as to the role of our government.
The Democrat platform and things like minimum wage, profit sharing, child care free education while all admirable issues, are issues for state and local government along with private business, churches, charities & foundations. Foundations like the Clinton Foundation....muahahahaaa


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Compare the Democratic Platform to the only platform that really matters... The US Constitution.
> http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/charters/constitution_transcript.html
> 
> Our Constitution is very specific as to the role of our government.
> The Democrat platform and things like minimum wage, profit sharing, child care free education while all admirable issues, are issues for state and local government along with private business, churches, charities & foundations. Foundations like the Clinton Foundation....muahahahaaa


But nothing socialist?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Affordable housing had nothing to do with the mortgage crisis.
> 
> I can tell when you are feeling desperate - you start lying about me.


Guess again Magoo...

*It is government's fault for offering a housing finance program without making an effort to maintain underwriting standards.*



_Reuters_

On December 9, _The Atlantic_ published online an interview with Congressman Barney Frank. In it, he called me a "real extremist." This name-calling was not only false but also inappropriate to the seriousness of the issue -- which is whether government housing policy, and not the banks or the private sector, caused the 2008 financial crisis. I decided to respond to both Congressman Frank's statements and the questions he was asked about government housing policy and the financial crisis.

*We're hearing Republicans in the presidential primary blame the housing crisis on the Clinton-era push to lend more to poor people. In your view, what caused the mortgage crisis and subsequently the financial crash?*

Congressman Frank, of course, blamed the financial crisis on the failure adequately to regulate the banks. In this, he is following the traditional Washington practice of blaming others for his own mistakes. For most of his career, Barney Frank was the principal advocate in Congress for using the government's authority to force lower underwriting standards in the business of housing finance. Although he claims to have tried to reverse course as early as 2003, that was the year he made the oft-quoted remark, "I want to roll the dice a little bit more in this situation toward subsidized housing." Rather than reversing course, he was pressing on when others were beginning to have doubts.
underwriting standards.

His most successful effort was to impose what were called "affordable housing" requirements on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac in 1992. Before that time, these two government sponsored enterprises (GSEs) had been required to buy only mortgages that institutional investors would buy--in other words, prime mortgages--but Frank and others thought these standards made it too difficult for low income borrowers to buy homes. The affordable housing law required Fannie and Freddie to meet government quotas when they bought loans from banks and other mortgage originators.

At first, this quota was 30%; that is, of all the loans they bought, 30% had to be made to people at or below the median income in their communities. HUD, however, was given authority to administer these quotas, and between 1992 and 2007, the quotas were raised from 30% to 50% under Clinton in 2000 and to 55% under Bush in 2007. Despite Frank's effort to make this seem like a partisan issue, it isn't. The Bush administration was just as guilty of this error as the Clinton administration. And Frank is right to say that he eventually saw his error and corrected it when he got the power to do so in 2007, but by then it was too late.
It is certainly possible to find prime mortgages among borrowers below the median income, but when half or more of the mortgages the GSEs bought had to be made to people below that income level, it was inevitable that underwriting standards had to decline. And they did. By 2000, Fannie was offering no-downpayment loans. By 2002, Fannie and Freddie had bought well over $1 trillion of subprime and other low quality loans. Fannie and Freddie were by far the largest part of this effort, but the FHA, Federal Home Loan Banks, Veterans Administration and other agencies--all under congressional and HUD pressure--followed suit. This continued through the 1990s and 2000s until the housing bubble--created by all this government-backed spending--collapsed in 2007. As a result, in 2008, before the mortgage meltdown that triggered the crisis, there were 27 million subprime and other low quality mortgages in the US financial system. That was half of all mortgages. Of these, over 70% (19.2 million) were on the books of government agencies like Fannie and Freddie, so there is no doubt that the government created the demand for these weak loans; less than 30% (7.8 million) were held or distributed by the banks, which profited from the opportunity created by the government. When these mortgages failed in unprecedented numbers in 2008, driving down housing prices throughout the U.S., they weakened all financial institutions and caused the financial crisis.

Congressman Frank makes assertions about who was responsible, but he, like all those who hold his position, have no data. He says that the banks were responsible, but cannot challenge the numbers I have outlined above. These numbers show, beyond question, that it was government housing policy that caused the financial crisis. Even he has admitted it. In an interview on Larry Kudlow's show in August 2010, he said "I hope by next year we'll have abolished Fannie and Freddie ... it was a great mistake to push lower-income people into housing they couldn't afford and couldn't really handle once they had it."

read more:
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/12/hey-barney-frank-the-government-did-cause-the-housing-crisis/249903/

Here's a reminder of what the Democrats thought about the whole thing:


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> *It is government's fault for offering a housing finance program without making an effort to maintain underwriting standards.*


Oh, I see - the fault wasn't with the criminal behavior on Wall Street, it was caused by not catching the criminals quickly enough.


----------



## espoola (Jul 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fair enough comrade.
> The Democrat platform is a socialist platform.


Whats so bad about socialism?
Bernie Sanders is a socialist, and he's just a little old man.


----------



## espoola (Jul 30, 2016)

espola said:


> But nothing socialist?


Why do you hate socialism?
I thought you were one of us.


----------



## espoola (Jul 30, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Would you settle for two tracks?


As long as I have two sets of wheels.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 31, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Left a call at Badger headquarters asking where I could get a Trump-Putin bumper sticker.  Waiting for the callback.


What a country! Where the Badger fails, the free market prevails.  For just 7.15 you can buy your kids a little piece of history.

https://www.trumpputin2016.com/


----------



## Wez (Jul 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fair enough comrade.
> The Democrat platform is a socialist platform.


That's weird, I'm onboard with the DNC and I'm very far from being a Socialist.  No other Dems that I've spoken to are for Socialism.  You may want to revisit your source on this sound bite, it doesn't appear to be true at all.


----------



## Wez (Jul 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds reasonable for your level of understanding in finance.


I've seen this criticism from you before, you tend to claim someone doesn't "get finance", when they disagree with you.  It speaks more about you then your target.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> I've seen this criticism from you before, you tend to claim someone doesn't "get finance", when they disagree with you.  It speaks more about you then your target.


If you had read much of his excrement in the deleted site, you would see his criticism of others' knowledge of finance to be ironically humorous.


----------



## Wez (Jul 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Not allowing people or employers to negotiate lower wages is socialist.


A mix of Socialist like policies is necessary to curb the abuses found in a pure Capitalism system.  Totally free markets have never been good for society, they allow human greed to take over.


----------



## Wez (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> If you had read much of his excrement in the deleted site, you would see his criticism of others' knowledge of finance to be ironically humorous.


Yes, the Libertarian free market types love to idealize themselves as having it all figured out, despite the world being devoid of any Country that practices their nonsense view of finance.  All you have to do is ask them to point out a Country that is the shining symbol of their ideal economy, and their argument fades quickly.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, the Libertarian free market types love to idealize themselves as having it all figured out, despite the world being devoid of any Country that practices their nonsense view of finance.  All you have to do is ask them to point out a Country that is the shining symbol of their ideal economy, and their argument fades quickly.


It's more fundamental than that -- Izzy can't even compute interest rates.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Oh, I see - the fault wasn't with the criminal behavior on Wall Street, it was caused by not catching the criminals quickly enough.


Right.  It's called the Comey Theorem.  It is best applied during POTUS election years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's weird, I'm onboard with the DNC and I'm very far from being a Socialist.  No other Dems that I've spoken to are for Socialism.  You may want to revisit your source on this sound bite, it doesn't appear to be true at all.


Spoken like a true socialist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> I've seen this criticism from you before, you tend to claim someone doesn't "get finance", when they disagree with you.  It speaks more about you then your target.


Your alignment with such cluelessness is a little confusing given that you supposedly work in finance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> If you had read much of his excrement in the deleted site, you would see his criticism of others' knowledge of finance to be ironically humorous.


You just stick to calculating APR's for overnight loans.  LOL!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> A mix of Socialist like policies is necessary to curb the abuses found in a pure Capitalism system.  Totally free markets have never been good for society, they allow human greed to take over.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You just stick to calculating APR's for overnight loans.  LOL!


q.e.d.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, the Libertarian free market types love to idealize themselves as having it all figured out, despite the world being devoid of any Country that practices their nonsense view of finance.  All you have to do is ask them to point out a Country that is the shining symbol of their ideal economy, and their argument fades quickly.


All I have to do is ask you if you agree with government bailouts as I have done in the past.  I believe you are against bailouts as are libertarians.  Having said that, I am glad to point north to Canada for a comparative example of an economy that is more ideal then the U.S. in it that they don't do bailouts.  They have other challenges in their economy (recessions) but they've never had a government caused financial crisis like the U.S.  The only thing fading is your understanding of what you've stood for in previous post regarding your libertarian like view on the "nonsense view" that is political bailouts of the 1%.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


L.O.L.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, the Libertarian free market types love to idealize themselves as having it all figured out, despite the world being devoid of any Country that practices their nonsense view of finance.  All you have to do is ask them to point out a Country that is the shining symbol of their ideal economy, and their argument fades quickly.


*The Wages of Communism -- The Chinese Catastrophe Under Mao*

Apparently new Communist Party archives are becoming available to scholars in China, and the true story of the Great Leap Forward appears to be even worse than we imagined.

_A catastrophe of gargantuan proportions ensued. Extrapolating from published population statistics, historians have speculated that tens of millions of people died of starvation. But the true dimensions of what happened are only now coming to light thanks to the meticulous reports the party itself compiled during the famine. My study, Mao’s Great Famine: The History of China’s Most Devastating Catastrophe (2010), relies on hundreds of hitherto unseen party archives, including: secret reports from the Public Security Bureau; detailed minutes of top party meetings; unexpunged versions of leadership speeches; surveys of working conditions in the countryside; investigations into cases of mass murder; confessions of leaders responsible for the deaths of millions of people; inquiries compiled by special teams sent in to discover the extent of the catastrophe in the last stages of the Great Leap Forward; general reports on peasant resistance during the collectivisation campaign; secret police opinion surveys; letters of complaint written by ordinary people; and much more.

What comes out of this massive and detailed dossier is a tale of horror in which Mao emerges as one of the greatest mass murderers in history, responsible for the deaths of at least 45 million people between 1958 and 1962. It is not merely the extent of the catastrophe that dwarfs earlier estimates, but also the manner in which many people died: between two and three million victims were tortured to death or summarily killed, often for the slightest infraction. When a boy stole a handful of grain in a Hunan village, local boss Xiong Dechang forced his father to bury him alive. The father died of grief a few days later. The case of Wang Ziyou was reported to the central leadership: one of his ears was chopped off, his legs were tied with iron wire, a ten kilogram stone was dropped on his back and then he was branded with a sizzling tool – punishment for digging up a potato._

There is more like this in the article.  When I read this, I can't help thinking about Hannah Arendt and her classic "Origins of Totalitarianism."  During the 60's and 70's, this fabulous work was targeted for marginalization by the academic Left because many in academia were admirers of Stalin and the Soviet Union and deeply resented the parallels Arendt raised between European fascism and Soviet communism.   Arendt's partial rehabilitation came after 1989, when Eastern European scholars and historians coming out from under communism looked around for a framework to describe their experiences under communism, and found Hannah Arendt to be most compelling.  This new wave of scholarship on communist China likely will vindicate Arendt as well.

*American university campuses, in their current orgy of admiration for socialism, will have to work extra hard to whitewash this, but I am sure they are up to the task.

http://www.coyoteblog.com/coyote_blog/2016/07/the-wages-of-communism-the-chinese-catastrophe-under-mao.html*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

*The Media's Role in Generating Polarization*

July 28, 2016, 10:45 am 


A while back, I was asked to write a short essay answering the question of whether the National Parks should be privatized.  Here is my full answer.

Let me show you the first paragraph and a half of my answer, because I want to use it to make a point:

Should National Park’s be privatized, in the sense that they are turned entirely over to private owners?  No.  Public lands are in public hands for a reason — the public wants the government, not, say, Ritz-Carlton, to decide the use and character and access to the land.  No one wants a McDonald’s in front of Old Faithful, a common fear I hear time and again when privatization is mentioned.

However, once the agency determines the character of and facilities on the land, should their _operation _(as opposed to their ownership) be privatized?  Sure.   The NPS faces hundreds of millions of dollars in capital needs and deferred maintenance.  It is crazy to use its limited budget to have Federal civil service employees cleaning bathrooms and manning the gatehouse, when private companies have proven they can do a quality job so much less expensively....

It goes on from there, but I think that is a fairly nuanced and balanced answer, particularly given that I am probably the most vocal advocate in the country for public-private partnerships in public recreation.

But that nuance is not really interesting to the media.  They like point-counterpoint polarization.  So a web site called Blue Ridge Outdoors reprints me answer, but they edit it:

*YES*

No one wants a McDonald’s in front of Old Faithful, a fear I hear time and again when privatization is mentioned. However, once the government determines how to manage a particular park, should its operation be privatized? Sure. The National Park Service faces hundreds of millions of dollars in capital needs and deferred maintenance. It is crazy to use that limited budget for federal employees to clean bathrooms and man the gatehouse, when private companies have proven they can do a quality job much less expensively.

*So my answer, which is pretty much "no" gets edited to a "YES" and the entire first paragraph of nuance is deleted.    And we wonder why the world seems polarized?

http://www.coyoteblog.com/coyote_blog/2016/07/the-medias-role-in-generating-polarization.html*


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, the Libertarian free market types love to idealize themselves as having it all figured out, despite the world being devoid of any Country that practices their nonsense view of finance.  All you have to do is ask them to point out a Country that is the shining symbol of their ideal economy, and their argument fades quickly.





Bruddah IZ said:


> *The Wages of Communism -- The Chinese Catastrophe Under Mao*


Mao was a Libertarian?

I did not know that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> A mix of Socialist like policies is necessary to curb the abuses found in a pure Capitalism system.  Totally free markets have never been good for society, they allow human greed to take over.


The Great Depression, like most other periods of severe unemployment, was produced by government mismanagement rather than by any inherent instability of the private economy.--Friedman


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Inflation is caused by too much money chasing after too few goods.--Milton F.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Mao was a Libertarian?
> 
> I did not know that.


He was quite the interventionist wasn't he?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

President Kennedy said, “Ask not what your country can do for you — ask what you can do for your country.”… *Neither half of that statement expresses a relation between the citizen and his government that is worthy of the ideals of free men in a free society*. “What your country can do for you” implies that the government is the patron, the citizen the ward. “What you can do for your country” assumes that the government is the master, the citizen the servant.--Friedman


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Fair’ is in the eye of the beholder; ‘free’ is the verdict of the market. The word ‘free’ is used three times in the Declaration of Independence and once in the First Amendment to the Constitution, along with ‘freedom.’ *The word ‘fair’ is not used in either of our founding documents.-- *Same guy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, the Libertarian free market types love to idealize themselves as having it all figured out, despite the world being devoid of any Country that practices their nonsense view of finance.  All you have to do is ask them to point out a Country that is the shining symbol of their ideal economy, and their argument fades quickly.


What most people really object to when they object to a free market is that it is so hard for them to shape it to their own will. The market gives people what the people want instead of what other people think they ought to want. *At the bottom of many criticisms of the market economy is really lack of belief in freedom itself.-- *Friedman


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> It's more fundamental than that -- Izzy can't even compute interest rates.


I don't have enough money to lend or borrow money overnight either.  But I don't pay any interest if I borrow from my whole life account.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's weird, I'm onboard with the DNC and I'm very far from being a Socialist.  No other Dems that I've spoken to are for Socialism.  You may want to revisit your source on this sound bite, it doesn't appear to be true at all.


Hi. My name is Bernie Sanders.
Im a socialist, and I support the platform.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's weird, I'm onboard with the DNC and I'm very far from being a Socialist.  No other Dems that I've spoken to are for Socialism.  You may want to revisit your source on this sound bite, it doesn't appear to be true at all.


Well many Dems don't see Hillary as a liar either, but I digress.
Many on the left don't enjoy using the term socialist, they prefer the term "progressive".
Where are the progressives gonna get all the money to fund their "progressive" agenda/party platform?
50% of the population don't pay income tax now.
With the anemic economy the % that don't pay income taxes will probably increase.
The debt is not sustainable & 40% of those polled believe we are in a recession.
We have some of the highest corporate taxes in the world....
The top 1% pay around 40% of all income taxes now.
For far to many the role of the federal government is to even the playing field and insure results are not only fair, but equal.
Sounds very "progressive".


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well many Dems don't see Hillary as a liar either, but I digress.
> Many on the left don't enjoy using the term socialist, they prefer the term "progressive".
> Where are the progressives gonna get all the money to fund their "progressive" agenda/party platform?
> 50% of the population don't pay income tax now.
> ...


Your guy Trump has said he will fix that by cutting taxes.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Gary Johnson may have the best third-party chance since George Wallace --

http://www.rawstory.com/2016/07/how-presidential-candidate-gary-johnson-could-ignite-a-constitutional-crisis-in-november/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> A mix of Socialist like policies is necessary to curb the abuses found in a pure Capitalism system.  Totally free markets have never been good for society, they allow human greed to take over.


Greed?
Greed and hard work made our the greatest country in  history.
I posted earlier that 50% of wage earners don't pay income taxes, that seems pretty progressive.
The greedy bastards at the top are paying nearly 40%, hell make them pay more.
After all, they're greedy capitalist....pffff.
Why should one work hard when a progressive government will take it from you?    
"When the people find they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the republic"   [/QUOTE]


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Your guy Trump has said he will fix that by cutting taxes.


Your old lady Clinton said she'll fix that by raising taxes...

Is the Republican platform filled with government spending or er...as progressive as the Democrats?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

Here's a good old analogy that had been posted several times before the site was erased. Enjoy.

_Every evening, the same 10 friends eat dinner together, family style, at the same restaurant. The bill for all 10 comes to $100. They always pay it the way we pay taxes: 
• The first four are poor and pay nothing. 
• The fifth pays $1. 
• The sixth pays $3. 
• The seventh, $7 
• The eighth, $12. 
• The ninth, $18. 
• The 10th, (the most well-to-do) pays $59. _

_One night the restaurant owner announces that because they're such good customers, he's dropping their group dinner bill to $80. Let's call that a tax cut. They want to continue paying their bill as we pay taxes. So the four poorest men still eat free. But if the other six split the $20 tax cut evenly, each would save $3.33. That means the fifth and sixth men would end up being paid to eat. The restaurant owner works out a plan: The fifth man eats free; the sixth pays $2; the seventh, $5; the eighth, $9; the ninth, $12; and the 10th guy pays $52. All six are better off than before, and the four poor guys still eat for nothing. The trouble starts when they leave the restaurant and begin to compare what they reaped from the $20 cut. "I only got a dollar of it," says the sixth man, "but he (pointing at No. 10) got $7." The fifth guy, who also saved a dollar by getting his meal free, agrees that it's not fair for the richest to get seven times the savings as he. No. 7, grousing that the wealthy get all the breaks, points out that he only got two bucks. "Wait a minute," the first four poor guys yell in unison. "We didn't get anything at all. The system exploits the poor!" The nine men jump the 10th and administer a severe beating. The next night he doesn't come for dinner. They shrug it off and eat without him. The customary $80 bill comes. Surprise! They're $52 short._

_Yes, those who pay the most taxes get the most back from tax reductions. But tax them too much — punish them for the wealth they may have — and they just might stop bringing their money to the table._

I guess this is why American businesses have $10 trillion or so in offshore deposits.
Perhaps they got tired of getting beat up to forfeit their “fair share.”


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your old lady Clinton said she'll fix that by raising taxes...
> 
> Is the Republican platform filled with government spending or er...as progressive as the Democrats?


In what respect is Clinton my "old lady"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> In what respect is Clinton my "old lady"?


In the same respect Trump is my guy.....


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> In the same respect Trump is my guy.....


I'm not voting for Hillary.  Are you not voting for Trump?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> I'm not voting for Hillary.  Are you not voting for Trump?


I'm not voting for Hillary.
Who will get my vote is still being pondered.

What's next? You going to ask me how much money I make?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not voting for Hillary.
> Who will get my vote is still being pondered.
> 
> What's next? You going to ask me how much money I make?


You are sure awfully sensitive about me mocking Trump for someone who is not committed to him.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *The Wages of Communism -- The Chinese Catastrophe Under Mao*
> 
> Apparently new Communist Party archives are becoming available to scholars in China, and the true story of the Great Leap Forward appears to be even worse than we imagined.
> 
> ...


Got to say this post, and the fact that it's this sort of reasoning is how republican leaders use in decision making, reminds me of why here in the state of California we removed Republicans from positions of power in state government.  And also it reminds me of how much better the state is doing since we did so...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Hi. My name is Bernie Sanders.
> Im a socialist, and I support the platform.


Ahhh right... and thats why you're voting for Trump- the nominee who has the support of Russia, China and North Korea.  Makes perfect sense.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here's a good old analogy that had been posted several times before the site was erased. Enjoy.
> 
> _Every evening, the same 10 friends eat dinner together, family style, at the same restaurant. The bill for all 10 comes to $100. They always pay it the way we pay taxes:
> • The first four are poor and pay nothing.
> ...


Have to say... Found this to be a lot better argument before we saw the tea party ruin the economies of Kansas and Mississippi. Now it just sounds like the dying squawks of a bankrupt economic theory we all know doesn't work.

Sorta like communism talking about stealing from the rich to give to the poor- conservative economic models of using tax cuts to steal from the middle class to give to the rich is equally naive.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> You are sure awfully sensitive about me mocking Trump for someone who is not committed to him.


Right.
About as sensitive as you are when I referred to Hillary as your old lady....
Perhaps you mistake sensitive for insult...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Have to say... Found this to be a lot better argument before we saw the tea party ruin the economies of Kansas and Mississippi. Now it just sounds like the dying squawks of a bankrupt economic theory we all know doesn't work.
> 
> Sorta like communism talking about stealing from the rich to give to the poor- conservative economic models of using tax cuts to steal from the middle class to give to the rich is equally naive.


The tea party? Hmmm
Apparently the concept escapes you TD.
And you seem to believe this is what happened in Kansas & Mississippi?
Tell us what happened in Wisconsin & Indiana. Please.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right.
> About as sensitive as you are when I referred to Hillary as your old lady....
> Perhaps you mistake sensitive for insult...


I assumed, with good reason, that you were clueless enough not to remember the many times that I have said I don't support Hillary.

I'm keeping you on the Trump-supporter list until you explicitly announce that you have come to your senses.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

espola said:


> I assumed, with good reason, that you were clueless enough not to remember the many times that I have said I don't support Hillary.
> 
> I'm keeping you on the Trump-supporter list until you explicitly announce that you have come to your senses.


You keep lists Magoo?
That's explicitly odd.
I've stated many times that this maybe the first time I vote for a third party candidate...
When the old site was erased apparently your memory was too.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The tea party? Hmmm
> Apparently the concept escapes you TD.
> And you seem to believe this is what happened in Kansas & Mississippi?
> Tell us what happened in Wisconsin & Indiana. Please.


Well let's see, as I recall in Indiana is where Trump ended Cruz's run.  As for Wisconsin... guess from now on I'll make sure to list them with Kansas and Mississippi, as just another state in an abusive relationship with tea party economics.


----------



## Wez (Aug 1, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Greed?
> Greed and hard work made our the greatest country in  history.


Don't mistake my comments about Capitalism needing to be regulated, as a criticism of Capitalism.  My point was Capitalism alone, with no controls, is what leads to horrible abuses born of greed.  Yes, greed as a basic driver is what pushes us to excel, but it's also what pushes us to commit abuses against other men.  Capitalism did not create the SEC, OSHA, DOL, FDA, EPA, etc., these protective agencies were created to curb the abuses created by greed.



Lion Eyes said:


> I posted earlier that 50% of wage earners don't pay income taxes, that seems pretty progressive.
> The greedy bastards at the top are paying nearly 40%, hell make them pay more.
> After all, they're greedy capitalist....pffff.
> Why should one work hard when a progressive government will take it from you?


I actually think our tax system is working as intended.  Don't put me in a "liberal box", I work hard too and also hate tax season.  You can acknowledge the power and efficiency of Capitalism and enjoy your life under our system, while at the same time acknowledge that Capitalism alone is not the answer to everything.  We have a horrible track record when it comes to providing health care to our people and our Justice system needs an overhaul as well, otherwise we wouldn't have the largest prison population in the world.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 1, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Ahhh right... and thats why you're voting for Trump- the nominee who has the support of Russia, China and North Korea.  Makes perfect sense.


I am supporting Hillary, as I stated at the convention.
My response was directed toward the poster who doubted there were any socialists, or socialist policies forming the democratic party platform.


----------



## Wez (Aug 1, 2016)

Democrat is not synonymous with Socialist.  There are tons of Democrats that enjoy our Capitalist society, but are open to some compassion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Don't mistake my comments about Capitalism needing to be regulated, as a criticism of Capitalism.  My point was Capitalism alone, with no controls, is what leads to horrible abuses born of greed.  Yes, greed as a basic driver is what pushes us to excel, but it's also what pushes us to commit abuses against other men.  Capitalism did not create the SEC, OSHA, DOL, FDA, EPA, etc., these protective agencies were created to curb the abuses created by greed.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think our tax system is working as intended.  Don't put me in a "liberal box", I work hard too and also hate tax season.  You can acknowledge the power and efficiency of Capitalism and enjoy your life under our system, while at the same time acknowledge that Capitalism alone is not the answer to everything.  We have a horrible track record when it comes to providing health care to our people and our Justice system needs an overhaul as well, otherwise we wouldn't have the largest prison population in the world.





Wez said:


> Democrat is not synonymous with Socialist.  There are tons of Democrats that enjoy our Capitalist society, but are open to some compassion.


When one doesn't have any money in the game, why care about high taxes.
Why not vote for the party that will give one everything needed to live a comfortable life?
Food, lodging, medical care...Only in America can someone be living at or below the poverty and own a house, a car, a flat screen tv, iphone & computer.
Democrat is not synonymous with compassion. There are tons of Republicans that are anti socialist and are very compassionate.

from 2014:
This week, the U.S. Census Bureau is scheduled to release its annual poverty report. The report will be notable because this year marks the 50th anniversary of the launch of President Lyndon Johnson’s War on Poverty. In his January 1964 State of the Union address, Johnson proclaimed, “This administration today, here and now, declares unconditional war on poverty in America.”[

Since that time, U.S. taxpayers have spent over $22 trillion on anti-poverty programs (in constant 2012 dollars). Adjusted for inflation, this spending (which does not include Social Security or Medicare) is three times the cost of all military wars in U.S. history since the American Revolution. Despite this mountain of spending, progress against poverty, at least as measured by the government, has been minimal.
http://www.heritage.org/research/reports/2014/09/the-war-on-poverty-after-50-years


----------



## Wez (Aug 1, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Food, lodging, medical care...Only in America can someone be living at or below the poverty and own a house, a car, a flat screen tv, iphone & computer.


This is the narrative that the right likes to promote, I don't buy it and never have.  Many middle class Americans are struggling and being priced out the housing markets, much less poor people living high on the hog.  It's a myth.  No need to post click bait articles about welfare abuse, I know it happens and should be mitigated just as Medicare abuse does.



Lion Eyes said:


> There are tons of Republicans that are anti socialist and are very compassionate.


Never said there isn't, but in general, the right tends to be against public relief, which you go on to promote below.



Lion Eyes said:


> Adjusted for inflation, this spending (which does not include Social Security or Medicare) is three times the cost of all military wars in U.S. history since the American Revolution. Despite this mountain of spending, progress against poverty, at least as measured by the government, has been minimal.


That's an extremely creative use of statistics.  What we have spent on the Defense department over that time period is exponentially more and yet there is still conflict.

There will always be poor people.  I agree a "War on poverty" is as fruitless as a "War" on drugs.  What that line above doesn't quantify is the amount of relief and happiness that has been brought about by public assistance.  It's all how you choose to view things.  The right prefers to view public assistance as an unnecessary expense.  I don't.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> This is the narrative that the right likes to promote, I don't buy it and never have.  Many middle class Americans are struggling and being priced out the housing markets, much less poor people living high on the hog.  It's a myth.  No need to post click bait articles about welfare abuse, I know it happens and should be mitigated just as Medicare abuse does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go... painting with a roller regarding what the "right" view as unnecessary.
If they're living at or below the poverty level they certainly aren't living high on the hog. Never implied as much.
But many do own homes and cars and iphones & while they are not living high on the hog, many are comfortable enough & feel no need to change their conditions.
We have welfare and food assistance and a myriad of government programs to take care of people., which are all wonderful as long as it's not passed on generation to generation.
I'm not promoting public relief as much as I'm questioning it.
Why do our inner cities, in most cases led by the self described "compassionate" ones (Democrats), still suffer from poverty after all these years of leadership, programs & "creative uses" of money?
Why?


----------



## Wez (Aug 1, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> There you go... painting with a roller regarding what the "right" view as unnecessary.
> If they're living at or below the poverty level they certainly aren't living high on the hog. Never implied as much.
> But many do own homes and cars and iphones & while they are not living high on the hog, many are comfortable enough & feel no need to change their conditions.
> We have welfare and food assistance and a myriad of government programs to take care of people., which are all wonderful as long as it's not passed on generation to generation.


Breaking the cycle of poverty is tough, I did it, but it took a lot of discipline.  Not everyone, especially those who surround themselves with very bad influences and or lives under very tough conditions and perhaps isn't of a preferred skin color, are able to break the cycle.  I agree, it's a problem we should study more.  Just complaining about welfare abuse all day long isn't really studying the problem.



Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not promoting public relief as much as I'm questioning it.


I said you go on to promote the mindset that is against public assistance.



Lion Eyes said:


> Why do our inner cities, in most cases led by the self described "compassionate" ones (Democrats), still suffer from poverty after all these years of leadership, programs & money?
> Why?


I don't know, but it's a worthy topic of discussion and study.  Have you ever researched the topic?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghetto


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2016)

With the possible exception of Jefferson Davis, Donald Trump will be the worst president in American history. I know that sounds extreme. No, not the Jefferson Davis part. Everyone agrees about that. 

But with the Democratic National Convention barely over and the sound of Hillary Clinton’s voice still grating in the ears of Bernie Bros across the land, I understand how it could seem a little early to write off candidate Clinton.

The election is still 102 days away. Clinton’s historic candidacy has a special appeal to the smarter half of the American electorate, and it is backed by both of America’s first black presidents. The Clinton machine features such finely tuned fundraising machinery that Tesla engineers turn greener at the very sight. Its battle-hardened communications apparatus has already set records in selling high efficiency American-fueled natural gas furnaces to Saudi royalty.

Despite polls showing the deeply unpopular Clinton behind in the race against reality-TV Republican Donald Trump, only a fool would bet against her. And yet, every time a Clintonite attacks Trump, it is getting hard not to giggle, or at least titter, depending on your jocular orientation.

When Trump launches into a spittle-flecked tirade against those #BlackLivesMatter radicals who think police should shoot fewer unarmed black men, the racism is so obvious it might as well have been written in the sky by the Blue Angels.

But no one is listening anymore. When mild-mannered technocrat Mitt Romney was running for president, Clinton’s obscure Obama-administration colleague Joe Biden told a black audience that Republicans “are going to put ya’ll back in chains.” If you listen to Democrats, every Republican who has run for anything in my lifetime has Klan robes in their closet and secret Confederate memorabilia collection.

When Trump joked that maybe Russian President Vladimir Putin could find Clinton’s missing emails, the Hillary-friendly precincts of Twitter erupted with accusations of #TrumpTreason. In a nationally televised speech, Clinton’s obscure Obama-administration colleague Leon Panetta tut-tutted at an “irresponsible” Trump asking one of our “adversaries to engage in hacking … against the United States of America.” 

Of course, foreign data theft is nothing to laugh at. But the pilferage of old yoga schedules and plans for a wedding long-consummated hardly seem the kind of thing to require the involvement of an old CIA director long-retired. 

And, well, calling Russia an “adversary” seems unnecessarily dramatic. It wasn’t long-ago that Clinton’s obscure Obama-administration colleague Barack Obama was laughing at the previous wild-eyed lunatic nominated by Republicans as their presidential candidate. Mitt Romney had called Russia a “foe.”

“The 1980s are now calling to ask for their foreign policy back because the Cold War’s been over for 20 years,” Obama smirked. Perhaps it was funny because Romney used a one-syllable word when any worthy Oval Office aspirant would use at least three or, preferably, seven.

Before the convention, Hillary Clinton herself launched an attack on Trump that blew past titters and giggles and straight into guffaw territory. Trump is terrifying enough with the power of social media, she intoned, but “imagine if he had not just Twitter and cable news to go after his critics and opponents, but also the IRS."

Yes, imagine a president who would abuse the powers of the IRS. Not to paint Clinton with the unfair and overbroad brush of guilt by association, but the administration in which she served as secretary of State, twice, accidentally, released the private taxpayer information of its political opponents at moments that, perhaps inadvertently, were politically damaging. And then there was the “targeting” of the administration’s Tea Party opponents by the Obama administration IRS while Clinton was coincidentally serving as secretary of State. For non-political reasons no doubt, the Obama administration is still fighting in court to keep the full details of those events from the public eye. 

Then on Thursday night in her big speech, Clinton attacked him again. She rightly pointed out that all a foreign leader has to do to get a rise out of Trump is launch a malicious tweet. God save us when Trump can respond to digital provocations by replying with megatons instead of megabytes. No tweet would ever get a response from Clinton. She doesn't respond unless she gets served with a subpoena; engraved in stone; in triplicate. 

Which brings us to another Trumpian weakness. The guy is hiding his tax returns in an effort to avoid public scrutiny of whether he has fulfilled his most basic duty as an American: to pay his fair share to support the nation we all love. He should release those tax returns now.

But … and here come those titters again … who are the very last people on the planet who could possibly lecture Trump on the need for openness? That would be anyone who thinks Clinton should be the next president of the United States.

Yes, when Trump becomes our president in January, it will be a disaster. There is no way I would ever vote for a guy with the temperament of a rabid weasel, the maturity of a drunken kindergartner and the depth of a California reservoir. If we're lucky, he'll get himself impeached during the transition. 

But I don’t care how much Hillary Clinton spends on attack ads revealing the full awful truth about Donald Trump. As long as she is talking, nobody is going to hear a word over all the laughter.

_David Mastio is the deputy editorial page editor of USA TODAY. Follow David Mastio on Twitter: _@DavidMastio

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/opinion/election-2016-is-over-trump-won-david-mastio/ar-BBv2fxk?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Aug 1, 2016)

Perhaps not post the whole wall of text....

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/01/opinion/worthy-of-our-contempt.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0

_"And whatever one may say about ordinary voters, the real sinners here are Republican leaders — people like Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell — who are actively supporting a candidate they know poses a danger to the nation.

It’s not hard to see why they’re doing this. Opposing their party’s nominee, no matter how awful he is, would probably end up being a career killer.

But there are times when you’re supposed to put such considerations aside. The willingness of some people who know better to support Donald Trump is understandable; it’s also despicable."
_
I'll further add, from your article:

_"Which brings us to another Trumpian weakness. The guy is hiding his tax returns in an effort to avoid public scrutiny of whether he has fulfilled his most basic duty as an American: to pay his fair share to support the nation we all love. He should release those tax returns now."_

I'm guessing a big reason he won't release those tax returns is they may reveal he isn't the grand man in business he claims to be.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Got to say this post, and the fact that it's this sort of reasoning is how republican leaders use in decision making, reminds me of why here in the state of California we removed Republicans from positions of power in state government.  And also it reminds me of how much better the state is doing since we did so...





Lion Eyes said:


> Here's a good old analogy that had been posted several times before the site was erased. Enjoy.
> 
> _Every evening, the same 10 friends eat dinner together, family style, at the same restaurant. The bill for all 10 comes to $100. They always pay it the way we pay taxes:
> • The first four are poor and pay nothing.
> ...


No wonder the 1% hang out with each other.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Got to say this post, and the fact that it's this sort of reasoning is how republican leaders use in decision making, reminds me of why here in the state of California we removed Republicans from positions of power in state government.  And also it reminds me of how much better the state is doing since we did so...


U-Haul tells a different story.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Don't mistake my comments about Capitalism needing to be regulated, as a criticism of Capitalism.  My point was Capitalism alone, with no controls, is what leads to horrible abuses born of greed.  Yes, greed as a basic driver is what pushes us to excel, but it's also what pushes us to commit abuses against other men.  Capitalism did not create the SEC, OSHA, DOL, FDA, EPA, etc., these protective agencies were created to curb the abuses created by greed.


Do you think that that SEC, OSHA, DOL, FDA, EPA, etc. would have existed in the absence of Capitalism?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2016)

The Washington Post's Fact Checkers awarded Hillary Clinton four "Pinocchios" -- their worst rating -- after the former Secretary of State defended her use of a private email server in an interview Sunday by claiming the FBI director said she had been "truthful" about the subject.
"As we have seen repeatedly in Clinton’s explanations of the email controversy, she relies on excessively technical and legalistic answers to explain her actions. While Comey did say there was no evidence she lied to the FBI, that is not the same as saying she told the truth to the American public–which was the point of Wallace’s question. Comey has repeatedly not taken a stand on her public statements."
"And although Comey did say many emails were retroactively classified, he also said that there were some emails that were already classified that should not have been sent on an unclassified, private server. That’s the uncomfortable truth that Clinton has trouble admitting."

This is far from the first time Clinton has been caught lying about this issue. Nearly everything she said in her first press conference was a lie and she continues to lie egregiously about this to this day.


----------



## Wez (Aug 1, 2016)

Strange, you seem unconcerned with the mountain of bullshit out of Trump everyday...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Strange, you seem unconcerned with the mountain of bullshit out of Trump everyday...


Oh I'm not unconcerned about Trump, just more concerned about Mrs. Clinton.

Strange, you seem unconcerned with the mountain range of bullshit and 30 plus years of lies from Hillary.....

If you got 30 plus years of "bullshit & lies and four Pinocchio's on Trump...post em.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh I'm not unconcerned about Trump, just more concerned about Mrs. Clinton.
> 
> Strange, you seem unconcerned with the mountain range of bullshit and 30 plus years of lies from Hillary.....
> 
> If you got 30 plus years of "bullshit & lies and four Pinocchio's on Trump...post em.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/03/22/all-of-donald-trumps-four-pinocchio-ratings-in-one-place/

And a "pants on fire" bonus --

http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/statements/byruling/pants-fire/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2016)

espola said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/03/22/all-of-donald-trumps-four-pinocchio-ratings-in-one-place/
> 
> And a "pants on fire" bonus --
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/statements/byruling/pants-fire/



Good job espola...
"If you got 30 plus years of "bullshit & lies and four Pinocchio's on Trump...post em."
Well you got the easy part e, the four Pinocchio's.... now how bout thirty years of documented bullshit & lies?


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good job espola...
> "If you got 30 plus years of "bullshit & lies and four Pinocchio's on Trump...post em."
> Well you got the easy part e, the four Pinocchio's.... now how bout thirty years of documented bullshit & lies?


30 years ago the only people who cared about Trump were the businessmen he was cheating.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2016)

Ignorance of the law is no excuse.  Hillary's Extreme Carelessness is not exactly someone


espola said:


> 30 years ago the only people who cared about Trump were the businessmen he was cheating.


Which businessmen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Strange, you seem unconcerned with the mountain of bullshit out of Trump everyday...


Has he sent 8 Top Secret e-mails and 30 plus secret e-mails on an unsecured server yet?  Has he shown "extreme carelessness" in the handling of sensitive and classified material?  We can talk about Hillary's mountain of lies as a trusted government employee all day long.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Don't mistake my comments about Capitalism needing to be regulated, as a criticism of Capitalism.  *My point was Capitalism alone, with no controls, is what leads to horrible abuses born of greed.*  Yes, greed as a basic driver is what pushes us to excel, but it's also what pushes us to commit abuses against other men.  Capitalism did not create the SEC, OSHA, DOL, FDA, EPA, etc., these protective agencies were created to curb the abuses created by greed.


Maduro’s future is shackled to a collapsing economy, *wrought by two decades of socialism, mismanagement, and corruption that has squandered $1.5 trillion in oil revenue. *Anxious Venezuelans pass their days in long lines to buy food, medicine, and other necessities. Crime and insecurity stir rage in a society polarized by decades of class warfare, which is used by Maduro — like Chávez before him — to consolidate his base among Venezuela’s poor majority.

http://www.aei.org/publication/venezuelas-president-maduro-dead-man-walking/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Don't mistake my comments about Capitalism needing to be regulated, as a criticism of Capitalism.  My point was Capitalism alone, with no controls, is what leads to horrible abuses born of greed.  Yes, greed as a basic driver is what pushes us to excel, but it's also what pushes us to commit abuses against other men.  Capitalism did not create the SEC, OSHA, DOL, FDA, EPA, etc., these protective agencies were created to curb the abuses created by greed.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think our tax system is working as intended.  Don't put me in a "liberal box", I work hard too and also hate tax season.  You can acknowledge the power and efficiency of Capitalism and enjoy your life under our system, while at the same time acknowledge that Capitalism alone is not the answer to everything.  We have a horrible track record when it comes to providing health care to our people and our Justice system needs an overhaul as well, otherwise we wouldn't have the largest prison population in the world.


Why are you blaming capitalism for our socialized healthcare system and the laws that create the worlds "largest prison population"?  Where is your link for the "largest prison population"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> 30 years ago the only people who cared about Trump were the businessmen he was cheating.


Well then, go ahead & post all you have on that...


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well then, go ahead & post all you have on that...


I'm surprised you are that ignorant.

Here's a start --

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/06/09/donald-trump-unpaid-bills-republican-president-laswuits/85297274/


----------



## Wez (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> I'm surprised you are that ignorant.
> 
> Here's a start --
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/06/09/donald-trump-unpaid-bills-republican-president-laswuits/85297274/


Lol, Trump even ripped off the creepy freedom kids act:  https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/07/26/the-creator-of-the-viral-pro-trump-act-usa-freedom-kids-now-plans-to-sue-the-campaign/?postshare=2561469542879678&tid=ss_tw

Lion keeps mistaking our contempt of Trump as support for HRC.  BIZ, as usual, is talking to no one but himself and is even cross posting links because nobody will bite on his HRC thread.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lol, Trump even ripped off the creepy freedom kids act:  https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/07/26/the-creator-of-the-viral-pro-trump-act-usa-freedom-kids-now-plans-to-sue-the-campaign/?postshare=2561469542879678&tid=ss_tw
> 
> Lion keeps mistaking our contempt of Trump as support for HRC.  BIZ, as usual, is talking to no one but himself and is even cross posting links because nobody will bite on his HRC thread.


Iʻm not expecting bites on those links.  What can anyone say to refute the culture of "extreme carelessness" of HRC as told by FBI director Comey.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> I'm surprised you are that ignorant.
> 
> Here's a start --
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/06/09/donald-trump-unpaid-bills-republican-president-laswuits/85297274/


We are having a conversation and I ask you to post documentation and I'm ignorant?
Here's a start...F  OFF!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lol, Trump even ripped off the creepy freedom kids act:  https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/07/26/the-creator-of-the-viral-pro-trump-act-usa-freedom-kids-now-plans-to-sue-the-campaign/?postshare=2561469542879678&tid=ss_tw
> 
> Lion keeps mistaking our contempt of Trump as support for HRC.  BIZ, as usual, is talking to no one but himself and is even cross posting links because nobody will bite on his HRC thread.


Is that what I keep doing?
Tell me more.

I continue to post crap about HRC because there's so much to post....as far as posting links, I've been on this site for years and have always posted links to support whatever argument is being made.
That's why I asked Magoo to post up...
But hell Wezzer, you already knew that..


----------



## Wez (Aug 2, 2016)

This one is fantastic!

Trump is forcing the GOP to confront their demons.  Conservatives are dropping like flies...

http://www.vox.com/2016/7/25/12256510/republican-party-trump-avik-roy

_"Avik Roy is a Republican’s Republican. A health care wonk and editor at Forbes, he has worked for three Republican presidential hopefuls — Mitt Romney, Rick Perry, and Marco Rubio. Much of his adult life has been dedicated to advancing the Republican Party and conservative ideals.

But when I caught up with Roy at a bar just outside the Republican convention, he said something I’ve never heard from an establishment conservative before: The Grand Old Party is going to die."_


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We are having a conversation and I ask you to post documentation and I'm ignorant?
> Here's a start...F  OFF!


You are asking for something that is common knowledge.

Based on your posting history, I guess I shouldn't have been surprised at your ignorance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> This one is fantastic!
> 
> Trump is forcing the GOP to confront their demons.  Conservatives are dropping like flies...


Actually Trump is forcing the Democrats to confront the "Devil".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> You are asking for something that is common knowledge.
> 
> Based on your posting history, I guess I shouldn't have been surprised at your ignorance.


The one thing that the closing down of the old site did was to remove 21,000 plus espola post that no doubt displayed your historic ignorance.  Please continue, only 20, 900 or so post to go for history to repeat itself.


----------



## Wez (Aug 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The one thing that the closing down of the old site did was to remove 21,000 plus espola post that no doubt displayed your historic ignorance.


In my short time here, I've noticed this claim from you go totally unsupported, so we question the source...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> In my short time here, I've noticed this claim from you go totally unsupported, so we question the source...


Shocking


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> In my short time here, I've noticed this claim from you go totally unsupported, so we question the source...


In all those 22,000+ posts, Izzy was never able to show any where I was incorrect.


----------



## Wez (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> In all those 22,000+ posts, Izzy was never able to show any where I was incorrect.


That's been my experience, he likes to give the impression he's caught you, but comes up short when pressed for proof.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's been my experience, he likes to give the impression he's caught you, but comes up short when pressed for proof.


My memory does not rely on your memory.


----------



## Wez (Aug 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My memory does not rely on your memory.


It apparently relies on hallucinogens...


----------



## Wez (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's the challenge to Lion and BIZ, reply to this HRC bashing post, from me the lefty, with your own Trump bashing post.

http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/does_morgan_freeman_know_he_lied_to_us_at_democratic_convention_20160801

_"The Democratic Convention Film on Hillary Clinton Lied to America"_

_"Undoubtedly, readers troubled by this column will quickly produce quotes establishing that Trump wants to hurt poor children far more barbarically. But if that’s enough to float your boat as you hold your nose for Clinton, know that that is a truly depressing choice for the country."_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> You are asking for something that is common knowledge.
> 
> Based on your posting history, I guess I shouldn't have been surprised at your ignorance.


Based on your history you've gone from amusing to hard headed to jackass to judgmental asshole.
As far as you saying 22000 of your posts and you were never found wrong....now you're delusional....
I'm well aware of Trump being sued by business partners and those that claim he owes them money.
Anyone in business long enough faces lawsuits. It's an unfortunate part of doing business....


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Based on your history you've gone from amusing to hard headed to jackass to asshole.
> As far as you saying 22000 of your posts and you were never found wrong....now you're delusional....


I said Izzy never found anything incorrect.

Did you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> It apparently relies on hallucinogens...


Magoo is delusional....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> I said Izzy never found anything incorrect.
> 
> Did you?


22000 posts...what do you think...?
afflett, bruinkicker, Izzy, there were many that called bs regarding espola...


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> 22000 posts...what do you think...?
> afflett, bruinkicker, Izzy, there were many that called bs regarding espola...


So what was proven to be bs?


----------



## Wez (Aug 2, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Anyone in business long enough faces lawsuits. It's an unfortunate part of doing business....









My firm is 20 years old, no lawsuits yet..... don't believe the BS coming out of Trump's PR dept.  Not everyone rips people off for a living.

P.S. - still waiting for you and BIZ to complete the challenge.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> My firm is 20 years old, no lawsuits yet..... don't believe the BS coming out of Trump's PR dept.  Not everyone rips people off for a living.
> 
> P.S. - still waiting for you and BIZ to complete the challenge.


My wife's business is about the same age.  The closest thing to a lawsuit was an investigation by the city zoning department.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> My wife's business is about the same age.  The closest thing to a lawsuit was an investigation by the city zoning department.


Ive never had a business, or a real job for that matter.
Im an elite, east coast, progressive. I wish I could just say marxist, but it doesn't sell ,...yet.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> I said Izzy never found anything incorrect.
> 
> Did you?


"Hands up, don't shoot"
Thats what they should say when they think you're wrong.
You're never wrong.
Ill stake my initials (BS) on it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> My wife's business is about the same age.  The closest thing to a lawsuit was an investigation by the city zoning department.


I believe we need more of these.
(zoning investigations, that is)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> Here's the challenge to Lion and BIZ, reply to this HRC bashing post, from me the lefty, with your own Trump bashing post.


You mean because there is sooooooo little Trump bashing going on everywhere else?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2016)

espola said:


> I said Izzy never found anything incorrect.
> 
> Did you?


Ha ha ha.  One of my favorites was the trigger squeeze required to disassemble a .45 caliber semi-auto pistol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> My firm is 20 years old, no lawsuits yet..... don't believe the BS coming out of Trump's PR dept.  Not everyone rips people off for a living.
> 
> P.S. - still waiting for you and BIZ to complete the challenge.


You call that a challenge?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2016)

espola said:


> My wife's business is about the same age.  The closest thing to a lawsuit was an investigation by the city zoning department.


Is your wife a billionaire?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> My firm is 20 years old, no lawsuits yet..... don't believe the BS coming out of Trump's PR dept.  Not everyone rips people off for a living.


You in the construction business?


----------



## Wez (Aug 4, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You in the construction business?


Investments and financial planning.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 4, 2016)

Investments and financial planning, you say?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2016)

espola said:


> I said Izzy never found anything incorrect.


Here's one of the many times  you have been wrong.
There are more & as I recall them & can document them I will...have a great week end espola.

*Wyoming man wins EPA lawsuit over stock pond*
By James Chilton, Wyoming Tribune Eagle

                                 May 11, 2016

About a year ago we had a lengthy discussion about this man's stock pond.
You were so sure this guy was out of line because you knew what a stock pond was cause you had them back in New England, what this man had constructed was not a stock pond. You kept attacking his lawyers and asking who had said what and you needed something more than the what his lawyers claimed....
You were supporting the EPA, we argued about the fact that he followed Wyoming regulations regarding his stock pond. You were so f'n sure.....
Muaahahahahaaaaaaaaa....you were wrong...not news to anyone that has been on this site for longer than a year...



CHEYENNE – For a southwest Wyoming man, a nearly three-year court battle with the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency is finally over.

On Monday, Andy Johnson of Fort Bridger reached a settlement with the EPA, allowing him to keep a stock pond he built on his property in 2012.

Johnson had originally constructed the pond to water cattle. The EPA informed Johnson that the pond, which is connected to Six Mile Creek south of Fort Bridger, was in violation of the Clean Water Act.


Johnson maintained that he had sought and received a permit through the State Engineer’s Office, which confirmed that the stock pond met all of the office’s legal requirements.

But the EPA did not relent, sending Johnson a compliance order in January 2014 instructing him to remove the stock pond or face $37,500 in fines for every day he refused to do so.

In August 2015, Johnson’s case was taken up by the Pacific Legal Foundation, a California-based public interest law firm and self-described watchdog organization that specializes in arguing for limited government, property rights and individual rights. And on Monday, PLF attorney Jonathan Wood prevailed, as U.S. District Judge Scott Skavdahl signed off on a consent decree allowing Johnson to keep his pond.

“The settlement is a clear win for Andy. He’s not going to have to rip out the pond; he won’t pay a nickel in fines,” Wood said. “He won’t have to get a federal permit. All he has to do is build on the environmental improvements he’s already made.”

Specifically, the consent decree requires that Johnson supplementhis pond by planting some “dormant live willows” in the area and build a fence on the north side of the pond for livestock control. Aside from that, the decree states that “the United States, its departments or agencies, covenant not to sue or take administrative action against Mr. Johnson under the Clean Water Act” with respect to its original complaint involving the stock pond.

Yet despite the victory, Wood said all of this could have been avoided if the EPA had simply listened to Johnson when he first protested the agency’s concerns. From the very beginning, Wood said the agency had inaccurately characterized the stock pond and the body of water it connected to.

“Stock ponds are exempt from the Clean Water Act, and the stream Andy dammed isn’t under federal jurisdiction,” Wood said. “It has to open into a navigable waterway to be subject to (the Clean Water Act), and this one doesn’t; it flows into a manmade irrigation canal.”

Wood noted the consent decree does not require the EPA to admit any fault in its original action against Johnson. And there’s also essentially no recourse for Johnson to seek redress for the countless sleepless nights he’s had to endure, wondering whether he would eventually have to pay the millions in fines he had accrued.

But even so, Wood said Johnson’s case, as well as its outcome, should give hope to others facing a similar action by the EPA.


“When he first got the compliance order, Andy panicked because there was no one in the past he could look to for assurance,” Wood said. “But now, Andy can be that person for people in the future. This case doesn’t set a legal precedent, but practically, it gives an example and a roadmap to anyone who finds themselves in Andy’s situation.”

Reached by phone Tuesday, Johnson said he was relieved his legal battle was at an end. He was also thankful to PLF, other attorneys and many others for their support.

“I would say about 98 percent of everybody has sided with us,” Johnson said. “We get letters in the mail all the time, all kinds of support from just everyday people. I think everybody shares the same frustration with the EPA.”

Johnson added that although the threat of hefty fines caused he and his family plenty of stress, he also feels the process has been worth the struggle.

“It weighed on us quite a bit, but it’s also given me an education I couldn’t have learned anywhere else,” he said. “Looking back on it, I’m somewhat thankful for the experience, the people we’ve met and the places we got to see.”

Johnson’s legal victory also drew the attention of Wyoming’s three-member Republican congressional delegation, including U.S. Sen. John Barrasso, who lauded Johnson’s victory, but also argued that “it shouldn’t have come to this.”

“Local land-use decisions should never be driven by Washington, and the EPA should never be able to fine someone millions of dollars for building a pond on their own land,” Barrasso said in a statement. “This settlement is a welcome rebuke of an agency that has gone too far.”

http://www.wyomingnews.com/news/wyoming-man-wins-epa-lawsuit-over-stock-pond/article_4e39fb68-173d-11e6-9b7f-c3df0a4d97b9.html


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here's one of the many times  you have been wrong.


At least he didn't start a thread with a wrong quote...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> At least he didn't start a thread with a wrong quote...


Your right...
I made the mistake of copying and pasting an email I had received.
Not being an admirer or scholar of Alinsky,  I mistakenly attributed the rules to your buddy Saul.
Turns out it was a paraphrased version of what Hillary's mentor had published.
So 12 post after I made the mistake I corrected it. Didn't change anything about the thread.
How many reads and posts did that thread have? 

As far as espola not starting a thread with a misquote...you sure about that?
You've read every thread ever started by e?
Sounds like something Hillary said about her lawyers and her emails.....
And just like Hillary erased her server, the website is gone so we can't refer back to it, can we?


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Blah blah blah
> Sounds like something Hillary blah blah blah....


I recently posted an article critical of HRC.  I can post something outside my partisan lean, can you?  I challenged both you and BIZ to do so...so far you both have failed that challenge horribly.


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here's one of the many times  you have been wrong.
> There are more & as I recall them & can document them I will...have a great week end espola.
> 
> *Wyoming man wins EPA lawsuit over stock pond*
> ...


It's not a stock pond.  For one thing, the man  has no stock.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2016)

espola said:


> It's not a stock pond.  For one thing, the man  has no stock.


You know this man has no stock? How do you know that? Once again you are wrong.
You didn't even read the article. He has to build a fence to keep livestock away from the water.
The point though,  he followed Wyoming regulations and was found in compliance of those regulations.
The EPA over stepped it's authority and stuck it's big fat face into business that does not concern them.
Your reasoning along with the EPA reasoning was flawed a year ago and it's still flawed today...

PS. He stocked it with fish......muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You know this man has no stock? How do you know that? Once again you are wrong.
> You didn't even read the article. He has to build a fence to keep livestock away from the water.
> The point though,  he followed Wyoming regulations and was found in compliance of those regulations.
> The EPA over stepped it's authority and stuck it's big fat face into business that does not concern them.
> ...


If there is a fence around it, and he is raising fish in it, then it is not a stock pond.

In what way did the EPA overstep their authority?


----------



## espoola (Aug 5, 2016)

espola said:


> If there is a fence around it, and he is raising fish in it, then it is not a stock pond.
> 
> In what way did the EPA overstep their authority?


Yeah! If they didndt overstep their authority, he wouldnt have to pay the hundreds of thousands in fines and interest to the feds, and he wouldnt be able to keep the pond they made him tear down!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> I recently posted an article critical of HRC.  I can post something outside my partisan lean, can you?  I challenged both you and BIZ to do so...so far you both have failed that challenge horribly.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............................................


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> At least he didn't start a thread with a wrong quote...


Blah! blah! blah!  Lets talk about page 1021 and 1030.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2016)

espola said:


> If there is a fence around it, and he is raising fish in it, then it is not a stock pond.
> 
> In what way did the EPA overstep their authority?


If?
If you only had a brain....
Have your Visiting Angel read the article and explain it to you....
_Johnson had originally constructed the pond to water cattle. The EPA informed Johnson that the pond, which is connected to Six Mile Creek south of Fort Bridger, was in violation of the Clean Water Act.
Johnson maintained that he had sought and received a permit through the State Engineer’s Office, which confirmed that the stock pond met all of the office’s legal requirements._
Perhaps in Wyoming you can stock fish in a stock pond.
Fact is, he's in compliance, and you're WRONG again....

more info:
_“Importantly, under the settlement, the Johnson family’s pond will remain; they won’t pay any fines; they don’t concede any federal jurisdiction to regulate their pond; and the government won’t pursue any further enforcement actions based on the pond’s construction,” the legal team revealed.
“This is a victory for common sense and the environment, and it brings an end to all the uncertainty and fear that the Johnson family faced,” said Jonathan Wood, a staff attorney with Pacific Legal Foundation.
The fight began in 2013 when Johnson, under a legitimate state permit, built the stock pond to provide safer, more reliable access to water for his small herd.
Ray Kagel, a former federal regulator, explained how the pond proved to be a benefit to the environment. It created wetlands, habitat for fish and wildlife, and cleans the water that passes through it._


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> I recently posted an article critical of HRC.  I can post something outside my partisan lean, can you?  I challenged both you and BIZ to do so...so far you both have failed that challenge horribly.


Liar


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Liar


Yes, BIZ, unlike you, I can actually back my claims up with proof.  Please review comment #560 and revisit this attack upon my character.


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............................................


Please insert this response every time you divert from an actual answer and just start bleeting out HRC this and that...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, BIZ, unlike you, I can actually back my claims up with proof.  Please review comment #560 and revisit this attack upon my character.


I already have.  You read what you want to read, where you want to read.  Pay attention.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please insert this response every time you divert from an actual answer and just start bleeting out HRC this and that...


Izzzz............


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, BIZ, unlike you, I can actually back my claims up with proof.  Please review comment #560 and revisit this attack upon my character.


Please review #546


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I already have.  You read what you want to read, where you want to read.  Pay attention.


Prove it.  Not going to hold my breath....


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone's kid win Surf Cup last weekend?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Prove it.  Not going to hold my breath....


You're lazy.  Not my fault you can't find my response to your coma inducing challenge.


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're lazy.  Not my fault you can't find my response to your coma inducing challenge.


Not lazy, I'm saying it doesn't exist, just like all your other false claims, please, prove me wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not lazy, I'm saying it doesn't exist, just like all your other false claims, please, prove me wrong.


#66, Trump thread.


----------



## Wez (Aug 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #66, Trump thread.


Lol, one word.  I guess I was looking for a little more.... you never fail to be you BIZ.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 5, 2016)

My heavens!


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If?
> If you only had a brain....
> Have your Visiting Angel read the article and explain it to you....
> _Johnson had originally constructed the pond to water cattle. The EPA informed Johnson that the pond, which is connected to Six Mile Creek south of Fort Bridger, was in violation of the Clean Water Act.
> ...


I didn't say I was never wrong -- I said Izzy never found any.  I even left a couple of ripe cherries out for him, and he missed them.

The EPA did not say he was in compliance -- they settled without making any statement one way or the other about that.  As you have noted, an ironic part of the settlement was construction of a fence that will keep any "stock" away from the pond.

Remember how you were embarrassed by posting a bogus email?  Do you realize that much of your current post is verbatim blather from Pacific Legal Foundation?  You might want to check out their background.

I don't have any way to know what really happened in the settlement, but I will make a judgement at the risk of being proven wrong -- what was reported in the paper is not the whole story.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lol, one word.  I guess I was looking for a little more.... you never fail to be you BIZ.


Here are *more words* to describe *one word *which was used to describe *one person*.

The original meaning of *huckster* is a person who sells small articles, either door-to-door or from a stall or small store, like a peddler or hawker. The word was in use circa 1200 (as "huccsteress") and was spelled _hukkerye_, _hukrie_, _hockerye_, _huckerstrye_ or _hoxterye_ at one time or another. The word was still in use in England in the 1840s, when it appeared as a black market occupation. The word is related to the Middle Dutch _hokester, hoekster_ and the Middle Low German _höker_, but appears earlier than any of these.[1] In the United States, there developed a connotation of trickery – the huckster might trick others into buying cheap imitation products as if they were the real thing.


----------



## espoola (Aug 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> Anyone's kid win Surf Cup last weekend?


Mine made it to the final and got smoked.


----------



## espoola (Aug 5, 2016)

espola said:


> I didn't say I was never wrong -- I said Izzy never found any.  I even left a couple of ripe cherries out for him, and he missed them.
> 
> The EPA did not say he was in compliance -- they settled without making any statement one way or the other about that.  As you have noted, an ironic part of the settlement was construction of a fence that will keep any "stock" away from the pond.
> 
> ...


You're never wrong.
You're even smarter than Bill Nye the science guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

espoola said:


> You're never wrong.
> You're even smarter than Bill Nye the science guy.


If he owned a .45 caliber pistol he would be wrong first and last.


----------



## espoola (Aug 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If he owned a .45 caliber pistol he would be wrong first and last.





Bruddah IZ said:


> If he owned a .45 caliber pistol he would be wrong first and last.


Espola is the smartest and most best gun taker aparter in the world.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

espoola said:


> Espola is the smartest and most best gun taker aparter in the world.


I hope so.  The exit wound makes quite a mess.


----------



## espoola (Aug 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I hope so.  The exit wound makes quite a mess.


At least he was right about that uppity rancher having to pay the fines and destroy his illegal stock pond!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

espoola said:


> At least he was right about that uppity rancher having to pay the fines and destroy his illegal stock pond!


Maybe.  I don't know.  I didn't follow the whole thing.


----------



## espoola (Aug 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe.  I don't know.  I didn't follow the whole thing.


Lion Eyes will back me up.
The feds were right!,....they made him pay all the fines and destroy his illegal, and despicable pond.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

*The continuing failure of centrally planned health care*

https://www.aei.org/publication/the-continuing-failure-of-centrally-planned-health-care/

Another day, another healthcare co-op failure. In July alone, three co-ops, HealthyCt in Connecticut, Community Care of Oregon, and Land of Lincoln in Illinois announced they are closing up shop. They join 13 other failed co-ops out of the original 23 that were a centerpiece of the Affordable Care Act’s vision for the future of healthcare organization — an unrealistic vision based on wishful thinking and sabotaged by the ACA itself.......

The ACA created Consumer Operated and Oriented Plans (co-ops) — private, state licensed, non-profit health insurance companies — to provide low-cost, consumer friendly coverage to individuals and small businesses. The theory was that since the co-ops didn’t have to show a profit, they could charge lower premiums, provide more services and be more responsive to their members. They would use collective purchasing power to lower administrative and information technology costs and keep members healthy through preventive care and evidence-based medicine.

The new plans would increase competition and lower everyone’s premiums.

*Twenty-three plans, funded with $2.4 billion in government loans, opened enrollment in 2013. By the end of 2015, 12 plans had failed, leaving $1.3 billion in delinquent loans, more than 700,000 people in 13 states scrambling for coverage, and hospitals and doctors with hundreds of millions of dollars in losses uncovered by the assets of the failed co-ops.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Keep Free Data Free

http://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2016-08-02/the-fcc-should-keep-free-data-on-mobile-devices


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> I didn't say I was never wrong
> 
> I don't have any way to know what really happened in the settlement, but I will make a judgement at the risk of being proven wrong -- what was reported in the paper is not the whole story.


The "whole story"?
Just because your paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you
Apparently your judgment is as flawed as the pinheads that run the EPA.
If Johnson was not in compliance, the EPA would still be up his a$$.

What we do know is:
That Johnson can keep his stock pond.
The stock pond followed Wyoming regulations
Stock ponds are exempt from EPA regulations.
The EPA can get involved if the stream that was damned up for the pond opens into a navigable waterway, it never did.
The EPA over stepped it's jurisdiction & was wrong from the beginning.
He pays no fines or fees to the US government
The consent degree states _"the United States, its departments or agencies, covenant not to sue or take administrative action against Mr. Johnson under the Clean Water Act”_ with respect to its original complaint involving the stock pond.

You were wrong a year ago about this and you're wrong today.
When you get to the bottom of this conspiracy and find the "whole truth", do let us know, won't you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *The continuing failure of centrally planned health care*
> 
> https://www.aei.org/publication/the-continuing-failure-of-centrally-planned-health-care/
> 
> ...



Comrade, another great example of central planning from the Presidium....


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The "whole story"?
> Just because your paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you
> Apparently your judgment is as flawed as the pinheads that run the EPA.
> If Johnson was not in compliance, the EPA would still be up his a$$.
> ...


The EPA can get involved if the stream that was damned up for the pond opens into a navigable waterway, it never did.
The EPA over stepped it's jurisdiction & was wrong from the beginning.​
Those statements come from PLF, not EPA.  You can depend on them if it fits your purpose.

You have attributed several statements to me that I don't remember making, but I don't have access to the original thread, so I am defenseless here.

If you look at the full terms of the settlement, Johnson gets his fish pond, and the EPA gets a restored and protected wetland (one of their favorite issues).


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> The EPA can get involved if the stream that was damned up for the pond opens into a navigable waterway, it never did.
> The EPA over stepped it's jurisdiction & was wrong from the beginning.​
> Those statements come from PLF, not EPA.  You can depend on them if it fits your purpose.
> 
> ...


Lets just admit it, master.
Im here for you, like rat used to be, but the EPA got used to push'n people around and got poked back in the chest on this one.
They sat right down and saved a little face by making this poor rancher plant a couple trees.


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

...dont get me wrong, I wanted them to fine him, blow up his pond and burn his ranch, just like you did.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

espoola said:


> Lets just admit it, master.
> Im here for you, like rat used to be, but the EPA got used to push'n people around and got poked back in the chest on this one.
> They sat right down and saved a little face by making this poor rancher plant a couple trees.


He's not a rancher, he's a welder.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

espoola said:


> ...dont get me wrong, I wanted them to fine him, blow up his pond and burn his ranch, just like you did.


I did?


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> It's not a stock pond.  For one thing, the man  has no stock.


Hey, I was wrong.  According to this photo --

http://www.tsln.com/csp/mediapool/sites/dt.common.streams.StreamServer.cls?STREAMOID=iCbJ_CvlOI5_nZhGU_LWcc$daE2N3K4ZzOUsqbU5sYuQj7aeIHY9CFmn3kY7Eg8zWCsjLu883Ygn4B49Lvm9bPe2QeMKQdVeZmXF$9l$4uCZ8QDXhaHEp3rvzXRJFdy0KqPHLoMevcTLo3h8xh70Y6N_U_CryOsw6FTOdKL_jpQ-&CONTENTTYPE=image/jpeg

the man has at least 4 head of what look like young steers.

Not much to graze there, though.


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

The rancher got away with it.
Dammit!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> He's not a rancher, he's a welder.



Amazingly you claim their is something going on that is not being reported and at the same time you claim to know what the man does for a living, and that he has no live stock....
The PLF successfully arbitrated the case and the EPA acquiesced and the judge ordered it so. If the EPA had a case they would still be pursuing it. They didn't.
News flash: In Wyoming along with ranching one can have another line of work...
I know a half dozen ranchers, everyone can weld.
It's a handy trade to know when it comes to things like pens, gates, squeeze chutes & stock trailers....
The EPA overstepped it's authority. End of story.
There was no wet land to restore or protect until the man built a stock pond.
The consent degree states _"the United States, its departments or agencies, covenant not to sue or take administrative action against Mr. Johnson under the Clean Water Act”_ with respect to its original complaint involving the stock pond.
Under the original complaint he was to remove the pond & faced astronomical fines.

Pond stays.
No fine.
EPA has no control over the pond.
You were wrong before and you are wrong again.

Someone get him a .45 to take apart.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

*


Man yelling in Arabic wounds two Belgian police with machete, then shot dead*

BRUSSELS, Aug 6 (Reuters) - A machete-wielding man yelling "Allahu Akbar!" (God is greatest) injured two female police officers before being shot outside the main police station in the southern Belgian city of Charleroi on Saturday, police in the city said.

The attacker, who was shot by a third officer, subsequently died of his wounds, but the police officers were out of danger, they added.

Prime Minister Charles Michel took to Twitter to condemn the attack, while Interior Minister Jan Jambon called it cowardly.

Islamist bombers killed 32 people in suicide attacks at Brussels airport and a metro station in March, and many of the jihadists who carried out attacks on Paris last November in which 130 people died were based in Belgium.

Brussels, home to European Union institutions and the headquarters of NATO, and the rest of Belgium are currently on a security alert level of three out of a maximum of four, a "serious" status with a "possible and probable" threat.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/man-yelling-in-arabic-wounds-two-belgian-police-with-machete-then-shot-dead/ar-BBvk7hB?li=BBnb4R7&ocid=iehp


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Amazingly you claim their is something going on that is not being reported and at the same time you claim to know what the man does for a living, and that he has no live stock....
> The PLF successfully arbitrated the case and the EPA acquiesced and the judge ordered it so. If the EPA had a case they would still be pursuing it. They didn't.
> News flash: In Wyoming along with ranching one can have another line of work...
> I know a half dozen ranchers, everyone can weld.
> ...


He has been reported as a welder in several news articles.

I was wrong about the stock (but just barely) - see the thread.

The entire course of Six Mile Creek has wetlands on both sides of its course.  "Wetlands means those areas that are inundated or saturated by surface or ground water at a frequency and duration sufficient to support, and that under normal circumstances do support, a prevalence of vegetation typically adapted for life in saturated soil conditions. Wetlands generally include swamps, marshes, bogs, and similar areas.”  -- 40 CFR 232.2

I will be wrong again, I am sure.  I doubt that Izzy will notice.

What's the deal with the .45?


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The EPA overstepped it's authority. End of story.


I am sure you would like that to be the end of t he story, but quoting PLF won't make it so.  

In another case, Rapanos v United States, in which a Michigan developer dumped fill without a permit on a seasonal wetland not directly connected to any flowing stream, PLF claimed that only waters that were flowing or had a year-round existence were subject to EPA jurisdiction.

Can you see the conflict with their press release here?


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> He has been reported as a welder in several news articles.
> 
> I was wrong about the stock (but just barely) - see the thread.
> 
> ...


I think we have both grown a little from this admission.
I thought you, well, infallible, that is why i worship you and agree with everything you say.
This confession gives me hope that I can someday attain espola status, as I am but a mere basker in your glorious light.
You have shown me, and others like me, (rat) that you are prone to mistakes, miscalculations, misunderstandings, disinformation, etc, etc,...
I cant wait for you to be wrong over and over again.
signed, your fan, espoola.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> I am sure you would like that to be the end of t he story, but quoting PLF won't make it so.
> 
> In another case, Rapanos v United States, in which a Michigan developer dumped fill without a permit on a seasonal wetland not directly connected to any flowing stream, PLF claimed that only waters that were flowing or had a year-round existence were subject to EPA jurisdiction.
> 
> Can you see the conflict with their press release here?


Did you not read and comprehend the article?
http://www.wyomingnews.com/news/wyoming-man-wins-epa-lawsuit-over-stock-pond/article_4e39fb68-173d-11e6-9b7f-c3df0a4d97b9.html
Here's the settlement link that is apart of the article above
http://www.wyomingnews.com/news/johnson-settlement/pdf_c69614e8-173d-11e6-98f7-bf1eb2826769.html

Geezus....Magoo...
The news article reflects what is in the settlement.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did you not read and comprehend the article?
> http://www.wyomingnews.com/news/wyoming-man-wins-epa-lawsuit-over-stock-pond/article_4e39fb68-173d-11e6-9b7f-c3df0a4d97b9.html
> Here's the settlement link that is apart of the article above
> http://www.wyomingnews.com/news/johnson-settlement/pdf_c69614e8-173d-11e6-98f7-bf1eb2826769.html
> ...


The settlement document has none of the quotes from PLF that you are so fond of.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> I am sure you would like that to be the end of t he story, but quoting PLF won't make it so.
> 
> In another case, Rapanos v United States, in which a Michigan developer dumped fill without a permit on a seasonal wetland not directly connected to any flowing stream, PLF claimed that only waters that were flowing or had a year-round existence were subject to EPA jurisdiction.
> 
> Can you see the conflict with their press release here?


The clean water act exempts stock ponds, the above is something a bit different.....but you knew that.

From wikiwiki:
The Supreme Court said basically the same thing as PLF.
See HOLDING below.
_Wetlands that have neither a hydrological nor ecological connection to other navigable waters do not fall within the jurisdiction of the Clean Water Act_



*Supreme Court of the United States
Argued February 21, 2006
Decided June 19, 2006
Full case name* _John A. Rapanos, et ux., et al., Petitioners v. United States; June Carabell, et al., Petitioners v. United States Army Corps of Engineers, et al._
*Docket nos.* 04-1034
*Holding*
Wetlands that have neither a hydrological nor ecological connection to other navigable waters do not fall within the jurisdiction of the Clean Water Act
*Court membership
Chief Justice*
John G. Roberts
*Associate Justices*
John P. Stevens *·* Antonin Scalia
Anthony Kennedy *·* David Souter
Clarence Thomas *·* Ruth Bader Ginsburg
Stephen Breyer *·* Samuel Alito
*Case opinions
Plurality* Scalia, joined by Roberts, Thomas, Alito
*Concurrence* Roberts
*Concurrence* Kennedy
*Dissent* Stevens, joined by Souter, Ginsburg, Breyer
*Dissent* Breyer
*Laws applied*
Clean Water Act

_*Rapanos v. United States*_, 547 U.S. 715 (2006), was a United States Supreme Court case challenging federal jurisdiction to regulate isolated wetlands under the Clean Water Act. It was the first major environmental case heard by the newly appointed Chief Justice, John Roberts and Associate Justice, Samuel Alito. The Supreme Court heard the case on February 21, 2006 and issued a decision on June 19, 2006. While five justices agreed to void rulings against the plaintiffs, who wanted to fill their wetlands to build a shopping mall and condos, the court was split over further details, with the four more conservative justices arguing in favor of a more restrictive reading of the term "navigable waters" than the four more liberal justices.


*Justice Scalia's plurality opinion[edit]*
Justice Antonin Scalia authored a plurality opinion, in which he was joined by Chief Justice John Roberts, Justice Clarence Thomas, and Justice Samuel Alito. Justice Scalia began his analysis by arguing that the Corps “exercises the discretion of an enlightened despot” and quoted factors it used when choosing to exercise jurisdiction, such as “aesthetics” and “in general, the needs and welfare of the people”.[6] He then criticized the cost associated with exercising jurisdiction, noting that the average applicant spends 788 days and $271,596 on an application and that “for backfilling his own wet fields”, Rapanos faced 63 months in prison.[7] Justice Scalia argued the “immense expansion of federal regulation” over “swampy lands” would give the Corps jurisdiction over “half of Alaska and an area the size of California in the lower 48 States.”[8]

Justice Scalia then detailed the Clean Water Act’s history, from the litigation forcing the Corps to broaden its jurisdiction beyond traditional navigable waters, to its adoption of the Migratory Bird Rule after _Riverside Bayview_, to _SWANCC'_s rejection of that rule and calls for new regulations. Justice Scalia then noted that the Corps has still not amended its published regulations and he emphasized a Government Accountability Office investigation finding disparate standards across different Corps district offices.[9] Justice Scalia ultimately concluded that Waters of the United States should only include relatively permanent, standing or continuously flowing bodies of water because, according to Justice Scalia, that was the definition of “the waters” in Webster’s Dictionary.[10] Justice Scalia also rejected Justice Anthony Kennedy's assertion that the same dictionary definition lists floods as an alternative usage because, according to Justice Scalia, it was “strange to suppose that Congress had waxed Shakespearean”. Therefore, Justice Scalia suggested the Corps regulations of intermittent streams were “useful oxymora”.

The plurality opinion stated that the Clean Water Act confers federal jurisdiction over non-navigable waters only if the waters exhibit a relatively permanent flow, such as a river, lake, or stream. In addition, a wetland only falls within the Corps' jurisdiction when there is a continuous surface water connection between it and a relatively permanent waterbody, such that it is difficult to determine where the waterbody ends and the wetland begins. In addition to his textualist arguments, Justice Scalia also argued that his conclusions conformed with basic principles of federalism. Quoting the CWA’s policy to “protect the primary responsibilities and rights of the States”, Justice Scalia argued the Corps’ inferred jurisdiction failed the clear statement rule. Furthermore, because the Corps’ interpretation “stretches the outer limits of Congress’s commerce power” Justice Scalia justified his selective interpretation under constitutional avoidance.[6] Justice Scalia spent the rest of his opinion attacking the other Justices' arguments. Justice John Paul Stevens wrote that the plurality opinion upset three decades of administrative and congressional practice, but Justice Scalia rejected this argument as “a curious appeal to entrenched Executive error”. Justice Scalia also characterized Justice Kennedy's significant nexus test as a “gimmick” Justice Kennedy employs to “devises his new statute all on his own” and his reasoning, Scalia taunts, is “turtles all the way down.”[8]

*Chief Justice Roberts' concurring opinion[edit]*
Chief Justice Roberts wrote separately to note that it was “unfortunate” the Court failed to reach a majority. Additionally, he criticized the Corps for refusing to publish guidance on the scope of its power even after being warned to do so in _SWANCC_.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> The settlement document has none of the quotes from PLF that you are so fond of.


The statements of the PDF and the settlement documents do not differ significantly and since the settlement document is part of the article only you would make the argument you are attempting to make. Read the settlement for yourself.
Please compare and contrast what you find different with the PLF & the settlement document.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The statements of the PDF and the settlement documents do not differ significantly and since the settlement document is part of the article only you would make the argument you are attempting to make. Read the settlement for yourself.
> Please compare and contrast what you find different with the PLF & the settlement document.


I read them all when they showed up on the old forum, and again today to refresh my memory.

I can tell the difference between what is in the settlement document, and the quotes in the news article attributed to the PLF spokesman.  Are you saying you can't?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> I read them all when they showed up on the old forum, and again today to refresh my memory.
> 
> I can tell the difference between what is in the settlement document, and the quotes in the news article attributed to the PLF spokesman.  Are you saying you can't?


I'm saying the news article below accurately describes the settlement statement. and that the PLF spokesman quoted in this article also reflect accurately to the settlement.   
http://www.wyomingnews.com/news/wyoming-man-wins-epa-lawsuit-over-stock-pond/article_4e39fb68-173d-11e6-9b7f-c3df0a4d97b9.html

Now, if you disagree the accuracy of article & the settlement with comments made by PLF in the article above.....
Please list these egregious errors. Compare and contrast so that we might all understand where your problem is.

The facts are
Stock ponds are exempt
This pond does not flow into a navigable water way
The EPA agreed with the plaintiff
The pond stays
No fines are levied
The "welder" has to plant some trees.

What else?

Oh...!!! You were wrong.


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm saying the news article below accurately describes the settlement statement. and that the PLF spokesman quoted in this article also reflect accurately to the settlement.
> http://www.wyomingnews.com/news/wyoming-man-wins-epa-lawsuit-over-stock-pond/article_4e39fb68-173d-11e6-9b7f-c3df0a4d97b9.html
> 
> Now, if you disagree the accuracy of article & the settlement with comments made by PLF in the article above.....
> ...


Hes obviously a "fake" rancher.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm saying the news article below accurately describes the settlement statement. and that the PLF spokesman quoted in this article also reflect accurately to the settlement.
> http://www.wyomingnews.com/news/wyoming-man-wins-epa-lawsuit-over-stock-pond/article_4e39fb68-173d-11e6-9b7f-c3df0a4d97b9.html
> 
> Now, if you disagree the accuracy of article & the settlement with comments made by PLF in the article above.....
> ...


The pond does flow into navigable waterway.  The claim that it doesn't because it is mostly captured by an irrigation ditch is one of the claims PLF makes that is not in the settlement, and is in opposition to the points PLF has conceded in the Michigan case mentioned above.

EPA did not say they agree with the plaintiff, except in the sense that they both agree to abide by the settlement.

The welder is required to plant willows, a plant commonly found in wetlands in that region.  In fact, he is even required to maintain the wetland nature of the planted area if for some reason he drains the pond so the willows will not die.  I thought you read all this.

Why did you put "welder" in quotes?  It is what he calls himself.  If you think he is a proper Wyoming rancher, bear in mind that his ranch is about 8 acres, and in some photos appears to have 4 head of stock.  I also recall that he said his wife has a horse, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> The pond does flow into navigable waterway.


Depends on what the meaning of "navigable" is.
Signed, Slick Willy.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

"My name is Andy Johnson and I live with my wife and four daughters on just under nine acres in Fort Bridger, Wyoming. I am 32 years old and work for the U.S. Steel Workers Union as a welder."

http://blog.pacificlegal.org/our-fight-with-epa/


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&


espola said:


> "My name is Andy Johnson and I live with my wife and four daughters on just under nine acres in Fort Bridger, Wyoming. I am 32 years old and work for the U.S. Steel Workers Union as a welder."
> 
> http://blog.pacificlegal.org/our-fight-with-epa/


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwjizMLIoa7OAhWK4SYKHaQzDTIQFggqMAI&url=http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/may/9/wyo-rancher-facing-20m-epa-fines-claims-victory/&usg=AFQjCNFPCk2GHzQ5xh2n8vj8ZeiMwiWJkQ&bvm=bv.129391328,d.eWE


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

I hate the rancher-welder for getting away with questioning and beating the federal overlord.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 6, 2016)

espoola said:


> I hate the rancher-welder for getting away with questioning and beating the federal overlord.


Idiot!
This "welder" did not obtain the paperwork, or pay the permit fees to obtain "rancher" status under the clean water act.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

espoola said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwjizMLIoa7OAhWK4SYKHaQzDTIQFggqMAI&url=http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/may/9/wyo-rancher-facing-20m-epa-fines-claims-victory/&usg=AFQjCNFPCk2GHzQ5xh2n8vj8ZeiMwiWJkQ&bvm=bv.129391328,d.eWE


If they think he is a rancher, that should tell you what kind of a newspaper that is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> The pond does flow into navigable waterway.  The claim that it doesn't because it is mostly captured by an irrigation ditch is one of the claims PLF makes that is not in the settlement, and is in opposition to the points PLF has conceded in the Michigan case mentioned above.
> 
> EPA did not say they agree with the plaintiff, except in the sense that they both agree to abide by the settlement.
> 
> ...


In the Michigan case the court ruled that "wetlands that have neither a hydrological nor ecological connection to other navigable waters do not fall within the jurisdiction of the Clean Water Act". Seems like a familiar argument in this case

Do you really think that if the EPA had a case they would agree to this settlement?
So they reached a settlement, the settlement says it's a stock pond. The state of Wyoming stated that all along.
STOCK PONDS ARE EXEMPT from the clean water act.
The wetlands in this case have neither a hydrological nor ecological connection to other navigable waters.
Perhaps the ruling had something to do with the EPA deciding to drop their claim?
The ranchers agrees to improve his property by planting trees, this burdens him how?
Regarding this man and his ranch....
My father in law is a dentist. He also has four acres of avocados.
He is considered an avocado farmer.

The pond stays.
No fines were imposed.
The EPA was out of line.
You are wrong.

Next!


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> In the Michigan case the court ruled that "wetlands that have neither a hydrological nor ecological connection to other navigable waters do not fall within the jurisdiction of the Clean Water Act". Seems like a familiar argument in this case
> 
> Do you really think that if the EPA had a case they would agree to this settlement?
> So they reached a settlement, the settlement says it's a stock pond. The state of Wyoming stated that all along.
> ...


Maybe you missed in the article you posted about the Michigan case that the court did not come to a decision, being split three ways 4-1-4.

The EPA settles cases all the time.  Do you think they never do?

I found the word "pond" several times in the settlement document and the attached mitigation plan.  However, I did not find the combination "stock pond" anywhere in there.  Of course I could be wrong - I might have missed something.  Just to be fair, are you keeping track of the number of times you have been wrong in this thread?

The hydrological connection to the navigable waters of the US are through the Black Fork River, the Green River, and the Colorado River.  Did you know the Colorado River is still considered to be "navigable" even though most of the time none of its water reaches the sea?

He says he is a welder.  Take it up with him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> I will be wrong again, I am sure.


Shocking!


----------



## espoola (Aug 6, 2016)

espola said:


> If they think he is a rancher, that should tell you what kind of a newspaper that is.


Hes a fake rancher.
Like a fake redneck, or a fake conservative.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2016)

espola said:


> Maybe you missed in the article you posted about the Michigan case that the court did not come to a decision, being split three ways 4-1-4.
> 
> The EPA settles cases all the time.  Do you think they never do?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2016)

espola said:


> Maybe you missed in the article you posted about the Michigan case that the court did not come to a decision, being split three ways 4-1-4.
> 
> The EPA settles cases all the time.  Do you think they never do?
> 
> ...


First of all you brought up the Michigan case attempting to make a point regarding the PLF... the holding of the court was published. I posted the holding of the court verbatim.
*Docket nos.* 04-1034
*Holding*
Wetlands that have neither a hydrological nor ecological connection to other navigable waters do not fall within the jurisdiction of the Clean Water Act

Of course the EPA settles cases.
They rarely settle cases where they do not impose their "penalties" and where they walk away and agree they have no jurisdiction.
If you can name three I'll be impressed.
What matters in the settlement documents is the rancher keeps his pond and the EPA gets no money & they have no say as to the future of the pond.
With regards to your contention regarding navigable waters, just exactly where is that stated in the settlement or the article we are talking about?
Being a welder does not negate him being a rancher anymore than being a dentist negates being a farmer....

The rancher keeps his permitted stock pond.
The EPA goes back to DC and ponders their next harassment.
You are beginning to sound like Hillary, squirming & twisting to justify your position.
The EPA over stepped, they have agreed to a settlement, yet you continue an argument that the EPA realized was wrong.
Why?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2016)

*Rapanos v. United States
126 S.Ct. 2208 (2006)*




Rapanos owned some wetlands that were isolated and 20 miles away from the nearest navigable waterway.  In open defiance of the law, he filled the wetlands with sand in order to build a shopping mall without getting a permit.
The US Army Corps of Engineers (USACE) fined Rapanos for not getting a permit.
The *Clean Water Act §301* prohibits damage to "navigable waters" without a permit (issued by the US Army Corps of Engineers, pursuant to *§404*).

Rapanos was convicted in a criminal trial and was forced to pay millions of dollars in civil penalties.  He appealed the civil penalties.
Rapanos argued that since the wetlands were not connected to a navigable waterway, they were not covered under the *Clean Water Act* and he could do whatever he wanted with his own land.
USACE argued that, based on the ruling in *United States v. Riverside Bayview Homes, Inc. *(474 U.S. 121 (1985)), any waters that USACE said were covered were covered.

The Appellate Court affirmed. Rapanos appealed.
At the same time, a developer named Carabell had sought a permit to build condominiums on 19 acres of wetlands, but the request was denied by the USACE.
Carabell sued, arguing that the Federal government did not have jurisdiction.

The Trial Court found that the Federal government had jurisdiction.  Carabell appealed.
The Appellate Court affirmed.  Carabell appealed.
The US Supreme Court combined the two cases.
*The US Supreme Court overturned the Appellate Court decisions and ruled that the USACE did not have jurisdiction.*
The US Supreme Court was sharply split. While they were able to come to a 5-4 decision about reversing the judgments against Rapanos and Carabell, they were unable to come to a majority decision on the details of where the jurisdictional limits should be drawn.
The plurality of Justices looked to the plain language of the *Clean Water Act* found that the term "navigable waters" in the *Clean Water Act* could be extended to waters which were connected to navigable waters, but not isolated bodies of water that were not directly connected.
"The only plausible interpretation of the phrase 'the waters of the United States' includes only those relatively permanent, standing or continuously flowing bodies of water 'forming geographic features' that are described in ordinary parlance as 'streams, oceans, rivers, and lakes."
The plurality looked to their decision in *Solid Waste Agency of Northern Cook County v. U.S. Army Corps of Engineers *(531 U.S. 159 (2001)) and recognized that if there were a _significant_ nexus between the wetland and a navigable body of water, it could be covered under the *Clean Water Act*, but in these cases, the wetlands were well isolated.
A wetland that is adjacent to a navigable water, or connected by a continuous surface flow would constitute a _significant nexus_, in Scalia's opinion.



In a concurring opinion, Justice Kennedy disagreed with the plurality on what exactly constitutes a _significant nexus_.
Kennedy felt that the USACE should be allowed to go back to the lower courts and introduce evidence that could establish that there was a significant nexus.

In a concurring opinion, Justice Roberts suggested that the USACE go back and issued a regulation clarifying exactly how far they felt that *§404* reached.  If they did that, then the courts would have to give USACE deference.
Since there were no published regulation or guidelines, the courts did not have to defer to USACE's case by case analysis.

In a dissent, it was suggested that the Courts go back to the deference they used in *Riverside, *which basically said that waters covered under the act include any waters that the USACE reasonably concludes may affect the water quality of adjacent lakes rivers and streams, even when the waters of those bodies are not directly connected to a navigable waterway.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> First of all you brought up the Michigan case attempting to make a point regarding the PLF... the holding of the court was published. I posted the holding of the court verbatim.
> *Docket nos.* 04-1034
> *Holding*
> Wetlands that have neither a hydrological nor ecological connection to other navigable waters do not fall within the jurisdiction of the Clean Water Act
> ...


The reason I brought up the Michigan case was because in that case the PLF presented an argument that if applied to the Johnson pond would agree with the EPA and Corps of Engineers having jurisdiction there under the Clean Water Act.  The indecision by the Supreme Court in that case is not relevant - what I was pointing out was the argument PLF made.

In the documents you have presented, where is the statement that the EPA realized they were wrong?  It's only 14 pages.  You should be able to find it easily if it's there.  Hint - you can save time if you start with paragraph 13 on page 4 of the settlement paper.

If I had to make a wild guess, I would say that PLF preferred Johnson present himself as a rancher rather than as a union welder.  It sounds better to their usual clientelle.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2016)

espola said:


> The reason I brought up the Michigan case was because in that case the PLF presented an argument that if applied to the Johnson pond would agree with the EPA and Corps of Engineers having jurisdiction there under the Clean Water Act.  The indecision by the Supreme Court in that case is not relevant - what I was pointing out was the argument PLF made.
> 
> In the documents you have presented, where is the statement that the EPA realized they were wrong?  It's only 14 pages.  You should be able to find it easily if it's there.  Hint - you can save time if you start with paragraph 13 on page 4 of the settlement paper.
> 
> If I had to make a wild guess, I would say that PLF preferred Johnson present himself as a rancher rather than as a union welder.  It sounds better to their usual clientelle.



Welder or rancher, stock ponds are exempt and the EPA overreached it's mandate.

You can continue to believe what ever you like...
The fact that the pond stays and no fines were administered tells me the EPA realized they were wrong
Here's another media report on the matter:


Last August a rancher in Wyoming who was being tagged with upwards of $16M in fines by the EPA for building a small stock pond on his property. Even though the pond actually cleans the water in the stream which flows through it, provides hydration for trees and keeps his cattle alive, the EPA determined that this was some sort of gross violation of their control over every drop of running or standing water in the country under their recently expanded interpretation of the Clean Water Act. (By the way… that power grab was suspended by the courts, but that’s not stopping the EPA from pursuing enforcement anyway.)

This case has finally come to a close, though it was “settled” rather than mandated by a judge. *The EPA is backing down, cancelling the fines and allowing Johnson to keep his pond.*

(Washington Times)

_A Wyoming rancher facing $20 million in fines for building a stock pond on his property has settled his lawsuit with the Environmental Protection Agency in a deal that allows him to keep his watering hole and his money.

In a case that drew national attention, the EPA ordered Mr. Johnson in January 2014 to tear out the pond or pay $37,500 per day in fines for what the agency described as a violation of the Clean Water Act, even though stock ponds are exempt from the federal law and he had obtained the necessary state and local permits.

In a settlement agreement announced Monday, Mr. Johnson agreed to plant willow trees and temporarily limit livestock access on a portion of the pond in what his attorneys described as “a win for the Johnson family and a win for the environment.”_

Here’s part of the statement from Jonathan Wood, a staff attorney with Pacific Legal Foundation who represented Andy Johnson:

“This settlement is a win for the Johnson family, and a win for the environment,” said Wood. “Under it, the Johnsons will pay no fine. They will not lose their property. They will not have to agree to federal jurisdiction or a federal permit, which would have surely entailed onerous conditions. In effect, the government will treat the pond as an exempt stock pond, in exchange for Andy further improving on the environmental benefits he has already created.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Welder or rancher, stock ponds are exempt and the EPA overreached it's mandate.
> 
> You can continue to believe what ever you like...
> The fact that the pond stays and no fines were administered tells me the EPA realized they were wrong
> ...


An exempt stock pond does not require a fence to keep out livestock (in fact, that would defeat its purpose), nor does the rancher  who constructs a stock pond have to do any improvements to mitigate the damage created by the pond.


----------



## espoola (Aug 7, 2016)

Rancher -1
EPA-Nil.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2016)

espola said:


> An exempt stock pond does not require a fence to keep out livestock (in fact, that would defeat its purpose), nor does the rancher  who constructs a stock pond have to do any improvements to mitigate the damage created by the pond.



If the EPA had a good case they wouldn't have settled
I'm sure his lawyers threw the EPA a bone and said sure we'll plant some trees...
That's what negotiations are all about.
Perhaps the rancher was intending to plant the trees all along to make the pond all the more enjoyable.
Where did you read the trees were planted to mitigate damages?
Where are you getting the rules you are citing regarding stock ponds?


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the EPA had a good case they wouldn't have settled
> I'm sure his lawyers threw the EPA a bone and said sure we'll plant some trees...
> That's what negotiations are all about.
> Perhaps the rancher was intending to plant the trees all along to make the pond all the more enjoyable.
> ...


You're sure?  Perhaps?


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2016)

The title of the Appendix to the Johnson/EPA settlement document is "Mitigation Plan".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2016)

espola said:


> You're sure?  Perhaps?


Yeah, I said perhaps.
I don't know and neither do you...
You seemingly have a problem with this rancher and his pond.
Wyoming's stock pond regulations some how offend you.
Perhaps you're just a fan of big government....
We do know the EPA settled their suit and got no money and once the court signs off on the new trees, the EPA will have no say regarding this mans property.
Win for clear thinking and law abiding citizens.
Loss for over intrusive, power hungry, centrally planned federal government...


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah, I said perhaps.
> I don't know and neither do you...
> You seemingly have a problem with this rancher and his pond.
> Wyoming's stock pond regulations some how offend you.
> ...


What I know is what I read in the settlement document.  I don't depend on the biased statements from Johnson's lawyer (it's his job to be biased in his client's favor) or biased reports from the local papers (it's good business to favor the locals).  I also depend on experience, education, and common sense.  

It's not me that sicced the EPA on Welder Johnson.  If I were to hazard a guess at the risk of being wrong, I would say it was one of his neighbors who were jealous of his creation, or who felt they had a prior appropriation of the water due to the construction and use of irrigation canals downstream.

A map of Johnson's neighborhood (his pond is upper right) --

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Fort+Bridger+State+Museum/@41.2374607,-110.4472124,4027m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x1d58edc2a0f1aeaf!8m2!3d41.3184731!4d-110.3886012!5m1!1e4

Note that none of his neighbors on the creek have built dams.  Note also several proper stock ponds on ranches southwest within a few miles.

If you want to do a little light reading on Western US water law and history, try Cadillac Desert by Marc Reisner, or, for a more local flavor (LADWP and the Owens Valley), Water and Power by William Kahrl.

"Whiskey is for drinking, water is for fighting" -- Mark Twain


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 8, 2016)

HRC leading in the polls. I guess when you poll 33% more Democrats in your poll those are the results you should get.

Curious, has anyone ever given themselves a nickname. I know Kobe did, but he's on a different level. It's like creating a thread about yourself, someone else can do it, but you can't. Like bunting to break up a no hitter, one of those unwtitten rules that if you break makes you look like a moron. 

Nobody cares about your neighborhood....


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> HRC leading in the polls. I guess when you poll 33% more Democrats in your poll those are the results you should get.
> 
> Curious, has anyone ever given themselves a nickname. I know Kobe did, but he's on a different level. It's like creating a thread about yourself, someone else can do it, but you can't. Like bunting to break up a no hitter, one of those unwtitten rules that if you break makes you look like a moron.
> 
> Nobody cares about your neighborhood....


Bitter about something?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2016)

espola said:


> .





espola said:


> It's not me that sicced the EPA on Welder Johnson.  If I were to hazard a guess at the risk of being wrong, I would say it was one of his neighbors who were jealous of his creation, or who felt they had a prior appropriation of the water due to the construction and use of irrigation canals downstream.


You certainly didn't notify the EPA re: the stock pond that this rancher constructed. but you probably would have if you were his neighbor.

The water continues to run down stream, only it's cleaner after having gone through the pond.
Did the Colorado River cease to run at glen canyon or hoover? It also runs cleaner....

The rancher won.
The EPA lost.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2016)

espola said:


> Bitter about something?


How 'bout our choices for President?


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You certainly didn't notify the EPA re: the stock pond that this rancher constructed. but you probably would have if you were his neighbor.
> 
> The water continues to run down stream, only it's cleaner after having gone through the pond.
> Did the Colorado River cease to run at glen canyon or hoover? It also runs cleaner....
> ...


I would have notified the Corps of Engineers if I held prior water rights that Johnson appropriated without permit or payment.  That's the way it works in dry areas of the western US.

"The water is cleaner" is another one of the PLF creations you seem to be fond of.  Is it cleaner after his cattle  crap in it?

The Colorado River is a interesting example for you to use here.  Every drop of that river's water is apportioned by law, interstate agreements, and international treaty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2016)

Minimum wage:

 is it ethical for the state to forcibly price out of jobs some workers (who, not incidentally, will be the least-skilled and most-disadvantaged workers amongst us) in order to artificially boost the incomes of other workers?


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Minimum wage:
> 
> is it ethical for the state to forcibly price out of jobs some workers (who, not incidentally, will be the least-skilled and most-disadvantaged workers amongst us) in order to artificially boost the incomes of other workers?


You are exactly the kind of person I expected to be suckered in by Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2016)

espola said:


> You are exactly the kind of person I expected to be suckered in by Trump.





espola said:


> I will be wrong again, I am sure.  I doubt that Izzy will notice.


I noticed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2016)

… is from page 197 of Steven Landsburg’s 2009 book, _The Big Questions_:

*Bullying and protectionism have a lot in common.  They both use force (either directly or through the power of the law) to enrich someone else at your involuntary expense.  If you’re forced to pay a $20-an-hour American for goods you could have bought from a $5-an-hour Mexican, you’re being extorted.  When a free-trade agreement allows you to buy from the Mexican after all, rejoice in your liberation.  To compensate your former exploiters is to succumb to Stockholm syndrome.*

Finally in modern America, the face and voice of protectionism belong unmistakably to a bully.  This protectionist isn’t camouflaged and prettied-up for public consumption.  This pig doesn’t wear even lipstick.  This protectionist more fully than any that I’ve ever encountered reveals the true nature of protectionism.  The bullying, boorish, bloviating, ignorant, hypocritical, megalomaniacal, greedy, grasping, and unprincipled Donald Trump is the unmasked image and un-euphemized spokesman of protectionism. “Progressive” supporters of protectionism might think – they certainly wish – that protectionism (and its mercantilist accouterments, such as *that great geyser of cronyism, the U.S. Export-Import Bank*) is something different than what Trump threatens to unleash, but these *“Progressives” are mistaken: protectionism, like Trump, is by its nature bullying.
*

The bullies were here long before Trump


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 8, 2016)

espola said:


> You are exactly the kind of person I expected to be suckered in by Trump.


Exactly.
Trump isnt one of us.
He has a problem with government.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 8, 2016)

Trump is what happens when people who are not in government think they can tell the government what the people want.
Its an insane proposition.
How can the people understand whats best?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trump is what happens when people who are not in government think they can tell the government what the people want.
> Its an insane proposition.
> How can the people understand whats best?


Agree.  How can the people in government understand what is best?


----------



## Wez (Aug 9, 2016)

B05 Irvine Strikers win Surf and ManCity.  Gonna be a good year.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Wez (Aug 9, 2016)

The US progressive tax system is for the most part, working as intended.  The more you make, the more you pay in taxes.  Yes, the ultra rich can significantly reduce their overall tax rate through the use of tax efficient investments and strategies.  The rich pay most of the taxes collected in the US.  The constant cries to tax the rich are mostly a political sound bite that appeals to people who don't really understand our tax system and who pays most of our taxes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> The rich pay most of the taxes collected in the US.  The constant cries to tax the rich are mostly a political sound bite that appeals to people who don't really understand our tax system and who pays most of our taxes.


One result of that "political sound bite that appeals to people who don't really understand". Then again, perhaps they do...


----------



## Wez (Aug 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> One result of that "political sound bite that appeals to people who don't really understand". Then again, perhaps they do...


"It's easy to judge others by their worst examples and ourselves by our best intentions" - GW Bush

The BO Presidency has enrichened the top 1% to a very large degree.  Any notion that BO has created a welfare state, I vigorously reject.  He was supposed to "clean up" Wall Street, instead he doubled down on the same leadership that led us down the drain.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> "It's easy to judge others by their worst examples and ourselves by our best intentions" - GW Bush
> 
> The BO Presidency has enrichened the top 1% to a very large degree.  Any notion that BO has created a welfare state, I vigorously reject.  He was supposed to "clean up" Wall Street, instead he doubled down on the same leadership that led us down the drain.


.....banking systems are fragile by design because it is impossible to take politics out of bank regulation. And it's impossible to do so because there are *inherent conflicts of interest between government and banking systems* such that banks need governments and governments need banks. Those conflicts of interest basically boil down to three features. *First,* *governments simultaneously regulate banks and borrow from banks*. *Second,* *governments simultaneously use their police power in order to enforce debt contracts on behalf of banks*; *but people who are being, let's say, forced out of their houses because they've defaulted on a mortgage are voters, and so when banking crises occur governments often have reasons to not enforce those debt contracts.* *Third,* *governments are in charge of liquidating failed banks*. *But the biggest group of creditors to a bank when a bank is liquidated are its depositors--who are voters.* And so governments have incentives to change the rules of government deposit insurance for political ends--so often extend deposit insurance beyond its statutory limits. Because of those three basic inherent conflicts of interest, it's extremely difficult to remove politics from banking. Governments have, or parties inside the government have inherent reasons for wanting to use the banking system for their own ends, and at the same time, bankers need the government in order to do things like enforce debt contracts. There's no getting politics out.--Stephen Haber co-author with Charles Calomiris of _Fragile by Design, https://www.amazon.com/Fragile-Design-Political-Princeton-Economic/dp/0691155240/_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> "It's easy to judge others by their worst examples and ourselves by our best intentions" - GW Bush


Sounds like words that BHO lives by.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 9, 2016)

espola said:


> I would have notified the Corps of Engineers if I held prior water rights that Johnson appropriated without permit or payment.  That's the way it works in dry areas of the western US.
> 
> "The water is cleaner" is another one of the PLF creations you seem to be fond of.  Is it cleaner after his cattle  crap in it?
> 
> The Colorado River is a interesting example for you to use here.  Every drop of that river's water is apportioned by law, interstate agreements, and international treaty.


Again you are speculating. I gotta believe we would have heard from someone down stream who was harmed by the negotiated settlement.  
That's not what happened here.
Perhaps the cattle did crap upstream, they do that with or without a stock pond.
But just as a beaver pond slows and then cleans water by allowing heavy sediments, like your bullshit, to fall to the bottom where it breaks down
allowing trees and plants to thrive...
The Colorado is interesting because there are many dams on it. Yet, as you point out every drop that folks claim, gets to them.
Other wise it would uncontrollably flood or perhaps slow to a trickle.
As much as the EPA wants to claim that water, they can't. Stock ponds are exempt. But you know that.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Again you are speculating. I gotta believe we would have heard from someone down stream who was harmed by the negotiated settlement.
> That's not what happened here.
> Perhaps the cattle did crap upstream, they do that with or without a stock pond.
> But just as a beaver pond slows and then cleans water by allowing heavy sediments, like your bullshit, to fall to the bottom where it breaks down
> ...


As I said already, the whole story is not what was printed in the paper or the PLF press release.  How do you think EPA and Corps of Engineers got wind of Johnson's dam?  The only people who had any way to know about it are his neighbors - think about it.

Folks' claims on the Colorado are based on how much water there is in the river, from flow measured at points just above the big reservoirs, or by measuring the level of Lake Mead.  Arizona and California get a lot less than they could use, because that's all there is, especially during the current drought.  About a month ago, Lake Mead reached the lowest level it has seen since it was filled in the 30's.


----------



## Wez (Aug 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like words that BHO lives by.


Awww, you and he have so much in common...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 9, 2016)

espola said:


> As I said already, the whole story is not what was printed in the paper or the PLF press release.  How do you think EPA and Corps of Engineers got wind of Johnson's dam?  The only people who had any way to know about it are his neighbors - think about it.
> 
> Folks' claims on the Colorado are based on how much water there is in the river, from flow measured at points just above the big reservoirs, or by measuring the level of Lake Mead.  Arizona and California get a lot less than they could use, because that's all there is, especially during the current drought.  About a month ago, Lake Mead reached the lowest level it has seen since it was filled in the 30's.


Asshole neighbors.
You may have a point.

The fact still remains, that the EPA bit off more than it was entitled to chew.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 9, 2016)

I personally think the EPA should continue to run roughshod over anyone they deem a threat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I personally think the EPA should continue to run roughshod over anyone they deem a threat.


Poor EPA.  They are always made to look like bullies'


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Today's "good guy with a gun" story...

http://jezebel.com/a-woman-was-fatally-shot-by-police-during-a-live-gun-de-1785067870?utm_campaign=socialflow_jezebel_facebook&utm_source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

_"According to Police Chief Thomas Lewis, the demonstration was intended to teach the class best practices in “using simulated lethal force.”

Knowlton was accidentally struck with a live round. She was taken to Lee Memorial Hospital where she was pronounced dead shortly thereafter.

Lewis has since called the incident, which occurred August 9, a “horrible accident.”
_
"Accident" my ass, more guns, more gun deaths.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Today's "good guy with a gun" story...
> 
> http://jezebel.com/a-woman-was-fatally-shot-by-police-during-a-live-gun-de-1785067870?utm_campaign=socialflow_jezebel_facebook&utm_source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> ...


Want to get around the constitution?
Let the EPA take charge.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> "Accident" my ass, more guns, more gun deaths.


Accidental deaths are less than 1% in your last link on page 1021.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Accidental deaths are less than 1% in your last link on page 1021.


And your point is?  More guns, more gun deaths.  300mil guns in the US, 1% accident rate = a lot of unnecessary deaths.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

_"Between 1955 and 1975, the Vietnam War killed over 58,000 American soldiers – less than the number of civilians killed with guns in the U.S. in an average two-year period.

In the first seven years of the U.S.-Iraq War, over 4,400 American soldiers were killed. Almost as many civilians are killed with guns in the U.S., however, every seven weeks.

On average, states with the highest gun levels had nine times the rate of unintentional firearms deaths compared to states with the lowest gun levels."_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> And your point is?  More guns, more gun deaths.  300mil guns in the US, 1% accident rate = a lot of unnecessary deaths.


What price is freedom? 
Parts of the constitution is so f'n annoying.


All accidental deaths should be outlawed.
Here are the top five causes of accidental death in the USA

1)Motor Vehicle Incidents (42,000 annual deaths)

2)Poisoning (39,000 annual deaths)

3)Falls (25,000 annual deaths)

4)Fires (2,700 annual deaths)

5)Choking (Approximately 2,500 deaths per year)

Accidental drowning cause another 2000 deaths per year
Accidental shootings cause 600 deaths per year.
http://listosaur.com/miscellaneous/top-5-causes-of-accidental-death-in-the-united-states/

Be careful out their, especially on your way to and from the soccer pitch.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Awww, you and he have so much in common...


You think so?
Gosh......


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Difference is, accidental gun deaths are mostly unnecessary.  You gotta drive, gotta eat, gotta walk around, etc.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Difference is, accidental gun deaths are mostly unnecessary.  You gotta drive, gotta eat, gotta walk around, etc.


Gotta clean your collection-quality AK-47.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

espola said:


> As I said already, the whole story is not what was printed in the paper or the PLF press release.  How do you think EPA and Corps of Engineers got wind of Johnson's dam?  The only people who had any way to know about it are his neighbors - think about it.
> 
> Folks' claims on the Colorado are based on how much water there is in the river, from flow measured at points just above the big reservoirs, or by measuring the level of Lake Mead.  Arizona and California get a lot less than they could use, because that's all there is, especially during the current drought.  About a month ago, Lake Mead reached the lowest level it has seen since it was filled in the 30's.


Thanks, the water rights of the Colorado River are well known Magoo. We are talking about a stock pond in Wyoming.
Perhaps the entire story hasn't been printed in the paper, but you are more than willing to speculate and tell the story as you imagine it to be. 
The known facts remain, the pond stays, the EPA goes back to DC and no fines or penalties are administered, a few trees get planted and temporary fence is put into place.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Difference is, accidental gun deaths are mostly unnecessary.  You gotta drive, gotta eat, gotta walk around, etc.


You can't legislate accidents away.
The facts are your way more likely to die driving to a soccer tournament, choking on a Jersey Mikes sub or falling down the stairs at the tournament hotel.
All accidental deaths are unnecessary, unintended, unplanned....


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks, the water rights of the Colorado River are well known Magoo. We are talking about a stock pond in Wyoming.
> Perhaps the entire story hasn't been printed in the paper, but you are more than willing to speculate and tell the story as you imagine it to be.
> The known facts remain, the pond stays, the EPA goes back to DC and no fines or penalties are administered, a few trees get planted and temporary fence is put into place.


I labeled my speculations as such.  I haven't even posted the most outrageous and funny stories that have come to mind - how the EPA found out abut the dam by studying satellite photos; how an EPA deputy convinced a horseback posse of neighbors armed with six-shooters and dynamite, intent on removing the threat to their crops and livestock, to return home peacefully; how the PLF convinced the neighbors to withdraw their complaints about Johnson's water grab; et cetera, etc, etc.

I confined my comments to reliable sources, and it looks like from your last post that you have trimmed down your claims to what can be established by the legal documents as well.  Good for you.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can't legislate accidents away.
> The facts are your way more likely to die driving to a soccer tournament, choking on a Jersey Mikes sub or falling down the stairs at the tournament hotel.
> All accidental deaths are unnecessary, unintended, unplanned....


Accidental deaths in cars have been reduced by legal and technical improvements to vehicles and highway.  Improvements to the building codes for stairs have made them safer.  I don't know of any safety regulations for Jersey Mike subs - maybe there is an amendment that protects them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> _"Between 1955 and 1975, the Vietnam War killed over 58,000 American soldiers – less than the number of civilians killed with guns in the U.S. in an average two-year period.
> 
> In the first seven years of the U.S.-Iraq War, over 4,400 American soldiers were killed. Almost as many civilians are killed with guns in the U.S., however, every seven weeks.
> 
> On average, states with the highest gun levels had nine times the rate of unintentional firearms deaths compared to states with the lowest gun levels."_


Link Please.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> And your point is?  More guns, more gun deaths.  300mil guns in the US, 1% accident rate = a lot of unnecessary deaths.


That's less then 1%.  Gosh I wish I had that link!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Difference is, accidental gun deaths are mostly unnecessary.


How profound.  You ever watch espola take apart a .45 cal pistol?  I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can't legislate accidents away.


Which is why we should create an environment that leads us toward less guns in the population, so we don't continue to be the poster child for gun violence in the world.



Lion Eyes said:


> The facts are your way more likely to die driving to a soccer tournament, choking on a Jersey Mikes sub or falling down the stairs at the tournament hotel.


Unless you also have a gun on you, then you get to add to that list of ways to die.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's less then 1%.  Gosh I wish I had that link!!


Christ, just Google gun deaths you dolt.  I realize it's less than 1%, but with so many guns in the US, the number still adds up quickly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Christ, just Google gun deaths you dolt.  I realize it's less than 1%, but with so many guns in the US, the number still adds up quickly.


42000 auto deaths - 600 gun deaths per year...

Approx:
320,000,000 population
2,600,000 deaths per year
131,000 accidental or unintended deaths per year
600 accidental shooting deaths.....
Hmmm.....I worry more about that spot on your back your dermatologists is looking at

Accidental shootings are really nothing to worry about


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm.....I worry more about that spot on your back your dermatologists is looking at
> 
> Accidental shootings are really nothing to worry about


Unless I'm wearing a gun and the doctor is, then we get to add accidental gun death to the list of ways to die, unnecessarily....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Unless I'm wearing a gun and the doctor is, then we get to add accidental gun death to the list of ways to die, unnecessarily....


Statistics say your wrong...even if  you and you doctor were wearing guns.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Statistics say your wrong...even if  you and you doctor were wearing guns.


No Lion, the more guns that are present, the more chance of one of them going off and hurting someone.  The fact that you can also die from other things in society doesn't change the fact that guns represent a danger to people who are around them.

http://jezebel.com/a-woman-was-fatally-shot-by-police-during-a-live-gun-de-1785067870?utm_campaign=socialflow_jezebel_facebook&utm_source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

This should get some folks hopping...

*American Hunters – The World’s Largest Army*
Thoughts on Hunters, this is an interesting slant on things.  The world’s largest army; America’s hunters!  I had never thought about this, but a blogger added up the deer license sales in just a handful of states and arrived at a striking conclusion:

There were over 600,000 hunters this season in the state of Wisconsin.  Allow me to restate that number: 600,000.  Over the last several months, Wisconsin’s hunters became the eighth largest army in the world:  more men in arms than in Iran.  More than France and Germany combined.  These men and women deployed to the woods of a single American state, Wisconsin, to hunt with firearms, and no one was killed.

That number pales in comparison to the 750,000 who hunted the woods of Pennsylvania and Michigan’s 700,000 hunters, all of whom have now returned home safely.  Toss in a quarter million hunters in West Virginia and it literally establishes the fact that the hunters of those four states alone would comprise the largest army in the world.  And then add in the total number of hunters in the other 46 states.  It’s millions more.

The point?  America will forever be safe from foreign invasion with that kind of home-grown firepower.  Hunting, it’s not just a way to fill the freezer; it’s a matter of national security.  That’s why all enemies, foreign and domestic, want to see us disarmed.  Food for thought, when next we consider gun control.

Overall it’s true, so if we disregard some assumptions that hunters don’t possess the same skills as soldiers, the question would still remain, what army of 2 million would want to face 30, 40, 50 million armed citizens?  For the sake of our freedom, don’t ever allow gun control or confiscation of guns.

http://nation.foxnews.com/2013/11/04/american-hunters-–-world’s-largest-army


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This should get some folks hopping...
> 
> *American Hunters – The World’s Largest Army*
> Thoughts on Hunters, this is an interesting slant on things.  The world’s largest army; America’s hunters!  I had never thought about this, but a blogger added up the deer license sales in just a handful of states and arrived at a striking conclusion:
> ...


http://www.wausaudailyherald.com/story/news/local/2015/11/27/deer-season-deadliest-years/76302796/

_"Wisconsin's 2015 gun-deer season is the deadliest in the past five years"_

LOLZ


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How profound.  You ever watch espola take apart a .45 cal pistol?  I wouldn't recommend it.


I have never taken apart a .45 in my life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> No Lion, the more guns that are present, the more chance of one of them going off and hurting someone.  The fact that you can also die from other things in society doesn't change the fact that guns represent a danger to people who are around them.


Statistically that doesn't hold true.
There are millions of gun owners...600 hundred die of accidental shootings...???


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Christ, just Google gun deaths you dolt.  I realize it's less than 1%, but with so many guns in the US, the number still adds up quickly.


How quickly is it adding up?



Wez said:


> Which is why we should create an environment that leads us toward less guns in the population, so we don't continue to be the poster child for gun violence in the world.
> Unless you also have a gun on you, then you get to add to that list of ways to die.


How do you plan on creating an environment that leads us toward less guns in the population, so we don't continue to be the poster child for gun violence in the world?  I think politicians should be the first to give up their firearms including their bodyguards.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Statistically that doesn't hold true.
> There are millions of gun owners...600 hundred die of accidental shootings...???


How much is 600 hundred?


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Statistically that doesn't hold true.


Please explain.  How does any accidental gun deaths in the US "not hold true"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.wausaudailyherald.com/story/news/local/2015/11/27/deer-season-deadliest-years/76302796/
> 
> _"Wisconsin's 2015 gun-deer season is the deadliest in the past five years"_
> 
> LOLZ


WAUSAU - Wisconsin's 2015 gun-deer season is the deadliest in the past five years, with two shooting fatalities already recorded as hunters head into the woods for closing weekend.

The fatalities brought to an end a three-year series of nine-day rifle seasons that had been free of firearm deaths; the total surpasses the number of gun deaths to happen over the last five seasons of deer hunting combined.....
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was looking for the statistics to see how many hunters were killed on the road going or coming from their hunts...


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I was looking for the statistics to see how many hunters were killed on the road going or coming from their hunts...


You mean," in addition" to the ones who died or were injured hunting?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

espola said:


> How much is 600 hundred?


One more than 599....
Way less than 42000.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

You


Lion Eyes said:


> One more than 599....
> Way less than 42000.


So, because you are more likely to die from something else, a gun death is no big deal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> No Lion, the more guns that are present, the more chance of one of them going off and hurting someone.  The fact that you can also die from other things in society doesn't change the fact that guns represent a danger to people who are around them.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/a-woman-was-fatally-shot-by-police-during-a-live-gun-de-1785067870?utm_campaign=socialflow_jezebel_facebook&utm_source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


That's funny.  When I was on the Midway I was surrounded by guns, missiles, bombs, rockets and none of them ever went off.  Pretty amazing when you think about how much firepower and fuel is packed in to 4 acres of flight deck.  The fact that guns represent a danger to people who are around them doesn't change the fact that you can also die from other things in society .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> You mean," in addition" to the ones who died or were injured hunting?


Well for three years none were killed hunting...wonder if there were no fatal car accidents for three years?

I've hunted for decades, I know of no one injured hunting.
I know many soccer players injured over the years.

Statistics don't matter.
Guns cause accidents.
Someone please protect me from the cradle to the grave.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> You
> 
> 
> So, because you are more likely to die from something else, a gun death is no big deal?


All accidental deaths are tragic.
Skin cancer is worth worrying about
Accidental shootings are not.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Someone please protect me from the cradle to the grave.


http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/01/americas-top-killing-machine/384440/

_"Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year."_

Statistics prove you wrong Lion.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> All accidental deaths are tragic.
> Skin cancer is worth worrying about
> Accidental shootings are not.


Is SPF 600 hundred bullet-proof?


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When I was on the Midway I was surrounded by guns...


You mean on the museum ship?  Another great analogy from the rabbit hole...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please explain.  How does any accidental gun deaths in the US "not hold true"?


Did you read the article tootse?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> You
> 
> 
> So, because you are more likely to die from something else, a gun death is no big deal?


That depends on you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> No Lion,* the more guns that are present, the more chance of one of them going off and hurting someone.*  The fact that you can also die from other things in society doesn't change the fact that guns represent a danger to people who are around them.





Bruddah IZ said:


> That's funny.  When I was on the Midway *I was surrounded by guns, missiles, bombs, rockets and none of them ever went off.*  Pretty amazing when you think about how much firepower and fuel is packed in to 4 acres of flight deck.  The fact that guns represent a danger to people who are around them doesn't change the fact that you can also die from other things in society .





Wez said:


> You mean on the museum ship?  Another great analogy from the rabbit hole...


Aye, the museum.  Have you ever been surrounded by guns?  Accidental gun deaths happen when people don't follow rules.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Accidental gun deaths happen when people don't follow rules.


Usually, and they happen because of negligence, absent mindedness, mistake, freak circumstance or in other words, by simply being a part of human existence.  More guns, more gun deaths.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/01/americas-top-killing-machine/384440/
> 
> _"Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year."_
> 
> Statistics prove you wrong Lion.


So in your policy decision would you allot more money to mental health care or administering background checks for gun licensing?  As suspected from your link: 

*Firearm homicides*

Number of deaths: 11,208
Deaths per 100,000 population: 3.5

Again, the number above represents approximately one third of gun deaths.  Can you guess the cause of death for the other two thirds?  So if gun deaths are going to pass car deaths, I wonder what the magnitudes might be for homicide vs. suicide.  At least your sources are consistent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Usually, and they happen because of negligence, absent mindedness, mistake, freak circumstance or in other words, by simply being a part of human existence.  More guns, more gun deaths.


More negligence, absent mindedness, mistake, freak circumstance, more gun deaths.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> More negligence, absent mindedness, mistake, freak circumstance, more gun deaths.


You "can" reduce the number of guns in that equation...with policy designed to do so over a long period of time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> You "can" reduce the number of guns in that equation...with policy designed to do so over a long period of time.


But accidental gun deaths totally rely on  "negligence, absent mindedness, mistake, freak circumstance".  You can continue with the contention that concentration of guns equals more deaths but several Hunter States prove you wrong over the years.


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can continue with the contention that concentration of guns equals more deaths but several Hunter States prove you wrong over the years.


Really?

http://content.csbs.utah.edu/~rhuef/courses/Notes5321-6321/trauma_article.pdf

_"People of all age groups are significantly more likely to die from unintentional firearm injuries when they live in states with more guns, relative to states with fewer guns. On average, states with the highest gun levels had nine times the rate of unintentional firearms deaths compared to states with the lowest gun levels."_


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2016)

The funny thing is BIZ, I don't even think you believe your BS, you just like to argue.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But accidental gun deaths totally rely on  "negligence, absent mindedness, mistake, freak circumstance".  You can continue with the contention that concentration of guns equals more deaths but several Hunter States prove you wrong over the years.


Hunter states have an entirely different gun culture than non-hunter states.

Example - my father said to me in a discussion on magazine size - "If you can't kill it in 3 shots you shouldn't be in the woods."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

espola said:


> Hunter states have an entirely different gun culture than non-hunter states.


Yes, it's a culture that statistically understands the consequences of "negligence, absent mindedness, mistakes, and freak circumstances" when it comes to gun safety.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes, it's a culture that statistically understands the consequences of "negligence, absent mindedness, mistakes, and freak circumstances" when it comes to gun safety.


Statistics has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> The funny thing is BIZ, I don't even think you believe your BS, you just like to argue.


Easy killer.  I like finding disclaimers in your own links after making such strong statements about correlation being causation in regard to gun availability and gun deaths.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 10, 2016)

espola said:


> Statistics has nothing to do with it.


Please continue.  Wez just posted a 20 year old study chocked full of stats.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Please continue.  Wez just posted a 20 year old study chocked full of stats.


I was discussing the cultural differences.


----------



## Wez (Aug 11, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Easy killer.  I like finding disclaimers in your own links after making such strong statements about correlation being causation in regard to gun availability and gun deaths.


At least I support my claims with evidence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> All accidental deaths are tragic.
> Skin cancer is worth worrying about
> Accidental shootings are not.





Wez said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/01/americas-top-killing-machine/384440/
> 
> _"Gun deaths are poised to surpass automobile deaths in the United States this year."_
> 
> Statistics prove you wrong Lion.


Poopycock!

I'm talking about accidental guns deaths .

ACCIDENTAL ....


----------



## espoola (Aug 11, 2016)

espola said:


> Hunter states have an entirely different gun culture than non-hunter states.
> 
> Example - my father said to me in a discussion on magazine size - "If you can't kill it in 3 shots you shouldn't be in the woods."


Which states are non-hunter states?
Are there some states where hunting is banned?, or are you talking about states where hunting is over regulated?
I dont understand.
Hunting is a regional thing within all states. 
The more rural areas usually have more of a hunting tradition, whereas the more urban areas dont.


----------



## espoola (Aug 11, 2016)

Dont get me wrong.
I think all guns should be banned, or given with special government permission just like you do.


----------



## Just a Parent (Aug 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poopycock!
> 
> I'm talking about accidental guns deaths .
> 
> ACCIDENTAL ....


Right . . .

"I regret to inform you that your son was shot dead this morning. But don't feel bad. The shooting was not ACCIDENTAL"

In the meantime, talking of "American badgers," . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)

espola said:


> I was discussing the cultural differences.


And I'm sure the culture generated those stats.  Please go on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)

Wez said:


> At least I support my claims with evidence.


At least I support my claims with your evidence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)

*News Story III*: *“If South Africa Lifts The Ban On Trading Rhino Horns, Will Rhinos Benefit?”* from NPR featuring John Hume, a private game rancher in South Africa who owns 1,300 rhinos (more than anybody in the world, some are pictured above from a National Geographic profile on his rhino ranch) and 10,000 pounds of rhino horns.

South Africa’s highest court is preparing to decide whether to uphold the country’s domestic ban on trading rhino horn. Supporters of the ban say striking it down would encourage international smuggling of rhino horn, which fuels poaching. But private rhino owners like Hume contend that meeting demand for rhino horn is the best way to curb poaching and save the species.

On the black market, the price of rhino horn can fetch more than gold. In an effort to stem poaching, international trade was banned in 1977 under CITES, the multilateral treaty that regulates wildlife trade in order to protect endangered species. *In South Africa, domestic trade in rhino has been illegal since 2009. But poaching has only increased. Hume says the only way to save the species it to sell the horn.*

In order to protect his animals, Hume spends more than $200,000 a month in security. “I will run out of money. I will run out of protection of my rhinos,” he says. “I will not indefinitely be able to afford the helicopters, the soldiers, the radars.”

Rhino horn grows back if not fully removed from the animal, and Hume regularly trims it off his animals. He has stockpiled 5 tons of the stuff.

*Economic Lesson*: When private property rights for a valuable asset like rhinos or elephants are not allowed (like in most African countries), and/or when commercial sale of valuable assets like rhino horns or elephant ivory are illegal (like in all of Africa), the results are predictable: The herds of rhinos and elephants will decrease over time due to illegal poaching  (1,175 rhinos were poached last year in South Africa – home to 80% of the world’s rhinos – up from only 13 rhinos in 2007) and illegal sales of horns and ivory. In other words, it’s the predicable economic outcome known as the “tragedy of the commons.” *When a valuable asset like elephants or rhino are owned in common by everybody, there is no financial incentive to provide good care and stewardship of those animals. The tragedy is the predictable outcome that those assets like rhinos and elephants will decline in numbers. In contrast, when private ownership and commercial use are allowed for rhinos and elephants, the economic incentives of private property and financial rewards will produce a predictable outcome: greater numbers of elephants and rhinos (for example, John Hume’s rhino herd has been increasing by nearly 200 per year).*


----------



## espoola (Aug 11, 2016)

In case you people havent figured it out yet, Im not espola or bernie Sanders.
Oops did I just mess that up?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)

Happy one month anniversary to me on the new Forum


----------



## espoola (Aug 11, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Happy one month anniversary to me on the new Forum


Hana Ho!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)

*Maybe the Worst Sentence (and Article) I Have Ever Read About Uber?*

By driving Uber out of the market, cities can help to keep their taxi industry competitive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)

A man who chooses between drinking a glass of milk and a glass of a solution of potassium cyanide does not choose between two beverages; he chooses between *life and death*. A society that chooses between capitalism and socialism does not choose between two social systems; it chooses between *social cooperation and the disintegration of society*. Socialism is not an alternative to capitalism; it is *an alternative to any system under which men can live as human beings.-- *Mises


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)

The complete disintegration of Venezuela’s society and economy due to socialism. When will we hear from Bernie, Hillary or Barack about the horrific failures of socialism just 1,400 miles from Miami? Or from left-leaning economist Mark Weisbrot, who in November 2013 scolded the “Venezuela haters” by claiming that “this economy is not the Greece of Latin America,” and warning the haters (aka sensible adults) that “predicting a Venezuelan apocalypse won’t make it happen.”






Mark Weisbrot


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)

Although the Venezuela case illustrates the extreme failures from full-throttled socialism, *we get the same adverse outcomes*, just to a lesser degree, from less extreme forms of socialism. For example, Venezuela tried to repeal the laws of supply and demand on a grand scale in every market and ended up with disastrous outcomes and a complete economic collapse. *To a lesser degree, progressives in the US try to repeal the laws of supply and demand in just one market – the market for low-skilled workers. The negative effects of that attempt to circumvent market forces might be less severe and less noticeable than the economic chaos in Venezuela, but it’s nonetheless still a very “Venezuelan outcome” — just on a more limited scale.*--Mark Perry


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Wez (Aug 11, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> At least I support my claims with your evidence.


Only in your own mind.  Every time you've been challenged to describe or prove the above, you've gone silent.


----------



## espoola (Aug 11, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


I think they should get solid gold, silver, and bronze medals respectively, and they should be tax free.
They should however, pay to have advertised what a commoner would be required to pay in taxes


----------



## espoola (Aug 11, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The complete disintegration of Venezuela’s society and economy due to socialism. When will we hear from Bernie, Hillary or Barack about the horrific failures of socialism just 1,400 miles from Miami? Or from left-leaning economist Mark Weisbrot, who in November 2013 scolded the “Venezuela haters” by claiming that “this economy is not the Greece of Latin America,” and warning the haters (aka sensible adults) that “predicting a Venezuelan apocalypse won’t make it happen.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This model is proven, unlike other models wired into climate politics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2016)

Wez said:


> Only in your own mind.  Every time you've been challenged to describe or prove the above, you've gone silent.





Bruddah IZ said:


> So in your policy decision would you allot more money to mental health care or administering background checks for gun licensing?  As suspected from your link:
> 
> *Firearm homicides*
> 
> ...


Hardly silent.  Please continue.


----------



## Wez (Aug 11, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hardly silent.  Please continue.


Hardly proves anything.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> Hardly proves anything.


It proves you post stats without understanding them and what policies might be prioritized and implemented.


----------



## Wez (Aug 12, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It proves you post stats without understanding them and what policies might be prioritized and implemented.


Oh really, please describe to me what exactly I posted that I don't understand.  Go ahead BIZ, describe what the conversation was, the context, the specific points being made and how my links somehow support you and not me, we'll wait....

You're such a waste of time, the perpetual rabbit hole...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> Oh really, please describe to me what exactly I posted that I don't understand.  Go ahead BIZ, describe what the conversation was, the context, the specific points being made and how my links somehow support you and not me, we'll wait....
> 
> You're such a waste of time...


And yet you respond.  Back in to contradiction mode again I see.




Bruddah IZ said:


> *So in your policy decision would you allot more money to mental health care or administering background checks for gun licensing? * As suspected from your link:
> 
> *Firearm homicides*
> 
> ...


And before I describe anything, how about you answer some policy questions.


----------



## Wez (Aug 12, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And yet you respond.


And that sir, is my mistake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> And that sir, is my mistake.


Join the Club.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 13, 2016)

It is axiomatic that any government sponsored program will always accomplish the opposite of the stated intent.--Nelson Nash


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

E-cigarettes do not contain tobacco. They contain nicotine, a chemical derived from tobacco and other plants.
Plain English was never a deterrent, though, to regulators on an empire-expanding mission. The Food and Drug Administration this week rolled out new regulations on e-cigarettes based on a 2009 law giving the agency power over products that "contain tobacco."


This is from a first-rate editorial by Holman Jenkins in today's _Wall Street Journal_, "The FDA's Misguided Nicotine Crusade." There's not a wasted paragraph, and were I to quote the best paragraphs, I would be quoting the whole thing.


Here's one other key paragraph though:

E-cigarettes, let's remember, operate by heating a solution containing nicotine, rather than burning tobacco. These small operators are unlikely to afford the estimated million-dollar cost of submitting each and every existing product and product variation for retroactive consideration by the FDA, as required by the law. Their trade group, the Smoke-Free Alternatives Trade Association, estimates that 99% of existing products therefore will exit the market during the two-year phase-in of the prohibitory new rules.
Jenkins's article could easily have been titled, with no exaggeration, "The FDA's Nasty Pro-Tobacco Crusade."


It's hard for me to believe that a well-funded public interest firm--Institute for Justice, maybe--could not have a good case against this regulation. *When the Congress gives the FDA power to regulate tobacco, and the FDA uses this power to regulate something that contains zero tobacco, one would think the case against the FDA would be slam-dunk.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

*The Olympic Games Are a Human Rights Disaster. Here's How to Fix Them.*

*....Over one million people lost their homes for the 2008 Beijing games alone. Brazil has similarly evicted large numbers of people for the currently ongoing Rio Olympics, and even more to build stadiums for the 2014 World Cup. Most of those evicted are the poor and people lacking in political power.*

*https://fee.org/articles/the-olympic-games-are-a-human-rights-disaster-heres-how-to-fix-them/?mc_cid=1f98532f34&mc_eid=6aa86d7108*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

*The War on Air Conditioning Heats Up*

Is it immoral to use air conditioning?

https://fee.org/articles/the-war-on-air-conditioning-heats-up/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

“The Most Dangerous Faggot Tour”

College administrators are short on guts and backbone. But there is a glimmer of hope every now and then. Young Americans for Liberty at Rutgers University invited Breitbart News’ technology editor, Milo Yiannopoulos, who is a homosexual, to give a lecture. Yiannopoulos describes his lecture tour as “The Most Dangerous Faggot Tour.” His lecture was titled “How the Progressive Left Is Destroying American Education.”

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/opinion/20160404/walter-e-williams-administrators-closed-minds-snapped-open-by-pocketbooks


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

Christina Hoff Sommers is an avowed feminist and a scholar at the American Enterprise Institute. She’s spent a lifetime visiting college campuses. Recently, upon her arrival at Oberlin College, Georgetown University and other campuses, trigger warnings were issued asserting, in her words, that her “very presence on campus” was “a form of violence” and that she was threatening students’ mental health.

At Oberlin, 30 students and the campus therapy dog retired to a “safe room” with soft music, crayons and coloring books to escape any uncomfortable facts raised by Sommers.

The problem for students and some professors is that Sommers challenges the narrative, with credible statistical facts, that women are living in a violent, paternalistic rape culture.

As a result, she has been “excommunicated from the church of campus feminism” in order to protect women from her uncomfortable facts. *This prompted Sommers to say, “There’s a move to get young women in combat, and yet on our campuses, they are so fragile they can’t handle a speaker with dissenting views.”

http://www.dentonrc.com/opinion/columns-headlines/20150824-walter-e.-williams-college-erode-free-speech.ece*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.aei.org/publication/do-you-hear-that-it-might-be-the-growing-sounds-of-pocketbooks-snapping-shut-and-the-chickens-coming-home/

Scott MacConnell cherishes the memory of his years at Amherst College, where he discovered his future métier as a theatrical designer. But protests on campus over cultural and racial sensitivities last year soured his feelings. Now Mr. MacConnell, who graduated in 1960, is *expressing his discontent through his wallet*. In June, he cut the college out of his will. “As an alumnus of the college, I feel that I have been lied to, patronized and basically dismissed as an old, white bigot who is insensitive to the needs and feelings of the current college community,” Mr. MacConnell, 77, wrote in a letter to the college’s alumni fund in December, when he first warned that he was reducing his support to the college to a token $5.

*A backlash from alumni is an unexpected aftershock of the campus disruptions of the last academic year.* Although fund-raisers are still gauging the extent of the effect on philanthropy, some colleges — particularly small, elite liberal arts institutions — have reported a decline in donations, accompanied by a laundry list of complaints.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

*Despite having more oil reserves than Saudi Arabia, and in fact more proven oil reserves than any country in the world *(8 times more than the US), oil-rich Venezuela’s economy is imploding and collapsing under the crippling burden of socialism, and economic conditions there have deteriorated so dramatically that they probably now qualify as the “*economic apocalypse*” that some left-leaning economists were predicting just a few years ago would never happen in Venezuela. Some links and updates about Venezuela’s economic apocalypse appear below (see my previous *CD* post Venezuela Apocalypse I from May):--Mark Perry

http://www.aei.org/publication/venezuelan-apocalypse-ii-more-updates-on-the-epic-failure-of-socialism-in-oil-rich-venezuela/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-venezuela-brazil-idUKKCN10L1KE

*Venezuelans flood Brazil border in 36-hour grocery run*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

Why are we always so happy to get a low mortgage interest rate like 3.25% when the true interest rate is actually 20 times that?


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why are we always so happy to get a low mortgage interest rate like 3.25% when the true interest rate is actually 20 times that?


Please explain.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please explain.  How does any accidental gun deaths in the US "not hold true"?


Statistically your way more likely to die in an auto accident going or coming from the doctors office then from an accidental shooting.
Again all accidentals deaths are tragic.
Better education safety classes and awareness will continue to lower the number of accidental deaths.
They won't eliminate them. Again what are folks gonna do? Stop driving ?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's an article regarding gun safety...
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jason-p-stadtlander/guns-and-children-dont-be_b_5923268.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

espola said:


> Please explain.


Ammortize a 30 year mortgage and see what percentage of your monthly payment goes to interest.


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ammortize a 30 year mortgage and see what percentage of your monthly payment goes to interest.


Again showing that you have no idea what "interest" means.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

espola said:


> Again showing that you have no idea what "interest" means.


"Please explain"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2016)

espola said:


> Again showing that you have no idea what "interest" means.


Oh BTW,  "Izzy noticed"


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh BTW,  "Izzy noticed"


Ignore the laughter.  You are doing great.  Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 14, 2016)

espola said:


> Ignore the laughter.  You are doing great.  Please continue.


Come on Magoo...you suck.
F the please continue
You call bullshit, so start 'splaining yourself....


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come on Magoo...you suck.
> F the please continue
> You call bullshit, so start 'splaining yourself....


What do you think "Izzy noticed"?


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Statistically your way more likely to die in an auto accident going or coming from the doctors office then from an accidental shooting.
> Again all accidentals deaths are tragic.
> Better education safety classes and awareness will continue to lower the number of accidental deaths.
> They won't eliminate them. Again what are folks gonna do? Stop driving ?


Again, you ignore the extra risk you add to your life with guns around, and discount that extra risk by a saying because you are more likely to die from something else, that the "extra" risk is meaningless.  Every accidental gun death is unnecessary.

On the plus side, robot driving cars will greatly reduce auto accidents in the future.


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come on Magoo...you suck.
> F the please continue
> You call bullshit, so start 'splaining yourself....


You are clearly busting the wrong person's balls here, Izzy made another dumb statement and espola called him on it.  Why aren't you chiming in on BIZ?


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

http://www.grindtv.com/random/gun-fired-inside-old-faithful-lodge-yellowstone-causes-panic/#i5JEHCYtyBZFfIVW.97

In adition to dying on the drive in to Yellowstone, you might also get shot by an asshole in the bathroom.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Again, you ignore the extra risk you add to your life with guns around, and discount that extra risk by a saying because you are more likely to die from something else, that the "extra" risk is meaningless.  Every accidental gun death is unnecessary.
> 
> On the plus side, robot driving cars will greatly reduce auto accidents in the future.


I'm not ignoring anything.
You seem to be ignoring the fact that even with the "extra risk you add to your life with guns around" that there are around 600 accidental deaths a year.
as apposed to 42000 per year in auto mobile accidents.
I accept a certain amount of risk with everything I do in life, from flying, driving, skiing, working on construction sites to climbing ladders & owning guns.
Owning guns is the least of my worries....
Being raised around guns & taught to respect them, I don't take them for granted, like I do everything else on the lists.


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Being raised around guns & taught to respect them, I don't take them for granted, like I do everything else on the lists.


My family shouldn't be put at extra risk because you choose to carry a gun.  I understand this is what laws and elections are for, just sayin.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> You are clearly busting the wrong person's balls here, Izzy made another dumb statement and espola called him on it.  Why aren't you chiming in on BIZ?


I have no problem with Magoo calling BS. The problem is he calls it and then doesn't back it up with specifics or examples.
Please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have no problem with Magoo calling BS. The problem is he calls it and then doesn't back it up with specifics or examples.
> Please continue.


You can actually post that after our long discussion on Johnson's pond?

Shame on you.


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have no problem with Magoo calling BS. The problem is he calls it and then doesn't back it up with specifics or examples.
> Please continue.


Fair enough, what was he not backing up?  I saw BIZ mention something about interest rates not mattering and then said to look at a mortgage amortization schedule, which didn't make any sense to me either, but not much BIZ says does make sense.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> My family shouldn't be put at extra risk because you choose to carry a gun.  I understand this is what laws and elections are for, just sayin.



Who says I carry a gun?
Just because your paranoid doesn't mean it won't happen?

We are all afraid of something. What is the bigger risk?
600 to 42000 - drunk drivers call way more folks than accidental shootings.....

The second amendment and the courts are clear regarding the right to keep firearms.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fair enough, what was he not backing up?  I saw BIZ mention something about interest rates not mattering and then said to look at a mortgage amortization schedule, which didn't make any sense to me either, but not much BIZ says does make sense.


Izzy has a long history of fumbling discussions of interest rates -- or any other discussion involving simple arithmetic, for that matter.  I can't post links to any of that because they don't exist any more.

This followed the time when I was suckered in to believing he actually knew something about economics and investments.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> You can actually post that after our long discussion on Johnson's pond?
> 
> Shame on you.


You were wrong about the stock pond.

I'm interested in know what your argument against Izzy is and why.

You have no shame Magoo....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fair enough, what was he not backing up?  I saw BIZ mention something about interest rates not mattering and then said to look at a mortgage amortization schedule, which didn't make any sense to me either, but not much BIZ says does make sense.


Wez, Magoo is more than capable of handling his own discussions. Let's talk about your fears and anxieties regarding math 600 vs 42000...


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You were wrong about the stock pond.
> 
> I'm interested in know what your argument against Izzy is and why.
> 
> You have no shame Magoo....


How was I wrong about Johnson's pond?  Please be specific.


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who says I carry a gun?


I thought you said you occasionally carry a gun to a soccer field...



Lion Eyes said:


> 600 to 42000 - drunk drivers call way more folks than accidental shootings.....


So my family should, in addition to avoiding drunks, should additionally have to worry about the idiot in the bathroom stall next to us accidentally shooting his gun off?



Lion Eyes said:


> The second amendment and the courts are clear regarding the right to keep firearms.


Which is why I said, "I understand this is what laws and elections are for, just sayin."


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's talk about your fears and anxieties regarding math 600 vs 42000...


Ah, the ole "you're just a pussy" response.  When you can't discredit the extra risk posed by gun nuts toting guns around and accidentally killing people with them, just call the gun control advocates pussies...


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> So my family should, in addition to avoiding drunks, should additionally have to worry about the idiot in the bathroom stall next to us accidentally shooting his gun off?


Speaking of which --

http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/news/yellowstone_national_park/yellowstone-park-gun-accidentally-fired-inside-old-faithful-lodge/article_a84cb834-7cd8-5434-a0da-9618fe8ba765.html

Maybe he was defending himself against bears, or wolves, or cockroaches.


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Speaking of which --
> 
> http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/news/yellowstone_national_park/yellowstone-park-gun-accidentally-fired-inside-old-faithful-lodge/article_a84cb834-7cd8-5434-a0da-9618fe8ba765.html
> 
> Maybe he was defending himself against bears, or wolves, or cockroaches.


See comment 792.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> You are clearly busting the wrong person's balls here, Izzy made another dumb statement and espola called him on it.  Why aren't you chiming in on BIZ?


Ah yes the financial specialist.  Would you care to do what espola is avoiding, ammortizing a 30 year loan at 3.25% and telling us what percentage of the monthly mortgage payment goes to interest?


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ah yes the financial specialist.  Would you care to do what espola is avoiding, ammortizing a 30 year loan at 3.25% and telling us what percentage of the monthly mortgage payment goes to interest?


Plenty of online loan amoritizers:  http://www.bankrate.com/calculators/mortgages/amortization-calculator.aspx

Why don't we cut to the chase and you tell me what point you are trying to make first?  Nobody needs yet another trip down the BIZ rabbit hole...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Izzy has a long history of fumbling discussions of interest rates -- or any other discussion involving simple arithmetic, for that matter.  I can't post links to any of that because they don't exist any more.
> 
> This followed the time when I was suckered in to believing he actually knew something about economics and investments.


How would you know what I know when you canʻt even ammortize a 30 year loan at 3.25% and tell us what percentage of the monthly payment goes to interest?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Plenty of online loan amoritizers:  http://www.bankrate.com/calculators/mortgages/amortization-calculator.aspx
> 
> Why don't we cut to the chase and you tell me what point you are trying to make first?  Nobody needs yet another trip down the BIZ rabbit hole...


Go at it.  30 years, 400k, 3.25%.  Calculate


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Go at it.  30 years, 400k, 3.25%.  Calculate


So you want me to do math but are unable to tell me why?  I have 10 letters after my name that says I can meet your challenge, what I don't have is a reason to meet it yet.  I'm guessing you don't even know why you're asking for that tidbit of info.  I'm guessing, once you are given the answer, which btw, requires more information (total interest paid, percent of monthly payment, which monthly payment, etc.), you will have no real point to make at all.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How would you know what I know when you canʻt even ammortize a 30 year loan at 3.25% and tell us what percentage of the monthly payment goes to interest?


That depends on which month it is, and whether there are any other factors affecting the payment schedule (late/on time/early? escrow account? 12, 13, 24 or 26 payments a year?, etc).  It also depends on which definition of "interest" you are using.  Usually, the advertised rate is not the legally-defined APR, which is usually higher, but it is not "20 times that", as you claimed.

And there is only one m in amortize.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> That depends on which month it is, and whether there are any other factors affecting the payment schedule (late/on time/early? escrow account? 12, 13, 24 or 26 payments a year?, etc).  It also depends on which definition of "interest" you are using.  Usually, the advertised rate is not the legally-defined APR, which is usually higher, but it is not "20 times that", as you claimed.
> 
> And there is only one m in amortize.


How about all but months 350 thru 360.  Lets also assume the borrower is never late and thus increasing the percentage of interest on the monthly payment.  12 payments a year.  You may use the APR if you like, thus increasing the dollar amount and percentage paid to interest from the mortgage payment, thanks for correcting the spelling my little editor.  Now tell us why it's not "20 times that".


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How about all but months 350 thru 360.  Lets also assume the borrower is never late and thus increasing the percentage of interest on the monthly payment.  12 payments a year.  You may use the APR if you like, thus increasing the dollar amount and percentage paid to interest from the mortgage payment, thanks for correcting the spelling my little editor.  Now tell us why it's not "20 times that".


First of all, I don't know the APR without knowing all the details of the loan.  

But please continue.  You're doing great.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> So you want me to do math but are unable to tell me why?  I have 10 letters after my name that says I can meet your challenge, what I don't have is a reason to meet it yet.  I'm guessing you don't even know why you're asking for that tidbit of info.  I'm guessing, once you are given the answer, which btw, requires more information (total interest paid, percent of monthly payment, which monthly payment, etc.), you will have no real point to make at all.


No, I don't want you to do the math.  Why don't you use the calculator you linked to do that?  Lets put those ten letters after your name to the test although I doubt it takes much to use a mortgage calculator.  Should be easy.  

I think if people knew that 60 cents of every dollar they paid toward the monthly mortgage was going to interest (bank) as opposed to principal, they might wish they were in the banking business themselves!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> First of all, I don't know the APR without knowing all the details of the loan.
> 
> But please continue.  You're doing great.


Pick an APR.  You already said it's going to be more then the advertised rate.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No, I don't want you to do the math.  Why don't you use the calculator you linked to do that?  Lets put those ten letters after your name to the test although I doubt it takes much to use a mortgage calculator.  Should be easy.
> 
> I think if people knew that 60 cents of every dollar they paid toward the monthly mortgage was going to interest (bank) as opposed to principal, they might wish they were in the banking business themselves!!


Still clueless.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pick an APR.  You already said it's going to be more then the advertised rate.


Why don't you try that at the bank?  "My name is Iz, I'm a financial genius, so I am going to pick my own APR".  

Ignore their laughter.  You're doing great.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Still clueless.


Still nothing.  Why don't you use Wez's link.  I thought you liked spreadsheets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Why don't you try that at the bank?  "My name is Iz, I'm a financial genius, so I am going to pick my own APR".
> 
> Ignore their laughter.  You're doing great.


Why would they laugh if I'm about to pay them a nice sum of money over thirty years?  And when you pick the advertised rate that actually comes with an APR in case you didn't notice.  So yes, if I meet underwriting standards, I do get to pick my APR since I'm the one doing the $hopping.  I always know when I have you hooked.  Each answer more revealing then the last.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Why don't you try that at the bank?  "My name is Iz, I'm a financial genius, so I am going to pick my own APR".
> 
> Ignore their laughter.  You're doing great.


https://www.navyfederal.org/products-services/loans/mortgage/mortgage-rates.php

See all the apply buttons?  That means people get to pick their APR's, Bozo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Why don't you try that at the bank?  "My name is Iz, I'm a financial genius, so I am going to pick my own APR".


Here we go again, Banks allowing you to pick your APR.
https://www.bankofamerica.com/home-loans/mortgage/overview.go


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Why don't you try that at the bank?  "My name is Iz, I'm a financial genius, so I am going to pick my own APR".


Well whadda ya know?  
https://www.usaa.com/inet/pages/bank_mortgage_rates_view_all

More APR's to choose from.  "....................and the horse you rode in on"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Ignore the laughter.  You are doing great.  Please continue.


Hard to ignore the silence.  You're not doing so good.  Please discontinue.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey Lioneyes -- do you see what I am talking about yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Again, you ignore the extra risk you add to your life with guns around,


That is statistically inaccurate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> My family shouldn't be put at extra risk because you choose to carry a gun.  I understand this is what laws and elections are for, just sayin.


How is your family put at risk?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fair enough, what was he not backing up?  I saw BIZ mention something about interest rates not mattering and then said to look at a mortgage amortization schedule, which didn't make any sense to me either, but not much BIZ says does make sense.


Please post where I said interest rates don't matter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fair enough, what was he not backing up?  I saw BIZ mention something about interest rates not mattering and then said to look at a mortgage amortization schedule, which didn't make any sense to me either, but not much BIZ says does make sense.


a mortgage amortization schedule doesn't make any sense to a guy with 10 letters after his name?  Talk about not making sense.  What ten letters are after your name anyway?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Izzy has a long history of fumbling discussions of interest rates --


You fumbled the APR again didn't you?  I think it's hilarious that you don't want to apply APR here.  Please continue your history of cluelessness about interest rates.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Hey Lioneyes -- do you see what I am talking about yet?


Fumbleitis.  Of course he is seeing that you don't know what you're talking about when it comes to interest rates......again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

*The great achievements of Western capitalism have redounded primarily to the benefit of the ordinary person. These achievements have made available to the masses conveniences and amenities that were previously the exclusive prerogative of the rich and powerful.--Rose Friedman*


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think if people knew that 60 cents of every dollar they paid toward the monthly mortgage was going to interest (bank) as opposed to principal, they might wish they were in the banking business themselves!!


So they should wait until they actually save up $400k on their own?  If you hate paying interest, get a shorter loan.

You have yet to make an actual point and if your point was you pay a lot of interest on a 30 year loan, then I was right in assuming you got nothin and were a waste of time.  As usual, a whole lotta noise with no payoff.


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Please continue your history of cluelessness about interest rates.


Says the guy who spent 2 pages of comments leading up to, "you pay a lot of interest on a 30 year loan".  Thank you Einstein.


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What ten letters are after your name anyway?


They rhyme with "duck you BIZ".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> They rhyme with "duck you BIZ".


Suk Pooh Pee doesnt exactly ryhme, and "thumb sucker" is eleven letters.
I have to admit, Im stumped.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> As usual, a whole lotta noise with no payoff.


I was thinking the same about the 10 letters after your name.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> They rhyme with "duck you BIZ".


Brudda IZ at the shell, 

"K get deez tree ducks eh.. dey gotta go Kot.  Da Judge go, 'Ok, firs' duck.' 'Wha's your name, and why you here?' Da duck go, 'oh my name is Quack... and I got caught blowing bubbles in da pond. Da Judge go, 'Ok... I sentence you six months... "Next duck". Next duck goes up. Da judge go, 'Wha's your name, and why you here?' Da duck go, 'My name is Quack Quack... and I got caught blowing bubbles in da pond too.' Da Judge go, 'Ok, your sentence.. same as the first duck.. Next duck come up, da judge go, 'No tell me your name is quack quack quack.'? Da duck go, 'No...I'm bubbles.' 

oooops... Haaaaaaawaiian. I get couple udda ones, but I no like da kids go school and get sent home with note la-dat."   "I heard that at the shell"

Sooooooopay!!

RIP IZ--Malama Pono





About 4:20 in but feel free to listen to the music too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Says the guy who spent 2 pages of comments leading up to, "you pay a lot of interest on a 30 year loan".  Thank you Einstein.


Says the guy who posted an amortization calculator and still couldn't answer the real rate of interest on a monthly mortgage payment which is just over 60%.  Good grief.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Says the guy who posted an amortization calculator and still couldn't answer the real rate of interest on a monthly mortgage payment which is just over 60%.  Good grief.


To no one's surprise, you don't know the difference between rate of interest and total interest paid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> To no one's surprise, you don't know the difference between rate of interest and total interest paid.


To no ones surprise, after fumbling the fact that borrowers can in fact choose APR's you now come back to solidify your ignorance by again avoiding the original question.  You ask another question (the difference between rate of interest and total interest paid, whether monthly or after 30 years) that is answered by the amortization schedule link that Wez posted.  Hee-haaaww!!


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> To no ones surprise, after fumbling the fact that borrowers can in fact choose APR's you now come back to solidify your ignorance by again avoiding the original question.  You ask another question (the difference between rate of interest and total interest paid, whether monthly or after 30 years) that is answered by the amortization schedule link that Wez posted.  Hee-haaaww!!


Still clueless.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> To no ones surprise, after fumbling the fact that borrowers can in fact choose APR's you now come back to solidify your ignorance by again avoiding the original question.  You ask another question (the difference between rate of interest and total interest paid, whether monthly or after 30 years) that is answered by the amortization schedule link that Wez posted.  Hee-haaaww!!


Oh Brutha... doesn't look like I've missed much in here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

espola said:


> Still clueless.


Yes you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Oh Brutha... doesn't look like I've missed much in here.


Agree, E just as clueless as he was 24,000 post ago.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2016)

tenacious said:


> Oh Brutha... doesn't look like I've missed much in here.


Yeah - when Izzie goes off on one of these self-denial rants he reminds me of Cartman.

He must be a joy to live and work with.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

espola said:


> Yeah - when Izzie goes off on one of these self-denial rants he reminds me of Cartman.
> 
> He must be a joy to live and work with.


Still clueless.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

espola said:


> Hey Lioneyes -- do you see what I am talking about yet?


What are you talking about Magoo?
You keep repeating how wrong Izzy is but don't back it up with anything...
You've yet to prove him wrong, please continue...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

espola said:


> How was I wrong about Johnson's pond?  Please be specific.


You keep claiming it's not a stock pond.
The state of Wyoming and now the courts through the negotiated settlement disagree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

*Can We Chill on Denouncing the Rich?*

*https://fee.org/articles/can-we-chill-on-denouncing-the-rich/*

Hence, low marginal tax rates on high-income earners are desirable not because they need the money—but rather because WE need it, in the form of capital, which comprises investable funds. Only this creates plant and equipment that produce our smart phones and airliners and cruise ships making possible our vacations to faraway places our ancestors only a century ago couldn’t even dream of.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> I thought you said you occasionally carry a gun to a soccer field...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I never claimed nor have I ever carried a gun to the soccer fields.
What I said was , there are folks that have permit to carry concealed weapons at soccer games and you never were aware of that.
If you choose to worry about a drunk idiot in a bathroom go right ahead. How many times a year does that happen? 42000?
Do you worry about being hit by lightning also?
Elections won't change the second amendment and the laws have been pushed about as far as possible regarding guns, and elections haven't helped in many places like Chicago.
Chicago has some of the most restrictive gun laws in the country. They also have lawlessness, poverty, gangs, intercity strife and 75 years of Democrats running the city.

600 to 42,000....

There is a hit run in LA something like every 20 minutes.... 28,000 a year.
Be careful Wez....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> No I never claimed nor have I ever carried a gun to the soccer fields.
> What I said was , there are folks that have permit to carry concealed weapons at soccer games and you never were aware of that.
> If you choose to worry about a drunk idiot in a bathroom go right ahead. How many times a year does that happen? 42000?
> Do you worry about being hit by lightning also?
> ...


Not only was he not shot at Surf Cup.  Wez jr. took home the hardware.  No danger there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

Critics frequently accuse markets and capitalism of making life worse for the poor. This refrain is certainly common in the halls of left-leaning academia as well as in broader intellectual circles. But like so many other criticisms of capitalism, this one ignores the very real, and very available, facts of history.--Steve Horwitz


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

Who would open a business where it's illegal to succeed and illegal to fail?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

Democratic socialism purports to combine majority rule with state control of the means of production. However, the Scandinavian countries are not good examples of democratic socialism in action _because they aren’t socialist_.--Corey Iacono


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Chicago has some of the most restrictive gun laws in the country. They also have lawlessness, poverty, gangs, intercity strife...


Every ghetto has "lawlessness, poverty, gangs, intercity strife", hence the name.

http://www.politifact.com/texas/statements/2013/feb/01/ted-cruz/ted-cruz-says-jurisdictions-strictest-gun-laws-hav/

Just in case you are confused...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

Local committees of the socialist party known as CLAP run a food distribution program. Angelina Garcia got a “solidarity bag” of food from the CLAP with a carton of milk, some beans, a bottle of cooking oil, corn flour, rice, and a bottle of guava juice. In order to get the single bag of food, she had to put her name on a list. You have to be a registered socialist to qualify for food.Then the party checked her family, her assets, and the number of rooms and bathrooms in the house. Three weeks later, she got her single bag of food.

It has to last her a month.

Not everybody can get food from CLAP. You have to be a member of the socialist party to qualify. Others are left to scrounge for whatever they can get. An unidentified man held up a bag of frozen fish heads.--Samuel Bryan


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _because they aren’t socialist_.--Corey Iacono


And neither are we, so why do you keep talking about it?


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not only was he not shot at Surf Cup.  Wez jr. took home the hardware.  No danger there.


So a jackass with a gun at Surf Cup represents "no danger"?


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You keep claiming it's not a stock pond.
> The state of Wyoming and now the courts through this ettlement disagree.


The settlement uses the word "pond" sparingly, and the term "stock pond" not once.  In  the first paragraph of the Consent Decree: "...in connection with the construction of a dam and pond..."; and in the attached Mitigation Plan: "...the pond for some reason is dewatered..." and "fencing shall be placed on the north side of the pond...".

You may continue to quote client-serving statements by Johnson's lawyer if you wish, but you should at least recognize that that is what you are doing.

Since Johnson says he is going to stock the pond with fish, the Wyoming Game and Fish Department has this to say about why a fish pond is not a "stock pond":  "Fences should be erected to exclude livestock. Livestock tend to congregate around ponds, trampling the edges, causing the banks to erode and muddy the water, degrading water quality and limiting the diversity and health of vegetation around the impoundment."  Mr. Johnson's lawyer said (and you repeated) that Johnson's pond will improve the quality of water flowing through it.

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Fishing-and-Boating/Private-Fish-Stocking/Constructing-a-Fish-Pond

As an interesting point concerning Johnson's rights to the water in the first place, the Wyoming State Engineer's Office has this to say in its Surface Water Regulations and Instructions, Chapter X Storage of Direct Flow Right, Section 2 Storage without Injury:  "The most important provision of this law is that storage of direct flow rights must be accomplished without injuring or affecting any other Wyoming appropriator."  That supports my conjecture that Johnson's neighbors are the most likely source of his troubles.

http://tinyurl.com/zwj6uek
*
*


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What are you talking about Magoo?
> You keep repeating how wrong Izzy is but don't back it up with anything...
> You've yet to prove him wrong, please continue...


Are you buying Izzy's claim that interest rates are actually 20 times what is advertised?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> So a jackass with a gun at Surf Cup represents "no danger"?


Not to you obviously.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

espola said:


> Are you buying Izzy's claim that interest rates are actually 20 times what is advertised?


Still trying to separate advertised from APR.  Hilarious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> And neither are we, so why do you keep talking about it?


I'm not.  Bernie is.  Aren't ya Bern?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> Every ghetto has "lawlessness, poverty, gangs, intercity strife", hence the name.
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/texas/statements/2013/feb/01/ted-cruz/ted-cruz-says-jurisdictions-strictest-gun-laws-hav/
> 
> Just in case you are confused...


Why hasn't this "ghetto" improved?
Chicago has had compassionate Democratic Governors since the 1920's... along with some of the most restrictive gun laws in the nation.
Just doesn't make sense. All the caring and compassion from it's mayors and laws restricting gun ownership should be helping...
I think we should double down on the caring and compassion and add more gun laws.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

espola said:


> The settlement uses the word "pond" sparingly, and the term "stock pond" not once.  In  the first paragraph of the Consent Decree: "...in connection with the construction of a dam and pond..."; and in the attached Mitigation Plan: "...the pond for some reason is dewatered..." and "fencing shall be placed on the north side of the pond...".
> 
> You may continue to quote client-serving statements by Johnson's lawyer if you wish, but you should at least recognize that that is what you are doing.
> 
> ...


Let's summarize, shall we?
Johnson keeps the stock pond, pays no fines and the EPA goes back to DC & has no control of the pond.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> So a jackass with a gun at Surf Cup represents "no danger"?


A jackass with a gun is a danger...
Just as a jackass on the freeway suffering from road rage because their child not only lost at Surf Cup, they barely got to play, is a danger.


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why hasn't this "ghetto" improved?


Why haven't ghettos worldwide improved?  The conditions that create ghettos go far beyond the letter before a Governor or Mayor's name.


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> A jackass with a gun is a danger...
> Just as a jackass on the freeway suffering from road rage because their child not only lost at Surf Cup, they barely got to play, is a danger.


So a jackass with a gun a Surf Cup represents a danger to me and mine, are we agreed?

Does Surf test for Jackassery before allowing entry?


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's summarize, shall we?
> Johnson keeps the stock pond, pays no fines and the EPA goes back to DC & has no control of the pond.


No control except for Paragraphs 10, 14, 15 and 16 of the Consent Decree, and the entirety of the attached Mitigation Plan.

And by Johnson's own statement (according to his lawyer), it's a fish pond.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> So a jackass with a gun a Surf Cup represents a danger to me and mine, are we agreed?
> 
> Does Surf test for Jackassery before allowing entry?


Speaking for myself, if I were to carry a concealed firearm at Surf Cup, there would be no added danger o the public at large and there might even be rare events (rarer than lightning at the Polo Grounds, but you can never be sure), the public might be safer.  There are other people I can think of that would create the same situation.  However, there are some people I know that if I knew they were carrying, I would want to be out of range from them.  As for the great bulk of people, I have no way of knowing which group to put anyone in.


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

espola said:


> Speaking for myself, if I were to carry a concealed firearm at Surf Cup, there would be no added danger o the public at large


Until you accidentally discharge (it happens quite often) your weapon or use it defensively and end up killing an innocent.



espola said:


> and there might even be rare events (rarer than lightning at the Polo Grounds, but you can never be sure), the public might be safer.


Says everyone who carries a gun around.



espola said:


> However, there are some people I know that if I knew they were carrying, I would want to be out of range from them.


For me, that's everyone but a cop or highly trained security guard.  Everyone "thinks" they have it all under control, until they don't.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> Until you accidentally discharge (it happens quite often) your weapon or use it defensively and end up killing an innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way to avoid accidental discharge is to leave the weapon unloaded, locked or safetied (although a surprising number of personal weapons do not have an effective safety mechanism), and partially disassembled.  When I suggested that to one of my gun-toting friends he told me that with all that precaution there would be little point to carrying a weapon at all - he was concerned about the need to use it quickly.  I pointed out that the statistics say that even a "good guy with a gun" is more likely to shoot himself, a relative, or a non-threatening friend than a real threat, but he wasn't impressed.


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

espola said:


> I pointed out that the statistics say that even a "good guy with a gun" is more likely to shoot himself, a relative, or a non-threaening friend than a real threat, but he wasn't impressed.


And that my friend, is what the discussion really is all about and why it goes nowhere.  People who are obsessed with the "good-guy-with-a-gun-fantasy" will never bend.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> Does Surf test for Jackassery before allowing entry?


Obviously not.  Hey!! That's ten letters!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2016)

espola said:


> The way to avoid accidental discharge is to leave the weapon unloaded, locked or safetied (although a surprising number of personal weapons do not have an effective safety mechanism), and partially disassembled.  When I suggested that to one of my gun-toting friends he told me that with all that precaution there would be little point to carrying a weapon at all - he was concerned about the need to use it quickly.  I pointed out that the statistics say that even a "good guy with a gun" is more likely to shoot himself, a relative, or a non-threatening friend than a real threat, but he wasn't impressed.


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why haven't ghettos worldwide improved?  The conditions that create ghettos go far beyond the letter before a Governor or Mayor's name.


Very true.
I'm just wonder why with all the Democratic compassion, programs & leadership that these problems continue to plague Chicago.
They continue to lead the city, yet they just can't make things better.
It's very complicated... I suppose things could be worse...we should be thankful.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Six-time Olympic shooting medalist Kim Rhode said Monday night that new gun control measures implemented in her home state of California — and around the country — are “killing our sport at the core.”

“That’s something that I have, you know, feel very strongly about speaking out about and really trying to educate the general public about these laws that are being passed,” Rhode told TheBlaze’s Dana Loesch.

During this year’s Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro, Rhode became the first woman to ever medal at six straight Olympic games, but she fears the recent rash of gun control legislation could greatly damage the accessibility of her sport, and ultimately, firearms in general.

Rhode said Gov. Jerry Brown (D) just signed a law that requires a background check “each and every time” she purchases ammunition. The Olympian told Loesch she averages “500 and 1,000 rounds a day” while she’s in training. However, it is important to note that, according to a report from The Los Angeles Times, frequent buyers will be added to a database of ammunition purchasers.

She went on to say she’s unsure how the sponsors who ship her ammunition will be affected because of a new bill that prohibits the possession of high-capacity rounds, which are defined as those holding more than 10 rounds of ammunition, according to The New York Times.

“If I have ammo that I purchase in California, and say I take 300 rounds to a match, and I wanna bring maybe 100 rounds back because I didn’t shoot it all, I’m only allowed, I think, a couple rounds of that to be able to bring back,” Rhode said. “So I don’t know what I’ll do with the rest of it.”

On a personal note, Rhode told Loesch about several firearms that have been in her family “for generations” that will now be labeled as assault weapons. According to California law, those guns cannot go to Rhode’s son unless they are rendered “permanently inoperable,” lawfully removed from the state, or if he obtains a permit from the Justice Department allowing him to possess the weapons.

There’s some real major issues there that I have — just not only being a competitor, but just being a Second Amendment advocate and being a shooter and being born and raised in Southern California,” Rhode said.

New legislation signed by the governor will also block Rhode from loaning any of her firearms out unless the person who she’s leaving the gun with undergoes a background check, according to The Los Angeles Times.

“How do you teach somebody about shooting or, you know, educate them about safety and responsibility if you can’t loan them a gun to even try the sport,” Rhode, who said she often coaches Boy Scouts so they can earn a badge, lamented.

When the sweeping gun control measures were signed into law last month, the National Rifle Association accused Brown of exploiting the recent terrorist attacks for political gain.

“Gov. Jerry Brown today signed a Draconian gun control package that turns California’s law-abiding gun owners into second-class citizens,” Amy Hunter, the NRA’s California spokeswoman, said in a statement. “The governor and legislature exploited a terrorist attack to push these measures through even though the state’s already restrictive laws did nothing to stop the attack in San Bernadino.”
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016/08/15/6-time-olympic-shooting-medalist-says-gun-control-is-killing-our-sport/


This will simply turn folks into criminals....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> So a jackass with a gun a Surf Cup represents a danger to me and mine, are we agreed?
> 
> Does Surf test for Jackassery before allowing entry?


Does Surf check for "jackassery" before they allow teams to drive down the 5?
42000 to 600...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> And that my friend, is what the discussion really is all about and why it goes nowhere.  People who are obsessed with the "good-guy-with-a-gun-fantasy" will never bend.


600 to 42000....the numbers don't explain the obsessed hysterical reaction that someone with a gun might be in the stall next to you....

Now if you wanted to argue that some guy in the stall next to you at Surf Cup might commit suicide, with a gun, because they lost at Surf Cup, you might be onto sumthin...


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Does Surf check for "jackassery" before they allow teams to drive down the 5?
> 42000 to 600...


Would be awesome to survive the drive down to Surf Cup, only to be killed by a jackass with a gun at Surf Cup.


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> 600 to 42000....the numbers don't explain the obsessed hysterical reaction that someone with a gun might be in the stall next to you....


You mean 42000 "+" 600 and that's just accidents.  What if the guy in the stall flips his lid, then we can add homicide numbers to the formula.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

What if....????
"Possibilities are endless"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Brilliant!
Aetna *(AET)* is sharply cutting its participation in Obamacare exchanges for 2017.

The health insurer said it will offer individual Affordable Care Act (ACA) exchange plans in just four states, down from 15 this year, in an effort to reduce its losses.
"As a strong supporter of public exchanges as a means to meet the needs of the uninsured, we regret having to make this decision," Marc Bertolini, Aetna chairman and CEO, said in a statement.

The insurance giant says it will offer ACA exchange plans in *Delaware*, *Iowa*, Nebraska and *Virginia*, slashing its Obamacare footprint by 70 percent next year. It will offer ACA plans in just 242 counties, nationally, down from nearly 780 this year.

Aetna's announcement comes two weeks after the company booked $200 million in ACA-related pre-tax losses in its Q2 earnings report and nearly one month after the Department of Justice's anti-trust division sued to block the health insurer's acquisition of rival Humana *(HUM)*.

Humana has also announced it will cut back sharply from the exchanges. Their pullback, in the wake of UnitedHealth *(UNH)*'s departure from all but a handful of exchanges, means that hundreds of thousands of Obamacare plan members will no longer have access to plans from the nation's three major insurers in 2017.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/healthcare/aetna-to-cut-back-70percent-on-obamacare-plans-in-2017/ar-BBvFIOq?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


Now what?
This was the best piece of legislation this administration produced.
What went wrong?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> You mean 42000 "+" 600 and that's just accidents.  What if the guy in the stall flips his lid, then we can add homicide numbers to the formula.



I gave you the possibility of the guy flippin out and eating a .38 caliber sandwich...
Life is pretty scary especially when one considers everything that might/could possibly happen.
Makes one wonder how one leaves the house in the morning?

Lions and tigers and bears...OH MY!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

The Wizard might be able to help you...he helped a Lion I know...


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What if....????
> "Possibilities are endless"


That's exactly what you are doing by mentioning auto accidents in the context of a gun control discussion.  The fact that you can die in ways other than by an idiot with a gun, doesn't reduce the ridiculousness of dying unnecessarily by a person insistent on carrying a gun.  Each gun death is unnecessary.  You gotta drive, you gotta fly, etc.


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Now what?
> What went wrong?


They'll figure it out, I'm not shedding a single tear for the healthcare industry.

http://www.thebubblebubble.com/healthcare-bubble/

_"What is larger than the UK’s entire economy, soaring in price, wildly profitable, the leading cause of personal bankruptcy, bankrupting the United States and a massive economic bubble that nobody has heard of yet? Healthcare in America."_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> They'll figure it out, I'm not shedding a single tear for the healthcare industry.
> 
> http://www.thebubblebubble.com/healthcare-bubble/
> 
> _"What is larger than the UK’s entire economy, soaring in price, wildly profitable, the leading cause of personal bankruptcy, bankrupting the United States and a massive economic bubble that nobody has heard of yet? Healthcare in America."_


God save the Queen...

The UK?

Now there's a model to follow...


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> God save the Queen...
> 
> The UK?
> 
> Now there's a model to follow...


What does the UK healthcare system have to do with my comment?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's exactly what you are doing by mentioning auto accidents in the context of a gun control discussion.  The fact that you can die in ways other than by an idiot with a gun, doesn't reduce the ridiculousness of dying unnecessarily by a person insistent on carrying a gun.  Each gun death is unnecessary.  You gotta drive, you gotta fly, etc.



And flying and driving is much more dangerous than accidental gun deaths...but just ignore that fact.
Homicide by gun is around 11,000, so even with your buddy in the stall at Surf, your still 4 times as likely to be killed on the highway.
My suggestion is stay out of Chicago and you'll probably be fine.
Try keeping your eyes on the guy in the stall next to you at Surf...see how that goes.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> What does the UK healthcare system have to do with my comment?


Not much... about the same relevance as the reference to the UK's "entire economy"...
Who cares? Obamacare was to be his legacy.
This piece of legislation was suppose to stop and reverse the cost of health care in America, making it "affordable" for everyone.
So far, so good. Pffff.....
Why worry about cost, effectiveness or the lies told to the American people.


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> And flying and driving is much more dangerous than accidental gun deaths...*but just ignore that fact.*
> Homicide by gun is around 11,000, so even with your buddy in the stall at Surf, your still 4 times as likely to be killed on the highway.


Ignore it?  I've restated it with my every response.

Follow along Lion, I'll go slow....

I have to drive to Surf Cup.  Nobody has to bring a gun to Surf Cup.  Someone is choosing to bring a deadly weapon that puts me and mine at an extra risk of injury or death....for what, for self-defense?  Statistically you're more likely to kill yourself or an innocent, with that gun you are wearing...


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not much... about the same relevance as the reference to the UK's "entire economy"...


You're so concerned with your own agenda, you miss the point of the article I posted.  It was to frame the size of our Healthcare problem in America.  You may not recognize it as a problem, but millions of people do.



Lion Eyes said:


> This piece of legislation was suppose to stop and reverse the cost of health care in America


So far, all you've done is show how it's hurting Healthcare company profits, "OH THE HUMANITY!"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> Ignore it?  I've restated it with my every response.
> 
> Follow along Lion, I'll go slow....
> 
> I have to drive to Surf Cup.  Nobody has to bring a gun to Surf Cup.  Someone is choosing to bring a deadly weapon that puts me and mine at an extra risk of injury or death....for what, for self-defense?  Statistically you're more likely to kill yourself or an innocent, with that gun you are wearing...


Again for the umpteen time...420o0 to 600 which means you're something like....what?  70 times more likely to be killed on the freeway than by accidental shootings...
As far as this imaginary person with a concealed weapons permit...
If someone has a permit to carry a concealed weapon, everyone from retired police officers, judges, district attorneys, folks like jewel dealers, some doctors, some couriers, some folks with restraining orders against a spouse or stalker, all who qualify for the concealed weapons permit, went through back ground exams and must qualify with the weapon that they are going to carry. They are already on the sidelines, the guns are already there. These folks don't flash their guns or draw attention to them. But they are there. Count on it. They're in the grocery store & Costco standing in line with you...at the bank and everywhere you go...even church.
So if a nut with a gun shoots you in the toilet at Surf Cup, better hope one of these concealed carriers is standing in line just outside the door, cause chances are the cops won't be there for quite some time. 

But if it helps you to function, just tell yourself it can't be so....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> You're so concerned with your own agenda, you miss the point of the article I posted.  It was to frame the size of our Healthcare problem in America.  You may not recognize it as a problem, but millions of people do.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, all you've done is show how it's hurting Healthcare company profits, "OH THE HUMANITY!"


This bill was supposed to fix all the health care problems, bring down costs and you could keep your doctor and health care.
Costs have gone up, consumers that once had many providers now have less and you believe this fine.
Health care is now more expensive with less options. That is the problem for millions of people.
If your client posted 200 million in losses, what would you advise them to do?


----------



## Wez (Aug 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This bill was supposed to fix all the health care problems, bring down costs and you could keep your doctor and health care.


It did fix the biggest problem our Country faced, millions of people left out in the cold with no healthcare.  Now we can continue to evolve it to make it better instead of seek to destroy it at every turn, which is what has been happening.


----------



## Wez (Aug 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Again for the umpteen time...420o0 to 600 which means you're something like....what?  70 times more likely to be killed on the freeway than by accidental shootings...


And for the umpteen time, the fact that you can die in ways other then a jackass with a gun, doesn't change the fact that you bringing a gun around me and mine exposes us to your bad decision.

...and I also realize it's the law and that's why I think the laws should change.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> And for the umpteen time, the fact that you can die in ways other then a jackass with a gun, doesn't change the fact that you bringing a gun around me and mine exposes us to your bad decision.
> ...and I also realize it's the law and that's why I think the laws should change.


You seemingly suffer from 'hoplophobia'...
Freud has some interesting thoughts on the fear of weapons, but I digress.
Again, I've never brought a gun to Surf Cup, ever, and I've been there many times...
I have passed fatal accidents on the freeway going home from Surf Cup and out near Lancaster for Nationals...
An unfortunate part of the 42000 .....


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seemingly suffer from 'hoplophobia'...
> Freud has some interesting thoughts on the fear of weapons, but I digress.


I think that has been debunked.

However, Freud certainly did say this --

“All complicated machines and appliances are very probably the genitals — as a rule the male genitals — in the description of which the symbolism of dreams is as indefatigable as human wit. It is quite unmistakable that all weapons and tools are used as symbols for the male organ: e.g., ploughshare, hammer, gun, revolver, dagger, sword, etc.”

_Introductory Lectures on Psychoanalysis_ (1933)


----------



## Wez (Aug 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seemingly suffer from 'hoplophobia'...


When I rode a motorcycle through LA traffic, I didn't fear the cars and trucks around me that can kill me, I feared the idiots behind the wheel.

Same applies when others decide they want to bring a gun around me and mine, it's their mistakes I would prefer to avoid.  That and their psychoses...

Do you allow your kids to play at friends houses where there are guns?  What if you didn't trust the gun owner?

http://www.parents.com/kids/teens/violence/is-there-a-gun-in-the-house/


----------



## Wez (Aug 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/healthcare/aetna-to-cut-back-70percent-on-obamacare-plans-in-2017/ar-BBvFIOq?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp
> 
> 
> Now what?
> ...


Ooops, looks like there is more to the story...

http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/08/17/490202346/aetna-ceo-to-justice-department-block-our-deal-and-well-drop-out-of-exchanges

_"In the company's statement, CEO Bertolini said, "As a strong supporter of public exchanges as a means to meet the needs of the uninsured, we regret having to make this decision."

The statement made no mention of the company's pending offer for Humana nor its recent correspondence with the government about how Aetna would likely respond if the feds moved to block the deal. Aetna didn't immediately respond to a request for comment on how to reconcile Tuesday's announcement with the July 5 letter made public by Huffington Post on Wednesday.

The change in tack for Aetna is also noteworthy because Bertolini was talking up the business potential of the exchanges as recently as April, when he said during a call with analysts and investors that the exchanges were "a good investment," despite the losses incurred."_


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Six-time Olympic shooting medalist Kim Rhode said Monday night that new gun control measures implemented in her home state of California — and around the country — are “killing our sport at the core.”
> 
> “That’s something that I have, you know, feel very strongly about speaking out about and really trying to educate the general public about these laws that are being passed,” Rhode told TheBlaze’s Dana Loesch.
> 
> ...


Rhode appears to be hoping for sympathy based on her Olympic record so that no one will notice her mis-statements of fact or simple exaggerations.  For example, any weapon that has been in her family for years and could not easily be transferred to her children would be useless to a marksmanship competition shooter.  As for the supposed ammunition issue, as long as she has records to prove that the ammunition was legally purchased in California, she should have no additional problem in the situation cited.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> When I rode a motorcycle through LA traffic, I didn't fear the cars and trucks around me that can kill me, I feared the idiots behind the wheel.
> 
> Same applies when others decide they want to bring a gun around me and mine, it's their mistakes I would prefer to avoid.  That and their psychoses...
> 
> ...



First of all, I have guns, I grew up with guns in our home, so my kids were taught gun safety.
Part of that safety is if they come across a gun not to touch it and to tell an adult about it.
They were taught that guns are not toys & to respect the power that a gun has.
They were taught to consider every gun loaded and never point it at anyone unless they planned to shoot that someone.
I never asked anyone if they had guns in their home.
They were taught when learning to drive that driving a car has a responsibility not to be taken lightly.
I don't worry about my dd's when they are out and about in a car.
I worry about drunks or some pin head not paying attention & running a light or stop sign.
With the number of guns out there, chances are kids will come in contact or sight of a gun. They should know gun safety rules.

My youngest dd asked me if she could go hunting with me.
I said sure. But to get a license she had to take a hunters/gun safety class.
She did, she loved it and she's ready to go.
I'll keep my eye on her when we are out with the weapons and continue to instruct her & instill gun safety & hunting preparations
I kept my eye on her when she played soccer, making sure she was prepared and was as safe as she could be.
That's all a parent can do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What if....????
> "Possibilities are endless"


Not to mention the fact that he is way more likely to get capped by a mass shooter instead.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

espola said:


> Rhode appears to be hoping for sympathy based on her Olympic record so that no one will notice her mis-statements of fact or simple exaggerations.  For example, any weapon that has been in her family for years and could not easily be transferred to her children would be useless to a marksmanship competition shooter.  As for the supposed ammunition issue, as long as she has records to prove that the ammunition was legally purchased in California, she should have no additional problem in the situation cited.


What does being a marksmanship shooter have to do with the fact that she can't leave her guns to her children?
As far as proving that she ammo was "legally purchased" in Calif. goes. Ammo is ammo. what business is it of the state where it is purchased?
If I hunt in Wyoming should I keep my receipts for the ammo I purchased at DICK's sporting goods two years ago, in order to bring the ammo back with me?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Ooops, looks like there is more to the story...
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/08/17/490202346/aetna-ceo-to-justice-department-block-our-deal-and-well-drop-out-of-exchanges
> 
> ...



Ooops millions will have less choices and the legislation isn't working...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Part of that safety is if they come across a gun not to touch it and to tell an adult about it.


You 100% sure your kids do what you tell them to do at all times, I know I'm not.  What about their friends?  Gun safety doesn't prevent accidents.


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ooops millions will have less choices and the legislation isn't working...


Who says?  From where I sit, from what I've read, it's working as intended.  Far from perfect and should be improved over time, but it's a good first step.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What does being a marksmanship shooter have to do with the fact that she can't leave her guns to her children?
> As far as proving that she ammo was "legally purchased" in Calif. goes. Ammo is ammo. what business is it of the state where it is purchased?
> If I hunt in Wyoming should I keep my receipts for the ammo I purchased at DICK's sporting goods two years ago, in order to bring the ammo back with me?


You can do what you like.  I was describing what a law-abiding person could do, based on discussions in online gun groups and the California AG FAQ on the new law.

As for not leaving weapons to her children -- decades ago the California legislature wanted to abolish assault weapons in the state altogether.  They had a difficult time defining "assault weapons" in a legally enforcible way, which resulted in a list of characteristics (things like pistol grips or barrel threaded so that one could attach a flash suppressor, etc), effectively banning many existing weapons but leaving large loopholes that manufacturers have been dropping re-designed weapons through ever since.  Most existing weapons were grandfathered for current owners, but transferring to another, even close relatives, was made difficult or impossible.  One of the legal methods to execute the transfer is for the children to get a federal gun dealer or collector license, but that is expensive if one is not active as a dealer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> You 100% sure your kids do what you tell them to do at all times, I know I'm not.  What about their friends?  Gun safety doesn't prevent accidents.


Well no Wez, not 100%. But one just finished up her masters and the youngest is starting her senior year in college.
I can only go with what I was taught and what I taught my kids.
I know they have an awareness of and are not curious, mystified or ignorant of guns. 
There were guns in my parents home, my father told us kids we could look at them hold them & shoot them anytime he was around, all we had to do was ask.
He also made it clear that if we touched the guns when he wasn't around that there would be a price paid.
My siblings and I never touched those guns. We all are still alive, no accidents.
The same is true with my children. No mystery, no unanswered curiosity, no accidental deaths, injuries or gun shots.
As far as "gun safety doesn't prevent accidents" ...that's asinine. I suppose driver education doesn't prevent accidents and seat belts don't save lifes....geezzus. 
The odds are sumthin' like a million to one, against a child in the U.S. dying in a firearm accident.
Just so you can sleep at night, my guns are generally kept in a walk in safe, that is locked. 
I do this to keep my dd's "friends" that are ignorant of guns and gun safety from picking one up and causing harm.
I lock my power tools up also...but we can talk skill saw safety another time.


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I know they have an awareness of and are not curious, mystified or ignorant of guns.


Again, it's other people acting the fool with a gun that I'm worried about.  I own a gun, I'm not worried about that gun.  It's been disassembled for 11 years.  Strangely, I haven't needed it for self defense in those 11 years...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

espola said:


> You can do what you like.  I was describing what a law-abiding person could do, based on discussions in online gun groups and the California AG FAQ on the new law.
> 
> As for not leaving weapons to her children -- decades ago the California legislature wanted to abolish assault weapons in the state altogether.  They had a difficult time defining "assault weapons" in a legally enforcible way, which resulted in a list of characteristics (things like pistol grips or barrel threaded so that one could attach a flash suppressor, etc), effectively banning many existing weapons but leaving large loopholes that manufacturers have been dropping re-designed weapons through ever since.  Most existing weapons were grandfathered for current owners, but transferring to another, even close relatives, was made difficult or impossible.  One of the legal methods to execute the transfer is for the children to get a federal gun dealer or collector license, but that is expensive if one is not active as a dealer.


Thanks for your blessings regarding me doing what I like. I've never felt such freedom....
You obviously don't own any of these weapons that were at the stroke of a pen deemed illegal.
The point is these new laws turn law abiding citizens into scoff laws... and to what end?
These guns were purchased legally, no crimes have been committed with them, yet this woman's children will have the state interloping in her estate.
You believe in the government, that's fine. Some of us, law abiding citizens, have a healthy suspicion of it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Again, it's other people acting the fool with a gun that I'm worried about.  I own a gun, I'm not worried about that gun.  It's been disassembled for 11 years.  Strangely, I haven't needed it for self defense in those 11 years...


I'm happy for you Wez, perhaps you should hide the parts in different parts of your home....just to be sure.
You can't be too safe when it comes to guns. You never know, they're scary...
The gun is disassembled? Hmmm....
You'd be better off getting yourself a brick or maybe a hammer for self defense.
Baseball bats are good for self defense....unless your opponent is a nut with a gun.


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Baseball bats are good for self defense....unless your opponent is a nut with a gun.


I'm more likely to hurt or kill myself or someone else with a gun then use it in self defense, so I would be better off with a bat.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks for your blessings regarding me doing what I like. I've never felt such freedom....
> You obviously don't own any of these weapons that were at the stroke of a pen deemed illegal.
> The point is these new laws turn law abiding citizens into scoff laws... and to what end?
> These guns were purchased legally, no crimes have been committed with them, yet this woman's children will have the state interloping in her estate.
> You believe in the government, that's fine. Some of us, law abiding citizens, have a healthy suspicion of it.


Why would anyone be a scofflaw if there is a perfectly legal way to do what they want?

Before 1934, anyone could possess a machine gun or a sawed-off shotgun.  After the Firearms Control Act was passed, anyone could keep what they had, or even buy new ones, as long as they registered the weapons and got a federal license.  Was that a bad thing?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

espola said:


> Why would anyone be a scofflaw if there is a perfectly legal way to do what they want?
> 
> Before 1934, anyone could possess a machine gun or a sawed-off shotgun.  After the Firearms Control Act was passed, anyone could keep what they had, or even buy new ones, as long as they registered the weapons and got a federal license.  Was that a bad thing?


We're not talking about sub machine guns.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm more likely to hurt or kill myself or someone else with a gun then use it in self defense, so I would be better off with a bat.


You obviously know your limitations Wez.....
Tell me, do you prefer a wood Louisville Slugger or maybe the aluminum Easton Mako Beast?
I understand they are both excellent for hitting and pounding.


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You obviously know your limitations Wez.....


I'm more concerned with people who don't think they have limitations as well...


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We're not talking about sub machine guns.


We were talking about legal restrictions.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> First of all, I have guns, I grew up with guns in our home, so my kids were taught gun safety.
> Part of that safety is if they come across a gun not to touch it and to tell an adult about it.
> They were taught that guns are not toys & to respect the power that a gun has.
> They were taught to consider every gun loaded and never point it at anyone unless they planned to shot that someone.
> ...


Will you be traveling to one of the "hunting states"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Again, it's other people acting the fool with a gun that I'm worried about.  I own a gun, I'm not worried about that gun.  It's been disassembled for 11 years.  Strangely, I haven't needed it for self defense in those 11 years...


If you do need it, Im sure you can reassemble it in time.
I think its a good idea for everyone to disassemble, and lock up each part in a separate gun safe, then put each round of ammunition in its own protective safe as well. (possibly even only allow Disassembled ammunition, with strict government assembly codes).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you do need it, Im sure you can reassemble it in time.
> I think its a good idea for everyone to disassemble, and lock up each part in a separate gun safe, then put each round of ammunition in its own protective safe as well. (possibly even only allow Disassembled ammunition, with strict government assembly codes).


I wonder if Wez would be okay with us taking a disassembled gun and ammunition to the Surf Cup.  Oh WTH, disassemble the magazine too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm more concerned with people who don't think they have limitations as well...


Right, Comey reminds us that Hillary and Obama have no limitations either.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm more likely to hurt or kill myself or someone else with a gun then use it in self defense, so I would be better off with a bat.


I'd be pretty concerned for my kids safety if I saw you packing a bat at a Soccer Tournament.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Would be awesome to survive the drive down to Surf Cup, only to be killed by a jackass with a gun at Surf Cup.


Yeah.  Best stay home next year.  Your presence seems to escalate the probability of you getting killed by .000001


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Each gun death is unnecessary.


Each Baseball bat death is unecessary.  Especially at a soccer field.  Wrong size ball too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> They'll figure it out, I'm not shedding a single tear for the healthcare industry.


Do you ever use those ten letters after your name to inform your post on what the healthcare industry has to figure out?  I mean jack assery is ten letters so maybe not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Ignore it?  I've restated it with my every response.
> 
> Follow along Lion, I'll go slow....
> 
> I have to drive to Surf Cup.  Nobody has to bring a gun to Surf Cup.  Someone is choosing to bring a deadly weapon that puts me and mine at an extra risk of injury or death....for what, for self-defense?  Statistically you're more likely to kill yourself or an innocent, with that gun you are wearing...


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> It did fix the biggest problem our Country faced, millions of people left out in the cold with no healthcare.  Now we can continue to evolve it to make it better instead of seek to destroy it at every turn, which is what has been happening.


Hey finance guy, what's the difference between healthcare and health insurance?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

espola said:


> We were talking about legal restrictions.


Were also talking about inheritance rights & the second amendment.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Will you be traveling to one of the "hunting states"?


Absolutely.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'm more concerned with people who don't think they have limitations as well...


Like many Democrats in government...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

Let's lighten things up abit.
Here's some Bob Hope to bring a smile to your face.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Were also talking about inheritance rights & the second amendment.


The California law that made some types of so-called assault weapons illegal made an exemption for current owners.  The reason for that was pure politics.  The weapons in question were prima facie illegal, and transfer of them to new owners tightly regulated.  There is no "inheritance right" precedent for illegal acts.

The Second Amendment challenges to that California law fell flat in the courts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

espola said:


> The California law that made some types of so-called assault weapons illegal made an exemption for current owners.  The reason for that was pure politics.  The weapons in question were prima facie illegal, and transfer of them to new owners tightly regulated.  There is no "inheritance right" precedent for illegal acts.
> 
> The Second Amendment challenges to that California law fell flat in the courts.





The so called "assault" weapons law was purely political at it's inception.
Which is why the owners of the guns will simply stop reporting their existence in Calif.
Of the thousands in Calif. now, how many do think are registered in the state?
How will the state know when a registered owner passes away?
Go to Arizona or Texas or Virginia or a majority of the states and these "assault" rifles are just ordinary semi automatic rifles.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The so called "assault" weapons law was purely political at it's inception.
> Which is why the owners of the guns will simply stop reporting their existence in Calif.
> Of the thousands in Calif. now, how many do think are registered in the state?
> How will the state know when a registered owner passes away?
> Go to Arizona or Texas or Virginia or a majority of the states and these "assault" rifles are just ordinary semi automatic rifles.


I'm not going to speculate on criminal behavior by people I don't know.

This may be the answer to some of your questions --

https://oag.ca.gov/firearms/regagunfaqs


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

From the New York Times:

OVER the past two decades, the majority of Americans in a country deeply divided over gun control have coalesced behind a single proposition: The sale of assault weapons should be banned.

That idea was one of the pillars of the Obama administration’s plan to curb gun violence, and it remains popular with the public. In a poll last December, 59 percent of likely voters said they favor a ban.

*But in the 10 years since the previous ban lapsed, even gun control advocates acknowledge a larger truth: The law that barred the sale of assault weapons from 1994 to 2004 made little difference.*

*It turns out that big, scary military rifles don’t kill the vast majority of the 11,000 Americans murdered with guns each year. Little handguns do.         *
In 2012, only 322 people were murdered with any kind of rifle, F.B.I. data shows.

*The continuing focus on assault weapons stems from the media’s obsessive focus on mass shootings, which disproportionately involve weapons like the AR-15, a civilian version of the military M16 rifle. This, in turn, obscures some grim truths about who is really dying from gunshots.

Annually, 5,000 to 6,000 black men are murdered with guns. Black men amount to only 6 percent of the population. Yet of the 30 Americans on average shot to death each day, half are black males.*

It was much the same in the early 1990s when Democrats created and then banned a category of guns they called “assault weapons.” America was then suffering from a spike in gun crime and it seemed like a problem threatening everyone. Gun murders each year had been climbing: 11,000, then 13,000, then 17,000.

Democrats decided to push for a ban of what seemed like the most dangerous guns in America: assault weapons, which were presented by the media as the gun of choice for drug dealers and criminals, and which many in law enforcement wanted to get off the streets.

*This politically defined category of guns — a selection of rifles, shotguns and handguns with “military-style” features — only figured in about 2 percent of gun crimes nationwide before the ban.*

Handguns were used in more than 80 percent of gun murders each year, but gun control advocates had failed to interest enough of the public in a handgun ban. Handguns were the weapons most likely to kill you, but they were associated by the public with self-defense. (In 2008, the Supreme Court said there was a constitutional right to keep a loaded handgun at home for self-defense.)

Banning sales of military-style weapons resonated with both legislators and the public: Civilians did not need to own guns designed for use in war zones.

On Sept. 13, 1994, President Bill Clinton signed an assault weapons ban into law. It barred the manufacture and sale of new guns with military features and magazines holding more than 10 rounds. But the law allowed those who already owned these guns — an estimated 1.5 million of them — to keep their weapons.

The policy proved costly. Mr. Clinton blamed the ban for Democratic losses in 1994. Crime fell, but when the ban expired, a detailed study found no proof that it had contributed to the decline.

The ban did reduce the number of assault weapons recovered by local police, to 1 percent from roughly 2 percent.

*“Should it be renewed, the ban’s effects on gun violence are likely to be small at best and perhaps too small for reliable measurement,” a Department of Justice-funded evaluation concluded.*

Still, the majority of Americans continued to support a ban on assault weapons.

One reason: The use of these weapons may be rare over all, but they’re used frequently in the gun violence that gets the most media coverage, mass shootings.

The criminologist James Alan Fox at Northeastern University estimates that there have been an average of 100 victims killed each year in mass shootings over the past three decades. That’s less than 1 percent of gun homicide victims.

But these acts of violence in schools and movie theaters have come to define the problem of gun violence in America.
Most Americans do not know that gun homicides have decreased by 49 percent since 1993 as violent crime also fell, though rates of gun homicide in the United States are still much higher than those in other developed nations. A Pew survey conducted after the mass shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn., found that 56 percent of Americans believed wrongly that the rate of gun crime was higher than it was 20 years ago.

Even as homicide rates have held steady or declined for most Americans over the last decade, for black men the rate has sometimes risen. But it took a handful of mass shootings in 2012 to put gun control back on Congress’s agenda.

AFTER Sandy Hook, President Obama introduced an initiative to reduce gun violence. He laid out a litany of tragedies: the children of Newtown, the moviegoers of Aurora, Colo. But he did not mention gun violence among black men.

To be fair, the president’s first legislative priority after Sandy Hook was universal background checks, a measure that might have shrunk the market for illegal guns used in many urban shootings. But Republicans in Congress killed that effort. The next proposal on his list was reinstating and “strengthening” bans on assault weapons and high-capacity magazines. It also went nowhere.

*“We spent a whole bunch of time and a whole bunch of political capital yelling and screaming about assault weapons,” Mayor Mitchell J. Landrieu of New Orleans said. He called it a “zero sum political fight about a symbolic weapon.”*

Mr. Landrieu and Mayor Michael A. Nutter of Philadelphia are founders of Cities United, a network of mayors trying to prevent the deaths of young black men. “This is not just a gun issue, this is an unemployment issue, it’s a poverty issue, it’s a family issue, it’s a culture of violence issue,” Mr. Landrieu said.

*More than 20 years of research funded by the Justice Department has found that programs to target high-risk people or places, rather than targeting certain kinds of guns, can reduce gun violence.*

David M. Kennedy, the director of the Center for Crime Prevention and Control at the John Jay College of Criminal Justice, argues that the issue of gun violence can seem enormous and intractable without first addressing poverty or drugs. A closer look at the social networks of neighborhoods most afflicted, he says, often shows that only a small number of men drive most of the violence. Identify them and change their behavior, and it’s possible to have an immediate impact.

Working with Professor Kennedy, and building on successes in other cities, New Orleans is now identifying the young men most at risk and intervening to help them get jobs. How well this strategy will work in the long term remains to be seen.

But it’s an approach based on an honest assessment of the real numbers.

* Correction: September 21, 2014 * 
A news analysis article last Sunday about the politics around banning assault weapons gave an imprecise and outdated statistic on the use of handguns in killings in the United States. They were used in more than 80 percent of gun murders, not all murders, each year — and in the early 1990s, not in the present.

Lois Beckett is a reporter who covers gun violence for ProPublica
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/sunday-review/the-assault-weapon-myth.html?_r=0


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the New York Times:
> 
> OVER the past two decades, the majority of Americans in a country deeply divided over gun control have coalesced behind a single proposition: The sale of assault weapons should be banned.
> 
> ...


I couldn't help but notice that the original article in the NY Times did not have any paragraphs bolded except for the "Correction" line.  Who did that for you?


----------



## Wez (Aug 19, 2016)

I actually agree with that NY Times article.  Focusing on "Assault" weapons is bullshit, true assault weapons have been illegal forever so the more recent bans are just weak attempts at banning a certain kind of weapon that is mostly cosmetic.  Common sense gun reforms don't focus on "assault weapons" because it's all guns and the number of guns that is the problem.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

espola said:


> I couldn't help but notice that the original article in the NY Times did not have any paragraphs bolded except for the "Correction" line.  Who did that for you?


Glad you noticed Magoo, I did that for you
Who read the article to you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I actually agree with that NY Times article.  Focusing on "Assault" weapons is bullshit, true assault weapons have been illegal forever so the more recent bans are just weak attempts at banning a certain kind of weapon that is mostly cosmetic.  Common sense gun reforms don't focus on "assault weapons" because it's all guns and the number of guns that is the problem.



From the NYT article:
_*Annually, 5,000 to 6,000 black men are murdered with guns. Black men amount to only 6 percent of the population. Yet of the 30 Americans on average shot to death each day, half are black males.*...........
_
_David M. Kennedy__, the director of the Center for Crime Prevention and Control at the John Jay College of Criminal Justice, argues that the issue of gun violence can seem enormous and intractable without first addressing poverty or drugs. A closer look at the social networks of neighborhoods most afflicted, he says, often shows that only a small number of men drive most of the violence. Identify them and change their behavior, and it’s possible to have an immediate impact.

Working with Professor Kennedy, and building on successes in other cities, New Orleans is now identifying the young men most at risk and intervening to help them get jobs. How well this strategy will work in the long term remains to be seen.

But it’s an approach based on an honest assessment of the real numbers.
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

MEDAL TALLY ...so far 

Gold
Silver
Bronze
T

United States
 G-35
 S-33
B-32
T-100

China
G-20
S-16
B-22
T-58

Great Britain
G-22
S-21
B-13
T-56

Russia
G-12
S-15
B-17
T-44

Japan
G-12
S-6
B-19
T-37
Last updated on 8/19/2016 at 11:30 AM ET.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I actually agree with that NY Times article.  Focusing on "Assault" weapons is bullshit, true assault weapons have been illegal forever so the more recent bans are just weak attempts at banning a certain kind of weapon that is mostly cosmetic.  Common sense gun reforms don't focus on "assault weapons" because it's all guns and the number of guns that is the problem.


No, people are the problem.


----------



## Wez (Aug 19, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No, people are the problem.


You got that right; everyone whose knee jerk reaction to any and all gun reforms is to cry like a baby, is the problem.


----------



## Wez (Aug 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the NYT article:_David M. Kennedy__, the director of the Center for Crime Prevention and Control at the John Jay College of Criminal Justice, argues that the issue of gun violence can seem enormous and intractable without first addressing poverty or drugs. A closer look at the social networks of neighborhoods most afflicted, he says, often shows that only a small number of men drive most of the violence. Identify them and change their behavior, and it’s possible to have an immediate impact.
> 
> Working with Professor Kennedy, and building on successes in other cities, New Orleans is now identifying the young men most at risk and intervening to help them get jobs. How well this strategy will work in the long term remains to be seen._


Sound good to me, this along with common sense gun reforms designed to reduce the amount of guns in the population, over a long period of time, would be ideal.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I actually agree with that NY Times article.  Focusing on "Assault" weapons is bullshit, true assault weapons have been illegal forever so the more recent bans are just weak attempts at banning a certain kind of weapon that is mostly cosmetic.  Common sense gun reforms don't focus on "assault weapons" because it's all guns and the number of guns that is the problem.


Those popular "assault weapons" were immediately a joke to anyone with any military experience.  The defining characteristics of true assault weapons are the ability to fire full auto or selected-auto with cheap, lightweight ammo so they can make a lot of noise and keep the enemy's head down, and the user can carry a large amount of ammo.  The main market for those things was armchair Rambos.  The soul-daddy of the true assault weapons was the AK47, that was engineered simply enough that the prototypes were made in a railroad maintenance shop.  It forsook accuracy and penetrating power for availability and the shock and noise factor.  Cheap,reliable and noisy, but no Rambutt could legally own an AK without a full-bore collector's license.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Those popular "assault weapons" were immediately a joke to anyone with any military experience.  The defining characteristics of true assault weapons are the ability to fire full auto or selected-auto with cheap, lightweight ammo so they can make a lot of noise and keep the enemy's head down, and the user can carry a large amount of ammo.  The main market for those things was armchair Rambos.  The soul-daddy of the true assault weapons was the AK47, that was engineered simply enough that the prototypes were made in a railroad maintenance shop.  It forsook accuracy and penetrating power for availability and the shock and noise factor.  Cheap,reliable and noisy, but no Rambutt could legally own an AK without a full-bore collector's license.


I think the Soviets were superior in engineering and design (at least socially)
The American war monger R Lee Ermey disagrees.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

The AR-15 is the rifle that the assault rifle politicians have in mind.
I've read different numbers, but somewhere between 4,000,000 & 11,000,000 AR-15s are in circulation.
Gonna take an army just to find and confiscate them.
One thing these laws do, is increase the value of the gun.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Absolutely.


Do you know where they are, or are you consulting with the expert?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> You got that right; everyone whose knee jerk reaction to any and all gun reforms is to cry like a baby, is the problem.


Glad we agree.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2016)

I feel inadequate to describe the irony I feel on hearing that Ken Starr, Bill Clinton's favorite sexual-assault independent investigator, has resigned as President and law professor at Baylor University after an independent investigation found that Baylor systematically discourages student reports of sexual assaults.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do you know where they are, or are you consulting with the expert?


We know where we want to go...Wyoming and or Arizona.
There was a time not many years ago I would have put in to hunt Ventura County.
With the drought and the mountain lion protection....where once you would see many deer, last couple of years have been few to none.

Although Pepperdine has a nice herd running the campus...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

espola said:


> I feel inadequate to describe the irony I feel on hearing that Ken Starr, Bill Clinton's favorite sexual-assault independent investigator, has resigned as President and law professor at Baylor University after an independent investigation found that Baylor systematically discourages student reports of sexual assaults.


Perhaps this explains how Slick Willie dodged the numerous accusations of sexual assault, groping & rape that he seemingly got away with.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps this explains how Slick Willie dodged the numerous accusations of sexual assault, groping & rape that he seemingly got away with.


How so?  The Starr Report was cited by the House as the primary evidence in their impeachment actions against Clinton.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

espola said:


> How so?  The Starr Report was cited by the House as the primary evidence in their impeachment actions against Clinton.


Apparently women have been accusing WJC with assault since he was in college...
Was any of this in the Star Report ?
*Eileen Wellstone*, 19-year-old English woman who said Clinton sexually assaulted her after she met him at a pub near the Oxford where the future President was a student in 1969. A retired State Department employee, who asked not to be identified, confirmed that he spoke with the family of the girl and filed a report with his superiors. Clinton admitted having sex with the girl, but claimed it was consensual. The victim's family declined to pursue the case;

*In 1972,* a 22-year-old woman told campus police at Yale University that she was sexually assaulted by Clinton, a law student at the college. No charges were filed, but retired campus policemen contacted by _Capitol Hill Blue_ confirmed the incident. The woman, tracked down by _Capitol Hill Blue_ last week, confirmed the incident, but declined to discuss it further and would not give permission to use her name;

*In 1974,* a female student at the University of Arkansas complained that then-law school instructor Bill Clinton tried to prevent her from leaving his office during a conference. She said he groped her and forced his hand inside her blouse. She complained to her faculty advisor who confronted Clinton, but Clinton claimed the student ''came on'' to him. The student left the school shortly after the incident. Reached at her home in Texas, the former student confirmed the incident, but declined to go on the record with her account. Several former students at the University have confirmed the incident in confidential interviews and said there were other reports of Clinton attempting to force himself on female students;

*Broaddrick*, a volunteer in Clinton's gubernatorial campaign, said he raped her in 1978. Mrs. Broaddrick suffered a bruised and torn lip, which she said she suffered when Clinton bit her during the rape;

*From 1978-1980*, during Clinton's first term as governor of Arkansas, state troopers assigned to protect the governor were aware of at least seven complaints from women who said Clinton forced, or attempted to force, himself on them sexually. One retired state trooper said in an interview that the common joke among those assigned to protect Clinton was "who's next?". One former state trooper said other troopers would often escort women to the governor's hotel room after political events, often more than one an evening;

*Carolyn Moffet,* a legal secretary in Little Rock in 1979, said she met then-governor Clinton at a political fundraiser and shortly thereafter received an invitation to meet the governor in his hotel room. "I was escorted there by a state trooper. When I went in, he was sitting on a couch, wearing only an undershirt. He pointed at his penis and told me to suck it. I told him I didn't even do that for my boyfriend and he got mad, grabbed my head and shoved it into his lap. I pulled away from him and ran out of the room."

*Elizabeth Ward*, the Miss Arkansas who won the Miss America crown in 1982, told friends she was forced by Clinton to have sex with him shortly after she won her state crown. Last year, Ward, who is now married with the last name of Gracen (from her first marriage), told an interviewer she did have sex with Clinton but said it was consensual. Close friends of Ward, however, say she still maintains privately that Clinton forced himself on her.

*Paula Corbin,* an Arkansas state worker, filed a sexual harassment case against Clinton after an encounter in a Little Rock hotel room where the then-governor exposed himself and demanded oral sex. Clinton settled the case with Jones recently with an $850,000 cash payment.

*Sandra Allen James, *a former Washington, DC, political fundraiser says Presidential candidate-to-be Clinton invited her to his hotel room during a political trip to the nation's capital in 1991, pinned her against the wall and stuck his hand up her dress. She says she screamed loud enough for the Arkansas State Trooper stationed outside the hotel suite to bang on the door and ask if everything was all right, at which point Clinton released her and she fled the room. When she reported the incident to her boss, he advised her to keep her mouth shut if she wanted to keep working. Miss James has since married and left Washington. Reached at her home last week, the former Miss James said she later learned that other women suffered the same fate at Clinton's hands when he was in Washington during his Presidential run.

*Christy Zercher*, a flight attendant on Clinton's leased campaign plane in 1992, says Presidential candidate Clinton exposed himself to her, grabbed her breasts and made explicit remarks about oral sex. A video shot on board the plane by ABC News shows an obviously inebriated Clinton with his hand between another young flight attendant's legs. Zercher said later in an interview that White House attorney Bruce Lindsey tried to pressure her into not going public about the assault.

*Kathleen Willey*, a White House volunteer, reported that Clinton grabbed her, fondled her breast and pressed her hand against his genitals during an Oval Office meeting in November, 1993. Willey, who told her story in a _60 Minutes_ interview, became a target of a White House-directed smear campaign after she went public.


----------



## Wez (Aug 19, 2016)

This is a much better accounting of his sexual misconduct allegations:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Clinton_sexual_misconduct_allegations


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2016)

espola said:


> I couldn't help but notice that the original article in the NY Times did not have any paragraphs bolded except for the "Correction" line.  Who did that for you?


It's okay my little editor.  Let's not consider emphasis an error.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I actually agree with that NY Times article.  Focusing on "Assault" weapons is bullshit, true assault weapons have been illegal forever so the more recent bans are just weak attempts at banning a certain kind of weapon that is mostly cosmetic.  Common sense gun reforms don't focus on "assault weapons" because it's all guns and the number of guns that is the problem.


Bullets are the problem tootse.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2016)

If Sheriff Arpaio has to go to jail will he take some of his pink underwear?

http://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/phoenix/2016/08/19/arpaio-criminal-contempt-decision/87587572/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2016)

Surprise, surprise, surprise.........

_A former Navy machinist mate who admitted taking photos inside a nuclear submarine was sentenced to a year in prison Friday, with a federal judge rebuffing a request for probation in light of authorities deciding not to prosecute Hillary Clinton for mishandling classified information on a private email server as secretary of state.
Kristian Saucier’s attorneys argued in a court filing last week that Clinton had been "engaging in acts similar to Mr. Saucier" with information of much higher classification. It would be "unjust and unfair for Mr. Saucier to receive any sentence other than probation for a crime those more powerful than him will likely avoid," attorney Derrick Hogan wrote._

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/sailor-denied-clinton-deal-gets-1-year-in-prison-for-6-photos-of-sub/ar-BBvPAGD?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Aug 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Surprise, surprise, surprise.........
> 
> _A former Navy machinist mate who admitted taking photos inside a nuclear submarine was sentenced to a year in prison Friday, with a federal judge rebuffing a request for probation in light of authorities deciding not to prosecute Hillary Clinton for mishandling classified information on a private email server as secretary of state.
> Kristian Saucier’s attorneys argued in a court filing last week that Clinton had been "engaging in acts similar to Mr. Saucier" with information of much higher classification. It would be "unjust and unfair for Mr. Saucier to receive any sentence other than probation for a crime those more powerful than him will likely avoid," attorney Derrick Hogan wrote._
> ...


No one at the highest levels plays by the rules us common folk do...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

Is there something classified about this photo of the Alexandria?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is there something classified about this photo of the Alexandria?


Up periscope!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> No one at the highest levels plays by the rules us common folk do...


I assume you'll be voting accordingly.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We know where we want to go...Wyoming and or Arizona.
> There was a time not many years ago I would have put in to hunt Ventura County.
> With the drought and the mountain lion protection....where once you would see many deer, last couple of years have been few to none.
> 
> Although Pepperdine has a nice herd running the campus...


 I hope you two have a great time.
That sounds really cool.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

Karl Marx thought that capitalism inevitably made the rich richer and the poor poorer. By the time Marx died, however, the average Englishman was three times richer than at the time of his birth 65 years earlier — never before had the population experienced anything like it.--Johan Norbert


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2016)

The chart above confirms Irwin’s statement by showing the shares of US imports of goods classified by “end-use category.” In 2015, imports of *capital goods* (machinery, equipment, aircraft, semiconductors, engines, tractors, etc.) and* industrial equipment* (lumber, chemicals, aluminum and copper, iron and steel, cotton and wool, plastics, fuels, etc.) together accounted for *53% of total imports last year.* It’s an important point that more than half of what enters the US as imports are orders from US companies (e.g. manufacturers) for equipment, supplies, raw materials, commodities, and other imports that serve as direct _*inputs*_ into the production process that takes places in American factories and businesses that employ millions of American workers. *And the lower the price of inputs for US businesses (whether sourced internationally or domestically), the more competitive those companies are, the more of their products they can sell (both international and domestically), the greater market share they can achieve, and* *the more US workers they can hire*. In contrast, the higher the prices of imported inputs (e.g. through higher tariffs), the less competitive US companies will be, and the fewer workers they will hire. Keep that in mind the next time you hear Trump’s nitwitery about creating more American jobs by making imported inputs more expensive with his proposals to impose double-digit tariffs on goods from Mexico and China.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 20, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Karl Marx thought that capitalism inevitably made the rich richer and the poor poorer. By the time Marx died, however, the average Englishman was three times richer than at the time of his birth 65 years earlier — never before had the population experienced anything like it.--Johan Norbert


Marxism is what feeds the bern.
It makes life fair for everyone but the few at central command, who decide how the fairness should be spread around.
*Us* few, ..I mean *those* few, need the resources to enable* our*, ..I mean, *their* brilliant vision of fairness to be forced on the population.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2016)

*Chicago Tribune*

At least 25 people were shot over 14 hours in attacks across Chicago beginning Saturday afternoon, police said, equivalent to someone being shot every 33 minutes.

Three of the shootings were fatal, including an attack in Marquette Park at about 2:50 a.m. Sunday.

Darius Brownlee, 25, was on a porch in the 7000 block of South Artesian Avenue when someone walked up and asked if he had any marijuana, according to family. When he said he didn't, the person shot him in the head. He was pronounced dead at the scene.

"He had a heart. He was respectful," said his sister, Iesha Brownlee, at the scene. "A very respectful young man. He would help anybody."

Five minutes after midnight, a 24-year-old man was shot dead in the Homan Square neighborhood. Police responded to a call of a person shot in the 3700 block of West Grenshaw Street and found him on his porch with a gunshot wound to the chest. He said he had been shot in another location and walked back to his home to tell his family he had been wounded, police said. From there, he was taken to Mount Sinai Hospital and pronounced dead.

At 8:10 p.m. Saturday, a 20-year-old man was on the sidewalk in the 2700 block of North Harding Avenue in Logan Square when someone shot him in the head. He was pronounced dead on the scene.

Read More:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/3-dead-22-wounded-in-chicago-shootings/ar-BBvR751?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Aug 21, 2016)

Sucks that guns are so common in America that they become a tool to solve your problems in life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sucks that guns are so common in America that they become a tool to solve your problems in life.



Sucks that people lack self respect, compassion or civility.
Sucks that people turn to violence, drugs, & in doing so have total disregard for their neighbors and themselves.
Don't blame the tool, blame the operator of the tool.
Blame the enablers.


----------



## Wez (Aug 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Don't blame the tool, blame the operator of the tool.
> Blame the enablers.


The NRA and 2A worshipers won't consider any discussion, even the ones aimed at dealing with the people who have access and use guns.  Drugs and crime exist in other nations, it's unfortunate that here our criminals are surrounded by tools of destruction.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> The NRA and 2A worshipers won't consider any discussion, even the ones aimed at dealing with the people who have access and use guns.  Drugs and crime exist in other nations, it's unfortunate that here our criminals are surrounded by tools of destruction.


The NRA speaks for the millions and millions of gun owners who have never and will never use their guns in an unlawful manner.
Are they at times unreasonable? Sure. Look at the hysterical bull that come from those that would confiscate all guns, as if this will cure the reasons people in Chicago slaughter their neighbors.
There are many people who believe individuals should be held accountable for their actions.
Alcohol does not make people drink and drive, short dresses do not make rapists and the 2nd amendment doesn't make people murderers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Drugs and crime exist in other nations, it's unfortunate that here our criminals are surrounded by tools of destruction.


You honestly believe that criminals in Russia or China, the European countries or South America don't surround themselves with "tools of destruction"?
Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......

Right!


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sucks that people lack self respect, compassion or civility.
> Sucks that people turn to violence, drugs, & in doing so have total disregard for their neighbors and themselves.
> Don't blame the tool, blame the operator of the tool.
> Blame the enablers.


By "enablers" do you mean those who make guns so easy to obtain?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

espola said:


> By "enablers" do you mean those who make guns so easy to obtain?


No.
Buying a gun legally is many things, easy really doesn't come to mind. Who exactly makes "guns easy to obtain"?
Or do you mean gun give aways like 'Fast and Furious'? - http://nypost.com/2013/12/01/book-excerpt-how-america-gave-guns-to-mexican-drug-cartels/
I'm talking about the politician who year after year, decade after decade promise folks that if elected, they address poverty and unemployment and poor schooling.
Democrats have been politically in charge of Chicago for decades, very little if anything has changed. Perhaps it's never been worse....they look the other way until election time.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

Anybody surprised? Anybody?

_You think that you're such a smart girl
And I'll believe what you say
But who do you think you are, girl?
To lead me on this way, hey

Lies, lies, yeah baby
I can't believe a word you say
Lies, lies, are gonna make you sad someday..... The Knickerbockers_



*FBI uncovers 14,900 more documents in Clinton email probe* 
The FBI’s year-long investigation of Hillary Clinton’s private email server uncovered 14,900 emails and documents from her time as secretary of state that had not been disclosed by her attorneys, and a federal judge on Monday pressed the State Department to begin releasing emails sooner than mid-October as it planned.

Justice Department lawyers said last week that the State Department would review and turn over Clinton’s work-related emails to a conservative legal group. The records are among “tens of thousands” of documents found by the FBI in its probe and turned over to the State Department, Justice Department attorney Lisa Ann Olson said Monday in court.

The 14,900 Clinton documents are nearly 50 percent more than the roughly 30,000 emails that Clinton’s lawyers deemed work-related and returned to the department in December 2014.

Read more:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/fbi-uncovers-14900-more-documents-in-clinton-email-probe/ar-BBvUo17?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Aug 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The NRA speaks for the millions and millions of gun owners who have never and will never use their guns in an unlawful manner.
> Are they at times unreasonable? Sure. Look at the hysterical bull that come from those that would confiscate all guns, as if this will cure the reasons people in Chicago slaughter their neighbors.
> There are many people who believe individuals should be held accountable for their actions.
> Alcohol does not make people drink and drive, short dresses do not make rapists and the 2nd amendment doesn't make people murderers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> They'll figure it out, I'm not shedding a single tear for the healthcare industry.




When do you suppose "they'll" figure this out?


*One-third of US won't have choice between Obamacare plans in 2017*
It's looking like a lot of people are going to have little Obamacare choice next year.
One-third of the United States may have just a single insurer to pick from on Obamacare marketplaces in 2017, an analysis released Friday suggests.

Seven entire states are projected to have just one carrier in 2017: Alaska, Alabama, Kansas, North Carolina, Oklahoma, South Carolina and Wyoming, according to research by the Avalere consultancy.

And more than half of the country, 55 percent, may end up having two or fewer insurers to choose from on those government-run exchanges, Avalere said. 
"And there may be some sub-region counties where no plans are available," a report by Avalere on its analysis found.

The findings reflect the effect of announcements this summer that three major insurers — Aetna (AET), UnitedHealth (UNH), and Humana (HUM) — will sharply reduce the number of areas where they will sell individual health plans in 2017 due to financial losses on those plans, as well as the failures of most Obamacare co-op insurance plans.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/healthcare/one-third-of-us-wont-have-choice-between-obamacare-plans-in-2017/ar-BBvPqWr?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

Wez said:


>


Pffffttt........
There isn't even a partial ban on alcohol.
Tougher DUI laws  was the answer.
Outlawing beer, wine and hard liquor was not the answer.
It's a foreign concept to some, but how 'bout holding those who break the law responsible?
You don't roust innocent patrons in a café or bar because some guy gets drunk and start swinging or leaves the bar drunk and hits a parked car.
You arrest the perpetrator.
When exactly did we find a "solution" to drunk driving?


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2016)

Have you ever been stuck in traffic, late for an event, and felt like driving down the bicycle lane?

Have you ever felt like tweeting a picture of it?

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/22/why-san-diego-is-mad-at-peter-king/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pffffttt........
> There isn't even a partial ban on alcohol.
> Tougher DUI laws  was the answer.
> Outlawing beer, wine and hard liquor was not the answer.
> ...


Have you seen my wife?
Banning alcohol would be inhumane. (to me as well as her)
Mrs. Sanders looks like a million bucks with the proper beer goggles tuned in.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 22, 2016)

espola said:


> Have you ever been stuck in traffic, late for an event, and felt like driving down the bicycle lane?
> 
> Have you ever felt like tweeting a picture of it?
> 
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/22/why-san-diego-is-mad-at-peter-king/


Yes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2016)

This insightful:


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pffffttt........
> There isn't even a partial ban on alcohol.
> Tougher DUI laws  was the answer.
> Outlawing beer, wine and hard liquor was not the answer.
> ...


You can't make laws against shooting people tougher Lion, with guns, the goal should be a reduction in the population over time.  Less guns, less gun deaths, accidents, etc.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> You can't make laws against shooting people tougher Lion, with guns, the goal should be a reduction in the population over time.  Less guns, less gun deaths, accidents, etc.


Sure you can.
Use a gun and go to prison for life.
Less bad guys on the street, less crime, less gun play.
Violent crimes were much higher in the 80's & 90's
They started locking up the most violent & amazingly violent crime dropped.
Probably no correlation between the two, but interesting none the less.

Of course if you have a lawyer like HRC you would probably skate and due time served.


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sure you can.
> Use a gun and go to prison for life.
> Less bad guys on the street, less crime, less gun play.


I'm not opposed to that...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2016)

Hmmmm........

AP August 24, 2016
*U.S. paid $1.3 billion to Iran two days after cash delivery*

The Obama administration said Wednesday it paid $1.3 billion in interest to Iran in January to resolve a decades-old dispute over an undelivered military sale, two days after allowing $400 million in cash to fly to Tehran.

State Department spokeswoman Elizabeth Trudeau says the U.S. couldn’t say more about the Jan. 19 payments because of diplomatic sensitivities. They involved 13 separate payments of $99,999,999.99 and final payment of about $10 million. There was no explanation for the Treasury Department keeping the individual transactions under $100 million.

Read more:
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/u-s-paid-1-3-billion-to-iran-two-days-after-cash-delivery/


Insanity....

State Department officials can't release more information on payments made to Iran this year because they have to respect the privacy of foreign governments, a spokeswoman said Wednesday.
"We do make a practice of not commenting publicly on transactions, including settlement payments, due to the confidential nature of those payments and to respect the privacy of our international partners," State Department spokeswoman Elizabeth Trudeau told reporters.
Trudeau made the comment while deflecting questions about the payments, including attempts to learn why the Treasury Department transferred the money destined for Iran to the State Department in $99,999,999.99 increments........

More:
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/state-dept.-will-respect-the-privacy-of-govt.s-on-iran-payment/article/2600125


----------



## Wez (Aug 24, 2016)

Not everything the Gov. does is according to a conspiratorial plot.  I can think of a dozen reasons they don't want to be more transparent with dealings with countries like Iran.  There are elements in the populations of both countries that despise dealings with the "devil" and will criticize anything done....hence your post....


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not everything the Gov. does is according to a conspiratorial plot.  I can think of a dozen reasons they don't want to be more transparent with dealings with countries like Iran.  There are elements in the populations of both countries that despise dealings with the "devil" and will criticize anything done....hence your post....


The $400 million came from money Iran paid in advance for US weapons, things like F-14s and spare parts back when the Shah was a friend of ours and had lots of money to burn.  When Iran went Islamo-looney, US government forbade weapons shipments to them, so Iran asked for the money back.  We have been sitting on it for 30-plus years or so.

A parable - I owe you $100, and have been slow paying it back.  One day you grab my car keys and ask me to come even.  If I pay you the $100 to get my car keys back, is it "ransom"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not everything the Gov. does is according to a conspiratorial plot.  I can think of a dozen reasons they don't want to be more transparent with dealings with countries like Iran.  There are elements in the populations of both countries that despise dealings with the "devil" and will criticize anything done....hence your post....


Care to list those dozens reasons?


----------



## Wez (Aug 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Care to list those dozens reasons?


Well not being a seasoned foreign affairs expert, my reasons would be rather elementary compared to what I suspect is going on, and as espola says above, it may not be complicated, it could just be standard policy to stay tight lipped about dealings with foreign nations.

If we were trying to work with elements within Iran that are more friendly to us than others, that would be one such reason to stay quiet...


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Well not being a seasoned foreign affairs expert, my reasons would be rather elementary compared to what I suspect is going on, and as espola says above, it may not be complicated, it could just be standard policy to stay tight lipped about dealings with foreign nations.
> 
> If we were trying to work with elements within Iran that are more friendly to us than others, that would be one such reason to stay quiet...


It would have been politically easier for Obama to wait until after the elections, but then those Americans would have been sitting in Iran that much longer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2016)

espola said:


> The $400 million came from money Iran paid in advance for US weapons, things like F-14s and spare parts back when the Shah was a friend of ours and had lots of money to burn.  When Iran went Islamo-looney, US government forbade weapons shipments to them, so Iran asked for the money back.  We have been sitting on it for 30-plus years or so.
> 
> A parable - I owe you $100, and have been slow paying it back.  One day you grab my car keys and ask me to come even.  If I pay you the $100 to get my car keys back, is it "ransom"?


Ransom? More like black mail....

Say in the 1970's you kidnap friends and associates of mine & you pay groups that attack other friends and associates
All while calling for the destruction of me, my friends and associates.
While this is going on we "freeze" some of you assets.

Mean while 40 years flies by & we agree to a  treaty and give 1.4 billion dollars to you to show how serious we are about being friendly.
Somewhere  during the talks about all we have in common, we forgot to talk about and demand the release of the four friends and associates that you had once again kidnapped. You mention the frozen assets, the ones that your uncivilized actions had caused 40 years before.
We believing you had negotiated in good faith say sure to the money, but say what about our friends and associates coming home? 
The next thing we know,  you receive 400 million in unmarked currency and the four are freed...
Is it ransom?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> Well not being a seasoned foreign affairs expert, my reasons would be rather elementary compared to what I suspect is going on, and as espola says above, it may not be complicated, it could just be standard policy to stay tight lipped about dealings with foreign nations.
> 
> If we were trying to work with elements within Iran that are more friendly to us than others, that would be one such reason to stay quiet...


Alright fine.  Just list 8 legitimate reasons...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2016)

espola said:


> It would have been politically easier for Obama to wait until after the elections, but then those Americans would have been sitting in Iran that much longer.


If Obama was the great leader he claims to be he would have negotiated their release when he signed the great deal we made with Iran to keep it nuclear free......pfffft.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If Obama was the great leader he claims to be he would have negotiated their release when he signed the great deal we made with Iran to keep it nuclear free......pfffft.


What does "pfffft" mean?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> If we were trying to work with elements within Iran that are more friendly to us than others, that would be one such reason to stay quiet...


We are dealing with a government that continues to call for "Death to America", that is the biggest supporter of terrorism in the world, who stopped one of our navel vessels & then humiliated the crew by filming and using for propaganda images of those sailors on their knees with hands above their heads & who continue to show provocative actions by harassing our Navy in international waters. Iran has test fired missiles, they by treaty can't have & yet we clandescently give them money and State Department spokeswoman Elizabeth Trudeau says the U.S. couldn’t say more about the Jan. 19 payments because of diplomatic sensitivities.???
Screw America's sensitivities.


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We are dealing with a government that continues to call for "Death to America", that is the biggest supporter of terrorism in the world, who stopped one of our navel vessels & then humiliated the crew by filming and using for propaganda images of those sailors on their knees with hands above their heads & who continue to show provocative actions by harassing our Navy in international waters. Iran has test fired missiles, they by treaty can't have & yet we clandescently give them money and State Department spokeswoman Elizabeth Trudeau says the U.S. couldn’t say more about the Jan. 19 payments because of diplomatic sensitivities.???
> Screw America's sensitivities.


I too am sickened by the extremist Religious wackos that run the show in Iran, but I feel that way about any and all people who take their religion too seriously.  Death to America goes back to the fact that we intervened in their Country's political system to install someone friendly to us, we would be shouting the same thing if it were us.  You can choose to believe there are nefarious reasons behind this payment, that's your choice, don't make it so.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

Suck it haters!

http://www.forwardprogressives.com/debunking-anti-hillary-clinton-myths-lies-conspiracies/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork

_"Here’s a List of Facts Debunking Anti-Hillary Clinton Myths, Lies & Ridiculous Conspiracies"_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

espola said:


> What does "pfffft" mean?


Pfffft


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> Suck it haters!
> 
> http://www.forwardprogressives.com/debunking-anti-hillary-clinton-myths-lies-conspiracies/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork
> 
> _"Here’s a List of Facts Debunking Anti-Hillary Clinton Myths, Lies & Ridiculous Conspiracies"_


Pfffffft


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> I too am sickened by the extremist Religious wackos that run the show in Iran, but I feel that way about any and all people who take their religion too seriously.  Death to America goes back to the fact that we intervened in their Country's political system to install someone friendly to us, we would be shouting the same thing if it were us.  You can choose to believe there are nefarious reasons behind this payment, that's your choice, don't make it so.


I'm not alone in feeling that way...if you choose to stick your head in the sand once again, that's your choice and you made it so.


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not alone in feeling that way...if you choose to stick your head in the sand once again, that's your choice and you made it so.


You probably also feel the nuclear deal with Iran was a mistake, despite most every nuclear proliferation expert agreeing it was the right move...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> You probably also feel the nuclear deal with Iran was a mistake, despite most every nuclear proliferation expert agreeing it was the right move...


Define nuclear proliferation expert.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> You probably also feel the nuclear deal with Iran was a mistake, despite most every nuclear proliferation expert agreeing it was the right move...


How the deal with North Korea work out?

When it comes to Iran, I say don't trust, definitely verify & the next time one of their little gun boat approaches one of our destroyers...blow it out of the water.


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> How the deal with North Korea work out?


I don't know much about that one, care to summarize (minimize the spin please)?

On a side note, North Korea is about the worst place I've ever seen, a truly nightmarish place to live:

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/secret-state-of-north-korea/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't know much about that one, care to summarize (minimize the spin please)?
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/secret-state-of-north-korea/


Spin?
Feeling a bit dizzy are we?

Watch, read & learn...
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Clinton+nuclear+deal+with+North+Korea&&view=detail&mid=8CC7EE09EC8DC43E47288CC7EE09EC8DC43E4728&rvsmid=8CC7EE09EC8DC43E47288CC7EE09EC8DC43E4728&fsscr=0&FORM=VDMCNL
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agreed_Framework


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Spin?
> Feeling a bit dizzy are we?
> 
> Watch, read & learn...
> ...


To answer your question about how did it go?

_"Although the agreement had largely broken down, North Korea did not restart work on the two production size nuclear power plants that were frozen under the agreement. These plants could potentially have produced enough weapons-grade plutonium to produce several nuclear weapons per year. The Agreed Framework was successful in freezing North Korean plutonium production in Yongbyon plutonium complex for eight years From 1994 to December 2002.[43]

Discussions are taking place through the Six-party talks about a replacement agreement, reaching a preliminary accord on September 19, 2005. The accord makes no mention of the U.S. contention that North Korea has a secret, underground enriched uranium program. However the new accord would require North Korea to dismantle all nuclear facilities, not just specific plants as in the Agreed Framework.[44] This has been followed up by the February 13, 2007 agreement which has largely adopted this September 19 statement. Its implementation has been successful so far, with only a slight delay being recorded due to an issue of funds being unfrozen by the US actually reaching North Korea.

On May 31, 2006, KEDO decided to terminate the LWR construction project.[45]"
_
Doesn't sound so bad?  Has something gone way South recently and if so, that doesn't seem to take away from the results of the 1992 agreement?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> To answer your question about how did it go?
> 
> _"Although the agreement had largely broken down, North Korea did not restart work on the two production size nuclear power plants that were frozen under the agreement. These plants could potentially have produced enough weapons-grade plutonium to produce several nuclear weapons per year. The Agreed Framework was successful in freezing North Korean plutonium production in Yongbyon plutonium complex for eight years From 1994 to December 2002.[43]
> 
> ...


They have nuclear weapons and they had them before Bill left office.... doesn't sound so bad?
Well you certainly are entitled to your opinion.
You maybe the only one that thinks a nuclear armed North Korea not a bad deal....






*The Washington Post*
Wednesday, Jan. 6, 2015.
North Korea has conducted nuclear tests before, but the nuclear test the country carried out Wednesday could be dramatically different. According to Pyongyang, the device tested was a hydrogen bomb – a type of device that produces a considerably more powerful blast than the previous devices tested. South Korean officials and a number of nuclear experts have cast doubt on the claim, pointing out that the yield recorded in the test seemed to be similar to the previous tests conducted by North Korea.

*Despite the doubts, the unexpected nuclear test is yet another reminder of how the U.S.-led nuclear deal with North Korea, brokered under President Bill Clinton in 1994, failed.* Isolated, embattled North Korea is the only country to test nuclear weapons in almost 20 years, and it shows no signs of slowing down. Given the controversy surrounding a recent nuclear agreement reached with Iran, it's worth considering exactly how the deal to stop its nuclear ambitions fell apart.
read more:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/01/06/the-slow-death-of-the-nuclear-deal-with-north-korea/


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> They have nuclear weapons and they had them before Bill left office.... doesn't sound so bad?
> Well you certainly are entitled to your opinion.


There you go with the opinion thing again.  Can you refute what I copied and pasted, it was from the link you gave me, you know that right?

...and no, I don't think N. Korea having nukes is good, but could we have stopped that?  So far, these deals seem to be about slowing, limiting, making more transparent, not "keeping them from ever getting a nuke"...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> There you go with the opinion thing again.  Can you refute what I copied and pasted, it was from the link you gave me, you know that right?
> 
> ...and no, I don't think N. Korea having nukes is good, but could we have stopped that?  So far, these deals seem to be about slowing, limiting, making more transparent, not "keeping them from ever getting a nuke"...


What a wanker...

*North Korea claims it’s now able to nuke the US mainland* 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/north-korea-claims-it’s-now-able-to-nuke-the-us-mainland/ar-BBw3UB9?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> You can't make laws against shooting people tougher Lion, with guns, the goal should be a reduction in the population over time.  Less guns, less gun deaths, accidents, etc.


Gun ownership has been on the decline for twenty years.


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gun ownership has been on the decline for twenty years.


That depends on who you ask --

http://dailycaller.com/2016/07/13/the-myth-of-declining-gun-ownership/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/06/29/american-gun-ownership-is-now-at-a-30-year-low/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 25, 2016)

Wez said:


> I too am sickened by the extremist Religious wackos that run the show in Iran, but I feel that way about any and all people who take their religion too seriously.  Death to America goes back to the fact that we intervened in their Country's political system to install someone friendly to us, we would be shouting the same thing if it were us.  You can choose to believe there are nefarious reasons behind this payment, that's your choice, don't make it so.


Why would you do that to a chicken?


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What a wanker...
> 
> *North Korea claims it’s now able to nuke the US mainland*
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/north-korea-claims-it’s-now-able-to-nuke-the-us-mainland/ar-BBw3UB9?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


They also consider Dennis Rodman a diplomat...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2016)

http://www.businessinsider.com/ap-in-iran-unique-system-allows-payments-for-kidney-donors-2016-8


Iran’s kidney program stands apart from other organ donation systems around the world by openly allowing payments, typically of several thousand dollars. *It has helped effectively eliminate the country’s kidney transplant waiting list since 1999*, the government says, in contrast to Western nations like the United States, where tens of thousands hope for an organ and thousands die waiting each year.

*Bottom Line*: Realistically, we’ll continue to have serious and ongoing shortages of bone marrow and kidneys as long as we outlaw and criminalize the only solution that is guaranteed to successfully eliminate those shortages: *donor compensation*. As strange as it sounds, capitalist, free-market America should look for guidance on this issue from one of the most anti-market, repressed economies in the world – Iran (it ranked 171 out of 178 countries in the world for Economic Freedom in 2016 by the Heritage Foundation). Surprisingly, Iran is the one country in the world that has effectively used basic free market principles to eliminate its kidney shortage by legalizing compensation for kidney donors. The US could easily eliminate its bone marrow and kidney shortages by following Iran’s success with principles usually associated much more with America that the Islamic Republic of Iran.


----------



## Wez (Aug 26, 2016)

http://www.snopes.com/hillary-clinton-freed-child-rapist-laughed-about-it/

*"Hillary Clinton's role in a 40-year-old rape case became the focal point of a viral meme in 2016, but the claims made about it were mostly inaccurate."*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> Suck it haters!
> 
> http://www.forwardprogressives.com/debunking-anti-hillary-clinton-myths-lies-conspiracies/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork
> 
> _"Here’s a List of Facts Debunking Anti-Hillary Clinton Myths, Lies & Ridiculous Conspiracies"_


"Forward Progress", comrades!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.snopes.com/hillary-clinton-freed-child-rapist-laughed-about-it/
> 
> *"Hillary Clinton's role in a 40-year-old rape case became the focal point of a viral meme in 2016, but the claims made about it were mostly inaccurate."*


At the risk of inflicting damage on your "gotcha": What does *mostly inaccurate mean?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 26, 2016)

… is from page 166 of Stephen Marglin’s 2008 book, _The Dismal Science_; this book is deeply flawed, in many ways, but Marglin gets this Hayekian point right and he explains it well (the words that Marglin italicizes are a quotation from F.A. Hayek’s 1945 article “The Use of Knowledge in Society“; the first set of bracketed words are supplied by Marglin; the other sets are supplied by me; link added):

For if knowledge is algorithmic in character, there is no reason for knowledge to become available only if the agent is an active participant in implementing his (or her) knowledge.  It is when the knowledge in question has an irreducibly experimental component that _use can be made_ [of it] _only if the decisions depending on it are left to him or are made with his active cooperation_.  In today’s jargon, agents have private information, or, rather, hyperprivate information: the knowledge is so private that the knower herself becomes knowledgeable only when translating the knowledge into action.

If people really could formulate all their knowledge in algorithmic terms and calculate as [modern mainstream] economic theory assumes, there would be no need for real-life markets.  [Oskar] Lange‘s pretend markets would do just fine.  The virtue of the real market is precisely that it calls forth knowledge that people cannot explain, justify, or defend intellectually, knowledge that economic agents themselves may not fully understand. * It calls forth this knowledge by the incentives it it provides for action and the ruthlessness with which it weeds out error.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.snopes.com/hillary-clinton-freed-child-rapist-laughed-about-it/
> 
> *"Hillary Clinton's role in a 40-year-old rape case became the focal point of a viral meme in 2016, but the claims made about it were mostly inaccurate."*


We know..it was the vast right wing conspiracy that raped that little girl....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 26, 2016)

The DNC pays lip service to ethics while Comey told the truth about Hilz.


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We know..it was the vast right wing conspiracy that raped that little girl....


No, but it was responsible for the inaccurate statements about HRC and that case...  The right generally prefers to say what feels right to them, truth be damned.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, but it was responsible for the inaccurate statements about HRC and that case...  The right generally prefers to say what feels right to them, truth be damned.


Hey wanker, what is the truth?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Why is it Republicans worry more about voter registration fraud and every time I read a news account about actual voter fraud, it involves a Republican.


----------



## espoola (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why is it Republicans worry more about voter registration fraud and every time I read a news account about actual voter fraud, it involves a Republican.


The same reason CNN spent five minutes on Trump's attitude this morning, then went straight to ZIKA.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

What was more offensive during Gov. LePage  rants this week?  That he used the term Cock>)*&^% or that he was not even right about what he was ranting about?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

espoola said:


> The same reason CNN spent five minutes on Trump's attitude this morning, then went straight to ZIKA.


   So it is all about the media.  Sure it is.

I learned something in business years ago.  Those that rant about getting screwed are most likely people who will screw you in a heartbeat.


2/3


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> So it is all about the media.  Sure it is.
> 
> I learned something in business years ago.  Those that rant about getting screwed are most likely people who will screw you in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


You've no doubt heard of the vast right wing conspiracy....the one that has it in for the Clinton's?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You've no doubt heard of the vast right wing conspiracy....the one that has it in for the Clinton's?


It is no conspiracy.  It is a well earned thing and off topic of my post.


2/3


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It is no conspiracy.  It is a well earned thing and off topic of my post.
> 
> 2/3


Muahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa....Andy honey, this is a conversation. Conversations tend to wander abit.
Unless of course you are pontificating or lecturing on a subject.
So who exactly is conducting & running this vast right wing conspiracy?
Was Monica Lewinski part of the conspiracy?
When Hillary claimed to have been under sniper fire, was that a part of the conspiracy too?
This should be fascinating. Do tell. Please.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa....Andy honey, this is a conversation. Conversations tend to wander abit.
> Unless of course you are pontificating or lecturing on a subject.
> So who exactly is conducting & running this vast right wing conspiracy?
> Was Monica Lewinski part of the conspiracy?
> ...


Kitty Whiskers,

It is not a conspiracy it is a dance. On one side is the habitual line steppers, the Clintons.  On the other is the right that is terrified by them because the Clintons  constantly eat their lunch. No conspiracy. Just the same dance for 40 years.

2/3


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

The majority of Americans who vote for President will make one of three choices in November.

1.  Vote for someone irrelevant.
2. Vote for someone who makes you throw up just a little bit in your mouth while doing it.
3. Vote for someone that simultaneously makes you a bit terrified and very angry.

jmo  2/3


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The majority of Americans who vote for President will make one of three choices in November.
> 
> 1.  Vote for someone irrelevant.
> 2. Vote for someone who makes you throw up just a little bit in your mouth while doing it.
> ...


There is no irrelevant vote.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, but it was responsible for the inaccurate statements about HRC and that case...  The right generally *prefers to say what feels right to them, truth be damned.*


Reminds me of something Comey said......what was it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

oh yeah, "*truth be damned"*!!

_For example, seven e-mail chains concern matters that were classified at the Top Secret/Special Access Program level when they were sent and received. These chains involved Secretary Clinton both sending e-mails about those matters and receiving e-mails from others about the same matters. *There is evidence to support a conclusion that any reasonable person in Secretary Clinton’s position, or in the position of those government employees with whom she was corresponding about these matters, should have known that an unclassified system was no place for that conversation. In addition to this highly sensitive information, we also found information that was properly classified as Secret by the U.S. Intelligence Community at the time it was discussed on e-mail (that is, excluding the later “up-classified” e-mails).*

None of these e-mails should have been on any kind of unclassified system, but their presence is *especially concerning because all of these e-mails were housed on unclassified personal servers not even supported by full-time security staff, like those found at Departments and Agencies of the U.S. Government — or even with a commercial service like Gmail.*_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Truth?  Who needs the damn truth?!!  Not Comey or Lynch

*Separately, it is important to say something about the marking of classified information. Only a very small number of the e-mails containing classified information bore markings indicating the presence of classified information. But even if information is not marked “classified” in an e-mail, participants who know or should know that the subject matter is classified are still obligated to protect it.*

*While not the focus of our investigation, we also developed evidence that the security culture of the State Department in general, and with respect to use of unclassified e-mail systems in particular, was generally lacking in the kind of care for classified information found elsewhere in the government.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Are you feeling like I "gotcha" Wez?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Kitty Whiskers,
> 
> It is not a conspiracy it is a dance. On one side is the habitual line steppers, the Clintons.  On the other is the right that is terrified by them because the Clintons  constantly eat their lunch. No conspiracy. Just the same dance for 40 years.
> 2/3


Habitual line steppers...that's way to kind.
Unindicted felons is closer to the truth.
The right is more frustrated than terrified.
Folks agree that Hillary Clinton is a liar, a manipulator & untrustworthy, yet they're still gonna vote for her....
We get the government we deserve....we are pathetic.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

espola said:


> There is no irrelevant vote.


I respectfully disagree.

2/3


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Habitual line steppers...that's way to kind.
> Unindicted felons is closer to the truth.
> The right is more frustrated than terrified.
> Folks agree that Hillary Clinton is a liar, a manipulator & untrustworthy, yet they're still gonna vote for her....
> We get the government we deserve....we are pathetic.


I trust her much more than the other parties candidate. I seem to be inline with many people.

2/3


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of something Comey said......what was it?


That there was no case for criminal charges?

2/3


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I trust her much more than the other parties candidate. I seem to be inline with many people.
> 
> 2/3


Wouldn't be the first time that people aligned themselves with a liar......from the same house, with the same last name, working for the same foundation.  Should I go on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> That there was no case for criminal charges?
> 
> 2/3


Reasonable folks know that Comey laid out a case for Criminal charges.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reasonable folks know that Comey laid out a case for Criminal charges.


Obviously you distrust Comey and think he is also a liar.  Interesting since you spent a great deal of time posting his comments here.

2/3


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Obviously you distrust Comey and think he is also a liar.  Interesting since you spent a great deal of time posting his comments here.
> 
> 2/3


Please show me where I thought Comey is a liar.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Please show me where I thought Comey is a liar.


You stated he made a criminal case but of course he said exactly the opposite thing, so I made a leap of logic. If you don't consider him a liar he must at least not be considered by you "reasonable folk"  based on your post.

2/3


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reasonable folks know that Comey laid out a case for Criminal charges.


Reasonable being the key word.
Like minded people see no wrong in the history of lies this woman has told...
From her being named for Sir Edmund Hillary, to coming under fire when she landed in Bosnia to being dead broke when she left the White House. It goes on and on. She set up a sever so she could hide the truth about her corruption. Like minded people agree with her lying about Benghazi  "what difference does it make"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> You stated he made a criminal case but of course he said exactly the opposite thing, so I made a leap of logic. If you don't consider him a liar he must at least not be considered by you "reasonable folk"  based on your post.
> 
> 2/3


Lets just say you made a leap.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> You stated he made a criminal case but of course he said exactly the opposite thing, so I made a leap of logic. If you don't consider him a liar he must at least not be considered by you "reasonable folk"  based on your post.
> 2/3


"There is evidence to support a conclusion that any reasonable person in Secretary Clinton’s position, or in the position of those government employees with whom she was corresponding about these matters, should have known that an unclassified system was no place for that conversation" _Comey_

Obviously you believe this woman reasonable....
Speaks volumes.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lets just say you made a leap.


So is he unreasonable or a liar?

2/3


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "There is evidence to support a conclusion that any reasonable person in Secretary Clinton’s position, or in the position of those government employees with whom she was corresponding about these matters, should have known that an unclassified system was no place for that conversation" _Comey_
> 
> Obviously you believe this woman reasonable....
> Speaks volumes.


Reasonable is not the word I would use.

2/3


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> So is he unreasonable or a liar?
> 
> 2/3


Why would he be either?  I'm glad he did not lie here:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Reasonable is not the word I would use.
> 
> 2/3


Why would you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

What if I wrote this:

"For me as a white man, it's really nice to just go out with other white men sometimes," ... "I have to do so much less translation. When you're white around black people, you have to explain every little thing, even with people who are perfectly nice and well-meaning."


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would he be either?  I'm glad he did not lie here:


 
He testified in a House subcommittee there was no chargeable criminal activity.  You stated
"Reasonable folks know that Comey laid out a case for Criminal charges"

Did he lie or was he being unreasonable? I can't think of another option except you are disavowing your own post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He testified in a House subcommittee there was no chargeable criminal activity.  You stated
> "Reasonable folks know that Comey laid out a case for Criminal charges"
> 
> Did he lie or was he being unreasonable? I can't think of another option except you are disavowing your own post.


Why would I disavow Comey's own words.  There is only one liar in the video.  What Comey said is, *"To be clear, this is not to suggest that in similar circumstances, a person who engaged in this activity would face no consequences. To the contrary, those individuals are often subject to security or administrative sanctions. But that is not what we are deciding now."*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would I disavow Comey's own words.  There is only one liar in the video.  What Comey said is, *"To be clear, this is not to suggest that in similar circumstances, a person who engaged in this activity would face no consequences. To the contrary, those individuals are often subject to security or administrative sanctions. But that is not what we are deciding now."*


 
But I was discussing your words not his. You made a statement about criminality. Comey stated “our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case.”.  That seems to be in direct opposition to your post that "Reasonable folks know that Comey laid out a case for Criminal charges"

How can both be true?

2/3


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> But I was discussing your words not his. You made a statement about criminality. Comey stated “our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case.”.  That seems to be in direct opposition to your post that "Reasonable folks know that Comey laid out a case for Criminal charges"
> 
> How can both be true?
> 
> 2/3


My words, "Reasonable folks know that Comey laid out a case for Criminal charges" are based on Comey's words:  *"To be clear, this is not to suggest that in similar circumstances, a person who engaged in this activity would face no consequences. To the contrary, those individuals are often subject to security or administrative sanctions. But that is not what we are deciding now."*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> But I was discussing your words not his. You made a statement about criminality. Comey stated “our judgment is that no reasonable prosecutor would bring such a case.”.  That seems to be in direct opposition to your post that "Reasonable folks know that Comey laid out a case for Criminal charges"
> 
> How can both be true?
> 
> 2/3


If the Department of Justice charges Clinton for committing a felony, they would be charging her for violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, (1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both._

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My words, "Reasonable folks know that Comey laid out a case for Criminal charges" are based on Comey's words:  *"To be clear, this is not to suggest that in similar circumstances, a person who engaged in this activity would face no consequences. To the contrary, those individuals are often subject to security or administrative sanctions. But that is not what we are deciding now."*


 Administrative sanctions are not the same as criminal activity. You stated "Comey laid a case for criminal charges",


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If the Department of Justice charges Clinton for committing a felony, they would be charging her for violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:
> 
> _Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, (1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both._
> 
> ...


 This looks like you are seeing your error and are disavowing your previous post.

2/3


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Administrative sanctions are not the same as criminal activity. You stated "Comey laid a case for criminal charges",


What is an administrative sanction?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> This looks like you are seeing your error and are disavowing your previous post.
> 
> 2/3


How so?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 28, 2016)

I would like to welcome Mr. Dukes to the forum.
I have always been a huge fan of the Dukes. I knew about Bo and Luke, and its a huge honor to have their little brother rabble rous'n the forums in true reb fashion.
Did Bo and Luke ever let you drive the General Lee?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What is an administrative sanction?


 Everything from a talking to termination but nothing criminal.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I would like to welcome Mr. Dukes to the forum.
> I have always been a huge fan of the Dukes. I knew about Bo and Luke, and its a huge honor to have their little brother rabble rous'n the forums in true reb fashion.
> Did Bo and Luke ever let you drive the General Lee?


 I am older than them and they were named Duke not Dukes.  Thanks for the welcome but I have over a decade here under my alias.  Just time to leave pretense behind.

AD who once was known as 2/3.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Everything from a talking to termination but nothing criminal.


Is that what the law says?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am older than them and they were named Duke not Dukes.  Thanks for the welcome but I have over a decade here under my alias.  Just time to leave pretense behind.
> 
> AD who once was known as 2/3.


Older brother it is. My apologies, Mr. Dukes.
The General Lee. Did you ever get to drive it?

You almost had me until I remembered its the "Dukes of Hazzard", not the "Duke of Hazzard"
Welcome aboard big Bro!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

*If* the Department of Justice charges Clinton for committing a felony, they would be charging her for violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that what the law says?


 That is how it was explained to me by a retired federal HR EEOC administrator. I also think in the context of Mr. Comey's testimony it makes sense, sense he specifically stated non criminal.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Older brother it is. My apologies, Mr. Dukes.
> The General Lee. Did you ever get to drive it?
> 
> You almost had me until I remembered its the "Dukes of Hazzard", not the "Duke of Hazzard"
> Welcome aboard big Bro!


 I think you are mistaking me for the Trump supporter David.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is how it was explained to me by a retired federal HR EEOC administrator. I also think in the context of Mr. Comey's testimony it makes sense, sense he specifically stated non criminal.


Yeah we get HR training every year and there is a lot that applies to Federal employees that don't apply to Hillary and Bill.  

Comey says:

*"To be clear, this is not to suggest that in similar circumstances, a person who engaged in this activity would face no consequences. To the contrary, those individuals are often subject to security or administrative sanctions. But that is not what we are deciding now."
*
Comey laid out a case for criminal charges according to the law with Hillary violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think you are mistaking me for the Trump supporter David.


I don't remember seeing him on the Dukes of Hazard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is how it was explained to me by a retired federal HR EEOC administrator. I also think in the context of Mr. Comey's testimony it makes sense, sense he specifically stated non criminal.


Where did he state non-criminal?  And why would he state "non-criminal"?  That would be stupid for him to do so given the following:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

The ambiguity of "Administrative sanction" is a better shield.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Just time to leave pretense behind.


Funny in many dimensions


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is how it was explained to me by a retired federal HR EEOC administrator. I also think in the context of Mr. Comey's testimony it makes sense, sense he specifically stated non criminal.


There are other very experience US prosecutors who said Comey is wrong in determining what a prosecutor might or might not do, that he should have presented the evidence to prosecutors & let them determine if they would prosecute. These same former prosecutors would have prosecuted Mrs. Clinton, that the fact that a private server was set up, along with the lies she told regarding deleting only private emails, claiming that no work related emails had been deleted &  that her lawyers had review all emails that had been deleted, shows a pattern of deception, proving intent.
Since Comey presented his opinion another 14000 work related emails that HRC claimed had been turned over were found and released.
I'm looking forward to one criminal -Assange & wikileaks - releasing what he has on another criminal - Hillary.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are other very experience US prosecutors who said Comey is wrong in determining what a prosecutor might or might not do, that he should have presented the evidence to prosecutors & let them determine if they would prosecute. These same former prosecutors would have prosecuted Mrs. Clinton, that the fact that a private server was set up, along with the lies she told regarding deleting only private emails, claiming that no work related emails had been deleted &  that her lawyers had review all emails that had been deleted, shows a pattern of deception, proving intent.
> Since Comey presented his opinion another 14000 work related emails that HRC claimed had been turned over were found and released.
> I'm looking forward to one criminal -Assange & wikileaks - releasing what he has on another criminal - Hillary.


What is Assange's crime?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think you are mistaking me for the Trump supporter David.


No Andy, that's not so...and you are not being mistaken for Obama supporter Jeremiah Alvesta Wright, either.
But do you care to comment on the glowing words Hillary had to say about Grand Wizzard  Robert Byrd, "her mentor", at his funeral?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> What is Assange's crime?


Look it up...you'll learn and remember it much better than if someone does the work for you.
ps... why do you think he's living in the Ecuadorian Embassy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are other very experience US prosecutors who said Comey is wrong in determining what a prosecutor might or might not do, that he should have presented the evidence to prosecutors & let them determine if they would prosecute. These same former prosecutors would have prosecuted Mrs. Clinton, that the fact that a private server was set up, along with the lies she told regarding deleting only private emails, claiming that no work related emails had been deleted &  that her lawyers had review all emails that had been deleted, shows a pattern of deception, proving intent.
> Since Comey presented his opinion another 14000 work related emails that HRC claimed had been turned over were found and released.
> I'm looking forward to one criminal -Assange & wikileaks - releasing what he has on another criminal - Hillary.


If Comey is not applying the law now, it is unlikely that another 14,000 e-mails will change his mind.  In fact, they may *choose* to find nothing in the 14,000 e-mails.  

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look it up...you'll learn and remember it much better than if someone does the work for you.
> ps... why do you think he's living in the Ecuadorian Embassy?


Gee - I gave you another chance to participate in an adult conversation and you just go all Izzy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Gee - I gave you another chance to participate in an adult conversation and you just go all Izzy.


What is Assange's crime?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look it up...you'll learn and remember it much better than if someone does the work for you.
> ps... why do you think he's living in the Ecuadorian Embassy?


Espola's memory and neighborhood was deleted with the last forum.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If Comey is not applying the law now.  It is unlikely that another 14,000 e-mails will change his mind.  In fact, they may *choose* to find nothing in the 14,000 e-mails.
> 
> violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:
> 
> ...


I don't expect Comey or the Dept of Justice to change their collective minds.
But the American public could be swayed. Obviously HRC has those that will support her and believe that she actually came under sniper fire and that she was dead broke when she left the white house, that a vast right wing conspiracy sent Monica to sexually assault WJC...
Comey took the easy way out...he  made a great argument for prosecution then concluded he had no case...
Fact is she lied to congress under oath..


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are other very experience US prosecutors who said Comey is wrong in determining what a prosecutor might or might not do, that he should have presented the evidence to prosecutors & let them determine if they would prosecute. These same former prosecutors would have prosecuted Mrs. Clinton, that the fact that a private server was set up, along with the lies she told regarding deleting only private emails, claiming that no work related emails had been deleted &  that her lawyers had review all emails that had been deleted, shows a pattern of deception, proving intent.
> Since Comey presented his opinion another 14000 work related emails that HRC claimed had been turned over were found and released.
> I'm looking forward to one criminal -Assange & wikileaks - releasing what he has on another criminal - Hillary.


Did those Prosecutors have all the details like Comey did? Are you suggesting Comey lied or was derelict in his duties as Director of the FBI?

 Do you think the emails released are work related?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Gee - I gave you another chance to participate in an adult conversation and you just go all Izzy.


Adult conversations are for adults.  Run along now.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If Comey is not applying the law now.  It is unlikely that another 14,000 e-mails will change his mind.  In fact, they may *choose* to find nothing in the 14,000 e-mails.
> 
> .


 This suggests that you believe Comey is lying as I asked you earlier.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Do you think the emails released are work related?


Which ones, the Top Secret or the Secret e-mails?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't expect Comey or the Dept of Justice to change their collective minds.
> But the American public could be swayed. Obviously HRC has those that will support her and believe that she actually came under sniper fire and that she was dead broke when she left the white house, that a vast right wing conspiracy sent Monica to sexually assault WJC...
> Comey took the easy way out...he  made a great argument for prosecution then concluded he had no case...
> Fact is she lied to congress under oath..


 Why would Comey take the "easy way out"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> This suggests that you believe Comey is lying as I asked you earlier.


Again, the video made it clear that there is only one liar, Hillary.  Comey's speech was probably the strongest indirect calling of Hillary a liar yet.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Which ones, the Top Secret or the Secret e-mails?


 Are you trying to be cute or not just getting your facts straight. The emails Comey was discussing as part of those chains they deemed classified were not part of "found emails" but the original emails turned over to the State Department and were not part of the "found" emails.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think you are mistaking me for the Trump supporter David.


I never watched his show, but the Dukes, I loved.
Daisy Duke was so daisy like.
What I dont understand, is if you are the older brother, why didnt you drive the General Lee?
Did you have an even faster car, and go off jumps too big for tv?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again, the video made it clear that there is only one liar, Hillary.  Comey's speech was probably the strongest indirect calling Hillary a liar yet.


 Did Comey say her actions were criminal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did those Prosecutors have all the details like Comey did?


Apparently, details don't matter.  Especially these details:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Gee - I gave you another chance to participate in an adult conversation and you just go all Izzy.


Gee I'm so thrilled that you included me in one of your "lucid" moments E.
But my response is still look it up yourself, or have your Visiting Angel look it up and read it to you....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did Comey say her actions were criminal?


The law says her actions were criminal and Comey laid out a great case for the following law which he is not above......maybe:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Gee I'm so thrilled that you included me in one of your "lucid" moments E.
> But my response is still look it up yourself, or have your Visiting Angel look it up and read it to you....


I love that jingle...."Visiting angels, America's favorite home care"...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Are you trying to be cute or not just getting your facts straight. The emails Comey was discussing as part of those chains they deemed classified were not part of "found emails" but the original emails turned over to the State Department and were not part of the "found" emails.


Are you trying to be cute or not just getting your facts straight.

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Are you trying to be cute or not just getting your facts straight. The emails Comey was discussing as part of those chains they deemed classified were not part of "found emails" but the original emails turned over to the State Department and were not part of the "found" emails.


Cute

From the group of 30,000 e-mails returned to the State Department, 110 e-mails in 52 e-mail chains have been determined by the owning agency to contain classified information at the time they were sent or received. Eight of those chains contained information that was Top Secret at the time they were sent; 36 chains contained Secret information at the time


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What is Assange's crime?


He hasn't been convicted of anything, so he is legally, under  common usage in US and Britain, not a criminal, just a suspect avoiding investigation.  The British have the strongest case against him, since he apparently violated the terms of his bail agreement while the British were deciding whether to honor the extradition request from Sweden.  Sweden wants to question him on complaints from several women.  The last remaining charge in Sweden is rape, the other complaints against him having expired under Swedish law's statute of limitations.

Ecuador's position is that he can stay in their embassy in London until they decide if he is really a criminal under Ecuadorian law, which may not extend to anything that happened in Sweden.  Assange through his lawyers has said (or at least implied) that he does not fear the charges in Sweden, but is concerned that Sweden might extradite him to the USA, where he certainly has pissed off many individuals who have the power to do him serious harm.

It wouldn't be too difficult to construct a Tom Hanks-style movie drama where a popular anti-big-government hero is trapped by a weakness he cannot resist (sex) and then falls into the clutches of the forces he has been successfully opposing and exposing.  In my script, there would be a lot of twists and turns by government officials who say one thing in public while enabling the victim's "escape" by their private  actions.  I read somewhere that if he can get to Iceland he will be free and clear.  "Hey Julian," his lawyer tells him, "The good news is that we can get you out of any possibility of a life sentence in USA.  The bad news is that you will have to live the rest of your life in Iceland."

I am still curious to know why LE called him a criminal - which if those diversions in his life was LE referring to?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 28, 2016)

Did I ever tell you about the small newhapshire village I grew up in, where we all had chickens in the house? (not outside like the southerner's do)
It wasnt far from espola's house, of course he's a bit older than me.
We all watched the "Dukes" on the village tv set, and dreamed of having the matza balls to jump cars like those rascally Duke(s) boys.
Those rebs sure had fun, Oy Vey!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why would Comey take the "easy way out"?


As I said he laid out a great argument for prosecution & then decided not to prosecute even after he pointed out ant reasonable person would not have acted as negligent as HRC and her staff.
Charging the presumptive Democrat nominee with criminal act was apparently something he didn't want to tackle. 
So Comey detailed Hillary's negligence and her actions regarding servers and the probability of foreign hacking of those servers & then decided to punt and trusted the American people to be smart and decide at the ballot box....


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you trying to be cute or not just getting your facts straight.
> 
> violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:
> 
> ...


 I am not being cute.  Too ugly and old for that. I remember Comey specifically stating knowledge and purpose as two things her actions did not meet the criteria.  She unlike Patreaus also did not lie to the FBI about her actions.  That was Comey's agents position.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> He hasn't been convicted of anything, so he is legally, under  common usage in US and Britain, not a criminal, just a suspect avoiding investigation.  The British have the strongest case against him, since he apparently violated the terms of his bail agreement while the British were deciding whether to honor the extradition request from Sweden.  Sweden wants to question him on complaints from several women.  The last remaining charge in Sweden is rape, the other complaints against him having expired under Swedish law's statute of limitations.
> 
> Ecuador's position is that he can stay in their embassy in London until they decide if he is really a criminal under Ecuadorian law, which may not extend to anything that happened in Sweden.  Assange through his lawyers has said (or at least implied) that he does not fear the charges in Sweden, but is concerned that Sweden might extradite him to the USA, where he certainly has pissed off many individuals who have the power to do him serious harm.
> 
> ...


Adult status temporarily re-intstated.

Do you see that the following is applicable to Assange?

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am not being cute.  Too ugly and old for that. I remember Comey specifically stating knowledge and purpose as two things her actions did not meet the criteria.  She unlike Patreaus also did not lie to the FBI about her actions.  That was Comey's agents position.


"Memory" and "two things" is "specifically" lacking  don't you think?  But maybe the following will rattle your memory a bit?:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> As I said he laid out a great argument for prosecution & then decided not to prosecute even after he pointed out ant reasonable person would not have acted as negligent as HRC and her staff.
> Charging the presumptive Democrat nominee with criminal act was apparently something he didn't want to tackle.
> So Comey detailed Hillary's negligence and her actions regarding servers and the probability of foreign hacking of those servers & then decided to punt and trusted the American people to be smart and decide at the ballot box....


 He has a history of doing the tough things.  Look at how he treated Ashcroft while he was AG. It was unique that he would lay out such a case against someone his department chose not to forward for prosecution. I agree that he wants the US voters to make decisions for themselves.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Adult status temporarily re-intstated.
> 
> Do you see that the following is applicable to Assange?
> 
> ...


 No.  There was no negligence and he did not remove from it's proper place.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> He hasn't been convicted of anything, so he is legally, under  common usage in US and Britain, not a criminal, just a suspect avoiding investigation.  The British have the strongest case against him, since he apparently violated the terms of his bail agreement while the British were deciding whether to honor the extradition request from Sweden.  Sweden wants to question him on complaints from several women.  The last remaining charge in Sweden is rape, the other complaints against him having expired under Swedish law's statute of limitations.
> 
> Ecuador's position is that he can stay in their embassy in London until they decide if he is really a criminal under Ecuadorian law, which may not extend to anything that happened in Sweden.  Assange through his lawyers has said (or at least implied) that he does not fear the charges in Sweden, but is concerned that Sweden might extradite him to the USA, where he certainly has pissed off many individuals who have the power to do him serious harm.
> 
> ...



He is also afraid of being extradited to the USA. He apparently broke some espionage laws....
So in reality, he like Hillary is an unindicted felon....
Feel better now?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Did I ever tell you about the small newhapshire village I grew up in, where we all had chickens in the house? (not outside like the southerner's do)
> It wasnt far from espola's house, of course he's a bit older than me.
> We all watched the "Dukes" on the village tv set, and dreamed of having the matza balls to jump cars like those rascally Duke(s) boys.
> Those rebs sure had fun, Oy Vey!


 You must be getting old because you grew up in NY city.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He has a history of doing the tough things.  Look at how he treated Ashcroft while he was AG. It was unique that he would lay out such a case against someone his department chose not to forward for prosecution. I agree that he wants the US voters to make decisions for themselves.



Good.
We agree he punted...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> No.  There was no negligence and he did not remove from it's proper place.


Right, not like Hillary did.  But the law does say

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good.
> We agree he punted...


 I did not say that.  I say he took an unusual step that put him in an ethically challenged situation but his belief that folks should know overshadowed the professional thing of staying quiet. None of that makes her actions criminal.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> You must be getting old because you grew up in NY city.


Ah,..er,..ah, Yes, THAT is the kind of misinformation the Wall Street billionaires like to spread!
I grew up  a humble house mover and teacher's aide in the very hamlet espola was raised in.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> No.  There was no negligence.


That depends.  But the e-mail releases seem purposeful.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I did not say that.  I say he took an unusual step that put him in an ethically challenged situation but his belief that folks should know overshadowed the professional thing of staying quiet. None of that makes her actions criminal.


Sounds like a punt to me.  I'm going to add Comey to my Fantasy Football team today!!


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Adult status temporarily re-intstated.
> 
> Do you see that the following is applicable to Assange?
> 
> ...


U.S.C. only applies in US territory or to US citizens acting in certain ways outside of US territory, unless a foreign government in the place where the actions took place feel they have an interest in enforcing it. 

That was true, at least, up until the time that w's DOJ started crafting artful deceptions to justify gathering up combatants in foreign wars as if they were occurring in US jurisdiction.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> He is also afraid of being extradited to the USA. He apparently broke some espionage laws....
> So in reality, he like Hillary is an unindicted felon....
> Feel better now?


Foreigners acting outside the US are not subject to US laws.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Foreigners acting outside the US are not subject to US laws.


Who told you that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> U.S.C. only applies in US territory or to US citizens acting in certain ways outside of US territory, *unless a foreign government in the place where the actions took place feel they have an interest in enforcing it. *
> 
> That was true, at least, up until the time that w's DOJ started crafting artful deceptions to justify gathering up combatants in foreign wars as if they were occurring in US jurisdiction.


It sucks to be Assange then.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> No.  There was no negligence and he did not remove from it's proper place.


Izzy's record seems to be stuck today.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Foreigners acting outside the US are not subject to US laws.


That could be dangerous for "Foreigners acting outside the US"


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who told you that?


Why would anyone think that is not true?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Izzy's record seems to be stuck today.


 Typical of when he gets stuck in a no win.  He spins in the corner hoping you won't notice the dump he took in the middle of the floor.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Izzy's record seems to be stuck today.


Adult conversation status revoked.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I did not say that.  I say he took an unusual step that put him in an ethically challenged situation but his belief that folks should know overshadowed the professional thing of staying quiet. None of that makes her actions criminal.


Well Andy as I said before, there are many former US prosecutors who disagree.
If you care to, here are a few responding to Comey...
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/437591/


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well Andy as I said before, there are many former US prosecutors who disagree.
> If you care to, here are a few responding to Comey...
> http://www.nationalreview.com/article/437591/


 They have as much status as you and I in this matter. They also have as much information.

Either Comey did what he thought was legally correct or he lied and was derelict in his duty. No third option available.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Typical of when he gets stuck in a no win.  He spins in the corner hoping you won't notice the dump he took in the middle of the floor.


Typical of when you get "stuck in a no win" because of the following:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.



Keep Whirling you Dervishes.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Typical of when you get "stuck in a no win" because of the following:
> 
> violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:
> 
> ...


What did Comey state about criminal activity in this case?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> They have as much status as you and I in this matter. They also have as much information.
> 
> Either Comey did what he thought was legally correct or he lied and was derelict in his duty. No third option available.


Sounds like three options to me.

1. He lied
2. He was correct
3. He was derelict

I'm good with #2 because Comey's speech laid out Hillary's criminal actions:   violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.

I'm good with #3 because despite the above he chose not to apply the law to Hillary "at this time".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> What did Comey state about criminal activity in this case?


You can watch the video or read the transcript if you dare.  I have, and found the following to be applicable:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like three options to me.
> 
> 1. He lied
> 2. He was correct
> ...


But that also means you think he lied when under oath he testified the following:

“We went at this very hard to see if we could make a case,” Comey told the hastily summoned session of the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee. “The appropriate resolution of this case was not to bring a criminal prosecution.”
“We did not find evidence sufficient to establish that she knew she was sending classified information,”

Comey told the committee it’s “not true” that a separate standard was applied to Clinton or that politics tainted the inquiry. The FBI chief -- who has been a registered Republican in the past but said Thursday that’s no longer the case -- said the investigation was conducted by people who didn’t “give a hoot about politics” and performed their work in “an apolitical and professional way.”


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can watch the video or read the transcript if you dare.  I have, and found the following to be applicable:
> 
> violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:
> 
> ...


I watched his testimony in real time. Your opinion is not in question on whether you think the actions were criminal. You and I were discussing whether Comey thought they were criminal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Comey told the committee it’s “not true” that a separate standard was applied to Clinton or that politics tainted the inquiry.


"*To be clear*, this is not to suggest that in similar circumstances, a person who engaged in this activity would face no consequences. To the contrary, those individuals are often subject to security or administrative sanctions. *But that is not what we are deciding now."--Comey*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I watched his testimony in real time.





Bruddah IZ said:


> "*To be clear*, this is not to suggest that in similar circumstances, a person who engaged in this activity would face no consequences. To the contrary, those individuals are often subject to security or administrative sanctions. *But that is not what we are deciding now."--Comey*


 My quote from Comey was his comments after the prepared statement.  It also, unlike his statement, was under oath.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I watched his testimony in real time. Your opinion is not in question on whether you think the actions were criminal. You and I were discussing whether Comey thought they were criminal.


Not at the moment.....obviously.

*To be clear, this is not to suggest that in similar circumstances, a person who engaged in this activity would face no consequences. To the contrary, those individuals are often subject to security or administrative sanctions. But that is not what we are deciding now.--Comey *

I'm not questioning what he thought or thinks now.  The law says:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.



Is Comey above the law.  No.  Is Hillary?  At the moment, YES.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not at the moment.....obviously.
> 
> *To be clear, this is not to suggest that in similar circumstances, a person who engaged in this activity would face no consequences. To the contrary, those individuals are often subject to security or administrative sanctions. But that is not what we are deciding now.--Comey *
> 
> ...


 So, now you are admitting you think he lied?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> My quote from Comey was his comments after the prepared statement.  It also, unlike his statement, was under oath.


That's fine.  The separate standard doesn't change the fact that he laid out a case for criminal charges according to the following:


violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> So, now you are admitting you think he lied?


Where did I say or thought he lied?  On the contrary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't think Comey lied at all.  I think he believes that he didn't apply a separate standard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

The law is supposedly there to make sure that Comey doesn't apply a separate standard for the following:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Are we done here?

1.  Comey's not a liar, true believer at worst
2.  Hillary is a liar
3. Hillary committed a crime per 18 U.S.C. 793(f)
4. Comey laid out a case for criminal charges against Hillary but chooses not to prosecute her.
5. Oh yeah, and did I say Comey is not a liar but a true believer?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I don't think Comey lied at all.  I think he believes that he didn't apply a separate standard.


 So he and the 30 agents were just incorrect?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are we done here?
> 
> 1.  Comey's not a liar, true believer at worst
> 2.  Hillary is a liar
> ...


 A true believer in what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> So he and the 30 agents were just incorrect?


Comey laid out a case for criminal charges against Hillary but chooses not to prosecute her.  I can't speak for 30 other agents.  They appear to have done a job that supports prosecution of Hillary according to the law:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> A true believer in what?


That the law is not applicable to Hillary at this time.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Comey laid out a case for criminal charges against Hillary but chooses not to prosecute her.  I can't speak for 30 other agents.  They appear to have done a job that supports prosecution of Hillary according to the law:
> 
> violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:
> 
> ...


But not one of the agents have come out to disagree with his statements that :

“The appropriate resolution of this case was not to bring a criminal prosecution.”
“We did not find evidence sufficient to establish that she knew she was sending classified information,”


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That the law is not applicable to Hillary at this time.


 He said the exact opposite.  He said the law was applicable but her actions and her staffs actions did not rise to the level of criminal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

That doesn't make him


Andy Dukes said:


> But not one of the agents have come out to disagree with his statements


Why would they?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> “The appropriate resolution of this case was not to bring a criminal prosecution.”


You don't say?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> “We did not find evidence sufficient to establish that she knew she was sending classified information,”


Do you really want someone who doesn't know when their sending classified info. as POTUS?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> “We did not find evidence sufficient to establish that she knew she was sending classified information,”



*Ignorantia juris non excusat*

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He said the exact opposite.  He said the law was applicable but her actions and her staffs actions did not rise to the level of criminal.


*Ignorantia juris non excusat*

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He said the exact opposite.  *He said the law was applicable but her actions and her staffs actions did not rise to the level of criminal.*


True believers.  Not liars.  

*Ignorantia juris non excusat*

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don't say?


 I did not say.  Comey said that.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you really want someone who doesn't know when their sending classified info. as POTUS?


 
Depends on the circumstances and what the alternatives are.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That doesn't make him
> Why would they?


 They wouldn't if they agreed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I did not say.  Comey said that.


Newsflash!!  He did say that.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Newsflash!!  He did say that.


 Of course he said that.  I posted that about ten posts ago with quotation marks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you really want someone who doesn't know when their sending classified info. as POTUS?





Andy Dukes said:


> Depends on the circumstances and what the alternatives are.


Thanks, that was fun.  Next topic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Of course he said that.  I posted that about ten posts ago with quotation marks.


No you didn't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I did not say.  Comey said that.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Newsflash!!  He did say that.





Andy Dukes said:


> Of course he said that.  I posted that about ten posts ago with quotation marks.


Next topic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Why would anyone think that is not true?


Why would anyone think it was true?
You hack into the Pentagons or any official computers from Sweden or any other country and your caught, you think they're gonna just say good job, but because you were out of the country, you get to skate on this little intrusion?
So again, who told that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> They have as much status as you and I in this matter. They also have as much information.
> 
> Either Comey did what he thought was legally correct or he lied and was derelict in his duty. No third option available.


What are you smokin'?
Decisions to prosecute are made daily. The correct decisions are obviously not made in all cases.
Doesn't make one a liar or derelict, more like political chicken shit....he punted.
The former prosecutors have way more status than you or I.
I gotta believe most of these folks have forgotten more about the law that you and I together ever knew.
They are saying they would have prosecuted going with just what the FBI director stated in his presentation.
Some even said they had successfully prosecuted cases going on less information than Comey presented...
Comey should have presented the evidence to the AG.
When the police investigate crime, they gather the evidence and give it to the prosecutor (AG).
The AG decides whether or not to pursue the case.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why would anyone think it was true?
> You hack into the Pentagons or any official computers from Sweden or any other country and your caught, you think they're gonna just say good job, but because you were out of the country, you get to skate on this little intrusion?
> So again, who told that?


So you got nothing other than your personal feelings again?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What are you smokin'?
> Decisions to prosecute are made daily. The correct decisions are obviously not made in all cases.
> Doesn't make one a liar or derelict, more like political chicken shit....he punted.
> The former prosecutors have way more status than you or I.
> ...


The prosecutors do no have any more status than you or I, otherwise they would have indicted.
Comey has never been a chicken shit and no case has had more thought put into it than this one in the last year.
I am sure Comey discussed the FBI finding with the AG.
The FBI is different than local police. Different responsibilities and authority.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> So you got nothing other than your personal feelings again?


That apparently is all you got Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The prosecutors do no have any more status than you or I, otherwise they would have indicted.
> Comey has never been a chicken shit and no case has had more thought put into it than this one in the last year.
> I am sure Comey discussed the FBI finding with the AG.
> The FBI is different than local police. Different responsibilities and authority.


You or I can't prosecute anyone...
The prosecutors that disagree with Comey are former prosecutors.
They are more qualified to comment and judge the merits of what Comey concluded than you or I.
The FBI doesn't prosecute people, never have....
They are a law enforcement, investigative branch of government.
Comey punted, he didn't want to indict the presumptive Democrat nominee for President. Can't blame him.
He should have just turned the evidence over to the Justice Department.
The AG works for the President.
The President stated months ago, during the investigation, that Hillary did nothing wrong. Wonder how he knew that?
I think the last AG that didn't do what they were asked to do by the President resulted in the "Saturday night massacre".
I'm sure espola will fill us all in on that....


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> That apparently is all you got Magoo...


Anyone who supports big government involved in secret surveillance against peaceful citizens around the world, especially when those citizens are exposing the level of intensity and questionable legality of that secret surveillance, probably thinks the same way  you do.

Read and learn --

https://theintercept.com/2014/02/18/snowden-docs-reveal-covert-surveillance-and-pressure-tactics-aimed-at-wikileaks-and-its-supporters/


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You or I can't prosecute anyone...
> The prosecutors that disagree with Comey are former prosecutors.
> They are more qualified to comment and judge the merits of what Comey concluded than you or I.
> The FBI doesn't prosecute people, never have....
> ...


_* 
The prosecutors that disagree with Comey are former prosecutors.
They are more qualified to comment and judge the merits of what Comey concluded than you or I.*_
They have no more standing than you or I in this case.

_*The FBI doesn't prosecute people, never have....
They are a law enforcement, investigative branch of government.*_
But the Justice Department does not prosecute without an FBI referral for prosecution.

_*Comey punted, he didn't want to indict the presumptive Democrat nominee for President. Can't blame him.*_
Why would you not blame him if you believe he believed he should have recommended criminal charges?

_*He should have just turned the evidence over to the Justice Department.*_
That would have been punting.

Unlike you, I think the professionals did their job.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You or I can't prosecute anyone...
> The prosecutors that disagree with Comey are former prosecutors.
> They are more qualified to comment and judge the merits of what Comey concluded than you or I.
> The FBI doesn't prosecute people, never have....
> ...


What makes you think I am a Hillary supporter?  Especially on this topic.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> What makes you think I am a Hillary supporter?  Especially on this topic.


 I don't know why anyone would support Hillary on this point.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't know why anyone would support Hillary on this point.


Back when Hillary first announced her candidacy, I said I wouldn't support her for a variety of reasons -- she is too old,  she is a partisan Democrat, she screwed up the email server deal, she has an imperious attitude about her position in America and the world, among other things.  With all that going against her, I am puzzled that people have to make things up about her, or willingly accept other people's lies about her.

Actually, on further reflection, I shouldn't be so puzzled.  The Trump camp has been founded on lies and bigotry since it started.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

_*
The prosecutors that disagree with Comey are former prosecutors.
They are more qualified to comment and judge the merits of what Comey concluded than you or I.*_
They have no more standing than you or I in this case.
Just more expertise and knowledge... they would have all prosecuted the case

_*The FBI doesn't prosecute people, never have....
They are a law enforcement, investigative branch of government.*_
But the Justice Department does not prosecute without an FBI referral for prosecution.
Poppycock. Not every investigation is done by the FBI...the AG will and is capable of investigating.

_*Comey punted, he didn't want to indict the presumptive Democrat nominee for President. Can't blame him.*_
Why would you not blame him if you believe he believed he should have recommended criminal charges?
Had he suggested charging her and she lost the election, many would have blamed him for her losing.

_*He should have just turned the evidence over to the Justice Department.*_
That would have been punting.
Many of those ex prosecutors disagree.

Unlike you, I think the professionals did their job.

I have no problem with the professionals and their investigation.
Many, much more intelligent men & women disagree with Comey's conclusion that prosecutors would not have charged Mrs. Clinton.
When he suggested no charges be brought against Mrs. Clinton's conduct, he  he absolved the AG of any consequences.
Unlike you I think she's guilty as hell.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Back when Hillary first announced her candidacy, I said I wouldn't support her for a variety of reasons -- she is too old,  she is a partisan Democrat, she screwed up the email server deal, she has an imperious attitude about her position in America and the world, among other things.  With all that going against her, I am puzzled that people have to make things up about her, or willingly accept other people's lies about her.
> 
> Actually, on further reflection, I shouldn't be so puzzled.  The Trump camp has been founded on lies and bigotry since it started.


People on the right always have over played the anti Clinton thing. I think that is what led to the email server to begin with.  No excuse but just part of the dance. I have never voted for her but feel the need to with the disaster that could be the Donald.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> People on the right always have over played the anti Clinton thing. I think that is what led to the email server to begin with.  No excuse but just part of the dance. I have never voted for her but feel the need to with the disaster that could be the Donald.


Bill Clinton was a pretty good President, he was smart enough o work with Newt and get some good stuff done.
Bill had a little problem with telling the truth, Hillary learned from a master.
Trump "could be" a disaster.
Hillary is guaranteed.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> _*The prosecutors that disagree with Comey are former prosecutors.
> They are more qualified to comment and judge the merits of what Comey concluded than you or I.*_
> They have no more standing than you or I in this case.
> Just more expertise and knowledge... they would have all prosecuted the case
> ...


_*Just more expertise and knowledge... they would have all prosecuted the case*_
Your list would have prosecuted knowing what they know from the news reports not from actually reading the Fed investigative reports.

_*Poppycock. Not every investigation is done by the FBI...the AG will and is capable of investigating.*_
 So maybe give it to the ATF or DEA, or maybe DOP?  The only independent DOJ investigations are for internal investigations.

*Had he suggested charging her and she lost the election, many would have blamed him for her losing.*
Charges would have still needed to be pursued by the AG. Also, we would never have known what the information was in that case until the AG filed charges because there would have been no way the Director would have had an open statement to the public. If he felt the need for charges, he had only one choice.  To pursue those criminal charges.

*Many, much more intelligent men & women disagree with Comey's conclusion that prosecutors would not have charged Mrs. Clinton.*
Much more intelligent than Comey?  You are cherry picking the ex prosecutors who backed the charges but they did not have the full data so they are guessing. I don't trust prosecutors who guess about their actions without having the data.

_*When he suggested no charges be brought against Mrs. Clinton's conduct, he  he absolved the AG of any consequences.*_
Why would he take the AG off the hook? He has no reason to.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bill Clinton was a pretty good President, he was smart enough o work with Newt and get some good stuff done.
> Bill had a little problem with telling the truth, Hillary learned from a master.
> Trump "could be" a disaster.
> Hillary is guaranteed.


 Like I posted. One choice makes you a bit sick and the other angers and terrifies.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> People on the right always have over played the anti Clinton thing. I think that is what led to the email server to begin with.  No excuse but just part of the dance. I have never voted for her but feel the need to with the disaster that could be the Donald.


I don't see any candidate still running that I unhesitatingly support.

Trump -- utter disaster for the world, America, and the Republican party.  I don't see how any intelligent person can watch one of his speeches and still support him.  Of course, he did win the Republican nomination.

Hillary -- see above.

Johnson -- my current choice by default, even though I don't agree with all his positions.  I also support him in the spirit of breaking the back of the 2-party system that has managed to put American politics up for bid for the last century or so.

Jill Stein (Green) -- started as a good idea (a party that actually cares about the future of the world) but so weak in elections that it eventually became the home of every new age wacko with a mailing list.  My advice to her would be to forget the official platform and run as herself, telling all the wingnut elements of the party to just shut up until after the election, like the Republicans and Democrats used to do.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bill Clinton was a pretty good President, he was smart enough o work with Newt and get some good stuff done.
> Bill had a little problem with telling the truth, Hillary learned from a master.
> Trump "could be" a disaster.
> Hillary is guaranteed.


That's what we expect from you from now until election day - support for Trump no matter how bad he is.

Please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> That's what we expect from you from now until election day - support for Trump no matter how bad he is.
> 
> Please continue.


Jack ass!!!!
How many times do you need to be reminded, I'm not voting for Trump?
Third party or I won't vote at all.
First time for me either way.
Everyday is a new day for you Magoo...almost like yesterday never happened.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> *Many, much more intelligent men & women disagree with Comey's conclusion that prosecutors would not have charged Mrs. Clinton.*
> Much more intelligent than Comey?  You are cherry picking the ex prosecutors who backed the charges but they did not have the full data so they are guessing. I don't trust prosecutors who guess about their actions without having the data.
> 
> .


No, not necessarily more intelligent than Comey, but much more intelligent than you and I.
Comey used to work for Giuliani.
Guessing?
These prosecutors said Comey did a great job of building a case for prosecution and then, claiming no prosecutor would have taken the case, punted.
Comey made a decision, others with as much experience as Comey disagree with his decision.
On aside note, Comey didn't consider if she'd lied to Congress.... she did.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Jack ass!!!!
> How many times do you need to be reminded, I'm not voting for Trump?
> Third party or I won't vote at all.
> First time for me either way.
> Everyday is a new day for you Magoo...almost like yesterday never happened.


Why do you keep echoing the Trump line?  You're not fooling anybody.  At least our dear departed aff leet was not afraid to stand his ground and hold up the target for anti-Trump arrows.

Trump is such a horrible candidate that even those who will vote for him don't want him to win.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, not necessarily more intelligent than Comey, but much more intelligent than you and I.
> Comey used to work for Giuliani.
> Guessing?
> These prosecutors said Comey did a great job of building a case for prosecution and then, claiming no prosecutor would have taken the case, punted.
> ...


Actually those ex prosecutors have much less experience than Comey.  Comey rose above Giuliani's level and then became Director of the FBI.  Giuliani has risen to the level of a jackass.  Too bad, his hatred of Clinton has destroyed his capability to add anything of substance.  Now he has Breitbarted his way to health advisor.

Comey and the FBI have not made a decision on if she lied to Congress but the case has been sent over for them to investigate.  My guess is that the FBI will fall back on their other findings.  She never knowingly moved classified data across her server so she could not have lied about it to the House committees.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Why do you keep echoing the Trump line?  You're not fooling anybody.  At least our dear departed aff leet was not afraid to stand his ground and hold up the target for anti-Trump arrows.
> 
> Trump is such a horrible candidate that even those who will vote for him don't want him to win.


affleet hasn't departed he's morphed into your alter ego...pocking fun at your absurdity.
That and his hilarious impression of Bernie along with his mocking you on most post is something I look forward to.  
Echoing the Trump line? You need to take your meds early today Magoo.
I tend to ignore Trump ya pinhead...
Why talk about Trump? He has no chance of winning.
Posting about someone who is a pathological liar, who had sold her office as Sec. of State is much more my concern.
Now where is your angel?


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> affleet hasn't departed he's morphed into your alter ego...pocking fun at your absurdity.
> That and his hilarious impression of Bernie along with his mocking you on most post is something I look forward to.
> Echoing the Trump line? You need to take your meds early today Magoo.
> I tend to ignore Trump ya pinhead...
> ...


Calm down and try again, only making sense next time.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Calm down and try again, only making sense next time.


Have your visiting angel read it to you magoo...she'll help you with comprehension...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Actually those ex prosecutors have much less experience than Comey.  Comey rose above Giuliani's level and then became Director of the FBI.  Giuliani has risen to the level of a jackass.  Too bad, his hatred of Clinton has destroyed his capability to add anything of substance.  Now he has Breitbarted his way to health advisor.
> 
> Comey and the FBI have not made a decision on if she lied to Congress but the case has been sent over for them to investigate.  My guess is that the FBI will fall back on their other findings.  She never knowingly moved classified data across her server so she could not have lied about it to the House committees.


She lied when she said her lawyers has read every email and that they had turned all work related emails over to the State Dept.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> She lied when she said her lawyers has read every email and that they had turned all work related emails over to the State Dept.


 What does read mean?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> People on the right always have over played the anti Clinton thing. I think that is what led to the email server to begin with.  No excuse but just part of the dance. I have never voted for her but feel the need to with the disaster that could be the Donald.


You don't have to vote for either.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don't have to vote for either.


 The Donald frightens and angers me enough to vote for her.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The Donald frightens and angers me enough to vote for her.


Take the emotion out of your decision and have a look at Gary Johnson.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2016)

He's at 16% now and in the debate.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump "could be" a disaster.


He already is.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why talk about Trump? He has no chance of winning.
> Posting about someone who is a pathological liar...


Good thing we've established that Trump is the Sociopath, pathological liar...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> What does read mean?


Hillary claimed her lawyers had read or viewed every email before they were erased.
Comey said that was not true.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Good thing we've established that Trump is the Sociopath, pathological liar...


Hillary has about 30 plus years on Trump, but we know that matters not to you...


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary has about 30 plus years on Trump, but we know that matters not to you...


Trump is older than HRC.  He's been a bigger liar for 2 more years than her...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Good thing we've established that Trump is the Sociopath, pathological liar...


Itʻs a bad thing for the country  that Comey made a liar and criminal out of Hillary and had decided not to do anything about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> He already is.


All you have is the other disaster.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Trump is older than HRC.  He's been a bigger liar for 2 more years than her...


Not according to Comey


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Trump is older than HRC.  He's been a bigger liar for 2 more years than her...


WTF.....

What's next? Neener neener?

Care to document those "bigger" lies?

Geeezzzuss....


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> WTF.....
> 
> What's next? Neener neener?
> 
> ...


Still bucking for your man Trump, I see.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Care to document those "bigger" lies?


http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/statements/byruling/pants-fire/?page=1

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/13/opinion/campaign-stops/all-politicians-lie-some-lie-more-than-others.html?_r=1

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Still bucking for your man Trump, I see.






Still a pinheaded  jack ass, I see....

Even your lame posts don't rely on neener neener...
When pressed you usually come up with examples to back your claims.
Weak examples, but examples none the less.
Just holding Wez to the same standards others around here are held to.
Perhaps you can help him out and list lies from Trump from the last 40 years.
Perhaps who he was named after...Sir Donald Duck, or how he came under sniper fire when he landed in Atlantic City, how Ivanka was jogging past the World Trade Center when it was attacked?
I'm sure there are more and I'm sure know them all, do tell.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/statements/byruling/pants-fire/?page=1
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/13/opinion/campaign-stops/all-politicians-lie-some-lie-more-than-others.html?_r=1
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks.
Does this go back 40 years?


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks.
> Does this go back 40 years?


https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/17/central-park-five-donald-trump-jogger-rape-case-new-york?CMP=share_btn_fb

1989 he committed a gigantic lie!


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just holding Wez to the same standards others around here are held to.


I've always been able to back my statements up, what are you implying?

Why do you feel the need to mention HRC everytime Trump is discussed?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Still a pinheaded  jack ass, I see....
> 
> Even your lame posts don't rely on neener neener...
> When pressed you usually come up with examples to back your claims.
> ...


It appears you are trying to convince everyone you are not a dedicated Trump supporter by posting a true-blue -- excuse me -- true-red Trump-supporting post?

Please continue.

Oh, and neener-neener.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> I've always been able to back my statements up, what are you implying?
> 
> Why do you feel the need to mention HRC everytime Trump is discussed?


He is suffering from Trump-panic - he just realized that despite living a life of denial, and posing as an anti-Trumpite, he has been Trump supporter all along and he will be the rest of his life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> I've always been able to back my statements up, what are you implying?
> 
> Why do you feel the need to mention HRC everytime Trump is discussed?


When you call someone a liar just back up what your referring to.
Between Trump & Clinton, Hillary is the only one with a chance to win. She's pathological liar and will do as much damage to this country as Trump would.
That's why I mention her, why do you never mention her pathological ways?
She was dead broke when she left the white house...right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> He is suffering from Trump-panic - he just realized that despite living a life of denial, and posing as an anti-Trumpite, he has been Trump supporter all along and he will be the rest of his life.


Muahahahahaha...
Please continue ....
Jack ass.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Between Trump & Clinton, Hillary is the only one with a chance to win.


You may think that, I'm not so convinced.



Lion Eyes said:


> She's pathological liar and will do as much damage to this country as Trump would.


Many feel otherwise.




Lion Eyes said:


> That's why I mention her, why do you never mention her pathological ways?


Not only have I mentioned them, I've posted links to articles that were very critical of her....something I've never seen you do with Trump.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

RIP Waco Kid.
One of the funniest guys who ever lived.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> You may think that, I'm not so convinced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Trump.
I like him more and more as the media and establishments of both parties team up on him.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like Trump.


That's cool.  What do you like about him?  You obviously can get past the lying, bigotry and racism...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

I saw a couple of interesting TV shows over the weekend about guns in America. One was Viceland's Black Market where they tracked the guns going into New York and Chicago and how they get into those heavily regulated markets. The second was GPS on CNN. Fareed Zakaria did an interesting piece on how different countries handle gun ownership.  A good part on military gun suicides and how countries handle them as they have increased not just in our country.

https://www.viceland.com/en_us/video/iron-pipeline/577d5913c51a7676281f26aa

http://podcast.cnn.com/fareed-zakaria-gps/episode/all/0bLRQoW5E3RWQZ/kwsu3m.html


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> That's cool.  What do you like about him?  You obviously can get past the lying, bigotry and racism...


I like the way he gets under their skin, and yours.
Every republican candidate is branded a racist, and a bigot once they make it to the general election. That is nothing new.
The media (except FOX, and talk radio) always work hand in hand with the DNC against the republican. That is nothing new.
What is new, is the way the establisments of both parties are nervous, and their alliances, usually secret, are being flushed out into the open to attack the insurgent.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Every republican candidate is branded a racist, and a bigot once they make it to the general election. That is nothing new.


I don't remember Bush being branded a racist and bigot.  I suspect if he was, the evidence of such was not nearly as clear as what we're seeing with Trump.  Evidence of his lying, bigotry and racism manifests itself on an almost daily basis.

"With the help of Roger Ailes and Steven Bannon, Trump is running America's first for-profit presidential campaign, fully merging entertainment with politics."

"He may not be a billionaire yet, but he will be one once this is over."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't remember Bush being branded a racist and bigot.  I suspect if he was, the evidence of such was not nearly as clear as what we're seeing with Trump.  Evidence of his lying, bigotry and racism manifests itself on an almost daily basis.
> 
> "With the help of Roger Ailes and Steven Bannon, Trump is running America's first for-profit presidential campaign, fully merging entertainment with politics."
> 
> "He may not be a billionaire yet, but he will be one once this is over."


He was. Check the campaign files.
You dont remember because its like a turrets syndrome reaction from the left. Its a reflex.
Every candidate in my lifetime. (Well, not my lifetime. Im older than dirt, but your lifetime for sure)

Its just a part of the game you buy into time after time.

Im going to truly revolt against my party and become a republican.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He was. Check the campaign files.
> You dont remember because its like a turrets syndrome reaction from the left. Its a reflex.


I don't remember because it didn't define Bush's campaign.  Yes, a lefty could have said it, but it wasn't in Bush's DNA like it is with Trump.

Do you think Trump is a racist?  Do you think Reagan was a racist?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't remember because it didn't define Bush's campaign.  Yes, a lefty could have said it, but it wasn't in Bush's DNA like it is with Trump.
> 
> Do you think Trump is a racist?  Do you think Reagan was a racist?


Its the "go to" DNC diversion.
Trump isnt racist. Nobody ever called him racist until he became the R candidate.
The Gipper wasnt a racist.
Most people arent, yet the left sees them everywhere. Hmmm.
This is why, I, Bernie, am going full metal conservative as of today.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

You know who really gets under my skin, and about whom the media has nothing pleasant to say lately?  Kim Jong-Un.

I wonder what Oceanside plumbers would have to say about him.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trump isnt racist. Nobody ever called him racist until he became the R candidate.
> The Gipper wasnt a racist.


If you were presented with evidence of Trump and Reagan being racists, would you then call them a racist, or would you discount it as a liberal conspiracy?


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Most people arent, yet the left sees them everywhere. Hmmm.


So because the left recognizes racism when it occurs, it's not actually occurring because the news came from a liberal?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> You know who really gets under my skin, and about whom the media has nothing pleasant to say lately?  Kim Jong-Un.
> 
> I wonder what Oceanside plumbers would have to say about him.


They would probably tell him to eat less cheese.
Its not traditional Korean fare, and he just looks all blocked up. Plunger must be getting a workout in Kim's throne room.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/430126/donald-trump-conservatives-should-stand-against-him


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/08/where-republicans-stand-on-donald-trump-a-cheat-sheet/481449/


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

There are plenty of good reasons to be opposed to Trump without making up fables.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

http://religionnews.com/2016/06/21/7-conservative-christians-who-are-not-supporting-trump/

http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/08/where-republicans-stand-on-donald-trump-a-cheat-sheet/481449/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> If you were presented with evidence of Trump and Reagan being racists, would you then call them a racist, or would you discount it as a liberal conspiracy?


Is  Hillary, or Bill " get me some coffee" Clinton racist? What about Joe "Indian accent" Biden?
See how silly that is?
You can call anyone a racist, and back it up if you want to.
Very few are actually racist.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> There are plenty of good reasons to be opposed to Trump without making up fables.


Depending on where you stand, I absolutely agree.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> So because the left recognizes racism when it occurs, it's not actually occurring because the news came from a liberal?


You cant think of anything else?
That one is older than espola's buckskin rubber.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> There are plenty of good reasons to be opposed to Trump without making up fables.


Its also interesting how all the liberals are touting traditional conservative sources as "proof" of something.
Its true.
Both party establishments, and their respective compliant publications have joined forces to beat Trump.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is  Hillary, or Bill " get me some coffee" Clinton racist? What about Joe "Indian accent" Biden?
> See how silly that is?
> You can call anyone a racist, and back it up if you want to.
> Very few are actually racist.


You didn't answer the question.  We know racism exists, so when do you actually recognize it and call it when you see it?

From what I'm seeing from you so far, I don't think you would ever actually admit someone is a racist, because what, that might make you feel bad about voting for them?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> You didn't answer the question.  We know racism exists, so when do you actually recognize it and call it when you see it?
> 
> From what I'm seeing from you so far, I don't think you would ever actually admit someone is a racist, because what, that might make you feel bad about voting for them?


I dont think they are racist.
I dont think Hillary is racist, or Bill.
Have they said racist things or associated with racist people?, sure, who hasnt?
Are they racist, no.

As for me? I dont let racism bother me.
Its not worth my time.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Admit it.
You people know Im right.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont think they are racist.
> I dont think Hillary is racist, or Bill.
> Have they said racist things or associated with racist people?, sure, who hasnt?
> Are they racist, no.


So what qualifies as enough evidence for you to actually determine someone is a racist?

I ask because there is a remarkable inability in many people to see and acknowledge racism in our society.  I see it most often from right wing friends, but that doesn't mean racism doesn't exist on both sides of the fence, it's just right wing friends seem more oblivious.

So far, it seems like you prefer to think most people aren't racist, so no matter what you see happening with people like Trump, your default narrative is to deny racism when you see it.


----------



## Wez (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> As for me? I dont let racism bother me.  Its not worth my time.


What do you think of BLM (Black Lives Matter)?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Is this racist?

http://2d0yaz2jiom3c6vy7e7e5svk.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Pastor-Mark-Burns-tweet-082916.jpg

Or just conservative?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> "With the help of Roger Ailes and Steven Bannon, Trump is running America's first for-profit presidential campaign, fully merging entertainment with politics."
> 
> "He may not be a billionaire yet, but he will be one once this is over."


Hillary Clinton ran the State Department and ties to the Clinton Foundation as a for profit venture, fully merging politics with donations to the Foundation and her net worth.

She may not be a billionaire yet, but she will be one once this over.

 What difference does it make?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> If you were presented with evidence of Trump and Reagan being racists, would you then call them a racist, or would you discount it as a liberal conspiracy?


If.......Hillary weren't s pathological liar I would vote for her over Trump with a few reservations.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary Clinton ran the State Department and ties to the Clinton Foundation as a for profit venture, fully merging politics with donations to the Foundation and her net worth.
> 
> She may not be a billionaire yet, but she will be one once this over.
> 
> What difference does it make?


Did you make up that lie yourself, or are you just passing on the lie as you were told to?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

How does this compare to Hillary?

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/431755/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Did you make up that lie yourself, or are you just passing on the lie as you were told to?


The first article being from the NYTimes is on the mild side of the story...have someone read them and explain them to you Magoo.
Enjoy.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/10/us/politics/emails-renew-questions-about-clinton-foundation-and-state-dept-overlap.html?_r=0

Here's more from ABC News:
 
A series of newly released State Department emails obtained by ABC News offers fresh insight on direct contact between the Clinton Foundation and Hillary Clinton's inner circle while she was Secretary of State.

The emails -– released as part of a public records lawsuit by conservative group Citizens United and shared exclusively with ABC -- reveal what the group claims is new evidence Foundation allies received special treatment. [Read the emails here.]

In one December 2010 email chain with Clinton's closest aide Huma Abedin, then-top Clinton Foundation official Doug Band offers names for a State Department lunch with Chinese President Hu Jintao scheduled for January 2011.

On the list were three executives from organizations that have donated millions to the Clinton Foundation: Bob McCann, the then-president of wealth management at UBS; Dr. Judith Rodin, the president of the Rockefeller Foundation; and Hikmet Ersek, the CEO of Western Union.

According to the Foundation website, the UBS Wealth Management USA has contributed between $500,001 and $1 million to the Foundation; the Rockefeller Foundation has given between $10 million and $25 million, while Western Union and its foundation has contributed between $1 million and $5 million.

Nearly two weeks later, Band followed up on email, specifically requesting Rodin be seated at Vice President Joe Biden’s table. "I'll ask," Abedin replied.

read more:
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/clinton-foundation-official-requests-state-lunch-invitation-special/story?id=41695275


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> What do you think of BLM (Black Lives Matter)?


 I think they do.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The first article being from the NYTimes is on the mild side of the story...have someone read them and explain them to you Magoo.
> Enjoy.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/10/us/politics/emails-renew-questions-about-clinton-foundation-and-state-dept-overlap.html?_r=0
> 
> ...


Where is the "for-profit venture"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> You didn't answer the question.  We know racism exists, so when do you actually recognize it and call it when you see it?
> 
> From what I'm seeing from you so far, I don't think you would ever actually admit someone is a racist, because what, that might make you feel bad about voting for them?


Racism is like pornography. It's difficult to describe, but you know it when you see it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Where is the "for-profit venture"?


This is why I suggested you have someone not only read the article to you, but to also explain them...

"In one December 2010 email chain with Clinton's closest aide Huma Abedin, then-top Clinton Foundation official Doug Band offers names for a State Department lunch with Chinese President Hu Jintao scheduled for January 2011.

 On the list were *three executives from organizations that have donated millions to the Clinton Foundation*: Bob McCann, the then-president of wealth management at UBS; Dr. Judith Rodin, the president of the Rockefeller Foundation; and Hikmet Ersek, the CEO of Western Union.

According to the Foundation website, the UBS Wealth Management USA has contributed between $500,001 and $1 million to the Foundation; the Rockefeller Foundation has given between $10 million and $25 million, while Western Union and its foundation has contributed between $1 million and $5 million."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> What do you think of BLM (Black Lives Matter)?


Im with Andy.
They matter and so do you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> So what qualifies as enough evidence for you to actually determine someone is a racist?
> 
> I ask because there is a remarkable inability in many people to see and acknowledge racism in our society.  I see it most often from right wing friends, but that doesn't mean racism doesn't exist on both sides of the fence, it's just right wing friends seem more oblivious.
> 
> So far, it seems like you prefer to think most people aren't racist, so no matter what you see happening with people like Trump, your default narrative is to deny racism when you see it.


If you really want to know what I think, its this,..
You people spend an awful lot of energy trying to find "racism" but you always forget to look in your own house.
If everyone just concentrates on keeping their own house in order, we all get along much better.
Its like Gladys Kravitz peering out her window, and pointing, and gawking, and gossiping about everyone out there, but deep down she's just a lonely and bitter old woman.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im with Andy.
> They matter and so do you.


 There also is critical issue that our police are having to deal with because of our gun culture. No one can win in this environment. This culture negatively affects the black community more than it does the white suburban community but the white suburban community is inflexible in its demands for more gun access. It is what it is.  My only thought to help the situation is full formal felony stops with the auto occupants being ordered out of the car and on the tarmac for all traffic stops. In suburbia and inner city.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Is this racist?
> 
> http://2d0yaz2jiom3c6vy7e7e5svk.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Pastor-Mark-Burns-tweet-082916.jpg
> 
> Or just conservative?


I dont think of Hillary as conservative, or racist.
I think of her as crooked.
"Crooked Hillary".


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

I really wish I could find out who all was invited to the dinner besides Kissinger and Biden. 





Lion Eyes said:


> This is why I suggested you have someone not only read the article to you, but to also explain them...
> 
> "In one December 2010 email chain with Clinton's closest aide Huma Abedin, then-top Clinton Foundation official Doug Band offers names for a State Department lunch with Chinese President Hu Jintao scheduled for January 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I really wish I could find out who all was invited to the dinner besides Kissinger and Biden.


Just send Hillary an email and ask.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is why I suggested you have someone not only read the article to you, but to also explain them...
> 
> "In one December 2010 email chain with Clinton's closest aide Huma Abedin, then-top Clinton Foundation official Doug Band offers names for a State Department lunch with Chinese President Hu Jintao scheduled for January 2011.
> 
> ...


Where is the "for-profit venture"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> There also is critical issue that our police are having to deal with because of our gun culture. No one can win in this environment. This culture negatively affects the black community more than it does the white suburban community but the white suburban community is inflexible in its demands for more gun access. It is what it is.  My only thought to help the situation is full formal felony stops with the auto occupants being ordered out of the car and on the tarmac for all traffic stops. In suburbia and inner city.


Use a gun in the commission of a crime & go to prison for 20 years.
Use a gun in the commission of a crime & someone is injured - 25 years to life.
Use a gun in the commission of a crime & someone is killed - life in prison with out parole.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> There also is critical issue that our police are having to deal with because of our gun culture. No one can win in this environment. This culture negatively affects the black community more than it does the white suburban community but the white suburban community is inflexible in its demands for more gun access. It is what it is.  My only thought to help the situation is full formal felony stops with the auto occupants being ordered out of the car and on the tarmac for all traffic stops. In suburbia and inner city.


You were doing so well, and then, blammo, you went off the deep end.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Use a gun in the commission of a crime & go to prison for 20 years.
> Use a gun in the commission of a crime & someone is injured - 25 years to life.
> Use a gun in the commission of a crime & someone is killed - life in prison with out parole.


Simple.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Where is the "for-profit venture"?


One more time for you Magoo...apparently your visiting angel has left for the day and the vino is your only companion.

"According to the Foundation website, the UBS Wealth Management USA has contributed between $500,001 and $1 million to the Foundation; the Rockefeller Foundation has given between $10 million and $25 million, while Western Union and its foundation has contributed between $1 million and $5 million."

The Foundation mentioned above is The Clinton Foundation for Profit Venture.
It's easy, give money to the foundation and get invited to a State Department lunch with the President of China...


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> One more time for you Magoo...apparently your visiting angel has left for the day and the vino is your only companion.
> 
> "According to the Foundation website, the UBS Wealth Management USA has contributed between $500,001 and $1 million to the Foundation; the Rockefeller Foundation has given between $10 million and $25 million, while Western Union and its foundation has contributed between $1 million and $5 million."
> 
> ...


If you had a link to a story showing evidence that the Clinton Foundation (a 501(c)(3) charity registered with the IRS) is actually a for-profit venture in favor of any of the Clintons, then that would be a story worth reading.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Use a gun in the commission of a crime & go to prison for 20 years.
> Use a gun in the commission of a crime & someone is injured - 25 years to life.
> Use a gun in the commission of a crime & someone is killed - life in prison with out parole.


 That would make sense if the people being arrested had an understanding of how that would negatively impact their life. It is kind of like mandates for health care.  if you mandate that healthcare must be provided than you mandate that people have insurance.

I would agree with your position with the added portion of this.

In possession of a gun that is not registered go to prison for 20 years.
In possession of a gun that is not registered and injures someone, go to prison for 25 years.
In possession of a gun that is not registered and is used to kill someone, go to prison for life.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You were doing so well, and then, blammo, you went off the deep end.


 A society that demands open carry and unregistered personal use should bear some of the responsibility for the danger we put our police in. Easiest way to stop these unnecessary deaths is to treat everyone like they are armed and dangerous. I am willing to put up with that inconvenience to save lives. It is worth it to me to keep my family safe.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> A society that demands open carry and unregistered personal use should bear some of the responsibility for the danger we put our police in. Easiest way to stop these unnecessary deaths is to treat everyone like they are armed and dangerous. I am willing to put up with that inconvenience to save lives. It is worth it to me to keep my family safe.


I think we should treat everyone as if they are armed and law-abiding, unless we have reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> I think we should treat everyone as if they are armed and law-abiding, unless we have reason to believe otherwise.


That gets police killed at an inappropriate rate. That makes them scared (rightfully).  That fear leads to more innocent people shot by police. The few minutes it takes for the appropriate stop and removal will save lives and stop the violence and distrust that happens by these tragedies. It also will save cities millions in settlements.

What would you consider the right way to approach someone you are going to piss off who you expect to be armed?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> One more time for you Magoo...apparently your visiting angel has left for the day and the vino is your only companion.
> 
> "According to the Foundation website, the UBS Wealth Management USA has contributed between $500,001 and $1 million to the Foundation; the Rockefeller Foundation has given between $10 million and $25 million, while Western Union and its foundation has contributed between $1 million and $5 million."
> 
> ...


 The Clinton Foundation is a not for profit org.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> That gets police killed at an inappropriate rate. That makes them scared (rightfully).  That fear leads to more innocent people shot by police. The few minutes it takes for the appropriate stop and removal will save lives and stop the violence and distrust that happens by these tragedies. It also will save cities millions in settlements.
> 
> What would you consider the right way to approach someone you are going to piss off who you expect to be armed?


Gun drawn.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Gun drawn.


 I am okay with that.  And maybe on the tarmac is over the top and hands flat on the hood is the better solution.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The Clinton Foundation is a not for profit org.


I am trying to decide if he just doesn't know that, is lying about it, or believed the lie someone else told him (wouldn't be the first time).


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> I am trying to decide if he just doesn't know that, is lying about it, or believed the lie someone else told him (wouldn't be the first time).


I was having that conversation with my Dads wife the other day.  I could not convince her that the tax returns are open for all to see and that no money ever went to the Clinton family.  They did not need to raid the Foundation. They were getting paid millions for talking after a lunch. She said no one would do that and I showed her an article about Kim Kardashian getting paid something like $100k to go to her own birthday party. It is amazing what people will do to hang out with the cool kids.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was having that conversation with my Dads wife the other day.  I could not convince her that the tax returns are open for all to see and that no money ever went to the Clinton family.  They did not need to raid the Foundation. They were getting paid millions for talking after a lunch. She said no one would do that and I showed her an article about Kim Kardashian getting paid something like $100k to go to her own birthday party. It is amazing what people will do to hang out with the cool kids.


Latest Clinton Foundation Financial Report, November 2015, including IRS 990.  Salary information starts on page 34.

https://www.clintonfoundation.org/sites/default/files/clinton_foundation_report_public_2014.pdf


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Latest Clinton Foundation Financial Report, November 2015, including IRS 990.  Salary information starts on page 34.
> 
> https://www.clintonfoundation.org/sites/default/files/clinton_foundation_report_public_2014.pdf


 Lot's of zeros next to Clinton names on the payroll schedule.

They did give $200k to the Tiger Woods Foundation and $700k to Sean Penn's Haiti relief fund.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Lot's of zeros next to Clinton names on the payroll schedule.
> 
> They did give $200k to the Tiger Woods Foundation and $700k to Sean Penn's Haiti relief fund.


Shocking!

I must point out that it is perfectly legal for the founders of a non-profit to draw a salary, as long as it is approved by the Board.  That's how many "soccer people" make their living - employed by a board that they control or who is friendly to them.  Instead, the Clintons take nothing from the Foundation except reimbursement for expenses encountered while on Foundation business.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Where is the "for-profit venture"?





Andy Dukes said:


> That would make sense if the people being arrested had an understanding of how that would negatively impact their life. It is kind of like mandates for health care.  if you mandate that healthcare must be provided than you mandate that people have insurance.
> 
> I would agree with your position with the added portion of this.
> 
> ...


The two things you mentioned dont make sense together.
If someone has an unregistered firearm, and gets twenty years for it, how does that give them more understanding of how their crime impacts their life?
Keep it simple.
Lion has the perfect solution for gun violence.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Shocking!
> 
> I must point out that it is perfectly legal for the founders of a non-profit to draw a salary, as long as it is approved by the Board.  That's how many "soccer people" make their living - employed by a board that they control or who is friendly to them.  Instead, the Clintons take nothing from the Foundation except reimbursement for expenses encountered while on Foundation business.


The biggest difference between a for profit, and non-profit business, is the non-profit doesnt pay a good percentage of their "non"-profits in taxes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not only have I mentioned them, I've posted links to articles that were very critical of her....something I've never seen you do with Trump.


That doesn't matter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its the "go to" DNC diversion.
> Trump isnt racist. Nobody ever called him racist until he became the R candidate.
> The Gipper wasnt a racist.
> Most people arent, yet the left sees them everywhere. Hmmm.
> This is why, I, Bernie, am going full metal conservative as of today.


Racism is defined Asymmetrically.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> If you were presented with evidence of Trump and Reagan being racists, would you then call them a racist, or would you discount it as a liberal conspiracy?


What if I wrote this:

"For me as a white man, it's really nice to just go out with other white men sometimes," ... "I have to do so much less translation. When you're white around black people, you have to explain every little thing, even with people who are perfectly nice and well-meaning."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> So because the left recognizes racism when it occurs, it's not actually occurring because the news came from a liberal?


What if I wrote this:

"For me as a white man, it's really nice to just go out with other white men sometimes," ... "I have to do so much less translation. When you're white around black people, you have to explain every little thing, even with people who are perfectly nice and well-meaning."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> There are plenty of good reasons to be opposed to Trump without making up fables.


There are plenty of good reasons to be opposed to Clinton without making up fables says Comey.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> What do you think of BLM (Black Lives Matter)?


But what was actually written was this, which by its reception by Kevin Drum and others is apparently perfectly OK

"For me as a black woman, it's really nice to just go out with other black women sometimes," said Sabrina Stevens, an activist and progressive strategist. "I have to do so much less translation. When you're black around white people, you have to explain every little thing, even with people who are perfectly nice and well-meaning."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Is this racist?
> 
> http://2d0yaz2jiom3c6vy7e7e5svk.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Pastor-Mark-Burns-tweet-082916.jpg
> 
> Or just conservative?


Is this racist:

"For me as a white man, it's really nice to just go out with other white men sometimes," ... "I have to do so much less translation. When you're white around black people, you have to explain every little thing, even with people who are perfectly nice and well-meaning."


----------



## espoola (Aug 29, 2016)

espola said:


> You know who really gets under my skin, and about whom the media has nothing pleasant to say lately?  Kim Jong-Un.
> 
> I wonder what Oceanside plumbers would have to say about him.


I know for a fact Kim and his Jong are pissed about Hillary stealing his wardrobe.
Who'da thunk oven mitts would come back in style?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think they do.


They seem to matter less to other blacks.

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2016/aug/03/encanto-shooting-1-killed-another-wounded/


This is horrible!!


----------



## espoola (Aug 29, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is this racist:
> 
> "For me as a white man, it's really nice to just go out with other white men sometimes," ... "I have to do so much less translation. When you're white around black people, you have to explain every little thing, even with people who are perfectly nice and well-meaning."


Neither one of them are racist. At least not in any harmful way.
These are just opinions on race based on cultural differences, and preferences.
I dont necessarily agree, but I wouldnt condemn someone for saying those things, either.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Cut spending by 20%

Eliminate IRS, EDUCATION, COMMERCE, FDA, DEA, NSA

--Gary Johnson


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)

Eliminate Income Tax and Corporate Tax.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If.......Hillary weren't s pathological liar I would vote for her over Trump with a few reservations.


Your total and complete inability to not mention HRC in response to literally every post about Trump, tells us another story.  I believe you not only will never vote for HRC, you will vote for Trump because you prefer his lies to hers.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you really want to know what I think, its this,..
> You people spend an awful lot of energy trying to find "racism" but you always forget to look in your own house.
> If everyone just concentrates on keeping their own house in order, we all get along much better.


Nice non-answer, is Trump a racist?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Nice non-answer, is Trump a racist?


I heard a series of interviews on the radio yesterday with several Trump supporters, many of them people approaching my age.  They weren't interested in discussing anything Trump has said or done, they said they would support him no matter what.  It's not surprising that there are examples of the same willful ignorance around here.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Nice non-answer, is Trump a racist?


Depends on who you ask.
I already told you I dont think Trump, Dutch, Bill, Hill, or Biden are racist.
The DNC is all in on the republican racism card, as expected, and you are following the script to the letter.
Ive given you a fairly comprehensive report on how silly I see the race issue today.
Its a distraction,..a sleight of hand, if you will.

Your next move is to post something that "proves" Trump is racist, while at the same time saving the planet from global warming.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its the "go to" DNC diversion.
> Trump isnt racist. Nobody ever called him racist until he became the R candidate.
> The Gipper wasnt a racist.
> Most people arent, yet the left sees them everywhere. Hmmm.
> This is why, I, Bernie, am going full metal conservative as of today.


A  memory refresher for my little DNC water hauler.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

If it wasnt for the blabbermouth wasserman shultz, I would be running on my old socialist/marxist platform for President.
After seeing what she and Hillary did to me, Im joining team Trump.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The DNC is all in on the republican racism card, as expected, and you are following the script to the letter.
> Your next move is to post something that "proves" Trump is racist.


Why bother, you won't admit he is because then you would be voting for a bigot, Sociopath, pathological liar and a racist.

I will anyway though...

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/17/central-park-five-donald-trump-jogger-rape-case-new-york?CMP=share_btn_fb
http://www.dailywire.com/news/8441/i-know-trumps-new-campaign-chairman-steve-bannon-ben-shapiro
http://fortune.com/2016/06/07/donald-trump-racism-quotes/
https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2016/04/28/breitbartcom-becoming-media-arm-alt-right
http://www.npr.org/2015/09/03/437195328/how-white-nationalist-groups-found-their-candidate-in-donald-trump

No amount of evidence will be enough, as long as it comes from the left and very few on the right will call a spade a spade.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> I heard a series of interviews on the radio yesterday with several Trump supporters, many of them people approaching my age.  They weren't interested in discussing anything Trump has said or done, they said they would support him no matter what.  It's not surprising that there are examples of the same willful ignorance around here.


Yea, NPR, where the lady literally said "Trump could do anything and I would still vote for him.  I don't care if he shoots somebody right in front of me."....she said exactly that.  Gotta love America!


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The two things you mentioned dont make sense together.
> If someone has an unregistered firearm, and gets twenty years for it, how does that give them more understanding of how their crime impacts their life?
> Keep it simple.
> Lion has the perfect solution for gun violence.


 It is okay to disagree.  We want to have our candy and soda but not the disease that goes with it.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why bother, you won't admit he is because then you would be voting for a bigot, Sociopath, pathological liar and a racist.
> 
> I will anyway though...
> 
> ...


Who are you addressing here?  "Bernie Sanders" is obviously an inconsistent fake caricature whose author sometimes can't help falling back to his own personal opinions, something like the fake redneck plumber that used to post in the old forum.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It is okay to disagree.  We want to have our candy and soda but not the disease that goes with it.


Just remember - half the people in America have below-median intelligence.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why bother, you won't admit he is because then you would be voting for a bigot, Sociopath, pathological liar and a racist.
> 
> I will anyway though...
> 
> ...


Right on que.
Too easy, my friend.
Now it would be my turn to post all of Bill, Hill, and Biden's racist proofs.
Nope.
Instead, Ill post this little ditty for our friend Colin "I wont stand" kapernick. (and for my little old antagonist, espola)


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The biggest difference between a for profit, and non-profit business, is the non-profit doesnt pay a good percentage of their "non"-profits in taxes.


 And?  A taxable corp would not pay taxes if it spent the money pretax and did not retain earnings. Heck, it is much easier for a taxable corp to get tax credits.  Just ask GE or Boeing.  or even Mr. Trump.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What if I wrote this:
> 
> "For me as a white man, it's really nice to just go out with other white men sometimes," ... "I have to do so much less translation. When you're white around black people, you have to explain every little thing, even with people who are perfectly nice and well-meaning."


 What you think is provocative is just the rework of an insurance company television ad. 

Context and tone matter.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Right on que.
> Too easy, my friend.


So you're saying he's not a racist, despite the evidence I just put at your feet?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cut spending by 20%
> 
> Eliminate IRS, EDUCATION, COMMERCE, FDA, DEA, NSA
> 
> --Gary Johnson


 And why I would never vote for him.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> And why I would never vote for him.


Exactly, only an idiot would forget why we have agencies like the FDA.  Gotta love Libertarians and the magic free market fairy dust they try to sprinkle everywhere...


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> And?  A taxable corp would not pay taxes if it spent the money pretax and did not retain earnings. Heck, it is much easier for a taxable corp to get tax credits.  Just ask GE or Boeing.  or even Mr. Trump.


All of the employees of any non-profit pay taxes on their income, just like employees of for-profit companies.  All non-profits who pay employees pay the employer share of Federal employment taxes (Social Security and Medicare) and state employer taxes such as unemployment and disability insurance.  All non-profits pay some state and local taxes despite their preferred status, such as sales taxes on items purchased for their operation, or embedded in government fees for things like vehicles.  All utility bills a non-profit pays include unavoidable taxes and fees.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Exactly, only an idiot would forget why we have agencies like the FDA.  Gotta love Libertarians and the magic free market fairy dust they try to sprinkle everywhere...


This where I fell out with libertarians.  In order to build any kind of an electorate, they had to include nonsense planks like these in their party platform.  Despite the party's underlying theme of personal responsibility and people making up their own mind about things, the Libertarian Party (capital letters) requires candidates to swear to uphold the platform, even if they disagree with much of it.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> All of the employees of any non-profit pay taxes on their income, just like employees of for-profit companies.  All non-profits who pay employees pay the employer share of Federal employment taxes (Social Security and Medicare) and state employer taxes such as unemployment and disability insurance.  All non-profits pay some state and local taxes despite their preferred status, such as sales taxes on items purchased for their operation, or embedded in government fees for things like vehicles.  All utility bills a non-profit pays include unavoidable taxes and fees.


From the Clinton Foundation 990 form I linked to earlier -
Payroll taxes - $2,495,958


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> I heard a series of interviews on the radio yesterday with several Trump supporters, many of them people approaching my age.  They weren't interested in discussing anything Trump has said or done, they said they would support him no matter what.  It's not surprising that there are examples of the same willful ignorance around here.


The same ignorance shown by the die hard Trump supporters is apparent in the die hard HRC supporters.
The other 50% should vote third party and be done with these two.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> If you had a link to a story showing evidence that the Clinton Foundation (a 501(c)(3) charity registered with the IRS) is actually a for-profit venture in favor of any of the Clintons, then that would be a story worth reading.


Follow the money...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The Clinton Foundation is a not for profit org.


Great.
The quid pro quo is the problem many see.
Pay the Foundation get State Department consideration...
Simple enough.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Follow the money...


 What a bullshit reply. it is easy to follow the money.  It is right there in the tax returns.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> What a bullshit reply. it is easy to follow the money.  It is right there in the tax returns.


And her bank account...that's no bull


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If it wasnt for the blabbermouth wasserman shultz, I would be running on my old socialist/marxist platform for President.
> After seeing what she and Hillary did to me, Im joining team Trump.


I think Gary Johnson is more your fit. Lol


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Great.
> The quid pro quo is the problem many see.
> Pay the Foundation get State Department consideration...
> Simple enough.


 I heard a reporter this morning you looked at all of her appointment book pages  that have been released and found.....  Over 3,000 pages of boring.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> And her bank account...that's no bull


 How do you tie her bank account to the Foundation?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> And her bank account...that's no bull


Meaning what?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Great.
> The quid pro quo is the problem many see.
> Pay the Foundation get State Department consideration...
> Simple enough.


And you know this how?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The same ignorance shown by the die hard Trump supporters is apparent in the die hard HRC supporters.
> The other 50% should vote third party and be done with these two.


Can you find any HRC supporters who say they will support her even if she commits a violent crime in public?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> I heard a series of interviews on the radio yesterday with several Trump supporters, many of them people approaching my age.  They weren't interested in discussing anything Trump has said or done, they said they would support him no matter what.  It's not surprising that there are examples of the same willful ignorance around here.


Agree


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Follow the money...


You're the one bringing this up, so show us the money path.  If you have something concrete, you should publish it - you could win a Pulitzer, or maybe even a Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Is this racist?
> 
> http://2d0yaz2jiom3c6vy7e7e5svk.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Pastor-Mark-Burns-tweet-082916.jpg
> 
> Or just conservative?


In spite of our local below-medians not recognizing this image as a racist taunt, Pastor Mark Burns, the person who tweeted it, apologized today in a CNN interview.

Pastor Burns has an unusual distinction as a black Trump supporter, who has operated a conservative-Christian televangelical ministry for years.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> So you're saying he's not a racist, despite the evidence I just put at your feet?


You're a tomato can.
You telegraph everything because you have no imagination. 
You know as well as I do that I could regurgitate so called "racist" comments and associations with Hilz, Billz, and Biden.
It's a pathetic game.
The counterpunch put you out on your feet before you even got in the ring.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Can you find any HRC supporters who say they will support her even if she commits a violent crime in public?


"What difference does it make"?
There are many who believe she has enabled her husband to commit violence against women for years...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> In spite of our local below-medians not recognizing this image as a racist taunt, Pastor Mark Burns, the person who tweeted it, apologized today in a CNN interview.
> 
> Pastor Burns has an unusual distinction as a black Trump supporter, who has operated a conservative-Christian televangelical ministry for years.


You believe Dr. Ben Carson is also unusual?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> In spite of our local below-medians not recognizing this image as a racist taunt, Pastor Mark Burns, the person who tweeted it, apologized today in a CNN interview.
> 
> Pastor Burns has an unusual distinction as a black Trump supporter, who has operated a conservative-Christian televangelical ministry for years.


He got brow beat into submission.
Is Mel brooks racist?
His parody plays on race are legendary.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

You people are so wound up in racial bs, you can't even see the difference between a social parody portrayed in a cartoon, and the politically correct translation.
Lemmings.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "What difference does it make"?
> There are many who believe she has enabled her husband to commit violence against women for years...


"There are many who believe..."?  You're talking like your man Trump now.  

Remember -- you're not fooling anybody.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You believe Dr. Ben Carson is also unusual?


Certainly, even before the Republican Convention.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> And you know this how?


Every 15 minutes is a new day for you?
You understand quid pro quo?
You donate to the Clinton Foundation & Secretary of State Clinton rewards the donation with her influence at State. Capeesh?
From the NY Times article a few pages back:
* A new batch of State Department emails released Tuesday showed the close and sometimes overlapping interests between the Clinton Foundation and the State Department when **Hillary Clinton** served as secretary of state*.
*The **documents** raised new questions about whether the charitable foundation worked to reward its donors with access and influence at the State Department, a charge that Mrs. Clinton has faced in the past and has always denied.*


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You donate to the Clinton Foundation & Secretary of State Clinton rewards the donation with her influence at State.


And you know this how?  The NY Times article does not say that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> You're the one bringing this up, so show us the money path.  If you have something concrete, you should publish it - you could win a Pulitzer, or maybe even a Nobel Peace Prize.


There are none so blind as those who will not see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> And you know this how?  The NY Times article does not say that.


*The **documents** raised new questions about whether the charitable foundation worked to reward its donors with access and influence at the State Department, a charge that Mrs. Clinton has faced in the past and has always denied.

*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

While some may consider educated Blacks who support Republicans as unusual.
Many would consider them enlightened.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're a tomato can.
> You telegraph everything because you have no imagination.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is Mel brooks racist?
> His parody plays on race are legendary.


Yes, to parody a racist and to be one are very different.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are none so blind as those who will not see.


Tell that to aff-leet, I mean Bernie, he probably only sees Black racists...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Shocking!
> 
> I must point out that it is perfectly legal for the founders of a non-profit to draw a salary, as long as it is approved by the Board.  That's how many "soccer people" make their living - employed by a board that they control or who is friendly to them.  Instead, the Clintons take nothing from the Foundation except reimbursement for expenses encountered while on Foundation business.


nothing is more profitable then a politicians non-profit organization.  Isn't that what they've done all their political lives for the taxpayer?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Your total and complete inability to not mention HRC in response to literally every post about Trump, tells us another story.  I believe you not only will never vote for HRC, you will vote for Trump because you prefer his lies to hers.


You mean these lies


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Tell that to aff-leet, I mean Bernie, he probably only sees Black racists...


Talkin' out your ass......


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Talkin' out your ass......


How so?  Is Trump a racist Lion?  Cmon, you've already said you're not voting for him, is it because he's a racist scumbag?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Nice non-answer, is Trump a racist?


That depends on you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> How so?  Is Trump a racist Lion?  Cmon, you've already said you're not voting for him, is it because he's a racist scumbag?


I don't know.
Probably no more than Hillary is.
Trump has Black supporters, as does Hillary.
I wouldn't vote for Trump because he's way to volatile.
I wouldn't vote for Hillary because she's a pathological liar.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "What difference does it make"?
> There are many who believe she has enabled her husband to commit violence against women for years...


 I think the context of "what difference does it make" is lost on you.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> nothing is more profitable then a politicians non-profit organization.  ?


 is this your thought or did you borrow this non sense.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't know.


I posted a half dozen links that makes it clear, just what would it take for you to call him a racist?


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I wouldn't vote for Trump because he's way to volatile.
> I wouldn't vote for Hillary because she's a pathological liar.


I think you meant to say, "I wouldn't vote for Trump because he's way too volatile and he's a pathological liar and he's a racist".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, to parody a racist and to be one are very different.


Yes?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, to parody a racist and to be one are very different.


I don't think Mel Brooks is racist, and I don't think a cartoon depiction of cankles in black face is racist either.
Provocative, yes.
Grow up and deal with it.
Try and get past the skin color.
There's a whole lot more to life.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Grow up and deal with it.
> Try and get past the skin color.
> There's a whole lot more to life.


So in other words, you will never actually call someone a racist, even when presented with overwhelming evidence.  Does it make you uncomfortable to think of the person you are voting for as a racist?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Just remember - half the people in America have below-median intelligence.


I believe Gruber made that clear.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> So in other words, you will never actually call someone a racist, even when presented with overwhelming evidence.  Does it make you uncomfortable to think of the person you are voting for as a racist?


I can't help you.
You see racists everywhere and I don't.
Mel Brooks isn't racist and neither is Trump.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I can't help you.  You see racists everywhere and I don't.
> Mel Brooks isn't racist and neither is Trump.


This is what racism looks like Aff, breath it in and then drop your ballot for one!

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/17/central-park-five-donald-trump-jogger-rape-case-new-york?CMP=share_btn_fb
http://www.dailywire.com/news/8441/i-know-trumps-new-campaign-chairman-steve-bannon-ben-shapiro
http://fortune.com/2016/06/07/donald-trump-racism-quotes/
https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2016/04/28/breitbartcom-becoming-media-arm-alt-right
http://www.npr.org/2015/09/03/437195328/how-white-nationalist-groups-found-their-candidate-in-donald-trump


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> This is what racism looks like Aff, breath it in and then drop your ballot for one!
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/17/central-park-five-donald-trump-jogger-rape-case-new-york?CMP=share_btn_fb
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/8441/i-know-trumps-new-campaign-chairman-steve-bannon-ben-shapiro
> ...


Nothing is more racist then minimum wage


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> There are none so blind as those who will not see.


 Is this part of your effort to show how the Clinton Foundation is a "for-profit venture"?

Or have you given up on that and just hope no one notices?


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing is more racist then minimum wage


Please explain.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> nothing is more profitable then a politicians non-profit organization.  Isn't that what they've done all their political lives for the taxpayer?





Andy Dukes said:


> is this your thought or did you borrow this non sense.


Explain your nonsense better then you explained your nonsense concerning Comey's truth about Hillary's e-mails.


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Please explain.


He's not able, don't bother.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Please explain.


Why?  Your more then median intelligence should be sufficient to help you figure it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> He's not able, don't bother.


Help us out Mr. 10 letters after my name. Lol


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?  Your more then median intelligence should be sufficient to help you figure it out.


Told you espola!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Told you espola!


Wezdumb


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> In spite of our local below-medians not recognizing this image as a racist taunt, Pastor Mark Burns, the person who tweeted it, apologized today in a CNN interview.
> 
> Pastor Burns has an unusual distinction as a black Trump supporter, who has operated a conservative-Christian televangelical ministry for years.


Our local BMs who don't think wearing black face is racist should prove they have the balls to back up their convictions by wearing full blackface makeup to their kid's next soccer game.  For added effect, you can rehearse your authentic dialect here --


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> This is what racism looks like Aff, breath it in and then drop your ballot for one!
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/17/central-park-five-donald-trump-jogger-rape-case-new-york?CMP=share_btn_fb
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/8441/i-know-trumps-new-campaign-chairman-steve-bannon-ben-shapiro
> ...


Since you live to wallow in all that garbage, try hitting your keywords again, but instead of Trump, try Hillary, or any number of DNC race hustlers.
It's not my bag.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

http://www.bls.gov/web/empsit/cpsee_e16.htm


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Our local BMs who don't think wearing black face is racist should prove they have the balls to back up their convictions by wearing full blackface makeup to their kid's next soccer game.  For added effect, you can rehearse your authentic dialect here --


Why would anyone do that?
What point is there to be made wearing black face to a soccer game?
It's not funny. It's not clever, and it's pointless.
Did you intend it to be?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Is this part of your effort to show how the Clinton Foundation is a "for-profit venture"?
> 
> Or have you given up on that and just hope no one notices?


Like you and dementia?
Hoping no one notices...?
The Foundation is a for profit venture...look at Hillary's net worth.
While Hillary was Sec. of State it was also a quid pro quo venture. Pay the foundation get access to the Sec. of State.
Why do think you are known as Magoo...you're blind as a bat.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

A political cartoon using Hillary 's own Words to portray her as a hypocrite in blackface is called a parody. Just as Mel Brooks used racist terms and practices in his movies. There is a certain license granted by those of us who can understand the levels of humor and social hypocrisy in these things.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think the context of "what difference does it make" is lost on you.


I think the context of "what difference does it make " is lost in your indifference.  Comey has both you and Hillary pegged.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like you and dementia?
> Hoping no one notices...?
> The Foundation is a for profit venture...look at Hillary's net worth.
> While Hillary was Sec. of State it was also a quid pro quo venture. Pay the foundation get access to the Sec. of State.
> Why do think you are known as Magoo...you're blind as a bat.


Where is the "for-profit venture"?


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Since you live to wallow in all that garbage, try hitting your keywords again, but instead of Trump, try Hillary


Ok...

Here's an article at the top that talks about a guy who thinks HRC tries to fit in with Blacks.  Not a racist.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/08/30/cartoonist-who-drew-hillary-clinton-in-blackface-i-fail-to-see-the-racism/

Here's an article discussing how Trump basically said: "I know you are, but what am I?"  Not a racist.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/08/trump-only-liars-cry-racism-also-hillary-is-racist.html


Here's one from Alt-right news source, Breitbart.

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2016/06/09/hillary-clinton-racist-top-5/

Here's another where it basically circles back to Trump's racism, again.

http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/hillary-clinton-calls-donald-trump-a-racist-and-trump-fires-back-in-an-epic-way/

The point here is, you have to do partisan gymnastics to come up with HRC as a racist, with Trump, the evidence surrounds us, it's everywhere.

You are voting for a racist in November, have fun with that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Where is the "for-profit venture"?


In her e-mails.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> This is what racism looks like Aff, breath it in and then drop your ballot for one!


Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid in a 2010 interview with journalists Mark Halperin and John Heilemann in which he said that Barack Obama would be successful in his Presidential thanks to being “light-skinned” and speaking “with no Negro dialect, unless he wanted to have one.”

South Carolina Democratic Party Chairman Dick Harpootlian referring to Gov. Nikki Haley’s Indian parents and heritage,
“In about 18 months from now, hopefully [Gubernatorial candidate Sen. Vincent Sheheen] will have sent Nikki Haley back to wherever the hell she came from and this country can move forward.”

Vice President Joe Biden talking the entrepreneurial immigrants that enter our country and run 7-11’s and Dunkin Donuts:
“You cannot go to a 7-11 or a Dunkin Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking!”

 Al Sharpton reminded us how white people lived in caves and greek people were all gay:
“White folks was in the caves while we [blacks] was building empires … We built pyramids before Donald Trump ever knew what architecture was … we taught philosophy and astrology and mathematics before Socrates and them Greek homos ever got around to it.”

Here's a  quote about BHO from former President Bill Clinton,
“A few years ago, this guy would have been getting us coffee,”

Joe Biden about Barack Obama
*“I mean you’ve got the first sort of mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and nice-looking guy.”
*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Ok...
> 
> Here's an article at the top that talks about a guy who thinks HRC tries to fit in with Blacks.  Not a racist.
> 
> ...


More Wezdumb


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In her e-mails.


And her bank account.....


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dems and off color or racist comments...


Luckily we're not voting for them come November.

Again, you have to do partisan gymnastics to make HRC a racist, unlike Trump, who clearly is one.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> And her bank account.....


What about her bank account?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

*“I love this quote. It’s from Mahatma Gandhi. He ran a gas station down in St. Louis for a couple of years. Mr. Gandhi, do you still go to the gas station? A lot of wisdom comes out of that gas station” *Senator Hillary Clinton


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Explain your nonsense better then you explained your nonsense concerning Comey's truth about Hillary's e-mails.


 I thought I was pretty clear on Comey.  He specifically claimed there was no criminal action.

How about answering my question?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

This is how Hillary views our black communities:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Youtube+Hillary+Clinton+speaking+in+a+black+dialect&&view=detail&mid=B3BB3DAD6CF0F86DD122B3BB3DAD6CF0F86DD122&rvsmid=B3BB3DAD6CF0F86DD122B3BB3DAD6CF0F86DD122&fsscr=0&FORM=VDFSRV


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think the context of "what difference does it make " is lost in your indifference.  Comey has both you and Hillary pegged.


 What do you think I am indifferent about?


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2016)

The healthcare overinflated bubble rolls on, thanks to the ACA...

https://www.healthinsurance.org/blog/2016/08/25/cry-me-a-river-aetna/

_"*#ThanksObamacare (seriously)*
And get this: Aetna and the other big insurers wouldn’t be getting as much profitable business from the government if not for Obamacare. Keep in mind that most of the newly insured Americans have coverage because of the Medicaid expansion made possible by Obamacare. Aetna and many of its competitors have benefited financially from this expansion because many states contract with private insurers to manage their Medicaid programs.

And then there is Medicare. Aetna and many other insurers participate in the Medicare Advantage program, the private alternative to traditional Medicare, and they’ve figured out how to convert a lot of the billions of dollars in revenue they get from the federal government to profits. And, according to the Kaiser Family Foundation, the Medicare Advantage program has been growing leaps and bounds in recent years, thanks to all the marketing dollars the insurers spend every year to attract Medicare beneficiaries.

In 2010 – the year Obamacare became law – 24 percent of Medicare beneficiaries were enrolled in Medicare Advantage plans (11.1 million people). This year, 31 percent of the 57 million Medicare beneficiaries are enrolled in MA plans (17.1 million people).

So, thanks to Obama – and more specifically, Obamacare – Aetna and its competitors are rolling in the federal dough. But, because of the self-serving desire on the part of the for-profit companies’ executives to exceed Wall Street’s expectations every three months, they’re not willing to tolerate for another New York minute an Obamacare risk pool that, in their opinion, is crowded with too many sick people. People they never wanted to insure in the first place."_


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

What I learned reading 3,721 pages of Hillary Clinton's schedule

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/what-i-learned-reading-3721-pages-of-hillary-clintons-schedule/ar-AAifmlq?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I thought I was pretty clear on Comey.  He specifically claimed there was no criminal action.
> 
> How about answering my question?


He didn't lie as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

There remains only one liar according to the video


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

This video:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.



Is Comey above the law. No. Is Hillary? At the moment, YES.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

So when a rich, successful, relatively well-known person declares that there are serious things wrong with America, which do we do?

A.  Elect him President
B.  Cut him from the active roster


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He didn't lie as far as I can tell.


 I never thought he did lie.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _*.*_
> 
> 
> Is Comey above the law. No. Is Hillary? At the moment, YES.


I think you have made your _*opinion*_ known.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> What I learned reading 3,721 pages of Hillary Clinton's schedule
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/what-i-learned-reading-3721-pages-of-hillary-clintons-schedule/ar-AAifmlq?li=BBnb7Kz


Of course certain things were removed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I never thought he did lie.


Good.  We agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think you have made your _*opinion*_ known.


The law is not my opinion.

I didn't make the video.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Of course certain things were removed.


 Over 3700 pages and that is your thought.

Priceless


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The law is not my opinion.
> 
> I didn't make the video.


 The lawyer in charge disagreed with your legal *opinion*.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> So when a rich, successful, relatively well-known person declares that there are serious things wrong with America, which do we do?
> 
> A.  Elect him President
> B.  Cut him from the active roster


C


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Over 3700 pages and that is your thought.
> 
> Priceless


Did you read the article?  Was it 3700 pages before or after they "removed certain details....."  Kind of reminds me of a certain video.  Don't you read what you post?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The lawyer in charge disagreed with your legal *opinion*.


Did he disagree with this?:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The lawyer in charge disagreed with your legal *opinion*.


Did he disagree with any of this:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

And the hits just keep on coming.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Over 3700 pages and that is your thought.
> 
> Priceless


FOIA disclosure?  No prosecution after 8 top secret e-mails were sent on an unsecured server and you want to stand on 3700 pages of schedules that had "certain details removed" ?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> And why I would never vote for him.


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Exactly, only an idiot would forget why we have agencies like the FDA.  Gotta love Libertarians and the magic free market fairy dust they try to sprinkle everywhere...


Fairy dust is for FDA sheep like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> And?  A taxable corp would not pay taxes if it spent the money pretax and did not retain earnings. Heck, it is much easier for a taxable corp to get tax credits.  Just ask GE or Boeing.  or even Mr. Trump.


Speaking of GE and Boeing, once you get rid of corporate tax you could get rid of their exclusive tax payer funded Import/Export Bank.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> What you think is provocative is just the rework of an insurance company television ad.
> 
> Context and tone matter.


Origin matters more.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you read the article?  Was it 3700 pages before or after they "removed certain details....."  Kind of reminds me of a certain video.  Don't you read what you post?


 It was 3700 after they removed certain details, like meetings on national security. By the way the STATE DEPT was the one to remove material.  If HRC removed things  she would have made it 50 pages.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> This where I fell out with libertarians.  In order to build any kind of an electorate, they had to include nonsense planks like these in their party platform.  Despite the party's underlying theme of personal responsibility and people making up their own mind about things, the Libertarian Party (capital letters) requires candidates to swear to uphold the platform, even if they disagree with much of it.


Baaaaaaaaaa....lol.  Who runs the FDA?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was 3700 after they removed certain details, like meetings on national security. By the way the STATE DEPT was the one to remove material.  If HRC removed things  she would have made it 50 pages.


50 pages of what?!!!!  Hilarious!  Keep reaching.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

I might pause if you said you were her schedule keeper. lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Did the lawyer in charge disagree with this?:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Please explain.


Blacks have the highest unemployment rate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> He's not able, don't bother.


Blacks have the highest unemployment rate.  If they aren't employable at $10 an hour, what makes you think they will be at $15 an hour.  C'mon finance guy with ten letters after your name.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did he disagree with any of this:


 No.  He just did not find it was criminal.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 50 pages of what?!!!!  Hilarious!  Keep reaching.


 I take a swipe at HRC and you can't even see it.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did the lawyer in charge disagree with this?:
> 
> violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:
> 
> ...


 He seems to disagreed that it was germane to this case.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> No.  He just did not find it was criminal.


That's okay.  That's what the law is for.  Just in case lawyers don't find what they found.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He seems to disagreed that it was germane to this case.


Right.  There is no law against disagreeing.  Obviously.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's okay.  That's what the law is for.  Just in case lawyers don't find what they found.


 That made no sense.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Blacks have the highest unemployment rate.


And?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He seems to disagreed that it was *germane* to this case.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> That made no sense.


Does this make sense to you?:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Does this make sense to you?:
> 
> violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:
> 
> ...


 You seem to have an issue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> And?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> You seem to have an issue.


The normal response from those that support liars.  Which is the issue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

That law thing really bugs you doesn't it?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The normal response from those that support liars.  Which is the issue.


I am conveying the fact of what Comey found. You seem to have an issue with that. You also have stated you don't find Comey lied in this case, so your continued reposting of a statue that you believe is important is not having the affect you are intending. That is if in fact you are trying to have an affect on this dialogue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am conveying the fact of what Comey found. You seem to have an issue with that. You also have stated you don't find Comey lied in this case, so your continued reposting of a statue that you believe is important is not having the affect you are intending if in fact you are trying to have an affect on this dialogue.


You seem to have an issue.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You seem to have an issue.


 What do you see as my issue?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> What do you see as my issue?


What intentions do I have for the facts that I did not produce?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> What do you see as my issue?


That you, like Comey, choose not to act on what you see.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What intentions do I have for the facts that I did not produce?


I ask what you think my issue is and you respond by asking me to read your mind.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That you, like Comey, choose not to act on what you see.


 But I have acted on what I saw and read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

*Ignorantia juris non excusat*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I ask what you thik my issue is and you respond by asking me to read your mind.


You don't have to read my mind if you stop ignoring the facts that Comey presented and the applicable laws given the facts.

*Ignorantia juris non excusat*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Ignorantia juris non excusat*


 Again, you have made your opinion quite clear.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> But I have acted on what I saw and read.


You can take comfort in knowing that you're not alone.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don't have to read my mind if you stop ignoring the facts that Comey presented and the applicable laws given the facts.
> 
> *Ignorantia juris non excusat*


But I didn't ignore the facts that Comey presented in his testimony and in his statement. I also did not ignore his opinion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Again, you have made your opinion quite clear.


My opinion is not as important as Comey's


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> But I didn't ignore the facts that Comey presented in his testimony and in his statement. I also did not ignore his opinion.


And the applicable laws?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Again, you have made your opinion quite clear.


My opinion is nothing compared to the law.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And the applicable laws?


 Which applicable law did Comey say she ran afoul of? I do not remember him agreeing that she did.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My opinion is not as important as Comey's


 On that we completely agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Which applicable law did Comey say she ran afoul of? I do not remember him agreeing that she did.


Neither do I.  I am not surprised that you forgot the law though.

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> On that we completely agree.


Oh good.  So that just leaves the facts and the law.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Neither do I.  I am not surprised that you forgot the law though.
> 
> violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:
> 
> ...


 I was not commenting on the law in your opinion she broke. I was commenting on Comey.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Which applicable law did Comey say she ran afoul of? I do not remember him agreeing that she did.


You suppose Comey was ignorant of the law?:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh good.  So that just leaves the facts and the law.


 And the opinion of Comey and his agents.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was not commenting on the law in your opinion she broke. I was commenting on Comey.


I thought we agreed my opinion didn't matter?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You suppose Comey was ignorant of the law?:
> 
> .


I do not think Director Comey is ignorant of the law. Do you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> And the opinion of Comey and his agents.


Sure.  I don't want to leave their opinions out of this at all!!  It's important for us to see where laws may be irrelevant or not applicable.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I thought we agreed my opinion didn't matter?


 We did but you keep posting a statute that in your opinion is germane.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I do not think Director Comey is ignorant of the law. Do you?


No, not at all.  He said in other circumstances he would apply the following law:

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> We did but you keep posting a statute that in your opinion is germane.


Again, take my opinion out of this and the law with it if you like.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No, not at all.  He said in other circumstances he would apply the following law:
> 
> violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:
> 
> ...


 He also went on to describe the differences between other cases and this case when testifying under oath in front of the House subcommittee.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again, take my opinion out of this and the law with it if you like.


 I have no standing in if the law is germane or not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He also went on to describe the differences between other cases and this case when testifying under oath in front of the House subcommittee.


Are the differences in other cases germane?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have no standing in if the law is germane or not.


Right.  But your opinion like mine is not important.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are the differences in other cases germane?


 That is what his testimony sounded like to me.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right.  But your opinion like mine is not important.


 It is only important to me and how I view the participants.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Was Hillary entrusted with Top Secret information?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Was Hillary entrusted with Top Secret information?


 Yes as was her staff.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It is only important to me and how I view the participants.


How do you view Hillary in regard to her handling of Top Secret information?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yes as was her staff.


Did she violate the law in her handling of that top secret material?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Did she remove top secret and secret documents from its proper place of storage?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

espola said:


> Our local BMs who don't think wearing black face is racist should prove they have the balls to back up their convictions by wearing full blackface makeup to their kid's next soccer game.  For added effect, you can rehearse your authentic dialect here --


I thought about this at work today, and Ive come to the conclusion that this post is racist.
I dont normally accuse people of racism because its sooooooooooooo overplayed, but to equate a satirical cartoon using Hillary's own words to show her hypocrisy in pulling the race card, to putting on blackface and showing up at a soccer game your kid is playing in, is really bad taste at best, and flat out racist on the bottom end.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How do you view Hillary in regard to her handling of Top Secret information?


I am sure the vast majority of the information she has been shown over the years was never in danger. I think the email server at her home was arrogant and short sided. I can understand what she was trying to do but she should never have been allowed by POTUS to set that server up. But that does not relieve her of the responsibility. When listening to Comey and his testimony it was clear they found what they considered Top Secret information. They had to look at over 100,000 emails to find some.  They also found that in at least one instance HRC asked her staff to scrub a document before sending it to here to stop it from being classified. I bet that was one of the failures on her and her staffs part but it did show an attempt to comply with the law.  I think the State Department system of email needs to be completely overhauled to match what the FBI is doing.  That was a big part of the issue as staff tried to use regular email to conduct business that really did not fit into that mold.  The FBI has different levels of email security nd it seems the State Department uses email for all non classified and then an archaic system of live letters and microwave bursts for the classified system.  part of the issue is the complexity of the State Department. They have stations all over the world and the need to respond in multiple places all at once.

How that reflects on how she would handle secrets as POTUS is interesting. First, she won't have an unclassified email that she actually would respond to. Frankly, I doubt she would use email at all except to her close staff members. Those I am sure are on a higher classified system if they are actually in use. I don't see this as a problem that would reoccur if she became POTUS.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Ok...
> 
> Here's an article at the top that talks about a guy who thinks HRC tries to fit in with Blacks.  Not a racist.
> 
> ...


You only came up with one?
LOL.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did she remove top secret and secret documents from its proper place of storage?


 We actually don't know if it was her or her staff that sent the emails to her server. Comey uses the description of her and her staff in almost every phrase in his statement.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did she violate the law in her handling of that top secret material?


 Not enough to charge her with a crime per the FBI and it's Director.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid in a 2010 interview with journalists Mark Halperin and John Heilemann in which he said that Barack Obama would be successful in his Presidential thanks to being “light-skinned” and speaking “with no Negro dialect, unless he wanted to have one.”
> 
> South Carolina Democratic Party Chairman Dick Harpootlian referring to Gov. Nikki Haley’s Indian parents and heritage,
> “In about 18 months from now, hopefully [Gubernatorial candidate Sen. Vincent Sheheen] will have sent Nikki Haley back to wherever the hell she came from and this country can move forward.”
> ...


Its quid pro quo.
Nobody has a corner on racial insensitivity.
In my opinion, we all grow a set of balls and laugh about it.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its quid pro quo.
> Nobody has a corner on racial insensitivity.
> In my opinion, we all grow a set of balls and laugh about it.


 I always considered the Bill remarks more about standing in the office and experience instead of race.

I also think David Duke is a racist.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> We actually don't know if it was her or her staff that sent the emails to her server. Comey uses the description of her and her staff in almost every phrase in his statement.


Im not getting in the middle of this.
I just wanted you to know how entertaining it is to see you go to the mat for Hilz.
The effort is commendable, and you are fairly creative to boot.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I always considered the Bill remarks more about standing in the office and experience instead of race.
> 
> I also think David Duke is a racist.


Sure. I agree on both counts.
Has Bill said graphically racist things and enjoyed racist banter among his family and friends?
Id bet the house on it.
Would he knowingly, and actively pursue a racist agenda?
No.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not getting in the middle of this.
> I just wanted you to know how entertaining it is to see you go to the mat for Hilz.
> The effort is commendable, and you are fairly creative to boot.


I really am going to bat for Comey. HRC is HRC. Her toes will always be on the edge of the line and sometimes way over.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I really am going to bat for Comey. HRC is HRC. Her toes will always be on the edge of the line and sometimes way over.


Sure.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sure. I agree on both counts.
> Has Bill said graphically racist things and enjoyed racist banter among his family and friends?
> Id bet the house on it.
> Would he knowingly, and actively pursue a racist agenda?
> No.


 He also seemed enjoying flesh that had a bit more color to it. I doubt I know anyone who has not said a racist thing.  I also bet I have never voted for a politician that was not a liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Not enough to charge her with a crime per the FBI and it's Director.


Is the FBI the law?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He also seemed enjoying flesh that had a bit more color to it. I doubt I know anyone who has not said a racist thing.  I also bet I have never voted for a politician that was not a liar.


"There is iron in your words"
Every once in awhile truth shines through the mud in here.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is the FBI the law?


 No.  They are a bunch of lawyers who investigate possible criminal activity and then send those finding to the AG's offices.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Not enough to charge her with a crime per the FBI and it's Director.


What's "not enough" mean?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> No.  They are a bunch of lawyers who investigate possible criminal activity and then send those finding to the AG's offices.


Whew, glad we cleared that up.  So all that is left is facts and the law.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What's "not enough" mean?


 Intent, lying afterwards, the how and why. All of those things matter per Director Comey's testimony under oath.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He also seemed enjoying flesh that had a bit more color to it. I doubt I know anyone who has not said a racist thing.  I also bet I have never voted for a politician that was not a liar.


Same could be said for BHO and every President before him.
The racist banter, not the flesh preferences. (those are individual preferences)
Come to think of it, Bill didnt seem to have a type, other than anything breathing, I think.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whew, glad we cleared that up.  So all that is left is facts and the law.


 We had that figured out for weeks.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Same could be said for BHO and every President before him.


 I never said otherwise.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

O


Andy Dukes said:


> Intent, lying afterwards, the how and why. All of those things matter per Director Comey's testimony under oath.


Right, the video covered intent, lying afterwards, how and why has strict rules for handling.  Using an unsecured server is not a part of how you handle top secret documents.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> We had that figured out for weeks.


I thought we did.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> O
> Right, the video covered intent, lying afterwards, how and why has strict rules for handling.  Using an unsecured server is not a part of how you handle top secret documents.


 Don't put too much emphasis on his political speech.  Listen to his testimony.  It is much clearer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Don't put too much emphasis on his political speech.  Listen to his testimony.  It is much clearer.


Yes it is.  Makes a nice case for prosecution.  No emphasis on other then the facts and the law.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Have you ever held a Top Secret clearance in the government?


----------



## Wez (Aug 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You only came up with one?
> LOL.


Yea, from Breitbart, a site that gives a voice to white Supremacy.  You know, the one run by Stephen Bannon, Trump's new campaign manager.

But it doesn't matter what I post, evidence is lost on you.  If you don't feel like calling someone a racist, they're magically not one.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

Has everybody seen '13 Hours' ?

If you haven't you should.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, from Breitbart, a site that gives a voice to white Supremacy.  You know, the one run by Stephen Bannon, Trump's new campaign manager.
> 
> But it doesn't matter what I post, evidence is lost on you.  If you don't feel like calling someone a racist, they're magically not one.


I know there's more than one, sherlock.
How about espola posting Amos and Andy and suggesting I put on blackface and go to my kid's soccer game?
Even if it is an attempt at satire, its a bad one, and more hypocritically, attempts to draw on the same satirical principles he condemned in the Hillary cartoon.
Had he used my own words to point out some racist, and patronizing, condescention as the Hillary cartoon did, it may have had some merit.
As it stands, its a really bad attempt, hypocritical, and possibly racist.

It seems to me that those who see racism everywhere, except in their own house, should spend some time checking the moral order, of their own house.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That you, like Comey, choose not to act on what you see.


Comey interpreted the law as he thinks it should apply.
Other learned people interpret the statute differently.
Courts do this daily when they interpret & rule on laws and on appeal are many times reversed.  
Hillary was lucky that Comey is the head of the FBI & that the AG is part of BHO administration.
Perhaps the next administration will interpret the law differently, & prosecute HRC for the perjuring felon she is.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Comey interpreted the law as he thinks it should apply.
> Other learned people interpret the statute differently.
> Courts do this daily when they interpret & rule on laws and on appeal are many times reversed.
> Hillary was lucky that Comey is the head of the FBI & that the AG is part of BHO administration.
> Perhaps the next administration will interpret the law differently, & prosecute HRC for the perjuring felon she is.


 That is an entertaining thought. Trump becomes President, Giuliani becomes AG and decides to go against his FBI Director Comey to prosecute the retired HRC. That would be entertaining.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Has everybody seen '13 Hours' ?
> 
> If you haven't you should.


 Why?


----------



## Wez (Aug 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It seems to me that those who see racism everywhere


Who do you consider a racist?  What makes them a racist?


----------



## Wez (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Has everybody seen '13 Hours' ?
> 
> If you haven't you should.





Andy Dukes said:


> Why?


I'll bite too, why?  Is it an accurate depiction of the events?  Does it shine light on the fact that Republicans voted against increasing the State Dept. security budget?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is an entertaining thought. Trump becomes President, Giuliani becomes AG and decides to go against his FBI Director Comey to prosecute the retired HRC. That would be entertaining.


Why would Giuliani be going against Comey?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why?


It must all be true - he learned that from his trusted sources on the web.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'll bite too, why?  Is it an accurate depiction of the events?  Does it shine light on the fact that Republicans voted against increasing the State Dept. security budget?


Is it accurate?  That depends who you ask.  What was wrong with the current security budget?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> It must all be true - he learned that from his trusted sources on the web.


As opposed to the trusted source, SOS Clinton.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would Giuliani be going against Comey?


 Comey has made his findings public. I think it is clear where he stands on this issue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Comey has made his findings public. I think it is clear where he stands on this issue.


That is true.  What makes you think Comey will still be Director given your scenario?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That is true.  What makes you think Comey will still be Director given your scenario?


 His term is not up until 2023 unless the POTUS wants to remove him which would have to be backed by the Senate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> His term is not up until 2023 unless the POTUS wants to remove him which would have to be backed by the Senate.


Or he may leave of his own accord.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Why would a country with the world's largest Jewish population, outside of Israel, admit large numbers of immigrants from countries where hatred of Jews has been taught to their people from earliest childhood?

This question is ultimately not about Muslims and Jews. It is about discussing immigrants in the abstract, rather than in terms of the specific concrete realities of particular immigrants in particular circumstances at a particular time and place -- that time being now and that place being the United States of America.

A hundred years ago, when immigration from other parts of the world was a major issue, there was a government study which provided voluminous statistics on how immigrants from various countries performed in American society -- economically, educationally and in terms of social pathology.

Today, it would not be considered right -- that is, not politically correct -- even to ask such questions about immigrants, especially if immigrants were broken down by country of origin. *Despite some among the intelligentsia who like to refer to the past as "earlier and simpler times," it is we today who are so simple-minded as to discuss immigrants as if they were just abstract people in an abstract world, to whom we could apply our abstract principles.*

*Yet there are immigrants from some countries who swell the welfare rolls, while immigrants from some other countries almost never go on welfare. Immigrants from some countries are highly educated -- more so than most Americans -- while immigrants from other countries have little education and few skills.*

*However lovely this vision may seem, and however much it flatters those who embrace it, admitting immigrants is an irreversible decision, regardless of how it turns out.*

*Any problems, or even disasters, that particular immigrants may cause are unlikely to be caused within the gated communities or other upscale enclaves where the elites live.*

*However much educational standards or behavioral standards may suffer in schools when immigrant children from a poorer background flood in, that is not likely to affect the elite's children in pricey private schools.*

*European countries have gone much further down this road, and their elites have been even more immune to hard facts about the disasters they have created. Rapes of women on the streets of Germany by male refugees from the Middle East have been ignored or downplayed by authorities.*

Recurrent terrorist attacks across Europe from the same source have not caused any reconsideration of "hate speech" laws that can be invoked against anyone who warns of the dangers.

*American elites who say that we should learn from other countries almost always mean that we should imitate what they have done. But what we need to learn most of all is not to repeat their mistakes.--T. Sowell*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is an entertaining thought. Trump becomes President, Giuliani becomes AG and decides to go against his FBI Director Comey to prosecute the retired HRC. That would be entertaining.


Who says Comey stays on at FBI?
I maybe wrong but doesn't the FBI Director serve at the pleasure of the President?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why?


Gives one some prospective from the folks in Benghazi during the attack that killed our Ambassador.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'll bite too, why?  Is it an accurate depiction of the events?  Does it shine light on the fact that Republicans voted against increasing the State Dept. security budget?


I'm sure Trey Gowdy thinks they are accurate.  However, some of the movie scenes are at odds with official records or have been disputed by the participants.  There was no "Stand down" order given at the CIA compound - that group fought its way into the Consulate within a hour after the attack started, but were driven out by the attackers before they could find Stevens, who was still alive then, but hidden in the smoke of the burning buildings.  The CIA compound was itself attacked throughout the rest of the night.  There were no Navy helicopters within fuel range of Benghazi, and a special ops team that was dispatched from Malta was called back since they were not yet there by the time the attack was over.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who says Comey stays on at FBI?
> I maybe wrong but doesn't the FBI Director serve at the pleasure of the President?


 He actually does not. He is appointed by the President if there is an opening but the term is ten years so as not to be confused as a political appointee. It is why Comey had no reason not to move forward against HRC if he felt it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Wez (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Gives one some prospective from the folks in Benghazi during the attack that killed our Ambassador.





espola said:


> I'm sure Trey Gowdy thinks they are accurate.  However, some of the movie scenes are at odds with official records or have been disputed by the participants.  There was no "Stand down" order given at the CIA compound - that group fought its way into the Consulate within a hour after the attack started, but were driven out by the attackers before they could find Stevens, who was still alive then, but hidden in the smoke of the burning buildings.  The CIA compound was itself attacked throughout the rest of the night.  There were no Navy helicopters within fuel range of Benghazi, and a special ops team that was dispatched from Malta was called back since they were not yet there by the time the attack was over.


According to espola (you can check his source), it sounds like the movie repeats a few of the now proven wrong talking points that right wing sources like FoxNews continue to promote.  What perspective are you looking for from the movie, the right wing perspective?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He actually does not. He is appointed by the President if there is an opening but the term is ten years so as not to be confused as a political appointee. It is why Comey had no reason not to move forward against HRC if he felt it was the right thing to do.


Thanks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> According to espola (you can check his source), it sounds like the movie repeats a few of the now proven wrong talking points that right wing sources like FoxNews continue to promote.  What perspective are you looking for from the movie, the right wing perspective?


Espola?
Pffft....


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who says Comey stays on at FBI?
> I maybe wrong but doesn't the FBI Director serve at the pleasure of the President?


Not entirely.  Due to the obvious abuses perpetrated in the long term of J. E. Hoover, a law was passed that the FBI director is appointed to a 10-year term by the President, upon consent of the Senate.  His term can be extended by permission of those 2 bodies, but only shortened voluntarily or under unusual circumstances (none of which have occurred since the law was passed).  The Director before Comey, Robert Mueller, was appointed by w and served 12 years (because Obama and the Senate wanted to keep him), 4 and half of those years under Obama.  Comey came into office in September 2013, so he has a long time to go.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> His term is not up until 2023 unless the POTUS wants to remove him which would have to be backed by the Senate.


Any attempt to remove him if he does not want to go would be a political shitstorm.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

The film's historical accuracy has been disputed. In the film's most controversial scene, the CIA chief in Benghazi (identified only as "Bob") tells the military contractors there, who seek permission to go defend the embassy, to "stand down", thus denying them permission. The real-life CIA chief stated that there was no stand-down order.[49] His statement was echoed by the bipartisan Senate Intelligence Committee's finding that there was "no evidence of intentional delay or obstruction by the Chief of Base or any other party".[50] However, _National Review_ commentator David French argues that the Senate committee cited above found plenty of evidence of the "stand down" order in the form of personal testimonies. It just chose to rule that the contrary testimony outweighed it.[51]

*Kris "Tonto" Paronto, a CIA contractor who was involved in action during the event said, "We were told to 'stand down'. Those words were used verbatim—100 percent. If the truth of it affects someone's political career? Well, I'm sorry. It happens*."[52] Paronto has been accused of fabricating his account in order to make money, because he "had a book to sell and a movie to help promote".[53] The CIA base chief portrayed in the film has directly contradicted Paronto's claims, saying "There never was a stand-down order... At no time did I ever second-guess that the team would depart."[54]

Also disputed is the film's portrayal that air support was denied. A House Armed Services report found that air support was unavailable, or it would have arrived too late to make a difference.[44] French defended the film's references to air support, writing that even if resources could not have been flown in during the time available, this would itself be "scandalous", given Libya's known instability.[51] In July 2016, the Republican-led House Select Committee on Benghazi released its report that included numerous witnesses indicating that U.S. military help was available, but not called upon. The report indicated the Department of the Defense would not provide the requested list of military assets that were available that night.[55]

American conservative columnist Deroy Murdock wrote that the film confirmed his personal view that President Barack Obama and Secretary of State Hillary Clinton were lying when they initially blamed the YouTube video _Innocence of Muslims_ for the attacks in the weeks after they occurred. The video led to various protests among Muslims around the world, and Obama and others initially stated publicly that the Benghazi attacks emerged from such a protest. Murdock noted that _13 Hours_ instead portrays the attacks as having been initiated by "well-armed jihadists who know exactly what they are doing".[56]

Zack Beauchamp of _Vox_ criticized the film overall, writing that its depiction of the alleged stand-down order and the availability of air support indirectly promoted "pernicious conspiracy theories" that President Obama and/or Secretary Clinton did not want the embassy to be defended.[50]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/13_Hours:_The_Secret_Soldiers_of_Benghazi


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Gives one some prospective from the folks in Benghazi during the attack that killed our Ambassador.


I didn't know that Michael Bay, Chuck Hogan, or Mitchell Zuckoff were there.


----------



## Wez (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Espola?
> Pffft....





espola said:


> I'm sure Trey Gowdy thinks they are accurate.  However, some of the movie scenes are at odds with official records or have been disputed by the participants.  There was no "Stand down" order given at the CIA compound - that group fought its way into the Consulate within a hour after the attack started, but were driven out by the attackers before they could find Stevens, who was still alive then, but hidden in the smoke of the burning buildings.  The CIA compound was itself attacked throughout the rest of the night.  There were no Navy helicopters within fuel range of Benghazi, and a special ops team that was dispatched from Malta was called back since they were not yet there by the time the attack was over.


Can you argue what espola has presented, or is it just easier to blanket dismiss facts because the source is a person who you deeply disagree with ideologically?

You are sounding like Bernie Sanders / aff-leet and his denial of Trump's racism.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Espola?
> Pffft....


Still bitter about Johnson's pond?  Did you find those Wyoming state documents yet?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The film's historical accuracy has been disputed. In the film's most controversial scene, the CIA chief in Benghazi (identified only as "Bob") tells the military contractors there, who seek permission to go defend the embassy, to "stand down", thus denying them permission. The real-life CIA chief stated that there was no stand-down order.[49] His statement was echoed by the bipartisan Senate Intelligence Committee's finding that there was "no evidence of intentional delay or obstruction by the Chief of Base or any other party".[50] However, _National Review_ commentator David French argues that the Senate committee cited above found plenty of evidence of the "stand down" order in the form of personal testimonies. It just chose to rule that the contrary testimony outweighed it.[51]
> 
> *Kris "Tonto" Paronto, a CIA contractor who was involved in action during the event said, "We were told to 'stand down'. Those words were used verbatim—100 percent. If the truth of it affects someone's political career? Well, I'm sorry. It happens*."[52] Paronto has been accused of fabricating his account in order to make money, because he "had a book to sell and a movie to help promote".[53] The CIA base chief portrayed in the film has directly contradicted Paronto's claims, saying "There never was a stand-down order... At no time did I ever second-guess that the team would depart."[54]
> 
> ...


You bolded the part that supports your prejudices, but ignored the rest?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Any attempt to remove him if he does not want to go would be a political shitstorm.


When a new administration takes over and IF the new AG decided to prosecute Sir Hillary in spite of what the FBI director had concluded earlier, he may just pack his bags.
All speculation & I don't think any of this will ever happen....
It's unfortunate.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Can you argue what espola has presented, or is it just easier to blanket dismiss facts because the source is a person who you deeply disagree with ideologically?
> 
> You are sounding like Bernie Sanders / aff-leet and his denial of Trump's racism.


Some people are trying to blame the racism of Trump and his supporters on me.  Apparently they have nothing better to contribute.

Would this be an appropriate time for a "pffffft"?  I'm new at that thing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Still bitter about Johnson's pond?  Did you find those Wyoming state documents yet?


Johnson's stock pond is still there, just as it was permitted by the State of Wyoming.
The EPA is back in DC, where they belong.
Sounds as if you're the bitter one ...MAGOO.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Johnson's stock pond is still there, just as it was permitted by the State of Wyoming.
> The EPA is back in DC, where they belong.
> Sounds as if you're the bitter one ...MAGOO.


I'm happy for Johnson.  He's a small-town guy just like me (and maybe you, I don't know enough to tell).  I wish I could ask him personally about whether the agreement puts a crimp in his dreams of ranching.  I would also ask him which of his neighbors he thinks ratted him out to the Feds.

But I'm not happy for his well-paid lawyer.  When a lawyer makes a statement, the first thing I think is "Why did he say that?  Is there any way to prove or disprove what he said?"

How about you?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Any attempt to remove him if he does not want to go would be a political shitstorm.


 Yup. Especially since he is a legend in the offices in Congress. Not often does the Deputy AG tell the White house to pound sand, especially after they tried to circumvent their own AG.

http://www.salon.com/2007/05/15/comey_testifies/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> I didn't know that Michael Bay, Chuck Hogan, or Mitchell Zuckoff were there.


They told the story... they weren't actually there e.
The people in the movie weren't actually there either. 
The folks that were there, shared their experience with the producers of the movie.
It's probably hard for someone suffering was you do to understand that.
No problem. Where is your visiting angel?
Making you a tuna sandwich and some tomato soup?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> They told the story... they weren't actually there e.
> The people in the movie weren't actually there either.
> The folks that were there, shared their experience with the producers of the movie.
> It's probably hard for someone suffering was you do to understand that.
> ...


I have noticed that when you don't have a good rebuttal, you mix in some lies about me.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would a country with the world's largest Jewish population, outside of Israel, admit large numbers of immigrants from countries where hatred of Jews has been taught to their people from earliest childhood?


You don't have to go to all the trouble of bolding and underlining passages in the text.  No one reads the shit you post anyway.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> According to espola (you can check his source), it sounds like the movie repeats a few of the now proven wrong talking points that right wing sources like FoxNews continue to promote.  What perspective are you looking for from the movie, the right wing perspective?


He said he was looking for prospective, not perspective.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> I'm happy for Johnson.  He's a small-town guy just like me (and maybe you, I don't know enough to tell).  I wish I could ask him personally about whether the agreement puts a crimp in his dreams of ranching.  I would also ask him which of his neighbors he thinks ratted him pout to the Feds.
> 
> But not happy for his lawyer.  When a lawyer makes a statement, the first thing I think is "Why did he say that?  Is there any way to prove or disprove what he said?"
> 
> How about you?


Well e, look at what has occurred. The stock pond  is still there. _ No doubt.
The state of Wyoming has never disputed that proper permits were obtained. - You have nothing from any source that says otherwise.
The EPA has agreed to what the court has ordered. - According to the settlement documents.

The above speaks volume as to proof that what the lawyers claim has occurred.
Your concerns about some mysterious neighbor was apparently of no concern to the courts and no neighbors were mentioned by the Johnson's or the EPA.
You  want me to produce evidence to back your assertion that the state didn't permit the pond.
The fact that the pond is there and the court says it can stay, should tell you something e.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> You don't have to go to all the trouble of bolding and underlining passages in the text.  No one reads the shit you post anyway.


Muahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Apparently you do MAGOO!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> You don't have to go to all the trouble of bolding and underlining passages in the text.  No one reads the shit you post anyway.


You donʻt like a black manʻs opinion?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Some people are trying to blame the racism of Trump and his supporters on me.  Apparently they have nothing better to contribute.
> 
> Would this be an appropriate time for a "pffffft"?  I'm new at that thing.


Pfffffft


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Some people are trying to blame the racism of Trump and his supporters on me.  Apparently they have nothing better to contribute.
> 
> Would this be an appropriate time for a "pffffft"?  I'm new at that thing.


who is trying to blame you?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well e, look at what has occurred. The stock pond  is still there. _ No doubt.
> The state of Wyoming has never disputed that proper permits were obtained. - You have nothing from any source that says otherwise.
> The EPA has agreed to what the court has ordered. - According to the settlement documents.
> 
> ...


The lawyers' press release claimed some things that are not in, and in some cases, contrary to, the language of the settlement.  I never said the state didn't permit the pond.  I just want to read the actual language of the various permits and documents, since the secondary source to its language (Johnson's lawyer) has demonstrated he is not to be trusted.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
> Apparently you do MAGOO!


As I was scrolling down, I couldn't help but notice Izzy's amendments.  Who do you suppose wrote that for him originally?  I didn't bother to look for it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> You don't have to go to all the trouble of bolding and underlining passages in the text.  No one reads the shit you post anyway.


Shocking!! You don't even read the shit you post


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> The lawyers' press release claimed some things that are not in, and in some cases, contrary to, the language of the settlement.  I never said the state didn't permit the pond.  I just want to read the actual language of the various permits and documents, since the secondary source to its language (Johnson's lawyer) has demonstrated he is not to be trusted.


Contrary ? Okay...
Perhaps you wouldn't mind listing the contradictions?
Lawyers giving their slant on things is nothing new. The silence from the EPA is note worthy.
As far as the original permits & documents, you'll either have to search for those documents or accept the story as reported since the state was not a party to the action.
You seem to be convinced that something nefarious must have happened...good luck with that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> As I was scrolling down, I couldn't help but notice Izzy's amendments.  Who do you suppose wrote that for him originally?  *I didn't bother to look for it*.


You don't say?


----------



## espoola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
> Apparently you do MAGOO!


Where are my glasses?!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Any attempt to remove him if he does not want to go would be a political shitstorm.


Compared to what? Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> You bolded the part that supports your prejudices, but ignored the rest?


You don't read bolded stuff so how would you know what to choose to ignore?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Contrary ? Okay...
> Perhaps you wouldn't mind listing the contradictions?
> Lawyers giving their slant on things is nothing new. The silence from the EPA is note worthy.
> As far as the original permits & documents, you'll either have to search for those documents or accept the story as reported since the state was not a party to the action.
> You seem to be convinced that something nefarious must have happened...good luck with that.


The last time I hired the services of a lawyer, I listened to him explain away some faulty paperwork he had submitted for us with a few big whoppers.  He knew he was lying, I knew he was lying, he knew I knew he was lying, my wife knew he was lying, and when she saw me fidgeting in my seat, she grabbed my hand and  gave me a "Shut up!" look.  Everybody in the room knew he was lying except the judge (and third parties waiting for their turns to be quiet while their lawyers minced the truth for them).  If the judge had asked me, I would have had to tell the truth - I was under oath.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> I'm sure Trey Gowdy thinks they are accurate.  However, some of the movie scenes are at odds with official records or have been disputed by the participants.  There was no "Stand down" order given at the CIA compound - that group fought its way into the Consulate within a hour after the attack started, but were driven out by the attackers before they could find Stevens, who was still alive then, but hidden in the smoke of the burning buildings.  The CIA compound was itself attacked throughout the rest of the night.  There were no Navy helicopters within fuel range of Benghazi, and a special ops team that was dispatched from Malta was called back since they were not yet there by the time the attack was over.


link please


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don't read bolded stuff so how would you know what to choose to ignore?


Read it again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Not entirely.  Due to the obvious abuses perpetrated in the long term of J. E. Hoover, a law was passed that the FBI director is appointed to a 10-year term by the President, upon consent of the Senate.  His term can be extended by permission of those 2 bodies, but only shortened voluntarily or under unusual circumstances (none of which have occurred since the law was passed).  The Director before Comey, Robert Mueller, was appointed by w and served 12 years (because Obama and the Senate wanted to keep him), 4 and half of those years under Obama.  Comey came into office in September 2013, so he has a long time to go.


He may not want to be there for a long time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Read it again.


I read it once.  How about you?


----------



## Wez (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> You bolded the part that supports your prejudices, but ignored the rest?


Lol, I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lol, I was thinking the same thing!!!


Lol, I was thinking that you were thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> The last time I hired the services of a lawyer, I listened to him explain away some faulty paperwork he had submitted for us with a few big whoppers.  He knew he was lying, I knew he was lying, he knew I knew he was lying, my wife knew he was lying, and when she saw me fidgeting in my seat, she grabbed my hand and  gave me a "Shut up!" look.  Everybody in the room knew he was lying except the judge (and third parties waiting for their turns to be quiet while their lawyers minced the truth for them).  If the judge had asked me, I would have had to tell the truth - I was under oath.


So you hired a flim flam man and therefore all lawyers are alike... got it.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you hired a flim flam man and therefore all lawyers are alike... got it.


Not all of them, but some are, so it is a possibility one should take into account.

How about you?  You still willing to believe everything a lawyer says, even when you know he's been wrong?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Not all of them, but some are, so it is a possibility one should take into account.
> 
> How about you?  You still willing to believe everything a lawyer says, even when you know he's been wrong?


Still willing to believe everything?
I was taught to respectfully question authority, especially governmental authority.
I'm more than willing to call bull when I feel it's bull...
But the only wrong committed in Wyoming was perpetrated by the EPA...not the lawyers who represented Johnson.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Still willing to believe everything?
> I was taught to respectfully question authority, especially governmental authority.
> I'm more than willing to call bull when I feel it's bull...
> But the only wrong committed in Wyoming was perpetrated by the EPA...not the lawyers who represented Johnson.


That was the part I disagreed about in the first place.  The EPA and Corps of Engineers, once they are made aware of a possible transgression of the law, are legally bound to investigate and follow up on what they find.  They can't just say "Oops, too much politics there", or "He's just a little guy, so we'll let it go".  

Or would you rather it be that way?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> That was the part I disagreed about in the first place.  The EPA and Corps of Engineers, once they are made aware of a possible transgression of the law, are legally bound to investigate and follow up on what they find.  They can't just say "Oops, too much politics there", or "He's just a little guy, so we'll let it go".
> 
> Or would you rather it be that way?


I'm a 'States Rights' guy.
F the federal government. Unelected officials making sweeping changes in the law is not how it's suppose to be.
Wyoming is a long way from DC. The ruling went along ways to saying we're not buying your politics here.
Maybe the 64 million dollar question is, how did the EPA find out about this pond?
Did, as you say, a neighbor complain? The folks in places like Wyoming, Montana or Idaho don't care to much for the federal government as a general rule.
Does the EPA monitor state pond permits?
Did the EPA notice it in a flyover, plane or satellite?
That question might be interesting to know the answer to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Can you argue what espola has presented, or is it just easier to blanket dismiss facts because the source is a person who you deeply disagree with ideologically?


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm a 'States Rights' guy.
> F the federal government. Unelected officials making sweeping changes in the law is not how it's suppose to be.
> Wyoming is a long way from DC. The ruling went along ways to saying we're not buying your politics here.
> Maybe the 64 million dollar question is, how did the EPA find out about this pond?
> ...


You'd like to know how the EPA found out?  I've been asking that question for months.

I'll let it pass since you sound like a city slicker, but if a dryland rancher in the old days thought someone was messing with his water, the problem would be solved with threats of guns and rope.

Nowadays we are much more civilized.  We hire lawyers to threaten people.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> You'd like to know how the EPA found out?  I've been asking that question for months.
> 
> I'll let it pass since you sound like a city slicker, but if a dryland rancher in the old days thought someone was messing with his water, the problem would be solved with threats of guns and rope.
> 
> Nowadays we are much more civilized.  We hire lawyers to threaten people.


This is why having a civil conversation with you is impossible...city slicker?
You'll give me a pass? You pompous jackass, I don't no stinkin pass from you.
Since all the other questions have been answered, I said MAYBE the question is how did the EPA find out.
You grew up in New England...and your talking about guns and a rope? You carpet bagging buffoon...
This city slicker was born in Tucson Ar. & grew up in rural Ventura County, as if somehow this matters at all.
You want to know the answer to your question, get off that fat ass of yours and do some research.
As far as hiring lawyers is concerned, when a federal agency is threatening you & your way of life, you're damn straight you hire a lawyer.
Thankfully and apparently to your dismay the little guy won.
Geeezzuss...you're something else.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is why having a civil conversation with you is impossible...city slicker?
> You'll give me a pass? You pompous jackass, I don't no stinkin pass from you.
> Since all the other questions have been answered, I said MAYBE the question is how did the EPA find out.
> You grew up in New England...and your talking about guns and a rope? You carpet bagging buffoon...
> ...


Why would I have dismay?  Don't you read anything I post?

You apparently don't get the most obvious answer to your question, one that is begging to be disproven - Johnson was turned in to the Corps of Engineers and EPA by one of the neighbors whose water rights he usurped.  That way they get free government lawyers to enforce their rights.  Somebody born in Tucson should understand that, unless he spent all his time in a nice air-conditioned shopping mall.

The first time I saw a picture of Johnson's pond in a news report, I thought "Sweet!  That turns his empty eight acres into the nicest place on the creek."  Then I looked it up on Google maps, and compared it to other properties in the neighborhood - "That's not a stock pond.  That's free-running water.  I wonder what his downstream neighbors think of that?"

Wondering if maybe things were a little different in Wyoming. I did some research (lazy ass, my ass) on Wyoming State Engineer, State Ag Department, and State wildlife requirements.  Not only is there no basis in anything I could find to support Johnson's pond being declared a "Stock Pond", there are suggestions from multiple agencies that he keep stock away from any such pond, and that his 8 acres, if fully given over to grazing land (that means no house, driveway, lawn, corral, dam, or pond) would support about 8/10 of 1 head of cattle, 1 head being defined as a free-ranging steer, or a mother and calf.

Now whenever you restart one of these conversations, you throw out everything I have posted in the past and quote Johnson's lawyer. 

A couple of questions for you -- A. How many times does the term "stock pond" appear in statements from Johnson, his lawyer, PLF press releases, and news articles?  B.  How many times does the term "stock pond" appear in the settlement document?

I know you don't want to read the whole thing again (assuming you have already), so I will provide a little answer guide, without telling you which answer belongs to which question --
1.  I lost track.
2.  Zero.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

And as for New England guns and ropes, I used to live next door to the Orville Gibson farm in Newbury, Vt.  Around Christmas time 1957, his hired hand came to work before dawn, still drunk from the night before, and spilled the entire product of the morning milking.  Gibson beat the snot out of him.  A few days later, Gibson disappeared.  The hired hand had an iron-clad alibi - he was still in the hospital with his vital signs being recorded every few hours. 

So by the time his frozen body, bound hand and foot, was raised from the Connecticut River in March of 1958, investigators had a pretty good idea about how the 47-year-old farmer had met his end. Vigilantes had come for him in the early hours of New Year’s Eve, trussed him up, and tossed him off a bridge.

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2015/07/06/farmer-mysterious-death-nearly-years-ago-still-troubles-newbury/nwbywhBbvU88JXhFSo8tGN/story.html​


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Why would I have dismay?  Don't you read anything I post?
> 
> You apparently don't get the most obvious answer to your question, one that is begging to be disproven - Johnson was turned in to the Corps of Engineers and EPA by one of the neighbors whose water rights he usurped.


You're the jack ass that made up the story that "Johnson was turned in to the Corps of Engineers and EPA by one of the neighbors whose water rights he usurped". Where did this hallucination come from?
Your dementia clouded mind makes up shit that others are suppose to disprove?  Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa....
It's not up to me to prove you wrong...
My mistake was thinking you could have a lucid conversation


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're the jack ass that made up the story that "Johnson was turned in to the Corps of Engineers and EPA by one of the neighbors whose water rights he usurped". Where did this hallucination come from?
> Your dementia clouded mind makes up shit that others are suppose to disprove?  Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> It's not up to me to prove you wrong...
> My mistake was thinking you could have a lucid conversation


It appears you have selected "shopping mall".


----------



## Wez (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is why having a civil conversation with you is impossible...city slicker?


Are you seriously upset by being called a city slicker?  I've seen you call him so much worse, get over yourself...


----------



## Wez (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm a 'States Rights' guy.
> F the federal government.


http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/provocateur-trump-speaks-at-hate-crime-site-666417731995

So was Reagan when he pandered to the people of Neshoba County, Philadelphia, Mississippi.  They were pissed the Feds took over the investigation of Klan killings that otherwise were not going to happen.  Those good people wanted nothing to do with the Feds who wanted justice for Klan murders.

Trump is doing something similar with his visit to Suffolk County in New York, another hate crime site where an investigation was not going to happen by local authorities.

States Rights indeed....until you end up on the wrong end of some State citizens.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are you seriously upset by being called a city slicker?  I've seen you call him so much worse, get over yourself...


He doesn't like the implication that a "city slicker" wouldn't know anything about rural culture.  Then he goes right ahead and proves it anyway.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are you seriously upset   ...


Shut up and tell us all how upset this makes you...

Hillary Clinton continued sending classified information even after leaving the State Department, The Post has exclusively learned.

On May 28, 2013, months after stepping down as secretary of state, Clinton sent an email to a group of diplomats and top aides about the “123 Deal” with the United Arab Emirates.
http://nypost.com/2016/08/31/clinton-emailed-classified-information-after-leaving-state-dept/


----------



## Wez (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Shut up and tell us all how upset this makes you...


I'll give it the same amount of consideration you gave the post I just gave you...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/provocateur-trump-speaks-at-hate-crime-site-666417731995
> 
> So was Reagan when he pandered to the people of Neshoba County, Philadelphia, Mississippi.  They were pissed the Feds took over the investigation of Klan killings that otherwise were not going to happen.  Those good people wanted nothing to do with the Feds who wanted justice for Klan murders.
> 
> ...


Wow you wonder off subject much?
States Rights....you've heard of the Constitution? Read what it says about states rights.
The EPA is an over reaching, unelected code writing arm of the federal government.
In this case the states citizens were correct and the EPA was out of line.
Pond is still there EPA not so much.


If you would like to talk about civil rights and the attorney generals office.
I'm game.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'll give it the same amount of consideration you gave the post I just gave you...


espola's mini me....

Hillary sent classified emails after she left State....
Their oughta be a law


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 31, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are you seriously upset by being called a city slicker?  I've seen you call him so much worse, get over yourself...


Maybe he's laughing because the guy who called him a "city slicker", is a bumbling, northeastern, redneck.
Most of us from the north east are leftist elites, like me and Weiner.
Espola just carries our water, or gets our coffee.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> espola's mini me....
> 
> Hillary sent classified emails after she left State....
> Their oughta be a law


There is a law.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Itʻll be a shame for America if Hillary Clinton is the first woman to be President.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Maybe he's laughing because the guy who called him a "city slicker", is a bumbling, northeastern, redneck.





Wez said:


> I'll give it the same amount of consideration you gave the post I just gave you...


Could you get me some coffee?
Black.
Scoot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 31, 2016)

espola said:


> It appears you have selected "shopping mall".


I've selected nothing...as usual you know nothing of what you speak of.
You continue to speculate about everything from how the epa got involved in Wyoming to air conditioning & where I grew up.
You live in a fantasy, from you wild west days in Vermont to your dementia filled neighborhood in Poway.
You get hung up on minutia " how many times was the word stock pond used" who cares?
The stock pond, the swimming hole, the reservoir, the fish pond, the fishing hole...was deemed illegal by the EPA. The rancher hired a lawyer, who unlike the flim flam man you paid good money to, did his client well and the EPA went back east & the body of water is still on the ranch where it was constructed.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've selected nothing...as usual you know nothing of what you speak of.
> You continue to speculate about everything from how the epa got involved in Wyoming to air conditioning & where I grew up.
> You live in a fantasy, from you wild west days in Vermont to your dementia filled neighborhood in Poway.
> You get hung up on minutia " how many times was the word stock pond used" who cares?
> The stock pond, the swimming hole, the reservoir, the fish pond, the fishing hole...was deemed illegal by the EPA. The rancher hired a lawyer, who unlike the flim flam man you paid good money to, did his client well and the EPA went back east & the body of water is still on the ranch where it was constructed.


The EPA did not deem the pond illegal - they informed Johnson his construction project was under investigation and warned him of what the possible penalties might be.  Even up  in Vermont we hear of tussles with EPA and similar organizations - they usually end up with a compromise.  Case in point I discovered just yesterday - the EPA and state wildlife authorities discovered that the rebuilding of a highway bridge near a large lake in Vermont (Lake Seymour) resulted in creating a mini waterfall - one and a half inches - at the downstream end of the new culvert.  It seemed like a trivial matter, but the stream is spawning ground for a breed of small fish that couldn't make the leap, and the bigger fish everyone likes to catch from the lake depended on the little fish as food.  Rather than have the state highway department rip up the culvert and rebuild it, the local power company who has a state license to control the lake level as a headwater source for two hydro plants downstream agreed to keep the lake level high enough during spawning season to flood the outlet of the culvert.  Everybody's happy and the EPA goes back to Washington (well, Burlington, actually).

Johnson didn't "hire a lawyer".  Pacific Legal Foundation provides free legal service to people in dispute with the government if they think the story fits their purposes.  They also provide PR counseling, which might explain why Johnson changed from a union welder with a nice big home in the country to a pitifully small "rancher".

You are just quoting stuff from the lawyers again.  Do you even know you are doing it?

Oh, and I don't live in Poway anymore.  Wee moved to a smaller place so Poway is now about a block away.  I changed my voter registration yesterday so now I get to vote in San Diego city elections.  

Down with Dumanis!!!

(I'm kidding.  My wife likes her.)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Comey again referenced Clinton’s lack of sophistication during an exchange with Rep. Mark Meadows (R-N.C.), who asked the FBI director whether he meant to say that the secretary of state “is not sophisticated enough to understand a classified marking.”

"That’s not what I’m saying,” Comey answered. “You asked me, did I assume that someone would know. Probably before this investigation, I would have. I’m not so sure of that answer any longer. I think it’s possible — possible — that she didn’t understand what a ‘(c)’ meant went she saw it in the body of an email like that.”

Meadows then asked Comey whether a "reasonable person" would think that someone of Clinton's stature would understand that.

"I think that's a conclusion a reasonable person would draw, it may not be accurate,” Comey remarked, “but that's what folks would say.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

"We did not find evidence sufficient to establish that she knew she was sending classified information beyond a reasonable doubt to meet the intent standard," Comey explained.

While acknowledging that he understood why people "are confused by the whole discussion," Comey said. "But you know what would be a double standard? If she were prosecuted for gross negligence," he remarked, in reference to repeated comments from Republicans on the panel noting a perceived double standard for the Clintons.

He added, "I think she was extremely careless. I think she was negligent. That I could establish. *What we can't establish is that she acted with the necessary criminal intent.


*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Why would we be worried about her criminal intent?  Shouldn't we be worried about the criminal intent of hostiles that may have gained access to Top Secret or Secret information carelessly handled by hillary?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

“Is it your statement, then, before this committee that Secretary Clinton should have known not to send classified material and yet she did?” Rep. Tim Walberg (R-Mich.) asked as the hearing extended to its third hour.

*“Certainly she should have known not to send classified information,” Comey said. “As I said, that's the definition of negligent. I think she was extremely careless. I think she was negligent. That I could establish.* What we can't establish is that she acted with the necessary criminal intent.”


Not Best Qualified for the Job of POTUS.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)

Bolded and underlined for E & W


As the hearing wound down, *Chaffetz asked Comey whether Clinton’s attorneys had the security clearances needed to go through her emails, the FBI director answered that they did not.*

*Asked whether that concerned him, Comey responded, “Oh yeah, sure.”*

*Moments later*, *Clinton spokesman Brian Fallon tweeted *(Espola loves twitter)*, “To be clear, the lawyers who sorted through Clinton's emails had Top Secret-level clearance.”*

Clinton’s personal attorney David Kendall said last August that he had received Top Secret/Sensitive Compartmented Information clearance from the Justice Department and Top Secret clearance from State, noting that his law partner, Katherine Turner, received State clearance in September 2014. *Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) later wrote to the State Department to indicate that the clearances are inadequate to have received the information from Clinton.*

*As he concluded his questioning, Chaffetz asked whether Clinton gave “non-cleared people access to classified information.”

“Yes,” Comey said, repeating, “Yes.”*

“What do you think her intent was?” Chaffetz followed up, continuing his line of questioning about Clinton's intent.

“I think that was to get good legal representation and to make the production to the State Department,” Comey said. “I think it would be a very tall order in that circumstance, if I don't see the evidence to make a case that she was acting with criminal intent in her engagement with her lawyers.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2016)

*


Fossil Fuels for foreseeable Future*
Chevron CEO sees fossil fuel use as indispensable for our future - not Earth's.

Although the use of renewables will grow, under the International Energy Agency’s New Policies Scenario (with calculations based on current and projected emissions policies) we see oil and natural gas are forecast to account for 50 percent of global energy demand by 2040.

http://islandbreath.blogspot.com/2016/09/oil-natural-gas-into-future.html


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 2, 2016)

*I think it is impossible without huge contortions to not see this law as racist but does that mean the people who planned it's enactment are racist? *



RALEIGH, N.C. — The emails to the North Carolina election board seemed routine at the time.
“Is there any way to get a breakdown of the 2008 voter turnout, by race (white and black) and type of vote (early and Election Day)?” a staffer for the state’s Republican-controlled legislature asked in January 2012.
“Is there no category for ‘Hispanic’ voter?” a GOP lawmaker asked in March 2013 after requesting a range of data, including how many voters cast ballots outside their precinct.
And in April 2013, a top aide to the Republican House speaker asked for “a breakdown, by race, of those registered voters in your database that do not have a driver’s license number.”
Months later, the North Carolina legislature passed a law that cut a week of early voting, eliminated out-of-precinct voting and required voters to show specific types of photo ID — restrictions that election board data demonstrated would disproportionately affect African Americans and other minorities.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/inside-the-republican-creation-of-the-north-carolina-voting-bill-dubbed-the-monster-law/2016/09/01/79162398-6adf-11e6-8225-fbb8a6fc65bc_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_northcarolinavote-950am:homepage/story


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2016)

“a breakdown, by race, of those registered voters in your database that do not have a driver’s license number.”

Disgusting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2016)

espola said:


> “a breakdown, by race, of those registered voters in your database that do not have a driver’s license number.”
> 
> Disgusting.


Why?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


 The appeals court understood why. The Supremes would have overturned the appeals court if Scalia was still alive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The appeals court understood why. The Supremes would have overturned the appeals court if Scalia was still alive.


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> *I think it is impossible without huge contortions to not see this law as racist but does that mean the people who planned it's enactment are racist?*


Is unemployment data racist?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


 Which comment are you looking for clarification on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Which comment are you looking for clarification on?


Yours


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 2, 2016)

I made two distinct comments. if you can not take the time to clarify yourself, why would I take the time to answer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I made two distinct comments. if you can not take the time to clarify yourself, why would I take the time to answer.


Sorry.  Please explain both.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sorry.  Please explain both.


 The appeals court found the law racist in all ways possible. As stated in the article and in their 83 page court decision

"Last month, a three-judge federal appeals panel struck down the North Carolina law, calling it “the most restrictive voting law North Carolina has seen since the era of Jim Crow.” Drawing from the emails and other evidence, the 83-page ruling charged that Republican lawmakers had targeted “African Americans with almost surgical precision.”

Roberts and his Supreme Court ruled in gutting the civil rights voting act, that there is no racism left in these United States that needs to be fixed through federal oversight. In refusing to rule on the appeals court, the 4 conservative justices did comment they would have heard the appeal from the Governor of NC if they had a majority.


----------



## Wez (Sep 2, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The appeals court found the law racist in all ways possible. As stated in the article and in their 83 page court decision
> 
> "Last month, a three-judge federal appeals panel struck down the North Carolina law, calling it “the most restrictive voting law North Carolina has seen since the era of Jim Crow.” Drawing from the emails and other evidence, the 83-page ruling charged that Republican lawmakers had targeted “African Americans with almost surgical precision.”
> 
> Roberts and his Supreme Court ruled in gutting the civil rights voting act, that there is no racism left in these United States that needs to be fixed through federal oversight. In refusing to rule on the appeals court, the 4 conservative justices did comment they would have heard the appeal from the Governor of NC if they had a majority.


The GOP has inherited the Southern racists that used to be democratic.  Now the GOP spends all it's time denying that racism still exists, except of course, when they see it being demonstrated by people of color or when practicing it themselves.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> The GOP has inherited the Southern racists that used to be democratic.  Now the GOP spends all it's time denying that racism still exists, except of course, when they see it being demonstrated by people of color or when practicing it themselves.


 Maddow had an interesting take on Nativism, how it comes back at certain parts of our history going back to the early 1800's against Catholics and how it coincides with the lack of power of one of the two parties in our two party system.

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/trump-nativist-speech-follows-dark-us-pattern-755626563851


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The appeals court found the law racist in all ways possible. As stated in the article and in their 83 page court decision
> 
> "Last month, a three-judge federal appeals panel struck down the North Carolina law, calling it “the most restrictive voting law North Carolina has seen since the era of Jim Crow.” Drawing from the emails and other evidence, the 83-page ruling charged that Republican lawmakers had targeted “African Americans with almost surgical precision.”
> 
> Roberts and his Supreme Court ruled in gutting the civil rights voting act, that there is no racism left in these United States that needs to be fixed through federal oversight. In refusing to rule on the appeals court, the 4 conservative justices did comment they would have heard the appeal from the Governor of NC if they had a majority.


Vote for Gary Johnson


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> The GOP has inherited the Southern racists that used to be democratic.  Now the GOP spends all it's time denying that racism still exists, except of course, when they see it being demonstrated by people of color or when practicing it themselves.


Vote for Gary Johnson


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2016)

America is facing a* higher education bubble*. Like the *housing bubble*, it is the product of *cheap credit* coupled with popular expectations of ever-increasing returns on investment, and as with housing prices, the cheap credit has caused college tuition to vastly outpace inflation and family incomes. College tuition payments have rapidly risen far faster (tuition and fees up 440+% from 1982 – 2007), vs. cost of living increases of 106% and family income growth of 147% during the same period, while the rate of return for a college degree is decreasing. Now this bubble is bursting.

Glenn Harlan Reynolds explains the causes and effects of this bubble and the steps colleges and universities must take to ensure their survival. Many graduates are unable to secure employment sufficient to pay off their loans. Already we have about $1 trillion [now $1.3 trillion] in outstanding student loans, many in default (payments are being made on just 38% of the balances, down from 46% five years ago), and they can’t be discharged through bankruptcy. As students become less willing to incur debt for education, colleges and universities will have to adapt to a new world of cost pressures and declining public support.--Glenn Reynolds


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2016)

Hong kong is probably the most successful economy of the last half century, going from abject poverty to opulence without a natural resource of any kind. It did so largely because one man, Sir John Cowperthwaite, the financial secretary of the colony in the 1960s, insisted on minimal government interference in commerce, on low taxes and little regulation, infuriating his LSE-educated superiors in London with his refusal to follow their socialist plans. Yet when I was in Hongkong recently and met the free-market Lion Rock think-tank, I was struck by how pessimistic they felt about winning the argument for small government, even there.

By contrast, I can point you to a list as long as your arm of countries ruined by too much government. Venezuela, North Korea, Belarus and Zimbabwe are top of the list today, but Hitler, Mao, Stalin and Pol Pot (plus most empires) are egregious reminders that government is a more dangerous toy than markets ever could be.

Why is economic libertarianism out of favour? Unlike welfare-socialism and crony-capitalism, it fails to create vested interests dependent on its subsidies. The whole point of running for president is to be able to hand other people’s money to your favourite causes and generate grateful patronage. _Laissez-faire_ robs you of that treat.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2016)

This just showed up by accident on my reading list --

http://vtdigger.org/2016/09/02/scov-law-blog-horse-two-not-farm-make/

One day, Mr. McGee was out near the pond with an excavator-type machine, dredging the pond and depositing the dredged material onto the wetland nearby. An official from the Agency of Natural Resources (ANR) came by based upon a citizen’s complaint and spoke to him.​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

*Have You Ever Heard Of Joe Sutter? You Should.*

*http://cafehayek.com/2016/09/41339.html*


_Mr. Sutter served alongside Mr. [Neil] Armstrong and Sally Ride as part of a presidential commission to investigate the 1986 Space Shuttle Challenger accident that killed seven astronauts. In his autobiography, Mr. Sutter recalled that Ms. Ride “took exception” to comments he had made about the safety culture of the National Aeronautics and Space Administration, which he found lacking in comparison with his world of commercial aviation._

Owners, managers, workers, and customers in the world of commercial aviation each have strong incentives to optimize safety.  In contrast, because NASA has no owners – no residual claimants – to reap disproportionate monetary rewards for better supplying safety or to suffer disproportionate monetary losses for failing to optimize safety, it is no surprise (to an economist) that commercial aviation is safer than any government-run aviation outfit.  Note that, despite the late and not-lamented Civil Aeronautics Board and the still-active Federal Aviation Administration, commercial aviation is safe not because of such government oversight but, rather, because private agents have strong incentives to optimize safety.  (It’s possible, by the way, that F.A.A. and other government oversight makes commercial aviation _too_ safe – which, if true, might mean not only that customers pay too much money to fly but also that more people die and are injured while traveling than would be the case if commercial aviation were not made excessively safe by the state.  This latter possibility arises because, travel by more-dangerous automobiles being a substitute for travel by safer commercial aircraft, the higher the costs to passengers of flying, the greater the number of person-miles logged on highways and roads.)


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2016)

Yea right, the pursuit of profits have never led to compromises in safety, get real.  The FAA has made flight too safe my ass...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2016)

"Never" is rarely so....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea right, the pursuit of profits have never led to compromises in safety, get real.  The FAA has made flight too safe my ass...


You just burned a trail across the pacific and back.  Did the airline profit?  Did they compromise safety?  Get real.  God Bless Sully.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea right, the pursuit of profits have never led to compromises in safety, get real.  The FAA has made flight too safe my ass...


more Wezdumb


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Never" is rarely so....


Not sure why some ppl spend all day talking about the benefits of free markets to a bunch of American Capitalists, it seems a huge waste of time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not sure why some ppl spend all day talking about the benefits of free markets to a bunch of American Capitalists, it seems a huge waste of time.


Most Capitalist love capitalism for everyone but themselves.  Wake up.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea right, the pursuit of profits have never led to compromises in safety, get real.  The FAA has made flight too safe my ass...


273 dead due to money-saving maintenance procedure --

http://libraryonline.erau.edu/online-full-text/ntsb/aircraft-accident-reports/AAR79-17.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not sure why some ppl spend all day talking about the benefits of free markets to a bunch of American Capitalists, it seems a huge waste of time.


Stamping out ignorance is not a waste of time.  Because of free markets I get to use my time any way I see fit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

espola said:


> 273 dead due to money-saving maintenance procedure --
> 
> http://libraryonline.erau.edu/online-full-text/ntsb/aircraft-accident-reports/AAR79-17.pdf


Does the NTSB usually include money saving maintenance figures in their Accident Reports?  If not, please tell us how much money AA saved?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2016)

.......................




Even FAA approved maintenance will sometimes lead to catastrophe.
I really don't think airlines want their planes falling out of the sky....bad for business. 
As we all know accidents happen. Flying is still way safer than auto travel.... in 2008 34,017 Americans died in car related accidents, but in 28 years from 1982-2010 only 3,288 Americans have died from airline-related accidents.  It would take over 117 years of airline fatalities to equal the same number of auto-related deaths just in 2008.

*
Alaska Airlines Flight 261
*
Alaska Airlines Flight 261 was a scheduled international passenger flight on January 31, 2000 from Lic. Gustavo Díaz Ordaz International Airport in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, to Seattle-Tacoma International Airport in Seattle, Washington, with an intermediate stop at San Francisco International Airport in San Francisco, California.[1]:xii The aircraft, a McDonnell Douglas MD-83, crashed into the Pacific Ocean about 2.7 miles (4.3 km) north of Anacapa Island, California after suffering a catastrophic loss of pitch control. The crash killed everyone aboard: two pilots, three cabin crewmembers, and 83 passengers.

The subsequent investigation by the National Transportation Safety Board determined that inadequate maintenance led to excessive wear and eventual failure of a critical flight control system during flight. The probable cause was stated to be "a loss of airplane pitch control resulting from the in-flight failure of the horizontal stabilizer trim system jackscrew assembly's acme nut threads. The thread failure was caused by excessive wear resulting from Alaska Airlines' insufficient lubrication of the jackscrew assembly".
*
Conclusions*

Alaska Airlines' extension of its lubrication interval for its McDonnell Douglas MD-80 horizontal stabilizer components, and the FAA's approval of that extension, the last of which was based on McDonnell Douglas's extension of the recommended lubrication interval increased the likelihood that a missed or inadequate lubrication would result in excessive wear of jackscrew assembly acme nut threads and, therefore, was a direct cause of the excessive wear and contributed to the Alaska Airlines Flight 261 accident.

Alaska Airlines's extended end play check interval and the FAA's approval of that extension, which allowed the excessive wear of the acme nut threads to progress to failure without the opportunity for detection.

The absence on the McDonnell Douglas MD-80 of a fail-safe mechanism to prevent the catastrophic effects of total acme nut loss

Routine maintenance of the tail section of a Northwest Airlines Douglas DC-9, the predecessor to the MD-80
During the course of the investigation, and later in its final report, the NTSB issued 24 safety recommendations, covering maintenance, regulatory oversight, and aircraft design issues. More than half of these were directly related to jackscrew lubrication and end play measurement.[1] Also included was a recommendation that pilots were to be instructed that in the event of a flight control system malfunction they should not attempt corrective procedures beyond those specified in the checklist procedures, and in particular in the event of a horizontal stabilizer trim control system malfunction the primary and alternate trim motors should not be activated, and if unable to correct the problem through the checklists they should land at the nearest suitable airport.[1]

In NTSB board member John J. Goglia's statement for the final report, which was concurred with by the other three board members, he wrote:

"This is a maintenance accident. Alaska Airlines' maintenance and inspection of its horizontal stabilizer activation system was poorly conceived and woefully executed. The failure was compounded by poor oversight...Had any of the managers, mechanics, inspectors, supervisors or FAA overseers whose job it was to protect this mechanism done their job conscientiously, this accident cannot happen...NTSB has made several specific maintenance recommendations, some already accomplished, that will, if followed, prevent the recurrence of this particular accident. But maintenance, poorly done, will find a way to bite somewhere else."[



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_Airlines_Flight_261


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

espola said:


> 273 dead due to money-saving maintenance procedure --
> 
> http://libraryonline.erau.edu/online-full-text/ntsb/aircraft-accident-reports/AAR79-17.pdf


And please tell us why you think it was worth it to not do the maintenance that would eventually cost them the whole aircraft.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Does the NTSB usually include money saving maintenance figures in their Accident Reports?  If not, please tell us how much money AA saved?


AA saved money by not having to purchase the specific maintenance equipment specified by the manufacturer.  AA saved money by not performing a detailed engineering analysis of their altered procedure to determine that it could be done without damage to the engine or aircraft.  AA saved money by reducing several manhours on every engine swap, which occur regularly even on healthy aircraft.  AA saved money by not performing inspections looking for possible damage caused by their altered procedure.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And please tell us why you think it was worth it to not do the maintenance that would eventually cost them the whole aircraft.


Clueless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

espola said:


> AA saved money by not having to purchase the specific maintenance equipment specified by the manufacturer.  AA saved money by not performing a detailed engineering analysis of their altered procedure to determine that it could be done without damage to the engine or aircraft.  AA saved money by reducing several manhours on every engine swap, which occur regularly even on healthy aircraft.  AA saved money by not performing inspections looking for possible damage caused by their altered procedure.


Did you read the report?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Did you read the report?


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you read the report?


Years ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

espola said:


> Years ago.


How many years ago?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

espola said:


> Years ago.


As my editor, what stood out the most, to you, about the report


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2016)

espola said:


> Years ago.


He's trying to spread his magically free market fairy dust in here, yet again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> He's trying to spread his magically free market fairy dust in here, yet again.


That magical free market fairy dust took you all the way to Hawaii and back a few months ago.  You back to your contradictory self again.....Wezdumb.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That magical free market fairy dust took you all the way to Hawaii and back a few months ago.  You back to your contradictory self again.....Wezdumb.


Did he fly an unregulated airline for his trip?


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2016)

espola said:


> Did he fly an unregulated airline for his trip?


In some people's world, I should have swam my family to Hawaii to avoid being "contradictory"....

Pathetic and desperate....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

espola said:


> Did he fly an unregulated airline for his trip?


Of course not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> In some people's world, I should have swam my family to Hawaii to avoid being "contradictory"....
> 
> Pathetic and desperate....


Wezdumb always brings you back to the same place.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> As my editor, what stood out the most, to you, about the report


The report is only the beginning of the tale.  As a result of this accident, the FAA grounded all DC-10s for a time until they could be inspected for damage caused by similar "economical" maintenance practices, even to the point of banning foreign airlines flying DC-10s into or through US-controlled airspace.

Some aircraft accidents result because of maintenance accidents, such as not enough grease on a jackscrew, using contaminated fuel, or filling a tire with air instead of pure nitrogen.  This accident, however, was the result of a misguided attempt to save money.  Rather than follow the procedure recommended by MD - support the engine from above while detaching and replacing it from the pylon - AA preferred to use a forklift to support the engine and pylon assembly from below while removing and replacing the assembly  from the  wing.  AA claimed that this would save time because the pylon-wing connection was simpler than the engine-pylon connection.  When MD found out about the  AA procedure, they discouraged it, pointing out that they had designed the engine and pylon with access panels and support points specifically intended for the correct procedure.    When the FAA found out about it, they fined AA heavily and permanently grounded all aircraft that had been subject to the procedure, since there was evidence on the crashed aircraft and other AA DC10's of hidden damage in the bolts and mounting points where the pylon attached to the wing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2016)

espola said:


> The report is only the beginning of the tale.  As a result of this accident, the FAA grounded all DC-10s for a time until they could be inspected for damage caused by similar "economical" maintenance practices, even to the point of banning foreign airlines flying DC-10s into or through US-controlled airspace.
> 
> Some aircraft accidents result because of maintenance accidents, such as not enough grease on a jackscrew, using contaminated fuel, or filling a tire with air instead of pure nitrogen.  This accident, however, was the result of a misguided attempt to save money.  Rather than follow the procedure recommended by MD - support the engine from above while detaching and replacing it from the pylon - AA preferred to use a forklift to support the engine and pylon assembly from below while removing and replacing the assembly  from the  wing.  AA claimed that this would save time because the pylon-wing connection was simpler than the wing-pylon connection.  When MD found out about the  AA procedure, they discouraged it, pointing out that they had designed the engine and pylon with access panels and support points specifically intended for the correct procedure.    When the FAA found out about it, they fined AA heavily and permanently grounded all aircraft that had been subject to the procedure, since there was evidence on the crashed aircraft and other AA DC10's of hidden damage in the bolts and mounting points where the pylon attached to the wing.


The FAA was not without fault according to the report.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The FAA was not without fault according to the report.


Yeah.  The NTSB faulted the FAA for not having enough regulations or enforcement.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> Yeah.  The NTSB faulted the FAA for not having enough regulations or enforcement.


The Kettle calling the pot black.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

*TOO BIG TO FAIL*
*A Better EpiPen Is Possible. Here’s How.*
Forget political threats. Competition and an easier approval process is the only way to get more, better, and less expensive drugs.

*NICK GILLESPIE*
*09.02.16 9:01 PM ET*

*http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/09/03/a-better-epipen-is-possible-here-s-how.html*


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Kettle calling the pot black.


As I said already, you are clueless on this.

Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

http://mikerowe.com/2016/09/otw-kochindustries/

If you haven’t seen it, my name appeared a few weeks ago in a *headline next to Koch Industries*. What could possibly go wrong?

Well, let’s have a look.

*Pablo Elvira says…Mike – I’ve never written a “protest” email before now, but I’m compelled. Your association with The Koch Brothers has obliterated my trust in you.*

_*Steven Stahl writes… I have lost a huge amount of respect for you. Mike, you are better than this.*_

_*Mande Smogor says…Charles Koch promotes fear mongering on climate change, and basically destroy minorities, the elderly, anyone who isn’t rich, and unions. Morally and ethically I am profoundly disconnected from Mike Rowe right now. #SoLongDecadeLongCelebrityCrush*_

…etc, etc.

You can set your watch by it. Whenever my name appears next to an individual on someone’s “List of Known Enemies,” people line up to tell me why they can no longer be my friend, or watch my shows, or support my foundation. From Glenn Beck to Bill Maher, my proximity over the years to the “wrong guy” has prompted hundreds of Facebook friends to scoop up their marbles and stomp off in a huff. (Although I must say, this is the first time my proximity to the “wrong guy” has brought about the demise of a ten-year celebrity crush. That one stings.) Point being, the reaction to this most recent headline is neither shocking nor mysterious.

Like most of you, my opinion of public figures is influenced by what I read in the press, and what I read about The Brothers Koch leaves little doubt they they ride with The Four Horsemen of The Apocalypse. Over the last few years though, my opinion has changed. Partly, because I took it upon myself to read beyond the headlines, and partly because I came to learn that our foundations are aligned on a number of issues important to me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> As I said already, you are clueless on this.
> 
> Please continue.


The NTSB was not without fault.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The NTSB was not without fault.


That's like blaming the x-ray technician who discovers a lung cancer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> That's like blaming the x-ray technician who discovers a lung cancer.


Clueless comparison.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Clueless comparison.


If you think so, you might wish to explain your "NTSB is not without fault" comment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> If you think so, you might wish to explain your "NTSB is not without fault" comment.


Did you read the report....recently?


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you read the report....recently?


I have a copy of  the report open on my laptop right now.  What page should I be looking at?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> I have a copy of  the report open on my laptop right now.  What page should I be looking at?


Please post it here.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Please post it here.


Again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> Again?


Yes I'd like to see your copy.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes I'd like to see your copy.


Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Post it at your convenience.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Post it at your convenience.


You might wish to explain your "NTSB is not without fault" comment.

Or, you could try to evade it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> You might wish to explain your "NTSB is not without fault" comment.
> 
> Or, you could try to evade it.


Or you could post the report you are referencing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2016)

Last Friday the Cornell University Republicans endorsed Libertarian Gary Johnson for president, calling him "the true conservative in this election" and saying "this election's unprecedented nature has made blind commitment to our Party unpalatable." But blind commitment is what political parties are all about, so the very next day the New York Federation of College Republicans decertified the Cornell chapter, insisting that you cannot be a true Repubican if you aren't willing to swallow the steaming pile of shit that is Donald Trump.

This one is for you Wez.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or you could post the report you are referencing.


Has it changed since the last time I posted a link to it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> http://mikerowe.com/2016/09/otw-kochindustries/
> 
> If you haven’t seen it, my name appeared a few weeks ago in a *headline next to Koch Industries*. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> ...



The way some pinheads on the left describe Koch, you'd think they were part of the Medellin cartel.
http://www.kochind.com/companies/
http://www.kochind.com/giving/


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The way some pinheads on the left describe Koch, you'd think they were part of the Medellin cartel.
> http://www.kochind.com/companies/
> http://www.kochind.com/giving/


Giving , indeed.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5d/A_Maze_of_Money.png


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Giving , indeed.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5d/A_Maze_of_Money.png


Of course the Democrats would NEVER ever do something like this....pffft.
Take a gander at the Clinton Foundations & how giving they are...muahahahahaaa...
Of course what is posted above is illegal and the FBI is  conducting an investigation?
The Koch Brothers have been indicted and convicted of __( E fill in the blank)       .


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Koch Brothers have been indicted and convicted of __( E fill in the blank)       .


They're at least guilty of funding bogus Climate Science fanatics.  They lie to the public to protect their business interests.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> They're at least guilty of funding bogus Climate Science fanatics.  They lie to the public to protect their business interests.


The Koch Bros don't lie.  They pay other people to do that for them.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Of course the Democrats would NEVER ever do something like this....pffft.
> Take a gander at the Clinton Foundations & how giving they are...muahahahahaaa...
> Of course what is posted above is illegal and the FBI is  conducting an investigation?
> The Koch Brothers have been indicted and convicted of __( E fill in the blank)       .


How many Super-PACs has the CF donated to?

Maybe while you are searching for the answer you will stumble onto the CF for-profit channel to Hillary's bank account.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2016)

*














The Washington Post

Inside Bill Clinton’s nearly $18 million job as ‘honorary chancellor’ of a for-profit college*

The guest list for a private State Department dinner on higher- education policy was taking shape when Secretary of State Hillary Clinton offered a suggestion.

In addition to recommending invitations for leaders from a community college and a church-funded institution, Clinton wanted a representative from a for-profit college company called Laureate International Universities, which, she explained in an email to her chief of staff that was released last year, was “the fastest growing college network in the world.”

There was another reason Clinton favored setting a seat aside for Laureate at the August 2009 event: The company was started by a businessman, Doug Becker, “who Bill likes a lot,” the secretary wrote, referring to her husband, the former president.

Nine months later, Laureate signed Bill Clinton to a lucrative deal as a consultant and “honorary chancellor,” paying him $17.6 million over five years until the contract ended in 2015 as Hillary Clinton launched her campaign for president.

There is no evidence that Laureate received special favors from the State Department in direct exchange for hiring Bill Clinton, but the Baltimore-based company had much to gain from an association with a globally connected ex-president and, indirectly, the United States’ chief diplomat. Being included at the 2009 dinner, shoulder to shoulder with leaders from internationally renowned universities for a discussion about the role of higher education in global diplomacy, provided an added level of credibility for the business as it pursued an aggressive expansion strategy overseas, occasionally tangling with foreign regulators.

“A lot of these private-education guys, they’re looking to get into events like this one,” said Sam Pitroda, a higher-education expert who was representing a policy commission from India at the State Department dinner. “The discussion itself is irrelevant. . . . It gets you very high-level contacts, and it gets you to the right people.”

While much of the controversy about Hillary Clinton’s State Department tenure has involved donations to her family’s charity, the Clinton Foundation, a close examination of the Laureate deal reveals how Bill Clinton leveraged the couple’s connections during that time to enhance their personal wealth — potentially providing another avenue for supporters to gain access to the family.

In addition to his well-established career as a paid speaker, which began soon after he left the Oval Office, Bill Clinton took on new consulting work starting in 2009, at the same time Hillary Clinton assumed her post at the State Department. Laureate was the highest-paying client, but Bill Clinton signed contracts worth millions with GEMS Education, a secondary-education chain based in Dubai, as well as Shangri-La Industries and Wasserman Investment, two companies run by longtime Democratic donors. All told, with his consulting, writing and speaking fees, Bill Clinton was paid $65.4 million during Hillary Clinton’s four years as secretary of state.

Details of Bill Clinton’s compensation are found in the couple’s tax returns, which were made public by his wife’s presidential campaign and provide an unusual glimpse into the way a former president can make millions in the private sector. Bill Clinton has proved particularly marketable because of his global celebrity, enhanced by his foundation, his continued visibility on the political scene and his wife’s stature as a senator, Cabinet official and potential president.

*The Laureate arrangement illustrates the extent to which the Clintons mixed their charitable work with their private and political lives. Many of those who paid Bill Clinton to consult or speak were also foundation donors and, in some cases, supporters of political campaigns for one or both Clintons.
*
Becker, for example, donated to Hillary Clinton’s 2008 presidential campaign and last year donated $2,700 to her current effort. Laureate has given between $1 million and $5 million to the Clinton Foundation, according to the charity’s website, and made millions of dollars of charitable commitments through the Clinton Global Initiative, an arm of the foundation that arranged for corporations to make public pledges to their own philanthropic projects. Meanwhile, Laureate portrayed its association with the Clintons as a symbol of its legitimacy rather than the result of a business deal.

read more:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/inside-bill-clinton’s-nearly-dollar18-million-job-as-‘honorary-chancellor’-of-a-for-profit-college/ar-AAixfic?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> The Koch Bros don't lie.  They pay other people to do that for them.


Unlike Hillary who lies whenever her lips move.....


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...*for-profit college...*


Like for-profit prisons, a horrible invention.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Has it changed since the last time I posted a link to it?


No.  It still doesnʻt include the part that says they profited from a change in maintenance procedures.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> Like for-profit prisons, a horrible invention.


You abhor government subsidies?  Me too.  You donʻt have to create your own school safe zone to find agreement!!


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You abhor government subsidies?  Me too.  You donʻt have to create your own school safe zone to find agreement!!


So you didn't ignore me?


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2016)

http://legalnewsline.com/stories/511004234-fresno-artist-whose-civil-war-painting-was-banned-challenges-california-s-confederate-flag-law

_"FRESNO, Calif. (Legal Newsline) -- A Fresno man created a Civil War painting and exhibited it at his county fair this year, but the painting prompted fair officials to contact the office of California Attorney General Kamala Harris because of concerns about it containing a Confederate flag."

"‘’The California AG office is a named defendant,’’ Pell said. ‘’Fair officials called the AG office for advice about this and they told the official that the display of Mr. Desmond’s artwork violated the statute.” "_

Very dumb, way too much censorship.  A fucking Civil War painting???


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  It still doesnʻt include the part that says they profited from a change in maintenance procedures.


If you actually had read the report, you know how.

You still haven't provided any clue as to why you  think the NTSB is at fault.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> If you actually had read the report, you know how.
> 
> You still haven't provided any clue as to why you  think the NTSB is at fault.


You still havenʻt provided any clue as to how much time was saved to create the additional profits that you claimed in the begining.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> So you didn't ignore me?


I canʻt ignore you.  Weʻre brothers.  We agree on the bull shit that is taxpayer bailouts to the dip shit CEOʻs and politicians including the Hope and Change agent.​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> If you actually had read the report, you know how.
> 
> You still haven't provided any clue as to why you  think the NTSB is at fault.


what makes you think I didnʻt read it?  I was looking for the increase in profits attributed to modified maintenance procedures.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> what makes you think I didnʻt read it?  I was looking for the increase in profits attributed to modified maintenance procedures.


For someone who claims to be such a proponent of business, you sure don't know much about business.

You still haven't provided any clue as to why you think the NTSB is at fault.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> For someone who claims to be such a proponent of business, you sure don't know much about business.
> 
> You still haven't provided any clue as to why you think the NTSB is at fault.


Are you running from your profit statement?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> For someone who claims to be such a proponent of business, you sure don't know much about business.
> 
> You still haven't provided any clue as to why you think the NTSB is at fault.


Iʻve never been a business proponent.  I am a market proponent.  I am actually a business opponent of subsidized companies and Industries.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you running from your profit statement?


I said "money-saving" and "saved money", and showed how.  I also said you are clueless in this matter, and you have shown that repeatedly.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻve never been a business proponent.  I am a market proponent.  I am actually a business opponent of subsidized companies and Industries.


That's pretzel logic, but if it's all you got, go with it.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> That's pretzel logic, but if it's all you got, go with it.


And how is the NTSB at fault?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> That's pretzel logic, but if it's all you got, go with it.


I can tell when I have scored a point on E, when he doesn't understand the difference between pro-business and pro-markets. He just can't seem to put the bag of pretzels down.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> I said "money-saving" and "saved money", and showed how.  I also said you are clueless in this matter, and you have shown that repeatedly.


You showed nothing about $pecific co$t $aving$ liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> AA saved money by not having to purchase the specific maintenance equipment specified by the manufacturer.


How much money did AA save?  More importantly, did they lose any money relating to the specific maintenance?  (Pre-accident money of course)



espola said:


> AA saved money by not performing a detailed engineering analysis of their altered procedure to determine that it could be done without damage to the engine or aircraft


How much money did AA save?  



espola said:


> AA saved money by reducing several manhours on every engine swap, which occur regularly even on healthy aircraft.  AA saved money by not performing inspections looking for possible damage caused by their altered procedure.


How much money did AA save?  

From the time you entered the discussion you've not been able to show that AA either saved or lost money prior to the accident.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> And how is the NTSB at fault?


How much money did AA save or lose?


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much money did AA save?  More importantly, did they lose any money relating to the specific maintenance?  (Pre-accident money of course)
> 
> How much money did AA save?
> 
> ...


Let's see - they didn't buy the recommended maintenance equipment, they didn't do the safety and effectiveness analysis, and they took less time to do the tasks --- do you need help with a spreadsheet for this?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Let's see - they didn't buy the recommended maintenance equipment, they didn't do the safety and effectiveness analysis, and they took less time to do the tasks --- do you need help with a spreadsheet for this?


Yes please.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> they didn't do the *safety* and effectiveness analysis,


Where was the NTSB during these maintenance evolutions?  Isn't that what they are there for.....Safety?  Pre-tragedy of course.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where was the NTSB during these maintenance evolutions?  Isn't that what they are there for.....Safety?  Pre-tragedy of course.


The NTSB is tasked with investigating accidents, after the fact.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> The NTSB is tasked with investigating accidents, after the fact.


Have you ever worked in an Aviation Safety Department, QA, both?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

Where is that AA cost saving spreadsheet?


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Have you ever worked in an Aviation Safety Department, QA, both?


Flightline QA inspector for AT maintenance.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Ann Coulter bombed on Comedy Central Roast of Rob Lowe this week, and is blaming CC editing.  He/she turned down some prepared material she was offered because it was "too mean".  Ha - imagine that.


----------



## espoola (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Ann Coulter bombed on Comedy Central Roast of Rob Lowe this week, and is blaming CC editing.  He/she turned down some prepared material she was offered because it was "too mean".  Ha - imagine that.


Ha-ha.
Rightists deserve all the hate we can dish out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Flightline QA inspector for AT maintenance.


CDI?


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> CDI?


Assume you mean collateral duty inspector.  Verified effective and appropriate repair, verified technician's qualifications, verified connectors, mounting hardware and access properly secured, swept work area for tools, equipment, and debris.  Most of the time I did that was night shift.   

In my industrial life I wrote acceptance documents and test procedures, among other things.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2016)

espola said:


> Assume you mean collateral duty inspector.  Verified effective and appropriate repair, verified technician's qualifications, verified connectors, mounting hardware and access properly secured, swept work area for tools, equipment, and debris.  Most of the time I did that was night shift.
> 
> In my industrial life I wrote acceptance documents and test procedures, among other things.


You assumed correctly.  What platforms?


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You assumed correctly.  What platforms?


Pt. Mugu had a little bit of everything.  The worst was F-8s, where most of the electronics we were concerned about was housed in a big "biscuit" so it could be pressurized for high-altitude operation.  It was a 2-man lift accessed by a cover on top of the aircraft, behind the cockpit.  After it was wrestled into place, the last connections were quick-release pins down at the bottom, completely out of sight.  A-4 had a similar biscuit, but is was up in the nose, easy access.  Easiest was S-2, with all the gear in easily-accessible racks in a relatively roomy cabin - except for the radar antenna, back in the appropriately-named hellhole. 

After I transitioned to the F-14 squadron I went to intermediate maintenance, indoors, and never  had to work in the rain and dark again.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> Ann Coulter bombed on Comedy Central Roast of Rob Lowe this week, and is blaming CC editing.  He/she turned down some prepared material she was offered because it was "too mean".  Ha - imagine that.


I saw it.  She insists CC edited laughs out.  She was there to promote her pro Trump book and was universally hated by the crowd.  It was painful (and funny as hell to watch her get roasted) to watch and she deserves it.


----------



## espoola (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> Pt. Mugu had a little bit of everything.


Aha,..YES!,.. Point Magoo! ,..I remember it well..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> How many Super-PACs has the CF donated to?
> 
> Maybe while you are searching for the answer you will stumble onto the CF for-profit channel to Hillary's bank account.


Seeming the Clinton Foundation only in riches the Clintons....


espoola said:


> Aha,..YES!,.. Point Magoo! ,..I remember it well..


Forget the exclamation point there should be a question mark after "Point Magoo"?


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seeming the Clinton Foundation only in riches the Clintons....


Pulitzer Prize is waiting for anyone who can prove it.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seeming the Clinton Foundation only in riches the Clintons....


Let's put that theory to a test:

http://www.insidephilanthropy.com/home/2016/6/23/what-the-heck-does-the-clinton-foundation-actually-do.html

1.  ...you’ll find that the biggest part of those expenses—57 percent—was for running theClinton Health Access Initiative, or CHAI.  CHAI was started in 2002 to *focus on saving the “lives of people with HIV/AIDS in the developing world by dramatically scaling up antiretroviral treatment.”* It has since expanded to address other health issues like malaria and maternal health, operating in some 35 countries. The Gates Foundation is CHAI’s biggest funder. *It gave it over $60 million last year alone.
*
2.  Meanwhile, the Clinton Foundation directly runs various programs tackling other problems. The largest of these, dollar-wise, is the Clinton Climate Initiative, which works to prevent deforestation, develop clean energy, and help island nations meet the climate challenge.

3.  Continuing down the program list, we find the Clinton Giustra Enterprise Partnership, which focuses on poverty alleviation by supporting “impact entrepreneurs” who are are creating “new enterprises to generate both social impact and financial returns” by addressing market gaps in developing countries.

4.  The Clinton Foundation runs a bunch of other programs. I could keep going through them, but you can check out the full list yourself. What you’ll find, by and large, are more activities of the sort that any other nonprofit might be undertaking. And, like other nonprofits, the Clinton Foundation is chasing after grant money from the_ real_ foundations that have it, like Gates and Rockefeller, as well as foreign governments, most of which also donate to other major nonprofits.

So the executive summary after doing real research instead of just listening to right wing bullshit, is:

1.  Helps poor AIDS patients worldwide.
2.  Helps develop green technologies and helps the poor deal with Climate change issues.
3.  Helps the poor by encouraging and funding entrepreneurial endeavors, worldwide.

Lion, once again, proven completely wrong.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2016)

Regarding the Clinton Foundation.....

*You can't get rich in politics unless you're a crook."* _— Harry S. Truman _


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2016)

_(CNN)_The Obama administration made two additional cash payments totaling $1.3 billion, after delivering $400 million to Iran by plane in January, to resolve a failed arms deal, administration officials told lawmakers Tuesday.
http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/07/politics/iran-cash-payments-congress-hearing/index.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Let's put that theory to a test:
> 
> http://www.insidephilanthropy.com/home/2016/6/23/what-the-heck-does-the-clinton-foundation-actually-do.html
> 
> ...


Completely wrong? Once again? Muahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..
Bless your little heart.
"Jane you ignorant slut"!
The Clintons claim to have left the White House dead broke.
Now they're worth over a hundred million....
Wall Street speaking fees.
Nice.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Completely wrong? Once again? Muahahaaaaaaaaaaaa..
> Bless your little heart.
> "Jane you ignorant slut"!
> The Clintons claim to have left the White House dead broke.
> ...


Lol, you killed me with that SNL quote!

They both make millions per year in speaking fees, a duel income couple both making 7 figures adds up very quickly.  If you want to discuss the merits of them being paid so much to speak, take that up with the people who hire them, it seems dumb to me too.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Let's put that theory to a test:
> 
> http://www.insidephilanthropy.com/home/2016/6/23/what-the-heck-does-the-clinton-foundation-actually-do.html
> 
> ...


His mind is made up already.  Facts will just piss him off.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lol, you killed me with that SNL quote!
> 
> They both make millions per year in speaking fees, a duel income couple both making 7 figures adds up very quickly.  If you want to discuss the merits of them being paid so much to speak, take that up with the people who hire them, it seems dumb to me too.


Nixon was the first ex-President to mine speechmaking gold, and Reagan perfected it - 2 speeches in Japan (while touchy trade negotiatons were going on with them) => $2,000,000.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> His mind is made up already.  Facts will just piss him off.


Or is that what you wanted?


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> Or is that what you wanted?


I would take great joy in pissing off someone who is angered by the truth.  Judging by his track record, he'll just start calling me names...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Let's put that theory to a test:
> 
> http://www.insidephilanthropy.com/home/2016/6/23/what-the-heck-does-the-clinton-foundation-actually-do.html
> 
> ...


I have a ton of specific questions that need to be answered in order for you to be proven right.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> I would take great joy in pissing off someone who is angered by the truth.  Judging by his track record, he'll just start calling me names...


He or his lap dog.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> His mind is made up already.  Facts will just piss him off.


Lots of words, sparse facts, if any.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I have a ton of specific questions that need to be answered in order for you to be proven right.


LOLOLOLOL, as if anyone answers to you before being "right".  Remember when I called you a trip down the rabbit hole, a slot machine that never pays off?  That description still stands...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> LOLOLOLOL, as if anyone answers to you before being "right".  Remember when I called you a trip down the rabbit hole, a slot machine that never pays off?  That description still stands...


I'm sorry.  Have you provided answers in the past? Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Let's put that theory to a test:
> 
> http://www.insidephilanthropy.com/home/2016/6/23/what-the-heck-does-the-clinton-foundation-actually-do.html
> 
> ...


Not sure why you think more words equals more truth.  That approach has never worked for Hilz and it won't work for people who have 10 letters after their names Jack.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not sure why you think more words equals more truth.  That approach has never worked for Hilz and it won't work for people who have 10 letters after their names Jack.


I understand too many words can be confusing to you, I'll try to find you a picture book next time...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> I understand too many words can be confusing to you, I'll try to find you a picture book next time...


Oh no problem for me.  For an information whore like you, it's ecstacy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

Todays headline:

*N.Korea conducts fifth and largest nuclear test, drawing broad condemnation*

Headline in the not to distant future:

*Iran conducts fifth and largest nuclear test, drawing broad condemnation*


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh no problem for me.  For an information whore like you, it's ecstacy.


What is an "information whore"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2016)

espola said:


> What is an "information whore"?


That depends on you.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That depends on you.


So...nothing, eh?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Headline in the not to distant future:
> 
> *Iran conducts fifth and largest nuclear test, drawing broad condemnation*


Luckily for America and it's allies, that day will be much further down the road because of the Iran deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2016)

espola said:


> So...nothing, eh?


If those words mean nothing to you then I suppose you're entitled.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If those words mean nothing to you then I suppose you're entitled.


You use those words in a context like you intended an insult, but if no one knows what you mean they just make you look like a fool.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> Luckily for America and it's allies, that day will be much further down the road because of the Iran deal.


You are one blissful lad....






North Korea has conducted nuclear tests before, but the nuclear test the country carried out Wednesday could be dramatically different. According to Pyongyang, the device tested was a hydrogen bomb – a type of device that produces a considerably more powerful blast than the previous devices tested. South Korean officials and a number of nuclear experts have cast doubt on the claim, pointing out that the yield recorded in the test seemed to be similar to the previous tests conducted by North Korea.

Despite the doubts, *the unexpected nuclear test is yet another reminder of how the U.S.-led nuclear deal with North Korea, brokered under President Bill Clinton in 1994, failed*. Isolated, embattled North Korea is the only country to test nuclear weapons in almost 20 years, and it shows no signs of slowing down. Given the controversy surrounding a recent nuclear agreement reached with Iran, it's worth considering exactly how the deal to stop its nuclear ambitions fell apart.
entire article:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/01/06/the-slow-death-of-the-nuclear-deal-with-north-korea/


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2016)

We've covered this topic Lion, did you forget already?  The consensus was the deal with N. Korea, failed in some respects, but succeeded in others.  These "deals" are not meant to prevent a sovereign nation from ever getting nukes.  They usually have various purposes, like transparency, verification, and agreements not to do this or that.  We are not world Police Lion, we don't decide who does what.


_"Although the agreement had largely broken down, North Korea did not restart work on the two production size nuclear power plants that were frozen under the agreement. These plants could potentially have produced enough weapons-grade plutonium to produce several nuclear weapons per year. The Agreed Framework was successful in freezing North Korean plutonium production in Yongbyon plutonium complex for eight years From 1994 to December 2002.[43]

Discussions are taking place through the Six-party talks about a replacement agreement, reaching a preliminary accord on September 19, 2005. The accord makes no mention of the U.S. contention that North Korea has a secret, underground enriched uranium program. However the new accord would require North Korea to dismantle all nuclear facilities, not just specific plants as in the Agreed Framework.[44] This has been followed up by the February 13, 2007 agreement which has largely adopted this September 19 statement. Its implementation has been successful so far, with only a slight delay being recorded due to an issue of funds being unfrozen by the US actually reaching North Korea.

On May 31, 2006, KEDO decided to terminate the LWR construction project.[45]"_


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Given the controversy surrounding a recent nuclear agreement reached with Iran, it's worth considering exactly *how the deal to stop its nuclear ambitions fell apart*.
> entire article:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/01/06/the-slow-death-of-the-nuclear-deal-with-north-korea/


Read the link I posted, no where does it say, "you will not ever make a nuclear bomb".  N. Korea is going to be a belligerent asshole nation, we can't stop them, we can only try and work with them in a way that makes us feel a little safer.


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2016)

Apparently today's nuclear test violates UN guidelines, which they repeatedly ignore and why they are heavily sanctioned.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2016)

espola said:


> You use those words in a context like you intended an insult, but if no one knows what you mean they just make you look like a fool.


So far you're the only one that doesn't know what those words mean, Foolio.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So far you're the only one that doesn't know what those words mean, Foolio.


Sure ... that's the ticket.  "You're the only one..."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> Read the link I posted, no where does it say, "you will not ever make a nuclear bomb".  N. Korea is going to be a belligerent asshole nation, we can't stop them, we can only try and work with them in a way that makes us feel a little safer.


Iran is going to be a belligerent asshole nation, we can't stop them, we can only give them a couple billion in ransom and  hope they don't actually attack one of our Navy vessels.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> Apparently today's nuclear test violates UN guidelines, which they repeatedly ignore and why they are heavily sanctioned.


Soon we will be saying the same thing about Iran.
Iran got their money returned with interest and they are free to be the same belligerent assholes they've been for decades.
They still support terrorism all over the globe...we have a piece of paper that is unenforceable.
Blissful indeed.


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Soon we will be saying the same thing about Iran.


You don't know that for a fact.  http://www.reuters.com/article/us-iran-nuclear-idUSKCN11E2CU

_"Iran has kept to a nuclear deal it agreed with six world powers last year limiting its stockpiles of substances that could be used to make atomic weapons, a report by the U.N. nuclear agency found."
_
You focus solely on what Iran got from the deal and ignore what the world got.  We're in a better place than we were before the deal and what is the alternative?  What is Lion's plan to stop Iran from gaining nuclear capability?  Military intervention?  Continued sanctions that were only being observed by some nations, not all?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2016)

You blame the Clinton deal for giving N. Korea the bomb, that's flawed thinking Lion, it was going to happen.  All we could do, short of military intervention was to try and gain some control of the process.  That's all we can do with Iran too.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Iran is going to be a belligerent asshole nation, we can't stop them, we can only give them a couple billion in ransom and  hope they don't actually attack one of our Navy vessels.


Iranian Navy --

http://thehill.com/sites/default/files/styles/article_full/public/article_images/iranianspeedboats01122016getty.jpg?itok=nYAmXj_7

They have a tactical advantage because they only have to be away from their base for a few hours, and strategic advantage because their boats are are so much cheaper than ours.  So far, all of the harassment of US Navy vessels has occurred in international waters, where both sides have a right to be, subject to established rules of navigation.  I think they are hoping we blast one of those cockleshells out of the water, which would be a military victory and political loss.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> We're in a better place than we were before the deal and what is the alternative?


"You don't know that for a fact" Wez

The idea of a deal is great. I hope it works. I'll bet you it does not.
Giving terrorist money is not a good idea. Paying what amounts to ransom is worse.
This deal walks hand in hand with support of the Arab Spring, redlines in the sand, backing of those who over threw Gadhafi, the reset button with Russia, not reaching a Status of Forces with Iraq, considering ISIS a JV team....I guess all we can say is _'what difference does it make'_?

PS. I not really worried about the Iranian Navy......


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You don't know that for a fact" Wez
> 
> The idea of a deal is great. I hope it works. I'll bet you it does not.
> Giving terrorist money is not a good idea. Paying what amounts to ransom is worse.
> ...


 It was their money.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

espola said:


> You use those words in a context like you intended an insult, but if no one knows what you mean they just make you look like a fool.





Wez said:


> Luckily for America and it's allies, that day will be much further down the road because of the Iran deal.


Ten letters?
I cant even imagine.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was their money.


It sure as hell is now.


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You don't know that for a fact" Wez
> 
> The idea of a deal is great. I hope it works. I'll bet you it does not.


It doesn't matter what you think, have you ignored what I posted.  You are so wrapped up in partisan hate, you have lost the ability to measure each event on a case by case basis.

The merits of the deal are not judged by whether Iran gets nukes or not.  "If" they want nukes, they will get them, regardless of how we feel about that.  Unless you want our military to attack and wage yet another war, all we are left with is how can we exercise some level of transparency, verification and delay in how quickly they get their nukes.

Wake the fuck up Lion, attack Iran or use diplomacy, that's all we have.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 9, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It sure as hell is now.


 It always was their money.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> It doesn't matter what you think, have you ignored what I posted.  You are so wrapped up in partisan hate, you have lost the ability to measure each event on a case by case basis.
> 
> The merits of the deal are not judged by whether Iran gets nukes or not.  "If" they want nukes, they will get them, regardless of how we feel about that.  Unless you want our military to attack and wage yet another war, all we are left with is how can we exercise some level of transparency, verification and delay in how quickly they get their nukes.
> 
> Wake the fuck up Lion, attack Iran or use diplomacy, that's all we have.


Hate?
Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..take the Pamprin and a Mydol
We had sanctions against Iran that worked just fine..
The President tells us what a deal it is....that we are safer because Iran won't have nukes...
Then you say it doesn't matter if Iran has nukes...
What we did was make a terrorist state stronger...we have enabled them to fund more terrorism.
They now mock the President by annoying our Navy and test firing ballistic missiles
*Iran test-fired two ballistic missiles Wednesday, state media reported, just a day after other **missile tests that Washington suggests were in violation of a U.N. resolution**. *
http://www.cnn.com/2016/03/09/middleeast/iran-missile-test/index.html

Perhaps it is you that needs to wake the "f" up Candy
Enough said.

Hate is a very strong word and certainly takes way to much time and energy. I have neither the time or energy to waste on hate.
Perhaps you might take a deep breath and exhale slowly.
You're gonna pop a gasket son.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

This was emailed to me.
I don't know how accurate these statistics are.
I'm sure one of our more progressive members will research the claims and refute those that are refutable.
I post this with no ill will or hate for anyone....

*
1. 
California
New Mexico
Mississippi
Alabama
Illinois
Kentucky
Ohio
New York
Maine
South Carolina
These 11 States now have More People on Welfare than they do Employed!*

*2.
Last month, the Senate Budget Committee reports that in fiscal year 2012, 
between food stamps, 
housing support, 
child care, 
Medicaid and other benefits, 
the average U.S. Household below the poverty line received $168.00 a day in government support.*

*What's the problem with that much support?
Well, the median household income in America is just over $50,000, which averages out to $137.13 a day.*

*To put it another way, being on welfare now pays the equivalent of $30.00 an hour for 40 hour week, while the average job pays $24.00 an hour.*

*3.
A recent "Investor's Business Daily" article provided statistics from a survey by the United Nations International Health Organization:
Percentage (%) of men and women who survived a cancer five years after diagnosis:
U.S.  65%
England  46%
Canada  42%
Percentage (%) of patients diagnosed with diabetes - received treatment within 6 months:
U.S.  93%
England  15%
Canada  43%*

* Percentage (%) of seniors needing hip replacement who received it within six months:
U.S.  90%
England  15%
Canada  43%*

*Percentage (%)  referred to a medical specialist who see one within one month:
U.S.  77%
England  40%
Canada  43%*

*Number of MRI scanners (a prime diagnostic tool) per million people:
U.S.  71
England  14
Canada  18*

*Percentage (%) of seniors (65+), with low income, who are in "excellent health":
U.S.  12%
England  2%
Canada  6%*

*And now…  for the last statistic:
National Health Insurance?
U.S.  NO
England  YES
Canada  YES*

*4.
Check the last set of statistics!!*

*The percentage of each past president's cabinet...  
who had worked in the private business sector...  
prior to their appointment to the cabinet.*

*You know what the private business sector is:  
A real-life business... not a government job.
Here are the percentages:
38%  T. Roosevelt
40%  Taft
52%  Wilson
49%  Harding
48%  Coolidge
42%  Hoover
50%  F. D. Roosevelt
50%  Truman
57%  Eisenhower
30%  Kennedy
47%  Johnson
53%  Nixon
42%  Ford
32%  Carter
56%  Reagan
51%  GH Bush
39%  Clinton
55%  GW Bush
8%  Obama


*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This was emailed to me.
> I don't know how accurate these statistics are.
> I'm sure one of our more progressive members will research the claims and refute those that are refutable.
> I post this with no ill will or hate for anyone....
> ...


 Do you consider Medicare and SS as welfare?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Do you consider Medicare and SS as welfare?


Medicare provides health insurance for Americans aged 65 and older who have worked and paid into the system through the payroll tax.

"The Health Insurance Association of America describes Medicaid as a "government insurance program for persons of all ages whose income and resources are insufficient to pay for health care".

Social Security is funded through payroll taxes up to a specified amount.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This was emailed to me.
> I don't know how accurate these statistics are.
> I'm sure one of our more progressive members will research the claims and refute those that are refutable.
> I post this with no ill will or hate for anyone....


You willingly post stuff without caring whether or not it is true?

On second thought, that is not a surprise.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

espola said:


> You willingly post stuff without caring whether or not it is true?
> 
> On second thought, that is not a surprise.


Hows your report on the Trump staffers going, gumshoe?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Medicare provides health insurance for Americans aged 65 and older who have worked and paid into the system through the payroll tax.
> 
> "The Health Insurance Association of America describes Medicaid as a "government insurance program for persons of all ages whose income and resources are insufficient to pay for health care".
> 
> Social Security is funded through payroll taxes up to a specified amount.


Kellyanne,

I asked a simple question about your opinion.  Should I take your answer as no, you don't consider those two welfare?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

espola said:


> You willingly post stuff without caring whether or not it is true?
> 
> On second thought, that is not a surprise.


How did that eye witness testimony in Ferguson work out?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

espola said:


> You willingly post stuff without caring whether or not it is true?
> 
> On second thought, that is not a surprise.


Have you slapped your puppy, wez, upside the head for his, "Trump the molester" sideshow?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

Shall I go on?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 9, 2016)

My name is Bernie Sanders, and I approve this message.


----------



## Wez (Sep 10, 2016)

espola said:


> You willingly post stuff without caring whether or not it is true?
> 
> On second thought, that is not a surprise.


It literally defines him.

What feels right is more important than what is right.


----------



## Wez (Sep 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Have you slapped your puppy, wez, upside the head for his, "Trump the molester" sideshow?


He may or may not be a molester, but he certainly is a racist piece of trash.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> He may or may not be a molester, but he certainly is a racist piece of trash.


This lawsuit was dismissed by a judge in California because of lack of jurisdiction.  The plaintiff then refiled in New York,

https://www.scribd.com/doc/310835987/Donald-Trump-Lawsuit


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 10, 2016)

espola said:


> This lawsuit was dismissed by a judge in California because of lack of jurisdiction.  The plaintiff then refiled in New York,
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/310835987/Donald-Trump-Lawsuit


 Yuck.

It is clear the company you keep says a lot about you.

"I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy,'' Trump booms from a speakerphone. "He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life."


*Billionaire Pedophile Goes Free*

Meanwhile, Epstein has settled more than a dozen lawsuits brought by the underage girls who were recruited to perform “massages” at his Palm Beach mansion. Seven victims reached a last-minute deal last week, days before a scheduled trial; each received well over $1 million—an amount that will hardly dent Epstein’s $2 billion net worth.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yuck.
> 
> It is clear the company you keep says a lot about you.
> 
> ...


Is this the same guy who has the private Island where Bill Clinton kept his duck boat?
Why is MSNBC and CNN not all over this?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is this the same guy who has the private Island where Bill Clinton kept his duck boat?
> Why is MSNBC and CNN not all over this?


 I agree.  This is something that anyone voting for the Donald or Bill should know about.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I agree.  This is something that anyone voting for the Donald or Bill should know about.


So it is the same guy?
This makes me ponder why MSNBC and CNN are not running it 24-7.
This is the kind of thing that those networks salivate over.
If I were to venture a guess, I would say there's something about the story that falls apart, and they know it.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> So it is the same guy?
> This makes me ponder why MSNBC and CNN are not running it 24-7.
> This is the kind of thing that those networks salivate over.
> If I were to venture a guess, I would say there's something about the story that falls apart, and they know it.


 Same guy.  Maybe October surprise?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Same guy.  Maybe October surprise?


Its not a surprise. The story has been out there, just not really picked up.
I think there must be a hole in it.
Maybe some of the bigwigs in commie cablevision were at the same parties.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Same guy.  Maybe October surprise?


The timing of the lawsuits looked like a June surprise ahead of the Republican convention, but I haven't heard that it has been dismissed or withdrawn yet.  

Donald is vulnerable to such lawsuits because of his admitted past.  He is  the only Presidential candidate in my lifetime who has boasted his sexual prowess in his own biographical statements.  Google "Trump my personal Vietnam" - if the results don't offend you, you should look deep down in your soul and ask yourself why not.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 10, 2016)

espola said:


> The timing of the lawsuits looked like a June surprise ahead of the Republican convention, but I haven't heard that it has been dismissed or withdrawn yet.
> 
> Donald is vulnerable to such lawsuits because of his admitted past.  He is  the only Presidential candidate in my lifetime who has boasted his sexual prowess in his own biographical statements.  Google "Trump my personal Vietnam" - if the results don't offend you, you should look deep down in your soul and ask yourself why not.


I agree.
He should have called it his, "Bay of Pigs".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 10, 2016)

I come up with this stuff in lightning fashion.
Will work for $$


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its not a surprise. The story has been out there, just not really picked up.
> I think there must be a hole in it.
> Maybe some of the bigwigs in commie cablevision were at the same parties.


 I always have believed that Donald is Bill's present to Hillary.
If Bill has to beg forgiveness for his bad ways of earlier to torpedo Donald with tales of partnered debauchery, I could see him do it to get his wife elected.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

espola said:


> You willingly post stuff without caring whether or not it is true?
> 
> On second thought, that is not a surprise.



I posted it with a disclaimer.
Something you should probably do on a regular basis....

Perhaps someone with time on their retired hands could confirm or deny what is claimed.
If you have specifics we would all be grateful espola.
Thanks in advance, you are the best.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Kellyanne,
> 
> I asked a simple question about your opinion.  Should I take your answer as no, you don't consider those two welfare?


Very good Andy.
Follow the money.

Kellyanne?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was their money.


The Medillion Cartel claimed as much when it was seized.



Iran is a terrorist state. But you know that.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I posted it with a disclaimer.
> Something you should probably do on a regular basis....
> 
> Perhaps someone with time on their retired hands could confirm or deny what is claimed.
> ...


What was the source?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Medillion Cartel claimed as much when it was seized.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a terrorist state. But you know that.


 The key word is state.  A member of the United Nations. Not a criminal organization.

Many in the world think the USA is a terrorist state.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The key word is state.  A member of the United Nations. Not a criminal organization.
> 
> Many in the world think the USA is a terrorist state.



The key word is terrorism.



By Ryan Browne, CNN
 June 2, 2016
_Washington (CNN)_The State Department on Thursday released its annual report on global terrorist activity, listing Iran as the top state sponsor of terrorism and labeling ISIS "the greatest threat globally."
Iran is one of three listed state sponsors of terrorism, the others being Syria and Sudan.
 Secretary of State John Kerry admitted in January that some of the money made available to Iran by the removal of sanctions would "end up in the hands of the IRGC or other entities, some of which are labeled terrorists," referring to Iran's Revolutionary Guard Corps.

Care to share who the "many in the world" are that think of us as terrorists?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The key word is terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine the folks in Afghanistan, Yemen, Pakistan and their supporters consider drone strikes that kill civilians acts of terrorism.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

*




*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The key word is terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same folks in the State Department who labeled them the top sponsor of terrorism are the same ones who authorized the release of the held Iranian funds.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I imagine the folks in Afghanistan, Yemen, Pakistan and their supporters consider drone strikes that kill civilians acts of terrorism.


What do all three countries have in common?
Terrorists.
I imagine the civilians being raped, killed and enslaved by folks like ISIS consider those acts of terrorism.
These terrorists like to line folks up and shoot them one by one or cut their throats.
Let's not forget the little one's shooting hostages in the back of the head that was posted earlier...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The same folks in the State Department who labeled them the top sponsor of terrorism are the same ones who authorized the release of the held Iranian funds.


Go figure....


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The same folks in the State Department who labeled them the top sponsor of terrorism are the same ones who authorized the release of the held Iranian funds.





Lion Eyes said:


> What do all three countries have in common?
> Terrorists.
> I imagine the civilians being raped, killed and enslaved by folks like ISIS consider those acts of terrorism.
> These terrorists like to line folks up and shoot them one by one or cut their throats.
> Let's not forget the little one's shooting hostages in the back of the head that was posted earlier...


One mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter.  It is an old cliche but also true.  

We can not fix all the world's ills.  We can influence, demand, scold and some times kill but unless you think we have the moral authority to exterminate you better be okay with the occasional negotiated terms.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> One mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter.  It is an old cliche but also true.
> 
> We can not fix all the world's ills.  We can influence, demand, scold and some times kill but unless you think we have the moral authority to exterminate you better be okay with the occasional negotiated terms.


If we don't fight these "freedom fighters" over there we will be fighting them in the streets of Europe and America...another old cliché but true.
Tell me, how do you negotiate with people who support the training, funding & arming of terrorists, who line people up and cut their throats or burn them alive or worse?
Going back in history, when has negotiating with terrorists, lunatics or fanatics worked out in the long run?
 As far as moral authority goes, what morals do terrorists possess?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If we don't fight these "freedom fighters" over there we will be fighting them in the streets of Europe and America...another old cliché but true.
> Tell me, how do you negotiate with people who support the training, funding & arming of terrorists, who line people up and cut their throats or burn them alive or worse?
> Going back in history, when has negotiating with terrorists, lunatics or fanatics worked out in the long run?
> As far as moral authority goes, what morals do terrorists possess?


 I don't live in Europe and I don't see the streets of LA being more dangerous than they already are.

What do local governments have authority over? Moral or otherwise?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't live in Europe and I don't see the streets of LA being more dangerous than they already are.
> 
> What do local governments have authority over? Moral or otherwise?


I dont know where you're going with this.
Is it going to end up like your Bill and Hillary theory?


----------



## Wez (Sep 11, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know where you're going with this.
> Is it going to end up like your Bill and Hillary theory?


Where can you go?  Lion just keeps talking tough about not using diplomacy and fighting terrorists "over there" and implies we should just keep hoping sanctions against Iran lead to some magical place where they don't hate us and want to kill us, all the while, implicitly saying we should be conquering them instead of negotiating with them, yet has no actual plan to do anything, which is the problem with all the "tough talking" conservatives...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't live in Europe and I don't see the streets of LA being more dangerous than they already are.
> 
> What do local governments have authority over? Moral or otherwise?


Twin Towers...9/11?
San Bernardino ring any bells?
Before during and after this "historic" agreement with Iran, the official Iranian motto has not changed, "Death to America"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2016)

Wez said:


> Where can you go?  Lion just keeps talking tough about not using diplomacy and fighting terrorists "over there" and implies we should just keep hoping sanctions against Iran lead to some magical place where they don't hate us and want to kill us, all the while, implicitly saying we should be conquering them instead of negotiating with them, yet has no actual plan to do anything, which is the problem with all the "tough talking" conservatives...


Hoping is what this agreement is.
Neville Chamberlain negotiated with a terrorists state run by madmen & came back and declared: "Peace for Our Time"
"We regard the agreement signed last night and the Anglo-German Naval Agreement as symbolic of the desire of our two peoples never to go to war with one another again."
How'd that turn out?
The "tough talking conservative" didn't declared victory in Iraq and then haul ass.
They did not brush ISIS aside and declare them the "JV team".
They didn't draw lines in the sand regarding the use of gas only to ignore it & empower the regime responsible.
They didn't support the overthrow of Gadhafi opening the door for the "jv team"   

We are fighting people who would kill everyone on this soccer site if given the chance.

Have been watching the Today Show rerun of 9/11 on MSNBC.
15 years ago I watched it live...it was unbelievable then.
Watching it today it still was....


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Twin Towers...9/11?
> San Bernardino ring any bells?
> Before during and after this "historic" agreement with Iran, the official Iranian motto has not changed, "Death to America"


What did Iran have to do with Twin Towers?


----------



## Wez (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We are fighting people who would kill everyone on this soccer site if given the chance.


We're already killing ISIS on a daily basis, "OVER THERE", so we're doing something about them.  What would you have us do with Iran?  Stop talking tough and start proposing solutions.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Twin Towers...9/11?
> San Bernardino ring any bells?
> Before during and after this "historic" agreement with Iran, the official Iranian motto has not changed, "Death to America"


 San Bernardino was carried out by an American. As were many other acts of terror.

Post 9/11 is a different world than pre 9/11.  Today I flew with no issues form LAX to O'Hare. Locked doors and screening solved the issues that allowed those murders to carry out their plan. Sometimes it is the simple things that solve big problems and sometimes like with drones, the easy answer might be the worst answer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2016)

espola said:


> What did Iran have to do with Twin Towers?


Who said it did?
Other than Iran being a state funder of terrorism all over the world , nothing.
What did Germany have to do with Pearl Harbor?

Follow the entire conversation and it might make more sense....good luck following anything.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> San Bernardino was carried out by an American. As were many other acts of terror.
> 
> Post 9/11 is a different world than pre 9/11.  Today I flew with no issues form LAX to O'Hare. Locked doors and screening solved the issues that allowed those murders to carry out their plan. Sometimes it is the simple things that solve big problems and sometimes like with drones, the easy answer might be the worst answer.


An American born terrorist and his Pakistan wife who were "inspired by foreign terrorist organizations.
Pre and post 9/11 are very different worlds.
We have lost freedoms we enjoyed prior to the attack.
Trusting Iran is the easy answer...


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who said it did?
> Other than Iran being a state funder of terrorism all over the world , nothing.
> What did Germany have to do with Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Follow the entire conversation and it might make more sense....good luck following anything.


So you are just throwing out slogans at random?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2016)

espola said:


> So you are just throwing out slogans at random?


Slogans?
Random?
WTF are you mumbling about Magoo?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> An American born terrorist and his Pakistan wife who were "inspired by foreign terrorist organizations.
> Pre and post 9/11 are very different worlds.
> We have lost freedoms we enjoyed prior to the attack.
> Trusting Iran is the easy answer...


 No one is asking to trust Iran.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Slogans?
> Random?
> WTF are you mumbling about Magoo?


Iran!!
Twin Towers!!
Terrorism!!

I see your point.  I got goose bumps just typing that.

Oh, wait -- it's just a breeze blowing in from the golf course. 

Never mind.


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Sep 11, 2016)

Look people you are not going to change anything in the US, as long as counties are trading Oil in US dollars and they are not messing with oil price stability, we will leave them alone. Isis is a harmless bad guy (by comparison)  to feed our Industrial Millitary complex's appitite so be thankfull we have them. We do not want to give the industrial military complex another reason to go have a big war.
just keep the worlds countries trading oil in US Dollars to keep our economic advantage over the worlds economies and have a harmless badguy to scare americans enough to continue to give enourmous amounts of money to the industrial military complex and we are good. But be careful, if there is any counrty that starts trading oil in another currency besides US dollars or Countries try to work out there own deals with the
saudi's or Our military industrial complex cannot show shareholer profits, then we WILL have another war.
And not against a bunch of guys running around in sandels with equipment we supplied them. This war will be against russia/iran/china.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2016)

SOCCERMINION said:


> Look people you are not going to change anything in the US, as long as counties are trading Oil in US dollars and they are not messing with oil price stability, we will leave them alone. Isis is a harmless bad guy (by comparison)  to feed our Industrial Millitary complex's appitite so be thankfull we have them. We do not want to give the industrial military complex another reason to go have a big war.
> just keep the worlds countries trading oil in US Dollars to keep our economic advantage over the worlds economies and have a harmless badguy to scare americans enough to continue to give enourmous amounts of money to the industrial military complex and we are good. But be careful, if there is any counrty that starts trading oil in another currency besides US dollars or Countries try to work out there own deals with the
> saudi's or Our military industrial complex cannot show shareholer profits, then we WILL have another war.
> And not against a bunch of guys running around in sandels with equipment we supplied them. This war will be against russia/iran/china.


Coocoe


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Sep 11, 2016)

espola said:


> Coocoe


Do some research, learn a bit about petrodollar and look how this drives our economy and how its even now driving recent events,  
 "Saudi Arabia warned it could proceed to sell off billions worth of US treasury bonds if a bill passed that would allow the kingdom to be held liable in U.S. courts for the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks.

*The Saudi threat has not yet materialized, but if it did, it would pull billions of dollars out of the US treasury bond market – it would be a move of great moment, symbolically ending more than 40 years of cooperation in the petrodollar system*


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2016)

SOCCERMINION said:


> Do some research, learn a bit about petrodollar and look how this drives our economy and how its even now driving recent events,
> "Saudi Arabia warned it could proceed to sell off billions worth of US treasury bonds if a bill passed that would allow the kingdom to be held liable in U.S. courts for the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks.
> 
> *The Saudi threat has not yet materialized, but if it did, it would pull billions of dollars out of the US treasury bond market – it would be a move of great moment, symbolically ending more than 40 years of cooperation in the petrodollar system*


Why do I need to do your research?


----------



## Just a Parent (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Twin Towers...9/11?
> San Bernardino ring any bells?
> Before during and after this "historic" agreement with Iran, the official Iranian motto has not changed, "Death to America"


Who told you the agreement was supposed to change that?


----------



## Just a Parent (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do all three countries have in common?
> Terrorists.
> I imagine the civilians being raped, killed and enslaved by folks like ISIS consider those acts of terrorism.
> These terrorists like to line folks up and shoot them one by one or cut their throats.
> Let's not forget the little one's shooting hostages in the back of the head that was posted earlier...


I imagine you don't consider the shootings in Chicago or Los Angeles acts of terrorism? 

By the way when was the last time they lined people up and shot them and how many did they line up?


----------



## Just a Parent (Sep 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If we don't fight these "freedom fighters" over there we will be fighting them in the streets of Europe and America...another old cliché but true.
> Tell me, how do you negotiate with people who support the training, funding & arming of terrorists, who line people up and cut their throats or burn them alive or worse?
> Going back in history, when has negotiating with terrorists, lunatics or fanatics worked out in the long run?
> As far as moral authority goes, what morals do terrorists possess?


It seemed to have worked with Reagan.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> No one is asking to trust Iran.


The Iran deal is because we don't trust Iran.


----------



## Just a Parent (Sep 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> The Iran deal is because we don't trust Iran.


Tell that to an ideologue. See where it gets you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I always have believed that Donald is Bill's present to Hillary.
> If Bill has to beg forgiveness for his bad ways of earlier to torpedo Donald with tales of partnered debauchery, I could see him do it to get his wife elected.


Ohhhhhh Uggggh Monica!!! Tales of debauchery indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Many in the world think the USA is a terrorist state.


No wonder Mexico wants to pay for the "Wall"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I imagine the folks in Afghanistan, Yemen, Pakistan and their supporters consider drone strikes that kill civilians acts of terrorism.


What do they consider drone strikes that kill terrorist?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2016)

espola said:


> Why do I need to do your research?


Coo coo


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2016)

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2016/09/13/cops-teacher-left-gun-in-bathroom-elementary-kids-found-it/

_"*Teacher Left Gun In Bathroom, Elementary Kids Found It*"
_
Tell me again about how arming teachers makes kids safer.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2016)

On the news today, I saw ISIS warriors desecrating another religious site.  Locals who tried to stop them were taken away by Assad-regime troops.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2016)

espola said:


> On the news today, I saw ISIS warriors desecrating another religious site.  Locals who tried to stop them were taken away by Assad-regime troops.


OOPS - I was wrong.  That was a pipeline construction crew, and the locals were arrested by North Dakota police.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

ISIS "warriors"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 13, 2016)

espola said:


> On the news today, I saw ISIS warriors desecrating another religious site.  Locals who tried to stop them were taken away by Assad-regime troops.


Let me get this straight. ISIS terrorists are "warriors", and Assad is taking away their prisoners?
I know you were trying to be clever with your comparison here, but you sure have a way of looking stupid when you do it.
My advice?
Dont try and be clever.
Just call out the cops you dont like.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2016/09/13/cops-teacher-left-gun-in-bathroom-elementary-kids-found-it/
> 
> _"*Teacher Left Gun In Bathroom, Elementary Kids Found It*"
> _
> Tell me again about how arming teachers makes kids safer.


"Arming teachers makes kids safer"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2016/09/13/cops-teacher-left-gun-in-bathroom-elementary-kids-found-it/
> 
> _"*Teacher Left Gun In Bathroom, Elementary Kids Found It*"
> _
> Tell me again about how arming teachers makes kids safer.



While your headline is disturbing, teaching children gun safety would go along way to avoiding accidents.

I'm not sure what could have been done in the case below, any suggestions?


*Former L.A. teacher pleads no contest to charges he fed students semen-laced cookies*
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/teacher-pleads-no-contest-charges-fed-students-semen-laced-cookies-article-1.1517836


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> While your headline is disturbing, teaching children gun safety would go along way to avoiding accidents.


Ok, but what's that got to do with the NRA's stance we should be arming school staff?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2016)

r





Wez said:


> Ok, but what's that got to do with the NRA's stance we should be arming school staff?


Teachers molesting children is something to worry about...not uncommon.
Many schools have teachers trained to use guns.
As I said your story was disturbing. The good news? No one was injured and one of the children who found the gun did the correct thing and notified an adult.
I gotta believe this child was trained as to what to do when they come across a gun.
The teacher did the right thing and resigned.
The teacher serving up cream filled cookies did far more harm to students than this now retired teacher did by leaving her pistol in the jon.
So how many children have been gunned down by teachers qualified to carry guns? None?
Next!


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> So how many children have been gunned down by teachers qualified to carry guns? None? Next!


So wait, a story about semen cookies has more to do with the topic of arming school staff, than a story about a teacher leaving her gun out for kids?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> While your headline is disturbing, teaching children gun safety would go along way to avoiding accidents.


Accidental gun deaths are less then 1 per 100k according to Wez's link on page 1021 of the old site.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> So wait, a story about semen cookies has more to do with the topic of arming school staff, than a story about a teacher leaving her gun out for kids?


Good grief!!! You make it sound like she left the gun out on purpose.  Did she?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2016)

Conscience is a mother-in-law whose visit never ends. --H.L. Mencken


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> So wait, a story about semen cookies has more to do with the topic of arming school staff, than a story about a teacher leaving her gun out for kids?


The point is you should worry more about some creepy teacher molesting your children than the teachers who are qualified to carry a gun on campus.


----------



## Wez (Sep 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The point is you should worry more about some creepy teacher molesting your children than the teachers who are qualified to carry a gun on campus.


A creepy teacher is a risk I hope the school has protections against, choosing to arm teachers adds risk I'm not comfortable with as people make mistakes and making a mistake with a gun doesn't have to happen.  The chances are higher statistically of those extra guns at school harming the teacher or the kids than the chances of it being used to fight off a shooter.

Imagine if semen cookie guy also carried a gun...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> A creepy teacher is a risk I hope the school has protections against, choosing to arm teachers adds risk I'm not comfortable with as people make mistakes and making a mistake with a gun doesn't have to happen.  The chances are higher statistically of those extra guns at school harming the teacher or the kids than the chances of it being used to fight off a shooter.
> 
> Imagine if semen cookie guy also carried a gun...


He had the state paying him to baby sit a class full of children. What would he need a gun for?
His prey was delivered to him every week day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> A creepy teacher is a risk I hope the school has protections against, choosing to arm teachers adds risk I'm not comfortable with as people make mistakes and making a mistake with a gun doesn't have to happen.  The chances are higher statistically of those extra guns at school harming the teacher or the kids than the chances of it being used to fight off a shooter.
> 
> Imagine if semen cookie guy also carried a gun...


can you post your accidental gun death statistics?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> A creepy teacher is a risk I hope the school has protections against, choosing to arm teachers adds risk I'm not comfortable with as people make mistakes and making a mistake with a gun doesn't have to happen.  The chances are higher statistically of those extra guns at school harming the teacher or the kids than the chances of it being used to fight off a shooter.
> 
> Imagine if semen cookie guy also carried a gun...


You think the cookie monster would have shot his way to freedom?
Perhaps he would have forced children to eat the cookies at gun point?
Let your imagination run wild.....never mind, apparently you already have.
Again, how many kids have been injured or hurt by the teachers qualified to carry a gun onto campus? None?

How, bout.... how many attacks have occurred at schools with signs like this? None.






We know how effective these declarations are...right?







Pffftt......
Have a great day Wez....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You think the cookie monster would have shot his way to freedom?
> Perhaps he would have forced children to eat the cookies at gun point?
> Let your imagination run wild.....never mind, apparently you already have.
> Again, how many kids have been injured or hurt by the teachers qualified to carry a gun onto campus? None?
> ...


Shhhhh Wezdumb is ordering flack jackets that he and his family can wear to Surf Cup 2017.


----------



## Wez (Sep 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Again, how many kids have been injured or hurt by the teachers qualified to carry a gun onto campus?


We haven't armed teachers yet, so luckily we don't need to see that statistic...


----------



## Wez (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Sep 15, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shhhhh Wezdumb is ordering flack jackets that he and his family can wear to Surf Cup 2017.


Concealed carry notwithstanding sounds like a prudent course of action to me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> We haven't armed teachers yet, so luckily we don't need to see that statistic...


Really? You sure "we" haven't?

*Across the country, school districts are quietly arming teachers for the next shooting

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/04/14/across-the-country-school-districts-are-quietly-arming-teachers-for-the-next-shooting/*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Concealed carry notwithstanding sounds like a prudent course of action to me.


Kevlar Kits?


----------



## Wez (Sep 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really? You sure "we" haven't?
> 
> *Across the country, school districts are quietly arming teachers for the next shooting
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/04/14/across-the-country-school-districts-are-quietly-arming-teachers-for-the-next-shooting/*


Stand by for further incidents of gun deaths and injury at schools.  The only people I want armed at my kids schools are cops.

Having said that, I went to a high school (way too long ago) where there were armed security guards, but it wasn't to protect against active shooters, it was for gang violence and property crime prevention.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Stand by for further incidents of gun deaths and injury at schools.  The only people I want armed at my kids schools are cops.


Are your wants being met?


----------



## Wez (Sep 15, 2016)

http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/elizabeth_warren_demands_investigation_into_president_obamas_20160915

_"*Elizabeth Warren Demands Investigation Into President Obama’s Failure to Jail the Banksters"
*_

_"In a letter sent to Department of Justice (DOJ) inspector general Michael Horowitz on Thursday, the progressive firebrand demanded an investigation into why the DOJ refused to file criminal charges against individuals despite “‘serious indications of violation’ of federal securities and other laws,” uncovered by the Financial Crisis Inquiry Commission (FCIC) probe into the causes of the economic crash."_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/elizabeth_warren_demands_investigation_into_president_obamas_20160915
> 
> _"*Elizabeth Warren Demands Investigation Into President Obama’s Failure to Jail the Banksters"
> *_
> ...


And?


----------



## Just a Parent (Sep 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> r
> Teachers molesting children is something to worry about...not uncommon.
> Many schools have teachers trained to use guns.
> As I said your story was disturbing. The good news? No one was injured and one of the children who found the gun did the correct thing and notified an adult.
> ...


Your "No" answer is a guess. You don't know the answer.


----------



## Wez (Sep 16, 2016)

Bullshit if you ask me...

http://www.npr.org/2016/09/16/494284705/johnson-stein-officially-dont-make-the-presidential-debate-cut

*Third-Party Candidates Fall Short Of Presidential Debate Threshold*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Bullshit if you ask me...
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2016/09/16/494284705/johnson-stein-officially-dont-make-the-presidential-debate-cut
> 
> *Third-Party Candidates Fall Short Of Presidential Debate Threshold*


If you're on the ballot, you should be in the debate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2016)

*Evidence of employers paying women 23% less than men for doing the same work is as elusive as Bigfoot sightings*

https://www.aei.org/publication/evidence-of-employers-paying-women-23-less-than-men-for-doing-the-same-work-is-as-elusive-as-bigfoot-sightings/


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Johnson / Weld look terrible on 60 mins. last night.  That probably was there last chance to make a positive impression on America.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Johnson / Weld look terrible on 60 mins. last night.  That probably was there last chance to make a positive impression on America.


I didn't think it was so bad.  They looked like guys you would like to have living in your neighborhood.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> I didn't think it was so bad.  They looked like buys you would like to have living in your neighborhood.


Sure, as a neighbor, not running our Country.  I have a lot of neighbors who don't possess the knowledge and charisma needed to get stuff done in Government, just like these two clowns showed us last night.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sure, as a neighbor, not running our Country.  I have a lot of neighbors who don't possess the knowledge and charisma needed to get stuff done in Government, just like these two clowns showed us last night.


Both of them have been successful state governors.  Weld, running as a moderate Republican in heavily liberal Democrat Massachusetts, did so well in his first term that his re-election got 71% of the vote.  Johnson started in business with a small construction company, made it big, and then funded his own campaign to overcome early opposition by establishment New Mexico Republicans.  In his 2 terms as governor, he fought the legislature's spending with vetoes and line vetoes, effectively moving money into education funds.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Fair enough.  They seem reasonable, but it's really tough for me to get over GJ's two glaring fuck ups.  The "no actual crimes were committed" line and what's Allepo are tough to recover from.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fair enough.  They seem reasonable, but it's really tough for me to get over GJ's two glaring fuck ups.  The "no actual crimes were committed" line and what's Allepo are tough to recover from.


The real crime in the background of the Wall St collapse was Congress gutting financial regulations that had kept the economy solid for 70 years.  As for the Aleppo brainfart, he admittted it as an error and did not shirk responsibility.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> The real crime in the background of the Wall St collapse was Congress gutting financial regulations that had kept the economy solid for 70 years.  As for the Aleppo brainfart, he admittted it as an error and did not shirk responsibility.


There were many reasons for the financial crisis but criminal fraud and misrepresentation was certainly near the top of the list.

And you're right he did own that mistake and didn't try to backpedal much, so that was actually a refreshing change from what we normally get in politics.  My problem was he didn't know what Allepo was to begin with.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sure, as a neighbor, not running our Country.  I have a lot of neighbors who don't possess the knowledge and charisma needed to get stuff done in Government, just like these two clowns showed us last night.


So your committed to voting for a pathological liar, good for you.
Sometime knowledge and charisma is nothing more than arrogance and conceit which pretty much sums up Clinton & Trump.
Humble and unassuming would be a refreshing change....


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> So your committed to voting for a pathological liar, good for you.


No, I'm voting against one.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Humble and unassuming would be a refreshing change....


Agreed, but keeping Drumpf out of office is the priority.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> My problem was he didn't know what Allepo was to begin with.


He should have answered it's a situation reflected in Obama's foreign policies that were administered by Hillary Clinton...


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> He should have answered it's a situation reflected in Obama's foreign policies that were administered by Hillary Clinton...


That would have been a better answer than what we got...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, I'm voting against one.


Hillary Clinton taught Trump how to lie...she learned from the liar in chief William Jefferson Clinton.
Enjoy...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> That would have been a better answer than what we got...


Kinda like it would have been nice to have a better answer than this retort: What difference does it make?


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary Clinton taught Trump how to lie...she learned from the liar in chief William Jefferson Clinton.


http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2016/jun/29/fact-checking-2016-clinton-trump/

"Trump has more statements rated Pants on Fire, 30, than the 21 other candidates for president we’ve fact-checked this cycle combined."


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Kinda like it would have been nice to have a better answer than this retort: What difference does it make?


Taken out of context, you can create any number of false narratives...


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> K What difference does it make?


You use that phrase a lot.  What do you think it means?


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

The internet can slightly modify anything to create a much different experience...


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> You use that phrase a lot.  What do you think it means?


It's like Trump's campaign manager saying she couldn't support someone who lies like HRC does...


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's like Trump's campaign manager saying she couldn't support someone who lies like HRC does...


Some people didn't get the joke.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Some people didn't get the joke.


Yea, these people...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Taken out of context, you can create any number of false narratives...


What about landing in Bosnia under sniper fire?
What is the false narrative there?
Of course you could always just answer: What difference does it make?


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What about landing in Bosnia under sniper fire?
> What is the false narrative there?
> Of course you could always just answer: What difference does it make?


The answer there was she is a friggin jackass for saying that.  I don't like HRC, not sure if that's been made clear.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> You use that phrase a lot.  What do you think it means?


She got irritated at the line of questioning, had no answers for the questions and blurted her now infamous and most quoted answer.
As far as what I think it means...What difference does it make?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> The answer there was she is a friggin jackass for saying that.  I don't like HRC, not sure if that's been made clear.


Yet you're gonna vote for the lying bitch....Brilliant!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, these people...


Wondering why Trump wasn't considered all these things before he decided to run & especially after he won the nomination?
For something like a decade, NBC paid this guy big bucks for the Apprentice and he was never accused of these things then.
There were women, gay, & black contestants, and no one was claiming he was any of the things listed above....
Interesting...

Interesting.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> She got irritated at the line of questioning, had no answers for the questions and blurted her now infamous and most quoted answer.
> As far as what I think it means...What difference does it make?


BZZZZTT!!  Fail!


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wondering why Trump wasn't considered all these things before he decided to run & especially after he won the nomination?
> For something like a decade, NBC paid this guy big bucks for the Apprentice and he was never accused of these things then.
> There were women, gay, & black contestants, and no one was claiming he was any of the things listed above....
> Interesting...
> ...


I thought he was a blowhard asshole for years.  Didn't you?


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> I thought he was a blowhard asshole for years.  Didn't you?


Nobody had any reason to pay attention to who he was or what he said and of course, in running for POTUS, he's got to show way more true colors...


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> For something like a decade, NBC paid this guy big bucks for the Apprentice and he was never accused of these things then.


So are you saying he isn't a racist, sexist ignorant bigot?


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yet you're gonna vote for the lying bitch....Brilliant!


I'd vote for Romney before HRC.  Stop complaining about HRC and run someone who isn't a threat and you won't have to worry about HRC for the next 4 years.  Don't blame me, blame the idiots who made this guy your representative.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> I thought he was a blowhard asshole for years.  Didn't you?


Didn't pay that much attention to him.
Being a blowhard asshole doesn't make one a racist, xenophobe, sexist bigot.
You are oft times a blowhard asshole, but I don't believe you to be racist, bigoted, sexist or xenophobic...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I'd vote for Romney before HRC.  Stop complaining about HRC and run someone who isn't a threat and you won't have to worry about HRC for the next 4 years.  Don't blame me, blame the idiots who made this guy your representative.


Since when is the truth a complaint?
I too would vote for Romney...
This guy is no more my responsibility than Hillary Clinton is yours.
I'm not voting for Trump.
You are voting for a known liar of pathological proportion.
As far HRC for the next four years goes....have you seen the polls lately?
Hillary's big lead, like her ability to tell the truth, has vanished.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Didn't pay that much attention to him.
> Being a blowhard asshole doesn't make one a racist, xenophobe, sexist bigot.


Right, being a racist, xenophobe sexist bigot is what makes you a racist, xenophobe, sexist bigot.



Lion Eyes said:


> You are oft times a blowhard asshole...


Thanks Lion, from you, I wear it as a badge of honor.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> So are you saying he isn't a racist, sexist ignorant bigot?


One would think that a racist, sexist, bigoted person would have been exposed for what they are during the NBC show...
No?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Right, being a racist, xenophobe sexist bigot is what makes you a racist, xenophobe, sexist bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lion, from you, I wear it as a badge of honor.





Wez said:


> Right, being a racist, xenophobe sexist bigot is what makes you a racist, xenophobe, sexist bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lion, from you, I wear it as a badge of honor.


Okay Wez,  I was responding to espola.

I think you're being a little harsh on yourself....


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This guy is no more my responsibility than Hillary Clinton is yours.


Touche



Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not voting for Trump.
> You are voting for a known liar of pathological proportion.


I respect that.  As I've said many times, my vote is to keep a potential "Hitler like" person out of office.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Touche
> 
> 
> 
> I respect that.  As I've said many times, my vote is to keep a potential "Hitler like" person out of office.


She is a Hitler like person...ggeeeeeezzzzzuusssss.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> One would think that a racist, sexist, bigoted person would have been exposed for what they are during the NBC show...
> No?


Perhaps, but as for me, my only look into Trump has been during his run for office.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> She is a Hitler like person...ggeeeeeezzzzzuusssss.


Lying war hawk Wall Street whore, yes, Hitler like no.

Trump is a demagogue with truly disastrous implications.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Democrats and their political agenda.
Not able to run on a stellar record, Obama has decided to descend into the mud:

*1. Responsible for cancer death*
According to an ad by a pro-Obama Super PAC, Priorities USA, Romney was responsible for the cancer death of a worker’s wife who lost his job following a Bain Capital restructuring of his employer. The Obama campaign refused to condemn the ad even though the worker’s wife died five years after the plant closed, she still had her own health insurance after her husband lost his job, and Romney was no longer at Bain when this all occurred.

*2. ‘Put y’all back in chains’*

According to Joe Biden, Mitt Romney is seeking to reintroduce slavery to the nation. In remarks to an audience in Danville, Va., the gaffe-prone Biden let loose with a comment that had people questioning his mental capacity. “Romney wants to let the—he said in the first 100 days, he’s going to let the big banks once again write their own rules,” Biden sputtered. “Unchain Wall Street. They’re going to put y’all back in chains.”

*3. Didn’t pay taxes for 10 years*

According to Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-Nev.) “the word is out” that Romney didn’t pay any income taxes for ten years. Reid refused to name his source, saying, “I don’t think the burden should be on me. The burden should be on him. He’s the one I’ve alleged has not paid any taxes.” He even brought Romney’s dead father into his smear, saying, “His poor father must be so embarrassed about his son.”

*4. Romney is a ‘felon’*

Obama Deputy Campaign Manager Stephanie Cutter told reporters in July that Romney likely committed a felony regarding his departure from Bain Capital. “Either Mitt Romney, through his own words and his own signature, was misrepresenting his position at Bain to the SEC, which is a felony,” Cutter said. Considering Romney was running the 2002 Olympics during the time in question, what part of “leave of absence” does Cutter not understand?

*5. High school bullying*

The Washington Post reached back some 50 years to find examples of Romney being a bully in high school. The media went on a feeding frenzy, as if Romney was guilty of a crime against humanity. Headlines screamed, “Why the Romney bullying story matters” and “Romney’s empathy problem.” Had the media vetted certain 2008 presidential candidates with the same enthusiasm, we wouldn’t be in this mess today.

*6. Death squads*

The Huffington Post ran a story in early August that Romney founded Bain Capital in 1983 with money from Central American oligarchs who had bankrolled “right-wing death squads.” The left has been fantasizing about unsavory ties between Republicans and Latin America “oligarchs” ever since the Iran Contra affair.

*7. Bain outsourcing*

The day after the Obama campaign charged that Romney that he outsourced jobs while at Bain, the Washington Post came out with a breathless headline: “Romney’s Bain Capital invested in companies that moved jobs overseas.” The paper’s own fact-checker later walked back the accusation, as any Bain outsourcing came after Romney left the firm.

*8. Ann’s horse*

The media lapped up the revelation that Ann Romney owned a horse that earned a spot on the U.S. Olympic equestrian team as it fit nicely with the theme that Mitt Romney is an out-of-touch elitist. The DNC even used footage of Ann’s horse Rafalca prancing in an ad attacking Romney for “dancing around” the release of his tax records. It turned out that Mrs. Romney had been diagnosed with multiple sclerosis and horseback riding was therapeutic in easing her condition.

*9. Mormonism*

The media is starting to portray Romney’s Mormonism as plain weird. Of course to most of the mainstream media, any display of religious faith is alien. Never mind that the same group of editors and reporters didn’t find it newsworthy in 2008 that Barack Obama sat for decades in the pew of a church with an American-hating pastor.

*10. Wealth*

Romney’s wealth fits right into Obama’s strategy of turning the race into a class-warfare campaign as he constantly attacks the rich. The Obama campaign is pushing hard for Romney to release his tax records, hoping in his maze of financial records there is something to spin, and is making wild claims about secret Cayman Island accounts. One thing we do know about Romney’s tax records: His charitable giving puts the Democratic ticket to shame.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

.........


The silly Democrats. Lying is no big deal...

Senate Minority Leader Harry Reid (D., Nev.) confirmed the suspicions raised among Republicans during the recent fight over the human trafficking bill: he lies on the Senate floor. Reid has no regrets about accusing Mitt Romney, without evidence, of failing to pay his taxes. “Well, they can call it whatever they want,” Reid told CNN, as Andrew noted. “Romney didn’t win, did he?”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> BZZZZTT!!  Fail!


She certainly failed our people in Benghazi.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Didn't pay that much attention to him.
> Being a blowhard asshole doesn't make one a racist, xenophobe, sexist bigot.
> You are oft times a blowhard asshole, but I don't believe you to be racist, bigoted, sexist or xenophobic...


Just because you didn't know anything about Trump is no reason to assume everyone else was as ignorant.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

I was just thinking this thread needed more Benghazi...


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> One would think that a racist, sexist, bigoted person would have been exposed for what they are during the NBC show...
> No?


You think that because it was a "reality" show, it was "real"?

Before  Trump announced his candidacy, he was being sued by hundreds.  Did you miss all that?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Just because you didn't know anything about Trump is no reason to assume everyone else was as ignorant.


Are you the same guy who thinks Gary Johnson's ignorance is "intelligent"?


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> She certainly failed our people in Benghazi.


I see you still like posting nonsense.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

You can save yourself a lot of clicking by just ignoring me by clicking on my name and hitting the ignore button BIZ, up to you...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> You think that because it was a "reality" show, it was "real"?
> 
> Before  Trump announced his candidacy, he was being sued by hundreds.  Did you miss all that?


Anyone who has the deep pockets Trump does, in his industry, gets sued.
If he got sued more than he got paid, he'd be out of business. Apparently, he's still getting paid.
You try building a high rise in NYC and see how many lawsuits bounce off the windshield.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> You think that because it was a "reality" show, it was "real"?
> 
> Before  Trump announced his candidacy, he was being sued by hundreds.  Did you miss all that?


Tell us all about this Magoo...Inquiring minds want to know 
Please tell us all about Trump and the hundreds...was he being sued because he was racist, bigoted, & xenophobic?
I didn't watch his program. I don't watch TMZ or Entertainment tonight.
I watch sports, Discovery, History, National Geographic and movies, NetFlicks....
I haven't watched "network" television for a very long time.
Apparently the networks are televising racist, bigoted, & whatever else Trump is, as part of their regular programing...?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> I see you still like posting nonsense.


You pompous ass...I see you're still believe you're smarter than everybody else.

Can't wait to read your twisted logic, please defend the indefensible.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I was just thinking this thread needed more Benghazi...


The truth will set you free Wez...
Give it try.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell us all about this Magoo...Inquiring minds want to know
> Please tell us all about Trump and the hundreds...was he being sued because he was racist, bigoted, & xenophobic?
> I didn't watch his program. I don't watch TMZ or Entertainment tonight.
> I watch sports, Discovery, History, National Geographic and movies, NetFlicks....
> ...


He was sued at least once for racism (wouldn't rent to blacks), several times for fraud (see Trump University), and by a long succession of small-business contractors and artists who were stiffed their full payments.  To say nothing of the lawsuits coming out of his multiple divorces and bankruptcies.

He's a bully, a liar, and a fraud.  So why are defending him if you are not going to vote for him?


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You pompous ass...I see you're still believe you're smarter than everybody else.
> 
> Can't wait to read your twisted logic, please defend the indefensible.


I don't think I am smarter than everybody here, but there are some I am pretty sure about.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> He was sued at least once for racism (wouldn't rent to blacks), several times for fraud (see Trump University), and by a long succession of small-business contractors and artists who were stiffed their full payments.  To say nothing of the lawsuits coming out of his multiple divorces and bankruptcies.
> 
> He's a bully, a liar, and a fraud.  So why are defending him if you are not going to vote for him?


Nobody sues you because no lawyer would take the case.
What could they get?
A guy like Trump has lawyers lining up to sue him, and an army of lawyers ready to defend him.
Why?
You're smart.
Figure it out.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nobody sues you because no lawyer would take the case.
> What could they get?
> A guy like Trump has lawyers lining up to sue him, and an army of lawyers ready to defend him.
> Why?
> ...


What an awesome mix of passive aggressive ad hominem and slimy defence of a turd who may stumble into the White House.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> I don't think I am smarter than everybody here, but there are some I am pretty sure about.


Your support for Gary Johnson is smart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> What an awesome mix of passive aggressive ad hominem and slimy defence of a turd who may stumble into the White House.


It will be Hillary's fault if he does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2016)

espola said:


> He was sued at least once for racism (wouldn't rent to blacks), several times for fraud (see Trump University), and by a long succession of small-business contractors and artists who were stiffed their full payments.  To say nothing of the lawsuits coming out of his multiple divorces and bankruptcies.
> 
> He's a bully, a liar, and a fraud.  So why are defending him if you are not going to vote for him?


Why didn't he rent to blacks?   Do you have a link?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> You can save yourself a lot of clicking by just ignoring me by clicking on my name and hitting the ignore button BIZ, up to you...


Nah, I like pointing out your hypocrisy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The truth will set you free Wez...
> Give it try.


He'll have to free himself of his addiction to fossil fuels first.  He is in denial of that truth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.usdebtclock.org


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> He was sued at least once for racism (wouldn't rent to blacks), several times for fraud (see Trump University), and by a long succession of small-business contractors and artists who were stiffed their full payments.  To say nothing of the lawsuits coming out of his multiple divorces and bankruptcies.
> 
> He's a bully, a liar, and a fraud.  So why are defending him if you are not going to vote for him?


The suit was brought as part of a nationwide inquiry against a number of companies, and the matter was ultimately settled without any finding of liability and without any admission of wrongdoing whatsoever,
Why do you defend Hillary? Your not voting for her either....are you?
Lawsuits from his divorces? Imagine that?
Funny he remains friendly with all his ex wife's.
While you continue to blab about law suits...perhaps you can list the convictions against Trump as an individual?
We all wait with baited breath....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Just because you didn't know anything about Trump is no reason to assume everyone else was as ignorant.


Is that what I assumed?
Perhaps it is you who is doing the assuming .....


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/06/01/donald-trump-lawsuits-legal-battles/84995854/

"Donald Trump is a fighter, famous for legal skirmishes over everything from his golf courses to his tax bills to Trump University. But until now, it hasn’t been clear precisely how litigious he is and what that might portend for a Trump presidency.

An exclusive USA TODAY analysis of legal filings across the United States finds that the presumptive Republican presidential nominee and his businesses have been involved in at least 3,500 legal actions in federal and state courts during the past three decades. They range from skirmishes with casino patrons to million-dollar real estate suits to personal defamation lawsuits.

*The sheer volume of lawsuits is unprecedented for a presidential nominee. No candidate of a major party has had anything approaching the number of Trump’s courtroom entanglements."*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2016/06/01/donald-trump-lawsuits-legal-battles/84995854/
> 
> "Donald Trump is a fighter, famous for legal skirmishes over everything from his golf courses to his tax bills to Trump University. But until now, it hasn’t been clear precisely how litigious he is and what that might portend for a Trump presidency.
> 
> ...


 Hillary's blind supporters like to claim she's never been convicted of anything..
"Even with the 'unprecedented' number of lawsuits , Trump has never been convicted of anything."
He and Hillary have that in common too...
Folks with money get sued for things like discrimination and defamation.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Folks with money get sued for things like discrimination and defamation.


True, but 3500 lawsuits, wow.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The suit was brought as part of a nationwide inquiry against a number of companies, and the matter was ultimately settled without any finding of liability and without any admission of wrongdoing whatsoever,
> Why do you defend Hillary? Your not voting for her either....are you?
> Lawsuits from his divorces? Imagine that?
> Funny he remains friendly with all his ex wife's.
> ...


...bated...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> ...bated...


When all else fails, edit the post....


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The suit was brought as part of a nationwide inquiry against a number of companies, and the matter was ultimately settled without any finding of liability and without any admission of wrongdoing whatsoever,
> Why do you defend Hillary? Your not voting for her either....are you?
> Lawsuits from his divorces? Imagine that?
> Funny he remains friendly with all his ex wife's.
> ...


Civil lawsuits don't generally resolve to a "conviction".  One side wins, or the other, or they settle and agree the suit is over.  You could have asked how many Trump has lost, or settled with big cash payments to the other side, but I am sure you wanted to avoid the answer to that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Civil lawsuits don't generally resolve to a "conviction".  One side wins, or the other, or they settle and agree the suit is over.  You could have asked how many Trump has lost, or settled with big cash payments to the other side, but I am sure you wanted to avoid the answer to that.


Fill us all in Magoo we are waiting, hardly waiting mind you...how many has Trump lost, what were the settlements that were reached & much did Trump pay out in those lawsuits?

You know you could have just answered that in your reply ...instead you come off as a condescending prick.

We anxiously await the big news...

I do know that former President Bill Clinton settled a law suit with Paula Jones for $850,000.00
Don't know that she received that amount. I know he was disbarred in Arkansas. So what have we learned here? Even the President can be sued.

Can't wait e....please do us all a favor and share that information you're holding.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fill us all in Magoo we are waiting, hardly waiting mind you...how many has Trump lost, what were the settlements that were reached & much did Trump pay out in those lawsuits?
> 
> You know you could have just answered that in your reply ...instead you come off as a condescending prick.
> 
> ...


Google "lawsuits trump lost" -> 11,400,000 results


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2016)

Do you believe believe that America will be better off in the long run if we eliminate environmental regulation, abolish the income tax, do away with public schools, and dismantle Social Security and Medicare?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you believe believe that America will be better off in the long run if we eliminate environmental regulation, abolish the income tax, do away with public schools, and dismantle Social Security and Medicare?


Dismantle Social Security?  Where the hell have you been?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you believe believe that America will be better off in the long run if we eliminate environmental regulation, abolish the income tax, do away with public schools, and dismantle Social Security and Medicare?


You forgot to euthanize granny, and drown all the puppies.
Oh yeah, ..and "Soylent Green is people."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you believe believe that America will be better off in the long run if we eliminate environmental regulation, abolish the income tax, do away with public schools, and dismantle Social Security and Medicare?


Nope.
But the EPA has to much power regarding regulations.
Income tax reform is needed, a flat income tax seems to be the way to go.
Public schools should be controlled at the local level, not in DC.
Social Security and Medicare are paid into by tax payers and if properly administered, should be solvent.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You forgot to euthanize granny, and drown all the puppies.
> Oh yeah, ..and "Soylent Green is people."


Oh.... got it, we're talking about what Republican's want to do.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Google "lawsuits trump lost" -> 11,400,000 results


It's your story, you go ahead and tell it MAgoo....


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nope.
> But the EPA has to much power regarding regulations.
> Income tax reform is needed, a flat income tax seems to be the way to go.
> Public schools should be controlled at the local level, not in DC.
> Social Security and Medicare are paid into by tax payers and if properly administered, should be solvent.


Explain what you mean by "flat income tax".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Civil lawsuits don't generally resolve to a "conviction".  One side wins, or the other, or they settle and agree the suit is over.  You could have asked how many Trump has lost, or settled with big cash payments to the other side, but I am sure you wanted to avoid the answer to that.


try,  ..find resolution with a "conviction".
You're welcome.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Explain what you mean by "flat income tax".


Google flat tax and you'll get 12,400,000 results...


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Google flat tax and you'll get 12,400,000 results...


Other than the complexity and loopholes, what's wrong with our current progressive tax system?


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's your story, you go ahead and tell it MAgoo....


Not only is Trump losing and/or settling lawsuits, he is using his fake charity to pay them off --

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-used-258000-from-his-charity-to-settle-legal-problems/2016/09/20/adc88f9c-7d11-11e6-ac8e-cf8e0dd91dc7_story.html


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Google flat tax and you'll get 12,400,000 results...


There are a lot of options there.  Which one do you support?


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Other than the complexity and loopholes, what's wrong with our current progressive tax system?


It used to be much worse - top rates  over 70%, but with so many exceptions, exemptions, and dodges that anyone making that much could figure out how not to pay the top rates.  An historic example is that of Eisenhower, who after his retirement from the Army, published his memoir Crusade in Europe.  It was a huge seller, almost as if every soldier who served in Europe and every Army officer bought a copy.  The unplanned sudden jump in income from the royalties was going to push Eisenhower into the top bracket, but Treasury ruled that he could treat the income as capital gains, and thus pay a much lower rate.  That ruling was widely noted at the time as unprecedented and not supported in the tax laws, but no one wanted to contest it.

I took advantage of another quirk in the laws.  After I got out of the Navy, my 1977 taxable income jumped up significantly.  I was only getting paid less than $6/hour, but we were really busy that year, so overtime pushed it up much higher (my best day was 14 hours on a holiday => 36 hours pay, plus hotel room, car and per diem because we were working off site).  I was able to use a feature called Income Averaging in 77 and 78 to cut my tax bill a large amount.  

The 1986 "simplification" eliminated a lot of that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Other than the complexity and loopholes, what's wrong with our current progressive tax system?


Monetary and Fiscal policy.  The spending part?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2016)

Here are 15 things that a $15 minimum wage law _does not_ and _cannot_ do:


It does not raise unskilled workers’ productivity or their value to an employer to accompany the 100% increase in wages that employers are forced to pay unskilled workers.
It does not guarantee that a single new job will be created, and in fact a minimum wage law outlaws them; and outlawed jobs are the inevitable result.
It cannot stop employers from reducing the number of low-skilled workers they employ.
It cannot stop employers from reducing the number of weekly work hours assigned to employees at the higher wage.
It cannot stop employers from hiring fewer unskilled workers in the future following a minimum wage hike.
It cannot stop firms from investing in labor-saving technologies like self-ordering kiosks following a minimum wage hike.
It cannot stop firms from decreasing the amount of on-the-job training provided to unskilled workers.
It cannot stop firms from reducing or eliminating workers’ non-monetary fringe benefits.
It cannot stop firms from adjusting (to the disadvantage of workers) other “non-wage attributes” of jobs including: the strictness of work demands, flexibility in scheduling, and upward mobility.
It cannot stop firms from discriminating against low-skilled workers and substituting higher-skilled workers. In fact, the minimum wage law is a law that forces employers to discriminate against workers who have low skills.
It cannot stop firms from discriminating against minority groups.
It cannot stop firms from making location and expansion decisions that avoid geographic areas that have high minimum wages. Example: Buffalo Wild Wings decision to avoid expansion in cities like Seattle with $15 an hour minimum wage laws.
It cannot stop firms from closing down or contracting their operations (and eliminating jobs) following a minimum wage hike.
It cannot stop entrepreneurs and potential small business owners from deciding to *not* start new businesses, or to *not* expand their current businesses because of the higher labor costs from government-mandated minimum wages.
It cannot stop manufacturing firms from outsourcing production overseas and it cannot stop service-sector firms from outsourcing call centers overseas.
Those 15 outcomes, and there are certainly more, represent the many ways that employers will respond to a $15 minimum wage to offset the increase in labor costs mandated by government fiat – and all of those responses disadvantage unskilled workers and reduce employment opportunities.

We can all agree that what we want is for as many Americans as possible to have GOOD JOBS, jobs that pay well and allow workers to live a good life. We can also agree that before you can get a good job, you first need A job, and those first jobs are almost always entry-level jobs.

If we wanted to design a perverse public policy that would minimize employment opportunities for unskilled, entry-level workers, and prevent as many of them as possible from finding their first job, an entry-level job that would put them on the path to eventually getting a really good job, we might propose a $15 an hour minimum wage law. That would guarantee that entry level jobs would be eliminated, and the higher the minimum wage, the more jobs that would be eliminated (see Henry Payne cartoons above).

On the other hand, if we want to maximize employment opportunities for as many Americans as possible, especially the most vulnerable among us (the unskilled, the poor, and minorities), we should NOT erect artificial barriers that will deny employment opportunities to those Americans, and we shouldn’t be outlawing jobs with minimum wage laws. Rather, we should allow market-determined wages to prevail, because we know from ECON 101 that market wages will maximize employment opportunities, while government-mandated wages are guaranteed to reduce employment opportunities.

In closing, remember that the real minimum wage is always zero, because that is the wage that thousands, possibly millions of workers will receive following a government-mandated $15 minimum wage, because they will either lose their jobs or fail to find jobs when they enter the labor force. That’s a very cruel public policy, and I urge the city of Minneapolis and the citizens of Minneapolis and Minnesota to reject that form of cruelty, a cruelty that would inflict the most harm on the most vulnerable and disadvantaged among us.

*Bonus Venn Diagram*:


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Other than the complexity and loopholes, what's wrong with our current progressive tax system?


Wez...
See National Debt.....
50% of tax payers pay nada....perhaps since we all benefit, we should all pay something?

Let's ask MAgoo, shall we?
What do you think MAgoo?
Were you able to find the information you were pondering regarding flat tax?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> There are a lot of options there.  Which one do you support?


One that addresses deficit spending year after year...
One that would work.
One that would have more payers.
Tell me MAgoo, which one do you suggest?


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> One that addresses deficit spending year after year...
> One that would work.
> One that would have more payers.
> Tell me MAgoo, which one do you suggest?


It looks like you believe in fairy tales, unless you can firm up some details like --
What "flat" rate?
What is counted as income?
What deductions, exemptions, credits are permitted?
What would be the impact on current long-term tax-deferment plans?
How much revenue would it raise, compared to the current horrid system?

I haven't seen any plan touted as "flat tax" that makes sense with those factors taken into account


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wez...
> See National Debt.....
> 50% of tax payers pay nada....perhaps since we all benefit, we should all pay something?


What do poor people have to do with the National debt?  40+% of taxpayers pay nothing because their income is too low to pay taxes.

What's wrong with skewing the tax system, like our progressive tax system does, toward those who can most afford to pay taxes?

A flat tax punishes the poor and benefits the rich, is that what you want?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> What do poor people have to do with the National debt?  40+% of taxpayers pay nothing because their income is too low to pay taxes.
> 
> What's wrong with skewing the tax system, like our progressive tax system does, toward those who can most afford to pay taxes?
> 
> A flat tax punishes the poor and benefits the rich, is that what you want?


I'm sorry I expect to much from you and MAgoo.
Who said poor people had anything to do with the national debt? I didn't.
Wez, you asked what was wrong with the current system...I answered see the national debt.
Under our current system the national debt continues to climb. The current system doesn't work very well.

One of the big bitches from many is that write offs such as the mortgage interest favors the rich..
Then there are business expenses, that wage earners can't claim, bla bla bla....
Rich guys with really good tax attorney's will pay far less as a % than us middle class guys.

So, let's let the poor continue not to pay taxes, set a number $15,000.00? $20,000.00? $35,000.00?
Make that a base line. You earn at or below the base, you pay no tax.
Everybody else pays... again set a number 10%? 15%? 18.5% 28%? and they pay that number on all their income.
Both sets of numbers can be easily manipulated or changed as the economy strengthens or weakens or as additional revenues are needed.

Does that really punish the poor?
I suppose it's just a fairy tale....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> It looks like you believe in fairy tales, unless you can firm up some details like --
> What "flat" rate?
> What is counted as income?
> What deductions, exemptions, credits are permitted?
> ...


Think about it, ponder it if you will.
You believe yourself smarter than ...well....everyone.
Let's hear what MAgoo would do.
Just don't think about it too hard, you might soil yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> It looks like you believe in fairy tales, unless you can firm up some details like --
> What "flat" rate?
> What is counted as income?
> What deductions, exemptions, credits are permitted?
> ...


That's because you're ignoring spending


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> What do poor people have to do with the National debt?  40+% of taxpayers pay nothing because their income is too low to pay taxes.
> 
> What's wrong with skewing the tax system, like our progressive tax system does, toward those who can most afford to pay taxes?
> 
> A flat tax punishes the poor and benefits the rich, is that what you want?


Clueless


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who said poor people had anything to do with the national debt? I didn't.
> Wez, you asked what was wrong with the current system...I answered see the national debt.


...and immediately followed it with: "50% of tax payers pay nada....perhaps since we all benefit, we should all pay something?"



Lion Eyes said:


> So, let's let the poor continue not to pay taxes, set a number $15,000.00? $20,000.00? $35,000.00?
> Make that a base line. You earn at or below the base, you pay no tax.
> Everybody else pays... again set a number 10%? 15%? 18.5% 28%? and they pay that number on all their income.
> Both sets of numbers can be easily manipulated or changed as the economy strengthens or weakens or as additional revenues are needed.
> ...


If the "poor" are exempted, than no, but a progressive tax system skews the tax payments toward those most able to afford them.

Yes, you can exempt poverty levels, but those just above paying the same as the rich and they are the ones who get screwed.  The rich make out because they no longer are shouldering the majority of tax burden, like they currently do.

I'm middle class (depending on how you define it), I don't want a flat tax.  I think what we have now actually works pretty well, despite various complaints, usually from those who don't fully understand taxation.


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2016)

If your goal is to cut tax revenue to the Gov., across the board, mostly from the rich, and get more from lower incomes, than a flat tax is what you want.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> ...and immediately followed it with: "50% of tax payers pay nada....perhaps since we all benefit, we should all pay something?"
> 
> If the "poor" are exempted, than no, but a progressive tax system skews the tax payments toward those most able to afford them.
> 
> ...


It's the spending that you don't fully understand Mr. 10 letters after my name.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2016)

State Department spokesman John Kirby acknowledged Wednesday that Islamic State terrorists are trying to mingle with refugee populations overseas in the hopes of making it to the U.S. posing as a refugee.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> What do poor people have to do with the National debt?  40+% of taxpayers pay nothing because their income is too low to pay taxes.
> 
> What's wrong with skewing the tax system, like our progressive tax system does, toward those who can most afford to pay taxes?
> 
> A flat tax punishes the poor and benefits the rich, is that what you want?


That depends on the details.  

We currently  have a government and election system that is thoroughly in the pockets of big money.  If we completely scrap the income tax system and replace it with another revenue-generating process, who do you think will get the biggest favors?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> That depends on the details.
> 
> We currently  have a government and election system that is thoroughly in the pockets of big money.  If we completely scrap the income tax system and replace it with another revenue-generating process, who do you think will get the biggest favors?


Let the consumers decide with a consumption tax.  How about 22%?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> If your goal is to cut tax revenue to the Gov., across the board, mostly from the rich, and get more from lower incomes, than a flat tax is what you want.


Poppycock Wez.

The rates can be changed if necessary, just as they are changed now.
The rich will continue to pay far more than the middle class.
Do the math..
10% of $55,000. is $5,500.00
10% of 1,000,000.00 is $100,000.00
No need for tax attorney's to figure all the "write offs"....


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2016)

Let me explain in very simple terms, the actual calculations are more complex.

We know the lowest incomes, after standars deductions and exemptions, pay nothing.

We know lower middle class pays about 10-15% of their net income.

Mid class about 20%.

Upper Mid about 28%.

High income earners about 35%.

Again, rough numbers because of the many variables involved.

The super rich whose income is derived largely from tax free bonds and stock dividends, pay much lower rates because of the incentives designed to make investment in the economy (stocks and municipal bonds) worthwhile.

So a flat tax punishes low and Mid earners and benefits high earners, relative to our current system.

If the intent of a flat tax system is to take away the preferential tax treatment of municipal bonds and stock dividends and make the super rich pay much higher taxes, than the likely result would be they invest overseas in Countries that have more attractive tax systems.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Let me explain in very simple terms, the actual calculations are more complex.
> 
> We know the lowest incomes, after standars deductions and exemptions, pay nothing.
> 
> ...



The countries that have attractive tax systems, already have investments from the super rich....
The argument coming from the progressives is the top 10% should pay their fair share, the 10% now pay 70% of the income taxes.
40% of us pay the remaining 30% of taxes. What is more fair than a flat tax?
For the flat tax to work the tax code must be thrown out. 
The poor have no need for a tax code. The tax code is written to protect the wealthy.

I gotta believe that most folks, including the "high earners", would welcome a straight 15% or 20% or 25% tax on income.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Let the consumers decide with a consumption tax.  How about 22%?


Simple.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The countries that have attractive tax systems, already have investments from the super rich....
> The argument coming from the progressives is the top 10% should pay their fair share, the 10% now pay 70% of the income taxes.
> 40% of us pay the remaining 30% of taxes. What is more fair than a flat tax?
> For the flat tax to work the tax code must be thrown out.
> ...


What countries have attractive tax systems?  Why are they attractive?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> What countries have attractive tax systems?  Why are they attractive?


This is a really tough question.
Would I want to pay more or less?
hmmmm.
This is gonna take some pondering.


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The countries that have attractive tax systems, already have investments from the super rich....


Do you want that trend to continue by making our tax code less attactive?



Lion Eyes said:


> The argument coming from the progressives is the top 10% should pay their fair share, the 10% now pay 70% of the income taxes.


True, but that's not what I'm saying.  Most complaints about taxes are ill informed.



Lion Eyes said:


> 40% of us pay the remaining 30% of taxes. What is more fair than a flat tax?


"Fair", not for the Mid incomes.  I just explained it above, do you need to reread it?



Lion Eyes said:


> I gotta believe that most folks, including the "high earners", would welcome a straight 15% or 20% or 25% tax on income.


"Most" being a term that needs definition because, as I've already stated above, Mid income gets to shoulder more of the tax burden, compared to our current tax system.

If your goal is to reduce overall taxes going to the Gov. by slashing what the high earners pay, than a flat tax system is what you want.


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh look what Mr. "Free Market" Teabagger Rick Snyder is up to:

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-michigan-idUSKCN11S20R

_""Tesla Motors Inc Thursday sued Michigan Governor Rick Snyder and other state officials in federal court over the state's refusal to allow the Palo Alto, California automaker to sell vehicles directly to consumers.

A spokesman for Snyder said the governor had no comment.

"Unfortunately, the local auto dealers and local manufacturers have made clear that they oppose any law that would allow Tesla to operate in Michigan," Tesla's statement said. "As one leading legislator told Tesla: the local auto dealers do not want you here. The local manufacturers do not want you here. So you’re not going to be here.""_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

,





espola said:


> What countries have attractive tax systems?  Why are they attractive?


Ask Wezzer, he posted it,  it's one of his argument against a flat tax, not mine.
Trust me if the rich can move money over seas or off shore to save taxes, they will they are & they have.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Oh look what Mr. "Free Market" Teabagger Rick Snyder is up to:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-michigan-idUSKCN11S20R
> 
> ...


Ah yes.  Taxpayer subsidized Tesla


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> ,
> Ask Wezzer, he posted it,  it's one of his argument against a flat tax, not mine.





Lion Eyes said:


> The countries that have attractive tax systems, already have investments from the super rich....


Stand by your own statements dude...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you want that trend to continue by making our tax code less attactive?
> 
> It's your statement, not mine... the rich will move their money where ever they need to in order to save money on taxes.
> 
> ...


Any proof of that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Stand by your own statements dude...


I got your 'dude' hangin'...
I responded to your post Wezzer, but if you need help....well I'm your Huckleberry.

How much money is in off shore accounts?  Billions? Trillions? I've read numbers like 32 TRILLION...
"In 2011, states lost approximately $39.8 billion in tax revenues from corporations and wealthy individuals who sheltered money in foreign tax havens. Multinational corporations account for more than $26 billion of the lost tax revenue, and wealthy individuals account for the rest."
http://www.uspirgedfund.org/reports/usf/hidden-cost-offshore-tax-havens


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I got your 'dude' hangin'...
> I responded to your post Wezzer, but if you need help....well I'm your Huckleberry.


Talkin tough like that must really make you feel good, you do it a lot.  Internet tough guys... and please stop using that term from the great movie "Tombstone", it soils it's value when you keep using it.



Lion Eyes said:


> How much money is in off shore accounts?  Billions? Trillions? I've read numbers like 32 TRILLION...
> "In 2011, states lost approximately $39.8 billion in tax revenues from corporations and wealthy individuals who sheltered money in foreign tax havens. Multinational corporations account for more than $26 billion of the lost tax revenue, and wealthy individuals account for the rest."
> http://www.uspirgedfund.org/reports/usf/hidden-cost-offshore-tax-havens


Wow, thanks for alerting me to the existence of offshore money.  Please now link it to a discussion about a flat tax system.  I clearly defined my statements, it seems like you are just throwing out random bits of information...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Talkin tough like that must really make you feel good, you do it a lot.  Internet tough guys... and please stop using that term from the great movie "Tombstone", it soils it's value when you keep using it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for alerting me to the existence of offshore money.  Please now link it to a discussion about a flat tax system.  I clearly defined my statements, it seems like you are just throwing out random bits of information...


DUDE! 
You ask me to "stand by statement", so I did.
Moving money off shore is in reference to the rich moving their money to countries with "attractive tax systems" 
32 TRILLION DOLLARS...
Keep taxing them 'till they are completely fed up and then you have the drinking in a bar story in real life.
You know the one where the rich guy who pays 59% of the of the bill and then gets his ass stomped? It's a good analogy.
I didn't think I would frighten you by mocking your use of the word dude.
I'll unhang your dude....I'll try to remember how sensitive you are. Dude.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Stand by your own statements dude...


Elon Musk's growing empire is fueled by $4.9 billion in government subsidies

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-musk-subsidies-20150531-story.html


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Elon Musk's growing empire is fueled by $4.9 billion in government subsidies
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-musk-subsidies-20150531-story.html


Apparently that is as far as your tweeter read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> Apparently that is as far as your tweeter read.


About 25,400 results (0.59 seconds)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Oh look what Mr. "Free Market" Teabagger Rick Snyder is up to:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-michigan-idUSKCN11S20R
> 
> ...


Apparently the good ole U.S.A. is a nice little tax haven.

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-musk-subsidies-20150531-story.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> ,
> Ask Wezzer, he posted it,  it's one of his argument against a flat tax, not mine.
> Trust me if the rich can move money over seas or off shore to save taxes, they will they are & they have.


The rich are actually still investing in the Taxpayer Bailout Capital of the World, the U.S.A.  The Finance guy, Wezdumb, should know that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Oh look what Mr. "Free Market" Teabagger Rick Snyder is up to:
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-michigan-idUSKCN11S20R
> 
> ...


Nice for Tesla to have an extra 4 billion in U.S. Taxpayer money to sue Michigan tax payers.  No doubt, as a champion for free markets, you are advising your clients to buy Tesla shares.


----------



## Wez (Sep 22, 2016)

Yet another problem with open or concealed carry, when approaching a scene, how do Police know what the status is?  Crime with a gun, not allowed to own a gun, legal gun but not open or concealed, open but not concealed, legal both open and concealed?  Being a cop must be tough in rough neighborhoods with lax gun laws...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yet another problem with open or concealed carry, when approaching a scene, how do Police know what the status is?  Crime with a gun, not allowed to own a gun, legal gun but not open or concealed, open but not concealed, legal both open and concealed?  Being a cop must be tough in rough neighborhoods with lax gun laws...


Clueless


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice for Tesla to have an extra 4 billion in U.S. Taxpayer money to sue Michigan tax payers.  No doubt, as a champion for free markets, you are advising your clients to buy Tesla shares.


 Are you suggesting the $4 billion was a cash payment to Tesla?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> Are you suggesting the $4 billion was a cash payment to Tesla?


No


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> Are you suggesting the $4 billion was a cash payment to Tesla?


Are you suggesting the $4 billion was cash that Tesla would have spent in the absence of a $4 billion subsidy?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you suggesting the $4 billion was cash that Tesla would have spent in the absence of a $4 billion subsidy?


Did you actually read the article you linked?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> Did you actually read the article you linked?


Yes.  Did you?  If so, answer the question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> Are you suggesting the $4 billion was a cash payment to Tesla?



… is from page 50 of Arnold Kling’s excellent new book, _Specialization and Trade: A Re-introduction to Economics_ (original emphasis):

What we should be comparing is not the existing market configuration with an ideal based on a simple model but the market _process_ of error correction (without subsidies to Tesla) with the political _process_ of error correction (subsidies to Tesla).

If the above sounds trivially true, it is – in a sense.  But in another sense it’s not trivially true, because many economists – including Nobel laureates such as Joseph Stiglitz, George Akerlof, Paul Krugman, and Robert Shiller – routinely compare static, real-world market (no subsidies to Tesla) situations with idealized, imagined political outcomes and then conclude that the market has failed and that, as a result, more power and resources must be turned over to state officials....(to give subsidies to Tesla)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2016)

..............................



Anybody surprised?
Anybody gonna be surprised when it's Iran instead of North Korea, Persian Gulf instead of South Korea & Middle East instead of Korean Peninsula?



UNITED NATIONS — North Korea's foreign minister condemned the United States on Friday for flying supersonic bombers over South Korea earlier this week and vowed his country will strengthen its nuclear capabilities in defiance of multiple U.N. Security Council resolutions.

In a defiant speech before the U.N. General Assembly, Ri Yong Ho said the Korean Peninsula "has now been turned into the world's most dangerous hot spot which can even ignite the outbreak of a nuclear war." He blamed the United States and "its hostile policy" against North Korea.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/north-korea-vows-in-un-speech-to-strengthen-nuclear-forces/ar-BBwyj5U?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2016)

http://www.techpolicydaily.com/communications/washingtons-weird-war-free/

*The latest victim in the war on free*

Unlike India, the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) has not yet prohibited free data in the US. But the agency has been investigating the practice for 10 months, so far without resolution. Still, according to FCC Commissioner O’Rielly, the FCC inquiry itself has led companies to keep free data offerings on the drawing board, not in the marketplace.

*Not to be outdone, the Department of Justice (DOJ) is threatening to shut down the University of California-Berkeley’s free online educational offerings. In an investigation unrelated to free data, DOJ says Berkeley’s numerous and heterogeneous online courses don’t comply with the Americans with Disabilities Act and must be fixed or taken down. DOJ claims the multitude of free course videos don’t all contain proper captioning or sound or video quality.*

Berkeley replied that it will cooperate with the investigation but also wondered whether it could continue offering the courses to the public:

“In many cases the requirements proposed by the department would require the university to implement extremely expensive measures to continue to make these resources available to the public for free. We believe that in a time of substantial budget deficits and shrinking state financial support, our first obligation is to use our limited resources to support our enrolled students. Therefore, we must strongly consider the unenviable option of whether to remove content from public access.”

*The irony is thick. We are constantly trying to find ways to improve access (often by reducing cost) to both mobile connectivity and higher education. What could be more important in our world than knowledge and connectivity? Yet Washington is threatening to outlaw two innovations that do just that — improve access to education and to the internet.*

In each case, the free offerings are expanding access to vast audiences who otherwise would not enjoy the opportunity. Zero rating reduces the cost of mobile so that (1) existing subscribers can access more content and (2) non-subscribers become subscribers. In the case of Berkeley (and many other universities), people across the nation and the world gain access to courses that normally come with a $40,000 tuition bill.


----------



## Wez (Sep 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Anybody surprised?
> Anybody gonna be surprised when it's Iran instead of North Korea, Persian Gulf instead of South Korea & Middle East instead of Korean Peninsula?


You still don't get it, if Iran wants nukes, we can't stop them and weren't stopping them.  Now we've at least delayed them and added some transparency.

You continually imply that the Iran deal is giving them nukes... it's plain wrong.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> You still don't get it, if Iran wants nukes, we can't stop them and weren't stopping them.  Now we've at least delayed them and added some transparency.
> 
> You continually imply that the Iran deal is giving them nukes... it's plain wrong.


Wishful thinking Wez. The Iran deal isn't giving them nukes, I never implied that, it gave them money and lifted the sanctions.
They wanted their frozen assets returned. We returned them plus interest, in cash!
The Iranians will do as the North Koreans have done, ignore the agreement and pursue their atomic bomb program.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2016)

..........................


WASHINGTON — Democrats and Republicans are vowing to decisively override President Barack Obama's veto of a bill to allow families of Sept. 11 victims to sue the government of Saudi Arabia for the kingdom's alleged backing of the terrorists who killed nearly 3,000 people.
Obama rejected the bill Friday, warning of a host of unintended and severe consequences if it were enacted. The legislation, according to Obama, could leave American troops and diplomats overseas vulnerable to lawsuits in foreign courts from people seeking redress for actions taken by armed groups that are backed or trained by the United States.
The bill's proponents disputed Obama's rationale, arguing the measure is narrowly tailored and applies only to acts of terrorism that occur on U.S. soil.
"This is a disappointing decision that will be swiftly and soundly overturned in Congress," said Sen. Chuck Schumer, D-N.Y., who sponsored the bill. "If the Saudis did nothing wrong, they should not fear this legislation. If they were culpable in 9/11, they should be held accountable."
Sen. John Cornyn, R-Texas, another of the bill's sponsor, criticized Obama for failing to listen to the families of the victims and said he looked forward to the opportunity for Congress to override the veto.
read more:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/lawmakers-vow-to-override-obamas-veto-of-sept-11-bill/ar-BBwzrJK?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Sep 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Iranians will do as the North Koreans have done, ignore the agreement and pursue their atomic bomb program.


No Lion, they won't ignore the deal because they don't want harsh economic sanctions.  Stop talking out your ass and read something about the deal.  Your statements show great ignorance.

http://www.ploughshares.org/issues-analysis/article/one-year-iran-deal-working

_"One year later, the agreement is working: all of Iran's pathways to a nuclear weapon have been verifiably blocked, and international sanctions lifted. The agreement was won not by force, but by diplomacy. Over the course of the past 6 months since the deal was implemented in January, a number of experts, editorial boards and thought leaders have written about the benefits of the agreement -- and why it's so important that we protect it. Here are some valuable and informative quotations by some of them, and the articles from which they are sourced. "_


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wishful thinking Wez. The Iran deal isn't giving them nukes, I never implied that, it gave them money and lifted the sanctions.
> They wanted their frozen assets returned. We returned them plus interest, in cash!
> The Iranians will do as the North Koreans have done, ignore the agreement and pursue their atomic bomb program.


 Can you show some sort of reference where the US wanted to keep the frozen assets plus the interest?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2016)

Wez said:


> No Lion, they won't ignore the deal because they don't want harsh economic sanctions.  Stop talking out your ass and read something about the deal.  Your statements show great ignorance.
> 
> http://www.ploughshares.org/issues-analysis/article/one-year-iran-deal-working
> 
> _"One year later, the agreement is working: all of Iran's pathways to a nuclear weapon have been verifiably blocked, and international sanctions lifted. The agreement was won not by force, but by diplomacy. Over the course of the past 6 months since the deal was implemented in January, a number of experts, editorial boards and thought leaders have written about the benefits of the agreement -- and why it's so important that we protect it. Here are some valuable and informative quotations by some of them, and the articles from which they are sourced. "_


Bless your little optimistic heart...
The North Korean deal promised harsh sanctions also...
The deal allows Iran to continue enrichment of uranium.
We consider both agreements as "non proliferation" agreements. North Korea & Iran not so much.
Being your Huckleberry, let me suggest you pull your head out of your ass and explain what you believe is meant by Iran when they "suggest a new and constructive way to re-create the international order"?
Here's more talkin out my ass...Iran still preaches death to America and the destruction of Israel & is the number one supporter of international terrorism.
Since the agreement they have increased belligerent & aggressive actions in the Persian Gulf, pulled that one out of my ass too.
With billions in released cash, the Iranians can continue their pursuits...  


NEW YORK — A year ago, Iran seemed on the verge of a new relationship with the United States and the world.
In his address to the United Nations last fall, President Hassan Rouhani said the nuclear deal just signed, lifting sanctions and setting limits on Iran’s nuclear program, was a foundation for change.
*“We were not solely seeking a nuclear deal,” he said. “We want to suggest a **new and constructive way to re-create the international order**.”*
Flash forward a year, and Rouhani’s optimism has been replaced by disappointment and finger-pointing.
In his U.N. speech and a wide-ranging news conference this week, Rouhani bitterly accused the United States of failing to live up to its obligations under the nuclear deal. In the eight months since the deal was implemented, he said, Washington had delayed licenses for business transactions and blocked Iran’s access to banks.
“The lack of compliance . . . on the part of the United States in the past several months represents a flawed approach that should be rectified forthwith,” he said Thursday.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/a-year-after-the-nuclear-deal-iranian-optimism-turns-sour/2016/09/23/8a7a8611-335d-48c9-ac1f-777f960ebada_story.html

*The U.S. regarded the Agreed Framework primarily a non-proliferation agreement, whereas North Korea placed greater value on measures normalizing relations with the U.S.*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agreed_Framework


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Can you show some sort of reference where the US wanted to keep the frozen assets plus the interest?


We've had the frozen assets since the Jimmy Carter administrations.
Iran has been and continues to be the number one supporter if terrorism world wide.
To be number 1, one needs cash.
Apparently our negotiators believed giving back the cash PLUS interest was a good thing.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We've had the frozen assets since the Jimmy Carter administrations.
> Iran has been and continues to be the number one supporter if terrorism world wide.
> To be number 1, one needs cash.
> Apparently our negotiators believed giving back the cash PLUS interest was a good thing.


 Are you aware, we were going to lose a court case for holding those assets?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The deal allows Iran to continue enrichment of uranium.


True, up to about 3.7% U235, which is near the minimum usable in a nuclear power plant.  In order to meet the requirement, Iran has to mix down any stocks already at a higher level, and are limited to 300 kilograms of enriched material in total.  They are mothballing 2/3 of their enrichment centrifuges and converting one of their enrichment factories to other research.

Iran may have agreed to those limits because they realize, as have other technologically-advanced countries, that nuclear weapons development money is better spent on advanced conventional explosives (and other means of destruction) delivered by high-precision vehicles.  Iran has already hinted that they have missiles capable of destroying most of Israel's defense infrastructure without using nuclear weapons.

As for North Korea, the weapon I fear most of theirs is their submarines.    They have 10 or so obsolete Soviet Golf-class ballistic-missile subs which can legally patrol within a few miles of our coast.  The bad news is that they certainly can make precision-delivery missiles, but the good news is that the Golf subs are diesel-powered, so they are easy for the USN to track.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Are you aware, we were going to lose a court case for holding those assets?


It was already lost.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Are you aware, we were going to lose a court case for holding those assets?


Hmmm....what court would that be?

Edgartown, Massachusetts (CNN)Iran's former hard-line leader is pressuring President Barack Obama to return billions of dollars in seized Iranian assets, though it's almost certain his appeals will go nowhere.

Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, Iran's president from 2005-2013, demanded in a letter that Obama overturn an April US Supreme Court ruling that allowed the seizure of $2 billion worth of Iranian assets to compensate victims of a 1983 terror attack.
In his entreaty, Ahmadinejad suggested Obama had failed to deliver on a promise to improve ties to Iran by allowing the court decision to stand.
"It is with great regret that your explicitly announced undertakings ... including your public as well as written announcements to mend ties with the Iranian nation, and to make compensation for about sixty years of oppression and cruelty by different American governments against the Iranian nation, were never fulfilled," he wrote.
*America's high court agreed earlier this year with a lower court decision permitting seizure of the US-held assets to compensate families of a bombing attack on a US Marine barracks in Lebanon. The 1983 bombing, which killed 241 US service personnel, was traced to Hezbollah.* *In 2003, a US federal judge ruled the terrorist group carried out the attack at the direction of the Iranian government.*
http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/09/politics/mahmoud-ahmadinejad-letter-to-obama-seized-assets/index.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm....what court would that be?
> 
> Edgartown, Massachusetts (CNN)Iran's former hard-line leader is pressuring President Barack Obama to return billions of dollars in seized Iranian assets, though it's almost certain his appeals will go nowhere.
> 
> ...


Treasury's War

https://books.google.com/books/about/Treasury_s_War.html?id=QFre4GHv79cC&printsec=frontcover&source=kp_read_button&hl=en#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Just a Parent (Sep 26, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wondering why Trump wasn't considered all these things before he decided to run & especially after he won the nomination? . . .


He was.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 26, 2016)

Nasal Spray.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2016)

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2016)

Just a Parent said:


> He was.


NBC is facilitator & enabler ....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2016)

espola said:


> You use that phrase a lot.  What do you think it means?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yea, these people...


The worst part about Hillary isnʻt that she is a law breaking liar, chrony capitalist, sexist.  Itʻs that her supporters know that and donʻt care.  They still want to crown a liar as the first woman POTUS.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2016)

violating 18 U.S.C. 793(f), which states:

_*Whoever, being entrusted with or having lawful possession or control of any document, *writing, code book, signal book, sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blueprint, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, note, or information, relating to the national defense, *(1) through gross negligence permits the same to be removed from its proper place of custody or delivered to anyone in violation of his trust, or to be lost, stolen, abstracted, or destroyed . . . Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both.*_

(emphasis added)

In criminal law, unless strict liability applies, a statute can require four distinct mental states (“mens rea”) to commit a crime: (i) purpose, (ii) knowledge, (iii) recklessness, and (iv) criminal/gross negligence.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2016)

A current events question - when one is within sight of a police shooting, as happened yesterday in El Cajon, and the police confiscate everyone's cellphones (as bystanders reported happened yesterday in El Cajon), how long until the phones are returned?


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2016)

espola said:


> A current events question - when one is within sight of a police shooting, as happened yesterday in El Cajon, and the police confiscate everyone's cellphones (as bystanders reported happened yesterday in El Cajon), how long until the phones are returned?


Is there an alternative to 911 that one can call when a non-lethal response is desired or indicated?  Could we make one?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Is there an alternative to 911 that one can call when a non-lethal response is desired or indicated?  Could we make one?


Just wade on in and handle it yourself.
If you dont want to, just wait and see what happens.
Do you have any idea how many 911 responses are made every day, and what percentage of those end in "lethal force"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

*Acceptance rates at US medical schools in 2015 reveal ongoing racial preferences for blacks and Hispanics*

*




*

*http://www.aei.org/publication/acceptance-rates-at-us-medical-schools-in-2015-reveal-ongoing-discrimination-against-asian-americans-and-whites/*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Acceptance rates at US medical schools in 2015 reveal ongoing racial preferences for blacks and Hispanics*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Does how the student has to pay for medical school come into play?   Even more salient, is the cost of applications skewing the result that your author is using to show some sort of racial bias? The application cost is often waived based on financial need bases. Many schools give cost preference to students who agree to do things like stay in the region for 5 years after finishing working as primary care physicians. I know a kid who is in residency after going to Grenada for med school strictly on a cost basis.  Medicare will help pay your med school but you have to agree to see Medicare patients.  How a student will pay for school has great bearing on where they apply.

No matter how you look at it, acceptance is not indicative of the race of new doctors graduating.  Of the 18,705 new med school grads last year, 1,061 were black, 854 were Hispanic, 3,701 were Asian and the overwhelming majority were white at 10,992.

I wonder what the agenda of the author was using a statistic that has no bearing on outcome and using it to show a racial bias that has no bearing on the actual outcomes.   What was your agenda for posting this meaningless data?

http://kff.org/other/state-indicator/distribution-by-race-ethnicity/?currentTimeframe=0&sortModel={"colId":"Location","sort":"asc"}


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Does how the student has to pay for medical school come into play?


Of course it does.  After acceptance.   





Andy Dukes said:


> Even more salient, is the cost of applications skewing the result that your author is using to show some sort of racial bias?


Yes.  It is skewed to show those that paid the application cost. LOL 





Andy Dukes said:


> The application cost is often waived based on financial need bases.


Chump change compared to tuition......wait for it....if you're accepted. 





Andy Dukes said:


> Many schools give cost preference to students who agree to do things like stay in the region for 5 years after finishing working as primary care physicians.


If you're accepted.





Andy Dukes said:


> I know a kid who is in residency after going to Grenada for med school strictly on a cost basis.


Is he asian or white?  





Andy Dukes said:


> Medicare will help pay your med school but you have to agree to see Medicare patients.


Just another way for taxpayers to pay for the tuitions of med students.  Can you guess which ones?  





Andy Dukes said:


> How a student will pay for school has great bearing on where they apply.


According to your previous sentence, *who will pay for school has great bearing on where they apply.*



Andy Dukes said:


> No matter how you look at it, acceptance is not indicative of the race of new doctors graduating.  Of the 18,705 new med school grads last year, 1,061 were black, 854 were Hispanic, 3,701 were Asian and the overwhelming majority were white at 10,992..


So you believe in reverse discrimination?  Lets apply that same reasoning to Professional Football, Basketball, and Baseball.



Andy Dukes said:


> I wonder what the agenda of the author was using a statistic that has no bearing on outcome and using it to show a racial bias that has no bearing on the actual outcomes.   What was your agenda for posting this meaningless data?


To point out discrimination against whites and asians.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> .
> 
> To point out discrimination against whites and asians.


 But there is no discrimination against Asians or whites.  That is clear by the graduation rates.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> But there is no discrimination against Asians or whites.  That is clear by the graduation rates.


You're not talking graduation rates.  You're talking actual number of students according to your post.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're not talking graduation rates.  You're talking actual number of students according to your post.


 I am talking about graduation rates. That is what I linked to.  A recap by Kaiser titled:

Distribution of Medical School Graduates by Race/Ethnicity


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am talking about graduation rates. That is what I linked to.  A recap by Kaiser titled:
> 
> Distribution of Medical School Graduates by Race/Ethnicity


Never mind.  You posted number of graduates.  The rates are in your link and they do not eliminate the fact that you advocate reverse discrimination simply because the grad rate for whites is 54%, and 10% for asians, 21% for blacks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Never mind.  You posted number of graduates.  The rates are in your link and they do not eliminate the fact that you advocate reverse discrimination simply because the grad rate for whites is 54%, and 10% for asians, 21% for blacks.


Sorry 58, 19.8, 5.7 respectively.


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're not talking graduation rates.  You're talking actual number of students according to your post.


Funny.  Izzy arguing about percentages.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sorry 58, 19.8, 5.7 respectively.


 So much for reverse discrimination.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

espola said:


> Funny.  Izzy arguing about percentages.


Nah, waiting for you to provide the spreadsheet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> So much for reverse discrimination.


You can run, but you can't hide.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can run, but you can't hide.


 I know.  Why did you post that non relevant statistical garbage in the first place?  Using stats to try to show something that is not real.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I know.  Why did you post that non relevant statistical garbage in the first place?  Using stats to try to show something that is not real.


They are relevant to those not being accepted because of their ethnicity.  Not relevant to those that are being accepted because of their ethnicity.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They are relevant to those not being accepted because of their ethnicity.  Not relevant to those that are being accepted because of their ethnicity.


 Nothing in the stats you posted show that whites or Asians are being displaced by less qualified applicants of color.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> So much for reverse discrimination.


Aren't you against high cost of health care and insurance?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Aren't you against high cost of health care and insurance?


 Trying to change the subject?


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I know.  Why did you post that non relevant statistical garbage in the first place?  Using stats to try to show something that is not real.


It's his daily duty to AEI.

No, I don't know why he feels he has a daily duty to AEI.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Nothing in the stats you posted show that whites or Asians are being displaced by less qualified applicants of color.


You can cloak your reverse discrimination however you want.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Trying to change the subject?


No, but it allows you to save yourself from endorsing discrimination.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

espola said:


> It's his daily duty to AEI.
> 
> No, I don't know why he feels he has a daily duty to AEI.


 The assumption the writer wants to make and get folks like Izzy to regurgitate this lie hiding in nonsense.

You have to be a fool and stupid or a lying bag of crap to make some sort of reverse discrimination case from that statistic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

espola said:


> It's his daily duty to AEI.
> 
> No, I don't know why he feels he has a daily duty to AEI.


Don't you mean the Association of American Medical Colleges?  I know, reading not your strong point.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The assumption the writer wants to make and get folks like Izzy to regurgitate this lie hiding in nonsense.
> 
> You have to be a fool and stupid or a lying bag of crap to make some sort of reverse discrimination case from that statistic.


 The Association of American Medical Colleges?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No, but it allows you to save yourself from endorsing discrimination.


 You did not show any discrimination.  Neither did the worthless shameful scum you quoted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> You did not show any discrimination.  Neither did the worthless shameful scum you quoted.


 You mean the Association of American Medical Colleges?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> You did not show any discrimination.


No, but you did.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Association of American Medical Colleges?


 Applications and acceptance do not show discrimination.  You would have to show how many schools each application applied to.  If one applicant applies to 6 schools, that has no bearing on the acceptance and  attendance level. That applicant is only going to attend one school. It is why I commented on application costs and such in my first response.

We can make some sort of assumptions about how many are actually studying based on the graduation rates by race. Using that data, there is certainly no reverse discrimination in graduates. If you wanted to be clear about how that number parallels the accepted and actual studying students by race, we would need to know the drop out rate by race. I am sure that is available.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Applications and acceptance do not show discrimination.  You would have to show how many schools each applicant applied to.  If one applicant applies to 6 schools, that has no bearing on the acceptance and  attendance level. That applicant is only going to attend one school. It is why I commented on application costs and such in my first response.
> 
> We can make some sort of assumptions about how many are actually studying based on the graduation rates by race. Using that data, there is certainly no reverse discrimination in graduates. If you wanted to be clear about how that number parallels the accepted and actual studying students by race, we would need to know the drop out rate by race. I am sure that is available.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Association of American Medical Colleges?


 The AAMC make no assumptions with the data your hero cherry picked to make his assumptions on.

If you want to see actual data of student diversity ( a true sign of discrimination if it existed) look here.  Start on page 66.

https://members.aamc.org/eweb/upload/Diversity in Medical Education Facts and Figures 2012.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The AAMC make no assumptions with the data your hero cherry picked to make his assumptions on.
> 
> If you want to see actual data of student diversity ( a true sign of discrimination if it existed) look here.  Start on page 66.
> 
> https://members.aamc.org/eweb/upload/Diversity in Medical Education Facts and Figures 2012.pdf


Perfect.  What part of what was referenced is not actual data according to your PDF?


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean the Association of American Medical Colleges?


You didn't read the article you linked?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

espola said:


> You didn't read the article you linked?


You didn't read the article I linked and the table reference.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You didn't read the article I linked and the table reference.


 I did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I did.


And again, What part of what was referenced in the article is not the actual data from your PDF?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The AAMC make no assumptions with the data your hero cherry picked to make his assumptions on.
> 
> If you want to see actual data of student diversity ( a true sign of discrimination if it existed) look here.  Start on page 66.
> 
> https://members.aamc.org/eweb/upload/Diversity in Medical Education Facts and Figures 2012.pdf


The AAMC does make assumptions with the data which is how they decided on a policy of student diversity ( a true sign of discrimination indeed) look here.  Start on page 9.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Applications and acceptance do not show discrimination.


Applications do not show discrimination.  Acceptance numbers do.


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The AAMC does make assumptions with the data which is how they decided on a policy of student diversity ( a true sign of discrimination indeed) look here.  Start on page 9.


What they call "Emerging Topic" you call policy.


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Applications do not show discrimination.  Acceptance numbers do.


AAMC doesn't "accept" anyone.  They produce and conduct tests, and gather data from the results of those tests.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

espola said:


> What they call "Emerging Topic" you call policy.


Yes

One review of institutional climate assessments indicates that students from racial or ethnic minority backgrounds perceive more racial conflict and tension than their White counterparts.12 Therefore, identification of the strengths and weaknesses of an institution as it relates to diversity, as well as the beliefs and perspectives of those within that institution, *are critical first steps in creating diverse and inclusive environments.* --Page 9


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

espola said:


> AAMC doesn't "accept" anyone.


Excellent retention.  What was your first clue?


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes
> 
> One review of institutional climate assessments indicates that students from racial or ethnic minority backgrounds perceive more racial conflict and tension than their White counterparts.12 Therefore, identification of the strengths and weaknesses of an institution as it relates to diversity, as well as the beliefs and perspectives of those within that institution, *are critical first steps in creating diverse and inclusive environments.* --Page 9


Did you just pick that sentence at random?  It doesn't support your proposition.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

espola said:


> They produce and conduct tests, and gather data from the results of those tests.


Again excellent retention of what was previously stated about who is gathering/presenting data.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Applications do not show discrimination.  Acceptance numbers do.


 No, acceptance numbers do not. The actual number of students accepting those openings might.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

espola said:


> Did you just pick that sentence at random?


No, I got it from the same page that you got "Emerging Topics" from.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

espola said:


> It doesn't support your proposition.


It doesn't erode it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Applications do not show discrimination.  Acceptance numbers do.





Andy Dukes said:


> *No, acceptance numbers do not. The actual number of students accepting those openings might.*


So once applicants are accepted by a med school, the accepted applicant can then decide to accept or decline an acceptance from a med school which makes acceptance rates non-discriminatory?  WTH dude?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So once applicants are accepted by a med school, the accepted applicant can then decide to accept or decline an acceptance from a med school which makes acceptance rates non-discriminatory?  WTH dude?


 If I apply to 4 schools and I happen to be accepted by all four schools, than my number counts as four acceptances by the data used in your original post. If he wanted to state we are accepting and training doctors in a discriminating way he would have had to show the race of those actually attending not accepted into those schools.  Those numbers would then show up in the graduation numbers but of course the graduation numbers show a completely different story where the white majority is overwhelming.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> If I apply to 4 schools and I happen to be accepted by all four schools, than my number counts as four acceptances by the data used in your original post.


Are you now saying that blacks and hispanics apply to more medical schools then whites and asians, thus the higher acceptance rates?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you now saying that blacks and hispanics apply to more medical schools then whites and asians, thus the higher acceptance rates?


 I am not assuming anything but as I stated earlier, if I was waived application fees, I would apply to more schools to better my chances of getting in, which could lead to me be accepted in multiple schools, meaning my race would show up as being accepted in multiple schools. And this is of course after taking into account, you are not required to state your race on the applications.  It is voluntary, so the data is skewed. Now a census of actual students would show if any discrimination was actually happening.  Something the writer of your piece could have found and used for his assertion but I think that the census of actual students would disprove his preconceived assumption so he found some bit of data that made his assumption look plausible.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am not assuming anything but as I stated earlier, if I was waived application fees, I would apply to more schools to better my chances of getting in, which could lead to me be accepted in multiple schools, meaning my race would show up as being accepted in multiple schools.


You're assuming that whites and asians are not applying to schools at a higher rate because of diversity policies.  Clearly your PDF shows that stat as well.  And Perry's table not surprisingly corroborates.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're assuming that whites and asians are not applying to schools at a higher rate because of diversity policies.  Clearly your PDF shows that stat as well.  And Perry's table not surprisingly corroborates.


 I am not making that assumption at all. I would say the data is skewed by voluntary rejection of stating race as the biggest factor. The second being that if you know you are getting into a program through known channels, I don't need to apply to as many schools if even more than one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am not making that assumption at all. I would say the data is skewed by voluntary rejection of stating race as the biggest factor. The second being that if you know you are getting into a program through known channels, I don't need to apply to as many schools if even more than one.


Race is the biggest factor according to the PDF you posted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

*In Defense of Profits -- Why They Are At Least As Moral as Wages*

September 22, 2016, 10:10 am 

Quick background:  my company privately operates public parks, making our money solely from the entry fees voluntarily paid by visitors and campers.  We don't get paid a single dollar of tax money.

A major partner of ours is the US Forest Service (USFS), which actually operates more recreation sites than any other agency in the world (the National Park Service has a higher profile and the Corps of Engineers has more visitors, but the USFS is the most ubiquitous).  Despite the USFS being an early pioneer of using private companies to reduce the operating costs of parks and campgrounds, the USFS still has a large number of employees opposed to what we do.  The most typical statement I hear from USFS employees that summarizes this opposition -- and it is quite common to hear it -- is that *"It is wrong to make a profit on public lands."*

It would be hard to understate the passion with which certain USFS employees hold to this belief.   I discovered, entirely accidentally through a FOIA request my trade group had submitted to the USFS, that the Forest Supervisor at the time of the Tahoe National Forest, a fairly senior person in the USFS management structure and whom I have never met or even had a conversation with, circulated emails through the agency about how evil he thought I was.

This general distaste for profit, which is seen as "dirty" in contrast to wages which are relatively "clean" (at least up to some number beyond which they are dirty again), is not limited to the USFS or even to government agencies in general, but permeates much of the public.  As a result, I thought I would describe a conversation I had with a USFS manager (actually this is the merger of two conversations).  The conversation below had been going on for a while discussing technical topics, and we will pick it up when the District Ranger makes the statement highlighted above (a District Ranger is the lowest level line officer in the USFS, responsible in some cases for the land management functions of an area the size of a county.  I have cleaned up the text (I am sure the sentences would not be as well-formed if I had a transcript) but I think this captures the gist of it:

Ranger:  I think it's wrong that you make a profit on public lands

Me:  So you work for free?

Ranger:  Huh?

Me:  If you think it's wrong to make money on public lands, I assume you must volunteer, else you too would be making money on public lands

Ranger:  No, of course I get paid.

Me:  Well, I know what I make for profit in your District, and I have a good guess what your salary probably is, and I can assure you that you make at least twice as much as me on these public lands.

Ranger:  But that is totally different.

Me:  How?

At this point I need to help the Ranger out.  He struggled to put his thoughts on this into words.  I will summarize it in the nicest possible way by saying he thought that while his wage was honorable, my profit was dishonorable, or perhaps more accurately, that his wage paid by the government was consistent with the spirit of the public lands whereas my profit was not consistent

Me:  I'm not sure why.  My profit is similar to your wage in that it is the way I get paid for my effort on this land -- efforts that are generally entirely in harmony with yours as we are both trying to serve visitors and protect the natural resources here.    But unlike your wage, my profit is also a return on the investment I have made.  Every truck, uniform, and tool we use comes out of my profit, whereas you get all the tools you need paid for by your employer above and beyond your salary.  Further, your salary is virtually guaranteed to you, short of some staggering malfeasance.  Even if you do a bad job you likely would just get shunted to a less interesting staff position at the same salary, rather than fired.   On the other hand if I do a bad job, or if one of my employees slips up, or even if some absolutely random occurrence entirely outside my control occurs (like, say, a flood that closes our operations) my profit can completely evaporate, or even turn into a loss.  So like you, I get paid for my efforts here on public lands, but I have to take risk and make investments that aren't required of you.  So what about that makes my profit less honorable than your wage?

Ranger:  Working on public lands should be a public service, not for profit

Me:  Well, I think you are starting to make the argument again that you should be volunteering and not taking a salary.  But leaving that aside, why is profit inconsistent with service to the public?  My company serves over 2 million visitors a year, and 99.9% give us the highest marks for our service.  And for the few that don't, and complain about a bad experience, every one of those complaints comes to my desk and I personally investigate them.  Do you do the same?

Why do I make such an effort?  Part of it is pride, but part is because I understand that my margins are so narrow, if even 5% of those visitors don't come back next year -- because they had a bad time or they saw a bad review online -- I will make no money.  Those 2 million people vote with their feet every year on whether they think I am adequately serving the public, and their votes directly affect how much money I make.  Do you have that sort of accountability for your public service?

*Postscript:* Interestingly, though perhaps not surprisingly, the government ranger did not bring up what I would consider the most hard-hitting challenge:  How do we know your profits are not just the rents from a corrupt, cronyist government contracting process.  Two things let me sleep well at night on this question.  The first is that I know what lobbying I do and political connections I have (zero on both) so I am fully confident I can't be benefiting from cronyism in the competitive bid process for these concession contracts.  Of course, you don't know that and if our positions were reversed, I am pretty sure I would be skeptical of you.

So the other fact I have in my favor, which is provable to all, is that the recreation areas we operate are run with far lower costs and a demonstrably higher level of service than the vast majority of recreation areas run by the government itself.  So while I can't prove I didn't pull some insider connections to get the work, I can prove the public is far better off with the operation of these parks in private hands.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Race is the biggest factor according to the PDF you posted.


 Race is the biggest factor for what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Race is the biggest factor for what?


Black and Hispanic Acceptance to medical schools given GPA and MCATS.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Black and Hispanic Acceptance to medical schools given GPA and MCATS.


 But that would only show a bias if the attendance reflected a bias based on the acceptance data. It is pretty clear the acceptance data your article showed does not lead to a racial bias in actual attendance and graduation rate. So it is useless in trying to define racial bias.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Race is the biggest factor for what?





Bruddah IZ said:


> Black and Hispanic Acceptance to medical schools given GPA and MCATS.





Andy Dukes said:


> But that would only show a bias if the attendance reflected a bias based on the acceptance data.


Relegating White and Asian GPA's and MCATS to diversity while promoting Black and Hispanic GPA's and MCATS to meet diversity goals.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It is pretty clear the acceptance data your article showed does not lead to a racial bias in actual attendance and graduation rate.


Graduation rates and attendance are racially biased?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Relegating White and Asian GPA's and MCATS to diversity while promoting Black and Hispanic GPA's and MCATS to meet diversity goals.


 Again, what is the outcome? Are we seeing a statistical correlation between actual attendance and the racial profile described in the acceptance data?  Doe not look like it.  In fact it looks exactly opposite.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Graduation rates and attendance are racially biased?


 Looks like a larger portion of Asians graduate from medical school than are represented by the countries Asian population.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Again, what is the outcome?


What are the inputs given MCATS and GPA's.?  I get that you are trying to justify reverse discrimination on the input side.  Are you willing to not accept kids that are not Hispanic or black because of the color of their skin?  I cut out the end of your post because you answered your own question.  My answer would have been the same.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Looks like a larger portion of Asians graduate from medical school than are represented by the countries Asian population.


Great now I'm hungry for Pie.  A big one too!! lol.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 1, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Great now I'm hungry for Pie.  A big one too!! lol.


Anyone who argues Asians are not the top of the heap in academics, is well, not very... Asian.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Anyone who argues Asians are not the top of the heap in academics, is well, not very... Asian.


And they love Apple pie too.  Small ones for a smaller group and bigger ones for the extended ohana.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> You have to be a fool and stupid or a lying bag of crap...


LOL, can't he be all?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> LOL, can't he be all?


You tell us.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2016)

*Question:* Given that being female is a choice on a spectrum, and further considering that students can now designate their own personal pronouns at some colleges, why couldn’t a male (biological) college student like “John Doe” decide to identify as a female, designate “she” and “her” as her personal pronouns and then apply for the $5,000 scholarship above designated for female students? And if not that specific engineering scholarship, here’s a website with links to about 200 different college scholarships exclusively for “women.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2016)

The Cherry Industry Administrative Board is given the power by Congress and the U.S. Department of Agriculture to control the prices of tart cherries (though not sweet cherries). It does this by restricting the amount of cherries that are processed and sold to consumers. When there’s a good crop that might drive prices down – a “surplus" in the eyes of the government — the amount of picked cherries that companies can process is limited by a numeric cap. One result is that millions of pounds of cherries rot on the ground. Another outcome is that consumers pay higher prices than they would have had the market been allowed to freely work.

One viral cherry photo was posted by Michigan cherry farmer Marc Santucci of Santucci Farms in Traverse City. He captioned the photo: “These cherries are beautiful! But, we have to dump 14 percent of our tart cherry crop on the ground to rot. Why? So we can allow the import of 200 million pounds of cherries from overseas! It just doesn't seem right.”

The Cherry Board says that the regulatory regime was set up “to assist the industry in dealing with the erratic production cycle of red tart cherries and to improve returns to the growers and processors of red tart cherries in the United States.”

http://www.michigancapitolconfidential.com/22820


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poppycock Wez.
> 
> The rates can be changed if necessary, just as they are changed now.
> The rich will continue to pay far more than the middle class.
> ...


Todays tax headline....
The rich have the ability to pay for 'tax lawyers'.
Eighteen years of no taxes and apparently it's legal.
Brilliant!


----------



## Wez (Oct 3, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Todays tax headline....
> The rich have the ability to pay for 'tax lawyers'.
> Eighteen years of no taxes and apparently it's legal.
> Brilliant!


No idea why you quoted an earlier post.  Trump has almost $1B in tax loss carry forwards, no need for a tax attorney for that, it's simple and common.  Great businessman he is....with a billion in losses to show for his efforts.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Oct 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> No idea why you quoted an earlier post.  Trump has almost $1B in tax loss carry forwards, no need for a tax attorney for that, it's simple and common.  Great businessman he is....with a billion in losses to show for his efforts.


Maybe his efforts, but other people's money.


----------



## Wez (Oct 3, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Maybe his efforts, but other people's money.


No, he guaranteed loans that went bad, which is why he is able to personally use the tax losses.  Him losing other people's money, is a different topic and more proof he is a con man and charlatan.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 3, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Todays tax headline....
> The rich have the ability to pay for 'tax lawyers'.
> Eighteen years of no taxes and apparently it's legal.
> Brilliant!


Yup,  just like the 4 billion in U.S. Taxpayer subsidies that Tesla's Elon Musk gets.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> No idea why you quoted an earlier post.  Trump has almost $1B in tax loss carry forwards, no need for a tax attorney for that, it's simple and common.  Great businessman he is....with a billion in losses to show for his efforts.



No idea why...what a surprise that is. With a flat tax, tax attorneys are no longer needed.
Anyone who has ever been in business, knows you make the bottom line as small as possible by writing off as much is possible. 
Great business man indeed. His tax attorneys shows a one time loss and then pays no taxes for 18 years?
Apparently all legal. Flat tax would eliminate the write offs, the attorneys, & the rich would pay their fair share. 
As far as not needing a tax attorney, "it's simple"...pffft.
Simple until you have to show up before the IRS & 'plain yourself Lucy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, he guaranteed loans that went bad, which is why he is able to personally use the tax losses.  Him losing other people's money, is a different topic and more proof he is a con man and charlatan.


What loans did he "guarantee"?  Are you saying that he provided the loan insurance for a borrower and then when that borrower defaulted he was unable to honor the loan insurance contract with the lenders?  My guess is you're mixing up terms.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, he guaranteed loans that went bad, which is why he is able to personally use the tax losses.  Him losing other people's money, is a different topic and more proof he is a con man and charlatan.


See: Obama & Solyndra


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, he guaranteed loans that went bad, which is why he is able to personally use the tax losses.  Him losing other people's money, is a different topic and more proof he is a con man and charlatan.


Funny, when banks lend out 10 dollars for every dollar you and I deposit nobody considers that the actions of a con man.  Fractional banking is the biggest con job going on in the U.S., making trump look like a pauper.


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> No idea why...what a surprise that is. With a flat tax, tax attorneys are no longer needed.
> Anyone who has ever been in business, knows you make the bottom line as small as possible by writing off as much is possible.
> Great business man indeed. His tax attorneys shows a one time loss and then pays no taxes for 18 years?
> Apparently all legal. Flat tax would eliminate the write offs, the attorneys, & the rich would pay their fair share.
> ...


What kind of "flat tax" are you referring to?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2016)

espola said:


> What kind of "flat tax" are you referring to?


The kind one would pay on income.
I'm sure the smart folks like you could come up with a flat corporate tax also.
Simplify the system.
The system now works for those who can afford to pay for offices full of attorneys.


----------



## Wez (Oct 3, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> No idea why...what a surprise that is. With a flat tax, tax attorneys are no longer needed.
> Anyone who has ever been in business, knows you make the bottom line as small as possible by writing off as much is possible.
> Great business man indeed. His tax attorneys shows a one time loss and then pays no taxes for 18 years?
> Apparently all legal. Flat tax would eliminate the write offs, the attorneys, & the rich would pay their fair share.
> ...


Flat tax would eliminate the ability to deduct losses from income?  So I make an investment in my business, it doesn't workout and I now have to eat that cost and pay taxes on income?  Well, there goes any incentive to spend any money.

The rich already pay their fair share Lion.  A Flat tax punishes the middle class.


----------



## Wez (Oct 3, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> See: Obama & Solyndra


Yup, total disaster, solar is a horrible place to make money.  What does one failure have to do with Trump's many failures?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> Flat tax would eliminate the ability to deduct losses from income?  So I make an investment in my business, it doesn't workout and I now have to eat that cost and pay taxes on income?  Well, there goes any incentive to spend any money.
> 
> The rich already pay their fair share Lion.  A Flat tax punishes the middle class.


Clueless


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yup, total disaster, solar is a horrible place to make money.  What does one failure have to do with Trump's many failures?


Solar doesn't make money, hence the subsidies.  Good grief finance sector guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, he guaranteed loans that went bad, which is why he is able to personally use the tax losses.  Him losing other people's money, is a different topic and more proof he is a con man and charlatan.


Speaking of a con man

Musk is no stranger to cozy relations with federal and state governments. All three of his companies have benefited heavily from taxpayers. Yet despite generous green energy handouts, his SolarCity is heavily indebted. He now wants to merge it with his electric car company, Tesla Motors, which also benefited from almost $1.3 billion in subsidies. Solidifying his crony credentials, the epitome of crony capitalism itself, the Export-Import Bank of the United States, has subsidized the payloads for numerous SpaceX launches. The Ex-Im Bank's chairman misrepresented this as support for "small business."

When it comes to colonizing Mars, it's easy to get swept up in Musk's vision. Commercial space flight has a bright future, but that future shouldn't be built on the backs of taxpayers. Yet it's hard to see how SpaceX is ready to self-finance such a bold mission without heavy government involvement.
There's no doubt that Musk is an impressive salesman and innovator. The government bought into his pitch of cheap rocket launches and rewarded him with lucrative contracts. Unfortunately, his low bid price may end up offset by the explosive tendencies of his rockets. Now that he has set his sights on Mars, let's hope—for the future of science and exploration—that he can avoid similar disasters and also that he has the courtesy to leave taxpayers out of it. We are already very busy paying higher interest on our giant debt and taxes.

http://reason.com/archives/2016/09/29/will-elon-musk-launch-for-mars-off-the-b


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The kind one would pay on income.
> I'm sure the smart folks like you could come up with a flat corporate tax also.
> Simplify the system.
> The system now works for those who can afford to pay for offices full of attorneys.


So far all you have is a slogan.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup,  just like the 4 billion in U.S. Taxpayer subsidies that Tesla's Elon Musk gets.


You do understand that the "4 billion dollar subsidy" is a fiction, right?

Oh, wait - of course you don't.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2016)

espola said:


> So far all you have is a slogan.


Unlike yourself I'm not the smartest man on the site.
In my humble opinion, tax codes need to be simpler and more should have skin in the game.

I'm sure you already know what is printed below.
Tax documents obtained by the New York Times show that Donald Trump declared a massive net operating loss of $916 million in 1995, enough to allow him to avoid paying federal income taxes for up to 18 years. The documents shed light on provisions in the U.S. tax code that allow wealthy individuals to avoid income tax payments even in years when they make millions.

In 1995, Trump declared $3.4 million in business income, $7.4 million in interest income, and close to $100,000 in income from other sources such as dividends, taxable refunds and wages. But this income was more than offset by hundreds of millions of dollars in reported losses from real estate and "the financial wreckage he left behind in the early 1990s through mismanagement of three Atlantic City casinos, his ill-fated foray into the airline business and his ill-timed purchase of the Plaza Hotel in Manhattan," according to the Times.

About 46 percent of all tax filers (individuals or households) pay no federal income taxes each year because of various exclusions. High-income tax filers make up a tiny portion of that number, but they are by far the biggest beneficiaries. More than half of the tax revenue lost to the most common tax exclusions stays in the pockets of the richest one-fifth of Americans, according to an analysis by the Congressional Budget Office.

While it's rare for high-earners to pay no federal income tax, it's not unheard of. In 2011, for instance, about 433,000 tax filers with incomes over $100,000 paid no federal income tax, according to estimates based on limited IRS data by the Tax Policy Center, a nonprofit think tank. That number includes approximately 4,000 filers with an income of $1 million or more.

The wealthy and poor households that paid no income tax in 2011 did so for drastically different reasons. Most low-income filers — those with a pretax income of $20,000 or less — who paid no tax did so because of the basic structure of our progressive tax system, which determined they made just enough to cover family expenses, or less.

Many also benefit from the Earned Income Tax Credit, which offers a refund to low- and moderate-income workers. That cost the government about $61 billion in forgone tax revenue in 2013, according to the CBO.

By contrast, high earners who paid no tax were primarily able to do so because of a wide array of other special provisions in tax law. Roughly 1,000 of the 4,000 millionaire non-payers in 2011 did so because their income that year was locked away in individual retirement accounts not subject to federal taxes, according to Roberton Williams of the Urban Institute, one of the authors of the Tax Policy Center analysis.

At an annual cost of $137 billion annually, the tax exclusion for pension contributions was more than twice as expensive as the Earned Income Tax Credit.

Another significant chunk of the 4,000 high-income non-filers made their money from interest on municipal bonds, which is not subject to federal income tax. Reduced tax rates on capital gains were also one of most costly federal tax provisions: $161 billion.

Calculating the cost of the 10 largest tax expenditures — the exclusions, deductions and credits allowed through the tax code — the 2013 CBO report found that the top quintile of earners were the biggest beneficiaries.

The CBO report didn't include "net operating loss" in its calculation of top tax expenditures. But as Trump shows, it can be a major boon.

People like Trump who work in real estate can use real estate losses to offset gains or income from elsewhere, according to Williams. For real estate developers, "your business is such that you're more likely to generate losses in the short run, and [the government] is going to allow you a way of deferring your taxes while you're in a losing situation," Williams said.

*But, he added, often times "these are paper losses, not real losses." The tax code allows property owners in the real estate business to claim losses from things like depreciation even if the property itself is gaining market value.*

Williams says these provisions are not necessarily problematic or harmful on their own, and that they weren't created with the intention of allowing wealthy people to avoid paying taxes indefinitely. But the complexity they add to an already-complex and massive tax code can erode people's trust in the fairness of the tax system.

*"Right now we have an extremely complex tax code that literally nobody understands," Williams said in an interview. "That's not right. The reasons that isn't right is not so much that the provisions themselves are wrong, but rather that we don't understand why we're paying what we do."*

This complexity can lead to suspicion of wealthy non-taxpayers, like Trump. And it can just as easily lead to suspicion of low-income people who don't pay tax either.

"HALF of Americans don't pay income tax despite crippling govt debt," Trump tweeted in 2012. Left unsaid was that for at least part of his career, Trump was one of them.

entire story:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/taxes/why-thousands-of-millionaires-don’t-pay-federal-income-taxes/ar-BBwXZYT?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> By contrast, high earners who paid no tax were primarily able to do so because of a wide array of other special provisions in tax law. Roughly 1,000 of the 4,000 millionaire non-payers in 2011 did so because their income that year was locked away in individual retirement accounts not subject to federal taxes, according to Roberton Williams of the Urban Institute, one of the authors of the Tax Policy Center analysis.
> 
> At an annual cost of $137 billion annually, the tax exclusion for pension contributions was more than twice as expensive as the Earned Income Tax Credit.
> 
> Another significant chunk of the 4,000 high-income non-filers made their money from interest on municipal bonds, which is not subject to federal income tax. Reduced tax rates on capital gains were also one of most costly federal tax provisions: $161 billion.


So are you suggesting we get rid of tax deferred retirement accounts and municipal bond tax benefits?  Please tell me that's not what you are saying...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2016)

espola said:


> You do understand that the "4 billion dollar subsidy" is a fiction, right?
> 
> Oh, wait - of course you don't.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> So are you suggesting we get rid of tax deferred retirement accounts and municipal bond tax benefits?  Please tell me that's not what you are saying...


Why? Is that how you make money finance guy?  Is that how you imitate trump?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> So are you suggesting we get rid of tax deferred retirement accounts and municipal bond tax benefits?  Please tell me that's not what you are saying...


Mr. Williams is explaining why the rich folks don't pay taxes....
"Paper loses, not real loses...." "... we have an extremely complex tax code that literally nobody understands,"
So, we have exemptions, yet some would attack those that use them legally.
Eliminate the exemptions or stop attacking the rich folks that use them legally?
Ah hell, just take their money away, they didn't earn it anyways. They must have ripped the system, the poor & the government off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2016)

espola said:


> You do understand that the "4 billion dollar subsidy" is a fiction, right?
> 
> Oh, wait - of course you don't.


You do know the difference between fiction and non-fiction, right?

Oh wait- as usual, you don't.


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> So, we have exemptions, yet some would attack those that use them legally.
> Eliminate the exemptions or stop attacking the rich folks that use them legally?


I haven't attacked Trump for using his net operating losses, I would too.  What I was amazed at was how he managed to accumulate $1B in NOL in one year.  Literally, his only claim to fame is his supposed business acumen, yet we know he has BKed several times, ran his public company into the ground and ripped off everyone he does business with.  

He is the opposite of a successful businessman.  Mitt Romney makes him look like a clown in the business dept.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> I haven't attacked Trump for using his net operating losses, I would too.  What I was amazed at was how he managed to accumulate $1B in NOL in one year.  Literally, his only claim to fame is his supposed business acumen, yet we know he has BKed several times, ran his public company into the ground and ripped off everyone he does business with.
> 
> He is the opposite of a successful businessman.  Mitt Romney makes him look like a clown in the business dept.


Is there a law against being an unsuccessful business man?  If so, we should prosecute Trump, Obama, Musk and every member of Congress for bailing out the banks during the housing crisis.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is there a law against being an unsuccessful business man?  If so, we should prosecute Trump, Obama, Musk and every member of Congress for bailing out the banks during the housing crisis.


Muahahahaa.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> I haven't attacked Trump for using his net operating losses, I would too.  What I was amazed at was how he managed to accumulate $1B in NOL in one year.  Literally, his only claim to fame is his supposed business acumen, yet we know he has BKed several times, ran his public company into the ground and ripped off everyone he does business with.
> 
> He is the opposite of a successful businessman.  Mitt Romney makes him look like a clown in the business dept.


Do we know the business tax practices of Soros or Buffett? How 'bout the Koch's?
Is it against the law to fill bankruptcy?
Are you positive he's "ripped off everyone " he does business with?
He's been around quite sometime, one would believe he would run out of people willing to do business with him?
Seems as if you perhaps are exaggerating a bit? Painting portraits with a crop duster?
What did Romney do to piss you off?


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Do we know the business tax practices of Soros or Buffett? How 'bout the Koch's?


Relevance?


Lion Eyes said:


> Is it against the law to fill bankruptcy?


Of course not, but it does show a big fuck up.  He is supposed to be successful, not the opposite of successful.



Lion Eyes said:


> Are you positive he's "ripped off everyone " he does business with?  He's been around quite sometime, one would believe he would run out of people willing to do business with him?


Nah, plenty of suckers born every day.



Lion Eyes said:


> What did Romney do to piss you off?


Uh?  I was paying Romney a compliment.  I wish he was running right now, I'd probably vote for him.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2016)

U.S. News & World Report

*Hillary Clinton's Handling of Bill's Affairs Should Raise Concerns*
Hillary Clinton's decision to bring up former Miss Universe Alicia Machado during the closing minutes of the presidential debate has the establishment press in a tizzy. The supposedly thoughtful people are devoting a lot of bandwidth to exploring not just whether this creates an opening for her opponent to bring up former President Bill Clinton's history of marital infidelity but whether it would be legitimate for him to do so.

It's an interesting question and the wrong question. The invocation of the Machado story, which the establishment press had ready to roll – surprise, surprise – as soon as Clinton brought it up has little to do with Bill Clinton's various infidelities, as far as the qualifications to be president go. It has everything to do, however, with legitimizing the discussion of how the former first lady treats women, especially those women whom she saw as a threat to her husband's reputation and, in turn, a danger to her political future.

Back when he was in the White House and his active extramarital goings-on were all over the news channels, people knew who Gennifer Flowers and Monica Lewinsky and Linda Tripp and Kathleen Willey and Paula Jones were. More importantly, they knew why they knew.

That was nearly 20 years ago. To the voters who may well decide the outcome of the election in 2016, it is ancient history. It seems a little strange therefore that so many of the pundits seemingly on Clinton's side seem ready to relitigate the whole business.

They're not fools. They believe, first and foremost, the country didn't care back in the 90s and won't care now, so it won't cost Clinton any votes. Second, it gives them an excuse to start talking about Donald Trump's marital record while making it look like he started it. The New York Times and other publications are already trying to get a court to unseal the records from his divorces, probably because they figure they contain enough dirt to bury him. A public fight over who is the better husband – Trump or Bill Clinton – would increase the credibility of the argument that the public has a right to know what's in court documents that are frankly none of their business.

All that aside, it's also a diversion from the real issue: what Clinton did, what she knew and what she authorized be done as part of a campaign directed from inside the White House to destroy the reputations of anyone connected in a sexual context to her husband.

Did she know beforehand a senior presidential adviser would dismiss Paula Jones' complaint that Clinton, while governor of Arkansas, asked her to perform a sex act on him (and remember, she later won an out of court settlement against him) as what happens when you drag hundred dollars bills through a trailer park?

When a mid-level aide in her husband's White House went around town telling people Monica Lewinsky was a "stalker," did she know ahead of time he was going to do it? And did she approve or did she discourage him from engaging in shaming activities that blamed the victim in order to protect her meal ticket?

It's absolutely relevant to ask questions about the role she played in the damage control operation. What did she know about the work of Jack Palladino, a San Francisco-based private investigator who became notorious for his work putting out the so-called "bimbo eruptions" that plagued the Clintons from the 1992 New Hampshire primary through their eight years in the Oval Office? She needs to be asked if she played any part in hiring him, what she might have known about what he was doing, whether she gave or caused him to be given names of women who were of particular concern because of the problems they might cause. Did she know she was lying when she told the country she believed her husband and not the White House intern who figured at the center of the worst presidential scandal since Watergate? A clear understanding of what she did in the past might help us all understand better what she will do in the future.

These are not incidental points. They are central to questions about her temperament, her judgment, her problem-solving abilities, and if certain rumors are to be believed, her commitment to staying inside the law during moments of crisis. These are aspects of private character that matter very much in a president, as we learned to are everlasting disappointment from men like Richard Nixon and Lyndon Johnson. The people and the press are already asking these kinds of questions about Trump, so it's not as if the ground isn't already broken. They just need to be asked of Clinton too – and they will be. If not now, then later, when we may have to live with whatever answers we get no matter how unpleasant they might be.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/opinion/hillary-clintons-handling-of-bills-affairs-should-raise-concerns/ar-BBwQBGP?ocid=iehp


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2016)

*Federal Judge Overturns Ban on Openly Carrying Guns in Public*
*The ruling also rejects an "assault weapon" ban, caliber restrictions for long guns, a heavy handgun tax, and registration requirements.*

*http://reason.com/blog/2016/10/05/federal-judge-overturns-ban-on-openly-ca*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2016)

...........................


Time for some Krauthammer....

Only amid the most bizarre, most tawdry, most addictive election campaign in memory could the real story of 2016 be so effectively obliterated, namely, that with just four months left in the Obama presidency, its two central pillars are collapsing before our eyes: domestically, its radical reform of American health care, a.k.a. Obamacare; and abroad, its radical reorientation of American foreign policy — disengagement marked by diplomacy and multilateralism.

_Obamacare_.

On Monday, Bill Clinton called it “the craziest thing in the world.” And he was only talking about one crazy aspect of it — the impact on the consumer. Clinton pointed out that small business and hardworking employees (“out there busting it, sometimes 60 hours a week”) are “getting whacked . . . their premiums doubled and their coverage cut in half.”

This, as the program’s entire economic foundation is crumbling. More than half its nonprofit “co-ops” have gone bankrupt. Major health insurers like Aetna and UnitedHealthcare, having lost millions of dollars, are withdrawing from the exchanges. In one-third of the U.S., exchanges will have only one insurance provider. Premiums and deductibles are exploding. Even the New York Times blares “Ailing Obama Health Care Act May Have to Change to Survive.”

Young people, refusing to pay disproportionately to subsidize older and sicker patients, are not signing up. As the risk pool becomes increasingly unbalanced, the death spiral accelerates. And the only way to save the system is with massive infusions of tax money.

What to do? The Democrats will eventually push to junk Obamacare for a full-fledged, government-run, single-payer system. Republicans will seek to junk it for a more market-based pre-Obamacare-like alternative. Either way, the singular domestic achievement of this presidency dies.

*The Obama Doctrine.*

At the same time, Obama’s radically reoriented foreign policy is in ruins. His vision was to move away from a world where stability and “the success of liberty” (JFK, inaugural address) were anchored by American power and move toward a world ruled by universal norms, mutual obligation, international law and multilateral institutions. No more cowboy adventures, no more unilateralism, no more Guantanamo. We would ascend to the higher moral plane of diplomacy. Clean hands, clear conscience, “smart power.”

This blessed vision has just died a terrible death in Aleppo. Its unraveling was predicted and predictable, though it took fully two terms to unfold. This policy of pristine — and preening — disengagement from the grubby imperatives of realpolitik yielded Crimea, the South China Sea, the rise of the Islamic State, the return of Iran. And now the horror and the shame of Aleppo.

After endless concessions to Russian demands meant to protect and preserve the genocidal regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, last month we finally capitulated to a deal in which we essentially joined Russia in that objective. But such is Vladimir Putin’s contempt for our president that he wouldn’t stop there.

He blatantly violated his own cease-fire with an air campaign of such spectacular savagery — targeting hospitals, water-pumping stations and a humanitarian aid convoy — that even Barack Obama and John Kerry could no longer deny that Putin is seeking not compromise but conquest. And is prepared to kill everyone in rebel-held Aleppo to achieve it. Obama, left with no options — and astonishingly, having prepared none — looks on.

At the outset of the war, we could have bombed Assad’s airfields and destroyed his aircraft, eliminating the regime’s major strategic advantage — control of the air.

Five years later, we can’t. Russia is there. Putin has just installed S-300 antiaircraft missiles near Tartus. Yet, none of the rebels have any air assets. This is a warning and deterrent to the only power that could do something — the United States.

Obama did nothing before. He will surely do nothing now. For Americans, the shame is palpable. Russia’s annexation of Crimea may be an abstraction, but that stunned, injured little boy in Aleppo is not.

“What is Aleppo?” famously asked Gary Johnson. Answer: the burial ground of the Obama fantasy of benign disengagement.

What’s left of the Obama legacy? Even Democrats are running away from Obamacare. And who will defend his foreign policy of lofty speech and cynical abdication?

In 2014, Obama said, “Make no mistake: [My] policies are on the ballot.” Democrats were crushed in that midterm election.

This time around, Obama says, “My legacy’s on the ballot.” If the 2016 campaign hadn’t turned into a referendum on character — a battle fully personalized and ad hominem — the collapse of the Obama legacy would indeed be right now on the ballot. And his party would be 20 points behind.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-stillborn-legacy-of-barack-obama/2016/10/06/4ac2fa32-8bf7-11e6-875e-2c1bfe943b66_story.html?utm_term=.49ea3e68cf69


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2016)

Instead of posting a wall of text that nobody cares to read, why not just post the link and a couple of your own comments?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...........................
> 
> 
> Time for some Krauthammer....
> ...


Fresh crisis for the originators of the previous crisis to $olve with the taxpayers dollars.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Instead of posting a wall of text that nobody cares to read, why not just post the link and a couple of your own comments?


Not everyone is as lazy as you.  Did you watch the entire video of the rocket launch you posted?  Probably not.  Why not just post from the 51st minute on? Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2016)

Eyeball poke! Lol!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Instead of posting a wall of text that nobody cares to read, why not just post the link and a couple of your own comments?



Geeeeezzzzuusss......
There you go again..."nobody cares to read". Acting as if you speak for everybody...painting with a crop duster.
Regarding this article, I didn't care to "just post the link". 
You didn't care to read it, but you commented on it...brilliant! 
But just for you Wezzer, I'll sum up.
The singular domestic achievement of BHO administration is going in the toilet.
BHO & Hillary's foreign policy "fantasy of benign disengagement" has enabled ISIS, Putin, Syria, & Benghazi.
You have a wonderful Friday afternoon, painting portraits.


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The singular domestic achievement of BHO administration is going in the toilet.
> BHO & Hillary's foreign policy "fantasy of benign disengagement" has enabled ISIS, Putin, Syria, & Benghazi.


There you go, that and the link is all you needed to post.  Btw, your full of shit, but good boy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> There you go, that and the link is all you needed to post.  Btw, your full of shit, but good boy.


Still no comment on what Krauthammer had to say?
Just the ramblings of a child, you're like a third grader who learns cuss words and just can't wait to say 'em...at least you didn't call me a retard.
Enjoy your weekend potty mouth...you might want to gargle with soap.


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Enjoy your weekend potty mouth...you might want to gargle with soap.


Fuck Off Lion, have a great weekend!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fuck Off Lion, have a great weekend!


Tickle tickle


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fuck Off Lion, have a great weekend!


My, my, my so predictable.
Muahahahahaaa... I have a feeling simply gargling with soap won't do a thing for you boy.
Better eat an entire bar of soap. Try some LAVA soap,  the pumice will do you good.....
What about Krauthammer?


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> What about Krauthammer?


TL;DR


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fuck Off Lion, have a great weekend!


Quotable quotes


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Fuck Off Lion, have a great weekend!


Auwe!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2016)

Anyways, what about Krauthammer?


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2016)

I saw on the news today that police departments in various location across the country have warned their officers and private citizens not to shoot people in clown makeup and/or costumes just because they look frightening because you don't want to shoot any innocent persons.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 11, 2016)

espola said:


> I saw on the news today that police departments in various location across the country have warned their officers and private citizens not to shoot people in clown makeup and/or costumes just because they look frightening because you don't want to shoot any innocent persons.


Just to be safe e, you stay out of the clown outfit, 'till this blows over.


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2016)

Is it even against the law to shoot a clown?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just to be safe e, you stay out of the clown outfit, 'till this blows over.





Wez said:


> Fuck Off Lion, have a great weekend!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2016)

*A Limited Victory for Limited Government as CFPB's Structure Ruled Unconstitutional*
*Tuesday's federal court ruling won't stop the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau from acting, but will give the president more control over its activities*

*https://reason.com/blog/2016/10/11/a-limited-victory-for-limited-government*

"The Consumer Financial Protection Bureau's lack of checks and balances violates the Constitution's separation of powers," said Hans Bader, an attorney with CEI in June 2012. "It's director is like a czar. He is not accountable to anyone, and can't be fired even if voters elect a president with different ideas about how to protect consumers."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is it even against the law to shoot a clown?


Must be if you're still here.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2016)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/sheriff-joe-arpaios-hearing-falls-day-voting-begins-42718388


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2016)

espola said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/sheriff-joe-arpaios-hearing-falls-day-voting-begins-42718388


He represents the worst America has to offer...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2016)

espola said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/sheriff-joe-arpaios-hearing-falls-day-voting-begins-42718388


Yes, it is quite shocking this DOJ will try and punish an 84 year old Sheriff who is enforcing the Immigration laws our POS president will not.
This Kenyan is worse than Nixon.


You're Welcome.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This Kenyan is worse than Nixon.


http://www.factcheck.org/2008/08/obamas-kenyan-citizenship/

Obama is no longer a "Kenyan".

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.factcheck.org/2008/08/obamas-kenyan-citizenship/
> 
> Obama is no longer a "Kenyan".
> 
> Hope this helps.


Tomayto-Tomahto


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tomayto-Tomahto


It feels right to you to say he is a Kenyan, truth be damned, typical.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> It feels right to you to say he is a Kenyan, truth be damned, typical.


Please keep lecturing me on the truth.


Wez said:


> It feels right to you to say he is a Kenyan, truth be damned, typical.


Mr Wez, did you know that if you like your Dr you can keep your Dr?
I did not have sex with that woman.
I did not send any classified e-mails.
I only deleted e-mails regarding my daughters wedding and yoga plans.
I am sure I can find hundreds more, but I have to go, my plane is under sniper fire.
Yes, keep telling me about truth.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 12, 2016)

*FBI, DOJ roiled by Comey, Lynch decision to let Clinton slide by on emails, says insider*
By  Malia Zimmerman,  Adam Housley 

The decision to let Hillary Clinton off the hook for mishandling classified information has roiled the FBI and Department of Justice, with one person closely involved in the year-long probe telling FoxNews.com that career agents and attorneys on the case unanimously believed the Democratic presidential nominee should have been charged.

The source, who spoke to FoxNews.com on the condition of anonymity, said FBI Director James Comey’s dramatic July 5 announcement that he would not recommend to the Attorney General’s office that the former secretary of state be charged left members of the investigative team dismayed and disgusted. More than 100 FBI agents and analysts worked around the clock with six attorneys from the DOJ’s National Security Division, Counter Espionage Section, to investigate the case.

“No trial level attorney agreed, no agent working the case agreed, with the decision not to prosecute -- it was a top-down decision,” said the source, whose identity and role in the case has been verified by FoxNews.com.

entire story:
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/10/12/fbi-doj-roiled-by-comey-lynch-decision-to-let-clinton-slide-by-on-emails-says-insider.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 12, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please keep lecturing me on the truth.
> 
> Mr Wez, did you know that if you like your Dr you can keep your Dr?
> I did not have sex with that woman.
> ...


"What difference at this point does it make"?


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please keep lecturing me on the truth.


Oh well, since other people Lie, I will too.....says Arpaio nut hanger....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> Oh well, since other people Lie, I will too.....says Arpaio nut hanger....


I am really starting to worry about Wez,  you need to chill out and stop being so angry.
Life is too short to be in a foul mood all the time.
I am going to find you someone to talk too and work out some of your issues.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am really starting to worry about Wez,  you need to chill out and stop being so angry.
> Life is too short to be in a foul mood all the time.
> I am going to find you someone to talk too and work out some of your issues.


What makes you think I'm angry?  Aren't we just talking real, not being PC?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> What makes you think I'm angry?  Aren't we just talking real, not being PC?


Just the impression I get. Do you have a kid that plays soccer?


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the impression I get. Do you have a kid that plays soccer?


Two, soon to be three.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 12, 2016)

Updated Oct. 11, 2016 10:44 p.m. ET
 552 COMMENTS 
WASHINGTON—Hillary Clinton’s political team sought to contain any potential fallout over her use of a private email server by communicating with government agencies, enlisting help of congressional allies and managing public statements, newly released emails show.

Hacked emails belonging to Clinton campaign chairman John Podesta were posted by the website WikiLeaks this week, showing her staff candidly debating the tone and substance of responses to media after the 2015 disclosure of her use of a private email server while leading the State Department during President Barack Obama’s first term.

In several electronic exchanges, almost all from last year and this year, Mrs. Clinton’s staff appeared to be in communication with government officials about the email issue. One campaign official is shown telling colleagues about a coming procedural step, which was part of the public record, that he suggests he learned from Justice Department officials.

In another case, an attorney for Mrs. Clinton appeared to know the contents of a State Department document release concerning speeches by former President Bill Clinton before it was made public.
http://www.wsj.com/articles/emails-show-hillary-clinton-campaigns-response-to-fallout-1476218768


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> Two, soon to be three.


Boys,girls, how old?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> I haven't attacked Trump for using his net operating losses, I would too.  What I was amazed at was how he managed to accumulate $1B in NOL in one year.


Trying to impress us with your finance acumen?  Where does it say that $915 million is operating losses?  That's not what the article nor his personal tax returns are saying.  You're a joke dude.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boys,girls, how old?


Hey dickhead, don't try to pretend you care what my deal is, for all I know, you'll just use any information I give you to make more crude remarks.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

It's clear who the joke is around here...

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/10/03/more-than-12-million-taxpayers-deduct-their-business-losses.html

_"The net operating loss deduction has been getting a lot of attention after it was revealed that Donald Trump took a $916 million loss on his 1995 income-tax return.


Rudy Giuliani, the former New York mayor who is one of Trump's advisors, said the move"shows what a genius he is."

If that's the case, America has a lot of tax geniuses.

"I see some people on both sides in politics portraying [net operating losses] as some kind of obscure genius tax strategy. In reality, it's an ordinary feature of the tax code that every tax professional knows about," said Alan Cole, an economist with the Center for Federal Tax Policy at the Tax Foundation.

To be sure, the size of Trump's write-off is huge. His net operating loss, known in tax circles as NOL, in 1995 was more than 9,000 times the average amount claimed that year.

"Put it this way: Trump's alleged loss of $916 million would be 1.9 percent of the entire NOL value of the entire country," Cole said."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Hey dickhead, don't try to pretend you care what my deal is, for all I know, you'll just use any information I give you to make more crude remarks.


There you go again, so angry, so early.
Just trying to be friendly. I think you have me mixed up with your buddy, no gonads.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just trying to be friendly...


It's not in your DNA dude...


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's clear who the joke is around here...


It has been clear for a long time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's not in your DNA dude...


You should try it, maybe just for one day. I am game.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2016)

espola said:


> It has been clear for a long time.


It has?  Still trying to charge bankers APR?


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It has?  Still trying to charge bankers APR?


Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's clear who the joke is around here...
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/10/03/more-than-12-million-taxpayers-deduct-their-business-losses.html
> 
> ...


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2016)

espola said:


> Q.E.D.


Lol!!


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

"Bill Clinton cheats on his wife. Impeach him. Trump proudly brags about sexual assault (and has cheated on his wives). Elect him.

Hillary oversaw the department of state while 4 people died in an embassy attack. Put her in jail. 2 Republicans were in office while over 200 people died in embassy attacks. No problem.

Immigrants don't pay taxes. Round them up and kick them out. Trump doesn't pay taxes. He's a business genius.

Hillary's foundation only spent 87% of their donations helping people. She's a crook. Trumps foundation paid off his debts, bought sculptures of him, and made political donations to avoid investigations while using less than 5% of funds for charity (and he got shut down by NY State). So savvy... Put him in the white house.

Trump made 4 billion dollars in 40 years, when an index fund started at the same time with the same "small loans" he received would be worth $12 billion today... without a trail of bankruptcies, thousands of lawsuits and burned small business owners. He's a real business whiz.

Hillary took a loss of $700k. She's a criminal. Trump is the first candidate in the modern era not to release his tax returns, and took a billion dollar loss in 1 year. Genius.

Hillary takes responsibility for private email servers and apologizes. Not credible. Trump denies saying things (on the record) he actually said (on the record), he's just telling it like it is.

Your arguments are thin. Your ignorance of reality is shocking. Your double-standards are offensive, and your willingness to blindly support him and recycle the rhetoric is absurd. Your opinion is not fact. Your memes are not news articles. And your hypocrisy is not a platform."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> "Bill Clinton cheats on his wife. Impeach him. Trump proudly brags about sexual assault (and has cheated on his wives). Elect him.
> 
> Hillary oversaw the department of state while 4 people died in an embassy attack. Put her in jail. 2 Republicans were in office while over 200 people died in embassy attacks. No problem.
> 
> ...


Hillary's foundation only spent 87% of their donations helping people.

Yes, If you count her friends and family as people.
Numb Nuts.
Wise Up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> "Bill Clinton cheats on his wife. Impeach him. Trump proudly brags about sexual assault (and has cheated on his wives). Elect him.
> 
> Hillary oversaw the department of state while 4 people died in an embassy attack. Put her in jail. 2 Republicans were in office while over 200 people died in embassy attacks. No problem.
> 
> ...


Chelsea UGGO Clinton made 900.000 working for the foundation in 2015.
Can you imagine paying this troll that kind of money? For what?


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Chelsea UGGO Clinton made 900.000 working for the foundation in 2015.
> Can you imagine paying this troll that kind of money? For what?


Jesus Christ the stupid is endless from you dude....

http://www.snopes.com/chelsea-clinton-made-900000-working-for-her-parents/

*"Chelsea Clinton landed a lucrative job at NBC after graduating college, but her salary wasn't $900,000, and she wasn't working for her parents."*


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, If you count her friends and family as people.
> Numb Nuts.
> Wise Up.


http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/aug/25/reince-priebus/reince-priebus-false-claim-80-clinton-foundation-c/

You're doin great kid, keep up the good work...


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine paying this *troll* that kind of money?


Is this you being "nice" like you told me to be??


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/aug/25/reince-priebus/reince-priebus-false-claim-80-clinton-foundation-c/
> 
> You're doin great kid, keep up the good work...


What do you think?
http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/haitians-fear-clintons-will-scam-them-again/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Jesus Christ the stupid is endless from you dude....
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/chelsea-clinton-made-900000-working-for-her-parents/
> 
> *"Chelsea Clinton landed a lucrative job at NBC after graduating college, but her salary wasn't $900,000, and she wasn't working for her parents."*


Ok, 600.000
Would she be making that if she wasn't a Clinton?
Look at her.

Are you blind?
She doesn't need a mask for Halloween.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think?
> http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/haitians-fear-clintons-will-scam-them-again/


Sorry, my hands are already sore from exposing your bullshit....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sorry, my hands are already sore from exposing your bullshit....


Whatever that means Buddy.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever that means Buddy.


It means fact checking all the lies you post here is a full time job and hard work...


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok, 600.000
> Would she be making that if she wasn't a Clinton?
> Look at her.
> View attachment 236
> ...


You judge a woman's value based on her appearance?

How Trumpish of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> "Bill Clinton cheats on his wife while serving as the President of the United States and then lies to the American people about doing so.  Impeach him. Trump proudly brags about sexual assault (and has cheated on his wives). Elect him.
> 
> Hillary oversaw the department of state while 4 people died in an embassy attack that Hillary blamed on a you tube video.  She did not go to jail.  2 Republicans were in office while over 200 people died in embassy attacks. Huge problem for the families of the 200 that died.
> 
> ...





Wez said:


> "Bill Clinton cheats on his wife. Impeach him. Trump proudly brags about sexual assault (and has cheated on his wives). Elect him.
> 
> Hillary oversaw the department of state while 4 people died in an embassy attack. Put her in jail. 2 Republicans were in office while over 200 people died in embassy attacks. No problem.
> 
> ...


"Hillary takes responsibility...." LMAO!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> "Bill Clinton cheats on his wife while he was the President of the United States and then lies about it. Impeach him.


Sounds about right.  You like snopes, I like you tube.  It's easy exposing your omissions....hypocrite


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

espola said:


> You judge a woman's value based on her appearance?
> 
> How Trumpish of you.


Are you going to tell me you don't judge people on how they look?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you going to tell me you don't judge people on how they look?


I judge you and you probably look something like this comrade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I judge you and you probably look something like this comrade.
> 
> View attachment 238


Do you think BJ Clinton judges the women he rapes by looks?
Obviously he doesn't judge the women he marries that way.

Now I know where Chelsea gets it. WOW


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I judge you and you probably look something like this comrade.
> 
> View attachment 238


Maybe, but a little darker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think BJ Clinton judges the women he rapes by looks?
> Obviously he doesn't judge the women he marries that way.
> 
> Now I know where Chelsea gets it. WOW


On second thought, who could blame Bj Clinton for stepping out on this wretch.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 13, 2016)

espola said:


> You judge a woman's value based on her appearance?
> 
> How Trumpish of you.


What would you judge Hillary on?
Her character?


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What would you judge Hillary on?
> Her character?


It's not HRC, it's her daughter and he's calling her a troll because he hates her mother.  We're a cunt hair away from disparaging each others kids in here.  Toxic....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> It's not HRC, it's her daughter and he's calling her a troll because he hates her mother.  We're a cunt hair away from disparaging each others kids in here.  Toxic....


I am talking about a public figure, adult who has put herself in the political arena. We are all someones kid, you will never see me talking about any forum persons kid.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are all someones kid


So Chelsea is fair game for hateful remarks?  You hate Michelle Obama because you don't like her clothes.  Sorry, I don't believe you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> We're a cunt hair away from disparaging each others kids in here.  Toxic....


Locker room talk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> So Chelsea is fair game for hateful remarks?  You hate Michelle Obama because you don't like her clothes.  Sorry, I don't believe you.


You don't believe what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am talking about a public figure, adult who has put herself in the political arena. We are all someones kid, you will never see me talking about any forum persons kid.


No, I dislike her because she is a crazy radical that is ruining my country.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I dislike her because she is a crazy radical that is ruining my country.


Michelle is, right, you're a sad angry little man Joe, just like your idol Arpaio.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> Michelle is, right, you're a sad angry little man Joe, just like your idol Arpaio.


You may be right but that doesn't change the fact Michelle Obama hates my country.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You may be right but that doesn't change the fact Michelle Obama hates my country.


She's basically the opposite of Arpaio, she represents the best of America and you and your ilk are dinosaurs who just wish for the old days when you were free to shit on everyone and everything you didn't approve of.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2016)

Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton on Thursday submitted written answers under penalty of perjury in a lawsuit about her use of a private email server while secretary of State, Politico reported.

In the answers, submitted to conservative watchdog group Judicial Watch, the Democratic nominee wrote 20 times she didn't recall the information that was requested, according to Politico.

*"Secretary Clinton states that she does not recall being advised, cautioned, or warned," about her email server, lawyers for Clinton wrote.*

*"She does not recall that it was ever suggested to her, and she does not recall participating in any communication, conversation, or meeting in which it was discussed that her use of a clintonemail.com e-mail account to conduct official State Department business conflicted with or violated federal record keeping laws."*

*On Monday, Clinton signed the legal filing "under penalty of perjury."*

A federal judge had ordered her to answer written questions in connection with a Freedom of Information Action lawsuit filed by Judicial Watch.

Lawyers for Judicial Watch had initially requested a live deposition to question the Democratic nominee.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/clinton-submits-answers-under-penalty-of-perjury-in-email-lawsuit/ar-AAiVjgl?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 14, 2016)

*It’s not the ‘locker room’ talk. It’s the ‘lock her up’ talk.*

From LE's favorite. _Charles Krauthammer_

To which list Trump added in the second debate, and it had nothing to do with sex. It was his threat, if elected, to put Hillary Clinton in jail.
After appointing a special prosecutor, of course. The niceties must be observed. First, a fair trial, then a proper hanging. The day after the debate at a rally in Pennsylvania, Trump responded to chants of “lock her up” with “Lock her up is right.” Two days later, he told a rally in Lakeland, Fla., “She has to go to jail.”


Such incendiary talk is an affront to elementary democratic decency and a breach of the boundaries of American political discourse. In democracies, the electoral process is a subtle and elaborate substitute for combat, the age-old way of settling struggles for power. But that sublimation only works if there is mutual agreement to accept both the legitimacy of the result (which Trump keeps undermining with charges that the very process is “rigged”) and the boundaries of the contest.
The prize for the winner is temporary accession to limited political power, not the satisfaction of vendettas. Vladimir Putin, Hugo Chávez and a cavalcade of two-bit caudillos lock up their opponents. American leaders don’t.

Trump also promises to “open up” libel laws to permit easier prosecution of those who attack him unfairly. Has he ever conceded any attack on him to be fair?
This election is not just about placing the nuclear codes in Trump’s hands. It’s also about handing him the instruments of civilian coercion, such as the IRS, the FBI, the FCC, the SEC. Think of what he could do to enforce the “fairness” he demands. Imagine giving over the vast power of the modern state to a man who says in advance that he will punish his critics and jail his opponent.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/its-not-the-locker-room-talk-its-the-lock-her-up-talk/2016/10/13/9dd5fbea-9172-11e6-9c85-ac42097b8cc0_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-d:homepage/story&utm_term=.e316ba0e994a


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> *It’s not the ‘locker room’ talk. It’s the ‘lock her up’ talk.*
> 
> From LE's favorite. _Charles Krauthammer_
> 
> ...


It would be good to have a guy who the media hates in office.
They would be inclined to do their job.
What we have now, is a media that is basically an arm of the administration.

If Trump were to be elected president, the media would fulfill their role again, as a watchdog, instead of the lapdog they play now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> This election is not just about placing the nuclear codes in Trump’s hands. *It’s also about handing him the instruments of civilian coercion, such as the IRS, the FBI, the FCC, the SEC. Think of what he could do to enforce the “fairness” he demands*. Imagine giving over the vast power of the modern state to a man who says in advance that he will punish his critics and jail his opponent.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/its-not-the-locker-room-talk-its-the-lock-her-up-talk/2016/10/13/9dd5fbea-9172-11e6-9c85-ac42097b8cc0_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-d:homepage/story&utm_term=.e316ba0e994a


The instruments of civilian coercion?  Interesting topic.  Obviously not as coercive for Hillary wouldn't you say?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> *It’s not the ‘locker room’ talk. It’s the ‘lock her up’ talk.*
> 
> From LE's favorite. _Charles Krauthammer_
> 
> ...


This part reveals something Kruathammer should understand is already under way.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You may be right but that doesn't change the fact Michelle Obama hates my country.


 She loves my country. I am proud she was able to speak to our nation as the spouse of our President.  In fact, I could not be more proud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> She loves my country. I am proud she was able to speak to our nation as the spouse of our President.  In fact, I could not be more proud.


COO COO


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2016)

_


Andy Dukes said:



*   It’s not the ‘locker room’ talk. It’s the ‘lock her up’ talk.  *

Click to expand...

_*18 U.S. Code § 793 - Gathering, transmitting or losing defense information*

*https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/793*


Andy Dukes said:


> To which list Trump added in the second debate, and it had nothing to do with sex. It was his threat, if elected, to put Hillary Clinton in jail.
> After appointing a special prosecutor, of course. The niceties must be observed. First, a fair trial, then a proper hanging. The day after the debate at a rally in Pennsylvania, Trump responded to chants of “lock her up” with “Lock her up is right.” Two days later, he told a rally in Lakeland, Fla., “She has to go to jail.”


Lets remember where the threat comes from.
*18 U.S. Code § 793 - Gathering, transmitting or losing defense information*

*https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/793*



Andy Dukes said:


> Such incendiary talk is an affront to elementary democratic decency and a breach of the boundaries of American political discourse. In democracies, the electoral process is a subtle and elaborate substitute for combat, the age-old way of settling struggles for power. But that sublimation only works if there is mutual agreement to accept both the legitimacy of the result (which Trump keeps undermining with charges that the very process is “rigged”) and the boundaries of the contest.


Undermining you say?

*18 U.S. Code § 793 - Gathering, transmitting or losing defense information*

*https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/793*




Andy Dukes said:


> The prize for the winner is temporary accession to limited political power, not the satisfaction of vendettas. Vladimir Putin, Hugo Chávez and a cavalcade of two-bit caudillos lock up their opponents. American leaders don’t.


 Leaders obey the law.

*18 U.S. Code § 793 - Gathering, transmitting or losing defense information*

*https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/793*




Andy Dukes said:


> Trump also promises to “open up” libel laws to permit easier prosecution of those who attack him unfairly. Has he ever conceded any attack on him to be fair?


Has Hillary?


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> She loves my country. I am proud she was able to speak to our nation as the spouse of our President.  In fact, I could not be more proud.


She had the best speech at the DNC too...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> She had the best speech at the DNC too...


Yes, her and her husband are very good at lying/slash speaking when their remarks are prepared for them.


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, her and her husband are very good at lying/slash speaking when their remarks are prepared for them.


You have a dark heart, her speech was fantastic!  Smart, positive, uplifting, inspiring, you know, the exact opposite of most every speech at the RNC...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/07/29/the-5-best-speeches-of-the-democratic-national-convention/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> You have a dark heart, her speech was fantastic!  Smart, positive, uplifting, inspiring, you know, the exact opposite of most every speech at the RNC...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/07/29/the-5-best-speeches-of-the-democratic-national-convention/


I am sure you are correct, but smart, positive, uplifting and inspiring are not words I would associate with her.
I would hearing the truth from the right VS sunshine and rainbows by an administration hell bent on ruining the country would seem dark from you with your blinders on.


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would hearing the truth from the right VS sunshine and rainbows *by an administration hell bent on ruining the country* would seem dark from you with your blinders on.


Has your life improved in the last eight years, if not, how so?  I know my family and most people I know are doing great...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Has your life improved in the last eight years, if not, how so?  I know my family and most people I know are doing great...


I am doing better, but I don't think most people are. 90.000.000ish people out of work, crazy amount of people of government assistance, islamicist terrorists beheading people/ throwing people from roofs, drowning them is cages and or setting them on fire because we no longer have the balls under this president to stand up to anyone except the U S citizens,coal and oil industries.


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am doing better, but I don't think most people are. 90.000.000ish people out of work, crazy amount of people of government assistance, islamicist terrorists beheading people/ throwing people from roofs, drowning them is cages and or setting them on fire because we no longer have the balls under this president to stand up to anyone except the U S citizens,coal and oil industries.



You are amazing in how you can post lies, seemingly non-stop and aren't even phased by it, how very Trump like.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/06/30/*us-airstrikes-kill-at-least-250-isis-fighters-in-convoy-outside-fallujah*-official-says.html

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2015/aug/31/donald-trump/donald-trump-says-us-has-93-milion-people-out-work/

*"Donald Trump says U.S. has 93 million people 'out of work,' but that's way too high"*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> You are amazing in how you can post lies, seemingly non-stop and aren't even phased by it, how very Trump like.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/06/30/*us-airstrikes-kill-at-least-250-isis-fighters-in-convoy-outside-fallujah*-official-says.html
> 
> ...


Well, Wed thank you for being my fact checker, bruddah, do you know anyone that will check the spelling and punctuation of my posts?
The pay sucks but the hours are great.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, her and her husband are very good at lying/slash speaking when their remarks are prepared for them.


My two votes for him I feel proud of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> My two votes for him I feel proud of.


Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

You know radical Islam and ISIS aren't BO's fault, right?  Bush/Cheney kicked the hornets nest and the US has been paying the price ever since....of course we could go back even further in time too...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, Wed thank you for being my fact checker, bruddah, do you know anyone that will check the spelling and punctuation of my posts?
> The pay sucks but the hours are great.


Yes.  He's cheap and I already spoke to him.  He is reading over your post as I type this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  He's cheap and I already spoke to him.  He is reading over your post as I type this.


Nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> You know radical Islam and ISIS aren't BO's fault, right?  Bush/Cheney kicked the hornets nest and the US has been paying the price ever since....of course we could go back even further in time too...


As I recall Mr Cut and Run Obama did just that. No?


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

No


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> No


Common, you have to know he has been the weakest president of modern times.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Common, you have to know he has been the weakest president of modern times.


 I would say the exact opposite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would say the exact opposite.


Yes, everyone respects this clown so much they do whatever they want, whenever they want to do it.
No country fears us anymore with this marshmallow running things.
Do you remember one of the first things that happened when Regan took office?
Exactly, he mopped up wussy Jimma Carters 444 day mess. 
Why?, because they feared what a real commander would do.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 14, 2016)

He did an off the record, illegal weapons deal with Iran?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 14, 2016)

He did an off the record, illegal weapons deal with Iran? That he could not remember knowing about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> He did an off the record, illegal weapons deal with Iran? That he could not remember knowing about.


 I wasn't talking about Obama, but if you insist.

Good work if you can get it.


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, everyone respects this clown so much they do whatever they want, whenever they want to do it.


Like what?  I love the pussies on the right who talk so tough but haven't the slightest clue what the word diplomacy is all about.  They pretend that our military can and should solve every problem in the world.  Than when they do use our military to try and "fix" something, like Bush did with Iraq, it costs us Trillions and only multiplies the problems we had to start with.  BO has been cleaning up Bush's mess ever since he took office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Like what?  I love the pussies on the right who talk so tough but haven't the slightest clue what the word diplomacy is all about.  They pretend that our military can and should solve every problem in the world.  Than when they do use our military to try and "fix" something, like Bush did with Iraq, it costs us Trillions and only multiplies the problems we had to start with.  BO has been cleaning up Bush's mess ever since he took office.


Why are you hatin? I said I was going to be nice all day.
I suppose paying off Iran was GWs fault also.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2016)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yemen-security-missiles-idUSKCN12C294

The U.S. military launched cruise missile strikes on Thursday to knock out three coastal radar sites in areas of Yemen controlled by Iran-aligned Houthi forces, retaliating after failed missile attacks this week on a U.S. Navy destroyer, U.S. officials said.

The strikes, authorized by President Barack Obama, represent Washington's first direct military action against suspected Houthi-controlled targets in Yemen's conflict.​


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you hatin? I said I was going to be nice all day.


Sorry, I must be allergic to bullshit.



Sheriff Joe said:


> I suppose paying off Iran was GWs fault also.


We get it, you don't like Iran and hate Muslims.  You may like to hide your little pee pee behind tough talk about Iran and imply that what we should be doing is turning their Country into glass and making them respect us proper through fear and intimidation, but the world is more complex now days Arpaio nut hanger.  Sanctions were not stopping their nuclear program and to get to a better place then we were in, we had to ...... wait for it..... "COMPROMISE".  I know that's a dirty word to you and your ilk, but it's far better than solving all our problems with bombs and missiles.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sorry, I must be allergic to bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> We get it, you don't like Iran and hate Muslims.  You may like to hide your little pee pee behind tough talk about Iran and imply that what we should be doing is turning their Country into glass and making them respect us proper through fear and intimidation, but the world is more complex now days Arpaio nut hanger.  Sanctions were not stopping their nuclear program and to get to a better place then we were in, we had to ...... wait for it..... "COMPROMISE".  I know that's a dirty word to you and your ilk, but it's far better than solving all our problems with bombs and missiles.


So you think compromising with a country that would kill us all if they had a chance is a good thing?
We should have made them open up about their neuclear program or let BeBe take care of things like a real leader does.
Have you ever watched BeBe give a speech? He is a real, no nonsense Man.


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think compromising with a country that would kill us all if they had a chance is a good thing?
> We should have made them open up about their neuclear program or let BeBe take care of things like a real leader does.
> Have you ever watched BeBe give a speech? He is a real, no nonsense Man.


So move to Israel.

Not being a religious person, I too am sickened by the radical Islam elements in Iran.  I choose to believe, because my heart isn't filled with venom, that not every Iranian hates everyone in the West.  Nuclear proliferation experts tell me it was a good deal and I'm going to defer to their expert opinions.

"opening up their nuclear program" is exactly what the Iran deal did Joe, do you even have the slighest clue what the deal was all about??


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> let BeBe take care of things like a real leader does.


Again, tough talk.  What is BeBe going to do Joe, tell me exactly what he is going to do with Iran?  Now tell me what he is going to do to Iran if we cut off all aide and support?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

espola said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yemen-security-missiles-idUSKCN12C294
> 
> The U.S. military launched cruise missile strikes on Thursday to knock out three coastal radar sites in areas of Yemen controlled by Iran-aligned Houthi forces, retaliating after failed missile attacks this week on a U.S. Navy destroyer, U.S. officials said.
> 
> The strikes, authorized by President Barack Obama, represent Washington's first direct military action against suspected Houthi-controlled targets in Yemen's conflict.​


So? They fired on  DESTROYER and send a few missiles, BFD. I am shaking in my little space boots.
The world continues to laugh.


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The world continues to laugh.


Really only sad little haters like you are laughing nervously...because the bad brown men aren't bowing to you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Again, tough talk.  What is BeBe going to do Joe, tell me exactly what he is going to do with Iran?  Now tell me what he is going to do to Iran if we cut off all aide and support?


Lets take the shackles off of Israel and find out, but I am sure you already know.
http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/israel-s-mossad-trained-assassins-of-iran-nuclear-scientists-report-says-1.411945


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets take the shackles off of Israel and find out, but I am sure you already know.
> http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/israel-s-mossad-trained-assassins-of-iran-nuclear-scientists-report-says-1.411945


https://movingtoisrael.org/how-move-israel-if-you-are-not-jew

*Moving to Israel*
*Everything you need to know before moving to the Holy Land*

You ride has arrived, tootles...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/jerusalem-violence-why-does-israel-bulldoze-homes-terrorists-1522716


Wez said:


> https://movingtoisrael.org/how-move-israel-if-you-are-not-jew
> 
> *Moving to Israel*
> *Everything you need to know before moving to the Holy Land*
> ...



http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/jerusalem-violence-why-does-israel-bulldoze-homes-terrorists-1522716


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Really only sad little haters like you are laughing nervously...because the bad brown men aren't bowing to you...


Speaking of haters



Wez said:


> *Fuck Off Lion, have a great weekend!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> I choose to believe, because my heart isn't filled with venom,


Let's see those pretty little fangs



Wez said:


> Fuck Off Lion, have a great weekend!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> I choose to believe, because my heart isn't filled with venom, that not every Iranian hates everyone in the West.  Nuclear proliferation experts tell me it was a good deal and I'm going to defer to their expert opinions.


Don't flatter yourself.  They weren't asking you to defer to anything.  Sit down.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sorry, I must be allergic to bullshit.


Shocking!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> We get it, you don't like Iran and hate Muslims.  *You may like to hide your little pee pee behind tough talk *about Iran and imply that what we should be doing is turning their Country into glass and making them respect us proper through fear and intimidation, but the world is more complex *now days Arpaio nut hanger.  *Sanctions were not stopping their nuclear program and to get to a better place then we were in, we had to ...... wait for it..... "COMPROMISE".  I know that's a dirty word to you and your ilk, but it's far better than solving all our problems with bombs and missiles.





Wez said:


> Really only sad little haters like you are laughing nervously...because the bad brown men aren't bowing to you...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Like what?  I love the pussies on the right who talk so tough but haven't the slightest clue what the word diplomacy is all about.  They pretend that our military can and should solve every problem in the world.  Than when they do use our military to try and "fix" something, like Bush did with Iraq, it costs us Trillions and only multiplies the problems we had to start with.  BO has been cleaning up Bush's mess ever since he took office.


Why are you not voting for Gary Johnson if you believe what you just posted?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sorry, I must be allergic to bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> We get it, you don't like Iran and hate Muslims.  You may like to hide your little pee pee behind tough talk about Iran and imply that what we should be doing is turning their Country into glass and making them respect us proper through fear and intimidation, but the world is more complex now days Arpaio nut hanger.  Sanctions were not stopping their nuclear program and to get to a better place then we were in, we had to ...... wait for it..... "COMPROMISE".  I know that's a dirty word to you and your ilk, but it's far better than solving all our problems with bombs and missiles.


So, do you think the "COMPROMISE" approach would work with the Russians?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> So move to Israel.
> 
> Not being a religious person, I too am sickened by the radical Islam elements in Iran.  I choose to believe, because my heart isn't filled with venom, that not every Iranian hates everyone in the West.  Nuclear proliferation experts tell me it was a good deal and I'm going to defer to their expert opinions.
> 
> "opening up their nuclear program" is exactly what the Iran deal did Joe, do you even have the slighest clue what the deal was all about??


Sounds very similar to the nuke deal that was signed with North Korea under WJC.
That one worked out well.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 15, 2016)

_Hmmm....._

Hacked emails published by Wikileaks this week appear to show Qatar pledging to donate $1 million to Hillary Clinton's family's charitable foundation, despite her promise to curb new donations by foreign governments while U.S. secretary of state.

In an email from 2012, a senior official from the Bill, Hillary & Chelsea Clinton Foundation informs colleagues that a planned donation by Qatar's government to mark Bill Clinton's birthday came up in a meeting he had with the Gulf state's ambassador in Washington.

The ambassador said that he asked "to see WJC 'for five minutes' in NYC, to present $1 million check that Qatar promised for WJC's birthday in 2011," Amitabh Desai, the foundation official, writes in his email, using the former U.S. president's initials.

Hillary Clinton, who is the Democratic nominee for the Nov. 8 presidential election, served as secretary of state from 2009 until 2013.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/hacked-emails-raise-possibility-of-clinton-foundation-ethics-breach/ar-AAiY4vE?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Oct 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds very similar to the nuke deal that was signed with North Korea under WJC.
> That one worked out well.


Please at least pretend to give an educated viewpoint.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/03/13/cottons-misguided-history-lesson-on-the-north-korean-nuclear-deal/

"The failure of the Agreed Framework, not the deal itself, led to North Korea building and testing nuclear weapons."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> Please at least pretend to give an educated viewpoint.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/03/13/cottons-misguided-history-lesson-on-the-north-korean-nuclear-deal/
> 
> "The failure of the Agreed Framework, not the deal itself, led to North Korea building and testing nuclear weapons."


Speaking of pretending....
This coming from the guy who's normal response is to punch the dumb icon?


Back in October 1994, then-President Bill Clinton said, "this is a good deal for the United States. North Korea will freeze and then dismantle its nuclear program. South Korea and our other allies will be better protected. The entire world will be safer as we slow the spread of nuclear weapons.”

“I am confident that we can show that this deal is good for the security of the United States, for our allies, and for the world," added Obama. "There is no daylight, when it comes to our support for Israel’s security and our concerns about Iran’s destabilizing policies and threats toward Israel."

 "the question comparing the two deals is that the Americans are saying they have capabilities vis-à-vis the Iranian sites, as in inspectors. They said the same back then with North Korea."
"another problem is that the number of centrifuges Iran has. If Iran were serious when it says that its nuclear program was for electricity, they would need less than 10% of what they have right now in order to make the bomb.”

There are concerns from folks with far more education than you or me ya pinhead.
http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/194819


----------



## Wez (Oct 15, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of pretending....
> This coming from the guy who's normal response is to punch the dumb icon?


With some here yes, not with you.  You confuse me with NoGoal.  I avoided it with you until you started in on me thinking I was just punching it automatically on you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 15, 2016)

Wez said:


> With some here yes, not with you.  You confuse me with NoGoal.  I avoided it with you until you started in on me thinking I was just punching it automatically on you.


I don't confuse you with anyone Wez.
But you preaching, _Please at least pretend to give an educated viewpoint, _is a bit much at this hour.
'I only share with those that share with me"...hmmmm, that could be a direct quote from Sec. State Clinton regarding the Clinton Foundation & considerations


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 16, 2016)

*Education Trumps Racism*

The white flight of Derek Black

How the son of the founder of Stormfront, the god son of David Duke and the future leader of White Nationalism found a new path at a liberal arts college.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/the-white-flight-of-derek-black/2016/10/15/ed5f906a-8f3b-11e6-a6a3-d50061aa9fae_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_stormfront-658am:homepage/story


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> *Education Trumps Racism*
> 
> The white flight of Derek Black
> 
> ...


Good read.
All forms of racial politics are dangerous.
Our country is as racially polarized as I have ever seen it. 
The use of race as a political tool is the perfect weapon in achieving and holding power.
Do you think the current administration has any culpability?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Good read.
> All forms of racial politics are dangerous.
> Our country is as racially polarized as I have ever seen it.
> The use of race as a political tool is the perfect weapon in achieving and holding power.
> Do you think the current administration has any culpability?


 No. Unless the color of the Presidents skin counts as culpability.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> No. Unless the color of the Presidents skin counts as culpability.


You dont believe this President, and his select administration has engaged in racial politics?
You certainly arent alone.

I think all forms of racial politics are dangerous and should be called out.
David Duke to Al Sharpton.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont believe this President, and his select administration has engaged in racial politics?
> You certainly arent alone.
> 
> I think all forms of racial politics are dangerous and should be called out.
> David Duke to Al Sharpton.


 I think he discusses race and the effects of the continued racism in America. Not the same as politicizing race.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think he discusses race and the effects of the continued racism in America. Not the same as politicizing race.


Like I said before.
Youre not alone in believing that.
Let me ask you something.
Do you think Al Sharpton is racist?
We both agree Duke is  racist.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Like I said before.
> Youre not alone in believing that.
> Let me ask you something.
> Do you think Al Sharpton is racist?
> We both agree Duke is  racist.


I think Al made a career on race baiting. I don't believe that Jeremiah Wright was a racist at all.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think Al made a career on race baiting. I don't believe that Jeremiah Wright was a racist at all.


Is "race baiting" racist, or better put, a form of racism?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is "race baiting" racist, or better put, a form of racism?


 Certainly a form of racism.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Certainly a form of racism.


 I actually think it is different than racism.  Despicable and manipulative in a similar way but not the same thing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Certainly a form of racism.


Ok, now what would you think if Trump were President, and he invited David Duke to be his "race ambassador"??

It will never happen, but imagining the outcry is an interesting way to gain some perspective.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I actually think it is different than racism.  Despicable and manipulative in a similar way but not the same thing.


You were right the first time.


----------



## Wez (Oct 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont believe this President, and his select administration has engaged in racial politics?


Racism in the light, recognized, is healthy, despite it appearing very bad in the press, riots, etc.  BO has been an awesome quaterback on race issues, not catering to any side, not inflaming.  I think the people who think his administration is divisive on race issues, are the same people who refuse to see racism, unless it's to recognize when they see it from Blacks.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> Racism in the light, recognized, is healthy, despite it appearing very bad in the press, riots, etc.  BO has been an awesome quaterback on race issues, not catering to any side, not inflaming.  I think the people who think his administration is divisive on race issues, are the same people who refuse to see racism, unless it's to recognize when they see it from Blacks.


I see it from both sides.
Read the thread.
My contention is that some only see "those people".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy knew I was right.
It takes real introspection to see what has been in front of us the whole time.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Andy knew I was right.
> It takes real introspection to see what has been in front of us the whole time.


 Don't put words in my mouth. I don't think we agree on much about race.  I just acknowledge something most people already do, that race is exploited for political gain from all sides.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. I don't think we agree on much about race.  I just acknowledge something most people already do, that race is exploited for political gain from all sides.


We agree.
Those are my words.
Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We agree.
> Those are my words.


 So you agree with me that institutional racism is live and real in todays America?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> So you agree with me that institutional racism is live and real in todays America?


I dont think its institutional, but I do believe racism will always be used as a means to gain power.
I also believe that racism is an equal opportunity employer.


----------



## Wez (Oct 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont think its institutional


You don't think our Justice system is biased?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> You don't think our Justice system is biased?


Not any more biased than you are.


----------



## Wez (Oct 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not any more biased than you are.


There goes that willful blindness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> Racism in the light, recognized, is healthy, despite it appearing very bad in the press, riots, etc.  BO has been an awesome quaterback on race issues, not catering to any side, not inflaming.  I think the people who think his administration is divisive on race issues, are the same people who refuse to see racism, unless it's to recognize when they see it from Blacks.


Obama has widened the racial divide in this country , on purpose. That is all this community organizer has.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> Racism in the light, recognized, is healthy, despite it appearing very bad in the press, riots, etc.  BO has been an awesome quaterback on race issues, not catering to any side, not inflaming.  I think the people who think his administration is divisive on race issues, are the same people who refuse to see racism, unless it's to recognize when they see it from Blacks.


Does anyone know what a typical white person is?
Let's ask Mr racist BO. It's his grandmother.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> You don't think our Justice system is biased?


Yes, biased against the bad guys. DUH.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2016)

Wez said:


> There goes that willful blindness.


Says the blind man.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2016)

*Want a Free Market? Abolish Cash*

*https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-09-01/want-a-free-market-abolish-cash*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2016)

https://fee.org/articles/classical-liberalisms-700-year-fight-against-monetary-oppression/?utm_source=ribbon

*Classical Liberalism's 700-Year Fight Against Monetary Oppression*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> You don't think our Justice system is biased?


Tell me professor, exactly where is this bias you're seeing in our Justice System.?


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Posted without comment, none needed.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell me professor, exactly where is this bias you're seeing in our Justice System.?


From Stop-n-Frisk, to arrests to incarceration rates to sentencing disparities, you would have to be a fool to not know that our Justice is biased.

http://www.vox.com/cards/police-brutality-shootings-us/us-police-racism

https://www.amazon.com/The-Divide-American-Injustice-Wealth/dp/081299342X

_"In The Divide, Matt Taibbi takes readers on a galvanizing journey through both sides of our new system of justice—the fun-house-mirror worlds of the untouchably wealthy and the criminalized poor. He uncovers the startling looting that preceded the financial collapse; a wild conspiracy of billionaire hedge fund managers to destroy a company through dirty tricks; and the story of a whistleblower who gets in the way of the largest banks in America, only to find herself in the crosshairs. On the other side of the Divide, Taibbi takes us to the front lines of the immigrant dragnet; into the newly punitive welfare system which treats its beneficiaries as thieves; and deep inside the stop-and-frisk world, where standing in front of your own home has become an arrestable offense. As he narrates these incredible stories, he draws out and analyzes their common source: a perverse new standard of justice, based on a radical, disturbing new vision of civil rights."_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> From Stop-n-Frisk, to arrests to incarceration rates to sentencing disparities, you would have to be a fool to not know that our Justice is biased.
> 
> http://www.vox.com/cards/police-brutality-shootings-us/us-police-racism


Stop and Frisk?
Still having trouble with the constitution?
Sentencing disparities? Thank Bill Clinton for much of that.
Bill Clinton signed into law mandatory sentencing which has a lot to do with incarceration rates...

Clinton described his motivation to pass the 1994 Violent Crime Control Act in stark terms.
"Gangs and drugs have taken over our streets and undermined our schools," he said. "Every day, we read about somebody else who has literally gotten away with murder."
"Criminal justice policy was very much driven by public sentiment and a political instinct to appeal to the more negative punitive elements of public sentiment rather than to be driven by the facts," he said.

And that public sentiment called for filling up the nation's prisons, a key part of the 1994 crime bill.
These days, Jeremy Travis is president of the John Jay College of Criminal Justice. But 20 years ago, he attended the signing ceremony for the crime bill — and joined the Clinton Justice Department.

"Here's the federal government coming in and saying we'll give you money if you punish people more severely, and 28 states and the District of Columbia followed the money and enacted stricter sentencing laws for violent offenses," Travis says.

But as Travis now knows all too well, there's a problem with that idea. Researchers including a National Academy of Sciences panel he led have since found only a modest relationship between incarceration and lower crime rates.

"We now know with the fullness of time that we made some terrible mistakes," Travis said. "And those mistakes were to ramp up the use of prison. And that big mistake is the one that we now, 20 years later, come to grips with. We have to look in the mirror and say, 'look what we have done.'"

Nick Turner of Vera put the human costs even more starkly.
"If you're a black baby born today, you have a 1 in 3 chance of spending some time in prison or jail," Turner said. "If you're Latino, it's a 1 in 6 chance. And if you're white, it's 1 in 17. And so coming to terms with these disparities and reversing them, I would argue, is not only a matter of fairness and justice but it's, I would argue, a matter of national security."
http://www.npr.org/2014/09/12/347736999/20-years-later-major-crime-bill-viewed-as-terrible-mistake


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stop and Frisk?
> Still having trouble with the constitution?


No, just the inherent bias and racism that comes with SnF.



Lion Eyes said:


> Sentencing disparities? Thank Bill Clinton for much of that.
> Bill Clinton signed into law mandatory sentencing which has a lot to do with incarceration rates...


I don't think the systematic racial bias in our Justice system is a left or right thing, it just is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, just the inherent bias and racism that comes with SnF.
> I don't think the systematic racial bias in our Justice system is a left or right thing, it just is.


Tell me, is it inherent bias when black police officers are Performing Stop and Frisk?
Of course you don't think it's left or right thing when WJC signed the law.
If GWB had signed that law you'd be almost sterile with anger trying to prove otherwise...
You are funny Wez.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell me, is it inherent bias when black police officers are Performing Stop and Frisk?
> Of course you don't think it's left or right thing when WJC signed the law.
> If GWB had signed that law you'd be almost sterile with anger trying to prove otherwise...
> You are funny Wez.


Doesn't matter what color the cop is, the stats show SnF ends up being horribly racist in practice.  If cops spend most of their time in poor neighborhoods, that's what happens.

Bush was actually decent when it came to race relations.  Trump is a racist, he happens to be GOP.  Sorry that makes you uncomfortable when you vote for him...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Doesn't matter what color the cop is, the stats show SnF ends up being horribly racist in practice.  If cops spend most of their time in poor neighborhoods, that's what happens.
> 
> Bush was actually decent when it came to race relations.  Trump is a racist, he happens to be GOP.  Sorry that makes you uncomfortable when you vote for him...


Every republican is "racist" when they are A. -running for president.
Or...                                                                     B.-Are president.

Even Hurricanes are racist under  republican administrations.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Now we know what this run for POTUS is all about....

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/18/us/politics/donald-trump-tv-jared-kushner.html

*Jared Kushner Talks of a Trump TV Network With a Media Deal Maker*

_Donald J. Trump’s son-in-law has discussed the possibility of a Trump-branded television network with a friend who has helped guide such deals, according to a news report.

Jared Kushner, who is married to Mr. Trump’s oldest daughter, Ivanka, had conversations about the idea with Aryeh B. Bourkoff, the chief executive of LionTree, a boutique investment bank that has helped advise media deals, The Financial Times reported on Monday._


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Doesn't matter what color the cop is, the stats show SnF ends up being horribly racist in practice.  If cops spend most of their time in poor neighborhoods, that's what happens.
> 
> Bush was actually decent when it came to race relations.  Trump is a racist, he happens to be GOP.  Sorry that makes you uncomfortable when you vote for him...


Trying to justify your vote for the lying bitch by projecting that I'm voting for Trump is interesting.
You know I'm voting for Johnson...but if it makes you feel better you just keep repeating yourself...

You obviously don't comprehend that SnF is used all over the country?
It's used in California daily. From the CHP to the San Diego Sherriff's Department, to the Beverly Hills PD.
Daily. Those racist bastards!


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Every republican is "racist"...


I don't believe that at all...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't believe that at all...


You would if they were running for president.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You obviously don't comprehend that SnF is used all over the country?


_"Simple: Stop-and-frisk has been a standard police procedure for decades, but the Supreme Court ruled in 1968 that it's only legal if it's based on a reasonable suspicion of criminal activity. The problem in New York City is that stop-and-frisk became a routine tool used even when there was essentially no justification at all. This is the stop-and-frisk policy that Trump was talking about, and it's decidedly not used in "many places." It was unique to New York City."_


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You would if they were running for president.


Bullshit, I didn't see any racism claims coming from the McCain and Romney runs.  I'm sure it happened, but it didn't define the campaign like it does with Trump and his many issues....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Bullshit, I didn't see any racism claims coming from the McCain and Romney runs.  I'm sure it happened, but it didn't define the campaign like it does with Trump and his many issues....


Its in the DNC handbook under gutterball 101.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

The closer the race, the bigger the racist.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The closer the race, the bigger the racist.


You may have answered this before, but are you saying Trump is "not" a racist in your opinion?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> You may have answered this before, but are you saying Trump is "not" a racist in your opinion?


In my opinion, he is not a racist.
No more than you are.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> In my opinion, he is not a racist.
> No more than you are.


Funny, you always clarify that opinion with a reference to me being one.  "I", unlike Trump, do not have endless incidents as proof of being a racist.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Funny, you always clarify that opinion with a reference to me being one.  "I", unlike Trump, do not have endless incidents as proof of being a racist.


You're not a republican running for President.
I didnt call you a racist. I said I dont think Trump is any more of a racist than you are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

There is plenty of racist propaganda out there on Hillary.
You just dont see it being played like the dems do it.
I wouldnt be surprised to see Trump open up and throw it right back at her, though.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're not a republican running for President.
> I didnt call you a racist. I said I dont think Trump is any more of a racist than you are.


I know what you said, you attempt to deflect Trump's actual racism, by equating him with someone who probably isn't a racist; which is the mental gymnastics a lot of Trump voters are doing this year.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There is plenty of racist propaganda out there on Hillary.
> You just dont see it being played like the dems do it.


Like this:

http://www.snopes.com/clinton-byrd-photo-klan/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Like this:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/clinton-byrd-photo-klan/


I dont know. You posted that, not me.
Snopes is no more an authority on truth than Hillary's own "fact checker" on her website.
There is plenty out there, like I said.
Its just not a go to tactic of the GOP.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> I know what you said, you attempt to deflect Trump's actual racism, by equating him with someone who probably isn't a racist; which is the mental gymnastics a lot of Trump voters are doing this year.


Not quite, but I think thats as close as youre capable of getting.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know. You posted that, not me.
> Snopes is no more an authority on truth than Hillary's own "fact checker" on her website.
> There is plenty out there, like I said.
> Its just not a go to tactic of the GOP.


Did you have a problem with any of their conclusions or sources, or do you just not like what they've come up with?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Did you have a problem with any of their conclusions or sources, or do you just not like what they've come up with?


I dont consider them a decider of truth.
Why would anyone?


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont consider them a decider of truth.
> Why would anyone?


How do you decide the truth other than by doing research and citing your sources?  They at least do that...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> How do you decide the truth other than by doing research and citing your sources?  They at least do that...


If cant help you here.


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If cant help you here.


Can this help me here?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2016/10/17/head-of-u-s-police-chiefs-apologizes-for-historic-mistreatment-of-minorities/

*"U.S. police chiefs group apologizes for ‘historical mistreatment’ of minorities"*

_The president of America’s largest police organization on Monday issued a formal apology to the nation’s minority population “for the actions of the past and the role that our profession has played in society’s historical mistreatment of communities of color.”_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Can this help me here?
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2016/10/17/head-of-u-s-police-chiefs-apologizes-for-historic-mistreatment-of-minorities/
> 
> ...


What other choice do they have with this administration?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Can this help me here?
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2016/10/17/head-of-u-s-police-chiefs-apologizes-for-historic-mistreatment-of-minorities/
> 
> ...



Apologizing _"for actions in the past"..._
That's nice. Reminds me of Obama and his apologies to the world on behalf of America.


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What other choice do they have with this administration?





Lion Eyes said:


> Apologizing _"for actions in the past"..._
> That's nice. Reminds me of Obama and his apologies to the world on behalf of America.


A leader in the LE field recognizes an issue you both deny exists, so you attack the message as forced or purely partisan.  I sure hope HRC gets elected, it's going to be fun rubbing it in your noses all day long...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> A leader in the LE field recognizes an issue you both deny exists, so you attack the message as forced or purely partisan.  I sure hope HRC gets elected, it's going to be fun rubbing it in your noses all day long...


ha ha ha I can see Billy boy now.  Without the threat of impeachment he'll be free to fondle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> A leader in the LE field recognizes an issue you both deny exists, so you attack the message as forced or purely partisan.  I sure hope HRC gets elected, it's going to be fun rubbing it in your noses all day long...


Do you think any police chief wants to see Loretta -bj Clinton cuddling, lying bitch Lynch investigating their Dept for racial bs? Brown shirt administration.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think any police chief wants to see Loretta -bj Clinton cuddling, lying bitch Lynch investigating their Dept for racial bs? Brown shirt administration.


Sure sure, it's a political move, no way he is sincere.  Obama Derangement Syndrome in full effect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Sure sure, it's a political move, no way he is sincere.  Obama Derangement Syndrome in full effect.


The only thing obummer has been sincere about is how bad whitey is.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only thing obummer has been sincere about is how bad whitey is.


Awww, the bad brown people not kneeling at your feet anymore????


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Awww, the bad brown people not kneeling at your feet anymore????


No, just feeling guilty with all this white privilege I still have.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> A leader in the LE field recognizes an issue you both deny exists, so you attack the message as forced or purely partisan.  I sure hope HRC gets elected, it's going to be fun rubbing it in your noses all day long...


Thank you Wez, very mature of you to think of others.
Just like Obama, if Hillary is President, she'll be President of all the American people.
We'll just have a pathological lying women as President. What a country!
No need to rub my nose in it, as the smell will be discernible from quite a distance.
Speaking of noses, you put your nose any farther up Hillary's ass, you will have to be surgically removed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice to see the troll is still creeping around handing out dumb icons....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Can this help me here?
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2016/10/17/head-of-u-s-police-chiefs-apologizes-for-historic-mistreatment-of-minorities/
> 
> ...


An apology for the role police officers played “in society’s historical mistreatment of communities of color” issued by the president of the International Association of Chiefs of Police quickly drew mostly positive reviews from advocacy groups and other law enforcement officials.

IACP leader Terrence Cunningham, speaking Monday at his group’s annual conference, said laws adopted at the federal, state and local level in the past required officers to perform “unpalatable tasks” such as ensuring legalized discrimination.
*“While this is no longer the case*, this dark side of our shared history has created a multigenerational, almost inherited, mistrust between many communities of color and their law enforcement agencies,” he said. Cunningham said most of today’s officers had nothing to do with those practices and find it difficult to understand the inherent mistrust felt by many minority citizens. Work must be done to build trust, he said.
*“The first step in this process is for law enforcement and the IACP to acknowledge and apologize for the actions of the past* and the role that our profession has played in society’s historical mistreatment of communities of color,” Cunningham said. *“At the same time, those who denounce the police must also acknowledge that today’s officers are not to blame for the injustices of the past. If either side in this debate fails to acknowledge these fundamental truths, we will be unlikely to move past them.”* The Rev. Al Sharpton, who heads the National Action Network, welcomed the apology. NAN issued a statement saying Sharpton “will urge officers around the United States to back his words up with action and legislation to protect communities of color from the onslaught of police misconduct that has disturbed the country.”


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 20, 2016)

The last debate is over and.  Chris Wallace was the clear winner last night. His questions were clear and he did the best job of anyone during this campaign cycle (that seems to have lasted a decade). Bravo Mr. Wallace.

The family IM'ed all night and all the girls got a kick out of the non political conservative Republican Mom getting extremely animated this time around. Even an F'bomb even if she could not use the F word.  I am just content that I helped raise a group that independently decided that these debates mattered and they needed to watch. Each individually in different states. Pretty proud. I will vote this weekend and put this election behind me.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The last debate is over and.  Chris Wallace was the clear winner last night. His questions were clear and he did the best job of anyone during this campaign cycle (that seems to have lasted a decade). Bravo Mr. Wallace.
> 
> The family IM'ed all night and all the girls got a kick out of the non political conservative Republican Mom getting extremely animated this time around. Even an F'bomb even if she could not use the F word.  I am just content that I helped raise a group that independently decided that these debates mattered and they needed to watch. Each individually in different states. Pretty proud. I will vote this weekend and put this election behind me.


I am going through all the candidates and issues on my voter pamphlet today and plan to vote tomorrow in Kearney Mesa if I can find the new Registrar of Voters office.

City and County of San Diego propositions --

A yes
B no
C no
D no?
E yes
F no?
G yes
H yes
I yes
J yes
K no
L no
M yes
N no


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 20, 2016)

Is this the future of Trump / Breitbart TV?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_America_News_Network


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The last debate is over and.  Chris Wallace was the clear winner last night. His questions were clear and he did the best job of anyone during this campaign cycle (that seems to have lasted a decade). Bravo Mr. Wallace.
> 
> The family IM'ed all night and all the girls got a kick out of the non political conservative Republican Mom getting extremely animated this time around. Even an F'bomb even if she could not use the F word.  I am just content that I helped raise a group that independently decided that these debates mattered and they needed to watch. Each individually in different states. Pretty proud. I will vote this weekend and put this election behind me.


Nice, all 3 of my kids are involved as well, not very common these days.
If you vote for HRC and she wins in no way will this election be behind you, it will be haunting you and this country for decades I fear.


----------



## Wez (Oct 20, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The last debate is over and.  Chris Wallace was the clear winner last night. His questions were clear and he did the best job of anyone during this campaign cycle (that seems to have lasted a decade). Bravo Mr. Wallace.


I was wondering how it would go since he is with FoxNews, but he did a great job!


----------



## Wez (Oct 20, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Is this the future of Trump / Breitbart TV?


Trump is going to cash in big time on this election, one way or the other...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> I was wondering how it would go since he is with FoxNews, but he did a great job!


Fair and balanced?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Trump is going to cash in big time on this election, one way or the other...


Hillary too.
With her as President, the Foundation should rake in the money...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 21, 2016)

I miss Spike.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 21, 2016)

Silicon Valley Cozies Up to Washington, Outspending Wall Street 2-1

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-18/outspending-wall-street-2-to-1-silicon-valley-takes-washington


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> I miss Spike.


I miss Bruinkicker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2016)

I miss Rat and Prometheus.  Although, Wez seems to account for both.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2016)

http://michaelpramirez.com/looking-up.html

http://michaelpramirez.com/assault.html


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 26, 2016)

The Democracy of Indonesia is waiting for their Supreme Court to rule on whether sex outside of heterosexual marriage is an illegal act. This is a Democracy but religious extremist are pushing a theological point of view of the law.  We used to do this here and I hope those that want to continue to intrude on our separation of church and state take heed.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/sex-is-about-to-get-much-more-complicated-in-indonesia/2016/10/25/e12db900-8f15-11e6-a6a3-d50061aa9fae_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_indonesialgbt-0225am:homepage/story


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The Democracy of Indonesia is waiting for their Supreme Court to rule on whether sex outside of heterosexual marriage is an illegal act. This is a Democracy but religious extremist are pushing a theological point of view of the law.  We used to do this here and I hope those that want to continue to intrude on our separation of church and state take heed.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/sex-is-about-to-get-much-more-complicated-in-indonesia/2016/10/25/e12db900-8f15-11e6-a6a3-d50061aa9fae_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_indonesialgbt-0225am:homepage/story


Who is intruding but the state?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2016)

*Video: UC-Berkeley Protesters Built a Human Wall to Violently Stop White Students from Crossing Bridge*
*Activists demand safe spaces for trans and queer students, eviction of campus bookstore.*

http://reason.com/blog/2016/10/26/video-uc-berkeley-protesters-built-a-hum


In the video, the activists appeared to let several students of color pass unmolested, but white students were forced to find other routes. A few who tried to force their way through were violently rebuffed. Protesters shouted "Go around! Go around!" at a white man on a bicycle.

Another student was told, "This is bigger than you," by a protester. "This is about whiteness."

Afterward, the protest moved to the campus bookstore, where activists posted an eviction notice informing the owners that their building was being reclaimed as a safe space for queer and trans students.

"You are hereby notified by the students of the University of California, Berkeley, to vacate the premises immediately," the eviction notice stated. "University administration wrongly allocated this two-story facility to a third-party corporation, keeping in line with its intensifying legacy of prioritizing financial profit over student needs."

The protesters then marched through the student union, reportedly disrupting students who were studying.

I get that they are trying to make a point—they don't think campus is a safe place for marginalized students, etc.—but racism in the service of activism is still racism. These students consider themselves progressives, but what's progressive about punishing people—making it more difficult for them to get to class—because they were born with the wrong skin color?

Indeed, leftist student activism has become increasingly backward on race and identity issues as of late. The Berkeley protesters are demanding formal, university-sanctioned safe spaces for students who belong to particular identity groups. They want what can only be described as a kind of official segregation: separate spaces for students of color, trans students, queer students, etc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Video: UC-Berkeley Protesters Built a Human Wall to Violently Stop White Students from Crossing Bridge*
> *Activists demand safe spaces for trans and queer students, eviction of campus bookstore.*
> 
> http://reason.com/blog/2016/10/26/video-uc-berkeley-protesters-built-a-hum
> ...


The tolerant left.


----------



## Wez (Oct 28, 2016)

_"LGBTQIA+ stands for Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Trans, Queer, Intersex and Asexuality. The "+" symbol encompasses all other sexualities, sexes and genders not previously mentioned."_

Lol, how many fuckin qualifications do you need???


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> _"LGBTQIA+ stands for Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Trans, Queer, Intersex and Asexuality. The "+" symbol encompasses all other sexualities, sexes and genders not previously mentioned."_
> 
> Lol, how many fuckin qualifications do you need???


Ask Michelle, they are still looking for her category.


----------



## Wez (Oct 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ask Michelle, they are still looking for her category.


STFU you racist fuctard...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The tolerant left.


Intolerant, spoiled, wastes of human skin.
They havent earned any respect yet, and they arent going to do it through beligerant displays of ignorance and self centered indignation..
My kids would never pull that shit.
My wife and I taught them how to EARN respect.


----------



## Wez (Oct 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> They havent earned any respect yet, and they arent going to do it through beligerant displays of ignorance and self centered indignation..


A badge of honor...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> A badge of honor...


We dont need no stinking badges.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2016)

Wez said:


> _"LGBTQIA+ stands for Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Trans, Queer, Intersex and Asexuality. The "+" symbol encompasses all other sexualities, sexes and genders not previously mentioned."_
> 
> Lol, how many fuckin qualifications do you need???


They're about 3 letters short.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Intolerant, spoiled, wastes of human skin.
> They havent earned any respect yet, and they arent going to do it through beligerant displays of ignorance and self centered indignation..
> My kids would never pull that shit.
> My wife and I taught them how to EARN respect.


A wise son heeds his father’s instruction,

but a mocker does not respond to rebukes. --Proverbs 13:1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2016)

WTF?

_A Justice Department official with close ties to Hillary Clinton Campaign Chairman John Podesta sent him a "heads up" last year to warn that lawmakers might question witnesses about the presidential candidate's private emails, messages released Wednesday by WikiLeaks show. 

Assistant Attorney General Peter Kadzik, the official now in charge of informing Congress about the revived Clinton email probe, gave a personal status update to the Clinton campaign __in the email sent May 19, 2015__.

The message from his Gmail account to Podesta was titled: “Heads up.”_ 
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/11/02/justice-department-official-gave-clinton-camp-heads-up-about-testimony.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> WTF?
> 
> _A Justice Department official with close ties to Hillary Clinton Campaign Chairman John Podesta sent him a "heads up" last year to warn that lawmakers might question witnesses about the presidential candidate's private emails, messages released Wednesday by WikiLeaks show.
> 
> ...


There are so many things criminal about HRC that you can't just focus on one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 3, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There are so many things criminal about HRC that you can't just focus on one.


What's criminal about what lying eyes posted?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's criminal about what lying eyes posted?


Nothing, yet. I just associate criminal with HRC every time she is mentioned.
Habit forming.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 3, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing, yet. I just associate criminal with HRC every time she is mentioned.
> Habit forming.


Over 30 years of BS propaganda will do that to the susceptible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over 30 years of BS propaganda will do that to the susceptible.


Indeed, those FBI investigations are a dime a dozen.

I did not have sex with that woman.
Still a classic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over 30 years of BS propaganda will do that to the susceptible.


More propaganda on the Clinton Criminal Enterprise.
http://thefederalist.com/2016/09/16/clinton-foundation-spent-6-percent-charitable-grants-2014/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over 30 years of BS propaganda will do that to the susceptible.


I could do this all day. HUMAWEINERHILARYCLINTON
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/441715/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over 30 years of BS propaganda will do that to the susceptible.


It will be fun to watch the impeachment if she wins.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over 30 years of BS propaganda will do that to the susceptible.


The only stone that remains unturned is the question of her/his gender,
I here the problem is no one wants to be the one that has to check.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over 30 years of BS propaganda will do that to the susceptible.


Let me know if you get tired of the Clinton Criminal Organization.
http://hotair.com/archives/2016/11/03/report-fbis-far-expansive-clinton-investigations-leading-likely-indictment/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's criminal about what lying eyes posted?


It has to do with ethics...something that is perhaps foreign to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> It has to do with ethics...something that is perhaps foreign to you.


Not just him, seems to be a pattern with LIBS. 
At lease the right knows the Donald is nuts, but he is just a hell of a lot better than HRC.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 3, 2016)

Neo-Nazi leader Andrew Anglin plans to muster thousands of poll watchers across all 50 states. His partners at the alt-right website “the Right Stuff” are touting plans to set up hidden cameras at polling places in Philadelphia and hand out liquor and marijuana in the city’s “ghetto” on Election Day to induce residents to stay home.

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/11/suppress-black-vote-trump-campaign-230616


----------



## Wez (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His partners at the alt-right website “the Right Stuff” are touting plans to set up hidden cameras at polling places


They're more likely to catch Trump supporters doing dirty shit than Dem voters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Neo-Nazi leader Andrew Anglin plans to muster thousands of poll watchers across all 50 states. His partners at the alt-right website “the Right Stuff” are touting plans to set up hidden cameras at polling places in Philadelphia and hand out liquor and marijuana in the city’s “ghetto” on Election Day to induce residents to stay home.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/11/suppress-black-vote-trump-campaign-230616


And?
How about these official poll watchers?

Which is worse, black Nazis or white Nazis?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 3, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?
> How about these official poll watchers?
> 
> Which is worse, black Nazis or white Nazis?


So you will put up two guys acting on their own against a history so bad that the GOP is still under court order from 1981 to cease and desist on such activity?

In that race, Maddow says, the party challenged the registration of thousands of voters in the state. In around 75 "minority-high" precincts across the state, Republicans patrolled neighborhoods and put up four-foot-tall signs that read, "Warning: This area is being patrolled by the national Ballot Security Task Force. It is a crime to falsify a ballot or to violate election laws."

The Democratic Party sued the Republicans, and the lawyer who defended the Republicans was Donald Trump's brother-in-law, John J. Barry. The Republican Party was forced to sign a consent decree that expires in December of 2017. The decree prohibits the Republican Party from engaging in this type of behavior, such as "poll watching" that may target minority voters once again.

And now Trump has brought this issue up again, which could create long-lasting problems for the Republican Party. Though Trump is asking his supporters to monitor voters, the RNC has sent an email out asking party members_ not_ to follow Trump's instructions. If the party is caught violating the decree, it will extend until 2025. 

http://www.advocate.com/election/2016/10/25/rachel-maddow-versus-poll-watchers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you will put up two guys acting on their own against a history so bad that the GOP is still under court order from 1981 to cease and desist on such activity?
> 
> In that race, Maddow says, the party challenged the registration of thousands of voters in the state. In around 75 "minority-high" precincts across the state, Republicans patrolled neighborhoods and put up four-foot-tall signs that read, "Warning: This area is being patrolled by the national Ballot Security Task Force. It is a crime to falsify a ballot or to violate election laws."
> 
> ...


Maddow? That non partisan he/she, that is as far as I need to read.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> They're more likely to catch Trump supporters doing dirty shit than Dem voters.


Pfffttt.there you go again...
Bless your little heart, just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## Wez (Nov 3, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pfffttt.there you go again...
> Bless your little heart, just can't help yourself can you?


Any more threats from you Lying Eyes?  Just let me know when you feel froggy...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> Any more threats from you Lying Eyes?  Just let me know when you feel froggy...


Wow Lion, you must  really have his panties in a bunch, he never threatened me and he has me blocked? I kind of feel left out.


----------



## Wez (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 3, 2016)

Wez said:


> Any more threats from you Lying Eyes?  Just let me know when you feel froggy...


Threats?
Pointing out what a coward your are isn't a threat.
It's reality.
You've nothing to fear, because you'll always hide behind the screen.
Sleep tight Wezzer. You're safe.


----------



## Wez (Nov 3, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Threats?
> Pointing out what a coward your are isn't a threat.
> It's reality.
> You've nothing to fear, because you'll always hide behind the screen.
> Sleep tight Wezzer. You're safe.


Pussy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Pussy


At least he/she isn't talking about nuts and penises.
It must be her time of the month.
Tough guy/gal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Pussy


This is the perfect description of Wezdumb and Husker dumb. America hatin Lib POSs.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Pussy


Atta boy!
Way to stick up for yourself.
Screen does a good job of making you assertive.
Bravo!


----------



## Wez (Nov 4, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Atta boy!
> Way to stick up for yourself.
> Screen does a good job of making you assertive.
> Bravo!


Just PM me when you want to back your threats Lying Eyes.  I knew you wouldn't.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Just PM me when you want to back your threats Lying Eyes.  I knew you wouldn't.


Muahahaha.....bless your little heart Wezzer
You can PM if you'd like... fella 
The screen is saving you lad...


----------



## Wez (Nov 4, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahaha.....bless your little heart Wezzer
> You can PM if you'd like... fella
> The screen is saving you lad...


PM sent.  Don't start something you can't finish asshole.


----------



## Wez (Nov 4, 2016)

Lest we forget where this came from:



Lion Eyes said:


> *You have no honor, you hide behind the computer screen and label people things that would get your ass stomped in person.
> I suggest you crawl out from behind the screen jackass or try some civility.*
> You're a coward Wez.....*I'm sure you'll stay hidden behind the screen.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 4, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lest we forget where this came from:


"Don't start something you can't finish dude. When you start talking about this nonsense we speak of ending up getting my ass beat in person, you've taken it to the next level. I live in El Segundo and am available for my beat down anytime you feel you want to deliver one." _wez_

You PM'd me with this, Dude?
Next level? My,my, my....you took it to the next level slandering people.
Well son, I live in Camarillo...you really want to take it to the next level...?
I'll be available for whatever it is you may think you want over the Thanksgiving holiday.
The 805 is always nice and Camarillo is particularly beautiful this time of year.
You decide & let me know if you would rather just be civil or come north to "defend" your honor.
While you may well kick this old mans ass, know that it will not be easy. That I can guarantee.
Look forward to your reply....
LMOAO Lion Eyes.
Sleep tight tough guy....



_You have no honor, you hide behind the computer screen and label people things that would get your ass stomped in person.
I suggest you crawl out from behind the screen jackass or try some civility.
You're a coward Wez.....I'm sure you'll stay hidden behind the screen._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 4, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Don't start something you can't finish dude. When you start talking about this nonsense we speak of ending up getting my ass beat in person, you've taken it to the next level. I live in El Segundo and am available for my beat down anytime you feel you want to deliver one." _wez_
> 
> You PM'd me with this, Dude?
> Next level? My,my, my....you took it to the next level slandering people.
> ...


TIME OUT! Go to your corners . . .


----------



## Wez (Nov 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Don't start something you can't finish dude. When you start talking about this nonsense we speak of ending up getting my ass beat in person, you've taken it to the next level. I live in El Segundo and am available for my beat down anytime you feel you want to deliver one." _wez_
> 
> You PM'd me with this, Dude?
> Next level? My,my, my....you took it to the next level slandering people.
> ...


What reply are you looking forward to asshole?  You made a challenge, I answered the challenge.  Don't start talking about beating someone's ass in person if you aren't up to the task.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> What reply are you looking forward to asshole?  You made a challenge, I answered the challenge.  Don't start talking about beating someone's ass in person if you aren't up to the task.


Size 12?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> What reply are you looking forward to asshole?  You made a challenge, I answered the challenge.  Don't start talking about beating someone's ass in person if you aren't up to the task.


Well I guess you don't want to or are incapable of being civil.
I've invited you to the 805 so you can prove your manhood.
Again I'm available over the Thanksgiving Holiday.
Where did I say I would beat someone's ass?
As usual you have comprehension problems, probably due to you wanting so bad to find fault with those you disagree with.
Let's review what was posted, shall we? I pointed out the obvious.
_You have no honor, you hide behind the computer screen and label people things that would get your ass stomped in person.
 I suggest you crawl out from behind the screen jackass or try some civility.
You're a coward Wez.....I'm sure you'll stay hidden behind the screen._
Apparently you would rather fight than be civil? I am surprised. I guess I shouldn't be. Some people just gotta prove they're a jackass.
Do me a favor, when you arrive get out of your car and call me a racist, a homophobe and a liar...then let the ass kicking begin.
When should I expect you? Saturday after Thanksgiving? I think that's the 26th.
Check your calendar.
PS Take the coast up from El Segundo, it's a nicer drive, much better than the 405 to the 101.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 5, 2016)

Meanwhile back in the real world.....

LONDON — In the seaside cafes of Beirut, the whole thing looks “like a bad joke.” To persecuted journalists in Burundi, it amounts to “a total loss of dignity.” The government-scripted press of Beijing diagnoses “an empire moving downhill.” And the spin doctors of the Kremlin see cause for pure and unambiguous delight.

The U.S. presidential election — America’s quadrennial chance to showcase for the world how democracy works in the most powerful nation on Earth — has become instead an object lesson in everything that ails a country long seen as a beacon of freedom and hope.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/in-america’s-democratic-showcase-the-world-sees-a-model-of-what-not-to-do/ar-AAjWnwF?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=iehp


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 5, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maddow? That non partisan he/she, that is as far as I need to read.


Maddow is a pseudonym.
He is actually the non athletic third Manning brother.
(Eli's twin)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Maddow is a pseudonym.
> He is actually the non athletic third Manning brother.
> (Eli's twin)


Funny, How is Pepperdine doing?


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Do me a favor, when you arrive get out of your car and call me a racist, a homophobe and a liar...then let the ass kicking begin.


Lying Eyes, please stop pretending to be a bad ass.  I had to chase you down in PMs, you obviously aren't used to actually having to back your tough talk.

I call Joe a racist because he continually shows himself to be one.  I call you a liar because you spread lies here, like the "Benghazi call for help that went unanswered".  Yes Lying Eyes, I will call you what you are in person too, despite your faux threats of beating my ass.

I'll be at Celtic Cup and Vegas tournies if you want to take anything to the next level.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lying Eyes, please stop pretending to be a bad ass.  I had to chase you down in PMs, you obviously aren't used to actually having to back your tough talk.
> 
> I call Joe a racist because he continually shows himself to be one.  I call you a liar because you spread lies here, like the "Benghazi call for help that went unanswered".  Yes Lying Eyes, I will call you what you are in person too, despite your faux threats of beating my ass.
> 
> I'll be at Celtic Cup and Vegas tournies if you want to take anything to the next level.


 I call you a coward because you're the one hiding behind the screen Wezzer...
Being anonymous makes you say things you wouldn't face to face.
Dave Smith 805 444 0668, call and let me know if you care to visit Camarillo & prove me wrong.
Faux enough?


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for the name and cell jackass, duly noted.  Where do your kid(s) play, any upcoming tournaments?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> Thanks for the name and cell jackass, duly noted.  Where do your kid(s) play, any upcoming tournaments?


You have all the information you need.
Our children have nothing to do with this....


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

http://www.octournamentofchampions.com/
http://www.celtic.cc/CelticCup/index_E.html
http://www.vegascup.org/

That's where I'll be next few months.  Not chasing a pathetic internet troll down on some wild goose chase in Camarillo.  Next time think twice before making physical threats over stupid discussion board nonsense.  You never know when the person behind the keyboard is the type you might not want to fuck with...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> http://www.octournamentofchampions.com/
> http://www.celtic.cc/CelticCup/index_E.html
> http://www.vegascup.org/
> 
> That's where I'll be next few months.  Not chasing a pathetic internet troll down on some wild goose chase in Camarillo.  Next time think twice before making physical threats over stupid discussion board nonsense.  You never know when the person behind the keyboard is the type you might not want to fuck with...


Continue to hide behind the screen...coward.


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Continue to hide behind the screen...coward.


Lol

Let's recap here.  Lying Eyes threatens me physically.  He says I would get my ass beat if I said some things in person.

I offer to take him up if he simply sends me a pm.  He doesn't so I send him a pm with where I reside.

Then, the threat changes to, "it would get my ass beat "if" I come to him at his location and said something to his face.

So to be clear, the next time you threaten someone with a beat down Lying Eyes, make sure to clarify that the person will need to come to you to catch such a beat down, you're clearly not willing to follow through otherwise.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Ethics....??
*State Department*
*Clinton Foundation admits it didn't notify State Department of $1 million Qatar gift*
*The Clinton Foundation has said it accepted a $1 million gift from the Qatari government without notifying the State Department that it had done so, an apparent violation of an ethics agreement Hillary Clinton signed when she became Secretary of State in 2009.
*


Wez said:


> Lol
> 
> Let's recap here.  Lying Eyes threatens me physically.  He says I would get my ass beat if I said some things in person.
> 
> ...


Spin how ever you want...
I gave you my name, phone number and where I live.
You gave me your child's soccer schedule.  WTF?
Didn't see your name and contact info...
Must be hiding behind the screen...
Run along let us all know the next time you call someone a liar or racist or worse, to their face tough guy.


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

Not spin Liar, it's what went down.  next time you talk tough, just make sure to let that person know you're too lazy to get off your couch to do anything.

I'm sure if I show up at your door you'll point a gun at me and cry self defense too...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Meanwhile back in Benghazi...

Hillary never sent help
Sec Defense Leon Panetta did.


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

More Lies from Lying Eyes...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not spin Liar, it's what went down.  next time you talk tough, just make sure to let that person know you're too lazy to get off your couch to do anything.
> 
> I'm sure if I show up at your door you'll point a gun at me and cry self defense too...


.
Oh boy...back to Surf Cup and those fears?
Letting your imagination run wild are ya?
Call and we can meet at the PV soccer fields if you like.
You can then call me all the names you're so fond of and we'll see how that goes..
As I said, you may very well kick my old tired ass, but you will know that in the real world people are civil to one another.
There's no hiding behind a computer screen...which is what you do.
You know my name and have my number, you can drive up, shut up or grow up.
I don't expect you to do any of those things.
Run along I've become bored with your dance....


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

Lying Eyes, you were the one who made the threat to begin with.  I called your bluff and you insisted I come to you.

You talk about civility but are the first with ad hominem.  You're an old dinasour spreading bullshit lies who dreams of being a tough guy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Back in Benghazi...
There is no mention that Hillary Clinton ever ordered help be sent to Benghazi.
Additional security was requested to the State Department several times, but none was sent.

*Benghazi panel caps 2-year probe: No bombshell, faults administration*
House Republicans capped a partisan, two-year investigation of the Benghazi terror attacks Tuesday with a report that faults the Obama administration for security lapses that led to the deaths of four Americans but contains no revelations likely to further damage Hillary Clinton.
The more than 800-page report paints a picture of a perfect storm of bureaucratic inertia, rapidly worsening security in Libya and inadequate resources in the months that led up to the killings of Ambassador Chris Stevens and three colleagues on September 11, 2012.

The administration initially claimed the attack was carried out by an angry mob responding to a video made in the U.S. mocking Islam and the Prophet Mohammed. But the assault was later determined to be a terrorist attack -- a finding Republicans accused the White House of covering up to protect President Barack Obama's re-election prospects.

*The report also finds that the military did not carry out then-Defense Secretary Leon Panetta's order to deploy U.S. forces to help rescue Americans under fire in Benghazi.
"What was disturbing from the evidence the Committee found was that at the time of the final lethal attack at the Annex, no asset ordered deployed by the Secretary had even left the ground," the report says.*

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/28/politics/benghazi-report-hillary-clinton/index.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lying Eyes, you were the one who made the threat to begin with.  I called your bluff and you insisted I come to you.
> 
> You talk about civility but are the first with ad hominem.  You're an old dinasour spreading bullshit lies who dreams of being a tough guy.


Give me your name and phone number....


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't give that info publicly Huckleberry.  Let me know when you get here tough guy, we'll hook it up, I won't leave you hanging and I won't bring a gun either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not spin Liar, it's what went down.  next time you talk tough, just make sure to let that person know you're too lazy to get off your couch to do anything.
> 
> I'm sure if I show up at your door you'll point a gun at me and cry self defense too...


You just might not be dumb as I thought you were.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't give that info publicly Huckleberry.  Let me know when you get here tough guy, we'll hook it up, I won't leave you hanging and I won't bring a gun either.


You're bluff has been called & and you blanched.
I don't know who you are and I have no way to contact you when I get "there" pinhead.
I'm not worried about you with a weapon....I'm not worried about you at all.
You stay behind the screen, where you're free to slander & label folks anonymously.
As I said to start this, without the screen to hide behind, you wouldn't have the balls to call someone a liar, a racist or worse.
Bless your little heart...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just might not be dumb as I thought you were.


Sure he is....


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

Lying Eyes, it's simple, say when you're on the way, i'll give you the time and location, ok?


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

El Segundo is beautiful this time of year...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2016)

Somethings are never gonna happen and should never happen, like a Trump presidency.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lying Eyes, it's simple, say when you're on the way, i'll give you the time and location, ok?


Just keep hiding behind the screen...you're safe to slander people in anonymity.
Coward.
Looks like I maybe in Manhattan Beach for Thanksgiving...
where and when?


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll be in Mexico Thanksgiving but am available before and after tough guy.


----------



## Wez (Nov 6, 2016)

I work in Century City, we can get a lunch workout in anyday of the week Mr. internet threat bad ass.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 6, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Somethings are never gonna happen and should never happen, like a Trump presidency.


Agree.  Another Clinton presidency should never happen either.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2016)

*Beer Makes the Armistice*

*https://fee.org/articles/beer-makes-the-armistice/?utm_source=ribbon*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2016)

God Bless Texas.
Seiu gets the smack down in Texas.
Nice.

http://hotair.com/archives/2016/11/14/the-seiu-gets-smacked-down-in-texas-yet-again/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Somethings are never gonna happen and should never happen, like a Trump presidency.


Please tell us more.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 16, 2016)

The second most powerful man in Washington D.C. had his coming out today and not many seemed to notice.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> The second most powerful man in Washington D.C. had his coming out today and not many seemed to notice.


Where do I send flowers?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Where do I send flowers?


To the senior senator from New York.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 16, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> To the senior senator from New York.


I wish him fabulous.


----------



## Wez (Nov 17, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/15/neoliberalism-ideology-problem-george-monbiot

_Chris Hedges remarks that “fascist movements build their base not from the politically active but the politically inactive, the ‘losers’ who feel, often correctly, they have no voice or role to play in the political establishment”. When political debate no longer speaks to us, people become responsive instead to slogans, symbols and sensation. To the admirers of Trump, for example, facts and arguments appear irrelevant._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/15/neoliberalism-ideology-problem-george-monbiot
> 
> _Chris Hedges remarks that “fascist movements build their base not from the politically active but the politically inactive, the ‘losers’ who feel, often correctly, they have no voice or role to play in the political establishment”. When political debate no longer speaks to us, people become responsive instead to slogans, symbols and sensation. To the admirers of Trump, for example, facts and arguments appear irrelevant._


Says the Elitist left.
Maybe not as smart as they think they are.
Going to be a long 4 years.


----------



## Wez (Nov 17, 2016)

Look at this poor girl being brutalized, lol!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> I work in Century City, we can get a lunch workout in anyday of the week Mr. internet threat bad ass.


if you dont shut up, I might just show up and take your lunch money,.
Just kidding.
Im too much of a softie for that.


----------



## Wez (Nov 17, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> if you dont shut up, I might just show up and take your lunch money,.
> Just kidding.
> Im too much of a softie for that.


Lol, now I'm getting threatened by these guys...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 17, 2016)

You guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lol, now I'm getting threatened by these guys...


Thats better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2016)

Wez said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/apr/15/neoliberalism-ideology-problem-george-monbiot
> 
> _Chris Hedges remarks that “fascist movements build their base not from the politically active but the politically inactive, the ‘losers’ who feel, often correctly, they have no voice or role to play in the political establishment”. When political debate no longer speaks to us, people become responsive instead to slogans, symbols and sensation. To the admirers of Trump, for example, facts and arguments appear irrelevant._


This seemed pretty relevant


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2016)

Question for the righties...Sessions is a strong advocate for civil asset forfeiture, you ok with that?

http://rare.us/story/jeff-sessions-is-a-terrible-choice-for-attorney-general/

_On the issue of civil asset forfeiture—legalized theft by the police without any recourse for those who have their property stolen (which has ruined many lives)—Sessions is a strong advocate.

Robert Everett Johnson praised Sessions’ support of civil asset forfeiture at Roll Call in 2015, “Midway through the committee hearing, he declared that he was ‘very unhappy’ with criticism of civil forfeiture, because in his view ‘taking and seizing and forfeiting, through a government judicial process, illegal gains from criminal enterprises is not wrong.”

Sessions also said that “95 percent” of civil asset forfeitures involve people who have “done nothing in their lives but sell dope.”_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Question for the righties...Sessions is a strong advocate for civil asset forfeiture, you ok with that?
> 
> http://rare.us/story/jeff-sessions-is-a-terrible-choice-for-attorney-general/
> 
> ...


Sounds like Sessions is actually an old southern law and order Democrat...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lol, now I'm getting threatened by these guys...


At least they're not anonymous....?


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> At least they're not anonymous....?


OC TOC tournament tough guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> OC TOC tournament tough guy.


DH.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2016)

Wez said:


> OC TOC tournament tough guy.


Muahahahahaa...bless your little heart you are sumthin' else.


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaa...bless your little heart you are sumthin' else.


Pussy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2016)

"This is the thing I think we begin to forget when we focus too much on a single candidate. The current president of the United States, President Barack Obama, campaigned on a platform of ending mass surveillance in the United States. He said no more warrantless wiring tapping. He said he’d investigate and end criminal activities that had occurred under the prior administration…. And we all put a lot of hope in him because of this. Not just people in [the United States]…but people in Europe and elsewhere around the world. It was a moment where we believed that because the right person got into office everything would change. But unfortunately, once he took that office we saw that he actually didn’t fulfill those campaign promises.

Snowden highlighted Obama’s failure to close Guantanamo Bay and end mass warrantless surveillance as specific broken campaign promises. Snowden said he was bringing up these points simply to drive home a larger message.

“We should be cautious about putting too much faith or fear into elected officials,” said Snowden. “At the end of the day, this is just a president.”


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2016)

Something I am sure would be ponderable to some of the posters here - the other day I took the 237 bus from Rancho Bernardo to UCSD.  At one stop near the campus on La Jolla Village Drive, 30 (I counted them - 30) college-student-age-looking passengers got on.  Not one of them was a white male.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Something I am sure would be ponderable to some of the posters here - the other day I took the 237 bus from Rancho Bernardo to UCSD.  At one stop near the campus on La Jolla Village Drive, 30 (I counted them - 30) college-student-age-looking passengers got on.  Not one of them was a white male.


That's a nice round number.  Asian?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Something I am sure would be ponderable to some of the posters here - the other day I took the 237 bus from Rancho Bernardo to UCSD.  At one stop near the campus on La Jolla Village Drive, 30 (I counted them - 30) college-student-age-looking passengers got on.  Not one of them was a white male.


Welcome to Cali. Just go to the Mall, same thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Something I am sure would be ponderable to some of the posters here - the other day I took the 237 bus from Rancho Bernardo to UCSD.  At one stop near the campus on La Jolla Village Drive, 30 (I counted them - 30) college-student-age-looking passengers got on.  Not one of them was a white male.


Go on campus and it's more diverse, you are just seeing the kids that stay off campus, the ones that can afford it.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go on campus and it's more diverse, you are just seeing the kids that stay off campus, the ones that can afford it.


Your stereotyping may be headed in the wrong direction.  Perhaps  the white males drove their own cars to campus.

In my two Asian kids' combined 9 years at UC Davis, they had about 20 roommates.  One Chinese female, one Vietnamese male, and one mixed Russian-Mexican male.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Your stereotyping may be headed in the wrong direction.  Perhaps  the white males drove their own cars to campus.
> 
> In my two Asian kids' combined 9 years at UC Davis, they had about 20 roommates.  One Chinese female, one Vietnamese male, and one mixed Russian-Mexican male.


No stereotyping, just talking on campus dorms and locals vs those from out of state and from an inside point of view . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2016)

Watching NASCAR, the Anthem, God Bless America and Pray to God before the race and then drive around the track with a giant American Flag. 
Now these people know how to start a sporting event.
Nothing like the cowards that run the NFL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2016)

*My Freedom Trumps Your Fake Mandate*

*https://fee.org/articles/my-freedom-trumps-your-fake-mandate/?utm_medium=popular_widget*

But, what if, instead of this conspicuously violent approach, you were able to put the people themselves to sleep, to hypnotize them? What if you were able to trick a free people into deceiving themselves? What if, in the name of freedom, you could convince a people to forsake their freedom? What if you could nudge them into a suicide pact in the hope of avoiding national suicide? 

All concerns are now seen as worthy altars upon which to sacrifice human liberty–as long as they are popular enough.

*To do so, you would need to confuse people into thinking their liberty was merely a matter of sharing in the promises of power—say, convince them their right to vote and dictate the lives of others was more important than their individual right to think, speak, and act freely—and then watch their lust for this power make them regard liberty with jealousy and fear. *

You would also need to suggest liberty is just another good in the marketplace of ideas rather than the cornerstone of a just society. You could claim liberty should be “balanced” or even sacrificed for the sake of security, wealth, health, equality, or the nation’s greatness. You could do this until the people themselves start singing the same chorus that all the solutions to all the world’s ills have a price tag marked with “our freedom.” 

*“Power gives us a guarantee,” the people will chant, “and set us free from the risks of liberty!”*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Pussy


Everyone here knows who I am..
You on the other hand remain anonymous and brave!
Meow.....


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Everyone here knows who I am..


Not sure I would brag about that.  You've had plenty of opportunity to back your tough talk, you got nothin...

Next time you threaten someone, make sure to clarify they will have to publicly post their name and phone numbers to actually receive an ass woopin.  Don't make me chase you down in PMs, yet again...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not sure I would brag about that.  You've had plenty of opportunity to back your tough talk, you got nothin...
> 
> Next time you threaten someone, make sure to clarify they will have to publicly post their name and phone numbers to actually receive an ass woopin.  Don't make me chase you down in PMs, yet again...


This from the puss that had to put me on ignore because I was too mean and nasty.
Tough guy? I don't think so.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not sure I would brag about that.  You've had plenty of opportunity to back your tough talk, you got nothin...
> 
> Next time you threaten someone, make sure to clarify they will have to publicly post their name and phone numbers to actually receive an ass woopin.  Don't make me chase you down in PMs, yet again...


Who are you?
I told you when I was available and a week later you're conveniently in Mexico for Thanksgiving.....run for the border.
You poodle dick little bitch with a half set of puppy balls.... you know where I am and what my name is .
You were never threatened, I said you are brave when you hide behind the screen...
and that you don't have the balls to call folks bigots, racists or liars to their face as you  would probably would get an ass kicking.
I invited you up to call me a liar, a racist or a bigot to my face, I even supplied my name and phone number.
You remain anonymous and behind the screen....safe and sound and proving the point of my original post.
PM's? More hiding behind the screen....Bless your little heart.
Happy Thanksgivings!
Meow.....


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who are you?


Let's make this easy Lying Eyes, I'm ready to deliver what ever insults you think I won't in person.  Since the last time I PM'ed you, you immediately came here to share the PM, I'm hesitant to have my personal info. shared in public in such a way.  You may trust everyone here, but I don't.

PM me with your intent to deliver on your tough talk and your intent to keep my information private and I'll give you whatever you need to make that happen.

Your move kitty.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2016)

I just PM'ed you my cell, let's find a time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who are you?
> I told you when I was available and a week later you're conveniently in Mexico for Thanksgiving.....run for the border.
> You poodle dick little bitch with a half set of puppy balls.... you know where I am and what my name is .
> You were never threatened, I said you are brave when you hide behind the screen...
> ...


Maybe try decaf?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 21, 2016)

8: No Title of Nobility shall be granted by the United States: And no Person holding any Office of Profit or Trust under them, shall, without the Consent of the Congress, accept of any present, Emolument, Office, or Title, of any kind whatever, from any King, Prince, or foreign State.

noun: *emolument*; plural noun: *emoluments*

a salary, fee, or profit from employment or office


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Let's make this easy Lying Eyes, I'm ready to deliver what ever insults you think I won't in person.  Since the last time I PM'ed you, you immediately came here to share the PM, I'm hesitant to have my personal info. shared in public in such a way.  You may trust everyone here, but I don't.
> 
> PM me with your intent to deliver on your tough talk and your intent to keep my information private and I'll give you whatever you need to make that happen.
> 
> Your move kitty.


*You do realize what your cottonball mouth has gotten you into don't you ?*

*My advice would be to apologize.....*


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2016)

nononono said:


> *You do realize what your cottonball mouth has gotten you into don't you ?*
> 
> *My advice would be to apologize.....*


I've seen your advice on many topics, no thanks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2016)

Liberalism was always counterintuitive. The less society is ordered, the more order emerges from the ground up.--J. Tucker


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> I just PM'ed you my cell, let's find a time.


Call me when you get to Camarillo, poodle dick....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> I just PM'ed you my cell, let's find a time.


I published my info right out here ...
You hide behind your screen...
No need to say more.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Let's make this easy Lying Eyes, I'm ready to deliver what ever insults you think I won't in person.  Since the last time I PM'ed you, you immediately came here to share the PM, I'm hesitant to have my personal info. shared in public in such a way.  You may trust everyone here, but I don't.
> 
> PM me with your intent to deliver on your tough talk and your intent to keep my information private and I'll give you whatever you need to make that happen.
> 
> Your move kitty.


This has always been about what an ill-mannered little punk you are.
So it's always been your move jackass.
I'm out in the open poodle, you continue to hide behind the screen...enough said....
Enjoy Mexico for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 22, 2016)

If we are going to continue this penis length discussion, can we use the metric system?  It better suits my commie sensibilitys.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> If we are going to continue this penis length discussion, can we use the metric system?  It better suits my commie sensibilitys.


Is that what you want to do? Really?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is that what you want to do? Really?


Just no pictures OK?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is that what you want to do? Really?


 Better than the silly shit you all are playing about.


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> So it's always been your move jackass.


Lol, what a clown.  *So you threaten me, but I have to come to you (and risk getting shot in a BS self defence situation) for you to prove you would back up your tough talk?*

This has gone beyond ridiculous and everyone here is tired of it, I suggest you quit while you're ahead bozo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Lol, what a clown.  *So you threaten me, but I have to come to you (and risk getting shot in a BS self defence situation) for you to prove you would back up your tough talk....*
> 
> This has gone beyond ridiculous and everyone here is tired of it, I suggest you quit while you're ahead bozo.


LION WINS! Now Lion buys the drinks! Come one come all!


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This has always been about what an ill-mannered little punk you are.


Serious question, hostilities aside, what is it about what I write here, that makes you so mad, despite non-stop belligerence from the likes of Joe and Nono?  Do you feel I attack you personally, knowing full well you give to me everything I give to you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2016)

*



....A federal judge on Tuesday blocked an Obama administration rule to extend mandatory overtime pay to more than 4 million workers from taking effect, imperiling one of the outgoing president's signature achievements for boosting wages.*

U.S. District Judge Amos Mazzant in Sherman, Texas, agreed with 21 states and a coalition of business groups, including the U.S. Chamber of Commerce, that the rule is unlawful and granted their motion for a nationwide injunction. It was to take effect Dec. 1.

The rule would have doubled to $47,500 the maximum salary a worker can earn and still be eligible for mandatory overtime pay.

The states and business groups claimed in lawsuits filed in September that were later consolidated that the drastic increase in the salary threshold was arbitrary.

Mazzant, who was appointed by President Obama, held that the rule runs counter to the federal law that governs who is eligible for overtime. The law does not allow the Labor Department to determine eligibility based only on salary levels, Mazzant said. (Reporting by Daniel Wiessner and Robert Iafolla, Editing by Alexia Garamfalvi and Dan Grebler)
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/judge-blocks-obama-rule-extending-overtime-pay-to-42-million-us-workers/ar-AAkCP7Y?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> *
> 
> 
> ....A federal judge on Tuesday blocked an Obama administration rule to extend mandatory overtime pay to more than 4 million workers from taking effect, imperiling one of the outgoing president's signature achievements for boosting wages.*
> ...


Finally, a little bit of sanity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> *
> 
> 
> ....A federal judge on Tuesday blocked an Obama administration rule to extend mandatory overtime pay to more than 4 million workers from taking effect, imperiling one of the outgoing president's signature achievements for boosting wages.*
> ...


Again it's not the policy you object to . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again it's not the policy you object to . . .


It's the legalized theft of both the employer and the employees right to negotiate their own compensation package


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's the legalized theft of both the employer and the employees right to negotiate their own compensation package


So you are pro collective bargaining?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are pro collective bargaining?


No, individual bargaining.


----------



## Wez (Nov 23, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No, individual bargaining.


So you see no value in collective bargaining?  You know individual bargaining can and does occasionally end up in terminations?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2016)

Wez said:


> So you see no value in collective bargaining?  You know individual bargaining can and does occasionally end up in terminations?


I do see value in protectionist collective bargaining for those that rely on collective bargaining.  The individual is well aware that individual bargining can result in termination.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again it's not the policy you object to . . .





> The judge said, essentially, that the Department of Labor did not have the authority to issue these regulations. It had no mandate from Congress to do what it did. It was the worst form of regulatory overreach by administrative edict – an archetype of the arrogant, technocratic, top-down rule by the deep state that has been so harmful for jobs, wealth creation, and economic growth.
> 
> This injunction is cause for great celebration, but let’s not forget the harm that the threat alone created over the last several months.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 24, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again it's not the policy you object to . . .


It's the breaking of the law that I & Obama's appointee to the court, find objectionable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's the breaking of the law that I & Obama's appointee to the court, find objectionable.


2 or 3 Justices would be sweet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's the breaking of the law that I & Obama's appointee to the court, find objectionable.


What law would that be?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 25, 2016)

Krauthammer:

One of the more salutary outcomes of the recent election is that Democrats are finally beginning to question the wisdom of basing their fortunes on identity politics. Having counted on the allegiance of African Americans, Hispanics, gays, unmarried women and the young — and winning the popular vote all but once since 1992 — they were seduced into believing that they could ride this “coalition of the ascendant” into permanent command of the presidency.

They’re reconsidering now not because identity politics balkanizes society, creates state-chosen favored groups and fosters communal strife. They’re reconsidering because it’s not working.

Democrats read the 2008 and 2012 election results as a harbinger of the future. Then came 2016. They now realize that the huge turnout of their constituencies was attributable to Barack Obama, a uniquely gifted campaigner whose aura is not transferable.

And why assume that identity politics creates permanent allegiances? Take the Hispanic vote. Both Mitt Romney and Donald Trump won less than 30 percent, but in 2004 George W. Bush won 44 percent. Why assume that the GOP cannot be competitive again?

As these groups evolve socioeconomically, their political allegiances can easily change. This is particularly true for the phenomenally successful Asian American community. There is no reason the more entrepreneurial party, the GOP, should continue to lose this vote by more than 2 to 1.

Moreover, the legitimation of identity politics by the Democrats has finally come back to bite them. Trump managed to read, then mobilize, the white working class and to endow it with political self-consciousness. What he voiced on their behalf was the unspoken complaint of decades: Why not us? All these other groups, up to and including the relatively tiny population of transgender people, receive benefits, special attention and cultural approbation, yet we are left out in the cold, neglected and condescended to as both our social status and economic conditions decline.

For all the embrace of identity politics at home, abroad Obama has preached the opposite. Here is a man telling a black audience in September that he would “consider it a personal insult, an insult to my legacy” if they don’t turn out for the Democratic candidate in November. Yet on his valedictory tour abroad just nine weeks later, he lectures anyone who will listen on the sins of parochialism. His urgent message for the nations of the world, including his own, is to eschew “tribalism” in the name of a common universalism.

This doctrine of global consciousness found its photographic expression just two weeks ago. There was parka-bundled John Kerry on a visit to the Antarctic, to which he had dropped in to make a point about global warming. Three days later, Vladimir Putin, thinking tribally, renewed the savage bombing of Aleppo and then moved nuclear-capable missiles into Kaliningrad to remind Europeans of the perils of defying the regional strongman.

Putin is quite prepared to leave the Antarctic ice sheets to Kerry while he sets his sights on Eastern Europe and the Levant. Our allies, meanwhile, remain amazed that Obama still believes the kinds of things he said in his maiden U.N. address about the obsolescence of power politics and national domination — and acts accordingly as if his brave new world of shared universal values had already arrived.

Seven months ago, Obama went to Britain to urge them — with characteristic unsuccess — to remain in Europe. Now he returns to Europe to urge everyone to resist the siren song of “a crude sort of nationalism, or ethnic identity, or tribalism.”
This is rather ironic, given that what was meant as a swipe at both European and Trumpian ethno-nationalism is a fairly good description of the Democratic Party’s domestic strategy of identity politics.

To be sure, ethnic appeal has been part of American politics forever. But the Hillary Clinton campaign was its _reductio ad absurdum_ : all segmented group appeal, no message. Even Bernie Sanders is urging that “we go beyond identity politics” if Democrats are ever to appeal again to the working class.

As for foreign policy, there has always been and always should be an element of transcendent mission to U.S. actions. But its _reductio ad absurdum_ was the Obama doctrine of self-sacrificial subordination of U.S. interests to universal values. That doctrine is finished. The results, from Ukraine to Aleppo to the South China Sea, are simply too stark.

For the Democrats, the road back — from tribalism at home and universalism abroad — beckons.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/for-democrats-the-road-back/2016/11/24/3cdd062c-b1ab-11e6-8616-52b15787add0_story.html?utm_term=.1536ac87ace2


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 25, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What law would that be?


The one Obama broke.

*....A federal judge on Tuesday blocked an Obama administration rule to extend mandatory overtime pay to more than 4 million workers from taking effect, imperiling one of the outgoing president's signature achievements for boosting wages.
*
U.S. District Judge Amos Mazzant in Sherman, Texas, agreed with 21 states and a coalition of business groups, including the U.S. Chamber of Commerce, that the rule is unlawful and granted their motion for a nationwide injunction.

Mazzant, who was appointed by President Obama, held that the rule runs counter to the federal law that governs who is eligible for overtime. The law does not allow the Labor Department to determine eligibility based only on salary levels, Mazzant said.


----------



## espola (Nov 28, 2016)

Pat Boone must be hard up to be doing those bullshit commercials.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Pat Boone must be hard up to be doing those bullshit commercials.



Bet you'd take his net worth.....

Perhaps like you, he's simply old and bored?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2016)

President Obama: ‘Michelle will never run for office’

There is a God.
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/president-obama-michelle-will-never-run-for-office-182845749.html


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> President Obama: ‘Michelle will never run for office’
> 
> There is a God.
> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/president-obama-michelle-will-never-run-for-office-182845749.html


He also looked straight at me and told me,   "if I liked my doctor',.....yada-yada......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He also looked straight at me and told me,   "if I liked my doctor',.....yada-yada......


Awe shit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He also looked straight at me and told me,   "if I liked my doctor',.....yada-yada......


Did you lose your doctor or are you simply repeating talking points?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Nov 30, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you lose your doctor or are you simply repeating talking points?


Just repeating, verbatim.
Im not on Obamacare, yet.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 1, 2016)

*The US will forgive over $108 billion in student debt—wildly more than anyone thought*

Barack Obama’s expansion of the student-loan repayment program, intended to help curb America’s $1.26 trillion pile of outstanding college debt, is proving a lot more costly.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/the-us-will-forgive-over-dollar108-billion-in-student-debt—wildly-more-than-anyone-thought/ar-AAkYcIy?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 1, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The US will forgive over $108 billion in student debt—wildly more than anyone thought*
> 
> Barack Obama’s expansion of the student-loan repayment program, intended to help curb America’s $1.26 trillion pile of outstanding college debt, is proving a lot more costly.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/the-us-will-forgive-over-dollar108-billion-in-student-debt—wildly-more-than-anyone-thought/ar-AAkYcIy?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


Here you have the end game.
If only they can get rid of the electoral college...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2016)

Straight from the terrorists mouth.


Khalid Sheik Mohammed: George W. Bush's Shock and Awe Response to 9/11 Prevented Other Attacks
According to a new book detailed by _The Federalist_ and former Bush staffer Marc Thiessen, KSM admitted during enhanced interrogation the President's swift "shock-and-awe" action not only thwarted plans for follow up attacks to 9/11, but changed Al Qaeda's entire strategy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Here you have the end game.
> If only they can get rid of the electoral college...


What's another 108 billion on top of the 9.5 trillion this kenesian, Kenyan has burned through already?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 1, 2016)

_(CNN)_Blaming racism for a lost election is nothing new for some on the left. The tea party wave in 2010 was ascribed to racism, even as Republicans captured Senate seats in a number of states President Obama won. And President Obama's re-election in 2012 didn't stop Democrats from blaming racism for their defeat two years later. So it's no surprise that as the results came in for Donald Trump, charges of racism followed. CNN contributor Van Jones called Trump's victory a "whitelash," while CNN's Fareed Zakaria argued racism was a pillar of Trump's electoral success.
But although some Democrats have seldom faced a defeat they couldn't attribute to the personal failings of the voters, the 2016 election may be unique to the extent in which the left weaponized charges of racism. In 2016, in their view, racism wasn't just an amorphous problem, but an inherent flaw in the American body politic that prevented liberal politicians from marching to victory. The left alleged that the candidate himself was a racist, leveling the same charge against his advisers and campaign staff. Hillary Clinton's infamous "basket of deplorables" speech labeled half of Trump's supporters — more than 30 million Americans — as "irredeemable" racists.
That Trump won states and voters that had twice gone to President Obama hasn't stopped Democrats from doubling down. As Trump has laid out his Cabinet, new charges of racism have emerged, with little evidence to support them.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/01/opinions/democrats-the-party-who-cried-racist-talley/index.html


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> _(CNN)_Blaming racism for a lost election is nothing new


I haven't heard anyone here blame a lost election on racism.  Recognizing racism where it exists is not blaming a lost election.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> I haven't heard anyone here blame a lost election on racism.  Recognizing racism where it exists is not blaming a lost election.


Seeing racism where none exist is apparently a left wing trait....


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seeing racism where none exist is apparently a left wing trait....


Says Captain willful blindness...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 1, 2016)

Wez said:


> Says Captain willful blindness...


This from a guy who labels folks liars, gun nuts, racists, bigots and homophobes daily.
Willful indeed.
I don't feel hatred or the need to label someone who isn't PC or is not worried about your sensibilities.
Doesn't make them racists or bigots anymore than it makes me willfully blind.

The lefties I was talking about are CNN's Fareed Zakaria & Van Jones who blame the Trump win on racism.


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> This from a guy who labels folks liars, gun nuts, racists, bigots and homophobes daily.


I called you a liar when you repeated the lie about all call for help denied by HRC in Benghazi.
I call Trump a racist because there is several instances that evidence his racism.
I call people who slavishly defend the NRA agenda and make unfounded accusations that HRC wants to demolish 2A, gun nuts.
Just about everyone here is guilty of Bigotry at times, some more than others.
I think people who argue for the abolishment of gay rights "can be" homophobes, but not necessarily and when have I called someone a homophobe here?

Unlike you, I call them as I see them, I don't practice willful blindness, I don't go in for that PC pussy bullshit, we're just talkin real here, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Just repeating, verbatim.
> Im not on Obamacare, yet.


Like when Trump said his employees were having a hard time with Obamacare, but they aren't on Obamacare?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 1, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The US will forgive over $108 billion in student debt—wildly more than anyone thought*
> 
> Barack Obama’s expansion of the student-loan repayment program, intended to help curb America’s $1.26 trillion pile of outstanding college debt, is proving a lot more costly.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/the-us-will-forgive-over-dollar108-billion-in-student-debt—wildly-more-than-anyone-thought/ar-AAkYcIy?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


Trump will give that money to his friends, NOT those slackers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like when Trump said his employees were having a hard time with Obamacare, but they aren't on Obamacare?


Because they were having a hard time with it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> I called you a liar when you repeated the lie about all call for help denied by HRC in Benghazi.
> I call Trump a racist because there is several instances that evidence his racism.
> I call people who slavishly defend the NRA agenda and make unfounded accusations that HRC wants to demolish 2A, gun nuts.
> Just about everyone here is guilty of Bigotry at times, some more than others.
> ...


Bless your little heart.
You are the epitome of PC pussy, you see danger in anyone with a gun (slavishly defend? muahahahaha...pinhead) to racism where you can't even repost a racist comment.

Unlike you everyone here knows who I am and how to contact me...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump will give that money to his friends, NOT those slackers.


See Clinton Foundation.
See Solyndra.


----------



## Wez (Dec 2, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> See Clinton Foundation.


An A rated Charity vs. Trump's where he was fined for rules violations on self dealing.



Lion Eyes said:


> See Solyndra.


A very bad investment, but not cronyism...


----------



## Wez (Dec 2, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Unlike you everyone here knows who I am and how to contact me...


Are you still trying to be an internet tough guy?  Twice I had to chase you down in PMs to call your bluff, twice you slinked away and back tracked.

Posting your name and cell publicly makes you a tough guy???  It makes you an idiot.

You have my fucking cell, use it tough guy, what a joke you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are you still trying to be an internet tough guy?  Twice I had to chase you down in PMs to call your bluff, twice you slinked away and back tracked.
> 
> Posting your name and cell publicly makes you a tough guy???  It makes you an idiot.
> 
> You have my fucking cell, use it tough guy, what a joke you are.


Puss.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> A very bad investment, but not cronyism...


Solyndra has a unique design that improves the efficiency of solar photovoltaic arrays but that could not overcome the price advantage of Chinese-built arrays, especially in the installed cost.  Solyndra's arrays would have to run for years to pay back the difference.  Most US businesses are still run on 90-day expectations based on 365-day budgets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2016)

espola said:


> Solyndra has a unique design that improves the efficiency of solar photovoltaic arrays but that could not overcome the price advantage of Chinese-built arrays, especially in the installed cost.  Solyndra's arrays would have to run for years to pay back the difference.  Most US businesses are still run on 90-day expectations based on 365-day budgets.


Asshole, moderate, republican, conservative, liberal democrat.


----------



## Wez (Dec 2, 2016)

More guns, more gun deaths...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/after-a-toddler-accidentally-shot-and-killed-his-older-sister-a-familys-wounds-run-deep/2016/12/01/1c0dead2-9c85-11e6-9980-50913d68eacb_story.html?utm_term=.d81eff150850

In a nation where nearly 4 percent of shootings are unintentional and, in a given week, two children die from accidental shootings, according to gun violence research, what happened to Kimi’s family has occurred at least 25 times since January 2015.

*Here's the best part, it may as well be taken from a conversation here:
*
_Her husband tells her she shouldn’t worry. He’s always careful with his guns. What happened at Joel’s won’t happen here. She wants to believe him, even when she saw a pistol in the driver’s side door while they drove home the other day.

“That gun in that door in that truck,” she said to him after they came inside.

“What about it?” he asked.

“If you’re walking up to the truck and you’re looking inside the truck and Jaxon is behind you, what do you do if he grabs that thing?”

“If he’s behind me?”

“You know he follows you all the time,” she said. “You don’t think he can reach past you?”

“Not without me knowing.”_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> A very bad investment, but not cronyism...


Is there an upside for the taxpayer here?


----------



## Wez (Dec 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is there an upside for the taxpayer here?


Is there an upside in me responding to this?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> Is there an upside in me responding to this?


That depends on you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

espola said:


> Solyndra has a unique design that improves the efficiency of solar photovoltaic arrays but that could not overcome the price advantage of Chinese-built arrays, especially in the installed cost.  Solyndra's arrays would have to run for years to pay back the difference.  Most US businesses are still run on 90-day expectations based on 365-day budgets.


So Solyndra had a unique product design and a unnique business model?


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> I've seen your advice on many topics, no thanks.



*When poking sticks as you have.....be ready for retaliation. I guess my only advice now is : Take it like a Man, cause you are asking for it.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> Serious question, hostilities aside, what is it about what I write here, that makes you so mad, despite non-stop belligerence from the likes of Joe and Nono?  Do you feel I attack you personally, knowing full well you give to me everything I give to you?


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So Solyndra had a unique product design and a unnique business model?


Unusual material (copper indium gallium selenide, developed at DOE expense to be competitive in cost with the usual crystalline silicon, and with better energy conversion efficiency), unusual structure (hollow cylinders containing rods coated with CIGS instead of large flat panels of silicon) but the usual business model - borrow money and spend it.  CIGS lost its cost/efficiency advantage when the Chinese government financed new silicon production factories, dropping the cost of raw silicon by 90% in China, resulting in more than 50% drop in finished assemblies on the world market.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

espola said:


> Unusual material (copper indium gallium selenide, developed at DOE expense to be competitive in cost with the usual crystalline silicon, and with better energy conversion efficiency), unusual structure (hollow cylinders containing rods coated with CIGS instead of large flat panels of silicon) but the usual business model - borrow money and spend it.  CIGS lost its cost/efficiency advantage when the Chinese government financed new silicon production factories, dropping the cost of raw silicon by 90% in China, resulting in more than 50% drop in finished assemblies on the world market.


Were the two Chinese government financed silicon production factories meant to churn out more of the large flat panels of silicon?  If so, why the sharp drop in the cost of raw silicon?  Simple supply and demand would dictate a price increase in raw silicon.  I can entertain a 50% drop in cost per unit if labor cost and the Asset Turnover Ratio of those factories are known.  Meaning, did management use government $timulus to invest in automation or did they employ a second shift where fixed cost are eliminated, or did they do both?


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Were the two Chinese government financed silicon production factories meant to churn out more of the large flat panels of silicon?  If so, why the sharp drop in the cost of raw silicon?  Simple supply and demand would dictate a price increase in raw silicon.  I can entertain a 50% drop in cost per unit if labor cost and the Asset Turnover Ratio of those factories are known.  Meaning, did management use government $timulus to invest in automation or did they employ a second shift where fixed cost are eliminated, or did they do both?


Do you think the Chinese government cares about your pathetic views of economics?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

espola said:


> Do you think the Chinese government cares about your pathetic views of economics?


ha ha ha I knew you didn't know WTF you were talking about.  Go change your diaper.  You're stinking up the joint.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

espola said:


> Do you think the Chinese government cares about your pathetic views of economics?


You still don't get that when governments increase money supply prices go up and the Fed Funds rate goes.....?  You answer E-nanke.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

espola said:


> Do you think the Chinese government cares about your pathetic views of economics?


Even Wez finds your post a joke.


----------



## Wez (Dec 2, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Even Wez finds your post a joke.


I found the joke hilarious, for sure!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2016)

Wez said:


> I found the joke hilarious, for sure!


That's what happens whenever E-nanke wanders in to econ or finance.


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2016)

On the topic of fake news:

http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/12/5/13842258/pizzagate-comet-ping-pong-fake-news

_But there’s also a financial interest in fake news. A BuzzFeed investigation found that many of the big fake news stories originated from a tiny Macedonian town known as Veles. There, young Macedonians have embraced “a digital gold rush” by setting up fake news sites and using Facebook as a platform to push their false stories, reaping the advertising dollars that come with the clicks and sharing.

Silverman and Lawrence Alexander wrote for BuzzFeed, “Several teens and young men who run these sites told BuzzFeed News that they learned the best way to generate traffic is to get their politics stories to spread on Facebook — and the best way to generate shares on Facebook is to publish sensationalist and often false content that caters to Trump supporters.”

There’s a reason these websites have a partisan, pro-Trump bent: At least in the 2016 election cycle, fake news took off much more with conservatives than with liberals. Laura Sydell reported at NPR the experience of one fake news purveyor, 40-year-old Jestin Coler in California:_

_During the run-up to the presidential election, fake news really took off. "It was just anybody with a blog can get on there and find a big, huge Facebook group of kind of rabid Trump supporters just waiting to eat up this red meat that they're about to get served," Coler says. "It caused an explosion in the number of sites. I mean, my gosh, the number of just fake accounts on Facebook exploded during the Trump election."

Coler says his writers have tried to write fake news for liberals — but they just never take the bait.

Why is this the case? Coler suggested that it has to do with Trump and conservative media outlets discrediting mainstream news, pushing conservatives to look for other outlets for their information: “This is a right-wing issue. Sarah Palin's famous blasting of the lamestream media is kind of record and testament to the rise of these kinds of people. The post-fact era is what I would refer to it as. This isn't something that started with Trump. This is something that's been in the works for a while. His whole campaign was this thing of discrediting mainstream media sources, which is one of those dog whistles to his supporters.”_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 5, 2016)

Seems as if some folks hung up on fake news, might suffer from artificial intelligence...


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems as if folks who only read fake news, might suffer from artificial intelligence...


Fixed


----------



## Wez (Dec 5, 2016)

For Bernie, "I'm an American and entitled to my opinion!" Lolz

http://qz.com/852709/a-philosophy-professor-explains-why-youre-not-entitled-to-your-opinion/?utm_source=atlfb

*A philosophy professor explains why you’re not entitled to your opinion*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> For Bernie, "I'm an American and entitled to my opinion!" Lolz
> 
> http://qz.com/852709/a-philosophy-professor-explains-why-youre-not-entitled-to-your-opinion/?utm_source=atlfb
> 
> *A philosophy professor explains why you’re not entitled to your opinion*


If Mr. Philosophy Professor thinks Im not entitled to my opinion, then he can kiss my red, white, and blue ass.
Wonder who's opinion matters when his wife says there's no hot water?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 5, 2016)

Wez said:


> I got fixed at the spay and neuter clinic


Fixed indeed


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If Mr. Philosophy Professor thinks Im not entitled to my opinion, then he can kiss my red, white, and blue ass.
> Wonder who's opinion matters when his wife says there's no hot water?


That depends on whether or not there really is any hot water.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems as if some folks hung up on fake news, might suffer from artificial intelligence...


Look squarely into the mirror . . .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 6, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look squarely into the mirror . . .


and I see success.


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2016)

Good stuff!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1380085418670717


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2016)

I wonder how Obama would have handled the cowardly action on Japan on Dec 7th 1941?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2016)

Who do you trust on the economy: Obama or your own lying eyes.

“There is no recovery. Since 2007, U.S. GDP per capita growth has been 1%. The Great Recession may be over, but America is dangerously running on empty.”

Put that in your swamp and drain it. The economy was in dire straits 2,879 days ago when Obama took office. And despite nearly $900 billion dollars in stimulus spending and almost as many promises and upbeat words, this has been the worst economic recovery since World War II, which we marked Wednesday on the 75th anniversary of the Pearl Harbor attack.


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2016)

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-12-07/seattle-s-higher-minimum-wage-hasn-t-hurt-jobs-or-business

*Minimum-Wage Foes Tripped Up by Facts*

*As one of my colleagues wrote last week, the “unemployment rate in the city of Seattle – the tip of the spear when it comes to minimum wage experiments – has now hit a new cycle low of 3.4%.” Meanwhile, a University of Washington study on the minimum wage law found little or no evidence of job losses or business closings.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> and I see success.


We all have our own standards . . .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all have our own standards . . .


Yes we do.
I'm not only successful, I'm blessed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2016)

America lost a hero today.
John Glenn has passed away.


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> America lost a hero today.
> John Glenn has passed away.


As if losing JG wasn't bad enough, we have so few replacements.  We've lost track of the greatest endeavor our Nation ever pursued, Space Exploration as our priority.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-12-07/seattle-s-higher-minimum-wage-hasn-t-hurt-jobs-or-business
> 
> *Minimum-Wage Foes Tripped Up by Facts*
> 
> *As one of my colleagues wrote last week, the “unemployment rate in the city of Seattle – the tip of the spear when it comes to minimum wage experiments – has now hit a new cycle low of 3.4%.” Meanwhile, a University of Washington study on the minimum wage law found little or no evidence of job losses or business closings.*


Neumark and Wascher use actual payroll numbers as opposed to phone polling used by Krueger and Card in your article above.  Neumark and Wascher found opposite numbers with a decrease in employment numbers of 4.6 percent for New Jersey compared to PA.  Again, their findings based on the more reliable and verifiable payroll numbers.  Who relies on phone polling when you can publish pay roll numbers instead!!!  Sorry brother, labor will always be a commodity.  My source?  The link in your article.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2016)

Myth: Increasing the minimum wage will cause people to lose their jobs.

Not true: In a letter to President Obama and congressional leaders urging a minimum wage increase, more than 600 economists, including 7 Nobel Prize winners wrote, "In recent years there have been important developments in the academic literature on the effect of increases in the minimum wage on employment, with the weight of evidence now showing that increases in the minimum wage have had little or no negative effect on the employment of minimum-wage workers, even during times of weakness in the labor market. Research suggests that a minimum-wage increase could have a small stimulative effect on the economy as low-wage workers spend their additional earnings, raising demand and job growth, and providing some help on the jobs front."

https://www.dol.gov/featured/minimum-wage/mythbuster


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Myth: Increasing the minimum wage will cause people to lose their jobs.
> 
> Not true: In a letter to President Obama and congressional leaders urging a minimum wage increase, more than 600 economists, including 7 Nobel Prize winners wrote, "In recent years there have been important developments in the academic literature on the effect of increases in the minimum wage on employment, with the weight of evidence now showing that increases in the minimum wage have had little or no negative effect on the employment of minimum-wage workers, even during times of weakness in the labor market. Research suggests that a minimum-wage increase could have a small stimulative effect on the economy as low-wage workers spend their additional earnings, raising demand and job growth, and providing some help on the jobs front."
> 
> https://www.dol.gov/featured/minimum-wage/mythbuster


Did you even read the contents of your link.  This is why politicians can take advantage of the ignorant and the poorly educated.

*Minimum Wage Mythbusters*



> Myth: Raising the minimum wage will only benefit teens.
> 
> Not true: The typical minimum wage worker is not a high school student earning weekend pocket money. In fact, 89 percent of those who would benefit from a federal minimum wage increase to $12 per hour are age 20 or older, and 56 percent are women.


First the myth above was never a myth.  The contention has always been that teens would be less likely to get higher min wage jobs because they have no experience, which is a fact.  Your 20 year olds should be making more because by the team they reach 20 they should have more experience.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

> Myth: Increasing the minimum wage will cause people to lose their jobs.
> 
> Not true: In a letter to President Obama and congressional leaders urging a minimum wage increase, more than 600 economists, including 7 Nobel Prize winners wrote, "In recent years there have been important developments in the academic literature on the effect of increases in the minimum wage on employment, with the weight of evidence now showing that increases in the minimum wage have had little or no negative effect on the employment of minimum-wage workers, even during times of weakness in the labor market. Research suggests that a minimum-wage increase could have a small stimulative effect on the economy as low-wage workers spend their additional earnings, raising demand and job growth, and providing some help on the jobs front."


People with less experience could lose their jobs with MW increases.  That is not a myth.  It happens.  Or better, some employers cut hours, if you're lucky.  Remember the real min wage is "0".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

> Myth: Small business owners can't afford to pay their workers more, and therefore don't support an increase in the minimum wage.
> 
> Not true: A July 2015 survey found that 3 out of 5 small business owners with employees support a gradual increase in the minimum wage to $12. The survey reports that small business owners say an increase "would immediately put more money in the pocket of low-wage workers who will then spend the money on things like housing, food, and gas. This boost in demand for goods and services will help stimulate the economy and help create opportunities."


This is so ignorant it's not even funny.  The business owners only goal is or should be to make a profit so that he can continue to employ people.  Further, if higher wages are so good for the business and thus the economy why stop at $12?  Why not double it and make it $25?  See how that works.  It won't!!  Why do you think the government is phasing MW increase in?  They know that if they flip the $15 min switch right now, you'll see the true min wage, which is zero, almost immediately or a slashing of hours.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2016)

Good grief our department of labor is run by a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is so ignorant it's not even funny.  The business owners only goal is or should be to make a profit so that he can continue to employ people.  Further, if higher wages are so good for the business and thus the economy why stop at $12?  Why not double it and make it $25?  See how that works.  It won't!!  Why do you think the government is phasing MW increase in?  They know that if they flip the $15 min switch right now, you'll see the true min wage, which is zero, almost immediately or a slashing of hours.


Everything I read supports gradual increases.  Decreased profitability for the business owner comes with increased spending by workers.


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good grief our department of labor is run by a bunch of idiots.


Maybe they should listen to an anonoymous internet troll instead...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> Everything I read supports gradual increases.  Decreased profitability for the business owner comes with increased spending by workers.


....and increased taxes for the worker or decreased hours with gradual increases in MW etc., etc., etc.  Gradual increases give businessʻs time to make adjustments that eliminate jobs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> Maybe they should listen to an anonoymous internet troll instead...


They donʻt have to.  They can pay attention to pay roll numbers like the 2 economist in the article did ex and post ante Min Wage increase in Jersey and PA..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> Everything I read supports gradual increases.  Decreased profitability for the business owner comes with increased spending by workers.


I read everything you read and always find that MW increases supporters rarely if ever take in to account the entire compensation package which is very important to workers.  But the income tax is the one thing that generates the most revenue for the administrative state so it should come as no surprise that the State focuses most of its energy on increasing wages at the expense of business.


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I read everything you read and always find that MW increases supporters rarely if ever take in to account the entire compensation package which is very important to workers.  But the income tax is the one thing that generates the most revenue for the administrative state so it should come as no surprise that the State focuses most of its energy on increasing wages at the expense of business.


Yes, min. wage increases are nothing more than a veiled opportunity to line the city's coffers...smh


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you even read the contents of your link.  This is why politicians can take advantage of the ignorant and the poorly educated.
> 
> *Minimum Wage Mythbusters*
> 
> First the myth above was never a myth.  The contention has always been that teens would be less likely to get higher min wage jobs because they have no experience, which is a fact.  Your 20 year olds should be making more because by the team they reach 20 they should have more experience.


Tell that to adults making minimum wage.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is so ignorant it's not even funny.  The business owners only goal is or should be to make a profit so that he can continue to employ people.  Further, if higher wages are so good for the business and thus the economy why stop at $12?  Why not double it and make it $25?  See how that works.  It won't!!  Why do you think the government is phasing MW increase in?  They know that if they flip the $15 min switch right now, you'll see the true min wage, which is zero, almost immediately or a slashing of hours.


You are talking $15 and they were referring to $12.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I read everything you read and always find that MW increases supporters rarely if ever take in to account the entire compensation package which is very important to workers.  But the income tax is the one thing that generates the most revenue for the administrative state so it should come as no surprise that the State focuses most of its energy on increasing wages at the expense of business.


What kind of "compensation package" do most minimum wage earners get?


----------



## Wez (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Neumark and Wascher use actual payroll numbers as opposed to phone polling used by Krueger and Card in your article above.  Neumark and Wascher found opposite numbers with a decrease in employment numbers of 4.6 percent for New Jersey compared to PA.  Again, their findings based on the more reliable and verifiable payroll numbers.  Who relies on phone polling when you can publish pay roll numbers instead!!!  Sorry brother, labor will always be a commodity.  My source?  The link in your article.


There are dozens of links in the article I posted, which one are you referring to?  I see the 1993 NJ study with the conclusion:

"On April 1, 1992 New Jersey's minimum wage increased from $4.25 to $5.05 per hour. To evaluate the impact of the law we surveyed 410 fast food restaurants in New Jersey and Pennsylvania before and after the rise in the minimum. Comparisons of the changes in wages, employment, and prices at stores in New Jersey relative to stores in Pennsylvania (where the minimum wage remained fixed at $4.25 per hour) yield simple estimates of the effect of the higher minimum wage. *Our empirical findings challenge the prediction that a rise in the minimum reduces employment. Relative to stores in Pennsylvania, fast food restaurants in New Jersey increased employment by 13 percent. We also compare employment growth at stores in New Jersey that were initially paying high wages (and were unaffected by the new law) to employment changes at lower-wage stores. Stores that were unaffected by the minimum wage had the same employment growth as stores in Pennsylvania, while stores that had to increase their wages increased their employment."*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell that to adults making minimum wage.


That's Obama's new norm.
Part time - minimum wage jobs....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's Obama's new norm.
> Part time - minimum wage jobs....


Again with the revisionist, ignore the past attitude, as if the 30 years before never happened. Reagan-voodoo-trickledown-supplyside economics didn't work, don't work and still won't work and now we are living the aftermath. 

Man up, step away from the purely partisan rhetoric for a minute and think about cause and effect . . . or just continue looking like a . . . well, like you do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What kind of "compensation package" do most minimum wage earners get?


At $15/hr., not much if they even get a job.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> At $15/hr., not much if they even get a job.


What do they get now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do they get now?


https://www.mcdonalds.com/us/en-us/careers/training-and-education.html

https://jobs.panerabread.com/job/escondido/cashier-customer-service-associate/5360/3295977

Competitive pay • Variety of health and related benefits • 401(k) plan • Associate stock purchase plan • Paid vacation • Product discounts


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


That is really funny, but I am pretty disappointed you would post such an offensive piece. It's not too late to turn your life around.


----------



## Wez (Dec 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://www.mcdonalds.com/us/en-us/careers/training-and-education.html
> 
> https://jobs.panerabread.com/job/escondido/cashier-customer-service-associate/5360/3295977
> 
> Competitive pay • Variety of health and related benefits • 401(k) plan • Associate stock purchase plan • Paid vacation • Product discounts


"eligible employees"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> "eligible employees"


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> "eligible employees"


i.e. management.


----------



## Wez (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> i.e. management.


Usually full time.  These companies usually use mostly part timers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Usually full time.  These companies usually use mostly part timers.


The new Labor Secretary will push for automation so those workers will lose their jobs soon anyways.


----------



## Wez (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The new Labor Secretary will push for automation so those workers will lose their jobs soon anyways.


I don't think it matters who is the Labor Secretary, automation happens when the technology works and is cheap enough.  It's a trend the tiny-handed Cheeto can't stop...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't think it matters who is the Labor Secretary, automation happens when the technology works and is cheap enough.  It's a trend the tiny-handed Cheeto can't stop...


He doesn't want to stop it. The working class that made The Donald their hero will soon find out he simply used them and will now crush them. From hero to zero in 3 months, then the revolution begins!


----------



## Wez (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He doesn't want to stop it. The working class that made The Donald their hero will soon find out he simply used them and will now crush them. From hero to zero in 3 months, then the revolution begins!


Dream on, all he has to do is continue to disparage Muslims and Lefties and his "angry at the world" supporters will continue to vote against their own interests and re-elect him in 2020.

The Billionaires have successfully fomented controversy among the proletariat, keeping us fighting each other why they stay focused on wealth acquisition.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Dream on, all he has to do is continue to disparage Muslims and Lefties and his "angry at the world" supporters will continue to vote against their own interests and re-elect him in 2020.
> 
> The Billionaires have successfully fomented controversy among the proletariat, keeping us fighting each other why they stay focused on wealth acquisition.


I guess we (collectively) picked our poison . . . continue a slow dying death or make it quick, we chose the latter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, min. wage increases are nothing more than a veiled opportunity to line the city's coffers...smh


Itʻs only veiled for retail finance guys.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> i.e. management.


Yes.  Or management candidates.  Happens all the time.  Pretty good idea donʻt you think.  Incentive$.


----------



## Wez (Dec 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs only veiled for retail finance guys.


Says the all knowing one...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Usually full time.  These companies usually use mostly part timers.


And part-timers tend to use these types of companies, as I did when I was stationed at NAS Lemoore for Hornet Weapons/Systems Training.  I was saving some extra money to go home to HI for my sisters wedding.  Good gig!! My specialty was cooking big Macs.  Took more coordination then one could imagine.  

You guys are probably thinking is this an Espola post?!! Nooooooo It canʻt be!  Please tell me Espola is not bruddahʻs "father" a la Darth Vader.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The new Labor Secretary will push for automation so those workers will lose their jobs soon anyways.


Automation is expensive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He doesn't want to stop it. The working class that made The Donald their hero will soon find out he simply used them and will now crush them. From hero to zero in 3 months, then the revolution begins!


November 8th was the revolution.  Youʻre a month behind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Dream on, all he has to do is continue to disparage Muslims and Lefties and his "angry at the world" supporters will continue to vote against their own interests and re-elect him in 2020.
> 
> The Billionaires have successfully fomented controversy among the proletariat, keeping us fighting each other why they stay focused on wealth acquisition.


Ahhhhhh not as retail as we were led to believe.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Dec 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Automation is expensive.


 Not so.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Says the all knowing one...


Says the income tax act....retail guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> Not so.


If you have single digit profit margins they could be.  How would the Asset Turnover ratio change with the implementation of automation.  And is your financial structure such that it would allow automation?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Dec 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you have single digit profit margins they could be.  How would the Asset Turnover ratio change with the implementation of automation.  And is your financial structure such that it would allow automation?


 It is just a factor of cost versus benefit. Automation is not agile and that is the sticking point. If a $100k machine tool can run 30 minutes an hour tended but a $170k machine can run with 5 minutes an hour of tending you can easily make the case for the more expensive (read more automated) solution. In simple terms of a 5 year payment, the cost difference is roughly $1600 more a month for the lighter tended solution. Most times that difference can be as low as 30% price difference. 

I see more and more small jobs shops (machine shops that make parts for others on an individual Purchase Order basis and not making their own product) demanding automation as part of their next machine tool purchase.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It is just a factor of cost versus benefit. Automation is not agile and that is the sticking point. If a $100k machine tool can run 30 minutes an hour tended but a $170k machine can run with 5 minutes an hour of tending you can easily make the case for the more expensive (read more automated) solution. In simple terms of a 5 year payment, the cost difference is roughly $1600 more a month for the lighter tended solution. Most times that difference can be as low as 30% price difference.
> 
> I see more and more small jobs shops (machine shops that make parts for others on an individual Purchase Order basis and not making their own product) demanding automation as part of their next machine tool purchase.


Things that were too expensive for small firms a few years back can now be done for free at the library --

http://sandiego.communityguides.com/content.php?pid=493213&sid=5377126


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Wez said:


> Says the all knowing one...


That's the beauty of the internet, you can pretend to be whatever you want to be.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> November 8th was the revolution.  Youʻre a month behind.


So you are pro-plutocrat?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Or management candidates.  Happens all the time.  Pretty good idea donʻt you think.  Incentive$.


Everyone needs a carrot dangling in front of them, not always coming up behind them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And part-timers tend to use these types of companies, as I did when I was stationed at NAS Lemoore for Hornet Weapons/Systems Training.  I was saving some extra money to go home to HI for my sisters wedding.  Good gig!! My specialty was cooking big Macs.  Took more coordination then one could imagine.
> 
> You guys are probably thinking is this an Espola post?!! Nooooooo It canʻt be!  Please tell me Espola is not bruddahʻs "father" a la Darth Vader.


 . . . if flipping burgers is a challenge to you . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you have single digit profit margins they could be.  How would the Asset Turnover ratio change with the implementation of automation.  And is your financial structure such that it would allow automation?


Thing big, like in big box stores . . . if you can't afford automation in the future you will be run over. The rich get richer and mom and pop (stores) get the shaft.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing big, like in big box stores . . . if you can't afford automation in the future you will be run over. The rich get richer and mom and pop (stores) get the shaft.


 It is even bigger than that.  My favorite example is retraining the customer. Pay the clerks crap money and treat them like crap.  They hate their jobs and the customer then has to deal with a pissed off clerk. Then offer self service. People gravitate to the self serve line instead of dealing with the clerk.  All of a sudden no need for the clerks. Less payroll, more profit and less management costs.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It is even bigger than that.  My favorite example is retraining the customer. Pay the clerks crap money and treat them like crap.  They hate their jobs and the customer then has to deal with a pissed off clerk. Then offer self service. People gravitate to the self serve line instead of dealing with the clerk.  All of a sudden no need for the clerks. Less payroll, more profit and less management costs.


I always wait for a real person.
I smile and chat it up.
Its just better that way, at least for me.

Anyone who hates their job should find a new one.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing big, like in big box stores . . . if you can't afford automation in the future you will be run over. The rich get richer and mom and pop (stores) get the shaft.



*You're the preacher of Doom and Gloom, you every stop to think all that automation will need maintenance and repair ?*
*You definitely have it out for successful entrepreneurs don't you ?*


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It is even bigger than that.  My favorite example is retraining the customer. Pay the clerks crap money and treat them like crap.  They hate their jobs and the customer then has to deal with a pissed off clerk. Then offer self service. People gravitate to the self serve line instead of dealing with the clerk.  All of a sudden no need for the clerks. Less payroll, more profit and less management costs.


*Every job has a different pay scale based on the amount of physical/mental effort involved, to snap a flat broad line across what workers should be paid is fraudulent to the worker.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

nononono said:


> *You're the preacher of Doom and Gloom, you every stop to think all that automation will need maintenance and repair ?*
> *You definitely have it out for successful entrepreneurs don't you ?*


How many small businesses will be able to keep up with big automated chains? It is what it is, but I don't have to like it, and as this is America, this is still America, right? As this is for the time being still the USA I am free to voice my opinion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again with the revisionist, ignore the past attitude, as if the 30 years before never happened. Reagan-voodoo-trickledown-supplyside economics didn't work, don't work and still won't work and now we are living the aftermath.
> 
> Man up, step away from the purely partisan rhetoric for a minute and think about cause and effect . . . or just continue looking like a . . . well, like you do.


At 24 I got my General Contractors License in 1983.
Made more money in one year under Reagan than any other President....
But, I haven't looked back...I'm building dialysis clinics all over the country, get paid more than I'm worth...
I'm blessed and looking damn good.

Perhaps it is you who should step away from the "purely partisan rhetoric" ya jackass.


----------



## HBE (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many small businesses will be able to keep up with big automated chains? It is what it is, but I don't have to like it, and as this is America, this is still America, right? As this is for the time being still the USA I am free to voice my opinion.



Next up Longshoremen union, Long Beach is almost all automated.  Finally the wheels are falling off the Longshoremen union! Karma!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

HBE said:


> Next up Longshoremen union, Long Beach is almost all automated.  Finally the wheels are falling off the Longshoremen union! Karma!


They sure get paid well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> At 24 I got my General Contractors License in 1983.
> Made more money in one year under Reagan than any other President....
> But, I haven't looked back...I'm building dialysis clinics all over the country, get paid more than I'm worth...
> I'm blessed and looking damn good.
> ...


Good for you, glad to hear it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good for you, glad to hear it.


Yeah you are....


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2016)

*Rat....Do you even realize what it takes to submit a bid, carry the Insurance, manage the payroll ( Even if outsourced. ), make sure the employees are present and working, deal with product shortages, handles overages and time limits, make sure the prints are the ones for the local job if dealing with a large Corp, and on and on and on ?*

*Union Iron work is not easy, but you guys can just stop working if something isn't right. A contractor has to make it right....Period.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2016)

*Or Starve.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Rat....Do you even realize what it takes to submit a bid, carry the Insurance, manage the payroll ( Even if outsourced. ), make sure the employees are present and working, deal with product shortages, handles overages and time limits, make sure the prints are the ones for the local job if dealing with a large Corp, and on and on and on ?*
> 
> *Union Iron work is not easy, but you guys can just stop working if something isn't right. A contractor has to make it right....Period.*


Yeah, yeah that's it, you nailed it again . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Andy Dukes said:


> It is just a factor of cost versus benefit. Automation is not agile and that is the sticking point. If a $100k machine tool can run 30 minutes an hour tended but a $170k machine can run with 5 minutes an hour of tending you can easily make the case for the more expensive (read more automated) solution. In simple terms of a 5 year payment, the cost difference is roughly $1600 more a month for the lighter tended solution. Most times that difference can be as low as 30% price difference.
> 
> I see more and more small jobs shops (machine shops that make parts for others on an individual Purchase Order basis and not making their own product) demanding automation as part of their next machine tool purchase.


Right.  A lack of agility is what I meant as far as cost go.  So much of what you do depends on what your competition does according to their financial structure and their market plan.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are pro-plutocrat?


Nope


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone needs a carrot dangling in front of them, not always coming up behind them.


Carrots are good for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . if flipping burgers is a challenge to you . . .


Not to me.  Apparently there are those that think they should get paid $15/hr  for doing so.  I knew that I wasnʻt going to make a career out of it 30 years ago.  How about you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, yeah that's it, you nailed it again . . .


Thatʻs it retail guy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 10, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not to me.  Apparently there are those that think they should get paid $15/hr  for doing so.  I knew that I wasnʻt going to make a career out of it 30 years ago.  How about you?


A great burger takes talent, creativity, and the best ingredients.
I will pay 15 to 18 bucks for a GREAT burger.
You will not find one where the chef makes min. wage.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> A great burger takes talent, creativity, and the best ingredients.
> I will pay 15 to 18 bucks for a GREAT burger.
> You will not find one where the chef makes min. wage.


Amen


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2016)

The progressives believed, first and foremost, in the importance of science and scientific experts in guiding the economy, government, and society. Against the selfishness, disorder, corruption, ignorance, conflict and wastefulness of free markets or mass democracy, they advanced the ideal of disinterested, public-spirited social control by well-educated elites. *The progressives were technocrats who, Leonard observes, “agreed that expert public administrators do not merely serve the common good, they also identify the common good.*” Schools of public administration, including the one that since 1948 has borne Woodrow Wilson’s name, still enshrine that conviction.


----------



## Wez (Dec 11, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> in the importance of science and scientific experts in guiding the economy, government, and society.


No, just on matters of Science, you know, like Climate change.


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2016)

The ones most likely to have a gun accident re those who think it can't happen.

http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2016/12/cleveland_man_charged_in_deadl_3.html

"There you go.  Now it's not loaded".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> No, just on matters of Science, you know, like Climate change.


Perfect

*The progressives were technocrats who, Leonard observes, “agreed that expert public administrators do not merely serve the common good, they also identify the common good.*”


----------



## Wez (Dec 13, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *expert public administrators do not merely serve the common good, they also identify the common good.*”


What does a public administrator have to do with a Scientist?  Scientists report on matters they are highly trained in, it's our elected officials who serve in the people's interests.  Ideally they do so with advice from experts in their subject matter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 13, 2016)

Wez said:


> What does a public administrator have to do with a Scientist?  Scientists report on matters they are highly trained in, it's our elected officials who serve in the people's interests.  Ideally they do so with advice from experts in their subject matter.


Why yes. lol.


----------



## Wez (Dec 16, 2016)

http://www.npr.org/2016/12/15/505775550/obama-on-russian-hacking-we-need-to-take-action-and-we-will

_"The irony of all this, of course, is that for most of my presidency, there's been a pretty sizable wing of the Republican Party that has consistently criticized me for not being tough enough on Russia," he said. "Some of those folks during the campaign endorsed Donald Trump, despite the fact that a central tenet of his foreign policy was we shouldn't be so tough on Russia. *And that kind of inconsistency I think makes it appear, at least, that their particular position on Russia on any given day depends on what's politically expedient.*"_


----------



## Wez (Dec 16, 2016)

_"This is somebody, the former head of the KGB, who is responsible for crushing democracy in Russia, muzzling the press, throwing political dissidents in jail, countering American efforts to expand freedom at every turn; is currently making decisions that's leading to a slaughter in Syria. And a big chunk of the Republican Party, which prided itself during the Reagan era and for decades that followed as being the bulwark against Russian influence, now suddenly is embracing him."_

NPR reached out to the Trump transition team for comment but has not received a response.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


So why isn't Romney the Pres? . . . and Trump will now dwarf all of Obama or Dubya's gaffs tenfold.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 16, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So why isn't Romney the Pres? . . . and Trump will now dwarf all of Obama or Dubya's gaffs tenfold.


Obama was wrong about Russia then and, he might be wrong about Russia again.  And Unless the Fed is going to start a fourth round of QE Trump will come nowhere close to dwarfing Obama.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 17, 2016)

If the election of 2016 reminded us of one important civics lesson, it is this: The United States is not, and has never been, a direct democracy. It is a democratic republic.
If it were intended to be a direct democracy, it would be the United Citizens of America. Rather, it is the United States of America, with 50 separate sovereignties that have surrendered some of their sovereignty to the federal government under strict terms delineated in the Constitution.
The Electoral College was a compromise — the original plan was for the House of Representatives to elect the president. In the Articles of Confederation, which preceded the Constitution, the Congress elected a committee with one representative from each state. That committee, in turn, elected the president. The first president was actually John Hanson. George Washington was the first president under the Constitution.
So even though Hillary Clinton won the popular election by nearly 3 million votes, 31 of the 50 states elected Donald Trump.

Put y'all know this already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the election of 2016 reminded us of one important civics lesson, it is this: The United States is not, and has never been, a direct democracy. It is a democratic republic.
> If it were intended to be a direct democracy, it would be the United Citizens of America. Rather, it is the United States of America, with 50 separate sovereignties that have surrendered some of their sovereignty to the federal government under strict terms delineated in the Constitution.
> The Electoral College was a compromise — the original plan was for the House of Representatives to elect the president. In the Articles of Confederation, which preceded the Constitution, the Congress elected a committee with one representative from each state. That committee, in turn, elected the president. The first president was actually John Hanson. George Washington was the first president under the Constitution.
> So even though Hillary Clinton won the popular election by nearly 3 million votes, 31 of the 50 states elected Donald Trump.
> ...


Yes they do, but they are running out of options and HOPE.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2016)

Arizona got rid of Sheriff Joe - will Orange County's Sheriff Sandra be next?  Local judges, the count Grand Jury, the California Attorney General , and now the Federal Department of Justice have been investigating thethe way the Sheriff handles informants in the County Jail.  One judge complained that he has been waiting four years for a report on evidence allegedly withheld by the jail officers and/or prosecutors,  holding off his final sentencing of a criminal while he waits.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the election of 2016 reminded us of one important civics lesson, it is this: The United States is not, and has never been, a direct democracy. It is a democratic republic.
> If it were intended to be a direct democracy, it would be the United Citizens of America. Rather, it is the United States of America, with 50 separate sovereignties that have surrendered some of their sovereignty to the federal government under strict terms delineated in the Constitution.
> The Electoral College was a compromise — the original plan was for the House of Representatives to elect the president. In the Articles of Confederation, which preceded the Constitution, the Congress elected a committee with one representative from each state. That committee, in turn, elected the president. The first president was actually John Hanson. George Washington was the first president under the Constitution.
> So even though Hillary Clinton won the popular election by nearly 3 million votes, 31 of the 50 states elected Donald Trump.
> ...


The electoral college was a compromise  with the slave states so they could claim them as 3/5's of human being to get better representation . . . because before air conditioning the South was almost uninhabitable. So a deal that highlighting the states original sin and our ugly past.

http://time.com/4558510/electoral-college-history-slavery/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 17, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The electoral college was a compromise  with the slave states so they could claim them as 3/5's of human being to get better representation . . . because before air conditioning the South was almost uninhabitable. So a deal that highlighting the states original sin and our ugly past.
> 
> http://time.com/4558510/electoral-college-history-slavery/


Akhil Reed Amar surely understands the dangers of direct democracy.
Our founding fathers did.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The electoral college was a compromise  with the slave states so they could claim them as 3/5's of human being to get better representation . . . because before air conditioning the South was almost uninhabitable. So a deal that highlighting the states original sin and our ugly past.
> 
> http://time.com/4558510/electoral-college-history-slavery/


More elitist views from the fringe left? Almost uninhabitable? Huh...
What you have posted regarding compromise doesn't change or negate the truthfulness of my post.
But if you want, we could go back to allowing the House of Rep's to elect the President.
Hillary won't even be on that ballot.
Be careful what you wish for....
Merry Christmas Huckster


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> More elitist views from the fringe left? Almost uninhabitable? Huh...
> What you have posted regarding compromise doesn't change or negate the truthfulness of my post.
> But if you want, we could go back to allowing the House of Rep's to elect the President.
> Hillary won't even be on that ballot.
> ...


Nixon was evil, but not stupid.  w was stupid, but not evil.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Nixon was evil, but not stupid.  w was stupid, but not evil.


I thought all "war criminals" were evil.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I thought all "war criminals" were evil.


Cheney is the evil criminal. w is too stupid to know that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Cheney is the evil criminal. w is too stupid to know that.


So W was "just following orders"?
I guess the "war criminal" label you gave him in the past no longer applies?


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> So W was "just following orders"?
> I guess the "war criminal" label you gave him in the past no longer applies?


Guess what ever you want, if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Guess what ever you want, if it makes you feel any better.


Speaking of stupid...if GWB is stupid you must be terminally stupid.
Merry Christmas Magoo


----------



## Wez (Dec 19, 2016)

Thoughts on the Russian ambassador assassination in Turkey?

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/12/19/506158638/reports-russias-ambassador-to-turkey-shot-and-seriously-wounded-in-ankara


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Thoughts on the Russian ambassador assassination in Turkey?
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/12/19/506158638/reports-russias-ambassador-to-turkey-shot-and-seriously-wounded-in-ankara


Probably due to some random video....frankly at this point, what difference does it make?


----------



## Wez (Dec 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Probably due to some random video....frankly at this point, what difference does it make?


I don't understand that response.  I posted this hoping to avoid the usual insult exchanges we are prone to in here and try to bring this back to an actual discussion forum.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Probably due to some random video....frankly at this point, what difference does it make?


What an asshole.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't understand that response.  I posted this hoping to avoid the usual insult exchanges we are prone to in here and try to bring this back to an actual discussion forum.


Is the guy who made the video still in jail?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh shit!
Lion, we're supposed to be pro-Russia.
Dammit.


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Cheney is the evil criminal. w is too stupid to know that.



*What did Cheney do that was ( In your eyes ) " Evil " ???*

*Firing your shot gun while your " buddy " is down range from the barrel is quite " Lame " , but it's not evil.*

*And the last time I check, since you have never stated whether you've flown, the Air Force and Air Force reserve DO NOT put as you would term it " stupid " people in Fighter Planes.*

*" In November 1970, Lt. Col. Jerry B. Killian, commander of the 111th Fighter Squadron, recommended that Bush be promoted to First Lieutenant, calling him "a dynamic outstanding young officer" who stood out as "a top notch fighter interceptor pilot." He said that "Lt. Bush's skills far exceed his contemporaries," and that "he is a natural leader whom his contemporaries look to for leadership. Lt. Bush is also a good follower with outstanding disciplinary traits and an impeccable military bearing." Bush was promoted "*


*Yeah...he was an a self admitted alcoholic, but that was after the service. *


----------



## Wez (Dec 19, 2016)

What does H.W.'s record have to do with G.W.'s?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't understand that response.  I posted this hoping to avoid the usual insult exchanges we are prone to in here and try to bring this back to an actual discussion forum.


That's fine Wez, Perhaps the irony was lost on you. For that I do apologize.
It's a tragedy whenever political assassinations occur. It should be investigated and the guilty parties should be brought to justice.  
Let's hope the Russians ignore our handling of the Benghazi incident and not so what out administration did in finding the truth and administering justice to those responsible.


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't understand that response.  I posted this hoping to avoid the usual insult exchanges we are prone to in here and try to bring this back to an actual discussion forum.


*Hmmmm....you abuse the shit out of the poster Lion Eyes to the point he wants to pummel your retarded ass and them you want a " civil " dialogue with him....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2016)

espola said:


> What an asshole.


That's a little harsh E.
The Russian ambassador was after all, wounded and referring to him in such a manner seems a bit over the top.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is the guy who made the video still in jail?


He was responsible.....
Gonna do the crime, you gotta be willing to do the time.


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> What does H.W.'s record have to do with G.W.'s?


*Weezy.......really now. Please go back and follow the responses. You're so wide open and exposed a suppository *
*could be inserted with a sling shot.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is the guy who made the video still in jail?


I don't know how the Clinton crime family left him alive.
They are fuckin everything up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't understand that response.  I posted this hoping to avoid the usual insult exchanges we are prone to in here and try to bring this back to an actual discussion forum.


Fuck off WEZ.
I am sure you understand that.


----------



## Wez (Dec 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's hope the Russians ignore our handling of the Benghazi incident and not so what out administration did in finding the truth and administering justice to those responsible.


Wouldn't be a discussion forum without a Benghazi reference.  You're implying we should have used a military response in Libya and are hoping the Russians do the same?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2016)

espola said:


> Cheney is the evil criminal. w is too stupid to know that.


If we had Cheney in the white house we wouldn't be the laughing stock of the world. FO SHO MO FO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wouldn't be a discussion forum without a Benghazi reference.  You're implying we should have used a military response in Libya and are hoping the Russians do the same?


It sounds like you have started on your transgender journey, best of luck.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> More elitist views from the fringe left? Almost uninhabitable? Huh...
> What you have posted regarding compromise doesn't change or negate the truthfulness of my post.
> But if you want, we could go back to allowing the House of Rep's to elect the President.
> Hillary won't even be on that ballot.
> ...


I don't know about Mississippi, but living in Texas without AC would be tough and there were plenty of tough people back then, but not as many as in the north.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I thought all "war criminals" were evil.


That all depends on your perspective . . . Kamikaze pilots thought they were doing the right thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's fine Wez, Perhaps the irony was lost on you. For that I do apologize.
> It's a tragedy whenever political assassinations occur. It should be investigated and the guilty parties should be brought to justice.
> Let's hope the Russians ignore our handling of the Benghazi incident and not so what out administration did in finding the truth and administering justice to those responsible.


Problem is you conflate things from your made up news sources, this was real . . . yeah, I know, but for what a few hours until the CIA said go ahead with the real story.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Problem is you conflate things from your made up news sources, this was real . . . yeah, I know, but for what a few hours until the CIA said go ahead with the real story.


How long you gonna keep using your talking points about fake news? You just gonna respond to everything with babbling about fake news?
Please cite any news story I've posted using so called "made up news sources"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That all depends on your perspective . . . Kamikaze pilots thought they were doing the right thing.


So you think terrorists are actually freedom fighters.....?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you think terrorists are actually freedom fighters.....?


They think they are . . . and Cheney thought he was as well.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Wouldn't be a discussion forum without a Benghazi reference.  You're implying we should have used a military response in Libya and are hoping the Russians do the same?


Implied?
We were lied to by the administration time and again. We were told those that did this would be brought to justice. They have not been.
Libya was a war zone that we were partially responsible for and we allowed our ambassador and those that would protect him to die.
This is one of the reasons Hillary was not elected.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They think they are . . . and Cheney thought he was as well.


I don't care what terrorists believe. Cheney believed them to be terrorists.
The question is, do you believe them to be freedom fighters?


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We were told those that did this would be brought to justice. They have not been.
> Libya was a war zone that we were partially responsible for and we allowed our ambassador and those that would protect him to die.
> This is one of the reasons Hillary was not elected.


What does HRC have to do with this conversation?  How do you bring a riot "to justice"?  Are you also implicating the GOP who cut State dept. funding?


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Implied?
> We were lied to by the administration time and again. We were told those that did this would be brought to justice. They have not been.
> Libya was a war zone that we were partially responsible for and we allowed our ambassador and those that would protect him to die.
> This is one of the reasons Hillary was not elected.


Were you going to link this comment back to the original discussion on the Russian who was assassinated, but just got too distracted by your partisan hate?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> What does HRC have to do with this conversation?  How do you bring a riot "to justice"?  Are you also implicating the GOP who cut State dept. funding?


The Russians can learn from how Hillary lied to the American people and not make the same mistakes.
She not only lied about who and why, she lied about bringing those responsible to justice.
The GOP didn't lie to the American people. the Obama administration did


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The GOP didn't lie to the American people. the Obama administration did


How so?


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That all depends on your perspective . . . Kamikaze pilots thought they were doing the right thing.




*Yeah......so did the Slave owning Southern Democrats in the 1800's.....*
*Yeah......so did the Democratic President Woodrow Wilson when he reversed ALL the desegregated  Govt including the Military....*


*The list goes on and on regarding the Democratic hypocrisy...... *


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Russians can learn from how Hillary lied to the American people and not make the same mistakes.
> She not only lied about who and why, she lied about bringing those responsible to justice.
> The GOP didn't lie to the American people. the Obama administration did



*And .....HRC started the shit storm.......She is the EVIL one !*

*But Dems will look away denying any wrong doing, yet keep their grimy paws extended for more cash.....*


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

The signing of the Civil Rights Act, forever changed the makeup of the political parties.  Formerly democratic racists left the party and got scooped up by GOP, Nixon, Reagan and now Trump.  Do some homework:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_strategy


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> The signing of the Civil Rights Act, forever changed the makeup of the political parties.  Formerly democratic racists left the party and got scooped up by GOP, Nixon, Reagan and now Trump.  Do some homework:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_strategy



*You are sooooo wrong.....and that is classic Democratic denial and lies.*

*You sir need to do some research about the TRUTH....*


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

nononono said:


> *You are sooooo wrong.....and that is classic Democratic denial and lies.*
> 
> *You sir need to do some research about the TRUTH....*


I've presented the truth, can't help it if you like your own personal version of reality...


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> I've presented the truth, can't help it if you like your own personal version of reality...



*No you have NOT.....that is selective Democratic " Whitewash "....*


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

nononono said:


> *No you have NOT.....that is selective Democratic " Whitewash "....*


There is a reason it's called the Alt-"Right"...


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> There is a reason it's called the Alt-"Right"...


*Democratic Lie # 111,015  .....*


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Democratic Lie # 111,015  .....*


nono refutation of fact, still zero.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Were you going to link this comment back to the original discussion on the Russian who was assassinated, but just got too distracted by your partisan hate?


Partisan hate?
I can't think of anyone I "hate".
You always speak about what others are apparently feeling.
So tell me, what is partisan hate?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> The signing of the Civil Rights Act, forever changed the makeup of the political parties.  Formerly democratic racists left the party and got scooped up by GOP, Nixon, Reagan and now Trump.  Do some homework:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_strategy


Painting with the crop duster again pinhead?


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Painting with the crop duster again pinhead?


Funny, mine was a reasoned response with a linked source, in response to a Sheriff Joe rant and it's mine you single out, shit for brains....


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Partisan hate?
> I can't think of anyone I "hate".
> You always speak about what others are apparently feeling.
> So tell me, what is partisan hate?


Your hate of HRC and Obama drips from your every comment...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2016)

FedEx offers group discount to NRA. Predictable liberal freakout follows

They have to have something better to do.

A coalition of gay-rights and gun-control activists is taking on FedEx Corp. for discounts it offers to members of the National Rifle Association, targeting the global shipper during the peak of the holiday season.

The group is launching an online campaign and plans protests on Wednesday at FedEx retail stores in Denver; Atlanta; Memphis, Tennessee; and Orlando, Florida, said Igor Volsky, director of Guns Down, a Washington-based group that advocates for fewer guns in the U.S. and is one of 10 participating organizations. A Dec. 7 letter to the company got no response, he said. FedEx didn’t immediately respond to a request for comment.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Funny, mine was a reasoned response with a linked source, in response to a Sheriff Joe rant and it's mine you single out, shit for brains....


Nixon, Reagan and Trump were or are racists?
Only someone with shit for brains believes that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Your hate of HRC and Obama drips from your every comment...


As usual, you are wrong once again.
I hate no one.
I don't hate pinheads...  it's not worth my energy.
I have the ability to opine about someone and not "hate" them.
You should learn to do the same. Perhaps then you wouldn't run around so frightened.
Bless your little heart and Happy New Year.


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nixon, Reagan and Trump were or are racists?


I don't know about Nixon or Reagan but they did employ the Southern Strategy that sought racist votes.

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/after-massacre-trump-speech-takes-2016-race-scary-direction
http://www.salon.com/2014/01/11/the_racism_at_the_heart_of_the_reagan_presidency/

Trump is beyond a doubt a racist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Regarding the 1964 Civil Rights Act

Senate Minority Leader Everett Dirksen had little trouble rounding up the votes of most Republican and former presidential candidate Richard Nixon also lobbied hard for the bill. Senate Majority Leader Michael Mansfield and Senator Hubert Humphrey led the Democrat drive for passage, while the chief opponents were Democrat Senators Sam Ervin, of later Watergate fame, Albert Gore Sr., and Robert Byrd. Senator Byrd  filibustered against the civil rights bill for fourteen straight hours before the final vote. The House of Representatives passed the bill by 289 to 126, a vote in which 79% of Republicans and 63% of Democrats voted yes. The Senate vote was 73 to 27, with 21 Democrats and only 6 Republicans voting no. President Johnson signed the new Civil Rights Act into law on July 2, 1964.

Read more:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_Rights_Act_of_1964

PS. A Republican signed the Emancipation Proclamation


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes, the signing of the Civil Rights Act basically blew up the Democratic Party, previously home to Southern racists.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> I don't know about Nixon or Reagan but they did employ the Southern Strategy that sought racist votes.


You don't know about Nixon or Reagan yet you accuse them of being racists....
Nixon and Reagan had support from Southern Democrats in getting elected.
Trump apparently had support from Northern Democrats to get elected...
Joe McCarthy saw commies where none existed and apparently you see racists were none exist..


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You don't know about Nixon or Reagan yet you accuse them of being racists....


Jesus Christ you are a dumbshit.  Unlike Trump, there isn't ample evidence of Nixon or Reagan's racism, which is why I simply pointed out that they catered to racists votes.  I gave you a couple links to support that statement and can give you quite a few more, not that you read any of them.  I don't accuse everyone of being a racist, only the people who demonstrate those qualities.

That's a damn bit better than the willful blindness practiced here all day long... Still, you make not one mention of Arpaio nut hanger's comments, see the above willful blindness statement....


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nixon, Reagan and Trump were or are racists?
> Only someone with shit for brains believes that.


Nixon had his moments.  Trump ran his campaign playing to racist sympathies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Nixon had his moments.  Trump ran his campaign playing to racist sympathies.


Nothing wrong with getting rid of all illegals and  the extreme vetting of anyone who comes to this country. What else makes you call him racist?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Jesus Christ you are a dumbshit.  Unlike Trump, there isn't ample evidence of Nixon or Reagan's racism, which is why I simply pointed out that they catered to racists votes.  I gave you a couple links to support that statement and can give you quite a few more, not that you read any of them.  I don't accuse everyone of being a racist, only the people who demonstrate those qualities.
> 
> That's a damn bit better than the willful blindness practiced here all day long... Still, you make not one mention of Arpaio nut hanger's comments, see the above willful blindness statement....


Seeing racist were none exists is willful what? Stupidity?
"Formerly democratic* racists left the party and got scooped up by GOP*, Nixon, Reagan and now Trump".
The term "scooped up" insinuates that the GOP had courted and welcomed racists into the party, specifically Nixon, Reagan & Trump.
That never happened and to insinuate otherwise is a bald face lie. Catered to racist? You're pathetic.
You have enough problems with Joe all by your lonesome. But if you really need my help...
Joe be more politically correct when dealing with Wez, apparently you're hurting his sensibilities.
I hope that helps.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 20, 2016)

Some people see racists everywhere.
Espola and weezy are the two race merchants on file.
It doesnt solve anything to follow them there.
Its unhealthy, and unproductive to elevate race above issues that transcend skin color, and only serves those who wish to divide us further.


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Formerly democratic* racists left the party and got scooped up by GOP*, Nixon, Reagan and now Trump".


I gave you a link explaining the Southern Strategy, apparently you think that too is all make believe.  I can't fix your stupid Lion, that's just a burden you carry for life...


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seeing racist were none exists is willful what? Stupidity?
> "Formerly democratic* racists left the party and got scooped up by GOP*, Nixon, Reagan and now Trump".
> The term "scooped up" insinuates that the GOP had courted and welcomed racists into the party, specifically Nixon, Reagan & Trump.
> That never happened and to insinuate otherwise is a bald face lie. Catered to racist? You're pathetic.
> ...


Those ignorant of history are cursed to repeat it.


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Espola and weezy are the two race merchants on file.


You do realize this came from a rant from Arpaio nut hanger, right?


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Those ignorant of history are cursed to repeat it.


Those willfully blind to history are worse, they will knowingly repeat mistakes...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Those willfully blind to history are worse, they will knowingly repeat mistakes...


Who can argue with that?


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Some people see racists everywhere.
> Espola and weezy are the two race merchants on file.
> It doesnt solve anything to follow them there.
> Its unhealthy, and unproductive to elevate race above issues that transcend skin color, and only serves those who wish to divide us further.


Or we could just pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Who can argue with that?


Know anything about Reagan's involvement in the Mississippi civil rights workers' murders?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mississippi_civil_rights_workers'_murders


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> nono refutation of fact, still zero.


*Everything you post has been refuted....*

*Yes Weezy, you are a zero sum. *


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2016)

Just sayin it, don't make it so.


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Those ignorant of history are cursed to repeat it.





			
				Wez said:
			
		

> Those willfully blind to history are worse, they will knowingly repeat mistakes...



*Well looky thar, the two resident historians given each other reach arounds....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seeing racist were none exists is willful what? Stupidity?
> "Formerly democratic* racists left the party and got scooped up by GOP*, Nixon, Reagan and now Trump".
> The term "scooped up" insinuates that the GOP had courted and welcomed racists into the party, specifically Nixon, Reagan & Trump.
> That never happened and to insinuate otherwise is a bald face lie. Catered to racist? You're pathetic.
> ...


Lion, that will be my New Years Resolution, if that is all it takes for Wez to get out of his crop duster it is the least that I can do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> How long you gonna keep using your talking points about fake news? You just gonna respond to everything with babbling about fake news?
> Please cite any news story I've posted using so called "made up news sources"?


Didn't say fake, just made up, as in your news sources made up way of reporting "BENGHAZI!!!".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't care what terrorists believe. Cheney believed them to be terrorists.
> The question is, do you believe them to be freedom fighters?


What does that matter what I think? Those doing the fighting always think they are right or they are being paid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nixon, Reagan and Trump were or are racists?
> Only someone with shit for brains believes that.


Is using racism to benefit oneself make one a racist?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Yes, the signing of the Civil Rights Act basically blew up the Democratic Party, previously home to Southern racists.


You can't teach this people history, or anything else for that matter . . . try fear, they always respond to it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Some people see racists everywhere.
> Espola and weezy are the two race merchants on file.
> It doesnt solve anything to follow them there.
> Its unhealthy, and unproductive to elevate race above issues that transcend skin color, and only serves those who wish to divide us further.


You aren't a racist, but like many others you will condone it, if it renders an outcome you desire.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> I gave you a link explaining the Southern Strategy, apparently you think that too is all make believe.  I can't fix your stupid Lion, that's just a burden you carry for life...


It's not stupidity, its just stubborn ignorance. Some people neither have the aptitude or desire to understand how others think so simply dig in harder on what they think ignoring any outside influence. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Some people see racists everywhere.
> Espola and weezy are the two race merchants on file.
> It doesnt solve anything to follow them there.
> Its unhealthy, and unproductive to elevate race above issues that transcend skin color, and only serves those who wish to divide us further.


You sure are creative when it comes to trying to ignore any ugly blemishes.


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't a racist, *but like many others you will condone it, if it renders an outcome you desire*.


*You just called him a racist......*

*Geez Luueeez Rat....You can sure be a hypocrite when you want too.*


*




*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is using racism to benefit oneself make one a racist?



Have you printed words where racists are courted, complimented or condoned by the GOP.
Show examples where racism was being used to benefit the GOP.
Please.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does that matter what I think? Those doing the fighting always think they are right or they are being paid.


If it matters not what you think then please cease from posting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

Wez said:


> Just sayin it, don't make it so.


Especially when it comes to calling folks, entire political parties, racists


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2016)

espola said:


> Those ignorant of history are cursed to repeat it.


Have you printed words where racists are courted, complimented or condoned by the GOP.
Show examples where racism was being used to benefit the GOP.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Have you printed words where racists are courted, complimented or condoned by the GOP.
> Show examples where racism was being used to benefit the GOP.


See: southern strategy to gain southern votes.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Show examples where racism was being used to benefit the GOP.


Are you on crack, I did show examples.  Go back and check the links I've posted.



Hüsker Dü said:


> See: southern strategy to gain southern votes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See: southern strategy to gain southern votes.


Let me get this straight...
The Republicans were using racist "code" words.
If you believe in things like states rights, you're a racist?
If you are not for affirmative action, you're a racist?
Having grown up in SoCal, apparently I am naive when it comes to code words & this southern strategy. 

Not surprisingly there is disagreement between "scholars" regarding what academia claims is the southern strategy.

...."Southern strategy" refers primarily to "top down" narratives of the political realignment of the South, which suggest that Republican leaders consciously appealed to many white southerners' racial resentments in order to gain their support. This top-down narrative of the southern strategy is generally believed to be the primary force that transformed southern politics following the civil rights era. This view has been questioned by historians such as Matthew Lassiter, Kevin M. Kruse and Joseph Crespino who have presented an alternative, "bottom up" narrative, which Lassiter has called the "suburban strategy".....

Political scientist Nelson W. Polsby argued that economic development was more central than racial desegregation in the evolution of the postwar South in Congress. In _The End of Southern Exceptionalism: Class, Race, and Partisan Change in the Postwar South_ the British political scientist Byron E. Shafer and the Canadian Richard Johnston, developed the Polsby the argument in greater depth. Using roll call analysis of voting patterns in the House of Representatives, they found that Issues of desegregation and race were less important than issues of economics and social class when it came to the transformation of partisanship in the South. This view is backed by Glenn Feldman who notes that the early narratives on the southern realignment focused on the idea of appealing to racism. This argument was first and thus took hold as the accepted narrative. He notes, however, that Lassiter's dissenting view on this subject, a view that the realignment was a "suburban strategy" rather than a "southern strategy" was just one of the first of a rapidly growing list of scholars who see the civil rights, "white backlash" as a secondary or minor factor. Authors such as Tim Boyd, George Lewis, Michael Bowen, and John W. White follow the lead of Lassiter, Shafer and Johnston in viewing suburban voters and their self interests as the primary reason for the realignment. He doesn't discount race as part of the motivation of these suburban voters who were fleeing urban crime and school busing.

Gareth Davies argues that "[t]he scholarship of those who emphasize the southern strategizing Nixon is not so much wrong – it captures one side of the man – as it is unsophisticated and incomplete. Nixon and his enemies needed one another in order to get the job done." Lawrence McAndrews makes a similar argument, saying Nixon pursued a mixed strategy:

Some scholars claim that Nixon succeeded, by leading a principled assault on de jure school desegregation. Others claim that he failed, by orchestrating a politically expedient surrender to de facto school segregation. A close examination of the evidence, however, reveals that in the area of school desegregation, Nixon's record was a mixture of principle and politics, progress and paralysis, success and failure. In the end, he was neither simply the cowardly architect of a racially insensitive "Southern strategy" which condoned segregation, nor the courageous conductor of a politically risky "not-so-Southern strategy" which condemned it.
In interviews with historians years later, Nixon denied that he ever practiced a Southern strategy. Harry Dent, one of Nixon's senior advisers on Southern politics, told Nixon privately in 1969 that the administration "has no Southern strategy, but rather a national strategy which, for the first time in modern times, _includes_ the South.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_strategy


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are you on crack, I did show examples.  Go back and check the links I've posted.


Crack? Is that some kind of racist code word?
Have you a copy of the code word book?


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Republicans were using racist "code" words.


Not really a secret code word, just spoke to people in ways that would appeal to racists, just like Trump does.



Lion Eyes said:


> If you believe in things like states rights, you're a racist?


Do you understand the context in which States Rights was used, in the example I posted?  The "State", refused to investigate or prosecute the Civil Rights workers murders.  The Feds had to take it over and so when Reagan spoke to the townsfolk in Mississippi about States Rights, he was talking to a town that condoned the murders and were pissed the Federal Gov. had made them answer for their crimes.  States Rights are fine, until the State goes mad...


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Are you on crack, I did show examples.  Go back and check the links I've posted.


He's in denial.  Admitting his error would cause psychic terror.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> He's in denial.  Admitting his error would cause psychic terror.


You seem so bitter....
I admitted I don't really get it. Still don't. I hope that doesn't cause you "psychic terror". (Is there any other kind?)
"Having grown up in SoCal, apparently I am naive when it comes to code words & this southern strategy."
Merry Christmas Magoo.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I admitted I don't really get it. Still don't.


See the movie Mississippi burning.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mississippi_Burning

_*"Mississippi Burning* is a 1988 American crime thriller film directed by Alan Parker, and written by Chris Gerolmo. It is loosely based on the FBI's investigation into the murders of three civil rights workers in the state of Mississippi in 1964. Set in fictional Jessup County, Mississippi, the film stars Gene Hackman and Willem Dafoe as *two FBI agents assigned to investigate the disappearance of three civil rights workers. The investigation is met with hostility and backlash by the town's residents, local police and the Ku Klux Klan."*_

Now imagine your Presidential candidate making it a priority to stop in that town (the bad guys) to talk to them about how he's for State's rights.  The implication being he was against the Feds (FBI) stepping into their town business.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seem so bitter....
> I admitted I don't really get it. Still don't. I hope that doesn't cause you "psychic terror". (Is there any other kind?)
> "Having grown up in SoCal, apparently I am naive when it comes to code words & this southern strategy."
> Merry Christmas Magoo.


Magoo may be bitter, but I don't think he understands why.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Why is our National Security adviser meeting with a Nazis party?

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/19/world/europe/austrias-far-right-signs-a-cooperation-pact-with-putins-party.html

_"The leader of the Austrian far-right Freedom Party has signed what he called a cooperation agreement with Russia’s ruling party and recently met with Lt. Gen. Michael T. Flynn, the designated national security adviser to President-elect Donald J. Trump of the United States."_


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Why is our National Security adviser meeting with a Nazis party?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/19/world/europe/austrias-far-right-signs-a-cooperation-pact-with-putins-party.html
> 
> _"The leader of the Austrian far-right Freedom Party has signed what he called a cooperation agreement with Russia’s ruling party and recently met with Lt. Gen. Michael T. Flynn, the designated national security adviser to President-elect Donald J. Trump of the United States."_


Some stellar folks that BO met with:

Frank Marshall Davis
Charles Ogletree
Reverend Jeremiah Wright
Alice Palmer
Tony Rezko
Bill Ayers
Bernardine Dohrn
George Soros


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Some stellar folks that BO met with:
> 
> Frank Marshall Davis
> Charles Ogletree
> ...


Haven't heard of a lot of those, what's wrong with Soros?  I say that tongue-in-cheek because he is such a legendary figure in the Right's minds as being responsible for everything they hate....

But seriously, is there a reason to meet with a Nazis party??


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Some stellar folks that BO met with:
> 
> Frank Marshall Davis
> Charles Ogletree
> ...


So Trump meeting with Nazis is a good thing?


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> Haven't heard of a lot of those, what's wrong with Soros?  I say that tongue-in-cheek because he is such a legendary figure in the Right's minds as being responsible for everything they hate....
> 
> But seriously, is there a reason to meet with a Nazis party??


He's the big-money man that got loose from the corral.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

Wez said:


> See the movie Mississippi burning.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mississippi_Burning
> 
> _*"Mississippi Burning* is a 1988 American crime thriller film directed by Alan Parker, and written by Chris Gerolmo. It is loosely based on the FBI's investigation into the murders of three civil rights workers in the state of Mississippi in 1964. Set in fictional Jessup County, Mississippi, the film stars Gene Hackman and Willem Dafoe as *two FBI agents assigned to investigate the disappearance of three civil rights workers. The investigation is met with hostility and backlash by the town's residents, local police and the Ku Klux Klan."*_
> 
> Now imagine your Presidential candidate making it a priority to stop in that town (the bad guys) to talk to them about how he's for State's rights.  The implication being he was against the Feds (FBI) stepping into their town business.


I've seen  Mississippi Burning.
Hell, I watched the civil rights marches, the Watts riots, the assassinations of the Kennedy's and King on TV as a child growing up in SoCal.
So Nixon, Reagan and Trump stopped in and spoke in front of these KKK members, law breaking racists & winked?
Got it...


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've seen  Mississippi Burning.
> Hell, I watched the civil rights marches, the Watts riots, the assassinations of the Kennedy's and King on TV as a child growing up in SoCal.
> So Nixon, Reagan and Trump stopped in and spoke in front of these KKK members, law breaking racists & winked?
> Got it...


I can only lead you to water... It's not surprising you refuse to drink, that's pretty standard partisan shit in this forum.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> So Trump meeting with Nazis is a good thing?


The Nazi thought Trump was Byrd,
or maybe it is just Trump reaching out to the dems


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've seen  Mississippi Burning.
> Hell, I watched the civil rights marches, the Watts riots, the assassinations of the Kennedy's and King on TV as a child growing up in SoCal.
> So Nixon, Reagan and Trump stopped in and spoke in front of these KKK members, law breaking racists & winked?
> Got it...


In order to understand fully the context it was much more effective if you saw it while it was happening.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> In order to understand fully the context it was much more effective if you saw it while it was happening.


Right!
I was watching the news with Walter Cronkite, Huntley & Brinkley, or Harry Reasoner...listened to the body counts every night from Viet Nam.
I was watching the tube when Oswald was shot on live TV.
I'd stayed up to and watched Bobby Kennedy give his speech after he's won the California primary and was shot.
I watched the news as Watts burned. I saw it all as it was happening...watch as Armstrong walked on the moon.
Sorry I couldn't be there in person like you apparently were Forrest Gump.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> In order to understand fully the context it was much more effective if you saw it while it was happening.


Listening to you and weezy, you'd think Trump was some kind of grand cyclops of the KKK.
You two make it sound like the worst is yet to come.
Do do ever step back and look at how ridiculous you sound?


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Listening to you and weezy, you'd think Trump was some kind of grand cyclops of the KKK.
> You two make it sound like the worst is yet to come.
> Do do ever step back and look at how ridiculous you sound?


We're just reflecting Trump's reality, Mr. Denial.  Overboard exaggeration like yours here is a pitiful argument.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> We're just reflecting Trump's reality, Mr. Denial.  Overboard exaggeration like yours here is a pitiful argument.


Oh.
Im the one exaggerating.

Thanks for the heads up, chicken little.


----------



## Wez (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do do ever step back and look at how ridiculous you sound?


Almost as ridiculous as your pathetic willful blindness despite having overwhelming proof thrown at you.  "I'm an American and I'll believe whatever the hell I want!"


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Oh.
> Im the one exaggerating.


"you'd think Trump was some kind of grand cyclops of the KKK."  Indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> We're just reflecting Trump's reality, Mr. Denial.  Overboard exaggeration like yours here is a pitiful argument.


Your reality is what is over exaggerated...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

“Reality is frequently inaccurate.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> "you'd think Trump was some kind of grand cyclops of the KKK."  Indeed.


I think it's time for your meds.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> "you'd think Trump was some kind of grand cyclops of the KKK."  Indeed.


Is that your take?
Trump is the grand poohba of the kkk?
I hope for everyone's sake, you comply with your own second amendment, mental capacity bar.


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is that your take?
> Trump is the grand poohba of the kkk?
> I hope for everyone's sake, you comply with your own second amendment, mental capacity bar.


No, that's Lion's exaggeration.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

espola said:


> No, that's Lion's exaggeration.


You're blaming your hallucinations on me?
Did you suffer head drama serving as a tail gunner on a target drone at the Pacific Missile Range?
WTF?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2016)

Prince Charles: This Christmas... Let's Not Forget to Remember Prophet Muhammad
Talk about a pussy?
No wonder they got their ass kicked in the revolution.
All the muslim ass kissing is going to come back to bite us all.


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All the muslim ass kissing is going to come back to bite us all.


What's your solution, war?  No Islamic immigrants?  What about the Muslims already here, fuck em?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> What's your solution, war?  No Islamic immigrants?  What about the Muslims already here, fuck em?


Now you are starting to think like an American.


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now you are starting to think like an American.


Right, you have no solution other than fuck em, gotcha.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Right, you have no solution other than fuck em, gotcha.


Those are your words, how about we find out what they are all about before we let them come and invade our country? Do you not believe in sovereignty?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Right, you have no solution other than fuck em, gotcha.


Would you rather be the fuckee or the fucker?


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those are your words, how about we find out what they are all about before we let them come and invade our country?


We have a robust immigration and refugee system, so why do you keep insisting we don't?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> We have a robust immigration and refugee system, so why do you keep insisting we don't?


What does robust mean?


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does robust mean?


ro·bust
rōˈbəst,ˈrōˌbəst/
_adjective_

strong and healthy; vigorous.
"the Caplans are a robust, healthy lot"
synonyms: strong, vigorous, sturdy, tough, powerful, solid, muscular, sinewy, rugged, hardy, strapping, brawny, burly, husky, heavily built; More

(of an object) sturdy in construction.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> ro·bust
> rōˈbəst,ˈrōˌbəst/
> _adjective_
> 
> ...


I know what it means, I wasn't sure you did. You think that description in accurate? We have no idea who comes across our borders or who these refugees are, hardly strong, solid or hardy.


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Not really a secret code word, just spoke to people in ways that would appeal to racists, just like Trump does.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the context in which States Rights was used, in the example I posted?  The "State", refused to investigate or prosecute the Civil Rights workers murders.  The Feds had to take it over and so when Reagan spoke to the townsfolk in Mississippi about States Rights, he was talking to a town that condoned the murders and were pissed the Federal Gov. had made them answer for their crimes.  States Rights are fine, until the State goes mad...



*You dwell on the negative and bathe in the " So called " code words that have no validity at all....*

*You and all the other Democrats are literally tying yourself in knots trying to accuse him of racism....*

*You really are sick.....*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> ro·bust
> rōˈbəst,ˈrōˌbəst/
> _adjective_
> 
> ...


Why is the statist left always saying its "broken"?


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

nononono said:


> *You really are sick.....*


From you, a badge of honor!


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know what it means, I wasn't sure you did. You think that description in accurate? We have no idea who comes across our borders or who these refugees are, hardly strong, solid or hardy.


I was speaking of our system of immigration and refugees, not our borders.  Border security is a different topic.  People like you worry about our Southern border way too much.  Anyone who wants to do us harm doesn't have to come across our Southern border.


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know what it means, I wasn't sure you did. You think that description in accurate? *We have no idea who comes across our borders or who these refugees are, hardly strong, solid or hardy*.



*They are the American version of the EU  " Trojan Horse ", we'll send Weezy with a basket full of apples, " nuts " and pork burritos to greet them.....*

*Resume PROPER Vetting of Immigrants.*
*Resume PROPER Voter Identification of ALL voters. *

*Two Items that would solve a whole lot of problems.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> From you, a badge of honor!


*But you get the badge from the Democrats, says a lot....*


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Resume PROPER Vetting of Immigrants.*


We do idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> I was speaking of our system of immigration and refugees, not our borders.  Border security is a different topic.  People like you worry about our Southern border way too much.  Anyone who wants to do us harm doesn't have to come across our Southern border.


Illegal immigration is the biggest portion of immigration under this president so I don't know why you are trying to separate the two.
People like me don't want people like you letting people like them in our country that want to do us harm. Pretty Fucking simple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> We do idiot.


REALLY?

Watchdog: Feds wrongly granted citizenship to hundreds facing deportation


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegal immigration is the biggest portion of immigration under this president so I don't know why you are trying to separate the two.
> People like me don't want people like you letting people like them in our country that want to do us harm. Pretty Fucking simple.


Do you ever tire of being so damn wrong???

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/obamas-deportation-policy-numbers/story?id=41715661

_According to governmental data, the Obama administration has deported more people than any other president's administration in history._

_In fact, they have deported more than the sum of all the presidents of the 20th century._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you ever tire of being so damn wrong???
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/obamas-deportation-policy-numbers/story?id=41715661
> 
> ...


You think more people come here legally than illegally?


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think more people come here legally than illegally?


Ok, you're just too dumb to continue a discussion with, I mean fuck, how do you get through the day???


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> We do idiot.


*Ummm......No we don't.*

*Is ID out along the border ? No.*
*Is the Border Patrol free to do their job ? No.*
*Are all the Police Depts free to arrest criminal Immigrants ? No.*
*Is Mayor Garcetti a freakin Idiot ? Yes.*

*Proper vetting and properly operating the borders would have probably created a different scenario on Nov 8th 2016.....*
*But the Man Child had a different game plan and it was not in Americas best interest, thus a Donald Trump landslide.*


----------



## Wez (Dec 22, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Ummm......No we don't.*
> 
> *Is ID out along the border ? No.*
> *Is the Border Patrol free to do their job ? No.*
> ...


Get in line behind Arpaio Nut Hanger, we'll get to you shortly...


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're blaming your hallucinations on me?
> Did you suffer head drama serving as a tail gunner on a target drone at the Pacific Missile Range?
> WTF?


This is so good (bad?) that I'm not going to try to correct it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Do you ever tire of being so damn wrong???


From November 8th on for some, or everyday before for others.  You pick.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2016)

Wez said:


> Ok, you're just too dumb to continue a discussion with, I mean fuck, how do you get through the day???


I think you've been a splitfire for him.


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think you've been a splitfire for him.


http://www.split-fire.com/images/homepage/3255.jpg


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2016)

espola said:


> http://www.split-fire.com/images/homepage/3255.jpg


https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=splitfire+spark+plugs&client=safari&hl=en-us&prmd=ivsn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwimwMP96YnRAhXBjpQKHdn6C4YQ_AUICCgB&biw=320&bih=460&dpr=2#imgrc=p9Jz6srb-TTm1M:


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 24, 2016)

Here' a little tongue n cheek...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 26, 2016)

*Aleppo and American decline*
*Charles Krauthammer*

The fall of Aleppo just weeks before Barack Obama leaves office is a fitting stamp on his Middle East policy of retreat and withdrawal. The pitiable pictures from the devastated city showed the true cost of Obama’s abdication. For which he seems to have few regrets, however. In his end-of-year news conference, Obama defended U.S. inaction with his familiar false choice: It was either stand aside or order a massive Iraq-style ground invasion.

This is a transparent fiction designed to stifle debate. At the beginning of the civil war, the popular uprising was ascendant. What kept a rough equilibrium was regime control of the skies. At that point, the United States, at little risk and cost, could have declared Syria a no-fly zone, much as it did Iraqi Kurdistan for a dozen years after the Gulf War of 1991.

The U.S. could easily have destroyed the regime’s planes and helicopters on the ground and so cratered its airfields as to make them unusable. That would have altered the strategic equation for the rest of the war.

And would have deterred the Russians from injecting their own air force — they would have had to challenge ours for air superiority. Facing no U.S. deterrent, Russia stepped in and decisively altered the balance, pounding the rebels in Aleppo to oblivion. The Russians were particularly adept at hitting hospitals and other civilian targets, leaving the rebels with the choice between annihilation and surrender.

They surrendered.

entire article:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/aleppo-and-american-decline/2016/12/22/1c025a5a-c877-11e6-85b5-76616a33048d_story.html?utm_term=.e2d9d81141f6


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

The real, official gun death numbers.
http://hotair.com/archives/2015/10/04/the-truth-about-gun-deaths-numbers-and-actual-solutions/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2016)

Opinion polls indicate that a majority of Russians support their country’s military campaign. But that support, some analysts say, is lukewarm and largely dependent on Russian casualties remaining low. Most people here have lingering memories of the Soviet Union’s costly nine-year war in Afghanistan, which claimed the lives of some 15,000 Red Army soldiers. “People remember Afghanistan,” says Denis Volkov, a sociologist at the Moscow-based Levada Center polling company. “And they don’t want a repeat of this.”

To counter those fears, the Kremlin has produced a sophisticated propaganda campaign that stresses the aerial nature of Russia’s involvement. And while Western media outlets frequently highlight the horrors of the Syrian war and its complicated, shifting alliances, Russian state TV has portrayed the campaign as part of a straightforward battle between Assad, Syria’s “legitimate” leader, and “international terrorists” such as the Islamic State militant group (ISIS). Russia also says no civilians have died as a result of its airstrikes, while government officials refuse to accept the existence of what Western countries call a “moderate” opposition.

“The war is widely seen as a good and necessary cause,” says Alexander Shumilin, a Moscow-based Middle East analyst. “And the victims are just viewed as unfortunate collateral damage.”

It also remains to be seen how the increase of anti-Western rhetoric over Syria will influence Russian public opinion. Since the collapse of a brief cease-fire deal, Russian officials have threatened to shoot down U.S. warplanes if they target forces loyal to Assad. Also, an article published by the website of the Russian Ministry of Defense’s TV channel, Zvezda, has alleged that “schizophrenics from America are sharpening nuclear missiles for Moscow.”

http://www.newsweek.com/2016/10/21/why-russians-dont-care-putin-war-syria-508329.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2016)

Until the Kremlin’s propaganda machine went into overdrive last fall, 69 percent of Russians opposed any military involvement in Syria, according to a Levada Center poll. Yet just weeks later, following almost daily media reports on the threat posed by ISIS, 72 percent of Russians were in favor of the war. Some analysts suggest that apathy and conditional support might suit the Kremlin fine, at least for now. “For the authorities, it is not so much the support of the population that is important as the absence of any discontent over the war,” says Volkov.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

Here are some quotes from hitler, sounds like the Kenyans 2008 campaign plan.

“The greater the lie, the greater the chance that it will be believed.”
“He alone, who owns the youth, gains the future.”
“Make the lie big, make it simple, keep saying it, and eventually they will believe it”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez, which one did the Kenyan not do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Now Carrie Fisher is dead, man, make it stop in this 2016 already...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Now Carrie Fisher is dead, man, make it stop in this 2016 already...


Yeah, not my favorite year so far . . . it started with me having hernia surgery, so, not a good start that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> Now Carrie Fisher is dead, man, make it stop in this 2016 already...


It comes in 3's
1. The Democrat party.
2. Carrie Fisher.
3. ?


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2016)

Just a thought gleaned from Facebook --

At Noon, Washington time, Jan 3, 2017, by Constitution, law, and custom the terms of 34 US Senators will expire.  The Senate will then come into session to witness VP Joe Biden swearing in the newly-elected Senators.  At that time, the Senate will be composed of 34 Democrats, 30 Republicans, and 2 Independents.  It has been suggested that a Democrat Senator can call for a motion on finishing business proposed by the President during the 2-year term of the 114th Congress.  If the Senate votes in approval of that motion, one of the items to be considered is the nomination of Merrick Garland to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

espola said:


> Just a thought gleaned from Facebook --
> 
> At Noon, Washington time, Jan 3, 2017, by Constitution, law, and custom the terms of 34 US Senators will expire.  The Senate will then come into session to witness VP Joe Biden swearing in the newly-elected Senators.  At that time, the Senate will be composed of 34 Democrats, 30 Republicans, and 2 Independents.  It has been suggested that a Democrat Senator can call for a motion on finishing business proposed by the President during the 2-year term of the 114th Congress.  If the Senate votes in approval of that motion, one of the items to be considered is the nomination of Merrick Garland to the Supreme Court.


During a Hanukkah celebration at the White House last week, Obama suggested it was the end of the road for Garland’s record-breaking nomination, which went longer than any other in history without a hearing or a vote.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here are some quotes from hitler, sounds like the Kenyans 2008 campaign plan.
> 
> “The greater the lie, the greater the chance that it will be believed.”
> “He alone, who owns the youth, gains the future.”
> “Make the lie big, make it simple, keep saying it, and eventually they will believe it”



*I see Weezy selected the Dumb moniker for your post, only it should apply to himself......as he continually displays his inability to comprehend valuable information.....*

*All three quotes apply directly to Barry Soetoro and his failed policies.....*

*By the way, Barry sealed his " Legacy " with his latest disgusting underhanded move against Israel...*


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2016)

espola said:


> Just a thought gleaned from Facebook --
> 
> At Noon, Washington time, Jan 3, 2017, by Constitution, law, and custom the terms of 34 US Senators will expire.  The Senate will then come into session to witness VP Joe Biden swearing in the newly-elected Senators.  At that time, the Senate will be composed of 34 Democrats, 30 Republicans, and 2 Independents.  It has been suggested that a Democrat Senator can call for a motion on finishing business proposed by the President during the 2-year term of the 114th Congress.  If the Senate votes in approval of that motion, one of the items to be considered is the nomination of Merrick Garland to the Supreme Court.



*Facebook " Fake news " Spola......*



*No, Senate Democrats Can’t Use The ‘Nuclear Option’ To Confirm Merrick Garland*

*Struggling to accept the consequences of electoral defeat, progressive activists are now desperately clinging to a wild conspiracy theory about how they can retain control of the Supreme Court.*


By Sean Davis
December 7, 2016


Having watched continued control of the White House slip away, progressive activists are now furiously searching for ways to rescue Merrick Garland’s nomination to the U.S. Supreme Court before President-elect Donald Trump takes office. Unfortunately for these activists, their latest scheme to install Garland, who was nominated to the Supreme Court by President Obama last March, has absolutely no basis in reality.

The primary torchbearer for this plan is Daily Kos editor David Waldman, who claims that Senate rules allow Democrats to confirm Garland after the current congressional term expires, but before new senators take office.

Here is a brief summary of his plan: After the 114th Congress expires, but before the 2016 class of senators is sworn into the 115th Congress, there will only be 66 senators. Thirty-four of those senators (32 Democrats and two Independents) would then constitute a majority. Vice President Joe Biden, who under the Constitution also serves as the president of the Senate and may therefore serve as the body’s presiding officer whenever he pleases, would refuse to recognize any motions made by Republicans and would grant the floor to Minority Whip Richard Durbin (D-Ill.). Obama would re-nominate Garland to the Supreme Court, the Senate would immediately take up Durbin’s motion to confirm Garland, and then Democrats would use the nuclear option to ram through Garland’s confirmation with only 34 of 100 duly elected senators voting in the affirmative.








Sounds super clever, right? If you are completely ignorant of how the Senate works, it probably sounds great. If you are remotely familiar with Senate rules, precedents, customs, and procedures, however, it will likely strike you as nonsense. To be clear, this scheme has no basis in reality. To be believed, it requires one to completely ignore the Constitution, the Standing Rules of the Senate, Senate precedent, and basic common sense.

Waldman, to my knowledge, has no actual Senate experience, let alone the kind of experience that would over time have given him some measure of expertise on parliamentary matters. His analysis makes clear his lack of familiarity with the most basic of Senate rules and precedents. While there are countless reasons why his little scheme has no chance of working, let us begin as always with the U.S. Constitution, specifically the Twentieth Amendment, which governs the beginning and end of senatorial terms:

The terms of the President and Vice President shall end at noon on the 20th day of January, and the terms of Senators and Representatives at noon on the 3d day of January, of the years in which such terms would have ended if this article had not been ratified; and the terms of their successors shall then begin.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2016)

By custom, Congress convenes on January 3 of odd years to begin a new congressional term. By law, however, the term of duly elected senators within a particular class begins precisely at noon on January 3. The terms for new senators begin at the precise moment the terms for the previous senators expires. The 2016 class of the U.S. Senate consists of 34 senators. They become senators not at the whims of Joe Biden or Dick Durbin, but by the combined authority of the U.S. Constitution and the voters who elected them to office. This fact alone nukes the entirety of Waldman’s point, because the alleged gap of time during which he proposes his parliamentary chicanery simply does not exist. At this point, no other arguments need to be made against Waldman’s plan; the plain text of the Constitution utterly destroys it.

In support of his contention, Waldman declares the Senate is not a continuous body, and therefore any rules and precedents decided by a previous Senate are moot. As a result, a new Senate (technically one-half of two-thirds of the Senate) can do whatever it wants, unencumbered by previous rules. After waving a magic wand and eliminating any and all rules in his way, Waldman then declares that 32 Democrats and two Independents may then do whatever they so please in the Senate without consequences. (An aside: The notion that the Senate is not a continuing body is absurd on its face, and Waldman’s own plan acknowledges this absurdity: if the Senate does not continue from term to term, then how do those 32 Democrats and two Independents retain the right to do anything in a Senate that ceased to exist, has neither acknowledged their electoral credentials nor sworn them in, and is no longer governed by any rules? Unless the Senate is a continuing body, the internal logic of his scheme collapses under its own weight.)

Waldman’s leap of logic is similar to my foolproof plan for human flight: Step 1) Repeal the law of gravity, Step 2) Fly. He further attributes his absurd logic to _Senate Republicans_ and claims it formed the foundation of GOP efforts to eliminate the filibuster via the so-called nuclear option in 2005:

Those of you who remember the complicated lessons from a few years ago on the origins of what Republicans originally called the ‘Constitutional option’ (later referred to as the ‘nuclear option’) might recall that the original ‘script’ called for the invocation of a little bit of parliamentary ‘magic’ on the first day of a new Congress. That is, it rested on the precedent of rulings by two previous (Republican) vice presidents that despite Rule V, which states that ‘the rules of the Senate shall continue from one Congress to the next Congress,’ the new Senate may—on the principle that no Senate shall be bound by the ‘dead hand’ of a previous Senate—consider under general parliamentary law whether it will accede to the continuance of the existing rules, or whether it wishes instead to amend them.

In the context of filibuster reform, these rulings were critical in that general parliamentary law has no requirement for supermajorities on the question of closing debate. In other words, until a new Senate acceded to the continuance of the existing rules, there was no operative cloture rule, and debate on any proposed new cloture rule could be closed, and the measure carried by, a simple majority vote.

This could not be further from the truth. In fact, the basis of GOP plans to eliminate the judicial filibuster was not the rejection of the Senate as a continuous body, but an internal redefinition of what constitutes “dilatory” debate. Rather than throwing out more than 200 years of Senate rules and tradition, the GOP plan, which was eventually thwarted by a bipartisan group of 14 senators, was merely to set a new precedent (a specific term of art for Senate parliamentary procedure) that debate meant to prevent an up-or-down vote was “dilatory” under Rule XXII of the Standing Rules of the Senate and therefore out of order. When then-Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-Nev.) and Senate Democrats eliminated the filibuster for certain judicial nominees in 2013, they used the same rationale. Rather than re-writing rules, they merely changed Senate precedent with a majority vote.

Contra Waldman, not only did Senate Republicans not plan to use the “Senate is not a continuous body” rationale to upend the rules, it wasn’t even Senate Republicans who first proposed it. As parliamentary experts Martin B. Gold and Dimple Gupta noted in 2004, that argument was most recently used in 1979 not by Republicans, but by Sen. Robert C. Byrd (D-W.V.), who was furious that senators were filibustering his proposed rules changes.

As Riddick’s Senate Procedure, the ultimate resource for Senate rules and precedents, states, “Since 1789, the Senate has readopted or made only seven general revisions of its rules[.]” If the Senate were not a continuous body, the Senate would have been required to readopt its rules more than 100 times since it first convened in March of 1789. Byrd never made good on his threat to change the rules with a majority vote when the next Congress convened two months later. He instead used the threat to extract concessions regarding debate of his proposed changes to Senate rules.

In his piece explaining his plan to ignore the constitutional and parliamentary rights of 34 duly elected Senators, Waldman asserts that there is ample historical precedent for what he proposes.

“This situation has surely occurred before,” Waldman declares. “It’s just never mattered.”


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2016)

In the years I spent working in the United States Senate, much of it spent crafting arcane parliamentary strategies, not once did the Office of the Parliamentarian allow me to assert a parliamentary precedent without providing a specific citation of the events that led to the precedent. Had there actually been an instance in which a single individual in the Senate disregarded the election certificates of one-third of the entire body in order to waive or amend the Standing Rules of the Senate with a mere 34 votes, surely Waldman would have included it. Surely it would be memorialized in Riddick’s Senate Procedure. Surely there would be historical accounts of that momentous event. That Waldman fails to include any evidence that anything even remotely akin to what he proposes has ever happened is telling.

Nonetheless, the discussion of the nuclear option in 2005 and the actual exercise of it in 2013 was based on changing a Senate precedent, not a Senate rule.

The use of precedents rather than rules changes is an important one, because there is a much higher vote threshold required for Senate rules (changes to precedents are also viewed internally as far less drastic than outright amendment of the rules). To change precedents, only a simple majority vote is required. To suspend the rules, two-thirds of the Senate must vote in the affirmative (a motion to amend the rules requires only a majority vote, but that motion is debatable and requires a two-thirds vote to end debate). Even if you grant Waldman’s cockamamie theory that a single individual has unilateral authority to eliminate the constitutional voting privileges of one-third of the duly elected U.S. Senate for an indefinite period of time, it still fails once you take into account the actual rules of the Senate.

Under Waldman’s plan, rather than swearing in the new class of 34 senators, Biden and Durbin would move to consider Garland’s nomination to the Supreme Court. Only after confirming Garland with 34 votes would Biden recognize the other 34 senators, 22 of whom are Republicans. But that doesn’t work, either. Why?

For starters, presidential nominations may not be considered the same day they are offered. Under Rule XXXI of the Standing Rules of the Senate, consideration of nominees may not occur on the “same day on which the nomination is received, nor on the day on which it may be reported by a committee, unless by unanimous consent.” So there goes the plan for Obama to nominate Garland and for the Senate to confirm him with only 34 votes when the 115th Congress convenes on January 3.

But even if that weren’t the case, Democrats still don’t have the authority or ability to execute Waldman’s plan due to Rule II and Rule XXII of the Standing Rules of the Senate, which govern the precedence of motions in the U.S. Senate. Here’s what Rule II says about the installation of new senators:


*PRESENTATION OF CREDENTIALS AND QUESTIONS OF PRIVILEGE*

1. The presentation of the credentials of Senators elect or of Senators designate and other questions of privilege shall always be in order, except during the reading and correction of the Journal, while a question of order or a motion to adjourn is pending, or while the Senate is voting or ascertaining the presence of a quorum; and all questions and motions arising or made upon the presentation of such credentials shall be proceeded with until disposed of.

In layman’s terms, the rule states that the right to present the credentials of duly elected senators takes precedence over all other motions, exception a motion to adjourn. What does this mean in practice? It means that as soon as Durbin tried to move to the consideration of Garland’s nomination, the presentation of the credentials of those 34 senators in the 2016 class would take precedence. As a result, there would be no possibility of a confirmation vote for Garland until each of the 34 duly elected senators had been recognized. In short, the Senate may not transact executive or legislative business until each duly elected senator has been received into the body.

There would be no possibility of a confirmation vote for Garland until each of the 34 duly elected senators had been recognized.
Since we’re already here, though, let’s say that none of that matters and that those 34 Democrats could just suspend all the rules and do whatever they wanted. Well, that doesn’t work, either, because the Standing Rules of the Senate can only be suspended by a two-thirds vote. Furthermore, a motion to suspend the rules must be submitted in writing one day prior to the motion being made on the Senate floor.

But since we’re playing a game where we ignore reality, let’s throw all that out the window, too. That leaves us with the following assumptions we have to make to believe this thing will happen as Waldman envisions: Obama will want to re-nominate Garland, Garland will accept the renomination, Biden will go along with the plan to eviscerate the rules of the institution in which he served for several decades, 32 Democratic and two Independent senators (10 of whom hail from states Trump won and will be up for re-election in 2018) will go along with the plan, and Republicans will not retaliate in any way, certainly not by immediately doubling the size of the Supreme Court and stacking the new seats entirely with Republican loyalists.

To call this pure fantasy is to insult fantasy. It is the fire-can’t-melt-steel of parliamentary conspiracy theories. It is fake news of the highest order. The Constitution and the rules and precedents of the Senate make it untenable, and political realities make it impossible. It is simply not going to happen.

In its simplest form, Waldman’s scheme boils down to this: if you assume there are no rules and that Democrats can do whatever they want with no consequences, then Democrats can confirm Garland. Similarly, if you assume that two actually equals three, then you can argue that two plus two does, in fact, equal six. If you ignore the Constitution, Senate tradition, Senate precedents, Senate rules, and basic common sense, then Waldman’s plan probably sounds awesome.

However, if you live in reality and accept the constraints that reality provides, you are left with no choice but to laugh at this desperate attempt to ignore the result of the 2016 elections. Sometimes a fake news bubble, inflated by uninformed online conspiracy theorists, just needs to be burst.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2016)

Maybe the Democrats should go back to the recount angle?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

nononono said:


> *I see Weezy selected the Dumb moniker for your post, only it should apply to himself......as he continually displays his inability to comprehend valuable information.....*
> 
> *All three quotes apply directly to Barry Soetoro and his failed policies.....*
> 
> *By the way, Barry sealed his " Legacy " with his latest disgusting underhanded move against Israel...*


That is what Wez and Espoola do when they get hit with facts.....nothing.


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is what Wez and Espoola do when they get hit with facts.....nothing.


You guys would have to actually deal in facts to hit anybody...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> You guys would have to actually deal in facts to hit anybody...


Which one of those 3 quotes has your leader not done?


----------



## Wez (Dec 27, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/12/27/the-nonprofit-director-who-called-michelle-obama-an-ape-in-heels-has-lost-her-job-for-good/?utm_term=.c478a964a782

_The nonprofit director who called Michelle Obama an ‘ape in heels’ has lost her job — for good_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2016)

Wez said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/12/27/the-nonprofit-director-who-called-michelle-obama-an-ape-in-heels-has-lost-her-job-for-good/?utm_term=.c478a964a782
> 
> _The nonprofit director who called Michelle Obama an ‘ape in heels’ has lost her job — for good_


As she should have. I don't like the beast but calling her an ape isn't right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

NYPD to break from policy, will allow beards and turbans

Hope you libs are happy.

The New York Police Department has decided to deviate from their fairly strict dress code and allow male officers the option to grow their beards up to a half-inch long for “religious reasons.” They also have announced they will allow Sikh officers to wear turbans instead of the traditional police hat.


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NYPD to break from policy, will allow beards and turbans
> 
> *Hope you libs are happy.*
> 
> The New York Police Department has decided to deviate from their fairly strict dress code and allow male officers the option to grow their beards up to a half-inch long for “religious reasons.” They also have announced they will allow Sikh officers to wear turbans instead of the traditional police hat.


Shouldn't everyone be happy that the NYPD is tolerant of all Americans, not just Christians?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/12/27/the-nonprofit-director-who-called-michelle-obama-an-ape-in-heels-has-lost-her-job-for-good/?utm_term=.c478a964a782
> 
> _The nonprofit director who called Michelle Obama an ‘ape in heels’ has lost her job — for good_


I wonder why, I mean under the incoming standards she's not a racist? Carl Paladino says so!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Shouldn't everyone be happy that the NYPD is tolerant of all Americans, not just Christians?


No, what happened to assimilation?
I would expect anyone who wants to come to the USA should also want to act like an American.
If not, start packing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

When it comes to right wing media made kool-aid, both nono and lil' joe have been over served.


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, what happened to assimilation?
> I would expect anyone who wants to come to the USA should also want to act like an American.
> If not, start packing.


You really are an ignorant fool.  Freedom of religion dumbshit.  If NYPD can wear crosses, what's wrong with a beard or turban?  Not that I care for your idiotic reply, we all know what you'll say.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> You really are an ignorant fool.  Freedom of religion dumbshit.  If NYPD can wear crosses, what's wrong with a beard or turban?  Not that I care for your idiotic reply, we all know what you'll say.


What I really appreciate about this new site is that when you put someone on ignore none of their posts are visible even when someone quotes them!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> You really are an ignorant fool.  Freedom of religion dumbshit.  If NYPD can wear crosses, what's wrong with a beard or turban?  Not that I care for your idiotic reply, we all know what you'll say.


The only religion religious zealots acknowledge is their own. So they see freedom of religion as just for them. Organized religion sure has screwed the pooch when it comes to love and understanding . . . problem is, people are in charge . . . and as they gain power . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> You really are an ignorant fool.  Freedom of religion dumbshit.  If NYPD can wear crosses, what's wrong with a beard or turban?  Not that I care for your idiotic reply, we all know what you'll say.


Since when?
Freedom of religion? Are you kidding me? Try that in public school.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> You really are an ignorant fool.  Freedom of religion dumbshit.  If NYPD can wear crosses, what's wrong with a beard or turban?  Not that I care for your idiotic reply, we all know what you'll say.


Teddy said it best.


Get quotes daily
 Sign in with Facebook 
Sign in 
 options
Join Goodreads

*Theodore Roosevelt > Quotes > Quotable Quote*

*“In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. But this is predicated upon the person's becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American...There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn't an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag... We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language... and we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.” *


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Since when?
> Freedom of religion? Are you kidding me? Try that in public school.


Oh poor poor Gay Joe, can't force his Christianity down our kids throats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Oh poor poor Gay Joe, can't force his Christianity down our kids throats.


Like Ted Haggard there is something lil' joe wants shoved down his throat . . . a bag of meth . . . a viagra . . . a hotel room . . . and a gay hooker . . .


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Teddy said it best.
> 
> 
> Get quotes daily
> ...


Nothing about religion in here.....just sayin


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Ted Haggard there is something lil' joe wants shoved down his throat . . . a bag of meth . . . a viagra . . . a hotel room . . . and a gay hooker . . .


You and Wez have this gay thing on your mind and on the tip of your tounge, it doesn't bother me, but you seem almost homophobic or just homos. I can't figure it out. You just might be on the sex offender registry for all I know.
For someone who put me on ignore you are really interested in my posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Nothing about religion in here.....just sayin


You notice Wez brought up religion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Nothing about religion in here.....just sayin


It's good to look within to see whats there. Were you looking for religion?


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You notice Wez brought up religion.


Dementia flaring up early today uh?  You were the complaining about beards and turbans in the NYPD.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Shouldn't everyone be happy that the NYPD is tolerant of all Americans, not just Christians?


Sikhs have a long tradition of service in military and police in India and the British Empire.  The beards and turbans are the most visible traits of their religion which has a fairly strict code of behavior, dress, and worship.   You might even say they are ultra-conservative, from their own basis.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's good to look within to see whats there. Were you looking for religion?


No, but it was the clear antecedent for the quote.  For myself, I view the American experiment as expansive, not restrictive.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> expansive, not restrictive.


Sounds jingoistic actually, although I think there is still truth to it. The expansiveness clearly came at the expense (a shamefully mild term for genocide) of the original inhabitants and was clearly restrictive in the case of the imported forced labor.  For these cases, the historical reckoning is not yet complete.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Sounds jingoistic actually, although I think there is still truth to it. The expansiveness clearly came at the expense (a shamefully mild term for genocide) of the original inhabitants and was clearly restrictive in the case of the imported forced labor.  For these cases, the historical reckoning is not yet complete.


I wasn't sure how to respond to that.  One of my history hobbies is research into colonial and near-post-colonial life in New England.  The Plymouth Pilgrims were fortunate to have landed in an area that recently had been abandoned by the natives because of an epidemic of some European illness, perhaps measles, perhaps acquired by contact with European fishermen (Portuguese and French are known to have been working the New England coast at that time).  Not only were there no inhabitants with which to be concerned, there were stockpiles of preserved fish and vegetables left behind.  On a small scale, the Pilgrims fell into a vacuum and survived (barely) the first Winter, after which the neighboring natives just saw them as just another competitor for space and natural resources, although a bit odd.  Then they brought in all their friends and relatives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Then they brought in all their friends and relatives.


The natives or the pilgrims?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

It did not have to go down the way it did.  The argument for genocide (a systematic policy of eradication) is most forceful in the case of the western tribes.  Maybe I read Dee Brown when I was still too impressionable.  I tried to get my son interested in the Alvin Maker series but he goes his own way. Is globalism a logical extension of manifest destiny?  That's an interesting question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> It did not have to go down the way it did.  The argument for genocide (a systematic policy of eradication) is most forceful in the case of the western tribes.  Maybe I read Dee Brown when I was still too impressionable.  I tried to get my son interested in the Alvin Maker series but he goes his own way. Is globalism a logical extension of manifest destiny?  That's an interesting question.


No, it's the new world order coming to fruition.


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Is globalism a logical extension of manifest destiny?


IMAO, globalism is a logical result from Capitalism.  Profits will be sought anywhere they can be found.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> IMAO, globalism is a logical result from Capitalism.  Profits will be sought anywhere they can be found.


Will corporations now take over for governments . . . maybe have their own armies?


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The natives or the pilgrims?


The Pilgrims.  The natives did not realize how many Europeans there were who were eager for new homes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

espola said:


> The Pilgrims.  The natives did not realize how many Europeans there were who were eager for new homes.


Sounds familiar.


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will corporations now take over for governments . . . maybe have their own armies?


We're almost there now...


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> It did not have to go down the way it did.  The argument for genocide (a systematic policy of eradication) is most forceful in the case of the western tribes.  Maybe I read Dee Brown when I was still too impressionable.  I tried to get my son interested in the Alvin Maker series but he goes his own way. Is globalism a logical extension of manifest destiny?  That's an interesting question.


Growing up in Vermont, we were all given the"official" story that Vermont had no native inhabitants in Colonial times because it was the dividing line between the Iriquois and Abenaki, and thus was just a battle and hunting ground.  It has only been in the last few decades that the remaining descendants have been able to get state recognition; they are still working on Federal status to match the status they have over the line in Canada.  My brother-in-law is part French-Canadian and part Abenaki.  He has participated in protest hunts, in which Abenaki fish, hunt and gather food in the Missisquoi National Wildlife Refuge on the US-Canada border with the intent of getting arrested and having a day in court.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> We're almost there now...


That's why they have pushed for less and less government, weaker government and more privatization over the years through the radio and TV (Fox News) and into the vulnerable ears of the gullible. Propaganda at it's finest!


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's why they have pushed for less and less government, weaker government and more privatization over the years through the radio and TV (Fox News) and into the vulnerable ears of the gullible. Propaganda at it's finest!


Have you seen this?

http://www.alternet.org/visions/true-history-libertarianism-america-phony-ideology-promote-corporate-agenda

*The True History of Libertarianism in America: A Phony Ideology to Promote a Corporate Agenda*
_Before Milton Friedman was earning plaudits as an economic genius, he was a shill for the real estate industry and an early pioneer for big business propaganda known as libertarianism._

I haven't fact checked it, not sure if it's true, but it would be funny as hell if true.  What a scam on dumb Americans!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

espola said:


> On a small scale, the Pilgrims fell into a vacuum and survived (barely) the first Winter, after which the neighboring natives just saw them as just another competitor for space and natural resources, although a bit odd.  Then they brought in all their friends and relatives.


So that is where our immigration policy came from.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's why they have pushed for less and less government, weaker government and more privatization over the years through the radio and TV (Fox News) and into the vulnerable ears of the gullible. Propaganda at it's finest!


2016 Ratings: Fox News Channel is Cable TV’s Most-Watched Network

It’s been a roller coaster year for Fox News. If you have been reading TVNewser at all this year, you know why. But all of the off-camera controversies never negatively impact viewership. In fact, celebrating its 20th year on cable, Fox News finished 2016 as the most-watched basic cable network in prime time and total day, a first for the network.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/visions/true-history-libertarianism-america-phony-ideology-promote-corporate-agenda
> 
> ...


We are a victim of our own success and eventual complacency.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So that is where our immigration policy came from.


And thus the ghost dancing begins anew. same steps, new dancers. like I said, history has it's reckonings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> And thus the ghost dancing begins anew. same steps, new dancers. like I said, history has it's reckonings.


So, you feel the same as I do, nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/visions/true-history-libertarianism-america-phony-ideology-promote-corporate-agenda
> 
> ...


Nice website, no wonder you are so fucked in the head.


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice website, no wonder you are so fucked in the head.


Unlike you, who probably homeschools his kids from the "Hotair" site, I said up front I haven't fact checked that article.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Unlike you, who probably homeschools his kids from the "Hotair" site, I said up front I haven't fact checked that article.


There you go again, I didn't say anything about the article, can't you read?


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There you go again, I didn't say anything about the article, can't you read?


I feel like I'm kicking a cripple, back on ignore.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you feel the same as I do, nice.


Ha! I think you see a different set of dancers than I do but that's OK.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> I feel like I'm kicking a cripple, back on ignore.


Run away little girl.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Ha! I think you see a different set of dancers than I do but that's OK.


Probably, but there is still hope for you I believe.
Let me know if you need help getting there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Ha! I think you see a different set of dancers than I do but that's OK.


Apparently lil' joes dancers wear midriffs, short-shorts and have mustaches.


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently lil' joes dancers wear midriffs, short-shorts and have mustaches.


Gay Joe's fantasy dancers:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently lil' joes dancers wear midriffs, short-shorts and have mustaches.


Sounds as if you are starting to like me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Gay Joe's fantasy dancers:


That picture is racist, thought you were going to ignore me?
I think you are starting to like me too.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, it's the new world order coming to fruition.


Its interesting in that this seems to touch on something where we are not sure how to read each other.  On the one hand I can read this as ridicule of a right wing conspiracy theory.  On the other as a class based view on how globalism serves the interests of an American "elite" versus the "common man". Or both. Or neither.  How are you thinking of it?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/visions/true-history-libertarianism-america-phony-ideology-promote-corporate-agenda
> 
> ...


Read the whole thing.

http://www.thegoyslife.com/Documents/Books/A People's History of the United States- Howard Zinn.pdf


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> IMAO, globalism is a logical result from Capitalism.  Profits will be sought anywhere they can be found.


I think manifest destiny can also be seen as an extension of 19th century capitalism.  A nascent American corporatism.  And why stop just because you've reached the beach?  Trump/Bannon's economic nationalism, to the extent that it means anything at all, is similarly a means to manipulate markets to squeeze profits in a different type of way.  Since we are quoting Roosevelt's today, here is what FDR had to say back in 1938.  By today's metrics is what he's saying liberal, conservative, what?

http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/ws/?pid=15637


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Its interesting in that this seems to touch on something where we are not sure how to read each other.  On the one hand I can read this as ridicule of a right wing conspiracy theory.  On the other as a class based view on how globalism serves the interests of an American "elite" versus the "common man". Or both. Or neither.  How are you thinking of it?


Like in the movie Demolition Man, someday everything will be Taco Bell after they survive the franchise wars.


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Read the whole thing.
> 
> http://www.thegoyslife.com/Documents/Books/A People's History of the United States- Howard Zinn.pdf


622 pages, may take me a few mins....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

As the United States entered the nineties, the political system, whether Democrats or Republicans were in power, remained in the control of those who had great wealth. The main instruments of information were also dominated by corporate wealth. The country was divided, though no mainstream political leader would speak of it, into classes of extreme wealth and extreme poverty, separated by an insecure and jeopardized middle class.

Yet, there was, unquestionably, though largely unreported, what a worried mainstream journalist had called "a permanent adversarial culture" which refused to surrender the possibility of a more equal, more humane society. If there was hope for the future of America, it lay in the promise of that refusal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> 622 pages, may take me a few mins....


Maybe your mom can read it to you tonight when she tucks you in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

The United States, with 5 percent of the earth's population, consumed 30 percent of what was produced worldwide. But only a tiny portion of the American population benefited; this richest 1 percent of the population saw its wealth increase enormously starting in the late 1970s. As a result of changes in the tax structure, by 1995 that richest 1 percent had gained over a trillion dollars and now owned over 40 percent of the nation's wealth.

According to the business magazine Forbes, the 400 richest families owned $92 billion in 1982. Thirteen years later, this had jumped to $480 billion. The Dow Jones average of stock prices had gone up 400 percent between 1980 and 1995, while the average wage of workers had declined in purchasing power by 15 percent. 

It was therefore possible to say that the U.S. economy was "healthy"-but only if you considered the richest part of the population. Meanwhile, 40 million people were without health insurance, and infants died of sickness and malnutrition at a rate higher than that of any other industrialized country. For people of color, the statistics were worse: Infants died at twice the rate of white children, and the life expectancy of a black man in Harlem, according to a United Nations report, was 46 years, less than that in Cambodia or the Sudan.

The United States (forgetting, or choosing to forget, the disastrous consequence of such a policy in the twenties) was consigning its people to the mercy of the "free market." The "market" did not care about the environment or the arts. And it left many Americans without jobs, or health care, without a decent education for their children, or adequate housing. Under Reagan, the government had reduced the number of housing units getting subsidies from 400,000 to 40,000; in the Clinton administration the program ended altogether.

Despite Clinton's 1997 Inaugural Day promise of a "new government," there was no bold program to take care of these needs. Such a program would require huge expenditures of money. There were two ways of raising this money, but the Clinton administration (like its predecessors) was not inclined to turn to them, given the powerful influence of corporate wealth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

The other major source of funds was the military budget. During the 1992 presidential campaign, Randall Forsberg, an expert on military expenditures, had suggested, "A military budget of $60 billion, to be achieved over a number of years, would support a demilitarized U.S. foreign policy, appropriate to the needs and opportunities of the post-Cold War world."

Instead, in 1996, the United States was spending more money on the military than the rest of the world combined-four times as much as Russia, eight times as much as China, forty times as much as North Korea, eighty times as much as Iraq. It was a bizarre waste of the nation's wealth.

A radical reduction of the military budget would require a renunciation of war, a refusal to use military solutions for international disputes. It would speak to the fundamental human desire (overwhelmed too often by barrages of superpatriotic slogans) to live at peace with others.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The other major source of funds was the military budget. During the 1992 presidential campaign, Randall Forsberg, an expert on military expenditures, had suggested, "A military budget of $60 billion, to be achieved over a number of years, would support a demilitarized U.S. foreign policy, appropriate to the needs and opportunities of the post-Cold War world."
> 
> Instead, in 1996, the United States was spending more money on the military than the rest of the world combined-four times as much as Russia, eight times as much as China, forty times as much as North Korea, eighty times as much as Iraq. It was a bizarre waste of the nation's wealth.
> 
> A radical reduction of the military budget would require a renunciation of war, a refusal to use military solutions for international disputes. It would speak to the fundamental human desire (overwhelmed too often by barrages of superpatriotic slogans) to live at peace with others.


We definitely need to stop arbitrarily attacking other countries for no apparent reason...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

In the seventies and eighties, their struggles against poverty and discrimination continued. The Reagan years hit them hard, as it did poor people all over the country. By 1984, 42 percent of all Latino children and one-fourth of the families lived below the poverty line.

Copper miners in Arizona, mostly Mexican, went on strike against the Phelps-Dodge company after it cut wages, benefits, and safety measures in 1983. They were attacked by National Guardsmen and state troopers, by tear gas and helicopters, but held out for three years until a combination of governmental and corporate power finally defeated them.


----------



## Wez (Dec 29, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> We definitely need to stop arbitrarily attacking other countries for no apparent reason...


For example?


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2016)

A friend proposed starting an alt.middle movement.  I suggested that as a first project that we publishe true statements that people would have a hard time believing.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2016)

I hope Trump will be as good at cutting back Social Security and privatizing Medicare as Obama has been at taking away our guns and instituting Sharia Law.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2016)

espola said:


> A friend proposed starting an alt.middle movement.  I suggested that as a first project that we publishe true statements that people would have a hard time believing.


#1. Espola is a conservative.
#2. Wez is a man.
#3. Trump won and Husker accepts it.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like in the movie Demolition Man, someday everything will be Taco Bell after they survive the franchise wars.


I think we're on the same wavelength then. And this way we could get a mascot for Pence's needle exchange program on the cheap.  "Quieres una aguja limpia. It costs good money to keep you from dying bitch."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 29, 2016)

espola said:


> Growing up in Vermont, we were all given the"official" story that Vermont had no native inhabitants in Colonial times because it was the dividing line between the Iriquois and Abenaki, and thus was just a battle and hunting ground.  It has only been in the last few decades that the remaining descendants have been able to get state recognition; they are still working on Federal status to match the status they have over the line in Canada.  My brother-in-law is part French-Canadian and part Abenaki.  He has participated in protest hunts, in which Abenaki fish, hunt and gather food in the Missisquoi National Wildlife Refuge on the US-Canada border with the intent of getting arrested and having a day in court.


Good God, not another, "when I was growing up in Vermont" story.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I think we're on the same wavelength then. And this way we could get a mascot for Pence's needle exchange program on the cheap.  "Quieres una aguja limpia. It costs good money to keep you from dying bitch."
> 
> View attachment 508


Looks like the nurse I had for my colonoscopy.
For every, "back in verminshire" story espola tells, from now on, I will counter with an unpleasant plumbing story, or more details of my colonoscopy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looks like the nurse I had for my colonoscopy.
> For every, "back in verminshire" story espola tells, from now on, I will counter with an unpleasant plumbing story, or more details of my colonoscopy.


Kinda miss her huh?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 29, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda miss her huh?


Maybe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Maybe.


Hell I still remember the viking looking lady that shaved me up for my ACL in 1975!


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> more details of my colonoscopy.


with all respect Bernie I think once you're on the inside everybody pretty much looks the same.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looks like the nurse I had for my colonoscopy.
> For every, "back in verminshire" story espola tells, from now on, I will counter with an unpleasant plumbing story, or more details of my colonoscopy.


My brother back in Vermont has had several colonoscopies over the years for diagnosis of recurring digestive issues he has had since his youth.  He told me that the equipment has improved over the years from feeling like a 2x4 rammed up his sphincter to feeling like being tickled with a feather.  I asked him how he knew what being tickled in the butt with a feather felt like.


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> with all respect Bernie I think once you're on the inside everybody pretty much looks the same.


 If everybody looked the same, there would be no point to looking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2016)

espola said:


> My brother back in Vermont has had several colonoscopies over the years for diagnosis of recurring digestive issues he has had since his youth.  He told me that the equipment has improved over the years from feeling like a 2x4 rammed up his sphincter to feeling like being tickled with a feather.  I asked him how he knew what being tickled in the butt with a feather felt like.


Fluffer?


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2016)

Wez said:


> Shouldn't everyone be happy that the NYPD is tolerant of all Americans, not just Christians?



*Once you bend the rules, its all down hill from there.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2016)

espola said:


> My brother back in Vermont has had several colonoscopies over the years for diagnosis of recurring digestive issues he has had since his youth.  He told me that the equipment has improved over the years from feeling like a 2x4 rammed up his sphincter to feeling like being tickled with a feather.  I asked him how he knew what being tickled in the butt with a feather felt like.


*The above post is a window into Spolas skewed thinking......*


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe your mom can read it to you tonight when she tucks you in.


If it were me I'd ask her to check for monsters under the bed.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 29, 2016)

espola said:


> If everybody looked the same, there would be no point to looking.


Point taken. Things to be thankful for heading into 2o17.  As far as I know, the majority of stem cells inhabiting my colon crypts still have two functional copies of the APC tumor suppressor.  And I see different ghost dancers than transplanted northeast city boy sheriff Joe. Apologies for grasping at straws.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> For example?


I was responding to this:
_.... a bizarre waste of the nation's wealth.
A radical reduction of the military budget would require a renunciation of war, a refusal to use military solutions for international disputes. It would speak to the fundamental human desire (overwhelmed too often by barrages of superpatriotic slogans) to live at peace with others.
_
Obviously we don't arbitrarily attacking other countries for no apparent reason.
Some folks apparently believe we travel the globe instigating problems.


----------



## Wez (Dec 30, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Once you bend the rules, its all down hill from there.*


Doesn't sound like anything is being "bent", they're updating rules to accommodate other religions.  Maybe they should not allow any religious observance instead?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Doesn't sound like anything is being "bent", they're updating rules to accommodate other religions.  Maybe they should not allow any religious observance instead?


" . . . Imagine there's no countries . . .  no religion too "


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

What a great state we live in.

CA Democrats Usher in 2017 by Making Child Prostitution Legal

SB 1322 bars law enforcement from arresting sex workers who are under the age of 18 for soliciting or engaging in prostitution, or loitering with the intent to do so. So teenage girls (and boys) in California will soon be free to have sex in exchange for money without fear of arrest or prosecution.


----------



## Wez (Dec 30, 2016)

Turns out the Maddow vs Conway match was kinda boring...despite the title of the Youtube vid....and they didn't even make out at the end.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Turns out the Maddow vs Conway match was kinda boring...despite the title of the Youtube vid....and they didn't even make out at the end.


How is my friend with  Little Man Syndrome?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . Imagine there's no countries . . .  no religion too "


No borders is a great start.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 30, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . Imagine there's no countries . . .  no religion too "


_"Imagine no possessions"...._
You first.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 30, 2016)

Britain scolded U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry for describing the Israeli government as the most right-wing in Israeli history, a move that aligns Prime Minister Theresa May more closely with President-elect Donald Trump.
In an unusually sharp public rebuke of Obama's top diplomat, May's spokesman said that Israel had coped for too long with the threat of terrorism and that focusing only on the settlements was not the best way to achieve peace between Jew and Arab.
London also took particular issue with Kerry's description of Netanyahu's coalition as "the most right-wing in Israeli history, with an agenda driven by its most extreme elements."
"We do not believe that it is appropriate to attack the composition of the democratically-elected government of an ally," May's spokesman said when asked about Kerry 70-minute speech in the State Department's auditorium.
entire article:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/britain-edging-towards-trump-scolds-top-us-diplomat-over-israel/ar-BBxIwIo?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

nononono said:


> *They are the American version of the EU  " Trojan Horse ", we'll send Weezy with a basket full of apples, " nuts " and pork burritos to greet them.....*
> 
> *Resume PROPER Vetting of Immigrants.*
> *Resume PROPER Voter Identification of ALL voters. *
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> No, but it was the clear antecedent for the quote.  For myself, I view the American experiment as expansive, not restrictive.


Experiment huh? I think we have had enough experiments over the last 8 years, don't you?


*Man Charged With Raping A 13-Year-Old Had 19 Deportions.*
*A Mexican man accused of raping a 13-year-old on a Greyhound bus had been removed from the United States a mind-boggling 19 times since 2003. Tomas Martinez-Maldonado had been deported 10 times and was voluntarily removed from the country an additional nine times before being charged with rape this past fall. He is currently being held at the Geary County Jail in Junction City, Kansas, awaiting a hearing on January 10*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Turns out the Maddow vs Conway match was kinda boring...despite the title of the Youtube vid....and they didn't even make out at the end.


Conway is good at what she does and a waste of time to listen to or interview.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> _"Imagine no possessions"...._
> You first.


You quoted that not me, so go ahead, maybe just try one day without your usual latte?


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 30, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Experiment huh? I think we have had enough experiments over the last 8 years, don't you?
> 
> 
> *Man Charged With Raping A 13-Year-Old Had 19 Deportions.*
> *A Mexican man accused of raping a 13-year-old on a Greyhound bus had been removed from the United States a mind-boggling 19 times since 2003. Tomas Martinez-Maldonado had been deported 10 times and was voluntarily removed from the country an additional nine times before being charged with rape this past fall. He is currently being held at the Geary County Jail in Junction City, Kansas, awaiting a hearing on January 10*


I know just what you mean ghostdancer.  I hate them too.  Filthy, recidivistic Irish.  The fill our prisons, our poorhouses, scratch a convict or a pauper and chances are you'll tickle the skin of an Irish Catholic.  Putting them on a boat and and sending them home would end crime in this country.  Wait...you said Mexican.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 30, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You quoted that not me, so go ahead, maybe just try one day without your usual latte?


Actually you quoted the song first... he's just pointing out additional lyrics. So feel free to imagine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I know just what you mean ghostdancer.  I hate them too.  Filthy, recidivistic Irish.  The fill our prisons, our poorhouses, scratch a convict or a pauper and chances are you'll tickle the skin of an Irish Catholic.  Putting them on a boat and and sending them home would end crime in this country.  Wait...you said Mexican.


I didn't say Mexican.
Here is more of your American experiment.
*Central Americans continue to surge across U.S. border, new DHS figures show*
U.S. officials are grappling with a 15 percent surge in illegal immigration, reflecting continued failures by the Obama administration to deter illegal immigration along the country’s southwestern border.

Homeland Security officials apprehended 530,250 illegal immigrants, and sent 450,954 people back to their home countries over the 12-month period that ended in September, according to figures released Friday by the Department of Homeland Security.

I don't want to pick on Mexicans, fair and balanced, you know me.
Don't want anyone to get the wrong idea.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I know just what you mean ghostdancer.  I hate them too.  Filthy, recidivistic Irish.  The fill our prisons, our poorhouses, scratch a convict or a pauper and chances are you'll tickle the skin of an Irish Catholic.  Putting them on a boat and and sending them home would end crime in this country.  Wait...you said Mexican.


Might not be quite so funny if it happened to your family.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Conway is good at what she does and a waste of time to listen to or interview.


So you listened to the interview?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> Actually you quoted the song first... he's just pointing out additional lyrics. So feel free to imagine.


I quoted what I saw as relevant to the discussion at hand, he quoted what he wanted to, to each his own.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> I know just what you mean ghostdancer.  I hate them too.  Filthy, recidivistic Irish.  The fill our prisons, our poorhouses, scratch a convict or a pauper and chances are you'll tickle the skin of an Irish Catholic.  Putting them on a boat and and sending them home would end crime in this country.  Wait...you said Mexican.


It's only funny (through out history) when it happens to someone else.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2016)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you listened to the interview?


Watched it on TV, she babbles in circles, excuses, filibuster, never informs, never highlights, never enlightens . . . no one can speak for Trump, not even Trump. He contradicts himself in the same sentence, then tweets something else. "Fasten your seat belts it's gonna be a bumpy night (ride)!"


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2016)

espola said:
			
		

> Growing up in Vermont, we were all given the"official" story that Vermont had no native inhabitants in Colonial times because it was the dividing line between the Iriquois and Abenaki, and thus was just a battle and hunting ground. It has only been in the last few decades that the remaining descendants have been able to get state recognition; they are still working on Federal status to match the status they have over the line in Canada. My brother-in-law is part French-Canadian and part Abenaki. He has participated in protest hunts, in which Abenaki fish, hunt and gather food in the Missisquoi National Wildlife Refuge on the US-Canada border with the intent of getting arrested and having a day in court.





Bernie Sanders said:


> Good God, not another, "when I was growing up in Vermont" story.



*He's sounding like the red headed girl in " American Pie " ...*

*" One time in band camp..... "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watched it on TV, she babbles in circles, excuses, filibuster, never informs, never highlights, never enlightens . . . no one can speak for Trump, not even Trump. He contradicts himself in the same sentence, then tweets something else. "Fasten your seat belts it's gonna be a bumpy night (ride)!"


This picture always seems to fit their narrative.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 30, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Might not be quite so funny if it happened to your family.


Don't think its funny at all.  But in the context of a 240 year experiment as opposed to your more slanted 8 year one, scapegoating is revealed as deserving of ridicule.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Dec 30, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This picture always seems to fit their narrative.


I think Conway's kids are older.....


----------



## Wez (Dec 30, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watched it on TV, she babbles in circles, excuses, filibuster, never informs, never highlights, never enlightens . . . no one can speak for Trump, not even Trump. He contradicts himself in the same sentence, then tweets something else. "Fasten your seat belts it's gonna be a bumpy night (ride)!"


Maddow never went for the jugular either because she wants access for the next 4 years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Maddow never went for the jugular either because she wants access for the next 4 years.


Yes, she was playing nice. Maybe she can get her gal pal Greta to do a David Frost style interview with the man himself (now that she's a free agent). It would be fun to see Trump attempt a series of interviews as he constantly changes position and contradicts himself. He ain't as smart in that regard as Tricky Dick was.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 30, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, she was playing nice. Maybe she can get her gal pal Greta to do a David Frost style interview with the man himself (now that she's a free agent). It would be fun to see Trump attempt a series of interviews as he constantly changes position and contradicts himself. He ain't as smart in that regard as Tricky Dick was.


Eli Maddow is no leftist equivalent of Qai Cheng Cain.
She's (he?) a left wing smirkasauraus on a hapless cable outlet.

You people are unbelievable.


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2016)

*This topic fits right in " Ponderable "......*

*Rhonda Rousey -vs- Amanda Nunes*

*Take your pick ......*

*I'm picking Rousey because of her ground game.....but I could get swamped if the Brazilian keeps the fight off the ground and lands punches on *
*Rousey....Nunes is one of the hardest hitting women in this class.*

*We will see after 9:00 pm....*


*ps: One of the stupidest hypothetical match ups was Mayweather -vs- Rousey...*

*A. No male fighter is going to fight a woman.*
*B. If it did happen, Mayweather would knock the shit out of her in 15 seconds.*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 30, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Don't think its funny at all.  But in the context of a 240 year experiment as opposed to your more slanted 8 year one, scapegoating is revealed as deserving of ridicule.


I agree. 
The Irish need to go home.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 30, 2016)

nononono said:


> *This topic fits right in " Ponderable "......*
> 
> *Rhonda Rousey -vs- Amanda Nunes*
> 
> ...


You think she would last 15 seconds? You're giving her too much credit, she can't run that fast...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Dec 30, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> You think she would last 15 seconds? You're giving her too much credit, she can't run that fast...


Ridiculous to even patronize the idea.


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ridiculous to even patronize the idea.



*Yes yur right....but I succumbed and posted it. *


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> You think she would last 15 seconds? You're giving her too much credit, she can't run that fast...



*If somehow someway Dana White was ever able to pull that off, I know one thing for sure it would sell........*

*And Floyd Mayweather would be a whole lot richer !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Don't think its funny at all.  But in the context of a 240 year experiment as opposed to your more slanted 8 year one, scapegoating is revealed as deserving of ridicule.


8 16 24 who cares, maybe the next one will take a bite out of the Apple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2016)

Wez said:


> Turns out the Maddow vs Conway match was kinda boring...despite the title of the Youtube vid....and they didn't even make out at the end.


A man and a woman kissing? No big deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Eli Maddow is no leftist equivalent of Qai Cheng Cain.
> She's (he?) a left wing smirkasauraus on a hapless cable outlet.
> 
> You people are unbelievable.


She is a Rhodes scholar, quick on her feet, she likes fishing and as evidenced by the fear and loathing generated from the right by just the mention of her name she is quite effective in targeting hypocrisy and deceit from the same.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> You think she would last 15 seconds? You're giving her too much credit, she can't run that fast...


Are you saying that Greta Van Susteren isn't capable of keeping up with Trump? His lies do come rapid fire, with each sentence containing two or three falsehoods at a time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ridiculous to even patronize the idea.


Just like wez vs anyone, he would get his little man ass stomped.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is a Rhodes scholar, quick on her feet, she likes fishing and as evidenced by the fear and loathing generated from the right by just the mention of her name she is quite effective in targeting hypocrisy and deceit from the same.


No wonder you lost. If you count on this freak for your info you have issues. If her agility doesn't work she will hit you with her strap on. No wonder wez is in love with the confused he/she barbarian.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying that Greta Van Susteren isn't capable of keeping up with Trump? His lies do come rapid fire, with each sentence containing two or three falsehoods at a time.


I give you an A for effort. Nice try Rat...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> I give you an A for effort. Nice try Rat...


That is what I said and that is what you replied to, pick up your feet so you don't trip yourself.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You quoted that not me, so go ahead, maybe just try one day without your usual latte?


I continued with Lennon's song...while it's a great song, it's a dream or perhaps a prayer.
Latte ? Surely you jest? Latte....Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........
A borderless country is just as funny.
Happy New Year Huckster


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I continued with Lennon's song...while it's a great song, it's a dream or perhaps a prayer.
> Latte ? Surely you jest? Latte....Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........
> A borderless country is just as funny.
> Happy New Year Huckster


A world with less killing is the goal of some the antithesis of others.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A world with less killing is the goal of some the antithesis of others.


That's an admirable goal.
If only folks like ISIS, would cease cutting off heads and killing civilians in places like Syria & Iraq.
Perhaps these same folks should stop killing folks in France, Germany & other countries.
That would go a long way regarding less killing.
Happy New Year Huckster!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's an admirable goal.
> If only folks like ISIS, would cease cutting off heads and killing civilians in places like Syria & Iraq.
> Perhaps these same folks should stop killing folks in France, Germany & other countries.
> That would go a long way regarding less killing.
> Happy New Year Huckster!


Abolish religion.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Abolish religion.


Religion has its place, but we could certainly remove some of its advantages.  For instance, no religious entity that exists primarily to enrich its founders or leaders should be allowed tax-free status.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Abolish religion.


You first....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> You first....


Done, your turn.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Done, your turn.


No thanks.
May God bless you and keep you and yours.
Best New Years Ever to ya...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> No thanks.
> May God bless you and keep you and yours.
> Best New Years Ever to ya...


God made man in his image, men manipulate religion to suit theirs.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> God made man in his image, men manipulate religion to suit theirs.


Not all men manipulate religion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not all men manipulate religion.


There is the Dalai Lama . . .  all men carve what they have their hands on in the image they prefer, some for the good, some not. The main religions, and most others, are wrought with closets full of skeletons.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is the Dalai Lama . . .  all men carve what they have their hands on in the image they prefer, some for the good, some not. The main religions, and most others, are wrought with closets full of skeletons.


There is Jesus Christ....
As far as skeletons go, such is the way of history and man.
Enjoy the New Year


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> There is Jesus Christ....
> As far as skeletons go, such is the way of history and man.
> Enjoy the New Year


I have nothing against Christians who follow what is commonly accepted as the teachings of Christ.  It's the frauds who preach Christianity but practice evil that I hate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

espola said:


> I have nothing against Christians who follow what is commonly accepted as the teachings of Christ.  It's the frauds who preach Christianity but practice evil that I hate.


Hate?
Christ did not preach hate.
Happy New Year e....


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hate?
> Christ did not preach hate.
> Happy New Year e....


And I am not a Christian.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

espola said:


> And I am not a Christian.


Oh...so apparently you have no problem with feeling hate toward another?
God bless you E.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hate?
> Christ did not preach hate.
> Happy New Year e....


The main premise of most of your posts is a misreading of someone else's post.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The main premise of most of your posts is a misreading of someone else's post.


Not really.
I read what you write and you write with large all encompassing declarations and generalizations attempting to categorize those that you disagree with as racist, homophobe, ignorant or worse.
No problem Huck, most folks here accept you for who you are.
Enjoy the evening, bring the new year in with a positive outlook.
I know I will.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh...so apparently you have no problem with feeling hate toward another?
> God bless you E.
> Happy New Year!


Some people deserve nothing but hate.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The main premise of most of your posts is a misreading of someone else's post.


He's not as bad as others here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not really.
> I read what you write and you write with large all encompassing declarations and generalizations attempting to categorize those that you disagree with as racist, homophobe, ignorant or worse.
> No problem Huck, most folks here accept you for who you are.
> Enjoy the evening, bring the new year in with a positive outlook.
> I know I will.


There you go again . . . Bama's too much right now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bama's too much right now.


Can't argue with that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Some people deserve nothing but hate.


Too much effort to hate.
What goes around comes around.
Justice come to all....sooner or later.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Too much effort to hate.
> What goes around comes around.
> Justice come to all....sooner or later.


No effort at all.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

espola said:


> No effort at all.


Nice to know you easily hate...
Happy New Year e.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

espola said:


> He's not as bad as others here.


Said the monkey to the chimp.....


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Said the monkey to the chimp.....


Why are you showing so much hatred today?


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2016)

*Happy New Year ........!!!*


*And Good Riddance......*

*




*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

espola said:


> Why are you showing so much hatred today?


I've not shown hatred at all.
Mocking and teasing your foolishness isn't hate...
But you know that.
Have a great new year E.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've not shown hatred at all.
> Mocking and teasing your foolishness isn't hate...
> But you know that.
> Have a great new year E.


"The main premise of most of your posts is a misreading of someone else's post."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've not shown hatred at all.
> Mocking and teasing your foolishness isn't hate...
> But you know that.
> Have a great new year E.


Yes, mocking and teasing are products of hate (so is your usual tone).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

espola said:


> "The main premise of most of your posts is a misreading of someone else's post."


The main premise of most of your post is to antagonize and play gotcha....
Why are you so hate filled?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, mocking and teasing are products of hate (so is your usual tone).


Said the monkey to the chimp....
You're pathetic Huckster,
Once again, Happy New Year to you and yours.

'The' Ohio State can drop the 'The'.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> Said the monkey to the chimp....
> You're pathetic Huckster,
> Once again, Happy New Year to you and yours.
> 
> 'The' Ohio State can drop the 'The'.


I was talking to you sweetheart . . . HAPPY NEW YEARS!

I had a good friend who was a big OSU fan so I use to always root against them as he did for my team . . . now that he's passed away I still root against them in his honor.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> The main premise of most of your post is to antagonize and play gotcha....
> Why are you so hate filled?


I'm not filled with hate.  I direct it out in appropriate directions


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

espola said:


> I'm not filled with hate.  I direct it out in appropriate directions


I know that e...
Just some more good natured teasing.
Happy New Year E!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was talking to you sweetheart . . . HAPPY NEW YEARS!
> 
> I had a good friend who was a big OSU fan so I use to always root against them as he did for my team . . . now that he's passed away I still root against them in his honor.


That's nice.
OSU spanked Colorado...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2016)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's nice.
> OSU spanked Colorado...


I was referring to "The" Ohio State University . . . all my teams lost except SDSU (and that doesn't stand for South Dakota State University).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was referring to "The" Ohio State University . . . all my teams lost except SDSU (and that doesn't stand for South Dakota State University).


My bad.
Perhaps the Cowboys should now be known as 'The' OSU.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> My bad.
> Perhaps the Cowboys should now be known as 'The' OSU.....


There are many OSU's, but within the context of which we were speaking there was only one . . . hmmmm, well, at least you are consistent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> My bad.
> Perhaps the Cowboys should now be known as 'The' OSU.....


. . . and there are at least a couple Cowboys as well.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *There are many OSU's*, but within the context of which we were speaking there was only one . . . hmmmm, well, at least you are consistent.





Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and *there are at least a couple Cowboys as well*.


*Well thank you for filling all in with what is common knowledge....*
As far as OSU is concerned, I suppose it depends on what part of the country your in.
Seeing that I did not know your friend who was a fan of OSU, I wouldn't know that you were speaking about the Buckeyes.
I happen to be working in Oklahoma, so THE OSU would be the Cowboys I spoke of earlier.
As far the Buckeyes go, as I also said earlier, after their performance against Alabama, the should drop "The" before Ohio State University.
Your New Years Resolution must have been to remain an uppity prick...hmmmmm, well at least you are consistent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Well thank you for filling all in with what is common knowledge....*
> As far as OSU is concerned, I suppose it depends on what part of the country your in.
> Seeing that I did not know your friend who was a fan of OSU, I wouldn't know that you were speaking about the Buckeyes.
> I happen to be working in Oklahoma, so THE OSU would be the Cowboys I spoke of earlier.
> ...


We were talking "THE", so again within the context, the construct so to speak . . . unless you tried to get it wrong it was hard to, yet you succeeded!  . . . and yes, just as when I think of USC I think of the original.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, mocking and teasing are products of hate (so is your usual tone).


Having no sense of humor is the product of a dull mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Having no sense of humor is the product of a dull mind.


It's only funny when it happens to someone else?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's only funny when it happens to someone else?


Case in point.
Having a sense of humor enables one to laugh at one's self.

Crose your eyes and smire, glasshoppah


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Case in point.
> Having a sense of humor enables one to laugh at one's self.
> 
> Crose your eyes and smire, glasshoppah


I'm gonna go golf . . . water is cold and a bit gross still.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We were talking "THE", so again within the context, the construct so to speak . . . unless you tried to get it wrong it was hard to, yet you succeeded!  . . . and yes, just as when I think of USC I think of the original.


You were talking Ohio State I was talking Oklahoma State.. 
In Oklahoma "THE" OSU is located in Stillwater..
You want to feel or claim some victory, have at it.
Who, besides you, gives a flying rats ass what you think about THE, THIS, or THAT?
What a pud.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You were talking Ohio State I was talking Oklahoma State..
> In Oklahoma "THE" OSU is located in Stillwater..
> You want to feel or claim some victory, have at it.
> Who, besides you, gives a flying rats ass what you think about THE, THIS, or THAT?
> What a pud.


Victory? You certainly follow a path of your own making . . . and yes, that, you did build by yourself . . . unless some deep, buried issues made you that way, then maybe you did have some help.


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We were talking "THE", so again within the context, the construct so to speak . . . unless you tried to get it wrong it was hard to, yet you succeeded!  . . . and yes, just as when I think of USC I think of the original.


University of South Carolina? (founded 1801)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Case in point.
> Having a sense of humor enables one to laugh at one's self.
> 
> Crose your eyes and smire, glasshoppah


RACIST


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Victory? You certainly follow a path of your own making . . . and yes, that, you did build by yourself . . . unless some deep, buried issues made you that way, then maybe you did have some help.


You're babbling again Huckster.

Or should we refer to you as THE Huckster?

Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......


----------



## espola (Jan 1, 2017)

Creationist Ken Ham, builder/owner of Ark Encounter Museum in Kentucky, was upset that a Washington Post article said he believed that the Great Flood killed all the dinosaurs.  "Get your facts right", he responded.  He believes that Noah brought dinosaurs on the Ark with the other animals, and the Museum has models to show how they fit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You were talking Ohio State I was talking Oklahoma State..
> In Oklahoma "THE" OSU is located in Stillwater..
> You want to feel or claim some victory, have at it.
> Who, besides you, gives a flying rats ass what you think about THE, THIS, or THAT?
> What a pud.


Blah, blah, blah you lost, loser.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah, blah you lost, loser.


Really?

*University of South Carolina (founded 1801) *


----------



## Wez (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Creationist Ken Ham, builder/owner of Ark Encounter Museum in Kentucky, was upset that a Washington Post article said he believed that the Great Flood killed all the dinosaurs.  "Get your facts right", he responded.  He believes that Noah brought dinosaurs on the Ark with the other animals, and the Museum has models to show how they fit.


That can't be true???


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Creationist Ken Ham, builder/owner of Ark Encounter Museum in Kentucky, was upset that a Washington Post article said he believed that the Great Flood killed all the dinosaurs.  "Get your facts right", he responded.  He believes that Noah brought dinosaurs on the Ark with the other animals, and the Museum has models to show how they fit.


People are funny with what they believe and proclaim as true.
Think of all the Democrat pundits that proclaimed Trump would never be elected.


----------



## Wez (Jan 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> People are funny with what they believe and proclaim as true.
> Think of all the Democrat pundits that proclaimed Trump would never be elected.


Relevance?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> Relevance?


He, like these others who didn't vote nor support Trump until after he won, is trying to take a victory lap.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, like these others who didn't vote nor support Trump until after he won, is trying to take a victory lap.


What have you lost?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Relevance?


People are funny...
People will believe what they want.
People justify almost anything.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, like these others who didn't vote nor support Trump until after he won, is trying to take a victory lap.


Here's an example of wishful thinking that has no basis in reality, yet Huckster prints it as if it were gospel.
It's only true in his little world.
My victory isn't that Trump won, it's that Hillary didn't.
That and the fact that you were one of those that believed no way Hillary loses.
People are funny, Huckster can be hilarious.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> People are funny...
> People will believe what they want.
> People justify almost anything.


So you had nothing to add on the topic of Young Earth Creationism or the ridiculous Ken Ham symbol to some men's stupidity, you just had to get a political dig in?


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here's an example of wishful thinking that has no basis in reality, yet Huckster prints it as if it were gospel.
> It's only true in his little world.
> My victory isn't that Trump won, it's that Hillary didn't.
> That and the fact that you were one of those that believed no way Hillary loses.
> People are funny, Huckster can be hilarious.


Some Libs here called the election correctly, despite what they wanted to happen...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Some Libs here called the election correctly, despite what they wanted to happen...


I voted against the hypocrite-in-chief elect and there is a difference between saying Trump couldn't be elected and hoping and praying Trump couldn't be elected . . . a true sign of the coming  apocalypse.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here's an example of wishful thinking that has no basis in reality, yet Huckster prints it as if it were gospel.
> It's only true in his little world.
> My victory isn't that Trump won, it's that Hillary didn't.
> That and the fact that you were one of those that believed no way Hillary loses.
> People are funny, Huckster can be hilarious.


Hold that thought.  We shall see.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you had nothing to add on the topic of Young Earth Creationism or the ridiculous Ken Ham symbol to some men's stupidity, you just had to get a political dig in?


It looked to me like he was trying to escape an uncomfortable position.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Some Libs here called the election correctly, despite what they wanted to happen...


NO, they did not, ass wipe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2017)

Top WH adviser: Obama hasn’t had any scandals as president

Can you believe this shit?

President Barack Obama’s tenure in the White House has been free of scandal or controversy, according to Valerie Jarrett, a top Obama adviser.

“The president prides himself on the fact that his administration hasn’t had a scandal and he hasn’t done something to embarrass himself,” Jarrett said on CNN Sunday, according to the New York Post.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Some Libs here called the election correctly, despite what they wanted to happen...


Who said Hillary was gonna lose?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you had nothing to add on the topic of Young Earth Creationism or the ridiculous Ken Ham symbol to some men's stupidity, you just had to get a political dig in?


It's just an observation on my part.
People see what they want to see.
Apparently some see my observation as a political dig.
Some might argue that Mr. Ham's stupidity is on par with those who had faith in Hillary. 
People believe what they want to believe....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who said Hillary was gonna lose?


As your pal Izzy would say, read all the threads and get back to me . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As your pal Izzy would say, read all the threads and get back to me . . .


Thought so.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As your pal Izzy would say, read all the threads and get back to me . . .


No thanks....


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some might argue that Mr. Ham's stupidity is on par with those who had faith in Hillary.


A complete rejection of Science to fit a "fairy in the sky" story written in a book authored by other men, is the same as a political race, sure.....


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who said Hillary was gonna lose?


I said Trump could win and was afraid it was likely.  The American Brexit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> I said Trump could win and was afraid it was likely.  The American Brexit.


You should have been advising her campaign.
Their arrogance was costly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Their arrogance was costly.


We soon will see how much so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> I said Trump could win and was afraid it was likely.  The American Brexit.


Liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We soon will see how much so.


It was definitely costly to Hillary.
It will probably be costly to Obama's legacy.
It might be costly to the USA.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar.


I'm sure Wez can pull up those posts where he said those things.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It was definitely costly to Hillary.
> It will probably be costly to Obama's legacy.
> It might be costly to the USA.


Again I see it as a gamble, the biggest one we have tried since the Cuban missile crisis or sending men into space and potentially much costlier.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again I see it as a gamble, the biggest one we have tried since the Cuban missile crisis or sending men into space and potentially much costlier.


Well, the blockade worked in Cuba and we went to the moon and back.
I think we'll be fine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well, the blockade worked in Cuba and we went to the moon and back.
> I think we'll be fine.


They were still huge gambles, as is this one. I wish I was as optimistic as you on this one . . . hopefully the system will prevail. I really thought that once elected he would 'sober up' and get serious, so far I see no signs of that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm sure Wez can pull up those posts where he said those things.


Yes, out of his ass.


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm sure Wez can pull up those posts where he said those things.


I don't need to, Bernie did recently.  Post #5097 on the Trump thread...

You callin me a liar???


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't need to, Bernie did recently.  Post #5097 on the Trump thread...
> 
> You callin me a liar???


I was replying to Joe...
I thought I was supporting you when I said "I'm sure Wez can pull up those posts where he said those things".
Don't read more into a post than is written.
Geeezzzuusss....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They were still huge gambles, as is this one. I wish I was as optimistic as you on this one . . . hopefully the system will prevail. I really thought that once elected he would 'sober up' and get serious, so far I see no signs of that.


I can understand your angst....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I can understand your angst....


Hillary was the boring, business as usual, established policy candidate . . . that didn't gibe well with the short attention span of Americans these days. Trump was the shiny object, always shifting gears and views, the much more interesting choice.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hillary was the boring, business as usual, established policy candidate . . . that didn't gibe well with the short attention span of Americans these days. Trump was the shiny object, always shifting gears and views, the much more interesting choice.


She was also a known commodity.
Folks had enough of hope and change.
Trump was the pendulum swinging back and away from the shiny object that had dulled and was BHO.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> She was also a known commodity.
> Folks had enough of hope and change.
> Trump was the pendulum swinging back and away from the shiny object that had dulled and was BHO.


Your constant need for political digs aside. Trump made himself this years "Hope and Change" choice and Hillary the "More of the same" choice. He is the ultimate shiny object by design, his own design.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

More than 50% of Americans approve of the job Obama has done, you are in the minority in your vehement disapproval, so your insistence otherwise is moot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More than 50% of Americans approve of the job Obama has done, you are in the minority in your vehement disapproval, so your insistence otherwise is moot.


I have no problem with being in the 50% that disagrees , I sleep well at night.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your constant need for political digs aside. Trump made himself this years "Hope and Change" choice and Hillary the "More of the same" choice. He is the ultimate shiny object by design, his own design.


I just said pretty much what you posted above.
I'm glad we agree...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I voted against the hypocrite-in-chief elect and there is a difference between saying Trump couldn't be elected and hoping and praying Trump couldn't be elected . . . a true sign of the coming  apocalypse.


More cheese for your whine coming right up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have no problem with being in the 50% that disagrees , I sleep well at night.


Less than actually and the percent that hates as you do is quite a bit less than that . . . but if Izzy is an example "you people" (as Bernie is so fond of saying) don't do math very well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> I said Trump could win and was afraid it was likely.  The American Brexit.


From Wez.
Some Libs here called the election correctly, despite what they wanted to happen...

Calling the election CORRECTLY and saying he COULD win are not the same thing. Liar


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Less than actually and the percent that hates as you do is quite a bit less than that . . . but if Izzy is an example "you people" (as Bernie is so fond of saying) don't do math very well.


What's with you and hate?
More of that psychological projection you seem so fond of?
I don't hate Obama. I disagree with his politics.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What's with you and hate?
> More of that psychological projection you seem so fond of?
> I don't hate Obama. I disagree with his politics.


Yeah, yeah, "his politics" that's the ticket . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, yeah, "his politics" that's the ticket . . .


His Economics


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> His Economics


He did pull us out of a huge ditch, stopped the job losses and has gained them ever since.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> His Economics


The stock market is at all time highs, so he's done some good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> The stock market is at all time highs, so he's done some good.


$10.000.000.000  Even you could do some good with that kinda coin.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2017)

Interesting:

http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/01/europe/germany-mein-kampf-republication-annotated/

_"It is not appearing in its original form but is heavily annotated to expose the "lies, half-truths and vicious tirades," the institute said, behind a Nazi vision of racist hostility that ended in the deaths of tens of millions of people in World War II."_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> The stock market is at all time highs, so he's done some good.


When the interest rates start going back up it should be interesting....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, yeah, "his politics" that's the ticket . . .


Exactly...


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When the interest rates start going back up it should be interesting....


So far that hasn't hurt stocks, but it usually does.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 3, 2017)

President Obama’s “new normal” economy  comprises slow GDP growth, a stagnant jobs market, and falling real household incomes. _Forbes Magazine_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2017)

Megyn Kelly Is Said to Be Leaving Fox News for NBC


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> President Obama’s “new normal” economy  comprises slow GDP growth, a stagnant jobs market, and falling real household incomes. _Forbes Magazine_


Stock market at all time highs and got us successfully out of a deep financial crisis.  Knocking Obama on the economy is a non-starter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2017)

Visited Geraldine's Gem last night at about 9:30 pm for a couple of hours.  

http://geraldineobservatory.langwoodsphotography.co.nz


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> The stock market is at all time highs, so he's done some good.


What has he actually done.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> So far that hasn't hurt stocks, but it usually does.


Really?


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What has he actually done.


What did Bush do to lead us down the toilet bowl?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> What did Bush do to lead us down the toilet bowl?


Listen to the fillibuster proof Congress on War, Housing goals, and QE.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Listen to the fillibuster proof Congress on War, Housing goals, and QE.


Bush never had a filibuster-proof Senate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Stock market at all time highs and got us successfully out of a deep financial crisis.  Knocking Obama on the economy is a non-starter.


Tell it Forbes and all those "experts" that take exception to Obama's new normal.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> What did Bush do to lead us down the toilet bowl?


That was the Democrats in Congress, you know Fannie & Freddie.
Y'all remember those video's of Pelosi and Frank et.al.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell it Forbes and all those "experts" that take exception to Obama's new normal.


What does that mean?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Bush never had a filibuster-proof Senate.


Did he need one?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That was the Democrats in Congress, you know Fannie & Freddie.
> Y'all remember those video's of Pelosi and Frank et.al.


Both outdone by Bernanke


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That was the Democrats in Congress, you know Fannie & Freddie.
> Y'all remember those video's of Pelosi and Frank et.al.


Lol


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 3, 2017)

espola said:


> What does that mean?


Ask your hand puppet Magoo.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ask your hand puppet Magoo.


You don't have a link to share?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 3, 2017)

espola said:


> You don't have a link to share?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 4, 2017)

espola said:


> You don't have a link to share?


Let me repost for you e.
I highlighted where the info came from.


"President Obama’s “new normal” economy comprises slow GDP growth, a stagnant jobs market, and falling real household incomes". _*Forbes Magazine*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2017)

*NO MORE JOE! New Maricopa Cty Sheriff Will Call Illegal Aliens 'Guests'...*
Yes, what an improvement. Making America Safe Again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2017)

Seattle gives voters $100 of their own money back in “democracy vouchers”

“There’s a sucker born every minute,” P.T. Barnum once observed, but the rate may be considerably higher in Seattle. Yesterday the city began distributing “democracy vouchers” to voters in the city, $100 each in coupons of $25 to donate to qualified candidates running for city offices. Sounds good, right? It’s free money! Well, _no,_ it’s not — except for the politicians who get more coin in their coffers as a result. Seattle’s CBS affiliate KIRO-TV covered the launch:
http://hotair.com/archives/2017/01/04/seattle-gives-voters-100-of-their-own-money-back-in-democracy-vouchers/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let me repost for you e.
> I highlighted where the info came from.
> 
> 
> "President Obama’s “new normal” economy comprises slow GDP growth, a stagnant jobs market, and falling real household incomes". _*Forbes Magazine*_


All in his lap eh? Attempts are always made to spread the blame to everyone around at the time in regards to going into Iraq (or was it all Hillary's fault for casting one vote for it?)

. . . and what did he do to cause the problem and what should have he done to fix it?


----------



## Wez (Jan 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All in his lap eh? Attempts are always made to spread the blame to everyone around at the time in regards to going into Iraq (or was it all Hillary's fault for casting one vote for it?)
> 
> . . . and what did he do to cause the problem and what should have he done to fix it?


You would first have to accept Forbes's assessment as true, to care...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> You would first have to accept Forbes's assessment as true, to care...


True, with the stock market so low, gas so high  . . .


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> True, with the stock market so low, gas so high  . . .


Maybe they are looking at unemployment?  Health uninsured?  Mortgage rates?  Tax revenues?  

No, don't think so ... help me out here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> Maybe they are looking at unemployment?  Health uninsured?  Mortgage rates?  Tax revenues?
> 
> No, don't think so ... help me out here.


Maybe it's the debt.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe it's the debt.


The most obvious difference in the national debt during the Obama years is the increase in the share held by individuals and investment companies in the form of treasury securities.  Apparently they feel secure with that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2017)

What I continue to ponder and be perplexed by is how quickly so called "conservatives" went from "patriotic" to sympathetic to Putin and more trusting of Assange (an anti-American over our intelligence agencies, many of whom were put in peril due to Assange's actions.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2017)

San Diego restaurants that started adding a 3%  "Government Mandated Surcharge" to customer bills on Jan 1 are being investigated by the District Attorney.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2017)

espola said:


> San Diego restaurants that started adding a 3%  "Government Mandated Surcharge" to customer bills on Jan 1 are being investigated by the District Attorney.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!


Now you are just the drunk at the end of the bar mumbling to himself then yelling things out every once in awhile as if to make a point no one pays attention to . . . we just smile, nod our heads and look away once again.


----------



## Wez (Jan 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What I continue to ponder and be perplexed by is how quickly so called "conservatives" went from "patriotic" to sympathetic to Putin and more trusting of Assange (an anti-American over our intelligence agencies, many of whom were put in peril due to Assange's actions.


The 1% again win the long game.  Us proletariat argue nonsense politics while the truly rich could care less who is in office as long as they play ball.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> The 1% again win the long game.  Us proletariat argue nonsense politics while the truly rich could care less who is in office as long as they play ball.


The "Great Recession" didn't really hurt them at all did it? Came out smelling like a rose once again. They are insulated, with a thumb on the scales.


----------



## Wez (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Maybe they are looking at unemployment?  Health uninsured?  Mortgage rates?  Tax revenues?
> 
> No, don't think so ... help me out here.


Record 95,102,000 Americans Not in Labor Force; Number Grew 18% Since Obama Took Office in 2009


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "Great Recession" didn't really hurt them at all did it? Came out smelling like a rose once again. They are insulated, with a thumb on the scales.


Barack Obama’s Net Worth: How Much Has It Grown in the Last 8 Years?

Being the President of the United States of America is obviously one of the toughest jobs in the world. The amount of responsibility that is entrusted with it is incalculable. President Obama has shouldered this responsibility for the last eight years. With Michelle Obama backing him up, he has led the country from the front. We are sure there are historians out there getting ready with their pen and paper to pass judgment on him when he steps down from the post. Meanwhile, people are curious to know what is Barack Obama’s net worth? People want to know how much has his net worth increased in the eight years he has been President. Read on to find out.

*Best of Both Worlds*
Currently Obama’s net worth is $12.2 million. People are wondering why Obama’s net worth has increased in the eight years that he has been President. After all, he has only been paid a $400,000 annual salary since he took over in 2008. When he became President in 2007, his net worth was only $1.3 million. So, what explains this huge increase? The thing to consider is that Obama has several sources of wealth, not just his President’s salary. Before Obama became President, he was actually drawing two salaries. One as a Senator of Illinois and another for teaching as a lecturer at the University of Chicago Law School. He was earning $80,287 and $32,144 respectively from these two jobs and for both jobs, he has a retirement plan for $100,000.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2017)

This won't end well.
3 women become 1st female US Marines in ground infantry unit


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "Great Recession" didn't really hurt them at all did it? Came out smelling like a rose once again. They are insulated, with a thumb on the scales.


Indeed they did Huckster....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you are just the drunk at the end of the bar mumbling to himself then yelling things out every once in awhile as if to make a point no one pays attention to . . . we just smile, nod our heads and look away once again.


And yet you keep responding.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> True, with the stock market so low, gas so high  . . .


The Fracking President.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "Great Recession" didn't really hurt them at all did it? Came out smelling like a rose once again. They are insulated, with a thumb on the scales.


Thanks to the Federal Reserve.


----------



## Wez (Jan 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thanks to the Federal Reserve.


Lol, like a broken record... It must make it easier for you to sleep at night knowing you can blame all our problems on an evil "Fed" and money supply issues...


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, like a broken record... It must make it easier for you to sleep at night knowing you can blame all our problems on an evil "Fed" and money supply issues...


He has often issued the fossil fuel challenge.  So - maybe he can stop using Federal Reserve fuel.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, like a broken record... It must make it easier for you to sleep at night knowing you can blame all our problems on an evil "Fed" and money supply issues...


Why do you think they are evil?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2017)

espola said:


> He has often issued the fossil fuel challenge.  So - maybe he can stop using Federal Reserve fuel.


why would he want to do that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2017)

espola said:


> He has often issued the fossil fuel challenge.  So - maybe he can stop using Federal Reserve fuel.


A large part of my driving in Aotearoa was veggie oil.  My brother in law converted his and mumʻs car to veggie oil.  .25 Cents a litre beats petrol at $2.10 NZ a litre any day.   So yeah, I did stop using both fuels for 21 days.  Any of you alarmist ever do that?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 6, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Fantastic job at transposing the two pics.
I just cant decide which guy is Dr. Evil.
Number two is uncanny.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "Great Recession" didn't really hurt them at all did it? Came out smelling like a rose once again. They are insulated, with a thumb on the scales.


May I introduce you to the "deplorables"?


----------



## Wez (Jan 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Fantastic job at transposing the two pics.
> I just cant decide which guy is Dr. Evil.
> Number two is uncanny.


Right?  I thought it post worthy for sure...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A large part of my driving in Aotearoa was veggie oil.  My brother in law converted his and mumʻs car to veggie oil.  .25 Cents a litre beats petrol at $2.10 NZ a litre any day.   So yeah, I did stop using both fuels for 21 days.  Any of you alarmist ever do that?


Good idea, but there is a difference between concern and alarm . . . but then again you and yours are full blown all or nothing kinda people, see how quickly your set dropped all illusion of patriotism for Trumpism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> May I introduce you to the "deplorables"?


The 23%?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good idea, but there is a difference between concern and alarm . . . but then again you and yours are full blown all or nothing kinda people, see how quickly your set dropped all illusion of patriotism for Trumpism.


soooo wounded


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> soooo wounded


Shocked may have been the better word. Shocked that we elected the pussy grabber in chief, the National Enquirer president elect, the Putin puppet (what info do they have on him?), the Alex Jones Infowars/Brietbart cabinet . . . basically all the ugliest parts of "Americana" brought center stage, and some smile and applaud it? The "short fingered vulgarian" elect by the short attention span, need to be entertained, low information (and what they got is mis-information) American electorate. May God help us!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> soooo wounded


Its tough to watch sometimes.
Rat seems like a decent guy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shocked may have been the better word. Shocked that we elected the pussy grabber in chief, the National Enquirer president elect, the Putin puppet (what info do they have on him?), the Alex Jones Infowars/Brietbart cabinet . . . basically all the ugliest parts of "Americana" brought center stage, and some smile and applaud it? The "short fingered vulgarian" elect by the short attention span, need to be entertained, low information (and what they got is mis-information) American electorate. May God help us!


We're here for you, rat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> We're here for you, rat.


No, you are over there acting like my concern is some kinda joke and there are no consequences to what is happening and if there are any you seem to believe they are good ones. This guy has no idea what he is doing, and yes that scares the shit out of me . . . are John McCain and Lindsey Graham our final hope?

He is a not a great business man, he is a self promoter, that's all and he sees this now as a chance to advance his family, not the USA, to enrich his family, NOT the USA.

. . . and really, the fact that you guys on that side of the pitch are doing all the things you accused libs of doing when Obama was elected as Trump is doing all the things that Obama and Hillary were accused of is baffling. What happened to the "Constitutionalists!", the "Jeffersonians!" you all folded like limp noodles, you all fell for the 'shiny object' . . . is it just entertainment you seek?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are over there acting like my concern is some kinda joke and there are no consequences to what is happening and if there are any you seem to believe they are good ones. This guy has no idea what he is doing, and yes that scares the shit out of me . . . are John McCain and Lindsey Graham our final hope?
> 
> He is a not a great business man, he is a self promoter, that's all and he sees this now as a chance to advance his family, not the USA, to enrich his family, NOT the USA.
> 
> . . . and really, the fact that you guys on that side of the pitch are doing all the things you accused libs of doing when Obama was elected as Trump is doing all the things that Obama and Hillary were accused of is baffling. What happened to the "Constitutionalists!", the "Jeffersonians!" you all folded like limp noodles, you all fell for the 'shiny object' . . . is it just entertainment you seek?


Easy does it, rat.
Im not your enemy.
Im your friend.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Easy does it, rat.
> Im not your enemy.
> Im your friend.


If you are still a Trump supporter in spite of all that he has said and done since the election, then you are our poor deluded friend.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Easy does it, rat.
> Im not your enemy.
> Im your friend.


That may be true, but the president elect is keeping a list of "enemies". What happened to his speech about bringing the country back together? "Vengeance Tour 2017!" . . . and it's a, "Long Black Train" coming. Let's just say I have my doubts . . . this guy openly sides with and has many of his followers siding with anti-American interests . . . and you called Obama anti-American?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That may be true, but the president elect is keeping a list of "enemies". What happened to his speech about bringing the country back together? "Vengeance Tour 2017!" . . . and it's a, "Long Black Train" coming. Let's just say I have my doubts . . . this guy openly sides with and has many of his followers siding with anti-American interests . . . and you called Obama anti-American?


You'll be fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are over there acting like my concern is some kinda joke and there are no consequences to what is happening and if there are any you seem to believe they are good ones. This guy has no idea what he is doing, and yes that scares the shit out of me . . . are John McCain and Lindsey Graham our final hope?
> 
> He is a not a great business man, he is a self promoter, that's all and he sees this now as a chance to advance his family, not the USA, to enrich his family, NOT the USA.
> 
> . . . and really, the fact that you guys on that side of the pitch are doing all the things you accused libs of doing when Obama was elected as Trump is doing all the things that Obama and Hillary were accused of is baffling. What happened to the "Constitutionalists!", the "Jeffersonians!" you all folded like limp noodles, you all fell for the 'shiny object' . . . is it just entertainment you seek?


Get over it already, you lose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You'll be fine.


I like America, in fact after being in other countries I know I love it. The terrorists want us to live like they have for so long surrounded by mayhem and ruled by tyrants. Putin wants to knock us off our high horse, weaken NATO and the European alliances to help his own power plays. I would rather our own politicians, especially our president, don't lend a hand in those endeavors. 

Again, even if it's just optics, all the nasty things that were made up by the right about the Obama era are now being applauded by those same people as Trump brings those things to fruition in a real sense, not just in the tabloids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shocked may have been the better word. Shocked that we elected the pussy grabber in chief, the National Enquirer president elect, the Putin puppet (what info do they have on him?), the Alex Jones Infowars/Brietbart cabinet . . . basically all the ugliest parts of "Americana" brought center stage, and some smile and applaud it? The "short fingered vulgarian" elect by the short attention span, need to be entertained, low information (and what they got is mis-information) American electorate. May God help us!


Now you know how we felt in 2008 and 2012, the only difference we accepted it and moved on, so quit acting like a bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like America, in fact after being in other countries I know I love it. The terrorists want us to live like they have for so long surrounded by mayhem and ruled by tyrants. Putin wants to knock us off our high horse, weaken NATO and the European alliances to help his own power plays. I would rather our own politicians, especially our president, don't lend a hand in those endeavors.
> 
> Again, even if it's just optics, all the nasty things that were made up by the right about the Obama era are now being applauded by those same people as Trump brings those things to fruition in a real sense, not just in the tabloids.


Did we it make up when Obama was caught on a hot with the Russian diplomat saying he would have more freedom after the election?
Fricking sore loser.


----------



## espola (Jan 8, 2017)

Unexpected victims of Prop 64 -- the ever-so-accommodating medical clinics all over the state that promised a pot card for a few bucks, and the associated Green Pages advertising in the Reader.  However, I expect the Green Pages will recover once the legal rec-pot shops open for business.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like America, in fact after being in other countries I know I love it. The terrorists want us to live like they have for so long surrounded by mayhem and ruled by tyrants. Putin wants to knock us off our high horse, weaken NATO and the European alliances to help his own power plays. I would rather our own politicians, especially our president, don't lend a hand in those endeavors.
> 
> Again, even if it's just optics, all the nasty things that were made up by the right about the Obama era are now being applauded by those same people as Trump brings those things to fruition in a real sense, not just in the tabloids.


Like Obama, you guys give the POTUS more credit then they deserve.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2017)

No idea if true, but wouldn't surprise me...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea if true, but wouldn't surprise me...


Why wouldn't you fact check it? Must be bullshit like all of your posts. Pussy


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea if true, but wouldn't surprise me...


Yes, they did, but of course they didn't call it that.

http://www.heller.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/e6f046db-fd29-462e-86fe-3433921c44b0/Heller Cruz Rubio Jerusalem Bill.pdf

See page 3, line 17.


----------



## Wez (Jan 10, 2017)

Hypocrisy as far as the eyes can see....

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/senator-accidentally-speaks-his-mind-about-trumps-cabinet-picks?cid=eml_mra_20170110

_"The point, of course, is that Senate Republicans seem to have a very different set of standards for Trump’s nominees than they did for Obama’s nominees. The Huffington Post found one GOP senator who was surprisingly candid on the matter.
When The Huffington Post asked [Oklahoma Sen. Jim Inhofe] on Monday night if this same standard of disclosing foreign payments should apply to Trump’s Cabinet nominees, he said it shouldn’t.

“So it’s different now because it’s Trump?” we asked.

“That’s just right,” Inhofe said.

“That’s right?” we asked to clarify.

“Yeah,” he said.

The disclosure question arose because Inhofe signed onto a 2013 letter demanding “unprecedented disclosures” from former Sen. Chuck Hagel (R-Neb.), at the time Obama’s nominee for Secretary of Defense, because Senate Republicans were concerned about “the potential for foreign conflicts of interest.”

Inhofe seems to have no comparable concerns now – because it’s “different.”
telling the Huffington Post that Inhofe doesn’t support “a double standard,” even though he’d just said the exact opposite."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Yes, they did, but of course they didn't call it that.
> 
> http://www.heller.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/e6f046db-fd29-462e-86fe-3433921c44b0/Heller Cruz Rubio Jerusalem Bill.pdf
> 
> See page 3, line 17.


It appears you didn't read it, Magoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hypocrisy as far as the eyes can see....


Annoying isn't it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea if true, but wouldn't surprise me...


Without HRC compromising security via unauthorized use of a home server, the security budget can be reduced by eliminating HRC's self imposed threats.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea if true,.


Post in the fake news until you get verification of truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2017)

Jesse Ventura's $1.8M award in "American Sniper" case tossed out

NICE
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/jesse-ventura-award-in-american-sniper-chris-kyle-case-vacated/


----------



## Wez (Jan 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Post in the fake news until you get verification of truth.


espola already checked into it...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Yes, they did, but of course they didn't call it that.
> 
> http://www.heller.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/e6f046db-fd29-462e-86fe-3433921c44b0/Heller Cruz Rubio Jerusalem Bill.pdf
> 
> See page 3, line 17.


Hilarious


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It appears you didn't read it, Magoo


Another example of E not reading what he post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> espola already checked into it...


Hence my response.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Another example of E not reading what he post.


I guess they only snopes it when it suits the wackadoodles.LOL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2017)

*NBC Nightly NewsVerified account *‏@*NBCNightlyNews*  24m24 minutes ago


BREAKING: Jury sentences white supremacist gunman to death for Charleston church massacre.pic.twitter.com/YX70qoApqj

Lets get on with it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NBC Nightly NewsVerified account *‏@*NBCNightlyNews*  24m24 minutes ago
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Jury sentences white supremacist gunman to death for Charleston church massacre.pic.twitter.com/YX70qoApqj
> ...


Put him on the fast track.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2017)

*Cost of policing Dakota Access Pipeline protests: $22.3 million*
*More Wackadoodles Spending Other Peoples Money.*
*Jan 10, 2017 5:01 PM by John Sexton*

94.5% of those arrested came from outside the state.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hypocrisy as far as the eyes can see....
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/senator-accidentally-speaks-his-mind-about-trumps-cabinet-picks?cid=eml_mra_20170110
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2017)

‘We may just have to kick somebody’s ass’: Black Caucus chair sounds off on painting removal

The chairman of the Congressional Black Caucus said Tuesday those who’re against the repeated removal of a controversial painting on Capitol Hill depicting police officers as pigs may have to get physical with offenders.

“We may just have to kick somebody’s ass and stop them,” Rep. Cedric Richmond (D-La.), chairman of the CBC, told Politico.
 And this is the head  guy.

I can't see what all the fuss is about.
I love libs.
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/01/10/we-may-just-have-to-kick-somebodys-ass-black-caucus-chair-sounds-off-on-painting-removal/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2017)

Louisiana Rep Says Being Made to Wait to Testify Last At Sessions Hearings Is Like Being on 'Back of the Bus'

This is the same asshole that wants the above picture kept up.
Who elects these people?
Some people deserve to be in the back of the bus.
http://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2017/01/11/louisiana-rep-says-being-made-to-wait-to-testify-last-is-like-being-on-back-of-the-bus-n2270088


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2017)

Obama ‘screwed’ us, angry Cuban migrants say

I guess the Kenyan doesn't like all brown illegal criminals fleeing from tyranny.

http://www.manilatimes.net/obama-screwed-us-angry-cuban-migrants-say/306712/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2017)

*Roseville man gets $128 ticket for heating up car in own driveway*

http://www.wxyz.com/news/roseville-man-gets-128-ticket-for-heating-up-car-in-own-driveway


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Roseville man gets $128 ticket for heating up car in own driveway*
> 
> http://www.wxyz.com/news/roseville-man-gets-128-ticket-for-heating-up-car-in-own-driveway


Nanny state BS.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nanny state BS.


According to the article Michigan has no state law against leaving your car running & unattended....
Wonder if there are signs around town stating what the local ordinance is....like no parking, no turn on red...
City police making money off unknowing locals...sounds like great PR.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Roseville man gets $128 ticket for heating up car in own driveway*
> 
> http://www.wxyz.com/news/roseville-man-gets-128-ticket-for-heating-up-car-in-own-driveway


Someone has to take care of the Hillary voters, they are easy to spot, just look for the red eyes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jesse Ventura's $1.8M award in "American Sniper" case tossed out
> 
> NICE
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/jesse-ventura-award-in-american-sniper-chris-kyle-case-vacated/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2017)

We have a new spam thread, let's see if nono and lil 'joe can stay away from it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have a new spam thread, let's see if nono and lil 'joe can stay away from it?


Will you be monitoring the thread?


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2017)

An interesting and novel kind of boycott --

http://wewontmoveyouchargers.com/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


DAMN.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


A good guy with a rifle.........


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Will you be monitoring the thread?


6 views so far, were you one (or more) of those?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 6 views so far, were you one (or more) of those?


Not interested in high quality counterfeits.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not interested in high quality counterfeits.


Still had to have a peek?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still had to have a peek?


The thread title associated with "6 views" not hard to find without opening the thread.


----------



## Wez (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Andy Dukes (Jan 17, 2017)

Compactness versus partisan tomfoolery.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/13/this-is-actually-what-america-would-look-like-without-gerrymandering/?utm_term=.3eb095ffb666


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Compactness versus partisan tomfoolery.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/13/this-is-actually-what-america-would-look-like-without-gerrymandering/?utm_term=.3eb095ffb666


Gerrymandering is not the problem.  It was the Democrats nominee.  My name is bruddah iz and I approve this message for braddah Bernie.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Compactness versus partisan tomfoolery.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/13/this-is-actually-what-america-would-look-like-without-gerrymandering/?utm_term=.3eb095ffb666


Many modern democracies reduce the power of large parties by using some sort of proportional voting, in which voters indicate their preference for a party or political faction and representatives are selected in a proportion that matches the choice of the voters.  That may be unwieldy for the whole country,  but could be easy to do state by state, even in large states like California.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gerrymandering is not the problem.  It was the Democrats nominee.  My name is bruddah iz and I approve this message for braddah Bernie.


Just as it was the republican nominees in 08 and 2012.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Here I is.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jan 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gerrymandering is not the problem.  It was the Democrats nominee.  My name is bruddah iz and I approve this message for braddah Bernie.


 Gerrymandering is a distinct issue that had some impact on the last election as it ahs on most elections.  This is not a partisan issue. It creates more partisan power and less moderation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Gerrymandering is a distinct issue that had some impact on the last election as it ahs on most elections.  This is not a partisan issue. It creates more partisan power and less moderation.


Again, a poor choice by Democrats mutes your argument.  I am sympathetic to your pov though.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jan 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again, a poor choice by Democrats mutes your argument.  I am sympathetic to your pov though.


 My view that gerrymandering is bad for everyone except those already in power?


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again, a poor choice by Democrats mutes your argument.  I am sympathetic to your pov though.


Gerrymandering had no impact on the Presidential election.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> My view that gerrymandering is bad for everyone except those already in power?


Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Gerrymandering had no impact on the Presidential election.


Andy?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Gerrymandering had no impact on the Presidential election.


It was "the russians".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2017)

Wez said:


>


NFL Support of Colin Kaepernick Tanked 2016 TV Ratings


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jan 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.


 Is that an opinion we share?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Is that an opinion we share?


Yes.  Politicians are beholden.  Some more than others.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2017)

The new spam has 28 views? lil 'joe and nono must have the memory of a fish as they just keep hitting that same lure.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2017)

Upholding the historic and noble tradition of the Confederate flag --

http://wjactv.com/news/local/message-sparks-local-outrage


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Wez (Jan 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Upholding the historic and noble tradition of the Confederate flag --
> 
> http://wjactv.com/news/local/message-sparks-local-outrage


I'm sure Bernie is trying really hard not to see this...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm sure Bernie is trying really hard not to see this...


Fish on!! Two fish on!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fish on!! Two fish on!!


Hanapaa!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 19, 2017)

So obviously Trump has made all sorts of promises to the blue collar Americans voted him into power...  but as we all know it takes Congress to actually deliver on those promises. And with two days til the 20th, the only bills I've heard about are:

1: A bill attempting to break up the ethics committee they themselves set up after the Jack Abramoff scandal. 
2. Have a bill restricting members of congress from disrupting and filming congress. 
3. Promise to gut ObamaCare... but replace with a better system they apparently have drawn up in the last week. 

Hmm.  Let's just hope our fearless republican leaders are holding back on the good stuff. That when they sweep into office they will be dropping amazing works of legislations down from above.  And that promises to bring back all the manufacturing jobs, and to find a way make coal profitable again, aren't just more hot air like getting Mexico to pay for the wall.


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

tenacious said:


> *So obviously Trump has made all sorts of promises to the blue collar Americans voted him into power*...  but as we all know it takes Congress to actually deliver on those promises. And with two days til the 20th, the only bills I've heard about are:
> 
> 1: A bill attempting to break up the ethics committee they themselves set up after the Jack Abramoff scandal.
> 2. Have a bill restricting members of congress from disrupting and filming congress.
> ...


The unmet expectation potential is huge.

I found this pretty funny though, on the topic of very unpopular Presidents coming to power...

http://www.civilwar.org/hallowed-ground-magazine/unpopular-mr-lincoln.html?referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> The unmet expectation potential is huge.
> 
> I found this pretty funny though, on the topic of very unpopular Presidents coming to power...
> 
> http://www.civilwar.org/hallowed-ground-magazine/unpopular-mr-lincoln.html?referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

tenacious said:


> So obviously Trump has made all sorts of promises to the blue collar Americans voted him into power...  but as we all know it takes Congress to actually deliver on those promises. And with two days til the 20th, the only bills I've heard about are:
> 
> 1: A bill attempting to break up the ethics committee they themselves set up after the Jack Abramoff scandal.
> 2. Have a bill restricting members of congress from disrupting and filming congress.
> ...


There is good precedence for what you posted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> The unmet expectation potential is huge.
> 
> I found this pretty funny though, on the topic of very unpopular Presidents coming to power...
> 
> http://www.civilwar.org/hallowed-ground-magazine/unpopular-mr-lincoln.html?referrer=https://www.google.com/


Popularity is a cornerstone of ........


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

This one is great too.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> This one is great too.


Nothing new here...move along!!!


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Popularity is a cornerstone of ........


I'm guessing you didn't even read the link... (hint, it wasn't a knock on Trump, you're hero)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

espola said:


> It looked to me like he was trying to escape an uncomfortable position.


You're as blind as a bat Magoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> A complete rejection of Science to fit a "fairy in the sky" story written in a book authored by other men, is the same as a political race, sure.....


Proclaims an arrogant faithless soul...you were say?


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Proclaims an arrogant faithless soul...you were say?


I can live with the term faithless, can you live with term arrogant liar?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> I can live with the term faithless, can you live with term arrogant liar?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nothing new here...move along!!!


Yeah . . . "and another one bites the dust . . . and another one gone . . . and another one gone" All the lies, all the hate, all the rhetoric, for what?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> I can live with the term faithless, can you live with term arrogant liar?


Considering it's coming from a nameless/anonymous coward...yeah I'm good.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah . . . "and another one bites the dust . . . and another one gone . . . and another one gone" All the lies, all the hate, all the rhetoric, for what?


For what indeed...


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Considering it's coming from a nameless/anonymous coward...yeah I'm good.


At least I know how to dial a phone if I want to be a tough guy...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> For what indeed...


You are one of the poster boys in here, you tell me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> At least I know how to dial a phone if I want to be a tough guy...


Well of course you do, you have my name and number..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are one of the poster boys in here, you tell me.


The fact that BHO told the American people that this election was referendum on his Presidency says it all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The fact that BHO told the American people that this election was referendum on his Presidency says it all.


 . . . and, in that case, more people voted for that than against, but that's not how we count them up.


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well of course you do, you have my name and number..


I'll be happy to give you my name in person, if you want to take it there.  I'm guessing my phone won't ring anytime soon as you clearly want to put a meaningless "wall" between your threat and actually backing it up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'll be happy to give you my name in person, if you want to take it there.  I'm guessing my phone won't ring anytime soon as you clearly want to put a meaningless "wall" between your threat and actually backing it up.


In the spirit of new age of Trump and saying things you will never even try to do . . . "What do you have to lose?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and, in that case, more people voted for that than against, but that's not how we count them up.


You sound emotional.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'll be happy to give you my name in person, if you want to take it there.  I'm guessing my phone won't ring anytime soon as you clearly want to put a meaningless "wall" between your threat and actually backing it up.


Marcus Poker AKA Wezdumb


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'll be happy to give you my name in person, if you want to take it there.  I'm guessing my phone won't ring anytime soon as you clearly want to put a meaningless "wall" between your threat and actually backing it up.


Well first of all no threat was made ...
What was made, was my point that you don't have the balls to say to people in person what you say here, hiding behind the screen.
The fact that you remain hidden and anonymous proofs the point I was making.
Anyway Wizbag
Name:______________________
Number:____________________


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and, in that case, more people voted for that than against, but that's not how we count them up.


Brilliant!
It's reasoning like that above, that helped Trump win.
30 states for Trump and 306 electoral college votes...
20 states for Clinton and 232 electoral college votes
Wasn't even close.


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What was made, was my point that you don't have the balls to say to people in person what you say here, hiding behind the screen.


Yet, I've done nothing but chase you in PMs and implore you to dial up my phone so we can setup an opportunity to test your theory.

Stop pretending me posting anything publicly has anything to do with this issue.

You talked tough and now are showing how cowardly you are by placing some imaginary condition that must be met, one you know I won't do.

Stop acting like you aren't back peddling away from a threat you have no desire to fulfill.  You're embarrassing yourself with your every word.

My phone is still not ringing....


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> my point that *you don't have the balls to say to people in person what you say here*, hiding behind the screen.


The only proper response from you on this topic, going forward, will be:

*"I'm dialing your phone number right now to test this theory."*

Any further written bullshit from you, is just that......


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well first of all no threat was made ...
> What was made, was my point that you don't have the balls to say to people in person what you say here, hiding behind the screen.
> The fact that you remain hidden and anonymous proofs the point I was making.
> Anyway Wizbag
> ...



Just so that all of us in the peanut gallery are clear on what is being discussed here, could you fill us in on the particular words or phrases you find to be so offensive and/or cowardly?

I have left a big box below  you can fill in:

_______________________________
|
|
|
|
|
|
|________________________________


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah . . . "and another one bites the dust . . . and another one gone . . . and another one gone" All the lies, all the hate, all the rhetoric, for what?


All the wounded


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Lets lighten it up a little before wez pisses himself.

I think I saw this at Bernies hangout.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yet, I've done nothing but chase you in PMs and implore you to dial up my phone so we can setup an opportunity to test your theory.
> 
> Stop pretending me posting anything publicly has anything to do with this issue.
> 
> ...


PM is hiding behind the screen....
You have my name and phone number, I've posted it more than once.
You're safe and anonymous, Joey
Again, you will not talk to me in person the way you talk to me hiding behind your computer screen.
You won't talk to anybody in this forum in person the way you talk whilst posting anonymously.
You have a nice day big guy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Just so that all of us in the peanut gallery are clear on what is being discussed here, could you fill us in on the particular words or phrases you find to be so offensive and/or cowardly?
> 
> I have left a big box below  you can fill in:
> 
> ...


Rip Van Winkle?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Yeah... if Trump screws up the economy it's Obama's fault.  That old line ain't going to work for very long after Republican's take over.
But still powerful meme (that doesn't seem much related to the subject of actual Republican legislation they are going to put forward once they assume power).


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> PM is hiding behind the screen....
> You have my name and phone number, I've posted it more than once.
> You're safe and anonymous, Joey
> Again, you will not talk to me in person the way you talk to me hiding behind your computer screen.
> ...





Wez said:


> The only proper response from you on this topic, going forward, will be:
> 
> "I'm dialing your phone number right now to test this theory."
> 
> *Any further written bullshit from you, is just that......*


Seriously, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There is good precedence for what you posted.


I'll leave the talk of precedent up to you.  I'm just concerned because I look at the trouble Trumps caused while only in charge of his own twitter account.  How's that going to work when Little Hands is the leader of the free world- and one ill advised tweet can really cause damage?

Maybe all this posturing is lead up to a negotiation, and Trump is on a whole other level in terms of global affairs... but there are alarm bells ringing in my head.  And I just wish I felt more confident that I knew what his real intentions were.


----------



## nononono (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well first of all no threat was made ...
> What was made, was my point that you don't have the balls to say to people in person what you say here, hiding behind the screen.
> The fact that you remain hidden and anonymous proofs the point I was making.
> Anyway Wizbag
> ...



*If you Google " Call a Weezy " you get this runt up first :*







*The food stealing mouse who epitomizes Socialism... ⸮*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'll leave the talk of precedent up to you.  I'm just concerned because I look at the trouble Trumps caused while only in charge of his own twitter account.  How's that going to work when Little Hands is the leader of the free world- and one ill advised tweet can really cause damage?
> 
> Maybe all this posturing is lead up to a negotiation, and Trump is on a whole other level in terms of global affairs... but there are alarm bells ringing in my head.  And I just wish I felt more confident that I knew what his real intentions were.


I'm not confident that you'll ever be confident while he's in office regardless of whether you know and or agree with his intentions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... if Trump screws up the economy it's Obama's fault.  That old line ain't going to work for very long after Republican's take over.
> But still powerful meme (that doesn't seem much related to the subject of actual Republican legislation they are going to put forward once they assume power).


Who knows, but Obama blamed Bush for 8 years.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 19, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'll leave the talk of precedent up to you.  I'm just concerned because I look at the trouble Trumps caused while only in charge of his own twitter account.  How's that going to work when Little Hands is the leader of the free world- and one ill advised tweet can really cause damage?
> 
> Maybe all this posturing is lead up to a negotiation, and Trump is on a whole other level in terms of global affairs... but there are alarm bells ringing in my head.  And I just wish I felt more confident that I knew what his real intentions were.


Blah, blah, blahblahblahblah,....blah, blah blah.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 19, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... if Trump screws up the economy it's Obama's fault.  That old line ain't going to work for very long after Republican's take over.
> But still powerful meme (that doesn't seem much related to the subject of actual Republican legislation they are going to put forward once they assume power).


Trump can only "screw up" the economy, if he forgets everything he knows about the economy.
Obama was the babe in the woods, when it comes to economic matters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trump can only "screw up" the economy, if he forgets everything he knows about the economy.
> Obama was the babe in the woods, when it comes to economic matters.


Yes,

*Obama Leaves U.S.A $9,335,000,000,000 Deeper in Debt...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Brilliant!
> It's reasoning like that above, that helped Trump win.
> 30 states for Trump and 306 electoral college votes...
> 20 states for Clinton and 232 electoral college votes
> Wasn't even close.


You said referendum, along that line of thinking Obama won by 2.8 million, it wasn't even close . . . Hillary lost by 74 electoral votes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All the wounded


Was that supposed to make sense in the context?  . . . and yes, that is an example of you missing something.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm not confident that you'll ever be confident while he's in office regardless of whether you know and or agree with his intentions.


WTF? Talk about dancing around saying anything! Geez-O dude just effing SAY something!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Blah, blah, blahblahblahblah,....blah, blah blah.


You have no idea what will happen either but still think you have a W, there are Republicans, Democrats, Independents, etc. then there are Trumpists and of those there seems to be less now than on Nov. 8th.

Vox senior editor Sarah Kliff wrote a poignant account last week of her visit to Whitley County, Ky., where the uninsured rate declined 60 percent under Obamacare but 82 percent of voters supported Trump. There, Kliff, a former Post colleague, found Trump voters who were downright frightened that the president-elect would do exactly — literally — what he and Republicans promised: repeal Obamacare. 

Among those she found was Trump voter Debbie Mills, a store owner whose husband awaits a lifesaving liver transplant; they got insurance through Obamacare, and Mills is hoping the law won’t be repealed.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trump-voters-didnt-take-him-literally-on-obamacare-oops/2016/12/20/46ef3cae-c6f3-11e6-bf4b-2c064d32a4bf_story.html?utm_term=.9996949b425b

http://www.politicususa.com/2016/12/29/obamacare-repeal-wipe-voters-supported-donald-trump.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that supposed to make sense in the context?  . . . and yes, that is an example of you missing something.


A wounded response indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF? Talk about dancing around saying anything! Geez-O dude just effing SAY something!


Your bandages need changing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have no idea what will happen either but still think you have a W, there are Republicans, Democrats, Independents, etc. then there are Trumpists and of those there seems to be less now than on Nov. 8th.
> 
> Vox senior editor Sarah Kliff wrote a poignant account last week of her visit to Whitley County, Ky., where the uninsured rate declined 60 percent under Obamacare but 82 percent of voters supported Trump. There, Kliff, a former Post colleague, found Trump voters who were downright frightened that the president-elect would do exactly — literally — what he and Republicans promised: repeal Obamacare.
> 
> ...


Blah, blah,blah,ablah....blah, blah,..blahblahblah......blah...ba.
LOL, blah,balablah,blah............................BLAH!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> The only proper response from you on this topic, going forward, will be:
> 
> *"I'm dialing your phone number right now to test this theory."*
> 
> Any further written bullshit from you, is just that......


Still flappin your lips from behind the screen.....
You don't have the balls to talk to me or anyone else face to face, the way you do from behind the screen.


----------



## Wez (Jan 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> The only proper response from you on this topic, going forward, will be:
> 
> *"I'm dialing your phone number right now to test this theory."*
> 
> Any further written bullshit from you, is just that......





Lion Eyes said:


> Still flappin your lips from behind the screen.....
> You don't have the balls to talk to me or anyone else face to face, the way you do from behind the screen.


 More typing from the pussy.  Stop typing and start dialing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Blah, blah,blah,ablah....blah, blah,..blahblahblah......blah...ba.
> LOL, blah,balablah,blah............................BLAH!


Hurts, don't it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2017)

When Trump, "The Great White Hope" gets done making a mockery of our country, it will be he and his followers who be mocked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Trump, "The Great White Hope" gets done making a mockery of our country, it will be he and his followers who be mocked.


Realisation is at hand.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> More typing from the pussy.  Stop typing and start dialing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Trump, "The Great White Hope" gets done making a mockery of our country, it will be he and his followers who be mocked.


In the mean time, your bandages are pungent.  Letʻs get them changed to preserve your hope and vision for mockery.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hurts, don't it?


We can control your bleeding but canʻt do anything about the pain.  Self inflicted wounds arenʻt covered under ACA because it is not a pre-existing condition.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> More typing from the pussy.  Stop typing and start dialing.


Save this for twitter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In the mean time, your bandages are pungent.  Letʻs get them changed to preserve your hope and vision for mockery.


Still trying to stay away from the reality that is about to beset us? You seem to enjoy the fact that Trump won, yet have nothing to say about him or what he has done or may do . . . you are doing an internet version of talk to the hand, because the man don't wanna say anything.


----------



## Wez (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still trying to stay away from the reality that is about to beset us? You seem to enjoy the fact that Trump won, yet have nothing to say about him or what he has done or may do . . . you are doing an internet version of talk to the hand, because the man don't wanna say anything.


He's just like Lion...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> He's just like Lion...


Like a broken record, they may be stuck on November 8th for four years.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> More typing from the pussy.  Stop typing and start dialing.


Lol... Gentlemen please!  Two over 40 year old men don't need to be outside in the dirt kicking and scratching.  Forget the bumps and bruises, the lawsuits are what will kill you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still trying to stay away from the reality that is about to beset us? You seem to enjoy the fact that Trump won, yet have nothing to say about him or what he has done or may do . . . you are doing an internet version of talk to the hand, because the man don't wanna say anything.


Iʻve said plenty in the econ for bozoʻs thread.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like a broken record, they may be stuck on November 8th for four years.


Speaking of broken records....more cheese?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻve said plenty in the econ for bozoʻs thread.


Correction: You've "cut & pasted" quite a bit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of broken records....more cheese?


Reality will see in for you soon . . . remember, watch out what you wish for, you just might get it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Correction: You've "cut & pasted" quite a bit.


Yes.  My editor says I am brilliant when I do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reality will see in for you soon . . . remember, watch out what you wish for, you just might get it.


Wish I had your Crystal ball Biff.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  My editor says I am brilliant when I do.


. . . and when you don't, not so much . . . just saying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wish I had your Crystal ball Biff.


I don't do that chit . . . and usually when one is ill prepared, things have a way of going astray.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reality will see in for you soon . . . remember, watch out what you wish for, you just might get it.


Emotional this morning, I understand snowflake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't do that chit . . . and usually when one is ill prepared, things have a way of going astray.


Now I really wish I had your crystal ball to augment my editor.


----------



## Wez (Jan 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Correction: You've "cut & pasted" quite a bit.


Lol, Biz's version of saying plenty is to babble Fed & money supply, relentlessly...on almost every topic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, Biz's version of saying plenty is to babble Fed & money supply, relentlessly...on almost every topic.


Good retention.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


 . . . and of course you buy right in as it fits into your predisposed ideology.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2017)

Apparently Madonna has been pondering "blowing up the White House"....
She'll be receiving a Secret Service interview.
She then went total leftist:
"To our detractors that insist that this march will never add up to anything: F--k you!" she shouted, to the shock of the women standing behind her at the podium.

M, my, my......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently Madonna has been pondering "blowing up the White House"....
> She'll be receiving a Secret Service interview.
> She then went total leftist:
> "To our detractors that insist that this march will never add up to anything: F--k you!" she shouted, to the shock of the women standing behind her at the podium.
> ...


It seems you may deem the later more offensive than the former?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It seems you may deem the later more offensive than the former?


My, my, my.....
I simply made an observation...
Should I assume it seems you may deem neither offensive?


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> My, my, my.....
> I simply made an observation...
> Should I assume it seems you may deem neither offensive?


Make sure not to cuss when you reply Husker, it really offends Lying when you cuss in response to his ad hominem.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2017)

Some folks long for attention, interjecting themselves into conversations & blathering about ad hominem where no exist.
Funny, if it weren't so pathetic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and of course you buy right in as it fits into your predisposed ideology.


. . . and of course you reject the history because it doesn't fit into your predisposed ideology.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently Madonna has been pondering "blowing up the White House"....
> She'll be receiving a Secret Service interview.
> She then went total leftist:
> "To our detractors that insist that this march will never add up to anything: F--k you!" she shouted, to the shock of the women standing behind her at the podium.
> ...


Women around the nation are still trying to figure out what rights they've lost since November 8th.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Women around the nation are still trying to figure out what rights they've lost since November 8th.


Only the crazy ones,...wait


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Make sure not to cuss when you reply Husker, it really offends Lying when you cuss in response to his ad hominem.


They say that cussing is for lack of a better word.  I disagree.  I don't find it offensive.   It usually means a nerve has been struck.  It doesn't happen often.  Cussing takes skill and restraint.  And not all of us are born with it.  Scientist say it may be hereditary.


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> blathering about ad hominem where no exist.


That delusion is what you got you into your pickle....


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They say that cussing is for lack of a better word.


"Traditional cussing" is no different than calling someone a pinhead, it's ad hominem either way, one just gets to the point a little more effectively.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Traditional cussing" is no different than calling someone a pinhead, it's ad hominem either way, one just gets to the point a little more effectively.


True.  You've read my responses to.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> That delusion is what you got you into your pickle....


Pickle?
I'm in no pickle in anything I do and I'm confident enough to print my name and phone number for all to see.
How 'bout you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Traditional cussing" is no different than calling someone a pinhead, it's ad hominem either way, one just gets to the point a little more effectively.


Interesting way of justifying foul language, what a pinhead....


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Interesting way of justifying foul language, what a pinhead....


Fuck off....see we agree.


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pickle?
> I'm in no pickle in anything I do and I'm confident enough to print my name and phone number for all to see.
> How 'bout you?


I've answered your physical threat with a means to resolve it, can't help it if you now wish to switch it to a release of public information instead of "beating my ass".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fuck off....see we agree.


Cussing provides information.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> I've answered your physical threat with a means to resolve it, can't help it if you now wish to switch it to a release of public information instead of "beating my ass".


You twist the story all you want, I never said I would or could beat your ass.
What I did say is you wouldn't talk to anyone face to face like you talk to them hidden behind the screen.
You continue to prove the point I made.
You're a coward, you're embarrassed at what you post & the lies you tell attempting to justify your nonsense and rude vulgarity.
No wonder you don't want anyone to know who you are.
You remain safe behind the screen.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fuck off....see we agree.


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You twist the story all you want, I never said I would or could beat your ass.


What you did say was:
_
"You have no honor*, **you hide behind the computer screen and label people things that would get your ass stomped in person*.
I suggest you crawl out from behind the screen jackass or try some civility.
You're a coward Wez.....I'm sure you'll stay hidden behind the screen."
_
As has been made perfectly obvious to anyone with a pulse here, I don't say anything that others don't also say, albeit in slightly different vernacular.  We all made ad hominem attacks and call each other names, but *you are the only one here who has taken this political bullshit we write all day long, and escalate it to a discussion of someone getting their ass kicked for saying it*.

You Lion, you are the only one to make this kind of statement, never forget that *FACT*.

When I gave you the opportunity to prove this statement, in person, you changed the nature of your threat to me needing to publicly disclose my name and cell phone number.

I will gladly give my name and cell phone number to anyone here who I respect, you, who made a physical threat and are THE ONLY ONE TO HAVE DONE SO, deserve nothing.

Since you require the last word on this topic, I'm sure you keep typing that I'm a coward and that I'm the only person who deserves their ass beat for discussion board comments and imply everything under the sun, other than you were given a chance to back your tough talk and you tucked tail and ran away.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> What you did say was:
> _
> "You have no honor*, **you hide behind the computer screen and label people things that would get your ass stomped in person*.
> I suggest you crawl out from behind the screen jackass or try some civility.
> ...


You, along with everybody on this site, have my name and phone number.
God bless ya Wezzer, be safe.


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You, along with everybody on this site, have my name and phone number.
> God bless ya Wezzer, be safe.


To much truth for ya uh?

Remember, you are the only person here to ever escalate the discussion to in person ass kicking, enjoy that legacy coward.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> To much truth for ya uh?
> 
> Remember, you are the only person here to ever escalate the discussion to in person ass kicking, enjoy that legacy coward.



Your the only person in this discussion who is anonymous and delusional...


----------



## Wez (Jan 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your the only person in this discussion who is anonymous and delusional...


Quite a few people here are anonymous, it's just me who you are requiring post their info.

Phone Lion, use the phone...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Cussing provides information.


Colorful metaphors.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2017)

Meanwhile, I received my new Texans hat from the in laws today. GO TEXANS!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2017)

A brand new spam post and 6 views already!


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks like little joe and his friends were busy over the weekend --

http://fox40.com/2017/01/22/civil-rights-group-searches-for-suspect-who-left-bacon-on-smashed-door-at-davis-mosque/


----------



## Wez (Jan 23, 2017)

espola said:


> Looks like little joe and his friends were busy over the weekend --
> 
> http://fox40.com/2017/01/22/civil-rights-group-searches-for-suspect-who-left-bacon-on-smashed-door-at-davis-mosque/


He thought it was a closeted gay support meeting when he showed up and got really mad when it wasn't...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2017)

espola said:


> Looks like little joe and his friends were busy over the weekend --
> 
> http://fox40.com/2017/01/22/civil-rights-group-searches-for-suspect-who-left-bacon-on-smashed-door-at-davis-mosque/


WATCH: Israeli Places Pork on Dying Terrorist's Body


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Quite a few people here are anonymous, it's just me who you are requiring post their info.
> 
> Phone Lion, use the phone...


But you're the only one who is a lying cowardice slandering punk...
You know my name and phone number.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2017)

espola said:


> Looks like little joe and his friends were busy over the weekend --
> 
> http://fox40.com/2017/01/22/civil-rights-group-searches-for-suspect-who-left-bacon-on-smashed-door-at-davis-mosque/


Probably more fake news and lies from E.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> He thought it was a closeted gay support meeting when he showed up and got really mad when it wasn't...








*SILVER BULLET GUN OIL*,* is a HIGHLY EFFECTIVE Counter-Islamo terrorist force multiplier. SILVER BULLET GUN OIL WAS 
SPECIFICALLY DESIGNED TO PUT  DEMORALIZING FEAR AND TERROR INTO SUPPOSEDLY "FEARLESS" ISLAMOTERRORISTS and to 
INCREASE WEAPONS RELIABILITY. It was created  with the "TRUE BELIEVER'' in mind. According to Mohammed,"PROPHET OF 
iSLAM" Allah stated, "ANY OF MY FOLLOWERS CONTAMINATED BY SWINE WHEN THEY DIE WILL BE DENIED ENTRY INTO MY 
PARADISE,, I HATE THE STENCH OF SWINE."*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 23, 2017)

I was thinking about Trump, and his alternative facts.  Imagine if lying about who got more marchers... his inauguration parade or the women's rights march... were only the beginning!  What if next week he just start denying that we have a deficit?  I mean really- it's a bit mind boggling thinking about the possibilities, if folks are now allowed to have their own "alternative facts."


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I was thinking about Trump, and his alternative facts.  Imagine if lying about who got more marchers... his inauguration parade or the women's rights march... were only the beginning!  What if next week he just start denying that we have a deficit?  I mean really- it's a bit mind boggling the mind thinking about what cold happen if folks are allowed to have their own "alternative facts."


Could he cut taxes for the top brackets (like his (presumably - still waiting on the tax forms to be sure)) with the assurance that the money trickling down from all the diamonds and Cadillacs being purchased with the tax savings will benefit all Americans?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I was thinking about Trump, and his alternative facts.  Imagine if lying about who got more marchers... his inauguration parade or the women's rights march... were only the beginning!  What if next week he just start denying that we have a deficit?  I mean really- it's a bit mind boggling thinking about the possibilities, if folks are now allowed to have their own "alternative facts."


Denying we have a deficit, sounds familiar. 9.5 trillion added over the last 8 years, but you don't seem concerned about who did that. The press conference was a bit odd, but I believe he is just setting the tone and laying down the law. Have you seen all the good he is doing with abortion, federal hiring freeze, making the White House website English only and Global Warming free? Great start.


----------



## Wez (Jan 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> But you're the only one who is a lying cowardice slandering punk...


Takes one to know one I guess....


----------



## tenacious (Jan 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Denying we have a deficit, sounds familiar. 9.5 trillion added over the last 8 years, but you don't seem concerned about who did that. The press conference was a bit odd, but I believe he is just setting the tone and laying down the law. Have you seen all the good he is doing with abortion, federal hiring freeze, making the White House website English only and Global Warming free? Great start.


Lol... so basically you're okay with him just straight up making things up and feigning outrage when he get's called on it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Lol... so basically you're okay with him just straight up making things up and feigning outrage when he get's called on it?


Now don't put words in my mouth, but if he continues in the keeping of his campaign promises then I will give him a few mulligans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2017)

I heard there was a Tiger spotted in the Torrey Pines area today?


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2017)

What do career politicians in SOuth Dakota do when the voters in their state pass a popular referendum ethics law?  

They repeal it, complete with an "emergency" declaration so that the repeal takes effect immediately.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2017)

espola said:


> What do career politicians in SOuth Dakota do when the voters in their state pass a popular referendum ethics law?
> 
> They repeal it, complete with an "emergency" declaration so that the repeal takes effect immediately.


Democrats, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2017)

espola said:


> Could he cut taxes for the top brackets (like his (presumably - still waiting on the tax forms to be sure)) with the assurance that the money trickling down from all the diamonds and Cadillacs being purchased with the tax savings will benefit all Americans?


you mean as opposed to creating more money that mostly trickles up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> But you're the only one who is a lying cowardice slandering punk...
> You know my name and phone number.


Word.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> But you're the only one who is a lying cowardice slandering punk...
> You know my name and phone number.


Lion... how the heck did you let him get so far under your skin?  lol


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 23, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Lion... how the heck did you let him get so far under your skin?  lol


Under my skin? Perhaps...like a itchy little scab
He's a punk, he has no honor, he's ashamed of what he posts here. 
But he's safe and anonymous.

How you doin' TD?
Think we'll survive Trump?


----------



## nononono (Jan 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> The only proper response from you on this topic, going forward, will be:
> 
> *"I'm dialing your phone number right now to test this theory."*
> 
> Any further written bullshit from you, is just that......


*Are you callin BP escorts again while on the forum Weezy, no wonder you're so skewered.*


----------



## Wez (Jan 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> But he's safe


Of course I am, you refuse to back your tough talk.

The only proper response from you on this topic, going forward, will be:

*"I'm dialing your phone number right now to test this theory."*

Any further written bullshit from you, is just that......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2017)

Looks like Dom got rid of the spam for now . . . but I will still wonder, eerrr ponder why nono & lil 'joe would repeatedly look at those things? Talk about fish-on!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looks like Dom got rid of the spam for now . . . but I will still wonder, eerrr ponder why nono & lil 'joe would repeatedly look at those things? Talk about fish-on!


How did you know they were looking at it? Lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did you know they were looking at it? Lol


Was it you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did you know they were looking at it? Lol


Sodomite man crush, I am sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2017)

As if we needed any further evidence that the Kenyan is a muslim...

Obama quietly gave $221 million to Palestinians just hours before Trump’s inauguration
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/01/23/obama-quietly-gave-221-million-to-palestinians-just-hours-before-trumps-inauguration/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2017)

GOP lawmaker who shared tweet suggesting Women’s Marchers are too ugly to be assaulted has resigned

People need to lighten up.

http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/01/25/gop-lawmaker-who-shared-tweet-suggesting-womens-marchers-are-too-ugly-to-be-assaulted-has-resigned/


----------



## nononono (Jan 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> GOP lawmaker who shared tweet suggesting Women’s Marchers are too ugly to be assaulted has resigned
> 
> People need to lighten up.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/01/25/gop-lawmaker-who-shared-tweet-suggesting-womens-marchers-are-too-ugly-to-be-assaulted-has-resigned/



*He should have told them to " Pound Sand " and moved on to another subject.*

*A. I would never subject myself to Politics.*

*B. If I did, they would hear those types of retorts constantly.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 25, 2017)

PolitiFact: CA has highest poverty rate in the nation.

California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
“If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country,” Mayes said. “But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation — higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho.”
http://capitolweekly.net/politifact-ca-highest-poverty-rate-nation/


----------



## Wez (Jan 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> PolitiFact: CA has highest poverty rate in the nation.
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> “If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country,” Mayes said. “But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation — higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho.”
> http://capitolweekly.net/politifact-ca-highest-poverty-rate-nation/


Cost of housing in CA is rough, I'm guessing that has benefited most people here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Cost of housing in CA is rough, I'm guessing that has benefited most people here.


Why would it, now that the $500/mo. discount on FHA insurance is gone? lol


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> PolitiFact: CA has highest poverty rate in the nation.
> 
> California’s job and economic growth has outpaced much of the nation in recent years. That growth, however, has not eliminated one of the state’s biggest challenges: poverty.
> “If you look at the official poverty measure in California, we’re about average with the rest of the country,” Mayes said. “But if you use the supplemental poverty measure, we are in the lead. We have the highest poverty rate in the nation — higher than New Mexico, higher than any of the southern states, Louisiana, Alabama, higher than Idaho.”
> http://capitolweekly.net/politifact-ca-highest-poverty-rate-nation/


I would say, is that because people are going poor in California... or is that because the state treats the poor better then a lot of other states.  Both because of our relatively generous social safety net, and also because it's one place where the American Dream is seen a being alive and well.  

First world problems.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I would say, is that because people are going poor in California... or is that because the state treats the poor better then a lot of other states.  Both because of our relatively generous social safety net, and also because it's one place where the American Dream is seen a being alive and well.


I'd say the weather treats the poor better here.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Under my skin? Perhaps...like a itchy little scab
> He's a punk, he has no honor, he's ashamed of what he posts here.
> But he's safe and anonymous.
> 
> ...


Oy' 

Let's see.  You don't get where he did if your stupid. 

But let's get real...  His anti-trade stance might be great for the mid-west blue collars.  But being anti-trade is going to hit the coasts hard.   And lets just imagine the "yuge" uptick in manufacturing midwestern jobs doesn't materialize; and he damages the states that have been making the money?  That sure sounds like a disaster in my book.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Oy'
> 
> Let's see.  You don't get where he did if your stupid.
> 
> But let's get real...  His anti-trade stance might be great for the mid-west blue collars.  But being anti-trade is going to hit the coasts hard.   And lets just imagine the "yuge" uptick in manufacturing midwestern jobs doesn't materialize; and he damages the states that have been making the money?  That sure sounds like a disaster in my book.


I'll call my buddy that works at the Bump to see how many train cars are going through there daily.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'd say the weather treats the poor better here.


Florida is number two behind California re: poverty rate...another nice weather state.
I believe California also has the highest individual income tax rates.
Florida has no state individual income tax.


----------



## Wez (Jan 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would it, now that the $500/mo. discount on FHA insurance is gone? lol


Ironic that the only person in this forum who hasn't improved his finances over the last eight years is the one arrogantly laughing at this discount.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 25, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Oy'
> 
> Let's see.  You don't get where he did if your stupid.
> 
> But let's get real...  His anti-trade stance might be great for the mid-west blue collars.  But being anti-trade is going to hit the coasts hard.   And lets just imagine the "yuge" uptick in manufacturing midwestern jobs doesn't materialize; and he damages the states that have been making the money?  That sure sounds like a disaster in my book.


Sounds like a disaster..... perhaps it will be. Time will tell. 
Many folks had no doubt he would never be President, guess they never imagined...


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Florida is number two behind California re: poverty rate...another nice weather state.
> I believe California also has the highest individual income tax rates.
> Florida has no state individual income tax.


Yea... but I think it's because they have a high inheritance tax and property taxes.  Everybody pays.

Death and taxes Lion.  I accept that much as true.  Which means if the cost of my taxes goes up having to cover the taxes then other people are finding loophole out of then I see it as getting stolen from.  I also suppose I could get angry about the poor, but in the end regardless of my feeling, they don't have money anyway. So it's like a distraction if we're talking solutions instead of feeling bad for yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ironic that the only person in this forum who hasn't improved his finances over the last eight years is the one arrogantly laughing at this discount.


It's not ironic.  I don't pay PMI.  I put 20% skin in the game to avoid "the onerous tax".  When Ms. IZ and I were DINKS we saved 7 years worth of salaries to get a down payment that would keep us from going underwater during the crisis.  

Most of my finances are at work.  My employee$ never complain, never get sick, and never take a day off.  My financial success is for later.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like a disaster..... perhaps it will be. Time will tell.
> Many folks had no doubt he would never be President, guess they never imagined...


Judging from the generally surprised reactions out of everyone once they heard he won... my read is it sure seemed like a lot of the people who voted Trump hadn't really imagined he'd win either. 

So I guess I'm not alone-


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 25, 2017)

From the NY Times:
By ANDREW ROSS SORKINAPRIL 28, 2016

 A large swath of the nation has dropped out of the labor force completely, and the reality for the average American family is that its household income is $4,000 less than it was when Bill Clinton left office. Economic inequality, meanwhile, has only grown worse, with the top 1 percent of American households taking in more than half of the recent gains in income growth. “Millions and millions and millions and millions of people look at that pretty picture of America he painted and they cannot find themselves in it to save their lives,” Clinton himself said of Obama’s economy in March, while on the campaign trail for his wife. “People are upset, frankly; they’re anxiety-ridden, they’re disoriented, because they don’t see themselves in that picture.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 25, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Judging from the generally surprised reactions out of everyone once they heard he won... my read is it sure seemed like a lot of the people who voted Trump hadn't really imagined he'd win either.
> 
> So I guess I'm not alone-


The people I know who voted for Trump did so only because the couldn't vote for Hillary..
Held their nose and voted lessor of two evils...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Judging from the generally surprised reactions out of everyone once they heard he won... my read is it sure seemed like a lot of the people who voted Trump hadn't really imagined he'd win either.
> 
> So I guess I'm not alone-


Another Brexit similarity . . .


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the NY Times:
> By ANDREW ROSS SORKINAPRIL 28, 2016
> 
> A large swath of the nation has dropped out of the labor force completely, and the reality for the average American family is that its household income is $4,000 less than it was when Bill Clinton left office. Economic inequality, meanwhile, has only grown worse, with the top 1 percent of American households taking in more than half of the recent gains in income growth. “Millions and millions and millions and millions of people look at that pretty picture of America he painted and they cannot find themselves in it to save their lives,” Clinton himself said of Obama’s economy in March, while on the campaign trail for his wife. “People are upset, frankly; they’re anxiety-ridden, they’re disoriented, because they don’t see themselves in that picture.”


Well onc can always "spite their nose to fix their face."  The coasts are the midwest biggest trade partner.  As partisan as the country is- it's still very interconnected economically and at times hard to separate.


----------



## Wez (Jan 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's not ironic.  I don't pay PMI.  I put 20% skin in the game to avoid "the onerous tax".


I see, so despite being the only person in this form to not improve his finaces over the last 8 years, you still find it funny to look down your nose at people who pay PMI.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The people I know who voted for Trump did so only because the couldn't vote for Hillary..
> Held their nose and voted lessor of two evils...


I wasn't that stupid.  I wrote in McCain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Judging from the generally surprised reactions out of everyone once they heard he won... my read is it sure seemed like a lot of the people who voted Trump hadn't really imagined he'd win either.
> 
> So I guess I'm not alone-


Nope


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> I see, so despite being the only person in this form to not improve his finaces over the last 8 years, you still find it funny to look down your nose at people who pay PMI.


It's scary how your mind works, or doesn't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2017)

espola said:


> I wasn't that stupid.  I wrote in McCain.


Don't sell yourself short, if you wrote in McCain you get the wackadoodle trophy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> I see, so despite being the only person in this form to not improve his finaces over the last 8 years, you still find it funny to look down your nose at people who pay PMI.


It's funny because it was actually a $500 *annual *discount on PMI.  Do the Math.  $41 more a month for FHA insurance doesn't keep anyone, who has met the debt to income ratio requirement, from buying a house.  People are worried about the interest rate first and always.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't sell yourself short, if you wrote in McCain you get the wackadoodle trophy.


Okay, that was freakin' funny!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the NY Times:
> By ANDREW ROSS SORKINAPRIL 28, 2016
> 
> A large swath of the nation has dropped out of the labor force completely, and the reality for the average American family is that its household income is $4,000 less than it was when Bill Clinton left office. Economic inequality, meanwhile, has only grown worse, with the top 1 percent of American households taking in more than half of the recent gains in income growth. “Millions and millions and millions and millions of people look at that pretty picture of America he painted and they cannot find themselves in it to save their lives,” Clinton himself said of Obama’s economy in March, while on the campaign trail for his wife. “People are upset, frankly; they’re anxiety-ridden, they’re disoriented, because they don’t see themselves in that picture.”


Lion, these left wing nuts don't deal in reality and things are starting to settle down, wez hasn't threatened anyone in at least 30 minutes, so please don't upset the apple cart with facts.


----------



## Wez (Jan 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's funny because it was actually a $500 *annual *discount on PMI.  Do the Math.  $41 more a month for FHA insurance doesn't keep anyone, who has met the debt to income ratio requirement, from buying a house.  People are worried about the interest rate first and always.


What ever you need to tell yourself...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> What ever you need to tell yourself...


I don't have to tell myself anything.  It was Du's post that E-nanke totally told himself other than what Du posted.  Big diff between $500 a month and $500 a year isn't it?  Even a retail guy gets that!!


----------



## Wez (Jan 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I don't have to tell myself anything.  It was Du's post that E-nanke totally told himself other than what Du posted.  Big diff between $500 a month and $500 a year isn't it?  Even a retail guy gets that!!


I just think someone who has struggled financially during the last 8 years, probably shouldn't be making fun of people who think a PMI discount is meaningful.  Let he who is without sin...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I don't have to tell myself anything.  It was Du's post that E-nanke totally told himself other than what Du posted.  Big diff between $500 a month and $500 a year isn't it?  Even a retail guy gets that!!


But If  you sign up for a jc penny credit card you will get 15% off of todays order, would you like it gift wrapped?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> I just think someone who has struggled financially during the last 8 years, probably shouldn't be making fun of people who think a PMI discount is meaningful.  Let he who is without sin...


Oh man, how does your wife put up with you?
Sounds like we need to take up a collection for down and out, broke Iz. Send the money to me and I will make sure he gets some of it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> I just think someone who has struggled financially during the last 8 years, probably shouldn't be making fun of people who think a PMI discount is meaningful.  Let he who is without sin...


I was making fun of you, Du, and E-nanke for making a mountain out of $500 annual discount as part of your crusade for prospective homeowners.  Supposedly FHA makes enough money on their own, that like the Fed, they supposedly don't need any tax payer money.  If that is the case then why does the President have the power to rescind that discount?  I'll tell you why, because, if the housing market turns in to a JENGA game again, there is not going to be a bail out but rather a bail in.  If your bank is a creditor for another TBTF investment bank, your bonds and or cash savings are automatically converted to equity as part of the governments mandate to deal with the crisis they created through, you guessed it, money supply increase .  Your girl Warren was a part of the gang that put together the Dodd-Frank Act to convert cash/bonds to equity in a crisis.  Bye bye private property rights.  And it's not a sin to struggle.  Struggling, a.k.a. perseverance is not a sin my little evolutionist.


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I was making fun of you, Du, and E-nanke for making a mountain out of $500 annual discount as part of your crusade for prospective homeowners.  Supposedly FHA makes enough money on their own, that like the Fed, they supposedly don't need any tax payer money.  If that is the case then why does the President have the power to rescind that discount?  I'll tell you why, because, if the housing market turns in to a JENGA game again, there is not going to be a bail out but rather a bail in.  If your bank is a creditor for another TBTF investment bank, your bonds and or cash savings are automatically converted to equity as part of the governments mandate to deal with the crisis they created through, you guessed it, money supply increase .  Your girl Warren was a part of the gang that put together the Dodd-Frank Act to convert cash/bonds to equity in a crisis.  Bye bye private property rights.  And it's not a sin to struggle.  Struggling, a.k.a. perseverance is not a sin my little evolutionist.


It's always a joy to watch your imitations of an economist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2017)

espola said:


> It's always a joy to watch your imitations of an economist.


Not nearly as joyous as watching your imitations of a policy analyst that reads "annual" discount and comprehends and opines "monthly" discount.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2017)

espola said:


> I wasn't that stupid.  I wrote in McCain.


Brilliant!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I was making fun of you, Du, and E-nanke for making a mountain out of $500 annual discount as part of your crusade for prospective homeowners.  Supposedly FHA makes enough money on their own, that like the Fed, they supposedly don't need any tax payer money.  If that is the case then why does the President have the power to rescind that discount?  I'll tell you why, because, if the housing market turns in to a JENGA game again, there is not going to be a bail out but rather a bail in.  If your bank is a creditor for another TBTF investment bank, your bonds and or cash savings are automatically converted to equity as part of the governments mandate to deal with the crisis they created through, you guessed it, money supply increase .  Your girl Warren was a part of the gang that put together the Dodd-Frank Act to convert cash/bonds to equity in a crisis.  Bye bye private property rights.  And it's not a sin to struggle.  Struggling, a.k.a. perseverance is not a sin my little evolutionist.


You, of course, once again, completely miss the point . . . par for the course, GO PHIL!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, of course, once again, completely miss the point . . . par for the course, GO PHIL!


Your point was made by the post that started the FHA discussion.  Did you wish to make a separate point.....mulligan?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your point was made by the post that started the FHA discussion.  Did you wish to make a separate point.....mulligan?


The first thing he does, no matter how trivial, is to take away something from the middle class? Optics aren't too good so far for him and your support thereof.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The first thing he does, no matter how trivial, is to take away something from the middle class?


How do you know heʻs taking from the middle class?


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How do you know heʻs taking from the middle class?


Asking stupid questions is not actual discussion.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Asking stupid questions is not actual discussion.


Do you know what he took away from us?


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do you know what he took away from us?


For starters, a PMI discount.  That move was nothing more than a protection of bank profits, imao.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> For starters, a PMI discount.  That move was nothing more than a protection of bank profits, imao.


What pmi discount?
Is it going to affect me?
Anything else?


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What pmi discount?
> Is it going to affect me?
> Anything else?


http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-trump-fha-cut-20170120-story.html

I doubt it's going to affect you, why do you ask?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-trump-fha-cut-20170120-story.html
> 
> I doubt it's going to affect you, why do you ask?


Im middle class, like you.
Should regulatory executive orders be installed on banks, only to later bail them out to the tune of hundreds of billions of middle class tax dollars?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Whats the next thing he "took away" from the middle class?


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im middle class, like you.
> Should regulatory executive orders be installed on banks, only to later bail them out to the tune of hundreds of billions of middle class tax dollars?


So if a rule making action doesn't impact 100% of a class, it's not valid example?

Did higher PMI rates help banks avoid disaster in the financial crisis?


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whats the next thing he "took away" from the middle class?


Ask Husker, he said it.  I just gave you one very big example.

It's only day 6, this is going to get to be a really big list.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> So if a rule making action doesn't impact 100% of a class, it's not valid example?
> 
> Did higher PMI rates help banks avoid disaster in the financial crisis?


Obama's last minute orders are going to get undid.

Our tax dollars bailed the banks out. Maybe we regulate less, and let those banks stand on their own.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ask Husker, he said it.  I just gave you one very big example.
> 
> It's only day 6, this is going to get to be a really big list.


You said, "for starters", like there was a list.
I'll stay tuned.

Speaking of Husker-Rat, I wonder what he thinks of his union brethren all cozy with Trump in the oval office?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Asking stupid questions is not actual discussion.


Right.  Do you have an answer so we can continue?


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Obama's last minute orders are going to get undid.


Relevance to the discussion?



Bernie Sanders said:


> Our tax dollars bailed the banks out. Maybe we regulate less, and let those banks stand on their own.


Yes, I'm aware, so higher PMI didn't actually protect the banks, did it?

Bush started the bailout craze, BO just took that ball over the goal line.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> So if a rule making action doesn't impact 100% of a class, it's not valid example?
> 
> Did higher PMI rates help banks avoid disaster in the financial crisis?


No.  QE 1 thru 3 did.  You know the TARP thing. Good grief!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ask Husker, he said it.  I just gave you one very big example.
> 
> It's only day 6, this is going to get to be a really big list.


Same answers.


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  QE 1 thru 3 did.  You know the TARP thing. Good grief!


What does QE have to do with this discussion?  Nobody asked what actions were taken in response to the crisis???


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You said, "for starters", like there was a list.
> I'll stay tuned.
> 
> Speaking of Husker-Rat, I wonder what he thinks of his union brethren all cozy with Trump in the oval office?


The Foxes in the henhouse......as usual.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did higher PMI rates help banks avoid disaster in the financial crisis?


No



Wez said:


> What does QE have to do with this discussion?  Nobody asked what actions were taken in response to the crisis???


QE and TARP did what "higher PMI rates" couldn't.


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No
> 
> QE and TARP did what "higher PMI rates" couldn't.


Again, zero relevance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Again, zero relevance.


Did PMI save banks from disaster?


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did PMI save banks from disaster?


That's the point, nobody asked about QE


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's the point, nobody asked about QE


Did PMI save the banks?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's the point, nobody asked about QE


Who saved the PMI Companies like AIG?


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who saved the PMI Companies like AIG?


Just stop, you can't be this dense, you're trolling....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just stop, you can't be this dense, you're trolling....


Ha ha ha.  Those ten letters are all but gone by now.  Poser for AGW and Finance.


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ha ha ha.  Those ten letters are all but gone by now.  Poser for AGW and Finance.


Funny how you give the dumbest responses possible and then call others dumb.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Funny how you give the dumbest responses possible and then call others dumb.


Did PMI save the banks?


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did PMI save the banks?


Clueless


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Clueless





Wez said:


> Clueless


Did PMI save the banks?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2017)

*The peso is tumbling after Mexico's president, Enrique Peña Nieto, says he won't meet with US president Donald Trump.
The peso was down by 1.2% at 21.3175 per dollar.*
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/peso-falls-after-mexicos-president-says-he-wont-meet-with-trump/ar-AAmhb99?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did PMI save the banks?


You can keep asking, I don't have a ticket to your rabbit hole express...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The peso is tumbling after Mexico's president, Enrique Peña Nieto, says he won't meet with US president Donald Trump.
> The peso was down by 1.2% at 21.3175 per dollar.*
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/peso-falls-after-mexicos-president-says-he-wont-meet-with-trump/ar-AAmhb99?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


Probably not the best move.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The peso is tumbling after Mexico's president, Enrique Peña Nieto, says he won't meet with US president Donald Trump.
> The peso was down by 1.2% at 21.3175 per dollar.*
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/peso-falls-after-mexicos-president-says-he-wont-meet-with-trump/ar-AAmhb99?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


Yet the peso is still up against the dollar since Trump's inauguration.  Nobody thinks that Mexico is in a better position than it was in the Pre-Trump era.  What this signifies is a global belief that, while both will suffer, the US economy will suffer relatively more than Mexico's.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> You can keep asking, I don't have a ticket to your rabbit hole express...


Yes or no retail guy.


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes or no retail guy.


Fuck off financial flunkie...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fuck off financial flunkie...


Dude.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Yet the peso is still up against the dollar since Trump's inauguration.  Nobody thinks that Mexico is in a better position than it was in the Pre-Trump era.  What this signifies is a global belief that, while both will suffer, the US economy will suffer relatively more than Mexico's.


Isn't the stock market is up since Trump's election?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Yet the peso is still up against the dollar since Trump's inauguration.  Nobody thinks that Mexico is in a better position than it was in the Pre-Trump era.  What this signifies is a global belief that, while both will suffer, the US economy will suffer relatively more than Mexico's.


I don't know what it means, but Mexico better find HRCs' reset button.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Isn't the stock market is up since Trump's election?


I haven't checked, but last I heard the markets are up.  Market indices measure different things than dollar rates.  In particular, market indices measure confidence in the companies listed in their index, and only those companies.  The Dow Jones Industrial Average only tracks 30 companies.  The Nasdaq Composite measures mostly tech companies.  The S&P lists 500 large-cap companies.  When compared against all companies (including those traded OTC and companies which are not publicly traded at all), the indices measure confidence in a very small slice of American business.

The exchange rate is a broader measurement of confidence, taking all factors of an economy into consideration, including trade and monetary policy.  And unlike market indices, the dollar exchange rate is directly compare against other countries' currencies.  This allow one to measure confidence in countries when set head-to-head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> I haven't checked, but last I heard the markets are up.  Market indices measure different things than dollar rates.  In particular, market indices measure confidence in the companies listed in their index, and only those companies.  The Dow Jones Industrial Average only tracks 30 companies.  The Nasdaq Composite measures mostly tech companies.  The S&P lists 500 large-cap companies.  When compared against all companies (including those traded OTC and companies which are not publicly traded at all), the indices measure confidence in a very small slice of American business.
> 
> The exchange rate is a broader measurement of confidence, taking all factors of an economy into consideration, including trade and monetary policy.  And unlike market indices, the dollar exchange rate is directly compare against other countries' currencies.  This allow one to measure confidence in countries when set head-to-head.


The market is up over 9% since the election.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fuck off financial flunkie...


Yes or no Big Guy.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The market is up over 9% since the election.


You are looking at the Obama economy.  The American economy improved greatly while he was in office.  The markets are slightly down since Trump was actually inaugurated 6 days ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> You are looking at the Obama economy.  The American economy improved greatly while he was in office.  The markets are slightly down since Trump was actually inaugurated 6 days ago.


Yeah, no. It is called the Trump Bump.
Investors couldn't wait for Obama to leave.


----------



## Wez (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> You are looking at the Obama economy.  The American economy improved greatly while he was in office.  The markets are slightly down since Trump was actually inaugurated 6 days ago.


There is no doubt the markets are up on some Trump Euphoria for getting rid of regulations and helping Corporate America.  How quickly Americans forget bad times and are easily led astray by their Corporate masters who want no regulations.  Never mind how destructive trade wars will be.

He tries to take credit for the fantastic place we're in now, after BO was handed a shit show eight years ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> You are looking at the Obama economy.  The American economy improved greatly while he was in office.  The markets are slightly down since Trump was actually inaugurated 6 days ago.


Funny how much credit or criticism people give to POTUS for market performance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is no doubt the markets are up on some Trump Euphoria for getting rid of regulations and helping Corporate America.  How quickly Americans forget bad times and are easily led astray by their Corporate masters who want no regulations.  Never mind how destructive trade wars will be.
> 
> He tries to take credit for the fantastic place we're in now, after BO was handed a shit show eight years ago.


Put on your retail shoes and dance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is no doubt the markets are up on some Trump Euphoria for getting rid of regulations and helping Corporate America.  How quickly Americans forget bad times and are easily led astray by their Corporate masters who want no regulations.  Never mind how destructive trade wars will be.
> 
> He tries to take credit for the fantastic place we're in now, after BO was handed a shit show eight years ago.


BO was handed 3 rounds of QE too.  Did PMI save the banks?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> You are looking at the Obama economy.  The American economy improved greatly while he was in office.  The markets are slightly down since Trump was actually inaugurated 6 days ago.


You are looking at an economy that is over inflated by three rounds of quantitative easing.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You are looking at an economy that is over inflated by three rounds of quantitative easing.


First, you talk about quantitative easing as though it is a bad thing.  All it means is that the government buys and sells its own debt - usually with bonds - based on how much capital it wants to circulate through the economy.  Every country engages in quantitative easing, and the US has done so since the time of our founders.

Second, I don't agree with you that the economy is "over-inflated."  In fact, I believe our low interest rates over the last 8 years are conclusive proofs against your argument.  During Obama's presidency, the inflation rate has been the lowest over an 8-year period since 1914.

annual inflation (dec vs. dec) inflation   annual inflation (dec vs. dec) inflation 
CPI United States 2016 2.07 %   CPI United States 2006 2.54 % 
CPI United States 2015 0.73 %   CPI United States 2005 3.42 % 
CPI United States 2014 0.76 %   CPI United States 2004 3.26 % 
CPI United States 2013 1.50 %   CPI United States 2003 1.88 % 
CPI United States 2012 1.74 %   CPI United States 2002 2.38 % 
CPI United States 2011 2.96 %   CPI United States 2001 1.55 % 
CPI United States 2010 1.50 %   CPI United States 2000 3.39 % 
CPI United States 2009 2.72 %   CPI United States 1999 2.68 %


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> First, you talk about quantitative easing as though it is a bad thing.  All it means is that the government buys and sells its own debt - usually with bonds - based on how much capital it wants to circulate through the economy.  Every country engages in quantitative easing, and the US has done so since the time of our founders.
> 
> Second, I don't agree with you that the economy is "over-inflated."  In fact, I believe our low interest rates over the last 8 years are conclusive proofs against your argument.  During Obama's presidency, the inflation rate has been the lowest over an 8-year period since 1914.
> 
> ...


By necessity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> First, you talk about quantitative easing as though it is a bad thing.  All it means is that the government buys and sells its own debt - usually with bonds - based on how much capital it wants to circulate through the economy.  Every country engages in quantitative easing, and the US has done so since the time of our founders.


Aren't you missing something here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Second, I don't agree with you that the economy is "over-inflated."  In fact, I believe our low interest rates over the last 8 years are conclusive proofs against your argument.  During Obama's presidency, the inflation rate has been the lowest over an 8-year period since 1914.
> 
> annual inflation (dec vs. dec) inflation   annual inflation (dec vs. dec) inflation
> CPI United States 2016 2.07 %   CPI United States 2006 2.54 %
> ...


This is a common and flawed argument that most people make.  Inflation is an increase in the money supply.  Whenever the supply of anything goes up, in this case money, the price of money a.k.a. the interest rate, goes down.  Simple econ,  home prices up, interest rates down.  Home prices down, interest rates up.  QE increased the flow of cheap money to the housing industry through the Feds purchase of bad debt a.k.a. mortgaged backed securities during the crisis. The point is, you can't use CPI to trumpet the merits of QE when QE did not, nor was it intended to target the CPI but the housing and finance industries specifically.  Therefore, you did not see an increase in the CPI because *the supply of most of the goods and services* in the CPI were so plentiful that CPI remained low for the most part.  Fossil fuels deserve most of the credit for low CPI during the years you posted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do you know what he took away from us?


I dunno Scarecrow, what'd ya need?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> So if a rule making action doesn't impact 100% of a class, it's not valid example?
> 
> Did higher PMI rates help banks avoid disaster in the financial crisis?


Well???


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You said, "for starters", like there was a list.
> I'll stay tuned.
> 
> Speaking of Husker-Rat, I wonder what he thinks of his union brethren all cozy with Trump in the oval office?


Were the Ironworkers represented? Trump got a lot of union votes, even though he is anti-union (et another example of voting against ones best interests).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fuck off financial flunkie...


Have a heart, he spends his work days in a cubicle farm, this is his entertainment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Were the Ironworkers represented? Trump got a lot of union votes, even though he is anti-union (et another example of voting against ones best interests).


Is Husker Du an abbreviation for Husker Dumb?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have a heart, he spends his work days in a cubicle farm, this is his entertainment.


It's like Monster's Inc.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What pmi discount?
> Is it going to affect me?
> Anything else?


"I see nothing . . .
I know nothing . . .
nyet, nyet, nyet!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Isn't the stock market is up since Trump's election?


Huh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Aren't you missing something here?


I dunno Lion what are you in need of?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's like Monster's Inc.


. . . and you're Randall?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is Husker Du an abbreviation for Husker Dumb?


"DUUUUUHHHHH, aaaahhh I guess that depends on you, duuuuuuuuh" character drools


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Were the Ironworkers represented? Trump got a lot of union votes, even though he is anti-union (et another example of voting against ones best interests).


Lol. That wall is gonna take a shitload of steel.
Maybe you should get on the horn with POTUS.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "DUUUUUHHHHH, aaaahhh I guess that depends on you, duuuuuuuuh" character drools


I like Husker Dont as your nickname, but rat is who you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "DUUUUUHHHHH, aaaahhh I guess that depends on you, duuuuuuuuh" character drools


I knew it.  How are unions voting against themselves with a pro-jobs guy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you're Randall?


Kitty


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lol. That wall is gonna take a shitload of steel.
> Maybe you should get on the horn with POTUS.


We were figuring it will be a pre-fab sectional build with mostly non-union shop labor, aka undocumented laborers sending money home.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I knew it.  How are unions voting against themselves with a pro-jobs guy?


Minimum wage or below (after Trump eliminates the minimum wage) jobs?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We were figuring it will be a pre-fab sectional build with mostly non-union shop labor, aka undocumented laborers sending money home.


Cant have it both ways.
Either Trump is sending illegals packing, or he's not.
Which is it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Cant have it both ways.
> Either Trump is sending illegals packing, or he's not.
> Which is it?


Not the ones working for his friends and family.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not the ones working for his friends and family.


Is he only keeping his maid and gardener to build the wall?
Youre stuck.
He's either kicking them out or using them to take your job?
Let it go, rat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Minimum wage or below (after Trump eliminates the minimum wage) jobs?


And again.


----------



## HBE (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We were figuring it will be a pre-fab sectional build with mostly non-union shop labor, aka undocumented laborers sending money home.


Ha Ha it will be a non union shop out of Arizona( Agate Steel)


----------



## HBE (Jan 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Were the Ironworkers represented? Trump got a lot of union votes, even though he is anti-union (et another example of voting against ones best interests).


Trump is a smart man.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 26, 2017)

HBE said:


> Ha Ha it will be a non union shop out of Arizona( Agate Steel)


I told rat to get on the horn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Is he only keeping his maid and gardener to build the wall?
> Youre stuck.
> He's either kicking them out or using them to take your job?
> Let it go, rat.


Husker is having a meltdown.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks like the Klan is at it again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> First, you talk about quantitative easing as though it is a bad thing.  All it means is that the government buys and sells its own debt - usually with bonds - based on how much capital it wants to circulate through the economy.  Every country engages in quantitative easing, and the US has done so since the time of our founders.
> 
> Second, I don't agree with you that the economy is "over-inflated."  In fact, I believe our low interest rates over the last 8 years are conclusive proofs against your argument.  During Obama's presidency, the inflation rate has been the lowest over an 8-year period since 1914.
> 
> ...


https://fee.org/articles/fha-mortgage-rate-cuts-are-subsidies-not-tax-relief/

Last Friday after the inauguration, the Trump Administration announced that it was canceling a planned 0.25% cut in Federal Housing Administration (FHA) mortgage insurance premiums. The cut had been announced by the Obama Administration less than two weeks earlier, but had yet to be implemented. Thus, Trump’s action was a return to the status quo that existed at the start of 2017.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2017)

FHA mortgage insurance is not given away for free. Borrowers pay for the FHA mortgage insurance as part of their monthly mortgage payments, as a percentage of their overall loan.

FHA insured loans expand the pool of potential borrowers and homeowners, in line with the FHA’s mission. At least on the surface, this directly helps those borrowers. To the extent that FHA insurance allows borrowers to access better financing terms than the private sector would offer, the program acts as a subsidy to those borrowers.

https://fee.org/articles/fha-mortgage-rate-cuts-are-subsidies-not-tax-relief/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2017)

The premiums paid to the FHA, by the borrower, offset the value of the subsidy. All things equal, if the insurance premiums are higher, the net value of the subsidy is lower and vice versa. Thus, Obama’s decision would have increased the value of the subsidy and Trump’s decision canceled it.

But the American taxpayer is on the hook if the system fails. *If the FHA has to pay out more in default claims than it has received from insurance premiums–because it has charged premiums that are too low–then taxpayers are left with the bill*.

A taxpayer bailout is not just a theoretical outcome. *The FHA received a bailout to the tune of $1.7 billion as recently as 2013*.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2017)

*Who Benefits?*

The overall impact on borrowers is up for debate, but the FHA program offers clear benefits to interest groups. Reducing the mortgage fee premium would have reduced the size of required monthly mortgage payments, further expanding the pool of borrowers. More borrowers would be able to buy a house, and borrowers who could already afford a house could buy a larger one.

Banks and mortgage lenders benefit from access to an expanded pool of borrowers that comes backed with a government loan guarantee. Real estate professionals and the homebuilding industry would also enjoy the opportunity to sell more and bigger houses to more people. These groups would prefer FHA premiums be as low as possible to maximize their potential customer base.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2017)

As noted above, the taxpayer is ultimately on the line if the FHA fails. Lower premiums put the FHA in a less stable financial position, which makes a future bailout more likely. Trump’s decision to cancel the premium reduction reduces the likelihood that we will experience another housing bubble bust. Taxpayers have benefited from Trump’s decision to cancel the premium reduction.

Obviously, the best scenario for the taxpayer would be to eliminate the possibility of a bailout by getting rid of the FHA in the first place. The next best thing is having the FHA run in a financially conservative way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2017)

In a new book, to be published next week, the woman at the center of the story Carol Bryant confessed 10 years ago that she had fabricated the most sensational part of her testimony.

“Nothing that boy did could ever justify what happened to him,” Bryant told author Timothy

Till’s murder, and the acquittal of his killers by an all-white jury, helped to spur the Civil Rights movement.

http://wgntv.com/2017/01/27/emmett-till-accuser-says-she-lied/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a new book, to be published next week, the woman at the center of the story Carol Bryant confessed 10 years ago that she had fabricated the most sensational part of her testimony.
> 
> “Nothing that boy did could ever justify what happened to him,” Bryant told author Timothy
> 
> ...


Carol Burnett?
What happened ?!!
She was always so funny!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Thought this was an interesting read.  Okay... so we're going to get rid of Obamacare.  And republican's going to replace it with what?  Seems little appetite in congress to just go back to what we had before.  Probably because the congressmen are afraid of how the 2018 political ads, talking about people losing their healthcare, with play with the blue collar paycheck-to-paycheck crowd.

Which is of course to say folks are now starting to go back and re-examine some of the old republican ideas on healthcare- that republican's had offered as alternatives plans to Obamacare.  Maybe there is a way to provide the same services, for less money?  Anyway if you're into the policy, this brings up some interesting questions. 



Josh Barro said:


> _http://www.businessinsider.com/republican-plans-to-repeal-replace-obamacare-contradiction-2017-1_
> *There's a contradiction within Republican 'plans' to replace Obamacare*
> _
> Historically, insurance regulation is a matter for state government — which is why many states have an elected office of Insurance Commissioner, and why property and casualty insurance generally cannot be sold across state lines.
> ...


----------



## Wez (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Thought this was an interesting read.  Okay... so we're going to get rid of Obamacare.  And republican's going to replace it with what?  Seems little appetite in congress to just go back to what we had before.  Probably because the congressmen are afraid of how the 2018 political ads, talking about people losing their healthcare, with play with the blue collar paycheck-to-paycheck crowd.
> 
> Which is of course to say folks are now starting to go back and re-examine some of the old republican ideas on healthcare- that republican's had offered as alternatives plans to Obamacare.  Maybe there is a way to provide the same services, for less money?  Anyway if you're into the policy, this brings up some interesting questions.


The GOP is fucked when it comes to "fixing" our healthcare system.  They are beholden to their pro-business, small Gov. mantra's, so will almost certainly leave the heavy lifting to the health and drug companies, which means no fix on out of control costs, which means nothing can be fixed.  They have no options that will leave them better off, unless they actually grow some balls and severely hurt health industry profits.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Thought this was an interesting read.  Okay... so we're going to get rid of Obamacare.  And republican's going to replace it with what?  Seems little appetite in congress to just go back to what we had before.  Probably because the congressmen are afraid of how the 2018 political ads, talking about people losing their healthcare, with play with the blue collar paycheck-to-paycheck crowd.
> 
> Which is of course to say folks are now starting to go back and re-examine some of the old republican ideas on healthcare- that republican's had offered as alternatives plans to Obamacare.  Maybe there is a way to provide the same services, for less money?  Anyway if you're into the policy, this brings up some interesting questions.


*People want health insurance to be more than just insurance*.............that's a big part of the problem.

http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/papers/after_aca.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> They have no options that will leave them better off, unless they actually *grow some balls and severely hurt health industry profits.*


That's what the mandate was supposed to eliminate.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> The GOP is fucked when it comes to "fixing" our healthcare system.  They are beholden to their pro-business, small Gov. mantra's, so will almost certainly leave the heavy lifting to the health and drug companies, which means no fix on out of control costs, which means nothing can be fixed.  They have no options that will leave them better off, unless they actually grow some balls and severely hurt health industry profits.


If the Republican's plan is to put the drug companies in charge of the nations healthcare... then they are going to own that next election.    

If there's anything we learned from watching this last election- that despite the billion dollar machine, the slick attack ads and full weight of the democratic machine; none of that matters to folks who are genuinely worried about their future.  And for better or worse, a lot of the same voters who helped Trump win the election are the most vulnerable financially.   And will be the first to feel the effects of things like not having access to health insurance.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *People want health insurance to be more than just insurance*.............that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/papers/after_aca.pdf



In a democracy it's the people who are in charge...  or you batting for team Putin now?  You know, a believer that "the people" are stupid, and need a good strong armed leader to protect them from themselves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> In a democracy it's the people who are in charge...


You're not suggesting that we borrowed the individual ACA mandate from Putin are you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Physicians density:
2.45 physicians/1,000 population (2011)

Hospital bed density:
2.9 beds/1,000 population (2011)

Obesity - adult prevalence rate:
35% (2014)

Anybody wonder what affect the above might have on premiums?  Yes they are for the U.S.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> In a democracy it's the people who are in charge...  You know, a believer that "the people" are stupid


Sounds just like Jon Gruber.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're not suggesting that we borrowed the individual ACA mandate from Putin are you?


I'm just marveling at the title of the article you posted.  The problem with governing is the people!!  lol

Makes you wonder about the guy who wrote it?  I bet he's got one of those shirtless posters of Putin hanging on his wall.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

In a literature review, the Civitas Institute, “Certificate of Need: Does It Actually Control Healthcare Costs?,”

http://www.nccivitas.org/2011/certificate-of-need-does-it-actually-control-healthcare-costs/

writes

One hospital industry respondent to a National Institute for Healthcare Reform Study reported “member hospitals initially had mixed views about the benefits of CON but banded together to support the process after realizing it was a valuable tool to block new physician-owned facilities.”

Innovation and competition are thus stifled in order to continue the profitability of existing healthcare providers. Physicians and multi-physician groups find it harder to open and operating ambulatory surgery centers, freestanding radiology practices, and other facilities that would allow consumers to enjoy healthcare that is potentially both lower-cost and higher-quality.

The Washington State Certificate of Need website

http://www.doh.wa.gov/LicensesPermitsandCertificates/FacilitiesNewReneworUpdate/CertificateofNeed.aspx

makes fun browsing. The “methodology” sets out numerical targets for facilities in “planning areas.” Thus, the idea of building an “unneeded” facility simply because you can do it better and cheaper than an incumbent is explicitly prohibited.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'm just marveling at the title of the article you posted.  The problem with governing is the people!!  lol


You mean the .pdf?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *People want health insurance to be more than just insurance*.............that's a big part of the problem.
> 
> http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/papers/after_aca.pdf


Auto insurance doesnt pay for oil changes, or tires.
It pays for accidents, or unforseen acts of God.
In a free country, most things pertaining to life must be left to the individual.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'm just marveling at the shirtless posters of Putin hanging on his wall.


Yikes!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds just like Jon Gruber.


Let's see, didn't Jon Gruber help Mitt Romney come up with the State of Massachusetts health reform?  A program Obama modeled ACA on.  Although these days it sounds like he's up at night dreaming of being saved by leaders to smart and strong to obey the will of the people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Auto insurance doesnt pay for oil changes, or tires.
> It pays for accidents, or unforseen acts of God.


Catastrophic.  Tenacious doesn't like going granular.  Neither do socialist.  One size fits all.  Didn't you know?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Let's see, didn't Jon Gruber help Mitt Romney come up with the State of Massachusetts health reform?


Oh hell.  I'll bite.  Yes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Catastrophic.  Tenacious doesn't like going granular.  Neither do socialist.  One size fits all.  Didn't you know?


I prefer freedom to statist conformity. I'll sign an opt out contract to any socialist mandate.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Auto insurance doesnt pay for oil changes, or tires.
> It pays for accidents, or unforseen acts of God.
> In a free country, most things pertaining to life must be left to the individual.


Well not according to the supreme court.  Which ruled we can't just let people die on the street because they can't afford healthcare.  So we're already paying for those unforeseen acts of God whether you realize it or not.  

Unfortunately however, we haven't found a way to make paying for it as cheaply as our economic rivals.  And it's hurting our ability to compete.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Let's see, didn't Jon Gruber help Mitt Romney come up with the State of Massachusetts health reform?  A program Obama modeled ACA on.  Although these days it sounds like he's up at night dreaming of being saved by leaders to smart and strong to obey the will of the people.


I don't understand your point, but using Romney isn't going to persuade many around here, you might as well envoke McCain.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> A program Obama modeled ACA on.


He didn't model that.  And why would you use a single State pilot for 6.2 million to craft a National program for 323 million?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Unfortunately however, *we haven't found a way to make paying for it as cheaply as our economic rivals.* *And it's hurting our ability to compete.*


Which of our economic rivals have cheaper healthcare?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't understand your point, but using Romney isn't going to persuade many around here, you might as well envoke McCain.


Well rather then tell you... let me ask, what's the value in an economist whose theories change with the winds of politics?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Well not according to the supreme court.  Which ruled we can't just let people die on the street because they can't afford healthcare.  So we're already paying for those unforeseen acts of God whether you realize it or not.
> 
> Unfortunately however, we haven't found a way to make paying for it as cheaply as our economic rivals.  And it's hurting our ability to compete.


Insurance is not designed to pay for maintenance, or simple repairs.
'Dying on the street" would probably qualify.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Which of our economic rivals have cheaper healthcare?


No.  Name an industrialized nation that doesn't?   
Maybe you can ask trump to ask Putin what they pay in Russia.  I'll bet even they are paying less.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Well not according to the supreme court.  Which ruled we can't just let people die on the street because they can't afford healthcare.  So we're already paying for those unforeseen acts of God whether you realize it or not.


Budget Politics

"Back in my teaching days, many years ago, one of the things I liked to ask the class to consider was this, imagine a government agency with only two task. One, building statues of Benedict Arnold and two providing life saving medications to children. If this agency's budget were cut what would it do? The answer of course is that it would cut back on the medications for children. Why? Because that is what is most likely to get the budget restored. If they cut back on building statues of Benedict Arnold, people might ask why they were building statues of Benedict Arnold in the first place.-- Thomas Sowell. Who else?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> No.  Name an industrialized nation that doesn't?
> Maybe you can ask trump to ask Putin what they pay in Russia.  I'll bet even they are paying less.


If you want cost to come down, people need to pay for the services insurance is not designed to pay for.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Insurance is not designed to pay for maintenance, or simple repairs.
> 'Dying on the street" would probably qualify.


I don't follow?  

All I'm saying is whether we treat people via the emergency room or via healthcare- we still have to pay for it one way or another.  And the do nothing (zero preventative care) let them go to the emergency room after it's blown up, hasn't shown to be very cost effective.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you want cost to come down, people need to pay for the services insurance is not designed to pay for.


??? 
I know you have a point you're trying to make.  But I really can't follow.  Maybe you can start at beginning and re-explain?


----------



## Wez (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you want cost to come down, people need to pay for the services insurance is not designed to pay for.


Blaming the people again uh?  The health industry is run like a cartel, monopoly, price fixing, you name it, it's got it, but the GOP has you convinced that somebody actually visiting the doctor once in awhile and getting something for the thousands of dollars they spend a year on insurance, is the bad guy.  smh


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> ???
> I know you have a point you're trying to make.  But I really can't follow.  Maybe you can start at beginning and re-explain?


Look at your auto insurance policy.
What does it pay for?
What does it not pay for?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Blaming the people again uh?  The health industry is run like a cartel, monopoly, price fixing, you name it, it's got it, but the GOP has you convinced that somebody actually visiting the doctor once in awhile and getting something for the thousands of dollars they spend a year on insurance, is the bad guy.  smh


Im not blaming anyone. Im just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Budget Politics
> 
> "Back in my teaching days, many years ago, one of the things I liked to ask the class to consider was this, imagine a government agency with only two task. One, building statues of Benedict Arnold and two providing life saving medications to children. If this agency's budget were cut what would it do? The answer of course is that it would cut back on the medications for children. Why? Because that is what is most likely to get the budget restored. If they cut back on building statues of Benedict Arnold, people might ask why they were building statues of Benedict Arnold in the first place.-- Thomas Sowell. Who else?


I don't think the problem is we're buying to many statues... it think it's more like we've got super expensive healthcare in this country.  Healthcare mind you- that doesn't amount to longer or happier lives here in America as compared to industrialized nations like Japan, England, France, Canada, etc.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I prefer freedom to statist conformity. I'll sign an opt out contract to any socialist mandate.


That's illegal.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Look at your auto insurance policy.
> What does it pay for?
> What does it not pay for?


It pays for whatever the state and my auto-lender said I had to have. 
What it does not pay for is acts of got like hurricanes.  

So you're point is just like we do with cars that get swept away in a storm, we just accept some people cost too much and we let them get swept away.  Is that your point?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> No.  Name an industrialized nation that doesn't?
> Maybe you can ask trump to ask Putin what they pay in Russia.  I'll bet even they are paying less.


Not very tenacious.  Right from the start actually.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't follow?
> 
> All I'm saying is whether we treat people via the emergency room or via healthcare- we still have to pay for it one way or another.  And the do nothing (zero preventative care) let them go to the emergency room after it's blown up, hasn't shown to be very cost effective.


If we take the auto insurance parallel, "dying in the street" would equate with a head on collision, and thus would qualify for coverage.
A trip to the doctor for a seasonal cough or flu, depending on severity, would not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't follow?
> 
> All I'm saying is whether we treat people via the emergency room or via healthcare- we still have to pay for it one way or another.


An oil change is not the same as a fatal head on collision.  All other forms of insurance pay for catastrophe not maintenance.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> It pays for whatever the state and my auto-lender said I had to have.


Exactly, and if you decide to get full coverage, you pay more.
Even full coverage doesnt pay for oil changes, brakes and tires.
If it did, what do you think would happen to your premiums?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

IV. Health Insurance

I and others have written a lot about how to fix health insurance, so I won’t repeat that all here.25 To summarize briefly, health insurance should be individual, portable, life-long, guaranteed-renewable, transferrable, competitive, and lightly regulated, mostly to ensure that companies keep their contractual promises. “Guaranteed renewable” means that your premiums do not increase and you can’t be dropped if you get sick. “Transferable” gives you the right to change insurance companies, increasing competition.

Insurance should be insurance, not a negotiator and payment plan for routine expenses. It should protect overall wealth from large shocks, leaving as many marginal decisions unaltered as possible. “Access” should mean a checkbook and a willing supplier, not a Federally-regulated payment plan. Such insurance would, of course, be a lot cheaper. And insurance can be all these things, in a free or lightly- regulated market.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Why do we not have a system? First, because law and regulation prevent it from emerging. Before the ACA, the tax deduction and regulatory pressure for employer-based group plans was the elephant in the room. This distortion killed the long-term individual insurance market, and thus directly caused the pre- existing conditions mess. Anyone who might get a job in the future will not buy long-term individual insurance. Mandated coverage, tax deductibility of regular expenses if cloaked as “insurance,” prohibition of full rating, barriers to insurance across state lines – why buy long-term insurance if you might move and are forbidden to take it with you? – and a string of other regulations did the rest. Now, the ACA is the whale in the room: The kind of private health insurance I described is simply and explicitly illegal.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not blaming anyone. Im just pointing out the obvious.


Some folks ignore the obvious and see what they want to see....


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If we take the auto insurance parallel, "dying in the street" would equate with a head on collision, and thus would qualify for coverage.
> A trip to the doctor for a seasonal cough or flu, depending on severity, would not.


Okay... but to put this here in the real world... let's just imagine your neighbors daughter develops cancer it's going to be really expensive to cure.  In fact, more money then you know they could ever afford to pay.  Under your belief system she should be left to die.

Yuck-


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Okay... but to put this here in the real world... let's just imagine your neighbors daughter develops cancer it's going to be really expensive to cure.  In fact, more money then you know they could ever afford to pay.  Under your belief system she should be left to die.
> 
> Yuck-


You dont get it.
Incredibly surprising to me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Okay... but to put this here in the real world... let's just imagine your neighbors daughter develops cancer it's going to be really expensive to cure.  In fact, more money then you know they could ever afford to pay.  Under your belief system she should be left to die.
> 
> Yuck-


Budget Politics

"Back in my teaching days, many years ago, one of the things I liked to ask the class to consider was this, imagine a government agency with only two task. One, building statues of Benedict Arnold and two providing life saving medications to children. If this agency's budget were cut what would it do? The answer of course is that it would cut back on the medications for children. Why? Because that is what is most likely to get the budget restored. If they cut back on building statues of Benedict Arnold, people might ask why they were building statues of Benedict Arnold in the first place.-- Thomas Sowell. Who else?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont get it.
> Incredibly surprising to me.


Tenacity has it's limitations.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Okay... but to put this here in the real world... let's just imagine your neighbors daughter develops cancer it's going to be really expensive to cure.  In fact, more money then you know they could ever afford to pay.  Under your belief system she should be left to die.
> 
> Yuck-


That_ would be_ covered under catastrophic insurance...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That_ would be_ covered under catastrophic insurance...


Thank you.
I was a little embarrassed for him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Okay... but to put this here in the real world... *let's just imagine your neighbors daughter develops cancer it's going to be really expensive to cure. * In fact, more money then you know they could ever afford to pay.  Under your belief system she should be left to die.
> 
> Yuck-


My Dad was that neighbor.  My sister had insurance despite our family history.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thank you.
> I was a little embarrassed for him.


Don't be.  His tenacity will regenerate.  ACA will take care of it.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont get it.
> Incredibly surprising to me.


All I'm trying to figure out, is with regard to your POV, if someone gets sick and they can't afford the cure, what are you saying happens to them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> All I'm trying to figure out, is with regard to your POV, if someone gets sick and they can't afford the cure, what are you saying happens to them?


That depends on the cure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

The second reason we do not have a system is that functional “insurance” requires a functioning underlying market, which law and regulation have also prevented from emerging. We can’t reasonably write contracts about who pays the bill when the bill itself is so meaningless.

If there were functional cash markets, health savings accounts could also substitute for much of the necessarily cumbersome functions of insurance. Health borrowing accounts, i.e. HSAs with a preapproved line of credit, which you can tap for unexpected expenses but are not insurance in the sense of transferring overall wealth, would help even more. But without functional (competitive) cash markets, HSAs are not that helpful either.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> All I'm trying to figure out, is with regard to your POV, if someone gets sick and they can't afford the cure, what are you saying happens to them?


Sick like the common flu, they pay the doctor directly, or stay home and get better.
Sick like cancer, they pay the deductable.
Sick like hemorhoids, pay the doctor.
Sick like a stroke, pay the deductable.
Sick like a few stitches on the chin, pay the doctor.
Sick like a broken hip, pay the deductable.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That_ would be_ covered under catastrophic insurance...


And again... what happens to people who have a catastrophic accident, but don't have catastrophic insurance?  

LOL.. so quick poll.  How many of the let em die crowd is also pro-life with regard to abortion?  I guess the right to life ends after you're born.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> All I'm trying to figure out, is with regard to your POV, if someone gets sick and they can't afford the cure, what are you saying happens to them?


Unfortunately, individual long-term policies were one of the first casualties of Obamacare. In the Fall of 2013, a large number of insurers canceled individual policies, most of which were guaranteed- renewable, under ACA requirements. Many customers faced large premium increases, and more restrictive new policies under the exchanges, and may choose to go without insurance instead. Here was a population who did the right thing, and bought insurance, even if badly over-priced, precisely for the right to keep it if they should get sick in later years. And the first act of the ACA, just before the disastrous healthcare.gov rollout, was to cancel that insurance. The only silver lining is the number of voters who began to find out what is really in is really in the system, epitomized by a young woman writing a letter to Pam Kehaly, president of Anthem Blue Cross in California, on receiving a 50% rate hike26. "I was all for Obamacare until I found out I was paying for it."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> And again... what happens to people who have a catastrophic accident, but don't have catastrophic insurance?


Depends on what kind of catastrophe.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> All I'm trying to figure out, is with regard to your POV, if someone gets sick and they can't afford the cure, what are you saying happens to them?


Most people who can afford an I phone can afford to pay something, and everyone has a phone.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sick like the common flu, they pay the doctor directly, or stay home and get better.
> Sick like cancer, they pay the deductable.
> Sick like hemorhoids, pay the doctor.
> Sick like a stroke, pay the deductable.
> ...


Basically, you look at the size of your deductable, and then make a decision on which one is more cost effective.
If the deductable is 1500.00, and the procedure is 15,000.00, its a pretty easy decision
Some doctors will knock the cost down if they get paid directly.
Its always smart to ask.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sick like the common flu, they pay the doctor directly, or stay home and get better.
> Sick like cancer, they pay the deductable.


Okay... so they pay the deductible and the government picks up the rest via Medicaid/Medicare (or other government program).

Hate to be the barer of bad news, but you understand you're just advocating for another type of socialist, government subsidized health care.  In fact, given that Obamacare let people pick and choose their insurance company and your solution is a single payer style Medicaid... not only are you more of a socialist, but you're a fiscally irresponsible socialist.  Just saying.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That depends on the cure.


A better question for you to be asking is what does the cure matter if they can't afford it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Basically, you look at the size of your deductable, and then make a decision on which one is more cost effective.
> If the deductable is 1500.00, and the procedure is 15,000.00, its a pretty easy decision
> Some doctors will knock the cost down if they get paid directly.
> Its always smart to ask.


Public choice is illegal


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Most people who can afford an I phone can afford to pay something, and everyone has a phone.


Actually prior to Obamacare, most bankruptcies in America were caused by not being able to afford healthcare bills.  Ignoring or trying to shame the problem away won't make it cheaper.  It just means we letting things fester and get worse, so they are really expensive to fix by the time the person ends up on the government cheese.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> A better question for you to be asking is what does the cure matter if they can't afford it?


Because there is no cure for a fatal head on collision.  It matters.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Actually prior to Obamacare, most bankruptcies in America were caused by not being able to afford healthcare bills.  Ignoring or trying to shame the problem away won't make it cheaper.


Unfortunately, individual long-term policies were one of the first casualties of Obamacare. In the Fall of 2013, a large number of insurers canceled individual policies, most of which were guaranteed- renewable, under ACA requirements. Many customers faced large premium increases, and more restrictive new policies under the exchanges, and may choose to go without insurance instead. Here was a population who did the right thing, and bought insurance, even if badly over-priced, precisely for the right to keep it if they should get sick in later years. And the first act of the ACA, just before the disastrous healthcare.gov rollout, was to cancel that insurance. The only silver lining is the number of voters who began to find out what is really in is really in the system, epitomized by a young woman writing a letter to Pam Kehaly, president of Anthem Blue Cross in California, on receiving a 50% rate hike26. "I was all for Obamacare until I found out I was paying for it."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Actually prior to Obamacare, most bankruptcies in America were caused by not being able to afford healthcare bills.  Ignoring or trying to shame the problem away won't make it cheaper.  It just means we letting things fester and get worse, so they are really expensive to fix by the time the person ends up on the government cheese.


IV. Health Insurance
I and others have written a lot about how to fix health insurance, so I won’t repeat that all here. To summarize briefly, health insurance should be individual, portable, life-long, guaranteed-renewable, transferrable, competitive, and lightly regulated, mostly to ensure that companies keep their contractual promises. “Guaranteed renewable” means that your premiums do not increase and you can’t be dropped if you get sick. “Transferable” gives you the right to change insurance companies, increasing competition.

Insurance should be insurance, not a negotiator and payment plan for routine expenses. It should protect overall wealth from large shocks, leaving as many marginal decisions unaltered as possible. “Access” should mean a checkbook and a willing supplier, not a Federally-regulated payment plan. Such insurance would, of course, be a lot cheaper. And insurance can be all these things, in a free or lightly- regulated market.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Actually prior to Obamacare, most bankruptcies in America were caused by not being able to afford healthcare bills.  Ignoring or trying to shame the problem away won't make it cheaper.  It just means we letting things fester and get worse, so they are really expensive to fix by the time the person ends up on the government cheese.


Why do we not have a system? First, because law and regulation prevent it from emerging. Before the ACA, the tax deduction and regulatory pressure for employer-based group plans was the elephant in the room. This distortion killed the long-term individual insurance market, and thus directly caused the pre- existing conditions mess. Anyone who might get a job in the future will not buy long-term individual insurance. Mandated coverage, tax deductibility of regular expenses if cloaked as “insurance,” prohibition of full rating, barriers to insurance across state lines – why buy long-term insurance if you might move and are forbidden to take it with you? – and a string of other regulations did the rest. Now, the ACA is the whale in the room: The kind of private health insurance I described is simply and explicitly illegal.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Unfortunately, individual long-term policies were one of the first casualties of Obamacare. In the Fall of 2013, a large number of insurers canceled individual policies, most of which were guaranteed- renewable, under ACA requirements. Many customers faced large premium increases, and more restrictive new policies under the exchanges, and may choose to go without insurance instead. Here was a population who did the right thing, and bought insurance, even if badly over-priced, precisely for the right to keep it if they should get sick in later years. And the first act of the ACA, just before the disastrous healthcare.gov rollout, was to cancel that insurance. The only silver lining is the number of voters who began to find out what is really in is really in the system, epitomized by a young woman writing a letter to Pam Kehaly, president of Anthem Blue Cross in California, on receiving a 50% rate hike26. "I was all for Obamacare until I found out I was paying for it."


Right... Obamacare was plainly so misguided that in no time I expect we'll see the republican congress jump of repealing it back to the way things were before because it was so cheap and awesome.  Said no one ever  LOL


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> And again... what happens to people who have a catastrophic accident, but don't have catastrophic insurance?
> 
> LOL.. so quick poll.  How many of the let em die crowd is also pro-life with regard to abortion?  I guess the right to life ends after you're born.


The only one talking about letting people die is you.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah, what would you like to see happen on the healthcare issue?   Do you have any thoughts of your own?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The only one talking about letting people die is you.


Actually I think I was pointing out to Bernie that his plan for healthcare is both prohibitively expensive and also more socialistic then Obamacare.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't think the problem is we're buying to many statues... it think it's more like we've got super expensive healthcare in this country.  Healthcare mind you- that doesn't amount to longer or happier lives here in America as compared to industrialized nations like Japan, England, France, Canada, etc.


I love comparisons.

Japan:

Obesity - adult prevalence rate:
3.5% (2014)

France:

Obesity - adult prevalence rate:
25.7% (2014)

Canada:

Obesity - adult prevalence rate:
30.1% (2014)

England: 

Obesity - adult prevalence rate:
29.8% (2014)

U.S.:

Obesity - adult prevalence rate:
35% (2014)


----------



## Wez (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The second reason we do not have a system is that functional “insurance” requires a functioning underlying market, *which law and regulation have also prevented from emerging.*


Horseshit.  A regulated market is key to the success of Capitalism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't think the problem is we're buying to many statues... it think it's more like we've got super expensive healthcare in this country.


Super subsidies too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Horseshit.  A regulated market is key to the success of Capitalism.


Agree.  An over regulated market is not the key to the success of Capitalism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Bruddah, what would you like to see happen on the healthcare issue?


Haven't you been reading?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Do you have any thoughts of your own?


Yes.  I'd like to not have to pay for healthcare for my ohana and some other ohana.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Right... Obamacare was plainly so misguided that in no time I expect we'll see the republican congress jump of repealing it back to the way things were before because it was so cheap and awesome.  Said no one ever  LOL


People don't want government cheap when it comes to healthcare.  Cheap threatens the integrity and quality of the entire system.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

V. Objections

The idea that health care and insurance can and should be provided by deregulated markets, and that existing regulations are the main source of our problems, is fairly radical within the current policy debate. Let me deal with a few of the standard objections.

A) The poor

*“What about the homeless guy with a heart attack?” *

Let’s not confuse the issue with charity. The goal here is to fix health insurance for the vast majority of Americans –people who have jobs, people who buy houses, cars, and cell phones, people who buy insurance for their houses and life insurance for their families.

Yes, we will also need charity care for those who fall through the cracks, the victims of awful disasters, the very poor, and the mentally ill. This will be provided by government and by private charity. It has to be good enough to fulfill the responsibilities of a compassionate society, and just bad enough that few will choose it if they are capable of making choices. I wish it could be better, but that’s the best that is possible. For people who are simply poor, but competent, vouchers to buy health insurance or to refill health savings accounts make plenty of sense.

But supplying decent charity care does not require a vast “middle-class” entitlement, and regulation of health insurance and health care for everyone in the country, any more than providing decent homeless shelters (which we are pretty scandalously bad at) or housing subsidies for the poor (section 8) requires that we apply ACA-style payment and regulation to your and my house, to Holiday Inn or to the Four Seasons. *To take care of homeless people with heart attacks, where does it follow that your and my health insurance must cover first-dollar payment for wellness visits and acupuncture? The ACA is hardly a regulation minimally crafted to solve the problems of homeless people with heart attacks! *


----------



## Wez (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  An over regulated market is not the key to the success of Capitalism.


Are the agencies that Trump has said he'd like to get rid of, an example of "over" regulation?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are the agencies that Trump has said he'd like to get rid of, an example of "over" regulation?


No.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

B) The straw man

There is a more general point here, which will appear time and again as I answer criticisms. Critics adduce a hypothetical anecdote in which one person might be ill-served, by a straw-man completely unregulated market, which nobody is advocating, with no charity or other care (which we’ve had for over 800 years27, long before any government involvement at all). They conclude that the anecdote justifies the thousands of pages of the ACA, tens of thousands of pages of subsidiary regulation, and the mass of additional Federal, State, and Local regulation applying to every single person in the country.

How is it that we accept this deeply illogical argument, or that anyone in making it expects it to be taken seriously?

Will not one person fall through the cracks or be ill-served by the highly regulated system? If I find one Canadian grandma denied a hip replacement, or one elderly person who can’t get a doctor to take her as a Medicare patient, why do I not get to conclude that all regulation is hopeless and that only an absolutely free market can function?

Both straw-men are ludicrous, but somehow smart people make the first one, in print, and everyone nods wisely.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Okay... so they pay the deductible and the government picks up the rest via Medicaid/Medicare (or other government program).
> 
> Hate to be the barer of bad news, but you understand you're just advocating for another type of socialist, government subsidized health care.  In fact, given that Obamacare let people pick and choose their insurance company and your solution is a single payer style Medicaid... not only are you more of a socialist, but you're a fiscally irresponsible socialist.  Just saying.


I was talking about insurance and what it's designed for.
I never mentioned the government.

I used to think you were smart.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Right... Obamacare was plainly so misguided that in no time I expect we'll see the republican congress jump of repealing it back to the way things were before because it was so cheap and awesome.  Said no one ever  LOL


The best ideas for improving the situation I've heard are HSA's and more insurance competition.
Socialized medicine is not something I personally would choose.
I should be allowed to choose my own personal health care plan, outside of government mandates.
If you want socialized medicine, you should be able to find a group of people willing to share your burden with you.
As a matter of fact, if you do find that half the country wishes to join you in a socialized medicine venture, it will probably bring my cost way down.
Why dont you people put something together for all the socialists, and let the rest of us fend for ourselves.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Actually I think I was pointing out to Bernie that his plan for healthcare is both expensive and socialistic.  Try and keep up.





Bruddah IZ said:


> V. Objections
> 
> The idea that health care and insurance can and should be provided by deregulated markets, and that existing regulations are the main source of our problems, is fairly radical within the current policy debate. Let me deal with a few of the standard objections.
> 
> ...


I'll repeat my main problem with this.  Healthcare is one of those things that doesn't work well in a capitalist marketplace. 
First off let's keep in in the real world.  If your kid were to have cancer, you can't put off that operation.  You can't negotiate.  You can't go in there and say Ima have to put my kids operation off for six months... unless you give me 10% off.  Everyone knows that we take human life as more important then that.  And this puts insurers and healthcare providers in the position to take advantage of the government.  Regardless of how the guys in the ivory tower say it works... boots on the ground, taxpayers are getting stuck paying inflated costs.  

Second let's just take a look around the world.  We're paying more, but not really seeing many returns.  At least we're not living longer or happier lives then you see in comparable first world country.  France, Japan, Germany... they are all getting a comparable care, for percentage points less of their GDP.  Especially when compared to what we had before Obamacare where the US was spending 17%+ of it's GDP on healthcare, vs European models where the governments take a hands on approach to pricing.  There is no question that in practice, free market heath care has underperformed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'll repeat my main problem with this.  Healthcare is one of those things that doesn't work well in a capitalist marketplace.


Separate it from Insurance and your place of employment and recalculate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Auto insurance doesnt pay for oil changes, or tires.
> It pays for accidents, or unforseen acts of God.
> In a free country, most things pertaining to life must be left to the individual.


That's because the ACA is a tax.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I was talking about insurance and what it's designed for.
> I never mentioned the government.
> 
> I used to think you were smart.


You didn't talk about the government?  Awww.  I sure did.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Separate it from Insurance and your place of employment and recalculate.


It would be more exciting if you did it for me...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sick like the common flu, they pay the doctor directly, or stay home and get better.
> Sick like cancer, they pay the deductable.
> Sick like hemorhoids, pay the doctor.
> Sick like a stroke, pay the deductable.
> ...


Maybe if we had to pay for the small stuff the Drs waiting room wouldn't be so full.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'll repeat my main problem with this.  Healthcare is one of those things that doesn't work well in a capitalist marketplace.
> First off let's keep in in the real world.  If your kid were to have cancer, you can't put off that operation.  You can't negotiate.  You can't go in there and say Ima have to put my kids operation off for six months... unless you give me 10% off.  Everyone knows that we take human life as more important then that.  And this puts insurers and healthcare providers in the position to take advantage of the government.  Regardless of how the guys in the ivory tower say it works... boots on the ground, taxpayers are getting stuck paying inflated costs.
> 
> Second let's just take a look around the world.  We're paying more, but not really seeing many returns.  At least we're not living longer or happier lives then you see in comparable first world country.  France, Japan, Germany... they are all getting a comparable care, for percentage points less of their GDP.  Especially when compared to what we had before Obamacare where the US was spending 17%+ of it's GDP on healthcare, vs European models where the governments take a hands on approach to pricing.  There is no question that in practice, free market heath care has underperformed.


Lets just say, for the sake of argument, that the government should force everyone to buy insurance. That is the idea behind Obamacare.
If you want to force everyone to buy insurance, why would'nt it be a very simple and cheap, catastrophic plan with a high deductable?
Your argument seems to be that we need something to cover the very expensive situations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Most people who can afford an I phone can afford to pay something, and everyone has a phone.


Even the people on welfare, like wez.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe if we had to pay for the small stuff the Drs waiting room wouldn't be so full.


Not only that, but if doctors were getting paid directly for the small procedures, they would be cheaper.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lets just say, for the sake of argument, that the government should force everyone to buy insurance. That is the idea behind Obamacare.
> If you want to force everyone to buy insurance, why would'nt it be a very simple and cheap, catastrophic plan with a high deductable?
> Your argument seems to be that we need something to cover the very expensive situations.


I don't know if I want to talk about this with you.  Seems to be sore spot for you captain.  Like before I know it you'll be telling me I'm stupid or maybe even a poopy-pants.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even the people on welfare, like wez.


Nobody can afford to go to the doctor, but everyone has a smart phone.
wtf?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't know if I want to talk about this with you.  Seems to be sore spot for you captain.  Like before I know it you'll be telling me I'm stupid or maybe even a poopy-pants.


Suit yourself, poopy-pants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not only that, but if doctors were getting paid directly for the small procedures, they would be cheaper.


And it would take the government out of it, also the dr could fire the 2 or 3 people he had to hire for to do the paperwork and billing of the ACA.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe if we had to pay for the small stuff the Drs waiting room wouldn't be so full.


Maybe if we coulda got to some of the "nutters" before you had a chance to breed, then the world would be a better place.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Maybe if we coulda got to some of you before you had a chance to breed, then the world would be a better place.


Thank for your contribution, Mrs. (poopy-pants) Sanger.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thank for your contribution, Mrs. Sanger.


Haha... I know.  I'm such a poopy pants.  That said, I notice you didn't tell me I was wrong.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Haha... I know.  I'm such a poopy pants.  That said, I notice you didn't tell me I was wrong.


Is there an argument against, "maybe"?
Maybe.

..or maybe you're just a poopy-pants.


----------



## Wez (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lets just say, for the sake of argument, that the government should force everyone to buy insurance. That is the idea behind Obamacare.
> If you want to force everyone to buy insurance, why would'nt it be a very simple and cheap, catastrophic plan with a high deductable?
> Your argument seems to be that we need something to cover the very expensive situations.


You have to cover the entire population or it won't work.  Free market healthcare has been failing America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nobody can afford to go to the doctor, but everyone has a smart phone.
> wtf?


Priorities


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thank for your contribution, Mrs. (poopy-pants) Sanger.


Mrs Sangar mostly had it in for black people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Maybe if we coulda got to some of the "nutters" before you had a chance to breed, then the world would be a better place.


Then what would you wife do when you are at work?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have to cover the entire population or it won't work.  Free market healthcare has been failing America.


Just think if we didn't have to pay for 10 or 15 million illegal criminal aliens. That would probably solve the  whole fucking problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont get it.
> Incredibly surprising to me.


Troll


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> All I'm trying to figure out, is with regard to your POV, if someone gets sick and they can't afford the cure, what are you saying happens to them?


Death panels.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sick like the common flu, they pay the doctor directly, or stay home and get better.
> Sick like cancer, they pay the deductable.
> Sick like hemorhoids, pay the doctor.
> Sick like a stroke, pay the deductable.
> ...


How about offering men sex in a outhouse and getting your ass kicked?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2017)

Look at what the government has done for our veterans and their health care needs...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have to cover the entire population or it won't work.  Free market healthcare has been failing America.


Thatʻs because itʻs mandated healthcare.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I was talking about insurance and what it's designed for.
> I never mentioned the government.
> 
> I used to think you were smart.


When was that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'll repeat my main problem with this.  Healthcare is one of those things that doesn't work well in a capitalist marketplace.
> First off let's keep in in the real world.  If your kid were to have cancer, you can't put off that operation.  You can't negotiate.  You can't go in there and say Ima have to put my kids operation off for six months... unless you give me 10% off.  Everyone knows that we take human life as more important then that.  And this puts insurers and healthcare providers in the position to take advantage of the government.  Regardless of how the guys in the ivory tower say it works... boots on the ground, taxpayers are getting stuck paying inflated costs.
> 
> Second let's just take a look around the world.  We're paying more, but not really seeing many returns.  At least we're not living longer or happier lives then you see in comparable first world country.  France, Japan, Germany... they are all getting a comparable care, for percentage points less of their GDP.  Especially when compared to what we had before Obamacare where the US was spending 17%+ of it's GDP on healthcare, vs European models where the governments take a hands on approach to pricing.  There is no question that in practice, free market heath care has underperformed.


Maintenance and catastrophic are not the same.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'll repeat my main problem with this.  Healthcare is one of those things that doesn't work well in a capitalist marketplace.
> First off let's keep in in the real world.  If your kid were to have cancer, you can't put off that operation.  You can't negotiate.  You can't go in there and say Ima have to put my kids operation off for six months... unless you give me 10% off.  Everyone knows that we take human life as more important then that.  And this puts insurers and healthcare providers in the position to take advantage of the government.  Regardless of how the guys in the ivory tower say it works... boots on the ground, taxpayers are getting stuck paying inflated costs.
> 
> Second let's just take a look around the world.  We're paying more, but not really seeing many returns.  At least we're not living longer or happier lives then you see in comparable first world country.  France, Japan, Germany... they are all getting a comparable care, for percentage points less of their GDP.  Especially when compared to what we had before Obamacare where the US was spending 17%+ of it's GDP on healthcare, vs European models where the governments take a hands on approach to pricing.  There is no question that in practice, free market heath care has underperformed.


Comparisons are fun.  You should apply the relevant numbers like the fact that the U.S. has 2.5 physicians per 1000.  Simple econ again.  Supply up, price down (just like money supply).  Supply down, price up (jlms).  Simple.  The countries you cheer have comporable physician/population ratios for a much smaller population then the U.S.  Broken record, I know.  Broken system to hear you tell it too.  Comparisons are fun arenʻt they?  I think you should keep doing them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lets just say, for the sake of argument, that the government should force everyone to buy insurance. That is the idea behind Obamacare.
> If you want to force everyone to buy insurance, why would'nt it be a very simple and cheap, catastrophic plan with a high deductable?
> Your argument seems to be that we need something to cover the very expensive situations.


Because like FHA, the government likes discounting goods and services for certain industries and demographics.  Taking in less money then is required to support a program, whether by deductible or fee, has failed to deliver the intended results for the masses.  When the system, not surprisingly fails, the clueless public is quick to blame the private sector for pulling out of those programs because they were only focused on profits or a lack thereof.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Maybe if we coulda got to some of the "nutters" before you had a chance to breed, then the world would be a better place.


Are we done here? Reads like it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't know if I want to talk about this with you.  Seems to be sore spot for you captain.  Like before I know it you'll be telling me I'm stupid or maybe even a poopy-pants.


You are probably right, Bernie is the sensitive type.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2017)

Business as usual for Junior Hunter.

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/watchdog/sd-me-hunter-unreimbursed-20170127-story.html


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2017)

espola said:


> I wasn't that stupid.  I wrote in McCain.



*That was Stupid, McCain is an ass. His idea of Independent thinking is to quietly copy Democrats.*

*Pure Ass.*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look at what the government has done for our veterans and their health care needs...


I agree. There are whole segments of the pop that are getting less then they deserve. Vets being a big one. 

Imagine if government stopped dicking around and coming up with excuses and got to work. Making life better for vets. Making life better for all of us.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's another article that's a thought provoking read.  Sounds like the Pope is calling us out...



Catholic Herald said:


> http://www.catholicherald.co.uk/news/2016/10/13/pope-francis-you-cant-defend-christianity-by-being-against-refugees-and-other-religions/
> 
> *Pope Francis: You can’t defend Christianity by being ‘against refugees and other religions’*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> It would be more exciting if you did it for me...


http://www.affordablecarecalifornia.org/m/get-quotes/?CID=27794&SRC=acc_google&bw_state=0&bw_type=0&bw_brand=0&Sub_ID=covered%20california&bw_keyword=covered%20california&google_network=g&creativeid=155298406305&position=1t2&matchtype=e&mobile=mobile


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I agree. There are whole segments of the pop that are getting less then they deserve. Vets being a big one.
> 
> Imagine if government stopped dicking around and coming up with excuses and got to work. Making life better for vets. Making life better for all of us.


Vets are small portion of the population. They have sacrificed for our country.
The have earned and deserve the best treatment available. 
They even have their own government entity that can't care for them properly.
What makes you think the government can cover 323 million properly?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lets just say, for the sake of argument, that the government should force everyone to buy insurance. That is the idea behind Obamacare.
> If you want to force everyone to buy insurance, why would'nt it be a very simple and cheap, catastrophic plan with a high deductable?
> Your argument seems to be that we need something to cover the very expensive situations.


We need to keep people healthy, not step in as a last resort.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Vets are small portion of the population. They have sacrificed for our country.
> The have earned and deserve the best treatment available.
> They even have their own government entity that can't care for them properly.
> What makes you think the government can cover 323 million properly?


What makes me think we can come up with a way to improve access and reduce costs?  Well... all our competitor nations sure seem to have figured out how to keep cost down and quality of care up.  I mean good grief... the European Union has over 500 million residents and they are all getting affordable access to healthcare that is on par with what you see here in America.

So perhaps rather then enabling our government's leaders poor performance with knee jerk excuses about how the best we can finish is last, maybe a better course of action would be to start to demand better
.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We need to keep people healthy, not step in as a last resort.


As a mandate.


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have to cover the entire population or it won't work.  Free market healthcare has been failing America.


*You do not have to cover everyone, those who wish to be covered ..Pay !*
*What you are mandating is having damn near 60 % of the United States *
*( That work ) pay for the other 40 % ( That aren't ), that's quite a burden *
*if ya ask me...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> As a mandate.


Yes, is that another scary word?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, is that another scary word?


Depends what you're mandating.  Gym membership subsidies?


----------



## Wez (Jan 28, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You do not have to cover everyone, those who wish to be covered ..Pay !*
> *What you are mandating is having damn near 60 % of the United States *
> *( That work ) pay for the other 40 % ( That aren't ), that's quite a burden *
> *if ya ask me...*


You pay for those who aren't covered anyway, through medicaid programs.  The most successful health systems cover all citizens and control costs.  Yes, the VA has it's problems, but gets some stuff right.  We should work together to solve this common problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Depends what you're mandating.  Gym membership subsidies?


Maybe you could get one of them stand up tables for your cubicle and maybe take the stairs every once in awhile?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We need to keep people healthy, not step in as a last resort.


"We"?
Last I checked, its a free country.
Being healthy is not something the government should be responsible for.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> What makes me think we can come up with a way to improve access and reduce costs?  Well... all our competitor nations sure seem to have figured out how to keep cost down and quality of care up.  I mean good grief... the European Union has over 500 million residents and they are all getting affordable access to healthcare that is on par with what you see here in America.
> 
> So perhaps rather then enabling our government's leaders poor performance with knee jerk excuses about how the best we can finish is last, maybe a better course of action would be to start to demand better
> .


Health care is a complex personal service, with wide variation in quality, both along measures of health outcomes and along more subjective dimensions of satisfaction. Its demand curve is very elastic – people will consume a lot at subsidized prices. The distinction between “want” and “need” is conceptually fuzzy, and nearly impossible to measure.

The big improvements in health care come from better technology. But big improvements in health-care delivery, average quality, and cost are also attainable. The latter come from much better human organization, as has happened recently in many other industries that have witnessed revolutionary supply competition. Achieving those improvements requires that newcomers can sell products at a profit, and enter new markets, while displacing lots of entrenched interests, before facing competition themselves.

From these observations, simple conclusions follow.

Health care markets need a big supply-side revolution, in which the likes of Southwest Airlines, Walmart and Apple enter, improving business practices, increasing quality and transparency, and spurring innovation. And disrupting the many entrenched interests and cross-subsidies of the current system.

I outlined a long string of restrictions on competition that must be repealed or modified to allow competition. At a minimum, every new regulation should be evaluated by its effect on competition by new entrants, or protection of incumbents, a consideration not even spoken in policy discussion today. (Even when regulatory cost-benefit calculations are made, they do not consider the effects of regulation on competition, capture, and cronyism.)

Health care is singularly ill-suited to payment-plan provision, either by government directly or by heavily regulated insurance by a few large well-protected businesses. A functional cash market must exist in which patients can realistically feel the marginal dollar cost of their treatment, or (equivalently) enjoy the full financial benefits of any economies of treatment they are willing to accept, and are not patsies for huge cross-subsidization and rent-seeking by an obscure system negotiated behind the scenes between big insurance companies, hospitals, and government.

Both supply and demand must be freed, along with insurance. Without supply competition, asking consumers to pay more will do little to spur efficiency. Without demand competition, new suppliers will not be able to succeed.

So, the alternative to the current health care and health insurance mess (both pre and post-ACA) is clear. Getting there will be a long hard road. It’s not a simple matter of “deregulation,” given how deep and widespread the offending restrictions are, and the many legitimate purposes which they purport to serve, and sometimes do. We need to construct a different, but wiser, legal and regulatory regime. I know an interest group when I see one: Don’t worry, there will be lots of jobs for health economists, policy analysts, and lawyers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "We"?
> Last I checked, its a free country.
> Being healthy is not something the government should be responsible for.


In your opinion of course, this is still America, isn't it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe you could get one of them stand up tables for your cubicle and maybe take the stairs every once in awhile?


Don't need to.  I have a treadmill desk.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I agree. There are whole segments of the pop that are getting less then they deserve. Vets being a big one.
> 
> Imagine if government stopped dicking around and coming up with excuses and got to work. Making life better for vets. Making life better for all of us.


Imagine if unicorns and dragons were real.
Its more realistic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Ponder this, one of the best movie scenes ever!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In your opinion of course, this is still America, isn't it?


The home of individual freedoms.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In your opinion of course, this is still America, isn't it?


Yup.  35% obese.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup.  35% obese.


Not my problem, and none of my business.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Imagine if unicorns and dragons were real.
> Its more realistic.


I thought we were gonna start winning? I thought we were gonna be so sick of winning you wouldn't believe it? I thought lord Trumf was gonna fix everything?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not my problem, and none of my business.


'Cept you help pay for them fatties . . . and the undocumented with a cold . . . and smokers . . . and boozers . . . and uninsured accident victims, etc. etc.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought we were gonna start winning? I thought we were gonna be so sick of winning you wouldn't believe it? I thought lord Trumf was gonna fix everything?


You think like a commie.
The only thing I want Trump to do for me, is leave me alone.
That, and take a fire hose to gubment as usual.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 'Cept you help pay for them fatties . . . and the undocumented with a cold . . . and smokers . . . and boozers . . . and uninsured accident victims, etc. etc.


I already made that point.
Let them eat cake.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The home of individual freedoms.


"Oh look a whole group of individualists!"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Oh look a whole group of individualists!"


"Are you talk'n to me?
I'm the only one here..."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You think like a commie.
> The only thing I want Trump to do for me, is leave me alone.
> That, and take a fire hose to gubment as usual.


"This what you want, this is what you get" . . . "You can't always get what you want" . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "Are you talk'n to me?
> I'm the only one here..."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "This what you want, this is what you get" . . . "You can't always get what you want" . . .


Not even close.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "This what you want, this is what you get" . . . "You can't always get what you want" . . .


More like this,...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> You pay for those who aren't covered anyway, through medicaid programs.


Right.  So "we had to pass it to see what's in it" and now that we know that ACA was just a redundant program we should get rid of it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought we were gonna start winning? I thought we were gonna be so sick of winning you wouldn't believe it? I thought lord Trumf was gonna fix everything?


Not even his supporters are as naive.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not even his supporters are as naive.


His supporters support him because he's the only guy in eons with a set of balls big enough to take on washington, and their tools in the lapdog media..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 'Cept you help pay for them fatties . . . and the undocumented with a cold . . . and smokers . . . and boozers . . . and uninsured accident victims, etc. etc.


Makes you wonder how ACA came about in the first place doesn't it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> His supporters support him because he's the only guy in eons with a set of balls big enough to take on washington, and their tools in the lapdog media..


Dingle berries


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> More like this,...


She's Nasty.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She's Nasty.


May need the photon torpedoes if she regenerates.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Makes you wonder how ACA came about in the first place doesn't it.


No, no it doesn't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> More like this,...


Hard for you isn't it?


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> His supporters support him because he's the only guy in eons with a set of balls big enough to take on washington, and their tools in the lapdog media..


So you're considered brave and "taking on" something by simply spreading lies?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2017)

If you like your plan, you can keep your plan...
If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you're considered brave and "taking on" something by simply spreading lies?


They all seem to want to go back in time to when the white male was king and ruler ('50's? early 60's?) . . . they just can't understand why no one else does. Women don't, minorities don't, gays don't . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you like your plan, you can keep your plan...
> If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.


Hey LE, good morning! Have you noticed that you and some of the others that you agree with keep hanging on to a small hand full of Obama falsehoods to cover up for an ever growing mountain of such?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They all seem to want to go back in time to when the white male was king and ruler ('50's? early 60's?) . . . they just can't understand why no one else does. Women don't, minorities don't, gays don't . . .


Good grief you are a crazy, minority, gay bitch.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Everybody hear why the Judge stayed Trumps Immigration Ban?  Really you can't make some of up...



Sheriff Joe said:


> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/01/28/judge-blocks-part-of-trump-s-immigration-ban-after-his-own-lawyers-can-t-justify-it.html
> *Judge Blocks Part of Trump’s Immigration Ban After His Own Lawyers Can’t Justify It*
> 
> Donnelly pressed the government on how it could claim those already vetted and now suddenly rejected by the United States wouldn’t suffer “irreparable harm” if they “were sent back to some of the most dangerous places on earth.”
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good grief you are a crazy, minority, gay bitch.


Yes I suppose if I were in your guys position of feeling like I had to support Trump; I'd be calling names, complaining about unfair news reporting and doing everything I could to have to avoid actually discussing what a disaster he was too.  Lol... yawls hatred is like music to my ears.  

Anyway, after Trump crashes the economy and the housing markets look me up.  I'm not bitter toward you guys, and would be happy to give you a few bucks to mow my lawn and do some side work at the house.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you like your plan, you can keep your plan...
> If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.


Still whining about Obamacare?  Guess that means we're all still locked out of discussions on what the Republican alternative will be while the Republican bosses over in Washington figure it out in some smokey room how to make America Great again...


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> His supporters support him because he's the only guy in eons with a set of balls big enough to take on washington, and their tools in the lapdog media..


Yes, and with Putins help and lots of poorly written executive orders I think he might just do it.  When you wish upon a star, makes no difference where you are...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Yes, and with Putins help and lots of poorly written executive orders I think he might just do it.  When you wish upon a star, makes no difference where you are...


Many of the poorly written executive orders are gone or going soon.
Thats the thing about executive orders. The next "executive" can un- order them.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hard for you isn't it?


Not hard after watching that.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Sure seems like Trump is a bit slow at catching on... but boy is he giving the opposition lots to mobilize and and fundraise off of his unilateral moves.  First the women's march and now he's bringing them out again with the women's march.  But of course after 8 years of watching Republican's perfect the art of being the minority party, I can't feel to bad.  




tenacious said:


> http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/01/president-trumps-first-defeat-214707
> *President Trump’s First Defeat*
> The immigration order creates an international mess—and a political embarrassment.
> 
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Many of the poorly written executive orders are gone or going soon.
> Thats the thing about executive orders. The next "executive" can un- order them.


Actually many of the poorly written executive orders are going to get shut down by the courts and the legislature long before that.  Unfortunately for him and you, the founding Father's set up a system of checks and balances.  Sorta like when Obama came to Washington with his team from Chicago... Trump is going to have to start moving more experienced players onto his team or risk defeat after defeat because he doesn't seem to have anyone on his staff capable of writing executive orders that the courts will accept.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Sure seems like Trump is a bit slow at catching on... but boy is he giving the opposition lots to mobilize and and fundraise off of his unilateral moves.  First the women's march and now he's bringing them out again with the women's march.  But of course after 8 years of watching Republican's perfect the art of being the minority party, I can't feel to bad.


Which women's march?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Actually many of the poorly written executive orders are going to get shut down by the courts and the legislature long before that.  Unfortunately for him and you, the founding Father's set up a system of checks and balances.  Sorta like when Obama came to Washington with his team from Chicago... Trump is going to have to start moving more experienced players onto his team or risk defeat after defeat because he doesn't seem to have anyone on his staff capable of writing executive orders that the courts will accept.


Are you suggesting that this executive cannot undo the prior executive's poorly written executive orders?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Which women's march?


lol... sorry, meant to say first the women's march and now the muslim ban.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> lol... sorry, meant to say first the women's march and now the muslim ban.


Which women's march? There were two.
There's a Muslim ban?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Are you suggesting that this executive cannot undo the prior executive's poorly written executive orders?


I'm suggesting that if the court says Trumps executive orders can't be justified in court, or they overstep his authority, then they will be put in the trashcan long before the next president arrives...

That all the sound and fury coming out of the current Whitehouse doesn't amount to much... because at this point, Trumps team doesn't seem capable of writing executive orders that are legal.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Which women's march? There were two.
> There's a Muslim ban?


The ones he got mad dwarfed his inauguration parade...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'm suggesting that if the court says Trumps executive orders that can't be justified in court, or they overstep his authority, then they will be put in the trashcan long before the next president arrives...


Keep me posted.
Meanwhile, the prior executive's poorly written executive orders will be, or already are, history.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> The ones he got mad dwarfed his inauguration parade...


You know there were two women's marches, right?
One of them actually had real women.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Still whining about Obamacare?..


Not really.  I think the eurozone has a great system for their individual country populations which is no greater then 25 percent (Germany) of the U.S. population.  The physician/population ratio is marginally higher in each eurozone country except Cyprus and Poland.   The laws of supply and demand can't be ignored if price or cost is what you're trying to contain.  What kind of objective data do you want to apply to support better quality healthcare in the eurozone?  Life expectancy, child mortality?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> When you wish upon a star, makes no difference where you are...


Apparently it does.  The eurozone seems good for healthcare......as usual.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You know there were two women's marches, right?
> One of them actually had real women.


Oh right... you're talking about the abortion rights march.  Funny, you know that march was 50% smaller?  And honestly when I watched the clips of it on TV all the people looked old and miserable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> The ones he got mad dwarfed his inauguration parade...


I guess women are still trying to figure out which rights or preferences they've lost.  Title 9?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not really.  I think the eurozone has a great system for their individual country populations which is no greater then 25 percent (Germany) of the U.S. population.  The physician/population ratio is marginally higher in each eurozone country except Cyprus and Poland.   The laws of supply and demand can't be ignored if price or cost is what you're trying to contain.  What kind of objective data do you want to apply to support better quality healthcare in the eurozone?  Life expectancy, child mortality?


So nothing on Republican's plan to replace Obamacare?  Guess the masters must still be hiding in that smoky room figuring it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> So nothing on Republican's plan to replace Obamacare?  Guess the masters must still be hiding in that smoky room figuring it out.


No.  But hopefully they don't call it something it's not, Affordable.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I guess women are still trying to figure out which rights or preferences they've lost.  Title 9?


Actually my guess is Republican's don't really want to see abortion repealed.  It would result in a huge loss in fundraising dollars to their political action committees.  It would be disastrous for them to lose such a potent wedge issue.  I mean what else are they going to run on...  slashing healthcare costs so they can give the rich more tax cuts?

I just hope some of you sheeple don't act surprised when you see just enough Republican's jump ship to prevent the outlawing of abortion.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  But hopefully they don't call it something it's not, Affordable.


So you got nothing... 
I thought that was the case.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Yes I suppose if I were in your guys position of feeling like I had to support Trump; I'd be calling names, complaining about unfair news reporting and doing everything I could to have to avoid actually discussing what a disaster he was too.  Lol... yawls hatred is like music to my ears.
> 
> Anyway, after Trump crashes the economy and the housing markets look me up.  I'm not bitter toward you guys, and would be happy to give you a few bucks to mow my lawn and do some side work at the house.


I wasn't talking to you, I was talking to the minority gay bitch and his stupid comments, don't forget we are happy as pigs in shit over here on the right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hard for you isn't it?


Not as hard as November 8th still is for you.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wasn't talking to you, I was talking to the minority gay bitch and his stupid comments, don't forget we are happy as pigs in shit over here on the right.


Yes and that's why you're calling people pigs and bitches and relying on "alternative facts".  Because you're all so happy!  How did I not guess..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you're considered brave and "taking on" something by simply spreading lies?


Apparently you were.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not as hard as November 8th still is for you.


Hard for me?  Lol... it doesn't really matter to me who the president is.  I'll be alright. 
It's the blue collar guys I worry about if being overly antagonist, starting trade wars and dumping traditional economic partners in favor of Russia doesn't work out as planned.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They all seem to want to go back in time to when the white male was king and ruler ('50's? early 60's?) . . . they just can't understand why no one else does. Women don't, minorities don't, gays don't . . .


When do we leave?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently you were.


You're going to have to come up with some new talking points now that Trump won Bruddah.  If Trump and Co. screw up peoples access to healthcare insurance, and his promise that every American would get access to insurance doesn't materialize- chances are videos of Hillary aren't going to calm them down any.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> When do we leave?


So still nothing about Trump?  No ideas to help make America Great again.  Just more attacks on Democrats. 
Lol... me thinks it's going to be a long four years for Republicans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Yes I suppose if I were in your guys position of feeling like I had to support Trump; I'd be calling names, complaining about unfair news reporting and doing everything *I could to have to avoid* actually discussing what a disaster he was too.  Lol... yawls hatred is like music to my ears.


Slow down T, Could your ears be hearing inner hateful dialogue


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Anyway, after Trump crashes the economy and the housing markets look me up.


Did PMI save the banks from disaster?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Slow down T, Could your ears be hearing inner hateful dialogue


Hateful dialogue... I'm the one in here offering to let Joe mow my lawn and Bernie clean my bathrooms after Trump crashes the economy.  How am I the hateful one?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> So you got nothing...
> I thought that was the case.


http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/papers/after_aca.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Hard for me?  Lol... it doesn't really matter to me who the president is.  I'll be alright.
> It's the blue collar guys I worry about if being overly antagonist, *starting trade wars *and dumping traditional economic partners in favor of Russia doesn't work out as planned.


Trade wars, a.k.a. competition, has been going on for centuries.  Your concern for blue collars is noted.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did PMI save the banks from disaster?


A better question is did deregulating the banks make for a better America... or did it just let the banks get too big to fail?
But of course that's just me. I'd rather talk about avoiding great depression like events... and you want to talk about how to fix them afterwards.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trade wars, a.k.a. competition, has been going on for centuries.  Your concern for blue collars is noted.


And your point is?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Hard for me?  Lol... it doesn't really matter to me who the president is.  I'll be alright.


Will see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> And your point is?


Removing the FHA discount is a risk reducing measure for financial crisis.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Removing the FHA discount is a risk reducing measure for financial crisis.


It will also make it harder for middle to low income "blue collar" American's to buy a house...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> A better question is did deregulating the banks make for a better America... or did it just let the banks get too big to fail?
> But of course that's just me. I'd rather talk about avoiding great depression like events... and you want to talk about how to fix them afterwards.


Did PMI save the banks from disaster?  Yes or no?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> It will also make it harder for middle to low income "blue collar" American's to buy a house...


I love when you people make predictions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> It will also make it harder for middle to low income "blue collar" American's to buy a house...


Did PMI save the banks from disaster?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did PMI save the banks from disaster?  Yes or no?


I'm trying to understand your question.  Are you talking about after we deregulated Great Depression banking safeguards and let the banks get so big that abandoning them would have drug the American economy down too...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... you're talking about the abortion rights march.  Funny, you know that march was 50% smaller?  And honestly when I watched the clips of it on TV all the people looked old and miserable.


The "abortion rights" march?
You ok?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


Right.  It should make it harder for low income folks to buy a home.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


Predictions? If the government stops subsidizing housing as much it's going to reduce folks access to housing.  This isn't a prediction... this is common sense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'm trying to understand your question.  Are you talking about after we deregulated Great Depression banking safeguards and let the banks get so big that abandoning them would have drug the American economy down too...


Did PMI save the big banks from disaster?  The great depression had nothing to do with PMI.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The "abortion rights" march?
> You ok?


I guess they had a name for their march? Like I said I was couldn't help at staring at how unhappy everyone there looked and didn't pay much attention to what the march was called.  

But names aside, compared to the women's right march, even you have to admit the anti-abortion march was pretty lame.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Predictions? *If the government stops subsidizing housing as much it's going to reduce folks access to housing.  This isn't a prediction... this is common sense.*


Yes it is!!!  Amen!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> It's the blue collar guys I worry about


Such compassion.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did PMI save the big banks from disaster?  The great depression had nothing to do with PMI.


I done told you already.  The better more interesting question is what cause the market to crash... and why there was a need to save the banks.  If via PMI, Bush and Obama saved the countries economy then who cares about the banks...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I guess they had a name for their march? Like I said I was couldn't help at staring at how unhappy everyone there looked and didn't pay much attention to what the march was called.
> 
> But names aside, compared to the women's right march, even you have to admit the anti-abortion march was pretty lame.


The abortion march was well covered.
The Life march was well attended.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes it is!!!  Amen!!


Not much different then tax-cuts for the wealthy.  Except when you incentives people buying houses then end up with a place to live... whereas when you give free money to the wealthy they tend to put in foreign banks accounts for safe keeping.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> You're going to have to come up with some new talking points now that Trump won Bruddah.  If Trump and Co. screw up peoples access to healthcare insurance, and his promise that every American would get access to insurance doesn't materialize- chances are videos of Hillary aren't going to calm them down any.


I love when you people make predictions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no it doesn't.


That's just two no's short of ....well you know.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The abortion march was well covered.
> The Life march was well attended.


Well if Bernie read it on Breibart news then it must be true... lol


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Actually my guess is Republican's don't really want to see abortion repealed.  It would result in a huge loss in fundraising dollars to their political action committees.  It would be disastrous for them to lose such a potent wedge issue.  I mean what else are they going to run on...  slashing healthcare costs so they can give the rich more tax cuts?
> 
> I just hope some of you sheeple don't act surprised when you see just enough Republican's jump ship to prevent the outlawing of abortion.


I love when you people make predictions.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


Again... this doesn't strike me so much as a prediction, as common sense.  Nobody gave democrats any slack when they blamed Bush.  Nobody is going to give republican's any slack for blaming Hillary.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Yes I suppose if I were in your guys position of feeling like I had to support Trump; I'd be calling names, complaining about unfair news reporting and doing everything I could to have to avoid actually discussing what a disaster he was too.  Lol... yawls hatred is like music to my ears.
> 
> Anyway, after Trump crashes the economy and the housing markets look me up.  I'm not bitter toward you guys, and would be happy to give you a few bucks to mow my lawn and do some side work at the house.


I love when you people make predictions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> *If via PMI*, Bush and Obama saved the countries economy then who cares about the banks...


Did PMI save the banks from disaster?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


I love you people too.  Y'all are gullible, selfish and angry... but I still love ya.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did PMI save the banks from disaster?


What disaster?  The fact one where the banks got too big to fail and threatened to drag down the entire American economy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I done told you already.  The better more interesting question is what cause the market to crash... and why there was a need to save the banks.  If via PMI, Bush and Obama saved the countries economy then who cares about the banks...


Did Private Mortgage insurance save the banks from disaster?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> What disaster?  The fact one where the banks got too big to fail and threatened to drag down the entire American economy?


Did Private Mortgage insurance save the banks from disaster?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did Private Mortgage insurance save the banks from disaster?


Bruddah, I know this is an inconvenient truth to whatever point it is you are trying to make.  But I sure am enjoying that watching you repeat yourself.  Not because it's an interesting point... but because I know that your just trying to regurgitate someone else's talking point, and just don't quite know how to lead the conversation where you want it to go unless it starts with that one line you keep repeating.  LOL


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did Private Mortgage insurance save the banks from disaster?


Which disaster was that?  The one where the banks got too big and threatened to drag the whole economy down with them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Bruddah, I know this is an inconvenient truth to whatever point it is you are trying to make.  But I sure am enjoying that watching you repeat yourself.  Not because it's an interesting point... but because I know that your just trying to regurgitate someone else's talking point, and just don't quite know how to lead the conversation where you want it to go unless it starts with that one line you keep repeating.  LOL


I lied.  4 options, Yes, no, maybe, I don't know.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I lied.  4 options, Yes, no, maybe, I don't know.


Lol... okay I'm going to go with you don't know.  Or else you'd be able to just make your point without my help.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Which disaster was that?


The PMI one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> The one where the banks got too big and threatened to drag the whole economy down with them?


No.  The PMI one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Lol... okay I'm going to go with you don't know.


That still leaves you with 4 options.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The PMI one.


Maybe you can describe what the disaster was that PMI was called on to save us from?  After all, talking about saving something when you don't know what you're saving it from is pretty meaningless.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That still leaves you with 4 options.


Okay Alex... what is Afghanistan for $300.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Maybe you can describe what the disaster was that PMI was called on to save us from?


PMI stands for Private Mortgage Insurance.  Hope that helped.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That still leaves you with 4 options.


So let me see if I've got this straight.  You have a question you want me to answer, and you get to pick what answers I'm allowed to give.  lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> After all, talking about saving something when you don't know what you're saving it from is pretty meaningless.


PMI has meaning.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> PMI stands for Private Mortgage Insurance.  Hope that helped.


Yes you've said that several times.  But you seem to have a harder time telling me what was the root of the disaster PMI did or didn't save us from.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Okay Alex... what is Afghanistan for $300.


I'm gonna guess they don't have PMI there.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> PMI has a meaning.


Yes it does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> So let me see if I've got this straight.  You have a question you want me to answer, and you get to pick what answers I'm allowed to give.  lol


I guess a non-answer could be a 5th option.  Why not?  I'm pretty liberal in that regard given that most people who are questioning the FHA discount recision have no idea how that insurance should work.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Yes it does.


For some.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

EMI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You know there were two women's marches, right?
> One of them actually had real women.


And one had reallly mad ugly hags.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Hateful dialogue... I'm the one in here offering to let Joe mow my lawn and Bernie clean my bathrooms after Trump crashes the economy.  How am I the hateful one?



*You'll be the one out of work if the doomsday scenario you suggest happens, so you might want to revise that silly comment.*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And one had reallly mad ugly hags.


Okay so upwards of a million women when out the day after Trump's inauguration and you didn't see a single one that was attractive?  I take it you're not much into women?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Okay so upwards of a million women when out the day after Trump's inauguration and you didn't see a single one that was attractive?  I take it you're not much into women?


Beauty is only skin deep, it's what's inside of those baby killing whores that is ugly. Yes, I like women. Send me a picture of your wife and I will give her a 1-10 rating.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Beauty is only skin deep, it's what's inside of those baby killing whores that is ugly. Yes, I like women. Send me a picture of your wife and I will give her a 1-10 rating.


Deny it all you want- but I've never met a straight dude who looks at a million women and doesn't find one who is attractive.
Honestly my only comment is it's a shame that some folks have to lead miserable lives, because they want to keep it on the down-low.  Just know, when you're ready... I'm here to support and can empathize with your situation.  I think you'll find most american's will too.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Okay so upwards of a million women when out the day after Trump's inauguration and you didn't see a single one that was attractive?  I take it you're not much into women?


There are beautiful women everywhere, even in places like Afghanistan, believe it or not.
Most of the "women" I saw in the "pussy rally" were not.
Im sure a few were clean and relatively attractive in another setting.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There are beautiful women everywhere, even in places like Afghanistan, believe it or not.


I agree.  Everywhere I go I see beautiful women.  I don't always agree with their political views... but I sure can't deny seeing them.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I agree.  Everywhere I go I see beautiful women.  I don't always agree with their political views... but I sure can't deny seeing them.


You have to admit, then, the "pussy rally" was not the Miss America pageant.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You have to admit, then, the "pussy rally" was not the Miss America pageant.


And you've got to admit between Joe's continual attacks on gay people (seemingly because he's afraid he might become one) and his latest statement that he look at a million women and found them all repulsive... that there is something queer going on over at the sherifs house?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> And you've got to admit between Joe's continual attacks on gay people (seemingly because he's afraid he might become one) and his latest statement that he look at a million women and found them all repulsive... that there is something queer going on over at the sherifs house?


I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You have to admit, then, the "pussy rally" was not the Miss America pageant.


Is that what's important to you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what's important to you?


Sometimes.


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently you were.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I'll take that as a yes.


I don't know.  Ever since I was a little boy I found women to be delightful to look at.  Their curves.  The way they move.  The sound of their voices.  Mmm... huge turn on to me.

So while I'll admit I didn't spend much time watching footage of the march... I can't imagine if I did my thoughts would have been none of them looked attractive enough to sleep with.  That's just not how straight men are wired.


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Bruddah, I know this is an inconvenient truth to whatever point it is you are trying to make.  But I sure am enjoying that watching you repeat yourself.  Not because it's an interesting point... but *because I know that your just trying to regurgitate someone else's talking point*, and just don't quite know how to lead the conversation where you want it to go unless it starts with that one line you keep repeating.  LOL


As usual, he's trying to take the conversation down a road only he sees and cares about.  Anything to get another opportunity to say QE or money supply again...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't know.  Ever since I was a little boy I found women to be delightful to look at.  Their curves.  The way they move.  So while I'll admit I didn't spend much time watching footage of the march... I can't imagine if I did my thoughts would have been none of them looked attractive enough to sleep with.  That's just not how straight men are wired.


Drink it in....







I think the one with the beard, and receeding hair line is mildly attractive.
Im sorry, the first one, wait maybe it was the second one with the thinner beard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't know.  Ever since I was a little boy I found women to be delightful to look at.  Their curves.  The way they move.  The sound of their voices.  Mmm... huge turn on to me.
> 
> So while I'll admit I didn't spend much time watching footage of the march... I can't imagine if I did my thoughts would have been none of them looked attractive enough to sleep with.  That's just not how straight men are wired.


Who told you about it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I don't know.  Ever since I was a little boy I found women to be delightful to look at.  Their curves.  The way they move.  The sound of their voices.  Mmm... huge turn on to me.
> 
> So while I'll admit I didn't spend much time watching footage of the march... I can't imagine if I did my thoughts would have been none of them looked attractive enough to sleep with.  That's just not how straight men are wired.


It's the Trump thing, "Look at her! I wouldn't sexually assault her she's ugly!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Drink it in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty is skin deep and doesn't last.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who told you about it?


The march?  Well no one specifically.  I'm working in Manhattan and two days after the Time Square Women's march (held the same day as the Washington DC one) you could see all the signs through clear trash bags- and I think I got the point.  (NYC doesn't have alleyways so the trash is put on the sidewalk for pickup).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Deny it all you want- but I've never met a straight dude who looks at a million women and doesn't find one who is attractive.
> Honestly my only comment is it's a shame that some folks have to lead miserable lives, because they want to keep it on the down-low.  Just know, when you're ready... I'm here to support and can empathize with your situation.  I think you'll find most american's will too.


I think you have me mixed up with wez.


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> And you've got to admit between Joe's continual attacks on gay people (seemingly because he's afraid he might become one) and his latest statement that he look at a million women and found them all repulsive... that there is something queer going on over at the sherifs house?


He's a living, breathing airport bathroom scandal....


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Drink it in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The two on the right look like they are 12 years old so I'll just ignore them.  But the reporter is cute, and the third one... well it reminds of a digital underground song:

_Hey yo fat girl, come here are ya ticklish?
Yeah, I called ya fat; look at me, I'm skinny
It never stopped me from getting busy
I'm a freak, I like the girls with the boom
I once got busy in a Burger King bathroom_

Read more: Digital Underground - Humpty Dance Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Deny it all you want- but I've never met a straight dude who looks at a million women and doesn't find one who is attractive.
> Honestly my only comment is it's a shame that some folks have to lead miserable lives, because they want to keep it on the down-low.  Just know, when you're ready... I'm here to support and can empathize with your situation.  I think you'll find most american's will too.


I really didn't bother to watch any of the baby killing rally, but in the news footage I saw there was not one woman there I would waste my time on. Ugly to the bone. Typical of a group of libs.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I really didn't bother to watch any of the baby killing rally, but in the news footage I saw there was not one woman there I would waste my time on. Ugly to the bone.


I'll bet you didn't see any women who got you going...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'll bet you didn't see any women who got you going...


I liked the reporter too.
Of course, she wasnt part of the "rally".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'll bet you didn't see any women who got you going...


They would only get me going to puke, I am not into hairy legs and pits. You must be into that sort of thing, but who am I to judge? No wonder you and wez agree on things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I liked the reporter too.
> Of course, she wasnt part of the "rally".


Of course, she was a conservative.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There are beautiful women everywhere, even in places like Afghanistan, believe it or not.
> Most of the "women" I saw in the "pussy rally" were not.
> Im sure a few were clean and relatively attractive in another setting.



*I'll bet 60 plus % were followers ( lemming ) and their tune changes when away from the pack mentality , Soros's money has a way of manipulating " marginal " Dems....That rally was not all women by a long shot, lots of paid handlers.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'll bet you didn't see any women who got you going...


Madonna, Judd or Katy Perry? Nah, not into STDs.
You never know what your going to get with a crowd like that, maybe in for a big surprise.


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Soros's money has a way of manipulating " marginal " Dems....That rally was not all women by a long shot, lots of paid handlers.*


I love how the low brow, marginal conspiracy nuts on the right have made Soros their boogeyman, crediting him with far more than any one human can accomplish and far worse than the two Koch brothers....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I love how the low brow, marginal conspiracy nuts on the right have made Soros their boogeyman, crediting him with far more than any one human can accomplish and far worse than the two Koch brothers....


All the protesters are paid for by Soros . . . I wonder how that system works?


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All the protesters are paid for by Soros . . . I wonder how that system works?


...and it's really "all".  I see Soros being blamed for protests worldwide...anytime someone doesn't like a protester, it adds a little spice to say it's Soros.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 29, 2017)

Im protesting the protesters.
Funding by me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> If Trump and Co. screw up peoples access to healthcare insurance, and his promise that every American would get access to insurance doesn't materialize- chances are videos of Hillary aren't going to calm them down any.


No it won't.  But their are some real solutions in the eurozone where access is much better because they have more doctors, more hospital beds, lower diabetes rates, and higher life expectancy and no Trump.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> He's a living, breathing airport bathroom scandal....


Haha..your the guy inviting other guys into a porta potty with you. Hilarious!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Just more attacks on Democrats.


Yes.  But the FHA Premium discount recision is one way to make American great again.  Cancel all funding to California Rail.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Hateful dialogue... I'm the one in here offering to let Joe mow my lawn and Bernie clean my bathrooms after Trump crashes the economy.  How am I the hateful one?


Lawn mowers use fossil fuels and Both have to use fossil fuels to get to your house.  That's hateful to the environment.


----------



## Wez (Jan 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Haha..your the guy inviting other guys into a porta potty with you. Hilarious!


Offer still stands, I know you're curious...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Offer still stands, I know you're curious...


Like I said...say hi to your wife for me. I'm sure he wont be mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lawn mowers use fossil fuels and Both have to use fossil fuels to get to your house.  That's hateful to the environment.


Yes, yes of course, all or nothing. Ask some people to think about their habits and where they could improve by not being so wasteful/messy and they curl up in a ball and cry, "Then NOTHING AT ALL! NOTHING AT ALL!" Is it that much to ask for you to actually consider the world around you, outside of your sphere of influence?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> Offer still stands, I know you're curious...


Ah yes, those that spew, "Personal responsibility and individual freedoms!" then want to tell you how to live and dictate what you can and can't do . . . usually based on their already filtered by interpretation, interpretation thereof, of centuries old writings that have been changed and "abridged" over time written by men who, some said God talked to them (which in those days was always the ultimate trump card).


----------



## Wez (Jan 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, those that spew, "Personal responsibility and individual freedoms!" then want to tell you how to live and dictate what you can and can't do . . . usually based on their already filtered by interpretation, interpretation thereof, of centuries old writings that have been changed and "abridged" over time written by men who, some said God talked to them (which in those days was always the ultimate trump card).


Group delusion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes of course, all or nothing. Ask some people to think about their habits and where they could improve by not being so wasteful/messy and they curl up in a ball and cry, "Then NOTHING AT ALL! NOTHING AT ALL!" Is it that much to ask for you to actually consider the world around you, outside of your sphere of influence?


No.  Consideration is all you posers do.  You pay lip service to the environment while your very life relies on fossil fuels.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> Group delusion.


And again


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 30, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Hateful dialogue... I'm the one in here offering to let Joe mow my lawn and Bernie clean my bathrooms after Trump crashes the economy.  How am I the hateful one?


I love when you people make predictions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, those that spew, "Personal responsibility and individual freedoms!" then want to tell you how to live and dictate what you can and can't do . . . usually based on their already filtered by interpretation, interpretation thereof, of centuries old writings that have been changed and "abridged" over time written by men who, some said God talked to them (which in those days was always the ultimate trump card).


Where should I send your prescription for antibiotics?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Where should I send your prescription for antibiotics?


May be too late for that.
I got a hacksaw, and a bottle of Wild Turkey.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 30, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


Me too... that why I keep making them.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 30, 2017)

Have to say, I'm pleased with Trump so far.  I mean... now that I'm officially in the I hope he fails camp... his first week couldn't have gone any better.  I mean think back to the tea-party rally's or trumps election rallies and those both changed the face of the republican party.  Now think about how small those rally's were compared the women's marches and anti-muslim ban rallies.  

And all the anti-trump marches were spontaneous, that's the best part.  Imagine what it will be like 6 months or a year down the road unless Donny Little Hands stops acting so desperate to get his name in the papers with all these poorly written, ill conceived executive orders.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> Group delusion.


85% of the world population is part of a delusional group.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Have to say, I'm pleased with Trump so far.  I mean... now that I'm officially in the I hope he fails camp... his first week couldn't have gone any better.  I mean think back to the tea-party rally's or trumps election rallies and those both changed the face of the republican party.  Now think about how small those rally's were compared the women's marches and anti-muslim ban rallies.
> 
> And all the anti-trump marches were spontaneous, that's the best part.  Imagine what it will be like 6 months or a year down the road unless Donny Little Hands stops acting so desperate to get his name in the papers with all these poorly written, ill conceived executive orders.


Youʻre more wounded then we were led to believe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Me too... *that why* I keep making them.


signs of emotional distress


----------



## Wez (Jan 30, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> 85% of the world population is part of a delusional group.....


That would be the "group" part.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> That would be the "group" part.


Looks like your part of the minority that believe they know better. You know.... smarter than the group.
As smart as you believe yourself to be, you sure are humble.

Muahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....................................................


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 30, 2017)

Reall


Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, those that spew, "Personal responsibility and individual freedoms!" then want to tell you how to live and dictate what you can and can't do . . . usually based on their already filtered by interpretation, interpretation thereof, of centuries old writings that have been changed and "abridged" over time written by men who, some said God talked to them (which in those days was always the ultimate trump card).


Really? Changed? Where?


----------



## Wez (Jan 30, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Looks like your part of the minority that believe they know better.


Said nothing about better, just different.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  Consideration is all you posers do.  You pay lip service to the environment while your very life relies on fossil fuels.


Thinking is better than, not only the refusal of, but the demonization thereof.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I love when you people make predictions.


https://www.google.com/search?q=a+mans+got+to+know+his+limitations&oq=a+mans+got+&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l3.9472j0j4&client=ms-android-verizon&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thinking is better than, not only the refusal of, but the demonization thereof.


Your attempt at eloquence is embarassing.  Good grief, get some help and keep it simple.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, those that spew, "Personal responsibility and individual freedoms!" then want to tell you how to live and dictate what you can and can't do . . . usually based on their already filtered by interpretation, interpretation thereof, of centuries old writings that have been changed and "abridged" over time written by men who, some said God talked to them (which in those days was always the ultimate trump card).


You guys are really hurting.  One idea at a time.  You might be more brilliant if you paste instead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You guys are really hurting.  One idea at a time.  You might be more brilliant if you paste instead.


Sorry, at times I post my opinion . . . my opinion doesn't come from a "How to" book.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> May be too late for that.
> I got a hacksaw, and a bottle of Wild Turkey.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your attempt at eloquence is embarassing.  Good grief, get some help and keep it simple.


"eloquence"? Is that what it is? Sorry if it makes you scratch your head.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry, at times I post my opinion . . . my opinion doesn't come from a "How to" book.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "eloquence"? Is that what it is? Sorry if it makes you scratch your head.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 31, 2017)

I thought this was interesting take on the future of nuclear power...




Bloomberg View said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-01-31/the-dream-of-cheap-nuclear-power-is-over
> *The Dream of Cheap Nuclear Power Is Over*
> *The biggest problem with nuclear isn’t safety -- it’s cost. The economics of nuclear are almost certain to keep it a marginal part of the energy mix, especially in the U.S.*
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I thought this was interesting take on the future of nuclear power...


We have no idea what the full cost of a nuclear power plant will be because we have never had a full-out accident, and we have only retired a few of the earlier, smaller ones.  By law (the Price-Anderson Act of 1957), operators of nuclear plants can purchase what amounts to insurance through a common pool arrangement, with a limit to the amount of claims that would be paid.  No rational insurance company wanted to get involved insuring against a catastrophe for which they had no experience.

The largest payout from the pool was for the Three Mile Island event.  A little over $1 million was paid to claimants who had evacuated the area or had lost wages due to suspension of local businesses, even though no official evacuation order had been given, and about $70 million to claimants through a class-action suit brought by nearby residents without them having to show any real damage, just proximity.  The insurance pool costs each plant about $375 million a year, and with the pooling arrangement among the plants, could handle claims up to about $12 billion.  Beyond that, claimants would be just SOL, although it is not unreasonable to assume that the federal government would throw money at it.

The current San Onofre saga is another reason to be wary of large nuclear power plants - the owner/operators (So Cal Edison and SDG&E) and manufacturers combined to produce an unusable design.  In a rational industry, a company that screw up that badly just absorbs its mistake by reducing its profits, or goes bankrupt.  The operators of SONGS want their customers to foot the bill, and almost had that accomplished until newspapers and Friends of the Earth discovered documents that showed the settlement had been arranged between the operators and the Public Utilities Commission in illegal private meetings.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I thought this was interesting take on the future of nuclear power...


Economics.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 31, 2017)

espola said:


> We have no idea what the full cost of a nuclear power plant will be because we have never had a full-out accident, and we have only retired a few of the earlier, smaller ones.  By law (the Price-Anderson Act of 1957), operators of nuclear plants can purchase what amounts to insurance through a common pool arrangement, with a limit to the amount of claims that would be paid.  No rational insurance company wanted to get involved insuring against a catastrophe for which they had no experience.
> 
> The largest payout from the pool was for the Three Mile Island event.  A little over $1 million was paid to claimants who had evacuated the area or had lost wages due to suspension of local businesses, even though no official evacuation order had been given, and about $70 million to claimants through a class-action suit brought by nearby residents without them having to show any real damage, just proximity.  The insurance pool costs each plant about $375 million a year, and with the pooling arrangement among the plants, could handle claims up to about $12 billion.  Beyond that, claimants would be just SOL, although it is not unreasonable to assume that the federal government would throw money at it.
> 
> The current San Onofre saga is another reason to be wary of large nuclear power plants - the owner/operators (So Cal Edison and SDG&E) and manufacturers combined to produce an unusable design.  In a rational industry, a company that screw up that badly just absorbs its mistake by reducing its profits, or goes bankrupt.  The operators of SONGS want their customers to foot the bill, and almost had that accomplished until newspapers and Friends of the Earth discovered documents that showed the settlement had been arranged between the operators and the Public Utilities Commission in illegal private meetings.


What they were saying in the article is it's not really the risk of a disaster that's stopping them anymore.  But rather it's that is costs almost nine billion to build one.  And that nine billion doesn't see any return until the day you finishing building it.  Where as what did they say... "more than 1,000 times as much as a new fracking well, and more than 3,000 times as much as the world’s biggest solar plant."

Sorta like what natural gas has done to coal... there are just better alternatives unless you're going to use government funds and subsidize them.


----------



## Wez (Jan 31, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I thought this was interesting take on the future of nuclear power...


It was, now you got me wondering about my investments in the nuclear industry (been down and out for a long time), damn you!!  8)


----------



## tenacious (Jan 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> It was, now you got me wondering about my investments in the nuclear industry (been down and out for a long time), damn you!!  8)


I was thinking about that too.  It's hard to know what to do with Trump?  Nat gas and solar seem to make the most economic sense.  Well not solar so much as the technology that is needed to interface the energy coming in from the panels, and with the houses electrical system (i.e. storage batteries, car chargers, water heaters, etc).  

That said, I'm just some guy on the internet so take that advise for what it's worth...


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2017)

tenacious said:


> What they were saying in the article is it's not really the risk of a disaster that's stopping them anymore.  But rather it's that is costs almost nine billion to build one.  And that nine billion doesn't see any return until the day you finishing building it.  Where as what did they say... "more than 1,000 times as much as a new fracking well, and more than 3,000 times as much as the world’s biggest solar plant."
> 
> Sorta like what natural gas has done to coal... there are just better alternatives unless you're going to use government funds and subsidize them.


A safe nuclear plant is expensive.  A cheap nuclear plant is not safe.

I think the way the Navy operates its reactors is a good model for the nuclear industry in general.  The operators are selected from the best applicants, they are highly trained in all facets of operation (including simulated disasters),  and they sleep in the structure housing the reactor.


----------



## Wez (Jan 31, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I was thinking about that too.  It's hard to know what to do with Trump?  Nat gas and solar seem to make the most economic sense.  Well not solar so much as the technology that is needed to interface the energy coming in from the panels, and with the houses electrical system (i.e. storage batteries, car chargers, water heaters, etc).
> 
> That said, I'm just some guy on the internet so take that advise for what it's worth...


Have you seen the long term performance of stocks in the Solar industry?  It's God awful!  Take a look at the Solar ETF, "TAN".  The chart since inception is like a ski slope...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> It was, now you got me wondering about my investments in the nuclear industry (been down and out for a long time), damn you!!  8)


Retail right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Have you seen the long term performance of stocks in the Solar industry?  It's God awful!  Take a look at the Solar ETF, "TAN".  The chart since inception is like a ski slope...


You should have bought the puts to go with your convictions.


----------



## Torros (Jan 31, 2017)

I always found it odd that with the Pacific Ocean at our doorstep that someone has not figured out a way to build hydro-electric plant. The salt water could be problematic.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 31, 2017)

Torros said:


> I always found it odd that with the Pacific Ocean at our doorstep that someone has not figured out a way to build hydro-electric plant. The salt water could be problematic.


Tidal swings are reliable.


----------



## Wez (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Tidal swings are reliable.


Not sure these create enough power to pay for themselves, which has been the problem with wave power.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not sure these create enough power to pay for themselves, which has been the problem with wave power.


Wave power is not as reliable as tidal power.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Tidal swings are reliable.


Most So Cal tides are pitiful.  The northern stretches of  Sea of Cortez have tide swings of at least 6 feet and sometimes more than 20 feet depending on the phase of the moon.  Land is cheap and there are big markets for power in easy reach.  Tides are predictable, plus or minus wind and rain effects, and sometimes the maximum power available occurs during peak demand times.

http://sanfelipe.com.mx/weather/tide-calendars/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Most So Cal tides are pitiful.  The northern stretches of  Sea of Cortez have tide swings of at least 6 feet and sometimes more than 20 feet depending on the phase of the moon.  Land is cheap and there are big markets for power in easy reach.  Tides are predictable, plus or minus wind and rain effects, and sometimes the maximum power available occurs during peak demand times.
> 
> http://sanfelipe.com.mx/weather/tide-calendars/


Even in a "pitiful" tidal swing, creative engineering can bottleneck enough water to create tremendous force.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> May be too late for that.
> I got a hacksaw, and a bottle of Wild Turkey.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Even in a "pitiful" tidal swing, creative engineering can bottleneck enough water to create tremendous force.


Whose beach are you going to take?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Whose beach are you going to take?


I listened to a presentation once about  building a floating airport for San Diego that would be just off the coast and include water "turbines" underneath to provide power for the facility . . . didn't get much traction.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I listened to a presentation once about  building a floating airport for San Diego that would be just off the coast and include water "turbines" underneath to provide power for the facility . . . didn't get much traction.


I remember that.
I was thinking more something that can funnel tides through turbines.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Whose beach are you going to take?


Murphy's or Brennan's.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I remember that.
> I was thinking more something that can funnel tides through turbines.


Like the blow hole?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the blow hole?


La Bufadora!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> La Bufadora!


Simon ese!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2017)

My pal at work today (big Trump guy from day one) was telling me about something they built at Lake Hodges that was suppose to pump water to Olivenhain then send it back down the hill and generate power . . . seems it didn't work . . . he called it the money pit.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My pal at work today (big Trump guy from day one) was telling me about something they built at Lake Hodges that was suppose to pump water to Olivenhain then send it back down the hill and generate power . . . seems it didn't work . . . he called it the money pit.


The interconnecting tunnel was built to better manage the level of Lake Hodges, so that it doesn't waste water by overflowing in wet years like it used to.  I remember coming back up Del Dios Highway after a game in RSF (in 2000?) when we pulled over to watch the overflow.  When Hodges starts to get full, they pump water into Olivenhain, and when it is less full it can be used for extra storage.  Before that tunnel was built, Hodges didn't contribute much to the local water management, despite being owned by the City of San Diego.

I don't recall ever hearing any idea about gaining any power from the pumps.  Rule #1 - Energy is conserved.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 31, 2017)

http://bit.ly/2keKwrF


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://bit.ly/2keKwrF


My Trump buddy told me about that today . . . he said that everyone one was cheering her until she started the racial stuff, then they went silent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Braddah's all time favorite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> http://bit.ly/2keKwrF


I wonder if she is single?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2017)

Happy Black History Month.
I am glad this guy is History.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My pal at work today (big Trump guy from day one) was telling me about something they built at Lake Hodges that was suppose to pump water to Olivenhain then send it back down the hill and generate power . . . seems it didn't work . . . he called it the money pit.


They had a plan to do that at Lake Elsinore. Problem was they planned to store the water in a canyon above the lake and people were concerned that the wildlife that lived there would have nowhere to go.


----------



## Wez (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 1, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> They had a plan to do that at Lake Elsinore. Problem was they planned to store the water in a canyon above the lake and people were concerned that the wildlife that lived there would have nowhere to go.


Lakes are great habitats for wildlife, especially in times of drought.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 1, 2017)

Wez said:


>


I never go to starbucks, unless Im on the road.
I have a bad ass coffee machine.


----------



## Wez (Feb 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I never go to starbucks, unless Im on the road.
> I have a bad ass coffee machine.


I give Starbucks so much money I feel like an investor....


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I never go to starbucks, unless Im on the road.
> I have a bad ass coffee machine.


Isn't that made by a company that also makes bidets?  Bad ass, indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Isn't that made by a company that also makes bidets?  Bad ass, indeed.


Ain't that some shit.


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2017)

Worse than the California Congressman who escaped out the back when people at his "town hall" meeting wanted to talk about ACA repeal is the Virginia Congresswoman who publicized two "mobile office" events to speak with constituents about issues of concern to them, including ACA, and then didn't show up at either, sending office interns instead.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Isn't that made by a company that also makes bidets?  Bad ass, indeed.


Franke makes bidets?
I know they make other plumbing fixtures.
Who knew?
My coffee machine is bad ass.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Worse than the California Congressman who escaped out the back when people at his "town hall" meeting wanted to talk about ACA repeal is the Virginia Congresswoman who publicized two "mobile office" events to speak with constituents about issues of concern to them, including ACA, and then didn't show up at either, sending office interns instead.


I think the ACA itself is worse than both, ..by a long shot.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ain't that some shit.


Bad ass shit.
I got two hoppers and a milk steamer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks like 6 more weeks of winter after the groundhog saw it's shadow this morning in Gobblers Knob.
Gobblers Knob, sounds like a place Wezdumb would frequent.


----------



## Wez (Feb 2, 2017)

*Anarchists, NOT Cal students, responsible for violence in UC Berkeley protests*

http://www.californiagoldenblogs.com/2017/2/2/14482840/anarchists-uc-berkeley-violence-protests-california-golden-bears

_The violence was instigated by a group of about 150 masked agitators who came onto campus and interrupted an otherwise non-violent protest.

...

The masked agitators came to campus eastbound on Bancroft Way, and fire damage and other destruction to the Stiles Hall construction site, where a new residence hall is planned, was reported. The group entered campus and immediately began throwing rocks at officers. In an effort to avoid injuries to innocent members of the surrounding crowd who might have been caught in the middle, police officers exercised restraint and did not respond with force.

Agitators also attacked some members of the crowd who were rescued by police. UCPD reported no major injuries and about a half dozen minor injuries. Mutual aid officers from the city of Oakland and from Alameda County arrived at Berkeley around 7:45 p.m. to assist UCPD and Berkeley city police._


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> He's a living, breathing airport bathroom scandal....



*You don't know " Joe " personally, and his comments are forum comments. *

*I can say the same about you but with more certainty based on your disgusting remarks to BI....*

*You are a living, breathing airport bathroom scandal waiting to transpire....*


----------



## Wez (Feb 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You don't know " Joe " personally, and his comments are forum comments. *
> 
> *I can say the same about you but with more certainty based on your disgusting remarks to BI....*
> 
> *You are a living, breathing airport bathroom scandal waiting to transpire....*


Thanks for the "I know you are but what am I?" response.  Solid work as usual.


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Have to say, I'm pleased with Trump so far.  I mean... now that I'm officially in the I hope he fails camp... his first week couldn't have gone any better.  I mean think back to the tea-party rally's or trumps election rallies and those both changed the face of the republican party.  Now think about how small those rally's were compared the women's marches and anti-muslim ban rallies.
> 
> And all the anti-trump marches were spontaneous, that's the best part.  Imagine what it will be like 6 months or a year down the road unless Donny Little Hands stops acting so desperate to get his name in the papers with all these poorly written, ill conceived executive orders.





			
				tenacious said:
			
		

> " Now think about how small those rally's were compared the women's marches and anti-muslim ban rallies.  "


*What a load of crap...*


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Thanks for the "I know you are but what am I?" response.  Solid work as usual.



*Your forum remarks speak volumes....and you have the consistency to back it up.*

*You only need a mirror to see your failure.....*


----------



## Wez (Feb 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What a load of crap...*


More solid work, great retort, we all learned something.


----------



## Wez (Feb 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> *Anarchists, NOT Cal students, responsible for violence in UC Berkeley protests*
> 
> http://www.californiagoldenblogs.com/2017/2/2/14482840/anarchists-uc-berkeley-violence-protests-california-golden-bears
> 
> ...


Bernie, did you see this?

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/01/us/milo-yiannopoulos-berkeley/

_At least six people were injured. Some were attacked by the agitators -- who are a part of an anarchist group known as the "Black Bloc" that has been causing problems in Oakland for years, said Dan Mogulof, UC Berkeley spokesman._


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bernie, did you see this?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/01/us/milo-yiannopoulos-berkeley/
> 
> _At least six people were injured. Some were attacked by the agitators -- who are a part of an anarchist group known as the "Black Bloc" that has been causing problems in Oakland for years, said Dan Mogulof, UC Berkeley spokesman._


Why do these outside agitators only show up when a conservative wants to speak?
Why dont they beat people and break things when leftist speakers show up?
I dont see any outrage toward these instigators.
I see excuses from the left because they see the tide swinging.

Im sure there are many good students at Cal.
I dont doubt many of them are embarrassed, but I also dont doubt the complicity by others involved, outside, and within the university social climate.
They've done it many times before. 
They shut out conservative voices.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Bad ass shit.
> I got two hoppers and a milk steamer.


Back in the day, rat would have picked up on this one.
Now I gotta be the straight man, and the funny guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why do these outside agitators only show up when a conservative wants to speak?
> Why dont they beat people and break things when leftist speakers show up?
> I dont see any outrage toward these instigators.
> I see excuses from the left because they see the tide swinging.
> ...


I guess that pure unadulterated stupidity, racism and hate brings out the worst in people.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why do these outside agitators only show up when a conservative wants to speak?
> Why dont they beat people and break things when leftist speakers show up?
> I dont see any outrage toward these instigators.
> I see excuses from the left because they see the tide swinging.
> ...


You are supporting Milo?  He is a self-centered opportunist.  He has no interest in conservatives except to find ignorant fools who will support his antics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2017)

espola said:


> You are supporting Milo?  He is a self-centered opportunist.  He has no interest in conservatives except to find ignorant fools who will support his antics.


Sounds like you hate gays.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Back in the day, rat would have picked up on this one.
> Now I gotta be the straight man, and the funny guy.


When I come home from a long day of busting rods I'm tired and on days when there are pages of new posts to go through I admittedly speed read my way through . . . of course having those that only attack other posters on ignore some of the pages aren't as long, which is a good thing. See ya later, I gotta go Build America!


----------



## Wez (Feb 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why do these outside agitators only show up when a conservative wants to speak?
> Why dont they beat people and break things when leftist speakers show up?


It's extreme leftists doing the violence, would be my guess.  Point remains, it wasn't hippy Berkeley students doing the violence and destruction.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 3, 2017)

I didn't realize this, but according to Harvard 51% of American's age 18 to 29 no longer support capitalism.  Probably because they see the debt their and future generations will be left with?  But anyway, Nancy Pelosi was asked about this and I thought she had an interesting answer, and I agree with her... 






Link to Huffpost article:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/nancy-pelosi-town-hall_us_58937228e4b06f344e407154?section=politics


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I didn't realize this, but according to Harvard 51% of American's age 18 to 29 no longer support capitalism.  Probably because they see the debt their and future generations will be left with?  But anyway, Nancy Pelosi was asked about this and I thought she had an interesting answer, and I agree with her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was freaking hilarious!  "... Not just democrats, not just leftist.....  ". Proud parent and NYU moment.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That was freaking hilarious!  "... Not just democrats, not just leftist.....  ". Proud parent and NYU moment.


So once again you've got nothing to say other then to attack the messenger?  
Yawn...  sorry bubba, but putting you on ignore for a while.  Your one note response slow things down to much to bother to read anymore.


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's extreme leftists doing the violence, would be my guess.  Point remains, it wasn't hippy Berkeley students doing the violence and destruction.


They are self-avowed anarchists, kind of like Bannon and Milo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2017)

tenacious said:


> So once again you've got nothing to say other then to attack the messenger?
> Yawn...  sorry bubba, but putting you on ignore for a while.  Your one note response slow things down to much to bother to read anymore.


OUCH!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2017)

espola said:


> They are self-avowed anarchists, kind of like Bannon and Milo.


Is Steve Bannon the Second Most Powerful Man in the World? | Time ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2017)

tenacious said:


> So once again you've got nothing to say other then to attack the messenger?
> Yawn...  sorry bubba, but putting you on ignore for a while.  Your one note response slow things down to much to bother to read anymore.


I guess when you are out of your league it's time to scoot, you may be in over your head in this soccer forum. You might consider running for a spot in the Ca legislature.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2017)

espola said:


> They are self-avowed anarchists, kind of like Bannon and Milo.


More dribble, you should have that looked at.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2017)

tenacious said:


> So once again you've got nothing to say other then to attack the messenger?


His words are an attack on self.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Yawn...  sorry bubba,.


Far be it from me to deny an oxygen starved brain.


----------



## Wez (Feb 3, 2017)

What a shock to see happening with an administration filled with Goldman Sachs people.

http://www.npr.org/2017/02/03/513224023/trump-to-take-aim-at-dodd-frank-investor-protections-rule-in-executive-action

*Trump To Take Aim At Dodd-Frank, Investor Protections Rule In Executive Action*

*




*


----------



## espola (Feb 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> What a shock to see happening with an administration filled with Goldman Sachs people.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2017/02/03/513224023/trump-to-take-aim-at-dodd-frank-investor-protections-rule-in-executive-action
> 
> ...


They should replace Dodd-Frank with the original Glass-Stegall, updated where needed for current conditions.


----------



## Wez (Feb 3, 2017)

espola said:


> They should replace Dodd-Frank with the original Glass-Stegall, updated where needed for current conditions.


There is plenty in DF worth keeping.  Yea, take a look at it and modify it, but to discuss throwing it out entirely and the DOL rule as well...

Just more of that "looking out for the common man" and "draining the swamp".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2017)

tenacious said:


> sorry bubba, but putting you on ignore for a while.


no apologies necessary. Take all the time you need and come back more tenacious then youʻve ever been.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Your one note response slow things down *to* much to bother to read anymore.


I need to slow things down when people mispell "too" or read to make sure they didnʻt mispell anything.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2017)

espola said:


> They are self-avowed anarchists, kind of like Bannon and Milo.


Coocoo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2017)

It Looks Like Congressional Black Caucus Doesn’t Want to Dilute its Racial Purity
Congressman Adriano Espaillat was elected to represent the New York district formerly represented by tax cheat Charles Rangel. Espaillat describes himself as a “Latino of African descent” but the Congressional Black Caucus isn’t sure he’s black enough to join.

Rep. Adriano Espaillat wants to join the Congressional Black Caucus. The question for the group’s members is whether he qualifies as African-American.

So far, the answer is no.

Espaillat, who in November became the first Dominican-American elected to Congress, identifies himself as a “Latino of African descent.” The CBC has a long-standing policy of limiting its caucus to African-American members, denying membership to white lawmakers in the past who have tried to join, even if they represent majority-minority districts.

The New York Democrat hasn’t formally asked to join but has been in discussions with CBC leadership. Espaillat has already joined the Congressional Hispanic Caucus.

It’s often said that the only standards the left has are double standards. It’s often said because it’s true. Racial discrimination on the left is allowed and encouraged.


----------



## Wez (Feb 6, 2017)

Amazing story about how off the rails we've gone...

How to fix our Healthcare system, bypass it and fly to India...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2017/01/29/health-care-surgery-india-america-disruption-column/97056938/

*U.S. health care needs a wakeup call from India*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When I come home from a long day of busting rods I'm tired and on days when there are pages of new posts to go through I admittedly speed read my way through . . . of course having those that only attack other posters on ignore some of the pages aren't as long, which is a good thing. See ya later, I gotta go Build America!


*Ratty, you've got a bucket of excuses for your selective Lemming Liberal remarks....of course if you educated yourself on the real issues you would have a whole new respect for why the vote turned out the way it did.*

*Just don't mess with " Dirty Joe " on the job sites, he'll twist your brain sideways and you'll need the day off after the encounter.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Amazing story about how off the rails we've gone...
> 
> How to fix our Healthcare system, bypass it and fly to India...
> 
> ...


The article did not address any type of malpractice insurance cost incurred by doctors in both countries.  I like the Schumpetarian narrative though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2017)

*Missouri Governor Signs Right-To-Work Bill Passed By GOP Legislature*

*Nice.*
*http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5898c2d2e4b09bd304bcab13?*


----------



## HBE (Feb 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When I come home from a long day of busting rods I'm tired and on days when there are pages of new posts to go through I admittedly speed read my way through . . . of course having those that only attack other posters on ignore some of the pages aren't as long, which is a good thing. See ya later, I gotta go Build America!


I thought you were a structural steel guy? You've switched over to rod busting huh, that's some back breaking work......


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 6, 2017)

Seems more and more gays are speaking out against the Progressive Left..

Why I left the left

https://www.prageru.com/


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Why I left the left
> 
> https://www.prageru.com/


http://www.businessinsider.com/why-i-left-republican-party-register-democrat-2016-10

*Why I left the Republican Party to become a Democrat*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/why-i-left-republican-party-register-democrat-2016-10
> 
> *Why I left the Republican Party to become a Democrat*


Funny regurgitation Wez. Did you even read the article?


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny regurgitation Wez. Did you even read the article?


That's a strange response, are you implying your article was somehow more important?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's a strange response, are you implying your article was somehow more important?


More relevant to the title of the article. Yours was more thinly veiled Trump bashing. But you wouldn't know the difference.  Fail again..


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> More relevant to the title of the article. Yours was more thinly veiled Trump bashing. But you wouldn't know the difference.  Fail again..


You realize your link took anyone who cared to click on it to the home site, not an article, lol?  Talk about fail....


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> You realize your link took anyone who cared to click on it to the home site, not an article, lol?  Talk about fail....


Shhhh... Don't tell him.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Anyone know where I can buy some undetected counterfeit money?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> You realize your link took anyone who cared to click on it to the home site, not an article, lol?  Talk about fail....





Wez said:


> You realize your link took anyone who cared to click on it to the home site, not an article, lol?  Talk about fail....


That's odd. Works fine for me. I guess you even fail at that..


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Here you go Wez. Hopefully you don't fail at this.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Hopefully you don't fail at this.[/MEDIA]


Dude, I'm guessing you've been failing your whole life...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Dude, I'm guessing you've been failing your whole life...


Actually thats one of the truest statements you have made Wez.

I fail all the time. 

I failed when I first started learning to ski.  But I learned from it and now can ski anywhere on the mountain.

I failed so much when I started to race Mountain Bikes that a major bike manufacturer gave me a 8k bike to race on. And guess what.. I still failed.

I have failed at bidding jobs. But continued to bid them.

My kids have failed too. My daughter playing in college was cut from her first club team at U12.

My oldedt failed his drivers test.

My oldest dd failed to make Varsity soccer her Freshman year.

My youngest has failed to stop every PK.

I failed over the weekend on my bike. And have the scabs to prove it.

I'll ptobably fail at Mammoth later this month.


My wife failed... no actually my wife hasn't failed. 

So thanks Wez, I appreciate the love..


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So thanks Wez, I appreciate the love..


Just giving what I get.  You keep forgetting that...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Anyone know where I can buy some undetected counterfeit money?


Why?  What's wrong with the fiat money that you currently have?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh, and I fail to drive the speed limit every day.  I'm working on that one..


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just giving what I get.  You keep forgetting that...


Lol. You're funny if nothing else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2017)

Why the helmet? Puss/queer bait.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Now you got me thinking about things I fail at Wez. 

Fishing. I fail at fishing. I have reeled in a few Mackerel though, probably because I was using them as live bait. 

I also failed at a Snowshoe race. Strapping on Snowshoes for the first time ever just moments before the race was a comical failure.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Now you got me thinking about things I fail at Wez.


You do realize you started the "fail" stuff?


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> You do realize you started the "fail" stuff?


I'm guessing you really don't like when I take pokes at Religion so you go right to a dark place and think of me as the enemy.  Don't be like a radical Islamist who can't take their religion being subject to parody...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

I guess leaving your Passport at home when you're trying to fly to Holland counts as a fail as well. Guilty.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess leaving your Passport at home when you're trying to fly to Holland counts as a fail as well. Guilty.


I would love to visit Holland, I'm jealous.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm guessing you really don't like when I take pokes at Religion so you go right to a dark place and think of me as the enemy.  Don't be like a radical Islamist who can't take their religion being subject to parody...


I fail to see your point of view...


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I fail to see your point of view...


I was just trying to figure out why you are always so hostile, was taking a guess...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I would love to visit Holland, I'm jealous.


It's  very green, wet and liberal. Kinda like Oregon. But the chocolate is much better and so is the Soccer.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> It's  very green, wet and liberal. Kinda like Oregon. But the chocolate is much better and so is the Soccer.


I have a Cruyff jersey.  If you aint Dutch, you aint much!


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I have a Cruyff jersey.  If you aint Dutch, you aint much!


I met him once on a flight to Holland. Somewhere I have not only his autograph but Mohamed Ali and OJs. OJ signed it "Peace".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2017)

Judy Garland's ex-husband claims 'Wizard of Oz' munchkins sexually harassed star

Those little fuckers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I was just trying to figure out why you are always so hostile, was taking a guess...


What a joke.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why the helmet? Puss/queer bait.


I get royalties on the use of the term,  "queerbait".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Lol. You're funny if nothing else.


Funny? Delusional is the word you might be searching for...


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Anyone know where I can buy some undetected counterfeit money?



*Use your printer and rub your green skin on it.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I get royalties on the use of the term,  "queerbait".


I would have hat tipped you, but everyone already knows.


----------



## HBE (Feb 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> It's  very green, wet and liberal. Kinda like Oregon. But the chocolate is much better and so is the Soccer.


Hey Hey Hey easy there, I'll tell you this much about Pacific Northwest, they are passionate soccer fans. I would describe Pacific Northwest as Libertarians, they love their weed and Guns.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2017)

HBE said:


> weed and Guns.....


Probably not a good mix, kinda like Wezdumb and pussy.


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Judy Garland's ex-husband claims 'Wizard of Oz' munchkins sexually harassed star
> 
> Those little fuckers.



*Half pints on the rage......*







*And then there was the Oompa Loompas & Paris Hilton....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Half pints on the rage......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a movie title.


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2017)

It seems to me that if a person is nominated for Attorney General, and some citizens have concerns that that person might not be a good choice for the job because of a history of apparently racist actions and statements, those concerns ought to be a topic for debate in the Senate.

However, if that person is himself a Senator, it is not permitted under Senate rules to make any such criticism of him.  How convenient.

I don't want to believe that all the Republicans in the US Senate are racists, but there actions today are indistinguishable from actions that would be taken by racists in this situation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't want to believe that all the Republicans in the US Senate are racists, but there actions today are indistinguishable from actions that would be taken by racists in this situation.


Who are you kidding Magoo, that is exactly what you believe. 
The only thing they told her was shut the fuck up and sit the fuck down Pocahontas.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who are you kidding Magoo, that is exactly what you believe.
> The only thing they told her was shut the fuck up and sit the fuck down Pocahontas.


I will give you the opportunity to explain why you used the term "Pocahontas".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> I will give you the opportunity to explain why you used the term "Pocahontas".


How kind of you.
Isn't she an Injun?


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How kind of you.
> Isn't she an Injun?


So you were just being racist?

I'm not sure what you were trying to insert there.


----------



## Wez (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> So you were just being racist?


Did you just arrive here??


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> It seems to me that if a person is nominated for Attorney General, and some citizens have concerns that that person might not be a good choice for the job because of a history of apparently racist actions and statements, those concerns ought to be a topic for debate in the Senate.
> 
> However, if that person is himself a Senator, it is not permitted under Senate rules to make any such criticism of him.  How convenient.
> 
> I don't want to believe that all the Republicans in the US Senate are racists, but there actions today are indistinguishable from actions that would be taken by racists in this situation.


Racism is in your head.  Make a case for discrimination instead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> So you were just being racist?
> 
> I'm not sure what you were trying to insert there.


What is racist about that? Didn't she say she was part Injun because that is what her parents told her?


----------



## Wez (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is racist about that? Didn't she say she was part Injun because that is what her parents told her?


Did you mean "Pocahontas" in a complimentary way?  Or were you using it like trump does, as a racist insult?


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racism is in your head.  Make a case for discrimination instead.


Mrs. King's letter, that Senator Warren was forbidden to read on the floor of the Senate, was making just such a case about little jeffy.


----------



## Wez (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Mrs. King's letter, that Senator Warren was forbidden to read on the floor of the Senate, was making just such a case about little jeffy.


http://thehill.com/blogs/floor-action/senate/318515-sanders-dems-read-coretta-scott-kings-letter-after-warren-silenced

*Sanders, Dems read Coretta Scott King's letter after Warren silenced*


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Four of the five San Diego County Supervisors are retiring after their current terms.  One of their first actions after they were succesfully re-elected was to increase their salaries by 12.5%, and thus their lifetime pensions.  The only vote against was by the newly-elected Kristin Gaspar - and it is not clear whether she will be accepting the raise herself.

In the state of the county address given recently by Dianne Jacob, the least-qualified of the incipient retirees, she pointed out that the County budget is about $100 million in the red this year.  Imagine that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/floor-action/senate/318515-sanders-dems-read-coretta-scott-kings-letter-after-warren-silenced
> 
> *Sanders, Dems read Coretta Scott King's letter after Warren silenced*


What's the difference?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Did you mean "Pocahontas" in a complimentary way?  Or were you using it like trump does, as a racist insult?


If she proves she is an Indian then I am complimenting her, but if she was lying when she made that statement then I am making fun of the lying white whore.

The problem is that no one ever found evidence to support Warren’s claim that she is part Cherokee and Delaware either. As the Washington _Post_ explained in September 2012, the issue emerged when Warren was running against incumbent Republican senator Scott Brown:



In late April, the Boston _Herald_ reported that in the 1990s, Harvard Law School — where Warren began teaching in 1992 and was granted tenure in 1995 — touted the Democrat’s Native American background as part of an effort to boost its diversity hiring record. Warren’s campaign said she didn’t bring up her heritage before Harvard hired her and that her background came out through later conversations…

… In late May, the _Globe_ reported that Warren acknowledged that at some point after she was hired by Harvard and the University of Pennsylvania, she informed the schools of her Native American heritage. The revelation spurred a new round of questions, since Warren never brought up the fact a month earlier, instead saying she didn’t know why Harvard listed her as Native American. Earlier in the May, a report pointed out that she listed herself as “white” at the University of Texas Law School, prompting questions about consistency.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If she proves she is an Indian then I am complimenting her, but if she was lying when she made that statement then I am making fun of the lying white whore.
> 
> The problem is that no one ever found evidence to support Warren’s claim that she is part Cherokee and Delaware either. As the Washington _Post_ explained in September 2012, the issue emerged when Warren was running against incumbent Republican senator Scott Brown:
> 
> ...


So then you meant it as a racist insult.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> So then you meant it as a racist insult.


So you are saying she is a liar?
I think it is impossible for you to call me racist when I called a white person pocahontas.
Don't you think she would enjoy being called that?


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you are saying she is a liar?
> I think it is impossible for you to call me racist when I called a white person pocahontas.
> Don't you think she would enjoy being called that?


It appears you are saying she is a liar when she says she has a family tradition that she is 1/32 Cherokee.  That would put here full-Cherokee ancestor back 5 generations, or 100-150 years.  Back before everyone had a Social Security card, driver's license, and government stamped birth certificate, paper documentation was a luxury, especially among the poorer folks.  One story that has come out of her family tradition is that her parents eloped because her father's family did not want him marrying a half-breed woman.

And you apparently can't help yourself, since racism is so embedded in your thought process.  Your denial of it here doesn't work any better than the previous times.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears you are saying she is a liar when she says she has a family tradition that she is 1/32 Cherokee.  That would put here full-Cherokee ancestor back 5 generations, or 100-150 years.  Back before everyone had a Social Security card, driver's license, and government stamped birth certificate, paper documentation was a luxury, especially among the poorer folks.  One story that has come out of her family tradition is that her parents eloped because her father's family did not want him marrying a half-breed woman.
> 
> And you apparently can't help yourself, since racism is so embedded in your thought process.  Your denial of it here doesn't work any better than the previous times.


Have I made fun of your race?
I didn't bring racism up you did, you on the left live and breath it. Why did she list herself as white in Texas? How hard would be for her to prove it?


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't bring racism up you did, you on the left live and breath it. Why did she list herself as white in Texas?


You brought up "Pocahontas", which makes you as much a racist as trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> So then you meant it as a racist insult.


I meant it as an insult at a white woman that pretends to be something she is not for political advantage.
Hence Pocahontas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> You brought up "Pocahontas", which makes you as much a racist as trump.


So is she white or Indian?


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I meant it as an insult at a white woman that pretends to be something she is not for political advantage.
> Hence Pocahontas.


You lied about her just like trump did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> You lied about her just like trump did.


Lied?


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lied?


Lied.

And for a posting name you chose one of the most racist politicians in America today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Lied.
> 
> And for a posting name you chose one of the most racist politicians in America today.


Now, now, now, lets not get personal, you might hurt my feelings. Sheriff Joe is an American hero, keeping your old ass safe, enforcing U S immigration laws when the federal government wouldn't. I see he is still free, haven't found anything on him, have they?
The Kenyan was the biggest racist in political history.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sen Hatch on why Sen Warren should not criticize little jeffy's racist past - "Think of his wife."

She doesn't know she married a racist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> You lied about her just like trump did.


"In her immediate pedigree there is no one who is listing themselves as not white," the New England Historic and Genealogical Society's Child told the _Boston Herald_ after looking at her maternal line in late April.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "In her immediate pedigree there is no one who is listing themselves as not white," the New England Historic and Genealogical Society's Child told the _Boston Herald_ after looking at her maternal line in late April.


Genealogical societies work from paper documents, usually those issued by governments, or from old published works.  No one is disputing their findings.  

We covered that already.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

It is not legal to copyright or trademark statements made in Congress, so already today t-shirt printers all over America are cranking out "Nevertheless, she persisted" models in bright colors, ready for the Spring market.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Sen Hatch on why Sen Warren should not criticize little jeffy's racist past - "Think of his wife."
> 
> She doesn't know she married a racist?


Do you have a link? Just another lie from professor Magoo.
You should rethink your life and let God do the driving.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Genealogical societies work from paper documents, usually those issued by governments, or from old published works.  No one is disputing their findings.
> 
> We covered that already.


I don't know why you want to debate this, she could have cleared it all up with a simple DNA test when she was on the campaign trail, but decided against it because she is a white liar.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know why you want to debate this, she could have cleared it all up with a simple DNA test when she was on the campaign trail, but decided against it because she is a white liar.


A DNA test at 1/32 level is at best inconclusive.

Is cluelessness going to be your new defense?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> A DNA test at 1/32 level is at best inconclusive.
> 
> Is cluelessness going to be your new defense?


Now that is a coincidence. Cluelessness seems to be working well for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> A DNA test at 1/32 level is at best inconclusive.
> 
> Is cluelessness going to be your new defense?


Says our SCOTUS historian.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

Whatchutalkinboutwillis?
Liberal Event Horizon? Nancy Pelosi said something so wrong it stunned even Maxine Waters


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> You brought up "Pocahontas", which makes you as much a racist as trump.


Faux-ahontas.
Not "Pocahontas".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatchutalkinboutwillis?
> Liberal Event Horizon? Nancy Pelosi said something so wrong it stunned even Maxine Waters


Let me get this straight.
Between Maxine Waters and Nancy Pelosi, Russia has invaded North Korea and Bush 43 is also Bush 45.
Is this right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Let me get this straight.
> Between Maxine Waters and Nancy Pelosi, Russia has invaded North Korea and Bush 43 is also Bush 45.
> Is this right?


Yes. You are one smart water delivery and evacuation engineer.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes. You are one smart water delivery and evacuation engineer.


To be fair, Waters didnt specify north or south Korea.
I use a little artistic license when it fits.
For all I know, Russia invaded both Korea's at the same time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> To be fair, Waters didnt specify north or south Korea.
> I use a little artistic license when it fits.
> For all I know, Russia invaded both Korea's at the same time.


Did you see Waters face when pelosi said Bush? Classic. You know you need help when Maxine Waters corrects you.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't want to think that the Republicans are sexist pigs, but after they censored Sen Warren's attempt to read Mrs King's letter critical of little jeffy into the record, they had no complaints when 3 male Senators read the entire letter later.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't want to think that the Republicans are sexist pigs, but after they censored Sen Warren's attempt to read Mrs King's letter critical of little jeffy into the record, they had no complaints when 3 male Senators read the entire letter later.


Rules are Rules.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Sen Hatch on why Sen Warren should not criticize little jeffy's racist past - "Think of his wife."
> 
> She doesn't know she married a racist?


Racism is in your head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't want to think that the Republicans are sexist pigs, but after they censored Sen Warren's attempt to read Mrs King's letter critical of little jeffy into the record, they had no complaints when 3 male Senators read the entire letter later.


Sure you do.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Sen Hatch on why Sen Warren should not criticize little jeffy's racist past - "Think of his wife."
> 
> She doesn't know she married a racist?


Why is the term racist so popular among leftists?
Specifically, you.
Why do you see racists everywhere?

In this instance, you find reason to call Sessions a racist, but at one time or another, you've called everyone on this forum who disagrees with you a racist.
I know Im not a racist, yet you've called me one.
I see very few racists, comparatively, yet I do see the terms used to describe them increasingly popular when the left loses power.


----------



## Wez (Feb 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> In this instance, you find reason to call Sessions a racist


Sessions has demonstrated racist behavior, at what point do you call a spade, a spade?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sessions has demonstrated racist behavior, at what point do you call a spade, a spade?


Racism is in your head.  A spade is just a spade.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why is the term racist so popular among leftists?
> Specifically, you.
> Why do you see racists everywhere?
> 
> ...


When people act like a racist, or when I become aware of them acting like a racist in the past, I call them racists.  It is usually an easy distinction to detect, and I am too old to worry about people being upset about the truth.

You make several nonsensical generalizations in what I quoted above, using mental shortcuts that I find interesting, and revealing.

You know you are "not a racist", and yet you support those who clearly are.  You might want to give that some thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Retailer Target Abruptly Shuts Expansion Projects amid Boycott over Transgender Policy
This is what happens when a business sides with the Deranged, Immoral left.
*Retail giant Target has abruptly shuttered two high priority projects which were intended to guarantee the company’s future, amid the public boycott provoked by the company’s insistence on transgender-friendly, mixed-sex, dressing rooms.*
Target announced the end of two projects as the stock price hit $64.77 at market close on Feb. 8. That’s down from 83 dollars when the boycott began once the company made its transgender policy change on April 19. The stock price drop has slashed roughly $10 billion from the company’s value on Wall Street.



recode.com reported. The closure was so sudden that it caught the project’s manager by surprise.

Transgenderismitis isn't a race is it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 9, 2017)

espola said:


> You make several nonsensical generalizations in what I quoted above, using mental shortcuts that I find interesting, and revealing.
> 
> You know you are "not a racist", and yet you support those who clearly are.  You might want to give that some thought.


Mental shortcuts that you find revealing......are you a trained psychologist?
Your definitely a judgmental pud. "You might want to give that some thought".
Someone who isn't politically correct enough for your liking, gets labeled some way...be it racist, homophobic, liar, etc.
Some of these people you label as racists are in mixed marriages, have adopted children of different nationalities, or have close friends or family members that are of different nationalities or races and or gay.
They're just not hung up on political correctness & don't care to, nor do they need to justify themselves to wankers on this forum.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

espola said:


> When people act like a racist, or when I become aware of them acting like a racist in the past, I call them racists.  It is usually an easy distinction to detect, and I am too old to worry about people being upset about the truth.
> 
> You make several nonsensical generalizations in what I quoted above, using mental shortcuts that I find interesting, and revealing.
> 
> You know you are "not a racist", and yet you support those who clearly are.  You might want to give that some thought.


Racism is in your head.  You might want to give that some thought.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Retailer Target Abruptly Shuts Expansion Projects amid Boycott over Transgender Policy
> This is what happens when a business sides with the Deranged, Immoral left.
> *Retail giant Target has abruptly shuttered two high priority projects which were intended to guarantee the company’s future, amid the public boycott provoked by the company’s insistence on transgender-friendly, mixed-sex, dressing rooms.*
> Target announced the end of two projects as the stock price hit $64.77 at market close on Feb. 8. That’s down from 83 dollars when the boycott began once the company made its transgender policy change on April 19. The stock price drop has slashed roughly $10 billion from the company’s value on Wall Street.
> ...


So, let me get this straight.  You say Target is "immoral" because it wants "transgender-friendly, mixed-sex dressing rooms?"  Wow, that is some narrow-minded thinking, my friend.

This is what Target's stock price looks like for the last 10 years.  It has a long history of ups and downs, irrespective of its "dressing room" policy.  Overall, though, it has gone up by about 200% in the last 10 years, making it a superb stock to own.



Here is what Target's stock looks like in the last 5 days.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Mental shortcuts that you find revealing......are you a trained psychologist?
> Your definitely a judgmental pud. "You might want to give that some thought".
> Someone who isn't politically correct enough for your liking, gets labeled some way...be it racist, homophobic, liar, etc.
> Some of these people you label as racists are in mixed marriages, have adopted children of different nationalities, or have close friends or family members that are of different nationalities or races and or gay.
> They're just not hung up on political correctness & don't care to, nor do they need to justify themselves to wankers on this forum.


Please continue.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Retailer Target Abruptly Shuts Expansion Projects amid Boycott over Transgender Policy
> This is what happens when a business sides with the Deranged, Immoral left.
> *Retail giant Target has abruptly shuttered two high priority projects which were intended to guarantee the company’s future, amid the public boycott provoked by the company’s insistence on transgender-friendly, mixed-sex, dressing rooms.*
> Target announced the end of two projects as the stock price hit $64.77 at market close on Feb. 8. That’s down from 83 dollars when the boycott began once the company made its transgender policy change on April 19. The stock price drop has slashed roughly $10 billion from the company’s value on Wall Street.
> ...


Here are some problems with the logic of your post:

1.  Your numbers are false.  The stock never went down by "83 dollars," as you claim.  The stock has never even reached a high of $83, unless you use pre-split numbers, and since most people don't have enough experience in valuating pre-split and post-split stocks, I doubt that is the measure you were using.  The actual drop of about $14 is consistent with the stock's long history of volatility in price.

2.  You are arguing that the boycott was the "cause" of a drop in the stock price, and the "cause" of the decision not to expand.  But that is a conclusion that not even the author of the article makes.  The author associates the events (the stock price and decision came "amid" the boycott), but does not claim that the boycott was causative.  Even 7th graders are taught that "association" does not mean "causation."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> So, let me get this straight.  You say Target is "immoral" because it wants "transgender-friendly, mixed-sex dressing rooms?"  Wow, that is some narrow-minded thinking, my friend.
> 
> This is what Target's stock price looks like for the last 10 years.  It has a long history of ups and downs, irrespective of its "dressing room" policy.  Overall, though, it has gone up by about 200% in the last 10 years, making it a superb stock to own.
> 
> ...


Yes, 10 billion is just chump change to the left, keep up your line of thinking and we will see Mr Trump for 4 more years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Here are some problems with the logic of your post:
> 
> 1.  Your numbers are false.  The stock never went down by "83 dollars," as you claim.  The stock has never even reached a high of $83, unless you use pre-split numbers, and since most people don't have enough experience in valuating pre-split and post-split stocks, I doubt that is the measure you were using.  The actual drop of about $14 is consistent with the stock's long history of volatility in price.
> 
> 2.  You are arguing that the boycott was the "cause" of a drop in the stock price, and the "cause" of the decision not to expand.  But that is a conclusion that not even the author of the article makes.  The author associates the events (the stock price and decision came "amid" the boycott), but does not claim that the boycott was causative.  Even 7th graders are taught that "association" does not mean "causation."


Are 7th graders taught to read something before they respond? Dumb Ass.
It said the stock went down FROM 83 to 64,  dope.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, 10 billion is just chump change to the left, keep up your line of thinking and we will see Mr Trump for 4 more years.


So what, in a look at the worst part of the graph, the market capitalization went down by $10 billion.  
*In the last 5 days, Target's market capitalization has gone up by nearly $1 billion dollars.*  (That was the word you were looking for; "market capitalization,"  which is the number of outstanding shares multiplied by the stock price.)  

It is a volatile stock, so these swings are common.  In a volatile retail stock like Target, market capitalization number shift dramatically on a daily basis.  

And you still can't find a causal connection between your "boycott," which nobody knows or cares about, and the market capitalization.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are 7th graders taught to read something before they respond? Dumb Ass.
> It said the stock went down FROM 83 to 64,  dope.


My goodness, you're an angry drunk.  Sober up, and try to get your emotions under control.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> So what, in a look at the worst part of the graph, the market capitalization went down by $10 billion.
> *In the last 5 days, Target's market capitalization has gone up by nearly $1 billion dollars.*  (That was the word you were looking for; "market capitalization,"  which is the number of outstanding shares multiplied by the stock price.)
> 
> It is a volatile stock, so these swings are common.  In a volatile retail stock like Target, market capitalization number shift dramatically on a daily basis.
> ...


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> My goodness, you're an angry drunk.  Sober up, and try to get your emotions under control.


Actually, that's pretty much the way he always is.  He has admitted he is just here to troll with provocative lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> My goodness, you're an angry drunk.  Sober up, and try to get your emotions under control.


Maybe that's my problem, I don't drink enough to better serve myself to deal with people who are too busy replying to read what they are replying to.
Typical, elite, liberal, can't wait to show the world how smart they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Actually, that's pretty much the way he always is.  He has admitted he is just here to troll with provocative lies.


More lies from the moderate republican.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> So what, in a look at the worst part of the graph, the market capitalization went down by $10 billion.
> *In the last 5 days, Target's market capitalization has gone up by nearly $1 billion dollars.*  (That was the word you were looking for; "market capitalization,"  which is the number of outstanding shares multiplied by the stock price.)
> 
> It is a volatile stock, so these swings are common.  In a volatile retail stock like Target, market capitalization number shift dramatically on a daily basis.
> ...


Yes I can, me and my family don't shop there since the trans BS.
So there is your proof and I just caught you lying.


----------



## Wez (Feb 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Someone who isn't politically correct enough for your liking, gets labeled some way...be it racist.


What does political correctness have to do with Jeff Sessions being determined too racist by a group of his peers?

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/11/the-signal-sent-by-picking-jeff-sessions-for-attorney-general/508301/


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes I can, me and my family don't shop there since the trans BS.
> So there is your proof and I just caught you lying.


Well, I _*have*_ shopped there since the "boycott," though I had no idea that such a boycott even existed.  So I guess we just cancelled each other out.

Dude ... nobody cares about the boycott.  If Target's price is down it is because of market pressures caused by everything from the effect of internet sales upon retailers to an overall loss of confidence in the market because of our so-called president's personal instability.  Nobody even knows about your silly little boycott.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Well, I _*have*_ shopped there since the "boycott," though I had no idea that such a boycott even existed.  So I guess we just cancelled each other out.
> 
> Dude ... nobody cares about the boycott.  If Target's price is down it is because of market pressures caused by everything from the effect of internet sales upon retailers to an overall loss of confidence in the market because of our so-called president's personal instability.  Nobody even knows about your silly little boycott.


It isn't my boycott, even after the beat down in November you can't bring yourself to admit who is running things in this country now.
So it is just a coincidence they are down as much as they are from the date they announced they were letting the unstable, confused individuals use the bathroom stall next to my daughter? I don't think so, Tim.
_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Here are some problems with the logic of your post:
> 
> 1.  Your numbers are false.  The stock never went down by "83 dollars," as you claim.  The stock has never even reached a high of $83, unless you use pre-split numbers, and since most people don't have enough experience in valuating pre-split and post-split stocks, I doubt that is the measure you were using.  The actual drop of about $14 is consistent with the stock's long history of volatility in price.
> 
> 2.  You are arguing that the boycott was the "cause" of a drop in the stock price, and the "cause" of the decision not to expand.  But that is a conclusion that not even the author of the article makes.  The author associates the events (the stock price and decision came "amid" the boycott), but does not claim that the boycott was causative.  Even 7th graders are taught that "association" does not mean "causation."


You mean correlation.  Are you saying that a stock with a beta of .42 is volatile?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Well, I _*have*_ shopped there since the "boycott," though I had no idea that such a boycott even existed.  So I guess we just cancelled each other out.
> 
> Dude ... nobody cares about the boycott.  If Target's price is down it is because of market pressures caused by everything from the effect of internet sales upon retailers to an overall loss of confidence in the market because of our so-called president's personal instability.  Nobody even knows about your silly little boycott.


Not true.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> So what, in a look at the worst part of the graph, the market capitalization went down by $10 billion.
> *In the last 5 days, Target's market capitalization has gone up by nearly $1 billion dollars.*  (That was the word you were looking for; "market capitalization,"  which is the number of outstanding shares multiplied by the stock price.)
> 
> It is a volatile stock, so these swings are common.  In a volatile retail stock like Target, market capitalization number shift dramatically on a daily basis.
> ...


more like multi-causal.  A beta of .42 says the stock is anything but volatile.  What are it's options doing?


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean correlation.  Are you saying that a stock with a beta of .42 is volatile?


Correlation?  Yep, that too.  As far as evaluating Target's beta value, are we talking long-term or short-term market swings?  Long-term, and adjusting for the retail market sector, I think a .42 is pretty accurate.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not true.


Is so.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It isn't my boycott, even after the beat down in November you can't bring yourself to admit who is running things in this country now.
> So it is just a coincidence they are down as much as they are from the date they announced they were letting the unstable, confused individuals use the bathroom stall next to my daughter? I don't think so, Tim.
> _https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_


I don't believe the world's most unknown "boycott" has had any effect on Target's share price.  But you just keep on buying at Kohl's if you want to.  Nobody cares; least of all the shareholders at Target.  Because chances are, they also have shares at Kohl's.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Well, I _*have*_ shopped there since the "boycott," though I had no idea that such a boycott even existed.  So I guess we just cancelled each other out.
> 
> Dude ... nobody cares about the boycott.  If Target's price is down it is because of market pressures caused by everything from the effect of internet sales upon retailers to an overall loss of confidence in the market because of our so-called president's personal instability.  Nobody even knows about your silly little boycott.


I bought my Super Bowl snacks there last weekend - it's only half as far as 99c store or Smart and Final - and I was headed in that direction anyway.

What was I supposed to be offended about there?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Correlation?  Yep, that too.  As far as evaluating Target's beta value, are we talking long-term or short-term market swings?  Long-term, and adjusting for the retail market sector, I think a .42 is pretty accurate.


For the range you cited .42 will do.  I'd like TGT in my portfolio for a lack of volatility.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Is so.


China


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> China


town


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

espola said:


> I bought my Super Bowl snacks there last weekend - it's only half as far as 99c store or Smart and Final - and I was headed in that direction anyway.
> 
> What was I supposed to be offended about there?


Don't you remember?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> I don't believe the world's most unknown "boycott" has had any effect on Target's share price.  But you just keep on buying at Kohl's if you want to.  Nobody cares; least of all the shareholders at Target.  Because chances are, they also have shares at Kohl's.


*Target’s Shares Pummeled on Poor Holiday Results*
Phil Wahba
Jan 18, 2017
Target (tgt, +1.51%) has joined the chorus of retailers reeling from a bad holiday season.

The discount retailer on Wednesday lowered its profit forecast for the year after reporting comparable sales fell 1.3% in November and December, as big gains in its online business were dwarfed by stiff price competition and growing difficulty in getting shoppers into stores.

Target shares were down 4% in premarket trading to $68, continuing a long slide since April when they hit a 52-week high.

The hundreds of millions of dollars Target has been pouring into its e-commerce to help it self-cannibalize its sales rather than lose business to Amazon.com (amzn, +0.36%) and a resurgent Walmart.com (wmt, +1.46%) among others took a big toll on its bottom line.

"The costs associated with the accelerated mix shift between our stores and digital channels and a highly promotional competitive environment had a negative impact on our fourth quarter margins and earnings per share,” Target CEO Brian Cornell said in a statement.

Over the holiday season, online sales rose 30%, a re-acceleration in Target's digital business helped by its greater use of stores to ship orders and serve as pick up spots. But it's also clear that Target's success online came at the expense of what Cornell called "disappointing traffic and sales trends in our stores." Target only gets about 5% of its revenues digitally.

Yes, the target tranny policy problem started in April.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Target (tgt, +1.51%) has joined the chorus of retailers reeling from a bad holiday season.


Oh, Sheriff Joe.  All your article says is that Target "has joined a chorus of retailers reeling from a bad holiday season."  It does not say anything about your unknown boycott.  It doesn't even mention the word boycott.  You got nothing to prove that your so-called boycott caused even one penny of share loss to Target.

Put down the bottle.  Open the curtains.  Air out your room.  Take a shower for God's sake!  Admit that you are powerless over politics and that your life has become unmanageable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> town


The Country


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Country


Bear Jamboree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Oh, Sheriff Joe.  All your article says is that Target "has joined a chorus of retailers reeling from a bad holiday season."  It does not say anything about your unknown boycott.  It doesn't even mention the word boycott.  You got nothing to prove that your so-called boycott caused even one penny of share loss to Target.
> 
> Put down the bottle.  Open the curtains.  Air out your room.  Take a shower for God's sake!  Admit that you are powerless over politics and that your life has become unmanageable.


So volatile Danny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Bear Jamboree.


Filled with Chinese products.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So volatile Danny.


1.4 beta, baby!


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Filled with Chinese products.


Make an appointment; a cleansing might fix that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> I don't believe the world's most unknown "boycott" has had any effect on Target's share price.


How many stores does Target have?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> 1.4 beta, baby!


Source?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Make an appointment; a cleansing might fix that.


It's self cleansing. No appt necessary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Oh, Sheriff Joe.  All your article says is that Target "has joined a chorus of retailers reeling from a bad holiday season."  It does not say anything about your unknown boycott.  It doesn't even mention the word boycott.  You got nothing to prove that your so-called boycott caused even one penny of share loss to Target.
> 
> Put down the bottle.  Open the curtains.  Air out your room.  Take a shower for God's sake!  Admit that you are powerless over politics and that your life has become unmanageable.


Another one bites the dust.

*Kellogg’s is shutting down 39 distribution centers across the country, the embattled cereal giant announced this week.*
“While this is the right move for the company to achieve our long-term objectives, it was a difficult decision because of its impact on employees,” company spokesperson Kris Charles said, according to CNYCentral.



The Michigan-based company did not specify how many jobs would be lost during its year-long layoff plan, part of an initiative to shift toward a “highly efficient warehouse model.” Though as many as 1,100 full-time workers could be impacted, given Kellogg’s estimation that an average distribution center employs 30 full-time workers.

Kellogg’s stock saw a decline and its brand perception online took a deep negative nosedive last year following the cereal maker’s politically-driven attack on Breitbart News and its 45 million monthly readers. The company complied with demands from obscure left-wing advocacy groups, who pushed a social media campaign to coerce companies away from advertising on Breitbart.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kellogg’s stock saw a decline and its brand perception online took a deep negative nosedive last year following the cereal maker’s politically-driven attack on Breitbart News and its 45 million monthly readers. The company complied with demands from obscure left-wing advocacy groups, who pushed a social media campaign to coerce companies away from advertising on Breitbart.


yawn.  Sheriff Joe, I notice you provide no link to the article.  Could the article be biased about how much influence Breitbart supposedly has on Kelloggs?  Where did the article come from?  Oh .... well what do you know?  _It came from Breitbart itself!_

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/02/09/kelloggs-shutter-39-distribution-centers-layoffs-loom/

Hilarious.  Just hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> yawn.  Sheriff Joe, I notice you provide no link to the article.  Could the article be biased about how much influence Breitbart supposedly has on Kelloggs?  Where did the article come from?  Oh .... well what do you know?  _It came from Breitbart itself!_
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/02/09/kelloggs-shutter-39-distribution-centers-layoffs-loom/
> 
> Hilarious.  Just hilarious.


Not quite as hilarious as Nov 8th, my friend.

Thank you, I needed a new editor, E is always shitting all over himself.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not quite as hilarious as Nov 8th, my friend.


Yawn.......  Old news, my friend, old news.  The only relevant election is the next one.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Mental shortcuts that you find revealing......are you a trained psychologist?
> Your definitely a judgmental pud. "You might want to give that some thought".
> Someone who isn't politically correct enough for your liking, gets labeled some way...be it racist, homophobic, liar, etc.
> Some of these people you label as racists are in mixed marriages, have adopted children of different nationalities, or have close friends or family members that are of different nationalities or races and or gay.
> They're just not hung up on political correctness & don't care to, nor do they need to justify themselves to wankers on this forum.


Could not have said it more clearly.
Thank you


----------



## Wez (Feb 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> What does political correctness have to do with Jeff Sessions being determined too racist by a group of his peers?
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/11/the-signal-sent-by-picking-jeff-sessions-for-attorney-general/508301/


bump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Yawn.......  Old news, my friend, old news.  The only relevant election is the next one.


You are helping Mr President Trump and his minions by your actions, thank you.
Maybe if Hillary is still alive by then you can trot her back out for a run.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Yawn.......  Old news, my friend, old news.  The only relevant election is the next one.


Oh goody.  Sounds like democrats are on a roll. I love the template.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Does anyone remember this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

*A MANIAC IS RUNNING OUR FOREIGN POLICY! (IT'S NOT TRUMP)*
February 8, 2017

AD FEEDBACK
If only we were able to deport citizens, we could use Trump's new policy of excluding those who are "hostile" toward our country to get rid of Judge James Robart.

Judge Robart's veto of Trump's travel ban notwithstanding, there is not the slightest question but that the president, in his sole discretion, can choose to admit or exclude any foreigners he likes, based on "the interests of the United States.”

The Clinton administration used the executive branch's broad power over immigration to send a 6-year-old boy back to a communist dictatorship. The courts were completely powerless to stop him.

As explained by the federal appellate court that ruled on Elian Gonzalez's asylum application: "It is the duty of the Congress and of the executive branch to exercise political will," and "in no context is the executive branch entitled to more deference than in the context of foreign affairs," which includes immigration.

The court acknowledged that Elian might well be subjected to "re-education," "communist indoctrination" and "political manipulation." (Then again, so would enrolling him at Sidwell Friends.) It didn't matter! Sending little boys back to communist dictatorships was the policy of the Clinton administration.

The Obama administration's immigration policy was to ensure that millions of poverty-stricken foreigners would come here and help turn our country into a Mexican version of Pakistan.

When Arizona merely tried to enforce the federal immigration laws being ignored by the Obama administration, the entire media erupted in rage at this incursion into the majestic power of the president over immigration. They said it was like living in Nazi Germany!

The most reviled section of the act, melodramatically called the "Papers Please" law, was upheld by the Supreme Court. But the other parts, allowing state officials to enforce federal immigration laws, were ruled unconstitutional. A president's policy choice to ignore immigration laws supersedes a state's right to enforce them.
http://www.anncoulter.com/columns/2017-02-08.html#read_more


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2017)

https://teespring.com/shop/she_persisted?aid=marketplace&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=womenrights&utm_campaign=db&utm_content=persisted&utm_term=portrait#pid=6&cid=619&sid=front


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 9, 2017)

espola said:


> https://teespring.com/shop/she_persisted?aid=marketplace&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=womenrights&utm_campaign=db&utm_content=persisted&utm_term=portrait#pid=6&cid=619&sid=front


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjS3ePUkoTSAhVG52MKHf6BA_MQFghLMAE&url=https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/nag&usg=AFQjCNHDnC1C1r8nCXwxkeUDlvjpWF4dZA&bvm=bv.146496531,d.cGc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh goody.  Sounds like democrats are on a roll. I love the template.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Still clueless Magoo?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Still clueless Magoo?


Why the question mark?


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2017)

Here's an interesting legal tactic - if your factory contaminates hundreds of private wells with uncontrolled release of chemicals used in its operation, sue the neighbors who complained --

http://digital.vpr.net/post/saint-gobain-sues-state-vermont-over-permanent-pfoa-water-standard#stream/0


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why the question mark?


Have you been thinking about those racists you support?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2017)

They just don't get it. Maybe their ratings need to fall another 10% again this coming season.

NFL warns Texas that its proposed ‘bathroom bill’ could jeopardize its chances to host future Super Bowls 
he NFL, which just held the Super Bowl in Texas, is warning that a “bathroom bill” targeting transgender persons could jeopardize future major events in that state. League spokesman Brian McCarthy said Friday that “discriminatory” legislation would “certainly be a factor” in awarding Super Bowls.

The Texas proposal would require individuals to use bathrooms that correspond to the sex on their birth certificate. A similar law in North Carolina led the NCAA to pull college championship events from that state.


“The NFL embraces inclusiveness,” McCarthy said. “We want all fans to feel welcomed at our events, and NFL policies prohibit discrimination based on age, gender, race, religion, sexual orientation, or any other improper standard.

“If a proposal that is discriminatory or inconsistent with our values were to become law there, that would certainly be a factor considered when thinking about awarding future events.”


----------



## Wez (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Have you been thinking about those racists you support?


Racism is in your head


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.


That's more like it...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 11, 2017)

Interesting article..

http://kogo.iheart.com/onair/the-demaio-report-56776/california-democrats-to-block-federal-efforts-15453530/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2017)

Matt Walsh: Apparently, unborn babies are only human when they belong to Beyoncé
http://www.theblaze.com/contributions/matt-walsh-apparently-unborn-babies-are-only-human-when-they-belong-to-beyonce/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2017)

The left eating their own.
Nick Cannon Quits ‘America’s Got Talent’ Over Backlash To Racial Joke


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2017)

I thought white privilege was a myth?



Before the 59th annual Grammy Awards on Sunday, the music industry murmured about what it might mean for Adele to once again sweep the top awards, leaving Beyoncé snubbed in the major categories and with her third loss for album of the year. Having long faced accusations that the Grammys overlook young, progressive black artists — the last black woman to win album of the year was Lauryn Hill in 1999 — the Recording Academy faced a potential backlash for going all-in on a white, traditionalist choice like Adele.

Indeed, it happened again.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2017)

So what do you suppose Jason Chaffetz and the House Oversight & Government Reform Committee will be investigating next?   Benghazi?  Flynn's treason?  Busloads of protesters paid to disrupt his town hall meeting?


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2017)

espola said:


> So what do you suppose Jason Chaffetz and the House Oversight & Government Reform Committee will be investigating next?   Benghazi?  Flynn's treason?  Busloads of protesters paid to disrupt his town hall meeting?


Chaffetz and his committee are not accepting emails right now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2017)

espola said:


> So what do you suppose Jason Chaffetz and the House Oversight & Government Reform Committee will be investigating next?   Benghazi?  Flynn's treason?  Busloads of protesters paid to disrupt his town hall meeting?


Flynn committed what act of treason?


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Flynn committed what act of treason?


I don't know about Flynn committng treason but McDonnell shutting down a bi-partisan request to investigate the Russian influence is looking more treasonous by the day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't know about Flynn committng treason but McDonnell shutting down a bi-partisan request to investigate the Russian influence is looking more treasonous by the day.


Really?
What treasonable offense would that be?


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> What treasonable offense would that be?


Obstructing an investigation into the possible committing of treason, would be my guess, but I'm not an attorney.  If Benghazi was worthy of several investigations, surely with this new information about Flynn, this Russian influence topic is worthy of at least one good investigation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Obstructing an investigation into the possible committing of treason, would be my guess, but I'm not an attorney.  If Benghazi was worthy of several investigations, surely with this new information about Flynn, this Russian influence topic is worthy of at least one good investigation.


Speaking to foreign leaders of government is a crime?  Let us know when you find documented disclosures of Secret or Top Secret information


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking to foreign leaders of government is a crime?  Let us know when you find documented disclosures of Secret or Top Secret information


Did Mitch McConnell speak to a foreign leader?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did Mitch McConnell speak to a foreign leader?


Who hasn't?


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who hasn't?


You can't even keep track of who or what you are responding to anymore...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> You can't even keep track of who or what you are responding to anymore...


That's what I thought.  By your own admission you're "not an attorney" and therefore can't tell us if it's against the law to speak to foreign leaders.  You can ignore the precedence for doing so all you like.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Obstructing an investigation into the possible committing of treason, would be my guess, but I'm not an attorney.  If Benghazi was worthy of several investigations, surely with this new information about Flynn, this Russian influence topic is worthy of at least one good investigation.


*He tendered his resignation, Trump will replace the employee who misled the administration with another candidate.*
*Just like a business, if the employee says he can do something or didn't do something and you find out he's incapable or did do it and the result is compromising to the business then it's Hasta la vista .....*

*The Russians ( or any outside entity. ) only have influence if they are allowed to have it. *

*The MSM media is making hay over something that happens everyday in business and has happened with all previous administrations.*


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking to foreign leaders of government is a crime?  Let us know when you find documented disclosures of Secret or Top Secret information


Negotiating policy with foreign leaders by private citizens not reporting to the President is a crime.  

Making arrangements to interfere with an election is a crime.


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's what I thought.  By your own admission you're "not an attorney" and therefore can't tell us if it's against the law to speak to foreign leaders.  You can ignore the precedence for doing so all you like.


Dude, as I said, you responded to what you thought I was talking about, not what I actually was talking about.  You'll have to review my comments to find your mistake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

espola said:


> Negotiating policy with foreign leaders by private citizens not reporting to the President is a crime.
> 
> Making arrangements to interfere with an election is a crime.


I can tell you didn't read the 25 page report.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Dude, as I said, you responded to what you thought I was talking about, not what I actually was talking about.  You'll have to review my comments to find your mistake.


Those comments are irrelevant.....counsel.


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Those comments are irrelevant.....counsel.


You're ignorance is on full display.  You got caught responding with nonsense to what you thought was the discussion and are now backtracking.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I can tell you didn't read the 25 page report.


Espola doesnt need to.
He tried and convicted Flynn of treason last night.
Im sure he's already found the russian hacker who stole the election from cankles too.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2017)

espola said:


> Negotiating policy with foreign leaders by private citizens not reporting to the President is a crime.
> 
> *(* Making arrangements to interfere with an election is a crime.* )*
> 
> *WHO MADE SUCH ARRANGEMENTS...... Mr Spola ??????*


*" Mr. Flynn never explicitly promised sanction relief, but seemed to leave the impression that it was possible, officials said. Private citizens are prohibited by law from engaging in diplomacy. "*




*§ 953. Private correspondence with foreign governments.*

Any citizen of the United States, wherever he may be, who, without authority of the United States, directly or indirectly commences or carries on any correspondence or intercourse with any foreign government or any officer or agent thereof, *with intent to influence the measures or conduct* of any foreign government or of any officer or agent thereof, in relation to any disputes or controversies with the United States, or to defeat the measures of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
This section shall not abridge the right of a citizen to apply himself, or his agent, to any foreign government, or the agents thereof, for redress of any injury which he may have sustained from such government or any of its agents or subjects.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're ignorance is on full display.  You got caught responding with nonsense to what you thought was the discussion and are now backtracking.


I corraled your thoughts for you partner


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I corraled your thoughts for you partner


You should spend more time corralling your finances...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> You should spend more time corralling your finances...


Oh they've always been corralled.  That's a part of conservative investing.  Didn't they teach you that in finance pre-school?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

nononono said:


> *" Mr. Flynn never explicitly promised sanction relief, but seemed to leave the impression that it was possible, officials said. Private citizens are prohibited by law from engaging in diplomacy. "*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The law is not espola's strong point.  But mostly because he doesn't read.


----------



## Wez (Feb 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh they've always been corralled.  That's a part of conservative investing.  Didn't they teach you that in finance pre-school?


It's obvious you failed finace pre-school, we know this because you are the only person here whose finances did not improve over the last eight years.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's obvious you failed finace pre-school, we know this because you are the only person here whose finances did not improve over the last eight years.


*The red squiggly lines under your words mean you cannot spell either...*

*Let's see.....*
*You cannot spell well...*
*You slept through finance classes...*
*You steal time from your employer...*

*Not lookin good Weezy...not lookin good.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's obvious you failed finace pre-school, we know this because you are the only person here whose finances did not improve over the last eight years.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2017)

ESPN sued for wrongful termination by announcer after Venus Williams match call

When will they learn?

A veteran ESPN announcer sued the sports network Monday for firing him during the Australian Open over accusations that he had used an ethnic slur against tennis superstar Venus Williams. 

Doug Adler, who began working for ESPN in 2008 covering the world’s biggest tennis matches, came under fire for a comment on Jan. 18 when he said Williams used “the guerrilla effect.” The comment went viral because it was pushed along by the New York Times on twitter labeling it as the “appalling” term “gorilla,” which “ignited the flames of anger and hatred” against Adler, the lawsuit said. 

Adler was fired two days later.  

He claims he was using a well-known term to describe aggressive play yet ESPN has destroyed his career. 

“By the way ESPN chose to handle this non-issue, they effectively branded me, my character and my reputation for the rest of my life,” Adler told FoxNews.com.

Adler “has lost future opportunities in the sporting and business worlds because no one will hire a ‘racist,’” the lawsuit said. “He has suffered serious emotional distress and harm because he has been falsely accused of being the worst thing imaginable, and something he clearly isn’t and never has been, all over the use of the word ‘guerilla,’ a word that is commonly used in tennis.”

In addition to wrongful termination, Adler is also claiming intentional and negligent infliction of emotional distress and economic hardship. The suit also names ESPN Senior Vice President Mark Gross and Vice President Jamie Reynolds. It seeks unspecified damages.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Chaffetz and his committee are not accepting emails right now.


Salt Lake Tribune called Chaffetz a liar and a partisan coward --

http://www.sltrib.com/opinion/4942297-155/editorial-chaffetz-should-investigate-not-emulate


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Chaffetz and his committee are not accepting emails right now.


Is that like Du flakes ignore list or your penalty box?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2017)

Just a dreamer looking for a better way of life I am sure.

Police: Indiana Grandfather Killed by Drunk, Illegal Alien Without Driver's License
By all accounts David Kriehn, of Noblesville, Indiana was a good person. He was a gentle man and caring man.

“A good person,” Harry Straut told *television station WTHR*. “They guy you liked to hang out with as well as work with.”

Mr. Kriehn was a former missionary – who managed Famous Dave’s, a popular barbecue joint near Indianapolis.

“Dave was an inspirational leader,” Straut told the television station.”

He was the kind of leader who put others ahead of himself – a great American.

On Feb. 12th Mr. Kriehn was driving home from work in the wee hours of the morning when he was hit from behind on Interstate 465. The force of the impact flipped over his car – he was ejected.

Mr. Kriehn  – a father and grandfather – died at a nearby hospital.

Police identified the motorist who struck Mr. Kriehn as Elizabeth Vargas Hernandez – a Mexican national. They say she did not have a driver’s license. They also say she was drunk.

And the Marion County Sheriff’s Office tells me Immigration Customs Enforcement has placed a hold on Ms. Hernandez.

She is no stranger to law enforcement. In 2015, she was accused of driving without a license – but she was not arrested. That’s according to the reporting of *IndyChannel.com.*

And WTHR reports a state police investigation “uncovered evidence that the woman entered the country illegally and has never held a driver’s license.”

How many more American citizens must die before our elected leaders take action?

Liberals want to protect people like the woman who killed Mr. Kriehn. They want to provide sanctuary to those who live among us illegally – those who would do us harm.

The cold hard reality is that David Kriehn, a father and grandfather, would still be alive today if only somebody had bothered to secure our borders.

Build that wall, Mr. President. Build it for people like David Kriehn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2017)

Report: Stopping 9% of Illegal Border Crossers Would Pay for U.S. Wall


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2017)

Bill Maher Defends MILO Invite: Boycotters ‘Reason Liberals Lose Elections’


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bill Maher Defends MILO Invite: Boycotters ‘Reason Liberals Lose Elections’


Now we know where Du flake picked up his habitual ignore list from....Scahill.  

Funny how Maher thinks liberals are a bastion for equality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2017)

Townhall

*House Votes to Overturn Obama's 'Parting Gift' to Planned Parenthood
In a vote of 230-188, the House of Representatives has overturned President Obama's rule that forbid states from defunding Planned Parenthood. Instead, states can redirect those Title X funds to health care clinics.

The pro-life group Susan B. Anthony List welcomed the final tally.

“President Obama’s parting gift to the abortion industry was in keeping with his Administration’s actions over the last eight years," said SBA List President Marjorie Dannenfelser. "At every turn, then-President Obama thwarted efforts by state and local authorities – who were acting on the will of the people – to prioritize taxpayer funding away from Big Abortion. Obama’s legacy of forcing Americans to finance the abortion industry is being steadily dismantled by our new pro-life President and the pro-life Congress. We look forward to swift passage of this resolution in the Senate so that it can receive President Trump’s signature."

In recent days, we've seen investigations that prove why Planned Parenthood does not deserve taxpayer dollars, such as the report that revealed the organization lied about providing prenatal care.


*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Townhall
> 
> *House Votes to Overturn Obama's 'Parting Gift' to Planned Parenthood
> In a vote of 230-188, the House of Representatives has overturned President Obama's rule that forbid states from defunding Planned Parenthood. Instead, states can redirect those Title X funds to health care clinics.
> ...


Planned Parenthood is Sanger's racist, ethnic control mechanism, come to fruition.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Planned Parenthood is Sanger's racist, ethnic control mechanism, come to fruition.


It is amazing the only people around here that care about it are the ones that are accused of being the biggest racists.


----------



## Wez (Feb 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Planned Parenthood is Sanger's racist, ethnic control mechanism, come to fruition.


You speaking of racism, please...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> You speaking of racism, please...


racism is in your head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> You speaking of racism, please...


Right on que. So predictable it's not even funny. Sad really.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 16, 2017)

The longstanding emphasis on politics and reform professionals was itself *a progressive legacy*. The earliest accounts of Progressivism, written by such historians as Benjamin Parke DeWitt, were self-portraits. They painted ordinary people into the background as passive victims of the rough winds of economic change. The progressives filled the foreground, a vanguard of selfless scholars and activists leading the People—if not any recognizable people—in a crusade against wealth and privilege. 

To conceptualize the period as Progressive was to define it by its politics and to associate Progressivism with an elite class: political figures like Theodore Roosevelt and Woodrow Wilson, university social scientists, settlement house workers, muckraking journalists, conservationists, Prohibitionists, and birth controllers. *The protest of the progressives originated not out of personal suffering but rather out of moral and intellectual discontent with the suffering (and enrichment) of others.*

*Progressives did not work in factories; they inspected them. Progressives did not* drink in saloons; they tried to shutter them. *The bold women who chose to live among the immigrant poor in city slums called themselves “settlers,” not neighbors.* *Even when progressives idealized workers, they tended to patronize them, romanticizing a brotherhood they would never consider joining.--T.Leonard*

*The Illiberal Reformers--Race, Eugenics and American Economics*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Salt Lake Tribune called Chaffetz a liar and a partisan coward --
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/opinion/4942297-155/editorial-chaffetz-should-investigate-not-emulate


Sure sounds like Harry Reid...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> You speaking of racism, please...


There is no debate that Sanger was a racist.
Her "plan" is in full effect.

You can call me a racist through innuendo, I dont care.
Propping up, and defending Sanger's ethnic regulator is not something I consider.


----------



## Wez (Feb 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You can call me a racist through innuendo, I dont care.


Where did I do that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2017)

House Oversight Chairman Chaffetz refers Bryan Pagliano to DOJ for charges

Rep. Jason Chaffetz, chairman of the House Oversight Committee, sent a letter to Attorney General Jeff Sessions today asking Sessions to consider convening a grand jury or bringing charges against Hillary Clinton’s former IT guy, Bryan Pagliano. Pagliano was subpoenaed to testify before the committee last year but refused to appear on two occasions. After the second refusal, the Oversight Committee voted to hold Pagliano in contempt.

Chaffetz’ letter to AG Sessions reads in part, “Because Pagliano’s job functions included supporting mobile computing issues across the Department, he was uniquely positioned to answer questions regarding State Department policies and practices for preserving records, as well as the technological procedures utilized to do so.” The letter concludes, “In light of Pagliano’s contumacious conduct in refusing to testify, the Department should bring the matter before a grand jury for its action or file an information charging Pagliano with violating 2 U.S.C. § 192.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There is no debate that Sanger was a racist.
> Her "plan" is in full effect.
> 
> You can call me a racist through innuendo, I dont care.
> Propping up, and defending Sanger's ethnic regulator is not something I consider.


Check this out.
Planned Parenthood CEO’s salary doubles in three years to nearly $1 million
While Planned Parenthood’s 2014 annual report reveals a steady annual decline in the abortion chain’s legitimate health care services (pap smears, breast exams, STI treatment, contraception, adoption referrals, etc.),  the most recent IRS Form 990 filed by the organization, covering 2014, shows that CEO Cecile Richards’ salary and compensation skyrocketed, bringing her salary to $957,952. Vice President Dawn Laguens cleared $599,721.

Texas Right to Life notes that it only took _three years_ for Richards’ salary to double. In 2011, her reported income was $420,153. These salary reports do not yet show (if any) effects of the Center for Medical Progress’s undercover Planned Parenthood videos, since financial reports are released almost two years later. However, they do show that during the time period leading up to the videos’ release, the abortion giant was doing well enough to compensate its two top officers $1,557,673.

In comparison, Planned Parenthood’s lament that it deserves government funding falls flat. In its 2014-2015 annual report, the abortion chain reports it received $553.7 million from government funding. By comparison, in its most recent tax return, Planned Parenthood’s 12 highest paid employees all earn six-figure compensation totaling almost half a billion dollars. Clearly this business is so profitable it can afford to pay just its top 12 people nearly as much as it receives from taxpayers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Planned Parenthood is Sanger's racist, ethnic control mechanism, come to fruition.


If you really want to know.

Abortion and Race

*In the United States, black children are aborted at three times the rate of white children; Hispanic children are aborted at one and a half times the rate. Whatever the intentions of the abortion industry, by functional standards, abortion is a racist institution. *
Abortion, by the numbers, is a racist institution. That's not to say that all or even most of those who support abortion are racists. Nor does it imply that there are not racists among those who oppose abortion. This statement has nothing to do with agendas or intent. It has everything to do with the simple undeniable reality that in the United States, abortion kills black children at roughly three times the rate of non-Hispanic, white children. The Reverend Clenard H. Childress calls this phenomenon "black genocide" and has built a national ministry around its exposure. Alveda C. King, daughter of slain civil-rights leader A.D. King and niece of Martin Luther King, Jr., quotes her uncle often when outlining her opposition of abortion. She writes:

[Martin Luther King, Jr.] once said, “The Negro cannot win as long as he is willing to sacrifice the lives of his children for comfort and safety.” How can the “Dream” survive if we murder the children? Every aborted baby is like a slave in the womb of his or her mother. The mother decides his or her fate.1

Lest you feel these claims are an exaggeration, consider the numbers. Among black women, the current abortion ratio is 420.2 That means there are 420 abortions for every 1,000 live births. Statistically, 30% of black pregnancies end in abortion (excluding miscarriages). Among white women, the abortion ratio is 121—which means less than 11% of white pregnancies end in abortion.3 The abortion ratio among Hispanic women is 178, or 15% of pregnancies.4 Even though whites make up 63.7% of America's population,5 white women account for only 37% of its abortions.6

By the latest count, approximately 2,614 human beings lose their lives to abortion each day in the United States.7 The CDC tells us that on average, 19% are Hispanic, 36% are black, and 37% are white.8 That translates to approximately 497 Hispanic children, 941 black children, and 967 white children. Think about those numbers. Though the white population in the U.S. outnumbers the black population five to one,10 abortion kills close to the same number of black children each day as it does white children. John Piper, a white pastor with a heart for racial justice, remarks on the disparity of abortion this way:

The de facto effect (I don’t call it the main cause, but net effect) of putting abortion clinics in the urban centers is that the abortion of Hispanic and Black babies is more than double their percentage of the population... Call this what you will—when the slaughter has an ethnic face and the percentages are double that of the white community and the killers are almost all white, something is going on here that ought to make the lovers of racial equality and racial harmony wake up.10

In 2014, a total of 303,844 blacks died in the U.S.11 That same year, an estimated 954,000 abortions took place in the United States.12 If 36% were performed on black women, that means 343,440 black babies were aborted. In other words, more blacks are killed by abortion each year in the United States than by all other causes combined.

In 2010, the black population in the U.S. stood just shy of at 39 million.13 The CDC reports that during the 1970's, roughly 24% of all U.S. abortions were performed on black women.14 That percentage rose to 30% in the 1980's, 34% in the 1990's and 36% in the 2000's.15 That means that about 31% of all U.S. abortions since 1973 have been performed on African American women. Based on the January 2013 estimate that there have been 55.7 million abortions in the United States since 1973,16 we can deduce that approximately 17 million of the aborted babies were black.

Despite an overall black population growth of 12% between 2000 and 2010, the U.S. Census Bureau reports that the black population "grew at a slower rate than most other major race and ethnic groups in the country."17 CBS News reported in 2009 that "Hispanics have surpassed blacks as the nation's largest minority group."21 Can there be any question about the role abortion has played in this demographic shift? Despite similar population numbers, Hispanic women account for approximately 19% of U.S. abortions whereas African-American women account for up to 36%. From 1973 to 2012, abortion reduced the black population by 30%, and that doesn't even factor in all the children that would have been born to those aborted a generation ago. To put it bluntly, abortion has thinned the black community in ways the Ku Klux Klan could have only dreamed of.

The fact that black leaders, like President Obama, support abortion rights does not change the reality of what is happening. How many candidates for public office have abandoned a prior conviction so as to be consistent with a party platform? This is perhaps nowhere more evident than in Reverend Jesse Jackson's flip-flop on abortion. Prior to having ambitions as a Presidential candidate for the Democratic Party, he was an eloquent and outspoken opponent of abortion. Though his public stance on abortion has reversed, his earlier remarks remain as applicable as ever, and show that there is more than mere numbers at stake. Abortion attacks the "moral fabric" of an entire people. The following remarks come from his 1977 article for the National Right to Life News:

The question of "life" is The Question of the 20th century. Race and poverty are dimensions of the life question, but discussions about abortion have brought the issue into focus in a much sharper way.

How we will respect and understand the nature of life itself is the over-riding moral issue, not of the Black race, but of the human race.

The question of abortion confronts me in several different ways. First, although I do not profess to be a biologist, I have studied biology and know something about life from the point of view of the natural sciences. Second, I am a minister of the Gospel and, therefore, feel that abortion has a religious and moral dimension that I must consider. Third, I was born out of wedlock (and against the advice that my mother received from her doctor) and therefore abortion is a personal issue for me.

From my perspective, human life is the highest good, the summum bonum. Human life itself is the highest human good and God is the supreme good because He is the giver of life...

There are those who argue that the right to privacy is of higher order than the right to life. I do not share that view. I believe that life is not private, but rather it is public and universal.

If one accepts the position that life is private, and therefore you have the right to do with it as you please, one must also accept the conclusion of that logic. That was the premise of slavery. You could not protest the existence or treatment of slaves on the plantation because that was private and therefore outside of your right to concerned.

Another area that concerns me greatly, namely because I know how it has been used with regard to race, is the psycholinguistics involved in this whole issue of abortion. If something can be dehumanized through the rhetoric used to describe it, then the major battle has been won. Those advocates of taking life prior to birth do not call it killing or murder, they call it abortion. They further never talk about aborting a baby because that would imply something human. Rather they talk about aborting the fetus. Fetus sounds less than human and therefore can be justified.

… What happens to the mind of a person, and the moral fabric of a nation, that accepts the aborting of the life of a baby without a pang of conscience? What kind of a person, and what kind of a society will we have 20 years hence if life can be taken so casually?

It is that question, the question of our attitude, our value system, and our mind-set with regard to the nature and worth of life itself that is the central question confronting mankind. Failure to answer that question affirmatively may leave us with a hell right here on earth.18


.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2017)

I forgot all about it.

Immigration attorney on what’s next after ‘Day Without Immigrants’ protest

Did anyone notice this was going on? How did it affect your life?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I forgot all about it.
> 
> Immigration attorney on what’s next after ‘Day Without Immigrants’ protest
> 
> Did anyone notice this was going on? How did it affect your life?


These teachers sure did haha...

http://ktla.com/2017/02/16/jurupa-valley-school-district-investigating-teachers-who-disparaged-students-participating-in-day-without-immigrants-on-social-media/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you really want to know.
> 
> Abortion and Race
> 
> ...


Eugenics baby!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> These teachers sure did haha...
> 
> http://ktla.com/2017/02/16/jurupa-valley-school-district-investigating-teachers-who-disparaged-students-participating-in-day-without-immigrants-on-social-media/


Too funny, truth hurts sometimes I guess.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Feb 17, 2017)

Medicine time.   It is medicine time, gentlemen.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 17, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Medicine time.   It is medicine time, gentlemen.


Nurse Ratched?
I like Scotch, or ...Tequila.
I think wez might need something stronger, like...something that involves electricity.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Feb 17, 2017)

Well that's very amusing, Mr. Sanders.  But as you know, the medicines are for you and the other ward patients to serve you and their best interests.  

Alcohol is strictly prohibited.  However, if you feel that you do not want to take your medicine orally, we can certainly administer it in another fashion.  But I am afraid you may not like the alternative.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 17, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Well that's very amusing, Mr. Sanders.  But as you know, the medicines are for you and the other ward patients to serve you and their best interests.
> 
> Alcohol is strictly prohibited.  However, if you feel that you do not want to take your medicine orally, we can certainly administer it in another fashion.  But I am afraid you may not like the alternative.


Easy, nurse.
We hardly know eachother.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Feb 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Easy, nurse.
> We hardly know eachother.


Of course we've known one another for many years now, Bernard.  

Unfortunately, when you and some of the other gentlemen here have had to visit the fourth floor for treatment, often short term memory loss is a side effect.  But we know the benefits of the treatments you each have received up there far outweigh this effect and other minor inconveniences to your memories.  

A good night's rest will do wonders for you.  And I look forward to our group session tomorrow.  

Good evening, Bernard.


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Medicine time.   It is medicine time, gentlemen.



[QUOTE="Mildred Ratched RN]
Well that's very amusing, Mr. Sanders. But as you know, the medicines are for you and the other ward patients to serve you and their best interests.

Alcohol is strictly prohibited. However, if you feel that you do not want to take your medicine orally, we can certainly administer it in another fashion. But I am afraid you may not like the alternative.[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="Mildred Ratched RN]
Of course we've known one another for many years now, Bernard.

Unfortunately, when you and some of the other gentlemen here have had to visit the fourth floor for treatment, often short term memory loss is a side effect. But we know the benefits of the treatments you each have received up there far outweigh this effect and other minor inconveniences to your memories.

A good night's rest will do wonders for you. And I look forward to our group session tomorrow.

Good evening, Bernard.[/QUOTE]

*Oh boy...Bob's back*

*And he's a shebe....*


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Eugenics baby!


Oh, look!  A new persona, just when some old posters' shticks were getting worn out.


----------



## Wez (Feb 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think wez might need something stronger, like...something that involves electricity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Oh, look!  A new persona, just when some old posters' shticks were getting worn out.


..eugenics is and remains today a dirty word--precisely because of the horrors in Central Europe in the middle of the 20th century. But the Progressive Era is roughly a generation before and it had a very different meaning then than it does now. Eugenics, at the time, was the social control of human heredity. And many progressive economists and their reform allies saw eugenics as among the most fundamental of reforms that the state could carry out. In some sense, what's more important than what we would today call the human genome? So, in their view, eugenics, which comes in two flavors--negative eugenics, which is preventing children from the unfit; and positive eugenics, which is promoting more children from the fit--was at the _core_ of any sensible social and economic policy. It's relation to Darwinism is very complicated, Russ, as you know. Each one requires a chapter in the book to sort some of these things out. A Darwinian is someone who looks at outcomes, and, in the jargon of social Darwinism says that those who survive are fittest in some sense. The eugenicist is making the opposite claim. The eugenicist is worried that those who are surviving who are outbreeding their hereditary betters need to be controlled. So, in some sense, though they both are species if you like of evolutionary thought applied to social and economic problems, eugenics starts with a very different premise--which is: The fittest are _not_ surviving. Eugenics judges the races that are fitter ex ante, and that therefore the state must intervene to ensure that that is stopped--that the hereditary inferiors--immigrants, Catholics, and Jews from Southern and Eastern Europe, Asians, African-Americans, and the disabled--not be permitted to perpetuate their kind, or at least not be able to outbreed their biological betters.--_Illiberal Reformers: Race, Eugenics, and American Economics in the Progressive Era_,


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Feb 18, 2017)

[/QUOTE]

*Oh boy...Bob's back*

*And he's a shebe....*
[/QUOTE]
Now when we left off at our last session, we were discussing Nonon's continuing use of his outdoor voice here in the ward.  Mr. Ono, do you remember the rule that we use our indoor voices so the older gentlemen are not startled from your screaming?

Perhaps you would be kind enough to begin our talk today using our best indoor voices, shall we?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> *Oh boy...Bob's back*
> 
> *And he's a shebe....*





Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Now when we left off at our last session, we were discussing Nonon's continuing use of his outdoor voice here in the ward.  Mr. Ono, do you remember the rule that we use our indoor voices so the older gentlemen are not startled from your screaming?
> 
> Perhaps you would be kind enough to begin our talk today using our best indoor voices, shall we?


There we go.  Don't be startled Milz.  Next time just hit the "reply" button.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Feb 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There we go.  Don't be startled Milz.  Next time just hit the "reply" button.


Patients are not permitted in the nurses' station, Mr. Israel.  Once you've returned to the ward floor I am sure we can have a productive conversation about the radio and the other machines designed for the patients' benefits.  

I would be so disappointed if this transgression of the rules meant a more formal use of one of the 4th floor machines needed to be administered to you again.  I believe we both remember how disconcerted you were the last time you left us no choice but to have you pay a visit there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Patients are not permitted in the nurses' station, Mr. Israel.  Once you've returned to the ward floor I am sure we can have a productive conversation about the radio and the other machines designed for the patients' benefits.
> 
> I would be so disappointed if this transgression of the rules meant a more formal use of one of the 4th floor machines needed to be administered to you again.  I believe we both remember how disconcerted you were the last time you left us no choice but to have you pay a visit there.


I'm very concerted.  Although we lost braddah Romey last year.  His tenor voice and Ono stand up bass will be missed.  We would be happy to play music for your patients.


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2017)

*Oh boy...Bob's back*

*And he's a shebe....*
[/QUOTE]
Now when we left off at our last session, we were discussing Nonon's continuing use of his outdoor voice here in the ward.  Mr. Ono, do you remember the rule that we use our indoor voices so the older gentlemen are not startled from your screaming?

Perhaps you would be kind enough to begin our talk today using our best indoor voices, shall we?[/QUOTE]

*Bob...you need to stop.*
*This fantasy you have of being Andy Kaufman's alter ego is going to land you in jail, you're just an old dude *
*who has a moderately quick wit.....eventually you will cross the line and some woman is gunna slam a zinger on ya....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Patients are not permitted in the nurses' station, Mr. Israel.  Once you've returned to the ward floor I am sure we can have a productive conversation about the radio and the other machines designed for the patients' benefits.
> 
> I would be so disappointed if this transgression of the rules meant a more formal use of one of the 4th floor machines needed to be administered to you again.  I believe we both remember how disconcerted you were the last time you left us no choice but to have you pay a visit there.









*Watch it Bob....someone might use this tool set on ya if you keep these psychotic rants up.*


----------



## Wez (Feb 19, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154391567244205


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2017)

Are lobbyists the problem? Trump and his advisers seem to think so. They’ve vowed to keep lobbyists out of the administration, and Trump has signed an order forbidding all members of his administration from lobbying for 5 years.

It’s not clear whether these plans will succeed, but why should we care? Lobbyists are individuals hired to represent others with business before government. We might lament the existence of this profession, but blaming lobbyists for lobbying is like blaming lawyers for lawsuits. Everyone seems to complain about them right up until the moment that they want one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154391567244205


Why do people lobby government in the first place? Because government has too much to offer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I forgot all about it.
> 
> Immigration attorney on what’s next after ‘Day Without Immigrants’ protest
> 
> Did anyone notice this was going on? How did it affect your life?


Too Cool
GOD BLESS AMERICA


The “day without immigrants” became a teachable moment
Do you remember that “day without immigrants” protest that we talked about last week? It took place as predicted (and in fact demanded by activist organizers on the left). But in at least one location in Tennessee some of the participants learned a rapid and likely lasting lesson about the intersection of free speech and personal responsibility. Bradley Coatings, Inc. found out at the last minute that their tightly packed customer schedule was going to go up in flames when nearly 20 of their employees announced with roughly 12 hours notice that they would be taking part in the poorly defined protest and not participating in their job assignments. They made good on the threat and their employer responded in pretty much the way you would probably expect. (KTNV)

A total of 18 people were fired from a Tennessee business after joining the nation-wide protest “A Day Without Immigrants.”

The 18 employees at Bradley Coatings, Incorporated in Nolensville, Tennessee told their supervisors on Wednesday they’d be taking part in the nationwide movement. Then, on Thursday, they were told they no longer had jobs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2017)

Rush Limbaugh is on Fox news today at 11:00 pm.
You libs shut up and listen, you might just learn something. That means you Magoo.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154391567244205


Kucher donates to a worthwhile cause.
So does Sean Penn, Rosie, and most other actors who make a great deal of money.
They should, if nothing else, for tax purposes.



He, like the press, are not "delegitimized"  by "right wingers".
They do that on their own.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2017)

_The following was printed in the newspaper "_The Nation_" on August 9, 1900. Special thanks to the Molinari Institute for preserving this essay._

To the principles and precepts of Liberalism the prodigious material progress of the age was largely due. Freed from the vexatious meddling of governments, men devoted themselves to their natural task, the bettering of their condition, with the wonderful results which surround us. But it now seems that its material comfort has blinded the eyes of the present generation to the cause which made it possible. In the politics of the world, Liberalism is a declining, almost a defunct force. The condition of the Liberal party in England is indeed parlous. *There is actually talk of a organizing a Liberal-Imperialist party; a combination of repugnant tendencies and theories as impossible as that of fire and water. On the other hand, there is a faction of so-called Liberals who so little understand their traditions as to make common cause with the Socialists. *Only a remnant, old men for the most part, still uphold the Liberal doctrine, and when they are gone, it will have no champions.--Edwin Godkin


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2017)

_This is excerpted from Eastman's _Reflections on Socialism_, which was published in 1955._

We are still beguiled by this other fairy tale: that a group of liberal-minded reformers can take charge of the economy and approximate a free and equal society.--Max Forrester Eastman


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> They do that on their own.


Only in the minds of the hypnotized.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only in the minds of the hypnotized.


The popular vote indeed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2017)

WTF?  Who wants to pay for this?

*Refugees Will Cost Taxpayers an Estimated $4.1 Billion in FY 2017*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only in the minds of the hypnotized.


Then why the hysteria?


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Feb 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm very concerted.  Although we lost braddah Romey last year.  His tenor voice and Ono stand up bass will be missed.  We would be happy to play music for your patients.


Gentle Hawaiian music, in the style of the late Bruddah Isreal?  I think that might be a wonderful addition to the ward's current playlist.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Then why the hysteria?


Hysteria is in your mind.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Hysteria is in your mind.


Hysteria is marching in the street, smashing windows at Cal Berkley, and crying uncontrollably at the election results.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hysteria is marching in the street, smashing windows at Cal Berkley, and crying uncontrollably at the election results.


What's that got to do with the climate?


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Feb 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm very concerted.  Although we lost braddah Romey last year.  His tenor voice and Ono stand up bass will be missed.  We would be happy to play music for your patients.


Mr. Ono has not passed.  He's just upstairs receiving much needed special treatment.  He'll be back to his old grumpy self in no time.  

Now about the soft Hawaiian music.  Dr. Spivey has concurred it will be a welcome addition to the ward.  However, we are afraid Mr. Sander's suggestion of adding Foghat was unanimously rejected.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Mr. Ono has not passed.  He's just upstairs receiving much needed special treatment.  He'll be back to his old grumpy self in no time.
> 
> Now about the soft Hawaiian music.  Dr. Spivey has concurred it will be a welcome addition to the ward.  However, we are afraid Mr. Sander's suggestion of adding Foghat was unanimously rejected.



*Foghat and Santana would do you some good...

Maybe throw in Huey Lewis and Sublime to set the tone..

And close it with Metallica.
*
*Now Bob about this cross dressing Nurse thing you've embarked on recently..... *


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Hysteria is in your mind.


Not my mind.
I let the weather be the weather.


Climate hysteria is as old as humanity







https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://theresilientearth.com/files/images/mayan_sacrifice.jpg&imgrefurl=http://theresilientearth.com/?q=content/cancun-crap-out&docid=xfu_C1UXzjHg1M&tbnid=384A2lmv9i9xlM:&vet=1&w=365&h=525&bih=833&biw=1613&q=Images of mayans sacrifice for the climate&ved=0ahUKEwjP2MDx35_SAhUpsVQKHVuXAVoQMwgdKAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 20, 2017)

espola said:


> What's that got to do with the climate?


Exactly!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 20, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Mr. Ono has not passed.  He's just upstairs receiving much needed special treatment.  He'll be back to his old grumpy self in no time.
> 
> Now about the soft Hawaiian music.  Dr. Spivey has concurred it will be a welcome addition to the ward.  However, we are afraid Mr. Sander's suggestion of adding Foghat was unanimously rejected.


Foghat?
please.....

I always thought the bass player in this song was modeled after the foghat guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Mr. Ono has not passed.  He's just upstairs receiving much needed special treatment.  He'll be back to his old grumpy self in no time.
> 
> Now about the soft Hawaiian music.  Dr. Spivey has concurred it will be a welcome addition to the ward.  However, we are afraid Mr. Sander's suggestion of adding Foghat was unanimously rejected.


"Mr. Ono" does not exist according to Eddie.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 20, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Gentle Hawaiian music, in the style of the late Bruddah Isreal?  I think that might be a wonderful addition to the ward's current playlist.


Fluffy will be our MC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes, lets let them all out early, our social experiment doesn't seem to be working very well.
Man Who Fatally Shot Whittier Police Officer Is Suspected in Another ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, lets let them all out early, our social experiment doesn't seem to be working very well.
> Man Who Fatally Shot Whittier Police Officer Is Suspected in Another ...


We have no money to keep people in jail, but we have money for illegals, refugees and a fucking bullet train.
That's what happens when libs have total control.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Teacher ‘reassigned’ after praising Trump action on immigration

Truth Hurts-Too Funny, these Illegal Snowflakes are.

NAPLES, Fla. – An elementary school teacher in Collier County, Florida was reassigned to administrative duties over a Facebook post during the “Day Without Immigrants” protest last Thursday.

Parkside Elementary School computer lab instructor Veronica Fleming linked to a Chicago Tribune story about the nationwide protest and offered her take on the situation.

	
	
		
		
	


	





“The funny part about immigrants staying home is the rest of us who pay for them are here at work like we’ve always been. Looks like less mouths to feed today. Have fun while you still can. So glad to hear about massive deportation. Let’s make America great again. Thanks Donald Trump!”

Collier County Public Schools spokesman Greg Turchetta told the Naples Daily News Fleming’s post didn’t sit well with parents of students at Parkside Elementary, 96 percent of which are minorities.

“This is a very tight-knit neighborhood school that stands for inclusion,” he said. “The teachers have nothing but love for these students. Anything else is not a reflection of the school.”

Juanita Perez, an immigrant mother of two, told NBC 2 she was “offended” by Fleming’s online comments.

“My feelings are hurt for our kids,” she said. “I couldn’t even believe it. How could a teacher speak like that?”

Other parents contend the post was “racist.”

“I was mad. Really, really mad,” said Gabriella Marquez, whose two children are in Fleming’s class. “I would consider it really to be racist.”

District officials removed Fleming from the classroom and reassigned her to the district administrative center while they investigate, Parkside principal Tamie Stewart told NBC 2.

She said many parents called the school to complain.

“We greatly appreciate our parents who have communicated to the school to share concerns so that we can address this issue,” she said. “I want to ensure our families that this person’s individual post is not at all reflective of our school staff in any way.”

“What hurts is that Ms. Fleming works at an elementary school,” Marquez told the Naples Daily News. “These are little kids. What is she teaching them? How was she treating them just because they’re Latinos?”

A petition on Change.org titled “CCOS should fire Veronica Fleming” has also received more than 3,000 signatures of support in the five days since the incident.

“We understand that as a private citizen Mrs. Fleming should be allowed to express herself, however, as an educator at a school composed of predominantly Hispanic, Haitian, and students of other minorities, one should always be professional and behave as an impartial authority figure that is held to higher standards,” the petition reads.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

EXCLUSIVE: Lawmakers to Request Probe of $418M Arms Sale to Kenya on Obama’s Last Day
Looks like the Kenyan is taking care of the Kenyans.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Lawmakers to Request Probe of $418M Arms Sale to Kenya on Obama’s Last Day
> Looks like the Kenyan is taking care of the Kenyans.


 Why would they probe it, when they have to approve it?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 21, 2017)

Power changes between nations can happen when dramatic reactions come after lethargic non actions.

I think it is time for the government of Mexico to take it's place as a world power and our current administration is giving them quite the opportunity to benefit from our expenses. The Mexico economy is doing quite well considering the lack of infrastructure and expenditures in educating the masses. They have received outside investments in record numbers from Japan and Germany.  What  they should do, is retreat from NAFTA and sign up for the TPP becoming the major partner for Japan and China in North America. To expedite the lack of skilled labor, they should set out to repatriate the 11 million here in the US illegally by giving them transportation and assistance in resettling.  Take all those educated dreamers, the hard working families that came here to get a better life and give them that life back in Mexico.  It would be one of the most historical transfers of wealth in the history of mankind.  Spend a trillion or so and get 10 fold back.

jmo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Power changes between nations can happen when dramatic reactions come after lethargic non actions.
> 
> I think it is time for the government of Mexico to take it's place as a world power and our current administration is giving them quite the opportunity to benefit from our expenses. The Mexico economy is doing quite well considering the lack of infrastructure and expenditures in educating the masses. They have received outside investments in record numbers from Japan and Germany.  What  they should do, is retreat from NAFTA and sign up for the TPP becoming the major partner for Japan and China in North America. To expedite the lack of skilled labor, they should set out to repatriate the 11 million here in the US illegally by giving them transportation and assistance in resettling.  Take all those educated dreamers, the hard working families that came here to get a better life and give them that life back in Mexico.  It would be one of the most historical transfers of wealth in the history of mankind.  Spend a trillion or so and get 10 fold back.
> 
> jmo


Sounds great, just as soon as they build and pay for the wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why would they probe it, when they have to approve it?


Who knows, but never trust a Kenyan, especially when he is the lame duck President, after serving for 8 years and trying to ruin the country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Power changes between nations can happen when dramatic reactions come after lethargic non actions.
> 
> I think it is time for the government of Mexico to take it's place as a world power and our current administration is giving them quite the opportunity to benefit from our expenses. The Mexico economy is doing quite well considering the lack of infrastructure and expenditures in educating the masses. They have received outside investments in record numbers from Japan and Germany.  What  they should do, is retreat from NAFTA and sign up for the TPP becoming the major partner for Japan and China in North America. To expedite the lack of skilled labor, they should set out to repatriate the 11 million here in the US illegally by giving them transportation and assistance in resettling.  Take all those educated dreamers, the hard working families that came here to get a better life and give them that life back in Mexico.  It would be one of the most historical transfers of wealth in the history of mankind.  Spend a trillion or so and get 10 fold back.
> 
> jmo


Andy, do you think they have the capacity to feed, cloth, house and incarcerate all of their own?
Just imagine all the prison space they will need, I guess we could let them lease 37% of our federal prisons because we would not need them any longer. In addition just think of all the money that won't be going back to mexico from the illegal criminals working here, 2 billion a month.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why would they probe it, when they have to approve it?


Did you read it?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Andy, do you think they have the capacity to feed, cloth, house and incarcerate all of their own?
> Just imagine all the prison space they will need, I guess we could let them lease 37% of our federal prisons because we would not need them any longer. In addition just think of all the money that won't be going back to mexico from the illegal criminals working here, 2 billion a month.


We repatriated liquor money after prohibition.  They could easily do the same with the drug money.  Take dirty money and make it clean.

That is small money compared to everything else.

Most illegal immigrants are not criminals.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who knows, but never trust a Kenyan, especially when he is the lame duck President, after serving for 8 years and trying to ruin the country.


On Thursday, the day before Trump’s inauguration, the State Department notified Congress it was prepared to sell Kenya $418 million in propeller-driven close air support aircraft and their accompanying weapons but only publicly announced the deal Monday. The awkward-looking aircraft, known as the Air Tractor 802L, will likely be used by Kenyan forces to hunt the terrorist group al-Shabab.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2017/01/24/trumps-first-arms-sales-holdovers-from-the-obama-era-are-business-as-usual/​You don't want to help Kenya hunt down Muslim terrorist guerrillas?  I'm sure the Air Tractor Co. in Texas is happy about the sale.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> You don't want to help Kenya hunt down Muslim terrorist guerrillas?  I'm sure the Air Tractor Co. in Texas is happy about the sale.


He mentions "the Kenyan" only as a racial slur...despite the fact that BO actually had Kenyan citizenship in the past.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> On Thursday, the day before Trump’s inauguration, the State Department notified Congress it was prepared to sell Kenya $418 million in propeller-driven close air support aircraft and their accompanying weapons but only publicly announced the deal Monday. The awkward-looking aircraft, known as the Air Tractor 802L, will likely be used by Kenyan forces to hunt the terrorist group al-Shabab.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2017/01/24/trumps-first-arms-sales-holdovers-from-the-obama-era-are-business-as-usual/​You don't want to help Kenya hunt down Muslim terrorist guerrillas?  I'm sure the Air Tractor Co. in Texas is happy about the sale.


I know you people are the "prediction" experts, but I'm gonna go out on a limb on this one, and predict "al shebab" ends up with the guns, after the dust settles.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I know you people are the "prediction" experts, but I'm gonna go out on a limb on this one, and predict "al shebab" ends up with the guns, after the dust settles.


Why would "we" be expected to predict the outcome of our Nation's weapon sales?  Doesn't the right want to sell our Countries products?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> He mentions "the Kenyan" only as a racial slur...despite the fact that BO actually had Kenyan citizenship in the past.


"Kenya" is a country, not a race.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would "we" be expected to predict the outcome of our Nation's weapon sales?  Doesn't the right want to sell our Countries products?


It's my prediction.
You people can make whatever you want out of it.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I know you people are the "prediction" experts, but I'm gonna go out on a limb on this one, and predict "al shebab" ends up with the guns, after the dust settles.


I love it when you make predictions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> On Thursday, the day before Trump’s inauguration, the State Department notified Congress it was prepared to sell Kenya $418 million in propeller-driven close air support aircraft and their accompanying weapons but only publicly announced the deal Monday. The awkward-looking aircraft, known as the Air Tractor 802L, will likely be used by Kenyan forces to hunt the terrorist group al-Shabab.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2017/01/24/trumps-first-arms-sales-holdovers-from-the-obama-era-are-business-as-usual/​You don't want to help Kenya hunt down Muslim terrorist guerrillas?  I'm sure the Air Tractor Co. in Texas is happy about the sale.


You didn't read it either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would "we" be expected to predict the outcome of our Nation's weapon sales?  Doesn't the right want to sell our Countries products?


You didn't read it either.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't read it either.


Some of us don't let Bannon and friends make up our minds for us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> On Thursday, the day before Trump’s inauguration, the State Department notified Congress it was prepared to sell Kenya $418 million in propeller-driven close air support aircraft and their accompanying weapons but only publicly announced the deal Monday. The awkward-looking aircraft, known as the Air Tractor 802L, will likely be used by Kenyan forces to hunt the terrorist group al-Shabab.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2017/01/24/trumps-first-arms-sales-holdovers-from-the-obama-era-are-business-as-usual/​You don't want to help Kenya hunt down Muslim terrorist guerrillas?  I'm sure the Air Tractor Co. in Texas is happy about the sale.


He gave the sale to a company that hasn't made the product before with no bids from companies that have made the product. He is a crook, plain and simple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Some of us don't let Bannon and friends make up our minds for us.


Some of us  still have minds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> He mentions "the Kenyan" only as a racial slur...despite the fact that BO actually had Kenyan citizenship in the past.


Is he Kenyan or not?


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "Kenya" is a country, not a race.


Yes, Bernie, thanks, it's the intent that matters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Most illegal immigrants are not criminals.


Yes, that's why they are called illegal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, Bernie, thanks, it's the intent that matters.


Now you know my intentions?
You are a real puss.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He gave the sale to a company that hasn't made the product before with no bids from companies that have made the product. He is a crook, plain and simple.


They have been making them since 1990.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> They have been making them since 1990.


Are you lying Mr Fake News Propagator?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Some of us don't let Bannon and friends make up our minds for us.


No doubt someone helped you make up your mind in regard to Bannon et al.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No doubt someone helped you make up your mind in regard to Bannon et al.


His shtick is pretty obvious.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> I love it when you make predictions.


Enjoy it, because I dont do it very often.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, Bernie, thanks, it's the intent that matters.


I understand your intent probably better than you do.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I understand your intent probably better than you do.


Please continue...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> His shtick is pretty obvious.


No doubt someone helped you make up your mind in regard to "His shtick"


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 21, 2017)

Mexico's middle class is growing while the percentage of households in the US described as middle class continues to decline.  I always believed that Mexico was a third world country by choice not circumstance. It seems they are changing. Not only should Mexico make a dramatic appeal to those in the US illegally, they should reach out to all Hispanics and offer fast track citizenship for US citizens of Hispanic heritage.  Add that to an export economy with oil and the country could double or triple it's GDP.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Mexico's middle class is growing while the percentage of households in the US described as middle class continues to decline.  I always believed that Mexico was a third world country by choice not circumstance. It seems they are changing. Not only should Mexico make a dramatic appeal to those in the US illegally, they should reach out to all Hispanics and offer fast track citizenship for US citizens of Hispanic heritage.  Add that to an export economy with oil and the country could double or triple it's GDP.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No doubt someone helped you make up your mind in regard to "His shtick"


No doubt?

Please continue.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 21, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Mexico's middle class is growing while the percentage of households in the US described as middle class continues to decline.  I always believed that Mexico was a third world country by choice not circumstance. It seems they are changing. Not only should Mexico make a dramatic appeal to those in the US illegally, they should reach out to all Hispanics and offer fast track citizenship for US citizens of Hispanic heritage.  Add that to an export economy with oil and the country could double or triple it's GDP.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2017)

espola said:


> No doubt?
> 
> Please continue.


Okay


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2017)

Finally, they admit it.
MSNBC BRZEZINSKI: 'OUR JOB' TO CONTROL 'EXACTLY WHAT PEOPLE THINK'...

Controlling "exactly what people think" is the job of the media, MSNBC's Mika Brzezinski boldly declared Wednesday morning.

While discussing President Trump's entreaties to the American people to remain skeptical of the press, Bzezinski worried that if the economy turns south, Americans may end up trusting him over the media. 

"And it could be that while unemployment and the economy worsens, he could have undermined the messaging so much that he can actually control exactly what people think," Brzezinski said. "And that, that is our job."

SCARBOROUGH: "Exactly. That is exactly what I hear. What Yamiche said is what I hear from all the Trump supporters that I talk to who were Trump voters and are still Trump supporters. They go, 'Yeah you guys are going crazy. He's doing -- what are you so surprised about? He is doing exactly what he said he is going to do.'"

BRZEZINSKI: "Well, I think that the dangerous, you know, edges here are that he is trying to undermine the media and trying to make up his own facts. *And it could be that while unemployment and the economy worsens, he could have undermined the messaging so much that he can actually control exactly what people think. And that, that is our job*."

The comment failed to raise any eyebrows from her co-panelists. Instead, her co-host, Joe Scarborough, said that Trump's media antagonism puts him on par with Mussolini and Lenin.

SCARBOROUGH: "It’s the -- it's the ground noise that he is throwing out there also, whether he is questioning, Mark, the legitimacy of federal judges to do what they have done since Marbury v. Madison. It's when he says the media is the, quote --"

BRZEZINSKI: "Enemy."

SCARBOROUGH: "-- 'enemy of the people', where he sounds like Mussolini or Lenin which obviously causes concern that phrase right there makes him sound more like a dictator in training, when he sends Stephen Miller out and says, basically the president has absolute power, he shall not be questioned."

Scarborough also accused Trump's base of having a "blind spot" on the issue of illegal immigration. 

"We have an economy, let’s face it, we have an economy that is built on illegal immigration," Scarborough said. "We have an economy that is built on that. That is why I say why don’t you just legalize it?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2017)

Too good to check,

*Ellison holds edge in DNC race...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2017)

Is this what the left means by tolerance?
Snowflakes shouldn't play with matches.





Dakota Access Pipeline protesters burn structures as deadline looms


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah, this asshole is way better than Sheriff Joe.
BTW, Sheriff Joe is still a free man. Free from the persecution of the Kenyan and his social justice dept. What are the odds that Mr President, The Donald, throws the good Sheriff in jail?
Zero.


*REPORT: AZ Sheriff Releasing 400 'Criminal Illegals' Every 10 Days...*
An average of 400 “criminal illegal immigrants” are being released every 10 days by the newly elected sheriff in Arizona’s most populous county, federal law enforcement sources tell Judicial Watch, many of them violent offenders. It’s part of Maricopa County Sheriff Paul Penzone’s new policy to protect illegal aliens, even those who have committed serious state crimes, from deportation. Under a longtime partnership between the county and the feds, the Phoenix field office of Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) was notified when “aliens unlawfully present with additional Arizona charges” were released from the Maricopa County Jail, which is one of the nation’s largest with a population of about 8,000. That ended when Penzone, who refers to illegal immigrants as “guests,” took office this year and, though he formally announced the change last week, it was put into practice much earlier.

During a recent 10-day period, more than 400 criminal illegal immigrants were released from the Maricopa County Jail, according to federal law enforcement officials directly involved in the process in Phoenix. Weekdays are the busiest, with an average of about 40 criminal illegal aliens getting released from Maricopa County Jail facilities, the sources said. On weekends the number drops to about ten each day. The illegal aliens have state criminal charges ranging from misdemeanors to felonies, driving under the influence and drug offenses. “There’s no telling how many criminals he’s (Sheriff Penzone) putting on the streets,” said a high-ranking federal law enforcement official stationed in Arizona. Judicial Watch’s calls to the Maricopa County Sheriff’s Office were not returned.

Before the new sheriff changed the system, ICE would send a wagon every 12 hours to pick up criminal illegal aliens scheduled to be released from the main jail in Maricopa County. Under the new policy, Maricopa County officials are not giving ICE “any notification at all of the release of criminal illegals,” according to an agency official in Phoenix who’s not authorized to talk and can’t be identified. Without cooperation from county authorities, federal agents would have to stand at the door to the jail 24 hours a day and guess which prisoner should be deported, sources said. “We can’t stand out there and question everyone that walks out of that jail,” said a federal agent directly involved in the matter. “Even if we did, we would have to make arrests on the street, in the middle of protestors, families and picketers and that will only heighten the danger to agents.”

When Penzone announced the new policy at a press conference last week, ICE issued a statement calling it an “immediate, dangerous change.” The agency’s Phoenix director for enforcement and removal operations, Enrique Lucero, was quoted in local media saying: “Immigration detainers have been a successful enforcement tool to prevent the release of dangerous criminals to our streets and mitigate the possibility of future crimes being committed against the residents of our communities.” Judicial Watch has filed a Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request to obtain specific figures and pertinent information related to the Maricopa County Sheriff’s policies involving criminal illegal aliens. “This is as bad as it gets,” said one federal officer.

Just this month an illegal immigrant released from the Denver County Jail in Colorado was arrested for murder. The Mexican national, Ever Valles, was released into the community in December even though he was a “known gang member” with a lengthy and violent criminal history. The 19-year-old gangbanger was arrested in October on multiple charges, including possession of a weapon and vehicle theft, and was flagged by ICE for removal. Instead, Denver County officials released Valles without notifying ICE and this month he was arrested and charged with shooting a man to death during a robbery at a rail station in Denver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2017)

I am just glad this guy isn't on our team.
The worst thing about this is that no one is surprised.
Democratic Congressman sues over removal of cops as pigs painting
Remember that piece of “art” which depicted police officers as pigs? It was hanging in a hallway in one of the Congressional buildings until it was taken down, put back up, taken back down again and who knows what after that. Not everyone has forgotten about it. One Democratic congressman, along with the student who originally painted it, have decided to go to court to make the case that surely somebody’s rights must’ve been violated. (Washington Post)

A Capitol Hill controversy over a student painting portraying police and protesters as animals moved to the federal courts Tuesday when a Missouri congressman said its removal from the U.S. Capitol walls violated the young artist’s right to free speech.

Rep. William Lacy Clay (D-Mo.) and Missouri student David Pulphus said in a 19-page lawsuit in Washington that the Architect of the Capitol violated Pulphus’s First Amendment rights in “bowing to overt political pressure” from House Republicans to remove the work Jan. 17 after it had hung for seven months.

I suppose we must have solved the rest of the nation’s problems by this point if this is what were going to be arguing about. And believe it or not, on at least one level I can kind of see the argument being made by the student. That particular collection of artwork represented the winners of a national contest held among students so both the kid and his congressman probably feel that each of the pieces selected has the same right to be displayed.

But with that said, we have to be able to draw the line somewhere. First of all, as artistic displays go it’s really not even that good of a painting. Was this really the best example they could find among all the entries to declare the winner? Far more likely is the idea that because it “struck a blow” for social justice near Ferguson this student was given the nod. Also, take a look at the Washington Post’s curious description of the painting in question.

The art depicted a horned beast similar to a wild boar in a police uniform in the foreground tangling with a protester rendered as a wolf. In the background, protesters hold signs, including one that says, “Racism kills.”

A “_horned beast similar to a wild boar_?” Give me a break. It’s a pig wearing a police uniform. It’s also more than a little curious why the artist decided to depict the protester having the head of a wolf. The overall theme of the painting seems to be one of police abusing or killing black protesters. But in the wild, it’s the wolf that kills the pig. It seems like a not terribly subtle message to me.

We give a tremendous amount of latitude to the arts, particularly in terms of free speech. But this is a public building on federal property. There’s nothing whatsoever subtle about the idea of putting a law enforcement uniform on a pig. And pitting the cop against a wolf doesn’t require much detective work to suss out either. That’s not controversial… it’s flatly offensive. I wouldn’t expect this to be allowed to hang in that location anymore than I would the so-called “piss Christ.”

Unfortunately, I’m sure they’ll find the right sort of judge to issue an order to hang this poorly crafted, offensive work of “art” back up where it was. Welcome to America in the 21st century.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2017)

Interesting mix of schools and issues here -

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/58ac64bfe4b0417c4066c2f1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2017)

Can you believe these people?

*SNAP: Maxine Waters Calls Cabinet Picks: 'Bunch of Scumbags'...*


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this what the left means by tolerance?
> Snowflakes shouldn't play with matches.
> 
> 
> ...



*That's a classic scene ...*
*Nothing like Clint to drive a fact home in one of his movies.....*

*I do declare I think I saw Weezy and his fellow pussies hidin behind the window glass in that clip....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Finally, they admit it.
> MSNBC BRZEZINSKI: 'OUR JOB' TO CONTROL 'EXACTLY WHAT PEOPLE THINK'...
> 
> Controlling "exactly what people think" is the job of the media, MSNBC's Mika Brzezinski boldly declared Wednesday morning.
> ...


Oh brother.  Did you watch the video?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Oh brother.  Did you watch the video?


Yes, and?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe these people?
> 
> *SNAP: Maxine Waters Calls Cabinet Picks: 'Bunch of Scumbags'...*


I love it.  I wish more of the Dumbocrats would follow Maxine's example.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2017)

GOP’s Hold On White Working Class Traps Liberals With An Electoral College Nightmare (Even With Favorable Demographic Shifts)
Matt Vespa | February 22, 2017
__
_ 









So, it took Hillary Clinton’s upset loss to Donald Trump to get the Democrats and their allies in the liberal media to notice: Barack Obama might have just been a good candidate, but he wasn’t good for the Democratic Party. In eight years, over 1,000 congressional, gubernatorial, and state legislature slots have been lost to Republicans. They’ve lost control of Congress; the White House is now Republican, and two-thirds of the governorships are Republican.Plus, a whopping 69/99 state legislatures are controlled by Republicans. It’s a total collapse. In fact, former Clinton Labor Secretary Robert Reich aptly noted that his party is now on life support, while The American Interest said that one of the biggest losers for the 2016 cycle was the notion of the so-called emerging Democratic majority. A lot of these red flags for the Democrats were raised in January, but here’s the cold hard truth: the Democratic Party is in exile, restricted to their coastal and urban strongholds, which are not enough to win back House seats, Senate seats, and possibly the presidency.


That’s the doomsday scenario for the Left: Democrats increase their share of the popular vote, but still lose presidential elections because the voter surge occurs in areas that don’t matter. In other words, we all know California is going for the Democrats and while they may add 3 to 6 million more to the Democratic popular vote total (just using this figure as an example)—it doesn’t translate into more electoral votes which is the only area that matters in a presidential election. Alex Seitz-Wald of NBC News had a lengthy post in January about how the Democrats’ hold on America has collapsed, along with how their demographics theory that supposedly projected liberal dominance was torpedoed by Trump. Most importantly, Seitz-Wald zeroes in on a fact that was fundamental to Obama’s success in 2008 and 2012: non-college educated whites were the linchpin of the Obama coalition—and it’s exactly the demographic the Democrats need to connect with to mount a comeback:
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 23, 2017)

The left...
Trump supporters are the "indolerables"
Trumps cabinet members are "scumbags"
The first lady is a "hooker"
And anybody who disagrees with them are liars, homophobes or racist
Bless their little hearts...


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2017)

http://thehill.com/media/320629-university-classifies-news-literacy-class-as-general-education-course

*University classifies 'news literacy' class as general education course*

_"It's become this extremely relevant topic now because of the environment that we're in and the whole idea of alternative facts and fake news and all that," said journalism professor Steve Fox, who has taught the class for three years, according to WBUR._


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The left...
> Trump supporters are the "indolerables"
> Trumps cabinet members are "scumbags"
> The first lady is a "hooker"
> ...


 I don't know many more left than me.
I don't think most Trump supporters are deplorable.
I don't think most if any of the Trump cabinet are scumbags.
I don't think the first lady is a hooker and have seen no evidence she ever was one. Or have I seen any real news state she was one.
I don't think most people who disagree with me are liars, homophobes or racists. 

I do think the statement you made is idiotic and below your ability.


----------



## Wez (Feb 23, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't know many more left than me.
> I don't think most Trump supporters are deplorable.
> I don't think most if any of the Trump cabinet are scumbags.
> I don't think the first lady is a hooker and have seen no evidence she ever was one. Or have I seen any real news state she was one.
> ...


Lying eyes is just painting portraits with crop dusters again.


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lying eyes is just painting portraits with crop dusters again.


*You know why you get soooo many negative retorts...?*
*Just look at the constant replies you post that insult, degrade or attempt humiliation.*
*I guarantee you do NOT respond like this in a face to face conversation/debate.*
*You ain't got the huevos to do it.*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 23, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't know many more left than me.
> I don't think most Trump supporters are deplorable.
> I don't think most if any of the Trump cabinet are scumbags.
> I don't think the first lady is a hooker and have seen no evidence she ever was one. Or have I seen any real news state she was one.
> ...


You are a reasonable person, Andy.
Horribly warped in your sense of political direction, but reasonable in your social manner.
If I had to guess, I'd bet you aren't a bad salesman


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lying eyes is just painting portraits with crop dusters again.


I think he sold his crop duster about 2 weeks after the election to some Hillary supporters.  Heard he got a good price for it.  Maxine Waters made her 1st flight recently.  That girl can paint.


----------



## Wez (Feb 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think he sold his crop duster about 2 weeks after the election to some Hillary supporters.  Heard he got a good price for it.  Maxine Waters made her 1st flight recently.  That girl can paint.


Covering for your boy's hypocrisy I see....


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You are a reasonable person, Andy.
> Horribly warped in your sense of political direction, but reasonable in your social manner.
> If I had to guess, I'd bet you aren't a bad salesman


I am an amazing salesman and have received the accolades to back that up.  

As far as my sense of what a government should do, Medicare for all, public schools, public roads, working public safety and a strong military are all clearly legally available to us under the current Constitution.  I just think we should as a society fund these things. I am amused you find that warped.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am an amazing salesman and have received the accolades to back that up.
> 
> As far as my sense of what a government should do, Medicare for all, public schools, public roads, working public safety and a strong military are all clearly legally available to us under the current Constitution.  I just think we should as a society fund these things. I am amused you find that warped.


Humble too.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Humble too.


False modesty is not a trait I admire. If you earn respect and praise no reason to be ashamed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> False modesty is not a trait I admire. If you earn respect and praise no reason to be ashamed.


I guess your mommy didn't teach you to say thank you either.


----------



## Wez (Feb 24, 2017)

Lolz!

http://www.thegailygrind.com/2016/03/31/more-republicans-lawmakers-have-been-arrested-for-bathroom-misconduct-than-trans-people/

_More Republicans Lawmakers Have Been Arrested For Bathroom Misconduct Than Trans People_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lolz!
> 
> http://www.thegailygrind.com/2016/03/31/more-republicans-lawmakers-have-been-arrested-for-bathroom-misconduct-than-trans-people/
> 
> _More Republicans Lawmakers Have Been Arrested For Bathroom Misconduct Than Trans People_


Then send your son to the bathroom with a full grown tranny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Covering for your boy's hypocrisy I see....


Let me guess.  You're a retail art guy too.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Feb 26, 2017)

Kalifornia Uber Alles


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lying eyes is just painting portraits with crop dusters again.


Hillary called his supporters deplorables
Maxine Waters called the cabinet scumbags
Some jackass from the New York Times called the first lady a hooker
And you Mr. anonymous have labeled most everybody that disagrees with you as liars, homophobes or racists.

Fly that up your ass with a crop duster you puke...


----------



## Wez (Feb 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary called his supporters deplorables
> Maxine Waters called the cabinet scumbags
> Some jackass from the New York Times called the first lady a hooker


Sure, 3 ppl, that's the entire left, you lying pussy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sure, 3 ppl, that's the entire left, you lying pussy.


That's four (4) people, you and the other three I mentioned you dumb ass.
Let's make this easy you ignorant slut, name four people on the left that haven't attacked Trump, his supporters, his wife or folks that simply disagree with transgender bathrooms, want school choice, including vouchers, want to repeal and correct ACA. and strengthen the southern border....
Can't wait to read more of your pathetic horse crap....


----------



## Wez (Feb 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's four (4) people, you and the other three I mentioned you dumb ass.
> Let's make this easy you ignorant slut, name four people on the left that haven't attacked Trump, his supporters, his wife or folks that simply disagree with transgender bathrooms, want school choice, including vouchers, want to repeal and correct ACA. and strengthen the southern border....
> Can't wait to read more of your pathetic horse crap....


Let's discuss it in person...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Let's discuss it in person...


You think four names will suddenly pop into that empty skull of yours when we're face to face?
Alright then....
Do you know the way to San Jose?
Camarillo is on the way....
Drive safe, see ya soon ya maroon...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Wez (Feb 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Camarillo is on the way....


Pussy


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Pussy


"Pussycat, pussycat, I love you.... yes I do."
Sing it wizbag.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2017)

The left eating their own, love it.
Jimmy Kimmel’s Casual Oscars Racism Detracted From Diversity Wins


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2017)

Hypocritical much?
Casey Affleck’s Oscar Win Confirms That Harassing Women Isn’t Disqualifying


----------



## Wez (Mar 1, 2017)

Yet another pathetic GOP politician busted for lying his ass off, complaining about liberal professors at a school he never graduated from and lied about how long he went there...lol

http://www.rawstory.com/2017/03/busted-iowa-gop-lawmakers-alma-mater-turns-out-to-company-that-ran-sizzler-steak-house/

*Iowa GOP lawmaker’s alma mater turns out to be company that ran Sizzler steak house*

_“This was a management course he took when he worked for Sizzler, kind of like Hamburger University at McDonald’s,” Failor explained. “He got a certificate.”_


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 1, 2017)

The Dems have a new spiritual leader in Perez.  What they don't have is a clear vision of why so many like me have left the party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

A lesson for Planned Parenthood’s pin-up girls
A lesson for Planned Parenthood’s pin-up girls
by Michelle Malkin
Creators Syndicate
Copyright 2016

Glam American actresses Emma Stone and Dakota Johnson adorned their pricy Oscars ceremony gowns and handbags with golden Planned Parenthood pins in the shape of the group’s logo.

I believe there should be truth in virtue signaling. But bloodied miniature forceps would have clashed with the Givenchy and Gucci outfits worn by the abortion giant’s pinup gals.

Since President Trump’s reinstatement of the so-called “Mexico City policy”  barring taxpayer funding of international nongovernmental organizations that perform and promote abortions, Hollywood progressives have turned up the volume on their abortion radicalism — and opened their wallets.

Golden Globes winner Tracee Ellis-Ross plans to hock 10 massive, red-carpet rings and donate the proceeds to Planned Parenthood. Pop songstress Katy Perry chipped in $10,000. The author of the “Lemony Snicket” children’s book series, Daniel Handler, and his wife showered the peddler of harvested fetal organs with $1 million.

“We’ve been very fortunate,” Handler explained, “and good fortune should be shared with noble causes.”

“Noble?”

That’s not how outspoken health professional Obianuju Ekeocha, an African-born biomedical scientist who grew up in Nigeria and now lives and works in England, sees it.

“The Africans are grateful for the Mexico policy!” she wrote me. Are you listening, Tinseltown?

In response to a campaign by Western feminists and liberal European governments called #SheDecides to raise global funding for abortions, Ekeocha published a bold and informative YouTube video excoriating elitists hellbent on funding and terminating unborn children in Africa — in defiance of how Africans actually feel about abortion.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2017)

Is PP forcing abortions on women?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Is PP forcing abortions on women?


Yes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Is PP forcing abortions on women?


Take your pick.

At Planned Parenthood, abortions are unfairly pushed as quick-fix ...
Heartbreaking Graph: Planned Parenthood Pushes Abortion on ...
I Went To Planned Parenthood For Birth Control, Not Abortion


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes


Liar.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> At Planned Parenthood, abortions are unfairly pushed as quick-fix ...
> Heartbreaking Graph: Planned Parenthood Pushes Abortion on ...
> I Went To Planned Parenthood For Birth Control, Not Abortion


And the liars you run with.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> At Planned Parenthood, abortions are unfairly pushed as quick-fix ...
> Heartbreaking Graph: Planned Parenthood Pushes Abortion on ...
> I Went To Planned Parenthood For Birth Control, Not Abortion


 None of those stories include forced abortions. Are you ignorant or a liar?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> None of those stories include forced abortions. Are you ignorant or a liar?


He's not ignorant.


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> None of those stories include forced abortions. Are you ignorant or a liar?


He can be both.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> He can be both.


He knows what he is doing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> None of those stories include forced abortions. Are you ignorant or a liar?





espola said:


> Liar.


Fuck both of you baby killers.
Women say Planned Parenthood forced them into abortions


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fuck both of you baby killers.
> Women say Planned Parenthood forced them into abortions


 Ignorant or a liar? Because the headline from your pro-life webpage says forced, their is nothing there that says they were forced by PP.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Ignorant or a liar? Because the headline from your pro-life webpage says forced, their is nothing there that says they were forced by PP.


You are a smart guy and you know how they operate, Mr salesman.
 They are salesmen also, they just sell death to emotionally unstable and distraught young women.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a smart guy and you know how they operate, Mr salesman.
> They are salesmen also, they just sell death to emotionally unstable and distraught young women.


 That is at least credible and not a lie. Wrong but at least not a lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is at least credible and not a lie. Wrong but at least not a lie.


How about this?
Planned Parenthood reveals its 2014 stats: 323,999 abortions, $553.7 ...
Planned Parenthood reveals its 2014 stats: 323,999 abortions, $553.7 million from US taxpayers


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about this?
> Planned Parenthood reveals its 2014 stats: 323,999 abortions, $553.7 ...
> Planned Parenthood reveals its 2014 stats: 323,999 abortions, $553.7 million from US taxpayers


I think statistics like, they saw 2.5 million different patience says more than your cherry picked assessment. Or how about this.
*271,539 *Pap tests performed
*363,803 *breast exams performed
*71,717 *women whose cancer was detected

early or whose abnormalities were identified

https://www.plannedparenthood.org/files/2114/5089/0863/2014-2015_PPFA_Annual_Report_.pdf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think statistics like, they saw 2.5 million different patience says more than your cherry picked assessment. Or how about this.
> *271,539 *Pap tests performed
> *363,803 *breast exams performed
> *71,717 *women whose cancer was detected
> ...


Talk about cherry picking,
Conservative pundit says Planned Parenthood CEO 'forced to concede' abortions make up 86% of revenue
_www.politifact.com/punditfact/.../Planned-parenthood-86-percent-abortion-revenue/_


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Pussy


*Oh my the lounging gato is projecting....*

*Shall we translate the Castilian street term of your projection of your own image ? *


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Talk about cherry picking,
> Conservative pundit says Planned Parenthood CEO 'forced to concede' abortions make up 86% of revenue
> _www.politifact.com/punditfact/.../Planned-parenthood-86-percent-abortion-revenue/_


 Your link is broken and the revenue is listed in the annual report I posted.  No need to ask others for your opinion.  It is right there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think statistics like, they saw 2.5 million different patience says more than your cherry picked assessment. Or how about this.
> *271,539 *Pap tests performed
> *363,803 *breast exams performed
> *71,717 *women whose cancer was detected
> ...


The most recent report, released late last month, found a decrease in overall services from July 1, 2014, through last June 30.

It performed 123,226 fewer breast exams during that time than it had in the previous year.

The number of abortions, birth control, and cancer screenings decreased markedly.

Its prenatal services continued its downward trend, as well, from 18,684 to 17,419.

The group performed 718 female sterilizations and 3,445 vasectomies last year, another downturn.

One area that showed a modest increase was adoption referrals - 2,024, up from 1,880 in 2013. That means the organization performed 160 abortions for every child referred for adoption.

Yet the new report hails a series of "breakthroughs," particularly its legislative lobbying efforts.

"We protected and expanded access to abortion," one headline in the report says.

The group spent $39.3 million on "public policy," another $16.7 million to "engage communities," and $4.6 million to "refresh our brand."

"Our advocacy efforts never slow down," the report states. "We are constantly working hard to deepen our partnerships with allies, lobby in state legislatures, and fight in the courts when access to safe and legal abortion is threatened."

It credited a bill it supported, a California law allowing non-physicians to perform abortions, with "raising abortion access to a gold standard."


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The most recent report, released late last month, found a decrease in overall services from July 1, 2014, through last June 30.
> 
> It performed 123,226 fewer breast exams during that time than it had in the previous year.
> 
> ...


Did you write that yourself?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did you write that yourself?


What do you think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Your link is broken and the revenue is listed in the annual report I posted.  No need to ask others for your opinion.  It is right there.


I think you know my opinion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Your link is broken and the revenue is listed in the annual report I posted.  No need to ask others for your opinion.  It is right there.


I didn't see in there where they list the prices for dead baby parts they sell?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think statistics like, they saw 2.5 million different patience says more than your cherry picked assessment. Or how about this.
> *271,539 *Pap tests performed
> *363,803 *breast exams performed
> *71,717 *women whose cancer was detected
> ...


Why aren't they using their Doctors?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't see in there where they list the prices for dead baby parts they sell?


It appears you still have that Breitbart hook stuck down our throat.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears you still have that Breitbart hook stuck down our throat.


Is Breitbart wrong ?


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> Is Breitbart wrong ?


Only 4 nos and loser joe are wrong more often than Breitbart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears you still have that Breitbart hook stuck down our throat.


See it for your self, shit for brains.
_



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Only 4 nos and loser joe are wrong more often than Breitbart.


Here is another one for your viewing pleasure, Dickweed.
_



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears you still have that Breitbart hook stuck down our throat.


Do you need a new editor?
I think that would be better than what you like to have stuck down your throat.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See it for your self, shit for brains.


I see you know what I was referring to.

Give me last edit from secret recordings and I'll have you baying at the moon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

espola said:


> I see you know what I was referring to.
> 
> Give me last edit from secret recordings and I'll have you baying at the moon.


So they weren't selling dead baby parts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

espola said:


> I see you know what I was referring to.
> 
> Give me last edit from secret recordings and I'll have you baying at the moon.


You better quit while you are behind before you shit yourself, ya old diaper wearer you.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2017)

nononono said:
			
		

> Is Breitbart wrong ?





			
				espola said:
			
		

> Only 4 nos and loser joe are wrong more often than Breitbart.


The above response by the old puto is his Classic deflection. 
He couldn't answer a question with a straight answer 
if his life depended on it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> The above response by the old puto is his Classic deflection.
> He couldn't answer a question with a straight answer
> if his life depended on it.


He's got nothing, but onset demencia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

It's about fricken time.

*Students Ordered Out Of Class After Failing To Show Vaccination Proof...*


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So they weren't selling dead baby parts?


They weren't selling anything.  They were asking they were asking for the receiving party to share in the costs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2017)

espola said:


> They weren't selling anything.  *They were asking they were asking *for the receiving party to share in the costs.


They asked twice?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think statistics like, they saw 2.5 million different *patience* says more than your cherry picked assessment. Or how about this.
> *271,539 *Pap tests performed
> *363,803 *breast exams performed
> *71,717 *women whose cancer was detected
> ...


You mean *patients?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He's got nothing, but onset demencia.


Self admitted.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They asked twice?


Well, they may have stuttered.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 2, 2017)

espola said:


> They weren't selling anything.  They were asking they were asking for the receiving party to share in the costs.


Who told you that?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 2, 2017)

What is the biggest money maker at Planned Parenthood?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

espola said:


> They weren't selling anything.  They were asking they were asking for the receiving party to share in the costs.


Yeah, to buy her a Lamborghini? Dumbass with your head up your ass, stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Who told you that?


Must have been Andy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What is the biggest money maker at Planned Parenthood?


They know, but are good at dummying up.


----------



## Wez (Mar 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What is the biggest money maker at Planned Parenthood?


Surgeries tend to be expensive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Surgeries tend to be expensive.


Increase money supply, Increase cost.  That's just the way it goes.


----------



## Wez (Mar 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Increase money supply, Increase cost.  That's just the way it goes.


Compared to standard surgeries you would receive at a regular hospital, the cost of PP abortions is way less expensive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Compared to standard surgeries you would receive at a regular hospital, the cost of PP abortions is way less expensive.


Because the government subsidies are over a half a billion, you dumb fuck.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean *patients?*


 Yes dear.  Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yes dear.  Thank you for pointing that out.


At your service sir.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

What a way to start the weekend!
She is going to have to dream in her own country.

*UPDATE: 'Dreamer' detained after press conference to be deported without hearing...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Interior Secretary Zinke Revokes Obama Rule Banning Lead Ammo On Federal Lands


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What is the biggest money maker at Planned Parenthood?


They don't make money.  They are a non-profit.  Biggest income looking at their annual report seems to be government contracts which would exclude abortions.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Interior Secretary Zinke Revokes Obama Rule Banning Lead Ammo On Federal Lands


Who benefits from randomly throwing lead pellets in our water supply?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Who benefits from randomly throwing lead pellets in our water supply?


The wildlife.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The wildlife.


Clueless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> They don't make money.  They are a non-profit.  Biggest income looking at their annual report seems to be government contracts which would exclude abortions.


Yes,
Abortion mill Planned Parenthood has raked in a reported _$700 million_ in profit since the tenure of CEO Cecile Richards, taking in a reported $127 million in profit annually. Yes, that would be the same "nonprofit" corporation that your tax dollars subsidize—over $500 million annually.
http://www.dailywire.com/news/11723/how-much-cash-did-planned-parenthood-clear-last-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Who benefits from randomly throwing lead pellets in our water supply?


More than half the states have some sort of lead ammo restrictions, from outright ban to not allowed in certain areas or when hunting certain game.  Lead fishing sinkers are banned in California and several other states.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

espola said:


> More than half the states have some sort of lead ammo restrictions, from outright ban to not allowed in certain areas or when hunting certain game.  Lead fishing sinkers are banned in California and several other states.


No shit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Everyone already knows that of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

*Recommended Stories*
Oregon judge investigated for allegedly helping illegal immigrant sneak out of courtroom, evade ICE
I wonder if she is a Trump supporter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

I guess they didn't get the memo.
*San Francisco drops out of FBI’s Joint Terrorism Task Force*
*Mar 3, 2017 1:21 PM by John Sexton*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Was anyone able to go to Officer Keith Boyers' funeral today?
He is the Whittier cop killed by a thug that has been arrested 5 times since being let out of jail. Thanks to Ca and its liberal gubment he was free to murder Mr Boyers. Governor jerry brown has no money to lock up criminals but has money for fat pensions and bullet trains.
Turn on the TV to catch all the excitement.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Who benefits from randomly throwing lead pellets in our water supply?



The most significant hazard to wildlife is through direct ingestion of spent lead shot and bullets, lost fishing sinkers, lead tackle and related fragments, or through consumption of wounded or dead prey containing lead shot, bullets or fragments.

Although lead from spent ammunition and lost fishing tackle is not readily released into aquatic and terrestrial systems, under some environmental conditions it can slowly dissolve and enter groundwater, making it potentially hazardous for plants, animals and perhaps even people if it enters water bodies or is taken up in plant roots. For example, said Rattner, dissolved lead can result in lead contamination in groundwater near some shooting ranges and at heavily hunted sites, particularly those hunted year after year.

https://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/disease_information/lead_poisoning/


----------



## Booter (Mar 3, 2017)

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/17/trumps-florida-trips-cost-taxpayer-money.html

"Trump's time in office could cost taxpayers "hundreds of millions of dollars or more," topping the estimated $97 million of travel-related expenses during the Obama administration, the Post reported."

I believe, to a degree, the President is entitled to many fringe benefits and the nature of the position requires a lot of expenses when traveling.  Seems the Right got pretty bent out of shape whenever Obama would use an extra square of toilet paper.  So, I wonder when the Right will show concern over Trump's spending on vacations?


----------



## Wez (Mar 3, 2017)

Booter said:


> So, I wonder when the Right will show concern over Trump's spending on vacations?


We only have hypocrites here, so you'll have to find concern elsewhere...


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2017)

Booter said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/17/trumps-florida-trips-cost-taxpayer-money.html
> 
> "Trump's time in office could cost taxpayers "hundreds of millions of dollars or more," topping the estimated $97 million of travel-related expenses during the Obama administration, the Post reported."
> 
> I believe, to a degree, the President is entitled to many fringe benefits and the nature of the position requires a lot of expenses when traveling.  Seems the Right got pretty bent out of shape whenever Obama would use an extra square of toilet paper.  So, I wonder when the Right will show concern over Trump's spending on vacations?


To be fair - they are not vacations.  They are just time spent in the Alternative White House.

The real money-wasting scandal is the expense of protecting Melania and son at a separate residence most of the time and shuttling them back and forth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

Booter said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/17/trumps-florida-trips-cost-taxpayer-money.html
> 
> "Trump's time in office could cost taxpayers "hundreds of millions of dollars or more," topping the estimated $97 million of travel-related expenses during the Obama administration, the Post reported."
> 
> I believe, to a degree, the President is entitled to many fringe benefits and the nature of the position requires a lot of expenses when traveling.  Seems the Right got pretty bent out of shape whenever Obama would use an extra square of toilet paper.  So, I wonder when the Right will show concern over Trump's spending on vacations?


Annual trips to Hawaii.  Must be nice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

espola said:


> To be fair - they are not vacations.  They are just time spent in the Alternative White House.
> 
> The real money-wasting scandal is the expense of protecting Melania and son at a separate residence most of the time and shuttling them back and forth.


Or the cost of flying Michelle to Hawaii for her birthday.  Sweet deal.


----------



## Booter (Mar 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Annual trips to Hawaii.  Must be nice.


How would you know.....oh yeah right you're from HI.  Although we've never seen your birth certificate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or the cost of flying Michelle to Hawaii for her birthday.  Sweet deal.


And a separate flight for the dog.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

espola said:


> To be fair - they are not vacations.  They are just time spent in the Alternative White House.
> 
> The real money-wasting scandal is the expense of protecting Melania and son at a separate residence most of the time and shuttling them back and forth.


How about moochells mother that sucked off the public for the last 8 years living in the White House?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://theintercept.com/2016/07/12/eric-holders-longtime-excuse-for-not-prosecuting-banks-just-crashed-and-burned/
> 
> Eric Holder, the worst thing that came from the BO administration.
> 
> ...


Holder was not the worst thing that came from BO in regard to the financial crisis.  Holder was not a Wall St. Double agent.  This is the same retail finance guy cluelessness that says there is no way you are involved in finance.


----------



## Booter (Mar 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about moochells mother that sucked off the public for the last 8 years living in the White House?


She helped with raising the kids man how skummy are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

espola said:


> To be fair - they are not vacations.  They are just time spent in the Alternative White House.
> 
> The real money-wasting scandal is the expense of protecting Melania and son at a separate residence most of the time and shuttling them back and forth.


At least they are worth protecting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Booter said:


> She helped with raising the kids man how skummy are you?


Raising the kids? So you want me to pay to help raise obamas kids?  What the hell did michelle do besides eat?


----------



## Wez (Mar 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Holder was not the worst thing that came from BO in regard to the financial crisis.  Holder was not a Wall St. Double agent.  This is the same retail finance guy cluelessness that says there is no way you are involved in finance.


Says the only guy who hasn't improved his finances over the last 8 years.  I notice you gloss over your lie about me not calling bullshit on BO.  

Holder literally invented "To Big to Fail" you idiot.  He alone may be more responsible for banker malfeasance than any other single source.  Go back to school fucknuts.


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No shit?


*We're in California where the San Francisco PD withdrew from the " FBI's Joint Terrorism Task Force ", go figure....
Talk about some fucked up shit. These Democrats will rue the day something happens due to THEIR petulant
cry baby attitudes.
If there is no lead in California ( so to speak ) I sure hope the Politicians/Activists realize what they did to Law Enforcement....
Steel Ammo is much more lethal than lead. *

*San Francisco's withdrawal from national terror *
*intelligence network hikes risks, officials say*

*By  Malia Zimmerman,   William Lajeunesse *

*Published March 03, 2017*

San Francisco has taken its defiance of the feds to a new level, ending its cooperation with the FBI in an anti-terror initiative begun after 9/11 - a move crtitics say could get innocent people killed.


Critics say the sanctuary city by  the bay's latest decision to forego cooperation with Washington, by dropping out of the FBI's Joint Terrorism Task Force, could put lives at risk. The JTTF has been credited with foiling 93 Islamist terrorist attacks and plots against the U.S. since 2001, including 12 this year, according to the Washington, D.C.-based Heritage Foundation. There are another 1,000 investigations into suspected terror activity nationwide.


*These staggering statistics make the recent decision by the San Francisco police department to end the city’s partnership with the JTTF, at the behest of local activist groups that alleged Arabs and Muslims are wrongly targeted by the FBI and will be more so under the Trump administration, all the more concerning, said retired federal law enforcement officials.*


*“There is less chance of uncovering networks, plots, missing pieces of a puzzle, without cities participating in the JTTF."*

- Claude Arnold, former ICE investigator

“In my opinion, the decision by the mayor and the police chief to withdraw the San Francisco Police Department from the JTTF is really narrow-minded,” said Mark Rossini, a retired FBI special agent, and founding executive of the National Counterterrorism Center, who served as a representative to the CIA’s Counterterrorist Center. “Politics aside, and the mayor and leaders of San Francisco have their right to their opinion, political opinion and beliefs. But when you’re working in law enforcement, law enforcement should know no politics.”

The FBI leads the 104 Joint Terrorism Task Force units across the country, but the majority of intelligence about crime and terror comes from local sources, said Claude Arnold, a former U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement special agent in charge of Homeland Security Investigations, who worked in California.

“There is less chance of uncovering networks, plots, missing pieces of a puzzle, without cities participating in the JTTF,” Arnold said.

San Francisco police have dozens of undercover agents and contacts in immigrant communities helpful to federal law enforcement investigations. Conversely, two San Francisco police are federally deputized for the JTTF, and as a result have access to classified intelligence.

“Information must flow both ways in these cases,” Rossini said. “By San Francisco pulling out, you’re losing that vital link of data that the FBI and the other federal agencies and the Department of Justice will need in order to complete its cases and investigate them thoroughly.”

If San Francisco’s withdrawal from the JTTF is permanent, it could impact the safety of Americans throughout the nation, said Lauren Anderson, a former FBI agent who led the international terrorism program of the FBI’s New York JTTF, and now runs LCAnderson International Consulting. 

“In virtually every terrorist prevention or incident, local law enforcement was the first point of interaction,” Anderson said.

The 2010 Times Square would-be bomber Faisal Shahzad is an example.  

“Two street vendors noticed a vehicle with smoke and told New York Police Department officers. Because NYPD was physically present on the JTTF, the information was shared immediately and members of the JTTF were at the scene in minutes,” Anderson said.

The JTTF has prevented a number of terrorist attacks, many which crossed state lines, said David Inserra of the Heritage Foundation.

In July 2012 in Alabama, Ulugbek Kodirov was sentenced to 15 years in prison for plotting to kill President Barack Obama. In November 2012, Rezwan Ferdaus was sentenced to 17 years in prison for planning to bomb the Pentagon. In March 2015, Raees Alam Qazi and Sheheryar Alam Qazi were sentenced in Florida for a scheme to use a weapon of mass destruction in New York City. 

Whether the San Francisco police department will renegotiate the JTTF memorandum of understanding or simply refuse to participate, isn’t clear. A police department spokesperson would only say the agreement has expired and is under review.

Local activists critical of the JTTF cheered the decision by the newly appointed San Francisco police chief, on the job for just a week before pulling the plug on the partnership.
 


Local police, whose salaries are paid by local tax dollars, are required to follow federal law when they are deputized for the JTTF. In some cases, California laws conflict with federal law, said John Crew, a retired attorney who works with activist groups, including the ACLU and Council on American-Islamic Relations on law enforcement and civil rights matters.

“This issue is really about the need for local police officers to comply with state and local laws and policies even when they are working with the FBI JTTF,” Crew said.

Neither Crew, nor his many allies in San Francisco, are apprehensive area residents may be in danger because of a lack of representation on the JTTF.

“I’m not the least bit concerned,” Crew said.

San Francisco police work with the Northern California Regional Intelligence Center, a government program focusing on criminal and terrorist activity, Crew said. He also maintains there is no reason police cannot work with the FBI on pressing terrorism-related investigations as long as they don’t violate California law.

But Rossini and other former federal law enforcement said they worry the conflict may prevent vital leads from surfacing.

“Last time I checked, we’re all part of the 50 states….So let us continue to work together when it comes to the law, when it comes to law enforcement,” Rossini said. “You want to do politics another day.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Booter said:


> She helped with raising the kids man how skummy are you?


Well, she didn't do a very good job, not surprised though, with the example the Kenyan set.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the only guy who hasn't improved his finances over the last 8 years.  I notice you gloss over your lie about me not calling bullshit on BO.
> 
> Holder literally invented "To Big to Fail" you idiot.  He alone may be more responsible for banker malfeasance than any other single source.  Go back to school fucknuts.


Holder had nothing to do with the financial crisis.  So your BO bullshit call is bullshit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

And yes I am defending Holder from your cluelessness regarding TBTF.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Can you believe this BOZO, no wonder mexico is doing so well.
Mexican lawmaker climbs border wall to prove it’s ‘completely unnecessary’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Holder had nothing to do with the financial crisis.  So your BO bullshit call is bullshit.


Fucknuts, kinda catchy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

Re


Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucknuts, kinda catchy.


kick in the crotch crazy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Re
> kick in the crotch crazy.


You know his fascination with male genitalia.


----------



## Wez (Mar 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Holder had nothing to do with the financial crisis.  So your BO bullshit call is bullshit.


Holder had everything to do with why we're headed for another crisis.  Unlike you, I actually back my assertions with links.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Holder had everything to do with why we're headed for another crisis.  Unlike you, I actually back my assertions with links.


I can't wait to see those links RFG!!  Please.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Mar 3, 2017)

Medicine time, gentlemen.  It's medicine time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Holder had everything to do with why we're headed for another crisis.  Unlike you, I actually back my assertions with links.


Hello Alice


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2017)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Medicine time, gentlemen.  It's medicine time.


I filled up a couple of growlers with Aurora Hoppyallis and am piping some Iration-Acoustic through the PA system.  Take a vacation Alice.  I got this.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I can't wait to see those links RFG!!  Please.


Still waiting RFG.


----------



## Wez (Mar 4, 2017)

They've been posted already, you may have to actually click your mouse a few times to go back and read what you are too lazy to find.  You can also Google Holder & Too big to fail lazy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> They've been posted already, you may have to actually click your mouse a few times to go back and read what you are too lazy to find.  You can also Google Holder & Too big to fail lazy.


Don't confuse too big to fail with too big to jail tootse.  Still waiting.  Should be easy to post if it's on google.  This is just like the FHA insurance question you never answered.


----------



## Wez (Mar 4, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't confuse too big to fail with too big to jail tootse.  Still waiting.  Should be easy to post if it's on google.  This is just like the FHA insurance question you never answered.


You're right, you changed the discussion to something you wanted to discuss in the mortgage ins. discussion as well.  Rabbit hole


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're right, you changed the discussion to something you wanted to discuss in the mortgage ins. discussion as well.  Rabbit hole


said the Rabbit.  Still waiting for your link tap dancer.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about moochells mother that sucked off the public for the last 8 years living in the White House?


 The President and the family pay for all of their personal meals and other household items. Nancy Reagan was furious when she saw her first bill.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The President and the family pay for all of their personal meals and other household items. Nancy Reagan was furious when she saw her first bill.


How about vacations and such?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about vacations and such?


 They pay for all their own expenses except the cost of providing protection. That includes travel.  it is cheaper to fly the first family by military plans than to put them on commercial passenger planes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The President and the family pay for all of their personal meals and other household items. Nancy Reagan was furious when she saw her first bill.


I bet the Kenyan is going broke feeding moochelle. Look at that hog leg. DAMN.


----------



## Booter (Mar 6, 2017)

Obama's Numbers for October 2016.  Some good some not so good.

http://www.factcheck.org/2016/10/obamas-numbers-october-2016-update/

Since President Barack Obama first took office:

The economy has added nearly 10.7 million jobs.
Median household income has gone up $1,140, or 2 percent.
The buying power of the average worker’s weekly paycheck is up 4.2 percent.
Median sales prices of existing single-family homes are up 23 percent.
The unemployment rate has dropped well below the historical norm; job openings are at a 15-year high.
Corporate profits and stock prices have both soared to record highs.
The number of people lacking health insurance has gone down by 16.5 million.
The murder rate is down nearly 5 percent, despite an increase in 2015.
The number of unauthorized immigrants estimated to be living in the U.S. is down, according to demographers.
Wind and solar power have quadrupled; coal production has dropped 36 percent; carbon emissions have gone down 12 percent.
However, the poverty rate is still 0.3 percentage points higher, and the number of Americans on food stamps is up nearly 36 percent.
Federal debt has more than doubled, and annual federal deficits, after shrinking, are again on the rise.
The home ownership rate has dropped to the lowest point in more than 50 years.
Handgun production has more than doubled.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2017)

Booter said:


> Obama's Numbers for October 2016.  Some good some not so good.
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/2016/10/obamas-numbers-october-2016-update/
> 
> ...


So, this just means the Kenyan printed and handed out so much money that most of your positive points aren't positive at all, even assuming the numbers are correct, which I highly doubt, especially the unemployment and immigration numbers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2017)

*Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition.*
*BYE ,BYE  Megan, *
*US Soccer says players must stand for national anthem*
*
Now Playing
US soccer takes a stand for the national anthem


U.S. Soccer has adopted a new policy requiring all players to "stand respectfully" for the playing of the national anthem.

The move comes after one of the women's team players, Megan Rapinoe, kneeled while in uniform as "The Star-Spangled Banner" played before games against Thailand and the Netherlands in September.

Rapinoe, who was left off the U.S. women's national team roster for the upcoming year, said she was backing then-San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick's national anthem protest by kneeling rather than standing. The move was meant as a protest against alleged police brutality.

The new policy was announced at U.S. Soccer’s Annual General Meeting on Saturday.

In response to Rapinoe's actions, U.S. Soccer had released a statement that said, "We have an expectation that our players and coaches will stand and honor the flag while the national anthem is played."

The new policy does not make clear whether there would be a punishment for any U.S. Soccer members who violate the directive. 

The president of the U.S. Soccer Federation, Sunil Gulati, said consequences of a policy violation would be addressed "as it happens," but did not elaborate further.

The women's national team coach, Jill Ellis, reportedly said she was "pleased" with the new policy.

"I've always felt that that should be what we do, to honor the country, have the pride of putting on the national team jersey. I said that previously. I think that should be the expectation," she told The Associated Press.












*


----------



## Wez (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 6, 2017)

Ever notice how much Barbara Streisand looks like an aardvark?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ever notice how much Barbara Streisand looks like an aardvark?


Yes

Close enough.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2017)

Ah, the left.
*Of course: Public schools to close due to ‘Day Without Women’ protest, Betsy DeVos still expected to show up for work*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2017)

Who said we don't need a wall?
Five-Time Deportee Faces Fatal Crash Charges in ‘Sanctuary’ California


----------



## Booter (Mar 8, 2017)

Something I saw posted on the internet today:

I live in constant fear that Trump will deport my Latina mother-in-law who lives at 1837 3rd  Street, LA, CA 90023 (blue house).  She gets off work at 6:00 PM.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2017)

Booter said:


> Something I saw posted on the internet today:
> 
> I live in constant fear that Trump will deport my Latina mother-in-law who lives at 1837 3rd  Street, LA, CA 90023 (blue house).  She gets off work at 6:00 PM.



*Even if it wasn't meant to be hilarious it is.....the last sentence sells it !*


----------



## Booter (Mar 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Even if it wasn't meant to be hilarious it is.....the last sentence sells it !*


Oh it's hilarious!   Except she might have boycotted work today.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2017)

Wez said:


>


"You mean we will get to keep our plan if we like it if I stop allegedly lying?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2017)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/03/08/ann-coulter-immigrant-privilege-drives-child-rape-epidemic/

1,040


*Before breathing a sigh of relief that, unlike Western Europe, we don’t have Muslim rapists pouring into our country, recall that we have Mexican rapists pouring into our country.*
Almost all peasant cultures are brimming with rapists, pederasts and child abusers. Latin America just happens to be the peasant culture closest to the United States, while the Muslims are closest to Europe.

SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER

North Carolinians for Immigration Reform and Enforcement, immigrants commit hundreds of sex crimes against children in North Carolina every month — 350 in the month of April 2014, 299 in May, and more than 400 in August and September. More than 90 percent of the perpetrators are Hispanic.

They aren’t even counting legal immigrants. Aren’t those worse? Only certain Republicans get excited about the difference between legal and illegal immigrants. The rest of America is trying to understand the point of the last 40 years of legal immigration. Why was this necessary?

advertisement

Below is a very short excerpt from a few days in November 2013. As Stalin is supposed to have said, sometimes quantity has a quality all its own.

— Bundez, Jose, Juan (11/12/2013): Felony Sex Offense — Parental Role


— Aguilar-Sandoval, Jersson: Felony First Degree Sexual Offense; Felony First Degree Rape; Felony First Degree Kidnapping

advertisement

— Aguilar, Rafael (11/04/2013): Felony Indecent Liberties With Child

— Aguilar, Rigoberto, Castellano (11/04/2013): Felony First Degree Rape; Felony Indecent Liberties With Child; Felony Stat Rape/Sex Offn Def>4-<6yr

(Note: That’s Sex With a Child Between 4 and 6 Years Old.)

advertisement

— Yxchajchal-Lacam, Jose, Daniel (11/12/2013): Felony Stat Rape/Sex Offn Def>4-<6yr

— Manzano, Gustavo, Adolfo (11/20/2013): Felony Indecent Liberties With Child; Felony Rape of a Child

— Monje, Alcides, Aguilar (11/18/2013): Felony Stat Rape/Sex Offn Def >=6yr; Felony Indecent Liberties With Child 13.

advertisement

The list, for a single month in a single state, goes on in the same vein through 87 separate offenders. When not providing North Carolina meatpackers with cheap labor, immigrant workers seem to spend all their time raping little girls.

To be fair, there are also Asian names, such as Y’Hon Nie (Indecent Liberties With Child, First Degree Sex Offense-Child, Second Degree Sexual Offense); and David Vo Minh (First Degree Sex Offense-Child, Indecent Liberties With Child).

North Carolina’s cheap labor advocates better be paying Sen. Thom Tillis well. It sure isn’t the average North Carolinian demanding that he shill for amnesty. Illegal immigration alone costs North Carolina taxpayers billions of dollars per year.

Our nation’s epitaph, with a photo of Sen. Tillis, could be: “We built a powerful economic engine that attracted people, but then some businessmen saw their chance to screw the country and make a pile for themselves. _Let’s bring in low-wage workers so we can externalize our costs to the taxpayer!”_

Except North Carolina’s businesses aren’t just externalizing their costs to the taxpayers. They’re externalizing their costs to little girls.

The reason websites like North Carolinians for Immigration Reform and Enforcement are so important is that the government and the media hide immigrant crime from the public.

They cite bogus studies that compare immigrants to America’s criminal class. (We didn’t want immigrants who are only slightly less criminal than our worst inner cities.)

Or they announce their impressionistic conclusions. (_I heard about a crime in Montana — that state must have a lot of crime, _is not a scientific way to argue.)

Or they refuse to count any criminal without an ICE detainer against him as an immigrant, at all. (Is the court translator a hint that the defendant isn’t a 10th-generation American?)

The way to determine how many immigrants are committing crime is to count them. Why does the government refuse to do this?

The number of immigrants in prison would be a good start, but that’s only the tip of the iceberg.

Immigrant criminals flee back to their own countries after arrest. Prosecutors deport illegals rather than imprison them — and then the illegals come right back. Some George Soros-inspired prosecutors allow illegals to plea guilty to some minor offense, to prevent them from being deported.

To get the full picture, government investigators will need to talk to crime victims, police and prosecutors, too.

And we want honesty — not studies that count anchor babies and second-generation immigrants as “the native population.”

The media is the government’s co-conspirator in hiding immigrant crime. I have approximately 1,000 examples of media subterfuges on immigrant crime in Adios, America! The Left’s Plan to Turn Our Country Into a Third World Hellhole.

Here are a few recent examples from Sen. Tillis’ North Carolina.

Headline: “Burke County man convicted of raping 13-year-old girl,” Charlotte Observer, Feb. 1, 2017 (Ricardo Solis Garcia — an illegal whom Mexico refused to take back);

Headline: “Burlington man charged with child rape,” The Times News, Jan. 19, 2017 (Felipe Samuel Rivera Rodriguez);

Headline: “Angier man accused of having sex with 14-year-old girl,” The Fayetteville Observer, Aug. 29, 2016 (Estevan Roberto Silva).

NOTE TO READERS: The North Carolina Estevan Roberto Silva — sex with a 14-year-old girl — should not be confused with the Texas Esteban Villa Silva — sex with a 12-year-old girl about 60 times — or the Alabama Esteban Silva Jr. — 42-year-old man convicted of sex with a 12-year-old girl. All these child rapes were revealed in coded headlines like “Man pleads to sexual relationship with girl.”

Other informative North Carolina headlines:

Headline: “Man, 42, arrested for sexual offense with girl under 13” (Carlos Gumercindo Crus);

Headline: “Man charged with sexual assault of a minor” (Jose Freddy Ambrosio-Gorgonio);

Headline: Man Pleads Guilty in Child Rape Case (Luis Perez-Valencia).

It’s too relentless to be a coincidence.

There have been more stories in the American media about a rape by white lacrosse players that didn’t happen than about thousands of child rapes in North Carolina that did.

I’m pretty sure our media is opposed to rape. But evidently, not as opposed as they are to America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2017)

The above post is from Miss Ann Coulter.
Read it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2017)

Finally, the truth comes out.

*RAMOS: 'WHITES WILL BECOME MINORITY'...

'THIS IS OUR COUNTRY'...*


----------



## Booter (Mar 9, 2017)

The cost of incompetence in The White House.

From http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/02/i-m-banned:

 The Global Business Travel Association (GBTA), which represents corporate travel managers, found that business travel transactions in America declined by 3.4% over the course of one week following the president’s order. It reckons that a net $185m in business travel bookings was lost. If a 3.4% decline sounds small, consider the group’s assertion that a 1% drop in business travel over the course of a year correlates with a loss of 71,000 American jobs and close to $5bn in gross domestic product (although the extent to which waning business travel helps to cause economic woes, rather than just reflecting them, can be difficult to unpick).


----------



## Booter (Mar 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Finally, the truth comes out.
> 
> *RAMOS: 'WHITES WILL BECOME MINORITY'...*
> 
> *'THIS IS OUR COUNTRY'...*


Are you white?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2017)

Booter said:


> Are you white?


My parents told me and my brothers and sisters we are black so I identify as black, today anyway.
If it's good enough for pocahontas it's good enough for me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2017)

Booter said:


> The cost of incompetence in obamas White House,


10,000,000,000,000. Any more questions?


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2017)

This one hits way to close to home...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2017)

This guy really lives in fantasy land.

Land of Make Believe

Disney Boss Says No Political Bias at ESPN and ABC News, Complaints ‘Completely Exaggerated’


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> This one hits way to close to home...


The Democrat version has the money pursuing the man.


----------



## Booter (Mar 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My parents told me and my brothers and sisters we are black so I identify as black, today anyway.
> If it's good enough for pocahontas it's good enough for me.


Donald Trump: 'Look at my African-American over here'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2017)

Booter said:


> Donald Trump: 'Look at my African-American over here'


I don't do hyphens, counter productive and divisive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't do hyphens, counter productive and divisive.


You are either an American or you ain't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 9, 2017)

Booter said:


> Obama's Numbers for October 2016.  Some good some not so good.
> 
> http://www.factcheck.org/2016/10/obamas-numbers-october-2016-update/
> 
> ...


Those aren't "his" numbers.  The tax payer is paying for those numbers through 3 rounds of QE by the Fed.  In other words, he "didn't build that".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2017)

Booter said:


> The cost of incompetence in The White House.
> 
> From http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/02/i-m-banned:
> 
> The Global Business Travel Association (GBTA), which represents corporate travel managers, found that business travel transactions in America declined by 3.4% over the course of one week following the president’s order. It reckons that a net $185m in business travel bookings was lost. If a 3.4% decline sounds small, consider the group’s assertion that a 1% drop in business travel over the course of a year correlates with a loss of 71,000 American jobs and close to $5bn in gross domestic product (although the extent to which waning business travel helps to cause economic woes, rather than just reflecting them, can be difficult to unpick).


Yes, keep talking and pissing into the wind.
February Jobs Numbers Explode, Blowing Past Economists' Expectations
The New American · 1 day ago


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 10, 2017)

An outraged passenger caused a plane to be diverted—all over a $12 blanket fee. The brouhaha began shortly after the Honolulu-bound Hawaiian Airlines flight left Las Vegas on Wednesday morning, KHONreports. *The 66-year-old man *complained of being cold, asked for a blanket, learned the price, and demanded to talk to the airline's corporate office. During the in-flight call he placed, *he allegedly threatened to "take someone behind the woodshed," an LA Airport Police rep tells the Los Angeles Times.*
*
Too funny

http://www.newser.com/story/239518/flight-diverted-after-man-fumes-over-blanket-charge.html*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2017)

PARA VERGUENZA!
*Hawaii teacher under fire for saying he would not teach illegal immigrant students*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2017)

Jorge Ramos: The “Trump effect” is scaring away illegal immigrants


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2017)

Germany: Machete Attack Hours After Axe Attack


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2017)

Lots going on today.
Chaffetz Subpoenas ATF Agents Involved in Obama’s ‘Fast & Furious’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2017)

This isn't the Kenyans country anymore.

Federal Judge to ACLU Demanding Kim Davis Pay Its Legal Fees: Um, No, You Lost


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2017)

Study: Why yes, Hillary really was a terrible candidate


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2017)

Crickets.......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Crickets.......


So much in the news today, the snowflakes can't even argue or they have me on ignore because they can't cope.
WIN-WIN
Maybe they are still asleep?


----------



## Booter (Mar 10, 2017)

Nonfarm payrolls increased by 235,000 jobs last month as the construction sector recorded its largest gain in nearly 10 years due to unseasonably warm weather, the Labor Department said on Friday. January's employment gains were revised up to 238,000 from the previously reported 227,000.

Job growth has averaged more than 186,000 per month since January 2010. While Donald Trump's victory in last November's presidential election sparked a stock market rally and jumps in consumer and business confidence, there has been no surge in either business or consumer spending.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-economy-idUSKBN16H0KA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2017)

Booter said:


> Nonfarm payrolls increased by 235,000 jobs last month as the construction sector recorded its largest gain in nearly 10 years due to unseasonably warm weather, the Labor Department said on Friday. January's employment gains were revised up to 238,000 from the previously reported 227,000.
> 
> Job growth has averaged more than 186,000 per month since January 2010. While Donald Trump's victory in last November's presidential election sparked a stock market rally and jumps in consumer and business confidence, there has been no surge in either business or consumer spending.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-economy-idUSKBN16H0KA


Is that you Anti American Espoola? Or are all you libs this way?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2017)

Draining the swamp.

*Top Picks*
*AG Sessions asks for the resignation of 46 US Attorneys appointed by Obama*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that you Anti American Espoola? Or are all you libs this way?


Bootsy aint espola.
Booter is an old local from north county I think.
I think I remember having a conversation with him about "toenails", not the one's on your feet, but the old drainage ditch we used to skate that was down the hill from where I grew up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2017)

Veddy intedesting, 
More cluelessness from the libs.
http://www.redstate.com/streiff/2017/03/10/youll-never-guess-really-mad-wikileaks-releasing-dnc-emails/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2017)

http://www.redstate.com/prevaila/2017/03/11/hate-crime-suspect-must-found-another-person-laughs/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2017)

So, you know what? I hope the campus police at American University find this man.

And when they do, I’m going to request that they do something that might go against their ethics of what they can do to monsters like this. But as a woman, I feel I have every right to demand my piece of flesh for being attacked in such an egregious manner.

I want them to give this guy my phone number and ask him what kind of sandwich he wants because he’s kind of cute, is a sharp dresser and obviously has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2017)

*When Equal Access Means Zero Access for All*

There is irrational comfort taken in the belief that man-made laws somehow ensure equality for all. More often than not, the exact opposite is true.

https://fee.org/articles/when-equal-access-means-zero-access-for-all/

Berkeley’s free online library was found in violation of the ADA.

Nearly 3,000 miles away from the iconic Sather Gate entrance at UC Berkeley, two employees of Washington D.C.’s Gallaudet University—a school for the deaf— were outraged to learn that Berkeley’s online archives, though extensive in scope, were not accessible to those with hearing impairments.

I*nstead of contacting Berkeley to see if accommodations could be made without resorting to state intervention, the complainants sought help from the Department of Justice (DOJ). *

After investigating the claims made by the two Gallaudet employees, the DOJ came to the conclusion that yes, Berkeley’s free online archive had in fact violated the ADA, particularly Title II, which mandates that all public audio and video content provide accommodations for the deaf and hard of hearing. Among these stipulations is the requirement that all applicable content offer closed captioning, which, regrettably, 543 of Berkeley’s videos were missing.

The DOJ has declined from publicly commenting on the matter, but its letter to Berkeley officials laid out the alleged violations clearly:

“The Department found that of the 543 videos it could identify on the YouTube channel, 75 had manually generated closed captions. Of the remainder, many had automatic captioning generated by YouTube’s speech recognition technology.”

Unfortunately, the government is not a magical entity, it cannot wave a wand and level all playing fields without trespassing on someone else’s freedom along the way., which is precisely what is happening as a result of the complaints filed against UC Berkeley.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2017)

*This State Wants Protestors Prosecuted as Organized Criminals*

The bill passed the senate by a vote of 17-14 on Wednesday and will now move on to the state house. If the bill is approved, it will be placed on the desk of Governor Doug Ducey, who recently made headlines by speaking out against occupational licensing and who will hopefully have the sense to veto this bill and protect all forms of free speech.

https://fee.org/articles/this-state-wants-protestors-prosecuted-as-organized-criminals/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Mar 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *This State Wants Protestors Prosecuted as Organized Criminals*
> 
> The bill passed the senate by a vote of 17-14 on Wednesday and will now move on to the state house. If the bill is approved, it will be placed on the desk of Governor Doug Ducey, who recently made headlines by speaking out against occupational licensing and who will hopefully have the sense to veto this bill and protect all forms of free speech.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/this-state-wants-protestors-prosecuted-as-organized-criminals/


As soon as roads are blocked, property is damaged and looted, or people are assaulted, they become a criminal mob.
Everything else is allowed under the constitution, and I encourage the "protestors" to keep it up. They make those of us who work for a living,  look better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 12, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> As soon as roads are blocked, property is damaged and looted, or people are assaulted, they become a criminal mob.
> Everything else is allowed under the constitution, and I encourage the "protestors" to keep it up. They make those of us who work for a living,  look better.


Protesting is a paid job now and therefore work.  Wonder how the IRS audits those earnings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2017)

* GOP Rep. faces backlash for controversial tweet: ‘Can’t restore’ U.S. with ‘somebody else’s babies’*
* 
Rep. Steve King (R-Iowa) is under fire for a controversial post he made on Twitter on Sunday, in which he appears to suggest the United States shouldn’t allow more immigrants to enter the country because it would prevent the restoration of “civilization.”

“[Geert] Wilders understands that culture and demographics are our destiny,” wrote King. “We can’t restore our civilization with somebody else’s babies.”

Sounds like a pretty smart guy to me.

One of Wilders’ most controversial positions is on immigration, especially as it relates to Muslims. According to a report by the Australian Broadcasting Corporation, Wilders has said he plans to “de-Islamise” the Netherlands, vowing to close mosques and Islamic schools and ban the Koran, the Islamic holy book.
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2017)

Katie Kieffer Illegal Immigrant Crime: The Real Story


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2017)

First rapinoe loses her spot and now this loser can't find one,
God Bless America.

Ex-49ers QB Kaepernick Ignored as NFL Players Sign for Free Agency


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> First rapinoe loses her spot and now this loser can't find one,
> God Bless America.
> 
> Ex-49ers QB Kaepernick Ignored as NFL Players Sign for Free Agency


They should hook up.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> They should hook up.....


I don't think she eats out of that side of the bowl.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> First rapinoe loses her spot and now this loser can't find one,
> God Bless America.
> 
> Ex-49ers QB Kaepernick Ignored as NFL Players Sign for Free Agency


Maybe they'll get together and have offspring that are counter to their cultures....


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think she eats out of that side of the bowl.


She can turn the bowl around, it happens... Look at the De Blasio's...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> Maybe they'll get together and have offspring that are counter to their cultures....


That would be the perfect little person, if it survived the abortion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2017)

4-year-old girl abandoned in Southern California desert by smugglers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2017)

I thought this never happened?

Oh, Look–More Illegal Aliens On Virginia Voter Rolls


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2017)

These people have a screw or 2 loose.
Champion Runner Attempts to Murder Sports Official After Outed as Transgender ‘Woman’
http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/03/14/champion-runner-attempts-to-murder-sports-official-after-being-outed-as-transgender-woman/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2017)

_There is an old saying, something about a good guy with a gun....
Man Gets Free After Being Tied Up, Shoots and Kills Home Invasion Suspect
Hallelujah, Amen_


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These people have a screw or 2 loose.
> Champion Runner Attempts to Murder Sports Official After Outed as Transgender ‘Woman’
> http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/03/14/champion-runner-attempts-to-murder-sports-official-after-being-outed-as-transgender-woman/


A cheater...clear cut. Oops did I print that ?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2017)

nononono said:


> A cheater...clear cut. Oops did I print that ?


ouch!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2017)

Activists upset that ICE agents are arresting illegal immigrant outside of courthouses


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm not much of a joiner, but I may join this group --

https://www.facebook.com/AmericansAgainstTheRepublicanAndDemocraticParties/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2017)

I hope they catch these animals and put them down like the dogs they are.
VIDEO: Group of Men Brutally Assault Man Who Offers to Pay for Their Meal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks like  klan meeting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2017)

Administrative State: Trump Budget Spends Big on Military and the Wall

_Cuts Foreign Aid, EPA, and Public Broadcasting_
_http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/03/16/donald-trump-budget-spends-big-on-military-and-the-wall-cuts-foreign-aid-epa-and-public-broadcasting/
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2017)

I am sure this was just a mistake 
*Super. Our digital vetting system gave citizenship or green cards to thousands who were ordered deported*
*
That plan for “extreme vetting” may turn out to be extremely problematic, but don’t blame it on Donald Trump. The US Citizenship and Immigration Service began working on a program in 2006 designed to bring the vetting of immigrants into the digital era. Unfortunately, as this new report from NextGov shows, it ran into problems almost immediately and even after implementation began it wound up being fraught with glitches and running “extremely” over budget.

Shutdowns, delays and budget overruns in the information technology system the government’s immigration service uses could allow terrorists or criminals to mistakenly receive citizenship or green cards, lawmakers fretted Thursday.

The United States Citizenship and Immigration Services’ tech troubles date back to 2006 when the agency began a massive program to create an Electronic Immigration System, or ELIS.

That project, spearheaded by IBM, had stumbled miserably by 2012 when USCIS cut the project up into shorter time frames with smaller deliverables. Since then, the project has continued to suffer bugs and delays, the agency and its auditors testified before a House Homeland Security Committee panel.

Forget about inefficiency and cost overruns. This next bit is the part that really caught everyone’s attention. We’ve been handing out green cards and citizenship papers to people who were supposed to have been loaded on a bus headed for the border. And we’re not just talking about a few here. (Emphasis added)

Because of system bugs, shifts between manual and digital processing and other issues, USCIS erroneously issued about 20,000 green cards and granted citizenship to more than 800 people who had previously been ordered deported during the past six months, an auditor found.

*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2017)

NICE.

*Oh no! Illegal immigrants are cancelling SNAP benefits to avoid deportation*
Our latest chapter in the ongoing saga of how President Trump’s immigration policies are destroying the world is once again brought to us by the Washington Post. This time it has to do with “immigrant families” who are asking to have their food stamp benefits (SNAP) canceled to avoid scrutiny by immigration enforcement officials. This somewhat dubiously sourced story deals with a relative handful of people which the media would clearly love to paint as some sort of growing trend. But it also curiously encompasses two different categories of immigrants.

Our tale opens with an account from Luisa Fortin, a SNAP outreach coordinator in Georgia.

Since mid-January, five of Fortin’s families have withdrawn from the SNAP program. One, the single mother of three citizen daughters, had fled to Georgia to escape an abusive husband. Another, two green-card holders with four young children, were thinking of taking on third jobs to compensate for the lost benefits. These families represent a small fraction of Fortin’s caseload — she estimates she has signed 200 immigrant families up for SNAP over the past six months — but based on the calls she gets from other clients, she fears more cancellations are imminent.

“I get calls from concerned parents all the time: ‘should I take my kids out of the program?’” Fortin said. “They’re risking hunger out of fear … and my heart just breaks for them.”

The reason I specified “two different categories” of immigrants can be found right in that first paragraph. Notice how the author describes a “_single mother of three citizen children_.” Why would anyone go to the trouble of specifying that the children are citizens unless the underlying assumption is that the mother is not? It is, as the article helpfully notes, against the law for illegal immigrants to collect SNAP benefits. (And I’m sure we’re all quite positive _that that never happens_. Perish the thought.) But the children most certainly can qualify if the family is in financial distress. The reality, of course, is that everyone in the family is realizing those benefits even if they are only being awarded in the names of the children.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, she is definitely off my short list. Ho.

Tomi Lahren to “The View”: “I’m pro-choice”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes, great state we live in.
Where is wezdumb?
Iconic California Company Carl’s Jr. Flees ‘Golden State’ for Tennessee


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2017)

Good news: Chelsea Clinton to receive “Power of Women” award


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm not much of a joiner, but I may join this group --
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AmericansAgainstTheRepublicanAndDemocraticParties/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


Lemming in a word...


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure this was just a mistake
> *Super. Our digital vetting system gave citizenship or green cards to thousands who were ordered deported*
> *
> That plan for “extreme vetting” may turn out to be extremely problematic, but don’t blame it on Donald Trump. The US Citizenship and Immigration Service began working on a program in 2006 designed to bring the vetting of immigrants into the digital era. Unfortunately, as this new report from NextGov shows, it ran into problems almost immediately and even after implementation began it wound up being fraught with glitches and running “extremely” over budget.
> ...


Deliberate and stinks of Liberal....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> Deliberate and stinks of Liberal....


Sad, but no need to explain the obvious, at least to someone who pays attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2017)

Pre-school suspends four-year-old terrorist


----------



## espola (Mar 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pre-school suspends four-year-old terrorist


Best part of the article --

A quick personal note: As a youngster, I was eager for my father’s first gun-safety lesson. We took my grandfather’s .38  behind our rural home and set up a thick board. “Here,” my father said, “it’s not loaded.”

As I reached eagerly for the shiny pistol, it went off with a terrifying blast that blew a large hole in the board. I may have uttered something that deserved a mouth-washing with soap. “Everyone says every gun is not loaded,” Dad said. “Never forget that.”​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Best part of the article --
> 
> A quick personal note: As a youngster, I was eager for my father’s first gun-safety lesson. We took my grandfather’s .38  behind our rural home and set up a thick board. “Here,” my father said, “it’s not loaded.”
> 
> As I reached eagerly for the shiny pistol, it went off with a terrifying blast that blew a large hole in the board. I may have uttered something that deserved a mouth-washing with soap. “Everyone says every gun is not loaded,” Dad said. “Never forget that.”​


You only need to have that happen once, when I was 10 I was hunting with my Dad and I had a single shot 410 with a hammer, he always told me to carry it uncocked, me being 10 wanted every advantage if I saw a bird so I was carrying it cocked, it had no safety. When we got back to the car I was unloading-uncocking it and it went off, the gun was pointing straight up, thank God, my dad was not too happy, lets just leave it at that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2017)

Too good to check.
We’re now told that the NFL has “blackballed” Colin Kaepernick
Black balled, get it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2017)

*Great Moments in Local Government Tyranny*

As reported by the Chicago Sun-Times, here’s an example of Chicago cronyism.

A real estate venture created by President Barack Obama’s one time boss and a nephew of former Mayor Richard M. Daley squandered $68 million that was given to invest on behalf of pension plans for Chicago teachers, cops, city employees and transit workers… The five public pension funds haven’t made a dime on the investments they made nearly a decade ago… In fact, the financially troubled pension plans have lost most of the money they gave DV Urban… Though the pension funds lost out, DV Urban and its affiliated companies got about $9 million of the pension money for management fees.

Not that this should be a surprise. Being a Daley relative has commonly been a route to undeserved riches. And the same can be said about being an Obama crony.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2017)

Speaking of government greed, here are some excerpts from a very depressing _Forbes_column about shakedowns of poor people in Los Angeles.

An unbuckled seat belt caused Gloria Mata Alvarado to lose her driver’s license. When her husband was driving Mata to a doctor’s appointment for her gastritis in August 2012, her stomach began hurting. For relief, Mata adjusted her seat belt. But a police officer saw her take off the belt and cited her. …In court, Mata was ordered to pay $712, almost half the monthly income for her and her husband. (Both are on disability.) After telling the judge that she couldn’t pay the fine because of her limited means, a judge graciously reduced the fine—to $600. Unable to pay, her license was ultimately suspended. …In Los Angeles County alone, nearly 200,000 drivers had their licenses suspended simply because they failed to pay fines or appear in court. Statewide, from 2006 to 2013, the California Department of Motor Vehicles suspended more than 4.2 million driver’s licenses for those reasons… Throughout the Golden State, motorists are routinely nickeled-and-dimed in traffic court. Looking to raise revenue, state lawmakers slapped on additional fees and surcharges to the base fines for traffic tickets. For instance, the fine for failing to signal or running a stop sign is $35. But after all the surcharges and fees have been imposed, that fine soars to $238. Likewise, a $20 ticket for using a cell phone while driving balloons to $162, while a $100 traffic ticket for failing to carry proof of car insurance actually costs $490. Even worse, failing to pay can trigger an additional $300 “civil assessment” fee. So for many low-income Angelenos, a $20, $35 or $100 ticket can easily become $462, $538, and $815 respectively. …Notably, the courts themselves receive the collected civil assessment penalties, granting them a strong financial incentive to levy fees.

This sickens me. I hate the thought of poor people having their lives made worse because of venal and greedy government.

Especially when many (probably most) of the infractions are for things that don’t actually promote or protect public safety.

At the very least, the fines (and accompanying fees) should be slashed. Though I recognize this could result in more cities being like *Detroit, which actually spends more administering parking tickets than it collects in revenue.*

*Maybe the answer is to levy fines based on income. If a lot of middle class and rich people suddenly experienced severe financial discomfort like the poor, that might generate enough pressure to shut down these revenue-raising scams.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2017)

There's a new Sheriff in town, and his name isn't Reggie Hammond.
Don’t look now, but that lawsuit against Marilyn Mosby is still moving forward
_



_


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

Fox News suspended Napolitano for his unverifiable claim that Obama used GCHQ to spy in t, and when they allowed him back on the air today he repeated the same thing.  "The sources stand by it."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Fox News suspended Napolitano for his unverifiable claim that Obama used GCHQ to spy in t, and when they allowed him back on the air today he repeated the same thing.  "The sources stand by it."


Accountability.  Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Fox News suspended Napolitano for his unverifiable claim that Obama used GCHQ to spy in t, and when they allowed him back on the air today he repeated the same thing.  "The sources stand by it."


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2017)

*Recommended Stories*
Abortionist on infants born alive: ‘Pay attention to who’s in the room’


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

What it costs to get a bill passed in your company's favor --

http://resistancereport.com/class-war/comcast-congress-browser-history/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> What it costs to get a bill passed in your company's favor --
> 
> http://resistancereport.com/class-war/comcast-congress-browser-history/


And?


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> What it costs to get a bill passed in your company's favor --
> 
> http://resistancereport.com/class-war/comcast-congress-browser-history/


The perfect response -- a gofundme project to buy the internet posting history of the Congressmen and Senators who voted for the bill and post the results online.  The original objective was to raise $10,000.  So far (3 days) over $70,000 has been raised.

https://www.gofundme.com/searchinternethistory


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> The perfect response -- a gofundme project to buy the internet posting history of the Congressmen and Senators who voted for the bill and post the results online.  The original objective was to raise $10,000.  So far (3 days) over $70,000 has been raised.
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/searchinternethistory


Drove home, made lunch, and it's over $80,000.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Drove home, made lunch, and it's over $80,000.


I have to agree with the GoFundMe intention, if it makes the Politicians squirm....Do it.
I wanna see Sen Al Franken's history before/during and just after his initial election....
That would be quite interesting.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> I have to agree with the GoFundMe intention, if it makes the Politicians squirm....Do it.
> I wanna see Sen Al Franken's history before/during and just after his initial election....
> That would be quite interesting.


Franken didn't vote for the bill, so he's not on the list.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Drove home, made lunch, and it's over $80,000.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Drove home, made lunch, and it's over $80,000.


$90,000.

Average donation is less than $15.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

espola said:


> $90,000.
> 
> Average donation is less than $15.


$100,000 now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2017)

Well, Governor Brown wants to increase the gasoline tax buy 42%, increase registration fees and charge folks with electric vehicles a user fee of $100.00.
He wants to use those fee's to "fix" highways and bridges.

He also wants to spend billions to build a bullet train to Fresno or Lodi or wherever.
The Democrats in the State Legislature want to make California a sanctuary state.
Sure hope he can get that emergency flood channel fixed at the Oroville Dam.

Lot's to ponder today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

*Benjamin Crump: TV’s rising fake news star*
 
By Michelle Malkin • March 29, 2017 08:58 AM






Benjamin Crump: TV’s rising fake news star
by Michelle Malkin
Creators Syndicate
Copyright 2017

He’s the new Al Sharpton on steroids — and he’s coming to a TV near you.

Benjamin Crump, camera-lovin’ lawyer for the families of Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown, rocketed to fame perpetuating the “Hands up, don’t shoot” lie.

Never mind that even the left-wing Obama Justice Department concluded that the 22 witnesses who manufactured the Black Lives Matter-promoted narrative were unreliable, inconsistent, self-contradictory, unsupported by a shred of forensic evidence, or outright lying.

In Crump World, anti-police ideology trumps facts. Social justice trumps actual justice. And lying about crime pays. Big time. Crump is going Hollywood.

Next week, the Florida-based legal celebrity will debut as one of six featured attorneys participating in show trials on the new Fox reality series, “You the Jury.” Crump is also serving as host and executive producer of a six-hour miniseries on the A&E Network titled “Who Killed Tupac?” And busy Benjamin is hosting “Evidence of Innocence,” a documentary series that will profile “the unbelievable true stories of individuals who were convicted of crimes they didn’t commit.”

The series will air on TV One. Originally co-owned by Comcast and now controlled by Radio One (a minority-owned company that syndicates racial rabble-rouser, cop-basher and hate crime hoax godfather Al Sharpton), the station claims to reach 57 million households.

This is the same social justice TV network whose liberal anchor Roland Martin fed Democratic debate questions last year to disgraced former CNN contributor Donna Brazile, who finally admitted last week that she leaked the information to Hillary Clinton’s campaign. CNN president Jeff Zucker declared after an internal investigation that the network “would not partner ever again” with TV One.

But not to worry. TV One was happy to partner with Sharpton’s National Action Network to co-sponsor an awards show last fall that bestowed a special civil rights honor on Crump “for historic and transformative service.”

“Transformative service”? Try manipulating reality for political gain. While the network has cast Crump as a champion of the falsely convicted, both are responsible for spreading falsehoods and inciting hatred against a former Oklahoma City police officer whose case is one of the worst miscarriages of justice I’ve ever encountered.

Last fall, TV One’s true-crime hit, “Justice By Any Means,”  reenacted the story of former Oklahoma City police officer Daniel Holtzclaw with blowhard commentary from pundits who had no clue about the actual evidence in the case. “Legal analyst” Tanya Miller, for example, put words in Holtzclaw’s mouth that appear nowhere in the court record, trial transcripts, police reports or interviews.

As I’ve been reporting over the past year, Holtzclaw was arrested, charged and convicted on numerous alleged sexual assaults in summer 2014, during the racially inflamed, anti-cop riots in Ferguson and Baltimore. A circus mob of militant Black Lives Matter protesters gathered at the courthouse, chanting, “Give him life!” during proceedings and drowning out testimony as they demonstrated inside and outside on the streets. Agitators took photos of jurors in defiance of the steamrolled judge’s orders. Riot threats hung over jury deliberations.

Crump now represents nine accusers (all black women from the gritty northeast OKC neighborhood Holtzclaw patrolled) who are plaintiffs in high-dollar state and federal civil rights lawsuits. Those clients include a convicted felon who preposterously described Holtzclaw as a “short, black man” when he’s 6’1,” half-Japanese, and pale and a convicted felon who denied seven times she had been the victim of any inappropriate police conduct — until a sex-crimes detective informed her about the Holtzclaw investigation and she changed her story to claim that he had forced her to expose her breasts.

Crump also represents the troubled young prostitute and drug user with a violent criminal record who called Holtzclaw a “hot cop” before accusing him of rape — months after Jannie Ligons’ charges were publicized and Holtzclaw’s name and face widely disseminated. The teen’s mom had filed a missing persons report and assault and battery complaint against her daughter on the day Holtzclaw encountered her and searched her purse. The Oklahoma City police department’s crime lab identified a minute amount of what it characterized as “epithelial cell” DNA from this accuser on Holtzclaw’s uniform pants — the lone piece of indirect forensic evidence found out of 17 alleged crime scenes, which became the prosecution’s inaccurately portrayed “smoking gun” in the case.

Crump falsely claimed on TV One that the crime lab found “DNA evidence inside” her “panties” and “vaginal DNA material on the inside of (Holtzclaw’s) trousers” that “matched the DNA of the 17-year-old.” But the crime lab expert admitted on the stand that she had not tested any items for vaginal fluid, observed no suspicious stains, and acknowledged the possibility of innocent DNA touch transfer. More facts: The girl’s underwear was never obtained as evidence and skin cell DNA from several unknown individuals — including at least one unknown male — was found on Daniel Holtzclaw’s pants.

I’ve reached out to Crump to explain his egregious falsehoods and omissions. But the fake news rising star may be far too busy to bother with facts that undermine the lucrative social justice racket. Damn the truth. It’s showtime!

Posted in: Al Sharpton,Daniel Holtzclaw,Feature Story,Race Hustlers
Printer Friendly


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well, Governor Brown wants to increase the gasoline tax buy 42%, increase registration fees and charge folks with electric vehicles a user fee of $100.00.
> He wants to use those fee's to "fix" highways and bridges.
> 
> He also wants to spend billions to build a bullet train to Fresno or Lodi or wherever.
> ...


Maybe he is planning on the illegal criminal aliens paying for it with all the taxes they pay?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

I am getting tired of this fool, who has the power to fire him?
James Comey: FBI doesn’t play politics, doesn’t fear storms


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

Too Funny
Stanford professor thinks you should speak more slowly if you want women to “get” math


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh no you di int
Black Lives Matter students get schooled by college president: ‘I don’t deal in demands’
Black Lives Matter students at the College of William & Mary in Virginia brought a list of demands to school President W. Taylor Reveley III during a livestream Wednesday meeting.

And in a national sociopolitical climate in which it seems the wishes and demands of radical students are increasingly being granted, Reveley’s retort must have been a little hard to swallow for the roomful of activists.

“I don’t deal in demands,” he told those seated in the room with him. “I don’t make demands of other people. I don’t expect to receive demands from people. I love to get suggestions, recommendations, strong arguments. … When you approach other people with a demand, instead of their ears opening and their spirit being unusually receptive,  you get defensive walls erected. So I think you all need to think about it.”

One student took issue with Reveley: “The suggestion thing. Interesting point. But I’m going to disagree
“That is the beauty of the First Amendment,” he replied.

The student went on to say that when people make suggestions, others take that to mean they’re not necessary — and Reveley was quick to correct her.

“No, no, no, that’s not the way the world works,” he said “It is not effective, in my opinion, to approach other people and say ‘we demand’ unless you have the capacity to demand.”


----------



## espola (Mar 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am getting tired of this fool, who has the power to fire him?
> James Comey: FBI doesn’t play politics, doesn’t fear storms


The President can fire him, but only for "cause".   Clinton fired William Sessions for abusing the privileges of his office, like using FBI planes for personal and family travel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

So this is where we are headed?
Blue Lives Matter flag deemed ‘racist,’ ordered to come down


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

Seems like a lot of trouble for a clump of cells,
*Doctors Perform Heart Surgery On Baby -- Still In Womb!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

espola said:


> The President can fire him, but only for "cause".   Clinton fired William Sessions for abusing the privileges of his office, like using FBI planes for personal and family travel.


Well, lets find something on this guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2017)

Is there anything better than a beautiful woman walking down the street in a long, form fitting skirt, with the booty jiggling? Pondering.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2017)

It is true that the crème rises to the top, well 3 out of 4 ain't bad.
*Notable Members*

6,032
*Bruddah IZ*
Well-Known Member, from Yokes
Messages:
6,032




4,476
*Sheriff Joe*
Well-Known Member
Messages:
4,476




4,280
*Wez*
Well-Known Member, Male
Messages:
4,280




3,789
*Bernie Sanders*
Well-Known Member, 99, from Vermontshire
Messages:
3,789


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is true that the crème rises to the top, well 3 out of 4 ain't bad.
> *Notable Members*
> 
> 6,032
> ...


Bernie is the Centurion though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is there anything better than a beautiful woman walking down the street in a long, form fitting skirt, with the booty jiggling? Pondering.


Actually, a beautiful woman dancing the hula in a long form fitting mu'u mu'u.  Merry Monarch coming up in Hilo.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well, Governor Brown wants to increase the gasoline tax buy 42%, increase registration fees and charge folks with electric vehicles a user fee of $100.00.
> He wants to use those fee's to "fix" highways and bridges.
> 
> He also wants to spend billions to build a bullet train to Fresno or Lodi or wherever.
> ...


I ponder why so many tools are willing to vote for that shyster.


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is there anything better than a beautiful woman walking down the street in a long, form fitting skirt, with the booty jiggling? Pondering.










Yes....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Actually, a beautiful woman dancing the hula in a long form fitting mu'u mu'u.  Merry Monarch coming up in Hilo.


Once again you are correct, my wife danced for me at our wedding.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2017)

nononono said:


> Yes....


DAMN, you are correct also.


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DAMN, you are correct also.


When I go to a clock store, I always find myself lured to the hour glasses.....just something about a.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2017)

nononono said:


> When I go to a clock store, I always find myself lured to the hour glasses.....just something about a.....


It really speaks volumes that the libs are not interested in these posts. Mind you, not surprised one bit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2017)

Mr Don Rickles died today at 90. Definitely one of the funniest men in history. Can you imagine him is a comedy club today? The snowflakes would be running for their safe space inside of 10 minutes. All this PC bullshit going on now is probably what killed the poor guy. If anyone gets a chance to watch him on the Dean Martin roasts it is worth the time.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=0ahUKEwjawIrjkZHTAhXEMGMKHSoYAhwQxa8BCCwwCQ&usg=AFQjCNF1sHlk2z9QIx28jtvfnGP_UlkifA&sig2=zd93Nttg1T_Hu8sFDAsOFA


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mr Don Rickles died today at 90. Definitely one of the funniest men in history. Can you imagine him is a comedy club today? The snowflakes would be running for their safe space inside of 10 minutes. All this PC bullshit going on now is probably what killed the poor guy. If anyone gets a chance to watch him on the Dean Martin roasts it is worth the time.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=0ahUKEwjawIrjkZHTAhXEMGMKHSoYAhwQxa8BCCwwCQ&usg=AFQjCNF1sHlk2z9QIx28jtvfnGP_UlkifA&sig2=zd93Nttg1T_Hu8sFDAsOFA


RIP,.. "Hockey Puck"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mr Don Rickles died today at 90. Definitely one of the funniest men in history. Can you imagine him is a comedy club today? The snowflakes would be running for their safe space inside of 10 minutes. All this PC bullshit going on now is probably what killed the poor guy. If anyone gets a chance to watch him on the Dean Martin roasts it is worth the time.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=0ahUKEwjawIrjkZHTAhXEMGMKHSoYAhwQxa8BCCwwCQ&usg=AFQjCNF1sHlk2z9QIx28jtvfnGP_UlkifA&sig2=zd93Nttg1T_Hu8sFDAsOFA


My wife has a bad ass sense of humor.
I tell people sometimes its like being married to a hot Don Rickles.
Yeah, Im the "straight man", in that comedy duo, if you can believe it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> My wife has a bad ass sense of humor.
> I tell people sometimes its like being married to a hot Don Rickles.
> Yeah, Im the "straight man", in that comedy duo, if you can believe it.


She must have had a great sense of humor to marry a man like you, I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2017)

Anyone heard from Bernie or Wez? UH, OH.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone heard from Bernie or Wez? UH, OH.


And maybe TuTu is refereeing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone heard from Bernie or Wez? UH, OH.


I work for a living.
I can't post all day long.
I'm so good, sometimes it seems like it, but that's just because I'm so fast.

I have no idea where coprolite face went.


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> My wife has a bad ass sense of humor.
> I tell people sometimes its like being married to a hot Don Rickles.
> Yeah, Im the "straight man", in that comedy duo, if you can believe it.


This is totally unrelated, but funny as shit......


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> This is totally unrelated, but funny as shit......


Literally laughed out loud sitt'n in my truck


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I work for a living.
> I can't post all day long.
> I'm so good, sometimes it seems like it, but that's just because I'm so fast.
> 
> I have no idea where coprolite face went.


I thought he might be digging a trench for you, on second thought, nah.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2017)

We (California) are #1 in the country when it comes to paying taxes & we just added to that position.
The super majority just voted for the gas & vehicle registration tax increase....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> We (California) are #1 in the country when it comes to paying taxes & we just added to that position.
> The super majority just voted for the gas & vehicle registration tax increase....


Super jack off majority.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> We (California) are #1 in the country when it comes to paying taxes & we just added to that position.
> The super majority just voted for the gas & vehicle registration tax increase....


Gas tax and car tax hurt the poor and middle class dispropotionately.
This state already has an unstable and shrinking, middle class.
Dirt cheap labor may be the driver behind the "sanctuary state" garbage.

Elitist, sanctuary, leftists have run this state into the ground.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2017)

Who would a thunk?

Biographer Claims Obama Called America ‘Racist Society’ in Unpublished Manuscript


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought he might be digging a trench for you, on second thought, nah.


Ten letters after one's name = baby soft hands and quivering lower lips.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2017)

I wonder how much this costs us?

I think it's time for a bounty program.

*Immigration offenses make up a growing share of federal arrests*
By John Gramlich and Kristen Bialik2 comments

Federal law enforcement agencies are making more arrests for immigration-related offenses and fewer arrests for other types of offenses – including drug, property and gun crimes – than they were a decade ago, according to a Pew Research Center analysis of new data from the Bureau of Justice Statistics.

Half (50%) of the 165,265 total arrests made by the federal government in fiscal 2014 – the most recent year for which statistics are available – were for immigration-related offenses, such as crossing the border illegally or smuggling others into the United States. A decade earlier, immigration-related offenses accounted for 28% of all federal arrests.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2017)

Big thumb in the eye from Jack Nicklaus to MLB, in a special about JN on the golf channel they interviewed Pete Rose on what it takes to be the greatest. Jack and Pete are both from Ohio.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2017)

Hope this guy goes straight to hell.

Abortion provider says he performs the procedure out of ‘Christian compassion’
In an interview with Rolling Stone, Dr. Willie Parker, an abortion provider and the board chair of Physicians for Reproductive Health, said that he wants to take the moral high ground back from the pro-life movement.

In his new book, “Life’s Work: A Moral Argument for Choice,” Parker wrote that he decided to become an abortion provider to “exercise Christian compassion not by proxy, but with my own capable hands.”

Parker told Rolling Stone that Martin Luther King Jr.’s sermon, “I’ve Been to the Mountaintop,” influenced his decision to perform abortions.

“That sermon by Dr. King was instrumental in me examining my role in addressing injustice and oppression,” he said, noting that, in addition to King, the writings of Malcolm X influenced his choice.
Their sense of work is from a deep place of humanity and wanting for others what you want for yourself,” Parker said. “The courage that’s necessary to assert yourself on behalf of human dignity, they modeled that for me, despite risk.”

Parker claimed that the pro-life movement offers a “narrative that is patently false” about abortion, telling Rolling Stone that he details what happens in an abortion procedure in the book.

“I think we’ve empowered people opposed to abortion by being mute or defensive about the biological realities of pregnancy termination,” he said.

Asked about state and federal policies regarding abortion, Parker said that since Roe v. Wade — the Supreme Court decision that legalized abortion nationwide — has been in place for 44 years, conservatives have embraced a “long-term strategy” to combat it.

“[T]hose opposed to abortion came to understand what liberals don’t understand: that a sustained political engagement at every level was critical to them shifting the ground,” Parker said. “Conservative folk don’t vote every four years — they vote in every political cycle.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2017)

*Hawaii brain-infecting parasite epidemic...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2017)

* Regulation madness: Judge prevents Seattle from forcing Uber/Lyft drivers to join Teamsters union *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2017)

* Here’s who police just arrested for North Carolina hate crime blamed on ‘white America’ *
*Take a wild guess.           *


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> * Here’s who police just arrested for North Carolina hate crime blamed on ‘white America’ *
> *Take a wild guess.           *


White devils come in all colors.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> * Regulation madness: Judge prevents Seattle from forcing Uber/Lyft drivers to join Teamsters union *


Speaking of judges, ..anyone see Gins-Bait call Lindsey Graham a woman today?
I had my suspicions...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Speaking of judges, ..anyone see Gins-Bait call Lindsey Graham a woman today?
> I had my suspicions...


Yes, she let the queerbait out of the bag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2017)

Daycare Horror: Previously Deported Illegal Alien Charged With Repeatedly Sexually Assaulting 12-Year-Old Girl 
Again, someone please explain the value of having illegal alien rapists in our country?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, she let the queerbait out of the bag.


Good ole RBG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good ole RBG


I think it's time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2017)

It's a start,
Report: Trump Deporting 4K Somali Migrants


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2017)

Detroit gets it.
*Sanctuary no more? City reverses immigration status after complaints*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Detroit gets it.
> *Sanctuary no more? City reverses immigration status after complaints*


Nothing like good ole Econ making a point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing like good ole Econ making a point.


I wonder if Detroit is just racist? Nah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2017)

Just saying Hello.
USA DROPS MASSIVE BOMB ON ISIS


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if Detroit is just racist? Nah.


Of course they are racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Of course they are racist.


I thought that never happens?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2017)

Feds Arrest Detroit Doctor for Genital Mutilation of Girls Across Midwest
Why not let everyone in?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2017)

This sounds reasonable.
*Could It Be Time To Deny White Men The Franchise?*
* This redistribution of the world’s wealth is long overdue, and it is not just South Africa where white males own a disproportionate amount of wealth.*
*http://www.huffingtonpost.co.za/shelley-garland/could-it-be-time-to-deny-white-men-the-franchise_a_22036640/*

Some of the biggest blows to the progressive cause in the past year have often been due to the votes of white men. If white men were not allowed to vote, it is unlikely that the United Kingdom would be leaving the European Union, it is unlikely that Donald Trump would now be the President of the United States, and it is unlikely that the Democratic Alliance would now be governing four of South Africa's biggest cities.


If white men no longer had the vote, the progressive cause would be strengthened. It would not be necessary to deny white men indefinitely – the denial of the vote to white men for 20 years (just less than a generation) would go some way to seeing a decline in the influence of reactionary and neo-liberal ideology in the world. The influence of reckless white males were one of the primary reasons that led to the Great Recession which began in 2008. This would also strike a blow against toxic white masculinity, one that is long needed.


At the same time, a denial of the franchise to white men, could see a redistribution of global assets to their rightful owners. After all, white men have used the imposition of Western legal systems around the world to reinforce modern capitalism. A period of twenty years without white men in the world's parliaments and voting booths will allow legislation to be passed which could see the world's wealth far more equitably shared. The violence of white male wealth and income inequality will be a thing of the past.


This redistribution of the world's wealth is long overdue, and it is not just South Africa where white males own a disproportionate amount of wealth. While in South Africa 90 percent of the country's land is in the hands of whites (it is safe to assume these are mainly men), along with 97 percent of the Johannesburg Stock Exchange, this is also the norm in the rest of the world. Namibia has similar statistics with regard to land distribution and one can assume this holds for other assets too. As Oxfam notes eight men control as much as wealth as the poorest 50 percent of the world's population. In the United States ten percent of the population (nearly all white) own 90 percent of all assets – it is likely that these assets are largely in the hands of males. Although statistics by race are difficult to find from other parts of the world, it is very likely that the majority of the world's assets are in the hands of white males, despite them making up less than 10 percent of the world's population.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2017)

I am sure whatever the Conservative men have to say is much more important than the liberal feminazis.
*STUDY: Female Supreme Court Justices Interrupted Three Times More Than Male Colleagues...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2017)

Time for Charles Krauthammer:
*Obama sleepwalk is over as Trump brings America’s power back to the Mideast*

The world is agog at President Trump’s head-snapping foreign policy reversal. He runs on a platform of America First. He renounces the role of world policeman. He excoriates parasitic foreigners that (I paraphrase) suck dry our precious bodily fluids — and these are allies! On April 4, Trump declared: “I don’t want to be the president of the world. I’m the president of the United States. And from now on, it’s going to be America First.”

A week earlier, both his secretary of state and UN ambassador had said that the regime of Bashar al-Assad is a reality and that changing it is no longer an American priority.

Then Assad drops chemical weapons on rebel-held territory and Trump launches 59 Tomahawk missiles into Syria.

This was, in part, an emotional reaction to images of children dying of sarin poisoning. And, in part, seizing the opportunity to redeem Barack Obama’s unenforced red line on chemical weapons.

Whatever the reason, moral or strategic, Trump acted. And effectively reset his entire foreign policy.

Moreover, the very swiftness of the response carried a message to the wider world. Obama is gone. No more elaborate forensic investigations. No agonized presidential handwringing over the moral dilemmas of a fallen world. It took Obama 10 months to decide what to do in Afghanistan. It took Trump 63 hours to make Assad pay for his chemical-weapons duplicity.

America demonstrated its capacity for swift, decisive action. And in defense, mind you, of an abstract international norm — a rationale that dramatically overrides the constraints of America First.

Trump’s inaugural address had boldly rejected the 70-year American consensus to bear the burdens of world leadership. Less than three months later, the Syrian raid abruptly changed that course with a renewed interventionism — not, to be sure, in the service of a crusade for democracy, but in the service of concrete strategic objectives, broadly defined and extending far beyond our shores.

To the North Pacific, for example. The Syria strike sent a message to both China and North Korea that Trump’s threats of unilateral action against Pyongyang’s nukes and missiles are serious. A pre-emptive strike against those facilities is still unlikely but is suddenly conceivable. Even more conceivable — perhaps even probable — is a shoot-down of a North Korean missile in flight.

The message to Russia was equally clear. Don’t push too far in Syria and, by extension, in Europe. We’re not seeking a fight, but you don’t set the rules. Syria shared the Sharyat base with Russian troops. Russian barracks were left untouched, but Washington was clearly not deterred by their proximity.

True, in and of itself, the raid will not decisively alter the course of Syria’s civil war. Assad and his Iranian, Russian and Hezbollah co-combatants still have the upper hand — but no longer a free hand. After six years of U.S. passivity, there are limits now and the United States will enforce them.

Nor was the raid the beginning of a campaign for regime change. It was, however, a reassertion of an American stake in both the conduct and the outcome of the war. America’s abdication is over. Be warned.
The larger lesson is this: In the end, national interest prevails. Populist isolationism sounds great, rouses crowds and may even win elections. But contra White House adviser Stephen Bannon, it’s not a governing foreign policy for the United States.

Bannon may have written the come-home-America inaugural address. But it was the old hands, Trump’s traditionally internationalist foreign policy team led by Defence Secretary Jim Mattis and national security adviser H.R. McMaster, who rewrote the script with the Syria strike.

Assad violated the international taboo on chemical weapons. Who would enforce it, if not the U.S.? Candidate Trump would have replied: None of our business. President Trump brought out the Tomahawks.

His foreign policy has gone from mere homeland protection to defending certain interests, values and strategic assets abroad. These endure over time. Hence the fundamental continuity of our post-World War II engagement abroad.

With apologies to Lord Palmerston, we don’t have permanent enthusiasms, but we do have permanent interests. And they have a way of asserting themselves. Which is why Bannonism is in eclipse.

This is not to say that things could not change tomorrow. We’ve just witnessed one about-face. With a president who counts unpredictability as a virtue, he could well reverse course again.

For now, however, the traditionalists are in the saddle. U.S. policy has been normalized. The world is on notice: Eight years of sleepwalking is over. America is back.
http://news.nationalpost.com/full-comment/charles-krauthammer-obama-sleepwalk-is-over-as-trump-brings-americas-power-back-to-the-mideast


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Time for Charles Krauthammer:
> *Obama sleepwalk is over as Trump brings America’s power back to the Mideast*
> 
> The world is agog at President Trump’s head-snapping foreign policy reversal. He runs on a platform of America First. He renounces the role of world policeman. He excoriates parasitic foreigners that (I paraphrase) suck dry our precious bodily fluids — and these are allies! On April 4, Trump declared: “I don’t want to be the president of the world. I’m the president of the United States. And from now on, it’s going to be America First.”
> ...


Not a big fan of Krauthammer, but this is spot on.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not a big fan of Krauthammer, but this is spot on.


Charles is generally spot on.
Sometimes it takes a few minutes to absorb his essay's.
The conclusion is solid: "Eight years of sleepwalking is over."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too Funny
> Stanford professor thinks you should speak more slowly if you want women to “get” math


I didn't know Espola was a woman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn't know Espola was a woman.


I thought we talked about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

What could go wrong?
*Inside World's First All-Female Special Forces Unit...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

Good Luck with that.
*Deep-State DOJ and Disqualified Judge Seek Jail Time for Sheriff Joe Arpaio*

*Deep-state prosecutors at the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) seek to throw 85-year-old Arizona Sheriff Joe Arpaio behind bars in a federal prosecution plagued by egregious violations of due process and federal law unless the new leadership at DOJ reconsiders the matter.*
In 2007, the ACLU and the DOJ Civil Rights Division brought a racial profiling lawsuit against Arpaio and the Maricopa County Sheriff’s Office, the Arizona county where Phoenix is located. It continued all the way through the Obama presidency, under Judge G. Murray Snow of the U.S. District Court for the District of Arizona.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

The Kenyans' legacy.

How Federal Agencies Keep Americans in the Dark About Crime Statistics
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/04/16/how-federal-agencies-keep-americans-in-the-dark-about-crime-statistics/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

*Dueling Headlines, ‘1-year anniversary of NY’s $15/hr minimum wage law’ edition*
 
By Doug Powers • April 15, 2017 02:17 PM
_**Written by Doug Powers_

The wind-up, from about one year ago featuring a proud New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo:













And the pitch, this week:













Stories like this won’t become far more prevalent everywhere in part due to the “Fight for $15 or preferably a lot more” crowd, will they? NAH!




_**Written by Doug Powers_

_Twitter @ThePowersThatBe_

Posted in: Democrats,Feature Story,Politics
Printer Friendly


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

*California arrests fewer people, frees criminals – here’s what happened to crime*
Carlos Garcia 45 mins
How could anyone not predict this? Anyone with a brain I mean, anyone that isn't a CA liberal I mean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

*PIG-TURE PULLED
Judge nixes bid to rehang Capitol Hill anti-cop art*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Congratulations leftys.

*35% Pay NO Income Taxes -- Despite Record Collections!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks good to me.
Victoria’s Secret Under Fire for Lack of Diversity in #WhatIsSexy Campaign


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *California arrests fewer people, frees criminals – here’s what happened to crime*
> Carlos Garcia 45 mins
> How could anyone not predict this? Anyone with a brain I mean, anyone that isn't a CA liberal I mean.


Crickets.........


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks good to me.
> Victoria’s Secret Under Fire for Lack of Diversity in #WhatIsSexy Campaign


Are these ladies all related to the Trumps?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are these ladies all related to the Trumps?


All but the darkie, looks pretty diverse, no?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Dueling Headlines, ‘1-year anniversary of NY’s $15/hr minimum wage law’ edition*
> 
> By Doug Powers • April 15, 2017 02:17 PM
> _**Written by Doug Powers_
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2017)

What a bitch this dude is. Typical though and their ratings show it.
Sharpe: Black NFL Coaches Not Held to Same Standard as White Counterparts
*ESPN Liberal Commentary Drags Network Ratings Down, as Fox ...*
www.breitbart.com/.../espn-liberal-commentary-drags-network-ratings-fox-sports-1-s...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2017)

Gotta love Ann.
Berkeley cancels Ann Coulter lecture, but she’s coming anyway


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love Ann.
> Berkeley cancels Ann Coulter lecture, but she’s coming anyway


I only have one question for ms A - "have you sued your plastic surgeon yet?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2017)

espola said:


> I only have one question for ms A - "have you sued your plastic surgeon yet?"


Well, that is rather petty.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, that is rather petty.


Typical.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love Ann.
> Berkeley cancels Ann Coulter lecture, but she’s coming anyway


Sounds like a good link for Eʻs freedom of speech under attack threads.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2017)

espola said:


> I only have one question for ms A - "have you sued your plastic surgeon yet?"


Youʻre just jealous they made her balls bigger than yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks like Christmas is here early,
Thank You Jesus.
*Maxine New Queen of Left...*
Wez is gonna be pissed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2017)

*SDSU's Aztec Warrior wins the mascot wars - San Diego Union Tribune*
www.sandiegouniontribune.com/.../sdut-sdsu-aztec-warrior-winning-mascot-2015nov...

If the school lost, this was going to be there new logo,


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *SDSU's Aztec Warrior wins the mascot wars - San Diego Union Tribune*
> www.sandiegouniontribune.com/.../sdut-sdsu-aztec-warrior-winning-mascot-2015nov...


Your first picture is inaccurate, the second is racist.

When this issue first came up years ago, the solution was to dump the old Monty Montezuma cartoon character and allow the campus Chicano association, Mecha, to design the new mascot, his paraphernalia, and rituals to be culturally respectful and accurate.  Mecha also is instrumental in selecting the student who acts the role.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Your first picture is inaccurate, the second is racist.
> 
> When this issue first came up years ago, the solution was to dump the old Monty Montezuma cartoon character and allow the campus Chicano association, Mecha, to design the new mascot, his paraphernalia, and rituals to be culturally respectful and accurate.  Mecha also is instrumental in selecting the student who acts the role.


What is racist about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2017)

WELL? Where do you fit in?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2017)

Something seems a little off here,
More Chaffetz: He May Not Even Finish His Current Term


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Something seems a little off here,
> More Chaffetz: He May Not Even Finish His Current Term


This usually happens when republican politicians get caught doing something they shouldnt be.
Democrats are ok as long as nobody gets killed, and there are no eye witnesses still breathing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Your first picture is inaccurate, the second is racist.
> 
> When this issue first came up years ago, the solution was to dump the old Monty Montezuma cartoon character and allow the campus Chicano association, Mecha, to design the new mascot, his paraphernalia, and rituals to be culturally respectful and accurate.  Mecha also is instrumental in selecting the student who acts the role.


You do understand that "Mexican" is not a race, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> This usually happens when republican politicians get caught doing something they shouldnt be.


Exactly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You do understand that "Mexican" is not a race, right?


I guess what E is saying is all Mexicans wear sombreros and tape naps? I am not even sure the dude under the sombrero is Mexican. Maybe he is clairvoyant? Or just an old fool.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess what E is saying is all Mexicans wear sombreros and tape naps? I am not even sure the dude under the sombrero is Mexican. Maybe he is clairvoyant? Or just an old fool.


There is a cultural tradition in Mexico of taking a nap in the middle of the day after lunch.
Its called a "Siesta".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess what E is saying is all Mexicans wear sombreros and tape naps? I am not even sure the dude under the sombrero is Mexican. Maybe he is clairvoyant? Or just an old fool.


I think espola grew up in lily whiteville USA, and feels the need to get "down with the struggle" to assuage his guilt for being such a white cracker ass devil.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You do understand that "Mexican" is not a race, right?


Please continue.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 20, 2017)

Why isnt anyone going ape shit over this logo?





https://media.licdn.com/mpr/mpr/shrinknp_400_400/AAEAAQAAAAAAAAYBAAAAJDAxOGUwZDEwLTNiYjQtNDEyZS1iZjA3LWRmNGM4NGQ0OWU5NA.jpg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why isnt anyone going ape shit over this logo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the snowflakes only fall on the left side of the fence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There is a cultural tradition in Mexico of taking a nap in the middle of the day after lunch.
> Its called a "Siesta".


I love siestas


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because the snowflakes only fall on the left side of the fence.


There are plenty of pot bellied, Irish, leprechaun looking snowflakes out there.
They just think its more important to be outraged over "less fortunate", non-privileged, logos.
These lily white snowflakes need to look over the less fortunate, and help them to understand their lot in life.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think espola grew up in lily whiteville USA, and feels the need to get "down with the struggle" to assuage his guilt for being such a white cracker ass devil.


I have lived in California 47 years (longer than you perhaps?) and for 13 of those years I had Mexican inlaws.

But please continue with your cogent analysis.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why isnt anyone going ape shit over this logo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the New England Irish love it.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There are plenty of pot bellied, Irish, leprechaun looking snowflakes out there.
> They just think its more important to be outraged over "less fortunate", non-privileged, logos.
> These lily white snowflakes need to look over the less fortunate, and help them to understand their lot in life.


You are displaying your deliberate ignorance again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> You are displaying your deliberate ignorance again.


Thank you, professor.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Because the New England Irish love it.


That, and nobody told them its offensive, because it isnt.
Its a logo for a basketball team, for Christ's sake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thank you, professor.


I guess deliberate ignorance is better that natural ignorance, huh Bernie?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess deliberate ignorance is better that natural ignorance, huh Bernie?


Maybe he'll post a picture from the NY Times to back up his assertion.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is racist about it?


You don't seem to think it is racist, and I do.  Perhaps we should submit our disagreement to someone in a better position to judge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> You don't seem to think it is racist, and I do.  Perhaps we should submit our disagreement to someone in a better position to judge.


Ok, lets ask Bernie. Bernie?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> You don't seem to think it is racist, and I do.  Perhaps we should submit our disagreement to someone in a better position to judge.


I dont think its racist.
Im not a racism expert, though.

Who's the racism expert?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont think its racist.
> Im not a racism expert, though.


We better contact Wez, he seems to be the head expert on racism, Wez?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> You don't seem to think it is racist, and I do.  Perhaps we should submit our disagreement to someone in a better position to judge.


Why do you think it's racist Magoo?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We better contact Wez, he seems to be the head expert on racism, Wez?


Somebody here has to have a degree in racism.
Wez is probably the best guess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Somebody here has to have a degree in racism.
> Wez is probably the best guess.


I have not met your wife, but I would say she would get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have not met your wife, but I would say she would get a chuckle out of it.


Shes not an expert either, so yeah.
I honestly dont know any racism experts, except the self proclaimed experts on this forum.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok, lets ask Bernie. Bernie?


I think a better choice would be my wife - she is not a Mexican, but she is an immigrant, and served almost a decade on the San Diego Human Rights Commission Board - so she is sort of an official local expert on racism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> I think a better choice would be my wife - she is not a Mexican, but she is an immigrant, and served almost a decade on the San Diego Human Rights Commission Board - so she is sort of an official local expert on racism.


She is disqualified, your dumbness could have rubbed off on her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> I think a better choice would be my wife - she is not a Mexican, but she is an immigrant, and served almost a decade on the San Diego Human Rights Commission Board - so she is sort of an official local expert on racism.


What does Mexican have to do with anything?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does Mexican have to do with anything?


Trying to run away from your racist post?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is disqualified, your dumbness could have rubbed off on her.


I would have accepted that she is disqualified because of her close relationship to me, but you are still trying to turn your offensiveness into a joke.  Who would you recommend as an honest arbiter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Trying to run away from your racist post?


Are you kidding me? What does Mexican have to do with anything?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> I would have accepted that she is disqualified because of her close relationship to me, but you are still trying to turn your offensiveness into a joke.  Who would you recommend as an honest arbiter?


Were you, a non Hispanic person, offended by my joke?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you kidding me? What does Mexican have to do with anything?


You have already bragged about being a liar who just posts on here to piss people off, and now, by the way you are trying to evade your racist behavior, you are a coward as well.

Liar, racist, coward - nice CV you got there.  I would think that anyone who is related to a Mexican, or married to a Mexican, and therefore has what your ilk considers to be inferior people as relatives and children, would speak up and denounce you, but maybe they are afraid of your response so they are just cowards as well.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Were you, a non Hispanic person, offended by my joke?


Clueless.

But please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> You have already bragged about being a liar who just posts on here to piss people off, and now, by the way you are trying to evade your racist behavior, you are a coward as well.
> 
> Liar, racist, coward - nice CV you got there.  I would think that anyone who is related to a Mexican, or married to a Mexican, and therefore has what your ilk considers to be inferior people as relatives and children, would speak up and denounce you, but maybe they are afraid of your response so they are just cowards as well.


#1 You know what they say if you can't take a joke.
#2 You are the biggest liar on this forum.
#3 Get over your self, Snowflake.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #1 You know what they say if you can't take a joke.
> #2 You are the biggest liar on this forum.
> #3 Get over your self, Snowflake.


What lies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> What lies?


I am a racist.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am a racist.


That is obvious to anyone, and it is pitifully cowardly of you to deny it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2017)

espola said:


> That is obvious to anyone, and it is pitifully cowardly of you to deny it.


So, nothing then?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 21, 2017)

*A Nap After Lunch Makes You Smarter*

Afternoon naps are no longer guilty pleasures. New research finds that a postlunch snooze, if it’s not _too _long, is very good for the brain…especially if you’re older. Smart napping might even keep your mind younger.

_Background: _In Spain, China and many other countries, an afternoon nap after lunch is a time-honored cultural tradition, especially for older people. While it’s known that short “power naps” of 10 minutes or so can improve alertness and accuracy when performing mental tasks, the jury has been out on the cognitive effects of these longer siesta-type naps.

_Study: _American researchers studied 3,000 Chinese adults age 65 and older. They were asked to recall their postlunch napping (if any) over the previous month and were then classified as nonnappers, short nappers (less than 30 minutes) moderate nappers (30 to 90 minutes) and long nappers (more than 90 minutes). They were all given cognitive tests that included basic math, memory exercises and copying drawings.

_Results:_ While 60% of the subjects regularly took postlunch naps, not all had cognitive benefits. The sweet spot for optimal performance on brain function tests was a _moderate_ nap of more than 30 but less than 90 minutes. They did better on the cognitive tests than nonnappers, shorter nappers and longer nappers. Second best were the shorter nappers, who had better cognitive test scores than either nonnappers or long nappers.

_Surprising finding:_ Compared with nonnappers/long nappers, the moderate nappers performed on cognitive tests like people who were _five years younger_.

_Bottom line:_ If you can swing it, take a 30-to-90–minute snooze after lunch—your brain will thank you! The researchers cite other studies to explain what happens. You may wake up feeling a little groggy—it’s called “sleep inertia”—but once you fully wake up, your cognitive functioning will be improved for the next 24 hours.

_Bonus_: Afternoon naps can reduce blood pressure and even are linked to a lower risk for heart attacks and stroke, other studies have found.

http://bottomlineinc.com/health/memory/nap-lunch-makes-smarter

Apparently we have no nap takers around here.....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 21, 2017)

Ha ha.
Someone needs a nap.

If you guys don't think you're racist, I'm gonna go get my mom, or my wife to tell you how racist you are!

Please... take a fucking nap already.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Somebody here has to have a degree in racism.
> Wez is probably the best guess.


PhD


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is disqualified, your dumbness could have rubbed off on her.


Hope not.  She shouldn't be punished like that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2017)

*I'ole's ignore button on campus too*

https://fee.org/articles/why-free-speech-on-campus-is-under-attack-blame-marcuse/?utm_source=ribbon

It’s become routine. An outside lecturer like Charles Murray or FEE’s own Lawrence Reed is invited to lecture on campus, just to give a different perspective than students might be hearing in the classroom. *It seems like the way academia is supposed to work: many ideas are presented as a contribution to a rich education and the student is given the tools to make up his or her own mind.*

But instead of a fair hearing, the invited lecturer is met with protests and gets shouted down. Aggressive and belligerent students accuse the speaker of every manner of evil. It’s not even about providing an intellectual challenge. No one minds that. The protesters want to stop the speaker from saying anything. They intimidate, threaten, scream, shout, and drive the guest from campus. *The victors claim that the campus has been made safe again.  *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *I'ole's ignore button on campus too*
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/why-free-speech-on-campus-is-under-attack-blame-marcuse/?utm_source=ribbon
> 
> ...


Shocker! To the snowflakes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2017)

The Pope's a dope.

Pope says refugee centers 'concentration camps'...

https://www.yahoo.com/news/pope-says-refugee-centres-concentration-camps-174626226.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2017)

It makes perfect sense the Kenyan bastard would do something like this.
http://www.redstate.com/streiff/2017/04/22/iran-iran-nuclear-deal-prohibits-us-officials-criticizing-deal/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2017)

Lie, Lies and the Left.
http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/04/22/huffpo-south-africa-editor-resgins-ombudsman-condemns-overt-racism-blog-post/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2017)

*The Best Poster I’ve Ever Seen on Gun Control, Without Rival*
April 19, 2010 by Dan Mitchell

This image really captures the essence of the issue. Share this with your statist friends and maybe they’ll begin to understand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2017)

*Citizenship Needs an Owner’s Manual *

*https://fee.org/articles/citizenship-needs-an-owner-s-manual/*

Helen is the prime mover behind many effective projects over the years, including the impressive Leadership Program of the Rockies. Her latest is the Lens of Liberty Citizenship Initiative , “a series of projects and programs to educate Americans on what it means to be a United States citizen, and on the responsibilities that come with citizenship.” 

It’s nothing like the nondescript mush you hear from groups that purposefully steer clear of any principled message—you know, the ones that go no deeper than tell you to vote (for anybody, so long as you vote), write your congressman, tour the capitol building and attend school board meetings. Everything Helen’s organization produces is aimed at getting Americans to see all issues through the “lens of liberty” and then equipping them to act on behalf of their vanishing freedoms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2017)

No surprise.
You Won’t Believe Why Barack Obama Let These Iranian Agents and Criminals Go Free


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2017)

Entire US Senate Called to White House for Briefing on North Korea


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2017)

This weekend’s advancement of Emmanuel Macron and Marine Le Pen to the second-round of the French presidential election represents a setback to the French political establishment. For the first time in the 60 years of the country’s Fifth Republic, neither of its two establishment political parties, the Republicans and the Socialists, will have a representative in the second-round run off scheduled for May 7.

This makes it all too likely that whoever becomes France’s next president will have to work with a parliament (to be elected in June) that is of a very different political complexion from themselves.--Desmond Lachman


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2017)

*Muddy Maxine Waters: What a riot*
 
By Michelle Malkin • April 26, 2017 07:33 AM

Are you freaking kidding me? Thirteen-term Democratic Congresswoman Maxine Waters, Beltway barnacle permanently affixed to USS Government, is now the fresh-faced “rock star” of the Democratic Party.

“Auntie Maxine” is stoking the resistance, inspiring millenials, combating hate, crusading against corruption and invoking the counterinsurgent cry to “stay woke!”

I do not have enough guffaws to give.

This new spokesmodel for civility and clean government has stoked division and exploited taxpayers for decades.

Change agent? She has served on the Democratic National Committee since 1980 — when the Atari 2600 was cutting-edge, Kim Kardashian was a newborn, and Al Franken was hamming it up on “Saturday Night Live.”

Waters has spent 37 years in office — many of those years as head of the Congressional Black Caucus — promising to make life better for constituents in economically ravaged South Central Los Angeles.

What do the denizens of her district have to show for it? Staggering levels of persistent unemployment, poverty and gang violence as the 25th anniversary of the L.A. riots looms this coming weekend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2017)

*This is your your hero Wez.*
*What a shit stain on our great country.*

*Ex prez back in public eye leading by example, Obama-style*












The ex-prez is still leading by example in his own curious way:













That Hillary-esque shot & chaser made for a funny juxtaposition, but CNN was too busy blushing to take much notice in anything like that:








Need a minute alone, CNN?

(h/t Twitchy)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2017)

Never really thought about this,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2017)

Just happened upon this one also,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2017)

REALLY?
VIDEO: Planned Parenthood’s “Lamborghini” Executive Haggled Over Dead Baby Parts… AGAIN


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2017)

espola said:


> I think a better choice would be my wife - she is not a Mexican, but she is an immigrant, and served almost a decade on the San Diego Human Rights Commission Board - so she is sort of an official local expert on racism.


Don't you mean Human Relations Commission Board?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't you mean Human Relations Commission Board?


He probably doesn't even have a wife and he is famous for spreading lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2017)

WHAT A CROC!
Fox News anchor Kelly Wright joins lawsuit against network alleging racial discrimination
_Updated | _Kelly Wright, a black reporter and anchor who has worked at Fox News since 2003 has joined a racial discrimination lawsuit against the channel claiming that he was “effectively sidelined” from major shows and asked to perform “the role of a ‘Jim Crow’ – the racist caricature of a Black entertainer” for whom the American segregation laws were named.

The class-action lawsuit,  filed Tuesday in State Supreme Court in the Bronx, expands on a complaint filed last month by two black women, Tichaona Brown and Tabrese Wright, a former payroll manager and current accounting employee at Fox News, respectively. In total, 11 plaintiffs—all people of color—have their names attached to the updated complaint, which accuses the network of “abhorrent, intolerable,unlawful and hostile racial discrimination.”

The complaint includes allegations against Fox News host Bill O’Reilly, who parted ways with the network on April 19 after a series of sexual harassment accusations, which he denies. According to the complaint, O’Reilly refused to air one of Kelly Wright’s segments because it presented black Americans in “too positive” a light.

Anyone buying this shit?


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WHAT A CROC!
> Fox News anchor Kelly Wright joins lawsuit against network alleging racial discrimination
> _Updated | _Kelly Wright, a black reporter and anchor who has worked at Fox News since 2003 has joined a racial discrimination lawsuit against the channel claiming that he was “effectively sidelined” from major shows and asked to perform “the role of a ‘Jim Crow’ – the racist caricature of a Black entertainer” for whom the American segregation laws were named.
> 
> ...


What's not to believe?  It's nothing new about Bill O'.


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This is your your hero Wez.*
> *What a shit stain on our great country.*
> 
> *Ex prez back in public eye leading by example, Obama-style*
> ...



*I started to watch that and the community organizer offered himself up as a solution so to speak after shittin on America for eight years, confirmed every suspicion I had about a " Deep State ".*
*He's disgusting.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2017)

espola said:


> What's not to believe?  It's nothing new about Bill O'.


What was it about SCOTUS appointees  again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2017)

espola said:


> What's not to believe?  It's nothing new about Bill O'.


Just looking for a big payday, this one might just set journalists of color back a generation.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> REALLY?
> VIDEO: Planned Parenthood’s “Lamborghini” Executive Haggled Over Dead Baby Parts… AGAIN


Whats truly amazing is how they got away with it the first time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2017)

Lets lock this he/she up. It makes sense she was worked for the keyan.
*UC President Janet Napolitano hid $175 million while raising tuition, paying excessive salaries*
*Apr 26, 2017 8:31 PM by John Sexton*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2017)

Getting tired of this vacation BS, first Megan Kelly, then Bill Oreilly and now Waters, pretty dumb thing he did.
Jesse Watters announces vacation following backlash over Ivanka Trump remark
*Fox host under fire for Ivanka Trump comment - CNN Video - CNN.com*
▶ 1:49
www.cnn.com/.../fox-news-jesse-watters-ivanka-microphone-comm...
2 days ago


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Help me identify the 5 dwarfs of this forum --

Nasty, Bully, Clueless, Irrelevant, and Hinetit.

Who is who?


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Under normal economic principles, one would expect that it would be a good thing for an industry if the cost of its principal raw material is falling.  However, the oil energy industry is not normal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Help me identify the 5 dwarfs of this forum --
> 
> Nasty, Bully, Clueless, Irrelevant, and Hinetit.
> 
> Who is who?


Wez is a double dwarf with the first 2, you are clueless, rat is irrelevant and Daniel miller is your hinetit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2017)

Wake up America
Black women offended when hair-care company runs ad reaching out to whites. The walk back is swift.
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/04/27/black-women-offended-when-hair-care-company-runs-ad-reaching-out-to-whites-the-walk-back-is-swift/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2017)

I knew something was up,
Jason Chaffetz Announces Immediate Emergency Leave of Absence
I am not buying it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2017)

Perfect example of how crazy the people in charge of the lefts' agenda truly are.
Sen. Sasse Calls Out Perez’s ‘Bizarre’ Abortion Stance: No Room for Those Who Believe ‘A Baby in a Mom’s Tummy is a Baby’


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I knew something was up,
> Jason Chaffetz Announces Immediate Emergency Leave of Absence
> I am not buying it.


He needs to have his surgery before Obamacare is repealed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Under normal economic principles, one would expect that it would be a good thing for an industry if the cost of its principal raw material is falling.  However, the oil energy industry is not normal.


I just identified "clueless"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> He needs to have his surgery before Obamacare is repealed.


They donʻt use Obamacare doofus.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They donʻt use Obamacare doofus.


 ACA Section 1312(d)(3)(D) requires that members of Congress  obtain their health insurance through ACA exchanges.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I just identified "clueless"


The oil industry is normal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> The oil industry is normal?


Ask the question behind your question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> ACA Section 1312(d)(3)(D) requires that members of Congress  obtain their health insurance through ACA exchanges.


Again that's not what your link says.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again that's not what your link says.


I provided no link.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> I provided no link.


lol.  As usual.  
Neither does the article number you posted.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> lol.  As usual.
> Neither does the article number you posted.


... and the  horse you rode in on.

https://sites.google.com/site/healthreformnavigator/ppaca-sec-1312


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> ... and the  horse you rode in on.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/healthreformnavigator/ppaca-sec-1312


Yes.  Now read it.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Now read it.


I like this part --

(D) MEMBERS OF CONGRESS IN THE EXCHANGE.—
(i) REQUIREMENT.—Notwithstanding any other provision of law, after the effective date of this subtitle, the only health plans that the Federal Government may make available to Members of Congress and congressional staff with respect to their service as a
Member of Congress or congressional staff shall be health plans that are—
(I) created under this Act (or an amendment made by this Act); or
(II) offered through an Exchange established under this Act (or an amendment made by this Act).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> I like this part --
> 
> (D) MEMBERS OF CONGRESS IN THE EXCHANGE.—
> (i) REQUIREMENT.—Notwithstanding any other provision of law, after the effective date of this subtitle, the only health plans that the Federal Government may make available to Members of Congress and congressional staff with respect to their service as a
> ...


Me too.  Keep going to you get to the part where it mandates Congress to get ACA coverage through the exchanges only


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Me too.  Keep going to you get to the part where it mandates Congress to get ACA coverage through the exchanges only


Are you campaigning for the "Clueless" title?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Are you campaigning for the "Clueless" title?


You mean because your article only says that ACA must be made "available" to Congress and never mandates it for Congress.  I must admit that you are a tough incumbent for the clueless title.  You in a landslide.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because your article only says that ACA must be made "available" to Congress and never mandates it for Congress.  I must admit that you are a tough incumbent for the clueless title.  You in a landslide.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

The bottom line is this: Members of Congress and their staff members are required by law to purchase their health insurance through the exchanges offered by the Affordable Care Act. However, the federal government subsidizes approximately 72 percent of the premium cost.

http://www.snopes.com/members-congress-health-care/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> The bottom line is this: Members of Congress and their staff members are required by law to purchase their health insurance through the exchanges offered by the Affordable Care Act. However, the federal government subsidizes approximately 72 percent of the premium cost.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/members-congress-health-care/


So you post an article, cut and paste what it says, and make it say something other than what it says.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you post an article, cut and paste what it says, and make it say something other than what it says.


Please continue.  No one is laughing at you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.  No one is laughing at you.


Nope I'm done.  The title is yours.


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nope I'm done.  The title is yours.


I'm looking forward to seeing insinuations of this little episode in your upcoming Mission Accomplished foolishness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2017)

Some Friday comedy, you libs are too smart to appreciate some good ol boy humor, I am sure of that.
*Confirmed: Anyone can get on local morning television*
*Apr 27, 2017 10:01 PM by Allahpundit*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2017)

Here is all the proof you need of God and his Grace,
Michelle Obama declares she won’t run for office

Former first lady Michelle Obama put to rest any rumors that she’ll run for office in the future, telling an audience in Orlando, Florida, that she has no interest in the task.

During a speech at the American Institute of Architecture convention, Obama said being in the White House wasn’t easy for her family and she “wouldn’t ask my children to do this again,” CNN reported


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2017)

I almost started to care,



*ARKANSAS EXECUTION
Lawyer: Witnesses called lethal injection 'horrifying' *
*Arkansas executes killer for 4th lethal injection in 8 days*
*Inmates put to death in Arkansas during the past week*
The solution is simple, don't kill people, bitch.
Satan is waiting for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2017)

Sen. Menendez Ally Dr. Salomon Melgen Found Guilty on All 76 Counts of Medicare Fraud


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing insinuations of this little episode in your upcoming Mission Accomplished foolishness.


This episode is not unlike the rest of your episodes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Apr 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This episode is not unlike the rest of your episodes.


Espola has no imagination.
Reading his posts, is kinda like reading the same newspaper every day.
Not a new day's edition of the same paper.

The* same* paper.

Like groundhog day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2017)

Too funny,
http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/04/29/yale-college-republicans-hold-barbecue-next-to-union-hunger-strike/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2017)

Too funny II,
http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/04/30/la-immigration-activists-illegal-immigrant-mother-to-be-deported/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2017)

At least Trump will know where they will be.
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/04/30/may-day-illegal-aliens-and-allies-vow-biggest-workers-strike-in-over-a-decade/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2017)

Big, tolerant tent, where's Andy?
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/04/29/democrats-reel-dnc-chairs-announcement-party-will-exclude-pro-life-candidates/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2017)

Things change when it affects your own,
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/04/30/grief-fuels-california-fathers-fight-to-end-illegal-immigration/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2017)

Ca sure is a changing. No bueno para me.
http://www.dailynews.com/social-affairs/20170429/1-in-8-children-in-california-schools-have-an-undocumented-parent


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ca sure is a changing. No bueno para me.
> http://www.dailynews.com/social-affairs/20170429/1-in-8-children-in-california-schools-have-an-undocumented-parent


That's crazy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's crazy


That's the best run state, says rfg.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2017)

Let’s close with some good news on gun from overseas. It seems that there’s been an effort in Switzerland to discourage members of the militia from keeping guns at home. The only problem is that Swiss men don’t seem to share the anti-gun sentiments of “trade unions, churches, pacifists and centre-left parties.” Here’s some background.

All able-bodied Swiss men must do military service and have the option of keeping their army rifle at home. …Anti-gun campaigners have tried – and failed – on several occasions to ban military weapons from Swiss households. In 2011, Swiss voters rejected a controversial initiative on restricting access to firearms.

But a policy was implemented allowing men to store their guns outside their homes.

…since the beginning of 2010, members of the Swiss army have the option of storing their rifles, pistols and other weapons free of charge at arsenals or military barracks when they are not doing their military service.

So how many Swiss households took advantage of this opportunity?

As of the end of June 2016, only 789 army guns out of a total of 170,000 in circulation (0.5%) had been handed in to special military arsenals.

In other words, 99.5 percent of the militia did the equivalent of “voting with their feet” and chose to keep their weapons at home.

Now you can see why I call Switzerland the world’s most sensible nation.

https://danieljmitchell.wordpress.com/2016/09/23/trevor-noah-does-a-facepalm-by-accidentally-debunking-the-obama-clinton-mantra-on-gun-control/


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.  No one is laughing at you.


*No....we're laughing at you Spola...*
*Caught again with your pants down.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Classic failure of the Kenyans' justice dept.
Baltimore’s mayor finally asks for federal help with their murder epidemic


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 2, 2017)

It may just be our current President is mentally ill.  Legitimately ill and unable to serve.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> It may just be our current President is mentally ill.  Legitimately ill and unable to serve.


I guess you never know, did you think Obama was/is possibly mentally ill?


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess you never know, did you think Obama was/is possibly mentally ill?


Obama showed non of the traits that our current President is in regards in his inability to understand the importance of his words. The last 48 hour ad lib fiesta, was shocking. It is now manifesting itself with regards to his comments on foreign leaders. Today, he announced we need a good government shutdown. I believe the stress may be getting to him and he needs to go spend a month or so in Florida in the special wing of his clubhouse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Obama showed non of the traits that our current President is in regards in his inability to understand the importance of his words. The last 48 hour ad lib fiesta, was shocking. It is now manifesting itself with regards to his comments on foreign leaders. Today, he announced we need a good government shutdown. I believe the stress may be getting to him and he needs to go spend a month or so in Florida in the special wing of his clubhouse.


Maybe, at least you know what he is thinking, unlike other politicians.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess you never know, did you think Obama was/is possibly mentally ill?


On what basis?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2017)

espola said:


> On what basis?


His constant lying. Kinda like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Today, he announced we need a good government shutdown.


The last 11 shutdowns resulted in wages being paid despite the "shutdown".  Most gov agencies have already been appropriated their annual budget.     I like that 500 plus positions have gone unfilled.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> It may just be our current President is mentally ill.  Legitimately ill and unable to serve.


Or it may just be that the Democrats are trying to clean up their image prior to 2020 and now is the time to pull out all the stops..........that lost the election for them in the first place.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or it may just be that the Democrats are trying to clean up their image prior to 2020 and now is the time to pull out all the stops..........that lost the election for them in the first place.


This has nothing to do with the Dems.  They have their own issues.  I agree that most races are negative races where the majority of populace is voting against someone not for someone but this is a situation now, not for 2020.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> This has nothing to do with the Dems.  They have their own issues.  I agree that most races are negative races where the majority of populace is voting against someone not for someone but this is a situation now, not for 2020.


You can tell yourself that.  This is all about 2020.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can tell yourself that.  This is all about 2020.


Sure it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

The crazy left,

*MADDOW: TRUMP WANTS TO KILL US!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Who did this thing work for again?



*NAPOLITANO CHECKED 
UC President grilled for handling of audit probe*
*Napolitano's UC hid $175 million while demanding money, audit says*


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The crazy left,
> 
> *MADDOW: TRUMP WANTS TO KILL US!*


Is that what it said?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Is that what it said?


That is what he said. Did you take it another way?


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is what he said. Did you take it another way?


Humor, sarcasm, parody. No, I did not think, that he thought Trump was actually a serial killer who was going to kill us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Humor, sarcasm, parody. No, I did not think, that he thought Trump was actually a serial killer who was going to kill us.


Maybe, I just read it. Don't you think it is a little strange your reasons only work when your side uses them, it sure doesn't work when I use those exact 3 things around here, even with you.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, I just read it. Don't you think it is a little strange your reasons only work when your side uses them, it sure doesn't work when I use those exact 3 things around here, even with you.


Point to where I have posted sarcasm as intent.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

I think Comey is a very good American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Point to where I have posted sarcasm as intent.


Yesterday you implied my joke had some nefarious meaning.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yesterday you implied my joke had some nefarious meaning.


If you are referring to your queer comment, some jokes are just offensive and not funny. If you found the banter between Maddow and Myers offensive, that I understand.  If you think that they really are concerned with Trump being a serial killer, you are delusional.  I don't think you believe that Wez and Tenacious are lovers.  I think you think calling them queer somehow attacks their masculinity.  You would be wrong on that point just like you were wrong using queer as a pejorative identifier for them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> If you are referring to your queer comment, some jokes are just offensive and not funny. If you found the banter between Maddow and Myers offensive, that I understand.  If you think that they really are concerned with Trump being a serial killer, you are delusional.  I don't think you believe that Wez and Tenacious are lovers.  I think you think calling them queer somehow attacks their masculinity.  You would be wrong on that point just like you were wrong using queer as a pejorative identifier for them.


I was talking about the other joke you took offense to.
So, with you it's fine to joke about killing but not about the queerness of wez and T?
The point being, I know how to take a joke and your side is lacking in the same.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Tucker just rips these loons to pieces every time.
Watch: Fireworks explode when Tucker Carlson debates an illegal immigrant over immigration reform
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/03/watch-fireworks-explode-when-tucker-carlson-debates-an-illegal-immigrant-over-immigration-reform/


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was talking about the other joke you took offense to.
> So, with you it's fine to joke about killing but not about the queerness of wez and T?
> The point being, I know how to take a joke and your side is lacking in the same.


Which other joke?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think Comey is a very good American.


Really?
COMEY TESTIFIES: Yes, FBI Found Classified Info Sent From Hillary’s to Weiner’s
He should be locked up too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Which other joke?


N;@a please.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was talking about the other joke you took offense to.
> So, with you it's fine to joke about killing but not about the queerness of wez and T?
> The point being, I know how to take a joke and your side is lacking in the same.


I understand you don't see the difference between the two scenarios.  I don't find racist or queer jokes funny. I just find them offensive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I understand you don't see the difference between the two scenarios.  I don't find racist or queer jokes funny. I just find them offensive.


I think that is the whole snowflake phenom, I couldn't care less if somebody tell jokes about my gender, sexual preference, race or hair, do you?
Do you find this offensive?
*University trains white students on their 'privilege'...*


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you find this offensive?
> *University trains white students on their 'privilege'...*


Why would I find that offensive?  Colleges teach all sorts of fringe ideas.  Even though to not understand there is white privilege in our society is ridiculous.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> N;@a please.


Do you really think I was being a racist when I responded with that term back to you? You aren't black and the term is used all the time by blacks. You certainly know I wasn't calling you that in a derogatory sense.
 Just a joke.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you really think I was being a racist when I responded with that term back to you? You aren't black and the term is used all the time by blacks. You certainly know I wasn't calling you that in a derogatory sense.
> Just a joke.


Well, I am not black or gay.  I do understand that within the cultural community some share the pejorative as an inside joke or lingo.  Since I am not of the inside of these cultures, I can not in good conscious or manners use them to describe another person.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think that is the whole snowflake phenom, I couldn't care less if somebody tell jokes about my gender, sexual preference, race or hair, do you?
> Do you find this offensive?
> *University trains white students on their 'privilege'...*


You need snowflakes to make snowmen.

Do you want to build a snowman?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Well, I am not black or gay.  I do understand that within the cultural community some share the pejorative as an inside joke or lingo.  Since I am not of the inside of these cultures, I can not in good conscious or manners use them to describe another person.


So then, why would you judge me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

This is the kind of shit that causes trouble,
*The Congressional Black Caucus wants everyone to ‘stay woke’ by reading this boring list*
*May 3, 2017 3:01 PM by John Sexton*

“‘stay woke’ means to stay informed about the policies and programs of this Administration…”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Fair and balanced?

Black conservative woman’s column suspended by major paper after she blasts NRA-ISIS comparisons
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/03/black-conservative-womans-column-suspended-by-major-paper-after-she-blasts-nra-isis-comparisons/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why would I find that offensive?  Colleges teach all sorts of fringe ideas.  Even though to not understand there is white privilege in our society is ridiculous.


Yes, ridiculous.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So then, why would you judge me?


I don't think you are either but I don't know.  You don't know about the targets of your insults.  You were wrong.  Plain and simple.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

It's been along time since anyone told/heard a Polish joke......
It's PC world we live in.
Doesn't make it a better world.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's been along time since anyone told/heard a Polish joke......
> It's PC world we live in.
> Doesn't make it a better world.


I think it is much better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think Comey is a very good American.


*Top Picks*
*Comey: Why no, we won’t be charging Huma Abedin for forwarding classified emails to Anthony Weiner*
*May 3, 2017 3:31 PM by Allahpundit*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't think you are either but I don't know.  You don't know about the targets of your insults.  You were wrong.  Plain and simple.


Well, that' fair enough.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's been along time since anyone told/heard a Polish joke......
> It's PC world we live in.
> Doesn't make it a better world.


I just don't get why so many are so easily offended, when they are well aware no malice is intended.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Top Picks*
> *Comey: Why no, we won’t be charging Huma Abedin for forwarding classified emails to Anthony Weiner*
> *May 3, 2017 3:31 PM by Allahpundit*


I think the reasoning for that is they are not sure if he copied them or if she was using that computer also. There is certainly no clear cut case that she "forwarded them" to her husband. She had been very forthcoming in their search of her other devices in the Clinton email probe per his prior testimony on capital hill.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you really think I was being a racist when I responded with that term back to you? You aren't black and the term is used all the time by blacks. You certainly know I wasn't calling you that in a derogatory sense.
> Just a joke.


Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Racist.


Are you a black gay?


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just don't get why so many are so easily offended, when they are well aware no malice is intended.


Because it is offensive.  I am not weeping at my desk. It just is wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

How about they just stick to sports?
Did too much Caitlyn Jenner doom ESPN?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Where is the outrage?
Just because you support gay rights, Stephen Colbert, doesn’t mean you get to make gay jokes


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is the outrage?
> Just because you support gay rights, Stephen Colbert, doesn’t mean you get to make gay jokes


Time Magazine.

http://time.com/4764759/colbert-gay-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

_BLACK VOICES _
05/03/2017 12:25 pm ET
*‘Dear Black People’ Is The Perfect Show For ‘Dear White People’ Critics*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/dear-white-people-critics_us_5909d9b9e4b05c397684c473?nl7&ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Time Magazine.
> 
> http://time.com/4764759/colbert-gay-trump/


No, I mean from the leftys in this forum.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I mean from the leftys in this forum.


Colbert does not get a pass for bad actions. He also does not get a pass because I am asleep before his show comes on and I probably would be watching Charlie Rose if I was awake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Colbert does not get a pass for bad actions. He also does not get a pass because I am asleep before his show comes on and I probably would be watching Charlie Rose if I was awake.


You need to branch out, I thought Rose died, haven't heard anything about him in years.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You need to branch out, I thought Rose died, haven't heard anything about him in years.


John Oliver has great fun with him and the other CBS Morning Show hosts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> John Oliver has great fun with him and the other CBS Morning Show hosts.


Maybe I need to branch out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Really?
Entertainment Reporter Horrified “Murder On the Orient Express” Doesn’t Star Any Asians


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Colbert does not get a pass for bad actions. He also does not get a pass because I am asleep before his show comes on and I probably would be watching Charlie Rose if I was awake.


 Colbert Homophobia Scandal Explodes …


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Finally,
*Catholic archdiocese in Kansas City cuts ties with Girl Scouts*
*May 3, 2017 2:01 PM by Ed Morrissey*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think it is much better.


Good for you Andy.
Telling jokes is a relief valve...laughing at oneself, the absurd & stereotypes. 
Ironically, some of us feel the PC crowd are a joke.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good for you Andy.
> Telling jokes is a relief valve...laughing at oneself, the absurd & stereotypes.
> Ironically, some of us feel the PC crowd are a joke.


Some people like fart jokes, and I have heard sexual jokes about young girls who were 10 but looked 6.

To each there own.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> It may just be our current President is mentally ill.  Legitimately ill and unable to serve.



*That has to be the most Ignorant remark you've ever posted on any Forum....*

*So let's get this straight.....President Trumps doctor at the time he was candidate Trump Lied about his physical condition and not one Democrat picked up on it.*

*Yet Criminal Hillary Clinton who was prone to multiple seizures and sicknesses while campaigning in the latter months of her campaign supposedly passed her physical with flying colors and you cannot see the hypocrisy in your position ? *

*Holy Crap TuTu.....you are one narrow minded salesman who toes the line very close to being one flat out Lying Son of a Bitch...*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Some people like fart jokes, and I have heard sexual jokes about young girls who were 10 but looked 6.
> 
> To each there own.



*Now you are Just one Sick Fuck.....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Now you are Just one Sick Fuck.....*


I didn't say it was funny. I am glad you got the point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Too good to check,
YES HE DID? HOW OBAMA 'PROPOSED TO ACADEMIC, TOOK DRUGS AND FLIRTED WITH IDEA OF BEING GAY'...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4470040/Obama-s-sex-drugs-past-laid-bare-new-biography.html


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I didn't say it was funny. I am glad you got the point.


*Once again you've crossed the line with no remorse......*


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Once again you've crossed the line with no remorse......*


NuNu,

You are starting to confuse me.  I have been quite clear.  Jokes about pedophilia are repulsive and not funny, as are racist jokes and calling anyone queer.  I thought we were in agreement on that.  Do you find some of those subjects funny and open topics for joking?


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too good to check,
> YES HE DID? HOW OBAMA 'PROPOSED TO ACADEMIC, TOOK DRUGS AND FLIRTED WITH IDEA OF BEING GAY'...
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4470040/Obama-s-sex-drugs-past-laid-bare-new-biography.html


Are you jealous?


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That has to be the most Ignorant remark you've ever posted on any Forum....*
> 
> *So let's get this straight.....President Trumps doctor at the time he was candidate Trump Lied about his physical condition and not one Democrat picked up on it.*
> 
> ...


Where did I say, this was a preexisting condition?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Are you jealous?


I don't think so.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> NuNu,
> 
> You are starting to confuse me.  I have been quite clear.  Jokes about pedophilia are repulsive and not funny, as are racist jokes and calling anyone queer.  I thought we were in agreement on that.  Do you find some of those subjects funny and open topics for joking?



*TuTu...you're the one subtly implying repulsive " Humor " by posting disgusting off color commentary...*

*Nice try at a Philadelphia twist. *


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Where did I say, this was a preexisting condition?



*You have a preexisting condition that you attempt to project on the current POTUS...*


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 3, 2017)

nononono said:


> *TuTu...you're the one subtly implying repulsive " Humor " by posting disgusting off color commentary...*
> 
> *Nice try at a Philadelphia twist. *


Do you think any of the topics I posted is not repulsive?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2017)

*Bill Nye’s history is edited to satisfy transgender advocates*
*May 4, 2017 10:41 AM by Jazz Shaw*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2017)

Could it be?
Money.

*Pelosi: Maybe a purity test on abortion for Democrats isn’t such a good idea after all*
*May 3, 2017 12:31 PM by Jazz Shaw*

Damn, she is nasty!
Beginning to see the light


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Some people like fart jokes, and I have heard sexual jokes about young girls who were 10 but looked 6.
> 
> To each there own.


Sexual jokes about children...when has that ever been 'acceptable' and to whom?


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sexual jokes about children...when has that ever been 'acceptable' and to whom?


I got told it once.  Glad I found common ground.  Welcome to the snowflakes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I got told it once.  Glad I found common ground.  Welcome to the snowflakes.


Q: Why do Polish names end in "ski" ?
A: Because they can't spell tobbagan. 

The joke above and the one you referred to have nothing in common.
The one above is silly and absurd.
The one you referred to is disgusting and perverted. 
Only a snowflake would consider them equally offensive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2017)

CNN IS FAKE NEWS, 
NO WONDER THE LEFT IS SO MESSED UP IN THE HEAD.
 LOOKS LIKE CNN NEEDS A QUADOUCHE. 
 MAYBE A TRIPLE, NOT SO SURE ABOUT THE MANLY ONE.
*CNN still describing Michael Brown shooting as if ‘hands up, don’t shoot’ might be true*
*May 4, 2017 6:01 PM by John Sexton*

“Others said the teenager was surrendering, his hands in the air…”


----------



## espola (May 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Q: Why do Polish names end in "ski" ?
> A: Because they can't spell tobbagan.
> 
> The joke above and the one you referred to have nothing in common.
> ...


Can they spell "toboggan"?

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2017)

Just for you Magoo... another fine catch. They can't spell toboggan.
Keep up the outstanding work.
You are out show all of us how smart you are, one misspelled word at a time


http://www.kaitaia.com/jokes/Polish/Polish_Jokes2.htm

*Polish One Liners *
Q. Why don't polish women use vibrators?
A. It chips their teeth.

Q. How do you sink a polish battleship?
A. Put it in water.

Q: Have you seen the polish mine detector.
A1: Put you fingers in your ears and start stamping the ground with your foot.
A2: Start backing up and waving the detector in front of you.

Q: How do you get a one-armed Polak out of a tree?
A: Wave to him.

Q: Why wasn't Christ born in Poland?
A: Because they couldn't find three wisemen and a virgin.

Q: How did the Germans conquer Poland so fast?
A: They marched in backwards and the Polish thought they were leaving.

Q: How do you tell which is the Groom at a Polish wedding?
A: He's the one with the CLEAN bowling shirt.

Q: How do you stop a Polish army on horseback?
A: Turn off the carousel.

Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?
A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth.

Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?
A: Take the pin out and throw it back.

Q: How do you know if a Polak has been using a computer?
A: There's whiteout on the screen.

Q: How do you take census in a Polish village?
A: Roll a quarter down the street, count the legs, divide by two, and subtract one for the Jew who catches it.

Q: Who wears a forest ranger's hat and carries a can of kerosene?
A: Stanislaus the Fire Prevention Bear of the Polish National Forest Service.

Q: How did the Polish mother teach her son which way to put his underwear on?
A: Yellow in the front, Brown in the back!

Q: How do you know you're flying over Poland?
A: Toilet paper hanging on the clotheslines.

 *Q: Why do Polish names end in "ski" ?
A: Because they can't spell tobbagan.* 

Q: Did you hear about the Polak who married an Amish woman?
A: He drove her buggy.

Q: Did you hear about the new automatic Polish parachutes?
A: They open on impact.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just for you Magoo... another fine catch. They can't spell toboggan.
> Keep up the outstanding work.
> You are out show all of us how smart you are, one misspelled word at a time
> 
> ...


Looks like you copied something you thought was correct - nothing new there.

And  you didn't give credit to the source until the error was pointed out.  How trumpian of you!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Looks like you copied something you thought was correct - nothing new there.
> 
> And  you didn't give credit to the source until the error was pointed out.  How trumpian of you!


Looks like our resident genius cant figure out a polak joke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2017)

No one cares,
*Caitlyn Jenner's Book A Bust... *


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Q: Why do Polish names end in "ski" ?
> A: Because they can't spell tobbagan.
> 
> The joke above and the one you referred to have nothing in common.
> ...


Those two jokes have a couple things in common.  First, neither is funny. Second,  an analogy. A slap to the face and a blast to the face with a shotgun are both assaults but very different.  They're both wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2017)

The cherry on top of a pretty good day,
Police: Concealed Carry Permit Holder Shoots, Kills ‘Active Shooter’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2017)

Hey, they stole my line,
Pro-Hillary NY Daily News Columnist Torches Clinton: Just 'Shut the F**k Up And Go Away Already'


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Looks like you copied something you thought was correct - nothing new there.
> 
> And  you didn't give credit to the source until the error was pointed out.  How trumpian of you!


Trumpian? You're delirious...muahahahahaaaaaaaaaa...attempting to tie this to Trump is...well pathetically sad.
Looks like your hung up on spelling which is what folks do when they got nothing else to argue.
I didn't think posting a joke needed to be cited. Seems irrational to those of us who are rational.
Have your care giver check your med's. I fear you are either over medicated or perhaps you've forgotten to take them
Either way you need to put the mouse down and spend some quiet time on the patio.
We can banter more tomorrow, poor soul, you've worn yourself out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Those two jokes have a couple things in common.  First, neither is funny. Second,  an analogy. A slap to the face and a blast to the face with a shotgun are both assaults but very different.  They're both wrong.


Needless to say I'll take the slap in the face over the shotgun every time.
I'll take absurd and silly over perverted & disgusting every time.
They are not the same.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2017)

We need more good Samaritan's........

*'Good Samaritan' Kills Active Shooter in Texas Restaurant*

A "good Samaritan" with a gun killed an active shooter who may have been gearing up for a deadly rampage at a Texas sports bar Wednesday night, police said.

When 48-year-old James Jones walked inside the Zona Caliente Sports Bar, started yelling and then allegedly shot and killed Cesar Perez — a 37-year-old restaurant manager who'd attempted to calm him down — Arlington police said witnesses were afraid they would be next.

In addition to the gun used to kill Perez, police say Jones had another semiautomatic pistol and two knives on him. The serial number on the second gun had been scratched off, and Jones did not have a gun license, police said.

"He definitely had the capacity, if he wanted, to commit further violence and potentially kill other patrons in the business," Arlington Police Lieutenant Chris Cook told NBC News, adding that it did not appear that the shooter knew his victim.

An armed "good Samaritan" — as the Arlington Police labeled him — happened to be eating at the restaurant with his wife. A concealed carry permit holder, he told her to get down on the ground and then shot Jones in the back.

read more:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/good-samaritan-kills-active-shooter-in-texas-restaurant-police/ar-BBAL3Gc?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

Told you so,
*Cuban Man Who Interrupted May Day Waving U.S. Flag Is Missing, Says Family*
*Cuban Man Who Interrupted May Day Waving U.S. Flag Is Missing, Says Family

*

http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2017/05/04/cuban-man-interrupted-may-day-u-s-flag-missing-say-family/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Needless to say I'll take the slap in the face over the shotgun every time.
> I'll take absurd and silly over perverted & disgusting every time.
> They are not the same.


Yes, but the real question is whether you would rather Wez slap you in the face or hit you with his purse?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

I don't want to come off as anti gay, butt these people must be a little touched in the head,
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/05/gay-choir-director-admits-to-spray-painting-heil-trump-graffiti-on-his-church-after-election/


*Gay choir director admits to spray-painting ‘Heil Trump’ graffiti on his church after election*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

This sounds about right, love the tolerance in the liberal black community.
Miss Black University of Texas winner slammed by black peers for not being ‘black enough’
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/05/miss-black-university-of-texas-winner-slammed-by-black-peers-for-not-being-black-enough/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

Coming soon to your town,
*Afghan Christian Convert Stabbed to Death in Germany by Asylum Seeker*
426 Comments
*Dutch Court Convicts Asylum Seeker of Raping Woman*
267 Comments


----------



## Multi Sport (May 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't want to come off as anti gay, butt these people must be a little touched in the head,
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/05/gay-choir-director-admits-to-spray-painting-heil-trump-graffiti-on-his-church-after-election/
> 
> 
> *Gay choir director admits to spray-painting ‘Heil Trump’ graffiti on his church after election*


Nobody wants to hear about that. It puts too many holes in their narrative...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 5, 2017)

Think about this...

They tax tobacco in hopes of discouraging it's use.

They tax gasoline in part to control its use.

They tax businesses... hmm. 

It's just a thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Think about this...
> 
> They tax tobacco in hopes of discouraging it's use.
> 
> ...


Socialism 101.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Think about this...
> 
> They tax tobacco in hopes of discouraging it's use.
> 
> ...


Tobacco taxes help pay for the damage tobacco causes.

Gasoline taxes fund the construction, maintenance and operation of roads and bridges.

Business taxes pay a portion of the costs of keeping a society going in a manner that businesses can be profitable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

*Fabio’s Advice to Americans: ‘Don’t Ever Give up Your Guns’*







U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services via AP


5 May, 2017 5 May, 2017



*Based on his experiences living in Europe and the “out-of-control” problems now being committed in the name of liberalism in California, model and actor Fabio warns Americans, “Don’t ever give up your guns.”*
He suggests liberals have divided people and are using the split to push their freedom-crushing agenda. He said, “The current division in the country only makes politicians stronger. When people are divided, the politicians can do whatever. When people are united, that’s a dangerous thing.”


According to LifeZette, Fabio recalled arriving in America for the first time, saying, “It was like a beautiful dream. It was like paradise. I fell in love with this country.” But he has watched sweeping change occur under Democrats like Governor Jerry Brown, and he indicates that the change favors criminals while leaving police “demoralized.”

He said, “It’s a disaster. It’s an epidemic. I’ve been around the world. I’ve been to Africa. Everywhere. Downtown Los Angeles now looks like a third-world country.”

.tout-mid-article { margin-bottom: 15px; }

Fabio said LA is is full of “closed-off streets and sidewalks” and also has “out-of-control” crime and homeless problems. And he warned that things are going to get worse because of Proposition 57. Fabio said that proposition was ubiquitously promoted to save money by releasing “nonviolent” criminals from prison, but he says Prop. 57 has actually resulted in a reduction in sentences for “human trafficking involving sex with minors, assault with a deadly weapon, attempting to explode a bomb in a school or hospital, discharging a firearm on school guards, failing to register as a sex offender … the list goes on and on and on.”

Fabio said, “Just look at Europe and go the opposite way. It’s as simple as that. Europe already jumped off the cliff. They are doomed.”

He added:


Don’t you ever give up your guns. If people lose that right, forget about it. Politicians — they will take everything away from you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

*Pays to be illegal, I guess.*

*Prosecutors DROP rape charges against two illegal immigrant teens accused of sodomizing a 14-year-old girl in a school bathroom*
*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4477914/Rape-charges-dropped-against-two-undocumented-teens.html*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think Comey is a very good American.


Keep telling yourself that, just continues to show how incompetent he really is.
*National Security*
*Comey pressed for anti-Trump dossier in classified Russia report, sources say*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

TOO FUNNY TO CHECK,
Has Trump Ordered All Federal Agencies to Switch from CNN to Fox News?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 5, 2017)

espola said:


> Tobacco taxes help pay for the damage tobacco causes.
> 
> Gasoline taxes fund the construction, maintenance and operation of roads and bridges.
> 
> Business taxes pay a portion of the costs of keeping a society going in a manner that businesses can be profitable.


Wow.. thanks for that bit of wisdom Captain Obvious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow.. thanks for that bit of wisdom Captain Obvious.


It's just his way.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Do you think any of the topics I posted is not repulsive?


Quite a few of your commentaries and subjects are very entertaining, others are more than lewd and disgusting. You own the posts no one else.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Tobacco taxes help pay for the damage tobacco causes.
> 
> Gasoline taxes fund the construction, maintenance and operation of roads and bridges.
> 
> Business taxes pay a portion of the costs of keeping a society going in a manner that businesses can be profitable.


*Item 1. ( Example of California Government Theft. )*
*Tobacco taxes help pay for the damage tobacco causes.*
Tobacco is the biggest cause of health concerns in the United States, the Taxes that the Government generates from Cigs is stolen at a rate of 
80 % plus to be used in other " Pet Projects " by Politicians.

*Item 2. ( Example of California Government Theft. )*
*Gasoline taxes fund the construction, maintenance and operation of roads and bridges.*
California raised the Taxes on Gasoline ...Not to fund infrastructure, but to become a slush fund for the bankrupt California 
Pension plans that Gov Jerry Brown took off the books to hide the massive corruption involved.

*Item 3. ( Example of California Government Theft. )*
*Business taxes pay a portion of the costs of keeping a society going in a manner that businesses can be profitable.*
Business Taxes that are taken in today's California environment do absolutely nothing to better the profitability of ANY Business
that I am involved with or associated with or anyone else that I deal with in business. California is the most hostile environment 
for businesses period, and if you can operate, stay sustainable and pull an honest profit you are a very good business person.
The exorbitant Taxes charged in Liberal California has/is driving businesses out of the State at such a rate that Politicians are 
chewing off the arms of the very businesses that remain so as to maintain there lavish Criminal lifestyles. 
It will come to an end when the citizens/business operators revolt against the Government and they cannot collect the Taxes 
anymore.....

*It Will Happen and It Will Not Be Pretty !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2017)

Unfucking believable.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/s/www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/06/university-of-california-gives-in-to-black-student-alliance-sit-in-demands-buys-off-students/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi21oSHzdzTAhUQ8WMKHaX_AM8QqUMILTAF&usg=AFQjCNFqXpaqKw4CeCf902ZV7M11xpb4xA&sig2=tkf9trhgTJyajF_ypet5RQ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2017)

http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/05/06/fordham-prof-greer-this-is-a-white-supremacist-admin-trump-wants-base-to-see-women-and-people-of-color-not-involved/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2017)

Nice
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/05/06/iowa-adopts-voter-id-law/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unfucking believable.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/s/www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/06/university-of-california-gives-in-to-black-student-alliance-sit-in-demands-buys-off-students/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi21oSHzdzTAhUQ8WMKHaX_AM8QqUMILTAF&usg=AFQjCNFqXpaqKw4CeCf902ZV7M11xpb4xA&sig2=tkf9trhgTJyajF_ypet5RQ


Fear of confrontation always loses to fearless confrontation.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/05/06/iowa-adopts-voter-id-law/


Should be a federal law.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Fear of confrontation always loses to fearless confrontation.


Can't wait until the snowflakes get out I to the real world and get raked over the coals by real life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Should be a federal law.


I mean, how can you possibly argue against it?


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unfucking believable.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/s/www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/06/university-of-california-gives-in-to-black-student-alliance-sit-in-demands-buys-off-students/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi21oSHzdzTAhUQ8WMKHaX_AM8QqUMILTAF&usg=AFQjCNFqXpaqKw4CeCf902ZV7M11xpb4xA&sig2=tkf9trhgTJyajF_ypet5RQ


*I'm going to demand a " Free and Equal " education for my offspring due to the Hostile environments being created on College Campuses by foreign entitieswho feel entitled to freebies due solely to the melanin content of their skin and NOT the Intellectual content they lack in their small craniums. I'll start with Janet Napolitano who has squirreled away some $ 175 Million in cash for the UC systems while demanding more.... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> * I'll start with Janet Napolitano who has squirreled away some $ 175 Million in cash for the UC systems while demanding more.... *


Typical Obama crony that is stealing our tax money .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

Of course.
http://www.redstate.com/terichristoph/2017/05/07/have-a-diet-coke-and-a-tax-you-white-privileged-racist/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

This is how nuts the left is.
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/05/07/andrea-mitchell-price-white-men-cutting-heath-care-women/


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is how nuts the left is.
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/05/07/andrea-mitchell-price-white-men-cutting-heath-care-women/


What is nuts about it?


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is how nuts the left is.
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/05/07/andrea-mitchell-price-white-men-cutting-heath-care-women/


Not only is Andrea Mitchell ugly, she's ugly as a Human. She probably thinks a guillotine is a good thing....


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is how nuts the left is.
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/05/07/andrea-mitchell-price-white-men-cutting-heath-care-women/





Andy Dukes said:


> What is nuts about it?


*What's nuts is she is a goddamn liar and the MSM think she's relevant.*
*The Media are trying to divide the United States of America along color ( Melanin ) lines...and people are sucking at*
*the Koolaid teat buying the Lie....*


----------



## espola (May 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> Not only is Andrea Mitchell ugly, she's ugly as a Human. She probably thinks a guillotine is a good thing....


Guillotine executions are painless and  unambiguously effective.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What's nuts is she is a goddamn liar and the MSM think she's relevant.*
> *The Media are trying to divide the United States of America along color ( Melanin ) lines...and people are sucking at*
> *the Koolaid teat buying the Lie....*


Please look at the Republican House Leadership.  All white men. Then you can lead yourself to the numbers. 

293 Republican members of the House.  3 are not white. About 1%. women are better represented.  21. A bit less than 9%.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republican_Conference_of_the_United_States_House_of_Representatives

https://www.usnews.com/news/politics/slideshows/the-115th-congress-by-party-race-gender-and-religion?slide=4


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Please look at the Republican House Leadership.  All white men. Then you can lead yourself to the numbers.
> 
> 293 Republican members of the House.  3 are not white. About 1%. women are better represented.  21. A bit less than 9%.
> 
> ...



*What the Hell is wrong with you ?*

*Does a persons skin color determine their ability to think ?*

*Does having a Vagina determine their ability to think ?*


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What the Hell is wrong with you ?*
> 
> *Does a persons skin color determine their ability to think ?*
> 
> *Does having a Vagina determine their ability to think ?*


Your experience does have an affect on your point of view. Being male and being white gives you different experiences than what women and people of color experience.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Your experience does have an affect on your point of view. Being male and being white gives you different experiences than what women and people of color experience.


Are you Caucasian ( Pale White ) ?


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> Are you Caucasian ( Pale White ) ?


White and male as I can be.

An example:

https://thinkprogress.org/congress-is-more-regressive-on-womens-rights-than-most-voters-poll-finds-88efc93d7e59


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> What is nuts about it?


You don't know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Please look at the Republican House Leadership.  All white men. Then you can lead yourself to the numbers.
> 
> 293 Republican members of the House.  3 are not white. About 1%. women are better represented.  21. A bit less than 9%.
> 
> ...


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Your experience does have an affect on your point of view. Being male and being white gives you different experiences than what women and people of color experience.


How would you know? Did you used to be a black female?


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> White and male as I can be.
> 
> An example:
> 
> https://thinkprogress.org/congress-is-more-regressive-on-womens-rights-than-most-voters-poll-finds-88efc93d7e59



*Ok....Now we have established that " You " have affluent White Guilt syndrome. *

*You speak for your own insecurities not me. *

*My melanin content does not dictate how I view other Humans positions in life.*

*Every Human Being needs to be responsible for themselves. Blaming someone else for your position in life is admitting defeat from the get go.*
*Taking charge of your life no matter what life has dealt you will make you a better and stronger person.*
*I had no advantage in my life and I've become quite satisfied with the results. Could I do even better ? Yes.*
*No one is to blame/praise for my position in life but myself...No One. If blame/praise is to be a factor.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


Is that not why she asked the question?


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Ok....Now we have established that " You " have affluent White Guilt syndrome. *
> 
> *You speak for your own insecurities not me. *
> 
> ...


I have already stated multiple times, that we have won the lottery being born now and here. Do you know, I had advantages that others did not have.  Yes.  Do I feel guilty about that.  No.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How would you know? Did you used to be a black female?


I read, watch interviews and I talk to people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Does having a Vagina determine their ability to think ?*


We will have to summon wez for this one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have already stated multiple times, that we have won the lottery being born now and here. Do you know, I had advantages that others did not have.  Yes.  Do I feel guilty about that.  No.


I will give you my address so you can send me a few bucks if that will ease your pain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Is that not why she asked the question?


It is a representative government, if women want men to run  things who cares what Andrea says.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I read, watch interviews and I talk to people.


Do we need affirmative action in our government too? It didn't workout very well with Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> Are you Caucasian ( Pale White ) ?


Pale face.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Your experience does have an affect on your point of view. Being male and being white gives you different experiences than what women and people of color experience.


Do you think Maxine Waters got elected for being smart, or because of her experience?
I believe she fits both of your listed criteria.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2017)

Maxine Watters and Nancy Pelosi are doppelgangers....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

I was driving the the Walmart parking lot when I saw an old lady in one of those store owned electric shopping carts, she had 2 cases of beer driving it to a handicapped parking space. Pretty funny.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was driving the the Walmart parking lot when I saw an old lady in one of those store owned electric shopping carts, she had 2 cases of beer driving it to a handicapped parking space. Pretty funny.


Because it never occurred to you that the handicapped might drink beer?  Or do you just make a habit of laughing at the  handicapped?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Because it never occurred to you that the handicapped might drink beer?  Or do you just make a habit of laughing at the  handicapped?


Well, I am always laughing at you, so yes. Dick.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have already stated multiple times, that we have won the lottery being born now and here. Do you know, I had advantages that others did not have.  Yes.  Do I feel guilty about that.  No.



You do feel guilty or you would not present it as you do. You should NOT feel one ounce of remorse.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Because it never occurred to you that the handicapped might drink beer?  Or do you just make a habit of laughing at the  handicapped?


I think he was laughing at the handicapped person who made a very poor choice. Two cases of beer and handicapped.....well let's see how bad we can make this lifeboat case.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> I think he was laughing at the handicapped person who made a very poor choice. Two cases of beer and handicapped.....well let's see how bad we can make this lifeboat case.


I just thought it was funny. Kind of like etrolla saying he is conservative.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2017)

God Bless Texas
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/05/07/texas-governor-signs-bill-targeting-sanctuary-cities.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjF1YGmo9_TAhUH_WMKHcDxAPgQqUMIHjAA&usg=AFQjCNHwvNPXUjvsozxCsxED_wg35Gi7cQ&sig2=f7mwtKNnh3LG0f5rqJ-NNg


Texas governor signs bill targeting sanctuary cities
AMP - 1 hour ago


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2017)

This guy is just about as conservative as Etrolla.
Renowned Conservative Columnist Headed to MSNBC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2017)

This is full of indignity and racism, I don't know how this can happen in a civilized society. I am ashamed of the human race.
*Hennessey's tavern in Dana Point offers 'green card' free drink tickets ...*
www.ocregister.com/2017/05/.../dana-point-bars-cinco-de-mayo-stunt-sparks-outrage..
Laycee Barragato Gibson, 28, was visiting her parents in Laguna Niguel Friday afternoon, May 5, when she got a call from a high school friend.

“You’re not going to believe what’s going on at Hennessey’s,” the Dana Hills High classmate told her. Barragato Gibson rushed over to the Dana Point pub.

There, she saw workers setting up an inflatable climbing wall.





The tavern was preparing for a Cinco de Mayo celebration – which included the opportunity to climb a border wall for a drink coupon.

What’s more, the “free drink” ticket was labeled a green card, complete with a cartoon picture and a pseudonym such as “Isabel Orlando.”

“I thought, ‘You’re pulling my leg! No way a business would do this!'” Barragato Gibson, of Los Angeles, said. “It was such blatant and casual racism.”

She snapped photos and got the word out on social media. “I wanted to deter people from going,” Barragato Gibson said. “But who knows? Maybe I just encouraged them.”

Her Facebook post was shared more than 150 times over the weekend.





Makes me sick.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is full of indignity and racism, I don't know how this can happen in a civilized society. I am ashamed of the human race.
> *Hennessey's tavern in Dana Point offers 'green card' free drink tickets ...*
> www.ocregister.com/2017/05/.../dana-point-bars-cinco-de-mayo-stunt-sparks-outrage..
> Laycee Barragato Gibson, 28, was visiting her parents in Laguna Niguel Friday afternoon, May 5, when she got a call from a high school friend.
> ...



*What a marketing principle ......*

*Now what would have been real good is if they had guys on the other side of that wall with paintball guns*
*and handcuffs....and to get the drink you had to recant your Liberal tendencies.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What a marketing principle ......*
> 
> *Now what would have been real good is if they had guys on the other side of that wall with paintball guns*
> *and handcuffs....and to get the drink you had to recant your Liberal tendencies.*


Funny, and try to get over the wall on their way OUT of the bar.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Your experience does have an affect on your point of view. Being male and being white gives you different experiences than what women and people of color experience.


And you're not white? You've had experiences as a person of color or female? I think they call that cultural appropriation.  You are not qualified to speak for me either.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have already stated multiple times, that we have won the lottery being born now and here. Do you know, I had advantages that others did not have.  Yes.  Do I feel guilty about that.  No.


What advantages... please explain.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I read, watch interviews and I talk to people.


That doesn't qualify you..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> That doesn't qualify you..


I like the way you think.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2017)

_Why do we need a wall?_
MEXICO was second deadliest country in 2016'

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/09/americas/mexico-second-deadliest-conflict-2016/
_(CNN)_It was the second deadliest conflict in the world last year, but it hardly registered in the international headlines.
As Syria, Iraq and Afghanistan dominated the news agenda, Mexico's drug wars claimed 23,000 lives during 2016 -- second only to Syria, where 50,000 people died as a result of the civil war.
"This is all the more surprising, considering that the conflict deaths [in Mexico] are nearly all attributable to small arms," said John Chipman, chief executive and director-general of the International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS), which issued its annual survey of armed conflict on Tuesday.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> That doesn't qualify you..


The only person any of us are qualified to speak for is ourselves, and our direct family.
Even the family thing is a little iffy, at times.
Race does not define me or my family, and its repulsive to me that some believe it does define them.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> That doesn't qualify you..


To have an opinion?


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do you think Maxine Waters got elected for being smart, or because of her experience?
> I believe she fits both of your listed criteria.


I think she got elected partially for being black.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> What advantages... please explain.


http://kirwaninstitute.osu.edu/research/understanding-implicit-bias/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/education/wp/2016/09/27/yale-study-suggests-racial-bias-among-preschool-teachers/?utm_term=.013fde93a45f


You can start with these.


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think she got elected partially for being black.


The Truth....how about that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think she got elected partially for being black.


She sure as hell didnt get elected for her intelligence.
I doubt she got elected because she's a woman, and I dont believe she got elected on her moral fortitude.
That being said, I also doubt she would have been elected had she been a conservative. (this would also have made her more intelligent)


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> She sure as hell didnt get elected for her intelligence.
> I doubt she got elected because she's a woman, and I dont believe she got elected on her moral fortitude.


Kind of sounds like Pussy Grabber.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Kind of sounds like Pussy Grabber.


You can dream.
Nobody can take that away.
PG isnt a woman or a conservative.


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Kind of sounds like Pussy Grabber.


*You are jealous of the POTUS Don, because he got what you soooo desire....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You are jealous of the POTUS Don, because he got what you soooo desire....*


I don't envy that guy one bit.  There is nothing there to envy or be jealous of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> She sure as hell didnt get elected for her intelligence.
> I doubt she got elected because she's a woman, and I dont believe she got elected on her moral fortitude.
> That being said, I also doubt she would have been elected had she been a conservative. (this would also have made her more intelligent)


Well that kinda narrows it down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2017)

Resist we mutch,
*Can cops get a fair trial in America?*
 
By Michelle Malkin • May 9, 2017 10:22 PM





Search instead for resist we mutch








*Al Sharpton's Hilarious Teleprompter Flub On MSNBC Show - YouTube*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2017)

FTW? Must be upside down day.
Way to represent.
Baltimore prosecutor who botched Freddie Gray trials still thinks she won



The professional standing of Baltimore State’s Attorney Marilyn Mosby should, in any rational world, be in tatters. Her history of working with former Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake during the Freddie Gray riots and her subsequent, disastrous attempts to prosecute their own police force left her with more egg on her face than a character in a Charlie Chaplin film. But for some reason she wound up speaking at Jessie Jackson’s Rainbow PUSH Coalition in Chicago this weekend and to hear her version of events she was single-handedly responsible for saving the city and causing the “reforms” to the police force which must surely be at the root of all their problems. Some of the quotes from her remarks, as reported at Western Journalism, are enough to make one question her grip on reality. (Emphasis added)

In a speech before Rev. Jessie Jackson’s Rainbow PUSH Coalition in Chicago on Saturday, Mosby said, “Had I not been in that position as state’s attorney, had I not had a seat at the table _to make the unprecedented decisions that I was forced to make_, had there been no accountability, there’d be no exposure, _there’d be no reform, and the systemic discriminatory police practices in one of the largest police departments would’ve persisted_.”

The state attorney, who is up for re-election next year if she chooses to run, said the exposure she brought to the Baltimore Police Department _helped usher reforms such as body cameras for the officers_, as well as additional training on how to treat suspects once they are taken in custody.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> http://kirwaninstitute.osu.edu/research/understanding-implicit-bias/
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/education/wp/2016/09/27/yale-study-suggests-racial-bias-among-preschool-teachers/?utm_term=.013fde93a45f
> 
> ...


Do you think stereo types don't count?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> To have an opinion?


You weren't stating an opinion...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> http://kirwaninstitute.osu.edu/research/understanding-implicit-bias/
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/education/wp/2016/09/27/yale-study-suggests-racial-bias-among-preschool-teachers/?utm_term=.013fde93a45f
> 
> ...


I guess you can find anything on the internet these days...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2017)

WHO KNEW?

*Shocking new DNA study reveals that human beings are divided into two genders!*
*May 10, 2017 4:41 PM by Jazz Shaw*


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 10, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You weren't stating an opinion...


I wasn't?  What do we do here?


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't envy that guy one bit.  There is nothing there to envy or be jealous of.


*Yeah you do....*

*The first indicator is denial.*
*The second is your feeling of discontent.*


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I wasn't?  What do we do here?


*At times you opine, others you pontificate.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2017)

Why Christians are choosing to leave the Girl Scouts


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2017)

COULTER: TO SAY, ‘STOP RAPING ME!’ IN ENGLISH, PRESS ‘1’ NOW
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/05/10/ann-coulter-say-stop-raping-english-press-1-now/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

*Oh, look, another campus hate hoax, this time in Minnesota*
*May 10, 2017 9:21 PM by John Sexton*

“We learned from the author’s confession that the note was fabricated.”


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Oh, look, another campus hate hoax, this time in Minnesota*
> *May 10, 2017 9:21 PM by John Sexton*
> 
> “We learned from the author’s confession that the note was fabricated.”


WTF is wrong with these people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> WTF is wrong with these people?


Grasping at straws.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

*BREAKS SILENCE: Bangladesh prime minister says Hillary Clinton personally pressured her to help Foundation donor... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

So, Mexicans Are Mad About Illegal Immigrant Crime in Their City


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> COULTER: TO SAY, ‘STOP RAPING ME!’ IN ENGLISH, PRESS ‘1’ NOW
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/05/10/ann-coulter-say-stop-raping-english-press-1-now/


WTF is wrong with these people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> WTF is wrong with these people?


This is the crazy part,

In multicultural America, sexually active college coeds are treated like naive 14-year-old girls, while naive 14-year-old girls are treated like hardened hussies — depending on who the accused rapist is. A “frat boy,” an athlete (black or white) or a white male: Always guilty, no due process allowed. Illegal aliens: She was asking for it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

So this is what the world is coming to,
ABC Cancels Conservative Tim Allen’s Sitcom Despite Strong Ratings


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

Lets cut off his nuts and then shoot him in the head, maybe that will take care of it.
If the need a volunteer let me know.
DUI suspect was deported 15 times before


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

Can you believe this person?

*STEALING FROM THE POOR 
Ex-Democratic Rep. Corrine Brown guilty of tax evasion, fraud *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets cut off his nuts and then shoot him in the head, maybe that will take care of it.
> If the need a volunteer let me know.
> DUI suspect was deported 15 times before


Case for privatization of law enforcement


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Case for privatization of law enforcement


I will come out of retirement for that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

Pick your poison,
Report: DePaul Banned ‘Gay Lives Matter’ Poster at Lecture on Radical Islam


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2017)

*OPEC to U.S.: Please produce less oil for the ‘prosperity of the world economy’*
*May 11, 2017 7:21 PM by John Sexton*

“…they don’t have the kind of influence they used to have 10 years ago.”


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *OPEC to U.S.: Please produce less oil for the ‘prosperity of the world economy’*
> *May 11, 2017 7:21 PM by John Sexton*
> 
> “…they don’t have the kind of influence they used to have 10 years ago.”


I love it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2017)

* HS assistant principal caught on video screaming, cursing at teen pro-life activists has resigned *
*A Pennsylvania public high school assistant principal has resigned after being caught on video screaming and cursing at two teen pro-life activists outside the school last month.

Zach Ruff, formerly dean of academics and student life at the STEM Academy in Downingtown, turned in his resignation to school board officials Thursday afternoon.

“Dr. Ruff, the school board, administration and all members of the Downingtown Area School District would like to put this terribly unfortunate incident in the past to enable everyone to move forward,” the district’s statement on the matter reads*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2017)

_The left is in full melt down mode,_
Hysterical Keith Olbermann calls on foreign countries to release damaging intel on Trump
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/12/hysterical-keith-olbermann-calls-on-foreign-countries-to-release-damaging-intel-on-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2017)

_The left is in full melt down mode, still._
_Watch: Liberal woman claims assault after being ‘offended’ by Confederate flag rug_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2017)

_Get a grip folks,_
_*HuffPo Editor Dangerously Calls for the Loony Left to Stalk Republicans*
Teri Christoph_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2017)

_It's never to late for snowflakes,_
_GOP Congressman Faces Off With Angry Constituents At Health Care Town Hall_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2017)

Doesn't look like she is following her own advise,

*MICHELLE O BASHES TRUMP OVER SCHOOL LUNCHES...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2017)

I am sure everything will work out for the best,
*Black teacher’s lawsuit: District retaliated after I criticized lax discipline for black students*

http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/12/black-teachers-lawsuit-district-retaliated-after-i-criticized-lax-discipline-for-black-students/


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (May 12, 2017)

The metaphor of the Badger makes a reprise. 

Too weirdly congruent not to pass on...linked to it from somewhere.  HST's RMN's obit.  Where have all the dachshunds gone? Long time a passing.  There is dirty but necessary work to be done.

"It was Richard Nixon who got me into politics, and now that he's gone, I feel lonely. He was a giant in his way. As long as Nixon was politically alive -- and he was, all the way to the end -- we could always be sure of finding the enemy on the Low Road. There was no need to look anywhere else for the evil bastard. He had the fighting instincts of a badger trapped by hounds. The badger will roll over on its back and emit a smell of death, which confuses the dogs and lures them in for the traditional ripping and tearing action. But it is usually the badger who does the ripping and tearing. It is a beast that fights best on its back: rolling under the throat of the enemy and seizing it by the head with all four claws.

That was Nixon's style -- and if you forgot, he would kill you as a lesson to the others. Badgers don't fight fair, bubba. That's why God made dachshunds......

It would be easy to forget and forgive Henry Kissinger of his crimes, just as he forgave Nixon. Yes, we could do that -- but it would be wrong. Kissinger is a slippery little devil, a world-class hustler with a thick German accent and a very keen eye for weak spots at the top of the power structure. Nixon was one of those, and Super K exploited him mercilessly, all the way to the end.

Kissinger made the Gang of Four complete: Agnew, Hoover, Kissinger and Nixon. A group photo of these perverts would say all we need to know about the Age of Nixon.

Nixon's spirit will be with us for the rest of our lives -- whether you're me or Bill Clinton or you or Kurt Cobain or Bishop Tutu or Keith Richards or Amy Fisher or Boris Yeltsin's daughter or your fiancee's 16-year-old beer-drunk brother with his braided goatee and his whole life like a thundercloud out in front of him. This is not a generational thing. You don't even have to know who Richard Nixon was to be a victim of his ugly, Nazi spirit.

He has poisoned our water forever. Nixon will be remembered as a classic case of a smart man shitting in his own nest. But he also shit in our nests, and that was the crime that history will burn on his memory like a brand. By disgracing and degrading the Presidency of the United States, by fleeing the White House like a diseased cur, Richard Nixon broke the heart of the American Dream."


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 13, 2017)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> The metaphor of the Badger makes a reprise.
> 
> Too weirdly congruent not to pass on...linked to it from somewhere.  HST's RMN's obit.  Where have all the dachshunds gone? Long time a passing.  There is dirty but necessary work to be done.
> 
> ...



Evil, you really should give credit where credit is due.....don't you think?




*Fightin' Buck*
 





 asshat 

	
	
		
		
	


	











































 
Join Date
Dec 2009
Location
Puttin' brothers to rest like Eliot Ness. Cause I don't like stress
Posts
12,109
http://www.shaggytexas.com/board/showthread.php/179056-Train-a-young-pup-on-Nixon


----------



## espola (May 13, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Evil, you really should give credit where credit is due.....don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were so close --

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1994/07/he-was-a-crook/308699/

Hunter S. Thompson, everyone's favorite junkie, originally published in Rolling Stone as an obituary.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 13, 2017)

espola said:


> You were so close --
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1994/07/he-was-a-crook/308699/
> 
> Hunter S. Thompson, everyone's favorite junkie


Thanks espola....
Perhaps you should let evil have a chance to correct his plagiarism next time?


----------



## espola (May 13, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks espola....
> Perhaps you should let evil have a chance to correct his plagiarism next time?


Do you read shaggytexas regularly?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 13, 2017)

espola said:


> Do you read shaggytexas regularly?


No. That was a first. I took a part of Evils post  _"Kissinger made the Gang of Four complete: Agnew, Hoover, Kissinger and Nixon. A group photo of these perverts would say all we need to know about the Age of Nixon"_ and googled it and that site and the fine young man and the entire hst writing also appeared...
You being well read and a knower of all things took it a step farther.
I thanked you for that. And I thank you once again.
Wonder if Evil is a regular reader of the shaggytexas site?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2017)

Survey: Nearly Half of White, Working Class Americans Say They ‘Feel Like a Stranger in Their Own Country’
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/05/14/survey-nearly-half-of-white-working-class-americans-say-they-feel-like-a-stranger-in-their-own-country/
*A poll released the Public Religion Research Institute and the Atlantic on Tuesday examining sentiments held by white, working class adults found that almost half surveyed felt that they had become “strangers” in their own country.*
Overall, 51 percent of Americans think American culture has not changed for the worse since the 1950s, while 48 percent believe it has. Among the white, working class, 65 percent think it has changed for the worse, while 34 think it has gotten better. “Family values in general have gone to complete shit since the 1950s, [is] the best way to put it,” one female respondent said.


The poll reveals a deep divide between working-class, white Americans who did not go to college and white Americans who did:

For many white working-class Americans, the pace of cultural change has left them wondering about whether and where they fit in American society. Nearly half (48 percent) of white working-class Americans say, “things have changed so much that I often feel like a stranger in my own country.” Slightly more than half (51 percent) of white working-class Americans disagree. In contrast, only about one-quarter (26 percent) of white college-educated Americans report they often feel like a stranger, while nearly three-quarters (74 percent) reject the notion.

.tout-mid-article { margin-bottom: 15px; }
Part of the white, working class’s sense of alienation appears to stem from the stifling atmosphere of political correctness and the severe social and economic punishments meted out to those who don’t toe the line. One woman told pollsters


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesn't look like she is following her own advise,
> 
> *MICHELLE O BASHES TRUMP OVER SCHOOL LUNCHES...*


First time in my life, I really felt hungry looking at the President's wife.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> First time in my life, I really felt hungry looking at the President's wife.


So what you are saying is HRC makes you puke?

Poor old gal, so many dreams, gone for good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2017)

WTF?
Women Can Wear Pants on Fox News Now, But Not Much Else Has Changed
What is this world coming to?


----------



## Booter (May 15, 2017)

Fox News mocks 8 year old Military Family boy who is on the Autism Spectrum. 

https://www.mediamatters.org/video/2017/05/12/fox-news-contributor-slams-8-year-old-stalker-snowflake-who-needed-safe-space/216437


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2017)

Booter said:


> Fox News mocks 8 year old Military Family boy who is on the Autism Spectrum.
> 
> https://www.mediamatters.org/video/2017/05/12/fox-news-contributor-slams-8-year-old-stalker-snowflake-who-needed-safe-space/216437


Get a grip, booty. Don't be jealous, you are the OS, original snowflake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2017)

DUD! Just like the movement.
Marvel Comics Cancels Black Lives Matter-Themed ‘Black Panther’ Due to Poor Sales
http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/05/15/marvel-comics-cancels-african-american-hero-book-exec-said-minority-comics-dont-sell/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2017)

How the hell did I miss this? I heard its up to 175 people.
*CNN Faces Growing Racial Discrimination Lawsuit | Hollywood Reporter*
www.hollywoodreporter.com/.../cnn-faces-growing-racial-discrimination-lawsuit-991...


----------



## espola (May 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get a grip, booty. Don't be jealous, you are the OS, original snowflake.


Asshole.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Asshole.


Tourette's?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Asshole.


Relax


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Asshole.


\
Woe there gramps, do you have a man crush on booty?
You alright Mr Etrolla? You know booty is a little bitch, just like you.
Cheer up, at least he isn't Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

I know there is much in the news today, but I wouldn't want another Clinton related murder to go unnoticed,
News Seth Rich, slain DNC staffer, had contact with WikiLeaks, say multiple sources


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

More from the Clinton Crime Family,
Investigator: Murdered DNC staffer sent 44,000 e-mails to Wikileaks figure


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

*Oh my: Cecile Richards describes how to say ‘I love you, mom’ on Mother’s Day (open thread)*
 
By Doug Powers • May 14, 2017 09:14 AM
_**Written by Doug Powers_

This is sweet, coming from the head of an organization that murders  hundreds of thousands of babies each year.
And we are worried about a conversation Trump has full authority to have.
Pathetic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

*REPORT: Scalia Believed Supreme Court Was Being Surveilled by Obama...*


----------



## espola (May 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> \
> Woe there gramps, do you have a man crush on booty?
> You alright Mr Etrolla? You know booty is a little bitch, just like you.
> Cheer up, at least he isn't Hillary.


Picking on 8-year-olds is a new low for you.

Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Picking on 8-year-olds is a new low for you.
> 
> Please continue.


Is booty an 8 year old? I know you are not.
You are an old, fucking, useless lying prick.
Fake news.


----------



## Booter (May 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get a grip, booty. Don't be jealous, you are the OS, original snowflake.


Like I've said before you're a shit stain on humanity.
And Lion and Bruddah that goes for you 2 as well for siding with him on this.  Keep watching Fox News you bunch of shit stains.


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2017)

Booter said:


> Like I've said before you're a shit stain on humanity.
> And Lion and Bruddah that goes for you 2 as well for siding with him on this.  Keep watching Fox News you bunch of shit stains.


*Did some Democrat take Booties nipple away...?*


----------



## Booter (May 16, 2017)

Any lessons learned Shit Stains?  Conservatives biggest weakness is lack of introspection.

http://thehill.com/homenews/media/333621-fox-news-contributor-apologizes-for-calling-autistic-boy-a-snowflake

Bruce apologized on "America's Newsroom" on Fox on Tuesday.

“I am so sorry to the family. My intention was never to hurt a kid and his mom. We had absolutely no idea that Michael was on the autism spectrum," she said.

"And as a gay woman and feminist, I have spent most of my adult life working to improve the lives of women and children and those who are disenfranchised," she continued.

"I get it and I apologize. … A main lesson here, no matter intent, is to leave kids out of our political discussions. We certainly agree on this.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

Booter said:


> Like I've said before you're a shit stain on humanity.
> And Lion and Bruddah that goes for you 2 as well for siding with him on this.  Keep watching Fox News you bunch of shit stains.


Siding on what? You are a nut.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Did some Democrat take Booties nipple away...?*


I think he is trying to say I said something bad about an 8 yr old autistic kid, which I did not.
I just said booty is a snowflake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

Booter said:


> Any lessons learned Shit Stains?  Conservatives biggest weakness is lack of introspection.
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews/media/333621-fox-news-contributor-apologizes-for-calling-autistic-boy-a-snowflake
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with me, booty?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

OMG!
First Woman in 30 Years to Call Play-By-Play Coming to the NFL
http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/05/16/first-woman-30-years-call-play-play-coming-nfl/
What is the world coming to?
 First they let women reporters into the locker room, then they have women reporters on the sideline, then they have a woman referee, then a woman coach and now a woman calling play by play.
The world is going to hell in a hand basket and we are worried about a legal conversation between trump and a ruskie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

Politico: Cruz, Paul readying fresh nuclear option in Senate


----------



## espola (May 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Politico: Cruz, Paul readying fresh nuclear option in Senate


It appears the R's are doing everything in their power to convince American voters that t-care is completely theirs


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2017)

Booter said:


> Like I've said before you're a shit stain on humanity.
> And Lion and Bruddah that goes for you 2 as well for siding with him on this.  Keep watching Fox News you bunch of shit stains.


What the fuck are you talking about?
You are talking out your ass...
Shit stain on humanity...fuck you!


----------



## espola (May 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> You are talking out your ass...
> Shit stain on humanity...fuck you!


Why are you supporting loser joe's behavior?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OMG!
> First Woman in 30 Years to Call Play-By-Play Coming to the NFL
> http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/05/16/first-woman-30-years-call-play-play-coming-nfl/
> What is the world coming to?
> ...


The NFL has been feminized, and now it will be sacrificed in much the same way, women were tossed into live volcanoes to pay the toll, or Pele's mordida. (allegedly)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Why are you supporting loser joe's behavior?


Professor, can you please tell me what I said that was so offensive?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The NFL has been feminized, and now it will be sacrificed in much the same way, women were tossed into live volcanoes to pay the toll, or Pele's mordida. (allegedly)


It's been going down hill for some time, when will they learn. I have nothing against women, but their place isn't or shouldn't be in the NFL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

Only you can stop the scourge of white people wearing ponchos


----------



## espola (May 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> women were tossed into live volcanoes to pay the toll, or Pele's mordida. (allegedly)


When did that ever happen outside Hollywood?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 16, 2017)

espola said:


> When did that ever happen outside Hollywood?


I'm not explaining jokes to you anymore.
The test said you were smart enough to follow the bouncing ball. (allegedly)


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only you can stop the scourge of white people wearing ponchos


What about white Mexicans?
Is it ok for them?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What about white Mexicans?
> Is it ok for them?


Only on weekends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

“That’s Not Racist”: Cultural Appropriation Edition (VIDEO)



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1468904636480205


----------



## espola (May 17, 2017)

...and the horse you rode in on, Congressman Walker --

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/mark-walker-capitol-ducklings_us_591bda4fe4b041db896554d1?5hv&ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2017)

There's leaks and then there's leaks, You can thank the Kenyan, where is the outrage?
*Chelsea Manning freed from Kansas military prison*
- VIDEO: Chelsea Manning released from prison 
YIKES!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2017)

This is just what we need, thank you Mr Obama,
*Black Harvard students holding own graduation...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2017)

Spanish Speaking Nazis, Black White Supremacists, Hate Goes Multicultural


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 17, 2017)

DUDE!!!











The Washington Post

Analysis: Companies need workers – but people keep getting high

Workers at McLane drive forklifts and load hefty boxes into trucks. The grocery supplier, which runs a warehouse in Colorado, needs people who will stay alert — but prospective hires keep failing drug screens.
“Some weeks this year, 90 percent of applicants would test positive for something,” ruling them out for the job, said Laura Stephens, a human resources manager for the company in Denver. 

The state’s unemployment rate is already low — 3 percent, compared to  4.7 percent  for the entire nation. Failed drug tests, which are rising locally and nationally, further drain the pool of eligible job candidates. 
“Finding people to fill jobs,” Stephens said, “is really challenging.”

Job applicants are testing positive for marijuana, cocaine, amphetamine and heroin at the highest rate in 12 years, according to a new report from Quest Diagnostics, a clinical lab that follows national employment trends. An analysis of about 10 million workplace drug screens from across the country in 2016 found positive results from urine samples increased from 4 percent in 2015 to 4.2 percent in 2016.

The most significant increase was in positive tests for marijuana, said Barry Sample, the scientist who wrote the report. Positive tests for the drug reached 2 percent last year, compared with 1.6 percent in 2012.

Although state laws have  relaxed  over the past four years, employers haven’t eased up on testing for pot, even where it’s legal.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/analysis-companies-need-workers-–-but-people-keep-getting-high/ar-BBBeXel?li=BBnbfcN&ocid=iehp


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> DUDE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Wait ......legalized prostitution is coming as a tax revenue. Be the first on your block to open a brothel.....*


----------



## espola (May 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> DUDE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 percent test positive for weed?

What's the problem?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

Finally, a little sanity. Too bad it has to be in a foreign country.
Austrian Burqa Ban Passed into Law


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

R.I.P WEZ, lets all say a prayer for his kids and congratulate his wife.
Police: Man Shot Dead While Having Sex with a Prostitute in a Van


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

*COP CLEARED 
Okla. officer not guilty in racially charged shooting*

*VIDEO: OK police officer acquitted in shooting death of unarmed man*


----------



## espola (May 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *COP CLEARED *
> *Okla. officer not guilty in racially charged shooting*
> 
> *VIDEO: OK police officer acquitted in shooting death of unarmed man*


Some people are not competent to be cops.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

*Joss Whedon’s Short Movie “Unlocked” Shows How Unhinged the Planned Parenthood Crew’s Views Are*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Some people are not competent to be cops.


I agree, she should be writing parking tickets or answering the phones. There is no reason any woman should be put in this position, all in the name of the lefts' PC agenda.
I couldn't get a good view from the video, but if you don't listen to the police while on PCP you might just get shot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears the R's are doing everything in their power to convince American voters that t-care is completely theirs


Source?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2017)

Booter said:


> Like I've said before you're a shit stain on humanity.
> And Lion and Bruddah that goes for you 2 as well for siding with him on this.  Keep watching Fox News you bunch of shit stains.


Oh Bootsie.  Just do what the other snowflakes do and hit the ignore button.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

You see wez? It's not your fault,
*Poll: 1 in 5 Americans think transgenderism is a mental illness*
*May 18, 2017 12:41 PM by Jazz Shaw*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

This should work out great,
*WATCH: Brooklyn Public Library Hosts Garish “Drag Queen” Story Time To Kids*
Susan Wright


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

There are no atheists in fox holes,

*Kilmer: Faith healed cancer*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

*Chelsea Manning new look...*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 18, 2017)

"Illiberal education"... just spunds weird coming out of the mouth of a liberal. But at least this panel gets it. Unlike the libs on this forum.

http://www.angrypatriotmovement.com/msnbc-host-admits-truth/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

*Foreign-born workers now account for 17 percent of US labor force...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> "Illiberal education"... just spunds weird coming out of the mouth of a liberal. But at least this panel gets it. Unlike the libs on this forum.
> 
> http://www.angrypatriotmovement.com/msnbc-host-admits-truth/


I am going to educate you Wez,
And this is completely true. Out of all the people I have ever known, I have found that liberals are the most intolerant, the most hateful, and the most judgmental. They hate anyone who does not have the same mindset as they do.

And not only that, if someone doesn’t have the same view as they do, then they label that person as racist, sexist, Islamophobic, homophobic, and whatever else they can come up with at the time. All to defend their argument.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am going to educate you Wez,
> And this is completely true. Out of all the people I have ever known, I have found that liberals are the most intolerant, the most hateful, and the most judgmental. They hate anyone who does not have the same mindset as they do.
> 
> And not only that, if someone doesn’t have the same view as they do, then they label that person as racist, sexist, Islamophobic, homophobic, and whatever else they can come up with at the time. All to defend their argument.


Pink letters to soften the blows.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Some people are not competent to be cops.


Some 70 year old people are not competent on this forum....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Chelsea Manning new look...*


I cant bring myself to click the link.
Dont wanna see it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> Some 70 year old people are not competent on this forum....


Incompetence or incontinence.
Flip a coin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

I know this is something near and dear the Wezs' lips,
Weiner
BREAKING: Anthony Weiner to Plead Guilty for Sexting With Minor


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

This isn't helping,
Black students at UCLA demand $40 Million, free housing and 'safe spaces'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

Nice, shove your clock up your ass.
*EXCLUSIVE: Judge dismisses 'clock boy' lawsuit saying the school didn't discriminate against Ahmed Mohamed when the Muslim teen's teacher called the police because she thought he made a bomb*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4522560/Federal-judge-dismisses-clock-boy-lawsuit.html#ixzz4hXXeXrHo 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

Can you believe this shit?
Sheriff Ordered to Remove “Blessed are the Peacemakers” Decals 
https://townhall.com/columnists/toddstarnes/2017/05/19/sheriff-ordered-to-remove-blessed-are-the-peacemakers-decals-n2329240


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

*Thank you Jesus*
Four Planned Parenthood Clinics Set to Close After Iowa Defunds


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Thank you Jesus*
> Four Planned Parenthood Clinics Set to Close After Iowa Defunds


The  clinics that closed did so because the Iowa PP corporation lost their federal and state funding and had to cut back.  Since the affected clinics received part of that money, none of them were permitted to perform abortions.  The PP clinics that do perform abortions depend entirely on private fees and donations, and thus are unaffected by the funding cuts.

So what is it you are celebrating?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> The  clinics that closed did so because the Iowa PP corporation lost their federal and state funding and had to cut back.  Since the affected clinics received part of that money, none of them were permitted to perform abortions.  The PP clinics that do perform abortions depend entirely on private fees and donations, and thus are unaffected by the funding cuts.
> 
> So what is it you are celebrating?


I know you don't read what you post, but if you are going to respond to my posts, I suggest you read it first,

The pro-life movement is making tremendous strides in changing the hearts and minds, to return to a culture that once again respects human life,” said Ben Hammes, a spokesman for Branstad, who said there were 2,400 doctors, nurses and clinics around the state for family planning that do not provide abortions.

The most “horrific” part of this is that the abortionists who work for Planned Parenthood will have to look elsewhere for work. Women (and babies) will be well taken care of by the numerous other facilities located in Hawkeye State.

Females do not need Planned Parenthood. Their clinics do not provide mammograms, though this lie is presented as fact and spewed out as a regular talking point. For the most part, their clinics provide absolutely no prenatal care, as made evident by _LiveAction’s_ own investigation. And here I thought that they were concerned with every aspect of planning parenthood? Silly me.

As made clear again by PP’s reaction on Thursday, abortion is their main concern. The four clinics which are scheduled to close are ones that provide abortions. Though two-thirds of their own clinics, and hundreds of other medical facilities, remain, they consider all of this a travesty. It is not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> The  clinics that closed did so because the Iowa PP corporation lost their federal and state funding and had to cut back.  Since the affected clinics received part of that money, none of them were permitted to perform abortions.  The PP clinics that do perform abortions depend entirely on private fees and donations, and thus are unaffected by the funding cuts.
> 
> So what is it you are celebrating?


And this,
Half of All New Mexico Planned Parenthood Clinics To Close


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you don't read what you post, but if you are going to respond to my posts, I suggest you read it first,
> 
> The pro-life movement is making tremendous strides in changing the hearts and minds, to return to a culture that once again respects human life,” said Ben Hammes, a spokesman for Branstad, who said there were 2,400 doctors, nurses and clinics around the state for family planning that do not provide abortions.
> 
> ...


Are you smart enough to tell which parts of that are fact, and which are opinion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Are you smart enough to tell which parts of that are fact, and which are opinion?


Obviously you aren't, you aren't even smart enough to read what you post.
How about this?
http://www.theblaze.com/video/planned-parenthood-sues-indiana-over-new-law-claiming-it-is-without-compassion/
Looks like the baby killers are on the run.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obviously you aren't, you aren't even smart enough to read what you post.
> How about this?
> http://www.theblaze.com/video/planned-parenthood-sues-indiana-over-new-law-claiming-it-is-without-compassion/
> Looks like the baby killers are on the run.


The funding that Planned Parenthood uses to run its abortion programs comes from fees charged to those who can afford it and unrestricted private donations.  I have heard that PP donations are up a lot recently in reaction to wingnuts making politics out of people's private medical issues.  Cutting federal and state funds will have an obvious effect on the PP's health care programs - but not on its abortion programs.

So what is it you are celebrating again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> The funding that Planned Parenthood uses to run its abortion programs comes from fees charged to those who can afford it and unrestricted private donations.  I have heard that PP donations are up a lot recently in reaction to wingnuts making politics out of people's private medical issues.  Cutting federal and state funds will have an obvious effect on the PP's health care programs - but not on its abortion programs.
> 
> So what is it you are celebrating again?


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

Huge lib BooB Beckel
Now, which party is racist?
*Fox News Host Ousted Over Claims of Racially Insensitive Remarks*


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar.


What part of it is a lie?  I'll separate out the statements with numbers to make it easier for you to respond --

1.  The funding that Planned Parenthood uses to run its abortion programs comes from fees charged to those who can afford it and unrestricted private donations. 

2.  I have heard that PP donations are up a lot recently in reaction to wingnuts making politics out of people's private medical issues. 

3.  Cutting federal and state funds will have an obvious effect on the PP's health care programs - but not on its abortion programs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> What part of it is a lie?  I'll separate out the statements with numbers to make it easier for you to respond --
> 
> 1.  The funding that Planned Parenthood uses to run its abortion programs comes from fees charged to those who can afford it and unrestricted private donations.
> 
> ...


You heard? Really? I heard you are a liar with no link.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> 2.  I have heard that PP donations are up a lot recently in reaction to wingnuts making politics out of people's private medical issues.


So you "heard" that donations are up now passes as a fact? Too funny!

And because the Federal government gives money to PP does make it a political issue. The fact that you don't understand this is probably par for the course for you.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So you "heard" that donations are up now passes as a fact? Too funny!
> 
> And because the Federal government gives money to PP does make it a political issue. The fact that you don't understand this is probably par for the course for you.


Caught me - I didn't "hear" it - I read it --

https://www.google.com/search?q=planned+parenthood+donations+rise&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> What part of it is a lie?  I'll separate out the statements with numbers to make it easier for you to respond --
> 
> 1.  The funding that Planned Parenthood uses to run its abortion programs comes from fees charged to those who can afford it and unrestricted private donations.
> 
> ...


Let me help you Grampa,

How Planned Parenthood Can Spend Taxpayer Money on Abortions Despite Federal Law Prohibitions
http://www.dailywire.com/news/12425/how-planned-parenthood-can-spend-taxpayer-money-frank-camp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Caught me - I didn't "hear" it - I read it --
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=planned+parenthood+donations+rise&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


*Fact-Check: Planned Parenthood Can and Does Use Federal Tax ...*
https://stream.org/fact-check-planned-parenthood-can-use-federal-tax-dollars-abortions/


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Fact-Check: Planned Parenthood Can and Does Use Federal Tax ...*
> https://stream.org/fact-check-planned-parenthood-can-use-federal-tax-dollars-abortions/


That explains the constant stream of PP lawyers and accountants in handcuffs I see every night on the news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> That explains the constant stream of PP lawyers and accountants in handcuffs I see every night on the news.


Just like HRC and lois lerner, I am sure there is a whole gaggle of obamas minions that should be locked up, but that is what you get for coronate a lawless person of questionable origin from a protected class with the main stream media shoving their hear up their asses.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just like HRC and lois lerner, I am sure there is a whole gaggle of obamas minions that should be locked up, but that is what you get for coronate a lawless person of questionable origin from a protected class with the main stream media shoving their hear up their asses.


Your rant derailed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Your rant derailed.


Here is more good news,

Planned Parenthood set to close half its clinics in one state
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/19/planned-parenthood-set-to-close-half-its-clinics-in-one-state/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 19, 2017)

I got an inversion table from a friend of mine who retired.
Its as heavy duty and well made as any Ive ever seen.

My back didnt really hurt until I used it.
I went upside down on that thing for about five minutes and the next day my back was killing me.

Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## espola (May 19, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I got an inversion table from a friend of mine who retired.
> Its as heavy duty and well made as any Ive ever seen.
> 
> My back didnt really hurt until I used it.
> ...


Take the Glock out of the waistband in the the small of your back first.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Take the Glock out of the waistband in the the small of your back first.


I dont own one., but if I did, that would be a good pointer.


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> The  clinics that closed did so because the Iowa PP corporation lost their federal and state funding and had to cut back.  Since the affected clinics received part of that money, none of them were permitted to perform abortions.  The PP clinics that do perform abortions depend entirely on private fees and donations, and thus are unaffected by the funding cuts.
> 
> So what is it you are celebrating?


Four PP clinics are closing....... read the article old man.

*Four Planned Parenthood Clinics Set to Close After Iowa Defunds*
Posted at 10:30 am on May 19, 2017 by Kimberly Ross


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Are you smart enough to tell which parts of that are fact, and which are opinion?



*Japism alert......do not step in the Spola poop.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Are you smart enough to tell which parts of that are fact, and which are opinion?


I think he's smart enough to read it.  How 'bout you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obviously you aren't, you aren't even smart enough to read what you post.
> How about this?
> http://www.theblaze.com/video/planned-parenthood-sues-indiana-over-new-law-claiming-it-is-without-compassion/
> Looks like the baby killers are on the run.


I really should take my own medicine and read so as not to repeat what is obvious regarding E-read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 19, 2017)

espola said:


> The funding that Planned Parenthood uses to run its abortion programs comes from fees charged to those who can afford it and unrestricted private donations.  I have heard that PP donations are up a lot recently in reaction to wingnuts making politics out of people's private medical issues.  Cutting federal and state funds will have an obvious effect on the PP's health care programs - but not on its abortion programs.
> 
> So what is it you are celebrating again?


Sounds like the defunding wasn't such a big issue after all.  Glad their private funding is up.  Private donations that reflect personal and private preference free of politics as it should be......the libertarian way.


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I really should take my own medicine and read so as not to repeat what is obvious regarding E-read.



*Mr Espola ( or what ever his real name is.. ) is mimicking the Main Stream Media, he puts out a false talking point *
*that has been put forth by a Lying MSM outlet, then he proceeds to post another source that is citing the previous falsehood*
*when that cannot be supported then he resorts to ridicule and basic Saul Alinsky tactics...*
*This same scenario is being duplicated by Wez, Rat, Daniel Miller, TuTu ( Andy Dukes ) formerly 2outta3, and other Liberals who*
*frequent this forum. There is no intellectual supporting content to their position due to the fact that their statements fail the first *
*test, the smell test.*

*You all have been exposed for what you really are, and that is Lying Lemmings of the Liberal Party.*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 19, 2017)

Honestly... where do these nut jobs come from?

http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=6926


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 20, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Honestly... where do these nut jobs come from?
> 
> http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=6926


Its a parody of a parody, wrapped inside a joke of itself.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2017)

Now a word from our "ponderable" sponsor --


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Now a word from our "ponderable" sponsor --


I follow Tommy and his beautiful wife on twitter.
Tommy doesnt follow me, but Mrs. Chong does.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Now a word from our "ponderable" sponsor --


Holy " Smokes " Spola pulled a funny out of his ass.....


----------



## espola (May 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I follow Tommy and his beautiful wife on twitter.
> Tommy doesnt follow me, but Mrs. Chong does.


She  may be beautiful, but she's my age.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2017)

Coming to your town,
Obama’s ICE Released Nearly 600 Sex Offenders


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2017)

Political Correctness run amuck,
Sweden: Foreign Men Responsible for 90% of Shootings


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2017)

Just rewards,
Polish Leader: Germany Created Migrant Crisis, Should Pay Consequences


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2017)

Couldn't have said it better myself,
*Clint Eastwood: 'We've Lost Our Sense of Humor'...*
Last year, he hailed Mr Trump as a foe of political correctness and 'the kiss-ass generation'.

'We're really in a pussy generation. Everybody's walking on eggshells,' he said. 'We see people accusing people of being racist and all kinds of stuff.

'When I grew up, those things weren't called racist. Secretly everybody's getting tired of political correctness, kissing up.'

Eastwood has previously spoken at the Republican party convention, where he baffled audiences in 2012 by addressing an empty chair that was supposed to represent President Barack Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2017)

*If everybody could drop the Weiner story, CNN’s politics reporter would appreciate it (Open thread)*
 
By Doug Powers • May 21, 2017 09:27 AM


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2017)

*Watch: The inconvenient truth about the Democratic Party’s history of racism*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2017)

CBS: 800 Churches Nationwide Harbor Illegal Immigrants


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2017)

What a beast, glad she is not on our side.
71-Year-Old Cher Dons See-Through Top and Nipple Pasties at Billboard Awards


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2017)

You won’t believe the award Black Lives Matter is about to receive





The Sydney Peace Foundation in Australia announced Monday that it will award its 2017 peace prize to Black Lives Matter.

The group, which is known for its peaceful and non-peaceful protests in countries around the world, including Australia, will accept the award on Nov. 2 at the city of Sydney Lecture and Award Ceremony at Sydney’s Town Hall, according to the Sydney Peace Foundation’s website.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You won’t believe the award Black Lives Matter is about to receive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope they treat Sydney with more respect than they treat their own home towns.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

*Irony: Bernie backers claim fraud in CA Dem chair race over lack of … voter ID*
*May 23, 2017 10:01 PM by Ed Morrissey*

Too good to check … almost literally


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

Analysis: ESPN lost Republican viewers across the country in 2016


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You won’t believe the award Black Lives Matter is about to receive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that photo have to do with the members of Black Lives Matter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> What does that photo have to do with the members of Black Lives Matter?


Aren't they black?


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't they black?


Thank you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> What does that photo have to do with the members of Black Lives Matter?


Is this one better?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Thank you.


You are welcome.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2017)

Here we go again... the federal government at it's best.

RED BLUFF, Calif. —  A farmer faces trial in federal court this summer and a $2.8 million fine for failing to get a permit to plow his field and plant wheat in Tehama County.
A lawyer for Duarte Nursery said the case is important because it could set a precedent requiring other farmers to obtain costly, time-consuming permits just to plow.
“The case is the first time that we’re aware of that says you need to get a (U.S. Army Corps of Engineers) permit to plow to grow crops,” said Anthony Francois, a lawyer for the Pacific Legal Foundation. The libertarian-leaning nonprofit fights for private property rights and limited government.
“We’re not going to produce much food under those kinds of regulations,” Francois said.





© Damon Arthur, Redding (Calif.) Record Searchlight John Duarte faces a $2.8 million fine for plowing this field south of Red Bluff, Calif., in 2012.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/he-plowed-his-field-now-he-faces-a-dollar28m-fine/ar-BBBu6LN?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

Finally, I have found the answer to an age old question,
where's the beef?
I found the beef. No more school lunches, huh Michelle?
Damn.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2017)

This is cool.....






















When a 1-year-old stray pit bull was rescued back in October, employees at a local animal shelter knew they would have a difficult time placing him.
The dog, named Leonard, was perceived as a "problem dog," Jim Alloway, executive director for Union County Humane Society in Marysville, Ohio, told CBS News. 
"Whatever you're carrying, a wallet, key, bucket, a toy, food — he wants it," explained Alloway, adding that the pit bull exhibited very high hunt, ball and possessiveness drives, none of which make adoption likely. "That's problematic."
Luckily, Leonard was placed in the right shelter.
"A traditional household was not an option for Leonard," Alloway said. "He's definitely not a couch potato."
But Alloway, who has been training police dogs for 20 years, saw Leonard's potential.
"If you throw a ball into the woods and a dog doesn't see where the ball went — does he stay out in the woods and search for it, or does he give up?" Alloway asked. "Leonard would stay out there until you have to drag him back in the house."
Leonard's focus made him a perfect candidate to become a police narcotics dog.
So Alloway contacted Mike Pennington, owner and operator of Storm Dog K9 Training, a facility in Sunbury, Ohio. 
It was there Leonard was trained and introduced to Clay Township Police Chief Terry Mitchell — his new handler.
If it weren't for Alloway, an "unadoptable" Leonard would have been euthanized, the Clay Township Police Department said in a statement.
"Fortunately, UCHS Director Jim Alloway recognized those traits as being traits needed for Law Enforcement work," the department added. "Storm Dog Tactical trained Leonard for narcotics detection and then made him available for adoption."
On Tuesday, Leonard was officially certified to become Ohio's first police K-9 pit bull.
"Detective Leonard" will soon be on patrol in Clay Township and will be seen regularly in the Genoa School District helping to keep the area drug free, Mitchell told CBS affiliate WTOL.
"He would just as soon climb on your lap and give you kisses and go to sleep as he would anything else, but he's really taken to the vest," Mitchell said. "When you put that vest on him he's all business. It's like he knows it's time to go to work."
Leonard's story is a perfect example of why you should never give up on a dog, Alloway said.
"We should be treating each animal individually, doing out best that we possibly can with each one," Alloway said. "Maybe that's finding them a home with a traditional family with two kids and fenced backyard, maybe not."
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/yearinoffbeatgoodnews/unadoptable-shelter-dog-becomes-ohios-first-pit-bull-k-9/ar-BBBuRzk?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=iehp#image=1


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here we go again... the federal government at it's best.
> 
> RED BLUFF, Calif. —  A farmer faces trial in federal court this summer and a $2.8 million fine for failing to get a permit to plow his field and plant wheat in Tehama County.
> A lawyer for Duarte Nursery said the case is important because it could set a precedent requiring other farmers to obtain costly, time-consuming permits just to plow.
> ...


When I read the article it seems to me the issue was not about plowing but a disagreement about how and where they plowed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> When I read the article it seems to me the issue was not about plowing but a disagreement about how and where they plowed.


The federal government telling property owners how they can use their property....
Wetlands.....really?
These are wetlands....they are also rice patties in the Sacramento Delta


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The federal government telling property owners how they can use their property....
> Wetlands.....really?
> These are wetlands....they are also rice patties in the Sacramento Delta


Yes, and what does that have to do with the other case?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yes, and what does that have to do with the other case?


Dont want to butt in, but, both cases are the result of the same bunch of do-goodders.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> When I read the article it seems to me the issue was not about plowing but a disagreement about how and where they plowed.


Do we really need a plow management team in our state government?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this one better?


Its the same as the other one, sans signage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do we really need a plow management team in our state government?


Yes, why do you think our unemployment rate is so low?


----------



## espola (May 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> When I read the article it seems to me the issue was not about plowing but a disagreement about how and where they plowed.


The farmer knew about the wetlands, because he paid to produce maps of them, and he conceded he destroyed some of them.  What's the issue?

Sounds like the Mickey Cafagna thing again.

https://www.sandiegoreader.com/news/2000/apr/20/cover-fairy-shrimp-city-san-diego-and-mayor-poway/?page=3&#


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

espola said:


> The farmer knew about the wetlands, because he paid to produce maps of them, and he conceded he destroyed some of them.  What's the issue?
> 
> Sounds like the Mickey Cafagna thing again.
> 
> https://www.sandiegoreader.com/news/2000/apr/20/cover-fairy-shrimp-city-san-diego-and-mayor-poway/?page=3&#


Vernal ponds were all over San Diego.
Every mesa full of track homes, once had seasonal vernal pools.
The fairy shrimp look alot like mosquito larva.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Vernal ponds were all over San Diego.
> Every mesa full of track homes, once had seasonal vernal pools.
> The fairy shrimp look alot like mosquito larva.


The ones that are preserved are pretty well known, marked off on maps, some protected with fences.  Mickey bulldozed them anyway.

One of my favorites (in dry phase) just west of 163 --
https://www.google.com/maps/place/San+Diego,+CA/@32.8450813,-117.1318199,356m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80d9530fad921e4b:0xd3a21fdfd15df79!8m2!3d32.715738!4d-117.1610838

A couple of small ones, crowded with fences --
https://www.google.com/maps/place/San+Diego,+CA/@32.8773151,-117.1823338,179m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80d9530fad921e4b:0xd3a21fdfd15df79!8m2!3d32.715738!4d-117.1610838


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

espola said:


> The ones that are preserved are pretty well known, marked off on maps, some protected with fences.  Mickey bulldozed them anyway.
> 
> One of my favorites (in dry phase) just west of 163 --
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/San+Diego,+CA/@32.8450813,-117.1318199,356m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80d9530fad921e4b:0xd3a21fdfd15df79!8m2!3d32.715738!4d-117.1610838
> ...


If he owned the property, why were his ponds protected over the ones where you, or anyone else lives?
Any mesa in San Diego with a depression on it, will serve as a vernal pond.

If you think the few you posted are any different, you're just one of a long list of vernal pond idiots.

If you want one, find a mesa, and scratch out a depression, wait for rain, and look for little things that resemble mosquito larva.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2017)

espola said:


> The farmer knew about the wetlands, because he paid to produce maps of them, and he conceded he destroyed some of them.  What's the issue?
> 
> Sounds like the Mickey Cafagna thing again.
> 
> https://www.sandiegoreader.com/news/2000/apr/20/cover-fairy-shrimp-city-san-diego-and-mayor-poway/?page=3&#


Yeah, he wanted to be sure he could farm the land before he made the purchase.
The fact that a few yards of wetlands were disturbed on property he owns doesn't justify denying this man the right to make a living, nor does it justify the governments attempt to punish the man without due process.
Just another example of over reaching by a government bureaucracy.  
Reminds me a bit of Wyoming & a certain stock pond.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah, he wanted to be sure he could farm the land before he made the purchase.
> The fact that a few yards of wetlands were disturbed on property he owns doesn't justify denying this man the right to make a living, nor does it justify the governments attempt to punish the man without due process.
> Just another example of over reaching by a government bureaucracy.
> Reminds me a bit of Wyoming & a certain stock pond.


"without due process"?  Read the first line in the linked USA Today article -- "trial in federal court this summer"


----------



## espola (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If he owned the property, why were his ponds protected over the ones where you, or anyone else lives?
> Any mesa in San Diego with a depression on it, will serve as a vernal pond.
> 
> If you think the few you posted are any different, you're just one of a long list of vernal pond idiots.
> ...


Speaking of vernal pool idiots.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

I remember catching spadefoot toads in a pond near the penasquitos slough when I was a kid.
We would catch the poliwogs, and raise them to froghood.
The red diamondbacks would lay in the pickleweed and feast on them. I know this because one morning, I waded into five or six of them without seeing them because of their incredible camo.
I think I was ten or eleven, and it was early in the morning. I was by myself, and I was already in the middle of the marsh area, standing in the pickle weed.

I bend over to look for tadpoles, and I see one snake, coiled, and cold in the morning dew.
It was unmistakably the copper hue of crotalus ruber ruber, and my foot was within inches of it.
Thank God the sun hadn't warmed it up yet.
I started to step away, when I noticed another one not two feet away, then another, and another.
I had waded into a red diamondback mine field. They were everywhere.
How I didnt step on one may have been sheer luck, or providence, I dont know.

Today, that spot is "protected".
There are no more spadefoot toads because the state, in its great wisdom, opened the channel and allowed brackish water to infiltrate the habitat, which completely wiped them out.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I remember catching spadefoot toads in a pond near the penasquitos slough when I was a kid.
> We would catch the poliwogs, and raise them to froghood.
> The red diamondbacks would lay in the pickleweed and feast on them. I know this because one morning, I waded into five or six of them without seeing them because of their incredible camo.
> I think I was ten or eleven, and it was early in the morning. I was by myself, and I was already in the middle of the marsh area, standing in the pickle weed.
> ...


What does that have to do with vernal pools?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

espola said:


> What does that have to do with vernal pools?


Ignoramus.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ignoramus.


I don't really know how old you are, but PQ Lagoon has been connected to the ocean off and on since I first saw it 1972 when I biked down from my apartment in Clairemont.  Sometimes with the right combinations of storm and rainfall, a sandbar will cut off the lagoon from the ocean  except for big waves at high tide.  When winter rains raise the level of the lagoon almost high enough to flood out Carmel Valley Road, water will flood over the sandbar and wash it out in about 2 hours, after which tidal flushing is restored until the next sandbar is deposited.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 24, 2017)

espola said:


> I don't really know how old you are, but PQ Lagoon has been connected to the ocean off and on since I first saw it 1972 when I biked down from my apartment in Clairemont.  Sometimes with the right combinations of storm and rainfall, a sandbar will cut off the lagoon from the ocean  except for big waves at high tide.  When winter rains raise the level of the lagoon almost high enough to flood out Carmel Valley Road, water will flood over the sandbar and wash it out in about 2 hours, after which tidal flushing is restored until the next sandbar is deposited.


Ignoramus.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 25, 2017)

Listening to Repub House members blaming the liberal media for the Montana body slam.

Unfuckingbeliwvable


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Does anyone know what piece of shit pardoned this piece of shit?


*Shocker. Puerto Rican Day parade honoring terrorist is turning off ...*
hotair.com/.../shocker-puerto-rican-day-parade-honoring-terrorist-turning-off-sponso...


----------



## espola (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Listening to Repub House members blaming the liberal media for the Montana body slam.
> 
> Unfuckingbeliwvable


I have a FB friend in Montana who has joined in a thread discussing this event with what appear to be other Montanans.  This morning they are divided along the expected lines - Rs say the reporter had it coming, Ds saying the candidate is a criminal.  

Most unexpected is that the source supporting the reporter's story - the Fox News crew setting up for an interview who were in the room at the time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

espola said:


> I have a FB friend in Montana who has joined in a thread discussing this event with what appear to be other Montanans.  This morning they are divided along the expected lines - Rs say the reporter had it coming, Ds saying the candidate is a criminal.
> 
> Most unexpected is that the source supporting the reporter's story - the Fox News crew setting up for an interview who were in the room at the time.


I am going to go out on a limb here, he probably had it coming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

This radical, that's who,
What an embarrassment to the USA and the world.
So much for our PC experiment.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2017)

espola said:


> The ones that are preserved are pretty well known, marked off on maps, some protected with fences.  Mickey bulldozed them anyway.
> 
> One of my favorites (in dry phase) just west of 163 --
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/San+Diego,+CA/@32.8450813,-117.1318199,356m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80d9530fad921e4b:0xd3a21fdfd15df79!8m2!3d32.715738!4d-117.1610838
> ...


First one, google maps street view, image captured Jan 2017 --
https://www.google.com/maps/@32.8446681,-117.1305878,3a,75y,319.73h,94.65t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1scrv7v1JDy1oj2U1WBWaJ1Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

I first became aware of San Diego's vernal pools in the early 80's when I was doing some volunteer work on projects directed by Dr. Ellen Bauder, a biologist at SDSU.  She asked several of us to submit comments on mitigation plans during the construction of SR52 east from 805 to Santee.  The big pool shown above was one of those she had identified in her field work, and was specifically marked off for preservation in the mitigation plans.  I remember that every time I drive by there - this has been a good year for it, although it is pretty much dried out by now after a few drier months.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here, he probably had it coming.


Because he dared to ask about the CBO score?


----------



## espola (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here, he probably had it coming.


How dare he ask questions of a politician!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Because he dared to ask about the CBO score?


I don't know what happened, but most reporters need to be straightened out from time to time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

espola said:


> How dare he ask questions of a politician!


There must be more to the story.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know what happened, but ...


Classic loser joe.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There must be more to the story.


Ask Fox News - they had a reporter on the scene.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/05/25/greg-gianforte-montana-house-gop-candidate-cited-for-misdemeanor-assault-after-incident.html

Victim says assault, politician says privacy was violated.  Fox news reporter backs the victim's story, local sheriff (documented as a donor to the politician's campaign) arrests politician for misdemeanor assault.

My Montana friends of friends are all over the spectrum on this one, but one pointed out that a lot of people have already voted early/absentee so those votes will be unaffected.  Politician is still favored to win.

My wife has CNN on all the time while working at her desk, so she was the first to bring this to my attention.  My response was that in Montana it probably gained him votes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 25, 2017)

Guy snapped like wez in a porta potty.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 25, 2017)

Mr. Jacob needs a great lawyer and take this asshole for his millions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Ask Fox News - they had a reporter on the scene.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/05/25/greg-gianforte-montana-house-gop-candidate-cited-for-misdemeanor-assault-after-incident.html
> 
> ...


Fox News?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Mr. Jacob needs a great lawyer and take this asshole for his millions.


Millions for what? A misdemeanor that the guy wasn't even arrested for?
Give me a break.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2017)

espola said:


> "without due process"?  Read the first line in the linked USA Today article -- "trial in federal court this summer"


Magoo, Magoo, Magoo......
Had you read the link you would have had to have seen what is printed below and realized that this has nothing to do with vernal pools and why Durate sued in the first place.
From the article:
_The Army Corps did not claim Duarte violated the Endangered Species Act by destroying fairy shrimp or their habitat, Francois said._

_Duarte's wheat was planted but not harvested because in February 2013 the Army Corps of Engineers and the California Central Valley Regional Water Quality Control Board issued orders to stop work at the site. The agencies claimed Duarte had violated the Clean Water Act by not obtaining a permit to discharge dredged or fill material into seasonal wetlands considered waters of the United States.

Duarte sued the Army Corps and the state, alleging they violated his constitutional right of due process by issuing the cease and desist orders without a hearing. The U.S. Attorney’s Office counter-sued Duarte Nursery to enforce the Clean Water Act violation.
_
Capeesh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Classic loser joe.


I would rather admit I don't know than pretend I do like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Mr. Jacob needs a great lawyer and take this asshole for his millions.


You are pretty judgmental, do you know he is an asshole?


----------



## espola (May 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo, Magoo, Magoo......
> Had you read the link you would have had to have seen what is printed below and realized that this has nothing to do with vernal pools and why Durate sued in the first place.
> From the article:
> _The Army Corps did not claim Duarte violated the Endangered Species Act by destroying fairy shrimp or their habitat, Francois said._
> ...


Like most "due process", it's full of lawyer talk.  Meanwhile, the pools are still destroyed.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Millions for what? A misdemeanor that the guy wasn't even arrested for?
> Give me a break.


The guy was cited.  He did it.  You assault me and you have millions,  you will be relinquishing some to me.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are pretty judgmental, do you know he is an asshole?


His actions are proof he is an asshole.  Maybe if Jacobs was carrying and shot this dick, you would agree with me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The guy was cited.  He did it.  You assault me and you have millions,  you will be relinquishing some to me.


If a little guy like me assaulted you and you took me to court, the judge would probably arrest you for wasting his time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> His actions are proof he is an asshole.  Maybe if Jacobs was carrying and shot this dick, you would agree with me.


I don't know what happened, just waiting for some facts, you should try it sometime.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know what happened, just waiting for some facts, you should try it sometime.


 we have audio, we have third party statements.  What facts are you waiting for?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> we have audio, we have third party statements.  What facts are you waiting for?


All of them, I just can't see him grabbing and throwing him down for no reason, especially with others around, just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All of them, I just can't see him grabbing and throwing him down for no reason, especially with others around, just doesn't make sense.


People have bad days. Some people are not up to the task of the job they are applying for. The facts are pretty self evident.  His lack of an apology shows that I was right, he is an asshole. An unstable asshole.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Like most "due process", it's full of lawyer talk.  Meanwhile, the pools are still destroyed.


You don't that.
You just make shit up....where does it say the pools are destroyed?
Even the government isn't claiming that, yet you do?
Like I said reminds me of stock ponds in Wyoming, the Clean Water Act & an over reaching federal government.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> People have bad days. Some people are not up to the task of the job they are applying for. The facts are pretty self evident.  His lack of an apology shows that I was right, he is an asshole. An unstable asshole.


Oh Andy, there you go again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> People have bad days. Some people are not up to the task of the job they are applying for. The facts are pretty self evident.  His lack of an apology shows that I was right, he is an asshole. An unstable asshole.


I think I will start calling you the "jumper".


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think I will start calling you the "jumper".


I don't have to jump to a conclusion. I just have to see, hear and think. No hidden surprise here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> People have bad days. Some people are not up to the task of the job they are applying for. The facts are pretty self evident.  His lack of an apology shows that I was right, he is an asshole. An unstable asshole.


Again, you keep describing Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Gotta love this,
BET: Katy Perry Latest ‘White Pop Act’ to Appropriate Black Culture


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Again, you keep describing Hillary.


Who did Hillary assault for asking a question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Who did Hillary assault for asking a question?


 Some people are not up to the task of the job they are applying for. The facts are pretty self evident.
I don't know if letting someone get murdered rises to the heights an assault charge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2017)

Chelsea is just as dumb as the rest of her family, she will fit right in on the left,
CHELSEA CLINTON: CHILD MARRIAGE AND CLIMATE CHANGE ARE ‘INTERCONNECTED’
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/05/25/chelsea-clinton-child-marriage-and-climate-change-are-interconnected/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

FIGHTING FOR MONTANA
https://www.washingtonpost.com/powerpost/democrats-prepare-to-claim-victory-in-montana-regardless-of-outcome/2017/05/25/d7134a1c-4152-11e7-8c25-44d09ff5a4a8_story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

Mr Do Nothing, what a dick.
*Obama: “Despite our best efforts,” Syria turned into a pretty vicious war*
*May 25, 2017 10:41 PM by Allahpundit*

“I didn’t always have the tools that I want to effect those kinds of changes, but at least we tried.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

It's all good,
Gianforte To Guardian Journalist: I'm Sorry For Body Slamming You


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

Can you believe this BOZO?
Pelosi Promises $15 Minimum Wage if Dems Take Back House


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

No Shit,
Shocker: Study Shows Physically Weak Men Tend to be Liberal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

Too Funny,
*Unity Tour: DNC Gets Blamed for Montana Loss*
*The Democratic Party squandered a winnable election in Montana, progressives are screaming Friday after their guy Rob Quist lost to Republican Greg Gianforte. Gianforte’s last-minute scandal, when he reportedly body slammed an eager Guardian reporter Wednesday, gave Democrats a prime opportunity to take the House seat. Yet, the Democratic National Committee’s lackluster efforts helped assure a Republican win.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

Gotta love the tolerance of the left,
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/26/professor-arrested-on-suspicion-of-assaulting-trump-supporters-with-metal-bike-lock-in-berkeley/


*Professor arrested on suspicion of assaulting Trump supporters with metal bike lock in Berkeley*
*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

*The left is losing the rest of their minds,*
*If it's no big deal why all the fuss?*
*Newest Center For Medical Progress Video Removed From YouTube; Threatened With Contempt Charge*

Posted: May 26, 2017 12:20 PM
video has been removed from YouTube at the request of a judge. The video, which showed abortionists describing questionably legal abortion techniques as well as extremely callous behavior at the discussion of fetal remains, can still be found on LiveLeak.

U.S. District Judge William Orrick threatened CMP lead investigator David Daleiden with a contempt charge for releasing the newest video. He's been ordered to appear at a hearing on June 14.

From the L.A. Times:

A federal judge said Thursday that he would consider holding the leader of an antiabortion group in contempt after links to videos that the judge had barred from release appeared on the website of the man's attorneys.

U.S. District Judge William Orrick ordered David Daleiden and his attorneys Steve Cooley and Brentford J. Ferreira to appear at a June 14 hearing to consider contempt sanctions.

The video disappeared from YouTube shortly thereafter.

Orrick is the same judge who issued the initial injunction that delayed the release of the footage from the National Abortion Federation's annual meeting last April.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

I think this guy is a lib,
*SICK: President Of Manhattan Young Democrats Arrested For Disturbing Crime*
Posted at 5:30 pm on May 26, 2017 by Susan Wright


This is probably the most sickening (and infuriating) thing you’ll see today.

This is the kind of thing that makes even the most gentle hearted of us see red.

A young employee of New York City Mayor Bill De Blasio was recently arrested for possessing a massive stash of child pornography, and not even his father can say he’s innocent of the charges.

The New York Post put the story out there earlier Friday.

Jacob Schwartz, 29, was busted for allegedly keeping more than 3,000 disgusting images and 89 videos on a laptop after downloading the filth from the internet.

The illegal smut shows “young nude females between the approximate ages of 6 months and 16, engaging in sexual conduct… on an adult male,” court papers say.

This isn’t just the kind of stuff you stumble on while looking for cat memes or surfing YouTube for cooking videos.

You have to be actively searching for this kind of depravity, out of some deep level of soul sickness that the rest of us can’t understand (nor do we want to).

And I completely get that our children can disappoint us. At 29, Schwartz should have been long out of the care of his parents. That being said, you don’t suddenly develop a taste for child porn. This is something that has been brewing for many years.

Schwartz’ father — labor lawyer and Democratic insider Arthur Schwartz — called his son’s case “a personal tragedy.”

“I understand these are serious charges,” said the elder Schwartz, who watched his son get arraigned in Manhattan Criminal Court on Thursday night.

“He’s already in therapy for this.”


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Andy Dukes (May 26, 2017)

Ads are getting weird.  Especially since I am on my phone.  First NRA ad.  Then electronic testing equipment.  Then mature women porn and finally met men in Ontario.  What has my phone been doing?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Ads are getting weird.  Especially since I am on my phone.  First NRA ad.  Then electronic testing equipment.  Then mature women porn and finally met men in Ontario.  What has my phone been doing?


Ads just follow what you follow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Ads are getting weird.  Especially since I am on my phone.  First NRA ad.  Then electronic testing equipment.  Then mature women porn and finally met men in Ontario.  What has my phone been doing?


Sounds like you are a gay closeted gun nut.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like you are a gay closeted gun nut.


I would say that is about right.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would say that is about right.


The world wont hate you for that.
Unless you're Muslim, then dont tell anyone, and blame it on the west.

..and for God's sake dont tell wez, or he'll want to "meat up" in a porta potty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would say that is about right.


I can help you with the gun stuff but Wez is the guy to help you with your man love issue.


----------



## Andy Dukes (May 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can help you with the gun stuff but Wez is the guy to help you with your man love issue.


I bet I have better gun assets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I bet I have better gun assets.


Maybe, but it don't help you if you can't reach it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The world wont hate you for that.
> Unless you're Muslim, then dont tell anyone, and blame it on the west.
> 
> ..and for God's sake dont tell wez, or he'll want to "meat up" in a porta potty.


Is Wez still on that kick?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is Wez still on that kick?


I dont think its something he can quit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is Wez still on that Dick?


Is this what you meant?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2017)

*Regents throw parties at UC’s expense*
By Melody Gutierrez and Nanette Asimov
May 28, 2017

The night before the University of California Board of Regents voted to raise student tuition to help cash-strapped campuses, they threw themselves a party at the luxury Intercontinental Hotel in San Francisco and billed the university. The tab for the Jan. 25 banquet: $17,600 for 65 people, or $270 a head.

It wasn’t the only pricey dinner UC’s volunteer governing board put on for themselves at the university’s expense.

Two weeks ago, on May 17, the regents threw a $15,199 party at San Francisco’s elegant Palace Hotel for 59 people — a $258-a-head event also billed to the university. Hours earlier, angry students shut down the regents meeting, shouting “greedy” in protest of the tuition increase and revelations by State Auditor Elaine Howle that the university president’s office kept $175 million in secret funds. The day after the party, regents defended UC President Janet Napolitano after Howle presented her audit — but agreed to her recommendations.

Documents obtained by The Chronicle show that Napolitano’s office reimbursed the regents for more than $225,000 in dinner parties since 2012. During that period, the regents held four to six dinner parties a year for themselves, their spouses and other guests. Those dinners included:

• *January 2016:* A $13,600 retirement party for regents Fred Ruiz and Paul Wachter at the Palace Hotel. The regents office initially said 86 people attended the dinner, which The Chronicle reported earlier this month. Last week, the office acknowledged that had been the number of people invited to the party, and that 60 attended. The cost per person was $227.

• *November 2014:* An $8,800 dinner party thrown as the regents considered raising tuition by up to 28 percent over five years. The regents approved the tuition increase, which was later rescinded following negotiations between Napolitano and Gov. Jerry Brown.

• *March 2013:* The regents hosted a $15,600 dinner even as former UC President Mark Yudof said at that month’s meeting that UC was “working to weather the financial crisis.”

Regents’ dinners are a tradition going back decades using private funds bequeathed to the university, said UC spokeswoman Dianne Klein. But even some regents say the cost should be borne by those attending, not by a university system that demands more money from students and the state.

“These things are unnecessary,” said Lt. Gov. Gavin Newsom, a regent who did not attend the January or May dinners. When told the January dinner cost $17,600, Newsom said it was “inappropriate.”

“We should do better,” he said. “It’s jaw-dropping.”

The governor, also a regent, did not attend the January or May dinners, according to his office, which said he was unavailable for comment.

One government watchdog said the Jan. 25 party on the eve of the tuition increase creates the impression of a conflict of interest.

“These types of dinner events look really, really bad, and they give the appearance that (Napolitano) is buying the support of the regents,” said Jamie Court, president of the good-government advocacy group Consumer Watchdog. He called the dinner parties “outrageous.”

The parties shed light on the close relationship between Napolitano’s office and the board that oversees it: Napolitano’s office reimburses the regents’ expenses, and the regents approve the budget for Napolitano’s office.

These parties also raise questions about the effectiveness of the regents’ spending policy. UC policy prohibits reimbursements for “entertainment expenses that are lavish or extravagant” and limits dinners to $81 a person.

The Chronicle first identified the high-priced regents dinners in documents obtained from the state auditor after Napolitano’s office came under fire last month for keeping secret funds and paying executives salaries much higher than similar positions at other universities or in government work.

That audit questioned how well the 22 regents were doing their job overseeing Napolitano’s $686 million office, headquarters for the university system. Howle recommended that the Legislature take over the job, suggesting that would increase accountability.

Such an action would be unprecedented because, under the California Constitution, UC is an autonomous branch of government that the state has determined is “equal and coordinate” with the others.

Assemblyman Phil Ting, D-San Francisco, who called for the audit and wants to bring Napolitano’s budget under legislative control, said the dinner parties help make his case.

“I’m concerned they haven’t scaled these back,” Ting said.

entire article:
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (May 29, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Regents throw parties at UC’s expense*
> By Melody Gutierrez and Nanette Asimov
> May 28, 2017
> 
> ...


The ruling class.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2017)

Who didn't see this coming?

https://twitter.com/ChrisShepherd?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=http://www.rawstory.com/2017/05/golf-legend-tiger-woods-arrested-in-florida-on-dui-charges/


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Who didn't see this coming?
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChrisShepherd?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=http://www.rawstory.com/2017/05/golf-legend-tiger-woods-arrested-in-florida-on-dui-charges/



*From a Clint Eastwood movie :*

*" Mans gotta know his limitations "*

*Tiger Woods found his....with the PBCS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2017)

I can't believe the Dems are this barbaric,

GOP rep says he was assaulted by Democratic reps on floor of TX House of Representatives
Sarah Taylor 1 hour
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/29/gop-rep-says-he-was-assaulted-by-democratic-reps-on-floor-of-tx-house-of-representatives/


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can't believe the Dems are this barbaric,
> 
> GOP rep says he was assaulted by Democratic reps on floor of TX House of Representatives
> Sarah Taylor 1 hour
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/29/gop-rep-says-he-was-assaulted-by-democratic-reps-on-floor-of-tx-house-of-representatives/




*Their " Supremacist " attitude is present with every post, article or TV/Cable presentation lately...*

*If you turn on CNN, MSNBC or various Liberal News shows the vehement hatred is present through out the entire broadcast.*
*One blatant/disgusting example is the " Joy Reid " AM Joy on MSNBC on weekends.*
*She takes the cake....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2017)

Looks like the old folks home,
Where is his drool bib?




* 
*
*2020 VISION: HILLARY WEARS SEIZURE GLASSES AT PARADE...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2017)

*Chelsea: I’ve been asked about political ambitions my whole life, and …*
*May 30, 2017 2:01 PM by Ed Morrissey*

Why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

Only a Hillary employee could be this crazy.
* Liberalism is a disease.*
Huma Abedin has invited Anthony Weiner back home


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only a Hillary employee could be this crazy.
> * Liberalism is a disease.*
> Huma Abedin has invited Anthony Weiner back home


See what I mean?
*Recommended Stories*
7th Circuit Court of Appeals says that girls have a constitutional right to use the boys' restroom


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

It's that time again,
JUNE 3rd and 4th
Costa Mesa Fairgrounds


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

*Isn't that special,*
*ESPN accused of Tiger Woods mugshot Photoshop to make hair look ...*
www.businessinsider.com/espn-tiger-woods-photoshop-mugshot-2017-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

Ohio bill would allow citizens to shoot in self-defense without retreating
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/05/31/ohio-bill-would-allow-citizens-to-shoot-in-self-defense-without-retreating/


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what I mean?
> *Recommended Stories*
> 7th Circuit Court of Appeals says that girls have a constitutional right to use the boys' restroom


*And Males have a Constitutional right to hang their wanker out in the restroom.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

nononono said:


> *And Males have a Constitutional right to hang their wanker out in the restroom.*


Yep, just makes no sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

The pro-illegal immigration left is officially suffering from schizophrenia
Time Magazine had yet another article out this week about the plight of the “undocumented community” (meaning illegal immigrants) and how terrible things have been ever since President Trump took office. It seems like they come up with a different angle every few days to try to generate sympathy for those who cross our borders in violation of the law and push the narrative that the new White House administration is a heartless pit of blackness on par with Mordor. This week’s message is a poorly documented “record” of how fears of deportation are causing some victims of domestic abuse to not report the crimes of their attackers out of fear of ICE finding out. Of course, no names or numbers are provided beyond a generalized dip in the total number of reports in particular areas.

Since President Trump took office, the hotlines of the Tahirih Justice Center in Houston, which advocates for victims of sexual and domestic violence, have been inundated with calls.

But the women and men reaching out aren’t just reporting instances of abuse. Executive Director Anne Chandler says callers queries center on one of Trump’s biggest domestic priorities: immigration. During routine screening calls, those seeking help—from sex trafficking victims to those escaping abuse—have asked lawyers if they will report them to Immigration and Customs Enforcement.

“One caller that I was handling—I was simply just trying to coordinate follow up with that client and explaining that I wasn’t going to get to her matter for another week,” Chandler recalls. “She paused and said ‘Are you going to report me to ICE?’ In the past 19 years, I haven’t had a caller ask me at the end of a conversation. The community is scared.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

nononono said:


> *And Males have a Constitutional right to hang their wanker out in the restroom.*


Be careful what you say in front of Wez, he will be trolling the mens room instead of this forum.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Be careful what you say in front of Wez, he will be trolling the mens room instead of this forum.


*The male Wez fish trolls for Venice Beach trouser trout .... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The male Wez fish trolls for Venice Beach trouser trout .... *


I will let that low hanging fruit go.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The male Wez fish trolls for Venice Beach trouser trout .... *





Sheriff Joe said:


> I will let that low hanging fruit go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Watch: Australian model and professional surfer experiences shooting a rifle in Texas
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/01/watch-australian-model-and-professional-surfer-experiences-shooting-a-rifle-in-texas/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Ha: Fox News Compiles List of People, Things, Hillary Has Blamed For Her Loss


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice job representing, Obama,
*S&P, MOODY'S Downgrade Illinois to Near Junk, Lowest Ever for U.S. State...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

*Where is Andy?*
*To defend a higher minimum wage, San Fran looks at… banning robots*
*Jun 1, 2017 7:21 PM by Jazz Shaw*

The nanny state has a solution for everything


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Where is Andy?*
> *To defend a higher minimum wage, San Fran looks at… banning robots*
> *Jun 1, 2017 7:21 PM by Jazz Shaw*
> 
> The nanny state has a solution for everything


*San Fransisco needs to ban the word LAZY...... *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Some clips never get old.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

What agenda?
Parents 'horrified' at surprise drag show at Manhattan school event...
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/education/parents-horrified-man-performs-drag-show-nyc-school-article-1.3213718


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some clips never get old.


Nor should they.  A friends high school graduate was accepted to UCLA but denied employment at Gelattos in 4s ranch, yesterday, due to lack of experience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nor should they.  A friends high school graduate was accepted to UCLA but denied employment at Gelattos in 4s ranch, yesterday, due to lack of experience.


Makes sense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Makes sense.


Thatʻs government taking away the ability of people to negotiate the pay they are willing to work for and an employers ability to provide a compensation package that they can afford.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs government taking away the ability of people to negotiate the pay they are willing to work for and an employers ability to provide a compensation package that they can afford.


I am thinking Andy would love that plan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

It's about fucking time,
*Unwelcome guests: Californians shun Mexican workers...*


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's about fucking time,
> *Unwelcome guests: Californians shun Mexican workers...*


Nimby fascists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2017)

It's funny when the left tries to copy the right,
Cecile Richards says Planned Parenthood was an ‘original’ fake news target — but offers no evidence
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/02/cecile-richards-says-planned-parenthood-was-an-original-fake-news-target-but-offers-no-evidence/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2017)

Count your blessings.......
*



 One family. Four generations of disability benefits. Will it continue? 
*

in PEMISCOT COUNTY, Mo. — The food was nearly gone and the bills were going unpaid, but they still had their pills, and that was what they thought of as the sky brightened and they awoke, one by one. First came Kathy Strait, 55, who withdrew six pills from a miniature backpack and swallowed them. Then emerged her daughter, Franny Tidwell, 32, who rummaged through 29 bottles of medication atop the refrigerator and brought down her own: oxcarbazepine for bipolar disorder, fluoxetine for depression, an opiate for pain. She next reached for two green bottles of Tenex, a medication for hyperactivity, filled two glasses with water and said, “Come here, boys.”

The boys were identical twins William and Dale, 10. They were the fourth generation in this family to receive federal disability checks, and the first to be declared no longer disabled and have them taken away. In days that had grown increasingly tense, as debts mounted and desperation grew to prove that the twins should be on disability, this was always the worst time, before the medication kicked in, when the mobile home was filled with the sounds of children fighting, dogs barking, adults yelling, television volume turned up.

And so went another morning, loud and chaotic, right up until the moment someone dropped the puppy.

As it fell the four feet to the ground, the trailer suddenly quieted. The four children stopped fighting. The two adults stopped yelling. Then the weeks-old puppy hit the scuffed linoleum floor, whimpered softly, and events, no longer suspended, began to unfold again.

“It’s dying,” Dale said, looking at the cocoa-colored dog, which had gone limp. “It’s dying. It’s dying.”

“It might have snapped its neck,” Kathy said.

William looked at the puppy, then at the medications collected above the refrigerator, then at his mother, Franny, who wasn’t saying anything.

“Mommy, give him some medicine to keep him alive,” William said.

“He’s dead,” Dale said.

“Give him some pain medicine!” William said.

“Your puppy just died,” Dale said.

Talk of medications, of diagnoses, of monthly checks that never seem to cover every need — these are the constants in households like this one, composed of multiple generations of people living on disability. Little-studied and largely unreported, such families have become familiar in rural communities reshaped by a decades-long surge that swelled the nation’s disability rolls by millions before declining slightly in 2015 as older beneficiaries aged into retirement benefits, according to interviews with social workers, lawyers, school officials, academics and rural residents.

How to visualize the growth in disability in the United States? One way is to think of a map. Rural communities, where on average 9.1 percent of working-age people are on disability — nearly twice the urban rate and 40 percent higher than the national average — are in a brighter shade than cities. An even brighter hue then spreads from Appalachia into the Deep South and out into Missouri, where rates are higher yet, places economists have called “disability belts.” The brightest color of all can be found in 102 counties, mostly within these belts, where a Washington Post analysis of federal statistics estimates that, at minimum, about 1 in 6 working-age residents draw disability checks.

As the number of working-age Americans receiving disability rose from 7.7 million in 1996 to 13 million in 2015, so did the number of households with multiple family members on disability, climbing from an estimated 525,000 in 2000 to an estimated 850,000 in 2015, according to a Post analysis of census data. The analysis is probably an undercount.

A separate Post examination of census data found that households reporting at least one disabled adult are three times as likely to report having a disabled child, too, although most households affected by disability report only one disabled member. Multigenerational disability, The Post found, is far more common in poor families.

“I’ve been aware of it my whole professional life,” said Michael L. Price, a demographer who retired from the University of Louisville in 2013. “In eastern Kentucky and other rural areas, you’re more likely to have intergenerational households, not just two but three generations. You have grandparents, very young grandparents, living together with grandchildren or in close proximity. And families don’t separate, so it sets it up not only for the next generation, but for two generations, that ‘This is what’s there, this is what you’re dependent on.’ ”

Other experts, however, say the phenomenon has little to do with generational dependence. “I hesitate to use a term like ‘culture.’ It’s not a specific, measurable metric,” said Kathleen Romig, an analyst with the Center on Budget and Policy Priorities, who studies disability in the United States. “Certain things like toxic stress or nutrition or preterm births or parental depression or genetics” offer a more revealing context for understanding generational disability.

And yet others say it’s about money.

Ruth Horn, director of social services in Buchanan County, Va., which has one of the country’s highest rates of disability, has spent decades working with profoundly poor families. Some parents, she said, don’t encourage their children academically, and even actively discourage them from doing well, because they view disability as a “source of income,” and think failure will help the family receive a check.

“It’s not a hard thing to limit a person,” Horn said, adding: “It’s generations deep.”

For this family in Pemiscot County, crowding around their dazed puppy, the momentum was beginning to waver. The boys, who started receiving benefits after their premature birth, had recently lost them as the government stepped up its periodic reviews, which rose from 925,000 in 2010 to 2.1 million in 2016. Now their grandmother and mother, certain the twins were autistic, were trying to convince the government that it had made a mistake.

They knew it wouldn’t be easy but hoped that a psychological assessment of the children, due any day now, would provide just the proof they needed. In their minds, it had come down to this: Prove the boys were autistic, get the checks back and climb from crushing poverty into manageable poverty.

Kathy set the puppy down on the kitchen table, and it took a wobbly step, then another.

“I’m going to name you Miracle,” she said softly. “Because it’s a miracle you’re alive.”

“Give him some pain medicine!” William said again.

Now came reality.

This month, reality was a $600 electricity bill that included late payments. An additional $350 for the mortgage, $45 for water, $300 for cellphones. Then $98 for cable television, $35 for Internet service, $315 for furniture bought on credit, $35 for car insurance and $60 for life insurance.

Kathy sat with a notepad that said “Live Like Your Life Depends On It” and did the math. Their monthly checks totaled $2,005 — $1,128 less than when the twins received benefits — and bills would consume all of it except $167. There wouldn’t be enough to whittle down her payday loans. Or to settle up with the school for her granddaughter’s cheerleading. Or to pay her lawyer for a divorce from her fourth husband.

“Short,” she sighed, and more and more she was feeling that way about everything in her life. Her daughter, Franny, born with a mild version of Down syndrome known as mosaic and an IQ of about 75, couldn’t help manage the house, so Kathy had to make all of the decisions, and sometimes she didn’t know whether they were the right ones. The twins kept misbehaving, and she didn’t know how to get them to stop, so she yelled at them. She took the family to McDonald’s because they liked it, even though she knew they couldn’t afford to eat out. She went through more pain pills than she needed, and every few weeks, when those pills ran low, like today, she returned to the doctor for more.
 of the dozens of times she had gone in there, appealing denials, or picking up papers for Franny, or contesting the government’s decision to remove the twins from disability, and felt frustrated again. How could they not see how disabled the boys were? How could they take what little they had? Couldn’t they understand that she was raising this family alone and that she needed more help — not less? A few days after William’s check was taken away, she created an online fundraiser. “I’m disabled and need help,” she wrote, but after receiving several comments from neighbors telling her to get a job, she took it down.
entire sad story:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/one-family-four-generations-of-disability-benefits-will-it-continue/ar-BBBOEaR?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's about fucking time,
> *Unwelcome guests: Californians shun Mexican workers...*


I grow my own.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Nimby fascists.


Youre either a hypocrite, a facilitator, or both,  if you buy that produce.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Nimby fascists.


Is that like the anti-human climate folks?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Where is Andy?*
> *To defend a higher minimum wage, San Fran looks at… banning robots*
> *Jun 1, 2017 7:21 PM by Jazz Shaw*
> 
> The nanny state has a solution for everything


Pretty funny since I am pretty sure, I am the only one here who works and sells robots.  This is similar to Oregon having gas station attendants. Yes, it is a works program. Much like most of our military spending.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Pretty funny since I am pretty sure, I am the only one here who works and sells robots.  This is similar to Oregon having gas station attendants. Yes, it is a works program. Much like most of our military spending.


But....it is San Fran.  Some push back on Silicon Valley I guess.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But....it is San Fran.  Some push back on Silicon Valley I guess.


Not exactly sidewalk friendly for people and robots to intermingle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Not exactly sidewalk friendly for people and robots to intermingle.


You don't sell those kinds of robots.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don't sell those kinds of robots.


Actually I do sell robots that have to deal with people in the way.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Actually I do sell robots that have to deal with people in the way.


Would you like French fries with your order?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Actually I do sell robots that have to deal with people in the way.


No, you don't.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No, you don't.


Liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Liar.


You know you're reaching.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You know you're reaching.


Robots that tend machines historically are housed behind fencing and or light curtains so they are not operating in the presence of human operators as they are stupid and will not stop when a human is in their area. I know of at least one serious injury to a service tech who thought he was smarter than the robot and entered the caged area during operation. There are new robots that tend machines that do not use cages.  They use sensors and are programmed at a slower federate to lesson inertia. When they hit something like a human they stop and will not run again until they are reset. I have visited factories that use part moving little trams that use sensors in the floor to move large parts or racks of materials inside the factories.  they have a cute little set of bells to let you know they are coming.  They could hurt you if they hit you but in a factory setting the employees are aware of them.

Current research into new robots that interact with humans in an open area like the one running around Stanford, using GPS, visual sensors and other sensors to stop crashing into people is happening right now. It has problems when it runs into crowds. It has to stop and wait so it does not run into anyone.  Also, if it gets knocked over, it is screwed. To put parcel moving robots into the sidewalks, is difficult if not impossible without redoing the pedestrian traffic. That is why Amazon and others want to use drones. No people to worry about until you drop the package.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2017)

Anybody going to London this summer?
Be careful.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Anybody going to London this summer?
> Be careful.


Just think if they had AR's.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Robots that tend machines historically are housed behind fencing and or light curtains so they are not operating in the presence of human operators as they are stupid and will not stop when a human is in their area. I know of at least one serious injury to a service tech who thought he was smarter than the robot and entered the caged area during operation. There are new robots that tend machines that do not use cages.  They use sensors and are programmed at a slower federate to lesson inertia. When they hit something like a human they stop and will not run again until they are reset. I have visited factories that use part moving little trams that use sensors in the floor to move large parts or racks of materials inside the factories.  they have a cute little set of bells to let you know they are coming.  They could hurt you if they hit you but in a factory setting the employees are aware of them.
> 
> Current research into new robots that interact with humans in an open area like the one running around Stanford, using GPS, visual sensors and other sensors to stop crashing into people is happening right now. It has problems when it runs into crowds. It has to stop and wait so it does not run into anyone.  Also, if it gets knocked over, it is screwed. To put parcel moving robots into the sidewalks, is difficult if not impossible without redoing the pedestrian traffic. That is why Amazon and others want to use drones. No people to worry about until you drop the package.


Many years ago ---

I visited a factory back east years ago that had a mail robot that would follow a track around the building dropping off and picking up containers from several stations.  It moved slowly and if it hit anything it would stop and make a little beep every few seconds.  Many people that worked there knew how to restart it.

A place in El Segundo had a robotic stock room.  Given a list of parts over the network, it would deliver the parts in an ESD-safe container to a worker at a station just outside the room who would do final adjustments since it didn't know how to take just one or a few parts from a full box or reel.

I visited a semi-automated warehouse outside Phoenix that seemed to be bigger on the inside than looked possible from the outside.  It was full of huge racks all the way to the ceiling.  Workers drove fork-lift-like devices that had display screens telling the worker which rack, shelf, and bin to pick under the supervision of a central computer that knew the  location of every part in the place and the location of every one of the fetchers on the floor.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Robots that tend machines historically are housed behind fencing and or light curtains so they are not operating in the presence of human operators as they are stupid and will not stop when a human is in their area. I know of at least one serious injury to a service tech who thought he was smarter than the robot and entered the caged area during operation. There are new robots that tend machines that do not use cages.  They use sensors and are programmed at a slower federate to lesson inertia. When they hit something like a human they stop and will not run again until they are reset. I have visited factories that use part moving little trams that use sensors in the floor to move large parts or racks of materials inside the factories.  they have a cute little set of bells to let you know they are coming.  They could hurt you if they hit you but in a factory setting the employees are aware of them.
> 
> Current research into new robots that interact with humans in an open area like the one running around Stanford, using GPS, visual sensors and other sensors to stop crashing into people is happening right now. It has problems when it runs into crowds. It has to stop and wait so it does not run into anyone.  Also, if it gets knocked over, it is screwed. To put parcel moving robots into the sidewalks, is difficult if not impossible without redoing the pedestrian traffic. That is why Amazon and others want to use drones. No people to worry about until you drop the package.


So do you sell robot employees ?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Many years ago ---
> 
> I visited a factory back east years ago that had a mail robot that would follow a track around the building dropping off and picking up containers from several stations.  It moved slowly and if it hit anything it would stop and make a little beep every few seconds.  Many people that worked there knew how to restart it.
> 
> ...


Amazon bought a robot company to use inn it's fulfillment centers.  Honeywell just bought another robotic group.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So do you sell robot employees ?


I have robot programmers that work with me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have robot programmers that work with me.


That would be a "no"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

Typical American POS  hypocrite socialist. Never works, never will.
*Bernie Sanders Made More Than $1 Million in 2016...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

Content warning, this post contains the subject of shooting and killing a mother fucker in the back to save innocent babies, no it was not an abortion.
I know the lefty nuts around here have no respect for kids, but my friends on the right might just enjoy this story,
Neighbor Shoots Knife-Wielding Man Trying to Drown Babies in Bathtub


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2017)

The iRobot *Roomba* 960
Cutting edge technology for a clean home........


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

Here is a great example of why public sector unions are destroying our country,
Report: New York State Public School Teachers in Long Island Earn $161,000 a Year on Average


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

So, this never happens,
Fraud: First Arrest Warrant Issued in Expanding Texas Illegal Voting Case, 700 Suspicious Ballots Scrutinized


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2017)

Finally, the true racist leftists are showing their real selves.
Idiot CNN Host Has Awkwardly Racist Moment With Spelling Bee Champ


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Typical American POS  hypocrite socialist. Never works, never will.
> *Bernie Sanders Made More Than $1 Million in 2016...*


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 5, 2017)

I wonder, ponder, why the Mayor of London would claim his city is safe...

Why he would say that large cities like his, need to live with terrorism..

Is it because he is a Muslim..

Or just an idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I wonder, ponder, why the Mayor of London would claim his city is safe...
> 
> Why he would say that large cities like his, need to live with terrorism..
> 
> ...


 He's an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2017)

This is for all the anti America libs around here that don't know history.
Beyond Valor: Rangers Lead the Way on D-Day


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2017)

You have to set the rules early in a relationship,
*COPS: Man choked new bride during fight over wedding gifts...*


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have to set the rules early in a relationship,
> *COPS: Man choked new bride during fight over wedding gifts...*


To quote an old joke - "That's one."


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's an idiot.


I wonder what the murder rate is in London compared to Los Angeles or San Diego.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I wonder what the murder rate is in London compared to Los Angeles or San Diego.


Or Oceanside - one young man killed near the Pier last week as a crowd gathered to watch the sunset.  I heard on the Sprinter the next day that it was family retaliation for getting a young girl pregnant.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I wonder what the murder rate is in London compared to Los Angeles or San Diego.


I'm sure you know how to get that answer....
Wonder what the number of terrorist attacks in London compared to LA or San Diego.
I'm sure I can find the answer to that also...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm sure you know how to get that answer....
> Wonder what the number of terrorist attacks in London compared to LA or San Diego.
> I'm sure I can find the answer to that also...


Anti American Troll


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm sure you know how to get that answer....
> Wonder what the number of terrorist attacks in London compared to LA or San Diego.
> I'm sure I can find the answer to that also...


London.  8.6 million people.  It soared to 112 in 2015 because an increase in gang violence.
San Diego would be 204 with the same population. It is considered the safest big city on the US.
New York has about the same population as London at almost 3 times the murder rate.

Why is the Mayor an idiot?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> London.  8.6 million people.  It soared to 112 in 2015 because an increase in gang violence.
> San Diego would be 204 with the same population. It is considered the safest big city on the US.
> New York has about the same population as London at almost 3 times the murder rate.
> 
> Why is the Mayor an idiot?


I was answering a question...
_I wonder, ponder, why the Mayor of London would claim his city is safe..._
_Why he would say that large cities like his, need to live with terrorism.._
_Is it because he is a Muslim.._
_Or just an idiot_.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I was answering a question...
> _I wonder, ponder, why the Mayor of London would claim his city is safe..._
> _Why he would say that large cities like his, need to live with terrorism.._
> _Is it because he is a Muslim.._
> _Or just an idiot_.


But you stated it is because he is an idiot.  By the numbers, his city is safe, as a cosmopolitan city that is multicultural, he does have to live with terrorism as do the citizens and visitors of London. This was no different than when Boris was Mayor.  So why do you think he is an idiot?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> But you stated it is because he is an idiot.  By the numbers, his city is safe, as a cosmopolitan city that is multicultural, he does have to live with terrorism as do the citizens and visitors of London. This was no different than when Boris was Mayor.  So why do you think he is an idiot?


_"Why he would say that large cities like his, need to live with terrorism..."
_
This is really nothing to fret about Andy....
There were two answers possible.
I picked one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2017)

This might be fun,
Oversight Committee to Revisit Operation Fast and Furious


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> _"Why he would say that large cities like his, need to live with terrorism..."
> _
> This is really nothing to fret about Andy....
> There were two answers possible.
> I picked one.


But you must had a distinct reason to pick the one you did?  Of course that also means that only one of those two answers were correct and no other possible answer is available, like, he is not an idiot and his being a Muslim is irrelevant to the discussion.

On a separate note. Mayor Khan has an approval rating of 58% and a disapproval of 23%.  How does that compare to our POTUS?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> But you must had a distinct reason to pick the one you did?  Of course that also means that only one of those two answers were correct and no other possible answer is available, like, he is not an idiot and his being a Muslim is irrelevant to the discussion.
> 
> On a separate note. Mayor Khan has an approval rating of 58% and a disapproval of 23%.  How does that compare to our POTUS?


There were only two answers given in the question.
Question asked and answered.
I don't care what the mayors approval ratings are.
I don't care what the POTUSs approval ratings are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2017)

*Why elites hate: The liberal contempt for middle America is baked into the idea of identity *


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> There were only two answers given in the question.
> Question asked and answered.
> I don't care what the mayors approval ratings are.
> I don't care what the POTUSs approval ratings are.


But you don't know why you consider him an idiot?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> But you don't know why you consider him an idiot?


Certainly I know why I consider him an idiot.
I don't think him being Muslim had anything to do with his decree proclaiming that the streets of London are safe.

Are you writing a book?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Certainly I know why I consider him an idiot.
> I don't think him being Muslim had anything to do with his decree proclaiming that the streets of London are safe.
> 
> Are you writing a book?


So you think he is an idiot for considering the streets of London safe?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> _"Why he would say that large cities like his, need to live with terrorism..."
> _
> This is really nothing to fret about Andy....
> There were two answers possible.
> I picked one.


Why do you think there were only 2 answers possible?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> So you think he is an idiot for considering the streets of London safe?


There were only two possibilities given.
I chose one of the possibilities.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> There were only two possibilities given.
> I chose one of the possibilities.


You didn't consider the possibility of a false dichotomy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Why do you think there were only 2 answers possible?


WTF? Did you just wake up from your nap?

Magoo, here's, once again, what I responded too.

_I wonder, ponder, why the Mayor of London would claim his city is safe..._
_Why he would say that large cities like his, need to live with terrorism.._
_Is it because he is a Muslim.._
_Or just an idiot_.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

espola said:


> You didn't consider the possibility of a false dichotomy?


Since you had nothing to do with the question a false dichotomy was never a worry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2017)

Say what you want about GW, but I can't imagine the Kenyan doing anything like this, can you?
 Thought so.
WATCH: Disabled Veterans Were Working Out When In Walked a Surprise Visitor


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Since you had nothing to do with the question a false dichotomy was never a worry.


Clueless.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Condescending Prick.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Condescending Prick.


You don't know what "false dichotimy" means, do you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2017)

espola said:


> You don't know what "false dichotimy" means, do you?


Well Magoo, I do indeed know what a false dichotomy is.  Not either/or but one more...at least. 7th grade English, Mr. Eppings class.
And you know what a condescending prick is. FO jackass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2017)

espola said:


> You don't know what "false dichotimy" means, do you?


When you deal with the ignorant you get ignorance.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well Magoo, I do indeed know what a false dichotomy is.  Not either/or but one more...at least. 7th grade English, Mr. Eppings class.
> And you know what a condescending prick is. FO jackass.


Good English class.  I was thinking more like college philosophy or political science class.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Good English class.  I was thinking more like college philosophy or political science class.


There you go again, thinking deep thoughts....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> There you go again, thinking deep thoughts....


Anything that doesnʻt involve reading.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2017)

for comprehension and analysis that is


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2017)

Wez even pussified Spain,
*'Manspreading' banned on all Madrid public transport...*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Good English class.  I was thinking more like college philosophy or political science class.


You are the biggest asshole, alive.
Do you really think you are smarter than the guy next to you on the bus?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You are the biggest asshole, alive.
> Do you really think you are smarter than the guy next to you on the bus?


"You people", sure have a hang up revolving around some idea of yours that others think they are smarter than,  "You people".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You are the biggest asshole, alive.
> Do you really think you are smarter than the guy next to you on the bus?


Elitist leftists always have and always will, even on Nov 9th 2016.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You people", sure have a hang up revolving around some idea of yours that others think they are smarter than,  "You people".


Im not the guy telling everyone how stupid they are.
Suck on that for awhile, rat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not the guy telling everyone how stupid they are.
> Suck on that for awhile, rat.


You are the one reading that into every post you feel is coming in high . . . too high for your liking, obviously, cuz you tell us all about it. It seems to pain you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Good English class.  I was thinking more like college philosophy or political science class.


*Neither of which you excelled in very well or you would have given us an example off the cuff .......*

*That fallacy you always propose when the options are elsewhere and factual....*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the one reading that into every post you feel is coming in high . . . too high for your liking, obviously, cuz you tell us all about it. It seems to pain you.


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You are the biggest asshole, alive.
> Do you really think you are smarter than the guy next to you on the bus?


What brought that on?


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elitist leftists always have and always will, even on Nov 9th 2016.


I'm not a "leftist", and I voted for McCain.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not the guy telling everyone how stupid they are.
> Suck on that for awhile, rat.


Did someone call you stupid today?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2017)

espola said:


> What brought that on?


He has issues with, well, it's quite obvious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Did someone call you stupid today?


Like with his commie obsession, he sees it coming from everywhere.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 7, 2017)

espola said:


> Did someone call you stupid today?


I am almost never called, "stupid", because well, that would be stupid.
I also refrain from over estimating my own intelligence, because, well, that would be stupid, too.
Anything else?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 7, 2017)

espola said:


> What brought that on?


I only dole out what I sincerely believe is beneficial to all parties involved.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm not a "leftist", and I voted for McCain.


Yes you are and so is he.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you all for your support,
DOJ Receives 40,000 Petitions in Support of Sheriff Joe


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2017)

espola said:


> You don't know what "false dichotimy" means, do you?


Not to be confused with dichotomy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You are the biggest asshole, alive.
> Do you really think you are smarter than the guy next to you on the bus?


Perhaps E-reader should have started with the correct spelling of dichotomy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Perhaps E-reader should have started with the correct spelling of dichotomy.


E-reader, classic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2017)

Good news all around,
Pro-Life Victory: Texas Gov Outlaws Brutal Abortion Procedure


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2017)

http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/06/can-hillary-clinton-please-go-quietly-into-the-night
 
I hope she lives long enough to screw up the next election.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/06/can-hillary-clinton-please-go-quietly-into-the-night
> View attachment 1036
> I hope she lives long enough to screw up the next election.


But if the Cavs pull it off again, the GOP could be in trouble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2017)

How's that working out for you Angela?
ANGELA MERKEL TRASHES BORDER WALLS IN MEXICO
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/11/angela-merkel-border-wall-mexico/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow. Dem Senator Calls For Investigation Into Loretta Lynch After Comey Hearing
http://www.redstate.com/prevaila/2017/06/11/wow.-dem-senator-calls-investigation-loretta-lynch-comey-hearing/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

Tracy: Perfect parenting isn’t possible; let God lighten the load
http://www.theblaze.com/video/tracy-perfect-parenting-isnt-possible-let-god-lighten-the-load/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

Courage
Christian soccer player withdraws as US team is set to wear LGBT pride jerseys
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/12/christian-soccer-player-withdraws-as-us-team-is-set-to-wear-lgbt-pride-jerseys/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He has issues with, well, it's quite obvious.


With jackasses like you....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm not a "leftist", and I voted for McCain.


*McCain says American leadership was better under Obama: report ...*
thehill.com/.../337340-mccain-says-american-leadership-was-better-under-obama-rep...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2017)

Pennsylvania Abortion Clinic Shut Down by Health Department


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *McCain says American leadership was better under Obama: report ...*
> thehill.com/.../337340-mccain-says-american-leadership-was-better-under-obama-rep...


You know what else was better under Obama?  The amount of money the Fed pumped in to the system.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

FYI, Too Late Jim.
Harbaugh: Kaepernick ‘Will Win Championships Before Career Finished’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what these 2 cities have in common?
Baltimore and Chicago are in a race to the bottom, murder-wise


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Man up Wez,
*Unbelievable: Guess What Words the Feminists Now Say Are Sexist*
A Cambridge University professor now claims that using words like “genius” or “brilliance” to describe students’ work because words like that are sexist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Boy, the democrats can't catch a break,
Latest Polling Out of GA-06 is Good News for Karen Handel


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

Mexican Soccer Fans Boo the Star Spangled Banner at World Cup Qualifier


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mexican Soccer Fans Boo the Star Spangled Banner at World Cup Qualifier


Fake news, then again they throw things at and boo santa claus in Philly . . .

Mexico soccer team supporter Hector Rivera said, “We have nothing against the American team apart from the fact we want to beat them.”  He added, “But it is nice for us to say something to (Trump).”


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mexican Soccer Fans Boo the Star Spangled Banner at World Cup Qualifier



*A tie is the same as a Win.....Now what !*

*El Tri got their Thunder stolen.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *A tie is the same as a Win.....Now what !*
> 
> *El Tri got their Thunder stolen.....*


That was a big win for US, and the goal was by a skinhead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey dumb and dumber, do either of you understand the game and the ramifications of the point gained?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was a big win for US, and the goal was by a skinhead.


Pulisic nearly dipped one under the cross bar in the closing minutes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey dumb and dumber, do either of you understand the game and the ramifications of the point gained?


No.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pulisic nearly dipped one under the cross bar in the closing minutes.


I must have missed that. I just remember the one he missed really bad. Kinda like the Hillary predictions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2017)

*NBC holding crisis meetings over Megyn Kelly*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

Too good to check,
Poll: Obama Voters Switched to Trump over Immigration


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

Another redline moment from the Kenyan, what a peace of shit this guy was and is.
 Embarrassment to the bone.
Mr. Warmbier Reveals How North Korea 'Brutalized' His Son, Blasts Obama Admin for Inaction

Warmbier: Obama WH told us to keep 'low profile'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

Typical,
Warriors Guard Steph Curry Won’t Go to White House if Invited


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

I wonder if this guy is left or right?
*ESPN’s Kellerman: NFL Is ‘Injecting Politics’ by Playing the National Anthem at Games*
193
2


by Trent Baker15 Jun 2017487

15 Jun, 2017 15 Jun, 2017
Thursday, on ESPN “First Take” co-host Max Kellerman shared his reaction to Seattle Seahawks defensive lineman Michael Bennett comparing free agent quarterback Colin Kaepernick to boxing legend Muhammad Ali.


Kellerman admitted the two athletes are very different, but said the two are similar in that neither “went out looking for a protest.”


The ESPN personality then argued that Kaepernick did not inject politics into the NFL, but rather the NFL injects politics by playing the national anthem and “putting pressure” on people to stand.


_Partial transcript as follows:_

.tout-mid-article { margin-bottom: 15px; }
They both were asked to do things that went against their conscience. In this country, in the United States of America, you don’t have to do that. We are free to make our own choices. And if our conscience is bothering us, we can follow that.

In Muhammad Ali’s case, he was asked to take a step forward and become a part of the Vietnam War, and he was against it on religious and moral and ethical principles, and he refused to take the step and he faced five years jail time but was ultimately vindicated in a Supreme Court case. OK, but he did have his prime stripped, his license revoked and he couldn’t earn a living for four years, all that.

Colin Kaepernick also did not go looking for a protest. It came to him. He was asked to stand for the national anthem. You do not have to stand for the national anthem. And even if it it was a rule that you did, is that Colin Kaepernick injecting politics in the NFL? No. That’s the NFL injecting politics by playing the national anthem and putting pressure on you to stand for it in the first place.


----------



## Torros (Jun 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fake news, then again they throw things at and boo santa claus in Philly . . .
> 
> Mexico soccer team supporter Hector Rivera said, “We have nothing against the American team apart from the fact we want to beat them.”  He added, “But it is nice for us to say something to (Trump).”


So the Mexican fans did not boo our National Anthem?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

The left eating it's own.
It’s On: Elizabeth Banks Calls Out Steven Spielberg for Sexist Casting


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

Torros said:


> So the Mexican fans did not boo our National Anthem?


I don't know, but don't ever believe a commie, union member like husker du.

*Fans boo U.S. national anthem at Estadio Azteca - USA Today*


4 days ago - _*MEXICO CITY*_ — _*Mexican*_ soccer fans loudly _*booed*_ the _*United States national anthem*_ when it was played moments before the start of Sunday night's World Cup qualifier between the two countries. Thousands of supporters at the Estadio Azteca in _*Mexico City*_ whistled and jeered as the ...
*Top stories*
Mexico Soccer Fans Boo National Anthem; U.S. Media More Concerned About Homophobic Slurs

Too Far: Mexican fans booing the National Anthem has nothing to do with Trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2017)

Torros said:


> So the Mexican fans did not boo our National Anthem?


Of course not, have you see the stuff nono and lil 'joe consistently post and the sources that stuff comes from? Those two are simply court jesters who only peddle in fabricated nonsense that their rude behavior and insults somehow make them right. Just ignore them, they're a waste of time, no substance and no credibility.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course not, have you see the stuff nono and lil 'joe consistently post and the sources that stuff comes from? Those two are simply court jesters who only peddle in fabricated nonsense that their rude behavior and insults somehow make them right. Just ignore them, they're a waste of time, no substance and no credibility.


Do you have personal verification from someone at the game?
It would not surprise me at all if they did.

I personally know someone who got death threats from "Mexican fans" for calling them out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do you have personal verification from someone at the game?
> It would not surprise me at all if they did.
> 
> I personally know someone who got death threats from "Mexican fans" for calling them out.


Do you believe everything that comes from Breitbart?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe everything that comes from Breitbart?


Nope.
Do you have an answer to my question?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nope.
> Do you have an answer to my question?


I watched the whole game, nothing like that came up in the broadcast.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I watched the whole game, nothing like that came up in the broadcast.


Did you watch the National Anthem?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Did you watch the National Anthem?


They played both ours and theirs, they always do. Didn't hear a thing . . . there may have been some as they have been known to throw balloons full of urine . . . there's always a couple bad apples in every crowd.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They played both ours and theirs, they always do. Didn't hear a thing . . . there may have been some as they have been known to throw balloons full of urine . . . there's always a couple bad apples in every crowd.


Wait a minute.
Who said, "Of course not"?

Bad Apples?

What do the "few bad apples" shout every time our goalie kicks the ball?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 15, 2017)

You're a sack of shit, rat.
Man up, and tell the truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're a sack of shit, rat.
> Man up, and tell the truth.


Who said there was booing? Everything is recorded these days especially a match like that, where is the video?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What do the "few bad apples" shout every time our goalie kicks the ball?


Me no habla, so you tell me?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're a sack of shit, rat.
> Man up, and tell the truth.


Oh yeah, nice nono!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Me no habla, so you tell me?


PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!

...and those "few bad apples" are LOUD.
If one didnt know better, one might think, there were more than a "few".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh yeah, nice nono!


I only dole out what I believe is beneficial to all parties involved.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...and those "few bad apples" are LOUD.
> If one didnt know better, one might think, there were more than a "few".


Pluto? Yeah he does look like that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pluto? Yeah he does look like that.


I personally have no problem with them booing our national anthem or yelling "PUTO" at opposing keepers.
Its part of the flavor of competition.
What I do have a problem with, is people lying about it for political purposes.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...and those "few bad apples" are LOUD.
> If one didnt know better, one might think, there were more than a "few".


Mexican fans do that for every opponent's goalie, from lowest semi-pro level to World Cup.  

In a similar manner, I have noticed American hockey fans chanting the goalies name followed by "You Suck!" after every home goal all the way through the Stanley Cup playoffs.  The first place I heard that live was at a San Diego Gulls game.  They even treated Ted Leitner to a cheer when he attended a game as a special promotion.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 15, 2017)

espola said:


> Mexican fans do that for every opponent's goalie, from lowest semi-pro level to World Cup.
> 
> In a similar manner, I have noticed American hockey fans chanting the goalies name followed by "You Suck!" after every home goal all the way through the Stanley Cup playoffs.  The first place I heard that live was at a San Diego Gulls game.  They even treated Ted Leitner to a cheer when he attended a game as a special promotion.


I mentioned that they do the "cheer" for opposing goalies.
Of course, you noted that.

It doesnt bother me. As a matter of fact, I kinda like it.
It adds another dimension to the game.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I mentioned that they do the "cheer" for opposing goalies.
> Of course, you noted that.
> 
> It doesnt bother me. As a matter of fact, I kinda like it.
> It adds another dimension to the game.


So why are you making something political out of it?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 15, 2017)

espola said:


> So why are you making something political out of it?


I did that?
Thanks for the pointer, inspector.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe everything that comes from Breitbart?


How about the link I provided by USA today, dickhead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're a sack of shit, rat.
> Man up, and tell the truth.


That ain't happening.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who said there was booing? Everything is recorded these days especially a match like that, where is the video?


You are the King of spreading fake news lies, you wouldn't know the truth if it hit you in the pussy. Pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2017)

espola said:


> So why are you making something political out of it?


Did any of you assholes see how the Mexicans acted when they played in  la a year or 2 ago?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the King of spreading fake news lies, you wouldn't know the truth if it hit you in the pussy. Pussy.


Do you feel that insults somehow strengthen your position?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you feel that insults somehow strengthen your position?


Hypocrite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did any of you assholes see how the Mexicans acted when they played in  la a year or 2 ago?


Maybe this why they are pissed,
*DHS cancels Obama's second executive amnesty, DAPA*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2017)

Anyone missing this prick? 
Didn't think so.
 
   
*It's Failing: Obamacare Enrollment Plummets. Again. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2017)

Mark Levin: Left Has Turned Violence Mainstream


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2017)

BERLIN — Inside the red-brick building that now houses the German capital’s newest and perhaps most unusual mosque, Seyran Ates is staging a feminist revolution of the Muslim faith. 


“Allahu akbar,” chanted a female voice, uttering the Arabic expression “God is great,” as a woman with two-toned hair issued the Muslim call to prayer. In another major break with tradition, men and women — typically segregated during worship — heeded the call by sitting side by side on the carpeted floor.

Ates, a self-proclaimed Muslim feminist and founder of the new mosque, then stepped onto the cream-colored carpet and delivered a stirring sermon. Two imams — a woman and a man — later took turns leading the Friday prayers in Arabic. The service ended with the congregation joining two visiting rabbis in singing a Hebrew song of friendship.

And just like that, the inaugural Friday prayers at Berlin’s Ibn Rushd-Goethe Mosque came to a close — offering a different vision of Islam on a continent that is locked in a bitter culture war over how and whether to welcome the faith. Toxic ills like radicalization, Ates and her supporters argue, have a potentially easy fix: the introduction of a more progressive, even feminist brand of the faith. 

entire article:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/in-germany-a-new-‘feminist’-islam-is-hoping-to-make-a-mark/ar-BBCNlKx?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=iehp


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> BERLIN — Inside the red-brick building that now houses the German capital’s newest and perhaps most unusual mosque, Seyran Ates is staging a feminist revolution of the Muslim faith.
> 
> 
> “Allahu akbar,” chanted a female voice, uttering the Arabic expression “God is great,” as a woman with two-toned hair issued the Muslim call to prayer. In another major break with tradition, men and women — typically segregated during worship — heeded the call by sitting side by side on the carpeted floor.
> ...


This could be good or bad.
It could be good, in that it may be a step toward normalizing Islam to mesh with the rest of the world more peacefully.
It could be bad, if its used as a tool by Islamists to further draw on leftist sensibilities on their march to dominate the world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> This could be good or bad.
> It could be good, in that it may be a step toward normalizing Islam to mesh with the rest of the world more peacefully.
> It could be bad, if its used as a tool by Islamists to further draw on leftist sensibilities on their march to dominate the world.


The "leftist" are to blame for everything it seems.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "leftist" are to blame for everything it seems.


Most are just tools.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Most are just tools.


Yes, you use them (the leftists) as a crutch (and a strawman) to help support your twisted logic . . . Bernie, no and lil 'joe.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you use them (the leftists) as a crutch (and a strawman) to help support your twisted logic . . . Bernie, no and lil 'joe.


Have it your way, husker doo.
Im finna yardwork.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone missing this prick?
> Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> *It's Failing: Obamacare Enrollment Plummets. Again. *


Gun sales down, Obamacare enrollment down.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "leftist" are to blame for everything it seems.


Bush must have been a "leftist"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bush must have been a "leftist"


Did Bernie, then Aff or B-ear, blame Bush for all his perceived woes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did Bernie, then Aff or B-ear, blame Bush for all his perceived woes?


I'm sure it depends on the woes and the nuances of.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mark Levin: Left Has Turned Violence Mainstream


*Damn straight....Levin has the singular ability to review every politically charged event, going as far back as the OK City bottle rocket mishap, through Gifford being grazed by a spirited lad, then the freelance investigative journalist working the pizzagate scandal, to the Portland transit misunderstanding....to finally concluding the barbarism of the Congressional shooter to accurately conclude the fact that it is always the left that starts, engages and carries out horrible acts of violence in the name of the libturds they are.  *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> *Damn straight....Levin has the singular ability to review every politically charged event, going as far back as the OK City bottle rocket mishap, through Gifford being grazed by a spirited lad, then the freelance investigative journalist working the pizzagate scandal, to the Portland transit misunderstanding....to finally concluding the barbarism of the Congressional shooter to accurately conclude the fact that it is always the left that starts, engages and carries out horrible acts of violence in the name of the libturds they are.  *


Some people mistake entertainment media with news media. In entertainment media, division, hate, fear and shock drive ratings. News media reports the news. We have an entertainment media POTUS and some entertainment media believers amongst us in here . . . rabid believers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people mistake entertainment media with news media. In entertainment media, division, hate, fear and shock drive ratings. News media reports the news. We have an entertainment media POTUS and some entertainment media believers amongst us in here . . . rabid believers.


Can you ease give us your most trusted news sites.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2017)

Bill Maher To Breitbart Editor: You Guys Fight Better Than Liberals
https://m.townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/06/17/bill-maher-to-breitbart-editor-you-guys-fight-better-than-liberals-n2342523


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2017)

I wonder why this snowflake can't find a JOB?
COLIN KAEPERNICK COMPARES COPS TO SLAVE CATCHERS
http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/06/17/colin-kaepernick-compares-cops-slave-catchers-post-castile-verdict-tweet/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2017)

It seems the Kenyan leaves a trail of destruction wherever he goes,

UPDATE: ILLINOIS FINANCES IN 'MASSIVE CRISIS MODE'...
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/A/APFN_US_ILLINOIS_PAYING_THE_BILLS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2017-06-17-11-53-44


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you ease give us your most trusted news sites.


It sure as hell ain't infowars or Breitbart, those slime ball sites are simply entertainment for nutters, no facts, just hate and fear . . . I know, I know, those are two of your favorites. I surely hope that Alex Jones burns in hell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It sure as hell ain't infowars or Breitbart, those slime ball sites are simply entertainment for nutters, no facts, just hate and fear . . . I know, I know, those are two of your favorites. I surely hope that Alex Jones burns in hell.


So.......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So.......


The traditional news agencies have been maligned by the news entertainment sites in order to gain viewers and THAT is the fake news. We are in the age, through the power of the internet and social media, that the wannabes in this world are actively attempting to tear down the established to gain ground. Those that buy into that narrative are the naive and gullible. Those people have been cultivated through propaganda tactics that are easy and at basically no cost. Hate and fear are primal motivators and those prone to those emotions are easy to manipulate. So I stick with AP, PBS, Bloomberg, ABC, NBC, CBS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2017)

MARK LEVIN: THE FAR LEFT PERPETUATES ‘THE DESTRUCTION OF EVERYTHING GOOD,’ UNDERMINES VALUES OF THE COUNTRY
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/06/17/mark-levin-far-left-perpetuates-destruction-everything-good-undermines-values-country/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MARK LEVIN: THE FAR LEFT PERPETUATES ‘THE DESTRUCTION OF EVERYTHING GOOD,’ UNDERMINES VALUES OF THE COUNTRY
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/06/17/mark-levin-far-left-perpetuates-destruction-everything-good-undermines-values-country/


More division I see . . . extremism is the problem. When you are so extreme everything else seems anti- to your ideals there is a problem. (see: ISIS)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The traditional news agencies have been maligned by the news entertainment sites in order to gain viewers and THAT is the fake news. We are in the age, through the power of the internet and social media, that the wannabes in this world are actively attempting to tear down the established to gain ground. Those that buy into that narrative are the naive and gullible. Those people have been cultivated through propaganda tactics that are easy and at basically no cost. Hate and fear are primal motivators and those prone to those emotions are easy to manipulate. So I stick with AP, PBS, Bloomberg, ABC, NBC, CBS.


You were saying?
CBS News: Was The Steve Scalise Shooting ‘To Some Degree Self-Inflicted’?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The traditional news agencies have been maligned by the news entertainment sites in order to gain viewers and THAT is the fake news. We are in the age, through the power of the internet and social media, that the wannabes in this world are actively attempting to tear down the established to gain ground. Those that buy into that narrative are the naive and gullible. Those people have been cultivated through propaganda tactics that are easy and at basically no cost. Hate and fear are primal motivators and those prone to those emotions are easy to manipulate. So I stick with AP, PBS, Bloomberg, ABC, NBC, CBS.


*Harvard study examines media coverage of Trump — and the results ...*
www.theblaze.com/.../harvard-study-examines-media-coverage-of-trump-and-the-res...
 It is worth a read to see just how biased your go to sources are, no better than mine.


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Harvard study examines media coverage of Trump — and the results ...*
> www.theblaze.com/.../harvard-study-examines-media-coverage-of-trump-and-the-res...
> It is worth a read to see just how biased your go to sources are, no better than mine.


"
*Oops! That page can’t be found."*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2017)

espola said:


> "
> *Oops! That page can’t be found."*


*Harvard study examines media coverage of Trump — and the results ...*
Just click on the words, Gramps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2017)

*Exclusive — Inside Venezuela: Starved Families Scavenge for Food in Garbage-Covered Streets*
by Ben Kew


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2017)

*Socialist Group Under Police Investigation After Calling for Beheading Republican*
by Tom Ciccotta


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2017)

*Bitch Slap,*
*SCOTUS Throws Cold Water Early on Obama’s Partisan Gerrymandering Project
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

*Virginia suspect who allegedly beat Muslim girl to death is an illegal immigrant*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

*I am sure everyone now knows and agrees what a lying piece of shit the corrupt Kenyan bastard child was and is and how happy we all are he is gone,*
*Team Obama keeps delivering on the ‘historic levels of transparency’*
June 20, 2017 08:40 AM by Doug Powers
Judicial Watch today announced that the National Security Council (NSC) on May 23, 2017, informed it by letter that *the materials regarding the unmasking by Obama National Security Advisor Susan Rice of “the identities of any U.S. citizens associated with the Trump presidential campaign or transition team” have been removed to the Obama Library.*

The NSC will not fulfill an April 4 Judicial Watch request for records regarding information relating to people “who were identified pursuant to intelligence collection activities.”

*The agency also informed Judicial Watch that it would not turn over communications with any Intelligence Community member or agency concerning the alleged Russian involvement in the 2016 presidential election; the hacking of DNC computers; or the suspected communications between Russia and Trump campaign/transition officials.* Specifically, the NSC told Judicial Watch:

Documents from the Obama administration have been transferred to the Barack Obama Presidential Library. You may send your request to the Obama Library. However, you should be aware that under the Presidential Records Act, Presidential records remain closed to the public for five years after an administration has left office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

*Just another Clinton casualty, what's one more?*
*I bet huskers sources don't mention this, that is why I am here.*

*BOMBSHELL: New independent report suggests *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2017)

*Poll Results From MSN*
*Do you believe the Washington Redskins should change their nickname?*

11%
Yes, it’s offensive


84%
No, it’s fine


5%
I’m not sure

Total responses: 749,633 votes
http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2017)

*"I need more Mexicans": A Kansas farmer’s message to *
Than move to Mexico.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *"I need more Mexicans": A Kansas farmer’s message to *
> Than move to Mexico.


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/09/us/california-farmers-backed-trump-but-now-fear-losing-field-workers.html?mcubz=2
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/06/georgias-harsh-immigration-law-costs-millions-in-unharvested-crops/240774/


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people mistake entertainment media with news media. In entertainment media, division, hate, fear and shock drive ratings. News media reports the news. We have an entertainment media POTUS and some entertainment media believers amongst us in here . . . rabid believers.


*You people truly amaze me...this FAKE Russia diversion has you all so spun up into yur turd ball frenzies I'm rolling over laughing how PATHETIC your unable to get over your precious Hillary  losing.   She's a hag, along with wasserthing, humus, and Brazil. *


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> *You people truly amaze me...this FAKE Russia diversion has you all so spun up into yur turd ball frenzies I'm rolling over laughing how PATHETIC your unable to get over your precious Hillary  losing.   She's a hag, along with wasserthing, humus, and Brazil. *



*Why dance around it Bob.....just let your true vile self out. You're like a big Zit just ready to pop......*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Why dance around it Bob.....just let your true vile self out. You're like a big Zit just ready to pop......*


I do kinda agree with that last one, though.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Why dance around it Bob.....just let your true vile self out. You're like a big Zit just ready to pop......*


*THIS IS MY TRUE VILE SELF......I've got five American Flags on my front lawn....youve got 4.   We're very much at nearly the same level of conservative values.   Mine are just one level higher, but there is nothing wrong with your opinions, they're strong, self assured and menacing over the same gaggle of girly men we both abhor.  

We both have automatic weapons at the ready should anyone step foot on our lawns....especially those damn neighbor kids, and any peacenik libtards who may not only trespass but dare to debase our beautiful flags (my 5 to your 4, of course).  

We stand united as brothers in arms.....fighting the good fight.....for God and Country.   

I'm drinking only grain alcohol and rain water.   As are you, right?   Maintaining our precious bodily fluids.  *


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 20, 2017)

How did that special election go in Georgia ? Who won?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2017)

Look out, the liberals are on a roll!

http://www.dailywire.com/news/17755/handeled-ga-republican-whips-his-ossoff-gop-goes-4-joseph-curl?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2017)

Seems like some fans are just not tolerant enough for Soccer....

http://www.espnfc.com/mexico/story/3146193/fifa-warns-mexico-over-fans-anti-gay-chant-at-confederations-cup


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Seems like some fans are just not tolerant enough for Soccer....
> 
> http://www.espnfc.com/mexico/story/3146193/fifa-warns-mexico-over-fans-anti-gay-chant-at-confederations-cup


Im sure this is going to go over well in Mexico.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im sure this is going to go over well in Mexico.


Scroll down and read some of the comments on the link. "If you're gay in Mexico you'll get your ass kicked", " the chant is part of our culture..".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Scroll down and read some of the comments on the link. "If you're gay in Mexico you'll get your ass kicked", " the chant is part of our culture..".


Lets not give them another excuse to come here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im sure this is going to go over well in Mexico.


Wasn't it Husker that said he didn't believe the Mexicans were booing the National Anthem?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wasn't it Husker that said he didn't believe the Mexicans were booing the National Anthem?


He was drinking when he posted that...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wasn't it Husker that said he didn't believe the Mexicans were booing the National Anthem?


And it's in their culture to do that...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wasn't it Husker that said he didn't believe the Mexicans were booing the National Anthem?


Hilarious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Look out, the liberals are on a roll!
> 
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/17755/handeled-ga-republican-whips-his-ossoff-gop-goes-4-joseph-curl?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro


"And once again, the mainstream media's polls were worthless -- most showed the race dead even, but Handel ended up winning by nearly 6 percentage points (these guys are worse than weathermen)."


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "And once again, the mainstream media's polls were worthless -- most showed the race dead even, but Handel ended up winning by nearly 6 percentage points (these guys are worse than weathermen)."


It was november 8th all over again, only smaller.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It was november 8th all over again, only smaller.


Same tears.  At least Ossoff had the decency to show up in defeat.


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2017)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 87561, member: 2987"*THIS IS MY TRUE VILE SELF......I've got five American Flags on my front lawn....youve got 4.   We're very much at nearly the same level of conservative values.   Mine are just one level higher, but there is nothing wrong with your opinions, they're strong, self assured and menacing over the same gaggle of girly men we both abhor.  

We both have automatic weapons at the ready should anyone step foot on our lawns....especially those damn neighbor kids, and any peacenik libtards who may not only trespass but dare to debase our beautiful flags (my 5 to your 4, of course).  

We stand united as brothers in arms.....fighting the good fight.....for God and Country.   

I'm drinking only grain alcohol and rain water.   As are you, right?   Maintaining our precious bodily fluids.  */QUOTE




*You've separated yourself from even the fringe Liberals with that post......Kind of your " Winston Wolf in Sheep's clothing I might say.*

*Bragging about your firearms and intent to do bodily harm to children is what I call a Game Changer and the post will be reported to the Moderator...And whomever else I deem necessary, in my book you've crossed Way over the line with your Remark. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "And once again, the mainstream media's polls were worthless -- most showed the race dead even, but Handel ended up winning by nearly 6 percentage points (these guys are worse than weathermen)."


By design.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> By design.


Every poll I saw had him losing.  Without looking at them, I bet most if not all the major polls were within the margin of error.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2017)

When a loss is considered a win by the losers....

SANDY SPRINGS, Ga. - Democrats spent more than $30 million but still came up short in Georgia's runoff election Tuesday, marking the fourth consecutive special election where a Democratic candidate fell short of winning a Republican-leaning seat.

With the political world watching Georgia, some Democratic strategists say the party failed to manage expectations ahead of a red-district race where *a close margin for a losing Democratic candidate should have been celebrated as a win *of its own.

entire article:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/dems-reconsider-high-expectations-after-georgia-defeat/ar-BBD1ELM?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When a loss is considered a win by the losers....
> 
> SANDY SPRINGS, Ga. - Democrats spent more than $30 million but still came up short in Georgia's runoff election Tuesday, marking the fourth consecutive special election where a Democratic candidate fell short of winning a Republican-leaning seat.
> 
> ...


I guess the 20 million the Repubs spent was money well spent.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I guess the 20 million the Repubs spent was money well spent.


The Democrats don't believe that for a second....
How much money came from California in this election in Georgia?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2017)

David Horsey / Los Angeles Times


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Democrats don't believe that for a second....
> How much money came from California in this election in Georgia?


The dems don't believe what for a second?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The dems don't believe what for a second?


"I guess the 20 million the Repubs spent was money well spent."


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "I guess the 20 million the Repubs spent was money well spent."


I bet the Dems believe it was well spent since it helped hold the seat for the Repubs.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Every poll I saw had him losing.  Without looking at them, I bet most if not all the major polls were within the margin of error.


When did you look at them?
Ossoff was leading according to some polls, then as the election neared, they tightened, and it became "too close to call" the day before the election.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> When did you look at them?
> Ossoff was leading according to some polls, then as the election neared, they tightened, and it became "too close to call" the day before the election.


I was watching MSNBC and WP.  I just remember them with him behind by 1% or so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Every poll I saw had him losing.  Without looking at them, I bet most if not all the major polls were within the margin of error.


It's not like you not to look, unless of course you are afraid of what you might find.
It's easy to google, remember?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Larry Elder Minimum Wage Laws are Destroying Jobs -- Just as Predicted


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's not like you not to look, unless of course you are afraid of what you might find.
> It's easy to google, remember?


I would have to care to look. I don't live in Georgia.  This is a red district in a red state. Again, if the Dems want to win, they have to be better than the Repubs.  They are not in most of the important ways.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was watching MSNBC and WP.  I just remember them with him behind by 1% or so.


I watched MSNBC last night for an our and then again this morning, no wonder you people are the way you are, talk about demented. That network is far more left than Fox News and Breitbart are right.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I watched MSNBC last night for an our and then again this morning, no wonder you people are the way you are, talk about demented. That network is far more left than Fox News and Breitbart are right.


Sure it is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Every poll I saw had him losing.  Without looking at them, I bet most if not all the major polls were within the margin of error.


Proof that the dems have a spending problem despite the polls you say you saw.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would have to care to look. I don't live in Georgia.  This is a red district in a red state. Again, if the Dems want to win, they have to be better than the Repubs.  They are not in most of the important ways.


If you don't care, why post on it?
Did you care when Obama lied to you? How about all the lies and innuendo going on about this administration?
Did you care when Pelosi said we had to pass the bill to see what's in it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I guess the 20 million the Repubs spent was money well spent.


Not a bad guess.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Larry Elder Minimum Wage Laws are Destroying Jobs -- Just as Predicted


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Sure it is.


I watched 2 hours of MSNBC and it's just a big Trump blanket party. At least on Fox they bring some lefty nuts in to defend themselves.
On Breitbart they are critical of Mr Trump at times, especially on immigration and his lack of effort on the issue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2017)

Report: Record 2-mile sniper shot kills ISIS militant in Iraq 

A Canadian soldier in Iraq has killed an ISIS militant from more than two miles away, shattering the world record for a confirmed sniper kill in military history.

According to Toronto’s _Globe and Mail_ newspaper, the gun specialist from the elite Joint Task Force 2 achieved the feat with a shot from a high-rise during an operation within the past 30 days.

“The shot in question actually disrupted a Daesh (Islamic State) attack on Iraqi security forces,” a military source — who requested anonymity because the unit’s operations are classified — told the paper. “Instead of dropping a bomb that could potentially kill civilians in the area, it is a very precise application of force and because it was so far way, the bad guys didn’t have a clue what was happening.”

The 3,450-meter shot, which took about 10 seconds to reach its target, was independently verified by a video camera and other data, the source said.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/report-record-2-mile-sniper-shot-kills-isis-militant-in-iraq/ar-BBD1Qjl?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2017)

* Report: Record 2-mile sniper shot kills ISIS militant in Iraq *







A Canadian soldier in Iraq has killed an ISIS militant from more than two miles away, shattering the world record for a confirmed sniper kill in military history.

According to Toronto’s _Globe and Mail_ newspaper, the gun specialist from the elite Joint Task Force 2 achieved the feat with a shot from a high-rise during an operation within the past 30 days.

“The shot in question actually disrupted a Daesh (Islamic State) attack on Iraqi security forces,” a military source — who requested anonymity because the unit’s operations are classified — told the paper. “Instead of dropping a bomb that could potentially kill civilians in the area, it is a very precise application of force and because it was so far way, the bad guys didn’t have a clue what was happening.”

The 3,450-meter shot, which took about 10 seconds to reach its target, was independently verified by a video camera and other data, the source said.

more:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/report-record-2-mile-sniper-shot-kills-isis-militant-in-iraq/ar-BBD1Qjl?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

*This is the kind of thing Wez enjoys mocking,
Navy sailors made tough call to seal flooding ship compartments, unclear *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

*Wez, you should have used protection,
 now you have lamb support for 18 years.
Sheep gives birth to 'half-human, half-beast sent by the devil'... *


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you don't care, why post on it?
> Did you care when Obama lied to you? How about all the lies and innuendo going on about this administration?
> Did you care when Pelosi said we had to pass the bill to see what's in it?


I was responding to LE's post about how much Dems spent. I found it curios he did not state that the Repubs almost spent as much for a seat that had not voted for a Dem since Jimmy Carter was President.

Did I care when Obama lied?  Yes.  I left the party.

You need to separate lies from innuendo and questioning with the Russia stuff. I have not seen a whole bunch of lies.  I have seen innuendo but mostly questioning.  Questioning is valid just from the point of what the trump administration has done. They lied one by one about contacts with Russians. Trump has still not admitted the Russians hacked the election.  Per Sessions, no one in the administration seems to give a rats ass that they hacked the election.

If you think this attempt to pass health care reform was anything like the last, you are being delusional.  There were 18 months of hearings with experts, where Repubs and Dems asked questions. There were meetings with both Repubs and Dems.  Obama asked key Repubs to the White House to discuss it. Pelosi was playing with the press. Arrogant yes, but you don't seem to understand the context (which is not surprising).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was responding to LE's post about how much Dems spent. I found it curios he did not state that the Repubs almost spent as much for a seat that had not voted for a Dem since Jimmy Carter was President.
> 
> Did I care when Obama lied?  Yes.  I left the party.
> 
> ...


Let me try to answer your curiosity.
I believe the Dems set a record in spending for a Congressional election...and the Dem's lost....
Had the Rep's lost, then I suppose it would have been money well spent by the Dems'....
Ironically the Dem's - Hillary out spent the Rep's - Trump in the presidential election with the same results...
Apparently pouring money into these elections is not necessarily the way to win them.
Re: Health Care.
The ACA did not do what Obama claimed it would do, it was sold as truth when they knew it was a lie. It's expensive and unsustainable as it is now.
The Democrats had their chance to get health care right, they failed, even after 18 months of testimony and planning...when Rep's new legislation is known, everybody Rep's & Dem's & the American people can all put their 2 bits in....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was responding to LE's post about how much Dems spent. I found it curios he did not state that the Repubs almost spent as much for a seat that had not voted for a Dem since Jimmy Carter was President.
> 
> Did I care when Obama lied?  Yes.  I left the party.
> 
> ...


What we have now is not insurance because it ignores risk pools hence the death spiral brought on by the mandate.  Sweden's Healthcare does not ignore risk pools.  They opted out of the EU monetarily to mitigate/eliminate any risk to their social programs.  That is smart for their people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was responding to LE's post about how much Dems spent. I found it curios he did not state that the Repubs almost spent as much for a seat that had not voted for a Dem since Jimmy Carter was President.
> 
> Did I care when Obama lied?  Yes.  I left the party.
> 
> ...


Trump says election rigged, democrats scoff, trump wins election, democrats say election rigged and ignore the popular vote.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let me try to answer your curiosity.
> I believe the Dems set a record in spending for a Congressional election...and the Dem's lost....
> Had the Rep's lost, then I suppose it would have been money well spent by the Dems'....
> Ironically the Dem's - Hillary out spent the Rep's - Trump in the presidential election with the same results...
> ...


I think we both will agree that money into a campaign is having less of an affect than other media like Facebook. Hence, way to go Russians with the bots attacking Hillary supporters Facebook pages. It was very effective.

The ACA was close but needed to be shored up. When the Dems had the votes, they should have pushed the Medicare for all card. The Senate bill is now out, so we can all comment. My comments are simple.  It is what was expected. The burden will switch back to the hospitals who will again, raise their rates to those of us with insurance. The cycle will continue until we break away from this middle man insurance system.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Every poll I saw had him losing.  Without looking at them, I bet most if not all the major polls were within the margin of error.


*They were Lies !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was responding to LE's post about how much Dems spent. I found it curios he did not state that the Repubs almost spent as much for a seat that had not voted for a Dem since Jimmy Carter was President.
> 
> Did I care when Obama lied?  Yes.  I left the party.
> 
> ...


Context to you is right and left it seems.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I think we both will agree that money into a campaign is having less of an affect than other media like Facebook. Hence, way to go Russians with the bots attacking Hillary supporters Facebook pages. It was very effective.
> 
> The ACA was close but needed to be shored up. When the Dems had the votes, they should have pushed the Medicare for all card. The Senate bill is now out, so we can all comment. My comments are simple.  It is what was expected. The burden will switch back to the hospitals who will again, raise their rates to those of us with insurance. The cycle will continue until we break away from this middle man insurance system.


Who's the middle man?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

She will fit right in,
…Kamala Harris Blasts: Tax Cuts for ‘Millionaires’… ‘This Is Black and White’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

14/15 Felony Charges Dismissed Against Planned Parenthood Videomakers


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was responding to LE's post about how much Dems spent. I found it curios he did not state that the Repubs almost spent as much for a seat that had not voted for a Dem since Jimmy Carter was President.
> 
> Did I care when Obama lied?  Yes.  I left the party.
> 
> ...


Kinda funny... the libs are screaming that Trump is mot getting anything done yet they arr blocking his attempt at a fix for Healthcare. What a joke...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jun 22, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Kinda funny... the libs are screaming that Trump is mot getting anything done yet they arr blocking his attempt at a fix for Healthcare. What a joke...


Blocking what?  They had their night of a thousand lines and it was as serious as a hemorrhoid. They have no power unless the Repubs want to fix the existing ACA, then they would find help. The Repubs have the majorities. This is their party.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Kinda funny... the libs are screaming that Trump is mot getting anything done yet they arr blocking his attempt at a fix for Healthcare. What a joke...


I'm not even sure why dip shit republicans are so in a rush to bail out the socialist experiment of Universal Health Care/Insurance in its death spiral.  Baffled as to why dip shit Democrats aren't getting behind ACHA so they can wash their hands of the ACA death spiral.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm not even sure why dip shit republicans are so in a rush to bail out the socialist experiment of Universal Health Care/Insurance in its death spiral.  Baffled as to why dip shit Democrats aren't getting behind ACHA so they can wash their hands of the ACA death spiral.


Exactly how I feel about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Exactly how I feel about it.


win win for them, still a loss for the subsidizers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Exactly how I feel about it.


Dems should realize that the Donald is handing his head to them on a platter.  But they keep chasing the russian smoke.  Buncha dumb asses.  There's my $30 million dollar advice


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Dems should realize that the Donald is handing his head to them on a platter.  But they keep chasing the russian smoke.  Buncha dumb asses.  There's my $30 million dollar advice


Big D should just let the ACA crash 'n burn, and then point the finger at BHO.
I like the idea of HSA's, and pay as you go healthcare, with backup insurance for the big ticket items.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm not even sure why dip shit republicans are so in a rush to bail out the socialist experiment of Universal Health Care/Insurance in its death spiral.  Baffled as to why dip shit Democrats aren't getting behind ACHA so they can wash their hands of the ACA death spiral.


A win at any cost. Hopefully Cruz and co will slow this train down.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Big D should just let the ACA crash 'n burn, and then point the finger at BHO.
> I like the idea of HSA's, and pay as you go healthcare, with backup insurance for the big ticket items.


Too many insurance companies are stock holder owned and not insured owned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't you think it is time to stop luring these poor people in to come to the USA  just to build the dems voter base?
You people should be ashamed of yourselves.
Texas Heat Kills Three Illegal Aliens in Day


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh My: Jon Ossoff Received Fewer Votes Than The 2016 GA-06 Candidate...Who Spent Zero Dollars


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh My: Jon Ossoff Received Fewer Votes Than The 2016 GA-06 Candidate...Who Spent Zero Dollars


"Polls" had him up by seven points in May.
Dem donors are like moths in a sea of candles.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

*Ayaan Hirsi Ali on why Senators Kamala Harris and Claire McCaskill ignored her at last week’s hearing*
John Sexton Jun 22, 2017 9:21 PM

“what happened that day was emblematic of a deeply troubling trend among progressives…”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Todd Starnes Would Baseball Team Have Mocked Tebow’s Religion Had He Been a Muslim?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Here is to hoping they keep the bastard,
*Childhood memories for Barack in Indonesia...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

It's a start,
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/23/illegal-immigrant-blames-trump-after-college-says-she-cant-assume-elected-student-govt-position/


 

 Professor posts absolutely sickening comment about Otto Warmbier's death
 Illegal immigrant blames Trump after college says she can't assume elected student gov't position
 College compares libertarian student group to terrorists after free speech event
 Nebraska Democratic Party official says he’s ‘glad’ Scalise was shot, wishes Republican was dead

 TV

 Channels
 Glenn Beck
 Dana Loesch
 Jeffy Fisher
 Allie Stuckey
Check out all channels

 Radio

 MyVoice

Sign up
Login
  





www.theblaze.com

' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-Billboard_970x90-970x250_170">

' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-top-mobile_320x50_212">
*Illegal immigrant blames Trump after college says she can’t assume elected student gov’t position*
Dave Urbanski 36 mins





Ana Ramirez, 19, recently became the first undocumented student elected to Western Washington University's Student Board of Directors. But the school isn't letting her take the position because Ramirez hasn't received DACA approval. (Image source: KING-TV video screenshot)
49  Follow  Share

Tweet
Ana Ramirez recently became the first undocumented student elected to Western Washington University’s Student Board of Directors, KING-TV reported.

“I literally cried,” the 19-year-old Ramirez told the station at the Bellingham campus Wednesday. “I knew a lot of other people would be proud of me so that made me happy.”

But her tears of joy were soon wiped away when the school told Ramirez she couldn’t take office because she’s not a United States citizen and would be violating federal law by doing so because it’s considered “work,” KING reported.

“Until or unless an undocumented student candidate receives DACA approval, that student cannot be employed by the University in any capacity,” a school spokesman told KING in a written statement.


' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-In-Content_300x250_102">
Former President Barack Obama signed the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals law, which protects children of illegal immigrants, in 2012. President Donald Trump last Friday moved to keep DACA intact, which was an about-face from his campaign platform.

And Ramirez blames Trump for her decision to not apply early for DACA — as university officials urged her to do if she wanted to run for a student government position, KING reported.

“It was during a time when he was talking about repealing DACA,” she told the station. “It costs $495 to apply. I didn’t want to apply early and lose all that money.”






Image source: KING-TV video screenshot
Ramirez believes Western Washington University should let her take office while her DACA paperwork is being examined, KING reported.

“I mean, I already won this election,” she told the station. “There is no reason to take away this position. I’m fully capable.”

When asked why the university should make an exception for her, Ramirez told KING, “The rules always need to be challenged. This is something that wasn’t created for someone like me, or other undocumented students. That needs to change.”

She told the station that she hopes to become a member of Congress some day — and that this experience is practice for upcoming battles.

Ramirez’s campaign bio reads: “I’m running for VP for Governmental Affairs because I have a passion for politics and a commitment to fighting for the needs of students of color. Students of color are the most affected by the current political climate, and yet continue to be neglected. I believe we can best prioritize and fight for the needs of students of color through governmental affairs.”







* 






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2017)

I think Joe has gone into hyper-nutter mode . . . soon the whole screen will go into plaid.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think Joe has gone into hyper-nutter mode . . . soon the whole screen will go into plaid.


*No....you're really worried that the disgusting truth being slowly exposed about Democrats will reflect directly on YOUR character positions and judgement calls....*


*The first glaring example being swept under the rug is BHO & HRC's collusion with Russia.*

*The second disgusting item is the Pizza/Pedogate being seriously tamped down by the MSM and Democrats. *

*And for the record.*

*There is NO collusion with Trump and Russia......*

*There is NO obstruction of justice by President Trump......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think Joe has gone into hyper-nutter mode . . . soon the whole screen will go into plaid.


Yeah, screwed the pooch on that one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2017)

nononono said:


> *No....you're really worried that the disgusting truth being slowly exposed about Democrats will reflect directly on YOUR character positions and judgement calls....*
> 
> 
> *The first glaring example being swept under the rug is BHO & HRC's collusion with Russia.*
> ...


Take your meds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Take your meds.


I know it's a hard pill to swallow, but Hillary lost to the Donald. All the kicking, screaming, crying and projecting in the world won't erase your embarrassment, evah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Justice.
Major Victory For the Makers Of the Planned Parenthood Baby Parts Videos


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

At least they are honest about it, the crazy libs in here should take note.
Progressive Group: Screw White Working Class Voters


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

*Los Angeles Wants to Rename Rodeo Road ‘Obama Boulevard’*
And I will be the first one to piss on it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

*Absolute Proof Liberalism is a Mental Disorder - YouTube*
▶ 3:21


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least they are honest about it, the crazy libs in here should take note.
> Progressive Group: Screw White Working Class Voters


This is the "progressive" death nail.
People in the US dont want to become a third world nation.
We need to account heavily for the people who pay the toll.\
Regardless of race, the people who actually work, and pay taxes in middle America, are the biggest voice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> This is the "progressive" death nail.
> People in the US dont want to become a third world nation.
> We need to account heavily for the people who pay the toll.\
> Regardless of race, the people who actually work, and pay taxes in middle America, are the biggest voice.


And the most honest.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 23, 2017)

She forgot...

http://www.dailywire.com/news/17880/oops-clinton-foundation-admits-it-took-1-million-hank-berrien


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 23, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> She forgot...
> 
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/17880/oops-clinton-foundation-admits-it-took-1-million-hank-berrien


Ooopsy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> She forgot...
> 
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/17880/oops-clinton-foundation-admits-it-took-1-million-hank-berrien


She needs a Mulligan.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She needs a Mulligan.


She's already put five or six shots OB.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> She's already put five or six shots OB.


Sorry, I meant muzzle. My bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2017)

*What a piece of shit the Kenyan president was.
Thank God he is gone and we have a pro America man in office.*
Disgrace: Almost 100 Veterans Died Waiting For Health Care At Los Angeles VA Hospital
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/06/24/disgrace-almost-100-veterans-died-waiting-for-health-care-at-los-angeles-va-hosp-n2346050


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2017)

SUPREME COURT: IMMIGRANTS WHO LIE TO FEDS TO BECOME CITIZENS MAY LOSE CITIZENSHIP
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/06/24/supreme-court-immigrants-lie-feds-become-citizens-may-lose-citizenship/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2017)

If you ain't cheating you ain't trying!

http://wtop.com/virginia/2017/06/ap-analysis-shows-how-gerrymandering-benefited-gop-in-2016-2/


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SUPREME COURT: IMMIGRANTS WHO LIE TO FEDS TO BECOME CITIZENS MAY LOSE CITIZENSHIP
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/06/24/supreme-court-immigrants-lie-feds-become-citizens-may-lose-citizenship/


Like Melania?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Like Melania?


No, she is hot and pays her own way, she can stay.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, she is hot and pays her own way, she can stay.


She lied to the feds about her immigration.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> She lied to the feds about her immigration.


Well, the article says that immigrants who lie to the feds "may" lose their citizenship.
What did she lie about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> She lied to the feds about her immigration.


Liar


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Well, the article says that immigrants who lie to the feds "may" lose their citizenship.
> What did she lie about?


https://apnews.com/37dc7aef0ce44077930b7436be7bfd0d


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> https://apnews.com/37dc7aef0ce44077930b7436be7bfd0d


I doubt she gets her citizenship revoked.
What do you think?

The feds "may" revoke citizenship.
I think being the first lady might sway the decision.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> https://apnews.com/37dc7aef0ce44077930b7436be7bfd0d


You'll never convince people that think Trump is good for the country that they are brainwashed hypocrites. The rules they wish to enforce only apply to those they oppose. Whatever happened to good old solid conservative principles and values? . . . apparently they got "Trumped" away.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I doubt she gets her citizenship revoked.
> What do you think?
> 
> The feds "may" revoke citizenship.
> I think being the first lady might sway the decision.


As you like to say, we need to enforce the laws we have, we don't or she would have already had to deal with it.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I doubt she gets her citizenship revoked.
> What do you think?
> 
> The feds "may" revoke citizenship.
> I think being the first lady might sway the decision.


Exactly - those with the gold make the rules.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As you like to say, we need to enforce the laws we have, we don't or she would have already had to deal with it.


The local hypocrites admit she broke the law, but want to cut her some slack because of her influence.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Exactly - those with the gold make the rules.


The "may" part leaves discretion, and Im sure being the first lady will play into that.
I guess we all agree.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 25, 2017)

espola said:


> The local hypocrites admit she broke the law, but want to cut her some slack because of her influence.


I dont think thats very nice.
The law leaves discretion to the immigration authority.

Has anyone else who's lived in the White House ever broken an immigration law?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont think thats very nice.
> The law leaves discretion to the immigration authority.
> 
> Has anyone else who's lived in the White House ever broken an immigration law?


Reagan . . . if you count aiding and abetting the import of drugs.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_involvement_in_Contra_cocaine_trafficking


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont think thats very nice.
> The law leaves discretion to the immigration authority.
> 
> Has anyone else who's lived in the White House ever broken an immigration law?


I am still waiting  for the Kenyans original birth certificate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2017)

TRUMP: CALLING WARREN ‘POCAHONTAS’ IS ‘AN INSULT TO POCAHONTAS’
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/06/25/trump-calling-sen-warren-pocahontas-insult-pocahontas/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2017)

…SOURCES CLAIM LIZ WARREN, KAMALA HARRIS BEHIND DEBUNKED HIT PIECE ON TRUMP ASSOCIATE
http://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2017/06/25/jeff-zucker-cnn-retraction-russia-conspiracy/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

The Unsurprising Result of Seattle Raising Their Minimum Wage to $15 an Hour


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

*OOPS: Clinton Foundation admits it took $1 million from *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

*Bernie Sanders & wife share the wealth (with defense attorneys) – open thread*
 
By Doug Powers • June 25, 2017 10:45 AM
_**Written by Doug Powers_










Another Sunday cavalcade of odds and ends is here. We’ll kick it off with the story of how one of America’s highest profile socialists and his wife are sharing their wealth… with defense lawyers:

Sen. Bernie Sanders’ (I-VT) wife Jane Sanders has booked top notch lawyers to defend her against allegations of bank fraud.

The FBI launched an investigation into loans Sanders applied for when she was president of Burlington College, alleging that she lied to qualify for them.

A January 2016 complaint filed by Donald Trump’s Vermont campaign chair, lawyer Brady Toensing, originally requested the investigation.

The complaint alleged that Mrs. Sanders lied on a 2010 loan application from People’s United Bank for $10 million to expand Burlington’s campus.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2017)

*

Supreme Court rules for Missouri church in dispute over public funding access*

The U.S. Supreme Court on Monday ruled in favor of a Missouri church that sued the state after being denied taxpayer funds for a playground project because of a provision that prohibits state funding for religious entities. 
The ruling was 7-2. 
The case, one of the most closely watched of the term, pitted two provisions of the First Amendment against one another – freedom of religion and separation of church and state. 
Maureen Ferguson, senior policy advisor with The Catholic Association, called the ruling “a significant victory for fairness and government neutrality towards religious institutions.”
“The Supreme Court is sharply signaling in this decision that the government must stop its growing hostility towards religion and religious institutions, and that antiquated and anti-Catholic Blaine Amendments should not be used as a weapon to discriminate against people of faith.”

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/06/26/supreme-court-rules-for-missouri-church-in-dispute-over-public-funding-access.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

A whole plane full of new believers,
*Pilot tells passengers to pray after plane starts shaking violently...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Take your meds.


*I will take Meds to your house if you like, as for me half an aspirin every once in a great while.... *


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> …SOURCES CLAIM LIZ WARREN, KAMALA HARRIS BEHIND DEBUNKED HIT PIECE ON TRUMP ASSOCIATE
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2017/06/25/jeff-zucker-cnn-retraction-russia-conspiracy/




*Wow.....what did I say about Kamala Harris. She's Obama in heel's with another scrubbed past. *
*First stop to dig into her past is Willie Brown and Associates....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2017)

*A ‘very credible’ new study on Seattle’s $15 minimum wage has bad news for liberals*
By Max Ehrenfreund

When Seattle officials voted three years ago to incrementally boost the city's minimum wage up to $15 an hour, they'd hoped to improve the lives of low-income workers. Yet according to a major new study that could force economists to reassess past research on the issue, the hike has had the opposite effect.

The city is gradually increasing the hourly minimum to $15 over several years. Already, though, some employers have not been able to afford the increased minimums. They've cut their payrolls, putting off new hiring, reducing hours or letting their workers go, the study found.

The costs to low-wage workers in Seattle outweighed the benefits by a ratio of three to one, according to the study, conducted by a group of economists at the University of Washington who were commissioned by the city. The study, published as a working paper Monday by the National Bureau of Economic Research, has not yet been peer reviewed.

On the whole, the study estimates, the average low-wage worker in the city lost $125 a month because of the hike in the minimum.

The paper's conclusions contradict years of research on the minimum wage. Many past studies, by contrast, have found that the benefits of increases for low-wage workers exceed the costs in terms of reduced employment -- often by a factor of four or five to one.

"This strikes me as a study that is likely to influence people," said David Autor, an economist at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology who was not involved in the research. He called the work "very credible" and "sufficiently compelling in its design and statistical power that it can change minds."

entire article:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/news/wonk/wp/2017/06/26/new-study-casts-doubt-on-whether-a-15-minimum-wage-really-helps-workers/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

The left is having a real bad day,
Supreme Court Rules in Favor of Trinity Lutheran Church in Case with Religious Freedom Implications


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left is having a real bad day,
> Supreme Court Rules in Favor of Trinity Lutheran Church in Case with Religious Freedom Implications


So is CNN...

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/cnn-changing-russia-reporting-procedures-after-retraction-report/article/2627041


----------



## xav10 (Jun 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *A ‘very credible’ new study on Seattle’s $15 minimum wage has bad news for liberals*
> By Max Ehrenfreund
> 
> When Seattle officials voted three years ago to incrementally boost the city's minimum wage up to $15 an hour, they'd hoped to improve the lives of low-income workers. Yet according to a major new study that could force economists to reassess past research on the issue, the hike has had the opposite effect.
> ...


This is amazing stuff. You people on here like Fathead Joe and the Idiot Bear whack each other off about how not to pay employees $30K per year? Are you that cheap, or do you just have failing businesses, or what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> This is amazing stuff. You people on here like Fathead Joe and the Idiot Bear whack each other off about how not to pay employees $30K per year? Are you that cheap, or do you just have failing businesses, or what?


You need to earn it first, that's what is wrong with you obama supporters, all you want is free handouts from the upper class and middle class. No free lunch.
*Fifteen - YouTube*
▶ 0:55
Hat tip, Bruddah.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You need to earn it first, that's what is wrong with you obama supporters, all you want is free handouts from the upper class and middle class. No free lunch.
> *Fifteen - YouTube*
> View attachment 1107▶ 0:55
> Hat tip, Bruddah.


We are talking about how much to pay an employee who works for you. Do you understand that? Do you have employees? What does free have to do with it?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> This is amazing stuff. You people on here like Fathead Joe and the Idiot Bear whack each other off about how not to pay employees $30K per year? Are you that cheap, or do you just have failing businesses, or what?



Whack each other off?...Wow Joe I don't remember that. Did you buy me dinner first?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> This is amazing stuff. You people on here like Fathead Joe and the Idiot Bear whack each other off about how not to pay employees $30K per year? Are you that cheap, or do you just have failing businesses, or what?


Speaking of fat heads.
The fact is the raise in minimum wage according to the study has had a detrimental effect of those low wage earners to the tune 0f  $125.00 per month.
The article was posted to inform those that aren't near as intelligent as you obviously are.
If you have a problem with facts take them up with the University Of Washington, as they are the authors of the study.
Or what indeed?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We are talking about how much to pay an employee who works for you. Do you understand that? Do you have employees? What does free have to do with it?


The free lunch is the difference between what your accountant says you can pay an employee to stay in business and what the government mandates you pay regardless of what is good for your business and your employees.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Whack each other off?...Wow Joe I don't remember that. Did you buy me dinner first?


No, but I would have if you would have asked, cheap date for me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We are talking about how much to pay an employee who works for you. Do you understand that? Do you have employees? What does free have to do with it?


I understand, but you haven't a clue. I have 16 employees, and they have been here different amounts of time. You are saying I should give the new guy a raise equal to someone that has been with me for a few years and so on up the pay scale?
Obamanomics does not work, where have you been the last 8 years and 10,000.000.000.000 bucks ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I understand, but you haven't a clue. I have 16 employees, and they have been here different amounts of time. You are saying I should give the new guy a raise equal to someone that has been with me for a few years and so on up the pay scale?
> Obamanomics does not work, where have you been the last 8 years and 10,000.000.000.000 bucks ago.


You playing the reality card?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You playing the reality card?


Yes, these spoon fed, academia raised libs have no clue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We are talking about how much to pay an employee who works for you. Do you understand that? Do you have employees? What does free have to do with it?


*New study: Guess who’s getting the shaft from Seattle’s minimum-wage hike?*
Ed Morrissey Jun 26, 2017 5:21 PM


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2017)

Economists with the Institute for Research on Labor and Employment at the University of California-Berkeley have found similar results in studies of the six other cities that have raised their minimum wages in the past decade, and in the 21 states with higher base pay than the federal minimum. Businesses, they found, absorbed the costs through lower job turnover, small price increases, and higher productivity.

It’s the taxpayers who ultimately pick up the tab for low wages, because the government subsidizes the working poor.

Obviously, there’s a limit to how high you can raise the minimum wage without harming the economy, but evidence suggests we’re nowhere close to that tipping point. The ratio between the United States’ minimum wage and its median wage has been slipping for years—it’s now far lower than in the rest of the developed world. Even after San Francisco increases its minimum wage to $15 next year, it will still amount to just 46 percent of the median wage, putting the city well within the normal historical range.

The bigger threat to the economy may come from _not_ raising the minimum wage. Even Wall Street analysts agree that our ever-widening income inequality threatens to dampen economic growth. And according to a new study by the UC-Berkeley Labor Center, it’s the taxpayers who ultimately pick up the tab for low wages, because the federal government subsidizes the working poor through social-service programs to the tune of $153 billion a year.

http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2015/04/economic-collapse-prediction-minimum-wage-raise/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, these spoon fed, academia raised libs have no clue.


I find the lies you believe and post laughable at best, but actually sad that people like you carry water for the powers that be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I find the lies you believe and post laughable at best, but actually sad that people like you carry water for the powers that be.


So says the biggest HRC backer in Ca.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I find the lies you believe and post laughable at best, but actually sad that people like you carry water for the powers that be.


Jackie Mason: Dems May Win Again, They Just Don’t Know When or How
Laughable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

Liberal Nightmares Come True as Gorsuch Begins to Cast SCOTUS Votes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> This is amazing stuff. You people on here like Fathead Joe and the Idiot Bear whack each other off about how not to pay employees $30K per year? Are you that cheap, or do you just have failing businesses, or what?


Settled Science: On Minimum Wage, Basic Economics Again Rudely Intrudes on Liberal Dreams


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Economists with the Institute for Research on Labor and Employment at the University of California-Berkeley have found similar results in studies of the six other cities that have raised their minimum wages in the past decade, and in the 21 states with higher base pay than the federal minimum. Businesses, they found, absorbed the costs through lower job turnover, small price increases, and higher productivity.
> 
> It’s the taxpayers who ultimately pick up the tab for low wages, because the government subsidizes the working poor.
> 
> ...


Looks like your mother jones article from 2015 is wrong....
See the new study by the University of Washington commissioned & paid for by the City of Seattle to ascertain what the $15.00 minimum wage actually did for the folks it was intended to help.
Here's the link again:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...ether-a-15-minimum-wage-really-helps-workers/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Looks like your mother jones article from 2015 is wrong....
> See the new study by the University of Washington commissioned & paid for by the City of Seattle to ascertain what the $15.00 minimum wage actually did for the folks it was intended to help.
> Here's the link again:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...ether-a-15-minimum-wage-really-helps-workers/


Says I have to pay to read the article, hmmmmm. I'm sure you suckers didn't mind paying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Says I have to pay to read the article, hmmmmm. I'm sure you suckers didn't mind paying.


The article is not for semi-literates.  Stick to the you tube videos.  That's about all you progressive people can handle.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Says I have to pay to read the article, hmmmmm. I'm sure you suckers didn't mind paying.


No it doesn't...
When Seattle officials voted three years ago to incrementally boost the city's minimum wage up to $15 an hour, they'd hoped to improve the lives of low-income workers. Yet according to a major new study that could force economists to reassess past research on the issue, the hike has had the opposite effect.

The city is gradually increasing the hourly minimum to $15 over several years. Already, though, some employers have not been able to afford the increased minimums. They've cut their payrolls, putting off new hiring, reducing hours or letting their workers go, the study found.

The costs to low-wage workers in Seattle outweighed the benefits by a ratio of three to one, according to the study, conducted by a group of economists at the University of Washington who were commissioned by the city. The study, published as a working paper Monday by the National Bureau of Economic Research, has not yet been peer reviewed.

On the whole, the study estimates, the average low-wage worker in the city lost $125 a month because of the hike in the minimum.

The paper's conclusions contradict years of research on the minimum wage. Many past studies, by contrast, have found that the benefits of increases for low-wage workers exceed the costs in terms of reduced employment -- often by a factor of four or five to one.


"This strikes me as a study that is likely to influence people," said David Autor, an economist at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology who was not involved in the research. He called the work "very credible" and "sufficiently compelling in its design and statistical power that it can change minds."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2017)

Wonder if the kiosks get $15.00 an hour?
McDonald's hits all-time high as Wall Street cheers replacement of cashiers with kiosks Tuesday, 20 Jun 2017 | 1:45 PM ET | 00:39
McDonald's shares hit an all-time high on Tuesday as Wall Street expects sales to increase from new digital ordering kiosks that will replace cashiers in 2,500 restaurants.

Cowen raised its rating on McDonald's shares to outperform from market perform because of the technology upgrades, which are slated for the fast-food chain's restaurants this year.

McDonald's shares rallied 26 percent this year through Monday compared to the S&P 500's 10 percent return.
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/20/mcdonalds-hits-all-time-high-as-wall-street-cheers-replacement-of-cashiers-with-kiosks.html


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We are talking about how much to pay an employee who works for you. Do you understand that? Do you have employees? What does free have to do with it?


How much do you pay your employees?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How much do you pay your employees?


This new guy is a real peach.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This new guy is a real peach.


I was thinking its just a weez or rat mutation.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Says I have to pay to read the article, hmmmmm. I'm sure you suckers didn't mind paying.



*You have a problem with entrepreneurs don't you ?*

*Wait til you get caught sneaking onto those Golf Courses.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How much do you pay your employees?


*That's probably Wez's cubicle neighbor he had lure into responding here on this forum with lunches or the guy will " Rat "*
*him off and expose his under productive ways....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I was thinking its just a weez or rat mutation.


You maybe right, wezs love for me knows no bounds. 
He put me on ignore and made up this new dude, you are a pretty smart fucker too.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 26, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How much do you pay your employees?


From 65K to 300K.  i'm talking about common sense, not "studies." a person needs to make a living wage when they work for you full time. if you can't pay them, then you're a loser at operating your business, you should downsize or go work for someone else. so the question is, how much is that wage? it ain't much less than $15, if at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> From 65K to 300K.  i'm talking about common sense, not "studies." a person needs to make a living wage when they work for you full time. if you can't pay them, then you're a loser at operating your business, you should downsize or go work for someone else. so the question is, how much is that wage? it ain't much less than $15, if at all.


End of discussion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> From 65K to 300K.  i'm talking about common sense, not "studies." a person needs to make a living wage when they work for you full time. if you can't pay them, then you're a loser at operating your business, you should downsize or go work for someone else. so the question is, how according to their need much is that wage? it ain't much less than $15, if at all.


Bull shit.  Nobody that pays their employees that much money would post such nonsense


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

So nobody wants to answer my question about a living wage, especially in a place like California?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So nobody wants to answer my question about a living wage, especially in a place like California?


Get an education, learn a trade.
The cost of living in California is obscene.
Depending on where one lives in our great state, $45,000.00 a year still lands you at or under poverty level.
Working at the fast food counter asking if you want French Fries with your order, being unable to even count change back properly hardly commands $10.00 an hour much less $15.00.
The fact that mickey D's is placing kiosks, replacing 2500 workers, should tell you sumthin'.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So nobody wants to answer my question about a living wage, especially in a place like California?


I will have a go, if you can't afford to live here go back where you came from or go to a state where you can. This is a country built on capitalism, not handouts.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will have a go, if you can't afford to live here go back where you came from or go to a state where you can. This is a country built on capitalism, not handouts.


So if McDonald's saves money by using kiosks, those displaced workers will go someplace else, as you suggest. That's fine. But as long as McDonald's employs people full-time, they should pay them a livable minimum wage...surely you don't begrudge them making that from a huge, wealthy multi-billion dollar company like McDonald's. It's not a handout...it's minimal wages. I was in a union as a grocery store bag boy at 15, I was above minimum wage as a result...was it livable as an adult? No.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So if McDonald's saves money by using kiosks, those displaced workers will go someplace else, as you suggest. That's fine. But as long as McDonald's employs people full-time, they should pay them a livable minimum wage...surely you don't begrudge them making that from a huge, wealthy multi-billion dollar company like McDonald's. It's not a handout...it's minimal wages. I was in a union as a grocery store bag boy at 15, I was above minimum wage as a result...was it livable as an adult? No.


A livable minimum wage?
$10.00 an hour goes a lot further in Oklahoma than it does in California.
Counter work at a fast food establishment is a mindless, no experience necessary job.
The cost of your Happy Meal will sky rocket...
Entry level jobs that a kiosk can perform says it all. You better come up with a better plan for your future.
Entry level jobs are there to train people how to work, show up on time, take the initiative, interact with others, etc.
If workers don't like the wages they are making at Mickey D's, they too can, will and should go elsewhere.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So if McDonald's saves money by using kiosks, those displaced workers will go someplace else, as you suggest. That's fine. But as long as McDonald's employs people full-time, they should pay them a livable minimum wage...surely you don't begrudge them making that from a huge, wealthy multi-billion dollar company like McDonald's. It's not a handout...it's minimal wages. I was in a union as a grocery store bag boy at 15, I was above minimum wage as a result...was it livable as an adult? No.


Yes it is a livable wage.  If it's not a livable wage, your Union isn't doing the job you pay them to do, which is to extract wages.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So if McDonald's saves money by using kiosks, those displaced workers will go someplace else, as you suggest. That's fine. But as long as McDonald's employs people full-time, they should pay them a livable minimum wage...surely you don't begrudge them making that from a huge, wealthy multi-billion dollar company like McDonald's. It's not a handout...it's minimal wages. I was in a union as a grocery store bag boy at 15, I was above minimum wage as a result...was it livable as an adult? No.


That is why unions are a major part of the problem. Minimum wage jobs are not meant to support a family, they are a starting point in separating the makers from the takers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> A livable minimum wage?
> $10.00 an hour goes a lot further in Oklahoma than it does in California.
> Counter work at a fast food establishment is a mindless, no experience necessary job.
> The cost of your Happy Meal will sky rocket...
> ...


It is just a liberal way to extract more taxes from the public, income tax and sales tax of higher priced burgers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

Behind every socialist is a criminal.
*Can We Talk About Bernie Sanders And His Wife Being Under FBI ...*
https://townhall.com/.../can-we-talk-about-bernie-sanders-wife-being-under-fbi-invest...


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Behind every socialist is a criminal.
> *Can We Talk About Bernie Sanders And His Wife Being Under FBI ...*
> https://townhall.com/.../can-we-talk-about-bernie-sanders-wife-being-under-fbi-invest...


It's not Bernie that is under investigation, but his wife in her role as President of a small college.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

espola said:


> It's not Bernie that is under investigation, but his wife in her role as President of a small college.


I know you know what BEHIND means, you know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

Let's cut the crap, Obama was a horrible president,
*End of an Era: Barack Obama Has the Worst Supreme Court Record in History*
Joe Cunningham


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

espola said:


> It's not Bernie that is under investigation, but his wife in her role as President of a small college.


Apparently they're looking at Bernie too...

_Beyond the glare, federal investigators and FBI agents started to pull apart the $10 million financial arrangement. They showed up at Burlington College to sift through hard drives, audit reports and spreadsheets. They began to interview donors, board members and past president Carol Moore. “I was contacted and spoke with an FBI agent numerous times last spring, again last summer,” Moore told Vermont Public Radio in May 2017, “and recently, maybe a month ago.”
_
*A second letter to federal prosecutors in early 2016 alleged that Senator Sanders’ office had pressured the bank to approve the loan application submitted by Jane Sanders. “Improper pressure by a United States Senator is a serious ethical violation,” the letter asserted.
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/06/22/bernie-sanders-jane-sanders-lawyer-bank-fraud-investigation-burlington-college-215297*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

*You just can't make this stuff up,*
*Warren: Dems should stand for socialized medicine to win back Trump voters*
Ed Morrissey Jun 27, 2017 8:41 AM


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you know what BEHIND means, you know?


The title of the article you linked is "*Can We Talk About Bernie Sanders And His Wife Being Under FBI Investigation?".*


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently they're looking at Bernie too...
> 
> _Beyond the glare, federal investigators and FBI agents started to pull apart the $10 million financial arrangement. They showed up at Burlington College to sift through hard drives, audit reports and spreadsheets. They began to interview donors, board members and past president Carol Moore. “I was contacted and spoke with an FBI agent numerous times last spring, again last summer,” Moore told Vermont Public Radio in May 2017, “and recently, maybe a month ago.”
> _
> ...


That article points out that the letters in question were written by Trump's Vermont campaign manager.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

espola said:


> The title of the article you linked is "*Can We Talk About Bernie Sanders And His Wife Being Under FBI Investigation?".*


To repeat an often asked asinine question by some on the left ..."Why lawyer up if you're innocent?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

*This guy knows what's up, pay attention and he will educate you.*
* 

Mark Levin book condemning media, progressives, debuts No. 1... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

That's right you snowflakes, it wasn't a nightmare, it's real life,
Watch: Karen Handel Sworn In As The Newest Member Of Congress


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This guy knows what's up, pay attention and he will educate you.
> 
> 
> Mark Levin book condemning media, progressives, debuts No. 1... *


Have you ever listened to that idiot on the radio? I swear I though it was The Onion radio hour or something and like, after about 10 minutes or so, I came to the shocking awareness that he's real...and he has fans! We really are doomed as a nation. And when you start talking about "tyranny," then geniuses like the shooter at the ballpark the other day decide that the Second Amendment gives them the right to take down our tyrannical leaders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Have you ever listened to that idiot on the radio? I swear I though it was The Onion radio hour or something and like, after about 10 minutes or so, I came to the shocking awareness that he's real...and he has fans! We really are doomed as a nation. And when you start talking about "tyranny," then geniuses like the shooter at the ballpark the other day decide that the Second Amendment gives them the right to take down our tyrannical leaders.


You know the shooter was a lefty socialist supporter.
Typical snowflake, afraid of the truth.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know the shooter was a lefty socialist supporter.
> Typical snowflake, afraid of the truth.


I would bet that his nuttiness included a nice dose of your dim witted Second Amendment reasoning. What's a snowflake anyway? Or a cuk? I like how your frat has its own terminology. Reminds me of high school!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I would bet that his nuttiness included a nice dose of your dim witted Second Amendment reasoning. What's a snowflake anyway? Or a cuk? I like how your frat has its own terminology. Reminds me of high school!


You are a snowflake, you know what it is, delicate, safe space dweller, afraid of reality.
You think the constitution is dim witted? Not surprised, all libs are anti American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

I know this never happens, but it happened again.
I believe this puts us beyond the 3 million that the Supreme Leader referred to.
*Bring out yer dead! Someone else found registering dead Democrats to vote*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Have you ever listened to that idiot on the radio? I swear I though it was The Onion radio hour or something and like, after about 10 minutes or so, I came to the shocking awareness that he's real...and he has fans! We really are doomed as a nation. And when you start talking about "tyranny," then geniuses like the shooter at the ballpark the other day decide that the Second Amendment gives them the right to take down our tyrannical leaders.


http://www.theblaze.com/video/mark-levin-health-care-debate-reveals-that-republicans-are-progressives-too/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's right you snowflakes, it wasn't a nightmare, it's real life,
> Watch: Karen Handel Sworn In As The Newest Member Of Congress


Tired of winning yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Have you ever listened to that idiot on the radio? I swear I though it was The Onion radio hour or something and like, after about 10 minutes or so, I came to the shocking awareness that he's real...and he has fans! We really are doomed as a nation. And when you start talking about "tyranny," then geniuses like the shooter at the ballpark the other day decide that the Second Amendment gives them the right to take down our tyrannical leaders.


Did you go to the Husker Du School of Writing?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I would bet that his nuttiness included a nice dose of your dim witted Second Amendment reasoning.


You mean this dimwitted reasoning?
In 2008 case District of Columbia v. Heller, the *Supreme Court of the United States* held that the Second Amendment to the United States Constitution protects an individual’s right to bear arms for original purposes such as self-defense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tired of winning yet?


Not even close, you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you go to the Husker Du School of Writing?


Laughable, this guy has employees that make 300k? My ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

Fake news,
Leslie Jones Accuses Ritz-Carlton of Racism: ‘They Don’t Like Black People’


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Laughable, this guy has employees that make 300k? My ass.


at least heʻs pro-inequality.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> And when you start talking about "tyranny," then geniuses like the shooter at the ballpark the other day decide that the Second Amendment gives them the right to take down our tyrannical leaders.


Where is the evidence the shooter decided that the "Second Amendment gave him the right to take down our tyrannical leaders"? Been watching a little CNN lately?

Hint to the question: None...so on your way now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> at least heʻs pro-inequality.


Good thought, 65k-300k? WTF?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Where is the evidence the shooter decided that the "Second Amendment gave him the right to take down our tyrannical leaders"? Been watching a little CNN lately?
> 
> Hint to the question: None...so on your way now.


I told you this dude would have a hard time here.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Laughable, this guy has employees that make 300k? My ass.


Only one. The others are down from 150 all the way to 65. Only 6 besides me.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You mean this dimwitted reasoning?
> In 2008 case District of Columbia v. Heller, the *Supreme Court of the United States* held that the Second Amendment to the United States Constitution protects an individual’s right to bear arms for original purposes such as self-defense.


No, I mean idiots, like most of you knuckle-dragging townhall.com-reading ignoramuses on here, who think the 2nd Amendment is to protect us from tyrannical rule...like the kind that Levin talks about or the ballpark shooter? That kind of tyranny, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

It doesn't work, never has, never will.
*Illinois Becomes North America's Venezuela...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> No, I mean idiots, like most of you knuckle-dragging townhall.com-reading ignoramuses on here, who think the 2nd Amendment is to protect us from tyrannical rule...like the kind that Levin talks about or the ballpark shooter? That kind of tyranny, right?


Yes, foreign and domestic, if need be.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Who bailed out the bankrupt German Trump when he went under again? Was it big banks? Taxpayers? Please remind me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Only one. The others are down from 150 all the way to 65. Only 6 besides me.


We are talking US dollars not pesos. Amigo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who bailed out the bankrupt German Trump when he went under again? Was it big banks? Taxpayers? Please remind me.


You did. Or was it Russia.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You did. Or was it Russia.


Bingo. It appears that maybe it was Russia, doesn't it?


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are talking US dollars not pesos. Amigo


I pay more because I'm not a cheap greedy fuck like these new-fangled Republicans who worry about everybody else "taking" from their rich asses. And concern themselves with issues such as whether a huge corporation should be forced to pay employees a measly $15/hour (about $30K/year) to do business in Cali. I have good people and pretty much zero turnover. Do I make less as a result? Probably, but the customer is well served and the business is incredibly stable.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I pay more because I'm not a cheap greedy fuck like these new-fangled Republicans who worry about everybody else "taking" from their rich asses. And concern themselves with issues such as whether a huge corporation should be forced to pay employees a measly $15/hour (about $30K/year) to do business in Cali. I have good people and pretty much zero turnover. Do I make less as a result? Probably, but the customer is well served and the business is incredibly stable.


How's capitalism working for ya?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Only one. The others are down from 150 all the way to 65. Only 6 besides me.


Why the inequality?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I pay more because I'm not a cheap greedy fuck like these new-fangled Republicans who worry about everybody else "taking" from their rich asses. And concern themselves with issues such as whether a huge corporation should be forced to pay employees a measly $15/hour (about $30K/year) to do business in Cali. I have good people and pretty much zero turnover. Do I make less as a result? Probably, but the customer is well served and the business is incredibly stable.


But your workers aren't paid equally!!  What's up with that?


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But your workers aren't paid equally!!  What's up with that?


Because one has been with me 20 years and is far more senior than the rest. 2 are clerical so they're paid less. I'm into meritocracy...not like our German President or the last GOP silver spooner we had.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I pay more because I'm not a cheap greedy fuck like these new-fangled Republicans who worry about everybody else "taking" from their rich asses. And concern themselves with issues such as whether a huge corporation should be forced to pay employees a measly $15/hour (about $30K/year) to do business in Cali. I have good people and pretty much zero turnover. Do I make less as a result? Probably, but the customer is well served and the business is incredibly stable.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Hey Bruddah I hope it's working for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because one has been with me 20 years and is far more senior than the rest. 2 are clerical so they're paid less. I'm into meritocracy....


So is Mc Donald's.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Bruddah I hope it's working for you.


Sounds like its working for you. But proceed to talk out both sides of your mouth, when of course your foot is not stuck in it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Bingo. It appears that maybe it was Russia, doesn't it?


Yes, I advised The Donald not  release his tax returns just for that reason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Bingo. It appears that maybe it was Russia, doesn't it?


Appears and maybe is where you and yours have been living for the last year and a half.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sounds like its working for you. But proceed to talk out both sides of your mouth, when of course your foot is not stuck in it.


If he was in to meritocracy he wouldn't be in to min wage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I pay more because I'm not a cheap greedy fuck like these new-fangled Republicans who worry about everybody else "taking" from their rich asses. And concern themselves with issues such as whether a huge corporation should be forced to pay employees a measly $15/hour (about $30K/year) to do business in Cali. I have good people and pretty much zero turnover. Do I make less as a result? Probably, but the customer is well served and the business is incredibly stable.


Why stop at 15?
Read it and weep, tightwad.
*Republicans Most Generous People In The World, Democrats: Not So ...*
https://downtrend.com/.../republicans-most-generous-people-in-the-world-democrats-...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> How's capitalism working for ya?


They didn't build that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because one has been with me 20 years and is far more senior than the rest. 2 are clerical so they're paid less. I'm into meritocracy...not like our German President or the last GOP silver spooner we had.


Why did you skip the stuttering Kenyan? He couldn't hold a private sector job to save his life, he is the ultimate spoonie.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> No, I mean idiots, like most of you knuckle-dragging townhall.com-reading ignoramuses on here, who think the 2nd Amendment is to protect us from tyrannical rule...like the kind that Levin talks about or the ballpark shooter? That kind of tyranny, right?


Daffy?
Daffy is that you masquerading as Thurston Howell III ?
Good god lovey, I forgot what a pompous ass you can be....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sounds like its working for you. But proceed to talk out both sides of your mouth, when of course your foot is not stuck in it.


Tough to get ones foot in ones mouth when one has their head stuck up their ass...wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I pay more because I'm not a cheap greedy fuck like these new-fangled Republicans who worry about everybody else "taking" from their rich asses. And concern themselves with issues such as whether a huge corporation should be forced to pay employees a measly $15/hour (about $30K/year) to do business in Cali. I have good people and pretty much zero turnover. Do I make less as a result? Probably, but the customer is well served and the business is incredibly stable.


It's great that your "business is incredibly stable".
It's a wonder as you seem to be over caffeinated, over opinionated and way out over your fricken ski's
So how many folks do you employee Thurston?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

Classic,
*McEnroe: No, I’m not going to apologize to Serena Williams*
Ed Morrissey Jun 27, 2017 6:01 PM
Top Pick

“It was not necessary.”
Give John McEnroe credit for unintentional grandmaster trolling this week — and for sticking to his guns, advisedly or not. The former number-one men’s tennis player bluntly responded “no” when the _CBS This Morning_ panel asked him if he wanted to apologize to Serena Williams for remarks he made during an NPR interview, in which he speculated that the current top female player would rank “around 700” on the men’s circuit. On tour to promote a new book, McEnroe pointed out that his autobiography never brings up the topic, and that he was only guilty of an honest response to an off-topic question:

The hosts seemed aghast at McEnroe’s lack of remorse, although he did say that the exchange was “not necessary,” and that he’d rather talk about the book. (Even so, the panel kept at this topic for half of the segment.) A look at the NPR transcript shows that McEnroe has a point, and that Lulu Garcia-Navarro went out of her way to make a mountain out of a mundane observation:

*Garcia-Navarro*: We’re talking about male players but there is of course wonderful female players. Let’s talk about Serena Williams. You say she is the best female player in the world in the book.

*McEnroe*: Best female player ever — no question.

*Garcia-Navarro*: Some wouldn’t qualify it, some would say she’s the best player in the world. Why qualify it?

*McEnroe*: Oh! Uh, she’s not, you mean, the best player in the world, period?

*Garcia-Navarro*: Yeah, the best tennis player in the world. You know, why say female player?

*McEnroe*: Well because if she was in, if she played the men’s circuit she’d be like 700 in the world.

*Garcia-Navarro*: You think so?

*McEnroe*: Yeah. That doesn’t mean I don’t think Serena is an incredible player. I do, but the reality of what would happen would be I think something that perhaps it’d be a little higher, perhaps it’d be a little lower. And on a given day, Serena could beat some players. I believe because she’s so incredibly strong mentally that she could overcome some situations where players would choke ’cause she’s been in it so many times, so many situations at Wimbledon, The U.S. Open, etc. But if she had to just play the circuit — the men’s circuit — that would be an entirely different story.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

*Sarah Palin slaps the New York Times with a lawsuit – here’s why*
*
She's still got it.*






Sarah Palin is suing the New York Times for an editorial where they claimed she was the cause of the terrible shooting of then-Congresswoman Gabby Giffords by deranged gunman Jared Loughner. ( JIM WATSON/AFP/Getty Images)
Former Alaska Governor Sarah Palin is suing the New York Times over an editorial that cause an online furor for suggesting that she was responsible for Jared Loughner attacking then-Congresswoman Gabby Giffords in 2011.

In the stunning opinion piece from the New York Times editorial board, they said the crazed gunman Jared Loughner was influenced by a map with gun crosshairs above electoral districts.

“In 2011, when Jared Lee Loughner opened fire in a supermarket parking lot,” it read, “grievously wounding Representative Gabby Giffords and killing six people, including a 9-year-old girl, the link to political incitement was clear. Before the shooting, Sarah Palin’s political action committee circulated a map of targeted electoral districts that put Ms. Giffords and 19 other Democrats under stylized crosshairs.”

Contrary to their statement, there is absolutely no evidence whatsoever that Loughner ever saw that map, or that he was motivated by any political animus at all. He had become obsessed with Giffords long before the map was distributed, and he was found to be impaired by severe mental illness.


The New York Times later apologized and corrected the piece, but not before Palin took notice and lambasted them on her Facebook page.

“With this sickening NYT’s editorial, the media is doing exactly what I said yesterday should not be done,” she wrote. “Despite commenting as graciously as I could on media coverage of yesterday’s shooting, alas, today a perversely biased media’s knee-jerk blame game is attempting to destroy innocent people with lies and more fake news.”

“As I said yesterday,” she continued, “I’d hoped the media had collectively matured since the last attack on a Representative when media coverage spewed blatant lies about who was to blame. There’s been no improvement. The NYT has gotten worse.”

CNN’s Jake Tapper posted the first page of the complaint against New York Times that accused the newspaper of defamation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently they're looking at Bernie too...
> 
> _Beyond the glare, federal investigators and FBI agents started to pull apart the $10 million financial arrangement. They showed up at Burlington College to sift through hard drives, audit reports and spreadsheets. They began to interview donors, board members and past president Carol Moore. “I was contacted and spoke with an FBI agent numerous times last spring, again last summer,” Moore told Vermont Public Radio in May 2017, “and recently, maybe a month ago.”
> _
> ...


So they are afraid of Bernie so the go after his wife . . . just shows that Republicans go for the jugular. I wish Democrats were so cut throat, they are just too nice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you go to the Husker Du School of Writing?


As with me you can't dispute the message is that what you are getting at?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wonder if the kiosks get $15.00 an hour?
> McDonald's hits all-time high as Wall Street cheers replacement of cashiers with kiosks Tuesday, 20 Jun 2017 | 1:45 PM ET | 00:39
> McDonald's shares hit an all-time high on Tuesday as Wall Street expects sales to increase from new digital ordering kiosks that will replace cashiers in 2,500 restaurants.
> 
> ...


When will the customer base dry up due to automation, perennial low wages and the lack of jobs that will entail?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No it doesn't...
> When Seattle officials voted three years ago to incrementally boost the city's minimum wage up to $15 an hour, they'd hoped to improve the lives of low-income workers. Yet according to a major new study that could force economists to reassess past research on the issue, the hike has had the opposite effect.
> 
> The city is gradually increasing the hourly minimum to $15 over several years. Already, though, some employers have not been able to afford the increased minimums. They've cut their payrolls, putting off new hiring, reducing hours or letting their workers go, the study found.
> ...


Seems the "major new study" has a biased agenda.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/posteverything/wp/2017/06/27/seattles-higher-minimum-wage-is-actually-working-just-fine/?utm_term=.d879e311f05f


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bull shit.  Nobody that pays their employees that much money would post such nonsense


Trying to position yourself as some kind of advice guru, once again? The fact you did poorly (as you stated) during the last 8 years while the market soared should have put the brakes on that idea.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You have a problem with entrepreneurs don't you ?*
> 
> *Wait til you get caught sneaking onto those Golf Courses.....*


I'm not going to pay to read lies that's for sure . . . why do you post such complete nonsense?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> A livable minimum wage?
> $10.00 an hour goes a lot further in Oklahoma than it does in California.
> Counter work at a fast food establishment is a mindless, no experience necessary job.
> The cost of your Happy Meal will sky rocket...
> ...


Fast food as we know it needs to disappear and be replaced by actual, real food, not food "products". I don't understand why anyone would eat that crap. Where's What is up? He use to brag about his dollar menu escapades. Hope he didn't keel over from clogged arteries.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sounds like its working for you. But proceed to talk out both sides of your mouth, when of course your foot is not stuck in it.


Somebody had to, daddy isn't there to clean up little Donny boy's messes anymore.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> How's capitalism working for ya?


It's not "capitalism" that is the problem, it's greed, unadulterated greed. Isn't greed a sin?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So they are afraid of Bernie so the go after his wife . . . just shows that Republicans go for the jugular. I wish Democrats were so cut throat, they are just too nice.


Yeah... we all know how partisan the FBI is.....
Cut throat? See Debbie Wasserman Shultz & Donna Brazile along with many in the DNC...geezzzuss


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fast food as we know it needs to disappear and be replaced by actual, real food, not food "products". I don't understand why anyone would eat that crap. Where's What is up? He use to brag about his dollar menu escapades. Hope he didn't keel over from clogged arteries.


Can't argue the merits so just start rambling about how bad the menu is.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's not "capitalism" that is the problem, it's greed, unadulterated greed. Isn't greed a sin?


Spoken like someone who obviously has never owned much less ran a business....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's great that your "business is incredibly stable".
> It's a wonder as you seem to be over caffeinated, over opinionated and way out over your fricken ski's
> So how many folks do you employee Thurston?


My God man have some self respect, get up off the floor and wipe those tears away. You whine like a little baby when you see something you can't refute and realize how foolish it makes you look in your partisan haze.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Can't argue the merits so just start rambling about how bad the menu is.....


No, I honestly think fast food is damaging our society and adding billions to healthcare costs.

*Why Does Fast Food Get Such a Bad Rap?*

Fast food tends to be high in calories, fat and sodium, all of which can contribute to obesity, heart disease and diabetes. Many fast food places still use trans fat in their foods, although it has been banned in a number of places across the country. Consumption of trans fat can raise bad cholesterol levels while lowering good cholesterol levels.

*The Industry Sees the Need for Change*
Most fast food chains now offer nutrition information for their offerings and guides to making healthier food choices. Organic and natural options have appeared on some menus, and several chains offering natural and organic fast food meals have sprouted up around the country.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/92569-diet-fast-impact-u.s.-health/

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/10/opinion/10pollan.html?mcubz=2


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My God man have some self respect, get up off the floor and wipe those tears away. You whine like a little baby when you see something you can't refute and realize how foolish it makes you look in your partisan haze.


I wasn't attempting to refute anything Einstein.
Your alter ego Thurston Howell III is almost as big a buffoon as you.
You eat this nonsense up like a pig eating slop...Ramble On Daffy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Spoken like someone who obviously has never owned much less ran a business....


What does one have to do with the other? Capitalism is great, greed is wrong, where am I wrong there?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I wasn't attempting to refute anything Einstein.


Because you can't, never can, you just say shit with no backing, does it make you feel good to be an unapologetic asshole? Is that how you get your kicks? Do you tell others, "Hey, I play an asshole on a kids soccer site forum! Ain't that cool?"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I honestly think fast food is damaging our society.


Okay that's fine, I build dialysis clinics all over the country, it's my understanding that fast food and soda pop are killing people. 
Were we not talking about $15.00 minimum wage for counter help, be it MickyD's, or Taco Bell ?
Does the minimum wage help those minimally skilled get hired or hinder that process? 
Perhaps we can have a conversation about what's more dangerous, a gun in the home or Happy Meals?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because you can't, never can, you just say shit with no backing, does it make you feel good to be an unapologetic asshole? Is that how you get your kicks? Do you tell others, "Hey, I play an asshole on a kids soccer site forum! Ain't that cool?"


Ramble boy ramble...."Hey I deal with rambling assholes on a soccer blo..."
Daffy, there are no kids on this blog...you should be glad for that. They'd school your sorry ass too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah... we all know how partisan the FBI is.....
> Cut throat? See Debbie Wasserman Shultz & Donna Brazile along with many in the DNC...geezzzuss


And? There you go just throwing things out there that maybe fellow nutters know just by using the code words, but I don't listen? Read? From the sources you and yours never want to disclose . . . except lil 'joe, gotta admit he isn't shy about flaunting the insanity sites in gets his entertainment from.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ramble boy ramble...."Hey I deal with rambling assholes on a soccer blo..."
> Daffy, there are no kids on this blog...you should be glad for that. They'd school your sorry ass too.


Ahh, you're just a bitter, disgruntled, scared old fart that feels victimized by "Liberals". You'll be OK, come on out of the bunker, your "safe space" or whatever you call it. People are generally good people no matter what you think.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People are generally good people no matter what you think.


That is not what you say in here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As with me you can't dispute the message is that what you are getting at?


Disputing is pretty easy.  Trying to understand your cutoff and run-ons are a bit more challenging.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why stop at 15?
> Read it and weep, tightwad.
> *Republicans Most Generous People In The World, Democrats: Not So ...*
> https://downtrend.com/.../republicans-most-generous-people-in-the-world-democrats-...


I get all my info from Downtrend.com.  That's why I'm smart, but incredibly ill-informed. Dude, wake up and read facts presented to you from legitimate sources. Ya' know, like that book learnin' and stuff that we respected back when America was great and before we turned into a nation of dumbshits who don't know anything.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> From 65K to 300K.  i'm talking about common sense, not "studies." a person needs to make a living wage when they work for you full time. if you can't pay them, then you're a loser at operating your business, you should downsize or go work for someone else. so the question is, how much is that wage? it ain't much less than $15, if at all.



*You do not own/run a business from what I see in the post.....*

*First off No business owner would stipulate what you've just posted.*

*Secondly, any business owner will state that to operate properly you must first consider Profit and Loss.*
*Expenditures ( Employee costs are the first and primary consideration ), a true Business owner will *
*pay his employees a fair wage....but only as much as he absolutely has too..*
*You have presented an employee based argument for wages you deem fair, not from the employers *
*side....*

*Why would you arbitrarily list $ 65,000 to $ 300,000 and in the same paragraph list $ 15.00 as a base wage ?*

*$ 15.00 an hour is approximately $ 28,800 a year gross.. barely enough to reside on.*
*$ 65,000 a year is approximately $ 33.80 an hour. Not a fantastic wage, but livable.*
*$ 300,000 a year is approximately $ 151.51 an hour, now that's a wage to cackle about. But you better work your *
*damn ass off if you want me to sign those checks. *

*I'm not even going to explain to you the numbers needed to pay a wage in the third tier, as you should be quite clear on*
*risks to gain running a Private business in California in that bracket.*

*If you perhaps do run a business, you need some basic counseling on numbers....*


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's great that your "business is incredibly stable".
> It's a wonder as you seem to be over caffeinated, over opinionated and way out over your fricken ski's
> So how many folks do you employee Thurston?


Not many, just 6, plus me. Lion, it's not too late for you and Fathead Joe to educate yourself from the same sources that educated oh, I don't know, like Eisenhower and Reagan and Nixon, and come to some different opinions about things.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trying to position yourself as some kind of advice guru, once again? The fact you did poorly (as you stated) during the last 8 years while the market soared should have put the brakes on that idea.


That wasn't advice.  That was just a fact.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's not "capitalism" that is the problem, it's greed, unadulterated greed. Isn't greed a sin?


Sin doesn't exist.  Remember?


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So if McDonald's saves money by using kiosks, those displaced workers will go someplace else, as you suggest. That's fine. But as long as McDonald's employs people full-time, they should pay them a livable minimum wage...surely you don't begrudge them making that from a huge, wealthy multi-billion dollar company like McDonald's. It's not a handout...it's minimal wages. I was in a union as a grocery store bag boy at 15, I was above minimum wage as a result...was it livable as an adult? No.



*You exposed your stupidity with the above post, when you want to talk to Fishermen it's a good idea to at least *
*understand the tools they use to ply their trade.*

*A. What is a Fishing pole.*
*B. What is a Fish.*
*C. What do I need to do to make the pole and fish come together.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You do not own/run a business from what I see in the post.....*
> 
> *First off No business owner would stipulate what you've just posted.*
> 
> ...


I'm a little surprised all the Dr. Pritchett's of the world aren't barking Equal Opportunity or Inequality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I get all my info from Downtrend.com.  That's why I'm smart, but incredibly ill-informed. Dude, wake up and read facts presented to you from legitimate sources. Ya' know, like that book learnin' and stuff that we respected back when America was great and before we turned into a nation of dumbshits who don't know anything.


So you think we should pay dumb shits $15 an hour?


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You do not own/run a business from what I see in the post.....*
> 
> *First off No business owner would stipulate what you've just posted.*
> 
> ...


You lost me with the line about paying employees only what "he absolutely has to." I don't buy it and I'm enriched (in a variety of ways) by taking a different view. It's about productivity and stability and continuity. I want my skilled labor with extensive customer contact to operate at a high level.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you think we should pay dumb shits $15 an hour?


Yes, I think we should. I don't buy the argument that it's counter-productive to business. My Repyblican friends were all so quick to say, upon Obama's election, " taxes too high, none of my kids will grow up in California." But who just left? Nestle, the worst corporation in the world. Seems like most are staying. And as somebody else on here said, if you can't hack it here because of labor protection, etc., then move to Oklahoma or somewhere.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2017)

*xav10 said: 
Quote : " I get all my info from Downtrend.com. That's why I'm smart, but incredibly ill-informed. "*




Whois & Quick Stats
Registrant Org Domains By Proxy, LLC was found in ~12,991,941 other domains
 
Registrar GODADDY.COM, LLC
Registrar Status clientDeleteProhibited, clientRenewProhibited, clientTransferProhibited, clientUpdateProhibited
Dates Created on 1999-12-11 - Expires on 2021-12-11 - Updated on 2016-03-19
 
Name Server(s) SETH.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM (has 5,305,731 domains)
ZARA.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM (has 5,305,731 domains)

IP Address 104.28.26.136 - 152 other sites hosted on this server
 
IP Location 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 - Arizona - Phoenix - Cloudflare Inc.
ASN 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 AS13335 CLOUDFLARENET - CloudFlare, Inc., US (registered Jul 14, 2010)
Domain Status Registered And Active Website
Whois History 96 records have been archived since 2007-06-23
 
IP History 74 changes on 35 unique IP addresses over 13 years
 
Registrar History 4 registrars
 
Hosting History 22 changes on 9 unique name servers over 15 years
 
Whois Server whois.godaddy.com
Website
Website Title 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Downtrend – That's the direction of our freedoms.
 
Response Code 200
SEO Score 95% 
Terms 168 (Unique: 131, Linked: 163)
Images 15 (Alt tags missing: 2)
Links 44   (Internal: 42, Outbound: 0)
Whois Record ( last updated on 2017-06-27 )
Domain Name: DOWNTREND.COM
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Registrant Name: Registration Private
Registrant Organization: Domains By Proxy, LLC
Name Server: SETH.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM
Name Server: ZARA.NS.CLOUDFLARE.COM






*Age of Poster 18 - 25 at best......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You lost me with the line about paying employees only what "he absolutely has to." I don't buy it and I'm enriched (in a variety of ways) by taking a different view. It's about productivity and stability and continuity. I want my skilled labor with extensive customer contact to operate at a high level.



*We can play all day, but it will cut into your pay.*

*You do not own a Business, but if you wish to Lie....That's Ok.*

*Enjoy your summer time on this forum before you go back to the Liberal Educational Prison you are attending....*

*Just remember, I don't pull punches nor do any of the other members both Liberal and Conservative......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You lost me with the line about paying employees only what "he absolutely has to." I don't buy it and I'm enriched (in a variety of ways) by taking a different view. It's about productivity and stability and continuity. I want my skilled labor with extensive customer contact to operate at a high level.


So does McDonalds.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yes, I think we should. I don't buy the argument that it's counter-productive to business. My Repyblican friends were all so quick to say, upon Obama's election, " taxes too high, none of my kids will grow up in California." But who just left? Nestle, the worst corporation in the world. Seems like most are staying. And as somebody else on here said, if you can't hack it here because of labor protection, etc., then move to Oklahoma or somewhere.


Exactly, people don't need a living wage.  They need luggage and a U-haul.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *We can play all day, but it will cut into your pay.*
> 
> *You do not own a Business, but if you wish to Lie....That's Ok.*
> 
> ...


I am not lying. You can't handle someone who views these things more expansively, can you, Mr. Snowflake? Let me show you how to make more money. And I have 3 sons (24, 12 and 10) and I am also in favor of high inheritance taxes. It's not their money! And look what inherited wealth does to our youth and our nation's ability to create equal opportunities in business and elsewhere. All the money stays at the top and it's not earned. I own a business. My own business. True story, Snowflake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I am not lying. You can't handle someone who views these things more expansively, can you, Mr. Snowflake? Let me show you how to make more money. And I have 3 sons (24, 12 and 10) and I am also in favor of high inheritance taxes. It's not their money! And look what inherited wealth does to our youth and our nation's ability to create equal opportunities in business and elsewhere. All the money stays at the top and it's not earned. I own a business. My own business. True story, Snowflake.


The money always stays at the top.  The same people don't stay at the top with that money.  Equal Opportunity is grand isn't it?


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The money always stays at the top.  The same people don't stay at the top with that money.  Equal Opportunity is grand isn't it?


The same people don't stay at the top? I think they do, give or take the real disruptive pioneers like tech and other entrepreneurs. I thought most wealth now is inherited.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The same people don't stay at the top? I think they do, give or take the real disruptive pioneers like tech and other entrepreneurs. I thought most wealth now is inherited.


How can you be for meritocracy and support  min wage mandates?  You expect your boys to earn their keep.  Why not everyone else?


----------



## xav10 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How can you be for meritocracy and support  min wage mandates?  You expect your boys to earn their keep.  Why not everyone else?


Because unskilled labor has zero bargaining power and I don't admire the labor practices of places like China where people work for $1/day.  We are a wealthier nation who can afford to do better, with working conditions, wages, etc. So yes, I think those people that can't really cut it need a baseline salary, and that salary should be enough to not live in squalor.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You lost me with the line about paying employees only what "he absolutely has to." I don't buy it and I'm enriched (in a variety of ways) by taking a different view. It's about productivity and stability and continuity. I want my skilled labor with extensive customer contact to operate at a high level.


Skilled labor is one thing.
Unskilled entry level, first time, minimum wage earners is another....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Skilled labor is one thing.
> Unskilled entry level, first time, minimum wage earners is another....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because unskilled labor has zero bargaining power and I don't admire the labor practices of places like China where people work for $1/day.  We are a wealthier nation who can afford to do better, with working conditions, wages, etc. So yes, I think those people that can't really cut it need a baseline salary, and that salary should be enough to not live in squalor.


Unskilled labor has zero bargaining power because government took away the right of people to negotiate their own wages or labor cost.  You people and your one size fits all policies do much more harm than good.  Always remember that the true minimum wage is and always has been $zero.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because unskilled labor has zero bargaining power and I don't admire the labor practices of places like China where people work for $1/day.  We are a wealthier nation who can afford to do better, with working conditions, wages, etc. So yes, I think those people that can't really cut it need a baseline salary, and that salary should be enough to not live in squalor.


When Chinese workers are working for a dollar a day I often wonder what they were working for before that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because unskilled labor has zero bargaining power and I don't admire the labor practices of places like China where people work for $1/day.  We are a wealthier nation who can afford to do better, with working conditions, wages, etc. So yes, I think those people that can't really cut it need a baseline salary, and that salary should be enough to not live in squalor.


What do you mean by "people that can't really cut it"?


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2017)

espola said:


> That article points out that the letters in question were written by Trump's Vermont campaign manager.


http://digital.vpr.net/post/gop-trying-make-burlington-college-investigation-about-bernie#stream/0


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2017)

*California lost 9,000 business HQs and expansions, mostly to Texas, 7-year study says*

Roughly 9,000 California companies moved their headquarters or diverted projects to out-of-state locations in the last seven years, and Dallas-Fort Worth has been a prime beneficiary of the Golden State’s “hostile” business environment.

That’s the conclusion of study by Joseph Vranich, a site selection consultant and president of Irvine, California-based Spectrum Location Solutions.

Of the 9,000 businesses that he estimates disinvested in California, some relocated completely while others kept their headquarters in California but targeted out-of-state locations for expansions, Vranich found. The report did not count instances of companies opening a new out-of-state facility to tap a growing market, an act unrelated to California’s business environment.

Japanese automaker Toyota, which is consolidating its North American headquarters in Plano over the next couple of years, is one of those companies. The company is leaving Torrance, California, and two other locations to set up shop in Plano, where it will employ 4,000.

*It’s typical for companies leaving California to experience operating cost savings of 20 up to 35 percent, Vranich said. He said in an email to the Dallas Business Journal that he considers the results of the seven-year, 378-page study “astonishing.”
*
http://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/blog/morning_call/2015/11/california-lost-9-000-business-hqs-and-expansions.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *California lost 9,000 business HQs and expansions, mostly to Texas, 7-year study says*
> 
> Roughly 9,000 California companies moved their headquarters or diverted projects to out-of-state locations in the last seven years, and Dallas-Fort Worth has been a prime beneficiary of the Golden State’s “hostile” business environment.
> 
> ...


Yes, we lost the makers.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What do you mean by "people that can't really cut it"?


Maybe a bad choice of words, but I mean people in bottom rung jobs should still have a floor to their wages.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Maybe a bad choice of words, but I mean people in bottom rung jobs should still have a floor to their wages.


Truth is never a bad choice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2017)

5 Deadly Illegal Alien Criminal Gangs Thriving in U.S.A.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Maybe a bad choice of words, but I mean people in bottom rung jobs should still have a floor to their wages.


What if health care is more important than wages?  What if 40 hrs. a week is more important than $15/hr. at less than 40 hrs. a week?  When government mandates one size fits all wages,  they rob people of options that may be more beneficial to their particular situation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you think we should pay dumb shits $15 an hour?


How about the disabled, do you consider them dumbs shits as well?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What if health care is more important than wages?  What if 40 hrs. a week is more important than $15/hr. at less than 40 hrs. a week?  When government mandates one size fits all wages,  they rob people of options that may be more beneficial to their particular situation.


What if healthcare was considered taxable income?

https://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2015/04/14/the-worst-tax-breaks/end-the-exemption-for-employer-provided-health-care


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How about the disabled, do you consider them dumbs shits as well?


If I said I am disabled what would you say? Lol!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If I said I am disabled what would you say? Lol!!


I already know you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If I said I am disabled what would you say? Lol!!


Don't pay any attention to him, he is a little late to the party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2017)

*Redskins victorious against gov’t attempt to force the team to change its name*
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/28/redskins-victorious-against-govt-attempt-to-force-the-team-to-change-its-name/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)

Healthcare should be seperated from employment as all other insurances are.  


Hüsker Dü said:


> What if healthcare was considered taxable income?


What would be taxable?  The premiums?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yes, I think we should. I don't buy the argument that it's counter-productive to business. My Repyblican friends were all so quick to say, upon Obama's election, " taxes too high, none of my kids will grow up in California." But who just left? Nestle, the worst corporation in the world. Seems like most are staying. And as somebody else on here said, if you can't hack it here because of labor protection, etc., then move to Oklahoma or somewhere.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## xav10 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What if health care is more important than wages?  What if 40 hrs. a week is more important than $15/hr. at less than 40 hrs. a week?  When government mandates one size fits all wages,  they rob people of options that may be more beneficial to their particular situation.


You've got to do something and it has to be mandated by the government. if you want to overcomplicate like we do with tax laws, I guess you can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You've got to do something and it has to be mandated by the government. if you want to overcomplicate like we do with tax laws, I guess you can.


You are babbling, are you a husker alt?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You've got to do something and it has to be mandated by the government. if you want to overcomplicate like we do with tax laws, I guess you can.


What are you talking about?!!  Min wage is a tax law and it complicates things unnecessarily.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What are you talking about?!!  Min wage is a tax law and it complicates things unnecessarily.


The tax laws are found in the Internal Revenue Code, which does not (although I haven't read it, but I'm pretty sure) include the minimum wage regulations. I know you people hate facts when they don't fit your opinions, but smart people base their opinions on facts. Fathead Joe is an exception; he's smart but acknowledges that he doesn't base his opinion on facts.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The tax laws are found in the Internal Revenue Code, which does not (although I haven't read it, but I'm pretty sure) include the minimum wage regulations. I know you people hate facts when they don't fit your opinions, but smart people base their opinions on facts. Fathead Joe is an exception; he's smart but acknowledges that he doesn't base his opinion on facts.


Izzy ain't smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

I am sitting here watching MSLSD and these people act just like you people.  Morning Ho and company, ultra smart with all the answers, 100% anti trump and so condescending, talking down to the unwashed masses just like our elite posters in here. No chance these dopes make any headway in 2018 or 2020.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sitting here watching MSLSD and these people act just like you people.  Morning Ho and company, ultra smart with all the answers, 100% anti trump and so condescending, talking down to the unwashed masses just like our elite posters in here. No chance these dopes make any headway in 2018 or 2020.


That's not why they won't, if they don't. It is just really hard to compete with the simple message that the reason you don't make enough money and your kid is on opiates and your factory or coal mine shut down is because of taxes, immigrants, homosexuals, environmentalists and blacks. Jesus says pick up a gun and close the borders and stop listening to all those eggheads, like journalists and academics and scientists, who want to force you to give up your entire quality of life to all these "others" taking over. The Dems haven't found the answer to that message.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That's not why they won't, if they don't. It is just really hard to compete with the simple message that the reason you don't make enough money and your kid is on opiates and your factory or coal mine shut down is because of taxes, immigrants, homosexuals, environmentalists and blacks. Jesus says pick up a gun and close the borders and stop listening to all those eggheads, like journalists and academics and scientists, who want to force you to give up your entire quality of life to all these "others" taking over. The Dems haven't found the answer to that message.


So, what you are saying is you are in the minority.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what you are saying is you are in the minority.


Not in overall numbers, but because of gerrymandering and the conglomeration of people who don't think like that living in certain states and large cities, it appears I'm in the electoral minority. Thank God I live in California.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That's not why they won't, if they don't. It is just really hard to compete with the simple message that the reason you don't make enough money and your kid is on opiates and your factory or coal mine shut down is because of taxes, immigrants, homosexuals, environmentalists and blacks. Jesus says pick up a gun and close the borders and stop listening to all those eggheads, like journalists and academics and scientists, who want to force you to give up your entire quality of life to all these "others" taking over. The Dems haven't found the answer to that message.


UPDATE,
*1. OMG*

*Trump Tweets Mika Was ‘Bleeding Badly From a Face-Lift’*





*Scott Morgan/Reuters*


President Trump on Thursday attacked MSNBC’s Joe Scarborough and his _Morning Joe_ co-host and fiancé Mika Brzezinski, saying she was “was bleeding badly from a face-lift” during a visit to Mar-a-Lago last year. The president made the comments during a Twitter rant aimed at the morning show for its recent criticism of his administration—a rant in which he also labeled Brzezinski “low I.Q. Crazy Mika” and gave Scarborough the nickname “Psycho Joe.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Not in overall numbers, but because of gerrymandering and the conglomeration of people who don't think like that living in certain states and large cities, it appears I'm in the electoral minority. Thank God I live in California.


Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

Democrat party leader,
*Proud ‘Margaret Sanger Award’ recipient: Repealing O-care would dishonor God*
June 29, 2017 05:03 AM by Doug Powers


Um, yeah…
*Thank you, Jesus.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Not in overall numbers, but because of gerrymandering and the conglomeration of people who don't think like that living in certain states and large cities, it appears I'm in the electoral minority. Thank God I live in California.


I am glad you live here too, you being such a big money guy and all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The tax laws are found in the Internal Revenue Code, which does not (although I haven't read it, but I'm pretty sure) include the minimum wage regulations. I know you people hate facts when they don't fit your opinions, but smart people base their opinions on facts. Fathead Joe is an exception; he's smart but acknowledges that he doesn't base his opinion on facts.


I knew your company was fake.  If not for wages, the IRS would not exist.  Go back and read them again.  When you figure things out, teach e-taxes.  But don't send him anything to read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That's not why they won't, if they don't. It is just really hard to compete with the simple message that the reason you don't make enough money and your kid is on opiates and your factory or coal mine shut down is because of taxes, immigrants, homosexuals, environmentalists and blacks. Jesus says pick up a gun and close the borders and stop listening to all those eggheads, like journalists and academics and scientists, who want to force you to give up your entire quality of life to all these "others" taking over. The Dems haven't found the answer to that message.


The answer is the same tootse.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Izzy ain't smart.


True.  Brilliant is more like it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Not in overall numbers, but because of gerrymandering and the conglomeration of people who don't think like that living in certain states and large cities, it appears I'm in the electoral minority. Thank God I live in California.


Pfffttt.
Enough folks that voted for Obama twice didn't vote for Hillary.
Same districts, same voters.
Thank god we have the electoral college and a representative democracy....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> True.  Brilliant is more like it.


1SFer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pfffttt.
> Enough folks that voted for Obama twice didn't vote for Hillary.
> Same districts, same voters.
> Thank god we have the electoral college and a representative democracy....


And the republicans invented gerrymandering.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you speak Spanish?


Basic.  I've always loved Mexico and my kids have all played on top soccer teams so I do like to communicate with the other parents in their native tongue sometimes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Basic.  I've always loved Mexico and my kids have all played on top soccer teams so I do like to communicate with the other parents in their native tongue sometimes.


Interesting.
Your kids grow up in Mexico?


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Interesting.
> Your kids grow up in Mexico?


Nope. LA. In fact the two young ones walk to the very same elementary school as I graduated from (well, the 12-year-old graduated, the other is still there).


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nope. LA. In fact the two young ones walk to the very same elementary school as I graduated from (well, the 12-year-old graduated, the other is still there).


What is their native tongue?


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What is their native tongue?


My kids?  English and they have two fully American, caucasian parents. Mind telling me the point of your inquiries?


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> My kids?  English and they have two fully American, caucasian parents. Mind telling me the point of your inquiries?


Point of order - one does not have to be Caucasian to be fully American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

Two GOP senators seek to amend health care bill in order to protect Planned Parenthood
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/29/two-gop-senators-seek-to-amend-health-care-bill-in-order-to-protect-planned-parenthood/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> My kids?  English and they have two fully American, caucasian parents. Mind telling me the point of your inquiries?


You said that you, loved Mexico, and liked to talk to the other parents in their "native tongue".
I figured you must have lived there.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I knew your company was fake.  If not for wages, the IRS would not exist.  Go back and read them again.  When you figure things out, teach e-taxes.  But don't send him anything to read.


First, of all, nimrod, you calling the minimum wage law a "tax" doesn't make it a tax. It's not a tax. Taxes go to governments, not employees. Quit with the bullshit right-wing platitudes and get real. Secondly, get with Fathead Joe and figure out if you're angry that I'm a big earner, or is it because I'm lying about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Point of order - one does not have to be Caucasian to be fully American.


But, one [you] has to be dumb to be a dumbass-[you.]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> My kids?  English and they have two fully American, caucasian parents. Mind telling me the point of your inquiries?


So you and your husband are both white?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> First, of all, nimrod, you calling the minimum wage law a "tax" doesn't make it a tax. It's not a tax. Taxes go to governments, not employees. Quit with the bullshit right-wing platitudes and get real. Secondly, get with Fathead Joe and figure out if you're angry that I'm a big earner, or is it because I'm lying about it?


Ive been thinking about your wage claim.
How many employees do you have?


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You said that you, loved Mexico, and liked to talk to the other parents in their "native tongue".
> I figured you must have lived there.


Thanks for explaining. Nope, just used to travel there a lot and love the food and people and jungles and beaches and towns. The "native tongue" thing was because, as a soccer dad in LA with talented kids these past 10 years or so, probably most of the other parents I have met are from Mexico and Spanish is their native tongue..certainly at least half.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you and your husband are both white?


LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> First, of all, nimrod, you calling the minimum wage law a "tax" doesn't make it a tax. It's not a tax. Taxes go to governments, not employees. Quit with the bullshit right-wing platitudes and get real. Secondly, get with Fathead Joe and figure out if you're angry that I'm a big earner, or is it because I'm lying about it?


Obvi the latter, rather than the former.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ive been thinking about your wage claim.
> How many employees do you have?


6 employees, besides myself. I own the company.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Thanks for explaining. Nope, just used to travel there a lot and love the food and people and jungles and beaches and towns. The "native tongue" thing was because, as a soccer dad in LA with talented kids these past 10 years or so, probably most of the other parents I have met are from Mexico and Spanish is their native tongue..certainly at least half.


Really.
You figure "half" the kids parents your kids played soccer with were Mexican natives?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Basic.  I've always loved Mexico and my kids have all played on top soccer teams so I do like to communicate with the other parents in their native tongue sometimes.


Why?


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Thanks for explaining. Nope, just used to travel there a lot and love the food and people and jungles and beaches and towns. The "native tongue" thing was because, as a soccer dad in LA with talented kids these past 10 years or so, probably most of the other parents I have met are from Mexico and Spanish is their native tongue..certainly at least half.


Two of my kids' better soccer coaches were immigrants, from El Salvador and Scotland.  One of them had the advantage of being able to curse in a language the referee was  unlikely to understand.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> 6 employees, besides myself. I own the company.


The lowest salary you pay is $65,000 per year.
Do you own your own building, or do you rent?


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Two GOP senators seek to amend health care bill in order to protect Planned Parenthood
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/06/29/two-gop-senators-seek-to-amend-health-care-bill-in-order-to-protect-planned-parenthood/


They are women.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The lowest salary you pay is $65,000 per year.
> Do you own your own building, or do you rent?


 Rent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Healthcare should be seperated from employment as all other insurances are.
> What would be taxable?  The premiums?


Didn't read the linked article did you? . . . like always.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Really.
> You figure "half" the kids parents your kids played soccer with were Mexican natives?


Pretty much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> First, of all, nimrod, you calling the minimum wage law a "tax" doesn't make it a tax. It's not a tax. Taxes go to governments, not employees. Quit with the bullshit right-wing platitudes and get real. Secondly, get with Fathead Joe and figure out if you're angry that I'm a big earner, or is it because I'm lying about it?


No, what makes it a tax is the government mandate to pay it.  Taxes go to both government and employees.  Quit with the fake 6 person company.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Rent.


Who maintains the building?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pfffttt.
> Enough folks that voted for Obama twice didn't vote for Hillary.
> Same districts, same voters.
> Thank god we have the electoral college and a representative democracy....


True, just wish the Republicans had been able to see through the complete BS of Trump and nominated someone who could actually unite, understand what they are talking about and have some ability to get things done. Instead they just found the most opposite person to Obama in every way. A guy who's only perceived agenda is to wipe Obama and anything he touched off the boards. All because Obama told it like it is in regards to Trump . . . and oh yeah, made fun of him at that correspondents dinner, that was hilarious!


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Who maintains the building?


The landlord. Listen, my company is real, I was fortunate to be trained in a lucrative field and decided I could make more on my own than working elsewhere.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Interesting.
> Your kids grow up in Mexico?


Why would you ask that? I am the only gringo in my crew 8 right now (3 are from the valley). There are lots of hispanic, Spanish speaking families in SoCal . . . you need to get out more often.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't read the linked article did you? . . . like always.


I didn't.   It was from AEI so I assumed that it was good.  It is a summarized version of John Cochranes more comprehensive .pdf on the subject that I posted but you obvi never read.  Another podcast you might like:  
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/econtalk/id135066958?mt=2&i=1000379519452


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The landlord. Listen, my company is real, I was fortunate to be trained in a lucrative field and decided I could make more on my own than working elsewhere.


Most of the commercial buildings I have serviced have the tenant pay for basic maintenance, but your landlord may be different.
What do you figure your rent would be if the guy who trims the bushes, or cleans the office at night, made a starting salary of 65,000?

Is it safe to assume, you dont have anyone on your payroll who is in the "unskilled labor" category?


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Pretty much.


I became team manager as my boys got older, so I had the folder full of birth certificates in my care.  We always had at least a couple born in Mexico, plus, over the years, others born in England, France, Israel, Iceland, Japan and China.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> First, of all, nimrod, you calling the minimum wage law a "tax" doesn't make it a tax. It's not a tax. Taxes go to governments, not employees. Quit with the bullshit right-wing platitudes and get real. Secondly, get with Fathead Joe and figure out if you're angry that I'm a big earner, or is it because I'm lying about it?


He, as he has been told to, sees wages as unnecessary burdens on employers, hence "taxes" in his cultures parlance. The, "eliminate the minimum wage" people think that would cure all our problems, or so they are told.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why would you ask that? I am the only gringo in my crew 8 right now (3 are from the valley). There are lots of hispanic, Spanish speaking families in SoCal . . . you need to get out more often.


I understand that, but most of them are American.
We all have the same "native tongue", unless they are first generation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn't.   It was from AEI so I assumed that it was good.  It is a summarized version of John Cochranes more comprehensive .pdf on the subject that I posted but you obvi never read.  Another podcast you might like:
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/econtalk/id135066958?mt=2&i=1000379519452


Read mine first, then make your Lord almighty assessment of it . . . or are you pulling a Pelosi?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> I became team manager as my boys got older, so I had the folder full of birth certificates in my care.  We always had at least a couple born in Mexico, plus, over the years, others born in England, France, Israel, Iceland, Japan and China.


Always a couple, sounds about right.
On my daughter's HS team, there was one, although 90% of the team has Mexican heritage.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I understand that, but most of them are American.
> We all have the same "native tongue", unless they are first generation.


90% of job sites work in Spanish now, just a fact.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Most of the commercial buildings I have serviced have the tenant pay for basic maintenance, but your landlord may be different.
> What do you figure your rent would be if the guy who trims the bushes, or cleans the office at night, made a starting salary of 65,000?
> 
> Is it safe to assume, you don't have anyone on your payroll who is in the "unskilled labor" category?


The lowest paid are clerical. One is a mom so she works from home 2 days per week. My rent would be a lot higher, but if I'm rich enough to be a building-owning landlord, I should surely pay a fair amount to the companies or workers that maintain the premises. Cesar Chavez fought those wars for the farm workers, didn't he?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I understand that, but most of them are American.
> We all have the same "native tongue", unless they are first generation.


. . . and no, we have 3 from Mexicali (no English whatsoever), two from TJ (passable English), 1 from deep mainland Mexico (again passable English) and my boss from Lemon Grove (2nd generation, passable Spanish).


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 90% of job sites work in Spanish now, just a fact.


This is why metered immigration and assimilation is important.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and no, we have 3 from Mexicali (no English whatsoever), two from TJ (passable English), 1 from deep mainland Mexico (again passable English) and my boss from Lemon Grove (2nd generation, passable Spanish).


Green cards or citizens?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> This is why metered immigration and assimilation is important.


From my perspective it is I who needs to assimilate to them, they are the majority in my world.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

I am not such a lib when it comes to assimilation, however. I believe that's a necessity. Multi-racial, multi-national, multi-sexual...all cool...but I believe we should share a common American culture and language (but excluding Guy Fieri's food). The Swiss model is actually kind of interesting, where you have to bring friends and neighbors and other school parents to the hearing to show that you're assimilating with the Swiss, if you want to stick around.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and no, we have 3 from Mexicali (no English whatsoever), two from TJ (passable English), 1 from deep mainland Mexico (again passable English) and my boss from Lemon Grove (2nd generation, passable Spanish).


. . . and oh yeah me, gringo no nabla, well, muy pequito . . . but I got the certs and training none of them have.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From my perspective it is I who needs to assimilate to them, they are the majority in my world.


Your boss is an American.
Its up to him, if he wants his employees to assimilate on the job.

I have seen too many workers kept from learning the language of our country through the same derogatory system.

I have a guy who works for me who has been here for thirty years, and nobody ever spoke English with him on the job.
He's finally learning.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I am not such a lib when it comes to assimilation, however. I believe that's a necessity. Multi-racial, multi-national, multi-sexual...all cool...but I believe we should share a common American culture and language (but excluding Guy Fieri's food). The Swiss model is actually kind of interesting, where you have to bring friends and neighbors and other school parents to the hearing to show that you're assimilating with the Swiss, if you want to stick around.


The Swiss model is not so different than the original US model.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I am not such a lib when it comes to assimilation, however. I believe that's a necessity. Multi-racial, multi-national, multi-sexual...all cool...but I believe we should share a common American culture and language (but excluding Guy Fieri's food). The Swiss model is actually kind of interesting, where you have to bring friends and neighbors and other school parents to the hearing to show that you're assimilating with the Swiss, if you want to stick around.


In many ancient cultures they would bring outsiders into the fold and after a couple generations you couldn't one from the other, but again that was when it was few here a few there. Now it's half a country that needs to flee . . . with Russia on one side and the US on the other. Tricky, tricky, tricky . . .


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It was from AEI so I assumed that it was good.


I think I see your problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Your boss is an American.
> Its up to him, if he wants his employees to assimilate on the job.
> 
> I have seen too many workers kept from learning the language of our country through the same derogatory system.
> ...


He speaks to them in Spanish and me in English, it works. I believe our union was offering English classes, but quit due to lack of enrollment. Spanish is the first language of construction these days. When I first started they had to learn English.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The Swiss model is not so different than the original US model.


What was the "original US model"?  

Is that something real, or just more cowboy poetry?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The lowest paid are clerical. One is a mom so she works from home 2 days per week. My rent would be a lot higher, but if I'm rich enough to be a building-owning landlord, I should surely pay a fair amount to the companies or workers that maintain the premises. Cesar Chavez fought those wars for the farm workers, didn't he?


You pay someone $65,000 a year to work two days a week in a clerical position?


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Your boss is an American.
> Its up to him, if he wants his employees to assimilate on the job.
> 
> I have seen too many workers kept from learning the language of our country through the same derogatory system.
> ...


Is "derogatory" the word you want?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> What was the "original US model"?
> 
> Is that something real, or just more cowboy poetry?


Assimilate or evacuate.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You pay someone $65,000 a year to work two days a week in a clerical position?


5 days of work, 2 from home.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Assimilate or evacuate.


Did you intend that to have some meaning?


----------



## Booter (Jun 29, 2017)

Another banner day for Trump and his asshole supporters.  Very Presidential.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/29/media/mika-brzezinski-donald-trump-tweet/index.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, as he has been told to, sees wages as unnecessary burdens on employers, hence "taxes" in his cultures parlance. The, "eliminate the minimum wage" people think that would cure all our problems, or so they are told.


The only thing that minimum wage eliminates is the employee and employers right to negotiate a labor contract that they both agree on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Booter said:


> Another banner day for Trump and his asshole supporters.  Very Presidential.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/29/media/mika-brzezinski-donald-trump-tweet/index.html


Tell us how you really feel
Bootsie


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> 5 days of work, 2 from home.


You pay 31.00 an hour for full time "clerical work"?
What kind of other benefits do you provide?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The only thing that minimum wage eliminates is the employee and employers right to negotiate a labor contract that they both agree on.


Yeah, right, that's what they tell you. Think for yourself once in awhile . . . how many people would want to negotiate down from minimum wage? There is of course the "under the table" agreement circumventing any benefits, SS, taxes, etc.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You pay 31.00 an hour for full time "clerical work"?
> What kind of other benefits do you provide?


You are old aren't ya? $31 an hour really ain't that much these days . . . around 50 cents a minute. If you want good, dependable, customer friendly employees you pay them to be that way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read mine





Hüsker Dü said:


> Read mine first, then make your Lord almighty assessment of it . . . or are you pulling a Pelosi?


okay. I sent Pelosi packing like the DNC is trying to do.  Article read, although I knew what was going to be in it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2017)

Booter said:


> Another banner day for Trump and his asshole supporters.  Very Presidential.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/29/media/mika-brzezinski-donald-trump-tweet/index.html


Those f'n "deplorables"...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, right, that's what they tell you. Think for yourself once in awhile . . . how many people would want to negotiate down from minimum wage?


The unskilled worker that competes against skilled workers.  Those with little to no experience.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are old aren't ya? $31 an hour really ain't that much these days . . . around 50 cents a minute. If you want good, dependable, customer friendly employees you pay them to be that way.


Do you always speak for everyone?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The unskilled worker that competes against skilled workers.  Those with little to no experience.


You think skilled workers should make minimum wage? Are you some kinda commie? Maybe you need to go back to school and update your credentials?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you always speak for everyone?


Did I scare you again?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are old aren't ya? $31 an hour really ain't that much these days . . . around 50 cents a minute. If you want good, dependable, customer friendly employees you pay them to be that way.


So you're in HR now, huh? Fascinating.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> I think I see your problem.


That's the problem with you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are old aren't ya? $31 an hour really ain't that much these days . . . around 50 cents a minute. If you want good, dependable, customer friendly employees you pay them to be that way.


Obviously you don't have employees. Union thinking, union boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did I scare you again?


Yes.  You people are shooting those you disagree with.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, right, that's what they tell you. Think for yourself once in awhile . . . how many people would want to negotiate down from minimum wage? There is of course the "under the table" agreement circumventing any benefits, SS, taxes, etc.


That's the way my wife hired gardeners from the corner when we had a big job to do - $50 a day plus lunch and drinks.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are old aren't ya? $31 an hour really ain't that much these days . . . around 50 cents a minute. If you want good, dependable, customer friendly employees you pay them to be that way.


I didnt comment on whether it was too little or too much.
I just asked a question, following up a previous question.
This is how I learn things.


----------



## Wez (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> That's the way my wife hired gardeners from the corner when we had a big job to do - $50 a day plus lunch and drinks.


You pay $50 for a full day's work??


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> That's the way my wife hired gardeners from the corner when we had a big job to do - $50 a day plus lunch and drinks.


Ive never done that.
Maybe xavi should read you the riot act, instead of those of us who dont break labor laws.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I didnt comment on whether it was too little or too much.
> I just asked a question, following up a previous question.
> This is how I learn things.


As usual jumping to conclusions, reading more into the post than was there or intended...and of course the condescending projection....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> You pay $50 for a full day's work??


Rat posted on the old forum, how he hired illegals to do work around the house, as well.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> You pay $50 for a full day's work??


Plus lunch and choice of drinks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think skilled workers should make minimum wage? Are you some kinda commie? Maybe you need to go back to school and update your credentials?


Depends on their skill.  If I were a commie we would be comrades.  Credentials are over rated and protectionist.


----------



## Wez (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Plus lunch and choice of drinks.


I'm obviously far too generous...


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Rat posted on the old forum, how he hired illegals to do work around the house, as well.


I don't know that they were illegal - I never saw them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> That's the way my wife hired gardeners from the corner when we had a big job to do - $50 a day plus lunch and drinks.


What a rip off


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The only thing that minimum wage eliminates is the employee and employers right to negotiate a labor contract that they both agree on.


You've got to be kidding suggesting that the individual worker should be expected to negotiate with capital/corporation without a government- or union-mandated wage floor. I think we figured that out about 100 years ago. Unless #MAGA refers to the industrial revolution...and it might!


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You pay 31.00 an hour for full time "clerical work"?
> What kind of other benefits do you provide?


insurance benefits and very modest 401(k) benefits. I don't have shareholders and my experience suggests, as I have mentioned, that you pay more to make more.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You've got to be kidding suggesting that the individual worker should be expected to negotiate with capital/corporation without a government- or union-mandated wage floor. I think we figured that out about 100 years ago. Unless #MAGA refers to the industrial revolution...and it might!


The assumption being that the government or Union knows what is best for every worker.  Protectionist wage policies usually end up enforcing the real minimum wage, $0.00.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What a rip off


That was back when minimum wage was $5/hour or so.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You've got to be kidding suggesting that the individual worker should be expected to negotiate with capital/corporation without a government- or union-mandated wage floor. I think we figured that out about 100 years ago. Unless #MAGA refers to the industrial revolution...and it might!


As I have said many times - trying to make sense with Izzy is a waste of time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> insurance benefits and very modest 401(k) benefits. I don't have shareholders and my experience suggests, as I have mentioned, that you pay more to make more.


How is that you get that concept and embrace min wage for unskilled and skilled workers?  Two ambiguous terms that can be broadly defined.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The assumption being that the government or Union knows what is best for every worker.  Protectionist wage policies usually end up enforcing the real minimum wage, $0.00.


If you think unions and minimum wages are bad, then I was correct that your view of MAGA is somewhere around 1919, I guess.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you're in HR now, huh? Fascinating.


I have seen the cause and effect of higher wages. (see: Gordon Bethune, Continental Airlines)

http://www.sbnonline.com/article/from-worst-to-first-continental-airlines-ceo-gordon-bethune-s-forward-thinking-philosophy-set-the-standard-for-corporate-turnarounds/

Part of which wages went up from around $9 an hour to $14 and this was 1994.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The assumption being that the government or Union knows what is best for every worker.  Protectionist wage policies usually end up enforcing the real minimum wage, $0.00.


Plenty of us union workers cut our own deals with the companies we work for and the ones that don't produce don't work as much . . . but of course I am talking real word, real people, not conservative think tanks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> If you think unions and minimum wages are bad, then I was correct that your view of MAGA is somewhere around 1919, I guess.


Some people are just doomed to not learn from history but repeat it. We just need to not allow them to drag the rest of us back down with them. Of course people with real production jobs know about supply and demand, paper pushers just read about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Plus lunch and choice of drinks.


Do you make them listen to your boring babble?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you make them listen to your boring babble?


Obviously not for that kind of money....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

BREAKING: Kate's Law Passes House
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2017/06/29/kates-law-n2348456


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

Fired Conservative UCLA Lecturer: I Was Let Go for ‘Purely Political’ Reasons


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> As I have said many times - trying to make sense with Izzy is a waste of time.


Good feedback.  I'll try to dumb it down further.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Obviously not for that kind of money....


They can't speak English and he can't read it. It's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good feedback.  I'll try to dumb it down further.


Is that possible? You trying I mean.


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I am not lying. You can't handle someone who views these things more expansively, can you, Mr. Snowflake? Let me show you how to make more money. And I have 3 sons (24, 12 and 10) and I am also in favor of high inheritance taxes. It's not their money! And look what inherited wealth does to our youth and our nation's ability to create equal opportunities in business and elsewhere. All the money stays at the top and it's not earned. I own a business. My own business. True story, Snowflake.



*What a load.....*

*If you are you must be one of those under the table, double set of books kind a guys who's accountant does all the thinking...*

*You have presented enough info on this forum to wonder if you could even run a " Paletas " cart....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What a load.....*
> 
> *If you are you must be one of those under the table, double set of books kind a guys who's accountant does all the thinking...*
> 
> *You have presented enough info on this forum to wonder if you could even run a " Paletas " cart....*


I think your mommy wants you to go get milk and eggs.


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because unskilled labor has zero bargaining power and I don't admire the labor practices of places like China where people work for $1/day.  We are a wealthier nation who can afford to do better, with working conditions, wages, etc. So yes, I think those people that can't really cut it need a baseline salary, and that salary should be enough to not live in squalor.



*Your rhetoric indicates a " Tall Tale " at the very least. The other word rhymes with Fire....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Your rhetoric indicates a " Tall Tale " at the very least. The other word rhymes with Fire....*


Have you taken your meds today?


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think your mommy wants you to go get milk and eggs.


*I know you have a problem with the truth.....*
*I know you are jealous of productive people....*
*I beginning to think you have a middle age Oedipus Complex....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I know you have a problem with the truth.....*
> *I know you are jealous of productive people....*
> *I beginning to think you have a middle age Oedipus Complex....*


Oh, don't forget to get TP and those Crustables you like so much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Your rhetoric indicates a " Tall Tale " at the very least. The other word rhymes with Fire....*


Lire?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lire?


Did you mean Lyre? A plucked string instrument?


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That's not why they won't, if they don't. It is just really hard to compete with the simple message that the reason you don't make enough money and your kid is on opiates and your factory or coal mine shut down is because of taxes, immigrants, homosexuals, environmentalists and blacks. Jesus says pick up a gun and close the borders and stop listening to all those eggheads, like journalists and academics and scientists, who want to force you to give up your entire quality of life to all these "others" taking over. The Dems haven't found the answer to that message.


*Hey .....I think Adam Schiff for brains is posting on a Soccer Forum in an attempt to be the " Big " fish in a little pond ...!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you mean Lyre? A plucked string instrument?



*You are becoming a " Plucked " instrument...that's for sure.*


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What a load.....*
> 
> *If you are you must be one of those under the table, double set of books kind a guys who's accountant does all the thinking...*
> 
> *You have presented enough info on this forum to wonder if you could even run a " Paletas " cart....*


The word is "whose" and you have a weird thing with quotation marks and capital letters and bold print, dontcha there, Nono...to go with your witty name. I would say using my example there is hope for you, too, that in this great land of opportunity with some brains and elbow grease and training you can achieve your financial dreams, but I have read your posts and I do not want to give you false hope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you mean Lyre? A plucked string instrument?


No, I meant lire, it rhymes with fire, Get It?


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> My kids?  English and they have two fully American, caucasian parents. Mind telling me the point of your inquiries?



*Caucasian.....of Russian decent with light melanin or dark melanin ?*

*There is an investigation on going instigated by Lying Democrats about Russian influence in America, we wouldn't want *
*you to get caught up in it due to claims of Business ownership and Russian decedents in your family with " light " melanin skin.*

*We need a percentage count of the melanin by the melanocytes in your offspring to properly classify their race....*
*Otherwise we will deposit this post of your into the circular file with your fantasy of business ownership....*

*Colluding with the Democrats could be detrimental to your existence......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The word is "whose" and you have a weird thing with quotation marks and capital letters and bold print, dontcha there, Nono...to go with your witty name. I would say using my example there is hope for you, too, that in this great land of opportunity with some brains and elbow grease and training you can achieve your financial dreams, but I have read your posts and I do not want to give you false hope.



*Ah ya caught me on my English.....See those late night sessions with Bob are paying off.*
*Now let's work on those Business permits and bid bonds that you so desperately need to continue*
*working in LA County, whose lackeys will shut you down faster than a broken wheel on a Venice*
*can collectors shopping cart.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You said that you, loved Mexico, and liked to talk to the other parents in their "native tongue".
> I figured you must have lived there.



*He's full of Caca, and scared to admit the ownership of a Paletas cart....*


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Whatever happened to you, nono, that was then, not now. Shake it off and get back out there, big fella.


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why would you ask that? I am the only gringo in my crew 8 right now (3 are from the valley). There are lots of hispanic, Spanish speaking families in SoCal . . . you need to get out more often.



*Rat why did you respond to a Xav10 transgender post ?*


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Whatever happened to you, nono, that was then, not now. Shake it off and get back out there, big fella.


*You buy from me.....shake it....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You've got to be kidding suggesting that the individual worker should be expected to negotiate with capital/corporation without a government- or union-mandated wage floor. I think we figured that out about 100 years ago. Unless #MAGA refers to the industrial revolution...and it might!


Individual workers have individual needs, circumstances and, skill levels.  Employers have individual needs, circumstances and, skill requirements.  Negotiation is a good skill.


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You pay someone $65,000 a year to work two days a week in a clerical position?



*He's full of Caca, the wheels on his Paletas cart are older than he is....*


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Individual workers have individual needs, circumstances and, skill levels.  Employers have individual needs, circumstances and, skill requirements.  Negotiation is a good skill.


Fun debate! Next we can discuss whether or not we should have internal combustion engines. Or slavery.


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> That's the way my wife hired gardeners from the corner when we had a big job to do - $50 a day plus lunch and drinks.



*And THAT Sir is why we have a problem in the Southwest region of the United States.....*

*You and your spouse under cut the very rules in place in the United States to keep things in balance.*
*Mr Spola the hypocrite " I know all the FIFA Rules " and will pontificate as to the strict adherence of *
*RULES.....*

*You Fuckin Hypocrite....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that possible? You trying I mean.


Always possible.  Your turn to read.

https://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/papers/after_aca.pdf


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Fun debate! Next we can discuss whether or not we should have internal combustion engines. Or slavery.


*Not a good analogy, mechanical vs bio mechanical is the squabble of Democrats.....you know the Politicians who created the KKK to enforce their positions after a failed civil war was initiated to stop what you are slightly alluding to.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

espola said:


> As I have said many times - trying to make sense with Izzy is a waste of time.


*He's waaaaay over your head......so it's a waste of " Your " time.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Fun debate! Next we can discuss whether or not we should have internal combustion engines. Or slavery.


Nah I'd rather re-introduce you to the 1905 case of Lochner vs. The State of New York.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nah I'd rather re-introduce you to the 1905 case of Lochner vs. The State of New York.


Bad law. Long irrelevant. But citing a 1905 case shows how modern your argument is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I meant lire, it rhymes with fire, Get It?


Yes , quite, covfefe! "I meant to do that!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Individual workers have individual needs, circumstances and, skill levels.  Employers have individual needs, circumstances and, skill requirements.  Negotiation is a good skill.


So the squeaky wheel gets the grease? The golden tongued ones get more of the gold?  What about Boxer, works harder than anyone, never questions or complains about a thing, how will he be compensated in your every man for himself conservative wonderland?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Bad law. Long irrelevant. But citing a 1905 case shows how modern your argument is.


Okay, sure. First of all, I think the first thing to note about this case is its title. *It's Lochner--he was the employer of a bunch of workers in some kind of a factory, baking bread, I think it was. And then on the other side, it's New York. That's the State. This is a criminal case. And what they are doing is they are suing Mr. Lochner for either a fine or perhaps a jail sentence. And his crime is to essentially employ his bakers with their consent for more than 10 hours a day and 60 hours a week. And so these are maximum hour laws. *And the progressives love these laws. They were championed by people like Felix Frankfurter with a passion which is almost hard to imagine today on the grounds that they are protecting [?] workers from exploitations by their employer. *Now, the first piece about the story which is a little bit odd is it turns out none of the employees are protesting. *They'd worked under these arrangements for a long time with Mr. Lochner and are apparently happy with their lot. *If you then start looking at macro-data to see what happens with this exploitation, it's exactly what the competitive economist will tell you, is that these wages tended to rise slowly with productivity; nothing fancy, but steady and sure. And that the number of hours worked, ironically, during this period started to drop down because as the wages got higher, the workers decided that they would prefer a little more time and leisure; and they and their employers can make bargains for this*. So if you actually look at this as a market phenomenon, there is *tremendous social progress in the very period for which the progressives are claiming exploitation is the norm. And my favorite measure on this, Russ, is life expectancy. In 1900, about 46 years, 47 years, for men and for women, roughly the same. By 1920 it was up to 54. Now you don't get that by exploiting workers.* *The only way you can move those aggregates up is to also move people at the bottom. *And what drives it is in effect higher incomes, which allow you to get better food, and huge technical advances--in that period chiefly with the discovery of the various vitamin deficiency diseases like pellagra and beriberi. And the simple cures from them that don't require an FDA (Food and Drug Administration) or anybody in order to do something. So the picture on the ground is pretty good. But now what happens is: *Why do you bring this suit? And the reason it was brought was that these particular bakers were in competition with union bakers. *And union bakers in fact had different modes of production. They had a crew that came in the afternoon and baked the bread and went home; and then they had a crew in the morning that came in and packaged the bread and distributed it to their customers. But what Lochner's bakers did, was essentially they slept on the job. So they got in, did some work, went to sleep, got up again; and if you count the sleepless part of the work period they are always in violation, comfortably, of the maximum hour laws. So what you do is you have one mode of production which is differentially impacted by neutral, [?] neutral set of laws that are passed to drive them out of business. And Peckham, who came from New York State sort of understood all of this as part of the political economy.--Dick Epstein


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the squeaky wheel gets the grease? The golden tongued ones get more of the gold?  What about Boxer, works harder than anyone, never questions or complains about a thing, how will he be compensated in your every man for himself conservative wonderland?


Individual workers have individual needs, circumstances and, skill levels. Employers have individual needs, circumstances and, skill requirements. Compensation calculated by considering the aforementioned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *He's waaaaay over your head......so it's a waste of " Your " time.*


Time is one thing there is plenty of in Es ward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the squeaky wheel gets the grease? The golden tongued ones get more of the gold?  What about Boxer, works harder than anyone, never questions or complains about a thing, how will he be compensated in your every man for himself conservative wonderland?


Doesn't ca have an assisted suicide law?


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesn't ca have an assisted suicide law?


*Yeah ....California Politicians - Democrats will assist in that....SB128 was the Dems push in California.*
*Anything to change the demographics of California as fast as humanly possible....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Yeah ....California Politicians - Democrats will assist in that....SB128 was the Dems push in California.*
> *Anything to change the demographics of California as fast as humanly possible....*


I would sacrifice pelosi, boxer and feinstein from the white team.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would sacrifice pelosi, boxer and feinstein from the white team.


Why is always about looks and skin color?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2017)

A 15-hour work week. That's what influential economist John Maynard Keynes prophesied in his famous 1930 essay "Economic Possibilities for Our Grandchildren," forecasting that in the next century technology would make us so productive we wouldn't know what to do with all our free time.
This is not the future Keynes imagined. 

Many higher income workers put in 50 or more hours per week, according to an NPR/Harvard/Robert Wood Johnson Foundation poll. Meanwhile, lower-income workers are fighting to get enough hours to pay the bills, as shown in a University of Washington report on Seattle's $15 minimum wage publicized this week.

Yet some of today's best minds are making Keynes-like predictions. This month, Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak said robots will one day replace us — but we needn't worry for a few hundred years. 

In May, Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg told Harvard's 2017 class that increased automation would strip us not only of our jobs but also of our sense of purpose. 
*Special report:*Automation puts jobs in peril

*The problem: Skills gap*
Automation. Artificial intelligence. Machine learning. Many experts disagree on what these new technologies will mean for the workforce, the economy and our quality of life. But where they do agree is that technology will change (or completely take over) tasks that humans do now. The most pressing question, many economists and labor historians say, is whether people will have the skills to perform the jobs that are left.


*Machine learning: *Robots need work, but beware fascist AI
"We are moving into an era of extensive automation and a period in which capitalism is just simply not going to need as many workers," said Jennifer Klein, a Yale University professor who focuses on labor history. "It's not just automating in manufacturing but anything with a service counter: grocery stores, movie theaters, car rentals ... and this is now going to move into food service, too.

"What are we going to do in an era that doesn't need as many people? It's not a social question we've seriously addressed."


*See also: *Would you like fries with that? McDonald's kiosks expected to boost sales
Instead of worrying about the mass unemployment a robot Armageddon could bring, we should instead shift our attention to making sure workers — particularly low-wage workers — have the skills they need to compete in an automated era, says James Bessen, an economist, Boston University law lecturer, and author of the book _Learning by Doing: The Real Connection Between Innovation, Wages, and Wealth._

"The problem is people are losing jobs and we're not doing a good job of getting them the skills and knowledge they need to work for the new jobs," Bessen said.

Addressing this skills gap will require a paradigm shift both in the way we approach job training and in the way we approach education, he said.

"Technology is very disruptive. It is destroying jobs. And while it is creating others, because we don’t have an easy way to transition people from one occupation to another, we’re going to face increased social disruption," he said.

In this new age, Bessen said, we can't treat learning as finite. 

"We need to move to a world where there is lifelong learning," he said. "You have to get rid of this idea that we go to school once when we’re young and that covers us for our career. ... Schools need to teach people how to learn, how to teach themselves if necessary."  


http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/robots-stealing-all-human-jobs-isnt-the-problem-we-should-worry-about-this-is/ar-BBDrWDv?li=BBnbfcN&ocid=iehp


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2017)

A 15 hour work week.....continued

*Universal basic income*
A universal basic income (UBI) has been proposed as one possible solution to the loss of jobs caused by automation. A UBI would give everyone a fixed amount of money, regularly, no matter what. Proponents say not only would it help eradicate poverty, but it would be especially useful for people whose jobs are eliminated by automation, giving them the flexibility to learn new skills required in a new job or industry, without having to worry about how they'd eat or pay rent.

Some also suggest it would breed innovation. In his Harvard speech, Zuckerberg told the audience: "We should have a society that measures progress not just by economic metrics like GDP, but by how many of us have a role we find meaningful. We should explore ideas like universal basic income to give everyone a cushion to try new things."

Several countries are exploring or experimenting with a UBI, including Kenya, Finland, the Netherlands and Canada.

*Concerns about automation aren't new*
Americans have been worrying about automation wiping out jobs for centuries, and in some occupations, automation has drastically reduced the need for human labor.


In 1900, 41% of American workers were employed in agriculture, but by 2000, automated machinery brought that number down to just 2%, MIT professor David Autor wrote in the _Journal of Economic Perspectives _in 2015.
The arrival of the automobile ushered out horses, reducing the need for blacksmiths and stable hands.
In the 21st century, computers are increasingly performing tasks humans once did. 
But the relationship between automation and employment is complex. When automation replaces human labor, it can also reduce cost and improve quality, which, in turn, increases demand.

Such was the case in textiles. In the early 19th century, 98% of the work of a weaver became automated, but the number of textile workers actually grew. 

"At the beginning of the 19th century, it was so expensive that ... a typical person had one set of clothing," Bessen said. "As the price started dropping because of automation, people started buying more and more, so that by the 1920s the average person was consuming 10 times as much cloth per capita per year."

More demand for cloth meant a greater need for textile workers. But that demand, eventually, was satisfied. 

When ATMs were introduced in the 1970s, people thought they would be a death knell for bank tellers. The number of tellers per bank did fall, but because ATMs reduced the cost of operating a bank branch, more branches opened, which in turn hired more tellers. U.S. bank teller employment rose by 50,000 between 1980 and 2010. But the tasks of those tellers evolved from simply dispensing cash to selling other things the banks provided, like credit cards and loans. And the skills those tellers had that the ATMs didn't — like problem solving — became more valuable.

When computers take over some human tasks within an occupation, Bessen's research shows those occupations grow faster, not slower. 

"AI is coming in and it’s going to make accountants that much better, it’s going to make financial advisers that much better, it’s going to make health care providers that much more effective, so we’re going to be using more of their services at least for the next 10 or 20 years," Bessen said.

These examples, though, are of occupations where automation replaces some part of human labor. What about when automation completely replaces the humans in an entire occupation? So far, that's been pretty rare. In a 2016 paper, Bessen looked at 271 detailed occupations used in the 1950 Census and found that while many occupations no longer exist, in only one case was the demise of an occupation attributed mostly to automation: the elevator operator.

A 2017 report from the McKinsey Global Institute found that less than 5% of occupations can be completely automated.

*What's in store*
History has taught us a lot about how automation disrupts industries, though economists admit they can't account for the infinite ways technology may unsettle work in the future. 

When a new era of automation does usher in major economic and social disruption — which Bessen doesn't predict will happen for at least another 30 to 50 years — it's humans that will ultimately decide the ways in which robots get to change the world.

"It's not a threat as much as an opportunity," he said. "It’s how we take advantage of it as individuals and a society that will determine the outcome."

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mark...about-this-is/ar-BBDrWDv?li=BBnbfcN&ocid=iehp


----------



## xav10 (Jun 30, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> A 15 hour work week.....continued
> 
> *Universal basic income*
> A universal basic income (UBI) has been proposed as one possible solution to the loss of jobs caused by automation. A UBI would give everyone a fixed amount of money, regularly, no matter what. Proponents say not only would it help eradicate poverty, but it would be especially useful for people whose jobs are eliminated by automation, giving them the flexibility to learn new skills required in a new job or industry, without having to worry about how they'd eat or pay rent.
> ...


Great article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

These guys are worse than union workers,

*UPDATE: CONGRESS SKIPS TOWN; 218 DAYS OFF IN '17...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These guys are worse than union workers,
> 
> *UPDATE: CONGRESS SKIPS TOWN; 218 DAYS OFF IN '17...*


Ah yes another idiot who thinks they know all about "union workers" ask Bernie the plumber, he has a union employee in his house. Ask if she is a slacker? I doubt she is.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes another idiot who thinks they know all about "union workers" ask Bernie the plumber, he has a union employee in his house. Ask if she is a slacker? I doubt she is.


Wasn't America at its greatest when unions were strongest? I mean non-public unions...isn't that when he had a strong middle class?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Wasn't America at its greatest when unions were strongest? I mean non-public unions...isn't that when he had a strong middle class?


Yep, everyone's wages and work conditions got better the stronger unions grew. The war on non-public unions, as you put it, is basically the war on the middle class. Production based incentives (having and keeping a job in my case) are what makes companies money. Non-union companies never keep up with safety and production advancements and when they do (due to trying to keep up with union production) they soon fall off. They can attempt to mimic union safety and production, and that is fine, but once the union is gone all standards fall. The cooperation I work for is international, the only union branch is here on the west coast SD, LA, SF areas, and also are the companies most profitable. You pay for what you get as a consumer and as as industry. Low pay, unsafe conditions, lack of benefits lead to a lot of employee turnover and retraining costs. The best always want to be where their compensation is greatest, that is the American way, that is capitalism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is always about looks and skin color?


Because they are white. I am giving them to whatever race will have them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes another idiot who thinks they know all about "union workers" ask Bernie the plumber, he has a union employee in his house. Ask if she is a slacker? I doubt she is.


I am sure she is not, Bernie wouldn't have it. You on the other hand obviously didn't enough male guidance growing up, I am here for you. All you have to do is drive through any city and check out the city workers, 1 working and 3 watching. Not all union workers are slackers but the vast majority are. Especially you.
My son is in a union.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they are white. I am giving them to whatever race will have them.


So there are teams? Everyone in your world is lumped together by skin color?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Wasn't America at its greatest when unions were strongest? I mean non-public unions...isn't that when he had a strong middle class?


Maybe, but then they over reached and pissed off the middle class.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So there are teams? Everyone in your world is lumped together by skin color?


No, I just said I would gladly give them to whatever race will have them, it's called diversity.
You see? I am evolving.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure she is not, Bernie wouldn't have it. You on the other hand obviously didn't enough male guidance growing up, I am here for you. All you have to do is drive through any city and check out the city workers, 1 working and 3 watching. Not all union workers are slackers but the vast majority are. Especially you.
> My son is in a union.


As Bernie will inform you, as will anyone with a grasp of these things, there is a difference between private industry unions and public ones. You, once again, are convoluting two separate and distinctly different entities.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I just said I would gladly give them to whatever race will have them, it's called diversity.
> You see? I am evolving.


No, no your aren't, you are digressing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, everyone's wages and work conditions got better the stronger unions grew. The war on non-public unions, as you put it, is basically the war on the middle class. Production based incentives (having and keeping a job in my case) are what makes companies money. Non-union companies never keep up with safety and production advancements and when they do (due to trying to keep up with union production) they soon fall off. They can attempt to mimic union safety and production, and that is fine, but once the union is gone all standards fall. The cooperation I work for is international, the only union branch is here on the west coast SD, LA, SF areas, and also are the companies most profitable. You pay for what you get as a consumer and as as industry. Low pay, unsafe conditions, lack of benefits lead to a lot of employee turnover and retraining costs. The best always want to be where their compensation is greatest, that is the American way, that is capitalism.


Maybe when the unions started, but they haven't been necessary since WWII.
You preaching capitalism and the American way makes me want to puke.
Unions and capitalism have nothing to do with each other. Oxymoron.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As Bernie will inform you, as will anyone with a grasp of these things, there is a difference between private industry unions and public ones. You, once again, are convoluting two separate and distinctly different entities.


No I am not, private unions are a dying breed and are unnecessary. Public sector union bosses are mostly a bunch of crooks and are all unnecessary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but then they over reached and pissed off the middle class.


Unions made the middle class, unions are the middle class, the middle classes wages rose because of unions. Unions have been fought since day one. The same propaganda machine that tells you the earth can absorb the pollutants we throw at it, are the same ones that have you believing and voting against your own best interests. PEU's are a monopoly and should be reorganized, but their only resemblance to private industry unions is the word union only. 

We tried everyman for himself, negotiate your own deal separately back in the late 1880's early 1990's, we ended up with kids as young as 5 working to help feed the family while both parents worked 70, 80, 90 hour work weeks for little to nothing in squalid conditions . . . how do you think the "Robber Barons" came into being?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No I am not, private unions are a dying breed and are unnecessary. Public sector union bosses are mostly a bunch of crooks and are all unnecessary.


You just did it in one post after denying it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe when the unions started, but they haven't been necessary since WWII.
> You preaching capitalism and the American way makes me want to puke.
> Unions and capitalism have nothing to do with each other. Oxymoron.


Look up Reagan/Polish unions . . . "One of the most elemental human rights"


----------



## Wez (Jun 30, 2017)

Collective bargaining is a natural check and balance in Capitalism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look up Reagan/Polish unions . . . "One of the most elemental human rights"


What does polish unions have to do with the US? Being in a union is a human right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does polish unions have to do with the US? Being in a union is a human right?


You really do look foolish parroting right wing cooperate sponsored propaganda with no footing in the truth, but what's new . . . do some research if you want to discuss the corporatization of the nation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really do look foolish parroting right wing cooperate sponsored propaganda with no footing in the truth, but what's new . . . do some research if you want to discuss the corporatization of the nation.


I am just responding to your post? Is what you posted true? If it is you should be able to answer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am just responding to your post? Is what you posted true? If it is you should be able to answer.


Google Reagan/Polish unions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am just responding to your post? Is what you posted true? If it is you should be able to answer.


You are scrambling now as you have no idea of the subject you are attempting to discuss, inform yourself or don't comment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are scrambling now as you have no idea of the subject you are attempting to discuss, inform yourself or don't comment.


Is this what you are referring to?
*Whatever Happened to Unions? Ronald Reagan - Daily Kos*
https://www.dailykos.com/story/.../-Whatever-Happened-to-Unions-Ronald-Reagan


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this what you are referring to?
> *Whatever Happened to Unions? Ronald Reagan - Daily Kos*
> https://www.dailykos.com/story/.../-Whatever-Happened-to-Unions-Ronald-Reagan


That would be the flip side, the domestic side, when the powers that be said not here.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 30, 2017)

I just think that if Joe really believes this stuff, I hope he's really rich. If not, he's getting played by people who make my kind of money! All the middle-class folks who are losing ground to the rich and blaming the poor are such dupes of the rich! It's like my neighbors across the street said to me at a dinner party they were hosting shortly after Obama was elected and they and their hedge fund friends were bitching about taxes. I said "5% increase, what's the big deal? Be thankful" and he looked at the catering crew and within earshot of the servers said "maybe 5% is the difference between me hiring these caterers or not. It hurts the economy." He was dead serious. Your people, Sheriff Joe!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That would be the flip side, the domestic side, when the powers that be said not here.


You are babbling, again.
The only thing Unions do, as far as I am concerned is protect many lazy workers and drive up the cost of production and drive up taxes.
*Ironworkers' union boss, 73, gets 19 years in prison - Philly.com*
www.philly.com/.../20150721_Ironworkers_union__73__boss_gets_19_years_in_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are babbling, again.
> The only thing Unions do, as far as I am concerned is protect many lazy workers and drive up the cost of production and drive up taxes.
> *Ironworkers' union boss, 73, gets 19 years in prison - Philly.com*
> www.philly.com/.../20150721_Ironworkers_union__73__boss_gets_19_years_in_


Then you have no idea how my union works and I can only speak for that. We have a few lazy workers, that spend most of their career in the hall sitting on their ass waiting for "the big job". Those who work steady produce for the contractor, the union only helps you find jobs, it's your responsibility to keep it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are babbling, again.
> The only thing Unions do, as far as I am concerned is protect many lazy workers and drive up the cost of production and drive up taxes.
> *Ironworkers' union boss, 73, gets 19 years in prison - Philly.com*
> www.philly.com/.../20150721_Ironworkers_union__73__boss_gets_19_years_in_


Nono use to try the same BS until even some on your side of the pitch corrected him. I agree with some of the complaints regarding PEU's, but again that is a completely different world than mine. I've seen many a strong, hearty men drop out trying to do what I do . . . all the union will do for them at that point is offer them welding classes or tell them Burger King needs people too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I just think that if Joe really believes this stuff, I hope he's really rich. If not, he's getting played by people who make my kind of money! All the middle-class folks who are losing ground to the rich and blaming the poor are such dupes of the rich! It's like my neighbors across the street said to me at a dinner party they were hosting shortly after Obama was elected and they and their hedge fund friends were bitching about taxes. I said "5% increase, what's the big deal? Be thankful" and he looked at the catering crew and within earshot of the servers said "maybe 5% is the difference between me hiring these caterers or not. It hurts the economy." He was dead serious. Your people, Sheriff Joe!


Yes,
You will really be at home with the elites in here, you lie just as bad as they do.
Anyone who brags to strangers about what they have must not have much.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes,
> You will really be at home with the elites in here, you lie just as bad as they do.
> Anyone who brags to strangers about what they have must not have much.


Joe you don't know who I am so the bragging doesn't get me anywhere...but to position myself as a hard-working American who makes a lot of money and knows the deck is stacked against those who don't...and not because of increasing civil rights or immigration or gun laws. I see it every day and the millionaires are laughing at the suckers like you...so is Trump!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe you don't know who I am so the bragging doesn't get me anywhere...but to position myself as a hard-working American who makes a lot of money and knows the deck is stacked against those who don't...and not because of increasing civil rights or immigration or gun laws. I see it every day and the millionaires are laughing at the suckers like you...so is Trump!


Really, what does my kind of money mean?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Really, what does my kind of money mean?


You really are a slow witted dullard aren't you?. . .  and I just thought you played one in here to make conservatives look dumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a slow witted dullard aren't you?. . .  and I just thought you played one in here to make conservatives look dumb.


You can't figure it out either, huh?
It must mean old money.
Obviously he is too stupid to make it on his own, mommy must have left it to him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't figure it out either, huh?
> It must mean old money.
> Obviously he is too stupid to make it on his own, mommy must have left it to him.


Envious jealousy is a sin. Quit being such a cry baby.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a slow witted dullard aren't you?. . .  and I just thought you played one in here to make conservatives look dumb.


Making you look smart takes a village.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Making you look smart takes a village.


No, just The Kitchen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, just The Kitchen.


Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Envious jealousy is a sin. Quit being such a cry baby.


You know wez is gonna be pissed when he finds out you are sticking up for her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't flatter yourself.


Why do you think I keep coming back in here? I like going in Walmart from time to time as well, makes me very thankful for what I have.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you think I keep coming back in here? I like going in Walmart from time to time as well, makes me very thankful for what I have.


That's fine.  I don't think you're ready for Amazon yet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you think I keep coming back in here? I like going in Walmart from time to time as well, makes me very thankful for what I have.


Sounds like Hillarys' campaign strategy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's fine.  I don't think you're ready for Amazon yet.


If I had any inkling what that meant I might respond . . . must be another code word hot out of the swamp.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If I had any inkling what that meant I might respond . . . must be another code word hot out of the swamp.


No problem.  I thought I'd match the obscurity of your Walmart reference by pointing out your snobbishness.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No problem.  I thought I'd match the obscurity of your Walmart reference by pointing out your snobbishness.


"obscurity"? Have you ever been to Walmart or watched stand up comedy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "obscurity"? Have you ever been to Walmart or watched stand up comedy?


The last time I was at Walmart maybe 3 years ago, I bought a styrofoam cooler.  Stand up comedy..........been awhile.  You've done a pretty good job of filling that void though.  But you get what you pay for.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but then they over reached and pissed off the middle class.





xav10 said:


> Wasn't America at its greatest when unions were strongest? I mean non-public unions...isn't that when he had a strong middle class?


These two posts are the union story in a nutshell.
Government unions are another matter, and should be abolished.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "obscurity"? Have you ever been to Walmart or watched stand up comedy?


I love Walmart.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unions made the middle class, unions are the middle class, the middle classes wages rose because of unions. Unions have been fought since day one. The same propaganda machine that tells you the earth can absorb the pollutants we throw at it, are the same ones that have you believing and voting against your own best interests. PEU's are a monopoly and should be reorganized, but their only resemblance to private industry unions is the word union only.
> 
> We tried everyman for himself, negotiate your own deal separately back in the late 1880's early 1990's, we ended up with kids as young as 5 working to help feed the family while both parents worked 70, 80, 90 hour work weeks for little to nothing in squalid conditions . . . how do you think the "Robber Barons" came into being?


Unions made the middle class, and then they proceeded to screw the pooch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Unions made the middle class, and then they proceeded to screw the pooch.


It is an eye opener to see what the Union bosses make. That's a lot union dues and not much say on how it is spent.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is an eye opener to see what the Union bosses make. That's a lot union dues and not much say on how it is spent.


Anyone who's honest can see what unions did to accommodate the rise of the middle class.
By the same token, we must also acknowledge what they have done to dismantle it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Anyone who's honest can see what unions did to accommodate the rise of the middle class.
> By the same token, we must also acknowledge what they have done to dismantle it.


Yep, the we're helpful until they started helping themselves.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, the we're helpful until they started helping themselves.


Unions live in a strange world where they can only go half way before they dont represent what they believe anymore.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, the we're helpful until they started helping themselves.


Once again you're playing the sucker's game, Joe.
Worried about union salaries. You probably resent what teachers and firemen make too? You have no clue what type of money is swept upstairs while the powers that be have suckers like you complaining about union boss salaries. It's perfect. And I didn't inherit anything, but I did grow up in America, where if you grow up in the right neighborhood you're guaranteed all the opportunity. My college dropout kid, who I sent to an elite high school, recently said "don't worry about me. I have so many friends whose parents are billionaires that someone will pay me a couple of hundred grand just to hang with them." While you and Breitbart spend time bitching about unions and immigrants and Trump's family business is now The White House and they keep telling you to blame immigrants and unions. I love America! And by the way, the jobs are still moving overseas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Unions live in a strange world where they can only go half way before they dont represent what they believe anymore.


Sounds like politicians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Once again you're playing the sucker's game, Joe.
> Worried about union salaries. You probably resent what teachers and firemen make too? You have no clue what type of money is swept upstairs while the powers that be have suckers like you complaining about union boss salaries. It's perfect. And I didn't inherit anything, but I did grow up in America, where if you grow up in the right neighborhood you're guaranteed all the opportunity. My college dropout kid, who I sent to an elite high school, recently said "don't worry about me. I have so many friends whose parents are billionaires that someone will pay me a couple of hundred grand just to hang with them." While you and Breitbart spend time bitching about unions and immigrants and Trump's family business is now The White House and they keep telling you to blame immigrants and unions. I love America! And by the way, the jobs are still moving overseas.


Nice job raising that one, you see, same sex parenting  doesn't work. 
Liar.


----------



## xav10 (Jun 30, 2017)

3 


eriff Joe said:


> Nice job raising that one, you see, same sex parenting  doesn't work.
> Liar.


3 boys by 2 moms. And you people love to throw around the word liar a lot. Ironic, considering your evangelical leaders and our president. What makes you think I'm lying? How can I prove to you I'm not?


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is always about looks and skin color?



*Look who's complaining about skin tones and wretched old women....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> 3
> 3 boys by 2 moms. And you people love to throw around the word liar a lot. Ironic, considering your evangelical leaders and our president. What makes you think I'm lying? How can I prove to you I'm not?


*Your stories change every 24 hours, you sure you don't write dime novels ?*


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Once again you're playing the sucker's game, Joe.
> Worried about union salaries. You probably resent what teachers and firemen make too? You have no clue what type of money is swept upstairs while the powers that be have suckers like you complaining about union boss salaries. It's perfect. And I didn't inherit anything, but I did grow up in America, where if you grow up in the right neighborhood you're guaranteed all the opportunity. My college dropout kid, who I sent to an elite high school, recently said "don't worry about me. I have so many friends whose parents are billionaires that someone will pay me a couple of hundred grand just to hang with them." While you and Breitbart spend time bitching about unions and immigrants and Trump's family business is now The White House and they keep telling you to blame immigrants and unions. I love America! And by the way, the jobs are still moving overseas.


*Just look at that splatter post, my God !*


----------



## xav10 (Jun 30, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Your stories change every 24 hours, you sure you don't write dime novels ?*


Where's an inconsistency, please? You throw around a lot of unsupported b.s.


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Where's an inconsistency, please? You throw around a lot of unsupported b.s.



*So says the guy shoveling dung at a high rate.....*


----------



## xav10 (Jun 30, 2017)

nononono said:


> *So says the guy shoveling dung at a high rate.....*


So like the lying media claim on the other page, you call people lies just for fun? When they're not lying? Snowflake little punk. "Waahhh, the media's lying and so are you, Xav!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Where's an inconsistency, please? You throw around a lot of unsupported b.s.


He and many other nutters in here simple want to play keep away and attempt to never actually get nailed down on a position. That, and they just make shit up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Once again you're playing the sucker's game, Joe.
> Worried about union salaries. You probably resent what teachers and firemen make too? You have no clue what type of money is swept upstairs while the powers that be have suckers like you complaining about union boss salaries. It's perfect. And I didn't inherit anything, but I did grow up in America, where if you grow up in the right neighborhood you're guaranteed all the opportunity. My college dropout kid, who I sent to an elite high school, recently said "don't worry about me. I have so many friends whose parents are billionaires that someone will pay me a couple of hundred grand just to hang with them." While you and Breitbart spend time bitching about unions and immigrants and Trump's family business is now The White House and they keep telling you to blame immigrants and unions. I love America! And by the way, the jobs are still moving overseas.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


You poor things have no idea what has happened since the 1980's, do you? The jobs have gone overseas. The jobs here have ended because instead of competition, there is merger and employees are fired to pay for the acquisition. There is no new antitrust law. This is moot. The government pays us more to buy or sell our companies (via capital gains treatment) than to invest in the growth of businesses. How do you not see that? Use your common sense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You poor things have no idea what has happened since the 1980's, do you? The jobs have gone overseas. The jobs here have ended because instead of competition, there is merger and employees are fired to pay for the acquisition. There is no new antitrust law. This is moot. The government pays us more to buy or sell our companies (via capital gains treatment) than to invest in the growth of businesses. How do you not see that? Use your common sense.


Labor cost goes up, Demand for labor goes down......except overseas.  Unions and minimum wage increase the cost of labor sending jobs overseas.  How do you not see that?  Use some common sense. There is no way you're a businessman given the nonsense you post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You poor things have no idea what has happened since the 1980's, do you? The jobs have gone overseas. The jobs here have ended because instead of competition, there is merger and employees are fired to pay for the acquisition. There is no new antitrust law. This is moot. The government pays us more to buy or sell our companies (via capital gains treatment) than to invest in the growth of businesses. How do you not see that? Use your common sense.


Cherry picking the story is what I love about you people.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Labor cost goes up, Demand for labor goes down......except overseas.  Unions and minimum wage increase the cost of labor sending jobs overseas.  How do you not see that?  Use some common sense. There is no way you're a businessman given the nonsense you post.k


We cann't compete with China or Vietnam paying labor $1 a day and that's  where the jobs are going. And I get offers to sell my business, which would pay me the equivalent of about 4 years of what I make, plus a fat salary, but of course conditioned on firing most of my people so they don't duplicate existing infrastructure. You're living a fantasy. That makes you a sucker like Joe.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

I have to point out what a masterful job the people pulling strings on the right are doing. In an era of unprecedented massive wealth and real estate and stock prices minting millionaires and billionaires daily, the finger is pointing at the working man (and woman)  demanding higher wages. Classic!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We cann't compete with China or Vietnam paying labor $1 a day and that's  where the jobs are going. And I get offers to sell my business, which would pay me the equivalent of about 4 years of what I make, plus a fat salary, but of course conditioned on firing most of my people so they don't duplicate existing infrastructure. You're living a fantasy. That makes you a sucker like Joe.


And you are a big fat liar.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you are a big fat liar.


Keep saying it until you believe it, Joe. But I know that you know I'm telling the truth and you're confused by it. I have other Republican friends who I confuse, as well...but they're rich so they know what side their bread is buttered on. I'm trying to get you to wake up. Or "get woke," as the new saying goes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I have to point out what a masterful job the people pulling strings on the right are doing. In an era of unprecedented massive wealth and real estate and stock prices minting millionaires and billionaires daily, the finger is pointing at the working man (and woman)  demanding higher wages. Classic!


Higher wages happen because you "pay more to make more". Right?


Why would anyone "demand" higher wages, when smart people like you, understand that the more you pay your employees, the more you yourself, make.
Greedy businessmen must be in on the secret.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Everybody demands higher wages. I stay out in front of it because I don't want to lose my people to the competition. Costs too much time and money to train newbies. Maybe I'd make more at the end of the day if I paid less, but as I said, I don't have shareholders to worry about and if I make a little less, that's ok. I'm betting that the stability and productivity make me more, though.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Everybody demands higher wages. I stay out in front of it because I don't want to lose my people to the competition. Costs too much time and money to train newbies. Maybe I'd make more at the end of the day if I paid less, but as I said, I don't have shareholders to worry about and if I make a little less, that's ok. I'm betting that the stability and productivity make me more, though.


Where's the problem?
Im sure all your smart, and rich friends, do the same.

If there's money and business stability in paying more than market value, Im sure there are millions who already know your secret.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I have to point out what a masterful job the people pulling strings on the right are doing. In an era of unprecedented massive wealth and real estate and stock prices minting millionaires and billionaires daily, the finger is pointing at the working man (and woman)  demanding higher wages. Classic!


They do employ full time staff working on how to manipulate public opinion, think tanks, it's just not all of us bite.

Like the hypnotist show I saw at the fair, some people just won't be hypnotized.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They do employ full time staff working on how to manipulate public opinion, think tanks, it's just not all of us bite.


Where do I sign up?
Are they hiring?
I wouldnt mind getting paid for this.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is an eye opener to see what the Union bosses make. That's a lot union dues and not much say on how it is spent.


Money does eventually corrupt, but if you want the best you have to them . . . what percentage of an average employees wages does a CEO make these days and are they totally worth it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Where do I sign up?
> Are they hiring?
> I wouldnt mind getting paid for this.


If you don't understand how it works and that it has worked on you how can you ever figure out the angle to come from? . . . and those people are free thinking liberals, the intelligentsia.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Money does eventually corrupt, but if you want the best you have to them . . . what percentage of an average employees wages does a CEO make these days and are they totally worth it?


I doubt these nimrods even ponder a question like that...reality hurts too much. They'd rather blame immigrants.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you don't understand how it works and that it has worked on you how can you ever figure out the angle to come from? . . . and those people are free thinking liberals, the intelligentsia.


Well, you let them know.
Im willing to be an American for money.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I doubt these nimrods even ponder a question like that...reality hurts too much. They'd rather blame immigrants.


Which immigrants?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

I see Izzy is pulling out his old hate! Hey Izzy? The 1980's called they want their ideas back!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Well, you let them know.
> Im willing to be an American for money.


So now you have to be paid to come back into the fold?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So now you have to be paid to come back into the fold?


You said they pay full time.
You must know.

If there's money, let me in on it.
xavi let us in on his business secrets.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Everybody demands higher wages. I stay out in front of it because I don't want to lose my people to the competition. Costs too much time and money to train newbies. Maybe I'd make more at the end of the day if I paid less, but as I said, I don't have shareholders to worry about and if I make a little less, that's ok. I'm betting that the stability and productivity make me more, though.


We have had a rash of employee theft lately by companies trying to get ahead of the pack . . . a few dollars here a few dollars there makes a big difference to the worker and huge difference to the contractor as now they have acquired some real ass kickers for just a bit more an hour.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have had a rash of employee theft lately by companies trying to get ahead of the pack . . . a few dollars here a few dollars there makes a big difference to the worker and huge difference to the contractor as now they have acquired some real ass kickers for just a bit more an hour.


Market forces at work.
I always pay a little more than the other guys.

When the economy heats up, like it is now, you have to pay more.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You said they pay full time.
> You must know.
> 
> If there's money, let me in on it.
> xavi let us in on his business secrets.


You'll need to move to DC, wear a suit and tie to blend in and be willing to spend long hours trying to figure out how to get usually intelligent people to go against their own best interests. You will need some background in psychology.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'll need to move to DC, wear a suit and tie to blend in and be willing to spend long hours trying to figure out how to get usually intelligent people to go against their own best interests. You will need some background in psychology.


Why do I need to move to DC?
Everything is on the interwebs.

I can do it in my underwear, like xavi, from his mom's basement.
We can tell stories of how intelligent we are, and how we "drunk with Breitbart and Bannon"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Market forces at work.
> I always pay a little more than the other guys.
> 
> When the economy heats up, like it is now, you have to pay more.


Work is good, has been for a few years now. Even an old fart like me is profiting from the wage war.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why do I need to move to DC?
> Everything is on the interwebs.


Trust me, if the want plumbers they can hire them there . . . wasn't it plumbers who broke into the Watergate?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trust me, if the want plumbers they can hire them there . . . wasn't it plumbers who broke into the Watergate?


How do you know so much about these secret mind benders?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You said they pay full time.
> You must know.
> 
> If there's money, let me in on it.
> xavi let us in on his business secrets.


I do find it humorous how narrow your focus is, probably a good thing for a plumber.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do find it humorous how narrow your focus is, probably a good thing for a plumber.


Not all of us can be as smart as you and your pals.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Work is good, has been for a few years now. Even an old fart like me is profiting from the wage war.


What is this "wage war", and how does it fit in with you profiting?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How do you know so much about these secret mind benders?


So you are unaware of think tanks?


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'll need to move to DC, wear a suit and tie to blend in and be willing to spend long hours trying to figure out how to get usually intelligent people to go against their own best interests. You will need some background in psychology.


Bilbray comes to mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What is this "wage war", and how does it fit in with you profiting?


Have you had your coffee yet? These are all simple concepts to grasp.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you had your coffee yet? These are all simple concepts to grasp.


Im stupid, remember?
Us kind dont live in think tanks. We live in a place called the real world, and vote for Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I have to point out what a masterful job the people pulling strings on the right are doing. In an era of unprecedented massive wealth and real estate and stock prices minting millionaires and billionaires daily, the finger is pointing at the working man (and woman)  demanding higher wages. Classic!


Let me help you with your argument:


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im stupid, remember?
> Us kind dont live in think tanks. We live in a place called the real world, and vote for Trump.


Yet you are swayed, heavily in some cases (see: nono, lil 'joe), by the influence of think tanks, Aren't you at all interested where and why they promote what they do? . . . and no, they aren't hiring or advertising, they want you to feel they have no influence on what you think.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im stupid, remember?
> Us kind dont live in think tanks. We live in a place called the real world, and vote for Trump.


. . . . and that "stupid" gig of yours is as real as your attempts at being a red neck, does help you fit in though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We cann't compete with China or Vietnam paying labor $1 a day and that's  where the jobs are going. And I get offers to sell my business, which would pay me the equivalent of about 4 years of what I make, plus a fat salary, but of course conditioned on firing most of my people so they don't duplicate existing infrastructure. You're living a fantasy. That makes you a sucker like Joe.


We really don't want to compete with China or Vietnam in the labor market.  They make goods cheaper for American's to purchase with the unintended effect of making your wages go further for most items in the CPI's basket of goods.  It's called liberal and mutually beneficial trade I might add.  See the post on Denmark's liberal trade policy.  What is your simulated company worth?  Lets ask "Carmen". Lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I have to point out what a masterful job the people pulling strings on the right are doing. In an era of unprecedented massive wealth and real estate and stock prices minting millionaires and billionaires daily, the finger is pointing at the working man (and woman)  demanding higher wages. Classic!


Your babble reminds me of Du run run ons.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Keep saying it until you believe it, Joe. But I know that you know I'm telling the truth and you're confused by it. I have other Republican friends who I confuse, as well...but they're rich so they know what side their bread is buttered on. I'm trying to get you to wake up. Or "get woke," as the new saying goes.


Oh Alice, please wake up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Everybody demands higher wages. I stay out in front of it because I don't want to lose my people to the competition. Costs too much time and money to train newbies. Maybe I'd make more at the end of the day if I paid less, but as I said, I don't have shareholders to worry about and if I make a little less, that's ok. I'm betting that the stability and productivity make me more, though.


You're betting it makes you more?  You don't know?  Joe was right.  Please continue the simulation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> 3
> 3 boys by 2 moms. And you people love to throw around the word liar a lot. Ironic, considering your evangelical leaders and our president. What makes you think I'm lying? How can I prove to you I'm not?


Post your tax returns.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Everybody demands higher wages. I stay out in front of it because I don't want to lose my people to the competition. Costs too much time and money to train newbies. Maybe I'd make more at the end of the day if I paid less, but as I said, I don't have shareholders to worry about and if I make a little less, that's ok. I'm betting that the stability and productivity make me more, though.


I gave you a star because you acknowledged competition for labor in the market.  Simple supply and demand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see Izzy is pulling out his old hate! Hey Izzy? The 1980's called they want their ideas back!


But we need them to figure out how Hillary lost and how we can quit losing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We cann't compete with China or Vietnam paying labor $1 a day and that's  where the jobs are going. And I get offers to sell my business, which would pay me the equivalent of about 4 years of what I make, plus a fat salary, but of course conditioned on firing most of my people so they don't duplicate existing infrastructure. You're living a fantasy. That makes you a sucker like Joe.


Someone is offering to pay you millions for a sucessful business and get rid of your existing employee base?
You are a dope.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They do employ full time staff working on how to manipulate public opinion, think tanks, it's just not all of us bite.
> 
> Like the hypnotist show I saw at the fair, some people just won't be hypnotized.


Is that why you posted the NYT/AEI article?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Keep saying it until you believe it, Joe. But I know that you know I'm telling the truth and you're confused by it. I have other Republican friends who I confuse, as well...but they're rich so they know what side their bread is buttered on. I'm trying to get you to wake up. Or "get woke," as the new saying goes.


Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Money does eventually corrupt, but if you want the best you have to them . . . what percentage of an average employees wages does a CEO make these days and are they totally worth it?


Depends on what you consider "worth it".  What percentage of an average union employees wages does Union leadership make these days and are they totally worth it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I doubt these nimrods even ponder a question like that...reality hurts too much. They'd rather blame immigrants.


Not much to ponder, even in simulation.  People who do ponder the question often forget that the same question can and should be asked regarding Union Leadership pay.  Reality does hurt, but what products or services does Union Leadership provide?  I'd love to see a balance sheet.  Your turn Rod.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have had a rash of employee theft lately by companies trying to get ahead of the pack . . . a few dollars here a few dollars there makes a big difference to the worker and huge difference to the contractor as now they have acquired some real ass kickers for just a bit more an hour.


Employee theft???  Do those employees know they were stolen? lol  A few dollars doesn't make a big diff as you suggest.  What else was in the compensation package?  Consistency and stability maybe?  Work closer to home?  You guys don't like telling the whole story do you?  Overall, I am thrilled to hear your Capitalist mind engaging.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'll need to move to DC, wear a suit and tie to blend in and be willing to spend long hours trying to figure out how to get usually intelligent people to go against their own best interests. You will need some background in psychology.


I wonder why Democrats do that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Work is good, has been for a few years now. Even an old fart like me is profiting from the wage war.


Better known as Capitalism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you had your coffee yet? These are all simple concepts to grasp.


Tell us about the NYT post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you are swayed, heavily in some cases (see: nono, lil 'joe), by the influence of think tanks, Aren't you at all interested where and why they promote what they do? . . . and no, they aren't hiring or advertising, they want you to feel they have no influence on what you think.


Who told you that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Everybody demands higher wages. I stay out in front of it because I don't want to lose my people to the competition. Costs too much time and money to train newbies. Maybe I'd make more at the end of the day if I paid less, but as I said, I don't have shareholders to worry about and if I make a little less, that's ok. I'm betting that the stability and productivity make me more, though.


INTERVIEWER: I wanted you also to counter another argument that I hear constantly: *“I earned it!”*

WOLFF: The best way to describe this is … to go back to Karl Marx and his analysis of xaviism. So that we all understand what “earning” is about. Let’s imagine you are a person looking for a job and I’m the employer that you are looking to get hired by. … Let’s say we dicker back and forth and we agree on $20 an hour….

At this point Marx enters with a smile on his face and says, I’m going to show you (the reader of his books) that when that deal is done, the $20 an hour, something is going on that you actually know, but you don’t want to face, but I’m going to show it to you. When I hire you for twenty bucks an hour, I know that for every hour that you give me your work, your brains, your muscles to work, I know that I’m going to have more stuff to sell at the end of the day because you were added to my workforce. You’re going to help me produce more goods or more services or better quality goods and services

The output has got to be more than twenty bucks. The only way I’m going to hire you for $20 an hour is if you produce more in the hour than I give you. So, when you feel, in a vague way, at the end of the day that you’re being ripped off, you’re absolutely right, or, in Marx’s language, “exploited.”

*So, what does the xavi say? “I earned it!” No, you didn’t, you just ripped people off. (m.f.k.a. "you didn't build that")*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But we need them to figure out how Hillary lost and how we can quit losing.


Good luck with all that . . . the rest of the world moves on.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Freidman would be shouted down, or shut down through "protest" on today's college campuses.
At least, back when this clip was recorded, there was still dialogue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Better known as Capitalism.


Do you always think stating the obvious is somehow a sign of intellect? . . , and Bernie gave you a winner as if he thinks it's smart as well, maybe he is the dumbass he says he is? You all or nothing types are really funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good luck with all that . . . the rest of the world moves on.


That's what Capitalism does while Venezuela suffers under socialist rule.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's what Capitalism does while Venezuela suffers under socialist rule.


Yes, that has been well established, point being?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you always think stating the obvious is somehow a sign of intellect? . . , and Bernie gave you a winner as if he thinks it's smart as well, maybe he is the dumbass he says he is? You all or nothing types are really funny.


Apparently it's not as obvious.  Despite the alleged intellect.  Capitalism is not all or nothing.  Don't get that mixed up with the Collectivist rule that is all or nothing.  Have you forgotten the millions murdered?  Does this reminder make you nauseous?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, that has been well established, point being?


It is well established......for some.  I wonder who will follow in Venezuela's foot steps.  Always another sucker leader out there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently it's not as obvious.  Despite the alleged intellect.  Capitalism is not all or nothing.  Don't get that mixed up with the Collectivist rule that is all or nothing.  Have you forgotten the millions murdered?  Does this reminder make you nauseous?


You once again mis read my statement. You and yours lack of excepting the fact that are system is a capitalism with the good parts of socialism mixed in is the all or nothing part.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It is well established......for some.  I wonder who will follow in Venezuela's foot steps.  Always another sucker leader out there.


Why is that of your concern?


----------



## Wez (Jul 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Freidman would be shouted down, or shut down through "protest" on today's college campuses.


...and Jesus would be scorned by the so called Christians, the GOP and Dump as a Commie progressive lib.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> ...and Jesus would be scorned by the so called Christians, the GOP and Dump as a Commie progressive lib.


"Jesus was a Capricorn, 
He ate organic food
He believed in love and peace
And never wore no shoes

Long hair, beard and sandals
And a funky bunch of friends
Reckon we'd just nail him up
If he came down again..."

http://www.metrolyrics.com/jesus-was-a-capricorn-lyrics-kris-kristofferson.html


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> INTERVIEWER: I wanted you also to counter another argument that I hear constantly: *“I earned it!”*
> 
> WOLFF: The best way to describe this is … to go back to Karl Marx and his analysis of xaviism. So that we all understand what “earning” is about. Let’s imagine you are a person looking for a job and I’m the employer that you are looking to get hired by. … Let’s say we dicker back and forth and we agree on $20 an hour….
> 
> ...


You make the accurate point that capital is the side of the labor/capital equation that makes the profit. Husky and I are making the point that the differential between the profits of management and the wages of labor has become unprecedentedly (if that's a word) huge and that ridiculous gap seems dangerous for our societal well-being.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You make the accurate point that capital is the side of the labor/capital equation that makes the profit. Husky and I are making the point that the differential between the profits of management and the wages of labor has become unprecedentedly (if that's a word) huge and that ridiculous gap seems dangerous for our societal well-being.


"Show me"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is that of your concern?


It always concerns me when liberty is being attacked by a system that has killed millions, wasted resources and, destroyed otherwise thriving economies.  That you want to emulate such practices by creating health care in the absence of a market (whatever that means) is very concerning.  Sounds extractive.  Sounds like the anatomy of a State, sounds like the current disaster that is Venezuela.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You once again mis read my statement. You and yours lack of excepting the fact that are system is a capitalism with the good parts of socialism mixed in is the all or nothing part.


You're the only one saying all or nothing by advocating a system that literally kills people that disagree with collectivism.  Denmark mixes social programs in to it's modern market by opting out of the EU economically and thus preserving their social programs by mitigating the risk that the EU currently poses with French, German and Italian banks.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It always concerns me when liberty is being attacked by a system that has killed millions, wasted resources and, destroyed otherwise thriving economies.  That you want to emulate such practices by creating health care in the absence of a market (whatever that means) is very concerning.  Sounds extractive.  Sounds like the anatomy of a State, sounds like the current disaster that is Venezuela.


IZ, have you ever been to Canada or Holland or Germany? What does Venezuela have to with anything?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Show me"


I thought blue-collar workers are all pissed off, that's why they voted for Trump. You're saying it's not a problem?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> IZ, have you ever been to Canada or Holland or Germany? What does Venezuela have to with anything?


Never been to all four.  Why do you ask?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I thought blue-collar workers are all pissed off, that's why they voted for Trump. You're saying it's not a problem?


Why is it dangerous?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I thought blue-collar workers are all pissed off, that's why they voted for Trump. You're saying it's not a problem?


Like Trump, Izzy will say whatever, whenever and when asked about it, crickets, then when pressed he blames the inquisitor, claiming lack of comprehension on their part. It's been this way for years since he quit being real in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It always concerns me when liberty is being attacked by a system that has killed millions, wasted resources and, destroyed otherwise thriving economies.  That you want to emulate such practices by creating health care in the absence of a market (whatever that means) is very concerning.  Sounds extractive.  Sounds like the anatomy of a State, sounds like the current disaster that is Venezuela.


Move to Venezuela and get involved then.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Move to Venezuela and get involved then.


I'm not invited.  For you?  The lipstick red carpet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're the only one saying all or nothing by advocating a system that literally kills people that disagree with collectivism.  Denmark mixes social programs in to it's modern market by opting out of the EU economically and thus preserving their social programs by mitigating the risk that the EU currently poses with French, German and Italian banks.


By all or nothing I mean overtime you are told that parts of our system are based on socialism (everyone pitching in to pay for needed services, military, roads, water systems etc.) you cry Venezuela. There is that nasty nuance thing I always say you people on the other side of the pitch have such difficulty with. As 2outta Andy has said 500 times, "How is asking to replace capitalism with socialism?" You are creating a boogie man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm not invited.  For you?  The lipstick red carpet.


If you aren't going to do something about it, quit bitching about it. NO ONE WANTS A SOCIALIST SYSTEM HERE! Go find someone who actually does to argue with you are wasting time here arguing that point, capiche?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Trump, Izzy will say whatever, whenever and when asked about it, crickets, then when pressed he blames the inquisitor, claiming lack of comprehension on their part. It's been this way for years since he quit being real in here.


You keep wasting more and more words while crickets drown out your comprehension driven response to the AEI article.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Trump, Izzy will say whatever, whenever and when asked about it, crickets, then when pressed he blames the inquisitor, claiming lack of comprehension on their part. It's been this way for years since he quit being real in here.


You ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You keep wasting more and more words while crickets drown out your comprehension driven response to the AEI article.


AND YOURS? You keep hiding behind words. Like a boxer when you are unsure of the opponents moves you keep your feet moving and avoid direct confrontation waiting for your opponent to make the first move as it is always easier to counter . . . very The Art of War of you Izzy-san.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Never been to all four.  Why do you ask?


Because you speak of extreme capitalism vs. decrepit socialism, without recognizing any middle ground, such as those economies and their health care systems.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because you speak of extreme capitalism vs. decrepit socialism, without recognizing any middle ground, such as those economies and their health care systems.


What is extreme capitalism?  I've recognized Denmark and Sweden for their capitalism and their wish to protect their socialist programs by separating themselves from socialist countries with socialist programs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because you speak of extreme capitalism vs. decrepit socialism, without recognizing any middle ground, such as those economies and their health care systems.


Please show me where Socialism is not decrepit?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What is extreme capitalism?  I've recognized Denmark and Sweden for their capitalism and their wish to protect their socialist programs by separating themselves from socialist countries with socialist programs.


There's no such thing as a free market economy. Every government in the world prohibits them. It's some kind of weird fantasy that's come into vogue with republicans over the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> There's no such thing as a free market economy.


And why is that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Every government in the world prohibits them.


How do they do that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's some kind of weird fantasy that's come into vogue with republicans over the last 10 years or so.


With three rounds of QE lasting 5 of 8 consecutive years during the Obama years, it's a weird kind of fantasy alright.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> There's no such thing as a free market economy. Every government in the world prohibits them. It's some kind of weird fantasy that's come into vogue with republicans over the last 10 years or so.


It's where the money is - political campaign money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2017)

espola said:


> It's where the money is - political campaign money.


What a waste of money for the DNC, 0-5-0.  But still free market.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What a waste of money for the DNC, 0-5-0.  But still free market.


Not sure why they are wasting that kind of money in such deep Republican districts.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What a waste of money for the DNC, 0-5-0.  But still free market.


Not even remotely close to a free market. Do you know the terms "investment subsidies," "agriculture subsidies," "energy subsidies," campaign contributions (as has been previously mentioned), capital gains benefits, etc., none of which occur in a free market economy. It's your fantasy.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

Do you think we would have as much dairy or beef or gasoline or corn if we had a free-market economy? That's one big reason we don't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Not even remotely close to a free market. Do you know the terms "investment subsidies," "agriculture subsidies," "energy subsidies," campaign contributions (as has been previously mentioned), capital gains benefits, etc., none of which occur in a free market economy. It's your fantasy.


It's apart of his/their all or nothing thinking. The, "There is no such thing as a truly free market" thing has been argued in here for years and they still don't get it. As with the we all pitch in together to pay for common needs,  socialism.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2014/07/18/the-free-market-is-an-impossible-utopia/?utm_term=.3c7ff024d915

https://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/3/29/1078852/-75-Ways-Socialism-Has-Improved-America


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

Immigration To Start Arresting Illegals Who Pay To Bring Kids To the US
http://www.redstate.com/streiff/2017/07/01/immigration-start-arresting-illegals-pay-bring-kids-us/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

ILLEGAL ALIEN ALLEGEDLY TAZES, SCALDS, RAPES MOM IN FRONT OF CHILDREN
http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/07/01/illegal-alien-allegedly-tazes-scalds-rapes-mom-front-children/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

REPORT: AFTER PHOENIX DROPPED SANCTUARY CITY STATUS, CRIME RATE FELL
http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/07/01/report-phoenix-dropped-sanctuary-city-status-crime-rate-fell/


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So like the lying media claim on the other page, you call people lies just for fun? When they're not lying? Snowflake little punk. "Waahhh, the media's lying and so are you, Xav!"



*What am I misrepresenting that has your panties in a bunch....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We cann't compete with China or Vietnam paying labor $1 a day and that's  where the jobs are going. *And I get offers to sell my business, which would pay me the equivalent of about 4 years of what I make, plus a fat salary*, but of course conditioned on firing most of my people so they don't duplicate existing infrastructure. You're living a fantasy. That makes you a sucker like Joe.




*Your response is the fantasy, no one would sell their " Successful " business for those terms......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

Conservative media outlets gain seats in White House briefing room...
http://thehill.com/homenews/media/340323-conservative-media-outlets-gain-seats-in-white-house-briefing-room


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

Liberal Institution Party Time

OXFORD students 'have sex with goat' at secret summer ball...
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3923476/sick-revellers-at-oxford-toff-bash-romped-with-a-goat-during-debauched-uni-party/


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Work is good, has been for a few years now. Even an old fart like me is profiting from the wage war.


*Save your " Nuts " just in case the Democrats try to crash the economy thru extreme measures......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone is offering to pay you millions for a sucessful business and get rid of your existing employee base?
> You are a dope.



*And he's a Liar.....*

*Last thing I would do is pontificate about my profitability / potential sales profitability on any forum.*
*No business owner I know posts shit like he/she does....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You once again mis read my statement. You and yours lack of excepting the fact that are system is a capitalism with the good parts of socialism mixed in is the all or nothing part.


*Spelling, semantics and structure......whew, liquor must be flowing early.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because you speak of extreme capitalism vs. decrepit socialism, without recognizing any middle ground, such as those economies and their health care systems.



*Liberal College jargon ......my o my...*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Your response is the fantasy, no one would sell their " Successful " business for those terms......*


Sure they would. If you own a business, you sell it on a multiple of gross or net. Some portion of what you received represents a multiple of what the owner personally makes every year, doesn't it? Again, you people can have your incredibly ill-founded views about politics, but why do you insist on calling me a liar?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Save your " Nuts " just in case the Democrats try to crash the economy thru extreme measures......*


Hate to have facts interfere here, but didn't the last Dem administration commence during a huge recession, which came from a GOP administration that had inherited a buget surplus from its Dem predecessor? You remember, don't you? 9/11? A recession? Thank God the Democratic came in. Now we will see how the economy and our safety do under a new GOP administration.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Sure they would. If you own a business, you sell it on a multiple of gross or net. Some portion of what you received represents a multiple of what the owner personally makes every year, doesn't it? Again, you people can have your incredibly ill-founded views about politics, but why do you insist on calling me a liar?


*" Multiple of Gross or Net......... " *


*I'm going to let you boil in that sad sauce for awhile.....*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *" Multiple of Gross or Net......... " *
> 
> 
> *I'm going to let you boil in that sad sauce for awhile.....*


You don't understand those concepts, do you, Nono? Gross revenue? Net profit? No? I figured.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Spelling, semantics and structure......whew, liquor must be flowing early.*


Can't dispute the message attack the messenger.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hate to have facts interfere here, but didn't the last Dem administration commence during a huge recession, which came from a GOP administration that had inherited a buget surplus from its Dem predecessor? You remember, don't you? 9/11? A recession? Thank God the Democratic came in. Now we will see how the economy and our safety do under a new GOP administration.


Here are some facts for you, Clinton didn't leave with a surplus and give me ten trillion and this country would be much better off than when the Kenyan left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2017)

The Clinton Surplus Myth - Craig Steiner - Townhall Finance
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://finance.townhall.com/columnists/craigsteiner/2011/08/22/the-clinton-surplus-myth-n1098572&ved=0ahUKEwi1m7r82-nUAhWo5YMKHYZTAnEQFggzMAg&usg=AFQjCNEY4OZkSE2s7gOMplMyanAoygXfEA


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hate to have facts interfere here, but didn't the last Dem administration commence during a huge recession, which came from a GOP administration that had inherited a buget surplus from its Dem predecessor? You remember, don't you? 9/11? A recession? Thank God the Democratic came in. Now we will see how the economy and our safety do under a new GOP administration.


*You have regurgitated lines from a Democratic playbook full of falsehoods....*

*Clinton ( Bill ) cooked the books and sold us out to the Chinese, there never was a surplus.....*
*Bush ( W ) never had a chance with the advent of the Bombing of the twin Towers and then the*
*intervention in Iraq as an attempt to stop Saddam Hussain's deeds. Not to mention the massive *
*Fanny May/Freddie Mac fiasco that the Democrats were heavily involved in thru Barney Frank and Co.*
*Twenty some odd times George W. Bush went before Congress and pleaded with them to do something*
*or the bottom was going to fall out, did the Democrats listen ? NO !*
*Then came the feel good POTUS who was supposedly going to make the World right and the Heavens open up.*
*Eight years of bullshit and we are barely skipping across the pond, we have one of the most potentially *
*volatile financial crisis's looming on the Horizon and the Democrats want to play pee in the sand box games....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 1, 2017)

Ponder the decision of the judges that gave Jeff Horn the win tonight... that's why Boxing sucks and the UFC is where it's at.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2017)

espola said:


> http://digital.vpr.net/post/gop-trying-make-burlington-college-investigation-about-bernie#stream/0


More on Jane Sanders -- the anonymous sources speak up, say they were misquoted.

https://www.sevendaysvt.com/OffMessage/archives/2017/06/30/vermont-gop-official-disputes-claim-that-sanders-pressured-bank


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2017)

espola said:


> More on Jane Sanders -- the anonymous sources speak up, say they were misquoted.
> 
> https://www.sevendaysvt.com/OffMessage/archives/2017/06/30/vermont-gop-official-disputes-claim-that-sanders-pressured-bank


"He’s the kind of guy that if he told you it wasn’t raining, you’d look outside to see if you needed an umbrella."


----------



## Wez (Jul 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> AND YOURS? You keep hiding behind words. Like a boxer when you are unsure of the opponents moves you keep your feet moving and avoid direct confrontation waiting for your opponent to make the first move as it is always easier to counter . . . very The Art of War of you Izzy-san.


Please, trained fighters get in the ring, some just sit and throw popcorn from the nosebleed seats.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please, trained fighters get in the ring, some just sit and throw popcorn from the nosebleed seats.


I just picture him sitting on the latrine, mop in one hand book in the other reading The Art of War, instead of mopping in the Navy, dreaming of being a Samurai . . . fast-forward to present day and he is sitting in his cubicle reading 20, 30 year old financial material, instead of processing patients information (now we know why the VA is so slow), dreaming of being an important financial genius . . . that and he watched Rocky once.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I just picture him sitting on the latrine, mop in one hand book in the other reading The Art of War, instead of mopping in the Navy, dreaming of being a Samurai . . . fast-forward to present day and he is sitting in his cubicle reading 20, 30 year old financial material, instead of processing patients information (now we know why the VA is so slow), dreaming of being an important financial genius . . . that and he watched Rocky once.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Here are some facts for you, Clinton didn't leave with a surplus and give me ten trillion and this country would be much better off than when the Kenyan left.


Clinton did leave with a surplus. I understand you now, though. When you hear things you don't like or understand, you become like a child who puts his fingers in his ears and shouts "noooo! You're a liar!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Clinton did leave with a surplus. I understand you now, though. When you hear things you don't like or understand, you become like a child who puts his fingers in his ears and shouts "noooo! You're a liar!"


There is a lot of revisionist history going on in here.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Clinton Surplus Myth - Craig Steiner - Townhall Finance
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://finance.townhall.com/columnists/craigsteiner/2011/08/22/the-clinton-surplus-myth-n1098572&ved=0ahUKEwi1m7r82-nUAhWo5YMKHYZTAnEQFggzMAg&usg=AFQjCNEY4OZkSE2s7gOMplMyanAoygXfEA


Because you read blogs instead of news, you get misinformed. Intentionally. Look at congressional budget office statistics as to whether Clinton's last several annual budgets had us operating at a surplus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I just picture him sitting on the latrine, mop in one hand book in the other reading The Art of War, instead of mopping in the Navy, dreaming of being a Samurai . . . fast-forward to present day and he is sitting in his cubicle reading 20, 30 year old financial material, instead of processing patients information (now we know why the VA is so slow), dreaming of being an important financial genius . . . that and he watched Rocky once.


I agree, he hasn't done anything with his life, just served his country and is now helping vets and their families, nothing as important as a steel worker, union Rube.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because you read blogs instead of news, you get misinformed. Intentionally. Look at congressional budget office statistics as to whether Clinton's last several annual budgets had us operating at a surplus.


Is that the same cbo that said Kenyan care was a winner?
CBO's Failed Obamacare Enrollment Projections
The White House - 1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2017/06/30/cbos-failed-obamacare-enrollment-projections&ved=0ahUKEwjhs4z65OrUAhVM04MKHRcDBJkQqOcBCEIwAw&usg=AFQjCNECq2f8C3JALSOtMwlkUYvroHIJcg


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agree, he hasn't done anything with his life, just served his country and is now helping vets and their families, nothing as important as a steel worker, union Rube.


What does he do at the VA? I was just there for a haircut yesterday and I'm there a lot...I will look up the rocket scientist.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that the same cbo that said Kenyan care was a winner?
> CBO's Failed Obamacare Enrollment Projections
> The White House - 1 day ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2017/06/30/cbos-failed-obamacare-enrollment-projections&ved=0ahUKEwjhs4z65OrUAhVM04MKHRcDBJkQqOcBCEIwAw&usg=AFQjCNECq2f8C3JALSOtMwlkUYvroHIJcg


Those CBO numbers were called "projections," FH, and they predict outcomes using certain assumptions. In the case you posted, the assumptions were based on a number of people enrolling and those numbers were not met. 
"Projections" differ from another concept called "actuals," which are backward-looking. So if you look at the "actuals" of Clinton's annual budgets, you I'll see he ran the government on an annual surplus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agree, he hasn't done anything with his life, just served his country and is now helping vets and their families, nothing as important as a steel worker, union Rube.


See, what you don't get, and I believe Izzy does, is that most of this is simply rib tickling at the other guys expense. I'm just trying to make fun of him just like he tries to make fun of me. Like the Dalai Lama says, "Life is to be enjoyed". Izzy is a big enough man (again, by the looks of his avatar he's YUGE!) to take it and respond accordingly. There are a few of you that take it way, way too personally. I'm sure that what ever Izzy did in the Navy he did well (best damn latrine engineer you've ever seen!) and that helped our nation . . . and I'm sure he is helping military families get the help they need (at the usual speed they have become accustom to at the VA).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Those CBO numbers were called "projections," FH, and they predict outcomes using certain assumptions. In the case you posted, the assumptions were based on a number of people enrolling and those numbers were not met.
> "Projections" differ from another concept called "actuals," which are backward-looking. So if you look at the "actuals" of Clinton's annual budgets, you I'll see he ran the government on an annual surplus.


I thought you were going  to stop lying?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, what you don't get, and I believe Izzy does, is that most of this is simply rib tickling at the other guys expense. I'm just trying to make fun of him just like he tries to make fun of me. Like the Dalai Lama says, "Life is to be enjoyed". Izzy is a big enough man (again, by the looks of his avatar he's YUGE!) to take it and respond accordingly. There are a few of you that take it way, way too personally. I'm sure that what ever Izzy did in the Navy he did well (best damn latrine engineer you've ever seen!) and that helped our nation . . . and I'm sure he is helping military families get the help they need (at the usual speed they have become accustom to at the VA).


I will take you at your word, but why then would you ever need to put anyone on ignore?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will take you at your word, but why then would you ever need to put anyone on ignore?


Because some of you guys take it way, way, way to personally!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because some of you guys take it way, way, way to personally!


Irony Alert


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, what you don't get, and I believe Izzy does, is that most of this is simply rib tickling at the other guys expense. I'm just trying to make fun of him just like he tries to make fun of me. Like the Dalai Lama says, "Life is to be enjoyed". Izzy is a big enough man (again, by the looks of his avatar he's YUGE!) to take it and respond accordingly. There are a few of you that take it way, way too personally. I'm sure that what ever Izzy did in the Navy he did well (best damn latrine engineer you've ever seen!) and that helped our nation . . . and I'm sure he is helping military families get the help they need (at the usual speed they have become accustom to at the VA).


I'm actually pretty speedy.  Latrine engineers are absolutely critical to the overall mission.  Crapping over the side can be hazardous and messy on a windy day or the ship is moving at 25 knots


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because some of you guys take it way, way, way to personally!


You must be talking about us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

Obama trying to stay relevant, I hope he really gets involved in 2018 and 2020. Still running the same playbook and expecting different results.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you were going  to stop lying?


I had a feeling that explanation was over your head. Ok then, stick with Townhall.com! Don't want to complicate things too much for you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You don't understand those concepts, do you, Nono? Gross revenue? Net profit? No? I figured.



*You have NOT posted rational facts, you've had 24 hours to saute ........Now explain your abstract before you cook your brain.*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You have NOT posted rational facts, you've had 24 hours to saute ........Now explain your abstract before you cook your brain.*


Where do you want me to start? What  questions do you have? I want to help educate you. That way, when Trump says he's going to save a couple of thousand steel jobs by protecting the pricing of US steel from imports, you might understand that the downstream effect of artificially higher-priced steel will raise car prices, cause fewer US-manufactured cars to be purchased and put many more people out of work than the jobs he saved. Right now that's too complicated for you, but Trump know you like the headline so it works for him. So ask me questions about gross profits and net profits and how small businesses are valued for sale and I will try to answer you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Those CBO numbers were called "projections," FH, and they predict outcomes using certain *assumptions*. In the case you posted, the *assumptions* were based on a number of people enrolling and those numbers were not met.
> "Projections" differ from another concept called "actuals," which are backward-looking. So if you look at the "actuals" of Clinton's annual budgets, you I'll see he ran the government on an annual surplus.



*Those pesky assumptions, the same ones that Detroit bases their budget on, the same ones that NJ & Maine *
*utilized, the same ones that Illinois bases their " Revenue " on, the same ones that the City of Bell manipulated,*
*the same ones that Oakland used, the same Lying projections that Gov Jerry Brown is using to play the shell*
*game here in California and that's AFTER pulling the deeply under funded State Pension plans out of the mix....*

*Bill Clinton did the same crap, any one with a basic understanding of finance knows what he did....*

*You cannot see it, because you multiply projected Gross and hide your True Net.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Where do you want me to start? What  questions do you have? I want to help educate you. That way, when Trump says he's going to save a couple of thousand steel jobs by protecting the pricing of US steel from imports, you might understand that the downstream effect of artificially higher-priced steel will raise car prices, cause fewer US-manufactured cars to be purchased and put many more people out of work than the jobs he saved. Right now that's too complicated for you, but Trump know you like the headline so it works for him. So ask me questions about gross profits and net profits and how small businesses are valued for sale and I will try to answer you.



*Work on your spelling first.*

*Then market a product at a reasonable retail value.*

*Marking up " Blue Sky " is not Gross....*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Work on your spelling first.*
> 
> *Then market a product at a reasonable retail value.*
> 
> *Marking up " Blue Sky " is not Gross....*


I see why you're broke-ass. You're a complete idiot who jumps to incorrect conclusions about everything and you can barely read. And you call people "liar" all the time for no reason. I await your response to my several requests, on a couple of pages, to support calling me a liar. Most recently, I answered your claim that I lied about the Breitbart article by posting it. Can you read? Do you have a job?


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I see why you're broke-ass. You're a complete idiot who jumps to incorrect conclusions about everything and you can barely read. And you call people "liar" all the time for no reason. I await your response to my several requests, on a couple of pages, to support calling me a liar. Most recently, I answered your claim that I lied about the Breitbart article by posting it. Can you read? Do you have a job?


*You bruise easily....

When you run out of cash after the BIG sale, remember there's always " Angie's List " for side work....

Is Breitbart a source ?*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You bruise easily....
> 
> When you run out of cash after the BIG sale, remember there's always " Angie's List " for side work....
> 
> Is Breitbart a source ?*


That Obama birth conspiracy stuff, combined with the continued accusations of "liar," sent me over the edge.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That Obama birth conspiracy stuff, combined with the continued accusations of "liar," sent me over the edge.



*Remember xyz, when you first started talking trash on this forum I warned you.....*

*Now, you have selective memory.*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Remember xyz, when you first started talking trash on this forum I warned you.....*
> 
> *Now, you have selective memory.*


Yup there's no trash that can rival the trash which is your absolute lack of willingness to deal with reality


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I had a feeling that explanation was over your head. Ok then, stick with Townhall.com! Don't want to complicate things too much for you.


Thank you, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you, I need all the help I can get.


Help is not what you seek. I tried that. Stick with Townhall...they avoid graduates of 4-year schools, I assume, they say keep it simple for you. Wrong, and simple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Help is not what you seek. I tried that. Stick with Townhall...they avoid graduates of 4-year schools, I assume, they say keep it simple for you. Wrong, and simple.


Maybe I will run into your son over there?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe I will run into your son over there?


No. If he wanted to be a journalist, he would have finished up in the UC system. And he's way too smart to ever read incredibly stupid noise like that website. He likes to be informed.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

And as a true Republican, you called me out just a few hours ago for mentioning somebody's kid. Life's hard, ain't it, FH?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> And as a true Republican, you called me out just a few hours ago for mentioning somebody's kid. Life's hard, ain't it, FH?


You are the one who said your son dropped out of college.and then you talk shit on people who don't have a degree. You are way to stupid to be rich other than by someone leaving you an inheritance.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the one who said your son dropped out of college.and then you talk shit on people who don't have a degree. You are way to stupid to be rich other than by someone leaving you an inheritance.


Nope. Unlike Trump or W, no inheritance. My annual 7-figure income (just on my W-2 and excluding capital gains, which are additional) is from hard work and ingenuity. Trump said he is smart by avoiding taxes. I'm not so smart, I guess. Mine are yuge. I don't talk shit on "people who don't have a degree." I talk shit on a website whose "journalists" are supposed to inform people for a living when those journalists are not well-educated and have not learned journalistic standards. It's why our country is now so full of uninformed dumbshits. But there was a market for all this right-wing media. It's been big money.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nope. Unlike Trump or W, no inheritance. My annual 7-figure income (just on my W-2 and excluding capital gains, which are additional) is from hard work and ingenuity. Trump said he is smart by avoiding taxes. I'm not so smart, I guess. Mine are yuge. I don't talk shit on "people who don't have a degree." I talk shit on a website whose "journalists" are supposed to inform people for a living when those journalists are not well-educated and have not learned journalistic standards. It's why our country is now so full of uninformed dumbshits. But there was a market for all this right-wing media. It's been big money.


Tell me the story about how you were really smart, and "drunk with Breitbart and Bannon".


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Tell me the story about how you were really smart, and "drunk with Breitbart and Bannon".


I sound like Trump don't I? Bragging about how smart and rich I am.You must eat it up. He teaches our children how to get ahead by avoiding modesty and humility and to brag about your attributes and your money. You like it, don't you? Breitbart was at a parents' gathering and Bannon was in one of a few meetings I had with him, this one getting hammered throughout one afternoon about 20 years ago at a cigar bar. Seems like alcohol played a role in Breitbart's death...and it played a role in Bannon's spouse abuse and I assume will hasten his demise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nope. Unlike Trump or W, no inheritance. My annual 7-figure income (just on my W-2 and excluding capital gains, which are additional) is from hard work and ingenuity. Trump said he is smart by avoiding taxes. I'm not so smart, I guess. Mine are yuge. I don't talk shit on "people who don't have a degree." I talk shit on a website whose "journalists" are supposed to inform people for a living when those journalists are not well-educated and have not learned journalistic standards. It's why our country is now so full of uninformed dumbshits. But there was a market for all this right-wing media. It's been big money.


Help is not what you seek. I tried that. Stick with Townhall...they avoid graduates of 4-year schools, I assume, they say keep it simple for you. Wrong, and simple.


You lie all the time, reread your post and then tell me you aren't mocking people who dont have 4 year degrees.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Help is not what you seek. I tried that. Stick with Townhall...they avoid graduates of 4-year schools, I assume, they say keep it simple for you. Wrong, and simple.
> 
> 
> You lie all the time, reread your post and then tell me you aren't mocking people who dont have 4 year degrees.


Never lie. Don't mock people who don't have 4-year degree, except for so-called journalists who can't get into the good schools so they end up misinforming people like you with their blog posts.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I sound like Trump don't I? Bragging about how smart and rich I am.You must eat it up. He teaches our children how to get ahead by avoiding modesty and humility and to brag about your attributes and your money. You like it, don't you? Breitbart was at a parents' gathering and Bannon was in one of a few meetings I had with him, this one getting hammered throughout one afternoon about 20 years ago at a cigar bar. Seems like alcohol played a role in Breitbart's death...and it played a role in Bannon's spouse abuse and I assume will hasten his demise.


Not only dies Bannon look like a guy with a bottle-a-day habit, he looks like a guy who doesn't care that everyone can see it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I sound like Trump don't I? Bragging about how smart and rich I am.You must eat it up. He teaches our children how to get ahead by avoiding modesty and humility and to brag about your attributes and your money. You like it, don't you? Breitbart was at a parents' gathering and Bannon was in one of a few meetings I had with him, this one getting hammered throughout one afternoon about 20 years ago at a cigar bar. Seems like alcohol played a role in Breitbart's death...and it played a role in Bannon's spouse abuse and I assume will hasten his demise.


You said, you "drunk with them".
What exactly did you mean by that, and what kind of "parent's meeting" did cigars get smoked?
Im sorry, it was Bannon you "had one with", and that was where the cigars were smoked, correct?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Never lie. Don't mock people who don't have 4-year degree, except for so-called journalists who can't get into the good schools so they end up misinforming people like you with their blog posts.


I wonder what school Dan Rather and Brian Williams went to?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder what school Dan Rather and Brian Williams went to?


What about Raechel Maddow?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Not only dies Bannon look like a guy with a bottle-a-day habit, he looks like a guy who doesn't care that everyone can see it.


I'm not sure dies is the word you are looking for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What about Raechel Maddow?


What school did he go to?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What school did he go to?


They all went to the " Liar's school of lying, but not admitting it, because they're so sma-hart"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> They all went to the " Liar's school of lying, but not admitting it, because they're so sma-hart"


 2018 and 2020 looks like a lock, they just can't help themselves. I think I have it all.figured out, conservatives and passionate and liberals are emotional, you know, like women during the red tide.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You said, you "drunk with them".
> What exactly did you mean by that, and what kind of "parent's meeting" did cigars get smoked?
> Im sorry, it was Bannon you "had one with", and that was where the cigars were smoked, correct?


Correct to the latter. Breitbart was a parents' gathering and people drank and that's what I have to say about that. Bannon and I had cigars and drinks. Many. Personable guy. A drinker. No evidence of the political views. After that, he went to work for a buddy of mine who had previously worked for me, before he got real big.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What school did he go to?


Joe you're a perfect representative of the deplorables. Totally racist, totally misogynistic and totally homophobic. You're happy you can shout about it now...but deep down it's tough to be a white Herero guy who's losing, I know.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yup there's no trash that can rival the trash which is your absolute lack of willingness to deal with reality


*Post any rebuttal you want, but the Truth is hurting you and it's quite obvious.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> And as a true Republican, you called me out just a few hours ago for mentioning somebody's kid. Life's hard, ain't it, FH?


*Wow.....you're getting down right personal aren't you......*

*Democratic Party is in a flat spin with no hope of recovery and the fear is spreading throughout the minions....*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe you're a perfect representative of the deplorables. Totally racist, totally misogynistic and totally homophobic. You're happy you can shout about it now...but deep down it's tough to be a white Herero guy who's losing, I know.


If I were pulling your strings, and you, a marionette, I could not have said it any more perfectly.
Absolutely beautiful.

signed, Us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If I were pulling your strings, and you, a marionette, I could not have said any more perfectly.
> Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> signed, Us.


What is that word Bruddah uses in these situations?


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is that word Bruddah uses in these situations?



*Is it Hanapaa ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Is it Hanapaa ?*


That's the one.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the one.


Is that like snowflake or cuck? More frat boy stuff; that's cute!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Is that like snowflake or cuck? More frat boy stuff; that's cute!


You tell me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nope. Unlike Trump or W, no inheritance. My annual 7-figure income (just on my W-2 and excluding capital gains, which are additional) is from hard work and ingenuity.


But you didn't build that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe you're a perfect representative of the deplorables. Totally racist, totally misogynistic and totally homophobic. You're happy you can shout about it now...but deep down it's tough to be a white Herero guy who's losing, I know.


I don't know what herero means, it must be a word for rich, elite snowflakes only.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Anti American Piece of Shit
Obama warns Americans about too much patriotism -- on July 4th weekend...
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/obama-warns-americans-much-patriotism-july-4th-weekend/


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you didn't build that.


I already said that, unlike Trump, I paid huge taxes. Of course I didn't build it without help from the government through the roads I get to work on, the safety I have in the streets,  the freedoms I have to create my own business> Obama was talking to the a-holes who think they shouldn't have to pay taxes. You know. like Trump. So his comment didn't apply to me.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anti American Piece of Shit
> Obama warns Americans about too much patriotism -- on July 4th weekend...
> http://www.theamericanmirror.com/obama-warns-americans-much-patriotism-july-4th-weekend/


I love The American Mirror. So much value it offers. Did their job on you, I see. LOL. Awesome diversion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe you're a perfect representative of the deplorables. Totally racist, totally misogynistic and totally homophobic. You're happy you can shout about it now...but deep down it's tough to be a white Herero guy who's losing, I know.


I have no idea where you get the idea that I am any of the above, especially the homophobic thing, you can live your life however you want to, just don't push your gayness on to me.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have no idea where you get the idea that I am any of the above, especially the homophobic thing, you can live your life however you want to, just don't push your gayness on to me.


I get the idea from Obama is the Kenyan, you refer to Rachel Maddow as "he" and previously made a crack or two about my "husband" and you note in passing how women are emotional during the "red tide." As for not wanting me to "push gayness onto you," what does that mean? I hear it's not catchable, but it's clear you have fear and therefore must harbor some internal confusion about your own proclivities, maybe? I'm not surprised.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I get the idea from Obama is the Kenyan, you refer to Rachel Maddow as "he" and previously made a crack or two about my "husband" and you note in passing how women are emotional during the "red tide." As for not wanting me to "push gayness onto you," what does that mean? I hear it's not catchable, but it's clear you have fear and therefore must harbor some internal confusion about your own proclivities, maybe? I'm not surprised.


Live and let live is my motto, that is until it affects or tries to affect my family.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

This is exactly how I picture many of the partisan snowflakes in here, minus the killing part.
*Alexandria shooter’s widow: He went ‘bananas’ after Trump won the election*
John Sexton Jul 01, 2017 7:01 PM

“He flung dishes at his wife, roared at the television, erupted during an outing at a local brewery.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

As it should be, stay home.






ILLEGALS STAY HOME
TOO SCARED TO CROSS


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Live and let live is my motto, that is until it affects or tries to affect my family.


I'm not really buying that. Does a gay person teaching one of your kids affect your family? Does the fact that a president's dad was born in Kenya affect your family?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

*Levin: ‘Entire Progressive Movement Rejects Declaration of Independence’*
19 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm not really buying that. Does a gay person teaching one of your kids affect your family? Does the fact that a president's dad was born in Kenya affect your family?


I don't care if my kids have a gay teacher, just don't push that agenda on my kids.
Obama being Kenyan has no affect on me or my family, but it does seem to have the desired affect on you.
I am just here to educate you and show you what  racists you and your party really are.
Me pointing out obamas lineage and you going straight to the race card proves that beyond a doubt.
You really need to do some soul searching.
Maybe find a church and find God.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Levin: ‘Entire Progressive Movement Rejects Declaration of Independence’*
> 19 Comments


Dom? I know you are listening. I believe you can now official change the title of this sub-forum from, "Off Topic" to the "Nutter Factory", thank you for taking my idea under consideration.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Homeland Security Adviser Shrugs Off ABC Anchor's Concern About Tweet 'Threat'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dom? I know you are listening. I believe you can now official change the title of this sub-forum from, "Off Topic" to the "Nutter Factory", thank you for taking my idea under consideration.


You ok Husker?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok Husker?


In the race to the bottom, or top of the nutter heap so to speak you have inched ahead of nono by a nose. Basically just through pure volume, nobody beats our nono when it comes to pure unadulterated lunacy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the race to the bottom, or top of the nutter heap so to speak you have inched ahead of nono by a nose. Basically just through pure volume, nobody beats our nono when it comes to pure unadulterated lunacy!


You do realize you side has been winning the award for crazy  liars for the past year or 2, right?
See CNN just for starters and throw in the NYT just as the kicker.
You liberals aren't very open to other ideals, are you?
You should really expand your knowledge and thought process, just reading  alinsky just won't cut it any more.
I am trying to educate you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like I am in good company then.
> You do realize you side has been winning the award for crazy  liars for the past year or 2, right?
> See CNN just for starters and throw in the NYT just as the kicker.
> You liberals aren't very open to other ideals, are you?
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dom? I know you are listening. I believe you can now official change the title of this sub-forum from, "Off Topic" to the "Nutter Factory", thank you for taking my idea under consideration.


Dom, do you know where I might find some waterproof keyboard covers?
I would hate for the tears of the snowflakes to damage their computers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do realize you side has been winning the award for crazy  liars for the past year or 2, right?
> See CNN just for starters and throw in the NYT just as the kicker.
> You liberals aren't very open to other ideals, are you?
> You should really expand your knowledge and thought process, just reading  alinsky just won't cut it any more.
> I am trying to educate you.


It's the progressive way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do realize you side has been winning the award for crazy  liars for the past year or 2, right?
> See CNN just for starters and throw in the NYT just as the kicker.
> You liberals aren't very open to other ideals, are you?
> You should really expand your knowledge and thought process, just reading  alinsky just won't cut it any more.
> I am trying to educate you.


Someday come back to reality Joe . . . I'll be waiting here for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's the progressive way.


Liar.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As it should be, stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't care if my kids have a gay teacher, just don't push that agenda on my kids.
> Obama being Kenyan has no affect on me or my family, but it does seem to have the desired affect on you.
> I am just here to educate you and show you what  racists you and your party really are.
> Me pointing out obamas lineage and you going straight to the race card proves that beyond a doubt.
> ...


You keep saying saying Obama is a Kenyan, you're a racist liar. What "agenda" are you talking about? Do you think you can catch gayness? Most people can't, but I think maybe you can. It's right there, isn't it...
Should I go to a Catholic Church where they molest kids, or an evangelical church where the leaders all have affairs? To find God, I mean.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You keep saying saying Obama is a Kenyan, you're a racist liar. What "agenda" are you talking about? Do you think you can catch gayness? Most people can't, but I think maybe you can. It's right there, isn't it...
> Should I go to a Catholic Church where they molest kids, or an evangelical church where the leaders all have affairs? To find God, I mean.


An honest man can find God/peace of mind within himself, Joe and many others need a helluva lot more help then that!


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An honest man can find God/peace of mind within himself, Joe and many others need a helluva lot more help then that!


Poor Joe is too full of fear to find his own God. He looks around and sees perceived "Kenyans" in the White House, "gays" with an "agenda," "illegals" taking his job and tax dollars. Muslim bombers. The ones with real power tell him to go to church and buy more guns and they'll build a wall and make a ban and not force his baker to bake cakes for gays and everything will be OK. Tough life in his skin. Just look at the articles he posts...I think he's afraid of his own shadow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Liar.


Don't worry.  You're not progressive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You keep saying saying Obama is a Kenyan, you're a racist liar. What "agenda" are you talking about? Do you think you can catch gayness? Most people can't, but I think maybe you can. It's right there, isn't it...
> Should I go to a Catholic Church where they molest kids, or an evangelical church where the leaders all have affairs? To find God, I mean.


You'll find God in all those places and more.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An honest man can find God/peace of mind within himself, Joe and many others need a helluva lot more help then that!


But you don't believe in God.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You'll find God in all those places and more.


The rodent thats been getting into my eggplant will see the wrath of God soon enough.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't worry.  You're not progressive.


. . . and taking a couple instances then painting a wide swath across an entire network/industry in an attempt to cover up the liar factory the White House has become is disingenuous and puts party before country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Poor Joe is too full of fear to find his own God. He looks around and sees perceived "Kenyans" in the White House, "gays" with an "agenda," "illegals" taking his job and tax dollars. Muslim bombers. The ones with real power tell him to go to church and buy more guns and they'll build a wall and make a ban and not force his baker to bake cakes for gays and everything will be OK. Tough life in his skin. Just look at the articles he posts...I think he's afraid of his own shadow.


The gate is open, he just chooses to stay in his cage . . . it's safe in there, or so he is told.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and taking a couple instances then painting a wide swath across an entire network/industry in an attempt to cover up the liar factory the White House has become is disingenuous and puts party before country.


Quit rambling.  I really would like for you to express your ideas more clearly without cutting off your sentences before you express your ideas clearly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You keep saying saying Obama is a Kenyan, you're a racist liar. What "agenda" are you talking about? Do you think you can catch gayness? Most people can't, but I think maybe you can. It's right there, isn't it...
> Should I go to a Catholic Church where they molest kids, or an evangelical church where the leaders all have affairs? To find God, I mean.


Where did Clinton go?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Poor Joe is too full of fear to find his own God. He looks around and sees perceived "Kenyans" in the White House, "gays" with an "agenda," "illegals" taking his job and tax dollars. Muslim bombers. The ones with real power tell him to go to church and buy more guns and they'll build a wall and make a ban and not force his baker to bake cakes for gays and everything will be OK. Tough life in his skin. Just look at the articles he posts...I think he's afraid of his own shadow.


Do you not think those are real problems, other than the Kenyan part?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> An honest man can find God/peace of mind within himself, Joe and many others need a helluva lot more help then that!


I will take all the help I can get.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You keep saying saying Obama is a Kenyan, you're a racist liar. What "agenda" are you talking about? Do you think you can catch gayness? Most people can't, but I think maybe you can. It's right there, isn't it...
> Should I go to a Catholic Church where they molest kids, or an evangelical church where the leaders all have affairs? To find God, I mean.


I am still waiting for you to explain the reason you keep saying I am a racist?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The gate is open, he just chooses to stay in his cage . . . it's safe in there, or so he is told.


Irony alert


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will take all the help I can get.


I always say those that need it most, NEED IT MOST! Jimmy Swaggart and Ted Haggard come to mind.


----------



## Wez (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am still waiting for you to explain the reason you keep saying I am a racist?


We have an 8219 comment sample to make that assessment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> We have an 8219 comment sample to make that assessment.


Then it should not be hard to find 1. Buddy.


----------



## Wez (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then it should not be hard to find 1. Buddy.


I've found and pointed out hundreds, if not thousands.  Not sure why you keep acting as if it's not already common knowledge.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am still waiting for you to explain the reason you keep saying I am a racist?


A. "The Kenyan" is a racially motivated attempt at derision.
B. Asking for his papers (The birther thing) is another racially motivated attempt at derision.
C. While most people favor the legalization of marijuana, and many states already have, you cling to the racially motivated premises that criminalized it in the first place.
D. You constantly use race, creed, color and religion as a point of contention, a determining factor in your analysis of a situation or opinion of someone personally.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A. "The Kenyan" is a racially motivated attempt at derision.
> B. Asking for his papers (The birther thing) is another racially motivated attempt at derision.
> C. While most people favor the legalization of marijuana, and many states already have, you cling to the racially motivated premises that criminalized it in the first place.
> D. You constantly use race, creed, color and religion as a point of contention, a determining factor in your analysis of a situation or opinion of someone personally.


Obviously you don't have any idea of what racism is.


prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior.
"a program to combat racism"
synonyms: racial discrimination, racialism, racial prejudice, xenophobia, chauvinism, bigotry, casteism
"Aborigines are the main victims of racism in Australia"
the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
noun: *racism*
"theories of racism"


----------



## Wez (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A. "The Kenyan" is a racially motivated attempt at derision.
> B. Asking for his papers (The birther thing) is another racially motivated attempt at derision.
> C. While most people favor the legalization of marijuana, and many states already have, you cling to the racially motivated premises that criminalized it in the first place.
> D. You constantly use race, creed, color and religion as a point of contention, a determining factor in your analysis of a situation or opinion of someone personally.


It goes so much further with Gay Joe, from birther shit to his obsession with only brown immigrants to insistence that BO was not college educated, this list is endless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> It goes so much further with Gay Joe, from birther shit to his obsession with only brown immigrants to insistence that BO was not college educated, this list is endless.


Not one thing racist about any of that.
I think you people just don't understand things that are not from your PC world.
This is exactly why this bullshit shouldn't be taught in our school system.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> It goes so much further with Gay Joe, from birther shit to his obsession with only brown immigrants to insistence that BO was not college educated, this list is endless.


Do you really think I want any illegal alien criminals from any country here? It just so happens the biggest part of the problem is Hispanic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not one thing racist about any of that.
> I think you people just don't understand things that are not from your PC world.
> This is exactly why this bullshit shouldn't be taught in our school system.


Therein lies the problem, you think what you do is normal, acceptable behavior . . . maybe in your culture it is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you really think I want any illegal alien criminals from any country here? It just so happens the biggest part of the problem is Hispanic.


No, it is well documented that visa overstays are the biggest problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

*NYT Worries As Honduran Illegal Migration Flatlines: ‘Almost Nobody’s Going’*
by Neil Munro


Hüsker Dü said:


> No, it is well documented that visa overstays are the biggest problem.


Bullshit.
Demographics of Immigrants in the United States Illegally
Countries of Origin, States of Residence, Age, Gender, and Jobs Held 2000-2012


I. Introduction
II. Top 10 Countries of Origin, 2000-2012
III. Top 10 States of Residence, 2000-2012
IV. Distribution by Age and Gender, 2012
V. Top 20 Jobs Held, 2008 

I. Introduction





Farm Workers near Bakersfield, California
Source: Victor Davis Hanson, "Incoherent Immigration Reform," nationalreview.com, Feb. 7, 2013.
Who are the immigrants in the United States illegally? Where do they come from? In which states do they settle? What jobs do they hold? 

As of 2012, the population of immigrants in the United States illegally is estimated to be approximately 11.43 million, roughly 3.7% of the entire US population. 59% of the immigrants in the country illegally are from Mexico, and 25% of all immigrants in the country illegally reside in California. 53% of the immigrants in the United States illegally are male. In 2008, approximately 31% of workers in the roofing industry and 27% of maids/housekeepers were immigrants living in the country illegally. 

The demographic statistics below are based on estimates created by the US Department of Homeland Security, the US Immigration and Naturalization Service, and the Pew Hispanic Research Center. 

II. Top 10 Countries of Origin (2000-2012) of Immigrants Living in the United States Illegally


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Therein lies the problem, you think what you do is normal, acceptable behavior . . . maybe in your culture it is.


Are you a minority?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

That was easy.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/may/22/visa-overstays-biggest-problem-illegal-immigration/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was easy.
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/may/22/visa-overstays-biggest-problem-illegal-immigration/


Are you a minority?
Still bullshit.
From a bullshit source.

As of 2012, the population of immigrants in the United States illegally is estimated to be approximately 11.43 million, roughly 3.7% of the entire US population. 59% of the immigrants in the country illegally are from Mexico, and 25% of all immigrants in the country illegally reside in California. 53% of the immigrants in the United States illegally are male. In 2008, approximately 31% of workers in the roofing industry and 27% of maids/housekeepers were immigrants living in the country illegally.

The demographic statistics below are based on estimates created by the US Department of Homeland Security, the US Immigration and Naturalization Service, and the Pew Hispanic Research Center.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Stick with Townhall...they avoid graduates of 4-year schools..


How very insightful of you, and very demeaning as well. SMH


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> We have an 8219 comment sample to make that assessment.


When you call Trump a German every time you refer to him then I will stop calling you racist for calling Obama Kenyan


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> When you call Trump a German every time you refer to him then I will stop calling you racist for calling Obama Kenyan


No, Trumps dad was born in the USA. I will call him  the Scot, after his mom.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, Trumps dad was born in the USA. I will call him  the Scot, after his mom.


Deal. Call him the Scot and. I will stop calling you racist for calling Obama Kenyan.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> How very insightful of you, and very demeaning as well. SMH


Duh. That was my intent; to demean the uneducated "journalists" of that website.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> How very insightful of you, and very demeaning as well. SMH


You know how hard headed these libs are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, Trumps dad was born in the USA. I will call him  the Scot, after his mom.


I like it.
The Donald, The Scot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Duh. That was my intent; to demean the uneducated "journalists" of that website.


How do you know they aren't educated?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you a minority?
> Still bullshit.
> From a bullshit source.
> 
> ...


I guess husker was scared off by REAL facts, again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like it.
> The Donald, The Scot.


and The President.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> and The President.


MAGA


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Duh. That was my intent; to demean the uneducated "journalists" of that website.


Glad you have so much insight. SMH


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you know they aren't educated?


I've read their work and the very few where you can find a CV on them, the educational background is nil or close to it. They're dummies who couldn't practice real journalism for the press that has won Pulitzer Prizes, exposed Watergate, etc. etc.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> MAGA


I tell you what,  if MAGA means making me a lot more money by cutting my taxes yugely, then thank you, Bernie!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I've read their work and the very few where you can find a CV on them, the educational background is nil or close to it. They're dummies who couldn't practice real journalism for the press that has won Pulitzer Prizes, exposed Watergate, etc. etc.


I don't know if you ever replied to this, but does a degree make you better than anyone else? A better journalist?
Do you see or try to hire the shit that our colleges are turning out these days?
A degree can mean very much , but it can also mean you are just willing to jump through a bunch of hoops that may be unnecessary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I tell you what,  if MAGA means making me a lot more money by cutting my taxes yugely, then thank you, Bernie!


You are really stuck on this money thing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I've read their work and the very few where you can find a CV on them, the educational background is nil or close to it. They're dummies who couldn't practice real journalism for the press that has won Pulitzer Prizes, exposed Watergate, etc. etc.


I know I should post this in the Gov Brown thread but it just seems to fit here...

http://dailycaller.com/2017/06/29/stanford-prof-calling-homework-easy-is-a-microaggression/


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know if you ever replied to this, but does a degree make you better than anyone else? A better journalist?
> Do you see or try to hire the shit that our colleges are turning out these days?
> A degree can mean very much , but it can also mean you are just willing to jump through a bunch of hoops that may be unnecessary.


I think a degree absolutely makes you a better journalist and we have excellent journalism schools at Missouri, Columbia and several other places. Those people work at major press outlets.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are really stuck on this money thing.


Because that's Trump's whole deal. Make the rich richer. All the rest, the immigration stuff and the tweets about the media, is just to play on the suckers while he does his real job.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

Is this funny or what?
The Savior: Obama Tells Democrats He’s Back To Rebuild the Party He Helped Destroy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because that's Trump's whole deal. Make the rich richer. All the rest, the immigration stuff and the tweets about the media, is just to play on the suckers while he does his real job.


Sure thing pal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess husker was scared off by REAL facts, again.


Husker went to play Torrey South and you have no facts whatsoever.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure thing pal.


https://www.google.com/amp/thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/healthcare/339535-budget-estimate-shows-the-senate-bill-is-not-about-repealing?amp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2017)

Mysterious fliers threaten 'genocide of white race'...

'Viva la Raza'...
http://www.10news.com/news/mysterious-filers-threaten-genocide-of-the-white-race


----------



## xav10 (Jul 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mysterious fliers threaten 'genocide of white race'...
> 
> 'Viva la Raza'...
> http://www.10news.com/news/mysterious-filers-threaten-genocide-of-the-white-race


Joe: On this 4th of July I hope for you that you live without fear and in harmony with your fellow men (and women) of all races.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe: On this 4th of July I hope for you that you live without fear and in harmony with your fellow men (and women) of all races.


They are my race, Mr rich guy and I always do, except the illegal ones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2017)

Doesn't this sound like some of the libs around here?
MSNBC Guest: Trump Voters 'Fear Brown People'
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2017/07/04/msnbc-guest-trump-voters-fear-brown-people-n2350033


----------



## xav10 (Jul 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesn't this sound like some of the libs around here?
> MSNBC Guest: Trump Voters 'Fear Brown People'
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2017/07/04/msnbc-guest-trump-voters-fear-brown-people-n2350033


Old news.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe: On this 4th of July I hope for you that you live without fear and in harmony with your fellow men (and women) of all races.


I think you left out about twelve or thirteen genders there, Mr. Inclusive.
The thought was nice, though.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 4, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think you left out about twelve or thirteen genders there, Mr. Inclusive.
> The thought was nice, though.


Bernie, between the excellent music posts and that very funny line, you're actually seeming human today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think you left out about twelve or thirteen genders there, Mr. Inclusive.
> The thought was nice, though.


Still afraid of the reality that is the human existence, outside your own of course, I see.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Bernie, between the excellent music posts and that very funny line, you're actually seeming human today.


Im always like this.
Its my benevolent nature, and sizzling wit. You people just too busy throw'n hay makers.

Im glad you appreciate the music.
Im an artist, and have always enjoyed, and appreciated  true blue musicianship.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still afraid of the reality that is the human existence, outside your own of course, I see.


Delusional hogwash.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

How was it Wez,
*Vatican police break up 'gay orgy'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

I think this guy should find another career,

*Kaepernick Travels 'Home' to Ghana to Trash USA on Independence Day...*


----------



## Wez (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How was it Wez,
> *Vatican police break up 'gay orgy'...*


I understand your inner demons are getting the best of you....just go with it.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 5, 2017)

I support that for Joe, too. Joe, we are giving you a safe space to come out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I support that for Joe, too. Joe, we are giving you a safe space to come out.


You, Wez and Husker will be just fine without me.
You can pay for everything, Wez will protect you three from the right and Husker will keep you guys laughing.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You, Wez and Husker will be just fine without me.
> You can pay for everything, Wez will protect you three from the right and Husker will keep you guys laughing.


You're not leaving, snowflake. I'm the new guy, so I'll leave.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

What a difference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

Something has to be done about these thugs,
NYPD Cop Assassinated in Patrol Vehicle


----------



## Wez (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Something has to be done about these thugs,
> NYPD Cop Assassinated in Patrol Vehicle


Yes, we should make a law against murder.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, we should make a law against murder.


Apparently that is not working, I think I have a plan that might work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

Foreign Influence? Soros & Co. Sink Big $$$ into ‘Fact Check’ Org


----------



## Wez (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Foreign Influence? Soros & Co. Sink Big $$$ into ‘Fact Check’ Org


Thank God, somebody has to fight the fake news factories coming from the right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Thank God, somebody has to fight the fake news factories coming from the right.


Anti American.


----------



## Wez (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anti American.


Fake news is, yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fake news is, yes.


Soros and Obama, both Obamas.


----------



## Wez (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Soros and Obama, both Obamas.


Soros isn't American and thanks for your opinion that Obama is anti-American, I disagree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Soros isn't American and thanks for your opinion that Obama is anti-American, I disagree.


I never said soros is American, he is for the destruction of the country.


----------



## Wez (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never said soros is American, he is for the destruction of the country.


Nonsense.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2017)

Soros And Kushner Party Together In The Hamptons — Frenemies Or No

http://forward.com/fast-forward/376246/soros-and-kushner-party-together-in-the-hamptons-frenemies-or-no/


----------



## xav10 (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never said soros is American, he is for the destruction of the country.


Man you guys with your "Venezuela" and white genocide and destruction of the country...so whipped into a frenzy by your loser blogs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Man you guys with your "Venezuela" and white genocide and destruction of the country...so whipped into a frenzy by your loser blogs.


That is the difference between right and left, you can't wait for the destruction of our country and we are trying to prevent it.
Simple.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Delusional hogwash.


How so? It's a simple fact of nature that not everyone is born all male or all female, to deny that is delusional hogwash.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2017)

What a joke.
*The Obama Family Now Has an Official Tartan For Some Reason*
Posted at 2:00 pm on July 5, 2017 by Amelia Hamilton


O’Bama?

Barack Obama has been honored by having an official Obama Tartan created and added to the Scottish Register of Tartans in Edinburgh Scotland. Edinburgh-based newspaper The Scotsman reports that the created by tartan designer Brian Talley of Glasgow, who chose colors to represent Obama’s life. The navy blue of the pattern represents the flag of Hawaii, while green represents the Kenyan flag. The red, sky blue, and white represent Chicago.

They forgot the yellow for the coward he is.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is the difference between right and left, you can't wait for the destruction of our country and we are trying to prevent it.
> Simple.


you're all a bunch of chickensh**s afraid of your own shadow. the republic can even handle trump, as you will learn, without falling apart.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 5, 2017)

xav10 said:


> you're all a bunch of chickensh**s afraid of your own shadow. the republic can even handle trump, as you will learn, without falling apart.


You need to sit down with your boy, Hunker Dunker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never said soros is American, he is for the destruction of the country.


Putin, is for the destruction of this country, and we will soon see how Trump, who thinks the two could be friends, will handle himself when they come face to face . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a difference.


Yes, quite, I see, it is quite obvious how small the Donald's hands are compared to those guys and even Melania.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anti American.


Proof.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Man you guys with your "Venezuela" and white genocide and destruction of the country...so whipped into a frenzy by your loser blogs.


A little frenzied aren't ya?  Lets discuss Scandanavia.  That should settle your nerves.  Venezuela is what it is and is worthy of being ignored by you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2017)

espola said:


> Proof.


Pretty important isn't it?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 5, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A little frenzied aren't ya?  Lets discuss Scandanavia.  That should settle your nerves.  Venezuela is what it is and is worthy of being ignored by you people.


I think you're missing the point Iz. Im not the weirdo worried and writing posts about those "concerns" like white genocide and Venezuela and the destruction of America by George Soros, am I? That's paranoid wacko stuff. As I say, Trump knows his audience. But thanks for the compliment by stealing my use of the term "frenzy."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think you're missing the point Iz. Im not the weirdo worried and writing posts about those "concerns" like white genocide and Venezuela and the destruction of America by George Soros, am I? That's paranoid wacko stuff. As I say, Trump knows his audience. But thanks for the compliment by stealing my use of the term "frenzy."


"Arrogantly Ignorant" . . . "and damn proud of it!"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Arrogantly Ignorant" . . . "and damn proud of it!"


Is that a t-shirt you wear or a bumper sticker on your car?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

*Minimum wage set to drop in Missouri* 

ST. LOUIS -- Cities all over the United States have been boosting their minimum wage. It's up to $15 an hour in Seattle, but it's going in the opposite direction in St. Louis, Missouri. 

Amer Hawatmeh's family-owned restaurant in downtown St. Louis is struggling. 

Along with rising sales taxes, and meat prices, a minimum wage hike to $10 an hour two months ago made it expensive to stay open. So he's cut back from five to two days a week for lunch. His hamburgers are smaller, his entrees pricier and his customers scarcer. 

Hawatmeh believes it's not the government, but a combination of worker determination and customer demand that should set the correct wage. 

"That's how I built myself," he said. "That's how I'm teaching my children to build themselves. Don't ask what do I get, ask what can I do." 

And Missouri Gov. Eric Greitens agrees. Next month, the minimum wage will return to $7.70 an hour -- ten bucks an hour was a mistake, he says. 

"Despite what you hear from liberals, it will take money out of people's pockets," Greitens said. 

Cities all over the country have been boosting their minimum wage. It's up to $15 an hour in Seattle, but it's going in the opposite direction in St. Louis. 

But after nationwide protests, the minimum wage went up on July 1, or will go up soon -- from Chicago to Flagstaff, Arizona, and Los Angeles to Washington, D.C. 

Wanda Roberts, a minimum wage worker in St. Louis, said the new $10 wage brought in an extra $400 a month and helped the local economy. 

"If we're making $10 an hour, we're going to go right back out and spend that money," Roberts said. 

And now that it's being reversed, she says she would "go back to struggling."

"Trying to worry about how I'm going to pay my rent, how I'm going to pay my bills and how I'm going to have money left over to buy household supplies and food," she added. In St. Louis, the minimum wage was going to increase to $11 an hour in January. Now, that won't happen. And by one estimate, 38,000 workers could miss out on a raise. 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/minimum-wage-set-to-drop-in-missouri/ar-BBDP27V?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## xav10 (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Minimum wage set to drop in Missouri*
> 
> ST. LOUIS -- Cities all over the United States have been boosting their minimum wage. It's up to $15 an hour in Seattle, but it's going in the opposite direction in St. Louis, Missouri.
> 
> ...


You realize that this has everything to do with the economic clout of fast food and how cheap it is for all the fat f**ks who eat that food and how they've taken up all the real estate in what used to be a nice part of America...and nothing to do with the price of labor, right? And that it's McDonald's and the like that are the complainants about the higher minimum wage? And they go around finding failing small restrateurs (sp) to blame wages because the other stuff is too big to comprehend? Republicans are awesome!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You realize that this has everything to do with the economic clout of fast food and how cheap it is for all the fat f**ks who eat that food and how they've taken up all the real estate in what used to be a nice part of America...and nothing to do with the price of labor, right? And that it's McDonald's and the like that are the complainants about the higher minimum wage? And they go around finding failing small restrateurs (sp) to blame wages because the other stuff is too big to comprehend? Republicans are awesome!


Apparently you're a crop duster....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Gotta love the bleeding heart liberals,
Gitmo Prisoner Who Killed U.S. Soldier To Get $8 Million And An Apology From Canada


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love the bleeding heart liberals,
> Gitmo Prisoner Who Killed U.S. Soldier To Get $8 Million And An Apology From Canada


Hopefully he invests it with Soros


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hopefully he invests it with Soros


Anti American, unpatriotic Wez.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anti American, unpatriotic Wez.


Gay racist bigot homophobe Joe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gay racist bigot homophobe Joe


That's a new one.
Did you see your new President acting Presidential this morning? I know it will take some getting used to, but get used to it.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a new one.
> Did you see your new President acting Presidential this morning? I know it will take some getting used to, but get used to it.


Yea, it was awesome.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You realize that this has everything to do with the economic clout of fast food and how cheap it is for all the fat f**ks who eat that food and how they've taken up all the real estate in what used to be a nice part of America...and nothing to do with the price of labor, right? And that it's McDonald's and the like that are the complainants about the higher minimum wage? And they go around finding failing small restrateurs (sp) to blame wages because the other stuff is too big to comprehend? Republicans are awesome!


Thatʻs quite the  rant.  Makes me wanna get a Big Mac.  I love the Ronald Mc Donald houses (RMH) My anti MCD brother in law had a change of ♡ when his daughter had a life threatening lung condition in New Zealand 2 years ago.  The RMH accomodations meant that he and his wife had a place to stay at while they went through a gut wrenching ordeal with their daughter.  They live about a 100 miles from the hospital.   She is alive and well today but RMH made it much easier and all for free.  Keeping ALL cost low makes MCD/RMH more than just a burger place for fat fucks.  Nice progressive thinking.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs quite the  rant.  Makes me wanna get a Big Mac.  I love the Ronald Mc Donald houses (RMH) My anti MCD brother in law had a change of ♡ when his daughter had a life threatening lung condition in New Zealand 2 years ago.  The RMH accomodations meant that he and his wife had a place to stay at while they went through a gut wrenching ordeal with their daughter.  They live about a 100 miles from the hospital.   She is alive and well today but RMH made it much easier and all for free.  Keeping ALL cost low makes MCD/RMH more than just a burger place for fat fucks.  Nice progressive thinking.


I'm not gonna knock RMH, no way. Good stuff in a lot of ways. Nice try with the "mcd/rmh" as one linked phrase, though! The restaurant is still a burger place for fat fucks which has so much economic power that local joints like the "family restaurant" referenced in Lion's post can't stay in business.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm not gonna knock RMH, no way. Good stuff in a lot of ways. Nice try with the "mcd/rmh" as one linked phrase, though! The restaurant is still a burger place for fat fucks which has so much economic power that local joints like the "family restaurant" referenced in Lion's post can't stay in business.


You blame Mickey D's, a successful business, & the family restaurant owner blames the government.
From the article:
_Along with rising sales taxes, and meat prices, a minimum wage hike to $10 an hour two months ago made it expensive to stay open. So he's cut back from five to two days a week for lunch. His hamburgers are smaller, his entrees pricier and his customers scarcer. 
Hawatmeh believes it's not the government, but a combination of worker determination and customer demand that should set the correct wage. 
"That's how I built myself," he said. "That's how I'm teaching my children to build themselves. Don't ask what do I get, ask what can I do."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Quite a pickle Dick,

I bet this doesn't make of any of X10s news sites.


*Muslim groups boycott STARBUCKS for LGBT support... *


----------



## xav10 (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You blame Mickey D's, a successful business, & the family restaurant owner blames the government.
> From the article:
> _Along with rising sales taxes, and meat prices, a minimum wage hike to $10 an hour two months ago made it expensive to stay open. So he's cut back from five to two days a week for lunch. His hamburgers are smaller, his entrees pricier and his customers scarcer.
> Hawatmeh believes it's not the government, but a combination of worker determination and customer demand that should set the correct wage.
> "That's how I built myself," he said. "That's how I'm teaching my children to build themselves. Don't ask what do I get, ask what can I do."_


I'm not trying to "blame," I'm trying to look at the conditions here that lead to the failure of a local business. You want to blame wages, I don't. That argument leads us to the Chinese model of $1/hour label


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm not trying to "blame," I'm trying to look at the conditions here that lead to the failure of a local business. You want to blame wages, I don't. That argument leads us to the Chinese model of $1/hour label


You should read the article .
The business didn't fail.
They cut back on lunches.
The Governor and the business owner blamed wages.
I simply posted the article.
Obviously 1$ an hour is absurd.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Obviously 1$ an hour is absurd.


Why?  If you believe the magic free market cures all, why have a min. wage at all?  Why not have restaurant employees be 1099 and work completely off tips?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why?  If you believe the magic free market cures all, why have a min. wage at all?  Why not have restaurant employees be 1099 and work completely off tips?


Where exactly did I say the free market cures all?
Why do you jump to such silly conclusions?
I negotiate and determine my wage and compensation package.
It's none of your business & I certainly don't need, nor want the government negotiating on my behalf.


_"Hawatmeh believes it's not the government, but a combination of worker determination and customer demand that should set the correct wage." _


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where exactly did I say the free market cures all?
> Why do you jump to such silly conclusions?


What silly conclusion?  Why is $1/hour absurd?  Why complain about a min. wage increase at all if you feel some level if min. wage is necessary?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> What silly conclusion?  Why is $1/hour absurd?  Why complain about a min. wage increase at all if you feel some level if min. wage is necessary?


 I never said the free market cures all....as far as 1$ an hour goes...
Apparently for you it's not absurd. But for the vast majority of folks in this country, it is.
I didn't complain, but I have posted two article in the last week that indicate a higher minimum wage is not the cure all/fix all it was sold as.
Hey, if someone is willing to work for 1$ an hr or 3$ or 10$....what exactly is the problem?


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently for you it's not absurd. But for the vast majority of folks in this country, it is.
> I didn't complain, but I have posted two article in the last week that indicate a higher minimum wage is not the cure all/fix all it was sold as.
> Hey, if someone is willing to work for 1$ an hr or 3$ or 10$....what exactly is the problem?


A higher min. wage is not a cure all, but it has more benefits to the economy than disadvantages, at least that's what people who study this stuff say.

I love how the GOP is supposedly about helping the common man, but has been conned into thinking everything that doesn't help big business is bad.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I never said the free market cures all....as far as 1$ an hour goes...
> Apparently for you it's not absurd. But for the vast majority of folks in this country, it is.
> I didn't complain, but I have posted two article in the last week that indicate a higher minimum wage is not the cure all/fix all it was sold as.
> Hey, if someone is willing to work for 1$ an hr or 3$ or 10$....what exactly is the problem?


There you have it, then! In China they're "willing" to work for $1/hr, so why not here?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jul 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs quite the  rant.  Makes me wanna get a Big Mac.  I love the Ronald Mc Donald houses (RMH) My anti MCD brother in law had a change of ♡ when his daughter had a life threatening lung condition in New Zealand 2 years ago.  The RMH accomodations meant that he and his wife had a place to stay at while they went through a gut wrenching ordeal with their daughter.  They live about a 100 miles from the hospital.   She is alive and well today but RMH made it much easier and all for free.  Keeping ALL cost low makes MCD/RMH more than just a burger place for fat fucks.  Nice progressive thinking.


I like Big Macs, but than again, I am a fat fuck. I also feel a little better by dropping my change into the RHM collection outside the window.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs quite the  rant.  Makes me wanna get a Big Mac.  I love the Ronald Mc Donald houses (RMH) My anti MCD brother in law had a change of ♡ when his daughter had a life threatening lung condition in New Zealand 2 years ago.  The RMH accomodations meant that he and his wife had a place to stay at while they went through a gut wrenching ordeal with their daughter.  They live about a 100 miles from the hospital.   She is alive and well today but RMH made it much easier and all for free.  Keeping ALL cost low makes MCD/RMH more than just a burger place for fat fucks.  Nice progressive thinking.


Yes, nice rant. The great work Irma Gusfield  started is a completely different entity than McDonalds Inc. Ray Kroc was simply one of the first donors.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Quite a pickle Dick,
> 
> I bet this doesn't make of any of X10s news sites.
> 
> ...


So they, those Muslims, are just like you, homophobic.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So they, those Muslims, are just like you, homophobic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Straight up! Although lil 'joe being an urbanite he doesn't have a beard, lies about owning guns, does what he is told and only fantasizes in here about being the kind of man he thinks is brave enough to be himself and make his own decisions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So they, those Muslims, are just like you, homophobic.


Just trying to see what side you anti American types are on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm not gonna knock RMH, no way. Good stuff in a lot of ways. Nice try with the "mcd/rmh" as one linked phrase, though! The restaurant is still a burger place for fat fucks which has so much economic power that local joints like the "family restaurant" referenced in Lion's post can't stay in business.


Nice try to seperate the two (RMH/MCD). Yes other evil corporations get to contribute to RMH as well.  Do you know what you mean by MCDʻs "economic power?  Are you sure that MCD is solely responsible for the destruction of family restaurants?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Straight up! Although lil 'joe being an urbanite he doesn't have a beard, lies about owning guns, does what he is told and only fantasizes in here about being the kind of man he thinks is brave enough to be himself and make his own decisions.


I am sorry, can you repeat that, union boy.
I think your foreman needs you to get her lunch for her.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm not trying to "blame," I'm trying to look at the conditions here that lead to the failure of a local business. You want to blame wages, I don't. That argument leads us to the Chinese model of $1/hour label


What was the chinese model before it was $1 an hour?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So they, those Muslims, are just like you, homophobic.


We knew the Muslims were homophobic, Joey. Same with "Christians," right? And they're both "Godly" like you, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should read the article .
> The business didn't fail.
> They cut back on lunches.
> The Governor and the business owner blamed wages.
> ...


No itʻs not if they were making $0 prior to.  The chinese factories and workers love the push for higher MW in America.   It secures their jobs.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice try to seperate the two (RMH/MCD). Yes other evil corporations get to contribute to RMH as well.  Do you know what you mean by MCDʻs "economic power?  Are you sure that MCD is solely responsible for the destruction of family restaurants?


Uh, Iz, when you own forests, cattle, real estate, etc. and buy those products you don't already own in indescribably massive amounts, you have what is called "purchasing power" and "land" that your locally-owned competitors don't have. Do you think that might have something to do with why you now see a Micky D's where your Big Al's Diner once stood? And why do you keep bringing RMH into a conversation about family restaurants and wages?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We knew the Muslims were homophobic, Joey. Same with "Christians," right? And they're both "Godly" like you, right?


What are you lying about now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> A higher min. wage is not a cure all, but it has more benefits to the economy than disadvantages, at least that's what people who study this stuff say.
> 
> I love how the GOP is supposedly about helping the common man, but has been conned into thinking everything that doesn't help big business is bad.


It's pathetic how the you think you know best, even when evidence tells a different story.
How you socialists think you're helping the common man...you pinheads have conned poor folks since Johnson's Great Society came about...you think pouring money on the problem will fix it. Pathetic.
Take a look at Chicago, Democrats have been leading that place for 60 years and NOTHING has changed for the poor, just the same old Democrat rhetoric. Vote Democrat and we'll fix "everything"....
You've been conned into believing your condescending rhetoric, what kind of moron believe such nonsense?.... "everything that doesn't help big business is bad"?
Every, all, always, never....you've given up the crop duster and are just slinging five gallon buckets around and calling it a portrait. Good god...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Straight up! Although lil 'joe being an urbanite he doesn't have a beard, lies about owning guns, does what he is told and only fantasizes in here about being the kind of man he thinks is brave enough to be himself and make his own decisions.


Keep your fantasizes to your self Daffy...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice try to seperate the two (RMH/MCD). Yes other evil corporations get to contribute to RMH as well.  Do you know what you mean by MCDʻs "economic power?  Are you sure that MCD is solely responsible for the destruction of family restaurants?



 The name comes from one of the organization’s very first funders: McDonald’s founder Ray Kroc.

https://rmhcsd.org/about-rmhcsd/history/


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Take a look at Chicago, Democrats have been leading that place for 60 years and NOTHING has changed for the poor, just the same old Democrat rhetoric. Vote Democrat and we'll fix "everything"....


Ok, let's look at Chicago:

http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20170427/NEWS02/170429894/why-chicagos-powerhouse-economy-cant-jump-start-stalled-illinois

*Why Chicago's powerhouse economy can't jump-start stalled Illinois*

_"Despite the narrative about people leaving Chicago and the city being an economic drain, employment in the area reached an all-time high following the Great Recession. Chicagoland accounted for almost 87 percent of the nearly 426,000 private-sector jobs added since the Great Recession. This graphic shows the percentage change in private-sector employment by year in the Chicago area and the rest of the state compared to 2009."_


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> How you socialists think you're helping the common man


I'm a Capitalist, what makes you think I'm a Socialist?  It's the GOP that is supposed to be helping the common man, but their actions say otherwise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Ok, let's look at Chicago:
> 
> http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20170427/NEWS02/170429894/why-chicagos-powerhouse-economy-cant-jump-start-stalled-illinois
> 
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm a Capitalist, what makes you think I'm a Socialist?  It's the GOP that is supposed to be helping the common man, but their actions say otherwise.


The same reason I think you are a dick.
You're anti American ways will lead anyone to the socialist conclusion as far as you are concerned. See? it's not just me.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> same reason I can't stop thinking about your dick.


Fixed


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news.


Of course it is, it's doesn't agree with your worldview.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No itʻs not if they were making $0 prior to.  The chinese factories and workers love the push for higher MW in America.   It secures their jobs.


Funny every time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fixed


You ok snowflake?
Have you chanted the prayer?


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok snowflake?
> Have you chanted the prayer?


It won't work Joe.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Is that like snowflake or cuck? More frat boy stuff; that's cute!


*You should know about frat boy stuff, how many did refused you ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You should know about frat boy stuff, how many did refused you ?*


Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I get the idea from Obama is the Kenyan, you refer to Rachel Maddow as "he" and previously made a crack or two about my "husband" and you note in passing how women are emotional during the "red tide." As for not wanting me to "push gayness onto you," what does that mean? I hear it's not catchable, but it's clear you have fear and therefore must harbor some internal confusion about your own proclivities, maybe? I'm not surprised.


*You just exposed yourself Wez....... again....he never made those comments to you ( xyz ). They where directed at Wez quite a while ago.*

*No one here cares if you are a Pirate, you are the one who becomes offended and lashes out thus prompting a reButtal....*

*Just raise your kids honestly and let them choose their own destiny. You and your significant other are there to steward them thru*
*their early years and make them successful.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?


*Yeah......oh well.....next time.*


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *you are the one who becomes offended and lashes out thus prompting a reButtal....*


Lol, says the idiot who wants to kick my ass and has said as such here.  Sensitive little snowflake....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny every time.


Especially if you're Chinese.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Especially if you're Chinese.


...and Xav10 is carrying your water.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm not trying to "blame," I'm trying to look at the conditions here that lead to the failure of a local business. You want to blame wages, I don't. That argument leads us to the Chinese model of $1/hour label


Should also lead you to the "creative destruction" model.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, says the idiot who wants to kick my ass and has said as such here.  Sensitive little snowflake....


*Out of the Blue you threaten me with a low level gutter retort that you once uttered yourself.*

*Please show where I clearly threatened you so I can pat myself on the back. As that has never happened.*

*And why do you have two log on identities if you're going to respond to both as one. Further insight that *
*you are not very bright...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> There you have it, then! In China they're "willing" to work for $1/hr, so why not here?


Because China won't allow it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Should also lead you to the "*creative destruction*" model.


*What Wez and his alter ego are doing to his character with each new post...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, says the idiot who wants to kick my ass and has said as such here.  Sensitive little snowflake....


I am sure there is a long line for that.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Please show where I clearly threatened you so I can pat myself on the back. As that has never happened.*





nononono said:


> That's not a fight. That's a very short incident due to your disgusting behavior if it transpired in person.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure there is a long line for that.


There are quite a few sensitive little snowflakes who can dish out written insults, but want to escalate when they get it back at them.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hope this helps.




*That's the funniest thing I ever seen, Really Wez.*

*If that was a threat, then every poster on this forum has threatened your little punk bitch ass at some time....*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Should also lead you to the "creative destruction" model.


I like what little I know of Schumpeter's creative destruction. I think that's the replacement of industries through progress and technology, not replacing local establishments with uniform chains.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

LE, Bernie and you nonuts have all gotten so butt hurt you've escalated to wanting a physical confrontation, or at least talked tough about it.  It's comedy gold.  Only Joe so far has been able to rise above and realize how pathetic a move it is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Uh, Iz, when you own forests, cattle, real estate, etc. and buy those products you don't already own in indescribably massive amounts, you have what is called "purchasing power" and "land" that your locally-owned competitors don't have. Do you think that might have something to do with why you now see a Micky D's where your Big Al's Diner once stood? And why do you keep bringing RMH into a conversation about family restaurants and wages?


When you own forests, cattle, real estate, etc. and buy those products you don't already own in indescribably massive amounts, which never happens, that is called diversification and B2B purchasing.  I'm sure MCD describes, very clearly, those purchases of massive amounts of products that they don't already own.  And why do you keep trying to exclude RMH from a conversation about family restaurants like MCD and the wages that MCD and others pay?  

Reminds me of you guys wanting to talk about the triumphs of Socialist Scandanavia until you find out that they are Capitalist.  All the while Venezuela has been exactly the kind of country you've been looking for in your last 10 or so post.  Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> LE, Bernie and you nonuts have all gotten so butt hurt you've escalated to wanting a physical confrontation, or at least talked tough about it.  It's comedy gold.  Only Joe so far has been able to rise above and realize how pathetic a move it is.


So what is the common denominator here?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That's the funniest thing I ever seen, Really Wez.*
> 
> *If that was a threat, then every poster on this forum has threatened your little punk bitch ass at some time....*


I can't believe he is actually proud of considering that a threat.
UnFuckingBelievable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I like what little I know of Schumpeter's creative destruction. I think that's the replacement of industries through progress and technology, not replacing local establishments with uniform chains.


Now you're cherry picking Schumpeter too?!!  Thanks to you and other MW advocates, MCD is getting ready to match your definition of replacing "through progress and technology" by employing robots and electronic kiosk.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what is the common denominator here?


Can't help it if they don't like what they see in the mirror...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The name comes from one of the organization’s very first funders: McDonald’s founder Ray Kroc.
> 
> https://rmhcsd.org/about-rmhcsd/history/


Funding is everything isn't it?


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Please show where I clearly threatened you so I can pat myself on the back. As that has never happened.*





nononono said:


> Wez.....as much as the insults are hurled back and forth, that one completely crosses the line..
> In person that one would get your ass beat by me.....That's a promise.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hope this helps.


Sounds rather hypothetical to me.
So maybe you should tone it down?


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds rather hypothetical to me.
> So maybe you should tone it down?


Lol, "hypothetical", nutters...

When I say, "In person that one would get your ass beat by me.....That's a promise."...I don't really mean it.

Pussy Snowflakes who hate the image in the mirror and lash out...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, "hypothetical", nutters...
> 
> When I say, "In person that one would get your ass beat by me.....That's a promise."...I don't really mean it.
> 
> Pussy Snowflakes who hate the image in the mirror and lash out...


So you think you would say that to anyone here in person?


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think you would say that to anyone here in person?


That would depend on the nature of the in-person meeting wouldn't it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funding is everything isn't it?


Separate entities.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think you would say that to anyone here in person?


First off you would never repeat the insanity and disrespect you do in here in a public setting, so the situation would be much different from you feeling empowered in your anonymity here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First off you would never repeat the insanity and disrespect you do in here in a public setting, so the situation would be much different from you feeling empowered in your anonymity here.


Excuse me, union boy. I don't believe I was talking to you.
You must have forgotten when you called out Wez for his infamous post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Excuse me, union boy. I don't believe I was talking to you.


Pull your skirt up and scream then . . . like always.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> LE, Bernie and you nonuts have all gotten so butt hurt you've escalated to wanting a physical confrontation, or at least talked tough about it.  It's comedy gold.  Only Joe so far has been able to rise above and realize how pathetic a move it is.


*Dude go stand in a freezer, do something different because you've obviously cooked the shit out of your brain.*

*Responding with comments like " It's Comedy Gold " and I am " wanting physical confrontation " on this forum against you is absolutely laughable..*
*I know who you are, how to contact you, where you travel and all that data was posted by you on this forum.*
*You will never be contacted by me in any way shape or form, that's way beneath my dignity. As for the responses you get here on this forum, you *
*deserve every one.... You are the classic example of cause and effect. Don't flatter yourself with fantasy encounters Wez..... Natural selection *
*will take care of you.....It always does.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> That would depend on the nature of the in-person meeting wouldn't it?


Yes, have you ever told anyone that in a bad situation?


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, have you ever told anyone that in a bad situation?


Let's put it like this, if you came up to me and spoke to me in person like you do here, than of course I would give you the same treatment...what a stupid conversation this is.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hope this helps.


*That's a factual statement by me, no threat of tracking down with physical violence ensuing.*
*I clearly stated how your escalating derogatory comments in reference to that particular matter would be addressed*
*if it transpired in person.*
*Very Simple.*


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That's a factual statement by me, no threat of tracking down with physical violence ensuing.*
> *I clearly stated how your escalating derogatory comments in reference to that particular matter would be addressed*
> *if it transpired in person.*
> *Very Simple.*


Now that we've established your weak threats, I guess we can move on.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Let's put it like this, if you came up to me and spoke to me in person like you do here, than of course I would give you the same treatment...what a stupid conversation this is.


*I don't think anyone of us who comment TO YOU on this forum would give you two words if *
*your face to face commentary was to mimic the pattern you present here.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Now that we've established your weak threats, I guess we can move on.


*Call it what you want.....it's your Lie.*
*I stated a fact that was not issued as a threat.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Now that we've established your weak threats, I guess we can move on.


They are missing the fact that our resident picture of civility and adult discourse, Lion Eyes aka Mr. FUCK YOU! was the individual who started all the "get your ass-kicked" talk. Certainly not a chicken and the egg debate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Separate entities.


Funding is everything isnʻt it.  Can you guess which entity is the funding one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are missing the fact that our resident picture of civility and adult discourse, Lion Eyes aka Mr. FUCK YOU! was the individual who started all the "get your ass-kicked" talk. Certainly not a chicken and the egg debate.


Thanks for playing Mr innocent.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks for playing Mr innocent.


*He's been diagnosed with Chihuahua/Terrier syndrome....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks for playing Mr innocent.


We definitely have a fine representation of insults in here . . . LE, nono and yourself aren't creative in your insults but certainly are persistent when confronted with anything you see as contrary to your own opinions.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hope this helps.


The only way to find out is to get your fat ass to somewhere where you can say all the shit face to face.
Otherwise, the point is moot, lard ass.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We definitely have a fine representation of insults in here . . . LE, nono and yourself certainly aren't creative in your insults but certainly are persistent when confronted with anything you see as contrary to your own opinions.


*Your toes bruised ?*
*Don't stand so close and I won't step on them....*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We definitely have a fine representation of insults in here . . . LE, nono and yourself aren't creative in your insults but certainly are persistent when confronted with anything you see as contrary to your own opinions.


You people are so smart, and super duper smart in how you think everyone else is so stupid.
Like commies are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You people are so smart, and super duper smart in how you think everyone else is so stupid.
> Like commies are.


There is a lot of arrogant ignorance displayed in here . . . kinda like defending the 3% view over the 97%


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a lot of arrogant ignorance displayed in here . . . kinda like defending the 3% view over the 97%


See mirror.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You people are so smart, and super duper smart in how you think everyone else is so stupid.
> Like commies are.


Hey Bernie, you talk like it's the 1950s. What is wrong with you? Who says "commie" anymore? Are you going to the HUAC hearings? Are your kids doing drop drills at school? Hasn't "Muslim" taken the place of "commie?" Jesus, so lame...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First off you would never repeat the insanity and disrespect you do in here in a public setting, so the situation would be much different from you feeling empowered in your anonymity here.


So says you anonymously.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> See mirror.


Ah,come on you can do better than that!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> So says you anonymously.....


Are you sure if you started the tone of a conversation in public the way you do in here that you wouldn't be confronted? Wishful thinking.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are missing the fact that our resident picture of civility and adult discourse, Lion Eyes aka Mr. FUCK YOU! was the individual who started all the "get your ass-kicked" talk. Certainly not a chicken and the egg debate.


Fortunately for you, you know my name and number...
Every fuck you was earned by the recipient. Be proud of your accomplishments Daff.
Your buddy wizbag would not ever and has never talked to anyone face to face as he does anonymously here in the kitchen.
We all know why...while he may not get his ass kicked, he just might and that's enough...
Most intelligent people in the kitchen understand the point being made and that no threat was made.
Of all the idiots in the kitchen you latch on to.....geeezus....
Speaking of egg- heads, Daffy it was Wizbag that started calling folks mother fers... and worse.


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fortunately for you, you know my name and number...
> Every fuck you was earned by the recipient. Be proud of your accomplishments Daff.
> Your buddy wizbag would not ever and has never talked to anyone face to face as he does anonymously here in the kitchen.
> We all know why...while he may not get his ass kicked, he just might and that's enough...
> ...


Go sell crazy elsewhere, here we know you're a coward and fraud.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you sure if you started the tone of a conversation in public the way you do in here that you wouldn't be confronted? Wishful thinking.[/QUOT
> Pinhead, it was I who originally explained that I treat others the way they treat me.
> I find most folks I meet are very pleasant & I must admit I've never been called a racist, a liar or any of the other derogatory slanderous names that a few in here love to throw around, The only time that has happened in my wonderful life is here by a couple of punks...anonymously of course.
> Ramble on Daffy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fortunately for you, you know my name and number...
> Every fuck you was earned by the recipient. Be proud of your accomplishments Daff.
> Your buddy wizbag would not ever and has never talked to anyone face to face as he does anonymously here in the kitchen.
> We all know why...while he may not get his ass kicked, he just might and that's enough...
> ...


Yes, yes and you, not actually being as ignorant as you play in here, know for a fact that we are all just blowing off steam and no one in here is about to go out of there way to confront you . . . especially way out in Lancaster or Palmdale wherever it is you claim to be from.  In person I certainly wouldn't want to talk about any of this BS that we are powerless to influence . . . this is just another comment section, not real life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fortunately for you, you know my name and number...
> Every fuck you was earned by the recipient. Be proud of your accomplishments Daff.
> Your buddy wizbag would not ever and has never talked to anyone face to face as he does anonymously here in the kitchen.
> We all know why...while he may not get his ass kicked, he just might and that's enough...
> ...


. . . and no, I don't know you name and number as I don't pay attention to all that . . . and oh yeah, The Dodgers SUCK!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Go sell crazy elsewhere, here we know you're a coward and fraud.


You and Daffy make "we'?
Safety in numbers and anonymity...
You have my name and number, probably written down in front of you.
I haven't heard anything from you and don't expect to...run along before I change my mind and share your phone number...
Boo!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes and you, not actually being as ignorant as you play in here, know for a fact that we are all just blowing off steam and no one in here is about to go out of there way to confront you . . . especially way out in Lancaster or Palmdale wherever it is you claim to be from.  In person I certainly wouldn't want to talk about any of this BS that we are powerless to influence . . . this is just another comment section, not real life.


Well then I accept your apology....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Boo!


Don't be stealing my material now! You might scare lil 'joe!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well then I accept your apology....


What you talking 'bout Willis?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and no, I don't know you name and number as I don't pay attention to all that . . . and oh yeah, The Dodgers SUCK!


Dave Smith 805.444.0668
Camarillo, Ca

This Padre team maybe as bad as some of those teams in the late 70's...when 7,000 people would go to the game and 70,000 went to the beach.
The good old days..."you can hang a star on that".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2017)

Lancaster & Palmdale?
They're both in California, they're not in Ventura County.
Ramble on Daffy


----------



## Wez (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> run along before I change my mind and share your phone number.


Lol, yet more cowardly threats, from the cowardly lying lion.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You and Daffy make "we'?
> Safety in numbers and anonymity...
> You have my name and number, probably written down in front of you.
> I haven't heard anything from you and don't expect to...run along before I change my mind and share your phone number...
> Boo!


My name is on every post and I would say to you and Aff in person, everything I post here. It is not brave just a choice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dave Smith 805.444.0668
> Camarillo, Ca
> 
> This Padre team maybe as bad as some of those teams in the late 70's...when 7,000 people would go to the game and 70,000 went to the beach.
> The good old days..."you can hang a star on that".


HEY I went to a lot of those games! . . . and got a LOT of autographs . . . Steve Yeager . . . Garvey . . . Maury Wills . . . the Penguin . . . Bill Russell . . . Pete Rose . . . Johnny Bench . . . Joe Morgan . . . etc. etc. and oh yeah Cito Gaston and Nate Colbert as well!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lancaster & Palmdale?
> They're both in California, they're not in Ventura County.
> Ramble on Daffy


Ventura is a creepy place, Camarillo? Didn't Espola use to live there? Are you on old farm land?


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Bernie, you talk like it's the 1950s. What is wrong with you? Who says "commie" anymore? Are you going to the HUAC hearings? Are your kids doing drop drills at school? Hasn't "Muslim" taken the place of "commie?" Jesus, so lame...



*Go back and start your studies again.....when we need a juvenile retort we'll fish for it.... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Go back and start your studies again.....when we need a juvenile retort we'll fish for it.... *


Funny coming from you, your highest rated comeback in the last 8 years was in normal font and was rated at 10th grade level, actually pretty impressive know, know, knowing your usual output.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> My name is on every post and I would say to you and Aff in person, everything I post here. It is not brave just a choice.



*I can respect that, as long as you can handle the retort. *

*Like an adult.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny coming from you, your highest rated comeback in the last 8 years was in normal font and was rated at 10th grade level, actually pretty impressive know, know, knowing your usual output.


You haven't been on these for eight years....


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> You haven't been on these for eight years....


Yes he has.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yes he has.


*Mind proving that.....he was AWOL for quite a few years.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> You haven't been on these for eight years....


I have, about 8, maybe more as my then U-little is now U-big, close anyways, but weren't you Grandpa Duck back then in The Kitchen?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Mind proving that.....he was AWOL for quite a few years.*


Rat Patrol was here for most of it if not all.  Certainly in the Kitchen in his prime welding years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Mind proving that.....he was AWOL for quite a few years.*


Dom booted me yes . . . but I was keeping an eye on you that whole time!


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dom booted me yes . . . but I was keeping an eye on you that whole time!



*Oh BS...you were gone with the wind until the new forum.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Rat Patrol was here for most of it if not all.  Certainly in the Kitchen in his prime welding years.


Ah yes, back when we were all younger, much, much . . . younger.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Rat Patrol was here for most of it if not all.  Certainly in the Kitchen in his prime welding years.


*What are you ...the " keeper " of his legacy ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Oh BS...you were gone with the wind until the new forum.*


This is the third forum I have participated in, grandpa duck. SoCalsoccer, SoCal Opinion and now SoCal Soccer once again. You guys, LE, Aff and yourself don't have very good memories.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What are you ...the " keeper " of his legacy ?*


Why aren't you grandpa duck anymore? Those posts use to give me motion sickness!


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, back when we were all younger, much, much . . . younger.


*Eight years is not that much Rat. Unless of course you're eight.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What are you ...the " keeper " of his legacy ?*


Jeez-O nono, I took my turn running Monday Night Trivia at the old SoCal Soccer forums!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Eight years is not that much Rat. Unless of course you're eight.*


You don't much pay attention to time, age, health concerns, etc. when you are young.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Eight years is not that much Rat. Unless of course you're eight.*


It was a long painful 8 years for you I know that!


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is the third forum I have participated in, grandpa duck. SoCalsoccer, SoCal Opinion and now SoCal Soccer once again. You guys, LE, Aff and yourself don't have very good memories.


*I've been on all of the above and Grandpa Duck was a......different.*
*I like bold lettering and Pics, but he was overboard on the rest....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I've been on all of the above and Grandpa Duck was a......different.*
> *I like bold lettering and Pics, but he was overboard on the rest....*


OMG he was definitely overboard! I can imagine some of your works take a long time, those took HOURS to put together . . . emoticons and things that moved and large font differing in colors . . . I guess you are the legacy keeper for grandpa duck . . . he was at least a YUGE influence on you!


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't much pay attention to time, age, health concerns, etc. when you are young.



*True....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> OMG he was definitely overboard! I can imagine some of your works take a long time, those took HOURS to put together . . . emoticons and things that moved and large font differing in colors . . . I guess you are the legacy keeper for grandpa duck . . . he was at least a YUGE influence on you!


*No he wasn't. *
*And my posts are minimal time. *

*I don't .....*

*




*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Bernie, you talk like it's the 1950s. What is wrong with you? Who says "commie" anymore? Are you going to the HUAC hearings? Are your kids doing drop drills at school? Hasn't "Muslim" taken the place of "commie?" Jesus, so lame...


You're Muslim?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah,come on you can do better than that!


Im a giver.
Once in awhile I tee one up for the less funny, and less quick.
Swing away, Raton.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dave Smith 805.444.0668
> Camarillo, Ca
> 
> This Padre team maybe as bad as some of those teams in the late 70's...when 7,000 people would go to the game and 70,000 went to the beach.
> The good old days..."you can hang a star on that".


We have a solid triple A tradition here.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> My name is on every post and I would say to you and Aff in person, everything I post here. It is not brave just a choice.


Why bring me into this, you big dummy?
I think you and I would laugh at each other. (although, admittedly, I already do that)


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jul 6, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why bring me into this, you big dummy?
> I think you and I would laugh at each other. (although, admittedly, I already do that)


Back at you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dom booted me yes . . . but I was keeping an eye on you that whole time!


Imagine that. You? Mr innocent. Mr abovethefray?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is the third forum I have participated in, grandpa duck. SoCalsoccer, SoCal Opinion and now SoCal Soccer once again. You guys, LE, Aff and yourself don't have very good memories.


You guys? Why are you so f'n lazy?

Nothin' wrong with my memory Daffy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ventura is a creepy place, Camarillo? Didn't Espola use to live there? Are you on old farm land?


Yeah. Ventura is almost as creepy as OB..
I don't think espola lived in Camarillo, I think he said he was stationed at Mugu or Hueneme back in his sailor days.
I'm not on farm land, I'm in a hill looking out over the old airforce base toward Pt. Mugu


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> HEY I went to a lot of those games! . . . and got a LOT of autographs . . . Steve Yeager . . . Garvey . . . Maury Wills . . . the Penguin . . . Bill Russell . . . Pete Rose . . . Johnny Bench . . . Joe Morgan . . . etc. etc. and oh yeah Cito Gaston and Nate Colbert as well!


I was in the mostly empty stands one evening when Johnny Bench went 3 for 4. Hit 3 homers into the left field seats. The Reds won that one.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> My name is on every post and I would say to you and Aff in person, everything I post here. It is not brave just a choice.


That post was meant for Wizbag,
There's no doubt you are an honorable person Andy.


----------



## Wez (Jul 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That post was meant for Wizbag,
> There's no doubt you are an honorable person Andy.


You shouldn't use words like honor and integrity, you have none.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jul 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *No he wasn't. *
> *And my posts are minimal time. *
> 
> *I don't .....*
> ...


Are those the delicate little fingers of our POTUS Pussy Grabber?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You guys? Why are you so f'n lazy?
> 
> Nothin' wrong with my memory Daffy.


You forgot our wager, Aff our talks about SD, nono about everything, so yes you guys, are you not all guys?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah. Ventura is almost as creepy as OB..
> I don't think espola lived in Camarillo, I think he said he was stationed at Mugu or Hueneme back in his sailor days.
> I'm not on farm land, I'm in a hill looking out over the old airforce base toward Pt. Mugu


Oh yeah, I was thinking Oxnard not Camarillo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I was in the mostly empty stands one evening when Johnny Bench went 3 for 4. Hit 3 homers into the left field seats. The Reds won that one.


Bench hit a LOT of HRs here against the Padres! That was before the expansion of seats that cut off the wind tunnel that fed out of the park. I remember seeing balls back then that went into the parking lot, later after the place was closed in on that end the ball didn't fly as well, just saying and . . . honestly I think I may have been at that game!


----------



## xav10 (Jul 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah. Ventura is almost as creepy as OB..
> I don't think espola lived in Camarillo, I think he said he was stationed at Mugu or Hueneme back in his sailor days.
> I'm not on farm land, I'm in a hill looking out over the old airforce base toward Pt. Mugu


So you're in Ventucky. Perfect.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah. Ventura is almost as creepy as OB..
> I don't think espola lived in Camarillo, I think he said he was stationed at Mugu or Hueneme back in his sailor days.
> I'm not on farm land, I'm in a hill looking out over the old airforce base toward Pt. Mugu


The creepy part about Ventura (that I am aware of) is their intense fear of becoming just another suburb of LA . . . and I mean intense. I guess they don't mind being Santa Barbara's affordable suburb . . . the help has to live somewhere.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So you're in Ventucky. Perfect.


That's funny, as our main shop is in Fontana we refer to it as Fontucky.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh yeah, I was thinking Oxnard not Camarillo.


When I lived in Oxnard, the political parties were Mexicans and Japanese.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2017)

Priorities of the left.
What assassinated cop?
Anti Americanism.
De Blasio Suddenly Leaves New York to Protest at G20


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2017)

DOJ Reviewing Sanctuary Cities’ Claims of Compliance


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2017)

Report: Nearly 630K Foreign Nationals Over-stayed Visas in 2016


----------



## xav10 (Jul 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Priorities of the left.
> What assassinated cop?
> Anti Americanism.
> De Blasio Suddenly Leaves New York to Protest at G20


So dumbshit.com talks about the mayor of america's largest city, that has the most American values, and you decide they're not American values?  You lose, buckwheat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So dumbshit.com talks about the mayor of america's largest city, that has the most American values, and you decide they're not American values?  You lose, buckwheat.


Yes, Mr black lives matter, anti cop, anti American passes on a swearing in of officers to go protest trump? You know cops turn their back of this position, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2017)

New holes in Loretta Lynch’s story on the Hillary probe
http://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2017/07/08/new-holes-in-loretta-lynchs-story-on-the-hillary-probe/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2017)

Typical lib, anti American, just like all the rest.
Trudeau defends multimillion payout to ex-Gitmo inmate - AP News
AMP - 6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/s/townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2017/07/08/trudeau-defends-multimillion-payout-to-exgitmo-inmate-n2352260%3Famp%3Dtrue&ved=0ahUKEwjcifXs9vrUAhUM0mMKHX8tDUIQqUMIOjAJ&usg=AFQjCNFWJnQjmj3Qzso8Y3sMqs0m2aIlLw


----------



## xav10 (Jul 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New holes in Loretta Lynch’s story on the Hillary probe
> http://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2017/07/08/new-holes-in-loretta-lynchs-story-on-the-hillary-probe/


Joe i think it's kinda cute the way you obsess on black people and HRC. We can talk about what blacks and women did to you when you were a kid, if you'd like...was it within your own family, maybe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe i think it's kinda cute the way you obsess on black people and HRC. We can talk about what blacks and women did to you when you were a kid, if you'd like...was it within your own family, maybe?


HRC is a woman?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe i think it's kinda cute the way you obsess on black people and HRC. We can talk about what blacks and women did to you when you were a kid, if you'd like...was it within your own family, maybe?


NYPD's de Blasio Protest: Why the Police Turned Their Backs on the City - The ...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/nypd-officers-turn-back-de-blasio-cops-funeral/story%3Fid%3D27851746&ved=0ahUKEwjLjrScgvvUAhUO-mMKHVlWBGUQFghgMA4&usg=AFQjCNHgZcLNKEB9039R4qH6Gl53fx6-QQ


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NYPD's de Blasio Protest: Why the Police Turned Their Backs on the City - The ...
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/abcnews.go.com/amp/US/nypd-officers-turn-back-de-blasio-cops-funeral/story%3Fid%3D27851746&ved=0ahUKEwjLjrScgvvUAhUO-mMKHVlWBGUQFghgMA4&usg=AFQjCNHgZcLNKEB9039R4qH6Gl53fx6-QQ


3 years ago? Digging deep aren't we.


----------



## Wez (Jul 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe i think it's kinda cute the way you obsess on black people and HRC.


Of course, his every whiny complaint about immigration is about brown skinned folk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 3 years ago? Digging deep aren't we.


Why does the timeline matter? Just showing how the people he employs really feel.
Don't you think it's important?


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Are those the delicate little fingers of our POTUS Pussy Grabber?



Who knows .....the picture conveyed the message. Skins to light...


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Priorities of the left.
> What assassinated cop?
> Anti Americanism.
> De Blasio Suddenly Leaves New York to Protest at G20



*DeBlasio is a Royal Ass, hope the protest food sits in the bottom of his gut and ferments....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So you're in Ventucky. Perfect.


No ya pinhead.
I'm in Camarillo.
Is reading and comprehension something you don't need to be the success you claim to be?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No ya pinhead.
> I'm in Camarillo.
> Is reading and comprehension something you don't need to be the success you claim to be?


Nice town, actually. Go pick some strawberries, dickweed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why does the timeline matter? Just showing how the people he employs really feel.
> Don't you think it's important?


Not really . . . politics overplayed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The creepy part about Ventura (that I am aware of) is their intense fear of becoming just another suburb of LA . . . and I mean intense. I guess they don't mind being Santa Barbara's affordable suburb . . . the help has to live somewhere.


Less than a million people in Ventura County....
I'm not aware of any fear, intense or otherwise, of becoming another LA.
$548,300.00 is the median price of homes in Ventura County
When I used to bid work in Santa Barbara, contract prices went up about 35%
If I went to the San Fernando Valley, if I wanted the job, prices dropped 25 to 30%


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nice town, actually. Go pick some strawberries, dickweed.


I'll just ask one of the growers for a flat...poodledick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Less than a million people in Ventura County....
> I'm not aware of any fear, intense or otherwise, of becoming another LA.
> $548,300.00 is the median price of homes in Ventura County
> When I used to bid work in Santa Barbara, contract prices went up about 35%
> If I went to the San Fernando Valley, if I wanted the job, prices dropped 25 to 30%


Ventura is the only place I have ever been where I was asked if I was planning on moving there. I was asked multiple times as was my wife. I remember seeing a city counsel meeting on public access TV there where they were discussing if to approve building 350 new homes and this guy stood up and his argument against it was that people from outside might purchase some of those homes. That's why I feel weird there that's all.

. . . and oh yeah, everyone I have ever met from there just seemed a bit off.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ventura is the only place I have ever been where I was asked if I was planning on moving there. I was asked multiple times as was my wife. I remember seeing a city counsel meeting on public access TV there where they were discussing if to approve building 350 new homes and this guy stood up and his argument against it was that people from outside might purchase some of those homes. That's why I feel weird there that's all.
> 
> . . . and oh yeah, everyone I have ever met from there just seemed a bit off.


When was this?

You live in OB and think folks in Ventura are bit off? That's funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When was this? Quite a few years ago . . . maybe 15 years ago?
> 
> You live in OB and think folks in Ventura are bit off? That's funny.


"People are strange when you're a stranger  . . ."


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "People are strange when you're a stranger  . . ."


Lost boys...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


>


I like him, he's a Husker fan!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

This is what happened when the Dems run things, see Ca, Ny ect.
*Hawaii official proposes armed rangers to deter homeless...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is what happened when the Dems run things, see Ca, Ny ect.
> *Hawaii official proposes armed rangers to deter homeless...*


First, the Hawaii officials ARE Dems and what does any of that have to do with the homeless? . . . and dude lives out of a Range Rover?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Radiohead Frontman Calls Pro-Palestinian Protesters ‘Some F-cking People’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

*Melania’s Pop-Art Delpozo Dress Sells Out After Poland Speech*
379 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

The boogeyman cometh,





*Politico Warns Kamala Harris Supporters: ‘Brace Yourselves’ for Breitbart Coverage*
by Tony Lee
3447 Comments


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The boogeyman cometh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only try to demonize/demean the ones you see as threats.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You only try to demonize/demean the ones you see as threats.


You see threats where none exist....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You see threats where none exist....


She doesn't scare me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You see threats where none exist....


You constantly take things out of context in an attempt to prove a point that doesn't exist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You only try to demonize/demean the ones you see as threats.


Did you read the link? I am not demonizing anyone, but I doubt the Dems will elect someone solely on race again, didn't work out very well last time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You constantly take things out of context in an attempt to prove a point that doesn't exist.


Irony Alert!


----------



## xav10 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The boogeyman cometh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Sen. Feinstein. It's way too early for her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read the link? I am not demonizing anyone, but I doubt the Dems will elect someone solely on race again, didn't work out very well last time.


When/who was that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I agree with Sen. Feinstein. It's way too early for her.


It's just political whack a mole, whoever pops up, whack 'em . . . nothing new.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When/who was that?


Don't be coy, the Kenyan. Colossal mistake for you.
Electing an inexperienced, well spoken, trickster didn't work out so well. Did I mention unqualified?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't be coy, the Kenyan. Colossal mistake for you.
> Electing an inexperienced, well spoken, trickster didn't work out so well. Did I mention unqualified?


Pros: economy, domestically we are much better off than 8 years ago
Cons: foreign policy, out then back into Iraq, Syria a big zero, Russian aggression not put in check
Big mistake Obama? Time will tell
Big mistake Trump? Time will tell


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pros: economy, domestically we are much better off than 8 years ago
> Cons: foreign policy, out then back into Iraq, Syria a big zero, Russian aggression not put in check
> Big mistake Obama? Time will tell
> Big mistake Trump? Time will tell


Are you ok?
That post sounds reasonable.
I would add the 10 trillion though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I agree with Sen. Feinstein. It's way too early for her.


Why too early?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I agree with Sen. Feinstein. It's way too early for her.


She'll have a similar experience resume as compared to BHO if she were to run....


----------



## Wez (Jul 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You see threats where none exist....


Says Mr. Hypocritical "get your ass beat in person".


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When/who was that?



*Ummm....let's see...*

*1/2 & 1/2 that wouldn't release College records, questionable birth records, questionable Social Security # usage,*
*questionable College Grades, questionable habits in and around Chicago waterfront area,VERY questionable association*
*with Bill Ayers & Bernardine Dohrn, questionable transactions with Criminals in Chicago, questionable record as *
*a Politician in Chicago, questionable association with individuals who where killed at the church he attended, *
*then we have the eight years of complete failure as POTUS.....*
*capped off with a dirty disgusting collusion with Russia during the 2016 election process....he just stood back and watched*
*the Russians hack the DNC and infiltrate voter records/files ( This is straight from his mouth )...*

*And please tell the Forum what he got the Nobel Peace Prize for ???????*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> She'll have a similar experience resume as compared to BHO if she were to run....


Exactly, Pocahontas II would lead to Trump II.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exactly, Pocahontas II would lead to Trump II.


. . . and, yes,we would like to avoid that!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and, yes,we would like to avoid that!


Agreed, at least on the first part.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't be coy, the Kenyan. Colossal mistake for you.
> Electing an inexperienced, well spoken, trickster didn't work out so well. Did I mention unqualified?


Obama performed quite admirably. The inexperienced trickster won't, it appears.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Obama performed quite admirably. The inexperienced trickster won't, it appears.


For a business man you don't know much about business. Give me 10 trillion and we will be in better financial shape, iran wouldn't be spending our money trying to kill us and we would not be the pussies of the world.
You can thank your brother, Obama for that.
*$1.7-billion payment to Iran was all in cash due to effectiveness of ...*
www.latimes.com/nation/.../la-na-iran-payment-cash-20160907-snap-story.html
*Obama open mic slip: 'After my election I have more flexibility' - YouTube*
▶ 0:30


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

*Obama: Shovel-Ready Not as Shovel-Ready as We Expected - YouTube*
▶ 0:44
*36 Times Obama Said You Could Keep Your Health Care Plan ...*
▶ 2:53


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

I know you people don't like Trump, but let keep it real with Obama.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says Mr. Hypocritical "get your ass beat in person".


That's something you'll obviously never have to worry about as long as you remain Mr Anonymous....


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I agree with Sen. Feinstein. It's way too early for her.


Dont count on it.
Harris checks all the identity political boxes.

Experience or ability are not important.
I see her as a front runner in 2020


----------



## xav10 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> For a business man you don't know much about business. Give me 10 trillion and we will be in better financial shape, iran wouldn't be spending our money trying to kill us and we would not be the pussies of the world.
> You can thank your brother, Obama for that.
> *$1.7-billion payment to Iran was all in cash due to effectiveness of ...*
> www.latimes.com/nation/.../la-na-iran-payment-cash-20160907-snap-story.html
> ...


That sounds like gibberish. He was a better-than-average president. Pulled us out of a recession and kept us safe. Nothing that visionary, but no big fuck-ups and very importantly saved the economy. After W, it was easy to look good. He would have won a third term, you realize. You didn't like his suits and his languid manner and the way he spoke; I've heard the spiel from Republicans. On substance, he was more than fine.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont count on it.
> Harris checks all the identity political boxes.
> 
> Experience or ability are not important.
> I see her as a front runner in 2020


that would be bad. it would be like you guys running sara palin for vice president...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> that would be bad. it would be like you guys running sara palin for vice president...


Or an unknown, and virtually untested, Barack Obama.
Im not passing an assessment.
All I am doing is looking to the next election and basing my opinion off of one of the few recent successes in the democrat party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That sounds like gibberish. He was a better-than-average president. Pulled us out of a recession and kept us safe. Nothing that visionary, but no big fuck-ups and very importantly saved the economy. After W, it was easy to look good. He would have won a third term, you realize. You didn't like his suits and his languid manner and the way he spoke; I've heard the spiel from Republicans. On substance, he was more than fine.


No big fuck ups? What would you call Obama care and the iran deal?
I didn't like the fact that he was anti American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> that would be bad. it would be like you guys running sara palin for vice president...


I love Sarah Palin.
McCain fucked that up by being a pussy and not letting her loose to say what she wanted.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love Sarah Palin.
> McCain fucked that up by being a pussy and not letting her loose to say what she wanted.


The MSM was relentless in destroying her.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Or an unknown, and virtually untested, Barack Obama.


well, he did win. twice. the lesson from him winning was not to nominate HRC, because if he could beat her at that time, she clearly wasn't a formidable candidate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you people don't like Trump, but let keep it real with Obama.


The only thing I see wrong in that picture is he should be wearing gloves.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No big fuck ups? What would you call Obama care and the iran deal?
> I didn't like the fact that he was anti American.


ACA was and is a success when you look at what it meant to do.  You have an Iran deal.  You don't have a North Korea deal. The Iran deal was just fine and the money was their money not ours.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The MSM was relentless in destroying her.


She like Trump, did a great job of that all by herself.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love Sarah Palin.
> McCain fucked that up by being a pussy and not letting her loose to say what she wanted.


She finished her term in Alaska so honera.......   OOPS, never mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont count on it.
> Harris checks all the identity political boxes.
> 
> Experience or ability are not important.
> I see her as a front runner in 2020


And ditto for Trump, but from the other side (except no military or political experience, still very weak on the political side).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> She finished her term in Alaska so honera.......   OOPS, never mind.


Nah, forget her obligations she was gonna ride that swell (read:money flow) of conservative enthusiasm to make her mark (millions). TV show, book deals, family values all the way . . . whoops, on all of those!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> ACA was and is a success when you look at what it meant to do.  You have an Iran deal.  You don't have a North Korea deal. The Iran deal was just fine and the money was their money not ours.


*2M People Losing Insurance Under Obamacare in 2Q of ’17*
by Penny Starr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The MSM was relentless in destroying her.


Sound familiar?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That sounds like gibberish. He was a better-than-average president. Pulled us out of a recession and kept us safe. Nothing that visionary, but no big fuck-ups and very importantly saved the economy. After W, it was easy to look good. He would have won a third term, you realize. You didn't like his suits and his languid manner and the way he spoke; I've heard the spiel from Republicans. On substance, he was more than fine.


3 rounds of QE only made him better than average?  Yikes!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *2M People Losing Insurance Under Obamacare in 2Q of ’17*
> by Penny Starr


Better than 22 million?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nah, forget her obligations she was gonna ride that swell (read:money flow) of conservative enthusiasm to make her mark (millions). TV show, book deals, family values all the way . . . whoops, on all of those!


What bothers you the most about her? Is it the fact she is hot, wears make up, speaks her mind, has a job, is pro life and gave birth knowing her child would be a special need kid?
I am pretty sure you didn't live in Alaska when she was the Gov, she never served in a position that should concern you so whats the deal?
Talk about being afraid of someone.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *2M People Losing Insurance Under Obamacare in 2Q of ’17*
> by Penny Starr


The rate of Americans who lack health insurance has hit a record low — again — as a result of Obamacare.


In the first quarter of 2016, there were 8.6 percent of Americans — or about 27.3 million people — who were uninsured, _*the first time in history that the nation's uninsured rate fell below 9 percent.*_


In 2010, the year that the Affordable Care Act became law, 48.6 million Americans, or 16 percent of the population, lacked insurance. Since then, the uninsured rate has been cut almost in half, and the trend has only continued this year.

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/07/obamacare-pushes-nations-health-uninsured-rate-to-record-low.html


----------



## xav10 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nah, forget her obligations she was gonna ride that swell (read:money flow) of conservative enthusiasm to make her mark (millions). TV show, book deals, family values all the way . . . whoops, on all of those!


She went for the money instead of the service. I don't blame her; right wing media has proven a huge commercial success for the wingnut brigade.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> She went for the money instead of the service. I don't blame her; right wing media has proven a huge commercial success for the wingnut brigade.


I'm sure there are some people out there that are actually liberal but are cashing in on the mania, only good business to go where the (suckers) money is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Better than 22 million?


Depends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> She went for the money instead of the service. I don't blame her; right wing media has proven a huge commercial success for the wingnut brigade.


You mean the party in power.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure there are some people out there that are actually liberal but are cashing in on the mania, only good business to go where the (suckers) money is.


I wonder who's $1,000.000.000  she spent on her semi successful campaign.
BTW, how is the Clinton foundation doing these days?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BTW, how is the Clinton foundation doing these days?


Hope they are still doing the good work they did before, but it's not a concern of mine. Is it for you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hope they are still doing the good work they did before, but it's not a concern of mine. Is it for you?


Didn't they shut it down?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't they shut it down?


Nope. That was Clinton Global Initiative .  A part of the over all foundation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Nope. That was Clinton Global Initiative .  A part of the over all foundation.


it's a start


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> it's a start


Are you against charitable foundations and their work helping people around the world? Maybe you'd rather those things be the sole responsibility of government and tax payers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you against charitable foundations and their work helping people around the world? Maybe you'd rather those things be the sole responsibility of government and tax payers?


No, but I will never, never trust Clinton to do something for someone for free.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Curry
*What happened to America’s elite?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Nope. That was Clinton Global Initiative .  A part of the over all foundation.


That was their pay to play wing of the foundation, no influence no donations.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was their pay to play wing of the foundation, no influence no donations.


Hypocrite, the entire Trump cabinet was formed that way.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Obama performed quite admirably. The inexperienced trickster won't, it appears.


*To really WIN takes hard work and dedication, then the results speak for themselves. That's what we have now....*
*To sit idly by and collect a paycheck while the team loses more than it wins is what we had for eight years !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> that would be bad. it would be like you guys running sara palin for vice president...


*Sarah Palin will never run for President....She's a quitter.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> She went for the money instead of the service. I don't blame her; right wing media has proven a huge commercial success for the wingnut brigade.


*So you would sell your soul for Money.....Got it .*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

nononono said:


> *To really WIN takes hard work and dedication, then the results speak for themselves. That's what we have now....*
> *To sit idly by and collect a paycheck while the team loses more than it wins is what we had for eight years !*


Time will tell my insane ass-clown posse friend, time, will, tell . . . and right now, judging by the hypocrisy, excuse making and down right lying going on in here and in and around the White House, history will not be kind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Sarah Palin will never run for President....She's a quitter.*


Read, comprehend, read again if you have to, then and only then, respond.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Time will tell my *insane ass-clown* posse friend, time, will, tell . . . and right now, judging by the hypocrisy, excuse making and down right lying going on in here and in and around the White House, history will not be kind.


*Did you post something of relevance ya late night rump Pirate ?*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read, comprehend, read again if you have to, then and only then, respond.


*Read your own instructions before posting.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Read your own instructions before posting.*


Doctor heal thyself?


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doctor heal thyself?


*Yes... ? May I help You ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Yes... ? May I help You ?*


Do you get everything backwards on purpose? Are you dyslexic?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> ACA was and is a success when you look at what it meant to do.  You have an Iran deal.  You don't have a North Korea deal. The Iran deal was just fine and the money was their money not ours.


"..look at what it meant to do...." is preceded by "we have to pass it to see whatʻs in it"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The Iran deal was just fine and the money was their money not ours.


So we gave them 200 trillion rial? Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

*Where's Husker?*
*US Post Office spent big OT bucks to cover workers while they campaigned for Hillary*
Jazz Shaw Jul 11, 2017 8:01 AM





Look for, the union label


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

Just in the nick of time, I wonder if anyone on the left has the balls to tell the Kenyan to just go away and play golf, thanks, but no thanks.
I sincerely think and hope they don't, for our sake.
He’s Back: Obama Makes First Political Appearance Since Leaving WH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

You people,
*Update: 500 Police Injured by Left Wing Attacks at G20*
by Chris Tomlinson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

*How do you people support these people?
NYC mayor’s trip to Germany was taxpayer funded so he could #RESIST Trump
Jazz Shaw Jul 11, 2017 10:41 AM
Top Pick

Meets the definition of a “city purpose
*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2017)

DUDE......it's an emergency man....


Published July 11, 2017







Nevada state officials have declared a state of emergency after many dispensaries reported that its recreational marijuana supply is running out.  (AP)
Nevada state officials declared a state of emergency after stores that sell recreational marijuana reported that their supply is running out just less than two weeks after the drug went on sale legally.
Gov. Brian Sandoval, R-Nev., issued the state of emergency on Friday, which will allow state officials to decide on new rules that could ease the shortage of marijuana, according to Fox 13 Now.
Nevada’s Department of Taxation released a statement that said it will contemplate emergency regulations that would permit liquor wholesalers to cash in on the marijuana sales.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/07/11/nevada-marijuana-supply-running-low-state-emergency-declared-governor-says.html


----------



## xav10 (Jul 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> DUDE......it's an emergency man....
> 
> 
> Published July 11, 2017
> ...


This is truly unbelievable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

*A border wall government shutdown?*
Jazz Shaw Jul 11, 2017 4:31 PM
Top Pick

Get ready for the blame game


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

*IMMIGRATION*
*Smugglers abandon Mexican woman found dangling from border fence*
Published July 11, 2017             






U.S. border agents found the Mexican woman, 37, hanging from a rope 15 feet above the ground on Saturday. (U.S. Customs and Border Protection)

A Mexican woman attempting to enter the United States was found dangling from a border fence in Arizona Saturday after smugglers left her hanging, officials said.



U.S. Customs and Border Protection said agents saw two smugglers trying to lower the woman, 37, from the border fence in Nogales using a harness and rope. The smugglers abandoned the woman, however, when they saw the agents, leaving her hanging about 15 feet above the ground. 

*SANCTUARY CITIES VOW TO MAKE 1 MILLION IMMIGRANTS CITIZENS*

As the smugglers fled back into Mexico, the woman attempted to climb back over the fence. 

Nogales Fire Department arrived at the scene and brought the woman to the ground. She was not injured and was processed for immigration violations


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

Who cares? He is just a poor person trying to make a better life for himself and his family, no matter who has to pay for it. What is 1 more dead American Citizen in the quest for social justice.
*Mexican illegal who has been removed from USA 7 TIMES crashed van, killed father-of-three...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *How do you people support these people?
> NYC mayor’s trip to Germany was taxpayer funded so he could #RESIST Trump
> Jazz Shaw Jul 11, 2017 10:41 AM
> Top Pick
> ...


*Hundreds of cops turn their backs on Mayor de Blasio at slain officer’s funeral*
John Sexton Jul 11, 2017 7:21 PM
Top Pick

“there unquestionably is creeping apathy among the public about the work and role of its police officers”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

If anyone needs an idea on what to get me for Christmas?
Book of Michelle Obama photographs coming


----------



## xav10 (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hundreds of cops turn their backs on Mayor de Blasio at slain officer’s funeral*
> John Sexton Jul 11, 2017 7:21 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> “there unquestionably is creeping apathy among the public about the work and role of its police officers”


I see. "Townhall Media" owns all those sights you read? So they're the same sources and "journalists" using different website names? This guy john sexton got his master's from a bible college. You don't care, I know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I see. "Townhall Media" owns all those sights you read? So they're the same sources and "journalists" using different website names? This guy john sexton got his master's from a bible college. You don't care, I know.


Are these facts too much for you snowflake? No, townhall media does not own all the sites I use.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

Antle
*The liberal error of conflating nationalism with racism*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Where's Husker?*
> *US Post Office spent big OT bucks to cover workers while they campaigned for Hillary*
> Jazz Shaw Jul 11, 2017 8:01 AM
> 
> ...


Again, you are confused, it is understandable because your handlers are making things simplistic and you don't look any further than what you are told.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are these facts too much for you snowflake? No, townhall media does not own all the sites I use.


Just hotair and IBD and Townhall.com. What else? You don't vet your journalists the same way you vet other important sources for your family.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are these alternative facts too much for you snowflake? No, downhill media does not own all the sites that use me.


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you get everything backwards on purpose? Are you dyslexic?


*No....you seemed distressed, I'm here to help you into the pot.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I see. "Townhall Media" owns all those sights you read? So they're the same sources and "journalists" using different website names? This guy john sexton got his master's from a bible college. You don't care, I know.


*What's that have to do with scumbag Mayor Deblasio ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2017)

nononono said:


> *No....you seemed distressed, I'm here to help you into the pot.*


You have nonono excuses, you are neither stoned nor dyslexic, you are just stupid, exemplified.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Just hotair and IBD and Townhall.com. What else? You don't vet your journalists the same way you vet other important sources for your family.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salem_Media_Group

Add redstate to the list. That's one of yours too, ain't it, Joe? So most all of your BS "news" comes from the same people posing as different sources! This is too good. Do you own a mercury monarch and a ford Granada?


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salem_Media_Group
> 
> Add redstate to the list. That's one of yours too, ain't it, Joe? So most all of your BS "news" comes from the same people posing as different sources! This is too good. Do you own a mercury monarch and a ford Granada?


*Sounds like you've owned one of those pieces of crap, nice how you expose your past history....*
*You really are a putz Wez...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have nonono excuses, you are neither stoned nor dyslexic, you are just stupid, exemplified.


Is this the civil one?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this the civil one?


Quit being so butt hurt potty mouth.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 11, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Sounds like you've owned one of those pieces of crap, nice how you expose your past history....*
> *You really are a putz Wez...*


my "past history" as opposed to some other of my history, dipshit?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, you are confused, it is understandable because your handlers are making things simplistic and you don't look any further than what you are told.


Give us the nuanced version.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salem_Media_Group
> 
> Add redstate to the list. That's one of yours too, ain't it, Joe? So most all of your BS "news" comes from the same people posing as different sources! This is too good. Do you own a mercury monarch and a ford Granada?


Is this really all you have?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit being so butt hurt potty mouth.


Just pointing out your hypocritical way, again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just pointing out your hypocritical way, again.


Reacting to it and promoting it are two different beasts and you are a promoter . . . must be tough knowing everything you so deeply believe is easily dismissed as propaganda and total BS. You are being used.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reacting to it and promoting it are two different beasts and you are a promoter . . . must be tough knowing everything you so deeply believe is easily dismissed as propaganda and total BS. You are being used.



Smaller brush fly boy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

*David Brooks: My uneducated friend wasn’t comfortable ordering at my local gourmet sandwich shop*
Allahpundit Jul 11, 2017 10:01 PM

“I quickly asked her if she wanted to go somewhere else and she anxiously nodded yes and we ate Mexican.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

He is all yours, and scarface too.
*Scarborough: I'm not going to be a Republican anymore*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

Lordy, I hope so,
With 2018 Midterm Season About to Begin, Hillary Clinton Prepares Her Offensive


----------



## xav10 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lordy, I hope so,
> With 2018 Midterm Season About to Begin, Hillary Clinton Prepares Her Offensive


That's more like it, Joey. Yesterday it took you almost until 9:30 to start posting about your dream girl. Today you're back to normal, giving us HRC at 7:15. She left you, but you will never forget her, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

*Steve King: Fund Border Wall Before Planned Parenthood or Welfare ‘for people that haven’t worked in three generations’*

Wednesday on CNN’s “New Day,” Rep. Steve King (R-IA) was asked by show co-host Alisyn Camerota if he was “comfortable” holding up funding for the federal government if it did not include money for the border wall. King said that he


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

Canadian Development Minister Calls Abortion a ‘Tool to End Poverty’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

Canadian Development Minister Calls Abortion a ‘Tool to End Poverty’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

PC vs. Public Safety: San Francisco Withholding Security Footage of Crimes to Prevent 'Racial Bias'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

Courage? I had another word in mind.
ESPN Doubles Down: Michelle Obama to Receive ‘Courage’ Award


----------



## xav10 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Courage? I had another word in mind.
> ESPN Doubles Down: Michelle Obama to Receive ‘Courage’ Award


Joe why do you hate strong women? Is it a mommy thing again?


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have nonono excuses, you are neither stoned nor dyslexic, you are just stupid, exemplified.



*I don't need any excuses Ratman, I have the TRUTH and you have regurgitated LIES.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe why do you hate strong women? Is it a mommy thing again?



*I'd say he cannot stand adulation for anyone who did not earn it. *
*There's no honor in supporting a Lying Deceptive Husband.*
*By the way ...what was his Nobel Prize for ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe why do you hate strong women? Is it a mommy thing again?


Strong? Women?


----------



## Wez (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That sounds like gibberish. He was a better-than-average president. Pulled us out of a recession and kept us safe. Nothing that visionary, but no big fuck-ups and very importantly saved the economy. After W, it was easy to look good. He would have won a third term, you realize. You didn't like his suits and his languid manner *and the way he spoke*; I've heard the spiel from Republicans. On substance, he was more than fine.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Strong? Women?


Strong like bull.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

Wait till the crazies get a hold of this,
EdSec DeVos to Include Students Falsely Accused of Rape in Campus Sex Violence Talks


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

Lets ask Maddow how he/she got around this problem,
*Poll: Are hairy women unhirable? Americans seem to *


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Strong? Women?


You know, the type you're really afraid of but, at the same time, obsessed with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You know, the type you're really afraid of but, at the same time, obsessed with.


I am ok with the former, but I will need proof of the latter.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets ask Maddow how he/she got around this problem,
> *Poll: Are hairy women unhirable? Americans seem to *


Rachel is clean cut,...Uh, I mean,.. just a guess based on the haircut, and clean shaven face.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Rachel is clean cut,...Uh, I mean,.. just a guess based on the haircut, and clean shaven face.


Asian driver jokes are funny. Homophobic jokes aren't. Maybe it's just me. Also, homophobic comments are usually made by closet cases and that isn't possible with Asian driver jokes.


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2017)

Wez said:


>


*Wez....you would have been a perfect extra for the " Jerk " booths in that movie.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Asian driver jokes are funny. Homophobic jokes aren't. Maybe it's just me. Also, homophobic comments are usually made by closet cases and that isn't possible with Asian driver jokes.


It's the jerk culture, they now feel empowered as one of their own is POTUS.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez....you would have been a perfect extra for the " Jerk " booths in that movie.....*


I think Nono auditioned for a role in that movie but they told him he'd come off as too stupid.


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Asian driver jokes are funny. Homophobic jokes aren't. Maybe it's just me. Also, homophobic comments are usually made by closet cases and that isn't possible with Asian driver jokes.


*Neither are funny, but then again we shouldn't make fun of a 5'2" middle age balding man who fantasizes about owning a business.... *


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think Nono auditioned for a role in that movie but they told him he'd come off as too stupid.


*No ...I wrote it and used your life as the template....*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Neither are funny, but then again we shouldn't make fun of a 5'2" middle age balding man who fantasizes about owning a business.... *


5'9" balding middle-aged man but not bad! And I don't understand your fantasy denials about my business. Why would I lie about that when you don't know who I am? I'm not catfishing. For the life of me, i don't understand that one. And it's not even a debate about views.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> 5'9" balding middle-aged man but not bad! And I don't understand your fantasy denials about my business. Why would I lie about that when you don't know who I am? I'm not catfishing. For the life of me, i don't understand that one. And it's not even a debate about views.


Jealousy and envy, nono oozes it as do many of his cronies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

SHOCK: Criminal Aliens Drawn to Sanctuary Cities


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> 5'9" balding middle-aged man but not bad! And I don't understand your fantasy denials about my business. Why would I lie about that when you don't know who I am? I'm not catfishing. For the life of me, i don't understand that one. And it's not even a debate about views.


*Ok....then respond like an adult ( That means look at both sides of a discussion. ) and don't lead in with an attack. I can carry on a conversation with anyone, but I won't sit idly by and take shit.*
*Something I want to make quite clear..... Donald Trump was NOT my first or second choice, but he kicked ass and earned my respect immensely. *
*Honestly I didn't know a ton about the man.....but the way the Media and the spoiled rotten Democrats have reacted has only emboldened my *
*support for him. The man has done nothing to deserve the shit talking that has been going on. Hillary Rodham Clinton is the consummate criminal*
*politician and the Media give her a hall pass on murder let alone all the other rotten things she's done.....*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SHOCK: Criminal Aliens Drawn to Sanctuary Cities


Many of them have two heads and spit fire out of their brown faces! I love the phrase "criminal aliens."


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jealousy and envy, nono oozes it as do many of his cronies.


*Ratty....you're soooo funny, I like that you borrow my terminology of you and turn it around. It displays your limited ability*
*at creative thinking.....you ooze discontent and resentfulness....stay away from the narrow lanes in Venice, angry Liberals*
*might run you over.*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Ok....then respond like an adult ( That means look at both sides of a discussion. ) and don't lead in with an attack. I can carry on a conversation with anyone, but I won't sit idly by and take shit.*
> *Something I want to make quite clear..... Donald Trump was NOT my first or second choice, but he kicked ass and earned my respect immensely. *
> *Honestly I didn't know a ton about the man.....but the way the Media and the spoiled rotten Democrats have reacted has only emboldened my *
> *support for him. The man has done nothing to deserve the shit talking that has been going on. Hillary Rodham Clinton is the consummate criminal*
> *politician and the Media give her a hall pass on murder let alone all the other rotten things she's done.....*


I was kinda with you there until the last two sentences, but I do appreciate the feedback. Consummate politician?! She had all that power and money and name recognition but still lost to a black guy who nobody even knew and then she lost to a twice-divorced, formerly bankrupt reality TV star! Doesn't sound like such a consummate politician to me.


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Many of them have two heads and spit fire out of their brown faces! I love the phrase "criminal aliens."


*Isn't an Alien someone who has entered a Country Illegally, and when done Illegally isn't that a Criminal offense...Hmmmmm.*
*Thus the term " Criminal Aliens "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Many of them have two heads and spit fire out of their brown faces! I love the phrase "criminal aliens."


Is that not true?


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I was kinda with you there until the last two sentences, but I do appreciate the feedback. Consummate politician?! She had all that power and money and name recognition but still lost to a black guy who nobody even knew and then she lost to a twice-divorced, formerly bankrupt reality TV star! Doesn't sound like such a consummate politician to me.


*Listen that woman has been able to get money when money was non existent.*
*In other words ....she could suck start a Harley from the deep end of a pool....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I was kinda with you there until the last two sentences, but I do appreciate the feedback. Consummate politician?! She had all that power and money and name recognition but still lost to a black guy who nobody even knew and then she lost to a twice-divorced, formerly bankrupt reality TV star! Doesn't sound like such a consummate politician to me.


I thought Obama was white? Why do you keep calling him black.
You really have some color issues, was your milk man black? Were you a bully to some poor black kid and now your white guilt is shining through?
I just don't get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Many of them have two heads and spit fire out of their brown faces! I love the phrase "criminal aliens."


Why don't we ask Kate? Oh, wait, we can't because she was murdered by one of the illegal criminal aliens.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I was kinda with you there until the last two sentences, but I do appreciate the feedback. Consummate politician?! She had all that power and money and name recognition but still lost to a black guy who nobody even knew and then she lost to a twice-divorced, formerly bankrupt reality TV star! Doesn't sound like such a consummate politician to me.


She is a detail oriented, hard working, doer. She is not the silvered tongued, natural politician Bill is. She lost the popularity contest, she promised more of the same, he promised chocolate milk at recess. America likes chocolate milk.

 . . . and now for something completely different.

A survey of 1,000 people shows 7 percent of participants think chocolate milk comes from brown cows. The answer did not surprise dietitians, who discuss several common misconceptions related to food.

http://www.npr.org/2017/06/16/533255590/alarming-number-of-americans-believe-chocolate-milk-comes-from-brown-cows


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought Obama was white? Why do you keep calling him black.
> You really have some color issues, was your milk man black? Were you a bully to some poor black kis and now your white guilt is shining through?
> I just don't get it.


Freudian slip yo?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2017)

Unbelievable, gubment is broke and we are subsidising one of the most profitable companies in history. This looks like the work of a Kenyan operative.
EACH box mailed by AMAZON gets $1.46 govt subsidy...
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-the-post-office-gives-amazon-special-delivery-1499987531


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Freudian slip yo?


*Rather legitimate question, and quite calmly asked also..... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Leak?
It was fun while it lasted.
Judgment Day.
*Nude Photos of Congresswoman Shared By Staffer, Indictment Says...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Where is husker?
*Union files grievance over ‘goat crews’ clearing brush on university campus*
John Sexton Jul 13, 2017 10:41 PM

“AFSCME takes protecting the jobs of its members very seriously…”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jealousy and envy, nono oozes it as do many of his cronies.


Projecting and crop dusting...quite the little multi tasker aren't ya?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is a detail oriented, hard working, doer. She is not the silvered tongued, natural politician Bill is. She lost the popularity contest, she promised more of the same, he promised chocolate milk at recess. America likes chocolate milk.
> 
> . . . and now for something completely different.
> 
> ...


She's also a loser....

The 7% mentioned in the survey are sadly amusing.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Sounds a little Anti American


----------



## xav10 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds a little Anti American


Sounds like you aren't putting America first with that comment, criticizing a post that suggests we should.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds a little Anti American


Is it "American" to be World Police and hawkish?  The answer is no.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Is it "American" to be World Police and hawkish?  The answer is no.


North Korea is a totalitarian dictatorship run by a madman, who starves his own people, threatens world peace, kidnaps foreign nationals and is threat to us and our allies.
The world is less stable after eight years of Obama than anytime since the Cuban Missile crisis.
Next Rodman goes to visit you should tag along as his ball boy...


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> North Korea is a totalitarian dictatorship run by a madman, who starves his own people, threatens world peace, kidnaps foreign nationals and is threat to us and our allies.
> The world is less stable after eight years of Obama than anytime since the Cuban Missile crisis.
> Next Rodman goes to visit you should tag along as his ball boy...


The meme is a joke, meant to remind people we are not without sin.  Of course N. Korea is the worst.

The world became less stable after Bush's invasion of Iraq, period, end of story.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

Krauthammer as soothsayer.......
*
The stillborn legacy of Barack Obama*
By Charles Krauthammer  October 6, 2016

Only amid the most bizarre, most tawdry, most addictive election campaign in memory could the real story of 2016 be so effectively obliterated, namely, that with just four months left in the Obama presidency, its two central pillars are collapsing before our eyes: domestically, its radical reform of American health care, a.k.a. Obamacare; and abroad, its radical reorientation of American foreign policy — disengagement marked by diplomacy and multilateralism.

_Obamacare_.

On Monday, Bill Clinton called it “the craziest thing in the world.” And he was only talking about one crazy aspect of it — the impact on the consumer. Clinton pointed out that small business and hardworking employees (“out there busting it, sometimes 60 hours a week”) are “getting whacked . . . their premiums doubled and their coverage cut in half.”

This, as the program’s entire economic foundation is crumbling. More than half its nonprofit “co-ops” have gone bankrupt. Major health insurers like Aetna and UnitedHealthcare, having lost millions of dollars, are withdrawing from the exchanges. In one-third of the U.S., exchanges will have only one insurance provider. Premiums and deductibles are exploding. Even the New York Times blares “Ailing Obama Health Care Act May Have to Change to Survive.”

Young people, refusing to pay disproportionately to subsidize older and sicker patients, are not signing up. As the risk pool becomes increasingly unbalanced, the death spiral accelerates. And the only way to save the system is with massive infusions of tax money.

What to do? The Democrats will eventually push to junk Obamacare for a full-fledged, government-run, single-payer system. Republicans will seek to junk it for a more market-based pre-Obamacare-like alternative. Either way, the singular domestic achievement of this presidency dies.

_The Obama Doctrine_.

At the same time, Obama’s radically reoriented foreign policy is in ruins. His vision was to move away from a world where stability and “the success of liberty” (JFK, inaugural address) were anchored by American power and move toward a world ruled by universal norms, mutual obligation, international law and multilateral institutions. No more cowboy adventures, no more unilateralism, no more Guantanamo. We would ascend to the higher moral plane of diplomacy. Clean hands, clear conscience, “smart power.”

This blessed vision has just died a terrible death in Aleppo. Its unraveling was predicted and predictable, though it took fully two terms to unfold. This policy of pristine — and preening — disengagement from the grubby imperatives of realpolitik yielded Crimea, the South China Sea, the rise of the Islamic State, the return of Iran. And now the horror and the shame of Aleppo.

After endless concessions to Russian demands meant to protect and preserve the genocidal regime of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, last month we finally capitulated to a deal in which we essentially joined Russia in that objective. But such is Vladimir Putin’s contempt for our president that he wouldn’t stop there.

He blatantly violated his own cease-fire with an air campaign of such spectacular savagery — targeting hospitals, water-pumping stations and a humanitarian aid convoy — that even Barack Obama and John Kerry could no longer deny that Putin is seeking not compromise but conquest. And is prepared to kill everyone in rebel-held Aleppo to achieve it. Obama, left with no options — and astonishingly, having prepared none — looks on.

At the outset of the war, we could have bombed Assad’s airfields and destroyed his aircraft, eliminating the regime’s major strategic advantage — control of the air.


Five years later, we can’t. Russia is there. Putin has just installed S-300 antiaircraft missiles near Tartus. Yet, none of the rebels have any air assets. This is a warning and deterrent to the only power that could do something — the United States.

Obama did nothing before. He will surely do nothing now. For Americans, the shame is palpable. Russia’s annexation of Crimea may be an abstraction, but that stunned, injured little boy in Aleppo is not.

“What is Aleppo?” famously asked Gary Johnson. Answer: the burial ground of the Obama fantasy of benign disengagement.

What’s left of the Obama legacy? Even Democrats are running away from Obamacare. And who will defend his foreign policy of lofty speech and cynical abdication?

In 2014, Obama said, “Make no mistake: [My] policies are on the ballot.” Democrats were crushed in that midterm election.

This time around, Obama says, “My legacy’s on the ballot.” If the 2016 campaign hadn’t turned into a referendum on character — a battle fully personalized and ad hominem — the collapse of the Obama legacy would indeed be right now on the ballot. And his party would be 20 points behind.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-stillborn-legacy-of-barack-obama/2016/10/06/4ac2fa32-8bf7-11e6-875e-2c1bfe943b66_story.html?utm_term=.4befaa7b20b7


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> The meme is a joke, meant to remind people we are not without sin.  Of course N. Korea is the worst.
> 
> The world became less stable after Bush's invasion of Iraq, period, end of story.


Joke are meant to be funny....North Korea isn't funny.
Less stable? According to who?


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joke are meant to be funny....North Korea isn't funny.
> Less stable? According to who?


Why would I care what you think is funny?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would I care what you think is funny?


Thankfully you wouldn't.
What kind of person finds North Korea funny enough to joke about?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> The world became less stable after Bush's invasion of Iraq, period, end of story.


Word, the beginning of much of what is going on over there now. We are good at destabilization, we really suck at nation building . . . see our interference in Central and South America for starters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Is it "American" to be World Police and hawkish?  The answer is no.


No, lets just wait till it crosses our borders.
*EXCLUSIVE: Cartel Violence Spills into Texas as Gunmen Storm Past U.S. Border Security*


PIEDRAS NEGRAS, Coahuila — Two cartel gunmen fleeing from a raging gun battle with Mexican authorities ran through U.S. border security measures twice as they crossed into Texas and back; using their vehicle to ram barriers

Tell that to Europe, you dumb fuck.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What kind of person finds North Korea funny enough to joke about?


What isn't funny about N. Korea?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

JEFF JACOBY
*The Obama Doctrine has made the world more dangerous
*
FIVE YEARS AGO, President Obama hailed the military campaign in Libya that toppled Moammar Khadafy as one of the foreign policy triumphs of his presidency. Today he calls Libya his worst mistake. But though he may have changed his grade from an A to an F, his commitment to “leading from behind” — a euphemism for American passivity and abdication — hasn’t budged.

On the day Khadafy was killed, in October 2011, Obama took a victory lap. “Our brave pilots have flown in Libya’s skies, our sailors have provided support off Libya’s shores, and our leadership at NATO has helped guide our coalition,” he declared. “Without putting a single US service member on the ground, we achieved our objectives.”

He was wrong. Libya soon imploded into chaos and violence. It became a terrorist badlands, where more than 10,000 people have been murdered — including US Ambassador Christopher Stevens and three of his colleagues, killed by Islamists in Benghazi just 11 months after Obama’s “mission accomplished” moment in the Rose Garden.

The president acknowledges now that his policy in Libya ended in disaster. In a Fox News interview last week, he confessed his negligence in “failing to plan for the day after” the dictator was overthrown.
In other interviews, Obama has pinned the blame for the Libya debacle less on his own lack of preparation for a post-Khadafy transition than on _Europe’s_ failure to stay engaged. “When I go back, and I ask myself what went wrong, there’s room for criticism,” he recently told The Atlantic’s Jeffrey Goldberg, “because I had more faith in the Europeans, given Libya’s proximity, being invested in the follow-up.” But when the United States heads for the exits, its allies are apt to follow suit. And Obama, who had agreed only reluctantly to intervene in Libya in the first place, had no interest in sticking around.

concluded The New York Times in a lengthy review of the Libyan fiasco earlier this year. The administration imposed “fierce limits” on any US role in Libya’s metamorphosis — conditions so strict that America in effect washed its hands of responsibility for the country’s fate. Not surprisingly, that fate has been ghastly.

It may seem astonishing that Obama, who so harshly condemned his predecessor’s blunders in Iraq, would wind up repeating the gravest of those blunders in Libya — namely, not being ready for the instability and insurgency that would follow Western intervention. As military historian Max Boot remarks, by 2011 “it was not exactly a secret that bad things happen if the United States and its allies overthrow a strongman without having a plan for what comes next.”

But Obama is better at deploring other people’s foreign policy messes than at learning from them. The lesson he takes away from the Iraq war was that the United States has no business intervening militarily in the Middle East — and that the greater the intervention, the greater the resulting fiasco. The facts haven’t borne out that conclusion. But Obama won’t be budged.

When George W. Bush announced in January 2007 that he intended to “surge” additional troops to Iraq and implement a new counterinsurgency strategy, then-Senator Obama was scornful: “I am not persuaded that 20,000 additional troops in Iraq are going to solve the sectarian violence there,” he said. “In fact, I think it will do the reverse.” In the event, of course, Bush’s surge proved a remarkable success. By the time Obama took office, Al Qaeda in Iraq was crippled, attacks were down 90 percent, and Iraq was being governed by democratically elected politicians. The new commander in chief was happy to take political credit for victory in Iraq, which Vice President Biden trumpeted early on as “one of the great achievements” of the Obama administration.

But none of that led Obama to question the wisdom of pulling all US forces out of Iraq, or to heed warnings that the swift disappearance of tens of thousands of American peacekeepers would leave a catastrophic vacuum that the region’s deadliest forces would rush to exploit. Obama’s determined disengagement wrecked what had so painstakingly been won in Iraq. Without America’s restraining presence, Nouri al-Maliki’s Shiite-dominated government grew ruthlessly authoritarian, Iran’s influence intensified, and ISIS began its horrific reign of terror.

More “leading from behind” followed in Syria. Obama issued tough threats of chemical weapons “red lines” and demanded Bashar al-Assad resign, but the bristling words were never backed up with deeds. As America’s credibility diminished, predictable consequences ensued: soaring death tolls, vast refugee floods, and the emboldening of antidemocratic regimes from Moscow to Beijing.

Yet even now, Obama cannot see that a doctrine premised on avoiding American involvement in the world’s conflicts is bound to fail. A policy built around US disengagement only intensifies global disorder. The president concedes that he should have had a better “day-after” plan in Libya — but still maintains that the calamity his approach caused shows he was right all along.

In Goldberg’s words, “Libya proved to [Obama] that the Middle East was best avoided.” It reinforced his subsequent decision to do nothing about Syria. He has no regrets about abandoning his red line — he says now that he is “very proud” he decided not to stop Assad’s horror show. To this day, Obama has not altered the mindset he started with: that American power cannot fix what ails the planet’s bad neighborhoods, and will likely make them worse.

But Obama’s foreign policy stewardship teaches a very different lesson. Since 2009, America’s credibility has been badly eroded and the world has become far more dangerous and unstable. The price of American retreat has been terrible, made all the worse by a president too rigid to change his mind.

https://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2016/04/16/the-obama-doctrine-has-made-world-more-dangerous/T4POP5pZtQBI2dXziK5JtM/story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joke are meant to be funny....North Korea isn't funny.
> Less stable? According to who?


North Korea also isn't everything it has been built up to be either, not much is. Saddam, no nukes, dead. Kadhafi, no nukes, dead. If you were a small country dictator what would you do to protect yourself?


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> JEFF JACOBY
> *The Obama Doctrine has made the world more dangerous
> *
> FIVE YEARS AGO, President Obama hailed the military campaign in Libya that toppled Moammar Khadafy as one of the foreign policy triumphs of his presidency. Today he calls Libya his worst mistake. But though he may have changed his grade from an A to an F, his commitment to “leading from behind” — a euphemism for American passivity and abdication — hasn’t budged.
> ...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> What isn't funny about N. Korea?



Hilarious......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> JEFF JACOBY
> *The Obama Doctrine has made the world more dangerous
> *
> FIVE YEARS AGO, President Obama hailed the military campaign in Libya that toppled Moammar Khadafy as one of the foreign policy triumphs of his presidency. Today he calls Libya his worst mistake. But though he may have changed his grade from an A to an F, his commitment to “leading from behind” — a euphemism for American passivity and abdication — hasn’t budged.
> ...


No bias there . . . LOL!


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hilarious......


Yes, N. Korea is the worst, we are in agreement there.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


>


The go to reply when you got nothing to say in response...pathetic.
I'll just take this as you saying you have no rebuttal, 
Reminds me of a five year old with his fingers in his ears saying "la la la la la la la" when he doesn't want to hear it's time to change your diaper and go to bed....


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Leak?
> It was fun while it lasted.
> Judgment Day.
> *Nude Photos of Congresswoman Shared By Staffer, Indictment Says...*


*They are eating their own.....Democrats.*


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, lets just wait till it crosses our borders.
> *EXCLUSIVE: Cartel Violence Spills into Texas as Gunmen Storm Past U.S. Border Security*
> 
> 
> ...


What does Breitbart's wordgasm about "Cartel Gunmen" have to do with the pictures you posted?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No bias there . . . LOL!


Bias perhaps...
Truthful for sure.


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'll just take this as you saying you have no rebuttal


You posting one opinion piece the agrees with your stance is not worthy of a rebuttal.  The more important issue is you talking about Obama yet again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

espola said:


> What does Breitbart's wordgasm about "Cartel Gunmen" have to do with the pictures you posted?


Just two dudes shooting cans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bias perhaps...
> Truthful for sure.


From your perspective.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> You posting one opinion piece the agrees with your stance is not worthy of a rebuttal.  The more important issue is you talking about Obama yet again.


He sure wishes we could just forget about Trump and just talk about the right wing talking points he had printed out a couple years ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> You posting one opinion piece the agrees with your stance is not worthy of a rebuttal.  The more important issue is you talking about Obama yet again.


We have 7 more years to talk about the worlds pussy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We have 7 more years to talk about the worlds pussy.


And the Great Scot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> And the Great Scot.


Maybe we should elect politicians by the nick names we can give them?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> You posting one opinion piece the agrees with your stance is not worthy of a rebuttal.  The more important issue is you talking about Obama yet again.


Obama has made the world less safe, see North Korea, Syria and Iran and Russia..
I posted two actually opinion pieces,  one form The Washington Post and one from the Boston Globe.
If you'd like more reading on the subject of appeasement and leading from behind, they are available...
You can't defend the indefensible...so you may as well post your go to reply, let's have another peek at that little baby....


----------



## Wez (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I posted two actually one form The Washington Post and one from the Boston Globe.
> If you'd like more reading on the subject of appeasement and leading from behind, they are available...
> You can't defend the indefensible...so you may as well post your go to reply, let's have another peek at that little baby....


I don't need to defend Obama, his record will stand the test of time, just as Bush's will.  Fact remains, Bush's lies about Iraq have caused the shit show we now all enjoy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't need to defend Obama, his record will stand the test of time, just as Bush's will.  Fact remains, Bush's lies about Iraq have caused the shit show we now all enjoy.


Hint, he'll talk about Obama as long as that means he can avoid discussing Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2017)

After all, it was his money,
Perez Paid Off Rival's Campaign Debt After He Dropped Out of Chairmanship Race and Endorsed Him


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Obama has made the world less safe, see North Korea, Syria and Iran and Russia..
> I posted two actually opinion pieces,  one form The Washington Post and one from the Boston Globe.
> If you'd like more reading on the subject of appeasement and leading from behind, they are available...
> You can't defend the indefensible...so you may as well post your go to reply, let's have another peek at that little baby....


We all have our own opinions . . . and yours is in the minority.


http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/06/24/7-charts-on-how-the-world-views-president-obama/

Although he has only been in office a few months, Donald Trump’s presidency has had a major impact on how the world sees the United States. Trump and many of his key policies are broadly unpopular around the globe, and ratings for the U.S. have declined steeply in many nations. According to a new Pew Research Center survey spanning 37 nations, a median of just 22% has confidence in Trump to do the right thing when it comes to international affairs. This stands in contrast to the final years of Barack Obama’s presidency, when a median of 64% expressed confidence in Trump’s predecessor to direct America’s role in the world.

http://www.pewglobal.org/2017/06/26/u-s-image-suffers-as-publics-around-world-question-trumps-leadership/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hint, he'll talk about Obama as long as that means he can avoid discussing Trump.


He's avoiding talking about Trump?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't need to defend Obama, his record will stand the test of time, just as Bush's will.  Fact remains, Bush's lies about Iraq have caused the shit show we now all enjoy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He's avoiding talking about Trump?


You remind me of the Drew Barrymore character Lucy in the movie 50 First Dates.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You remind me of the Drew Barrymore character Lucy in the movie 50 First Dates.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2017)

OC Sheriff: California’s ‘Sanctuary State’ Bill Is About ‘Sticking it to Trump’
http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/07/15/for-dems-sanctuary-state-law-isnt-about-public-safety-its-just-about-sticking-it-to-trump/


----------



## xav10 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OC Sheriff: California’s ‘Sanctuary State’ Bill Is About ‘Sticking it to Trump’
> http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/07/15/for-dems-sanctuary-state-law-isnt-about-public-safety-its-just-about-sticking-it-to-trump/


One thing is clear, Joe.  You're very afraid that the commies want the brownies in this country to stay here, primarily to attack you and rape your loved ones. I wonder how you sleep at night?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2017)

xav10 said:


> One thing is clear, Joe.  You're very afraid that the commies want the brownies in this country to stay here, primarily to attack you and rape your loved ones. I wonder how you sleep at night?


Kind of creepy, but I sleep naked, with my .45.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kind of creepy, but I sleep naked, with my .45.[/QUOTE
> The perfect juxtaposition of your conflicted feelings.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kind of creepy, but I sleep naked, with my .45.


Holster that thing, for God's sake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You remind me of the Drew Barrymore character Lucy in the movie 50 First Dates.


Irony alert


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Irony alert


It's cute how you parrot others posts without any knowledge of the meaning thereof.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's cute how you parrot others posts without any knowledge of the meaning thereof.


And again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2017)

The left is ruining our kids.
TEEN VOGUE’S ‘TUTORIAL’ ON ANAL SEX OMITS SERIOUS RISKS
http://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2017/07/15/teen-vogues-tutorial-anal-sex-omits-serious-risks/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left is ruining our kids.
> TEEN VOGUE’S ‘TUTORIAL’ ON ANAL SEX OMITS SERIOUS RISKS
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2017/07/15/teen-vogues-tutorial-anal-sex-omits-serious-risks/


"trying" to ruin our kids.


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2017)

*DNC = Democratic National Corruption*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 15, 2017)

nononono said:


> *DNC = Democratic National Corruption*


Dem Nutters Corp(se).


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kind of creepy, but I sleep naked, with my .45.


*Most men who brag about the length of their johnson imply it's around a foot long.  Not that it's just shy of half an inch.  *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "trying" to ruin our kids.


You put a nice spin on things.
Are you going to be home the last Saturday of this month?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> *Most men who brag about the length of their johnson imply it's around a foot long.  Not that it's just shy of half an inch.  *


I am not most men.


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> *Most men who brag about the length of their johnson imply it's around a foot long.  Not that it's just shy of half an inch.  *


*Bob.....Bob......Bob.......this is a public forum, try not to " Cross " the line.*
*And if ya wear em loose, you might just be the angry inch !*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You put a nice spin on things.
> Are you going to be home the last Saturday of this month?


Not sure, but Im usually around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not sure, but Im usually around.


The financial wizard Iz and I are going to be in Oceanside on the 29th if you want to grab a beer early afternoon.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The financial wizard Iz and I are going to be in Oceanside on the 29th if you want to grab a beer early afternoon.


Ill put it on my calendar.
Robes and pointy hats?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ill put it on my calendar.
> Robes and pointy hats?


Yes sir.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes sir.


I'm having some alterations done on the eyeholes.
They must have got mine and Biz's hoods mixed up.
I'll make sure its all squared away before the ceremony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I'm having some alterations done on the eyeholes.
> They must have got mine and Biz's hoods mixed up.
> I'll make sure its all squared away before the ceremony.


It's just nice to see our gentlemen's club really starting to take off.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I'm having some alterations done on the eyeholes.
> They must have got mine and Biz's hoods mixed up.
> I'll make sure its all squared away before the ceremony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

BETRAYAL: 24 Republicans Join Democrats in Vote to Keep Obama-Era Transgender Military Policies in P
http://redstate.com/sweetie15/2017/07/15/betrayal-24-republicans-join-democrats-vote-keep-obama-era-transgender-military-policies-place/


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BETRAYAL: 24 Republicans Join Democrats in Vote to Keep Obama-Era Transgender Military Policies in
> http://redstate.com/sweetie15/2017/07/15/betrayal-24-republicans-join-democrats-vote-keep-obama-era-transgender-military-policies-place/


You won't need the outfits. Just drink beer and talk loudly about the african-american agitators going after those hero poh-lease. and how walter scott and philando castile and tamir rice and eric garner deserved it and were not the subjects of racism.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

http://bipartisanreport.com/2016/05/02/fox-news-shuts-down-comments-on-malia-obama-post-when-they-realize-how-racist-their-readers-are-video/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> http://bipartisanreport.com/2016/05/02/fox-news-shuts-down-comments-on-malia-obama-post-when-they-realize-how-racist-their-readers-are-video/


Doesn't surprise me as they think it's normal because the only people they associate with act the same way. So when you call them on it they get confused and are unable to understand where the problem is.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You won't need the outfits. Just drink beer and talk loudly about the african-american agitators going after those hero poh-lease. and how walter scott and philando castile and tamir rice and eric garner deserved it and were not the subjects of racism.


Whats wrong with you?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doesn't surprise me as they think it's normal because the only people they associate with act the same way. So when you call them on it they get confused and are unable to understand where the problem is.


You people in your little racist echo chamber.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doesn't surprise me as they think it's normal because the only people they associate with act the same way. So when you call them on it they get confused and are unable to understand where the problem is.


Right. What has tragically happened,  and I remember it with my republican friends going way back to the skip gates incident early in the Obama administration, is that their "news media" has told them repeatedly that there is a national assault on our liberties as white people, and that blacks and others are moving into positions of power, leading to attacks on police and other bastions of protecting our institutions, as whitey and his protectors become marginalized.  There is no racism any more, except against white people. So reports of every incident are quickly blamed on the liberal media and they dig into the background of the victim and find a way to blame him. Same as the '50s and '60s.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whats wrong with you?


Shouldn't you be asking what's wrong with the Fox News readers whose comments are posted in my link above?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Shouldn't you be asking what's wrong with the Fox News readers whose comments are posted in my link above?


I didnt read it.
I was responding to your assertions that were at least in part, directed at me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Right. What has tragically happened,  and I remember it with my republican friends going way back to the skip gates incident early in the Obama administration, is that their "news media" has told them repeatedly that there is a national assault on our liberties as white people, and that blacks and others are moving into positions of power, leading to attacks on police and other bastions of protecting our institutions, as whitey and his protectors become marginalized.  There is no racism any more, except against white people. So reports of every incident are quickly blamed on the liberal media and they dig into the background of the victim and find a way to blame him. Same as the '50s and '60s.


echo chamber.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You people in your little racist echo chamber.


Irony alert!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I didnt read it.
> I was responding to your assertions that were at least in part, directed at me.


Because of the similar echoes heard in here?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I didnt read it.
> I was responding to your assertions that were at least in part, directed at me.


Another case of self-imposed ignorance.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony alert!


Whatever, rat.
Its a very weak, and tired argument to have a couple lilly white do-gooders constantly squeeling "racism".
You people whip eachother up into a kind of great white knight, protector of those who cant be white enough to protect themselves, frenzy.
Its so pathetic.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Another case of self-imposed ignorance.


You post garbage too.
I dont get off on the race baiting or racist issues.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Right. What has tragically happened,  and I remember it with my republican friends going way back to the skip gates incident early in the Obama administration, is that their "news media" has told them repeatedly that there is a national assault on our liberties as white people, and that blacks and others are moving into positions of power, leading to attacks on police and other bastions of protecting our institutions, as whitey and his protectors become marginalized.  There is no racism any more, except against white people. So reports of every incident are quickly blamed on the liberal media and they dig into the background of the victim and find a way to blame him. Same as the '50s and '60s.


That's why I don't really blame them, it's apart of their culture. I simply want to show them the error in their ways . . . but of course along with the "WAR ON WHITE CIVILIZATION!" That Hannity and Co. push comes directions on why and how to support that narrative. These things have been thought about and discussed, debating the best positioning of their now weaponized ideas long before they are presented to the Fox news (and through other media outlets) more than willing audience. These same things have also been designed in slightly different formats for all media outlets at a slow creep that keeps it under the radar and seemingly acceptable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You won't need the outfits. Just drink beer and talk loudly about the african-american agitators going after those hero poh-lease. and how walter scott and philando castile and tamir rice and eric garner deserved it and were not the subjects of racism.


I would like to see those posts from me, or any of us o. The right, you fucking liar.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's why I don't really blame them, it's apart of their culture. I simply want to show them the error in their ways . . . but of course along with the "WAR ON WHITE CIVILIZATION!" That Hannity and Co. push comes directions on why and how to support that narrative. These things have been thought about and discussed, debating the best positioning of their now weaponized ideas long before they are presented to the Fox news (and through other media outlets) more than willing audience. These same things have also been designed in slightly different formats for all media outlets at a slow creep that keeps it under the radar and seemingly acceptable.


You people are so noble.
So smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> http://bipartisanreport.com/2016/05/02/fox-news-shuts-down-comments-on-malia-obama-post-when-they-realize-how-racist-their-readers-are-video/


And? What does that have to do with us?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Shouldn't you be asking what's wrong with the Fox News readers whose comments are posted in my link above?


No one is defending them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whatever, rat.
> Its a very weak, and tired argument to have a couple lilly white do-gooders constantly squeeling "racism".
> You people whip eachother up into a kind of great white knight, protector of those who cant be white enough to protect themselves, frenzy.
> Its so pathetic.


If you haven't noticed, there are only a couple to a few of us total in here . . . so yes, only a couple of us. I'm not trying to protect anyone. I'm just trying to get you to see something in the mirror beyond your hair.
You, we, all of us are constantly bombarded with ideas others have formulated . . . propaganda, brainwashing, subliminal suggestion . . . and as you adhere to the strict guidelines set forth by your selected handlers (as evidenced by your sides lock step on many, many issues) I, like you have tried to do for me in the past, am simply attempting  to illustrate where the boundaries of those guidelines have been set for you to follow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No one is defending them.


No, just echoing them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you haven't noticed, there are only a couple to a few of us total in here . . . so yes, only a couple of us. I'm not trying to protect anyone. I'm just trying to get you to see something in the mirror beyond your hair.
> You, we, all of us are constantly bombarded with ideas others have formulated . . . propaganda, brainwashing, subliminal suggestion . . . and as you adhere to the strict guidelines set forth by your selected handlers (as evidenced by your sides lock step on many, many issues) I, like you have tried to do for me in the past, am simply attempting  to illustrate where the boundaries of those guidelines have been set for you to follow.


You are nuts. Seek professional help.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are nuts. Seek professional help.


Are you not certifiable?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You people are so noble.
> So smart.


I made it through high school and a little college . . .
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20140815205902-57567806-7-propaganda-techniques-all-students-should-learn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> http://bipartisanreport.com/2016/05/02/fox-news-shuts-down-comments-on-malia-obama-post-when-they-realize-how-racist-their-readers-are-video/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would like to see those posts from me, or any of us o. The right, you fucking liar.


You have learned well through your indoctrination period, the lessons have sunken in, you use all the code words and catch phrases that like Pavlov's dogs to the whistle perk up the ears of the like minded.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I made it through high school and a little college . . .
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20140815205902-57567806-7-propaganda-techniques-all-students-should-learn


Maybe that's why you know everything.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


That's funny, as if he's preaching some kind of higher plane logic. Basing your assumptions off a false narrative is a bad start . . . and you continually cite that guy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Maybe that's why you know everything.


Tip of the iceberg, just wanted to get you started on some middle school level material.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tip of the iceberg, just wanted to get you started on some middle school level material.


I appreciate the concern.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are nuts. Seek professional help.


Scott Abraham.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I appreciate the concern.


Just here to help.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have learned well through your indoctrination period, the lessons have sunken in, you use all the code words and catch phrases that like Pavlov's dogs to the whistle perk up the ears of the like minded.


Imposing your progressive doctrine on others is surpassed only by progressive history.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Imposing your progressive doctrine on others is surpassed only by progressive history.


Would you rather the Quakers run everything? The Amish? Where would we be then? You enjoy all the things liberal, progressive thinking has brought the world everyday . . . if not rural Pennsylvania is awaiting.

Now I know where the looney cult members come from . . . keep drinking the Kool-aid Izzy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Would you rather the Quakers run everything? The Amish? Where would we be then? You enjoy all the things liberal, progressive thinking has brought the world everyday . . . if not rural Pennsylvania is awaiting.
> 
> Now I know where the looney cult members come from . . . keep drinking the Kool-aid Izzy.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Coocoo.


Not much of an answer there potential Jonestown inhabitant . . . maybe you could start a back to the future movement in O'side. Back to the 50's or bust . . . the 1850's.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


1. What does this guy have to do with my post and 2. Wtf is his big point in informing us that slavery preceded racism? Duh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Would you rather the Quakers run everything? The Amish? Where would we be then? You enjoy all the things liberal, progressive thinking has brought the world everyday . . . if not rural Pennsylvania is awaiting.
> 
> Now I know where the looney cult members come from . . . keep drinking the Kool-aid Izzy.


No wonder they call you Daffy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder they call you Daffy.


You have nothing to say? . . .  like always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have learned well through your indoctrination period, the lessons have sunken in, you use all the code words and catch phrases that like Pavlov's dogs to the whistle perk up the ears of the like minded.


Irony Alert


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I appreciate the concern.


He's a giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have nothing to say? . . .  like always.


Maybe you should open your mind and visit reality for a change.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Irony Alert


It certainly goes both ways, but the stew is much, much thicker on your side . . . i.e. many more purveyors coming from your side inundating the willing. The names are all well known from TV, Radio, books, etc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It certainly goes both ways, but the stew is much, much thicker on your side . . . i.e. many more purveyors coming from your side inundating the willing. The names are all well known from TV, Radio, books, etc.


Yes, that's why the rnc and the media was caught giving the debate  questions to Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

This sounds just like the snowflake left


Video: College students support socialism even though they can’t explain what it is

http://hotair.com/archives/2017/07/16/video-college-students-support-socialism-even-though-no-idea-work/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have nothing to say? . . .  like always.


You should read this. It will make you feel better about yourself, maybe even a little proud to be an American, as you are not now, obvi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

San Francisco can't stop illegal aliens, but by God they can keep chocolate milk out of schools
http://hotair.com/archives/2017/07/16/san-francisco-cant-stop-illegal-aliens-god-can-keep-chocolate-milk-schools/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Anyone see Daffy du duck, the Union Rube?
Can you imagine e a union boy telling us about marching orders? Don't forget to pay your dues  like a good little Rube.
UNION DEMANDS TEACHERS UNDERGO ‘GENDER DIVERSITY’ TRAINING
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/07/16/teachers-gender-diversity-training/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have nothing to say? . . .  like always.


Quaaaaaack!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This sounds just like the snowflake left
> 
> 
> Video: College students support socialism even though they can’t explain what it is
> ...


Im bernie sanders and I approve this message.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> 1. What does this guy have to do with my post and 2. Wtf is his big point in informing us that slavery preceded racism? Duh.


2. He didn't say slavery preceded racism.  1.  It's about racism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It certainly goes both ways, but the stew is much, much thicker on your side . . . i.e. many more purveyors coming from your side inundating the willing. The names are all well known from TV, Radio, books, etc.


I like thick stew better than "fake" stew.  The "fake" stuff lacks substance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny, as if he's preaching some kind of higher plane logic. Basing your assumptions off a false narrative is a bad start . . . and you continually cite that guy?


Don't flatter yourself.  You can't even write intelligible responses.  Why would higher plane logic, whatever that is, be within your reach.  I do continually cite him because he's good at explaining the false narratives regarding race for people like you.  Apparently not good enough though.  Oh well.  Someday you'll tell us what your days as a slave was like.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> 1. What does this guy have to do with my post and 2. Wtf is his big point in informing us that slavery preceded racism? Duh.


*xav10 = IDIOT*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

This reminds me of some of the white feminazis, race warriors in here.

Feminist scientists say citing research by straight, white men promotes 'system of oppression'...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/07/16/feminist-scientists-say-citing-research-by-straight-white-men-promotes-a-system-of-oppression


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone see Daffy du duck, the Union Rube?
> Can you imagine e a union boy telling us about marching orders? Don't forget to pay your dues  like a good little Rube.
> UNION DEMANDS TEACHERS UNDERGO ‘GENDER DIVERSITY’ TRAINING
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/07/16/teachers-gender-diversity-training/


you poor thing, fhj. you spend days polluting your mind with all your incorrect dumbshit hysterical media...and you don't learn. so the elites, such as those who went to college and read and stuff like that, will still be far ahead of you. you should stop.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> you poor thing, fhj. you spend days polluting your mind with all your incorrect dumbshit hysterical media...and you don't learn. so the elites, such as those who went to college and read and stuff like that, will still be far ahead of you. you should stop.


Sounds like your teacher had trouble with your gender ID, sorry this hit so close to home. I will try to cool it on this oh so personal issue for you. My bad.
Just so we know, are you  gay, lesbian or trans or bi, maybe a cross dresser, just so I don't insult you again.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like your teacher had trouble with your gender ID, sorry this hit so close to home. I will try to cool it on this oh so personal issue for you. My bad.
> Just so we know, are you  gay, lesbian or trans or bi, maybe a cross dresser, just so I don't insult you again.


I'm pretty much all those things. And you should see the pussy I've gotten over the years...And you? Just a white male uneducated fathead? Scared and jealous of women, gays and non-whites fighting for equal rights? You can be more, Joey!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm pretty much all those things. And you should see the pussy I've gotten over the years...And you? Just a white male uneducated fathead? Scared and jealous of women, gays and non-whites fighting for equal rights? You can be more, Joey!


So you're a real pussy grabber huh.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like your teacher had trouble with your gender ID, sorry this hit so close to home. I will try to cool it on this oh so personal issue for you. My bad.
> Just so we know, are you  gay, lesbian or trans or bi, maybe a cross dresser, just so I don't insult you again.


I think there are around fifty genders now.
Not exactly sure of the exact number, but there's a shitload.

Im not even counting any russian collusion genders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm pretty much all those things. And you should see the pussy I've gotten over the years...And you? Just a white male uneducated fathead? Scared and jealous of women, gays and non-whites fighting for equal rights? You can be more, Joey!


Your the only pussy I've been getting lately.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm pretty much all those things. And you should see the pussy I've gotten over the years...And you? Just a white male uneducated fathead? Scared and jealous of women, gays and non-whites fighting for equal rights? You can be more, Joey!


And man pussy doesn't count.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your the only pussy I've been getting lately.


Whore


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whore


He/she is a sure thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your the only pussy I've been getting lately.


That's not something to be proud of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's not something to be proud of.


The first 2 man rules are don't brag about how much money you have and don't brag about your conquests in the bedroom.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm driving across Europe and posting this via my cell phone, which make it a bit tough to cut and paste. But did anyone read Joe Scarborough' apiece in the Washington Post this morning?  Hes really writing powerful stuff these days. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trump-is-killing-the-republican-party/2017/07/16/048056dc-68c4-11e7-a1d7-9a32c91c6f40_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-c:homepage/story&utm_term=.ad71cc89d0f5
TRUMP IS KILLING THE REPUBLICAN PARTY


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'm driving across Europe and posting this via my cell phone, which make it a bit tough to cut and paste. But did anyone read Joe Scarborough' apiece in the Washington Post this morning?  Hes really writing powerful stuff these days.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trump-is-killing-the-republican-party/2017/07/16/048056dc-68c4-11e7-a1d7-9a32c91c6f40_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-c:homepage/story&utm_term=.ad71cc89d0f5
> TRUMP IS KILLING THE REPUBLICAN PARTY


If you read his "powerful stuff" it's more like Bush killed the Party.  Old news.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you read his "powerful stuff" it's more like Bush killed the Party.  Old news.


What you got out of that article was Bush killed the party?  lol


----------



## Wez (Jul 17, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'm driving across Europe and posting this via my cell phone, which make it a bit tough to cut and paste. But did anyone read Joe Scarborough' apiece in the Washington Post this morning?  Hes really writing powerful stuff these days.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trump-is-killing-the-republican-party/2017/07/16/048056dc-68c4-11e7-a1d7-9a32c91c6f40_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-c:homepage/story&utm_term=.ad71cc89d0f5
> TRUMP IS KILLING THE REPUBLICAN PARTY


He had me at "I did not..."

_"I did not leave the Republican Party. The Republican Party left its senses. The political movement that once stood athwart history resisting bloated government and military adventurism has been reduced to an amalgam of talk-radio resentments."_


----------



## xav10 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The first 2 man rules are don't brag about how much money you have and don't brag about your conquests in the bedroom.


when i need to hear "man rules" from a guy who needs a gun to feel manly (maybe you need something hard and powerful) and names himself after an old criminal ex-sheriff who's afraid of immigrants, i'll get back to you for more tips about manhood...you closet case.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm pretty much all those things. And you should see the pussy I've gotten over the years...And you? Just a white male uneducated fathead? Scared and jealous of women, gays and non-whites fighting for equal rights? You can be more, Joey!


http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/17/us/texas-cop-indicted-jordan-edwards-death/index.html


----------



## xav10 (Jul 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/17/us/texas-cop-indicted-jordan-edwards-death/index.html


Hey what's this about? Why are they accusing this hero? Was it racism?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey what's this about? Why are they accusing this hero? Was it racism?


There are some bad apples, prosecute him and if they find him guilty then he deserves what he gets.
Pretty simple. Let the punishment fit the crime.
Anything else?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2017)

Does anyone know what crooked bastard this crooked whore worker for?

SURPRISE! Susan Rice Refuses to Testify Before House Intel Committee
http://www.redstate.com/streiff/2017/07/17/surprise-susan-rice-refuses-testify-house-intel-committee/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> when i need to hear "man rules" from a guy who needs a gun to feel manly (maybe you need something hard and powerful) and names himself after an old criminal ex-sheriff who's afraid of immigrants, i'll get back to you for more tips about manhood...you closet case.


Oh you need all of my man rules, your daddy sure didn't teach you the things he should have, maybe he left before he had the chance. I am here for you. Let's hear how much money you have, how many wives you have had and how great you are getting laid.
I am all ears.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There are some bad apples, prosecute him and if they find him guilty then he deserves what he gets.
> Pretty simple. Let the punishment fit the crime.
> Anything else?


was it racism, joey? do you care to hazard a guess?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh you need all of my man rules, your daddy sure didn't teach you the things he should have, maybe he left before he had the chance. I am here for you. Let's hear how much money you have, how many wives you have had and how great you are getting laid.
> I am all ears.


my dad didn't leave...that was yours, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> was it racism, joey? do you care to hazard a guess?


I don't know, do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> my dad didn't leave...that was yours, right?


You really need to admit what the problem is and then you can get to the core problem. I am sure it wasn't your fault daddy left, plenty of little boys play with dolls, you Daddy must not have been as progressive as me.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know, do you?


well if i had a brain and i knew anything about anything, i would make what's known as an "inference" from the fact that a white cop shot at a car full of black teenagers driving in the opposite direction away from that cop. the inference, joey, would be "deduced" (look it up in that elitist liberal publication known as a "dictionary") from those established facts, combined with the history of police relations with African-American urban communities, to reach a reasonable and even likely assumption that the race of the victim (you can call him that, joey, no matter what term your fake news sources might use) and the perpetrator were factors in the homicide. you, being a fatheaded idiot, would of course not make such an inference, hence your response of "i don't know."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2017)

Sounds like you don't know either. 
You are just a dumb fuck, anti cop, anti America lib.
Fake racism  until you prove other wise.
Until then no racism, the guy.is.innocent until proven guilty, you are ok with the justice dept doing its job?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like you don't know either.
> You are just a dumb fuck, anti cop, anti America lib.
> Fake racism  until you prove other wise.
> Until then no racism, the guy.is.innocent until proven guilty, you are ok with the justice dept doing its job?


hey joey, if 5 white cops hang a black guy from a tree, and you have no other facts, would you think it was racism?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> hey joey, if 5 white cops hang a black guy from a tree, and you have no other facts, would you think it was racism?


Is that what we are talking about? Or are you just trying to exaggerate your lame ass, over used racism cry. Yep, that's it. Loser liar.
#notracismwhiteboy.


----------



## Wez (Jul 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> hey joey, if 5 white cops hang a black guy from a tree, and you have no other facts, would you think it was racism?


Why would a racist answer you honestly?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would a racist answer you honestly?


I know you folks don't deal is facts, hyperbole is your game, when you have proof of racism let me know, until the it's just another horrible death, maybe murder, maybe racially motivated, I don't know beyond a reasonable doubt, do you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> was it racism, joey? do you care to hazard a guess?


Telling Hawaiians it's demeaning to call them Hawaiian. Racist


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm pretty much all those things. And you should see the pussy I've gotten over the years...And you? Just a white male uneducated fathead? Scared and jealous of women, gays and non-whites fighting for equal rights? You can be more, Joey!


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
Geezzzzuusss.
Pathetic...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Telling Hawaiians it's demeaning to call them Hawaiian. Racist


I love it when you get stuck on something you misinterpreted from the get go! Hilarious!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
> Geezzzzuusss.
> Pathetic...


Nice, solid input, once again, like always.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice, solid input, once again, like always.


How does one respond to horseshit with 'solid input'?
Laughing at apparent idiocy is quite appropriate.


----------



## Wez (Jul 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love it when you get stuck on something you misinterpreted from the get go! Hilarious!


That's what he does in here, all day long.


----------



## Wez (Jul 18, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> How does one respond to horseshit with 'solid input'?
> Laughing at apparent idiocy is quite appropriate.


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> hey joey, if 5 white cops hang a black guy from a tree, and you have no other facts, would you think it was racism?


Hey dickhead, white black social justice hero, why aren't you crying about this shooting? I know it doesn't promote your fake agenda.
“Astounding”: Why didn’t Minneapolis police officers turn body cams on even after shooting?
http://hotair.com/archives/2017/07/18/astounding-didnt-minneapolis-police-officers-turn-body-cams-even-shooting/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

The chronically offended.


USA TODAY: NOT ENOUGH ‘WOMEN’, ‘PEOPLE OF COLOR’ IN WWII FILM ‘DUNKIRK’
http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/07/18/delingpole-not-enough-women-people-of-color-in-dunkirk-usa-today-complains/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

There is more,

‘STAR WARS’ STAR: ‘THERE ARE NO BLACK PEOPLE ON GAME OF THRONES’
http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/07/17/star-wars-actor-john-boyega-bemoans-lack-of-diversity-on-screen-there-are-no-black-people-on-game-of-thrones/


----------



## xav10 (Jul 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey dickhead, white black social justice hero, why aren't you crying about this shooting? I know it doesn't promote your fake agenda.
> “Astounding”: Why didn’t Minneapolis police officers turn body cams on even after shooting?
> http://hotair.com/archives/2017/07/18/astounding-didnt-minneapolis-police-officers-turn-body-cams-even-shooting/


Why wouldn't I be crying about that shooting? It's a horrible story and some cop f'd up big time. Way to change the subject. You righties on here couldn't even take my lynching example and say you would assume it's racist. You're a bad guy...but so much of the nation is right there with you now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

Bernie Sanders’ wife pays homage to Hillary explaining FBI investigation
http://michellemalkin.com/2017/07/17/bernie-sanders-wife-pays-homage-to-hillary-explaining-fbi-investigation/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why wouldn't I be crying about that shooting? It's a horrible story and some cop f'd up big time. Way to change the subject. You righties on here couldn't even take my lynching example and say you would assume it's racist. You're a bad guy...but so much of the nation is right there with you now.


I love the fact you answer to dickhead, too funny. 
Maybe if she wasn't white it would have registered on your social justice radar, loser.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love the fact you answer to dickhead, too funny.
> Maybe if she wasn't white it would have registered on your social justice radar, loser.


i love it when you call me dickhead, because i love the imagery. i love how you say "let's not discuss the criminal charges for the white cop shooting at a car full of black kids driving away...don't you realize that a white woman has been shot!" you racist tool. but i want you to keep thinking about the head of my dick. i'm getting a semi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> i love it when you call me dickhead, because i love the imagery. i love how you say "let's not discuss the criminal charges for the white cop shooting at a car full of black kids driving away...don't you realize that a white woman has been shot!" you racist tool. but i want you to keep thinking about the head of my dick. i'm getting a semi.


That surprises no one. Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

CNN panel implodes after what Trump supporter says about ‘DREAMers’
Carlos Garcia 3 hours
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/07/18/cnn-panel-implodes-after-what-trump-supporter-says-about-dreamers/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

Rush Limbaugh: ‘Feminazis’ to blame for confusion of traditional gender roles
Sarah Taylor Jul 17, 2017 9:40 pm
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/07/17/rush-limbaugh-feminazis-to-blame-for-confusion-of-traditional-gender-roles/


----------



## xav10 (Jul 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rush Limbaugh: ‘Feminazis’ to blame for confusion of traditional gender roles
> Sarah Taylor Jul 17, 2017 9:40 pm
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/07/17/rush-limbaugh-feminazis-to-blame-for-confusion-of-traditional-gender-roles/


Joe:
Don't be afraid. There is no confusion. Come out. We support you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

It might work.

MICHAEL VICK: KAEPERNICK NEEDS TO DITCH THE AFRO
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/07/18/michael-vick-kaepernick-needs-to-ditch-the-afro-just-try-to-be-presentable/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why wouldn't I be crying about that shooting? It's a horrible story and some cop f'd up big time. Way to change the subject. You righties on here couldn't even take my lynching example and say you would assume it's racist. You're a bad guy...but so much of the nation is right there with you now.


Now I know why, it was a Somali immigrant police officer that killed the innocent Australian, figures.
WATCH: Father Of Australian Woman Killed By Somali Police Officer in Minneapolis Demands Justice
http://www.dailywire.com/news/18696/watch-father-australian-woman-killed-somali-police-hank-berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

Chicago Reporter Who Exposed ‘Dyke March’ Anti-Semitism Says She Lost Her Job Over It
http://www.dailywire.com/news/18705/chicago-reporter-who-exposed-dyke-march-anti-hank-berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

The dumbing down of America thanks to illegal alien criminals and those who use them.

EVERYONE IS SPECIAL: Almost 50% Of High School Students Earn A’s, SAT Scores Drop
http://www.dailywire.com/news/18709/everyone-special-almost-50-high-school-students-hank-berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

Defending Ex-NFL Player Colin Kaepernick, Chicago Columnist Calls National Anthem a 'Pompous Battle Number'
AMP - 7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/07/18/defending-ex-nfl-player-colin-kaepernick-chicago-columnist-calls-national-anthem-pompous-battle-number/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjB9IyOrJPVAhVs6IMKHTQMCKYQqUMIOjAJ&usg=AFQjCNGZURj1LRu9JkWRprSFk-cI3SKkcg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It might work.
> 
> MICHAEL VICK: KAEPERNICK NEEDS TO DITCH THE AFRO
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/07/18/michael-vick-kaepernick-needs-to-ditch-the-afro-just-try-to-be-presentable/


He just can't help himself.
KAEP FIRES BACK: STOCKHOLM SYNDROME...
http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-vick-kaepernick-haircut-20170718-story.html


----------



## xav10 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey Joe, when you're not dreaming of HRC, do you think about this hottie?


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, when you're not dreaming of HRC, do you think about this hottie?







*You called him a Hottie ????*
*Something you want to spill on this forum first ?!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You called him a Hottie ????*
> *Something you want to spill on this forum first ?!*


He said I turned him on earlier, different strokes I guess. Thx but no thx X5 1/2. Wes is a well know anal dwelling butt monkey though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2017)

Detroit deputy police chief named first female to serve as Dallas police chief
AMP - 20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.wfaa.com/amp/news/local/dallas-county/sources-detroit-deputy-chief-hired-as-new-dallas-police-chief/457881608&ved=0ahUKEwjn2aL_i5jVAhVM6oMKHe2DB7YQqUMIKzAE&usg=AFQjCNHwxLGA0I-ImbgZoCe0xIKrj3gdRg&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Jul 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He said I turned him on earlier, different strokes I guess. Thx but no thx X5 1/2. Wes is a well know anal dwelling butt monkey though.


C'mon Joe, it's not fair! When you use such sweet terminology I know how much it turns you on, but it turns me on more! Is "anal dwelling"  a lusty term you came up with yourself? Who do you think about when you say it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2017)

He Fights...

My Leftist friends (as well as many ardent #NeverTrumpers) constantly ask me if I’m not bothered by Donald Trump’s lack of decorum.  They ask if I don’t think his tweets are “beneath the dignity of the office.”
Here’s my answer:
We Right-thinking people have tried dignity.  There could not have been a man of more quiet dignity than George W. Bush as he suffered the outrageous lies and politically motivated hatreds that undermined his presidency.  We tried statesmanship.  Could there be another human being on this earth who so desperately prized “collegiality” as John McCain?  We tried propriety – has there been a nicer human being ever than Mitt Romney?  And the results were always the same.

This is because, while we were playing by the rules of dignity, collegiality and propriety, the Left has been, for the past 60 years, engaged in a knife fight where the only rules are those of Saul Alinsky and the Chicago mob.
I don’t find anything “dignified,” “collegial” or “proper” about Barack Obama’s lying about what went down on the streets of Ferguson in order to ramp up racial hatreds because racial hatreds serve the Democratic Party.  I don’t see anything “dignified” in lying about the deaths of four Americans in Benghazi and imprisoning an innocent filmmaker to cover your tracks.  I don’t see anything “statesman-like” in weaponizing the IRS to be used to destroy your political opponents and any dissent.  Yes, Obama was “articulate” and “polished” but in no way was he in the least bit “dignified,” “collegial” or “proper.”

The Left has been engaged in a war against America since the rise of the Children of the ‘60s.  To them, it has been an all-out war where nothing is held sacred and nothing is seen as beyond the pale.  It has been a war they’ve fought with violence, the threat of violence, demagoguery and lies from day one – the violent take-over of the universities – till today.

The problem is that, through these years, the Left has been the only side fighting this war.  While the Left has been taking a knife to anyone who stands in their way, the Right has continued to act with dignity, collegiality and propriety.
With Donald Trump, this all has come to an end. Donald Trump is America’s first wartime president in the Culture War.

During wartime, things like “dignity” and “collegiality” simply aren’t the most essential qualities one looks for in their warriors.  Ulysses Grant was a drunk whose behavior in peacetime might well have seen him drummed out of the Army for conduct unbecoming.  Had Abraham Lincoln applied the peacetime rules of propriety and booted Grant, the Democrats might well still be holding their slaves today. Lincoln rightly recognized that, “I cannot spare this man.  He fights.”
General George Patton was a vulgar-talking, son-of-a-bitch.  In peacetime, this might have seen him stripped of rank.  But, had Franklin Roosevelt applied the normal rules of decorum, then Hitler and the Socialists would barely be five decades into their thousand-year Reich.

Trump is fighting.  And what’s particularly delicious is that, like Patton standing over the battlefield as his tanks obliterated Rommel’s, he’s shouting, “You magnificent bastards, I read your book!”  That is just the icing on the cake, but it’s wonderful to see that not only is Trump fighting, he’s defeating the Left using their own tactics.

That book is Saul Alinsky’s _Rules for Radicals_ – a book so essential to the Liberals’ war against America that it is and was the playbook for the entire Obama administration and the subject of Hillary Clinton’s senior thesis.  It is a book of such pure evil, that, just as the rest of us would dedicate our book to those we most love or those to whom we are most indebted, Alinsky dedicated _his _book to Lucifer.
Trump’s tweets may seem rash and unconsidered but, in reality, he is doing exactly what Alinsky suggested his followers do.

First, instead of going after “the fake _media_” – and they are so fake that they have literally gotten every single significant story of the past 60 years not just wrong, but diametrically opposed to the truth, from the Tet Offensive to Benghazi, to what _really _happened on the streets of Ferguson, Missouri – Trump isolated _CNN_.  He made it _personal._  Then, just as Alinsky suggests, he employs _ridicule _which Alinsky described as “the most powerful weapon of all.”
Everyone gets that it’s not just _CNN_ – in fact, in a world where Al Sharpton and Rachel Maddow, Paul Krugman and Nicholas Kristof are people of influence and whose “reporting” is in no way significantly different than _CNN_’s – _CNN _is just a piker.

Most importantly, Trump’s tweets have put _CNN _in an untenable and unwinnable position.  With Trump’s ability to go around them, they cannot simply stand pat.  They need to respond.  This leaves them with only two choices.
They can either “go high” (as Hillary would disingenuously declare of herself and the fake news would disingenuously report as the truth) and begin to honestly and accurately report the news or they can double-down on their usual tactics and hope to defeat Trump with twice their usual hysteria and demagoguery.

The problem for _CNN _(et al.) with the former is that, if they were to start honestly reporting the news, that would be the end of the Democratic Party they serve.  It is _nothing _but the incessant use of fake news (read: propaganda) that keeps the Left alive.

Imagine, for example, if _CNN _had honestly and accurately reported then-candidate Barack Obama’s close ties to foreign terrorists (Rashid Khalidi), domestic terrorists (William Ayers), the mafia (Tony Rezko) or the true evils of his spiritual mentor, Jeremiah Wright’s, church.

Imagine if they had honestly and accurately conveyed the evils of the Obama administration’s weaponizing of the IRS to be used against their political opponents or his running of guns to the Mexican cartels or the truth about the murder of Ambassador Christopher Stevens and the Obama administration’s cover-up.

This makes “going high” a non-starter for _CNN_.  This leaves them no other option but to ratchet up the fake news, conjuring up the next “nothing burger” and devoting 24 hours a day to hysterical rants about how it’s “worse than Nixon.”
This, obviously, is what _CNN _has chosen to do.  The problem is that, as they become more and more hysterical, they become more and more_obvious_.  Each new effort at even faker news than before and faker “outrage” only makes that much more clear to any objective observer that Trump is and always has been right about the fake news media.

And, by causing their hysteria, Trump has forced them into numerous, highly embarrassing and discrediting mistakes.  Thus, in their desperation, they have lowered their standards even further and run with articles so clearly fake that, even with the liberal (lower case “l”) libel laws protecting the media, they’ve had to wholly retract and erase their stories repeatedly.
Their flailing at Trump has even seen them cross the line into criminality, with _CNN_ using their vast corporate fortune to hunt down a private citizen for having made fun of them in an Internet meme.  This threat to “dox” – release of personal information to encourage co-ideologists to visit violence upon him and his family -- a political satirist was chilling in that it clearly wasn’t meant just for him.  If it were, there would have been no reason for _CNN_ to have made their “deal” with him public.

Instead, _CNN _– playing by “Chicago Rules” – was sending a message to any and all: dissent will not be tolerated.
This heavy-handed and hysterical response to a joke on the Internet has backfired on _CNN_, giving rise to only more righteous ridicule.
So, to my friends on the Left – and the #NeverTrumpers as well -- do I wish we lived in a time when our president could be “collegial” and “dignified” and “proper”?  Of course I do.  These aren’t those times.  This is war.  And it’s a war that the Left has been fighting  without opposition for the past 50 years.
So, say anything you want about this president – I get it, he can be vulgar, he can be crude, he can be undignified at times.  I don’t care.  I can’t spare this man. *He fights!
*
_Evan Sayet _is the author of _The KinderGarden of Eden: How The Modern Liberal Thinks_.  His lecture to the Heritage Foundation on this same topic remains, some ten years later, by far the single most viewed lecture in their history.  Evan can be reached at contactevansayet@gmail.com.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That surprises no one. Racist.


There are some weirdos on this forum who get off on master (race) baiting .
They jump on any chance to go into full racial mode.
Almost all of them are white, and see themselves as noble.

Its disgusting.


----------



## Wez (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its disgusting.


You got that part right, about what goes on here...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There are some weirdos on this forum who get off on master (race) baiting .
> They jump on any chance to go into full racial mode.
> Almost all of them are white, and see themselves as noble.
> 
> Its disgusting.


Cultural Appropriation, they must be pissed they missed the racial lottery, but they still have there trannyness to fall back on. How can the Lilly's of the valley pretend to know what is or isn't racist? They haven't experienced it but they know all about it, that's another difference between libs and normal people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cultural Appropriation, they must be pissed they missed the racial lottery, but they still have there trannyness to fall back on. How can the Lilly's of the valley pretend to know what is or isn't racist? They haven't experienced it but they know all about it, that's another difference between libs and normal people.


Like x10 telling me how demeaning it is to be called Hawaiin.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like x10 telling me how demeaning it is to be called Hawaiin.


He's so noble and superior.
You should appreciate his concern.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 20, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He's so noble and superior.
> You should appreciate his concern.


Can you guys stop bragging about how your racism really isn't and get back to your favorite subjects, anuses and Hillary Clinton, please?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can you guys stop bragging about how your racism really isn't and get back to your favorite subjects, anuses and Hillary Clinton, please?


Hillary & anuses?
You asked nicely, so....
Hillary and ratman, wizzer, you, pelosi, maxine,...and all the other koolaid drinking fools...


----------



## xav10 (Jul 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary & anuses?
> You asked nicely, so....
> Hillary and ratman, wizzer, you, pelosi, maxine,...and all the other koolaid drinking fools...


KoolAid? I'm a fucking liberal democrat, as we had from 60-68, 76-80, 88-96 and 2008-2016. That's not Kool-aid that's called normalcy. You had W and now trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like x10 telling me how demeaning it is to be called Hawaiin.


Hawaiin? What do you know about Hawaiians? Did they use to beat you up?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> KoolAid? I'm a fucking liberal democrat, as we had from 60-68, 76-80, 88-96 and 2008-2016. That's not Kool-aid that's called normalcy. You had W and now trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2017)

Betsy DeVos Is Poised To Rescind Obama's Fascist Sex Abuse Investigation Guidelines
http://redstate.com/streiff/2017/07/20/betsy-devos-poised-rescind-obamas-fascist-sex-abuse-investigation-guidelines/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hawaiin? What do you know about Hawaiians? Did they use to beat you up?


Not me braddah.  How bout you?  Give us your extensive knowledge of Hawaiians.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not me braddah.  How bout you?  Give us your extensive knowledge of Hawaiians.


Couldn't say much as I have only met a few, very friendly warm people from my experience.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Couldn't say much as I have only met a few, very friendly warm people from my experience.


Did you get the feeling that those Hawaiians would feel demeaned if you called them Hawaiian?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you get the feeling that those Hawaiians would feel demeaned if you called them Hawaiian?


That wasn't really his point in that example . . . and that depends, Hawaiian first might be my guess, so no. But it could be, depends on the context in which it was used.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hawaiin? What do you know about Hawaiians? Did they use to beat you up?


Iz is. (Hawaiian)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Iz is. (Hawaiian)


No, he lived in Hawaii, big difference . . . and he don't live there no mo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> KoolAid? I'm a fucking liberal democrat, as we had from 60-68, 76-80, 88-96 and 2008-2016. That's not Kool-aid that's called normalcy. You had W and now trump


Right!
You'll recall, I didn't vote for or BHO or DJT 
Don't forget, the only reason Trump is President is the American response to eight years of Obama and the choice the "fucking liberal democrat" party placed on the ballot.
What's your favorite flavor of kool aid? Must be nutty grape?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he lived in Hawaii, big difference . . . and he don't live there no mo.


Interesting bit of logic Daffy....
So a Cherokee/Chickasaw/Arapaho from Oklahoma who leaves Oklahoma is no longer a Cherokee, because they don't live there no mo?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he lived in Hawaii, big difference . . . and he don't live there no mo.


Maybe he  identifies as Hawaiian? That should be good enough for a good little liberal bitch like you.
I know you are all knowing, but you better check yourself.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right!
> You'll recall, I didn't vote for or BHO or DJT
> Don't forget, the only reason Trump is President is the American response to eight years of Obama and the choice the "fucking liberal democrat" party placed on the ballot.
> What's your favorite flavor of kool aid? Must be nutty grape?



Too damn bad that Gore didn't win. The racists would have stayed in the closet.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe he  identifies as Hawaiian? That should be good enough for a good little liberal bitch like you.
> I know you are all knowing, but you better check yourself.


Wait, what? Iz isn't Hawaiian? With that cover photo and name and all that pacalolo gibberish? I don't believe it. He's like the bicycle riding kid in "breaking away" who acts all Italian!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2017)

Stay broke
DEMS BROKE; DNC DOWN MILLIONS...
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/07/rough-financial-shape-new-fec-report-shows-dnc-finished-june-3-3-million-debt/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Too damn bad that Gore didn't win. The racists would have stayed in the closet.


What?
What does Algore have to do with the last election? 
Many of the same folks that voted for BHO twice, voted for DJT because they couldn't stomach HRC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Too damn bad that Gore didn't win. The racists would have stayed in the closet.


Gore's defeat started the new liberal party, the party of lying and crying little snowflakes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2017)

The significant downturn in the number of illegal border crossers between the U.S. and Mexico is "nothing short of miraculous," National Border Patrol Council President Brandon Judd said on C-SPAN Monday.

"As far as the Trump administration's efforts on immigration, this is something they campaigned heavily on," he said. "At six months, where we are on meeting those promises, we are seeing nothing short of miraculous. If you look at the rhetoric that President Trump has given, it has caused a number of illegal border crossings to go down. We have never seen such a drop that we currently have."


----------



## xav10 (Jul 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gore's defeat started the new liberal party, the party of lying and crying little snowflakes.


who's doing all the lying and crying around here, punkass? you are so bummed that your great white nation is being taken from you and handed to people with a higher consciousness and at least you had trump, who you find acceptable in comparison, and he's getting hammered into oblivion because he's a pathological liar with clear mental problems.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The significant downturn in the number of illegal border crossers between the U.S. and Mexico is "nothing short of miraculous," National Border Patrol Council President Brandon Judd said on C-SPAN Monday.
> 
> "As far as the Trump administration's efforts on immigration, this is something they campaigned heavily on," he said. "At six months, where we are on meeting those promises, we are seeing nothing short of miraculous. If you look at the rhetoric that President Trump has given, it has caused a number of illegal border crossings to go down. We have never seen such a drop that we currently have."


So he actually has a wall, but it's invisible?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2017)

What were the folks at the New York Times thinking? 








When President Trump declared the media the “enemy of the American people,” I called it an outrage. Well, the New York Times seems to be working overtime to prove me wrong and Trump right.

In a front-page story, the Times recently exposed the identity of the covert operative running the CIA’s Iran operations as Michael D’Andrea — noting that he was “known as the Dark Prince or Ayatollah Mike, nicknames he earned as the Central Intelligence Agency officer who oversaw the hunt for Osama bin Laden and the American drone strike campaign that killed thousands of Islamist militants and hundreds of civilians.”

Even more troubling, the Times not only identified D’Andrea by name, it also reported his alleged role in the killing of a senior Iran-backed Hezbollah terrorist leader. “Operatives under his direction played a pivotal role in 2008 in the killing of Imad Mugniyah, the international operations chief for Hezbollah, the Iranian-backed Shiite militant group based in Lebanon,” the Times reported.

Publication of this information, one former senior agency official told me, puts D’Andrea’s life at risk. “Anytime you expose the name of an officer working undercover in sensitive covert-action programs like counterterrorism and Iranian operations, it exposes him to being targeted for assassination,” this official said, adding, “The fact that the Times article tied him to the assassination of Mugniyah puts him potentially in the crosshairs.”

Iran has a long history of going after Americans it perceives as enemies. Iran was linked to the kidnapping and execution of the CIA’s Beirut station chief, William Buckley, who underwent months of torture before being killed in 1985. Iran was also behind the 1983 attack on the U.S. Marine Barracks in Beirut and the 1996 bombing of the Khobar Towers in Saudi Arabia.

Even if D’Andrea does not travel to the region, that does not put him out of Iran’s reach. After all, in 2011 the United States broke up an Iranian plot to assassinate the Saudi ambassador in Washington by bombing him while he dined at Cafe Milano in the heart of Georgetown. D’Andrea is leading CIA operations against a regime that was willing to set off a bomb in our nation’s capital. If his appointment does signal “a more muscular approach to covert operations” against Tehran by the Trump administration, Iran now knows against whom to retaliate — all thanks to the Times.

The Times’s reckless actions endanger not only D’Andrea, but his family as well. The Times story also discussed details about D’Andrea’s wife, noting that she is Muslim, that they had met while “on a C.I.A. posting overseas” and that he had converted to Islam to marry her. The day after the Times’s story ran, a Tehran-based blog published a post titled “CIA Agent Ayatollah Mike’s Face Revealed,” which included photographs of both D’Andrea and a woman the blog described as his wife and identified by her full name.

The Times justified its shameful exposure of D’Andrea’s new role by pointing out that “his identity was previously published in news reports.” So, you may ask, which major news organization published his identity in the first place?

Answer: the New York Times.

In 2015, the paper publicly named him as the “head of the C.I.A. Counterterrorism Center” and “architect of the targeted killing program.” The Times noted in that story that the CIA had asked that D’Andrea’s name and the names of other top agency officials not be published, but the Times refused “because they have leadership roles in one of the government’s most significant paramilitary programs and their roles are known to foreign governments and many others.” So the Times justified exposing D’Andrea’s role in Iran operations by pointing out that his identity had already been exposed — without revealing that it was the Times that had initially exposed it!

To its credit, when The Post first wrote about D’Andrea in 2012, the paper withheld not only his real name but also his age and even his full cover identity — referring to him only as “Roger” (the first name of his cover identity) — in order to protect him. Even in 2015, the year the Times first exposed his identity, The Post continued to withhold his name from news stories, noting that “because he remains undercover, The Washington Post has agreed to withhold his full name. He has been publicly identified in the past by both his actual first name, Mike, as well as that of his CIA-created identity, Roger.”

There is always a tension between the public’s right to know about the activities of its government and the need for secrecy in the national security realm. Americans can disagree about whether publishing classified information, particularly that which could endanger sources and methods, is ever warranted.

But there is simply no excuse for exposing the names of covert operatives. These individuals are risking their lives for our country, and their anonymity is as critical to their safety as body armor is to an infantry soldier. To take away that cloak of secrecy, especially in the absence of any suggestion of wrongdoing, exposes them to grave danger — and endangers the security of all Americans.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-new-york-times-recklessly-exposes-a-cia-operatives-identity/2017/06/07/6d0abd68-4af2-11e7-9669-250d0b15f83b_story.html?utm_term=.d631808b9b29


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So he actually has a wall, but it's invisible?


If that works for you...go with it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> who's doing all the lying and crying around here, punkass? you are so bummed that your great white nation is being taken from you and handed to people with a higher consciousness and at least you had trump, who you find acceptable in comparison, and he's getting hammered into oblivion because he's a pathological liar with clear mental problems.


Easy I'ole 2.  Youʻre going to have an aneurysm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So he actually has a wall, but it's invisible?


Arenʻt illegal border crossings down?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he lived in Hawaii, big difference . . . and he don't live there no mo.


No, he IS Hawaiian.
I lived there.  I've met Iz. I know.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> who's doing all the lying and crying around here, punkass? you are so bummed that your great white nation is being taken from you and handed to people with a higher consciousness and at least you had trump, who you find acceptable in comparison, and he's getting hammered into oblivion because he's a pathological liar with clear mental problems.


"Handed to people with a higher consciousness"? lol.
You people get better every Trump administration day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> "Handed to people with a higher consciousness"? lol.


oh they were highly concious  alright!! Especially since 11/8/16.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2017)

Apparently the good Christians at Ark Encounter have decided to make a play for the LGBTQ market --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No, he IS Hawaiian.
> I lived there.  I've met Iz. I know.


I wonder why the crazy libs are so concerned with people's race? Who cares where Iz comes from, it's the journey that took him to where he is today that matters, just like everyone else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> oh they were highly concious  alright!! Especially since 11/8/16.


I don't know you fake Hawaiian weirdo,


For Democrats, There's No Fool Like an Old Fool - Jeff Crouere
AMP - 15 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/s/townhall.com/columnists/jeffcrouere/2017/07/22/for-democrats-theres-no-fool-like-an-old-fool-n2358382%3Famp%3Dtrue&ved=0ahUKEwjl0IiFhJzVAhXph1QKHQ9dC1EQqUMIHzAA&usg=AFQjCNG3AHCYjlMY1I_vxh13s-vqiJJ59A


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That wasn't really his point in that example . . . and that depends, Hawaiian first might be my guess, so no. But it could be, depends on the context in which it was used.


Your context or theirs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Apparently the good Christians at Ark Encounter have decided to make a play for the LGBTQ market --


And?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he lived in Hawaii, big difference . . . and he don't live there no mo.


Actually there can be a big difference between "lived" and born and raised in Hawaii.  I was the latter.  Wanna see my birth certificate?  lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder why the crazy libs are so concerned with people's race? Who cares where Iz comes from, it's the journey that took him to where he is today that matters, just like everyone else.


It's the progressive way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Apparently the good Christians at Ark Encounter have decided to make a play for the LGBTQ market --


Always room for two more of each........obvi.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Iz is. (Hawaiian)


I better be.  Otherwise Kamehameha would end up rescinding my HS diploma.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 21, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I better be.  Otherwise Kamehameha would end up rescinding my HS diploma.


Then you could be like me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Then you could be like me.


Raja dat.  Found my self trouble shooting my AC unit last night.  Bad capacitor.  Whew!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Actually there can be a big difference between "lived" and born and raised in Hawaii.  I was the latter.  Wanna see my birth certificate?  lol.


Your trying to reason with a f'ing moron, you're a better man than me big guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Actually there can be a big difference between "lived" and born and raised in Hawaii.  I was the latter.  Wanna see my birth certificate?  lol.


I love ya either way Iz, but my point was there is a difference between being from Hawaiian blood and being born and raised there. Either way you are beautiful.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> . . .  you're a better man than me big guy.


Most people are, with your every childish outburst you demean yourself evermore.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your trying to reason with a f'ing moron, you're a better man than me big guy.


Pakalolo makes it easy. lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2017)

Harvard Law Professor: ‘White Liberal College Graduates’ Are ‘the Least Tolerant’
Obvi
AMP - 7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=/amp/www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/07/22/harvard-law-prof-white-liberal-college-graduates-least-tolerant/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjJk9-f353VAhVM42MKHe6hDmcQqUMIHzAA&usg=AFQjCNEF25vmu6hzjb-E6GzbNMH6PhnGjw


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2017)

Dear sanctuary cities: ICE is “open for business”
http://hotair.com/archives/2017/07/22/dear-sanctuary-cities-ice-open-business/


----------



## xav10 (Jul 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your trying to reason with a f'ing moron, you're a better man than me big guy.


Obama born and raised there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Obama born and raised there.


Hard to know.  Raised, yes.  I know what a birth cert from the 60's looks like.  My brother was born in late 1960 and I in 65.  BOH in 1961.  My brother and I had the same format.  Barry not the same.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Actually there can be a big difference between "lived" and born and raised in Hawaii.  I was the latter.  Wanna see my birth certificate?  lol.


Wait you're not Hawaiian? So Barack is as Hawaiian as you? That's priceless!


----------



## xav10 (Jul 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hard to know.  Raised, yes.


Not hard to know if you can read. He's as Hawaiian as you. That is if you were born there.


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> C'mon Joe, it's not fair! When you use such sweet terminology I know how much it turns you on, but it turns me on more! Is "anal dwelling"  a lusty term you came up with yourself? Who do you think about when you say it?




*___________________________*


*Wow, you cross over quite a bit.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can you guys stop bragging about how your racism really isn't and get back to your favorite subjects, anuses and Hillary Clinton, please?



*Hey xyz.....*

*You have all three covered....*
*1. You're a racist.*
*2. You've professed your love of exhaust chutes. *
*3. Your first two confirm your loyalty to HRC....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Most people are, with your every childish outburst you demean yourself evermore.


Shut up ya wanker....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Obama born and raised there.


Good for BHO, he's an American citizen, doesn't make him Hawaiian.
I was born in Arizona, I am an American citizen,  doesn't make me Native American.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Wait you're not Hawaiian? So Barack is as Hawaiian as you? That's priceless!


I have to be Hawaiian.  My parents are Hawaiian.  Same like Obama.  He has to be Kenyan, his father is Kenyan, Mother caucasian.    Ua maopopo?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Not hard to know if you can read. He's as Hawaiian as you. That is if you were born there.


Born and raised tootse.  He is about as Hawaiian as you are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Obama born and raised there.


Dont forget the time he spent in Indonesia as a Muslim.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hard to know.  Raised, yes.  I know what a birth cert from the 60's looks like.  My brother was born in late 1960 and I in 65.  BOH in 1961.  My brother and I had the same format.  Barry not the same.


Have you presented this proof of a fake BC to Fox News?  You could be a millionaire!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Have you presented this proof of a fake BC to Fox News?  You could be a millionaire!


No.  The Russians will let me know when the time is right. lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Dont forget the time he spent in Indonesia as a Muslim.


That time between 2008 and 2016?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 23, 2017)

espola said:


> Have you presented this proof of a fake BC to Fox News?  You could be a millionaire!


Aha, the smoking gun! Iz can prove that Obama has the false birth certificate. But only Iz, nobody else...and he's keeping it on the DL. Again, Priceless. Hey IZ, Joe believes you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

New report reveals the DNC is in financial turmoil while the GOP is thriving
Chris Enloe Jul 22, 2017 6:57 pm
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/07/22/new-report-reveals-the-dnc-is-in-financial-turmoil-while-the-gop-is-thriving/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Aha, the smoking gun! Iz can prove that Obama has the false birth certificate. But only Iz, nobody else...and he's keeping it on the DL. Again, Priceless. Hey IZ, Joe believes you!


Why wouldn't I?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

State instructs schools to ‘segregate’ students who feel uncomfortable with transgender bathrooms
Justin Haskins Jul 22, 2017 4:35 pm
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/07/22/state-instructs-schools-to-segregate-students-who-feel-uncomfortable-with-transgender-bathrooms/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  The Russians will let me know when the time is right. lol


I know people at News 8 San Diego you want to give them an exclusive?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I have to be Hawaiian.  My parents are Hawaiian.  Same like Obama.  He has to be Kenyan, his father is Kenyan, Mother caucasian.    Ua maopopo?


. . . and by your opinions I see why you had to move.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Aha, the smoking gun! Iz can prove that Obama has the false birth certificate. But only Iz, nobody else...and he's keeping it on the DL. Again, Priceless. Hey IZ, Joe believes you!


Of course he does.  Heʻs Russian.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know people at News 8 San Diego you want to give them an exclusive?


Comicon is more important.  They werenʻt interested.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Kamala Harris getting an early start on losing the 2020 election?
http://michellemalkin.com/2017/07/22/kamala-harris-getting-an-early-start-on-losing-the-2020-election/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and by your opinions I see why you had to move.


One of the requirements of the canoe club was that I move.  But like Michelle Obama, you canʻt take the Hawaii out of the boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kamala Harris getting an early start on losing the 2020 election?
> http://michellemalkin.com/2017/07/22/kamala-harris-getting-an-early-start-on-losing-the-2020-election/View attachment 1233


Sounds like a winner to me.  Whatʻs the problem? Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a winner to me.  Whatʻs the problem? Lol


The Dems have battered wife syndrome.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> State instructs schools to ‘segregate’ students who feel uncomfortable with transgender bathrooms
> Justin Haskins Jul 22, 2017 4:35 pm
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/07/22/state-instructs-schools-to-segregate-students-who-feel-uncomfortable-with-transgender-bathrooms/


the closet cases need special protection, for sure.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and by your opinions I see why you had to move.


Why is that?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Aha, the smoking gun! Iz can prove that Obama has the false birth certificate. But only Iz, nobody else...and he's keeping it on the DL. Again, Priceless. Hey IZ, Joe believes you!


Jami up at 3 am.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New report reveals the DNC is in financial turmoil while the GOP is thriving
> Chris Enloe Jul 22, 2017 6:57 pm
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/07/22/new-report-reveals-the-dnc-is-in-financial-turmoil-while-the-gop-is-thriving/


It’s not clear what exactly has led to a poor financial status for the Democratic Party, but so far into 2017, the party is widely seen as being haphazard and without any real leaders or a central message.

Just like the dems in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It’s not clear what exactly has led to a poor financial status for the Democratic Party, but so far into 2017, the party is widely seen as being haphazard and without any real leaders or a central message.
> 
> Just like the dems in here.


Yes, plus the fact that the felon, HRC lost 1 billion clams on a sure thing  might have an affect of the donors finding their wallets, or in the case around here their purses.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, plus the fact that the felon, HRC lost 1 billion clams on a sure thing  might have an affect of the donors finding their wallets, or in the case around here their purses.


She's a felon in your Klan mind. In real life she's not convicted of anything.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> She's a felon in your Klan mind. In real life she's not convicted of anything.


She was arraigned on 11/8/16 with all the rest of you people it seems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> She's a felon in your Klan mind. In real life she's not convicted of anything.


Yeah, her and OJ.  New nickname, OJ Clinton and BJ Clinton.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, you people keep luring these people to their deaths, for votes.

8 ILLEGALS BAKED TO DEATH IN TX
http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/local/article/8-found-dead-in-trailer-11308288.php


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

DEMS PLAN TO REBRAND: 'The Better Deal'...
https://www.axios.com/better-deal-economic-agenda-house-democrats-plan-2463550316.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Media ban at Maxine Waters Hew Hampshire appearance...
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/nh-dems-ban-media-maxine-waters-appearance/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and by your opinions I see why you had to move.


You need glasses....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She was arraigned on 11/8/16 with all the rest of you people it seems.


That says a lot about the once see-labeled 'conservatives' mind set . . . and once again bolsters my idea that whatever they say about Hillary it's just the opposite and Trump exemplifies and the same can be said about the respective constituents as well . . . divisive? Look in the mirror. Why was Obama viewed as such a polarizing figure? Gee, I wonder why the lines are drawn do precisely.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That says a lot about the once see-labeled 'conservatives' mind set . . . and once again bolsters my idea that whatever they say about Hillary it's just the opposite and Trump exemplifies and the same can be said about the respective constituents as well . . . divisive? Look in the mirror. Why was Obama viewed as such a polarizing figure? Gee, I wonder why the lines are drawn do precisely.


Are you talking about the same people who voted him into office? Twice?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That says a lot about the once see-labeled 'conservatives' mind set . . . and once again bolsters my idea that whatever they say about Hillary it's just the opposite and Trump exemplifies and the same can be said about the respective constituents as well . . . divisive? Look in the mirror. Why was Obama viewed as such a polarizing figure? Gee, I wonder why the lines are drawn do precisely.


You need to slow your roll dude.  Your writing is horrible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You need to slow your roll dude.  Your writing is horrible.


He's just a bit emotional lately.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You need to slow your roll dude.  Your writing is horrible.


I've tried to help him with this.
Maybe the two of us can help da bruddah to swim.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2017)

espola said:


> Have you presented this proof of a fake BC to Fox News?  You could be a millionaire!



*How's it feel.....to be a cock.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2017)

Hmmm....

A San Diego State University professor sparked controversy with a recent Facebook post, in which he expressed his confusion and dismay over the support and well-wishes that the American people have been giving Senator *John McCain* ever since his brain cancer diagnosis. In a Facebook post on Friday, *Jonathan Graubart* said, “I find myself annoyed at the groundswell of good wishes for John McCain after his diagnosis of glioblastoma and have been thinking through why.” He then goes on to rip into the war hero and public servant for his political decisions.

“McCain is a war criminal and, more to the point. someone who as a politician has championed horrifying actions and been lousy on state commitment to public health,” said Graubart, an associate professor of political science. “I have no idea what he is like on the personal level and don’t care.”

http://lawnewz.com/crazy/professor-annoyed-by-well-wishes-for-john-mccain-calls-him-war-criminal/


----------



## Booter (Jul 24, 2017)

Hmmm....

Donald Trump continued his feud with Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) Saturday when he criticized the military record of the onetime prisoner of war.
“He’s a war hero because he was captured,” Trump said during an appearance at the Family Leadership Summit in Ames, Iowa, on Saturday. “I like people who weren’t captured.”

Trump avoided the draft with four student and one medical deferments.

Trump and McCain have gone back and forth this week after the Arizona senator told The New Yorker that Trump “fired up the crazies“ with comments he made about undocumented immigrants during a rally in Phoenix. Trump, in characteristic fashion, fired back on Twitter, calling McCain a “dummy.”

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-john-mccain_us_55aa7ff1e4b0caf721b2feb7


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> A San Diego State University professor sparked controversy with a recent Facebook post, in which he expressed his confusion and dismay over the support and well-wishes that the American people have been giving Senator *John McCain* ever since his brain cancer diagnosis. In a Facebook post on Friday, *Jonathan Graubart* said, “I find myself annoyed at the groundswell of good wishes for John McCain after his diagnosis of glioblastoma and have been thinking through why.” He then goes on to rip into the war hero and public servant for his political decisions.
> 
> ...


 . . . and? The world is full of haters, look at the groundswell of hate groups that arose during the Obama years, the same ones that attached themselves to Trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and? The world is full of haters, look at the groundswell of hate groups that arose during the Obama years, the same ones that attached themselves to Trump.


Let it go, amigo.
The anger is eating you alive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and? The world is full of haters, look at the groundswell of hate groups that arose during the Obama years, the same ones that attached themselves to Trump.


Oh please.  He could have won a third term.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I've tried to help him with this.
> Maybe the two of us can help da bruddah to swim.


I hear the Molokai Channel is a good place to start.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 24, 2017)

http://littlegreenfootballs.com/article/47370_Mueller_Crosses_Trumps_Red_Line_Expands_Investigation_to_Include_Trumps_Businesses


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh please.  He could have won a third term.


Easily . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

STUDY: 8,471 CASES OF DOUBLE VOTING UNCOVERED IN 21 STATES…
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/07/24/study-8471-cases-double-voting-uncovered-21-states/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

No Go Zones:
Breitbart’s Raheem Kassam Unveils New Book on Islamic Ghettos In Western World
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/07/24/no-go-zones-breitbart-londons-kassam-unveils-new-book-islamic-ghettos-western-world/


----------



## Wez (Jul 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No Go Zones:
> Breitbart’s Raheem Kassam Unveils New Book on Islamic Ghettos In Western World
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/07/24/no-go-zones-breitbart-londons-kassam-unveils-new-book-islamic-ghettos-western-world/


They know their audience.  Reading this now:

https://www.amazon.com/Islam-Future-Tolerance-Sam-Harris/dp/0674088700

_In this short book, Sam Harris and Maajid Nawaz invite you to join an urgently needed conversation: Is Islam a religion of peace or war? Is it amenable to reform? Why do so many Muslims seem drawn to extremism? What do words like Islamism, jihadism, and fundamentalism mean in today’s world?

Remarkable for the breadth and depth of its analysis, this dialogue between a famous atheist and a former radical is all the more startling for its decorum. Harris and Nawaz have produced something genuinely new: they engage one of the most polarizing issues of our time―fearlessly and fully―and actually make progress.

Islam and the Future of Tolerance has been published with the explicit goal of inspiring a wider public discussion by way of example. In a world riven by misunderstanding and violence, Harris and Nawaz demonstrate how two people with very different views can find common ground._


----------



## xav10 (Jul 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> STUDY: 8,471 CASES OF DOUBLE VOTING UNCOVERED IN 21 STATES…
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/07/24/study-8471-cases-double-voting-uncovered-21-states/


Can you imagine how much Hillary is loving her power right now? She's all the nutters talk about! Big time star.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine how much Hillary is loving her power right now? She's all the nutters talk about! Big time star.


Yeah, she's in heaven. lol.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine how much Hillary is loving her power right now? She's all the nutters talk about! Big time star.


She loves having lost the election to the buffoon....she loves it so much, she stares in the mirror and finds no fault of her own.
It was the DNC, Russia, Benghazi, that damn home internet set up, those classified emails that she didn't know where classified. the vast right wing conspiracy, Bernie Sanders & fake southern drawls....
And the beat goes on...lada dada dee, lada dada die....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine how much Hillary is loving her power right now? She's all the nutters talk about! Big time star.


It is hard to imagine someone as rich and intelligent as you claim could come up with this.
You must have hit your head on Nov 8th.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

*MSNBC Mercilessly Mocks the Democrats' New Slogan*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice read from a former lefty....

http://truthuncensored.net/womans-top-10-reasons-no-longer-leftist-goes-viral/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice read from a former lefty....
> 
> http://truthuncensored.net/womans-top-10-reasons-no-longer-leftist-goes-viral/


And you know there are many more just waiting to jump ship in the midst of all this nonsense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

*Illegal Alien Allegedly Burns Apartments for Revenge, 130 Left Homeless*
by Bob Price


----------



## Booter (Jul 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice read from a former lefty....
> 
> http://truthuncensored.net/womans-top-10-reasons-no-longer-leftist-goes-viral/



Well Righties – she is all yours.  The ten points are a classic conservative straw man laundry list. They’re all shamelessly distorted cartoon caricatures of liberal positions.

Below is another nice read from the same Dr. Danusha V. Goska.  Enjoy your new conservative friends Dr. Goska, I'm sure they will be very enlightening.

http://save-send-delete.blogspot.com/2016/05/i-will-not-vote-for-donald-trump-my-top.html

1.) *Trump's Refusal to Disavow White Supremacists; and His Lies; His Continued Dog Whistling*

*2.) Trump's Infantile Temper Tantrum over Megyn Kelly*

*3.) The John Miller Interview Demonstrates Trump's Pathological Level of Narcissistic Personality Disorder*

*4.) Trump's Pathological Lies. Truth Means Nothing to Him.*

*5.) There Is No There There. Trump Believes Nothing He Says. *

*6.) Trump Does Not Love America *

*7.) Trump's Plans, If Applied, Would Lead To Disaster, Say Economic Experts.*

*8.) Trump's Worldview Is A Nativist House Of Cards that Delays Solutions.*

*9.) Trump Does Not Walk the Walk; He Does Not Practice What He Preaches.*

*10.) Trump's Ego Would Not Inspire Him to Succeed; Quite the Opposite*

*11.) Trump's Wealth Braggadocio Is Bogus*

*12.) Cults of Personality Always Go Splat*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

Flash: DOJ intensifies crackdown on sanctuary cities


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2017)

Booter said:


> Well Righties – she is all yours.  The ten points are a classic conservative straw man laundry list. They’re all shamelessly distorted cartoon caricatures of liberal positions.
> 
> Below is another nice read from the same Dr. Danusha V. Goska.  Enjoy your new conservative friends Dr. Goska, I'm sure they will be very enlightening.
> 
> ...


Booty, in the future can you please refer to him as Mr, The Donald, The President of The United States Of America, Trump.
It's only fitting, after all he did beat a sure thing, bigly.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 25, 2017)

Booter said:


> Well Righties – she is all yours.  The ten points are a classic conservative straw man laundry list. They’re all shamelessly distorted cartoon caricatures of liberal positions.
> 
> Below is another nice read from the same Dr. Danusha V. Goska.  Enjoy your new conservative friends Dr. Goska, I'm sure they will be very enlightening.
> 
> ...


Did I offend you posting that? Or did I just hit a nerve? Too funny...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Booty, in the future can you please refer to him as Mr, The Donald, The President of The United States Of America, Trump.
> It's only fitting, after all he did beat a sure thing, bigly.


Lil' nono?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2017)

Say it aint so, bern..

*TRUE SOCIALIST: Apparently Bernie Sanders Is Stealing His Neighbor's 'Washington Post'*

Sticky-fingered socialist Bernie Sanders is apparently stealing his neighbor's Washington Post subscription, as any good socialist might do. 
dailywire.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Say it aint so, bern..
> 
> *TRUE SOCIALIST: Apparently Bernie Sanders Is Stealing His Neighbor's 'Washington Post'*
> 
> ...


My favorite


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2017)

I love Crazy Bernie.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 26, 2017)

How come it's only the broke-ass mf's who are getting played by the rich that complain about sharing? It's weird...rich Republicans never do; they have the suckers like these guys on this blog do it for them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How come it's only the broke-ass mf's who are getting played by the rich that complain about sharing? It's weird...rich Republicans never do; they have the suckers like these guys on this blog do it for them.


Why don't you tell us? Everyone knows you are dying to. DH


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How come it's only the broke-ass mf's who are getting played by the rich that complain about sharing? It's weird...rich Republicans never do; they have the suckers like these guys on this blog do it for them.


Lol, too true, Jesus wouldn't be caught helping others...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How come it's only the broke-ass mf's who are getting played by the rich that complain about sharing? It's weird...rich Republicans never do; they have the suckers like these guys on this blog do it for them.


Getting played or getting payed?
NEW YORK (Reuters) - The Clinton Foundation has confirmed it accepted a $1 million gift from Qatar while Hillary Clinton was U.S. secretary of state without informing the State Department, even though she had promised to let the agency review new or significantly increased support from foreign governments.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Getting played or getting payed?
> NEW YORK (Reuters) - The Clinton Foundation has confirmed it accepted a $1 million gift from Qatar while Hillary Clinton was U.S. secretary of state without informing the State Department, even though she had promised to let the agency review new or significantly increased support from foreign governments.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2017)

When you can't defend the indefensible that is your go to reply...
The post has nothing to do with Trump you blithering idiot... it has to do with getting played by the rich.
The Democrats are played by the rich daily...Pelosi, Waters, Clintons, de Blasio, Soros and the beat goes on...
You bringing up Jesus is pathetic.


----------



## Wez (Jul 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you can't defend the indefensible that is your go to reply...
> The post has nothing to do with Trump you blithering idiot... it has to do with getting played by the rich.
> The Democrats are played by the rich daily...Pelosi, Waters, Clintons, de Blasio, Soros and the beat goes on...
> You bringing up Jesus is pathetic.


Hard to find a meme that exactly fits, but that one fits you with almost your every comment.  Glad you enjoyed my Jesus reference, I'll try to do it more often.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How come it's only the broke-ass mf's who are getting played by the rich that complain about sharing? It's weird...rich Republicans never do; they have the suckers like these guys on this blog do it for them.


Word salad.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2017)

*Ohio puts child killer to death in 1st execution in 3 years* 

LUCASVILLE, Ohio (AP) — Ohio put a child killer to death Wednesday, carrying out the state's first execution after a 3½-year delay and signaling the possible resumption of capital punishment in the state.
Ronald Phillips was executed by lethal injection at the Southern Ohio Correctional Facility in Lucasville. He was sentenced to die for the 1993 rape and killing of Sheila Marie Evans, his girlfriend's 3-year-old daughter.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/ohio-puts-child-killer-to-death-in-1st-execution-in-3-years/ar-AAoMfq1?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Hard to find a meme that exactly fits, but that one fits you with almost your every comment.  Glad you enjoyed my Jesus reference, I'll try to do it more often.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

*Hundreds of thousands of refugees are suing Merkel's government*


----------



## Booter (Jul 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Booty, in the future can you please refer to him as Mr, The Donald, The President of The United States Of America, Trump.
> It's only fitting, after all he did beat a sure thing, bigly.


?


----------



## Booter (Jul 26, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Did I offend you posting that? Or did I just hit a nerve? Too funny...


Nothing here offends me.  I just thought I'd point out what this Goska person thought of Trump.  Too funny indeed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you can't defend the indefensible that is your go to reply...
> The post has nothing to do with Trump you blithering idiot... it has to do with getting played by the rich.
> The Democrats are played by the rich daily...Pelosi, Waters, Clintons, de Blasio, Soros and the beat goes on...
> You bringing up Jesus is pathetic.


That you can only see things from your one narrow perspective is what is pathetic . . . keep those blinders on your just about at the home stretch!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


You seem to think that is what it is all about  . . . you desperately hope you can convince others that is what it is all about . . . you desperately hope not to have to discuss what Trump is doing now in an honest and adult way.

. . . and no simply repeating that you once said Trump is a buffoon is not excuse you from reality and discussing what he is doing now, not six months ago, now.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2017)

*You're the buffoon......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

Michelle Malkin
*Who owns the border-death truck tragedy?*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 26, 2017)

Booter said:


> Nothing here offends me.  I just thought I'd point out what this Goska person thought of Trump.  Too funny indeed.


What did my post have to do with President Trump? Nothing. Again, your reaction tells me you're offended. Hilarious...


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2017)

*Hillary !!! Fuck....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Hillary !!! Fuck....*


Those are two words that don't belong next to each other.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That you can only see things from your one narrow perspective is what is pathetic . . . keep those blinders on your just about at the home stretch!


Thank you Mr open minded, down the middle non partisan and all around unbiased good guy.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those are two words that don't belong next to each other.


*Very True......I think I could jump higher if asked to perform that deed.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

MICHELLE O: Some never saw past 'my skin color'...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/reliable-source/wp/2017/07/26/she-was-a-historic-first-lady-but-michelle-obama-says-some-never-saw-past-my-skin-color/

Poor little multi millionaire x first lady snowflake.
What a joke. Thank God she is out. 
No class.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2017)

What will Wez do now?

http://www.wnd.com/2017/07/hookers-lies-and-fraud-snopes-in-danger-of-closing-doors/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2017)

ANN COULTER: PRETTY WHITE AUSTRALIAN GIRLS’ LIVES MATTER
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/07/26/ann-coulter-pretty-white-australian-girls-lives-matter/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That you can only see things from your one narrow perspective is what is pathetic . . . keep those blinders on your just about at the home stretch!


Daffy when I need advice from one of the most partisan myopic all assuming projecting, kool-aid drinking, talking point parroting pinheads on this site, I'll let you know...
You got at least 3.5 more years 'till you even have a chance at any kind of stretch...
Nice talkin' with ya Daffy, enjoy your day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to think that is what it is all about  . . . you desperately hope you can convince others that is what it is all about . . . you desperately hope not to have to discuss what Trump is doing now in an honest and adult way.
> 
> . . . and no simply repeating that you once said Trump is a buffoon is not excuse you from reality and discussing what he is doing now, not six months ago, now.


The reality is Trump will be POTUS for 3.5 more years....at least.
Now about the "collusion"......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Daffy when I need advice from one of the most partisan myopic all assuming projecting, kool-aid drinking, talking point parroting pinheads on this site, I'll let you know...
> You got at least 3.5 more years 'till you even have a chance at any kind of stretch...
> Nice talkin' with ya Daffy, enjoy your day.


Look in the mirror.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The reality is Trump will be POTUS for 3.5 more years....at least.
> Now about the "collusion"......


So you see the investigations coming to a head in a potential second term then he quits, ala Nixon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2017)

*Hillary’s upcoming book explains whole 2016 story on the cover*
July 27, 2017 07:55 AM by Doug Powers


Glory daze

I don't know how, but she is getting uglier by the minute.


----------



## Wez (Jul 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hillary’s upcoming book explains whole 2016 story on the cover*
> July 27, 2017 07:55 AM by Doug Powers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look in the mirror.


You apparently don't own one...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2017)

Wez said:


>









I'm feeling lazy, so I'll go left, to a mindless reply....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2017)

Wez said:


>


I am looking for someone else to go after, but I don't know who  the dem leader is, so this old, tired, worn out hag will have to do. Let me know when your new leader in announced.
I didn't know this was the Trump thread, but hey, when that's all you got, go with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2017)

*Are the unions finally getting tired of the Democrats?*
Jazz Shaw Jul 27, 2017 10:41 AM
Top Pick

Wising up to the wise guys


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2017)

*Undercover Video: Planned Parenthood Uses Dismemberment Technique to Get Around Partial Birth Abortion Ban *


----------



## Booter (Jul 27, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> What did my post have to do with President Trump? Nothing. Again, your reaction tells me you're offended. Hilarious...


I don't know buddy - it was your post.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Undercover Video: Planned Parenthood Uses Dismemberment Technique to Get Around Partial Birth Abortion Ban *


*Yuk....*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Undercover Video: Planned Parenthood Uses Dismemberment Technique to Get Around Partial Birth Abortion Ban *[/QUOTE]


You never fail to get me hot, Joe. Your lust of HRC, your obsession with cock...and now your flirting with snuff film material! I love you, man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Yuk....*


Yes it is and the left just doesn't care about life unless it is a murdered on death row.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> *Undercover Video: Planned Parenthood Uses Dismemberment Technique to Get Around Partial Birth Abortion Ban *



You never fail to get me hot, Joe. Your lust of HRC, your obsession with cock...and now your flirting with snuff film material! I love you, man.[/QUOTE]
That is how your side rolls.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 27, 2017)

Booter said:


> I don't know buddy - it was your post.


You don't read/comprehend much, do you. Good luck with that...


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes it is and the left just doesn't care about life unless it is a murdered on death row.



*Yes that is TRUE, one glaring example is HRC and the blood trail that will follow her to HELL.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> *Undercover Video: Planned Parenthood Uses Dismemberment Technique to Get Around Partial Birth Abortion Ban *



You never fail to get me hot, Joe. Your lust of HRC, your obsession with cock...and now your flirting with snuff film material! I love you, man.[/QUOTE]


*Nothing more can be expected from you xyz, nothing more. You have the mind of a Sewer Rat.*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Yes that is TRUE, one glaring example is HRC and the blood trail that will follow her to HELL.*


Hey Nobrains! This asshole talks like you!


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/07/27/anthony-scaramucci-uses-vulgar-language-to-lash-out-at-priebus-make-fun-bannon-in-interview.html


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Nobrains! This asshole talks like you!
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/07/27/anthony-scaramucci-uses-vulgar-language-to-lash-out-at-priebus-make-fun-bannon-in-interview.html



*He doesn't take any shit.....unlike your Liberal Kowtowing ass..*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2017)

*VIDEO: House Freedom Caucus urges for investigation of Comey*








*NO 'DOUBLE STANDARD'
GOP: Special counsel for Clinton, Comey, Lynch*


----------



## Booter (Jul 28, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You don't read/comprehend much, do you. Good luck with that...


Clearly you didn't read my first reply because it is easy to comprehend - The person you held up as a liberal converting to a conservative actually voted for Hillary Clinton.  I mean the joke here is really on you which doesn't really matter to me.  I do find it mildly humorous.  Keep the stupid posts coming you are pretty easy to shred.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 28, 2017)

Booter said:


> Clearly you didn't read my first reply because it is easy to comprehend - The person you held up as a liberal converting to a conservative actually voted for Hillary Clinton.  I mean the joke here is really on you which doesn't really matter to me.  I do find it mildly humorous.  Keep the stupid posts coming you are pretty easy to shred.


And yet you brought in Trump.... comprehension issues run deep in this one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2017)

Confirmed: NFL Fans Tuned Out of Games Last Year Because Players Protested the National Anthem
OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2017)

*ESPN’s Jemele Hill Says Police are Like ‘Slave Catchers’*
*
WHAT A DOPE.*






by Warner Todd Huston28 Jul 20171

28 Jul, 2017 28 Jul, 2017
*Like many other left-wing sports commentators, ESPN’s Jemele Hill is incensed that anti-American protester Colin Kaepernick is still left unsigned by the NFL. But during a tweet about the former San Francisco 49ers’ status, Hill went even further by agreeing that America’s police are exactly the same as the racist, plantation slave catchers of the civil war era.*
Hill took to Twitter to lament that the Baltimore Ravens just signed former Arena Football League quarterback David Olson instead of giving Colin Kaepernick a shot.

On her Twitter account, Hill groused, “Oh and ICYMI, the Ravens signed a dude who quit football to be a realtor and played in 2 games in college over a Super Bowl QB”:



But, as Twitter users began to reply to Hill’s tweet, one user reminded her of Kaepernick’s own words. “I feel like it’s been forgotten that [Kaepernick] basically called (all) cops ‘slave patrol’ a month ago. I mean, that’s pretty inflammatory,” user Nathanael Johnson said.

For her part, Hill saw nothing at all wrong with the claim that all cops are just like the racist patrols that were sent out by plantation owners to keep blacks in line. She responded to Johnson’s tweet saying, “Inflammatory, but historically accurate.”

Mr. Johnson was a bit shocked that Hill was calling ALL police the “slave patrol.”


He came back saying, “There’s historically truth there, yes … but is it fair to say now to all the cops, esp when many minorities serve?”

Hill must have suddenly realized that she was stepping in it big time and then tried to pull back from the “all cops are racist slave catchers” stance she initially staked out. But, even as she pulled back from the “all cops” proclamation, she went in another direction to call our legal system “racist.”

Without bothering to capitalize the first word of her reply, Hill then insisted, “i wouldn’t say all, but it’s been clear for a long time the policing & judicial system are institutionally racist.”

Undaunted, Mr. Johnson came back saying, “I agree that America has a lot of growing/changing to do. My only point is that calling cops “slave patrol” is pretty inflammatory.”

Oddly, in another set of tweets and replies, Hill insisted that no one knows what Colin Kaepernick thinks because “NO ONE HAS TALKED TO HIM” (her all caps).


This is a bit absurd. After all, the former NFL second-string quarterback spent well over a year in interview after interview as well as on his social media slamming the USA, saying America was never great, calling police pigs, criticizing Trump and his voters, and attacking the country.

One shouldn’t have to speak to Colin Kaepernick to find out his opinion. He has freely given his opinion whether people want to hear it or not. One would have to say that his hate for America is pretty well established at this point


----------



## Wez (Jul 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *ESPN’s Jemele Hill Says Police are Like ‘Slave Catchers’*
> *
> WHAT A DOPE.*
> 
> ...


Says the racist, lol


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the racist, lol


So you agree with Ms. Hill?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2017)

Does this surprise anyone?
The bowing kenyan is a pussy whipped pussy.
OBAMA STAFFER: MICHELLE WAS BOSS...

IF MAD -- BIG TROUBLE!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4741438/Staff-Barack-Obama-reveals-forced-dating-advice.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2017)

Portland 'Sanctuary' Releases Felony Illegal -- Who Then Rapes Elderly Woman...

20 Previous Deportations...
http://www.kgw.com/news/woman-65-in-ne-portland-reports-sex-assault-break-in-and-car-burglary/459231264


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the racist, lol


*Dope isn't Racist.
Only Wez is Stupid.
Poor Dope is Stupid.
Even Wez is a Dope.*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 30, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Dope isn't Racist.*
> *Only Wez is Stupid.*
> *Poor Dope is Stupid.*
> *Even Wez is a Dope.*


Nono may be right wing, but I assume he/she supports special education classes...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nono may be right wing, but I assume he/she supports special education classes...


He tries he really does, he hasn't a clue, but he tries. As they say in the South, "Bless his little heart".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You trying to take over Izzy's rice bowl for copying unreliable crap sites?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2017)

espola said:


> You trying to take over Izzy's rice bowl for copying unreliable crap sites?


Ponderable.
Look it up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2017)

espola said:


> You trying to take over Izzy's rice bowl for copying unreliable crap sites?


I was thinking more along the lines of him stealing nono's thunder, but the Izadora thing works a swell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

RED STATE REFUGE Escape from California a biz opp for Texas man
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/07/31/california-conservatives-tired-states-liberal-politics-find-friendlier-abodes-in-texas.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nono may be right wing, but I assume he/she supports special education classes...


Now you are making fun of the special needs community?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now you are making fun of the special needs community?


Nope. But i'm sad you didn't post again about your "whore" HRC or your homosexual fantasies.


----------



## Booter (Jul 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> And yet you brought in Trump.... comprehension issues run deep in this one.


They sure do.

Aren't you the dumbshit who posted that fake news story about the Canadian climate change study?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

*“Overwhelming” support for more background checks not so overwhelming after all*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

*D’Souza: What Hitler Learned from the Democrats*
by Dinesh D'Souza


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2017)

Booter said:


> They sure do.
> 
> Aren't you the dumbshit who posted that fake news story about the Canadian climate change study?


I don't post fake news... please continue.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't post fake news... please continue.


As I stated before, a negative proposition is disproven by a single positive counterexample.  Shall we continue?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

See what happens?
*Man "marries" his laptop, sues for state recognition and a *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

WOE
Dem Campaign Chair: No Abortion Litmus Test for Candidates


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh  Man,
I have been framed.
*Joe Arpaio found guilty of criminal contempt of court*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh  Man,
> I have been framed.
> *Joe Arpaio found guilty of criminal contempt of court*


There you go, Joe. Naming yourself after racist criminals. Perfect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> There you go, Joe. Naming yourself after racist criminals. Perfect.


He is definitely a True American Patriot, something you would not know anything about.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is definitely a True American Patriot, something you would not know anything about.


You definitely don't understand the difference between "racist criminal" and True American Patriot. You have no idea what a patriot is. You are un-American in your views and you refer to an American president as a Kenyan and a former US Senator and Secretary of State as a "lying whore." You should move, Joe, except they wouldn't take you anywhere else.  How about moving to Alabama? We here in California know what it means to be an American; you should learn.


----------



## Wez (Jul 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is definitely a True American Patriot, something you would not know anything about.


I'm starting to get you now.  The founding Fathers owned slaves, they are associated with Patriotism, therefore, racism must be ok.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm starting to get you now.  The founding Fathers owned slaves, they are associated with Patriotism, therefore, racism must be ok.


And if MLK can go to jail, so can the great Joe Arpaio.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> As I stated before, a negative proposition is disproven by a single positive counterexample.  Shall we continue?


Please do. The more lies you post the more people will know what you're really about. So... please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

Democrat Hindenburg.







*BOOM! Imran Awan Had Access to Email of Every Member of Congress -- SOLD SECRETS to Foreign Agents...*

Imran Awan Had Access to to Every Member of Congress — SOLD SECRETS to Foreign Agents! Imran Awan worked ...
thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

Emails-Russians-IT brothers from Pakistan- Seth Rich whistleblower dead- smashed hard drives- Wasserman threatening police chief- Amran apprehended attempting to flee the country-....
"Ponderable".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Democrat Hindenburg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooo......using progressive "logic", Awan was colluding with the Russians and the Trump campaign, while Wasserman Shultz paid them...?
Brilliant!


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Emails-Russians-IT brothers from Pakistan- Seth Rich whistleblower dead- smashed hard drives- Wasserman threatening police chief- Amran apprehended attempting to flee the country-....
> "Ponderable".


What's great about our system is things that are real get investigated and heads roll. You know, like Watergate, Scooter Libby, Oliver North, etc.? A bunch of stupid bozos like right-wing media and nimrods like 4nos don't mean shit. They're still screaming about Benghazi and email servers like little butt-hurt bitches, but grown-ups have moved on.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> As I stated before, a negative proposition is disproven by a single positive counterexample.  Shall we continue?


Who decides what the "single positive counterexample" is?
In your opinion what you state is a a single positive counterexample, perhaps someone else disagree's with how "positive" your counterexample is.
Please continue repeating yourself Magoo, that, after all, is very positive. Right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm starting to get you now.  The founding Fathers owned slaves, they are associated with Patriotism, therefore, racism must be ok.


You can't possibly believe such nonsense.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can't possibly believe such nonsense.


Wait, you call "nonsense" on Wez's little absurdist racism connection, but not on criminal joe's referring to his namesake as a TAP? C'mon.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who decides what the "single positive counterexample" is?
> In your opinion what you state is a a single positive counterexample, perhaps someone else disagree's with how "positive" your counterexample is.
> Please continue repeating yourself Magoo, that, after all, is very positive. Right?


Disagreeing with obvious facts would not be a new thing for you and many of your friends.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What's great about our system is things that are real get investigated and heads roll. You know, like Watergate, Scooter Libby, Oliver North, etc.? A bunch of stupid bozos like right-wing media and nimrods like 4nos don't mean shit. They're still screaming about Benghazi and email servers like little butt-hurt bitches, but grown-ups have moved on.


Sometimes things that are real don't get investigated...according to the FBI  Hillary's server was more than likely hacked...but let's move on.
The beauty of a special prosecutor is they can do basically whatever they want...I hope they indict the entire f'n DC establishment.
Funny you forgot to mention William Jefferson Clinton in your list of investigations. Just an over sight, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Wait, you call "nonsense" on Wez's little absurdist racism connection, but not on criminal joe's referring to his namesake as a TAP? C'mon.


I didn't read it....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What's great about our system is things that are real get investigated and heads roll. You know, like Watergate, Scooter Libby, Oliver North, etc.? A bunch of stupid bozos like right-wing media and nimrods like 4nos don't mean shit. They're still screaming about Benghazi and email servers like little butt-hurt bitches, but grown-ups have moved on.


I bet you have moved on. By all means, ignore the facts and move on.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sometimes things that are real don't get investigated...according to the FBI  Hillary's server was more than likely hacked...but let's move on.
> The beauty of a special prosecutor is they can do basically whatever they want...I hope they indict the entire f'n DC establishment.
> Funny you forgot to mention William Jefferson Clinton in your list of investigations. Just an over sight, right?


I'm pretty sure that t never lied about getting a blowjob.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Disagreeing with obvious facts would not be a new thing for you and many of your friends.


Lol!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Disagreeing with obvious facts would not be a new thing for you and many of your friends.


Thank you once again for your opinion Magoo.
You being an arrogant condescending prick, is nothing new to me, my friends or anybody that has the misfortune of dealing with you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm pretty sure that t never lied about getting a blowjob.


Clinton did and it led to impeachment....
Those lies were only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You definitely don't understand the difference between "racist criminal" and True American Patriot. You have no idea what a patriot is. You are un-American in your views and you refer to an American president as a Kenyan and a former US Senator and Secretary of State as a "lying whore." You should move, Joe, except they wouldn't take you anywhere else.  How about moving to Alabama? We here in California know what it means to be an American; you should learn.


Yes, are you part of the secession movement?
What is not true about Obama or HRC?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm starting to get you now.  The founding Fathers owned slaves, they are associated with Patriotism, therefore, racism must be ok.


Sheriff Joe owns slaves?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What's great about our system is things that are real get investigated and heads roll. You know, like Watergate, Scooter Libby, Oliver North, etc.? A bunch of stupid bozos like right-wing media and nimrods like 4nos don't mean shit. They're still screaming about Benghazi and email servers like little butt-hurt bitches, but grown-ups have moved on.


Good point. How long did that Watergate investigation go for again?  You are supplying some comic relief for the forum...


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thank you once again for your opinion Magoo.
> You being an arrogant condescending prick, is nothing new to me, my friends or anybody that has the misfortune of dealing with you.


In order for you to see me as "condescending" you first must admit that you see me as superior.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Clinton did and it led to impeachment....
> Those lies were only the tip of the iceberg.


It's not in old pussy grabber's personality to deny any sexual escapades.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nono may be right wing, but I assume he/she supports special education classes...


*If you hit the " Dumb " tab, your side has three and we two.*
*Doesn't that excite you !?*


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> In order for you to see me as "condescending" you first must admit that you see me as superior.


*You are a superior Asshole......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> In order for you to see me as "condescending" you first must admit that you see me as superior.


How do you see yourself?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Democrat Hindenburg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will turn to CBS, NBC or ABC for the real story tonight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm pretty sure that t never lied about getting a blowjob.


Let's get wez in here to verify.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Good point. How long did that Watergate investigation go for again?  You are supplying some comic relief for the forum...


The Watergate investigation lasted about 2 years, right? Or maybe you didn't know. Several Nixon staffers went to jail and he resigned. What's your point? What's funny?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will turn to CBS, NBC or ABC for the real story tonight.


Dont hold your breath.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Clinton did and it led to impeachment....
> Those lies were only the tip of the iceberg.


A failed impeachment proceeding. Nobody resigned and nobody went to jail. Do you understand the difference? Maybe not?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont hold your breath.


or the Washington Post or the New York Times.  You know, the news media who employ journalists who are educated. Maybe they're not your type because they're "educated elites" and you prefer dumbshits who can't get those good jobs so they write for blogs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> or the Washington Post or the New York Times.  You know, the news media who employ journalists who are educated. Maybe they're not your type because they're "educated elites"


In other words, they cover  democrat asses.
(Just wanted to boil it down so I could get a handle on it)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> or the Washington Post or the New York Times.  You know, the news media who employ journalists who are educated. Maybe they're not your type because they're "educated elites" and you prefer dumbshits who can't get those good jobs so they write for blogs.


Maybe I will try MSNBC to see what the confused he/she has to say about the whole thing.
He/She is still the preferred term for the confused, right?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The Watergate investigation lasted about 2 years, right? Or maybe you didn't know. Several Nixon staffers went to jail and he resigned. What's your point? What's funny?


Really? You have no clue? Look at your post again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> A failed impeachment proceeding. Nobody resigned and nobody went to jail. Do you understand the difference? Maybe not?


Ummm...failed?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who decides what the "single positive counterexample" is?
> In your opinion what you state is a a single positive counterexample, perhaps someone else disagree's with how "positive" your counterexample is.
> Please continue repeating yourself Magoo, that, after all, is very positive. Right?


Liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Emails-Russians-IT brothers from Pakistan- Seth Rich whistleblower dead- smashed hard drives- Wasserman threatening police chief- Amran apprehended attempting to flee the country-....
> "Ponderable".


Supporting Trump has really gotten to you. You are the proverbial shell of your former self, sad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Funny you forgot to mention William Jefferson Clinton in your list of investigations. Just an over sight, right?


Started with Whitewater, nothing there, ended with Monica . . . where will the current investigations end?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm pretty sure that t never lied about getting a blowjob.


Is that why Bannon is there?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff Joe owns slaves?


Not very smart are ya?


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In other words, they cover  democrat asses.
> (Just wanted to boil it down so I could get a handle on it)


Are you equating highly educated with Democrat?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Are you equating highly educated with Democrat?


You can take it any way you want to.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> In order for you to see me as "condescending" you first must admit that you see me as superior.


Bullshit,  More condescending pontificating from the self annotated smartest person in the kitchen. 
You consider yourself superior, your arrogance predicates your condescending attitude.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> It's not in old pussy grabber's personality to deny any sexual escapades.


So Clinton an old sexual predator lies and he's fine...Trump doesn't lie and he's wrong...
Interesting bit of logic there Magoo...
I think they're both megalomaniacs


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit,  More condescending pontificating from the self annotated smartest person in the kitchen.
> You consider yourself superior, your arrogance predicates your condescending attitude.


Kinda hurts to get constantly shot down eh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Are you equating highly educated with Democrat?


Are you a Democrat?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Started with Whitewater, nothing there, ended with Monica . . . where will the current investigations end?



What a surprise Daffy to busy rambling on like the duck he is and once again is wrong about Whitewater.

From wikipoo:

The Clintons were never charged with any crime. Fifteen other persons were convicted of more than 40 crimes, including Jim Guy Tucker, who was removed from office.


Jim Guy Tucker: Governor of Arkansas at the time, removed from office (fraud, 3 counts)
John Haley: attorney for Jim Guy Tucker (tax evasion)
William J. Marks, Sr.: Jim Guy Tucker's business partner (conspiracy)
Stephen Smith: former Governor Clinton aide (conspiracy to misapply funds). Bill Clinton pardoned.
Webster Hubbell: Clinton political supporter; U.S. Associate Attorney General; Rose Law Firm partner (embezzlement, fraud)
Jim McDougal: banker, Clinton political supporter: (18 felonies, varied)
Susan McDougal: Clinton political supporter (multiple frauds). Bill Clinton pardoned.
David Hale: banker, self-proclaimed Clinton political supporter: (conspiracy, fraud)
Neal Ainley: Perry County Bank president (embezzled bank funds for Clinton campaign)
Chris Wade: Whitewater real estate broker (multiple loan fraud). Bill Clinton pardoned.
Larry Kuca: Madison real estate agent (multiple loan fraud)
Robert W. Palmer: Madison appraiser (conspiracy). Bill Clinton pardoned.
John Latham: Madison Bank CEO (bank fraud)
Eugene Fitzhugh: Whitewater defendant (multiple bribery)
Charles Matthews: Whitewater defendant (bribery)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda hurts to get constantly shot down eh?


You would know better than anyone Daffy...do tell.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> A failed impeachment proceeding. Nobody resigned and nobody went to jail. Do you understand the difference? Maybe not?


People went to jail genius....you should do a minimal amount of research before you spout off...
Using Daffy as you mentor is not real bright.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Liar.


What part is a lie?
Take your time asshole....or was that turrets?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Ummm...failed?


I think impeachment proceedings are the leveling of charges against an official.
Charges were leveled.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I think impeachment proceedings are the leveling of charges against an official.
> Charges were leveled.


Don't tell that guys on the left. They think there always right...


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm pretty sure that t never lied about getting a blowjob.


*Another remark from the toilet called Spola.....*


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you a Democrat?


Yup! A highly educated one. But why is it that highly educated journalists are less valued by you people than the less well-educated ones? It seems we have come the idiocracy the movie talked about


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yup! A highly educated one. But why is it that highly educated journalists are less valued by you people than the less well-educated ones? It seems we have come the idiocracy the movie talked about


Nice work, Mr. higher education.


----------



## xav10 (Jul 31, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What a surprise Daffy to busy rambling on like the duck he is and once again is wrong about Whitewater.
> 
> From wikipoo:
> 
> ...


Anybody over in hot springs? Or was this scandal confined to little rock?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't tell that guys on the left. They think there always right...


...they're...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What a surprise Daffy to busy rambling on like the duck he is and once again is wrong about Whitewater.
> 
> From wikipoo:
> 
> ...


So, as far as the Clintons, nothing there? . . . except your wild right wing conspiracy theories. Alex Jones loves you!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, as far as the Clintons, nothing there? . . . except your wild right wing conspiracy theories. Alex Jones loves you!


Takes a special kind of smart to claim nothing there, ignoring impeachment, disbarment & the lies of the President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

*No viable leader in sight.*
*Yikes.*

*Howard Dean Refuses to Support DCCC If It Funds Pro-Life Candidates*
by Katherine Rodriguez595

*Left-Wing Democrats Not Thrilled About Kamala for Prez*
by Joel B. Pollak


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yup! A highly educated one. But why is it that highly educated journalists are less valued by you people than the less well-educated ones? It seems we have come the idiocracy the movie talked about


Then no we don't, you fucked that up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

Worth the price of admission, first Gorsuch and now this.
Department of Justice Chucks ‘Undocumented Immigrant’ in Favor of ‘Illegal Alien’


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then no we don't, you fucked that up.



*He described himself and the Party he shores up......he's a blind dog hunting on a cliff.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

Going to the DMV to renew my DL and there is an odd question on the paperwork, do you want to register to vote?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Going to the DMV to renew my DL and there is an odd question on the paperwork, do you want to register to vote?





Sheriff Joe said:


> Going to the DMV to renew my DL and there is an odd question on the paperwork, do you want to register to vote?


I'll up you. Took my son to the Dr. and the Nurse asked me if I own a gun. Ummmmm, what does that have to do with my boy?


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

*A. * QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 101847, member: 1585"Going to the DMV to renew my DL and there is an odd question on the paperwork, do you want to register to vote?/QUOTE

*B. *QUOTE="Multi Sport, post: 101859, member: 737"I'll up you. Took my son to the Dr. and the Nurse asked me if I own a gun. Ummmmm, what does that have to do with my boy?/QUOTE


*A.* Is for the California Illegal Alien's motor voter Law.
*B.* Is so California gun owners won't shoot *A.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I'll up you. Took my son to the Dr. and the Nurse asked me if I own a gun. Ummmmm, what does that have to do with my boy?


Crazy Town


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *A. * QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 101847, member: 1585"Going to the DMV to renew my DL and there is an odd question on the paperwork, do you want to register to vote?/QUOTE
> 
> *B. *QUOTE="Multi Sport, post: 101859, member: 737"I'll up you. Took my son to the Dr. and the Nurse asked me if I own a gun. Ummmmm, what does that have to do with my boy?/QUOTE
> 
> ...


3,000.000 illegal votes? At least.
And the libs are loving it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Going to the DMV to renew my DL and there is an odd question on the paperwork, do you want to register to vote?


Motor voter.
Do you think illegal aliens get the same question?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Motor voter.
> Do you think illegal aliens get the same question?


Only when they renew their license.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only when they renew their license.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Motor voter.
> Do you think illegal aliens get the same question?


Let's give them some credit, at least it was in English.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's give them some credit, at least it was in English.


Did you ask for the test in Spanish?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

I believe the left is in big trouble internally.

Left Freaks Out over William Shatner Criticizing Social Justice Warriors37

Calgary LGBT Pride March Bans Uniformed Police over ‘Oppression,’ ‘Racism’


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2017)

Languages one can ask for information, testing, publications or pamphlets from the DMV
These are for driving tests...
Arabic (PDF) | Armenian (PDF) | Chinese (PDF) | Farsi (PDF) | Korean (PDF) | Punjabi (PDF) | Russian (PDF) | Spanish (PDF) | Tagalog (PDF) | Vietnamese (PDF)
https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/pubs/brochures/fast_facts/ffdl22_ol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Languages one can ask for information, testing, publications or pamphlets from the DMV
> These are for driving tests...
> Arabic (PDF) | Armenian (PDF) | Chinese (PDF) | Farsi (PDF) | Korean (PDF) | Punjabi (PDF) | Russian (PDF) | Spanish (PDF) | Tagalog (PDF) | Vietnamese (PDF)
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/pubs/brochures/fast_facts/ffdl22_ol


That is Ca for ya. If you can't speak English how can you drive?
I was in and out of the DMV in 10 minutes with an appointment, some poor bastard was #95 and they were on #22.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

Paul Ryan Is Getting Serious About Building the Wall


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I'll up you. Took my son to the Dr. and the Nurse asked me if I own a gun. Ummmmm, what does that have to do with my boy?


Teen suicide


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Teen suicide


I am not sure about that, no good reason anyway.
*Do you own a gun? Why your kid's doctor needs to know. - The ...*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/.../do...gun...kids.../4f60400c-e6f9-11e5-bc08-3e03a5...


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Joe the answer is teen suicide


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Joe the answer is teen suicide


Joe why would health care 

Give a care 

if You had a gun or enough rope to kill yourself other than teen suicide? 

Really doe


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Crickets???


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Joe the answer is teen suicide


You may be right, but I am not convinced.
They are told to ask adults as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Joe why would health care
> 
> Give a care
> 
> ...


You look like you had a tough day, get some rest and  recover and get back to me when you are a little more coherent.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You may be right, but I am not convinced.
> They are told to ask adults as well.


 I'm right Joseph


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Crickets???


After that post? Hell Yes


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Joe the answer is teen suicide


*Teen Suicide.....?*
*If you lock your hardware and raise your offspring properly, that should not be a response.*
*And most of the older posters on here and people I know grew up with rifles, the gun is not *
*the problem. And having the Doctor do the filtering is invasive at the least....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> I'm right Joseph



*You may be right about the stat........but that's it.*


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> After that post? Hell Yes


Don't be crickets... next time the question is ask3d just answer. The question goes along with the questions they will ask your teen once they are alone.


nononono said:


> *Teen Suicide.....?*
> *If you lock your hardware and raise your offspring properly, that should not be a response.*
> *And most of the older posters on here and people I know grew up with rifles, the gun is not *
> *the problem. And having the Doctor do the filtering is invasive at the least....*


If a doctor ask if you have guns at home it's to filter out teen suicide.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Joe why would health care
> 
> Give a care
> 
> ...



*That's just a silly post. Come on.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

Never mess with a man's meat, unless you are Wez.
 That's really low.
*Brisket bandit steals 1,700-lb BBQ pit -- while it's smoking!*


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That's just a silly post. Come on.....*


If would that ask that question?


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Don't be crickets... next time the question is ask3d just answer. The question goes along with the questions they will ask your teen once they are alone.
> 
> If a doctor ask if you have guns at home it's to filter out teen suicide.


*How's this ....my kids wouldn't answer.*
*They understand Government invasion.*
*And if the Doctor's smart he'll leave it at that.*
*See.....raising kids to be independent thinkers has *
*HUGE advantages.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> If would that ask that question?


*Semantics and sentence structure first.......*


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *How's this ....my kids wouldn't answer.*
> *They understand Government invasion.*
> *And if the Doctor's smart he'll leave it at that.*
> *See.....raising kids to be independent thinkers has *
> *HUGE advantages.*


Ok and most doctors are smart and I'm sure your doctor has known your child for awhile. It's all good carry on


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Semantics and sentence structure first.......*


Called  a mistake. You iron your shorts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Called  a mistake. You iron your shorts?


I am getting motion sickness from these posts.lol


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am getting motion sickness from these posts.lol


Joe from the thought of teen suicide? 
Because I am figermashing on a flip phone? Because teens also use rope instead of guns?


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Called  a mistake. You iron your shorts?


*You crap in yours ?*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Joe from the thought of teen suicide?
> Because I am *figermashing* on a flip phone? Because teens also use rope instead of guns?


*Buy a new phone and pick a different subject, unless of course you want to approach this *
*one rationally.*


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You crap in yours ?*


Hey parent you have a nice day with your locked guns. I no longer care if you iron your shorts or not.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Hey parent you have a nice day with your locked guns. I no longer care if you iron your shorts or not.


*Age check.....I think the Velveeta hooked a young un, throw it back.*


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Age check.....I think the Velveeta hooked a young un, throw it back.*


I don't do cheese it's a processed food. Do you iron your shorts?


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> I don't do cheese it's a processed food. Do you iron your shorts?


*This is great......*

*NNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaa.....*
*NNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaa.....*
*Come on...just hold still, your going to make the hook go in worse.*
*Fair warning, I'll cut it out !*
*NNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaa.....*
*NNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaa.....*
*Oooowww. this is gunna hurt....*
*Bwwfsk....#@%$ man this is gunna rip tha lip..*
*NNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaa.....*
*NNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaa.....*
*Did you crap yer shorts ?*
*You crapped yur shorts !*


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Ironing shorts is a process


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Teen suicide


Then maybe they should have said that. What does my Dr. knowing I have a gun do to prevent teen suicide? Why did the nurse fumble when I asked her why is she asking this and why does she need to know? Better yet... why did she lie and say that they always ask that question?

Her face turned red when I told her that he is my youngest of four kids and that I have never been asked that question before. Her response was, we were supposed to ask.

This was about two years ago, maybe a bit less. If it was about teen suicide maybe it should have been presented in a totally different way.

BTW... when I checked out at the nurse's station they asked my son , he was 13 or 14, if he wanted a copy of his exam. He was not paying attention so I said yes. The nurse looked at me and said that only he can request a copy of the exam and that he needed to answer the question. I confirmed again with her,  if my son said no but I wanted a copy that I could not get a copy? She told me correct. I looked at my son and told him to pay the copa


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Don't be crickets... next time the question is ask3d just answer. The question goes along with the questions they will ask your teen once they are alone.
> 
> If a doctor ask if you have guns at home it's to filter out teen suicide.


So if you are correct, then I should ask my three older kids, all in their 20s, if they were ever asked in private by a Dr. if I own a gun. If they say no then this is a newer thing and the nurse lied to me. 

But let's say it is about teen suicide. How does my Doc knowing about my gun help my kids? Seriously.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Then maybe they should have said that. What does my Dr. knowing I have a gun do to prevent teen suicide? Why did the nurse fumble when I asked her why is she asking this and why does she need to know? Better yet... why did she lie and say that they always ask that question?
> 
> Her face turned red when I told her that he is my youngest of four kids and that I have never been asked that question before. Her response was, we were supposed to ask.
> 
> ...


It's ok I still say it has to do with teen suicide but it's ok if I'm wrong. Hey I will take the yellow card on this one.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So if you are correct, then I should ask my three older kids, all in their 20s, if they were ever asked in private by a Dr. if I own a gun. If they say no then this is a newer thing and the nurse lied to me.
> 
> But let's say it is about teen suicide. How does my Doc knowing about my gun help my kids? Seriously.


They went to school and know some cues. Just like a coach knows when your son or daughter is fatigued they take them put of a game.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

@multi sports please tell me you don't iron your shorts. It's cool if you do and it's cool if you put cheese on everything also. I just don't want to internet beef please.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> It's ok I still say it has to do with teen suicide but it's ok if I'm wrong. Hey I will take the yellow card on this one.


Suicide is real... I'm all for preventing it but not sure this really helps. Feels more invasive.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Like creased shorts are real


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2017)

A year and a half ago my cousin in Holland committed suicide.  He stepped in front of a train. He was two years older then me and a heck of a soccer player, played his entire life. So yea, suicide in any form is real to me.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Do you know why they ask leading questions? Are their smokers in the household? Do the males iron their shorts? Do the females iron their shorts? Are they Sunday Going to meeting shorts? Do you live in a warm climate? Does grandpa put cheese on everything? Would you say grandpa loves cheese? All leading questions.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> A year and a half ago my cousin in Holland committed suicide.  He stepped in front of a train. He was two years older then me and a heck of a soccer player, played his entire life. So yea, suicide in any form is real to me.


Are you ok? Not a good thing to go through. And this is another reason they ask the question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Are you ok? Not a good thing to go through. And this is another reason they ask the question.


It was probably more shocking then anything, especially the method and the fact that he had an 8 year old son. Kinda why I'm also in favor of headgear and not heading the ball at u littles. But that's another subject...

I get leading/probing questions. But like I posted, the nurses reaction, her answers made me feel like it was more of an invasion.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

Creepy.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2017)

Coocoo.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

What's creepy is you don't have to answer the question.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> What's creepy is you don't have to answer the question.


Ok, I'll play.
Yes, no, maybe.

I meant you're a lit
t
le'...


off?


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ok, I'll play.
> Yes, no, maybe.


The gun question?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> The gun question?


One is for pleasure, the other for fun.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Creases? Processed foods?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Creases? Processed foods?


I buy all my shorts at walmart. They come with creases, sometimes, but they wear off after they get washed five times or so.
I eat processed foods along with fresh vegetables and fruit, which I grow myself, for the most part.
I love cheese, especially good French cheese, and also have a taste for fine cured meats and pickled herring.

Are you writing a book?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

Salmon, grass fed beef, pork, and pork products, sure.
Wine, grapes, coffee daily, and one to three adult beverages per day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

No chips, or soda.
but, an occasional cigar, and soft boiled egg. (fresh and home grown, of course)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

Cucumber salad and a grilled cheese samich for dinner tonight.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

Your turn.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cucumber salad and a grilled cheese samich for dinner tonight.


Good lord Ricky you did all that and ironed those f'n shorts too?
May I ask where Lucy is and why she' not doing sumthin'?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord Ricky you did all that and ironed those f'n shorts too?
> May I ask where Lucy is and why she' not doing sumthin'?


Im just helping the Driver with his book.


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I buy all my shorts at walmart. They come with creases, sometimes, but they wear off after they get washed five times or so.
> I eat processed foods along with fresh vegetables and fruit, which I grow myself, for the most part.
> I love cheese, especially good French cheese, and also have a taste for fine cured meats and pickled herring.
> 
> Are you writing a book?


 yep cheese


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> It's ok I still say it has to do with teen suicide but it's ok if I'm wrong. Hey I will take the yellow card on this one.



*Slap your forehead.....and like it.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> @multi sports please tell me you don't iron your shorts. It's cool if you do and it's cool if you put cheese on everything also. I just don't want to internet beef please.



*You lose track ....?*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> yep cheese




MMMMMMmmmmm, cheese.





https://www.gourmetfoodstore.com/images/Product/large/graindorge-pont-l-eveque-aoc-1S-2658.jpg


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> What's creepy is you don't have to answer the question.


*You Bob's offspring ?*

*Just don't post a long winded diatribe.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2017)

*Out !*


----------



## The Driver (Aug 1, 2017)

Out?

And that's why I don't do processed foods.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Out?
> 
> And that's why I don't do processed foods.


Balance your diet, and your mind will follow.
Too much cheese, and you plug the pipes.
Too much Kale and celery, and you might as well piss it out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

Procter & Gamble's Identity-Politics Pandering
https://m.townhall.com/columnists/michellemalkin/2017/08/02/procter--gambles-identitypolitics-pandering-n2363170


----------



## The Driver (Aug 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Procter & Gamble's Identity-Politics Pandering
> https://m.townhall.com/columnists/michellemalkin/2017/08/02/procter--gambles-identitypolitics-pandering-n2363170


Jose does this have to do with the nurses asking you dd if you have guns in the home? Guns and European cheese.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

Now that the 1/2 white, racist, kenyan community organizing bastard  is gone maybe we can get back to normal.
NYT
*Justice Dept. to take on affirmative action in college *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2017)

My..my..my...

Calexit leader Shankar Singam appeared on Tuesday's broadcast of _Tucker Carlson Tonight_ to promote the secession of California from the union. Singam said California doesn't have much in common with the rest of the country. He declared, "This is California. We're not the United States."

The Calexit proponent also said it is a "good thing" that the middle class is fleeing the state because it will make room for the "new wave" of immigrants. Singam told Carlson that "the United States" should be thanking "us" for "exporting" the state's middle class to the rest of the country.

"If everyone in the middle class is leaving, that's actually a good thing. We need these spots opened up for the new wave of immigrants to come up. It's what we do," Singam told Carlson.

entire article:
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2017/08/01/calexit_proponent_to_tucker_carlson_were_exporting_middle_class_to_make_room_for_next_wave_of_immigrants.html


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> My..my..my...
> 
> Calexit leader Shankar Singam appeared on Tuesday's broadcast of _Tucker Carlson Tonight_ to promote the secession of California from the union. Singam said California doesn't have much in common with the rest of the country. He declared, "This is California. We're not the United States."
> 
> ...


At least this group of CALEXIT folks live in California and not Russia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

WORD

Trump Unveils Overhaul On 'Legal' Immigration...
Bring Skills, Speak English...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 2, 2017)

So the guy who was a student of Goldwater and ran the Goldwater Institute and has almost perfect scores from the conservative watchdog groups is not a real conservative because he calls out Trump. This is the new Trump age.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2017)

That's kind of what w and Saint Ronnie said before him - we're in charge now, so we get to redefine political words to our benefit.  You also have our permission to call anyone (even long-time conservatives) who doesn't like the new definitions a commie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

*Justice Department to probe a different kind of racism at colleges*
Jazz Shaw Aug 02, 2017 2:01 PM
Top Pick

Reverse racism cases?


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> My..my..my...
> 
> Calexit leader Shankar Singam appeared on Tuesday's broadcast of _Tucker Carlson Tonight_ to promote the secession of California from the union. Singam said California doesn't have much in common with the rest of the country. He declared, "This is California. We're not the United States."
> 
> ...



*I think Tucker was right....The guy was stoned on set.*
*If this goes to vote I'm going to become much more active than I already am......*
*Much More.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 2, 2017)

espola said:


> That's kind of what w and Saint Ronnie said before him - we're in charge now, so we get to redefine political words to our benefit.  You also have our permission to call anyone (even long-time conservatives) who doesn't like the new definitions a commie.


Nice whine.
Pinko.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

espola said:


> That's kind of what w and Saint Ronnie said before him - we're in charge now, so we get to redefine political words to our benefit.  You also have our permission to call anyone (even long-time conservatives) who doesn't like the new definitions a commie.


Liberal Democrat


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

Bus seats mistaken for burqas by members of anti-immigrant group

Comments posted on Norwegian ‘Fatherland first’ Facebook group call empty seats on Oslo bus ‘terrifying’








The bus seats in a picture posted on Fedrelandet Viktigst, or Fatherland first. Photograph: Facebook
Norway 
*Bus seats mistaken for burqas by members of anti-immigrant group *
Comments posted on Norwegian ‘Fatherland first’ Facebook group call empty seats on Oslo bus ‘terrifying’





A Norwegian anti-immigrant group has been roundly ridiculed after members apparently mistook a photograph of six empty Oslo bus seats posted on its Facebook page for a group of women wearing burqas.

“Tragic”, “terrifying” and “disgusting” were among the comments posted by members of the closed Fedrelandet viktigst, or “Fatherland first”, group beneath the photograph, according to screenshots on the Norwegian news website Nettavisen.

Other members of the 13,000-strong group, for people “who love Norway and appreciate what our ancestors fought for”, wondered whether the non-existent passengers might be carrying bombs or weapons beneath their clothes. “This looks really scary,” wrote one. “Should be banned. You can’t tell who’s underneath. Could be terrorists.”
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/02/bus-seats-mistaken-burqas-anti-immigrant-group-norwegian


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

How many American lives must be destroyed for the grand experiment?

*DREAMer accused of brutally raping woman in Washington state...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

https://townhall.com/columnists/anncoulter/2017/08/02/contract-with-republicans-n2363692


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2017)

NAACP Issues First Ever Travel Warning for….Where?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> At least this group of CALEXIT folks live in California and not Russia.


You sure?
I think their spokesman is from Mars...
This is priceless:
"If everyone in the middle class is leaving, that's actually a good thing. We need these spots opened up for the new wave of immigrants to come up. It's what we do," Singam told Carlson.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You sure?
> I think their spokesman is from Mars...
> This is priceless:
> "If everyone in the middle class is leaving, that's actually a good thing. We need these spots opened up for the new wave of immigrants to come up. It's what we do," Singam told Carlson.


This is a reboot started after it became clear that the original Calexit guy lives in Russia and was sponsored by Vladimir.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> This is a reboot started after it became clear that the original Calexit guy lives in Russia and was sponsored by Vladimir.


My bad.
I don't pay much attention to secession nuts....
This guy is happy the middle class is moving out? Brilliant!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2017)

Better them than US,
Montreal's Olympic Stadium is being used to house a surge of asylum seekers fleeing the US


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2017)

*Gotta love the gunment unions.*
*Police departments are often forced to rehire bad officers because of union contracts*
John Sexton Aug 03, 2017 1:21 PM
Top Pick





“In many cases, the underlying misconduct was undisputed…”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2017)

*MSN Poll *
*Do you agree with President Trump’s call to slash legal immigration levels?*

54%
Yes


38%
No


8%
I'm not sure

Total responses: 732,162 votes
http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp&inst=1


----------



## xav10 (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Justice Department to probe a different kind of racism at colleges*
> Jazz Shaw Aug 02, 2017 2:01 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> Reverse racism cases?


Perfect. Poor whitey can't keep up and is being victimized by racism in the new Dumbshit Era under Trump. Those damned minorities are taking advantage of us; it's so unfair! Whaaaaa.


----------



## Wez (Aug 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Perfect. Poor whitey can't keep up and is being victimized by racism in the new Dumbshit Era under Trump. Those damned minorities are taking advantage of us; it's so unfair! Whaaaaa.


Poor whitey not satisfied with 99% of the world's wealth...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Perfect. Poor whitey can't keep up and is being victimized by racism in the new Dumbshit Era under Trump. Those damned minorities are taking advantage of us; it's so unfair! Whaaaaa.


So you are for affirmative action?


----------



## Wez (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you are for affirmative action?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirmative_action

_*"Affirmative action*, is the policy of favoring members of a disadvantaged group who suffer or have suffered from discrimination within a culture."_

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2017)

Proposition 209


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NAACP Issues First Ever Travel Warning for….Where?


*That's just ridiculous what the NAACP did.......absolutely ridiculous.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirmative_action
> 
> _*"Affirmative action*, is the policy of favoring members of a disadvantaged group who suffer or have suffered from discrimination within a culture."_
> 
> Hope this helps.


I know what it is.


----------



## Wez (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know what it is.


You don't like it, despite what it is.

_*"Affirmative action*, is the policy of *favoring members of a disadvantaged group who suffer or have suffered from discrimination within a culture.*"_

Do you think we've solved the problems that led to it?


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> This is a reboot started after it became clear that the original Calexit guy lives in Russia and was sponsored by Vladimir.


*You do realize California is on a fast track to do this don't you ?*
*The majority of California's citizens didn't know about the ruling *
*that lets the two highest primary candidates run against each other.*
*In other words Dem vs Dem.....!*
*Nor did they know about the AB-22 bill that lets Communists reside *
*in a California Government position.*
*Nor did they know about the Motor Voter Law that lets Illegals*
*votes thru a hazy process and be counted......*
*And before you call BS on the Voter Law, look at how much work*
*California put into defying the voter information and determination *
*processes the Feds wanted to investigate....*
*Don't believe me...Look it up.*
*These are just three recent bills the California Senate has pushed thru*
*that supports the premise that if the Calexit goes to vote - it can be*
*passed. Yes and one morning you will wake up and what I said *
*" Could " happen, has happened !*

*This is no joke.....and making fun of my posts will not change the fact*
*that it is in motion.*
*Why do you think Gov Jerry Brown is out around the Globe acting*
*as if he is a country leader instead of a Gov ??????*


----------



## Wez (Aug 3, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You do realize California is on a fast track to do this don't you ?*


No.  Only cooks are for this.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> No.  Only cooks are for this.


You should have typed 
Yes. Only Kooks are are for this.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2017)

*The Effects of Proposition 209 on California: Higher Education, Public Employment, and Contracting*
*Charles L. Geshekter*is emeritus professor of history at California State University, Chico,Chico, California 95929-0735; cgeshekter@csuchico.edu.


In 1996, Californians overwhelmingly approved Proposition 209 that prohibited all state agencies from using anyone’s race, ethnicity, or gender to discriminate against them or give them preference in university admissions, public employment, or competition for a state contract.....

...This article demonstrates the dishonesty of such claims. The UC and CSU systems continue to accelerate higher education success for all students by promoting educational practices that support everyone’s academic achievement. The CSU and UC data show that blacks, Hispanics, and other underrepresented groups have suffered no harm, but have steadily increased in the statistically significant areas of high school graduates and university baccalaureate holders across the state.

.....Proposition 209 in no way hindered the progress of minorities and women in public employment. Predictions about a future deterioration of labor market positions for women and minorities proved utterly unfounded.


For those who are interested:
https://www.nas.org/articles/The_Effects_of_Proposition_209_on_California_Higher_Education_Public_Employ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2017)

Wez, just say no.





*Man Admits He Was High When Having Sex with Donkeys*


----------



## Wez (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wez, just say no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it in a Surf Cup honeypot?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> You don't like it, despite what it is.
> 
> _*"Affirmative action*, is the policy of *favoring members of a disadvantaged group who suffer or have suffered from discrimination within a culture.*"_
> 
> Do you think we've solved the problems that led to it?


What problems?


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Was it in a Surf Cup honeypot?



*Dude .....remember what I told you about comments on this forum that DOC's see.
Well guess what.....
You just crossed the line.*


----------



## Wez (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What problems?


That's consistent


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's consistent



*So was playing until that comment....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What problems?


 . . . it ain't just a river in Northern Africa.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . it ain't just a river in Northern Africa.


So nothing?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you are for affirmative action?


As a concept, sure. Are you happy the federal government is now "probing" potential unfair treatment of whites on college campuses?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 4, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The Effects of Proposition 209 on California: Higher Education, Public Employment, and Contracting*
> *Charles L. Geshekter*is emeritus professor of history at California State University, Chico,Chico, California 95929-0735; cgeshekter@csuchico.edu.
> 
> 
> ...


I tell you what; when you get the benefit of hindsight to show which side was correct, or incorrect, in a debate about public policy, I'm all for it. Of course, Whitey got rich and ran off to Oberlin and Indiana, leaving the locals at CSLA and Chico.
Too bad we won't have hindsight on the climate change debate... although we are starting to have some...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> As a concept, sure. Are you happy the federal government is now "probing" potential unfair treatment of whites on college campuses?


Absolutely.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

The greatest state in the union,
*CALIFORNIA KICKS ICE OUT OF STATE OFFICES... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

LA made $1.3B in illegal immigrant welfare payouts in just 2 years


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

Word,
 
*Christians are more than twice as likely to blame a person’s *


----------



## Wez (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Word,
> 
> *Christians are more than twice as likely to blame a person’s *


"especially white evangelical Christians"

White privilege...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

It sounds like this anti American embarrassment is back to normal.
How are you feeling Mr McCain, a little more poorly every day?

*McCain: When I come back, we’re going to try to get a new Gang of Eight immigration bill going*
Allahpundit Aug 04, 2017 11:21 AM
Top Pick

“I’ve got to talk to him (Schumer) about when would be the best time.”


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> LA made $1.3B in illegal immigrant welfare payouts in just 2 years


"...according to data obtained by Fox News."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> "especially white evangelical Christians"
> 
> White privilege...


Whitie, who needs em? Other than to pay the bills, of course.


----------



## Wez (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It sounds like this anti American embarrassment


AKA, Americans with a heart and brain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

espola said:


> "...according to data obtained by Fox News."


That sounds like something a liberal democrat would make up.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It sounds like this anti American embarrassment is back to normal.
> How are you feeling Mr McCain, a little more poorly every day?
> 
> *McCain: When I come back, we’re going to try to get a new Gang of Eight immigration bill going*
> ...


Did you vote for him?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Absolutely.


Hence my original post about the whiny poor white people who can't keep up.


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That sounds like something a liberal democrat would make up.


That's a quote straight from the article.  Didn't you read it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did you vote for him?


Of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

*Our tax dollars hard at work.*

*Planned Parenthood of Virginia to donate $3 million to Democrat ...*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/.../virginia.../va...planned-parenthood.../ccea4b5c-779...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

espola said:


> That's a quote straight from the article.  Didn't you read it?


Of course, don't you believe it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hence my original post about the whiny poor white people who can't keep up.


Keep up with what? Procreating to enhance the welfare check?


----------



## Wez (Aug 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keep up with what? Procreating to enhance the welfare check?


Be funny to find out Gay Joe is actually on welfare...


----------



## espola (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Be funny to find out Gay Joe is actually on welfare...


His namesake will soon be getting free room and board supplied by the government.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Be funny to find out Gay Joe is actually on welfare...


What is wrong with welfare? If an illegal criminal alien can get it why wouldn't someone who has actually paid taxes ,broken no laws and contributes to society get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2017)

espola said:


> His namesake will soon be getting free room and board supplied by the government.


I wouldn't bet your helmet on that.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Perfect. Poor whitey can't keep up and is being victimized by racism in the new Dumbshit Era under Trump. Those damned minorities are taking advantage of us; it's so unfair! Whaaaaa.





Wez said:


> Poor whitey not satisfied with 99% of the world's wealth...


*The IQ of these two posters combined is hovering at 52.....*
*What's next from the simian twins, throwing shit and self gratification in public ?*


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I tell you what; when you get the benefit of hindsight to show which side was correct, or incorrect, in a debate about public policy, I'm all for it. Of course, Whitey got rich and ran off to Oberlin and Indiana, leaving the locals at CSLA and Chico.
> Too bad we won't have hindsight on the climate change debate... although we are starting to have some...


*You're having an identity crisis on this forum.....goes to the shrink and sort it out.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hence my original post about the whiny poor white people who can't keep up.


*You feeling stepped on and abused ?*


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> "especially white evangelical Christians"
> 
> White privilege...


*Poor Wez.....feeling down trodden in a cubicle.*


----------



## Wez (Aug 4, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What's next from the simian twins, throwing shit*


We wouldn't take your rice bowl...


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> We wouldn't take your rice bowl...


*You wouldn't even get close...*
*And you crossed the line with your comment......*


----------



## Wez (Aug 4, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You wouldn't even get close...*


How your downline looking these days?


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> How your downline looking these days?


*Be prepared for surprises.....For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2017)

Were The Nazis Left-Wing? Dinesh D’Souza Reveals the Stunning Truth
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/christophernmalagisi/2017/08/05/were-the-nazis-leftwing-dinesh-dsouza-reveals-the-stunning-truth-n2364949


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Were The Nazis Left-Wing? Dinesh D’Souza Reveals the Stunning Truth
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/christophernmalagisi/2017/08/05/were-the-nazis-leftwing-dinesh-dsouza-reveals-the-stunning-truth-n2364949


*National Socialism* (German: _Nationalsozialismus_), more commonly known as *Nazism* (/ˈnɑːtsɪzəm, ˈnæ-/[1]), is the ideology and set of practices associated with the 20th-century German Nazi Party, Nazi Germany, and other far-right groups.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazism


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Were The Nazis Left-Wing? Dinesh D’Souza Reveals the Stunning Truth
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/christophernmalagisi/2017/08/05/were-the-nazis-leftwing-dinesh-dsouza-reveals-the-stunning-truth-n2364949


Desparate?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *National Socialism* (German: _Nationalsozialismus_), more commonly known as *Nazism* (/ˈnɑːtsɪzəm, ˈnæ-/[1]), is the ideology and set of practices associated with the 20th-century German Nazi Party, Nazi Germany, and other far-right groups.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazism


Aren't you a part of the Party of Mandate?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 5, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You're having an identity crisis on this forum.....goes to the shrink and sort it out.*


As usual I have no idea what you're talking about. You just rant and rave like a nut...and your conspiracy theories...seek help, please.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2017)

xav10 said:


> As usual I have no idea what you're talking about. You just rant and rave like a nut...and your conspiracy theories...seek help, please.


I believe apart of his therapy is to vent his frustrations in here . . . it's been years now without any positive progress, in fact he may actually regressed a bit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2017)

WAPO EDITORS ADMIT ‘IMMIGRANTS DO DEPRESS WAGES’ FOR U.S. WORKERS
http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/08/05/wapo-editors-admit-immigrants-do-depress-wages-for-us-workers/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2017)

espola said:


> Desparate?


You are?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2017)

MSNBC GUEST: TRUMP’S IMMIGRATION PROPOSAL AFFIRMATIVE ACTION THAT GIVES PREFERENCE TO ENGLISH SPEAKERS
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/08/05/dr-christopher-metzler-trumps-immigration-proposal-is-affirmative-action-that-gives-preference-to-english-speakers/


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 5, 2017)

When you can't find enough good employees, hire robots by the hour.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/rise-of-the-machines/2017/08/05/631e20ba-76df-11e7-8f39-eeb7d3a2d304_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_robots608pm:homepage/story&utm_term=.e55f147f081d


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> When you can't find enough good employees, hire robots by the hour.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/rise-of-the-machines/2017/08/05/631e20ba-76df-11e7-8f39-eeb7d3a2d304_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_robots608pm:homepage/story&utm_term=.e55f147f081d


What's up with the smoke breaks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *National Socialism* (German: _Nationalsozialismus_), more commonly known as *Nazism* (/ˈnɑːtsɪzəm, ˈnæ-/[1]), is the ideology and set of practices associated with the 20th-century German Nazi Party, Nazi Germany, and other far-right groups.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazism


Company selling swastika apparel as progressive symbol of 'peace'...
http://www.jpost.com/Diaspora/US-T-shirt-company-sells-swastika-design-as-symbol-of-love-and-peace-501687


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Company selling swastika apparel as progressive symbol of 'peace'...
> http://www.jpost.com/Diaspora/US-T-shirt-company-sells-swastika-design-as-symbol-of-love-and-peace-501687


You are fooled easily.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are fooled easily.


Irony alert


----------



## Wez (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's up with the smoke breaks?


The mandated 2 hour breaks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2017)

*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> As usual I have no idea what you're talking about. You just rant and rave like a nut...and your conspiracy theories...seek help, please.


*You're well aware of what I'm referencing .....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> When you can't find enough good employees, hire robots by the hour.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/rise-of-the-machines/2017/08/05/631e20ba-76df-11e7-8f39-eeb7d3a2d304_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_robots608pm:homepage/story&utm_term=.e55f147f081d


*Isn't that funny, that's what I brought to everyone's attention and esp you Tutu sometime last year. You thought it was a joke.*
*Enjoy that raw Crow ....again !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2017)

How can anyone think liberalism is not a neurological  disorder?

Cafe charges male customers 18% 'man tax' in bid to address gender pay gap...
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4176712/men-tax-pay-more-melbourne-cafe/


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would be lying. However, the KKK may have saved he Democratic Party after the end of the Civil War.
From the History Channel:
A group including many former Confederate veterans founded the first branch of the Ku Klux Klan as a social club in Pulaski, Tennessee, in 1866. The first two words of the organization’s name supposedly derived from the Greek word “kyklos,” meaning circle. In the summer of 1867, local branches of the Klan met in a general organizing convention and established what they called an “Invisible Empire of the South.” Leading Confederate general Nathan Bedford Forrest was chosen as the first leader, or “grand wizard,” of the Klan; he presided over a hierarchy of grand dragons, grand titans and grand cyclopses.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Isn't that funny, that's what I brought to everyone's attention and esp you Tutu sometime last year. You thought it was a joke.*
> *Enjoy that raw Crow ....again !*


Dude, you are a complete whack job. We had a  conversation that was just 2 months ago. You can find it starting here.
http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/ponderable.60/page-246

You did not make but one comment.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> *You would be lying.* However, the KKK may have saved he Democratic Party after the end of the Civil War.
> From the History Channel:
> A group including many former Confederate veterans founded the first branch of the Ku Klux Klan as a social club in Pulaski, Tennessee, in 1866. The first two words of the organization’s name supposedly derived from the Greek word “kyklos,” meaning circle. In the summer of 1867, local branches of the Klan met in a general organizing convention and established what they called an “Invisible Empire of the South.” Leading Confederate general Nathan Bedford Forrest was chosen as the first leader, or “grand wizard,” of the Klan; he presided over a hierarchy of grand dragons, grand titans and grand cyclopses.



*You have an obvious disorder Tutu......*
*You like to rewrite history.*

*Try some TRUTH on for size once in awhile....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Wez said:


>


*How's it feel to post absolute stupidity.*
*Wez......you truly are a disgusting covert Liberal who can do nothing but post disgusting Klu Klux Klan *
*propaganda...*

*You'll pay for your comment on the Tourney.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2017)

The first Klan flourished in the Southern United States in the late 1860s, then died out by the early 1870s. It sought to overthrow the Republican state governments in the South during the Reconstruction Era...
Klan groups spread throughout the South as an insurgent movement promoting resistance and white supremacy during the Reconstruction Era.....
As a secret vigilante group, the Klan targeted freedmen and their allies; it sought to restore white supremacy by threats and violence, including murder, against black and white Republicans....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ku_Klux_Klan


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2017)

Founded in 1866, the Ku Klux Klan (KKK) extended into almost every southern state by 1870 and became a vehicle for white southern resistance to the Republican Party’s Reconstruction-era policies aimed at establishing political and economic equality for blacks. Its members waged an underground campaign of intimidation and violence directed at white and black Republican leaders. Though Congress passed legislation designed to curb Klan terrorism, the organization saw its primary goal–the reestablishment of white supremacy–fulfilled through Democratic victories in state legislatures across the South in the 1870s
http://www.history.com/topics/ku-klux-klan


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Funny how the Truth has a way of making Democrats go back in the shadows f


Andy Dukes said:


> Dude, you are a complete whack job. We had a  conversation that was just 2 months ago. You can find it starting here.
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/ponderable.60/page-246
> 
> You did not make but one comment.


*I'm right and you are wrong , well over a year ago.....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You have an obvious disorder Tutu......*
> *You like to rewrite history.*
> 
> *Try some TRUTH on for size once in awhile....*


I am not trying to rewrite anything. The professor stated that the Democratic Party started the KKK. It certainly was a group of Democrats but not the party.  As I stated, the KKK and other terrorist groups at the time probably saved the Democratic party. That and down playing that without President Johnson the civil rights act in 1964 would have never passed were the only things I had any disagreement with her on.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Founded in 1866, the Ku Klux Klan (KKK) extended into almost every southern state by 1870 and became a vehicle for white southern resistance to the Republican Party’s Reconstruction-era policies aimed at establishing political and economic equality for blacks. Its members waged an underground campaign of intimidation and violence directed at white and black Republican leaders. Though Congress passed legislation designed to curb Klan terrorism, the organization saw its primary goal–the reestablishment of white supremacy–fulfilled through Democratic victories in state legislatures across the South in the 1870s
> http://www.history.com/topics/ku-klux-klan


Who with any education would argue against this?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> Funny how the Truth has a way of making Democrats go back in the shadows f
> 
> 
> *I'm right and you are wrong , well over a year ago.....*


Find it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

QUOTE="Lion Eyes, post: 103957, member: 842"*




*/QUOTE


QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 104059, member: 1268" *You would be lying*. However, the KKK may have saved he Democratic Party after the end of the Civil War.
From the History Channel:
A group including many former Confederate veterans founded the first branch of the Ku Klux Klan as a social club in Pulaski, Tennessee, in 1866. The first two words of the organization’s name supposedly derived from the Greek word “kyklos,” meaning circle. In the summer of 1867, local branches of the Klan met in a general organizing convention and established what they called an “Invisible Empire of the South.” Leading Confederate general Nathan Bedford Forrest was chosen as the first leader, or “grand wizard,” of the Klan; he presided over a hierarchy of grand dragons, grand titans and grand cyclopses.
/QUOTE

*I posted the video in response to your LIE !*

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 104080, member: 1268"I am not trying to rewrite anything. The professor stated that the Democratic Party started the KKK. It certainly was a group of Democrats but not the party.  As I stated, the KKK and other terrorist groups at the time probably saved the Democratic party. That and down playing that without President Johnson the civil rights act in 1964 would have never passed were the only things I had any disagreement with her on./QUOTE

*You lying piece of shit, look what you just posted above....*
*IT WAS THE PARTY ! *
*You cannot handle the Truth !*

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 104082, member: 1268" Who with any education would argue against this? /QUOTE



*Who with an education would have responded the way they did with the first four words in Post # 6832 ??????*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Find it.


*I'm right and will NOT. *
*Your credibility is zero at the moment.*
*If you think your right go dig it up and I might *
*consider an alternative.....might !*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I'm right and will NOT. *
> *Your credibility is zero at the moment.*
> *If you think your right go dig it up and I might *
> *consider an alternative.....might !*


I did the search. My opinion on robots has not changed in years except in areas of AI where new research is pushing our ability to keep the genie in the bottle.


----------



## Wez (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *How's it feel to post absolute stupidity.*


I don't know, can you share?


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I did the search. My opinion on robots has not changed in years except in areas of AI where new research is pushing our ability to keep the genie in the bottle.


*If your opinion hasn't changed in years then you'd have agreed with what I stated over a year ago, but that is NOT the position you stated on this forum and thus why you are trying to defend an alternate position you took today. I stated that Robots and AI would replace the low income worker if they continue to push for higher wages, which is the position YOU took ( For higher wages. ). You supported higher wages and argued that robotics would NOT be used in low income positions. I stated that you were wrong. Now McDonald's is fast moving to a " Self Serve " kiosk system where NO employees will interact with the customers...*
*They tell the public now that they will not replace all the workers, but that's a gross misrepresentation.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't know, can you share?


*I'll just copy some of your idiocy for the forum to enjoy again.... *


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *If your opinion hasn't changed in years then you'd have agreed with what I stated over a year ago, but that is NOT the position you stated on this forum and thus why you are trying to defend an alternate position you took today. I stated that Robots and AI would replace the low income worker if they continue to push for higher wages, which is the position YOU took ( For higher wages. ). You supported higher wages and argued that robotics would NOT be used in low income positions. I stated that you were wrong. Now McDonald's is fast moving to a " Self Serve " kiosk system where NO employees will interact with the customers...*
> *They tell the public now that they will not replace all the workers, but that's a gross misrepresentation.*


I sell robots to replace low wage workers.  I have for over 20 years.  You misremember more than an Alzheimer patient.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

*This is a classic case of deflection by a Democrat ( Andy ) when caught LYING about *
*the History of Racism in the Democratic Party.*
*What did he do ?*
*Deflected to the robot issue which he again misrepresented facts on.*
*That's classic....and quite disheartening that a bold face lie would be *
*covered with another misrepresentation of facts....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *This is a classic case of deflection by a Democrat ( Andy ) when caught LYING about *
> *the History of Racism in the Democratic Party.*
> *What did he do ?*
> *Deflected to the robot issue which he again misrepresented facts on.*
> ...


Where did I deflect blame for institutional racism from the Democratic party? Go back and read a little slower. My only comment was the Democratic party did not start the KKK.  A bunch of guys in Tennessee did and they were certainly all Democrats but they probably saved the Democratic party not the product of the party.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I sell robots to replace low wage workers.  I have for over 20 years.  You misremember more than an Alzheimer patient.


*Andy.....how many times are you going to lie tonight... Holy fuck !*
*" You sell robots to replace low wage workers. "*
*Dude.....who the fuck you think your fooling ?*
*You sell high end Cad Cam Milling equipment, you just stated a little over an hour ago*
*you have 20 in jersey. Guns are not made by " Low wage " workers.*
*Unfucking believable...*
*You practicing to replace Hillary or something ?????*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Andy.....how many times are you going to lie tonight... Holy fuck !*
> *" You sell robots to replace low wage workers. "*
> *Dude.....who the fuck you think your fooling ?*
> *You sell high end Cad Cam Milling equipment, you just stated a little over an hour ago*
> ...


Machine operators are low wage workers. Look at the article I posted yesterday you fucking asshole. It is about low wage workers.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Where did I deflect blame for institutional racism from the Democratic party? Go back and read a little slower. My only comment was the Democratic party did not start the KKK.  A bunch of guys in Tennessee did and they were certainly all Democrats but they probably saved the Democratic party not the product of the party.



*LIAR !*



Andy Dukes said:


> Machine operators are low wage workers. Look at the article I posted yesterday you fucking asshole. It is about low wage workers.


*LIAR !*
*Machine operators are mid level pay grades and up, you do not see low wage workers *
*working the advanced milling machines and AI/Robotic high tech assembly units that you claim to sell.*

*And " Fuck You Asshole " right back atcha....*


----------



## Wez (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Andy.....how many times are you going to lie tonight... Holy fuck !*


That's the kind of civility that will get your ass stomped in person, according to Lion Eyes.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *LIAR !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those operators in Wisconsin make 10.50 to 12.50 an hour.  In SoCal an operator is about 15 an hour.
Fuck you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2017)

*MELTDOWN ALERT!!!!*


----------



## Wez (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *And " Fuck You Asshole " right back atcha....*


My my, someone will be posting their name and cell # any minute now ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> My my, someone will be posting their name and cell # any minute now ...


There is no personal responsibility from any of these Trumpinsta jokers, it is getting quite boring in here.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's the kind of civility that will get your ass stomped in person, according to Lion Eyes.


* I do not attack Poster's spouses and sibling as you do.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> My my, someone will be posting their name and cell # any minute now ...


*Nah .......You'll pay for the remark about the Tourney though....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *LIAR !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"We have a lost child on SoCal Opinion forums, could the parents of the rude little imp please come retrieve him . . . of course if you don't we certainly understand."


----------



## Wez (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Nah .......You'll pay for the remark about the Tourney though....*


Just how much mileage you going to try and milk out of that line?  Do you even know why I said it, the context and that it was selfdepricating?  It's starting to sound like yet another butthurt threat, snowflake.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> * I do not attack Poster's spouses and sibling as you do.*


You are an insult to the intelligence of all human beings.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Those operators in Wisconsin make 10.50 to 12.50 an hour.  In SoCal an operator is about 15 an hour.
> Fuck you.



*Well well......not only does he lie about history, he now endorses forcing skilled labor to assume a low *
*wage working position thru equipment sales of his machines.*

*Forcing a Highly skilled worker to submit to a lower wage due to his pursuit of profits at any cost....*

*If you had any kind of respect you would take 20 % of your gross income and disperse it among the workers *
*you've forced into lower wage brackets thru your equipment sales.*

*Fuck You back Lying Revisionist History Socialist who endorses subjugating skilled workers....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just how much mileage you going to try and milk out of that line?  Do you even know why I said it, the context and that it was selfdepricating?  It's starting to sound like yet another butthurt threat, snowflake.



*Nah .....you're an asshole who has no idea who views his remarks, and you will pay for your disparaging remarks about *
*other peoples parents and now a very well run Tournament has been tarnished by your disgusting behavior.*
*You just do not now how wide and well known you are.....you will pay for your disgusting remarks.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Well well......not only does he lie about history, he now endorses forcing skilled labor to assume a low *
> *wage working position thru equipment sales of his machines.*
> 
> *Forcing a Highly skilled worker to submit to a lower wage due to his pursuit of profits at any cost....*
> ...




Machine operators are not high skilled workers.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Machine operators are not high skilled workers.



*You keep telling yourself that.....clears your mind of " Slave " guilt.*

*I pay a fair wage, and expect a fair days work in return.*

*$ 15.oo an hour for a skilled machine operator. What a fucking joke.*
*Now that's a Democrat for you......*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 6, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You keep telling yourself that.....clears your mind of " Slave " guilt.*
> 
> *I pay a fair wage, and expect a fair days work in return.*
> 
> ...


I don't hire machine operators.  I spend most my time trying to make them either less stressed in their jobs are replace them with automated systems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are an insult to the intelligence of all human beings.


Do you include yourself in the aforementioned category?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Too funny

TheBlaze

Football fans accuse Miami Dolphins of being racist after they choose not to sign Colin Kaepernick
AMP - 12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/08/06/football-fans-accuse-miami-dolphins-of-being-racist-after-they-choose-not-to-sign-colin-kaepernick/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj2hrrWgMXVAhWKxlQKHUXZDk4QqUMILTAC&usg=AFQjCNG1JJ5PYP9oyST-_kt8VPwY5l1pNg&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are an insult to the intelligence of all human beings.


Says the monkey to the chimp...


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Nah .....you're an asshole who has no idea who views his remarks, and you will pay for your disparaging remarks about *
> *other peoples parents and now a very well run Tournament has been tarnished by your disgusting behavior.*
> *You just do not now how wide and well known you are.....you will pay for your disgusting remarks.*


Oh look, yet another nutter threat.  That's the kind of talk that will get your ass stomped in person, according to your nutter friend lyin eyes.  Butthurt much?


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *you will pay for your disgusting remarks.*


Posted by someone who posts nothing but disgusting remarks, now he makes up stuff about me and says he will make my kids pay for it in the real world.  ...and one wonders why keeping private information private is important.  Take note LE, your nutter friend here is the exact reason you don't share information on the internet, it's filled with psychos who make threats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Posted by someone who posts nothing but disgusting remarks, now he makes up stuff about me and says he will make my kids pay for it in the real world.  ...and one wonders why keeping private information private is important.  Take note LE, your nutter friend here is the exact reason you don't share information on the internet, it's filled with psychos who make threats.


You are just getting what you give.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just getting what you give.


So far Lion and nono are the only ones to post threats here, that's a fact.  nutter inability for self-reflection remains legendary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Internal Google Manifesto Slams Company for Political Intolerance

_Social Justice Warriors Furious _


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> So far Lion and nono are the only ones to post threats here, that's a fact.  nutter inability for self-reflection remains legendary.


You're willingness to cast aspersions anonymously allows you to lie & slander without care...


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're willingness to cast aspersions anonymously allows you to lie & slander without care...


The fact remains, you and nono are the only ones making threats in here and the only ones demonstrating exactly why you don't give nut bags your info. on the internet.

You have discussed stomping my ass in person, if not, why did you mention getting my ass stomped in person, knowing full well you and others here demonstrate the same written word behavior.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Posted by someone who posts nothing but disgusting remarks, now he makes up stuff about me and says he will make my kids pay for it in the real world.  ...and one wonders why keeping private information private is important.  Take note LE, your nutter friend here is the exact reason you don't share information on the internet, it's filled with psychos who make threats.


Sounds like a personal problem ya poodle dick.
My identity is known on this site and it was known on previous sites. 
I have no problem with that. Then again I'm not a ashamed of what I post. 
When folks step over the line and bring up family members, they reap what they sow.
You see threats where non exist, from the porta potties at Surf to imagined psyhcos here in the kitchen...
You enjoy your day Longhorn


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> The fact remains, you and nono are the only ones making threats in here and the only ones demonstrating exactly why you don't give nut bags your info. on the internet.
> 
> You have discussed stomping my ass in person, if not, why did you mention getting my ass stomped in person, knowing full well you and others here demonstrate the same written word behavior.


Poppycock...post the entire conversation...you'll once again see that you're wrong. I said you would not talk to me or anybody else in person like you talk to them hidden in anonymity. I'm an old man, surely even a big fat marshmallow like your self could make me eat my words....
Enjoy your day Longhorn (the liar)


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have no problem with that. Then again I'm not a ashamed of what I post.


You should be, you talk about stomping people's asses in person, over the same behaviour you exhibit here, hypocrite.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poppycock...post the entire conversation...you'll once again see that you're wrong. I said you would not talk to me or anybody else in person like you talk to them hidden in anonymity. I'm an old man, surely even a big fat marshmallow like your self could make me eat my words....
> Enjoy your day Longhorn (the liar)


Did you say I would get my ass stomped in person?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

*That Nissan UAW vote was kind of a big deal*
Jazz Shaw Aug 07, 2017 10:41 AM
Top Pick

Just say no to the union label


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We have a lost child on SoCal Opinion forums, could the parents of the rude little imp please come retrieve him . . . of course if you don't we certainly understand."


He is like the special ed kid that everyone excuses his behavior.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He is like the special ed kid that everyone excuses his behavior.


Was he a classmate of yours?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

DWS Has a New Excuse for Her IT Scandal: The Police Are Racist Against Her Muslim Staffer


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Documents Show DOJ Was in Panic Mode After Loretta Lynch's Secret Meeting With Bill Clinton Was Exposed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Deaths Along U.S./Mex Border Up 17%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Gotta love the tolerant left,
*Antifa gets violent in downtown Portland, 2 arrested*
John Sexton Aug 07, 2017 3:01 PM
Top Pick





“there was little to no police presence breaking up the groups.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Must be a full moon today, lots of kooks out there.

*Chelsea Handler slammed for tweet calling for laws against 'people who think racism is funny'*


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love the tolerant left


Anarchists have no patience for racists and bigots....strange they keep showing up everywhere dump supporters are found.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Anarchists have no patience for racists and bigots....strange they keep showing up everywhere dump supporters are found.


Especially when they are paid thugs, just like community organizers.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Especially when they are paid thugs, just like community organizers.


Oh really, antifa and black bloc are on somebody's payroll, please continue?

The silver lining here is apparently we've put aside the notion that stoner Berkeley students were doing this...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

*So Democracy DIED? Obama lapdogs from WaPo and NYT *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh really, antifa and black bloc are on somebody's payroll, please continue?
> 
> The silver lining here is apparently we've put aside the notion that stoner Berkeley students were doing this...


Where did you think they came from?


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where did you think they came from?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_bloc

Hope this helps.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_bloc
> 
> Hope this helps.


Another of the right's big nutbag of tricks is that protesters on the left are somehow paid. This, of course, must be the way it works when the right protests. Otherwise, that's a strange way to think. American progress in labor and civil rights and, yes, peace, has always come from organized protest. The weird notion that some rich all-powerful Oz pulls the strings is some invention...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Posted by someone who posts nothing but disgusting remarks, now he makes up stuff about me and says he will make my kids pay for it in the real world.  ...and one wonders why keeping private information private is important.  Take note LE, your nutter friend here is the exact reason you don't share information on the internet, it's filled with psychos who make threats.


You are attempting to establish lines of communication and get truthful statements from someone who claims to always be civil, always tells the truth, never made a disparaging remark about any women appearance, never used any derogatory terms concerning any LBGT people and is appalled that anyone would besmirch a sitting president as he claims he has never done such a thing!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He is like the special ed kid that everyone excuses his behavior.


The rest are getting just as bad. The pressure associated with attempting to defend the un-defendable, Trump and associates, is crushing them . . . at times it's hilarious, but mostly sad to watch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Another of the right's big nutbag of tricks is that protesters on the left are somehow paid. This, of course, must be the way it works when the right protests. Otherwise, that's a strange way to think. American progress in labor and civil rights and, yes, peace, has always come from organized protest. The weird notion that some rich all-powerful Oz pulls the strings is some invention...


Trump paid many of the people that lined the balcony and surrounded the escalator when he made his announcement to run for president at Trump Tower . . . and wishes he could have afforded to pay some to attend his inauguration. Actually he may have paid many of those people hundreds of people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

*Obama eased rules to welcome 1 million youths, status now in doubt...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't hire machine operators.  I spend most my time trying to make them either less stressed in their jobs are replace them with automated systems.



*I have four friends who own large businesses that machine various products and to a tee pay double what you profess*
*the recipients of your equipment pay. Don't know how the businesses your basing the numbers off of get by with *
*that type of pay scale......*
*I think your freaking drunk at times and pull numbers out of your ass as you did with the Democrat/KKK issue....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

*Army refuses to take Confederate names off streets...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you say I would get my ass stomped in person?



*Wez.....Wez......go read his post, don't try and change the narrative.*
*You've dodged enough, most people with some balls would have *
*contacted him in person at least over the phone. I think your *
*scared shitless and can't hold up verbally as you profess to be able to here on a forum.*


----------



## xav10 (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I have four friends who own large businesses that machine various products and to a tee pay double what you profess*
> *the recipients of your equipment pay. Don't know how the businesses your basing the numbers off of get by with *
> *that type of pay scale......*
> *I think your freaking drunk at times and pull numbers out of your ass as you did with the Democrat/KKK issue....*


1. You don't have any friends.
2. You definitely don't have friends that own large businesses.
3. You obviously don't know pay scales for the type of operators that AD hires.
4. You're indescribably stupid and because you understand so little about what goes on in the world (I'm guessing because you have not much experience at things in general and you don't read anything informative), that you have to scream "liar" at all of it. You're like Joe that way; but he's old enough to know better than to be a crybaby ignoramus. He's just super angry about being closeted, I guess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Sanctuary City Objects to Arrest of Accused Illegal Alien Child Molester


----------



## Booter (Aug 7, 2017)

Fox News Was Attacking Barack Obama for Using Dijon Mustard at This Point in His Presidency

Donald Trump isn’t the only president to have faced harsh criticisms just months into office. At this point in former President Barack Obama's tenure as the leader of the free world, right-wing news outlets were condemning his use of Dijon mustard as a condiment. Yes, really.






http://www.newsweek.com/barack-obama-donald-trump-russia-investigation-dijon-mustard-scandal-fox-fake-623643


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Booter said:


> Fox News Was Attacking Barack Obama for Using Dijon Mustard at This Point in His Presidency
> 
> Donald Trump isn’t the only president to have faced harsh criticisms just months into office. At this point in former President Barack Obama's tenure as the leader of the free world, right-wing news outlets were condemning his use of Dijon mustard as a condiment. Yes, really.
> 
> ...


I wish all we had to complain about was what kind of mustard dump uses


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Booter said:


> Fox News Was Attacking Barack Obama for Using Dijon Mustard at This Point in His Presidency
> 
> Donald Trump isn’t the only president to have faced harsh criticisms just months into office. At this point in former President Barack Obama's tenure as the leader of the free world, right-wing news outlets were condemning his use of Dijon mustard as a condiment. Yes, really.
> 
> ...


Hannity is a genius compared to those that believe him and in him . . . he's done very well for himself selling fear and loathing . . . much better than Hunter S. Thompson ever did, but vastly different audiences for both.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Booter said:


> Fox News Was Attacking Barack Obama for Using Dijon Mustard at This Point in His Presidency
> 
> Donald Trump isn’t the only president to have faced harsh criticisms just months into office. At this point in former President Barack Obama's tenure as the leader of the free world, right-wing news outlets were condemning his use of Dijon mustard as a condiment. Yes, really.
> 
> ...


I don't think he was really worried about the mustard, it was the putting his own hand on the back of his  head when eating it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think he was really worried about the mustard, it was the putting his own hand on the back of his  head when eating it.


Can't help yourself can you?  You know they have therapy for these obsessions of yours, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can't help yourself can you?  You know they have therapy for these obsessions of yours, right?


Just messing with you guys.


----------



## Booter (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think


We know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just messing with you guys.


Therein lies the problem, speaking for myself at least, I ain't that kinda guy, . . . not that there is anything wrong with that, but it is flattering.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Therein lies the problem, speaking for myself at least, I ain't that kinda guy, . . . not that there is anything wrong with that, but it is flattering.


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> 1. You don't have any friends.
> 2. You definitely don't have friends that own large businesses.
> 3. You obviously don't know pay scales for the type of operators that AD hires.
> 4. You're indescribably stupid and because you understand so little about what goes on in the world (I'm guessing because you have not much experience at things in general and you don't read anything informative), that you have to scream "liar" at all of it. You're like Joe that way; but he's old enough to know better than to be a crybaby ignoramus. He's just super angry about being closeted, I guess.


*I have to admit I left myself wide open for a Troll attack by the Fake Businessman xyz....*
*So my rebuttal to xyz the non business owner is quite simple .....*

*You're very very wrong.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can't help yourself can you?  You know they have therapy for these obsessions of yours, right?





Hüsker Dü said:


> Therein lies the problem, speaking for myself at least, I ain't that kinda guy, . . . not that there is anything wrong with that, but it is flattering.


*You deny a lot and then send flattering signals......kinda a dark side like Obama huh... ?*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I have four friends who own large businesses that machine various products and to a tee pay double what you profess*
> *the recipients of your equipment pay. Don't know how the businesses your basing the numbers off of get by with *
> *that type of pay scale......*
> *I think your freaking drunk at times and pull numbers out of your ass as you did with the Democrat/KKK issue....*


You are confusing Programmers and Set Up people with machine operators.  Your friends if they are in business in California are not paying $30 an hour for a button pusher.  The folks who stand in front of the machine and load parts are not worth more than $15 and I have been in thousands of shops.  Thousands. Many, many thousands.  I know more machine shop owners than you ever will. Call your friends and ask them if you are talking parts loaders or programmers?


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I wish all we had to complain about was what kind of mustard dump uses


t strikes me as a guy who would put ketchup on a hot dog.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You are confusing Programmers and Set Up people with machine operators.  Your friends if they are in business in California are not paying $30 an hour for a button pusher.  The folks who stand in front of the machine and load parts are not worth more than $15 and I have been in thousands of shops.  Thousands. Many, many thousands.  I know more machine shop owners than you ever will. Call your friends and ask them if you are talking parts loaders or programmers?


Even if he has those connections he won't talk to them, he will just lie some more.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even if he has those connections he won't talk to them, he will just lie some more.


Obviously it just pisses me off.  So, a little research.

http://job-openings.monster.com/Machine-Operator-Irvine-CA-US-Randstad/11/186199555
That one is in Irvine at $16  to $17 an hour.

https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Lollicup-USA,-Inc./jobs/Machine-Operator-7145be62fd8dc95b?q=Machine+Operator
$14 to $17

https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/MATHoldings/743999656819721-manufacturing-machine-operator
$10.50 to $17

https://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=81acbf3890fca279&from=recjobs&vjtk=1bmvpqeoqbhsuejk
$15 to $16

Enough of this bullshit.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You are confusing Programmers and Set Up people with machine operators.  Your friends if they are in business in California are not paying $30 an hour for a button pusher.  The folks who stand in front of the machine and load parts are not worth more than $15 and I have been in thousands of shops.  Thousands. Many, many thousands.  I know more machine shop owners than you ever will. Call your friends and ask them if you are talking parts loaders or programmers?


*The machines you are describing can be run by a monkey, the ones you stated over a year ago you were selling needed*
*skilled operators and programmers in an office......big difference.*
*And my friends don't own much of the push button shit that I'm aware of, high end manufacturing of specialty parts....*
*They most likely have some of the " Monkey " machines down stream , but not for the work I know about.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Obviously it just pisses me off.  So, a little research.
> 
> http://job-openings.monster.com/Machine-Operator-Irvine-CA-US-Randstad/11/186199555
> That one is in Irvine at $16  to $17 an hour.
> ...


That's decent money for just standing around pushing buttons!

Seems some people in here would rather tell you about your business than learn something about something they know little about . . . I have dealt with that a bit myself over the years.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's decent money for just standing around pushing buttons!
> 
> Seems some people in here would rather tell you about your business than learn something about something they know little about . . . I have dealt with that a bit myself over the years.


It is why robots are making more and more inroads. Even at those wages it is a shit job for many depending on the parts and cycle time. For many aprts, the operator is bored shitless and then has to hustle when the machine is ready to be unloaded and reloaded for machining. One of our best products allows the operator to load the machine while it is machining a duplicate set up, making the machine time the operation and not the operator.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The machines you are describing can be run by a monkey, the ones you stated over a year ago you were selling needed*
> *skilled operators and programmers in an office......big difference.*
> *And my friends don't own much of the push button shit that I'm aware of, high end manufacturing of specialty parts....*
> *They most likely have some of the " Monkey " machines down stream , but not for the work I know about.*


You have no fucking idea what you are talking about,,,,,,,, again.  And you owe me an apology,,,,,, again.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Obviously it just pisses me off.  So, a little research.
> 
> http://job-openings.monster.com/Machine-Operator-Irvine-CA-US-Randstad/11/186199555
> That one is in Irvine at $16  to $17 an hour.
> ...


*You stepped in it......*



Sparton Technology Corporation - 
$21 - $27 an hour
Set up CNC *Milling* Machines or. We are looking for skilled machinists that can setup vertical *milling* machines, horizontal machining centers, or lathes.... 

* O&M Tech IV - Machinist *
 Metropolitan Water District of *Southern* California  -  Parker Dam, CA $32.55 - $42.85 an hour
The Metropolitan Water District of *Southern* California is committed to providing reasonable accommodations to qualified individuals with disabilities.... 

* CNC Machinist/Programmer *
 Swiss *Machine* Products, Inc.  - Anaheim, CA 92806 $22 - $27 an hour
The position oversees six Haas lathes, one Takisawa TC-2 lathe, One *Machine* Set-Up Assistant, and one *Machine* *Operator*.... 

*So your telling me you are selling machines to replace the positions I quickly looked up for close to the pay scale I stated and taking those *
*skilled individuals and cutting their pay damn near in half. How about pay the wage, sell the machines along with an equivalent bureaucracy*
*cut and still make a profit. ( This right here would take you thinking different. )*
*The workers retain $ 30.00 an hour, the Gov gets out of the employers shorts, you still make a commission, the *
*price of the product remains competitive, and consumers get a locally manufactured item.*

*Wow !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's decent money for just standing around pushing buttons!
> 
> Seems some people in here would rather tell you about your business than learn something about something they know little about . . . I have dealt with that a bit myself over the years.



*You freakin hypocrite, what do you pull in for grunt labor " Busting Rods ".....this is my whole point.*
*The robotics is good as long as it doesn't affect a Liberals pay......or a Liberals Commission !*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You stepped in it......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dumbass, those are not machine operators. You can't replace set up guys or programmers with robots.  They are not operators. Understand?  They do not spend hours standing in front of the machines.  They get them ready for the $15 an hour person to run and then go to the next machine and do the same thing. They are too valuable to stand in front of the machine. Most programmers don't leave the air conditioned office. My son in law is a set up guy.  Setting up 4 Haas mills. He makes about $22 an hour. My engineers and machinist are in the $30 to $35 hour range and hey are cream of the crop. That includes my mechanical ME's with degrees.

And your reference at MWD is for a Journeyman Machinist, a very rare breed anymore.  That guy will make parts costing $50 to $100k and one off.  No chance for a mistake. I know that because I have been in their shop in La Verne and they are in a buying pattern.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

You don't pay the data entry person the same as the CPA.


----------



## Wez (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Dumbass, those are not machine operators. You can't replace set up guys or programmers with robots.  They are not operators. Understand?  They do not spend hours standing in front of the machines.  They get them ready for the $15 an hour person to run and then go to the next machine and do the same thing. They are too valuable to stand in front of the machine. Most programmers don't leave the air conditioned office. My son in law is a set up guy.  Setting up 4 Haas mills. He makes about $22 an hour. My engineers and machinist are in the $30 to $35 hour range and hey are cream of the crop. That includes my mechanical ME's with degrees.
> 
> And your reference at MWD is for a Journeyman Machinist, a very rare breed anymore.  That guy will make parts costing $50 to $100k and one off.  No chance for a mistake. I know that because I have been in their shop in La Verne and they are in a buying pattern.


Tame a breath bro, nonuts will troll you all day long....and threaten your kids too apparently.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You have no fucking idea what you are talking about,,,,,,,, again.  And you owe me an apology,,,,,, again.



*Really ? 

Apology for what ?

Specify *


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 104688, member: 1268" Dumbass, those are not machine operators. You can't replace set up guys or programmers with robots.  They are not operators. Understand?  They do not spend hours standing in front of the machines.  They get them ready for the $15 an hour person to run and then go to the next machine and do the same thing. They are too valuable to stand in front of the machine. Most programmers don't leave the air conditioned office. My son in law is a set up guy.  Setting up 4 Haas mills. He makes about $22 an hour. My engineers and machinist are in the $30 to $35 hour range and hey are cream of the crop. That includes my mechanical ME's with degrees.

*Looks like you don't pay well... for any position.*

And your reference at MWD is for a Journeyman Machinist, a very rare breed anymore.  That guy will make parts costing $50 to $100k and one off.  No chance for a mistake. I know that because I have been in their shop in La Verne and they are in a buying pattern.

*Good for you....*

/QUOTE

*Had enough.....*

*I will remember this conversation....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Had enough.....*


Of your ignorance?


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tame a breath bro, nonuts will troll you all day long....and threaten your kids too apparently.


*Who on this forum threatened any ones kids you lying piece of crap...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Of your ignorance?


*The KKK was started by the Democrats. You can single out individuals all you want, they own it.*
*And once History is taught properly Lyndon Johnson will be known for the Racist he was...*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The KKK was started by the Democrats. You can single out individuals all you want, they own it.*
> *And once History is taught properly Lyndon Johnson will be known for the Racist he was...*


it was started by a group of men who were most certainly Democrats.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> it was started by a group of men who were most certainly Democrats.


*Just state that the Democrats in general own the KKK . That's the Truth, and that is NOT taught to inner city youth.*
*How about the African American community be taught the REAL truth about Democrats. That's a thought !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Obviously it just pisses me off.  So, a little research.
> 
> http://job-openings.monster.com/Machine-Operator-Irvine-CA-US-Randstad/11/186199555
> That one is in Irvine at $16  to $17 an hour.
> ...



*Ok.....enough.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Just state that the Democrats in general own the KKK . That's the Truth, and that is NOT taught to inner city youth.*
> *How about the African American community be taught the REAL truth about Democrats. That's a thought !!!!!*


I never claimed anything else. I think all students should be taught that, along with the fact that the Republican North Carolina Legislature was just slapped by SCOTUS for making voting laws that specifically tried to stop African Americans from their lawful ability to vote. I think people should know all of that.

Did you learn anything about machine shop operations?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Ok.....enough.*


Enough of what?  Your stupid remarks and calling me a liar about something you have no fucking clue what you are talking about?

I know, I don't know enough about iron work to question RP.  Or to tell Aff how to lay out a drain.  Or to tell LE how to lay out a construction schedule.  You somehow thought you knew more than me on something I am a fucking expert on.

Fuck you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You freakin hypocrite, what do you pull in for grunt labor " Busting Rods ".....this is my whole point.*
> *The robotics is good as long as it doesn't affect a Liberals pay......or a Liberals Commission !*


It will be awhile before the can design a robot to do what I do . . . wanna come try it some time?


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Enough of what?  Your stupid remarks and calling me a liar about something you have no fucking clue what you are talking about?



*Oh I know what your talking about and I'm quite familiar with the whole industry, next time *
*don't try and lie about something and then deflect.*
*I'm involved in your Industry much more than you know....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It will be awhile before the can design a robot to do what I do . . . wanna come try it some time?


*I've told you before I have Union Iron Worker friends and they have seen your posts and my responses. *
*Believe you me you do provide quite a bit of humor.  *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 104688, member: 1268" Dumbass, those are not machine operators. You can't replace set up guys or programmers with robots.  They are not operators. Understand?  They do not spend hours standing in front of the machines.  They get them ready for the $15 an hour person to run and then go to the next machine and do the same thing. They are too valuable to stand in front of the machine. Most programmers don't leave the air conditioned office. My son in law is a set up guy.  Setting up 4 Haas mills. He makes about $22 an hour. My engineers and machinist are in the $30 to $35 hour range and hey are cream of the crop. That includes my mechanical ME's with degrees.
> 
> *Looks like you don't pay well... for any position.*
> 
> ...


You are a joke, complete and total . . . a complete waste of forum space.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Oh I know what your talking about and I'm quite familiar with the whole industry, next time *
> *don't try and lie about something and then deflect.*
> *I'm involved in your Industry much more than you know....*


Bullshit. You were wrong on everything. Your a fucking liar and a piece of shit.  Fuck off and die.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I've told you before I have Union Iron Worker friends and they have seen your posts and my responses. *
> *Believe you me you do provide quite a bit of humor.  *


You have no friends and definitely no iron workers . . . friends? Then you should know who they work for, please tell me who they work for.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Bullshit. You were wrong on everything. Your a fucking liar and a piece of shit.  Fuck off and die.



*No I'm not, you've been caught bullshitting and you don't like it when someone calls you out.*
*Your a classic salesman.*
*You've done everything, know everybody, been everywhere....*

*You are a full of shit LIAR and can Die and fuck off....*
*How's That.*
*Democrats do own the KKK.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have no friends and definitely no iron workers . . . friends? Then you should know who they work for, please tell me who they work for.


Quick, google something, I'm sure even then you will get it wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *No I'm not, you've been caught bullshitting and you don't like it when someone calls you out.*
> *Your a classic salesman.*
> *You've done everything, know everybody, been everywhere....*
> 
> ...


Quick prove that on one thing, just this one thing you aren't a complete and total worthless liar . . . company name, company name . . . still waiting.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *No I'm not, you've been caught bullshitting and you don't like it when someone calls you out.*
> *Your a classic salesman.*
> *You've done everything, know everybody, been everywhere....*
> 
> ...


What does a set up person do on a machine tool?   Give it a shot?  Do you think they know M00 or M01 and the difference?  What about random tool positions compared to static?  You quoted jobs that I told you were not machine operator jobs before you tried to justify your lies. Are you this bad at your job?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

Nunu, Are you employable?   Or on disability?


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have no friends and definitely no iron workers . . . friends? Then you should know who they work for, please tell me who they work for.


*Pound sand Rat.....I don't reveal ANYTHING like you do.*
*You and Andy can call each other and commiserate.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *No I'm not, you've been caught bullshitting and you don't like it when someone calls you out.*
> *Your a classic salesman.*
> *You've done everything, know everybody, been everywhere....*
> 
> ...


By attacking Andy, one of the most stand up guys in here, you show what a complete turd you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Pound sand Rat.....I don't reveal ANYTHING like you do.*
> *You and Andy can call each other and commiserate.*


Lying turd you are, a complete waste of time. Back into the box you go, I gave you a good long chance but you are a complete joke and a total loser.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Nunu, Are you employable?   Or on disability?


*I've stated what I do, and you are a salesman out of the Murrieta/Temecula area.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By attacking Andy, one of the most stand up guys in here, you show what a complete turd you are.


In the old days one of the other guys with maybe a different outlook from us would have stepped in.  Now, not so much.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By attacking Andy, *one of the most stand up guys in here*, you show what a complete turd you are.


*Really, gee how many times have I caught him in a Lie.......just because he posted Pics of his garden he's a stand up guy.*

*Got it.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I've stated what I do, and you are a salesman out of the Murrieta/Temecula area.*


Hey Nunu,

In the hierarchy of a machine shop, who has more pull?  The programmer, the set up guy, the maintenance guy or the scheduler?  Give it a shot? You can't make your self look worse.

By the way, I am a VP in a publicly traded company, so that would be a salesman with a title, you fucking asshole.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It will be awhile before the can design a robot to do what I do . . . wanna come try it some time?


You will be replaced by additive process before a robot will be put to the task you do so well. In big fabrication shop, welders are treated like princes.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I've stated what I do, and you are a salesman out of the Murrieta/Temecula area.*


Avon or Herbalife?


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying turd you are, a complete waste of time. Back into the box you go, I gave you a good long chance but you are a complete joke and a total loser.



*You see Rat head you come on this forum and tout Liberal Lies and then insult the person when they show you your wrong.*
*You've insulted the POTUS numerous times and you feel that's ok, when someone comes on here and calls you out for your *
*Liberal BULLSHIT you come unhinged.*
*You give NO ONE a Chance asswipe, this is a Free Country, and Freedom of speech and I will speak Freely the Truth.*
*You just don't like it because The President and his motives run completely contrary to your Liberal mentality.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Avon or Herbalife?


*Nope... and you can't think for yourself, you've stole Weezy's ignorant ramblings.*

*You'll never know..... I know you....and I set my own terms.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 7, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Nope... and you can't think for yourself, you've stole Weezy's ignorant ramblings.*
> 
> *You'll never know..... I know you....and I set my own terms.*


My guess was just fucking with you because Wez got to you.  If I had to guess, it would be a janitorial service. A legitimate business. You aren't a moron, even though you act like one. You are a bit off. You also are fucking lying sack of crap, especially when you get cornered in your stupid lies like, machine operators.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> My guess was just fucking with you because Wez got to you.  If I had to guess, it would be a janitorial service. A legitimate business. You aren't a moron, even though you act like one. You are a bit off. You also are fucking lying sack of crap, especially when you get cornered in your stupid lies like, machine operators.


*I wasn't caught in any Lie. *
*You were caught, and red handed.*
*I was channeling good ol William Jefferson Clinton, a Rhodes scholar who went on to become the first*
*President caught defining the usage of the word " is " , couple it together and you have the gun running club*
*HRC and other Democrats ( with a few Republicans ) created........ ISIS....old Iraqi Militia.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2017)

*Wez is a lying piece of crap that would NEVER say what he has to someones face about their Mother.*


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Who on this forum threatened any ones kids you lying piece of crap...*


You.  Any other questions?


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez is a lying piece of crap that would NEVER say what he has to someones face about their Mother.*


Careful, according to lion, that's the kind of talk that will get your ass stomped in person.


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I've told you before I have Union Iron Worker friends and they have seen your posts and my responses. *
> *Believe you me you do provide quite a bit of humor.  *


Liar


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Really, gee how many times have I caught him in a Lie.......*


Zero


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> In the old days one of the other guys with maybe a different outlook from us would have stepped in.  Now, not so much.


That's why we call them all nutters...


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *No I'm not, you've been caught bullshitting and you don't like it when someone calls you out.*
> *Your a classic salesman.*
> *You've done everything, know everybody, been everywhere....*
> 
> ...


coocoo


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I wasn't caught in any Lie. *
> *You were caught, and red handed.*
> *I was channeling good ol William Jefferson Clinton, a Rhodes scholar who went on to become the first*
> *President caught defining the usage of the word " is " , couple it together and you have the gun running club*
> *HRC and other Democrats ( with a few Republicans ) created........ ISIS....old Iraqi Militia.*


Stay out of Pizza shops around this guy...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Careful, according to lion, that's the kind of talk that will get your ass stomped in person.


As long as you stay hidden in anonymity, you can talk as much smack as you want, right Longhorn?


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> As long as you stay hidden in anonymity, you can talk as much smack as you want, right Longhorn?


What "smack", I'm just pointing out behavior from you and others, that got you so upset you started talking tough about someone getting their ass stomped in person.  It's your hypocrisy on full display, enjoy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's decent money for just standing around pushing buttons!
> 
> Seems some people in here would rather tell you about your business than learn something about something they know little about . . . I have dealt with that a bit myself over the years.


burger flipping, ice cream scooping, etc. etc.


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> As long as you stay hidden in anonymity, you can talk as much smack as you want, right Longhorn?


*The three of them , Rat, Andy and Wez are quite the liars when no rebuttal is offered. When a rebuttal is *
*introduced they immediately deflect.....*
*Case in point is Wez's behavior with the posts this am.*
*The other two can't handle when the game they play is thrown back at them.*
*Rat n Andy can be informative, but when the Liberal Boss calls them to block*
*the Truth .....their on it right away.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2017)

*Spola is another animal all together....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The three of them , Rat, Andy and Wez are quite the liars when no rebuttal is offered. When a rebuttal is *
> *introduced they immediately deflect.....*
> *Case in point is Wez's behavior with the posts this am.*
> *The other two can't handle when the game they play is thrown back at them.*
> ...


You continue to talk out your ass. My guys laughed their asses off when I told them about your stupidity.  One said, that is like saying a data entry clerk makes 15 an hour and you rebutting with the cost for the IT guy and the CPA. Fuck you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

*Princeton president: Sure, we use race in admissions decisions*
Ed Morrissey Aug 08, 2017 12:31 PM

“We do take race and ethnicity into account in building a diverse campus


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You continue to talk out your ass. My guys laughed their asses off when I told them about your stupidity.  One said, that is like saying a data entry clerk makes 15 an hour and you rebutting with the cost for the IT guy and the CPA. Fuck you.


My, My, My
Aren't we a little emotional today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

PURGE: Amid Leftist Fury, Google Fires Engineer Who Wrote Internal Memo Criticizing PC Groupthink


----------



## Torros (Aug 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Bullshit. You were wrong on everything. Your a fucking liar and a piece of shit.  Fuck off and die.


Since you are a VP of a publicly traded company do you feel it is wise to post like this? Yamazen must not care.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Documents Show DOJ Was in Panic Mode After Loretta Lynch's Secret Meeting With Bill Clinton Was Exposed


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 8, 2017)

Torros said:


> Since you are a VP of a publicly traded company do you feel it is wise to post like this? Yamazen must not care.


My personal image is my business. I am sure if they found it embarrassing they would take appropriate actions. Are you offended?


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *When a rebuttal is **introduced they immediately deflect.....*


Prove it.


----------



## Torros (Aug 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> My personal image is my business. I am sure if they found it embarrassing they would take appropriate actions. Are you offended?


No, just amused that you would hold Trump accountable for the language he uses and yet you choose to do the same. You exposed yourself as a hypocrite when you posted that you worked for a publicly traded company that is beholden to it's stock holders. 

Of all the posters on this forum you seem to be the one who. Yea, I won't go there. Don't want to stoop that low.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2017)

Torros said:


> No, just amused that you would hold Trump accountable for the language he uses and yet you choose to do the same. You exposed yourself as a hypocrite when you posted that you worked for a publicly traded company that is beholden to it's stock holders.
> 
> Of all the posters on this forum you seem to be the one who. Yea, I won't go there. Don't want to stoop that low.


Did you intend that to make sense?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 8, 2017)

Torros said:


> No, just amused that you would hold Trump accountable for the language he uses and yet you choose to do the same. You exposed yourself as a hypocrite when you posted that you worked for a publicly traded company that is beholden to it's stock holders.
> 
> Of all the posters on this forum you seem to be the one who. Yea, I won't go there. Don't want to stoop that low.


If my language was found offensive to you, I would certainly apologize. After 10 plus years through the sites here and the various forms, I long ago came to the conclusion to not post anything you would not say to a person face to face. It is why I gave up my moniker. So in reference, if NuNu and I were having our discussion in a restaurant, and you overheard my comments, and found them offensive, I would sincerely be sorry and would apologize.  In context to our discussions, my remarks were sort of a sign off.  No violence referenced, just ill will provoked as happens when acquaintances trade insults and barbs over the years.  Again, if you had found them offensive I would understand.

It is a little harder to understand your reasoning  you have posted. I can't recall having an issue with the POTUS "language". Obviously your amusement was strong enough to search my name, find my employer and post that information here. Again, I decided long ago to be transparent about who I am. The 30 people who have read this thread are mostly people who know who I am.  My employer is pretty sure who I am. Again, the 30 people who have read this thread might have some influence on my employment if they felt strongly enough to make an issue out of my language to the people I work with. I can't stop that.  People are who they are. They have their own motives.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Did you intend that to make sense?


To who?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> If my language was found offensive to you, I would certainly apologize. After 10 plus years through the sites here and the various forms, I long ago came to the conclusion to not post anything you would not say to a person face to face. *It is why I gave up my moniker.*


Didn't you say someone outed you and that was why you gave up your moniker?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

*Blackwater founder: It’s time to replace U.S. troops with military contractors in Afghanistan*
Allahpundit Aug 08, 2017 6:41 PM
Top Pick

“At what point do you say a conventional military approach in Afghanistan is not working?”


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't you say someone outed you and that was why you gave up your moniker?


I could have easily come back under a new moniker but chose just to use my name.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I could have easily come back under a new moniker but chose just to use my name.


So.....


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So.....


I chose not to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I chose not to.


Lezbehonest.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lezbehonest.


What am I not being honest about?  I had decided to be straight in my posts.  I got outed in the old soccer forum by a friend of a coach that had to plea guilty to sexual misconduct with a underage player. I never changed my moniker until the last crash of Socal Soccer and then decided to just use my name because I did not feel the need to hide behind a false front. What have I not been honest about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> What am I not being honest about?  I had decided to be straight in my posts.  I got outed in the old soccer forum by a friend of a coach that had to plea guilty to sexual misconduct with a underage player. I never changed my moniker until the last crash of Socal Soccer and then decided to just use my name because I did not feel the need to hide behind a false front. What have I not been honest about?


Just checkin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Todd Starnes School: Honors Classes Will be Decided by Skin Color, Not Intelligence


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Fake News: NBC News Phony Crop Rot Story Goes Viral


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Coming to your town,

1,000 African Migrants Armed With Sticks, Improvised Spears Storm Spanish Border


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

LIBS
Rep. Gregory Meeks has paid company owned by aide's wife nearly $200G from campaign funds


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Why is this news?
*SURPRISE: Oscars Academy Elects WHITE MAN New President...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

What a dick, you libs can have this pussy too.

*McConnell vents about 'excessive expectations'...*


----------



## Wez (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a dick, you libs can have this pussy too.
> 
> *McConnell vents about 'excessive expectations'...*


Lol, you reject anyone who expresses a  reasonable viewpoint and hate when your Shitler has bs called on him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, you reject anyone who expresses a  reasonable viewpoint and hate when your Shitler has bs called on him.


No, I just don't like wimpy fucks.


----------



## Wez (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I just don't like wimpy fucks.


You must hate the mirrors in your house.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> You must hate the mirrors in your house.


You are the self loathing, anti American fun house dweller.
Besides he will fit right in with your spinless party. You know, the party of the Kenyan? The chocolate milk toast president.


----------



## Wez (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm a gay, self loathing, anti American fun house dweller.


Speaking of...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Speaking of...


Original


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

*In New York State, a surprising flow of illegal emigrants*
Jazz Shaw Aug 09, 2017 10:41 AM

Vaya con Dios


----------



## Wez (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *In New York State, a surprising flow of illegal emigrants*
> Jazz Shaw Aug 09, 2017 10:41 AM
> 
> Vaya con Dios


Original


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Original


Information, you should try it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

So, is this good enough for you liberal, open border pricks?
*HOMELAND: 23% of all federal prisoners illegals...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Times, they are a changing.

*Married mum, 38, jailed for having sex with 14 and 15-year-old boys in ...*
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/.../mum-jailed-romp-underage-boys-lajiness-michigan-us...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

*Watch: Gorka schools pair of MSNBC hosts on radical Islamic terrorism and leaves them speechless*
*Recommended Stories*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this good enough for you liberal, open border pricks?
> *HOMELAND: 23% of all federal prisoners illegals...*


Federal custody is about 10% of all incarcerated in the US. For 23% of those to be illegals sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

*Feel good story of the day,*

*ICE Busts 36 Sex Offender Criminal Aliens in Sanctuary City*
by Bob Price


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, you reject anyone who expresses a  reasonable viewpoint and hate when your Shitler has bs called on him.


*Wez has been a member of this forum for just a little over a year.*
*The average cubicle worker reports to work @ 8:00 am and works until 5:00 pm*
*Five days a week.*
*Now we know Wez posts some on the weekend, but the majority of his posts originate*
*during working hours. Sometimes he posts early in the morning or late evening, but *
*still the majority is done during working hours.*

*7,559 posts over ( approximately ) 395 days*
*52 weeks in a year + 4 for the 30 days*
*56 x 5 ( Work days ) = 280*

*280 is 70.88 % of 395*
*70.88 % of 7559 = 5357.81*

*5357.81 / 280 =19.1*

*19.1 posts every work day*

*We'll approximate that he is an eight hour workday cubicle dweller.*

*2.38 posts every hour.*

*Every 25.21 min Wez posts.*

*The approx time to compose and post 5-7 min *
*( Internet info for Instagram, because he does search and post Pics )*

*We'll go with the high end of 7 min*

*So when Wez posts approximately 2 every 50.42 min*
*he's using 14 min of that time.*

*112 mins a day*
*112 x 5 ( Days ) = 560 mins a week.*

*That's 9.33 hours a week to post.*

*That's one full day + one hour and 33 mins out of*
*the following day he not working for his employer.*
*A week.*

*Let's assume he's making ...oh $ 30.00 and hour.*

*$ 30.00 x 9.33 = $ 279.90 a week his employer is *
*paying him and he's not working. Not to mention *
*who's equipment and service is he using.*
*That's $ 14,554.80 his employer is shelling out for him to*
*post on JUST this forum.*

*Now when I've said he's stealing from his employer you now *
*get an idea of the unproductive time employers lose when *
*employees do this......*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Watch: Gorka schools pair of MSNBC hosts on radical Islamic terrorism and leaves them speechless*
> *Recommended Stories*


Schooled?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Federal custody is about 10% of all incarcerated in the US. For 23% of those to be illegals sounds reasonable to me.


What is reasonable about paying billions to house criminals that shouldn't be here?


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2017)

*And that's something to Ponder !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Schooled?


Speechless.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is reasonable about paying billions to house criminals that shouldn't be here?


Where should we house them?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speechless.


He used a stupid metaphor and tried to add magic power to the worlds Islamic Terrorists but he never actually answered the question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Where should we house them?


Where ever they came from.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where ever they came from.


Most of them seem to be on route to deportation.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Watch: Gorka schools pair of MSNBC hosts on radical Islamic terrorism and leaves them speechless*
> *Recommended Stories*


Gorka and Miller have been given the role of making statements so outrageous that they make t's tweets look acceptable by comparison.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is reasonable about paying billions to house criminals that shouldn't be here?


Silly.  We're Outsourcing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez has been a member of this forum for just a little over a year.*
> *The average cubicle worker reports to work @ 8:00 am and works until 5:00 pm*
> *Five days a week.*
> *Now we know Wez posts some on the weekend, but the majority of his posts originate*
> ...


I am going to chill out myself, these liberal chumps are too easy anyway.
Thanks for the advise oh wise one, NONONONO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

I wonder if this guy is a liberal or conservative? Update! No I don't and either do you.
*Gym proudly bans cops, military...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if this guy is a liberal or conservative? Update! No I don't and either do you.
> *Gym proudly bans cops, military...*


I got no problem with it.
Its his business. He can run it any way he wants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got no problem with it.
> Its his business. He can run it any way he wants.


You are correct, just goes to show how messed up things are getting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

*How does this guy still have a job?*
*Skip Bayless: If black NFL players sat out week one to protest Colin Kaepernick’s treatment, it would really have an impact*
Allahpundit Aug 09, 2017 8:01 PM
Top Pick





“Most white people deep down know [Kaepernick] is right.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

NO SHIT!
CNN Reporters: The Democrats Are A Disaster, Leaderless, And In Complete Disarray


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *How does this guy still have a job?*
> *Skip Bayless: If black NFL players sat out week one to protest Colin Kaepernick’s treatment, it would really have an impact*
> Allahpundit Aug 09, 2017 8:01 PM
> Top Pick
> ...



*Kaep needs to stay away from Spike Lee, Clint Eastwood will give him some verbal pointers on *
*treatment of the Spike....*
*Kaep just needs to quit as a matter of fact..*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Kaep needs to stay away from Spike Lee, Clint Eastwood will give him some verbal pointers on *
> *treatment of the Spike....*
> *Kaep just needs to quit as a matter of fact..*


Kap was a great athlete, and a talented guy.
He was fine until he got pussy whipped by a racist, America hating, psychopath.

That said, he's a grown man, and has to sleep in the bed he made.
Most NFL fans love this country, and if you take a position counter to that, you may find yourself out of a job.
Its a simple decision for any NFL owner.
Do you take a bag full of shit with an aging talent, or do you pass?

I'd pass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kap was a great athlete, and a talented guy.
> He was fine until he got pussy whipped by a racist, America hating, psychopath.
> 
> That said, he's a grown man, and has to sleep in the bed he made.
> ...


Yet he's still one injury away from a gig once again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet he's still one injury away from a gig once again.


Is he a musician because I am pretty sure he can't dance, he has a bad knee, remember?
BTW, teams are pulling old guys out of retirement to avoid this embarrassment.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kap was a great athlete, and a talented guy.
> He was fine until he got pussy whipped by a racist, America hating, psychopath.
> 
> That said, he's a grown man, and has to sleep in the bed he made.
> ...



*Ditto.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet he's still one injury away from a gig once again.


*" one injury away from a gig once again "*

*gig1
ɡiɡ/
noun
noun: gig; plural noun: gigs

1.
historical
a light two-wheeled carriage pulled by one horse.
2.
a light, fast, narrow boat adapted for rowing or sailing.
verb
verb: gig; 3rd person present: gigs; gerund or present participle: gigging; past tense: gigged; past participle: gigged

1.
travel in a gig.
slang:*

*1. A job, usually in the entertainment injustry. 
2. An abbreviated form of "gigabyte." 
3. A verb meaning to use a spear-like implement to stab into a small animal such as a fish or frog.
1. For a day gig I do editing for the Food Channel. 
2. I have a 60-gig drive you can borrow. 
3. My cousin and I went out frog gigging last night.


Approval rating on Post # 7037






*


----------



## Wez (Aug 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a simple decision for any NFL owner.


Will he help you win and make money, nothing else matters.  Taking a knee is a side show...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Will he help you win and make money, nothing else matters.  Taking a knee is a side show...


Colin Kaepernick’s attempt to shed light on racial injustice in the NFL preseason by sitting and then kneeling during the national anthem has gained traction in the athletic world, with athletes from around sports -- but particularly in the NFL -- joining the San Francisco 49ers QB.

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/gallery/athletes-who-have-joined-colin-kaepernick-s-national-anthem-protest-091216


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Colin Kaepernick’s attempt to shed light on racial injustice in the NFL preseason by sitting and then kneeling during the national anthem has gained traction in the athletic world, with athletes from around sports -- but particularly in the NFL -- joining the San Francisco 49ers QB.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/gallery/athletes-who-have-joined-colin-kaepernick-s-national-anthem-protest-091216



*Racial Injustice.....pound Sand.*

*The only Racial Injustice that has been done to ANY African American was to those *
*who listened and bought into the crap sold by the Democrats since the sixties....*
*That includes just about every shooting where they tried to blame an Officer and *
*it was THEIR fault over the last five to seven years under Obama's administration.*
*Kaep was an ass, and a tool....*
*The NFL are a bunch of pussies, they should have sent him packing *
*the moment he did it the first time.*


----------



## xav10 (Aug 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Racial Injustice.....pound Sand.*
> 
> *The only Racial Injustice that has been done to ANY African American was to those *
> *who listened and bought into the crap sold by the Democrats since the sixties....*
> ...


It's amazing how you combine a drastically low IQ with hatred and ignorance and the willingness to shout it to the heavens with every post. Your stupidity makes my head explode. Again, I ask you, have you ever read a book? Did you have parents? This is a soccer parents blog, right? There is no way you are a father.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Racial Injustice.....pound Sand.*
> 
> *The only Racial Injustice that has been done to ANY African American was to those *
> *who listened and bought into the crap sold by the Democrats since the sixties....*
> ...


Ah yes, America the beautiful, no room for dissent, protests or any talk of injustice. We are a fascist state with strict guidelines concerning those that step out of line. America, Home of the Brave, Land of the free!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's amazing how you combine a drastically low IQ with hatred and ignorance and the willingness to shout it to the heavens with every post. Your stupidity makes my head explode. Again, I ask you, have you ever read a book? Did you have parents? This is a soccer parents blog, right? There is no way you are a father.


How can anyone disagree with anything in that post? You would have to be a commie, pinko bastard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2017)

*Who hired this lying bitch?*

*Pollak: Susan Rice’s Disgraceful Call for Appeasement on NKorea…*
by Joel B. Pollak


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2017)

Mandel
*The NYT is okay with sexism so long as the target is Sarah *


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's amazing how you combine a drastically low IQ with hatred and ignorance and the willingness to shout it to the heavens with every post. Your stupidity makes my head explode. Again, I ask you, have you ever read a book? Did you have parents? This is a soccer parents blog, right? There is no way you are a father.


*A poorly worded insult, nice try though.*
*Look back at your most recent posts and the IQ stands out like a sore thumb, you're only *
*hurting yourself with this infantile mockery.*


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2017)

nononono said:


> *you're only **hurting yourself with this infantile mockery.*


Irony alert


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Irony alert


*Keep talking like that and you could possibly get your ass stomped in *
*the dirt.....*


----------



## Wez (Aug 10, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Keep talking like that and you could possibly get your ass stomped in *
> *the dirt.....*


Internet bravado thick in nutter land...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

Where is that Dick, x5 1/2?
Locked Up: Liberal College Student Heading To Jail For Registering Dead People
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/08/11/locked-up-liberal-college-student-heading-to-jail-for-registering-dead-people-n2367283


----------



## Wez (Aug 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is that Dick, x5 1/2?
> Locked Up: Liberal College Student Heading To Jail For Registering Dead People
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/08/11/locked-up-liberal-college-student-heading-to-jail-for-registering-dead-people-n2367283


Oh look, Russians hacked our election and installed their orange puppet....

http://www.npr.org/2017/06/05/531649602/report-russia-launched-cyberattack-on-voting-vendor-ahead-of-election

*Russia Launched Cyberattack On Voting Vendor Ahead Of Election*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh look, Russians hacked our election and installed their orange puppet....
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2017/06/05/531649602/report-russia-launched-cyberattack-on-voting-vendor-ahead-of-election
> 
> *Russia Launched Cyberattack On Voting Vendor Ahead Of Election*


oh look what I found in your article:

"It is also important to note that none of our products perform the function of ballot marking, or tabulation of marked ballots."

Whiffffff!


----------



## xav10 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is that Dick, x5 1/2?
> Locked Up: Liberal College Student Heading To Jail For Registering Dead People
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/08/11/locked-up-liberal-college-student-heading-to-jail-for-registering-dead-people-n2367283


Joe, you need to take your head out of your idiot blogosphere that bombards your mushy brain with constant images of illegal alien violent criminals and liberal voter fraud people and climate change hoaxes. it's all craziness and you and yours have been brainwashed.


----------



## Wez (Aug 11, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> oh look what I found in your article:
> 
> "It is also important to note that none of our products perform the function of ballot marking, or tabulation of marked ballots."
> 
> Whiffffff!


It was a bullshit post to counter Gay Joe's nonsense post, but thanks for reading.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe, you need to take your head out of your idiot blogosphere that bombards your mushy brain with constant images of illegal alien violent criminals and liberal voter fraud people and climate change hoaxes. it's all craziness and you and yours have been brainwashed.


So the liberal fuck isn't in legal trouble?
 He didn't do it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> It was a bullshit post to counter Gay Joe's nonsense post, but thanks for reading.


I know dickheads like you don't deal in facts so you will be excused for your ignorance, again and again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh look, Russians hacked our election and installed their orange puppet....
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2017/06/05/531649602/report-russia-launched-cyberattack-on-voting-vendor-ahead-of-election
> 
> *Russia Launched Cyberattack On Voting Vendor Ahead Of Election*


From the npr article:
*"If *they had been successful, the hackers could have gained control of the infected computer." .......  

"Intelligence agency leaders say that Russia's attacks *did not change* any actual votes in the 2016 race".....

The sky is falling! Muahahahahaaaaaa....."bravado thick in nutter land", indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> It was a bullshit post to counter Gay Joe's nonsense post, but thanks for reading.


Right......
The bullshit was in your conclusion that..._* "Russians hacked our election and installed their orange puppet".*_...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> It was a bullshit post to counter Gay Joe's nonsense post, but thanks for reading.


Yeah right Rimbo


----------



## Wez (Aug 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right......
> The bullshit was in your conclusion that..._* "Russians hacked our election and installed their orange puppet".*_...


Right, same as voter fraud bullshit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Right, same as voter fraud bullshit.


What about voter fraud?
You posted bullshit about that too? 
Well I'm not surprised.
The sky is not falling....


----------



## Wez (Aug 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What about voter fraud?
> You posted bullshit about that too?
> Well I'm not surprised.
> The sky is not falling....


Anything constructive you got to post this morning, or just looking for a fight?  Life is short, cheer up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yeah right Rimbo


Classic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Right, same as voter fraud bullshit.


3.000.000 at least.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 3.000.000 at least.


HRC kicked his ass by millions. Nobody disputes that. Doesn't matter really; but seems to matter to Trump and his "followers" because they keep talking about it. They have a well-deserved inferiority complex. LOL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> HRC kicked his ass by millions. Nobody disputes that. Doesn't matter really; but seems to matter to Trump and his "followers" because they keep talking about it. They have a well-deserved inferiority complex. LOL.


Sounds like it matters to you.
What do you call the complex brought on you by Nov 8th?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like it matters to you.
> What do you call the complex brought on you by Nov 8th?


No complex. Unlike you, Joe, I accept reality. She got more votes. He won the election by getting more important votes. That's life. My opinion is that he's a shitty president and there seems to be a big cloud over all the dirty people he's involved with. All his policies favor the wealthy and the polluters. That's fact and not opinion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

I have nothing against women, if fact I own 2, but come on, they have no business in the business end of our military. This experiment will cost American lives.
Candidate Set To Be First Female Navy SEAL Quits After A Week Of Training


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> No complex. Unlike you, Joe, I accept reality. She got more votes. He won the election by getting more important votes. That's life. My opinion is that he's a shitty president and there seems to be a big cloud over all the dirty people he's involved with. All his policies favor the wealthy and the polluters. That's fact and not opinion.


Seems must be a pretty important word to you, you seem to like to use it.
What is the crime he seems to have committed dickhead?
Seems there is none at this point, does that seem correct?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Seems must be a pretty important word to you, you seem to like to use it.
> What is the crime he seems to have committed dickhead?
> Seems there is none at this point, does that seem correct?


Wtf are you talking about? Seems is a pretty simple word, not worth a discussion. I use it once above and I don't refer to any crime he may have committed, do I? Joe do yourself a favor. Stop thinkng that the gays and immigrants are coming to get you. Stop thinking that Trump won the popular vote. Acknowledge that Koch brothers and Kellianne (sp) and ivanka and jared all attend the same parties as schumer and Kennedys and the owners of The NY Times and Washington post. Wake up.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Internet bravado thick in nutter land...


*You write soooo well I had to return your penmanship to you..... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

WATCH: James Franco's Reaction To Professor Arguing Early Stage Abortion Isn't Immoral


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Right, same as voter fraud bullshit.



*Right here in this State, one of the biggest voter frauds pulled to date.......!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Wtf are you talking about? Seems is a pretty simple word, not worth a discussion. I use it once above and I don't refer to any crime he may have committed, do I? Joe do yourself a favor. Stop thinkng that the gays and immigrants are coming to get you. Stop thinking that Trump won the popular vote. Acknowledge that Koch brothers and Kellianne (sp) and ivanka and jared all attend the same parties as schumer and Kennedys and the owners of The NY Times and Washington post. Wake up.


You seem emotional today.


----------



## Wez (Aug 11, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Right here in this State, one of the biggest voter frauds pulled to date.......!*


Only in the nutter mind...


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only in the nutter mind...


*Your a Democrat and you will NOT accept the Truth.*
*It's a sad state of affairs when the Truth is proven, yet *
*the asshole still jumps off the bridge.....*


----------



## Wez (Aug 11, 2017)

nononono said:


> *It's a sad state of affairs when the Truth is proven*


I long ago stopped waiting for you to prove anything...nobody has that kinda time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> I long ago stopped waiting for you to prove anything...nobody has that kinda time.


Hillary does.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> I long ago stopped waiting for you to prove anything...nobody has that kinda time.


*You know right from wrong and that's all we need to convey to you......*


----------



## xav10 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You seem emotional today.


thanks for caring.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> thanks for caring.


Did you get a call from your fake stock broker? Maybe your fake business went broke? Those paper routes can be a bitch getting up early and those rubber bands are tricky.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you get a call from your fake stock broker? Maybe your fake business went broke? Those paper routes can be a bitch getting up early and those rubber bands are tricky.


Have you looked at the stock market? She got a call from me! And I haven't had a paper route in 50 years!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2017)

STARBUCKS ATTRACTS REFUGEES WITH LATENT TB
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/08/11/43-percent-latent-tb-rates-among-sub-saharan-refugees-san-diego-county-interviewed-jobs-starbucks/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> STARBUCKS ATTRACTS REFUGEES WITH LATENT TB
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/08/11/43-percent-latent-tb-rates-among-sub-saharan-refugees-san-diego-county-interviewed-jobs-starbucks/


No thanks, I brew my own.


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Have you looked at the stock market? She got a call from me! And I haven't had a paper route in 50 years!


*Maybe you should try one....again.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2017)

BEDMINSTER, N.J. — President Donald Trump has signed an emergency spending bill that will pump more than $2 billion into a program that allows veterans to receive private medical care at government expense.
Trump, who made improving veterans care a central campaign promise, signed the VA Choice and Quality Employment Act while at his New Jersey golf club on Saturday. The bill, which addresses a budget shortfall at the Department of Veteran Affairs that threatened medical care for thousands of veterans, provides $2.1 billion to continue funding the Veterans Choice Program, which allows veterans to seek private care.

Another $1.8 billion will go to core VA health programs, including 28 leases for new VA medical facilities.

entire article:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-signs-bill-to-fund-veterans-medical-care-program/ar-AApVBAk?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2017)

*Econ Model: RAISE Act Will Boost U.S. Wages for Decades*
by Neil Munro


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2017)

xav10 said:


> HRC kicked his ass by millions. Nobody disputes that. Doesn't matter really; but seems to matter to Trump and his "followers" because they keep talking about it. They have a well-deserved inferiority complex. LOL.


Really? Your post get more juvenile by the day..


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 14, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> BEDMINSTER, N.J. — President Donald Trump has signed an emergency spending bill that will pump more than $2 billion into a program that allows veterans to receive private medical care at government expense.
> Trump, who made improving veterans care a central campaign promise, signed the VA Choice and Quality Employment Act while at his New Jersey golf club on Saturday. The bill, which addresses a budget shortfall at the Department of Veteran Affairs that threatened medical care for thousands of veterans, provides $2.1 billion to continue funding the Veterans Choice Program, which allows veterans to seek private care.
> 
> Another $1.8 billion will go to core VA health programs, including 28 leases for new VA medical facilities.
> ...


THAT if not a con job of a story, is news.  And if so, an important story I hope ALL news associations treat with the same level of "headline" space on their various platforms as they would regardless of politics and parties.  Of course, it seems to have happened at the same time of other important news events which is a shame as to timing.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> THAT if not a con job of a story, is news.  And if so, an important story I hope ALL news associations treat with the same level of "headline" space on their various platforms as they would regardless of politics and parties.  Of course, it seems to have happened at the same time of other important news events which is a shame as to timing.


*Trash Bob...Pure White Trash....*
*That's what you are, you support Criminals.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Trash Bob...Pure White Trash....*
> *That's what you are, you support Criminals.*


The bouncing off your ill-conceived posts he does is all that keeps you relevant . . . comic relief.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 14, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Trash Bob...Pure White Trash....*
> *That's what you are, you support Criminals.*


Fandango may be onto something.  nono may be a savant.   An idiot savant, but a savant nonetheless.  This senseless retort to my comment on the newsworthiness of a Veterans spending bill may have support for Fandango's  view. 

Or he's an idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Fandango may be onto something.  nono may be a savant.   An idiot savant, but a savant nonetheless.  This senseless retort to my comment on the newsworthiness of a Veterans spending bill may have support for Fandango's  view.
> 
> Or he's an idiot.


The latter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2017)

No go zones



WATCH — KASSAM ON TUCKER: LEADERS WITH CHILDREN MORE INVESTED IN FUTURE OF THEIR NATIONS
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/08/14/kassam-tucker-leaders-children-invested-future-nations/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2017)

Exclusive: Farage’s Foreword for ‘No Go Zones,’ Out Today…

‘…A warning sign to America… demand integration before it is too late’
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/08/14/exclusive-nigel-farages-foreword-for-raheem-kassams-no-go-zones-book-out-today/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

I fear we will be living with the results of electing someone based on skin color alone, for many years to come,

Rouhani's New Threat Proves Obama's Nuclear Deal Wasn't All that Binding After All


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

*CBS: Hey, guess how Iceland “virtually eliminated” Down Syndrome?*
Ed Morrissey Aug 15, 2017 12:01 PM

“What kind of a society do you want to live in?”


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CBS: Hey, guess how Iceland “virtually eliminated” Down Syndrome?*
> Ed Morrissey Aug 15, 2017 12:01 PM
> 
> “What kind of a society do you want to live in?”



"it’s an indictment of the utilitarianism, moral relativism, and *rot that has infected the West*"

You're anti-American, we get it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> "it’s an indictment of the utilitarianism, moral relativism, and *rot that has infected the West*"
> 
> You're anti-American, we get it.


Sounds like you agree with the killing of people who aren't perfect, like you,does that remind you of anyone Adolf?
You are probably the only one in here that would come up with that response from my post.
That is saying a lot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

In The Suck: A Guide To How Bad The Democratic Party Is Right Now


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

Sounds familiar,
ESPN’s Smith: No White Person Has the Right to Tell a Black Person When to Protest Something


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

Kassam on ‘No Go Zones’: From Statue Destruction to Muslim Migration, the Left Wants to Erase America


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like you agree with the killing of people who aren't perfect


You are for the death penalty hypocrite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> You are for the death penalty hypocrite.


Yes, but they're not innocents.


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, but they're not innocents.


You hope, but don't know.


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Fandango may be onto something.  nono may be a savant.   An idiot savant, but a savant nonetheless.  This senseless retort to my comment on the newsworthiness of a Veterans spending bill may have support for Fandango's  view.
> 
> Or he's an idiot.


*Nah......I'm just an average Human who possesses a lot of sharp knives in my kit.*

*You could to if you weren't such a piece crap...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> You hope, but don't know.


Trust in the courts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

It's a start.

*Texas permanently bans taxpayer funding of abortion...*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CBS: Hey, guess how Iceland “virtually eliminated” Down Syndrome?*
> Ed Morrissey Aug 15, 2017 12:01 PM
> 
> “What kind of a society do you want to live in?”


What is your problem with this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> What is your problem with this?


Why would you ask that? You already know.


----------



## Wez (Aug 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trust in the courts.


Like Sheriff Joe, lol?


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> "it’s an indictment of the utilitarianism, moral relativism, and *rot that has infected the West*"
> 
> You're anti-American, we get it.



*The South Sea Islanders practiced a form of " Culling " which inadvertently *
*developed a very very strong breed of Humans....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Like Sheriff Joe, lol?


He's not the court.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2017)

Charlottesville violence spurs efforts for removal

JOHN BACON AND BETH WARREN

USA TODAY NETWORK

The violent fallout from a decision by city officials in Charlottesville, Virginia, to remove a statue of Robert E. Lee from a city park has energized efforts to eliminate Confederate symbols across the nation.

One state at the center of the drive is Kentucky, a Civil War border state where the man being held on suspicion of second-degree murder in the Virginia violence was raised. James Fields Jr., accused of slamming his car into counterprotesters near a white nationalist rally, went to high school about 80 miles northwest of Louisville.

In Louisville, more than 150 people rallied Monday at a bronze statue of Confederate officer John B. Castleman, shouting “Mayor Fischer, take it down!”

Greg Fischer has asked the public arts commission to develop a list of statues potentially tied to racism and slavery “in preparation for a community conversation about their display.”

Carol Kraemer, a co-founder of the Louisville chapter of Showing Up for Racial Justice, helped organize the rally. She told the crowd that symbols of slavery should not be celebrated at a time when black people are being killed by police, Muslims are facing attack and immigrants are being deported.

“This is not just about a statue,” Kraemer told the crowd. “This is about institutionalized racism.”

Meanwhile, at a rally 75 miles to the east in Lexington, Mayor Jim Gray drew cheers for his decision to remove two Confederate statues from public grounds. And the Kentucky chapter of the NAACP said it wants a statue of Confederate President Jefferson Davis removed from the state Capitol Rotunda.

Protesters in North Carolina took a more direct approach Monday, toppling a statue of a Confederate soldier near the courthouse in downtown Durham. Video from the scene shows protesters using a strap to pull down the statue, with some then kicking it as others cheered.

The event drew a gentle rebuke from Gov. Roy Cooper on Twitter: "The racism and deadly violence in Charlottesville is unacceptable, but there is a better way to remove these monuments. #Durham."

In Nashville, protesters demanded that a bust of Nathan Bedford Forrest, a Confederate officer who later helped lead the KKK, be removed from the state Capitol. 

Gov. Bill Haslam issued a statement saying Forrest should not be honored in the Capitol and urged state commissions that oversee historical statues "to act."

Not all Confederate statuary is in the South — there are more than 700 across at least 31 states. Kentucky, Missouri, West Virginia and Maryland were all border states aligned with the Union that also provided plenty of Confederate soldiers, and have monuments that reflect the southern sympathies. 

Union states such as Massachusetts, Iowa and Pennsylvania also have a few monuments, along with states that in 1861 were territories, such as Montana, Arizona and Oklahoma. 

In Maryland, Baltimore Mayor Catherine Pugh on Monday pledged to remove Confederates statues, saying they could be moved to Confederate military cemeteries or possibly sent to universities that have expressed interest. And Gov. Larry Hogan issued a statement Tuesday said he would ask the State House Trust to remove a statue of Justice Robert B. Haney from the grounds.

Maryland-born Haney was chief justice of the U.S. Supreme Court for the 1857 Dred Scott ruling that determined slaves were the property of their owners and not U.S. citizens.

"The time has come to make clear the difference between properly acknowledging our past and glorifying the darkest chapters of our history," Hogan said in a statement. "I believe removing the Justice Roger B. Taney statue from the State House grounds is the right thing to do.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2017/08/15/battle-over-civil-war-monuments-prompts-rallies-across-usa/567798001/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Like Sheriff Joe, lol?


You mean the soon to be pardoned Sheriff Joe?


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the soon to be pardoned Sheriff Joe?


Wouldn't surprise me, one racist bigot protecting another.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2017)

*Poll Results*
*Do you support moving Confederate statues away from government buildings and spaces?*

34%
Yes


59%
No


7%
I’m not sure

Total responses: 708,353 votes
http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp&inst=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, one racist bigot protecting another.


You are profiling again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2017)

Oregon Gov Signs Most Progressive Abortion Legislation in History

Oregon Gov. Kate Brown signed a sweeping bill Tuesday that will give residents and illegal immigrants access to free abortions by forcing insurers and taxpayers to pay for them.

The law, which Brown called the most progressive reproductive health policy in the country, will put $10.2 million in tax dollars toward abortions, contraception, sexually transmitted infection tests, cancer screenings, vasectomies and other reproductive health services in Medicaid from 2017 through 2019.

*Abortions must now be covered 100 percent by all insurance policies, without a copay or deductible. HB 3391 also establishes a $10 million fund for illegal immigrants’ reproductive “care,” of which $500 thousand is estimated to be spent covering abortions.*

*In addition, by passing HB 3391, Gov. Brown and Oregon Democrats are endangering billions in federal funding because HB 3391 violates the federal Weldon Amendment. **(LifeNews)*


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are profiling again.


Not at all, profiling would be when you make judgments on the unknown, both racist Joe and racist Trump are very known.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Poll Results*
> *Do you support moving Confederate statues away from government buildings and spaces?*
> 
> 34%
> ...


Gee, an open poll anybody can respond to.  How professional!!!

How many times did you vote?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not at all, profiling would be when you make judgments on the unknown, both racist Joe and racist Trump are very known.


I wonder if BJ Clinton still thinks the Kenyan should be serving him coffee? I wonder if the Kenyan still calls his grandmother, who raised him, a typical white person? I wonder if the Kenyan still goes to rev Wrights church? I wonder if the Kenyan is still friends with Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dorn?


----------



## Wez (Aug 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if BJ Clinton still thinks the Kenyan should be serving him coffee? I wonder if the Kenyan still calls his grandmother, who raised him, a typical white person? I wonder if the Kenyan still goes to rev Wrights church? I wonder if the Kenyan is still friends with Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dorn?


If it makes you feel better that you are a racist and you idolize racists, to think other people are racist, that's fine we understand.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Gee, an open poll anybody can respond to.  How professional!!!
> 
> How many times did you vote?


Take it up MSNLSD
I voted once.
How 'bout you Magoo? You spend your morning trying to alter the poll by a % point?
Good luck with that pinhead. Geeezzzusss....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> If it makes you feel better that you are a racist and you idolize racists, to think other people are racist, that's fine we understand.


Just pointing out what you refuse to, shitface.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Take it up MSNLSD
> I voted once.
> How 'bout you Magoo? You spend your morning trying to alter the poll by a % point?
> Good luck with that pinhead. Geeezzzusss....


I stay away from those bogus polls.  One that I do follow closely is the Rasmussen daily presidential approval poll.  Around the first of the month, when t was blaming everybody but himself for his leadership failures, his Rasmussen Approval Index (Strongly Approve minus Strongly Disapprove) sunk to his lowest level yet,  -26.  Only w in the last month of his reign has recorded lower numbers than that.  Then when t started talking tough with North Korea, he got all the way up to -15.  Last weekend's disastrous foot-in-mouth attacks have lowered him back down to -23.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/trump_administration/trump_approval_index_history


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2017)

espola said:


> I stay away from those bogus polls.  One that I do follow closely is the Rasmussen daily presidential approval poll.  Around the first of the month, when t was blaming everybody but himself for his leadership failures, his Rasmussen Approval Index (Strongly Approve minus Strongly Disapprove) sunk to his lowest level yet,  -26.  Only w in the last month of his reign has recorded lower numbers than that.  Then when t started talking tough with North Korea, he got all the way up to -15.  Last weekend's disastrous foot-in-mouth attacks have lowered him back down to -23.
> 
> http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/trump_administration/trump_approval_index_history


I tried to find something from Rasmussen or Pew that was current...Pew had a poll five or six years ago and the numbers were close to what the unscientific poll MSN is conducting is showing...
Trump is a buffoon, he can't help himself....you can relate to that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> If it makes you feel better that you are a racist and you idolize racists, to think other people are racist, that's fine we understand.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if BJ Clinton still thinks the Kenyan should be serving him coffee? I wonder if the Kenyan still calls his grandmother, who raised him, a typical white person? I wonder if the Kenyan still goes to rev Wrights church? I wonder if the Kenyan is still friends with Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dorn?


"I can no more disavow Reverend Wright, than I can my own white grandmother".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "I can no more disavow Reverend Wright, than I can my own white grandmother".


Republi-klan, 40 years of providing a new home for the hardcore southern racists is showing results.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, one racist bigot protecting another.


*Hey LIAR....yes you....you are the Racist.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2017)

*Look Democratic thug operatives posing as Police in the *
*sixties doing the " Parties Bidding ", that's the REAL TRUTH !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oregon Gov Signs Most Progressive Abortion Legislation in History
> 
> Oregon Gov. Kate Brown signed a sweeping bill Tuesday that will give residents and illegal immigrants access to free abortions by forcing insurers and taxpayers to pay for them.
> 
> ...


There's more,
This bill allows abortions for any reason, at any time during the pregnancy, that's right. Even for gender selection. How is that for progress? The vast number of babies aborted for gender selection are female and all feminists support abortion, doesn't make much sense now, does it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

*Poll: Majority Says Immigrants Should Adopt American Culture*
by John Binder


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

Soros-Funded Groups AstroTurf DACA Protests at White House


----------



## Booter (Aug 17, 2017)

Trump isolated as US military, business and political leaders condemn racism

Trump disbanded two business advisory councils after eight CEOs resigned in three days following the president's Saturday remarks.

Five of the US Joint Chiefs of Staff spoke out against white supremacy, in rare public statements on national politics.

Former Presidents George H.W. Bush and George W. Bush issued a joint statement, condemning "racial bigotry, anti-Semitism, and hatred in all forms."

Congressional Republicans distanced themselves from Trump, though not all condemned him by name, and there were no resignations in the administration.

Ivanka Trump, the president's high-profile daughter, remained silent despite the widespread outrage.
Trump won the presidency in 2016 on his reputation as a business leader, pledging to work with the country's corporations to "make America great again".
But on Wednesday Trump announced he would be disbanding his two business advisory groups, after eight business leaders resigned in three days.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/08/17/politics/donald-trump-statement-fallout/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

Wez, can you give us your expert opinion from the all poles you have experience with?
*Sperm count in western men has dropped over 50 percent since 1973, paper finds*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

Darby Explains Antifa: Same as Occupy, Black Lives Matter


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

*Chomsky: Antifa is a ‘major gift to the right’*
John Sexton Aug 17, 2017 3:21 PM
Top Pick

“what they do is often wrong in principle”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2017)

Booter said:


> Trump isolated as US military, business and political leaders condemn racism
> 
> Trump disbanded two business advisory councils after eight CEOs resigned in three days following the president's Saturday remarks.
> 
> ...


"Racism is evil -- and those who cause violence in its name are criminals and thugs, including KKK, neo-Nazis, white supremacists, and other hate groups are repugnant to everything we hold dear as Americans,"
"Those who spread violence in the name of bigotry strike at the very core of America,"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Racism is evil -- and those who cause violence in its name are criminals and thugs, including KKK, neo-Nazis, white supremacists, and other hate groups are repugnant to everything we hold dear as Americans,"
> "Those who spread violence in the name of bigotry strike at the very core of America,"


Sounds pretty clear to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

MAKING AMERICA GREAT AGAIN.

*We’re putting in a speed lane for immigration hearings*
Jazz Shaw Aug 17, 2017 4:41 PM
Top Pick





About time


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

*Horowitz: The Real Race War*
by David Horowitz


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

Lets see how much air time this tidbit gets tonight,
Wasserman Schultz's Former IT Aide Indicted


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

We need more truck control, too many trucks on the streets.

Truck Ramming Terror: Ploughs into Crowd at BARCELONA Tourist Spot


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds pretty clear to me.


Yeah...but you're not a dimwitted droll.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah...but you're not a dimwitted droll.


It is amazing these dopes are more interested in blaming trump for something he didn't say but something he did say.


----------



## Wez (Aug 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We need more truck control, too many trucks on the streets.
> 
> Truck Ramming Terror: Ploughs into Crowd at BARCELONA Tourist Spot


Yea, it's tough to get guns in EU, easier to get vehicles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is amazing these dopes are more interested in blaming trump for something he didn't say but something he did say.


I assume that sentence made sense to you when you wrote and posted it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Chomsky: Antifa is a ‘major gift to the right’*
> John Sexton Aug 17, 2017 3:21 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> “what they do is often wrong in principle”


Looks like Im not the only one who understands that antifa is a leftist organization.
I wonder if espola agrees with Chomsky too.
Its been awhile since I agreed with a dirty commie.
I agree with him here on a couple things.
One of them being, that antifa is, and does represent, commie sympathies.


----------



## Wez (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like Im not the only one who understands that antifa is a leftist organization.
> I wonder if espola agrees with Chomsky too.
> Its been awhile since I agreed with a dirty commie.
> I agree with him here on a couple things.
> One of them being, that antifa is, and does represent, commie sympathies.


In the case of antifa there is some communist themes but you use that label for everybody you dislike


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> In the case of antifa there is some communist themes but you use that label for everybody you dislike


I dislike commies, true.
I dont think everyone I dislike is a commie, however.
Antifa are commie to the bone.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like Im not the only one who understands that antifa is a leftist organization.
> I wonder if espola agrees with Chomsky too.
> Its been awhile since I agreed with a dirty commie.
> I agree with him here on a couple things.
> One of them being, that antifa is, and does represent, commie sympathies.


Communism is a political/economic theory that looks pretty on paper, but has failed everywhere it has been attempted in practice.  The only thing remaining is the "commie" blurb brainless twits toss around when they can't think of anything intelligent to say.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dislike commies, true.
> I dont think everyone I dislike is a commie, however.
> Antifa are commie to the bone.


Clueless.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Your white flag, lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Communism is a political/economic theory that looks pretty on paper, but has failed everywhere it has been attempted in practice.  The only thing remaining is the "commie" blurb brainless twits toss around when they can't think of anything intelligent to say.


Why dont you let antifa in on the secret?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, it's tough to get guns in EU, easier to get vehicles.


See Charlottesville for comparison ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I assume that sentence made sense to you when you wrote and posted it?


It only makes sense to someone with an open,honest mind. Sorry.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds pretty clear to me.


Weird how the Joint Chiefs of the Armed Services had to tweet out reminders that our fighting forces don't tolerate racism, the day after trump's nice little trump tower lobby discussion. 

Maybe it was less clear to them?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2017)

espola said:


> Communism is a political/economic theory that looks pretty on paper, but has failed everywhere it has been attempted in practice.  The only thing remaining is the "commie" blurb brainless twits toss around when they can't think of anything intelligent to say.


Kinda like cursing it shows an innate ignorance and lack of vocabulary.


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2017)

One more step toward our peaceful existence under our Robot overlords..

http://newatlas.com/tikad-gun-toting-drone-military/50946/

*Machine gun-toting drone threatens to change combat forever*


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> One more step toward our peaceful existence under our Robot overlords..
> 
> http://newatlas.com/tikad-gun-toting-drone-military/50946/
> 
> *Machine gun-toting drone threatens to change combat forever*


We all bow before our new killer robot masters.


----------



## Booter (Aug 18, 2017)

Making America Great Again - LOL!  Trump the great businessman now has it that no CEO will touch him with a 10 foot pole.  #GOP the party of failure.

“In American history, we’ve never had business leaders decline national service when requested by the president,” said Jeffrey Sonnenfeld, a professor of organizational behavior at the Yale School of Management. “They’ve now turned their backs on him.”

By Tuesday evening, a consensus had emerged among many of the chief executives on the policy forum. Having stood with the president in recent months even as he advanced positions they vehemently opposed, including tough immigration policies and withdrawing the United States from the Paris climate accord, many executives felt his apparent tolerance for white nationalist violence was a bridge too far.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/16/business/trumps-council-ceos.html


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

*Wez the Rat.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2017)

Wez said:


>


All American, agreed. Send the illegals back from where they came and let's stop wasting our tax money on them.  Now.


----------



## Torros (Aug 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Communism is a political/economic theory that looks pretty on paper, but has failed everywhere it has been attempted in practice.  The only thing remaining is the "commie" blurb brainless twits toss around when they can't think of anything intelligent to say.


You can add you calling posters racist  as brainless as well.


----------



## Torros (Aug 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> In the case of antifa there is some communist themes but you use that label for everybody you dislike


Expand on that thought about "some communist themes". Be specific.


----------



## Torros (Aug 18, 2017)

espola said:


> We all bow before our new killer robot masters.


And what President moved us in this direction?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda like cursing it shows an innate ignorance and lack of vocabulary.


Wez, are you listening?


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2017)

Torros said:


> Expand on that thought about "some communist themes". Be specific.


Google antifa and checkout the wiki.


----------



## Torros (Aug 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Google antifa and checkout the wiki.


You posted it. Let's see what you think. Let's see if you can do more then copy and paste.


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2017)

Torros said:


> You posted it. Let's see what you think. Let's see if you can do more then copy and paste.


I got nothin to prove here, do you?


----------



## Torros (Aug 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> I got nothin to prove here, do you?


You posted it. So let's hear why? Based off of your previous post on this forum you appear to have a lot to prove.


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2017)

Torros said:


> Based off of your previous post on this forum you appear to have a lot to prove.


Oh, which one is that?


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, which one is that?



*Which one ?*

*Stupid....*
*LIAR.....*

*There's two.*


----------



## Torros (Aug 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, which one is that?


You're going to have to give me some time to respond. It will probably take me days to copy all of those post of yours.


----------



## Wez (Aug 18, 2017)

Torros said:


> You're going to have to give me some time to respond. It will probably take me days to copy all of those post of yours.


You know who else gives long winded, rambling, responses....lion....


----------



## Torros (Aug 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> You know who else gives long winded, rambling, responses....lion....


I love it. You're so concerned that I'm Lion. Why, is Lion in your head? He must be because you seem to be spending time thinking about him.

Roar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2017)

Torros said:


> I love it. You're so concerned that I'm Lion. Why, is Lion in your head? He must be because you seem to be spending time thinking about him.
> 
> Roar.


Lots of empty space in there.


----------



## Torros (Aug 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> In the case of antifa there is some communist themes but you use that label for everybody you dislike


Still no answer. Why are you afraid to answer? Maybe because you have no idea how to answer?

Roar.


----------



## Torros (Aug 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> You know who else gives long winded, rambling, responses....lion....


You know who else gives lame responses like you? Espola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All American, agreed. Send the illegals back from where they came and let's stop wasting our tax money on them.  Now.


How much? Who told you it was a waste?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2017)

Torros said:


> Still no answer. Why are you afraid to answer? Maybe because you have no idea how to answer?
> 
> Roar.


Do you equate hate groups with those that protest their existence?


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Torros said:


> I love it. You're so concerned that I'm Lion. Why, is Lion in your head? He must be because you seem to be spending time thinking about him.
> 
> Roar.


*He's probably worried about an impromptu meeting after the disparaging remarks he made ........*
*Poor Poor Wez never spent much time with a boomerang as a youth.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How much? Who told you it was a waste?



*Wooo boy ......that child Rat is gunna have a thick head as a grown up.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How much? Who told you it was a waste?


Too much and your union.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you equate hate groups with those that protest their existence?


Tomato Tomato


----------



## Torros (Aug 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you equate hate groups with those that protest their existence?


Why would I? Hate groups, like the KKK, Nazis, Black Panthers are terrorist. I would gladly protest those groups. Do you agree?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> You know who else gives long winded, rambling, responses....lion....


Fuck off coward...short enough?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 19, 2017)

Torros said:


> Why would I? Hate groups, like the KKK, Nazis, Black Panthers are terrorist. I would gladly protest those groups. Do you agree?


Again, people here equating mass murderers and major centuries-old hate organizations with a 60's extremist group with fewer than 10 dead bodies attached to its entire history...most of them its own members. Showing your true colors as a real racist. Isn't Torros a Mexican name? Shouldn't La Raza be added to your list?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too much and your union.


Details please.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tomato Tomato


So that would be a yes. Interesting that you would seek to legitimize the concerns of the aryan nation as legit and put those that do oppose said concerns on equal ground with them. You side with the dividers, but one of the main tenets of Obama haters was that they said he was a divider . . . so, if that were true, (which it wasn't it only divided the racists from the rest of us)  you are A. a hypocrite and B. have chosen to side with the haters, the racists, the aryan nation, those with a history of murder leading up to and including, Charlottesville. We will see what you and your friends do next.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2017)

*Lights Out: Eclipse to Have Big Impact on California Power*
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESSAUG. 18, 2017, 7:31 P.M. E.D.T.


SACRAMENTO, Calif. — When the moon passes in front of the sun during Monday's eclipse California will lose enough solar energy to power more than 1.5 million homes, a figure that underscores the state's growing reliance on energy from the sun.

California has rapidly deployed renewable energy and now produces 40 percent of the nation's solar power. The eclipse presents an unusual challenge for those who manage the state's power grid because the solar energy will drop off and re-emerge more quickly than during usual conditions involving clouds or nightfall.

For about three hours Monday, there will be diminished solar power available.

Grid managers say they've been preparing extensively for more than a year and are confident nobody will lose power. They'll ramp up other sources of power, mainly hydroelectric and natural gas, as the sky darkens and ramp them back down as the sun re-emerges.

more:
https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2017/08/18/us/ap-us-eclipse-solar-energy.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2017)

Torros said:


> Why would I? Hate groups, like the KKK, Nazis, Black Panthers are terrorist. I would gladly protest those groups. Do you agree?


Are the Black Panthers a thing still? I thought they were now the Gray Panthers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How much? Who told you it was a waste?





Hüsker Dü said:


> So that would be a yes. Interesting that you would seek to legitimize the concerns of the aryan nation as legit and put those that do oppose said concerns on equal ground with them. You side with the dividers, but one of the main tenets of Obama haters was that they said he was a divider . . . so, if that were true, (which it wasn't it only divided the racists from the rest of us)  you are A. a hypocrite and B. have chosen to side with the haters, the racists, the aryan nation, those with a history of murder leading up to and including, Charlottesville. We will see what you and your friends do next.


You got all that out of tomato tomato?
More babble from the rube.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Lights Out: Eclipse to Have Big Impact on California Power*
> By THE ASSOCIATED PRESSAUG. 18, 2017, 7:31 P.M. E.D.T.
> 
> 
> ...


Fake news, we will see little effect . . . think Y2K.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More babble from the rube.


Details please.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fake news, we will see little effect . . . think Y2K.


You wouldn't know "fake news" if it kicked you in the crotch...
Did you bother to even read the article?


----------



## Wez (Aug 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck off coward...short enough?


Bravo, much better than you pretending to be a tough guy!


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fake news, we will see little effect . . . think Y2K.


Yesterday's peak solar energy contribution was about 9600 Megawatts about 1pm, when the system demand was about 35000 MW.  The daily solar power curve looks pretty much the same from day to day when there is not much cloud cover over the state --

http://www.caiso.com/Pages/TodaysOutlook.aspx

See Yesterday's Renewables, 4th graph down.

It will be interesting to see how the curve is bent on Monday.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bravo, much better than me pretending to be a tough guy!


Right!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bravo, much better than you pretending to be a tough guy!


He wants to be like Trump so badly he even mimics his false bravado.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He wants to be like Trump so badly he even mimics his false bravado.


You want to be liked so much your willing to stick your nose up your doppelgangers ass...pathetic.


----------



## Wez (Aug 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You want to be liked so much your willing to stick your nose up your doppelgangers ass...pathetic.


He just sees what everyone else does.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> He just sees what everyone else does.


Stating the obvious (factual things) really bugs the far righties, they prefer the comfort of their made up fantasyland where they see themselves as relevant.


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Lights Out: Eclipse to Have Big Impact on California Power*
> By THE ASSOCIATED PRESSAUG. 18, 2017, 7:31 P.M. E.D.T.
> 
> 
> ...




*That's just funny as hell.....oh jerry who ya gunna blame now ?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2017)

This is cool....

LYNCHBURG, Tenn. — Fawn Weaver was on vacation in Singapore last summer when she first read about Nearest Green, the Tennessee slave who taught Jack Daniel how to make whiskey.

Green’s existence had long been an open secret, but in 2016 Brown-Forman, the company that owns the Jack Daniel Distillery here, made international headlines with its decision to finally embrace Green’s legacy and significantly change its tours to emphasize his role.

“It was jarring that arguably one of the most well-known brands in the world was created, in part, by a slave,” said Ms. Weaver, 40, an African-American real estate investor and author.

Determined to see the changes herself, she was soon on a plane from her home in Los Angeles to Nashville. But when she got to Lynchburg, she found no trace of Green. “I went on three tours of the distillery, and nothing, not a mention of him,” she said.

Rather than leave, Ms. Weaver dug in, determined to uncover more about Green and persuade Brown-Forman to follow through on its promise to recognize his role in creating America’s most famous whiskey. She rented a house in downtown Lynchburg, and began contacting Green’s descendants, dozens of whom still live in the area.

Scouring archives in Tennessee, Georgia and Washington, D.C., she created a timeline of Green’s relationship with Daniel, showing how Green had not only taught the whiskey baron how to distill, but had also gone to work for him after the Civil War, becoming what Ms. Weaver believes is the first black master distiller in America. By her count, she has collected 10,000 documents and artifacts related to Daniel and Green, much of which she has agreed to donate to the new National Museum of African American History and Culture in Washington.

Through that research, she also located the farm where the two men began distilling — and bought it, along with a four-acre parcel in the center of town that she intends to turn into a memorial park. She even discovered that Green’s real name was Nathan; Nearest (not Nearis, as has often been reported) was a nickname.

She is writing a book about Green, and last month introduced Uncle Nearest 1856, a whiskey produced on contract by another Tennessee distillery; she says she will apply the bulk of any profits toward her expanding list of Green-related projects.

Ms. Weaver’s biggest success, however, came in May, when Brown-Forman officially recognized Green as its first master distiller, nearly a year after the company vowed to start sharing Green’s legacy. (Daniel is now listed as its second master distiller.)

“It’s absolutely critical that the story of Nearest gets added to the Jack Daniel story,” Mark I. McCallum, the president of Jack Daniel’s Brands at Brown-Forman, said in an interview.

The company’s decision to recognize its debt to a slave, first reported last year by The New York Times, is a momentous turn in the history of Southern foodways. Even as black innovators in Southern cooking and agriculture are beginning to get their due, the tale of American whiskey is still told as a whites-only affair, about Scots-Irish settlers who brought Old World distilling knowledge to the frontier states of Tennessee and Kentucky.

Green’s story changes all that by showing how enslaved people likely provided the brains as well as the brawn in what was an arduous, dangerous and highly technical operation.

According to Ms. Weaver, Green was rented out by his owners, a firm called Landis & Green, to farmers around Lynchburg, including Dan Call, a wealthy landowner and preacher who also employed a teenager named Jack Daniel to help make whiskey. Green, already adept at distilling, took Daniel under his wing and, after the Civil War and the end of slavery, went to work for him in his fledgling whiskey operation.


In all likelihood, there were many other men like Green, scattered around the South. Records are spotty, though references to slaves skilled in distilling and whiskey making pop up in slave sales and runaway-slave ads from the early 19th century. But only one of them helped found a whiskey brand that today generates about $3 billion a year in revenue.

The company had intended to recognize Green’s role as master distiller last year as part of its 150th anniversary celebration, Mr. McCallum said, but decided to put off any changes amid the racially charged run-up to the 2016 election. “I thought we would be accused of making a big deal about it for commercial gain,” he said.

Read entire article:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/when-jack-daniel’s-failed-to-honor-a-slave-an-author-rewrote-history/ar-AAqbfKB?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Torros (Aug 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are the Black Panthers a thing still? I thought they were now the Gray Panthers?


You're way behind in current events.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are the Black Panthers a thing still? I thought they were now the Gray Panthers?


They have given up the voter registration drives, day care centers, and meals for shutins deliveries and have moved into 55+ condos with heated jacuzzis.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Aug 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Yesterday's peak solar energy contribution was about 9600 Megawatts about 1pm, when the system demand was about 35000 MW.  The daily solar power curve looks pretty much the same from day to day when there is not much cloud cover over the state --
> 
> http://www.caiso.com/Pages/TodaysOutlook.aspx
> 
> ...


Liar.   This is Neighborhood material.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2017)

Can you believe this dickhead?
I can.

Al Sharpton is angry his taxes pay for Jefferson Memorial — then Twitter hits him with brutal fact check
AMP - 17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/08/19/al-sharpton-is-angry-his-taxes-pay-for-jefferson-memorial-then-twitter-hits-him-with-fact-check/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiwu8WZ4-XVAhVp8IMKHQJbDjYQqUMINjAF&usg=AFQjCNG7JxdI8e6tgoOlTfztRcojLyWkUw&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2017)

Judge to IRS: Start naming names
http://hotair.com/archives/2017/08/19/judge-irs-start-naming-names/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2017)

Charles Barkley: Who the hell cares about Confederate statues?
http://hotair.com/archives/2017/08/19/charles-barkley-hell-cares-confederate-statues/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice

Non-citizens are gaining voting rights and some folks couldn’t be happier
http://hotair.com/archives/2017/08/19/non-citizens-gaining-voting-rights-folks-couldnt-happier/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2017)

Raper, not good people, I assume.

Illegal Alien Gets 40 Years in Prison for Getting His Daughter Pregnant
AMP - 20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/08/19/illegal-alien-gets-40-years-in-prison-for-getting-his-daughter-pregnant/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjZ45-p6OXVAhVLxYMKHQdDBpcQqUMIOTAG&usg=AFQjCNE3_mXLU3rmU4DOvZrpKUBxwOGKJw&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice company you lefty's keep.

CNN Smears Again! Don Lemon Implies Breitbart Platform for Nazis
AMP - 15 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/08/19/cnn-smears-again-don-lemon-implies-breitbart-platform-for-nazis/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjZ45-p6OXVAhVLxYMKHQdDBpcQqUMIKjAB&usg=AFQjCNGGgED0ru28RCgjjRHyHy6ZpAZ_7g&ampcf=1


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 20, 2017)

The parallels to ISIS fighters hit me.  Young, mostly undereducated, feeling disenfranchised  and looking for someone to blame.  Even thinking about being a martyr.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/social-issues/the-road-to-hate-for-six-young-men-of-the-alt-right-charlottesville-is-only-the-beginning/2017/08/19/cd1a3624-8392-11e7-b359-15a3617c767b_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_ralliers748pm:homepage/story&utm_term=.8bd8ab617475


----------



## Wez (Aug 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice company you lefty's keep.
> 
> CNN Smears Again! Don Lemon Implies Breitbart Platform for Nazis
> AMP - 15 hours ago
> ...


Freedom comes with consequences:

_"In The Daily Beast in August 2016, alt right figure Richard Spencer, said: “Breitbart has elective affinities with the alt-right and the alt-right has clearly influenced Breitbart. In this way, Breitbart has acted as a ‘gateway’ to alt-right ideas and writers.” Bannon has also been embraced by white supremacists for his views in recent days. "_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2017)

Seems to me, alt right or alt left, both are way out on the fringe, both are small minorities & both preach what amounts to hate filled agendas. 
The vast majority of America is nearer the center of the political spectrum, where reason & compassion are the basis for their agendas.
Yet the extreme view points are the ones that garner attention & ratings....


----------



## Wez (Aug 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems to me, alt right or alt left, both are way out on the fringe, both are small minorities & both preach what amounts to hate filled agendas.
> The vast majority of America is nearer the center of the political spectrum, where reason & compassion are the basis for their agendas.
> Yet the extreme view points are the ones that garner attention & ratings....


Agreed, but "alt-left" isn't a real term.  dump used it to create a moral equivalence with the "alt-right", a term which has now become widely adopted.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems to me, alt right or alt left, both are way out on the fringe, both are small minorities & both preach what amounts to hate filled agendas.
> The vast majority of America is nearer the center of the political spectrum, where reason & compassion are the basis for their agendas.
> Yet the extreme view points are the ones that garner attention & ratings....


Gerrymandering.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Agreed, but "alt-left" isn't a real term.  dump used it to create a moral equivalence with the "alt-right", a term which has now become widely adopted.


"Far left fringe fascist commie wackos" it is then....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Gerrymandering.


Go on....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Far left fringe fascist commie wackos" it is then....


FLFFCW AKA ASSHOLES.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Far left fringe fascist commie wackos" it is then....


According to readily-available historical documents, the fascists and the commies fought each other to the death in WWII.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2017)

espola said:


> According to readily-available historical documents, the fascists and the commies fought each other to the death in WWII.


Things change espola....
What do you call far left wing socialist that shut down free speech through violence and intimidation? Democrats?


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Things change espola....
> What do you call far left wing socialist that shut down free speech through violence and intimidation? Democrats?


Oppression of opponent's rights (especially speech and voting) is only one of the factors of fascism.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Oppression of opponent's rights (especially speech and voting) is only one of the factors of fascism.


Correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Oppression of opponent's rights (especially speech and voting) is only one of the factors of fascism.


Yes, yes it is,
While You Sleep: 1:00 AM Monday Vote Set on Obamacare - The Daily Signal
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://dailysignal.com/2009/12/19/while-you-sleep-100-am-monday-vote-set-on-obamacare/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjqiZfcoubVAhUKwFQKHdAxBpAQFggxMAE&usg=AFQjCNHVT0vQNuDaXTOec3o5uXiT-n3hAg&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems to me, alt right or alt left, both are way out on the fringe, both are small minorities & both preach what amounts to hate filled agendas.
> The vast majority of America is nearer the center of the political spectrum, where reason & compassion are the basis for their agendas.
> Yet the extreme view points are the ones that garner attention & ratings....


One group rebranded themselves as "Alt Right" in an attempt to get away from the baggage associated with being nazis, the other was called "Alt Left" by Trump in an attempt to brand them as equally repulsive . . . but with out the hate and threatening of American values by the nazis there would be no extreme left. But go ahead and attack those attempting to defend America and excuse those that would tear America apart.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One group rebranded themselves as "Alt Right" in an attempt to get away from the baggage associated with being nazis, the other was called "Alt Left" by Trump in an attempt to brand them as equally repulsive . . . but with out the hate and threatening of American values by the nazis there would be no extreme left. But go ahead and attack those attempting to defend America and excuse those that would tear America apart.


Well Daffy, even your doppelganger, you know the one you have your nose stuck so far up his ass up, you know when he needs to shit,  agreed with my post but not you Daffy...
The press and the "far left fringe fascist commie wackos", the ones you are defending, are the ones that branded these hate filled assholes as alt right.


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2017)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 108998, member: 1585" Nice company you lefty's keep.

CNN Smears Again! Don Lemon Implies Breitbart Platform for Nazis
AMP - 15 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/08/19/cnn-smears-again-don-lemon-implies-breitbart-platform-for-nazis/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjZ45-p6OXVAhVLxYMKHQdDBpcQqUMIKjAB&usg=AFQjCNGGgED0ru28RCgjjRHyHy6ZpAZ_7g&ampcf=1 /QUOTE



*Don Lemon should be in Jail for all the Lies and smear *
*campaigns he's started or been involved with....*

*What a Turd.*


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well Daffy, even your doppelganger, you know the one you have your nose stuck so far up his ass up, you know when he needs to shit,  agreed with my post but not you Daffy...
> The press and the "far left fringe fascist commie wackos", the ones you are defending, are the ones that branded these hate filled assholes as alt right.


The first time I heard that term was when Steve Bannon described Breitbart as a tool of the "alt-right".


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The parallels to ISIS fighters hit me.  Young, mostly undereducated, feeling disenfranchised  and looking for someone to blame.  Even thinking about being a martyr.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/social-issues/the-road-to-hate-for-six-young-men-of-the-alt-right-charlottesville-is-only-the-beginning/2017/08/19/cd1a3624-8392-11e7-b359-15a3617c767b_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_ralliers748pm:homepage/story&utm_term=.8bd8ab617475




*I knew even before I read the article what your old fat ass was going to " TRY " and*
*draw a comparison between conservatives and ISIS/Al Qeada.*
*You are a very weak minded individual, the parallels you seek are on the Democratic side*
*and come in the form of Black Lives Matter, ANTIFA, KKK and the White Supremacists*
*who follow Jason Kessler and his Democrats.....*

*By the Way weak minded Andy, the ISIS group you are trying to draw parallels to were*
*created by the purposeful ineptness of Barry Soetoro and his Klan.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I knew even before I read the article what your old fat ass was going to " TRY " and*
> *draw a comparison between conservatives and ISIS/Al Qeada.*
> *You are a very weak minded individual, the parallels you seek are on the Democratic side*
> *and come in the form of Black Lives Matter, ANTIFA, KKK and the White Supremacists*
> ...


You consider those gents conservatives?


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2017)

*The Democratic Party is in complete chaos with the newest information that has come out about*
*Debbie Wasserman Schultz and the Paki Bros. Co. They stole tons of sensitive information from the *
*UNITED STATES Government and sold that data to the ......wait for it...*

*The RUSSIANS !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You consider those gents conservatives?


*No ....those are Democrats. Just as Jason Kessler was a Democrat.*

*Open your eyes Andy before your complacency is complicit to a Civil War !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well Daffy, even your doppelganger, you know the one you have your nose stuck so far up his ass up, you know when he needs to shit,  agreed with my post but not you Daffy...
> The press and the "far left fringe fascist commie wackos", the ones you are defending, are the ones that branded these hate filled assholes as alt right.


You really have no idea do you, you don't see it and that makes it all the more hilarious.



White supremacist Richard Spencer coined the term in 2010 in reference to a movement centered on white nationalism, and did so according to the _Associated Press_ to disguise overt racism, white supremacism, and neo-Nazism.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt-right

http://www.npr.org/2016/11/27/503520811/the-white-nationalist-origins-of-the-term-alt-right-and-the-debate-around-it


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2017)

espola said:


> The first time I heard that term was when Steve Bannon described Breitbart as a tool of the "alt-right".


Let's see it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really have no idea do you, you don't see it and that makes it all the more hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richard Spencer is the white Deray.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2017)

No leader.
The DNC Just Had the Worst July in a Decade


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No leader.
> The DNC Just Had the Worst July in a Decade


No brains, no headaches....no dinero.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No brains, no headaches....no dinero.


Yes sir and that's with all this bullshit about Trump happening.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes sir and that's with all this bullshit about Trump happening.


Yep.
As f'd up as the Republican Party is, the democrats are seemingly worse off.


----------



## Booter (Aug 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems to me, alt right or alt left, both are way out on the fringe, both are small minorities & both preach what amounts to hate filled agendas.
> The vast majority of America is nearer the center of the political spectrum, where reason & compassion are the basis for their agendas.
> Yet the extreme view points are the ones that garner attention & ratings....


*What's the 'alt-left'? Experts say it's a 'made-up term'
*
It's a "made-up term" used by people on the right to "suggest there is a similar movement on the left," Segal said.
But there's no equivalent with the anti-Semitic and bigoted groups that call themselves "alt-right", he said.

George Hawley, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Alabama, said the "alt-left" term has been most aggressively pushed by Fox News Channel's Sean Hannity, but it's not a label anyone or group has adopted for themselves.

"There is no such movement as the alt-left. Obviously, there are left-wing extremists but there is no congruence between the far-left and the alt-right."

http://www.cnn.com/2017/08/16/politics/what-is-alt-left/

So maybe keep your Fox News bullshit to yourself.


----------



## Wez (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2017)

Booter said:


> *What's the 'alt-left'? Experts say it's a 'made-up term'
> *
> It's a "made-up term" used by people on the right to "suggest there is a similar movement on the left," Segal said.
> But there's no equivalent with the anti-Semitic and bigoted groups that call themselves "alt-right", he said.
> ...


I agree it's a made up term, just like the alt right is a made up term.....
Both groups are full fringe thinking idiots....


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2017)

Booter said:


> *What's the 'alt-left'? Experts say it's a 'made-up term'
> *
> It's a "made-up term" used by people on the right to "suggest there is a similar movement on the left," Segal said.
> But there's no equivalent with the anti-Semitic and bigoted groups that call themselves "alt-right", he said.
> ...


So who "made up" alt-right? Was it always a word? So now Trump gives us alt-left.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So who "made up" alt-right? Was it always a word? So now Trump gives us alt-left.


Boots is a special kind of idiot...the kool aid drinking, left wing talking points, hysterical pin headed kind of special.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2017)

'Massive Scandal:' Feds Probing Whether DWS's Arrested IT Aides Sold Sensitive Data to Pakistan and...Russia


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I agree it's a made up term, just like the alt right is a made up term.....
> Both groups are full fringe thinking idiots....


Alt-right is a term made up by themselves.  You should call them what they want on the internet, or they will come and kick your ass.


----------



## Wez (Aug 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Boots is a special kind of idiot...the kool aid drinking, left wing talking points, hysterical pin headed kind of special.....


How civil


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> How civil


Thank you.
You too.


_So maybe keep your Fox News bullshit to yourself._ Boots


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Alt-right is a term made up by themselves.  You should call them what they want on the internet, or they will come and kick your ass.


Drinkin' already, huh?
Atta boy....
Speakin' of drinking....what's up with the 7th Fleet?


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Drinkin' already, huh?
> Atta boy....
> Speakin' of drinking....what's up with the 7th Fleet?


There have been (at least) 4 avoidable accidents this year in the 7th Fleet operating area.  I'm blaming cellphones or video games until someone proves not - either distraction while on duty or exhaustion from staying up to play with their machines instead of getting their rest.


----------



## Wez (Aug 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thank you.
> You too.
> 
> 
> _So maybe keep your Fox News bullshit to yourself._ Boots


Says the guy with a history of belligerence here.  You criticize and insult at will and than threaten others when they hold a mirror to your face.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Alt-right is a term made up by themselves.  You should call them what they want on the internet, or they will come and kick your ass.


Did you ever find that quote from Breitbart? Or just another lie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you ever find that quote from Breitbart? Or just another lie.


I see that like the fact of the Southern Strategy and many, many other facts you ignore, you have decided to add this to the list, weak . . . we can see through your BS you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see that like the fact of the Southern Strategy and many, many other facts you ignore, you have decided to add this to the list, weak . . . we can see through your BS you know.


E-reader made a statement and I asked him for proof and he hasn't presented it, what's your fucking problem?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E-reader made a statement and I asked him for proof and he hasn't presented it, what's your fucking problem?


You have been provided with ample evidence, what pray tell is your problem Mr. Holmes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

George Foreman Slams Colin Kaepernick, Kevin Durant: ‘They Haven’t Been Brought Up With People Who Were Patriotic’
http://www.breitbart.com/video/2017/08/21/george-foreman-slams-colin-kaepernick-kevin-durant-they-havent-been-brought-up-with-people-who-were-patriotic/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have been provided with ample evidence, what pray tell is your problem Mr. Holmes?


He has provided no proof.


----------



## Wez (Aug 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you ever find that quote from Breitbart? Or just another lie.


What the fuck are you looking for???  Are you implying Bannon hasn't embraced the alt-right?  He made the guy who publishes guides to the alt-right, a Senior Editor at Breitbart.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milo_Yiannopoulos


----------



## Booter (Aug 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I agree it's a made up term, just like the alt right is a made up term.....
> Both groups are full fringe thinking idiots....


Richard Spencer, president of the National Policy Institute and the editor of Radix Journal, is credited with coining the term "alt-right."
"I don't use the term white nationalist to describe myself," he said. "I like the term alt-right. It has an openness to it. And immediately understandable. We're coming from a new perspective."

Alt-Left is "made-up term" used by people on the right to "suggest there is a similar movement on the left," Segal said.
But there's no equivalent with the anti-Semitic and bigoted groups that call themselves "alt-right"


Last week you equated Neo-Nazis with protesters against Neo-Nazis
Yesterday you equated treasonous confederate leaders with our Founding Fathers
And now you want to create a make believe alt-left to equate to the white nationalist alt-right.
You are real piece of work!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

Do we need a Black Caucus? How about a White, Asian, Native American or Pacific Islander?
Breeds division, just what the libs need to keep trouble brewing.
Hell of a way to get votes and make money.

_*Black caucus to discuss impeachment...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> What the fuck are you looking for???  Are you implying Bannon hasn't embraced the alt-right?  He made the guy who publishes guides to the alt-right, a Senior Editor at Breitbart.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milo_Yiannopoulos


I am waiting for E-reader to back up his claim, why is everyone defending the old fuck, let him speak for himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

Where do I sign up?

Black Lives Matter Demands to White People: ‘Give Up the Home You Own’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

*We’d like a word with your woke 8 year old if that’s okay*
Jazz Shaw Aug 22, 2017 2:01 PM
Top Pick

I’m glad your third grader is so worried about trade sanctions, but


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

*The NFL is Toast.*

*Video: A dozen Cleveland Browns kneel for national anthem before exhibition game*
Allahpundit Aug 22, 2017 2:41 PM
Top Pick





Protest.
*Oh my god, the quarterback is toast! - YouTube*
▶ 0:04




Jun 20, 2014 - Uploaded by Lucas Corbin
Oh my god, _*the quarterback is toast*_! Lucas Corbin. Loading. ... _*Die Hard*_ Sounds Revisited, Jim Rome Year In ...


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yep.
> As f'd up as the Republican Party is, the democrats are seemingly worse off.


*The Democrats remind me of the scene in Tim Burton's Planet of the apes,*
*the scene with Thade locked behind the bullet proof glass, they are shooting*
*randomly now to attempt any and all damage they can inflict on Trump.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The NFL is Toast.*
> 
> *Video: A dozen Cleveland Browns kneel for national anthem before exhibition game*
> Allahpundit Aug 22, 2017 2:41 PM
> ...


*I said it last year, these guys are destroying the NFL like cancer.....*
*They're way overpaid and we don't want to see Politics at a sports game.*
*The Coach's/Owners should start firing these guys and let the second *
*tier play with the understanding you'll go too if that crap is brought to the field.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see that like the fact of the Southern Strategy and many, many other facts you ignore, you have decided to add this to the list, weak . . . we can see through your BS you know.


*The " Southern Strategy " didn't change the fact that Democrats are Racist.*
*Nor did it change the Party affiliation of the KKK who are Democrat.*


----------



## Wez (Aug 22, 2017)

Republicans are Marching hand-in-hand with the KKK and complaining about antifa, yet it's the Democrats fault...


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Republicans are Marching hand-in-hand with the KKK and complaining about antifa, yet it's the Democrats fault...



*No Wez.....how silly of you our simple minded forum toad.*

*The Dems are marching hand in hand in hand with the KKK/ANTIFA/BLM...*

*Just remember " The Toad supports the Dems who support Terrorists. "*

*Got It ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The Democrats remind me of the scene in Tim Burton's Planet of the apes,*
> *the scene with Thade locked behind the bullet proof glass, they are shooting*
> *randomly now to attempt any and all damage they can inflict on Trump.*


Yep, they are shooting like a bunch of drunk butt pirates.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Republicans are Marching hand-in-hand with the KKK and complaining about antifa, yet it's the Democrats fault...


After much some very, very deep thought, I have come to conclusion you are nothing but a dumb fuck.


----------



## Wez (Aug 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> After much some very, very deep thought, I have come to conclusion you are nothing but a dumb fuck.


From you, a badge of honor...


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The " Southern Strategy " didn't change the fact that Democrats are Racist.*
> *Nor did it change the Party affiliation of the KKK who are Democrat.*


The Southern Strategy changed racist Democrats to Racist Republicans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

Now I know where you dopes get your logic,

Howard Dean: If You Vote Republican in 2018, You're A Racist


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2017)

espola said:


> The Southern Strategy changed racist Democrats to Racist Republicans.



*You're a Liar.*

*A perfect example is Jason Kessler and what he did in Charlottesville.*

*You're a Liar.*

*There may have been token changes but the Southern Democrats have been and will be *
*Racist.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey Ratt.. make sure to congratulate Ricky Sanders on the birth of his G-daughter!! Oh wait, I'm sorry, you even had me buying into your conspiracy theory there for a moment.

Congratulations to GoBearGo! Maybe he should change his name to Papa Bear! I'm up next in December ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey Ratt.. make sure to congratulate Ricky Sanders on the birth of his G-daughter!! Oh wait, I'm sorry, you even had me buying into your conspiracy theory there for a moment.
> 
> Congratulations to GoBearGo! Maybe he should change his name to Papa Bear! I'm up next in December ...


?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ?


You do know that Bear is not Ricky Sanders Aff, even if you think so. If they were all the same guy, Ricky would have become a Grandpa today.... better?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You do know that Bear is not Ricky Sanders Aff, even if you think so. If they were all the same guy, Ricky would have become a Grandpa today.... better?


Bernie Sanders


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bernie Sanders


Shhhh... I'm trying to make Rat think for himeself for a change. Don't make this too easy for him..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Shhhh... I'm trying to make Rat think for himeself for a change. Don't make this too easy for him..


He's trying to find something in the weekly talking points...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You're a Liar.*
> 
> *A perfect example is Jason Kessler and what he did in Charlottesville.*
> 
> ...


And you are desperate, desperately attempting to get the 2 or 3 lefties in here (and E) to believe your nonsensical nonsense . . . you already seem to have the righties as they bathe in your every word, absorbing the insanity, let it flow over them like a golden shower . . . and no I'm not Kenneth and I don't know what frequency you are tuned into.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you are desperate, desperately attempting to get the 2 or 3 lefties in here (and E) to believe your nonsensical nonsense . . . you already seem to have the righties as they bathe in your every word, absorbing the insanity, let it flow over them like a golden shower . . . and no I'm not Kenneth and I don't know what frequency you are tuned into.


You're babbling


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2017)

PHOENIX, Aug 22 (Reuters) - Police fired pepper spray to disperse protesters outside a rally by U.S. President Donald Trump in Phoenix, Arizona, on Tuesday after being pelted with rocks and bottles, police said.
"People in the crowd have begun throwing rocks and bottles at police," Phoenix Police Department spokesman Sergeant Jonathan Howard said.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> PHOENIX, Aug 22 (Reuters) - Police fired pepper spray to disperse protesters outside a rally by U.S. President Donald Trump in Phoenix, Arizona, on Tuesday after being pelted with rocks and bottles, police said.
> "People in the crowd have begun throwing rocks and bottles at police," Phoenix Police Department spokesman Sergeant Jonathan Howard said.


The religion of peace.


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> PHOENIX, Aug 22 (Reuters) - Police fired pepper spray to disperse protesters outside a rally by U.S. President Donald Trump in Phoenix, Arizona, on Tuesday after being pelted with rocks and bottles, police said.
> "People in the crowd have begun throwing rocks and bottles at police," Phoenix Police Department spokesman Sergeant Jonathan Howard said.


Good, all lawbreakers should be prosecuted.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2017)

*7th Fleet commander removed*
The Associated Press

The Navy has announced that the commander of its 7th Fleet has been dismissed "due to a loss of confidence in his ability to command."
U.S. Pacific Fleet commander Adm. Scott Swift relieved Vice Adm. Joseph Aucoin of his command on Wednesday.
The Navy said that Rear Adm. Phil Sawyer, who had already been named to succeed Aucoin earlier, will assume command immediately.

http://www.vcstar.com/story/news/2017/08/23/7th-fleet-commander-removed-officials-say/592732001/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

Where is our local union rube?

*Govt. union rep: Employees only have to be “available to work” to get paid*
Jazz Shaw Aug 22, 2017 8:41 PM

“Sometimes they produce fast”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

by Ian Mason22 Aug 2017Phoenix, AZ503

22 Aug, 2017 22 Aug, 2017
*President Donald Trump all but announced a pardon of convicted Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio at his Tuesday night rally in Phoenix, AZ.*
“I  won’t do it tonight because I don’t want to cause any controversy … but Sheriff Joe can feel good!” Trump told the raucous rally-goers, many of whom stood outside for hours in Phoenix’s 108-degree heat to hear the president speak.


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> by Ian Mason22 Aug 2017Phoenix, AZ503
> 
> 22 Aug, 2017 22 Aug, 2017
> *President Donald Trump all but announced a pardon of convicted Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio at his Tuesday night rally in Phoenix, AZ.*
> “I  won’t do it tonight because I don’t want to cause any controversy … but Sheriff Joe can feel good!” Trump told the raucous rally-goers, many of whom stood outside for hours in Phoenix’s 108-degree heat to hear the president speak.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Are you saying it will not happen?


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you saying it will not happen?


You're having comprehension problems this morning.  I suggest you read the responses that I quote in order to gain more insight.


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good, all lawbreakers should be prosecuted.


Especially Arpaio


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Especially Arpaio


He was, please read my previous posts in order to combat your lack of knowledge.


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He was, please read my previous posts in order to combat your lack of knowledge.


Off with his head!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Off with his head!


It's Happening: White House Has Reportedly Prepared Paperwork For Trump's Sheriff Arpaio Pardon


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's Happening: White House Has Reportedly Prepared Paperwork For Trump's Sheriff Arpaio Pardon


Wouldn't surprise me that anti-American dump would pardon the anti-American Arpaio while the pseudo patriots cheer...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

What's next on the left's agenda?
*Recommended Stories*
Teen Vogue encourages readers to buy vibrators and lube for the school year


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wouldn't surprise me that anti-American dump would pardon the anti-American Arpaio while the pseudo patriots cheer...


Booga Booga


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wouldn't surprise me that anti-American dump would pardon the anti-American Arpaio while the pseudo patriots cheer...


Trump has a long way to go to catch up with his predecessor in the White House.
Commuting Chelsea Mannings sentence for espionage is one of dubious reason...


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump has a long way to go to catch up with his predecessor in the White House.
> Commuting Chelsea Mannings sentence for espionage is one of dubious reason...


That was one weird episode...


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you are desperate, desperately attempting to get the 2 or 3 lefties in here (and E) to believe your nonsensical nonsense . . . you already seem to have the righties as they bathe in your every word, absorbing the insanity, let it flow over them like a golden shower . . . and no I'm not Kenneth and I don't know what frequency you are tuned into.



*Silly Rat.....The Democrats are Imploding.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> That was one weird episode...


I am telling you Michelle is a tranny and he likes trannys, Chelsea is a tranny and he likes trannys.
He likes nuts.


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I like trannys


Yes, we know, God do we know Gay Joe...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, we know, God do we know Gay Joe...


That must by why I like you so much.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am telling you Michelle is a tranny and he likes trannys, Chelsea is a tranny and he likes trannys.
> He likes nuts.


*A dinner with a " Smoooooth talker " is on the books for Wez....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

Ann Coulter: Peace Through Border Control
AMP - 10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/08/23/ann-coulter-peace-border-control/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjziYeN5O7VAhUG1mMKHUEZAGQQqUMILTAC&usg=AFQjCNHth3IG60OqNhAZKD99-S3ts927XA&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You do know that Bear is not Ricky Sanders Aff, even if you think so. If they were all the same guy, Ricky would have become a Grandpa today.... better?


I guess you weren't ever at the the SoCalSoccer spin off site SoCalOpinion. At that site Aff/B-ear Crap/Bernie Sanders/Ricky Fandango aka "The Plumber", was B-ear Crap, nothing whatsoever to do with GOBEARGO . . . seems you got so got up trying to play gotcha you got yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Silly Rat.....The Democrats are Imploding.*


As Trump is distancing himself from, and battling against, Republicans you might make better use of your time worry about your own problems.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you weren't ever at the the SoCalSoccer spin off site SoCalOpinion. At that site Aff/B-ear Crap/Bernie Sanders/Ricky Fandango aka "The Plumber", was B-ear Crap, nothing whatsoever to do with GOBEARGO . . . seems you got so got up trying to play gotcha you got yourself.


To bad that none of your fellow righties helped you out there, but they can't help themselves.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you weren't ever at the the SoCalSoccer spin off site SoCalOpinion. At that site Aff/B-ear Crap/Bernie Sanders/Ricky Fandango aka "The Plumber", was B-ear Crap, nothing whatsoever to do with GOBEARGO . . . seems you got so got up trying to play gotcha you got yourself.


Ok, had no idea about B-ear. Only ventured to SoCalOpinion once do my mistake... I owe you a Wine Cooler.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As Trump is distancing himself from, and battling against, Republicans you might make better use of your time worry about your own problems.



*I don't have problems, you do... and the Criminal Party you support is in Chaos.*
*The noose is tightening around the Criminal Democratic Party....*
*This will be the biggest catch of the Century .....*
*You should worry about that permanent divot in your shoulder *
*from your grunt work ....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I don't have problems, you do... and the Criminal Party you support is in Chaos.*
> *The noose is tightening around the Criminal Democratic Party....*
> *This will be the biggest catch of the Century .....*
> *You should worry about that permanent divot in your shoulder *
> *from your grunt work ....*


Once my kitchen remodel is complete my problem will be what to start on next and you? The Republicans will take care of the Trump problem.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once my kitchen remodel is complete my problem will be what to start on next and you? The Republicans will take care of the Trump problem.


2020...the American people will once again decide...


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once my kitchen remodel is complete my problem will be what to start on next and you? The Republicans will take care of the Trump problem.


Over the last few days I put together a patio planter box, 7 ft long, 32 inches high, 18 inches wide, sized to fit the available space.  It is raised off the ground a bit, so the planting bed is about 18 inches deep.  I made it all out of redwood fence boards and rails (being picky at Lowe's to get good ones) except for a couple of pine 2x3 rails to hold up the bottom slats.  To make the top look nicer, I used redwood 2x4 deck boards, and even dared 45° corners cut on my old plastic miter box.  When I got done, I had enough scraps left to build two movable divider panels.  What is left is another coat of stain, polyurethane for the top rails, and installing a fabric liner to keep the soil from leaking out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Over the last few days I put together a patio planter box, 7 ft long, 32 inches high, 18 inches wide, sized to fit the available space.  It is raised off the ground a bit, so the planting bed is about 18 inches deep.  I made it all out of redwood fence boards and rails (being picky at Lowe's to get good ones) except for a couple of pine 2x3 rails to hold up the bottom slats.  To make the top look nicer, I used redwood 2x4 deck boards, and even dared 45° corners cut on my old plastic miter box.  When I got done, I had enough scraps left to build two movable divider panels.  What is left is another coat of stain, polyurethane for the top rails, and installing a fabric liner to keep the soil from leaking out.


Sounds like you are preparing for your own demise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

*Dem 2020 hopeful: Convicts shouldn’t get pardons, or something*
Ed Morrissey Aug 24, 2017 10:01 AM
Top Pick

Deeeeeeeeeep thoughts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Lot of dummies in the news today,
*Baltimore prosecutor: Fighting crime is really hard, you guys*
Jazz Shaw Aug 24, 2017 9:21 AM
Top Pick

The old ways which worked clearly didn’t work?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

*NAACP to NFL: Quit blackballing Kaepernick*
Ed Morrissey Aug 23, 2017 8:41 PM

A pox upon all houses?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

*ACLU: That photo of a flag-waving 3-year-old we just posted shows ‘white supremacy is everywhere’*
John Sexton Aug 23, 2017 9:21 PM

You’ve got to be kidding me.


----------



## Wez (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *ACLU: That photo of a flag-waving 3-year-old we just posted shows ‘white supremacy is everywhere’*
> John Sexton Aug 23, 2017 9:21 PM
> 
> You’ve got to be kidding me.


You're being programmed by your fake news factory, "HotAir".

From your article: _"This is just the fringes on each side working each other up."_

This they got right.

From your article:  _"The real question is why the ACLU is joining in the nonsense as if they’ve done something wrong."_

This is where they went off the rails.  The ACLU did not join in anything, HotAir is attributing the nonsense displayed in responses to the ACLU Tweet, to the ACLU.

They incorrectly blamed the ACLU for the nonsense in a comment section basically.  The headline is misleading.

You and millions of other conservatives are being played in ways just like this, daily.

http://www.thebrainwashingofmydad.com/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're being programmed by your fake news factory, "HotAir".
> 
> From your article: _"This is just the fringes on each side working each other up."_
> 
> ...


Did you read the tweets?


----------



## Wez (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read the tweets?


Which one?  I read your article.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once my kitchen remodel is complete my problem will be what to start on next and you? The Republicans will take care of the Trump problem.


*Awesome ....Stick to the remodel. Don't pontificate your support for the Criminal *
*Enterprise known as the Democratic Party and you won't receive retorts explaining*
*the error of your decision making.*

*Quote from the Rat man:*
*" The Republicans will take care of the Trump problem. "*

*No !*

*Trump will take care of the Republicans problem.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Venice Mayor: Anyone Shouting ‘Allahu Akbar’ in St. Mark’s Square Can Expect to Be Shot


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

The UK is toast, America better wake up.
UK: One in Three Babies Born in 2016 Had at Least One Parent Born Abroad


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

*Rosemary Jenks: ‘We Absolutely Cannot Trade a DACA Amnesty for Enforcement’*
by Dan Riehl954

*DHS: Arizona Proves ‘Border Walls Work’*
by John Binder


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2017)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 110521, member: 1585" *Dem 2020 hopeful: Convicts shouldn’t get pardons, or something*
Ed Morrissey Aug 24, 2017 10:01 AM
Top Pick

Deeeeeeeeeep thoughts.
/QUOTE


*I'd like to know when her " Old " boyfriend " is going to release a tell all ........*

*Willie Brown's Diary of a Mad " Mean " Woman.*

*God forbid she makes it into the White House .....She's as crooked as they come....*

*Just look up the recent scandal she's involved in with Maxine Waters....*


----------



## xav10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Venice Mayor: Anyone Shouting ‘Allahu Akbar’ in St. Mark’s Square Can Expect to Be Shot


I'm for that. I have a standing order for all my loved ones. If you are in public and you hear someone shout "Allahu Akbar," then run like hell. I even made that rule one of my facebook posts.  Of course, if you're armed like a redneck idiot (or if you're actual law enforcement), then shooting the guy is probably also an appropriate response.


----------



## Booter (Aug 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I don't have problems, you do... and the Criminal Party you support is in Chaos.*
> *The noose is tightening around the Criminal Democratic Party....*
> *This will be the biggest catch of the Century .....*
> *You should worry about that permanent divot in your shoulder *
> *from your grunt work ....*


And Mexico will pay for it


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Legal Genius Nancy Pelosi: You Can’t Yell “Wolf” in a Crowded Theater (VIDEO)


----------



## Booter (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Legal Genius Nancy Pelosi: You Can’t Yell “Wolf” in a Crowded Theater (VIDEO)


Cleary she was mixing metaphors to save time meaning if you shout fire in crowded theater too many times you are crying wolf.

Why do you always have to put fuel on the oven?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Booter said:


> Cleary she was mixing metaphors to save time meaning if you shout fire in crowded theater too many times you are crying wolf.
> 
> Why do you always have to put fuel on the oven?


She is one of your leaders and I am just trying to help you make better life choices.
You're welcome.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> 2020...the American people will once again decide...


2018 is more important . . . if T-rump is already gone by then the Republican party will most likely retain their majority.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Over the last few days I put together a patio planter box, 7 ft long, 32 inches high, 18 inches wide, sized to fit the available space.  It is raised off the ground a bit, so the planting bed is about 18 inches deep.  I made it all out of redwood fence boards and rails (being picky at Lowe's to get good ones) except for a couple of pine 2x3 rails to hold up the bottom slats.  To make the top look nicer, I used redwood 2x4 deck boards, and even dared 45° corners cut on my old plastic miter box.  When I got done, I had enough scraps left to build two movable divider panels.  What is left is another coat of stain, polyurethane for the top rails, and installing a fabric liner to keep the soil from leaking out.


Niiiice!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

Booter said:


> Cleary she was mixing metaphors to save time meaning if you shout fire in crowded theater too many times you are crying wolf.
> 
> Why do you always have to put fuel on the oven?


She is despised by nutters because she is smart, effective and powerful. Her colleges all respect her.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2017)

Booter said:


> Cleary she was mixing metaphors to save time meaning if you shout fire in crowded theater too many times you are crying wolf.
> 
> Why do you always have to put fuel on the oven?


Like w being born with a silver foot in his mouth. -- (Ann Richards)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 2018 is more important . . . if T-rump is already gone by then the Republican party will most likely retain their majority.


I think there are 8 republican seat up for reelection and 23 democrats. Doesn't look very good for you whatever happens to Trump, especially with no one around to steer your sinking ship.
You are fucked.

Under President Obama, Democrats have lost *900*+ state legislature seats, *12* governors, *69* House seats, *13* Senate seats. That's some legacy. That does sound awful! And it is very bad.Nov 4, 2015

And you douchebags still defend the Kenyan bastard.
Time to pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is despised by nutters because she is smart, effective and powerful. Her colleges all respect her.


Her colleagues all fear her, big difference.
Obama's colleague feared him because he was black.


----------



## Wez (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think there are 8 republican seat up for reelection and 23 democrats. Doesn't look very good for you whatever happens to Trump, especially with no one around to steer your sinking ship.
> You are fucked.
> 
> Under President Obama, Democrats have lost *900*+ state legislature seats, *12* governors, *69* House seats, *13* Senate seats. That's some legacy. That does sound awful! And it is very bad.Nov 4, 2015
> ...


Same shit happened under 8 years of Bush, the pendulum swings back and forth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Same shit happened under 8 years of Bush, the pendulum swings back and forth.


I doubt there has ever been 8 worse years for any party.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2017)

Booter said:


> Cleary she was mixing metaphors to save time meaning if you shout fire in crowded theater too many times you are crying wolf.
> 
> Why do you always have to put fuel on the oven?



*Why do a large group of Humans deny the Criminal acts the Democrats engage in ?*
*How can you expect an honest society with this happening.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Her colleagues all fear her, big difference.
> Obama's colleague feared him because he was black.


*People should not fear her, they should despise her and steer clear of her.....*
*Run her out of town.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Why do a large group of Humans deny the Criminal acts the Democrats engage in ?*
> *How can you expect an honest society with this happening.*


They have really done a number on you. You, although apparently able to function enough to survive, are a complete braindead idiot.


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I doubt there has ever been 8 worse years for any party.


https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2009/04/the-democratic-supermajority-what-does-it-mean/16799/

*The Democratic Supermajority: What Does It Mean?*

_"a 60-seat supermajority in the upper chamber, and the ability to pass legislation without a single Republican vote, unfettered by filibusters and free to put its consensus directly on President Obama's desk."_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 2018 is more important . . . if T-rump is already gone by then the Republican party will most likely retain their majority.


In spite of Trump and the inability of the Republican congress to follow through with the 7 years chant of repeal and replace, the Democrats are still struggling to convince anyone that they are any better...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have really done a number on you. You, although apparently able to function enough to survive, are a complete braindead idiot.


Pot & kettle thang....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Like w being born with a silver foot in his mouth. -- (Ann Richards)


Richards did it on purpose, Pelosi had no idea...
Ann was humorous, Nancy is pathetic.


----------



## Booter (Aug 25, 2017)

Booter said:


> Cleary she was mixing metaphors to save time meaning if you shout fire in crowded theater too many times you are crying wolf.
> 
> Why do you always have to put fuel on the oven?


At least Wez got it.  "Fuel on the oven" c'mon that is comedy gold!


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2017)

Booter said:


> At least Wez got it.  "Fuel on the oven" c'mon that is comedy gold!


Does the Pope shit in the woods?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Does the Pope shit in the woods?


Does Hillary shit in the woods?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

Booter said:


> At least Wez got it.  "Fuel on the oven" c'mon that is comedy gold!


You are in good company.


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are in good company.


Thanks, glad you woke up in a good mood today, let's see some positive commentary from you today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Thanks, glad you woke up in a good mood today, let's see some positive commentary from you today.


I am always in a good mood.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2017)

*Jim Brown Gives Us 'The Real Deal' On Colin Kaepernick, Flag, Activism*
Jim Brown says he can appreciate Colin Kaepernick's desire to fight for a righteous cause, but the Pro Football Hall of Famer and iconic social activist disagrees with his method.
"I want to be in his corner, and I do think, 'God bless him,'" Brown told ThePostGame.

But kneeling for the national anthem the way Kaepernick did last season as 49ers quarterback isn't how Brown would show leadership.

"I'm going to give you the real deal: I'm an American," Brown said. "I don't desecrate my flag and my national anthem. I'm not gonna do anything against the flag and national anthem. I'm going to work within those situations. But this is my country, and I'll work out the problems, but I'll do it in an intelligent manner."

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/jim-brown-gives-us-the-real-deal-on-colin-kaepernick-flag-activism/ar-AAqEA8C?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Jim Brown Gives Us 'The Real Deal' On Colin Kaepernick, Flag, Activism*
> Jim Brown says he can appreciate Colin Kaepernick's desire to fight for a righteous cause, but the Pro Football Hall of Famer and iconic social activist disagrees with his method.
> "I want to be in his corner, and I do think, 'God bless him,'" Brown told ThePostGame.
> 
> ...


That's fair.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1155665344523588


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2017)

If they make him a starting QB, the political talk becomes background and the discussion goes back to his merits on the field.  If they keep him on the bench, his controversy continues.

https://www.si.com/nfl/2017/08/24/jaguars-owner-shahid-khad-okay-signing-colin-kaepernick

*Jaguars Owner Says He's Open To Signing Colin Kaepernick*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

South Carolina Gov. Signs Executive Order Cutting Funding for Abortion Clinics


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

Ayaan Hirsi Ali on Being Labeled an 'Extremist' By the Southern Poverty Law Center


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

*ACLU Wants Border Patrol to Stand Down During Hurricane Harvey…*
by Lana Shadwick95

*…Agents: Nope!*
by Bob Price121


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ayaan Hirsi Ali on Being Labeled an 'Extremist' By the Southern Poverty Law Center


The SPLC needs to tighten up their game.  They do good work, but can go off the rails sometimes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

*ANNOUNCER: ESPN 'killed me' for racial misunderstanding...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey Colin,

*FOX hires Michael Vick as NFL analyst...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> The SPLC needs to tighten up their game.  They do good work, but can go off the rails sometimes.


What do they even do?


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have really done a number on you. You, although apparently able to function enough to survive, are a complete braindead idiot.


*They ( The Democrats & Union ) have really done a number on you. You, although apparently able to function enough to survive in society, are completely brainwashed to the point of lunacy. See your post for an example.*


----------



## Wez (Aug 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do they even do?


Research on all kinds of stuff, stuff nobody else keeps track of.  They can go overboard sometimes in their classification of people and groups.  Most of their work is very solid though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Poverty_Law_Center

_The *Southern Poverty Law Center* (*SPLC*) is an American nonprofit legal advocacy organization specializing in civil rights and public interest litigation._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

*Canada’s Trudeau has second thoughts on open borders*
John Sexton Aug 25, 2017 1:21 PM

“For someone to successfully seek asylum it’s not about economic migration…”


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> If they make him a starting QB, the political talk becomes background and the discussion goes back to his merits on the field.  If they keep him on the bench, his controversy continues.
> 
> https://www.si.com/nfl/2017/08/24/jaguars-owner-shahid-khad-okay-signing-colin-kaepernick
> 
> *Jaguars Owner Says He's Open To Signing Colin Kaepernick*


*He's a lousy QB, and the baggage he brings is tremendous......*

*Why does the whole NFL look like they hire Prison Gang members ?*
*Really ...Just about every player has ink all over them. I don't see any*
*professionalism displayed anymore, just way over paid wanna be thugs.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

nononono said:


> *He's a lousy QB, and the baggage he brings is tremendous......*
> 
> *Why does the whole NFL look like they hire Prison Gang members ?*
> *Really ...Just about every player has ink all over them. I don't see any*
> *professionalism displayed anymore, just way over paid wanna be thugs.....*


That is why I stopped watching years ago, too many gangsters and too little loyalty, same for baseball and basketball. I do watch the playoffs though. I am interested in whatever this person is doing.


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2017)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 110997, member: 1585" That is why I stopped watching years ago, too many gangsters and too little loyalty, same for baseball and basketball. I do watch the playoffs though. I am interested in whatever this person is doing.





/QUOTE

*Michelle Jenneke's warm up was brilliant for advertising and pleasant to watch, but she got smoked.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> The SPLC needs to tighten up their game.  They do good work, but can go off the rails sometimes.



Southern Poverty Law Center ‘hate group’ label hit in evangelicals’ lawsuit
AMP - 1 day ago
These folks are nuts.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Southern Poverty Law Center ‘hate group’ label hit in evangelicals’ lawsuit
> AMP - 1 day ago
> These folks are nuts.


The SPLC are the absolute best. Thank God for them. As is the Cal pole vaulter you post above (not the runner, the one up top). She's one of my favorite people ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The SPLC are the absolute best. Thank God for them. As is the Cal pole vaulter you post above (not the runner, the one up top). She's one of my favorite people ever.


What, no congratulations on my pardon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The SPLC are the absolute best. Thank God for them. As is the Cal pole vaulter you post above (not the runner, the one up top). She's one of my favorite people ever.


I am probably right up there too.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am probably right up there too.


The Traitor Joe pardon is depressing. Not worth congratulations. More divisiveness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The Traitor Joe pardon is depressing. Not worth congratulations. More divisiveness.


How can you talk about a true American patriotic hero like that, you are the traitor.
We're you expecting a different outcome?


----------



## xav10 (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How can you talk about a true American patriotic hero like that, you are the traitor.
> We're you expecting a different outcome?


He was found in contempt by ignoring a judge's orders.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How can you talk about a true American patriotic hero like that, you are the traitor.
> We're you expecting a different outcome?


Scumbag, voted out of office, a miserable example of a human being.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The Traitor Joe pardon is depressing. Not worth congratulations. More divisiveness.


The pardon pleases the most racist of t's supporters, people who are going to be loyal no matter what he does, and displeases most judges.  That's an interesting position for t to take - no gain, significant possibility of loss.  

Arpaio has thanked Alex Jones for interceding and helping arrange the pardon.  That makes sense in so many dimensions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He was found in contempt by ignoring a judge's orders.


Yep, a witch hunt by the Kenyan, siding against an American hero is favor of illegal alien criminals.
Contempt, you mean like Eric Holder?


----------



## Wez (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Contempt, you mean like Eric Holder?


Fitting you mention one scumbag to justify another.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scumbag, voted out of office, a miserable example of a human being.


FBI Releases Documents On Bill Clinton's Controversial 2001 Pardon Of Marc ...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.npr.org/2016/11/01/500297580/more-surprises-fbi-releases-files-on-bill-clintons-pardon-of-marc-rich&ved=0ahUKEwizoujSkfXVAhUB0mMKHUbUB1sQFgiSATAV&usg=AFQjCNEsBMFIxIgU4dOqeTF8Cx_OkgRwIw

EXCLUSIVE: FALN Victim's Son Says Hillary Was A Key Figure In Pardoning The Terror Group | Daily Wire
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.dailywire.com/news/6396/exclusive-faln-victims-son-says-hillary-was-key-aaron-bandler&ved=0ahUKEwiOyNSWkvXVAhUB72MKHf2hApMQFghuMBE&usg=AFQjCNFy-2srNcCZuEvkn51ALEVc9eB2SA


----------



## xav10 (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, a witch hunt by the Kenyan, siding against an American hero is favor of illegal alien criminals.
> Contempt, you mean like Eric Holder?


Exactly like Eric Holder.
The only difference being that Holder was NOT held in contempt of court and Traitor Joe was.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, a witch hunt by the Kenyan, siding against an American hero is favor of illegal alien criminals.
> Contempt, you mean like Eric Holder?


Shall we round up all the Muslims next and then process them in due time? Then which group after that, no, don't tell me, those you deem as commies next right? Where will we put them all?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2017)

*California Flood Protection Starts Giving Rivers More Room*
*California is moving toward a flood-control strategy that aims to give raging rivers more room to spread out.*





By ELLEN KNICKMEYER, Associated Press

SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — After more than a century of building levees higher to hold back its rivers, California took another step Friday toward a flood-control policy that aims to give raging rivers more room to spread out instead.

The plan, adopted by the flood-control board for the Central Valley, a 500-mile swathe from Mount Shasta to Bakersfield that includes the state's two largest rivers and the United States' richest agricultural region, emphasizes flood plains, wetlands and river bypasses as well as levees.

Backers say the changing strategy will better handle the rising seas and heavier rain of climate change, which is projected to send two-thirds more water thundering down the Central Valley's San Joaquin River at times of flooding.

The idea: "Spread it out, slow it down, sink it in, give the river more room," said Kris Tjernell, special assistant for water policy at California's Natural Resources Agency.

Handled right, the effort will allow farmers and wildlife — including native species harmed by the decades of concrete-heavy flood-control projects — to make maximum use of the rivers and adjoining lands as well, supporters say.

They point to Northern California's Yolo Bypass, which this winter again protected California's capital, Sacramento, from near-record rains. Wetlands and flood plains in the area allow rice farmers, migratory birds and baby salmon all to thrive there.

For farmers, the plan offers help moving to crops more suitable to seasonally flooded lands along rivers, as well as payments for lending land to flood control and habitat support.

Farmers, environmental leaders and sporting and fishing groups joined in praising the plan Friday, a rarity in California's fierce water politics. "Savor the moment," Justin Fredrickson of the California Farm Bureau joked to the flood board.

entire article:
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/california/articles/2017-08-25/california-flood-protection-starts-giving-rivers-more-room


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shall we round up all the Muslims next and then process them in due time? Then which group after that, no, don't tell me, those you deem as commies next right? Where will we put them all?


All illegal alien criminals. It's not my fault the majority are probably Mexican. Wise up. Send them all back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, a witch hunt by the Kenyan, siding against an American hero is favor of illegal alien criminals.
> Contempt, you mean like Eric Holder?


My bad,
Fast and Furious: Eric Holder held in contempt - The Washington Post
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/politics/fast-and-furious-eric-holder-held-in-contempt/2012/06/20/gJQAaEUArV_story.html&ved=0ahUKEwjthtSe5vXVAhUR0mMKHdMvA9wQFggrMAI&usg=AFQjCNFXKIPApVAKGtCNL_TdE7bE5m1cxg&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

CAL LEGISLATURE WANTS TO TAX DRINKING WATER FOR FIRST TIME IN HISTORY
http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/08/26/cal-legislature-wants-tax-drinking-water-first-time-history/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

04 strikers boy cardiac arrest in Westminster today passed away.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The Traitor Joe pardon is depressing. Not worth congratulations. More divisiveness.


It was completely predictable. Makes our Joe happy along with all his minions.  Only makes those that care about our Constitution and separation of powers cringe. People Pussy Grabber finds annoying.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He was found in contempt by ignoring a judge's orders.


William Jefferson Clinton was found in contempt of court for willful failure to obey a judges orders.....he was President at the time.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> William Jefferson Clinton was found in contempt of court for willful failure to obey a judges orders.....he was President at the time.


Was that criminal contempt?  Did he end up taking that deposition or not?  Joe, willfully and continued to defy a court order.

You are becoming the queen of false equivalency.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Was that criminal contempt?  Did he end up taking that deposition or not?  Joe, willfully and continued to defy a court order.
> 
> You are becoming the queen of false equivalency.


Arpaio's pardon only covers his contempt conviction.  This would be a good opportunity to bring charges for hiss other crimes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was completely predictable. Makes our Joe happy along with all his minions.  Only makes those that care about our Constitution and separation of powers cringe. People Pussy Grabber finds annoying.


Isn't the Constitution the thing that gives him the power? You can't pick and choose tutu.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Was that criminal contempt?  Did he end up taking that deposition or not?  Joe, willfully and continued to defy a court order.
> 
> You are becoming the queen of false equivalency.


That was from the Justice Dept of a president with questionable citizenship so that kangaroo court order didn't count.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He was found in contempt by ignoring a judge's orders.



*That was a made up charge and you know it.*

*Had the tables been reversed and you were in his shoes, you'd scream to high heaven.*

*The man had a squeaky clean record his whole life.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

espola said:


> Arpaio's pardon only covers his contempt conviction.  This would be a good opportunity to bring charges for hiss other crimes.


You seem emotional?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn't the Constitution the thing that gives him the power? You can't pick and choose tutu.


He was well within his powers to do it.  I never said otherwise.  It was still a slap in the face of justice.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2017)

espola said:


> Arpaio's pardon only covers his contempt conviction.  This would be a good opportunity to bring charges for hiss other crimes.



*What other Crimes ????*


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What other Crimes ????*


https://twitter.com/phoenixnewtimes/status/901263384087334914


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

NRA’S MESSAGE TO LIBERAL ELITISTS: ‘WE’RE COMING FOR YOU’
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/08/26/nras-message-to-liberal-elitists-were-coming-after-you/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Was that criminal contempt?  Did he end up taking that deposition or not?  Joe, willfully and continued to defy a court order.
> 
> You are becoming the queen of false equivalency.


You are the queen of excuses for liars, pinheads & haters. Great group of stooges you defend.
You maybe right regarding false equivalency...
The ruling against the sitting President was much more important than the contempt charges against a county sheriff....

Washington Post 
In a biting, 32-page opinion, U.S. District Judge Susan Webber Wright of Arkansas said Clinton gave "false, misleading and evasive answers that were designed to obstruct the judicial process" in Jones's sexual harassment lawsuit. She specifically cited Clinton's assertions that he was never alone with Lewinsky and that he did not have a sexual relationship with the former White House intern.

Wright, who personally presided over Clinton's January 1998 deposition in the Jones case, acknowledged that no court had ever taken such action against a president but said it was important to act to "protect the integrity" of the judicial process.

"Sanctions must be imposed, not only to redress the president's misconduct, but to deter others who might themselves consider emulating the president of the United States by engaging in misconduct that undermines the integrity of the judicial system," she wrote.

"It's the first time in this whole case that he's been held accountable -- and it's a legal ruling, not a political decision," said John W. Whitehead, president of the Virginia-based Rutherford Institute, which helped finance the Jones lawsuit. "It was an important test of whether we're going to have a rule of law. It was an important ruling."

*Wright had the option to order more severe penalties under her civil contempt authority and had the power to summarily find Clinton guilty of criminal contempt.*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/politics/special/clinton/stories/contempt041399.htm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He was well within his powers to do it.  I never said otherwise.  It was still a slap in the face of justice.


Why?


----------



## Wez (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 04 strikers boy cardiac arrest in Westminster today passed away.


Is this a joke?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Is this a joke?


No, it happened in Westminster at a tournament.


----------



## Wez (Aug 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, it happened in Westminster at a tournament.


I don't see it in the news do you have a link?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't see it in the news do you have a link?


No, I heard it one of our parents who's kid was at the tournament.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't see it in the news do you have a link?


http://www.strikersfcnorth.com/news_article/show/827300?referrer_id=952847


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2017)

Sounds about right.

TENNESSEE THEATER CANCELS ‘GONE WITH THE WIND’ SCREENING AFTER 34 YEARS OVER ‘RACIST’ CONTENT COMPLAINTS
http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/08/26/tennessee-theater-cancels-gone-with-the-wind-screening-after-34-years-over-racist-content-complaints/


----------



## Wez (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> http://www.strikersfcnorth.com/news_article/show/827300?referrer_id=952847


That's horrible!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> TENNESSEE THEATER CANCELS ‘GONE WITH THE WIND’ SCREENING AFTER 34 YEARS OVER ‘RACIST’ CONTENT COMPLAINTS
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/08/26/tennessee-theater-cancels-gone-with-the-wind-screening-after-34-years-over-racist-content-complaints/


That may be going a bit too far, it certainly isn't Birth of a Nation (the old film not the recently made movie). Art depicting fictional characters in a semi-historically accurate setting is not in my opinion, "glorifying slavery" or the attempts to battle to save the institution thereof. Statues of the actual participants that fought to retain the right to own and treat human beings however they saw fit is a different matter, Especially when those statues were, for the most part, erected decades after the war and during times of extreme racial tension. Statues that some have argued were erected to show who was in charge, they didn't put up any tributes to Harriet Tubman in those days that's for sure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

The original text of "The Adventures of Tom Sawyer" was written in the vernacular of the time and maybe next on the list.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The original text of "The Adventures of Tom Sawyer" was written in the vernacular of the time and maybe next on the list.


If you read the books Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn, you will see that the boys treated the Negro characters as equals despite the official attitudes of the time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

espola said:


> If you read the books Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn, you will see that the boys treated the Negro characters as equals despite the official attitudes of the time.


Equals and mostly with respect, I was of course referring to the language depicted.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are the queen of excuses for liars, pinheads & haters. Great group of stooges you defend.
> You maybe right regarding false equivalency...
> The ruling against the sitting President was much more important than the contempt charges against a county sheriff....
> 
> ...


I have no issue with you taking people on for the issues. I just am wondering when you became such a bitter prick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> TENNESSEE THEATER CANCELS ‘GONE WITH THE WIND’ SCREENING AFTER 34 YEARS OVER ‘RACIST’ CONTENT COMPLAINTS
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/08/26/tennessee-theater-cancels-gone-with-the-wind-screening-after-34-years-over-racist-content-complaints/


The book burners are here.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> TENNESSEE THEATER CANCELS ‘GONE WITH THE WIND’ SCREENING AFTER 34 YEARS OVER ‘RACIST’ CONTENT COMPLAINTS
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/08/26/tennessee-theater-cancels-gone-with-the-wind-screening-after-34-years-over-racist-content-complaints/


Tennessee.  Not Hollywood.  I think a comparative study of the romancing of the Civil War that happened during the Jim Crow era and through the first half of the 1900's and what really happened during the Civil War times.  It would be a good couple of evenings at UT.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have no issue with you taking people on for the issues. I just am wondering when you became such a bitter prick.


I don't know that I have become a bitter prick, seemingly the same time you became a judgmental asshole....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Equals and mostly with respect, I was of course referring to the language depicted.


Of course....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Tennessee.  Not Hollywood.  I think a comparative study of the romancing of the Civil War that happened during the Jim Crow era and through the first half of the 1900's and what really happened during the Civil War times.  It would be a good couple of evenings at UT.


We do try to ignore/forget things from our past that are painful to remember, personally and as a nation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The book burners are here.


Do you see Trump as complicit in anyway as he, in an apparent attempt to equate owning slaves with going to war to preserve that right, has brought in the idea that now all representations of an ugly past should be erased if the ones honoring Confederate soldiers are to be taken down?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't know that I have become a bitter prick, seemingly the same time you became a judgmental asshole....


I have always been a bit of a judgmental asshole.  That is because I am smarter than most people and have a better moral core.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have always been a bit of a judgmental asshole.  That is because I am smarter than most people and have a better moral core.


I understand completely.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you see Trump as complicit in anyway as he, in an apparent attempt to equate owning slaves with going to war to preserve that right, has brought in the idea that now all representations of an ugly past should be erased if the ones honoring Confederate soldiers are to be taken down?


The far left PC fanatics will push as far as they can.
Unfortunately this cheapens real debate and solving the issues & problems....


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I understand completely.


Did it make you laugh just a bit?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did it make you laugh just a bit?


Let's say I smiled robustly.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The far left PC fanatics will push as far as they can.
> Unfortunately this cheapens real debate and solving the issues & problems....


The extremes shouldn't be allowed to set policy or lead the debate. I simply feel that by Trump equating the protesters with those they protest, and by equating national hero's with those that wanted to tear the nation apart he is complicit in an attempt to render the right to speak up for oneself or group useless . . . and to judge those past national figures by their worst actions. Although slave owners, Washington and Jefferson helped forge and develop a nation. What did Jefferson Davis, Robert E. Lee, Stonewall Jackson and many others do to further this grand experiment? What did they do to deserve to be honored by statues erected decades after their deaths? Don't destroy these statues, put them in museums. Those statues only stand as reminders of the repression of slavery and dishonor those whose ancestors were held in chains. It would be like erecting statues of hitler (which the KKK and their brethren would love to do).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The extremes shouldn't be allowed to set policy or lead the debate. I simply feel that by Trump equating the protesters with those they protest, and by equating national hero's with those that wanted to tear the nation apart he is complicit in an attempt to render the right to speak up for oneself or group useless . . . and to judge those past national figures by their worst actions. Although slave owners, Washington and Jefferson helped forge and develop a nation. What did Jefferson Davis, Robert E. Lee, Stonewall Jackson and many others do to further this grand experiment? What did they do to deserve to be honored by statues erected decades after their deaths? Don't destroy these statues, put them in museums. Those statues only stand as reminders of the repression of slavery and dishonor those whose ancestors were held in chains. It would be like erecting statues of hitler (which the KKK and their brethren would love to do).


Or a statue of Che Guevara


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or a statue of Che Guevara


Exactly, what has he done to merit any honors. We don't want to erase history, but we don't want honor those who don't deserve it either. There were/are fights over crosses on public property (prompting devil worshippers to want to erected, and have tax payer money fund maintenance of their symbols), we shouldn't have religious symbols or symbols of repression on public property either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The extremes shouldn't be allowed to set policy or lead the debate. I simply feel that by Trump equating the protesters with those they protest, and by equating national hero's with those that wanted to tear the nation apart he is complicit in an attempt to render the right to speak up for oneself or group useless . . . and to judge those past national figures by their worst actions. Although slave owners, Washington and Jefferson helped forge and develop a nation. What did Jefferson Davis, Robert E. Lee, Stonewall Jackson and many others do to further this grand experiment? What did they do to deserve to be honored by statues erected decades after their deaths? Don't destroy these statues, put them in museums. Those statues only stand as reminders of the repression of slavery and dishonor those whose ancestors were held in chains. It would be like erecting statues of hitler (which the KKK and their brethren would love to do).


Facists are Facists. Same Same


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, what has he done to merit any honors. We don't want to erase history, but we don't want honor those who don't deserve it either. There were/are fights over crosses on public property (prompting devil worshippers to want to erected, and have tax payer money fund maintenance of their symbols), we shouldn't have religious symbols or symbols of repression on public property either.


How about money?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or a statue of Che Guevara


The problem with the pc police is they are seemingly never satisfied..
Remove some statues & monuments, most folks are compassionate enough to understand.
Most folks agree that it shouldn't be done by an angry mob....or like the mob in Berkeley that stifled speech they deemed disagreeable. 
The next thing you know a sports caster named Robert Lee is removed from a football game in Virginia.
Gone with Wind & Tom Sawyer are suspect and Washington, Jefferson & Jackson should be censured.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Facists are Facists. Same Same


So do you agree that torture should be outlawed for use in the US military or in gathering intelligence?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about money?


Any.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The problem with the pc police is they are seemingly never satisfied..
> Remove some statues & monuments, most folks are compassionate enough to understand.
> Most folks agree that it shouldn't be done by an angry mob....or like the mob in Berkeley that stifled speech they deemed disagreeable.
> The next thing you know a sports caster named Robert Lee is removed from a football game in Virginia.
> Gone with Wind & Tom Sawyer are suspect and Washington, Jefferson & Jackson should be censured.


One man's trash is another man's treasure . . . I have yet to here an argument, good or otherwise, in defense of the Confederate statues remaining, and being maintained, on public property outside of, "They have been there  a long time".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So do you agree that torture should be outlawed for use in the US military or in gathering intelligence?


Whatever the man in charge says, I am personally in favor of almost anything that will save American lives, including building a wall, do you consider that torture?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever the man in charge says, I am personally in favor of almost anything that will save American lives, including building a wall, do you consider that torture?


"Whatever the man in charge says" how telling a statement that is!

So equal treatment in equal measure no matter how harsh?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or a statue of Che Guevara


Can you find a civic project with a statue of Che in the USA?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Can you find a civic project with a statue of Che in the USA?


https://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/02/che-or-a-statue-of-an-actor-playing-che/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Whatever the man in charge says" how telling a statement that is!
> 
> So equal treatment in equal measure no matter how harsh?


I don't pretent to know everything as you do, who better than the President to decide what is right for the situation. Is killing a terrorist better than using data inhanced interrogation?
Let's used waterboarding, I would allow that.
What you consider torture I may not.
A terrorist giving Hillary a moustache ride is going a little too far for me. I do have my limits.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Can you find a civic project with a statue of Che in the USA?


http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2008/11/new_york_honors_che_guevara_wi.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't pretent to know everything as you do, who better than the President to decide what is right for the situation. Is killing a terrorist better than using data inhanced interrogation?
> Let's used waterboarding, I would allow that.
> What you consider torture I may not.
> A terrorist giving Hillary a moustache ride is going a little too far for me. I do have my limits.


I prefer that the professionals make those kinds of decisions. All that was attributed to Obama without merit and the uselessness of Trump shows how little the president actually affects anything or should be allowed to (they are simply figureheads, the face of the nation and are primarily there to give speeches and set tone . . . to which Trump is absolutely a void, when will he acknowledge the sailors that have died due to ships colliding?). Presidents come and go, Generals and other military/intelligence officials remain. You may want the president to be an autocrat, but I certainly don't . . . checks and balances.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2008/11/new_york_honors_che_guevara_wi.html


See post # 7448, beat ya to it.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/02/che-or-a-statue-of-an-actor-playing-che/


Where is that statue now? It was part of a temporary installation that caused uproar.  What good art can do, or in this case, mediocre art can do.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure . . . I have yet to here an argument, good or otherwise, in defense of the Confederate statues remaining, and being maintained, on public property outside of, "They have been there  a long time".


Echo chamber...
_Remove some statues & monuments, most folks are compassionate enough to understand._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I prefer that the professionals make those kinds of decisions. All that was attributed to Obama without merit and the uselessness of Trump shows how little the president actually affects anything or should be allowed to (they are simply figureheads, the face of the nation and are primarily there to give speeches and set tone . . . to which Trump is absolutely a void, when will he acknowledge the sailors that have died due to ships colliding?). Presidents come and go, Generals and other military/intelligence officials remain. You may want the president to be an autocrat, but I certainly don't . . . checks and balances.


If what you say is true, why does your side want him out so bad?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If what you say is true, why does your side want him out so bad?


They shouldn't if they want to get more Dems elected. Besides more narrowly defining what they stand for, Trump is the best, pro Dem, campaign ad they'll ever get . . . while in office he is giving back the millions of dollars of free air time he got. The DEms just need to take advantage, which of course is YTD.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They shouldn't if they want to get more Dems elected. Besides more narrowly defining what they stand for, Trump is the best, pro Dem, campaign ad they'll ever get . . . while in office he is giving back the millions of dollars of free air time he got. The DEms just need to take advantage, which of course is YTD.


I am reading what you are saying, but I don't think you believe it yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See post # 7448, beat ya to it.


I saw that.  When did you know?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I saw that.  When did you know?


Know what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am reading what you are saying, but I don't think you believe it yourself.


I personally would like to see the same thing happen to the LA Chargers as to Trump . . . complete and total humiliation, failure and a move back to whence they came.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Know what?


That you're a Socialist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I personally would like to see the same thing happen to the LA Chargers as to Trump . . . complete and total humiliation, failure and a move back to whence they came.


Too bad it turned out to be San Diego Chargers as to Hillary......complete............


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That you're a Socialist.


See I can't touch that as your usual all or nothing assessment of such terms renders discussion moot . . . especially seeing you capitalized the word, I assume you see that as a faction or official party of some kind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See I can't touch that as your usual all or nothing assessment of such terms renders discussion moot . . . especially seeing you capitalized the word, I assume you see that as a faction or official party of some kind.


Only you have the power to render.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2017)

In honor of Donald Trump and my pardon, I have made a batch of Shefiff Joe's Famous Beef Jerky, if anyone would like a sample just PM me on where to send it.
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Only you have the power to render.


Tie wire? . . . I render all day long!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> In honor of Donald Trump and my pardon, I have made a batch of Shefiff Joe's Famous Beef Jerky, if anyone would like a sample just PM me on where to send it.
> You will not be disappointed.


Rump roast?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rump roast?


London Broil


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> London Broil


Take a crappy cut of beef, otherwise destined to be ground beef, give it a fancy name, and people can't resist.


----------



## xav10 (Aug 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> In honor of Donald Trump and my pardon, I have made a batch of Shefiff Joe's Famous Beef Jerky, if anyone would like a sample just PM me on where to send it.
> You will not be disappointed.


Time out. If Joey makes his own beef jerky, then depending on the amount he produces, he may in fact add value to the planet. Never thought I'd say that, but to this city boy, if you make your own jerky or take down your own game to eat, big thumbs up. 
Do you call it Jackoff Links?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Take a crappy cut of beef, otherwise destined to be ground beef, give it a fancy name, and people can't resist.


I was going to use Trump Steaks, but no need to use prime beef for jerky.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Time out. If Joey makes his own beef jerky, then depending on the amount he produces, he may in fact add value to the planet. Never thought I'd say that, but to this city boy, if you make your own jerky or take down your own game to eat, big thumbs up.
> Do you call it Jackoff Links?


So, I will put you down for a no, you are most likely a vegan bitch anyway.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Take a crappy cut of beef, otherwise destined to be ground beef, give it a fancy name, and people can't resist.


A good cook can make a London Broil taste and chew like a New York and people can't resist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2017)

*Masked anarchists violently rout right-wing demonstrators in Berkeley*

An army of anarchists in black clothing and masks routed a small group of right-wing demonstrators who had gathered in a Berkeley park Sunday to rail against the city’s famed progressive politics, driving them out - sometimes violently -- while overwhelming a huge contingent of police officers.

Hundreds of officers tried to maintain calm in and around Martin Luther King Jr. Civic Center Park before the 1 p.m. “No Marxism in Berkeley” rally, putting up barricades, searching bags and confiscating sticks, masks, pepper spray and even water bottles. The goal was to head off the type of clashes that sprang from similar rallies in the city earlier this year.

But once again, counterdemonstrators frustrated efforts by police, who numbered about 400. As the crowd swelled to several times that size, officers stepped aside and allowed hundreds of people angered by the presence of the right-wing rally to climb over the barriers into the park, said Officer Jennifer Coats, a spokeswoman for Berkeley police.

The masked counterprotesters, often referred to as antifa or antifascists, significantly outnumbered the people who had come for the rally, many of whom wore red clothing supporting President Trump. The anarchists chased away the right-wingers, and in one case four or five pummeled a man with fists and sticks before a radio host for Reveal, Al Letson, jumped in to shield the victim. Anarchists also attacked reporters who documented their actions.

video and entire article:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/masked-anarchists-violently-rout-right-wing-demonstrators-in-berkeley/ar-AAqOvxH?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> A good cook can make a London Broil taste and chew like a New York and people can't resist.


The recommended process is marinate it overnight in fluids that break down the tough parts (acids and enzymes), cook it quickly over dry heat, and then slice it thin before plating.  Even shoe leather would be vastly improved by that method.   It's either that or the Swiss steak pre-chewing process, or my first recommendation - grind it up into burger meat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2017)

espola said:


> The recommended process is marinate it overnight in fluids that break down the tough parts (acids and enzymes), cook it quickly over dry heat, and then slice it thin before plating.  Even shoe leather would be vastly improved by that method.   It's either that or the Swiss steak pre-chewing process, or my first recommendation - grind it up into burger meat.


As is usual with you, you do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## Wez (Aug 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Masked anarchists violently rout right-wing demonstrators in Berkeley*
> 
> An army of anarchists in black clothing and masks routed a small group of right-wing demonstrators who had gathered in a Berkeley park Sunday to rail against the city’s famed progressive politics, driving them out - sometimes violently -- while overwhelming a huge contingent of police officers.
> 
> ...


Lawbreakers should be arrested and prosecuted.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2017)

espola said:


> The recommended process is marinate it overnight in fluids that break down the tough parts (acids and enzymes), cook it quickly over dry heat, and then slice it thin before plating.  Even shoe leather would be vastly improved by that method.   It's either that or the Swiss steak pre-chewing process, or my first recommendation - grind it up into burger meat.


Sounds like you have lots of experience with this "crappy piece of meat". It also sounds like you just can't get it it quite right.
So you make burger out of it Magoo.
Joe will be making jerky out of it...a great piece of meat for jerky making.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As is usual with you, you do not know what you are talking about.


Or beef jerky to completely disguise the original meat.


Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like you have lots of experience with this "crappy piece of meat". It also sounds like you just can't get it it quite right.
> So you make burger out of it Magoo.
> Joe will be making jerky out of it...a great piece of meat for jerky making.


I agreed it's good jerky meat.  

My favorite cut is a medium-rare tenderloin, cooked just enough to sear the outside and warm the inside.  If I have guests to feed, I like to make a corned-beef brisket in a slow cooker, cooked all day with cabbage, carrots, celery, potatoes, onions and perhaps some vegetables of opportunity, with rosemary sprigs pulled off the bush outside the kitchen door placed on top near the end of cooking time.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Or beef jerky to completely disguise the original meat.
> 
> 
> I agreed it's good jerky meat.
> ...


I'm suddenly hungry......


----------



## xav10 (Aug 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, I will put you down for a no, you are most likely a vegan bitch anyway.


No, my post was serious. My last sentence was just because I had to throw a scoop of dirt on that sugar. Dying for homemade jerky.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2017)

*Tens of Thousands of Syrian ‘Refugees’ Temporarily Return Home For Religious Holiday*
by Breitbart London


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> No, my post was serious. My last sentence was just because I had to throw a scoop of dirt on that sugar. Dying for homemade jerky.


Best on the Planet.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2017)

Time for an eeeeepollaaaaaa...
*Poll Results*
*What grade would you give Congress?*

1%
A


2%
B


11%
C


27%
D


59%
F

Total responses: 700,093
http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2017)

And another....
*Poll Results*
*Who’s more to blame for the country’s current problems?*

42%
Congress


22%
President Trump


34%
They’re equally to blame


2%
I’m not sure

Total responses: 406,935 votes
http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Time for an eeeeepollaaaaaa...
> *Poll Results*
> *What grade would you give Congress?*
> 
> ...


Polls have been finding for years that people hate Congress in general, but love their local Representatives.


----------



## Wez (Aug 28, 2017)

Lol


----------



## xav10 (Aug 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol


We taxpayers gotta clean up after those snowflakes who got hit by Mother Nature who hasn't been impacted by carbon emissions.

But don't the nutters always talk about "God's wrath?" What was S/He mad about here?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol


…Surrounding States’ ‘Cajun Navy’ Assists with Rescues in Flooded Areas


----------



## xav10 (Aug 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We taxpayers gotta clean up after those snowflakes who got hit by Mother Nature who hasn't been impacted by carbon emissions.
> 
> But don't the nutters always talk about "God's wrath?" What was S/He mad about here?


The answer to my question is John Cornyn.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was going to use Trump Steaks, but no need to use prime beef for jerky.


Trump steaks hasn't been a thing for almost a decade.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Or beef jerky to completely disguise the original meat.
> 
> 
> I agreed it's good jerky meat.
> ...


I have a nice big bag of venison jerky from Texas the brother in law gave me, his own kill. It's damn good . . . of course he's waist deep in water right now.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump steaks hasn't been a thing for almost a decade.


Jerky keeps well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump steaks hasn't been a thing for almost a decade.


Why do you think I am offering it to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2017)

You just can't make this shit up.

*Salon: National Anthem ‘Neo-Confederate’ (It Was Written 50 Years Before Civil War*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2017)

*Obama Hid Intel on Iranian Militants to Push Nuke Deal...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Is this a joke?


*Joe doesn't joke when it comes to those matters....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's horrible!



*Beyond Horrible.....*

*God Bless.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lawbreakers should be arrested and prosecuted.


*That would virtually eliminate the Democratic Party....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Joe doesn't joke when it comes to those matters....*


Who would even think that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2017)

Twitchy
*'Best one-word tweet EVER': 'The Mossad' trolls Linda *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2017)

Mediaite
*Turns out CNN ‘Republican’ pundit gave thousands to *


----------



## Wez (Aug 30, 2017)

_“We learned long ago in the media business that dumber and more alarmist always beats complex and nuanced. Big headlines, cartoonish morality, scary criminals at home and foreign menaces abroad, they all sell. We decimated attention spans, rewarded hot-takers over thinkers, and created in audiences powerful addictions to conflict, vitriol, fear, self-righteousness, and race and gender resentment.” – Taibbi, RS_


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who would even think that?


*I can't speak for Wez....only he and the big one can speak for him.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> _“We learned long ago in the media business that dumber and more alarmist always beats complex and nuanced. Big headlines, cartoonish morality, scary criminals at home and foreign menaces abroad, they all sell. We decimated attention spans, rewarded hot-takers over thinkers, and created in audiences powerful addictions to conflict, vitriol, fear, self-righteousness, and race and gender resentment.” – Taibbi, RS_


*Main Stream Media/Democratic Mantra !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

I bet Wisconsin is going to love this.


Bill Cowher Questions Whether Kaepernick Is Serious About Returning to the NFL1

Whitlock: If Aaron Rodgers Supported Kaepernick, He’d Get the Packers to Sign Him


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

Quite a pickle Dick,
Canada Bans ‘Anti-Sharia’ Gay Pride Float, Because ‘Islamophobia’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

*Jeb! Begs Trump: ‘Come to DACA’s Defense’*
by Charlie Spiering119

*Cato Decries Trump’s Extreme Vetting: ‘Will Cost Immigrants Thousands’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

Zuckerberg Group: 700,000 American Job Openings If DACA Ends


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

Come on you people,
*Greek Life retreat cancelled after banana peel found in tree...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

This dummy, pocahontas II is finished before she even got started.
2020: Spanish Pledge of Allegiance at Kamala Town Hall


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

LA City Council Drops Columbus Day for ‘Indigenous Peoples Day’


----------



## Booter (Aug 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol


I wonder if there will be any undocumented workers involved with the clean up?  I'm guessing those good ole Republicans down there will ease there stance on illegal immigrants at least until their houses are cleaned up and put back together. Trumpy should have Sessions get down there and crack down on that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

*In 2020 Democrats face a choice between old candidates and unknown ones*
John Sexton Aug 31, 2017 1:21 PM

“If only, Democrats say, there was some person under 55 who had any profile.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

Booter said:


> I wonder if there will be any undocumented workers involved with the clean up?  I'm guessing those good ole Republicans down there will ease there stance on illegal immigrants at least until their houses are cleaned up and put back together. Trumpy should have Sessions get down there and crack down on that.


You mean the white English soccer coaches that over stayed their visas?
Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

*Georgia cop to driver: “We only kill black people”*
Allahpundit Aug 31, 2017 6:51 PM
Top Pick

“His comments must be observed in their totality to understand their context.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

*Report: Trump to End DACA

Dreamers Stay Temporarily

UPDATE: White House Denies!*



*…Left Ready to Protest…*
by Neil Munro2174

*…Border Wall Prototype Contractors Announced*


----------



## Booter (Aug 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Georgia cop to driver: “We only kill black people”*
> Allahpundit Aug 31, 2017 6:51 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> “His comments must be observed in their totality to understand their context.”


I watched it.  This cop is a fucking moron.  I'm sure he meets your standards of professionalism


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Quite a pickle Dick,
> Canada Bans ‘Anti-Sharia’ Gay Pride Float, Because ‘Islamophobia’


*Please don't beat me in public.....Fuckin Liberals.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

HHS Cuts 90 Percent of Obamacare Advertising Budget


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

Booter said:


> I watched it.  This cop is a fucking moron.  I'm sure he meets your standards of professionalism


What do you mean? I am ultra professional.
Not too smart, but kind of funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

*UPDATE: Orange County considers 'state of emergency' to deal with homeless...*


----------



## Wez (Aug 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *UPDATE: Orange County considers 'state of emergency' to deal with homeless...*


They must have seen more than one


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> They must have seen more than one


Migrants


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

Touched in the head,
*L'OREAL fires first trans model after 'ALL white people are racist' rant...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Touched in the head,
> *L'OREAL fires first trans model after 'ALL white people are racist' rant...*


Another example of a singular incident representing only the ideas and thought patterns of an individual . . . next.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another example of a singular incident representing only the ideas and thought patterns of an individual . . . next.


All I am saying is the confused individuals on the LGBTQ side of town don't have both oars in the water.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another example of a singular incident representing only the ideas and thought patterns of an individual . . . next.


The irony is heavy in you grasshopper.


----------



## Wez (Sep 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All I am saying is the confused individuals on the LGBTQ side of town don't have both oars in the water.


Oh, did Gay Joe post more tranny stuff, shock...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, did Gay Joe post more tranny stuff, shock...


Here is another,
Federal Judge to FBI: You Need To Release More Documents On The Clinton Email Probe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

Michael Barone Time to Drop Colleges' Racial Quotas and Preferences


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All I am saying is the confused individuals on the LGBTQ side of town don't have both oars in the water.


Explain how the actions of an individual represents anything except the actions of that individual? It's not like it's a large group of people marching for the idea of hate and division, and then being legitimized by the POTUS and his loyal followers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, did Gay Joe post more tranny stuff, shock...


With only one hand on the keyboard . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Explain how the actions of an individual represents anything except the actions of that individual? It's not like it's a large group of people marching for the idea of hate and division, and then being legitimized by the POTUS and his loyal followers.


Just saying. Very unstable group, for the most part.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With only one hand on the keyboard . . .


Please explain.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just saying. Very unstable group, for the most part.


How would you know?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please explain.


It ain't from an Alanis Morissette song.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It ain't from an Alanis Morissette song.


It seems you have some experience on the subject.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

This guy is dun. Yes, dun.

RYAN MOVES TO SAVE DREAMERS


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2017)

*FBI, Homeland Security warn of more ‘antifa’ attacks*
Confidential documents call the anarchists that seek to counter white supremacists ‘domestic terrorists.’
By JOSH MEYER
09/01/2017 04:55 AM EDT

Federal authorities have been warning state and local officials since early 2016 that leftist extremists known as “antifa” had become increasingly confrontational and dangerous, so much so that the Department of Homeland Security formally classified their activities as “domestic terrorist violence,” according to interviews and confidential law enforcement documents obtained by POLITICO.

Since well before the Aug. 12 rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, turned deadly, DHS has been issuing warnings about the growing likelihood of lethal violence between the left-wing anarchists and right-wing white supremacist and nationalist groups.

Previously unreported documents disclose that by April 2016*,* authorities believed that “anarchist extremists” were the primary instigators of violence at public rallies against a range of targets. They were blamed by authorities for attacks on the police, government and political institutions, along with symbols of “the capitalist system,” racism, social injustice and fascism, according to a confidential 2016 joint intelligence assessment by DHS and the FBI.
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/09/01/antifa-charlottesville-violence-fbi-242235


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

This should do the trick,
Eric Holder: Trump Must Keep Obama’s DACA Promise…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

White House: No, Illegal Immigrants Aren't Eligible For Federal Disaster Benefits Reserved For Americans


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *FBI, Homeland Security warn of more ‘antifa’ attacks*
> Confidential documents call the anarchists that seek to counter white supremacists ‘domestic terrorists.’
> By JOSH MEYER
> 09/01/2017 04:55 AM EDT
> ...


Let them keep hammering nails in the dnc coffin.


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> They must have seen more than one



*You must be rather dumb-er...*

*




*

*Liberals like Wez don't see shit like this, they hide from it.*
*I've ridden thru this crap and it's extremely frustrating to know that *
*OC could solve this in a day...!*

*




*


*All this is along the Santa Ana River Trail......a once very nice quiet ride to the beach.*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let them keep hammering nails in the dnc coffin.


The anarchists of the Trump coalition have their eyes set on destroying all that America has been . . . yet many don't even know it, "In the name of patriotism it all must go!"


----------



## Wez (Sep 1, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let them keep hammering nails in the dnc coffin.


Do Nazis represent the GOP?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The anarchists of the Trump coalition have their eyes set on destroying all that America has been . . . yet many don't even know it, "In the name of patriotism it all must go!"


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do Nazis represent the GOP?


Is it profitable to be represented by them?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is it profitable to be represented by them?


Votes my greedy friend, votes. You have to get elected first to then reap the spoils of lobbyist. see: Goldman Sachs


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Votes my greedy friend, votes. You have to get elected first to then reap the spoils of lobbyist. see: Goldman Sachs


Doesn't make sense.  That's Hillary's domain by both popularity and association with big investment banks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Doesn't make sense.  That's Hillary's domain by both popularity and association with big investment banks.


No, that's Trump's cabinet . . . there you go believing the lies and propaganda they fill you with, will you ever wake up to that fact?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, that's Trump's cabinet . . . there you go believing the lies and propaganda they fill you with, will you ever wake up to that fact?


Facts aren't your domain.

You mentioned votes. I mention popular votes.  3 million was it?  You mention GS:

http://thehill.com/policy/finance/276400-clinton-and-sanders-spar-over-banks-wall-street
_
Sanders pointed to six-figure speeches Clinton gave to Goldman Sachs in 2013 and political donations from Wall Street to argue she can't be trusted to crack down on banks. Clinton claimed she’s been calling out “the bad behaviors of Wall Street” since the time she represented much of the sector as a senator from New York.

_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Facts aren't your domain.
> 
> You mentioned votes. I mention popular votes.  3 million was it?  You mention GS:
> 
> ...


You don't/won't/just can't get yourself to see it can you? Sad . . . still cherry picking campaign rhetoric from an election long ago decided in some vain attempt to deflect from the reality of Trump, once again, like always.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't/won't/just can't get yourself to see it can you? Sad . . . still cherry picking campaign rhetoric from an election long ago decided in some vain attempt to deflect from the reality of Trump, once again, like always.


Sad indeed.  Feel the Bern.


----------



## Wez (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't/won't/just can't get yourself to see it can you? Sad . . . still cherry picking campaign rhetoric from an election long ago decided in some vain attempt to deflect from the reality of Trump, once again, like always.


The only time I get any honest discussion about dump in here is with the lefties, the nutters are beyond useless for any reasonable discussion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sad indeed.  Feel the Bern.


Yes, feel it, Medicare for all, I agree.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> The only time I get any honest discussion about dump in here is with the lefties, the nutters are beyond useless for any reasonable discussion.


It's like when Sarah Huckabee or Kelly Anne Conway are asked questions, all you get is excuse filled gibberish, deflection or complete avoidance. As Tillerson said, "Trump speaks for himself. " Not the country or anyone else, except the 30% that are still clinging to the hope he is the second coming and savior. Will Spicer (or any of these others) ever work again in politics? He failed as mop boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> The only time I get any honest discussion about dump in here is with the lefties, the nutters are beyond useless for any reasonable discussion.


Sounds like your reasoner is in a loop.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, feel it, Medicare for all, I agree.


Your compassion overfloweth at the expense of your morality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's like when Sarah Huckabee or Kelly Anne Conway are asked questions, all you get is excuse filled gibberish, deflection or complete avoidance. As Tillerson said, "Trump speaks for himself. " Not the country or anyone else, except the 30% that are still clinging to the hope he is the second coming and savior. Will Spicer (or any of these others) ever work again in politics? He failed as mop boy.


One your many wafflings.  Too desperate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> One your many wafflings.  Too desperate.


Your attempts at diversion are duly noted, but as you are the one not able to deal with the reality of Trump and keep going back to your Hillary/slash election talking points of 9 months ago, seems you are the one desperately searching for syrup and a fork. You are projecting from a self-dug hole that you now can't find the way out of. Hint, deal with what happens on a day to day basis and quit falling back to what you think is "safe ground".


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The anarchists of the Trump coalition have their eyes set on destroying all that America has been . . . yet many don't even know it, "In the name of patriotism it all must go!"



*Mr Smart Guy !*

*Please tell us if any who the anarchists are in the Trump Coalition ??*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Mr Smart Guy !*
> 
> *Please tell us if any who the anarchists are in the Trump Coalition ??*


The big lie is that antifa are anarchists.
They're marxist to the core.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The big lie is that antifa are anarchists.
> They're marxist to the core.


What makes you think that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2017)

espola said:


> What makes you think that?


Its not important what I think.
The truth is self evident.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not important what I think.
> The truth is self evident.


Please continue.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.


*You've completely forgotten what the " American " Military/Navy objective is haven't you ?*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Antifa are marxists.
They are an organized violent leftist wing, that uses violence and intimidation to stifle free expression opposed to marxism.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Antifa are marxists.
> They are an organized violent leftist wing, that uses violence and intimidation to stifle free expression opposed to marxism.


The law of the excluded middle does not hold well in politics.

And that is just your most subtle error.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Antifa are marxists.
> They are an organized violent leftist wing, that uses violence and intimidation to stifle free expression opposed to marxism.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dude, what are your drugs of choice? And don't just say alcohol. Antifa fights Nazis and Klansmen. If that's what you meant by "free expression opposed to Marxism" then you are on something ugly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not important what I think.
> The truth is self evident.


So what you think, is the truth?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Antifa are marxists.
> They are an organized violent leftist wing, that uses violence and intimidation to stifle free expression opposed to marxism.


You mean the KKK and other white supremacist groups? I work with one and you are starting to sound just like him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the KKK and other white supremacist groups? I work with one and you are starting to sound just like him.


Is he trying to land a black helicopter in your back yard?

I dont work with or know any nazis, but Im not a steel worker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what you think, is the truth?


Im just play'n whack-a-mole with the antifa defense league.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is he trying to land a black helicopter in your back yard?
> 
> I dont work with or know any nazis, but Im not a steel worker.


You sound like a white supremacist, not saying you are one, you are just adopting the rhetoric and language.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sound like a white supremacist, not saying you are one, you are just adopting the rhetoric and language.


Why do you progressives always try to pawn your long documented history of bigotry and racism on anyone who disagrees with you?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sound like a white supremacist, not saying you are one, you are just adopting the rhetoric and language.


For example - he used to post stories about how he hated cops, until they got in the news for acting like racists.  Now he's their buddy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sound like a white supremacist, not saying you are one, you are just adopting the rhetoric and language.


You sound like a fucking idiot. Not saying you are one, you're just adopting the rhetoric and language.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2017)

espola said:


> For example - he used to post stories about how he hated cops, until they got in the news for acting like racists.  Now he's their buddy.


Im sure you believe every word of that.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sure you believe every word of that.


A bit of universal advice (fill in the blank as needed) -- if you don't want people to treat you like a _______, stop acting like one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2017)

espola said:


> A bit of universal advice (fill in the blank as needed) -- if you don't want people to treat you like a _______, stop acting like one.


Commie?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2017)

I call antifa marxists, and I get called a nazi.
Pretty much what I expected.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I call antifa marxists, and I get called a nazi.
> Pretty much what I expected.


That's one of the things nazis have been doing lately.  If you don't like the taste of that sandwich, stop taking such big bites out of it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your attempts at diversion are duly noted, but as you are the one not able to deal with the reality of Trump and keep going back to your Hillary/slash election talking points of 9 months ago, seems you are the one desperately searching for syrup and a fork. You are projecting from a self-dug hole that you now can't find the way out of. Hint, deal with what happens on a day to day basis and quit falling back to what you think is "safe ground".


And again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> A bit of universal advice (fill in the blank as needed) --


 _______________


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And again.


Isnt it nice how espola-du give us free hints and advice.


----------



## Wez (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I call antifa marxists, and I get called a nazi.
> Pretty much what I expected.


Kinda like you calling everyone who disagrees with you a Commie.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Kinda like you calling everyone who disagrees with you a Commie.


My little exercise here was a demonstration how violent marxist hate groups are defended by the rank and file leftist lemming on the street.
Thats all.


----------



## Wez (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My little exercise here was a demonstration how violent marxist hate groups are defended by the rank and file leftist lemming on the street.
> Thats all.


Funny how you call your hypocrisy a "little exercise".


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My little exercise here was a demonstration how violent marxist hate groups are defended by the rank and file leftist lemming on the street.
> Thats all.


You seem surprised that if you act like a Nazi, some good Americans will call you on it.

Where have you been the last 80 years?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> You seem surprised that if you act like a Nazi, some good Americans will call you on it.
> 
> Where have you been the last 80 years?


Please point to my nazi posts, so we can break them down.
I dont think you'll find one heil hitler.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why do you progressives always try to pawn your long documented history of bigotry and racism on anyone who disagrees with you?


It simply struck me the plumber is using the same terminology and phrasing as my, "please be a white supremacist with me" co-worker, who also acts like it's nothing out of the ordinary. Of course my co-workers indoctrination occurred in prison. Seems that kind of thinking is trying to go mainstream.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Lemmings breed faster than they go in the drink,
otherwise, there wouldnt be any.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Please point to my nazi posts, so we can break them down.
> I dont think you'll find one heil hitler.


"Antifa are marxists.
They are an organized violent leftist wing, that uses violence and intimidation to stifle free expression opposed to marxism."​


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It simply struck me the plumber is using the same terminology and phrasing as my, "please be a white supremacist with me" co-worker, who also acts like it's nothing out of the ordinary. Of course my co-workers indoctrination occurred in prison. Seems that kind of thinking is trying to go mainstream.


Can you point out the white supremacy in my posts?
Im curious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> "Antifa are marxists.
> They are an organized violent leftist wing, that uses violence and intimidation to stifle free expression opposed to marxism."​


They are.
What part of that is white nazi ideology?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Antifa are marxists.
> They are an organized violent leftist wing, that uses violence and intimidation to stifle free expression opposed to marxism.


Example I was working off of. Don't mention it but allude to it's decency because at least it's not ______ (fill in blank with boogieman of your choice) . . . much like, "At least he's not Hillary!"


----------



## Wez (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lemmings breed faster than they go in the drink,
> otherwise, there wouldnt be any.


Says Archie Bunker calling everyone Commies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says Archie Bunker calling everyone Commies.


Archie God Bless him, wouldnt know a lemming from a field mouse.
Apparently neither do you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are.
> What part of that is white nazi ideology?


Hard to tell if that is apart of the tactic or you are being honest.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are.
> What part of that is white nazi ideology?


Consider where you got it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Example I was working off of. Don't mention it but allude to it's decency because at least it's not ______ (fill in blank with boogieman of your choice) . . . much like, "At least he's not Hillary!"


If I follow your logic, and please correct me if Im wrong, labeling antifa a violent marxist group in turn, labels me as a nazi.
Did I miss anything?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Consider where you got it.


What do you consider to be the strongest ideological force driving antifa violence?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hard to tell if that is apart of the tactic or you are being honest.


They are a violent marxist hate group.
Plain and simple.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are.
> What part of that is white nazi ideology?


. . . of course now, in retrospect, their influence has become more apparent.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . of course now, in retrospect, their influence has become more apparent.


A lemming breaks from the herd.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I follow your logic, and please correct me if Im wrong, labeling antifa a violent marxist group in turn, labels me as a nazi.
> Did I miss anything?


No, and you know that, not in itself, but when you add, "They are an organized violent leftist wing, that uses violence and intimidation to stifle free expression opposed to marxism."
The tactics are now very refined with built in backdoors, "I'm not defending nazis, only their First Amendment rights!"


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you consider to be the strongest ideological force driving antifa violence?


Opposition to fascism, especially as represented in contemporary American white supremacist politics.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are a violent marxist hate group.
> Plain and simple.


I notice you stay clear of too much mention of their counterparts and reason for existence.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, and you know that, not in itself, but when you add, "They are an organized violent leftist wing, that uses violence and intimidation to stifle free expression opposed to marxism."
> The tactics are now very refined with built in backdoors, "I'm not defending nazis, only their First Amendment rights!"


C'mon, rat.
I never defend nazis. As a matter of fact, Im on record condemning them.
What is it that violent marxist groups do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Opposition to fascism, especially as represented in contemporary American white supremacist politics.


Did you ever in your wildest nightmares think that not only would Americans be defending nazis freedom to exist here (and attacking those that would fight them), but that it would be former, so-called, Republicans doing so?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Opposition to fascism, especially as represented in contemporary American white supremacist politics.


Is that why they attack and beat innocent people, and destroy property?


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> C'mon, rat.
> I never defend nazis. As a matter of fact, Im on record condemning them.
> What is it that violent marxist groups do?


You are also on record mimicking them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> C'mon, rat.
> I never defend nazis. As a matter of fact, Im on record condemning them.
> What is it that violent marxist groups do?


How many of your posts condemn nazis and how many condemn those that fight against the nazis?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

True colors beginning to show, you people.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> True colors beginning to show, you people.


You turned the light on over your mirror?


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that why they attack and beat innocent people, and destroy property?


That's just what the Nazis are saying.

You can't help yourself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many of your posts condemn nazis and how many condemn those that fight against the nazis?


My grandfather fought nazis.
I always support his memory.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> That's just what the Nazis are saying.
> 
> You can't help yourself.


You deny antifa attacks and beats innocent people ?
You are actively defending them now.

The color I see is ,...red.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> C'mon, rat.
> I never defend nazis. As a matter of fact, Im on record condemning them.
> What is it that violent marxist groups do?


Listen, I've been approached by and had attempts at recruitment by Tom Metzger himself (Del Mar race track, I just walked away) and some others, now including my co-worker, I know the lingo, I've heard the spiel and it is being refined constantly. I know a pledge when I hear a pledge. It may be circumstantial evidence, but as I said before, "You are starting to sound" like a recruit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> You turned the light on over your mirror?


You are actively defending a marxist hate group.
Cant say Im surprised.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You deny antifa attacks and beats innocent people ?
> You are actively defending them now.
> 
> The color I see is ,...red.


I asked what you meant by your "Marxism" accusations, and you ran away into Nazi rhetoric.  You seem to be stuck in a loop.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Listen, I've been approached by and had attempts at recruitment by Tom Metzger himself (Del Mar race track, I just walked away) and some others, now including my co-worker, I know the lingo, I've heard the spiel and it is being refined constantly. I know a pledge when I hear a pledge. It may be circumstantial evidence, but as I said before, "You are starting to sound" like a recruit.


Maybe you should find better people to hang out with.
I dont associate with nazis.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My grandfather fought nazis.
> I always support his memory.


I don't deny that, but in your verbiage lies the essence of their modern day propaganda. Maybe reconsider and question where you are getting some of your influence from that's all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> I asked what you meant by your "Marxism" accusations, and you ran away into Nazi rhetoric.  You seem to be stuck in a loop.


I never once used any nazi rhetoric.
You on the other hand, have been defending a violent marxist hate group since post 1.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> I asked what you meant by your "Marxism" accusations, and you ran away into Nazi rhetoric.  You seem to be stuck in a loop.


Ricky is like a bass running around with his mouth open catching hooks. Who did Hitler claim was the enemy? When the enemy was him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never once used any nazi rhetoric.


Not that you are aware of anyways, nice out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't deny that, but in your verbiage lies the essence of their modern day propaganda. Maybe reconsider and question where you are getting some of your influence from that's all.


Listen, rat.
You acknowledged that antifa are driven by marxist ideology.

I started this convo to flush out their defenders.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not that you are aware of anyways, nice out.


I did not.
I condemn racism and marxism, facsism, and any other ism that is antithetical to our constitution.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never once used any nazi rhetoric.
> You on the other hand, have been defending a violent marxist hate group since post 1.


Ignoramus.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I did not.
> I condemn racism and marxism, facsism, and any other ism that is antithetical to our constitution.


Then start acting like it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe you should find better people to hang out with.
> I dont associate with nazis.


Apparently through some source they are getting to you or does that inclination just come naturally? I recognize I sales pitch and don't imbibe from the same media sources as you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Ricky is like a bass running around with his mouth open catching hooks. Who did Hitler claim was the enemy? When the enemy was him?


Hitler's enemy was the human race.
Marxism was his evil foe.
Americans defeated both.

Im American and condemn both, especially on our own soil.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Then start acting like it.


Hollow accusations dont hide your active defense of antifa.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The color I see is ,...red.


The red scare eh?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The red scare eh?


I aint scared of pinkos, or their willing  legions of apologists.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Listen, rat.
> You acknowledged that antifa are driven by marxist ideology.
> 
> I started this convo to flush out their defenders.


. . . and the fact that you never went anywhere near as far bashing neo-nazis and the like is telling . . . and there are many more like you out there which is the scary part . . . and, apparently, like you, they don't even know it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the fact that you never went anywhere near as far bashing neo-nazis and the like is telling . . . and there are many more like you out there which is the scary part . . . and, apparently, like you, they don't even know it.


What thread have you been reading?
Ive condemned nazis and marxists with equal fervor.
They are both opposite sides of the same bloody coin.

On the other hand, antifa has their fan club well represented.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I aint scared of pinkos, or their willing  legions of apologists.


Yes of course, the forces of good will defeat their evil intentions marching in lockstep with all that oppose the forces of communism!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What thread have you been reading?
> Ive condemned nazis and marxists with equal fervor.


Nice try.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try.


Nice tap out, comerade.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hollow accusations dont hide your active defense of antifa.


Hollow accusations don't hide your active defense of fascists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes of course, the forces of good will defeat evil  communism!


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Isnt it nice how espola-du give us free hints and advice.


At least they put the right price on it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Hollow accusations don't hide your active defense of fascists.


I never defend fascists.
I defend the constitution which is ant-fascist, unlike the commie street gang who wears the name tag.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never defend fascists.
> I defend the constitution which is ant-fascist, unlike the commie street gang who wears the name tag.


When asked to provide evidence of that, the best you can do is to ape current fascist propaganda.

Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> When asked to provide evidence of that, the best you can do is to ape current fascist propaganda.
> 
> Please continue.


What flag do the antifa marxists fly?
Rat agrees that they are marxist.
Even xavi alluded to the marxist enemy of hitler.
You're the only one who is dead set on defending antifa marxism.

I condemn all hate groups.
especially on our soil.

I condemn any ideology antithetical to our constitution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> That's just what the Nazis are saying.
> 
> You can't help yourself.


I don't know if anyone has let you know this, but you are an old shriveled up cocksucker.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What flag do the antifa marxists fly?


Which antifas are marxists?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never defend fascists.
> I defend the constitution which is ant-fascist, unlike the commie street gang who wears the name tag.


So you consider hate speech, condemning groups of people due to race/creed/color/religion/sexual orientation, marching in an attempt to recruit others to the cause of hate, confronting, intimidating those that are repulsed by that hate (all the while dressed for a fight, attempting to entice a fight, gotta get the race wars started somehow), do you see all of that as OK and as protected by the Constitution?


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know if anyone has let you know this, but you are an old shriveled up cocksucker.


I have never sucked any cocks, even after the Mooch put an idea in my head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not that you are aware of anyways, nice out.


I know you already know what you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know if anyone has let you know this, but you are an old shriveled up cocksucker.


Shall we add oldies to your, ever growing, list of fetishes? Why is everything sexually related with you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Nazis, fascists and marxists have no right to violently oppose the US constitution.
They can say their piece, but thats where it ends.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nazis, fascists and marxists have no right to violently oppose the US constitution.
> They can say their piece, but thats where it ends.


We respect your right to call anyone who disagrees with you a commie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What flag do the antifa marxists fly?
> Rat agrees that they are marxist.
> Even xavi alluded to the marxist enemy of hitler.
> You're the only one who is dead set on defending antifa marxism.
> ...


I do? He is? Really, do you? Do you see fascism as, "antithetical to our constitution"? . . . but still defend their right to try to topple American values as, "free speech"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Which antifas are marxists?


The ones waving the commie flags would be my first choice.
Commies are mostly lemmings, and gutless apologists like you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do? He is? Really, do you? Do you see fascism as, "antithetical to our constitution"? . . . but still defend their right to try to topple American values as, "free speech"?


Free speech is protected under the US constitution.
Violent marxism, not so much.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nazis, fascists and marxists have no right to violently oppose the US constitution.
> They can say their piece, but thats where it ends.


I notice you don't speak of American values or decent human behavior, you simply keep your narrative within the confines of the "US constitution" (sic), a legal move seeking a loophole. I never said they weren't clever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Free speech is protected under the US constitution.
> Violent marxism, not so much.


There you go again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . of course now, in retrospect, their influence has become more apparent.


What were you referring to here?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There you go again.


I love that quote.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ones waving the commie flags would be my first choice.
> Commies are mostly lemmings, and gutless apologists like you.


Do you mean like when I asked "What makes you think that?" and you responded with fascist propaganda?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Do you mean like when I asked "What makes you think that?" and you responded with fascist propaganda?


You deny antifa are marxist.
I get it.
Its a tough thing for some to admit.

Why I set up this little hookilau.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation, espolifa.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You deny antifa are marxist.
> I get it.
> Its a tough thing for some to admit.
> 
> Why I set up this little hookilau.


I didn't deny or confirm they are marxist.  I asked for the background of why you called them marxist.  You responded with fascist propaganda.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Isnt it nice how espola-du give us free hints and advice.


Itʻs the progressive way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Kinda like you calling everyone who disagrees with you a Commie.


Not that you need his endorsement.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My little exercise here was a demonstration how violent marxist hate groups are defended by the rank and file leftist lemming on the street.
> Thats all.


Looks like youʻre spooling multiple lines.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What were you referring to here?


The language you use, the wording is very similar to that of my co-worker as he is an apologist for and an active member of white supremacist groups.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Funny how you call your hypocrisy a "little exercise".


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The language you use, the wording is very similar to that of my co-worker as he is an apologist for and an active member of white supremacist groups.


Quaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> I didn't deny or confirm they are marxist.  I asked for the background of why you called them marxist.  You responded with fascist propaganda.


The cloaked nature of the modern day recruitment program teaches deniability and leaving an out to normalize the message.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Quaaaaaaaaack!


You may find it humorous but you are being naive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The cloaked nature of the modern day recruitment program teaches deniability and leaving an out to normalize the message.


Irony Alert


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You may find it humorous but you are being naive.


And again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The language you use, the wording is very similar to that of my co-worker as he is an apologist for and an active member of white supremacist groups.


Why would you work with a nazi?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2017)

Our Democrat leaders just can't take enough...
______________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Sacramento sets its eye on taxing our drinking water*

Sacramento is setting its eyes on the latest resource it can tax in California — drinking water.

For the first time in California’s history, lawmakers are proposing a 95-cent per month tax on your water bill. Senate Bill 623 would establish a new water connection tax, fertilizer tax and milk tax to raise about $200 million for a new “Safe and Affordable Water” fund.

While we all can all agree that all Californians should have access to safe and clean drinking water, there are ample general fund resources and many federal grants available to pay for those costs. The answer is to this problem is not imposing a new $200 million annual water tax.

Supporters of SB623 will argue that this legislation will help those who are poor, disadvantaged, and reside in rural areas. It does not. If you are a private groundwater well owner, you will not be eligible under this bill to apply for state or federal funding to address any contaminants in your water. Adding a tax on drinking water will only make clean and safe water less affordable for all Californians.

According to the California Tax Foundation, since the beginning of this year Sacramento lawmakers have introduced more than 90 bills that would cost taxpayers more than $370 billion annually in higher taxes and fees. Now these lawmakers want to add another tax but this time on your drinking water. Will there be anything that is not taxed in California?

http://www.ocregister.com/2017/08/31/sacramento-sets-its-eye-on-taxing-our-drinking-water/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Our Democrat leaders just can't take enough...
> ______________________________________________________________________________________________________
> *Sacramento sets its eye on taxing our drinking water*
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would you work with a nazi?


He's actually a foreman now, smart guy, hard worker, very amiable (unless you cut him off surfing then give him lip, apparently), you really can't pick who you work with all the time. Actually I like him and am trying to get him away from the aryan nation BS he learned in the pen . . . he has a kid now and that has mellowed him a bit. But still he thinks a pure white nation isn't an unreasonable idea and questions things like why there is a need for a Black Congressional Caucus or Affirmative Action.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would you work with a nazi?


Itʻs just Schult-zee.  He "knows nutting"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would you work with a nazi?


Good little union boy does what he is told.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's actually a foreman now, smart guy, hard worker, very amiable (unless you cut him off surfing then give him lip, apparently), you really can't pick who you work with all the time. Actually I like him and am trying to get him away from the aryan nation BS he learned in the pen . . . he has a kid now and that has mellowed him a bit. But still he thinks a pure white nation isn't an unreasonable idea and questions things like why there is a need for a Black Congressional Caucus or Affirmative Action.


Is the mother of his child white?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is the mother of his child white?


Non sequitur.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shall we add oldies to your, ever growing, list of fetishes? Why is everything sexually related with you?


Maybe I should.just call people I disagree with Nazis
 Much better.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe I should.just call people I disagree with Nazis
> Much better.


The plumber was echoing the rhetoric of the white supremacists, I thought he should know that. I have argued with him for a lot longer than you have been around, so I feel some responsibility to let him know. What he does with that information is entirely up to him. You, you are free to do as you wish as well, this is still America.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non sequitur.


So much for your Nazi co-worker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non sequitur.


So much for your Nazi co-worker.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you consider hate speech, condemning groups of people due to race/creed/color/religion/sexual orientation, marching in an attempt to recruit others to the cause of hate, confronting, intimidating those that are repulsed by that hate (all the while dressed for a fight, attempting to entice a fight, gotta get the race wars started somehow), do you see all of that as OK and as protected by the Constitution?


*"I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it"  * _Evelyn Beatrice Hall_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *"I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it"  * _Evelyn Beatrice Hall_


 . . . but this all goes well beyond simple speech and ideas. Marching with torches and nazi flags is so offensive to so many in so many ways it is inciting violence and spurring a response from everyone . . . well from most.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber was echoing the rhetoric of the white supremacists, I thought he should know that. I have argued with him for a lot longer than you have been around, so I feel some responsibility to let him know. What he does with that information is entirely up to him. You, you are free to do as you wish as well, this is still America.


Just like you to let someone know what he is thinking/saying. You know what's best for everyone except yourself.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but this all goes well beyond simple speech and ideas. Marching with torches and nazi flags is so offensive to so many in so many ways it is inciting violence and spurring a response from everyone . . . well from most.


Excuses, excuses...
You sound like someone who assaults a woman in a miniskirt out having a few drinks...
"If she hadn't been dressed like that and out drinking in public, she was asking for it".....
Try some self discipline...unbelievable...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just like you to let someone know what he is thinking/saying. You know what's best for everyone except yourself.


Just here to help.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Excuses, excuses...
> You sound like someone who assaults a woman in a miniskirt out having a few drinks...
> "If she hadn't been dressed like that and out drinking in public, she was asking for it".....
> Try some self discipline...unbelievable...


How on God's green earth can you see that as an apt analogy in any way or form? That's just bizarre, completely off base and simply you looking to say something bad about me . . . pretty weak, pretty damn weak.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Excuses, excuses...
> You sound like someone who assaults a woman in a miniskirt out having a few drinks...
> "If she hadn't been dressed like that and out drinking in public, she was asking for it".....
> Try some self discipline...unbelievable...


Are you now equating nazis with innocent women having a night out? Is that where this is going? OMG!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but this all goes well beyond simple speech and ideas. Marching with torches and nazi flags is so offensive to so many in so many ways it is inciting violence and spurring a response from everyone . . . well from most.


Quaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you now equating nazis with innocent women having a night out? Is that where this is going? OMG!


Qua, cough, Qua, cough, Quaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Qua, cough, Qua, cough, Quaaaaaaaaack!


Do you have a better analysis of LE's bizarre analogy?

 . . . or are you just good with being silly?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have a better analysis of LE's bizarre analogy?


You get the trophy for bizzare.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How on God's green earth can you see that as an apt analogy in any way or form? That's just bizarre, completely off base and simply you looking to say something bad about me . . . pretty weak, pretty damn weak.


It's  interesting to see how his mind works.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You get the trophy for bizzare.


So silly it is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So silly it is.


Equitable.  Except I use less to no words at all.  Efficiency if you will.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but this all goes well beyond simple speech and ideas. *Marching with torches and nazi flags is so offensive to so many in so many ways it is inciting violence and spurring a response from everyone .* . . well from most.


*You need to consult your Liberal cohorts ( Democrats ) as they are the ones behind the recent *
*Torches/Nazi flags.....No one else.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you now equating nazis with innocent women having a night out? Is that where this is going? OMG!


NO Daffy...you are.
You obviously aren't smart enough to grasp the concept...
I'm talking about your ability or inability to reason.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *"I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it"  * _Evelyn Beatrice Hall_





Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but this all goes well beyond simple speech and ideas. Marching with torches and nazi flags is so offensive to so many in so many ways it is inciting violence and spurring a response from everyone . . . well from most.





Lion Eyes said:


> Excuses, excuses...
> You sound like someone who assaults a woman in a miniskirt out having a few drinks...
> "If she hadn't been dressed like that and out drinking in public, she was asking for it".....
> Try some self discipline...unbelievable...


You're the one who can't grasp the concept that hateful speech no mater how ugly and despicable is protected...
You are the one saying that some speech should be answered with violence...because they had it coming... 
The same type of reasoning will justify just about anything "cause they had it coming, they deserved it."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2017)

espola said:


> It's  interesting to see how his mind works.


It's interesting how yours doesn't work...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's actually a foreman now, smart guy, hard worker, very amiable (unless you cut him off surfing then give him lip, apparently), you really can't pick who you work with all the time. Actually I like him and am trying to get him away from the aryan nation BS he learned in the pen . . . he has a kid now and that has mellowed him a bit. But still he thinks a pure white nation isn't an unreasonable idea and questions things like why there is a need for a Black Congressional Caucus or Affirmative Action.


I concur, other than the all white nation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just here to help.


I thought you were an iron worker?
Insane: Teacher Asks Students To Leave Because They Wore Pro-Trump Shirts, Compared It To The Swastika
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/09/03/insane-teacher-tells-students-to-remove-make-america-great-again-tshirts-compares-it-to-the-swastika-n2376864


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2017)

Now we know why Husker has been in such a foul mood, I just thought it was Hillary getting smoked in November.

Woman Allegedly Severed Husband's Penis While He Slept Because He Played Too Much Golf
AMP - 9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/09/03/woman-allegedly-severed-husbands-penis-slept-played-much-golf/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjpmur_sorWAhUFymMKHfZgAlIQqUMILTAC&usg=AFQjCNEeAYhESFn5-QDWmEb9tyV9NfpQUw&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2017)

BREAKING: DACA Is Over, But There's A Six-Month Enforcement Delay
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/09/03/breaking-daca-is-over-but-theres-a-sixmonth-delay-n2376933


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> NO Daffy...you are.
> You obviously aren't smart enough to grasp the concept...
> I'm talking about your ability or inability to reason.


I'm trying to discuss something you are just looking to bad talk me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm trying to discuss something you are just looking to bad talk me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


I prefer:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

powerfu





Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but this all goes well beyond simple speech and ideas. Marching with torches and nazi flags is so offensive to so many in so many ways it is inciting violence and spurring a response from everyone . . . well from most.


Wouldn't it have been better for the the all powerful state to deal with one side instead of both?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just here to help.


That's a four letter word.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2017)

Funny stuff. 

https://www.recode.net/2017/9/3/16250766/hillary-clinton-startup-verrit-cyber-attack


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

LOL


----------



## xav10 (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> LOL


Do you think someone with the handle "bikergirl4trump" knows who was president during Katrina? Of course not. The scary part is all the idiots who are "educated" by her post...like nonobrains.


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Do you think someone with the handle "bikergirl4trump" knows who was president during Katrina? Of course not. The scary part is all the idiots who are "educated" by her post...like nonobrains.


Did you catch the humorous part?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you catch the humorous part?


I thought it was because Obama wasn't the president.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> LOL


Is that Pitbull running security for her?


----------



## Wez (Sep 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I thought it was because Obama wasn't the president.


Yes, but it's also Condoleezza Rice.  Any black lady politician will do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yes, but it's also Condoleezza Rice.  Any black lady politician will do.


That is hilarious! How many times has Trump retweeted that?


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Do you think someone with the handle "bikergirl4trump" knows who was president during Katrina? Of course not. The scary part is all the idiots who are "educated" by her post...like nonobrains.


*The fact that you commented speaks volumes, obviously you cannot see straight nor read.*

*I would say humor was abundant.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2017)

This guy is me, right down to the gap toothed smile.
Funniest thing Ive watched in awhile.


http://youtu.be/6HjUJLAKyB4?a


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is hilarious! How many times has Trump retweeted that?


You didn't catch it, racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I thought it was because Obama wasn't the president.


So all black people look alike? Racist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

WARNING! Some PC snowflakes may find this information hard to accept.

*NFL Legend Franco Harris: Players in My Day Would Have 'Dealt With' Anthem Protesters*

NFL Hall of Famer Franco Harris says national anthem protests would not have been tolerated in his day.

In an interview with Mediate, Harris was asked about NFL players refusing to stand for the national anthem, a demonstration that was started last season by Colin Kaepernick to protest police brutality and racial inequality.

During the 2017 NFL preseason, other players like the Seattle Seahawks' Michael Bennett and the Oakland Raiders' Marshawn Lynch had similar protests of their own. 

A recent protest by a group of Cleveland Browns players caused a backlash with local police and EMS workers, who said they would not participate in an upcoming pregame flag ceremony. 

Harris said that America certainly has social issues that must be dealt with, but Kaepernick and other players should find a different platform for their protests.

“If someone has a certain stance that they want to take, that’s fine,” Harris said. “When he puts on that suit, when he steps out on that field, now it’s more than just him. It's his teammates, it's the NFL, and it's the fans."

Harris went on to say that the team must come first, and *coaches and teammates in his day would have confronted Kaepernick over his protest.*

*“We had two of the meanest guys in football, who I think would’ve dealt with it that way, and that would’ve been Joe Greene and Jack Lambert,*" Harris said.

Another NFL legend, Jim Brown, recently said he wants to support Kaepernick, but he cannot stand behind disrespecting the American flag and national anthem.

Kaepernick remains a free agent, which has led to accusations of blackballing and calls for an NFL boycott.

http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/09/05/nfl-legend-franco-harris-colin-kaepernick-national-anthem-protest


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> WARNING! Some PC snowflakes may find this information hard to accept.
> 
> *“We had two of the meanest guys in football, who I think would’ve dealt with it that way, and that would’ve been Joe Greene and Jack Lambert,*" Harris said.


Wait, you're saying that people who don't like peaceful protest being met with violence, are snowflakes?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Wait, you're saying that people who don't like peaceful protest being met with violence, are snowflakes?


No.
That's what you're saying.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

*Democratic Leaders Outraged Over DACA Axing*

Democratic leaders were quick to express outrage over President Trump's decision to let Congress decide the fate of "Dreamers," children brought to the U.S. illegally.

The president passed the baton to Congress regarding the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA) program. The Obama-era program was criticized as an overreach of executive authority.

*Obama in 2012 called the "Dreamer" program "a temporary stop-gap measure."

"This is temporary. Congress needs to act," the former president said.*

Democratic Party Chair Tom Perez called the decision a "devastating blow to families & our economy."

http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/09/05/democratic-leaders-outraged-over-daca-axing


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Democratic Leaders Outraged Over DACA Axing*
> 
> Democratic leaders were quick to express outrage over President Trump's decision to let Congress decide the fate of "Dreamers," children brought to the U.S. illegally.
> 
> ...


. . . and your opinion?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and your opinion?


I agree with President Obama...it was a temporary stop gap measure.
..."Congress needs to act"....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I agree with President Obama...it was a temporary stop gap measure.
> ..."Congress needs to act"....


They need to act on a lot of things . . . they are in charge now.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No.
> That's what you're saying.


So what is the point of your NFL link?  You said some PC snowflakes might not like it, why?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> So what is the point of your NFL link?  You said some PC snowflakes might not like it, why?


The link is to ponder....
What Franco Harris had to say is not PC.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The link is to ponder....
> What Franco Harris had to say is not PC.


It's old school . . . like how we use to settle disputes on the job site.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's old school . . . like how we use to settle disputes on the job site.


Rock, paper and scissors? Union Boy.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So all black people look alike? Racist.


OMG, that rules. It's not Michele Obama. More proof of the intellect of someone with that "handle."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rock, paper and scissors? Union Boy.


No, think more about the Vietnam war protests in NYC, Hard Hat Riots . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rock, paper and scissors? Union Boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rock, paper and scissors? Union Boy.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's old school . . . like how we use to settle disputes on the job site.


*Yeah like this....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, think more about the Vietnam war protests in NYC, Hard Hat Riots . . .


Why would they need helmets?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

Finally,
Women’s Colleges Open Doors to Transgender Students


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

Declares Victory for Breitbart on DACA: ‘Bannon Strikes Back’


Paul Blumenthal at the Huffington Post declares victory for Breitbart News, Steve Bannon, and the nationalist-populist movement that put Donald Trump into office as Attorney General Jeff Sessions announced Thursday that the administration would rescind former President Obama’s Deferred Action for Children Arrivals (DACA) executive action.

by Breitbart News70

*Barry Salty!… Obama Sez Trump DACA Decision ‘Wrong,’ ‘Cruel’…*
by Charlie Spiering5397

*…McCain: ‘Wrong’…*
by Adam Shaw1279

*…Zuckerberg: ‘Cruel’…*
by Penny Starr499

*Legalizing DACA Before Building the Wall Would Be Unforgivable*
by John


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Declares Victory for Breitbart on DACA: ‘Bannon Strikes Back’
> 
> 
> Paul Blumenthal at the Huffington Post declares victory for Breitbart News, Steve Bannon, and the nationalist-populist movement that put Donald Trump into office as Attorney General Jeff Sessions announced Thursday that the administration would rescind former President Obama’s Deferred Action for Children Arrivals (DACA) executive action.
> ...


The victories all go to the media whores wbo are raking in profits.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Do you think someone with the handle "bikergirl4trump" knows who was president during Katrina? Of course not. The scary part is all the idiots who are "educated" by her post...like nonobrains.


Wow.. stereotype much? My wife used to ride V Star and on her lic. plate holder it said Motorcycle Momma.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow.. stereotype much? My wife used to ride V Star and on her lic. plate holder it said Motorcycle Momma.


That was her? LOL


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

*HILLARY CLINTON BLAMES BERNIE SANDERS FOR 2016 ELECTION DEFEAT IN NEW BOOK*

Hillary Clinton's new book about the 2016 election, _What Happened_, isn't set to be released until September 12, but a number of excerpts from it have recently been made public by people who received advanced copies. On Monday night, the founder of CauseWired, Tom Watson, tweeted a page that contains some of Clinton's views on Senator Bernie Sanders, his impact on her campaign and the election more generally. 

http://www.newsweek.com/hillary-clinton-blames-bernie-sanders-2016-election-defeat-new-book-659613


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *HILLARY CLINTON BLAMES BERNIE SANDERS FOR 2016 ELECTION DEFEAT IN NEW BOOK*
> 
> Hillary Clinton's new book about the 2016 election, _What Happened_, isn't set to be released until September 12, but a number of excerpts from it have recently been made public by people who received advanced copies. On Monday night, the founder of CauseWired, Tom Watson, tweeted a page that contains some of Clinton's views on Senator Bernie Sanders, his impact on her campaign and the election more generally.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/hillary-clinton-blames-bernie-sanders-2016-election-defeat-new-book-659613


No russians?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No russians?


Nah.....just an old socialist.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *HILLARY CLINTON BLAMES BERNIE SANDERS FOR 2016 ELECTION DEFEAT IN NEW BOOK*
> 
> Hillary Clinton's new book about the 2016 election, _What Happened_, isn't set to be released until September 12, but a number of excerpts from it have recently been made public by people who received advanced copies. On Monday night, the founder of CauseWired, Tom Watson, tweeted a page that contains some of Clinton's views on Senator Bernie Sanders, his impact on her campaign and the election more generally.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/hillary-clinton-blames-bernie-sanders-2016-election-defeat-new-book-659613












*Oh Hillary ....*


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nah.....just an old socialist.


He probably would have beat dump too.  Huge DNC mistake.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> He probably would have beat dump too.  Huge DNC mistake.


I think he should move from socialist to straight up commie.
Its more honest, and people love honesty.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> He probably would have beat dump too.  Huge DNC mistake.


*Maybe.....If Crooked Hillary hadn't of stolen the Primary.*

*But I don't think Bernie's got 1/100 the balls Trump has.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Maybe.....If Crooked Hillary hadn't of stolen the Primary.*
> 
> *But I don't think Bernie's got 1/100 the balls Trump has.*


Bernie is a shiftless pinko who would have all of us living on food stamps and groveling for gubment healthcare, while he and Al Gore save the planet, in private jets from warming and capitalism.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 5, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow.. stereotype much? My wife used to ride V Star and on her lic. plate holder it said Motorcycle Momma.


yup. I would assume anybody with the twitter handle "bikergirl4trump" is an idiot...which she confirms with her sign. Motorcycle Momma, on the other hand, sounds like a normal, fun license plate holder. If it said motorcycle momma for trump, on the other hand, I would stereotype her as an idiot and she would probably do something else, such as show that sign, to prove I was accurate.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think he should move from socialist to straight up commie.
> Its more honest, and people love honesty.


They probably love you at the klan meetings.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

xav10 said:


> yup. I would assume anybody with the twitter handle "bikergirl4trump" is an idiot...which she confirms with her sign. Motorcycle Momma, on the other hand, sounds like a normal, fun license plate holder. If it said motorcycle momma for trump, on the other hand, I would stereotype her as an idiot and she would probably do something else, such as show that sign, to prove I was accurate.









*xyz is on a roll today...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bernie is a shiftless pinko who would have all of us living on food stamps and groveling for gubment healthcare, while he and Al Gore save the planet, in private jets from warming and capitalism.


"shiftless"? Do you even know what that means or do you just know it's some sort of insult? Bernie is far from shiftless . . . shiftless is a more apt moniker for your savior Trump, always has been.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "shiftless"? Do you even know what that means or do you just know it's some sort of insult? Bernie is far from shiftless . . . shiftless is a more apt moniker for your savior Trump, always has been.


Since you're so much smarter than me, why dont you tell me what "shiftless" means.
Im sure, you're an expert.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "shiftless"? Do you even know what that means or do you just know it's some sort of insult? Bernie is far from shiftless . . . shiftless is a more apt moniker for your savior Trump, always has been.



shift·less
ˈSHif(t)ləs/
_adjective_
adjective: *shiftless*
(of a person or action) characterized by laziness, indolence, and a lack of ambition.
"a shiftless lot of good-for-nothings"
synonyms: lazy, idle, indolent, slothful, lethargic, lackadaisical; More


*Rat's comprehension is terrible lately.*
*Bernie to a tee.*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 5, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Since you're so much smarter than me, why dont you tell me what "shiftless" means.
> Im sure, you're an expert.


Bernie's old school--definitely drives a stick. Therefore, not shiftless. But maybe shifty?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

nononono said:


> shift·less
> ˈSHif(t)ləs/
> _adjective_
> adjective: *shiftless*
> ...


Has Bern ever had a real job?
We just moved on from a "never had a real job" President.
I think most of us appreciate a good "private sector" guy.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "shiftless"? Do you even know what that means or do you just know it's some sort of insult? Bernie is far from shiftless . . . shiftless is a more apt moniker for your savior Trump, always has been.


Why worry about "shiftless"?  The whole sentence is a rambling pejorative that says more about our favorite plumber than it says about his target.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

espola said:


> Why worry about "shiftless"?  The whole sentence is a rambling pejorative that says more about our favorite plumber than it says about his target.


Please continue.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Has Bern ever had a real job?
> We just moved on from a "never had a real job" President.
> I think most of us appreciate a good "private sector" guy.


*Bernie's lazy and sucks off the system, but Hillary was/is ruthless and intent on destroying the system.*

*Much easier to knock a lazy tick off the host....*

*We are still digging HRC's jaws out of the host...*


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Has Bern ever had a real job?


He was a farm laborer, a carpenter, and he made educational films.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

espola said:


> He was a farm laborer, a carpenter, and he made educational films.


LOL.
I think we just found a fan club president.

What kind of "carpenter"?
Did he make the furniture for his wife's college?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Bernie's old school--definitely drives a stick. Therefore, not shiftless. But maybe shifty?


Perfect description of the lazy Kenyan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> LOL.
> I think we just found a fan club president.
> 
> What kind of "carpenter"?
> Did he make the furniture for his wife's college?


Well now, sounds like  e-chameleon is changing again, veteran, conservative, liberal to socialist commie lover.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well now, sounds like  e-chameleon is changing again, veteran, conservative, liberal to socialist commie lover.


He's been a commie lover as long as Ive been looking at this site, and he was old dog, then.
I cant find anything bern put hammer and nail to, although I do see some evidence of him waving the hammer and sickle.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> LOL.
> I think we just found a fan club president.
> 
> What kind of "carpenter"?
> Did he make the furniture for his wife's college?


From an old article about him during his time as Mayor of Burlington, during a door-to-door visit of residents in a poor neighborhood, wnti the local Alderman George Thabault --

The alderman speaks up. He reminds the woman of Vermont’s property tax rebate program, which surely she must qualify for. Sanders seems to have drifted into a melancholy that deepens as the woman explains how hard it is for her to heat her house in winter, how frightened she is of the effect the new condominiums going up on the other side of the park will have on her taxes, how worried she is about tripping on the sections of the sidewalk ripped up for the new gas main. “I can fall and die tomorrow,” she says. “So don’t wait four-five years for repairing that, eh?” she scolds him. She’s a tiny, silver-haired woman in a housedress, seated opposite the mayor in her favorite overstuffed chair with a large crucifix on the wall behind her. The mayor is on the chintz-covered sofa, his hands clapped to his knees like a schoolboy.

Thabault stands by the door, clipboard in hand, taking notes. “I’ll get that rebate information for you,” he assures her in a low voice.
From an old article about him when he was mayor of Burlington, visiting residents of a poor neighborhood with the Ward Alderman  --

She murmurs, “I don’t take welfare.”

The mayor says, “It’s not welfare. It’s money that never should have been taken from you in the first place, for God’s sake.”

The old woman looks at him and smiles indulgently. She clearly likes the mayor. “I shouldn’t say this,” she tells him, “but I saw you on TV the other night, with my son, when they finish fixing North Avenue? And my son says to me, ‘That Mayor Sanders, he’s a communist, you know.’ And do you know what I say to him?”

Sanders shakes his head no.

“I say to my son, ‘Don’t go around saying such things where intelligent people can hear. They’ll think you are stupid.’”

She laughs, a silvery laugh, and the mayor laughs, too, and rising from the sofa, he puts his huge hands on her tiny shoulders, thanks her and makes sure Thabault has got her address.

Stopping him at the door, the woman says, “I told my son that you’re a socialist, not a communist.”

“Precisely!” the mayor shouts.

“My son, he tells me, ‘What’s the difference?’ And you know what I tell him? I say, ‘If you can’t tell the difference, then you should not call the mayor a communist!’”​
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/10/bernie-sanders-mayor/407413/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

espola said:


> From an old article about him during his time as Mayor of Burlington, during a door-to-door visit of residents in a poor neighborhood, wnti the local Alderman George Thabault --
> 
> The alderman speaks up. He reminds the woman of Vermont’s property tax rebate program, which surely she must qualify for. Sanders seems to have drifted into a melancholy that deepens as the woman explains how hard it is for her to heat her house in winter, how frightened she is of the effect the new condominiums going up on the other side of the park will have on her taxes, how worried she is about tripping on the sections of the sidewalk ripped up for the new gas main. “I can fall and die tomorrow,” she says. “So don’t wait four-five years for repairing that, eh?” she scolds him. She’s a tiny, silver-haired woman in a housedress, seated opposite the mayor in her favorite overstuffed chair with a large crucifix on the wall behind her. The mayor is on the chintz-covered sofa, his hands clapped to his knees like a schoolboy.
> 
> ...


Nice story about the genesis of a commie.
Where's the carpenter story, mr. fan club president?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2017)

Someone's got some splaining to do.
Twins, one white and one black, turn heads...
http://www.fox5ny.com/news/278721861-story


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice story about the genesis of a commie.
> Where's the carpenter story, mr. fan club president?


You didn't read the whole article, I see.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> LOL.
> I think we just found a fan club president.
> 
> What kind of "carpenter"?
> Did he make the furniture for his wife's college?


Oh look, the turd herder looking down his nose....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

espola said:


> You didn't read the whole article, I see.


What kind of carpenter was bern?
I think he was the kind that got fired or quit after he figured out how hard it is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh look, the turd herder looking down his nose....


Laughing past my nose, maybe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Took my Daughter to early morning soccer practice for the first time, 5:45 am and she said "The moon is still out?"
I told my little snowflake to make sure she gets a good education and she might not have to get up so early.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

*Obama Speech - Floor Statement on Immigration Reform - Complete ...*
obamaspeeches.com/061-Immigration-Reform-Obama-Speech.htm

A little snippet from Kenyan,

The American people are a welcoming and generous people. But those who enter our country illegally, and those who employ them, disrespect the rule of law. And because we live in an age where terrorists are challenging our borders, we simply cannot allow people to pour into the United States undetected, undocumented, and unchecked. Americans are right to demand better border security and better enforcement of the immigration laws.

BHO


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Obama Speech - Floor Statement on Immigration Reform - Complete ...*
> obamaspeeches.com/061-Immigration-Reform-Obama-Speech.htm
> 
> A little snippet from Kenyan,
> ...


Not sure why this is quote worthy, lefties have always been for the rule of law.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

*Obama's latest 'evolution' on gay marriage: He lied about opposing it ...*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/.../axelrod-says-obama-lied-about-opposing-gay-ma...
When President Obama said during the 2008 campaign that he did not support marriage for same-sex couples, he only did so because it was politically expedient, David Axelrod writes in his new book, _Believer: My Forty Years in Politics_, according to Time.

Obama publicly opposed same-sex marriage for years after that, in fact, until an interview with ABC News in 2012, which also just so happened to be the first year the support for gay marriage crested opposition, data from Pew shows, and the year Obama was campaigning for reelection.


Wez said:


> Not sure why this is quote worthy, lefties have always been for the rule of law.


Just showing what a lying whore the Kenyan is. The whole DACA executive order was and is illegal, so much for the rule of law. That was one of your best jokes/lies you have said in some time.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just showing what a lying whore the Kenyan is. The whole DACA executive order was and is illegal, so much for the rule of law. That was one of your best jokes/lies you have said in some time.


Please tell me more about DACA and being "illegal"

https://qz.com/1070099/daca-isnt-unconstitutional-or-illegal-and-other-lies-trump-and-sessions-told-you/

*Four serious lies Jeff Sessions and Donald Trump told you about DACA*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Since you're so much smarter than me, why dont you tell me what "shiftless" means.
> Im sure, you're an expert.


Does paying attention to the world around oneself equate to intelligence?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Has Bern ever had a real job?
> We just moved on from a "never had a real job" President.
> I think most of us appreciate a good "private sector" guy.


We don't have that if that is what you are inferring . . . we have a shiftless, born to wealth, then bailed out along the way numerous times first by daddy then by bankruptcy laws, snake oil salesman who doesn't even take the time to read what's in the bottle he's selling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Why worry about "shiftless"?  The whole sentence is a rambling pejorative that says more about our favorite plumber than it says about his target.


You mean his class envy and inferiority complex?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Michelle Malkin There Is No Such Thing As a 'Deserving DREAMer'


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well now, sounds like  e-chameleon is changing again, veteran, conservative, liberal to socialist commie lover.


That maybe one of the top 5 stupidest posts ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please tell me more about DACA and being "illegal"
> 
> https://qz.com/1070099/daca-isnt-unconstitutional-or-illegal-and-other-lies-trump-and-sessions-told-you/
> 
> *Four serious lies Jeff Sessions and Donald Trump told you about DACA*


*Here Are Four Ways In Which DACA Is Illegal | The Daily Caller*
dailycaller.com/2017/09/05/here-are-four-ways-in-which-daca-is-illegal/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That maybe one of the top 5 stupidest posts ever.


Do you not agree?
You must have the first 4 since you are keeping track.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

espola said:


> From an old article about him during his time as Mayor of Burlington, during a door-to-door visit of residents in a poor neighborhood, wnti the local Alderman George Thabault --
> 
> The alderman speaks up. He reminds the woman of Vermont’s property tax rebate program, which surely she must qualify for. Sanders seems to have drifted into a melancholy that deepens as the woman explains how hard it is for her to heat her house in winter, how frightened she is of the effect the new condominiums going up on the other side of the park will have on her taxes, how worried she is about tripping on the sections of the sidewalk ripped up for the new gas main. “I can fall and die tomorrow,” she says. “So don’t wait four-five years for repairing that, eh?” she scolds him. She’s a tiny, silver-haired woman in a housedress, seated opposite the mayor in her favorite overstuffed chair with a large crucifix on the wall behind her. The mayor is on the chintz-covered sofa, his hands clapped to his knees like a schoolboy.
> 
> ...


You are, once again, attempting to educate people who see intelligence from a very dim light. They mock things they fear and don't understand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What kind of carpenter was bern?
> I think he was the kind that got fired or quit after he figured out how hard it is.


Are you talking from personal experience?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Took my Daughter to early morning soccer practice for the first time, 5:45 am and she said "The moon is still out?"
> I told my little snowflake to make sure she gets a good education and she might not have to get up so early.


That is the smartest thing you have ever said (wrote) in here. So why in other cases to you mock education and intelligence?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean his class envy and inferiority complex?


Rambling fool...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you not agree?
> You must have the first 4 since you are keeping track.


You made up a scenario loaded with insults and slanderous accusations attempting to equate a list of facts as a declaration of love to your fictitious situation. In other words your post was chock full of BS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You made up a scenario loaded with insults and slanderous accusations attempting to equate a list of facts as a declaration of love to your fictitious situation. In other words your post was chock full of BS.


He is a vet, claims anyway, but sure doesn't act like one. Is that my lie? He claimed to be a conservative, acts like a lib and defends commies.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are, once again, attempting to educate people who see intelligence from a very dim light. They mock things they fear and don't understand.


From the little old lady  in the article, about her son calling Bernie a communist --

‘Don’t go around saying such things where intelligent people can hear. They’ll think you are stupid.’”

And that was over 30 years ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is the smartest thing you have ever said (wrote) in here. So why in other cases to you mock education and intelligence?


Why do you lie so?


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is a vet, claims anyway, but sure doesn't act like one. Is that my lie? He claimed to be a conservative, acts like a lib and defends commies.


How does a vet act?

Which commies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rambling fool...


He displays his symptoms constantly in here and that post was a doozy!

http://josephomotayo.blogspot.com/2009/11/7-signs-of-inferiority-complex.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you lie so?


Show one lie of mine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show one lie of mine.


That I mock education and intelligence. That was easy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

espola said:


> How does a vet act?
> 
> Which commies?


Like a patriot. Antifa.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

espola said:


> You didn't read the whole article, I see.


He worked briefly as a carpenter, which means he was an untrained goofer for the local contractor.
from the article:

 Sanders was just another of the thousands of disillusioned urban intellectuals trying in those post-Woodstock years to create honorable lives outside the system in northern New England, where land was cheap and the natives were relatively tolerant of long-haired, bearded young men in jeans and women in long gingham dresses and sandals. Sanders worked briefly for the state Tax Department and then as a carpenter for a local contractor. Later, he sold ads and wrote for _The Vermont Freeman_, one of the first counterculture weeklies in the region.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He worked briefly as a carpenter, which means he was an untrained goofer for the local contractor.
> from the article:
> 
> Sanders was just another of the thousands of disillusioned urban intellectuals trying in those post-Woodstock years to create honorable lives outside the system in northern New England, where land was cheap and the natives were relatively tolerant of long-haired, bearded young men in jeans and women in long gingham dresses and sandals. Sanders worked briefly for the state Tax Department and then as a carpenter for a local contractor. Later, he sold ads and wrote for _The Vermont Freeman_, one of the first counterculture weeklies in the region.


It appears you don't know much about the Vermont working environment.

What's a "goofer"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you talking from personal experience?


Always.
I'm the guy who does the job nobody else wants to do.
There's better money in it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He worked briefly as a carpenter, which means he was an untrained goofer for the local contractor.
> from the article:
> 
> Sanders was just another of the thousands of disillusioned urban intellectuals trying in those post-Woodstock years to create honorable lives outside the system in northern New England, where land was cheap and the natives were relatively tolerant of long-haired, bearded young men in jeans and women in long gingham dresses and sandals. Sanders worked briefly for the state Tax Department and then as a carpenter for a local contractor. Later, he sold ads and wrote for _The Vermont Freeman_, one of the first counterculture weeklies in the region.


I think everyone should read that article.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That I mock education and intelligence. That was easy.


You and yours have that as a cornerstone of your ideology.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

espola said:


> It appears you don't know much about the Vermont working environment.
> 
> What's a "goofer"?


I know construction and I know carpentry.

Go for this, go for that....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That I mock education and intelligence. That was easy.


Where did union boy go, surely it's break time on the union job site.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You and yours have that as a cornerstone of your ideology.


You and yours? 
YOU alone, singularly, all by yourself are a dumb ass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I know construction and I know carpentry.
> 
> Go for this, go for that....


That would be "gofer" or "go-fer" which I assumed you meant.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where did union boy go, surely it's break time on the union job site.


Waiting on the carpenters to catch up, yet again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You and yours?
> YOU alone, singularly, all by yourself are a dumb ass.


That is, of course one man's opinion, yours . . . but seeing as that is your opinion of everyone who disagrees with you i just see that as your acknowledgement thereof.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Waiting on the carpenters to catch up, yet again.


Dreamers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please tell me more about DACA and being "illegal"
> 
> https://qz.com/1070099/daca-isnt-unconstitutional-or-illegal-and-other-lies-trump-and-sessions-told-you/
> 
> *Four serious lies Jeff Sessions and Donald Trump told you about DACA*


We will let this person splain,
Feinstein Admits DACA on 'Shaky Legal Ground'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

How many dead Americans are you willing to accept in your social justice race war?
…Mother of Son Killed by ‘Dreamer’ Speaks Out on End for DACA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

How many raped children is acceptable in your social justice experiment?
*No Prosecution: UK Police Give 100 Warnings for Child Rape*
by Virginia Hale


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show one lie of mine.





Sheriff Joe said:


> How many dead Americans are you willing to accept in your social justice race war?
> …Mother of Son Killed by ‘Dreamer’ Speaks Out on End for DACA


It's a shame, we should make a law against murder....


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many raped children is acceptable in your social justice experiment?
> *No Prosecution: UK Police Give 100 Warnings for Child Rape*
> by Virginia Hale


The UK should outlaw rape, especially of children.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We will let this person splain,
> Feinstein Admits DACA on 'Shaky Legal Ground'


What does that have to do with our SCROTUS and AG lying to us?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> What does that have to do with our SCROTUS and AG lying to us?


You stated it was legal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> The UK should outlaw rape, especially of children.


Coming to your city.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You stated it was legal.


I'm no lawyer, but it appears immigration experts think we were lied to.  Sessions was a vocal critic of DACA when it was first proposed too.  Par for the course with an anti-immigration admin.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coming to your city.


Should we propose we outlaw rape as well?  Why would a UK problem become ours?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's a shame, we should make a law against murder....


How about not let the law breaking, murdering diseased drain on our civilized society in to our country.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about not let the law breaking, murdering diseased drain on our civilized society in to our country.


I'm confused, we already have immigration laws?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm no lawyer, but it appears immigration experts think we were lied to.  Sessions was a vocal critic of DACA when it was first proposed too.  Par for the course with an anti-immigration admin.


I thought you were talking about when the Kenyan said he was against illegal immigration and when the Kenyan said he was against gay marriage and you can keep your Dr and when the Kenyan said you can keep your plan and when the Kenyan said he is an American citizen.
There is more, just ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm confused, we already have immigration laws?


How about we hire the chicoms to come over a build another great wall, that might just slow things down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm no lawyer, but it appears immigration experts think we were lied to.  Sessions was a vocal critic of DACA when it was first proposed too.  Par for the course with an anti-immigration admin.


Pro American.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anti-American.


Agreed


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you were talking about when the Kenyan said he was against illegal immigration


Most people are, why do you keep suggesting otherwise?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Most people are, why do you keep suggesting otherwise?


You think Obama was against illegal immigration?


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You think Obama was against illegal immigration?


Just about everyone is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just about everyone is.


Is that a yes? What should we do with the illegals that are here?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you were talking about when the Kenyan said he was against illegal immigration and when the Kenyan said he was against gay marriage and you can keep your Dr and when the Kenyan said you can keep your plan and when the Kenyan said he is an American citizen.
> There is more, just ask and you shall receive.


We proud Americans stood tall and elected Barack Obama twice...and he clearly would have won a third term.

We transitioned peacefully to a new President, who won the electoral college despite losing the popular vote by millions! Again, we can be proud.

He will serve one or two terms, unless, as we have seen with both a President and a Vice President from only his party in our lifetimes, for some reason involving bad behavior he is forced to resign.

Go America! Land of the free, home of the brave!


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that a yes? What should we do with the illegals that are here?


Good question, I'm glad there are people more knowledgeable in immigration issues than me to figure that out.  We probably shouldn't be hiring illegals, which is why they come here.  Lucky for you, only democrats own businesses, so you can keep pointing fingers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good question, I'm glad there are people more knowledgeable in immigration issues than me to figure that out.  We probably shouldn't be hiring illegals, which is why they come here.  Lucky for you, only democrats own businesses, so you can keep pointing fingers.


We shouldn't house them either, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You stated it was legal.


It has been through court so technically it is legal, now we may never know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

I wonder how Johnny Red is feeling these days?
*McCain: We can’t end DACA now!*
Allahpundit Sep 05, 2017 8:41 PM

“I will be working with my colleagues on both sides of the aisle to devise and pass comprehensive immigration reform…”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It has been through court so technically it is legal, now we may never know.


Funny, anytime you need to use the word technically you have lost.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just about everyone is.


When there is no clear path, I have a very hard time condemning people who are simply doing all they can to improve life for themselves and their families.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> We proud Americans stood tall and elected Barack Obama twice...and he clearly would have won a third term.
> 
> We transitioned peacefully to a new President, who won the electoral college despite losing the popular vote by millions! Again, we can be proud.
> 
> ...


Land of the free and home of the brave and Obama is the same post is just not right.
Please stop. Nothing brave about the bower in chief.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When there is no clear path, I have a very hard time condemning people who are simply doing all they can to improve life for themselves and their families.


No matter the consequences to the American Citizen?
Get in line, how is that for a clear path?


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Land of the free and home of the brave and Obama is the same post is just not right.
> Please stop. Nothing brave about the bower in chief.


Gay Joe prefers a thief, liar and con-man to represent us.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Speaking of cons....
*Obama admin. knew millions could not keep their health insurance*
by INVESTIGATIONS
_By Lisa Myers and Hannah Rappleye_

_NBC News_

President Obama repeatedly assured Americans that after the Affordable Care Act became law, people who liked their health insurance would be able to keep it. But millions of Americans are getting or are about to get cancellation letters for their health insurance under Obamacare, say experts, and the Obama administration has known that for at least three years.
Four sources deeply involved in the Affordable Care Act tell NBC NEWS that 50 to 75 percent of the 14 million consumers who buy their insurance individually can expect to receive a “cancellation” letter or the equivalent over the next year because their existing policies don’t meet the standards mandated by the new health care law. One expert predicts that number could reach as high as 80 percent. And all say that many of those forced to buy pricier new policies will experience “sticker shock.”
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/obama-admin-knew-millions-could-not-keep-their-health-insurance-f8C11484394


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of cons....
> *Obama admin. knew millions could not keep their health insurance*
> by INVESTIGATIONS
> _By Lisa Myers and Hannah Rappleye_
> ...


Still better than what we had.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Still better than what we had.


Thank god we have bankruptcy laws....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Here's another whooper told by BHO whilst running for President.
_*“More young black men languish in prison than attend colleges and universities across America”*_


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here's another whooper told by BHO whilst running for President.
> _*“More young black men languish in prison than attend colleges and universities across America”*_


Luckily the dump supporters here have no problem with exaggeration.

_"while acknowledging that incarceration rates among young black males are several times higher than for whites or Hispanics."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gay Joe prefers a thief, liar and con-man to represent us.


We just had that, 8 years in fact, now it's time for something completely different.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Luckily the dump supporters here have no problem with exaggeration.
> 
> _"while acknowledging that incarceration rates among young black males are several times higher than for whites or Hispanics."_


Shit happens.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We just had that, 8 years in fact, now it's time for something completely different.


Not true, you are being like dump:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not true, you are being like dump:


Hillary and the Kenyan at the bottom, now that's funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, anytime you need to use the word technically you have lost.


In this case not so much, it has neither been ruled legal nor illegal . . . and as the POTUS is the originator that makes it legal until proven otherwise (see:Trump Muslim ban).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary and the Kenyan at the bottom, now that's funny.


You can't read the graph can you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Luckily the dump supporters here have no problem with exaggeration.
> 
> _"while acknowledging that incarceration rates among young black males are several times higher than for whites or Hispanics."_


You seemingly have a problem with the truth...







_*“More young black men languish in prison than attend colleges and universities across America”*_
This was a 2007 campaign claim by Obama, then a senator, that was wildly off the mark. In reality, there are five times more black men enrolled in colleges and universities than young black men in federal and state prisons — and two and half times the total number incarcerated (including local jails). Even if you expanded the age group to include African American males up to 30 or 35, the college attendees would still outnumber the prisoners.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2017/01/19/obamas-biggest-whoppers/?utm_term=.c250761d48d0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

*DEBBIE'S DEBACLE? 
IT staffer in DNC scandal reaches DOJ deal*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Here's another whooper from HBO...
_*“90 percent of the budget deficit is due to George W. Bush’s policies”*_

During the 2012 campaign, Obama repeatedly reminded voters that he became president during a grim economic crisis. But he went too far when he claimed that only 10 percent of the federal deficit was due to his own policies. About half of the deficit stemmed from the recession and forecasting errors, but a large chunk (44 percent in 2011) were the result of Obama’s actions. At another point, Obama also falsely suggested that the Bush tax cuts led to the Great Recession.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2017/01/19/obamas-biggest-whoppers/?utm_term=.c250761d48d0


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

One more for grins and giggles....


_*“The day after Benghazi happened, I acknowledged that this was an act of terrorism”*_

Obama did refer to an “act of terror” in the immediate aftermath of the 2012 Benghazi attacks, but in vague terms, wrapped in a patriotic fervor. He never affirmatively stated that the American ambassador died because of an “act of terror.” Then, over a period of two weeks, given three opportunities in interviews to affirmatively agree that the Benghazi attack was a terrorist attack, the president obfuscated or ducked the question. So this was a case of taking revisionist history too far for political reasons.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2017/01/19/obamas-biggest-whoppers/?utm_term=.c250761d48d0


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seemingly have a problem with the truth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it matter now? Trump, the liar in chief, is POTUS now. He lies enough for the entire congress.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't read the graph can you?


I read it, funny still.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seemingly have a problem with the truth...


How so?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does it matter now? Trump, the liar in chief, is POTUS now. He lies enough for the entire congress.


Well Daffy, if it didn't matter to you then, why does it matter now?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thank god we have bankruptcy laws....


Yup, this way the deadbeats don't have to pay their medical bills and the rest of us pay higher premiums to make up for them.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> yup. I would assume anybody with the twitter handle "bikergirl4trump" is an idiot...which she confirms with her sign. Motorcycle Momma, on the other hand, sounds like a normal, fun license plate holder. If it said motorcycle momma for trump, on the other hand, I would stereotype her as an idiot and she would probably do something else, such as show that sign, to prove I was accurate.


Well there it is again. Another liberal who believes that that people who voted for Trump are idiots. 

You are obviously not a very good lawyer because good lawyers collect facts and don't assume like you do.

Now go ahead and double down like you normally do...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yup, this way the deadbeats don't have to pay their medical bills and the rest of us pay higher premiums to make up for them.


So you will gladly pay medical for illegals, just not citizens?


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It has been through court so technically it is legal, now we may never know.


The President has power over officers of the Executive Branch as long as they act within the law.  Citizens, government official and businesses have the right to bring suit in federal court to contest anything that the President orders and that the Executive Branch does, as we have witnessed recently.  If a judge orders the President or an official to stop some action, they must do so or risk jail time and fines.  DACA originated as an Executive Order that was contested by several state Attorneys General, and it was found acceptable by Federal judges.  Obama suggested that Congress do something to fix the situation DACA was written to cover - and I believe t made the same suggestion.  If the Republicans in Congress are clever, they will enact a temporary measure that will extend the current situation down past the 2018 elections.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Well there it is again. Another liberal who believes that that people who voted for Trump are idiots.


Not idiots, just misguided:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/why-do-trump-voters-believe-his-lies-heres-a-hint_us_58d9389ae4b0f633072b3a1b

_"Trump voters are making a mistake to trust Fox, and Breitbart and their Facebook friends and community about politics because not only do each of them ALSO suffer from the illusion of knowledge, but those institutions have an agenda to intentionally keep their supporters misinformed in order to keep them voting against their own self-interest.

Because as long as poor and middle-class Trump voters continue to support him, Trump and Fox are able to implement their real goals: Tax breaks for the rich, and fewer regulations for business -– two agendas, neither of which will pave roads, improve schools, or ensure medicine and medical treatment get to those in need."_


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## xav10 (Sep 6, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Well there it is again. Another liberal who believes that that people who voted for Trump are idiots.
> 
> You are obviously not a very good lawyer because good lawyers collect facts and don't assume like you do.
> 
> Now go ahead and double down like you normally do...


I don't think people who voted for Trump are idiots. I was talking about one idiot, with the license plate and the sign. You don't think she's an idiot, having seen the sign? I plead guilty to stereotyping the lady with the "bikergirl4trump" handle as being an idiot...we all have our prejudices, try as we might to be open-minded. In this case, she absolutely confirmed that I was correct. You don't think so?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you will gladly pay medical for illegals, just not citizens?


I don't want to pay medical bills for a deadbeat who bankrupted out of them. What does that have to do with "illegals?" What do they do with the citizens of other wealthy countries to provide health care? Maybe we should do that...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I don't want to pay medical bills for a deadbeat who bankrupted out of them. What does that have to do with "illegals?" What do they do with the citizens of other wealthy countries to provide health care? Maybe we should do that...


Agree.  Except if we did we would be considered racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Riiiiiight. So they aren't getting medical care? How about public education?


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Riiiiiight.


We get it, truth can hurt at times...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well Daffy, if it didn't matter to you then, why does it matter now?


Your avoidance of the Trump subject is ongoing and obvious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> We get it, truth can hurt at times...


Who pays for medical care for them?


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who pays for medical care for them?


You'll have to ask them.  Are you suggesting that DACA can't pay for their own medical care?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yup, this way the deadbeats don't have to pay their medical bills and the rest of us pay higher premiums to make up for them.


Deadbeats...?
So Obamacare was enacted for deadbeats?
Under Obamacare young healthy folks that generally don't need health care are stuck with high premiums to cover those that can't afford coverage or who need coverage.
But alas not to worry, young folks can stay on mom & dad's policy 'till they are 26...so that way the deadbeats don't have to pay their medical bills either.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Except if we did we would be considered racist.


Looks from this study as if they definitely make a distinction, if that's what you mean by racist, but they seem to provide some coverage.

http://www.commonwealthfund.org/~/media/Files/Publications/Issue Brief/2012/Dec/1650_Gray_hlt_care_undocumented_migrants_intl_brief.pdf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your avoidance of the Trump subject is ongoing and obvious.


Really obvious to you Clouseau...
What's on your hypocritical mind Daffy?


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really obvious to you Clouseau...
> What's on your mind Daffy?


Are you really that clueless?  Your every response to an issue with dump is to talk about Obama or HRC.  How fuckin dumb can one person be???  It's like you hate current events and live in the past 24/7.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you really that clueless?  Your every response to an issue with dump is to talk about Obama or HRC.  How fuckin dumb can one person be???  It's like you hate current events and live in the past 24/7.


Because you jack offs ignored the lies and bullshit when it comes to BHO and Hillary that you're ragging Trump about...by all means rag Trump he deserves it.
I'm just point out your hypocrisy when it come to Trump...you ever acknowledge the lies and improper things done by any Democrat?
These people are all power hungry narcissistic lying turds...
How fuckin' two faced ignorant can you be? It's like the past never happened...muahahahaha what a moroon you are.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Because you jack offs ignored the lies and bullshit when it comes to BHO and Hillary


I didn't ignore shit, I posted about some of them.

You make it impossible to discuss a current event because you hate the democrats so much.  Yes, politicians suck and we can and do call bullshit on them, but you defend dump when your every response is to harken back to the past instead of discuss the merits of a SCROTUS that lies to us every minute of the day.  Most of the time you mention stuff that has already been discussed and acknowledged here.  Why bring it up again when it's not relevant to the current topic?

It's non-stop "what aboutism".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism

*Whataboutism* (also known as *whataboutery*) is a variant of the _tu quoque_ logical fallacy that attempts to discredit an opponent's position by charging them with hypocrisy without directly refuting or disproving their argument,[1][2] [3] which is particularly associated with Soviet and Russian propaganda.[4][5][6]


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Because you jack offs ignored the lies and bullshit when it comes to BHO and Hillary that you're ragging Trump about...by all means rag Trump he deserves it.
> I'm just point out your hypocrisy when it come to Trump...you ever acknowledge the lies and improper things done by any Democrat?
> These people are all power hungry narcissistic lying turds...
> How fuckin' two faced ignorant can you be? It's like the past never happened...muahahahaha what a moroon you are.


It's like this Antifa vs racist debate, you disavow both sides but spend all your time talking about how bad one side is and hardly ever mention the other.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Because you jack offs ignored the lies and bullshit when it comes to BHO and Hillary that you're ragging Trump about...by all means rag Trump he deserves it.
> I'm just point out your hypocrisy when it come to Trump...you ever acknowledge the lies and improper things done by any Democrat?
> These people are all power hungry narcissistic lying turds...
> How fuckin' two faced ignorant can you be? It's like the past never happened...muahahahaha what a moroon you are.


. . . also there is a difference between things that eventually pan out wrong and things that are immediately disproven in real time with a smart phone before the next question is even asked. (see: Trump and surrogates of)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . also there is a difference between things that eventually pan out wrong and things that are immediately disproven in real time with a smart phone before the next question is even asked. (see: Trump and surrogates of)


Can you see Benghazi from your tower?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Looks from this study as if they definitely make a distinction, if that's what you mean by racist, but they seem to provide some coverage.
> 
> http://www.commonwealthfund.org/~/media/Files/Publications/Issue Brief/2012/Dec/1650_Gray_hlt_care_undocumented_migrants_intl_brief.pdf


The distinction is in the number of undocumented  immigrants ranging from 1.9 to 3.8 million in 27 EU countries to 11 to 12 million in the U.S.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's like this Antifa vs racist debate, you disavow both sides but spend all your time talking about how bad one side is and hardly ever mention the other.


Antifa is always there to help, no matter what the problem is.
If you would only totally and completely disavow antifa like we have the KKK, white supremacists and the Nazis.
we could put this whole thing to bed, but you fucking commies won't do it, you keep sticking up for the facists.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you see Benghazi from your tower?


Tragedy, the Ambassador didn't go back to the hotel like he was directed, Congress denied the additional security funding the SOS asked for, the satellite embassy was still under construction with the proper security and communication assets yet to be installed, the country itself was far from stable and people tragically died. Many hours and millions of dollars in tax payer money was spent, mostly in a political attempt to attack Hillary Clinton that came to no a conclusion of no wrongdoing, also many questions were asked behind closed doors that shut down the complaints of the Republicans in those meetings (I wonder what they learned) that we may never know about . . . yet you continue to use it as a political axe? Shows where your allegiance lies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Antifa is always there to help, no matter what the problem is.
> If you would only totally and completely disavow antifa like we have the KKK, white supremacists and the Nazis.
> we could put this whole thing to bed, but you fucking commies won't do it, you keep sticking up for the facists.


You certainly are a confused and conflicted individual.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The distinction is in the number of undocumented  immigrants ranging from 1.9 to 3.8 million in 27 EU countries to 11 to 12 million in the U.S.


But ours aren't attacking us, they love it here! Most are working hard doing jobs we don't want to and providing much needed services all the while adding to the economy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I didn't ignore shit, I posted about some of them.
> 
> You make it impossible to discuss a current event because you hate the democrats so much.  Yes, politicians suck and we can and do call bullshit on them, but you defend dump when your every response is to harken back to the past instead of discuss the merits of a SCROTUS that lies to us every minute of the day.  Most of the time you mention stuff that has already been discussed and acknowledged here.  Why bring it up again when it's not relevant to the current topic?
> 
> ...


Poppycock...bullshit...horse feathers...balderdash...lying sack of shit...
You even pulled out the tried and true "I can't think of a good response" baby crying meme
Lord you're not only a coward, you're stupid too...at least you have Daffy's nose up your ass to comfort you.
Pathetic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . also there is a difference between things that eventually pan out wrong and things that are immediately disproven in real time with a smart phone before the next question is even asked. (see: Trump and surrogates of)


Lies are lies ....three years of knowing you weren't gonna be able to keep your doctor doesn't fall into "things that didn't pan out" category.
Come on Daffy, you can't be that stupid. Can you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tragedy, the Ambassador didn't go back to the hotel like he was directed, Congress denied the additional security funding the SOS asked for, the satellite embassy was still under construction with the proper security and communication assets yet to be installed, the country itself was far from stable and people tragically died. Many hours and millions of dollars in tax payer money was spent, mostly in a political attempt to attack Hillary Clinton that came to no a conclusion of no wrongdoing, also many questions were asked behind closed doors that shut down the complaints of the Republicans in those meetings (I wonder what they learned) that we may never know about . . . yet you continue to use it as a political axe? Shows where your allegiance lies.


Why all the lies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are a confused and conflicted individual.


That is probably true, but not relevant to this discussion.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poppycock...bullshit...horse feathers...balderdash...lying sack of shit...
> You even pulled out the tried and true "I can't think of a good response" baby crying meme
> Lord you're not only a coward, you're stupid too...at least you have Daffy's nose up your ass to comfort you.
> Pathetic.


You're a lost cause dude, I've never seen such an infant pretending to be a man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lies are lies ....three years of knowing you weren't gonna be able to keep your doctor doesn't fall into "things that didn't pan out" category.
> Come on Daffy, you can't be that stupid. Can you?


I certainly can't and won't attempt to curse and insult you as you so easily do for little or no reason at all, but I will say that you are a bit of a dullard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tragedy, the Ambassador didn't go back to the hotel like he was directed, Congress denied the additional security funding the SOS asked for, the satellite embassy was still under construction with the proper security and communication assets yet to be installed, the country itself was far from stable and people tragically died. Many hours and millions of dollars in tax payer money was spent, mostly in a political attempt to attack Hillary Clinton that came to no a conclusion of no wrongdoing, also many questions were asked behind closed doors that shut down the complaints of the Republicans in those meetings (I wonder what they learned) that we may never know about . . . yet you continue to use it as a political axe? Shows where your allegiance lies.


Did you read the survivors account? Doesn't sound like you did.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're a lost cause dude, I've never seen such an infant pretending to be a man.


Says the hypocritical lying coward....ESAD you fat ass bitch.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read the survivors account? Doesn't sound like you did.


The guys selling the books?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're a lost cause dude, I've never seen such an infant pretending to be a man.


Watch where you step with all the broken glass in your porta potty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> The guys selling the books?


So your a chubby little guy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I certainly can't and won't attempt to curse and insult you as you so easily do for little or no reason at all, but I will say that you are a bit of a dullard.


Come on Daffy, you can't be that stupid. Can you?
You now want to take the high road? Are you?


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Says the hypocritical lying coward....ESAD you fat ass bitch.


Less internet bravado, more phone dialing.


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So your a chubby little guy?


No, but are we now making fun of fat people too?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, but are we now making fun of fat people too?


Are you fat?
If you are, then yes I am you lying fat ass coward bitch......


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are you fat?


Dial your phone and let's find out pussy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come on Daffy, you can't be that stupid. Can you?
> You now want to take the high road? Are you?


Those who aren't totally partisan, thus hateful to the opposition, confuse you don't they? (see: Espola and confusion thereof)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are you fat?
> If you are, then yes I am you lying fat ass coward bitch......


Are you also a chubby-chaser?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who aren't totally partisan, thus hateful to the opposition, confuse you don't they? (see: Espola and confusion thereof)


Espola is every bit a lib, just like you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Espola is every bit a lib, just like you.


You consider anything slightly left a fascist right as lib, so you aren't a reliable barometer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, but are we now making fun of fat people too?


It's ok, fat girls need love too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You consider anything slightly left a fascist right as lib, so you aren't a reliable barometer.


I am just giving you an honest account of what you and your buddy write.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, but are we now making fun of fat people too?


Their hypocrisy has no limits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> You'll have to ask them.  Are you suggesting that DACA can't pay for their own medical care?


Pretty much, yeah. 30 to 40 thousand unaccompanied minors are part of DACA, who is paying their way?
Wake up dumbwez.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am just giving you an honest account of what you and your buddy write.


From what I have read you wouldn't recognize "honest" if it hit you on the nose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty much, yeah. 30 to 40 thousand unaccompanied minors are part of DACA, who is paying their way?
> Wake up dumbwez.


You believe everything they tell you, amazing, what a complete dope you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> You'll have to ask them.  Are you suggesting that DACA can't pay for their own medical care?


Don't you care, RFG?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe everything they tell you, amazing, what a complete dope you are.


What is wrong with my  statement?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But ours aren't attacking us, they love it here! Most are working hard doing jobs we don't want to and providing much needed services all the while adding to the economy.


So we should allow them to be here illegally because of alleged economic benefit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Dial your phone and let's find out pussy.


That sound like a threat, from a fat guy, sleeping on his moms couch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So we should allow them to be here illegally because of alleged economic benefit?


And a number of other reasons. For one it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And a number of other reasons. For one it's the right thing to do.


So much for the law.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So much for the law.


Which way is the wind blowing?


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That sound like a threat, from a fat guy, sleeping on his moms couch.


I need a much wider couch...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I need a much wider couch...


Ok, so when is the beer summit?


----------



## Wez (Sep 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok, so when is the beer summit?


You'll have to arrange it in an airplane hanger so I can get in the door...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So much for the law.


Don't get to far out over your skis, DACA is still the law . . . because as Trump said today, "Chuck and Nancy want a deal." So does Donald, and he didn't even mention the Republicans in the room.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't get to far out over your skis, DACA is still the law . . . because as Trump said today, "Chuck and Nancy want a deal." So does Donald, and he didn't even mention the Republicans in the room.


Yes, I am starting to get a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> You'll have to arrange it in an airplane hanger so I can get in the door...


I'll bring the grease.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Trump Admin Memo: DACAs Should ‘Prepare’ for ‘Their Departure’ from U.S.
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/09/06/trump-admin-memo-dacas-should-prepare-for-their-departure-from-u-s/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

…DACA ILLEGALS REJECT COMPROMISE: DEMAND AMNESTY
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/09/06/daca-illegals-reject-compromise-demand-amnesty-immigration/


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Breitbart feeding it's base the early morning red meat I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Ann Coulter WE MADE DONALD %#@ TRUMP PRESIDENT -- WHAT ELSE CAN WE DO?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Breitbart feeding it's base the early morning red meat I see.


A mans gotta eat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

RNC Ad Centers On Menendez Trial: ‘Are Democrats Really Going To Let A Convicted Felon Stay In the Senate?’


----------



## xav10 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> …DACA ILLEGALS REJECT COMPROMISE: DEMAND AMNESTY
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/09/06/daca-illegals-reject-compromise-demand-amnesty-immigration/


Who can name a job taken from yourself or a friend or relative by an undocumented immigrant?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't get to far out over your skis, DACA is still the law . . . because as Trump said today, "Chuck and Nancy want a deal." So does Donald, and he didn't even mention the Republicans in the room.


Like I said, so much for the law.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Breitbart feeding it's base the early morning red meat I see.


Marinade and a Fan is all we need now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who can name a job taken from yourself or a friend or relative by an undocumented immigrant?


How would we know if their undocumented?  Asking is considered racist, no?


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How would we know if their undocumented?  Asking is considered racist, no?


Asking based on nothing other than race and skin color is and unconstitutional.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't get to far out over your skis, DACA is still the law . . . because as Trump said today, "Chuck and Nancy want a deal." So does Donald, and he didn't even mention the Republicans in the room.


That's what the discussion is about...making it law as opposed to an executive order which DACA is...
The President doesn't make immigration law, he enforces it. Congress needs to address immigration law. 
It's up to Congress to pass a law that allows the DACA folks to stay here legally & become citizens.
Let's hope they can do their job for something worthwhile and meaningful


----------



## xav10 (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How would we know if their undocumented?  Asking is considered racist, no?


So not that you know of, I guess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Something is being left out of this story,
Police: Diplomat’s Daughter Stabs Boy at D.C. Private School, No Charges


----------



## xav10 (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How would we know if their undocumented?  Asking is considered racist, no?


You guys aren't meeting the right Mexicans. I'm telling you, in 12 years as a soccer dad at the highest youth levels, I have met so many awesome Mexican families...undoubtedly some who snuck over or their parents did. They work hard, contribute to the community...they have like their own g--d-mn economy, what with $5 cell phones and $50 soccer cleats and such. They get coffee tables for $10 and sand and varnish and make nicer ones in their homes than i have for hundreds. My kids are welcome in their houses in downtown LA and Corona and La Puente, etc. and vice versa.
Spending time with the families offers a different perspective...nobody is a "taker," they are real contributors. You would like them more than most of the f--kers we meet in life and on our kids' pitches.

I am for enforcing immigration laws.  My perspective on the individuals who are here, however, is more personal and sympathetic, I think, than some of yours...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Marinade and a Fan is all we need now.


Don't be spilling the beans, pizza thief.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You guys aren't meeting the right Mexicans.
> Spending time with the families offers a different perspective...nobody is a "taker,"


I don't think you are paying attention. I have a friend who is the manager in a 95% hispanic team and he told me 1/2 the team wont pay. Where can you get an Iphone for 5 bucks and where can you get $300 mercurial shoes for 50 bucks? You really need to think before you write this kind of BS.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think you are paying attention. I have a friend who is the manager in a 95% hispanic team and he told me 1/2 the team wont pay. Where can you get an Iphone for 5 bucks and where can you get $300 mercurial shoes for 50 bucks? You really need to think before you write this kind of BS.


Getting the parents with the lowest incomes to pay Club soccer prices can be tough that's for sure, but that's not really the issue being discussed here about whether DACA recipients can add to our society constructively.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Getting the parents with the lowest incomes to pay Club soccer prices can be tough that's for sure, but that's not really the issue being discussed here about whether DACA recipients can add to our society constructively.


I am responding to x and his claim that no dreamers aren't takers.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think you are paying attention. I have a friend who is the manager in a 95% hispanic team and he told me 1/2 the team wont pay. Where can you get an Iphone for 5 bucks and where can you get $300 mercurial shoes for 50 bucks? You really need to think before you write this kind of BS.


I have paid attention for years and different experiences I guess. Start with DHgate.com for the cleats. My kid is in em. $300 cleats for $55. The kid phone is a $5/mo Apple Watch -looking thing so they can call parents and a few other numbers. I forget the name. As for payment, the "entitled" ones who are told they're good get scholarships...my oldest played with much better teammates that way. If they aren't that good or just won't pay, boot 'em like anybody else.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You guys aren't meeting the right Mexicans. I'm telling you, in 12 years as a soccer dad at the highest youth levels, I have met so many awesome Mexican families...undoubtedly some who snuck over or their parents did. They work hard, contribute to the community...they have like their own g--d-mn economy, what with $5 cell phones and $50 soccer cleats and such. They get coffee tables for $10 and sand and varnish and make nicer ones in their homes than i have for hundreds. My kids are welcome in their houses in downtown LA and Corona and La Puente, etc. and vice versa.
> Spending time with the families offers a different perspective...nobody is a "taker," they are real contributors. You would like them more than most of the f--kers we meet in life and on our kids' pitches.
> 
> I am for enforcing immigration laws.  My perspective on the individuals who are here, however, is more personal and sympathetic, I think, than some of yours...


Iʻve had those same experiences.  And agree with much of what you are saying here.  So what about the law?


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am responding to x and his claim that no dreamers aren't takers.


So low income Hispanics having a hard time paying Club Soccer prices is your justification for assuming most DACA recipients are lazy and costly to our Society?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Getting the parents with the lowest incomes to pay Club soccer prices can be tough that's for sure, but that's not really the issue being discussed here about whether DACA recipients can add to our society constructively.


The first lesson of economics is scarcity: There is never enough of anything to satisfy all those who want it. The first lesson of politics is to disregard the first lesson of economics.
*Thomas Sowell, Is Reality Optional?*


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The first lesson of economics is scarcity: There is never enough of anything to satisfy all those who want it. The first lesson of politics is to disregard the first lesson of economics.
> *Thomas Sowell, Is Reality Optional?*


Classic diz trying to sound smart with a non-sequitur.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻve had those same experiences.  And agree with much of what you are saying here.  So what about the law?


I'm for enforcement of immigration laws. Haven't really investigated the whole Dreamer /Daca thing. We do need to tighten our borders by land, by sea and by air...no doubt about that.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Good thing we're getting rid of the EPA (slashing funding and staff), we wouldn't want any help with this:

https://qz.com/1069670/hurricane-harvey-flooded-13-of-the-uss-most-toxic-waste-sites-and-the-epa-says-11-are-still-inaccessible/

*Harvey flooded 13 of the US’s most-toxic waste sites and the EPA says 11 are still inaccessible*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Classic diz trying to sound smart with a non-sequitur.


Speaking of trying to sound smart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

No government of the left has done as much for the poor as capitalism has. Even when it comes to the redistribution of income, the left talks the talk but the free market walks the walk.
What do the poor most need? They need to stop being poor. And how can that be done, on a mass scale, except by an economy that creates vastly more wealth? Yet the political left has long had a remarkable lack of interest in how wealth is created. As far as they are concerned, wealth exists _somehow_ and the only interesting question is how to redistribute it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> So low income Hispanics having a hard time paying Club Soccer prices is your justification for assuming most DACA recipients are lazy and costly to our Society?


I never said most, just 49%.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yet the political left has long had a remarkable lack of interest in how wealth is created.


I thought we were just rich elites, tough to keep up with our labels...


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never said most, just 49%.


No idea what you're saying anymore...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea what you're saying anymore...


How many DACA kids go to private school?


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many DACA kids go to private school?


No idea, Google it and see what comes up...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> No idea, Google it and see what comes up...


Every  daca  kid that goes to public school on the take.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Every  daca  kid that goes to public school on the take.


We should probably make them repay those costs by working in our economy and paying taxes...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> I thought we were just rich elites, tough to keep up with our labels...


Whoʻs we?


----------



## nononono (Sep 7, 2017)

*Here's something to ponder !*

*




*


*Me smells a big FAT DNC style set up that failed.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Bannon on 60 Minutes: ‘No Room in American Society’ for the KKK and White Nationalists


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bannon on 60 Minutes: ‘No Room in American Society’ for the KKK and White Nationalists


Plenty of room at Breitbart though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Plenty of room at Breitbart though.


So what's it gonna take?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No government of the left has done as much for the poor as capitalism has. Even when it comes to the redistribution of income, the left talks the talk but the free market walks the walk.
> What do the poor most need? They need to stop being poor. And how can that be done, on a mass scale, except by an economy that creates vastly more wealth? Yet the political left has long had a remarkable lack of interest in how wealth is created. As far as they are concerned, wealth exists _somehow_ and the only interesting question is how to redistribute it.


Is anyone arguing that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> We should probably make them repay those costs by working in our economy and paying taxes...


Would that education include a class on laws and how to get around them because they are more special than those that entered legally.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Would that education include a class on laws and how to get around them because they are more special than those that entered legally.


daca kids had no choice, take it up with their parents.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is anyone arguing that?


All the time.  Wezs rant on inequality is one such argument.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> daca kids had no choice, take it up with their parents.


Yes.  Taxpayers have no choice but to subsidize and reward daca parents decisions.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  Taxpayers have no choice but to subsidize and reward daca parents decisions.


In some cases, yes, that's why we should make sure these kids give back to our economy, right?


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

_The measure of a civilization is how it treats its weakest members._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> _The measure of a civilization is how it treats its weakest members._


 . . . but we have just voted to be a weak, scared, paranoid, overly defense, knee-jerk response, xenophobic nation in line with the personality of our POTUS.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> _The measure of a civilization is how it treats its weakest members._


Weak.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> In some cases, yes, that's why we should make sure these kids give back to our economy, right?


It's still eliminating the choice of American taxpayers to subsidize those that are knowingly breaking the law by bringing their children here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but we have just voted to be a weak, scared, paranoid, overly defense, knee-jerk response, xenophobic nation in line with the personality of our POTUS.


You can adopt.  My liberal inlaws feel the same way and so they adopted those children less fortunate.  Pro-DACA Americans should adopt these children.


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's still eliminating the choice of American taxpayers to subsidize those that are knowingly breaking the law by bringing their children here.


Oh, sorry, did you think you have a choice in how tax money is spent?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, sorry, did you think you have a choice in how tax money is spent?


It's called voting.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's called voting.


55% support DACA, 27% oppose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

espola said:


> 55% support DACA, 27% oppose.


Fake News


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, sorry, did you think you have a choice in how tax money is spent?


Oh, sorry, did you think paying taxes was optional?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2017)

espola said:


> 55% support DACA, 27% oppose.


55% should put their wallets where their hearts are at and adopt a Dreamer.  Wonder if the Obama's ever considered adopting a Dreamer?   Dream on!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but we have just voted to be a weak, scared, paranoid, overly defense, knee-jerk response, xenophobic nation in line with the personality of our POTUS.


I firmly believe in the rule of law as the foundation for all of our basic rights. _Sonia Sotomayor_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Check this out, I googled "beautiful woman" and the results are amazing.
Images for beautiful woman


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

*Report: DACA Fraud Rate ’40% to 50%’…*
by John Binder213

*…AP: ‘Undocumented Citizens’…*
by John Binder115

*…Three Big Reasons to Oppose DACA Re-Amnesty*
by Neil Munro


----------



## Wez (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Report: DACA Fraud Rate ’40% to 50%’…*
> by John Binder213
> 
> *…AP: ‘Undocumented Citizens’…*
> ...


"Anti-immigrant bart" is working on overtime these days...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Anti-immigrant bart" is working on overtime these days...


You are probably right, lets try someone else.


*SHOCKER: Look what suddenly made Planned Parenthood worried about every person’s ‘right to live…’*
September 6, 2017 06:25 PM by Doug Powers


Without shame


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

*Bannon: Catholic bishops “need illegal aliens to fill the churches”*
Ed Morrissey Sep 07, 2017 12:41 PM

“They have an economic interest in unlimited immigration…”


----------



## xav10 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Report: DACA Fraud Rate ’40% to 50%’…*
> by John Binder213
> 
> *…AP: ‘Undocumented Citizens’…*
> ...


The only immigration issue of concern is Asian drivers. Why is that not being discussed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The only immigration issue of concern is Asian drivers. Why is that not being discussed?


How do you think the illegal alien numbers are kept down?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you think the illegal alien numbers are kept down?


They can keep all citizenship perks...passports, green cards, whatever, but must be deprived of their drivers' licenses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> They can keep all citizenship perks...passports, green cards, whatever, but must be deprived of their drivers' licenses.


They're good for your business.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

Maybe people are finally woke.

TACO BELL Employees Open Fire On Armed Robbers...
http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2017/09/07/taco-bell-employees-shoot-robber/


----------



## xav10 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They're good for your business.


No they're not. They make me late for meetings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> No they're not. They make me late for meetings.


A big shot like you? I am sure the meeting won't start without you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I don't think people who voted for Trump are idiots. I was talking about one idiot, with the license plate and the sign. You don't think she's an idiot, having seen the sign? I plead guilty to stereotyping the lady with the "bikergirl4trump" handle as being an idiot...we all have our prejudices, try as we might to be open-minded. In this case, she absolutely confirmed that I was correct. You don't think so?


No, I don't pass judgement on people based off of a picture on the internet that may or may not be real.

But if it is legit then what she is guilty of is being lazy for not doing her homework. Kinda like certain people on this forum..


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> No, I don't pass judgement on people based off of a picture on the internet that may or may not be real.
> 
> But if it is legit then what she is guilty of is being lazy for not doing her homework. Kinda like certain people on this forum..


I see; without investigating the validity of her handle or her photo, I can't pass judgment. Whatever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I see; without investigating the validity of her handle or her photo, I can't pass judgment. Whatever.


Remember that for next time an unflattering image is posted of someone the right wants to vilify.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember that for next time an unflattering image is posted of someone the right wants to vilify.


Are you making fun of a dead person?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you making fun of a dead person?


I'm not, sure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not, sure.


If you are its disgusting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you are its disgusting.


Let me go back and read the entire thread to make sure . . . back in a bit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let me go back and read the entire thread to make sure . . . back in a bit.


Fine, Im gonna sit down in the middle of the road and wait.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fine, Im gonna sit down in the middle of the road and wait.


You're likely to get run over by a conservative who doesn't want to be inconvenienced.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're likely to get run over by a conservative who doesn't want to be inconvenienced.


What are streets for?


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are streets for?


What are laws against using your vehicle as a weapon for?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are streets for?


Natural selection...the "slow" ones get ran over....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Natural selection...the "slow" ones get ran over....


Ah yes, the conservative vs liberal argument, the laws of a nature vs the intelligence of man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember that for next time an unflattering image is posted of someone the right wants to vilify.


I tried to find a flattering one, just didn't see any.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the conservative vs liberal argument, the laws of a nature vs the intelligence of man.


Ah yes a joke that flew right over your head...
Ramble on...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ah yes a joke that flew right over your head...
> Ramble on...


Your little haha provide me an in.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the conservative vs liberal argument, the laws of a nature vs the intelligence of man.


They only believe in Science and Evolution when it profits them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


Same guys that told us Hillary was a slam dunk for lotus.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Anti-immigrant bart" is working on overtime these days...


Is anybody surprised that there is a DACA fraud rate for those that came here illegally in the first place?  lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are probably right, lets try someone else.
> 
> 
> *SHOCKER: Look what suddenly made Planned Parenthood worried about every person’s ‘right to live…’*
> ...


Oh, and the kicker of Richards’ statement from Planned Parenthood:

*“Here at Planned Parenthood, we firmly believe that every **person has the right to live*, work, and raise a family freely and without the threat of deportation or separation,” she says.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The only immigration issue of concern is Asian drivers. Why is that not being discussed?


Okay that was freakin' funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you think the illegal alien numbers are kept down?


LMAO! And again


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> They only believe in Science and Evolution when it profits them.


They? Every one of them?
Only? Pffffttt...
White men can't jump...women aren't good mathematicians...Asians can't drive... any more stereotypes you want' throw up?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your little haha provide me an in.


Obvi. lol


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your little haha provide me an in.


Only "in" your mind...ramble on Daffy and enjoy the day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're likely to get run over by a conservative who doesn't want to be inconvenienced.


You mean because in the aftermath of running someone over your life becomes more convenient?  Wezdumb!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Same guys that told us Hillary was a slam dunk for lotus.


It is easy to see when E-reader is lying, Mr link master provide no link.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is easy to see when E-reader is lying, Mr link master provide no link.


Even if he did.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because in the aftermath of running someone over your life becomes more convenient?  Wezdumb!


Tell that to conservatives who talk tough about running people over who are protesting causes they don't believe in and are inconvenienced.  It's a very common sentiment these days I see it expressed all the time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tell that to conservatives who talk tough about running people over who are protesting causes they don't believe in and are inconvenienced.  It's a very common sentiment these days I see it expressed all the time.


  You hear it more than you see it.  Big difference.  The former is more convenient.  The latter cost you time and money.  Just economics.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You hear it more than you see it.  Big difference.  The former is more convenient.  The latter cost you time and money.  Just economics.


We just saw it in Charlottsville


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> We just saw it in Charlottsville


And again


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2017)

When is the last time you saw it prior to?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

*Hillary 2014: “Just because your child gets across the border, that doesn’t mean the child gets to stay”*
Allahpundit Sep 08, 2017 11:21 AM
Top Pick

“We don’t want to send a message that is contrary to our laws.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

*NFL HELL: Ratings Take Hit As Players Sit For National Anthem...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Coming to your town,
After Brutal Daylight Rape, Female Joggers Warned ‘Look over Your Shoulders’


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe people are finally woke.
> 
> TACO BELL Employees Open Fire On Armed Robbers...
> http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2017/09/07/taco-bell-employees-shoot-robber/


All turned out well it sounds and that is a good thing. Too bad they weren't better shots and got the other one. Once the piece goes in your hand all playing is over with, use it or get dropped.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/how-kirsten-gillibrand-is-outsmarting-donald-trump-w501354

She's the one...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NFL HELL: Ratings Take Hit As Players Sit For National Anthem...*


Will the NFL become a partisan thing like the WWE and NASCAR? You can always switch to hockey, it's pretty safe there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/how-kirsten-gillibrand-is-outsmarting-donald-trump-w501354
> 
> She's the one...


 "Trump didn't necessarily know it was there.", might be a popular theme from congress in the near future.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All turned out well it sounds and that is a good thing. Too bad they weren't better shots and got the other one. Once the piece goes in your hand all playing is over with, use it or get dropped.


Sounds like a pretty crazy day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like a pretty crazy day.


2:45 am was it? I think I would only open the drive thru at that hour . . . nothing good happens after midnight.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will the NFL become a partisan thing like the WWE and NASCAR? You can always switch to hockey, it's pretty safe there.


WWE is staged, NASCAR and bowling are my Sunday defaults, I watch all the college hockey I can find (Go Green Knights!) and I went to a Kings game last season.  Why doesn't San Diego have an NHL team by now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

WORD,
Former Hillary Fundraiser: I Wish She Would Just Shut The F**K Up And Go Away


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Payne
*No, Eric Holder, DREAMers aren't Americans. That's the *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Brent Bozell Cheers for Your First Abortion? 
The first requirement for a feminist is to be shameless about abortion. In the wake of the 2015 videos exposing the horrific Planned Parenthood racket around dead baby parts, a gaggle of feminists created a social media campaign called #ShoutYourAbortion with the aim of dispelling all "sadness, shame, or regret" about abortions. One should shout about it with pride and even joke about it.

The campaign manufactures T-shirts emblazoned with the Orwellian phrases "Abortion is freedom" and "Everyone knows I had an abortion."

In the last few days, a video surfaced of radical-feminist actress Martha Plimpton interviewing abortion provider Dr. Willie Parker for a #ShoutYourAbortion event in Seattle. She began by joking that she had her "best" abortion in the city. Being there was special because, as she noted: "I also had my first abortion here at the Seattle Planned Parenthood! Yay!" This resulted in sustained applause and cheers.

But the comedy kept coming. Plimpton said: "Notice I said 'first' ... and I don't want Seattle -- I don't want you guys to feel insecure. It was my best one. Heads and tails above the rest. If I could Yelp review it, I totally would." The feminists are so ethically obtuse they want to compare their abortion experiences to reviews of a Chinese restaurant.

The idea is to remove the stigma of an unborn baby being killed and removed from the womb, and render the act as the moral equivalent of cutting your fingernails or getting an appendectomy. "Abortion is not some crazy weird last resort," Plimpton told an ABC reporter on "Nightline" in 2015. "It is a normal part of women's medical lives."

CARTOONS | Glenn McCoy
 View Cartoon 
And people who disagree? "These are not the brightest bulbs that we're dealing with here," she said. Those dummies think the baby has a life or rights of some kind.

Removing the stigma clearly requires denying the unborn baby has any humanity. So during the Seattle event, Plimpton and Dr. Parker dismantled the Hippocratic oath. Parker implied that "first, do no harm" should be translated as "don't judge a woman seeking an abortion," because somehow an abortion does no harm to anyone.

Parker energetically denied science in this War on Stigma. He joked, "If you really believe that abortion is murder, call 911 and see if the police will come to an abortion clinic."

Then the science denial really boiled over. "I've never killed a baby," he claimed. "I've ended pregnancies, but I've never killed a baby." This is as logical as arguing, "I've had a hamburger, but I've never eaten meat."

Plimpton lamented the religious "prejudice" of Christians, our alleged belief that "women are fundamentally incapable of understanding what they're doing." Then, Parker had the audacity to suggest that the pro-life people -- he calls them the "antis" -- need to take their "personal" religion and keep it in a "private space," but when it comes to community issues like his abortion business, "we have to rely on things that are more objective like science and evidence." (That was greeted by big applause.)

By the way, the #ShoutYourAbortion collective also sells Dr. Willie Parker T-shirts, and the order form gushes: "Dr. Willie Parker is our hero. Like, start crying a little bit every time you think about him kind of hero."

Feminists have placed abortion providers on the highest pedestal of their secular sainthood, for they have not only "liberated" women from the burdens of their inconvenient reproductive truths but also concocted an elaborate, if scientifically ridiculous, philosophy that denies they've destroyed anything human and absolves them of any guilt for their deadly sins. They bought their abortions ... and then they cried for joy and picked up their fangirl T-shirt.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe we should abort the babies of illegals?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Maybe we should abort the babies of illegals?


You know how I feel about the subject.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know how I feel about the subject.


Yea, you paste pro-life shit in here all the time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, you paste pro-life shit in here all the time.


Pro life shit? Only you would put those 3 words together.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Trending


DoJ makes "shocking" flip in SCOTUS religious liberty case


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will the NFL become a partisan thing like the WWE and NASCAR? You can always switch to hockey, it's pretty safe there.


Who's supports players sitting down during the National Anthem? Lefties?
They have the right to do that, and folks have the right to boycott those teams or sports.
I'll let you in on a not so secret,  secret Daffy....WWE is fake....shh...don't tell anyone.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pro life shit? Only you would put those 3 words together.


Still acting as if you're above something, funny and sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Still acting as if you're above something, funny and sad.


Above you? Absolutely.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Above you? Absolutely.


What puts him above me, the fact that he tells the same lies you do, or his constant insults to everyone who disagrees with him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> What puts him above me, the fact that he tells the same lies you do, or his constant insults to everyone who disagrees with him?


I really don't want advise from you, especially on manners.


----------



## Wez (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I really don't want advise from you, especially on manners.


Lot of bad manners in here, tons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

The Dream Act would exclude anyone who has been convicted of “any offense under federal or state law, other than a state offense for which an essential element is the alien’s immigration status, that is punishable by a maximum term of imprisonment of more than one year; or three or more offenses under federal or state law, other than state offense for which an essential element is the alien’s immigration status, for which the alien was convicted on different dates for each of the three offenses and imprisoned for an aggregate of 90 days or more.”

The phrase “other than a state offense for which an essential element is the alien’s immigration status” could excuse a lot of criminal activity. “It would grant status to illegal aliens who have been convicted of felony ID fraud or other crimes that could be considered to be related to their immigration status,” noted Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies, which favors tighter restrictions on immigration. “You could say human smuggling, document fraud, benefits fraud, false claims to citizenship, illegal voting, and many other felonies have an essential element that involves immigration status.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lot of bad manners in here, tons.


Identifying your shortcomings is the first step, I am proud of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

Your money, hard at work.

University receives $138,000 in federal grant money to study preschoolers’ gender identity
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/09/08/university-receives-138000-in-federal-grant-money-to-study-preschoolers-gender-identity/


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Dream Act would exclude anyone who has been convicted of “any offense under federal or state law, other than a state offense for which an essential element is the alien’s immigration status, that is punishable by a maximum term of imprisonment of more than one year; or three or more offenses under federal or state law, other than state offense for which an essential element is the alien’s immigration status, for which the alien was convicted on different dates for each of the three offenses and imprisoned for an aggregate of 90 days or more.”
> 
> The phrase “other than a state offense for which an essential element is the alien’s immigration status” could excuse a lot of criminal activity. “It would grant status to illegal aliens who have been convicted of felony ID fraud or other crimes that could be considered to be related to their immigration status,” noted Jessica Vaughan of the Center for Immigration Studies, which favors tighter restrictions on immigration. “You could say human smuggling, document fraud, benefits fraud, false claims to citizenship, illegal voting, and many other felonies have an essential element that involves immigration status.”


Nobody would think that "human smuggling" involves the perpetrator's immigration status as an element of the crime. You could do it and your family probably hasn't been immigrants for a while.
Overblown, paranoid garbage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nobody would think that "human smuggling" involves the perpetrator's immigration status as an element of the crime. You could do it and your family probably hasn't been immigrants for a while.
> Overblown, paranoid garbage.


You know how lawyers are. OJ is a free man. Enough said?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know how lawyers are. OJ is a free man. Enough said?


That was a jury, not lawyers. Besides, the undocumented immigrant human smuggling defendant can't afford the "dream team" (half of whom are dead, right?).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That was a jury, not lawyers. Besides, the undocumented immigrant human smuggling defendant can't afford the "dream team" (half of whom are dead, right?).


Who are you kidding, we will pay for that as well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lot of bad manners in here, tons.


That's your opinion on an opinion forum.  Carry on.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who are you kidding, we will pay for that as well.


Once again you got that backwards. we pay for the roundup efforts and the prosecution efforts and the bad public defenders.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Once again you got that backwards. we pay for the roundup efforts and the prosecution efforts and the bad public defenders.


But we still pay. lol


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know how lawyers are. OJ is a free man. Enough said?


OJ is a free man because his lawyers demonstrated to the jury that one of the key LAPD investigators has a documented history of racism.  

You know how racists are.  Enough said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Once again you got that backwards. we pay for the roundup efforts and the prosecution efforts and the bad public defenders.


You mean the free bad public defenders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> OJ is a free man because his lawyers demonstrated to the jury that one of the key LAPD investigators has a documented history of racism.
> 
> You know how racists are.  Enough said.


Funny, a black dude kills 2 white people and you say he is found innocent because of racism, Dick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> OJ is a free man because his lawyers demonstrated to the jury that one of the key LAPD investigators has a documented history of racism.
> 
> You know how racists are.  Enough said.


How did racism make OJ not guilty?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, a black dude kills 2 white people and you say he is found innocent because of racism, Dick.


So the system is broken when a black man goes free but it's not broken when our prisons are filled with black people?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> So the system is broken when a black man goes free but it's not broken when our prisons are filled with black people?


The NFL, NBA, MLB are filled with black people.  Is the system broken?  The entertainment system is filled with black people.  Is the system broken?  Stop focusing on the failures of blacks you racist!


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How did racism make OJ not guilty?


The jury made OJ not guilty.  All the defense had to do was show them was that there was reason not to believe the prosecution's story. The defense showed that the officer who provided key evidence had a history of racist behavior (he had admitted that he was a racist in an attempt to get a disability pension and it was shown that he had lied on the witness stand about using the n-word).  Then the prosecutors bungled their attempt to show the bloody gloves were OJ's.  

Personally, I think OJ killed those two people, but the prosecution failed to convict him.

OJ lost a civil trial on pretty much the same evidence against a better set of lawyers, then claimed bankruptcy and set out to find the "real killers" no matter what golf courses they were hiding in.

The detective in question, after taking the 5th when asked if he had manufactured evidence in the case, was convicted of perjury and plea-bargained a settlement that resulted in a sentence of 3 years probation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> So the system is broken when a black man goes free but it's not broken when our prisons are filled with black people?


Your fucking head is broken.


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your fucking head is broken.


Yea, it's "my" head, sure...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, it's "my" head, sure...


Racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, it's "my" head, sure...


I am glad we agree.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> and the bad public defenders.


Hey, a guy or girl has to start (or end up) somewhere!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The NFL, NBA, MLB are filled with black people.  Is the system broken?  The entertainment system is filled with black people.  Is the system broken?  Stop focusing on the failures of blacks you racist!


The cream rises to the top . . . unless the system can be unduly manipulated like sports were up into the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The cream rises to the top . . . unless the system can be unduly manipulated like sports were up into the 50's and 60's.


Up until 60 or 70 rears ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The cream rises to the top . . . unless the system can be unduly manipulated like sports were up into the 50's and 60's.


More manipulation going bye bye, just walked by the Team USA easy up and not a word of English not a white person in sight, too funny.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More manipulation going bye bye, just walked by the Team USA easy up and not a word of English not a white person in sight, too funny.


"You know Hispanics are white, right?"

The inevitable Trump-mocking thread


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

espola said:


> "You know Hispanics are white, right?"
> 
> The inevitable Trump-mocking thread


Who said I was talking about Hispanics? So Hispanics are the only people that don't speak English?
 You're got problems, you old racist fuck.
They were a bunch of Africans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

Bolling 19-year-old son found dead day after ousted from FOXNEWS...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4868652/Eric-Bolling-s-son-dies-one-day-father-fired.html


----------



## xav10 (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bolling 19-year-old son found dead day after ousted from FOXNEWS...
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4868652/Eric-Bolling-s-son-dies-one-day-father-fired.html


How did he die? Embarrassment that dad was a perv and a predator? He didn't want to see if dad prevailed in his defamation case?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How did he die? Embarrassment that dad was a perv and a predator? He didn't want to see if dad prevailed in his defamation case?


Start off as if you're a caring individual and then just go right off the rails.... nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How did he die? Embarrassment that dad was a perv and a predator? He didn't want to see if dad prevailed in his defamation case?


You are a cock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

Sharpton daughter arrested after attacking cab driver...
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/ashley-sharpton-arrested-allegedly-attacking-cab-driver-article-1.3482542


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More manipulation going bye bye, just walked by the Team USA easy up and not a word of English not a white person in sight, too funny.


http://www.usga.org/content/usga/home-page/championships/2017/walker-cup/articles/meet-2017-usa-walker-cup-team.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More manipulation going bye bye, just walked by the Team USA easy up and not a word of English not a white person in sight, too funny.


Does that matter to you?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a cock.


How civil, I'm sure LE will want to kick your ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that matter to you?


FuckinA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FuckinA


Why? Where is it written in stone that America should stay a white, English speaking, Christian nation forever?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? Where is it written in stone that America should stay a white, English speaking, Christian nation forever?


Nowhere, what does that have to do with it?
Just show a little respect to the country that has taken you in and paid for everything. If you don't want to or can't speak English hit the fucking road back to your 3rd world country and take the dreamers too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nowhere, what does that have to do with it?
> Just show a little respect to the country that has taken you in and paid for everything. If you don't want to or can't speak English hit the fucking road back to your 3rd world country and take the dreamers too.


You're a little slow on the uptake ain't ya?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you don't want to or can't speak English hit the fucking road back to your 3rd world country and take the dreamers too.


So if illegals can speak English they're fine??  Don't Dreamers speak English?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> So if illegals can speak English they're fine??  Don't Dreamers speak English?


No, not enough.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> So if illegals can speak English they're fine??  Don't Dreamers speak English?


Yes and No to both.  Whatever they speak, they know they are here "illegally"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, not enough.


Have you ever been to NYC? Miami? Cajun country? Chicago? LA? There's a whole different world out there that IS America you apparently know nothing about.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Back in my teaching days, many years ago, one of the things I liked to ask the class to consider was this: Imagine a government agency with only two tasks: (1) building statues of Benedict Arnold and (2) providing life-saving medications to children. If this agency's budget were cut, what would it do?

The answer, of course, is that it would cut back on the medications for children. Why? Because that would be what was most likely to get the budget cuts restored. If they cut back on building statues of Benedict Arnold, people might ask why they were building statues of Benedict Arnold in the first place.---Thomas Sowell


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Back in my teaching days, many years ago, one of the things I liked to ask the class to consider was this: Imagine a government agency with only two tasks: (1) building statues of Benedict Arnold and (2) providing life-saving medications to children. If this agency's budget were cut, what would it do?
> 
> The answer, of course, is that it would cut back on the medications for children. Why? Because that would be what was most likely to get the budget cuts restored. If they cut back on building statues of Benedict Arnold, people might ask why they were building statues of Benedict Arnold in the first place.---Thomas Sowell


. . . and that's the guy, the logic, you rest your case on and have for years? Incredible.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that's the guy, the logic, you rest your case on and have for years? Incredible.


Sowell is of sound logic and mind.
Brilliant, and principled.
One of the best conservative minds this country has ever produced.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that's the guy, the logic, you rest your case on and have for years? Incredible.


Agree.  Such well known issues, oft ignored by the self proclaimed intellectuals.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sowell is of sound logic and mind.
> Brilliant, and principled.
> One of the best conservative minds this country has ever produced.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sowell is of sound logic and mind.
> Brilliant, and principled.
> One of the best conservative minds this country has ever produced.


Yeah, if you say so . . . I guess that bar ain't too high.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sowell is of sound logic and mind.
> Brilliant, and principled.
> One of the best conservative minds this country has ever produced.


Ratʻs comments regarding Sowell are always self inflicting wounds to his self proclaimed intellect.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, if you say so . . . I guess that bar ain't too high.


And again.  Racist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


And again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

The third stooge should be along shortly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you ever been to NYC? Miami? Cajun country? Chicago? LA? There's a whole different world out there that IS America you apparently know nothing about.


I know.
Sounds like a bunch of liberal Democrat Utopias. No thx


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ratʻs comments regarding Sowell are always self inflicting wounds to his self proclaimed intellect.


This coming from a guy who admires Sarah Palin's intellect . . . as I said low bar, very, very low bar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know.


That's good you know, shows at least a modicum of intelligence to admit you don't know everything . . . don't let your playmates know . . . they do know everything.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you ever been to NYC? Miami? Cajun country? Chicago? LA? There's a whole different world out there that IS America you apparently know nothing about.


I have been at family gatherings (not always my family) where the most common language spoken was Spanish, Tagalog, French, Italian, Icelandic, or Thai - without leaving America.  My current Facebook page has samplings of all those languages.  My mother had for a time the German Bible brought to this country by her grandfather (she eventually gave it to her older brother).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> I have been at family gatherings (not always my family) where the most common language spoken was Spanish, Tagalog, French, Italian, Icelandic, or Thai - without leaving America.  My current Facebook page has samplings of all those languages.  My mother had for a time the German Bible brought to this country by her grandfather (she eventually gave it to her older brother).


Thank you for keeping it to just two long boring sentences this time


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This coming from a guy who admires Sarah Palin's intellect . . . as I said low bar, very, very low bar.


Let's start with your IQ.  That way we will know how low the bar is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> I have been at family gatherings (not always my family) where the most common language spoken was Spanish, Tagalog, French, Italian, Icelandic, or Thai - without leaving America.  My current Facebook page has samplings of all those languages.  My mother had for a time the German Bible brought to this country by her grandfather (she eventually gave it to her older brother).


Yawn.  This is not your "neighborhood"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's good you know, shows at least a modicum of intelligence to admit you don't know everything . . . don't let your playmates know . . . they do know everything.


and dumber


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank you for keeping it to just two long boring sentences this time


Which one of the three wasn't boring?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Let's start with your IQ.  That way we will know how low the bar is.


146 by one test.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Which one of the three wasn't boring?


I think he stopped reading after the 2nd......yawn.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 146 by one test.


Is that the Algernon test?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> I have been at family gatherings (not always my family) where the most common language spoken was Spanish, Tagalog, French, Italian, Icelandic, or Thai - without leaving America.  My current Facebook page has samplings of all those languages.  My mother had for a time the German Bible brought to this country by her grandfather (she eventually gave it to her older brother).


THAT is what makes America great!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> THAT is what makes America great!


Snore.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Which one of the three wasn't boring?


All three, my mistake.
Only made it through two the first time.
Went back, and fought through #3.
Ima battler.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 146 by one test.


Looks like you and espola have the same problem.
You're not as smart as they said you were.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This coming from a guy who admires Sarah Palin's intellect . . . as I said low bar, very, very low bar.


Has anyone seen the Kenyans transcripts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's good you know, shows at least a modicum of intelligence to admit you don't know everything . . . don't let your playmates know . . . they do know everything.


You are the only all knowing poster in here, just ask yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All three, my mistake.
> Only made it through two the first time.
> Went back, and fought through #3.
> Ima battler.


Good on ya.  The German bible kind of caught my interest.  Right before Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Has anyone seen the Kenyans transcripts?


I heard theyre buried in someone's backyard in Kenya.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good on ya.  The German bible kind of caught my interest.  Right before Zzzzzzzzzzz


Sometimes I think I have narcolepsy, but then I wake up and realize one of e's posts is on the screen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sometimes I think I have narcolepsy, but then I wake up and realize one of e's posts is on the screen.


Careful now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2017)

What a morning it's been.  Rat might be working for Trump to build a wall.  And both E and Rat are planning on completing a visit of all 50 states even if it adds to the AGW ratio that they can't find but despise nonetheless.  Intellect at its best.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What a morning it's been.  Rat might be working for Trump to build a wall.  And both E and Rat are planning on completing a visit of all 50 states even if it adds to the AGW ratio that they can't find but despise nonetheless.  Intellect at its best.


When did I say that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 146 by one test.


Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....where does the decimal point go
Between the 1 & 4 or the 4 & 6....
Ramble Daffy ramble


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> How civil, I'm sure LE will want to kick your ass.


I don't know what to do...
I've never owned a chimpanzee before.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> daca kids had no choice, take it up with their parents.


*Crime is Crime.*

*You will pay after Time.*

*The Democrats own this mess.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

espola said:


> 55% support DACA, 27% oppose.



*Are you citing percentages from California's Lottery ?*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 146 by one test.










*My comment to Rat can be deduced by the above image....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2017)

*What’s this? Now Canada is deporting illegal aliens in growing numbers*
Jazz Shaw Sep 11, 2017 12:01 PM
Top Pick

Take off, hosers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Watching the clips from 9-11 it is easy to forget just how bad it really was.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Watching the clips from 9-11 it is easy to forget just how bad it really was.


2595  people in the Twin Towers

92  people on Flight 92

65  people on Flight 175

125  people in the pentagon

64  people on Flight 64

45  people on Flight 93


That’s a total of 2986 people who died. Consider how many widows, orphans and widowers were left, along with how many people must have lost sons, daughters, mothers, fathers, grandparents, grandchildren, aunts, uncles, cousins, friends and so forth. The impact to families, congregations, corporate staffs, neighborhoods and the like makes for a staggering set of permutations, not to mention the emotional effect on the rest of us. Think about those numbers & remember that more Americans were killed on September 11th than we lost in the first three years of armed conflict in Afghanistan and Iraq combined.  2, 403 Americans were killed in the attack on Pearl Harbor in 1941, but the victims of the attacks on September 11th were all unarmed civilians. We really should never forget....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> 2595  people in the Twin Towers
> 
> 92  people on Flight 92
> 
> ...


I believe thousands more from cancer deaths front ground zero survivors.


----------



## Wez (Sep 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> 2595  people in the Twin Towers
> 
> 92  people on Flight 92
> 
> ...


Many more would have died in the Towers if the FD hadn't been running in to save people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2017)

Shock: Antifa Threatens to ‘Mow Down’ Anti-Sharia Rallies


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2017)

Mexico Sends Top Official to California Help Illegal Aliens Avoid Deportation


----------



## xav10 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mexico Sends Top Official to California Help Illegal Aliens Avoid Deportation


asking for trouble to send 'em back. those houses in corona become a ghost town. everybody moves away from there cuz of no jobs and heads to fullerton.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> asking for trouble to send 'em back. those houses in corona become a ghost town. everybody moves away from there cuz of no jobs and heads to fullerton.



*Fake businessman knows quite a bit about " Safe " houses .....and the operation. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> asking for trouble to send 'em back. those houses in corona become a ghost town. everybody moves away from there cuz of no jobs and heads to fullerton.


I am ready for em.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2017)

http://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/132907-health-bill-for-911-workers-fails-key-vote


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/132907-health-bill-for-911-workers-fails-key-vote



*They've been given a lot of compensation, how much needs to be given ?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> asking for trouble to send 'em back. those houses in corona become a ghost town. everybody moves away from there cuz of no jobs and heads to fullerton.


Sounds like a bargain for those who want to buy a home in Corona


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am ready for em.


Thatʻs freakinʻ funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Many more would have died in the Towers if the FD hadn't been running in to save people.


Ya think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

WAPO: DACA ILLEGALS NEEDED BECAUSE BLACKS, LATINOS CAN’T DO THE JOBS
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/09/11/washpo-daca-illegals-needed-blacks-latinos-cant-jobs/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't think this guy wants to work again,

COLIN KAEPERNICK’S FOUNDATION GIVES $100,000 TO FUND ILLEGAL ALIEN ACTIVISTS
http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/09/11/colin-kaepernicks-foundation-gives-100000-to-fund-illegal-alien-activists/


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think this guy wants to work again,
> 
> COLIN KAEPERNICK’S FOUNDATION GIVES $100,000 TO FUND ILLEGAL ALIEN ACTIVISTS
> http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/09/11/colin-kaepernicks-foundation-gives-100000-to-fund-illegal-alien-activists/


Fake News.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

If any of you are near Pepperdine swing by to see and listen to beauty...







"American flags were placed at Pepperdine University on Saturday, Sept. 9, 2017, to commemorate the lives lost in the terror attacks of Sept. 11, 2001. Each year Waves of Flags features 2,977 flags with 2,887 American flags for each American life lost and 90 international flags representing the home countries of individuals from abroad who died in the attacks. The flags will be on display through Sept. 25."


----------



## xav10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think this guy wants to work again,
> 
> COLIN KAEPERNICK’S FOUNDATION GIVES $100,000 TO FUND ILLEGAL ALIEN ACTIVISTS
> http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/09/11/colin-kaepernicks-foundation-gives-100000-to-fund-illegal-alien-activists/


He will probably have a job before next week's games. He's better than 30% of the QB's in the league.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He will probably have a job before next week's games. He's better than 30% of the QB's in the league.


Better at what?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Better at what?


Running and passing. And kneeling, which is important when you're trying to run out the clock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Running and passing. And kneeling, which is important when you're trying to run out the clock.


Running away and passing on a $17,000.000 contract, he is much too stupid to be a quarterback, maybe a water boy would suit him better.


----------



## Booter (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Running away and passing on a $17,000.000 contract, he is much too stupid to be a quarterback, maybe a water boy would suit him better.


Kaepernick was a 4.3 student in high school, a 4.0 student in college, and scored a 37 on the Wonderlic.  He is way smarter than you, way richer than you, way stronger than you, way more superior than you in every way imaginable.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

What do you suppose Pat Tillman would say to Kaepernick......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Booter said:


> Kaepernick was a 4.3 student in high school, a 4.0 student in college, and scored a 37 on the Wonderlic.  He is way smarter than you, way richer than you, way stronger than you, way more superior than you in every way imaginable.


Are you sure about that Booty? I think he is a  commie loving, anti American, antifa supporting, dumb as a mud fence  pussy.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do you suppose Pat Tillman would say to Kaepernick......


Excellent question. Tillman probably would have respected him for his views. That's what being an American is. Tillman got his ass shot off by his own people and the government covered it up, don't forget.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Excellent question. Tillman probably would have respected him for his views. That's what being an American is. Tillman got his ass shot off by his own people and the government covered it up, don't forget.


What does one thing have to do with the other?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Booter said:


> Kaepernick was a 4.3 student in high school, a 4.0 student in college, and scored a 37 on the Wonderlic.  He is way smarter than you, way richer than you, way stronger than you, way more superior than you in every way imaginable.


He is free to do whatever he wants given the above.  I imagine his soul is at rest.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Excellent question. Tillman probably would have respected him for his views. That's what being an American is. Tillman got his ass shot off by his own people and the government covered it up, don't forget.


Tillman believed in American Values above all other things.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does one thing have to do with the other?


I was hoping nobody would point out my irrelevant reference to the cover-up. You can ignore my last sentence, then.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Booter said:


> Kaepernick was a 4.3 student in high school, a 4.0 student in college, and scored a 37 on the Wonderlic.  He is way smarter than you, way richer than you, way stronger than you, way more superior than you in every way imaginable.


The power of "was".


----------



## Booter (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure about that Booty? I think he is a  commie loving, anti American, antifa supporting, dumb as a mud fence  pussy.


Yes I am sure about this and your post here certainly demonstrates that you are inferior to Kaepernick in terms of intelligence.


----------



## Booter (Sep 12, 2017)

Booter said:


> Kaepernick was a 4.3 student in high school, a 4.0 student in college, and scored a 37 on the Wonderlic.  He is way smarter than you, way richer than you, way stronger than you, way more superior than you in every way imaginable.


The same goes for you Izzy.  The power of is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Booter said:


> Yes I am sure about this and your post here certainly demonstrates that you are inferior to Kaepernick in terms of intelligence.


Well, I'm working and that lazy POS isn't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Booter said:


> The same goes for you Izzy.  The power of is.


Was, was, was. Now he was a QB, now he is an unemployed loser. Just like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tillman believed in American Values above all other things.


Yes, he hated anti American Libs too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I was hoping nobody would point out my irrelevant reference to the cover-up. You can ignore my last sentence, then.


Your irrelevance precedes you.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, he hated anti American tards like me too.


Fixed


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

*John Cleese: ‘a lot of the politically correct people have no sense of humor’*
John Sexton Sep 12, 2017 3:01 PM
Top Pick

“…a sense of humor is actually a sense of proportion.”


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Booter said:


> Kaepernick was a 4.3 student in high school, a 4.0 student in college, and scored a 37 on the Wonderlic.  He is way smarter than you, way richer than you, way stronger than you, way more superior than you in every way imaginable.


*He may be smarter than you Booty, but not me. He was hired to do a job, not put on a play in Central Park. *
*The NFL is going down the drain due to crap like this, the Inmates are now running the asylum and the fans*
*are getting sick of all the Drama.*

*And he's covered in Tats ( Hell, three quarters of the teams look like a San Quinton exercise yard. )  yep them Tat's that created a fire storm a while back, Prepped very lousy before games, The NFL realizes he's a millstone around their neck, he tried to politically manipulate the press/fans/management/owners and failed, tweeted offensive content ( Liberal Mistake, they accused Trump. ), has a history of very questionable alcohol/drug use..., He's just not Pro quality....face it.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Booter said:


> Kaepernick was a 4.3 student in high school, a 4.0 student in college, and scored a 37 on the Wonderlic.


Hmmm... that tells us smart people make poor decisions....


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

*49ers' Colin Kaepernick being investigated by Miami police*
Jim Corbett, USA TODAY Sports Published 1:29 p.m. ET *April 10, 2014 *| Updated 9:05 a.m. ET April 11, 2014

San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick and two other NFL players are being investigated by Miami police about an incident involving a woman at a hotel earlier this month.

Miami Police Department public information officer Rene Pimentel told USA TODAY Sports earlier Thursday the investigation was for sexual assault but made a clarification saying the investigation being conducted by the Special Victims Unit is for a suspicious incident.

The investigation was originally reported by TMZ.

"There are no charges, definitely not. There is an investigation," Pimentel told USA TODAY Sports.

According to an incident report obtained by USA TODAY Sports, the alleged incident took place April 1 at the Viceroy hotel in downtown Miami. Ricardo Lockette, a Seattle Seahawks wide receiver, and Quinton Patton, a 49ers receiver, are listed as "persons involved" along with Kaepernick.

According to the report, the alleged victim went to Lockette's apartment at the Viceroy where Kaepernick and Patton were watching a basketball game. The woman told police she knows Kaepernick and that they have had a "sexual relationship."

The woman said she "mixed some drinks for all of them and gave them shots." *She was then instructed by the men to " 'hit' the bong which contained marijuana.*" Later she said she started to feel light headed and went to a bedroom to lie down.

"Mr. Kaepernick came behind her into the bedroom and started kissing her," according to the report. "Mr. Kaepernick started to undress her. She got completely naked. Mr. Kaepernick told her that he was going to be right back and left the bedroom. They did not have sex."

Patton and Lockette looked in the room where the alleged victim said: "What are you doing? Where is Colin? Get out." The alleged victim told police she does not remember anything after that, and that she woke up in a hospital bed, not aware of how she got there.

Pimentel said he did not know if a rape examination had been conducted on the woman.

The 49ers confirmed they are also looking into the incident.

"The 49ers organization is aware of the recent media report regarding Colin Kaepernick and is in the process of gathering the pertinent facts," general manager Trent Baalke said in a statement.

Lockette, 27, signed with the Seahawks as an undrafted free agent in 2011. After 13 games on the practice squad, he was signed to the active roster in December 2011.

The Albany, Ga., native played in eight games last season, including one start, and totaled five receptions for 82 yards.

Lockette was a receiver and return specialist at Fort Valley State. He began his collegiate career at Wallace State Community College in track and field.

In 2008, Lockette won the Division II national championship in the 200 meters.

Patton, 23, was a fourth-round pick who finished his first season with the 49ers in 2013. He played in four games with one reception for zero yards and was inactive for more than two months with a broken foot.

The Nashville native played collegiately at Louisiana Tech where he was a first-team all-WAC played for his two seasons there. He was nicknamed "The General" in 2012 after serving as team captain.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, he hated anti American Libs too.


Doubt it. Don't tarnish his memory by accusing him of being hateful. Nothing has suggested he was that kind of guy. Don't impose your weirdo red-baiting trip on him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Doubt it. Don't tarnish his memory by accusing him of being hateful. Nothing has suggested he was that kind of guy. Don't impose your weirdo red-baiting trip on him.


You do know most military members are conservative? Yes, they hate libs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Just for you Wez,
*






IPHONE SHITFACE...*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do know most military members are conservative? Yes, they hate libs.


Is that why they shot Pat Tillman?  Because he didn't buy their hate?


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm... that tells us smart people make poor decisions....


Was Tillman's decision poor?  People who feel strongly about things sometimes act on those convictions.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do know most military members are conservative? Yes, they hate libs.


Bullshit!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He will probably have a job before next week's games. He's better than 30% of the QB's in the league.


Should be quite the discount.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Should be quite the discount.


I don't doubt that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bullshit!


Probably true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

WTF is goodell thinking?

*Who is Beth Mowins, the play-by-play announcer for 'Monday Night ...*
https://www.sbnation.com/.../who-is-beth-mowins-espn-play-by-play-monday-night-f...

I guess those ESL classes were a waste.
http://nypost.com/2017/09/12/espn-reporter-explains-monday-night-football-debacle/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Running away and passing on a $17,000.000 contract, he is much too stupid to be a quarterback, maybe a water boy would suit him better.


And tarnish the reputation of the water boys?!!!! Are you freakin' nuts?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Was Tillman's decision poor?  People who feel strongly about things sometimes act on those convictions.


Tillman obviously didn't feel he made a poor decision.
Don't know what that has to do with Kap's IQ ....but anyway...
People who act on their convictions should also be ready to accept the consequences..Tillman accepted the consequences....
Don't know that Kap is accepting the consequences of his actions.
He's a living example of his own unintended consequences.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tillman obviously didn't feel he made a poor decision.
> Don't know what that has to do with Kap's IQ ....but anyway...
> People who act on their convictions should also be ready to accept the consequences..Tillman accepted the consequences....
> Don't know that Kap is accepting the consequences of his actions.
> He's a living example of his own unintended consequences.


You think he made a poor decision, financially he did, but Tillman gave it all up to move on his convictions.

Imao, it's America making the poor decisions on Kap.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And tarnish the reputation of the water boys?!!!! Are you freakin' nuts?


What was I thinking?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Booter said:


> The same goes for you Izzy.  The power of is.


Okay, that was freakin' funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Imao, it's America making the poor decisions on Kap.


How?


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How?


Taking a knee in silent peaceful protest is a perfectly acceptable form of protest.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> You think he made a poor decision, financially he did, but Tillman gave it all up to move on his convictions.
> 
> Imao, it's America making the poor decisions on Kap.


I never said Kap made a poor decision.
I said I don't know that he has accepted the consequences of his decision.
One consequence being he may not be playing quarterback in the NFL...


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I never said Kap made a poor decision.


Really??



Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm... that tells us smart people make poor decisions....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Taking a knee in silent peaceful protest is a perfectly acceptable form of protest.


Jim Brown disagrees and he's got way more gravitas than Kap...
Kap might outta listen to some friendly, fatherly council from Mr. Brown.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Really??


Yes really....
The consequences of his decision turned out less than great.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Jim Brown disagrees and he's got way more gravitas than Kap...
> Kap might outta listen to some friendly, fatherly council from Mr. Brown.


What a shock, you found somebody who agrees with you.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes really....
> The consequences of his decision turned out less than great.


So when you said, "you never said he made a poor decision", you were lying?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> What a shock, you found somebody who agrees with you.


What a shock you're gonna start an argument....
By the way, Jim Brown is not just somebody.
You couldn't carry his jock strap.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You couldn't carry his jock strap.


At least I'm not a liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> So when you said, "you never said he made a poor decision", you were lying?


No. 
I knew what I meant and I clarified what I meant.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No.
> I knew what I meant and I clarified what I meant.


You mean you backpedaled when caught lying?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> At least I'm not a liar.


Nope, you're a slandering liar, a cowardice punk and an asshole.....


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nope, you're a slandering liar, a cowardice punk and an asshole.....


I just busted you in a lie, you're hilarious, and quite sad...

That's how it happens, you lash out when someone catches you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Taking a knee in silent peaceful protest is a perfectly acceptable form of protest.


Not when you are being paid to do a job.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> You mean you backpedaled when caught lying?


No you misunderstood the conversation and I simply clarified & educated your stupid ass...


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not when you are being paid to do a job.


He's not paid to observe an anthem in a certain way.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No you misunderstood the conversation and I simply clarified & educated your stupid ass...


You lash out when someone catches you, it's all so clear now...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> I just busted you in a lie, you're hilarious, and quite sad...


Your pathetic...muahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...good lord you're a fool, a fucking fool...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> You lash out when someone catches you, it's all so clear now...


Muahahahaha........................you are one desperate pinhead

Whats next you gonna edit one of my posts and write some sick thought of yours?


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your pathetic...muahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...good lord you're a fool, a fucking fool...


You just said you never said he made a poor decision, than I showed you where you did, now you're calling me every name in the book.

Next you'll be talking about stomping my ass in person.

You lash out emotionally when someone catches you in lies...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> What a shock, you found somebody who agrees with you.


Must be a lot of people agreeing Wez because certainly sponsorship isn't down for the NFL. If there was such a public outcry for this supposed injustice the NFL would get hit where it hurts-their profits. The NFL is PR machine and have inordinate amount of resources to figure out what sells or what does not. And unfortunately for this average quarterback, his actions won't sell the budwiser or the doritios.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> No you misunderstood the conversation and I simply clarified & educated your stupid ass...


Liar.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> You think he made a poor decision, financially he did, but Tillman gave it all up to move on his convictions.
> 
> Imao, it's America making the poor decisions on Kap.



*Yeah Wez.....*

*America held a Gun to his head and said " Drop on your Knee or we shoot " !*

*Kaepernick is a stupid Idiot.*

*Keep your mouth shut, your wallet open and do the job you were hired to do !*

*Unless some dumbass Coach want's his team to fall apart they would all be wise to *
*pass on his Moving truck full of baggage.*

*




*

*Don't let the door hit you in the ass......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Must be a lot of people agreeing Wez because certainly sponsorship isn't down for the NFL. If there was such a public outcry for this supposed injustice the NFL would get hit where it hurts-their profits. The NFL is PR machine and have inordinate amount of resources to figure out what sells or what does not. And unfortunately for this average quarterback, his actions won't sell the budwiser or the doritios.










*Kaepernick should sign up with this show.....*

*He might fit in, if he keeps his mouth shut.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

What a waste of time, money and reputation, all so the Mayor and DA can get on TV.
Throw the Media hos in jail.

DOJ Won't Charge Officers In Death of Freddie Gray


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Kaepernick should sign up with this show.....*
> 
> *He might fit in, if he keeps his mouth shut.*


He would be fine because even if he took a knee in this photo he'd still be 5 ft taller than the little folks. So he would appear to be standing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Must be a lot of people agreeing Wez because certainly sponsorship isn't down for the NFL. If there was such a public outcry for this supposed injustice the NFL would get hit where it hurts-their profits. The NFL is PR machine and have inordinate amount of resources to figure out what sells or what does not. And unfortunately for this average quarterback, his actions won't sell the budwiser or the doritios.


The NFL has been and still is losing a bit of steam.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> He would be fine because even if he took a knee in this photo he'd still be 5 ft taller than the little folks. So he would appear to be standing.



*Not in reputation or character. *
*Both of which all seven stand head and shoulders above him.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The NFL has been and still is losing a bit of steam.


I heard somewhere along the line of a 25% loss.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard somewhere along the line of a 25% loss.


This stems mostly from the appearance of players being 'criminals' and being pervasive in the league. Coupled with negative press on head injuries.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your pathetic...muahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...good lord you're a fool, a fucking fool...


Yet he keeps showing you, or should I say, allowing you to show yourself for what you are . . . and it ain't flattering.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> This stems mostly from the appearance of players being 'criminals' and being pervasive in the league. Coupled with negative press on head injuries.


The NFL has a long list of negatives, a complete lack of accountability/responsibility being right up there on the list.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> I just busted you in a lie, you're hilarious, and quite sad...
> 
> That's how it happens, you lash out when someone catches you.


Reminds me of how I caught you lying about what you said Snopes said about the FEE article when it was actually the Daily Wire they quoted in their article.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet he keeps showing you, or should I say, allowing you to show yourself for what you are . . . and it ain't flattering.


Did you see him lash out at me when I caught him in a lie? The old fool may have Alzheimer's...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> You lash out when someone catches you, it's all so clear now...


Irony alert.


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of how I caught you lying about what you said Snopes said about the FEE article when it was actually the Daily Wire they quoted in their article.


LOLOL, show me liar.  Snopes busted your dumbass yet again


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet he keeps showing you, or should I say, allowing you to show yourself for what you are . . . and it ain't flattering.



*Another beer and you can slap yur buds on their sweaty backs and BS further....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you see him lash out at me when I caught him in a lie? The old fool may have Alzheimer's...


Nah, I rarely go back and read back to where I left off anymore, it's become all so repetitive and mundane. They have all gone wacko since Trump was elected as if it reflects on them and legitimizes their insane lies and twisted ideology. Trump is Trump and has no ideology except that which profits Trump, and they are all still the same sad people attempting to have their own, alternative, reality . . . a reality where they are relevant.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> LOLOL, show me liar.  Snopes busted your dumbass yet again



*Wez if these discussion actually did transpire in a public setting ...you would be so shamed out of existence.*

*You are a Class 1 Bullshitter. And with each additional post you further solidify that position.*


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nah, I rarely go back and read back to where I left off anymore, it's become all so repetitive and mundane. They have all gone wacko since Trump was elected as if it reflects on them and legitimizes their insane lies and twisted ideology. Trump is Trump and has no ideology except that which profits Trump, and they are all still the same sad people attempting to have their own, alternative, reality . . . a reality where they are relevant.


It's only one page back it's pretty entertaining


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez if these discussion actually did transpire in a public setting ...you would be so shamed out of existence.*
> 
> *You are a Class 1 Bullshitter. And with each additional post you further solidify that position.*


Which lie of yours should I expose should we go back to your lie about me disparaging surf cup??


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> This stems mostly from the appearance of players being 'criminals' and being pervasive in the league. Coupled with negative press on head injuries.


Hasn't been a good past few years for the league. I stopped watching when Marino retired, no loyalty and not much class anymore.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nah, I rarely go back and read back to where I left off anymore, it's become all so repetitive and mundane. They have all gone wacko since Trump was elected as if it reflects on them and legitimizes their insane lies and twisted ideology. Trump is Trump and has no ideology except that which profits Trump, and they are all still the same sad people attempting to have their own, alternative, reality . . . a reality where they are relevant.



*Truth and Reality are on my side.*

*Fantasy and Falsehoods are your pillars.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Which lie of yours should I expose should we go back to your lie about me disparaging surf cup??


*Have at it shitface, the SoCalSoccer World is watching you......squirm, wiggle and Lie.*


----------



## Wez (Sep 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Have at it*


Again?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm... that tells us smart people make poor decisions....


Or maybe he's not smart.
His dick makes the decisions his leftist girlfriend tells it to make.
The guy was fine and living the dream before Ms. BLM fucked his life up.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The NFL has a long list of negatives, a complete lack of accountability/responsibility being right up there on the list.


Agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> LOLOL, show me liar.  Snopes busted your dumbass yet again


Snopes showed you what you said it didn't say about FEE.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nah, I rarely go back and read back to where I left off anymore, it's become all so repetitive and mundane. They have all gone wacko since Trump was elected as if it reflects on them and legitimizes their insane lies and twisted ideology. Trump is Trump and has no ideology except that which profits Trump, and they are all still the same sad people attempting to have their own, alternative, reality . . . a reality where they are relevant.


Quaaaaaaasck!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hasn't been a good past few years for the league. I stopped watching when Marino retired, no loyalty and not much class anymore.


Roger Goodell is a corporate shill, which is his job, but his inflexibility and lack of awareness is counter productive.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Again?


*Your shitpit....shitface.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Roger Goodell is a corporate shill, which is his job, but his inflexibility and lack of awareness is counter productive.


The NFL is a mess because the idiots who run it are a bunch of PC fucktards.
Politics, and mainly leftist politics,have destroyed a once great American tradition.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Roger Goodell is a corporate shill, which is his job, but his inflexibility and lack of awareness is counter productive.



*With the Inmates running the asylum the NFL is doomed.*
*They need to clean house and bring respectability back to the game.*
*It's like watching a high paid game inside San Quentin's Prison yard.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Exclusive: Paul Ryan Reportedly Says No Chance for Border Wall at Private Dinner
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/09/12/exclusive-paul-ryan-reportedly-says-no-chance-for-border-wall-at-private-dinner/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exclusive: Paul Ryan Reportedly Says No Chance for Border Wall at Private Dinner
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/09/12/exclusive-paul-ryan-reportedly-says-no-chance-for-border-wall-at-private-dinner/


I dont think there is any chance for Paul Ryan to get re-elected.
We need to get a good replacement ready ASAP.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think there is any chance for Paul Ryan to get re-elected.
> We need to get a good replacement ready ASAP.


He is just about as mushy as you can get and you know he hates the Donald.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hasn't been a good past few years for the league. I stopped watching when Marino retired, no loyalty and not much class anymore.


Speaking of head injuries, it's become almost impossible for me to watch a league where you know the career lifespan is 3.5 years, a ridiculous percentage will be bankrupt within 5 years after that and those whose careers last have a very good chance of ending up seriously messed up in the brain. All that has sadly taken my enjoyment out of it. So I watch soccer (go ahead, call me anti-American for that...).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Speaking of head injuries, it's become almost impossible for me to watch a league where you know the career lifespan is 3.5 years, a ridiculous percentage will be bankrupt within 5 years after that and those whose careers last have a very good chance of ending up seriously messed up in the brain. All that has sadly taken my enjoyment out of it. So I watch soccer (go ahead, call me anti-American for that...).


Have you heard this ?  You'll probably enjoy it
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/freakonomics-radio/id354668519?mt=2&i=1000391939457


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Speaking of head injuries, it's become almost impossible for me to watch a league where you know the career lifespan is 3.5 years, a ridiculous percentage will be bankrupt within 5 years after that and those whose careers last have a very good chance of ending up seriously messed up in the brain. All that has sadly taken my enjoyment out of it. So I watch soccer (go ahead, call me anti-American for that...).



*No chance " Enhancements " have anything to do with the High percentage of Brain Injuries....Nah.*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Have you heard this ?  You'll probably enjoy it
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/freakonomics-radio/id354668519?mt=2&i=1000391939457


Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Roger Goodell is a corporate shill, which is his job, but his inflexibility and lack of awareness is counter productive.


How is Goodell like Gulati?

They both got started in their sports as waterboys.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Speaking of head injuries, it's become almost impossible for me to watch a league where you know the career lifespan is 3.5 years, a ridiculous percentage will be bankrupt within 5 years after that and those whose careers last have a very good chance of ending up seriously messed up in the brain. All that has sadly taken my enjoyment out of it. So I watch soccer (go ahead, call me anti-American for that...).


When I was a child, we housed a foster child for a year who attended the high school where my father taught.  He played on the high school football team.  My earliest memory of a sporting event is one game where he got his bell rung so badly on a play that he couldn't find the huddle and was just wandering around the field.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2017)

espola said:


> How is Goodell like Gulati?
> 
> They both got started in their sports as waterboys.


*Spola ?*

*Is there something you'd like to get off your chest ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

It's been 5 years since HRC let those 4 Americans die in benghazi.

Clinton State Department silenced them on Benghazi security lapses, contractors say
AMP - 6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/09/13/clinton-state-department-silenced-them-on-benghazi-security-lapses-contractors-say.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjM5N_W-6HWAhVkqlQKHVqJAHIQqUMIKjAA&usg=AFQjCNFo3ukpBZVsJDcLmfVbDqvAgllmbg&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Seems like a very nice young lady.

WATCH: US Open Winner Sloane Stephens Hilariously Endorses Capitalism
http://www.dailywire.com/news/20936/watch-usa-open-winner-sloan-stephens-hilariously-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The NFL is a mess because the idiots who run it are a bunch of PC fucktards.
> Politics, and mainly leftist politics,have destroyed a once great American tradition.


Ah come on now, not everything you disagree with is, "leftist". Goodell is staunchly conservative and his inability to progress is a large part of the problem . . . he is "conservative", he is not a Trumpist. He is a rightist, just not a conspiracy theorist, tabloid believing, Russia loving, alternative reality, anti-Constitutionalist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 13, 2017)

WASHINGTON — The Supreme Court is allowing the Trump administration to maintain its restrictive policy on refugees.

The justices on Tuesday agreed to an administration request to block a lower court ruling that would have eased the refugee ban and allowed up to 24,000 refugees to enter the country before the end of October.

The order was not the court's last word on the travel policy that President Donald Trump first rolled out in January. The justices are scheduled to hear arguments on Oct. 10 on the legality of the bans on travelers from six mostly Muslim countries and refugees anywhere in the world.

It's unclear, though, what will be left for the court to decide. The 90-day travel ban lapses in late September and the 120-day refugee ban will expire a month later.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/justices-allow-trump-administration-ban-on-most-refugees/ar-AArQaf5?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=iehp


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah come on now, not everything you disagree with is, "leftist". Goodell is staunchly conservative and his inability to progress is a large part of the problem . . . he is "conservative", he is not a Trumpist. He is a rightist, just not a conspiracy theorist, tabloid believing, Russia loving, alternative reality, anti-Constitutionalist.


You forgot Confederacy apologist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 13, 2017)

*Iconic statue of Father Junipero Serra vandalized in Santa Barbara*

Santa Barbara police are looking for those who vandalized a statue of Father Junipero Serra in Santa Barbara, decapitating it and dousing it with red paint.
"We discovered it early Monday morning," Monica Orozco, executive director of the Old Mission Santa Barbara, said Tuesday. The mission immediately contacted Santa Barbara police, she said, noting that the statue of the iconic Franciscan friar was likely defaced late Sunday or early Monday.

Anthony Wagner, a spokesman for Santa Barbara police, confirmed Tuesday that investigators there are seeking those responsible for damaging the bronze sculpture. This includes looking at material the mission gave to police, Wagner said.

Santa Barbara police are also working with investigators in other cities where similar acts of vandalism have occurred. This includes investigators in Mission Hills, where another statue of Junipero Serra was vandalized in August.

As in Santa Barbara, vandals poured red paint over the statue. And they wrote "murder' across it. The Mission Hills statue is in a park near Mission San Fernando. 


Vandals also decapitated a statue of Serra in Monterey in October 2015. This occurred a week after Serra was canonized. Some weeks later, red paint was thrown on the front door of Mission Santa Cruz. 

Wagner would not say much more about the investigation, other than encouraging anyone with information on the incident to contact Santa Barbara police at 805-897-2300.

Officials with the Santa Barbara mission have yet to decide whether they will replace the statue, Orozco said.

Serra is credited with bringing Catholicism to California in the 18th century when it was a Spanish colony. He established missions up and down California as he traveled by foot from San Diego to San Francisco.
http://www.vcstar.com/story/news/2017/09/12/iconic-statue-father-junipero-serra-vandalized-santa-barbara/657844001/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 13, 2017)

espola said:


> When I was a child, we housed a foster child for a year who attended the high school where my father taught.  He played on the high school football team.  My earliest memory of a sporting event is one game where he got his bell rung so badly on a play that he couldn't find the huddle and was just wandering around the field.


Child? Leather helmets?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The NFL is a mess because the idiots who run it are a bunch of PC fucktards.
> Politics, and mainly leftist politics,have destroyed a once great American tradition.


For sure. All those billionaire team owners and the $35m/year commissioner who works for them are a bunch of lefties who want social justice and wealth redistribution. LOL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

*One in five Californians lives in poverty...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

ESPN: Where You Can Call Trump A Racist, But Get Suspended When You Say Politics Is Killing The Network


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ESPN: Where You Can Call Trump A Racist, But Get Suspended When You Say Politics Is Killing The Network


That's because dump is a racist, like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

How is my bounty program looking?

*Maryland city gives noncitizens right to vote...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's because dump is a racist, like you.


Funny, do you know where I can get a costume like this for Halloween?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> For sure. All those billionaire team owners and the $35m/year commissioner who works for them are a bunch of lefties who want social justice and wealth redistribution. LOL.


He is just a pussy, afraid of the protected class. You know just how he feels.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is just a pussy, afraid of the protected class. You know just how he feels.


What is the "protected class" and why would anybody be afraid of them?


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The NFL is a mess because the idiots who run it are a bunch of PC fucktards.
> Politics, and mainly leftist politics,have destroyed a once great American tradition.


That is so wrong, I don't even know where to start.  

Except for the Green Bay Packers, who are a publicly-owned, non-profit stock corporation, all of the NFL team owners are billionaire reactionaries who, despite their insane wealth, regularly pretend poverty in order to blackmail money from local governments.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What is the "protected class" and why would anybody be afraid of them?


Blacks. Give me a break.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Blacks. Give me a break.


i don't get your point. how are they catered to, remembering that a good portion of any team is black and they raise incalculable sums of money by performing for college and pro audiences, they average 3.5 years professional lifespan and they go broke. so who, exactly, is "protecting" them and how do they benefit from it and why am i afraid?  btw, on a larger scale, i do believe the social welfare state that we have in place is so that the underclasses don't revolt while the rich get richer...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> i don't get your point. how are they catered to, remembering that a good portion of any team is black and they raise incalculable sums of money by performing for college and pro audiences, they average 3.5 years professional lifespan and they go broke. so who, exactly, is "protecting" them and how do they benefit from it and why am i afraid?  btw, on a larger scale, i do believe the social welfare state that we have in place is so that the underclasses don't revolt while the rich get richer...


BLM


----------



## Wez (Sep 13, 2017)

A cowardly Justice Dept. refused to go after the criminal bankers at the big firms, so they picked on a small family owned bank that ended up winning the case against them. The Eric Holder legacy of failures continue well past his tenure.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/abacus/?elqTrackId=e7c51439d90749dcb8e690a19dfb6111&elq=91f03b43ed0a4c2ab6d378a59805745e&elqaid=4395&elqat=1&elqCampaignId=2241

*Abacus: Small Enough to Jail*


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2017)

espola said:


> That is so wrong, I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Except for the Green Bay Packers, who are a publicly-owned, non-profit stock corporation, all of the NFL team owners are billionaire reactionaries who, despite their insane wealth, regularly pretend poverty in order to blackmail money from local governments.


Chargers fan and gofundme effort--

https://twitter.com/jmt619/status/907027550991351808/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/20690399/anti-nfl-billboard-los-angeles-chargers-home


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

Kaepernick Comes to the Support of ESPN’s Jemele Hill


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

*L.A. school board president faces felony charges over campaign contributions*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *L.A. school board president faces felony charges over campaign contributions*


Why wasn't he allowed to sink the dough into his own campaign?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

I can't believe I agree with Stretch Pelosi, before you know it I will be agreeing with x 5 1/2.

Pelosi: Republicans Want To Put DREAMers in Concentration Camps


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why wasn't he allowed to sink the dough into his own campaign?


You're an ambulance chaser, figure it out.
Let me help you out Mr attorney, illegals can't donate to elections.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> For sure. All those billionaire team owners and the $35m/year commissioner who works for them are a bunch of lefties who want social justice and wealth redistribution. LOL.



*When their wallets start to shrink, they will can all the San Quentin Prison Yard players*
*and their Agents....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's because dump is a racist, like you.


*Please dumbass...show the forum some more stupidity and try to post a REAL " Racist " statement *
*by the POTUS while in OFFICE !*




 Jemele Hill *✔* @jemelehill 
 Replying to @DonnyParlock and 2 others 

Donald Trump is a white supremacist who has largely surrounded himself w/ other white supremacists.

 4:54 PM - Sep 11, 2017 

 7,797 7,797 Replies 
 10,742 10,742 Retweets 
 27,580

*She will be fired.....*
*ESPN is a scared cuck right now.*
*But when Disney and ESPN feel the heat she'll *
*be gone !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2017)

espola said:


> That is so wrong, I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Except for the Green Bay Packers, who are a publicly-owned, non-profit stock corporation, all of the NFL team owners are billionaire reactionaries who, despite their insane wealth, regularly pretend poverty in order to blackmail money from local governments.


Fail.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

espola said:


> That is so wrong, I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Except for the Green Bay Packers, who are a publicly-owned, non-profit stock corporation, all of the NFL team owners are billionaire reactionaries who, despite their insane wealth, regularly pretend poverty in order to blackmail money from local governments.



*Please show proof that supports your irrational statement...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Please show proof that supports your irrational statement...*


I actually agree with the a-hole on this part.
He just fails to accept the PC wooden death nail being pounded through the heart of a once great American institution.
ESPN's lips quiver at every anti-American leftist, SJW cause that comes down the pike.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Iconic statue of Father Junipero Serra vandalized in Santa Barbara*
> 
> Santa Barbara police are looking for those who vandalized a statue of Father Junipero Serra in Santa Barbara, decapitating it and dousing it with red paint.
> "We discovered it early Monday morning," Monica Orozco, executive director of the Old Mission Santa Barbara, said Tuesday. The mission immediately contacted Santa Barbara police, she said, noting that the statue of the iconic Franciscan friar was likely defaced late Sunday or early Monday.
> ...


I guess the Native Americans still are holding a grudge.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I actually agree with the a-hole on this part.
> He just fails to accept the PC wooden death nail being pounded through the heart of a once great American institution.
> ESPN's lips quiver at every anti-American leftist, SJW cause that comes down the pike.


Are you paranoid about everything now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> You forgot Confederacy apologist.


Yeah, the pizzagaters are that as well and then some . . . they don't just apologize, they still support the cause.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I actually agree with the a-hole on this part.
> He just fails to accept the PC wooden death nail being pounded through the heart of a once great American institution.
> ESPN's lips quiver at every anti-American leftist, SJW cause that comes down the pike.



*The NFL is a Thug Corporation as far as I'm concerned. *
*They will have millions of followers still, but the revenue *
*is going to be nickles and dimes compared to Hundreds and *
*Thousands....*

*With the Tats, Predator hair, horrible off field actions and the *
*Total and Complete disrespect for the UNITED STATES of AMERICA*
*I watched my last Superbowl this year.....Unless a Drastic change comes*
*down the pike I won't go out of my way to follow the sport.*
*There's other entertainment ( Sports ) to follow where I don't feel I'm*
*watching " Lock Up " San Quentin Prison Yard Sports on MSNBC.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, the pizzagaters are that as well and then some . . . they don't just apologize, they still support the cause.



*Hmmm...stuck in your head didn't it. *
*You must be reading some current News on Democrats and their *
*disgusting night time habits....*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're an ambulance chaser, figure it out.
> Let me help you out Mr attorney, illegals can't donate to elections.


You don't get to be wrong and unfunny. One or both, but not not neither.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> . . .  illegals can't donate to elections.


You mean like Putin?


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, the pizzagaters are that as well and then some . . . they don't just apologize, they still support the cause.


*The Pedo Podesta Pizzagaters .....*
*The Eleven Mayors ( Majority Democrat !! ) who are either on Trial*
*or going to Jail for Pedo Actions...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2017)

WTF? Somebody tell me this is fake news....

*Outrage as well-known rapper 'lynches' small white child in music video*

*






*
Rapper XXXTentacion is under fire after releasing a disturbing music video featuring a Caucasian boy being lynched on a stage as an African-American boy looks on.
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/09/14/outrage-as-well-known-rapper-lynches-small-white-child-in-music-video.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2017)

*Husker Du’s Grant Hart Dies at 56*

_Variety_ has confirmed that Grant Hart, drummer and co-lead singer of influential American indie band Husker Du, has died. He was 56 and had been battling cancer.

Around 11 p.m. Pacific Time, the official Husker Du Facebook page posted a photo of Grant with no caption.






http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/news/husker-du’s-grant-hart-dies-at-56/ar-AArU0ud?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2017)

BREAKING: Trump's Morning Tweet Is a Serious Slap in the Face to His Base

AMNESTY!!

Trump's Early Morning Tweets Spell out the Extent of His Betrayal


----------



## xav10 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING: Trump's Morning Tweet Is a Serious Slap in the Face to His Base
> 
> AMNESTY!!
> 
> Trump's Early Morning Tweets Spell out the Extent of His Betrayal


Hmmm. So Trump is saying that if you cheated to get to a position of legitimacy (e.g. working and serving the United States), then you should get to stay and keep your gig.  I wonder why Trump would have sympathy for people who do that?  Hmmm....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hmmm. So Trump is saying that if you cheated to get to a position of legitimacy (e.g. working and serving the United States), then you should get to stay and keep your gig.  I wonder why Trump would have sympathy for people who do that?  Hmmm....


I am not sure, why don't you tell us all about it?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not sure, why don't you tell us all about it?


It's anybody's guess, isn't it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It's anybody's guess, isn't it?


At this point I would have to agree with you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2017)

We have finally lost our minds, again.

*HOUSE PASSES $1.2T SPENDING BILL...*


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We have finally lost our minds, again.
> 
> *HOUSE PASSES $1.2T SPENDING BILL...*


Please tell me more about Obama...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please tell me more about Obama...


What would you like to know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2017)

*Berkeley receives grant to “honor the legacy” of Marxist terrorist group*
Jazz Shaw Sep 14, 2017 8:01 AM

Your tax dollars at work… again


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Berkeley receives grant to “honor the legacy” of Marxist terrorist group*
> Jazz Shaw Sep 14, 2017 8:01 AM
> 
> Your tax dollars at work… again


Fake News, educate yourself.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Panther_Party

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2017)

It's Bad: New Emails Show Huma Abedin Mishandled Classified Info on Barrage of Sensitive Issues


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's Bad: New Emails Show Huma Abedin Mishandled Classified Info on Barrage of Sensitive Issues


"What difference at this point does it make?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fake News, educate yourself.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Panther_Party
> 
> Hope this helps.


It didn't.


----------



## Wez (Sep 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It didn't.


Political Party that was formed in response to inequities in the Black Community, that enjoyed wide support from all races.


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2017)

*Berkley Free Speech @ 7o pm.....*

*Let's see what happens !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2017)

Now we know why they are called Dreamers.

HotAir
*Outraged illegal aliens demand ICE announce their raids in *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2017)

*Mexican Independence Day now one of Vegas biggest weekends...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2017)

*UPDATE: California Poised to Become 'Sanctuary State'...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2017)

The *Black Panther Party* was a revolutionary black nationalist and socialist organization. _wikipoo_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2017)

*Susan Rice Admits Unmasking Trump Team After Denying Knowing Anything*
by Kristina Wong


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2017)

*Farewell Cassini: Saturn spacecraft makes fiery, final dive*







CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla. (AP) — NASA’s Cassini spacecraft disintegrated in the skies above Saturn on Friday in a final, fateful blaze of cosmic glory, following a remarkable journey of 20 years.

Confirmation of Cassini’s expected demise came about 7:55 a.m. EDT. That’s when radio signals from the spacecraft — its last scientific gifts to Earth — came to an abrupt halt. The radio waves went flat, and the spacecraft fell silent.

Cassini actually burned up like a meteor 83 minutes earlier as it dove through Saturn’s atmosphere, becoming one with the giant gas planet it set out in 1997 to explore. But it took that long for the news to reach Earth a billion miles away.

The only spacecraft to ever orbit Saturn, Cassini showed us the planet, its rings and moons up close in all their splendor. Perhaps most tantalizing, ocean worlds were unveiled on the moons Enceladus and Titan, which could possibly harbor life.

Dutiful to the end, the Cassini snapped its last photos Thursday and sampled Saturn’s atmosphere Friday morning as it made its final plunge. It was over in a minute or two.

more:
https://www.apnews.com/4fa34ef241ca4257ac8ad51f81cbca58/Farewell-Cassini:-Saturn-spacecraft-makes-fiery,-final-dive


----------



## Wez (Sep 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Farewell Cassini: Saturn spacecraft makes fiery, final dive*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should all be proud of this accomplishment and spend way more of our time and resources doing things just like this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2017)

I know that one dead American is of little concern in the name of progress to you bleeding heart types.
*TEEN WANTED FOR DEPORTATION ACCUSED OF CALIFORNIA KILLING...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> We should all be proud of this accomplishment and spend way more of our time and resources doing things just like this.


Why?  Sell us.


----------



## Wez (Sep 15, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?  Sell us.


For you, no thanks, I'll save it for somebody with intellectual honesty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> For you, no thanks, I'll save it for somebody with intellectual honesty.


Intellectually honest people know when they're listening to a Bozo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2017)

Nightmare!

DACA Amnesty DREAM Act Will Cost $115 Billion Thanks to Obamacare
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/09/15/nightmare-daca-amnesty-dream-act-will-cost-115-billion-thanks-to-obamacare/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2017)

CHICAGOLAND: Hispanic Population Surges To 30%; Blacks Moving Out...
http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2017/09/15/hispanic-population-surges-in-chicago/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nightmare!
> 
> DACA Amnesty DREAM Act Will Cost $115 Billion Thanks to Obamacare
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/09/15/nightmare-daca-amnesty-dream-act-will-cost-115-billion-thanks-to-obamacare/


So much for the virtues of the Scandinavian system


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2017)

*Internet Raises $80K for Hot Dog Vendor Mugged by Government*

_https://fee.org/articles/internet-raises-80k-for-hot-dog-vendor-mugged-by-government/_

Like all entrepreneurs, Beto Matias saw an opportunity to support his family while simultaneously creating value for his community.

Finding a prime spot right outside UC Berkeley’s football stadium, Matias began selling his craft hot dogs to willing consumers. No one complained about the quality of Matias’ hot dogs, nor did anyone have any objections to his presence outside of the stadium. But that didn’t stop the state from intervening.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2017)

*Without the State, Who Will Handcuff Teens for Selling Water Bottles?*
https://fee.org/articles/without-the-state-who-will-handcuff-teens-for-selling-water-bottles/

Tourists taking a stroll around the national monuments this past weekend might have wondered what horrible crime was committed by a group of black teenagers sitting handcuffed and detained on the sidewalk. But while imaginations may run wild, the truth of the matter is extremely tame; the only offense these teens were guilty of was selling bottled water without first asking the government for permission.  

If this seems like an overreaction on the part of law enforcement, that is because it absolutely is. However, this over-enforcement has become all too common when it comes to youthful attempts at entrepreneurship. During the hot summer months when school-aged children are liberated from their oppressive classrooms, many have discovered the wonders of capitalism only to be shut down by local authorities.

Just a week prior to this appalling scene, a similar instance occurred in the neighboring city of Baltimore, Maryland. A group of young black children, still donning their school uniforms from earlier in the day, were selling snow cones in their community, until police shut them down for not obtaining the proper permits. While these young children were fortunate enough to not have been placed in handcuffs, this national crackdown on child-run businesses is having a far worse impact on the communities where the self-sustaining entrepreneurial spirit is needed the most.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm no expert on football quarterbacks, but Tom Brady is --

http://reverepress.com/class-war/tom-brady-says-kaepernick-belongs-nfl/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm no expert on football quarterbacks, but Tom Brady is --
> 
> http://reverepress.com/class-war/tom-brady-says-kaepernick-belongs-nfl/


That's just P.C. Tom. Everyone knows Kap is just a flashinthepan has been. Sometimes you gotta take out the trash. NFL is better off without the commie pinko bastard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

REPORT: KELLOGG FOUNDATION DELIVERS A DOSE OF LEFTISM WITH YOUR CEREAL
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/09/17/kellogg-foundation-delivers-a-shocking-dose-of-leftism-with-your-cereal/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's just P.C. Tom. Everyone knows Kap is just a flashinthepan has been. Sometimes you gotta take out the trash. NFL is better off without the commie pinko bastard.


What makes Kapernick a, "commie pinko bastard"? . . . or do you prefer those that shut up and know their place?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What makes Kapernick a, "commie pinko bastard"? . . . or do you prefer those that shut up and know their place?


Anyone that disrespects our flag and our Anthem and our country, especially when said country made the POS a multi millionaire must be a commie pinko bastard. Yes, he should know his place, it is in the greatest country evah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

What is the definition of insanity?

*NFL HELL: Players now taking protests onto field...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

*Police I.D. Subway Bombing Suspect as 21-Year-Old Syrian Migrant

18-Year-Old Prime Suspect from ISIS-Controlled Territory*

The second of two men arrested in connection with Friday morning’s Parsons Green London tube network attack has been named as 21-Year-Old Syrian migrant Yahyah Farouk.

by Oliver JJ Lane2155

*…Lived Together Under Elderly Foster Parents’ Roof*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's just P.C. Tom. Everyone knows Kap is just a flashinthepan has been. Sometimes you gotta take out the trash. NFL is better off without the commie pinko bastard.


I actually think some team will take a chance on him. Maybe the Colts will. While I don't agree with what he did I think he should be free to express himeself. Just like Tebow kneeling, he should have been able to do that with people throwing a fit. 

But what Kap can't understand is that his actions came with consequences. You want to take a knee during the National Anthem, don't complain when patriotic owners decide your not worth hassle.  You want to wear a shirt supporting Castro, don't be surprised when the teams in Florida "pass" on you because of their Cuban/American fans. You want to wear socks that demonize cops, don't expect law enforcement people to support you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I actually think some team will take a chance on him. Maybe the Colts will. While I don't agree with what he did I think he should be free to express himeself. Just like Tebow kneeling, he should have been able to do that with people throwing a fit.
> 
> But what Kap can't understand is that his actions came with consequences. You want to take a knee during the National Anthem, don't complain when patriotic owners decide your not worth hassle.  You want to wear a shirt supporting Castro, don't be surprised when the teams in Florida "pass" on you because of their Cuban/American fans. You want to wear socks that demonize cops, don't expect law enforcement people to support you.


Common sense.... 
Unfortunately for Kap,  he seems to be experiencing unanticipated consequences.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm no expert on football quarterbacks, but Tom Brady is --
> 
> http://reverepress.com/class-war/tom-brady-says-kaepernick-belongs-nfl/


Tom's expertise are limited to the field only.  I'd be interested in Bob Kraft's opinion and actions or current non-action.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I actually think some team will take a chance on him. Maybe the Colts will. While I don't agree with what he did I think he should be free to express himeself. Just like Tebow kneeling, he should have been able to do that with people throwing a fit.
> 
> But what Kap can't understand is that his actions came with consequences. You want to take a knee during the National Anthem, don't complain when patriotic owners decide your not worth hassle.  You want to wear a shirt supporting Castro, don't be surprised when the teams in Florida "pass" on you because of their Cuban/American fans. You want to wear socks that demonize cops, don't expect law enforcement people to support you.


I don't believe he is free to do that while employed for those 3 or 4 hours, he works for the owner, and like everyone who has an employer, you have to do what they say and when they say to do it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tom's expertise are limited to the field only.  I'd be interested in Bob Kraft's opinion and actions or current non-action.


I think Tom has better things to do,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

Colin Kaepernick Wins NFLPA’s ‘Community Outreach’ Award


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

Too Funny,
Illegal Aliens Crash Nancy Pelosi’s DACA Press Conference: ‘All of Us or None of Us!’

I vote for the latter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

*True to his word, arrests of illegal immigrants are rising sharply under Trump*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't believe he is free to do that while employed for those 3 or 4 hours, he works for the owner, and like everyone who has an employer, you have to do what they say and when they say to do it.


I get that and would have an issue with an employee of mine staging a protest on my time. But the difference is Kap was not performing at the time and if we limit Kap then guys like Tebow are going to be targeted.  I understand that the owner is providing that stage and should have control but I would rather someone like Kap expose himself for all to see and then let him suffer whatever consequences follow.


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What makes Kapernick a, "commie pinko bastard"? . . . or do you prefer those that shut up and know their place?


*The fact that you ask the question is quite telling, he hasn't shut up either has he ?*
*The NFL is doomed......*
*The San Quentin Prison Yard Football League Experiment is a failure.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think Tom has better things to do,


Locker room talk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I get that and would have an issue with an employee of mine staging a protest on my time. But the difference is Kap was not performing at the time and if we limit Kap then guys like Tebow are going to be targeted.  I understand that the owner is providing that stage and should have control but I would rather someone like Kap expose himself for all to see and then let him suffer whatever consequences follow.


I understand, but he was hurting the owner's income by pissing off the fans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Locker room talk


Lets talk.


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2017)

*Pardon me if I stutter...*

*Bu..Bu..Bu..Bu..Bu..Bu....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Pardon me if I stutter...*
> 
> *Bu..Bu..Bu..Bu..Bu..Bu....!*


You are really going to piss off Mr Elitist HD.
He doesn't like when we appreciate the beauty of women.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is the definition of insanity?
> 
> *NFL HELL: Players now taking protests onto field...*


Maybe, as usual, you're on the wrong side of History?


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I would rather someone like Kap expose himself for all to see and then let him suffer whatever consequences follow.


He took a knee instead of stood.  I love all the manufactured outrage over this peaceful protest by Kap, kids take knees when kids are injured all the time it's a sign of respect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Maybe, as usual, you're on the wrong side of History?


Kap is history.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> He took a knee instead of stood.  I love all the manufactured outrage over this peaceful protest by Kap, kids take knees when kids are injured all the time it's a sign of respect.


OBVI. That's why he can't find a job, maybe you need to rethink what side of history you are on.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kap is history.


Perhaps, too bad it wasn't his actual football skills that decided his fate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Perhaps, too bad it wasn't his actual football skills that decided his fate.


His dumb brain has decided his fate, nothing else.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

An interesting ethical twist would be for Kap to get an offer from the Redskins.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> His dumb brain has decided his fate, nothing else.


Sports and protest have stood side-by-side for as long as we've been alive.  Nothing new here with Kap, except fake outrage from right wing snowflakes.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> His dumb brain has decided his fate, nothing else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sports and protest have stood side-by-side for as long as we've been alive.  Nothing new here with Kap, except fake outrage from right wing snowflakes.


I don't understand why you think it is fake? You, again, are ignoring middle America and it will work out the same this time.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You, again, are ignoring middle America and it will work out the same this time.


Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?


Should I explain it to you?
You think that Kap isn't pissing off at least 1/2 of the country with his BS?
The NFL owners must not agree with you, it is costing them revenue  and businessmen don't need that.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

Timing was a little off - Putin hadn't arrived yet --

http://americanmilitarynews.com/2017/09/breaking-video-shows-russian-helicopter-accidentally-firing-missiles-at-spectators-before-putin-shows-up-at-war-games/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke

One of the products I worked on in my career was a plasma display for the commander and gunner of the Sgt. York DIVAD (Division Air Defense) automated machine gun, that was supposed to detect and shoot down enemy helicopters threatening friendly tanks.  In an infamous demo before pentagon brass, the gun was supposed to take out some helicopter drones being flown downrange.  First there was a manual demo of the Bofors twin 40 mm guns (240/480 rounds/minute) which impressed everyone (except for some hard-core supply wonks who had pushed for a 35-mm gun to be common with other Army/NATO assets).  Then the tracking radar was turned on and it immediately found the exhaust fans of the mobile latrine trailer.  Once the trailer was moved/obscured, the guns swung around and homed in on the reviewing grandstand - several people were injured jumping off, even though the gun never fired.  DIVAD never shot down any helicopter-like targets in the demo, and the program was eventually cancelled.

Our marketing guys shifted their spiel to point out that we supplied the part of DIVAD that worked.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Should I explain it to you?
> You think that Kap isn't pissing off at least 1/2 of the country with his BS?
> The NFL owners must not agree with you, it is costing them revenue  and businessmen don't need that.


I realize that some people are put off by someone not showing what is deemed to be proper respect to our National Anthem.

Imao, taking a knee in peaceful protest is exactly what black people have been asked to do, instead of rioting, on the subject of Police and Black people.  Now that they got what they asked for, fake outrage has been cooked up to keep us 99% focused on all the wrong stuff.  I.e. - an increase in military spending passing with not a peep from anyone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> I realize that some people are put off by someone not showing what is deemed to be proper respect to our National Anthem.
> 
> Imao, taking a knee in peaceful protest is exactly what black people have been asked to do, instead of rioting, on the subject of Police and Black people.  Now that they got what they asked for, fake outrage has been cooked up to keep us 99% focused on all the wrong stuff.  I.e. - an increase in military spending passing with not a peep from anyone.


He should do it on his own time.
Obama tore the military down and now trump is building it back up to where he thinks it should be. Pretty simple. You don't pretend to know more about what our military needs are than the POTUS, do you?


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He should do it on his own time.


So instead of standing during the Anthem (we'll forget the racist verses that are left out), he kneels.  Kneeling at his home wouldn't have been as effective, just like raising a fist at home, instead of at the Olympics, would have been pointless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

espola said:


> An interesting ethical twist would be for Kap to get an offer from the Redskins.


 or the Patriots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> So instead of standing during the Anthem (we'll forget the racist verses that are left out), he kneels.  Kneeling at his home wouldn't have been as effective, just like raising a fist at home, instead of at the Olympics, would have been pointless.


Can you do what you want at work?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Perhaps, too bad it wasn't his actual football skills that decided his fate.


The market will work it out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sports and protest have stood side-by-side for as long as we've been alive.  Nothing new here with Kap, except fake outrage from right wing snowflakes.


What's your beef here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you do what you want at work?


As long as those wants align with my contract.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you do what you want at work?


My work wouldn't require me a specific observance to our National Anthem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> My work wouldn't require me a specific observance to our National Anthem.


Just a general question.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a general question.


Just a general answer.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Timing was a little off - Putin hadn't arrived yet --
> 
> http://americanmilitarynews.com/2017/09/breaking-video-shows-russian-helicopter-accidentally-firing-missiles-at-spectators-before-putin-shows-up-at-war-games/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke
> 
> ...


Just a corner of one of the displays visible here --

http://www.net-maquettes.com/pictures/m247-sergeant-york-walkaround/?afg599_page_id=6#afg-599


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> He took a knee instead of stood.  I love all the manufactured outrage over this peaceful protest by Kap, kids take knees when kids are injured all the time it's a sign of respect.


Manufactured outrage? Is that what Jim Brown and Franco Harris are showing?
Taking a knee for an injured player is a youth soccer oddity...I've never seen it in high school, college or the pro game.
Occasionally when a player is down where a stretcher is needed in the NFL you'll see guys praying together on a knee...
Disrespecting our flag, our country and ultimately those who have given way more than Kap ever will, ultimately, honestly and earnestly pisses some folks off.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> So instead of standing during the Anthem (we'll forget the racist verses that are left out), he kneels.  Kneeling at his home wouldn't have been as effective, just like raising a fist at home, instead of at the Olympics, would have been pointless.


John Carlos & Tommie Smith paid a heavy price for those raised fists, public opinion and they were sent home from the Olympics for what they did.
I don't remember them whining about their decisions to raise a fist, they knew they were breaking the rules...and accepted the consequences.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> John Carlos & Tommie Smith paid a heavy price for those raised fists, public opinion and they were sent home from the Olympics for what they did.
> I don't remember them whining about their decisions to raise a fist, they knew they were breaking the rules...and accepted the consequences.


Smith played in the NFL, and Carlos in the CFL, and both had significant followon track careers, as athletes and coaches.  Your research on this point is pitiful.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Manufactured outrage?


Yes, imao, that is exactly what we see in so many areas as the media has figured out how to make anything and everything a big deal.



Lion Eyes said:


> Disrespecting our flag, our country and ultimately those who have given way more than Kap ever will, ultimately, honestly and earnestly pisses some folks off.


That's how you choose to view his peaceful protest, don't make it true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What's your beef here?


Sounds like his beef is with right-wing snowflakes, the', most delicate creatures known to mankind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't understand why you think it is fake? You, again, are ignoring middle America and it will work out the same this time.


Are you once again speaking for a large swath of America, putting words in their mouths and assuming because they live in Iowa, or the like, that they agree with you. Maybe just speak for yourself, let's start with that.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama tore the military down


Not nearly enough.

http://www.npr.org/2016/04/29/476048024/fact-check-has-president-obama-depleted-the-military

*Fact Check: Has President Obama 'Depleted' The Military?*

_"the bottom line is that the U.S. military remains the most powerful on Earth."_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The market will work it out.


How does revenue sharing fit in with, "The Market"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like his beef is with right-wing snowflakes, the', most delicate creatures known to mankind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Timing was a little off - Putin hadn't arrived yet --
> 
> http://americanmilitarynews.com/2017/09/breaking-video-shows-russian-helicopter-accidentally-firing-missiles-at-spectators-before-putin-shows-up-at-war-games/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke
> 
> ...


. . . and we have spent a LOT of money on crap like that over the years.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Disrespecting those who have given way more than Kap ever will, ultimately, honestly and earnestly pisses some folks off.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> I realize that some people are put off by someone not showing what is deemed to be proper respect to our National Anthem.
> 
> Imao, taking a knee in peaceful protest is exactly what black people have been asked to do, instead of rioting, on the subject of Police and Black people.  Now that they got what they asked for, fake outrage has been cooked up to keep us 99% focused on all the wrong stuff.  I.e. - an increase in military spending passing with not a peep from anyone.


Think bigger.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you once again speaking for a large swath of America, putting words in their mouths and assuming because they live in Iowa, or the like, that they agree with you. Maybe just speak for yourself, let's start with that.


Just trying to save you smart guys another ass beating in 2020.
I am here to help.



Who did Iowa vote for 2016?
General election
*United States presidential election in Iowa, 2016
Party* *Candidate* *Electoral votes*
Republican Donald Trump 6
Democratic Hillary Clinton 0
Libertarian Gary Johnson 0


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2017)

My personal fav..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Manufactured outrage? Is that what Jim Brown and Franco Harris are showing?
> Taking a knee for an injured player is a youth soccer oddity...I've never seen it in high school, college or the pro game.
> Occasionally when a player is down where a stretcher is needed in the NFL you'll see guys praying together on a knee...
> Disrespecting our flag, our country and ultimately those who have given way more than Kap ever will, ultimately, honestly and earnestly pisses some folks off.


With every bit of protest there are those that don't understand and then there are those that educate themselves before talking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Your research on this point is pitiful.


Like always.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just trying to save you smart guys another ass beating in 2020.
> I am here to help.
> 
> 
> ...


Will be interesting to see what the results are in 2020.  I'm guessing those Iowa voters are going to feel a bit betrayed by the false promises.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How does revenue sharing fit in with, "The Market"?


Well for one, you have to generate revenue to share.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like his beef is with right-wing snowflakes, the', most delicate creatures known to mankind.


Ignore. Lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you once again speaking for a large swath of America, putting words in their mouths and assuming because they live in Iowa, or the like, that they agree with you. Maybe just speak for yourself, let's start with that.


Irony Alert


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Well for one, you have to generate revenue to share.


Fail.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With every bit of protest there are those that don't understand and then there are those that educate themselves before talking.


Yeah...when are you gonna start doing that nitwit?
Your best bet is to remain silent...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fail.


oh? Lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Will be interesting to see what the results are in 2020.  I'm guessing those Iowa voters are going to feel a bit betrayed by the false promises.


Maybe, I know I am getting a little jittery. If the stock market keeps going and he gets his tax cuts then he might just dance across the finish line.
 Who are you going to run against him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, I know I am getting a little jittery. If the stock market keeps going and he gets his tax cuts then he might just dance across the finish line.
> Who are you going to run against him?


You assume a lot there.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Smith played in the NFL, and Carlos in the CFL, and both had significant followon track careers, as athletes and coaches.  Your research on this point is pitiful.


Another gem from the self proclaimed smartest poster in the kitchen...
Speaking of research....did you ever find a cite for the Robert E Lee order to shoot all Union officers who commanded Black Union Troops on site?

Here's some pitiful research...just for you Magoo.

#SPORTS NEWS
SEPTEMBER 25, 2016 / 3:48 PM / A YEAR AGO
*Raised-fist Olympians punished in 1968 will be received at White House*

The image of Smith and Carlos, gold and bronze medalists in the 200-meter track event in Mexico City, thrusting their black-gloved fists into the air, has become an enduring symbol of the fight for racial equality.

Their example has surfaced repeatedly in past weeks as an inspiration to African-American National Football League and college players protesting racial injustice after the fatal shootings of several black men by police.

*Smith and Carlos paid a high price for their protest, not only with the Olympic Committee but also in the court of public opinion.*

“It was against the charter of the Olympic Committee to make a political statement at the victory podium,” Carlos said in a phone interview. “But we felt it was the only place we could make the statement at that time.”

Standing in black socks, the two Americans bowed their heads and pushed their fists into the air as the U.S. anthem played, shocking the world and many Americans reeling from a turbulent year in the fight for civil rights. They were suspended from the U.S. Olympic team and sent back to the United States.

It was widely interpreted as a black power salute but the athletes later described it as a “human rights salute.”

Carlos said he did not expect or want an explicit apology from the Olympic Committee for sending him and Smith home, because their actions were in clear violation of policy. He said, however, that over time and as their raised-fist salute has become a precedent of sorts, U.S. Olympic officials have a better understanding of the reasons behind their protest.

“Time has gone by to the point where they had to take a look at themselves and say, ‘These guys weren’t bad guys,'” Carlos said. “‘They were courageous enough to make a statement for what they believed in.'”
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-olympics-usa-protests/raised-fist-olympians-punished-in-1968-will-be-received-at-white-house-idUSKCN11V0VW


Here's another one Mr. Know It All:
*Raising my fist at the Olympics cost me friends and my marriage — but I’d do it again*
by John Carlos on July 13, 2016
https://www.vox.com/2016/7/13/12118332/john-carlos-olympics

I'm done with this Magoo...as I said Smith and Carlos were willing to pay the price for their actions without sniveling or complaint...
Have a nice day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


>


There you go again. It's fine for some but not for all......you really should learn to paint portraits or become a better pilot.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, I know I am getting a little jittery. If the stock market keeps going and he gets his tax cuts then he might just dance across the finish line.
> Who are you going to run against him?


Don't get me started on the stock market....and yes, I want my tax cut.

I'm not in charge of who runs against him, but I hope it's somebody likeable and smart.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's fine for some but not for all...there you again...


Shocked you didn't add a written insult to that reply.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another gem from the self proclaimed smartest poster in the kitchen...
> Speaking of research....did you ever find a cite for the Robert E Lee order to shoot all Union officers who commanded Black Union Troops on site?
> 
> Here's some pitiful research...just for you Magoo.
> ...


Did they keep their medals?  Yes.  Did they have professional athletic and coaching careers?  Yes.  Were they honored for their actions?  Yes.  

As for Lee (another topic you supposedly were "done with"), I told you where to look, and you rebutted with "...but Ken Burms..."  Pitiful.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You assume a lot there.


Quack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You assume a lot there.


That's kinda what maybe, if and might means.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Don't get me started on the stock market....and yes, I want my tax cut.
> 
> I'm not in charge of who runs against him, but I hope it's somebody likeable and smart.


Like?
BTW, I just put my 401k into cash today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Shocked you didn't add a written insult to that reply.  Keep up the good work.


Is 9am Sat too early for a beer summit at a game?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Shocked you didn't add a written insult to that reply.  Keep up the good work.


I treat folks like they treat me...I think I've mentioned that before.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Did they keep their medals?  Yes.  Did they have professional athletic and coaching careers?  Yes.  Were they honored for their actions?  Yes.
> 
> As for Lee (another topic you supposedly were "done with"), I told you where to look, and you rebutted with "...but Ken Burms..."  Pitiful.


Yeah....
*"Raising my fist at the Olympics cost me friends and my marriage".*
That's a big price to pay, perhaps not for you.

As far as LEE goes...Bullshit! you didn't cite a source you mentioned it may have been in a Time Life coffee book or some such nonsense....
If you did cite a source, please cite it again.......


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I treat folks like they treat me...I think I've mentioned that before.


As do I, you see, we can agree!


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is 9am Sat too early for a beer summit at a game?


What did you have in mind?  Not sure how everyone here is going to have a game at the same place on the same day at the same time...


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like?
> BTW, I just put my 401k into cash today.


No idea who has intentions of running against dump.  You and I share a cautious stance toward the stock markets.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> As do I, you see, we can agree!


Yeah I know, but every once in a while you suffer a turrets like set back and blurt out things like "pussy" or some such nonsense....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another gem from the self proclaimed smartest poster in the kitchen...
> Speaking of research....did you ever find a cite for the Robert E Lee order to shoot all Union officers who commanded Black Union Troops on site?
> 
> Here's some pitiful research...just for you Magoo.
> ...


E-reader, Bootsie amd Wez are big time researchers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With every bit of protest there are those that don't understand and then there are those that educate themselves before talking.


Totally agree! Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> What did you have in mind?  Not sure how everyone here is going to have a game at the same place on the same day at the same time...


I was thinking of checking your team out if my daughter is available.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Don't get me started on the stock market....and yes, I want my tax cut.
> 
> I'm not in charge of who runs against him, but I hope it's somebody likeable and smart.


I hope so too.....Like the last time.


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> He took a knee instead of stood.  I love all the manufactured outrage over this peaceful protest by Kap, kids take knees when kids are injured all the time it's a sign of respect.


*You have twisted logic.*
*And bad grammar.... " stood " .." Knees "  ???*

*Kids take a knee to show possibly respect, but to ensure the *
*play is halted.*

*There is absolutely NO correlation between kids taking a knee *
*to halt play and dumbass Colin Kaepernick displaying his*
*ignorance and disrespect for the very Country/flag that gives him the *
*freedom to play a highly monetized Professional sport. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah...when are you gonna start doing that nitwit?
> Your best bet is to remain silent...


I enjoy debunking your weak attempts at alternative reality to much. It is you that should research your links and info before posting them . . . I'm batting about .750 off you, and you I? .000


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


>



*Only a pussy idiot would post a complete misrepresentation of facts like you have.*

*Wez....you are a fucking Idiot.*


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was thinking of checking your team out if my daughter is available.


My daughter's team or my son?


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like?
> BTW, I just put my 401k into cash today.


*Very Smart.....You can manage it and realize a much larger profit with proper care !*


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wez....you are a fucking Idiot.*


Not gonna say it to my face?


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not gonna say it to my face?


*Would you like me to ??*


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Would you like me to ??*


That's your usual tough talk, just wondering where it went...


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's your usual tough talk, just wondering where it went...


*How is that tough talk ?*

*You asked me a question and I responded with an answer.*

*You were not just wondering, you see I've dealt with your kind multiple times.*
*We would not be where you are if you were not the pussy you are.....*
*You have done the same with LE and probably the same pattern on other forums*
*under different monikers....*


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

nononono said:


> *How is that tough talk ?*


You implied I would get knocked out, that's the epitome of internet tough talk.  Your comment, are you now backing away from it?



Multi Sport said:


> the rapper was just knocked out cold on stage when someone rushed him on stage in San Diego last week.





nononono said:


> *That's that old boomerang principal returning the effort...*
> 
> *Ask Wez about it, he is/will experience it .....*


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah....
> *"Raising my fist at the Olympics cost me friends and my marriage".*
> That's a big price to pay, perhaps not for you.
> 
> ...


You were "done with" those topics?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> My daughter's team or my son?


Son.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

espola said:


> You were "done with" those topics?


You changed that Magoo, I felt compelled to respond to your superior intellect.....


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Son.


You have an 05 daughter?


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> You implied I would get knocked out, that's the epitome of internet tough talk.  Your comment, are you now backing away from it?


*You could....*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 19, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Only a pussy idiot would post a complete misrepresentation of facts like you have.*
> 
> *Wez....you are a fucking Idiot.*


Wez, please explain the joke to him. I don't think he gets it. Or maybe the caption to that cartoon could have been "Irony Alert."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> You have an 05 daughter?


02, your boy is 05?


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 02, your boy is 05?


Yes sir.  My oldest.  Daughter is 08 playing on an 07 team.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Wez, please explain the joke to him. I don't think he gets it. Or maybe the caption to that cartoon could have been "Irony Alert."


You would need at least one brain cell and one ounce of intellectual honesty to have something explained to you.


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> You would need at least one brain cell and one ounce of intellectual honesty to have something explained to you.


*You have no idea what you posted and the reason I commented as*
*such.......You've displayed enough ignorance to date that most know*
*which side of the fence this subject falls on.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


You do realize that's a fake, right?


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do realize that's a fake, right?


*Is it ?*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


He's asking for the money for grilling burgers, not making signs, right? How much money do you think he should be paid per year if he grills burgers 40 hours per week? $15 an hour would pay him $600/week, right? That's about 30K per year? Fine in some places, unlivable wage in others.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He's asking for the money for grilling burgers, not making signs, right? How much money do you think he should be paid per year if he grills burgers 40 hours per week? $15 an hour would pay him $600/week, right? That's about 30K per year? Fine in some places, unlivable wage in others.


Maybe we should pay these cocksuckers in pesos.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You have no idea what you posted and the reason I commented as*
> *such.......You've displayed enough ignorance to date that most know*
> *which side of the fence this subject falls on.*


Pussy


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He's asking for the money for grilling burgers, not making signs, right? How much money do you think he should be paid per year if he grills burgers 40 hours per week? $15 an hour would pay him $600/week, right? That's about 30K per year? Fine in some places, unlivable wage in others.


When the counter help is let go, the cook's might just get $15.00 an hour....

*McDonald's hits all-time high as Wall Street cheers replacement of cashiers with kiosks*
Tae Kim | @firstadopter
Published 11:30 AM ET Tue, 20 June 2017  Updated 4:22 PM ET Thu, 22 June 2017CNBC.com
*McDonald's shares hit an all-time high on Tuesday as Wall Street expects sales to increase from new digital ordering kiosks that will replace cashiers in 2,500 restaurants.

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/20/mcdonalds-hits-all-time-high-as-wall-street-cheers-replacement-of-cashiers-with-kiosks.html
*


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When the counter help is let go, the cook's might just get $15.00 an hour....
> 
> *McDonald's hits all-time high as Wall Street cheers replacement of cashiers with kiosks*
> Tae Kim | @firstadopter
> ...


Are you making a case for more automation or paying humans less?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I enjoy debunking your weak attempts at alternative reality to much. It is you that should research your links and info before posting them . . . I'm batting about .750 off you, and you I? .000


Your OBP is probably closer to .010


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2017)

*A ‘very credible’ new study on Seattle’s $15 minimum wage has bad news for liberals*

When Seattle officials voted three years ago to incrementally boost the city's minimum wage up to $15 an hour, they'd hoped to improve the lives of low-income workers. Yet according to a major new study that could force economists to reassess past research on the issue, the hike has had the opposite effect.

The city is gradually increasing the hourly minimum to $15 over several years. Already, though, some employers have not been able to afford the increased minimums. They've cut their payrolls, putting off new hiring, reducing hours or letting their workers go, the study found.

The costs to low-wage workers in Seattle outweighed the benefits by a ratio of three to one, according to the study, conducted by a group of economists at the University of Washington who were commissioned by the city. The study, published as a working paper Monday by the National Bureau of Economic Research, has not yet been peer reviewed.

*On the whole, the study estimates, the average low-wage worker in the city lost $125 a month because of the hike in the minimum.*

entire article:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/06/26/new-study-casts-doubt-on-whether-a-15-minimum-wage-really-helps-workers/?utm_term=.f79858a2239c


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He's asking for the money for grilling burgers, not making signs, right? How much money do you think he should be paid per year if he grills burgers 40 hours per week? $15 an hour would pay him $600/week, right? That's about 30K per year? Fine in some places, unlivable wage in others.


So because the burger flipper/griller made choices to not further his or hers ( wait, maybe they are a non binary?) education they now expect to make a livable wage at a burger place?

Best advice I ever heard, I overheard.  I was doing work in a Jack in the Box in San Diego. Two workers, a black gentleman,  probably in his 60s, was talking to a young lady who looked like she was in her twenties. He was explaining to her that working in a fast food restaurant is for two types of people. Kids who are going to school and retirees like himeself. He also told her that if you are trying to live off of a job like that expect to struggle. Last thing I heard him tell her was learn to make better decisions.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe we should pay these cocksuckers in pesos.


I'm assuming the worker is documented, for purposes of this discussion.


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He's asking for the money for grilling burgers, not making signs, right? How much money do you think he should be paid per year if he grills burgers 40 hours per week? $15 an hour would pay him $600/week, right? That's about 30K per year? Fine in some places, unlivable wage in others.


*$ 28,800.00*

*$ 1691.00 a month for a one bedroom apt in LA proper.*
*x 12 = $ 20,292.00 Many people divide the rent, which halves*
*the cost. Better get a good roommate .....*
*If you pay the rent solo it leaves a balance of $ 8508.00*
*if you work no overtime.*
*$ 8508.00 / 12 = $ 709.00 a month for food/utl/ext*
*Halving the rent on a single gives you $ 10,146.00 more a year.*

*Doing these numbers makes me so glad for the college ed.*
*When young you could survive, but sheez what a struggle.*
*I haven't even included health fees, a Car/Ins and fuel.....*
*At $ 28,800 you better be at least at night school.....*

*Wow....*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 19, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So because the burger flipper/griller made choices to not further his or hers ( wait, maybe they are a non binary?) education they now expect to make a livable wage at a burger place?
> 
> Best advice I ever heard, I overheard.  I was doing work in a Jack in the Box in San Diego. Two workers, a black gentleman,  probably in his 60s, was talking to a young lady who looked like she was in her twenties. He was explaining to her that working in a fast food restaurant is for two types of people. Kids who are going to school and retirees like himeself. He also told her that if you are trying to live off of a job like that expect to struggle. Last thing I heard him tell her was learn to make better decisions.


Fair point. That's not the type of job that's suppose to pay a living wage. But either you don't want a minimum wage, or there's some amount you would require.


----------



## Wez (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe we should pay these cocksuckers in pesos.


Do you regularly demean those who make less money than you?  Rhetorical


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm assuming the worker is documented, for purposes of this discussion.


I'm not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm not.


Your fear is obvious, your ideas for alleviating that fear are scatterbrained and irrational.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm not.


Then the hourly wouldn't be $15. Undocumented workers aren't protected by minimum wage laws and the employer would be a criminal for hiring them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

*Right to work scores a major win in Wisconsin*
Jazz Shaw Sep 20, 2017 8:01 AM

Supreme court smack-down


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Then the hourly wouldn't be $15. Undocumented workers aren't protected by minimum wage laws and the employer would be a criminal for hiring them.


So you think the crazy fucks in seattle  and Ca won't hire illegals and demand they do get the minimum?
Why do they have driver licenses and why would they need to be sanctuary cities?
For a super smart, well educated, big time lawyer you certainly have your head somewhere it shouldn't be.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Then the hourly wouldn't be $15. Undocumented workers aren't protected by minimum wage laws and the employer would be a criminal for hiring them.


Don't confuse nutters with logic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your fear is obvious, your ideas for alleviating that fear are scatterbrained and irrational.


Scatterbrained and irrational is letting people come and go into our country unchecked, but hey, that is the foundation of the democrat party. Have you seen this nutjob Pelosi?
Now that is appreciation for taking the illegal, disease ridden parasites into our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Don't confuse nutters with logic.


Don't you rent to illegals? Isn't that illegal?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think the crazy fucks in seattle  and Ca won't hire illegals and demand they do get the minimum?
> Why do they have driver licenses and why would they need to be sanctuary cities?
> For a super smart, well educated, big time lawyer you certainly have your head somewhere it shouldn't be.


They don't hire them and demand that. Not only that, it's a crime. Have you ever seen an I-9 form. Quit freaking out for no reason, Chicken Little.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> They don't hire them and demand that. Not only that, it's a crime. Have you ever seen an I-9 form. Quit freaking out for no reason, Chicken Little.


Who is going to enforce the law? Moonbeam?
Are you telling me you do not know anyone who hires illegals?
I do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

*And this is from 1970fucking9!*

*Special Order 40*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search
*Special Order 40* is a police mandate implemented in 1979 by the Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD), its Police Chief Daryl Gates and the Los Angeles City Council preventing LAPD officers from questioning people for the sole purpose of determining their immigration status.[1][2] The mandate was passed in an effort to encourage undocumented aliens to report crimes without intimidation.[2] The first section of the order states:

Officers shall not initiate police action with the objective of discovering the alien status of a person.
Officers shall not arrest nor book persons for violation of title 8, section 1325 of the United States Immigration code (Illegal Entry).[3]

WTF?


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you rent to illegals? Isn't that illegal?


Do you ever get sick of being wrong...obviously not.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *And this is from 1970fucking9!*
> 
> *Special Order 40*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


The mandate was passed in an effort to encourage undocumented aliens to report crimes without intimidation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do you ever get sick of being wrong...obviously not.


So you don't rent to illegals? Or it isn't illegal to rent to illegals?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

espola said:


> The mandate was passed in an effort to encourage undocumented aliens to report crimes without intimidation


Did you read the last part? what would the reason for that be?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is going to enforce the law? Moonbeam?
> Are you telling me you do not know anyone who hires illegals?
> I do.


I have not checked my gardener's status. I would assume that domestics, gardening/landscaping crews, agriculture and manufacturing plants may include undocumenteds among the workers. You don't really believe they're taking jobs away from others, do you? Their use of resources (schools, healthcare, roads (omg the f'n traffic) is where I would agree with you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I have not checked my gardener's status. I would assume that domestics, gardening/landscaping crews, agriculture and manufacturing plants may include undocumenteds among the workers. You don't really believe they're taking jobs away from others, do you? Their use of resources (schools, healthcare, roads (omg the f'n traffic) is where I would agree with you.


Fake ID. The traffic and the walking, bus taking illegals causing the busses to stop and mess everything up.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you don't rent to illegals? Or it isn't illegal to rent to illegals?


So everyone who owns rental property, rents to illegals??


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read the last part? what would the reason for that be?


City police officers are not required to enforce federal law.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Then the hourly wouldn't be $15. Undocumented workers aren't protected by minimum wage laws and the employer would be a criminal for hiring them.


Min wage laws protect?


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Min wage laws protect?


So you are for no min. wage at all?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> So everyone who owns rental property, rents to illegals??


I am just asking, I thought you said they were your best tenants. I could be wrong, maybe it was andy. A simple yes or no will do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

espola said:


> City police officers are not required to enforce federal law.


So why would you need a special order?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Gotta love it.

*NFL HELL: Scoring Worst In Decades...*

_*TV Ratings Slide Could Cause $200M Loss...*_


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am just asking, I thought you said they were your best tenants. I could be wrong, maybe it was andy. A simple yes or no will do.


No, I do not rent to illegal immigrants.  I've heard they do often make good tenants and compared to some of my lower income tenants, are probably a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, I do not rent to illegal immigrants.  I've heard they do often make good tenants and compared to some of my lower income tenants, are probably a breath of fresh air.


What was so hard about that?


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What was so hard about that?


Responding to ridiculous accusations in here can become a full time job...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> So everyone who owns rental property, rents to illegals??


Do they pay on time every month?


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do they pay on time every month?


My tenants?  I wish.  Just getting paid is key.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Responding to ridiculous accusations in here can become a full time job...


Yes, we know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> My tenants?  I wish.  Just getting paid is key.


Late payment fees apply?  Or does Cali make it illegal.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2017)

espola said:


> City police officers are not required to enforce federal law.


And if they do they can be found in contempt of court by liberal judges....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, I do not rent to illegal immigrants.  I've heard they do often make good tenants and compared to some of my lower income tenants, are probably a breath of fresh air.


Being illegal they tend to not make waves so to speak....no hot water...no problem. Got vermin...no problem....


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Being illegal they tend to not make waves so to speak....no hot water...no problem. Got vermin...no problem....


I don't mind paying for an occasional repair, it's the destruction of the property that really hurts....often by people you have very little chance of collecting from, even when the court compels them to.  If a tenant actually fixed stuff themselves and kept the place in good shape, I would be beyond grateful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Responding to ridiculous accusations in here can become a full time job...


Since when is a question considered an accusation? Only in the heart of a snowflake,


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Since when is a question considered an accusation? Only in the heart of a snowflake,


You accused me of renting to illegals, to support your argument.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So why would you need a special order?


To remind them of  the duties they are being paid for.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> You accused me of renting to illegals, to support your argument.


There is only one thing that $hould $upport your argument.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> You accused me of renting to illegals, to support your argument.


I asked you and said I could be wrong, you really are a fragile thing, aren't you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

espola said:


> To remind them of  the duties they are being paid for.


You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> You accused me of renting to illegals, to support your argument.


Ca is spending your money again, not to enforce current immigration law.
_*California to file lawsuit over border wall...*_


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a fucking idiot.


As you promised, you provide nothing but lies and insults.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I asked you and said I could be wrong, you really are a fragile thing, aren't you.


"I'm" a fragile thing, you're the one running around screaming like a bitch about illegals all day long.



Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you rent to illegals? Isn't that illegal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

espola said:


> As you promised, you provide nothing but lies and insults.


I tell you what, you don't act like a fucking idiot and I won't call you a fucking idiot.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I tell you what, you don't act like a fucking idiot and I won't call you a fucking idiot.


Irony Alert!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Irony Alert!


Irony Alert!


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your fear is obvious, your ideas for alleviating that fear are scatterbrained and irrational.


*You've posted your own thought process and emotions.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I have not checked my gardener's status. I would assume that domestics, gardening/landscaping crews, agriculture and manufacturing plants may include undocumenteds among the workers. You don't really believe they're taking jobs away from others, do you? Their use of resources (schools, healthcare, roads (omg the f'n traffic) is where I would agree with you.


*Your Gardener should have a Business License/DBA/BOE and Insurance*
*plus a California Drivers License to travel to and from. One of those is going*
*to require proof of citizenship !*
*Not to mention a background check would be required somewhere along the lines*
*to assure the safety of interaction with home owners and their offspring.*
*His workers could be undocumented, but there again he's on thin ice if something*
*happens. *


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't mind paying for an occasional repair, it's the destruction of the property that really hurts....often by people you have very little chance of collecting from, even when the court compels them to.  If a tenant actually fixed stuff themselves and kept the place in good shape, I would be beyond grateful.


*Verify up front and thoroughly check references and backgrounds.*
*Even if you have to hire a firm to manage your property.*

*First/Last/ Security deposit and a sound contract that requires *
*periodic inspection by a neutral third party. *

*You can't manage what you cannot measure.*


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Verify up front and thoroughly check references and backgrounds.*
> *Even if you have to hire a firm to manage your property.*
> 
> *First/Last/ Security deposit and a sound contract that requires *
> ...


They are managed by a property management firm.  They make best efforts to place good tenants, but you can't filter out all the bad apples.  Don't get me started on the problems and conflicts of interest with "professional management firms"...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> They are managed by a property management firm.  They make best efforts to place good tenants, but you can't filter out all the bad apples.  Don't get me started on the problems and conflicts of interest with "professional management firms"...


For a small fee I will do background checks for you.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> They are managed by a property management firm.  They make best efforts to place good tenants, but you can't filter out all the bad apples.  Don't get me started on the problems and conflicts of interest with "professional management firms"...



*Wow a rational human has taken control.*

*The problems and conflicts of interest are hell sometimes, but thru experience you*
*learn to skirt those entities.*


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> For a small fee I will do background checks for you.


Is that part of your MLM "business"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Is that part of your MLM "business"?


If you say so.


----------



## Wez (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you say so.


Sorry, that's 4nos, all you nutters look alike.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Can someone please tell me who's side this guy is on? I forget.
*





*
*LEAKED: MSNBC O'Donnell Unhinged Outtakes...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sorry, that's 4nos, all you nutters look alike.


*I have never done MLM....ever. I suppose you dabbled or you wouldn't bring it up so often.*
*It's ok if you got " sucked " in for a while, we understand a green mind is malleable.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can someone please tell me who's side this guy is on? I forget.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*As much as Wez is an ass at Times, he doesn't hold a candle to that loon Lawrence O'Donnell.*
*That guy needs his nut sack moved up to his chin with a swift kick....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

You guys got pralems

*Pelosi: DREAMers' Families Did 'Great Thing' Illegally Bringing Children to USA...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2017)

DNC  Deputy Chairman Keith Ellison compares illegal immigrants in America to German Jews......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love it.
> 
> *NFL HELL: Scoring Worst In Decades...*
> 
> _*TV Ratings Slide Could Cause $200M Loss...*_


Why does this turn you on? They blackballed Kap, they won't bend in regards to marijuana and it's beneficial effects on players dealing with chronic pain (no pun intended) and they are a business . . . is it because they hire minorities?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> "I'm" a fragile thing, you're the one running around screaming like a bitch about illegals all day long.


Joe is an emotional little fella.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Wow a rational human has taken control.*
> 
> *The problems and conflicts of interest are hell sometimes, but thru experience you*
> *learn to skirt those entities.*


$chool of hard knock$


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why does this turn you on? They blackballed Kap, they won't bend in regards to marijuana and it's beneficial effects on players dealing with chronic pain (no pun intended) and they are a business . . . is it because they hire minorities?


Quaaaaack!


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why does this turn you on? They blackballed Kap, they won't bend in regards to marijuana and it's beneficial effects on players dealing with chronic pain (no pun intended) and they are a business . . . is it because they hire minorities?



*The San Quentin Prison Yard League is collapsing and when it does I say good riddance.....*
*The epicenter of the sinkhole can now be pinned on Colin Kaepernick and his selfish actions.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2017)

*



*
*Anybody want to talk about Indoctrination .....*
*Look what this coach did with his 8 Year old Football Team....Beyond disrespectful.*
*That in my eyes is why Football is going to degrade to to thug status.*
*That's a Pop Warner or Club Football League Team that parents PAY to be on....*
*You cannot undo what this Coach did, you have to fire his ass and hope the Kids *
*understand why after a thorough explanation. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why does this turn you on? They blackballed Kap, they won't bend in regards to marijuana and it's beneficial effects on players dealing with chronic pain (no pun intended) and they are a business . . . is it because they hire minorities?


You guessed it the first time, you are actually getting smarter, I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the parents were all on board.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The San Quentin Prison Yard League is collapsing and when it does I say good riddance.....*
> *The epicenter of the sinkhole can now be pinned on Colin Kaepernick and his selfish actions.....*


If football goes down, then black athletes will turn to soccer and there goes my kids' scholarships!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

If you need a good laugh this is it,
A Must-Watch: The O’Donnell-O’Reilly Meltdown Mash-up You Didn’t Know You Needed
https://www.redstate.com/prevaila/2017/09/20/odonnell-oreilly-meltdown-mash-youve-waiting/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Rocketman needs to go.

North Korean Defector Reveals Barbaric Ways Citizens are Executed and Put Into Sex Slavery
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2017/09/20/north-korean-defector-reveals-barbaric-ways-citizens-executed-put-sex-slavery/


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> If football goes down, then black athletes will turn to soccer and there goes my kids' scholarships!


This is a valid point but doesn't seem to be the case overseas.  The racial mix seems pretty even where Soccer is more popular.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> If football goes down, then black athletes will turn to soccer and there goes my kids' scholarships!


*Damn I thought the Mongols ruled Soccer..... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> This is a valid point but doesn't seem to be the case overseas.  The racial mix seems pretty even where Soccer is more popular.


Brilliant, you are entering espola territory.


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Brilliant, you are entering espola territory.


Just as long as I stay way clear of Gay Joe territory...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just as long as I stay way clear of Gay Joe territory...


Careful what you wish for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Ben Shapiro Says We Shouldn't Prosecute Women Who Have Abortions, and He's Right


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why does this turn you on? They blackballed Kap, they won't bend in regards to marijuana and it's beneficial effects on players dealing with chronic pain (no pun intended) and they are a business . . . is it because they hire minorities?


NFL Players Ask League to Ruin Football With Social Justice Activism, and Activism Awareness Month


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NFL Players Ask League to Ruin Football With Social Justice Activism, and Activism Awareness Month


Awww, upset at the bad man talking bad... it'll be ok little snowflake....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Awww, upset at the bad man talking bad... it'll be ok little snowflake....


They must be Dems, they just don't listen to the people.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Awww, upset at the bad man talking bad... it'll be ok little snowflake....



*You have no skin in the game, so it doesn't matter either way to you.*
*Now if you were an owner or anyone who will be affected financially *
*you'd be singing a different tune.*

*Unless HUGE changes are made to the NFL, they are doomed.*
*You can't have the inmates running the asylum.*

*The San Quentin Prison Yard Football League is a recipe for failure .*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Ouch: Democratic 2018 Efforts Hit Another Snag As Top Recruit Drops Out Of Targeted Race
Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Wezdumbs wife is at the pet store, again.

*Duck penises get bigger when they are surrounded by other*


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wezdumbs wife is at the pet store, again.
> 
> *Duck penises get bigger when they are surrounded by other*
> 
> View attachment 1458


Still dreaming about me I see...


----------



## Wez (Sep 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They must be Dems, they just don't listen to the people.


Luckily for America, you don't speak for "the people".


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Luckily for America, you don't speak for "the people".


*And lucky for " US " you only squeak on this forum....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Luckily for America, you don't speak for "the people".


It's always amazed me how Republicans have told us for a few years now what "We the People" want even when polling and popular opinion say the opposite. Sad thing is some of those that don't pay attention believe them. (it's called propaganda)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's always amazed me how Republicans have told us for a few years now what "We the People" want even when polling and popular opinion say the opposite. Sad thing is some of those that don't pay attention believe them. (it's called propaganda)


Who's the guy enamored with the "polling"?
You're such a lemming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Luckily for America, you don't speak for "the people".


Then who does?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's always amazed me how Republicans have told us for a few years now what "We the People" want even when polling and popular opinion say the opposite. Sad thing is some of those that don't pay attention believe them. (it's called propaganda)


Still hanging on to that I see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's always amazed me how Republicans have told us for a few years now what "We the People" want even when polling and popular opinion say the opposite. Sad thing is some of those that don't pay attention believe them. (it's called propaganda)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh the left,
*HuffPost columnist: Netherlands pushing “a moral duty to abort” Down Syndrome babies*
Ed Morrissey Sep 22, 2017 10:41 AM
Top Pick

Nudgenics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's always amazed me how Republicans have told us for a few years now what "We the People" want even when polling and popular opinion say the opposite. Sad thing is some of those that don't pay attention believe them. (it's called propaganda)


So popular equals truth?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

COPS: Illegal Alien Sexually Assaulted Six-Year-Old Girl By Joseph Curl

*SHOCKER: Mexican Smugglers Admit Border Walls Work *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So popular equals truth?


Let us ask HRC.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2015/01/04/mcconnell_the_american_people_want_a_responsible_conservative_governing_majority.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So popular equals truth?


Even you aren't that stupid . . . or is it purposely disingenuous once again? You continue to think acting stupid is somehow cute, why?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2015/01/04/mcconnell_the_american_people_want_a_responsible_conservative_governing_majority.html


I agree with that.  I flinch every time someone states that the ruling clique in Washington today represents conservative (small c - not a brand name) values.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even you aren't that stupid


On what do you base that judgement?  Certainly not his body of work herein.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> On what do you base that judgement?  Certainly not his body of work herein.


I have seen over the years that those that promote themselves as something usually are quite the opposite.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2015/01/04/mcconnell_the_american_people_want_a_responsible_conservative_governing_majority.html










*Democrats vs The Truth*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2017)

Mad Maxine: I Guarantee Donald Trump Is Colluding With The Russians To Undermine Our Government 
Matt Vespa


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2017)

*Mad Maxine and her Ill begotten Financial gains on the backs of the poor folks in her district.*

*Isn't it nice how she treats the citizens she represents.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Awww, upset at the bad man talking bad... it'll be ok little snowflake....


Irony alert


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I agree with that.  I flinch every time someone states that the ruling clique in Washington today represents conservative (small c - not a brand name) values.


You'd flinch alot more without wikipedia to bail you out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mad Maxine: I Guarantee Donald Trump Is Colluding With The Russians To Undermine Our Government
> Matt Vespa


Im so happy she's a democrat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even you aren't that stupid . . . or is it purposely disingenuous once again? You continue to think acting stupid is somehow cute, why?


Irony alert.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You'd flinch alot more without wikipedia to bail you out.


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I agree with that.  I flinch every time someone states that the ruling clique in Washington today represents conservative (small c - not a brand name) values.


So do the rest of the sheep in the popularity paddock.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> On what do you base that judgement?  Certainly not his body of work herein.


Irony Alarm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have seen over the years that those that promote themselves as something usually are quite the opposite.


The eloquence of daff-ology


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You'd flinch alot more without wikipedia to bail you out.


Wikipedia bails him out? Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even you aren't that stupid . . . or is it purposely disingenuous once again? You continue to think acting stupid is somehow cute, why?


Don’t flatter yourself.  Eliminating what is obvi to most is necessary when Bozo’s ride out on the bandwagon.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I agree with that.  I flinch every time someone states that the ruling clique in Washington today represents conservative (small c - not a brand name) values.


Ruling clique is right. Now they're getting heat because they all fly private on government money. Even for 100 mile trips they spend 25K.


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Ruling clique is right. Now they're getting heat because they all fly private on government money. Even for 100 mile trips they spend 25K.


*Facts please.....not fiction.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Ruling clique is right. Now they're getting heat because they all fly private on government money. Even for 100 mile trips they spend 25K.


The hypocrisy stunning and silence from the "small government" types deafening.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Ruling clique is right. Now they're getting heat because they all fly private on government money. Even for 100 mile trips they spend 25K.


Are you suggesting the Obama's should have flown on Hawaiian Airlines?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The hypocrisy stunning and silence from the "small government" types deafening.


insert premise hook


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Facts please.....not fiction.*


Non-litigator.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you suggesting the Obama's should have flown on Hawaiian Airlines?


Again, why is it you see acting stupid as somehow cute? As a believer in and follower of nono I can see why you may see it that way, but the thing you may not recognize is that with your leader nono, it's for real . . . but you still want to be just like him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

The Broken Window 

Have you ever been witness to the fury of that solid citizen, James Goodfellow, when his incorrigible son has happened to break a pane of glass? If you have been present at this spectacle, certainly you must also have observed that the onlookers, even if there are as many as thirty of them, seem with one accord to offer the unfortunate owner the selfsame consolation: "It's an ill wind that blows nobody some good. Such accidents keep industry going. Everybody has to make a living. What would become of the glaziers if no one ever broke a window?" 

Now, this formula of condolence contains a whole theory that it is a good idea for us to expose, flagrante delicto, in this very simple case, since it is exactly the same as that which, unfortunately, underlies most of our economic institutions. 

Suppose that it will cost six francs to repair the damage. If you mean that the accident gives six francs' worth of encouragement to the aforesaid industry, 

I agree. I do not contest it in any way; your reasoning is correct. The glazier will come, do his job, receive six francs, congratulate himself, and bless in his heart the careless child. That is what is seen. 

But if, by way of deduction, you conclude, as happens only too often, that it is good to break windows, that it helps to circulate money, that it results in encouraging industry in general, I am obliged to cry out: That will never do! Your theory stops at what is seen. It does not take account of what is not seen. 

It is not seen that, since our citizen has spent six francs for one thing, he will not be able to spend them for another. It is not seen that if he had not had a windowpane to replace, he would have replaced, for example, his worn-out shoes or added another book to his library. In brief, he would have put his six francs to some use or other for which he will not now have them. 

Let us next consider industry in general. The window having been broken, the glass industry gets six francs' worth of encouragement; that is what is seen. 

If the window had not been broken, the shoe industry (or some other) would have received six francs' worth of encouragement; that is what is not seen. 

And if we were to take into consideration what is not seen, because it is a negative factor, as well as what is seen, because it is a positive factor, we should understand that there is no benefit to industry in general or to national employment as a whole, whether windows are broken or not broken. 

Now let us consider James Goodfellow. 

On the first hypothesis, that of the broken window, he spends six francs and has, neither more nor less than before, the enjoyment of one window. 

On the second, that in which the accident did not happen, he would have spent six francs for new shoes and would have had the enjoyment of a pair of shoes as well as of a window. 

Now, if James Goodfellow is part of society, we must conclude that society, considering its labors and its enjoyments, has lost the value of the broken window. 

From which, by generalizing, we arrive at this unexpected conclusion: "Society loses the value of objects unnecessarily destroyed,"... "To break, to destroy, to dissipate is not to encourage national employment," or more briefly: "Destruction is not profitable." 

The reader must apply himself to observe that there are not only two people, but three, in the little drama that I have presented. The one, James Goodfellow, represents the consumer, reduced by destruction to one enjoyment instead of two. The other, under the figure of the glazier, shows us the producer whose industry the accident encourages. The third is the shoemaker (or any other manufacturer) whose industry is correspondingly discouraged by the same cause. It is this third person who is always in the shadow, and who, personifying what is not seen, is an essential element of the problem. *It is he who makes us understand how absurd it is to see a profit in destruction*.--Bastiat, Sophisms of.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2017)

A substitute teacher was fired from a Vermont school on Thursday after giving the Nazi salute in front of third graders.

https://www.aol.com/article/news/2017/09/22/substitute-teacher-fired-after-giving-nazi-salute-to-third-graders/23219612/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, why is it you see acting stupid as somehow cute? As a believer in and follower of nono I can see why you may see it that way, but the thing you may not recognize is that with your leader nono, it's for real . . . but you still want to be just like him.


From the tower of babble itself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A substitute teacher was fired from a Vermont school on Thursday after giving the Nazi salute in front of third graders.
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/news/2017/09/22/substitute-teacher-fired-after-giving-nazi-salute-to-third-graders/23219612/


Yawn


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Ruling clique is right. Now they're getting heat because they all fly private on government money. Even for 100 mile trips they spend 25K.


"they all fly private".....All? You sure? Everyone of them? All?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "they all fly private".....All? You sure? Everyone of them? All?


Can't argue the abuse so you go after the wording of the attack, typical,  "I got nothing so I'll attack the messenger" response. Argue the abuse or move on, you look like a picky little old lady with your bloomers all a flutter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can't argue the abuse so you go after the wording of the attack, typical,  "I got nothing so I'll attack the messenger" response. Argue the abuse or move on, you look like a picky little old lady with your bloomers all a flutter.


I believe he is arguing the abuse by asking you to provide the specificity that you people typically miss.  You then post a picture of a rabbit at the other side of a hollowed out log. Lol.  You have an empirical argument that is supported by your history of attention to detail that you can understand and explain?  Please leave your daff--ology at the door.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can't argue the abuse so you go after the wording of the attack, typical,  "I got nothing so I'll attack the messenger" response. Argue the abuse or move on, you look like a picky little old lady with your bloomers all a flutter.


Your argument is a lie....not ALL officials abuse the system.
Your problem is you lack the intelligence and your too lazy to be specific, it's so much easier to use words like all, every, always...
You speak and post and think in generalities...ramble Daffy ramble.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your argument is a lie....not ALL officials abuse the system.
> Your problem is you lack the intelligence and your too lazy to be specific, it's so much easier to use words like all, every, always...
> You speak and post and think in generalities...ramble Daffy ramble.


I never said "all" and your picking that out as your point of contention instead of attempting to defend the officials that do was the point of my post . . . yet you cling to "all" as if it is the out for not discussing the abuse.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I believe he is arguing the abuse by asking you to provide the specificity that you people typically miss.  You then post a picture of a rabbit at the other side of a hollowed out log. Lol.  You have an empirical argument that is supported by your history of attention to detail that you can understand and explain?  Please leave your daff--ology at the door.


You ignoring what is going on isn't my cross to bear. Educate yourself.


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, why is it you see acting stupid as somehow cute? As a believer in and follower of nono I can see why you may see it that way, but the thing you may not recognize is that with your leader nono, it's for real . . . but you still want to be just like him.


*I'm soooo in your head....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ignoring what is going on isn't my cross to bear. Educate yourself.


*Dude....you need some education. *


----------



## xav10 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A substitute teacher was fired from a Vermont school on Thursday after giving the Nazi salute in front of third graders.
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/news/2017/09/22/substitute-teacher-fired-after-giving-nazi-salute-to-third-graders/23219612/


No surprise in Trump's America. My 9-year-old was at Sky High (one of those big trampoline and bouncing stuff places) yesterday and watched a little kid approach an Asian kid and start making upward and downward and squinty eyes while asking the Asian looking kid, "are you Chinese? Japanese? Korean?" My kid heard this and told the kid to shut up and stop being racist and the kid said "oh, it's ok to be racist now." That didn't happen under Obama.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A substitute teacher was fired from a Vermont school on Thursday after giving the Nazi salute in front of third graders.
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/news/2017/09/22/substitute-teacher-fired-after-giving-nazi-salute-to-third-graders/23219612/


If he or she was showing them what it was then a case of overreaction.  If the teacher was showing the students that they should do this and that it's a good thing then I'm glad that the teacher was fired.

But I'm  sure that you feel the same way...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I never said "all" and your picking that out as your point of contention instead of attempting to defend the officials that do was the point of my post . . . yet you cling to "all" as if it is the out for not discussing the abuse.


And again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> No surprise in Trump's America. My 9-year-old was at Sky High (one of those big trampoline and bouncing stuff places) yesterday and watched a little kid approach an Asian kid and start making upward and downward and squinty eyes while asking the Asian looking kid, "are you Chinese? Japanese? Korean?" My kid heard this and told the kid to shut up and stop being racist and the kid said "oh, it's ok to be racist now." That didn't happen under Obama.


That didn't happen under Obama? Probably the lamest thing I've seen you post. And by the way,  people ask me about my ethnicity due to my dark skin. I've had people ask me if I'm Mexican, Italian or when I grow out my beard even Middle Eastern. It's a question, not racism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ignoring what is going on isn't my cross to bear. Educate yourself.


You ignore the details.  Did you happen to tell us what it would have cost the tax payer given other options?  I thought you despised the all or nothing approach.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> No surprise in Trump's America. My 9-year-old was at Sky High (one of those big trampoline and bouncing stuff places) yesterday and watched a little kid approach an Asian kid and start making upward and downward and squinty eyes while asking the Asian looking kid, "are you Chinese? Japanese? Korean?" My kid heard this and told the kid to shut up and stop being racist and the kid said "oh, it's ok to be racist now." That didn't happen under Obama.


Of course it did.  Why would a non-litigator make such a blanket statement like that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A substitute teacher was fired from a Vermont school on Thursday after giving the Nazi salute in front of third graders.
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/news/2017/09/22/substitute-teacher-fired-after-giving-nazi-salute-to-third-graders/23219612/


Vermont.
Figures..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> No surprise in Trump's America. My 9-year-old was at Sky High (one of those big trampoline and bouncing stuff places) yesterday and watched a little kid approach an Asian kid and start making upward and downward and squinty eyes while asking the Asian looking kid, "are you Chinese? Japanese? Korean?" My kid heard this and told the kid to shut up and stop being racist and the kid said "oh, it's ok to be racist now." That didn't happen under Obama.


Liar


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> That didn't happen under Obama? Probably the lamest thing I've seen you post. And by the way,  people ask me about my ethnicity due to my dark skin. I've had people ask me if I'm Mexican, Italian or when I grow out my beard even Middle Eastern. It's a question, not racism.


What the hell are you than?!! lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Vermont.
> Figures..


Feel the Bern


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You ignore the details.  Did you happen to tell us what it would have cost the tax payer given other options?  I thought you despised the all or nothing approach.


Once again, nice try . . . you are now Dizzy as you spin so much. Have a nice day Dizzy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again, nice try . . . you are now Dizzy as you spin so much. Have a nice day Dizzy.


And again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And again.


Just can't deal with the IZ.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What the hell are you than?!! lol


When people ask I always reply American.  I know what they're asking but I like to have fun with it. I can claim both my parents were born on Islands, Indonesia and Puerto Rico, so I guess I'm  Dutchindorican.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Vermont.
> Figures..


Meaning what?


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> That didn't happen under Obama? Probably the lamest thing I've seen you post. And by the way,  people ask me about my ethnicity due to my dark skin. I've had people ask me if I'm Mexican, Italian or when I grow out my beard even Middle Eastern. It's a question, not racism.


*xyz's posts generally exude subtle Racism....Character comes from the humans brain not the exterior chassis structure/pigment.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

The Sexual Revolution Corrupts Our Public Schools

http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/09/the_sexual_revolution_corrupts_our_public_schools.html


----------



## xav10 (Sep 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> If he or she was showing them what it was then a case of overreaction.  If the teacher was showing the students that they should do this and that it's a good thing then I'm glad that the teacher was fired.
> 
> But I'm  sure that you feel the same way...


Haha, I think you're defending the teacher's right to show kids how to do a Heil  Hitler salute with proper form.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar


Good one!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2017)

The boy had remained silent for a moment, then had said, "You know, Mr. Rearden, there are no absolute standards.  We can't go by rigid principles, we've got to be flexible, we've got to adjust to the reality of the day and act on the expediency of the moment."

"Run along, punk.  Go and try to pour a ton of steel without rigid principles, on the expediency of the moment.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Of course it did.  Why would a non-litigator make such a blanket statement like that.


A bunch of retorts but no examples from the nutters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> A bunch of retorts but no examples from the nutters.


Like their representatives they aren't good with ideas, only the disparaging of.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2017)

"Mr. Rearden", said the Wet Nurse, when he heard about the rejected order, "you shouldn't have done that."

"Why not"

"There's going to be trouble"

"What kind of trouble?"

"It's a government order.  You can't reject a government order."

"Why can't I?"

"It's an essential need project and secret too.  It's very important."

"What kind of a project is it?"

"I don't know.   It's secret."

"Then how do you know it's important?"

"It said so."

"Who said so?"

"You can't doubt such a thing as that, Mr. Rearden."

"Why can't I?"

"But, you can't"

"If I can't, then that would make it an absolute and you said there aren't any absolutes."

"That's different."

"How is it different?"

"It's the government"

"You mean there aren't any absolutes except the government?"

"I mean,  if they say it's important, then it is"

"Why?"

I love Hank.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2017)

Look it's Dizzy the government cubicle farmer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> A bunch of retorts but no examples from the nutters.


It's a nice story you told.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look it's Dizzy the government cubicle farmer.


I see you're lugging your Union shield around bright and early.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like their representatives they aren't good with ideas, only the disparaging of.


IA


----------



## Wez (Sep 24, 2017)

Since Joffrey decided to weigh in on the subject we've seen our first MLB player kneel during the anthem and a large group of Ravens and Jags kneel together for the anthem this morning. I suspect we'll see a lot more today and that an NBA champion team will never visit the WH during this admin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Since Joffrey decided to weigh in on the subject we've seen our first MLB player kneel during the anthem and a large group of Ravens and Jags kneel together for the anthem this morning. I suspect we'll see a lot more today and that an NBA champion team will never visit the WH during this admin.


Lame duck presidency in more than one way. Trump has never had many friends, only pigeons.


----------



## Wez (Sep 24, 2017)

https://boingboing.net/2017/09/23/lelandmelvin.html

*'To Donald Trump,' by Leland Melvin, former NASA Astronaut and NFL Player*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> Since Joffrey decided to weigh in on the subject we've seen our first MLB player kneel during the anthem and a large group of Ravens and Jags kneel together for the anthem this morning. I suspect we'll see a lot more today and that an NBA champion team will never visit the WH during this admin.


That's good thing, they won't have to hide their valuables.


----------



## Wez (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's good thing, they won't have to hide their valuables.


What do you mean by this?  Not holding my breath for an explanation...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> What do you mean by this?  Not holding my breath for an explanation...


What don't you understand? A bunch of criminals they are.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What don't you understand? A bunch of criminals they are.


Which "they" is  that?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 24, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's a nice story you told.


Is this an answer to mine? where a black kid tells a non-black kid during the Obama era that it's ok to be racist now? this is 2 non-sequitur posts I'm responding to from you. Did you get a little too drunk last night?


----------



## Wez (Sep 24, 2017)

I guess Germans weren't that mad over the immigration policies...

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41376577

*Germany election: Merkel wins fourth term, exit polls say*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Which "they" is  that?


Those people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> I guess Germans weren't that mad over the immigration policies...
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41376577
> 
> *Germany election: Merkel wins fourth term, exit polls say*


How is your German?


----------



## Wez (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is your German?


Not much worse than my English.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those people.


Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Racist.


Now what?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Haha, I think you're defending the teacher's right to show kids how to do a Heil  Hitler salute with proper form.


If they are studying Nazi Germany during the time of WWII and the teacher shows the kids what the Nazis salute is then it's a History lesson. If the teacher spends a week on the validity of the Nazis and has each student stand and give the salute then the teacher should be fired.

For someone who claims to be an attorney you sure have a difficult time differentiating between things.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> If they are studying Nazi Germany during the time of WWII and the teacher shows the kids what the Nazis salute is then it's a History lesson. If the teacher spends a week on the validity of the Nazis and has each student stand and give the salute then the teacher should be fired.
> 
> For someone who claims to be an attorney you sure have a difficult time differentiating between things.


So which was it?  History lesson or indoctrination?  Maybe you should ask the plumber - he seems to know what is going on.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> So which was it?  History lesson or indoctrination?  Maybe you should ask the plumber - he seems to know what is going on.


I hear Vermont is full of nazis.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I hear Vermont is full of nazis.


I had a 6th-grade classmate who was really into all the Nazi stuff - raised-arm salutes, swastika doodles, and the like.  I think someone eventually explained to him what all that stuff meant, because all of a sudden he knocked it off.

Then there was the high school science teacher who wore a pinkie ring decorated with a swastika.  Some kid got up the nerve to ask him about it - "I took it off a dead Nazi".  No more questions.

You don't really know much, do you?


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Haha, I think you're defending the teacher's right to show kids how to do a Heil  Hitler salute with proper form.


*Was she demonstrating the " Salute " or indoctrinating them " To " salute....?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> I had a 6th-grade classmate who was really into all the Nazi stuff - raised-arm salutes, swastika doodles, and the like.  I think someone eventually explained to him what all that stuff meant, because all of a sudden he knocked it off.
> 
> Then there was the high school science teacher who wore a pinkie ring decorated with a swastika.  Some kid got up the nerve to ask him about it - "I took it off a dead Nazi".  No more questions.
> 
> You don't really know much, do you?


We have already heard that one before, go ahead and change the record.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> I had a 6th-grade classmate who was really into all the Nazi stuff - raised-arm salutes, swastika doodles, and the like.  I think someone eventually explained to him what all that stuff meant, because all of a sudden he knocked it off.
> 
> Then there was the high school science teacher who wore a pinkie ring decorated with a swastika.  Some kid got up the nerve to ask him about it - "I took it off a dead Nazi".  No more questions.
> 
> You don't really know much, do you?



*Nor do you.*
*Normal for young kids to dabble, when educated on the matter they learn. When shamed they rebel.*
*Is it illegal to draw ?*

*You make both instances seem dirty......like you.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> I had a 6th-grade classmate who was really into all the Nazi stuff - raised-arm salutes, swastika doodles, and the like.  I think someone eventually explained to him what all that stuff meant, because all of a sudden he knocked it off.
> 
> Then there was the high school science teacher who wore a pinkie ring decorated with a swastika.  Some kid got up the nerve to ask him about it - "I took it off a dead Nazi".  No more questions.
> 
> You don't really know much, do you?


Most nazis hide in New Hampshire, but vermont and hampshire, whats the dif?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Most nazis hide in New Hampshire, but vermont and hampshire, whats the dif?


Connecticut River.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lame duck presidency in more than one way. Trump has never had many friends, only pigeons.


Quuaaaaaack!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> So which was it?  History lesson or indoctrination?  Maybe you should ask the plumber - he seems to know what is going on.


Great insight! Did you come up with that all by yourself or did you Google it?

If it was a History lesson did the teacher also show other salutes? If it was indoctrination then I bet the least of this teachers problems is getting fired...


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Great insight! Did you come up with that all by yourself or did you Google it?
> 
> If it was a History lesson did the teacher also show other salutes? If it was indoctrination then I bet the least of this teachers problems is getting fired...


I read the news story as it appeared on my fb feed yesterday.  

http://www.wcax.com/content/news/Teacher-fired-after-alleged-Heil-Hitler-incident-446830333.html

They don't say which way either.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> I read the news story as it appeared on my fb feed yesterday.
> 
> http://www.wcax.com/content/news/Teacher-fired-after-alleged-Heil-Hitler-incident-446830333.html
> 
> They don't say which way either.


*Hmmmmm......*

*Spola's a Democrat, he's states he isn't but his actions speak otherwise.*

*So you're referencing a fb ( That's Facebook ) isn't this the very source for all the *
*supposed misinformation during the election according to the MSM and HRC ?*
*Why would you use a source that the Democrats say posted misinformation and *
*sold ad space for Rubles ?*

*I think your source is full of Shit !*


----------



## Wez (Sep 24, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1913760358888434


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1913760358888434



*I'm sooooo glad you posted that......*

*I was going to last week, I didn't want to give that loser wanna be Thug/Actor the *
*slim chance of more exposure....He's a disgusting fucked up wanna be White/Black *
*Thug......I do wonder how many times he's had his ass handed to him for pretending *
*to be something he's NOT.*

*Sarah Huckabee's husband and father should pay his ass a visit one night and give *
*him a good ol Military sock/soap party...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Connecticut River.


Thats how they sneak their nazi contraband to and fro.
By river.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats how they sneak their nazi contraband to and fro.
> By river.


The only alleged Nazis I am aware of in New Hampshire were found in the state Republican Party headquarters.  

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/aug/17/new-hampshire-republican-party-hq-hit-with-nazis-g/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> The only alleged Nazis I am aware of in New Hampshire were found in the state Republican Party headquarters.
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/aug/17/new-hampshire-republican-party-hq-hit-with-nazis-g/


The real nazis are the ones hiding in vermont and hampshire, pretending to be commies with spray paint.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The real nazis are the ones hiding in vermont and hampshire, pretending to be commies with spray paint.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


You nazis are sneaky.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You nazis are sneaky.


...and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2017)

espola said:


> ...and the horse you rode in on.


Nazis dont like horses?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nazis dont like horses?


I think they eat them...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I think they eat them...


Must be a northeastern thing.
I read something on the internet about nazi treasure buried in New Hampshire.
Makes sense, since that where all the nazis are.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Must be a northeastern thing.
> I read something on the internet about nazi treasure buried in New Hampshire.
> Makes sense, since that where all the nazis are.


Isn't E from New Hampshire? Or was it some of his family...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Isn't E from New Hampshire? Or was it some of his family...


Im sure New Hampshire has a nazi registry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> I guess Germans weren't that mad over the immigration policies...
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41376577
> 
> *Germany election: Merkel wins fourth term, exit polls say*


Weakened Merkel wins fourth term, hit by nationalist 'earthquake'...
https://www.yahoo.com/news/merkel-heads-german-poll-win-hard-afd-first-020926172.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Merkel’s Pyrrhic Victory: Worst Party Performance Since 1949… Populist AfD Beats Expectations


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2017)

She still won.  I'm guessing all the fake news stories about refugees gone bad was bullshit and overblown.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> She still won.  I'm guessing all the fake news stories about refugees gone bad was bullshit and overblown.


Keep guessing, it's what you do best.


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keep guessing, it's what you do best.


Her re-election confirms the guess.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2017)

NY Post's ironic headline: 

*Anthony Weiner gets hard time*
September 25, 2017 | 10:45am 

It’s hard time for Anthony Weiner.
The disgraced ex-congressman was sentenced to 21 months in prison Monday for convincing a high school student to undress and touch herself via Skype in 2016.
http://nypost.com/2017/09/25/anthony-weiner-gets-hard-time/

*Anthony Weiner sentenced to 21 months in federal prison*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/anthony-weiner-sentenced-to-21-months-in-federal-prison/2017/09/25/ad4165f4-a1f4-11e7-ade1-76d061d56efa_story.html?utm_term=.aaae2e106f60


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Must be a northeastern thing.
> I read something on the internet about nazi treasure buried in New Hampshire.
> Makes sense, since that where all the nazis are.


Apparently you believe A LOT of what you read on the internet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I think they eat them...


Towards the end of the war they were eating energy bars made up mostly of sawdust and an early form of meth . . . they were a marching!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Her re-election confirms the guess.


I guess Germans aren't as gullible as those in, "The fly over states" . . . and the buffoons who use to masquerade as "conservatives" in here, that are now Trumpinistas (Trump supporters are anything but conservatives).


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently you believe A LOT of what you read on the internet.


That's not even on the internet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2017)

espola said:


> That's not even on the internet.


His "Twitter masters" perhaps? . . . or just making stuff up again like his families founding of America, well the good part anyways. Next he'll tell us his ancestors were the ones that trained Nearis Green how to distill.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His "Twitter masters" perhaps? . . . or just making stuff up again like his families founding of America, well the good part anyways. Next he'll tell us his ancestors were the ones that trained Nearis Green how to distill.


He has hinted several times that his Kentucky ancestors were mistreated by the Union, but hasn't given any details.  Maybe he is still carrying an inherited grudge that all their slaves were taken away without compensation.  That would explain a lot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2017)

espola said:


> He has hinted several times that his Kentucky ancestors were mistreated by the Union, but hasn't given any details.  Maybe he is still carrying an inherited grudge that all their slaves were taken away without compensation.  That would explain a lot.


Pfffftttttt....... Right!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2017)

espola said:


> That's not even on the internet.


Obviously....but that doesn't stop Daffy from taking the bait hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Her re-election confirms the guess.


Did she win the popular vote or electoral?


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did she win the popular vote or electoral?


Get back to me when you figure it out...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electoral_system_of_Germany


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2017)

https://sports.yahoo.com/cbs-ratings-go-week-3-nfl-ratings-whole-expected-see-increase-154216596.html?utm_content=socialflow&utm_campaign=yahoosports&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social

*CBS' ratings go up for Week 3, NFL ratings as whole expected to see increase*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Towards the end of the war they were eating energy bars made up mostly of sawdust and an early form of meth . . . they were a marching!


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_military_chocolate


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Signal
*Hundreds of illegal voters revealed in Philadelphia*


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Signal
> *Hundreds of illegal voters revealed in Philadelphia*


Pennsylvania's 20 electoral votes went to Trump by 44,000 votes.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://sports.yahoo.com/cbs-ratings-go-week-3-nfl-ratings-whole-expected-see-increase-154216596.html?utm_content=socialflow&utm_campaign=yahoosports&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social
> 
> *CBS' ratings go up for Week 3, NFL ratings as whole expected to see increase*


*LIAR posting Fake News.*

*The ratings drop is the worst ever for NFL and it will only get worse.*

*BOYCOTT THE NFL !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Pennsylvania's 20 electoral votes went to Trump by 44,000 votes.


and


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Her re-election confirms the guess.


*Merkel prevails in German elections, but emerges with less support than Trump has in U.S.*
Jazz Shaw Sep 25, 2017 12:01 PM

A winner with a thin ruling coalition


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Merkel prevails in German elections, but emerges with less support than Trump has in U.S.*
> Jazz Shaw Sep 25, 2017 12:01 PM
> 
> A winner with a thin ruling coalition



*Rigged Elections......Immigrants saved her ass.....*
*Wow that's sound like what HRC almost pulled off....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Rigged Elections......Immigrants saved her ass.....*
> *Wow that's sound like what HRC almost pulled off....*


That is exactly why Wez is watching so closely, he can hardly wait to try it in 2020.


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Merkel prevails in German elections, but emerges with less support than Trump has in U.S.*
> Jazz Shaw Sep 25, 2017 12:01 PM
> 
> A winner with a thin ruling coalition


Stopped reading after "Merkel prevails"...


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2017)

*Merkel or HRC = Shithole for a Country.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Stopped reading after "Merkel prevails"...


Why would you do that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why would you do that?


Wez likes being under informed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Stopped reading after "Merkel prevails"...


No you didn't.


----------



## Wez (Sep 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why would you do that?


I've read up on the topic, which is why I posted about it.  GJ's links serve to promote his way of thinking, something I'm well aware of and don't need more of.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Pennsylvania's 20 electoral votes went to Trump by 44,000 votes.


If Hillary had spend as much time and effort getting elected as she has pointing fingers at everybody but herself in defeat, she just might be Madame President...




Or not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently you believe A LOT of what you read on the internet.


Irony Alert


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> Get back to me when you figure it out...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electoral_system_of_Germany


She won the Christian Vote.  Not the popular nor the electoral.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wez likes being under informed.


The under informed are a blissful group of wacko's


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2017)

Another Trump opponent bites the dust,
*Megyn Kelly’s awkward attempt to be the white Oprah*
John Sexton Sep 25, 2017 5:01 PM

“…like watching a network try to assemble its own Bride of Frankenstein”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another Trump opponent bites the dust,
> *Megyn Kelly’s awkward attempt to be the white Oprah*
> John Sexton Sep 25, 2017 5:01 PM
> 
> “…like watching a network try to assemble its own Bride of Frankenstein”


Imitation being the purest form of flattery . . . like Trump doing his best Vlad impersonation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2017)

espola said:


> He has hinted several times that his Kentucky ancestors were mistreated by the Union, but hasn't given any details.  Maybe he is still carrying an inherited grudge that all their slaves were taken away without compensation.  That would explain a lot.


By the time the Civil War rolled around, my direct ancestors were almost all in Missouri.
It was a terrible place to be at that time.
Some brothers and cousins were still in Kentucky.

Some fled west from Missouri to escape the war.

Most of the nazis were safe in Vermont and Hampshire.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Imitation being the purest form of flattery . . . like Trump doing his best Vlad impersonation.



*And Rat being the Forum cuck.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> By the time the Civil War rolled around, my direct ancestors were almost all in Missouri.
> It was a terrible place to be at that time.
> Some brothers and cousins were still in Kentucky.
> 
> ...


Au contraire . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

GOP senators to introduce bill that would offer up to 2.5 million DREAMers a path to citizenship
https://hotair.com/archives/2017/09/25/gop-senators-introduce-bill-offer-2-5-million-dreamers-path-citizenship/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Maddow like Weiner, who knew?

Anthony Weiner sentenced to 21 months in prison (Update: Rachel Maddow’s 2011 defense of Weiner)
https://hotair.com/archives/2017/09/25/anthony-weiner-sentenced-21-months-prison/


----------



## xav10 (Sep 26, 2017)

Why does Trump talk about Russia almost every day now? He wants to get the mob behind him as more is revealed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

This should help,







CONGRESSWOMAN KNEELS ON HOUSE FLOOR


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why does Trump talk about Russia almost every day now? He wants to get the mob behind him as more is revealed.


Mob?  Havenʻt you been litigating the facts.  He didnʻt win the popular vote.  There is no mob behind him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This should help,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ouch!!


I hear you are coming up to the OC in a couple weeks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

*How Target wins the “Fight for 15”*
Jazz Shaw Sep 26, 2017 8:01 AM

The free market works its magic again


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

Aug 14, 2016- Colin Kaepernick sits for the national anthem.....and no one noticed.
Aug 20th, 2016- Colin again sits, and again, no one noticed.
Aug 26th, 2016- Colin sits and this time he is met with a level of vitriol unseen against an athlete.  Even the future President of the United States took shots at him while on the campaign trail.  Colin went on to explain his protest had NOTHING to with the military, but he felt it hard to stand for a flag that didn't treat people of color fairly.
Then on on Aug 30th, 2016 Nate Boyer, a former Army Green Beret turned NFL long snapper, penned an open letter to Colin in the Army Times. In it he expressed how Colin's sitting affected him.
Then a strange thing happened. Colin was able to do what most Americans to date have not...
He listened.
In his letter Mr. Boyer writes:
"I’m not judging you for standing up for what you believe in. It’s your inalienable right. What you are doing takes a lot of courage, and I’d be lying if I said I knew what it was like to walk around in your shoes. I’ve never had to deal with prejudice because of the color of my skin, and for me to say I can relate to what you’ve gone through is as ignorant as someone who’s never been in a combat zone telling me they understand what it’s like to go to war.
Even though my initial reaction to your protest was one of anger, I’m trying to listen to what you’re saying and why you’re doing it."
Mr. Boyer goes on to write "There are already plenty people fighting fire with fire, and it’s just not helping anyone or anything. So I’m just going to keep listening, with an open mind.
I look forward to the day you're inspired to once again stand during our national anthem. I'll be standing right there next to you."
Empathy and understanding was shown by Mr. Boyer.........and Mr. Kaepernick reciprocated. 

Colin invited Nate to San Diego where the two had a 90 minute discussion and Nate proposed Colin kneel instead of sit.
But why kneel? In a military funeral, after the flag is taken off the casket of the fallen military member, it is smartly folded 13 times and then presented to the parents, spouse or child of the fallen member by a fellow service member while KNEELING. 
The two decided that kneeling for the flag would symbolize his reverence for those that paid the ultimate sacrifice while still allowing Colin to peacefully protest the injustices he saw.
Empathy, not zealotry under the guise of patriotism, is the only way meaningful discussion can be had. Mr. Kaepernick listened to all of you that say he disrespects the military and extended an olive branch to find peace


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Aug 14, 2016- Colin Kaepernick sits for the national anthem.....and no one noticed.
> Aug 20th, 2016- Colin again sits, and again, no one noticed.
> Aug 26th, 2016- Colin sits and this time he is met with a level of vitriol unseen against an athlete.  Even the future President of the United States took shots at him while on the campaign trail.  Colin went on to explain his protest had NOTHING to with the military, but he felt it hard to stand for a flag that didn't treat people of color fairly.
> Then on on Aug 30th, 2016 Nate Boyer, a former Army Green Beret turned NFL long snapper, penned an open letter to Colin in the Army Times. In it he expressed how Colin's sitting affected him.
> ...


Just misunderstood is he?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Aug 14, 2016- Colin Kaepernick sits for the national anthem.....and no one noticed.
> Aug 20th, 2016- Colin again sits, and again, no one noticed.
> Aug 26th, 2016- Colin sits and this time he is met with a level of vitriol unseen against an athlete.  Even the future President of the United States took shots at him while on the campaign trail.  Colin went on to explain his protest had NOTHING to with the military, but he felt it hard to stand for a flag that didn't treat people of color fairly.
> Then on on Aug 30th, 2016 Nate Boyer, a former Army Green Beret turned NFL long snapper, penned an open letter to Colin in the Army Times. In it he expressed how Colin's sitting affected him.
> ...


The nutters don't want to know or try to understand, it's not what they do . . . nutters only preach what they know, from the context of their own experience without consideration for others and their differing life experiences.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just misunderstood is he?


You certainly are quite the hypocrite aren't ya? . . . and quite the sensitive little creature at that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are quite the hypocrite aren't ya? . . . and quite the sensitive little creature at that.


How am I a hypocrite?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The nutters don't want to know or try to understand, it's not what they do . . . nutters only preach what they know, from the context of their own experience without consideration for others and their differing life experiences.


A rich, 1/2 white millionaire, abandoned by his parents and adopted by a white family, is that why I am supposed to feel sorry for this piece of shit?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just misunderstood is he?


http://www.newsweek.com/chicago-police-officers-discplined-taking-knee-solidarity-colin-kaepernick-670988

*CHICAGO POLICE OFFICERS DISCPLINED FOR TAKING A KNEE IN SOLIDARITY WITH COLIN KAEPERNICK*

*




*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are quite the hypocrite aren't ya? . . . and quite the sensitive little creature at that.


Bless your little heart. There you go again...projecting your own fears and issues
You good with this little cheer? "Pigs in a blanket, fry'em like bacon"


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A rich, 1/2 white millionaire, abandoned by his parents and adopted by a white family, is that why I am supposed to feel sorry for this piece of shit?


Is that the little green monster, Envy, I detect? Why are you so angry?


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bless your little heart. There you go again...projecting your own fears and issues
> You good with this little cheer? "Pigs in a blanket, fry'em like bacon"


Nice hysteria, LE. Remember the point of these protests? It's the disproportionate amount of stopping and violence against black people by cops. Legitimate point, legitimate protest. A lot of cops clearly agree. I've grown to like cops, because I'm not black, nor a teenager any more. They treat me with respect, and vice versa. I cherish their presence. I imagine their approach would be different, in many instances, if I were a black man.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

Why take a knee?

https://www.rawstory.com/2017/09/pennsylvania-fire-chief-calls-steelers-coach-mike-tomlin-a-no-good-ngger-over-nfl-protests/#.WcpG4V35rch.facebook

*Pennsylvania fire chief calls Steelers coach Mike Tomlin a ‘no-good n*gger’ over NFL protests*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hear you are coming up to the OC in a couple weeks.


Yup.  GP.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2017)

messy said:


> Nice hysteria, LE. Remember the point of these protests? It's the disproportionate amount of stopping and violence against black people by cops. Legitimate point, legitimate protest. A lot of cops clearly agree. I've grown to like cops, because I'm not black, nor a teenager any more. They treat me with respect, and vice versa. I cherish their presence. I imagine their approach would be different, in many instances, if I were a black man.


Any other variables you care to employ? Lol


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2070924713127732


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2017)

messy said:


> Nice hysteria, LE. Remember the point of these protests? It's the disproportionate amount of stopping and violence against black people by cops. Legitimate point, legitimate protest. A lot of cops clearly agree. I've grown to like cops, because I'm not black, nor a teenager any more. They treat me with respect, and vice versa. I cherish their presence. I imagine their approach would be different, in many instances, if I were a black man.


Hysteria? If  I was any calmer I'd be sleeping.
The point of those protest was to highlight their concerns. 
Calling to fry police officers like bacon seems a bit hysterical, perhaps that's the hysteria you were attempting to point out?
Crap like that leads to tragedy like the shootings of the Dallas Police Department officers....
I too have a healthy respect for police officers...it's yes sir, no sir, I keep my hands on the steering wheel and in plan sight as I was taught as a youngster.
I'm also well aware of the fact that there are corrupt and inept police officers, that's why I give officers no reason to mess with me, detain me or to shoot me.
You have a nice day messy, I'm gonna take a little nap...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bless your little heart. There you go again...projecting your own fears and issues
> You good with this little cheer? "Pigs in a blanket, fry'em like bacon"


Shall I now bust out the crop duster meme for you?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why take a knee?
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2017/09/pennsylvania-fire-chief-calls-steelers-coach-mike-tomlin-a-no-good-ngger-over-nfl-protests/#.WcpG4V35rch.facebook
> 
> *Pennsylvania fire chief calls Steelers coach Mike Tomlin a ‘no-good n*gger’ over NFL protests*


Why post this? Does this prove some point?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yup.  GP.


It's a date.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

messy said:


> Is that the little green monster, Envy, I detect? Why are you so angry?


Just pointing out some facts to Wez. He won't know what to do with them though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

messy said:


> Nice hysteria, LE. Remember the point of these protests? It's the disproportionate amount of stopping and violence against black people by cops. Legitimate point, legitimate protest. A lot of cops clearly agree. I've grown to like cops, because I'm not black, nor a teenager any more. They treat me with respect, and vice versa. I cherish their presence. I imagine their approach would be different, in many instances, if I were a black man.


Cops have an immeasurably tough job, never know what gonna happen next even when just sitting in the shade having lunch. The bad apples, who should be systematically plucked from the crop, have put a bad light on them . . . and like LE's pointing out singular instances of unacceptable behavior towards police, the bad apples are rare but stick out and their existence is pushed by the media (on all sides) to get ratings (which is a double edged sword).


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why post this? Does this prove some point?


Why does Gay Joe post this kind of article all day long, everyday of the week and you don't ever question him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How am I a hypocrite?


I guess you can throw stones from your glass house as you have never disparaged anyone, jokingly (like the cute little piggy socks that someone besides Kap manufactured) or seriously (like Trump talking about "sending them out on a stretcher!"). No not you, you are innocent of any derision against any Americans, not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why does Gay Joe post this kind of article all day long, everyday of the week and you don't ever question him?


I'm sure they wish it was just them in here telling each other how "right" they are.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why does Gay Joe post this kind of article all day long, everyday of the week and you don't ever question him?


So you post one offs because someone else does...ok makes perfect sense. Carry on.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> So you post one offs because someone else does...ok makes perfect sense. Carry on.


So you only question me?  Carry on


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you only question me?  Carry on


Yes I questioned you. So why did you post that? Was it to prove something?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shall I now bust out the crop duster meme for you?


Bust out the meme Daffy, it wouldn't make any sense since I'm talking to you specifically Daffy, no one else. 
You'll notice there are no words like all, every, never...and I haven't lumped you into a group of despicables, deplorables,  nutters, wing nuts, racists.....
I'm talking directly to you Daffy, so are you good with the pigs in a blanket horse crap?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes I questioned you. So why did you post that? Was it to prove something?


I'll answer that after you question Gay Joe or nonuts on some of their posts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure they wish it was just them in here telling each other how "right" they are.


They?  Them? Muahahahaha...there you go again, you really are special. 
Hope you've got your parachute on Daffy you're painting portraits with that damned crop duster...again.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'll answer that after you question Gay Joe or nonuts on some of their posts.


Let me paint a picture for you wez. This forum is in a way a debate. Perverted in a sense, but nevertheless a debate. Think its obvious where the lines have been drawn and who's on what side...agreed? I don't think I need to explain how a debate works.

If you accept that premise, then your reply to me becomes "Why would I do that'? I'll let you question other "nutters" and I'll ask questions to the other "nutters" and we can butt heads all day long.  Agree?

Ok so now why did you post that? Was it to prove something?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Let me paint a picture for you wez. This forum is in a way a debate. Perverted in a sense, but nevertheless a debate. Think its obvious where the lines have been drawn and who's on what side...agreed? I don't think I need to explain how a debate works.
> 
> If you accept that premise, then your reply to me becomes "Why would I do that'? I'll let you question other "nutters" and I'll ask questions to the other "nutters" and we can butt heads all day long.  Agree?
> 
> Ok so now why did you post that? Was it to prove something?


You are holding me to a level of discourse you are not holding others too.  You're being inconsistent in what you expect in here, along party lines.  I'm usually fine with that, but today I'm busy and in no mood for selective application of your inquiries.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> You are holding me to a level of discourse you are not holding others too.  You're being inconsistent in what you expect in here, along party lines.  I'm usually fine with that, but today I'm busy and in no mood for selective application of your inquiries.


Your choice.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Your choice.


...and yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why does Gay Joe post this kind of article all day long, everyday of the week and you don't ever question him?


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you can throw stones from your glass house as you have never disparaged anyone, jokingly (like the cute little piggy socks that someone besides Kap manufactured) or seriously (like Trump talking about "sending them out on a stretcher!"). No not you, you are innocent of any derision against any Americans, not.


So nothing?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> ...and yours.


What's my choice?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What's my choice?


To question only me.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> To question only me.


You're not that special. I'll question the other nutters on your side of the debate as well.


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I'll question the other nutters on your side of the debate as well.


Exactly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar.


True, you do sleep sometime I assume.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bust out the meme Daffy, it wouldn't make any sense since I'm talking to you specifically Daffy, no one else.
> You'll notice there are no words like all, every, never...and I haven't lumped you into a group of despicables, deplorables,  nutters, wing nuts, racists.....
> I'm talking directly to you Daffy, so are you good with the pigs in a blanket horse crap?


It was a very short lived chant and inappropriate one at best that you are clinging to (like you always do) as if it were everyone and all, simple as that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> You are holding me to a level of discourse you are not holding others too.  You're being inconsistent in what you expect in here, along party lines.  I'm usually fine with that, but today I'm busy and in no mood for selective application of your inquiries.


You are the worst, most belligerent  poster on this forum.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why does Gay Joe post this kind of article all day long, everyday of the week and you don't ever question him?


Because I am cool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Exactly.


Why are you so emotional today?
Are you having to pay those DA fees this week?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you so emotional today?
> Are you having to pay those DA fees this week?


Never been happier.  I do love how you managed to spread your unique brand of ignorance and hate to other forums...


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the worst, most belligerent  poster on this forum.


Funny, "worst" and "belligerent" is how you describe people who give you what you give out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Isn't this guy one of Obamas' roll models?
*NY Times: Sure Mao killed millions but he made great feminist propaganda*
John Sexton Sep 26, 2017 1:01 PM

“It was like Pol Pot’s genocide multiplied 20 times over.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Never been happier.  I do love how you managed to spread your unique brand of ignorance and hate to other forums...


That's what happens when some asshole picks on an 11 year old.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> True, you do sleep sometime I assume.


True and your babble would put anyone to sleep.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's what happens when some asshole picks on an 11 year old.


As opposed to you being an asshole every minute of the day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> As opposed to you being an asshole every minute of the day.


You are a whiney little bitch today, do you need to borrow some money?


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a whiney little bitch today, do you need to borrow some money?


Just talkin real, not being pussy PC.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This should help,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sheila Jackson Lee takes a Knee.*
*Is it to pee ?*
*Or just to see ?*
*It surely can't be for Americans like me.*
*So it must be for a Fee.*
*You see she does nothing for Free.*

*Sheila Jackson Lee takes a knee before her *
*next congressional crime spree.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Matt Walsh: A terrorist shot up a church but the media's too busy talking about NFL players kneeling
http://www.theblaze.com/contributions/a-terrorist-shot-up-a-church-but-the-medias-too-busy-talking-about-nfl-players-kneeling


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the worst, most belligerent  poster on this forum.


You have nono on ignore as well I see.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have nono on ignore as well I see.


*Every time you use the word " NO " your BP rises and you have the Shivers.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because I am cool.


 . . . no, because you are one of the groupthink hypocrites of SoCalSoccer Forum brigade. I honestly don't think any of you are smart enough to know the difference.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . *no*, because you are one of the groupthink hypocrites of SoCalSoccer Forum brigade. I honestly don't think any of you are smart enough to know the difference.


*Up the BP goes and the shivers follow....*


----------



## Wez (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


>



*You posted a LIE !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . no, because you are one of the groupthink hypocrites of SoCalSoccer Forum brigade. I honestly don't think any of you are smart enough to know the difference.


No, because I am cool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have nono on ignore as well I see.


No, because he is cool too.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . no, because you are one of the groupthink hypocrites of SoCalSoccer Forum brigade. I honestly don't think any of you are smart enough to know the difference.










*Soooooo in your head......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Wez said:


>


The most American thing to do, protest . . . this is still America isn't it?


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The most American thing to do, protest . . . this is still America isn't it?



*Protest away......*

*And " WE " Americans will Counter Protest you out of the way !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The most American thing to do, protest . . . this is still America isn't it?


Seems there is a push to fundamentally change America away from a democracy and those who formerly identified as "conservatives" have been commandeered to be the cheerleaders for this change, not the facilitators thereof, just the whiny voice behind it. Sad thing is, they don't even know it . . . or at least act that way.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems there is a push to fundamentally change America away from a democracy and those who formerly identified as "conservatives" have been commandeered to be the cheerleaders for this change, not the facilitators thereof, just the whiny voice behind it. Sad thing is, they don't even know it . . . or at least act that way.


*Because the American Public is sick and tired of you and your ilk, we will drive America towards a Greater path.*
*No matter how much you try to block the Change it will happen.*
*This latest fiasco with the ACA is why we have President Trump, the rates are sooo God Damn too high, the coverage sucks, you cannot*
*pick and choose an affordable health plan as " Butthole " promised because the hole system is absolutely rigged financially.*
*The system needs to collapse financially once and for all, no more subsidies, no more special deals, just let it collapse.*
*And there are four States that need to feel the PAIN real bad.....*

*1. Lisa Murkowski's - Alaska*
*2. John McCain's - Arizona*
*3. Rand Paul's - Kentucky*
*4. Susan Collin's - Maine*

*And about that " whiny " cry I hear increasing all the time from your posts......*
*You picked your battle, now stand up like a man and try and fight or admit you were*
*wrong and join the side that supports the TRUTH.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2017)

Are you paying your fair share?

*California schools face $24 billion in retiree health costs*

SACRAMENTO - California schools are on the hook for $24 billion in future health care costs for their retirees, a mountain of debt that's forcing some districts to curb benefits or spend less on teacher salaries and classroom equipment, according to a new state report.

Los Angeles Unified School District boasts a whopping 56 percent share — or $13.5 billion — of the unfunded liability, although it educates nine percent of California's public school population. It's historically provided some of the most generous retiree health benefits, including lifetime coverage for retirees and their spouses.

Teachers' union representatives argued good health care is an essential tool for recruiting and retaining teachers. But the looming debt means newer teachers are offered skimpier benefits and less money is available to spend in classrooms.

"Districts have to pay our bills and our basic bills are employee costs," said Teri Burns, a lobbyist for the California School Boards Association. "As that goes up, there's just that much less that's available for everything else — books and modernization, computers, professional development."

Beyond retiree health benefits,* California's teacher pension fund is facing nearly $100 billion in future payments it can't currently afford.*

"*A hundred and 25 billion is like an anchor for families with kids in public schools," *said David Crane, a Stanford University lecturer who writes on state pensions. "It drags down the performance of schools because the money doesn't even make it into the classroom. It's a really big problem."

http://www.vcstar.com/story/news/2017/09/27/california-schools-face-24-billion-retiree-health-costs/706876001/


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are you paying your fair share?
> 
> *California schools face $24 billion in retiree health costs*
> 
> ...


If we didn't pay 3x-10x what other developed Nations do for healthcare goods and services....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Illegals costing Americans RECORD $135 billion a year...
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/record-135-billion-a-year-for-illegal-immigration-average-8075-each-25000-in-ny/article/2635757


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> If we didn't pay 3x-10x what other developed Nations do for healthcare goods and services....


*California's teacher pension fund is facing nearly $100 billion in future payments it can't currently afford.*


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegals costing Americans RECORD $135 billion a year...
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/record-135-billion-a-year-for-illegal-immigration-average-8075-each-25000-in-ny/article/2635757


http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/sep/01/donald-trump/donald-trump-says-illegal-immigration-costs-113-bi/

_"It’s uncertain how much immigrants in the United States illegally cost taxpayers, but FAIR’s data is largely based on broad estimates and assumptions. Another report by a conservative think tank pegged the amount at about $85 billion a year. Reports by pro-immigration or neutral groups have come in significantly lower, and other reports have been inconclusive.

Estimating the costs of illegal immigration is extremely difficult and produces dramatically different figures, depending on the source. Yes, there are costs. But Trump is selecting the highest of all possible estimates from a range that varies widely.

We rate Trump’s statement Mostly False."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2016/sep/01/donald-trump/donald-trump-says-illegal-immigration-costs-113-bi/
> 
> _"It’s uncertain how much immigrants in the United States illegally cost taxpayers, but FAIR’s data is largely based on broad estimates and assumptions. Another report by a conservative think tank pegged the amount at about $85 billion a year. Reports by pro-immigration or neutral groups have come in significantly lower, and other reports have been inconclusive.
> 
> ...


1 cent is too much to pay for illegal criminals to be here.


----------



## xav10 (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 1 cent is too much to pay for illegal criminals to be here.


Hey Joey, when did your family get here? Do you have the records?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

This is all about the crazy anti gun nuts in here.

Myth vs. Reality in Gun Debates


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joey, when did your family get here? Do you have the records?


I don't need em.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is all about the crazy anti gun nuts in here.
> 
> Myth vs. Reality in Gun Debates


Yea, people care about a silencer debate....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Trump's Unintended Consequences: The Turn of the Culture Wars


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, people care about a silencer debate....


I thought you didn't read my links?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Dishonor Is behind the Failure to Repeal Obamacare


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Morality, Anti-Morality, and the Left-Wing Great Hate-Hustle


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you didn't read my links?


Not all, you spam too much


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not all, you spam too much


I don't spam, I only supply you with info you need  to stay informed in order to keep up with me.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't spam, I only supply you with info you need  to stay informed in order to keep up with me.


No need to keep up with a tinfoil hat Merchant


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not all, you spam too much


A. It must take quite a bit of time to post all that spam 
B. They are so simplistic, considering the target audience, one gets the gist from the usually wildly misleading titles. 
Conclusion: complete waste of time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> No need to keep up with a tinfoil hat Merchant


Yes, stay in your safe space, snowflake.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A. It must take quite a bit of time to post all that spam
> B. They are so simplistic, considering the target audience, one gets the gist from the usually wildly misleading titles.
> Conclusion: complete waste of time.


And he can't answer simple questions about the content, exhibiting the Izzy syndrome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

espola said:


> And he can't answer simple questions about the content, exhibiting the Izzy syndrome.


Just ask.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Tell me about how great Ca is again and who runs it.
Violent Crime Up 2x the National Average in Part of California


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

I wonder why the media isn't talking about this?
*Buried news: Tennessee church shooter in court today*
Jazz Shaw Sep 27, 2017 12:01 PM
Top Pick

Not that you’d know it


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just ask.


http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-288#post-120732


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2017)

*
Wednesday, September 27, 2017*


*Record $135 billion a year for illegal immigration, average $8,075 each, $25,000 in NY*


The swelling population of illegal immigrants and their kids is costing American taxpayers $135 billion a year, the highest ever, driven by free medical care, education and a huge law enforcement bill, according to the the most authoritative report on the issue yet.

And despite claims from pro-illegal immigration advocates that the aliens pay significant off-setting taxes back to federal, state and local treasuries, the Federation for American Immigration Reform report tallied just $19 billion, making the final hit to taxpayers about $116 billion.

State and local governments are getting ravaged by the costs, at over $88 billion. The federal government, by comparison, is getting off easy at $45 billion in costs for illegals.

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/record-135-billion-a-year-for-illegal-immigration-average-8075-each-25000-in-ny/article/2635757


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...at over $88 billion.


Could of wiped that out with just the increase in Defense spending.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Could of wiped that out with just the increase in Defense spending.


Brilliant. Throw in the money sent south yearly and we could fund the wall.
But it still costs us money & illegal immigrants are still scofflaws.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Brilliant. Throw in the money sent south yearly and we could fund the wall.
> But it still costs us money & illegal immigrants are still scofflaws.


Nobody wants illegal immigrants to drain our economy.  Both sides of the fence are united in that sentiment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Brilliant. Throw in the money sent south yearly and we could fund the wall.
> But it still costs us money & illegal immigrants are still scofflaws.


See: VISA overstays

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/latino/visa-overstays-outnumber-illegal-border-crossings-trend-expected-continue-n730216


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> If we didn't pay 3x-10x what other developed Nations do for healthcare goods and services....


*Look no further than Democratic Policies !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not all, you spam too much




*8,923 worthless posts and you're accusing someone else of Spamming......*

*Now that's rich......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A. It must take quite a bit of time to post all that spam
> B. They are so simplistic, considering the target audience, one gets the gist from the usually wildly misleading titles.
> Conclusion: complete waste of time.



*My suggestion is for you to STOP complaining on this forum.*

*Your problem will be solved.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder why the media isn't talking about this?
> *Buried news: Tennessee church shooter in court today*
> Jazz Shaw Sep 27, 2017 12:01 PM
> Top Pick
> ...


Saw that story a few days ago on one of the networks . . .maybe because nutters don't watch regular broadcast news they think it's being buried, weak. Ignorance is not an excuse, but for you I will make an exception.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Saw that story a few days ago on one of the networks . . .maybe because nutters don't watch regular broadcast news they think it's being buried, weak. Ignorance is not an excuse, but for you I will make an exception.


So did I, but they failed to post a picture and ID the perp.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So did I, but they failed to post a picture and ID the perp.


Point being?


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being?



*HE WAS BLACK !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2017)

Stas Bartnikas / 2017 National Geographic Nature Photographer of the Year
"Let's Play." Football lovers live in Norway, Lofoten Islands. Shot was taken from a small plane.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stas Bartnikas / 2017 National Geographic Nature Photographer of the Year
> "Let's Play." Football lovers live in Norway, Lofoten Islands. Shot was taken from a small plane.


That's badass, wonder what all that stuff they have stacked up around there is...


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's badass, wonder what all that stuff they have stacked up around there is...


*George Carlin - " More Stuff "*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's badass, wonder what all that stuff they have stacked up around there is...


The Norwegians like to dry out fish...they could be racks for that purpose...


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Norwegians like to dry out fish...they could be racks for that purpose...


That's a lot of fish...


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's a lot of fish...


*Give them back their hook....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's a lot of fish...


Crazy...see lutefisk..


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Crazy...see lutefisk..


Holy Christ!  That pitch must stink!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Holy Christ!  That pitch must stink!


The fish don't hang and dry year round...looks like there are no fish in the photo of the pitch...
Got to believe all that fish is what paid for the pitch...


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Holy Christ!  That pitch must stink!


*When you squat to pee
That same smell is unholy*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stas Bartnikas / 2017 National Geographic Nature Photographer of the Year
> "Let's Play." Football lovers live in Norway, Lofoten Islands. Shot was taken from a small plane.


They don't seem to have many spectators.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Antifa Leader Arrested for Battery at ‘Patriot Prayer’ in Berkeley


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Holy Christ!  That pitch must stink!


The lye kills the smell . . . and anything else that comes in contact with it. Let's just say Lutefisk is an acquired taste . . . once was enough for me!


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

*Yum....*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't need em.


no records? you sure they arrived here legally? all that stuff is available online now. i think maybe you hate so much out of self-loathing? hmmmm?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> no records? you sure they arrived here legally? all that stuff is available online now. i think maybe you hate so much out of self-loathing? hmmmm?


Hate what? Illegals? Lying lib politicians? Little bitches that pick on 11 year olds? A probable Kenyan born president that tried to ruin my country? No hate here, just trying to educate you and get you thinking about where and how you went wrong. Giving you the benefit of my experience, strength and hope.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Little bitches that pick on 11 year olds?


Fake news


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fake news


You are one of em, that might just come back at you some day, well deserved, I might add.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are one of em, that might just come back at you some day, well deserved, I might add.


You're a liar.  You are not a defender of children, you are a partisan hypocrite who trolls all day long.  You turned around and bashed Obama's kids on the same thread and than you decided you are some defender of children.  Tell me more about defending DACA kids, please.

It was suggested that hopefully "Baron" didn't turn out to be the scumbags Uday and Qusay Trump did, that's all.  You're so full of shit.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're a liar.  You are not a defender of children, you are a partisan hypocrite who trolls all day long.  You turned around and bashed Obama's kids on the same thread and than you decided you are some defender of children.  Tell me more about defending DACA kids, please.
> 
> It was suggested that hopefully "Baron" didn't turn out to be the scumbags Uday and Qusay Trump did, that's all.  You're so full of shit.


*The troll slings " Troll " while trolling the Presidents son.*

*Wez the Lying Troll*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're a liar.  You are not a defender of children, you are a partisan hypocrite who trolls all day long.  You turned around and bashed Obama's kids on the same thread and than you decided you are some defender of children.  Tell me more about defending DACA kids, please.
> 
> It was suggested that hopefully "Baron" didn't turn out to be the scumbags Uday and Qusay Trump did, that's all.  You're so full of shit.


You know as well as I do what you meant, that is why you are so pissed when it gets brought up.
Loser. I never talked bad about obamas underage kids. When they started acting like drug using tramps is when I talked about them. What have I said about the DACA kids? They are a plague on our society and should be returned wherever they came from ASAP, before they are old enough to start murdering innocent Americans.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know as well as I do what you meant, that is why you are so pissed when it gets brought up.


Why would I be mad, calling you on your hypocritical bullshit is fun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would I be mad, calling you on your hypocritical bullshit is fun.


You can't fool me, when you have typos you are pissed.
Trolling kids is low even for you.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't fool me, when you have typos you are pissed.
> Trolling kids is low even for you.


So far you are the only one trolling kids in these forums.



Sheriff Joe said:


> WORD
> View attachment 1463


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> So far you are the only one trolling kids in these forums.


So you lie and talk shit on kids?
You are going to hell, for sure.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you lie and talk shit on kids?
> You are going to hell, for sure.


I posted your trolling of kids, please show me where I did, we'll wait...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> I posted your trolling of kids, please show me where I did, we'll wait...


You just admitted you did.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just admitted you did.


Gay Joe, please, stop insulting the members here.  So you deflect from your trolling of Obama's kids by accusing others of doing so?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gay Joe, please, stop insulting the members here.  So you deflect from your trolling of Obama's kids by accusing others of doing so?


How completely hilarious it is watching lil 'joe squirm and wiggle trying to get air, just making stuff up out of thin air and just saying it like it will stick! Funny! . . . and I always say righties have no imagination! Imagination, but not the wherewithal to actually give it any bearing in reality, again, hilarious! Squirm baby squirm!


----------



## xav10 (Sep 27, 2017)

How about those Jared Kushner emails, huh, sports fans?  Private emails for sensitive government business. LOCK HIM UP!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gay Joe, please, stop insulting the members here.  So you deflect from your trolling of Obama's kids by accusing others of doing so?


You know what I think of obamas adult kids and I know what you think about trumps 11 year old, child abuser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How completely hilarious it is watching lil 'joe squirm and wiggle trying to get air, just making stuff up out of thin air and just saying it like it will stick! Funny! . . . and I always say righties have no imagination! Imagination, but not the wherewithal to actually give it any bearing in reality, again, hilarious! Squirm baby squirm!


Now, now, now, Wez knows what he said and how he meant it, just so partisan he can't help himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How about those Jared Kushner emails, huh, sports fans?  Private emails for sensitive government business. LOCK HIM UP!


Take that lib POS away and lock him up, fine by me.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> I posted your trolling of kids, please show me where I did, we'll wait...


*Wez....Wez...Wez......your chickens have come home to roost.*

*Clean up the shit.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How about those Jared Kushner emails, huh, sports fans?  Private emails for sensitive government business. LOCK HIM UP!


The whole upper echelon of Trump's cabinet do the same. Hilarious after basically running on "Lock her up!" and "Russia, if you are listening, I hope you can find those 30,000 missing e-mails?".

As I have said before Trump is basically doing everything he accused others of, things that garnered loud chants and choruses of boos from his adoring fans at his rallies, and now his base simply looks the other way.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now, now, now, Wez knows what he said and how he meant it, just so partisan he can't help himself.


Why do you keep lying, you can't even quote anything.  You've got literally nothing, that's why he's saying you're just making shit up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why do you keep lying, you can't even quote anything.  You've got literally nothing, that's why he's saying you're just making shit up.


You know and I know, I just need to find it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The whole upper echelon of Trump's cabinet do the same. Hilarious after basically running on "Lock her up!" and "Russia, if you are listening, I hope you can find those 30,000 missing e-mails?".
> 
> As I have said before Trump is basically doing everything he accused others of, things that garnered loud chants and choruses of boos from his adoring fans at his rallies, and now his base simply looks the other way.



*Aww.....poor baby.*

*When the shoes on the other foot you cry like a little BITCH.*

*What he stated was awesome !*

*"Russia, if you are listening, I hope you can find those 30,000 missing e-mails?"*

*To bad the DNC ( HRC ) had the messenger ( Seth Rich ) Killed. *


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know and I know, I just need to find it.


What you need to find is integrity.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> What you need to find is integrity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> What you need to find is integrity.


We will have to ask Bernies mom about that one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> What you need to find is integrity.


 . . . and an effing backbone! He is now melding into the nono-sphere, the others are not far behind . . . sucked into the vortex never to return.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We will have to ask Bernies mom about that one.


It'll be okay snowflake, maybe think twice before you start calling people names around here.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and an effing backbone! He is now melding into the nono-sphere, the others are not far behind . . . sucked into the vortex never to return.


*You are describing your own internal credibility issues, *
*while having a long documented history of these struggles.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> It'll be okay snowflake, maybe think twice before you start calling people names around here.



*Whadda gunna do pee on a tree ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> It'll be okay snowflake, maybe think twice before you start calling people names around here.


If you don't want to be called a liar or a child abuser don't lie and don't mess with 11 year olds.


----------



## Wez (Sep 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you don't want to be called a liar or a child abuser don't lie and don't mess with 11 year olds.


I don't have your bad habits...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't have your bad habits...


You wish.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> It'll be okay snowflake, maybe think twice before you start calling people names around here.


Yeah!
Names such as liar, racist, homophobic, xenophobe, child abuser, ...and the beat goes on....lada dadda dee....lada dadda die...
All y'all have a nice day!


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> child abuser


Where did that come from?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Where did that come from?


From you trashing 11 year olds.


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> From you trashing 11 year olds.


Liar, show me.

Here's you trashing kids...



Sheriff Joe said:


> WORD
> View attachment 1463


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Liar, show me.
> 
> Here's you trashing kids...


You can't talk sense to someone who has none . . . no sense, no backbone, no integrity, just political tribalism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Liar, show me.
> 
> Here's you trashing kids...


You know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

With Obama gone, this bitch is toast,

The Communist West Point Grad REALLY Goofed: He Insulted Mattis


“Any commissioned officer who uses contemptuous words against the President, the Vice President, Congress, the Secretary of Defense, the Secretary of a military department, the Secretary of Transportation, or the Governor or legislature of any State, Territory, Commonwealth, or possession in which he is on duty or present shall be punished as a court-martial may direct.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With Obama gone, this bitch is toast,
> 
> The Communist West Point Grad REALLY Goofed: He Insulted Mattis
> 
> ...


Do those rules apply to the POTUS as well?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do those rules apply to the POTUS as well?


I don't believe he is commissioned, but have at it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't believe he is commissioned, but have at it.


So he is free to downgrade and speak disparagingly about the US military, it's generals and it's policies? After 5 deferments?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So he is free to downgrade and speak disparagingly about the US military, it's generals and it's policies? After 5 deferments?


You might want to read: Article II, Section 2, Clause I of the Constitution.
The POTUS as a civilian is Commander in Chief of all United States Armed Forces.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So he is free to downgrade and speak disparagingly about the US military, it's generals and it's policies? After 5 deferments?


It pays to be the Chief. Who are you speaking of?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It pays to be the Chief. Who are you speaking of?


I guess you can't be anymore more purposely disingenuous than that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You might want to read: Article II, Section 2, Clause I of the Constitution.
> The POTUS as a civilian is Commander in Chief of all United States Armed Forces.


So once again you evade the topic, this time it's Trump's disrespectful remarks about the military and it's leaders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So once again you evade the topic, this time it's Trump's disrespectful remarks about the military and it's leaders.


Who are you talking about?


----------



## Booter (Sep 28, 2017)

Here is how a real President speaks, behaves and leads:


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2017)

Booter said:


> Here is how a real President speaks, behaves and leads:


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Booter said:


> Here is how a real President speaks, behaves and leads:


Worth repeating...


----------



## Booter (Sep 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


>


I don't think you watched the video, if you did you greatly missed the point.

Too bad your Pussy Grabbing Republican President can't string together 2 coherent sentences on any matter of importance to being president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Booter said:


> I don't think you watched the video, if you did you greatly missed the point.
> 
> Too bad your Pussy Grabbing Republican President can't string together 2 coherent sentences on any matter of importance to being president.


Do I really need to post a video of the Kenyan off prompter?


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

This guy doesn't say much, but when he does, it's great!


----------



## Booter (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> This guy doesn't say much, but when he does, it's great!


You know these words go in one ear and out the other of Joe and Lion Eyes.  What Popovich says in the video you posted and what Obama is saying is all very reasonable stuff.  It's not conservative or liberal, just words of reason.  Joe and Lion and others here just seem to have warped brains - there is hardly any other way to describe these guys.  I have many Republican friends and they don't act anything like these guys.  Just really strange individuals.


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2017)

Booter said:


> Here is how a real President speaks, behaves and leads:



*That man let a Cancer spread in the United States that HE CREATED, that's the worst*
*kind of person by far.*

*" Real President ".....Fuck if he was....*

*Like I said .. he's the worst kind of person, he created a problem, then like an*
*arsonist he comes back to the scene to assess the damage, jerk off and pontificate*
*about a solution.*

*He's a sick Fuck.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2017)

Booter said:


> I don't think you watched the video, if you did you greatly missed the point.
> 
> Too bad your Pussy Grabbing Republican President can't string together 2 coherent sentences on any matter of importance to being president.


Do you need a list of the women and their accusations regarding our former President Bill Clinton? They are very important & coherent charges regarding the President.


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Booter said:


> I have many Republican friends and they don't act anything like these guys.  Just really strange individuals.


Some of mine do, but I get your point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Some of mine do, but I get your point.


No shit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2017)

Booter said:


> You know these words go in one ear and out the other of Joe and Lion Eyes.  What Popovich says in the video you posted and what Obama is saying is all very reasonable stuff.  It's not conservative or liberal, just words of reason.  Joe and Lion and others here just seem to have warped brains - there is hardly any other way to describe these guys.  I have many Republican friends and they don't act anything like these guys.  Just really strange individuals.


This isn't about Obama ya pin head, it's about your selective outrage. You are a two faced hypocrite.
You get all bent out of shape regarding absurd & boorish locker room talk, yet choose to ignore the doings of other former Presidents.
Your righteous indignation and holier than thou pontificates are laughable....I don't care if you have a friend in the world.
I have friends that are Republican, Democrat, black, white, gay and straight, Catholics, Jews &.Muslim..... None of them are two faced hypocrites.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

*Protesters in Berkeley aren’t sure why they are protesting*
John Sexton Sep 28, 2017 3:21 PM
Top Pick

“Are you a Nazi?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

No wonder husker is in such a foul mood,

Elections have consequences.

*Hmmm: Supreme Court to reopen debate on forced union “fees”*
Ed Morrissey Sep 28, 2017 4:41 PM
Top Pick

Kennedy or Gorsuch the key?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Exclusive: West Point Professor Who Mentored Antifa Soldier on Administrative Leave


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Anyone surprised by the lawless bunch?
*Wait-Susan Rice Leaked The Facebook/Russia Story To Give *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

ICE arrests hundreds illegally living in 'sanctuary'...
OPERATION 'SAFE CITY'...
Deportations fall...


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

This is you spamming too much, quality over quantity....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> This is you spamming too much, quality over quantity....


Sorry, they were all in a row.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone surprised by the lawless bunch?
> *Wait-Susan Rice Leaked The Facebook/Russia Story To Give *


Culture of corruption, Malkin called it.  The you tube vid comes to mind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> This is you spamming too much, quality over quantity....


(insert premise hook here)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Culture of corruption, Malkin called it.  The you tube vid comes to mind.


She is smart, vicious and pretty cute, if you like island types.
Even a white supremacist, nationalist kkk member like me likes her.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> This guy doesn't say much, but when he does, it's great!


An embarrassment to our country.
He should stick to coaching.


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> An embarrassment to our country.
> He should stick to coaching.


He's a great coach and a great American!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> He's a great coach and a great American!


He's an ok coach.
Like a savant, but only when it comes to basketball, like King James.
Other than that, he's  about as smart as a can of baked beans


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's an ok coach.
> Like a savant, but only when it comes to basketball, like King James.
> Other than that, he's  about as smart as a can of baked beans


I take your opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> I take your opinion for what it's worth.


Id put you in with the camp style beans.


----------



## Wez (Sep 28, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Id put you in with the camp style beans.


Nutters aspire to be beans someday...


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is smart, vicious and pretty cute, if you like island types.
> Even a white supremacist, nationalist kkk member like me likes her.


Banana.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Banana.


Egg plant


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Egg plant


I love eggplant.
Mixed the last of the season in with my fajitas tonight.
Ono-licious!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Egg plant


Beef Jerky


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

And this is the leader of your party?
YIKES! Good luck with that.

Pelosi mutters 'oh God' during question, suffers brain freeze, stares at reporters...
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/oh-god-hot-mic-catches-pelosi-groaning-question-guns/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Beef Jerky


Your Jerky kicks ass.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And this is the leader of your party?
> YIKES! Good luck with that.
> 
> Pelosi mutters 'oh God' during question, suffers brain freeze, stares at reporters...
> ...


Along with her loyal followers, nani, rat and colostomy bag, all we need to do is stand back, let them make us look good,  smoke a cigar, and keep winning.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And this is the leader of your party?
> YIKES! Good luck with that.
> 
> Pelosi mutters 'oh God' during question, suffers brain freeze, stares at reporters...
> ...


Bat shit crazy


----------



## xav10 (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Worth repeating...


Isn't that the President who got more votes than anybody, ever? I don't think the nutters will ever stop talking about him! Awesome!


----------



## xav10 (Sep 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> He's a great coach and a great American!


Awesome guy. I think he was a D3 coach around here first. Claremont or Pomona, I believe. Super impressive.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Isn't that the President who got more votes than anybody, ever? I don't think the nutters will ever stop talking about him! Awesome!


Who?
Did he write a book too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your Jerky kicks ass.


Did the Mrs share with you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Isn't that the President who got more votes than anybody, ever? I don't think the nutters will ever stop talking about him! Awesome!


He hasn't even been gone for a year, you trashed bush for eight, so lighten up Francis.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who?
> Did he write a book too?


I hope so, maybe his transcripts will be in it.
He isn't smart enough to write his own book, he can't even put a full sentence together without the teleprompter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

It's going to be a good day,

ICE arrests 450 illegals in sanctuary cities
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/09/ice_arrests_450_illegals_in_sanctuary_cities.html


----------



## Andy Dukes (Sep 29, 2017)

Patriotic

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/what-are-you-guys-doing-booing-john-mccain/2017/09/28/c27ca7dc-a477-11e7-ade1-76d061d56efa_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-c:homepage/story&utm_term=.63a5215fffb4


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Patriotic
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/what-are-you-guys-doing-booing-john-mccain/2017/09/28/c27ca7dc-a477-11e7-ade1-76d061d56efa_story.html?hpid=hp_no-name_opinion-card-c:homepage/story&utm_term=.63a5215fffb4


I appreciate McCain's service and sacrifice, but he has lost his way and needs to switch parties or retire before he embarrasses himself even more. He could have been president if he wasn't such a wimpy candidate.
BTW, when did you get out?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Isn't that the President who got more votes than anybody, ever? I don't think the nutters will ever stop talking about him! Awesome!


Like how Trump continues to bring up things he says he wishes we would all forget (see: Mueller/Russian investigation, et al) they are not smart enough to realize they are the ones prolonging their own embarrassment. Although they wish to erase Obama from history (and those posters showing all the presidents) they are the ones immortalizing him forever. No one else in here ever references Obama or Hillary except the nutter brigade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like how Trump continues to bring up things he says he wishes we would all forget (see: Mueller/Russian investigation, et al) they are not smart enough to realize they are the ones prolonging their own embarrassment. Although they wish to erase Obama from history (and those posters showing all the presidents) they are the ones immortalizing him forever. No one else in here ever references Obama or Hillary except the nutter brigade.


You are trying to forget those 2 losers, we will not let that happen, evah.


----------



## Wez (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are trying to forget those 2 losers


Forget no, focus on our current problems, yes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 29, 2017)

BHO's favorite meme for eight years was blaming GWB ....


----------



## Wez (Sep 29, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> BHO's favorite meme for eight years was blaming GWB ....


He's not blaming Bush here:






...and Bush deserved a lot of blame.  See Iraq and Financial Crisis (not that the crisis was entirely his fault).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

CALIFORNIA PLAN TO BAN ALL GAS CARS


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CALIFORNIA PLAN TO BAN ALL GAS CARS


Typical misleading Drudge headline, which is all most D fans read anyway.


----------



## Wez (Sep 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Typical misleading Drudge headline, which is all most D fans read anyway.


Works for the Russians, they program our nutters well...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Works for the Russians, they program our nutters well...


Exactly! Even after all the BS stories have been shown to be Russian plants they stick with them. Putin hated Hillary because she would kick his ass and Putin liked The Donald because Donald would kiss his ass, Manafort saw to that as he was looking for a way to, "get right" in regards to his massive debts to Russian interests.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly! Even after all the BS stories have been shown to be Russian plants they stick with them. Putin hated Hillary because she would kick his ass and Putin liked The Donald because Donald would kiss his ass, Manafort saw to that as he was looking for a way to, "get right" in regards to his massive debts to Russian interests.


Hillary can't even keep her husband from raping any young woman he meets or banging an intern right under her wart laden nose. Putin already has all the uranium he needs so he was done with Hillary.

From the NY Times,

*Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal - The ...*
https://www.nytimes.com/.../cash-flowed-to-clinton-foundation-as-russians-pressed-for-c...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

espola said:


> Typical misleading Drudge headline, which is all most D fans read anyway.


You do know what "plan" means.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Works for the Russians, they program our nutters well...


Did you read it? Nothing fake or misleading about it.


----------



## Wez (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> From the NY Times,
> 
> *Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal - The ...*
> https://www.nytimes.com/.../cash-flowed-to-clinton-foundation-as-russians-pressed-for-c...


Further info.:

http://www.snopes.com/hillary-clinton-uranium-russia-deal/


----------



## Wez (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read it? Nothing fake or misleading about it.


Except that it's not a plan, it's a proposal, meant to open a discussion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Except that it's not a plan, it's a proposal, meant to open a discussion.


Nuance.


----------



## Wez (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nuance.


Misleading headline.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Misleading headline.


 
*The Daily Mail Snopes Story And Fact Checking The Fact Checkers*
*https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2016/12/22/the-daily-mail-snopes-story-and-fact-checking-the-fact-checkers/#2ab69df5227f*

Yesterday afternoon a colleague forwarded me an article from the Daily Mail, asking me if it could possibly be true. The article in question is an expose on Snopes.com, the fact checking site used by journalists and citizens across the world and one of the sites that Facebook recently partnered with to fact check news stories on its platform. The Daily Mail’s article makes a number of claims about the site’s principles and organization, drawing heavily from the proceedings of a contentious divorce between the site’s founders and questioning whether the site could possibly act as a trusted and neutral arbitrator of the “truth.”

When I first read through the Daily Mail article I immediately suspected the story itself must certainly be “fake news” because of how devastating the claims were and that given that Snopes.com was so heavily used by the journalistic community, if any of the claims were true, someone would have already written about them and companies like Facebook would not be partnering with them. I also noted that despite having been online for several hours, no other major mainstream news outlet had written about the story, which is typically a strong sign of a false or misleading story. Yet at the same time, the Daily Mail appeared to be sourcing its claims from a series of emails and other documents from a court case, some of which it reproduced in its article and, perhaps most strangely, neither Snopes nor its principles had issued any kind of statement through its website or social media channels disclaiming the story.

On the surface this looked like a classic case of fake news – a scandalous and highly shareable story, incorporating official-looking materials and sourcing, yet with no other mainstream outlet even mentioning the story. I myself told my colleague I simply did not know what to think. Was this a complete fabrication by a disgruntled target of Snopes or was this really an explosive expose pulling back the curtain on one of the world’s most respected and famous fact checking brands?



In fact, one of my first thoughts upon reading the article is that this is precisely how the “fake news” community would fight back against fact checking – by running a drip-drip of fake or misleading explosive stories to discredit and cast doubt upon the fact checkers.

In the counter-intelligence world, this is what is known as a “wilderness of mirrors” – creating a chaotic information environment that so perfectly blends truth, half-truth and fiction that even the best can no longer tell what’s real and what’s not.
Thus, when I reached out to David Mikkelson, the founder of Snopes, for comment, I fully expected him to respond with a lengthy email in Snopes’ trademark point-by-point format, fully refuting each and every one of the claims in the Daily Mail’s article and writing the entire article off as “fake news.”

It was with incredible surprise therefore that I received David’s one-sentence response which read in its entirety “I'd be happy to speak with you, but I can only address some aspects in general because I'm precluded by the terms of a binding settlement agreement from discussing details of my divorce.”

This absolutely astounded me. Here was the one of the world’s most respected fact checking organizations, soon to be an ultimate arbitrator of “truth” on Facebook, saying that it cannot respond to a fact checking request because of a secrecy agreement.

In short, when someone attempted to fact check the fact checker, the response was the equivalent of “it's secret.”

It is impossible to understate how antithetical this is to the fact checking world, in which absolute openness and transparency are necessary prerequisites for trust. How can fact checking organizations like Snopes expect the public to place trust in them if when they themselves are called into question, their response is that they can’t respond.

When I presented a set of subsequent clarifying questions to David, he provided responses to some and not to others. Of particular interest, when pressed about claims by the Daily Mail that at least one Snopes employee has actually run for political office and that this presents at the very least the appearance of potential bias in Snopes’ fact checks, David responded “It's pretty much a given that anyone who has ever run for (or held) a political office did so under some form of party affiliation and said something critical about their opponent(s) and/or other politicians at some point. Does that mean anyone who has ever run for office is manifestly unsuited to be associated with a fact-checking endeavor, in any capacity?”

That is actually a fascinating response to come from a fact checking organization that prides itself on its claimed neutrality. Think about it this way – what if there was a fact checking organization whose fact checkers were all drawn from the ranks of Breitbart and Infowars? Most liberals would likely dismiss such an organization as partisan and biased. Similarly, an organization whose fact checkers were all drawn from Occupy Democrats and Huffington Post might be dismissed by conservatives as partisan and biased. In fact, when I asked several colleagues for their thoughts on this issue this morning, the unanimous response back was that people with strong self-declared political leanings on either side should not be a part of a fact checking organization and all had incorrectly assumed that Snopes would have felt the same way and had a blanket policy against placing partisan individuals as fact checkers.

In fact, this is one of the reasons that fact checking organizations must be transparent and open. If an organization like Snopes feels it is ok to hire partisan employees who have run for public office on behalf of a particular political party and employ them as fact checkers where they have a high likelihood of being asked to weigh in on material aligned with or contrary to their views, how can they reasonably be expected to act as neutral arbitrators of the truth?

Put another way, some Republicans believe firmly that climate change is a falsehood and that humans are not responsible in any way for climatic change. Those in the scientific community might object to an anti-climate change Republican serving as a fact checker for climate change stories at Snopes and flagging every article about a new scientific study on climate change as fake news. Yet, we have no way of knowing the biases of the fact checkers at Snopes – we simply have to trust that the site’s views on what constitutes neutrality are the same as ours.
When I asked for comment on the specific detailed criteria Snopes uses to screen its applicants and decide who to hire as a fact checker, surprisingly David demurred, saying only that the site looks for applicants across all fields and skills. He specifically did not provide any detail of any kind regarding the screening process and how Snopes evaluates potential hires. David also did not respond to further emails asking whether, as part of the screening process, Snopes has applicants fact check a set of articles to evaluate their reasoning and research skills and to gain insight into their thinking process.

This was highly unexpected, as I had assumed that a fact checking site as reputable as Snopes would have a detailed written formal evaluation process for new fact checkers that would include having them perform a set of fact checks and include a lengthy set of interview questions designed to assess their ability to identify potential or perceived conflicts of interest and work through potential biases.

  
* Kalev Leetaru * , Contributor
_I write about the broad intersection of data and society._ Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own.


----------



## Wez (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The Daily Mail Snopes Story And Fact Checking The Fact Checkers*
> *https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2016/12/22/the-daily-mail-snopes-story-and-fact-checking-the-fact-checkers/#2ab69df5227f*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon a colleague forwarded me an article from the Daily Mail, asking me if it could possibly be true. The article in question is an expose on Snopes.com, the fact checking site used by journalists and citizens across the world and one of the sites that Facebook recently partnered with to fact check news stories on its platform. The Daily Mail’s article makes a number of claims about the site’s principles and organization, drawing heavily from the proceedings of a contentious divorce between the site’s founders and questioning whether the site could possibly act as a trusted and neutral arbitrator of the “truth.”
> ...


I read this article in Forbes when it first came out, it was a good reminder to check your fact checker.  Luckily, sites like Snopes, wiki and other reality based media, cite sources, so you can follow their logic and confirm it yourself.  That's not the case for other sites.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I read this article in Forbes when it first came out, it was a good reminder to check your fact checker.  Luckily, sites like Snopes, wiki and other reality based media, cite sources, so you can follow their logic and confirm it yourself.  That's not the case for other sites.


Agree.  Snopes proved you wrong when you tried to say what they didnʻt say about FEE.


----------



## Wez (Sep 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Snopes proved you wrong when you tried to say what they didnʻt say about FEE.


No no, you don't get to re-write history (re: your fee article)



Wez said:


> It said a lot more than that:
> 
> 1. It links Nye with hampering the reproductive rights of women.
> 2. It labels him a global warming fearmonger.
> ...


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Further info.:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/hillary-clinton-uranium-russia-deal/



*A. Snopes is a Democratic operative to debunk the TRUTH about Democrats.*
*B. The Russian/Uranium One/SOS/HRC connection has been exposed and is factual.*
*C. The sources have been exposed as false and aiding a concerted coverup.*
*D. The 30,000 + e-mails that were deleted correspond with the timeline when these transactions took place.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> No no, you don't get to re-write history (re: your fee article)


I notice you left out the part of the snopes article that says who they were quoting, the Daily Wire.  Please go on


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> *No no*, you don't get to re-write history (re: your fee article)


*You called ?*

*You need help with the TRUTH ?*


----------



## Wez (Sep 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I notice you left out the part of the snopes article that says who they were quoting, the Daily Wire.  Please go on


I didn't leave off anything, it was a response to your cut and paste only.  I could care less what your article says, I was responding to your representation of the article and your misleading cut and paste.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

nononono said:


> *A. Snopes is a Democratic operative to debunk the TRUTH about Democrats.*
> *B. The Russian/Uranium One/SOS/HRC connection has been exposed and is factual.*
> *C. The sources have been exposed as false and aiding a concerted coverup.*
> *D. The 30,000 + e-mails that were deleted correspond with the timeline when these transactions took place.*


Just coincidence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

It's about time,
*Company to Pay Record Fine for Illegally Hiring Immigrants...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I notice you left out the part of the snopes article that says who they were quoting, the Daily Wire.  Please go on


and?


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *and?*


*You Liberals are very Desperate.......*
*The crimes are being exposed from the Democrats and dirty Republicans ( Tom Price... )*


----------



## xav10 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Further info.:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/hillary-clinton-uranium-russia-deal/


Hey Joe, I hear Breitbart.com says HRC is hiding under your bed!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I didn't leave off anything, it was a response to your cut and paste only.  I could care less what your article says, I was responding to your representation of the article and your misleading cut and paste.


I provided the hyperlink for the FEE article.  Which, like the snopes article, you did not read.  If you had, you would acknowledge that neither the snopes or the FEE article says what you say they did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, I hear Breitbart.com says HRC is hiding under your bed!


If you say so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I provided the hyperlink for the FEE article.  Which, like the snopes article, you did not read.  If you had, you would acknowledge that neither the snopes or the FEE article says what you say they did.


Maybe RFG can't read?


----------



## Wez (Sep 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I provided the hyperlink for the FEE article.  Which, like the snopes article, you did not read.  If you had, you would acknowledge that neither the snopes or the FEE article says what you say they did.


You're dead wrong, as usual.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe RFG can't read?


Wez has a crush on Nye.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're dead wrong, as usual.


Your premise hook, right here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, I hear Breitbart.com says HRC is hiding under your bed!


You're gonna get him all hot and bothered.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're dead wrong, as usual.


To them it feels so right to always be so wrong . . . as long as it gets them noticed. Trump 101


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 29, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/dr-seuss-racist-old-ads-184943941.html

Dr. Suess was a Racist.. burn the Cat in a Hat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/dr-seuss-racist-old-ads-184943941.html
> 
> Dr. Suess was a Racist.. burn the Cat in a Hat.


Maybe that's where our parents went wrong.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/dr-seuss-racist-old-ads-184943941.html
> 
> Dr. Suess was a Racist.. burn the Cat in a Hat.


And yet the lady in the article posed for such a cute picture as A Cat in the Hat. Or is that really a Hypocrite in a Hat? 

https://www.hermancain.com/heres-a-fun-picture-of-the-libr


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/dr-seuss-racist-old-ads-184943941.html
> 
> Dr. Suess was a Racist.. burn the Cat in a Hat.


Saw that earlier today, I'll bet that librarian lady is real blast at parties!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2017)

Another Obama debacle,
USA orders staff to leave embassy in Havana...
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/29/us/politics/us-embassy-cuba-attacks.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Saw that earlier today, I'll bet that librarian lady is real blast at parties!


I bet she'll try to sell you oceanfront property in Arizona.


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/dr-seuss-racist-old-ads-184943941.html
> 
> Dr. Suess was a Racist.. burn the Cat in a Hat.



*She really supported Dr Suess when Melania wasn't involved, woman's a hypocrite.*







*That woman is crazy and the Yahoo premise is an out and out LIE !*

*Take a look at what she posts.....and we're supposed to give " Her " credit for being smart ?*


*This is one of the hateful posts she deleted when the public outed her !!!!*



*




*


*Do we see a pattern here ?.....Yep.*

*Just think what's in those 30,000 + e-mails Hillary Rodham Clinton and her minions deleted !!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Saw that earlier today, I'll bet that librarian lady is real blast at parties!


*Wez.....call her.*

*She'll make your stress*
*Something for her to address.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I bet she'll try to sell you oceanfront property in Arizona.


I already own land there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another Obama debacle,
> USA orders staff to leave embassy in Havana...
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/29/us/politics/us-embassy-cuba-attacks.html


Not seeing where Obama is to blame . . . more likely another case of the Republicans in Congress voting down Embassy security funding. Why did it take Trump so long to react?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I bet she'll try to sell you oceanfront property in Arizona.





Hüsker Dü said:


> I already own land there.


*Otisburg*


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Except that it's not a plan, it's a proposal, meant to open a discussion.


By one assemblyman, for 2040.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Snopes proved you wrong when you tried to say what they didnʻt say about FEE.


No, it didn't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2017)

espola said:


> No, it didn't.


Yes it did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2017)

Watch out. Denmark is deploying the military to secure its borders
AMP - 59 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2017/09/30/watch-denmark-deploying-military-secure-borders/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjipcyUj87WAhVX-GMKHUEhCM4QqUMIJzAA&usg=AOvVaw3FxFBnD-dO2hLd-k4QQiCP&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Watch out. Denmark is deploying the military to secure its borders
> AMP - 59 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2017/09/30/watch-denmark-deploying-military-secure-borders/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjipcyUj87WAhVX-GMKHUEhCM4QqUMIJzAA&usg=AOvVaw3FxFBnD-dO2hLd-k4QQiCP&ampcf=1


Fake news site, fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2017)

I wonder what will happen next?

VINDICATED: Officers Involved In Michael Bennett Incident Won't Face Disciplinary Action
http://www.dailywire.com/news/21742/vindicated-officers-involved-michael-bennet-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fake news site, fake news.


You're right.
Denmark is completely defenseless.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder what will happen next?
> 
> VINDICATED: Officers Involved In Michael Bennett Incident Won't Face Disciplinary Action
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/21742/vindicated-officers-involved-michael-bennet-amanda-prestigiacomo


I think maybe Bennett just hates Mexicans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 30, 2017)

*Why the Feds Are Going After Reason.com Commenters and What It Means for Free Speech*

Our friends over at the Reason Foundation, a venerable libertarian think tank and publisher of _Reason _magazine, recently received a grand jury subpoena from a federal prosecutor in New York, reports Ken White at Popehat.

The subpoena demands that Reason disclose “all identifying information” it has regarding six pseudonymous users who posted comments about the death and afterlife of a federal judge on Reason’s Hit & Run blog.

https://fee.org/articles/why-the-feds-are-going-after-reasoncom-commenters-and-what-it-means-for-free-speech/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2017)

Sounds like our comrads in here.

LIMBAUGH: Unfair Charges of Systemic Racism
http://www.dailywire.com/news/21738/limbaugh-unfair-charges-systemic-racism-david-limbaugh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2017)

ICE Busts Alien Sex Offender from 'Most Wanted List'
AMP - 7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/10/01/ice-busts-alien-sex-offender-wanted-list/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiWt9mC8c_WAhVlrlQKHfZiB4oQqUMINjAF&usg=AOvVaw1zlhFty5dkjdmxOuTOZ_FG


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2017)

What's up with the RAMS?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What's up with the RAMS?


The G&G Express.  Only one NFL team in LA.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The G&G Express.  Only one NFL team in LA.


UCLA or USC?


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fake news site, fake news.



*How does it feel to be a Complete Asshole.*

*Really ? How do you do it day in day out...Lie your fuckin Ass Off ?*

*Denmark is securing their borders.....*


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2017)

So this one time, at band camp...

http://www.10news.com/news/flutes-could-be-tainted-with-teachers-own-semen-los-angeles-school-officials-warn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2017)

Tragic,
50+ DEAD AT VEGAS CONCERT
MACHINE GUN SNIPER


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tragic,
> 50+ DEAD AT VEGAS CONCERT
> MACHINE GUN SNIPER


Not unexpected. As Tom Hanks said in "Sully".

  " It is only unprecedented until it happens".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Not unexpected. As Tom Hanks said in "Sully".
> 
> " It is only unprecedented until it happens".


Except he saved 50 plus people.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Not a good week...
Just heard Tom Petty is on live support....
And except for that life support, is dead.


----------



## Wez (Oct 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not a good week...
> Just heard Tom Petty is on live support....
> And except for that life support, is dead.


I read they already pulled the plug


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> I read they already pulled the plug


Bummer....


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2017)

*Damn ....Damn....Tom Petty was real good.*

*Damn.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2017)

This guy is a douche, but I smell a rat. She doesn't like the current POTUS.

Rep. Tim Murphy urged woman he had affair with to have abortion, turns out she wasn't pregnant.
https://hotair.com/archives/2017/10/03/rep-tim-murphy-urged-woman-affair-abortion/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

*Prog-style ‘cost analysis’ of extra births if 20 week abortion ban passes vs. DREAMers*
 
By Doug Powers • October 4, 2017 04:26 AM
_**Written by Doug Powers_

Here are three headlines touting the economic benefits of providing permanent legal status to people who entered or were brought into the country illegally…

ABC News:













Bloomberg View:













Business Insider:













But _hold on a minute!_ The arrival of more people isn’t always a boon to the economy. What if those “new arrivals” are domestic?

Well that’s a this CBO analysis of what happens if abortions after 20 weeks are banned:

*CBO estimates that enacting H.R. 36 would increase direct spending, primarily for Medicaid in order to cover the costs of additional births under the act.* Because the number of abortions that would be averted due to the act is very uncertain, the extent of that additional Medicaid spending is also very uncertain. *Depending on the number of additional births under H.R. 36, such Medicaid costs could range from about $65 million over the next 10 years to about $335 million over that period.* Using an assumption that, under the act, about three-quarters of the abortions that would occur 20 weeks or more after fertilization under current law would instead occur earlier, and the remaining one-quarter would not occur so those pregnancies would be taken to term, CBO estimates that federal spending for Medicaid would rise by $175 million over the 2018-2027 period.

I can see the lefty ads already: “Support late term abortion and illegal immigration — don’t you care about the deficit?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Illegal Immigration: An Economic Poison Pill


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Canadian PM Justin Trudeau omitted mention of Jews in dedicating National Holocuast Monument - 10/4/17 October 4, 2017


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2017)

I must admit that overall those from the right have the advantage as far as being passionate about the issues that concern them. They have a constant manic intensity that the many on the left don't, that and righties fully buy into what they are told. They probably make great soldiers, football players and any other pursuit that requires unwavering blind allegiance. The, run through a brick wall if told to mentality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I must admit that overall those from the right have the advantage as far as being passionate about the issues that concern them. They have a constant manic intensity that the many on the left don't, that and righties fully buy into what they are told. They probably make great soldiers, football players and any other pursuit that requires unwavering blind allegiance. The, run through a brick wall if told to mentality.


So says the union rube.


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So says the union rube.


What's wrong with private sector collective bargaining?


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2017/10/03/gop-rep-repeatedly-promoted-pro-life-stance-a-week-after-reportedly-telling-mistress-to-get-abortion/?utm_term=.e67c889a4bac

*GOP congressman repeatedly pushed antiabortion view days after reportedly urging mistress to get abortion*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> What's wrong with private sector collective bargaining?


They are thugs and the members have little say where their dues go.
Over paid and under worked.
I have an x union dude working with me and it isn't pretty to watch how slow this guy works.

Looks like a sinking ship.

About this result
*[PDF]Union Membership In The United States - Bureau of Labor Statistics*
https://www.bls.gov/.../union-membership.../union-membership-in-the-united-states.p...

Cached
Sep 1, 2016 - During the same time, the number of all wage and salary workers grew from 88.3 million to 133.7 million. Consequently, the _*union membership*_ rate was 20.1 percent in 1983 and _*declined*_ to 11.1 percent in 2015. In 2009, there was a sharp _*decline*_ in the number of workers overall and in the number of _*union members*_.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2017/10/03/gop-rep-repeatedly-promoted-pro-life-stance-a-week-after-reportedly-telling-mistress-to-get-abortion/?utm_term=.e67c889a4bac
> 
> *GOP congressman repeatedly pushed antiabortion view days after reportedly urging mistress to get abortion*


Total jackoff, but something isn't right here, she wasn't even pregnant.
He is an asshole and she is a whore. Maybe even set this guy up, she is an anti trump kinda girl.


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *[PDF]Union Membership In The United States - Bureau of Labor Statistics*


Not surprising, the GOP and retardarians, big business allies, have convinced the working class across the Nation, to vote against their own interests and convinced them all Unions are bad...it's lunacy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not surprising, the GOP and retardarians, big business allies, have convinced the working class across the Nation, to vote against their own interests and convinced them all Unions are bad...it's lunacy.


The majority agree with me.


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The majority agree with me.


dump as our SCROTUS says a lot about what people will fall for and believe...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> dump as our SCROTUS says a lot about what people will fall for and believe...


I thought you were all about majority?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

What a bitch this guy is, first he runs out on USC after blowing up the program and now this,
*Seahawks Coach Still Hasn’t Apologized for Accusing Las Vegas PD of ‘Horrendous Incident’ of ‘Inequality’*






AP Photo/Elaine Thompson
by Dylan Gwinn4 Oct 2017482

4 Oct, 2017 4 Oct, 2017
*Offering unqualified support to someone is a tricky process. Mainly because, if you don’t wait until you have all the facts, it could turn out that your support was given in error. That’s the reality that Seahawks coach Pete Carroll finds himself in right now.*
Back in early September, Carroll wrote a letter, which he later tweeted out to the general public. In this letter, he accuses the Las Vegas Police Department of using ‘inequality,’ as a motivation for singling out his player Michael Bennett, in an active shooter incident on August 27th.

Carroll wrote:






Previous
Next

 *Pete Carroll*‏Verified account @*PeteCarroll* Sep 6
May this incident inspire all of us to respond with compassion and couragepic.twitter.com/vtsaB8BWi5







Michael Bennett
931 replies   5,546 retweets   18,277 likes

In that very short letter, Carroll uses some form of the word “inequality” three different times. Not to mention, with no supporting evidence, he also says that these supposed inequalities are “demonstrated daily.” Furthermore, Carroll tweeted that letter out on September 6th, ten days after the incident and several days after the Las Vegas Police Department released footage which showed no evidence that Bennett had been racially profiled.

What does all this mean?

.tout-mid-article { margin-bottom: 15px; }
Since Carroll tweeted out this vile and slanderous attack on the LVMPD, we have had additional footage released which shows that Michael Bennett is an even bigger race-baiting liar, than we initially thought. Bennett acted in an extremely suspicious, criminal manner, proving that his detainment had nothing to do with race and everything to do with his behavior.


Moreover, we’ve also had the recent examples of tremendous bravery from over the weekend. Where Las Vegas cops risked life and limb to save people during one of the most terrible incidents in our countries history.

Which begs the question: When is Pete Carroll going to be made to apologize for implying that these brave people are racists?

How can the NFL allow this to stand? And if the NFL won’t take a stand against it, how in the world can the unions representing the Seattle Police Department allow it to stand? Why haven’t they boycotted Seahawks games? Or refused to  take part in pregame ceremonies?

Pete Carroll essentially accused the police of racism without any evidence, was proven to be absolutely wrong, and has suffered no consequence for it whatsoever.

Is this real life?


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a bitch this guy is, first he runs out on USC after blowing up the program and now this,
> *Seahawks Coach Still Hasn’t Apologized for Accusing Las Vegas PD of ‘Horrendous Incident’ of ‘Inequality’*
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like both sides are saying they're vindicated.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/seahawks/2017/09/29/las-vegas-sheriff-officers-michael-bennett-incident-wont-face-discipline/718368001/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I must admit that overall those from the right have the advantage as far as being passionate about the issues that concern them. They have a constant manic intensity that the many on the left don't, that and righties fully buy into what they are told. They probably make great soldiers, football players and any other pursuit that requires unwavering blind allegiance. The, run through a brick wall if told to mentality.


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> What's wrong with private sector collective bargaining?


That depends on who ultimately gets a bargain.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2017/10/03/gop-rep-repeatedly-promoted-pro-life-stance-a-week-after-reportedly-telling-mistress-to-get-abortion/?utm_term=.e67c889a4bac
> 
> *GOP congressman repeatedly pushed antiabortion view days after reportedly urging mistress to get abortion*


Yawn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> dump as our SCROTUS says a lot about what people will fall for and believe...


Not fallinʻ for unions anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sounds like both sides are saying they're vindicated.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/seahawks/2017/09/29/las-vegas-sheriff-officers-michael-bennett-incident-wont-face-discipline/718368001/


I haven't been following it, but apparently he took off running when the PoPo arrived. Probably not a good idea.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Finally,
Judge dismisses case against pardoned Arpaio


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2017)

This should start a some hair on fire...

* Judge dismisses guilty verdict against Arpaio *
A federal judge in Phoenix presiding over the criminal case against former sheriff Joe Arpaio has now fully accepted President Trump's pardon, clearing Arpaio of his criminal record.

U.S. District Court Judge Susan Bolton dismissed the verdict on Wednesday and will consider the additional requests from Arpaio's defense lawyers to clear him of any other court orders or rulings associated with the case, AZ Central reports.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/judge-dismisses-guilty-verdict-against-arpaio/ar-AAsUAp8?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Talk about a racist, where are wez, husker and E-reader, Danny boy and fries, listen to this bitch.

Michelle Obama: ‘All Men, All White’ GOP Makes People Distrust Politics
AMP - 5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2017/10/04/michelle-obama-all-men-all-white-gop-makes-people-distrust-politics/&ved=0ahUKEwjKgeznm9jWAhVQ3yYKHbT7AxYQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw2i1DzCfeGIjR7L9t8qmtwE&ampcf=1


----------



## Wez (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Talk about a racist, where are wez, husker and E-reader, Danny boy and fries, listen to this bitch.
> 
> Michelle Obama: ‘All Men, All White’ GOP Makes People Distrust Politics
> AMP - 5 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2017/10/04/michelle-obama-all-men-all-white-gop-makes-people-distrust-politics/&ved=0ahUKEwjKgeznm9jWAhVQ3yYKHbT7AxYQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw2i1DzCfeGIjR7L9t8qmtwE&ampcf=1


You really shouldn't ever talk about other people being a racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> You really shouldn't ever talk about other people being a racist


You should.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Talk about a racist, where are wez, husker and E-reader, Danny boy and fries, listen to this bitch.
> 
> Michelle Obama: ‘All Men, All White’ GOP Makes People Distrust Politics
> AMP - 5 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2017/10/04/michelle-obama-all-men-all-white-gop-makes-people-distrust-politics/&ved=0ahUKEwjKgeznm9jWAhVQ3yYKHbT7AxYQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw2i1DzCfeGIjR7L9t8qmtwE&ampcf=1


Divisive and beneath any first lady.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

* An illegal alien killed her family and got a slap on the wrist – now she’s fighting back *
Carlos Garcia 2 hours
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/10/05/an-illegal-alien-killed-her-family-and-got-a-slap-on-the-wrist-now-shes-fighting-back/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

On a lighter note, pretty funny stuff,





*Cam Newton: ‘It’s Funny to Hear a Female Talk About Routes’*
310 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Truth from black lives matter,

Black Lives Matter shuts down ACLU speaker: 'Liberalism is white supremacy!' - 10/5/17 October 5, 2017


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

*PAPER: NBC'S $69 MILLION MISTAKE...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

* 
*
*Kimmel Mocked as 'Cry Baby' In L.A. Street Art...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

*Top House Dem: Time for Pelosi — and her lieutenants — to hit the road*
Ed Morrissey Oct 05, 2017 2:41 PM
Top Pick

“I think there comes a time when you need to pass that torch


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Boy, the left sure is creepy.





WEINSTEIN ACCUSED OF SEX HARASSMENT
_LASHES OUT AT NRA, TRUMP_
BOARD TO FORCE OUSTER?
LAWYER: WILL SUE NYT


----------



## Wez (Oct 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy, the left sure is creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, he may as well be working for Fox...smh


----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> dump as our SCROTUS says a lot about what people will fall for and believe...


*Problems formulating a coherent sentence today ? *


----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, he may as well be working for Fox...smh


*You make that comment as he's " Patted " by a Clinton.*

*Wouldn't doubt if she has something to do with his charges...*
*Seeing as he's a cuck for Lisa Bloom now.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2017)

Wez said:


> You really shouldn't ever talk about other people being a racist


*Michelle Loves You Wez......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2017)

Pocahontas II will make a great Dem Presidential candidate.

ADORBS: Kamala Harris lists 3 ‘functions’ of govt. to slam GOP budget, doesn’t get EVEN 1 right

Posted at 5:06 pm on October 5, 2017 by Sam J.



Oh Kamala … we’re almost embarrassed for you.
Almost.
This is one of those instances where it’s better to be thought a fool than to open your mouth and prove otherwise. She really thinks government has three functions (*huh?*) and they are as follows:

*Kamala Harris*‏Verified account @*KamalaHarris* 6h6 hours ago




A government has three functions: public health, public safety, and public education. The GOP budget doesn’t prioritize any of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, he may as well be working for Fox...smh


…More Cover Up: Late-Night Hosts Ignore Scandal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2017)

Democrats circle the wagons to protect another lecher – this time, Harvey Weinstein


----------



## xav10 (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy, the left sure is creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that the lady in back is his wife is absolute proof of two things:  1) she married him for love and his good looks and 2) any man (no matter who) will tire of the same ol'...(no matter who).


----------



## xav10 (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> …More Cover Up: Late-Night Hosts Ignore Scandal


He's about tied with Ailes, right? Two handsome devils who used their power to cover-up at least 8 payoffs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2017)

*California becomes 'sanctuary state' as Gov. Brown defies Trump ...
www.foxnews.com/.../california-becomes-sanctuary-state-as-gov-brown-defies-trump-ad...
Major League 2: Rotten Bums + Parking Lot - YouTube
▶ 0:37




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He's about tied with Ailes, right? Two handsome devils who used their power to cover-up at least 8 payoffs.


One is being ignored, maybe that is where the ignorers in here learned it from.
Did you here one of obamas kids interned for him?
Anything for a donation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2017)

*Is this guy BJ Clinton's brother?*
*Right wing conspiracy, interns, what's next?
YIKES!

*

*Report: Accused sexual harasser Harvey Weinstein thinks he’s the victim of a vast right-wing conspiracy*
Allahpundit Oct 06, 2017 6:41 PM
Top Pick





Of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2017)

*“Honor and distinction”? Bergdahl plans guilty plea for desertion in court martial*
Ed Morrissey Oct 06, 2017 12:41 PM
Fitting.

Obama is just about as anti American as you can be.
[URL='http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjwxYOwkd3WAhUC-GMKHWG5BgoQjRwIBw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.politico.com%2Fstory%2F2014%2F05%2Fbarack-obama-bowe-bergdahl-afghanistan-pow-107288&psig=AOvVaw3MopMpPiunavrckPCSevV_&ust=1507418415327361'][/URL]
*[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj7pdPRkd3WAhVOVWMKHRBnCSkQtwIIJjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DBdGe0uP7W-c&usg=AOvVaw2b15eWmzI_RYoMngCSVNUZ']Susan Rice: Bergdahl Served With 'Honor and Distinction' - YouTube*
[URL='https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdGe0uP7W-c']▶ 0:54[/URL]
[URL='https://hotair.com/archives/2017/10/06/honor-distinction-bergdahl-plans-guilty-plea-desertion-court-martial/']https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdGe0uP7W-c

Narrative buster.
[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Wez (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One is being ignored, maybe that is where the ignorers in here learned it from.


Literally all they talked about on NPR today, stop lyin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Literally all they talked about on NPR today, stop lyin.


I wouldn't know, lol.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2017)

Bowe Bergdahl, the Army sergeant who spent five years in Taliban captivity after disappearing from his patrol base in Afghanistan, is expected to plead guilty to desertion and misbehavior charges, the Associated Press reported Friday.

Bergdahl’s court-martial was scheduled to begin later this month. Now, instead of a jury, a military judge will determine his sentence and whether the 31-year-old will spend any more time incarcerated, the AP reported. He faces life in prison and a dishonorable discharge from the Army.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2017/10/06/army-sgt-bowe-bergdahl-expected-to-plead-guilty-to-desertion/?

We traded 5  Al Qaeda terrorists for this patriot...brilliant!


----------



## Wez (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wouldn't know, lol.


Dude is Hollywood legend, now infamous, just like Ailes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One is being ignored, maybe that is where the ignorers in here learned it from.
> Did you here one of obamas kids interned for him?
> Anything for a donation.


Frank Rich questions why the Obamas let Malia work for Harvey Weinstein, gets dragged by fellow liberals
https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2017/10/06/frank-rich-questions-why-the-obamas-let-malia-work-for-harvey-weinstein-gets-dragged-by-fellow-liberals/


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wouldn't know, lol.


But  you will say it anyway.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2017)

Washington (CNN)Thursday's New York Times report detailing decades of inappropriate sexual conduct toward women by Miramax head Harvey Weinstein puts Democrats in a very uncomfortable position.

Weinstein has, for years and years, been a major -- and high profile -- Democratic donor and fundraiser. He has doled out hundreds of thousands -- and helped raise millions -- for Democratic candidates up and down the ballot.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/06/politics/harvey-weinstein-democrats/index.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Literally all they talked about on NPR today, stop lyin.


Bullshit.
NPR has a variety of boring shows throughout the day, some of which do not involve politics.


----------



## Wez (Oct 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bullshit.
> NPR has a variety of boring shows throughout the day, some of which do not involve politics.


I listen to NPR about 12 hours a day and you're going to tell me....pffft


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2017)

espola said:


> But  you will say it anyway.


Do I need to say the letters?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I listen to NPR about 12 hours a day and you're going to tell me....pffft


I just told you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> I listen to NPR about 12 hours a day and you're going to tell me....pffft


No wonder you are so ill/under/non/ informed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No wonder you are so ill/under/non/ informed.


Ive listened to NPR for hours on end, weeks at a time.
Its more variety than just politics, although they do spend a fair amount of time drearily lugging leftist water.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive listened to NPR for hours on end, weeks at a time.
> Its more variety than just politics, although they do spend a fair amount of time drearily lugging leftist water.


Nonsense.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One is being ignored, maybe that is where the ignorers in here learned it from.
> Did you here one of obamas kids interned for him?
> Anything for a donation.


Donation has nothing to do with it. That's just Politics and show biz.


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The fact that the lady in back is his wife is absolute proof of two things:  1) she married him for *love* and *his good looks* and 2) any man (no matter who) will tire of the same ol'...(*no matter who*).


*Yur a fuckin Idiot.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Donation has nothing to do with it. That's just Politics and show biz.



*NO !*

*A Criminal Pedo Enterprise called the Democratic Party ! *

*Go look how the Clinton's screwed over the Haitians and the disgusting*
*revelations about their involvement there.......That's just one item. Just one !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2017)

espola said:


> Nonsense.


What part of my statement do you find nonsensical?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Literally all they talked about on NPR today, stop lyin.


http://www.npr.org/programs/all-things-considered/

LIAR.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2017)

You people...


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What part of my statement do you find nonsensical?


" they do spend a fair amount of time drearily lugging leftist water."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2017)

espola said:


> " they do spend a fair amount of time drearily lugging leftist water."


http://www.npr.org/programs/all-things-considered/

LOL. See if you can get through it all without passing out and crapping yourself again.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://www.npr.org/programs/all-things-considered/
> 
> LOL. See if you can get through it all without passing out and crapping yourself again.


You have improved.  You don't call anything that challenges your childish beliefs "commie" as much as you used to.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2017)

espola said:


> You have improved.  You don't call anything that challenges your childish beliefs "commie" as much as you used to.


What a commie.....


----------



## Wez (Oct 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://www.npr.org/programs/all-things-considered/
> 
> LIAR.


What about the one short segment you posted?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Where is the Union Rube?

Southwest Flight Attendant: I'm Pro-Life And Criticized My Union So They Fired Me
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/10/06/flight-attendant-im-prolife-and-criticized-my-union-so-they-fired-me-n2391685


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, CA is great.

In California, It's Now a Crime to Use Wrong Gender Pronoun For LGBT Seniors
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2017/10/06/lgbt-seniors-pronoun-n2391698


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Poor Snowflakes
Schools Say Valedictorian Award Leads to Unhealthy Competition, Students Disagree
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2017/10/06/schools-ditching-valedictorians-n2391850


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Coming to your city soon,

Swedish Lawyer: Majority of Rape Suspects In Cases Are Migrants
AMP - 9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/10/07/swedish-lawyer-claims-majority-rape-suspects-cases-migrants/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjRhZzzut7WAhXl0FQKHcj-BKkQqUMILTAC&usg=AOvVaw240vLA3KM-kX3q-8wPhgh3&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Hispanics come into my business all the time and just start speaking Spanish and expecting me to understand it and are insulted when I don't.
Pinche loco cavrones.

DACA Amnesty, Chain Migration Threatens English as Primary U.S. Language
AMP - 15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/10/06/daca-amnesty-chain-migration-threatens-english-as-primary-u-s-language/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjRhZzzut7WAhXl0FQKHcj-BKkQqUMIPDAH&usg=AOvVaw38N7xEOWPFSFqtNuxZvbkc


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2017)

Spammer


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2017)

Dumb icons.

Giving back what I get....in spades.


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dumb icons.
> 
> Giving back what I get....in spades.


It's amazing what a thin skin you have, just like your boy dump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Spammer


Just the facts ma'am, just the facts.


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the facts ma'am, just the facts.


There is a negative correlation between your posts and facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is a negative correlation between your posts and facts.


Why do you have such a problem with a different view?


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you have such a problem with a different view?


Different views are fine, fake news, not so much.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's amazing what a thin skin you have, just like your boy dump.


Thin skined? You start the nonsense and when it's returned you whine like a child..
It's amazing what a dick head you are. Just like your girl Hillary...

Tit for tat once again poodle...


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's amazing what a dick head you are.


...and now the name calling.  How long til you start talking tough about kicking my ass in person again?  See how this escalates with you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is a negative correlation between your posts and facts.


You saying what snopes didn't say comes to mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> ...and now the name calling.  How long til you start talking tough about kicking my ass in person again?  See how this escalates with you?


What you need to understand is that you actually will stand for what you believe and have a solid foundation from which you work. These amateur provocateurs, so to speak, simply want a reaction, to be noticed, to incite the kind of guttural emotional reactions they feel constantly (they just don't understand we aren't wired that way). They aren't interested in understanding or explaining anything.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What you need to understand is that you actually will stand for what you believe and have a solid foundation from which you work. These amateur provocateurs, so to speak, simply want a reaction, to be noticed, to incite the kind of guttural emotional reactions they feel constantly (they just don't understand we aren't wired that way). They aren't interested in understanding or explaining anything.


Insert Wez's premise hook here


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What you need to understand is that you actually will stand for what you believe and have a solid foundation from which you work. These amateur provocateurs, so to speak, simply want a reaction, to be noticed, to incite the kind of guttural emotional reactions they feel constantly (they just don't understand we aren't wired that way). They aren't interested in understanding or explaining anything.


Above the fray? 
Thank you professor, maybe the DNC could use your genius, it has worked so well recently.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Took my 15 year old daughter to breakfast today, as we we're leaving there was a couple getting into an SUV and she was driving and my daughter said "It weird when the girl drives the guy" no feminists over here, too funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Took my 15 year old daughter to breakfast today, as we we're leaving there was a couple getting into an SUV and she was driving and my daughter said "It weird when the girl drives the guy" no feminists over here, too funny.


Telling, teaching submission and second citizen status . . . and you see that as a good thing?


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling, teaching submission and second citizen status . . . and you see that as a good thing?


It's what he has been taught.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling, teaching submission and second citizen status . . . and you see that as a good thing?


No, more traditional values, you know, man and woman stuff, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

espola said:


> It's what he has been taught.


You would really have to meet my daughter to understand and appreciate what I am saying.
It helps if you're human too.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, more traditional values, you know, man and woman stuff, you wouldn't understand.


It's what you have been taught.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2017)

espola said:


> It's what you have been taught.


Insert Wezʻs premise hook here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2017)

espola said:


> It's what you have been taught.


Maybe, but I have never had that conversation with her and her mom is not what you call submissive.


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Spammer


*Ignorant Loser.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is a negative correlation between your posts and facts.


*You were never that good in math and it shows.....*
*Understanding it is good.*
*Regurgitating comments from another forum, not good.*

*Please post an example of his posts ( Plural ) showing how the *
*Truths he states are descending and the parallel facts that support*
*his Truths are ascending.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> ...and now the name calling.  How long til you start talking tough about kicking my ass in person again?  See how this escalates with you?


Went and smacked a bucket of balls around. Let's see.....where was I? 
Thin skinned is not a compliment Einstein..
Again... just giving back what I received...
You are the one who continues to bring up "talking tough"...I'm your Huckleberry Mikey... you bring it up and I simply return it.
Then you whine and cry like a four year old.... and huff and puff like your more than the Stay Puff Marshmallow man...scary indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2017)

espola said:


> It's what you have been taught.


You don't know that Magoo...


----------



## Wez (Oct 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Went and smacked a bucket of balls around. Let's see.....where was I?
> Thin skinned is not a compliment Einstein..
> Again... just giving back what I received...
> You are the one who continues to bring up "talking tough"...I'm your Huckleberry Mikey... you bring it up and I simply return it.
> Then you whine and cry like a four year old.... and huff and puff like your more than the Stay Puff Marshmallow man...scary indeed.


Did you talk about someone getting their ass stomped in person, or me?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You don't know that Magoo...


"When people tell you who they are, believe them."


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "When I tell you who I am, believe me."


*Oh we do......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2017)

Ireland Offers Commemorative Stamps Of Murderer Che Guevara
http://www.dailywire.com/news/22023/ireland-offers-commemorative-stamps-murderer-che-frank-camp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2017)

I bet the the Fascist brown shirts in here would be great at this.


Middle School Homework Assignment: Draw A ‘Nazi Mascot’
http://www.dailywire.com/news/22021/middle-school-homework-assignment-draw-nazi-mascot-frank-camp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2017)

Trump Blasts Cuba & Venezuela: ‘Communism Is The Past; Freedom Is The Future’
http://www.dailywire.com/news/22015/trump-blasts-cuba-venezuela-communism-past-freedom-frank-camp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2017)

American Indians Need Help Not Indigenous People’s Day
https://townhall.com/columnists/brucebialosky/2017/10/08/american-indians-need-help-not-indigenous-peoples-day-n2391112


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you talk about someone getting their ass stomped in person, or me?


Nah...in real life people are much courteous, something you don't exhibit as a coward hiding behind your computer screen.
The only time I think of you when away from this site is when I take a dump in an outhouse...as I close the lid I see you staring up at me.
I see you gave me a couple more Leghorns, thanks poodle...


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Blasts Cuba & Venezuela: ‘Communism Is The Past; Freedom Is The Future’
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/22015/trump-blasts-cuba-venezuela-communism-past-freedom-frank-camp


*Trump's Correct, but Gov Jerry Brown & The Democrats in this State are *
*diametrically opposed to " That " type of FREEDOM.*
*It's now legal to be a Communist in California and hold Public Office, work Law Enforcement, and *
*a whole slew of other Tax derived paying Jobs.*
*We now have a voting system in place here in California that lets the two highest candidates run *
*against each other. In other words the two party system is dead based on the Law passed earlier *
*this Year !*
*And to seal the deal of division....if Calexit gets 586,000 signatures it goes to a ballot. Based on the *
*voting results of this last election in 2016 it will be a shoe in. The Democratic hatred against the *
*President is so deep that they will destroy the unity of the United States with this secession process*
*just to spite him. And who suffers ? The American Citizens. Gov Jerry Brown and the California *
*Democrats do NOT care about us, they only care that their legislation of Hatred is advanced !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

*Chelsea Clinton gets TORCHED after sharing thread criticizing politicization of Harvey Weinstein *
*https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2017/10/09/chelsea-clinton-gets-torched-after-sharing-thread-criticizing-politicization-of-harvey-weinstein/*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes, Ca is great. I am kinda liking this whole third world thing.

*California Hepatitis A Outbreak on Verge of Statewide Epidemic...*

_*Nation's worst in decades...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Build the Wall.
   


Illegal Alien Kills Husband and Two Youngest Kids, Widow Speaks Out


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Trump's Correct, but Gov Jerry Brown & The Democrats in this State are *
> *diametrically opposed to " That " type of FREEDOM.*
> *It's now legal to be a Communist in California and hold Public Office, work Law Enforcement, and *
> *a whole slew of other Tax derived paying Jobs.*
> ...


*
America is not the real Land of the Free*

Hong Kong, despite recent political upheavals, takes the top spot – as it has since 1980. For the tenth year in a row, Singapore comes in second. New Zealand, Switzerland, Ireland, the UK, Mauritius, Georgia, Australia, and Estonia make up the rest of the top 10. The United States has moved up from 13th spot to 11th. There it joins Canada, which has fallen six places. Other notable rankings are Germany in 23rd place, France in 52nd, Mexico in 76th, Russia in 100th and China in 112th place.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nah...in real life people are much courteous


Is that why you talked tough about wanting to see what would happen if we got together in real life?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, Ca is great. I am kinda liking this whole third world thing.
> 
> *California Hepatitis A Outbreak on Verge of Statewide Epidemic...*
> 
> _*Nation's worst in decades...*_


Intentionally Infecting Others with HIV No Longer a Felony in California


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

SNOWFLAKES.
Detroit Firefighter Fired for Bringing ‘Racially Insensitive’ Watermelon to Work


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)

Spam


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Intentionally Infecting Others with HIV No Longer a Felony in California


Prisoners have rights.  California probably getting tired of being on the hook for prisoner HIV healthcare.  Better to keep it out in the public where people have their own healthcare.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Spam


Premise hook


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SNOWFLAKES.
> Detroit Firefighter Fired for Bringing ‘Racially Insensitive’ Watermelon to Work


Because only black people eat watermelon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because only black people eat watermelon?


Nothing like a good watermelon. Do  fake Hawaiians eat watermelons?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Columbus Day: What Really Killed So Many Natives Post-Contact?
http://www.dailywire.com/news/22040/columbus-day-what-really-killed-so-many-natives-robert-kraychik


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

*California Sheriffs are openly protesting their new “sanctuary state”*
Jazz Shaw Oct 09, 2017 10:41 AM
Top Pick

Calling in Uncle Sam


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

After 40 years of searching, I might have found the perfect woman.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing like a good watermelon. Do  fake Hawaiians eat watermelons?


If Gallagher hits it just right and they are sitting in the front row.


----------



## Wez (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If Gallagher hits it just right and they are sitting in the front row.


Gallagher, how old are you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because only black people eat watermelon?


We ate my last one of the season on Sunday, with ribs and beans.
How racist was that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We ate my last one of the season on Sunday, with ribs and beans.
> How racist was that?


How the hell did you do all that and make the game?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How the hell did you do all that and make the game?


1 oclock game and country style ribs.
marinate ahead of time and they only take fifteen minutes to cook.
I make a Jamaican jerk marinade that is en fuego.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gallagher, how old are you?


Old enough to remember Gallagher.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We ate my last one of the season on Sunday, with ribs and beans.
> How racist was that?


To the left wing nutters, pretty racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 1 oclock game and country style ribs.
> marinate ahead of time and they only take fifteen minutes to cook.
> I make a Jamaican jerk marinade that is en fuego.


Nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Old enough to remember Gallagher.


I am so old I forgot.lol


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Is that why you talked tough about wanting to see what would happen if we got together in real life?



*Butt Pickle is squeezing out more Diamonds as he tries ever so hard to*
*a man....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *California Sheriffs are openly protesting their new “sanctuary state”*
> Jazz Shaw Oct 09, 2017 10:41 AM
> Top Pick
> 
> Calling in Uncle Sam



*The revolt is coming......mark my words.*

*And the Lemming Liberals will be easy to find by the puddles of piss *
*running out of their closets....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We ate my last one of the season on Sunday, with ribs and beans.
> How racist was that?


To jackasses that believe patriotism and honoring those that have served our country by standing for the National Anthem is racist...wouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> To the left wing nutters, pretty racist.


Funny how you live in a made up world all of your own making, no need for truth, facts or other people . . . just tell yourself something and believe it's true. Remember to click your heels together three times Dorothy.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> To jackasses that believe patriotism and honoring those that have served our country by standing for the National Anthem is racist...wouldn't be a surprise.


I haven't seen anybody who thinks it's racist to stand for the anthem. I've only seen people who go nuts over black athletes taking a knee during the anthem as a form of protest over discriminatory and violent treatment from too many police as being called racist... which makes sense.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> To jackasses that believe patriotism and honoring those that have served our country by standing for the National Anthem is racist...wouldn't be a surprise.


Only an ignorant jackass would think kneeling has anything to do with disrespect to our Country or those who served it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I haven't seen anybody who thinks it's racist to stand for the anthem. I've only seen people who go nuts over black athletes taking a knee during the anthem as a form of protest over discriminatory and violent treatment from too many police as being called racist... which makes sense.


I don't see "black " athletes taking a knee. I see men refusing to stand for the National Anthem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only an ignorant jackass would think kneeling has anything to do with disrespect to our Country or those who served it.


Sometimes it is better to just STFU, especially when you are a DF.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only an ignorant jackass would think kneeling has anything to do with disrespect to our Country or those who served it.


Really? Tell that to those that have served.
Tell that to Pat Tillman's widow Marie.
Tell that to the police officers and EMT 's that refuse to be a part of the disrespect being shown and refuse to participate in the honor guard.
While you're at it, you need to tell that to Jim Brown and Franco Harris.
You might also check poll numbers regarding not standing for the National Anthem....


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really? Tell that to those that have served.


How about a Green Beret?

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/heres-how-nate-boyer-got-colin-kaepernick-to-go-from-sitting-to-kneeling/



Lion Eyes said:


> Tell that to Pat Tillman's widow Marie.


Yes, let's discuss Tillman's widow.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/26/us/pat-tillman-widow-reacts-trump-national-anthem/index.html

_"She has been sharply critical of the President in the past. She believes Pat would be too, if he were still alive. Pat was known for his liberal politics."_




Lion Eyes said:


> Tell that to the police officers


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2017/09/26/two-black-chicago-police-officers-took-a-knee-in-a-precinct-lobby-and-were-reprimanded/?utm_term=.c0db513ad67a

*Two black Chicago police officers took a knee*

Anymore issues you want to be on the wrong side of history on?


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> patriotism and honoring those that have served our country by standing for the National Anthem is racist


Who said that besides you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> How about a Green Beret?
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/heres-how-nate-boyer-got-colin-kaepernick-to-go-from-sitting-to-kneeling/
> 
> ...


PTSD


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't see "black " athletes taking a knee. I see men refusing to stand for the National Anthem.


But you don't know why they are doing it.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> PTSD


Show some respect, asshole.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> PTSD


Pathetic Traitorous Sheriff Dickhead?


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Show some respect, asshole.


Why would he do that, he hates America?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Show some respect, asshole.


Do you realize I am a psychologist?
I have your diagnosis ready if you are ready to hear it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Pathetic Traitorous Sheriff Dickhead?


It is beyond amazing how you selectively choose your outrage.
I have your diagnosis as well and it ain't pretty.
When you are ready to deal with your little man, little penis issues, I will clear my schedule. I give priority to the truly sick and desperate souls like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why would he do that, he hates America?


I maybe a lot of things, but anti American isn't one of them.
The party of the Kenyan is the party of anti America fascists, like you.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When you are ready to deal with your little man, little penis issues, I will clear my schedule.


"Little"?  I guess that's an upgrade from being a short fat dickless lib....


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really? Tell that to those that have served.
> Tell that to Pat Tillman's widow Marie.
> Tell that to the police officers and EMT 's that refuse to be a part of the disrespect being shown and refuse to participate in the honor guard.
> While you're at it, you need to tell that to Jim Brown and Franco Harris.
> You might also check poll numbers regarding not standing for the National Anthem....


I asked my father.  He saw no disrespect in it and understood the protest for what it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Little"?  I guess that's an upgrade from being a short fat dickless lib....


I am being clinical.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I maybe a lot of things, but anti American isn't one of them.


You hate immigration, freedom of speech, religion etc.  If people don't fit your mold of what you want America to be, you insult it.  You are literally the opposite of what America stands for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> You hate immigration, freedom of speech, religion etc.  If people don't fit your mold of what you want America to be, you insult it.  You are literally the opposite of what America stands for.


You left out "illegal" on purpose I suppose. Freedom of speech and religion are cornerstones of America.
I don't insult anyone who comes here legally, works hard, pays their way and supports our flag, military, can recite the Pledge of Allegiance, America the Beautiful and John Waynes " Why I love America" and is republican party member, voted for Donald Trump and who owns and uses at least 2 guns and speaks English and likes the opposite sex.
That is it.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You left out "illegal" on purpose I suppose.


No I didn't, you are against even legal immigration of those of Muslim faith, refugees, etc.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I haven't seen anybody who thinks it's racist to stand for the anthem. I've only seen people who go nuts over black athletes taking a knee during the anthem as a form of protest over discriminatory and violent treatment from too many police as being called racist... which makes sense.


And tell us all how taking a knee during the anthem addrsses any of those issues?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only an ignorant jackass would think kneeling has anything to do with disrespect to our Country or those who served it.


Insert your premise hook here


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> No I didn't, you are against even legal immigration of those of Muslim faith, refugees, etc.


Who told you that?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And tell us all how taking a knee during the anthem addrsses any of those issues?


We and the leaders of our country are discussing it. Kapernick should be proud.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you live in a made up world all of your own making, no need for truth, facts or other people . . . just tell yourself something and believe it's true. *Remember to click your heels together three times Dorothy.*


*You wishing for a fantasy ?*
*As your Democratic Reality is falling apart ?*


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> No I didn't, you are against even legal immigration of those of Muslim faith, refugees, etc.


*I'm against ANY Muslims coming from those areas that harbor/cultivate Terrorists.*

*Now what !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> We and the leaders of our country are discussing it. Kapernick should be proud.


And he couldn't have used a different platform that was not so divisive and achieved similar public awareness?


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And he couldn't have used a different platform that was not so divisive and achieved similar public awareness?


Such as?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Such as?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.thenewstribune.com/sports/nfl/seattle-seahawks/seahawks-insider-blog/article176260116.html&ved=0ahUKEwiQi_Ol1-bWAhXGs1QKHXtqCHQQFghFMAw&usg=AOvVaw1vBVxHYHS-yWxqtElbrJ2Z&ampcf=1


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And he couldn't have used a different platform that was not so divisive and achieved similar public awareness?


He quietly knelt.  He did not make this divisive.  That was our POTUS Pussy Grabber.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> We and the leaders of our country are discussing it. Kapernick should be proud.


BTW the original intent by Kapernick was to put a spotlight on police reform based around targeting & profiling...

What is the discussion centered around today? 

Conclusion...his choice of vehicle to promote his "cause" failed... miserably


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.thenewstribune.com/sports/nfl/seattle-seahawks/seahawks-insider-blog/article176260116.html&ved=0ahUKEwiQi_Ol1-bWAhXGs1QKHXtqCHQQFghFMAw&usg=AOvVaw1vBVxHYHS-yWxqtElbrJ2Z&ampcf=1


Another sign of the protests positive impact.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He quietly knelt.  He did not make this divisive.  That was our POTUS Pussy Grabber.


Of course only when Trump chimed in. Nothing was said against his kneeling prior. 

Re-write history much?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Another sign of the protests positive impact.


No its a sign that the previous form of "protest" was a gross miscalculation.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> BTW the original intent by Kapernick was to put a spotlight on police reform based around targeting & profiling...
> 
> What is the discussion centered around today?
> 
> Conclusion...his choice of vehicle to promote his "cause" failed... miserably


Police reform, if you ask the protesters.  Now if you ask the politicians, you get a different answer.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> No its a sign that the previous form of "protest" was a gross miscalculation.


Coocoo.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Meds?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Police reform, if you ask the protesters.  Now if you ask the politicians, you get a different answer.


Can someone other than senile guy in the rocking chair respond?


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And tell us all how taking a knee during the anthem addrsses any of those issues?


You're kidding right?  It's been the topic of discussion here and Nationwide, since he first did it.  I would say it was one of the most successful protests ever.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who told you that?


Do you want Muslim immigrants and refugees to come here?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Of course only when Trump chimed in. Nothing was said against his kneeling prior.
> 
> Re-write history much?


He was a bit of an island before POTUS decided to use this as a fundraising scheme.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're kidding right?  It's been the topic of discussion here and Nationwide, since he first did it.  I would say it was one of the most successful protests ever.


Wrong again... The discussion is centered around what the American flag stands for and the disrespect many people feel the protesters have towards its meaning. Any meaningful discussion around police profiling has long gone out the window.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Can someone other than senile guy in the rocking chair respond?


Now see, that's just a lie and an insult.  Please try harder.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wrong again... The discussion is centered around what the American flag stands for and the disrespect many people feel the protesters have towards its meaning. Any meaningful discussion around police profiling has long gone out the window.


Not in my house.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He was a bit of an island before POTUS decided to use this as a fundraising scheme.


Of course he did. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Now see, that's just a lie and an insult.  Please try harder.


Why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> We and the leaders of our country are discussing it. Kapernick should be proud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He quietly knelt.  He did not make this divisive.  That was our POTUS Pussy Grabber.


Tell that to Goodell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're kidding right?  It's been the topic of discussion here and Nationwide, since he first did it.  I would say it was one of the most successful protests ever.


That is why the NFL is now saying stand up? That's why the rating stink?


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wrong again...


I think you meant to say, "I disagree", your opinion is not fact.  The entire discussion is and has been a main topic all over the place.  Just because at this very second, Police brutality against blacks isn't being discussed "right here", doesn't mean it isn't being discussed.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is why the NFL is now saying stand up? That's why the rating stink?


Who told you that the ratings stink?  Breitbart?

Sucker.


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why?


Please continue.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is why I'm saying stand up


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Who told you that the ratings stink?  Breitbart?
> 
> Sucker.


No, the Commissioner did...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He quietly knelt.  He did not make this divisive.  That was our POTUS Pussy Grabber.


So if he "quietly " knelt how did he get his message out? Let's say nobody ever noticed or said anything how would that ever help all the people that he felt were being discriminated against?


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So if he "quietly " knelt how did he get his message out?


Me thinks you're just being argumentative.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> So if he "quietly " knelt how did he get his message out? Let's say nobody ever noticed or said anything how would that ever help all the people that he felt were being discriminated against?


He was asked by a reporter.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2017)

Again.. what if his quite protest went without notice. How would that have benefited the people he was protesting for?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Again.. what if his quite protest went without notice. How would that have benefited the people he was protesting for?


He was a starting QB for the NFL.  I think he figured someone would notice but either way, it was his protest. His enacting of his first amendment rights.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And he couldn't have used a different platform that was not so divisive and achieved similar public awareness?


He's a QB not a Community Organizer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're kidding right?  It's been the topic of discussion here and Nationwide, since he first did it.  I would say it was one of the most successful protests ever.


What made it successful?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He was a starting QB for the NFL.  I think he figured someone would notice but either way, it was his protest. His enacting of his first amendment rights.


Who said that he doesn't have the right to protest?

But I find it hard to believe that this was not the plan all along. It was never designed to be a quiet protest otherwise why protest..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do you want Muslim immigrants and refugees to come here?


Immigrants only if they want to be Americans, refugees not so much. We can't afford to pay American citizen slobs like you to stay home, let alone importing people that can't take care of themselves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


>


So what's patriotic these days? The left has some bizarre answers - 10/10/17 October 10, 2017


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Immigrants only if they want to be Americans, refugees not so much. We can't afford to pay American citizen slobs like you to stay home, let alone importing people that can't take care of themselves.


Like I said, you hate America and what it stands for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He was a starting QB for the NFL.  I think he figured someone would notice but either way, it was his protest. His enacting of his first amendment rights.


....and the owners are exercising their rights not to pay the commie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Like I said, you hate America and what it stands for.


Show me where the Constitution  says we need to take care of the world?


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He's a QB not a Community Organizer.


He was a QB, now he is a community organizer.
Hey, if the Kenyan can do it anyone can, maybe end up being the second worst president evah. Right behind obummer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Fake news. You really think the owners are going to make the players behave if the fans weren't making their lives miserable?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

*Trump: Say, what’s up with this NFL tax break, anyway?*
Ed Morrissey Oct 10, 2017 6:01 PM
Top Pick

MNF lays another egg.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

*Goodell and N.F.L. Owners Break From Players on Anthem Kneeling Fight*

“Like many of our fans, we believe that everyone should stand for the national anthem,” Goodell said in a letter sent to owners on Tuesday.

He added that the league cared about the issues the players are trying to highlight, including social injustice and police brutality toward African-Americans. But he said that “the controversy over the anthem is a barrier to having honest conversations and making real progress on the underlying issues.”
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/10/sports/football/nfl-goodell-anthem-kneeling.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


>


Very pro American.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Who said that he doesn't have the right to protest?
> 
> But I find it hard to believe that this was not the plan all along. It was never designed to be a quiet protest otherwise why protest..


It was one man. Now look at it.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Very pro American.


I know right, it's patriotic to point out how others hate our freedoms.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2017)

"The behavior described by women coming forward cannot be tolerated."
"Their courage and the support of others is critical in helping to stop this kind of behavior." _HRC_


Apparently Hillary 's views on such allegations have "evolved" since her time in the White House...
If she spoke up years ago against this kind of horsecrap, who knows....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was one man. Now look at it.


No it wasn't, Lynch has been doing it for years.
*Marshawn Lynch sometimes stood, sometimes sat for anthem as a ...*
profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/.../marshawn-lynch-sometimes-stood-sometimes-sat-for...


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "The behavior described by women coming forward cannot be tolerated."
> "Their courage and the support of others is critical in helping to stop this kind of behavior." _HRC_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was one man. Now look at it.


Yea.. look at it. How much $$ did the NFL lose out on because of this? And if these guys were so concerned about equal treatment/what the flag represents/social injustices  why didn't they speak out before? Kinda funny how the top 2% of income earners are complaining about perceived  inequality.  

But yes Andy, in this country everyone is free to protest. People just need to understand that there may be unforseen consequences that they don't like.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Who told you that the ratings stink?  Breitbart?
> 
> Sucker.


Please continue to share your ignorance. Your slipping, try to keep up.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> And if these guys were so concerned about equal treatment/what the flag represents/social injustices  *why didn't they speak out before?*


BLM has been doing it for awhile...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No it wasn't, Lynch has been doing it for years.
> *Marshawn Lynch sometimes stood, sometimes sat for anthem as a ...*
> profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/.../marshawn-lynch-sometimes-stood-sometimes-sat-for...


Lynch did not kneel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Lynch did not kneel.


I cannot see much difference in the two, disrespect is disrespect.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I cannot see much difference in the two, disrespect is disrespect.


Of course you can't see the difference. That is no surprise.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> BLM has been doing it for awhile...


And where was your voice during all these injustices? Oh ya on this forum. Way to save the world Wez.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Of course you can't see the difference. That is no surprise.


Why do you think lynch was doing it?


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And where was your voice during all these injustices? Oh ya on this forum. Way to save the world Wez.


Lol, wtf?  Thanks for telling me on a soccer forum, that I should do more than talk on a soccer forum.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wrong again... The discussion is centered around what the American flag stands for and the disrespect many people feel the protesters have towards its meaning. Any meaningful discussion around police profiling has long gone out the window.


You really are wearing blinders aren't you? You have no idea whatsoever, hilarious.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you think lynch was doing it?


because he just did not give a shit.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He quietly knelt.  He did not make this divisive.  That was our POTUS Pussy Grabber.


*His girlfriend goaded him, and now we are here today as a result of her/his ignorance, the other players*
*stupidity and the owners/NFL inability to stand up to ignorant THUGS !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He was a bit of an island before POTUS decided to use this as a fundraising scheme.



*LIAR !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, wtf?  Thanks for telling me on a soccer forum, that I should do more than talk on a soccer forum.


What have you done?


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> I think you meant to say, "I disagree", your opinion is not fact.  The entire discussion is and has been a main topic all over the place.  Just because at this very second, Police brutality against blacks isn't being discussed "right here", doesn't mean it isn't being discussed.


*Oh his Opinion is Fact !*

*And the NFL wants to change the narrative *
*so bad because they can taste the financial losses !*
*The losses that center around Colin Kaepernick ...*
*he is the stinky shoe that was thrown in the works*
*that Management left instead of removing it.*
*The NFL is hurting, and with each day it gets worse....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He *was* a starting QB for the NFL.  I think he figured someone would notice but either way, it was his protest. His enacting of his first amendment rights.



*That's right !*

*" Was ! "*


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> Like I said, you hate America and what it stands for.



*No.....and I think I can speak for multiple people.*

*We dislike assholes like you who want to fundamentally change the *
*Country into some kind of Communist Fantasy.*
*You use " Duck " speak to twist reality, your hatred of America as it is *
*very obvious.*

*Just make sure you've picked the correct side when Civil Unrest comes *
*about !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> BLM has been doing it for awhile...



*Yes for awhile they have Lied about the Truth and caused considerable damage to*
*both property and human life .*


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What have you done?


What have you done?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> What have you done?


Haha absolutely nothing. Why do you ask?  I'm not the one on here daily though complaining Trump is causing catastrophic peril.

So judging by your response you are doing nothing more than bitch & complain while maintaining of course the highest of moral righteous. Typical you and your other nutters on here.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha absolutely nothing. Why do you ask?  I'm not the one on here daily though complaining Trump is causing catastrophic peril.
> 
> So judging by your response you are doing nothing more than bitch & complain while maintaining of course the highest of moral righteous. Typical you and your other nutters on here.


I'm not the victim of Police brutality, nor am I black, but I understand why people feel the way they do.  I don't discuss here, the intimate details of what I do with my time and money or charitable efforts, what I do with friends, etc.  I do like how you claim I do nothing, while demonstrating nothing but bitching and complaining yourself.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2017)

QUOTE="Wez, post: 124906, member: 6"

I'm not the victim of Police brutality,
*Cite a specific case of " Police Brutality " that demanded *
*destroying property and injuring people over !*

nor am I black,
*Thank God...as you would disgrace a whole*
*group of Humans...*

but I understand why people feel the way they do. 
*No you don't and it's been proven by the way *
*you insult posters Mothers and disparage Prominent *
*Soccer Clubs of SoCal.*

I don't discuss here,
*No you don't, you Bitch 24/7.*

the intimate details of what I do with my time and money or charitable efforts,
*We...Don't care, as you have a very long History of Lying on this Forum. *
*It would just be considered another falsehood presented by Wez The Forum LIAR.*

what I do with friends, etc. 
*Friends ....? You don't have any stinkin Friends.*

I do like how you claim I do nothing,
*You do nothing but steal valuable time from your employer.*
*That you do accomplish.*


while demonstrating nothing but bitching and complaining yourself.
*Self employment has its Freedoms, as many of these*
*conservative posters can attest too.*

/QUOTE


*Poor ....Poor Wez. *
*I think I'll go give my dog an extra treat.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are wearing blinders aren't you? You have no idea whatsoever, hilarious.


Fool.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the victim of Police brutality, nor am I black, but I understand why people feel the way they do.  I don't discuss here, the intimate details of what I do with my time and money or charitable efforts, what I do with friends, etc.  I do like how you claim I do nothing, while demonstrating nothing but bitching and complaining yourself.


Takes bitching to know bitching.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the victim of Police brutality, nor am I black, but I understand why people feel the way they do.  I don't discuss here, the intimate details of what I do with my time and money or charitable efforts, what I do with friends, etc.  I do like how you claim I do nothing, while demonstrating nothing but bitching and complaining yourself.


You are not black but know how black people feel? 
How the fuck can you know? You don't know shit about anything. 
Mr good little fair minded, even keeled, eliteist.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha absolutely nothing. Why do you ask?  I'm not the one on here daily though complaining Trump is causing catastrophic peril.
> 
> So judging by your response you are doing nothing more than bitch & complain while maintaining of course the highest of moral righteous. Typical you and your other nutters on here.


Let me guess.. your commenting about the guy I'm ignoring. The guy who complains about everything and does nothing about it. Well, the guy does complain so that's something...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2017)

Wez said:


> I'm not the victim of Police brutality, nor am I black, but I understand why people feel the way they do.  I don't discuss here, the intimate details of what I do with my time and money or charitable efforts, what I do with friends, etc.  I do like how you claim I do nothing, while demonstrating nothing but bitching and complaining yourself.


U b liar hommie.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Let me guess.. your commenting about the guy I'm ignoring.


Yes, I got one!


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> U b liar hommie.


Show me, liar.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are not black but know how black people feel?


Unlike you, I have black friends that I talk to daily.


----------



## Wez (Oct 10, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Takes bitching to know bitching.


Like the Snowflakes complaining about NFL kneeling...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Unlike you, I have black friends that I talk to daily.


Sure you do, liar. They are just making fun of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Unlike you, I have black friends that I talk to daily.


FBI Cites “Black Identity Extremists” as Domestic Terror Threat
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2017/10/10/fbi-cites-“black-identity-extremists”-domestic-terror-threat/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2017)

Jimmy Carter Decides He Still Has Enough Life Left to Strike One More Blow Against America
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2017/10/10/jimmy-carter-decides-still-enough-life-left-strike-one-blow-america/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2017)

Gotta love the Dems,
Truth, Justice and the Anti American Way.

Wife of Imran Awan, Arrested IT Aide of Debbie Wasserman Schultz, Turns Against Her Husband
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2017/10/10/wife-imran-awan-arrested-wasserman-schultz-aide-turns-husband/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Police reform, if you ask the protesters.  Now if you ask the politicians, you get a different answer.


Politicians with a different answer.  Imagine that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He was a bit of an island before POTUS decided to use this as a fundraising scheme.


How much has he raised?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2017)

Mr high and mighty?

*Kimmel Had Women Guess What Was In His Pants...

'Put Your Mouth On It'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2017)

Who's campaign started in this terrorist's living room?

Humberto Fontova Terrorist Bill Ayres Eulogizes Terrorist Che Guevara on the 50th Anniversary of Che’s Death


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mr high and mighty?
> 
> *Kimmel Had Women Guess What Was In His Pants...*
> 
> *'Put Your Mouth On It'...*


Did he offer them a 3-picture deal?


----------



## Wez (Oct 11, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> All the left nutters complaining about everything freakin thing.


Do you have your nutter brothers in here on ignore?  If you don't, than you are being very selective in what you are choosing to highlight, again.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Like the Snowflakes complaining about NFL kneeling...


Ya just like that...smh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice company you baby killers keep, China, North Korea, Vietnam and Singapore, just to name a few.
*Washington Post fact-checker: Only 7 of 198 nations allow abortion after 20 weeks*
John Sexton Oct 11, 2017 5:01 PM
Top Pick

“We award the elusive Geppetto Checkmark when a factoid surprisingly turns out to be true, as in this case.”


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Do you have your nutter brothers in here on ignore?  If you don't, than you are being very selective in what you are choosing to highlight, again.


Oh that again...smh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2017)

Illegal Alien Accused of Murdering Teen Girl Was in DACA Program
AMP - 14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/10/11/illegal-alien-accused-murdering-teen-girl-daca-program/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiLmpnWoerWAhUC7yYKHR5iAr8QqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw0Yh2UhqiJiwW02YShFDlYo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2017)

Just when I was ready to give up on mankind,





*Detroit’s Black Firefighters Back White Recruit Fired over ‘Racially Insensitive’ Watermelon*
2438 Comments


----------



## xav10 (Oct 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just when I was ready to give up on mankind,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is up to the alleged "offendees" to make the call. I think "Redskins" hangs in because the tribes are ok with it.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It really is up to the alleged "offendees" to make the call. I think "Redskins" hangs in because the tribes are ok with it.


What tribes are ok with it?  I hadn't heard that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2017)

espola said:


> What tribes are ok with it?  I hadn't heard that.


Again...try to keep up E.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/im-dropping-my-protest-of-washingtons-football-team-name/2016/05/19/b09e8e7e-1cfe-11e6-8c7b-6931e66333e7_story.html?utm_term=.a75b4a947420


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 12, 2017)

espola said:


> What tribes are ok with it?  I hadn't heard that.





Multi Sport said:


> Again...try to keep up E.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/im-dropping-my-protest-of-washingtons-football-team-name/2016/05/19/b09e8e7e-1cfe-11e6-8c7b-6931e66333e7_story.html?utm_term=.a75b4a947420


The goofiest logo in pro sports is the Boston Celtics, and nobody seems to find it offensive.
This whole issue was contrived politically correct bullshit.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Again...try to keep up E.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/im-dropping-my-protest-of-washingtons-football-team-name/2016/05/19/b09e8e7e-1cfe-11e6-8c7b-6931e66333e7_story.html?utm_term=.a75b4a947420


Indeed.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/jay-rosenstein/how-do-native-americans-really-feel-about-redskins-nickname_b_10199688.html


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The goofiest logo in pro sports is the Boston Celtics, and nobody seems to find it offensive.
> This whole issue was contrived politically correct bullshit.


I'm Irish, kindasorta and I like the way the Celtic mascot is portrayed.  If you want to know whether "redskins" is offensive to Native Americans, go ask some.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 12, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm Irish, kindasorta and I like the way the Celtic mascot is portrayed.  If you want to know whether "redskins" is offensive to Native Americans, go ask some.


Not following along are you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The goofiest logo in pro sports is the Boston Celtics, and nobody seems to find it offensive.
> This whole issue was contrived politically correct bullshit.


Good article.
Racism called by white pc wankers where non exists...and where the so called victim of the so called racism is unaware that any had occurred...
Politically correct progressive nonsense...
Brilliant!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 12, 2017)

espola said:


> Indeed.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/jay-rosenstein/how-do-native-americans-really-feel-about-redskins-nickname_b_10199688.html


Fake news.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 12, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm Irish, kindasorta and I like the way the Celtic mascot is portrayed.  If you want to know whether "redskins" is offensive to Native Americans, go ask some.


I have...working on my second dialysis project in Oklahoma, the ones I've spoke to about it laughed...


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake news.


Which part?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Like the Snowflakes complaining about NFL kneeling...


Tell that to Taya Kyle face....


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell that to Taya Kyle face....


I see you dropped the Tillman reference...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> I see you dropped the Tillman reference...


I see you understand what I'm talking about....
Marie Tillman doesn't want her husband to be used as a political tool. I can appreciate that.
Seems as if our National Anthem is being used as a political tool...
I can add him back if you want.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I see you understand what I'm talking about....
> Marie Tillman doesn't want her husband to be used as a political tool. I can appreciate that.
> Seems as if our National Anthem is being used as a political tool...
> I can add him back if you want.


No need to add back any serviceman or spouse / widow.... the kneeling isn't about disrespect to flag, military, Country, etc.  That's the narrative of small minded people who don't like to be made to feel uncomfortable by peaceful protest.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It really is up to the alleged "offendees" to make the call. I think "Redskins" hangs in because the tribes are ok with it.


*You chase ambulances ?*


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm Irish, kindasorta and I like the way the Celtic mascot is portrayed.  If you want to know whether "redskins" is offensive to Native Americans, go ask some.


*Oh for heavens sake.*
*Now the dialect......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> No need to add back any serviceman or spouse / widow.... the kneeling isn't about disrespect to flag, military, Country, etc.  That's the narrative of small minded people who don't like to be made to feel uncomfortable by peaceful protest.


What exactly is he protesting?
Why do they only do it during the National Anthem.
Why did he wear socks with pigs as policeman?
Why do you continue to be anti American?


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why did he wear socks with pigs as policeman?


I am curious, now that this issue has gone viral, if he views that as a mistake.  If you feel very strongly that Police brutalize and kill your race, it makes sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> I am curious, now that this issue has gone viral, if he views that as a mistake.  If you feel very strongly that Police brutalize and kill your race, it makes sense.


The POPO kill and brutalize more non blacks than blacks.
You have no answers?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> I am curious, now that this issue has gone viral, if he views that as a mistake.  If you feel very strongly that Police brutalize and kill your race, it makes sense.


You think his statement applies to all police officers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You think his statement applies to all police officers?


That's how anti American Wez thinks, they are all racist killers of blacks.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You think his statement applies to all police officers?


No, obviously the socks demean all Police, which is of course wrong.  If you believe good cops should be cleaning their own houses, a "blue wall" concern, than maybe you wear the socks, who knows.  I wouldn't wear them.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The POPO kill and brutalize more non blacks than blacks.


Well, blacks are 13% of the population, so that should be the case.  Proportionally though...


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, obviously the socks demean all Police, which is of course wrong.  If you believe good cops should be cleaning their own houses, a "blue wall" concern, than maybe you wear the socks, who knows.  I wouldn't wear them.



*You bought em......*


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Well, blacks are 13% of the population, so that should be the case.  Proportionally though...


*Democrats have treated the one sector you describe as their whipping boys and it shows......*

*Democrats have subjected one class of humans to more humiliation than any other*
*through out our American History. *

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2017)

Speaking of criminals, this should surprise no one, one lawless bastard.

*No Obama documents in Obama presidential library?*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, obviously the socks demean all Police, which is of course wrong.


I'll leave it with your words above. Enough said.


----------



## Wez (Oct 12, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I'll leave it with your words above. Enough said.


It's funny how people assume decisions in life should be made unemotionally and logical, yet here we are with a human molotov crook in office.  The same emotions that got us dump, get us protests against Police Brutality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's funny how people assume decisions in life should be made unemotionally and logical, yet here we are with a human molotov crook in office.  The same emotions that got us dump, get us protests against Police Brutality.


The shitty job Obama did and the lawless way he did it and the shitty candidate you nominated got us Trump. You fucked it up so bad that you woke the silent, moral majority and we say enough bullshit. That is why you have Trump.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's funny how people assume decisions in life should be made unemotionally and logical, yet here we are with a human molotov crook in office.  The same emotions that got us dump, get us protests against Police Brutality.


Wow you made a pretzel out of that discussion. Well I tried.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 12, 2017)

When cooking lamb, get the 5.5 lb. boneless leg in the net.
Take out of the fridge and marinate with fresh oranges, rosemary, thyme, parsley, garlic,olive oil, half a habanero (sans seeds), and salt and pepper. (leave net on)
If you have a bullet mixer, it really helps.
cut up potatoes, season and oil, and place around lamb in roasting pan.
Leave it for at least an hour to assume room temp, and then plunge it into a 425 degree oven for an hour.

It should be rare to medium rare at this point. let it rest.
Slice and eat the delicious meat.

The leftover lamb is put into fridge along with leftover potatoes.

After two days, take lamb out, chop into chunks, and marinate again, using the same method.
Place chunks on skewers with leftover potatoes, mushrooms, onions, bell peppers, and pineapple, and grill on an open wood flame, just until seared perfectly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When cooking lamb, get the 5.5 lb. boneless leg in the net.
> Take out of the fridge and marinate with fresh oranges, rosemary, thyme, parsley, garlic,olive oil, half a habanero (sans seeds), and salt and pepper. (leave net on)
> If you have a bullet mixer, it really helps.
> cut up potatoes, season and oil, and place around lamb in roasting pan.
> ...


We could have one hell of a cookout, probably too much red meat for the sissies in here though.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2017)

*When cookin Bob, put the burner on high.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We could have one hell of a cookout, probably too much red meat for the sissies in here though.


I call em my, "MAGA lamb kabobs".
Had em tonight, and they are pretty damn good.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 12, 2017)

nononono said:


> *When cookin Bob, put the burner on high.*


Bob's done.
Too many Dos Equis, and not enough beard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

FIVE ILLEGAL ALIEN MS-13 MEMBERS CHARGED IN MD WOMAN’S MURDER
http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/10/12/five-illegal-alien-ms-13-members-charged-maryland-womans-murder/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

LEFTISTS BOYCOTT ESPN
http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/10/12/liberals-launch-boycott-espn-suspending-host-jemele-hill/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

School Coach Branded Racist for Calling Thugs 'Thugs'
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/10/school_coach_branded_racist_for_calling_thugs_thugs.html


----------



## xav10 (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> LEFTISTS BOYCOTT ESPN
> http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2017/10/12/liberals-launch-boycott-espn-suspending-host-jemele-hill/


If the left is boycotting ESPN and the right is boycotting the NFL, here's hoping we all meet up at Fox Soccer!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's funny how people assume decisions in life should be made unemotionally and logical, yet here we are with a human molotov crook in office.  The same emotions that got us dump, get us protests against Police Brutality.


Yes, but, there is there are different ways to protest. It depends on how and who you are when you protest for some people. Remember, amongst that throng of nazis and white supremacists were some fine people simple protesting, with torches shouting out racially inspired slogans, that were simply protesting the taking down of their cherished symbol of halcyon days gone by and the keeping in their place of cheap labor (you do need to provide the basics for slaves, food, limited clothing, water and lots of whips and chains!).

There is the right to protest and there is the white way to protest . . . and, "We'll tell ya how ya can protest, when and where, now quit making a bother, get up off your knee and go make me some money! I mean win a championship!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, but, there is there are different ways to protest. It depends on how and who you are when you protest for some people. Remember, amongst that throng of nazis and white supremacists were some fine people simple protesting, with torches shouting out racially inspired slogans, that were simply protesting the taking down of their cherished symbol of halcyon days gone by and the keeping in their place of cheap labor (you do need to provide the basics for slaves, food, limited clothing, water and lots of whips and chains!).
> 
> There is the right to protest and there is the white way to protest . . . and, "We'll tell ya how ya can protest, when and where, now quit making a bother, get up off your knee and go make me some money! I mean win a championship!"


Everything was fine until the left showed up. Knives and clubs in hand.
Does your Union approve of those tactics? Nevermind, we all know that answer. Go back to work Union Boy, isn't it break time? Remember, don't work too hard or too fast, you might make your union brothers look bad.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everything was fine until the left showed up.


"Everything was fine"  Nazis and KKK screaming racist hate brazenly in our city streets and everything is fine???  You sir, are a piece of shit.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Everything was fine"  Nazis and KKK screaming racist hate brazenly in our city streets and everything is fine???  You sir, are a piece of shit.


Anywhere Nazis are chanting, it's absolutely ok to go kick the shit out of them. They condone mass murder. If you want to say the same thing about Stalinists, that's fine too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Everything was fine"  Nazis and KKK screaming racist hate brazenly in our city streets and everything is fine???  You sir, are a piece of shit.


I guess free speech only applies to blk Nfl players and the antifa fascists?
You are still a dick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Anywhere Nazis are chanting, it's absolutely ok to go kick the shit out of them. They condone mass murder. If you want to say the same thing about Stalinists, that's fine too.


We have a first amendment, and laws against assault.
Nazis have always had their little marches.
Do you understand what an idiot you are?
They dress up in their little uniforms and all fifty of em march down the street, and then they go away until next year.
You people give them too much cred.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Anywhere Nazis are chanting, it's absolutely ok to go kick the shit out of them. They condone mass murder. If you want to say the same thing about Stalinists, that's fine too.


I don't agree with any of them and I don't think you can compare these wanabe Nazis to the real deal way back when.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We have a first amendment, and laws against assault.
> Nazis have always had their little marches.
> They dress up in their little uniforms and all fifty of em march down the street, and then they go away until next year.
> You people give them too much cred.


fair points, both of them. see, you're not an idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> fair points, both of them. see, you're not an idiot.


I know.
Wish I could say the same about you.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know.
> Wish I could say the same about you.


fortunately, i don't give a shit what you think of me.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

xav10 said:


> fortunately, i don't give a shit what you think of me.


But boy you do murder the King's English.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> But boy you do murder the King's English.


Fake attorneys will do that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh how we have grown to love the left,
Flashback Video: Barbara Walters Scolds Corey Feldman For Calling Out Hollywood Pedophilia


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess free speech only applies to blk Nfl players and the antifa fascists?


It applies to everyone but that's got nothing to do with everything being fine.  

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2016/12/hate_in_america_a_list_of_racism_bigotry_and_abuse_since_the_election.html

_"Since the election of President Donald Trump, news outlets and social media accounts have swelled with reports of swastikas at schools, racist taunts, and other hate-fueled attacks and acts of intimidation. The Southern Poverty Law Center, which has aggregated media reports and gathered submissions from its website, catalogued 1064 such incidents, 13 of which were later debunked as false reports, in the first month after Trump won the presidency. (Twenty-six of those incidents were perpetrated against Trump supporters.)"_

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Flashback Video: Paltrow To Letterman About Weinstein, 'He Will Coerce You To Do A Thing Or Two' By Chase Stephens


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake attorneys will do that.


Rat is the worst though. Man he likes commas.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Everything was fine"  Nazis and KKK screaming racist hate brazenly in our city streets and everything is fine???  You sir, are a piece of shit.


Those jack asses have been marching in the streets for decades...they make up less than 1% of the population.
They are nothing more than an ugly annoyance....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> It applies to everyone but that's got nothing to do with everything being fine.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2016/12/hate_in_america_a_list_of_racism_bigotry_and_abuse_since_the_election.html
> 
> ...


It didn't, but this will.
*12 Ways The Southern Poverty Law Center Is A Scam To Profit From ...*
thefederalist.com/.../12-ways-southern-poverty-law-center-scam-profit-hate-mongering/


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> It applies to everyone but that's got nothing to do with everything being fine.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2016/12/hate_in_america_a_list_of_racism_bigotry_and_abuse_since_the_election.html
> 
> ...


SPLC? Very reputable outfit. Thanks for sharing Wez and proving your complete stretch to prove yourself" right".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Rat is the worst though. Man he likes commas.


He has to stop and ask his union boss what to say next.
Do you remember Obama off the prompter? Painfulllll.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> SPLC? Very reputable outfit. Thanks for sharing Wez and proving your complete stretch to prove yourself" right".


I like the way bear thinks, See post #9232.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It didn't, but this will.
> *12 Ways The Southern Poverty Law Center Is A Scam To Profit From ...*
> thefederalist.com/.../12-ways-southern-poverty-law-center-scam-profit-hate-mongering/


SPLC gets some stuff wrong, but they do research that nobody else does and are used by people from both sides of the fence.  Nobody else does what they do.  Stop rejecting reality.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> SPLC? Very reputable outfit. Thanks for sharing Wez and proving your complete stretch to prove yourself" right".





Wez said:


> SPLC gets some stuff wrong, but they do research that nobody else does and are used by people from both sides of the fence.  Nobody else does what they do.  Stop rejecting reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Boy Oh Boy, the left sure is creepy.

*Amazon Studios chief suspended after sexual *


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess free speech only applies to blk Nfl players and the antifa fascists?
> You are still a dick.


"Free speech" has consequences.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> SPLC gets some stuff wrong, but they do research that nobody else does and are used by people from both sides of the fence.  Nobody else does what they do.  Stop rejecting reality.


Some of its BS, some of its spot on. You of course are the self anointed arbitrator to decide which. Got it.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

espola said:


> "Free speech" has consequences.


Sure does. Just ask the families of the police officers gunned down in Dallas protecting BLM "free speech".


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Some of its BS, some of its spot on. You of course are the self appointed arbitrator to decide which. Got it.


Sure because it's much more reasonable to dismiss everything they do for partisan reasons.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We have a first amendment, and laws against assault.
> Nazis have always had their little marches.
> Do you understand what an idiot you are?
> They dress up in their little uniforms and all fifty of em march down the street, and then they go away until next year.
> You people give them too much cred.


When Hitler was assigned by the Reichswehr "Education and Propaganda Department" to infiltrate the Nazis, there were fewer than 60 active members.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't agree with any of them and I don't think you can compare these wanabe Nazis to the real deal way back when.


Ignoramus.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sure does. Just ask the families of the police officers gunned down in Dallas protecting BLM "free speech".


Good point, maybe we should consider some gun controls?  The police weapons didn't seem to help.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sure because it's much more reasonable to dismiss everything they do for partisan reasons.


Breibart?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good point, maybe we should consider some gun controls?  The police weapons didn't seem to help.


Stay on subject. Don't make another pretzel.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Breibart?


Breitbart gets some stuff right, I read their stuff occasionally.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good point, maybe we should consider some gun controls?  The police weapons didn't seem to help.


Especially when you get shot in the back.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Especially when you get shot in the back.


It's usually the stuff you're not expecting that gets ya.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Breitbart gets some stuff right, I read their stuff occasionally.


Because I post it, you complain about it constantly.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because I post it, you complain about it constantly.


I read hardly any of your stuff, I'm talking about actual friends of mine who know me and send me stuff from Breitbart that isn't partisan garbage.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Breitbart gets some stuff right, I read their stuff occasionally.


We will store that post for future reference. Not sure if your minions feel the same.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> I read hardly any of your stuff, I'm talking about actual friends of mine who know me and send me stuff from Breitbart that isn't partisan garbage.


So as long as Breitbart is being "partisan", aka posting stories that fit your narrative, it isn't garbage. The rest is alt right garbage. Got it.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's usually the stuff you're not expecting that gets ya.


Like getting run over.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> So as long as Breitbart is being "partisan", aka posting stories that fit your narrative, it isn't garbage. The rest is alt right garbage. Got it.


Much of their content is fake news.  Not necessarily false information but stories that do nothing but inspire hate and contempt, that aren't real news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> I read hardly any of your stuff, I'm talking about actual friends of mine who know me and send me stuff from Breitbart that isn't partisan garbage.


You are not my friend?


*Does this mean we aren't friends anymore? - YouTube*
▶ 1:08


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> We will store that post for future reference. Not sure if your minions feel the same.


Lets ask the head troll, E-Reader.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Much of their content is fake news.  Not necessarily false information but stories that do nothing but inspire hate and contempt, that aren't real news.


Please post a couple of those hate and contempt inspiring stories so that we might all judge them.
Thank you.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Please post a couple of those hate and contempt inspiring stories so that we might all judge them.
> Thank you.


No I won't be doing any busy work, you can go to Breitbart and decide for yourself.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> I read hardly any of your stuff, I'm talking about actual friends of mine who know me and send me stuff from Breitbart that isn't partisan garbage.



*LIAR...Bottom feeders have no friends.*


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Much of their content is fake news.  Not necessarily false information but stories that do nothing but inspire hate and contempt, that aren't real news.


Wez logic...Fake news is not necessarily false information.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wez logic...Fake news is not necessarily false information.


Stories that appeal to emotions, not content that would be considered important or useful.  Not news, just stories meant to drive emotions.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> No I won't be doing any busy work, you can go to Breitbart and decide for yourself.


You made a claim yet won't back it up with examples....you obviously had a story or two in mind. Or not.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Stories that appeal to emotions, not content that would be considered important or useful.  Not news, just stories meant to drive emotions.


Well neither of those examples would be considered fake news now would they. You are quite the contortionist.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You made a claim yet won't back it up with examples....you obviously had a story or two in mind. Or not.


Breitbart has taken to posting stories of minorities committing crimes and highlighting the extremes in Society and pitching them as if it's a significant and growing problem, instead of just oddball one offs.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Stories that appeal to emotions, not content that would be considered important or useful.  Not news, just stories meant to drive emotions.


And of course all the alt left crap news organizations report just facts without a tinge of emotional interjection or personnel bias...ya frekin right.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Well neither of those examples would be considered fake news now would they. You are quite the contortionist.


Speaking of pretzels...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Breitbart has taken to posting stories of minorities committing crimes and highlighting the extremes in Society and pitching them as if it's a significant and growing problem, instead of just oddball one offs.


Sort of like cops killing minorities?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Speaking of pretzels...


*Do you even remember what you type? Let me help you:*

Wez said: ↑
"Much of their content is fake news. Not necessarily false information but stories that do nothing but inspire hate and contempt, that aren't real news".

*Then...
*
Wez said: ↑
"Stories that appeal to emotions, not content that would be considered important or useful. Not news, just stories meant to drive emotions".

*Please wez stay from shiny objects.*


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> *Do you even remember what you type? Let me help you:*
> 
> Wez said: ↑
> "Much of their content is fake news. Not necessarily false information but stories that do nothing but inspire hate and contempt, that aren't real news".
> ...


How are those two statements inconsistent?  Are you high?  I'm starting to feel trolled...


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sort of like cops killing minorities?


If sporadic and proportional yea, but it's not and our prisons are filled with minorities.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> How are those two statements inconsistent?  Are you high?  I'm starting to feel trolled...


Not trolling wez. Your 2 statements are NOT consistent. They're conflicting. Definition of fake news is a LIE.  You know fake as in not real?

Now look at your statement. How can something be fake-not real and be also "not necessarily false"? I don't who is dumber you writing it or me taking the time trying to explain it to you.

"*Much* of their content is *fake news*. *Not necessarily false information* but stories that do nothing but inspire hate and contempt, that aren't real news".


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not trolling wez. Your 2 statements are NOT consistent. They're conflicting. Definition of fake news is a LIE.  You know fake as in not real?
> 
> Now look at your statement. How can something be fake-not real and be also "not necessarily false"? I don't who is dumber you writing it or me taking the time trying to explain it to you.
> 
> "*Much* of their content is *fake news*. *Not necessarily false information* but stories that do nothing but inspire hate and contempt, that aren't real news".


That's one way to look at it, or, like I described, they are masquerading hate stories as actual news.  It seems like news, but it's not, aka, "fake news".

Do you have anything to do other than put others comments under a microscope?  How bout you stick your neck out with some original content and let's put it under the magnifying glass.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not trolling wez. Your 2 statements are NOT consistent. They're conflicting. Definition of fake news is a LIE.  You know fake as in not real?
> 
> Now look at your statement. How can something be fake-not real and be also "not necessarily false"? I don't who is dumber you writing it or me taking the time trying to explain it to you.
> 
> "*Much* of their content is *fake news*. *Not necessarily false information* but stories that do nothing but inspire hate and contempt, that aren't real news".


http://www.snopes.com/tag/breitbart/


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's one way to look at it, or, like I described, they are masquerading hate stories as actual news.  It seems like news, but it's not, aka, "fake news".
> 
> Do you have anything to do other than put others comments under a microscope?  How bout you stick your neck out with some original content and let's put it under the magnifying glass.


Sorry need a tissue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> No I won't be doing any busy work, QUOTE]Yes we know.  The snopes article not saying what you said it did about the FEE article and your boy Bill as an example.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Please post a couple of those hate and contempt inspiring stories so that we might all judge them.
> Thank you.


He'll clam up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Stories that appeal to emotions, not content that would be considered important or useful.  Not news, just stories meant to drive emotions.


Oh good you like focusing on what you think is being implied.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> How bout you stick your neck out with some original content and let's put it under the magnifying glass.


Says the meme master.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh good you like focusing on what you think is being implied.


Don't confuse the confused.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says the meme master.


Says the master spammer


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> If sporadic and proportional yea, but it's not and our prisons are filled with minorities.


If you can't do the time don't do the crime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the master spammer


I don't think you have ever had an original thought, evah.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

QUOTE="Wez, post: 125868, member: 6"

	
	
		
		
	


	




/QUOTE

*I'll be God Damned....Wez got one of his crayon drawings to load on the SoCal Forum...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

How creepy can the left be?
*Hollywood Unravels: Clooney Accused of Helping Blacklist Actress Who Complained of Sexual Harassment

Update: Denial*

George Clooney has been accused of helping “blacklist” an actress after she complained of sexual and racial harassment.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How creepy can the left be?
> *Hollywood Unravels: Clooney Accused of Helping Blacklist Actress Who Complained of Sexual Harassment*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/10/13/george-clooney-accused-helping-blacklist-actress-complaints-sexual-harassment/*
> *Update: Denial*
> ...



*Real Creepy.....Wait til the expose comes out on Hillary Rodham Clinton and her sidekick " Weiner's Wife ".*


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think you have ever had an original thought, evah.


I was first to call you the racist pos you are....boom!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 13, 2017)

espola said:


> When Hitler was assigned by the Reichswehr "Education and Propaganda Department" to infiltrate the Nazis, there were fewer than 60 active members.


So the government sent Hitler to infiltrate the nazis.
How did that work out?


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you can't do the time don't do the crime.


Meanwhile the real criminals are getting elected SCROTUS.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

*The Clinton's have been extorting Money from Hollywood for Decades, I think *
*they have just been out played in " Their " 2 Dimensional Chess by Trump with*
*his 3 Dimensional Chess.*

*The Problem I worry about now is all out Violence from the Liberals after having *
*been exposed this bad.....The ball is rolling down hill collecting every Democrat *
*on the way !*

*What's the ball you say ?*

*The Paki Bros/Debbie Wasserman Schultz scandal !!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> I was first to call you the racist pos you are....boom!


*No .....you hurled your own problem poop at others, that might be a first.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Ex attorney general, whoretta lynch is a lying bitch, not the first one out of the Obama administration.
*FBI Finds Clinton-Lynch Tarmac Docs; Previously Claimed Didn't Have...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> I was first to call you the racist pos you are....boom!


That's not very friendly.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So the government sent Hitler to infiltrate the nazis.
> How did that work out?


The Army,t.  They got what they wanted, up to a point.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

espola said:


> When Hitler was assigned by the Reichswehr "Education and Propaganda Department" to infiltrate the Nazis, there were fewer than 60 active members.


*LIAR !*

*The Truth is :*

*The NAZI Party didn't exist until he infiltrated it and created it.*
*It was the German Workers Party at the time.*
*His imprisonment followed this move......*

*Spola do you high doses of Meds or something, you have a steady *
*stream of ignorant lies you post ?*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 13, 2017)

espola said:


> The Army,t.  They got what they wanted, up to a point.


What does that mean? (in English)


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's not very friendly.



*He sits at the far end of the fields under a small umbrella.*
*Very unsocial.*


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does that mean? (in English)


After the Nazis came into power, they secretly, in violation of the Versailles treaty, built up the German armed forces, including creating a new Luftwaffe in the guise of civilian flying clubs.  They loved that.

Near the end, they realized how destructive he was, and it was officers of the German Army who tried to assassinate him several times.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 13, 2017)

espola said:


> After the Nazis came into power, they secretly, in violation of the Versailles treaty, built up the German armed forces, including creating a new Luftwaffe in the guise of civilian flying clubs.  They loved that.
> 
> Near the end, they realized how destructive he was, and it was officers of the German Army who tried to assassinate him several times.


I didnt ask for your version of a history lesson, I asked what you meant by, " The army, t. they got what they wanted up to a point'


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt ask for your version of a history lesson, I asked what you meant by, " The army, t. they got what they wanted up to a point'


The "army.t" was a typo.  I explained the rest.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 13, 2017)

espola said:


> The "army.t" was a typo.  I explained the rest.


So how did it work out?
(The government infiltrating the nazis with secret agent hitler)


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

espola said:


> After the Nazis came into power, they secretly, in violation of the Versailles treaty, built up the German armed forces, including creating a new Luftwaffe in the guise of civilian flying clubs.  They loved that.
> 
> Near the end, they realized how destructive he was, and it was officers of the German Army who tried to assassinate him several times.



*OMG ....Spola....yur like a ping pong ball in a refrigerator box....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2017)

nononono said:


> *He sits at the far end of the fields under a small umbrella.*
> *Very unsocial.*


Not his choice, I am sure.


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not his choice, I am sure.



*Should keep his big Forum Mouth shut while " Paying " for Club Soccer...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2017)

. . . and now for something totally different and uplifting, real Americans helping real Americans when they need it most, BRAVO!

http://taskandpurpose.com/vets-become-aid-workers-puerto-rico/


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So how did it work out?
> (The government infiltrating the nazis with secret agent hitler)


It was the Army who sent Hitler, not the "government".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and now for something totally different and uplifting, real Americans helping real Americans when they need it most, BRAVO!
> 
> http://taskandpurpose.com/vets-become-aid-workers-puerto-rico/


"Supplies are there"
Puerto Rico needs to step up and get them out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 13, 2017)

espola said:


> It was the Army who sent Hitler, not the "government".


It was a private army?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Supplies are there"
> Puerto Rico needs to step up and get them out.


Is that what Trump has told you to say without any thinking on your own? Typical.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what Trump has told you to say without any thinking on your own? Typical.


No, the guy in the video you posted told me.

"supplies are there" 
"We've seen them"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2017)

http://taskandpurpose.com/president-trump-no-idea-evening-colors-started/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, the guy in the video you posted told me.
> 
> "supplies are there"
> "We've seen them"


Someday you may wake up from your current stupor . . . aka do you need everything spelled out for you?


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

espola said:


> It was the Army who sent Hitler, not the "government".



*Witness " Jap " as he tries to fill one hole with shit from another....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Someday you may wake up from your current stupor . . . aka do you need everything spelled out for you?



*Teamsters Union is responsible for all the Misery in Puerto Rico, No one else !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Someday you may wake up from your current stupor . . . aka do you need everything spelled out for you?


Someday you may find your way out of your maze Iʻole.


----------



## Wez (Oct 13, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155108574539205


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a private army?


Taking Izzy lessons?


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://taskandpurpose.com/president-trump-no-idea-evening-colors-started/


When Colors is played on a Navy base, cars come to a stop and people salute in the direction of the nearest flag.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, the guy in the video you posted told me.
> 
> "supplies are there"
> "We've seen them"


http://www.snopes.com/puerto-rico-teamsters/


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2017)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155108574539205


Tomi doesn't need facts, and her audience doesn't care.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

espola said:


> Tomi doesn't need facts, and her audience doesn't care.


Irony Alert.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

Wrecking the NFL and now the Boy Scouts
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/10/wrecking_the_nfl_and_now_the_boy_scouts.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2017)

espola said:


> http://www.snopes.com/puerto-rico-teamsters/


I didnt say anything about teamsters.
I just repeated verbatim, what the guys in rat's video said.

They said the supplies are there, we've seen them, and the hold up seems to be some kind of red tape. They dont know where the red tape is coming from but the mayor of that particular area is not at fault.
That seems to be their message.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt say anything about teamsters.
> I just repeated verbatim, what the guys in rat's video said.
> 
> They said the supplies are there, we've seen them, and the hold up seems to be some kind of red tape. They dont know where the red tape is coming from but the mayor of that particular area is not at fault.
> That seems to be their message.


Espola doesn't read what he post.  Why would he read what you post?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Espola doesn't read what he post.  Why would he read what you post?


Espola is an old fool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155108574539205


Well said Wez.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wrecking the NFL and now the Boy Scouts
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/10/wrecking_the_nfl_and_now_the_boy_scouts.html


Someday you will realize you are being lead around by the nose.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Someday you will realize you are being lead around by the nose.


Kinda like being in an endless maze.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2017)

Ask not what your country can do for you, ask how you can help make America great again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Someday you will realize you are being lead around by the nose.


I might believe you if you weren't the resident mindless union dude. You do recall you voted for Hillary after 8 years of the Kenyan, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I might believe you if you weren't the resident mindless union dude. You do recall you voted for Hillary after 8 years of the Kenyan, right?


I know, I know, you are and have been a victim for so long and now seek retribution, longing to go back to a time of White Christian superiority  . . . a time when women and minorities knew their place. A time when anyone not of the majority stayed in their perspective closet. Those times are long gone, cling as hard as you can those days are over, time to learn how to share with others little boy. Grow up and be a man you scared, shivering little panty waist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, I know, you are and have been a victim for so long and now seek retribution, longing to go back to a time of White Christian superiority  . . . a time when women and minorities knew their place. A time when anyone not of the majority stayed in their perspective closet. Those times are long gone, cling as hard as you can those days are over, time to learn how to share with others little boy. Grow up and be a man you scared, shivering little panty waist.


Is this the same guy that scurried off to the safe zone a year ago?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is this the same guy that scurried off to the safe zone a year ago?


I might actually respond to you sometimes on posts like the above, if I had any idea what you were babbling about. You constantly just make things up and run with them, as do your little friends, ah the age of Trump, where now complete BS and lying your ass off are an accepted way of dealing (or actually not dealing with things) with a reality you don't like. Ramble on poi boy, ramble on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I might actually respond to you sometimes on posts like the above, if I had any idea what you were babbling about. You constantly just make things up and run with them, as do your little friends, ah the age of Trump, where now complete BS and lying your ass off are an accepted way of dealing (or actually not dealing with things) with a reality you don't like. Ramble on poi boy, ramble on.


Less is more I'ole.  I'm good with Poi boy.  Had some last night with some fried sardines and onions!!  Freakin' ono!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, I know, you are and have been a victim for so long and now seek retribution, longing to go back to a time of White Christian superiority  . . . a time when women and minorities knew their place. A time when anyone not of the majority stayed in their perspective closet. Those times are long gone, cling as hard as you can those days are over, time to learn how to share with others little boy. Grow up and be a man you scared, shivering little panty waist.


You are the frightened one, Trump is turning your safe space, bubble wrapped, liberal Utopia on it's fucking ear and you can't stand it. Undoing Obama's lawlessness and making things right.
Man up union boy and quit cheating at golf.
Bitch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the frightened one, Trump is turning your safe space, bubble wrapped, liberal Utopia on it's fucking ear and you can't stand it. Undoing Obama's lawlessness and making things right.
> Man up union boy and quit cheating at golf.
> Bitch.


LOL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

TheBlaze

Prostitution decriminalization bill introduced in the name of ‘protecting human rights’
AMP - 17 hours ago




Tearing down American civilization.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/10/13/prostitution-decriminalization-bill-introduced-in-the-name-of-protecting-human-rights/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjovZWIzPDWAhXoi1QKHSBICmUQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw2scIbhWGcHKEuDk-gR5Glr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

OBVI.
Inside and out.

IT'S SCIENCE. Why Democrat Women Tend To Be Butt Ugly
http://www.redstate.com/streiff/2017/01/11/science.-democrat-women-tend-butt-ugly/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the frightened one, Trump is turning your safe space, bubble wrapped, liberal Utopia on it's fucking ear and you can't stand it. Undoing Obama's lawlessness and making things right.
> Man up union boy and quit cheating at golf.
> Bitch.


Yes, yes, I see now I'm the one on here constantly posting peculiar BS that it appears scares me, calling people names and losing control . . . it's not you, it's me, yeah, sure.


----------



## Wez (Oct 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 1565
> OBVI.
> Inside and out.
> 
> ...


Palin, lol.... single-handedly responsible for the rebirth of SNL.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Palin, lol.... single-handedly responsible for the rebirth of SNL.


When you see a woman in places you aren't accustom to, a construction site, a golf course, appearance wise they just look better . . . but if I'm riding the cruiser down the boardwalk mid-summer I wouldn't even notice her. Palin won a beauty contest in Alaska, have you ever been to Alaska? I have . . . and up there, beauty is all contained within. Palin is more a Peg Bundy wannabe than anything else.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Palin, lol.... single-handedly responsible for the rebirth of SNL.


... and the reason John McCain is still in the Senate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2017)

espola said:


> ... and the reason John McCain is still in the Senate.


Pfffttt...
Obama was Hope & Change...
Throw in Joe Biden's wonderful endorsement..."I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy," Biden said. "I mean, that's a storybook, man."
He was unstoppable, even Hillary couldn't change destiny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 14, 2017)

Wez said:


> Palin, lol.... single-handedly responsible for the rebirth of SNL.


Yeah and before that it was George W Bush and before that it was Slick Willy and Monica & before that it was George HW Bush and before that it was ....yadda yadda yadda....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you see a woman in places you aren't accustom to, a construction site, a golf course, appearance wise they just look better . . . but if I'm riding the cruiser down the boardwalk mid-summer I wouldn't even notice her. Palin won a beauty contest in Alaska, have you ever been to Alaska? I have . . . and up there, beauty is all contained within. Palin is more a Peg Bundy wannabe than anything else.


Different strokes, you should have your vision checked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

espola said:


> ... and the reason John McCain is still in the Senate.


John McCain would have won if he turned her lose.
What a pussy he was, just like Romney, see what happens when you tell it like it is?  You win the White House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

So I was in Costco today, wondering where the hell are all the white people were, then I realized the gorditas must have eaten them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2017)

Busted: Border Patrol Arrests DACA Recipients For Trying To Smuggle Illegals Across The Border - Matt Vespa
AMP - 4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2017/10/14/busted-border-patrol-arrests-daca-recipients-for-trying-to-smuggle-illegals-across-the-border-n2395166?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjVpebsvfHWAhUo9IMKHS3gBw4QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2Zo6w-MuJy0TqQrPR-1MMR&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2017)

What a douchebag,


Jimmy Kimmel: ‘Gun Nuts’ Are Taking My Crotch-Grabbing Video ‘Out Of Context’
http://www.dailywire.com/news/22261/jimmy-kimmel-gun-nuts-are-taking-my-crotch-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 15, 2017)

https://buff.ly/2yieXGZ


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 15, 2017)

Assholes profit on fake image of wounded vet in which they change the shirt he is wearing to "I don't kneel. Disgusting, especially when the real story is so much  more.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/trolls-scammers-and-verified-facebook-pages-made-this-combat-wounded-vet-an-anti-kneeling-meme-his-real-story-is-much-better/ar-AAtkDlN?li=BBnb7Kz



“It’s become some random photo on the internet,” said Granville. “They don’t know the backstory.”

Since Granville lost his leg in a roadside bomb explosion in Afghanistan nine years ago, he’s participated in just about any marathon or punishing endurance race you can think of.

He’s also dedicated his life to advocating ways to prevent suicide, after his brother Joe committed suicide while on active duty two years after Earl returned from combat.

“I talk about my ideas of battling mental adversity in living a fulfilling life full of a purpose, a passion, and a part of something bigger than ourselves,” said Granville.

Granville has been busy giving public speeches to “spread his philosophy for anybody struggling.” He really does not have time to take down every Photoshopped picture of himself giving a hot-button political opinion he never really gave.


----------



## Wez (Oct 15, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Assholes profit on fake image of wounded vet in which they change the shirt he is wearing to "I don't kneel. Disgusting, especially when the real story is so much  more.


Social media is filled with this shit and tons of righties who hate fact checking slurp this shit up...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> Social media is filled with this shit and tons of righties who hate fact checking slurp this shit up...


Reminds me of your snopes mea culpa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Assholes profit on fake image of wounded vet in which they change the shirt he is wearing to "I don't kneel. Disgusting, especially when the real story is so much  more.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/trolls-scammers-and-verified-facebook-pages-made-this-combat-wounded-vet-an-anti-kneeling-meme-his-real-story-is-much-better/ar-AAtkDlN?li=BBnb7Kz
> 
> ...


Thats it? Happens all the time. No biggie. Ask them not to do it, the end.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> Social media is filled with this shit and tons of righties who hate fact checking slurp this shit up...


Righties, huh?
Lighten up Francis, it's probably fake news anyway.


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2017)

espola said:


> When Colors is played on a Navy base, cars come to a stop and people salute in the direction of the nearest flag.



*Yet you support the Piece of Shit Thug Players insulting the American Flag, Our Military, Our Police Officers Nation wide*
*and all over a false Premise/Narrative put forth originally by Criminals, BLM and then on a Sports Platform by a QB's*
*shitbox girlfriend and carried by the Dumb as a Box of Rocks QB. *


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2017)

espola said:


> http://www.snopes.com/puerto-rico-teamsters/




*Hey LIAR !*


*This exchange is from your own Snopes article.....*

*Ramos:* Are you telling me that truck drivers are not reporting to work because of a law?
*Rodriguez:* No, we’re doing what we need to do.
*Ramos:* But you just said that because of a law –
*Rodriguez:* No, excuse me, the truckers are going to work, and I expect truck drivers in the country to keep working with the people, who made it possible for us to use the roads.




*The Puerto Rican Teamsters Union  IS  Frente Amplio**.....*


*The carefully worded weasel statement by the Puerto Rico Head of " Teamsters "*
*or Frente Amplio is responsible for the containers NOT being delivered.*
*The truth lasts forever you LIAR Spola......waiting and then post crap from*
*a Liberal site such as Snopes does NOT change the TRUTH !*

*LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know, I know, you are and have been a victim for so long and now seek retribution, longing to go back to a time of White Christian superiority  . . . a time when women and minorities knew their place. A time when anyone not of the majority stayed in their perspective closet. Those times are long gone, cling as hard as you can those days are over, time to learn how to share with others little boy. Grow up and be a man you scared, shivering little panty waist.



*You are the scared shivering pussy ass panty waist...*

*Everyday you come on this Forum and try very hard to*
*redirect the Truth with another false narrative....*

*Your whole paragraph reeks of UNION desperation....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Assholes profit on fake image of wounded vet in which they change the shirt he is wearing to "I don't kneel. Disgusting, especially when the real story is so much  more.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/trolls-scammers-and-verified-facebook-pages-made-this-combat-wounded-vet-an-anti-kneeling-meme-his-real-story-is-much-better/ar-AAtkDlN?li=BBnb7Kz
> 
> ...



*A Liberal sob story clinging on the edge of a cliff.*

*What's next, you going to say Hillary Rodham Clinton didn't say what she said this Sun am on the *
*Criminal News Networks ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Righties, huh?
> Lighten up Francis, it's probably fake news anyway.


"Lighten up"? Seems the mold fits you to a tee, don't be terse, just own it like you always prove.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 16, 2017)

Woke up to some great words from Trump, in fighting to abolish the estate tax, which is a "tremendous burden on middle class families." Thank God.  As of now, only the first $11 million is exempt from estate taxes. So happy he's coming to the rescue for the middle class.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Woke up to some great words from Trump, in fighting to abolish the estate tax, which is a "tremendous burden on middle class families." Thank God.  As of now, only the first $11 million is exempt from estate taxes. So happy he's coming to the rescue for the middle class.


Meaning the 1% should be able to make up for the tax revenues of the $11 million.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

You happy now?
*Immigration population hits record 60 million in USA; 1-of-5 in nation...*


----------



## Wez (Oct 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You happy now?
> *Immigration population hits record 60 million in USA; 1-of-5 in nation...*


Are you Native American?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> John McCain would have won if he turned her lose.
> What a pussy he was, just like Romney, see what happens when you tell it like it is?  You win the White House.


You see? People listen to Sheriff Joe, I even scare myself sometimes.
*“We tried nice guys. We had John McCain. Mitt Romney."*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you Native American?


No, I an not an injun, but my kids are.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Meaning the 1% should be able to make up for the tax revenues of the $11 million.


Nope. The first $11m is already exempt now. He's concerned that those inheriting more than $11m need more protection from taxes.
It's those inheriting 15 and 20 and 50 million that are the "middle class" being burdened. He's coming to their rescue. Yay!


----------



## xav10 (Oct 16, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Yet you support the Piece of Shit Thug Players insulting the American Flag, Our Military, Our Police Officers Nation wide*
> *and all over a false Premise/Narrative put forth originally by Criminals, BLM and then on a Sports Platform by a QB's*
> *shitbox girlfriend and carried by the Dumb as a Box of Rocks QB. *


I know somebody who was never an athlete yet spends his time on a sports blog.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I know somebody who was never an athlete yet spends his time on a sports blog.


This literally makes no sense.
You shouldn't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

New FBI Documents Further Prove Comey Planned to Exonerate Hillary Before Criminal Investigation Was Complete 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

Boy Oh Boy, the left sure a crooked bunch,

Menendez Corruption Trial: Federal Judge Just Burned Democratic Senator's Hopes To Ash


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

Honor and distinction? That's what the prostitute, Susan Rice said.

Obama Legacy Update: Berghdal Pleads Guilty to Desertion


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy Oh Boy, the left sure a crooked bunch,
> 
> Menendez Corruption Trial: Federal Judge Just Burned Democratic Senator's Hopes To Ash


Wait till they get to the Trump cabinet members and their frequent flyer miles and tax payer funded adventures.

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/secretary-zinke-having-awesome-time-with-taxpayer-money-1071065155746


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wait till they get to the Trump cabinet members and their frequent flyer miles and tax payer funded adventures.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/secretary-zinke-having-awesome-time-with-taxpayer-money-1071065155746


Obama did a lot of embarrassing things, but this one takes the cake,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama did a lot of embarrassing things, but this one takes the cake,
> View attachment 1574


Trump! Trump! Trump! Trump is the buffoon in chief now, that is the current concern. Obama gone, dubya gone, Clinton's gone, H. W. gone, Reagan R.I.P. gone, Carter gone, Nixon R.I.P. gone. Trump is the topic du jour.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump! Trump! Trump! Trump is the buffoon in chief now, that is the current concern. Obama gone, dubya gone, Clinton's gone, H. W. gone, Reagan R.I.P. gone, Carter gone, Nixon R.I.P. gone. Trump is the topic du jour.


We still have 7 years of Obama bashing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

Arrogance: Here's What Jimmy Kimmel Thinks of Conservative Viewers Who Are Upset By His Political Lectures


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We still have 7 years of Obama bashing.


Straightjacketed in a rubber room rolling on the floor sometime in the future after the Romanov . . . errr, I mean the Trump dynasty is demolished by their own undoing, there you will be blaming it on Obama and the, "Vast liberal CONSPIRACY!!!!" like you always do. You have been told to blame others for your perceived mis-fortunes and you have fallen willingly into that position with a verve and elan.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Are you Native American?


*Are you fond of Goats ?*


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I know somebody who was never an athlete yet spends his time on a sports blog.


*Care to wager on that ? *

*Will start with $ 10,000.00 Big Mouth.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump! Trump! Trump! Trump is the buffoon in chief now, that is the current concern. Obama gone, dubya gone, Clinton's gone, H. W. gone, Reagan R.I.P. gone, Carter gone, Nixon R.I.P. gone. Trump is the topic du jour.


*Yep.....Everyday " President Trump "  takes another complete row of yarn out of Barry Soetoro's manufactured Legacy.*
*Not long and nothing will be left. *
*So that begs the Question ?*

*WHAT THE HELL IS BARRY GOING TO PUT IN HIS LIBRARY ?*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 16, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Care to wager on that ? *
> 
> *Will start with $ 10,000.00 Big Mouth.*


You were never an athlete. You have no children who are athletes. You spend time on this blog because I believe you are on SSI (the taxpayers take care of you) and found a place with like-minded people who are amused by your trippy rants.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Woke up to some great words from Trump, in fighting to abolish the estate tax, which is a "tremendous burden on middle class families." Thank God.  As of now, only the first $11 million is exempt from estate taxes. So happy he's coming to the rescue for the middle class.


Re-posting. Someone tagged it "dumb." I wonder why?


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Re-posting. Someone tagged it "dumb." I wonder why?


The only way this is a burden on the middle class is when a family business must be liquidated to pay the estate taxes.  With proper estate planning, that should not happen anyway.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Yep.....Everyday " President Trump "  takes another complete row of yarn out of Barry Soetoro's manufactured Legacy.*
> *Not long and nothing will be left. *
> *So that begs the Question ?*
> 
> *WHAT THE HELL IS BARRY GOING TO PUT IN HIS LIBRARY ?*


Well, they won't allow any documents. Maybe his real birth certificate, how about his locked up thesis and transcripts. How about the records of who paid for his schooling? How about all his legal legislation he got through both houses? Maybe they will put all the homeless people that came out of moochelle hospital that she dumped on the outskirts of town or all the food that was thrown out due to her school lunch standards. You ever seen the big ass on that hog? I would love to go to the Obama library, probably has a pot vending machine.
What I'll do on the entrance won't pass for flowers.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You were never an athlete. You have no children who are athletes. You spend time on this blog because I believe you are on SSI (the taxpayers take care of you) and found a place with like-minded people who are amused by your trippy rants.


*Take $ 10,000.00 and put it in a neutral account.*
*I'll draw up the contract, you sign it and say good bye *
*to your $ 10,000.00 ...*

*Let's see how much of a shit talker you are after the loss...*

*I'm going to be quite the surprise to you, *
*my kids will whoop your ass athletically/mentally, *
*and as soon as you are proven wrong, *
*I'll have $ 10,000.00 of yours spend as I please.*

*Bring it ya little queerbait Ambulance chaser.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New FBI Documents Further Prove Comey Planned to Exonerate Hillary Before Criminal Investigation Was Complete
> Katie Pavlich


No wonder he was fired


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wait till they get to the Trump cabinet members and their frequent flyer miles and tax payer funded adventures.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/secretary-zinke-having-awesome-time-with-taxpayer-money-1071065155746


See whataboutism.  Lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump! Trump! Trump! Trump is the buffoon in chief now, that is the current concern. Obama gone, dubya gone, Clinton's gone, H. W. gone, Reagan R.I.P. gone, Carter gone, Nixon R.I.P. gone. Trump is the topic du jour.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Straightjacketed in a rubber room rolling on the floor sometime in the future after the Romanov . . . errr, I mean the Trump dynasty is demolished by their own undoing, there you will be blaming it on Obama and the, "Vast liberal CONSPIRACY!!!!" like you always do. You have been told to blame others for your perceived mis-fortunes and you have fallen willingly into that position with a verve and elan.


Quuuaaaaackk!!


----------



## xav10 (Oct 16, 2017)

espola said:


> The only way this is a burden on the middle class is when a family business must be liquidated to pay the estate taxes.  With proper estate planning, that should not happen anyway.


Right now, there is no estate tax up to $11 million. Trump is saying that this is a burden on the middle class because they have to pay taxes on everything over $11 million. The family that inherits a business worth over $11 million is a) not middle class and b) can of course finance the tax burden.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2017)

espola said:


> The only way this is a burden on the middle class is when a family business must be liquidated to pay the estate taxes.  With proper estate planning, that should not happen anyway.


Its not the government's money.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Right now, there is no estate tax up to $11 million. Trump is saying that this is a burden on the middle class because they have to pay taxes on everything over $11 million. The family that inherits a business worth over $11 million is a) not middle class and b) can of course finance the tax burden.


A good-sized business may not return enough to its owners to make them rich, at least not beyond the middle class, and may not have enough liquid assets to pay the taxes.  The value can be tied up in equipment, inventory, and real estate, without which it is unable to do continue the business.  However, there are ways to prevent this through incorporation, partnerships, and trusts, etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2017)

espola said:


> A good-sized business may not return enough to its owners to make them rich, at least not beyond the middle class, and may not have enough liquid assets to pay the taxes.  The value can be tied up in equipment, inventory, and real estate, without which it is unable to do continue the business.  However, there are ways to prevent this through incorporation, partnerships, and trusts, etc.


Tell the government to be responsible with OUR money, you fucking shill.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Take $ 10,000.00 and put it in a neutral account.*
> *I'll draw up the contract, you sign it and say good bye *
> *to your $ 10,000.00 ...*
> 
> ...


Be careful, you are messing with a real fake lawyer.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tell the government to be responsible with OUR money, you fucking shill.


Who am I shilling for?  Estate planners?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Who am I shilling for?  Estate planners?


The same massive power plant you always shill for.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The same massive power plant you always shill for.


Show me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Show me.


You show us every day, magoo.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You show us every day, magoo.


Admit it - you got nothing, liar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Admit it - you got nothing, liar.


I got everything, cuz I was born an American just like my dad and his 'n his'n his 'n his'n his so kiss my ass, you dirty commie suck ass.
You kiss commie ass day after day, year after year in here.
I aint gotta show you shit.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Be careful, you are messing with a real fake lawyer.


Who's talking to a non-athlete. Poor thing...


----------



## xav10 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got everything, cuz I was born an American just like my dad and his 'n his'n his 'n his'n his so kiss my ass, you dirty commie suck ass.
> You kiss commie ass day after day, year after year in here.
> I aint gotta show you shit.


Tsk tsk somebody is having a little trouble with American values. Angry, Ricky? Vote Trump!


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got everything, cuz I was born an American just like my dad and his 'n his'n his 'n his'n his so kiss my ass, you dirty commie suck ass.
> You kiss commie ass day after day, year after year in here.
> I aint gotta show you shit.


Show me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 16, 2017)

espola said:


> Show me.


Slow.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2017)

espola said:


> The only way this is a burden on the middle class is when a family business must be liquidated to pay the estate taxes.  With proper estate planning, that should not happen anyway.


Only the richest 2% have to worry about estate taxes.  To pitch this tax proposal as helping the common man is laughable.  You know who will benefit highly from the repeal of the estate tax.....wait for it.....


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got everything, cuz I was born an American


So nothing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

National embarrassment,
McCain rails against "half-baked, spurious nationalism" in speech

https://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2017/10/mccain-rails-half-baked-spurious-nationalism-liberty-medal-ceremony-speech/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

Bombshell: FBI found Russia bribery, extortion plot in US nuclear industry - in 2009


----------



## xav10 (Oct 17, 2017)

Can we talk bout the Secretary of Education DeVos? Never sent a kid to a public school? Wants to give rich people vouchers so the government can subsidize their private school education?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

Judicial Watch: FBI caught 'red-handed' suppressing documents on Clinton-Lynch tarmac meeting - 10/17/17 October 17, 2017"This is a fundamental question whether we can trust our nation’s law enforcement agency, the FBI and the justice Department not to break the law and be dishonest." More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

Lawlessness begets lawlessness,
The flimsiness of Obama's 'legacy' - 10/16/17 October 16, 2017Media whining over the quick vanishing of the Obama legacy is disingenuous.  The Obama legacy was never grounded in the institutional framework that could really ensure a lasting legacy. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can we talk bout the Secretary of Education DeVos? Never sent a kid to a public school? Wants to give rich people vouchers so the government can subsidize their private school education?


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

Abortionist Caught with Fetal Body Parts in Car Pleads ‘No Contest’


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can we talk bout the Secretary of Education DeVos? Never sent a kid to a public school? Wants to give rich people vouchers so the government can subsidize their private school education?


Don't forget the main beneficiaries of a shift if public funds to private schools will be religious schools.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar.


How so, old Joe? No public schools for her kids and wants vouchers. I know it's hard to believe, but it's true.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/do-school-vouchers-work-2017-2


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How so, old Joe? No public schools for her kids and wants vouchers. I know it's hard to believe, but it's true.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/do-school-vouchers-work-2017-2


Where does it say only for the rich?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can we talk bout the Secretary of Education DeVos? Never sent a kid to a public school? Wants to give rich people vouchers so the government can subsidize their private school education?





Wez said:


> Don't forget the main beneficiaries of a shift if public funds to private schools will be religious schools.


*Young Blacks Turn To School Vouchers As Civil Rights Issue*

When Cory A. Booker talks about fixing America's school system, he invokes the words of Malcolm X: by any means necessary.

To Mr. Booker, 31, an African-American Democrat elected to the Newark City Council in 1998, that means lobbying state lawmakers for smaller classes and teacher testing. It means organizing book drives for the schools in his impoverished neighborhood, and arranging for an insurance company to create a community health clinic at one of them.

And it also means the unbridled backing of the contentious notion of giving parents vouchers financed by taxpayers to send their children to private schools.

''It's one of the last remaining major barriers to equality of opportunity in America, the fact that we have inequality of education,'' Mr. Booker explained. ''I don't necessarily want to depend on the government to educate my children -- they haven't done a good job in doing that. Only if we return power to the parents can we find a way to fix the system.''

Mr. Booker, a Rhodes scholar who quotes Frederick Douglass and Langston Hughes in his speeches, is part of a growing cadre of young blacks who have embraced vouchers, and school choice more broadly, as a central civil rights issue for their generation.
http://www.nytimes.com/2000/10/09/us/young-blacks-turn-to-school-vouchers-as-civil-rights-issue.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

*Justice Department jamming shut the revolving door for illegal aliens*
Jazz Shaw Oct 17, 2017 12:31 PM
Top Pick

The terrestrial kind


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Young Blacks Turn To School Vouchers As Civil Rights Issue*
> 
> When Cory A. Booker talks about fixing America's school system, he invokes the words of Malcolm X: by any means necessary.
> 
> ...


I think it has the potential to help some low income families see private schools, but my understanding is the vouchers help cover the cost of private schools, not necessarily the whole cost.  So low income families, to benefit from vouchers, not only need a school within a reasonable distance from their homes, they also need ones with tuition assistance programs.  We'll see soon enough how it plays out.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where does it say only for the rich?


i didn't say only.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> i didn't say only.


Wants to give rich people vouchers so the government can subsidize their private school education?
Liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2017)

......
Omar Wasow, 29, the executive director of blackplanet.com, a Web site for African-Americans, said he sees school choice as a direct outgrowth of Brown v. the Board of Education, the 1954 Supreme Court decision that desegregated public schools.

The goal then, as now, was to give poor black children access to the same quality education as their better-off white counterparts, Mr. Wasow said; only the methods have changed. Where his civil rights forebears focused on ending legal discrimination and turned to the government for protection, Mr. Wasow sees the enemy in subtler racism and believes the savior resides in the private sector. Vouchers are his voter registration.

''The black freedom struggle has fundamentally been about trying to produce a society where black individuals have as much freedom and agency as white Americans,'' said Mr. Wasow, whose parents met in a 1960's program to mentor inner-city youth. ''As long as black people are trapped in failing public schools, we will never achieve the kind of dignity and power that has been the central cause of the black freedom struggle for more than 200 years.''
http://www.nytimes.com/2000/10/09/us/young-blacks-turn-to-school-vouchers-as-civil-rights-issue.html


----------



## xav10 (Oct 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wants to give rich people vouchers so the government can subsidize their private school education?
> Liar.


she doesn't want to give rich people vouchers?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Don't forget the main beneficiaries of a shift if public funds to private schools will be religious schools.


Kind of like the folks that pay the most taxes will get the biggest tax break....


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Kind of like the folks that pay the most taxes will get the biggest tax break....


How so?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> she doesn't want to give rich people vouchers?


You have been doing so good with your lies, until today, what happened?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have been doing so good with your lies, until today, what happened?


Overstatement, not lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Overstatement, not lie.


You really are a lawyer.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Overstatement, not lie.


No. Just a misleading post that you are known for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

The rattiest cities in the Nation, more than one type of rat.

What do these cities have in common?

https://www.orkin.com/press-room/chicago-tops-orkin-rattiest-cities-list-fourth-year-row/

Chicago
New York
Los Angeles (+1)
San Francisco – Oakland (+1)
Washington, DC (-2)
Philadelphia (+1)
Detroit (+2)
Baltimore (-2)
Seattle – Tacoma
Dallas – Ft. Worth (+4)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> No. Just a misleading post that you are known for.


I think he is learning from Wez and E-reader.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can we talk bout the Secretary of Education DeVos? Never sent a kid to a public school? *Wants to give rich people vouchers* so the government can subsidize their private school education?





Sheriff Joe said:


> Where does it say only for the rich?





xav10 said:


> i didn't say only.





xav10 said:


> she doesn't want to give rich people vouchers?


Lol!


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think he is learning from Wez and E-reader.


Been destroying your lies and backing my comments with proof for quite some time now...no wonder you can't get me outta your head.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Be careful, you are messing with a real fake lawyer.


*He's one shit talking Pussy ass Lawyer that will lose $ 10,000.00.*
*And he knows he will lose......That's why he's quiet as a Church Mouse.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who's talking to a non-athlete. Poor thing...


*Say what you want .....Pussy.*

*Fake Businessman....Ambulance chasing Lawyer.*

*You talk a lot of shit....get caught in a lot of Lies.....*
*And have now had your ass handed to you Pussy.*

*You and Wez, cut from the same bolt of cloth.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How so, old Joe? No public schools for her kids and wants vouchers. I know it's hard to believe, but it's true.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/do-school-vouchers-work-2017-2



*She has a Freedom of Choice .....*
*Just as you do to Lie about yourself.*

*How about that false accusation, care to *
*back up your Big Mouth with that Butterfly ass ?*


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Been destroying your lies and backing my comments with proof for quite some time now...no wonder you can't get me outta your head.


*You are the Forum Graffiti Artist.*
*All you do is mark up shit with your LIES !*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think he is learning from Wez and E-reader.


wtf? pile on, everybody. i don't make misleading posts. 


Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!


thank you, Iz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Been destroying your lies and backing my comments with proof for quite some time now...no wonder you can't get me outta your head.


Whatever you say, obamaboy.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever you say, obamaboy.


Thanks Gay Joe.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Been destroying your lies and backing my comments with proof for quite some time now...no wonder you can't get me outta your head.


He honestly believes that shit.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> He honestly believes that shit.


Cuz it's true hater


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> He honestly believes that shit.


He is in love with his pathetic fact checkers.
Wez lives in his own reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

Wez said:


> Cuz it's true hater


You are so jacked up you don't even know what the truth is, everyone sees right thru you.


----------



## Wez (Oct 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are so jacked up you don't even know what the truth is, everyone sees right thru you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is in love with his pathetic fact checkers.
> Wez lives in his own reality.


Reality and facts prove you wrong every, single, time . . . time and time again. You are simply another denier in denial, nothing new in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reality and facts prove you wrong every, single, time . . . time and time again. You are simply another denier in denial, nothing new in here.


No I'm not.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> wtf? pile on, everybody. *i don't make misleading posts.*
> 
> thank you, Iz.



*The Hell you don't !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reality and facts prove you wrong every, single, time . . . time and time again. You are simply another denier in denial, nothing new in here.



*Mr. Ignorant Rat willfully displays his Ignorance without ANY prodding.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

The Hill: Senate Judiciary Opens Probe into Obama-era Russian Nuclear Bribery Case


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

FBI sat on evidence of Russian bribery plot as US uranium reserves signed over to Russia - 10/18/17 October 18, 2017Let’s look for the parties responsible for covering up this scandal, which should be the biggest political scandal in American history.   More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

McCain’s amnesia on Obama’s foreign policy failures - 10/18/17 October 18, 2017Someone should tell Senator McCain that he is about eight years late in giving his message on American leadership in a speech accepting the National Constitution Center’s Liberty Medal. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

*FBI Informant in Russia Bribery Case Threatened with Jail Time If He Talks*
Susan Wright


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

New Investigation Links Hillary and Mueller and Others to Russia


----------



## xav10 (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New Investigation Links Hillary and Mueller and Others to Russia


Who's doing this investigation? This one is different from Mueller's, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

*Attorney: DoJ blocked FBI undercover testimony on Russia bribery-extortion probe*
Ed Morrissey Oct 18, 2017 10:01 AM
Top Pick

Time for a reset?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who's doing this investigation? This one is different from Mueller's, right?


Did you read it Mr lawyer?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Attorney: DoJ blocked FBI undercover testimony on Russia bribery-extortion probe*
> Ed Morrissey Oct 18, 2017 10:01 AM
> Top Pick
> 
> Time for a reset?


Sessions can allow the congressional testimony at any times.  In fact, the Committee's, lead by Republicans, can subpoena the witness at any time getting rid of the NDA.  It looks like the Repubs don't want or feel the need to hear testimony on any of this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

The left is truly pitiful,
*NO FUN: School 'Cancels' Halloween...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Sessions can allow the congressional testimony at any times.  In fact, the Committee's, lead by Republicans, can subpoena the witness at any time getting rid of the NDA.  It looks like the Repubs don't want or feel the need to hear testimony on any of this.


We will see what shakes out, I heard there is a some pretty big news coming out in the next few days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Attorney: DoJ blocked FBI undercover testimony on Russia bribery-extortion probe*
> Ed Morrissey Oct 18, 2017 10:01 AM
> Top Pick
> 
> Time for a reset?


Nice teeth HRC.


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2017)

Spammer gay Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Spammer gay Joe.


Yes,


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes,


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left is truly pitiful,
> *NO FUN: School 'Cancels' Halloween...*


From the article -- "On Friday the school will have a Halloween party"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 18, 2017)

Maybe we will have a


espola said:


> From the article -- "On Friday the school will have a Halloween party"


Halloween will be called "Black and Orange Spirit Day"

The school will have a Halloween party "after hours" on the Friday before Halloween.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

Comey Drafted Statement Exonerating Hillary Months Before Interviewing Her


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

espola said:


> From the article -- "On Friday the school will have a Halloween party"


From the article, E-reader is a misleading dick,
Last month a school in Needham canceled Halloween events.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe we will have a
> 
> Halloween will be called "Black and Orange Spirit Day"
> 
> The school will have a Halloween party "after hours" on the Friday before Halloween.


Details, details.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe we will have a
> 
> Halloween will be called "Black and Orange Spirit Day"
> 
> The school will have a Halloween party "after hours" on the Friday before Halloween.


_WALPOLE (CBS) – The decorations are out and Halloween is two weeks away but there’s controversy at Boyden Elementary School in Walpole. The school will not be having its annual Halloween costume parade this year.

In a message to parents the school principal says, “…the costume parade is out of our ordinary routine and can be difficult for many students. Also, the parade is not inclusive of all the students and it is our goal each and every day to ensure all student’s individual differences are respected.”
_
Not inclusive of every student...?
Many things in school as well as everyday life are not inclusive. Get over it.
What a bunch of hooey...


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe we will have a
> 
> Halloween will be called "Black and Orange Spirit Day"
> 
> The school will have a Halloween party "after hours" on the Friday before Halloween.


Who told you this should bother you, snowflake?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Who told you this should bother you, snowflake?


Im not the one who changed the name of Halloween to Black and Orange Spirit Day.
Halloween doesnt hurt my feelings.

Even if it did, I think I could manage to deal with it. 

Im one of the guys who points out the mental illness which leads to "Orange and Black Spirit Day"
See how it works now?
Of course you dont.


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not the one who changed the name of Halloween to Black and Orange Spirit Day.
> Halloween doesnt hurt my feelings.
> 
> Even if it did, I think I could manage to deal with it.
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 18, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Im sorry, I cant remember if its Orange and Black or Black and Orange "Spirit Day"
Coocoo.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read it Mr lawyer?


i did. the headline mentioned "investigation" but the article didn't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

*Of course they did,*
*Samantha Power: Somebody else must have made those unmasking requests with my name on them*
Jazz Shaw Oct 18, 2017 12:31 PM





Who dunnit?


----------



## espola (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Of course they did,*
> *Samantha Power: Somebody else must have made those unmasking requests with my name on them*
> Jazz Shaw Oct 18, 2017 12:31 PM
> 
> ...


I take it you trust Trey Gowdy as a reliable source.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who's doing this investigation? This one is different from Mueller's, right?


*Go back and read your " Liberal " News, you might glean *
*some pertinent facts that they let slip...!*

*Let's just put it Simple....*

*They're Fucked !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not the one who changed the name of Halloween to Black and Orange Spirit Day.
> Halloween doesnt hurt my feelings.
> 
> Even if it did, I think I could manage to deal with it.
> ...



*As fun as " Halloween " is...*

*It's a basic course in " Welfare Indoctrination " or how to *
*travel your neighborhood and Beg ! *


----------



## xav10 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not the one who changed the name of Halloween to Black and Orange Spirit Day.
> Halloween doesnt hurt my feelings.
> 
> Even if it did, I think I could manage to deal with it.
> ...


Why did they change it? Why the War on Halloween? Is that because the concepts of ghosts and all the "satanic" stuff freaked out some of our more "religious" brethren?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why did they change it? Why the War on Halloween? Is that because the concepts of ghosts and all the "satanic" stuff freaked out some of our more "religious" brethren?


No, because some dumbass people who aren't from here felt left out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

Hillary is sure in the news lately.





*Obama Admin’s Russia-Uranium Deal Gets ‘Full-Scale’ Corruption Probe from Senate*
2785 Comments


----------



## xav10 (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, because some dumbass people who aren't from here felt left out.


You sure? This smacks of some of that religious nonsense. I'd like to check.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You sure? This smacks of some of that religious nonsense. I'd like to check.



*Speaking of Check....*

*Did you move that $ 10,000.00 yet or are you going to *
*succumb to being a Run of the Mill Fake Lying Lawyer  !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You sure? This smacks of some of that religious nonsense. I'd like to check.


Probly muzzies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You sure? This smacks of some of that religious nonsense. I'd like to check.


That is exactly what it is, probably some muslims or JW's messing things up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

So the problem is whitey, those pasty whit libs, Wez, Husker, Andy, Fries , T and Xav 5 1/2 that are doing all the blaming , bitching and moaning.
Get a fucking life and mind your business.

*Survey: Most minorities not offended by ‘microaggressions’*
John Sexton Oct 18, 2017 5:01 PM

“huge majorities of African Americans and Latinos say…those very same statements are ‘not offensive.'”


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So the problem is whitey, those pasty whit libs, Wez, Husker, Andy, Fries , T and Xav 5 1/2 that are doing all the blaming , bitching and moaning.
> Get a fucking life and mind your business.
> 
> *Survey: Most minorities not offended by ‘microaggressions’*
> ...


You clearly dream about us at night.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> You clearly dream about us at night.


You elitist libs think you know how the oppressed, poor minorities think and feel, but you don't have any idea, you just use them for political gain.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You elitist libs think you know how the oppressed, poor minorities think and feel, but you don't have any idea, you just use them for political gain.


Is wez running for office? Was he the one who told, "the blacks" about the hell they live in and how he alone can fix it? How's that going?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who's doing this investigation? This one is different from Mueller's, right?


I think lil' joe and nono are on that story . . . something they tweeted then sited the tweet as evidence (reminiscent of Dick Cheney).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is wez running for office? Was he the one who told, "the blacks" about the hell they live in and how he alone can fix it? How's that going?


He definitely will do a better job than Obama did for the black community.
Obama just kept buying and bribing them for their votes, did you here that lady saying Obama was gonna pay her mortgage? Poor fools taken in by a smooth talker, did nothing for his people.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think lil' joe and nono are on that story . . . something they tweeted then sited the tweet as evidence (reminiscent of Dick Cheney).


I see. It's their investigation, in conjunction with those clerks who operate RedState.com for the media conglomerate that owns it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I see. It's their investigation, in conjunction with those clerks who operate RedState.com for the media conglomerate that owns it.


I think you people will know sooner or later whats up.
Whether you continue your denial or not is a personal matter.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you people will know sooner or later whats up.
> Whether you continue your denial or not is a personal matter.


A. I agree. B. What denial? HRC has been investigated up the wazoo and you folks are in denial that she's been cleared a million times. When Trump and Co are cleared, I will acknowledge that he's an asshole but not a crook.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So the problem is whitey, those pasty whit libs, Wez, Husker, Andy, Fries , T and Xav 5 1/2 that are doing all the blaming , bitching and moaning.
> Get a fucking life and mind your business.
> 
> *Survey: Most minorities not offended by ‘microaggressions’*
> ...



*Those six " Men " ain't got the balls to call out the Truth.*

*Each one a pussy in his own right.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> You clearly dream about us at night.


*Not hardly, you're an internet tumble weed. *
*Temporarily a pain in the ass until your crushed. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you people will know sooner or later whats up.
> Whether you continue your denial or not is a personal matter.


Was that completely tongue in cheek or have you simply become a SNL character of your former self?


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> A. I agree. B. What denial? HRC has been investigated up the wazoo and you folks are in denial that she's been cleared a million times. When Trump and Co are cleared, I will acknowledge that he's an asshole but not a crook.


Trump U proves what a scumbag crook he is.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> A. I agree. B. What denial? HRC has been investigated up the wazoo and you folks are in denial that she's been cleared a million times. When Trump and Co are cleared, I will acknowledge that he's an asshole but not a crook.


"Cleared"... indeed.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Trump U proves what a scumbag crook he is.


He did scam people to pay for that "college" and he did get tagged to the tune of $25m for his wrongdoing, but I don't think a conviction was attached. Guys on here only wish they could scam folks like their wondrous rich leader does.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> Trump U proves what a scumbag crook he is.


*You got a failing grades and desperately want the memory to go away......*


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He did scam people to pay for that "college" and he did get tagged to the tune of $25m for his wrongdoing, but I don't think a conviction was attached. Guys on here only wish they could scam folks like their wondrous rich leader does.



*No...he didn't scam.*

*That was HRC and her cohort WJC....I think that was Arkansas ....yeah I'm quite sure. *


----------



## Wez (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He did scam people to pay for that "college" and he did get tagged to the tune of $25m for his wrongdoing, but I don't think a conviction was attached. Guys on here only wish they could scam folks like their wondrous rich leader does.


It was a settlement, for the crook who never settles.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> It was a settlement, for the crook who never settles.



*He wrote the 25 Mil off as a business expenditure.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> He did scam people to pay for that "college" and he did get tagged to the tune of $25m for his wrongdoing, but I don't think a conviction was attached. Guys on here only wish they could scam folks like their wondrous rich leader does.


They are so like Trump in many ways and simply wish they could be the entire package (or lack thereof in Trump's case).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2017)

How Much Did Mueller and Rosenstein Know about Uranium One?
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/10/how_much_did_mueller_and_rosenstein_know_about_uranium_one.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> It was a settlement, for the crook who never settles.


Snopism


----------



## xav10 (Oct 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Snopism


It was a settlement for fraud, etc. claims. Not tax deductible as a business expense.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 19, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> _WALPOLE (CBS) – The decorations are out and Halloween is two weeks away but there’s controversy at Boyden Elementary School in Walpole. The school will not be having its annual Halloween costume parade this year.
> 
> In a message to parents the school principal says, “…the costume parade is out of our ordinary routine and can be difficult for many students. Also, the parade is not inclusive of all the students and it is our goal each and every day to ensure all student’s individual differences are respected.”
> _
> ...


Cancelling a Halloween parade.  How terrible. How UN-AMERICAN!

That will ruin those little tikes. They won't know how to dress as vampire/nurse/cop skanks and transvestites in middle school.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 19, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why did they change it? Why the War on Halloween? Is that because the concepts of ghosts and all the "satanic" stuff freaked out some of our more "religious" brethren?


They were afraid that lefties would dress their little ones in very scary costumes.  Little Donalds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2017)

This old, useless whore needs to go,
*Maxine Waters rants about Trump impeachment at 'non-political' AIDS walk...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2017)

Speaking of old, useless whores,

Florida Dem Who Criticized Trump for Disrespecting Soldier's Widow Has Terrible Record of Helping Vets
NICE HAT.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2017)

*Judge Denied Restraining Order Against Gunman Who Shot Five People in Maryland Today*
Jim Jamitis


----------



## xav10 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of old, useless whores,
> 
> Florida Dem Who Criticized Trump for Disrespecting Soldier's Widow Has Terrible Record of Helping Vets
> NICE HAT.


The good news is that, every chance they get, the current and former military chiefs take a stand that makes me feel safe from the president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The good news is that, every chance they get, the current and former military chiefs take a stand that makes me feel safe from the president.


Congratulations.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It was a settlement for fraud, etc. claims. Not tax deductible as a business expense.


I didn't say it was a business expense.  Wez has a way of reading what others say and then saying what they don't say.  You said that T settled and Wez says he "never" settles.  Wezism and Snopisim.  Take your pick.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2017)

xav10 said:


> The good news is that, every chance they get, the current and former military chiefs take a stand that makes me feel safe from the president.


As it should be.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn't say it was a business expense.  Wez has a way of reading what others say and then saying what they don't say.  You said that T settled and Wez says he "never" settles.  Wezism and Snopisim.  Take your pick.


dump says he never settles, idiot


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> dump says he never settles, idiot


But he did...Snopologist.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2017)

Great read!

http://www.theroot.com/why-we-never-talk-about-black-on-black-crime-an-answer-1819092337

Why We Never Talk About Black-on-Black Crime: An Answer to White America’s Most Pressing Question


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But he did...Snopologist.


Of course he did because he's a liar, just like you are.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> dump says he never settles, idiot





Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn't say it was a business expense.  Wez has a way of reading what others say and then saying what they don't say.  You said that T settled and Wez says he "never" settles.  Wezism and Snopisim.  Take your pick.


Correct, Iz didn't say that. I was responding on the deductible issue only to the beast with 4n's who shall not be named. Sorry, Iz.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Of course he did because he's a liar, just like you are.


$25 million atones for lying.  Snopologist opine otherwise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2017)

Surprise: Eric Holder Defends Comey's Premature Exoneration of Hillary


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Of course he did because he's a liar, just like you are.


Takes one to know one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2017)

Here We Go: Senate Judiciary Will Investigate Clinton-Russia Uranium Corruption 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2017)

Of course he is,

ICE Director: Suspected Wine Country Arsonist Is Illegal Alien Mexican National


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How Much Did Mueller and Rosenstein Know about Uranium One?
> http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/10/how_much_did_mueller_and_rosenstein_know_about_uranium_one.html



*A shit load !!!!!*

*And probably many, many more on both sides of the isle are dirty.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2017)

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 127392, member: 1268"They were afraid that lefties would dress their little ones in very scary costumes.  Little Donalds. View attachment 1577/QUOTE


*Why would you post that ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

*Michigan 2017: No Prosecution for Thousands of FGM Cases…

…but State Police Director Docked Pay for Sharing Breitbart Meme Against NFL Kneelers*
by Daniel J. Flynn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

*I thought no go zones were a myth?

Sweden: Politicians Want to Deploy Army to No-Go Zones
by Chris Tomlinson
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

Austria: 25% Rise in Sex Attacks — Almost Half by Migrants


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *I thought no go zones were a myth?*
> 
> *Sweden: Politicians Want to Deploy Army to No-Go Zones*
> *by Chris Tomlinson*


Sucker.

"Police refer to these as “vulnerable areas.” In the past, the Swedish right-wing press have referred to them as “no-go zones,” but the police have repeatedly rejected the term."

http://www.newsweek.com/sweden-police-vulnerable-areas-no-go-zones-628029


----------



## xav10 (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course he is,
> 
> ICE Director: Suspected Wine Country Arsonist Is Illegal Alien Mexican National


there was never any doubt that an arsonist in the wine country was an undocumented mexican national. every arsonist everywhere, forever, is an undocumented mexican national.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course he is,
> 
> ICE Director: Suspected Wine Country Arsonist Is Illegal Alien Mexican National


Sucker.

“We don’t know if these fires were arson or caused by another source,” Giordano said. “There is no indication that Gonzalez had anything to do with these fires and it appears highly unlikely.”

http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/10/19/ice-official-sheriff-clash-over-suspected-wine-country-arsonist/


----------



## Wez (Oct 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> “We don’t know if these fires were arson or caused by another source,” Giordano said. “There is no indication that Gonzalez had anything to do with these fires and it appears highly unlikely.”
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/10/19/ice-official-sheriff-clash-over-suspected-wine-country-arsonist/


How many lies can you bust him with in one day, it's amazing, he's just like dump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> “We don’t know if these fires were arson or caused by another source,” Giordano said. “There is no indication that Gonzalez had anything to do with these fires and it appears highly unlikely.”
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/10/19/ice-official-sheriff-clash-over-suspected-wine-country-arsonist/


He is being held on a $200.000 bond in the arson investigation and a $100.000 bond on a drug offense,
you choose to believe a sanctuary sheriff? In sanctuary state, you are a dope and a liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> How many lies can you bust him with in one day, it's amazing, he's just like dump.


Why is the illegal alien criminal cockroach scum still in jail? Huh Dick?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

*Report: Top Abortion Clinic Paying Bonuses to Staffers Convincing Women to Have Abortions*
Brandon Morse

Methods to push abortions at the clinic had disgruntled former employees referring to the clinic as a “cattle market.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

MAGA
GoFundMe For Family of Green Beret Killed in Niger Raises Over $600,000 
Christine Rousselle  
God Bless this Hero's soul.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice, you libs should copy this man and find God,
ASAP.






Black man hugs white nationalist in middle of angry mob — and reveals what God whispered in his ear
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/10/20/black-man-hugs-white-nationalist-in-middle-of-angry-mob-and-reveals-what-god-whispered-in-his-ear


----------



## Wez (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why is the illegal alien criminal cockroach scum still in jail? Huh Dick?


Why your bullshit racist link says somebody is still in jail is of no consequence to me.


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is being held on a $200.000 bond in the arson investigation and a $100.000 bond on a drug offense,
> you choose to believe a sanctuary sheriff? In sanctuary state, you are a dope and a liar.


Please continue.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice, you libs should copy this man and find God,
> ASAP.
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he heard God correctly. These Nazi fucks definitely didn't get enough love as kids. If hugs can help, send me a line of them and I'll hug every last one while God cheers me on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why your bullshit racist link says somebody is still in jail is of no consequence to me.


Racist? What now fool?
Facts are of no consequence to you as well.
If you would only stop lying, everything would be so much better in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.


That is plenty for now, liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I hope he heard God correctly. These Nazi fucks definitely didn't get enough love as kids. If hugs can help, send me a line of them and I'll hug every last one while God cheers me on.


That is very nice of you, you might need to give the little fascist, Wez, a hug or 2 as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

LAWYER: HOW MUELLER TRIED TO ENTRAP ME...
History of Questionable Tactics...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

*The Mad Hatter Is At it Again.*

*Frederica Wilson: “The White House itself is full of white supremacists”*
*
Ms. Wilson, in an interview on Friday, called Mr. Kelly a liar and hinted strongly that the altercation, prompted by a call from President Trump to the widow of a fallen black soldier, was racially charged.

“The White House itself is full of white supremacists,” she said…

“They are making themselves look like fools. They have no credibility,” she said. “They are trying to assassinate my character, and they are assassinating their own because everything they say is coming out and shown to be a lie.”
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

Bush Took a Knee When Obama Fundamentally Transformed America


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> How many lies can you bust him with in one day, it's amazing, he's just like dump.


They are kindred spirits that's a for sure, liars, cheats, immoral, unapologetic buffoons with no sense of history or commonsense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is being held on a $200.000 bond in the arson investigation and a $100.000 bond on a drug offense,
> you choose to believe a sanctuary sheriff? In sanctuary state, you are a dope and a liar.


Proof of your assertions come from where?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 20, 2017)

SANTA ROSA (BCN)-- Sonoma County Sheriff Rob Giordano today challenged implications that a Sonoma Valley man who was arrested for arson over the weekend could be responsible for some of the fires that have been burning in the North Bay since Oct. 8.

Giordano responded to a press release issued Wednesday by Thomas Homan, the Acting Director of the federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement about Jesus Fabian Gonzalez.

Giordano said the press release was "inaccurate, inflammatory and damages the relationship we have with our community."

On Sunday, the sheriff's office arrested Gonzalez, 48, for felony arson, which occurred at Maxwell Farms Regional Park in the Sonoma Valley where Gonzales was sleeping, Giordano said. Deputies recognized Gonzalez who told the deputies he lit the fire to keep warm.

Gonzalez is being held in the Sonoma County Jail under $100,000 bail on the arson charge and under $100,000 bail for a misdemeanor drug related warrant from Ventura County, Giordano said.

He was arraigned Wednesday in jail and his next court date has not been set. The Sonoma County Superior Court is closed until Monday because of the fires.

ICE sent a request on Oct. 16 to detain Gonzalez for 48 hours past his scheduled release date from the jail, but the detainer was not signed by a judge and the sheriff's office could not legally honor it, Giordano said.

ICE spokesman James Schwab said Wednesday ICE filed an administrative detainer to hold Gonzalez, but Giordano said administrative detainers are considered unreasonable search and seizure in violation of the
Fourth Amendment.

"ICE has the ability to obtain a warrant for anyone they are interested in like we do everyday in this county. If ICE obtains a warrant I can legally hold the person and would be happy to do so," Giordano said.

Gonzalez will remain in the Sonoma County Jail until his arson case is adjudicated and Ventura County will then prosecute Gonzalez, Giordano said.

In his press release, ICE Acting Director Homan said, "Once again, a non-cooperative jurisdiction has left their community vulnerable to dangerous individuals and preventable crimes."

more to read: 
http://www.ktvu.com/news/sonoma-sheriff-blasts-ice-for-spreading-misinformation-on-arson-suspect


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 20, 2017)

*Cal Fire continues to probe cause of deadly wildfires despite arson arrest*

Sonoma County Sheriff Robert Giordano said an arson suspect was seen "walking away from a small fire."
The 29-year-old suspect allegedly had "a fire extinguisher and a lighter with him," the sheriff said.
Despite the arson arrest, Cal Fire said Tuesday afternoon it continues to investigate the cause of each of the wildfires in Northern California.
The wildfires have claimed more than 41 lives, and many more people remain listed as missing.
Sonoma County Sheriff Robert Giordano said Tuesday an arson suspect arrested Sunday is known to local law enforcement and remains in custody.

"Our arson arrest involves someone who is known to the deputies," said Giordano. He went on to say the suspect frequents Maxwell Farms Regional Park in Sonoma and "is known to sleep there."

The wildfires now raging in Northern California have claimed at least 41 lives and are responsible for the loss of more than 5,700 structures in several counties, including Sonoma and Napa. The fires wiped out entire neighborhoods in portions of Santa Rosa, the largest city in Sonoma County.


Dozens of people remain missing, and around 200 search and rescue workers were in the field Tuesday conducting searches for more possible victims of the disaster. Authorities also said they are using drones to find hot spots still in scorched areas.

Cal Fire said "repopulations" of evacuated areas remain a "priority." Over the last 24 hours, the state agency said 13,956 homes and 36,225 people were repopulated. "That's a pretty brisk pace and about as fast as we can do it," said a Cal Fire official.

Recent reports have cited PG&E's power lines as a possible cause of some of the current wildfires.

Despite the arson arrest, Cal Fire said it continues to investigate the cause of the various fires in Northern California.

"Cal Fire investigators continue to work on cause and determination," Bret Gouvea, a Cal Fire incident commander, told reporters at a press briefing Tuesday afternoon in Sonoma County. "And they are working closely with local law enforcement on those efforts to find a cause for each one of these fires."

The arson suspect is Jesus Fabian Gonzales, 29, Sgt. Spencer Crum, a spokesman for the Sonoma County Sheriff's Office told CNBC. Crum described him as "a transient out of Sonoma" and said the suspect was "arrested for setting a small fire in a park in Sonoma on Sunday."

more to read: 
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/17/cal-fire-continues-to-probe-deadly-wildfires-despite-arson-arrest.html


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> there was never any doubt that an arsonist in the wine country was an undocumented mexican national. every arsonist everywhere, forever, is an undocumented mexican national.


*" It's " not of Mexican Heritage.......*

*" It's " of Muslim origin and crossed in as a " Mexican "*


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> SANTA ROSA (BCN)-- Sonoma County Sheriff Rob Giordano today challenged implications that a Sonoma Valley man who was arrested for arson over the weekend could be responsible for some of the fires that have been burning in the North Bay since Oct. 8.
> 
> Giordano responded to a press release issued Wednesday by Thomas Homan, the Acting Director of the federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement about Jesus Fabian Gonzalez.
> 
> ...



*That guy is a fall guy to placate the public....*

*How does one small fire spread to 3 + plus densely populated locations *
*( Hundreds of miles from each other ) at approximately the same time*
*between 9pm and 10:30pm on a Sunday night....?*
*And then spread to 15 + locations after that !*

*I'll tell you how.... deliberate Arson ( Terrorism ) and not the Homeless kind !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are kindred spirits that's a for sure, liars, cheats, immoral, unapologetic buffoons with no sense of history or commonsense.


Look at the hypocrit calling people names... shocking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Proof of your assertions come from where?


It's up to you to prove they are false, e-reader and wez failed miserably, your turn union boy.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The Mad Hatter Is At it Again.*
> 
> *Frederica Wilson: “The White House itself is full of white supremacists”*
> *
> ...


Problem is that, on the phone call issue, she has the truth on her side...and is therefore winning the debate with the White House. Kelly should stop talking about it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's up to you to prove they are false, e-reader and wez failed miserably, your turn union boy.


You are the one quoting numbers . . . but why would anyone try to extract any sense or personal responsibility from one who, not only admits to being a Trump supporter, but actually attempts to help cover his tracks.


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Problem is that, on the phone call issue, she has the truth on her side...and is therefore winning the debate with the White House. Kelly should stop talking about it.



*That's a Lie Jackass.*

*She has NO truth on her side, the lot of them in the Limo with the exception of the Master Sargent *
*deliberately ( or out of pure ignorance ) took the call and words way out of context.*

*She's trying to stir up Racial Tensions, look where her district is and who she associates with !*
*Debbie Wasserman Schultz's district is damn near next door. Corruption abounds, and I would *
*not put it past her setting up this scenario in advance with HRC to add further cover for the Crimes*
*HRC is up against...*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 21, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That's a Lie Jackass.*
> 
> *She has NO truth on her side, the lot of them in the Limo with the exception of the Master Sargent *
> *deliberately ( or out of pure ignorance ) took the call and words way out of context.*
> ...


My favorite thing about your inane fictional diatribe was seeing an "agree" mark from some other dumbass underneath it. LOL.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> My favorite thing about your inane fictional diatribe was seeing an "agree" mark from some other dumbass underneath it. LOL.


works every time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the one quoting numbers . . . but why would anyone try to extract any sense or personal responsibility from one who, not only admits to being a Trump supporter, but actually attempts to help cover his tracks.


How do you not love this guy?


ICE Arrests a Sexual Abuser and 4 More Illegal Aliens After NYC Refuses to Cooperate - Timothy Meads
AMP - 58 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2017/10/21/ice-arrests-5-illegal-aliens-including-one-wanted-for-sexual-abuse-after-nyc-refuses-to-cooperate-n2398490?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwju8Jms6ILXAhUrhlQKHYDsAFwQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw3ZpqWyEjEArVmd09UDzC0t&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> My favorite thing about your inane fictional diatribe was seeing an "agree" mark from some other dumbass underneath it. LOL.


That always is the kicker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you not love this guy?
> 
> 
> ICE Arrests a Sexual Abuser and 4 More Illegal Aliens After NYC Refuses to Cooperate - Timothy Meads
> ...


US citizens never do things like that! Only the illegal aliens! What are the percentages of crime concerning illegal aliens vs US citizens? We have the more of our own people incarcerated than any other country by far.

Hmmm, highest percentage incarcerated, most violent crimes, most gun deaths . . . we certainly are a violent, criminal society!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> US citizens never do things like that! Only the illegal aliens! What are the percentages of crime concerning illegal aliens vs US citizens? We have the more of our own people incarcerated than any other country by far.
> 
> Hmmm, highest percentage incarcerated, most violent crimes, most gun deaths . . . we certainly are a violent, criminal society!


My point exactly, let's take care of our own criminals before we import more, votes aren't that important, are they?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My point exactly, let's take care of our own criminals before we import more, votes aren't that important, are they?


Apparently cheap labor is worth the risk. (see: GOP/corporate connections)


----------



## xav10 (Oct 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My point exactly, let's take care of our own criminals before we import more, votes aren't that important, are they?


Votes? It's money. Agribusiness, food and beverage businesses, we know why they're here. It's cheap labor and who on earth is opposed to the interests that bring them here? Votes? What a weird notion and I've heard it before.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently cheap labor is worth the risk. (see: GOP/corporate connections)


Only a  partisan moron would post such nonsense...
Only a pinhead would believe the Democrats are innocent when it comes to "corporate connections".


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> My favorite thing about your inane fictional diatribe was seeing an "agree" mark from some other dumbass underneath it. LOL.


*My favorite thing is using your own words to shame your stupid dumb ass.*

*You ever deposit that $ 10,000.00 ya pussy .....?*


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Votes? It's money. Agribusiness, food and beverage businesses, we know why they're here. It's cheap labor and who on earth is opposed to the interests that bring them here? Votes? What a weird notion and I've heard it before.


*Democrats are continually the source of the problem, when the TRUTH is revealed you always*
*hear a squeal off in the distance......*

*You poor slobs.....*


----------



## Wez (Oct 21, 2017)

Globalism is a byproduct of capitalism it's here to stay


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2017)

*Globalization vs. Capitalism*
Globalization and capitalism are popular terms nowadays. While people assume that the two terms can be used interchangeably, this is not the case. Globalization is a general term that can be defined in many ways, while capitalism has a specific definition. It is incorrect to assume that globalization is synonymous with capitalism. In order to avoid confusion regarding these two terms, one should learn when and how the word ‘globalization’ became popular.

A significant term that preceded globalization was ‘corporate giants,’ which was first mentioned by Charles Russell. In the 1930’s, the word ‘globalization’ emerged, and was identified closely with education via significant human experiences. During the 1960’s, however, the term was adopted by social scientists and economists. Globalization can pertain to a lot of things. Over the years, the term has spawned contradicting, and even absurd, definitions. Thankfully, the United Nations has come up with a definition asserting that globalization should be viewed in an economic context. The United Nations defined globalization as free trade, which includes the removal of tariffs and other impediments to the free flow of capital, goods, labor, and services.

Economists, on the other hand, define globalization as the assimilation of national economies into one huge international economy via foreign direct investment, migration, trade, capital flow, and trade. Globalization goes hand in hand with modern technology to facilitate transactions and encourage free trade all over the world. Internet connectivity ensures that cross-currency, international transactions occur at a daily basis. This is where the term ‘capitalism’ comes into the picture.

Capitalism is defined as a system wherein economic distribution and production are owned by private entities in order to accumulate profit. Capitalism leans towards private ownership as opposed to government ownership. Capitalism also leads to the term laissez faire, which asserts that government control over markets is not necessary. Capitalism arose as an economic system way back in the 16th century. It replaced feudalism as the dominant economic system of Western countries, and was adopted by other countries during the 19th and 20th century.

Now, how are the terms globalism and capitalization related? The correct way to integrate these two terms would be to assert that globalization spawns capitalism. The removal of restrictions on free trade has encouraged privately-owned institutions to flourish. The widespread popularity of globalization has granted staying power to capitalism. As a result, many countries that previously rejected capitalism are slowly embracing it as a means of being incorporated into the global economy formed under globalization.

Globalization and capitalism always go hand in hand, but they cannot be interchanged. If one were to refer to the unification of different national economies into a single global economy and the advent of free trade, globalization would be the more appropriate term to use. Conversely, if one were to support private ownership over government ownership, then one pertains to capitalism. Both terms should always be used in their proper context.

*Summary*

Globalization and capitalism are popular terms used to describe the economy.
Globalization is a general term that can be defined in many ways, while capitalism has a specific definition.
The term ‘globalization’ was first used in the 1930’s; however, it was only used in an economic context during the 1960’s.
There are two important definitions of globalization. The first one was formed by the United Nations, and it defines globalization as free trade, which includes the removal of tariffs and other impediments to the free flow of capital, goods, labor, and services.
The second definition is used by economists – they describe globalization as the assimilation of national economies into one huge international economy via foreign direct investment, migration, trade, capital flow, and trade.
Capitalism is defined as a system wherein economic distribution and production are owned by private entities in order to accumulate profit. Capitalism leans towards private ownership as opposed to government ownership.
Capitalism is encouraged by globalization. However, the two terms cannot be interchanged.


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Globalism is a byproduct of capitalism it's here to stay



*You spout a " Political " term.*
*I highly doubt you understand the Economic " Cause and Effect " term/sequence .....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Globalism is a byproduct of capitalism it's here to stay


The search for cheaper labor, cheaper materials and short cuts in production will continue, as will cash moneys dominance over politics/governments/"We the People".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The search for cheaper labor, cheaper materials and short cuts in production will continue, as will cash moneys dominance over politics/governments/"We the People".


It is a union problem. Just look at the UAW, high priced, over pair union rubes sends jobs overseas.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The search for cheaper labor.




No need to search for cheap labor, it comes here illegally.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

'Unnecessary' and 'Political': Why Unions Are Bad For America - The Atlantic
The Atlantic › archive › 2012/06 › unne...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/258405/&ved=0ahUKEwj71pjqnYTXAhWhwFQKHYevDsgQFghOMAk&usg=AOvVaw24UqWkRLU6QwLixo0HGl3H&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> No need to search for cheap labor, it comes here illegally.


It is hilarious to witness how obtuse and narrow-minded you and those who agree with you are. 

my·op·ic
adjective
nearsighted.
synonyms:    nearsighted; shortsighted

lacking imagination, foresight, or intellectual insight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is hilarious to witness how obtuse and narrow-minded you and those who agree with you are.
> 
> my·op·ic
> adjective
> ...


law·less·ness
ˈlôləsnəs/
_noun_

a state of disorder due to a disregard of the law.
"the country's descent into lawlessness"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> law·less·ness
> ˈlôləsnəs/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


Yes, the Trump administration . . . emoluments clause, falsifying documents, lying under oath, to name the obvious ones.


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> law·less·ness


Fixed


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fixed


Yep, that's another blaring example.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fixed


What did he do? Besides protecting the American people. Doing g the job the Kenyan wouldn't. 
An American Hero.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did he do? Besides protecting the American people. Doing g the job the Kenyan wouldn't.
> An American Hero.


He violated the Constitution and Bill of Rights.  When a judge ordered him to stop, he persisted.  Except for the action of the criminals presently occupying the White house, he would be in federal prison.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, that's another blaring example.


Let's not forget Loretta Lynch, Lois Lerner and Mrs holder.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is hilarious to witness how obtuse and narrow-minded you and those who agree with you are.
> 
> my·op·ic
> adjective
> ...


Irony alert


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> He violated the Constitution and Bill of Rights.  When a judge ordered him to stop, he persisted.  Except for the action of the criminals presently occupying the White house, he would be in federal prison.


Wez, here is another lie from E-reader.
It seems your and your commie friends opinions don't really matter, especially when the most important and most powerful man in the world doesn't agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, the Trump administration . . . emoluments clause, falsifying documents, lying under oath, to name the obvious ones.


Soooooooo obvious huh


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> He violated the Constitution and Bill of Rights.  When a judge ordered him to stop, he persisted.  Except for the action of the criminals presently occupying the White house, he would be in federal prison.


YOUR link please.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, the Trump administration . . . emoluments clause, falsifying documents, lying under oath, to name the obvious ones.


Deflect.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> He violated the Constitution and Bill of Rights.  When a judge ordered him to stop, he persisted.  Except for the action of the criminals presently occupying the White house, he would be in federal prison.


A judge, as in singular.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fixed


Arpaio found  in Contempt of court...same thing Bill Clinton was found guilty of. Not good, but hey, WJC made sexual assault, lying & contempt of court acceptable behavior.

Take a look at Obama's record of clemency/pardons issued & don't forget the traitor Manning.
https://www.justice.gov/pardon/obama-pardons


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Arpaio found  in Contempt of court...same thing Bill Clinton was found guilty of. Not good, but hey, WJC made sexual assault, lying & contempt of court acceptable behavior.
> 
> Take a look at Obama's record of clemency/pardons issued & don't forget the traitor Manning.
> https://www.justice.gov/pardon/obama-pardons


Acceptable to whom?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Acceptable to whom?


Filthy Filner comes to mind.


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wez, here is another lie from E-reader.
> It seems your and your commie friends opinions don't really matter, especially when the most important and most powerful man in the world doesn't agree.


Liar


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Acceptable to whom?


I don't know how many times "Clinton lied about sex, who cares?" was posted in the kitchen.
Look at his impeachment regarding perjury & obstruction of justice (part of why he was found in contempt of court).
Not one Democrat found him guilty of these charges. Apparently finding his behavior acceptable....
The women who accused WJC of sexual assault were attacked and/or ignored.
It's no wonder jackasses like Weinstein are able to do what they have done for decades.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Liar


It isn't hard to see if you pull your head out of E-readers ass.


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It isn't hard to see if you pull your head out of E-readers ass.


Nah, just calling out reality.  You fill this forum with lies daily.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's not forget Loretta Lynch, Lois Lerner and Mrs holder.


I prefer to discuss current events . . . and ones based in legal fact not partisan conjecture.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I prefer to discuss current events . . . and ones based in legal fact not partisan conjecture.


Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....ahhhh.....that is priceless!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I prefer to discuss current events . . . and ones based in legal fact not partisan conjecture.


Just goes to show what a hypocritical, partisan hack you really are, no one is surprised.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only a  partisan





Lion Eyes said:


> Arpaio found  in Contempt of court...same thing Bill Clinton was found guilty of. Not good, but hey, WJC made sexual assault, lying & contempt of court acceptable behavior.
> 
> Take a look at Obama's record of clemency/pardons issued & don't forget the traitor Manning.
> https://www.justice.gov/pardon/obama-pardons


WRONG. Clinton was civil contempt, Arpaio was criminal contempt. Big difference as you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

I love jimma,

Jimmy Carter Unleashed: Russians Didn't Alter Election...
http://www.dailywire.com/news/22585/jimmy-carter-unleashed-russians-didnt-alter-joseph-curl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

How wounds suffered in search for Bergdahl changed 3 lives - AP News - Breaking News
AMP - 2 hours ago








https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/us/2017/10/22/lives-altered-forever-by-wounds-on-bergdahl-searches-n2398672?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwioj8mC-YTXAhUE3WMKHewfBUEQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw1S7QeEOPhtR8uF2lUtI3TU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Concealed Permit Holder Returns Fire, Kills One After Ambushed by Armed Suspects
AMP - 7 hours ago


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/10/22/concealed-permit-holder-returns-fire-ambushed-armed-suspect/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiKsJ3N-YTXAhVTzmMKHW5ND0sQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw0VNpgVYjLuG2D7Ge-pIO95


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> WRONG. Clinton was civil contempt, Arpaio was criminal contempt. Big difference as you know.


Really?

*Judge Finds Clinton in Contempt of Court*
_By Roberto Suro and Joan Biskupic_
Washington Post Staff Writers
Tuesday, April 13, 1999; Page A1

A federal judge yesterday held President Clinton in contempt of court for giving "intentionally false" testimony about his relationship with Monica S. Lewinsky in the Paula Jones lawsuit, marking the first time that a sitting president has been sanctioned for disobeying a court order.

In a biting, 32-page opinion, U.S. District Judge Susan Webber Wright of Arkansas said Clinton gave "false, misleading and evasive answers that were designed to obstruct the judicial process" in Jones's sexual harassment lawsuit. She specifically cited Clinton's assertions that he was never alone with Lewinsky and that he did not have a sexual relationship with the former White House intern.

Wright, who personally presided over Clinton's January 1998 deposition in the Jones case, acknowledged that no court had ever taken such action against a president but said it was important to act to "protect the integrity" of the judicial process.

"Sanctions must be imposed, not only to redress the president's misconduct, but to deter others who might themselves consider emulating the president of the United States by engaging in misconduct that undermines the integrity of the judicial system," she wrote.

*Wright had the option to order more severe penalties under her civil contempt authority and had the power to summarily find Clinton guilty of criminal contempt.*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/politics/special/clinton/stories/contempt041399.htm


----------



## xav10 (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> 
> *Judge Finds Clinton in Contempt of Court*
> _By Roberto Suro and Joan Biskupic_
> ...


Yes, really. Civil contempt for which "sanctions" can issue from the court. Arpaio was "criminal." OJ got off in criminal court but lost in civil. Big difference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yes, really. Civil contempt for which "sanctions" can issue from the court. Arpaio was "criminal." OJ got off in criminal court but lost in civil. Big difference.


They should be giving him a medal for keeping the illegal alien criminals out and protecting your dumb ass.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They should be giving him a medal for keeping the illegal alien criminals out and protecting your dumb ass.


Was he protecting the US citizens and legal residents he and his minions stopped based only on their race?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yes, really. Civil contempt for which "sanctions" can issue from the court. Arpaio was "criminal." OJ got off in criminal court but lost in civil. Big difference.


Well counselor, you are aware that Arpaio was found in civil contempt by one judge and second judge changed that finding to criminal contempt....
There are those that believe Arpaio would have had that finding overturned on appeal.

"Bolton handed down her decision roughly one year after she approved a federal contempt charge against Arpaio. *The charge had originated with a civil contempt finding by U.S. District Judge G. Murray Snow *in _Melendres v. Arpaio_, a class action lawsuit backed by the ACLU that accused the sheriff and his officers of racial profiling."

Wondering, what type of law do you practice? 
Criminal, civil, tax law? Copy right infringement? Family law? Admiralty law? Personal Injury? Real Estate? Labor law?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Was he protecting the US citizens and legal residents he and his minions stopped based only on their race?


Stereotyping and profiling works.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Was he protecting the US citizens and legal residents he and his minions stopped based only on their race?


He was elected Sheriff for 24 years -1993 through 2016.
Why do you think his constituency elected him time and again?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They should be giving him a medal for keeping the illegal alien criminals out and protecting your dumb ass.


I'm sure some of your type have given the criminal a medal.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> He was elected Sheriff for 24 years -1993 through 2016.
> Why do you think his constituency elected him time and again?


Look who elected t.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well counselor, you are aware that Arpaio was found in civil contempt by one judge and second judge changed that finding to criminal contempt....
> There are those that believe Arpaio would have had that finding overturned on appeal.
> 
> "Bolton handed down her decision roughly one year after she approved a federal contempt charge against Arpaio. *The charge had originated with a civil contempt finding by U.S. District Judge G. Murray Snow *in _Melendres v. Arpaio_, a class action lawsuit backed by the ACLU that accused the sheriff and his officers of racial profiling."
> ...


So you checked and saw that he had a criminal contempt conviction, unlike President Clinton, who was convicted of no crime. I'd rather not divulge my specialty...I don't go to court though, I am a transactional lawyer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Look who elected t.


Deplorables.
Your neighbors.
The same folks that elected Obama....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So you checked and saw that he had a criminal contempt conviction, unlike President Clinton, who was convicted of no crime. I'd rather not divulge my specialty...I don't go to court though, I am a transactional lawyer.


Checked? I don't make shit up x10
The judge changed the civil contempt to criminal. 
The judge could have found Clinton in criminal contempt, rather than civil contempt.
Judges wield great power and discretion. They do what they want. Often times it's turned over on appeal.
Clinton was found in contempt of court for his "willful failure" to obey her repeated orders to testify truthfully in the Paula Jones sexual harassment lawsuit.
Arpaio was found in contempt of court for “flagrant disregard” for another federal judge’s order that halted his immigration round-ups.

Tell me counselor, what is the difference between "willful failure" & “flagrant disregard”?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Concealed Permit Holder Returns Fire, Kills One After Ambushed by Armed Suspects
> AMP - 7 hours ago
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/10/22/concealed-permit-holder-returns-fire-ambushed-armed-suspect/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiKsJ3N-YTXAhVTzmMKHW5ND0sQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw0VNpgVYjLuG2D7Ge-pIO95


Classic example of "gun control"


----------



## xav10 (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Checked? I don't make shit up x10
> The judge changed the civil contempt to criminal.
> The judge could have found Clinton in criminal contempt, rather than civil contempt.
> Judges wield great power and discretion. They do what they want. Often times it's turned over on appeal.
> ...


See my OJ example. One was civil and one was criminal. I assume the wording was much the same, as it was here. So you can feel good about your original post, that they were found guilty of the same thing, if you want to obfuscate the distinction between a criminal conviction and a civil finding. You can say it could have been the same or whatever you want if you don't want to correct your initial misstatement.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> See my OJ example. One was civil and one was criminal. I assume the wording was much the same, as it was here. So you can feel good about your original post, that they were found guilty of the same thing, if you want to obfuscate the distinction between a criminal conviction and a civil finding. You can say it could have been the same or whatever you want if you don't want to correct your initial misstatement.


Simpson is guilty of murder. Do you think Simpson is somehow less guilty because he was convicted in a civil suit rather than the criminal trial?
Clinton and Apaio were held in contempt by Judges. 
No miss statement, the judge in Clinton's case COULD have found him guilty of criminal contempt, she decided not to.
The judge in Arpaio's case decided to change the civil contempt to criminal contempt. The fact that you don't see the similarities is amusing.
Clinton was disbarred and fined $90,000.00.
Arpaio was pardoned. 
End of story.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Simpson is guilty of murder. Do you think Simpson is somehow less guilty because he was convicted in a civil suit rather than the criminal trial?
> Clinton and Apaio were held in contempt by Judges.
> No miss statement, the judge in Clinton's case COULD have found him guilty of criminal contempt, she decided not to.
> The judge in Arpaio's case decided to change the civil contempt to criminal contempt. The fact that you don't see the similarities is amusing.
> ...


Oh dear.  An assortment of opinions interwoven with misstatements and ignorance of facts and legal distinctions.  We begin in order.

1.  Simpson was found not guilty by a jury of each criminal count in his first California trial in criminal court.
2.  Simpson was subsequently found liable in his second California trial, in civil court, for the unlawful deaths of the two victims of the same set of actions that a previous criminal court jury found him not guilty.  The liability was measured at $33m, which I recently saw stands at approximately $70m through interest since it was awarded, and virtually none of it has been recovered by the victims' families through the various nefarious actions Simpson undertook since that civil judgment was entered.
3.  Simpson's nefarious conduct that led to his third trial, a criminal court matter in Nevada, stemming from his willful conduct in leading an armed robbery to illegally obtain property, resulted in his conviction and incarceration in Nevada.
4.  Nevada was among the worst states in the country to undertake his robbery, from his perspective, because it has nowhere near the caselaw that California has, in terms of precedent.  So he was hammered in the sentencing.  No problem for me.  I would never have paroled him, and I am saddened Nevada appears to not have a Governor's power to overturn a parole board decision.  California, thankfully does.  As you may recall, the dastardly villain, Gov. Brown nixed the recent parole of one of the Manson women.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

Regardless of jury nullification anyone with a brain knows Simpson is guilty of murder.
Period.
Perhaps before you comment you might want to read the entire conversation?
Bye.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Regardless of jury nullification anyone with a brain knows Simpson is guilty of murder.
> Period.
> Perhaps before you comment you might want to read the entire conversation?
> Bye.


All of the blathering the usual suspects post are generally opinions.  Opinions are not facts.  I don't give a hoot about informed or uninformed opinions.  

But you offered a statement of fact that is not true.  The California criminal court did not convict that heinous butcher of murder.  But he got some measure of justice by being so arrogant and stupid as to commit a crime in one of the last remaining "old west" states.

But feel free to inaccurately weave misstatements of fact and fiction into your opinions.  Most of the country does it all the time.  Kinda like most of your Clinton perjury thoughts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> See my OJ example. One was civil and one was criminal. I assume the wording was much the same, as it was here. So you can feel good about your original post, that they were found guilty of the same thing, if you want to obfuscate the distinction between a criminal conviction and a civil finding. You can say it could have been the same or whatever you want if you don't want to correct your initial misstatement.


Who gives a shit, our country was a little safer from what Arpaio did. Just say thank you and STFU.
You would side with illegal aliens over our own people, you are pathetic.


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stereotyping and profiling works.


Throw out the Constitution when conveniant, SOP for a nutter.  It's fine if a few US Citizens get rousted if it leads to a few Illegal Mexicans getting caught.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Was he protecting the US citizens and legal residents he and his minions stopped based only on their race?


Yes


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who gives a shit, our country was a little safer from what Arpaio did. Just say thank you and STFU.
> You would side with illegal aliens over our own people, you are pathetic.


See.  Here's a fine example of assorted opinions.  With the added spice of ad hominem insults.  A textbook post devoid of facts, be they accurate or otherwise.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes


Speaking of Un-American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Regardless of jury nullification anyone with a brain knows Simpson is guilty of murder.
> Period.
> Perhaps before you comment you might want to read the entire conversation?
> Bye.


Pretty tough qualifier for the lefty kooks in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Throw out the Constitution when conveniant, SOP for a nutter.  It's fine if a few US Citizens get rousted if it leads to a few Illegal Mexicans getting caught.


Obama trashed the Constitution and they wiped his ass with it, where were you then?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Speaking of Un-American.


Yes, illegal alien criminals are very unfortunate American, that's why sheriff Joe did what he had to. The un American president at the time sure wasn't going to do anything. Is a president allowed to only enforce the laws he agrees with, like the Kenyan did?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Throw out the Constitution when conveniant, SOP for a nutter.  It's fine if a few US Citizens get rousted if it leads to a few Illegal Mexicans getting caught.


Stop and frisk everyone that looks like they don't belong because they probably don't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> See.  Here's a fine example of assorted opinions.  With the added spice of ad hominem insults.  A textbook post devoid of facts, be they accurate or otherwise.


For every illegal Arpaio locked up and sent back, it made our country safer and a better place to live.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who gives a shit, our country was a little safer from what Arpaio did. Just say thank you and STFU.
> You would side with illegal aliens over our own people, you are pathetic.


The Constitution and Bill of Rights were written and enacted to protect us from abuses of government.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who gives a shit, our country was a little safer from what Arpaio did. Just say thank you and STFU.
> You would side with illegal aliens over our own people, you are pathetic.


I prefer law-abiding citizens to both.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stop and frisk everyone that looks like they don't belong because they probably don't.


Asshole.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty tough qualifier for the lefty kooks in here.


Why not identify who you believe are "lefty kooks" and ask their opinions on what acts Simpson was responsible for taking, and how each would dispense consequences for such acts?

My opinion is he butchered his ex wife, who he systemically battered for years. He butchered her friend.  He should have been convicted and the DA should have sought and obtained the death penalty as the punishment.  The primary actor that allowed that trial to devolve into a circus was Ito.  Ito should have recused his assignment to the case when he saw his wife listed as a potential witness in her role as Fuhrman's supervising officer.  

The finding of liability on the civil case was likely no more or less than an appeal court might have reduced if far greater than it was, but not so small it did not represent a measure of deterrence.  

Florida should not have a homestead law that shielded him from judgment creditors seeking his real property interest.  The NFL pension should not be legally exempt from creditors either. 

Nevada threw the book at him for a ridiculous and stupid act.  And I'm glad he got a long sentence.  I wished he was butchered in prison, and if not, was never paroled.  I don't like the apparent fact the Nevada Governor has no power to stop a parole board release.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Throw out the Constitution when conveniant, SOP for a nutter.  It's fine if a few US Citizens get rousted if it leads to a few Illegal Mexicans getting caught.


SOP for Barrack Obama

https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/top-10-ways-obama-violated-constitution-during-presidency
https://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2013/12/23/president-obamas-top-10-constitutional-violations-of-2013/#7b94b8dc7667
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2017/01/19/obamas-constitutional-legacy/?utm_term=.6fcba3786f8f


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama trashed the Constitution and they wiped his ass with it, where were you then?


Liar


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> The Constitution and Bill of Rights were written and enacted to protect us from abuses of government.


What do you call it when our government represents illegal foreign nationals over American citizens?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> SOP for Barrack Obama
> 
> https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/top-10-ways-obama-violated-constitution-during-presidency
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2013/12/23/president-obamas-top-10-constitutional-violations-of-2013/#7b94b8dc7667
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2017/01/19/obamas-constitutional-legacy/?utm_term=.6fcba3786f8f


They know and don't give 1/2 a shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Asshole.


Hard to argue with the expert.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Liar


Was DACA legal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Liar


Top 10 Ways Obama Violated the Constitution during His Presidency - Cato ...
Cato Institute › publications › commentary

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/top-10-ways-obama-violated-constitution-during-presidency&ved=0ahUKEwiE-q3fxYXXAhVR9mMKHYtZB3oQFghKMAM&usg=AOvVaw1bayHopw4VOwKKUHcRQP37


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Asshole.


Anti-American psuedo patriot nutters don't believe in the rule of law.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Was DACA legal?


You should read that Constitution.  If the Executive branch over steps, two other branches are there to correct them.  Who made the correction?  Opinion does not matter.  The laws were not ignored.  The states sued using one remedy.  That is still on going.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Top 10 Ways Obama Violated the Constitution during His Presidency - Cato ...
> Cato Institute › publications › commentary
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/top-10-ways-obama-violated-constitution-during-presidency&ved=0ahUKEwiE-q3fxYXXAhVR9mMKHYtZB3oQFghKMAM&usg=AOvVaw1bayHopw4VOwKKUHcRQP37


Opinion pieces are not judicial reviews.


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> SOP for Barrack Obama
> 
> https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/top-10-ways-obama-violated-constitution-during-presidency
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2013/12/23/president-obamas-top-10-constitutional-violations-of-2013/#7b94b8dc7667
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2017/01/19/obamas-constitutional-legacy/?utm_term=.6fcba3786f8f


Just so we're clear then, you think it's ok to violate the Constitution when you agree with the action?  Because someone else did in the past.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Anti-American psuedo patriot nutters don't believe in the rule of law.


Would you suffer through a police officer asking you if you are a citizen to save a citizens life, like Kate Steinle?


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you suffer through a police officer asking you if you are a citizen to save a citizens life, like Kate Steinle?


Idiot.

They said the same things to Germans before we fought a war to rid the world of that bullshit.  Learn from the mistakes of the past, racist Moron.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Idiot.
> 
> They said the same things to Germans before we fought a war to rid the world of that bullshit.  Learn from the mistakes of the past, racist Moron.


So.......


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just so we're clear then, you think it's ok to violate the Constitution when you agree with the action?  Because someone else did in the past.


Just so we're clear?  Haaaahhhh Say what?
I responded to your nonsense and the reason i responded is I don't recall anytime you got on Obama for anything he pulled that is unconstitutional,
Seems hypocritical don't you think? 
Profiling is used everyday legally on the USA. Occasionally it is unconstitutional.
Obama has a laundry list of intentional violations


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You should read that Constitution.  If the Executive branch over steps, two other branches are there to correct them.  Who made the correction?  Opinion does not matter.  The laws were not ignored.  The states sued using one remedy.  That is still on going.


Trump will make the corrections.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You should read that Constitution.  If the Executive branch over steps, two other branches are there to correct them.  Who made the correction?  Opinion does not matter.  The laws were not ignored.  The states sued using one remedy.  That is still on going.


The Congress did nothing even after Obama said it was temporary...Trump lit a fire under their collective asses....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You should read that Constitution.  If the Executive branch over steps, two other branches are there to correct them.  Who made the correction?  Opinion does not matter.  The laws were not ignored.  The states sued using one remedy.  That is still on going.


So........


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> Idiot.
> 
> They said the same things to Germans before we fought a war to rid the world of that bullshit.  Learn from the mistakes of the past, racist Moron.


Stop and search me any time you want.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You should read that Constitution.  If the Executive branch over steps, two other branches are there to correct them.  Who made the correction?  Opinion does not matter.  The laws were not ignored.  The states sued using one remedy.  That is still on going.


*Initial reaction to NSA mass surveillance leaksEdit*
In June 2013, reports from a cache of top secret documents leaked by ex-NSA contractor Edward Snowden revealed that the U.S. National Security Agency (NSA) and its international partners had created a global system of surveillance that was responsible for the mass collection of information on American and foreign citizens.

Obama initially defended NSA mass surveillance programs when they were first leaked. He argued that NSA surveillance was transparent and claimed that the NSA is unable and had made no attempt to monitor the phone calls and e-mails of American citizens.[4] Following Snowden's admittance to leaking classified documents regarding national surveillance, Obama attempted to ignore the issue of NSA surveillance. It was speculated that Obama did this to avoid complicating the Department of Justice investigation into Snowden.[5]

In August 2013, Obama argued that his administration was already in the process of reviewing the NSA surveillance programs when they were leaked by Snowden. Obama stated that it would have been best for the American people to have never learned about the programs. He also criticized Snowden for not using existing systems within the federal government for whistleblowers. The latter statement was criticized as Snowden would have been directed to one of the committees responsible for protecting the secrecy of NSA surveillance if he had used the existing whistle-blower system.[6] However, he also promised to make public information about government surveillance and work with Congress to increase public confidence in the government.[7]


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Asshole.


*Rump nuzzler.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Liar


*Um....No Andy as usual you have your head firmly lodged up Ur anus.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Why not identify who you believe are "lefty kooks" and ask their opinions on what acts Simpson was responsible for taking, and how each would dispense consequences for such acts?
> 
> My opinion is he butchered his ex wife, who he systemically battered for years. He butchered her friend.  He should have been convicted and the DA should have sought and obtained the death penalty as the punishment.  The primary actor that allowed that trial to devolve into a circus was Ito.  Ito should have recused his assignment to the case when he saw his wife listed as a potential witness in her role as Fuhrman's supervising officer.
> 
> ...




*Really.....the asshole who ridicules proven TRUTHS about the scummy Criminal Democrat*
*Hillary Rodham Clinton now wants to " Wish " Death on an individual who committed 1/10*
*the crimes as she did. Both are provable, yet your moral compass only sway towards OJ....*

*Why is that Bob ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

Not very committed to the cause, hypocrites like all the left wing nuts.

Canada asks USA to help stop illegal border crossings...
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/border-migrants-terror-fighters-1.4366633


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stop and search me any time you want.


Non-jews said that too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2017)

*Former NPR CEO: Liberal Media's 2nd Amendment Coverage Proves They Don't Understand Guns - Breitbart*
*https://www.google.com/amp/www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/10/22/former-npr-ceo-liberal-medias-2nd-amendment-coverage-proves-dont-understand-guns/amp/*


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I responded to your nonsense and the reason i responded is I don't recall anytime you got on Obama for anything he pulled that is unconstitutional,
> Seems hypocritical don't you think?


Why don't you be specific on what Obama did and let's see what I think of it and what I may have said?

In the meantime, you think it's ok to violate the Constitution because someone else did in the past?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stop and frisk everyone that looks like they don't belong because they probably don't.





espola said:


> Asshole.


Oh joe oh joe what will you do when the gestapo squad comes after you? . . . all in the name of making America safe again!


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh joe oh joe what will you do when the gestapo squad comes after you? . . . all in the name of making America safe again!


_First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist._

_Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—_ 
_Because I was not a Trade Unionist._

_Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—_ 
_Because I was not a Jew._

_Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me._

Martin Niemöller


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> WRONG. Clinton was civil contempt, Arpaio was criminal contempt. Big difference as you know.


WRONG.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2017)

espola said:


> _First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
> Because I was not a Socialist._
> 
> _Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
> ...


Who's they?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Top 10 Ways Obama Violated the Constitution during His Presidency - Cato ...
> Cato Institute › publications › commentary
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/top-10-ways-obama-violated-constitution-during-presidency&ved=0ahUKEwiE-q3fxYXXAhVR9mMKHYtZB3oQFghKMAM&usg=AOvVaw1bayHopw4VOwKKUHcRQP37


Blah blah blah... the Cato institute!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Blah blah blah... the Cato institute!


I know fake lawyers aren't really worried or know much about law, but the American people know what's up, why do you think all those Obama dems voted for Trump?
Keep on keeping on, 2018 and 2020 are coming and you got nothing.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 23, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2017/10/22/texas-teens-stand-up-to-atheists-and-defend-christian-flag.html

Texas Taliban!  Nice flag, freaks.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> WRONG.


You don't know the difference between "civil" and "criminal," Iz? So you blurt out "wrong" in all caps, like a little child?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know fake lawyers aren't really worried or know much about law, but the American people know what's up, why do you think all those Obama dems voted for Trump?
> Keep on keeping on, 2018 and 2020 are coming and you got nothing.


Seriously, the Democrats got nothing. Really weird, amidst all this. The GOP has better Dems (Cuban, etc.) than the Dems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Seriously, the Democrats got nothing. Really weird, amidst all this. The GOP has better Dems (Cuban, etc.) than the Dems.


*Hmmm: Russian sleeper-cell spy ring targeted Hillary Clinton*
Ed Morrissey Oct 23, 2017 9:21 AM

NBC: Podesta Group in Mueller cross-hairs.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 23, 2017)

Mark Twain

 “Patriotism is supporting your country all the time, and your government when it deserves it.”


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 23, 2017)

Sure am enjoying all this tax talk about how the middle class is going to get a nice cut and all the programs that help me are on the block to be cut.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Seriously, the Democrats got nothing. Really weird, amidst all this. The GOP has better Dems (Cuban, etc.) than the Dems.


*PELOSI CALLS MUELLER 'MOTHER!' BRAIN FOG, STRUGGLES TO FORM SENTENCES...*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *PELOSI CALLS MUELLER 'MOTHER!' BRAIN FOG, STRUGGLES TO FORM SENTENCES...*


Maybe she's sick and about to die, like HRC was during her campaign.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Mark Twain
> 
> “Patriotism is supporting your country all the time, and your government when it deserves it.”


Sounds romantic


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You don't know the difference between "civil" and "criminal," Iz? So you blurt out "wrong" in all caps, like a little child?


I get that you donʻt like being WRONG.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Maybe she's sick and about to die, like HRC was during her campaign.


*Hillary passes out and gets chucked into her van like a side of beef ...*
▶ 0:20




Oct 3, 2016 - Uploaded by TexasVeteran
_*Hillary*_ passes out and _*gets*_ chucked _*into*_ her _*van*_ like a side of beef! ....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I get that you donʻt like being WRONG.


Funny, he does seem to be good at it though.


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I get that you donʻt like being WRONG.


Please describe said "wrongness"...be specific.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You should read that Constitution.  If the Executive branch over steps, two other branches are there to correct them.  Who made the correction?  Opinion does not matter.  The laws were not ignored.  The states sued using one remedy.  That is still on going.


Finally, the Missing Puzzle Piece


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Blah blah blah... the Cato institute!


Nice rebuttal counselor, I understand why you don't appear in court.
I listed three sources. Is your blah blah blah bullshit for all three?
https://www.cato.org/publications/c...obama-violated-constitution-during-presidency
https://www.forbes.com/sites/realsp...nstitutional-violations-of-2013/#7b94b8dc7667
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...constitutional-legacy/?utm_term=.6fcba3786f8f


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nice rebuttal counselor, I understand why you don't appear in court.
> I listed three sources. Is your blah blah blah bullshit for all three?
> https://www.cato.org/publications/c...obama-violated-constitution-during-presidency
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/realsp...nstitutional-violations-of-2013/#7b94b8dc7667
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...constitutional-legacy/?utm_term=.6fcba3786f8f


These are opinion pieces, why haven't these actions been challenged in court like dump's religious bans have been?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why don't you be specific on what Obama did and let's see what I think of it and what I may have said?
> 
> In the meantime, you think it's ok to violate the Constitution because someone else did in the past?


I posted three sources that listed where Obama's "sop" was ignoring the Constitution....pick one out. 
DACA is one of those times he ignored the Constitution and issued an executive order...a little credit in that BHO said at the time the issue needed to be addressed by Congress.
Trump through it back to Congress which is where it belongs and  a flock of pc jackass screamed racism... Congress should do their job and send Trump an immigration bill.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> These are opinion pieces, why haven't these actions been challenged in court like dump's religious bans have been?


Those are not opinion pieces they are fact.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2017)

_*...why haven't these actions been challenged in court like dump's religious bans have been?*_



The U.S. Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals blocked a series of President Obama’s executive orders on immigration on Monday night, frustrating the administration’s efforts to shield millions of undocumented immigrants from deportation and delivering a major setback to a core policy initiative of the president’s second-term agenda.* The Justice Department said on Tuesday morning that it would appeal the ruling to the U.S. Supreme Court.

A three-judge panel ruled against the Obama administration on a 2-1 vote in _Texas v. United States_, upholding a lower court’s injunction against two programs. Obama created one of the programs, called Deferred Action for Parents of Americans, or DAPA, and expanded another, called Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, or DACA in a unilateral effort to reshape the U.S. immigration system after the 2014 midterm elections. Texas and 25 other states sued the United States soon thereafter, in an attempt to halt the executive actions.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/11/fifth-circuit-obama-immigration/415077/


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Those are not opinion pieces they are fact.


No, it's opinion, there are other opinions out there:

https://thinkprogress.org/trump-admin-constitutional-case-daca-a3134e0059e3/

*DACA is not unconstitutional*
*The Trump administration's case against the DACA program is nonsense.*


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I posted three sources that listed where Obama's "sop" was ignoring the Constitution....pick one out.


You linked 3 opinion pieces and I asked you to discuss the merits of any one of it's claims specifically.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> You linked 3 opinion pieces and I asked you to discuss the merits of any one of it's claims specifically.


Good lord read something for once...
_*...why haven't these actions been challenged in court like dump's religious bans have been?*_



The U.S. Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals blocked a series of President Obama’s executive orders on immigration on Monday night, frustrating the administration’s efforts to shield millions of undocumented immigrants from deportation and delivering a major setback to a core policy initiative of the president’s second-term agenda.* The Justice Department said on Tuesday morning that it would appeal the ruling to the U.S. Supreme Court.

A three-judge panel ruled against the Obama administration on a 2-1 vote in _Texas v. United States_, upholding a lower court’s injunction against two programs. Obama created one of the programs, called Deferred Action for Parents of Americans, or DAPA, and expanded another, called Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, or DACA in a unilateral effort to reshape the U.S. immigration system after the 2014 midterm elections. Texas and 25 other states sued the United States soon thereafter, in an attempt to halt the executive actions.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/11/fifth-circuit-obama-immigration/415077/


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord read something for once...
> _*...why haven't these actions been challenged in court like dump's religious bans have been?*_
> 
> 
> ...


We know DACA is under fire, it's in current headlines, I was referring to all the other claims being made in those articles.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2017)

*Supreme Court’s Decision on
Immigration Case Affects Millions
of Unauthorized Immigrants*
By HAEYOUN PARK and ALICIA PARLAPIANO JUNE 23, 2016

The Supreme Court announced a 4-4 decision in a case
challenging President Obama’s plan to shield as many as five
million unauthorized immigrants from deportation and to
allow them to work in the United States. The decision leaves
in place an appeals court ruling blocking the president’s
ambitious plan, dealing a sharp blow to a program that Mr.
Obama had hoped would be one of his central legacies.

Just under half of the nation’s unauthorized immigrant population – estimated currently at about 11 million – could have potentially benefited from programs President Obama announced in November 2014.

Mr. Obama’s programs for parents and children – Deferred Action for Parents of Americans and Lawful Permanent Residents, known as DAPA, and Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, known as DACA – would have protected three categories of unauthorized immigrants:

DAPA (parents)

Unauthorized parents of children who are United States citizens or legal permanent residents born on or before Nov. 20, 2014. To qualify, parents must have been in the United States since Jan.1, 2010.


DACA (children)

Unauthorized immigrants born after June 15, 1981 who were brought to the United States before their 16th birthday and have been in the country since June 15, 2007.


Expanded DACA (children)

Unauthorized immigrants brought to the United States as children before January 2010.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/06/22/us/who-is-affected-by-supreme-court-decision-on-immigration.html


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Supreme Court’s Decision on*
> *Immigration Case Affects Millions*
> *of Unauthorized Immigrants*
> By HAEYOUN PARK and ALICIA PARLAPIANO JUNE 23, 2016
> ...


Didn't you just post this??


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Former NPR CEO Actually Talks to Conservatives, Has a Change of Heart


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Mueller's Russia Probe Has Swept up the Podesta Group


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Spammer


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Why would DRs operate on a clump of lifeless cells?
*Surgeons Operate on Patient Within Patient...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Spammer


I love Spam,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Spammer


I thought you would appreciate a different point of view.
Especially the NPR one. Informative.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nice rebuttal counselor, I understand why you don't appear in court.
> I listed three sources. Is your blah blah blah bullshit for all three?
> https://www.cato.org/publications/c...obama-violated-constitution-during-presidency
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/realsp...nstitutional-violations-of-2013/#7b94b8dc7667
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...constitutional-legacy/?utm_term=.6fcba3786f8f


what are you talking about?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please describe said "wrongness"...be specific.


Iʻll snope it and let you know.


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻll snope it and let you know.


You need all the help you can get clam-up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Didn't you just post this??


Apparently you didn't read it...
*"The decision leaves in place an appeals court ruling blocking the president’s ambitious plan, dealing a sharp blow to a program that Mr.
Obama had hoped would be one of his central legacies".*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> what are you talking about?


Blah blah blah blah cato...what were you talking about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻll snope it and let you know.


I have never done that or needed to, but I know a guy that is pretty good at it.


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently you didn't read it...
> *"The decision leaves in place an appeals court ruling blocking the president’s ambitious plan, dealing a sharp blow to a program that Mr.
> Obama had hoped would be one of his central legacies".*


Same content, posted twice.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Former NPR CEO Actually Talks to Conservatives, Has a Change of Heart


This is like American History X in reverse. He was fired from NPR in  less than 18 months. Sounds like a mushy-headed wack job. In any event, there's nice folks on all sides...except the ones with white polo shirts and khakis.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> This is like American History X in reverse. He was fired from NPR in  less than 18 months. Sounds like a mushy-headed wack job. In any event, there's nice folks on all sides...except the ones with white polo shirts and khakis.


I just bought a nice white polo yesterday, it is a burberry with plaid on the inner collar. Nice.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just bought a nice white polo yesterday, it is a burberry with plaid on the inner collar. Nice.


This and all the gay and tranny posts makes things a bit clearer.


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just bought a nice white polo yesterday, it is a burberry with plaid on the inner collar. Nice.


And what color lipstick is that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

espola said:


> And what color lipstick is that?


I wish I was that young.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> This and all the gay and tranny posts makes things a bit clearer.


I was trying to get a bite on paying 175.00 for a shirt, but it didn't work.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was trying to get a bite on paying 175.00 for a shirt, but it didn't work.


It was far too tasteful a shirt for them nazees anyway.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

*University of Oregon President: These far-left protesters don’t seem to understand fascism*
John Sexton Oct 23, 2017 3:21 PM
Top Pick

“Fascist regimes rose to power by attacking free speech…”


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “Fascist regimes rose to power by attacking free speech…”


That's dump, attacking reporters for busting his lies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> You linked 3 opinion pieces and I asked you to discuss the merits of any one of it's claims specifically.


Snopology


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's dump, attacking reporters for busting his lies.


I wish reporters would have held the Kenyan to account.


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wish reporters would have held the Kenyan to account.


They did, he just wasn't nearly as crooked as dump.

Right wing media has arrived, it's large and in charge these days.  MSM liberal bias is a conspiracy.  Catering to nutter fantasy worlds is big business.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> They did, he just wasn't nearly as crooked as dump.
> 
> Right wing media has arrived, it's large and in charge these days.  MSM liberal bias is a conspiracy.  Catering to nutter fantasy worlds is big business.


You are still stupid. I used to have high hopes for you, your mother and I have done all we can, time for some tough love.


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are still stupid.


Confirmation I hit home...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Confirmation I hit home...


No, just confirmation that you are still stupid.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> These are opinion pieces, why haven't these actions been challenged in court like dump's religious bans have been?


*Why do you respond for xyz ????*


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, just confirmation that you are still stupid.


Can you describe what I got wrong, be specific?


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Confirmation I hit home...


*The cuts to your nose and forehead are proof you're the Boomerang King. *


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you describe what I got wrong, be specific?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you describe what I got wrong, be specific?


Media bias doesn't exist and the media held obama accountable.


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Media bias doesn't exist and the media held obama accountable.


I didn't say bias doesn't exist, of course it does, but since Fox and many other right wing sources have risen, the liberal hold on our media has become balanced.  To say it in another way, there is as much right wing bias as there is left these days.  I see it all day long on FB.  Breitbart is a monster these days, it's amazing how quickly that machine has grown.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> I didn't say bias doesn't exist, of course it does, but since Fox and many other right wing sources have risen, the liberal hold on our media has become balanced.  To say it in another way, there is as much right wing bias as there is left these days.  *I see it all day long on FB.*  Breitbart is a monster these days, it's amazing how quickly that machine has grown.



*Wow...he just admitted that he steals from his employer.*
*Not only by the time he spends on this Forum, but on Facebook also .....*
*That's the supposed source that swung the election according to Lying*
*Liberals.....!*

*Below is the original ( Hypothetical ) act...now add Facebook to it !*


*This is one Hypothetical example....


Wez has been a member of this forum for just a little over a year.
The average cubicle worker reports to work @ 8:00 am and works until 5:00 pm
Five days a week.
Now we know Wez posts some on the weekend, but the majority of his posts originate
during working hours. Sometimes he posts early in the morning or late evening, but 
still the majority is done during working hours.*

*7,559 posts over ( approximately ) 395 days
52 weeks in a year + 4 for the 30 days
56 x 5 ( Work days ) = 280*

*280 is 70.88 % of 395
70.88 % of 7559 = 5357.81*

*5357.81 / 280 =19.1*

*19.1 posts every work day*

*We'll approximate that he is an eight hour workday cubicle dweller.*

*2.38 posts every hour.*

*Every 25.21 min Wez posts.*

*The approx time to compose and post 5-7 min 
( Internet info for Instagram, because he does search and post Pics )*

*We'll go with the high end of 7 min*

*So when Wez posts approximately 2 every 50.42 min
he's using 14 min of that time.*

*112 mins a day
112 x 5 ( Days ) = 560 mins a week.*

*That's 9.33 hours a week to post.*

*That's one full day + one hour and 33 mins out of
the following day he not working for his employer.
A week.*

*Let's assume he's making ...oh $ 30.00 and hour.*

*$ 30.00 x 9.33 = $ 279.90 a week his employer is 
paying him and he's not working. Not to mention 
who's equipment and service is he using.
That's $ 14,554.80 his employer is shelling out for him to
post on JUST this forum.*

*Now when I've said he's stealing from his employer you now 
get an idea of the unproductive time employers lose when 
employees do this......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> I didn't say bias doesn't exist, of course it does, but since Fox and many other right wing sources have risen, the liberal hold on our media has become balanced.  To say it in another way, there is as much right wing bias as there is left these days.  I see it all day long on FB.  Breitbart is a monster these days, it's amazing how quickly that machine has grown.


I thought you said MSM.
You did.



↑
I wish reporters would have held the Kenyan to account.
Click to expand...
They did, he just wasn't nearly as crooked as dump.

Right wing media has arrived, it's large and in charge these days. MSM liberal bias is a conspiracy. Catering to nutter fantasy worlds is big business.

Wez, Today at 1:58 PM Report


----------



## Wez (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you said MSM.
> You did.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude, learn to edit.  MSM is now Fox and Breitbart among others.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you said MSM.
> You did.
> 
> 
> ...



*Ya know Joe....I wonder how the Liberals live with themselves and there contorted logic.*

*There's three plus MSM outlets that trash 24/7/365 and they Bitch to high heaven over*
*one successful " Rino " outlet known as Fox News....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn dude, learn to edit.  MSM is now Fox and Breitbart among others.


*Once again you prove.....*

*A. You're an Idiot.*
*B. You're a Liar.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Damn dude, learn to edit.  MSM is now Fox and Breitbart among others.


MSM is not Breitbart. Who are you bullshitting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Ya know Joe....I wonder how the Liberals live with themselves and there contorted logic.*
> 
> *There's three plus MSM outlets that trash 24/7/365 and they Bitch to high heaven over*
> *one successful " Rino " outlet known as Fox News....*


It's unfucking believable how stupid this guy is. He tries to run his bullshit and it's not going to work here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 23, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please describe said "wrongness"...be specific.


You'll get effing crickets from these idiots on anything resembling personal responsibility or actually backing their own play.  You are dealing with emotionally stunted imbeciles that possess absolutely no backbone or integrity.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'll get effing crickets from these idiots on anything resembling personal responsibility or actually backing their own play.  You are dealing with emotionally stunted imbeciles that possess absolutely no backbone or integrity.


Hypocrite.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just bought a nice white polo yesterday, it is a burberry with plaid on the inner collar. Nice.


Nice?  Very nice!   Take a look at the manufacturing tag.  Made in .... China or Vietnam?  It's 50/50 I suspect.  Unless it's over a hundred dollars.  Then you got ripped off no matter how high the quality.  But you might have an actual Made in USA shirt proudly stitched in a sweltering warehouse in East Los Angeles.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Nice?  Very nice!   Take a look at the manufacturing tag.  Made in .... China or Vietnam?  It's 50/50 I suspect.  Unless it's over a hundred dollars.  Then you got ripped off no matter how high the quality.  But you might have an actual Made in USA shirt proudly stitched in a sweltering warehouse in East Los Angeles.


It was 175 and I didn't really buy it, just saw it at Nordstroms.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It was 175 and I didn't really buy it, just saw it at Nordstroms.


All kidding aside.  That is ridiculously overpriced.  Check clearance pages on manufacturers websites.  Good bargains when it's time to replace favorite shirts and such.  Hate shopping in stores.  Amazon Prime.  

Alright.  Back to be mutual hatred.


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> All kidding aside.  That is ridiculously overpriced.  Check clearance pages on manufacturers websites.  Good bargains when it's time to replace favorite shirts and such.  Hate shopping in stores.  Amazon Prime.
> 
> Alright.  Back to be mutual hatred.


I used to buy all my work shirts from clearance stock at Lands' End.  Now I just wear t-shirts every day.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 23, 2017)

espola said:


> I used to buy all my work shirts from clearance stock at Lands' End.  Now I just wear t-shirts every day.


Oh no.  Not wife-beaters I hope.  Otherwise you might be my hillbilly neighbor always building some wooden potting planter and collecting tin cans for recycling pennies.  The wife said he's got hydrangeas in the latest planters.  How'd he come up with THAT?


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Oh no.  Not wife-beaters I hope.  Otherwise you might be my hillbilly neighbor always building some wooden potting planter and collecting tin cans for recycling pennies.  The wife said he's got hydrangeas in the latest planters.  How'd he come up with THAT?


Anthuriums.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2017)

Is this the class you girly libs took? Must be,
*The men taking classes to unlearn toxic masculinity*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2017)

*Soulless,
The Left Is Eager to See an Undocumented Immigrant Teen Get an Abortion
Kimberly Ross*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2017)

*Speaking of soulless, look at this ugly, Godless bitch,

Missouri Judge Rules Against Planned Parenthood in Abortion Restriction Case*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2017)

*What is it with all these ugly liberal Ho's,
*
Don't get too close to the fire, Nancy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2017)

*Census: 44.6% in California Don't Speak English at Home...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2017)

Wez said:


> I didn't say bias doesn't exist, of course it does, but since Fox and many other right wing sources have risen, the liberal hold on our media has become balanced.  To say it in another way, there is as much right wing bias as there is left these days.  I see it all day long on FB.  Breitbart is a monster these days, it's amazing how quickly that machine has grown.


Timing is everything,
*The ridiculous “MSM is just Democrat propaganda, and not free press” argument*
Taylor Millard Oct 24, 2017 10:41 AM

Biased press is still free press


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2017)

More Fake Hawaiians

*Bad Halloween news from Cosmo: Your daughter may be a racist if …*
Ed MorrisseyPosted at 12:01 pm on October 24, 2017







Alternate headline: _Sudden new appreciation for Black and Orange Spirit Day._ Remember back when we dressed up in costumes for Halloween without obsessing over whether we were committing “cultural appropriation” for dressing up like ninjas, pirates, or the latest Disney characters? So do the editors of Redbook, who scolded young parents in a Cosmopolitan essay yesterday for expressing their racist impulses while, um, begging for candy from strangers.  If your daughters want to dress like Princess Moana, the editors urge parents to recognize the racism in their offspring before their costumes expose them as well:

See Also: Breaking: Gowdy, Goodlatte open House probe into DoJ Hillary investigation

The original article, written by Sachi Feris, discusses how her white daughter was torn between dressing as Elsa, from _Frozen_, or the titular character from _Moana_. Feris expresses concern that while an Elsa costume might reinforce notions of white privilege, dressing up as Moana is essentially cultural appropriation — the act of reducing someone’s culture to stereotypes, and thereby belittling it. Though Feris puzzles over how one might wear a Moana costume respectfully, she ultimately decides it just isn’t a good idea.

At this point, you might be saying something like: “But, I dressed up as Jasmine as a child, and I’m not a racist!”, or, “It’s just a Halloween costume, please chill the f*ck out.” But one of the best things about time is that it moves forward. You should too. You can (and should) strive to be better than you were 10, 20, or 30 years ago. If you missed the mark when you were younger, maybe think about using _this_ Halloween as an opportunity to teach your kids about the importance of cultural sensitivity. If your child’s dream costume feels questionable, don’t just throw up your hands and hand over your credit card. You’re the parent here, and the onus of what your child wears falls on you. If your kid wears a racist costume … you’re kind of wearing it too.

On top of that, Redbook editors argue, those costumes that celebrate Princess Moana are really stealing the specialness of her character for those oppressed by “racist [expletives],” so … stick to your own race when choosing costumes, or something:

TRENDING:
*Vindication? MSNBC's "up close look" at border-wall effort a little too "up close" for comfort *
Recognize this: Moana is a really special character to young girls of Polynesian descent who have never seen a Disney Princess who looks like them, just like how Tiana from _The Princess and the Frog _likely resonated with young Black women who had waited decades to see themselves represented. White girls have plenty of princesses to choose from — there’s Belle, Ariel, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty … you get the idea. If your Caucasian son or daughter doesn’t get to be exactly what they wanted for Halloween, encourage them to take a step back and realize that they’re awash in privileges that the real Moanas and Tianas of the world will likely never see, because the world is full of racist [a******s].

Er … _riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight_. Recognize this: We must have solved all of the world’s other problems to be obsessing over the cultural statements made by _little kids on Halloween_. Does opting for Ariel over Moana lessen the oppression of a single person on the planet? Or does it teach children that we’re all human beings worthy of celebration regardless of our background? Wasn’t that the point of pressing Disney to diversify its princess catalog in the first place?

Oh, let’s not always see the same hands …

National Review’s Kyle Smith wonders when the Left stopped seeing people as individuals, rather than as ethnic collectives:

First, when did Redbook adopt the language of humorless campus social-justice police? Isn’t Redbook supposed to be about brownie recipes and decorating tips, not whom-have-you-unintentionally-oppressed-today? Second, if Halloween doesn’t mean kids get to pretend to be from other cultures, what is the point of it? Is Emily supposed to dress as Emily this year, and every other? Is a black kid not allowed to pretend to be a Scandinavian? Do you have to be of Transylvanian heritage to dress up as Dracula? Do you have to be Egyptian to be the Mummy? Do you have to be dead to play a ghost?

The Left used to insist on seeing people as individuals, not as members of groups. The goal used to be that kids of different races would play together oblivious to one another’s superficial differences. This was commendable, and many a race barrier has fallen. Now the Left is determined to put those barriers back up, to teach kids to obsess over race. It is adamant that pigmentation has to be of overriding concern to you, and if it isn’t to your children, your children must be indoctrinated to divide people based on skin color, to calculate varying levels of “sensitivity” and “privilege” based on melanin. It’s not only ludicrous, it’s alarming. Don’t let this diseased mindset take hold. Go ahead and dress your kid as Moana this Halloween.

Or _don’t_, but let your children choose the character they want to be. Costume parties — and that’s what Halloween is — have always been about taking on the identity of someone or something other than yourself. Can that be done tastelessly and objectionably at times? Sure, but don’t kid yourselves that it’s only the Left’s favored groups who get that treatment. Those transgressions almost all come from adults rather than kids, though, who just want to have innocent fun by briefly inhabiting the roles of their favorite characters. The only harm that entails is to the fragile sensibilities of the New Puritans on the Left, who have most _definitely _spent the last few decades reducing people to their DNA and melatonin structures.

As for me, I already have my costume picked out.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'll get effing crickets from these idiots on anything resembling personal responsibility or actually backing their own play.  You are dealing with emotionally stunted imbeciles that possess absolutely no backbone or integrity.


*Very Stunted and Dumb compilation of words.....Try again.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Speaking of soulless, look at this ugly, Godless bitch,
> 
> Missouri Judge Rules Against Planned Parenthood in Abortion Restriction Case*


*Which one.....Ugh.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Which one.....Ugh.*


Good point, they are dead inside.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As for me, I already have my costume picked out.


Me too.

Paint my face orange, get a clown wig and hide my hands and feet so as not to stop the illusion.  Oh yea, also probably need to put a couple ice cubes in my ass to get the boys to shrink.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Me too.
> 
> Paint my face orange, get a clown wig and hide my hands and feet so as not to stop the illusion.  Oh yea, also probably need to put a couple ice cubes in my ass to get the boys to shrink.
> View attachment 1591


You gonna be able to lose that much weight?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 24, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You gonna be able to lose that much weight?


My problem is my size.  Pussy Grabber is probably a 44 Regular.  I am a 60 long.  I wear 13.5 wide shoes and xxl gloves.  He is just a much smaller frame.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Me too.
> 
> Paint my face orange, get a clown wig and hide my hands and feet so as not to stop the illusion.  Oh yea, also probably need to put a couple ice cubes in my ass to get the boys to shrink.





Andy Dukes said:


> My problem is my size.  Pussy Grabber is probably a 44 Regular.  I am a 60 long.  I wear 13.5 wide shoes and xxl gloves.  He is just a much smaller frame.



*Let's see......over the years you've been caught lying over 60 - 70 % of the *
*time....*
*And we're to believe you all of the sudden have turned over a " New " leaf ?*
*How are we to believe this isn't another one of your gross exaggerations....?*
*60" Waist is on average coupled with a 32" inseam. ( Overweight ) I'm guessing your 140 lbs over mine.*
*Your 330 + or - Ten lbs.*
*13.5 Wide.... That's a foot plant of a large human ( Close ) 11.0 - 11.5*
*XXL Gloves...That's about normal ( Mine )*

*This is if your telling the TRUTH !*



*All insults aside....you need to lose a lot of weight and start a training regiment.*
*The ticker can't handle all that excess, it's a huge strain.*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good point, they are dead inside.


You’ve never had a girl get an abortion in lieu of having your baby?


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You’ve never had a girl get an abortion in lieu of having your baby?


*Please don't start this " True Confessions " on the Forum......*
*I spotted your type from the git go......You're a Beta Pussy.*

*Just let it go, you disgusted her when she saw your real character.*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You’ve never had a girl get an abortion in lieu of having your baby?


Joe unlike whatever it was that responded to my post, which thing would never have gotten a young attractive woman pregnant, I’d be surprised if you didn’t have an accident. I can’t imagine what my life would have been without planned parenthood.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You’ve never had a girl get an abortion in lieu of having your baby?


No, you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MSM is not Breitbart. Who are you bullshitting.


Snope Dog is on the hunt for something that isn’t there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'll get effing crickets from these idiots on anything resembling personal responsibility or actually backing their own play.  You are dealing with emotionally stunted imbeciles that possess absolutely no backbone or integrity.


Coocoo


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe unlike whatever it was that responded to my post, which thing would never have gotten a young attractive woman pregnant, I’d be surprised if you didn’t have an accident. I can’t imagine what my life would have been without planned parenthood.


I would presume you're relieved that mommy & daddy didn't feel the same way.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 24, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, you?


Yes.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 24, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I would presume your relieved that mommy & daddy didn't feel the same way.[/
> 
> That was before Roe v. Wade and there was no counseling from PP, but it’s irrelevant because they were married and I was intended.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> There was no planned parenthood back then, but it’s irrelevant because they were married and I was intended.


Is that what they told you?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 24, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Yes.


Thata boy...personal responsibility. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 24, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Thata boy...personal responsibility. You should be proud of yourself.


Life a little tough for you, Bear? Several of us notice you have a real negative approach. What’s the matter, Big fella? Job stress? Kids disappointing you? It gets better!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Thata boy...personal responsibility. You should be proud of yourself.


The liberal montra, 
me me me me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe unlike whatever it was that responded to my post, which thing would never have gotten a young attractive woman pregnant, I’d be surprised if you didn’t have an accident. I can’t imagine what my life would have been without planned parenthood.


It's all about you, you will answer for your sins.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Life a little tough for you, Bear? Several of us notice you have a real negative approach. What’s the matter, Big fella? Job stress? Kids disappointing you? It gets better!


Haha several of us....ya several dopes.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Life a little tough for you, Bear? Several of us notice you have a real negative approach. What’s the matter, Big fella? Job stress? Kids disappointing you? It gets better!


Perfect... struck a cord?

But good to know your parents were "married", which gave them the "right" not to kill an unborn baby...meaning you. 

Glad your here... sort of.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The liberal montra,
> me me me me.


...mantra...

"me me me me" ironically posted by the most selfish poster here.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Perfect... struck a cord?
> 
> But good to know your parents were "married", which gave them the "right" not to kill an unborn baby...meaning you.
> 
> Glad your here... sort of.


...you're...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> ...you're...


Read that again to yourself  and then post 'your' retraction.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Read that again to yourself  and then post 'your' retraction.


Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> ...mantra...
> 
> "me me me me" ironically posted by the most selfish poster here.


How many bags of free jerkey have you given away?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Please continue.


"You're" dumb?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The liberal montra,
> me me me me.


Wait a minute...I thought we were commies. Isn't that us us us? Get it straight!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> ...you're...


As in you're a dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> ...mantra...
> 
> "me me me me" ironically posted by the most selfish poster here.


I have been called many things, but selfish? Never.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

How about this shit stain and his other shit stain friend?

'SMOKING GUN'
*Emails show Holder's Justice Dept. steered cash away from conservative groups: House panel chair*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> ...you're...


What an idiot.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's all about you, you will answer for your sins.


Judge not, lest ye be judged.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Judge not, lest ye be judged.


God said I can judge baby killers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Judge not, lest ye be judged.


Do you know who this guy is? He is a judge.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know who this guy is? He is a judge.


I was quoting Jesus. I knew you'd hate that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I was quoting Jesus. I knew you'd hate that.


You did not answer the question.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 25, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Let's see......over the years you've been caught lying over 60 - 70 % of the *
> *time....*
> *And we're to believe you all of the sudden have turned over a " New " leaf ?*
> *How are we to believe this isn't another one of your gross exaggerations....?*
> ...


60 waist?  Not that hefty.  44.  Inseam 34. Fitted glove size 13.  My daughter wore a men's 11 glove to play keeper.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 25, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> not to kill an unborn baby...meaning you.
> 
> Glad your here... sort of.


There is no such thing as an unborn baby.

Had to sneak that in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> There is no such thing as an unborn baby.
> 
> Had to sneak that in.


Tell that to the dr that operated on one inside the womb.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that to the dr that operated on one inside the womb.


He operated on a fetus.  I think they would agree with me. Nothing wrong with being a fetus.  We all were one at one point in our development.


----------



## Wez (Oct 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He operated on a fetus.  I think they would agree with me. Nothing wrong with being a fetus.  We all were one at one point in our development.


You're trying to reason with someone who thinks God puts babies in Women.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You did not answer the question.


Let me give you a little hint, do you know who this guy is, actually, was? He was judged by the man if the first picture in question.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're trying to reason with someone who thinks God puts babies in Women.


I am not reasoning with him at all. I am just making comments.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Wez (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Not lying about her might help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

*Las Vegas shooter's laptop missing its hard drive*


Wez said:


> Not lying about her might help.


Who? The rock star? Mad hatter?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I was quoting Jesus. I knew you'd hate that.


Funny how you pull out Jesus when you want to. Actually,  not...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 25, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> There is no such thing as an unborn baby.
> 
> Had to sneak that in.


Wrong. Just thought I would sneak that in...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 25, 2017)

"Yesterday, House GOP leaders launched an investigation into a 2010 deal that gave Russia control of 20% of US uranium supply. Uranium: a radioactive element that can be used to make nuclear weapons. Back in 2010, a Russian energy company bought out a Canadian company with a stake in US uranium. The US signed off on the deal, which went down while Hillary Clinton was sec. of state. During last year's presidential election, the Trump campaign claimed the deal only went through after the Russian company donated millions of dollars to the Clinton Foundation. There's no evidence that this is true. Now, the House is taking a closer look. And that's not the only reason Clinton's in the hot seat again. Yesterday, it came out that her campaign and the DNC helped fund research that led to that dossier about President Trump. The one that allaged that his campaign colluded with Russia...."

Stay tuned as the plot twist come to light.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

*Pennsylvania Elections Officials: Illegal Immigrants Voted Hundreds of Times Since 2000*
Brandon Morse


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> "Yesterday, House GOP leaders launched an investigation into a 2010 deal that gave Russia control of 20% of US uranium supply. Uranium: a radioactive element that can be used to make nuclear weapons. Back in 2010, a Russian energy company bought out a Canadian company with a stake in US uranium. The US signed off on the deal, which went down while Hillary Clinton was sec. of state. During last year's presidential election, the Trump campaign claimed the deal only went through after the Russian company donated millions of dollars to the Clinton Foundation. There's no evidence that this is true. Now, the House is taking a closer look. And that's not the only reason Clinton's in the hot seat again. Yesterday, it came out that her campaign and the DNC helped fund research that led to that dossier about President Trump. The one that allaged that his campaign colluded with Russia...."
> 
> Stay tuned as the plot twist come to light.


The Republicans will eventually find there is nothing there, but not until after the 2018 elections.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

Williamson
*The Whitefish no-bid Puerto Rico contract stinks*


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

QUOTE="xav10, post: 129497, member: 302"

Joe unlike whatever it was that responded to my post, *..........Chicken Shit.*

which thing would never have gotten a young attractive woman pregnant, 
*First it was the Athlete attack and he pussied out. Now " Don Juan " is admitting to impregnating *
*" Young Attractive " woman as if it's a sport. Wow !*

I’d be surprised if you didn’t have an accident. 
*Now he's a Voodoo Doctor......xyz you're a sick demented individual !*

I can’t imagine what my life would have been without planned parenthood.
*You obviously did NOT listen to your Parents, nor the Nurses/counselors at PPH your first *
*go around. It's called a Trojan and it's marketed almost everywhere, even in you diminutive *
*size.....*

/QUOTE


*You are definitely a " Case "......*


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Life a little tough for you, Bear? *Several* of us notice you have a real negative approach. What’s the matter, Big fella? Job stress? Kids disappointing you? It gets better!



*Another Lie..... " Several ".....Really ?*


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Wait a minute...I thought we were commies. Isn't that us us us? Get it straight!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about this shit stain and his other shit stain friend?
> 
> 'SMOKING GUN'
> *Emails show Holder's Justice Dept. steered cash away from conservative groups: House panel chair*


Never liked Steadman.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> The Republicans will eventually find there is nothing there, but not until after the 2018 elections.


About the same time the Democrats find nothing there regarding TRump & Russia and collusion.....


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 25, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> About the same time the Democrats find nothing there regarding TRump & Russia and collusion.....


There's a Democrat controlled committee or Justice Department investigation involving Trump's involvement with Russia?  What government entity is that, exactly?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 25, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> There's a Democrat controlled committee or Justice Department investigation involving Trump's involvement with Russia?  What government entity is that, exactly?


They're clinging to the ledge like in the movies.
Trump is looking down at them and waiting, as each finger white knuckles, and one by one, lets go.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> The Republicans will eventually find there is nothing there, but not until after the 2018 elections.


You might be right but the Clintons past tell a different story..


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You might be right but the Clintons past tell a different story..


What story is that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> What story is that?


Really...


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> There's a Democrat controlled committee or Justice Department investigation involving Trump's involvement with Russia?  What government entity is that, exactly?


----------



## Wez (Oct 25, 2017)

espola said:


> What story is that?


They don't get specific, when they do they get fact-checked and their dumbasses get exposed.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2017)

Wez said:


> They don't get specific, when they do they get fact-checked and their dumbasses get exposed.



*Please..Please...Please....Wez...*

*Post ONE Incident where you fact checked a Conservative Poster and Honestly found a*
*misrepresentation !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

IT’S ON: FBI INFORMANT AUTHORIZED TO SPEAK WITH CONGRESS ON CLINTON AND URANIUM ONE
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/10/25/fbi-informant-claiming-uranium-one-scoop-cleared-from-gag-order/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> They don't get specific, when they do they get fact-checked and their dumbasses get exposed.


They?
Their dumb asses?
Priceless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Because socialism works.

Socialist Pizza Shop Shuts Down for Exactly the Reasons You’d Expect
http://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2017/10/25/socialist-pizza-shop-shuts-exactly-reasons-youd-expect/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

'Game Change' co-author Mark Halperin apologizes after sex assault accusations
AMP - 1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/10/25/game-change-co-author-mark-halperin-apologizes-after-sex-assault-accusations.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwie4ZTRn47XAhVN_mMKHQAlBz0QqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw1iTns11o7NKv20ojj0aAt8&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2017)

espola said:


> The Republicans will eventually find there is nothing there, but not until after the 2018 elections.


More conspiracy theory BS . . . wait until the JFK drop today and watch them go crazy. Maybe they'll say a young Obama did it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Americans nowadays have a bad attitude towards presidents. Many people are denouncing Donald Trump as a dictator. But the real problem in this nation is the dictatorial illiteracy that has allowed modern presidents to commandeer far too much power.

Trump’s saber-rattling, rude outbursts, and rancorous tweets have spooked folks far and wide. But most Americans are not sufficiently informed on recent history to recognize where Trump poses dire threats beyond the usual Washington machinations. Most citizens are unaware that both political parties have perennially championed bureaucratic aggrandizement over civil liberties.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More conspiracy theory BS . . . wait until the JFK drop today and watch them go crazy. Maybe they'll say a young Obama did it.


Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff, Trump wins election, Democrats cry election rigged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> They don't get specific, when they do they get fact-checked and their dumbasses get exposed.


Just like you did with Snopes and your Nye crush.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just like you did with Snopes and your Nye crush.


Snopes has been crushing you nutters for a long time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Man Oh Man, the left sure are a bunch of creepy perverts,





Five women accuse journalist Mark Halperin of sexual harassment...
'Open Secret'...
Out at NBCMSNBC...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Cosmopolitan Reminds Us All How Progressives Have Killed Halloween


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Is it me or is the left imploding?




* 
*
*Ellen slammed over boob tweet to Perry...** 
*
*Ronan Farrow working ANOTHER Weinstein expose... ** 

Ashley Judd says 'deal' helped her flee rape... 
*
*Corey Feldman claims he's being targeted for death!

Trying to expose pedophile ring...*


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it me or is the left imploding?


It's you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's you.


You wish, what are you going to do when they put the bracelets on Hillary, if they fit around her hoofs?


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wish, what are you going to do when they put the bracelets on Hillary, if they fit around her hoofs?


Cheer, it will be the first rich elite to ever have it happen to.  Do me a favor and start holding your breath now...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Cheer, it will be the first rich elite to ever have it happen to.  Do me a favor and start holding your breath now...


We will cheer together, maybe it will open your eyes and your closed mind.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We will cheer together, maybe it will open your eyes and your closed mind.


She'll be marching in chains with dump if rich elites ever start to get their due...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's you.


Desperate times.....
Doug Jones Pushed Felon Voting ‘Rights’ with Soros-Funded Org

_Alabama Senate Candidate + Who’s-Who of Radical Left Support Bill to Legalize 4.7M Convicts’ Votes_


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Desperate times.....
> Doug Jones Pushed Felon Voting ‘Rights’ with Soros-Funded Org
> 
> _Alabama Senate Candidate + Who’s-Who of Radical Left Support Bill to Legalize 4.7M Convicts’ Votes_


Fake news


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Desperate times.....
> Doug Jones Pushed Felon Voting ‘Rights’ with Soros-Funded Org
> 
> _Alabama Senate Candidate + Who’s-Who of Radical Left Support Bill to Legalize 4.7M Convicts’ Votes_


Sucker.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man Oh Man, the left sure are a bunch of creepy perverts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a Republican.  Always has been. Worked for McCain and many other campaigns.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Snopes has been crushing you nutters for a long time.


Baaaaaa!  Still trying to say what snopes doesnʻt.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Baaaaaa!  Still trying to say what snopes doesnʻt.


Please explain, be specific.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please explain, be specific.


You saying what Snopes said about what FEE said about your boy.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You saying what Snopes said about what FEE said about your boy.


Please, tell me what I said and what your article said and what you typed here.  Than we can revisit the tape and clear this up for good.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You saying what Snopes said about what FEE said about your boy.


Still clueless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> He is a Republican.  Always has been. Worked for McCain and many other campaigns.


MSNBC/ Joe Scarborough/McCain=lib
You know better that that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please, tell me what I said and what your article said and what you typed here.  Than we can revisit the tape and clear this up for good.


okay


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

espola said:


> Still clueless.


I love it when you rescue your kids.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> okay


So nothing?  What's up, Clam up?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please, tell me what I said and what your article said and what you typed here.  Than we can revisit the tape and clear this up for good.


[URL="http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/the-totalitarianism-of-the-environmentalists.3790/#post-99377"]The Totalitarianism of the Environmentalists[/URL]


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MSNBC/ Joe Scarborough/McCain=lib
> You know better that that.


McCain is not a lib.  Neither is Scarborough, neither is Flake and neither is Corker. They hold more conservative values than Pussy Grabber or you.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Totalitarianism of the Environmentalists


That reply was thoroughly debunked.  Here's where you went off the rails: "You shouldn't mess with FEE."  What you chose to cut and paste is the problem.

Let's review, so everyone can be clear:




Wez said:


> Iz, your cut and paste habits have presented a misleading concept:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> McCain is not a lib.  Neither is Scarborough, neither is Flake and neither is Corker. They hold more conservative values than Pussy Grabber or you.


Whatever you believe is fine with me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> That reply was thoroughly debunked.  Here's where you went off the rails: "You shouldn't mess with FEE."  What you chose to cut and paste is the problem.
> 
> Let's review, so everyone can be clear:


Lol!  Start with post 1 so we can revisit your hollow log.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Start with post 1 so we can revisit your hollow log.


Please do, it's all right there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Please do, it's all right there.


I rest my case.


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I rest my case.


I can out-learn you. I can out-read you. I can out-think you. And I can out-philosophize you. And I'm gonna outlast you. You think a couple whacks to my guts is gonna get me down? It's gonna take a hell of a lot more than that, Counselor, to prove you're better than me!


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever you believe is fine with me.


Look at their voting records, their actual writings and what they have said. Now compare that with what you have written and what Pussy Grabber has said.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> I can out-learn you. I can out-read you. I can out-think you. And I can out-philosophize you. And I'm gonna outlast you. You think a couple whacks to my guts is gonna get me down? It's gonna take a hell of a lot more than that, Counselor, to prove you're better than me!


Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Look at their voting records, their actual writings and what they have said. Now compare that with what you have written and what Pussy Grabber has said.


Halpern is as liberal as can be, he worked for Bloomberg and MSNBC.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Halpern is as liberal as can be, he worked for Bloomberg and MSNBC.


Why would that define someone's political position? So no one who appears on Fox can be a liberal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why would that define someone's political position? So no one who appears on Fox can be a liberal?


I couldn't find very much that would lead to him being called a conservative, other than him calling Obama a dick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Americans nowadays have a bad attitude towards presidents. Many people are denouncing Donald Trump as a dictator. But the real problem in this nation is the dictatorial illiteracy that has allowed modern presidents to commandeer far too much power.
> 
> Trump’s saber-rattling, rude outbursts, and rancorous tweets have spooked folks far and wide. But most Americans are not sufficiently informed on recent history to recognize where Trump poses dire threats beyond the usual Washington machinations. Most citizens are unaware that both political parties have perennially championed bureaucratic aggrandizement over civil liberties.


No, he's just a con-man and a buffoon . . .  a national embarrassment, that's all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it me or is the left imploding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's you and other right wingers doing all you can to distract the attention away from the idiot in chief you claim to admire (although I feel even many on the right that claim allegiance, take long scalding baths and wash their mouths out with soap, plus brush incessantly to get the stench and bad taste out of their mouths . . . in private of course). It's ok, there are rotten apples in every sector of human kind . . . it's just that you elected and now praise one, the pussy grabber, can't make a deal, pee-pee party, Pepe the frog loving, idiot in chief, Donald J. Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, it's you and other right wingers doing all you can to distract the attention away from the idiot in chief you claim to admire (although I feel even many on the right that claim allegiance, take long scalding baths and wash their mouths out with soap, plus brush incessantly to get the stench and bad taste out of their mouths . . . in private of course). It's ok, there are rotten apples in every sector of human kind . . . it's just that you elected and now praise one, the pussy grabber, can't make a deal, pee-pee party, Pepe the frog loving, idiot in chief, Donald J. Trump.


That Mr President to you, you know, the guy who trounced the girl you were with?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That Mr President to you, you know, the guy who trounced the girl you were with?


That is about the extent of his accomplishments so far . . . besides winning the birth lottery and inheriting a fortune.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he's just a con-man and a buffoon . . .  a national embarrassment, that's all.


Con-man alert


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, it's you and other right wingers doing all you can to distract the attention away from the idiot in chief you claim to admire (although I feel even many on the right that claim allegiance, take long scalding baths and wash their mouths out with soap, plus brush incessantly to get the stench and bad taste out of their mouths . . . in private of course). It's ok, there are rotten apples in every sector of human kind . . . it's just that you elected and now praise one, the pussy grabber, can't make a deal, pee-pee party, Pepe the frog loving, idiot in chief, Donald J. Trump.


Speaking of distractions:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That Mr President to you, you know, the guy who trounced the girl you were with?


Despite 3 million more votes and lots of Star power.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Despite 3 million more votes and lots of Star power.


Illegal votes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is about the extent of his accomplishments so far . . . besides winning the birth lottery and inheriting a fortune.


I guess we all hit the birth lottery.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Despite 3 million more votes and lots of Star power.


Didn't you mean smart power?


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> There's a Democrat controlled committee or Justice Department investigation involving Trump's involvement with Russia?  What government entity is that, exactly?


*The Top Crook and his seventeen henchmen who are attempting to clear out all evidence of wrong*
*doing by " He " and all the others who are/were involved in the Uranium One scandal, Pedogate, *
*Pizzagate, Pakigate, Benghazigate, E-Mailgate, Human/Haitian TrafficingGate......and sooooo many *
*others !!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 130000, member: 1585" Is it me or is the left imploding?




* 
*
*Ellen slammed over boob tweet to Perry...** 
*
*Ronan Farrow working ANOTHER Weinstein expose... ** 

Ashley Judd says 'deal' helped her flee rape... 
*
*Corey Feldman claims he's being targeted for death!*

*Trying to expose pedophile ring...* /QUOTE


*They're Imploding as I said they would over two years ago when the TRUTH finally came out !*
*None of this would be happening if the Wicked Witch of The East had Won !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> McCain is not a lib.  Neither is Scarborough, neither is Flake and neither is Corker. They hold more conservative values than Pussy Grabber or you.



*McCain is a Democrat who fooled the voters of Arizona, ask anyone who live in Phoenix....*
*He's a Grade A asshole.....along with " The Fluffer Flake "....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is about the extent of his accomplishments so far . . . besides winning the birth lottery and inheriting a fortune.



*Your Jealousy and Envy raise their ugly Pimples again !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is about the extent of his accomplishments so far . . . besides winning the birth lottery and inheriting a fortune.


Jealousy & envy oozes from you like shit from a sewer


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *McCain is a Democrat who fooled the voters of Arizona, ask anyone who live in Phoenix....*
> *He's a Grade A asshole.....along with " The Fluffer Flake "....*


Did you vote for him for President?


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The Top Crook and his seventeen henchmen who are attempting to clear out all evidence of wrong*
> *doing by " He " and all the others who are/were involved in the Uranium One scandal, Pedogate, *
> *Pizzagate, Pakigate, Benghazigate, E-Mailgate, Human/Haitian TrafficingGate......and sooooo many *
> *others !!*


Well ... I see our time is up.  So with that ... I will see ... you ... again next week!  At our regularly scheduled time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Jealousy & envy oozes from you like shit from a sewer


Jealous of what?


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Well ... I see our time is up.  So with that ... I will see ... you ... again next week!  At our regularly scheduled time.


Thanks for the chair!


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Thanks for the chair!


Mrs. Templeton has made it ... quite clear ... in fact, that she in no uncertain terms, does not wish to meet you under any circumstances.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Jealous of what?


Money.
Power. 
Success.
He has all that yet he like you is a buffoon, a jackass, a rude bore, and a fuck wad.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Nonononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Money.
> Power.
> Success.
> He has all that yet he like you is a buffoon, a jackass, a rude bore, and a fuck wad.


He's a triple threat.  He has the sexy pixie dust swirling around him, if you will.  Dangerous.  There are, in fact, many women who are specifically attracted ... sexually, to such a man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Money.
> Power.
> Success.
> He has all that yet he like you is a buffoon, a jackass, a rude bore, and a fuck wad.


Do see all that as excusing his lies and lack of getting anything done? Do I wish I was born into wealth, yep. Does that make me jealous of our national embarrassment? Absolutely not . . . but you just keep making excuses for him and ignoring his complete ineptitude, divisive nature and buffoonery.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

You people are sick,
*Jane Doe’s Unborn Baby Is Now Dead, and the Left Is Cheering*
Kimberly Ross


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

WHOA: Soldier Claims Obama Admin Forcibly Silenced Bergdahl's Unit to Cover Up Desertion Report


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

*IRS Offers Apology for Targeting Conservative Tea Party Groups During Obama Administration*
Brandon Morse


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did you vote for him for President?


*NOPE !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Nonononono said:


>


*The Pubic Hair scene is better.....*

*



*


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> He's a triple threat.  He has the sexy pixie dust swirling around him, if you will.  Dangerous.  There are, in fact, many women who are specifically attracted ... sexually, to such a man.



*Name a few !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Well ... I see our time is up.  So with that ... I will see ... you ... again next week!  At our regularly scheduled time.


*Good evening my slippery slimy rib infested vertebrate.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do see all that as excusing his lies and lack of getting anything done? Do I wish I was born into wealth, yep. Does that make me jealous of our national embarrassment?
> 
> *Oh Yes it Does !!!!! You cry at night because of your choice dealt you  Oh the Jealousy and Envy !*
> 
> Absolutely not . . . but you just keep making excuses for him and ignoring his complete ineptitude, divisive nature and buffoonery.


*If he was a Solid Democrat pushing the Soros agenda you would lick *
*the ground beneath his feet every chance you had if he walked within reach.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Did you vote for him for President?


I did, it's the oh shit or oh fuck Syndrome. Even his mom said she would have to hold her nose to vote for him.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do see all that as excusing his lies and lack of getting anything done? Do I wish I was born into wealth, yep. Does that make me jealous of our national embarrassment? Absolutely not . . . but you just keep making excuses for him and ignoring his complete ineptitude, divisive nature and buffoonery.


You lying asswipe....post one excuse I've ever made for him .....take your time jackass. 
Couple more traits you apparently have in common with Trump...a lying jackass.
You sicken me as much as Trump does....fuck off Ratman!!!!


----------



## Wez (Oct 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You lying asswipe....post one excuse I've ever made for him


Your response to every valid criticism is a "what aboutism".

It's deflection and the same as an excuse.


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You lying asswipe....post one excuse I've ever made for him .....take your time jackass.
> Couple more traits you apparently have in common with Trump...a lying jackass.
> You sicken me as much as Trump does....fuck off Ratman!!!!


You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your response to every valid criticism is a "what aboutism".
> 
> It's deflection and the same as an excuse.


Valid criticism, lol!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 26, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your response to every valid criticism is a "what aboutism".
> 
> It's deflection and the same as an excuse.


You fool. Hypocrite.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *NOPE !*


You voted for Obama?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your response to every valid criticism is a "what aboutism".
> 
> It's deflection and the same as an excuse.


Horse shit


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 27, 2017)

espola said:


> You're not fooling anybody.


I'm not trying to fool anyone...Magoo.
Speaking of not fooling anyone, have you found a citation so I can read up on Lee?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are sick,
> *Jane Doe’s Unborn Baby Is Now Dead, and the Left Is Cheering*
> Kimberly Ross


Sad.
One of the comments stated that they were glad this "ordeal" was finally over for her.
Its never going to be over for her. She will live with it for the rest of her life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sad.
> One of the comments stated that they were glad this "ordeal" was finally over for her.
> Its never going to be over for her. She will live with it for the rest of her life.


Yep, they used her.
Godless people.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 27, 2017)

Good day for you, Joe. Hating law-abiding citizenry, preferring to criminalize those who maim and murder people with their cars and attempting to call law-abiding citizenry blasphemers.
Taliban Joe!  Your new name.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Good day for you, Joe. Hating law-abiding citizenry, preferring to criminalize those who maim and murder people with their cars and attempting to call law-abiding citizenry blasphemers.
> Taliban Joe!  Your new name.


Your post makes no sense, but I will respond to what a dope like you thinks,
Who was maimed or murdered with a car in Brea? If they are stupid enough to jump in front of and on a moving car then they are probably too stupid to be part of this society, they should go back where they came from, toot sweet.


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2017)

espola said:


> You're not fooling anybody.


*He's not trying... You are !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2017)

*Poll: NFL Popularity Nosedives, Steepest Among Republicans*
by Dylan Gwinn


----------



## Wez (Oct 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Poll: NFL Popularity Nosedives, Steepest Among Republicans*
> by Dylan Gwinn


You're gettin played son...


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Poll: NFL Popularity Nosedives, Steepest Among Republicans*
> by Dylan Gwinn


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.


*No......you are. Keep sending them money to plug the hole in the boat.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You lying asswipe....post one excuse I've ever made for him .....take your time jackass.
> Couple more traits you apparently have in common with Trump...a lying jackass.
> You sicken me as much as Trump does....fuck off Ratman!!!!


Oh poor victimized baby, so sorry to call out your complete and total hypocrisy . . . maybe you can use this as a learning moment, that is if you actually had a conscience.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2017)

espola said:


> You're not fooling anybody.


He does have nono, lil' joe, the plumber and little miss dizzy.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 27, 2017)

NFL is bigger than ever. TV ratings don't tell us much, with phones and other viewing platforms. Between online viewing and merchandise and international games, it's massive. When Kapernick gets back on the field, it will be even bigger.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor victimized baby, so sorry to call out your complete and total hypocrisy . . . maybe you can use this as a learning moment, that is if you actually had a conscience.


WTF....
Stupid only begins to describe you and doesn't do you justice....shut up....please!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He does have nono, lil' joe, the plumber and little miss dizzy.


What? I own you, ya dipstick...


----------



## Wez (Oct 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What? I own you, ya dipstick...


You really believe that too...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> What? I own you, ya dipstick...


What a buffoon you are . . . like your lord and savior lord Trump. You would be funny if you weren't so sad, poor thing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 27, 2017)

Wez said:


> You really believe that too...


It's obvious.
Nice of you to stick up for your doppelganger wizbag...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What a buffoon you are . . . like your lord and savior lord Trump. You would be funny if you weren't so sad, poor thing.


I gotta believe you are actually the only person in the country dumber than Trump...shut up Daffy....
Trump tweets and you blabber on like a full grown second grade special needs child.
Bless your little heart, you are stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 27, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I gotta believe you are actually the only person in the country dumber than Trump...shut up Daffy....
> Trump tweets and you blabber on like a full grown second grade special needs child.
> Lord you are stupid.


It is obvious I have struck a cord, sorry, I really don't mean to cause you such extreme anguish.


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He does have nono, lil' joe, the plumber and little miss dizzy.



*Right in the back, just behind the Broca's area...yep you know it..*
*the gustatory area...oh you can taste it, I'm in there and it's drivin you crazy.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is obvious I have struck a cord, sorry, I really don't mean to cause you such extreme anguish.





*Oh No......We've got you good....just Look at the playground we have !*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2017)

The Texas chain-migration abortion
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/10/the_texas_chainmigration_abortion.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2017)

Jerry Brown Warns California Republicans Not to Vote for Tax Reform
AMP - 10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/10/28/jerry-brown-warns-california-republicans-not-vote-tax-reform/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwje4u3CjZPXAhVL5CYKHW3eC3gQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw273F70ZZGEwnovuWVxc2jS


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Texas chain-migration abortion
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/10/the_texas_chainmigration_abortion.html


Just a question, do you ever watch, view, read or listen to anything that isn't driven by extreme right-wing ideology? Do you ever just watch the news, a ballgame, maybe Wheel of Fortune or Jeopardy?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just a question, do you ever watch, view, read or listen to anything that isn't driven by extreme right-wing ideology? Do you ever just watch the news, a ballgame, maybe Wheel of Fortune or Jeopardy?


Time for that mirror... hypocrite


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jerry Brown Warns California Republicans Not to Vote for Tax Reform
> AMP - 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/10/28/jerry-brown-warns-california-republicans-not-vote-tax-reform/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwje4u3CjZPXAhVL5CYKHW3eC3gQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw273F70ZZGEwnovuWVxc2jS


California sends more tax revenue to the  Feds than any other two states combines.  The loss of the ability to write off state and local taxes will add "hugely " to the revenue that is being cut from the Trump like .02 percent families. That revenue will come from four states that already send more money than they use per capita, California New York New jersey and Illinois.


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> California sends more tax revenue to the  Feds than any other two states combines.  The loss of the ability to write off state and local taxes will add "hugely " to the revenue that is being cut from the Trump like .02 percent families. That revenue will come from four states that already send more money than they use per capita, California New York New jersey and Illinois.


The principle that state and local tax payments can be deducted from income on your Federal return always made sense to me.  Otherwise we might end up in a situation where one's income was being taxed at greater that 100%.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Time for that mirror... hypocrite


How so?  I watch all those, I use to watch faux news more when the sexual predator and some of his victims were still employed there. Hannity and Tucker over and over again just doesn't cut it . . . and with the a Texas in-law in town I can't even watch the news because they may talk about Trump in realistic terms and the in-law gets all upset when that happens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> California sends more tax revenue to the  Feds than any other two states combines.  The loss of the ability to write off state and local taxes will add "hugely " to the revenue that is being cut from the Trump like .02 percent families. That revenue will come from four states that already send more money than they use per capita, California New York New jersey and Illinois.


And?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


And, his job is to take care of his state and the residents of.


----------



## Wez (Oct 28, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> And, his job is to take care of his state and the residents of.


Gay Joe's job is to ignorantly complain in a partisan seisure, all day long.  Russia playbook 101.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Gay Joe's job is to ignorantly complain in a partisan seisure, all day long.  Russia playbook 101.


The election was rigged.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How so?  I watch all those, I use to watch faux news more when the sexual predator and some of his victims were still employed there. Hannity and Tucker over and over again just doesn't cut it . . . and with the a Texas in-law in town I can't even watch the news because they may talk about Trump in realistic terms and the in-law gets all upset when that happens.


What outlet do you watch to get your talking points now?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 28, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> And, his job is to take care of his state and the residents of.


Who?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> And, his job is to take care of his state and the residents of.


His job is to keep his job, tax and spend.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


> The principle that state and local tax payments can be deducted from income on your Federal return always made sense to me.  Otherwise we might end up in a situation where one's income was being taxed at greater that 100%.


What are you babbling now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> California sends more tax revenue to the  Feds than any other two states combines.  *The loss of the ability to write off state and local taxes will add "hugely " to the revenue that is being cut from the Trump like .02 percent families.* That revenue will come from four states that already send more money than they use per capita, California New York New jersey and Illinois.


Andy can you clarify what you were trying to say here in the bolded parts.  Saying that CA. sends more tax revenue than any two states combined isn't really that shocking.  I imagine it's probably more than two.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The election was rigged.


It would appear that way, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What outlet do you watch to get your talking points now?


". . . my primary consultant is myself, and I have a good instinct for this stuff.”, " . . . because I have a very good brain."


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ". . . my primary consultant is myself, and I have a good instinct for this stuff.”, " . . . because I have a very good brain."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


>


Donald is the Fredo of the Trump family.


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald is the Fredo of the Trump family.


Senior, or Junior?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2017)

espola said:


> Senior, or Junior?


The gene was passed on apparently . . . and spread around.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald is the Fredo of the Trump family.


Father and son.  And other son.  

Frankly, they've got no Michael, or Sonny.  Or Vito.  Or Connie.  

Sure, you could claim Ivanka as Connie, with the complicity, but Connie was smart. Ever read some of Ivanka's tweets?   "My eight month old son is so wonderful. Happy Birthday!"  Something damn close to that.

The nincompoops can smugly correct me on her actual tweet.  I'm sure I took it completely out of context in their safe bubble Fox World.  And fellas, don't forget to assign the manila folder emoji to this post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It would appear that way, right?


Yes.  Hence the 3 million more votes for Hillary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald is the Fredo of the Trump family.


Go clowns Go!!


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 28, 2017)

Yesterday I met with a potential customer in my office.  We started talking political shit and he throws out about how stupid college campuses are and it is a sign of the decay in America.

Today  I am on a campus that is 125 years old at the Homecoming fair.  There are people of all ages.  Current students, alumni, mascot, kids and dogs.  And pop up tents with all the clubs, Greeks, official school stuff and of course the school radio station on speakers through the whole thing.  The clubs range from the benign transfer club for transferring in students to the debate club.  You can talk to the right wing group or go down three booths to the Back Students Union.  School t-shirts in all sizes.  A Black Lives Matter shirt ten feet from "I stand for our flag" shirt.

Nothing but smiles and good natured fun.

We will be just fine.


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jerry Brown Warns California Republicans Not to Vote for Tax Reform
> AMP - 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/10/28/jerry-brown-warns-california-republicans-not-vote-tax-reform/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwje4u3CjZPXAhVL5CYKHW3eC3gQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw273F70ZZGEwnovuWVxc2jS



*Gov Jerry Brown is freaking out since the President turned off the Financial*
*spigot that funds the majority of Calcare and portions of it were being diverted to *
*the Unfunded Pension Plans that he separated from the budget to make it look as if*
*he balanced it.....*
*You will only see Gov Jerry howl louder as the finances run out and the Pensioners*
*start to put pressure on him.....*
*Wait til the Gas Tax increase on Wed Nov 1st kicks in...that's going to be a Reality*
*check to every citizen in California that you've been screwed ! Again !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> And, his job is to take care of his state and the residents of.


*His job is to fund the State Unions and the Unfunded Pensions or his head will be on a plate...*
*The shell game is about to be exposed...*
*We are going to be living a form of Venezuela financial collapse if we stay on Gov Jerry's course. *


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yesterday I met with a potential customer in my office.  We started talking political shit and he throws out about how stupid college campuses are and it is a sign of the decay in America.
> 
> Today  I am on a campus that is 125 years old at the Homecoming fair.  There are people of all ages.  Current students, alumni, mascot, kids and dogs.  And pop up tents with all the clubs, Greeks, official school stuff and of course the school radio station on speakers through the whole thing.  The clubs range from the benign transfer club for transferring in students to the debate club.  You can talk to the right wing group or go down three booths to the Back Students Union.  School t-shirts in all sizes.  A Black Lives Matter shirt ten feet from "I stand for our flag" shirt.
> 
> ...


*WSSU 2017 Homecoming celebrating 125 Years... ?*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 28, 2017)

i





nononono said:


> *WSSU 2017 Homecoming celebrating 125 Years... ?*


Where is WSSU?


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> i
> Where is WSSU?


*Where are You ? *

*Maryland ?*

*They're wearing throwback Uniforms this weekend.*

*




*


----------



## Wez (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 29, 2017)

Some interesting ideas.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/lifestyle/magazine/how-to-fix-american-democracy/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_mag-fix:homepage/story&utm_term=.8cbcd8a012d8


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Some interesting ideas.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/lifestyle/magazine/how-to-fix-american-democracy/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_mag-fix:homepage/story&utm_term=.8cbcd8a012d8


Many good points, a few myopic and some wide reaching, but I see the proliferation of extreme propaganda as one of the main things tearing us apart, "Vote for us cuz they'll eat your children!" and secondly the massive influx of money into politics, at times into small local contests by large entities with huge amounts of funding. Get the money out and somehow bring facts and reality back into the picture. The fact that the jade helm/pizzagate/deflection/whataboutism/tabloid way of thinking has made it's way into the picture in anyway is disgusting. It use to be a small side show, now for some it is the main show, and the believe and defend it. Like a cancer it can spread to the less engaged and unengaged as it has.

"Decades ago, consumers mobilized to make cars and household appliances safer. With the proliferation of news sources and the potential for deceptive news to wreak harm, a new generation of consumers should mobilize to demand similarly high standards for the news that commands our time and attention."


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Many good points, a few myopic and some wide reaching, but I see the proliferation of extreme propaganda as one of the main things tearing us apart, "Vote for us cuz they'll eat your children!" and secondly the massive influx of money into politics, at times into small local contests by large entities with huge amounts of funding. Get the money out and somehow bring facts and reality back into the picture. The fact that the jade helm/pizzagate/deflection/whataboutism/tabloid way of thinking has made it's way into the picture in anyway is disgusting. It use to be a small side show, now for some it is the main show, and the believe and defend it. Like a cancer it can spread to the less engaged and unengaged as it has.
> 
> "Decades ago, consumers mobilized to make cars and household appliances safer. With the proliferation of news sources and the potential for deceptive news to wreak harm, a new generation of consumers should mobilize to demand similarly high standards for the news that commands our time and attention."


Do I get two stickers for liking your post?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2017)

Wez said:


>


November 8th?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Some interesting ideas.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/lifestyle/magazine/how-to-fix-american-democracy/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_mag-fix:homepage/story&utm_term=.8cbcd8a012d8


So right off the bat, MANDATE voting.  Democratic Socialism?  Too funny.

_Australia, voting is compulsory. They have far higher turnouts, and their elections boast greater legitimacy._

Higher turnouts.  Imagine that?  Hillary didn't have a higher turnout problem did she?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Some interesting ideas.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/lifestyle/magazine/how-to-fix-american-democracy/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_mag-fix:homepage/story&utm_term=.8cbcd8a012d8


Oh and look here another mandate!!  Shocking!!

_In the interest of a more functional nation, then, I propose a *new high school requirement.* *Every student should be required *to take, not a course in foreign culture — not a course in Italian food, or Japanese gardens, or Central American weaving — but a course on the nature of culture: on meta-culture. *We could call it Identity 101*_

2 for 2 mandates.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Many good points, a few myopic and some wide reaching, but I see the proliferation of extreme propaganda as one of the main things tearing us apart, "Vote for us cuz they'll eat your children!" and secondly the massive influx of money into politics, at times into small local contests by large entities with huge amounts of funding. Get the money out and somehow bring facts and reality back into the picture. The fact that the jade helm/pizzagate/deflection/whataboutism/tabloid way of thinking has made it's way into the picture in anyway is disgusting. It use to be a small side show, now for some it is the main show, and the believe and defend it. Like a cancer it can spread to the less engaged and unengaged as it has.
> 
> "Decades ago, consumers mobilized to make cars and household appliances safer. With the proliferation of news sources and the potential for deceptive news to wreak harm, a new generation of consumers should mobilize to demand similarly high standards for the news that commands our time and attention."


I found myself surprised by ideas I found a bit whacky and then needing to step back and understand my predisposed concepts gave me a very pointed view of them and why that was not necessarily helpful. Mostly those based on religion and the feeling of attack some of those on the right feel towards new norms.  There is a lot of fear there for folks.

I was most surprised not to see the structural pair of ideas that I think would in a bipartisan way make the most significant impact on the national stage.  Ending gerrymandering and installing term limits on the House of Representatives.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Some interesting ideas.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2017/lifestyle/magazine/how-to-fix-american-democracy/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_mag-fix:homepage/story&utm_term=.8cbcd8a012d8


_But if we seek one simple thing to do for a start, maybe we could make ourselves more receptive to the music of accommodation, particularly by abstaining from the blare of vain and vicious animosity. If only as a marker of our desire to do this, we should each commit to staying away from social media for a month this coming year._

Okay.  All you clowns are on ignore for a month.  Friend or Foe.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _But if we seek one simple thing to do for a start, maybe we could make ourselves more receptive to the music of accommodation, particularly by abstaining from the blare of vain and vicious animosity. If only as a marker of our desire to do this, we should each commit to staying away from social media for a month this coming year._
> 
> Okay.  All you clowns are on ignore for a month.  Friend or Foe.


Enjoy your time off.


----------



## Wez (Oct 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Enjoy your time off.


I really need to take lessons from you in taking the high road with these fools.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I really need to take lessons from you in taking the high road with these fools.


it is  easy to find stuff in that list of ideas that makes you shake your head.  BIZ just enjoys being the persona of irritable bowel syndrome. Maybe a break from gluten will be good for him.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I really need to take lessons from you in taking the high road with these fools.


Whining bitch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> I really need to take lessons from you in taking the high road with these fools.


Just don't take things so personal.  You'll be fine.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> BIZ just enjoys being the persona of irritable bowel syndrome.


Truth often has that effect.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 29, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Whining bitch.


Says the pot... LMAO! I've never heard anybody whine like a little bitch so much...haven't heard him do anything else!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Do I get two stickers for liking your post?


What do you like about it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _But if we seek one simple thing to do for a start, maybe we could make ourselves more receptive to the music of accommodation, particularly by abstaining from the blare of vain and vicious animosity. If only as a marker of our desire to do this, we should each commit to staying away from social media for a month this coming year._
> 
> Okay.  All you clowns are on ignore for a month.  Friend or Foe.


Are you pouting once again?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you like about it?


If somehow we can get big money out of politics then that would be a start. Too many lobbyist making back door deals to line the pockets of some politician who only cares about himself.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 29, 2017)

But to outlaw Private Education? That's not even worth discussing...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 29, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> But to outlaw Private Education? That's not even worth discussing...


A little out there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2017)

Someone in here must have written this article.


Lib Ruling Class Goes Daffy Duck
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/10/lib_ruling_class_goes_daffy_duck.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2017)

Church that Washington attended for two decades taking down his memorial
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/10/church_that_washington_attended_for_two_decades_taking_down_his_memorial_.html


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I found myself surprised by ideas I found a bit whacky and then needing to step back and understand my predisposed concepts gave me a very pointed view of them and why that was not necessarily helpful. Mostly those based on religion and the feeling of attack some of those on the right feel towards new norms.  There is a lot of fear there for folks.
> 
> I was most surprised not to see the structural pair of ideas that I think would in a bipartisan way make the most significant impact on the national stage.  Ending gerrymandering and installing term limits on the House of Representatives.


*Removing five Democrats on the Senate side would be a very good start.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> it is  easy to find stuff in that list of ideas that makes you shake your head.  BIZ just enjoys being the persona of irritable bowel syndrome. Maybe a break from gluten will be good for him.



*Practice what you preach Big Boy.....*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone in here must have written this article.
> 
> 
> Lib Ruling Class Goes Daffy Duck
> http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/10/lib_ruling_class_goes_daffy_duck.html


Some idiot. On the right. It’s incomprehensible.


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Some idiot. On the right. It’s incomprehensible.



*You can read, don't Lie !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Some idiot. On the right. It’s incomprehensible.


Someone who knows you and your friends very well.
Sure the fuck is true though.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure the fuck is true though.


I literally don’t know what it says.


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I literally don’t know what it says.


*Hence my very TRUTHFUL statement...*
*Thanks for shoring up my comment...*
*You are a LIAR.*
*Again.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you pouting once again?


Just havimg some fun with Andy’s list of mandates link.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2017)

*This is all you need to know about the desperation of the left,
It’s come to this: Activist group’s Virginia ad shows Republican trying to run down minority children
Allahpundit Oct 30, 2017 2:01 PM





Good lord.
*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

*Irrational Reactions*

Many of us are terrified of guns. Yet, despite horrific tragedies like Las Vegas, Orlando, and Blacksburg, the firearm homicide rate in the US has fallen 50 percent over the past two decades, and the non-fatal firearm crime rate has fallen by a whopping 75 percent. This isn’t because we’re getting rid of guns. The number of guns per capita in the country has doubledover the past fifty years, and the number of people with concealed carry gun permits has risen 150 percent over the past ten.

Too many of us are terrified of marijuana. Despite a growing legalization movement, we arrest over a half-million people per year for its possession. Marijuana doesn’t ruin lives. But the police, courts, and prisons do when people use it. Compared to what the law will do to you, marijuana is incredibly safe. According to the Centers for Disease Control, over 2,000 people die each year from alcohol poisoning, 25,000 die from prescription drug overdoses, 5,000 die from cocaine, and 11,000 from heroin. The number who die from marijuana overdoses? Zero.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This is all you need to know about the desperation of the left,
> It’s come to this: Activist group’s Virginia ad shows Republican trying to run down minority children
> Allahpundit Oct 30, 2017 2:01 PM
> 
> ...


I hope they make more of these.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Irrational Reactions*
> 
> Many of us are terrified of guns. Yet, despite horrific tragedies like Las Vegas, Orlando, and Blacksburg, the firearm homicide rate in the US has fallen 50 percent over the past two decades, and the non-fatal firearm crime rate has fallen by a whopping 75 percent. This isn’t because we’re getting rid of guns. The number of guns per capita in the country has doubledover the past fifty years, and the number of people with concealed carry gun permits has risen 150 percent over the past ten.
> 
> Too many of us are terrified of marijuana. Despite a growing legalization movement, we arrest over a half-million people per year for its possession. Marijuana doesn’t ruin lives. But the police, courts, and prisons do when people use it. Compared to what the law will do to you, marijuana is incredibly safe. According to the Centers for Disease Control, over 2,000 people die each year from alcohol poisoning, 25,000 die from prescription drug overdoses, 5,000 die from cocaine, and 11,000 from heroin. The number who die from marijuana overdoses? Zero.


Let me Snopes this and then I will get back to you with the real, fake, wezdumb numbers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

*Truck driver runs over multiple people in Manhattan, as many as 6 killed*
John Sexton Oct 31, 2017 4:01 PM
Top Pick





“drove a pickup truck down a lengthy stretch of bike path next to the Hudson River”


----------



## xav10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Truck driver runs over multiple people in Manhattan, as many as 6 killed*
> John Sexton Oct 31, 2017 4:01 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


Did he shout Allah Akbar? I think maybe after he was done...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Did he shout Allah Akbar? I think maybe after he was done...


What does your post supposed to mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Did he shout Allah Akbar? I think maybe after he was done...


*Roy Moore: No, I don’t support religious tests that would bar Muslims from serving in Congress; Update: Or does he?*
Allahpundit Oct 31, 2017 5:01 PM





“I don’t hate people.”
*Hmmmm, lets ponder this.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What does your post supposed to mean?


He is just stating what a dick he is.
He likes having terrorists in our country, gives him something to joke about.


----------



## Wez (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Roy Moore: No, I don’t support religious tests that would bar Muslims from serving in Congress; Update: Or does he?*


https://www.salon.com/2017/09/29/roy-moores-victory-and-the-republican-feedback-loop-of-crazy/

*Roy Moore’s victory and the Republican feedback loop of crazy*
*Alabama is likely to send a birther and anti-Muslim fanatic to the U.S. Senate. Can GOP leaders stem this tide?*


----------



## xav10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is just stating what a dick he is.
> He likes having terrorists in our country, gives him something to joke about.


Dudes, not at all. If anything, I was making the assumption that he was an Islamic terrorist. I also heard that noone heard anything, as far as any warning (I have previously posted here that I have told my children if they ever hear that phrase called out in public they need to run and hide) goes, but that maybe he shouted that when he exited the truck. That's all I meant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Dudes, not at all. If anything, I was making the assumption that he was an Islamic terrorist. I also heard that noone heard anything, as far as any warning (I have previously posted here that I have told my children if they ever hear that phrase called out in public they need to run and hide) goes, but that maybe he shouted that when he exited the truck. That's all I meant.


My bad, sorry mr attorney.
It's ok we  water board this guy before we cut his nuts off?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My bad, sorry mr attorney.
> It's ok we  water board this guy before we cut his nuts off?


Pretty much, but don't debase yourself in doing so. Then you'll be as bad as them, right? Offing him pronto seems ok with me, though.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Did he shout Allah Akbar? I think maybe after he was done...


My wife and I support a young man who is doing missions work in the Middle East (unofficially) . A few months ago he was sharing one of his experiences with us. He was talking with one of the local college students and turned the subject to faith and asked the student what he knew of Christianity. The students reply was that Christians live in sin because they practice immoral behavior. He added that since the United States is a Christian nation that the country is also immoral.  When pressed, the student said Muslims believe this based on what they see in the movies, since most movies come out of the US. Something to think about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> My wife and I support a young man who is doing missions work in the Middle East (unofficially) . A few months ago he was sharing one of his experiences with us. He was talking with one of the local college students and turned the subject to faith and asked the student what he knew of Christianity. The students reply was that Christians live in sin because they practice immoral behavior. He added that since the United States is a Christian nation that the country is also immoral.  When pressed, the student said Muslims believe this based on what they see in the movies, since most movies come out of the US. Something to think about.


Nothing to think about, the left has destroying our morals for decades, getting rid of religion is their main goal.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> My wife and I support a young man who is doing missions work in the Middle East (unofficially) . A few months ago he was sharing one of his experiences with us. He was talking with one of the local college students and turned the subject to faith and asked the student what he knew of Christianity. The students reply was that Christians live in sin because they practice immoral behavior. He added that since the United States is a Christian nation that the country is also immoral.  When pressed, the student said Muslims believe this based on what they see in the movies, since most movies come out of the US. Something to think about.


Yes, religions demand that those that subject themselves to the group think, must also define the others as lesser than.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> My wife and I support a young man who is doing missions work in the Middle East (unofficially) . A few months ago he was sharing one of his experiences with us. He was talking with one of the local college students and turned the subject to faith and asked the student what he knew of Christianity. The students reply was that Christians live in sin because they practice immoral behavior. He added that since the United States is a Christian nation that the country is also immoral.  When pressed, the student said Muslims believe this based on what they see in the movies, since most movies come out of the US. Something to think about.


How so? What could it be in our movies? The hits these days are like Transformers and Marvel stuff. Is it the tits, or the violence? They make women cover up from head to toe in 100 degree heat and chop people's heads off, so who's to judge?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing to think about, the left has destroying our morals for decades, getting rid of religion is their main goal.


There is nothing moral about religion.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing to think about, the left has destroying our morals for decades, getting rid of religion is their main goal.


Your mouth to God's ears!


----------



## tenacious (Oct 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> My wife and I support a young man who is doing missions work in the Middle East (unofficially) . A few months ago he was sharing one of his experiences with us. He was talking with one of the local college students and turned the subject to faith and asked the student what he knew of Christianity. The students reply was that Christians live in sin because they practice immoral behavior. He added that since the United States is a Christian nation that the country is also immoral.  When pressed, the student said Muslims believe this based on what they see in the movies, since most movies come out of the US. Something to think about.


Look at this both ways.  How hard do you think it would be to find a Christian in America to say Islam is an evil religion...


----------



## Wez (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing to think about, the left has destroying our morals for decades, getting rid of religion is their main goal.


Says the "least like Jesus" winner of all time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just havimg some fun with Andy’s list of mandates link.


So pouting is a vice of yours?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Dudes, not at all. If anything, I was making the assumption that he was an Islamic terrorist. I also heard that noone heard anything, as far as any warning (I have previously posted here that I have told my children if they ever hear that phrase called out in public they need to run and hide) goes, but that maybe he shouted that when he exited the truck. That's all I meant.


It has been reported he did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> There is nothing moral about religion.


Christianity is all about morals and heathens with none.


----------



## Wez (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Christianity is all about morals and heathens with none.


Oh, what you do here is moral?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How so? What could it be in our movies? The hits these days are like Transformers and Marvel stuff. Is it the tits, or the violence? They make women cover up from head to toe in 100 degree heat and chop people's heads off, so who's to judge?


Just so you know in extreme heat and sun, light free flowing garments that cover the entire skin area is the way to go. If it was better to wear shorts and tank-tops those desert dwellers would certainly go that route.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Christianity is all about morals and heathens with none.


What do you know about Christianity? You certainly don't display the tenets thereof.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Says the "least like Jesus" winner of all time.


That would be "whiner" . . . just saying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh, what you do here is moral?


An eye for an eye. I am kind of an Old Testament kind of guy.
I am here to save you sinners from your current path to hell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you know about Christianity? You certainly don't display the tenets thereof.


I know it is a positive for many people, what can it hurt?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just so you know in extreme heat and sun, light free flowing garments that cover the entire skin area is the way to go. If it was better to wear shorts and tank-tops those desert dwellers would certainly go that route.


So they do it for the women's comfort. I see.


----------



## Wez (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> An eye for an eye. I am kind of an Old Testament kind of guy.


Yea you are, you love this verse:

_"Their infants will be dashed to pieces before their eyes; their houses will be looted and their wives violated."_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So pouting is a vice of yours?


with the laughter you provide....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So they do it for the women's comfort. I see.


I meant for everyone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea you are, you love this verse:
> 
> _"Their infants will be dashed to pieces before their eyes; their houses will be looted and their wives violated."_


Sounds like you better shape up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> There is nothing moral about religion.


That’s judgemental.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Christianity is all about morals and heathens with none.


While the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth are based on many ideals of morality, they have little to do with largest Christian organizations and the practices of many Christian Churches.  The largest organization of Christians is the Catholic Church. Those guys are really good at institutional immorality. So are members of the US Evangelical faith and their dependence on Old Testament hatred that are not found in the actual teachings of Jesus of Nazareth. And that is just of our time and not the historical recklessness and actual witch hunts of Christianity in the past. I could go on but what would be the point.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s judgmental.


Not really.  I just separate the actions of the human species from the mythology. Humans are biologically prone to certain actions of survival, we would call goodness. Much like ants will swarm a foe.  That is biology not religion.  We have masked this biology in mythology.  The majority of structural mythology is to confirm the power of the leadership and give the supernatural the ability to be the invisible judge that can not be argued with or questioned.  Does not matter if it is one of the fraternal religions out of the Middle East or something much more matriarchal from the South Pacific. Indoctrinate the children with fear and pride. They will grow up true believers. If needed the old men can call on developing testosterone to fight for the good of the tribe.  testosterone masking self protection for the good of the tribe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> So are members of the US Evangelical faith and their dependence on Old Testament hatred that are not found in the actual teachings of Jesus of Nazareth. .


"Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them.  Jesus in Matt 5:17


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Not really.  I just separate the actions of the human species from the mythology. Humans are biologically prone to certain actions of survival, we would call goodness.


"Why do you call me good?" Jesus answered. "No one is good--except God alone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> We have masked this biology in mythology.  The majority of structural mythology is to confirm the power of the leadership and give the supernatural the ability to be the invisible judge that can not be argued with or questioned.


Who told you that?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Why do you call me good?" Jesus answered. "No one is good--except God alone.


Jesus of Nazareth was one of the following:

1. The true and only Son of God.
2. A Charlatan.
3. Mentally ill.
4. Completely misunderstood and misquoted for the benefit of others.

Choose wisely.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How so? What could it be in our movies? The hits these days are like Transformers and Marvel stuff. Is it the tits, or the violence? They make women cover up from head to toe in 100 degree heat and chop people's heads off, so who's to judge?


I was going to post Happy Halloween but I see you guys already are a bunch of clowns.

This is why Trump won. You refuse to even acknowledge truth when it stares right at you.


----------



## xav10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I was going to post Happy Halloween but I see you guys already are a bunch of clowns.
> 
> This is why Trump won. You refuse to even acknowledge truth when it stares right at you.


What truth? That you and the Islamic radicals agree that Hollywood movies display immorality? How is Hollywood immoral? Because middle America likes superhero movies? Seriously, I’m asking.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> I was going to post Happy Halloween but I see you guys already are a bunch of clowns.
> 
> This is why Trump won. You refuse to even acknowledge truth when it stares right at you.


Do you think there was a time in the USA past that was more moral?  Or is your position that because the movies are more "racy" that this gives ISIS and those types a chance to recruit because of our perceived sins?


----------



## xav10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> While the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth are based on many ideals of morality, they have little to do with largest Christian organizations and the practices of many Christian Churches.  The largest organization of Christians is the Catholic Church. Those guys are really good at institutional immorality. So are members of the US Evangelical faith and their dependence on Old Testament hatred that are not found in the actual teachings of Jesus of Nazareth. And that is just of our time and not the historical recklessness and actual witch hunts of Christianity in the past. I could go on but what would be the point.


I love Catholics, said the bishop to the altar boy.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I love Catholics, said the bishop to the altar boy.


That misses my point a bit. While there is certainly systematic child abuse deep in the culture of the Catholic Church, there is also incredible good. My point is that organized religion is alternative government. It is a social structure.  It has good and bad.  It is both immoral and highly moral depending on the individuals and the objectives.  Just like government.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them.  Jesus in Matt 5:17


Isn't that a bit contradictory to the whole throwing the first stone speech versus the detailed stoning protocol found in the Old book?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2017)

What the fuck is a diversity visa?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the fuck is a diversity visa?


Section 203(c) of the Immigration and Nationality Act (INA) provides for a class of immigrants known as “diversity immigrants,” from countries with historically low rates of immigration to the United States. A limited number of visas are available each fiscal year. The DVs are distributed among six geographic regions and no single country may receive more than seven percent of the available DVs in any one year.

https://travel.state.gov/content/visas/en/immigrate/diversity-visa/entry.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Jesus of Nazareth was one of the following:
> 
> 1. The true and only Son of God.
> 2. A Charlatan.
> ...


One of the following eh?  He can be any one or combination of the four depending on who you ask.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> One of the following eh?  He can be any one or combination of the four depending on who you ask.


Hard to be a combination. Unless 4 is one of your answers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Isn't that a bit contradictory to the whole throwing the first stone speech versus the detailed stoning protocol found in the Old book?


What’s the stoning protocol?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Hard to be a combination. Unless 4 is one of your answers.


Delusional folks came up with all kinds of things to say about Jesus.  Even his own family.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> That misses my point a bit. While there is certainly systematic child abuse deep in the culture of the Catholic Church, there is also incredible good. My point is that organized religion is alternative government. It is a social structure.  It has good and bad.  It is both immoral and highly moral depending on the individuals and the objectives.  Just like government.


You could have just said Theocracy.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Oct 31, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You could have just said Theocracy.


Is the US a theocracy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Is the US a theocracy?


No


----------



## Wez (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Is the US a theocracy?


They're trying.


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2017)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 131858, member: 1585"*This is all you need to know about the desperation of the left,
It’s come to this: Activist group’s Virginia ad shows Republican trying to run down minority children
Allahpundit Oct 30, 2017 2:01 PM





Good lord.*
/QUOTE

*Did you see the interview on Tucker Carlson with the lady who endorsed that commercial ?*

*Holy Bitch Cheese she was flat scary....I didn't realize Ignorance combed it's hair that way....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Jesus of Nazareth was one of the following:
> 
> 1. The true and only Son of God.
> 2. A Charlatan.
> ...



*What are you trying to prove Andy ?*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 31, 2017)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 131858, member: 1585"*This is all you need to know about the desperation of the left,
> It’s come to this: Activist group’s Virginia ad shows Republican trying to run down minority children
> Allahpundit Oct 30, 2017 2:01 PM
> 
> ...


This is the leftist racial version of "Refer Madness".


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is the leftist version of "Refer Madness".



*OMG.....what would the Left do if a Republican made a commercial of a deranged *
*old Liberal in a " White " sheet shooting at Republicans while they practice Baseball ?*

*I know one thing for sure ...Don Lemon would cry.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 31, 2017)

Wez said:


> They're trying.


coocoo


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> What truth? That you and the Islamic radicals agree that Hollywood movies display immorality? How is Hollywood immoral? Because middle America likes superhero movies? Seriously, I’m asking.


Yea...you go ahead and run with that. Seriously..


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> How is Hollywood immoral?


Did you really ask that question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2017)

*I don't need no stinking study to tell me this,

STUDY: Quarter Of Illegals Have Mental Disorder...
No shit!*

*
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2017)

Boy, the left is full of creepy pervs,

NPR Exec Resigns… Fifth Member of Elite Media Accused of Sexual Misconduct


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2017)

What agenda? The left is pretty sick.
DISGUSTING: Cosmo Is Now Trying to Normalize Sibling Incest


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2017)

I wonder if this guy is legal?

*Rep. Gutierrez introducing articles of impeachment over Pelosi’s objections*
John Sexton Nov 01, 2017 5:01 PM
Top Pick





“It is clear to us that he is unfit…”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2017)

Gotta love CA,
CA Judge Blocks Law that Forced Pregnancy Centers to Notify Patients of Abortion Information
Lauretta Brown |


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if this guy is legal?
> 
> *Rep. Gutierrez introducing articles of impeachment over Pelosi’s objections*
> John Sexton Nov 01, 2017 5:01 PM
> ...


He does appear to be mentally ill.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He does appear to be mentally ill.


Trump Derangement Syndrome


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2017)

*I know this never happens, but here it is again.*

*In Philadelphia, four charged with election fraud which never happens*
Jazz Shaw Nov 01, 2017 6:41 PM
Top Pick





Three guesses which party engineered this


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy, the left is full of creepy pervs,
> 
> NPR Exec Resigns… Fifth Member of Elite Media Accused of Sexual Misconduct



*Joe.....I have just come to a revelation that has been on the backburner for awhile.*

*I think all these Actors, Producers, Directors, Politicians and such are ALL part of the *
*BIG dossier that the Clinton's amassed over the last 30 plus years on each and every*
*individual they Knew would be advantages to " Their " Agenda moving forward from*
*the very late eighties.*
*Look who paid for the fake Steele Dossier on Trump......The Clinton's !*
*Now that they have been caught with their pants down and hands in the cookie jar, they*
*let the flood gates open so to speak....*
*They've got dirt on just about everyone it seems....*
*I say fuck the Clinton's, let the dogs loose and then we will herd them and use it ALL*
*against the Clinton's themselves !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *I know this never happens, but here it is again.*
> 
> *In Philadelphia, four charged with election fraud which never happens*
> Jazz Shaw Nov 01, 2017 6:41 PM
> ...




*I'm at a loss.....The Amish ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

I know you lefties don't care, but here is more proof that crooked Hillary is, well, crooked.

WHOA: Donna Brazile goes OFF the rails, makes HUGE accusations against DNC, Clinton campaign
https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2017/11/02/whoa-donna-brazile-goes-off-the-rails-makes-huge-accusations-against-dnc-clinton-campaign/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

November 2, 2017
*The rise of overt, unapologetic anti-white racism*
By Thomas Lifson
Two recent incidents demonstrate that racial hatred toward whites is gaining acceptance, even approval from people in positions of institutional authority.

Yesterday, the Daily Wire reported:

Employees within the Democratic National Committee are looking for new employees in the Technology Department. However, the DNC is apparently not interested in your resume if you happen to be a white male.

In an email issued to DNC insiders on Monday, Data Services manager Madeleine Leader announced that the Technology Department is looking to fill several positions and asked interested parties to forward the openings to their colleagues.

She included the following caveat:

I personally would prefer that you not forward to cisgender straight white males, since they're already in the majority.

Her honesty may cost her dearly. Instead of quietly deep-sixing résumés from white males unless they are pretending to be women, as no doubt would have happened, she had to make the illegal policy a public matter.  The DNC still hopes to capture some votes from white males, so it has been forced to react, as Olivia Beavers reports in The Hill:

The DNC denied that the email was "authorized" in any way by the organization.

"The email in question was not authorized by the DNC nor was it authorized by senior leadership," DNC spokesman Michael Tyler said in a statement to The Hill.

"All hiring decisions at the DNC are made consistent with the DNC's commitment to equal employment opportunity and hiring an inclusive and talented staff that reflects the coalition of the Democratic Party, because our diversity is our greatest strength."

The fact that Ms. Leader felt comfortable voicing bias against white males tells us that this is an everyday, common sentiment in her political circle.

A similar mindset is evident in this shocking incident in Canada, as reported by Hank Berrien of the Daily Wire:

As she has done before, last month, Lido Pimienta, a Colombian-Canadian singer, asked audience members of color to move to the front and white members to move to the back. Unlike other times she has made that request, some white members refused to act in accordance with her request, including a white female volunteer who was reportedly there to photograph the show.

The photographer and an unknown number of other Caucasians refused to be discriminated against, just as Rosa Parks refused to yield her seat at the front of the bus in Montgomery, Alabama, when blacks were relegated to the back.  For that defiance in challenging racial segregation, Ms. Parks became an immortal hero.

Not so for the whites who stood on the same principle in Halifax.

The festival's organizers called the photographer's response "aggressive and racist," even as it admitted that "details have not been disclosed."  The festival organizers backed the segregationist move by the singer and _apologized to her_, as Billboard reported:

"We will not accept this behavior and neither should you," the statement reads in part. "Be responsible for your friends – talk to them and support them as they move towards unpacking their racism. People of Color deserve safe spaces and it is your responsibility to help. It is also ours."

Lido Pimienta, for her part, offered an excuse that would have been equally applicable to Rosa Parks.

"I never asked white folks to leave my show, I would never do that," Pimienta said in an email Q&A with Billboard about the incident. "I never ask men to leave my show, I ask them to share the space in a more significant manner as an act of love and solidarity with people who, outside of the music show bubble, have to constantly justify their existence to the world."

Rosa Parks was not asked to leave the bus – just to move to the back.






_Lido Pimienta at a performance in Toronto (Canadian Press)._

Here is the groveling statement that the Halifax festival posted to Facebook:

Dear attendees, fans, artists, staff, volunteers, and folks otherwise involved in the Halifax Pop Explosion. On Thursday, October 19 at the Marquee Club, a white HPX volunteer along with several other white people in the audience reacted to Lido Pimienta inviting "brown girls to the front" of the venue with overt racism. This volunteer was removed by Lido herself. They have since received notification from the festival that they are no longer welcome to volunteer with us.

We will not accept this behaviour and neither should you. Be responsible for your friends – talk to them and support them as they move towards unpacking their racism. People of Colour deserve safe spaces and it is your responsibility to help. It is also ours.

The Halifax Pop Explosion has worked hard in the past year to learn what embracing anti-racism and actively being inclusive of People of Colour and 2SLGBTQ+ folks entails. We take responsibility for missed opportunities to actively support POC artists this year and promise to build meaningful infrastructures within our festival through which to better support these communities in the future.

Halifax Pop Explosion is committing to providing our team with anti-oppression and anti-racism training. Additionally, we will be working with local organizations over the next year to create a list of local resources for our community. We also want to make this list available to those who create unsafe and uncomfortable space at our shows and venues by demonstrating racism, homophobia, transphobia, misogyny, and other discriminatory behaviours, so they too can begin unpacking their discriminatory behaviour. As a festival, we will also spend the next several months addressing ways we can make our festival spaces safer for women, POC, and 2SLGBTQ+ folks.

To Lido Pimienta: we are sorry that one of our volunteers interrupted your art, your show, and your audience by being aggressive and racist. We have so much respect for the art and music you create and the space you make for women, people of colour, transgender, and non-binary people. The way you interact with the world acts and provides a thoughtful example. You are a role model to us and many people in our community. We see it. We feel it. We hope you will work with us again.

To the POC in the audience on Thursday night: we are sorry your night was interrupted, and perhaps ruined, by one of our volunteers. We are going to try our best as a festival to create ways to make our spaces safer and more accessible for you. We hope we can rebuild some trust and that you will come back to our shows.

Thanks everyone for reading. We are fielding many discussions already. If you would like to make your voice heard in these discussions, please don't hesitate to contact the organization directly by emailing talkback@halifaxpopexplosion.com. We are listening.

- Georgie Dudka, on behalf of the Board of Directors for Halifax Pop Explosion

This will not end well.

Two recent incidents demonstrate that racial hatred toward whites is gaining acceptance, even approval from people in positions of institutional authority.

Yesterday, the Daily Wire reported:

Employees within the Democratic National Committee are looking for new employees in the Technology Department. However, the DNC is apparently not interested in your resume if you happen to be a white male.


----------



## Wez (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> November 2, 2017
> *The rise of overt, unapologetic anti-white racism*
> By Thomas Lifson
> Two recent incidents demonstrate that racial hatred toward whites is gaining acceptance, even approval from people in positions of institutional authority.
> ...


Fake


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fake


I am sure it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

*Hispanic caucus weighs whether to let Republican join*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

He is all yours,

*Upside down: McCain now at 64% favorability among Dems, 63% unfavorability among GOP*
Allahpundit Nov 01, 2017 10:41 PM





Maverick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

Ann Coulter Florida Man Has Fender Bender In Manhattan


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

*Trump: NYC Terror Suspect ‘Point of Contact’ for 23 Additional Immigrants…*
by Charlie Spiering402

*…Poll: Majority Want ‘Diversity Visa’ Eliminated…*
by John Binder290

*…Tom Cotton: Attack ‘Entirely Preventable’ if Not for Program*
by John Binder


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump: NYC Terror Suspect ‘Point of Contact’ for 23 Additional Immigrants…*
> by Charlie Spiering402
> 
> *…Poll: Majority Want ‘Diversity Visa’ Eliminated…*
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Wez (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Signed, Russia.  You're gettin played...

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/putins-revenge/

_"FRONTLINE tells the inside story of how Vladimir Putin came to see the United States as an enemy — and why he decided to target an American election."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Signed, Russia.  You're gettin played...
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/putins-revenge/
> 
> _"FRONTLINE tells the inside story of how Vladimir Putin came to see the United States as an enemy — and why he decided to target an American election."_


Here you go Wez,
*Flashback: In 2006, Sen. Schumer Defended Visa Diversity Program ...*
▶ 2:42


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here you go Wez,
> *Flashback: In 2006, Sen. Schumer Defended Visa Diversity Program ...*
> View attachment 1619▶ 2:42


Sucker.

By the late 1970s and 1980s, a large group of Irish nationals, primarily on the eastern seaboard, had arrived on temporary visas and overstayed, remaining illegally in the country.

Irish-American and Italian-American members of Congress joined forces to pass the Immigration Act of 1990, creating a system that would effectively help distant Irish and Italian relatives of those immigrants come to the United States and live permanently and legally.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2017/nov/01/donald-trump/was-diversity-visa-program-schumer-beauty-donald-t/​


----------



## Wez (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here you go Wez,
> *Flashback: In 2006, Sen. Schumer Defended Visa Diversity Program ...*
> View attachment 1619▶ 2:42


Did you hear the Police spokesman in NY condemn dump's attacks on Schumer?  You should listen to it.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you hear the Police spokesman in NY condemn dump's attacks on Schumer?  You should listen to it.


Schumer also moved to get rid of that program as part of the Group of Eight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Schumer also moved to get rid of that program as part of the Group of Eight.


Must have been windy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

When Uncle Tom Speaks You Should Listen,





* 
*
*CLARENCE THOMAS SPEAKS!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

Very Jake News: Tapper Melts Down over Criticism of Inaccurate ‘Allahu Akbar’ Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did you hear the Police spokesman in NY condemn dump's attacks on Schumer?  You should listen to it.


NY? Who is the Mayor he works for? You Dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

*Elizabeth Warren: ‘Yes’ the Clinton campaign rigged the election against Bernie Sanders*
Pocahontas don't play.

John Sexton Nov 02, 2017 7:21 PM
Top Pick





“I think it was.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2017)

Liz Warren may be less likable than Hillary....and therefore less electable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

Coming to the USA.

Number of Asylum Seekers Doubles in Two Years, As Germany Admits it has Lost Track of 30,000 Illegals


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Liz Warren may be less likable than Hillary....and therefore less electable.


I didn't think that was possible but, good point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

*RNC Chairwoman: Every Democrat Should Denounce Latino Victory Fund Ad*
by Sean Moran19

*Trump and GOP Senators Agree: No DACA Amnesty Deal in Spending Bill*
by Breitbart News29

*Heritage Foundation: DACA Amnesty Will Lead to More Illegal Immigration*


----------



## Wez (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NY? Who is the Mayor he works for? You Dick.


So you didn't listen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Schumer also moved to get rid of that program as part of the Group of Eight.


Moved what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you didn't listen.


Listen to what?


----------



## Wez (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Listen to what?


Dick


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Moved what?


The diversity visa program.


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *RNC Chairwoman: Every Democrat Should Denounce Latino Victory Fund Ad*
> by Sean Moran19
> 
> *Trump and GOP Senators Agree: No DACA Amnesty Deal in Spending Bill*
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Sucker.


You've learned a new word to express your thoughts...excellent.

I prefer hypocrite.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 2, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You've learned a new word to express your thoughts...excellent.
> 
> I prefer hypocrite.


And you learned that word from the contradictory postings of three of the usual suspects between last Friday and this Monday, of course.


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You've learned a new word to express your thoughts...excellent.
> 
> I prefer hypocrite.


Speaking of suckers --

https://www.thedailybeast.com/jenna-abrams-russias-clown-troll-princess-duped-the-mainstream-media-and-the-world?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+thedailybeast/articles+(The+Daily+Beast+-+Latest+Articles)


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 2, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> And you learned that word from the contradictory postings of three of the usual suspects between last Friday and this Monday, of course.


Yes of course.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Speaking of suckers --
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/jenna-abrams-russias-clown-troll-princess-duped-the-mainstream-media-and-the-world?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+thedailybeast/articles+(The+Daily+Beast+-+Latest+Articles)


Never heard of her, but damm those Ruskies were good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2017)

Worth the price of admission.


Nikki Haley Uses a Blowtorch on Barack Obama at the United Nations
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2017/11/02/nikki-haley-uses-blowtorch-barack-obama-united-nations/


----------



## xav10 (Nov 3, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Never heard of her, but damm those Ruskies were good.


Sure were... it would appear that they got a president elected!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Sure were... it would appear that they got a president elected!


If that makes you feel better then sure why not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Sure were... it would appear that they got a president elected!


It would appear, fake attorney.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Sure were... it would appear that they got a president elected!


Meanwhile it appears without question, the DNC rigged the nomination for our good old friend HRC... shocking. Wonder how good old Bern feels about the American political system. 

Or maybe its was those damm Russians? Fake news? Doesn't matter? Why are we talking about HRC? Facebook?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2017)

Gotta love the Union.

*Following union vote, Gothamist goes dark*
Jazz Shaw Nov 03, 2017 8:01 AM





Sad to see you go


----------



## xav10 (Nov 3, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Meanwhile it appears without question, the DNC rigged the nomination for our good old friend HRC... shocking. Wonder how good old Bern feels about the American political system.
> 
> Or maybe its was those damm Russians? Fake news? Doesn't matter? Why are we talking about HRC? Facebook?


You mention HRC twice and I didn’t mention her once. But, no question it was DNC and Wasserman rigging it up. Brazile was on the way inside and she has now ratted them out.  The Russians couldn’t have done any better to promote her...but they didn’t. They buried her.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You mention HRC twice and I didn’t mention her once. But, no question it was DNC and Wasserman rigging it up. Brazile was on the way inside and she has now ratted them out.  The Russians couldn’t have done any better to promote her...but they didn’t. They buried her.


Actually I mentioned the hag only once, but who's counting... Well I guess you are haha.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 3, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Actually I mentioned the hag only once, but who's counting... Well I guess you are haha.


Your alzheimer’s is kicking in...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Your alzheimer’s is kicking in...


Jeez it appears so... Why is that important to what the DNC did or important at all?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 3, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Jeez it appears so... Why is that important to what the DNC did or important at all?


Seems important because they rigged the system for the Dems in favor of a shitty candidate.


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Seems important because they rigged the system for the Dems in favor of a shitty candidate.


The two-party system is not interested in preserving democracy as much as it is interested in preserving the two-party system.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 3, 2017)

espola said:


> The two-party system is not interested in preserving democracy as much as it is interested in preserving the two-party system.


On that we agree...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2017)

I can't believe this shit,
*Breaking: Bergdahl gets no prison time*
Ed Morrissey Nov 03, 2017 11:58 AM
Top Pick





Justice?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2017)

*Media can’t stop dropping firecrackers down their own shorts trying to ‘get’ Trump*
 
By Doug Powers • November 3, 2017 05:24 AM
_**Written by Doug Powers_

Trump hatred can cause some of his media critics to get so far out in front of their skis that they faceplant into the moon. Case-in-point, this GQ article in which the president was called out for what the article claimed in part was selective support for the death penalty after attacks. This has to be among my top five favorite corrections of all time:

Edit: An earlier version of this article used a headline noting that Trump had publicly called for the death penalty in the New York attack, but not the Las Vegas shooting in particular. That discrepancy is probably related to the fact that the Las Vegas shooter is dead. We regret the error.

Yeah, “probably.”

Dramatization of another backfired media “gotcha” attempt on Trump:


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can't believe this shit,
> 
> Justice?


He wants out, the Army wants him out, and this way it costs next to nothing to be rid of him.  With a DD, he can't even get VA benefits.


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Media can’t stop dropping firecrackers down their own shorts trying to ‘get’ Trump*
> 
> By Doug Powers • November 3, 2017 05:24 AM
> _**Written by Doug Powers_
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 3, 2017)

espola said:


> The two-party system is not interested in preserving democracy as much as it is interested in preserving the two-party system.


The parties are interested in their continued position of power.  These DNC tattles should shock no one.  Pussy Grabber trying to use them as if they are criminal is equally not shocking.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2017)

espola said:


> The two-party system is not interested in preserving democracy as much as it is interested in preserving the two-party system.


You're babbling.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Media can’t stop dropping firecrackers down their own shorts trying to ‘get’ Trump*
> 
> By Doug Powers • November 3, 2017 05:24 AM
> _**Written by Doug Powers_
> ...


Hilarious!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 3, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can't believe this shit,
> *Breaking: Bergdahl gets no prison time*
> Ed Morrissey Nov 03, 2017 11:58 AM
> Top Pick
> ...


That was a military decision, handling military business, no one else had a say. Write your local general and tell them how you feel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 3, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The parties are interested in their continued position of power.  These DNC tattles should shock no one.  Pussy Grabber trying to use them as if they are criminal is equally not shocking.


Seems both "parties" are in disarray and we are headed towards (and already are partially amidst) a plutocracy, that is if Trump gets his way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems both "parties" are in disarray and we are headed towards (and already are partially amidst) a plutocracy, that is if Trump gets his way.









Things Fall Apart: Last Days Of Virginia Governor’s Race Has Democrats In A 'Circular Firing Squad'


----------



## xav10 (Nov 3, 2017)

“I’m the only one that matters.” —Donald Trump, discussing potential State Dept appointments.

I know some of you boys love it when Daddy Don talks to you that way, all firm and stuff, but i find it inappropriate and dangerous.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 6, 2017)

Pretty clear the official Texas position about the church shooting is that the parishioners are to blame for not having armed security.  That is what the Governor and AG stated.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Pretty clear the official Texas position about the church shooting is that the parishioners are to blame for not having armed security.  That is what the Governor and AG stated.


Nutter rule #1...you need guns while you're praying.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nutter rule #1...you need guns while you're praying.


The AG praised his church for their armed security.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 6, 2017)

espola said:


> The two-party system is not interested in preserving democracy as much as it is interested in preserving the two-party system.


Who is the two party system aligned against?
Clue: it aint obama or hillary.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 6, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The AG praised his church for their armed security.


If there are people out there shooting up churches, it doesnt hurt to have protection.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems both "parties" are in disarray and we are headed towards (and already are partially amidst) a plutocracy, that is if Trump gets his way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Nutter rule #1...you need guns while you're praying.


About 367,000 results (0.74 seconds) 







*Praise the Lord and Pass the Ammunition | Kay Kyser (Lyrics) - YouTube*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2017)

Anyone want to take a shot at the reason?

*Southern California commuting nation's most stressful...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone want to take a shot at the reason?
> 
> *Southern California commuting nation's most stressful...*


Because the gas taxes and car taxes aren't high enough?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Things Fall Apart: Last Days Of Virginia Governor’s Race Has Democrats In A 'Circular Firing Squad'


Just half of a twisted cross?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who is the two party system aligned against?
> Clue: it aint obama or hillary.


You sure are hurt, it's simply pitiful the pain and anguish you display.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just half of a twisted cross?


Not sure where that came from.


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just half of a twisted cross?



*You really do obsess over Hitler and the Nazi's....*
*That's History and something to learn from, not something to follow.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not sure where that came from.


Did you mean to post the whole thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Feel good video of the day,


Police are investigating use of force after a Miami Hurricane fan got punched by an officer at the game
https://www.circa.com/story/2017/11/06/whoa/police-are-investigating-use-of-force-after-a-miami-hurricane-fan-got-punched-by-an-officer-at-the-game


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Universities Ask: 'Is It okay to be... White?'
https://www.circa.com/story/2017/11/06/campus/universities-ask-is-it-okay-to-be-white


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Universities Ask: 'Is It okay to be... White?'
> https://www.circa.com/story/2017/11/06/campus/universities-ask-is-it-okay-to-be-white


Sure it is, pussies. White as a snowflake!
Hey Joe, post some stuff about the Men's Rights movement, too, would ya?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure are hurt, it's simply pitiful the pain and anguish you display.


It does hurt.
Taking long showers in liberal tears.
It hurts my big heart.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Sure it is, pussies. White as a snowflake!
> Hey Joe, post some stuff about the Men's Rights movement, too, would ya?


Background check for this guy... getting angrier by the post.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Background check for this guy... getting angrier by the post.


Strike a nerve, did I, Bear? I understand. It’s a complicated world. All love, my brother.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5a014f1fe4b07eb51181be67?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009

Happy to hear this from our political leaders...I had been doing it wrong. I was throwing salt over my shoulder.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Strike a nerve, did I, Bear? I understand. It’s a complicated world. All love, my brother.


Brother?  Hmm... I thought gobear was a female.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5a014f1fe4b07eb51181be67?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> Happy to hear this from our political leaders...I had been doing it wrong. I was throwing salt over my shoulder.


"Prayer works."  Those people were shot in their church.  I think they were praying quite sincerely.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Strike a nerve, did I, Bear? I understand. It’s a complicated world. All love, my brother.


Sure ok.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

tenacious said:


> Brother?  Hmm... I thought gobear was a female.


Stop the crazy fantasies t. I know I'm in your head, but lets not go completely wacko.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Sure it is, pussies. White as a snowflake!
> Hey Joe, post some stuff about the Men's Rights movement, too, would ya?


Just for you Mr fake attorney and real Snowflake,
*Snowflake - YouTube*
▶ 2:11





Similar
Nov 8, 2014 - Uploaded by Jim Reeves - Topic


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just for you Mr fake attorney and real Snowflake,
> *Snowflake - YouTube*
> View attachment 1628▶ 2:11
> 
> ...


Sounds like a smash! Should become the theme song of the White Rights and the Men’s Rights movements.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Sounds like a smash! Should become the theme song of the White Rights and the Men’s Rights movements.


Is there a war on Whites?

*SECRET SERVICE: Man traveled to DC to kill 'all white police' at White House... *


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is there a war on Whites?
> 
> *SECRET SERVICE: Man traveled to DC to kill 'all white police' at White House... *


No, just on stupid...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, just on stupid...


It is a shame when you can't feel safe in your own country.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is a shame when you can't feel safe in your own country.


Pussy


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, just on stupid...


Irony alert.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

*So much for the falling crime rate in Ca, no surprise with libs running the place and protecting the illegal alien criminals.*

*Crime News - Los Angeles Times*
www.latimes.com/local/crime/

Cached
Similar
LAPD captain accuses department of twisting _*crime statistics*_ to make city seem safer ... A _*Los Angeles*_ County _*sheriff's*_ deputy who was arrested on suspicion of ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Pussy


Now that is some irony for you.
I feel perfectly safe, just thinking of you snowflakes, that's all.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Pussy


Says the guy who felt threatened by a poster and still types about it.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Says the guy who felt threatened by a poster and still types about it.


"Felt" no, "was", yes.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Felt" no, "was", yes.


Pussy...  Just using one of your favorite words.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Sure it is, pussies. White as a snowflake!
> Hey Joe, post some stuff about the Men's Rights movement, too, would ya?


*You're the Pussy......*
*And you would ask about a " Men's " Rights movement....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> "Felt" no, "was", yes.


*NO....You were and still are.*

*Pussy.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> No, just on stupid...


*That's why we call YOU Pussy !*


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Pussy...  Just using one of your favorite words.


It's all written here, search for yourself.  Nutters are the only snowflakes to talk about fighting in person.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's all written here, search for yourself.  Nutters are the only snowflakes to talk about fighting in person.



*You pierce your lips..?*


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that is some irony for you.
> I feel perfectly safe, just thinking of you snowflakes, that's all.


I'm relieved, Joey. I thought you were cowering somewhere beneath a window, gun in hand, waiting for somebody to come after you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm relieved, Joey. I thought you were cowering somewhere beneath a window, gun in hand, waiting for somebody to come after you.


Now that is a good one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2017)

True Liberalism Stands Opposed to Fascism

Tucker raises the alarm against Trumpian Putinism worldwide, from Hungary to the Philippines. He denies the myth that “fascism” is out of date because it was bravely defeated in 1945 by the left. Our friends on the left (I speak sincerely: I have many) imagine they are still fighting a fascism in alliance with friendly Uncle Joe Stalin puffing on his pipe. Actually they are practicing a left version of fascism.

https://fee.org/articles/true-liberalism-stands-opposed-to-fascism/?hubspot_id={{contact.email}}


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

This guy needs to just go away, he is as crazy as the liberal commies in here.
Who the hell keeps quoting this loon?

*Stephen Hawking: AI will destroy us all… unless it turns out to be great*
Jazz Shaw Nov 07, 2017 4:31 PM
Top Pick





We just don’t know, but let’s do it anyway


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy needs to just go away, he is as crazy as the liberal commies in here.
> Who the hell keeps quoting this loon?
> 
> *Stephen Hawking: AI will destroy us all… unless it turns out to be great*
> ...


Other than media spin with headlines to grab eyebalss, I see nothing wrong with his comments:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/talkingtech/2017/11/07/hawking-ai-could-worst-event-history-our-civilization/839298001/


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm relieved, Joey. I thought you were cowering somewhere beneath a window, gun in hand, waiting for somebody to come after you.


That's all in your head. Kinda like Ratt Mans high level Football experiences that I'm still waiting to hear about.. 

Xav, did PBS call you to ask for input about the award they were giving to HRC? You could have told them to stop putting the spotlight on her..


----------



## xav10 (Nov 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> That's all in your head. Kinda like Ratt Mans high level Football experiences that I'm still waiting to hear about..
> 
> Xav, did PBS call you to ask for input about the award they were giving to HRC? You could have told them to stop putting the spotlight on her..


There you go again with the obsession. Get over it


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Coming to a town near you, nothing but animals that need to be put down.

*Illegal Migrant Who Called Britain a ‘Bitch Country’ Jailed for Violent Rape*
1097
Email
Google+
Twitter






DURHAM CONSTABULARY
by Jack Montgomery7 Nov 2017981

7 Nov, 2017 7 Nov, 2017
*An illegal migrant who scorned Britain as a “bitch country” has been imprisoned for violently raping a stranger just weeks after being granted leave to remain.*
Abdel-Aziz Al-Shamary, whose parents paid to have him smuggled into Britain from Kuwait, set upon his victim by a riverbank as she walked home from a pub in Darlington, County Durham.

The court heard that Al-Shamary stalked and harassed the woman for 20 minutes before he struck, hurling her to the ground and leaving her with a bloody nose after punching her twice in the face before carrying out the rape.

He had abused another woman on the street earlier in the evening, calling her an “ugly bitch” and telling her she was “not worthy”, warning “Allah is going to get you” as he walked away.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> did PBS call you to ask for input about the award they were giving to HRC?


Idiot, it wasn't a PBS award.


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coming to a town near you, nothing but animals that need to be put down.
> 
> *Illegal Migrant Who Called Britain a ‘Bitch Country’ Jailed for Violent Rape*
> 1097
> ...


Pussy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Pussy


Maybe one of these sub-human, animal scum will get to you in the porta potty.
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/11/07/kuwaiti-migrant-called-britain-bitch-country-jailed-violent-rape/


----------



## Wez (Nov 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe one of these sub-human, animal scum will get to you in the porta potty.
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/11/07/kuwaiti-migrant-called-britain-bitch-country-jailed-violent-rape/


Your cowardice is showing again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Your cowardice is showing again.


Me, I want to put these things out of their misery. How many of these animals are you housing?
Time to give them Sheriff Joe's bacon test.


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Other than media spin with headlines to grab *eyebalss*, I see nothing wrong with his comments:
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/talkingtech/2017/11/07/hawking-ai-could-worst-event-history-our-civilization/839298001/



*eyebalss.......Oh my Kevin.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2017)

xav10 said:


> There you go again with the obsession. Get over it


Bettet call PBS and tell them... apparently they never got your memo. LMAO!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

The lefts moral compass


Coming Soon: Incest, State-Sponsored and Court-Approved
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/11/coming_soon_incest_statesponsored_and_courtapproved.html


----------



## xav10 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The lefts moral compass
> 
> 
> Coming Soon: Incest, State-Sponsored and Court-Approved
> http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/11/coming_soon_incest_statesponsored_and_courtapproved.html


Joe:
You don't need to keep reminding us.
We can all take as a given that the left likes incest, rapist illegal immigrants and pedophilia. 
And HRC and Stephen Hawking were both spawned by Satan and Obama took off the loincloth and removed the bone from his nose and got on an Al Qaeda jet one day and flew here from Kenya.
Can we move on now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe:
> You don't need to keep reminding us.
> We can all take as a given that the left likes incest, rapist illegal immigrants and pedophilia.
> And HRC and Stephen Hawking were both spawned by Satan and Obama took off the loincloth and removed the bone from his nose and got on an Al Qaeda jet one day and flew here from Kenya.
> Can we move on now?


Not quite sure why the lil' joe and Co. feel the need to constantly restate their hate for any and all Americans that aren't fully and totally in 100% agreement with them (i.e. McCain, Flake, etc.).


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe:
> You don't need to keep reminding us.
> We can all take as a given that the left likes incest, rapist illegal immigrants and pedophilia.
> And HRC and Stephen Hawking were both spawned by Satan and Obama took off the loincloth and removed the bone from his nose and got on an Al Qaeda jet one day and flew here from Kenya.
> Can we move on now?


Can you ask trolls to move on?  Isn't that like feeding them?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 8, 2017)

Transgender candidate beats bathroom bill sponsor in Republican district in Virginia.   hmmmm


----------



## xav10 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not quite sure why the lil' joe and Co. feel the need to constantly restate their hate for any and all Americans that aren't fully and totally in 100% agreement with them (i.e. McCain, Flake, etc.).[/QUOTE
> As of last night, the GOP is discovering the whole hate/fear thing won't stay a successful. I mean, the Virginia legislator who sponsored the anti-transgender bathroom law got beat by a tran!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Transgender candidate beats bathroom bill sponsor in Republican district in Virginia.   hmmmm


or,...Never Trumper loses to demo- tran.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> or,...Never Trumper loses to demo- tran.


 the Republican house incumbent was a never Trump Republican?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> the Republican house incumbent was a never Trump Republican?


He's a Bush-establishment wonk to the bone.
Trump gave him a shout out in the end, but it was a token gesture.
The writing was on the wall with this guy.
Old guard losing ground.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's a Bush-establishment wonk to the bone.
> Trump gave him a shout out in the end, but it was a token gesture.
> The writing was on the wall with this guy.
> Old guard losing ground.


Are you talking about Gillespie or the member of the House?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Way to represent,
*UPDATE: UCLA Basketball Players Arrested in China For Shoplifting...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Joe:
> You don't need to keep reminding us.
> We can all take as a given that the left likes incest, rapist illegal immigrants and pedophilia.
> And HRC and Stephen Hawking were both spawned by Satan and Obama took off the loincloth and removed the bone from his nose and got on an Al Qaeda jet one day and flew here from Kenya.
> Can we move on now?


No, but it is nice to see my teaching is sinking in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can you ask trolls to move on?  Isn't that like feeding them?


Irony Alert.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Transgender candidate beats bathroom bill sponsor in Republican district in Virginia.   hmmmm


You mean Red State Virginia?
I understand, you have to take whatever you can at this point.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean Red State Virginia?
> I understand, you have to take whatever you can at this point.


I mean the house district that was Republican and is now not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I mean the house district that was Republican and is now not.


The democrats are going to win some.
I expect them to gain bigly in the mid terms.
Its a predictable pattern when a new President is hired.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I mean the house district that was Republican and is now not.


Didn't trump Lose VA?


----------



## Wez (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The democrats are going to win some.
> I expect them to gain bigly in the mid terms.
> Its a predictable pattern when a new President is hired.


People love to bash the current power structure.  I wouldn't be surprised if dump wins a 2nd term though....if we survive that long.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Transgender candidate beats bathroom bill sponsor in Republican district in Virginia.   hmmmm


*Both were disgusting choices.....*

*Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

See?

*Latino Victory Fund: We'll double down on controversial *


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2017)

*Virginia Gov Race was Rigged and the Media is Silent !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2017)

The ultra elites tearing down our country as fast as they can.

Harvard Hosts Anal Sex Workshop Entitled 'What What in the Butt'
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/11/08/harvard-hosts-anal-sex-workshop-entitled-what-what-in-the-butt/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiL5qSax7DXAhWljFQKHSCeBeAQqUMIODAF&usg=AOvVaw1psSGEozdI8vwWN5NQRv1T&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The ultra elites tearing down our country as fast as they can.
> 
> Harvard Hosts Anal Sex Workshop Entitled 'What What in the Butt'
> 14 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/11/08/harvard-hosts-anal-sex-workshop-entitled-what-what-in-the-butt/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiL5qSax7DXAhWljFQKHSCeBeAQqUMIODAF&usg=AOvVaw1psSGEozdI8vwWN5NQRv1T&ampcf=1


Sounds like the "kid" show with Bill Nye .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 9, 2017)

From the late Paul Harvey...circa 1965:


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The ultra elites tearing down our country as fast as they can.
> 
> Harvard Hosts Anal Sex Workshop Entitled 'What What in the Butt'
> 14 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/11/08/harvard-hosts-anal-sex-workshop-entitled-what-what-in-the-butt/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiL5qSax7DXAhWljFQKHSCeBeAQqUMIODAF&usg=AOvVaw1psSGEozdI8vwWN5NQRv1T&ampcf=1


I don't know what is funnier.  You posting this here or Breitbart hosting it there.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't know what is funnier.  You posting this here or Breitbart hosting it there.


Can’t say the nutters aren’t sexy. To them a class on anal is front page news!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

*Domestic Workers’ Salaries’ Surge As Migrant Labor Declines in Brexit Britain*
by Jack Montgomery


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't know what is funnier.  You posting this here or Breitbart hosting it there.


Letting people know what academia is up to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can’t say the nutters aren’t sexy. To them a class on anal is front page news!


Actually back page.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Letting people know what academia is up to.


Hating the educated and the media are the classic hallmarks...if you guys read history books you’d know how cliche your views are...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Letting people know what academia is up to.


You should demand they return your endowment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

*Judge Rules DACA Recipients Have Due Process Rights*
by Bob Price


----------



## xav10 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Judge Rules DACA Recipients Have Due Process Rights*
> by Bob Price


and you care about this why, exactly?


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> and you care about this why, exactly?


His twitter master told him to be concerned.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Can’t say the nutters aren’t sexy. To them a class on anal is front page news!


Perfect reply from you..


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hating the educated and the media are the classic hallmarks...if you guys read history books you’d know how cliche your views are...


You sound so full of hate. Why is that?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> You sound so full of hate. Why is that?


Why do I hate the notion of people around hating the media and academics? Because they're a danger to democracy and that behavior has a tragic history. Does that answer your question? I hate when people value ignorance over knowledge. So should you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why do I hate the notion of people around hating the media and academics? Because they're a danger to democracy and that behavior has a tragic history. Does that answer your question? I hate when people value ignorance over knowledge. So should you.


Your post makes no sense. So you hate people that question the media and academia because they are a danger to democracy? Help me out here Xav.. tragic history? 

Like questioning the academia back in the day that the Earth was flat? 

Like questioning the media who run with false stories?

Is you just want people to fall in line, no questions asked? But yet you post that you value knowledge over ignorance. Don't you think you gain knowledge from challenging the status quo? 


You're all over the place..


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Your post makes no sense. So you hate people that question the media and academia because they are a danger to democracy? Help me out here Xav.. tragic history?
> 
> Like questioning the academia back in the day that the Earth was flat?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by "academia", but Greek academicians had declared the Earth was round as long ago as 500 BCE, and Eratosthenes some time before 200 BCE even made a fairly accurate measurement of its size (less than 10% off), remarkable in that his only instruments were a protractor and the accepted estimate of the distance between Alexandria and Syene, a town in southern Egypt that happens to lie directly on the Tropic of Cancer.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "academia", but Greek academicians had declared the Earth was round as long ago as 500 BCE, and Eratosthenes some time before 200 BCE even made a fairly accurate measurement of its size (less than 10% off), remarkable in that his only instruments were a protractor and the accepted estimate of the distance between Alexandria and Syene, a town in southern Egypt that happens to lie directly on the Tropic of Cancer.


My reply was to Xav post, where he included Academia. You did see that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> and you care about this why, exactly?


It is a waste of time and my money,
*Hundreds Of Illegals Rage In Senate...*
See what I mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Why do I hate the notion of people around hating the media and academics? Because they're a danger to democracy and that behavior has a tragic history. Does that answer your question? I hate when people value ignorance over knowledge. So should you.


What value can that class have at an Ivy League U?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hating the educated and the media are the classic hallmarks...if you guys read history books you’d know how cliche your views are...


Who said I hate the media and the educated, whatever that means.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Your post makes no sense. So you hate people that question the media and academia because they are a danger to democracy? Help me out here Xav.. tragic history?
> 
> Like questioning the academia back in the day that the Earth was flat?
> 
> ...


Groupthink.
Brownshirts.


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is a waste of time and my money,
> *Hundreds Of Illegals Rage In Senate...*
> See what I mean?


I see the headline proclaim "in the Senate" but the video shows people in the courtyard of an office building.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> My reply was to Xav post, where he included Academia. You did see that?


*Anti-intellectualism* is hostility to and mistrust of intellect, intellectuals, and intellectualism commonly expressed as deprecation of education and philosophy, and the dismissal of art, literature, and scienceas impractical and even contemptible human pursuits.[1] Anti-intellectuals present themselves and are perceived as champions of common folk—populists against political and academic elitism. They tend to see educated people as a status class detached from the concerns of most people, and feel that intellectuals dominate political discourse and control higher education.[2]

Totalitarian governments manipulate and apply anti-intellectualism to repress political dissent.[3] During the Spanish Civil War (1936–1939) and the following right-wing dictatorship (1939–1975) of General Francisco Franco, the reactionary repression of the White Terror (1936–1945) was notably anti-intellectual, with most of the 200,000 civilians killed being the Spanish intelligentsia, the politically active teachers and academics, artists and writers of the deposed Second Spanish Republic (1931–1939).[4] In the Communist state of Democratic Kampuchea (1975–1979), the Khmer Rouge régime of Pol Potcondemned most of the non–Communist intelligentsia to death in the Killing Fields.[5]


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> My reply was to Xav post, where he included Academia. You did see that?


He said "academics", but I will accept your "flat-earth" response as evidence that you don't know the difference.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Your post makes no sense. So you hate people that question the media and academia because they are a danger to democracy? Help me out here Xav.. tragic history?
> 
> Like questioning the academia back in the day that the Earth was flat?
> 
> ...


Nazis, google it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nazis, google it.


Why? Are you drinking again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Why? Are you drinking again?


The beauty is you don't know (or care to know) what you don't know . . . and really, you being the one who is always looking for a fight, I might say you seem to be the intoxicated one.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

espola said:


> He said "academics", but I will accept your "flat-earth" response as evidence that you don't know the difference.


ac·a·de·mi·a
ˌakəˈdēmēə/
_noun_

the environment or community concerned with the pursuit of research, education, and scholarship.
"he spent his working life in academia"


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The beauty is you don't know (or care to know) what you don't know . . . and really, you being the one who is always looking for a fight, I might say you seem to be the intoxicated one.


Keep trying Sunshine... I'll give you your participation ribbon later.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep trying Sunshine... I'll give you your participation ribbon later.


You mean like Trump?


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like Trump?


Wow. That was weak even by your standards Sunshine... do better.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow. That was weak even by your standards Sunshine... do better.


Trump got trophies for competing with other privileged boys like himself, akin to a participation trophy . . . and possibly, yet another tell into hie psyche.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump got trophies for competing with other privileged boys like himself, akin to a participation trophy . . . and possibly, yet another tell into hie psyche.


The guy got elected President the first time he ran for office.
Any office.
That might jump out on the resume.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

*Hillary: You know who really deserves credit for those wins on Tuesday, right?*
Jazz Shaw Nov 09, 2017 4:41 PM
Top Pick





Look at meeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

*She’s running? Hillary aides launch new super-PAC*
Ed Morrissey Nov 09, 2017 5:21 PM
Top Pick





Control.


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't know what is funnier.  You posting this here or Breitbart hosting it there.


*You're excited because now you have a place to take all those *
*Craftsman Tools you've accumulated and experiment with them. *


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2017)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 136051, member: 1585"*She’s running? Hillary aides launch new super-PAC*
Ed Morrissey Nov 09, 2017 5:21 PM
Top Pick





Control./QUOTE


*The Maroon and Powder Blue Scissor Queens model alternative uses of*
*airplane glue as facial tighteners....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

Poll: Fewer than 30% Want Amnesty for DACA Illegals


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2017)

*Rat....the sun is setting.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 9, 2017)

Come on kids, Daddy needs to go vote for the pedophile because I can't vote for the dirty Democratic candidate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

If you haven't watched Laura Ingraham on Fox news at 7 m-f it is worth watching. Very educational, even the limp wristed libs in here will get something out of it, maybe some self respect.


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Come on kids, Daddy needs to go vote for the pedophile because I can't vote for the dirty Democratic candidate.


It's actually more than a 2-way race, with two Independents running write-in campaigns.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Senate_special_election_in_Alabama,_2017


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 9, 2017)

espola said:


> It's actually more than a 2-way race, with two Independents running write-in campaigns.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Senate_special_election_in_Alabama,_2017


I was just watching a reporter who was told by multiple Republican county officials who on the record stated that even if it is true Moore is a pedophile they will vote for him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poll: Fewer than 30% Want Amnesty for DACA Illegals


You still believe polls?


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Come on kids, Daddy needs to go vote for the pedophile because I can't vote for the dirty Democratic candidate.



*Is that what you said when you endorsed Robert Menendez in his early primaries ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

Dare to dream.

'Dreamer' who sued Trump for being deported is arrested after entering the country illegally
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.latimes.co

m/local/lanow/la-me-dreamer-border-arrest-20171109-story,amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwi6wMqNi7PXAhXMRyYKHU6JAPMQqUMIMjAD&usg=AOvVaw2dPACJg-EfDVeN7VxrywsS&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was just watching a reporter who was told by multiple Republican county officials who on the record stated that even if it is true Moore is a pedophile they will vote for him.


Must be t supporters - "So what?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was just watching a reporter who was told by multiple Republican county officials who on the record stated that even if it is true Moore is a pedophile they will vote for him.


Another example of the division we are experiencing. It's ok if he's on our team.


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was just watching a reporter who was told by multiple Republican county officials who on the record stated that even if it is true Moore is a pedophile they will vote for him.



*A three time divorcee, with a very questionable past who never came forward in 2000, yet now she comes*
*forward when the seat is very relevant to Democrats.*
*Yep....Andy the Disgusting Divider is spreading shit again.*
*This is the Democratic play book to a tee and you are guilty of promoting unsupportable accusations.*


----------



## Wez (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was just watching a reporter who was told by multiple Republican county officials who on the record stated that even if it is true Moore is a pedophile they will vote for him.


Seriously?


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2017)

Wez said:


> Seriously?



*Yeah !*

*And if you look thru your front window there's a *
*bearded man copulating with a goat on your front lawn....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was just watching a reporter who was told by multiple Republican county officials who on the record stated that even if it is true Moore is a pedophile they will vote for him.


Must be related to TD...


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You still believe polls?


That's actually funny..


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I was just watching a reporter who was told by multiple Republican county officials who on the record stated that even if it is true Moore is a pedophile they will vote for him.


On the record? Hmmm, show me so we can start a recall of thpse officials. I'm sure there is a record of it.. right? Hopefully they were elected officials.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

The unhinged left

GOOD! It Looks Like Federal Charges for Rand Paul’s Attacker (Video)
http://www.redstate.com/sweetie15/2017/11/09/good-looks-like-federal-charges-rand-pauls-attacker-video/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

Can't you picture the libs in here doing this?
Too funny.

Adult Children From the Left Screamed Helplessly Into the Sky on the Anniversary of Trump’s Election
http://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2017/11/09/people-screamed-helplessly-sky-anniversary-trumps-election/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

When you gotta go you gotta go,



Court overturns Marine sniper's conviction for urinating on dead Taliban fighters
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/11/10/court-overturns-marine-snipers-conviction-for-urinating-on-dead-taliban-fighters.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwi08ZmgirTXAhXE54MKHQxNAoMQqUMIPjAH&usg=AOvVaw1NR_GRg1wZmUQWBq9Y3u5o
2 hours ago


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2017)

You assholes wonder why we question academia?

70 Cornell professors pledge support for Drexel teacher suspended over controversial tweets
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/11/10/70-cornell-professors-pledge-support-for-drexel-teacher-suspended-over-controversial-tweets.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwi08ZmgirTXAhXE54MKHQxNAoMQqUMINTAE&usg=AOvVaw3l5GETMkfjCkiVpetCEDa0


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2017)

*Wanting Something Doesn't Make it a Human Right*
If not for the corrupting lure of something for nothing, people would long ago have rejected the idea that wishes imply rights.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2017)

California economy a measly 37th, behind Michigan and Ohio
California economy a measly 37th, behind Michigan and Ohio


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You still believe polls?


We know you people donʻt......not anymore anyway.  Lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We know you people donʻt......not anymore anyway.  Lol


Where were polls wrong? Please be prepared to show your work.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where were polls wrong? Please be prepared to show your work.


I get if itʻs too hard to recollect the events of 11/8/16


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where were polls wrong? Please be prepared to show your work.



*Hillary Rodham Clinton*

*Did I mention ....*

*Hillary Rodham Clinton*

*I'm sorry.....did a " Slow Healing " scab get knocked off ?*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California economy a measly 37th, behind Michigan and Ohio
> California economy a measly 37th, behind Michigan and Ohio


On what basis?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 11, 2017)

I think what we are learning is that when a liberal celebrity is outed as a sex offender, he gets fired and shunned. When it's a right-wing candidate, his base becomes more supportive. Makes sense.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think what we are learning is that when a liberal celebrity is outed as a sex offender, he gets fired and shunned. When it's a right-wing candidate, his base becomes more supportive. Makes sense.


*That's very Smart that you've taken a victim position which shores up *
*any and all comments made about the Criminal Network operating as*
*The Democratic Party.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> On what basis?


"A set of, alternative facts"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> On what basis?


CNBC grades the states using 60 metrics for business in 10 categories. California ranked second to last (49th) in 2016 for “cost of doing business.” Hawaii is the only state ranked lower than California.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "A set of, alternative facts"


Emphasis on facts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> On what basis?


Other categories 2016 rank
Workforce 21
Infrastructure 33
Economy 8
Quality of life 23
Technology and Innovation 2

Education 38
Business friendliness 50
Access to capital 2
Overall 32


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> CNBC grades the states using 60 metrics for business in 10 categories. California ranked second to last (49th) in 2016 for “cost of doing business.” Hawaii is the only state ranked lower than California.


And yet, it is the one overwhelming place where business is done in the US.  In almost every type of business there is.  Maybe cost of doing business is not such a big factor on where people choose to put there businesses.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

CA still spending 104% of their in state revenues.  Nice debt to gdp ratio though.  Big kudos there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> And yet, it is the one overwhelming place where business is done in the US.  In almost every type of business there is.  Maybe cost of doing business is not such a big factor on where people choose to put there businesses.


Go on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> On what basis?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/california_economy_a_measly_37th_behind_michigan_and_ohio.html&ved=0ahUKEwisuZTkvLnXAhWJilQKHSFuADIQFggmMAA&usg=AOvVaw2yGqh7G0YcvI-HAEQUvQ5h


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> CA still spending 104% of their in state revenues.  Nice debt to gdp ratio though.  Big kudos there.


source?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

*The California exodus to Texas is reflected in market-based, one-way U-Haul truck rental prices*

Toyota’s announcement on Monday to move its headquarters and 3,000 jobs from Torrance, California to Plano, Texas has been in the news this week, here’s one report:

Toyota delivered a surprise pink slip to California on Monday, announcing the company would move its U.S. headquarters and about 3,000 jobs from the Los Angeles suburbs to the outskirts of Dallas.

The world’s largest automaker will keep a foothold in the Golden State – about 2,300 jobs will remain in California after the company settles into its new corporate campus in Plano, Texas. But the announcement is an economic and symbolic slap for California, a historic center of American car culture that has been trying to shake its reputation as a frustrating place to run a business, whether that involves shooting a film or selling a Prius. Toyota’s announcement comes about two months after Occidental Petroleum Corp. disclosed it was moving its headquarters to Houston from Los Angeles.

“*When you look at the whole package, it’s difficult to be a business here,” lamented Torrance Mayor Frank Scotto*, whose community on the edge of the Pacific will suffer as the jobs migrate to Texas.

The Torrance mayor is right about the difficulty of being a business in California. According to Forbes, California ranks as the 12th worst state in the country for doing business, while Texas ranks as the 7th best state for business overall, and No. 1 for “economic climate.” The Tax Foundation ranks Texas No. 11 for state tax climate, while California ranks second-worst in the country at No. 49.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> source?


"California debt clock"


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 12, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/california_economy_a_measly_37th_behind_michigan_and_ohio.html&ved=0ahUKEwisuZTkvLnXAhWJilQKHSFuADIQFggmMAA&usg=AOvVaw2yGqh7G0YcvI-HAEQUvQ5h


So, if you put your hand on the scale, adjust cost of living based on the highest cost area, make outrageous claims about needing hepatitis shots, you will somehow look past the actual data and say we are 36th or 37th.  Or 12th in the world rankings of size of economy behind Mexico after adjusting for cost of living (on average) .  Is this guy or the blogger economists?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Maybe cost of doing business is not such a big factor on where people choose to put there businesses.


According to Congresswoman Suzan DelBene D-WA. in Wez's video it is.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *The California exodus to Texas is reflected in market-based, one-way U-Haul truck rental prices*
> 
> Toyota’s announcement on Monday to move its headquarters and 3,000 jobs from Torrance, California to Plano, Texas has been in the news this week, here’s one report:
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_GDP


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_GDP


Other categories 2016 rank
Workforce 21
*Infrastructure 33*
Economy 8
*Quality of life 23*
Technology and Innovation 2

*Education 38
Business friendliness 50*
Access to capital 2
*Overall 32*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> So, if you put your hand on the scale, adjust cost of living based on the highest cost area, make outrageous claims about needing hepatitis shots, you will somehow look past the actual data and say we are 36th or 37th.  Or 12th in the world rankings of size of economy behind Mexico after adjusting for cost of living (on average) .  Is this guy or the blogger economists?


GDP is not an indicator of how well government is doing.  Especially since government is still spending more than they take in.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> GDP is not an indicator of how well government is doing.  Especially since government is still spending more than they take in.


I never rated the effectiveness of our government. My comments are about the size of our economy and the strength of the economy. I do think we do better than most as my comments about our Governor suggest.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I never rated the effectiveness of our government. My comments are about the size of our economy and the strength of the economy. I do think we do better than most as my comments about our Governor suggest.


Your suggestions have been noted:

Other categories 2016 rank

Workforce 21
*Infrastructure 33*
Economy 8
*Quality of life 23*
Technology and Innovation 2

*Education 38
Business friendliness 50*
Access to capital 2
*Overall 32*


----------



## Wez (Nov 12, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> CNBC grades the states using 60 metrics for business in 10 categories. California ranked second to last (49th) in 2016 for “cost of doing business.” Hawaii is the only state ranked lower than California.


Good, hopefully it helps reduce our damn traffic problem.  You want to play with the big boys, you pay up.  Oh sorry diz, forgot you were one of the few that hasn't done so well here.


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> And yet, it is the one overwhelming place where business is done in the US.  In almost every type of business there is.  Maybe cost of doing business is not such a big factor on where people choose to put there businesses.



*You love to paint this " Rosy " picture of Business in California....*
*First off....You're Lying...*
*Can't go any farther with that because you Lie.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good, hopefully it helps reduce our damn traffic problem.  You want to play with the big boys, you pay up.  Oh sorry diz, forgot you were one of the few that hasn't done so well here.



*You don't know shit about running a business.*

*The first thing you need to understand is....*

*RISK !*

*You have no balls, therefore you will never take a RISK !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2017)

Tax-exempt foundations funding Black Lives Matter with $100 million
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/taxexempt_foundations_funding_black_lives_matter_with_100_million.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2017)

The Democrats's sudden concern for government debt
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/the_democrats_sudden_concern_for_government_debt.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Democrats's sudden concern for government debt
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/the_democrats_sudden_concern_for_government_debt.html


. . . and GOP sudden lack thereof.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2017)

*SHOCK: More Than Half California Pregnancies Unintended...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2017)

Why not?

*'Transracial' man born white feels Filipino...*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *SHOCK: More Than Half California Pregnancies Unintended...*


Could you find a source for the claim of 350,000 unintended pregnancies?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 13, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Could you find a source for the claim of 350,000 unintended pregnancies?


That number does sound low.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2017)

Report: Migrants Make up 90 Per Cent New Households over Past Decade
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/11/15/report-migrants-90-pc-new-households/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjr_a2ugsHXAhVH52MKHdf6DcUQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw2agQa7NZYbivRNQHqYSkpx&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2017)

Mark Levin: ‘I’m Calling on Mitch McConnell and Paul Ryan to Resign’
Mark Levin: ‘I’m Calling on Mitch McConnell and Paul Ryan to Resign’


----------



## xav10 (Nov 15, 2017)

You c


Sheriff Joe said:


> Mark Levin: ‘I’m Calling on Mitch McConnell and Paul Ryan to Resign’
> Mark Levin: ‘I’m Calling on Mitch McConnell and Paul Ryan to Resign’


You can say that again


----------



## xav10 (Nov 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Report: Migrants Make up 90 Per Cent New Households over Past Decade
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/11/15/report-migrants-90-pc-new-households/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjr_a2ugsHXAhVH52MKHdf6DcUQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw2agQa7NZYbivRNQHqYSkpx&ampcf=1


Excellent news. We are a nation of immigrants. For a while back when we were getting great, it was 100%.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Excellent news. We are a nation of immigrants. For a while back when we were getting great, it was 100%.


Yeah, we don't have anything to do with all that money we are wasting on them.


----------



## Wez (Nov 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, we don't have anything to do with all that money we are wasting on them.


Didn't you say your wife was hispanic?

_"In 2015, 45 percent of immigrants (19.5 million people) reported having Hispanic or Latino origins."_


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and GOP sudden lack thereof.



*That's a Bald face LIE !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> Didn't you say your wife was hispanic?
> 
> _"In 2015, 45 percent of immigrants (19.5 million people) reported having Hispanic or Latino origins."_



*Wez is fishing....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> Good, hopefully it helps reduce our damn traffic problem.  You want to play with the big boys, you pay up.  Oh sorry diz, forgot you were one of the few that hasn't done so well here.


Yah.  Poor me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2017)

*Factory-Like Schools Are the Child Labor Crisis of Today*
Compulsory schooling was meant to save children from the dangerous conditions of the factory, but these days, "traditional" schooling is easily just as dangerous to children's well-being.

Most American children and teenagers wake early, maybe gulp down a quick breakfast, and get transported quickly to the building where they will spend the majority of their day being told what to do, what to think, how to act. An increasing number of these young people will spend their entire day in this building, making a seamless transition from the school day to afterschool programming, emerging into the darkness of dinnertime. For others, there are structured afterschool activities, followed by hours of tedious homework. Maybe, if they’re lucky, they’ll get to play a video game before bed—a rare moment when they are in control.

There is mounting evidence that increasingly restrictive schooling, quickly consuming the majority of childhood, is damaging children. Rates of childhood anxiety, depression, behavioral problems, and other mental illness are surging. Teenage suicide rates have doubled for girls since 2007, and have increased 30 percent for teenage boys. Eleven percent of children are now diagnosed with Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD), and three-quarters of them are placed on potent psychotropic medications for what Boston College psychology professor Dr. Peter Gray describes as a “failure to adapt to the conditions of standard schooling.”

Dr. Gray goes on to explain:

_It is not natural for children (or anyone else, for that matter) to spend so much time sitting, so much time ignoring their own real questions and interests, so much time doing precisely what they are told to do. We humans are highly adaptable, but we are not infinitely adaptable. It is possible to push an environment so far out of the bounds of normality that many of our members just can't abide by it, and that is what we have done with schools._


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2017)

The first step to addressing the oppressiveness of forced schooling and its harmful effects on children is to fight the compulsion. Rather than trying to improve the conditions of an inherently unjust, state-controlled system, the system itself must be overturned. After all, humans cannot be truly free when they are methodically, and legally, stripped of their freedom under the pretense that it’s good for all.


----------



## Wez (Nov 15, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Factory-Like Schools Are the Child Labor Crisis of Today*
> Compulsory schooling was meant to save children from the dangerous conditions of the factory, but these days, "traditional" schooling is easily just as dangerous to children's well-being.
> 
> Most American children and teenagers wake early, maybe gulp down a quick breakfast, and get transported quickly to the building where they will spend the majority of their day being told what to do, what to think, how to act. An increasing number of these young people will spend their entire day in this building, making a seamless transition from the school day to afterschool programming, emerging into the darkness of dinnertime. For others, there are structured afterschool activities, followed by hours of tedious homework. Maybe, if they’re lucky, they’ll get to play a video game before bed—a rare moment when they are in control.
> ...


It's cheap daycare for working parents too, which is why we expect so little of it.


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's cheap daycare for working parents too, which is why we expect so little of it.



*Speak for yourself ....I pay taxes and expect a solid return on MY investment !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's cheap daycare for working parents too, which is why we expect so little of it.


Public education is a blaring example of our lack of vision for the future.


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Public education is a blaring example of our lack of vision for the future.



*Your Liberal Attitude and Complacency are the bulk of the problem !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Public education is a blaring example of our lack of vision for the future.


Public education lacks competition.  Too much of our tax dollars go to public education and the crippling bonds that finance schools.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

This has everything the left loves, illegal immigration, rape, incest and anchor babies.
Illegal Alien Accused of Raping, Impregnating Stepdaughter to Have ‘Anchor Baby’…


----------



## Wez (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This has everything the left loves, illegal immigration, rape, incest and anchor babies.
> Illegal Alien Accused of Raping, Impregnating Stepdaughter to Have ‘Anchor Baby’…


I do love raping my illegal alien infant siblings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

'LIKE SOME DICTATORSHIP'
*Bitter Hillary unloads on Trump DOJ as possible Uranium One, Clinton Foundation probes loom*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> I do love raping my illegal alien infant siblings.


What should we do about it?


----------



## Wez (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What should we do about it?


Can't touch me I'm protected by DACA, and I'm too busy to talk to you right now, I'm forcing my siblings to get abortions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

*U.S. Chamber: ‘Dreamers’ Make America, Americans Have No Role*
by Neil Munro
2770 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

…Another Accused of Brutally Murdering NY Socialite


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

Wez said:


> Can't touch me I'm protected by DACA, and I'm too busy to talk to you right now, I'm forcing my siblings to get abortions.








*Zuckerberg, U.S. Chamber Bring DACA Illegals to Capitol Hill to Plug Amnesty*
960 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

DOJ Warns 29 Sanctuary Cities, States that They May Have to Repay Federal Funds
Lauretta Brown |


----------



## Wez (Nov 16, 2017)

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/360595-oklahoma-democrats-win-state-senate-seat-in-red-district

*Oklahoma Democrats win state Senate seat in red-district special election*

_The Tulsa World reports Democrat Allison Ikley-Freeman won a close race over Republican Brian O’Hara in Oklahoma’s Senate District 37. The race was held to fill the seat of Republican Dan Newberry, who was leaving the state Senate.

*Ikley-Freeman, a 26-year-old lesbian, defeated O’Hara by 31 votes.*_


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This has everything the left loves, illegal immigration, rape, incest and anchor babies.
> Illegal Alien Accused of Raping, Impregnating Stepdaughter to Have ‘Anchor Baby’…



*Holy moly......was Sick Slick Willy involved ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Holy moly......was Sick Slick Willy involved ?*


Some way and some how, I am sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

Muslim JC Athlete Kicked Off Team After Shooting Baskets During Nat’l Anthem


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Muslim JC Athlete Kicked Off Team After Shooting Baskets During Nat’l Anthem


Finally, a responsible adult or two has the balls to do the right thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Finally, a responsible adult or two has the balls to do the right thing.


Seems you have given up on the experiment that is America.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you have given up on the experiment that is America.


Seems you have taken the "seems you" lactating bore of a quote from e.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Muslim JC Athlete Kicked Off Team After Shooting Baskets During Nat’l Anthem



*He's claiming his " First Amendment " rights......horse pucky.*
*And the college has the right to remove him...*
*somehow I find it hard to believe this is his first time*
*disobeying the coach....Probably a good player that*
*has NO respect for other humans rights or authority....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you have given up on the experiment that is America.


*What planet do you come from.....because it*
*sure ain't Earth and especially not America.*
*You are gifted to be able to type coherently.*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 16, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Muslim JC Athlete Kicked Off Team After Shooting Baskets During Nat’l Anthem


His religion is irrelevant.  His team/school has a rule that players not shoot baskets during the national anthem.  Perhaps it was abit more, no one on the court thus no warming up.  Whatever.  It's they're rule, and undoubtedly based in large or entirely on concept of a moment of national pause to honor the flag, our symbol of the nation's many virtues. 

The player disobeyed the rule, and was kicked off team.  Assuming a fair system of administrative proceeding took place, and his apology was a mitigating factor (if presented by the time of such hearing) then it appears justice was done. 

My opinion.  On an opinion forum on random subjects.  The subject was raised by another poster.  I suspect to illicit opinions.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> His religion is irrelevant.  His team/school has a rule that players not shoot baskets during the national anthem.  Perhaps it was abit more, no one on the court thus no warming up.  Whatever.  It's they're rule, and undoubtedly based in large or entirely on concept of a moment of national pause to honor the flag, our symbol of the nation's many virtues.
> 
> The player disobeyed the rule, and was kicked off team.  Assuming a fair system of administrative proceeding took place, and his apology was a mitigating factor (if presented by the time of such hearing) then it appears justice was done.
> 
> My opinion.  On an opinion forum on random subjects.  The subject was raised by another poster.  I suspect to illicit opinions.



*You Chicken Shit......his Religion has everything to do with it.*
*You just don't have the Balls to come out and say it.*
*I will.....He's a disrespectful piece of shit who had NO respect for*
*authority as I stated earlier. No respect for The National Anthem.*
*This is how they are taught, taught to disrespect and then lie as he has done after being tossed.*
*Yes ....he's a Disrespectful Foreign Born Muslim.*

*You are a piece of SHIT Democratic Troll.*
*Do some research and find out the TRUTH for once !*

*




*

*Here's a picture of the " Muslim " Rasool Samir....The ungrateful disrespectful foreign born student/Basketball player.*

" Samir was confronted on the court by longtime fan Jim Howard, who said he told the player to "respect the flag or leave." Both sides agree that a security guard eventually intervened and escorted Samir to the locker room, where head coach Brady Trenkle told Samir to return to his dorm.


Instead, the college contends, *Samir followed the team onto the floor and yelled at the coach, threatening to fight him, and responded with an obscenity when Trenkle told him to leave.* The school said it was unclear why Samir didn't join his teammates in the locker room as required after pre-game workouts.

The ACLU said Samir was told by an assistant coach he didn't need to return to the locker room because he was recovering from an injury and wouldn't be playing in the game. The school confirmed Sami was a medical hardship redshirt athlete. "

Bonds said the ACLU was still gathering information and deciding whether to sue, noting that the school's athletic director had given conflicting reports to local media about whether Samir had left on his own accord or was dismissed due to a violation of team rules.

Athletic Director John Green did not respond to phone and email messages from the AP seeking comment. Samir hung up when called by the AP for comment and did not respond to a text message.

In a letter to the ACLU, Grisell said it was unfortunate Samir reacted the way he did on Nov. 1, and that he would still be a member of the basketball team were it not for his conduct toward the head coach. Grisell later told the AP: "The conduct of the student athlete after he left the floor and the fact that he wasn't in the locker room when the national anthem was taking place were the basis for his dismissal from the team."

Howard, the 74-year-old fan who confronted Samir, said he has been attending ball games at the school for 32 years. He said teams routinely stay in the locker room during the national anthem and come out a few minutes after the anthem ends. Howard said he did not touch Samir, but the two exchanged words.

"I just told him to respect the flag or leave — that I had the right to listen to my national anthem and respect the flag without him out there playing. And if he couldn't handle that then he should leave and get off the court," Howard told the AP in a phone interview.

*The college said the encounter between Samir and Howard was still under investigation by local law enforcement.*


----------



## xav10 (Nov 16, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> His religion is irrelevant.  His team/school has a rule that players not shoot baskets during the national anthem.  Perhaps it was abit more, no one on the court thus no warming up.  Whatever.  It's they're rule, and undoubtedly based in large or entirely on concept of a moment of national pause to honor the flag, our symbol of the nation's many virtues.
> 
> The player disobeyed the rule, and was kicked off team.  Assuming a fair system of administrative proceeding took place, and his apology was a mitigating factor (if presented by the time of such hearing) then it appears justice was done.
> 
> My opinion.  On an opinion forum on random subjects.  The subject was raised by another poster.  I suspect to illicit opinions.


Muslim shmuslim. 1) he was shooting hoops during the anthem and 2) far worse, he went 3 for 10.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Seems you have taken the "seems you" lactating bore of a quote from e.


Yes, quite, the form of the message or the messenger, not the message itself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Muslim shmuslim. 1) he was shooting hoops during the anthem and 2) far worse, he went 3 for 10.


If he was good we never would have heard this story.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

*And here's the link that confirms he's a foreign born Philly athlete.*

https://basketball.realgm.com/info/birth_cities/43/Philadelphia-PA-United-States


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2017)

*He's going to be Basketballs " Muslim " Colin Kaepernick ....just watch !*
*I can smell it.*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 16, 2017)

nononono said:


> *He's claiming his " First Amendment " rights......horse pucky.*
> *And the college has the right to remove him...*
> *somehow I find it hard to believe this is his first time*
> *disobeying the coach....Probably a good player that*
> *has NO respe*





nononono said:


> *You Chicken Shit......his Religion has everything to do with it.*
> *You just don't have the Balls to come out and say it.*
> *I will.....He's a disrespectful piece of shit who had NO respect for*
> *authority as I stated earlier. No respect for The National Anthem.*
> ...


Try a shorter opposing point of view.  One your compatriots endorse.  

I disagree.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Try a shorter opposing point of view.  One your compatriots endorse.
> 
> I disagree.


You must be corresponding with the lesser no . . . the much, much, lesser no.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> His religion is irrelevant.  His team/school has a rule that players not shoot baskets during the national anthem.  Perhaps it was abit more, no one on the court thus no warming up.  Whatever.  It's they're rule, and undoubtedly based in large or entirely on concept of a moment of national pause to honor the flag, our symbol of the nation's many virtues.
> 
> The player disobeyed the rule, and was kicked off team.  Assuming a fair system of administrative proceeding took place, and his apology was a mitigating factor (if presented by the time of such hearing) then it appears justice was done.
> 
> My opinion.  On an opinion forum on random subjects.  The subject was raised by another poster.  I suspect to illicit opinions.


You used "they're" incorrectly.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 16, 2017)

The nincompoops must really miss the now defunct socalopinion forum.  By the time it died, there were only six conservatives and espola left.  

Here, the snowflakes keep reproducing and ridiculing their hypocrisy daily.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> The nincompoops must really miss the now defunct socalopinion forum.  By the time it died, there were only six conservatives and espola left.
> 
> Here, the snowflakes keep reproducing and ridiculing their hypocrisy daily.


Boo hoo hypocrite.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 16, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You used "they're" incorrectly.


Thank you Sister Agnes.  I will try harder next time at proofreading.  I'm ready for your ruler now.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 16, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Boo hoo hypocrite.


Are you sure you understand what "hypocrite" means?  You had 24 hours to find any post of mine that met that criteria, but failed to post one that met the definition.  

Example: a President has 20 accusers to support his uncontroverted video statements of being a sexual predator AND demonstrating such conduct toward a 10 year old girl.  Then brags about regularly doing so on audio tape.  Stays silent for a week while 9 accusers of a Senate candidate from his party who was literally banned from malls for trawling teenagers, signed one's yearbook, molested a 14 girl, and then attacks a Democrat Senator who admitted his own reprehensible conduct, apologized, and apology was accepted by his victim.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If he was good we never would have heard this story.


If he wasn't here we wouldn't be talking about this at all.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Are you sure you understand what "hypocrite" means?  You had 24 hours to find any post of mine that met that criteria, but failed to post one that met the definition.
> 
> Example: a President has 20 accusers to support his uncontroverted video statements of being a sexual predator AND demonstrating such conduct toward a 10 year old girl.  Then brags about regularly doing so on audio tape.  Stays silent for a week while 9 accusers of a Senate candidate from his party who was literally banned from malls for trawling teenagers, signed one's yearbook, molested a 14 girl, and then attacks a Democrat Senator who admitted his own reprehensible conduct, apologized, and apology was accepted by his victim.


You're a political hack blowhard hypocrite. I give you 24hrs to prove you are not... tick tock.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 16, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You're a political hack blowhard hypocrite. I give you 24hrs to prove you are not... tick tock.


No court of law or public opinion shifts the burden of proof on the accused.  Unless we're moved on to an appeals process.

Sorry bud.  Sounds like you tried finding something from me and came up empty handed.  Pity.  

I'm noting "pity" in my notes.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> No court of law or public opinion shifts the burden of proof on the accused.  Unless we're moved on to an appeals process.
> 
> Sorry bud.  Sounds like you tried finding something from me and came up empty handed.  Pity.
> 
> I'm noting "pity" in my notes.


Man you're a bore and shtick is worn and old. It's just the way you are...a simpleton... a hypocrite.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 16, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Man you're a bore and shtick is worn and old. It's just the way you are...a simpleton... a hypocrite.


I was going for a another manila folder


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I was going for a another manila folder


It's lost its luster with your posts.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 16, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> It's lost its luster with your posts.


Ignore is always an option.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 17, 2017)

The end of Mike &Mike.  What a great run.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 17, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Ignore is always an option.


Nah. As much as your posts grate on me, I still want to hear views from all sides.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> The nincompoops must really miss the now defunct socalopinion forum.  By the time it died, there were only six conservatives and espola left.
> 
> Here, the snowflakes keep reproducing and ridiculing their hypocrisy daily.


The daily.

ps. you forgot about 2o3, rat, yourself, and espola is  ,... ahem,..."conservative"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, quite, the form of the message or the messenger, not the message itself.


Seems you only had the seems you quote.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The daily.
> 
> ps. you forgot about 2o3, rat, yourself, and espola is  ,... ahem,..."conservative"


You ridiculed my "like timework" when I'd return there to comment on mass murder gun shootings.  I recall I pointed out it was every 10-12 mass shootings before I'd return to express that "well regulated" must have meant something to the founding fathers.  And that a broken analogy clock is better timed than my return, since it's right twice a day for one second each time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> You ridiculed my "like timework" when I'd return there to comment on mass murder gun shootings.  I recall I pointed out it was every 10-12 mass shootings before I'd return to express that "well regulated" must have meant something to the founding fathers.  And that a broken analogy clock is better timed than my return, since it's right twice a day for one second each time.


You time? What about me time?

You're slipping.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2017)

There is still hope for our liberal friends,
*World's first human head transplant successfully carried out...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 17, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The daily.
> 
> ps. you forgot about 2o3, rat, yourself, and espola is  ,... ahem,..."conservative"


Bruinkicker.......


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 17, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> You ridiculed my "like timework" when I'd return there to comment on mass murder gun shootings.  I recall I pointed out it was every 10-12 mass shootings before I'd return to express that "well regulated" must have meant something to the founding fathers.  And that a broken analogy clock is better timed than my return, since it's right twice a day for one second each time.


You're wrong.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2017)

Hispanic Caucus Builds Wall Against GOP Latino Representative


----------



## nononono (Nov 17, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Try a shorter opposing point of view.  One your compatriots endorse.
> 
> I disagree.


*NO.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 17, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Are you sure you understand what "hypocrite" means?  You had 24 hours to find any post of mine that met that criteria, but failed to post one that met the definition.
> 
> Example: a President has 20 accusers to support his uncontroverted video statements of being a sexual predator AND demonstrating such conduct toward a 10 year old girl.  Then brags about regularly doing so on audio tape.  Stays silent for a week while 9 accusers of a Senate candidate from his party who was literally banned from malls for trawling teenagers, signed one's yearbook, molested a 14 girl, and then attacks a Democrat Senator who admitted his own reprehensible conduct, apologized, and apology was accepted by his victim.


*List the 20 accusers of the POTUS by name.*

*Show the article were the POTUS is accused of being a predator to a 10 year old.*

*List the 9 accusers of Judge Roy Moore by name.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 17, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> No court of law or public opinion shifts the burden of proof on the accused.  Unless we're moved on to an appeals process.
> 
> Sorry bud.  Sounds like you tried finding something from me and came up empty handed.  Pity.
> 
> I'm noting "pity" in my notes.



*Bob - Phil - Bob......You Fat Slob.....why do you lie and suck on the Democratic knob.*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 18, 2017)

nononono said:


> *List the 20 accusers of the POTUS by name.*
> 
> *Show the article were the POTUS is accused of being a predator to a 10 year old.*
> 
> *List the 9 accusers of Judge Roy Moore by name.*


Consult any fake news source like ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, MSBC, CNBC, BBC, AP, UPI, or even real news Fox for the 20.  Some are not named because they were teenagers when he barged into their dressing room during his Miss Whatever pageants, which he was taped confessing to doing.  Access Hollywood I think on that one. 

The 10 year old is thankfully not publicly named to my knowledge until a nincompoop like Steve Bannon decides to name her, but I saw a widely disseminated video of our self-admitted sexual predator president on an escalator chatting up a pre teen girl he predicted he'd be dating when she got a bit older.  

See same list of news orgs regarding to 9 Moore accusers.  

And from my experience working with Examiners of Questioned Documents, the last thing Moore will want to have his bluff called if having the original yearbook compared against contemporaneous documents he wrote back when he was a 32 pedophile banned from local malls. 

Signature comparisons are not the central point of these examiner's analysis.  It's writing samples such as hand written notes.  The kind a district attorney writes on yellow legal pads that are meticulously stored in courthouse archives.

Namaste.


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2017)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 139197, member: 2987"

Consult any fake news source like ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, MSBC, CNBC, BBC, AP, UPI, or even real news Fox for the 20.  Some are not named because they were teenagers when he barged into their dressing room during his Miss Whatever pageants, which he was taped confessing to doing.  Access Hollywood I think on that one.

*LIAR !*

The 10 year old is thankfully not publicly named to my knowledge until a nincompoop like Steve Bannon decides to name her, but I saw a widely disseminated video of our self-admitted sexual predator president on an escalator chatting up a pre teen girl he predicted he'd be dating when she got a bit older.

*WHAT LIE !*

See same list of news orgs regarding to 9 Moore accusers.

*LIES !*

And from my experience working with Examiners of Questioned Documents, the last thing Moore will want to have his bluff called if having the original yearbook compared against contemporaneous documents he wrote back when he was a 32 pedophile banned from local malls.

*IT'S A FORGERY AND A LIE !*

Signature comparisons are not the central point of these examiner's analysis.  It's writing samples such as hand written notes.  The kind a district attorney writes on yellow legal pads that are meticulously stored in courthouse archives.

*A COMPLETE LIE !*

Namaste.

/QUOTE


*You bragged/Insinuated on multiple occasions on this Forum and the *
*old SoCalOpinion Forum that you spent many many a night with Prostitutes.....*
*Now we don't know who you are or what your TRUE credibility is, but to admit*
*it is to allude to it. Don't use the Comedy excuse either.*
*So did you do a background/Birth certificate check on those young ladies ?*
*You have over the last week and a half literally condemned Judge Roy Moore on*
*" Hear Say " evidence that would NEVER stand up in court, not only that you have*
*NOT uttered one peep about Sen Robert Menendez  or asked for him to step down *
*( and he was accused of paying under age Prostitutes on multiple occasions ! ) *
*nor have you condemned and asked for Sen Al Franken to step down over his *
*disgusting actions which are VERIFIED !*

*You are One Lying Hypocrite !!!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2017)

*Call it Dumb all you want Mister, but you shouldn't throw stones when you live in *
*a Glass House ...Ya Lying Hypocrite !*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 18, 2017)

I'll not waste words here.  All of the victims of Moore are not subject to hearsay objections in a court of law.  Those that were told of his pedophilia may be ruled hearsay and excluded.  There are many exceptions to the rule.  And since his pedophila acts have long passed the statutes of limitations, such court rules are moot.  

There is zero evidence the yearbook is faked.  Your nutter website and Facebook buddy links are likely Russian trolls.  

Trump absolutely chatted up the preteen kid on an escalator.  It's on video.  Big red LIAR can't undue facts.  

Trump admitted being a sexual predator on Stern.  If being in a comedic environment negates such actions and statements, then Franken's comedic moment applies as well.  I don't condone either men.  Do you?   Or do you pick and choose who you find culpable or not, based on their political believes.  Stalin held such ideals.  A certain Austrian did too, but I dare not mention his name or your going to run out of red ink. 

The teenaged beauty contestants he barged into their dressing room were the subject of his own videotaped braggadocio.  Perhaps not on Access Hollywood.  Probably Stern. But it's out there. Just try a simple google search rather than Fox News.  They suppress free press.  But you knew that. Your shmart!

Namaste.


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2017)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 139232, member: 2987"

I'll not waste words here.  All of the victims of Moore are not subject to hearsay objections in a court of law.  Those that were told of his pedophilia may be ruled hearsay and excluded.  There are many exceptions to the rule.  And since his pedophila acts have long passed the statutes of limitations, such court rules are moot.  

*They are Lies spread by Trolls such as You !*

There is zero evidence the yearbook is faked.  Your nutter website and Facebook buddy links are likely Russian trolls.  

*LIAR ! You can clearly see the Forgery. *

Trump absolutely chatted up the preteen kid on an escalator.  It's on video.  Big red LIAR can't undue facts.  

*Post the Video of him performing a JOE BIDEN !*

Trump admitted being a sexual predator on Stern. 

*Wasn't it " Comedic Sarcasm " as you claim yours are ? Or are you Serious too ?*

If being in a comedic environment negates such actions and statements, then Franken's comedic moment applies as well.  I don't condone either men.  Do you?   Or do you pick and choose who you find culpable or not, based on their political believes.  Stalin held such ideals.  A certain Austrian did too, but I dare not mention his name or your going to run out of red ink. 

*100 % Proof you are a Hypocrite in the above post !*

The teenaged beauty contestants he barged into their dressing room were the subject of his own videotaped braggadocio.  Perhaps not on Access Hollywood.  Probably Stern. But it's out there. Just try a simple google search rather than Fox News.  They suppress free press.  But you knew that. Your shmart!

*Once again you LIE ! *
*Furthermore you wish to destroy a Person's character by way of*
*repeating such Lies !*

Namaste.


/QUOTE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2017)

AG Sessions Blasts Obama Amnesty: 'Lawfully,' DACA 'Cannot Be Defended'
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/11/18/ag-sessions-blasts-obama-amnesty-lawfully-daca-cannot-be-defended/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi5956I0snXAhUTziYKHbnOAzYQqUMIOzAG&usg=AOvVaw1spkvfcrSpnCqxDWxXIB_s&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2017)

I wonder why? No more uranium to sell? No more political favors/votes to sell. She is such a lying whore and you people support her and her lies.

Clinton Foundation Donations Plummeted Following Hillary's Election Loss
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/11/18/clinton-foundation-donations-plummeted-following-hillarys-election-loss/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi5956I0snXAhUTziYKHbnOAzYQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1NY2lQyi-kZLGn0Wb8VsiI&ampcf=1


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 18, 2017)

[QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 139197, member: 2987"

Consult any fake news source like ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, MSBC, CNBC, BBC, AP, UPI, or even real news Fox for the 20.  Some are not named because they were teenagers when he barged into their dressing room during his Miss Whatever pageants, which he was taped confessing to doing.  Access Hollywood I think on that one.

*LIAR !*





The 10 year old is thankfully not publicly named to my knowledge until a nincompoop like Steve Bannon decides to name her, but I saw a widely disseminated video of our self-admitted sexual predator president on an escalator chatting up a pre teen girl he predicted he'd be dating when she got a bit older.

*WHAT LIE !*





And from my experience working with Examiners of Questioned Documents, the last thing Moore will want to have his bluff called if having the original yearbook compared against contemporaneous documents he wrote back when he was a 32 pedophile banned from local malls.

*IT'S A FORGERY AND A LIE !*

Please identify all of your education and experience in the field of examination of Questioned Documents to proffer this opinion.   

Signature comparisons are not the central point of these examiner's analysis.  It's writing samples such as hand written notes.  The kind a district attorney writes on yellow legal pads that are meticulously stored in courthouse archives.

*A COMPLETE LIE !*
Please identify all of your education and experience in the field of examination of Questioned Documents to proffer this opinion.  
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 19, 2017)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 139232, member: 2987"
> 
> I'll not waste words here.  All of the victims of Moore are not subject to hearsay objections in a court of law.  Those that were told of his pedophilia may be ruled hearsay and excluded.  There are many exceptions to the rule.  And since his pedophila acts have long passed the statutes of limitations, such court rules are moot.
> 
> ...


Fantastic bullfighting pic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 19, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fantastic bullfighting pic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2017)

Why do we need a wall?
Dead Americans really don't matter in the big picture, right you POS pussy libs?



Border Patrol Agent Killed, Another in Serious Condition in Texas
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/11/19/border-patrol-agent-killed-another-serious-condition-texas/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiw9baXsMvXAhVE4yYKHWvtAl8QqUMIOzAG&usg=AOvVaw0oNmB-itTDKFpggsi6eNWA&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2017)

TheBlaze

Liberal student claims access to the outdoors is now a form of white supremacy
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/11/19/liberal-student-claims-access-to-the-outdoors-is-now-a-form-of-white-supremacy/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjrhO7IssvXAhXG4yYKHVxaCgAQqUMIKTAA&usg=AOvVaw25CoycrTyA232dV9zxpQPY&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2017)

What do you know, CA and academia in cahoots to ruin our country.


TheBlaze

California history prof instructs students to use gender-neutral pronouns in essays
2 days ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/11/16/california-history-prof-instructs-students-to-use-gender-neutral-pronouns-in-essays/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjrhO7IssvXAhXG4yYKHVxaCgAQqUMIODAF&usg=AOvVaw0RtPehalzL0tD7nC4UevN3&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2017)

TheBlaze

Professor declares goal of ‘interrupting whiteness’ in order to ‘expose’ and remove it
3 days ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/11/16/professor-declares-goal-of-interrupting-whiteness-in-order-to-expose-and-remove-it/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjrhO7IssvXAhXG4yYKHVxaCgAQqUMIOzAG&usg=AOvVaw3alH4hoWMNTEw4yb9QU8vV&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 19, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Crappy politician pic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm not sure I have made it clear how I feel about the job the Kenyan did,



Obama's 'unaccompanied children' turn up big in latest MS13 gang sweep
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/obamas_unaccompanied_children_turn_up_big_in_latest_ms13_gang_sweep.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 139232, member: 2987"
> 
> I'll not waste words here.  All of the victims of Moore are not subject to hearsay objections in a court of law.  Those that were told of his pedophilia may be ruled hearsay and excluded.  There are many exceptions to the rule.  And since his pedophila acts have long passed the statutes of limitations, such court rules are moot.
> 
> ...


Ouch!
Blood gushes after bullfighter gored in testicles...
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4948842/bullfighter-gored-balls-blood-video/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Is it cultural pandering as toy maker Mattel introduces Hijab Barbie?
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2017/11/19/cultural-pandering-toy-maker-mattel-introduces-hijab-barbie/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiOsYHekM3XAhVBWSYKHe_mBbcQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw0q-bY8pIeII2yohMLdoa6z&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

How much did it cost to keep the devil locked up for 50 years? Millions, a bullet only is about 25 cents.


Infamous serial killer Charles Manson has died at 83
https://www.circa.com/story/2017/11/20/nation/charles-manson-dies-at-83-report


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

MSNBC: White Men ‘Pose Biggest Threat to Americans’


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MSNBC: White Men ‘Pose Biggest Threat to Americans’


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/white-people-are-the-biggest-terror-threat-in-the-us-report-finds-10342987.html

*White people are biggest terror threat in the US, report finds*
More people have died in attacks by white organizations than any other group


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/white-people-are-the-biggest-terror-threat-in-the-us-report-finds-10342987.html
> 
> *White people are biggest terror threat in the US, report finds*
> More people have died in attacks by white organizations than any other group


UK? Just how stupid are you? Don't answer that.


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> UK? Just how stupid are you? Don't answer that.


_The group looked into the 26 attacks on US soil that it defined as terror and found that 19 of those attacks were done by non-Muslims. All the studied attacks are post-9/11._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> _The group looked into the 26 attacks on US soil that it defined as terror and found that 19 of those attacks were done by non-Muslims. All the studied attacks are post-9/11._


They should just worry about themselves.
How did they choose?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They should just worry about themselves.


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How much did it cost to keep the devil locked up for 50 years? Millions, a bullet only is about 25 cents.
> 
> 
> Infamous serial killer Charles Manson has died at 83
> https://www.circa.com/story/2017/11/20/nation/charles-manson-dies-at-83-report


Just like Jesus would do...


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 20, 2017)

I would like to add a personal word with regard to an issue that has been of great concern to all Americans over the past year. I refer, of course, to the investigations of the so-called ... affair. As you know, I have provided to the Special Prosecutor voluntarily a great deal of material. I believe that I have provided all the material that he needs to conclude his investigations and to proceed to prosecute the guilty and to clear the innocent. 

I believe the time has come to bring that investigation and the other investigations of this matter to an end. One year ... is enough.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Just like Jesus would do...


An eye for an eye.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Who knew the depth of the depravity on the left?
SAD.

*NYT WHITE HOUSE REPORTER SUSPENDED AFTER SEX HARASSMENT CLAIMS...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Report: Border Patrol Agent Was Ambushed and Murdered By Illegal Aliens Who Crushed His Skull With a Rock 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> An eye for an eye.


You're a fake Christian.

_[Mat 5:38~42]Ye have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth: But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have [thy] cloke also.And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain.Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're a fake Christian.
> 
> _[Mat 5:38~42]Ye have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth: But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have [thy] cloke also.And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain.Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away._


May God Bless You.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're a fake Christian.
> 
> _[Mat 5:38~42]Ye have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth: But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have [thy] cloke also.And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain.Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away._


Who are you to make proclamations regarding ones faith? 
 If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 1 John 1:9


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who are you to make proclamations regarding ones faith?


Lol, did you just get here?


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> May God Bless You.


I first have to survive you fake Christians here on Earth.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> _The group looked into the 26 attacks on US soil that it defined as terror and found that 19 of those attacks were done by non-Muslims. All the studied attacks are post-9/11._


OBVI.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who are you to make proclamations regarding ones faith?
> If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 1 John 1:9


Anytime someone quotes the Bible I get scared.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> An eye for an eye.


Exactly the opposite. The rule for people who call themselves “Christians” in America these days is to look at what Jesus said and did...and make sure they say and do the exact opposite.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> An eye for an eye.


Jesus never said that, except to say you shouldn't do that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Jesus never said that, except to say you shouldn't do that.


I never said Jesus did, I said it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Anytime someone quotes the Bible I get scared.


I am here for you.


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never said Jesus did, I said it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Why would that be?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Former IRS executive Lois G. Lerner told a federal court last week that members of her family, including “young children,” face death threats and a real risk of physical harm if her explanation of the tea party targeting scandal becomes public.
Ms. Lerner and Holly Paz, her deputy at the IRS, filed documents in court Thursday saying tapes and transcripts of depositions they gave in a court case this year must remain sealed in perpetuity, or else they could spur an enraged public to retaliate.

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/nov/19/lois-lerner-holly-paz-want-testimony-sealed-perman/


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why would that be?
> 
> "tea party targeting scandal becomes public."


You answered your own question.  If the premise is wrong, so will be the conclusion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why would that be?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Former IRS executive Lois G. Lerner told a federal court last week that members of her family, including “young children,” face death threats and a real risk of physical harm if her explanation of the tea party targeting scandal becomes public.
> ...


She did take the 5th.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never said Jesus did, I said it.


I always assumed you weren't a Christian.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> _[Mat 5:38~42]Ye have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth: But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also.And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have [thy] cloke also.And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain.Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away._





xav10 said:


> Anytime someone quotes the Bible I get scared.


You mean like this one?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2017)

espola said:


> I always assumed you weren't a Christian.


You've always been a judgmental ass....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> You answered your own question.  If the premise is wrong, so will be the conclusion.


If she did nothing wrong why would anyone wish her harm?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 20, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You mean like this one?


Neither a borrower nor a lender be. Isn’t that a conflict?


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She did take the 5th.


For clarity, Lois Lerner asserted her right as a person under the protections of our U.S. Constitution to invoke the fifth amendment against self incrimination.  I believe to "take the 5th" is the quick way to express this time honored magnificent human right so grandly specified so many centuries ago. 

Do you hold a positive or negative view of her assertion?


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2017)

Fox News-bitch Jeanine Pirro, after being clocked and ticketed speeding at 119 MPH in NY state highway - "I didn't realize how fast I was going".

I guess the speedometer is too scientific for her to put her trust in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> For clarity, Lois Lerner asserted her right as a person under the protections of our U.S. Constitution to invoke the fifth amendment against self incrimination.  I believe to "take the 5th" is the quick way to express this time honored magnificent human right so grandly specified so many centuries ago.
> 
> Do you hold a positive or negative view of her assertion?


She's a cunt. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

espola said:


> I always assumed you weren't a Christian.


That sounds like a compliment coming from you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

espola said:


> Fox News-bitch Jeanine Pirro, after being clocked and ticketed speeding at 119 MPH in NY state highway - "I didn't realize how fast I was going".
> 
> I guess the speedometer is too scientific for her to put her trust in.


Bitch? That is not very progressive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Charles Manson died today some 45 years after the Supreme Court spared his life. He was preceded in death by 59 million innocent unborn humans who failed to win the sympathy of our nation's highest court. #CharlesManson

5:36 AM - Nov 20, 2017


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who are you to make proclamations regarding ones faith?
> If we confess our sins, He is faithful and righteous to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 1 John 1:9


At least Lil Joe tries . . . just saying.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She's a cunt. Hope that clears it up.


Yes.  It does.

So persons that assert the 5th are "cunts".  I'll assume that is regardless of gender.

Interesting.  I'm writing "cunt" as Sheriff Joe's opinion, in my notes for those that take the 5th.

I've a hunch taking the 5th is about to be fairly routine as so-called investigations in DC ramp up.  Hate for anyone to call you a hypocrite should any of your political allies "take the 5th" and you view them as anything other than being a "cunt".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> I first have to survive you fake Christians here on Earth.


It's like a shield they hold up . . . or like when they wave the flag and think that makes everything they do okay after that.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She's a cunt. Hope that clears it up.


"[Lois Lerner]'s a cunt".  
~~ Sheriff Joe. 

ergo ....

'Retired General Michael Flynn is a "cunt".  ~~ Sheriff Joe

Former Trump national security adviser Michael Flynn is invoking his Fifth Amendment right against self-incrimination, refusing to hand over documents subpoenaed by the Senate Intelligence Committee.


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> If she did nothing wrong why would anyone wish her harm?


You're seriously asking why hate filled nutters would resent someone acting against their interests?


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You mean like this one?


Cut and paste for illustrative purposes only.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Yes.  It does.
> 
> So persons that assert the 5th are "cunts".  I'll assume that is regardless of gender.
> 
> ...


No, just her.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Mean while back in the Golden State:

A top California Democrat is scrapping his re-election campaign and resigning his leadership post amid growing sexual harassment allegations.

California Assembly Majority Whip Raul Bocanegra announced he plans to step down next year -- after a staffer said he put his hands inside her blouse at a nightclub in 2009 and The Los Angeles Times reportedly presented him with harassment allegations from a total of six women.

Bocanegra reportedly announced he would immediately step down from his post as majority whip, citing “persistent rumors and speculation” over sexual harassment claims.

The decision marks the first resignation or retirement in California tied to the wave of harassment allegations that has swept the country and implicated numerous lawmakers and candidates. .....

He added: “I am also suspending my campaign and will not run for re-election.”

The Times reported that it was preparing a story with the accounts of the six women and presented Bocanegra's office with those findings on Friday.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/11/20/top-california-dem-stepping-down-amid-new-sexual-harassment-claims.html


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> A top California Democrat *is scrapping his re-election campaign and resigning his leadership post *amid growing sexual harassment allegations.


I wish Moore had this kind of integrity.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> I wish Moore had this kind of integrity.


Wishes are nice...to bad Clinton didn't have that 'kind of integrity'....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> I wish Moore had this kind of integrity.


 . . . add Trump to that list.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wishes are nice...to bad Clinton didn't have that 'kind of integrity'....


It's a whole new, different world now, than it was almost 30 years ago and he isn't in office or running for one. If he runs again bring this back up . . . but for now we have just about every male politician, currently in officer running for, under a microscope as they should be.


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> [QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 139197, member: 2987"
> 
> Consult any fake news source like ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, MSBC, CNBC, BBC, AP, UPI, or even real news Fox for the 20.  Some are not named because they were teenagers when he barged into their dressing room during his Miss Whatever pageants, which he was taped confessing to doing.  Access Hollywood I think on that one.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



*Dude .....You really are an ASS.*

*That comment could be taken any number of ways ...*

*Only a Pervert such as YOU would interpret that as something derogatory. *


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/white-people-are-the-biggest-terror-threat-in-the-us-report-finds-10342987.html
> 
> *White people are biggest terror threat in the US, report finds*
> More people have died in attacks by white organizations than any other group


*You are a timid fat man who posts Trash.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fantastic bullfighting pic.



*It is ! Thanks.*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 20, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Yes.  It does.
> 
> So persons that assert the 5th are "cunts".  I'll assume that is regardless of gender.
> 
> ...


Connect the dots... where was it typed that she's a cunt *because* she invoked the 5th?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Connect the dots... where was it typed that she's a cunt *because* she invoked the 5th?


Projecting is the only thing they are good at.
It's that pretzel thing again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a whole new, different world now, than it was almost 30 years ago and he isn't in office or running for one. If he runs again bring this back up . . . but for now we have just about every male politician, currently in officer running for, under a microscope as they should be.


You just don't get it...he's a sexual predator, period. He should be in jail asswipe.


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You just don't get it...he's a sexual predator, period. He should be in jail asswipe.


Start a thread where you can talk all day long about your Clinton hate, that way you'll feel less inclined to constantly bring it up on every thread with every comment.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wishes are nice...to bad Clinton didn't have that 'kind of integrity'....


Clinton should have resigned. No question. 

Jail? Not enough there from his time in the Motel with Ms. Broaddrick. She did not open up until 1997 in her sealed "Jane Doe" affidavit and 1999 publically.  Well after his second election.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 20, 2017)

My question to you re Lerner was specific to her taking the 5th.  

"Do you hold a positive or negative view of her assertion?"

Your clear and concise response was "She's a cunt.  Hope that clears it up."

And it does.  If you had reason to clarify a distinction you wished to draw between "cunts" in general because of their political alliances, you had that opportunity.  You did not do so.  The reasonable person would draw the conclusion I did, noting your position in my notes.  

Then the first 5th taker from the Trump crowd is cited, to test if you would be consistent in your belief system. 

You were not.  And one of your sweet talking buddies chirped in his own lovely use of the English language.  

Thus I expect you'll call all liberal sides 5th takers "cunts" and all Trump conspirators, abetters and obstruction of justice 5th takers as patriots.  

Got it.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 20, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Dude .....You really are an ASS.*
> 
> *That comment could be taken any number of ways ...*
> 
> *Only a Pervert such as YOU would interpret that as something derogatory. *


Man, your "tell" is even more obvious than before.  I'm gonna start giving you positive ratings as a wink for each fake nutter rant you come up with.  It'll be our little secret.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Start a thread where you can talk all day long about your Clinton hate, that way you'll feel less inclined to constantly bring it up on every thread with every comment.


Again I don't hate anyone, not Bill, not you, not even Ratman...
We're talking about sexual predators and how Bill made it cool to be one...
You suffer the same affliction as Rat...you excuse Clinton as if time erases his assaults. They don't.
Apparently your standards apply to only some you disagree with 
Bill should be in jail and bunk buddies with Anthony Weiner.
Hillary and Huma could then go visit their hubbies together


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Projecting is the only thing they are good at.
> It's that pretzel thing again.


It's always new for me keeping up with the changing lingo. I take it "projecting" is where you're caught in a compromising situation, and rather than admit and deal with it by apology or contrition, you "project" the conduct on your adversary.  Right?

An example, if I may.  You're running for president.  A videotape emerges late in the campaign in which you admit to being a sexual predator.  Another one emerges of you boasting about owning pageants, and you walk into dressing rooms and see naked teenage contestants.  Another one emerges of you seeing a cute tween, and suggest you'll date her in 10 years.  

Then a video emerges in which all of these predatory sexual actions you've bragged about you admit to doing, not knowing you've been taped admitting this pattern and practice.  

Then dozens of women feel empowered to finally tell of their having endured your unwanted grabbing of their genitalia, your barging into their dressing rooms to see them naked.  Confirming your unguarded admission of your admitted sexual predatory behavior.  

So rather than admit it, apologize, or show contrition, you arrange to have your opponent's husband's alleged infidelities paraded to a debate, thereby "projecting" your behavior upon your opponent.  

Last I'm aware, Wiley, Jones and Broderick have only their words to support their claims.  Bill clearly had flings with Flowers and Lewinsky, and who knows who else.  They had corroborating evidence.  As do many of the Moore victims.  Yearbook, telling others contemporaneous of his acts.  His reputation at his office.  Being banned at malls.  

Trump?  Photos of him with porn actresses, people who received contemporaneous accounts from his victims, as well as the videos of him admitting his lifestyle of misogyny.  

But his ego ruined his legal chances for success.  Had to call them liars.  So he's sued.  Will have to sit through excruciating depositions.  Don't be fooled to think Allred will handle those depositions.  She's the PR end.  Not the litigator nor trial counsel.  Every one of those videos will be played and he'll be grilled for days in total over them.  

Too busy as president for multiple days of depo?   They're carefully documenting his rounds of golf to counter his "too busy" motion.  The more he lounges about Mar A Lago and drives his golf cart onto greens to more time he'll be ordered to sit for a deposition.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You just don't get it...he's a sexual predator, period. He should be in jail asswipe.


Maybe, why wasn't he jailed?


----------



## Wez (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> you excuse Clinton as if time erases his assaults.


Bullshit, show me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bullshit, show me.


He sure is pissed off about something litigated at the highest level almost thirty years ago? Rip VanWinkle syndrome? Did he just wake up or just hear about it? . . . and how mad will he be when he realizes it doesn't excuse anyone else for their behavior and after admitting to similar activity Trump was elected!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe, why wasn't he jailed?


Hillary attacked the women as liars & bimbos, she excused it all away as part of a vast right wing conspiracy...
Why wasn't he jailed is a great question, the guilty are not always convicted, (see OJ), much less charged.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Bullshit, show me.


_"Start a thread where you can talk all day long about your Clinton hate, that way you'll feel less inclined to constantly bring it up on every thread with every comment." wizbag_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> _"Start a thread where you can talk all day long about your Clinton hate, that way you'll feel less inclined to constantly bring it up on every thread with every comment." wizbag_


You could at least once attempt to discuss current affairs? I know many of the current accusations stem from long ago, but they do involve persons in or attempting to be in the government, not long ago litigated matters on now retired politicians, like Newt.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary attacked the women as liars & bimbos, she excused it all away as part of a vast right wing conspiracy...
> Why wasn't he jailed is a great question, the guilty are not always convicted, (see OJ), much less charged.


Are you still working on the "Impeach Hillary" project?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 20, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> My question to you re Lerner was specific to her taking the 5th.
> 
> "Do you hold a positive or negative view of her assertion?"
> 
> ...


And holding true to crazy blind obsession with being right, you jumped to your own conclusion that no one with any semblance of reason would come to. You were wrong, end of discussion... own it for once.

And for God sake, quit with the verbal vomit... JC your rants are booooorrrriiiinnnngggg son.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You could at least once attempt to discuss current affairs? I know many of the current accusations stem from long ago, but they do involve persons in or attempting to be in the government, not long ago litigated matters on now retired politicians, like Newt.


Yes its not important for past "litigated matters" to be discussed ....

Hypofuckincrite. Well done.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 20, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And holding true to crazy blind obsession with being right, you jumped to your own conclusion that no one with any semblance of reason would come to. You were wrong, end of discussion... own it for once.
> 
> And for God sake, quit with the verbal vomit... JC your rants are booooorrrriiiinnnngggg son.


My purpose has zero to do with you.  Yet you allow yourself to get all worked up over opinions you don't like reading, backed by historic facts.  As opposed to fact free opinions that fit your predisposed views.  

There is an ignore feature you should set to no longer be bored reading, and you can concentrate on posters who will not upset your world of fact free opinions and rants from some nutters who are actually nuts, and from at least one amongst you whose "tell" you've not observed yet. Hence your happy, smiley, thumbs up reply emojis for he who is playing you.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 20, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> My purpose has zero to do with you.  Yet you allow yourself to get all worked up over opinions you don't like reading, backed by historic facts.  As opposed to fact free opinions that fit your predisposed views.
> 
> There is an ignore feature you should set to no longer be bored reading, and you can concentrate on posters who will not upset your world of fact free opinions and rants from some nutters who are actually nuts, and from at least one amongst you whose "tell" you've not observed yet. Hence your happy, smiley, thumbs up reply emojis for he who is playing you.


Wow now I'm very curious


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> ... you can concentrate on posters who will not upset your world of fact free opinions and rants from some nutters who are actually nuts, and from at least one amongst you whose "tell" you've not observed yet. Hence your happy, smiley, thumbs up reply emojis for he who is playing you.





xav10 said:


> Wow now I'm very curious


Oh jeez.  That was meant to be sent as a private message.  Why are we only given 5 minutes to edit or delete?  A fake nutter could be unmasked.  And who will be at fault for *THAT?*


----------



## xav10 (Nov 20, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Oh jeez.  That was meant to be sent as a private message.  Why are we only given 5 minutes to edit or delete?  A fake nutter could be unmasked.  And who will be at fault for *THAT?*


Now I have to study.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 20, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You could at least once attempt to discuss current affairs? I know many of the current accusations stem from long ago, but they do involve persons in or attempting to be in the government, not long ago litigated matters on now retired politicians, like Newt.


For me, I'm still smarting over the William Henry Harrison scandal.  Refuses an overcoat at the inaugural address.  Catches a flu, dies 30 days later.  Ten reams of bond quality embossed letterhead ordered, paid for and delivered.  $23.75.  Wasted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

TAYLOR SWIFT: BUILD A WALL...
https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2017/11/taylor-swift-is-building-a-wall


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Harvard faces DOJ probe over its affirmative-action policies
4 days ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/11/21/harvard-faces-doj-probe-over-its-affirmative-action-policies.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjms6Or1c_XAhWMPiYKHfpdC6AQqUMIRDAJ&usg=AOvVaw0RrygFenZE9Er01AUC6Qtv&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Pippa Biddle, America's Whitest Reporter, Takes Up the Black Cause
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/11/pippa_biddle_americas_whitest_reporter_takes_up_the_black_cause_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Time to Give Thanks to White Males
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/11/its_time_to_give_thanks_to_white_males.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Uranium One Noose is Tightening
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/uranium_one_noose_is_tightening.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes Ca is just fabulous.


Public-sector fat cats celebrate Thanksgiving
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/publicsector_fat_cats_celebrate_thanksgiving.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

What administration did this he/she work for?



Billions of dollars at stake in epic battle shaping up between University of California and two Texas Universities
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/billions_of_dollars_at_stake_in_epic_battle_shaping_up_between_university_of_california_and_two_texas_universities_.html


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 21, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> My purpose has zero to do with you.  Yet you allow yourself to get all worked up over opinions you don't like reading, backed by historic facts.  As opposed to fact free opinions that fit your predisposed views.
> 
> There is an ignore feature you should set to no longer be bored reading, and you can concentrate on posters who will not upset your world of fact free opinions and rants from some nutters who are actually nuts, and from at least one amongst you whose "tell" you've not observed yet. Hence your happy, smiley, thumbs up reply emojis for he who is playing you.


He pretzel you were wrong. Pretty simple. But feel free to keep typing paragraphs defending yourself and I will continue to slap emjoies all over them. Why?...  because rather than typing 5 paragraphs of why you're wrong,  I give you emjoie and a quick response...seems efficient yes?

BTW why do emjoies get you worked up? Seems odd.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> For me, I'm still smarting over the William Henry Harrison scandal.  Refuses an overcoat at the inaugural address.  Catches a flu, dies 30 days later.  Ten reams of bond quality embossed letterhead ordered, paid for and delivered.  $23.75.  Wasted.


Refused or was denied? Then whisked out into the elements, "The show must go on!"


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> He pretzel you were wrong. Pretty simple. But feel free to keep typing paragraphs defending yourself and I will continue to slap emjoies all over them. Why?...  because rather than typing 5 paragraphs of why you're wrong,  I give you emjoie and a quick response...seems efficient yes?
> 
> BTW why do emjoies get you worked up? Seems odd.


What are emjoies?


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> _"Start a thread where you can talk all day long about your Clinton hate, that way you'll feel less inclined to constantly bring it up on every thread with every comment." wizbag_


How is that proof of this?



Lion Eyes said:


> you excuse Clinton as if time erases his assaults.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 21, 2017)

espola said:


> What are emjoies?


Geez here he comes...
E M O F U J I. Better?


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Geez here he comes...
> E M O F U J I. Better?


OK.  Just sip your morning coffee, like me...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 21, 2017)

espola said:


> OK.  Just sip your morning coffee, like me...


Sounds good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

End the Root Cause of Illegal Immigration
https://townhall.com/columnists/kenblackwell/2017/11/21/end-the-root-cause-of-illegal-immigration-n2412107


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

DHS To Send 59,000 Haitian Migrants Home if Dems’ Refuse Immigration Deal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do we need a wall?
> Dead Americans really don't matter in the big picture, right you POS pussy libs?
> 
> 
> ...


How telling is it the libs in here didn't even comment on this post?
Truly Anti-American SJW's, all of them, maybe an illegal will affect their lives someday.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Hilarious, it's almost as if she has a job in Gov. or something...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How telling is it the libs in here didn't even comment on this post?
> Truly Anti-American SJW's, all of them, maybe an illegal will affect their lives someday.


I waited to see the news reports.  Where do you put the fence at Big Bend National Park?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> I waited to see the news reports.  Where do you put the fence at Big Bend National Park?


Where there's a will there's a way.
Shoot on sight would be much more productive.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> maybe an illegal will affect their lives someday.


They do everyday . . . they plow the fields, pick the crops, work for LE and do all the other jobs most citizens don't want to. That's a lot more than you do for our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They do everyday . . . they plow the fields, pick the crops, work for LE and do all the other jobs most citizens don't want to. That's a lot more than you do for our country.


*The Cost of Illegal Immigration to US Taxpayers | FAIR*
https://fairus.org/issue/.../fiscal-burden-illegal-immigration-united-states-taxpayers

state, and local levels.
*Total Governmental Expenditures on Illegal Aliens*
*
How is my bounty program sounding right about now?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

"On the fringes of the immigration debate, you have Donald Trump and his small band of nativists peddling fears and falsehoods. For those of us who inhabit a fact-driven reality, you have a growing body of credible research demonstrating the benefits of immigrants and the burdens of following Trump’s radical proposals."

"Immigration is primarily a redistributive policy, transferring income from workers to owners of capital and from taxpayers to low-income immigrant families."

These opposing views demonstrate the complexity of the core findings in the academy’s report, which is multifaceted enough to allow for competing interpretations.

Trump supporters, who are 87 percent white, are substantially more hostile to immigrants than the general public. A Pew study in August found that two thirds of Trump loyalists describe immigration as a “very big problem.” Half of Trump voters believe immigrants “are more likely than American citizens to commit serious crimes,” a figure that rises to 59 percent among his strongest supporters. In terms of work, 35 percent of Trump voters say immigrants take jobs from Americans, compared with 24 percent of all voters.

A March 2016 Pew poll found that a majority of all voters, 57 percent, said immigrants strengthen the country through hard work, compared with 20 percent of Trump voters. Thirty-five percent of all voters said immigrants burden the country “by taking jobs, housing and health care,” compared with 69 percent of Trump supporters.

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/29/opinion/campaign-stops/what-does-immigration-actually-cost-us.html


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The Cost of Illegal Immigration to US Taxpayers | FAIR*
> https://fairus.org/issue/.../fiscal-burden-illegal-immigration-united-states-taxpayers
> 
> state, and local levels.
> ...


It's a good thing that we all agree that illegal immigration is a bad thing.

Coocoo


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> How is that proof of this?


You blow it off, you refuse to acknowledge he was the one who made this kind of behavior cool,  that his wife attacked the woman as liars & sluts. instead of holding him accountable.
Like I said you just don't get it....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> It's a good thing that we all agree that illegal immigration is a bad thing.
> 
> Coocoo


I am glad we agree, now what do we do with all the law breakers that are here illegally?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They do everyday . . . they plow the fields, pick the crops, work for LE and do all the other jobs most citizens don't want to. That's a lot more than you do for our country.


Fuck off Rat you know nothing about me or who we hire.
We don't hire illegal aliens. 
The only immigrants on my job site are documented.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You blow it off, you refuse to acknowledge he was the one who made this kind of behavior cool,  that his wife attacked the woman as liars & sluts. instead of holding him accountable.


Charge them, start a gofundme, I may even donate, but I don't blow anything off, I just don't obsess on the past like you do.  You can stop acting like I or we condone anything just because we're more concerned with who is actually in office.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like I said you just don't get it....


I know you prefer a fantasy world where everyone who doesn't think like you is somehow dumb or ill informed or can't grasp a concept, but that don't make it so.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad we agree, now what do we do with all the law breakers that are here illegally?


I don't work in immigration, we hire and elect people to make those decisions.  You can complain about them all day long, which you do here, but you'd be better off talking to your politicians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> I don't work in immigration, we hire and elect people to make those decisions.  You can complain about them all day long, which you do here, but you'd be better off talking to your politicians.


This is an opinion forum.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is an opinion forum.


Apparently it's a forum where some spam their opinions...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Apparently it's a forum where some spam their opinions...


YES, COMMIE BASTARDS.
*NY Times opinion: Capitalism is a threat to the world and must be replaced*
John Sexton Nov 21, 2017 1:01 PM
Top Pick





“It should be stated plainly: It’s capitalism that is at fault.”


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> YES, COMIE BASTARDS.
> *NY Times opinion: Capitalism is a threat to the world and must be replaced*
> John Sexton Nov 21, 2017 1:01 PM
> Top Pick
> ...


You're gettin played chump.  More fake news, here's the actual headline from the Times:

*The Climate Crisis? It’s Capitalism, Stupid*


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Start a thread where you can talk all day long about your Clinton hate, that way you'll feel less inclined to constantly bring it up on every thread with every comment.


*NO ! We'll do it right here and in any thread that's deemed appropriate !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2017)

QUOTE="Wez, post: 139944, member: 6"

I don't work in immigration, we hire and elect people to make those decisions.  You can complain about them all day long, which you do here, but you'd be better off talking to your politicians.

/QUOTE




Wez said:


> I Don't Work !


*There I fixed your statement for you so as to represent the TRUTH !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're gettin played chump.  More fake news, here's the actual headline from the Times:
> 
> *The Climate Crisis? It’s Capitalism, Stupid*


What are you talking about now?


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you talking about now?


*This is all he gets anymore.....*
*He's been abusing the other " Volatile " Brands....*

*




*


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you talking about now?


Lol, you don't even know how you're getting played.  Your Russian "HotAir" site is misleading you with bullshit headlines.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're gettin played chump.  More fake news, here's the actual headline from the Times:
> 
> *The Climate Crisis? It’s Capitalism, Stupid*


Do you know what country is the biggest polluter?
Do you know China is full of little, yellow, chicom [chinese communist] bastards?


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, you don't even know how you're getting played.  Your Russian "HotAir" site is misleading you with bullshit headlines.



*No more Wez.....Just Stop.*

*This is what your brain will look like if you keep it up !*


*




*


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know what country is the biggest polluter?
> Do you know China is full of little, yellow, chicom [chinese communist] bastards?


What does that have to do with your Russian site's misleading headline of:

*"Capitalism is a threat to the world and must be replaced"*


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> What does that have to do with your Russian site's misleading headline of:
> 
> *"Capitalism is a threat to the world and must be replaced"*


You really have no idea what you are talking about, do you.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really have no idea what you are talking about, do you.


I apparently have orders of magnitude more than you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> I apparently have orders of magnitude more than you...


I took a poll and we came to the concolusion you are the most uninformed poster on the planet.

adjective: *uninformed*

not having or showing awareness or understanding of the facts.

synonyms: unenlightened, uneducated, unknowledgeable, untaught, unlearned, unread, ignorant

I couldn't pick one.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I took a poll and we came to the concolusion you are the most uninformed poster on the planet.
> 
> adjective: *uninformed*
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work Comrade!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How telling is it the libs in here didn't even comment on this post?
> Truly Anti-American SJW's, all of them, maybe an illegal will affect their lives someday.


No one, even your nutter brethren reads your stuff or comments on it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck off Rat you know nothing about me or who we hire.
> We don't hire illegal aliens.
> The only immigrants on my job site are documented.


Oh, sorry if you got the wrong impression from my post. I did not mean to imply that you hired undocumented knowingly, it's just that you being such a charming fellow I'm sure it's hard getting good help to stay around.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You blow it off, you refuse to acknowledge he was the one who made this kind of behavior cool,  that his wife attacked the woman as liars & sluts. instead of holding him accountable.
> Like I said you just don't get it....


"cool" the only one who thinks it's "cool" would be Trump as he laughs it off while admitting it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I took a poll . . .


By the looks of your post history you probably have taken more than one in your time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Keep up the good work Comrade!


By ignoring all but the media sources that tell them what they want to hear they aren't aware they are being played. Spoiler alert: that's how propaganda works, by first pulling you in with things you want to hear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one, even your nutter brethren reads your stuff or comments on it.


Liar, Wez reads my stuff as well as you.
My brethren love me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar, Wez reads my stuff as well as you.
> My brethren love me.


I read your words, I rarely click your links and rarely read the responses of anyone who does . . . just saying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I read your words, I rarely click your links and rarely read the responses of anyone who does . . . just saying.


Whatever turns you on.


----------



## Wez (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar, Wez reads my stuff as well as you.


Only to show you how you're being played, chump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Wez said:


> Only to show you how you're being played, chump.


Have you noticed how nice I have been this week?
I am trying to turn over a new leaf.
You should try it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you noticed how nice I have been this week?
> I am trying to turn over a new leaf.
> You should try it.


He is, he is trying to help you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He is, he is trying to help you.


He's a giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2017)

Gun-Controlled Chicago Passes 600 Homicides for Year
Maybe the Social Justice Warriors can go to Chicago and help these poor people out?
No?
Why?


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, sorry if you got the wrong impression from my post. I did not mean to imply that you hired undocumented knowingly, it's just that you being such a charming fellow I'm sure it's hard getting good help to stay around.



*How's that horn feel up yur ass Rat.....sharp n pointy ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Not helping


'Nonwhite' student linked to racist graffiti inside school, officials say
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/11/22/nonwhite-student-linked-to-racist-graffiti-inside-school-officials-say.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjb7Nejn9LXAhWG14MKHbd-A68QqUMIODAF&usg=AOvVaw2GuqcM3UAccES6K0ceE6RT&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Abortion Clinic Closes After Psycho Abortionist's Rant Caught on Video
https://www.redstate.com/jimjamitis/2017/11/21/abortion-clinic-closes-psycho-abortionists-rant-caught-video/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He's a giver.


. . . and you apparently are a taker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I read your words, I rarely click your links and rarely read the responses of anyone who does . . . just saying.


Good boy.  Less words, more sense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2017)

*Progressives' Suggestions to "Save Democracy" Are Hilariously Terrible*
While the solutions outlined in the article are laughably bad, they do offer some interesting insights into progressive thinking.

Responding to the anniversary of Donald Trump’s election, The _Washington Post Magazine_ presented “38 ideas for repairing our badly broken civic life.” _Post Magazine_ editor Richard Just explained that “all of us … should be able to agree that some future-pondering about the state of our democracy is in order.”

Many — if not most — of the _Post’s_ recommendations from experts, artists, and writers are insipid or authoritarian. But they provide an excellent snapshot of progressive thinking after nearly one year of Trump era tumult.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2017)

*Author Kristin Henderson proposes conscripting all young people for three years in military or government civilian work such as AmeriCorps. Forcing adults to “spend time in compulsory service to our country” would be the same as going back to “kindergarten and relearn how to cooperate and share our toys.” But the Founding Fathers never intended to treat personal freedom as a political toy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2017)

*The best fix for American democracy is to “outlaw private education” to banish inequity, according to novelist Ann Patchett. In the name of equality, parents must be prohibited any choice or effective role in their children’s schooling. Patchett also rhapsodized about confiscating Ivy League endowments to redistribute to state schools. Artist George Lois supplemented Patchett’s point with a poster proclaiming “There’s an OUCH in every Voucher.” But the pain is suffered by teacher unions, not by parents desperate to find escapes from educational hellholes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2017)

*According to basketball player Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, “The solution is to teach mandatory critical thinking in every year of public school from first through 12th grade.” He predicts that “Breitbart, Fox News and Donald Trump would melt under the scrutiny of logic.” *But is it rational to expect schools that dismally fail to teach reading will miraculously transform kids into great thinkers?
*
Like some of the great thinkers in here. Lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2017)

*American University professor Ibram X. Kendi called for an “Anti‑Bigotry Amendment that would constitutionalize a critical principle: Group inequity is evidence of discrimination. The amendment would make group inequity illegal and ban the incitement of bigotry… *Claims that inequity is evidence of a group’s dysfunction or inferiority would be outlawed.” Kendi’s fix, which parallels “antifa’s” (antifacist) demands, would torpedo the First Amendment by criminalizing practically any criticism of racial and ethnic groups.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2017)

*Harvard professor Dani Rodrik proposes to boost democracy by vastly expanding government economic intervention, empowering government to become “co‑owner of the new generation of technologies and machines” to create the “innovation state.” However, the crony capitalism debacles of recent years (such as the Obama administration’s Solyndra scandal) should have stifled any such suggestion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *The best fix for American democracy is to “outlaw private education” to banish inequity, according to novelist Ann Patchett. In the name of equality, parents must be prohibited any choice or effective role in their children’s schooling. Patchett also rhapsodized about confiscating Ivy League endowments to redistribute to state schools. Artist George Lois supplemented Patchett’s point with a poster proclaiming “There’s an OUCH in every Voucher.” But the pain is suffered by teacher unions, not by parents desperate to find escapes from educational hellholes.


Right down the old log hole.


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2017)

this is why we shouldn't have a death penalty, humans make too many mistakes:

https://www.google.com/amp/losangeles.cbslocal.com/2017/11/20/craig-coley-wrongful-conviction/amp/#ampshare=http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2017/11/20/craig-coley-wrongful-conviction/

*‘Our Justice System Is Not Perfect:’ DA Seeks Release Of Man Convicted In Murders Of Ex, Son*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 22, 2017)

https://archive.lewrockwell.com/gregory/gregory233.html

The left loves to talk about humanitarianism, putting people above profits, and saving the poor and disadvantaged from the inequity of private enterprise. Yet behind the rhetoric of all economic interventionism is the iron fist of the state.

The statists will usually try to obscure this fact, or even deny it. They will perform philosophical gymnastics to argue that, in fact, they do not favor state violence at all, since we all live in a community ruled by a government by consent.


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2017)

http://deathpenalty.org/facts/5-myths-death-penalty/

*5 Myths About the Death Penalty*
_Much of the remaining support for the death penalty is based on faulty information. Here are 5 of the top myths surrounding this costly, failed system._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

How about we protect the known innocents, the unborn babies first and then we can talk about the probably guilty people slated for death, in 20-30-40 or years.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> this is why we shouldn't have a death penalty, humans make too many mistakes:


Human's make too many mistakes so you oppose the death penalty....

Oddly enough... "human mistakes" & you justify abortions....


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Human's make too many mistakes so you oppose the death penalty....
> 
> Oddly enough... "human mistakes" & you justify abortions....


I don't justify abortions, I have my stance and I believe in it being a Women's choice with her body.  If you ever cared to ask for my opinions on abortion, you might not be telling me I'm justifying it.


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about we protect the known innocents, the unborn babies first and then we can talk about the probably guilty people slated for death, in 20-30-40 or years.


I agree with the Roe v Wade decision.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roe_v._Wade#Supreme_Court_decision


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

*Remember this when you pull out your wallet to pay $5.00 per box of the little future leftist's cookies and support the fascist girl scout org.*

*The Girl Scouts have some politically correct (and awful) advice for the holidays*
Jazz Shaw Nov 22, 2017 12:11 PM
Top Pick





Hands off, lady


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Remember this when you pull out your wallet to pay $5.00 per box of the little future leftist's cookies and support the fascist girl scout org.*
> 
> *The Girl Scouts have some politically correct (and awful) advice for the holidays*
> Jazz Shaw Nov 22, 2017 12:11 PM
> ...


You're getting played chump!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're getting played chump!


Why would you say that?
It is not true?
So, you don't believe they are fascists, how about from their own brown shirt mouths?

*Reminder: Your Daughter Doesn't Owe Anyone a Hug ... - Girl Scouts*
www.girlscouts.org/en/raising-girls/happy-and-healthy/happy/what-is-consent.html
Making her _*hug*_ even loved ones sends the wrong message about consent.

You need a hug?
‎


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would you say that?
> It is not true?
> So, you don't believe they are fascists, how about from their own brown shirt mouths?
> 
> ...


You're gettin played Chump!


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> I agree with the Roe v Wade decision.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roe_v._Wade#Supreme_Court_decision


It stands up so well over time.  It was pretty damn inspired.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://deathpenalty.org/facts/5-myths-death-penalty/
> 
> *5 Myths About the Death Penalty*
> _Much of the remaining support for the death penalty is based on faulty information. Here are 5 of *the top myths surrounding this costly*, failed system._









*Much...Much Cheaper !*
*How about don't do the crime !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> It stands up so well over time.  It was pretty damn inspired.



*Would you be scared if you were in the womb and the *
*below tool was ending your chance at being " Andy " ?*

*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

*Don't care about whatever this hugging thing's about re Girl Scouts.  The real issue is their conspiracy over theryre overpriced boxes of 6 cookies strategically slotted into pre-formed plastic casing so they're is actually 72% of the interior of the thin mint box being non edible packaging.  

A scientific study was conducted on a grassy knoll with the same atmospheric conditions at the time Tom Brady was throwing footballs at PSI ratings well below his opposing team's quarterback.  

This study, conducted by the RAND Corporation, funded by the Trilateral Commission, conclusively found at least 10 !!! Additional Thin Mints could have been inside those boxes.  

Where did the Trilateral Commission get its funding  ?    

The Clintoni Crime Family operating out of Westchester County New York.  *


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> *Don't care about whatever this hugging thing's about re Girl Scouts.  The real issue is their conspiracy over theryre overpriced boxes of 6 cookies strategically slotted into pre-formed plastic casing so they're is actually 72% of the interior of the thin mint box being non edible packaging.
> 
> A scientific study was conducted on a grassy knoll with the same atmospheric conditions at the time Tom Brady was throwing footballs at PSI ratings well below his opposing team's quarterback.
> 
> ...



*Is that bold # 6.....?*

*Looks like you are suffering from the shakes....*


----------



## Wez (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> *Don't care about whatever this hugging thing's about re Girl Scouts.  The real issue is their conspiracy over theryre overpriced boxes of 6 cookies strategically slotted into pre-formed plastic casing so they're is actually 72% of the interior of the thin mint box being non edible packaging.
> 
> A scientific study was conducted on a grassy knoll with the same atmospheric conditions at the time Tom Brady was throwing footballs at PSI ratings well below his opposing team's quarterback.
> 
> ...


A decent effort, somewhat lacking a few more common conspiracies, try harder next time.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> A decent effort, somewhat lacking a few more common conspiracies, try harder next time.


*Ahhhh...How Sweet !*
*Wez is pandering .....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> You're gettin played Chump!


Don't let the facts ruin your stance.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

*His " Wide " Stance .....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Is that bold # 6.....?*
> 
> *Looks like you are suffering from the shakes....*


There is a 7 you know.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> A decent effort, somewhat lacking ...  try harder next time.


That's what she said.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is a 7 you know.


*Yes....but it scares Bob - Phil - Bob.*
*It reminds him of the time he had Hillary*
*sign his shirt, then he counted the letters.....*
*Woooooo.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Yes....but it scares Bob - Phil - Bob.*
> *It reminds him of the time he had Hillary*
> *sign his shirt, then he counted the letters.....*
> *Woooooo.....*


Yes, speaking of Hillary,

Judicial Watch Releases New DOJ Documents Showing McCabe's Conflict of Interest in Clinton Investigation


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is a 7 you know.


I have to leave a "wink" of doubt as to my alternative fake identity that has gained so large a positive following by those that believe what ever just one nutter blogger may post that gets picked up and appears here as *TRUTH !!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

I know this is just another myth from the right, but be careful, there are goat fuckers at large.
Armed Police to Escort Joggers in Swedish City


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Wez said:


> A decent effort, somewhat lacking a few more common conspiracies, try harder next time.


*I meant to add that the report was located in a sealed box in Kenya in 1961, that had traces of Uranium One on the handles, a Kenyan birth certificate, a note indicating Sandy Hook never happened, death panels formed under Obamacare have murdered milllions of Republicans, whose deaths were not reported to election officials and instead were re-registered as Democrats, who all posthumously voted for Clinton, in states where electoral votes were already assured for Crime Boss Clintoni, and 9/11 was an inside job !!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this is just another myth from the right, but be careful, there are goat fuckers at large.
> Armed Police to Escort Joggers in Swedish City


What are Texans doing in Sweden? badda bing!


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, speaking of Hillary,
> 
> Judicial Watch Releases New DOJ Documents Showing McCabe's Conflict of Interest in Clinton Investigation



*I rag on Hillary Rodham Clinton sooo much because she is the Lowest of the Low.*
*When she passes the Country should celebrate like the citizens of Zimbabwe are *
*after Mugabe stepped down.....  *

*




*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> *I meant to add that the report was located in a sealed box in Kenya in 1961, that had traces of Uranium One on the handles, a Kenyan birth certificate, a note indicating Sandy Hook never happened, death panels formed under Obamacare have murdered milllions of Republicans, whose deaths were not reported to election officials and instead were re-registered as Democrats, who all posthumously voted for Clinton, in states where electoral votes were already assured for Crime Boss Clintoni, and 9/11 was an inside job !!!*



*A crooked post by a crooked poster.......*

*Wipe off your chin....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Why on earth is THIS a 9th grade biology assignment? [photo]
Posted at 2:22 pm on November 22, 2017 by Sarah D.


Wondering what your high schooler’s up to? Maybe this assignment from a Seattle-area ninth grade biology class will offer some insight:


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *His " Wide " Stance .....*


I meant normal stance.  Nobody sat in an airport men's room stall with a wide stance in which his shoe tapped an undercover sting agent's shoe in the adjacent stall as a commonly known signal known well enough by local law enforcement for two consenting adult men to thereafter engage in an anonymous homosexual act.  And the guy who doesn't have a wide stance happened to be a Republican US Senator at the time.  Who loves his wife.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

*Migrant Crisis-Hit Italy: Half of Citizens ‘Feel Like Strangers in Own Country’*
by Jack Montgomery


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Planned Parenthood Tips: How to ‘Feel Safe’ from Racist, Sexist, Homophobic Relatives


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I meant normal stance.  Nobody sat in an airport men's room stall with a wide stance in which his shoe tapped an undercover sting agent's shoe in the adjacent stall as a commonly known signal known well enough by local law enforcement for two consenting adult men to thereafter engage in an anonymous homosexual act.  And the guy who doesn't have a wide stance happened to be a Republican US Senator at the time.  Who loves his wife.


He was not gay and never was gay.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

HRC sure must have pissed the wrong people off, everyone's pissed,
*Sebelius: Clinton WH Doubled Down On 'Abusive Behavior'... 

'Went after women who came forward'...*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He was not gay and never was gay.


He says it didn’t happen, and you know, you have to listen to him also.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He was not gay and never was gay.


That doesn't matter.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 140352, member: 1585"

Why on earth is THIS a 9th grade biology assignment? [photo]
Posted at 2:22 pm on November 22, 2017 by Sarah D.


Wondering what your high schooler’s up to? Maybe this assignment from a Seattle-area ninth grade biology class will offer some insight:







/QUOTE


*See that thick Black/White/Black line in the center ...?*

*That's Progressive/Liberal/Democratic Insanity and every*
*thing else emanates from it.*
*Don't even try to rationalize it, just know it's insane and move on.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I meant normal stance.  Nobody sat in an airport men's room stall with a wide stance in which his shoe tapped an undercover sting agent's shoe in the adjacent stall as a commonly known signal known well enough by local law enforcement for two consenting adult men to thereafter engage in an anonymous homosexual act.  And the guy who doesn't have a wide stance happened to be a Republican US Senator at the time.  Who loves his wife.



*Why are the outside of your shoe's so scuffed ?*

*And where is the missing shot glass ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That doesn't matter.


I guess you didn't here his denial speech where he said that, pretty sad, an old guy standing up there with his wife.
Pretty high price to pay for kicking someone.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess you didn't here his denial speech where he said that, pretty sad, an old guy standing up there with his wife.
> Pretty high price to pay for kicking someone.


Fellas.  I really think this one's a loser for the nutters here as it was 4nos at 10:40 am today that raised this fellas fall from grace by mentioning the infamous wide stance defense he gave.  He was 62 at the time, thus just a shade less than a decade younger than HRC and Donald Trump, who get no age breaks from anyone.  4nos' hilarity engendered the ratings approval of Joe and Iz, who I'll wager also didn't realize the doodie 4nos stepped into a thinking it was a Democrat's shit that stunk. And then this, from Wikipedia, to sum it up and I think would have the scurrying rats scampering for their burrows about this former Senator's culpability:

On August 27, 2007, the Capitol Hillnewspaper _Roll Call_ revealed that Craig had been arrested for lewd conduct in a men's restroom at the Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport on June 11, 2007, and entered a guilty plea to a lesser charge of disorderly conduct on August 8, 2007.[5] Despite firmly stating that he was not and never had been gay, Craig announced his intention to resign from the Senate at a news conference on September 1, 2007, but later decided to finish the remainder of his term.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess you didn't here his denial speech where he said that, pretty sad, an old guy standing up there with his wife.
> Pretty high price to pay for kicking someone.


You can come up with excuse for just about anything. You are the absolute embodiment of the word hypocrite, and proud of it aren't ya.


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Fellas.  I really think this one's a loser for the nutters here as it was 4nos at 10:40 am today that raised this fellas fall from grace by mentioning the infamous wide stance defense he gave.  He was 62 at the time, thus just a shade less than a decade younger than HRC and Donald Trump, who get no age breaks from anyone.  4nos' hilarity engendered the ratings approval of Joe and Iz, who I'll wager also didn't realize the doodie 4nos stepped into a thinking it was a Democrat's shit that stunk. And then this, from Wikipedia, to sum it up and I think would have the scurrying rats scampering for their burrows about this former Senator's culpability:
> 
> On August 27, 2007, the Capitol Hillnewspaper _Roll Call_ revealed that Craig had been arrested for lewd conduct in a men's restroom at the Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport on June 11, 2007, and entered a guilty plea to a lesser charge of disorderly conduct on August 8, 2007.[5] Despite firmly stating that he was not and never had been gay, Craig announced his intention to resign from the Senate at a news conference on September 1, 2007, but later decided to finish the remainder of his term.


*I know who Craig is and his Party affiliation...You had to look it up on Wiki ?*
*You just caught on to the subtle reference didn't you....You complete Jackass.*
*Man ....Look who stepped in it and big time...*

*Man you really are a Shit Steppin Bob Slob....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can come up with excuse for just about anything. You are the absolute embodiment of the word hypocrite, and proud of it aren't ya.


No, just feel bad the douchebag brought his wife up on stage. The guy sounds like a creep to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I know who Craig is and his Party affiliation...You had to look it up on Wiki ?*
> *You just caught on to the subtle reference didn't you....You complete Jackass.*
> *Man ....Look who stepped in it and big time...*
> 
> *Man you really are a Shit Steppin Bob Slob....*


I am not sure this 5no is quite as smart as he thinks.
He obviously doesn't know what we know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, just feel bad the douchebag brought his wife up on stage. The guy sounds like a creep to me.


"Pretty high price to pay for kicking someone."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not sure this 5no is quite as smart as he thinks.
> He obviously doesn't know what we know.


Now that is seriously funny!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Pretty high price to pay for kicking someone."


Do you not agree? It's not like he.was caught with his pants down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now that is seriously funny!


I quoted the guy from memory, no need to look anything up for Mr NoNoNoNo and myself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you not agree? It's not like he.was caught with his pants down.


Still doesn't matter if he was gay or not, or simply said he wasn't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I quoted the guy from memory, no need to look anything up for Mr NoNoNoNo and myself.


I don't see quad no anymo' . . . I know he's there screaming in the void, poor little thing.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

nononono said:


> *I know who Craig is and his Party affiliation...You had to look it up on Wiki ?*
> *You just caught on to the subtle reference didn't you....You complete Jackass.*
> *Man ....Look who stepped in it and big time...*
> 
> *Man you really are a Shit Steppin Bob Slob....*


If you'd like to believe I was unaware of a wide stanced Republican Senator who "loves his wife" from a wiki search, continue your fantasy world view.  I just wanted to refresh my memory on his age at the time, since I believe you attempted to defend him as an aged man being picked on by use liddle minnows swimming between your razor sharp hooks buried in Velvetta.  

I was actually surprised to see he pled guilty to a lesser criminal offense back in the day when politicians actually accepted their fate instead of the "double down" denial and projection strategy of today.  

I feel it it best that we continue to view it this way, he says it didn’t happen, and you know, you have to listen to him also.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 22, 2017)

I see Pardoned Felon Joe had the simpathy plea for Craig.  Not 4nos.  But ...
I feel it it best that we continue to view it this way, he says it didn’t happen, and you know, you have to listen to him also.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> If you'd like to believe I was unaware of a wide stanced Republican Senator who "loves his wife" from a wiki search, continue your fantasy world view.  I just wanted to refresh my memory on his age at the time, since I believe you attempted to defend him as an aged man being picked on by use liddle minnows swimming between your razor sharp hooks buried in Velvetta.
> 
> I was actually surprised to see he pled guilty to a lesser criminal offense back in the day when politicians actually accepted their fate instead of the "double down" denial and projection strategy of today.
> 
> I feel it it best that we continue to view it this way, he says it didn’t happen, and you know, you have to listen to him also.


You knew Larry Craig had a, ahem, “wide stance” when you heard him speak so angrily about gays. It’s like with Joe, you know...”hmm, what are so afraid of? It’s not contagious, you know...oh I see, you have it already and you’re mad...”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You knew Larry Craig had a, ahem, “wide stance” when you heard him speak so angrily about gays. It’s like with Joe, you know...”hmm, what are so afraid of? It’s not contagious, you know...oh I see, you have it already and you’re mad...”


"I am not gay and have never been gay"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Lock Up Lois Lerner
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/11/lock_up_lois_lerner.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Which one of the stooges said this was fake news?


SJW to get some justice (and she's not going to like it)
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/sjw_to_get_some_justice_and_shes_not_going_to_like_it.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

5th SEIU official fired after previous sexual harassment charges exposed
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/5th_seiu_official_fired_after_previous_sexual_harassment_charges_exposed.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one of the stooges said this was fake news?
> 
> 
> SJW to get some justice (and she's not going to like it)
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/sjw_to_get_some_justice_and_shes_not_going_to_like_it.html


Macias stormed into a student services office with the hat and declared: "UCR is letting people wear this [s---] on campus? Make American Great Again, really? There were lynchings and genocide and mass deportations. ... I [f------] hate this country. ... And I am not leaving. ... We need to get rid of all ya'll."

After [the victim] Vitale demanded his hat back she replied: "[F---] your freedom of speech boy, your freedom of speech is literally killing a lot of people out there, your hats like these that promote laws and legislation that literally kill and murder people of color," she continued.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2017)

She needs to attend Kareem Abdul Jabbar's critical thinking class.  Genocide?  Really?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She needs to attend Kareem Abdul Jabbar's critical thinking class.  Genocide?  Really?


I wonder who she voted for? If she is not an illegal or a felon, almost forgot, doesn't matter in CA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Macias stormed into a student services office with the hat and declared: "UCR is letting people wear this [s---] on campus? Make American Great Again, really? There were lynchings and genocide and mass deportations. ... I [f------] hate this country. ... And I am not leaving. ... We need to get rid of all ya'll."
> 
> After [the victim] Vitale demanded his hat back she replied: "[F---] your freedom of speech boy, your freedom of speech is literally killing a lot of people out there, your hats like these that promote laws and legislation that literally kill and murder people of color," she continued.


What color is she talkin bout.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What color is she talkin bout.


Racist SJW's.  Who knew?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder who she voted for? If she is not an illegal or a felon, almost forgot, doesn't matter in CA.


Bet she made her parents proud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist SJW's.  Who knew?


Who didn't? LoL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bet she made her parents proud.


Too bad HRC didn't win, she would have been received in the Rose Garden.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too bad HRC didn't win, she would have been received in the Rose Garden.


......as a SCOTUS judge.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one of the stooges said this was fake news?
> 
> 
> SJW to get some justice (and she's not going to like it)
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/sjw_to_get_some_justice_and_shes_not_going_to_like_it.html



American Thinker!  Oh brother... I ain't got time to read made up right wing propaganda.    
There are legitimate right wing organizations out there, from the Wall St Journal to the National Review.  But let me guess... they all chose not to run with this breaking story?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 23, 2017)

tenacious said:


> American Thinker!  Oh brother... I ain't got time to read made up right wing propaganda.
> There are legitimate right wing organizations out there, from the Wall St Journal to the National Review.  But let me guess... they all chose not to run with this breaking story?


That's a special kind of logic...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 23, 2017)

LEGAL 
JENNIFER KABBANY - FIX EDITOR •NOVEMBER 21, 2017
*Student who stole MAGA hat faces up to one year in jail after DA files charge*
A UC Riverside student who stole a peer’s Make America Great Again hat off his head and refused to give it back now faces steep legal consequences.

A criminal complaint provided to The College Fix by the Riverside County District Attorney’s Office states that Edith Macias has been charged with one misdemeanor count of grand theft for the September 27 incident.

entire story:
https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/39207/


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's a special kind of logic...


I'm just curious what billionaire is funding the American Thinker?  Or is it one of those where the backers don't even want their names attached...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's a special kind of logic...


"Special" as in unique, or "Special" as in the guy Trump mocked on the campaign trail?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2017)

tenacious said:


> I'm just curious what billionaire is funding the American Thinker?  Or is it one of those where the backers don't even want their names attached...


 . . . or admit to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

tenacious said:


> American Thinker!  Oh brother... I ain't got time to read made up right wing propaganda.
> There are legitimate right wing organizations out there, from the Wall St Journal to the National Review.  But let me guess... they all chose not to run with this breaking story?


Well I guess that answers my previous question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

tenacious said:


> American Thinker!  Oh brother... I ain't got time to read made up right wing propaganda.
> There are legitimate right wing organizations out there, from the Wall St Journal to the National Review.  But let me guess... they all chose not to run with this breaking story?


WSJ? National Review? Left wing rags, give me a break.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> LEGAL
> JENNIFER KABBANY - FIX EDITOR •NOVEMBER 21, 2017
> *Student who stole MAGA hat faces up to one year in jail after DA files charge*
> A UC Riverside student who stole a peer’s Make America Great Again hat off his head and refused to give it back now faces steep legal consequences.
> ...


Facts do not matter to HRC supporters.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Facts do not matter to HRC supporters.


So what’s the discussion about? Who is a bigger a-hole, the undeniably POS loser wearer of the MAGA hat or the hysterical nut job who took it?  You can keep both of them!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So what’s the discussion about? Who is a bigger a-hole, the undeniably POS loser wearer of the MAGA hat or the hysterical nut job who took it?  You can keep both of them!


The discussion is about your friend not believing the story because he doesn't like the author, sound just like you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WSJ? National Review? Left wing rags, give me a break.





Sheriff Joe said:


> The discussion is about your friend not believing the story because he doesn't like the author, sound just like you.


"And?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "And?"


He asked.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He asked.


I'll let those posts stand on their own, WOW!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll let those posts stand on their own, WOW!


Thank you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2017)

Trump DOJ Vs. Harvard Over Discrimination Case Is Getting Serious
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.dailywire.com/news/23870/trump-doj-vs-harvard-over-discrimination-case-james-barrett?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjQuJePptfXAhWOkeAKHVuBBb4QqUMISDAG&usg=AOvVaw0j4mgPzqho9wtAiwBe6pgX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2017)

This is how crazy global warming alarmists really are.
Congratulations.

Leftist Writer: I Hate White People; Let's Not Pretend The U.S. Is Better Than North Korea
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.dailywire.com/news/23907/leftist-writer-i-hate-people-who-identify-white-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjQuJePptfXAhWOkeAKHVuBBb4QqUMIRTAF&usg=AOvVaw2MpUvPG-CZaK8b_H-GGPKH&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 24, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll let those posts stand on their own, WOW!


Smartest thing you've done in months.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2017)

Very telling when conservatives send Thanksgiving wishes out to all, crickets from all the anti-American, commie, lib, ultra partisan bastards in here, can't even be civil on Thanksgiving.  Nothing to be thankful for I guess, just think how your wives and family feel.
Everything will be ok, Trump isn't even done with his first year yet, plenty of time to get on board the Trump Train.
Just think, it could be worse, Hillary could have won.
Don't be mad at republicans and Trump, you only have 3 people to blame,

and your pitiful selves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2017)

↑
WSJ? National Review? Left wing rags, give me a break.
↑
The discussion is about your friend not believing the story because he doesn't like the author, sound just like you.


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Smartest thing you've done in months.....


Attacking the messenger?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Attacking the messenger?


That was a compliment.
Nothing aggressive or negative.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2017)

The tolerant left, will they ever learn?


Actress Debra Messing freaks out after NY Times runs profile on Ben Shapiro, cancels subscription
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/11/25/actress-debra-messing-freaks-out-after-ny-times-runs-profile-on-ben-shapiro-cancels-subscription/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjgr_G65trXAhXGUN8KHV3gDFgQqUMIMjAD&usg=AOvVaw3hFtxHVrDOzMc9Aok2IPZf&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2017)

The left are some lying mother fuckers,


Fake News: "Morning Joe" Attempts to Trick Viewers
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2017/11/25/msnbc-caught-faking-live-thanksgivingmorning-after-show-n2414103


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2017)

So much for that. Embarrassing, the mayor and prosecutors should be fired and charged for being dumb cunts.

The Freddie Gray police hearings are over. What did we learn?
37 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2017/11/25/freddie-gray-police-hearings-learn/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwig9J3669rXAhWjdN8KHfzrC0gQqUMILzAC&usg=AOvVaw19VYUsOGIx1WjY_jc9uHBE&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left are some lying mother fuckers,
> 
> 
> Fake News: "Morning Joe" Attempts to Trick Viewers
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2017/11/25/msnbc-caught-faking-live-thanksgivingmorning-after-show-n2414103


That's pretty big news . . . spoiler alert, most songs performed "live" on TV are lip synced. "Saturday Night Live" is prerecorded. Trump uses a teleprompter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So much for that. Embarrassing, the mayor and prosecutors should be fired and charged for being dumb cunts.
> 
> The Freddie Gray police hearings are over. What did we learn?
> 37 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2017/11/25/freddie-gray-police-hearings-learn/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwig9J3669rXAhWjdN8KHfzrC0gQqUMILzAC&usg=AOvVaw19VYUsOGIx1WjY_jc9uHBE&ampcf=1


We learned another reason for Kapernick and Co. protests.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's pretty big news . . . spoiler alert, most songs performed "live" on TV are lip synced. "Saturday Night Live" is prerecorded. Trump uses a teleprompter.


They were lying and got caught, even you can't justify that.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They were lying and got caught, even you can't justify that.


Did they omit the standard "recorded earlier" notice from the broadcast?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2017)

espola said:


> Did they omit the standard "recorded earlier" notice from the broadcast?


I know you don't read what you post, but at least read what you respond to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2017)

First MSNBC tries to convince us that Chris Hayes isn't Rachel Maddow, second, they try to convince us Rachel Maddow is a woman and now this.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you don't read what you post, but at least read what you respond to.


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They were lying and got caught, even you can't justify that.


"lying"? YTD

As if there wasn't enough 'fake news' out there, this one may just take the cake, welcome to Piegate.

Thanksgiving is the time for pies. Insert White House Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders who shared a photo of a perfect looking pecan pie she claims she baked for the holiday.

Sanders shared: 'I dont cook much these days, but managed this Chocolate Pecan Pie for Thanksgiving at the family farm!' 

Now add in a dash of internet conspiracy theorists, who say not so fast White House mouth piece, that is a stock photo of a pie.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5115965/Piegate-White-House-Press-head-accused-stock-pie-pic.html#ixzz4zUpwXG00


----------



## xav10 (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The discussion is about your friend not believing the story because he doesn't like the author, sound just like you.


Is he saying that, or is he saying the story isn’t news? College kids in a petty fight over a political hat? Not a story worth repeating.


----------



## nononono (Nov 25, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still doesn't matter if he was gay or not, or simply said he wasn't.


*You need counseling on how things work....*


*




*
*Abnormal.*

*








*

*Normal.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Is he saying that, or is he saying the story isn’t news? College kids in a petty fight over a political hat? Not a story worth repeating.


You keep commenting on it.
What does made up propaganda sound like to you Mr attorney?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

Safe-space school cults and the rise of the crybabies
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/safespace_school_cults_and_the_rise_of_the_crybabies.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

PELOSI Defends: Conyers 'An Icon In Our Country'...
https://twitter.com/NBCNewsPR/status/934786512729886721


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

What the Media Won't Tell You About Illegal Immigration and Criminal Activity | The Heritage Foundation
The Heritage Foundation › commentary
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.heritage.org/immigration/commentary/what-the-media-wont-tell-you-about-illegal-immigration-and-criminal-activity&ved=0ahUKEwiL28a9vdzXAhXkmuAKHewAAnIQFggpMAE&usg=AOvVaw2o-pnHGuwkMYjzfCCwqet4


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You need counseling on how things work....*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Obvi.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the Media Won't Tell You About Illegal Immigration and Criminal Activity | The Heritage Foundation
> The Heritage Foundation › commentary
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.heritage.org/immigration/commentary/what-the-media-wont-tell-you-about-illegal-immigration-and-criminal-activity&ved=0ahUKEwiL28a9vdzXAhXkmuAKHewAAnIQFggpMAE&usg=AOvVaw2o-pnHGuwkMYjzfCCwqet4


I like that media article about what the media won’t say. What else the media doesn’t say is that no powerful interests in California want the undocumented workers out. They feed our entire food labor system, from growing to picking to restaurant work. As they do with other industries. That’s why they’re here.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You keep commenting on it.
> What does made up propaganda sound like to you Mr attorney?


The story is the lack of civility among the kids. He wears that hat announcing he’s for white male dominance and she responds like a little baby. Who needs to read about it unless the story is to wind people up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who needs to read about it unless the story is to wind people up.


That is all joe's got in life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I like that media article about what the media won’t say. What else the media doesn’t say is that no powerful interests in California want the undocumented workers out. They feed our entire food labor system, from growing to picking to restaurant work. As they do with other industries. That’s why they’re here.


You are the one that says illegal alien crime in basically non-existent.
TAMMY BRUCE: When foreigners bring disease across the border - Washington ...
Washington Times › news › jan
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/jan/25/tammy-bruce-when-foreigners-bring-disease-across-t/&ved=0ahUKEwj4npPl3NzXAhXlg-AKHeGoDosQFggyMAQ&usg=AOvVaw01tcGkT6N8K2kT3OWV7NBR&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is all joe's got in life.


I have you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have you.


Yes, you can blame things on me as well, like always . . . always looking to blame, "others".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you can blame things on me as well, like always . . . always looking to blame, "others".


Show me one, honey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

War on whities, black privilege,
#whitelivesmatter.
Nurse Under Investigation for Tweets about Killing White Babies...
https://pjmedia.com/trending/indiana-nurse-investigation-tweets-killing-white-babies/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> War on whities, black privilege,
> #whitelivesmatter.
> Nurse Under Investigation for Tweets about Killing White Babies...
> https://pjmedia.com/trending/indiana-nurse-investigation-tweets-killing-white-babies/


~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you can blame things on me as well, like always . . . always looking to blame, "others".


You mean, "russians"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean, "russians"?


We have one, you have many, like always . . . yet you persist in your attempts to equate the two despite the numerical differences.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have one, you have many, like always . . . yet you persist in your attempts to equate the two despite the numerical differences.


You mean, the 1% ?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You mean, the 1% ?


Nope . . . I usually would say nice try, but that one wasn't, just dizzy style predictable, the broken records.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nope . . . I usually would say nice try, but that one wasn't, just dizzy style predictable , the broken records.


Has to be Big Oil, then.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

Evil corporations?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

Republicans?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

Greedy business owners.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

Immigration Encourages Workplace Discrimination Against Americans, Says Report
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/11/26/report-immigration-encourages-discrimination/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiuxNCu9tzXAhUQNd8KHZnNDHwQqUMILzAC&usg=AOvVaw02z4flZfp_GmarBjXnDTHM&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

Lady DACA: Meet the Pro-Amnesty, Bush Bureaucrat Who Became Trump's Top Pick for DHS
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/11/26/hold-for-alex-lady-daca-meet-the-pro-amnesty-bush-bureaucrat-who-became-trumps-top-pick-for-dhs/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiuxNCu9tzXAhUQNd8KHZnNDHwQqUMIKTAA&usg=AOvVaw3sS4xAR5gDZPjtYgVO1rjQ&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Nov 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Immigration Encourages Workplace Discrimination Against Americans, Says Report
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/11/26/report-immigration-encourages-discrimination/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiuxNCu9tzXAhUQNd8KHZnNDHwQqUMILzAC&usg=AOvVaw02z4flZfp_GmarBjXnDTHM&ampcf=1


I totally agree that that happens...it’s what I referenced in my last post.  And i plead guilty that I would prefer a Mexican over a white guy for an unskilled labor job. Wouldn’t anybody?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I totally agree that that happens...it’s what I referenced in my last post.  And i plead guilty that I would prefer a Mexican over a white guy for an unskilled labor job. Wouldn’t anybody?


What about a black guy or a Mexican?
What about a black American vs. a white Mexican?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about a black guy or a Mexican?
> What about a black American vs. a white Mexican?


I’d pick the Mexican for sure. Totally racist position I admit. My view is Mexicans have been the best unskilled laborers in California for decades. That’s why there are so many “illegals” here...the corporations love their work ethic and they work cheap.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I’d pick the Mexican for sure. Totally racist position I admit. My view is Mexicans have been the best unskilled laborers in California for decades.


What about your job?
Can a Mexican do your job?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about your job?
> Can a Mexican do your job?


Probably, but not an unskilled laborer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Probably, but not an unskilled laborer.


Probably?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

The race cards are all on the table for everyone to see.
Looks like the libs have a full house.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The race cards are all on the table for everyone to see.
> Looks like the libs have a full house.


I don’t understand your comment.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Probably?


I should have said that as difficult as my legal specialty is, of course any gender or race or nationality can do it, given the proper education and luck in overcoming discrimination to find the first job in the field.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I totally agree that that happens...it’s what I referenced in my last post.  And i plead guilty that I would prefer a Mexican over a white guy for an unskilled labor job. Wouldn’t anybody?


Racist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Is that some lame attempt at deflection, once again, away from your Putin admiration society? How are those t-shirts working for you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that some lame attempt at deflection, once again, away from your Putin admiration society?


No, its a photo of Che Guevarra executing teenage girls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I should have said that as difficult as my legal specialty is, of course any gender or race or nationality can do it, given the proper education and luck in overcoming discrimination to find the first job in the field.


Discrimination? In CA?
Your job would be much easier if you were an actual attorney I bet.


----------



## espola (Nov 26, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, its a photo of Che Guevarra executing teenage girls.


Where did you get it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2017)

espola said:


> Where did you get it?


It's real in his mind, because he wants it to be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2017)

The Myth of White Privilege
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/the_myth_of_white_privilege.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2017)

Liberals: Lemmings of the Left
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/liberals_lemmings_of_the_left.html
The Consumers: The liberal community. Those whose innermost feelings of guilt, marginalization, subjugation, exclusion, or idealism are preyed upon and exploited to recruit a diverse army of angry dissidents: the vulnerable youth, Caucasians imbued with white guilt, blacks held in perpetual bondage by "compassionate" liberal policy, Hispanics welcomed through open borders and granted sanctuary and amnesty, and women under the yoke of male chauvinism. They have been successfully coerced and goaded into creating an angry, divided nation, generating conflict and confrontation over increasingly inane "injustices" -- bathrooms, statues, microaggressions.

Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/liberals_lemmings_of_the_left.html#ixzz4zdLFWq3A 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## xav10 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey Joe:
Would you be ok with a statue of Nat Turner or Malcolm X or Huey Newton in your neighborhood?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe:
> Would you be ok with a statue of Nat Turner or Malcolm X or Huey Newton in your neighborhood?


Of course not, why would you ask? Are you black? Or are you just inserting yourself into a conversation that doesn't concern you, just like a good little SJW.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course not, why would you ask? Are you black? Or are you just inserting yourself into a conversation that doesn't concern you, just like a good little SJW.


Then, may I ask, what is your objection to having those individuals honored in your neighborhood?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Where did you get it?





Hüsker Dü said:


> It's real in his mind, because he wants it to be.


Im sorry, I should have checked with the fan club first.
This one better?





https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&ved=0ahUKEwjd3KXyiN_XAhUmsFQKHenSCNcQjRwIBw&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpl3r0zM448&psig=AOvVaw06zjAqGuJdoVsOkOT_TOT-&ust=1511882684778654


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then, may I ask, what is your objection to having those individuals honored in your neighborhood?


Anti American Criminals.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course not, why would you ask? Are you black? Or are you just inserting yourself into a conversation that doesn't concern you, just like a good little SJW.


First of all I don’t know what sjw is, not keeping track of your frat-boy speak. Secondly you posted an article describing liberal lemmings as having been coerced into attacking statues. But you wouldn’t like certain statues either? What’s the difference? Have you been “coerced,” like a “lemming?”


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sorry, I should have checked with the fan club first.
> This one better?
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> First of all I don’t know what sjw is, not keeping track of your frat-boy speak. Secondly you posted an article describing liberal lemmings as having been coerced into attacking statues. But you wouldn’t like certain statues either? What’s the difference? Have you been “coerced,” like a “lemming?”


You asked me if I wanted a statue of those  criminals in my neighborhood and I said no.
Educate yourself,
*Social justice warrior - Wikipedia
*
"_*Social justice warrior*_" (commonly abbreviated _*SJW*_) is a pejorative term for an individual promoting socially progressive views, including feminism, civil rights,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 27, 2017)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


Neither did you.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You asked me if I wanted a statue of those  criminals in my neighborhood and I said no.
> Educate yourself,
> *Social justice warrior - Wikipedia*
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_justice_warrior*
> "_*Social justice warrior*_" (commonly abbreviated _*SJW*_) is a pejorative term for an individual promoting socially progressive views, including feminism, civil rights,


So what makes people “coerced” “lemmings” who don’t want statues of criminals in their neighborhood?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> So what makes people “coerced” “lemmings” who don’t want statues of criminals in their neighborhood?


What criminals? Criminals now or criminals then?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What criminals? Criminals now or criminals then?


Criminal, convicted traitors such as Robert E. Lee...who himself later grew to object to those traitorous memorial statues which you defend. What, you don’t like America?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Criminal, convicted traitors such as Robert E. Lee...who himself later grew to object to those traitorous memorial statues which you defend. What, you don’t like America?


Different times, if the people vote to remove statues in their town than so be it.


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Neither did you.


I can understand why you might be embarrassed to reveal your source - as usual.


----------



## Wez (Nov 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Different times, if the people vote to remove statues in their town than so be it.


Wish that would have been the prevailing sentiment in Charlottesville.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 27, 2017)

espola said:


> I can understand why you might be embarrassed to reveal your source - as usual.


I’m sure you can, as usual.
I’ll assume the fan club liked the second one better, as usual.


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I’m sure you can, as usual.
> I’ll assume the fan club liked the second one better, as usual.


"fan club"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 27, 2017)

espola said:


> "fan club"?


You and rat.
Which one is President?


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You and rat.
> Which one is President?


Coocoo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Coocoo


You didnt answer the question.


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You didnt answer the question.


Your whole premise is nothing but lies looking for a response.  Feeling lonely lately?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Your whole premise is nothing but lies looking for a response.  Feeling lonely lately?


I wasnt addressing you in the first place, but you took offense to my anti-che post.
In any event, you challenged the authenticity of the photograph as not four or five of the actual tens of thousands of "documented"  che executions .


That brings us here, to where once again, 
you didnt answer the question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wasnt addressing you in the first place, but you took offense to my anti-che post.
> In any event, you challenged the authenticity of the photograph as not four or five of the actual tens of thousands of "documented"  che executions .
> 
> 
> ...


Ricky, you know you are speaking to a conservative.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ricky, you know you are speaking to a conservative.


Che was a "conservative" too.
Only he preferred bullets over guillotines.


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wasnt addressing you in the first place, but you took offense to my anti-che post.
> In any event, you challenged the authenticity of the photograph as not four or five of the actual tens of thousands of "documented"  che executions .
> 
> 
> ...


Offense?  I just asked where you got it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 27, 2017)

espola said:


> Offense?  I just asked where you got it.


Why, you want one?
I'll send you a tee shirt.


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What color is she talkin bout.


*That lady is on par for Psychiatric treatment along with Rat, both have become so infected with*
*irrational Liberal Thought processes that it's amazing they can even wipe their ass anymore.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2017)

espola said:


> "fan club"?


*Your " Future " San Quentin Inmate buddies......*
*Many are in there for lesser crimes than you bragged*
*about on this forum.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anti American Criminals.


But those who stood to defeat our nation are fine with you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> First of all I don’t know what sjw is, not keeping track of your frat-boy speak. Secondly you posted an article describing liberal lemmings as having been coerced into attacking statues. But you wouldn’t like certain statues either? What’s the difference? Have you been “coerced,” like a “lemming?”


He's being squeezed like a lemon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But those who stood to defeat our nation are fine with you.


Where did you read that?


----------



## xav10 (Nov 27, 2017)

Good to see the English royal family mixing races, ain’t it, Joe?


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But those who stood to defeat our nation are fine with you.


*For eight years you and your Party tried to Dismantle and Destroy the Constitution and The United States*
*thru various criminal acts that are now being exposed on a daily rate if not quicker....*



Hüsker Dü said:


> He's being squeezed like a lemon.


*You're projecting again, Your Party is being squeezed to Death.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Good to see the English royal family mixing races, ain’t it, Joe?


*You are a Racist MF'r and it's these type of responses that support the observations made about*
*Democrats and their Racist Practices. Case in point is how you and yours set up Charlottesville for*
*violence and ultimately the death of three individuals....*

*You're a piece of SHIT ! Yep you are 95 % Shit and 5 % H2O.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 27, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Good to see the English royal family mixing races, ain’t it, Joe?


A bit of a tangent, but their inbred royalty line to all of Europe's former monarchies was quite alarming.  

I was convinced Harry was the son of the James Hewitt guy that Diana had an affair with.  So similar in appearance.  Then I saw a documentary recently re the Royal Family, and I don't think it was Charles at a younger age, but maybe it was his dad, Elizabeth's husband, Duke of Edinburgh I think, the grumpy old guy that's still around.  Always caught swearing during official portraits.  Harry and him, same ages, spitting images.  So conspiracy debunked.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 27, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where did you read that?


In here, or are you now denouncing the rebel scum?


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *You are a Racist MF'r and it's these type of responses that support the observations made about*
> *Democrats and their Racist Practices. Case in point is how you and yours set up Charlottesville for*
> *violence and ultimately the death of three individuals....*
> 
> *You're a piece of SHIT ! Yep you are 95 % Shit and 5 % H2O.....*


Yeah so-called Xaz, explain yourself you racist 95% solid human waste, and 5% .... "Water?" is it?   Yeah!   Water !!!!   Explain THAT !!!


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> A bit of a tangent, but their inbred royalty line to all of Europe's former monarchies was quite alarming.
> 
> I was convinced Harry was the son of the James Hewitt guy that Diana had an affair with.  So similar in appearance.  Then I saw a documentary recently re the Royal Family, and I don't think it was Charles at a younger age, but maybe it was his dad, Elizabeth's husband, Duke of Edinburgh I think, the grumpy old guy that's still around.  Always caught swearing during official portraits.  Harry and him, same ages, spitting images.  So conspiracy debunked.



*My Goodness yur an Idiot......*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 27, 2017)

nononono said:


> *My Goodness yur an Idiot......*


It's a shame you felt it necessary to overhear a conversation between adults.  Usually we have the kids table in the basement.  So you can babble down there about urine, velvetta, poop, racist terms for anyone outside your Hannitized bubble.


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> It's a shame you felt it necessary to overhear a conversation between adults.  Usually we have the kids table in the basement.  So you can babble down there about urine, velvetta, poop, racist terms for anyone outside your Hannitized bubble.



*As I said ......yur an Idiot.*

*Today I have been using Velveeta and Shit, my goodness the results are astounding with these two*
*simple Items. Shall I remove your nose ring for the night ?*
*Yeah.....I'll remove it...You need a Break. Poor Bob-Phil-Bob The Slob. Go on now, runaround the*
*Forum yard and take a Democratic Shit.*


----------



## xav10 (Nov 27, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Yeah so-called Xaz, explain yourself you racist 95% solid human waste, and 5% .... "Water?" is it?   Yeah!   Water !!!!   Explain THAT !!!


There you go with that “humans are water” lib fantasy nonsense, YOU’RE ALL WET YOU POOPIE DEM PEDO!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Good to see the English royal family mixing races, ain’t it, Joe?


I'm good with it, she's hot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In here, or are you now denouncing the rebel scum?


Can't erase history, good or bad.
Different times.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Hmmmmmm

Amnesty Champion Rep. Luis Gutierrez Quitting Congress, Says Chicago TV Station
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/11/27/report-amnesty-champion-luis-gutierrez-quitting-congress/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwip9ra6nOHXAhWFQiYKHQ25DUoQqUMIQTAI&usg=AOvVaw0QD7YU-EOD5_9DziHRwv8j&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

The CFPB is an unaccountable dictatorship and that is what Democrats like
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/the_cfpb_is_an_unaccountable_dictatorship_and_that_is_what_democrats_like.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

James Comey's pedestal is crumbling
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/james_comeys_pedestal_is_crumbling.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Moses vindicated
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/moses_vindicated_.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where did you read that?


On his weekly talking points memo......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

America's Greatest Conservative Thinker Goes Mainstream
http://www.dailywire.com/news/24012/americas-greatest-conservative-thinker-goes-spyridon-mitsotakis


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can't erase history, good or bad.
> Different times.


So in a few years those others will be acceptable as statue material?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So in a few years those others will be acceptable as statue material?


You mean the black thug criminal murders?
If that's what the communities want to honor, go for it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Good to see the English royal family mixing races, ain’t it, Joe?


Its good for the overall stew, you should try it sometime.
Charles's eyes are a little too close together.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its good for the overall stew, you should try it sometime.
> Charles's eyes are a little too close together.


Charlie the halibut.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the black thug criminal murders?
> If that's what the communities want to honor, go for it.


Not to be confused with the white thug criminal murderers, such as those traitors who tried to secede from the US and keep their slaves...murdering a lot of people in the process.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Charlie the halibut.


Only a race mixer would say such a thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Not to be confused with the white thug criminal murderers, such as those traitors who tried to secede from the US and keep their slaves...murdering a lot of people in the process.


Maybe, different times, plus, I was just a youngin back then.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

I know you lefty's would probably just rather have killed this young woman in the womb, but she survived,






Woman With Down Syndrome Competes in Miss Minnesota USA Pageant


----------



## Wez (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you lefty's would probably just rather have killed this young woman in the womb, but she survived,


We're really just pro-retroactive abortions...


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm good with it, she's hot.



*She's beautiful....What the hell does skin color ( Melanin content ) have to do with their Love for *
*each other ?*

*Absolutely NOTHING !*

*Liberals always tout it as a Badge of Honor for some reason.....I know the reason but will not *
*repeat it here.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

nononono said:


> *She's beautiful....What the hell does skin color ( Melanin content ) have to do with their Love for *
> *each other ?*
> 
> *Absolutely NOTHING !*
> ...


A little projection around here.


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Not to be confused with the white thug criminal murderers, such as those traitors who tried to secede from the US and keep their slaves...murdering a lot of people in the process.



*Why are you bringing up " Old " history ?*

*Oh because it's relevant, which means ALL the " Old " History of the *
*Democratic Party is relevant....Including recent " Old " History that*
*involves Hillary Rodham Clinton and her Pervert Husband.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Why are you bringing up " Old " history ?*
> 
> *Oh because it's relevant, which means ALL the " Old " History of the *
> *Democratic Party is relevant....Including recent " Old " History that*
> *involves Hillary Rodham Clinton and her Pervert Husband.*


I don't think they want to open the KKKan of worms.


----------



## Wez (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think they want to open the KKKan of worms.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/17/charlottesville-alt-right-neo-nazis-white-nationalists

*Neo-Nazis, white nationalists, and internet trolls: who's who in the far right*
The far-right activists who gathered in Charlottesville included members of a range of distinct groups, as old as the KKK and as recent as the Proud Boys


Hope this helps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

U.S.
*Girl, 17, fled with soccer coach after erasing phone data *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/17/charlottesville-alt-right-neo-nazis-white-nationalists
> 
> *Neo-Nazis, white nationalists, and internet trolls: who's who in the far right*
> The far-right activists who gathered in Charlottesville included members of a range of distinct groups, as old as the KKK and as recent as the Proud Boys
> ...


It didn't, read and educate yourself for a change.
*Ku Klux Klan - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com*
www.history.com/topics/ku-klux-klan
Following the Civil War, the Ku Klux _*Klan*_ emerges to suppress and victimize newly freed slaves. Founded in 1866, the Ku Klux _*Klan*_ (_*KKK*_) extended into almost every southern state by 1870 and became a vehicle for white southern resistance to the Republican Party’s Reconstruction


----------



## Wez (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It didn't, read and educate yourself for a change.


Sure, right after you do.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_strategy

_In American politics, the *southern strategy* was *a Republican Party electoral strategy to increase political support among white voters in the South by appealing to racism against African Americans.*[1][2][3] As the Civil Rights Movement and dismantling of Jim Crow laws in the 1950s and 1960s visibly deepened existing racial tensions in much of the Southern United States, Republican politicians such as presidential candidate Richard Nixon and Senator Barry Goldwater developed strategies that successfully contributed to the political realignment of many white, conservative voters in the South to the Republican Party that had traditionally supported the Democratic Party.[4] It also helped push the Republican Party much more to the right.[4]_

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Sure, right after you do.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_strategy
> 
> ...


Racist


----------



## xav10 (Nov 28, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its good for the overall stew, you should try it sometime.
> Charles's eyes are a little too close together.


Well fuck me runnin'. I do believe that both Sheriff Joe and Sr. Fandango have come out as accepting of miscegenation (given a certain level of hotness, or course). This race mixing business inevitably leads to the ultimate dilution and, hence, disappearance, of the white race. Therefore, it would seem that neither of you can be called racist.


----------



## Wez (Nov 28, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


Oh?  Please explain?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Well fuck me runnin'. I do believe that both Sheriff Joe and Sr. Fandango have come out as accepting of miscegenation (given a certain level of hotness, or course). This race mixing business inevitably leads to the ultimate dilution and, hence, disappearance, of the white race. Therefore, it would seem that neither of you can be called racist.


You know the crazy ones in here, your friends, will get a kick out of that. I gotta go Halle Berry is knocking.
We are attempting to dilute the gene pool a little more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Oh?  Please explain?


You do a more than adequate job yourself.


----------



## Wez (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You do a more than adequate job yourself.


So nothing?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the black thug criminal murders?
> If that's what the communities want to honor, go for it.


But, once again, those that raised arms against the United States of America, killed hundreds of thousands of American soldiers are fine being honored in your opinion?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know the crazy ones in here, your friends, will get a kick out of that. I gotta go Halle Berry is knocking.
> We are attempting to dilute the gene pool a little more.


Even in your wildest fantasies you still hold distain for and disrespect women.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, different times, plus, I was just a youngin back then.


What does "different times" have to do with it? Lame excuse, like always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But, once again, those that raised arms against the United States of America, killed hundreds of thousands of American soldiers are fine being honored in your opinion?


I really don't know how to say it another way, if the Citizens want the statues then let them have them, I don't have a problem with it, but I don't live there and I didn't live there when all this went down.
Why are you making such a big deal out of it. It's part of our history, what do you want to do kill all the relatives of the Confederate soldiers? I am fine with statues of Confederate soldiers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does "different times" have to do with it? Lame excuse, like always.


What's lame about it, can't change OUR history.
Who put the Japs into the camps?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even in your wildest fantasies you still hold distain for and disrespect women.


Did Halle tell you that I wasn't nice to her or something?
You are a little too sensitive, are you sure you aren't a female?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But, once again, those that raised arms against the United States of America, killed hundreds of thousands of American soldiers are fine being honored in your opinion?


It's our history embrace it. 
Washington and Jefferson both owned slaves. Jefferson fathered children with one of his slaves.
Embrace it. Learn from it.


----------



## Wez (Nov 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Embrace it. Learn from it.


Tell the assholes in Charlottesville to learn something.  The people spoke, the Racists cried and then murdered.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's our history embrace it.
> Washington and Jefferson both owned slaves. Jefferson fathered children with one of his slaves.
> Embrace it. Learn from it.


Did they raise arms against the USA? Did they kill thousands of Americans?


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> U.S.
> *Girl, 17, fled with soccer coach after erasing phone data *


*There's a reason she left, and the MSM should tell the TRUTH when they find it out.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tell the assholes in Charlottesville to learn something.  The people spoke, the Racists cried and then murdered.



*Yes...Tell the Democratic assholes who set the Violence in motion.*

*The Gov Terry McAuliffe ( Dem ) *
*The Mayor Mike Signor ( Dem )*
*The Vice Mayor Wes Bellamy ( Dem )*

*All three created and enabled the circumstances that resulted in*
*Police Officers Deaths and an Innocent bystander due to their actions !*

*The only Racists present were all Democrats who followed the marching*
*orders that led to violence and death....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did they raise arms against the USA? Did they kill thousands of Americans?


They owned another human being. Owned like you own a television set or a car....
Good lord you really are clueless...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tell the assholes in Charlottesville to learn something.  The people spoke, the Racists cried and then murdered.


You're the one crying now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 28, 2017)

Wez said:


> Tell the assholes in Charlottesville to learn something.  The people spoke, the Racists cried and then murdered.


The assholes in Charlottesville were for the most part from out of town, out of state.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The assholes in Charlottesville were for the most part from out of town, out of state.


They still did what they did in America, what's your point?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 28, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They still did what they did in America, what's your point?


"They" were from out of area. The protesters, the counter protesters were for the most part not even living in Charlottesville.
None of their business.
There are those that believe Father Serra was a Saint. There are those that believe the contrary.
You don't live in Ventura and if you came to Ventura and started to tear down the statue of Junipero Serra, I would expect you to be jailed.
Hope that helps you out Daffy....


----------



## Wez (Nov 28, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hope that helps you out Daffy....


Lol, how did that rambling nonsense help anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2017)

Terrific

America is Running Out of Muslim Clerics. That's Dangerous. - POLITICO ...
Politico › magazine › story › 2017/11/26
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/11/26/america-running-out-imams-215867&ved=0ahUKEwj6p_vOjuPXAhWHxIMKHcIvAPAQFggsMAE&usg=AOvVaw1r_Kt1Crgyns1PKTv72W3j


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

GRAMMYS GO RAP; WHITE ACTS PUSHED DOWN CATEGORY...
http://www.showbiz411.com/2017/11/28/grammy-awards-shocker-as-ed-sheeran-lady-gaga-snubbed-for-jay-z-bruno-mars-kendrick-lamar-childish-gambino


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Where are all the pop stars?
*The 2018 Grammys most shocking snubs: What happened to Ed Sheeran?*
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2017/11/28/2018-grammys-most-shocking-snubs-ed-sheeran-lady-gaga-katy-perry-kesha/898819001/


----------



## xav10 (Nov 29, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> "They" were from out of area. The protesters, the counter protesters were for the most part not even living in Charlottesville.
> None of their business.
> There are those that believe Father Serra was a Saint. There are those that believe the contrary.
> You don't live in Ventura and if you came to Ventura and started to tear down the statue of Junipero Serra, I would expect you to be jailed.
> Hope that helps you out Daffy....


Because people grow and learn, Charlottesville's city council decided, as they should,  to remove statues of racist, treasonous murders who divided our country. The newly powerful (thank you, mr. president) alt right decided to come from far and wide to protest, turning a normal process of social progress into an ugly affair. Malcolm X and Adam Clayton Powell are far more deserving of statues than Robert E. Lee.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where are all the pop stars?
> *The 2018 Grammys most shocking snubs: What happened to Ed Sheeran?*
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2017/11/28/2018-grammys-most-shocking-snubs-ed-sheeran-lady-gaga-katy-perry-kesha/898819001/


Kids these days...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

The CFPB is an unaccountable dictatorship, and that is what Democrats like
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/the_cfpb_is_an_unaccountable_dictatorship_and_that_is_what_democrats_like.html
CFPB: the left's latest battlefield
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/cfpb_the_lefts_latest_battlefield.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Because people grow and learn, Charlottesville's city council decided, as they should,  to remove statues of racist, treasonous murders who divided our country. The newly powerful (thank you, mr. president) alt right decided to come from far and wide to protest, turning a normal process of social progress into an ugly affair. Malcolm X and Adam Clayton Powell are far more deserving of statues than Robert E. Lee.


Supreme Court refuses to label Confederate flag emblem unconstitutional

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/supreme_court_refuses_to_label_confederate_flag_emblem_unconstitutional.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where are all the pop stars?
> *The 2018 Grammys most shocking snubs: What happened to Ed Sheeran?*
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2017/11/28/2018-grammys-most-shocking-snubs-ed-sheeran-lady-gaga-katy-perry-kesha/898819001/


Did Ed put out any music in 2017?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did Ed put out any music in 2017?


Divide album in March, 2 big songs.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The CFPB is an unaccountable dictatorship, and that is what Democrats like
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/the_cfpb_is_an_unaccountable_dictatorship_and_that_is_what_democrats_like.html
> CFPB: the left's latest battlefield
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/cfpb_the_lefts_latest_battlefield.html


Fake News.  It's an agency that protects all Americans, it's not partisan.  You're gettin played Chump!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fake News.  It's an agency that protects all Americans, it's not partisan.  You're gettin played Chump!


*Government Is Inept At Identifying Risk*

A little background. FSOC is an entity created in 2010 by Dodd-Frank, the sweeping financial reform legislation passed in the wake of the 2008 crisis. It is comprised of the heads of various financial regulatory agencies, and is chaired by the Secretary of the Treasury. One of its purposes is to facilitate communication among regulators, helping to give them a complete picture of the financial sector beyond their own territories.

FSOC’s other purpose – and arguably its primary one – is to identify systemic risk and designate certain entities as “systemically important financial institutions” (SIFIs). These SIFIs are then subject to heightened oversight by the Federal Reserve. The idea is that increased oversight will reduce the chances of these companies running into trouble, and thereby obviate the need for bailouts.

*In the past, large firms understood with a wink and a nod that Uncle Sam was backstopping their bets.*



But the government has not shown itself to be adept at identifying systemic risk. Not in 2008. Not in any of the last eight financial crises, in fact. Even if the coordination among regulators facilitated by FSOC improves the government’s ability to see trouble brewing, it will never have perfect foresight.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

*The bottom line is that there is probably no way for the government to designate firms as “systemically important” without simultaneously creating the guarantee of bailouts later on, should the need arise. *As has been argued in several other places, the SIFI designation process not only fails in Dodd-Frank’s stated mission of ending “too big to fail,” but explicitly enshrines it in law.

The FSOC itself need not be disbanded, but if we’re serious about eliminating taxpayer-funded bailouts – and I hope we are – its power to name SIFIs should end.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

*Recommendations and Big Assumptions*

The report makes some worthwhile suggestions about the designation process. For example, it recommends that FSOC notify companies earlier in the process, so that they can take measures to address FSOC’s concerns and avoid SIFI designation entirely. Of course, to assume that addressing these issues is a good thing is to assume that FSOC has correctly identified problems in the first place. And that may be a big assumption.

*The report also recommends that FSOC “should only designate a company if the expected benefits to financial stability from Federal Reserve supervision and enhanced prudential standards outweigh the costs that designation would impose.” This is a good recommendation but I’m fairly disheartened that it’s one that must be made. Should regulators need to be told that they should only act to make things better, not worse?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fake News.  It's an agency that protects all Americans, it's not partisan.  You're gettin played Chump!


Ok pal.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok pal.


How does the CFPB become a liberal conspiracy, how doesn't it protect you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> How does the CFPB become a liberal conspiracy, how doesn't it protect you?


Pretty telling that the out going director thinks he can name his successor and when that doesn't work they try to sue. Just a bunch of Obama hacks, like the deep state. Way past time for thousands of pink slips.
Bigger government and more regulations are not the answer, as evidence look at the market.
*GREAT: GDP Revised Up to 3.3%...*


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty telling that the out going director thinks he can name his successor and when that doesn't work they try to sue. Just a bunch of Obama hacks, like the deep state. Way past time for thousands of pink slips.
> Bigger government and more regulations are not the answer, as evidence look at the market.
> *GREAT: GDP Revised Up to 3.3%...*


Nice dodge, I ask again: "How does the CFPB become a liberal conspiracy, how doesn't it protect you?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nice dodge, I ask again: "How does the CFPB become a liberal conspiracy, how doesn't it protect you?"


Any agency created by Obama is a liberal conspiracy, no oversight. All they did was close the small banks down so the big banks could steal more from us, picking winners and losers.
I don't want them and I don't need them.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Any agency created by Obama is a liberal conspiracy, no oversight. All they did was close the small banks down so the big banks could steal more from us, picking winners and losers.
> I don't want them and I don't need them.


You mean the small banks got bought and the owners cashed out for gazillions.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All they did was close the small banks down


How did the cfpb do that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You mean the small banks got bought and the owners cashed out for gazillions.


Got bought? Yeah they got bought and then got fucked.
So, you think they wanted to go out of business?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> How did the cfpb do that?


IDK, how did the Kenyan get elected? How did he pass health care?
He lied, just like you, he's a lying mutha fucka, just like you.
*Controversy*
A 2013 press release from the United States House Financial Services Committee criticized the CFPB for what was described as a "radical structure" that "is controlled by a single individual who cannot be fired for poor performance and who exercises sole control over the agency, its hiring and its budget." Moreover, the committee alleged a lack of financial transparency and a lack of accountability to Congress or the President. Committee Vice Chairman Patrick McHenry, expressed particular concern about travel costs and a $55 million renovation of CFPB headquarters, stating "$55 million is more than the entire annual construction and acquisition budget for GSA for the totality of federal buildings."[71] In 2012, the majority of GSA's Federal Buildings Fund went to rental costs, totaling $5.2 billion. $50 million was budgeted for construction and acquisition of facilities.[72]


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK, how did the Kenyan get elected? How did he pass health care?
> He lied, just like you, he's a lying mutha fucka, just like you.
> *Controversy*
> A 2013 press release from the United States House Financial Services Committee criticized the CFPB for what was described as a "radical structure" that "is controlled by a single individual who cannot be fired for poor performance and who exercises sole control over the agency, its hiring and its budget." Moreover, the committee alleged a lack of financial transparency and a lack of accountability to Congress or the President. Committee Vice Chairman Patrick McHenry, expressed particular concern about travel costs and a $55 million renovation of CFPB headquarters, stating "$55 million is more than the entire annual construction and acquisition budget for GSA for the totality of federal buildings."[71] In 2012, the majority of GSA's Federal Buildings Fund went to rental costs, totaling $5.2 billion. $50 million was budgeted for construction and acquisition of facilities.[72]


So you have no actual proof that the cfpb led to small bank closures??

As usual you have nothing but lies


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you have no actual proof that the cfpb led to small bank closures??
> 
> As usual you have nothing but lies


What does actual mean to you shitface?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

*Some people just don't get it.*

ESPN eliminating 150 studio, production jobs in latest round of layoffs
https://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2017/11/espn-eliminating-150-studio-production-jobs-latest-round-layoffs/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> So you have no actual proof that the cfpb led to small bank closures??
> 
> As usual you have nothing but lies


I didn't think anyone could ignore the facts as you, but you seem to do it with ease.
You are the dumbest person I have ever almost met.
What more would I expect from a Obama/Hillary supporter.
My bad.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't think anyone could ignore the facts as you, but you seem to do it with ease.
> You are the dumbest person I have ever almost met.
> What more would I expect from a Obama/Hillary supporter.
> My bad.


You first have to present a fact, for me to ignore it, Moron.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> You first have to present a fact, for me to ignore it, Moron.


I forgot you can't read.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

ICE Arrests 42 Criminal Aliens Released by Sanctuary New York


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

U.N. Human Rights Commissioner Urges Abortion for Down Syndrome Babies303


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Nice dodge, I ask again: "How does the CFPB become a liberal conspiracy, how doesn't it protect you?"


It didnʻt protect us from 5 straight years of QE did it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You mean the small banks got bought and the owners cashed out for gazillions.


Lehman is not a small bank.  B of A got bailed out by you and I with the caveat being that they buy out Lehman who was not bailed out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> How did the cfpb do that?


The cfpb didnʻt do that.  They were powerless in that situation.  So much for consumer protection.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The cfpb didnʻt do that.  They were powerless in that situation.  So much for consumer protection.


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, what he said.


So yet another lie from you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> So yet another lie from you...


You are way over your head with Iz, just quit embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are way over your head with Iz, just quit embarrassing yourself.


BIZ is stating things that would take a time machine to be relevant.  I would not bet the farm on that horse.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> BIZ is stating things that would take a time machine to be relevant.


Recent History doesnʻt require a time machine.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> BIZ is stating things that would take a time machine to be relevant.  I would not bet the farm on that horse.


Lol, only Gay Joe would idolize diz...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, only Gay Joe would idolize diz...


You jealous? Or just projecting, again.


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You jealous? Or just projecting, again.


The last thing I want is your creepy dumb ass thinking about me anymore than you already do...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, only Gay Joe would idolize diz...


Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> The last thing I want is your creepy dumb ass thinking about me anymore than you already do...


I can't help that you are getting owned in here, it's fine, it happens, it just seems to happen to you all the time. Your leftist world is falling apart and we are all here to watch. Too funny.
Your dumb ass party couldn't even beat Trump, who you claim is the worst. Three funny.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Got bought? Yeah they got bought and then got fucked.
> So, you think they wanted to go out of business?





Sheriff Joe said:


> Got bought? Yeah they got bought and then got fucked.
> So, you think they wanted to go out of business?


give me an example and let's see who they sold to, and for how much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> give me an example and let's see who they sold to, and for how much.


So, you really think all these little banks sold willingly?


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can't help that you are getting owned in here


Lol, now you're claiming delusional victories like your Idol...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are way over your head with Iz, just quit embarrassing yourself.


Now THAT is hilarious . . . dizzy is way over his head period.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It didnʻt protect us from 5 straight years of QE did it?


What was the harm of protecting our financial stability and hence our nations future? . . . or would you rather we went belly up so the UK,  Japan, The Netherlands and Canada could pick over our bones?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, now you're claiming delusional victories like your Idol...


There is no intellectual integrity amongst Banana Republicans . . . actually there's very little intellect to speak of, just the lies they have been told to repeat. 

“If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.”


----------



## xav10 (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you really think all these little banks sold willingly?


I don’t know much about it, but knowing a couple of smallish banks that sold recently and how incredibly wealthy the owners got, in guessing it worked out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I don’t know much about it, but knowing a couple of smallish banks that sold recently and how incredibly wealthy the owners got, in guessing it worked out.


That is some horse shit right there.  You started off not knowing much but then you tell us how incredibly wealthy they got?  Is that compared to how incredibly wealthy they could have been had they not had to sell their bank because the government was playing favorites with tax payer money, bailing out the small banks competition but not them?! Good grief man.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That is some horse shit right there.  You started off not knowing much but then you tell us how incredibly wealthy they got?  Is that compared to how incredibly wealthy they could have been had they not had to sell their bank because the government was playing favorites with tax payer money, bailing out the small banks competition but not them?! Good grief man.


Huh? I’m challenging the notion that small banks had to sell to anyone for any reason against their will. Who had to sell their bank because “the government was playing favorites with taxpayer money”? Which bank? Who owned it? Where does it say they felt forced into the sale? Do you know what you’re talking about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That is some horse shit right there.  You started off not knowing much but then you tell us how incredibly wealthy they got?  Is that compared to how incredibly wealthy they could have been had they not had to sell their bank because the government was playing favorites with tax payer money, bailing out the small banks competition but not them?! Good grief man.


Throwing shit, that's what fake attorneys do.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They still did what they did in America, what's your point?


*All Democrats....All Day Long !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't think anyone could ignore the facts as you, but you seem to do it with ease.
> You are the dumbest person I have ever almost met.
> What more would I expect from a Obama/Hillary supporter.
> My bad.



*Wez is the poster boy for Forum Idiocy .....*


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Do you know what you’re talking about?


Lol


----------



## Wez (Nov 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Throwing shit, that's what fake attorneys do.


As opposed to eating shit, that's what dump humpers do.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, now you're claiming delusional victories like your Idol...


*Wez....*
*You have won the Asshole of the Year award for 2017.......*








*No we won't sign anything.....your accomplishment is way too shitty to *
*be near !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Ann Coulter: Sex in America, Part 2
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/11/29/ann-coulter-sex-america-part-2/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwirl72ApebXAhUH6yYKHRvOBL0QqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw2XxHjXkq0MIsZ7Fe-R2Bj9&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Talk about POS racists,

Rep. James Clyburn Claims John Conyers Accusers May Not Be Credible Because White, Compares Them to Infamous Child Murderer
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/11/29/rep-james-clyburn-claims-john-conyers-accusers-may-not-be-credible-because-white-compares-them-to-infamous-child-murderer/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwirl72ApebXAhUH6yYKHRvOBL0QqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw1pJBofreDA4wNK1tD7fILV&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 1756 Ann Coulter: Sex in America, Part 2
> 20 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/11/29/ann-coulter-sex-america-part-2/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwirl72ApebXAhUH6yYKHRvOBL0QqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw2XxHjXkq0MIsZ7Fe-R2Bj9&ampcf=1


That photo, next to the word "sex." Nice work, I threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

WATCH: Michigan Democrat's Insane Anti-Penis Campaign Ad
http://www.dailywire.com/news/24133/watch-michigan-democrats-insane-anti-penis-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That photo, next to the word "sex." Nice work, I threw up in my mouth a little.


That sounds a little misogynist for a lefty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh, the sick left. The hits just keep coming.


LAUER LOCK: Variety Exposé Alleges Matt Lauer Trapped Female Employees, Exposed Himself
http://www.dailywire.com/news/24129/lauer-lock-variety-expose-alleges-matt-lauer-emily-zanotti


----------



## xav10 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That sounds a little misogynist for a lefty.


I have no objection to the fact that she's a woman, believe me. I'm not using such terms as you and your fellow mutters use such as hag or c**t. Your insult was posting her photo and that word together... don't try to deflect from the harm you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

This would never happen under sheriff Joe's bounty program, fosho.


Illegal Immigrant Trying To Cross Border Attacks Officer Stopping Him, Released, Attacks Another Officer Three Days Later
http://www.dailywire.com/news/24127/illegal-immigrant-trying-cross-border-attacks-hank-berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Are all you leftist fucks pervs?

Tough Day: NPR Says It Fired Its Chief News Editor After Claims Of Sexual Harassment
http://www.dailywire.com/news/24125/tough-day-npr-says-it-fired-its-chief-news-editor-emily-zanotti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

So much hate,

WATCH: Conyers' Wife Accuses Media Of Stalking Black People
http://www.dailywire.com/news/24124/watch-conyers-wife-accuses-media-stalking-black-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I have no objection to the fact that she's a woman, believe me. I'm not using such terms as you and your fellow mutters use such as hag or c**t. Your insult was posting her photo and that word together... don't try to deflect from the harm you do.


You want her, I can tell.


----------



## xav10 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You want her, I can tell.


I'm thinking a romantic dinner of oats, carrots and apples.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

This isn't funny anymore,


PBS Leftist Garrison Keillor Reportedly Fired For 'Inappropriate Behavior'
http://www.dailywire.com/news/24117/pbs-leftist-garrison-keillor-reportedly-fired-hank-berrien


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Throwing shit, that's what fake attorneys do.


Itʻs actually worse than that.  Real attorneys throw shit too and get paid to do it.


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> That photo, next to the word "sex." Nice work, I threw up in my mouth a little.


Couldn't get past the torrent of lies in that link...amazing how full of shit the right has become.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Who had to sell their bank because “the government was playing favorites with taxpayer money”? Which bank? Who owned it? Where does it say they felt forced into the sale? Do you know what you’re talking about?


Lehman that's who.  Japanese owned.  Selling a bank is not about the bank being bailed out but rather its creditors (MBS owners).  You admitted you didn't know much about it and then all of a sudden you did in the same post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was the harm of protecting our financial stability and hence our nations future? . . . or would you rather we went belly up so the UK,  Japan, The Netherlands and Canada could pick over our bones?


What was the harm of protecting our financial stability and hence our nations future by not relaxing lending standards and creating money out of thin air at the Fed?  Japan is not picking over anyones bones anytime soon.  They have their own bones to pick over as they employ QE themselves.  Brexit will keep the UK from picking over anyone elses bones as well.  The Netherlands is too smart to pick over our bones.  They exempted themselves from the European union fiscally.  They wouldn't touch our debt.  Neither would Canada.  Get a clue.  The CFPB is useless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is no intellectual integrity amongst Banana Republicans . . . actually there's very little intellect to speak of, just the lies they have been told to repeat.


Your integrity is tied to your ignorance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> Couldn't get past the torrent of lies in that link...amazing how full of shit the right has become.


That's your jaundice.  Go see a doctor.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> Couldn't get past the torrent of lies in that link...amazing how full of shit the right has become.


Agreed.... the right nuts have dropped almost as low as the left nuts...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm thinking a romantic dinner of oats, carrots and apples.


It has to be better than wez's ass.


----------



## Wez (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It has to be better than wez's ass.


Awww, you've been dreaming about me again, how sweet...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Wez said:


> Couldn't get past the torrent of lies in that link...amazing how full of shit the right has become.


Nothing will get the focus off of you lefty pervs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Lets keep the border open,

Cartel Gunmen Leave Human Heads at Mexican TV Station


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What was the harm of protecting our financial stability and hence our nations future by not relaxing lending standards and creating money out of thin air at the Fed?  Japan is not picking over anyones bones anytime soon.  They have their own bones to pick over as they employ QE themselves.  Brexit will keep the UK from picking over anyone elses bones as well.  The Netherlands is too smart to pick over our bones.  They exempted themselves from the European union fiscally.  They wouldn't touch our debt.  Neither would Canada.  Get a clue.  The CFPB is useless.


You are attempting to apply one thing to another and then say, "There see, it doesn't work".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your integrity is tied to your ignorance.


Ah isn't that cute even more, "I know you are but what am I" Dizzy, your complete lack of intellectual integrity has long been established in here. I don't think you are truly ignorant, you simply choose to be.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

*Now Al's probing !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I'm thinking a romantic dinner of oats, carrots and apples.


Bareback or saddled up?


nononono said:


> *Now Al's probing !*


Rosie or Kim?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

DOW 24,000!
+300
_MCCAIN 'YES' ON TAX CUTS_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah isn't that cute even more, "I know you are but what am I" Dizzy, your complete lack of intellectual integrity has long been established in here. I don't think you are truly ignorant, you simply choose to be.


Ramble Daffy ramble....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets keep the border open,
> 
> Cartel Gunmen Leave Human Heads at Mexican TV Station


We have an open border? Then what do all those Border Patrol agents do all day?  . . . or are you once again disparaging US law enforcement officers? Tell me why banana Republicans such as yourself always claim to be about "Law & Order" and the "Rule of law" yet support those that go against those principles, Roy Moore (kicked off the Alabama Supreme Court twice), Arpaio (disregarding a judges orders), Trump (in and out of court his whole life), etc. and demean the hard work of the intelligence community, law enforcement, Border Patrol, even our soldiers and veterans?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ramble Daffy ramble....


I can always tell when you know I'm right, you just can't admit it. So like a true banana Republican you lash out, deny and lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have an open border? Then what do all those Border Patrol agents do all day?  . . . or are you once again disparaging US law enforcement officers? Tell me why banana Republicans such as yourself always claim to be about "Law & Order" and the "Rule of law" yet support those that go against those principles, Roy Moore (kicked off the Alabama Supreme Court twice), Arpaio (disregarding a judges orders), Trump (in and out of court his whole life), etc. and demean the hard work of the intelligence community, law enforcement, Border Patrol, even our soldiers and veterans?


When someone can get deported 8-10-12 times, yeah, I would say it is pretty open. How about you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are attempting to apply one thing to another and then say, "There see, it doesn't work".


Lol!!  What quackery.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah isn't that cute even more, "I know you are but what am I" Dizzy, your complete lack of intellectual integrity has long been established in here. I don't think you are truly ignorant, you simply choose to be.


And again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can always tell when you know I'm right, you just can't admit it. So like a true banana Republican you lash out, deny and lie.


Confirmation bias


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can always tell when you know I'm right, you just can't admit it. So like a true banana Republican you lash out, deny and lie.


You are a nitwit...
Lash out?  Muahahahaha Right!
I'll let you know if and when your "right"
Until then...Ramble Duck ramble
PS: Care to share these lies I supposedly tell?
Take your time...


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 30, 2017)

Multiple sources high within the socal soccer forum are reporting tonight that 4nos is seriously being considered to be replaced by a new forum nincompoop, 3nos.  

Speaking under conditions of confidentially due to their various high reaching and varying capacities at the socal soccer forum administration, rather than publicly shaming himself with his array of pejorative, derogatory, and fact free rants, these well respected sources are confirming the replacement of 4nos with 3nos is being intentionally disclosed to publicly shame 4nos.  

The administration has made no official comment, but several sources expressed concern that such a replacement will result in no tempering of the level of diatribe and bile currently expressed by 4nos on a seeming endless basis, should a 3nos poster replace 4nos.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are a nitwit...
> Lash out?  Muahahahaha Right!
> I'll let you know if and when your "right"
> Until then...Ramble Duck ramble
> ...


You support Trump don't you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Multiple sources high within the socal soccer forum are reporting tonight that 4nos is seriously being considered to be replaced by a new forum nincompoop, 3nos.
> 
> Speaking under conditions of confidentially due to their various high reaching and varying capacities at the socal soccer forum administration, rather than publicly shaming himself with his array of pejorative, derogatory, and fact free rants, these well respected sources are confirming the replacement of 4nos with 3nos is being intentionally disclosed to publicly shame 4nos.
> 
> The administration has made no official comment, but several sources expressed concern that such a replacement will result in no tempering of the level of diatribe and bile currently expressed by 4nos on a seeming endless basis, should a 3nos poster replace 4nos.


WASHINGTON (CNN) -- Reports that the White House have a tentative plan to replace Secretary of State Rex Tillerson that emerged Thursday were an effort to express President Donald Trump's deep displeasure and publicly shame his secretary of state, a source with direct knowledge of the White House's thinking said Thursday.

The hope from the White House, the source said, is to push out the plan to replace Tillerson and then "wait for him to punch out."

http://www.krtv.com/story/36966760/white-house-wanted-to-publicly-shame-tillerson-source-says


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WASHINGTON (CNN) -- Reports that the White House have a tentative plan to replace Secretary of State Rex Tillerson that emerged Thursday were an effort to express President Donald Trump's deep displeasure and publicly shame his secretary of state, a source with direct knowledge of the White House's thinking said Thursday.
> 
> The hope from the White House, the source said, is to push out the plan to replace Tillerson and then "wait for him to punch out."
> 
> http://www.krtv.com/story/36966760/white-house-wanted-to-publicly-shame-tillerson-source-says


Quite a coincidence that the WH has followed the socal soccer forum lead in intentionally publicly shaming someone.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Quite a coincidence that the WH has followed the socal soccer forum lead in intentionally publicly shaming someone.



*What the Hell are you talking About ?*

*You lose your mind ......Bob ?*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 30, 2017)

nononono said:


> *What the Hell are you talking About ?*
> 
> *You lose your mind ......Bob ?*


I don't think so.  I'm just ahead of you after setting a few bear traps covered in light foliage I've placed behind me on this path that you're unaware you are about to step in.  Although I see your left foot is securely bound by my first trap.  Doesn't it smart?  Maybe by now your ankles are numb to these traps.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> I don't think so.  I'm just ahead of you after setting a few bear traps covered in light foliage I've placed behind me on this path that you're unaware you are about to step in.  Although I see your left foot is securely bound by my first trap.  Doesn't it smart?  Maybe by now your ankles are numb to these traps.









*Hold still Bob !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Fucking liberal San Fran jury.

*ILLEGAL 'NOT GUILTY' IN KATE STEINLE MURDER CASE...*

*SHOCK VERDICT...*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucking liberal San Fran jury.
> 
> *ILLEGAL 'NOT GUILTY' IN KATE STEINLE MURDER CASE...*
> 
> *SHOCK VERDICT...*


Are you personally selecting the term "illegal" for a jury's verdict, or just quoting a nincompoop blog headline writer's sensational use of that word?

If it's your word, what criminal statute are you relying upon for your opinion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Are you personally selecting the term "illegal" for a jury's verdict, or just quoting a nincompoop blog headline writer's sensational use of that word?
> 
> If it's your word, what criminal statute are you relying upon for your opinion?


Illegal alien, do you not understand the term?


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Are you personally selecting the term "illegal" for a jury's verdict, or just quoting a nincompoop blog headline writer's sensational use of that word?
> 
> If it's your word, what criminal statute are you relying upon for your opinion?


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 30, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Are you personally selecting the term "illegal" for a jury's verdict, or just quoting a nincompoop blog headline writer's sensational use of that word?
> 
> If it's your word, what criminal statute are you relying upon for your opinion?


Perhaps "Illegal Alien 'Not Guilty' ... would have been the blogger or the internet "news" cite's editor's job to catch before it goes out.  But there are so many times this oversight function of editor has been deemed unnecessary no matter any news organization's size, value, political leaning, etc. in the race to have a breaking news alert 23 seconds faster than their competition.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Nonononono said:


> Perhaps "Illegal Alien 'Not Guilty' ... would have been the blogger or the internet "news" cite's editor's job to catch before it goes out.  But there are so many times this oversight function of editor has been deemed unnecessary no matter any news organization's size, value, political leaning, etc. in the race to have a breaking news alert 23 seconds faster than their competition.


Lil 'joe's sources are usually just one guy in his mom's basement . . . kinda like him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

DHS: More than 9M Foreign Relatives of Immigrants Admitted to U.S. in Last Decade
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/11/30/dhs-more-than-9m-foreign-relatives-of-immigrants-admitted-to-u-s-in-last-decade/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwibo9GM5ufXAhXEPiYKHduWDZgQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw1PwD09BCCVJATiibuK9JwX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lil 'joe's sources are usually just one guy in his mom's basement . . . kinda like him.


Why you hating?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why you hating?


Is it two guys?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2017)

Illegal Immigrant Allegedly Kills Texas Cheerleader in Thanksgiving Day DUI Crash
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/12/01/illegal-immigrant-allegedly-kills-texas-cheerleader-thanksgiving-day-dui-crash/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjV4sfi9OjXAhVIKiYKHdLGAR0QqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw1U57XOPdH0VVhhoKyiuFz-&ampcf=1


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2017)

Re: Steinle

I'm hearing it was a prosecutorial error, they chose to try and convict on murder instead of manslaughter. They would likely have had success if they had gone for the lesser charge. You don't get to shoot for the higher charge and end up with a conviction on lesser, it's all or nothing.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Dec 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> Re: Steinle
> 
> I'm hearing it was a prosecutorial error, they chose to try and convict on murder instead of manslaughter. They would likely have had success if they had gone for the lesser charge. You don't get to shoot for the higher charge and end up with a conviction on lesser, it's all or nothing.


Didn't you call this one?


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Didn't you call this one?


Not sure, I thought murder would be tough to prove but had no idea what the prosecutors would be doing.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2017)

*Verdict was reached by design for California Sanctuary Laws.....*

*Crooked as Fuck !!!!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> Re: Steinle
> 
> I'm hearing it was a prosecutorial error, they chose to try and convict on murder instead of manslaughter. They would likely have had success if they had gone for the lesser charge. You don't get to shoot for the higher charge and end up with a conviction on lesser, it's all or nothing.


The jury could have found this guy guilty of  lessor crimes, including manslaughter. They decided he was only guilty of being a felon in possession of a firearm.
These prosecutors must have attended law school with the same group of prosecutors who failed to convict OJ.
Seven felony convictions and the guy has been deported five times....when he killed Steinle he was once again in the country illegally.
It's no wonder folks want a border fence...
_______________________________________________
The jury, which included three immigrants, found 54-year-old Jose Ines Garcia Zarate guilty of being a felon in possession of a firearm, but after nearly a week of deliberations it acquitted the five-time-deported Mexican national on first-degree and second-degree murder charges as well as involuntary manslaughter.
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/11/30/kate-steinle-shooting-jury-reaches-verdict/


----------



## Wez (Dec 1, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> but after nearly a week of deliberations it acquitted the five-time-deported Mexican national on first-degree and second-degree murder charges as well as *involuntary manslaughter*.


That's the surprising one.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2017)

*Zarate should be in Prison for Life.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Zarate should be in Prison for Life.*


Trump.will put the puto away, lots of bad things can happen in prison.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 1, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's the surprising one.


Yep. I would like to hear how this jury came to the conclusion they did.
The jury had to believe this entire tragedy was nothing more than an unavoidable accident....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2017)

Only Ten Percent of the 1,859 Refugees Admitted into U.S. in November Are Muslim
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/01/only-ten-percent-of-the-1859-refugees-admitted-into-u-s-in-november-are-muslim/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj0mpCdverXAhUm44MKHdmxAlgQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw14nVjxn8maH5VEfKEwJ8HM&ampcf=1
In FY 2016, the last full year of the Obama administration, 46 percent of the 84,995 refugees admitted into the country were Muslim.

“A total of 38,901 Muslim refugees entered the U.S. in fiscal year 2016, making up almost half (46%) of the nearly 85,000 refugees who entered the country in that period, according to a Pew Research Center analysis of data from the State Department’s Refugee Processing Center,” Pew Research reported, adding that in FY 2016, the United States “admitted the highest number of Muslim refugees of any year since data on self-reported religious affiliations first became publicly available in 2002.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2017)

…JURY THAT ACQUITTED ILLEGAL ALIEN WAS NOT SEQUESTERED, STACKED WITH MILLENNIALS…
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/01/kate-steinle-jury-that-acquitted-illegal-alien-killer-was-not-sequestered-stacked-with-millennials/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> …JURY THAT ACQUITTED ILLEGAL ALIEN WAS NOT SEQUESTERED, STACKED WITH MILLENNIALS…
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/01/kate-steinle-jury-that-acquitted-illegal-alien-killer-was-not-sequestered-stacked-with-millennials/


We now know through the testimony that this wasn't the heinous cold blooded murder that the Hannity/Trumps of the world sold you on (and you wholeheartedly swallowed). But this was more than just a felon in procession of a firearm. Whether he "found it" or not he was ultimately responsibly for the effects the firearm and it's discharging brought about. Someone died due to his actions. An "accident", is when someone walks out in front of a vehicle in traffic, NOT when someone has a gun in his hand. Our gun laws need to be changed, period.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yep. I would like to hear how this jury came to the conclusion they did.
> The jury had to believe this entire tragedy was nothing more than an unavoidable accident....


The defense's version was pretty much that it was an accident.  The prosecution failed to crack that story in the jury's eyes.  They convicted him of the thing he admitted, even though that was pretty much accidental as well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> The defense's version was pretty much that it was an accident.  The prosecution failed to crack that story in the jury's eyes.  They convicted him of the thing he admitted, even though that was pretty much accidental as well.


That guy was a convicted felon was he not? Did we do away with the 3 strikes law?


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That guy was a convicted felon was he not? Did we do away with the 3 strikes law?


He acquired the firearm outside the regulated channels.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We now know through the testimony that this wasn't the heinous cold blooded murder that the Hannity/Trumps of the world sold you on (and you wholeheartedly swallowed). But this was more than just a felon in procession of a firearm. Whether he "found it" or not he was ultimately responsibly for the effects the firearm and it's discharging brought about. Someone died due to his actions. An "accident", is when someone walks out in front of a vehicle in traffic, NOT when someone has a gun in his hand. Our gun laws need to be changed, period.


It's called jury nullification....the laws are already on the books. 
When the jury decides to ignore the law, these things occur. Same thing happened in the OJ trial.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> He acquired the firearm outside the regulated channels.


A felon in procession of a stolen gun, that was used to kill someone.
The jury decided it was an unavoidable accident.
Brilliant.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's called jury nullification....the laws are already on the books.
> When the jury decides to ignore the law, these things occur. Same thing happened in the OJ trial.


What law was ignored?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Dec 2, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> …JURY THAT ACQUITTED ILLEGAL ALIEN WAS NOT SEQUESTERED, STACKED WITH MILLENNIALS…
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/01/kate-steinle-jury-that-acquitted-illegal-alien-killer-was-not-sequestered-stacked-with-millennials/


Are millennials not Americans?


----------



## Wez (Dec 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Are millennials not Americans?


His negative view of millenials is driven by the fake news factories he slurps up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> He acquired the firearm outside the regulated channels.


I thought he claimed to have found it? . . . and what I meant was use a gun in an unsafe manner should be instant jail time. The law on gun use should be so strict that if you are even caught with a gun anywhere and are not in strict compliance with the law your gun rights should be stripped and the punishment for any crime involved should be multiplied severely. If you have a gun in your possession that you aren't carry papers for you should do time, period.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's called jury nullification....the laws are already on the books.
> When the jury decides to ignore the law, these things occur. Same thing happened in the OJ trial.


Were Nicole Simpson and Ron Goldman murdered with a gun?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Are millennials not Americans?


Yes, but in the "other" category for the Breitbart crowd . . . unless of course they are your own children then they are just kids. Kinda like how any teenager of color (especially after being gunned down by police) is "practically an adult" but Trumps 30 something children are just "kids".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We now know through the testimony that this wasn't the heinous cold blooded murder that the Hannity/Trumps of the world sold you on (and you wholeheartedly swallowed). But this was more than just a felon in procession of a firearm. Whether he "found it" or not he was ultimately responsibly for the effects the firearm and it's discharging brought about. Someone died due to his actions. An "accident", is when someone walks out in front of a vehicle in traffic, NOT when someone has a gun in his hand. Our gun laws need to be changed, period.


It was a stolen gun from a LEs vehicle, stolen by someone who shouldn't even be here. If he's not here, she ain't shot in the back in front of her dad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Are millennials not Americans?


Doesnt seem to matter, does it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, but in the "other" category for the Breitbart crowd . . . unless of course they are your own children then they are just kids. Kinda like how any teenager of color (especially after being gunned down by police) is "practically an adult" but Trumps 30 something children are just "kids".


You are going sideways.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2017)

We just got rid of the first woman president.


Obama calls for more women in power as 'men seem to be having problems'...
http://www.drudgereport.com/m/news/obama-calls-more-women-power-men-seem-having-204550439.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2017)

Nice

Charlottesville Police Chief: ‘Let them fight’
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2017/12/02/charlottesville-police-chief-let-fight/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiJnd-k3uzXAhXK7yYKHRxcBYwQqUMIMDAD&usg=AOvVaw2RF3POULjyqmHKf3a4Zfig&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We now know through the testimony that this wasn't the heinous cold blooded murder that the Hannity/Trumps of the world sold you on (and you wholeheartedly swallowed). But this was more than just a felon in procession of a firearm. Whether he "found it" or not he was ultimately responsibly for the effects the firearm and it's discharging brought about. Someone died due to his actions. An "accident", is when someone walks out in front of a vehicle in traffic, NOT when someone has a gun in his hand. Our gun laws need to be changed, period.


The guy stole the gun.
Even if you believe he "found it", he's still a felon in possession of  a gun, already illegal.
What "gun law" would have stopped this crime?
How many laws were broken in order to put this guy on a pier in San Francisco with a gun?


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The guy stole the gun.
> What "gun law" would have stopped this crime?
> How many laws were broken in order to put this guy on a pier with a gun?


Stole?  No evidence to support that claim was presented at the trial.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Stole?  No evidence to support that claim was presented at the trial.


Its past your bed time, gramps.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Stole?  No evidence to support that claim was presented at the trial.


The gun was stolen. The gun was in the defendants possession. That gun was used to kill.
No evidence was presented to support someone else pulled the trigger.
The judge & the jury nullified this homicide to nothing more than an unfortunate accident....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> What law was ignored?


Start with involuntary manslaughter and reckless homicide....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Were Nicole Simpson and Ron Goldman murdered with a gun?


No  you dumb ass. Who said they were?
Obviously and nor surprising, you are clueless when it comes to jury nullification
Despite the evidence, including the DNA evidence, the jury ruled not guilty.
In both cases juries let the murders go free...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> .
> When the jury decides to ignore the law, these things occur. Same thing happened in the OJ trial.


?


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Start with involuntary manslaughter and reckless homicide....


The jury considered those laws and ruled not guilty.  They were not ignored.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The gun was stolen. The gun was in the defendants possession. That gun was used to kill.
> No evidence was presented to support someone else pulled the trigger.
> The judge & the jury nullified this homicide to nothing more than an unfortunate accident....


A police officer reported the gun missing.  To say that it was stolen (by anyone) is a supposition without supporting evidence.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> A police officer reported the gun missing.  To say that it was stolen (by anyone) is a supposition without supporting evidence.


The officers "drop gun" fell out of his ankle harness eh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The officers "drop gun" fell out of his ankle harness eh?


Holster, numb nuts. Ankle holster. 
Back up, numb nuts. Back up weapon.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> The jury considered those laws and ruled not guilty.  They were not ignored.


Horseshit.
They were ignored or not understood.
Do you really believe this was an unavoidable accident?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> A police officer reported the gun missing.  To say that it was stolen (by anyone) is a supposition without supporting evidence.


Good lord Magoo...get a grip, get the story right or shut the hell up.

Thursday, October 26, 2017
SAN FRANCISCO --
Jurors witnessed a series of tense exchanges between attorneys in San Francisco Superior Court on Thursday as a federal Bureau of Land Management ranger whose stolen gun was used in the fatal shooting of Kate Steinle at Pier 14 two years ago took the stand. ....

....As part of their case, the defense attorneys have placed the actions of Ranger John Woychowski, whose gun was stolen from a car in San Francisco shortly before the shooting, at the center of their case.

Woychowski was off duty and stopping off in San Francisco on a family trip to a temporary posting in Helena, Montana, on the night of June 27, 2015, when the gun was stolen.
http://abc7news.com/ranger-testifies-on-theft-of-gun-used-in-steinle-shooting-in-sf/2571467/

*Stolen gun in Steinle killing raises question…*

6 at 1:12 pm | UPDATED: December 2, 2016 at 3:55 pm
SAN FRANCISCO — Should the government share in the blame for the death of Kate Steinle because a federal ranger left his pistol in a backpack that was stolen from inside his vehicle?

U.S. Magistrate Judge Joseph C. Spero raised that question Friday during a federal court hearing in a lawsuit brought by Steinle’s family over whether the Bureau of Land Management and other agencies are liable for her death.
http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/12/02/kate-steinle-lawsuit-federal-judge-probes-stolen-blm-gun-in-familys-suit-against-government/


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Horseshit.
> They were ignored or not understood.
> Do you really believe this was an unavoidable accident?


I see your mind is made up without seeing the evidence.  That's called prejudice.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord Magoo...get a grip, get the story right or shut the hell up.
> 
> Thursday, October 26, 2017
> SAN FRANCISCO --
> ...


Who stole it (if it was indeed stolen)?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> I see your mind is made up without seeing the evidence.  That's called prejudice.


Coming from a man that doesn't know the facts of the case is sadly amusing and unfortunately ignorant....
You're pathetic....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Who stole it (if it was indeed stolen)?


Who used it to kill someone ya dipstick?

If you're found driving a stolen car that just killed someone on a sidewalk...I'd love to hear you claim you found the car sitting in the road and decided to move it and it simply drove itself onto the sidewalk killing the pedestrian... pathetic indeed.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Coming from a man that doesn't know the facts of the case is sadly amusing and unfortunately ignorant....
> You're pathetic....


It's very noble of you to admit your ignorance.  Here is a good starting point on your education --

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-kate-steinle-analysis-20171202-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 2, 2017)

espola said:


> It's very noble of you to admit your ignorance.  Here is a good starting point on your education --
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-kate-steinle-analysis-20171202-story.html


The man was in possession of a stolen gun that he negligently fired killing someone.
The Times article doesn't dispute that fact. Why are you having such a hard time understanding that fact?

....As part of their case, the defense attorneys have placed the actions of Ranger John Woychowski, *whose gun was stolen from a car in San Francisco* shortly before the shooting, at the center of their case.
http://abc7news.com/ranger-testifies-on-theft-of-gun-used-in-steinle-shooting-in-sf/2571467/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2017)

That's bainte.

Illegal Alien Convicted of Sexual Assault Deported from U.S. 20 Times
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/02/illegal-alien-convicted-of-sexual-assault-deported-from-u-s-20-times/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi1yd-r_-zXAhVJKyYKHf2VBWEQqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw1KZrn71BTK78D-s42jHRjc&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The man was in possession of a stolen gun that he negligently fired killing someone.
> The Times article doesn't dispute that fact. Why are you having such a hard time understanding that fact?


That's an interesting analysis since the article actually says ==

Legal experts said prosecutors had an uphill battle because there was no clear motive in the case. Further muddling the shooter’s intentions: evidence that the bullet hit the ground just 12 feet from the defendant before ricocheting those 78 feet into Steinle.

“On its surface, it seemed like a tough case to prove intent to kill,” said Jim Hammer, former head of the San Francisco district attorney’s homicide unit. “That ricochet, I assume, was a big thing for the jury.”

He said if there are two reasonable explanations on a criminal charge, one pointing toward guilt, one pointing to innocence, California law mandates that jurors must acquit.

Defense attorney Matt Gonzalez argued Garcia Zarate found the stolen pistol wrapped in a rag on the pier and that it accidentally fired when he picked it up.​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2017)

espola said:


> That's an interesting analysis since the article actually says ==
> 
> Legal experts said prosecutors had an uphill battle because there was no clear motive in the case. Further muddling the shooter’s intentions: evidence that the bullet hit the ground just 12 feet from the defendant before ricocheting those 78 feet into Steinle.
> 
> ...


So he found a pistol that was previously stolen, but at the time he found it, it was laying on the ground, on the pier, wrapped in a rag.


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So he found a pistol that was previously stolen, but at the time he found it, it was laying on the ground, on the pier, wrapped in a rag.


That was the defense's story.  The prosecution failed to present a credible alternative.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 3, 2017)

espola said:


> That was the defense's story.  The prosecution failed to present a credible alternative.


Yeah, that's the ticket...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, that's the ticket...


In court the judge and jury need to make a decision based on the evidence presented, not on conjecture or what Hannity says happened.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2017)

espola said:


> That's an interesting analysis since the article actually says ==
> 
> Legal experts said prosecutors had an uphill battle because there was no clear motive in the case. Further muddling the shooter’s intentions: evidence that the bullet hit the ground just 12 feet from the defendant before ricocheting those 78 feet into Steinle.
> 
> ...


The jurors found the man innocent of any wrong doing in the death of Steinle. 
We have a felon in procession of a stolen gun that killed another human being.
If you kill someone because of negligence, you're guilty of manslaughter.  
The jury had the option of finding manslaughter, but did not.


----------



## Wez (Dec 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The jury had the option of finding manslaughter, but did not.


Is anyone here defending that decision?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2017)

espola said:


> That was the defense's story.  The prosecution failed to present a credible alternative.


If you run over someone in a cross walk while driving a stolen car, do you think anyone is gonna buy the excuse that you found the car sitting in the street and you were simply moving it when the car suddenly accelerated on it's own and ran over the person in the crosswalk?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Is anyone here defending that decision?


Espola seems to be....you tell me wizzer.
Apparently Magoo doesn't think the gun was stolen
Daffy apparently believes the gun was found wrapped in a t shirt under a bench...
See my example of driving a stolen car....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> Is anyone here defending that decision?


You know women are prone to want to argue when there is no argument  . . . are we sure that's a male lion? Bitch does look pissed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Espola seems to be....you tell me wizzer.
> Apparently Magoo doesn't think the gun was stolen
> Daffy apparently believes the gun was found wrapped in a t shirt under a bench...
> See my example of driving a stolen car....


I was simply reciting what was excepted in trial as to how the gun got into his hand. I agree with you that at a minimum he should be doing time for manslaughter and felon with a gun . . . but if you still want to argue . . .


----------



## Wez (Dec 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Espola seems to be....you tell me wizzer.
> Apparently Magoo doesn't think the gun was stolen
> Daffy apparently believes the gun was found wrapped in a t shirt under a bench...
> See my example of driving a stolen car....


That's not what I've read in what they've posted.  That sounds like an opinion you're placing on them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2017)

Wez said:


> That's not what I've read and in what they've posted.  That sounds like an opinion you're placing on them.


As I said before, he doesn't as much read the words as he reads into them.


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you run over someone in a cross walk while driving a stolen car, do you think anyone is gonna buy the excuse that you found the car sitting in the street and you were simply moving it when the car suddenly accelerated on it's own and ran over the person in the crosswalk?


non sequitur


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2017)

The left is having a bad year,
animal.


Pro-Life 15-Year-Old Punched in Face
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2017/12/03/15yearold-prolifer-punched-in-face-outside-planned-parenthood-n2417454


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2017)

Feminism, the Fake Indian, the Tragic State of the FBI, and the Flynn Flam
CLARICE FELDMAN
One sad week for the neo-feminists, the media, and #NeverTrump conservatives. More
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/feminism_the_fake_indian_the_tragic_state_of_the_fbi_and_the_flynn_flam.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2017)

Another example of the morals of the left.

Ideology more important than integrity to Los Angeles Times editorial board in Janet Napolitano scandal
December 3, 2017

A shocking editoral from California's largest newspaper. More

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/ideology_more_important_than_integrity_to_los_angeles_times_editorial_board_in_janet_napolitano_scandal.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2017)

What a piece of shit this guy is,
Bloviating abroad, Obama reminds us why we elected Trump
December 3, 2017

Criticizing President Trump abroad for big dollars, former President Obama's signature blather shows us all that he really has nothing to say. More
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/bloviating_abroad_obama_reminds_us_why_we_elected_trump.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know women are prone to want to argue when there is no argument  . . . are we sure that's a male lion? Bitch does look pissed.


Apparently the women you know are prone to arguement, as they too know just how ignorantly anoying you are.
Smile.... ignorance becomes you Daffy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2017)

espola said:


> non sequitur


Ignoramus


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently the women you know are prone to arguement, as they too know just how ignorantly anoying you are.
> Smile.... ignorance becomes you Daffy.


I'm sure that made sense to you when you dictated it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure that made sense to you when you dictated it.


I'm sure it made sense to all but you Daffy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2017)

Full meltdown mode.


FELONY CHARGES AFTER DEM ALLEGEDLY POINTS GUN, YELLS ‘RACIAL SLURS’
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/03/felony-charges-democrat-matthew-lieberman-gun-yells-racial-slurs/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice


Germany Offers Repatriation Payments for Migrants to Go Home
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/12/03/germany-offers-voluntary-repatriation-payments-migrants-will-go-home/


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left is having a bad year,
> animal.
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised it doesn't happen more often, those pro-life assholes advocate the murder of patients and doctors.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Surprised it doesn't happen more often, those pro-life assholes advocate the murder of patients and doctors.


The 15 year old little girl?


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The 15 year old little girl?


No idea if she does, but often pro-lifers do, which is why I said I'm surprised there isn't more violence outside clinics.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The 15 year old little girl?


The left is very unstable right now.
Hopefully they dont assault or kill any more.


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The left is very unstable right now.


Who told you that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The left is very unstable right now.
> Hopefully they dont assault or kill any more.


Their true colors are now exposed, just like a spoiled child when they don't get it their way.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Who told you that?


We all are reading your posts... pretty obvious


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> We all are reading your posts... pretty obvious


Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?


To some.


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2017)

Crazy!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1720115621342120


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to keep up, this happened last week.


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Way to keep up, this happened last week.


You got a foul tempered comment for everything uh?  Your tiny little dick stop working?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> You got a foul tempered comment for everything uh?  Your tiny little dick stop working?


You ok Snowflake?


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok Snowflake?


Of course why do you ask?


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2017)

espola said:


> Stole?  No evidence to support that claim was presented at the trial.



*Ahhhhh ......But the facts are there !*

*I see a parallel here...*

*You pick up ( Appropriate ) Golf Balls from the local Golf Course ( Their Property ! ) because they are just sitting around....*
*and offer them for sale to a " Liberal " poster.*
*That's THEFT ( Larceny ) and  further the offer of Sale of said stolen goods ...Evidence is right here on this forum !*

*Zarate picks up ( Appropriates )  an unattended weapon, discharges the weapon and subsequently a woman is killed due to his actions. *
*That's THEFT and MURDER ( They call it Manslaughter ) ! *

*You keep Good company there Mr Spola !*
*Good Company.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2017)

Wez said:


> Of course why do you ask?


No reason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2017)

What do these 3 people have in common?

5 Years? What did she do, kill somebody?
Just more crooked leftys.
Nothing new.

*Former Rep. Corrine Brown sentenced to five years in prison*
John Sexton Dec 04, 2017 1:01 PM





“This was a crime born out of entitlement and greed…”


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 4, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No reason.


SJ wez is on shaky mental ground. Little off... maybe he's on the wagon.


----------



## Nonononono (Dec 4, 2017)

This seems the most appropo thread for those venting re this Steinle case.  And we don't need new threads for fake passports, fake uranium one conspiracies, and Hillary's mass murdering rampages. 

I have not followed this case at all.  Are the pertinent facts these:

Defendant sees cloth rag on ground.  Picks it up, finds a gun inside.  Manages to discharge one round, some 18 inches (or feet) from where he stood, for God knows why he decided to shoot it, and the bullet ricochets off the ground (wood pier? strange; or concrete pier? not strange) as to richochet ability. 

Nonetheless, the bullet then travels about 150 inches (or feet) striking the victim in a manner that led to her death?

If I'm accurate enough, first degree murder seems like overcharge.  Unless he had intent to harm her, specifically, based on some other fact I'm not aware of.  Ex girlfriend, etc., and he was a terrible shot.  Or he's a bumper pool shark with amazing dexterity in the ricochet angles of bullets to wood or concrete and the expected trajectories involved. 

If she was a mere innocent victim, then the guy most certainly is responsible for a reckless disregard for others, and breached his duty of care, by firing it in any direction, even if straight up, and it came down on a victim harmed. 

Did the jury have options in their instructions to consider crimes of homocide other than first degree murder?   There are plenty of lesser homocide crimes it would have been appropriate for the jury to have in the alternative to deliberate, if available. 

Because it seems now the US will rightly deport this guy again for the umptenth time, a free man, who may well sneak back in.  Rather than incarcerate him for negligent homocide, voluntary manslaughter, involuntary manslaughter, etc. then deport him when he's served his sentence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2017)

Media
*‘Stay WOKE.’ Larry Elder gets BRUTALLY honest with ‘black victicrats’ and it’s a BEAUTIFUL thing *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Media
> *‘Stay WOKE.’ Larry Elder gets BRUTALLY honest with ‘black victicrats’ and it’s a BEAUTIFUL thing *


Larry, Tom Sowell, and Walter Williams keepin’ it real.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2017)

So much for that lie,
*Watch Live: Bannon Headlines Fundraiser for Black Entrepreneurs*
by Adelle Nazarian


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2017)

If you have to tell us you have, "a black friend" or that you are, "doing great things for the blacks" you may have an issue you are trying to cover up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you have to tell us you have, "a black friend" or that you are, "doing great things for the blacks" you may have an issue you are trying to cover up.


Not me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you have to tell us you have, "a black friend" or that you are, "doing great things for the blacks" you may have an issue you are trying to cover up.


Yes we know.


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So he found a pistol that was previously stolen, but at the time he found it, it was laying on the ground, on the pier, wrapped in a rag.


*Really...." wrapped in a rag "...he supposedly threw the gun in the bay ..Right ?*
*What happened to the rag, sounds like Democratic strategy to me. *
*I think he removed the rag ( If it even had one ), handled the gun and it went off *
*and he realized what he did and tossed it.*
*Or something else that we will never know.....*
*He shot that woman either through ignorance, clumsiness or purposeful intent.*
*All three deserve voluntary Manslaughter at the least ....Murder 2 should have been*
*charged. *


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you have to tell us you have, "a black friend" or that you are, "doing great things for the blacks" you may have an issue you are trying to cover up.


*You've just done it.....You have issues either way !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2017)

I wonder if the Dems would elect JFK today?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if the Dems would elect JFK today?


Do you have any idea what that quote means? I'm guessing you and one less no are mistaken in your definition of the word, "dissemination", but I could be wrong . . .


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have any idea what that quote means? I'm guessing you and one less no are mistaken in your definition of the word, "dissemination", but I could be wrong . . .



*I'm NOT mistaken... I know you have your head up your Brown ass.*


----------



## Wez (Dec 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if the Dems would elect JFK today?


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you have any idea what that quote means? I'm guessing you and one less no are mistaken in your definition of the word, "dissemination", but I could be wrong . . .


I have not a clue, but I am sure it doesn't mean make shit up and lie to the kids to promote a lefty, elitist, immoral lifestyle.


----------



## Wez (Dec 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have not a clue, but I am sure it doesn't mean make shit up and lie to the kids to promote a lefty, elitist, immoral lifestyle.


You're gettin played Chump!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2017)

Wez said:


> Why wouldn't they?


Way to moderate to fit in with the current left wing kooks today. What the hell happened to your party?
They were reasonable at one time long ago.


----------



## Wez (Dec 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Way to moderate to fit in with the current left wing kooks today. What the hell happened to your party?
> They were reasonable at one time long ago.


I remember when both parties were reasonable and hugged the centerline more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2017)

https://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2017/12/dont-call-us-snowflakes-damages-mental-health-say-young-people/
Don’t call us snowflakes – it damages our mental health, say young people


----------



## xav10 (Dec 6, 2017)

http://www.clickhole.com/blogpost/why-do-pro-choice-liberals-say-people-should-be-ab-6139


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2017/12/dont-call-us-snowflakes-damages-mental-health-say-young-people/
> Don’t call us snowflakes – it damages our mental health, say young people


You're the only one of the nutters who owns his racist tendencies, the rest get all butt-hurt. So are they snowflakes for being that way?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

You really need to move on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

Too funny.

U.N. Security Council Calls Emergency Session Over Jerusalem
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2017/12/07/un-security-council-calls-emergency-session-jerusalem/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjCobrI7PfXAhXJ1IMKHQciDiMQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw0_ze5UBYskvOYngSIk9VAR&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

You Facists really should read this,


Yesterday's Nazis and today's national socialist left
December 7, 2017

The parallels are a little creepy...but then, what would you expect from a party that wants socialism nationally? More
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/the_nazis_of_yesterday_and_todays_national_socialist_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

Are they anti-Trump or anti-America?
December 7, 2017

Eight years of Obama set the stage for a new kind of political opposition – not just to President Trump, but to America in all her glory. More
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/are_they_antitrump_or_antiamerica.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are they anti-Trump or anti-America?
> December 7, 2017
> 
> Eight years of Obama set the stage for a new kind of political opposition – not just to President Trump, but to America in all her glory. More
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/are_they_antitrump_or_antiamerica.html


More divisive, anti_American BS from American Stinker.


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really need to move on.


Like nutters have with HRC?


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More divisive, anti_American BS from American Stinker.


Time for another:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_Un-American_Activities_Committee


----------



## Andy Dukes (Dec 7, 2017)

So  Ryan has let lose with the truth that putting the deficit in the budget is just stage one to use that to cut social spending.  We don't have to read around the story, this is now the open plan.  Pussy Grabber has launched a second budget saving plan that I am unsure they all recognize.  With the movement towards becoming Russian puppets and stunts like placating to the ultra right in Israel, we will lose our appeal to be the defense partner for every third country in the world. We can then scale back our crazy defense budget to maybe a reasonable $200 billion.


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> We can then scale back our crazy defense budget to maybe a reasonable $200 billion.


Dream on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> So  Ryan has let lose with the truth that putting the deficit in the budget is just stage one to use that to cut social spending.  We don't have to read around the story, this is now the open plan.  Pussy Grabber has launched a second budget saving plan that I am unsure they all recognize.  With the movement towards becoming Russian puppets and stunts like placating to the ultra right in Israel, we will lose our appeal to be the defense partner for every third country in the world. We can then scale back our crazy defense budget to maybe a reasonable $200 billion.


Would you like a list of libs who promised to placate to the ultra right of Israel?
Obama, Clinton, Pelosi and Feinstein. Too bad they are a bunch of *lying liberals*, sorry about the redundancy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 7, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're the only one of the nutters who owns his racist tendencies, the rest get all butt-hurt. So are they snowflakes for being that way?


Ramble Daffy ramble....bless your little heart, ignorance doesn't do you justice.
Snowflake
A term used to describe extremist liberals that get offended by every statement and/or belief that doesn't exactly match their own. 
These individuals think they are just as "unique" as snowflakes, when really their feelings are just as fragile.
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Snowflake


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ramble Daffy ramble....bless your little heart, ignorance doesn't do you justice.
> Snowflake
> A term used to describe extremist liberals that get offended by every statement and/or belief that doesn't exactly match their own.
> These individuals think they are just as "unique" as snowflakes, when really their feelings are just as fragile.
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Snowflake


There is no better term than Snowflake for the hateful, constantly complaining with no solutions, afraid of everything cowardly right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is no better term than Snowflake for the hateful, constantly complaining with no solutions, afraid of everything cowardly right.


Says the snowflake....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is no better term than Snowflake for the hateful, constantly complaining with no solutions, afraid of everything cowardly right.


Well than why is it associated with the left?


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well than why is it associated with the left?


Trolls like yourself like to deflect it on to the left, but it clearly fits the right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

Wez said:


> Trolls like yourself like to deflect it on to the left, but it clearly fits the right.


Do tell, snowflake.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you like a list of libs who promised to placate to the ultra right of Israel?
> Obama, Clinton, Pelosi and Feinstein. Too bad they are a bunch of *lying liberals*, sorry about the redundancy.


You are leaving out the part that they agreed as part of the two state solution. It is about context.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> You are leaving out the part that they agreed as part of the two state solution. It is about context.


Yeah, that would work.
Why didn't Obama geterdun?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

*The Democrats asked for a DACA fix. I don’t think they’re going to like it*
Jazz Shaw Dec 07, 2017 10:41 AM
Top Pick





But it certainly fixes things


----------



## Andy Dukes (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, that would work.
> Why didn't Obama geterdun?


The same reasons, Carter, Reagan, Bush, Clinton and Bush could not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> The same reasons, Carter, Reagan, Bush, Clinton and Bush could not.


So, what you're saying is Trump is da man!


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what you're saying is Trump is da man!


Are you lying about dump fixing something?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Dec 7, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what you're saying is Trump is da man!


Sure.  He just ignored the US position of the last 30 years and decided to give Iran more power in the region. I guess in the new Trump world, that is a win.


----------



## Wez (Dec 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Sure.  He just ignored the US position of the last 30 years and decided to give Iran more power in the region. I guess in the new Trump world, that is a win.


_"Hail Trump"_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Sure.  He just ignored the US position of the last 30 years and decided to give Iran more power in the region. I guess in the new Trump world, that is a win.


How would it do that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

America's Farmers Don't Depend on Illegal Immigration
SPENCER P. MORRISON
This is a myth cooked up by the pro-illegal immigration lobby to further its agenda.  Nothing more. More
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/americas_farmers_dont_depend_on_illegal_immigration.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

Planned Parenthood under investigation by Justice Department
December 8, 2017

DoJ to finally act on Senate recommendation. More
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/planned_parenthood_under_investigation_by_justice_department.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

REPORT: Planned Parenthood Under Federal Investigation For Sale Of Fetal Tissue
http://www.dailywire.com/news/24461/report-planned-parenthood-under-federal-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> Sure.  He just ignored the US position of the last 30 years and decided to give Iran more power in the region. I guess in the new Trump world, that is a win.


You can tell his people anything put a big W by it and think he's won again, cuz he said he did.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can tell his people anything put a big W by it and think he's won again, cuz he said he did.


Fuckin parrot...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can tell his people anything put a big W by it and think he's won again, cuz he said he did.


Fuck Palestine and all who support the fucking godless terrorists, BiBi will take care of them, now that he has Trump behind him.


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> the fucking godless terrorists


Lol, "my fairy in the sky is better than theirs"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2017)

Andy Dukes said:


> So  Ryan has let lose with the truth that putting the deficit in the budget is just stage one to use that to cut social spending.


Reduced spending.  Hmmmmm?  What a novel idea.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

Data: Every 2 New Immigrants to the U.S. Bring 7 Foreign Relatives with Them


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

What a beauty, God fearing and patriotic, the left's absolute nightmare.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

Hoo Boy: WaPo, CNN Preparing to Expose Dozens of Members of Congress on Sexual Harassment and Misconduct?
Guy Benson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

Now we know where you lefty fucks get your marching orders,
Professor Obama: Yeah, We Could Be Charting Down The Path Of Nazi Germany


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> Lol, "my fairy in the sky is better than theirs"


Very tolerant and PC.........


----------



## Wez (Dec 8, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Very tolerant and PC.........


Please clarify?  My parody statement was in response to Joe's bullshit statement...did you even read that part?


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> America's Farmers Don't Depend on Illegal Immigration
> SPENCER P. MORRISON
> This is a myth cooked up by the pro-illegal immigration lobby to further its agenda.  Nothing more. More
> http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/americas_farmers_dont_depend_on_illegal_immigration.html


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

*NAVY: Sailor staged racist vandalism...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

Sounds about right.

*Chris Matthews: The worst thing you can say about Democrats now is that they’re “too pure”*
Allahpundit Dec 08, 2017 2:41 PM
Top Pick





“[T]hese guys set too high a standard for public office.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

Anyone want to ponder a guess?  Here is a hint.
DICA

Dumb Illegal Criminal Aliens

Lawsuit: California has a literacy crisis; test scores drag down rest of nation 
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/12/08/lawsuit-california-has-a-literacy-crisis-test-scores-drag-down-rest-of-nation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2017)

When it comes to our kids, we seem totally lost. It’s not just that millennials tend to be these narcissistic, overly sensitive, entitled kids who are unable to cope with the realities of life, it’s that we’re the ones enabling this dreary, flaccid, cultural malaise.

So far this year on college campuses, we’ve seen the banning of phrases like “land of opportunity” because they might be offensive; the removal of the American flag from “safe zones” because it endorses American superiority; and the canceling of screenings of “American Sniper” for fear of offending Muslim students. Teachers are even afraid to give low grades because of their students’ emotional fragility.




What kind of adults are we raising them to be? Look no further than the advice the New York Times recently prescribed for being a modern man, which included such absurdities as owning a melon baller and a shoe horn, while sanctimoniously dismissing guns. And the advice that young woman are getting from a media enamored by social justice warriors is even worse – politically correct, unrealistic and even dangerous.

Since I wrote a book about deviance and debauchery on Wall Street that included anecdotes about the celebrated misogyny and objectification of women in the workplace, I get snidely asked all the time, “What are you going to say to your daughter?”


So now that I have a daughter, here’s my advice for her:



Stand up straight.
Know how to change a tire, but whenever possible, let a man to do it for you.
Your physical appearance matters. That’s the world we live in, and it’s also how we’re wired.
Inner beauty — intelligence, personality, confidence and a sense of humor — becomes more important as you get older. Wits never sag.
You are more beautiful than you will ever give yourself credit for.
It’s my job to keep you safe. That’s why it’s also my job to teach you how to use a gun.
Take good care of your skin.
Don’t worry about dieting. Eat healthy, exercise, drink in moderation and everything will fall into place.
Gender is not a social construct. Embrace the differences between men and women.
Read more. It allows you to borrow someone else’s brain.
It’s safe to assume that almost every guy you meet wants to sleep with you.
If anyone says it’s OK to be fat, they’re lying to you.
Let him pay for dinner most of the time.
Just because you can fit into that tiny dress doesn’t mean you should wear it.
Don’t sleep around.
Play sports. You’ll probably run, throw and fight like a girl, but that’s magnificent.
Money is important. It won’t make you happy, but it solves many of the problems that will make you unhappy.
You will regret getting a tattoo.
If you are blessed with the gift of being able to create and shape a life — embrace it. You’ll probably find it more rewarding than any career.
You have all the power over boys. Let them cherish and revere you.
Ignore the boos; they usually come from the cheap seats.
Don’t try to party like one of the guys. You don’t metabolize alcohol at the same rate, and that’s how bad things can happen.
Success is doing whatever it is that you love, and doing it well. But… (see No. 17.)
Just because your brother might go on spring break with his friends doesn’t mean you can. (See Nos. 6, 9, 11, 22.)
Finally, remember that rules are for the obedience of fools and the guidance of a smart, strong woman.
_–_


----------



## Andy Dukes (Dec 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When it comes to our kids, we seem totally lost. It’s not just that millennials tend to be these narcissistic, overly sensitive, entitled kids who are unable to cope with the realities of life, it’s that we’re the ones enabling this dreary, flaccid, cultural malaise.
> 
> So far this year on college campuses, we’ve seen the banning of phrases like “land of opportunity” because they might be offensive; the removal of the American flag from “safe zones” because it endorses American superiority; and the canceling of screenings of “American Sniper” for fear of offending Muslim students. Teachers are even afraid to give low grades because of their students’ emotional fragility.
> 
> ...


Oh brother.

This is easy.

Work hard
Have fun
Be honest
Believe in yourself
Perceiver
Be patient
Give love
Accept yourself
It is never quite as bad as you think
It is never quite as good as you think
Get up, you are fine
We love you more than you know

The mother unit would add:
Give faith a chance and dance


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2017)

Wez said:


> There is no better term than Snowflake for the hateful, constantly complaining with no solutions, afraid of everything cowardly right.


From the manufacturers of hate on the left.


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2017)

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 145659, member: 1268"

Oh brother.

This is easy.

Work hard *- You should  !*
Have fun *- Only Conservatives do ! *
Be honest *- That leaves you out...The Lyin King !*
Believe in yourself *- If you did you'd be a Conservative !*
Perceiver *- Spelling Andy, it give away that your a LIAR.*
Be patient *- Yes you should be, something Democrats aren't !*
Give love* - Something Democrats don't do !*
Accept yourself* - Wow...Accept that you're a LIAR !*
It is never quite as bad as you think *- That's Conservative Thinking, Not Democrats !*
It is never quite as good as you think *- That's Democratic Thinking, and destructive....*
Get up, you are fine *- You have motivation issues if that rhetoric is in your vocabulary !*
We love you more than you know* - Ok....one statement that's Good !*

The mother unit would add:
Give faith a chance and dance *- Not Bad..two outta Thirteen...*

/QUOTE

*You and Freisland need to hook up....Might solve some of your misery.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2017)

What is happening to our justice system?


Chicago Judge gives woman charged in Facebook Live hate crime a shocking sentence
https://hotair.com/archives/2017/12/09/chicago-judge-gives-woman-charged-facebook-live-hate-crime-shocking-sentence/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2017)

I Am Not the Racist; They Are
https://townhall.com/columnists/brucebialosky/2017/12/10/i-am-not-the-racist-they-are-n2419560


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2017)

Proof God exists, nice.


Lindsey Vonn suffers back injury in World Cup race after Trump comments
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2017/12/10/lindsey-vonn-suffers-back-injury-in-world-cup-race-after-trump-comments.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjCvfqKu__XAhXHwiYKHf0KA-8QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3aZUh5fVUvMTI6g3qf16e5&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Proof God exists, nice.
> 
> 
> Lindsey Vonn suffers back injury in World Cup race after Trump comments
> ...


WOW! You are stupider than I thought and I thought that was impossible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! You are stupider than I thought and I thought that was impossible.


What did I do now?
You know what they say about karma,
I think it goes like this, 
Don't disrespect Trump or you might just break your back, you dumb bitch.
I am paraphrasing of course.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! You are stupider than I thought and I thought that was impossible.


.00000064 bitcoin for your thoughts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NAVY: Sailor staged racist vandalism...*


Damn shell backs! They still don't tolerate slimy wogs.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! You are *stupider* than I thought and I thought that was impossible.


*Although accepted by some grammar professionals, your usage of the word in red shows your *
*lack of grammar skills. It stands to reason that you a Democratic shill would become unhinged*
*and resort to that type of usage.*

*Carry on Schiff Lover.*

*




*

*His eyes are like that because of where the hand is that*
*makes his lips move....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

All The Proof You'll Ever Need That America's Media Really Are 'Fake News'
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/24513/all-proof-youll-ever-need-americas-media-really-joseph-curl?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiciIKQgILYAhVs5oMKHZYIDhEQqUMISDAF&usg=AOvVaw1DQkRu8XhNq0ilKtKXziI1&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All The Proof You'll Ever Need That America's Media Really Are 'Fake News'
> 20 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/24513/all-proof-youll-ever-need-americas-media-really-joseph-curl?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiciIKQgILYAhVs5oMKHZYIDhEQqUMISDAF&usg=AOvVaw1DQkRu8XhNq0ilKtKXziI1&ampcf=1


*CNN Corrects Report About Trump Campaign and Wikileaks Tip*
*The network had to correct a story that suggested the Trump campaign had been tipped off early about Wikileaks documents damaging to Hillary Clinton. *
By
Associated Press
8 December 2017

https://www.snopes.com/2017/12/08/cnn-corrects-report-about-trump-campaign-and-wikileaks-tip/


Let the Bozo's go on.....again.  One day they'll figure out they're actually the ones being strung along.  Hanapaa!!


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone want to ponder a guess?  Here is a hint.
> DICA
> 
> Dumb Illegal Criminal Aliens
> ...


You don't really believe this, do you? Compare our test scores to where most of your people live and you'll recognize that CA is the most intelligent and productive state in the union.


----------



## Wez (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Compare our test scores to where most of your people live and you'll recognize that CA is the most intelligent and productive state in the union.


Despite our idiot nutter population...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2017)

1 Figure 1: Ranking of lowest 26 districts among 200 largest school districts in the United

States, from lowest to highest average composite test score


Ranking (Out of 200)

District Name

1

Rochester City School District, New York

2

Detroit City School District, Michigan

3






Stockton Unified School District, California

4

Memphis City School District, Tennessee

5

St. Louis City School District, Missouri

6

Cleveland Municipal School District, Ohio

7

Milwaukee School District, Wisconsin

8

Buffalo City School District, New York

9

Bakersfield City Elementary School District, California

10

San Bernardino City Unified School District, California

11

Columbus City School District, Ohio

12

Fresno Unified School District, California

13

Oklahoma City Public Schools, Oklahoma

14

Moreno Valley Unified School District, California

15

Montgomery County School District, Alabama

16

Richmond County School District, Georgia

17

Baltimore City Public Schools, Maryland

18

Tulsa Public Schools, Oklahoma

19

East Baton Rouge Parish School District, Louisiana

20

Santa Ana Unified School District, California

21

Fontana Unified School District, California

22

Los Angeles Unified School District, California

23

Anaheim Elementary School District, California

24

San Antonio Independent School District, Texas

25

Oakland Unified School District, California

26

Ontario-Montclair Elementary School District, California


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You don't really believe this, do you? Compare our test scores to where most of your people live and you'll recognize that CA is the most intelligent and productive state in the union.


The ignorant illegals and the ignorant immigrants that should be illegal are dumbing down our schools, state and country. Even a fake attorney could see that if he would take his head out of his ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

*Yes, bring us your tired and weary terrorists.*

*Breaking: ABC: Possible pipe bomb behind explosion in Big Apple; Update: Premature explosion? Update: Second device found; Update: “ISIS inspired suicide bomber”? Update: “Low-tech device,” says Cuomo; Update: Suspect identified as Akayed Ullah*
Ed Morrissey Dec 11, 2017 8:21 AM
Top Pick





One person in custody?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Despite our idiot nutter population...


Go on,
*LAUSD Lowers Standards to Let Failing Students Graduate - Breitbart*
www.breitbart.com/california/.../lausd-lowers-standards-to-let-22000-failing-students-...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Despite our idiot nutter population...


The nutter population works hard, won't accept government handouts and carries water for the snowflake generational welfare recipients
Those folks receive the majority of the welfare distributed in out wonderful state...40% of the budget is used for welfare recipients.
They continue to elect the folks that cater to their needs, the California Democrat Party.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The ignorant illegals and the ignorant immigrants that should be illegal are dumbing down our schools, state and country. Even a fake attorney could see that if he would take his head out of his ass.


Where was your grandfather from, Joey?


----------



## Wez (Dec 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The nutter population cries and complains constantly but offers zero solutions for anything.  They demonize welfare for the poor but facilitate Corp. welfare all day long.  They are convinced the working poor are better represented by large business interests and lash out at regulations meant to protect them from the very people they idolize.  They are misguided in every way.


Agreed

_"A review of the 20 richest Americans, as listed by Forbes Magazine, found that 60 percent affiliate with the Democratic Party, including the top three individuals: Bill Gates, Warren Buffett and Larry Ellison. *Among the riches families, the Democratic advantage rises even higher, to 75 percent.*"_


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The ignorant illegals and the ignorant immigrants that should be illegal are dumbing down our schools, state and country. Even a fake attorney could see that if he would take his head out of his ass.


Where was your grandfather from Joey? What was his education? Did he settle in Cali?


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The nutter population works hard, won't accept government handouts and carries water for the snowflake generational welfare recipients
> Those folks receive the majority of the welfare distributed in out wonderful state...40% of the budget is used for welfare recipients.
> They continue to elect the folks that cater to their needs, the California Democrat Party.


You don’t even understand what’s happening, do you? The money isn’t in welfare! The money is all with the people and companies that keep it offshore and in real estate and pay taxes at half the rate you do. Then they go to parties with Trump and Goldman Sachs people in Jackson Hole and Bohemian Grove and the Hamptons and they laugh at the suckers who blame welfare recipients and keep voting for the same system. Keep whining about the poor while the rich clean up. It’s perfect, that way you won’t try to change anything but make them richer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Where was your grandfather from, Joey?


West Virginia


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Where was your grandfather from Joey? What was his education? Did he settle in Cali?


IDK and No.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK and No.


What does that have to do with the dumbing down of Ca?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You don’t even understand what’s happening, do you? The money isn’t in welfare! The money is all with the people and companies that keep it offshore and in real estate and pay taxes at half the rate you do. Then they go to parties with Trump and Goldman Sachs people in Jackson Hole and Bohemian Grove and the Hamptons and they laugh at the suckers who blame welfare recipients and keep voting for the same system. Keep whining about the poor while the rich clean up. It’s perfect, that way you won’t try to change anything but make them richer.


Do/did your kids go to private school?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You don’t even understand what’s happening, do you? The money isn’t in welfare! The money is all with the people and companies that keep it offshore and in real estate and pay taxes at half the rate you do. Then they go to parties with Trump and Goldman Sachs people in Jackson Hole and Bohemian Grove and the Hamptons and they laugh at the suckers who blame welfare recipients and keep voting for the same system. Keep whining about the poor while the rich clean up. It’s perfect, that way you won’t try to change anything but make them richer.


Nearly 40% of the California budget goes to welfare. What that has to do with the Hampton's, Goldman Sachs or Trump escapes me...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2017)

When you hear the term “welfare state,” most people think of Europe and countries like Denmark or France. No doubt those countries offer a wide range of benefits targeted to the middle class, retirees and so forth.

But according to a study recently released by the Cato Institute, someone who is poor might just be better off in California.

The federal government currently funds more than 100 anti-poverty programs. While no one participates in all of them, many can and do collect assistance from multiple programs.

In California a mother with two children under the age of 5 who participates in these major welfare programs – Temporary Assistance for Needy Families, Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (food stamps), housing assistance, home energy assistance, Special Supplemental Nutrition Program for Women, Infants and Children – would receive a benefits package worth $30,828 per year......

....In fact, California’s welfare system can be more generous than every country included, except Denmark. Moreover, this benefit package doesn’t include Medicaid, which would be worth roughly $4,459 for this household.

One of the problems with these welfare systems is that they can create situations where participants have little incentive to increase work effort because they would lose most of their earnings through lower benefits or higher taxes, while also having to bear the costs, like transportation, associated with going to work. These people would see little tangible improvement in their standard of living by taking up a job, working more hours or moving up the job ladder.

People in these programs are not lazy, but they also are not stupid. Like everyone else, they respond to incentives. If welfare pays better than work, people on welfare will be less likely to work.

http://www.ocregister.com/2015/08/29/california-more-of-a-welfare-state-than-most-countries-in-europe/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey wizbag, I never posted what you have edited below you low-life lying sack of shit.

_Lion Eyes said: ↑
The nutter population cries and complains constantly but offers zero solutions for anything. They demonize welfare for the poor but facilitate Corp. welfare all day long. They are convinced the working poor are better represented by large business interests and lash out at regulations meant to protect them from the very people they idolize. They are misguided in every way._


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nearly 40% of the California budget goes to welfare. What that has to do with the Hampton's, Goldman Sachs or Trump escapes me...


You don't understand the system. The reason we have so many immigrants and such favorable welfare benefits is because the wealthy, who control things, like it that way. Why else? We have the most billionaires. It continues to work well when you blame the poor. This state is the best state in the union.


----------



## Wez (Dec 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nearly 40% of the California budget goes to welfare.


Source?


----------



## Wez (Dec 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey wizbag, I never posted what you have edited below you low-life lying sack of shit.
> 
> _Lion Eyes said: ↑
> The nutter population cries and complains constantly but offers zero solutions for anything. They demonize welfare for the poor but facilitate Corp. welfare all day long. They are convinced the working poor are better represented by large business interests and lash out at regulations meant to protect them from the very people they idolize. They are misguided in every way._


Lol, I was giving you the benefit of the doubt that you actually meant to post that, so we could agree on something.  I was making you smarter than you are, keeping the peace around here.


----------



## Wez (Dec 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you hear the term “welfare state,” most people think of Europe and countries like Denmark or France. No doubt those countries offer a wide range of benefits targeted to the middle class, retirees and so forth.
> 
> But according to a study recently released by the Cato Institute, someone who is poor might just be better off in California.
> 
> ...


The OC Reg article didn't cite a single source.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> You don't understand the system. The reason we have so many immigrants and such favorable welfare benefits is because the wealthy, who control things, like it that way. Why else? We have the most billionaires. It continues to work well when you blame the poor. This state is the best state in the union.


Put the crack pipe down.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> The OC Reg article didn't cite a single source.



_Michael D. Tanner is a senior fellow at the Cato Institute, where Charles Hughes is a research associate._


----------



## Wez (Dec 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> _Michael D. Tanner is a senior fellow at the Cato Institute, where Charles Hughes is a research associate._


Yea, the article written by him didn't cite any sources.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> _Michael D. Tanner is a senior fellow at the Cato Institute, where Charles Hughes is a research associate._


It's more credible without that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, the article written by him didn't cite any sources.


The Cato Institute and the OC Register are not reputable sources?

https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/california-more-welfare-state-most-countries-europe


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2017)

espola said:


> It's more credible without that.


What would you know about credible?
Did you ever site a source for your outrageous claim regarding Robert E. Lee ordering Union officers shot on sight?
Now's your chance Magoo...______________________________


----------



## Wez (Dec 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Cato Institute and the OC Register are not reputable sources?
> 
> https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/california-more-welfare-state-most-countries-europe


Let's go slowly because you  seem to be having comprehension problems.  Nothing you have cited so far on this topic, OC Reg., the author Tanner or your Cato link, has cited a single source for their claims.

You claim CA spends 40% of it's Rev. on welfare, can you show me where you came up with that?

http://www.ebudget.ca.gov/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Let's go slowly because you  seem to be having comprehension problems.  Nothing you have cited so far on this topic, OC Reg., the author Tanner or your Cato link, has cited a single source for their claims.
> 
> You claim CA spends 40% of it's Rev. on welfare, can you show me where you came up with that?
> 
> http://www.ebudget.ca.gov/


I did say that California spends 40% on welfare...I'll see if I can come up with the article for you.


This article was not an attempt to justify that number, but it is a conclusion from a study conducted by the folks at Cato.
THE SOURCE IS THE CATO INSTITUTE.
The second sentence in the article says as much.
Here according to Cato is how they reach their conclusions:
*Cato’s Resources & Outreach*
In an era of sound bites and partisanship, Cato remains dedicated to providing clear, thoughtful, and independent analysis on vital public policy issues.
Using all means possible — from blogs, Web features, informative direct mail, op-eds and TV appearances, to conferences, research reports, speaking engagements, and books —
Cato works vigorously to present citizens with incisive and understandable analysis.


----------



## Wez (Dec 11, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> I did say that California spends 40% on welfare...I'll see if I can come up with the article for you.
> 
> 
> This article was not an attempt to justify that number, but it is a conclusion from a study conducted by the folks at Cato.
> ...


Claiming CA spends 40% of it's Rev. on "welfare" is a shocking statistic, one worthy of verifiation, surely Cato or you can give us something to back it up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Despite our idiot nutter population...


There's always someone trying to drag a good man down, and in the nutters case they drag us way down . . . and back in time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's always someone trying to drag a good man down, and in the nutters case they drag us way down . . . and back in time.


There is only three things wrong with your one sentence, Good, Man and Us, they really don't apply.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Put the crack pipe down.


you poor thing. all this stuff going on, people making shitloads of dough, and you're sitting there crying about immigrants and welfare. you must enjoy it, because here you are in the greatest state in the union! the land of opportunity! if i'm on crack, i'm gonna keep smoking, because things are goooood! And i was happy to pay those many hundreds of thousands in taxes this year, believe me.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Yea, the article written by him didn't cite any sources.


Cato was previously known as The Charles Koch Foundation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> you poor thing. all this stuff going on, people making shitloads of dough, and you're sitting there crying about immigrants and welfare. you must enjoy it, because here you are in the greatest state in the union! the land of opportunity! if i'm on crack, i'm gonna keep smoking, because things are goooood! And i was happy to pay those many hundreds of thousands in taxes this year, believe me.


These nutters are just a bunch of whiners. Everyone knows to live here you will pay more for it. We are the leaders of the country and the world. Where California goes EVERYONE follows, always been that way and will continue to be that way. Did you see Gov. Brown on 60 minutes? He gets more respect around the world than our so-called president.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2017)

Wez said:


> Despite our idiot nutter population...


*You keep telling yourself, your spouse and your kids that and you are going to reap the results *
*of Lying to Them !*

*I set the standards for my off springs intellectual development well above any " State "*
*standards you and your fellow Libs use and are complacent with....*

*Based on the way you post and the tone you set I would hope your off spring have Independent *
*standards and steer well clear from your scale ....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2017)

espola said:


> It's more credible without that.


*Do you base YOUR credibility on the inclusion of your stated thefts and *
*selling of stolen property admission or the exclusion of it ?*

*We would really like to know !*


----------



## xav10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These nutters are just a bunch of whiners. Everyone knows to live here you will pay more for it. We are the leaders of the country and the world. Where California goes EVERYONE follows, always been that way and will continue to be that way. Did you see Gov. Brown on 60 minutes? He gets more respect around the world than our so-called president.


I feel kind of bad for them. Even with Trump in office, they seem so upset about this great state they live in. Waaah, too many immigrants!  Waaaahhh, too many welfare recipients. Bunch of f'in crybabies. They should move to Alabama or South Dakota.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> you poor thing. all this stuff going on, people making shitloads of dough, and you're sitting there crying about immigrants and welfare. you must enjoy it, because here you are in the greatest state in the union! the land of opportunity! if i'm on crack, i'm gonna keep smoking, because things are goooood! And i was happy to pay those many hundreds of thousands in taxes this year, believe me.


Yeah, yeah.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I feel kind of bad for them. Even with Trump in office, they seem so upset about this great state they live in. Waaah, too many immigrants!  Waaaahhh, too many welfare recipients. Bunch of f'in crybabies. They should move to Alabama or South Dakota.


Yeah, no doubt! Wanna see what lack of tax revenue does for a state go to Alabama, Mississippi or one of those other "red states" . . . but then again, these guys "think" they would enjoy a more "rustic" life . . . until they find out the truth of it.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, no doubt! Wanna see what lack of tax revenue does for a state go to Alabama, Mississippi or one of those other "red states" . . . but then again, these guys "think" they would enjoy a more "rustic" life . . . until they find out the truth of it.



*Blah...blah...blah....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2017)

*Whistleblower may be blowing the lid off of the CFPB this week*
Jazz Shaw Dec 12, 2017 9:21 AM
Top Pick





Making it up as they went along


----------



## Wez (Dec 12, 2017)

I guess LE isn't going to come up with a source for his claim that California spends 40% of its revenue on welfare.

... and he gets on e about the Civil War thing, hypocrites to the end.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2017)

Wez said:


> I guess LE isn't going to come up with a source for his claim that California spends 40% of its revenue on welfare.
> 
> ... and he gets on e about the Civil War thing, hypocrites to the end.









Dec 12, 2017



*Schooling in California is akin to a " Welfare " program.....so LE is spot on !*
*Now what Wez....let's see you argue otherwise with the poor performance*
*California schools show.*


*Overview of the California state budget*

Taxes and fees are projected to put about $82 billion into California's general fund for the fiscal year starting July 1. But at current rates, the state would spend about $22 billion more than that. The gap between revenue and spending plus the gap in the current fiscal year's budget and reserve funds adds up to the total deficit, now estimated at about $28 billion.


Closing the gap is made harder by several mandates. For example, voter-passed Proposition 98 requires that roughly 40% of all revenue go to elementary and secondary schools and community colleges. The requirement can be suspended by a two-thirds vote of the Legislature; otherwise that money is off limits to cutting. The state Constitution requires that interest on state debts, about $4 billion each year, be paid before anything else.

The federal government pays up to 80% of the cost of some health and welfare programs, but in return sets minimum levels of state payments. If the state cuts below those minimums, it loses federal money. Other federal laws require the state to spend money on everything from prisons to universities. All told, well over half of state spending is restricted in some fashion. Other big-ticket items don't have an immediate impact on the deficit. Most money for pensions for state retirees, for example, does not come out of the general fund.

The Times' choices for cutting spending, raising taxes or borrowing more money are based on proposals presented by Republicans and Democrats, the governor, members of the Legislature and outside groups. The amounts by which each would reduce the deficit come from the state Department of Finance and the state's nonpartisan legislative analyst. Some have considerable political support, others almost none.

*
*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Who are those dudes?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 13, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who are those dudes?


Its a colorized picture from the early 1900s of two civil war vets.


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Blue:  Sorry I killed your brother.
Grey:  Hell, I'm sorry I killed my other brother.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a colorized picture from the early 1900s of two civil war vets.


Cool.
Are you still working on your projects?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2017)

How many dead Americans are you fucking libs ok with?

Illegal Alien Found Guilty Of Murdering Family Of 5 While Committing Robbery So He Could Pay His Rent
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/24652/illegal-alien-found-guilty-murdering-family-5-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwj4tPbH0ojYAhVGOiYKHXG9Dw4QqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw1XXvNV9e4jWZAzuLKn_hUH&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2017)

I couldn't have said it better myself,

There Is Nothing More Despicable Than a Democrat
WILLIAM L. GENSERT
The Democrats are relentless.  They come at you from all angles, and they never stop, and they have absolutely no rules. 
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/there_is_nothing_more_despicable_than_a_democrat.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2017)

Preposterous ‘Breakfast Date Rape’ case shows the extremes of liberal hysteria
DECEMBER 14, 2017
For most crimes, liberals are the first to say that leniency should be shown and the accused should be given the benefit of every doubt. Except when i...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/preposterous_breakfast_date_rape_case_shows_the_extremes_of_liberal_hysteria.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2017)

What's not to love about this woman?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's not to love about this woman?
> View attachment 1795
> View attachment 1796


If you watched any of her show back in the day she was not quite the outdoors type. Everything they did outdoors it was apparent it was a first for her . . . then there was the staged (some would say fake) hunting expedition.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you watched any of her show back in the day she was not quite the outdoors type. Everything they did outdoors it was apparent it was a first for her . . . then there was the staged (some would say fake) hunting expedition.


People don't live in Alaska because they're not the outdoor type, much less Wasilla.  Back to your knitting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2017)

Israel Strikes Hamas Terrorist Targets After Gaza Rocket Fire
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2017/12/14/israel-strikes-hamas-terrorist-targets-gaza-rocket-fire/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjxz_GWzonYAhVBRCYKHZ_nB1oQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw3xdE11WSeT_STG9T3RCU5Z&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you watched any of her show back in the day she was not quite the outdoors type. Everything they did outdoors it was apparent it was a first for her . . . then there was the staged (some would say fake) hunting expedition.


Now that is some bullshit, did you ever see her interview around Thanksgiving? With the guy behind her killing turkeys? Just the fact that she is willing is all you need to know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that is some bullshit, did you ever see her interview around Thanksgiving? With the guy behind her killing turkeys? Just the fact that she is willing is all you need to know.
> 
> View attachment 1797t to
> View attachment 1798
> View attachment 1799


It is bullshit.  My wife grew up just North of the Heath's and went to Trapper Creek Elementary with young Sarah.  If you lived in that area at that time you were all about the outdoors.  Today there is a 4 lane highway running through that area that takes you up to Talkeetna, where my father in law lives, and beyond.  Like Economics, RFG2 is speaking of things he knows not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2017)

*Don't Ask What You Can Do for Your Country*
Ask what we can do without coercion.


https://fee.org/articles/dont-ask-what-you-can-do-for-your-country/

The 100th anniversary of John F. Kennedy’s birth has triggered multiple Camelot retrospectives. They seldom fail to credit him with inspiring rhetoric. And exhibit A is JFK’s most famous quote, from his inaugural address – “Ask not what your country can do for you – ask what you can do for your country.” However, while many find it inspirational, it has been put to more ominous use.

Kennedy’s speech and quote were inspired by a Kahlil Gibran article whose Arabic title translates as “The New Frontier.” It said “Are you a politician asking what your country can do for you, or a zealous one asking what you can do for your country? If you are the first, then you are a parasite; if the second, then you are an oasis in the desert.” But Kennedy dramatically altered its meaning.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 14, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


What's the story?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2017)

*Tavis Smiley Blasts PBS over Suspension: ‘Overreacted, Sloppy, Rush to Judgment’*
by John Nolte


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What's the story?


Pierre Auguste Renoir hang’n with some friends, circa 1900.
He’s seated far right, although the young dude on the left looks like he could be a ringer for a younger version of the French master. ( imho master of masters)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2017)

Hit the road Jack.

*Report: Paul Ryan considering retirement after the midterms*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> People don't live in Alaska because they're not the outdoor type, much less Wasilla.  Back to your knitting.


Ever been there? I have.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ever been there? I have.


Then you should know better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Then you should know better.


He should a lot of things.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Then you should know better.


How would you know one way or the other?


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ever been there? I have.


*You're still waiting for the medal....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2017)

Do the DACA kids realize they've been used?
DECEMBER 14, 2017
Democrats backed away from their threat to shut the government down if Congress didn't amnesty DACA recipients.  DACA recipients should get a clue the...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/do_the_daca_kids_realize_theyve_been_used.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ever been there? I have.


Have you spent a winter there Duck?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2017)

Where is the outrage, where are the protests, where is the media? I forgot the victim is white, nothing to see here. No social justice concern.

Commentary: I’m a law enforcement officer. What happened to Daniel Shaver was a crime.
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/12/14/commentary-im-a-law-enforcement-officer-what-happened-to-daniel-shaver-was-a-crime/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwimyI_wiYzYAhVM6yYKHRbFDnkQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw3mKiVDduL66AeoqFCM2EYH&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 15, 2017)

Lion Eyes said:


> Have you spent a winter there Duck?


 . . . and hibernate with the locals?


----------



## Wez (Dec 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is the outrage, where are the protests, where is the media? I forgot the victim is white, nothing to see here. No social justice concern.
> 
> Commentary: I’m a law enforcement officer. What happened to Daniel Shaver was a crime.
> 17 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/12/14/commentary-im-a-law-enforcement-officer-what-happened-to-daniel-shaver-was-a-crime/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwimyI_wiYzYAhVM6yYKHRbFDnkQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw3mKiVDduL66AeoqFCM2EYH&ampcf=1


Fake News


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ever been there? I have.


No.  You haven't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  You haven't.


My brother lives in Fairbanks, 60 below at times.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 15, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My brother lives in Fairbanks, 60 below at times.


Yikes, thatʻs up North.  No wonder.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2017)

Watch [GRAPHIC]: Israeli police shot, wounded Palestinian wearing suicide belt

That leg looks like it hurts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2017)

*Scrooge: Black Lives Matter Sez Boycott White Capitalism This Christmas*
8365 Comments


----------



## nononono (Dec 15, 2017)

Wez said:


> Fake News



*Really Wez.......?*

*What if that was someone you knew or God Forbid You !*

*



*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2017)

DACA Amnesty Chain Migration Would Exceed Four Years of U.S. Births
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/15/daca-amnesty-chain-migration-would-exceed-four-years-of-u-s-births/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2017)

Why not?


CBO REPORT: DACA AMNESTY WOULD COST AMERICAN TAXPAYERS $26 BILLION
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/15/cbo-report-daca-amnesty-would-cost-american-taxpayers-26-billion/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 16, 2017)

https://buff.ly/2omeobn


----------



## xav10 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://buff.ly/2omeobn


 Trotting out the “unaborted” to make a point? Cool move, Ricky!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Trotting out the “unaborted” to make a point? Cool move, Ricky!


Truth can be troubling for some.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://buff.ly/2omeobn


Just a clump of cells.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Trotting out the “unaborted” to make a point? Cool move, Ricky!


And?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Trotting out the “unaborted” to make a point? Cool move, Ricky!


Ponderable.


----------



## nononono (Dec 16, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Trotting out the “unaborted” to make a point? Cool move, Ricky!



*Not understanding Rick's point....rather dumb as usual of you !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2017)

The left is full of good ideas, no matter how many are killed.

Philly banning bulletproof glass for shop owners can’t possibly end badly, right?
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2017/12/16/philly-banning-bulletproof-glass-shop-owners-cant-possibly-end-badly-right/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjX3JaglpHYAhWi54MKHUFcCCYQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw2OVBCoYKeBoEcBtlJUcN7M&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2017)

Boy, he was/is a piece of shit.

Obama administration undermined anti-Hezbollah task force to help secure Iran nuke deal, report says
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/12/17/obama-administration-undermined-anti-hezbollah-task-force-to-help-secure-iran-nuke-deal-report-says.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwiglL3K0ZLYAhWGSiYKHR7gCmkQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3grMXS4PgHWvjsZtjcFZwv&ampcf=1


----------



## Wez (Dec 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a clump of cells.


Did God put that clump of cells in the Mother?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2017)

This POS has set back my people decades, did I mention what an anti-American cock he is?

Question of the day,
Is he more angry that he is 1/2 white? Or is he more angry that he is 1/2 black.
Let us ponder.
Anyway, he is gone,
*Politico: Obama let Hezbollah run cocaine into the US for Iran deal — and more*
Ed Morrissey Dec 18, 2017 10:01 AM
Top Pick





Cassandra


----------



## Wez (Dec 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did I mention what an anti-American cock I am?


We know already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> We know already.


Why are you starting already?
It is Christmas you know.


----------



## Wez (Dec 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you starting already?
> It is Christmas you know.


You'll be ok Snowflake.


----------



## Wez (Dec 18, 2017)

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/365401-sarah-palins-son-arrested-charged-with-burglary-assault

*Palin’s son arrested on burglary and assault charges*

_At the time of the 2016 arrest, Sarah Palin faced backlash for tying her son’s charges to former President Obama’s treatment of veterans, accusing the former president of not providing proper care for veterans. _


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/365401-sarah-palins-son-arrested-charged-with-burglary-assault
> 
> *Palin’s son arrested on burglary and assault charges*
> 
> _At the time of the 2016 arrest, Sarah Palin faced backlash for tying her son’s charges to former President Obama’s treatment of veterans, accusing the former president of not providing proper care for veterans. _


Nothing you post will negate the fact that the leftists are a bunch of pervs, HRC lost, Trump is your president and this tax bill is coming to town.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wez said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/365401-sarah-palins-son-arrested-charged-with-burglary-assault
> 
> *Palin’s son arrested on burglary and assault charges*
> 
> _At the time of the 2016 arrest, Sarah Palin faced backlash for tying her son’s charges to former President Obama’s treatment of veterans, accusing the former president of not providing proper care for veterans. _


She’s an embarrassment who stands perfectly for the new right wing. Teen pregnancy, public brawling, criminal children, perfect leader for the right.


----------



## Wez (Dec 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing you post will negate the fact that the leftists are a bunch of pervs, HRC lost, Trump is your president and this tax bill is coming to town.
> Merry Christmas.


----------



## Wez (Dec 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> She’s an embarrassment who stands perfectly for the new right wing. Teen pregnancy, public brawling, criminal children, perfect leader for the right.


Nutter Viagra.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> She’s an embarrassment who stands perfectly for the new right wing. Teen pregnancy, public brawling, criminal children, perfect leader for the right.


She hasn't ran for anything since 2008, get over her.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She hasn't ran for anything since 2008, get over her.


Ok


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2017)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 147893, member: 1585"This POS has set back my people decades, did I mention what an anti-American cock he is?

Question of the day,
Is he more angry that he is 1/2 white? Or is he more angry that he is 1/2 black.
*Nope....has nothing at all to do with genetic make up, has everything to*
*do with WHO influenced him in his Intellectual/developmental years !!!!!*
Let us ponder.
Anyway, he is gone,
*Politico: Obama let Hezbollah run cocaine into the US for Iran deal — and more*
Ed Morrissey Dec 18, 2017 10:01 AM
Top Pick





Cassandra

/QUOTE


*If you look up " Waste Product " in the Dictionary it states : See Barry Soetoro !*

*He had a chance to reroute the inner city Youth into massive Intellectual Development*
*programs and he wasted it ! *
*Literally wasted it !*


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2017)

Wez said:


>



*If you look at the image very closely you can see " Spread shirt " on the image.....*
*It is soooo fitting when the " r " is dropped from the second word....*
*It describes Wez to a T. And the best thing about it ?*
*He doesn't even know it was there !*
*Wez....Wez....Wez.....*
*It's so easy with you.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2017)

xav10 said:


> She’s an embarrassment who stands perfectly for the new right wing. Teen pregnancy, public brawling, criminal children, perfect leader for the right.


*Who's kid is worse ?*

*Sen Tim Kaine's*

*or *

*( Past ) Gov Sarah Palin's *

*Both involved in FAILED Presidential campaigns !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2017)

This is NBC,

*Chris Matthews 9th Staffer Accused of Misconduct at NBC…

…Network Still Investigating **Itself***
by John Nolte1098


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is NBC,
> 
> *Chris Matthews 9th Staffer Accused of Misconduct at NBC…*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2017/12/18/nbc-still-investigating-chris-matthews-9th-staffer-accused-misconduct/*
> ...



*My God !*

*Tingle down his Pants is going Down !!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2017)

Yep, you libs keep offering these illegals benefits and this is what you get.

10 Illegal Aliens Found Dead During Recent Texas Freeze
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/12/19/10-illegal-aliens-found-dead-recent-texas-freeze/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjgoa7vrZfYAhVBSyYKHYBqC6EQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2KO4usbHiers1oBt9M2ADE&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2017)

1-in-5 Illegal Aliens Would Go on Food Stamps After Amnesty, Says CBO
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/19/r1-in-5-illegal-aliens-would-go-on-food-stamps-after-amnesty-says-cbo/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjgoa7vrZfYAhVBSyYKHYBqC6EQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw3XL2cMXnYx9_4aadGlAHws&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2017)

Islamic Preacher: Men Without Beards Cause Men To Have 'Indecent Thoughts'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/24872/islamic-preacher-men-without-beards-cause-men-have-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjv8rvrrpfYAhUryoMKHeBTAWYQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw2h2YlVgKx4vLji-GU4MJWn&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Did God put that clump of cells in the Mother?


Aren't you still a clump of cells?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2017)

*Population Controls Are Ill-Advised and Inhumane*
If we use policy to control population size, who will decide what the correct number of humans is?

[URL]https://fee.org/articles/population-controls-are-ill-advised-and-inhumane/https://fee.org/articles/population-controls-are-ill-advised-and-inhumane/[/URL]

For thousands of years, population control meant violence. War, famine, disease, and genocide served as the primary powers that nature and the state could wield to limit the expansion of the world’s human footprint. *However, medical and cultural advances, such as readily available birth control and women’s liberation significantly changed the conversation around not only the ethics of population expansion, but also the available means of curbing it.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2017)

*Population Growth Fears*

In his 1968 book, _The Population Bomb_, bioethicist Paul Ehrlich outlined a doomsday scenario with predictions that the world’s population would increase to a point where all natural resources would be consumed, causing massive upheaval across the globe. *More recently, researcher Travis Rieder, at the Berman Institute of Bioethics, argues that humans have a moral responsibility to limit the birth of children to protect the environmental stability of our planet. *(Regardless of what Wez says about who said the aforementioned as he ignored Snopes, FEE, and the You Tube videos perfect agreement as to what was said and by whom.   Wait for it........LOL)


----------



## Wez (Dec 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Aren't you still a clump of cells?


We all are, and much more.  More alien life in us than human.


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Islamic Preacher: Men Without Beards Cause Men To Have 'Indecent Thoughts'
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/24872/islamic-preacher-men-without-beards-cause-men-have-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjv8rvrrpfYAhUryoMKHeBTAWYQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw2h2YlVgKx4vLji-GU4MJWn&ampcf=1




*Men Without Beards Cause Men To Have 'Indecent Thoughts*


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> We all are, and much more.  More alien life in us than human.




*Your Killing it Wez......*
*" We all are, and much more.  *
*More alien life in us than human. "*

*




*

*Wez's Alien heritage.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> We all are, and much more.  More alien life in us than human.


Then let's let the clumps live.


----------



## Wez (Dec 19, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Then let's let the clumps live.


Not your decision, it's the host.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not your decision, it's the host.


Totally their deci$ion too.  No mandate$ for non-host.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

Adam Schiff now goofing around in the Wall Street Journal
DECEMBER 20, 2017
The Wall Street Journal does itself no favors publishing Schiff's screed.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/adam_schiff_now_goofing_around_in_the_wall_street_journal.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

What do you libs think about the anointed one? 
Just about as Anti-American as I thought.
Talk about a shit stain. 



Obama protected Hezbollah drug ring to save Iran nukes deal
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://nypost.com/2017/12/18/obama-protected-hezbollah-drug-ring-to-save-iran-nukes-deal/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiV-5iZzpjYAhVI0YMKHZ6DDoMQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0qii3eLUmp2OT3plOMp1PA&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

10 Most Mortifying Media Moments of '17...
https://news.grabien.com/story-montage-10-most-mortifying-media-moments-2017


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

CYA fail! Ben Rhodes counter-punches Politico's Obama bombshell & knocks HIMSELF out
https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2017/12/19/cya-fail-ben-rhodes-counter-punches-politicos-obama-bombshell-knocks-himself-out/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

*Doesn't look like the Dems are in for a Very Merry Christmas Season.*


*Cave: Dems fold on DREAM pledge, won’t demand amnesty as part of year-end funding bill*
Allahpundit Dec 19, 2017 10:41 PM





“I had Nancy Pelosi tell me to my face that she would get this done by the end of the year


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

What a bunch of Snowflakes, no wonder the kids are so fucked up these days,

FIRST DAUGHTERS FLARE-UP
*Ivanka Trump angers parents by making unannounced high school visit*
*Kids look miserable, don't they?
How dare she go talk to a bunch of minorities.




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

MAGA,
All sorts of good news today.
Report: Planned Parenthood closed 32 clinics in 2017
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/12/20/report-planned-parenthood-closed-32-clinics-in-2017


----------



## Wez (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2017)

Wez said:


> Not your decision, *it's the host*.


*That's a FACT !*

*And do not pressure the women into a decision they will regret later*
*in life.......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2017)

QUOTE="Wez, post: 148344, member: 6"








*Striking resemblance with your avatar and your recent photo above...Hmmm.*








/QUOTE

*If you need some help cleaning up that cesspool Wez....here's a link below......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAGA,
> All sorts of good news today.
> Report: Planned Parenthood closed 32 clinics in 2017
> http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/12/20/report-planned-parenthood-closed-32-clinics-in-2017


No more population control


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

What did the bitch think was going to happen?
*COPS: Man slugs girlfriend after last chocolate chip cookie is eaten...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2017)

More snow,
Students Turn Backs on DeVos During Commencement Speech


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 20, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did the bitch think was going to happen?
> *COPS: Man slugs girlfriend after last chocolate chip cookie is eaten...*


Feral humans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2017)

Finally, someone who understands my struggles,

Man with world's largest penis now registered disabled...
Man with world's largest penis now registered disabled...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2017)

UH OH,
*Report: Sessions Orders DOJ to Re-Examine Evidence in Uranium One Investigation*

NBC reports that Attorney General Jeff Sessions has ordered DOJ prosecutors to interview the FBI agents who investigated possible corruption in the Uranium One deal and its players’ links to the Clinton Foundation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2017)

BADASS Nikki Haley TROUNCES Muslim diplomat calling the US a 'BULLY' over
https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2017/12/21/badass-nikki-haley-trounces-muslim-diplomat-calling-the-us-a-bully-over-jerusalem-vote/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2017)

Oh the left,

Ben Rhodes May Have Just Won the Most Tasteless Tweet of 2017
Christine Rousselle


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2017)

*Congress to DoJ: The Obama administration did what with Hezbollah?*
Ed Morrissey Dec 21, 2017 12:01 PM
Top Pick





Sunlight


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2017)

What do you think? How many more should we let in to ruin our country?

DOJ Releases New Numbers: One-in-Five Federal Prisoners Are Foreign Born, Most Illegal Aliens 
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2017/12/21/doj-releases-new-numbers-oneinfive-federal-prisoners-are-foreign-born-n2425834
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2017)

*I believe this would be the end of the democrats, forever.*
*With a Palin kicker*

*Too good to check: Steve Bannon thinking of running for president in 2020?*
Allahpundit Dec 21, 2017 4:41 PM
Top Pick





Soon


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

Get the fuck out, Jorge.

Jorge Ramos Says He's Now Having 'Worst Time' of His Life in USA...
https://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/latino/kathleen-krumhansl/2017/12/20/jorge-ramos-says-hes-now-having-worst-time-his-life-us


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

Finally some truth, now that the kenyan is gone we get the real numbers on illegal alien criminals crime, sendemallback.com.
Merry Christmas

Departments of Justice and Homeland Security Release Data on Incarcerated Aliens—94 Percent of All Confirmed Aliens in DOJ Custody Are Unlawfully ...
Department of Justice (.gov) › opa › dep...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/departments-justice-and-homeland-security-release-data-incarcerated-aliens-94-percent-all&ved=0ahUKEwjC69egzZ3YAhUGJCYKHczQCK8QFgglMAA&usg=AOvVaw3LPAEA_WuKEA3YmZBqzb-s


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get the fuck out, Jorge.
> 
> Jorge Ramos Says He's Now Having 'Worst Time' of His Life in USA...
> https://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/latino/kathleen-krumhansl/2017/12/20/jorge-ramos-says-hes-now-having-worst-time-his-life-us


Did he hurt your feelings, snowflake?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Did he hurt your feelings, snowflake?


I think the article was about Whore-hay's feelings.
The sheriff just pointed out the fact that he can Feliz Navidad south of the border.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 22, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwiem8_q7Z3YAhXDzFQKHasFCPsQFgg-MAQ&url=https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/20/us/cliven-bundy-mistrial.html&usg=AOvVaw31J4JovE0DGYleO-nuh3v8


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the article was about Whore-hay's feelings.
> The sheriff just pointed out the fact that he can Feliz Navidad south of the border.


I think the journalist’s expression of his observations and feelings was tough for you snowflakes to bear. Did you take it personally?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I think the journalist’s expression of his observations and feelings was tough for you snowflakes to bear. Did you take it personally?


"If you dont luv it, leave it"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Did he hurt your feelings, snowflake?


You know better than that, I think Trump has killed his dream.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know better than that, I think Trump has killed his dream.


His dream was probably to be a top network journalist in the USA, which he is. His nightmare is being told by a president and his followers that he doesn’t belong here. You should know that.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "If you dont luv it, leave it"


Then why did you stick around during the 8 years of the Obama administration? You loved it, that’s why, while you were bitching. Just like Jorge.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Then why did you stick around during the 8 years of the Obama administration? You loved it, that’s why, while you were bitching. Just like Jorge.


Because it's our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> His dream was probably to be a top network journalist in the USA, which he is. His nightmare is being told by a president and his followers that he doesn’t belong here. You should know that.


If he hates it so and feels like he doesn't belong and people aren't being nice to him, then he is free to go back to where he came.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he hates it so and feels like he doesn't belong and people aren't being nice to him, then he is free to go back to where he came.


As are we all. Surprised you guys didn’t head back during the Obama years. How much longer than 34 years has your family been here? You guys really are snowflakes...I think you’re jealous of him!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> As are we all. Surprised you guys didn’t head back during the Obama years. How much longer than 34 years has your family been here? You guys really are snowflakes...I think you’re jealous of him!


Did that make any sense to you when you typed it?


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Did that make any sense to you when you typed it?


Still does after I re-read it.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Still does after I re-read it.


Well doesn't that say it all.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Well doesn't that say it all.


Say what all, nimrod?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> As are we all. Surprised you guys didn’t head back during the Obama years. How much longer than 34 years has your family been here? You guys really are snowflakes...I think you’re jealous of him!


Over a hundred more than that ingrate.
Just jealous of all the free shit that is provided him and his extended, extended illegal family.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Over a hundred more than that ingrate.
> Just jealous of all the free shit that is provided him and his extended, extended illegal family.


Free shit? Why would he need that he probably makes a helluva lot more than you do. I’m thinking that’s why you’re so jealous. Why are you picking on him? Cuz he vented about being treated like shit because the new president called Mexican immigrants rapists?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Free shit? Why would he need that he probably makes a helluva lot more than you do. I’m thinking that’s why you’re so jealous. Why are you picking on him? Cuz he vented about being treated like shit because the new president called Mexican immigrants rapists?


Lot of truth in that statement.


_“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people_


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lot of truth in that statement.
> 
> 
> _“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people_


yup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

xav10 said:


> yup.


*Departments of Justice and Homeland Security Release Data on ...*
https://www.justice.gov/.../departments-justice-and-homeland-security-release-data-inc...


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Departments of Justice and Homeland Security Release Data on ...*
> https://www.justice.gov/.../departments-justice-and-homeland-security-release-data-inc...


You gotta see the recent interview between a Dutch reporter and our idiot Ambassador to Holland.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

TERROR BUST SAN FRANCISCO

Public execution should take care of this shit.
It's a good thing I'm not running things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

*Here’s Tucker Carlson’s handy list of 100 racist things from 2017. Is your favorite on the list? *
https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2017/12/22/heres-tucker-carlsons-handy-list-of-100-racist-things-from-2017-is-your-favorite-on-the-list/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

*Pelosi Confused: Illegal Migrants ‘Embody The Best of Our Nation’*
3046 Comments


----------



## xav10 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Here’s Tucker Carlson’s handy list of 100 racist things from 2017. Is your favorite on the list? *
> https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2017/12/22/heres-tucker-carlsons-handy-list-of-100-racist-things-from-2017-is-your-favorite-on-the-list/


Don’t tell me you like that smarmy preppy a-hole. Even his name gets on my nerves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2017)

Best ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 23, 2017)

I know this isn't news for anyone paying attention.

Obama Was a State Sponsor of Terror
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Obama gave aid and comfort to terrorist groups and their state sponsors from the day he was sworn in, to the point of actual criminality.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/obama_was_a_state_sponsor_of_terror.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 23, 2017)

HMMMMMM,

Baby Born at 28 Weeks Defies Odds, Now Thriving as Bilingual Toddler
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/22/baby-born-28-weeks-defies-odds/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi1r8WZmKDYAhVTxCYKHXxyAzsQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0HKhI97kDaAFtjCFaqtHwr&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 23, 2017)

‘Orwellian’: London Assembly Votes to ‘Arrest and Prosecute’ Pro-Life Christians
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/12/23/orwellian-london-assembly-votes-arrest-prosecute-pro-life-campaigners/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi1r8WZmKDYAhVTxCYKHXxyAzsQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw3rXdOhFmql27yQPW7PL1rT&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Orwellian’: London Assembly Votes to ‘Arrest and Prosecute’ Pro-Life Christians
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/12/23/orwellian-london-assembly-votes-arrest-prosecute-pro-life-campaigners/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi1r8WZmKDYAhVTxCYKHXxyAzsQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw3rXdOhFmql27yQPW7PL1rT&ampcf=1


*“illiberal”.  *Who knew?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2017)

Yet Wells’ and Orwell’s views on science’s potential did in the end contrast sharply. As Wells saw it, scientific habits of mind were precisely what was needed to rationalize the political order of the world. For Orwell, by contrast, purely scientific ways of thinking left human beings vulnerable to deception and manipulation, sowing seeds of totalitarianism. There is much to hope for from science, but a truly reasonable outlook places equal emphasis on science’s limitations.--R. Gunderman


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

Ann Coulter: 'Let's Start by Deporting the DREAMers!'
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/immigration/2017/12/25/ann-coulter-lets-start-by-deporting-the-dreamersann-coulter-lets-start-by-deporting-the-dreamers/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj5-eLW3qfYAhUGMyYKHdjHC98QqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0NiPHmFS5xBhiPs--Nj50o&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 1852
> 
> Ann Coulter: 'Let's Start by Deporting the DREAMers!'
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/immigration/2017/12/25/ann-coulter-lets-start-by-deporting-the-dreamersann-coulter-lets-start-by-deporting-the-dreamers/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj5-eLW3qfYAhUGMyYKHdjHC98QqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0NiPHmFS5xBhiPs--Nj50o&ampcf=1


"It has to be said that many of the legal and illegal low-wage workers, they’re incredibly hard workers, they’re really nice people, and it occurred to me … that I actually like all of the illegal immigrants except the DREAMers. They’re the ones I want deported first because they’re the activists. They’re the obnoxious ones. They’re the ones who go to congressional offices and stamp their feet and say, “How dare you not rush to grant us amnesty?” Whereas the other illegals don’t have the time to be protesting; they’re busy working, being polite, being so friendly and nice and saying, “Merry Christmas.”"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 1852
> 
> Ann Coulter: 'Let's Start by Deporting the DREAMers!'
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/immigration/2017/12/25/ann-coulter-lets-start-by-deporting-the-dreamersann-coulter-lets-start-by-deporting-the-dreamers/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj5-eLW3qfYAhUGMyYKHdjHC98QqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0NiPHmFS5xBhiPs--Nj50o&ampcf=1


She sells books, i.e. her ideas and you believe them. She has no more idea than the corner drunk, only difference is she knows how to sell books, tell so-called conservatives about what to fear and who to blame.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "It has to be said that many of the legal and illegal low-wage workers, they’re incredibly hard workers, they’re really nice people, and it occurred to me … that I actually like all of the illegal immigrants except the DREAMers. They’re the ones I want deported first because they’re the activists. They’re the obnoxious ones. They’re the ones who go to congressional offices and stamp their feet and say, “How dare you not rush to grant us amnesty?” Whereas the other illegals don’t have the time to be protesting; they’re busy working, being polite, being so friendly and nice and saying, “Merry Christmas.”"


Ahhhh, isn't that cute, all ya all like the ones that know their place (in your opinion) not the ones that stand up for their rights and want to be recognized by the country they love, the only one they've ever known . . . now if you could just get the other groups to fall in line.


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ahhhh, isn't that cute, all ya all like the ones that know their place (in your opinion) not the ones that stand up for their rights and want to be recognized by the country they love, the only one they've ever known . . . now if you could just get the other groups to fall in line.


"Those uppity Dreamers!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ahhhh, isn't that cute, all ya all like the ones that know their place (in your opinion) not the ones that stand up for their rights and want to be recognized by the country they love, the only one they've ever known . . . now if you could just get the other groups to fall in line.


Not my pralem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

espola said:


> "Those uppity Dreamers!"


Who is at fault for the illegal criminals being here?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "It has to be said that many of the legal and illegal low-wage workers, they’re incredibly hard workers, they’re really nice people, and it occurred to me … that I actually like all of the illegal immigrants except the DREAMers. They’re the ones I want deported first because they’re the activists. They’re the obnoxious ones. They’re the ones who go to congressional offices and stamp their feet and say, “How dare you not rush to grant us amnesty?” Whereas the other illegals don’t have the time to be protesting; they’re busy working, being polite, being so friendly and nice and saying, “Merry Christmas.”"


Reminds ne of when the illegals were protesting in La with the Mexican flag over an upside down American flag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

We really need to keep an eye on the chicoms.

*China to Overtake U.S. Economy IN 15 YEARS...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

The Feds, what a difference a President makes.

*SHOCK: Federal agents found fetuses in body broker's warehouse...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

*Politico: California Dems face sexual-harassment meltdown*
Ed Morrissey Dec 26, 2017 2:01 PM
Top Pick





“We have rapists in this building. We have molesters among us.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

Hollywood’s 9 Most Hideous Feminist Sex Abuse Enablers of 2017


Here are the worst left-wing feminist sex abuse-enablers and monsters of 2017 — including Mika Brzezinski, Meryl Streep, Gloria Allred, and Lisa Bloom.

by John Nolte42


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hollywood’s 9 Most Hideous Feminist Sex Abuse Enablers of 2017
> 
> 
> Here are the worst left-wing feminist sex abuse-enablers and monsters of 2017 — including Mika Brzezinski, Meryl Streep, Gloria Allred, and Lisa Bloom.
> ...



*Those three women look like there in pain........*
*I wonder why that is....?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ahhhh, isn't that cute, all ya all like the ones that know their place (in your opinion) not the ones that stand up for their rights and want to be recognized by the country they love, the only one they've ever known . . . now if you could just get the other groups to fall in line.


One of these days Mexico will wake up and notice how geographically blessed they are.  They should have a dream for their country.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She sells books, i.e. her ideas and you believe them. She has no more idea than the corner drunk, only difference is she knows how to sell books, tell so-called conservatives about what to fear and who to blame.


We know who to blame. And it's not them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

nononono said:


> *Those three women look like there in pain........*
> *I wonder why that is....?*


They haven't been fucked by a real man, evah.
*Tony Montana You Haven't Been Fucked In A Year GIF - Scarface ...*
▶ 0:02
https://tenor.com/.../scarface-scarface-quotes-tony-montana-tony-m


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> One of these days Mexico will wake up and notice how geographically blessed they are.  They should have a dream for their country.


Maybe when Trump is done fixing this country, mexico can hire him to fix theirs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2017)

Not their best and brightest,

*Illegal Migrant Mother Murdered Newborn Baby Girl in Texas on Christmas Weekend*
93 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2017)

CBO: AT LEAST 4.5M ANCHOR BABIES IN U.S.
http://www.breitbart.com/author/john-binder/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2017)

Can you believe this shit?

Life In The U.S. Isn’t Easy, But Refugees Still Believe In The American Dream
https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5a39382ae4b04b6c36f55315?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2017)

Some real winners in here, 
you people don't have much to look forward to I fear.

*Where Are They Now? Seven Members of Hillary Clinton’s Camp One Year Later*

It has been just over a year since the Hillary Clinton camp, so confident that it would steamroll into the White House, was, instead, crushed by then-candidate Donald Trump. Reading about the Clinton team’s various exploits during the last year, one may be thankful that she is not running the country.

by Adam Shaw620


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2017)

* 
*
*GALLUP: Obama, Hillary Retain Most Admired Titles...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2017)

Finally, something she is good at, besides lying.
*Hillary fans go berserk over Vanity Fair video encouraging her to take up knitting*
Allahpundit Dec 27, 2017 5:01 PM
Top Pick





“Cheers to you, Hillary!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2017)

What a pussy,






*Prince Harry Ditches Boxing Day Shoot to Please ‘Hunt-Hating’ Fiancee*
3935 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2017)

Wisconsin middle school caught brainwashing young adolescents into guilt with 'privilege test'
DECEMBER 27, 2017
They didn't do anything wrong, but they promise they won't do it again.  Not as blatantly, at least.  Another government school has been caught brainw...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/wisconsin_middle_school_caught_brainwashing_young_adolescents_into_guilt_with_privilege_test.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2017)

Savor the irony: 3 sanctuary cities sue feds for lapses in adding names to gun background check database
DECEMBER 27, 2017
 How stupid do the Democrats running these big cities think we are?
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/savor_the_irony_3_sanctuary_cities_sue_feds_for_lapses_in_adding_names_to_gun_background_check_database.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2017)

*Joy Villa: I reported Corey Lewandowski to the police for slapping my ass*
*Who wouldn't?

*
Allahpundit Dec 27, 2017 8:01 PM





“I just spoke with the detective and it officially qualifies as sexual assault.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2017)

Huma’s Cousin Convicted of Fraud, Deleted Emails; Partnered With Russian Businessman
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25190/humas-cousin-convicted-fraud-deleted-emails-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiS0bnpoa7YAhWDJiYKHeOIDTkQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw077zSfqQltUB8kwIAwJ-Xz&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They haven't been fucked by a real man, evah.
> *Tony Montana You Haven't Been Fucked In A Year GIF - Scarface ...*
> ▶ 0:02
> https://tenor.com/.../scarface-scarface-quotes-tony-montana-tony-m


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2017)

*I think she's Lying and some money found it's way into a Bank account ...............*


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2017)

*She didn't even file the Police report that night....she waited.*
*And the so called witness is anonymous......How convenient.*

*I'll bet there are cameras and they are being reviewed.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2017)

*Camera angles and cropping photos sure make a difference don't they ?*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2017)

nononono said:


> *She didn't even file the Police report that night....she waited.*
> *And the so called witness is anonymous......How convenient.*
> 
> *I'll bet there are cameras and they are being reviewed.*


It's a weird one, she has been very pro Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

Lots of future Democrats

Anchor Baby Population in U.S. Exceeds One Year of American Births
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/28/anchor-baby-population-in-u-s-exceeds-one-year-of-american-births/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjWtKX4lq_YAhVKLyYKHQZJB5UQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw2acet_PDZNWtqF_l8lo-wE&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

12 Major Stories From 2017 That The Media Buried, Forgot, Or Ignored
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25183/12-major-stories-2017-media-buried-forgot-or-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiu2JKRmK_YAhXGNSYKHRfODV8QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3XmKUJwcnN7BHpnzrP-hbx&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

More Democrats

The Islamic Brew of Racism, Apartheid, and Slavery
EILEEN F. TOPLANSKY
In the court of public opinion, Islam gets away with murder.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/the_islamic_brew_of_racism_apartheid_and_slavery.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

Just like our friends in here.


The Left's Strategy: When All Else Fails, Return to Race Hatred
JAMES LEWIS
From college campuses to the campaign trail, the desperate left is reviving its favorite strategy to gather support.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/the_lefts_strategy_when_all_else_fails_return_to_race_hatred.html


----------



## xav10 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 12 Major Stories From 2017 That The Media Buried, Forgot, Or Ignored
> 11 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25183/12-major-stories-2017-media-buried-forgot-or-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiu2JKRmK_YAhXGNSYKHRfODV8QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3XmKUJwcnN7BHpnzrP-hbx&ampcf=1


Thanks for the story about the media that you got from the media, Joey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Thanks for the story about the media that you got from the media, Joey.


Sunlight is the best disinfectant.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's a weird one, she has been very pro Trump.


Some people aren't mindless nutters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people aren't mindless nutters.


Thank you, but you shouldn't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you, but you shouldn't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people aren't mindless nutters.


Found a picture of you playing golf with your favorite club,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed the similarities of liberals and radical muslims?




*As suspected, the horse poop package was a progressive response to the tax bill*
John Sexton Dec 26, 2017 3:31 PM





“What I did, I would like to compare to what Jesus did…”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Has anyone else noticed the similarities of liberals and radical muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Duck Dynasty guy again? The that claims to be the second coming.

 . . . and when you use more than one post to respond I know I gotcha.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the Duck Dynasty guy again? The that claims to be the second coming.
> 
> . . . and when you use more than one post to respond I know I gotcha.


You got nuttin, just like mueller.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You got nuttin, just like mueller.


Mueller already has a nice stringer started and if he keeps getting bigger fish, look out!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 29, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Mueller already has a nice stringer started and if he keeps getting bigger fish, look out!


Who's been charged with collusion?
How 'bout espionage?
Who made money off the Russian uranium deal?
Who paid for the "Trump dossier"?
Mueller will find the truth. Be careful what you wish for Duck.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You got nuttin, just like mueller.


Other than obstruction of justice, a bunch of secret meetings between team Trump and Russians, a bunch of lies about those meetings, a bunch of emails from Trump associates suggesting a unique closeness between Trumpers and Putin, a few indictments and a guilty plea concerning Trump insiders. So that nuttin, nut?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Other than obstruction of justice, a bunch of secret meetings between team Trump and Russians, a bunch of lies about those meetings, a bunch of emails from Trump associates suggesting a unique closeness between Trumpers and Putin, a few indictments and a guilty plea concerning Trump insiders. So that nuttin, nut?


Have you conceded  on the dossier thing yet? I am getting hungry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

*Trump: No help for DACA recipients without funding for the border wall*
2 hours
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2017/12/29/trump-no-help-for-daca-recipients-without-funding-for-the-border-wall


----------



## xav10 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you conceded  on the dossier thing yet? I am getting hungry.


It’s true, Joe. Like I said, we pick an outside date, like March 1, to see...otherwise we go Dutch.


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Has anyone else noticed the similarities of liberals and radical muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*YES !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It’s true, Joe. Like I said, we pick an outside date, like March 1, to see...otherwise we go Dutch.


Ok. So whatever is in the dossier is true and if it isn't I win.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok. So whatever is in the dossier is true and if it isn't I win.


Thats the way I read it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats the way I read it.


Money in the Bank, I wonder why the FBI and the DOJ won't release the info of the dossier to Congress? I think we all know the answer.


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok. So whatever is in the dossier is true and if it isn't I win.


*You've already Won....he needs to prepay and secure reservations ! *


----------



## xav10 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok. So whatever is in the dossier is true and if it isn't I win.


Anything significant in there is false, like the pissing hookers story, you win. If all significant facts are true, as appears to be the case, I win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

Two Americas

STATE DEPARTMENT RELEASES HUMA ABEDIN EMAILS FOUND ON ANTHONY WEINER’S LAPTOP

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/29/state-department-releases-huma-abedin-emails-found-on-anthony-weiners-laptop/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

MAGA

DHS: DEPORTATIONS OF ILLEGAL ALIENS INCREASE 37 PERCENT UNDER TRUMP
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/29/dhs-deportations-of-illegal-aliens-living-across-u-s-increase-37-percent-under-trump/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

COULTER: NO DACA AMNESTY ‘UNTIL THERE’S A WALL AND HELL FREEZES OVER’
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/29/ann-coulter-no-daca-amnesty-until-theres-a-wall-and-hell-freezes-over/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

SOCAL STILL SWAPPING RESIDENTS FOR ALIENS AT VERY FAST PACE
http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/12/29/socal-still-swapping-residents-for-aliens-at-very-fast-pace/

The big population changes were due to migration. SoCal’s resident population experienced a “net domestic outmigration” of 64,953 for the 12-month period, down from 86,367 for the prior period. About 85 percent of California’s outmigration was concentrated in the middle 20 percent income bracket and the next lower quintile. The Independent Institute Center on Entrepreneurial Innovation found that middle-class outmigration may be explained by California falling to the second-least economically free U.S. state, with a score below that of Mexico.

California’s illegal immigration for the 12-month period was about 96,860, relatively unchanged over the last 5 years. Of the 11.3 million illegal aliens in the U.S., at least  2.35 million live in California. Illegal immigration slowed in the first 9 months of 2017, but accelerated recently with the Trump administration’s negotiations to grant 700,000 Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA) recipients (or “Dreamers”) “lawful permanent residency” in exchange for a big border wall.

Giving “Dreamers” legal residency would make another 3.45 million of their relatives eligible for chain family migration. With California hosting 235,000, or 33 percent of “Dreamers,” such a deal would give another 1.15 million aliens family migration rights to immigrate to California, according to the Center for Immigration Studies (CIS). CIS estimates that 460,000, or about twice the number of “Dreamers,” would use chain migration to immigrate legally to California.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 30, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SOCAL STILL SWAPPING RESIDENTS FOR ALIENS AT VERY FAST PACE
> http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/12/29/socal-still-swapping-residents-for-aliens-at-very-fast-pace/
> 
> The big population changes were due to migration. SoCal’s resident population experienced a “net domestic outmigration” of 64,953 for the 12-month period, down from 86,367 for the prior period. About 85 percent of California’s outmigration was concentrated in the middle 20 percent income bracket and the next lower quintile. The Independent Institute Center on Entrepreneurial Innovation found that middle-class outmigration may be explained by California falling to the second-least economically free U.S. state, with a score below that of Mexico.
> ...


Our government in California is fat, expensive, and derelict.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Our government in California is fat, expensive, and derelict.


Love it or leave it, brother.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Love it or leave it, brother.


I love California, sister.
I was born and raised here.
My comment was directed at its bloated, and self serving government.


----------



## xav10 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love California, sister.
> I was born and raised here.
> My comment was directed at its bloated, and self serving government.


It’s kinda cool to be among a very small but vocal minority, I guess.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It’s kinda cool to be among a very small but vocal minority, I guess.


Conservatism is the new counter culture in California.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It’s kinda cool to be among a very small but vocal minority, I guess.


You mean white people? 
The tax payers? 
The conservatives?
The silent majority?
The moral majority?


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Love it or leave it, brother.


*No.....we will CHANGE it !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2017)

Christmas for Border Patrol Agents Proved Perilous, One Shot, More Fired Upon
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2017/12/30/christmas-border-patrol-agents-proved-perilous-one-shot-fired-upon/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj4pb_rtbLYAhUCQiYKHYpUAmsQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw08sk5WFY9MpZ2pN8Ccz573&ampcf=1


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2017)

xav10 said:


> It’s kinda cool to be among a very small but vocal minority, I guess.


Uneducated white male Republicans?


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2017)

espola said:


> Uneducated white male Republicans?


*That would be you Mr Spola ( Rhino ). Since you ain't got the balls to come out and*
*say you're a Democrat....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 30, 2017)

nononono said:


> *That would be you Mr Spola ( Rhino ). Since you ain't got the balls to come out and*
> *say you're a *Democrat....*


*Leftist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

The DOJ and FBI rot from the head down. So who's the head?
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
It's easy to blame Lynch, Comey, Mueller, and their underlings, but they are only the body of the rotting fish.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/12/the_doj_and_fbi_rot_from_the_head_down_so_whos_the_head.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

The one potential Census question that terrifies liberals
DECEMBER 31, 2017
Liberals usually love the Census.  Not so much in this case.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/the_potential_census_question_that_terrifies_liberals.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

US longevity and illegal immigration
DECEMBER 31, 2017
Government statistics do not yet collate (or so we are told) such salient aspects of the avalanche of “migrants,” “asylees” and “refugees” we are ente...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/12/us_longevity_and_illegal_immigration.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

Gallup Most Admired Poll: Melania Trump Beats Kate Middleton and Beyoncé
9 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/31/gallup-admired-poll-melania-trump-beats-kate-middleton-beyonce/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj0lLatuLTYAhVCSCYKHWQVCiAQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw2gHBjfHs_VKkLWbiOQHIHz&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

11 Outrageous Ways Federal Government Wasted $473 Billion in Taxpayer Money
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/12/31/11-outrageous-ways-federal-government-wasted-473-billion-in-taxpayer-money/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiet-Df9rTYAhUd0IMKHf2LCUsQqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw2wi0tr8Q3lwSa-HMnnm0k_&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

Here is your collusion, bitches.


WikiLeaks Drops Proof That NYTimes Colluded With Hillary Clinton
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25249/wikileaks-drops-proof-proves-nytimes-colluded-joseph-curl?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjlna_k-bTYAhXJ3SYKHUFUBwIQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw34mnJzkYYSdovgG5qLD3a0&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Conservatism is the new counter culture in California.


You aren't a conservative.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Uneducated white male Republicans?


Is that why Trump nominated DeVos to undermine public education, push for voucher systems that would take funds from public education and like to say not everyone needs to go to college, to grow their voter base?


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why Trump nominated DeVos to undermine public education, push for voucher systems that would take funds from public education and like to say not everyone needs to go to college, to grow their voter base?


If you look at professional polls that examine attitudes of Americans on various topics that include classification according to gender, age, race, education, political party, etc, you can see that uneducated white male Republicans stand out like a different culture from the rest of Americans.

For example -- https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2510


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> If you look at professional polls that examine attitudes of Americans on various topics that include classification according to gender, age, race, education, political party, etc, you can see that uneducated white male Republicans stand out like a different culture from the rest of Americans.
> 
> For example -- https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2510


It's a shame those numbers aren't receiving any coverage by the MSM. Congressmen and women might want to ponder some of those as well, apparently it's a squeaky wheel situation. We sure have some of those in here!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> If you look at professional polls that examine attitudes of Americans on various topics that include classification according to gender, age, race, education, political party, etc, you can see that uneducated white male Republicans stand out like a different culture from the rest of Americans.
> 
> For example -- https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2510


You people still believe in polls?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a shame those numbers aren't receiving any coverage by the MSM. Congressmen and women might want to ponder some of those as well, apparently it's a squeaky wheel situation. We sure have some of those in here!


The MSM has been stung by the numbers before.  Hence your denial and anger.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The MSM has been stung by the numbers before.  Hence your denial and anger.


....and Derangement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why Trump nominated DeVos to undermine public education, push for voucher systems that would take funds from public education and like to say not everyone needs to go to college, to grow their voter base?


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

DISGUSTING: Feminists Groups SILENT As Women Protest Real Oppression In Iran
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25254/disgusting-feminists-groups-silent-women-protest-emily-zanotti?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjB8f_rx7XYAhVG6yYKHTWQBDkQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw0xXECGjKHkfBJpyFKlnrWL&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why Trump nominated DeVos to undermine public education, push for voucher systems that would take funds from public education and like to say not everyone needs to go to college, to grow their voter base?


*Good Grief....you just further confirmed your struggles with the GED you eventually obtained...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The MSM has been stung by the numbers before.  Hence your denial and anger.


Too bad you seem to miss the point.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Too bad you seem to miss the point.



*Go Away Rat...You're a Lying Liberal Troll....*


----------



## xav10 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't a conservative.


Good point. Ricky is actually a radical reactionary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Good point. Ricky is actually a radical reactionary.


His type are apart of a small minority . . . they feel aggrieved.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

xav10 said:


> Good point. Ricky is actually a radical reactionary.


So now Good ole Americans are radicals? 
Your party is full of radicals, Obama took it way left and you are afraid to take it back to center left.
Bernadine dohrn, bill Ayers, the radical kenyan? The radical Kenyans wife?

Give up yet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So now Good ole Americans are radicals?
> Your party is full of radicals, Obama took it way left and you are afraid to take it back to center left.
> Bernadine dohrn, bill Ayers, the radical kenyan? The radical Kenyans wife?
> 
> Give up yet?


Who tells you such nonsense?  . . . and why do you believe it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2017)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who tells you such nonsense?  . . . and why do you believe it?


What is nonsense? Bill Ayers, Bernadine dohrn? 
These people killed people and they are on your side. The Kenyan is friends with them, what exactly is your point?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is nonsense? Bill Ayers, Bernadine dohrn?
> These people killed people and they are on your side. The Kenyan is friends with them, what exactly is your point?


You aren't only gullible you are willing to be their court jester, good luck with that.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is nonsense? Bill Ayers, Bernadine dohrn?
> These people killed people and they are on your side. The Kenyan is friends with them, what exactly is your point?


Now now, neither of them killed anybody and what on earth did Obama do as president that was in the least bit radical? The tea party formed as a radical opposition to his presidency.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Now now, neither of them killed anybody and what on earth did Obama do as president that was in the least bit radical? The tea party formed as a radical opposition to his presidency.


You need to read up on the weather underground.
List of Weatherman actions - Wikipedia
Wikipedia › wiki › List_of_Weatherman...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Weatherman_actions&ved=0ahUKEwiE_O2f67bYAhXEKiYKHbXuALkQFghfMAw&usg=AOvVaw24Tzhi2r359WEW2nQHZi0P


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Now now, neither of them killed anybody and what on earth did Obama do as president that was in the least bit radical? The tea party formed as a radical opposition to his presidency.


Tea Party, radical? You must have been drunk when you wrote that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2018)

This is what you get when you anoint a president rather than elect one.
Anointing a dumb fuck like the Kenyan was a costly mistake.

The Death of Academic Rigor
DAVID SOLWAY
The agenda of the academic left is to create a dumbed-down, alliterate and illiterate, and politically indoctrinated generation. 
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/the_death_of_academic_rigor.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His type are apart of a small minority . . . they feel aggrieved.


Me aggrieved?
Im blessed, amigo.

Have you seen my hair?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Me aggrieved?
> Im blessed, amigo.
> 
> Have you seen my hair?


Thinking of going another direction.
Feedback?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 1, 2018)

Diversity.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 1, 2018)

Gender neutral?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thinking of going another direction.
> Feedback?


Ah, the poodle mullet . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah, the poodle mullet . . .


It's a Rat tail permed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2018)

Leadership.

WATCH: Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu Responds To Iran Protests
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25272/watch-prime-minister-benjamin-netanyahu-responds-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjHrLrOgLjYAhVEwiYKHS0qDEkQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw393fGxnHjnXEO2k7tj6lFS&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2018)

Way to help your people Obama,

Record-High Baltimore Murder Rate Blamed On Lower Police Presence...
https://www.npr.org/2017/12/31/574824963/baltimore-residents-blame-record-high-murder-rate-on-lower-police-presence


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's a Rat tail permed.


Im thinking of going with the slickered back top and front with a feathered waterfall in back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im thinking of going with the slickered back top and front with a feathered waterfall in back.


Your kids will love it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

Anyone else have a similar question about this story?
Details, details.
*Gang BRUTALLY beats policewoman in Paris New Year attack...*
France NYE Chaos: 510 Arrests, 1,000 Cars Burned, Savage Attack on Policewoman Caught on Video…

…Shock Footage: Gang Kicks Officer on the Ground

Coming to a city near you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

Michelle Malkin’s 2018 Wish List: ‘The Wall, the Wall, the Wall’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

This is CNN,

*WATCH: CNN Promotes Using Drugs On Live TV During New Year's Eve Celebration *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

CDC?
CDC: Black men better fathers than white men - 1/2/18 January 2, 2018


----------



## Wez (Jan 2, 2018)

"We're "Pro-Life", but will run over our political opposition"....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> "We're "Pro-Life", but will run over our political opposition"....


Only if they are queer democrats, like you.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't only gullible you are willing to be their court jester, good luck with that.


*You are a certified Dumbass and the above post seals the deal....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2018)

Wez said:


> "We're "Pro-Life", but will run over our political opposition"....


Old news...
That went no where...
That would protect ALL drivers from asinine protesters that choose to wonder into traffic...
Happy New Year...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

Wait until Trump hears this,

New Planned Parenthood Annual Report Shows Increase in Excess Revenue
Lauretta Brown |


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is CNN,
> 
> *WATCH: CNN Promotes Using Drugs On Live TV During New Year's Eve Celebration *


If the gas mask fits...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If the gas mask fits...


Haven't hear much from the liberals in here about this, what do you people think about it?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Haven't hear much from the liberals in here about this, what do you people think about it?


I don’t think it matters. 1) CNN is not what the kids are watching and 2) marijuana is fully legal in colorado, where they made clear the story was based. “...we don’t burn our draft cards down on Main Street, cuz we like livin’ right and bein’ free...”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t think it matters. 1) CNN is not what the kids are watching and 2) marijuana is fully legal in colorado, where they made clear the story was based. “...we don’t burn our draft cards down on Main Street, cuz we like livin’ right and bein’ free...”


No, I mean about dope being legal in Ca.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I mean about dope being legal in Ca.


But your post was about the CNN story. I don’t care one way or the other about the legalization of weed. It’s been widely and easily available for 50 years. I hope it becomes a revenue-enhancer. Much better than killer cigarettes and alcohol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> But your post was about the CNN story. I don’t care one way or the other about the legalization of weed. It’s been widely and easily available for 50 years. I hope it becomes a revenue-enhancer. Much better than killer cigarettes and alcohol.


So you think the government needs more money to spend?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think the government needs more money to spend?


A profitable new industry should be good for everyone. At the Federal level, government runs at a big deficit which Trump is growing substantially. But our great state, with its fiscally responsible governor, will benefit from the additional tax revenues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Just what we need, more dummies.

Study: Nearly 25 Percent of DACA Illegal Aliens Are 'Functionally Illiterate' in English
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/01/02/study-nearly-25-percent-of-daca-illegal-aliens-are-functionally-illiterate-in-english/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiYyIbr4bvYAhUM6YMKHZ9xBaAQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw0GxvmYbPZyt_ovh1aNvK7U&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Egypt gets it,
 

Egypt Executes Four Jihadists over 2015 Bomb Attack
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/01/03/egypt-executes-four-jihadists-2015-bomb-attack/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiYyIbr4bvYAhUM6YMKHZ9xBaAQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw3OZgcTH8DVxqQoo5zqNJwB&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> A profitable new industry should be good for everyone. At the Federal level, government runs at a big deficit which Trump is growing substantially. But our great state, with its fiscally responsible governor, will benefit from the additional tax revenues.


Doesnt CA run at a deficit?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesnt CA run at a deficit?


not for the last few years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> not for the last few years.


So why is moon beam raising taxes?


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So why is moon beam raising taxes?


Which taxes is he raising?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> Which taxes is he raising?


Gas, registration


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gas, registration


CA has a massive highway system that's expensive to maintain, would be my guess.  I don't like taxes either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> CA has a massive highway system that's expensive to maintain, would be my guess.  I don't like taxes either.


Yeah, you are probably right, it couldn't be all the services the illegal alien criminals get, welfare, medical, education and incarceration.
Wise up you fool.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, you are probably right, it couldn't be all the services the illegal alien criminals get, welfare, medical, education and incarceration.
> Wise up you fool.


You're like a broken racist piece of shit record.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're like a broken racist piece of shit record.


Just the facts maam, just the facts.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the facts maam, just the facts.


You don't deal in facts, just hate, racism and bigotry, just like your boy dump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're like a broken racist piece of shit record.


Pretty funny how you go to your go to when you have no answer, fool.
You are old and tired, just like your arguments.
Don't worry, there is only 3-7 years of this left, do you think you can handle it?
I doubt it, you are testicularly  challenged, among other things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> You don't deal in facts, just hate, racism and bigotry, just like your boy dump.


So, we don't waste billions on illegal alien criminals that shouldn't be here?


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, we don't waste billions on illegal alien criminals that shouldn't be here?


I'm for legal immigration, not sure who you are arguing with...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm for legal immigration, not sure who you are arguing with...


Cool, so lets send the illegals back.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cool, so lets send the illegals back.


Write your Congressman.  I'm guessing they leave when people stop hiring them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> Write your Congressman.  I'm guessing they leave when people stop hiring them.


You don't think they would leave if we stopped paying for all their expenses?


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't think they would leave if we stopped paying for all their expenses?


If the premise is wrong....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> You don't deal in facts, just hate, racism and bigotry, just like your boy dump.


You people are just oooozing with hate since Nov 2016.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> If the premise is wrong....


Thereʻs the hook.  Been awhile.


----------



## Wez (Jan 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people are just oooozing with hate since Nov 2016.


Yes, but it's directed at our SCROTUS, not at wide swaths of people whose only crime was to be different then dump and his base.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

Hmmmmmm,
*FIRE AT CLINTON CHAPPAQUA HOUSE... DEVELOPING...** 
*
*Bedroom Blaze...*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hmmmmmm,
> *FIRE AT CLINTON CHAPPAQUA HOUSE... DEVELOPING...**
> *
> *Bedroom Blaze...*



Probably her ginormous dildo caught fire being she's a huge cunt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Probably her ginormous dildo caught fire being she's a huge cunt.


Not a good picture, I was thinking more along the lines of the rest of the evidence against her going up in smoke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2018)

*One Texas County Reports 52 Dead Migrants in 2017*
Maybe the left will quit luring these poor people to come to the USA for votes.






File Photo: Bob Price/Breitbart Texas
by Bob Price3 Jan 2018Falfurrias, TX74

3 Jan, 2018 3 Jan, 2018
*In 2017, the bodies or remains of 52 illegal aliens were found in one South Texas county. They died at the hands of human smugglers attempting to move them around the centrally-located U.S. Border Patrol checkpoint.*
“We had 52 people die in our county this year while trying to bypass the Falfurrias Checkpoint,” Brooks County Sheriff Benny Martinez told Breitbart Texas in a phone interview on Wednesday. “They die because these callous human smugglers have no regard for human life. These people are just cargo to them


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yes, but it's directed at our SCROTUS, not at wide swaths of people whose only crime was to be different then dump and his base.


I didn't know being different was a crime.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't think they would leave if we stopped paying for all their expenses?


It’s the old story. Arrest the dealer or the user? The hooker or the John? The employer who is a criminal for hiring the undocumented, or the immigrant? When the employers start going to jail, the undocumented will stop coming.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s the old story. Arrest the dealer or the user? The hooker or the John? The employer who is a criminal for hiring the undocumented, or the immigrant? When the employers start going to jail, the undocumented will stop coming.


It's an old story alright.  

6. Sanctuary state of California: SB 54 restricts the ability of state and local police in California to cooperate with U.S. Immigrations and Customs Enforcement, or ICE, agents. Beginning Jan. 1, law enforcement officers won’t be allowed to ask about someone’s immigration status or hold them for ICE agents, unless that person has been convicted of a crime. In addition, AB 291 prohibits landlords from reporting renters who are in the country illegally.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people are just oooozing with hate since Nov 2016.


Hold on to that as long as you can . . . a new date is looming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s the old story. Arrest the dealer or the user? The hooker or the John? The employer who is a criminal for hiring the undocumented, or the immigrant? When the employers start going to jail, the undocumented will stop coming.


As usual, you have things back to front.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hold on to that as long as you can . . . a new date is looming.


Yes it is.  Any predictions? lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank you Mr Obama....
BOOM: DOW 25,000!
Private sector adds 250K jobs in December...
_Job-cut announcements lowest since 1990..._ 
....without you we would have not had our new President and HIZ new terrific economy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

Wasn't really a secret, but at least they know they are fascists.

DNC Deputy Chairman Keith Ellison Proudly Endorses Antifa
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes it is.  Any predictions? lol


Should I simply fall back on Obama era right-wing rhetoric like nono liked to spout replacing Obama's name with Trump's? Sentiments always "Liked" or echoed in here from you and yours, but never disputed?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should I simply fall back on Obama era right-wing rhetoric like nono liked to spout replacing Obama's name with Trump's? Sentiments always "Liked" or echoed in here from you and yours, but never disputed?


Sniveling wont help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

MO BROOKS: AMNESTY ‘A BETRAYAL OF AMERICAN FAMILIES’
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/01/04/exclusive-mo-brooks-daca-amnesty-subversion-rule-law-betrayal-american-families/


----------



## xav10 (Jan 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's an old story alright.
> 
> 6. Sanctuary state of California: SB 54 restricts the ability of state and local police in California to cooperate with U.S. Immigrations and Customs Enforcement, or ICE, agents. Beginning Jan. 1, law enforcement officers won’t be allowed to ask about someone’s immigration status or hold them for ICE agents, unless that person has been convicted of a crime. In addition, AB 291 prohibits landlords from reporting renters who are in the country illegally.


You didn't mention all the employers who illegally give them jobs? ICE should ago after them. it's about that. But the feds won't do that...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You didn't mention all the employers who illegally give them jobs? ICE should ago after them. it's about that. But the feds won't do that...


I agree, did the Kenyan do that?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agree, did the Kenyan do that?


nope. trump did...that way he can blame the states while he protects businesses. trump is actually a big fan of immigrant labor...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> nope. trump did...that way he can blame the states while he protects businesses. trump is actually a big fan of immigrant labor...


Legal or illegal? There is quite a difference you know.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Legal or illegal? There is quite a difference you know.


I don’t think, from knowing more than one, including republicans, who have golfed with him, that he makes tells distinction. I would doubt very much that he would support immigration raids on businesses to corral undocumenteds and to arrest the employers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t think, from knowing more than one, including republicans, who have golfed with him, that he makes tells distinction. I would doubt very much that he would support immigration raids on businesses to corral undocumenteds and to arrest the employers.


Trump is a man child with very basic wants and needs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wasn't really a secret, but at least they know they are fascists.
> 
> DNC Deputy Chairman Keith Ellison Proudly Endorses Antifa
> Katie Pavlich


Progress


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should I simply fall back on Obama era right-wing rhetoric like nono liked to spout replacing Obama's name with Trump's? Sentiments always "Liked" or echoed in here from you and yours, but never disputed?


Oh?  Youʻve been holding back? Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Progress


Just in time too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sniveling wont help.


At least heʻs grown out of using the ignore button


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> At least heʻs grown out of using the ignore button


Progress.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> At least heʻs grown out of using the ignore button


I notice you and these others still apparently have nono on ignore, you just aren't able to admit it . . . but, then again, Trumpians don't cop to nothing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I notice you and these others still apparently have nono on ignore, you just aren't able to admit it . . . but, then again, Trumpians don't cop to nothing.


Nono has you wearing a skirt princess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nono has you wearing a skirt princess.


Husker wearing a skirt counts as news?
It iz the weekend you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 5, 2018)

Still No Justice For Kate Steinle, Illegal Alien Shooter Sentenced To Time Served For Gun Charge - Matt Vespa
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/01/05/kate-steinle-shooter-sentenced-n2430683?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj_kbHMnMLYAhXJ6YMKHaMDC3cQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw0YBxeA6Eml66zdePnX7cdP&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I notice you and these others still apparently have nono on ignore, you just aren't able to admit it . . . but, then again, Trumpians don't cop to nothing.


Idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Idiot.


Nice commentary, succinct, descriptive and right to the point . . . I can always tell when I hit a bone. You'll be OK, take two doses of vitamin E and call me in the morning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2018)

The Evil that Must Not Be Named on Campus
GEORGE HARBISON
Leopoldo López, leader of the Venezuelan opposition, and his alma mater Kenyon College's whitewash of socialism.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/the_evil_that_must_not_be_named_on_campus.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2018)

Who did this crook work for?

Illinois city runs out of other people's money
JANUARY 6, 2018
Decades of over-spending and over-taxing finally come home for the politicians responsible for the crisis.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/illinois_city_runs_out_of_other_peoples_money.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2018)

Just who are the 'DREAMers'?
JANUARY 6, 2018
The data are shocking.

The Center for Immigration Studies (CIS) tells us that nearly half of illegal aliens who are eligible for DACA have only a "basic" proficiency of the English language and 24 percent are considered "below basic" or "functionally illiterate." This blows away the claims of the [l]eft that D[REAM]ers are productive members of our society, when it appears most don't want to assimilate at all.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/just_emwhoem_are_the_dreamers.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice commentary, succinct, descriptive and right to the point . . . I can always tell when I hit a bone. You'll be OK, take two doses of vitamin E and call me in the morning.


The ramblings of a fool...in the morning I'll call you a jackass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yes, but it's directed at our SCROTUS, not at wide swaths of people whose only crime was to be different then dump and his base.


Baloney...
You direct your rage at at "swaths of people whose 'crime' was to be different" than you & vote those differences.
Many on the left talk about accepting all views and accept only the ones that agree with those coming from the left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

TheBlaze

Costco price labels perfectly expose the absurdity of Seattle’s new sugary drink tax
21 hours ago
To ring in the new year, Seattle implemented a new tax on its residents: the dreaded sugary drink tax. Now, we know just how much the tax will hurt consumers.

*How bad is it?*
Pricing labels at a Seattle Costco have garnered much attention because they show just how much soda and other sugary drinks now cost Seattle residents. A CBS News manager tweeted pictures showing the price increase of two drinks.


In the first case, the price of a case of Dr. Pepper (36 cans) nearly doubled. According to the picture, Costco sells the soda for $9.99. But with an added tax of $7.56, the soda now costs customers $17.55. In the second case, Costco sells a case of Gatorade for $15.99. But the tax adds $10.34 to the price, which brings the total cost to $26.33.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/01/06/costco-price-labels-perfectly-expose-the-absurdity-of-seattles-new-sugary-drink-tax/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiP49fF-8XYAhUB0FMKHRnXDrcQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw3HUbUZyIBZohyPao516jU2&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

The Left's False Vision of Economics and Morality
E. JEFFREY LUDWIG
The left's godless vision of a good and moral world is so at odds with reality as to boggle the mind.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/the_lefts_false_vision_of_economics_and_morality.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Costco price labels perfectly expose the absurdity of Seattle’s new sugary drink tax
> 21 hours ago
> ...


Everything should be labeled this way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everything should be labeled this way.


Really tells the story, Costco's days are number in the liberal Utopia I would guess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

Ann Coulter: 'I'm 100 Percent for Deporting' DACA Illegal Aliens First, 'Then We'll Get to MS-13' Gang Members
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/01/07/ann-coulter-100-percent-deporting-daca-illegal-aliens-first-then-ms-13-gang-members/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiGn8qEkMfYAhVGq1MKHTBqA6YQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0g7lYeLDCs8C6BzfkIeHYt&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 1889
> 
> Ann Coulter: 'I'm 100 Percent for Deporting' DACA Illegal Aliens First, 'Then We'll Get to MS-13' Gang Members
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/01/07/ann-coulter-100-percent-deporting-daca-illegal-aliens-first-then-ms-13-gang-members/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiGn8qEkMfYAhVGq1MKHTBqA6YQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0g7lYeLDCs8C6BzfkIeHYt&ampcf=1


How did she get here again? No way she came out on US soil from the mating of two humans. Just look at her!


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How did she get here again? No way she came out on US soil from the mating of two humans. Just look at her!


Changed mind in the middle of the sex change procedures.  What is unclear is the intended direction of the change.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

Where is Husker? His friends are in the news.

Union offices across nation are plagued by embezzlement, Detroit Free Press report says
39 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/01/07/union-offices-across-nation-are-plagued-by-embezzlement-detroit-free-press-report-says/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiEmNT2qcfYAhVCRyYKHQ6OCNsQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0gguvCyAd_rBw3WmD_GBSr&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How did she get here again? No way she came out on US soil from the mating of two humans. Just look at her!


That's not very nice my little lefty friend.
There's ugly and then there's UGLY,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Changed mind in the middle of the sex change procedures.  What is unclear is the intended direction of the change.


That's not very progressive now is it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

How the Left Devalues American Citizenship
LLOYD MARCUS
Democrats believe they can control every aspect of our lives for decades if they can replace proud, decent, hard-working American voters with entitlem...
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/how_the_left_devalues_american_citizenship.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

Beware of Mad Dog
JANUARY 8, 2018
Kim Jong Un may be inclined to risk sparring with President Trump, but Secretary Mattis is waiting ringside.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/beware_of_mad_dog.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

Truth on DACA: We’ve Already Granted Amnesty to These Illegals
JANUARY 8, 2018
“Dreamers” — a sickening, manipulative propaganda term if ever there were one. How about “Schemers”?
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/truth_on_daca_weve_already_granted_amnesty_to_these_illegals.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

Who was saying how conservative the liberal rag, the WSJ is? X, Husker maybe Wezdumb.

Why does the WSJ write its headline on the DACA confrontation this way?
JANUARY 8, 2018
Why the bias?
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/why_does_the_wsj_write_its_headline_on_the_daca_confrontation_this_way.html


----------



## xav10 (Jan 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's not very nice my little lefty friend.
> There's ugly and then there's UGLY,
> View attachment 1893


yes, you posted coulter's photo. i shouldn't make fun of your taste.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> yes, you posted coulter's photo. i shouldn't make fun of your taste.


Yes, I even like you.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Costco price labels perfectly expose the absurdity of Seattle’s new sugary drink tax
> 21 hours ago
> ...


The issue is not why we tax the poor idiots, who are already at the bottom of the "food chain" (pun intended) in society, so much for their sodas, but rather what is it about the economics of food in this country that continues to militate in favor of selling high-sugar and high-fat, bad foods, from convenience stores and superstores and fast food chains,  to an obese nation? The Republicans call it "freedom." Think again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The issue is not why we tax the poor idiots, who are already at the bottom of the "food chain" (pun intended) in society, so much for their sodas, but rather what is it about the economics of food in this country that continues to militate in favor of selling high-sugar and high-fat, bad foods, from convenience stores and superstores and fast food chains,  to an obese nation? The Republicans call it "freedom." Think again.


Poor idiots? You are funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The issue is not why we tax the poor idiots, who are already at the bottom of the "food chain" (pun intended) in society, so much for their sodas, but rather what is it about the economics of food in this country that continues to militate in favor of selling high-sugar and high-fat, bad foods, from convenience stores and superstores and fast food chains,  to an obese nation? The Republicans call it "freedom." Think again.


Maybe they should have weekly lotteries for life time gym membership


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The issue is not why we tax the poor idiots, who are already at the bottom of the "food chain" (pun intended) in society, so much for their sodas, but rather what is it about the economics of food in this country that continues to militate in favor of selling high-sugar and high-fat, bad foods, from convenience stores and superstores and fast food chains,  to an obese nation? The Republicans call it "freedom." Think again.


What do you call it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

Why, Maadam President, you chose poorly.


----------



## nononono (Jan 8, 2018)

*Oprah's Lawn jockey statue should have Hypocrite inscribed at the base. *

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oprah's Lawn jockey statue should have Hypocrite inscribed at the base. *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I need one of those.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What do you call it?


Do you mean the tax or the food? Or the idiots who call it freedom instead of having curiosity about it?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe they should have weekly lotteries for life time gym membership


Maybe they should open their fat drugged eyes to what’s being foisted upon them.


----------



## nononono (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Maybe they should open their fat drugged eyes to what’s being foisted upon them.


*Yes... The average Citizens who call themselves Democrats should do just that !*
*Especially the ones here in California !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you mean the tax or the food? Or the idiots who call it freedom instead of having curiosity about it?


You aren't making sense. Again.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't making sense. Again.


Curiosity my friend. Look at the question I posed and be curious...don’t just spout simplistic commentary about taxes and freedom. Ask why the richest country in the world with the greatest amount of fertile land poisons it’s own people with all that garbage.


----------



## nononono (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Curiosity my friend. Look at the question I posed and be curious...don’t just spout simplistic commentary about taxes and freedom. Ask why the richest country in the world with the greatest amount of fertile land poisons it’s own people with all that garbage.



*Now the TRUE xyz comes out.....*

*Dr Conspiracy himself with the 2 cent Law Degree... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Curiosity my friend. Look at the question I posed and be curious...don’t just spout simplistic commentary about taxes and freedom. Ask why the richest country in the world with the greatest amount of fertile land poisons it’s own people with all that garbage.


Good question, I imagine it's trump fault.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good question, I imagine it's trump fault.


Nothing to do with party politics. Has something to do with ConAgra and Monsanto and Frito-Lay and coca-cola and how their politicians, Dem and Republican, write the playbook on what we eat and drink.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Maybe they should open their fat drugged eyes to what’s being foisted upon them.


Their being drugged?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nothing to do with party politics. Has something to do with ConAgra and Monsanto and Frito-Lay and coca-cola and how their politicians, Dem and Republican, write the playbook on what we eat and drink.


No personal responsibility?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2018)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The issue is not why we tax the poor idiots, who are already at the bottom of the "food chain" (pun intended) in society, so much for their sodas, but rather what is it about the economics of food in this country that continues to militate in favor of selling high-sugar and high-fat, bad foods, from convenience stores and superstores and fast food chains,  to an obese nation? The Republicans call it "freedom." Think again.


This being a free country and full of choices, folks get to choose what they want to eat & drink....Democrats and Republicans alike call that freedom.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

REPORT: DHS Ends Protection For 200,000 Salvadorans, El Salvador Does NOT Want Them Back
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25538/report-trump-ends-protection-200000-salvadorans-el-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjhgvD558rYAhXDuVMKHR7QCqsQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw1TqVm8f7w4JaeeZ_f4nyJL&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Why Liberals Need to Look Down on Conservatives
SELWYN DUKE
The reason for this arrogance isn't as simple as many may think.  Rather, it relates to a deep psychological phenomenon that makes it difficult for th...
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/why_liberals_emneedem_to_look_down_on_conservatives.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Leftists and Islamists: Strange Bedfellows
EILEEN F. TOPLANSKY
Left-wing forces do not comprehend that they are merely one of the tools by which Islamists wish to impose a global caliphate.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/leftists_and_islamists_strange_bedfellows.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why Liberals Need to Look Down on Conservatives
> SELWYN DUKE
> The reason for this arrogance isn't as simple as many may think.  Rather, it relates to a deep psychological phenomenon that makes it difficult for th...
> http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/why_liberals_emneedem_to_look_down_on_conservatives.html





> I'll introduce this with a story. Many years ago, *I was at an affair attended by a very chauvinistic, left-wing Greek fellow who would expound upon the superiority of Greek culture while at times demeaning the U.S. *He was like the father character in _My Big Fat Greek Wedding_, only with an anti-American twist. Desiring to take him down a peg and do a little face-to-face trolling, *I finally said with a smirk, "If all that's true, why is Greece now like a third-world country?"* (For those offended, know that I have great respect for ancient Greek accomplishments, just love moussaka, and have the physique of a Spartan hoplite.)
> 
> Well, I exaggerate not when saying he turned red and, with veins popping out in his neck, exclaimed, "Don't say that! Don't say that!" It was the kind of situation where you get the feeling the guy might take a swing at you.


"Spartans?!!!!!!  What is your profession?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Spartans?!!!!!!  What is your profession?"


So, what you are saying is I should be careful when x is buying me dinner.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This being a free country and full of choices, folks get to choose what they want to eat & drink....Democrats and Republicans alike call that freedom.


I think you mean the freedom to be stupid fatasses faced with those dietary choices around every corner and on every television and like big fat pigs who can’t think for themselves “folks” eat and drink the garbage and become the fattest people in the world. Good answer, Lion. Duh, “freedom,” duh...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think you mean the freedom to be stupid fatasses faced with those dietary choices around every corner and on every television and like big fat pigs who can’t think for themselves “folks” eat and drink the garbage and become the fattest people in the world. Good answer, Lion. Duh, “freedom,” duh...


Maybe if dope wasn't legal they wouldn't be lazy fat asses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Other peoples money,
What a piece of shit this guy is,
*Obamas criticized for lavish library plans...** 
*
_*Basketball court, yoga room...*_


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Other peoples money,
> What a piece of shit this guy is,
> *Obamas criticized for lavish library plans...**
> *
> _*Basketball court, yoga room...*_


Sounds like it’ll beat the heck out the Reagan or Nixon libraries. No surprise, though, he was a more popular and interesting president.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe if dope wasn't legal they wouldn't be lazy fat asses.


The opposite. It’s because they’re conformist


Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe if dope wasn't legal they wouldn't be lazy fat asses.


Funny how it’s now acceptable to be a completely stupid moron in public, and get elected, like this idiot...
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/anti-pot-kansas-lawmaker-says-black-people-responded-worst-drugs-n835886


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Sounds like it’ll beat the heck out the Reagan or Nixon libraries. No surprise, though, he was a more popular and interesting president.


Yes, Robin Hood was great.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The opposite. It’s because they’re conformist
> 
> Funny how it’s now acceptable to be a completely stupid moron in public, and get elected, like this idiot...
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/anti-pot-kansas-lawmaker-says-black-people-responded-worst-drugs-n835886


Yep, there a bunch of old school racists that obviously just don't know better.
It's the new ones on the left that should be the concern of today.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, Robin Hood was great.


Funny line, but I don’t the rich felt too plundered during the Obama era...they did great. It was Bush that cost them 1/3 of their dough, then they got it back and another 50% or so on top during O. He was no socialist, his policies were very pro-wall street and his tax policy was basically status quo.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, there a bunch of old school racists that obviously just don't know better.
> It's the new ones on the left that should be the concern of today.


I will never believe that the discriminated against minorities should face ongoing accusations of “racism” (or, similarly, women can’t be called “sexist”) as part of our country’s political rhetoric.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Roll Tide!


Our president so desperately needs a lesson in humility and grace from that young quarterback. He gave praise to everyone (God, teammates, coaches) but himself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think you mean the freedom to be stupid fatasses faced with those dietary choices around every corner and on every television and like big fat pigs who can’t think for themselves “folks” eat and drink the garbage and become the fattest people in the world. Good answer, Lion. Duh, “freedom,” duh...


My lifetime gym membership lottery is sounding better all the time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Our president so desperately needs a lesson in humility and grace from that young quarterback. He gave praise to everyone (God, teammates, coaches) but himself.


Just trump, huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I will never believe that the discriminated against minorities should face ongoing accusations of “racism” (or, similarly, women can’t be called “sexist”) as part of our country’s political rhetoric.


So, minorities can't be racist and women can't be sexist?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Funny line, but I don’t the rich felt too plundered during the Obama era...they did great. It was Bush that cost them 1/3 of their dough, then they got it back and another 50% or so on top during O. He was no socialist, his policies were very pro-wall street and his tax policy was basically status quo.


There was plenty to be critical of Obama about, why the nutters choose to continue repeating their own made up insanity is a mystery . . . and now they can't discuss what Trump is actually doing but instead focus on their own (and his) made up fantasy of what he wants us all to believe is happening.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just trump, huh?


Yes. Obviously. You know, the “stable genius.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My lifetime gym membership lottery is sounding better all the time.


Enough with the polarizing political chatter on cable TV.

That's the message from a nationwide health club chain that has pulled 24-hour cable news networks from TVs at its 128 locations because the "consistently negative or politically charged content" doesn't mesh with the company's "healthy way of life philosophy."

Life Time Fitness, which has 128 locations, said in a statement posted to its Twitter account, "The decision to remove the national cable network news stations resulted from significant member feedback received over time and our commitment to provide family oriented environments free of consistently negative or politically charged content."

The statement continues, "It always is our goal to meet the majority of members' expressed requests and we believe this change is consistent with the desires of overall membership as well as our healthy way of life philosophy."

The Chanhassen, Minnesota-based chain has removed CNN, Fox News Channel, MSNBC and CNBC from its televisions.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/gym-chain-bans-cable-news-networks-politically-charged/story?id=52176267


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, minorities can't be racist and women can't be sexist?


Not really, no. Maybe on an individual basis they can  but on a societal basis, they can’t. You need to be the dominant majority to use racism and sexism to subjugate the others. I understand why older white men are crying racism, though, it’s really the competition, especially when a half-black became president and started discussing issues from a black perspective...I think that is racial, not racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not really, no. Maybe on an individual basis they can  but on a societal basis, they can’t. You need to be the dominant majority to use racism and sexism to subjugate the others. I understand why older white men are crying racism, though, it’s really the competition, especially when a half-black became president and started discussing issues from a black perspective...I think that is racial, not racist.


Hmmm, I thought he was half-white? He was white when he wanted to be and black when he had to be.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hmmm, I thought he was half-white? He was white when he wanted to be and black when he had to be.


You mean he spoke mainstream and without dialect usually and played up black linguistic style in front of a black audience? I agree; Clinton did the same thing, but substitute "soulful southern white gospel church attendee" for black.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not really, no. Maybe on an individual basis they can  but on a societal basis, they can’t. You need to be the dominant majority to use racism and sexism to subjugate the others. I understand why older white men are crying racism, though, it’s really the competition, especially when a half-black became president and started discussing issues from a black perspective...I think that is racial, not racist.


Ridiculous and patronizing argument.
Following this line of reasoning, Arabs who subjugated black people in Africa are not actually racist because they were never the dominant majority.
Many examples throughout history where a minority subjugated a majority.
I would even think it fair to say, that history is dominated by small, motivated groups running roughshod over the majority, regardless of race.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ridiculous and patronizing argument.
> Following this line of reasoning, Arabs who subjugated black people in Africa are not actually racist because they were never the dominant majority.
> Many examples throughout history where a minority subjugated a majority.
> I would even think it fair to say, that history is dominated by small, motivated groups running roughshod over the majority, regardless of race.


Good comeback. I guess you're suggesting that the fear of a black takeover is motivating the rampant claim of "racism" from whites against blacks. We agree on that. I think the fear is unfounded; you probably don't.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good comeback. I guess you're suggesting that the fear of a black takeover is motivating the rampant claim of "racism" from whites against blacks. We agree on that. I think the fear is unfounded; you probably don't.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ridiculous and patronizing argument.
> Following this line of reasoning, Arabs who subjugated black people in Africa are not actually racist because they were never the dominant majority.
> Many examples throughout history where a minority subjugated a majority.
> I would even think it fair to say, that history is dominated by small, motivated groups running roughshod over the majority, regardless of race.


No, it's not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good comeback. I guess you're suggesting that the fear of a black takeover is motivating the rampant claim of "racism" from whites against blacks. We agree on that. I think the fear is unfounded; you probably don't.


"UNITE THE RIGHT!!!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would even think it fair to say, that history is dominated by small, motivated groups running roughshod over the majority, regardless of race.


Loud, squeaky wheel groups like the t-party and t's party?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good comeback. I guess you're suggesting that the fear of a black takeover is motivating the rampant claim of "racism" from whites against blacks. We agree on that. I think the fear is unfounded; you probably don't.


I would have to say white vs black racism is on the decline, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would have to say white vs black racism is on the decline, wouldn't you say?


Do you ever get sick of being wrong and lying?

https://www.splcenter.org/news/2017/02/15/hate-groups-increase-second-consecutive-year-trump-electrifies-radical-right

*Hate groups increase for second consecutive year as Trump electrifies radical right*


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would have to say white vs black racism is on the decline, wouldn't you say?


No.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would have to say white vs black racism is on the decline, wouldn't you say?


What do you base that presumption on?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Do you ever get sick of being wrong and lying?
> 
> https://www.splcenter.org/news/2017/02/15/hate-groups-increase-second-consecutive-year-trump-electrifies-radical-right
> 
> *Hate groups increase for second consecutive year as Trump electrifies radical right*


If you haven't noticed, and I'm sure you have you are just trying to be nice, just about every little thing he and his little pals say anymore is the exact opposite of the truth.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you haven't noticed, and I'm sure you have you are just trying to be nice, just about every little thing he and his little pals say anymore is the exact opposite of the truth.


It's all trolling, all the time these days.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Do you ever get sick of being wrong and lying?
> 
> https://www.splcenter.org/news/2017/02/15/hate-groups-increase-second-consecutive-year-trump-electrifies-radical-right
> 
> *Hate groups increase for second consecutive year as Trump electrifies radical right*


Interesting to use one hate group to calculate the rise of other hate groups.
Which hate group do you find more palatable?

Its obvious which one you find more reliable.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Interesting to use one hate group to calculate the rise of other hate groups.
> Which hate group do you find more palatable?
> 
> Its obvious which one you find more reliable.


SPLC is a little behind on some of their views, but in general do a great job tracking something nobody else does in America.  To call them a hate group is absurd and intellectually dishonest, but that's expected from you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> No.


You may be right, Obama sure fucked things up. mr trump will take care of that too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you base that presumption on?


Many years of research, plus the fact we had an almost black president for 8 years, disaster that it was.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's all trolling, all the time these days.


Shows what a miserable lot we drew in here. As is said, misery loves company, so these miserable fools just want others to be miserable like them. I mean really, who spends time, not just looking for, but posting the shit some of these people do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> SPLC is a little behind on some of their views, but in general do a great job tracking something nobody else does in America.  To call them a hate group is absurd and intellectually dishonest, but that's expected from you.


Who's fault is it that some people hate Muslims?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> . . . the fact we had an almost black president for 8 years, disaster that it was.


Yes, and that fact brought out all the racist loonies, like you and now Trump has emboldened your type of scum.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shows what a miserable lot we drew in here. As is said, misery loves company, so these miserable fools just want others to be miserable like them. I mean really, who spends time, not just looking for, but posting the shit some of these people do?


Hey guys, Husker is above the fray, please leave the snowflake alone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, and that fact brought out all the racist loonies, like you and now Trump has emboldened your type of scum.


Per Wezdumbs post, it started in the last year of the Kenyans term, not the first, knucklehead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, and that fact brought out all the racist loonies, like you and now Trump has emboldened your type of scum.


Scum? That is not very nice, name calling, what's wrong with you Mr Elitist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, and that fact brought out all the racist loonies, like you and now Trump has emboldened your type of scum.


Do you believe is sterotypes? I do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> SPLC is a little behind on some of their views, but in general do a great job tracking something nobody else does in America.  To call them a hate group is absurd and intellectually dishonest, but that's expected from you.


Do you believe the SLPC's list of "hate groups" is accurate?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you believe the SLPC's list of "hate groups" is accurate?


Which group on their list should not be?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey guys, Husker is above the fray, please leave the snowflake alone.


You are the biggest snowflake in here, or just about anywhere that I know of. Everything upsets you, you melt down in here daily.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you believe the SLPC's list of "hate groups" is accurate?


Mostly yes, they're off on a few.  They need a red pill on Islam but are fairly spot on most other places.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Per Wezdumbs post, it started in the last year of the Kenyans term, not the first, knucklehead.


Trump simply, emboldened and accelerated the process.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Mostly yes, they're off on a few.  They need a red pill on Islam but are fairly spot on most other places.


Maybe you can point out the "few" they're " off on" to espola.
Im not convinced the SLPC itself hasnt become a hate group.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwjZ0e_Q0svYAhUX62MKHYGcDmcQFghfMAc&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/joshgoldstein/2017/07/26/splc-hate-group-n2360208&usg=AOvVaw0BZ-sHyAvUgB7ICW97qcDP


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe you can point out the "few" they're " off on" to espola.
> Im not convinced the SLPC itself hasnt become a hate group.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwjZ0e_Q0svYAhUX62MKHYGcDmcQFghfMAc&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/joshgoldstein/2017/07/26/splc-hate-group-n2360208&usg=AOvVaw0BZ-sHyAvUgB7ICW97qcDP


_"SPLC’s senior leadership is shameful.  It uses its past legacy of fighting against racism to add legitimacy to their evolving agenda of hatred towards the large number of Americans who hold conservative and religious values."
_
If you speak out against the problems with Islam and tolerance, why wouldn't you speak out against Christian intolerance?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the biggest snowflake in here, or just about anywhere that I know of. Everything upsets you, you melt down in here daily.


You are starting to lie like Wez, you should seek help before you turn out the way he did, poor parenting, I would say.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe you can point out the "few" they're " off on" to espola.


Can't you?

When you actively discriminate against US Citizens based on their sexual orientation, you run the risk of being considered a hate group.  Don't want to be looked at in that negative light, stop being an asshole, like you like to point out in Islam.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump simply, emboldened and accelerated the process.


So, Obama is responsible for trumps economy, but not his racism? Got it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Can't you?
> 
> When you actively discriminate against US Citizens based on their sexual orientation, you run the risk of being considered a hate group.  Don't want to be looked at in that negative light, stop being an asshole, like you like to point out in Islam.


Who is doing that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Can't you?
> 
> When you actively discriminate against US Citizens based on their sexual orientation, you run the risk of being considered a hate group.  Don't want to be looked at in that negative light, stop being an asshole, like you like to point out in Islam.


You said they are "off on a few".
Your words, not mine.

Espola needs help finding out what you mean.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"SPLC’s senior leadership is shameful.  It uses its past legacy of fighting against racism to add legitimacy to their evolving agenda of hatred towards the large number of Americans who hold conservative and religious values."
> _
> If you speak out against the problems with Islam and tolerance, why wouldn't you speak out against Christian intolerance?


Exactly.
I see a bunch of "Christian hate groups" on the list, but no "Islamist hate group" section on the list.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> but no "Islamist hate group" section on the list.


Do any exist in the US?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Do any exist in the US?


Not according to the SPLC.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Espola needs help finding out what you mean.


It seems you do as well.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not according to the SPLC.


Give me some and we'll report them to the SPLC.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> It seems you do as well.


Help us out.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would have to say white vs black racism is on the decline, wouldn't you say?


No I think it’s on the rise.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No I think it’s on the rise.


Of course you do.


----------



## nononono (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Can't you?
> 
> When you actively discriminate against US Citizens based on their sexual orientation, you run the risk of being considered a hate group.  Don't want to be looked at in that negative light, stop being an asshole, like you like to point out in Islam.


*Are you Muslim ?*
*We know you're an asshole.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No I think it’s on the rise.


*Please show some facts ...*
*Democratic manufactured hate doesn't count.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Mostly yes, they're off on a few.  They need a red pill on Islam but are fairly spot on most other places.


"They need a red pill on Islam".

What does that mean?


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "They need a red pill on Islam".
> 
> What does that mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No I think it’s on the rise.


What's wrong with you?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe you can point out the "few" they're " off on" to espola.
> Im not convinced the SLPC itself hasnt become a hate group.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0ahUKEwjZ0e_Q0svYAhUX62MKHYGcDmcQFghfMAc&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/joshgoldstein/2017/07/26/splc-hate-group-n2360208&usg=AOvVaw0BZ-sHyAvUgB7ICW97qcDP


First of all, it's SPLC, and secondly, it is amusing that you quote townhall's opinions about hate groups.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You said they are "off on a few".
> Your words, not mine.
> 
> Espola needs help finding out what you mean.


I asked you for help.  So far, nothing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Do you ever get sick of being wrong and lying?
> 
> https://www.splcenter.org/news/2017/02/15/hate-groups-increase-second-consecutive-year-trump-electrifies-radical-right
> 
> *Hate groups increase for second consecutive year as Trump electrifies radical right*


He’s been electrifying you haters for just over a year now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Exactly.
> I see a bunch of "Christian hate groups" on the list, but no "Islamist hate group" section on the list.


Is the GOP on that list?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with you?


You think this happens 9 years ago? Nope. President Blackenstein woke up the scared old racists...

https://www.gq.com/story/kansas-republican-marijuana-racist


----------



## nononono (Jan 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You think this happens 9 years ago? Nope. President Blackenstein woke up the scared old racists...
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/kansas-republican-marijuana-racist


*Are you Muslim ?*

*We know you're a Dipshit !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I asked you for help.  So far, nothing.


Your boy freind wez has the goods.
Maybe he was lying again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> First of all, it's SPLC, and secondly, it is amusing that you quote townhall's opinions about hate groups.


Wez quotes SPLC and I quote Townhall.
Who's the hate group decider?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wez quotes SPLC and I quote Townhall.
> Who's the hate group decider?


Not you, for sure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


>


The SPLC is a politically charged arbiter of what is or isnt a so called, "hate group".
In other words, they only see hate through what they themselves hate.
They are in the business of hate, and fail to see how that has spoiled the soup.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Not you, for sure.


Thank you.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The SPLC is a politically charged arbiter of what is or isnt a so called, "hate group".
> In other words, they only see hate through what they themselves hate.
> They are in the business of hate, and fail to see how that has spoiled the soup.


Coocoo.

I gave you the opportunity to name any group on the SPLC list that should not be there.  So far, nothing.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.
> 
> I gave you the opportunity to name any group on the SPLC list that should not be there.  So far, nothing.


Not sure if he's full of it or just incredibly lazy.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The SPLC is a politically charged arbiter of what is or isnt a so called, "hate group".
> In other words, they only see hate through what they themselves hate.
> They are in the business of hate, and fail to see how that has spoiled the soup.


Because you disagree with a few of their characterizations, you choose to dismiss everything they do, sounds reasonable.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.
> 
> I gave you the opportunity to name any group on the SPLC list that should not be there.  So far, nothing.


I never said there were some that shouldnt be there.
Wez did.
Go back and look.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never said there were some that shouldnt be there.
> Wez did.
> Go back and look.


Do you believe the SLPC's list of "hate groups" is accurate?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Because you disagree with a few of their characterizations, you choose to dismiss everything they do, sounds reasonable.


You said it.
"A few".

Well??? espola is waiting.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you believe the SLPC's list of "hate groups" is accurate?


Wez doesnt.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wez doesnt.


You're weaseling.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> You're weaseling.


No, you are.
Ask the guy who said it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

You people are like Abbott and Costello


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, you are.
> Ask the guy who said it.


Wez?  The one who called you absurd and intellectually dishonest?  I agree with him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Wez?  The one who called you absurd and intellectually dishonest?  I agree with him.


Shocker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Mostly yes, they're off on a few.  They need a red pill on Islam but are fairly spot on most other places.


Here it is, sherlock.
Not only did he say they were "off on a few", he also said, "They need a red pill on Islam".
Besides that, he said they are spot on in "most" other places. (whatever the hell that means)

Ask him wtf he means.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Wez?  The one who called you absurd and intellectually dishonest?  I agree with him.


What do you call it when you demand I tell you what you- wez means?


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you call it when you demand I tell you what you wez means?


I just want to know what you mean.   You called SPLC a hate group - what was that based on?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I just want to know what you mean.   You called SPLC a hate group - what was that based on?


They are in the business of hate.
Thus- hate group.

Now ask wez what groups dont belong on the list.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are in the business of hate.
> Thus- hate group.
> 
> Now ask wez what groups dont belong on the list.


They are in the "business" of combating hate.  Calling them a hate group because they oppose hate is like calling the police force a criminal organization.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> They are in the "business" of combating hate.  Calling them a hate group because they oppose hate is like calling the police force a criminal organization.


You're the expert.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're the expert.


Unless you dispute it, I am taking that as a retraction of your comment calling SPLC a hate group.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> Unless you dispute it, I am taking that as a retraction of your comment calling SPLC a hate group.


You can take anything you like.
Im a giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You can take anything you like.
> Im a giver.


. . . and you act like I'm the rambler. That was a hard couple pages to get through with you dancing around doing your best to stay in the truck and not take a stand, even on what you said.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you act like I'm the rambler. That was ah and couple pages to get through with you dancing around doing your best to stay in the truck.


This is why the plumber rarely makes a definitive statement - he knows when he is lying.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you act like I'm the rambler. That was a hard couple pages to get through with you dancing around doing your best to stay in the truck and not take a stand, even on what you said.


There's little doubt you're an incoherent bore, rambling fool, douche bag.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you act like I'm the rambler. That was a hard couple pages to get through with you dancing around doing your best to stay in the truck and not take a stand, even on what you said.


I got wez to say it for me.
But he clammed up when the light came on.
espola is just espola.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> This is why the plumber rarely makes a definitive statement - he knows when he is lying.


Like clubbing baby seals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you act like I'm the rambler. That was a hard couple pages to get through with you dancing around doing your best to stay in the truck and not take a stand, even on what you said.


Nobody and I mean nobody rambles like you.


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like clubbing baby seals.


More Izzy training?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got wez to say it for me.
> But he clammed up when the light came on.
> espola is just espola.


Remember when husker clammed up with wez was going all bad ass on everyone?
I guess it runs in the family.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> There's little doubt you're an incoherent bore, rambling fool, douche bag.


I think bear has lost his patience with the head douche.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> More Izzy training?


You had several opportunities to call out your boy toy.
He said he had a few for you, but you just got all wobbly in the knees and peed yourself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Mostly yes, they're off on a few.  They need a red pill on Islam but are fairly spot on most other places.


Here you go, espola.
What few?

Ask him why the SPLC needs a red pill on islam while youre at it.

(I hate to admit it, but i actually agree with wez)


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You had several opportunities to call out your boy toy.
> He said he had a few for you, but you just got all wobbly in the knees and peed yourself.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You had several opportunities to call out your boy toy.
> He said he had a few for you, but you just got all wobbly in the knees and peed yourself.


Yes, the diapered one is morally lacking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Remember when husker clammed up with wez was going all bad ass on everyone?
> I guess it runs in the family.


You sure have a selective memory . . . I miss the old days when at least one person on your side would occasional stand up like a man and tell like it is (the truth).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

espola said:


> More Izzy training?


Izzy clubs you and you don't even know it, Ricky is a little more direct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure have a selective memory . . . I miss the old days when at least one person on your side would occasional stand up like a man and tell like it is (the truth).


You called out wez and then dummied up. What did I get wrong?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here you go, espola.
> What few?
> 
> Ask him why the SPLC needs a red pill on islam while youre at it.
> ...


Is it any wonder why Viagra is a little blue pill?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Izzy clubs you and you don't even know it, Ricky is a little more direct.


Are you kidding?
I played that one about as coy as anyone could.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You called out wez and then dummied up. What did I get wrong?


Very good, except you say, "dummied up" and I say, said my peace and stepped back, you should try it sometime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you kidding?
> I played that one about as coy as anyone could.


I said a little.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Very good, except you say, "dummied up" and I say, said my peace and stepped back, you should try it sometime.


I am good with that.
What will you do around here after Trump gets impeached and I step back?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am good with that.
> What will you do around here after Trump gets impeached and I step back?


That won't start until next spring.


----------



## Wez (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did I get wrong?


The more appropriate question from you is always what didn't I get wrong?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, the diapered one is morally lacking.


Obvi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2018)

TheBlaze

Tucker Carlson rips into Trump for trusting Democrats on immigration deal
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/01/09/tucker-carlson-rips-into-trump-for-trusting-democrats-on-immigration-deal/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiNgKzTs83YAhXP7VMKHcwpAcwQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw1P8iR24yZ77rfwNvsjeXEp&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2018)

Switzerland Rejects Citizenship Bids of Residents on Welfare...

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/01/10/switzerland-rejects-citizenship-bids-residents-welfare/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Switzerland Rejects Citizenship Bids of Residents on Welfare...
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/01/10/switzerland-rejects-citizenship-bids-residents-welfare/


Have to maintain their commitments to their own citizens.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Switzerland Rejects Citizenship Bids of Residents on Welfare...
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/01/10/switzerland-rejects-citizenship-bids-residents-welfare/


How come this new law isn’t googleable? Pretty much everything is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How come this new law isn’t googleable? Pretty much everything is.


Maybe because google is a anti-conservative entity.
*GOOGLE Targets Conservative Sites...*


----------



## xav10 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe because google is a anti-conservative entity.
> *GOOGLE Targets Conservative Sites...*


Who isn’t? The Post, NBC, ABC, CBS, NYT, the Justice Department, the FBI, Google. Who else? Every university? (Except Liberty U and Bob Jones, right?)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who isn’t? The Post, NBC, ABC, CBS, NYT, the Justice Department, the FBI, Google. Who else? Every university? (Except Liberty U and Bob Jones, right?)


I am glad all my teachings are not wasted on you.
Tell a friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2018)

*White men who can't get jobs say discriminated against...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2018)

GOP negotiators say Trump aide Stephen Miller is standing in the way of an immigration deal


They blame him for insisting the administration gets approval for an unrealistic number of immigration policies in exchange for protections for young people brought into the country illegally as children. They loathe his intensity when delivering his hardline views. And they accuse him of coordinating with outside advocacy groups that oppose their efforts.

“It’s no secret that he’s an obstacle to getting anything done on immigration,” said a Republican House member involved in the immigration talks…

“His demeanor is off putting,” acknowledged a lobbyist who shares some of Miller’s positions on immigration and is involved with the negotiations. “It’s more of an issue of the messenger than the message.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2018)

The Federalist Party was founded by Alexander Hamilton and his supporters in 1791. His coalition was largely comprised of bankers and businessmen who were eager to support his policies of tariff-based protectionism, central banking, and re-establishment of strong ties with Great Britain.

*Many audience members of the Hamilton musical are probably unaware that there were 8 presidents before George Washington after the revolution.* The Articles of Confederation came into effect in 1781 and established a very limited role for the Congress and a president to oversee the union of the 13 independent states.

*Jefferson, Hamilton, and Madison all believed in different variants of federalism. Hamilton’s brand was rooted in the belief that the Articles of Confederation were inadequate and that the role of the federal government had to be larger and more powerful. To be fair: Hamilton would be a principled liberal contrasted to almost any member of either party in 2018, but his position was, in his time, the paternalistic authoritarian reaction to the radicalism of the revolution.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Not you, for sure.


*You have old school LIARS syndrome, but we can now source your Lies.*

*You really should think before you type.....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who isn’t? The Post, NBC, ABC, CBS, NYT, the Justice Department, the FBI, Google. Who else? Every university? (Except Liberty U and Bob Jones, right?)



*Wake up Fake Lawyer, The Truth is out there !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You have old school LIARS syndrome, but we can now source your Lies.*
> 
> *You really should think before you type.....*


He's my biggest fan.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's my biggest fan.


It's easy work.  I can count on you to frequently make statements that are wrong, and consistently be unable to defend them.

It's like clubbing baby seals.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *White men who can't get jobs say discriminated against...*


You're beginning to understand. Whiny snowflakes who can't handle the competition, even when they're the dominant culture, blame discrimination when they can't keep up. I know people like this...they're really mad about the competition.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 10, 2018)

espola said:


> It's easy work.  I can count on you to frequently make statements that are wrong, and consistently be unable to defend them.
> 
> It's like clubbing baby seals.


Oh look, youre copy cat'n me just like a little fella who wants to be like his dad.
I dont deserve fans like you.


----------



## Wez (Jan 10, 2018)

Yet another Fox pig bites the dust...

https://www.npr.org/2018/01/10/577093288/top-fox-news-d-c-reporter-james-rosen-left-network-after-harassment-claims

*Top Fox News D.C. Reporter James Rosen Left Network After Harassment Claims*


----------



## nononono (Jan 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yet another Fox pig bites the dust...
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/01/10/577093288/top-fox-news-d-c-reporter-james-rosen-left-network-after-harassment-claims
> 
> *Top Fox News D.C. Reporter James Rosen Left Network After Harassment Claims*



*So speaks Wez the Forum PIG.*

*Your public life is mirrored here thru your responses.*
*Your treatment of women is most likely abhorrent and *
*grossly disrespectful.....*
*Your one and only saving grace is that we cannot vet *
*your REAL life and compare it to what you post on this*
*Forum !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2018)

*Huma Can't Give Up Weiner; Divorce Called Off...*


----------



## nononono (Jan 10, 2018)

*Her alternatives desire goats...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2018)

*Bundy Trial Shows Why the Feds Must Be Leashed*
The FBI's sordid history of withholding and destroying key evidence deserves a reckoning.


*by James Bovard*

https://fee.org/articles/bundy-trial-shows-why-the-feds-must-be-leashed/

The Justice Department was caught in another high-profile travesty last month that continues to reverberate through the western states. On Dec. 20, federal judge Gloria Navarro declared a mistrial in the case against Nevada rancher Cliven Bundy and others after prosecutors were caught withholding massive amounts of evidence undermining federal charges. This is the latest in a long series of federal law enforcement debacles that have spurred vast distrust of Washington.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2018)

*Hidden Evidence*

Bundy, a 71-year old Nevadan rancher, his sons, and his supporters were involved in an armed standoff with the Bureau of Land Management (BLM) beginning in 2014 and stemming from decades of unpaid cattle grazing fees and restrictions. The Bundys have long claimed the feds were on a vendetta against them, and 3,300 pages of documents the Justice Department wrongfully concealed from their lawyers provides smoking guns that buttressed their case.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2018)

A whistleblowing memo by BLM chief investigator Larry Wooten charges that BLM chose "the most intrusive, oppressive, large-scale and militaristic trespass cattle (seizure) possible'' against Bundy. He also cited a "widespread pattern of bad judgment, lack of discipline, incredible bias, unprofessionalism and misconduct, as well as likely policy, ethical and legal violations" by BLM officials in the case. BLM agents even "bragged about roughing up Dave Bundy, grinding his face into the ground and Dave Bundy having little bits of gravel stuck in his face'' while he was videotaping federal agents. *Wooten also stated that anti-Mormon prejudice pervaded BLM's crackdown.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2018)

The feds charged the Bundys with conspiracy in large part because the ranchers summoned militia to defend them after they claimed that FBI snipers had surrounded their ranch. Justice Department lawyers scoffed at this claim in prior trials involving the standoff, *but newly-released documents confirm that snipers were in place prior to the Bundys' call for help.*

*The feds also belatedly turned over multiple threat assessments which revealed that the Bundys were not violent or dangerous, including an FBI analysis that concluded that BLM was "trying to provoke a conflict" with the Bundys.* As an analysis in the left-leaning _Intercept_ observed, federal missteps in this case “fueled longstanding perceptions among the right-wing groups and militias that the federal government is an underhanded institution that will stop at nothing to crush the little guy and cover up its own misdeeds.”

Judge Navarro will hold a hearing on Jan. 8 on whether to dismiss all charges or require a new trial. *But federal prosecutors have insisted that, regardless of the latest disclosures, the judge should prohibit the Bundys from claiming that the feds provoked the confrontation or that the Bundys acted in self-defense. Steven Myrhe, the lead federal attorney, declared: "The Court needs to put a stop to these illegal theories and defenses in order for the government to receive a fair trial. The government, too, is entitled to a fair trial."*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2018)

*This Isn't the First Time*

Fair trials are the last thing that high-profile federal targets such as the Bundys are likely to receive. In the early 1990s, the federal government decided to take down Randy Weaver, an outspoken white separatist living on a mountaintop in northern Idaho. After Weaver was entrapped by a federal agent, *U.S. Marshals trespassed on Weaver's land and killed his son.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2018)

The Justice Department claimed that Weaver conspired to have an armed confrontation with the government. Bizarrely, the feds claimed that his moving from Iowa to near the Canadian border in 1983 was part of that plot. After a jury found Weaver not guilty on all major charges, federal Judge Edward Lodge issued a lengthy catalog of the Justice Department’s and the FBI’s misconduct and fabrication of evidence in the case. A top FBI official was later sent to prison for destroying key evidence in the case.


WASHINGTON — The former chief of the FBI's violent crimes section was sentenced to 18 months in prison Friday for destroying a report that criticized the bureau's role in the 1992 fatal shootout at a white supremacist's cabin in Ruby Ridge, Idaho.

E. Michael Kahoe, a 26-year FBI veteran, had pleaded guilty to obstruction of justice.

Kahoe, who is now retired from the FBI, was sentenced by Judge Ricardo Urbina, who could have imposed a two-year sentence. The judge also fined Kahoe $4,000 and ordered him placed on probation for two years after his release from federal prison.

In a statement immediately before the sentence was imposed, Kahoe again acknowledged his guilt and expressed remorse. He asked for leniency, however, citing what he said was his otherwise unblemished law enforcement record.

"I will always be known as the agent who obstructed justice in the Ruby Ridge incident," Kahoe told the judge. "I must live every day of my life with the realization of what I have done."

http://articles.latimes.com/1997/oct/11/news/mn-41736


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2018)

The Justice Department also did the conspiracy/suppression of evidence two-step against the Branch Davidians in Waco. A grand jury indictment accused 11 Davidians who survived 1993 federal assaults on their home of conspiring "with malice aforethought" to kill Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms agents. The ATF's decision to launch a frontal attack on their home somehow proved that the residents sought an “armed confrontation.”

Prosecutors compared Davidian leader David Koresh to Hitler and Stalin and denounced defendants as "religious terrorists." But a jury rejected the most serious charges against the Davidian defendants, which the _New York Times_ characterized as a "stunning defeat" for the federal government. Five years later, Americans learned that, contrary to Justice Department assertions, FBI attackers fired pyrotechnic grenades into the Davidians’ property before a massive fire erupted that left 80 people dead.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2018)

In the Bundy case, Judge Navarro slammed the FBI for withholding key evidence.  Unfortunately, this seems to be standard procedure for the FBI — including in their investigations of both the Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton presidential campaigns as well as the Las Vegas shooter who slaughtered concert goers last October. FBI officials have also been caught routinely twisting the truth to burnish prosecutions. *False FBI trial testimony may have helped sentence 32 innocent people to death, as the Washington Post reported in 2015. How many other innocent people been put behind bars because of federal misconduct?*

Attorney General Jeff Sessions is ordering a formal investigation into how the Justice Department went awry in Nevada. Until the feds cease wrongfully abusing their targets, there will be no rebound in trust in Washington. If the Trump administration cannot rein in renegade federal prosecutors, the president should cease-and-desist any and all claptrap about “draining the swamp.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

Stephen Miller draws line...
http://www.newsobserver.com/news/politics-government/article193871684.html


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Stephen Miller draws line...
> http://www.newsobserver.com/news/politics-government/article193871684.html


Can you imagine the beautiful rainbow of colorful kids who beat the crap out of this Nazi whiner while growing up in Santa Monica?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine the beautiful rainbow of colorful kids who beat the crap out of this Nazi whiner while growing up in Santa Monica?


He's a nazi?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's a nazi?


I don't know, but I do know he's an admirer of Hitler.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don't know, but I do know he's an admirer of Hitler.


I thought you said he was a nazi.
We all make mistakes.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you said he was a nazi.
> We all make mistakes.


it was for effect, Ricky. cross it out and write pig.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine the beautiful rainbow of colorful kids who beat the crap out of this Nazi whiner while growing up in Santa Monica?


Maybe the Nazi has a CCW permit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you said he was a nazi.
> We all make mistakes.


Especially tools of the left.
Reminds me of illegals, tools for votes.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe the Nazi has a CCW permit.


Maybe he was such a creep that people didn’t bother with him at all. Where did Trump find that loon anyway? I think he and Gorka are my favorite cartoon villains in this whole embarrassing Trump episode.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Maybe he was such a creep that people didn’t bother with him at all. Where did Trump find that loon anyway? I think he and Gorka are my favorite cartoon villains in this whole embarrassing Trump episode.


Embarrassing? Embarrassing is the fact we had such a crook for the last eight years the people revolted and the other fact is the fact you couldn't find a dem to beat Trump,
don't you think?
BTW, the American voters didn't agree with your assessment of the situation.
I know your party doesn't care about the American voter, OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

This is why we need a wall, to keep these cocksuckers out of our country.

The U.S. Has Issued Its Highest 'Do Not Travel' Warning for Five Mexican States
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/the-us-has-issued-its-highest-do-not-travel-warning-for-five-mexican-states/ar-BBIenOT?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

* Citizenship revoked in first for operation targeting those accused of naturalizing illegally*
*http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/citizenship-revoked-in-first-for-operation-targeting-those-accused-of-naturalizing-illegally/ar-BBIdu0g?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp*


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Embarrassing? Embarrassing is the fact we had such a crook for the last eight years the people revolted and the other fact is the fact you couldn't find a dem to beat Trump,
> don't you think?
> BTW, the American voters didn't agree with your assessment of the situation.
> I know your party doesn't care about the American voter, OBVI.


Nobody revolted against the two-term President Obama who was far more popular than Trump will ever be. Face it. And I will face that the Dems were too arrogant and boring to find someone to beat Trump. And the country is basically an even split so get over how out of touch the Dems are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

Arpaio: Congress should examine presidential birth certificates
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/arpaio-congress-should-examine-presidential-birth-certificates/ar-BBIdNDH?li=BBnb4R7&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

RAID! Immigration Officials Swarm 7-ELEVENS...
Issue Warning to Businesses...


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Arpaio: Congress should examine presidential birth certificates
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/arpaio-congress-should-examine-presidential-birth-certificates/ar-BBIdNDH?li=BBnb4R7&ocid=iehp


Nice that you guys are still talking about HRC and BO every day. Gives you something to talk about I guess. Trump was talking about HRC just yesterday. November should be interesting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

*Feds Raid 20 Chinese Immigrant 'Birth Hotels' in Los Angeles *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nice that you guys are still talking about HRC and BO every day. Gives you something to talk about I guess. Trump was talking about HRC just yesterday. November should be interesting.


Maybe, but this coming year should be as well.
The next couple of weeks might just set the tone for 2018 and 2020.
I think Sessions is just waiting for the right time to unload on the lying DOJ and the crooked FBI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

*Seal slams Oprah: Part of problem for decades...** 
*
*UPDATE: Some Say #MeToo Has Gone Too Far...*


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but this coming year should be as well.
> The next couple of weeks might just set the tone for 2018 and 2020.
> I think Sessions is just waiting for the right time to unload on the lying DOJ and the crooked FBI.


Good idea. Like when McCarthy went after the Army.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nobody revolted against the two-term President Obama who was far more popular than Trump will ever be. Face it. And I will face that the Dems were too arrogant and boring to find someone to beat Trump. And the country is basically an even split so get over how out of touch the Dems are.


"Nobody revolted against the two-term President Obama"....
See election results from November 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good idea. Like when McCarthy went after the Army.


Yeah, no.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Seal slams Oprah: Part of problem for decades...**
> *
> *UPDATE: Some Say #MeToo Has Gone Too Far...*


Agree on both counts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nice that you guys are still talking about HRC and BO every day.


Good benchmark from recent history.  Just in case people forget.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Nobody revolted against the two-term President Obama"....
> See election results from November 2016.


Ahhh the referendum


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Seal slams Oprah: Part of problem for decades...**
> *
> *UPDATE: Some Say #MeToo Has Gone Too Far...*


Ouch!  Enabling a pussy grabber is frowned upon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Agree on both counts.


I knew it.
You aren't quite as bad as those people say.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ouch!  Enabling a pussy grabber is frowned upon.


Does it matter who's pussy is being grabbed?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhh the referendum


Huh? Did you think Obama ran in 2016? FYI, he didn’t.


----------



## nononono (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is why we need a wall, to keep these cocksuckers out of our country.
> 
> The U.S. Has Issued Its Highest 'Do Not Travel' Warning for Five Mexican States
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/the-us-has-issued-its-highest-do-not-travel-warning-for-five-mexican-states/ar-BBIenOT?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp



*Mexican Stand Off......*
*Mexico has no bullets !*

*Pay for the Wall and we'll help you with Tourism....*
*Play games and we'll keep listing more States within Mexico as NO-GO Zones !*
*At some point this is going to cripple Mexico.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nobody revolted against the two-term President Obama who was far more popular than Trump will ever be. Face it. And I will face that the Dems were too arrogant and boring to find someone to beat Trump. And the country is basically an even split so get over how out of touch the Dems are.


*The scourge of Criminality has always been with both Parties.....*
*The Democrats are just the " Party " of Criminals and Crooks.*
*The Republicans we've seen scurrying off and retiring are bailing*
*off in my opinion because the noose is way to tight for them to*
*operate freely.*
*The Democrats that are staying are very accustom to operating*
*in the smelly swamp.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

Talk about crazy,

UN pushes countries to open up migration...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

*Leaked Memo: DACA Amnesty Is ‘Critical Component of Democratic Party’s Future Electoral Success’*

A leaked memo from the left-wing organization, the Center for American Progress Action Fund, admits that passing an amnesty for the nearly 800,000 illegal aliens shielded from deportation by the President Obama-created Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA) program is “a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success.”

by John Binder1462


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does it matter who's pussy is being grabbed?


Apparently it does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Huh? Did you think Obama ran in 2016? FYI, he didn’t.


Yes he did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Mexican Stand Off......*
> *Mexico has no bullets !*
> 
> *Pay for the Wall and we'll help you with Tourism....*
> ...


DHS has a travel advisory for Cabo.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Leaked Memo: DACA Amnesty Is ‘Critical Component of Democratic Party’s Future Electoral Success’*
> 
> A leaked memo from the left-wing organization, the Center for American Progress Action Fund, admits that passing an amnesty for the nearly 800,000 illegal aliens shielded from deportation by the President Obama-created Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA) program is “a critical component of the Democratic Party’s future electoral success.”
> 
> by John Binder1462


I read that line. It's actually in there. That's gross.


----------



## nononono (Jan 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> DHS has a travel advisory for Cabo.


*Yep .....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I read that line. It's actually in there. That's gross.


At least it is above board now, their agenda is not compassion, just votes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> DHS has a travel advisory for Cabo.


Doesn't matter to me what part of Mexico, it's all banned as far as I am concerned.
I am perfectly happy visiting only the 57 states.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesn't matter to me what part of Mexico, it's all banned as far as I am concerned.


was just in puerto vallarta over break with the kids. got married on the south coast there 14 years ago. love mexico. good people, good beaches, good food, good soccer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> was just in puerto vallarta over break with the kids. got married on the south coast there 14 years ago. love mexico. good people, good beaches, good food, good soccer.


Sounds good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> was just in puerto vallarta over break with the kids. got married on the south coast there 14 years ago. love mexico. good people, good beaches, good food, good soccer.


If it's so good, why the rush to come here and why didn't you stay there?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If it's so good, why the rush to come here and why didn't you stay there?


1. No rush. 2. Had to come home and get back to work so I can afford more Mexican vacations.


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhh the referendum


Are  you referring to the Presidential election, where t finished third behind Hillary and Noneoftheabove?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

By the way, how great is it that Arpaio is running for Senate? The nutter party gets to be known as the party of Roy Moore and Joe Arpaio. That oughta work well come November!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Are  you referring to the Presidential election, where t finished third behind Hillary and Noneoftheabove?


Yes.  The rigged election.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> By the way, how great is it that Arpaio is running for Senate? The nutter party gets to be known as the party of Roy Moore and Joe Arpaio. That oughta work well come November!


You mean because the popular is a sure win?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 1. No rush. 2. Had to come home and get back to work so I can afford more Mexican vacations.


Rush from all the illegals to get her so we can pay for their benis, or so you can defend them in court. I finally get it, you are an illegal immigration attorney, it all makes sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 1. No rush. 2. Had to come home and get back to work so I can afford more Mexican vacations.


Make sure to spend over there so they can afford to pay for the wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> By the way, how great is it that Arpaio is running for Senate? The nutter party gets to be known as the party of Roy Moore and Joe Arpaio. That oughta work well come November!


Can you imagine if he wins?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Are  you referring to the Presidential election, where t finished third behind Hillary and Noneoftheabove?


I guess close counts in this case too?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine if he wins?


No.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No.


If he wins I am going to lay you down by the fire after you buy me dinner.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he wins I am going to lay you down by the fire after you buy me dinner.


If he does, you'll have to find me in Mexico.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If he does, you'll have to find me in Mexico.


Are you gonna self deport?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you gonna self deport?


yes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2018)

*Civil Rights Commissioner Scolds DACA Amnesty Plan: Black Americans Will Be ‘Disproportionately’ Harmed*
33 Comments


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> By the way, how great is it that Arpaio is running for Senate? The nutter party gets to be known as the party of Roy Moore and Joe Arpaio. That oughta work well come November!


You forgot to include the biggest criminal buffoon of them all Donald J. Trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> yes


Promise?


----------



## nononono (Jan 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> was just in puerto vallarta over break with the kids. got married on the south coast there 14 years ago. love mexico. good people, good beaches, good food, good soccer.


*14 years.......Hmmmm.*
*57 years old ( As per you )*
*Married in Mexico*
*States he's a Lawyer*
*States he owns businesses*
*Vacations in Mexico*
*43 years old when you got married*
*Not your first marriage is it ?*
*I am seeing a pattern here*
*Why do you spend so much time here ?*
*You like to stroke your own ego, don't you ?*
*Your reputation on this forum is a solid LIAR !*
*You work in a cubicle and live a fantasy life don't you ?*

*Are you Bob's brother who is Wez's " Pronoun " ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2018)

I am glad this is finally settled.

*PEW: American media bias worst in world...*


----------



## xav10 (Jan 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad this is finally settled.
> 
> *PEW: American media bias worst in world...*


this was already settled. did you read it? it says trump  people believe media is biased. we knew that. they don't like people writing down things that trump says or does. like what did his sec. of state say about him again? that he's a fucking moron?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> this was already settled. did you read it? it says trump  people believe media is biased. we knew that. they don't like people writing down things that trump says or does. like what did his sec. of state say about him again? that he's a fucking moron?


I read it, did you?
It's amazing what you don't want to read, let me help a brotha out.

_“Large gaps in ratings of the media emerge between governing party supporters and non-supporters. On the question of whether their news media cover political issues fairly, for example, partisan differences appear in 20 of the 38 countries surveyed. In five countries, the gap is at least 20 percentage points, with the largest by far in the U.S. at 34 percentage points,” said Pew._

The survey found that just 21 percent of Americans supportive of Trump and Republicans believe the media is fair.* But it also found that just 55 percent of those who don’t back Trump also believe the media is not fairly covering politics in the U.S.*

In every other case, those numbers are flipped, said Pew.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> this was already settled. did you read it? it says trump  people believe media is biased. we knew that. they don't like people writing down things that trump says or does. like what did his sec. of state say about him again? that he's a fucking moron?


You must be the spawn of E-reader and husker du.
E doesn't read what he posts and husker just leaves out the most important facts, how convenient.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I read it, did you?
> It's amazing what you don't want to read, let me help a brotha out.
> 
> _“Large gaps in ratings of the media emerge between governing party supporters and non-supporters. On the question of whether their news media cover political issues fairly, for example, partisan differences appear in 20 of the 38 countries surveyed. In five countries, the gap is at least 20 percentage points, with the largest by far in the U.S. at 34 percentage points,” said Pew._
> ...


Joe you have it backwards. Read the chart. It says 55% of US who don’t support Trump believe media is fair.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe you have it backwards. Read the chart. It says 55% of US who don’t support Trump believe media is fair.


Maybe the chart is wrong.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe the chart is wrong.


I think it’s more likely the dumbass Moonie newspaper (Washington Times) journalist who’s either negligent or a liar. I think you have to be a dipshit to write for that rag. Go see The Post and learn about a real newspaper.


----------



## nononono (Jan 12, 2018)

*It's ponderable that the Democrats KNEW they could elicit some kind of remark from the*
*President by offering up the " Shitty " proposal they did yesterday and then run with his off color*
*remark to create a smoke screen for what he was going to sign today and the retarded remark*
*Nancy Pelosi said yesterday....They are in the shithole next week when the IG reports come out*
*and they are going to do everything in their power to distract from the findings.*
*Hopefully....Yes Hopefully a whole shitload of indictments are handed out and the Swamp Creatures*
*freak out !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think it’s more likely the dumbass Moonie newspaper (Washington Times) journalist who’s either negligent or a liar. I think you have to be a dipshit to write for that rag. Go see The Post and learn about a real newspaper.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It's ponderable that the Democrats KNEW they could elicit some kind of remark from the*
> *President by offering up the " Shitty " proposal they did yesterday and then run with his off color*
> *remark to create a smoke screen for what he was going to sign today and the retarded remark*
> *Nancy Pelosi said yesterday....They are in the shithole next week when the IG reports come out*
> ...


Washington DC is a shithole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Washington DC is a shithole.


That shit hole is one of the wealthiest shit holes in the nation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That shit hole is one of the wealthiest shit holes in the nation.


Its a shithole full of shitholes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

The SEIU may have to refund a lot dues this year

This is Act Two of a 2014 Supreme Court case which ended at least one unconstitutional practice by the SEIU and other labor unions. In the landmark case of _Harris v. Quinn_, the court ruled that unions couldn’t force home caregivers who were not union members to have payments (which were essentially dues) subtracted from the Medicare reimbursement they received for providing in-home care to patients, many of whom were relatives. That was good news for the nursing aides, but it failed to address the issue what to do about all of the workers who had already been ripped off by the union, in some cases for many years.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/01/13/seiu-may-refund-lot-dues-year/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjexY-rutfYAhWwRN8KHbDcD1EQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3Onio9KvQAadCogQaLSg_Y&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

Why hasn't this illegal been sent back to his shit hole yet?

Obama slams Americans who watch Fox News: ‘You are living on a different planet’
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/01/13/obama-slams-americans-who-watch-fox-news-you-are-living-on-a-different-planet/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiU7vjPvNfYAhXRRN8KHVJ7ADgQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw3iccskoqWp2D6duXNAdxnD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

Democratic Sen. Dick Durbin: The Term ‘Chain Migration’ Is ‘Painful’ To African Americans
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25833/democratic-sen-dick-durbin-term-chain-migration-frank-camp?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjU8p2nvtfYAhUhU98KHZmoA1kQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw29vFvlV_ZBXvuLbPIqRzIG&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

Condi Rice Worries That #MeToo Movement Could Turn Women Into ‘Snowflakes’
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/01/13/condi-rice-worries-that-metoo-movement-could-turn-women-into-snowflakes/&ved=0ahUKEwiB9afOyNfYAhUMPN8KHaPLCPEQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw2S_8gxkny7j1ZYPrbokdph&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why hasn't this illegal been sent back to his shit hole yet?
> 
> Obama slams Americans who watch Fox News: ‘You are living on a different planet’
> 20 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/01/13/obama-slams-americans-who-watch-fox-news-you-are-living-on-a-different-planet/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiU7vjPvNfYAhXRRN8KHVJ7ADgQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw3iccskoqWp2D6duXNAdxnD


He's very popular and I imagine he will be appearing with increasing frequency in an effort to get Americans to face reality...he is far more popular and beloved than the current president, as you know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He's very popular and I imagine he will be appearing with increasing frequency in an effort to get Americans to face reality...he is far more popular and beloved than the current president, as you know.


Like a Pavlovian whistle for the intellectually uninvolved, just the mention, just a word and they begin to drool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He's very popular and I imagine he will be appearing with increasing frequency in an effort to get Americans to face reality...he is far more popular and beloved than the current president, as you know.


I wouldn't count on any of that, DOJ might just have something to say about that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He's very popular and I imagine he will be appearing with increasing frequency in an effort to get Americans to face reality...he is far more popular and beloved than the current president, as you know.


I love popular.  Puts up quite a smokescreen.  Until it doesn't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like a Pavlovian whistle for the intellectually uninvolved, just the mention, just a word and they begin to drool.


Hence your post.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wouldn't count on any of that, DOJ might just have something to say about that.


If heads gotta roll in the pursuit of justice, I’m all for it. So far it’s a bunch of Trump cronies...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If heads gotta roll in the pursuit of justice, I’m all for it. So far it’s a bunch of Trump cronies...


You didn't here about the uranium one dude?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wouldn't count on any of that, DOJ might just have something to say about that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't here about the uranium one dude?


What about the dead "dossier" guy?
Did his head roll?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about the dead "dossier" guy?
> Did his head roll?


Tell me about what the DOJ did to them again? Like it’s gonna do to Obama?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Tell me about what the DOJ did to them again? Like it’s gonna do to Obama?


I dont know. Did I tell you before?
Isnt there supposed to be a dead guy somewhere?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know. Did I tell you before?
> Isnt there supposed to be a dead guy somewhere?


I saw that someone testified about a dead guy as a result of the dossier. Certainly lends credibility to its veracity, doesn’t it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know. Did I tell you before?
> Isnt there supposed to be a dead guy somewhere?


At least 10 in Russia . . . Putin doesn't like loose ends possibly messing up his leverage. Better to just silence them for good . . . you probably wish Trump would do that as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least 10 in Russia . . . Putin doesn't like loose ends possibly messing up his leverage. Better to just silence them for good . . . you probably wish Trump would do that as well.


Ten people in russia are dead because of this fake dossier?
How did you find this out, rat?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ten people in russia are dead because of this fake dossier?
> How did you find this out, rat?


He could tell you but, he would have to kill you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ten people in russia are dead because of this fake dossier?
> How did you find this out, rat?


Nothing to see there, just people who were connected with the dossier that died unexpectedly . . . happens all the time in Russia.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing to see there, just people who were connected with the dossier that died unexpectedly . . . happens all the time in Russia.


Yeah, thats the ticket. lol.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing to see there, just people who were connected with the dossier that died unexpectedly . . . happens all the time in Russia.






http://lasvegas.cbslocal.com/station/kxnt-newsradio/
THE CLINTON DEAD POOL

1- James McDougal – Clintons convicted Whitewater partner died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement. He was a key witness in Ken Starr’s investigation.

2 – Mary Mahoney – A former White House intern was murdered July 1997 at a Starbucks Coffee Shop in Georgetown .. The murder …happened just after she was to go public w:th her story of sexual harassment in the White House.

3 – Vince Foster – Former White House counselor, and colleague of Hillary Clinton at Little Rock’s Rose Law firm. Died of a gunshot wound to the head, ruled a suicide.

4 – Ron Brown – Secretary of Commerce and former DNC Chairman. Reported to have died by impact in a plane crash. A pathologist close to the investigation reported that there was a hole in the top of Brown’s skull resembling a gunshot wound. At the time of his death Brown was being investigated, and spoke publicly of his willingness to cut a deal with prosecutors. The rest of the people on the plane also died. A few days later the Air Traffic controller commited suicide.

5 – C. Victor Raiser, II – Raiser, a major player in the Clinton fund raising organization died in a private plane crash in July 1992.

6 – Paul Tulley – Democratic National Committee Political Director found dead in a hotel room in Little Rock , September 1992. Described by Clinton as a “dear friend and trusted advisor”.

7 – Ed Willey – Clinton fundraiser, found dead November 1993 deep in the woods in VA of a gunshot wound to the head. Ruled a suicide. Ed Willey died on the same day his wife Kathleen Willey claimed Bill Clinton groped her in the oval office in the White House. Ed Willey was involved in several Clinton fund raising events.

8 – Jerry Parks – Head of Clinton’s gubernatorial security team in Little Rock .. Gunned down in his car at a deserted intersection outside Little Rock Park’s son said his father was building a dossier on Clinton He allegedly threatened to reveal this information. After he died the files were mysteriously removed from his house.

9 – James Bunch – Died from a gunshot suicide. It was reported that he had a “Black Book” of people which contained names of influential people who visited prostitutes in Texas and Arkansas

10 – James Wilson – Was found dead in May 1993 from an apparent hanging suicide. He was reported to have ties to Whitewater..

11 – Kathy Ferguson – Ex-wife of Arkansas Trooper Danny Ferguson, was found dead in May 1994, in her living room with a gunshot to her head. It was ruled a suicide even though there were several packed suitcases, as if she were going somewhere. Danny Ferguson was a co-defendant along with Bill Clinton in the Paula Jones lawsuit Kathy Ferguson was a possible corroborating witness for Paula Jones.

12 – Bill Shelton – Arkansas State Trooper and fiancee of Kathy Ferguson. Critical of the suicide ruling of his fiancee, he was found dead in June, 1994 of a gunshot wound also ruled a suicide at the grave site of his fiancee.

13 – Gandy Baugh – Attorney for Clinton’s friend Dan Lassater, died by jumping out a window of a tall building January, 1994. His client was a convicted drug distributor.

14 – Florence Martin – Accountant & sub-contractor for the CIA, was related to the Barry Seal, Mena, Arkansas, airport drug smuggling case. He died of three gunshot wounds.

15 – Suzanne Coleman – Reportedly had an affair with Clinton when he was Arkansas Attorney General. Died of a gunshot wound to the back of the head, ruled a suicide. Was pregnant at the time of her death.

16 – Paula Grober – Clinton’s speech interpreter for the deaf from 1978 until her death December 9, 1992. She died in a one car accident.
17 – Danny Casolaro – Investigative reporter, investigating Mena Airport and Arkansas Development Finance Authority. He slit his wrists, apparently, in the middle of his investigation.

18 – Paul Wilcher – Attorney investigating corruption at Mena Airport with Casolaro and the 1980 “October Surprise” was found dead on a toilet June 22, 1993, in his Washington DC apartment had delivered a report to Janet Reno 3 weeks before his death.

19 – Jon Parnell Walker – Whitewater investigator for Resolution Trust Corp. Jumped to his death from his Arlington ,Virginia apartment balcony August 15, 1993. He was investigating the Morgan Guaranty scandal.

20 – Barbara Wise – Commerce Department staffer. Worked closely with Ron Brown and John Huang. Cause of death: Unknown. Died November 29, 1996. Her bruised, naked body was found locked in her office at the Department of Commerce.

21 – Charles Meissner – Assistant Secretary of Commerce who gave John Huang special security clearance, died shortly thereafter in a small plane crash.

22 – Dr. Stanley Heard – Chairman of the National Chiropractic Health Care Advisory Committee died with his attorney Steve Dickson in a small plane crash. Dr. Heard, in addition to serving on Clinton ‘s advisory council personally treated Clinton’s mother, stepfather and brother.

23 – Barry Seal – Drug running TWA pilot out of Mena Arkansas, death was no accident.

24 – Johnny Lawhorn, Jr. – Mechanic, found a check made out to Bill Clinton in the trunk of a car left at his repair shop. He was found dead after his car had hit a utility pole.

25 – Stanley Huggins – Investigated Madison Guaranty. His death was a purported suicide and his report was never released.

26 – Hershell Friday – Attorney and Clinton fundraiser died March 1, 1994, when his plane exploded.

27 – Kevin Ives & Don Henry – Known as “The boys on the track” case. Reports say the boys may have stumbled upon the Mena Arkansas airport drug operation. A controversial case, the initial report of death said, due to falling asleep on railroad tracks. Later reports claim the 2 boys had been slain before being placed on the tracks. Many linked to the case died before their testimony could come before a Grand Jury.

THE FOLLOWING PERSONS HAD INFORMATION ON THE IVES/HENRY CASE:

28 – Keith Coney – Died when his motorcycle slammed into the back of a truck, 7/88.

29 – Keith McMaskle – Died, stabbed 113 times, Nov, 1988

30 – Gregory Collins – Died from a gunshot wound January 1989.

31 – Jeff Rhodes – He was shot, mutilated and found burned in a trash dump in April 1989.

32 – James Milan – Found decapitated. However, the Coroner ruled his death was due to natural causes”.

34 – Richard Winters – A suspect in the Ives/Henry deaths. He was killed in a set-up robbery July 1989.

THE FOLLOWING CLINTON BODYGUARDS ARE ALSO DEAD
35 – Major William S. Barkley, Jr.
36 – Captain Scott J . Reynolds
37 – Sgt. Brian Hanley
38 – Sgt. Tim Sabel
39 – Major General William Robertson
40 – Col. William Densberger
41 – Col. Robert Kelly
42 – Spec. Gary Rhodes
43 – Steve Willis
44 – Robert Williams
45 – Conway LeBleu
46 – Todd McKeehan

_And the most recent, Seth Rich, the DC staffer murdered and “robbed” (of nothing) on July 10. Wikileaks found Assange claims he had info on the DNC email scandal_.

Not Included in this list are the 4 men killed in Benghazi.
http://lasvegas.cbslocal.com/2016/08/10/the-list-of-clinton-associates-whove-died-mysteriously-check-it-out/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love popular.  Puts up quite a smokescreen.  Until it doesn't.


Wasn't HRC popular?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least 10 in Russia . . . Putin doesn't like loose ends possibly messing up his leverage. Better to just silence them for good . . . you probably wish Trump would do that as well.


Sounds like Trump should watch his back.
What an idiot you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I saw that someone testified about a dead guy as a result of the dossier. Certainly lends credibility to its veracity, doesn’t it?


No


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about the dead "dossier" guy?
> Did his head roll?


Better ask espoola.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least 10 in Russia . . . Putin doesn't like loose ends possibly messing up his leverage. Better to just silence them for good . . . you probably wish Trump would do that as well.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> THE CLINTON DEAD POOL
> 
> 1- James McDougal – Clintons convicted Whitewater partner died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement. He was a key witness in Ken Starr’s investigation.
> 
> ...


As Joe said earlier, I’m sure we all look forward to the results of the DOJ investigations and what they tell us about Clintons, Obama and Trump. Curious what your reactions will be then, whiners.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Better ask espoola.


You mean, guillotine boy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> THE CLINTON DEAD POOL
> 
> 1- James McDougal – Clintons convicted Whitewater partner died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement. He was a key witness in Ken Starr’s investigation.
> 
> ...


Thats an impressive trail of carnage.
Im happy to say, I never met them and never hope to. (The Clinton Syndicate)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> As Joe said earlier, I’m sure we all look forward to the results of the DOJ investigations and what they tell us about Clintons, Obama and Trump. Curious what your reactions will be then, whiners.


Your team is going down, just where they should be.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your team is going down, just where they should be.


The difference will be I will take the lumps and admit it, not like you whiners who will deny your embarrassing results.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The difference will be I will take the lumps and admit it, not like you whiners who will deny your embarrassing results.


Do you have an example of said bullshit?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you have an example of said bullshit?


Of course. Just the other day you said the DOJ was corrupt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course. Just the other day you said the DOJ was corrupt.


Just off the top of my head, fast and furious and spying on the press.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wasn't HRC popular?


Thank goodness.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just off the top of my head, fast and furious and spying on the press.


Here’s another report on jury nullification in action.

A jury delivered an extraordinary blow to the government in a long-running battle over the use of public lands when it acquitted all seven defendants involved in the armed occupation of a national wildlife refuge in rural southeastern Oregon. …The Portland jury acquitted Bundy, his brother Ryan Bundy and five others of conspiring to impede federal workers from their jobs at the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge, 300 miles southeast of Portland. …Even attorneys for the defendants were surprised by the acquittals. …Federal prosecutors took two weeks to present their case, finishing with a display of more than 30 guns seized after the standoff.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2018)

And why did the Judge make that decision?

In this case, evidence shows that a federal agency motivated by ego, anger, and prejudice launched the most militaristic and aggressive campaign possible against a rancher whom federal officials had deemed to be likely peaceful. There is evidence they abused that rancher’s son, ringed his property with snipers, and intended to “kick [him] in the mouth and take his cattle.” Then, when it came time to prosecute that same rancher, they withheld the truth and portrayed his accurate claims about federal misconduct as criminal deceptions designed to inflame public outrage. …The judge, however, understood her legal obligations. *Who is the greater threat to public peace and the rule of law? A rancher and his sons angry that the government is destroying his livelihood in part through political favoritism and vindictiveness? Or a government that acts as if might makes right, abuses its citizens, and uses maximum force when far less intrusion and risk would accomplish its lawful purposes? Bundy’s case teaches a number of valuable lessons. We cannot presume the government’s virtue. Sometimes even wild tales are true. And every American — from the angriest antifa activist to the leader of “Y’all Qaeda” — is entitled to the full protection of the United States Constitution.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And why did the Judge make that decision?
> 
> In this case, evidence shows that a federal agency motivated by ego, anger, and prejudice launched the most militaristic and aggressive campaign possible against a rancher whom federal officials had deemed to be likely peaceful. There is evidence they abused that rancher’s son, ringed his property with snipers, and intended to “kick [him] in the mouth and take his cattle.” Then, when it came time to prosecute that same rancher, they withheld the truth and portrayed his accurate claims about federal misconduct as criminal deceptions designed to inflame public outrage. …The judge, however, understood her legal obligations. *Who is the greater threat to public peace and the rule of law? A rancher and his sons angry that the government is destroying his livelihood in part through political favoritism and vindictiveness? Or a government that acts as if might makes right, abuses its citizens, and uses maximum force when far less intrusion and risk would accomplish its lawful purposes? Bundy’s case teaches a number of valuable lessons. We cannot presume the government’s virtue. Sometimes even wild tales are true. And every American — from the angriest antifa activist to the leader of “Y’all Qaeda” — is entitled to the full protection of the United States Constitution.*


Sounds almost corrupt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And why did the Judge make that decision?
> 
> In this case, evidence shows that a federal agency motivated by ego, anger, and prejudice launched the most militaristic and aggressive campaign possible against a rancher whom federal officials had deemed to be likely peaceful. There is evidence they abused that rancher’s son, ringed his property with snipers, and intended to “kick [him] in the mouth and take his cattle.” Then, when it came time to prosecute that same rancher, they withheld the truth and portrayed his accurate claims about federal misconduct as criminal deceptions designed to inflame public outrage. …The judge, however, understood her legal obligations. *Who is the greater threat to public peace and the rule of law? A rancher and his sons angry that the government is destroying his livelihood in part through political favoritism and vindictiveness? Or a government that acts as if might makes right, abuses its citizens, and uses maximum force when far less intrusion and risk would accomplish its lawful purposes? Bundy’s case teaches a number of valuable lessons. We cannot presume the government’s virtue. Sometimes even wild tales are true. And every American — from the angriest antifa activist to the leader of “Y’all Qaeda” — is entitled to the full protection of the United States Constitution.*


Buddy's supporters aimed guns at Federal Agents and he owes us and the US a lot of money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Buddy's supporters aimed guns at Federal Agents and he owes us and the US a lot of money.


You missed the government snipers that provoked that response.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You missed the government snipers that provoked that response.


So you are an anarchist apologist? The Bundy supporters certainly weren't pointing their rifles at snipers.







A jury in Las Vegas deadlocked on almost all charges against six men being tried in federal court for the 2014 standoff between federal law enforcement and armed loonies supporting welfare rancher Cliven Bundy. The jury did manage to agree on guilty verdicts on some counts against two of the men, but was unable to reach a verdict on the rest.

Gregory Burleson, a formerly active member of Arizona militia groups who used to be a paid FBI informant, was convicted of assault on a federal officer, threatening a federal officer, interference with interstate commerce by extortion, obstruction of justice, interstate travel in aid of extortion and multiple gun counts. He faces a mandatory minimum sentence of 57 years.

During the standoff, Burleson was photographed holding a long gun on a mesa, perched above the dried-up wash where Bureau of Land Management agents were impounding cattle.


Read more at https://wonkette.com/616207/bundy-jury-cant-decide-if-pointing-guns-at-law-enforcement-is-bad#QA3zrZ6aGYUBe6al.99


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are an anarchist apologist? The Bundy supporters certainly weren't pointing their rifles at snipers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*What's up Racist Democrat !*

*You're showing your true Colors !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2018)

Going through Carl's this morning and the menu sigh said Coke De Mexico, what the fuck does that mean?
Sounds like it's time to boycott carl's to me.
Back in 04 I was in Sears and an announcement came over the loud speaker that was in Spanish, that was the last time I ever went to sears, we all know how that has worked out for them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2018)

Previously Deported Illegal Alien Arrested for Making Terroristic Threats, Causing Police Chase


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2018)

Happy MLK day,

If you don't believe me, maybe you will believe this person, probably not though, all you white SJW types know better than everyone, even the black people,


MLK Jr.'s Niece: 'Trump Is Not a Racist'


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Going through Carl's this morning and the menu sigh said Coke De Mexico, what the fuck does that mean?
> Sounds like it's time to boycott carl's to me.
> Back in 04 I was in Sears and an announcement came over the loud speaker that was in Spanish, that was the last time I ever went to sears, we all know how that has worked out for them.


Mexican coke is made with cane sugar like we used to make it here.
Some people like it better.
I dont drink coke at all so I couldnt tell you.
Maybe thats what "Coke de Mexico" is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2018)

She'll fit right in,





*Dem Rep Gabbard: American Foreign Policy Led to North Korea Developing Nuclear Weapons*
by Pam Key


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She'll fit right in,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?  Axis of evil ring a bell sistah?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She'll fit right in,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://edition.cnn.com/2018/01/14/politics/chuck-hagel-donald-trump/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Bundy supporters certainly weren't pointing their rifles at snipers.


How do you know?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> http://edition.cnn.com/2018/01/14/politics/chuck-hagel-donald-trump/


GABBARD: *We absolutely need to bolster our — our ballistic missile defense system specifically for Hawaii *and for this country. That’s something on the Armed Services Committee that I have been and continue to work on doing.

Music to Trump's ear'$ and the defense budget.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Seriously?  Axis of evil ring a bell sistah?


Now that's a fake Hawaiian.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that's a fake Hawaiian.


But a real Samoan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2018)

Immigration
*Newly Released Arizona Crime Data Just Shattered a Key Liberal Narrative on Immigration*
[URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/dennisprager/2018/01/16/here-are-ten-thoughts-on-the-presidents-alleged-use-of-the-word-shole-in-describing-haiti-a-central-american-country-and-african-countries-n2434767'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/scottmorefield/2018/01/16/newly-released-arizona-crime-data-shatters-key-liberal-narrative-on-immigration-and-cato-wont-be-pleased-n2435126'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/scottmorefield/2018/01/16/newly-released-arizona-crime-data-shatters-key-liberal-narrative-on-immigration-and-cato-wont-be-pleased-n2435126']Newly Released Arizona Crime Data Just Shattered a Key Liberal Narrative on Immigration [/URL] [/URL][/URL]
 
Liberal narratives don’t die easily, but when they do the fall can often be hard and fast. Consider the “myth of the noble illegal immigrant,” an insistence by a Left longing for more Democratic votes and an Establishment Right longing for more cheap labor that illegal immigrants are uber-law-abiding - indeed, are the most law-abiding among us, so law-abiding, in fact, that they could easily teach us Americans something about how to law abide, or something. 

My Townhall column last month, entitled, “The 'Big Lie' Starts to Crumble as Feds Release Immigrant Crime Data,“ apparently caused an inkling of a stir among the good folks at the ‘conservative’ but pro-immigration (yeah, that’s why ‘conservative’ is in quotes) Cato Institute. Their immigration policy analyst, Alex Nowrasteh, whom I quoted in the piece, was quick to tweet, “Ignorant piece by @SKMorefield on the new federal incarceration/immigration report,” and call me to task for supposedly not reading his research. 

CARTOONS | Steve Breen
 View Cartoon 
Except, I did read his research, and others, albeit in fairness to Nowrasteh not everything and not every word. I read the open-borders research enough, however, to quickly realize that one crucial thing was missing - actual demographic data on convicted criminals from individual states. 

Oh there was data, if you want to call it that. In one paper, Nowrasteh and his co-author, Michelangelo Landgrave, use the United States Census’s American Community Survey “to estimate the nationwide incarceration rate for DREAMers for 2015.” The authors call the data “high quality,” notwithstanding the fact that the survey fails to ask “whether those individuals are or ever have been illegal immigrants.”

The authors get around this minor inconvenience by using something called “residual statistical methodology,” which amounts to, without getting all that technical about it, taking four shots of bourbon, closing your eyes, spinning around ten times, and tossing a dart at a wall full of numbers. OK, maybe I’m exaggerating just a bit, but let’s put it this way - when the “methodology” intentionally leaves out incarcerated immigrants who live in “a household where somebody received food stamps” based on the naive belief that illegal immigrants and those living with them never collect food stamps, it could quite possibly be a red flag big enough to sneak at least a mack truck full of illegal immigrants through.

And yes, I do realize the media mantra is that no illegal immigrant ever gets their hands on a single slice of bread at taxpayer expense, but among the numerous reasons why that’s a patent lie lies this little cryfest from the Washington Post earlier this year about immigrants withdrawing from SNAP programs nationwide for fear of being deported. Now, why would legal, uber-law-abiding immigrants fear being deported? Why indeed…

All of which boils down to this: If you’re going to do a study attempting to prove the general law-abidingness of illegal immigrants, wouldn’t you want data that compiles actual illegal immigrant crime rates? Considering the fact that legal immigrant crime is indeed low, any study using data that lumps legal and illegal immigrants together is bound to be skewed.

But how to prove it? That’s the question, right? We’re all familiar with the high profile cases, mainly thanks to President Trump, but Cato and others insist those are merely outliers of an otherwise, you know, uber-law-abiding population. The federal release last month was indeed a significant piece of data, but Nowrasteh and others are right when they say it’s a small sample size. Thus, the only place to go to satisfy all parties is to the actual state data, using actual compiled numbers, not guesstimates, from real record keepers.

When I pressed him during our Twitter exchange, Nowrasteh says he had previously “made a request for public records to the State of Texas DPS” and is “still waiting for another to be filled.” Further, he stated that Cato “has obtained data on convictions & arrests by immigration status & crime for Texas for multiple years.” One more records request answer, and “We’ll be publishing early in New Year.”

Good! I’m sure all of us eagerly await those results. However, it looks like economist and researcher John Lott has beaten Cato to the punch with a treasure trove of recently released data from another state - Arizona - from January 1985 to June 2017. 

Thus begins the second devastating blow in as many months of the “myth of the noble illegal immigrant.” And folks, this one could very well destroy the whole rotten structure. 

“Undocumented immigrants are at least 142% more likely to be convicted of crime than other Arizonans,” Lott concludes from the data. 

While documented immigrants, or legal permanent residents, accounted for 3.9 percent of Arizona’s population in 2014, but only 1.5 percent of the prison population (which again shows why it’s inaccurate to lump documented and undocumented immigrants for any statistical purposes), undocumented immigrants account for 11.6 percent of first and second most serious offenses. 

Further, undocumented immigrants in Arizona are consistently more likely to be convicted of murder, manslaughter, armed robbery, sexual assault of a minor, sexual assault, DUI or DWI, and kidnapping, among other serious crimes. And undocumented immigrants are 163 percent more likely to commit first degree murder than are U.S. citizens in the state. 

As far as sample sizes are concerned, this one will be hard to ignore. During the 33-year period from 1985 to 2017, undocumented immigrants made up almost 5 percent of Arizona’s population, approximately 82 percent above the national average and 5th among all states. 

But when it comes to this particular state, there are no “sample sizes” here, no “residual statistical methodologies” employed. Why? Because this study deals with “the entire universe of cases,” or all 615,555 first and second most serious offenses processed by the Arizona Department of Corrections from January 1985 through June 2017. 

And these are just the crimes that are reported. Given the common perception that undocumented immigrant criminals’ most likely victims are other undocumented immigrants, and a significant percentage of those crimes go unreported, the numbers are likely far higher. 

There’s more, of course. It’s definitely worth reading the whole thing. Watch for liberals and beltway ‘conservatives’ to attack Lott himself instead of highlighting the supposed errors in the research. When they do, it’ll be the first sign that their edifice is crumbling around them, and the only way they think they can dig themselves out is by ad hominem attacks.

Lott writes, “If undocumented immigrants committed crime nationally as they do in Arizona, in 2016 they would have been responsible for over 1,000 more murders, 5,200 rapes, 8,900 robberies, 25,300 aggravated assaults, and 26,900 burglaries.”

When will the carnage be enough for Americans to reject the lies they’ve been fed for so many years? Perhaps when they finally know the unfettered truth, and the “myth” is destroyed for good


----------



## xav10 (Jan 16, 2018)

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5a5e24aee4b04f3c55a64a22?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009

Like I always tell you guys. The “conservative” who always talks about his guns and bibles is gay. This one was so self-loathing that he lashed out and murdered someone.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Going through Carl's this morning and the menu sigh said Coke De Mexico, what the fuck does that mean?
> Sounds like it's time to boycott carl's to me.
> Back in 04 I was in Sears and an announcement came over the loud speaker that was in Spanish, that was the last time I ever went to sears, we all know how that has worked out for them.


We will take advantage of your ignorance and keep the Mexican Cokes for ourselves.


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She'll fit right in,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*She's been hittin rotten ganja from the Lava tubes.....her minds twisted.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2018)

espola said:


> We will take advantage of your ignorance and keep the Mexican Cokes for ourselves.


In Mexico I hope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

WATCH: Illegal Immigrant Who Murdered Two Cops Grins At Trial: 'I Wish I Killed More Of Those Motherf***ers'
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/25975/illegal-immigrant-who-murdered-two-cops-grins-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiz1bDWg9_YAhVI-6wKHYNjBCQQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw3XA09w8CZpRs8Mbn6ohjzS&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

How fucking stupid can you people be?
It's no surprise, we witness it here daily.

Dems Think 800,000 Illegal Immigrants Are Worth Forcing Active Military To Go Without Pay
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/01/16/dems-shutdown-government-dreamers/&ved=0ahUKEwi1zbu_jN_YAhVFbK0KHUfQAlwQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw3acOCIfXsLtD7hhLQp86x0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

17 Jan 20186017 Jan, 2018 17 Jan, 2018
*For decades, Palestinian Authority leader Mahmoud Abbas has been touted by American leaders as a moderate man of peace.*

U.S. leaders from George W. Bush to Barack Obama, and from Condoleezza Rice to John Kerry, all insisted that Abbas is the Palestinian leader who will make an historic deal with Israel.


President Donald Trump has met three times with Abbas since taking office.

On Sunday night, Abbas showed them what he really thinks.

He cursed Trump saying that the U.S. President’s “house should be destroyed.”

He attacked U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman in lurid, antisemitic language:


“U.S. Ambassador to Israel David Friedman is a settler who is opposed to the term ‘occupation.’ He is an offensive human being, and I will not agree to meet him anywhere. They requested that I meet him and I refused, not in Jerusalem, not in Amman, not in Washington.”

Abbas then threatened U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley.

“She [Haley] threatens to hit people who hurt Israel with the heel of her shoe, and we’ll respond the same way.”

He called Trump’s anticipated Middle East peace plan “a slap in the face,” and said, “we will slap back.”

Abbas declared “dead” the peace agreements he and his colleagues in the Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) signed with Israel for the Palestinians since 1993. He pledged to block any future U.S. involvement in peace talks between the Palestinians and Israel: “We will not accept American leadership of a political process involving negotiations.”


Abbas then turned his attention to Israel and the Jews.

“Israel,” he said “is a colonial project that has nothing to do with Jews.”

“Europeans wanted to bring the Jews here to preserve their interests in the region. They asked Holland, which had the world’s largest fleet, to move the Jews,” he said.

Israeli President Reuven Rivlin said that Abbas’s remarks harken back to “things that led him to be accused years ago of anti-Semitism and Holocaust denial.”

Abbas’s Ph.D. thesis, which he wrote for a Soviet university controlled by the KGB in the 1960s denied the Holocaust.


Over the past 25 years, the Western and Israeli leaders that have hailed Abbas as a moderate dismissed the significance of his doctorate – which he later published in Jordan as a best-selling book – saying it was a relic of the PLO’s former rejection of Israel’s right to exist.

The problem with Rivlin’s statement is that it ignores Abbas’s record.

Contrary to Rivlin’s view of Abbas’s racist assault on Jews as a throwback to an earlier time, antisemitic diatribes have been a consistent feature of Abbas’s public statements, whether he is speaking to Arab or Western audiences.

In a speech before the European Parliament in 2016, for instance, Abbas recycled the medieval blood libel that Jews poison the wells of Christians. That blood libel incited the death of thousands of Jews through the ages.

Speaking to European lawmakers, Abbas said, “Certain rabbis in Israel have said very clearly to their government that our water should be poisoned in order to have Palestinians killed.”


As for his Holocaust denial being a thing of the past, Abbas posted his doctoral thesis on his official website. His lies are taught as fact in Holocaust education in the Palestinian school system – which he controls.

Then there is his anti-Americanism.

Abbas controls every aspect of the Palestinian Authority (PA), including the rent-a-mobs.

Over the years, protesters have greeted every senior U.S. policymaker who has visited Abbas in Ramallah.

In 2013, 150 protesters demonstrated against then-president Barack Obama when he met with Abbas. In 2007, protesters who worked for Abbas’s government greeted then-Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice with signs calling for Hezbollah to bomb America.

So in stark contrast to Rivlin’s statement, Abbas’s speech was not a throwback to a long ago time. It was a throwback to what he said yesterday, and the day before yesterday and the day before that, and what the Palestinian newspapers and television – which he controls — reported the day and week and month and year before that.

Another explanation of Abbas’s scorched-earth speech Sunday is that he scorched the earth in preparation for his resignation from office. Abbas, Israel’s commentators were quick to note, is 82 years old. So it seems reasonable to conclude that his decision to launch a frontal assault against Jews and Americans was a sort of valedictory address.

But here too, the assessment is contradicted by Abbas’s record.

It is true that Abbas is approaching his 83rd birthday. But he is also approaching the 14th year of his four-year term of office. Abbas has repeatedly refused to stand for reelection since his four-year term ended in 2009.

Not only has Abas rejected repeated calls from his Palestinian colleagues and from successive U.S. administrations to designate a successor, he has sidelined and exiled all of his political rivals in the PLO.

Then there are the steps he has taken to coopt Hamas and so minimize the threat Hamas poses to his maintenance of power.

The Hamas terror group ousted Abbas and his U.S.-trained PLO forces from Gaza in 2007. Rather than launch a U.S.-backed counterstrike against Hamas, Abbas chose to collaborate with Hamas. He has funded Hamas’s government. That funding has enabled the jihadist group to launch a series of missile wars against Israel.

Moreover, Abbas has used the PLO’s position at the UN and in Europe to protect Hamas from criticism and wage a political war against Israel. The goal of this war is to end Western support for Israel’s right to exist by delegitimizing Israel as a colonialist implant of European imperialists.

A man interested in retiring would not have eliminated all of his potential heirs to cling to power, or agreed to a power-sharing deal with Hamas to keep everyone at bay.

So if Abbas isn’t planning to retire, why is he cursing Trump and his senior advisors? Why is he recycling anti-Jewish blood libels from the 12th century and announcing that the deals he signed with Israel and the peace process as a whole are dead?

The simple answer is that Abbas is acting as he is because he is certain that he can. This is how he has always acted. There is nothing new in his speech. And he doesn’t think that he will suffer any consequences for behavior.

Abbas expects President Trump to disregard his statements and continue to bankroll his terror-supporting regime in the name of “the peace process,” or “humanitarian assistance” just as Bush and Obama did.

Abbas gave his speech at start of a two-day conference of the PLO’s Central Committee, which he convened to determine a response to President Trump’s announcement on December 6 that for the first time in nearly seventy years, the U.S. recognizes that Jerusalem is Israel’s capital.

Trump’s Jerusalem declaration placed Abbas and his colleagues in a conundrum. On the one hand, his declaration had no practical implications. Trump signed a waiver delaying the transfer of the U.S. embassy in Israel to Jerusalem. No immediate plans have made to move the embassy.

Moreover, the State Department insists that there is no practical significance to Trump’s statement. Acting Assistant Secretary of State for Near Eastern Affairs David Satterfield told reporters the day after Trump’s announcement that his statement does not change U.S. policy barring American citizens born in Jerusalem from listing Israel as their country of birth on their official documents. Indeed, Satterfield refused to answer a question regarding whether Jerusalem is even in Israel.

On the other hand, simply by recognizing the basic fact that Jerusalem is Israel’s capital and has been Israel’s capital for nearly 70 years, Trump broke with the longstanding U.S. policy of denying observable reality in relation to Israel in order to advance “peace” between Israel and its Arab neighbors.

Only by denying reality can anyone pin hopes on the PLO as a peace partner. Since its inception in 1964, the PLO has rejected Israel’s right to exist. It has rejected that the Jews are a people. It has denied the history of continuous Jewish habitation of the land of Israel for 3,500 years. And it has denied the fact that the Jews built two temples in Jerusalem.

When Abbas said on Sunday that Israel is the creation of European imperialists, he was merely echoing the PLO’s charter.

By recognizing the truth, Trump took a red-hot poker to the PLO’s false, antisemitic founding narrative.

As Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu said in response to Abbas’s remarks, “For too long, the Palestinian Authority has been pampered by the international community which didn’t dare tell them the truth – not about Jerusalem and not about recognizing Israel. That has changed. I think Abu Mazen [Abbas] was reacting to that. This is the first time somebody’s told him the truth to his face.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2018)

espola said:


> We will take advantage of your ignorance and keep the Mexican Cokes for ourselves.


The ignorance and stupidity of the Trump crowd has no limits. Talk about "Know-Nothings", talk about, "Intellectually incurious" . . . we may have to coin a new phrase for their willful belligerence towards the world.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey, did anybody see what happened in Wisconsin yesterday? A state senate election won by the Dem in a district that Trump won by 17%?  What?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ignorance and stupidity of the Trump crowd has no limits. Talk about "Know-Nothings", talk about, "Intellectually incurious" . . . we may have to coin a new phrase for their willful belligerence towards the world.


Who is we, sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey, did anybody see what happened in Wisconsin yesterday? A state senate election won by the Dem in a district that Trump won by 17%?  What?


Ant win is a glimmer of hope.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ant win is a glimmer of hope.


Shining beacon is more like it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Shining beacon is more like it.


Maybe, but just in case, you better pray for a meteor strike before 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is we, sucker.


The other 70% . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The other 70% . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The ignorance and stupidity of the Trump crowd has no limits. Talk about "Know-Nothings", talk about, "Intellectually incurious" . . . we may have to coin a new phrase for their willful belligerence towards the world.


We already have, "America First".


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2018)

*The Liberal posters on this Forum are " Dumbing " down *
*further, which I didn't think was possible.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

Michelle Obama Looks Ageless in White Bikini and Daisy Dukes During Beach Vacay with Malia
The 53-year-old looked ageless, sporting a white string bikini top that displayed her washboard abs, while matching cut-off shorts complemented her toned legs.


*AGELESS?
YHGTBFKM!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We already have, "America First".


"Had" learn your history.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Had" learn your history.


History, sounds like HRC's presidential campaigns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> History, sounds like HRC's presidential campaigns.


The hate, and your willing ignorance, will tear you up . . . time to let it go, move on, deal with the present . . . but it is obvious why you cling so desperately to the past.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The hate, and your willing ignorance, will tear you up . . . time to let it go, move on, deal with the present . . . but it is obvious why you cling so desperately to the past.


Are you one of those Dr's that like to diagnose with no knowledge?
How much do I owe you? I hope it is no more than it's worth, which is shit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you one of those Dr's that like to diagnose with no knowledge?
> How much do I owe you? I hope it is no more than it's worth, which is shit.


You claim to be for America yet support a Johnny come lately, con-man who has diminished this countries image world wide, tries to emulate the worst of the world's leaders, has gone directly against his campaign promises, demeans himself and his office daily, endangers our military/citizens who are on foreign soil and erodes everything America has fought for and stands for . . . I know you are trying to keep a stiff upper lip and all, but it must be pretty rough.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You claim to be for America yet support a Johnny come lately, con-man who has diminished this countries image world wide, tries to emulate the worst of the world's leaders, has gone directly against his campaign promises, demeans himself and his office daily, endangers our military/citizens who are on foreign soil and erodes everything America has fought for and stands for . . . I know you are trying to keep a stiff upper lip and all, but it must be pretty rough.


That was one sentence?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You claim to be for America yet support a Johnny come lately, con-man who has diminished this countries image world wide, tries to emulate the worst of the world's leaders, has gone directly against his campaign promises, demeans himself and his office daily, endangers our military/citizens who are on foreign soil and erodes everything America has fought for and stands for . . . I know you are trying to keep a stiff upper lip and all, but it must be pretty rough.


Classic bit of projecting from the Duck..stiff upper lip and all.......


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Had" learn your history.


*This is absolutely amazing.....The Guy who doesn't know his history*
*is on a soap box preaching about learning history.*

*What a " Dumb " Democratic Donkey..*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2018)

Gosar: ‘Paul Ryan Was One of the People Behind Closed Doors Trying to Push the Gang of Eight Amnesty’


----------



## nononono (Jan 18, 2018)

*The Republicans should just let the Government shut down and watch *
*Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer squirm like bitches.*

*The American People are not stupid.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2018)

_3.6M 'DREAMERS' IN USA_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Republicans should just let the Government shut down and watch *
> *Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer squirm like bitches.*
> 
> *The American People are not stupid.*


Most Federal Agencies were already funded for the fiscal year, 10/1/17.  Shut downs are all bullshit anyway.  The non-essentials get a paid vacation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The non-essentials get a paid vacation.


Again, like you, enjoy your time off.


----------



## nononono (Jan 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Most Federal Agencies were already funded for the fiscal year, 10/1/17.  Shut downs are all bullshit anyway.  The non-essentials get a paid vacation.



*The Drama is the Killer for the Democrats.*
*Just the thought of an irresponsible act by the Democrats*
*is going to sink them even further. Middle America Hates them.*
*That's why the Democrats are " Recruiting " outside of the borders*
*of our Country !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, like you, enjoy your time off.


Again, I'm a good deal because I'm non-union and, our agency is already funded.  Government shutdowns are just political scare tactics.  Ooooooh lets shut down the National Parks in the winter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2018)

Why are the left such freaks?
PAPER: Sexual harassment, assault rife at UN...
https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2018/jan/18/sexual-assault-and-harassment-rife-at-united-nations-staff-claim


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again, I'm a good deal because I'm non-union and, our agency is already funded.  Government shutdowns are just political scare tactics.  Ooooooh lets shut down the National Parks in the winter.


Unions aren't for everyone/job, but they are what helped build the American middle class. No unions, no middle class, historical fact . . . as unions go so does the middle class/America. Just the facts ma'am.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unions aren't for everyone/job, but they are what helped build the American middle class. No unions, no middle class, historical fact . . . as unions go so does the middle class/America. Just the facts ma'am.


Can you be original for once?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unions aren't for everyone/job, but they are what helped build the American middle class. No unions, no middle class, historical fact . . . as unions go so does the middle class/America. Just the facts ma'am.


Historical fallacy


----------



## xav10 (Jan 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Historical fallacy


Yeah Hüsker don’t you know that everything that was fact is now fiction in nutterland?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah Hüsker don’t you know that everything that was fact is now fiction in nutterland?


I am sure you can back up your back up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unions aren't for everyone/job, but they are what helped build the American middle class. No unions, no middle class, historical fact . . . as unions go so does the middle class/America. Just the facts ma'am.


So, if you are pro middle class then you support Trump's tax cut, nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

This tells the story of the sick fucks on the left.

How Many Democrats Voted To Protect Babies From Botched Abortions? Just Six.
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26124/how-many-democrats-voted-protect-babies-botched-paul-bois?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiNiKCF0-bYAhVRXK0KHQCfAU4QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1GfhsvFy49YCLpiO3U9Woc&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

Who knew we would need a bill to save the life of a baby after an attempted murder.
The left are a bunch of sick fucks.

PRO-LIFE WIN: House Passes House Bill Protecting Babies Born Alive After Botched Abortions
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26116/pro-life-win-house-passes-house-bill-protecting-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiNiKCF0-bYAhVRXK0KHQCfAU4QqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw0yWEIieP_ndjXet8BWY7Rw&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

*I have always known the Kenyan is a piece of shit racist, but this takes the cake.*

Black activists shout 'Shame on you!' at Chicago aldermen supporting Obama Presidential Center
JANUARY 19, 2018
How about this for karma?  "We cannot take the president's word on the fact that they're not going to push African-Americans out with the Obama Presid...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/black_activists_shout_shame_on_you_at_chicago_aldermen_supporting_obama_presidential_center.html

What goes around comes around for the community organizer who became POTUS. Most embarrassingly, the dispute that caused an Alinsky-esque assault on black politicians was over the division of spoils among the black community itself.

John Byrne reports in the Chicago Tribune:

An attempt by some African-American Chicago aldermen to publicly praise Obama Presidential Center designers for hiring minority contractors ran into shouts of "Shame on you!" by a group that wants a community benefits agreement to protect residents living near Jackson Park.

The dueling news conferences Wednesday by the City Council Black Caucus and activists came after the Obama foundation announced this month that a collective of five construction firms – most of them African-American[-]owned – had been hired to manage the construction of the center.

Black Caucus [c]hairman Ald. Roderick Sawyer, 6th, said taking that step is better than Barack Obama signing an agreement to promise jobs to people who live near the presidential center site near Jackson Park.
Those five construction firms have friends on the City Council. The activists have Alinsky and don't trust Obama's word:

[A]ctivist Jitu Brown, who joined a handful of others in shouting down the aldermen, said only a signed agreement would guarantee [that] black residents will be able to benefit from economic development around the presidential center.

"We cannot take the president's word on the fact that they're not going to push African-Americans out with the Obama Presidential Center," Brown said. "So we're saying that there's no history that says their word is worth anything. What we need is an in-writing community benefits agreement that says that people who live in those communities will benefit, not benefit in a profiteering way, but jobs, investment in neighborhood elementary schools, transportation infrastructure."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *I have always known the Kenyan is a piece of shit racist, but this takes the cake.*
> 
> Black activists shout 'Shame on you!' at Chicago aldermen supporting Obama Presidential Center
> JANUARY 19, 2018
> ...


Are you concerned that he might run again? He'll win!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you concerned that he might run again? He'll win!


From the party of predictions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2018)

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/what-exactly-this-shutdown-means-agency-by-agency

We are "Shutdown"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you concerned that he might run again? He'll win!


Nah, he is too lazy to do that. He has stolen enough money from us and now he will just sit back and stir up the dumbest part of our country, the left.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nah, he is too lazy to do that. He has stolen enough money from us and now he will just sit back and stir up the dumbest part of our country, the left.


Be very afraid...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 1925


That's funny coming from someone who is known to have changed her public ideological stance in order to make money from fools like you and when has any Republican ever done anything that truly helped American workers beyond hoping it trickles down?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 20, 2018)

The more government gets "shut down", and nothing happens, the more people will wake up to that reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny coming from someone who is known to have changed her public ideological stance in order to make money from fools like you and when has any Republican ever done anything that truly helped American workers beyond hoping it trickles down?


Look at Wal Marts financial reports and tell me which way it's tricklin' RFG3


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny coming from someone who is known to have changed her public ideological stance in order to make money from fools like you and when has any Republican ever done anything that truly helped American workers beyond hoping it trickles down?


You haven't been paying attention.
How much do your union bosses let your own money trickle down to you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The more government gets "shut down", and nothing happens, the more people will wake up to that reality.


Lets us know that we can do the job with much less of us.  I guess they could start with me.  But my productivity is up 80% according to Du's chart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny coming from someone who is known to have changed her public ideological stance in order to make money from fools like you and when has any Republican ever done anything that truly helped American workers beyond hoping it trickles down?


The person who agrees with you 80 percent of the time is a friend and an ally - not a 20 percent traitor.

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you concerned that he might run again? He'll win!


Poppycock! 
Counselor...even the law school you attended knows one can only be elected twice & therefore BHO can't run again.
See 22nd amendment: https://constitutioncenter.org/interactive-constitution/amendments/amendment-xxii


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The more government gets "shut down", and nothing happens, the more people will wake up to that reality.


Cut off Congressional pay checks until the government is funded and see how fast this "crisis" is solved.
F'n wankers....


----------



## xav10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poppycock!
> Counselor...even the law school you attended knows one can only be elected twice & therefore BHO can't run again.
> See 22nd amendment: https://constitutioncenter.org/interactive-constitution/amendments/amendment-xxii


I know I was messing with old joe.
And I will have you know that my law school was a solid B- in stature.
Here’s hoping for Senator O from Illinois!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you concerned that he might run again? He'll win!


On second thought, he might just get another fake birth certificate, it worked the first time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I know I was messing with old joe.
> And I will have you know that my law school was a solid B- in stature.
> Here’s hoping for Senator O from Illinois!


Do you really think old Joe didn't know the rules?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lets us know that we can do the job with much less of us.  I guess they could start with me.  But my productivity is up 80% according to Du's chart.


Maybe you should take financial advice from RFG3 too, you know, with your poor financial portfolio performance over the last 8 years.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> On second thought, he might just get another fake birth certificate, it worked the first time.


What was he supposed to  do? The real "certificate" was done with a stick scratching dirt. Amazing how far he went from there, isn't it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Look at Wal Marts financial reports and tell me which way it's tricklin' RFG3


https://www.salon.com/2014/03/07/walmarts_newest_big_lie_another_misleading_ad_campaign_from_a_job_killing_behemoth/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lets us know that we can do the job with much less of us.  I guess they could start with me.  But my productivity is up 80% according to Du's chart.


Actually, you and your fellow cubicle farmers brought the productivity level down from where it should be . . . funny that you complain about the thing (government) that you so desperately depend on. But hey, your bene's, your position and pay are guaranteed through collective bargaining, what do you care.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually, you and your fellow cubicle farmers brought the productivity level down from where it should be . . . funny that you complain about the thing (government) that you so desperately depend on. But hey, your bene's, your position and pay are guaranteed through collective bargaining, what do you care.


Government + collective bargaining = Taxpayers becoming servants.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you should take financial advice from RFG3 too, you know, with your poor financial portfolio performance over the last 8 years.


But then I'd only be making $2.00/hr more since 2008.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But then I'd only be making $2.00/hr more since 2008.


I imagine his dues add up to that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually, you and your fellow cubicle farmers brought the productivity level down from where it should be . . . funny that you complain about the thing (government) that you so desperately depend on. But hey, your bene's, your position and pay are guaranteed through collective bargaining, what do you care.


Because government workers can and have been terminated for not meeting production standards this past year.  I've constantly provided surveys and feedback at annual meetings to specifically highlight under utilized human and material resources to reduce gross misuse of overtime funding to meet production goals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Government + collective bargaining = dizzy's security blanket.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because government workers can and have been terminated for not meeting production standards this past year.  I've constantly provided surveys and feedback at annual meetings to specifically highlight under utilized human and material resources to reduce gross misuse of overtime funding to meet production goals.


That and spent lot's of time in here cut & pasting 1970's debunked supposed "financial" opinions . . . someone else's opinion, while not being able to actualize any of your own.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fixed it for you.


Wait a minute.
Did you just say that you are against collective bargaining for government employees?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wait a minute.
> Did you just say that you are against collective bargaining for government employees?


I'm sure dizzy needs all the help he can get, have at it big guy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure dizzy needs all the help he can get, have at it big guy.


Did you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That and spent lot's of time in here cut & pasting 1970's debunked supposed "financial" opinions . . . someone else's opinion, while not being able to actualize any of your own.


Not that I needed to with your 70’s Union fallacies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure dizzy needs all the help he can get, have at it big guy.


Izzy likes helpng you comprehend your post.  Child labor and the union was your latest example of your cluelessness.  Have at it big guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Izzy likes helpng you comprehend your post.  Child labor and the union was your latest example of your cluelessness.  Have at it big guy.


dizzy spins.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy spins.


Itʻs your maze Iʻole.  Always lost you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2018)

Godlessness, Leftism, and the World's Holes
TREVOR THOMAS
The indecorous term "s-holes" tends to apply to those places infected and infested with leftism, which comes with its own assortment of vices and evil...
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/godlessness_leftism_and_the_worlds_holes.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2018)

Religious leaders and 'the times' versus God
JANUARY 21, 2018
Why should anyone trust a religious "leader" who speaks against his own religion?
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/religious_leaders_and_the_times_versus_god.html

Americans of every race, origin, and culture once observed the universal wisdom that informed them that the lack of morality causes serious trouble, suffering, and worse. Has the knowledge vanished completely from our midst – that _to begin with_, there must be a moral foundation to human society? Is it not plain enough to all that since the virtual abandonment of morality in our country, things have gotten worse?

What happened to the many whose calling it is to enlighten us with the wisdom enshrined in the Golden Rule and threaded into every humane culture since B.C.? In these times, a good many of our religious leaders appear to be blind to their own mission. In following the times instead of _leading_ them, they fail in to guide people through the twists and turns of life. I have seen pastors fall apart trying to explain the Ten Commandments, as though facing a trick question on a final exam. The sermons, the homilies in the mainstream churches over the past five decades have generated fog, not light, raising the suspicion that the preachers avoid or outright reject the Word of God because it is considered subversive!

Incredibly, today's mainstream clergy spread the terrible error that being politically correct overrides being morally correct. It is the other way around! Plain to all who are awake and honest, this carelessness of thought and exit from conscience crushes what is sacred and inviolable to human life.

Wake from the slumber!

What times are these that we are all supposed to embrace or face some form of legal retaliation? A full answer would try any reader's patience. I'll be brief: these are times improved by at least one generation of 20th-century hotshots who were smarter than everyone who came before them, back over the centuries. They are times when to follow God is wrong because His Word requires that you _actually_ take responsibility for your actions. The unexpurgated Christian Gospel, for instance, is too full of politically incorrect absolutes and mandates. What kind of God is it Who won't let you lie, cheat, steal, hate people, treat those who disagree with you like trash? What kind of God is it Who insists that sex is designed for bringing children into the world, an act of joy between a man and a woman whose love for each other is proof that they are ready and willing to be loving parents? Such a God is unfit for "the times"! And speaking the truth in these times is dubbed "hate speech."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Godlessness, Leftism, and the World's Holes
> TREVOR THOMAS
> The indecorous term "s-holes" tends to apply to those places infected and infested with leftism, which comes with its own assortment of vices and evil...
> http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/godlessness_leftism_and_the_worlds_holes.html


If you think I'm being unfair to the rest of the world, fret not. Tragically amazing – given our vast amount of rich natural and human resources – the United States has more than its fair share of s-holes. Almost always, these are municipalities where democrats have ruled for decades and where godlessness – typically accompanied by a good dose of hedonism – and leftism – usually called "liberalism" in America – dominate the landscape.

Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/godlessness_leftism_and_the_worlds_holes.html#ixzz54ptSkGXl 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2018)

Trump thinks you live in a shit-hole.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump thinks you live in a shit-hole.


Speak for yourself.
Not all of us live in OB.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Speak for yourself.
> Not all of us live in OB.


Neither do I.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Neither do I.


Good to know.
There's alot of shit in that river.
Stay up on the hill.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump thinks you live in a shit-hole.


You're just talking out your shit hole.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good to know.
> There's alot of shit in that river.
> Stay up on the hill.


Shit runs down hill...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Shit runs down hill...


This is a true statement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2018)

TheBlaze

Newly released Clinton emails reveal ‘new smoking gun’ — and more classified information
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/01/20/newly-released-clinton-emails-reveal-new-smoking-gun-and-more-classified-information/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjotaXUxunYAhUBIqwKHdh0CtwQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw0PFev6OfMDVv7RVaw2LHpA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2018)

It seems the DNC Chair really hates his job
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/01/21/seems-dnc-chair-really-hates-job/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjol5i3yOnYAhUFbq0KHWOFA0wQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3QRJWBzU6iDNvgsH8niWyJ&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Newly released Clinton emails reveal ‘new smoking gun’ — and more classified information
> 20 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/01/20/newly-released-clinton-emails-reveal-new-smoking-gun-and-more-classified-information/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjotaXUxunYAhUBIqwKHdh0CtwQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw0PFev6OfMDVv7RVaw2LHpA


Any collusion with the Russians by Hillary to help Trump win?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2018)

Deportation fears have legal immigrants avoiding health care - AP News - Breaking News
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/01/21/deportation-fears-have-legal-immigrants-avoiding-health-care-n2437575?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiHvJbiyenYAhVREawKHeerDQoQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw10JKrrUSvyS8X-H8wTfQPi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2018)

Historical documentary series ‘Scandalous’ begins with episode detailing Bill Clinton's career
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/01/21/historical-documentary-series-scandalous-begins-with-episode-detailing-bill-clintons-career.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjk8p784OnYAhUBVa0KHdBBAJoQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw1JSNKLghTsiowxmYfJY5AW&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

Black racists enraged by Malia Obama's white boyfriend
JANUARY 22, 2018
Get that tar and them feathers. 

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/black_racists_enraged_by_malia_obamas_white_boyfriend.html


----------



## xav10 (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Newly released Clinton emails reveal ‘new smoking gun’ — and more classified information
> 20 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/01/20/newly-released-clinton-emails-reveal-new-smoking-gun-and-more-classified-information/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjotaXUxunYAhUBIqwKHdh0CtwQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw0PFev6OfMDVv7RVaw2LHpA


best defense is a good offense...but this is SOP in Oppositeland. "Obama used all these legal tricks to break the law."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> best defense is a good offense...but this is SOP in Oppositeland. "Obama used all these legal tricks to break the law."


These nutters are trying to stay preoccupied with long ago litigated matters or never actually were matters. That way they can avoid confront the train wreck in the White House . . . they just keep saying how great he's doing but what about Bill?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black racists enraged by Malia Obama's white boyfriend
> JANUARY 22, 2018
> Get that tar and them feathers.
> 
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/black_racists_enraged_by_malia_obamas_white_boyfriend.html


Oppositeland! The blacks are the racists, not the whites. Best defense is offense. Obama was born in Africa because there's no such thing as a Black American president!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Oppositeland! The blacks are the racists, not the whites. Best defense is offense. Obama was born in Africa because there's no such thing as a Black American president!


Just posting facts, racism isn't a one way street.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Oppositeland! The blacks are the racists, not the whites. Best defense is offense. Obama was born in Africa because there's no such thing as a Black American president!


Come now counselor, you must know that racism comes from people of all colors, religions and political persuasions....


----------



## xav10 (Jan 22, 2018)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/davos-oxfam-report-income-inequality-as-billionaires-rise/

Thanks Obama!


----------



## xav10 (Jan 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come now counselor, you must know that racism comes from people of all colors, religions and political persuasions....


Oppositeland! Is there a theme park for you guys, where whites are slaves? Or kept from buying houses? Or told their president has a phony birth certificate? Or is it a virtual theme park online?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 22, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/lgbtq-violence-trump_us_5a625035e4b002283002897b?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009

We also need the theme park where the LBGTQ  movement and is violently infecting our children's lives and they are not the victims of persecution. Or maybe it's just a section of Oppositeland.

  WWJD, baby!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Oppositeland! Is there a theme park for you guys, where whites are slaves? Or kept from buying houses? Or told their president has a phony birth certificate? Or is it a virtual theme park online?


You think posting nonsense is the way to have a discussion...interesting.
What's next? You gonna call me a racist, a liar, a nazi? Perhaps you'll correct my grammar or spelling...
George Carlin said it well & I will heed his advice"
_Never argue with an idiot, they'll only bring you down to their level & beat you with experience. _


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come now counselor, you must know that racism comes from people of all colors, religions and political persuasions....


But you and yours only perk up your little heads and talk about it when you see it as "reverse discrimination". Otherwise you attempt to claim it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You think posting nonsense is the way to have a discussion...interesting.
> What's next? You gonna call me a racist, a liar, a nazi? Perhaps you'll correct my grammar or spelling...
> George Carlin said it well & I will heed his advice"
> _Never argue with an idiot, they'll only bring you down to their level & beat you with experience. _


that's the second time in less than 12 hours that a nutter has accused me of saying racist or liar or nazi, when I haven't...what's the issue with that?
Oppositeland is my fun new term for what has happened to the right in this country in its reaction against progress. Slavery wasn't bad, CO2 in the environment is not warming the earth, racism is black on white, if you ban Chadians from coming here you will avoid another 9/11 where they were pretty much all Saudis, etc. etc.  It's the land of "alternative facts," to use a phrase coined by one of your more popular spokespeople. It doesn't make you liars nazis or racists...at least not as far as the folks on here...to me it shows misplaced anger and fear. I spend a lot of time on your media in the car; I hear the ads about internet security and invest in gold because the economy is going to collapse and the callers freaking out about Hillary's alleged crimes and Obama's alleged birthplace...scared and angry. But I learn from you, too...of course the Dems are incredibly lame and clearly don't have solutions for what ails us.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> that's the second time in less than 12 hours that a nutter has accused me of saying racist or liar or nazi, when I haven't...what's the issue with that?
> Oppositeland is my fun new term for what has happened to the right in this country in its reaction against progress. Slavery wasn't bad, CO2 in the environment is not warming the earth, racism is black on white, if you ban Chadians from coming here you will avoid another 9/11 where they were pretty much all Saudis, etc. etc.  It's the land of "alternative facts," to use a phrase coined by one of your more popular spokespeople. It doesn't make you liars nazis or racists...at least not as far as the folks on here...to me it shows misplaced anger and fear. I spend a lot of time on your media in the car; I hear the ads about internet security and invest in gold because the economy is going to collapse and the callers freaking out about Hillary's alleged crimes and Obama's alleged birthplace...scared and angry. But I learn from you, too...of course the Dems are incredibly lame and clearly don't have solutions for what ails us.


They seem to be a little overly sensitive about that first point. If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck and quacks like a duck . . . it might not be a duck but it's something eerily similar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

. . . as in the title of the Charlottesville rally, "UNITE THE RIGHT!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . as in the title of the Charlottesville rally, "UNITE THE RIGHT!"


NoNoNo, it's "Unite The White".
Get it wight I mean right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Oppositeland! Is there a theme park for you guys, where whites are slaves? Or kept from buying houses? Or told their president has a phony birth certificate? Or is it a virtual theme park online?


Do you know of anyone who was refused a house because of color?
What does the presidents fake birth certificate have to do with racism?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know of anyone who was refused a house because of color?


The Trump family has a long history of doing that . . . but of course, WHAT ABOUT BILL!?!?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does the presidents fake birth certificate have to do with racism?


That sentence oozes nutterism and racism . . . I'm sure your family is proud to have a political nut case in their midst . . . or are you the childless crazy uncle that sits at the end of the table muttering nonsense? or both.


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Are you concerned that he might run again? He'll win!


*No he wouldn't, but he could be going to jail.....did he purchase a residence in Dubai ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That sentence oozes nutterism and racism . . . I'm sure your family is proud to have a political nut case in their midst . . . or are you the childless crazy uncle that sits at the end of the table muttering nonsense? or both.


What does the presidents fake birth certificate have to do with racism?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> that's the second time in less than 12 hours that a nutter has accused me of saying racist or liar or nazi, when I haven't...what's the issue with that?
> Oppositeland is my fun new term for what has happened to the right in this country in its reaction against progress. Slavery wasn't bad, CO2 in the environment is not warming the earth, racism is black on white, if you ban Chadians from coming here you will avoid another 9/11 where they were pretty much all Saudis, etc. etc.  It's the land of "alternative facts," to use a phrase coined by one of your more popular spokespeople. It doesn't make you liars nazis or racists...at least not as far as the folks on here...to me it shows misplaced anger and fear. I spend a lot of time on your media in the car; I hear the ads about internet security and invest in gold because the economy is going to collapse and the callers freaking out about Hillary's alleged crimes and Obama's alleged birthplace...scared and angry. But I learn from you, too...of course the Dems are incredibly lame and clearly don't have solutions for what ails us.


Obviously, did you watch election night 2016?
The worst part is you keep on doing what led your party down the losing path, do you really think helping illegals is what this country wants?
You think you are smarter than everyone, keep it up.
2018 and 2020 will have the same results as 2016 and you are too stupid to change.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But you and yours only perk up your little heads and talk about it when you see it as "reverse discrimination". Otherwise you attempt to claim it doesn't exist anymore.


I speak for me only you fucking asswipe...
You take what I posted that is true and attempt to paint me into something I'm not...
What a surprise...your inability to have an adult conversation with an individual.
You're ignorance apparently won't allow you to see individuals.
It is easier for you as an intellectually lazy jackass to simply lump anyone you disagree with as "you & yours".
I look at you as individual,  an ignorant, intellectually lazy, asshole.
The comment you're responding to is the first comment I've made regarding this subject...
You're fucking piece of shit...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does the presidents fake birth certificate have to do with racism?


I see you are comfortable sharing the divisive and misinformed mindset you were given in a public forum as well . . . your family must be proud, or still handcuffed in the basement.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I speak for me only you fucking asswipe...
> You take what I posted that is true and attempt to paint me into something I'm not...
> What a surprise...your inability to have an adult conversation with an individual.
> You're ignorance apparently won't allow you to see individuals.
> ...


You sure sound like a duck . . .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> that's the second time in less than 12 hours that a nutter has accused me of saying racist or liar or nazi, when I haven't...what's the issue with that?
> Oppositeland is my fun new term for what has happened to the right in this country in its reaction against progress. Slavery wasn't bad, CO2 in the environment is not warming the earth, racism is black on white, if you ban Chadians from coming here you will avoid another 9/11 where they were pretty much all Saudis, etc. etc.  It's the land of "alternative facts," to use a phrase coined by one of your more popular spokespeople. It doesn't make you liars nazis or racists...at least not as far as the folks on here...to me it shows misplaced anger and fear. I spend a lot of time on your media in the car; I hear the ads about internet security and invest in gold because the economy is going to collapse and the callers freaking out about Hillary's alleged crimes and Obama's alleged birthplace...scared and angry. But I learn from you, too...of course the Dems are incredibly lame and clearly don't have solutions for what ails us.


Comprehension x10, I didn't accuse you of saying racist or liar or nazi.
I asked it rhetorically and sarcastically. Come on counselor, you're certainly better than that, no?
*"What's next? You gonna call me a racist, a liar, a nazi? Perhaps you'll correct my grammar or spelling..."*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure sound like a duck . . .


You sound like an ignorant piece of shit...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You sound like an ignorant piece of shit...


Whatcha quacking about Pepe'?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But you and yours only perk up your little heads and talk about it when you see it as "reverse discrimination". Otherwise you attempt to claim it doesn't exist anymore.


Liar. That is what you would like us to say.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are comfortable sharing the divisive and misinformed mindset you were given in a public forum as well . . . your family must be proud, or still handcuffed in the basement.


The real question is why you keep calling Obama a black dude, he is just as much white and may be more. It fits your narrative better.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

*Poll Results*
*Who do you blame most for the government shutdown?*
35%
President Trump


53%
Democrats in Congress


12%
Republicans in Congress

Total responses: 114,368 votes


http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp&pc=EUPP_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whatcha quacking about Pepe'?


Daffy,  busy removing all doubt....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The real question is why you keep calling Obama a black dude, he is just as much white and may be more. It fits your narrative better.


Whatever you say Pepe'.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The real question is why you keep calling Obama a black dude, he is just as much white and may be more. It fits your narrative better.


It comes from the white racist tradition that "one drop" of non-white blood disqualifies a person from full citizenship benefits, with the curious exception of the white-racist opinion of Elizabeth Warren whose demonstrated Native American blood line of about 3% is seen as some sort of a fraud.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> It comes from the white racist tradition that "one drop" of non-white blood disqualifies a person from full citizenship benefits, with the curious exception of the white-racist opinion of Elizabeth Warren whose demonstrated Native American blood line of about 3% is seen as some sort of a fraud.


Did she use her made up blood line to get college preferences?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did she use her made up blood line to get college preferences?


No Pepe' she didn't, whoever told you she did is wrong, like always.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did she use her made up blood line to get college preferences?


It's not "made up", and no.  It never became an issue to anyone until right-wingers found that they couldn't beat her at the ballot box.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No Pepe' she didn't, whoever told you she did is wrong, like always.


The plumber buys every wingnut conspiracy story that shows up on his twitter feed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> It comes from the white racist tradition that "one drop" of non-white blood disqualifies a person from full citizenship benefits, with the curious exception of the white-racist opinion of Elizabeth Warren whose demonstrated Native American blood line of about 3% is seen as some sort of a fraud.


Is that why she refuses to have a blood test?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not "made up", and no.  It never became an issue to anyone until right-wingers found that they couldn't beat her at the ballot box.


She never fibbed about her so-called heritage?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that why she refuses to have a blood test?


At 3% lineage, a blood test would be inconclusive.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She never fibbed about her so-called heritage?


Is this another riddle?  If you got something, spit it out. Don't be a forum pussy.  Again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that why she refuses to have a blood test?


Anyone have proof she's got even one drop of Injun blood?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> At 3% lineage, a blood test would be inconclusive.


How convenient.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that why she refuses to have a blood test?


You trying to take her blood? Did she ask for your scalp?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Is this another riddle?  If you got something, spit it out. Don't be a forum pussy.  Again.


Im just asking questions here.
No need to be an even bigger asshole than you already are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> The plumber buys every wingnut conspiracy story that shows up on his twitter feed.


Did you hear the one about the soda cracker senator  who claimed to be "native American"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> It comes from the white racist tradition that "one drop" of non-white blood disqualifies a person from full citizenship benefits, with the curious exception of the white-racist opinion of Elizabeth Warren whose demonstrated Native American blood line of about 3% is seen as some sort of a fraud.


*Elizabeth Warren’s Native American problem goes beyond politics*
WASHINGTON — There’s a ghost haunting Elizabeth Warren as she ramps up for a possible 2020 presidential bid and a reelection campaign in Massachusetts this year: her enduring and undocumented claims of Native American ancestry.

Warren says now, as she has from the first days of her public life, that she based her assertions on family lore, on her reasonable trust in what she was told about her ancestry as a child.

“I know who I am,” she said in a recent interview with the Globe.

But that self-awareness may not be enough, as her political ambitions blossom. She’s taken flak from the right for years as a “fake Indian,” including taunts from President Trump, who derisively calls her “Pocahontas.’’ That clamor from the right will only grow with her increasing prominence.


And, more telling, there’s also discomfort on the left and among some tribal leaders and activists that Warren has a political blind spot when it comes to the murkiness surrounding her story of her heritage, which blew up as an issue in her victorious 2012 Massachusetts Senate race. In recent months, Daily Show host Trevor Noah mocked her for claiming Native American ancestry and the liberal website ThinkProgress published a scathing criticism of her by a Cherokee activist who said she should apologize.

*Would testing Elizabeth Warren’s DNA resolve this fight?*
As Warren is mentioned as a serious presidential contender in 2020, even some who should be her natural allies say Warren has displayed a stubborn unwillingness to address the gap between the story she was told of Native Americans in the family tree and a dearth of hard evidence to back it up.

It’s a disconnect that has lingered unresolved in the public sphere for more than five years.

Warren says she grew up understanding that forebears in her mother’s family had Cherokee and Delaware blood. But examinations by genealogists of documents including birth, marriage, and death records have shown no conclusive proof of Native American ancestry.

While it may be easy to dismiss Trump’s continued Twitter attacks as bigotry, which has been Warren’s response thus far, the view of her more sympathetic critics is that she is leaving herself vulnerable by not clearing the air in a definitive way. Their fear is that the issue could act as a drag on her profile as she considers whether to seek the Democratic nomination for president.

“From a strategic perspective, taking the live step of taking responsibility and an apology, even while noting that it was not her intention to harm anyone, is important,” said Tom Bonier, CEO of the Democratic polling firm TargetSmart. “Will that change votes? I don’t think that doing so will lose her votes.”Some tribe members want Warren to apologize to Native Americans for claiming heritage without solid evidence.

If Warren seeks to tackle the issue, there are no easy options. Some tribe members want her to apologize to Native Americans for claiming heritage without solid evidence. Tribes across America have spent centuries denouncing whites who claim Indian DNA without a clear basis, claims they find deeply offensive.

Another path includes pursuing stronger outreach to the tribes with whom she claims to share kinship, a strategy that she’s begun to employ. This too is fraught, as some Native American leaders are resentful that she’s done, in their estimation, little to help tribes as a powerful senator.

“She’s not part of the Cherokee community,” said Chad Smith, who was the principal chief of the Oklahoma-based Cherokee Nation from 1999 to 2011. “She hasn’t reached out. She hasn’t come here and participated much.”

“The mark of value in claiming heritage is: Do you use your position to give back?” Smith said. “If it is a claim that is valuable to her, she should be helping Indian country. She might be doing it with the overall agenda. But unless she’s contributing back, it is a somewhat hollow claim.”


entire article:
https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/nation/2018/01/19/elizabeth-warren-native-american-problem-goes-beyond-politics/uK9pGOl4JBmqmRUcxTNj3H/story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But you and yours only perk up your little heads and talk about it when you see it as "reverse discrimination". Otherwise you attempt to claim it doesn't exist anymore.


You really shouldn't be answering for x10, even he knows what an idiot you are...

By the way poodle dick where did I ever claim discrimination doesn't exist anymore?
Post up or shut dick head...f'n lying piece of shit.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone have proof she's got even one drop of Injun blood?


What would you accept as proof?  An official long-form birth certificate?

What I found most  compelling (aside from her siblings telling the same stories) is the fact that her parents eloped because her father's family would not allow him to marry that half-breed girl.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Poll Results*
> *Who do you blame most for the government shutdown?*
> 35%
> President Trump
> ...



What was the methodology behind that poll?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> What would you accept as proof?  An official long-form birth certificate?
> 
> What I found most  compelling (aside from her siblings telling the same stories) is the fact that her parents eloped because her father's family would not allow him to marry that half-breed girl.


Sounds like an interesting tale. ...or did you say fact?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sounds like an interesting tale. ...or did you say fact?


When I first heard about this, it was in an article that included references to the marriage certificate.  

I know, I know - it wasn't in your twitter feed story, so it must be just liberal lies.

I leave the space below for your next fact-free wingnut rant --
..
..
..
..
--- and I will even fill in the ending for you --

 "Pocahontas!!!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> At 3% lineage, a blood test would be inconclusive.


Kinda like AGW.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How convenient.


Itʻs the only time youʻll hear them argue for 3%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She never fibbed about her so-called heritage?


Liberals don't fib.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone have proof she's got even one drop of Injun blood?


Lets throw her out in the woods and see if she finds her way back to the capital.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

*Trump Administration Clears The Way For States To De-Fund Planned Parenthood *
By Emily Zanotti

*Utah May Become 5th State To Ban Abortion On Down Syndrome Babies *
By Paul Bois


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs the only time youʻll hear them argue for 3%


Where did this 3% number come from?
How was it determined & by whom?
Anybody know?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> When I first heard about this, it was in an article that included references to the marriage certificate.
> 
> I know, I know - it wasn't in your twitter feed story, so it must be just liberal lies.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an interesting tale.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs the only time youʻll hear them argue for 3%


That one I wished I thought of first!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> What would you accept as proof?  An official long-form birth certificate?
> 
> What I found most  compelling (aside from her siblings telling the same stories) is the fact that her parents eloped because her father's family would not allow him to marry that half-breed girl.


If she's (her mother) "half breed" then she's more than 3%...which is it Magoo?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If she's (her mother) "half breed" then she's more than 3%...which is it Magoo?


We're dealing with stories and fairy tales here.
Facts are inconsequential.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That one I wished I thought of first!


You didn't notice that Izzy has the percentages reversed?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If she's (her mother) "half breed" then she's more than 3%...which is it Magoo?


You think "half-breeds" are always 50%?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We're dealing with stories and fairy tales here.
> Facts are inconsequential.


Speaking of which, where are your facts on this issue?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of which, where are your facts on this issue?


Im in the 3%, remember?


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im in the 3%, remember?


You're Cherokee?


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually, you and your fellow cubicle farmers brought the productivity level down from where it should be . . . funny that you complain about the thing (government) that you so desperately depend on. But hey, your bene's, your position and pay are guaranteed through collective bargaining, what do you care.


*Your " Business Agent " is calling you.....go answer the phone and go to*
*work tomorrow !*
*Or clean up the Shithole you reside in !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> You're Cherokee?


*And you're a Pale faced Pilferer !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> You think "half-breeds" are always 50%?


I'm apparently not up on the labeling of Indians...what are "half breeds".
Having spent the last couple of years in Oklahoma City working, I became very aware of the pride that folks have in their Indian heritage.
A lot of blood haired blue eyed members of the Cherokee, Choctaw, Cheyenne and other native Americans nations.
The nations make you take a DNA/blood test to confirm your heritage, so you can receive tribal benefits.
Wonder why Elizabeth isn't a member of her native American nation...DNA would answer the question.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm apparently not up on the labeling of Indians...what are "half breeds".
> Having spent the last couple of years in Oklahoma City working, I became very aware of the pride that folks have in their Indian heritage.
> A lot of blood haired blue eyed members of the Cherokee, Choctaw, Cheyenne and other native Americans nations.
> The nations make you take a DNA/blood test to confirm your heritage, so you can receive tribal benefits.
> Wonder why Elizabeth isn't a member of her native American nation...DNA would answer the question.


Sure they do --

http://genetics.ncai.org/tribal-enrollment-and-genetic-testing.cfm

And you live in Oklahoma and have not heard mixed-blood people referred to as "half-breed" (and usually in a disparaging way)?  You should get out more.

My sister is married to a mixed French-Canadian/Algonquin.  His family is serious enough about their heritage that they regularly hunt and fish in violation  of state and federal game laws on land for which they claim they have never yielded their treaty rights.  There used to be a symbolic arrest every year or so, but now F&G (and the press) just ignore them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Sure they do --
> 
> http://genetics.ncai.org/tribal-enrollment-and-genetic-testing.cfm
> 
> ...


"My sister,"" My dad", "my sister's mother's dad" ,..blah, blah God forsaken, BLAH,....!
Good God, spare us the blubbering bs for a change!


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "My sister,"" My dad", "my sister's mother's dad" ,..blah, blah God forsaken, BLAH,....!
> Good God, spare us the blubbering bs for a change!


My father's mother's half-brother's wife was a First Nations purebred (as far as we knew) up in Alberta.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did this 3% number come from?
> How was it determined & by whom?
> Anybody know?


Why don't you ask twodogsfuckin?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

Total and Complete Surrender: Democrats’ Schumer Shutdown Cave Endangers Leftists, Emboldens GOP Walking into Midterm Elections
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/01/22/total-and-complete-surrender-democrats-schumer-shutdown-cave-endangers-leftists-emboldens-gop-walking-into-midterm-elections/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiO28_bjO3YAhVMKqwKHWN4DtMQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3i7QsefZYtiQYek32Mh0w5&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

A white police officer in Michigan is alleging in a lawsuit that colleagues started treating him in a racist manner after he received genetic testing results from Ancestry.com that showed he is 18 percent black.

Sergeant Cleon Brown is alleging that the Hastings police chief called him "Kunta"—after the main character from the 1976 novel _Roots_—and that colleagues whispered "back lives matter" to him in the hallways, local news site MLive.com reported. Also, when each officer had a stocking on the department's Christmas tree, someone reportedly put into Brown's a Santa figurine with 18 percent written on it.

Brown, who has been on the force for nearly two decades, filed the lawsuit against the city of Hastings, Police Chief Jeff Pratt, Deputy Chief Dale Boulter, Sergeant Kris Miller and Hastings City Manager Jeff Mansfield. 

http://www.newsweek.com/white-cop-sues-michigan-city-racism-after-ancestrycom-revealed-hes-part-black-607004


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A white police officer in Michigan is alleging in a lawsuit that colleagues started treating him in a racist manner after he received genetic testing results from Ancestry.com that showed he is 18 percent black.
> 
> Sergeant Cleon Brown is alleging that the Hastings police chief called him "Kunta"—after the main character from the 1976 novel _Roots_—and that colleagues whispered "back lives matter" to him in the hallways, local news site MLive.com reported. Also, when each officer had a stocking on the department's Christmas tree, someone reportedly put into Brown's a Santa figurine with 18 percent written on it.
> 
> ...


Poor guy.
Mine came back 175% American.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A white police officer in Michigan is alleging in a lawsuit that colleagues started treating him in a racist manner after he received genetic testing results from Ancestry.com that showed he is 18 percent black.
> 
> Sergeant Cleon Brown is alleging that the Hastings police chief called him "Kunta"—after the main character from the 1976 novel _Roots_—and that colleagues whispered "back lives matter" to him in the hallways, local news site MLive.com reported. Also, when each officer had a stocking on the department's Christmas tree, someone reportedly put into Brown's a Santa figurine with 18 percent written on it.
> 
> ...


If Joe and Ricky were on the force they’d have filed a claim that the 18%er was discriminating against them for their overwhelming whiteitude.


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A white police officer in Michigan is alleging in a lawsuit that colleagues started treating him in a racist manner after he received genetic testing results from Ancestry.com that showed he is 18 percent black.
> 
> Sergeant Cleon Brown is alleging that the Hastings police chief called him "Kunta"—after the main character from the 1976 novel _Roots_—and that colleagues whispered "back lives matter" to him in the hallways, local news site MLive.com reported. Also, when each officer had a stocking on the department's Christmas tree, someone reportedly put into Brown's a Santa figurine with 18 percent written on it.
> 
> ...


Those heavily-advertised spit on a q-tip DNA tests should be taken with a grain of, well, spit.

http://genetics.thetech.org/ask-a-geneticist/same-dna-different-ancestry-results


----------



## espola (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Poor guy.
> Mine came back 175% American.


Let me guess - Izzy helped you with your homework.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Let me guess - Izzy helped you with your homework.


What homework?
Im pissed it wasnt 200%.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Poor guy.
> Mine came back 175% American.


"Poor guy" telling, insinuating that the African DNA makes him not "American" very telling.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Poor guy" telling, insinuating that the African DNA makes him not "American" very telling.


Yeah, you go with that.
You're like a broken record, slurpy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> You're Cherokee?


Deny-o-kee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> If Joe and Ricky were on the force they’d have filed a claim that the 18%er was discriminating against them for their overwhelming whiteitude.


Is it still even legal to be white?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't notice that Izzy has the percentages reversed?


Lol!  They noticed some classic Espolaism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it still even legal to be white?


Only if youʻre liberal and democrat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

Government subsidized.

Huge pay package for Musk at Tesla, with ambitious goals - AP News - Breaking News
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/us/2018/01/23/huge-pay-package-for-musk-at-tesla-with-ambitious-goals-n2438375?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjI4d6FnO7YAhUQNKwKHeThCvMQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw3DO2UgjENywZNRBenfc2e6


----------



## xav10 (Jan 23, 2018)

Elon Musk is a god.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Government subsidized.
> 
> Huge pay package for Musk at Tesla, with ambitious goals - AP News - Breaking News
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/us/2018/01/23/huge-pay-package-for-musk-at-tesla-with-ambitious-goals-n2438375?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjI4d6FnO7YAhUQNKwKHeThCvMQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw3DO2UgjENywZNRBenfc2e6


Oil companies are subsidized, genius.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

espola said:


> You think "half-breeds" are always 50%?


You have the percentages reversed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Oil companies are subsidized, genius.


You think they shouldn't be?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Let me guess - Izzy helped you with your homework.


Shut up half breed.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You think they shouldn't be?


Stick with the thread, big fella, i.e. Elon Musk's success-based compensation, about which Joey mentioned government subsidies...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Elon Musk is a god.


With a little g.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Stick with the thread, big fella, i.e. Elon Musk's success-based compensation, about which Joey mentioned government subsidies...


Sorry.  Just wondering why you brought up oil subsidies.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sorry.  Just wondering why you brought up oil subsidies.


You couldn't figure out why, in responding to Joe's arbitrary attack on Tesla with a claim that it is government-subsidized, I would mention oil subsidies? C'mon, you can do it. I know you can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Oil companies are subsidized, genius.


Was someone talking about oil companies?
Sounds like whataboutism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

*Littlest open-borders lobbyists vow to tear America’s walls down*
January 23, 2018 07:48 AM by Michelle Malkin


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You couldn't figure out why, in responding to Joe's arbitrary attack on Tesla with a claim that it is government-subsidized, I would mention oil subsidies?


Circle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

*E-READER?*

*FOUL MOUTHED WOMEN MARCHERS SPIT, THROW FISTS...*

_*'Guillotine time, b*tches!*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Was someone talking about oil companies?
> Sounds like whataboutism.


You really have deep issues . . .  and comprehension problems.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really have deep issues . . .  and comprehension problems.


The duck is a parrot....


----------



## espola (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *E-READER?*
> 
> *FOUL MOUTHED WOMEN MARCHERS SPIT, THROW FISTS...*
> 
> _*'Guillotine time, b*tches!*_


You're actually quoting infowars?

Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really have deep issues . . .  and comprehension problems.


No, we were talking about musk and his subsidies and x brought up oil company subsidies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

espola said:


> You're actually quoting infowars?
> 
> Sucker.


I didn't read it, but I was pretty sure they were acting like you did when you weren't bedridden.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The duck is a parrot....


Keep trying, you'll possible fall into an original thought eventually (one would hope) instead of your constant habit of redirecting my words back at me as if you were being original.

*Why Others Copies and Imitates You – Facts*
*Answer:* You must understand, those who copy or imitate others have a serious underlying issue. This will be due to their family issues, poor self esteem, ego problems or even some mental problems. Insecurity is the first thing that comes to mind. If a person is enough secure and confident with their abilities, they will never copy you. If someone copy your ideas, thoughts and even personality, be proud because you are awesome person with such attracting personality and features.

https://healthandmindcare.com/why-others-copies-and-imitates-you-surprising-reasons-635.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep trying, you'll possible fall into an original thought eventually (one would hope) instead of your constant habit of redirecting my words back at me as if you were being original.
> 
> *Why Others Copies and Imitates You – Facts*
> *Answer:* You must understand, those who copy or imitate others have a serious underlying issue. This will be due to their family issues, poor self esteem, ego problems or even some mental problems. Insecurity is the first thing that comes to mind. If a person is enough secure and confident with their abilities, they will never copy you. If someone copy your ideas, thoughts and even personality, be proud because you are awesome person with such attracting personality and features.
> ...


Quack...quack....quack....Polly want a cracker?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *E-READER?*
> 
> *FOUL MOUTHED WOMEN MARCHERS SPIT, THROW FISTS...*
> 
> _*'Guillotine time, b*tches!*_


What is it with leftist authoritarians and guillotines? lol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Quack...quack....quack....Polly want a cracker?


Yes, yes Pepe', did you want to say something?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep trying, you'll possible fall into an original thought eventually (one would hope) instead of your constant habit of redirecting my words back at me as if you were being original.
> 
> *Why Others Copies and Imitates You – Facts*
> *Answer:* You must understand, those who copy or imitate others have a serious underlying issue. This will be due to their family issues, poor self esteem, ego problems or even some mental problems. Insecurity is the first thing that comes to mind. If a person is enough secure and confident with their abilities, they will never copy you. If someone copy your ideas, thoughts and even personality, be proud because you are awesome person with such attracting personality and features.
> ...


Quaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Quaaaaaaaaaaack!


Truth hurts don't it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2018)

CNN's Chris Cuomo Cites A Very Liberal Study To Push Illegal Immigration. So Mick Mulvaney Shoved Him In A Locker
Politics | Nick Givas
 Video

'Bad for the nation to have bad illegal immigration policies'


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth hurts don't it?


Apparently not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

This is what will happen if you libs keep it up, man up today, have some bacon and eggs with a cup of black coffee, watch a John Wayne movie, grab some pussy then go to work.

End of men? Male sex chromosome could disappear...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5302565/The-Y-chromosome-going-happen-men.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

Schumer: One of the Tea Party's 'Fundamental Values' Is 'Horrible, Disgusting' 'Anti-Immigrant' View
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/01/23/schumer-one-tea-partys-fundamental-values-horrible-disgusting-anti-immigrant-view/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiAxta3zPDYAhWSnlMKHcwxDHoQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw3EdOLyvp0UFxpByoKfMbSj


----------



## xav10 (Jan 24, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/michael-steele-evangelicals-trump_us_5a67f37be4b0e5630074aa39?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009

Of course he retains their support...it seems quite clear that not a single one of those evangelical leaders is monogamous...they are all adulterers, closet homosexuals and whore-mongers. Duh. Oh, I forgot about the pedophiles.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/michael-steele-evangelicals-trump_us_5a67f37be4b0e5630074aa39?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> Of course he retains their support...it seems quite clear that not a single one of those evangelical leaders is monogamous...they are all adulterers, closet homosexuals and whore-mongers. Duh. Oh, I forgot about the pedophiles.


Not a single one? They are all?
Fascinating counselor...


----------



## xav10 (Jan 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not a single one? They are all?
> Fascinating counselor...


Overstated for effect, of course. But between so many such exposures and the Catholic church scandals, why would anybody expect evangelicals to take moral positions?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Overstated for effect, of course. But between so many such exposures and the Catholic church scandals, why would anybody expect evangelicals to take moral positions?


Perhaps similar reasoning when we expect politicians to be honest....


----------



## xav10 (Jan 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps similar reasoning when we expect politicians to be honest....


Perhaps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/michael-steele-evangelicals-trump_us_5a67f37be4b0e5630074aa39?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> Of course he retains their support...it seems quite clear that not a single one of those evangelical leaders is monogamous...they are all adulterers, closet homosexuals and whore-mongers. Duh. Oh, I forgot about the pedophiles.


Huffington post huh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

What a douche,
*LeBron James writes congratulatory message to himself on Instagram ...*
ftw.usatoday.com/.../lebron-james-writes-congratulatory-message-to-himself-on-insta...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth hurts don't it?


You would know.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a douche,
> *LeBron James writes congratulatory message to himself on Instagram ...*
> ftw.usatoday.com/.../lebron-james-writes-congratulatory-message-to-himself-on-insta...


The voice is instantly familiar; the tone, confident, even cocky; the cadence, distinctly Trumpian. The man on the phone vigorously defending Donald Trump says he’s a media spokesman named John Miller, but then he says, “I’m sort of new here,” and “I’m somebody that he knows and I think somebody that he trusts and likes” and even “I’m going to do this a little, part time, and then, yeah, go on with my life.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/donald-trump-alter-ego-barron/2016/05/12/02ac99ec-16fe-11e6-aa55-670cabef46e0_story.html?utm_term=.006a9ba085d6


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You would know.....


Yes, I do, I have been stinging you with it for years . . . you're not stupid, just naive and maybe a little bit crazy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, I do, I have been stinging you with it for years . . . you're not stupid, just naive and maybe a little bit crazy.


Quack! Quack! Quack!
More bullshit from the duck...
You 1/2 witted moron, you've never even gotten close to "stinging" me...it is wishful thinking and something to aspire to....
Take your pooper scupper and go clean up after the homeless down at Sunset...run along!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Quack! Quack! Quack!
> More bullshit from the duck...
> You 1/2 witted moron, you've never even gotten close to "stinging" me...it is wishful thinking and something to aspire to....
> Take your pooper scupper and go clean up after the homeless down at Sunset...run along!


Ok, maybe I was wrong, you are kinda stupid. I have shut you down for years, to which you always go crickets, then you come back later with some other BS that is, once again, one google click away from being invalidated.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok, maybe I was wrong, you are kinda stupid. I have shut you down for years, to which you always go crickets, then you come back later with some other BS that is, once again, one google click away from being invalidated.


Delusions of grandeur...
Hey duck, when I go crickets it's either because I've grown board with your quacking or I've left the site, usually the latter.
Get on down to the cliffs and pick up feces like you were asked...go on!


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok, maybe I was wrong, you are kinda stupid. I have shut you down for years, to which you always go crickets, then you come back later with some other BS that is, once again, one google click away from being invalidated.


Shhhhh  -- don't let on.  He's funnier when he is inadvertently displaying his ignorance.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is what will happen if you libs keep it up, man up today, have some bacon and eggs with a cup of black coffee, watch a John Wayne movie, grab some pussy then go to work.
> 
> End of men? Male sex chromosome could disappear...
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5302565/The-Y-chromosome-going-happen-men.html


It already has...just look at the leftist pussy's on this forum.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Delusions of grandeur...
> Hey duck, when I go crickets it's either because I've grown board with your quacking or I've left the site, usually the latter.
> Get on down to the cliffs and pick up feces like you were asked...go on!


Already did, dog is properly pooped and fed, thank you very much!


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

[QUOTE="espola, post: 155871, member: 3"

Sure they do --

http://genetics.ncai.org/tribal-enrollment-and-genetic-testing.cfm

And you live in Oklahoma and have not heard mixed-blood people referred to as "half-breed" (and usually in a disparaging way)?  You should get out more.

My sister is married to a mixed French-Canadian/Algonquin.  His family is serious enough about their heritage *that they regularly hunt and fish in violation  of state and federal game laws **on land for which they claim they have never yielded their treaty rights.  There used to be a symbolic arrest every year or so, but now F&G (and the press) just ignore them.

/QUOTE]

** Apple doesn't roll far from the Family " Gene " pool does it !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Already did, dog is properly pooped and fed, thank you very much!



*About time.....*

*Why are you posting during work hours .....Hmmmm. ?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2018)

*Evidence suggests a massive scandal is brewing at the FBI*

During the financial crisis, the federal government bailed out banks it declared “too big to fail.” Fearing their bankruptcy might trigger economic Armageddon, the feds propped them up with taxpayer cash.

Something similar is happening now at the FBI, with the Washington wagons circling the agency to protect it from charges of corruption. This time, the appropriate tag line is “too big to believe.”

Yet each day brings credible reports suggesting there is a massive scandal involving the top ranks of America’s premier law enforcement agency. The reports, which feature talk among agents of a “secret society” and suddenly missing text messages, point to the existence both of a cabal dedicated to defeating Donald Trump in 2016 and of a plan to let Hillary Clinton skate free in the classified email probe.

If either one is true — and I believe both probably are — it would mean FBI leaders betrayed the nation by abusing their powers in a bid to pick the president.
article:
https://nypost.com/2018/01/23/evidence-suggests-a-massive-scandal-is-brewing-at-the-fbi/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Sure they do --
> 
> http://genetics.ncai.org/tribal-enrollment-and-genetic-testing.cfm
> 
> ...


I worked in Oklahoma, I live in California. 
It's no wonder you get sidetracked and make little or no sense much of the time.
You're the one that used the term 1/2 breed and yes I'm aware that it's disparaging. Why would you use it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> It already has...just look at the leftist pussy's on this forum.


Leftist pussy is redundant.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> It already has...just look at the leftist pussy's on this forum.


Look at the leftist pussy's what, exactly?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Look at the leftist pussy's what, exactly?


Be pussies, you know, like the Kenyan.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Be pussies, you know, like the Kenyan.


Do you mean the very popular, 2-term President, Barack Obama? Still jealous, I see. Is it his phenomenal rise from a broken home with an African dad and a middle American mom to Harvard and the Presidency that upsets you so? Is it his popularity? His confidence and style? His oratorical skills? His leadership? His success? His happy marriage? You need to recover from your huge envious resentment.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Look at the leftist pussy's what, exactly?


The mirror.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you mean the very popular, 2-term President, Barack Obama? Still jealous, I see. Is it his phenomenal rise from a broken home with an African dad and a middle American mom to Harvard and the Presidency that upsets you so? Is it his popularity? His confidence and style? His oratorical skills? His leadership? His success? His happy marriage? You need to recover from your huge envious resentment.


Maybe self made people, those that achieved things through pure will and hard work, the very personification of the American dream makes these Trumpinistas sick to their stomachs? They prefer silver spoon fed, pampered, self absorbed brats? Or is there something more rudimentary, something possibly a visual clue may inform us of the reason for their hate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe self made people, those that achieved things through pure will and hard work, the very personification of the American dream makes these Trumpinistas sick to their stomachs? They prefer silver spoon fed, pampered, self absorbed brats? Or is there something more rudimentary, something possibly a visual clue may inform us of the reason for their hate?


You have achieved neither.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you mean the very popular, 2-term President, Barack Obama? Still jealous, I see. Is it his phenomenal rise from a broken home with an African dad and a middle American mom to Harvard and the Presidency that upsets you so? Is it his popularity? His confidence and style? His oratorical skills? His leadership? His success? His happy marriage? You need to recover from your huge envious resentment.


The only things the Kenyan succeeded in doing were widening the racial divide in this country, bowing to other countries and drawing redlines to be crossed again and again. 
Yes he was a pussy, just like you libs in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2018)

On second thought, send them all back to the shit holes they came from.
Ingrate scum.
*‘They Are Killing Our Dreams!’ Illegal Aliens Hold Mock Funeral in U.S. Senate*

Illegal alien activists held a mock funeral on Wednesday in the U.S. Senate rotunda, saying that because Congress and President Trump have not given them amnesty, “they are killing our dreams.”

by John Binder10749

*…Charge Republican’s Office: ‘F*ck This Conservative, F*ck This Person!’*
by John Binder2469

*Flash: Durbin Declares ‘Gang of Six’ Amnesty Dead*
by


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you mean the very popular, 2-term President, Barack Obama? Still jealous, I see. Is it his phenomenal rise from a broken home with an African dad and a middle American mom to Harvard and the Presidency that upsets you so? Is it his popularity? His confidence and style? His oratorical skills? His leadership? His success? His happy marriage? You need to recover from your huge envious resentment.


*He stole BOTH elections and it will come out !*

*Look at the Gerrymandering that was JUST caught.....*

*They rigged both elections and inserted a Chicago Bath House Community Organizer.*
*They then tried it a third time with Hillary Rodham Clinton and it did NOT get the results*
*they wanted and thus the Russian Collusion mantra was born.....*
*The Democrats are the Party of Criminal Thugs and with each passing day more dirt comes*
*out about their Massive Corruption !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He stole BOTH elections and it will come out !*
> 
> *Look at the Gerrymandering that was JUST caught.....*
> 
> ...


Take a couple deep breathes and see if you can come back to reality.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Take a couple deep breathes and see if you can come back to reality.


*How does it feel to be boxed in....as in Checkmate !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *How does it feel to be boxed in....as in Checkmate !*


Relax, easy, the nurses will be with you soon, just relax.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Relax, easy, the nurses will be with you soon, just relax.


*You projecting your " Teen " fantasies of " Candy stripers " again .....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2018)

Brilliant!!
This should attract companies to open or maintain businesses in California....

*California Democrats pitch business tax hike following Trump's tax cut*
Two Democratic state assemblymen want to raise the state’s business taxes in response to President Trump’s federal tax overhaul.

Assemblymen Kevin McCarty of Sacramento and Phil Ting of San Francisco introduced Assembly Constitutional Amendment 22 Thursday that would raise corporate taxes on California companies with revenues higher than $1 million. The state tax hike would be for an amount equivalent to half what they received from the federal tax cut.
http://www.latimes.com/politics/essential/la-pol-ca-essential-politics-updates-california-democrats-pitch-business-tax-1516315691-htmlstory.html


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Brilliant!!
> This should attract companies to open or maintain businesses in California....
> 
> *California Democrats pitch business tax hike following Trump's tax cut*
> ...



*Can't someone " Republican " run for Governor and get in to clean house.....The California Legislature is a cesspool of Greed and Criminal Corruption on a scale 100 times larger than Venezuela... It's sad to witness the demise of a beautiful area of Land due to Criminal *
*Democrats !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

*Uninvited Guest - Breitbart*



_





by ANN COULTER 24 Jan 2018 COMMENTS ↓

*Why does Sen. Lindsey Graham have a seat at the table on immigration? Are Jorge Ramos and Vicente Fox unavailable?*


Graham’s claim to fame is: 1) having twice negotiated a voluntary surrender for the GOP on immigration; and 2) winning 0.00 percent of the vote when he ran for president two years ago.

You could run for president on the platform that we should kill babies and eat them, and you’d get more votes than Lindsey Graham. Who designated this most remote of back-benchers, thoroughly rejected by the American people, as the principal negotiator on Trump’s central campaign promise?

Graham’s thought process seems to be: We had an election, I ran for president; literally no one voted for me, so my views should prevail over the guy who won an Electoral College landslide.

How about getting Dennis Kucinich in there? Has anyone asked Martin O’Malley for help in the “DACA” negotiations?

To a rapturous media, Graham has been peddling the lie that President Trump blew up a beautiful bipartisan deal on immigration. It wasn’t “bipartisan,” except in the sense of being “angrily rejected by the voters.”


It’s the same deal that has gone down in flames at least twice before. It’s the same deal that has already destroyed the careers of Sens. John McCain, Marco Rubio, Jeff Flake, Bob Corker, Kelly Ayotte, Mark Kirk and Gov. Jeb! Bush.

It’s the same deal President Bush tried to push through Congress in 2006 — with Graham’s support! — leading directly to the Republican wipeout in the midterm elections later that year. (Innumerable polls showed that the public hated Bush’s proposed amnesty even more than it hated the Iraq War.)

It’s the same deal that voters repudiated for approximately the 87th time when they made Donald Trump president (and — again — gave Lindsey Graham zero votes).

Notwithstanding the media’s phony polls showing 98.6 percent of voters wildly enthusiastic about amnesty for “Dreamers” — or “Nightmares,” as radio host Howie Carr calls them — every time the public gets its hands on an actual ballot, it votes for: less immigration, punishing employers who hire illegals, no government services for illegals, no driver’s licenses for illegals, no amnesty ever, English-only and Donald Trump.

What the media call a “bipartisan deal” didn’t even meet the basic definition of a “deal.”


For at least a decade now, the argument for amnestying the Nightmares has been: Screw the parents. THEY SUCK! They were the lawbreakers … but don’t blame the innocent children (single typewriter key) brought-here-through-no-fault-of-their-own.

Then we get to see the big bipartisan deal, and it’s: We amnesty the kids — but also the parents! Not only is this not meeting Trump halfway, it’s also doubling the distance.

It’s like negotiating in the Kasbah:

Democrats: We demand $30!

Republicans: We’ll give you $10.


Democrats: OK, $200.

Lindsey Graham: DEAL!

How did an existential issue for the Republican Party get assigned to the single worst person to negotiate it?

It would be as if during Bush’s presidency, anti-war Republican Chuck Hagel had anointed himself spokesman for the GOP on the Iraq War. Republicans would have gone nuts! They would have been screaming at the media, the Democrats and the president: DO NOT TALK TO CHUCK HAGEL!

The fact that Senate Republicans have not done this in the case of Graham and immigration makes me think the fix is in. If we had a party that was serious, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and the rest of the Senate GOP would say, “That’s great that you and Jeff Flake have been having meetings, Lindsey, but you don’t speak for us.”_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

How to shut a liberal up.

YouTube · Very Fake News

PREVIEW
5:15
Jordan Peterson on Tucker Carlson
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ikDP2W7ifC4&ved=0ahUKEwjS3eCTjvPYAhXE7IMKHZIzDBkQt9IBCHwwFA&usg=AOvVaw2sRD7DGAh2TDJe34zUnfW4


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

Why School Choice Will Continue to Grow in Popularity
TERESA MULL
School choice will grow in popularity as government schools continue to fail to meet the unique needs of families as well as burden taxpayers. 
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/why_school_choice_will_continue_to_grow_in_popularity.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

'Horrible and disgusting': Democrats then and now
JANUARY 25, 2018
Apparently, what Democrats said one generation ago – or even eight years ago – is the stuff of white supremacist fever dreams in the present day.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/horrible_and_disgusting_democrats_then_and_now.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Brilliant!!
> This should attract companies to open or maintain businesses in California....
> 
> *California Democrats pitch business tax hike following Trump's tax cut*
> ...


This is California government in a nutshell.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2018)

*We May Finally See the End of Compulsory Union Dues*

*https://fee.org/articles/we-may-finally-see-the-end-of-compulsory-union-dues/*

What the unions never get around to telling you is that absolutely nothing in right-to-work legislation or the _Janus_ ruling would compel workers to leave their union or prevent new recruits from joining. It simply leaves the choice to the individual, as it should be.

When unions demand mandatory dues and fees, they’re tacitly admitting the service they provide in return isn’t valued by enough workers to make it economically viable. Likewise, when they insist government employee wages would plummet in the absence of a union, they’re simply confirming the workers are already earning more than their labors are actually worth on the open market.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Second, *the most productive subsidize the least productive, which essentially creates a similar free-rider problem that the compelled agency fees attempt to resolve. Those who receive the benefit of the negotiated wage but would receive less in a market environment are being subsidized* by those who are more productive than their respective wage. In a sense, the least productive are free-riding off the most productive with an incentive to focus more on staying in the job rather than excelling in the job. This is a bit of a simplification, but the effect is there regardless.

*Public sector jobs struggle to approximate equilibrium compared to their private sector counterparts, and in some instances, there are very few private sector jobs to compare wages against, such as public school jobs. Public sector unions tend to advocate pay structures which rely heavily on seniority and certain qualifications such as education. This is known as step-and-lane schedules. However, relying heavily on these two measures dismisses other relevant factors, such as quality of work, which may or may not correspond with seniority or education. *Focusing on this type of pay structure, as advocated by public sector unions, tends to ignore more merit-focused alternatives and props up those who would thrive better under the step-and-lane scheme, such as those willing to endure a job rather than improve quality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *We May Finally See the End of Compulsory Union Dues*
> 
> *https://fee.org/articles/we-may-finally-see-the-end-of-compulsory-union-dues/*
> 
> ...


Nice, "Corporate funded" piece. They have you convinced they wouldn't hold their ultimate advantage over your head if dealing solely as an individual. If you wanna research something research the working/living conditions of working people before unions fought for safety, decent pay, weekends, the 8 hour day, OT, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice, "Corporate funded" piece. They have you convinced they wouldn't hold their ultimate advantage over your head if dealing solely as an individual. If you wanna research something research the working/living conditions of working people before unions fought for safety, decent pay, weekends, the 8 hour day, OT, etc. etc. etc.


Didnʻt read the article.  As usual.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

*HOME DEPOT employees to receive $1,000 bonus due to tax reform...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *HOME DEPOT employees to receive $1,000 bonus due to tax reform...*


Isnʻt Sacramento looking to crash the cash party?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

Is anyone getting a raise or is it just one time keep giving us tax breaks kinda thing? You can a man a dollar and he will spend it, you give a job with decent pay and he can build a life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is anyone getting a raise or is it just one time keep giving us tax breaks kinda thing? You can a man a dollar and he will spend it, you give a job with decent pay and he can build a life.


2 bucks over 10 years?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

*Angel Mom on DACA: ‘We Don’t Owe Illegal Aliens Anything’*
by Robert Kraychik536


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Angel Mom on DACA: ‘We Don’t Owe Illegal Aliens Anything’*
> by Robert Kraychik536


Breitbart?  Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

*'Mohammed' to be Most Popular Name in Germany...*


----------



## espola (Jan 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *'Mohammed' to be Most Popular Name in Germany...*


Double sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is anyone getting a raise or is it just one time keep giving us tax breaks kinda thing? You can a man a dollar and he will spend it, you give a job with decent pay and he can build a life.


So in other words, if a man's current pay becomes decent pay because the government is now taking less from the man who is trying to build a life, you're okay with that too?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is anyone getting a raise or is it just one time keep giving us tax breaks kinda thing? You can a man a dollar and he will spend it, you give a job with decent pay and he can build a life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

DADDY?

*The Photo That Never Saw The Light of Day: Obama With Farrakhan In 2005*
By Esme Cribb | January 25, 2018 2:16 pm
share
tweet
email


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

Snowflakes all around,

*“I don’t know if it’s racism exactly — but ethno-nationalism of some kind”*

Kristol: So I think it’s both. One other thing: the Obama administration was more left wing in 2013, the second term, than the first term. So I think things objectively changed some. The mood of Republicans changed some. And Fox News maybe saw an opportunity, changed some, and then the whole thing together.

I do feel now we’re in a different world. I mean, now you look at – Tucker Carlson began at The Weekly Standard. Tucker Carlson was a great young reporter. He was one of the most gifted 24-year-olds I’ve seen in the 20 years that I edited the magazine. His copy was sort of perfect at age 24.

He had always a little touch of Pat Buchanan-ism, I would say, paleo-conservativism. But that’s very different from what he’s become now. I mean, it is close now to racism, white – I mean, I don’t know if it’s racism exactly– but ethno-nationalism of some kind, let’s call it. A combination of dumbing down, as you said earlier, and stirring people’s emotions in a very unhealthy way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DADDY?
> 
> *The Photo That Never Saw The Light of Day: Obama With Farrakhan In 2005*
> By Esme Cribb | January 25, 2018 2:16 pm
> ...


Then where did it come from and who gives a shit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then where did it come from and who gives a shit?


You and I.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You and I.


So you came up with a photo that, "Never saw the light of day" and I'm the one who should care? Why should I care?


----------



## nononono (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is anyone getting a raise or is it just one time keep giving us tax breaks kinda thing? You can a man a dollar and he will spend it, you give a job with decent pay and he can build a life.


*You would Bitch if you won the lottery.....what a fuckin sloth.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then where did it come from and who gives a shit? ***


*Pull up the ladder Jack, fuck everyone else.....*

** You would if you understood HONESTY !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you came up with a photo that, "Never saw the light of day" and I'm the one who should care? Why should I care?


I didn't say you should, I said you do.


----------



## nononono (Jan 25, 2018)

*Oh he does and it's eating at his psyche with each passing day that *
*the Democrats are further exposed......*

*Shame on you Mr Rat.....Shame.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

Nothing new and I am sure the actions of the lawless, bastard child, aka the dumb Kenyan, surprises no one.


Evidence mounts of Obama involvement in Dinesh D'Souza's selective prosecution
JANUARY 25, 2018
Heads should roll for this if the facts pan out.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/evidence_mounts_of_obama_involvement_in_dinesh_dsouzas_selective_prosecution.html


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snowflakes all around,
> 
> *“I don’t know if it’s racism exactly — but ethno-nationalism of some kind”*
> 
> ...


Kristol is a very conservative guy...extremely so.  But he knows "dumbing down" when he sees it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Kristol is a very conservative guy...extremely so.  But he knows "dumbing down" when he sees it.


There are no conservatives at MSNBC.


Bill Kristol on Deep State Conspiracies: ‘What Fringy Websites Once Said is Now Said by Fox News Hosts’
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.mediaite.com/tv/bill-kristol-on-deep-state-conspiracies-what-fringy-websites-once-said-is-now-said-by-fox-news-hosts/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiGn7Hi5_XYAhXJ7IMKHUnlDTIQqUMIogEwFw&usg=AOvVaw1Ar3gdayfoCuRjfYkK3gtj


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There are no conservatives at MSNBC.
> 
> 
> Bill Kristol on Deep State Conspiracies: ‘What Fringy Websites Once Said is Now Said by Fox News Hosts’
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Kristol

very conservative...just afraid of the idiocracy and how it's the opposite of what made America great.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So in other words, if a man's current pay becomes decent pay because the government is now taking less from the man who is trying to build a life, you're okay with that too?


You sure jump through hoops and do quite a bit of linguistic gymnastics in an attempt to get your point across . . . now what were you trying to say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DADDY?
> 
> *The Photo That Never Saw The Light of Day: Obama With Farrakhan In 2005*
> By Esme Cribb | January 25, 2018 2:16 pm
> ...


The two biggest racists in the USA, who knew?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Kristol
> 
> very conservative...just afraid of the idiocracy and how it's the opposite of what made America great.


You are losing it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Kristol
> 
> very conservative...just afraid of the idiocracy and how it's the opposite of what made America great.


It's basically a very loud, rude and impassioned sect of people that are driving this wave of, "My ignorance should be at least equal to your knowledge!". Like the scientist plumber who thinks he's leisure time reading  equals the education of the world's leading climate experts . . . or  knowknowknowknow nothing that thinks if he posts in bold large font it will somehow make the fever swamp propaganda he peddles believable and akin to actual reality . . . or lil 'joe who seems to wish to push a moral and ethical ideal he neither lives by nor can show any proof of actually existing anywhere in America outside of a few Amish or Mennonite households . . . or there is LE who virtually everything he posts is refuted or is simply commonly known and he posts it as if it were some revolution of some sort  . . . and don't forget little miss dizzy the man who through 8 years of a burgeoning economy said he couldn't make a dime investing yet continues to try prescribing financial advice through his various archaic (and often refuted) cut & pastes that when questioned can only refer you back to the sources material without any explanation of how he interprets it (an expert by proxy).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's basically a very loud, rude and impassioned sect of people that are driving this wave of, "My ignorance should be at least equal to your knowledge!". Like the scientist plumber who thinks he's leisure time reading  equals the education of the world's leading climate experts . . . or  knowknowknowknow nothing that thinks if he posts in bold large font it will somehow make the fever swamp propaganda he peddles believable and akin to actual reality . . . or lil 'joe who seems to wish to push a moral and ethical ideal he neither lives by nor can show any proof of actually existing anywhere in America outside of a few Amish or Mennonite households . . . or there is LE who virtually everything he posts is refuted or is simply commonly known and he posts it as if it were some revolution of some sort  . . . and don't forget little miss dizzy the man who through 8 years of a burgeoning economy said he couldn't make a dime investing yet continues to try prescribing financial advice through his various archaic (and often refuted) cut & pastes that when questioned can only refer you back to the sources material without any explanation of how he interprets it (an expert by proxy).


Just sit back, shut up, hold on, and enjoy the "obama" economy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's basically a very loud, rude and impassioned sect of people that are driving this wave of, "My ignorance should be at least equal to your knowledge!". Like the scientist plumber who thinks he's leisure time reading  equals the education of the world's leading climate experts . . . or  knowknowknowknow nothing that thinks if he posts in bold large font it will somehow make the fever swamp propaganda he peddles believable and akin to actual reality . . . or lil 'joe who seems to wish to push a moral and ethical ideal he neither lives by nor can show any proof of actually existing anywhere in America outside of a few Amish or Mennonite households . . . or there is LE who virtually everything he posts is refuted or is simply commonly known and he posts it as if it were some revolution of some sort  . . . and don't forget little miss dizzy the man who through 8 years of a burgeoning economy said he couldn't make a dime investing yet continues to try prescribing financial advice through his various archaic (and often refuted) cut & pastes that when questioned can only refer you back to the sources material without any explanation of how he interprets it (an expert by proxy).


Name one thing that I've posted that was "refuted"...you lying piece shit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure jump through hoops and do quite a bit of linguistic gymnastics in an attempt to get your point across . . . now what were you trying to say?


Lol!  What Iʻm trying to say is that a tax cut gets a man some decent pay.  You good with that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  What Iʻm trying to say is that a tax cut gets a man some decent pay.  You good with that?


Those that will enjoy the Trump tax break for more than a couple years (and a meager one at that) don't get "pay", they get "profits".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's basically a very loud, rude and impassioned sect of people that are driving this wave of, "My ignorance should be at least equal to your knowledge!". Like the scientist plumber who thinks he's leisure time reading  equals the education of the world's leading climate experts . . . or  knowknowknowknow nothing that thinks if he posts in bold large font it will somehow make the fever swamp propaganda he peddles believable and akin to actual reality . . . or lil 'joe who seems to wish to push a moral and ethical ideal he neither lives by nor can show any proof of actually existing anywhere in America outside of a few Amish or Mennonite households . . . or there is LE who virtually everything he posts is refuted or is simply commonly known and he posts it as if it were some revolution of some sort  . . . and don't forget little miss dizzy the man who through 8 years of a burgeoning economy said he couldn't make a dime investing yet continues to try prescribing financial advice through his various archaic (and often refuted) cut & pastes that when questioned can only refer you back to the sources material without any explanation of how he interprets it (an expert by proxy).


Finance and Econ Explanations have always had a numbing effect on you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those that will enjoy the Trump tax break for more than a couple years (and a meager one at that) don't get "pay", they get "profits".


That is true whether tax breaks or not.  You said decent pay for a man trying to build a life.  Do tax breaks get a man “decent pay”?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That is true whether tax breaks or not.  You said decent pay for a man trying to build a life.  Do tax breaks get a man “decent pay”?


Depends on the amount, I don't see $40 a week making that big a difference over the next 7 years . . . I do see a lot of LLC's in my future.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Depends on the amount, I don't see $40 a week making that big a difference over the next 7 years . . . I do see a lot of LLC's in my future.


Sounds like 4 tanks of gas for the less fortunate among us, all about you, huh?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like 4 tanks of gas for the less fortunate among us, all about you, huh?


You mean 1 tank of gas, right? Or do you drive a motorcycle?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Finance and Econ Explanations have always had a numbing effect on you people.


Only yours. And they’re not “explanations.” You post outdated text material.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like 4 tanks of gas for the less fortunate among us, all about you, huh?


$40/week is 4 tanks of gas?  Where do I get it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean 1 tank of gas, right? Or do you drive a motorcycle?


per month


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Depends on the amount, I don't see $40 a week making that big a difference over the next 7 years . . .


But “decent”?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Only yours. And they’re not “explanations.” You post outdated text material.


Pick one that is outdated?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . I do see a lot of LLC's in my future.


Why?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> $40/week is 4 tanks of gas?  Where do I get it?


C'mon now, your license was taken away long ago. Or were you talking oxygen tanks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

BREAKING: Crooked Hillary Shielded Adviser Who Was A Sexual Harasser


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


Corporate tax rate lower than individual tax rate.  It's one of the facts hidden behind those percentage signs.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING: Crooked Hillary Shielded Adviser Who Was A Sexual Harasser


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Corporate tax rate lower than individual tax rate.  It's one of the facts hidden behind those percentage signs.


Howʻs it hidden?


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Howʻs it hidden?


I meant hidden from you.  Most people can see it without any help.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I meant hidden from you.  Most people can see it without any help.


Most people can back up their claims.....you being the exception.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Most people can back up their claims.....you being the exception.


What claim would you like backed up?


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's basically a very loud, rude and impassioned sect of people that are driving this wave of, "My ignorance should be at least equal to your knowledge!". Like the scientist plumber who thinks he's leisure time reading  equals the education of the world's leading climate experts . . . or  knowknowknowknow nothing that thinks if he posts in bold large font it will somehow make the fever swamp propaganda he peddles believable and akin to actual reality . . . or lil 'joe who seems to wish to push a moral and ethical ideal he neither lives by nor can show any proof of actually existing anywhere in America outside of a few Amish or Mennonite households . . . or there is LE who virtually everything he posts is refuted or is simply commonly known and he posts it as if it were some revolution of some sort  . . . and don't forget little miss dizzy the man who through 8 years of a burgeoning economy said he couldn't make a dime investing yet continues to try prescribing financial advice through his various archaic (and often refuted) cut & pastes that when questioned can only refer you back to the sources material without any explanation of how he interprets it (an expert by proxy).



*I don't condone drinking at all....but with you I'm going to Pause....you need to go down to the local pub and get sauced, then call Uber and have them deposit you back at your residence.....you've clearly got some major Psychological issues.....*

*Good Luck ! *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> What claim would you like backed up?


Izzy wanted you to explain:
"Corporate tax rate lower than individual tax rate. It's one of the facts hidden behind those percentage signs."
Start there...
There's that claim of yours regarding Lee ordering Union Officers shot on site...
You could address that.
Thanks e, you're the man.


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.



*Thief.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Thief.*


He didn't steal your brain, it was long gone when we all first met.


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *He didn't steal your brain*, it was long gone when we all first met.


*You're correct....*

*But he's got your " Balls ".....*



*




*


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Izzy wanted you to explain:
> "Corporate tax rate lower than individual tax rate. It's one of the facts hidden behind those percentage signs."
> Start there...
> There's that claim of yours regarding Lee ordering Union Officers shot on site...
> ...


The first is obvious - do you really need it explained that 21% is less than 37%?

As for the second, I gave you my source and you rejected it, and since then you have been pretending it never happened.

Please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> The first is obvious - do you really need it explained that 21% is less than 37%?
> 
> As for the second, I gave you my source and you rejected it, and since then you have been pretending it never happened.
> 
> Please continue.


He thinks he's getting away with it . . . again, something that must work in the hallowed halls of nutter U.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> The first is obvious - do you really need it explained that 21% is less than 37%?
> 
> As for the second, I gave you my source and you rejected it, and since then you have been pretending it never happened.
> 
> Please continue.


Thanks e, was that so hard?
Please give me the "source" that I "rejected". I'd love to see it again.
Thanks again e.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He thinks he's getting away with it . . . again, something that must work in the hallowed halls of nutter U.


No one is talking to you poodle dick....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks e, was that so hard?
> Please give me the "source" that I "rejected". I'd love to see it again.
> Thanks again e.


By my count this is third time you have gone through this same run around and then when E posts it again you go all mime for awhile.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No one is talking to you poodle dick....


No matter how many times you ask I'm not sexting with you . . . not satisfied by the fellas on your team?


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks e, was that so hard?
> Please give me the "source" that I "rejected". I'd love to see it again.
> Thanks again e.


Here's a clue - it's not Ken Burns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Here's a clue - it's not Ken Burns.


I always thought it was awful kind of you to show them your work as what they usually do is say something with no resource material whatsoever . . . that's partially the nono effect that took over the nutter side.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I always thought it was awful kind of you to show them your work as what they usually do is say something with no resource material whatsoever . . . that's partially the nono effect that took over the nutter side.


I don't know if I brought it up before, but one of the things I discovered about Lee is that he was one of the few Southern whites to be successfully sued by a black man - but then the Civil War came along and made the whole issue moot.  He was executor of his father-in-law's will, and one of the bequests was that his slaves be given their freedom.  As executor, he directed instead that they become his wife's property, leading to the lawsuit.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING: Crooked Hillary Shielded Adviser Who Was A Sexual Harasser


"Crooked" what was she convicted of? This is what William Kristol talks about, as well as George Will. A bunch of dumbshits shouting "lock her up" at conventions and rallies in the idiocratic Trump era.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> "Crooked" what was she convicted of? This is what William Kristol talks about, as well as George Will. A bunch of dumbshits shouting "lock her up" at conventions and rallies in the idiocratic Trump era.


She was tried and convicted of being a cunt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> "Crooked" what was she convicted of? This is what William Kristol talks about, as well as George Will. A bunch of dumbshits shouting "lock her up" at conventions and rallies in the idiocratic Trump era.


The nutters won't let something like a double standard or their constant hypocrisy slow them down, they just deny, ignore then move on with some more.


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The nutters won't let something like a double standard or their constant hypocrisy slow them down, they just deny, ignore then move on with some more.


*You like corndogs whole don't you....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You like corndogs whole don't you....*


You certainly are comfortable displaying your insecurity and angst here in a public forum.


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are comfortable displaying your insecurity and angst here in a public forum.



*Oh Contraire Monsieur......It is you who swim around the boat and wait for the cheese ...it is with ease I lure the hunted with such simple bait.*

*Do relax Monsieur and enjoy the unpretentious life of being led around by the snout. *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are comfortable displaying your insecurity and angst here in a public forum.


Quack..... duck fart.....parrot...quack.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

This is the most powerful Democrat in the cuntry,




Pelosi: Immigration framework is a ‘campaign to make America white again’
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/01/26/pelosi-immigration-framework-campaign-make-america-white/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiJ86PDjPjYAhXSuVMKHb8dB1AQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3H11XPcB0c3FmwbyXh2br-&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

Obama -- Leader of the Deep State Coup
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
A sitting and corrupt President used the powers of his office in an attempt to subvert an election and hand-pick his successor.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/obama__leader_of_the_deep_state_coup.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

Investigate Obama’s and Kerry’s Unlawful Deals with Iran
RACHEL EHRENFELD
There is ample evidence to prove Kerry and his boss President Obama have willfully engaged in terrorist financing and money laundering. 
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/investigate_obamas_and_kerrys_unlawful_deals_with_iran.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

Three Ways to Stop the DACA Nightmare
JOHN HORVAT II
The DACA debate bitterly divides the nation because it presents false options.
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/three_ways_to_stop_the_daca_nightmare.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

The silver lining in the NFL protests
JANUARY 27, 2018
The NFL protests are not about injustice. They are 'genuflections to today's victim-focused black identity.'
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/the_silver_lining_in_the_nfl_protests.html


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama -- Leader of the Deep State Coup
> DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
> A sitting and corrupt President used the powers of his office in an attempt to subvert an election and hand-pick his successor.
> http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/01/obama__leader_of_the_deep_state_coup.html


Sucker.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 27, 2018)

[QUOTE="S


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

I finally identified xman,
Suge Knight's Lawyers Arrested for Attempting to Bribe Witnesses in Murder Case...
http://www.tmz.com/2018/01/26/suge-knight-attorneys-bribe-witnesses-tampering-arrested-murder-case/


----------



## xav10 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I finally identified xman,
> Suge Knight's Lawyers Arrested for Attempting to Bribe Witnesses in Murder Case...
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/01/26/suge-knight-attorneys-bribe-witnesses-tampering-arrested-murder-case/


Not me. During his prime, his lawyer was a different creep named David Kenner (looked not unlike your boy Steve Wynn, come to think of it), who had a different type of alleged tampering...something about giving a Malibu apartment to the DA's daughter, if I remember correctly. But that was 20 years ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2018)

The party of stupid,


Oh, Now Shutdown Chuck Is Following Pelosi In Trashing Workers' Bonuses 
Matt Vespa



Hey, Dems, Are You Really Arguing That $1,000 Is Nothing To Working Class Families?
Matt Vespa


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The party of stupid,
> 
> 
> Oh, Now Shutdown Chuck Is Following Pelosi In Trashing Workers' Bonuses
> ...


A pittance to appease the king.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> "Crooked" what was she convicted of? This is what William Kristol talks about, as well as George Will. A bunch of dumbshits shouting "lock her up" at conventions and rallies in the idiocratic Trump era.





Sheriff Joe said:


> The party of stupid,
> 
> 
> Oh, Now Shutdown Chuck Is Following Pelosi In Trashing Workers' Bonuses
> ...


  The party of hate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A pittance to appease the king.


"Decent" was it?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The party of hate.


Who was shouting “lock her up” again? Some mob of total dumbshits?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who was shouting “lock her up” again? Some mob of total dumbshits?


Funny you would use the term dumbshits... as you know the wheels of justice often turn slowly.
Mueller isn't finished yet, who knows where that ends up & the FBI is still investigating the Clinton Foundation...
Patience counselor.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By my count this is third time you have gone through this same run around and then when E posts it again you go all mime for awhile.


You can't count you fucking liar!


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can't count you fucking liar!


And there's another lie and insult combined.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Here's a clue - it's not Ken Burns.


It's also not a source....why the riddle? 
Please list the source title of the book, page number, etc. or if this information is available on the web, please cite the article.
Thanks again e.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I always thought it was awful kind of you to show them your work as what they usually do is say something with no resource material whatsoever . . . that's partially the nono effect that took over the nutter side.


Duck shit!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The nutters won't let something like a double standard or their constant hypocrisy slow them down, they just deny, ignore then move on with some more.


There was a systemic failure in the Intelligence community to properly handle and oversee Top Secret and Secret information.  If the leaders of the intel agencies feel threatened by the POTUS's call for accountability that is not a bad thing.  It is a known fact that the leaders of government agencies are not infallible.  But you people want to have a "discussion" as if they are because you hate Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Sounds like are liberal friends in here, at least they  admit they hate America.



Liberal California Councilman And Teacher Tells Students Military Are ‘Dumbsh*ts’ And ‘Lowest Of Our Low’ [VIDEO]
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/01/27/teacher-says-military-lowest-of-our-low/&ved=0ahUKEwj8xomB7vrYAhXL44MKHbGKCsAQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw0Ye8a09rbqfPbwmiECLKrU&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Alan Dershowitz Says He Wouldn’t Have Campaigned For Obama If He Saw Farrakhan Photo [VIDEO]
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/01/27/dershowitz-obama-farrakhan/&ved=0ahUKEwj8xomB7vrYAhXL44MKHbGKCsAQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw2XuUnxPJDiW8YjLYvFf9pn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Pelosi's 'White' America
JANUARY 28, 2018
Sometimes, Nancy Pelosi reveals the Democratic/Left agenda without even knowing it.   
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/pelosis_white_america.html


“Let me just say what I said last night: that plan is a campaign to make America white again,”

What does Nancy mean by a “white” America? Obviously, even Nancy knows that whites are a majority of the population.  When Nancy looks around Congress, her Democratic Party, her donors, and her cheerleaders in the media, whites are what she sees.  We cannot take her literally that America is not now “white” and President Trump’s immigration offer is designed to restore America as Caucasian majority nation.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like are liberal friends in here, at least they  admit they hate America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was wrong. Military service is honorable and admirable. Reading the Daily Caller is for dumbshits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He was wrong. Military service is honorable and admirable. Reading the Daily Caller is for dumbshits.


We all know how eliteists feel regular people, especially people who serve, remember they Kenyan and the bitter clinger speech from San Francisco?

It's not your fault, your just a good little liberal lemming douche doing what you are told. 



_And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy toward people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations._

In a few sentences, Harvard-educated Obama managed to delegitimize just about every concern shared by small-town and rural residents in America by stereotyping them as ignorant rednecks.  Obama managed to imply that if Americans were worrying about runaway immigration, loss of jobs due to outsourcing, and deterioration of their communities, they were inherently racist, latently violent gun freaks, and ignorant Bible-thumpers. 

They were just bitter clingers.

Then-candidate Obama probably didn't foresee how his policies of the last seven years have enraged the people whose votes he was courting.  If small-town and rural Americans, along with other groups despised by the elite of both the Democrat and Republican parties, weren't bitter in 2008, they surely are bitter and angry now.



Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2016/03/revenge_of_the_bitter_clingers.html#ixzz55UbzDq96 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like are liberal friends in here, at least they  admit they hate America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Councilman Salcido credits his students for being a constant reminder that keeping a positive and optimistic disposition is necessary for a productive future.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We all know how eliteists feel regular people, especially people who serve, remember they Kenyan and the bitter clinger speech from San Francisco?
> 
> It's not your fault, your just a good little liberal lemming douche doing what you are told.
> 
> ...


I remember his line about clinging to guns and bibles. I believe he uttered it in Pennsylvania, not San Francisco. You don’t agree with him? Most people do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like are liberal friends in here, at least they  admit they hate America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 2012, Salcido was placed on leave after he was accused of hitting a student at El Rancho High School.

“The incident has been grossly exaggerated,” Salcido told the Los Angeles Daily News.

*“I smacked him, but not with any intent to do harm. I just told him to wake up.”*

Sounds like Salcido would make a great Marine.  He's already got the hair cut and the swagger.  Now all he has to do is make it through bootcamp.  Wonder if he's smart enough to do that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He was wrong. Military service is honorable and admirable. Reading the Daily Caller is for dumbshits.


Lol.  Reading can be a challenge for some of you, regardless of the source.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We all know how eliteists feel regular people, especially people who serve, remember they Kenyan and the bitter clinger speech from San Francisco?
> 
> It's not your fault, your just a good little liberal lemming douche doing what you are told.
> 
> ...


Democrats tend to court popularity which leads to predictions.  We all know how that worked out.  Not saying that model can't work.  There are more dumb American's out there than Marines according to Jonathan Gruber.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Democrats tend to court popularity which leads to predictions.  We all know how that worked out.  Not saying that model can't work.  There are more dumb American's out there than Marines according to Jonathan Gruber.


News flash. In the English language, we don’t use an apostrophe to make the singular plural. The word is “Americans.” Comprende, hombre?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> And there's another lie and insult combined.


I wasn't talking to you...but I'm sure the Duck appreciates your support Magoo...
It was a bit of sarcastic wit. 
Sarcasm requires a bit of intelligence & an awareness of subject, but your arrogance gets in your way.
Have a great day e...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> News flash. In the English language, we don’t use an apostrophe to make the singular plural. The word is “Americans.” Comprende, hombre?


I hate it when I do that.  Gruber is right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> News flash. In the English language, we don’t use an apostrophe to make the singular plural. The word is “Americans.” Comprende, hombre?


When all else fails correct grammar?


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> News flash. In the English language, we don’t use an apostrophe to make the singular plural. The word is “Americans.” Comprende, hombre?


I still wince when I see them, but no longer point them out to most people, unless there is some bonus humorous effect (such as someone complaining about a typo while including an apostrophe boner), but I still use it as an online intelligence test.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I wasn't talking to you...but I'm sure the Duck appreciates your support Magoo...
> It was a bit of sarcastic wit.
> Sarcasm requires a bit of intelligence & an awareness of subject, but your arrogance gets in your way.
> Have a great day e...


When you asked me to point out one of your lies, and then almost immediately posted one, that was just sarcastic wit?

As I said already, I was never impressed with your intelligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I still wince when I see them, but no longer point them out to most people, unless there is some bonus humorous effect (such as someone complaining about a typo while including an apostrophe boner), but I still use it as an online intelligence test.


I still wince when I find links that aren't read by the poster.  I still feel obligated to point them out to repeat offenders such as yourself.  I haven't decided whether that should be an online intelligence test yet.  I don't think you people are ready for that yet.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I still wince when I find links that aren't read by the poster.  I still feel obligated to point them out to repeat offenders such as yourself.  I haven't decided whether that should be an online intelligence test yet.  I don't think you people are ready for that yet.


Don't feel bad.  I don't read many of 4nos' links either.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I remember his line about clinging to guns and bibles. I believe he uttered it in Pennsylvania, not San Francisco. You don’t agree with him? Most people do.


He was in San Francisco at a fund raiser when he "uttered" the proclamation. 
He was talking about folks in Pennsylvania & playing to the anti gun & godless crowd from the liberal bastion that is San Francisco.
Ironically Obama did nothing for this part of the electorate & it was one reason for Hillary's defeat.  
*"You go into these small towns in Pennsylvania and, like a lot of small towns in the Midwest, the jobs have been gone now for 25 years and nothing's replaced them. And they fell through the Clinton administration, and the Bush administration, and each successive administration has said that somehow these communities are gonna regenerate and they have not."*
*"And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy toward people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations."*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I remember his line about clinging to guns and bibles. I believe he uttered it in Pennsylvania, not San Francisco. You don’t agree with him? Most people do.


He was referring to Pennsylvanians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He was referring to Pennsylvanians.


Who won Pennsylvania in.2016?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> When you asked me to point out one of your lies, and then almost immediately posted one, that was just sarcastic wit?
> 
> As I said already, I was never impressed with your intelligence.


Sarcasm apparently escapes you superior intelligence...pffft. 
As I said already, arrogance makes up for your weakness Magoo, as proven by your post above.
Speaking of lies, where is the reference/cite regarding Lee's infamous order to shoot Union officers on sight?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He was in San Francisco at a fund raiser when he "uttered" the proclamation.
> He was talking about folks in Pennsylvania & playing to the anti gun & godless crowd from the liberal bastion that is San Francisco.
> Ironically Obama did nothing for this part of the electorate & it was one reason for Hillary's defeat.
> *"You go into these small towns in Pennsylvania and, like a lot of small towns in the Midwest, the jobs have been gone now for 25 years and nothing's replaced them. And they fell through the Clinton administration, and the Bush administration, and each successive administration has said that somehow these communities are gonna regenerate and they have not."
> "And it's not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy toward people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations."*


Liberals not paying attention in s good for our side.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who won Pennsylvania in.2016?


The guy who is more than happy to tell people to keep clinging to their guns and bibles. They felt more respected that way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I remember his line about clinging to guns and bibles. I believe he uttered it in Pennsylvania, not San Francisco. You don’t agree with him? Most people do.


No, most people don't, see 11-8-2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The guy who is more than happy to tell people to keep clinging to their guns and bibles. They felt more respected that way.


Oh, you mean the deplorables.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't feel bad.  I don't read many of 4nos' links either.


Yes we noticed.  You might learn something if you did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In 2012, Salcido was placed on leave after he was accused of hitting a student at El Rancho High School.
> 
> “The incident has been grossly exaggerated,” Salcido told the Los Angeles Daily News.
> 
> ...


I believe he hit him with her purse.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The guy who is more than happy to tell people to keep clinging to their guns and bibles. They felt more respected that way.


Who told people to "cling to their guns and Bibles"?
It was about the economy...how's your 401 ?


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sarcasm apparently escapes you superior intelligence...pffft.
> As I said already, arrogance makes up for your weakness Magoo, as proven by your post above.
> Speaking of lies, where is the reference/cite regarding Lee's infamous order to shoot Union officers on sight?


Now you're changing it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I hate it when I do that.  Gruber is right.


isn't X5 1/2 the one who often doesn't capitalize the first work in his sentences?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who told people to "cling to their guns and Bibles"?
> It was about the economy...how's your 401 ?


Alternate fact, lies from the left.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> isn't X5 1/2 the one who often doesn't capitalize the first work in his sentences?


he doesn't?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't feel bad.  I don't read many of 4nos' links either.


Liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The guy who is more than happy to tell people to keep clinging to their guns and bibles. They felt more respected that way.


Cuz they need them with all the religious radicals in the world coming here to openly buy firearms!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't feel bad.  I don't read many of 4nos' links either.


I'm pretty sure no one does, nor the 100's of eye grabbing, sensational tabloid style material that lil joe posts . . .


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who told people to "cling to their guns and Bibles"?
> It was about the economy...how's your 401 ?


Obama and my 401 is fine so again, thanks Obama! Trump hasn’t messed up your economy yet!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

The libs are pissed because a whitey named Kennedy is giving the state of the union address rebuttal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who told people to "cling to their guns and Bibles"?
> It was about the economy...how's your 401 ?


Still ignoring reality I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The libs are pissed because a whitey named Kennedy is giving the state of the union address rebuttal.


Talk about a nutter.
 

MSNBC Guest Has Crazy Idea For State Of The Union Response, And It Involves The Black Panther Party [VIDEO]
24 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/01/28/tiffany-cross-msnbc-sotu-black-panther-party/&ved=0ahUKEwihwcq7sfvYAhWI3YMKHUMhDWAQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw3hPU4jCGc6i2nx1cc4l200&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who won Pennsylvania in.2016?


No, they do. See the results of the 2012 election, after the candidate Obama had uttered that line.
I think you're confusing the unpopular, loser candidate HRC with the massively popular, twice-elected President Obama. You do that a lot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The libs are pissed because a whitey named Kennedy is giving the state of the union address rebuttal.


I see you keep telling yourself, and fellow nutters, that  . . . does that take a bit of the sting off?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Talk about a nutter.
> View attachment 1967
> 
> MSNBC Guest Has Crazy Idea For State Of The Union Response, And It Involves The Black Panther Party [VIDEO]
> ...


Maybe should could do it only look at the BPP camera?


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.



*Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pelosi's 'White' America
> JANUARY 28, 2018
> Sometimes, Nancy Pelosi reveals the Democratic/Left agenda without even knowing it.
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/pelosis_white_america.html
> ...


*As of the last week the Democrats have done more " Future " political ads for Republicans than ever before....*
*They are sooooo target rich it's simply amazing.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still ignoring reality I see.


What would you know about reality Duck?
You haven't accepted the election results from Nov. 2016.
You talking about reality is like the reality a paranoid schizophrenic has....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No, they do. See the results of the 2012 election, after the candidate Obama had uttered that line.
> I think you're confusing the unpopular, loser candidate HRC with the massively popular, twice-elected President Obama. You do that a lot.


Didn't Democrats confuse "the unpopular, loser candidate HRC with the massively popular, twice-elected President Obama"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe should could do it only look at the BPP camera?


What?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you keep telling yourself, and fellow nutters, that  . . . does that take a bit of the sting off?


I knew you people were racist but now it's out in the open.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *As of the last week the Democrats have done more " Future " political ads for Republicans than ever before....*
> *They are sooooo target rich it's simply amazing.....*


Yes sir, they have hundreds of sound bites to choose from.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Didn't Democrats confuse "the unpopular, loser candidate HRC with the massively popular, twice-elected President Obama"?


In that statement you have a point, finally.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In that statement you have a point, finally.


Then who are the stupid ones?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Didn't Democrats confuse "the unpopular, loser candidate HRC with the massively popular, twice-elected President Obama"?


Nope. What makes you say that? There was no confusion...he couldn't run again, they had to nominate someone else. They chose poorly. But Obama's line about guns and bibles didn't prevent him from getting elected, did it? That's why Joe got confused. I keep having to remind you of the thread, Izzy...do you have synapse issues with this stuff?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. What makes you say that? There was no confusion...he couldn't run again, they had to nominate someone else. They chose poorly. But Obama's line about guns and bibles didn't prevent him from getting elected, did it? That's why Joe got confused. I keep having to remind you of the thread, Izzy...do you have synapse issues with this stuff?


The "bitter clingers" didnt help things for you people.
It was Obama's "deplorables".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Then who are the stupid ones?


Those that refuse to acknowledge Trump and keep going back to Hillary and Obama . . . know anyone like that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The "bitter clingers" didnt help things for you people.
> It was Obama's "deplorables".


Obama inspired one group of people that took a pass this time (the reasons for which are up for debate) and Trump inspired another group that came out in bigger numbers than they ever had (the technique by which he accomplished that is also debatable). Just the facts, he won she lost, deal with it.

http://www.weeklystandard.com/the-election-came-down-to-77744-votes-in-pennsylvania-wisconsin-and-michigan-updated/article/2005323


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The "bitter clingers" didnt help things for you people.
> It was Obama's "deplorables".


Obama won. Twice!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those that refuse to acknowledge Trump and keep going back to Hillary and Obama . . . know anyone like that?


What a duck...
Obama ragged GWB and his policies for nearly eight years...
The fact that Hillary is a person of political and criminal interest (FBI is investigating the Clinton Foundation) and her name continues to come up in the Russian collusion investigation, throw in the FISA court and FBI memo revelations...only a DNC koolaid drinking pinhead could ignore her.
You, Maxine Waters and Nancy Pelosi are cut from the same delusional cloth....ramble on Duck


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Obama won. Twice!


So did Nixon...


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So did Nixon...


Bounced halfway through term 2 though, remember?


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What a duck...
> Obama ragged GWB and his policies for nearly eight years...
> The fact that Hillary is a person of political and criminal interest (FBI is investigating the Clinton Foundation) and her name continues to come up in the Russian collusion investigation, throw in the FISA court and FBI memo revelations...only a DNC koolaid drinking pinhead could ignore her.
> You, Maxine Waters and Nancy Pelosi are cut from the same delusional cloth....ramble on Duck


Looks like you swallowed at least 3 hooks there.  Maybe more?


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like you swallowed at least 3 hooks there.  Maybe more?


*I'd say yur Lying.....Why ?*
*Cause I pulled three from yur trap....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Bounced halfway through term 2 though, remember?


Actually he resigned counselor.....remember ?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like you swallowed at least 3 hooks there.  Maybe more?


You apparently know all about "swallowing" Magoo...way more than me.
Speaking of hooks swallowed, how bout that hook you injested regarding Lee and his orders to shoot Union officers on sight...
Rock on e...


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Actually he resigned counselor.....remember ?


Yup. He was formally termed an “unindicted co-conspirator” and resigned to save the impeachment proceedings from throwing him out of office for obstruction of justice, etc. I think the Supremes forced him to hand over some incriminating evidence after he refused and then, later, they discovered the definitive evidence of his complicity in the cover-up of the burglary and he got outta Dodge. America works!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 28, 2018)

Last Updated Jan 5, 2018 7:03 PM EST

The FBI is conducting an investigation into the Clinton Foundation and whether any donations made to the foundation are tied to actions carried out by the U.S. government, CBS News' Andres Triay has confirmed. 

The investigation is not new and has been underway for at least a few months, and it is separate from the investigation the FBI led on the private email server Hillary Clinton used as secretary of state. 
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/fbi-investigating-clinton-foundation/


----------



## nononono (Jan 28, 2018)

*Spola*
*and*
*Schiff*

*Just like *

*Shithole*
*and*
*Shit for Brains*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In that statement you have a point, finally.


Welcome to the party Alice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. What makes you say that? There was no confusion...he couldn't run again, they had to nominate someone else.


Yes they did.  That was where the confusion started.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Last Updated Jan 5, 2018 7:03 PM EST
> 
> The FBI is conducting an investigation into the Clinton Foundation and whether any donations made to the foundation are tied to actions carried out by the U.S. government, CBS News' Andres Triay has confirmed.
> 
> ...


Huge news. What does she do again?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. What makes you say that? There was no confusion...he couldn't run again, they had to nominate someone else. They chose poorly. But Obama's line about guns and bibles didn't prevent him from getting elected, did it? That's why Joe got confused. I keep having to remind you of the thread, Izzy...do you have synapse issues with this stuff?


I didn't say that, I said those actions kept snail trail from winning.
You people keep dissing middle America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Obama won. Twice!


That what happens when you run 2 pussies.
So that is 3 elections in a row that pussies lost.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yup. He was formally termed an “unindicted co-conspirator” and resigned to save the impeachment proceedings from throwing him out of office for obstruction of justice, etc. I think the Supremes forced him to hand over some incriminating evidence after he refused and then, later, they discovered the definitive evidence of his complicity in the cover-up of the burglary and he got outta Dodge. America works!


And he was pardoned in the crookedest deal in US history.

Do you think Pence will do the same for t?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I keep having to remind you of the thread, Izzy...do you have synapse issues with this stuff?


I like your reminders.  They are an important piece of the bigger picture that you people are trying to avoid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama inspired one group of people that took a pass this time (the reasons for which are up for debate) and Trump inspired another group that came out in bigger numbers than they ever had (the technique by which he accomplished that is also debatable). Just the facts, he won she lost, deal with it.
> 
> http://www.weeklystandard.com/the-election-came-down-to-77744-votes-in-pennsylvania-wisconsin-and-michigan-updated/article/2005323


We the people are dealing with it just fine, it's you people that are filling up the Looney bin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> And he was pardoned in the crookedest deal in US history.
> 
> Do you think Pence will do the same for t?


What was crooked about it? 
Let's ask Crooked Hillary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I keep having to remind you of the thread, Izzy...do you have synapse issues with this stuff?


I like your reminders.  They are an important piece of the bigger picture that you people are trying to avoid.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those that refuse to acknowledge Trump and keep going back to Hillary and Obama . . . know anyone like that?


Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.  LMAO you sore losers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> And he was pardoned in the crookedest deal in US history


Sucker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.  LMAO you sore losers.


You are a broken record. Do ever think that win Trump was saying that he was letting on more than we think?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I like your reminders.  They are an important piece of the bigger picture that you people are trying to avoid.


What is being avoided, you saying something about Nov 7th 2016? While the rest of the world is discussing what's going on now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You apparently know all about "swallowing" Magoo...way more than me.
> Speaking of hooks swallowed, how bout that hook you injested regarding Lee and his orders to shoot Union officers on sight...
> Rock on e...


He has been spooled several times.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a broken record.


There's a lot of that going on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> There's a lot of that going on.


Clinging to a known victory yet afraid to step out and discuss the aftermath. I wonder as a sailor if dizzy ever made it up and out onto the deck or if he just stayed down below.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a broken record. Do ever think that win Trump was saying that he was letting on more than we think?


Wait.  Wha uh.  What the hell are you tring to say?!! Lmao.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Clinging to a known victory yet afraid to step out and discuss the aftermath. I wonder as a sailor if dizzy ever made it up and out onto the deck or if he just stayed down below.


He became a recruiter and got off the ship for good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is being avoided, you saying something about Nov 7th 2016? While the rest of the world is discussing what's going on now?


Your post are getting so bad.  Wtf are you trying to say?  Again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wait.  Wha uh.  What the hell are you tring to say?!! Lmao.


He has been quite emotional lately.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

espola said:


> There's a lot of that going on.


Agree


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Clinging to a known victory yet afraid to step out and discuss the aftermath. I wonder as a sailor if dizzy ever made it up and out onto the deck or if he just stayed down below.


Most sailors ate and slept below.  The other 15 hours or so were spent on the flight deck or in the hangar doing maintenance.  No union.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I like your reminders.  They are an important piece of the bigger picture that you people are trying to avoid.


Not avoiding anything. But like a true troll, you bring up your bizarro talking points regardless of what the thread is. I think I will stop seeking to keep you on the issue...either you’re too dumb or it’s just your trolling instructions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not avoiding anything. But like a true troll, you bring up your bizarro talking points regardless of what the thread is. I think I will stop seeking to keep you on the issue...either you’re too dumb or it’s just your trolling instructions.


Sounding pretty desperate.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounding pretty desperate.


https://eand.co/why-were-underestimating-american-collapse-be04d9e55235


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wait.  Wha uh.  What the hell are you tring to say?!! Lmao.


Trump always has a bit of truth in what he says, it's just usually the truth is the exact opposite of what he says. He constantly projects what he knows is true about himself on to others. Kinda like how you have a habit of using the, "I know you are but what am I?" defense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://eand.co/why-were-underestimating-american-collapse-be04d9e55235


WOW! We are the ones that live in a shithole! An uncaring, pathetic SHITHOLE!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not avoiding anything. But like a true troll, you bring up your bizarro talking points regardless of what the thread is. I think I will stop seeking to keep you on the issue...either you’re too dumb or it’s just your trolling instructions.


You might try helping yourself, you need it more than Iz.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://eand.co/why-were-underestimating-american-collapse-be04d9e55235


Chicken little syndrome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump always has a bit of truth in what he says, it's just usually the truth is the exact opposite of what he says. He constantly projects what he knows is true about himself on to others. Kinda like how you have a habit of using the, "I know you are but what am I?" defense.


You are describing yourself to a tee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

To Protect Illegals from Deportation, Denver Decriminalizes Pooping on the Pavement
JANUARY 29, 2018
Another American city is being turned into the type of feces-strewn sewer those on the left incessantly argue Americans are responsible to help illega...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/to_protect_illegals_from_deportation_denver_decriminalizes_pooping_on_the_pavement.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Obama won. Twice!


Yep, so did GWB.
Us people were over it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

This was the best performance of the night along with Bruno mars,






here: https://brunom.rs/twil Connect with ...

*Cardi B and Bruno Mars perform Finesse at Grammys 2018 | EW.com*
▶ 1:40
ew.com/awards/.../grammys-2018-cardi-b-bruno-mars-performance


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yep, so did GWB.
> Us people were over it.


Does "over it" include 8 years of birther posts?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Does "over it" include 8 years of birther posts?


It includes President Trump, and America once again in the alpha role.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

_GRAMMYS head blames women for male wins..._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It includes President Trump, and America once again in the alpha role.



America’s global standing plummets under Donald Trump:

https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/06/daily-chart-19


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> America’s global standing plummets under Donald Trump:
> 
> https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/06/daily-chart-19


But they love him in Russia.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It includes President Trump, and America once again in the alpha role.


What is "the alpha role?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> But they love him in Russia.



https://www.factcheck.org/2017/09/world-opinion-trump-u-s/


----------



## xav10 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This was the best performance of the night along with Bruno mars,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was she doing there, exactly? I said to my wife "I don't know why she's there, but she definitely improves the performance."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 29, 2018)

espola said:


> What is "the alpha role?"


You wouldnt understand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You wouldnt understand.


Those who can do, those who can't brag about it. At times you come off like a bar room hero. Trump, is of course the ultimate bar room hero . . . and he doesn't even drink.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What was she doing there, exactly? I said to my wife "I don't know why she's there, but she definitely improves the performance."


Whatever she was doing, she did it well.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You wouldnt understand.


Oh, so it's some sort of compensational boasting to hide fears of sexual inadequacy?  You're right, it's outside my experience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

*FBI Deputy Director McCabe Out...** 
*
*Day AFTER Boss Read Secret Memo...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

You just can't make this shit up.


*WATCH: Woman Suing Walmart For 'Racism' Because They Lock Up Hair Extensions. Gloria Allred Is Representing Her.  *
By Amanda Prestigiacomo


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You wouldnt understand.


What do ya expect aff, he's a cabin boy....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

The democrats will do anything for more voters, sorry monkeys,


*CLAIM: Human-chimpanzee hybrid born in FL lab; Killed by panicked docs... *


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those who can do, those who can't brag about it. At times you come off like a bar room hero. Trump, is of course the ultimate bar room hero . . . and he doesn't even drink.


*You Are Bragging.....Thanks for the confirmation....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You Are Bragging.....Thanks for the confirmation....*


What am I bragging about?


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What am I bragging about?



*Oh please.....do keep up....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2018)

Please tell me this isn't the best person you have to run your party.

Pelosi: Nunes Is Trump's 'Stooge' --- GOP Involved in a 'Cover-Up'
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/01/29/pelosi-nunes-trumps-stooge-gop-involved-cover/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjDnPyW6v7YAhXI34MKHRVeAn0QqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw1zs6o2ZNFKClSp7QM8E6jG


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh please.....do keep up....*


So once again, nothing, just more nono written flatuence . . . you are a human popcorn fart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

Labor Unions Are FREAKING OUT Over A Supreme Court Case That Could End Forced Union Participation
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/01/30/labor-unions-are-freaking-out-over-a-supreme-court-case-that-could-end-forced-union-participation/&ved=0ahUKEwi4s8G41__YAhUCsFMKHTxXAqMQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3bDHQjPTT_dS0Ndv2WSqF7&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

Lock him up!

McCabe at the precipice: 'Removal' from FBI may be the least of his troubles
JANUARY 30, 2018
Instead of planning how to spend his federal pension, now-former Deputy Director of the FBI Andrew McCabe must be figuring out how to pay the lawyers ...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/mccabe_at_the_precipice_removal_from_fbi_may_be_the_least_of_his_troubles.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

2018

CEO of Democratic Party out after just 6 months
JANUARY 30, 2018
Jess O'Connell is given credit for the partial revival of the party but fundraising is still lagging badly.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/ceo_of_democratic_party_out_after_just_6_months.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

No getting away from this one,

Democrats holding DACA 'dreamers' hostage
JANUARY 30, 2018
They’d rather keep 2 million people in limbo in order to have the issue to use against Republicans in the 2018 elections
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/democrats_holding_daca_dreamers_hostage.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

So this is what racism really looks like,

Quincy Jones rips Taylor Swift: 'We need f*cking songs, not hooks'...
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/quincy-jones-taylor-swift-songs-hooks-michael-jackson-kendrick-lamar-a8184796.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2018)

What is going on, it doesn't even pay to be white in America anymore.

*Left Blasts ‘Tone Deaf,’ ‘Inexcusable’ Joe Kennedy Pick—Privileged White Man Who’s Not Progressive Enough*
126
Email
Google+
Twitter






The Associated Press
by Tony Lee30 Jan 20181,111

30 Jan, 2018 30 Jan, 2018
*Some left-wing activists are not thrilled that Democrats selected Rep. Joe Kennedy (D-MA)—a privileged “white man”— to give the response to President Donald Trump’s State of the Union speech on Tuesday evening, arguing that it will be tougher for Democrats to attack Trump as a white guy who inherited his wealth with another white liberal who inherited his fortune. They are also slamming Democrats for selecting someone who is not progressive enough.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is going on, it doesn't even pay to be white in America anymore.
> 
> *Left Blasts ‘Tone Deaf,’ ‘Inexcusable’ Joe Kennedy Pick—Privileged White Man Who’s Not Progressive Enough*
> 126
> ...


He already scares you that is obvious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He already scares you that is obvious.


Yes, just like Pocahontas I and pocaPocaho II scare me.
This drooling dope doesn't scare anyone.
Is this really is he best you could muster?


Serious Question — What In God’s Name Was Going On With Joe Kennedy’s Lips During His SOTU Response?
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/01/31/joe-kennedy-lips-scotus-response/&ved=0ahUKEwjtptajjILZAhURy1MKHdIYB2wQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw1SrSjpnMLD2hlmSsGlpXjb&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Whacked By WEINER? McCabe Under Investigation For Stalling Probe Into Clinton Emails Found On Laptop
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26556/whacked-weiner-mccabe-under-investigation-stalling-emily-zanotti?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiDyvLIj4LZAhWF71MKHRDbBlAQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw2FrQUpOte0eeMU4RMLlT6y


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

God is good,


Founder Of Terrorist Group Hamas Dies From Shooting Himself In The Head
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26551/founder-terrorist-group-hamas-dies-shooting-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiDyvLIj4LZAhWF71MKHRDbBlAQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw3dNbuR2w9uFeJCQK1g4BzK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Crossing the Rubicon
JANUARY 31, 2018
Elections have consequences.
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/01/crossing_the_rubicon.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

The Dems have lost it.

Illinois Dem mocks Trump's SOTU: 'Whoever translated it for him from Russian did a good job'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/01/31/illinois-dem-mocks-trumps-sotu-whoever-translated-it-for-him-from-russian-did-good-job.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjlk7LImoLZAhUL5IMKHXnACokQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw1P6Cq9zt22Q6be8RYy03TG


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, just like Pocahontas I and pocaPocaho II scare me.
> This drooling dope doesn't scare anyone.
> Is this really is he best you could muster?
> 
> ...


Still squirming I see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Dems have lost it.
> 
> Illinois Dem mocks Trump's SOTU: 'Whoever translated it for him from Russian did a good job'
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/01/31/illinois-dem-mocks-trumps-sotu-whoever-translated-it-for-him-from-russian-did-good-job.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjlk7LImoLZAhUL5IMKHXnACokQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw1P6Cq9zt22Q6be8RYy03TG


The dems are so far left today, Castro would look like a republican.
The wild eyed commie hate in their eyes was palpable last night.
MAGA.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The dems are so far left today, Castro would look like a republican.
> The wild eyed commie hate in their eyes was palpable last night.
> MAGA.


I think my favorite park was when Trump was referring to keeping us safe from terror, when any idiot knows the death count from white male citizens with guns, in schools and elsewhere, is the real threat and gives us the far more frequent body count. How stupid do you have to be?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How stupid do you have to be?


Pretty stupid if you believe that bullshit.
Lot of typos this morning, you ok? I know it is an emotional time for you people, the sun will come out tomorrow and so will the memo.
Can you believe the weak response from the left, what a bunch of tools those 6 or 8 people you sent out there were.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty stupid if you believe that bullshit.


When you stop believing in facts, such as body count math, you're a hopeless idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

More anti-American bluster from a dem prez hopeful.

Cory Booker on SOTU: ‘Ugly,’ ‘Fear Mongering’ — Trump Used Religion, Patriotism to ‘Divide’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When you stop believing in facts, such as body count math, you're a hopeless idiot.


Funny, I didn't see any numbers.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The dems are so far left today, Castro would look like a republican.
> The wild eyed commie hate in their eyes was palpable last night.
> MAGA.


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2018)

*Poll Results*
*What was your reaction to President Trump's first State of the Union speech?*
48%
Very positive


16%
Somewhat positive


13%
Somewhat negative


23%
Very negative

Total responses: 548,472 votes


http://www.msn.com/?ocid=iehp


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Poll Results*
> *What was your reaction to President Trump's first State of the Union speech?*
> 48%
> Very positive
> ...


Any entity with an internet connection can vote in that "poll", including Russian-funded web-bots.  I just voted twice in less than a minute.


----------



## Wez (Jan 31, 2018)

Look at this "son-of-a-bitch"!

Look at this "son-of-a-bitch"!http://www.totalprosports.com/2018/01/31/colin-kaepernick-has-completed-his-pledge-to-donate-1m-to-charity-video/

*Colin Kaepernick Has Completed His Pledge To Donate $1M To Charity*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Wez said:


> http://www.totalprosports.com/2018/01/31/colin-kaepernick-has-completed-his-pledge-to-donate-1m-to-charity-video/
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Has Completed His Pledge To Donate $1M To Charity*


Very generous, but black panther contributions do not count.


----------



## Wez (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Very generous, but black panther contributions do not count.


Morning racist piece of shit, how's it hangin?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, I didn't see any numbers.


I'm sure this won't help, dummy. It's elitist to have things like "facts" and "numbers," ain't it?

Let us leave aside for the moment the fact that since 9/11 not a single American has been killed in a terrorist attack by a citizen from the countries on this list. The reality is that an American is at least twice as likely to be shot dead by a toddler than killed by a terrorist. In 2014 88 Americans were shot dead, on average, every day: 58 killed themselves while 30 were murdered. In that same year 18 Americans were killed by terrorist attacks in the US. Put more starkly: more Americans were killed by firearms roughly every five hours than were killed by terrorists in an entire year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Wez said:


> Morning racist piece of shit, how's it hangin?


Why is that racist? Do you think the black panthers support his positions?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I'm sure this won't help, dummy. It's elitist to have things like "facts" and "numbers," ain't it?
> 
> Let us leave aside for the moment the fact that since 9/11 not a single American has been killed in a terrorist attack by a citizen from the countries on this list. The reality is that an American is at least twice as likely to be shot dead by a toddler than killed by a terrorist. In 2014 88 Americans were shot dead, on average, every day: 58 killed themselves while 30 were murdered. In that same year 18 Americans were killed by terrorist attacks in the US. Put more starkly: more Americans were killed by firearms roughly every five hours than were killed by terrorists in an entire year.


There were more than 88 Americans shot in Chicago alone in 2014, bullshit numbers from my favorite fake attorney. You just can't be this stupid, can you?
Why just those countries on the list? Trump didn't mention that, did he?
How many dead Americans, killed by terrorists is ok with you?
Why the fuck did you cherry pick 2014?
You must think I just jumped the fence, swam the river, climbed through the tunnel or was smuggled in a spare tire well from the shit hole known as mexico.
Get a grip nut job.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There were more than 88 Americans shot in Chicago alone in 2014, bullshit numbers from my favorite fake attorney. You just can't be this stupid, can you?
> Why just those countries on the list? Trump didn't mention that, did he?
> How many dead Americans, killed by terrorists is ok with you?
> Why the fuck did you cherry pick 2014?
> ...


What's your point? Are you trying to deny that 1) many, many more Americans are killed by guns from other Americans than the very few that are killed by terrorists? 2) are you trying to deny that anybody from any of the countries on Trump's "banned" list committed a terrorist act in the United States?  If you don't answer "no" and "no," you're hopeless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What's your point? Are you trying to deny that 1) many, many more Americans are killed by guns from other Americans than the very few that are killed by terrorists? 2) are you trying to deny that anybody from any of the countries on Trump's "banned" list committed a terrorist act in the United States?  If you don't answer "no" and "no," you're hopeless.


Just pointing out your lies.
Do you think your numbers are correct?
Where did you get them?
I know you don't count on people reading your posts, but that doesn't work with me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Any entity with an internet connection can vote in that "poll", including Russian-funded web-bots.  I just voted twice in less than a minute.


Yeah you've posted as such several times...
Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean the Russians are coming...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think my favorite park was when Trump was referring to keeping us safe from terror, when any idiot knows the death count from white male citizens with guns, in schools and elsewhere, is the real threat and gives us the far more frequent body count. How stupid do you have to be?


How stupid are you?


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah you've posted as such several times...
> Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean the Russians are coming...


The Russians are already here.  Even the Republicans in Congress realize that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What's your point? Are you trying to deny that 1) many, many more Americans are killed by guns from other Americans than the very few that are killed by terrorists? 2) are you trying to deny that anybody from any of the countries on Trump's "banned" list committed a terrorist act in the United States?  If you don't answer "no" and "no," you're hopeless.



The flu and pneumonia kill more folks than guns
Drug over dose kills more folks than guns
Automobile accidents kill more folks than guns


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> The Russians are already here.  Even the Republicans in Congress realize that.


Do you think the Russians are participating in an MSN poll? 
And to what end?


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The flu and pneumonia kill more folks than guns
> Drug over dose kills more folks than guns
> Automobile accidents kill more folks than guns


Americans with guns kill far more Americans than terrorists do.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How stupid are you?


read my post and ask again. dummy.


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Do you think the Russians are participating in an MSN poll?
> And to what end?


Collusion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Americans with guns kill far more Americans than terrorists do.


So?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> read my post and ask again. dummy.


Are you talking about the post with the made up numbers-lies-mistakes?
After I prove you are full of shit, you still want to argue, you don't even have the balls to post some real numbers, dummy.


----------



## Wez (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why is that racist?


I consider the source...


----------



## Wez (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> After I prove you are full of shit


Where did that happen?


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So once again, nothing, just more nono written flatuence . . . you are a human popcorn fart.


*I won't do YOUR research and it frustrates you so.....Unlike on your job sites where you get some " As you would term it " bitch to do your dirty work....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2018)

Wez said:


> Where did that happen?


*Your front doorstep.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Wez said:


> Where did that happen?


Did you read his first post? 88 people shot in 2014?


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read his first post? 88 people shot in 2014?


Do you mean this?

"In 2014 88 Americans were shot dead, on average, every day: 58 killed themselves while 30 were murdered."

...every day...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> "In 2014 88 Americans were shot dead, on average, every day: 58 killed themselves while 30 were murdered."
> 
> ...every day...


Yes, looks like I am the dumb one, sorry X 5/1/2.
BTW, you are still a dummy.


----------



## Wez (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, looks like I am the dumb one


Duh


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> "In 2014 88 Americans were shot dead, on average, every day: 58 killed themselves while 30 were murdered."
> 
> ...every day...



http://www.gunviolencearchive.org/tolls/2014



Number of Deaths 12,558
*Gun violence  and crime incidents are collected/validated from 2,500 sources daily – incidents and their source data are found at the gunviolencearchive.org website.*

1: Actual number of deaths and injuries
2: Number of INCIDENTS reported and verified

*22,000 Annual Suicides not included on Daily Summary Ledger* *

Numbers on this table reflect a subset of all information
collected and will not add to 100% of incidents.


Data Validated: January 31, 2018

** Nothing states the Suicides are ALL gun related.*



*12,558 / 365 = 34 deaths a day.....*

*Look at the break down it changes the story dramatically *
*on the total of 12,558*


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So?


Figure it out, nimrod. While you nutbags run around whining about terrorists invading our shores, we’ve already been invaded much more dangerously. Kids are getting killed in schools on the regular and you don’t say shit. “So” is actually the perfect dumbshit answer.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Figure it out, nimrod. While you nutbags run around whining about terrorists invading our shores, we’ve already been invaded much more dangerously. Kids are getting killed in schools on the regular and you don’t say shit. “So” is actually the perfect dumbshit answer.


So. Maybe if we stem the flow of illegals, allow the Police to actually do their jobs (ie in Chicago) this would start to put a dent into murder by gun. 

But that would mean the liberal Dems would have to get on board and we all know that would never happen. Especially because it seems everything these days appears to be racially motivated. Case in point:

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/01/29/americans-who-practice-yoga-contribute-to-white-supremacy-michigan-state-university-professor-claims.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Wez said:


> Duh


At least I know it.


----------



## Wez (Jan 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least I know it.


Oh, we all know it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2018)

Wez said:


> Oh, we all know it...


Just as long as you know it. That is all I need.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> http://www.gunviolencearchive.org/tolls/2014
> 
> Number of Deaths 12,558
> *Gun violence  and crime incidents are collected/validated from 2,500 sources daily – incidents and their source data are found at the gunviolencearchive.org website.*
> ...


I had a close friend who shot himself.
He was going to check out with or without the gun, but at least the gun was quick and painless.
Pretty hard to manipulate a guillotine alone.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I had a close friend who shot himself.
> He was going to check out with or without the gun, but at least the gun was quick and painless.
> Pretty hard to manipulate a guillotine alone.


Probably couldn't get a permit for a guillotine.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Probably couldn't get a permit for a guillotine.


I dont think you need one.
Come to think of it, I dont think it would be hard at all.
(to do lop the melon off alone)*

* NOT AN ENDORSEMENT.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So. Maybe if we stem the flow of illegals, allow the Police to actually do their jobs (ie in Chicago) this would start to put a dent into murder by gun.
> 
> But that would mean the liberal Dems would have to get on board and we all know that would never happen. Especially because it seems everything these days appears to be racially motivated. Case in point:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/01/29/americans-who-practice-yoga-contribute-to-white-supremacy-michigan-state-university-professor-claims.html


I think the headline of your link is indicative of your logic on the subject of terrorists vs. the US murder rate. I think you all make connections given to you by Fox so that Fox can profit on emotion. Almost none of it makes any sense. "...stem the flow of illegals...this would start to put a dent into murder..." wtf?


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I had a close friend who shot himself.
> He was going to check out with or without the gun, but at least the gun was quick and painless.
> Pretty hard to manipulate a guillotine alone.


A quick tug on a rope or release handle is all it takes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> A quick tug on a rope or release handle is all it takes.


post #12343


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

Classless liberals react to deadly crash involving Republicans
FEBRUARY 1, 2018
Just when you thought Democrats and other liberals couldn't sink any lower
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/classless_liberals_react_to_deadly_crash_involving_republicans.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

Is this your candidate for 2020?

YaleLaw School Grad Cory Booker is an Ignoramus on Citizenship Rights
FEBRUARY 1, 2018
New Jersey Senator Cory Booker seems to spend every waking moment either admiring his Presidential look in a mirror, or trying to move left of any of ...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/yale_law_school_grad_cory_booker_is_an_ignoramus_on_citizenship_rights.html


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Classless liberals react to deadly crash involving Republicans
> FEBRUARY 1, 2018
> Just when you thought Democrats and other liberals couldn't sink any lower
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/classless_liberals_react_to_deadly_crash_involving_republicans.html


Joe, you need to stop reading dumbshit blogs...all they do is wind you up. Chill. Or let me wind you up...not your own side.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think the headline of your link is indicative of your logic on the subject of terrorists vs. the US murder rate. I think you all make connections given to you by Fox so that Fox can profit on emotion. Almost none of it makes any sense. "...stem the flow of illegals...this would start to put a dent into murder..." wtf?


You need to stop watching fox more than Trump supporters do...all they do is wind you up. Chill. Or let Joe wind you up...not your obsession with Fox news.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> http://www.gunviolencearchive.org/tolls/2014
> 
> Number of Deaths 12,558
> *Gun violence  and crime incidents are collected/validated from 2,500 sources daily – incidents and their source data are found at the gunviolencearchive.org website.*
> ...


Reminds me of Wez's post on the previous socalsoccer site.   He tried to defend his gun control argument by ignoring that suicide was more of a problem than other gun deaths that are highlighted above .  It was hillarious.  Except when you consider that very little funding will go to mental health as opposed to gun regs and compliance.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think the headline of your link is indicative of your logic on the subject of terrorists vs. the US murder rate. I think you all make connections given to you by Fox so that Fox can profit on emotion. Almost none of it makes any sense. "...stem the flow of illegals...this would start to put a dent into murder..." wtf?


Not sure I follow your logic. The only refrence to Fox I made was in the link, a link that refernced a study out of Michigan State. If you have an issue with Fox reporting on the study then that's your problem and not mine. Call the Spartans to complain.

On my personal views about steming the flow of illegals to put a dent in gun violence. Prove to me that it wouldn't do exactly that... put a dent in gun violence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, you need to stop reading dumbshit blogs...all they do is wind you up. Chill. Or let me wind you up...not your own side.


Thanks for the advice,
*Democrats Boo America*,
https://townhall.com/columnists/anncoulter/2018/01/31/democrats-boo-america-n2442696
Unlike the president, I don't call everything "incredible," but Trump's State of the Union address was incredible, beautifully delivered. (This guy could have a future in television!)

As proof, I cite every single media outlet bitterly complaining after the speech that, as MSNBC's chyron put it: "TRUMP FAILS TO MENTION RUSSIA'S ELECTION MEDDLING IN STATE OF THE UNION."

_He did not address the elephant in the room!_

A lot of people don't like Trump, but no one was thinking that. It's only an elephant in _your_ room, media. This is the very definition of solipsistic.

What did they want him to say? _"I confess!"_? Then they would have complained that the speech was all about him. There would be five Mueller deputies going over the speech, line by line.

If that's all they got, it was a great speech.

The media claimed that Trump tricked them into reporting that his address was going to be bipartisan -- and then double-crossed them by delivering a "divisive" speech.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

Dems in Panic? New National Poll Is Packed With Great News for Trump, GOP


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

Another Dem liar bites the dust.

‘We’re Done’: Mika Cuts Off Michael Wolff on Nikki Haley Rumors


----------



## xav10 (Feb 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another Dem liar bites the dust.
> 
> ‘We’re Done’: Mika Cuts Off Michael Wolff on Nikki Haley Rumors


Nikki Haley isn’t hot enough? It’s not like he doesn’t routinely pursue and have sex with women who aren’t his wife, as you know. Hell, I’d let him do me for $130K. Maybe...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nikki Haley isn’t hot enough? It’s not like he doesn’t routinely pursue and have sex with women who aren’t his wife, as you know. Hell, I’d let him do me for $130K. Maybe...


I'll remember that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2018)

Sounds like a 2% tax is in order, that should take care of the wall.






*Immigrants Sent $140 Billion From U.S. Back To Homelands in 2016*
by Neil Munro


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

In their love for illegals, Democrats pitch the black community overboard
FEBRUARY 1, 2018
Their failure to honor the two black families of girls murdered by illegals at President Trump's SOTU may well be a turning point with some visible re...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/in_their_allegiance_to_illegals_democrats_pitch_the_black_community_overboard.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Time to remove socialist “huddled masses” plaque from Statue of Liberty
FEBRUARY 2, 2018
With the Statue of Liberty never being about immigration in the first place, and millions of migrants now coming here for free stuff, not liberty, it'...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/time_to_remove_socialist_huddled_masses_plaque_from_statue_of_liberty.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

*KILLA*

Def. Sec. Mattis to Lawmakers at GOP Retreat: ‘I Need to Make the Military More Lethal’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

*MSNBC has never heard of MS-13*
Jazz Shaw Feb 02, 2018 8:01 AM





MS13NBC?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

*Who runs this place?

PUERTO RICO SPIRAL: 78 killings in one of deadliest months... *


----------



## xav10 (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MSNBC has never heard of MS-13*
> Jazz Shaw Feb 02, 2018 8:01 AM
> 
> 
> ...


Of course we know who they are. The "Willie Horton" of the Trump era.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MSNBC has never heard of MS-13*
> Jazz Shaw Feb 02, 2018 8:01 AM
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Who runs this place?
> 
> PUERTO RICO SPIRAL: 78 killings in one of deadliest months... *


That's what happens when your government abandons you and civilization breaks down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Haley Kalil’s Swimsuit Clearly Isn’t Getting The Job Done
https://www.instagram.com/p/BequtuBDAvd/?taken-by=haleyybaylee


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> That's what happens when your government abandons you and civilization breaks down.


You mean Baltimore and Chicago?
Why is it always dem run places?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course we know who they are. The "Willie Horton" of the Trump era.


Willie who?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course we know who they are. The "Willie Horton" of the Trump era.


Willie Horton was an illegal alien?
Who knew?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> That's what happens when your government abandons you and civilization breaks down.


Clueless


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

*UPDATE: ICE sweeps hit 77 NorCal workplaces...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

You people should probably find a cliff, politically speaking, of course.

*DNC 'dead broke'...** 
*
*A year after Obama, Dems still looking for replacement...*


----------



## Booter (Feb 2, 2018)

Trump's Lumber Tariffs Hurt Hurricane Recovery
*The Price of Protectionism*

In April, the Trump administration imposed countervailing trade duties averaging 20 percent on imported softwood Canadian lumber, a common material in home construction. In June, he hit them again with anti-dumping duties of 6 percent.

According to a pricing index put out by the timber market publication _Random Lengths_, lumber prices hit a peak of $430 per thousand feet of board in April, the month countervailing duties were first imposed. That's 20 percent over where lumber prices were in January, and nearly 25 percent higher than where prices were in April 2016.

Trump told reporters recently that the response to the recent storms is "gonna cost a lot of money." Without his tariffs on imported lumber, the cost could be considerably less.

https://fee.org/articles/trumps-lumber-tariffs-hurt-hurricane-recovery/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump's Lumber Tariffs Hurt Hurricane Recovery
> *The Price of Protectionism*
> 
> In April, the Trump administration imposed countervailing trade duties averaging 20 percent on imported softwood Canadian lumber, a common material in home construction. In June, he hit them again with anti-dumping duties of 6 percent.
> ...


Booty, your eyes are all red and puffy, go take a nap.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Yes, you do.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 2, 2018)

At some point mankinds greed will need to be reckoned with.  I'm not a big environmentalists but I do believe that greed can do more jarm then good. Fracking... we really don't know that much about it except what some paid scientist tells us. 
Oklahoma is seeing hundreds of earthquakes every year — and a new study found a scarily direct link to fracking

http://flip.it/IZHa28


----------



## Booter (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Booty, your eyes are all red and puffy, go take a nap.


Little Joey Shitstain, as usual you have nothing.  Your moron president put tariffs on lumber when our nation has thousands of houses to rebuild causing the cost of lumber to skyrocket all because the toddler in chief had a tantrum against Canada.   The Art of being a dumbass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> Little Joey Shitstain, as usual you have nothing.  Your moron president put tariffs on lumber when our nation has thousands of houses to rebuild causing the cost of lumber to skyrocket all because the toddler in chief had a tantrum against Canada.   The Art of being a dumbass.


What do you think about the illegal activity of the DOJ and FBI?
Are you in the lumber business?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Booty, your eyes are all red and puffy, go take a nap.


I love naps.  Puffy or not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love naps.  Puffy or not.


Yes, you Islanders can fall asleep anywhere and at anytime, I should know.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, you Islanders can fall asleep anywhere and at anytime, I should know.


My mom called it, "the sleep of the just".
I went moi moi last night and got woke up by a pack of coyotes in front of my house lat night.


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My mom called it, *"the sleep of the just"*.
> I went moi moi last night and got woke up by a pack of coyotes in front of my house lat night.



*Sand Man....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2018)

Looks like Pocahontas stepped in some bear shit,

You people better hope you come up with someone a little smarter than this one,


Legendary FAIL: Kamala Harris’ WEEPY tweet claiming ‘too many children are lost to guns’ BACKFIRES
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/02/02/legendary-fail-kamala-harris-weepy-tweet-claiming-too-many-children-are-lost-to-guns-backfires/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjkxrHT6IjZAhXE6YMKHdbBDZcQqUMIVTAH&usg=AOvVaw0vZHvxkbnSl6TbMUmH8rZR


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2018)

*Kamala Harris and her status as a Homewrecker should be quite the discussion if she attempts*
*to run for President !*

*Her and " Willie " Browns actions should be enough fuel to light Chicago ...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2018)

Is this really their best and brightest or is this the Raper Mr Trump warned us about?



Previously Deported Mexican National Convicted of Raping 9-Year-Old Girl in Sanctuary City
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2018/02/03/previously-deported-mexican-national-convicted-of-raping-9-year-old-girl-in-sanctuary-city/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwinguWj74rZAhXJx4MKHe-NDtsQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw0KRrpl0KZvpQkhdEN5--Pn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2018)

Mainstream,



WATCH: Radical MSNBC Guest Says ‘People Need To Start Taking To The Streets’ For A 'Revolution'
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26708/watch-msnbc-so-concerned-about-american-democracy-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi-p9uQ8IrZAhUi7oMKHYRjAW0QqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw2uOzCBr2ofZ-kI42u2stxs&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mainstream,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> An MSNBC panel became completely unhinged on Friday, saying that people needed to take to the streets and calling for people to start a "revolution" to overthrow the government.


Or, they could start looking for a more suitable candidate that won't knowingly compromise Top Secret information that the Russians can get a hold of while our derelict intel agencies were asleep at the switch.  Or worse, they were fully awake.  Either way, show us the vote talley manipulation.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mainstream,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That nut sounds like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That nut sounds like you.


Joe waited patiently for 8 years to overthrow the government at the ballot box.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Joe waited patiently for 8 years to overthrow the government at the ballot box.


You are just stupid enough to think the government was overthrown. Actually we had a normal and peaceful transition of presidential power. Now that the new guy is trying to overthrow the government, he has enough weirdos on his side to maybe get away with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You are just stupid enough to think the government was overthrown. Actually we had a normal and peaceful transition of presidential power. Now that the new guy is trying to overthrow the government, he has enough weirdos on his side to maybe get away with it.


Soft coup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That nut sounds like you.


Your network. You seem to wear the same hat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You are just stupid enough to think the government was overthrown. Actually we had a normal and peaceful transition of presidential power. Now that the new guy is trying to overthrow the government, he has enough weirdos on his side to maybe get away with it.


You are just stupid enough to believe the FBI, DOJ and Hillary are above reproach. 
You are just stupid enough to believe the FBI and the DOJ didn't lie in the FISA application.
You are just stupid enough to believe the FISA warrant was properly reviewed and renewed 4 separate times, by 4 different people.
Wake up, DUMMY.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You are just stupid enough to think the government was overthrown. Actually we had a normal and peaceful transition of presidential power. Now that the new guy is trying to overthrow the government, he has enough weirdos on his side to maybe get away with it.


Lol!  I didnʻt expect you to swallow the hook.  Please tell us why the guy in charge of the government is trying to over throw it.  Just draining the swamp.  Your minds eye thinks the FBI part of government is infallible.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  I didnʻt expect you to swallow the hook.  Please tell us why the guy in charge of the government is trying to over throw it.  Just draining the swamp.  Your minds eye thinks the FBI part of government is infallible.


Trump is, and has been, on the attack against all people and institutions who oppose him. Should his delegitimization of American institutions succeed, he will have overthrown our system and imposed his own bureaucracy, making supreme and unchallenged  his own power.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Trump is, and has been, on the attack against all people and institutions who oppose him. Should his delegitimization of American institutions succeed, he will have overthrown our system and imposed his own bureaucracy, making supreme and unchallenged  his own power.


Coocoo.  Anything but unchallenged.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2018)

Helpful.

TheBlaze

Black Lives Matter issues Super Bowl ‘travel alert’ warning about alleged St. Paul police brutality
2 days ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/02/03/black-lives-matter-issues-super-bowl-travel-alert-warning-about-alleged-st-paul-police-brutality/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjujZ6_wIzZAhUB0IMKHVZcAOAQqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw0yv85yF3rTo9TxqYXTIAC7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2018)

Do we let people from this shit hole in?

TheBlaze

Knife attacks by Syrian teenagers prompt round of protests in Germany
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/02/03/knife-attacks-by-syrian-teenagers-prompt-round-of-protests-in-germany/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjujZ6_wIzZAhUB0IMKHVZcAOAQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw2LbX6xvfpCt5fvUBHYJ93q&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You are just stupid enough to think the government was overthrown. Actually we had a normal and peaceful transition of presidential power. Now that the new guy is trying to overthrow the government, he has enough weirdos on his side to maybe get away with it.


The sky is not falling......


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The sky is not falling......


I think its actually getting taller.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2018)

*Support the Troops with Peace and the Right to Try*
PTSD can be a terminal illness.


*by Brittany Hunter*

https://fee.org/articles/support-the-troops-with-peace-and-the-right-to-try/

Under Trump’s right to try policies, this type of peace of mind that McCourry gained would not be granted to veterans, who went off to fight the wars he and other foreign leaders have started and perpetuated.

While sending human beings off to war is often a death sentence on its own, once they return — if they are so lucky — we sentence them to the confines of their minds where they must live in agony as they attempt to deal with the things they have seen and the things they have done. The terminally ill absolutely deserve the right to try, but so do those suffering from mental ailments where suicide is an outcome that is not unfathomable, or even unexpected. 

If Trump wants to amp up America’s military might, he’d better think twice about the mental toll it will take on the those being asked to carry out his agenda.

To be sure, the right of terminally ill patients to try experimental drugs is absolutely wonderful and should be celebrated to the utmost degree. But unfortunately under Trump’s vision, tyrannical foreign policy will continue, the drug war will continue, and those plagued by trauma run the risk of taking their own lives before the state allows them access to potentially lifesaving treatments.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2018)

This sounds familiar,
TheBlaze

Jimmy Kimmel says talk show hosts are liberal because ‘it requires a level of intelligence’
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/02/04/jimmy-kimmel-says-talk-show-hosts-are-liberal-because-it-requires-a-level-of-intelligence/amp&ved=0ahUKEwj72evA043ZAhVm04MKHcTbBSIQqUMIQzAH&usg=AOvVaw0iNnOoSxdPngoyAyzTz68H


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2018)

Democrat Cave? Sen. Dick Durbin Signals An Unconditional Surrender On Immigration Deal
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26724/democrat-cave-sen-dick-durbin-signals-emily-zanotti?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi5rbSn1Y3ZAhUL9YMKHZBdCEkQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw0x5ZDpCpI18CbdlaLQOpdU&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2018)

*Hero or wackadoodle?*

McCain to introduce new bill that omits wall funding...
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-immigration-bill-would-omit-trumps-more-contentious-proposals-1517785320


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrat Cave? Sen. Dick Durbin Signals An Unconditional Surrender On Immigration Deal
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26724/democrat-cave-sen-dick-durbin-signals-emily-zanotti?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi5rbSn1Y3ZAhUL9YMKHZBdCEkQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw0x5ZDpCpI18CbdlaLQOpdU&ampcf=1


*They are stuck in a car with all the windows up at the bottom of the river, they can't*
*find the window striker because they threw it at Trump......*
*Now they want help....I say wait till the water is within one inch of the roof line !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hero or wackadoodle?*
> 
> McCain to introduce new bill that omits wall funding...
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-immigration-bill-would-omit-trumps-more-contentious-proposals-1517785320


*Pull his feeding tube......and make him eat solids.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2018)

It seems, these days, that you can't turn on the TV or log on to social media without someone griping about how awful things are. They complain about everything, from taxes to avocados to bills to cell signal strength. But the truth of things is a lot rosier than popular media would lead you to believe. Global illiteracy rates are below 14 percent. Global rates of extreme poverty are below 10 percent. Despite there being more people currently alive on the planet than ever before, there are also more calories per capita than ever before. This is not to say that there aren't improvements to be made or that there aren't bad things happening, but perhaps bearing these facts in mind might improve our outlook on life.--Anthony Davies


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2018)

Confronting Leftist Lies Lloyd MarcusIt is a shame the way the American left has been allowed to indoctrinate generations of young Americans into believing this divinely conceived, unique experiment called America is the greatest source of evil on the planet. More


----------



## xav10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Confronting Leftist Lies Lloyd MarcusIt is a shame the way the American left has been allowed to indoctrinate generations of young Americans into believing this divinely conceived, unique experiment called America is the greatest source of evil on the planet. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2018)

#BLM protestors shut down light rail line in Minneapolis to protest a game in which black millionaires predominate - 2/5/18 February 5, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


>


The proofs in the pudding.


How did I know it was Wez that liked your post?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


>



You forgot somebody....
What about this gentlemen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


>


Bernie And Comey Bot did the most damage.  But how about the changed votes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


>


The republican establishment hates Trump almost as much as the dems do.
John McCain hand delivered the russian "dossier" to the FBI.


----------



## Booter (Feb 5, 2018)

The Solar Panel Tariff Threatens Far More American Jobs than It Protects

As the Wall Street Journal explains: “The U.S. solar industry has discovered that its comparative advantage lies not in making panels, a basic product, but in adding value to imported cells and modules. This involves making and installing racking or framing systems and incorporating innovations like trackers that orient toward the sun.”

Protectionism is popular among the economically illiterate because, while the benefits of a tariff are seen, the costs resulting from tariffs are often invisible. In the case of the American solar industry, the losses will be enormous and the consequences will ripple in unforeseen ways. When a homeowner installs solar panels, they do so to save money on energy. The money they save on energy is then spent on travel, on clothing, and on other consumer goods. Reduced demand for solar panels leads to job losses in industries seemingly unrelated to solar panels. Those lost jobs have no political spokesperson.

The likely result of Trump’s new tariffs will be lost jobs and more petitions for protection coming from other manufacturers. If the president, thinking he has placed America first, has thrown out the first pitch launching a trade war with China that the world — including America — will lose.

https://fee.org/articles/the-solar-panel-tariff-threatens-far-more-american-jobs-than-it-protects/


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2018)

[QUOTE="xav10, post: 160224, member: 302"



*Yes We are !*

*All Three are complicit with Uranium One....*


*All Three of those Criminals are just Plain " Criminals "*

*Doesn't matter if there is an " R " or " D " behind their name.*

*You should have included John McCain also ya Dumb Ass....*


----------



## xav10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The republican establishment hates Trump almost as much as the dems do.
> John McCain hand delivered the russian "dossier" to the FBI.


I love how trump hates the fbi and the doj. It’s like the 60s and he’s Abbie Hoffman! Same shit...one wants collectivism and one wants dictatorship


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I love how trump hates the fbi and the doj. It’s like the 60s and he’s Abbie Hoffman! Same shit...one wants collectivism and one wants dictatorship


It rolls off your fingertips with such ease.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The republican establishment hates Trump almost as much as the dems do.
> John McCain hand delivered the russian "dossier" to the FBI.


You and Lion are so often half right...the problem is the half that’s wrong is always batshit crazy.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I love how trump hates the fbi and the doj. It’s like the 60s and he’s Abbie Hoffman! Same shit...one wants collectivism and one wants dictatorship



*Hi my name is xyz AKA Abbie-Normal and I failed*
*Basic Humanities and Social Studies ( Which includes simple activism )....*

*Collectivism* is a cultural value that is characterized by emphasis on cohesiveness among individuals and prioritization of the group over self.

*Dictatorship* is a form of government in which a country or a group of countries is ruled by one person (a dictator ) or by a polity and power 
is exercised through various mechanisms to ensure that the entity's power remains strong.


----------



## Booter (Feb 5, 2018)

Dow plunges 1,175 -- worst point decline in history

Lets have Donald Trump a complete moron as president.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Booter said:


> Dow plunges 1,175 -- worst point decline in history
> 
> Lets have Donald Trump a complete moron as president.  What could possibly go wrong?


Right? I think I've been saying since I joined that when the Obama momentum ends, after a year, we are going to be looking at a Trump economy...protectionism, low morale among workers, instability, etc....and that stuff is starting to sink in.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2018)

Booter said:


> Dow plunges 1,175 -- worst point decline in history
> 
> Lets have Donald Trump a complete moron as president.  What could possibly go wrong?


Itʻs amazing how 3 rounds of QE can inflate the market.  How much did you clowns lose.


----------



## Booter (Feb 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs amazing how 3 rounds of QE can inflate the market.  How much did you clowns lose.


Trump is your clown.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 5, 2018)

Booter said:


> Dow plunges 1,175 -- worst point decline in history
> 
> Lets have Donald Trump a complete moron as president.  What could possibly go wrong?


Did someone say, "moron"?


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2018)

Booter said:


> Dow plunges 1,175 -- worst point decline in history
> 
> Lets have Donald Trump a complete moron as president.  What could possibly go wrong?


*Yep.....it's all the Presidents fault. *
*He's the one instilling Fear in the populace...? *
*Right ?*
*Or we could blame it on the " New " Fed Chair couldn't we....*
*Jerome Powell was sworn in about the time of the drop......Oh it's all his fault.*
*How about the uncertainty of getting anything done involving the Fucking Democrats*
*and another Government shutdown.....Huh ?*

*I'm putting ALL the blame on Chuck " crybaby " Schumer and Nancy " Lip Licking " Pelosi.....*


----------



## Booter (Feb 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Yep.....it's all the Presidents fault. *
> *He's the one instilling Fear in the populace...? *
> *Right ?*
> *Or we could blame it on the " New " Fed Chair couldn't we....*
> ...


No it's Trump he has no idea how to be President and you're rube for supporting him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2018)

Booter said:


> No it's Trump he has no idea how to be President and you're rube for supporting him.


You are all kind of fucked up.
Calling someone ignorant and then not punctuating and forgetting words, not a good sign booty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2018)

Indiana Police: Twice-Deported Illegal Alien Kills Colts Linebacker While Drunk-Driving
Chris Reeves


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump is your clown.


And youʻre his little Fluffy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2018)

Booter said:


> No it's Trump he has no idea how to be President and you're rube for supporting him.


He missed the community organizer box.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You and Lion are so often half right...the problem is the half that’s wrong is always batshit crazy.


Perspective usually escapes those who look down their nose at us.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did someone say, "moron"?


Yes. Secretary Tillerson said it. But he prefaced it with an emphasis word.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yes. Secretary Tillerson said it. But he prefaced it with an emphasis word.


He said, "booter"?

Source please.


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2018)

Booter said:


> No it's Trump he has no idea how to be President and you're rube for supporting him.


*I'm a Country Bumpkin.......Well Shit Howdy ....be glad wur nit discusin this in persons..*
*Cuz I'd spit chewin tabaky right spot in that thar pie hole of yurs.....give ya sumptin ta Mueller *
*over....Ya dum City concrete dwellin scurball....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2018)

Booter said:


> Dow plunges 1,175 -- worst point decline in history
> 
> Lets have Donald Trump a complete moron as president.  What could possibly go wrong?





xav10 said:


> Right? I think I've been saying since I joined that when the Obama momentum ends, after a year, we are going to be looking at a Trump economy...protectionism, low morale among workers, instability, etc....and that stuff is starting to sink in.


You blissful fools....

"We are long, long overdue for a serious correction," said David Kotok, co-founder of Cumberland Advisors. "Will this be the one that takes the market down 5% or 10% and scares the hell out of everyone?

Kotok suggested such a selloff could be good for the market in the long run because it would "create a new psychological base" from which to build on.

The Dow is up nearly 8,000 points since President Trump's election. A growing global economy, strong corporate earnings and a surge of consumer confidence have sent stocks soaring. CEOs and investors are feeling very optimistic thanks to Congress' tax cuts and Trump's deregulation agenda.

Despite this week's slide, the Dow is still up more than 5% in January. That would be its best month since March 2016.

"It's been an amazing start to the year," said Kate Moore, BlackRock's chief equity strategist. "A pause for a breath feels prudent."








There are still signs that the market could be entering a long-overdue pullback, which some analysts believe would be a healthy cool down.
entire article:
http://money.cnn.com/2018/01/30/investing/stock-market-today/index.html


----------



## xav10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Perspective usually escapes those who look down their nose...
> 
> "We are long, long overdue for a serious correction," said David Kotok, co-founder of Cumberland Advisors. "Will this be the one that
> 
> ...


----------



## xav10 (Feb 5, 2018)

[QUOTE="Lion Eyes, post: 160446, member[/QUOTE]

Lion, did you really post a market analysis from last Tuesday? You posted it today? When it’s now totally irrelevant and full of wrong numbers?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> [QUOTE="Lion Eyes, post: 160446, member


Lion, did you really post a market analysis from last Tuesday? You posted it today? When it’s now totally irrelevant and full of wrong numbers?[/QUOTE]
We have 0% gains in 2018 so far...FYI...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Lion, did you really post a market analysis from last Tuesday? You posted it today? When it’s now totally irrelevant and full of wrong numbers?


We have 0% gains in 2018 so far...FYI...[/QUOTE]
They'd sell a turd as a cookie if it pleased almighty Trump.

Could someone please explain to me why these nutter buffoons are so quick to kiss the ass of the wealthy, and not just wealthy, but those that use their power to help themselves at the detriment of the same exact nutters that try so hard to suck up to them?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Lion, did you really post a market analysis from last Tuesday? You posted it today? When it’s now totally irrelevant and full of wrong numbers?


We have 0% gains in 2018 so far...FYI...[/QUOTE]
The point is:
One month in...an expected "correction" & nobody with 1/2 a brain is surprised or concerned...
Carry on counselor....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2018)

In the meantime some levity....


Last Saturday afternoon in Washington, D.C. an aide to Nancy Pelosi visited the Bishop of the Catholic Cathedral in D.C. He told the Cardinal that Nancy Pelosi would be attending the next day's Mass, and asked if the Cardinal would kindly point out Pelosi to the congregation and say a few words that would include calling Pelosi a saint.

The Cardinal replied, "No. I don't really like the woman, and there are issues of conflict with the Catholic Church over some of Pelosi's views." Pelosi's aide then said, "Look, I'll write a check here and now for a donation of $100,000 to you if you'll just tell the congregation you see Pelosi as a saint."

The Cardinal thought about it and said, "Well, the Church can use the money, so I'll work your request into tomorrow's sermon." As Pelosi's aide promised, Nancy Pelosi appeared for the Sunday worship and seated herself prominently at the forward left side of the center aisle. As promised, at the start of his sermon, the Cardinal pointed out that Ms. Pelosi was present.

The Cardinal went on to explain to the congregation, "While Ms. Pelosi's presence is probably an honor to some, the woman is not numbered among my personal favorite personages. Some of her most egregious views are contrary to tenets of the Church, and she tends to flip-flop on many other issues. Nancy Pelosi is a petty, self-absorbed hypocrite, a thumb sucker, and a nit-wit. Nancy Pelosi is also a serial liar, a cheat, and a thief. I must say, Nancy Pelosi is the worst example of a Catholic I have ever personally witnessed. She married for money and is using her wealth to lie to the American people. She also has a reputation for shirking her Representative obligations both in Washington and in California . The woman is simply not to be trusted."

The Cardinal concluded. “But, when compared with Hillary Clinton, Ms. Pelosi is a saint."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have 0% gains in 2018 so far...FYI...


They'd sell a turd as a cookie if it pleased almighty Trump.

Could someone please explain to me why these nutter buffoons are so quick to kiss the ass of the wealthy, and not just wealthy, but those that use their power to help themselves at the detriment of the same exact nutters that try so hard to suck up to them?[/QUOTE]

You're talking about analysis from CNN...you must be receiving talking points for idiots from the far left crazy haters....
Ramble Daffy ramble...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have 0% gains in 2018 so far...FYI...


I think I just heard whats left of your brain hit the floor.
Better pick it up and put it in an aspirin bottle before the dog eats it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think I just heard whats left of your brain hit the floor.
> Better pick it up and put it in an aspirin bottle before the dog eats it.


I fear husker is a lost cause, sad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I fear husker is a lost cause, sad.


The saddest, maybe ever.
I think he broke the record on sad, am I right?
So sad.
Sad little rat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have 0% gains in 2018 so far...FYI...


Whoʻs we?   I thought you were killinʻ it because of the Obama effect.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 5, 2018)

[QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post:
Could someone please explain to me why these nutter buffoons are so quick to kiss the ass of the wealthy, and not just wealthy, but those that use their power to help themselves at the detriment of the same exact nutters that try so hard to suck up to them?[/QUOTE]

Not sure... maybe ask HRC how that works. She had you doing it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Lion, did you really post a market analysis from last Tuesday? You posted it today? When it’s now totally irrelevant and full of wrong numbers?


We have 0% gains in 2018 so far...FYI...[/QUOTE]

See post 12440.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whoʻs we?   I thought you were killinʻ it because of the Obama effect.


I meant all of us. The stock market. I don’t kill or get killed in anything. Play it very conservative. I have a high income so I go for capital preservation with my portfolio.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> We have 0% gains in 2018 so far...FYI...


The point is:
One month in...an expected "correction" & nobody with 1/2 a brain is surprised or concerned...
Carry on counselor....[/QUOTE]
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/banks-shutter-1700-branches-in-fastest-decline-on-record/ar-BBIIgPP?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I meant all of us. The stock market. I don’t kill or get killed in anything. Play it very conservative. I have a high income so I go for capital preservation with my portfolio.


There seems to have been a quote malfunction putting your post in mine. Not reading the entire string of posts following the idea the nutters got confused and thought they should be referring to me . . . typical nut house behavior. With how bad they have looked for more than a year now, (going from staunch conservative upholders of The Constitution to just the opposite supporting someone with no regard for the rule of law, America or The Constitution) it's no wonder they have become a pack of rabid weasels looking for anything to pounce on, even when they are, once again, wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There seems to have been a quote malfunction putting your post in mine. Not reading the entire string of posts following the idea the nutters got confused and thought they should be referring to me . . . typical nut house behavior. With how bad they have looked for more than a year now, (going from staunch conservative upholders of The Constitution to just the opposite supporting someone with no regard for the rule of law, America or The Constitution) it's no wonder they have become a pack of rabid weasels looking for anything to pounce on, even when they are, once again, wrong.


Hot Air


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hot Air


AKA as a duck fart...


----------



## xav10 (Feb 6, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/tammy-duckworth-trump-cadet-bone-spurs_us_5a7913cbe4b00f94fe944690

"Cadet Bone Spurs." Priceless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

Poll: DACA Amnesty Bombs Among GOP Primary Voters — 66-33 Spread


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

*Sen. Carper: Discard Millions of Americans so Illegals Can Get Jobs*
by Neil Munro


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

Anyone know what this guy means?

*Chris Matthews: ‘Ethnic Politics’ Behind GOP’s Pelosi Attacks*
by Ian Hanchett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

Finally some sanity,

Italy Elections: Berlusconi Says He’ll Deport 600,000 ‘Time Bomb’ Illegal Migrants


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

Wiki and DACA Bert PetersonHow neutral has Wiki been on the question of illegal aliens? More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

Racist nutters: a tale of two parties - 2/6/18 February 6, 2018The real difference between the Democratic Party and the Republicans is easy spot, if you just bother to look at the way they treat genuine hateful racists. More


February 6, 2018
*Racist nutters: a tale of two parties*
By Thomas Lifson
The real difference between the Democratic Party and the Republicans is easy spot, if you just bother to look at the way they treat genuine hateful racists. In the same state of Illinois, no less.

Republicans have woken up too late to the fact that in a Congressional district so safe for Democrats that no legitimate Republican filed papers before the deadline for the primary ballot, a genuine Holocaust-denying Jew-hater will win the party’s nomination by default. Alarms are ringing all over GOP-land, and we can safely expect many Republican voices to be raised against him, urging support for the Democrat.

Meanwhile, when a Democrat racist enough to declare a Jew-hater like Louis Farrakhan “a fine human being,”  The Democrats elect, and re-elect him to Congress., and accept him into the Congressional Black Caucus. Peter Hasson writes in the Daily Caller:

Democratic Illinois Rep. Danny Davis defended Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan as an “outstanding human being” on Monday.

Farrakhan is known for embracing radically anti-Semitic and anti-white views, as even the left-wing Southern Poverty Law Center has acknowledged. Farrakhan’s history of racially extreme comments includes blaming Jews for the September 11 attacks, saying white people “deserve to die” and praising Adolf Hitler as a “very great man.”

And when Barack Obama palled around with Farrakhan, the media took no interest in his history of cozying up with him at a Congressional Black Caucus meeting:






Republicans shun the racists that identify with us, while the Democrats elect -- and re-elect -- theirs.

The real difference between the Democratic Party and the Republicans is easy spot, if you just bother to look at the way they treat genuine hateful racists. In the same state of Illinois, no less.

Republicans have woken up too late to the fact that in a Congressional district so safe for Democrats that no legitimate Republican filed papers before the deadline for the primary ballot, a genuine Holocaust-denying Jew-hater will win the party’s nomination by default. Alarms are ringing all over GOP-land, and we can safely expect many Republican voices to be raised against him, urging support for the Democrat.

Meanwhile, when a Democrat racist enough to declare a Jew-hater like Louis Farrakhan “a fine human being,”  The Democrats elect, and re-elect him to Congress., and accept him into the Congressional Black Caucus. Peter Hasson writes in the Daily Caller:

Democratic Illinois Rep. Danny Davis defended Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan as an “outstanding human being” on Monday.

Farrakhan is known for embracing radically anti-Semitic and anti-white views, as even the left-wing Southern Poverty Law Center has acknowledged. Farrakhan’s history of racially extreme comments includes blaming Jews for the September 11 attacks, saying white people “deserve to die” and praising Adolf Hitler as a “very great man.”

And when Barack Obama palled around with Farrakhan, the media took no interest in his history of cozying up with him at a Congressional Black Caucus meeting:







Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/racist_nutters_a_tale_of_two_parties.html#ixzz56LGAuS7a 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/tammy-duckworth-trump-cadet-bone-spurs_us_5a7913cbe4b00f94fe944690
> 
> "Cadet Bone Spurs." Priceless.


He deserved that.


----------



## Wez (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2018)

Wez said:


>


So that's where Americanthinker.com gets their stuff.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Looks like the itinerary for a DNC convention or a perhaps a supplemental to Rules for Radicals....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

espola said:


> So that's where Americanthinker.com gets their stuff.


Don't be  trashing my go to sites.


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't be  trashing my go to sites.


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

*Who cares, it's not their money.*

*Study: Each Resettled Refugee Costs Taxpayers $15,900 a Year*
by Ian Mason


----------



## Booter (Feb 6, 2018)

Study finds refugees actually pay the US government thousands more than they get from it

On average, it costs about $15,000 to help settle a refugee, including both initial background checks as well as job and English training once they arrive. As refugees are also immediately eligible for welfare assistance and Medicaid, the government spends approximately $92,000 in governmental assistance for the first 20 years each refugee spends in the US.

Over the same time, refugees pay an average of $129,000 in taxes — netting the government approximately $21,000 more than it spends.

The study also looked at how refugees fared once they settled in the US compared to Americans who were born here.

On average, refugees who arrived before they turned 14 finished high school and went to college at the same rates as their native-born peers. Older teens who arrived in their late teens struggled the most and had much lower graduation rates, due, in part, to the fact that they come with low English skills and are often separated from their parents.

As for those who come to the US as refugees as adults, most struggled with low employment rates and reliance on government assistance at first. But in only six years in their new country, the same group of refugees surpassed native-born Americans it came to employment and their reliance on welfare or food stamps.

According to this study, refugees aren't quite the drain on society that some lawmakers have painted them to be.

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-much-do-refugees-cost-us-taxpayers-2017-6


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 6, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Makes as much sense as anything else you people come up with.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Looks like the itinerary for a DNC convention or a perhaps a supplemental to Rules for Radicals....


*Figures Wez would say it's dumb.....the TRUTH hurts.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

Booter said:


> Study finds refugees actually pay the US government thousands more than they get from it
> 
> On average, it costs about $15,000 to help settle a refugee, including both initial background checks as well as job and English training once they arrive. As refugees are also immediately eligible for welfare assistance and Medicaid, the government spends approximately $92,000 in governmental assistance for the first 20 years each refugee spends in the US.
> 
> ...


Yeah, right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2018)

Booter said:


> Study finds refugees actually pay the US government thousands more than they get from it
> 
> On average, it costs about $15,000 to help settle a refugee, including both initial background checks as well as job and English training once they arrive. As refugees are also immediately eligible for welfare assistance and Medicaid, the government spends approximately $92,000 in governmental assistance for the first 20 years each refugee spends in the US.
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## xav10 (Feb 6, 2018)

U


Lion Eyes said:


> Looks like the itinerary for a DNC convention or a perhaps a supplemental to Rules for Radicals....


Until the real nutters took over when President BlackMan was elected, I had only heard of the Alinsky book in 70’s Poli Sci classes at UCSB. I’d been around progressive politics my whole life and never heard anybody talk about it. But for the past several years, it’s a regular topic among the nutters. SMH.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> U
> 
> Until the real nutters took over when President BlackMan was elected, I had only heard of the Alinsky book in 70’s Poli Sci classes at UCSB. I’d been around progressive politics my whole life and never heard anybody talk about it. But for the past several years, it’s a regular topic among the nutters. SMH.


Good lord counselor, I'm not serious...you should lighten up and know when your chain is being yanked, Ya humorless wank.
UCSB ? 
You probably had something to do with burning down the frickin' BofA, and you claim you know nothing about rules for radicals...right!


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Right? I think I've been saying since I joined that when the Obama momentum ends, after a year, we are going to be looking at a Trump economy...protectionism, low morale among workers, instability, etc....and that stuff is starting to sink in.


It's amazing how you pull out your Crystal Ball at just the right time. So moving forward,  any gains or positive shifts in jobs or the economy will be directly attributed to President Trump since, in your words, the momentum from the Obama years are gone.


----------



## Wez (Feb 6, 2018)

_""Today SpaceX achieved a spectacular and historic success.

Seven years ago, the Augustine commission said that NASA's Moon program had to be cancelled, because the development of the necessary heavy lift booster would take 12 years and 36 billion dollars.

SpaceX has now done that, on its own dime, in half the time and a twentieth of the cost. And not only that, but the launch vehicle is three quarters reusable.

This is a revolution. The naysayers have been completely refuted.

The Moon is now within reach. Mars is now within reach.

The moment is at hand to open the space frontier. America should seize the time.

And to the SpaceX team, let us offer this salute:

You did it. They said it couldn't be done, but you did it. You made it look easy, but we know it wasn't.

You took your knocks. You took your failures. But you fought it through.

Fortune favors the brave. Fortune favors the smart. But most of all, fortune favors the tough.

Talk about the right stuff. You guys are great.

Hats off!""_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> _""Today SpaceX achieved a spectacular and historic success.
> 
> Seven years ago, the Augustine commission said that NASA's Moon program had to be cancelled, because the development of the necessary heavy lift booster would take 12 years and 36 billion dollars.
> 
> ...


Hat$ off to the taxpayer.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> _""Today SpaceX achieved a spectacular and historic success.
> 
> Seven years ago, the Augustine commission said that NASA's Moon program had to be cancelled, because the development of the necessary heavy lift booster would take 12 years and 36 billion dollars.
> 
> ...


Agreed.  But America's greatness now is not on reaching toward the stars.  It's building a tall concrete wall thousands of miles along mountain ranges and rivers at billions of dollars in American taxpayer cost to ensure thousands of species of animals no longer have open habitats to continue their life cycles of tens of thousands of years.  

Oh, to also end illegal migration 100% as crossing these desolate regions is the only way migrants illegally enter the USA.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> U
> 
> Until the real nutters took over when President BlackMan was elected, I had only heard of the Alinsky book in 70’s Poli Sci classes at UCSB. I’d been around progressive politics my whole life and never heard anybody talk about it. But for the past several years, it’s a regular topic among the nutters. SMH.



*Thanks for the age index.....You're toast !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> U
> 
> Until the real nutters took over when President BlackMan was elected, I had only heard of the Alinsky book in 70’s Poli Sci classes at UCSB. I’d been around progressive politics my whole life and never heard anybody talk about it. But for the past several years, it’s a regular topic among the nutters. SMH.


So, I guess you didn't read the kenyans book?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Agreed.  But America's greatness now is not on reaching toward the stars.  It's building a tall concrete wall thousands of miles along mountain ranges and rivers at billions of dollars in American taxpayer cost to ensure thousands of species of animals no longer have open habitats to continue their life cycles of tens of thousands of years.
> 
> Oh, to also end illegal migration 100% as crossing these desolate regions is the only way migrants illegally enter the USA.


Welcome to the party Alice.  We could have built 5 to 10 walls a month with 3 rounds/5 years of QE.   Elon will do just fine with the Billions in taxpayer subsidies he is getting to spread around his companies.


----------



## Wez (Feb 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Welcome to the party Alice.  We could have built 5 to 10 walls a month with 3 rounds/5 years of QE.   Elon will do just fine with the Billions in taxpayer subsidies he is getting to spread around his companies.


Please tell us what subsidies SpaceX gets.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, I guess you didn't read the kenyans book?


No. He was a pretty boring president; his book wouldn’t really interest me. Didn’t read any of HRC’s, either. I didn’t read Art of the Deal by Cadet Bone Spur, either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> U
> 
> Until the real nutters took over when President BlackMan was elected, I had only heard of the Alinsky book in 70’s Poli Sci classes at UCSB. I’d been around progressive politics my whole life and never heard anybody talk about it. But for the past several years, it’s a regular topic among the nutters. SMH.


They like to tell people what they think and how to live their lives . . . looking at the crowd behind Trump they really have no room to talk about either, especially the later.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord counselor, I'm not serious...you should lighten up and know when your chain is being yanked, Ya humorless wank.
> UCSB ?
> You probably had something to do with burning down the frickin' BofA, and you claim you know nothing about rules for radicals...right!


Soooooo, you're not serious, but maybe he's an arsonist? So you pull out the same old tired nutter perceived slight, then say you were kidding? Have all the other nutters been, "not serious" as well during the last administration?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hat$ off to the taxpayer.


You say that every 2 weeks when you get your check from us, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No. He was a pretty boring president; his book wouldn’t really interest me. Didn’t read any of HRC’s, either. I didn’t read Art of the Deal by Cadet Bone Spur, either.


You didn't read it and he didn't write it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> Please tell us what subsidies SpaceX gets.


Taxpayer subsidies.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2018)

*To Save the Rhinos, Legalize the Horn Trade*
The best option available is to let rhino owners harvest their horns and to offer a far more humane, sustainable product in order to compete with the black market.

The reality of the current situation is that consumers want rhino horn. To the buyers, it doesn't matter if it's legal or not and, as a result, it is leading the animals to extinction. The best option available is to let rhino owners harvest their horns and to offer a far more humane, sustainable product in order to compete with the black market, much like how American farmers saved the bison.

When we look at the rhino horn trade debate, many people see selfless animal saviors pitted against greedy rhino owners who want to make money off of horns. But the real debate is whether we want to continue failed policies leading to rhino extinction or if we want living rhinos who, every so often, have horns removed to be sold to fund their own conservation and population expansion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Soooooo, you're not serious, but maybe he's an arsonist? So you pull out the same old tired nutter perceived slight, then say you were kidding? Have all the other nutters been, "not serious" as well during the last administration?


More duck shit..from the kitchen dipstick...ramble Daffy ramble...I was speaking of one post between x10 and myself
Of course you being a bit challenged when it comes to comprehension and common sense are as usual clueless....
You continue to remove all doubt...I'm convinced.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2018)

The LA Times Business May 2015


*Elon Musk's growing empire is fueled by $4.9 billion in government subsidies*

Los Angeles entrepreneur Elon Musk has built a multibillion-dollar fortune running companies that make electric cars, sell solar panels and launch rockets into space.

And he's built those companies with the help of billions in government subsidies.

Tesla Motors Inc., SolarCity Corp. and Space Exploration Technologies Corp., known as SpaceX, together have benefited from an estimated $4.9 billion in government support, according to data compiled by The Times. The figure underscores a common theme running through his emerging empire: a public-private financing model underpinning long-shot start-ups.

"He definitely goes where there is government money," said Dan Dolev, an analyst at Jefferies Equity Research. "That's a great strategy, but the government will cut you off one day."

entire article:
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-musk-subsidies-20150531-story.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Agreed.  But America's greatness now is not on reaching toward the stars.  It's building a tall concrete wall thousands of miles along mountain ranges and rivers at billions of dollars in American taxpayer cost to ensure thousands of species of animals no longer have open habitats to continue their life cycles of tens of thousands of years.
> 
> Oh, to also end illegal migration 100% as crossing these desolate regions is the only way migrants illegally enter the USA.


 Not one of your better post.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord counselor, I'm not serious...you should lighten up and know when your chain is being yanked, Ya humorless wank.
> UCSB ?
> You probably had something to do with burning down the frickin' BofA, and you claim you know nothing about rules for radicals...right!


Now there's a post I can appreciate. Of course I didn't get there until 6 years after the burning...and I still submit that the whole rules for radicals boogeyman is yet another weirdo right-wing fantasy. They might as well say that all libs want to Steal This Book. It's just nutter talk.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Now there's a post I can appreciate. Of course I didn't get there until 6 years after the burning...and I still submit that the whole rules for radicals boogeyman is yet another weirdo right-wing fantasy. They might as well say that all libs want to Steal This Book. It's just nutter talk.


Well counselor you know "nutter" talk...you speak it fluently...
hs class of 76? Good god you're old.....


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Not one of your better post.


They're all written without research or preparation, except for when I deliberately appear to make an inflammatory comment to irk the usual gang of nincompoops, and when the first one goes berserk, I pretend I forgot to quote the piece, from an author or commentator they otherwise completely agree with.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Wez said:


> Please tell us what subsidies SpaceX gets.


*Do you own a Tesla ?*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You say that every 2 weeks when you get your check from us, right?



*You really are a Grade A Asshole.....*

*Your posts indicate the way you conduct yourself in public.....Always one comment away *
*from an ass kickin....*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> They're all written without research or preparation, except for when I deliberately appear to make an inflammatory comment to irk the usual gang of nincompoops, and when the first one goes berserk, I pretend I forgot to quote the piece, from an author or commentator they otherwise completely agree with.


Also, I've got a list of chickenhawk Republican "patriots" who wiggled out of the Vietnam draft, ready to go, when needed.  A few are the usual "too busy" excuses, one involving puss, but there's one I've not even included not because it's so disturbing in content, which it is, but because the "dots" are not up to an average news publication standards.  You know, like Hannity's standards of just saying whatever he wants his viewers to believe.  

I'll just say Mitch, and you can look up how and why he was discharged without leaving US soil.  The dots seem as flim flam as the Nunes Memo.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You really are a Grade A Asshole.....*
> 
> *Your posts indicate the way you conduct yourself in public.....Always one comment away *
> *from an ass kickin....*


X10:   First, any idea how reducing you to X5 1/2 is somehow an insult?  What's up with the 1/2?  Seems more trouble to type.  Next, is there a new contract out to give 4nos a coronary I'm unaware of?  Fine with the competition, my contract doesn't specify I have to be the one that whacks him, only that he's whacked.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Do you own a Tesla ?*


*Do you respect wood?*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Also, I've got a list of chickenhawk Republican "patriots" who wiggled out of the Vietnam draft, ready to go, when needed.
> *Who the Fuck cares....They do their job ten times *
> *better than Democrats....Even Exocet McCain !*
> 
> ...



*You didn't Serve, so who the Fuck are you to throw insults " PUSS " !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> X10:   First, any idea how reducing you to X5 1/2 is somehow an insult?  What's up with the 1/2?  Seems more trouble to type.  Next, is there a new contract out to give 4nos a coronary I'm unaware of?  Fine with the competition, my contract doesn't specify I have to be the one that whacks him, only that he's whacked.



*Hold still Bob....it's time to pull the hook out and *
*let you swim in the polluted waters of your posts.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You didn't Serve, so who the Fuck are you to throw insults " PUSS " !*


Sorry Charlie!  Not getting one of my other Vietnam dodging chicken hawk Republican excuse stories.  Your heart rate is not at a critical level.  Seriously in danger?  Of course.  But I get paid whoever whacks you first.


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Sorry Charlie!  Not getting one of my other Vietnam dodging chicken hawk Republican excuse stories.  Your heart rate is not at a critical level.  Seriously in danger?  Of course.  *But I get paid whoever whacks you first*.



Reported !

And you get a visit......


----------



## xav10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Sorry Charlie!  Not getting one of my other Vietnam dodging chicken hawk Republican excuse stories.  Your heart rate is not at a critical level.  Seriously in danger?  Of course.  But I get paid whoever whacks you first.


Does he walk down the streets in his hometown with his head shaking and babbling about conspiracies? Is he institutionalized? Is he a weird teenager? Definitely the oddest cuckoo in the group. Nobody else is close...


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> Reported !
> 
> And you get a visit......


And exacted who is your *" .. PUSS ? ) "!!!*


----------



## xav10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well counselor you know "nutter" talk...you speak it fluently...
> hs class of 76? Good god you're old.....


Yup I’m old. Shall we race? $100 bet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yup I’m old. Shall we race? $100 bet?


Its Yep, not "yup".
This is California, not willamazoo vermont, for Christ's sake.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Does he walk down the streets in his hometown with his head shaking and babbling about conspiracies? Is he institutionalized? Is he a weird teenager? Definitely the oddest cuckoo in the group. Nobody else is close...


I have two theories on him.  One, he's a typical Limbaugh to work, Levin to home, Hannity and Carlson (formerly OReilly) on TiVo, and follows a few of the goof ball Town Home, Americana, etc. on line reverse information that CNN, ABC, CBS, NBC, MSNBC, BBC, SkyTV, Bloomberg News, NYT, WaPo, LATimes, AP, UPI, Politico, Reuters, etc. report.  And believes it without any degree of intellectual independent thought.   

Or he's the best con artist the forum's produced.  I've caught one, maybe two posts I had some reason to think tipped his hand.  But he might have played them that way.  

If the former, he's really embarrassed the conservative brand here with his antics.  

If the latter, he's really embarrassed the conservative brand here as they seem to delight in his fanciwork.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You say that every 2 weeks when you get your check from us, right?


The taxpayers thanks for eliminating redundancy and artificial jobs that the protectionist union tried to sustain.  Donny T's boys are coming to town the end of the month to look at what efficiency looks like on the ground.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You really are a Grade A Asshole.....*
> 
> *Your posts indicate the way you conduct yourself in public.....Always one comment away *
> *from an ass kickin....*


He's right though.  I am happy to actually work for the tax payer.  It's been a privilege to do so.  Lotsa slack out there.  But the government keeps hiring people instead of leveraging systems and improving processes to save the taxpayer money.  Shocking right?  Besides, we can't all be entrepeneurs like X10.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

The best and the brightest,


Illegal Immigrant Urinating In Public Repeatedly Stabs Man Who Objected, Police Say
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26830/police-illegal-immigrant-urinating-public-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwifzvuP3JPZAhUGVK0KHRu_D9AQqUMIOjAE&usg=AOvVaw2ZeqT1_8YdXJ6YpZNThgJ9


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

EQUALITY! SJWs Get High School Musical Canceled After White Student Lands Lead
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26841/high-school-cancels-musical-amid-outrage-over-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjNm6qC35PZAhUSbq0KHRzFBBoQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw3GlOEqaZ8DplT8o0-588lM&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yup I’m old. Shall we race? $100 bet?


You need to pay off your other bet first.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Taxpayer subsidies.


Can you cite which ones?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You didn't Serve, so who the Fuck are you to throw insults " PUSS " !*


Funny coming from someone incapable of serving, wouldn't have served and disrespected those who have served. You are as self-centered as it gets, yet you don't even respect yourself? I'll have to research what syndrome that is that you are inflicted with. Maybe a new one, nono the cross dressing anime ass clown syndrome.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Can you cite which ones?


We’ve had this conversation before.  If you want to refute the claim please do so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny coming from someone incapable of serving, wouldn't have served and disrespected those who have served. You are as self-centered as it gets, yet you don't even respect yourself? I'll have to research what syndrome that is that you are inflicted with. Maybe a new one, nono the cross dressing anime ass clown syndrome.


Woe, did you have a bad night? Some nightmares?
Get a grip, it's too early for you babble, union boy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yup I’m old. Shall we race? $100 bet?


Absolutely...
Sprint...40 yard dash?
I'm old too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny coming from someone incapable of serving, wouldn't have served and disrespected those who have served. You are as self-centered as it gets, yet you don't even respect yourself? I'll have to research what syndrome that is that you are inflicted with. Maybe a new one, nono the cross dressing anime ass clown syndrome.


Clown


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We’ve had this conversation before.  If you want to refute the claim please do so.


SpaceX doesn't receive subsidies from the Gov.  If they did, you would have linked it already.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> SpaceX doesn't receive subsidies from the Gov.  If they did, you would have linked it already.


I did.  Then LE linked it again.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I did.  Then LE linked it again.


Oh? Then it should be no trouble to link it, since your not full of shit or anything...


----------



## xav10 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Absolutely...
> Sprint...40 yard dash?
> I'm old too.


Hmm, I was thinking 100, but ok.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> SpaceX doesn't receive subsidies from the Gov.  If they did, you would have linked it already.


Here ya go fuck face...
The LA Times Business May 2015


*Elon Musk's growing empire is fueled by $4.9 billion in government subsidies*

Los Angeles entrepreneur Elon Musk has built a multibillion-dollar fortune running companies that make electric cars, sell solar panels and launch rockets into space.

And he's built those companies with the help of billions in government subsidies.

Tesla Motors Inc., SolarCity Corp. and Space Exploration Technologies Corp., known as SpaceX, together have benefited from an estimated $4.9 billion in government support, according to data compiled by The Times. The figure underscores a common theme running through his emerging empire: a public-private financing model underpinning long-shot start-ups.

"He definitely goes where there is government money," said Dan Dolev, an analyst at Jefferies Equity Research. "That's a great strategy, but the government will cut you off one day."

entire article:
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-musk-subsidies-20150531-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here ya go fuck face...
> The LA Times Business May 2015
> 
> 
> ...


He knows.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Woe, did you have a bad night? Some nightmares?
> Get a grip, it's too early for you babble, union boy.


The clown nightmares are the worst.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> X10:   First, any idea how reducing you to X5 1/2 is somehow an insult?  What's up with the 1/2?  Seems more trouble to type.  Next, is there a new contract out to give 4nos a coronary I'm unaware of?  Fine with the competition, my contract doesn't specify I have to be the one that whacks him, only that he's whacked.


So now you don't like my pet name for x?
He doesn't seem to mind it.
FSB, you have issues.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

Who needs a wall?

_*Illegal deported 44 times in 15 years tops feds' list*_


----------



## xav10 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here ya go fuck face...
> The LA Times Business May 2015
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the government subsidizes certain industries that they think could benefit the country. Coal, oil, corn, dairy.  And apparently private space exploration. We can debate the value of any of these subsidies.
Personally, I think corn is the absolute worst and those corn farmers should find another business if they can't make it with that shitty product.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, the government subsidizes certain industries that they think could benefit the country. Coal, oil, corn, dairy.  And apparently private space exploration. We can debate the value of any of these subsidies.
> Personally, I think corn is the absolute worst and those corn farmers should find another business if they can't make it with that shitty product.


You think corn is a shitty product?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, the government subsidizes certain industries that they think could benefit the country. Coal, oil, corn, dairy.  And apparently private space exploration. We can debate the value of any of these subsidies.
> Personally, I think corn is the absolute worst and those corn farmers should find another business if they can't make it with that shitty product.


I like tax reform better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here ya go fuck face...
> The LA Times Business May 2015
> 
> 
> ...


You would think that with The snopes and FEE article he would have learned something.......about himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

*Civil War? Gutierrez Threatens to Leave Dem Caucus if Pelosi Betrays DACA Recipients*
by Tony Lee


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

*REVEALED: British Gov’t Promotes Wearing Hijab, Provides Free Scarves…*
by Raheem Kassam and Jack Montgomery
1860 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Absolutely...
> Sprint...40 yard dash?
> I'm old too.


Just make sure the two of you wear your Life Alert necklaces.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Here ya go fuck face...
> The LA Times Business May 2015
> 
> 
> ...


TSLA and Solar City yes, not SpaceX.  Do you idiots ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

New FBI texts show Obama wanted updates on Clinton investigation...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just make sure the two of you wear your Life Alert necklaces.


When I lived in Hawaii, after work I would head to the Vinyard Tavern and have seven or eight beers.
There was this big haole dude who hung out there, cant remember his name, but he supposedly was in the Olympics back in the day for throwing the shot put.
He was about 6-3 and probably 340 lbs.
One day he was telling this kid about my age ( early 20s) that the shot put required more explosive quickness than a sprinter.
The kid challenged him to a race.
They went out on vinyard street and raced (about 40 yyds) and I'll be damned if that fat son of a bitch didnt win.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> TSLA and Solar City yes, not SpaceX.  Do you idiots ever get tired of being wrong?


Lol! I know who doesn’t.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When I lived in Hawaii, after work I would head to the Vinyard Tavern and have seven or eight beers.
> There was this big haole dude who hung out there, cant remember his name, but he supposedly was in the Olympics back in the day for throwing the shot put.
> He was about 6-3 and probably 340 lbs.
> One day he was telling this kid about my age ( early 20s) that the shot put required more explosive quickness than a sprinter.
> ...


He wasn’t haole.  Just a Hawaiian trapped in a white mans body.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> TSLA and Solar City yes, not SpaceX.  Do you idiots ever get tired of being wrong?


No. They don't.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No. They don't.


They embrace it, it's hilarious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No. They don't.


Lol! Figure out what’s going on with #3 yet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> They embrace it, it's hilarious.


Lol.  Where’s your snopes link?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He wasn’t haole.  Just a Hawaiian trapped in a white mans body.


He was haole.
Couldnt climb a coconut tree to save his life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

*Exclusive — Rep. Paul Gosar: Obama’s Fast and Furious, Benghazi, IRS Scandals All Connected to DOJ, FBI Corruption in Trump Probe*

Rep. Paul Gosar (R-AZ), a leading conservative member of the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform, told Breitbart News Daily on Wednesday that he believes that there is an interconnectivity between various high-profile Barack Obama-era scandals and the latest revelations about corruption at the Department of Justice and FBI.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! Figure out what’s going on with #3 yet.


No.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, the government subsidizes certain industries that they think could benefit the country. Coal, oil, corn, dairy.  And apparently private space exploration. We can debate the value of any of these subsidies.
> Personally, I think corn is the absolute worst and those corn farmers should find another business if they can't make it with that shitty product.


Thanks Mr. Obviously


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> TSLA and Solar City yes, not SpaceX.  Do you idiots ever get tired of being wrong?


What does this mean you fat fuck?
"On a smaller scale, SpaceX, Musk's rocket company, cut a deal for about $20 million in economic development subsidies from Texas to construct a launch facility there. Separate from incentives, SpaceX has won more than $5.5 billion in government contracts from NASA and the U.S. Air Force."
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-musk-subsidies-20150531-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2018)

*SpaceX goes there—seeks government funds for deep space*
*Ideas: Vertical takeoff of rockets on the Moon. Cargo to Mars. Deep space comms.*
ERIC BERGER - 7/13/2017, 10:30 AM

https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/07/spacex-urges-lawmakers-to-commercialize-deep-space-exploration/


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> And exacted who is your *" .. PUSS ? ) "!!!*


You.....you'll see.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What does this mean you fat fuck?
> "On a smaller scale, SpaceX, Musk's rocket company, cut a deal for about $20 million in economic development subsidies from Texas to construct a launch facility there. Separate from incentives, SpaceX has won more than $5.5 billion in government contracts from NASA and the U.S. Air Force."
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-musk-subsidies-20150531-story.html


It means Texas gave them incentives to do business there, like they do literally every other company in the world.  Any more idiotic questions you pussy?


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hmm, I was thinking 100, but ok.


*26.2 miles .....lets see what you've got !*


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *SpaceX goes there—seeks government funds for deep space*
> *Ideas: Vertical takeoff of rockets on the Moon. Cargo to Mars. Deep space comms.*
> ERIC BERGER - 7/13/2017, 10:30 AM
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/07/spacex-urges-lawmakers-to-commercialize-deep-space-exploration/


Funding Space Exploration would be the best use of tax dollars we've ever spent, other than curing disease, so yea, I hope they are successful in lobbying for Gov. support.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Funding Space Exploration would be the best use of tax dollars we've ever spent, other than curing disease, so yea, I hope they are successful in lobbying for Gov. support.


"Do you idiots ever get tired of being wrong?"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> It means Texas gave them incentives to do business there, like they do literally every other company in the world.  Any more idiotic questions you pussy?


How do you manage to get your foot in your mouth with your head stuck up your ass?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How do you manage to get your foot in your mouth with your head stuck up your ass?


Practice.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How do you manage to get your foot in your mouth with your head stuck up your ass?


It's a full time job busting your all your lies...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's a full time job busting your all your lies...


Hmmmm....that's how you managed to stuck your foot in your mouth with your head in your ass?

You're a legend in your own mind...... you fat horses ass.

You f'n wanker, care to list these so called lies?


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I suck dick for money


Awwww, so angry, don't be so mad all the time, you can't help being confused by a State incentive to do business there and a Federal handout....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Awwww, so angry, don't be so mad all the time, you can't help being confused by a State incentive to do business there and a Federal handout....


You mistake disgust for anger....you conveniently ignored the next post you pathological piece of shit.


*SpaceX goes there—seeks government funds for deep space*
*Ideas: Vertical takeoff of rockets on the Moon. Cargo to Mars. Deep space comms.*
ERIC BERGER - 7/13/2017, 10:30 AM

https://arstechnica.com/science/201...kers-to-commercialize-deep-space-exploration/


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> you conveniently ignored the next post you pathological piece of shit.
> 
> 
> *SpaceX goes there—seeks government funds for deep space
> ...


How did I miss it, I commented on it.  My comment stands, of all the things our Gov. should be spending money on, Deep Space Exploration should be at the top and I fully support  that kind of spending.  Asking for funding for a good cause is not actually being given it, you understand that, right?

Me thinks you don't understand what it is you are posting...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> How did I miss it, I commented on it.  My comment stands, of all the things our Gov. should be spending money on, Deep Space Exploration should be at the top and I fully support  that kind of spending.  Asking for funding for a good cause is not actually being given it, you understand that, right?
> 
> Me thinks you don't understand what it is you are posting...


So, if you go to the welfare office and ask for welfare and they give it to you it's not actually being given?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> How did I miss it, I commented on it.  My comment stands, of all the things our Gov. should be spending money on, Deep Space Exploration should be at the top and I fully support  that kind of spending.  Asking for funding for a good cause is not actually being given it, you understand that, right?
> 
> Me thinks you don't understand what it is you are posting...


You edited/projected your weakness for dick sucking into my post and accused me of lying... again more of your projecting.
 I know you hear this often, you're a pathetic piece of shit & a fat ass coward.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, if you go to the welfare office and ask for welfare and they give it to you it's not actually being given?


SpaceX was one of many companies lobbying the Gov. to fund deep space exploration.  There is not much commercial use, so Gov. funding helps speed this type of thing where there are no actual markets yet.  The Apollo program was Gov. funded.  The original premise still stands, SpaceX is not the recipient of Gov. welfare.


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You edited/projected your weakness for dick sucking into my post and accused me of lying... again more of your projecting.
> I know you hear this often, you're a pathetic piece of shit & a fat ass coward.


LOL


----------



## Wez (Feb 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, if you go to the welfare office and ask for welfare and they give it to you it's not actually being given?


Also, it was asked for, in the form of an additional "COTS" like program, but not given.

https://www.nasa.gov/commercial-orbital-transportation-services-cots


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2018)

*RESIST WE MUTCH.
#RESIST movement sad to learn that anti-Trump group kept most of their money
Jazz ShawPosted at 6:01 pm on February 7, 2018







This is truly a heartbreaking tale. You should probably keep a tissue handy.

See Also: Obamacare enrollment down just 3% compared to last year

Out in California, one of many groups which have sprung up promising to help the left #RESIST Donald Trump has some questions to answer. The Democratic Coalition (which is a totally super, patriotic name) was promising in 2016 to bring in big dollars and channel them into “making sure Donald Trump was never elected president.” Last year, after that effort fell flat, they continued to fundraise, promising to fight President Trump at every turn. There’s a big audience out there with a healthy appetite for such action, so they quickly began accumulating quite a bit of cash, holding fundraisers which attracted some big names.

TRENDING:
The (mostly) unredacted Grassley/Graham referral is more damning of the DOJ than the Nunes memo 
There was just one little problem. It turns out that nearly all of the money they took in never went anywhere but into their own salaries and expenses. (Daily Beast)

The Democratic Coalition, one of the many new progressive-minded organizations to bloom in the age of anti-Trump fervor, brought in nearly half a million dollars last year. Its donors include Siddiqui, a pair of Hollywood television producers, a former Real Housewife of Miami, and a member of the U.S. Broadcasting Board of Governors. The vast majority of its funds, however, have come from people whose names don’t make it into Federal Election Commission disclosures: the small, “unitemized” donors who give $200 or less.

It’s what the group has done with its money—not how much it has brought in—that has raised eyebrows among other operatives.

The Democratic Coalition paid more than half of the money it raised last year to its employees or their consulting firms, according to Federal Election Commission records. [Coalition senior advisor Scott] Dworkin’s Bulldog Finance Group was the chief beneficiary, drawing more than $130,000 from The Democratic Coalition.

It wasn’t just Mr. Dworkin’s own firm sucking up the money. A lot of it, to the tune of $127,500 in legal fees, went into settling a libel suit they were fighting and paying off their own lawyers. Most of the rest went into paying the coalition staff their own salaries and covering the PAC’s expenses. In the end, only a trickle of the money ever actually made it into the hands of candidates or activists.

For their part, the Democratic Coalition claims that their particular organizational style and operations, “don’t lend themselves to the FEC’s periodic disclosure requirements.” If you don’t see them spending a lot of the money they raise, that’s because they do “a ton of work online” using social media to motivate the grassroots. In other words, it sounds like they spend a lot of time on Facebook and Twitter.

I’m sure you all feel terrible for the donors who sent them money and didn’t wind up doing much in the way of “resisting” for their generosity. But there’s a good lesson in here. Before you open up your checkbook, look into the background of the group asking you for donations. There are sites which track their performance and can tell you how much of the cash you give will actually go to the cause and how much will remain in their own pockets.

Tags:coalitionDonald Trumpdonors*


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> LOL


Still with the memes I see. I believe you were the one accusing others of posting memes and lacking content. Hmmm...


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How do you manage to get your foot in your mouth with your head stuck up your ass?





Sheriff Joe said:


> Practice.


*Wez has had lots of Practice.....*

*I wonder about him and the side affects of that " Generic " Indian elixir he takes.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's a full time job busting your all your lies...



*Look at the above sentence....Wow...he's having adverse reactions that's for sure !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

How did planned parenthood miss this little one in their quest for the perfect race?


Meet the new Gerber’s baby — the first ever with Down syndrome
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/02/07/meet-new-gerbers-baby-first-ever-downs-syndrome/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwidj9_xn5bZAhXmy4MKHWRBAMIQqUMILjAA&usg=AOvVaw1NJnS-Pa3w-s_TrJXardLb&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

*This sounds familiar, don't it?*

Strzok Texts: ‘I Hate Trump’ — Calls Republican Voters ‘Ignorant Hillbillys’
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/07/strzok-voters-ignorant-hillbillys/&ved=0ahUKEwiA343JppbZAhUF24MKHczOCKsQqUMIOjAE&usg=AOvVaw3LYxrpk_O_duaKxIZreQEv


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

When is the womens skating on anyway?
Openly Gay Olympian Won't Speak With VP Pence...at Least During the Games
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2018/02/08/openly-gay-olympian-refuses-to-speak-with-vp-pence-n2446271


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

I know this is ancient history,

*FBI informant: Russians routed big bucks to Clinton Foundation to grease skids for uranium monopoly*
Ed Morrissey Feb 08, 2018 8:41 AM
Top Pick





“I was speechless and angry in October 2010 when CFIUS approved the Uranium One sale to Rosatom


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this is ancient history,
> 
> *FBI informant: Russians routed big bucks to Clinton Foundation to grease skids for uranium monopoly*
> Ed Morrissey Feb 08, 2018 8:41 AM
> ...


http://money.cnn.com/2017/11/15/media/shepard-smith-fox-news-hillary-clinton-uranium-one/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He wasn’t haole.  Just a Hawaiian trapped in a white mans body.


We all came from the big island, the island of Africa.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's a full time job busting your all your lies...


You gotta hand to him though, like the Black Knight of Monty Python fame he doesn't quit, he just keeps trying and lying and trying and lying.  Limb by limb, moment to moment, sometimes with just one click 'poof' his whole days theory goes up in smoke . . . but he'll still come back a few days later and try and lie again.


----------



## Wez (Feb 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You gotta hand to him though, like the Black Knight of Monty Python fame he doesn't quit, he just keeps trying and lying and trying and lying.  Limb by limb, moment to moment, sometimes with just one click 'poof' his whole days theory goes up in smoke . . . but he'll still come back a few days later and try and lie again.


It feels like this in here:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all came from the big island, the island of Africa.


So I could be Kenyan too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

'In God We Trust:' Trump Delivers Message On Faith Before National Prayer Breakfast 
Politics | Saagar Enjeti


'Praise be to god'


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> It feels like this in here:


Use your words son.


----------



## Wez (Feb 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Use your words son.


Waste of time, this is a nutter lying cone of silence in here.  The meme's annoy you, so I pour them on...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

Happy Black History Month,
I am happy Obama, Lynch and Holder are History.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> Waste of time, this is a nutter lying cone of silence in here.  The meme's annoy you, so I pour them on...


Wez seriously? Nothing in here annoys me. You?  Honestly the hysteria by you & liked minded folks is beyond annoying.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Wez seriously? Nothing in here annoys me. You?  Honestly the hysteria by you & liked minded folks is beyond annoying.
> 
> Enjoy the day.


He can't help it Bear
Wizbag's narcissism forces him to pat himself on the back, place himself on a pedestal and to believe his own self importance.


----------



## Wez (Feb 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He can't help it Bear
> Wizbag's narcissism forces him to pat himself on the back, place himself on a pedestal and to believe his own self importance.


Lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'In God We Trust:' Trump Delivers Message On Faith Before National Prayer Breakfast
> Politics | Saagar Enjeti
> 
> 
> 'Praise be to god'


"I'm not sure why we are closing our eyes . . . but I sure hope and pray they don't find out what I'm so desperately trying to hiding, I wonder if it shows much?" ~ DJT


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol


Only you people think that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 8, 2018)

*Imagine Being Locked Up in Prison because of Bad Forensics*
How many more innocent Americans must be imprisoned before we get junk science out of the courtroom?
 
*by  Regan Hines *

In 1978, a cab driver was robbed and killed in front of his home. Police recovered a stocking mask near the scene of the crime and an FBI analyst testified that hairs found on the mask matched the hair of seventeen-year-old suspect Santae Tribble. He had half a dozen alibi witnesses, but the strength of this testimony and the prosecutor exaggerating that there was perhaps “one chance in ten million” that the hair could have belonged to anyone other than Tribble was enough for the jury to convict him of murder.

In 2012, DNA testing proved none of the hairs were Tribble’s, and one of the 13 hairs wasn’t even human but came from a dog. Sandra K. Levick, Tribble’s lawyer wrote, *“Such is the true state of hair microscopy, two FBI-trained analysts could not even distinguish human hairs from canine hairs.”*


----------



## Booter (Feb 8, 2018)

*Russians penetrated U.S. voter systems, says top U.S. official


Sheriff Joe said:



'In God We Trust:' Trump Delivers Message On Faith Before National Prayer Breakfast 
Politics | Saagar Enjeti
		
Click to expand...

*


Sheriff Joe said:


> **
> 
> *'Praise be to god'*



Good job using a "g" here, it's very appropriate given Trumps lack of religious orientation and his very clumsy public comments about Christianity. 
*1 Thessalonians 4:3-5 NIV *
*3* It is God’s will that you should be sanctified: that you should avoid sexual immorality;​*4* that each of you should learn to control your own body in a way that is holy and honorable,
*5* not in passionate lust like the pagans, who do not know God;


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 8, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Russians penetrated U.S. voter systems, says top U.S. official
> *
> Good job using a "g" here, it's very appropriate given Trumps lack of religious orientation and his very clumsy public comments about Christianity.
> *1 Thessalonians 4:3-5 NIV *
> ...


Nothing misleading about that headline haha.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Russians penetrated U.S. voter systems, says top U.S. official
> *
> Good job using a "g" here, it's very appropriate given Trumps lack of religious orientation and his very clumsy public comments about Christianity.
> *1 Thessalonians 4:3-5 NIV *
> ...


Sorry, I didn't right that.
You are still quite an emotional little girl today.
Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 8, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Russians penetrated U.S. voter systems, says top U.S. official*


sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry, I didn't right that.
> You are still quite an emotional little girl today.
> Do you want to talk about it?


Write, before all you scholars get to it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Write, before all you scholars get to it.


Don’t worry about those Suckers


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Imagine Being Locked Up in Prison because of Bad Forensics*
> How many more innocent Americans must be imprisoned before we get junk science out of the courtroom?
> 
> *by  Regan Hines *
> ...


Oh for Heaven's sake.  Is this just another anecdotal tragedy of injustice to prejudice further the court of public opinion in the US v. Donald J. Trump, et. al. case?

A tiny sliver of the justice system in this country, and far greater a percentage elsewhere, get it wrong, and innocent people are wrongly convicted for a variety of tragically connected series of errors by investigators, witness memories, forensic evidence, law enforcement errors and/or bias, known and unknown in the course of their collaborative effort to seek justice. 

Thankfully there is at least a recognition of the problem and organizations under supported to attempt to address them.

If he was convicted of murder, no "Innocents Project" would take on that mountain of forensically undisputed evidence pointing to him and him alone.  Civil Rights groups going after Fuhrman?  Oh yeah.  

Trump is the ancillary target of a Russian collision and conspiracy investigation initiated by and controlled by his own party.  Money laundering, emoluments, obstruction of justice, perjury all are on the big white board in Mueller's conference room.  Several high level four star general "volunteer" "baristas" have confessed, and given up extraordinary inside information to get time served sentencing deals.  

Your equating the OJ Dream Team tactics with Trump's NY mob lawyers' tactics only serves to reinforce the perception of Trump's culpability in at least one of the many high crimes and misdemeanors being investigated by lifetime Republican career prosecutors and investigators.  

The most memorably historic aspect of this constitutional drama will be the Supreme Court.  In 1974? it ruled 8-0 ordering the Nixon tapes be produced.  Well more than half those justices were deeply conservative, and/or appointed by Nixon.  I think at that point William Douglas and Thurgood Marshall were the only liberal lions.  But then the only litmus test was outstanding credentials as a lower court justice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

Pretty sad when you get right down to it,

Pelosi Set A 100-Year Record To Stand For Illegal Immigrants -- But Wouldn't Stand For American Unity 
Media | Justin Caruso
 Video

Who does she care about


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty sad when you get right down to it,
> 
> Pelosi Set A 100-Year Record To Stand For Illegal Immigrants -- But Wouldn't Stand For American Unity
> Media | Justin Caruso
> ...


She doesnt care about me, which, I know, ... its hard to believe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2018)

George W Bush is a douchebag, just like Jeb.

The Hill

George W. Bush on immigrants: 'We ought to say thank you and welcome them' | TheHill
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/372882-george-w-bush-on-immigrants-we-ought-to-say-thank-you-and-welcome?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiLv5q6-5fZAhUk4YMKHQdRB5sQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw2uogVk7U6ypPU5GJ16Iq8T&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2018)

Maybe she shouldn't be on the team,

*Team USA Olympian: I was “dishonorably” denied the privilege of carrying the flag due to a coin toss*
Allahpundit Feb 08, 2018 10:01 PM


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2018)

I love watching the olympics, seeing all this patriotism no matter what country they are from, but we need to keep this shit out of it.



Fox News Caves to Leftist Pressure, Pulls Their Own Editor's Op-Ed Decrying Identity Politics at Olympics
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/09/fox-news-caves-to-leftist-pressure-pulls-their-own-editors-op-ed-decrying-identity-politics-at-olympics/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjGxY_nqpvZAhUn0YMKHUlhDcIQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw2II--tvICSQ9ISv2yuxsrz


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2018)

Our Radicalized Media: A Clear And Present Danger
PEGGY RYAN
Most associate the term "radicalized" with ISIS.  But radical movements aren't limited to a religion.  A jihad is a crusade for a principle or belief ...
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/our_radicalized_media_a_clear_and_present_danger.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2018)

Turning schoolkids into Marxists
FEBRUARY 9, 2018
The "Black Lives Matter Week of Action in Schools" is indoctrination, not education. 
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/turning_school_kids_into_marxists.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe she shouldn't be on the team,
> 
> *Team USA Olympian: I was “dishonorably” denied the privilege of carrying the flag due to a coin toss*
> Allahpundit Feb 08, 2018 10:01 PM


What a bitch.


Team USA skater skips Olympics opener after losing flagbearer coin toss
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2018/02/10/team-usa-skater-skips-olympics-opener-after-losing-flagbearer-coin-toss.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwihwOfBsZvZAhWH6YMKHdkSA_wQqUMIQzAH&usg=AOvVaw129dYNNbP-BD_jU3wnbNA5


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 10, 2018)

*Former Narcotics Detective Blows Whistle on the Justice System*
This former New York detective shines a light on the darkness of our criminally unjust justice system.

If you want to support the drugs, guns, and prostitution-financed gangs, keep voting for the prohibition laws of the drug war, gun war, and prostitution war. If you want to support monopolistic corporations, medical cartels, and empower bigotry or discrimination by making it go underground, keep voting for authoritarian criminal regulations that ravage our society's economic fitness and opportunity.

If you want a justice system that prevents and solves violent crime, stop voting for the enforcement of victimless crime laws. Detective Baeza's example models a path towards such a system of true justice.

Only when we can see the eyes and hear the voices of the victims of our state system — both the ones left without justice for rape, assault, and murder because of victimless crime laws and the ones we violently dehumanize for nonviolent behavior — can we begin to heal the criminal pathology that plagues our society. 

Only when we see the sacredness of the individual and the barbaric baseness of hitting and stealing from nonviolent persons to get our way will we be able to claim our birthright of prosperity and order. Only when we sacrifice our fear of our neighbors' freedoms rather than violently sacrifice our neighbors, will we know what it means to be free.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 10, 2018)

The hope for the future of the United States is with freedom, not better leaders--L. Reed


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> George W Bush is a douchebag, just like Jeb.
> 
> The Hill
> 
> ...


Easy Joey....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Easy Joey....


You maybe right, I don't want anyone misunderstanding me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2018)

REVEALED: Three Democrats Attended Private Dinner With Iran’s President And Louis Farrakhan
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/09/three-democrats-rouhani-louis-farrakhan/&ved=0ahUKEwj60uCtgJ7ZAhWq7IMKHd2hBgUQqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw0DSbXcs_3Mi7TJavX3C9p6


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2018)

MANHUNT: DACA Recipient Wanted For Murder In Texas
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/26993/manhunt-daca-recipient-wanted-murder-texas-police-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiw6NGPgZ7ZAhVs3IMKHVwXAV4QqUMILjAA&usg=AOvVaw1KkuQB11MKvSRoX1blY9VI&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2018)

POLICE: Illegal Immigrant Dismembered Man, Stuffed Body In Suitcase
18 hours ago


POLICE: Illegal Immigrant Dismembered Man, Stuffed Body In Suitcase
18 hours ago


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2018)

Barack the Brick-Thrower
JEANNIE DEANGELIS
It was Barack Obama's friend and former chief campaign strategist, David Axelrod, who confessed to NPR that community organizers in Chicago would thro...
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/barack_the_brick_thrower.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2018)

Why elites love 'diversity' and why it is so dangerous for everyone else
FEBRUARY 11, 2018
Beyond the naked self-interest of new voters or cheap labor, elites "celebrate diversity" in order to meet their own psychological needs and re-enact ...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/why_elites_love_diversity_and_why_it_is_so_dangerous_for_everyone_else.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2018)

Flush with pallets of cash from Obama, Iran is taking aim at Israel
FEBRUARY 11, 2018
With an Iranian attack-drone shot down in Israel and Israel retaliatory attacks in Syria, Iran is positioning itself for war with Israel, and its ruli...
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/flush_with_pallets_of_cash_from_obama_iran_is_taking_aim_at_israel.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why elites love 'diversity' and why it is so dangerous for everyone else
> FEBRUARY 11, 2018
> Beyond the naked self-interest of new voters or cheap labor, elites "celebrate diversity" in order to meet their own psychological needs and re-enact ...
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/why_elites_love_diversity_and_why_it_is_so_dangerous_for_everyone_else.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty sad when you get right down to it,
> 
> Pelosi Set A 100-Year Record To Stand For Illegal Immigrants -- But Wouldn't Stand For American Unity
> Media | Justin Caruso
> ...


The Democrats nightmare...... an educated & informed "Dreamer".

A Mexican native whose mother brought him to America at age 1 said President Trump has shown "leadership and compassion" toward DACA recipients like himself, while Democrats have conversely used them as "pawns."

Hilario Yanez, who goes by Eli, said Trump showed courage to tackle the illegal immigration issue comprehensively during his first year in office.

"Here's a guy who wants to provide a pathway to citizenship for myself and really make a difference in my life," he said, adding that if the president believes a border wall is necessary for national security, then he would support it.

"I think it’s time for people who want to come to the United States to focus... on skills so [they] contribute to the American economy right way," Yanez, who was born in Tampico, Tamaulipas said.

Yanez said top Democrats have "no clear message" on immigration policy, other than to "us[e] us as pawns."

"They never should have shut down the government over DACA," he said, mentioning Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) and Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) by name. "There is plenty of time on the table to fix this. March 5 is the deadline."

Yanez said he gets "goosebumps" when he hears the "Star-Spangled Banner" and said he would never take a knee like some athletes have, and declared a willingness to serve in the armed forces if asked.

http://insider.foxnews.com/2018/02/10/dreamer-rips-democrats-praises-donald-trump-eli-yanez-came-mexico-child


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> REVEALED: Three Democrats Attended Private Dinner With Iran’s President And Louis Farrakhan
> 1 day ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/02/09/three-democrats-rouhani-louis-farrakhan/&ved=0ahUKEwj60uCtgJ7ZAhWq7IMKHd2hBgUQqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw0DSbXcs_3Mi7TJavX3C9p6


Can we have a show of hands from anyone who is surprised?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2018)

Hope you libs are happy,



Mexican woman trying to cross into US falls off cliff, breaking spine
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/02/11/mexican-woman-trying-to-cross-into-us-falls-off-cliff-breaking-spine.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjitIOGkZ_ZAhUD7IMKHduRBa0QqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw0ZevDuO-a_FwwrbVEDqw6B&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2018)

Finally,

DOCUMENTARY: No-Whites-Allowed Retreat...
http://dailycaller.com/2018/02/10/vice-white-people-passports/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Finally,
> 
> DOCUMENTARY: No-Whites-Allowed Retreat...
> http://dailycaller.com/2018/02/10/vice-white-people-passports/


So full of shit.  Wonder why she didn't start the same retereat in Africa if she just wants to be with black people?  In the Congo maybe.  Lots of black people there to go with her entrepeneurial spirit.  She probably thinks she's better than those black people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So full of shit.  Wonder why she didn't start the same retereat in Africa if she just wants to be with black people?  In the Congo maybe.  Lots of black people there to go with her entrepeneurial spirit.  She probably thinks she's better than those black people.


A liberal eliteist? 
Nah.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So full of shit.  Wonder why she didn't start the same retereat in Africa if she just wants to be with black people?  In the Congo maybe.  Lots of black people there to go with her entrepeneurial spirit.  She probably thinks she's better than those black people.


She just wants to complain.
She has no desire to actually get with the program.
I'll pitch in on a one way ticket to the Congo for her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2018)

Stuck on Stupid
DAVID PRENTICE
Ask an Obama supporter for three things he accomplished in his life that would make him a qualified and good president of the most powerful nation on ...

http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/stuck_on_stupid.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2018)

Would it surprise you to learn that there is not just one or two but dozens of studies examining the psychological effects of enforcing the law against illegal aliens? Apparently, enforcing immigration law causes all kinds of stress on illegal aliens and their families; it makes them anxious, depressed, and, according to one study, victims of post traumatic stress disorder.







http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/study_immigration_enforcement_causes_ptsd.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2018)

*Trump better quit fucking around,

White House quietly working on immigration compromise
FEBRUARY 11, 2018
But are Democrats interested in any reform legislation at all?

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/white_house_quietly_working_on_immigration_compromise.html*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2018)

The Liberal Problem in America Philip AhlrichLiberalism is a mythos of political narratives in which the settled laws of human nature do not apply, allowing for an infinite range of social theories to flourish and multiply unconnected to reality.  More


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 12, 2018)

Instant Karma.....
*Suspected poacher mauled to death by lions in South African reserve, reports say*
article: 
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/02/12/suspected-poacher-mauled-to-death-by-lions-in-south-african-reserve-reports-say.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2018)

AFL-CIO Unions Prod Employers to Hide Illegal Migrants


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Instant Karma.....
> *Suspected poacher mauled to death by lions in South African reserve, reports say*
> article:
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/02/12/suspected-poacher-mauled-to-death-by-lions-in-south-african-reserve-reports-say.html


What a way to go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2018)

Someone needs to be fired.






*Michelle Obama Portrait Disaster!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Finally,
> 
> DOCUMENTARY: No-Whites-Allowed Retreat...
> http://dailycaller.com/2018/02/10/vice-white-people-passports/


*I have to ask.....*

*Is she Black or White ?*

*Remember that Rachel lady .....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2018)

*10 DAYS WITHOUT MURDER IN BALTIMORE!*

The Trump effect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I have to ask.....*
> 
> *Is she Black or White ?*
> 
> *Remember that Rachel lady .....*


I am assuming.
That Rachel lady sure made a fool out of that organization.


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 162370, member: 1585"

Someone needs to be fired.






*Michelle Obama Portrait Disaster!*

/QUOTE



*When they unveiled that this morning on C-SPAN I about spit up my Coffee.....

That's Baltimore Street Art all right.... nothing more.

" Emperors New Clothes " is the perfect comparison ..... *







*Where was Joe Wilson to speak the TRUTH to the Audience !!!!*


----------



## Wez (Feb 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Imagine Being Locked Up in Prison because of Bad Forensics*
> How many more innocent Americans must be imprisoned before we get junk science out of the courtroom?


Congrats, you just stumbled upon the case against the death penalty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2018)

Wez said:


> Congrats, you just stumbled upon the case against the death penalty.


Like always, he'll never see the irony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 162370, member: 1585"
> 
> Someone needs to be fired.
> 
> ...


I am no big fan of Mrs Obama, but this is horrible.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am no big fan of Mrs Obama, but this is horrible.


It really is mediocre at best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2018)

Old ...............................................................................................New


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like always, he'll never see the irony.


Irony? No Duck, it's a tragedy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Irony? No Duck, it's a tragedy.


The irony of his own stupidity . . . and now yours as well.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The irony of his own stupidity . . . and now yours as well.


How ironic you calling someone stupid...
The Santa Ana winds stopped blowing this afternoon....muahahahahahahaaaaa.... you dumb ass.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How ironic you calling someone stupid...
> The Santa Ana winds stopped blowing this afternoon....muahahahahahahaaaaa.... you dumb ass.....


Point being?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being?



You're an idiot..
_
"Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you." Daffy Duck_



From the LA TIMES:


CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*Santa Anas may join the parade*
December 31, 2007 | Scott Gold, Times Staff Writer
The Rose Parade and the Rose Bowl have long served as Southern California's annual infomercials, as millions of people around the world gather around their television sets to marvel at the floats and the football -- but also to wonder how it could possibly be so darn sunny in the middle of the winter. This year, though, the parade and the game could feature another trademark of Southern California weather: Santa Ana winds.


CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*Red-flag fire danger lurks under blue skies in Los Angeles*
January 11, 2009 | Hector Becerra
Santa Ana winds left Southern California skies sunny and blue Saturday but kept firefighting strike teams on the lookout for any hint of fire as brush-covered hillsides quickly dried out in rising temperatures. No major brush fires were reported in the region by Saturday night. A red-flag warning issued by the National Weather Service for Los Angeles and Ventura counties is expected to persist until about 4 p.m. today, when temperatures are expected to reach the low 80s in some places.


CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*Word for the Week: Warm : Santa Ana Winds and Sunny Skies Are Expected to Stick Around*
February 25, 1992 | KRISTINA LINDGREN and AJOWA N. IFATEYO, TIMES STAFF WRITERS
Dig out a few more warm-weather clothes, because balmy temperatures and sunny skies are expected to dominate Orange County this week. Unseasonably warm winds blowing from the northeast continued to push moist marine air out to sea Monday, meteorologists said. That allowed the mercury to climb to 87 degrees in Santa Ana, which shared the mantle as the nation's hot spot. But the warm Santa Ana winds that had raked the Southland with gusts to nearly 60 m.p.h.


CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*3 Die as 75 M.P.H. Santa Ana Winds Bowl Over Trucks*
January 8, 1986 | SEBASTIAN DORTCH and JERRY BELCHER, Times Staff Writers
Two Florida men were killed Tuesday when 75 m.p.h. Santa Ana winds overturned their tractor-trailer truck on Interstate 8, 40 miles east of San Diego. Another driver was killed in Riverside County when the wind slammed his twin-trailer truck into a guard rail on Interstate 15 east of Ontario. The California Highway Patrol reported that six other vehicles were also bowled over by high winds roaring out of the desert in Southern California.



CALIFORNIA | LOCAL
*86--L.A. Record Set With Aid of Santa Ana Winds*
February 7, 1987
As might have been suspected, the temperature set a record in Los Angeles Civic Center on Friday, reaching 86 degrees as hot Santa Ana winds whipped down out of the deserts. The previous maximum reading for Feb. 6 was 34 years ago, when it was 84. Winds were strong below the canyons. Some gusts in the Tehachapis and around the mountains of San Diego County were 60 m.p.h. Wind advisories were also issued for many other Southland mountain areas, where gusts were 20 to 40 m.p.h.

more articles:
http://articles.latimes.com/keyword/santa-ana-winds


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're an idiot..
> _
> "Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you." Daffy Duck_
> 
> ...


Again, point being?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, point being?


Glad you asked.
You're a fucking moron...trying so hard to be relevant, but you're just flat out wrong....typical Duck shit.
_"Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you."_

February 7, 1987
As might have been suspected, the temperature set a record in Los Angeles Civic Center on Friday, reaching 86 degrees as hot Santa Ana winds whipped down out of the deserts. The previous maximum reading for Feb. 6 was 34 years ago, when it was 84. Winds were strong below the canyons. S*ome gusts in the Tehachapis and around the mountains of San Diego County were 60 m.p.h*. Wind advisories were also issued for many other Southland mountain areas, where gusts were 20 to 40 m.p.h.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Glad you asked.
> You're a fucking moron...trying so hard to be relevant, but you're just flat out wrong....typical Duck shit.
> _"Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you."_
> 
> ...


Not helping . . . try again.


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Old ...............................................................................................New



*Ok....you posted two photos.....care to elaborate ?*

*Oh that's right ...Rat regurgitated again....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ok....you posted two photos.....care to elaborate ?*
> 
> *Oh that's right ...Rat regurgitated again....*


You really are a nono-nothing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 13, 2018)

10 words in two post.  Way to go I'ole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2018)

This is what I'm talkinbout,
*Senator Ted Cruz (R-TX) cast the lone vote against bringing a House bill to the Senate floor to being the debate on immigration reform. Senators voted 97-1 in favor of moving the bill forward for discussion.*
Senator Cruz took the stand based on a long-held belief that there should not be a pathway to citizenship for illegal immigrants. Cruz’ spokesperson, Catherine Frazier told The Hill that the senator “believes it would be a serious mistake for Congress to pass legislation that grants a path to citizenship for those here illegally.”


“Such a policy is inconsistent with the promises that he and Republicans have made to the voters, and is in fact further to the left of President Obama’s position,” Frazier explained.

Despite Cruz’ vote on principle, the House bill which will be used as a vehicle for Senate debate will move forward. Debate is expected to begin on Tuesday


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2018)

Maybe it's time to take a look at lifetime appointments.
This just might disqualify her from ruling on some issues,

*WATCH: Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg Takes Long Pauses In Embarrassing CNN Interview *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2018)

*US jet destroys Russian battle tank in 'self defense' in Syria...** 
*
_*Strikes Kill Scores of Russia Fighters?*_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, point being?


You're making the point for me and removing all doubt.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not helping . . . try again.


You claim in your 57 years Santa Ana winds haven't blown in January...well they have it's a common occurrence.
You're either a bald face liar or a fuckin moron.
I think you're the later and you do nothing to dissuade that thinking.
Ramble Duck Ramble


----------



## Torros (Feb 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, point being?


Are you really this slow?


----------



## Torros (Feb 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You claim in your 57 years Santa Ana winds haven't blown in January...well they have it's a common occurrence.
> You're either a bald face liar or a fuckin moron.
> I think you're the later and you do nothing to dissuade that thinking.
> Ramble Duck Ramble


The clowns post stop making any sense about a year or so ago. But I get a good laugh when I check the forum.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a nono-nothing.



*You only got three....there's room for one more....Go on...*


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *US jet destroys Russian battle tank in 'self defense' in Syria...**
> *
> _*Strikes Kill Scores of Russia Fighters?*_



*I do believe that is what Sen Tom Cotton was referencing and made the panel smirk.....*
*The Democrats were left with blanks stares and perplexed ....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

This is bullshit,
WATCH: Sen. Tom Cotton Explains Why The GOP Immigration Bill Is The Best Path Forward By Frank Camp


----------



## Booter (Feb 14, 2018)

Congratulations to Chloe Kim!   A great American success story!

Chloe Kim's Korean-American dad calls her the ‘American dream'

https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/columnist/nancy-armour/2018/02/13/chloe-kim-goes-typical-teenager-snowboarding-superstar-2018-winter-olympics/332253002/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

*NC Police: Illegal Alien Hits Ambulance, Kills Toddler Inside*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

Finally! Unions organizing campaign workers, but only for Democrats - 2/14/18 February 14, 2018Alinsky works for us now.  Rule Number Four: "Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules."  Only this time, the enemy is forcing itself. More


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

Our mailbox was vandalized.  It's one of those that serves the block and sits at the end of the block. It's been about a month now so when I went to the Post Office to retrieve my mail I asked when they were going to repair it. They told me it was my responsibility.  I never knew that I owned a mailbox that was not on my property.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Our mailbox was vandalized.  It's one of those that serves the block and sits at the end of the block. It's been about a month now so when I went to the Post Office to retrieve my mail I asked when they were going to repair it. They told me it was my responsibility.  I never knew that I owned a mailbox that was not on my property.


I'm guessing that they said it is "your responsibility", and you forgot that "your" can be plural.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm guessing that they said it is "your responsibility", and you forgot that "your" can be plural.


No.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Our mailbox was vandalized.  It's one of those that serves the block and sits at the end of the block. It's been about a month now so when I went to the Post Office to retrieve my mail I asked when they were going to repair it. They told me it was my responsibility.  I never knew that I owned a mailbox that was not on my property.



*Post Office is so antiquated .....*

*Speaking of Mailboxes ....*

*Here's a few humorous ones !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Trojan Horses: 3 Liberal Policies that Secretly Push Open Borders
RUSS MCSWAIN
Examine Democrat policy positions closely, and a theme starts to emerge.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/trojan_horses_3_liberal_policies_that_secretly_push_open_borders.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Illegal immigrants warned about Florida travel as arrests soar...
https://www.yahoo.com/news/immigrants-warned-florida-travel-arrests-soar-184604124.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Sweeps in southern Cal...
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-ice-raids-20180213-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Our mailbox was vandalized.  It's one of those that serves the block and sits at the end of the block. It's been about a month now so when I went to the Post Office to retrieve my mail I asked when they were going to repair it. They told me it was my responsibility.  I never knew that I owned a mailbox that was not on my property.


Congratulations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

The Democrat program: Insanity, malice, and ignorance - 2/15/18 February 15, 2018As a party, the Dems have descended into insanity. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Here We Go: The Four Immigration Proposals the Senate is Poised to Consider Today
Guy Benson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

Future & Current Illegals Get Amnesty Via Bill Backed By Schumer, 8 GOP Senators


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2018)

*ICE Makes 100+ Arrests In SoCal, Says Los Angeles 'Uncooperative'*
*“Uncooperative Jurisdictions”*





Spencer Platt / Staff / Getty Images





ByPaul Bois
@PaulBois39
February 15, 2018
3.5k views
Federal Immigration officials arrested at least 100 illegal immigrants this week as part of a sting operation that began on Wednesday, reports the San Gabriel Valley Tribune.

On Wednesday, U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) officials said the operation targeted “individuals who pose a threat to national security, public safety and border security.”

“This means that, ideally, we are working with local police and county jails to identify public safety threats in their custody, who are also in the country illegally, for deportation,” ICE officials said in a statement.

The City of Los Angeles has done little to help carry out their mission, being that it fancies itself an illegal "sanctuary city," which goes as far as to bar police from checking a criminal's immigration status upon arrest. ICE officials said such “uncooperative jurisdictions” have made their jobs harder, forcing them to “focus additional resources to conduct at-large arrests in the community, putting officers, the general public and the aliens at risk and increasing the incidents of collateral arrests.”

In retaliation for the lack of cooperation, ICE officials will no longer follow priority criteria for arrests, so “all of those in violation of the immigration laws may be subject to immigration arrest, detention and, if found removable by final order, removal from the United States.”

Since Sunday, more than 100 illegals were arrested in seven different Southern California counties. ICE officials hope another 300 will be added to the count by the time the operation finishes. Speaking with The Wall Street Journal, ICE officials said those detained have serious crimes on their record or suspected of serious crimes.

The operations were conducted in Southern California, including Los Angeles, Orange, Riverside, San Bernardino, Ventura, Santa Barbara, and San Luis Obispo counties.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You claim in your 57 years Santa Ana winds haven't blown in January...well they have it's a common occurrence.
> You're either a bald face liar or a fuckin moron.
> I think you're the later and you do nothing to dissuade that thinking.
> Ramble Duck Ramble


Read what my original post stated, it's not what you wrote above. But you can ride your false narrative all you like, you seem to enjoy living in a made up world.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Our mailbox was vandalized.  It's one of those that serves the block and sits at the end of the block. It's been about a month now so when I went to the Post Office to retrieve my mail I asked when they were going to repair it. They told me it was my responsibility.  I never knew that I owned a mailbox that was not on my property.


Somebody popped the lock out of mine, but we never let the mail sit in our box past dark.
I caught a guy in the middle of the night opening mailboxes on my street a few years back. He was driving a Prius. lol.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read what my original post stated, it's not what you wrote above. But you can ride your false narrative all you like, you seem to enjoy living in a made up world.





Ricky Fandango said:


> The climate change today is magnificent.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't remember any santa ana's in late January in my almost 57 years here . . . but of course you know more than me (and the scientists), just ask you.


You are a lying fucking moron...
You posted the above regarding not remembering any santa ana's on January 28th
Under the Climate and Weather thread, page 355, post #7098 responding to Ricky Fandango post above.....


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are a lying fucking moron...
> You posted the above regarding not remembering any santa ana's on January 28th
> Under the Climate and Weather thread, page 355, post #7098 responding to Ricky Fandango post above.....


None of these pussies remember shit that they type. Reactionary terds that are so anxious to prove they're smarter... fun to watch them get called on it though.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read what my original post stated, it's not what you wrote above. But you can ride your false narrative all you like, you seem to enjoy living in a made up world.


Still waiting for you to point out all your "parody" post..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah, right.

With McCain retreat, some look to Romney to carry traditional Republican torch...
https://www.washingtonpost.com/powerpost/with-mccains-retreat-some-turn-to-romney-to-carry-his-torch/2018/02/15/2ddcb14e-11c3-11e8-9570-29c9830535e5_story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Justice Thomas Decries Victimhood Culture In Rare Public Remarks...
http://dailycaller.com/2018/02/15/clarence-thomas-decries-victimhood/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2018)

Divisive Democrats, United by Hate
PETER LEMISKA
Blinded by their own hatred, liberals can't see that they, not Donald Trump, are responsible for the deep division in the country. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/divisive_democrats_united_by_hate.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2018)

Let's have a contest to see if we can guess what kind of people committed this crime.

Mall of America stabber sentenced to 15 years for attack - AP News - Breaking News
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/us/2018/02/17/mall-of-america-stabber-sentenced-to-15-years-for-attack-n2450495?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj9hYjLrq3ZAhUl04MKHVfDBx0QqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw01hd4yOF-iO4hWEm5QfG6q


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2018)

*YUGE,
Justice Kennedy Retirement Rumors Sweep DC... *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *YUGE,
> Justice Kennedy Retirement Rumors Sweep DC... *


We gonna get another one.
Kennedy has always had his feet on both sides of the track, staring at the headlight of the approaching train.
Hopefully Ginsberg takes her last nap before she craps herself on the court, and we get three conservatives by the end of Trump's first term.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We gonna get another one.
> Kennedy has always had his feet on both sides of the track, staring at the headlight of the approaching train.
> Hopefully Ginsberg takes her last nap before she craps herself on the court, and we get three conservatives by the end of Trump's first term.


That's gonna leave a mark, can you imagine the snowflakes in here?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 19, 2018)

*'SPOILED!': Twitter ROASTS U.S. Olympic Skiers After They Bail Out Of Team Competition*
*America's top skiers say they won't participate because there's no chance of winning a medal.*





Alexis Boichard/Agence Zoom/Getty Images
ByEmily Zanotti
February 19, 2018
36.7k views
Twitter users are roasting the U.S. Olympic ski team after stars Lindsey Vonn, Ted Ligety, and Mikaela Shiffrin have refused to participate in a team event scheduled for the last day of Olympic competition because — as Vonn reportedly put it — there was no chance the team was going to medal.

Shifferin, Vonn, and Ligety were each dispatched to the Olympics with high hopes of achievement for the United States's team, but aside from Shifferin's single gold medal in the first women's giant slalom event, the three skiers have had difficulty rising above fifth place. Both Vonn and Ligety performed well below expectations in their events.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

The Feminist Delusion of Toxic Masculinity
SPIKE HAMPSON
What the modern-day woman needs to understand is that a "toxic" man is the only kind who can protect her.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/the_feminist_delusion_of_toxic_masculinity.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Must read

Mimicking Stalin
FEBRUARY 20, 2018
The Democrats learned their lessons well.


A story was told in the U.S.S.R. about how Joseph Stalin used a bird to demonstrate political control to his underlings. It goes like this:

Stalin was meeting with two young comrades and instructing them on the use of power. For this, he had three birds brought into the meeting room. Stalin said, "Both of you take a bird. Now imagine that the bird in your hand is the people. How would you control them?" Pyotr went first. He took the bird and closed his hand so tightly around the bird that he crushed the poor thing to death. "Too crude," said Stalin with a scowl.

Next was Ivan's turn. Trying not to repeat Pyotr's mishap, Ivan was careful to hold his bird loosely, so loosely in fact that the bird wiggled out of his grasp and flew off. Stalin frowned again.

Taking the third bird, Stalin held it and slowly and methodically pull out one feather after another until the bird was completely naked and shivering in his hand. As Pyotr and Ivan looked upon the hapless creature, Stalin said to them, "See, the bird is now grateful for the warmth of my hand. That is the lesson."

Is this not the approach the Democratic Party takes to the middle class? They dare not crush it. If they did, they themselves would starve -- who else in America provides the food, the health services, the utilities, the first responders, the transportation needs, and the defense of the country but the middle class? It isn't Ivy Leaguers. And it sure isn't the Democratic constituency of immigrants that have been flooding in. 

Nor do the Democrats try to hold the middle class too loosely least it escapes their grasp. If that were to happen, the Democratic Party, as it is now constructed, would be obsolete overnight. An independent, free-flying citizenry is a nightmare for Nancy Pelosi, Chuck Schumer, and the rest of their party with no exception that comes to mind.










https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/russian_contractors_in_syria_test_us_and_rebel_forces__and_lose_big.html

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/why_arent_the_media_and_other_democrats_angry_at_fbi_for_not_doing_their_jobs_instead_of_at_trump_for_tweeting_about_it.html


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/violent_crime_in_chicago_loop_up_97_but_mayor_rahm_cuts_the_number_of_cops_there.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

Tucker Slams Media's 'Patronizing' Double Standard On Maxine Waters
Politics | Peter Hasson
 Video

'They have so low expectations for her that...


----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tucker Slams Media's 'Patronizing' Double Standard On Maxine Waters
> Politics | Peter Hasson
> Video
> 
> 'They have so low expectations for her that...


I was looking forward to my Maxine Waters fix this morning, so thanks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I was looking forward to my Maxine Waters fix this morning, so thanks.


She's quarterback for your team.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

In case you missed it, pocahontas II in all her glory, she'll do just fine.


*Dem Sen. Kamala Harris Says ‘We Cannot Tolerate A Society’ In Which ‘Our Babies Are Being Slaughtered’ *
By Frank Camp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

*Deleting E-mails is a crime?*

Mueller Unveils New Charges in Russia Probe...
Attorney Accused of Making False Statements...
Deleted Emails...


----------



## xav10 (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Deleting E-mails is a crime?*
> 
> Mueller Unveils New Charges in Russia Probe...
> Attorney Accused of Making False Statements...
> Deleted Emails...


You should join Iz and Ricky as the tribunal. You guys have a lot of legal opinions. Poor Mueller awaits your judgment.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2018)

*Make sure to watch this brilliant constitutional conservative this weekend.*



*WEEKEND: Mark Levin Launching FOX Show...*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2018)

*When Liberals watch Conservative shows....*
*This happens..... !*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Make sure to watch this brilliant constitutional conservative this weekend.*
> 
> 
> 
> *WEEKEND: Mark Levin Launching FOX Show...*


Stable genius.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Breitbart London@BreitbartLondon

Nine in Ten ‘Underage’ Moroccans in Sweden Caught Lying About Their Age http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/01/23/nine-10-underage-moroccan-sweden-lying-age/ …

10:00 AM - Jan 23, 2018

*Nine in Ten 'Underage' Moroccans in Sweden Caught Lying About Their Age*
Fingerprint data reveals that 90 per cent of "underage" Moroccan asylum seekers in Sweden are actually adults.

breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2018)

nononono said:


>


You truly are a fascist . . . I know, you have no idea what that truly means. Has it been so long now and people have forgotten all the failed attempts of such actions? Now that kind of thing is surfacing in North America and other places around the world? Do we really want the dumbasses to have their moment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Three African Men Arrested for Cannibalism in Paris Suburb
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/02/21/three-african-men-arrested-cannibalism-migrant-heavy-paris-suburb/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiH0OLik7fZAhUpj1QKHaFSCY8QqUMIRjAI&usg=AOvVaw28wlOMYegENj9Ydta6bFGO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You truly are a fascist . . . I know, you have no idea what that truly means. Has it been so long now and people have forgotten all the failed attempts of such actions? Now that kind of thing is surfacing in North America and other places around the world? Do we really want the dumbasses to have their moment?


Just goes to show what a true dumbass you really are, seems you are the only one that doesn't know it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

*SINKING SHIP: CNN Falls Below The Hallmark Channel In Prime Time...*

Cable news viewers are abandoning CNN in droves. Their 24/7 anti-Trump programming policy isn't working out so well, it seems. Even the Hallmark Channel is beating them in some areas. How...
americanlookout.com


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *SINKING SHIP: CNN Falls Below The Hallmark Channel In Prime Time...*
> 
> Cable news viewers are abandoning CNN in droves. Their 24/7 anti-Trump programming policy isn't working out so well, it seems. Even the Hallmark Channel is beating them in some areas. How...
> americanlookout.com


Fake news

http://www.adweek.com/tvnewser/january-2018-ratings-cnn-has-third-best-january-in-network-history-but-finishes-no-3-in-prime-time/356291


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Fake news


Exactly, that's why they are going under.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Fake news
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/tvnewser/january-2018-ratings-cnn-has-third-best-january-in-network-history-but-finishes-no-3-in-prime-time/356291


Check the dates, crybaby.


----------



## Wez (Feb 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Check the dates, crybaby.


Nah, it's obviously fake idiot.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *SINKING SHIP: CNN Falls Below The Hallmark Channel In Prime Time...*
> 
> Cable news viewers are abandoning CNN in droves. Their 24/7 anti-Trump programming policy isn't working out so well, it seems. Even the Hallmark Channel is beating them in some areas. How...
> americanlookout.com


Americanlookout.com?  Breitbart wannabe.

Sucker.


----------



## Booter (Feb 21, 2018)

From https://jspp.psychopen.eu/article/view/750/html:

No one factor describes Trump’s supporters. But an array of factors – many of them reflecting five major social psychological phenomena can help to account for this extraordinary political event: authoritarianism, social dominance orientation, prejudice, relative deprivation, and intergroup contact. 

All five of these tightly interconnected phenomena – authoritarianism, social dominance, prejudice, lack of intergroup contact and relative deprivation – make people vulnerable to an intense sense of threat. Authoritarian leaders have long understood that they can attract followers by enhancing the perception of dangerous threats to the society and offering simple solutions (Mols & Jetten, 2016). Sometimes the threats are real (Hitler with massive Weimar inflation), but often they are imagined (Trump with patently false claims of a declining economy, massive voter fraud, enormously increased crime, and unvetted immigration). With a background of genuine terrorist threats, Mideast conflict, and a recent great recession, even imagined threats seem plausible – especially to citizens who are already easily threatened and who have witnessed rapid change in their localities.

Authoritarianism and social dominance attitudes have been routinely found to correlate significantly with far-right voting in nations throughout Europe. These voters share with Trump supporters similar views of women, minorities, immigrants, and free-market economics. Three major Populist-like grievances of Europe’s far-right arise from economic changes, political elitism and immigration – with immigration the most intense issue (Ivarsflaten, 2008). American research suggests that the same can be said about the Trump movement.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> From https://jspp.psychopen.eu/article/view/750/html:
> 
> No one factor describes Trump’s supporters. But an array of factors – many of them reflecting five major social psychological phenomena can help to account for this extraordinary political event: authoritarianism, social dominance orientation, prejudice, relative deprivation, and intergroup contact.
> 
> ...


Hilarious


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You truly are a fascist . . . I know, you have no idea what that truly means. Has it been so long now and people have forgotten all the failed attempts of such actions? Now that kind of thing is surfacing in North America and other places around the world? Do we really want the dumbasses to have their moment?










*You should have gone to College and " studied " something.....*
*Your Brain wouldn't hurt so.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Americanlookout.com?  Breitbart wannabe.
> 
> Sucker.


*Thief !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> From https://jspp.psychopen.eu/article/view/750/html:
> 
> No one factor describes Trump’s supporters. But an array of factors – many of them reflecting five major social psychological phenomena can help to account for this extraordinary political event: authoritarianism, social dominance orientation, prejudice, relative deprivation, and intergroup contact.
> 
> ...


Yes, authotitarians are always pro religion and pro gun, you dick.
Learn something today.
*Tucker: Our ruling class is authoritarian, not Trump | Fox News Video*
▶
video.foxnews.com/v/5736848325001/
2 days ago


----------



## Booter (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, authotitarians are always pro religion and pro gun, you dick.
> Learn something today.
> *Tucker: Our ruling class is authoritarian, not Trump | Fox News Video*
> View attachment 2090▶
> ...


You watch Fox News, you listen and they tell you what to think - it's really a great deal for you.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> From https://jspp.psychopen.eu/article/view/750/html:
> 
> No one factor describes Trump’s supporters. But an array of factors – many of them reflecting five major social psychological phenomena can help to account for this extraordinary political event: authoritarianism, social dominance orientation, prejudice, relative deprivation, and intergroup contact.
> 
> ...


My Republican friends are literally scared to walk the streets in some areas of LA during soccer tournaments, etc. They suffer from the “lack of intergroup contact” that is mentioned and they have been brainwashed by their right-wing media.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My Republican friends are literally scared to walk the streets in some areas of LA during soccer tournaments, etc. They suffer from the “lack of intergroup contact” that is mentioned and they have been brainwashed by their right-wing media.


Muahahahahaaaaa........
Excuse me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2018)

Maybe they shouldn't spend their money paying dead terrorists families, rockets shot at Israel and tunnels the killers use to murder innocent Israeli citizens.
Just Maybe.

*Gaza to pump sewage straight into sea as crisis worsens...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

*OH CANADUH*

Canadian women's hockey player immediately removes silver medal after loss
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2018/02/22/canadian-womens-hockey-player-immediately-removes-silver-medal-after-loss.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjivr3pxbnZAhXmx4MKHVaoBCUQqUMIOjAE&usg=AOvVaw17KGYb-vu9rB0b8q0WO3bi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Mexico's rampant racism decried by the UN
FEBRUARY 21, 2018
The United Nations is telling Mexico to clean up its act on racism, which ought to shut up a few Mexican ex-presidents who constantly point the finger...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/mexicos_rampant_racism_decried_by_the_un.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mexico's rampant racism decried by the UN
> FEBRUARY 21, 2018
> The United Nations is telling Mexico to clean up its act on racism, which ought to shut up a few Mexican ex-presidents who constantly point the finger...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/mexicos_rampant_racism_decried_by_the_un.html


American Thinker, constantly making things up things to scare and motivate nutters. once again, isolated incidents do not make a trend nor represent a country, Thank God or people around the world would be laughing even harder at or POTUS and those that support him . . . you know, tools like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> American Thinker, constantly making things up things to scare and motivate nutters. once again, isolated incidents do not make a trend nor represent a country, Thank God or people around the world would be laughing even harder at or POTUS and those that support him . . . you know, tools like you.


So you aren't a UN fanboy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> American Thinker, constantly making things up things to scare and motivate nutters. once again, isolated incidents do not make a trend nor represent a country, Thank God or people around the world would be laughing even harder at or POTUS and those that support him . . . you know, tools like you.


Making things up?

I have American friends of Mexican descent with dark skin who sometimes go there, and yes, they say it's pretty rampant, especially around the Yucatán peninsula, where there are a lot of resorts. Anyone who follows affairs in Mexico knows about the repeated problems in this issue – a sad state of affairs, given that indigenous Mexicans are considered talented and hardworking yet have no opportunities in their own home country. That's why they come here, illegally at times – because of all the racism rampant in Mexico.

Kind of an embarrassing state of affairs. Next time a Mexican official hurls the racism card at us over rule of law or some criminal who got here illegally and wants to be let off, it's time to bring up the United Nations report, which will be coming out in full in September, and begin to press Mexico on its Klan-like mentality toward its own citizens.



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/mexicos_rampant_racism_decried_by_the_un.html#ixzz57qilI2WN 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Making things up?
> 
> I have American friends of Mexican descent with dark skin who sometimes go there, and yes, they say it's pretty rampant, especially around the Yucatán peninsula, where there are a lot of resorts. Anyone who follows affairs in Mexico knows about the repeated problems in this issue – a sad state of affairs, given that indigenous Mexicans are considered talented and hardworking yet have no opportunities in their own home country. That's why they come here, illegally at times – because of all the racism rampant in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Let's get this straight. You are concerning yourself with claims of racism within the country of Mexico?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> American Thinker, constantly making things up things to scare and motivate nutters. once again, isolated incidents do not make a trend nor represent a country, Thank God or people around the world would be laughing even harder at or POTUS and those that support him . . . you know, tools like you.


Looks like the elite Mexicans don't care for their own injuns,

A United Nations expert on indigenous rights has called on Mexico to achieve an equal and respectful relationship with indigenous peoples, in order to end a *"serious pattern" of human rights abuses*. "The Government should take decisive steps to show its real commitment to fulfil the rights of indigenous peoples," UN Special Rapporteur on Indigenous Peoples Rights, Victoria Tauli-Corpuz said at the end of an official visit to the country.

Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/mexicos_rampant_racism_decried_by_the_un.html#ixzz57qj7Youn 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Let's get this straight. You are concerning yourself with claims of racism within the country of Mexico?


No, the Mexicans are concerning themselves with our racism, you know, the racism that does not exist, just like your law degree.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the elite Mexicans don't care for their own injuns,
> 
> A United Nations expert on indigenous rights has called on Mexico to achieve an equal and respectful relationship with indigenous peoples, in order to end a *"serious pattern" of human rights abuses*. "The Government should take decisive steps to show its real commitment to fulfil the rights of indigenous peoples," UN Special Rapporteur on Indigenous Peoples Rights, Victoria Tauli-Corpuz said at the end of an official visit to the country.
> 
> ...


As in the US, Australia, Guatemala, etc etc. Your point?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, the Mexicans are concerning themselves with our racism, you know, the racism that does not exist, just like your law degree.


Nope. You've just posted, twice, claims about Mexico's internal racism. Does that make you feel better for hating having so many of them here?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

Something to think about.
Illegal aliens are different than immigrants from Mexico.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. You've just posted, twice, claims about Mexico's internal racism. Does that make you feel better for hating having so many of them here?


Why does mexico want us to take their best and brightest?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. You've just posted, twice, claims about Mexico's internal racism. Does that make you feel better for hating having so many of them here?


No, I couldn't feel any better about hating the rapers and murdering illegal, disease ridden mooches that are here is the USA.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I couldn't feel any better about hating the rapers and murdering illegal, disease ridden mooches that are here is the USA.


Like the ones shooting up schools and country music festivals. Huge body count from those fuckers. Wait, what???!!!


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Something to think about.
> Illegal aliens are different than immigrants from Mexico.


Joe doesn’t think so. They’re all racists and rapists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe doesn’t think so. They’re all racists and rapists.


Not all, but 1 is too many for me, you? How many dead or raped Americans at the hands of illegals is ok by you?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not all, but 1 is too many for me, you? How many dead or raped Americans at the hands of illegals is ok by you?


How many dead or raped Americans at the hands of Republicans is ok by you?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not all, but 1 is too many for me, you? How many dead or raped Americans at the hands of illegals is ok by you?


Mexicans stay, Guns go.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> American Thinker, constantly *making things up* things to scare and motivate nutters. once again, isolated incidents do not make a trend nor represent a country, Thank God or people around the world would be laughing even harder at or POTUS and those that support him . . . you know, tools like you.


*If you think that's " Made Up " ...*

*A. You live in a Cave.*
*B. You are as stupid as you make yourself out to be.*

*Tell me that something of this nature could/would be*
*allowed to be sold here !!!!!!!!!*

*




*


*Was on News stands in Mexico until 2008, don't know if it still*
*is in production.*
*As Racist as it can be.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> How many dead or raped Americans at the hands of Republicans is ok by you?


That's an answer we have come to expect from the most conservative, little girl panty authority  in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Mexicans stay, Guns go.


Come and take it.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Come and take it.








    FROM MY COLD, DEAD HANDS.


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> FROM MY COLD, DEAD HANDS.









*Wez will share....*


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's an answer we have come to expect from the most conservative, little girl panty authority  in here.


Whenever JaP posted those lies, it was obvious to everyone that he was desperate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Whenever JaP posted those lies, it was obvious to everyone that he was desperate.


Somebody must have been.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> How many dead or raped Americans at the hands of Republicans is ok by you?


Brilliant retort!


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2018)

L


espola said:


> Whenever JaP posted those lies, it was obvious to everyone that he was desperate.


Liar


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-essential-washington-updates-mueller-files-new-charges-in-manafort-1519335654-htmlstory.html

I can’t imagine why Trump is the only president in decades who won’t show his tax returns!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

*Yes, lets let women fight our wars.*

*Infantry Officer Course lowers requirement for hikes*
By: Shawn Snow    1 day ago
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Infantry Officer Course ― changes that top Marines say are not attempts to water down standards, but to more accurately replicate today’s real-world requirements.

Recent changes include the number of evaluated hikes required to pass the course, and the removal of the physically demanding Combat Endurance Test as a strict requirement to graduate.

Under the new requirements, only three of those nine hikes will be evaluated, and Marines will have to pass all three evaluated hikes in order to graduate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Build the wall,

*Border Patrol Agents Recover Skeletal Remains of Four Migrants in South Texas*
28
Email
Google+
Twitter






File Photo: Bob Price/Breitbart Texas
by Bob Price22 Feb 201827

22 Feb, 2018 22 Feb, 2018
*Border Patrol agents assigned to the Rio Grande Valley Sector recovered the skeletal remains of four migrants attempting to circumvent immigration checkpoints in South Texas. Only two identification documents were found with the deceased.*
On Valentine’s Day, agents assigned to the Falfurrias Border Patrol Station and Brooks County Sheriff’s Office deputies received a call from a rancher that discovered a set of skeletal remains. The agents went to the scene and recovered the remains, according to information provided to Breitbart Texas by U.S. Customs and Border Protection Officials. No identification documents were found with the deceased migrant.

The following day agents and deputies received two separate notices from ranchers about the discovery of additional remains. One of the deceased victims of cartel-connected human smugglers had a Salvadoran identification document near their remains. The second set were found on a different ranch near Falfurrias.

“It is hard to determine how long these people lay in the fields after they died,” Brooks County Sheriff Benny Martinez told Breitbart Texas. “Between the harsh climate, animals, and insects, a body decomposes to skeletal remains very quickly down here. The medical examiner should be able to help with establishing a better time of death.”

“These smugglers have no regard for human life,” the sheriff continued. “When a person gets sick, injured, dehydrated, or otherwise can’t keep up with the pack, the smugglers simply leave them behind to die.”

The discovery of more skeletal remains continued the following day when federal agents and Kenedy County Sheriff’s Office deputies received a call from a rancher near Sarita, Texas. Sarita is the location of one of two Border Patrol Checkpoints located about 80 miles north of the Rio Grande Valley border with Mexico. The deputies and agents responded to the call from a rancher about the discovery of a deceased migrant. After a local justice of the peace declared the migrant to be dead, agents recovered the remains and transported them to a university for identification confirmation. Agents discovered a Honduran identification document near the deceased migrant’s remains.



Border Patrol officials caution that attempting to avoid the immigration checkpoints in South Texas is very dangerous.

In January, Sheriff Martinez told Breitbart Texas that the bodies and remains of nine illegal immigrants were recovered in just one month. The sheriff attributed the 30 percent increase over the previous January to an unusually strong cold snap.

“The cold snaps in January were devastating,” Brooks County Sheriff Benny Martinez told Breitbart Texas in January. “Despite our best efforts to try and prevent the loss of lives, we ended up finding the bodies of nine people. Last year — we lost seven during the same period.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

I hope Wez recovers, he didn't need it anyway. His sex life will be fine just as long as she didn't sew up his ass.

*HORROR: Wife chops husband's genitals, flushes down toilet...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

Politics
*Ben Shapiro tells CPAC the 'era of political correctness is over'*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2018)

Missouri Gov. Eric Greitens


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Whenever JaP posted those lies, it was obvious to everyone that he was desperate.



*Oh JAP posted the " Lies ", never mind all the Disgusting Vile posts you typed with your grubby little fingers...*
*He may have been a full on dick, but he did NOT hack your account and type/cut n paste what you posted.....*

*" Whenever "......that's a bitch response...*

*" Obvious " to whom ? *
*" Desperate " Why ?*

*I saw what you posted and so did multitudes of other posters at the time....*

*I suppose you never posted pictures/commentary on how you " obtained " *
*the property that is legally the Golf Courses did you ?*
*Selective memory Huh ?*

*Thief....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> How many dead or raped Americans at the hands of Republicans is ok by you?


WTF?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Mexicans stay, Guns go.


Maybe you need to write a new constitution.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Mexicans stay, Guns go.


Put that sign up in your front yard.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

*Officer 'never' entered Florida school during shooting, resigns*

Feb. 22 (UPI) -- The school resource officer at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School resigned Thursday after video showed he didn't enter the school during the shooting, Broward Sheriff Scott Israel said.

Speaking at a news conference Thursday Israel said video showed Deputy Scot Peterson was on campus, armed and in uniform during the Feb. 14 shooting which left 17 students and faculty members dead. He "never went in" the building.

"A deputy arrived at the west side Building 12, held a position and he never went in," Israel said.

Peterson was inside another building at the school handling a matter with a female student when the shooting began. Heremained outside the building where the shooting took place for "upwards of 4 minutes," Israel said. The shooting lasted about 6 minutes.

Israel said Peterson should have entered the building, confronted the 19-year-old shooter Nikolas Cruz and killed him.

Peterson was suspended without pay following a review of his actions during the shooting, but Israel said the deputy chose to resign Thursday.

"I'm devastated, sick to my stomach, there are no words," Israel said. "These families lost their children, we lost coaches. I've been to the funerals. I've been to the homes where they're sitting shiva. I've been to the vigils. It's just, there are no words."

Two other Broward Sheriff's Office resource officers were placed on restricted assignment due to an investigation into how they handled calls regarding Cruz and his family members, but their names weren't released.

Head of the internal investigations unit, Col. Jack Dale, said the agency responded to 23 phone calls regarding Cruz and his brother Zachary dating back to 2008.

"It's unclear as to whether a policy violation occurred or not, so we feel at this point that they deserve extra scrutiny and to be reviewed and investigated," Dale said.

https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2018/02/22/Officer-never-entered-Florida-school-during-shooting-resigns/3161519339059/


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> WTF?



*You should have seen what he posted years back, two forums ago.......*

*Filthy.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2018)

*Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety.*
*Benjamin Franklin*, _Historical Review of Pennsylvania, 1759_


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Officer 'never' entered Florida school during shooting, resigns*
> 
> Feb. 22 (UPI) -- The school resource officer at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School resigned Thursday after video showed he didn't enter the school during the shooting, Broward Sheriff Scott Israel said.
> 
> ...


The ones with guns are usually the chicken-shits.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The ones with guns are usually the chicken-shits.


You have a gun? Who knew.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You have a gun? Who knew.


No. I said chicken-shits...like the fake cop who was guarding the school. Like Trayvon Martin’s killer. You know the type...fat chicken-shits.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No. I said chicken-shits...like the fake cop who was guarding the school. Like Trayvon Martin’s killer. You know the type...fat chicken-shits.


You mean the guy the defended his life? 
The innocent one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

He has finally lost it.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the guy the defended his life?
> The innocent one?


Your type of guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Your type of guy.


So you don't believe in our justice system?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you Mr Kenyan


Super. Three quarters of young Americans couldn’t join the military if they wanted to
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/02/22/super-three-quarters-young-americans-couldnt-join-military-wanted/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwivntOQg7zZAhUL84MKHWxDDgoQqUMINzAD&usg=AOvVaw0HNKe44_5hKsTDxC-QyTNl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

The Contemptible American Left
STEVE MCCANN
The left and the Democratic Party of today are the most dangerous, unprincipled, and deceitful cabal in this nation's history.  They are capable of pe...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/02/the_contemptible_american_left.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No. I said chicken-shits...like the fake cop who was guarding the school. Like Trayvon Martin’s killer. You know the type...fat chicken-shits.


My pops calls them "minor authority figures"  . . . you know, like a mall cop or a parking lot attendant. Now we've given Trump a shiny plastic badge as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Pocahontas IIII

Hilarious Justin Trudeau Dresses Like Indian Stereotype in India and Gets Slammed
FEBRUARY 23, 2018
Justin, being the good little virtue-signaling leftist he is, decided it would be a good idea to impress his hosts. It did not end well.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/hilarious_justin_trudeau_dresses_like_indian_stereotype_in_india_and_gets_slammed.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Jewish minority white-skinned privileged male named Harvard's president; racist diversifiers object
FEBRUARY 23, 2018
The worst thing ever for liberals: a "return to white male leadership."
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/jewish_minority_whiteskinned_privileged_male_named_harvards_president_racist_diversifiers_object.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

New Lost in Space has a black Judy Robinson, a Hispanic Major West, and a female Dr. Smith
FEBRUARY 23, 2018
Need more diversity, Will Robinson!  More!  More!
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/new_emlost_in_spaceem_has_a_black_judy_robinson_a_hispanic_major_west_and_a_female_dr_smith.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Pocahontas speaks with a forked tongue
FEBRUARY 23, 2018
If you think Warren's imagining an Indian heritage for herself is the height of her delusion, you're wrong. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/pocahontas_speak_with_a_forked_tongue.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

No more non citizen radicals please,

No, the $1.7 billion Obama forked over to Iran wasn't 'its own money'
FEBRUARY 22, 2018
Another Obama legacy myth heads for the scrap heap of history.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/no_the_17_billion_obama_forked_over_to_iran_wasnt_its_own_money.html


----------



## xav10 (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you don't believe in our justice system?


Even though George Zimmerman is your buddy, he's not coming to dinner with us. No obese chicken-shits with guns.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 23, 2018)

A 17-yr-old describing speaking with the president. This has never happened before.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/parkland-survivor-trump-unimpressed_us_5a8fc5f0e4b01e9e56ba318a


----------



## xav10 (Feb 23, 2018)

Kids are reaping what Trump is sowing...

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/racial-harassment-in-schools-uptick_us_5a8db498e4b03414379cae76


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Kids are reaping what Trump is sowing...
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/racial-harassment-in-schools-uptick_us_5a8db498e4b03414379cae76


That's what you get for raising a bunch of snowflakes, you can thank the Kenyan for that.
Minorities need to stop bullying white kids, other than that, Fake news.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Even though George Zimmerman is your buddy, he's not coming to dinner with us. No obese chicken-shits with guns.


I am not going to dinner with us.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not going to dinner with us.


Now there’s a man who hates to lose. I can respect that.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New Lost in Space has a black Judy Robinson, a Hispanic Major West, and a female Dr. Smith
> FEBRUARY 23, 2018
> Need more diversity, Will Robinson!  More!  More!
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/02/new_emlost_in_spaceem_has_a_black_judy_robinson_a_hispanic_major_west_and_a_female_dr_smith.html


Is the robot transgender?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Now there’s a man who hates to lose. I can respect that.


Yeah


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Laura Ingraham's Speech Was Hotter Than A Jalapeno: Do You Know Why 'Liberals' Are 'Like Herpes?' 
| Christian Datoc


EXTRA SPICY


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Dream a little dream,


U.S.
*Father slashes son's throat, nearly decapitating 2-year-old: police*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Liberals is so stupid,
*Trudeau’s mockable pictures in India add insult to his train wreck of a trip*
Rachel Mullen Feb 23, 2018 4:01 PM
Top Pick





Trudeau’s adoring fans in the media couldn’t even save


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liberals is so stupid,
> *Trudeau’s mockable pictures in India add insult to his train wreck of a trip*
> Rachel Mullen Feb 23, 2018 4:01 PM
> Top Pick
> ...


Your source article can't even spell "Canadian" correctly.

Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Your source article can't even spell "Canadian" correctly.
> 
> Sucker.


You read it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

The new liberal confederate flag, what a bunch of dopes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Your source article can't even spell "Canadian" correctly.
> 
> Sucker.


If they elected Castro's effeminate bastard son PM, they dont deserve a correct spelling.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The new liberal confederate flag, what a bunch of dopes.


Funniest thing Ive heard in awhile.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funniest thing Ive heard in awhile.


Did you hear about it? Idiots just can't wait to be annoyed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Kids are reaping what Trump is sowing...
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/racial-harassment-in-schools-uptick_us_5a8db498e4b03414379cae76


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

TheBlaze

Here’s all of the companies boycotting the NRA — and why you should boycott them back
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/02/24/heres-all-of-the-companies-boycotting-the-nra-and-why-you-should-boycott-them-back/amp&ved=0ahUKEwik2o-_k8HZAhVExoMKHZCpBMYQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw34j1o9pbtHyqG9jsyxwquX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

An Ode To The Great One, Mark Levin
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27433/ode-great-one-mark-levin-elliot-fuchs?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjFvdHXl8HZAhVLwYMKHcrUBS0QqUMIPTAF&usg=AOvVaw0TaeUwgKaShfWlEMbQJQg-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

MOORE: The Dangerous Message Feminist Mothers Are Teaching Their Daughters
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27529/moore-dangerous-message-feminist-mothers-are-faith-moore?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjFvdHXl8HZAhVLwYMKHcrUBS0QqUMINzAD&usg=AOvVaw0WNhznlYJsinlVx86X0bwk


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> Here’s all of the companies boycotting the NRA — and why you should boycott them back
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/02/24/heres-all-of-the-companies-boycotting-the-nra-and-why-you-should-boycott-them-back/amp&ved=0ahUKEwik2o-_k8HZAhVExoMKHZCpBMYQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw34j1o9pbtHyqG9jsyxwquX&ampcf=1


Those companies are free to reduce their bottom line if they wish.  And their bond holders and stock holders are free to sell as they reduce risk to their portfolios.  5 million NRA members can probably still use multiple discounts from affiliations (Military, AAA, etc.) with other than the NRA.  And if banks want to stop making money off NRA credit cards they are free to do so.  Hell they all had their taxes reduced so they may be able to exercise some freedoms that the government previously denied them through higher corporate taxes.  Ain't freedom grand?!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Those companies are free to reduce their bottom line if they wish.  And their bond holders and stock holders are free to sell as they reduce risk to their portfolios.  5 million NRA members can probably still use multiple discounts from affiliations (Military, AAA, etc.) with other than the NRA.  And if banks want to stop making money off NRA credit cards they are free to do so.  Hell they all had their taxes reduced so they may be able to exercise some freedoms that the government previously denied them through higher corporate taxes.  Ain't freedom grand?!!


I believe this is a case of, "The market working things out".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MOORE: The Dangerous Message Feminist Mothers Are Teaching Their Daughters
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27529/moore-dangerous-message-feminist-mothers-are-faith-moore?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjFvdHXl8HZAhVLwYMKHcrUBS0QqUMINzAD&usg=AOvVaw0WNhznlYJsinlVx86X0bwk


And don't forget criminals like Mike Nyphong


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe this is a case of, "The market working things out".


What makes you say that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What makes you say that?


What'd you think? Really? Bottomline is the bottomline, I know from where you sit you think the majority thinks like you . . . well, the market is just working that out. Quicker and more effectively than a 'poll' or 'election'.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What'd you think? Really? Bottomline is the bottomline, I know from where you sit you think the majority thinks like you . . . well, the market is just working that out. Quicker and more effectively than a 'poll' or 'election'.


People respond to incentives.  Always have, always will.  It's called Public Choice.  Those that find freedom foreign are often confused by the everday lives of people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> People respond to incentives.  Always have, always will.  It's called Public Choice.  Those that find freedom foreign are often confused by the everday lives of people.


People are pulling back from the political action league the NRA has become. 

https://www.alternet.org/news-amp-politics/5-issues-divide-gun-owners-and-nra-leadership


----------



## espola (Feb 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People are pulling back from the political action league the NRA has become.
> 
> https://www.alternet.org/news-amp-politics/5-issues-divide-gun-owners-and-nra-leadership


It's time for another organization to be formed - National Responsible Rifle Association - NRRA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It's time for another organization to be formed - National Responsible Rifle Association - NRRA.


We should never forget the power lobbyist for the big cigarette companies held and how that is now held as a model for promoting everything from war to the climate change denial.

"My own view is that in many ways, the tobacco industry invented the kind of special-interest lobbying that has become so characteristic of the late 20th- and earlier 21st-century American politics," said Allan Brandt, dean of Harvard's Graduate School of Arts and Sciences.

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/06/19/tobacco.decline/


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2018)

*Most retarded argument I've seen.....*

*Limiting or eliminating " Guns " will NOT stop the killing !*

*Parenting WILL !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Most retarded argument I've seen.....*
> 
> *Limiting or eliminating " Guns " will NOT stop the killing !*
> 
> *Parenting WILL !*


Libs don't want to parent, they want to be their kids friend and have the government raise them, cradle to grave.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Who pays for this?


Teen Girl Missing from Kentucky Found Being Held Prisoner by Illegal Alien in South Carolina
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/25/teen-girl-missing-kentucky-found-held-prisoner-illegal-alien-south-carolina/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwijqYi2_MHZAhUM_mMKHWoXCjQQqUMIRjAI&usg=AOvVaw0Iq27cvtQGbUFGr_-DyN1i


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Who pays for this?

Mexican Immigrant Charged with Murdering Son, 'Nearly Decapitating Him'
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/25/mexican-immigrant-charged-murdering-son-nearly-decapitating/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwijqYi2_MHZAhUM_mMKHWoXCjQQqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw3q6XxxX5-0O4iSboL6QKrs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

Who is paying for this?

‘I’m Going to Shoot All of Ya B*tches’

DACA Illegal Alien Arrested for School Shooting Threats in New York
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/24/im-going-to-shoot-all-of-ya-btches-daca-illegal-alien-arrested-for-school-shooting-threats-in-new-york/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

I can tell you what this book says,
2020 VISION: Michelle O to release memoir...
https://www.yahoo.com/news/michelle-obama-release-memoir-november-172617682.html


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can tell you what this book says,
> 2020 VISION: Michelle O to release memoir...
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/michelle-obama-release-memoir-november-172617682.html



*Read this article on Nikolas Cruz and how he has an almost $ 1,000,000.00 trust, how *
*he was able to buy guns without EVER working a day in his life, how a woman seized *
*his trust the day after the shooting, how the top Sheriff Isreal is being exposed for the *
*complete sleaze he is, how the Coral Springs Police are beyond Pissed about the events *
*leading up to the shooting....!!!*

*You cannot make this shit up, it will leave you with drop jaw !!*


http://howtobeyourowndetective.com/2018/02/25/coward-county-deputies-let-shooter-kill-kids-worst-schoolkid-murder-inside-job/#more-1132



*When you see some of the interviews today with the locals and the Sheriff*
*you will see how the article exposes the whole mess !*


----------



## xav10 (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Libs don't want to parent, they want to be their kids friend and have the government raise them, cradle to grave.


I need lessons from Sara Palin.


----------



## xav10 (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is paying for this?
> 
> ‘I’m Going to Shoot All of Ya B*tches’
> 
> ...


Is the Dreamer working for the NRA?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I need lessons from Sara Palin.


Sarah, get it right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It's time for another organization to be formed - National Responsible Rifle Association - NRRA.


You seemingly have all the answers e....
When are you going to start this new organization?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It's time for another organization to be formed - National Responsible Rifle Association - NRRA.


Shhhhhh!!  That's supposed to be a secret.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 25, 2018)

Something to ponder...
_____________________________________________________________
*Immigration Lies and Hypocrisy*

Walter E. Williams

President Donald Trump reportedly asked why the U.S. is "having all these people from sh*thole countries come here." I think he could have used better language, but it's a question that should be asked and answered. I have a few questions for my fellow Americans to consider. How many Norwegians have illegally entered our nation, committed crimes and burdened our prison and welfare systems? I might ask the same question about Finnish, Swedish, Welsh, Icelanders, Greenlanders and New Zealanders. The bulk of our immigration problem is with people who enter our country criminally from Mexico, Central America, the Caribbean, Africa and the Middle East. It's illegal immigrants from those countries who have committed crimes and burdened our criminal justice and welfare systems. A large number of immigrants who are here illegally -- perhaps the majority are law-abiding in other respects -- have fled oppressive, brutal and corrupt regimes to seek a better life in America.

In the debate about illegal immigration, there are questions that are not explicitly asked but can be answered with a straight "yes" or "no": Does everyone in the world have a right to live in the U.S.? Do Americans have a right to decide who and under what conditions a person may enter our country? Should we permit foreigners landing at our airports to ignore U.S. border control laws just as some ignore our laws at our southern border? The reason those questions are not asked is that one would be deemed an idiot for saying that everyone in the world has a right to live in our country, that Americans don't have a right to decide who lives in our country and that foreigners landing at our airports have a right to just ignore U.S. Customs and Border Protection agents.

Immigration today, even when legal, is different from the immigration of yesteryear. People who came here in the 19th century and most of the 20th century came here to learn our language, learn our customs and become Americans. Years ago, there was a guarantee that immigrants came here to work, because there was no welfare system; they worked, begged or starved. Today, there is no such assurance. Because of our welfare state, immigrants can come here and live off taxpaying Americans.

There is another difference between today and yesteryear. Today, Americans are taught multiculturalism throughout their primary, secondary and college education. They are taught that one culture is no better or worse than another. To believe otherwise is criticized at best as Eurocentrism and at worst as racism. As a result, some immigrant groups seek to bring to our country the cultural values whose failures have led to the poverty, corruption and human rights violations in their home countries that caused them to flee. As the fallout from President Trump's indelicate remarks demonstrates, too many Americans are afraid and unwilling to ask which immigrant groups have become a burden to our nation and which have made a contribution to the greatness of America.

Very unfortunate for our nation is that we have political groups that seek to use illegal immigration for their own benefit. They've created sanctuary cities and states that openly harbor criminals -- people who have broken our laws. The whole concept of sanctuary cities is to give aid, comfort and sympathy to people who have broken our laws. Supporters want to prevent them from having to hide and live in fear of discovery. I'd ask whether, for the sake of equality before the law, we should apply the sanctuary concept to Americans who have broken other laws, such as robbers and tax evaders.

We should not fall prey to people who criticize our efforts to combat illegal immigration and who pompously say, "We're a nation of immigrants!" The debate is not over immigration. The debate is over illegal immigration. My sentiments on immigrants who are here legally and who want to become Americans are expressed by the sentiments in Emma Lazarus' poem "The New Colossus," which is on a plaque inside the Statue of Liberty and in part says, "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free."

https://townhall.com/columnists/walterewilliams/2018/01/31/immigration-lies-and-hypocrisy-n2441145


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Wez (Feb 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'd ask whether, for the sake of equality before the law, we should apply the sanctuary concept to Americans who have broken other laws, such as robbers and tax evaders.


We do, they're called politicians and Wall Street.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2018)

Who gives a shit,

*Death row killer suffers 12 needle wounds in botched lethal injection...*


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2018)

*Another twelve outta do the trick !*


----------



## Booter (Feb 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Those companies are free to reduce their bottom line if they wish.  And their bond holders and stock holders are free to sell as they reduce risk to their portfolios.  5 million NRA members can probably still use multiple discounts from affiliations (Military, AAA, etc.) with other than the NRA.  And if banks want to stop making money off NRA credit cards they are free to do so.  Hell they all had their taxes reduced so they may be able to exercise some freedoms that the government previously denied them through higher corporate taxes.  Ain't freedom grand?!!


Freedom indeed!  Freedom from the NRA for the US Congress is the goal.  The NRA has held the US congress hostage for decades, to the point that Stockholm syndrome has set in.

Having the for profit gun industry dictate our gun laws is like having the fox guard the hen house.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Freedom indeed!  Freedom from the NRA for the US Congress is the goal.  The NRA has held the US congress hostage for decades, to the point that Stockholm syndrome has set in.
> 
> Having the for profit gun industry dictate our gun laws is like having the fox guard the hen house.


Read the second amendment. Take notes if need be.
Read the most recent decisions concerning guns & the second amendment by the SCOTUS. Have someone explain the rulings.
Enjoy!


----------



## Booter (Feb 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Read the second amendment. Take notes if need be.
> Read the most recent decisions concerning guns & the second amendment by the SCOTUS. Have someone explain the rulings.
> Enjoy!


Who said anything about the 2nd amendment?  Your response is like that of a trained seal.  You get an A+ from the NRA.
So, you don't think the NRA is holding congress hostage?
Do you think it is a good idea for the gun lobbyists to write our gun laws?


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2018)

1791 top-of-the-line arms --


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Freedom indeed!  Freedom from the NRA for the US Congress is the goal.  The NRA has held the US congress hostage for decades, to the point that Stockholm syndrome has set in.
> 
> Having the for profit gun industry dictate our gun laws is like having the fox guard the hen house.


The government has to have a gun industry to buy their guns from.  So they can enforce gun laws and monopolize violence.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 26, 2018)

espola said:


> 1791 top-of-the-line arms --


The second amendment isnt stuck in 1791, you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Who said anything about the 2nd amendment?  Your response is like that of a trained seal.  You get an A+ from the NRA.
> So, you don't think the NRA is holding congress hostage?
> Do you think it is a good idea for the gun lobbyists to write our gun laws?


You sound like a mindless pc moron...what a minute... you are  a mindless pc moron.
A+ from the NRA and I didn't even have to join....cool.
In this day and age seemingly every gun law is appealed to the SCOTUS...they have the final say.
So yeah I'm okay...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 26, 2018)

espola said:


> 1791 top-of-the-line arms --


Those are the guns you grew up with Magoo...?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Who said anything about the 2nd amendment?  Your response is like that of a trained seal.  You get an A+ from the NRA.
> So, you don't think the NRA is holding congress hostage?
> Do you think it is a good idea for the gun lobbyists to write our gun laws?


Did they write the no waiting period law to purchase an AR-15 in FL?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The second amendment isnt stuck in 1791, you are.


Living and breathing?


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The second amendment isnt stuck in 1791, you are.


"Originalist"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 27, 2018)

espola said:


> "Originalist"


The intent of the framers was not for us to have the right to own 200 year old weapons.
It was for a free people to be able to defend ourselves against tyranny.

They had seen technology advance, and were quite aware, as we are, that "guns" would evolve.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The intent of the framers was not for us to have the right to own 200 year old weapons.
> It was for a free people to be able to defend ourselves against tyranny.
> 
> They had seen technology advance, and were quite aware, as we are, that "guns" would evolve.


It's sad that one must explain history to grown ups...


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The intent of the framers was not for us to have the right to own 200 year old weapons.
> It was for a free people to be able to defend ourselves against tyranny.
> 
> They had seen technology advance, and were quite aware, as we are, that "guns" would evolve.


I'm sure you have some historical quote or court decision to back that up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure you have some historical quote or court decision to back that up.


Wonder if he read it in a Time Life book...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure you have some historical quote or court decision to back that up.



As a matter of fact:




espola said:


> 1791 top-of-the-line arms --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's sad that one must explain history to grown ups...


It's sad you need to twist and turn to make the framers intent fit your narrative . . . aka, the plumber is just making shit up, like all nutters do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

espola said:


> 1791 top-of-the-line arms --


And again


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's sad that one must explain history to grown ups...


It's sad that some people drop out of school before they learn the hard parts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

espola said:


> It's sad that some people drop out of school before they learn the hard parts.


Made even harder by not reading.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm sure you have some historical quote or court decision to back that up.


How many do you need?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Freedom indeed!  Freedom from the NRA for the US Congress is the goal.  The NRA has held the US congress hostage for decades, to the point that Stockholm syndrome has set in.
> 
> Having the for profit gun industry dictate our gun laws is like having the fox guard the hen house.


Your source on that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Your source on that?


The NRA is nowhere near the big donors to either political party.
This argument is a strawman.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many do you need?


So far you have none.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

Makes one wonder what made those rifles tops in 1791


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Your source on that?


Bootsie doesn't get that the government needs the gun industry to produce weapons so they can enforce laws at home and abroad.  The NRA doesn't manufacture guns.  Just saying.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The NRA is nowhere near the big donors to either political party.
> This argument is a strawman.


Yep. Just wondering how long Bootsy Collins is going to spend searching the web until he realizes this...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's sad you need to twist and turn to make the framers intent fit your narrative . . . aka, the plumber is just making shit up, like all nutters do.


Listen shit for brains, I don't need to twist anything ...
What you need to do is read the most recent Supreme Court Decisions regarding the second amendment.
If you have any 1/2 witted comments afterwords, fire away...duck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2018)

espola said:


> It's sad that some people drop out of school before they learn the hard parts.


Yeah.... hard parts like reading comprehension...


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Listen shit for brains, I don't need to twist anything ...
> What you need to do is read the most recent Supreme Court Decisions regarding the second amendment.
> If you have any 1/2 witted comments afterwords, fire away...duck.


I have read it.  What's your point?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Listen shit for brains, I don't need to twist anything ...
> What you need to do is read the most recent Supreme Court Decisions regarding the second amendment.
> If you have any 1/2 witted comments afterwords, fire away...duck.


Heller? " . . . the right to bear arms is not unlimited and that guns and gun ownership would continue to be regulated."


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Heller? " . . . the right to bear arms is not unlimited and that guns and gun ownership would continue to be regulated."


The first time the SCOTUS ruled on a case bearing on the 2nd Amendment, it ruled that states could enact their own gun control  laws since the Bill of Rights only applied to the Federal government.  The court has evolved over time from that interpretation.

"The right to bear arms is not granted by the Constitution; neither is it in any manner dependent upon that instrument for its existence. The Second Amendment means no more than that it shall not be infringed by Congress, and has no other effect than to restrict the powers of the National Government."

US v. Cruikshank, 1875.​


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I have read it.  What's your point?


I wasn't talking to you Magooo....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I wasn't talking to you Magooo....


Didn't like his answer?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Heller? " . . . the right to bear arms is not unlimited and that guns and gun ownership would continue to be regulated."


Right...what else did it say?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> The first time the SCOTUS ruled on a case bearing on the 2nd Amendment, it ruled that states could enact their own gun control  laws since the Bill of Rights only applied to the Federal government.  The court has evolved over time from that interpretation.
> 
> "The right to bear arms is not granted by the Constitution; neither is it in any manner dependent upon that instrument for its existence. The Second Amendment means no more than that it shall not be infringed by Congress, and has no other effect than to restrict the powers of the National Government."
> 
> US v. Cruikshank, 1875.​


Yeah so?
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

OTIS McDONALD, et al., PETITIONERS _v._ CITY OF CHICAGO, ILLINOIS, et al.

on writ of certiorari to the united states court of appeals for the seventh circuit

[June 28, 2010]

 Justice Alito announced the judgment of the Court and delivered the opinion of the Court with respect to Parts I, II–A, II–B, II–D, III–A, and III–B, in which The Chief Justice, Justice Scalia, Justice Kennedy, and Justice Thomas join, and an opinion with respect to Parts II–C, IV, and V, in which The Chief Justice, Justice Scalia, and Justice Kennedy join.

Two years ago, in _District of Columbia_ v. _Heller_, 554 U. S. ___ (2008), we held that the Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms for the purpose of self-defense, and we struck down a District of Columbia law that banned the possession of handguns in the home. The city of Chicago (City) and the village of Oak Park, a Chicago suburb, have laws that are similar to the District of Columbia’s, but Chicago and Oak Park argue that their laws are constitutional because the Second Amendment has no application to the States. *We have previously held that most of the provisions of the Bill of Rights apply with full force to both the Federal Government and the States*. *Applying the standard that is well established in our case law, we hold that the Second Amendment right is fully applicable to the States.*


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah so?
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> OTIS McDONALD, et al., PETITIONERS _v._ CITY OF CHICAGO, ILLINOIS, et al.
> ...


As I posted right above, the court has evolved over time from that interpretation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right...what else did it say?


That kinda said it all right there. "not unlimited" and "to be regulated".


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That kinda said it all right there. "not unlimited" and "to be regulated".


Regulated. Can't own a Bazooka, I agree.

Not unlimited. I'm ok with limiting firearm ownership to about 20.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Regulated. Can't own a Bazooka, I agree.
> 
> Not unlimited. I'm ok with limiting firearm ownership to about 20.


The issue at hand is not how many firearms one could own.  The issue is who may own them.  A sane, law-abiding individual who is competent in the use of the firearms in his possession should face no limits to his law-abiding possession and use.  The weakness we have in our gun-control policy in USA is that we have limited triage - we sort applicants for gun ownership into always yes or always no, with no place for "Maybe we should take a closer look".  A short militia-like training program would benefit the country many ways, including developing competency with firearms (which was the original intent of NRA) plus weeding out those who don't know what they are doing or who should not be trusted with a deadly weapon, even if they have never committed a crime yet.


----------



## Booter (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> The issue at hand is not how many firearms one could own.  The issue is who may own them.  A sane, law-abiding individual who is competent in the use of the firearms in his possession should face no limits to his law-abiding possession and use.  The weakness we have in our gun-control policy in USA is that we have limited triage - we sort applicants for gun ownership into always yes or always no, with no place for "Maybe we should take a closer look".  A short militia-like training program would benefit the country many ways, including developing competency with firearms (which was the original intent of NRA) plus weeding out those who don't know what they are doing or who should not be trusted with a deadly weapon, even if they have never committed a crime yet.


Maybe gun ownership should require one to go through training on the order of the amount of time that is spent on getting a driver's license.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Yep. Just wondering how long Bootsy Collins is going to spend searching the web until he realizes this...


P-FUNK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Booter said:


> Maybe gun ownership should require one to go through training on the order of the amount of time that is spent on getting a driver's license.


So, illegals should be trained as well?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, illegals should be trained as well?


You are obsessed with an actually minor problem when looking at the big picture here in America . . . but then again you have been told "they" are the problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are obsessed with an actually minor problem when looking at the big picture here in America . . . but then again you have been told "they" are the problem.


Tell that to Kate.


----------



## Booter (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, illegals should be trained as well?


No.  Why would that be done?  Are you stupid or something?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Booter said:


> No.  Why would that be done?  Are you stupid or something?


They get drivers licenses and benefits, just wondering what rights they are not entitled to that we are.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They get drivers licenses and benefits, just wondering what rights they are not entitled to that we are.


Benefits?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2018)

Booter said:


> Maybe gun ownership should require one to go through training on the order of the amount of time that is spent on getting a driver's license.


Probably not a bad idea.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Benefits?


Benefits.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Benefits.


This is where you could have written something meaningful, but it looks like you failed.  Again.

Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> This is where you could have written something meaningful, but it looks like you failed.  Again.
> 
> Please continue.


Fuck you, how did I do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that to Kate.


Can't let go of what you have been led to believe is the truth even when proven otherwise can you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Benefits.


You could elaborate a little bit to look less the tool and more the reasoning individual . . . or not.


----------



## espola (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fuck you, how did I do?


No need to worry.  Izzy and friends still believe you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> No need to worry.  Izzy and friends still believe you.


*Dionne Warwick - That's What Friends Are For - YouTube*
▶ 4:32


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Dionne Warwick - That's What Friends Are For - YouTube*
> View attachment 2114▶ 4:32


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

A


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A


B


----------



## xav10 (Feb 28, 2018)

Is anybody still working for Trump? Besides his kids, I mean?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Booter said:


> Maybe gun ownership should require one to go through training on the order of the amount of time that is spent on getting a driver's license.


You mean so we can weed out mass shooters?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Booter said:


> No.  Why would that be done?  Are you stupid or something?


You mean because mass shooters aren’t usually illegals?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> This is where you could have written something meaningful, but it looks like you failed.  Again.
> 
> Please continue.


I think he was making some assumptions about you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

espola said:


> No need to worry.  Izzy and friends still believe you.


Not true.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Two-thirds of gun deaths in the United States every year are suicides. Almost no proposed restriction would make it meaningfully harder for people with guns on hand to use them. I couldn't even answer my most desperate question: If I had a friend who had guns in his home and a history of suicide attempts, was there anything I could do that would help?


----------



## xav10 (Feb 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Two-thirds of gun deaths in the United States every year are suicides. Almost no proposed restriction would make it meaningfully harder for people with guns on hand to use them. I couldn't even answer my most desperate question: If I had a friend who had guns in his home and a history of suicide attempts, was there anything I could do that would help?


Have you ever taken an IQ test? I’m guessing you’re around 96?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Have you ever taken an IQ test? I’m guessing you’re around 96?


No.  Does your IQ rely on guessing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Trump on disarming citizens: 'Take the guns first, go through due process second'
MARCH 1, 2018
Did Barack Obama ever say anything this out there on the Second Amendment?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/trump_on_disarming_citizens_take_the_guns_first_go_through_due_process_second.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Get a grip.

Wait–Did Trump Just Give Pro-Gun Control Democrats Everything They Wanted?; UPDATE: Trump Will Look At Assault Weapons Ban
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/02/28/trumps-meeting-with-congress-on-gun-control-was-a-total-disaster-n2455729


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Fuck Walmart and Dick's.


Walmart Bans Gun Sales Under 21 Years and Toy Rifles That Look Like AR-15s
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/28/walmart-bans-gun-sales-21-years-airsoft-rifles-look-like-ar-15s/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwib_r69i8vZAhUn7YMKHXVfBIwQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw2IxCmRhVG5s3zRV_58wBIx&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Fuck Trump,
Offering citizenship to 1.8 million criminals and now this.



President Trump Asks Dianne Feinstein to Add 'Assault Weapons' Ban to School Safety Bill
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/28/president-trump-asks-dianne-feinstein-add-assault-weapons-ban-school-safety-bill/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwib_r69i8vZAhUn7YMKHXVfBIwQqUMIPTAF&usg=AOvVaw3Y612lDnzfLQTvvlK6y4ko


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Trump Wants Joe Manchin's Gun Control, Rejects Steve Scalise's National Reciprocity Push
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/02/28/president-trump-2/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwib_r69i8vZAhUn7YMKHXVfBIwQqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw0IGuHBT5SqbIAzxskzrWwj


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

U.S. News Crowns California Worst State for ‘Quality of Life’
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/02/28/u-s-news-crowns-california-worst-state-for-quality-of-life/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwib_r69i8vZAhUn7YMKHXVfBIwQqUMIRjAI&usg=AOvVaw2_jzRRQ2CDyrzCWM4st6OF


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Disarming 20-Year-Old Moms
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Keeping guns out of the hands of potential victims does not reduce gun violence. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/disarming_20yearold_moms.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

TRUMP GUN TALK ALARM...
http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/376097-trump-take-the-guns-first-go-through-due-process-second
FEINSTEIN GLEE...
https://www.mediaite.com/tv/watch-dianne-feinstein-erupt-with-glee-after-trump-seems-to-endorse-her-assault-weapons-ban/
Nets Tout...
https://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/nb/nicholas-fondacaro/2018/02/28/now-they-him-nets-tout-trump-siding-dems-gun-control


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Sounds more like Trump is disarming democrats politically.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not true.


Prove it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Two-thirds of gun deaths in the United States every year are suicides. Almost no proposed restriction would make it meaningfully harder for people with guns on hand to use them. I couldn't even answer my most desperate question: If I had a friend who had guns in his home and a history of suicide attempts, was there anything I could do that would help?


Point being?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds more like Trump is disarming democrats politically.


Maybe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That kinda said it all right there. "not unlimited" and "to be regulated".


As I posted earlier the SCOTUS has ruled that states can have laws such as waiting periods and back ground checks...which is great.
But if the government drops the ball doesn't follow through and what's availible in the back ground check...it's only as good as what's programed in.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Fork test from Off Topic


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Maybe gun ownership should require one to go through training on the order of the amount of time that is spent on getting a driver's license.


Don't be ridiculous...where is the amendment that says "a well-regulated personal internal combustion transit system being necessary...the right to drive cars shall not be infringed"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Prove it.


How?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being?


Your point or the point of the article?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> As I posted earlier the SCOTUS has ruled that states can have laws such as waiting periods and back ground checks...which is great.
> But if the government drops the ball doesn't follow through and what's availible in the back ground check...it's only as good as what's programed in.


Sounds like a lot of issues this country has.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like a lot of issues this country has.


Finally...you got something right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

*People Disgusted by Body Odour More Likely to Be Right Wing*
235
Email
Google+
Twitter






Scott Harrison/Getty Images
by Victoria Friedman1 Mar 2018763

1 Mar, 2018 1 Mar, 2018
*A study has found that the more a person is revolted by the smell of body odour and urine the more likely they are to be right wing and want to secure national borders.*
Research conducted by the University of Stockholm, Sweden, also found that left-wingers were less revolted by bad personal hygiene, reports MailOnline.

Psychologists believe that it represents a deep-rooted “defence mechanism” against contagious diseases.

Indeed, a Royal Society paper proposed in 2011 that disgust “evolved to motivate infectious disease avoidance”.

The study’s author, Dr. Jonas Olofsson, said: “There was a solid connection between how strongly someone was disgusted by smells and their desire to have a dictator-like leader who can suppress radical protest movements and ensure that different groups ‘stay in their places’.

“That type of society reduces contact among different groups and, at least in theory, decreases the chance of becoming ill


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

I am so grateful for Mueller. The checks and balances we have to prevent Trump from becoming a dictator whose family business runs the country are sound. Even Sessions is on America's side on this one and against Trump. The pussy ass-kissers like Nunes and the people who worship their leader are getting a civics lesson!


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I am so grateful for Mueller. The checks and balances we have to prevent Trump from becoming a dictator whose family business runs the country are sound. Even Sessions is on America's side on this one and against Trump. The pussy ass-kissers like Nunes and the people who worship their leader are getting a civics lesson!


Does Devin actually think that his ass-kissing display is going to help his political (or perhaps post-political) career?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Does Devin actually think that his ass-kissing display is going to help his political (or perhaps post-political) career?


Mayor of Fresno? a Republican Latino who agribusiness can get behind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I am so grateful for Mueller. The checks and balances we have to prevent Trump from becoming a dictator whose family business runs the country are sound. Even Sessions is on America's side on this one and against Trump. The pussy ass-kissers like Nunes and the people who worship their leader are getting a civics lesson!


So, have we now moved on from collusion?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, have we now moved on from collusion?


Idk, have we?


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, have we now moved on from collusion?


The collusion is obvious to all except those with scales  on their eyes.  The question remaining is whether the acts are illegal, or just politics.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> The collusion is obvious to all except those with scales  on their eyes.  The question remaining is whether the acts are illegal, or just politics.


It worked!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I am so grateful for Mueller. The checks and balances we have to prevent Trump from becoming a dictator whose family business runs the country are sound. Even Sessions is on America's side on this one and against Trump. The pussy ass-kissers like Nunes and the people who worship their leader are getting a civics lesson!


Dictators don’t usually push for tax cuts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Idk, have we?


You are the one running this witch hunt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Dictators don’t usually push for tax cuts.


I wonder if X fully appreciated the civics lesson of November 8th 2016?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I am so grateful for Mueller. The checks and balances we have to prevent Trump from becoming a dictator whose family business runs the country are sound. Even Sessions is on America's side on this one and against Trump. The pussy ass-kissers like Nunes and the people who worship their leader are getting a civics lesson!


Yes, sessions reminds me of Holder.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I am so grateful for Mueller. The checks and balances we have to prevent Trump from becoming a dictator whose family business runs the country are sound. Even Sessions is on America's side on this one and against Trump. The pussy ass-kissers like Nunes and the people who worship their leader are getting a civics lesson!


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....that's some funny stuff.
Recreational pot?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> The collusion is obvious to all except those with scales  on their eyes.  The question remaining is whether the acts are illegal, or just politics.


So what now?  Should be obvious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if X fully appreciated the civics lesson of November 8th 2016?


Isn’t it obvious?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fuck Walmart and Dick's.
> 
> 
> Walmart Bans Gun Sales Under 21 Years and Toy Rifles That Look Like AR-15s
> ...


I have no problem with this. Having an 18 year old boy who was just dumped by his girlfriend walk into Dicks to buy an AR is probably not a good idea. Then again, age doesn't always equate to maturity.  

But there is always Cabelas..


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....that's some funny stuff.
> Recreational pot?


You haven't noticed what I'm talking about? Maybe I'm a little ahead of myself but that's my drug-free perception of what Mueller is doing. You may have noticed a lot of loyalists leaving the White House and several under clouds, haven't you? Do you find that funny, too?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if X fully appreciated the civics lesson of November 8th 2016?


Those are exactly the civics lessons I was talking about. You are learning more about that day, on a daily basis, then you ever thought possible, aren't you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Those are exactly the civics lessons I was talking about. You are learning more about that day, on a daily basis, then you ever thought possible, aren't you?


Yes, I found out what a bunch of sore losing bitches you guys really are, that's it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I have no problem with this. Having an 18 year old boy who was just dumped by his girlfriend walk into Dicks to buy an AR is probably not a good idea. Then again, age doesn't always equate to maturity.
> 
> But there is always Cabelas..


One by one they will be changing laws, especially here in Ca.
How about the 18 year old requirement to enlist?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I found out what a bunch of sore losing bitches you guys really are, that's it.


You're not paying attention to Mueller's investigation, then. Tsk, tsk. FYI, he is a Republican.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Dictators don’t usually push for tax cuts.


Hitler and Mussolini did.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One by one they will be changing laws, especially here in Ca.
> How about the 18 year old requirement to enlist?


True. I'v always found it interesting that you do not need to be a citizen to enlist. I would be ok if they changed that law...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Hitler and Mussolini did.


Show me


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> True. I'v always found it interesting that you do not need to be a citizen to enlist. I would be ok if they changed that law...


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> True. I'v always found it interesting that you do not need to be a citizen to enlist. I would be ok if they changed that law...


But they do have to be Naturalized.  And officers do have to be citizens, no dual citizenship.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But they do have to be Naturalized.  And officers do have to be citizens, no dual citizenship.


One of my best friends was born in El Salvado. He went straight to the Marines out of HS and only became a citizen within the last 10 years.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


What better way to invade a country then to through their own military.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> True. I'v always found it interesting that you do not need to be a citizen to enlist. I would be ok if they changed that law...


I am ok with them  not being citizens and would give that to them after their service.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What better way to invade a country then to through their own military.


What did you do to husker?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did you do to husker?


No comprende senor... 

I know nothing, NOTHING.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am ok with them  not being citizens and would give that to them after their service.


Not sure about that. In todays environment I'm not sure if our Government can be sure of who is flying that F16. If they are vetted,  ok. And I do agree, if you serve you should be moved to the front of the line for Citizenship if mot immediately granted.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did you do to husker?


Lol! I get it now! Wow... I had no idea I had so much power over the Drunken Rat Du. I must have been so far into his head that he must have been drinking all day! Made my day Joe.. thanks for making me aware!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Lol! I get it now! Wow... I had no idea I had so much power over the Drunken Rat Du. I must have been so far into his head that he must have been drinking all day! Made my day Joe.. thanks for making me aware!


I can under stand him putting Bear on ignore because bear doesn't have the patience for his bullshit, but you are pretty friendly and well mannered, you must be getting to him with your wit.
Nothing against GoBear.



mental sharpness and inventiveness; keen intelligence:
"he does not lack perception or native wit"
*synonyms:* intelligence · shrewdness · astuteness · cleverness · canniness · sense ·
[more]
common sense · wisdom · sagacity · judgment · acumen · insight · brains · mind · gumption · savvy · horse sense · smarts · street smarts
(wits)
the intelligence required for normal activity; basic human intelligence:
"he needed all his wits to figure out the way back"

a natural aptitude for using words and ideas in a quick and inventive way to create humor:
"a player with a sharp tongue and a quick wit"
*synonyms:* wittiness · humor · funniness · drollery · esprit · repartee · badinage ·
[more]


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What better way to invade a country then to through their own military.


Non U.S. Citizens are not allowed to select a job that requires secret clearance or above. Your El Salvadoran friend must have been naturalized or green carded.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Non U.S. Citizens are not allowed to select a job that requires secret clearance or above. Your El Salvadoran friend must have been naturalized or green carded.


Yes, I do believe he held a Green Card. But I doubt he was vetted. Not sure that you need secret clearance to fly a F16, maybe you do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Over 100,000 illegals registered to vote in Pennsylvania.
How many do you think in California?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Over 100,000 illegals registered to vote in Pennsylvania.
> How many do you think in California?


Citation please.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Citation please.


https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=vMCYWtG1BMPPjwSem5qwAg&q=100,000+illegals+registered+to+vote+in+Pennsylvania&oq=100,000+illegals+registered+to+vote+in+Pennsylvania&gs_l=psy-ab.3...4866.4866.0.7119.1.1.0.0.0.0.109.109.0j1.1.0....0...1.2.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.HKGDrYDH7co


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Yes, I do believe he held a Green Card. But I doubt he was vetted. Not sure that you need secret clearance to fly a F16, maybe you do.


Have to be an officer and thus a citizen.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Over 100,000 illegals registered to vote in Pennsylvania.
> How many do you think in California?


It’s a statement in a lawsuit, which needs no basis in research or facts. How many votes did Trump win Pennsylvania by, anyway? Less than 100,000, right?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Did Trump raise our prices on steel today? Why?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You haven't noticed what I'm talking about? Maybe I'm a little ahead of myself but that's my drug-free perception of what Mueller is doing. You may have noticed a lot of loyalists leaving the White House and several under clouds, haven't you? Do you find that funny, too?


If it was another administration it would be unusual, possible cause for concern.
For DT it's business as usual.
Nothing to see here, move along....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show me


Time Life book....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s a statement in a lawsuit, which needs no basis in research or facts. How many votes did Trump win Pennsylvania by, anyway? Less than 100,000, right?


If Pennsylvania has 100,000, how many do you think California has?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2018)

There are around 2.5 million illegal aliens in California....
Pennsylvania has about 200,000 illegal aliens.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If Pennsylvania has 100,000, how many do you think California has?


In PA, seems like it was maybe enough to swing the state to Trump, but not in CA? But where is there any evidence at all of that claim? It’s not in the link you posted...as I said, anything can be said in a lawsuit and it’s privileged from defamation claims or anything else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> In PA, seems like it was maybe enough to swing the state to Trump, but not in CA? But where is there any evidence at all of that claim? It’s not in the link you posted...as I said, anything can be said in a lawsuit and it’s privileged from defamation claims or anything else.


Now you need evidence?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Honestly

College baseball coach: No Colorado players as they’ve ‘had trouble passing our drug test’ (UPDATE)
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/01/college-baseball-coach-wont-take-colorado-players-since-theyve-had-trouble-passing-our-drug-test/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiIgLy9283ZAhUC3YMKHeIDA80QqUMIVzAI&usg=AOvVaw17qhtX0dBktPH7q4FVPE_y


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Is this where we are headed?

TheBlaze

Town removes beloved park feature for racial insensitivity. After uproar, they’re putting it back.
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/01/town-removes-beloved-park-feature-for-racial-insensitivity-after-uproar-theyre-putting-it-back/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiIgLy9283ZAhUC3YMKHeIDA80QqUMIVDAH&usg=AOvVaw1RMkf5CHBBzNE8QAHdu8nM


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

TheBlaze

Condoleezza Rice stuns ‘The View’ audience with amazing story about 2nd Amendment rights
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/01/condoleezza-rice-stuns-the-view-audience-with-amazing-story-about-2nd-amendment-rights/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiIgLy9283ZAhUC3YMKHeIDA80QqUMIPzAA&usg=AOvVaw0hZwnSoJWgB5dWn4tkV7GR&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

True colors.

Chuck Schumer opposes Trump judicial nominee because he’s … white
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/01/chuck-schumer-opposes-trump-judicial-nominee-hes-white/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwje7Y-63c3ZAhWB24MKHdA0D1IQqUMINzAD&usg=AOvVaw2DaP1LsjaCJ8pYGholuM47


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

'Shameful'
EXCLUSIVE: FBI Responds To Secret Comey-Obama Meetings
http://dailycaller.com/2018/03/01/fbi-denies-secret-comey-obama-meeting/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Report: Andrew McCabe Authorized Media Leaks, Misled Investigators
http://dailycaller.com/2018/03/02/andrew-mccabe-leaks/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Internal FBI Documents Raise Questions About Use Of Unverified Steele Dossier
http://dailycaller.com/2018/03/01/internal-fbi-documents-steele-dossier/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

INSTANT RICE -- Condi MICROWAVES Adam Schiff On The View
http://dailycaller.com/2018/03/01/condoleezza-rice-adam-schiff/


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Honestly
> 
> College baseball coach: No Colorado players as they’ve ‘had trouble passing our drug test’ (UPDATE)
> 18 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/01/college-baseball-coach-wont-take-colorado-players-since-theyve-had-trouble-passing-our-drug-test/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiIgLy9283ZAhUC3YMKHeIDA80QqUMIVzAI&usg=AOvVaw17qhtX0dBktPH7q4FVPE_y


Let's follow his career! Shouldn't take long to do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Let's follow his career! Shouldn't take long to do.


You are probably on the same path.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are probably on the same path.


You mean early retirement? Too late for that.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Honestly
> 
> College baseball coach: No Colorado players as they’ve ‘had trouble passing our drug test’ (UPDATE)
> 18 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/01/college-baseball-coach-wont-take-colorado-players-since-theyve-had-trouble-passing-our-drug-test/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiIgLy9283ZAhUC3YMKHeIDA80QqUMIVzAI&usg=AOvVaw17qhtX0dBktPH7q4FVPE_y


That fits with t's new philosophy on the Bill of Rights - punish first, due process later.

And maybe you didn't get the update where it was reported the coach was fired yesterday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> That fits with t's new philosophy on the Bill of Rights - punish first, due process later.
> 
> And maybe you didn't get the update where it was reported the coach was fired yesterday.


I am not agreeing with the coach, just think it iz news worthy.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not agreeing with the coach, just think it iz news worthy.


I agree that it's newsworthy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I agree that it's newsworthy.


Just think, if one coach actually said it and is practicing it, just imagine how many are not saying it, but practicing it.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just think, if one coach actually said it and is practicing it, just imagine how many are not saying it, but practicing it.


You mean not taking kids from CO because marijuana is legal? Probably about, oh, maybe zero others?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean not taking kids from CO because marijuana is legal? Probably about, oh, maybe zero others?


I wouldn't bet your last Ca legal joint on that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean not taking kids from CO because marijuana is legal? Probably about, oh, maybe zero others?


"Assets" can get away with a LOT of BS borderliner's can't. (see: Ricky Williams vs Johnny Manziel)


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Have you ever taken an IQ test? I’m guessing you’re around 96?


*The fact that your guessing puts him at 110 + and you at 68-70.....Sucks to be Liberal stupid doesn't it....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fuck Trump,
> Offering citizenship to 1.8 million criminals and now this.
> 
> 
> ...


*He's playin the Dems real good.....and it's getting under there skin.*
*Be patient.*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

When people write “there” for “their” and “your” for “you’re,” they give us all perfect reasons to ignore or ridicule them. It’s very telling.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When people write “there” for “their” and “your” for “you’re,” they give us all perfect reasons to ignore or ridicule them. It’s very telling.


*" There " " Their " Fake Lawyer...*

*Everyone makes mistakes......You just don't learn from them.*


----------



## Wez (Mar 2, 2018)

https://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/you-should-never-ever-argue-with-anyone-on-facebook-according-to-science.html

*You Should Never, Ever Argue With Anyone on Facebook, According to Science*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Dreamers 

American voters support 80 - 16 percent allowing undocumented children brought to the U.S. as children, so-called "Dreamers," to remain and eventually apply for citizenship. Every listed group supports Dreamers by wide margins.

https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2521


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He's playin the Dems real good.....and it's getting under there skin.*
> *Be patient.*


I hope you are right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dreamers
> 
> American voters support 80 - 16 percent allowing undocumented children brought to the U.S. as children, so-called "Dreamers," to remain and eventually apply for citizenship. Every listed group supports Dreamers by wide margins.
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2521


Lots of fake news in here today.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hope you are right.


Is Trump still president? So the Mueller report isn't out yet?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dreamers
> 
> American voters support 80 - 16 percent allowing undocumented children brought to the U.S. as children, so-called "Dreamers," to remain and eventually apply for citizenship. Every listed group supports Dreamers by wide margins.
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2521


Sucker...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When people write “there” for “their” and “your” for “you’re,” they give us all perfect reasons to ignore or ridicule them. It’s very telling.


Gotta love the elites, they know everything except who is going to win elections.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Is Trump still president? So the Mueller report isn't out yet?


What in his report is going to bring Trump down? Now that we have established the dossier is just a bunch of fake news too.


----------



## Torros (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dreamers
> 
> American voters support 80 - 16 percent allowing undocumented children brought to the U.S. as children, so-called "Dreamers," to remain and eventually apply for citizenship. Every listed group supports Dreamers by wide margins.
> 
> https://poll.qu.edu/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2521


Just curious, especially after your comments about Modelo Beer and Hispanics, where you get the nerve to try to act like you are some social justice crusader? People of color, as you might refer to them, can't stand people like you.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What in his report is going to bring Trump down? Now that we have established the dossier is just a bunch of fake news too.


When was that established, and by whom?


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Torros said:


> Just curious, especially after your comments about Modelo Beer and Hispanics, where you get the nerve to try to act like you are some social justice crusader? People of color, as you might refer to them, can't stand people like you.



*His regurgitation/parroting of Liberal Union Policies is the source of his loneliness......*
*A trip to racist " Friesland " will cheer him up.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

espola said:


> When was that established, and by whom?


Today, by me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

*I wonder why they call it dope?*

*Police chief suspended after video featuring drug use surfaces: ‘Show me grace … I am truly sorry’*






A Mississippi police chief is suspended following the release of footage of what appears to be the chief smoking drugs. The police chief was suspended with pay with regard to the incident. The mayor said the chief will remain on suspension until the city aldermen can convene and determine his fate. (Image source: WDAM-TV screenshot)
https://www.theblaze.com/author/sarahtaylor/
City leaders suspended a Mississippi police chief this week after footage surfaced of what appeared to be him smoking some type of drug.

*What are the details?*
WDAM-TV reported Tuesday that Lumberton Police Chief Shane Flynt has been suspended with pay with regard to the incident.

Flynt, in the video, can be seen puffing on a pipe and boasting, “I’m only chief of police in Lumberton that likes to smoke weed.”
WDAM reported that throughout the video, Christmas music can be heard in the background,
“I love ‘Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer,'” Flynt can also be heard saying in the video.

While what appears to be Flynt’s police uniform hangs in the background, the police chief can be heard using expletives.

“If this ain’t no cool [expletive],” Flynt says. “Who the coolest here? Me! I’m the coolest here.”

*What happened after the video went public?*
WDAM reported that the police chief offered his resignation after the video went public, but it was not accepted.

The station reported that Flynt — who initially denied knowledge of a tape’s existence — acknowledged the incident on his Facebook page.

Please know that one video , one mistake , does not define the person I am., my moral or ethical values . I made a huge mistake , first of all , I trusted the wrong person , welcomed them in my personal home , they recorded me in a vulnerable state and they planned every minute of it . This person being my wife who is obviously very vindictive. I love serving the town of Lumberton , the people there are like family to me. It saddens my heart that I’ve disappointed many as well as myself .

Just a thought .. Where would we all be if we all had hidden cameras in our home ? What would our neighbors , preachers , co workers , friends , etc. think of our conversations ? There is no excuse . I pray you all find it in your hearts to show me grace and know that I am truly sorry for this incident



Lumberton Mayor Quincy Rogers said that Flynt, who was sent home on Tuesday after Rogers reviewed the controversial footage, will remain on suspension until such time that city aldermen can convene and determine Flynt’s fate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

From FORBES:

*The Trump Dossier Is Fake -- And Here Are The Reasons Why*
*Paul Roderick Gregory , CONTRIBUTOR

https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulroderickgregory/2017/01/13/the-trump-dossier-is-false-news-and-heres-why/#3e9936056867*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hope you are right.


That's all you got now is "Hope".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Torros said:


> Just curious, especially after your comments about Modelo Beer and Hispanics, where you get the nerve to try to act like you are some social justice crusader? People of color, as you might refer to them, can't stand people like you.


Nice try.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's all you got now is "Hope".


Don't forget the change....


----------



## Torros (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try.


I guess that's the reply that you feel the safest using. Stick to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's all you got now is "Hope".


I wish,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wish,
> View attachment 2150


She's a beautiful woman, but that isn't a very flattering photo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's a beautiful woman, but that isn't a very flattering photo.


What's wrong with it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with it?


His dream girl wears pant suits....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> His dream girl wears pant suits....


Now that was funny!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

LAWSUIT: YouTube Stopped Hiring White Men To Promote Diversity
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27785/lawsuit-youtube-stopped-hiring-white-men-promote-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjjt7jUhNDZAhUM2IMKHU7QBBEQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw2EyUr4zhVsz1oa3cQ5uJSA&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> LAWSUIT: YouTube Stopped Hiring White Men To Promote Diversity
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27785/lawsuit-youtube-stopped-hiring-white-men-promote-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjjt7jUhNDZAhUM2IMKHU7QBBEQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw2EyUr4zhVsz1oa3cQ5uJSA&ampcf=1


LAWSUIT: YouTube Stopped Hiring White Men To Promote Diversity AND Discrimination


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

“On the free market, it is a happy fact that the maximization of the wealth of one person or group redounds to the benefit of all; *but in the political realm, the realm of the State, a maximization of income and wealth can only accrue parasitically to the State and its rulers at the expense of the rest of society.”*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2018)

About that ICE Raid the Oakland Mayor Interrupted... - Cortney O'Brien
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2018/03/03/about-that-ice-raid-the-oakland-mayor-almost-ruined-n2457146?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwicmcaw1dHZAhUG9IMKHSrwATMQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw0N66XiCQHKV-hxLjADFMjB&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Mexican assumes American's identity for 37 years, steals $361,000 in govt benefits...
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/courts/sd-me-identity-theft-20180302-story.html


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When people write “there” for “their” and “your” for “you’re,” they give us all perfect reasons to ignore or ridicule them. It’s very telling.


Coming from the guy that types like a 3 year old... irony alert much?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mexican assumes American's identity for 37 years, steals $361,000 in govt benefits...
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/courts/sd-me-identity-theft-20180302-story.html


When your beloved president came to power via race-baiting with the birther movement, you call the previous American president, who is black, "the Kenyan" and you post news stories about a crime which refers to a "Mexican," how do you refer to yourself as not a racist and think anybody with a brain believes you? You don't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

America's Got Felons
CHERIE ZASLAWSKY
What should we do about all these bad actors mucking up our government?

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/americas_got_felons.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> LAWSUIT: YouTube Stopped Hiring White Men To Promote Diversity AND Discrimination


Poor babies with the "reverse-discrimination" victimization claims.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When your beloved president came to power via race-baiting with the birther movement, you call the previous American president, who is black, "the Kenyan" and you post news stories about a crime which refers to a "Mexican," how do you refer to yourself as not a racist and think anybody with a brain believes you? You don't.


Is the Kenyan not Kenyan? Is the illegal fuck that stole all that money from me not an illegal Mexican alien criminal scum?
What's your point? What's racist about calling a spade a spade?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Despite warning from Oakland mayor, ICE sweep nets illegal alien criminals
MARCH 4, 2018
The mayor's warning resulted in hundreds of illegals remaining free.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/despite_warning_from_oakland_mayor_ice_sweep_nets_illegal_alien_criminals.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is the Kenyan not Kenyan? Is the illegal fuck that stole all that money from me not an illegal Mexican alien criminal scum?
> What's your point? What's racist about calling a spade a spade?


Again, humor wins. Maybe it’s just your troll nature and you’re not really a racist. I’m gonna stick with that.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> America's Got Felons
> CHERIE ZASLAWSKY
> What should we do about all these bad actors mucking up our government?
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/americas_got_felons.html


I think Mueller is taking care of it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is the Kenyan not Kenyan? Is the illegal fuck that stole all that money from me not an illegal Mexican alien criminal scum?
> What's your point? What's racist about calling a spade a spade?


Using the term "spade" for one. Similarly as you constantly skirt the edges with sexual innuendo, you do likewise with racist terminology . . . hence displaying your obvious obsessions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Again, humor wins. Maybe it’s just your troll nature and you’re not really a racist. I’m gonna stick with that.


The only humor here is a white social justice princess is sticking his nose where it doesn't belong.
Did you know the Kenyan is more white than anything else? Then why do you refer to him as black? Makes your argument a little more interesting, identity politics, isn't that what it is?
The real racism is voting for someone just because he is almost half black, no experience and the fact he can deliver a good speech that someone else wrote.
Get a grip douchebag fake attorney.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Using the term "spade" for one. Similarly as you constantly skirt the edges with sexual innuendo, you do likewise with racist terminology . . . hence displaying your obvious obsessions.


"Hispanics love that shit".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Using the term "spade" for one. Similarly as you constantly skirt the edges with sexual innuendo, you do likewise with racist terminology . . . hence displaying your obvious obsessions.


Are you gay? Black? Muslim? Mexican? Kenyan?
I am just posting news, not even commenting, just educating you whities that feel the need to protect the criminals before us poor citizens.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor babies with the "reverse-discrimination" victimization claims.


If there is ever a contest for words that substitute for thought, “*diversity*” should be recognized as the undisputed world champion. You don’t need a speck of evidence, or a single step of logic, when you rhapsodize about the supposed benefits of *diversity*. The very idea of testing this wonderful, magical word against something as ugly as reality seems almost sordid.--T.Sowell


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When your beloved president came to power via race-baiting with the birther movement, you call the previous American president, who is black, "the Kenyan" and you post news stories about a crime which refers to a "Mexican," how do you refer to yourself as not a racist and think anybody with a brain believes you? You don't.


Damn Russians using you too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Hispanics love that shit".


 . . . and?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Hispanics love that shit".


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only humor here is a white social justice princess is sticking his nose where it doesn't belong.
> Did you know the Kenyan is more white than anything else? Then why do you refer to him as black? Makes your argument a little more interesting, identity politics, isn't that what it is?
> The real racism is voting for someone just because he is almost half black, no experience and the fact he can deliver a good speech that someone else wrote.
> Get a grip douchebag fake attorney.
> View attachment 2159


Who voted for him because he was black? Nobody. He was just the best candidate. And he did a great job. And you’re totally jealous and embarrassed because he went so far without a head start. You’re more comfortable with Trump. He came into office via race-baiting, which you like to do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who voted for him because he was black? Nobody. He was just the best candidate. And he did a great job. And you’re totally jealous and embarrassed because he went so far without a head start. You’re more comfortable with Trump. He came into office via race-baiting, which you like to do.


Please tell me you aren't as stupid as you seem.
Please tell me 95% of blacks voted for him because of all his political experience.
Please tell me he brought anything to the table besides identity politics.
Empty Suit with an empty head.
No wonder you like him so.
You have so much in common.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> And you’re totally jealous and embarrassed because he went so far without a head start.


5 years of QE is a great head start.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please tell me you aren't as stupid as you seem.
> Please tell me 95% of blacks voted for him because of all his political experience.
> Please tell me he brought anything to the table besides identity politics.
> Empty Suit with an empty head.
> ...


You thought he was a bad president. You’re entitled. You’re so freaked out about the race thing, you can’t stoptalking about it. Talk about why he wasn’t a good president if you want. You also have good arguments against illegal immigration and in favor of enforcing the laws., but they get lost in all your hysterical anti-Mexican and Muslim BS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You thought he was a bad president. You’re entitled. You’re so freaked out about the race thing, you can’t stoptalking about it. Talk about why he wasn’t a good president if you want. You also have good arguments against illegal immigration and in favor of enforcing the laws., but they get lost in all your hysterical anti-Mexican and Muslim BS


Do me a favor and find where I ever said anti Mexican or anti Muslim. I will wait.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You thought he was a bad president. You’re entitled. You’re so freaked out about the race thing, you can’t stoptalking about it. Talk about why he wasn’t a good president if you want. You also have good arguments against illegal immigration and in favor of enforcing the laws., but they get lost in all your hysterical anti-Mexican and Muslim BS


Kinda reminds me of the Russian hysteria.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda reminds me of the Russian hysteria.


Huh? Does it also remind you of the price of tea in China? Your synapses work perfectly for your career...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Damn Russians using you too.


Something new for the loop! Russians! Congrats. Hey will you rank your psycho loop for us? QE, Venezuela, the Comey video, “GOP say election rigged,” Russians, “and again,” etc.? Thanks!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Huh? Does it also remind you of the price of tea in China? Your synapses work perfectly for your career...


"That was easy"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do me a favor and find where I ever said anti Mexican or anti Muslim. I will wait.


Your asking for specifics...he, like many on the left, deals in simplistic generalities.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Something new for the loop! Russians! Congrats. Hey will you rank your psycho loop for us? QE, Venezuela, the Comey video, “GOP say election rigged,” Russians, “and again,” etc.? Thanks!


I let you people determine those rankings.  Unbeknownst.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your asking for specifics...he, like many on the left, deals in simplistic generalities.


The Kenyan.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The Kenyan.


What about him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do me a favor and find where I ever said anti Mexican or anti Muslim. I will wait.


Just start posting your news feed links again and we'll all see . . . oh wait, that's how this forum cam under attack by the spam brigade, so never mind. I personally am way to lazy to go back a couple pages so I'll just point them out as you post them . . . can yo do your own opinion anymore or do you have a bad case of the dizzy's cut & paste disease?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The Kenyan.


Is Kenyan a race? Obama knows he is Kenyan, I think.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just start posting your news feed links again and we'll all see . . . oh wait, that's how this forum cam under attack by the spam brigade, so never mind. I personally am way to lazy to go back a couple pages so I'll just point them out as you post them . . . can yo do your own opinion anymore or do you have a bad case of the dizzy's cut & paste disease?


My posts are anti illegal where ever they are from, just happens to be more illegal Mexicans than illegal Russians.
Just bring some education to you little union life.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My posts are anti illegal where ever they are from, just happens to be more illegal Mexicans than illegal Russians.
> Just bring some education to you little union life.


(Insert the nuance hook here)


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just start posting your news feed links again and we'll all see . . . oh wait, that's how this forum cam under attack by the spam brigade, so never mind. I personally am way to lazy to go back a couple pages so I'll just point them out as you post them . . . can yo do your own opinion anymore or do you have a bad case of the dizzy's cut & paste disease?


Was Joe the one who picked up the spam from all those weirdo Russian bot sites he reads? Probably, huh?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Met with my financial adviser today. Down 30K this year already. Obama’s economy has, as I always said here, been arrested now and it took a year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Was Joe the one who picked up the spam from all those weirdo Russian bot sites he reads? Probably, huh?


Why are you asking him? He is just as dumb and easy as you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Met with my financial adviser today. Down 30K this year already. Obama’s economy has, as I always said here, been arrested now and it took a year.


Congratulations, paying your share?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just start posting your news feed links again and we'll all see . . . oh wait, that's how this forum cam under attack by the spam brigade, so never mind. I personally am way to lazy to go back a couple pages so I'll just point them out as you post them . . . can yo do your own opinion anymore or do you have a bad case of the dizzy's cut & paste disease?


I’ve read your opinions.  You should switch to cut and paste.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Met with my financial adviser today. Down 30K this year already. Obama’s economy has, as I always said here, been arrested now and it took a year.


You’ll be fine once they turn the QE hydrant back on.  You’re welcome.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Congratulations, paying your share?


He gets it.  It’s like a retainer fee.  When he loses his CFP still gets paid.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Congratulations, paying your share?


Nope just the diving stock market. Not complicated.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you asking him? He is just as dumb and easy as you.


That’s a yes.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 176663, member: 1585"

*I wonder why they call it dope?*

*Police chief suspended after video featuring drug use surfaces: ‘Show me grace … I am truly sorry’*






A Mississippi police chief is suspended following the release of footage of what appears to be the chief smoking drugs. The police chief was suspended with pay with regard to the incident. The mayor said the chief will remain on suspension until the city aldermen can convene and determine his fate. (Image source: WDAM-TV screenshot)
City leaders suspended a Mississippi police chief this week after footage surfaced of what appeared to be him smoking some type of drug.

*What are the details?*
WDAM-TV reported Tuesday that Lumberton Police Chief Shane Flynt has been suspended with pay with regard to the incident.

Flynt, in the video, can be seen puffing on a pipe and boasting, “I’m only chief of police in Lumberton that likes to smoke weed.”
WDAM reported that throughout the video, Christmas music can be heard in the background,
“I love ‘Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer,'” Flynt can also be heard saying in the video.

While what appears to be Flynt’s police uniform hangs in the background, the police chief can be heard using expletives.

“If this ain’t no cool [expletive],” Flynt says. “Who the coolest here? Me! I’m the coolest here.”

*What happened after the video went public?*
WDAM reported that the police chief offered his resignation after the video went public, but it was not accepted.

The station reported that Flynt — who initially denied knowledge of a tape’s existence — acknowledged the incident on his Facebook page.

Please know that one video , one mistake , does not define the person I am., my moral or ethical values . I made a huge mistake , first of all , I trusted the wrong person , welcomed them in my personal home , they recorded me in a vulnerable state and they planned every minute of it . This person being my wife who is obviously very vindictive. I love serving the town of Lumberton , the people there are like family to me. It saddens my heart that I’ve disappointed many as well as myself .

Just a thought .. Where would we all be if we all had hidden cameras in our home ? What would our neighbors , preachers , co workers , friends , etc. think of our conversations ? There is no excuse . I pray you all find it in your hearts to show me grace and know that I am truly sorry for this incident



Lumberton Mayor Quincy Rogers said that Flynt, who was sent home on Tuesday after Rogers reviewed the controversial footage, will remain on suspension until such time that city aldermen can convene and determine Flynt’s fate.

/QUOTE


*Hey Joe....what shirt is he wearing ?*
*Is it what I think it is .....?*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Was Joe the one who picked up the spam from all those weirdo Russian bot sites he reads? Probably, huh?



*It was your " Tool " buddy Wez/Bob......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *It was your " Tool " buddy Wez/Bob......*


Ten letter wez and beelzebub bob.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 176663, member: 1585"
> 
> *I wonder why they call it dope?*
> 
> ...


Pittsburgh Steelers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Dennis Prager: 'The Left Is the Most Racist Movement Since the Nazis'
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2018/03/04/prager-the-left-is-the-most-racist-movement-since-the-nazis/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj1xvHrs9TZAhWpyoMKHaB3CZkQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw1Sl42MUoVpB_nJk1SnfmK3&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Maxine Waters promises reparations...
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/maxine-waters-promises-reparations-stump-speech-2020/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

‘NOTHING MATTERS’: Kobe Bryant just proved that Hollywood’s #MeToo moralizing ‘is BULLSH*T’
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/03/04/nothing-matters-kobe-bryant-just-proved-that-hollywoods-metoo-moralizing-is-bullsht/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiu_qClvdTZAhVGwYMKHSj-A-UQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw3ZbbK0mds89_zWv105EIwa&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope just the diving stock market. Not complicated.


Why didnʻt you switch to more steel in your portfolio?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘NOTHING MATTERS’: Kobe Bryant just proved that Hollywood’s #MeToo moralizing ‘is BULLSH*T’
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/03/04/nothing-matters-kobe-bryant-just-proved-that-hollywoods-metoo-moralizing-is-bullsht/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiu_qClvdTZAhVGwYMKHSj-A-UQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw3ZbbK0mds89_zWv105EIwa&ampcf=1


Wait! The oscars was tonight?!!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why didnʻt you switch to more steel in your portfolio?


Steel went down, genius.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Steel went down, genius.


Youʻll be fine.  30k is a drop in the bucket for smart guys like you.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bad timing


Your stupidity never ceases to amaze me. The stock market is down this year...substantially.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Your stupidity never ceases to amaze me. The stock market is down this year...substantially.


Did you sell?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

If the ladies in here are any indication, this couldn't be any more true.

California Dems' hard-left turn could be whole party's future...
https://nypost.com/2018/03/02/california-dems-hard-left-turn-could-be-the-whole-partys-future/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Your stupidity never ceases to amaze me. The stock market is down this year...substantially.


Keep up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keep up.


Lies and instability don't create profit, they create instability and losses.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lies and instability don't create profit, they create instability and losses.


Hence the tax cuts.

Lies and instability:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Now, I won't even say where this criminal is from, but I bet you can figure it out.

Harsh lesson for taxpayers as Illegal immigrant felon pleads guilty to stealing $361k in benefits - 3/5/18 March 5, 2018If you are an average payer of federal income taxes, the entire amount of money you have paid and will pay in federal income taxes over your lifetime has been stolen by one illegal immigrant More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

No sense of humor,

*Rudy Giuliani’s tasteless Hillary joke*

“Hillary was also here,” he said, according to two sources in the room, “and she actually fit through the door.”

The crowd gasped. I’m told Giuliani’s wife gave him a “most foul look.” Trump later told the audience: “I’m just glad I didn’t say it.”


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Met with my financial adviser today. Down 30K this year already. Obama’s economy has, as I always said here, been arrested now and it took a year.


Hilarious "your financial advisor". Who's that your drunk uncle Carlos?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hilarious "your financial advisor". Who's that your drunk uncle Carlos?


What? You have never met your financial advisor on a sunday?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hilarious "your financial advisor". Who's that your drunk uncle Carlos?


Nope. She comes to my house...even on a Sunday.  Doesn't yours?  Easier for her to come to my Hermosa house on a weekend than my weekday home up in LA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Maxine ‘Impeach 45’ Waters Receives ‘National Unity Award’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Unions Claim California Fruit Will Die on the Vine After ICE Raids


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

BuzzFeed and Salo
*Officer hailed as hero for saving infant gives glory to God: ‘I was just a tool’*
1 hour





Officer Alex Frazier holding the baby he saved by performing CPR. (Image source: KCBS video screenshot)
7  Follow 
Jana J. PruetSr. Staff Writer
Article GoalInform
Share

Tweet


A Los Angeles police officer who’s being hailed a hero for saving an infant’s life over the weekend has given all the glory for his actions to God.

“I have my own personal beliefs. I was just a tool and God saved that baby,” Officer Alex Frazier said during an interview with KCBS-TV. “I deeply believe that.”



*What happened?*
Frazier and his partner Officer Ivan Ibarra responded to a call at around 11 p.m. Saturday in the Westlake District of Los Angeles, where they found the apparently lifeless baby boy in his mother’s arms.


' data-dfp-id="div-gpt-ad-In-Content_300x250_102">
“She was saying ‘my mijo, my mijo.’ She seemed like she was grieving,” Frazier said. Mijo means “my son” in Spanish.

During a domestic dispute, the baby’s father allegedly threw the infant to the ground as if he were a football being spiked, according to authorities.

Ibarra spoke to the mother in Spanish and eventually convinced her to trust Frazier and allow him to perform CPR on his tiny body.

“After a little bit of time the baby’s lip twitched. So I relayed the message to everybody that ‘hey he’s in there,’ Frazier said. “After a little bit more time I saw a little more facial expression.”

First responders arrived and transported the baby to Children’s Hospital.

Frazier and Ibera followed the ambulance to the hospital where physicians said the child would be OK.

*What about the father?*
A neighbor told police she heard the parents fighting Saturday night.

“I got woken up by screaming. I heard the loud bang at one point,” said the neighbor.

Additional officers responded to the call and arrested the infant’s father.

*What else?*
Frazier, who wears a Christian cross on his uniform near his badge, said it was his first time to perform CPR.

Both officers have children of their own.

“I went home immediately and kissed my kids,” Frazier said.

“I think my son was annoyed because I didn’t want to put him down,” Ibarra said. “I just kept holding him more when I got home.”


----------



## xav10 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BuzzFeed and Salo
> *Officer hailed as hero for saving infant gives glory to God: ‘I was just a tool’*
> 1 hour
> 
> ...


He doesn't seem like a tool. He seems like an awesome guy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘NOTHING MATTERS’: Kobe Bryant just proved that Hollywood’s #MeToo moralizing ‘is BULLSH*T’
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/03/04/nothing-matters-kobe-bryant-just-proved-that-hollywoods-metoo-moralizing-is-bullsht/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiu_qClvdTZAhVGwYMKHSj-A-UQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw3ZbbK0mds89_zWv105EIwa&ampcf=1


Funny how that was kinda forgotten..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny how that was kinda forgotten..


Seacrest is just accused and he got roasted,Kobe admits to it and he is given a pass.
I don't get it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Your stupidity never ceases to amaze me. The stock market is down this year...substantially.


It's like the weather...cyclical.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Gary Oldman Thanks ‘America’ In Oscars Speech – Crickets
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/05/gary-oldman-thanks-america-no-applause/&ved=0ahUKEwixnobT19fZAhXMqYMKHVv0DmAQqUMIRjAI&usg=AOvVaw10zlIed-Pxc1Zv-8x0lrD8


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

DREAMers Walk Into DNC, Block Doors, Call Democrats ‘Fake Allies’
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/05/dreamers-protest-dnc/&ved=0ahUKEwixnobT19fZAhXMqYMKHVv0DmAQqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw1fuj7ggSO9P8yv1yIcWaku


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

FLASHBACK: When Hollywood Booed Political Grandstanding
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/27862/flashback-when-hollywood-booed-political-paul-bois?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiMusHT2NfZAhVl_IMKHRQLDT0QqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw1fPZ4VvajBtnTIpnlRGJzo&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Where is union boy?

Union coffee boys pulled in over $42 an hour working Hudson Yards project, lawsuit charges
33 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/03/06/union-coffee-boys-pulled-in-over-42-hour-working-hudson-yards-project-lawsuit-charges.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjF-ayC3tfZAhWD54MKHUloDfMQqUMILjAA&usg=AOvVaw0kqjncpC4CCuQwSkL0gjom&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Opinion | I Wanted to Be a Good Mom. So I Got a Gun.
New York Times
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/05/opinion/mom-gun-safety-intruder.html&ved=0ahUKEwikmafe6tfZAhUBba0KHZlOB2cQxfQBCDkwAA&usg=AOvVaw1sKzruFWUV7kyzqZfSG5eV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

*Judge issues surprise ruling on withholding funds for sanctuary state*
Jazz Shaw Mar 06, 2018 9:21 AM
Top Pick





No cash for you


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Judge issues surprise ruling on withholding funds for sanctuary state*
> Jazz Shaw Mar 06, 2018 9:21 AM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


----------



## Booter (Mar 6, 2018)

Survey: Historians rank Obama 12th best president

Historians have ranked Barack Obama the 12th best president of all time, the highest rated since President Ronald Reagan, in a new C-SPAN survey released Friday.

Less than a month after exiting the White House, Obama received high marks from presidential historians for his pursuit of "equal justice for all" and for his commanding "moral authority," ranking third and seventh among all former presidents in each respective category. The 44th president also cracked a top 10 ranking for his "economic management" and public persuasion.

https://www.politico.com/story/2017/02/all-time-best-president-united-states-rankings-235149


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pittsburgh Steelers.



*Wow !!!!*

*First the players take a knee....*
*Now the Cop take a toke.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Booter said:


> Survey: Historians rank Obama 12th best president
> 
> Historians have ranked Barack Obama the 12th best president of all time, the highest rated since President Ronald Reagan, in a new C-SPAN survey released Friday.
> 
> ...



*Wow.....A train wreck and it gets 12th !*
*Wonder what the Barrack Hussain Obama " Spermatozoa " painting *
*will get for a rating by the :*

*GIN Art Competition*
Amazing, Creative, Innovative Expression of Global Issues in Today's Society







*Theme*
_A Movement Starts With You_

Submit a piece of artwork that demonstrates your perspective on a global issue you care for!

The works will be exhibited at the GIN conference, and the winners will be announced on the last day.

All artwork will be displayed on the the GIN conference site.

Please submit one artwork/installation per person. All submissions are due by the 7th of March, 2017.
*Prizes*
There will be 3 winners appointed by a judging Art Committee.  

An additional  winner will be voted on by students participating in the conference.

*Grand Prize*: A Complete Art Kit/Large Portfolio on wheels with art supplies inside, sponsored by the Art Institute of Washington (AIW), Value $350 

*Second Prize*: Art Kit  plus a $50 check 

*Third Prize*: $50 check

*Students' Pick*: $50 check

There will be a few additional honourable mentions given to students who show particular passion, enthusiasm and talent for their global issues artwork. 
*Media*
Artworks can be 2D or 3D, and any media (drawings, paintings, photos, sculptures, installations, collages, etc.)

Digital artwork must be printed out and not displayed on a computer screen.

Artwork Dimensions: max 5ft High x 3ft  x 2 ft  if 3D or 5 x 3 ft if 2D.

MANDATORY: Print and attach the following to your artwork
Link to form.....

Address: Bring or mail your submissions after first notifying Oriane bui (at orbui@wis.edu), Phoebe thomas (phthomas@wis.edu)  or Zaman Keinath-Esmail (zakeinath-esmail@wis.edu) to the following address:
Washington International School
3100 Macomb Street NW,
Washington, DC 20008


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Judge issues surprise ruling on withholding funds for sanctuary state*
> Jazz Shaw Mar 06, 2018 9:21 AM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


Apparently you still can't comprehend the sanctuary situation and why cops need it ti do their job . . . again you simply believe what they tell you without any further analysis of your own, weak.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently you still can't comprehend the sanctuary situation and why cops need it ti do their job . . . again you simply believe what they tell you without any further analysis of your own, weak.


See mayor of Oakland....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Booter said:


> Survey: Historians rank Obama 12th best president
> 
> Historians have ranked Barack Obama the 12th best president of all time, the highest rated since President Ronald Reagan, in a new C-SPAN survey released Friday.
> 
> ...


Politico, huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently you still can't comprehend the sanctuary situation and why cops need it ti do their job . . . again you simply believe what they tell you without any further analysis of your own, weak.


Why do we need to protect criminals so police can do their jobs?
Sounds kinda of stupid when you put it that way, doesn't it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do we need to protect criminals so police can do their jobs?
> Sounds kinda of stupid when you put it that way, doesn't it.


Thank you for further strengthening my hypothesis.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you for further strengthening my hypothesis.


Some people need help with everything, especially when you have been in a union as long as you have.
They take your money, tell you who to vote for and so on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

*Can California Survive a Middle-Class Exodus?*
One consequences of California’s anti-market ideology is that poor people are falling further and further behind.

https://fee.org/articles/can-california-survive-a-middle-class-exodus/

So here are some excerpts from a column I wrote about the Golden State in 2016.







Something doesn’t add up. People like me have been explaining that California is an example of policies to avoid. Depending on my mood, I’ll refer to the state as the France, Italy, or Greece of the United States. But folks on the left are making the opposite argument. … statists…do have a semi-accurate point. There are some statistics showing that California has out-performed many other states over the past couple of years. … California may have enjoyed some decent growth in recent years as it got a bit of a bounce from its deep recession, but it appears that the benefits of that growth have mostly gone to the Hollywood crowd and the Silicon Valley folks. I guess this is the left-wing version of “trickle down” economics.

So what’s happened in California since I wrote that article?

Well, lots of California-type policies.


Huge cost overruns on a boondoggle train project that unfortunately is being partially subsidized by Uncle Sam (i.e., the rest of us).
Flirtation with a single-payer healthcare plan that would be such a fiscal disaster that even Vermont deep-sixed the idea.
Legalizing marijuana but then imposing such onerous taxes that consumers decide that it's smarter to stick with the black market.
And where does that leave the state? Is California heading in the wrong direction faster or slower than Illinois?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some people need help with everything, especially when you have been in a union as long as you have.
> They take your money, tell you who to vote for and so on.


You mean like all the union members that voted for Trump?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like all the union members that voted for Trump?


Why wouldn't protectionist vote for him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently you still can't comprehend the sanctuary situation and why cops need it ti do their job . . . again you simply believe what they tell you without any further analysis of your own, weak.


Apparently the Ca peace officers no comprende tu',
#DUMMY
*US attorney general to talk sanctuary policy in California ...*
The Sacramento Bee14 hours ago
Attorney General Jeff *Sessions* is traveling *to California* to make a major announcement about ... *Sessions* will speak before the *California Peace Officers* ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

*Exclusive: View from Inside Town of Lisdoonvarna, Forced to Take Hundreds of Migrants Despite 93% Vote Against

Ireland Has Become ‘Slave State’ to EU…

…Residents Afraid of Being Called Racist*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Exclusive: View from Inside Town of Lisdoonvarna, Forced to Take Hundreds of Migrants Despite 93% Vote Against*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/03/07/people-tiny-irish-town-taking-hundreds-migrants-no-say-scared-called-racist/*
> *Ireland Has Become ‘Slave State’ to EU…*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/03/07/people-tiny-irish-town-taking-hundreds-migrants-no-say-scared-called-racist/*
> *…Residents Afraid of Being Called Racist*


Joe, how slow are you? Did you notice the occupation of the townsperson complaining? A Breitbart editor? LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, how slow are you? Did you notice the occupation of the townsperson complaining? A Breitbart editor? LOL!


and?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, how slow are you? Did you notice the occupation of the townsperson complaining? A Breitbart editor? LOL!


Not anywhere near as slow as you are.


xav10 said:


> Joe, how slow are you? Did you notice the occupation of the townsperson complaining? A Breitbart editor? LOL!


Hey Juan, can teachers write off on their taxes school supplies?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not anywhere near as slow as you are.
> 
> 
> Hey Juan, can teachers write off on their taxes school supplies?


Good ones, Bear!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good ones, Bear!


Pretty much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Exclusive — Jeff Sessions: We Will Defeat California’s ‘Sanctuary State’ Laws

Will ‘Consider’ Special Counsel on Obama Admin Political Spying


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exclusive — Jeff Sessions: We Will Defeat California’s ‘Sanctuary State’ Laws
> 
> Will ‘Consider’ Special Counsel on Obama Admin Political Spying


CA has like the 6th largest economy in the world. Good luck with that battle, Mr. Sessions. You're already in a fight with your boss, don't take on CA and lose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> CA has like the 6th largest economy in the world. Good luck with that battle, Mr. Sessions. You're already in a fight with your boss, don't take on CA and lose.


Like totally.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> CA has like the 6th largest economy in the world. Good luck with that battle, Mr. Sessions. You're already in a fight with your boss, don't take on CA and lose.


Why wouldn't you want him to win? Should we not have immigration laws?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why wouldn't you want him to win? Should we not have immigration laws?


We do and we should enforce them.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why wouldn't you want him to win? Should we not have immigration laws?


Should the local police enforce them?


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Should the local police enforce them?


Sure sure, they should enforce IRS rules too....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

USA VS CALIFORNIA
_SUIT OVER SANCTUARY_
JERRY BROWN: WAR


Wez said:


> Sure sure, they should enforce IRS rules too....


The IRS is too bust targeting it's political opponents, they could use the help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Should the local police enforce them?


Yes, and the Sheriff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Must have Kenyan fingerprints all over it.
*SUIT: BEST BUY 'Geek Squad' Searches for FBI 'Violates Constitution'...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> CA has like the 6th largest economy in the world. Good luck with that battle, Mr. Sessions. You're already in a fight with your boss, don't take on CA and lose.


Federal law trumps state law when it comes to immigration. 
Surely you understand that counselor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Federal law trumps state law when it comes to immigration.
> Surely you understand that counselor.


I don't know how anyone can argue for illegals over citizens.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know how anyone can argue for illegals over citizens.


Let us know when that happens...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Federal law trumps state law when it comes to immigration.
> Surely you understand that counselor.


Then the feds should quit letting everyone overstay their visa. Track them and do the job.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Let us know when that happens...


What's the bitches name up in Oakland? It has happened, again and again, see Kate Steinle up in Frisco, it's happening all over the USA, spending money we don't have for people that don't belong and that we don't want and we don't need.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's the bitches name up in Oakland? It has happened, again and again, see Kate Steinle up in Frisco, it's happening all over the USA, spending money we don't have for people that don't belong and that we don't want and we don't need.


So nothing, as usual?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> So nothing, as usual?


You dispute any of that?


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You dispute any of that?


You're verbal vomit and rant about nothing?  ....there is nothing to dispute, it's not an answer, it's a cry for help...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's the bitches name up in Oakland? It has happened, again and again, see Kate Steinle up in Frisco, it's happening all over the USA, spending money we don't have for people that don't belong and that we don't want and we don't need.


"bitch's"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> You're verbal vomit and rant about nothing?  ....there is nothing to dispute, it's not an answer, it's a cry for help...


That is your anyone but America first, global liberal view.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's the bitches name up in Oakland? It has happened, again and again, see Kate Steinle up in Frisco, it's happening all over the USA, spending money we don't have for people that don't belong and that we don't want and we don't need.


“Money we don’t have?” What?! Have you looked at the budget? We are the richest country in the world! You may not want to spend a dime of government revenue on people who are here without proper immigration documentation, but we have all kinds of money. As far as not wanting them or needing them, clearly that’s not true. Big business runs the world, we just live in it.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is your anyone but America first, global liberal view.


Capitalism and free markets is globalism you idiot.


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you for further strengthening my hypothesis.



*Sleepy Sessions just kicked Jerry in the sack.......*

*So hard Kamala felt it.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Then the feds should quit letting everyone overstay their visa. Track them and do the job.


They are except in California & it's amnesty cities where they've  declared they don't give a damn about the US  Constitution or the Federal Government...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Let us know when that happens...


They need straw men and windmills to chase.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They are except in California & it's amnesty cities where they've  declared they don't give a damn about the US  Constitution or the Federal Government...


Who gives you such silly ideas?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> “Money we don’t have?” What?! Have you looked at the budget? We are the richest country in the world! You may not want to spend a dime of government revenue on people who are here without proper immigration documentation, but we have all kinds of money. As far as not wanting them or needing them, clearly that’s not true. Big business runs the world, we just live in it.


QE runs the world.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE runs the world.


"ran"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They need straw men and windmills to chase.


Democrats say election rigged


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

*Crowdfunding Can Solve More Problems than Social Scientists*
We can't expect to create a civil society using the mechanisms which have contributed to its diminution.

Democracy works best alongside civil society. However, civil society is built by solving local issues without relying on the remote hands of politicians and democracy. It may sound like a paradox, but in reality, the expansion of so-called civil society requires neither politicians or more elections, nor longer electoral programs.

*Life in a Civil Society*

When French philosopher de Tocqueville travelled around America in the 19th century, he was amazed by the civil society there in comparison with France. What astonished him the most were not the voters flipping through the electoral programs of political parties and politicians, nor public discussions about federal spending.

It was the ability of American people to shape and form associations, clubs, and societies to solve any problem they faced. He admired the people who did not wait for the help of politicians, but joined forces and dealt with a problem using local knowledge of particular place and time.

At the beginning of the 20th century, practically every American was a member of several associations which dealt with everything ranging from entertainment, addiction struggles, insurance provision, charity, retirement or local infrastructure.

When the Statue of Liberty came from France to New York at the end of the 19th century, it was necessary to build a pedestal for it. Then Governor Theodore Roosevelt (not to be confused with Franklin D. Roosevelt) refused to finance it from public resources. So the US residents basically crowdfunded the money to build that base. That seems unimaginable today.

https://fee.org/articles/crowdfunding-can-solve-more-problems-than-social-scientists/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

The sharing economy creates special “virtual clubs” that make it possible to spread benefits of small communities to a large, open society.

Crowdfunding facilitates connection of people to solve their local problems. If your local park is decaying, your neighborhood is exposed to increasing crime, or public lighting is shut down due t local government’s fiscal problems, with a crowdfunding platform you can put together the necessary funds to solve the problems by your own citizen’s initiative, without having to attend a Government meeting and revise the budget.

People are hardly excited about distant and abstract ideas, such as participation in the democratic process, or involvement in a “public discussion”. It is much easier to get them involved in action that is happening around them and to trust people when they see a direct improvement in their own situation. The Internet brings these possibilities and new “social technologies” like sharing economy and crowdfunding. This can be one of the ways that we restore - or create - our civil society.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who gives you such silly ideas?


Quack quack quack....


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Democrats say election rigged


Mueller is a Republican. Did you not know that? You can research it!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE runs the world.


Money is money, genius. If there were too much out there, we’d have inflation...do you understand how that works? So because so much uninflated money is in the hands of people and conpanies, corporate and individual wealth and purchasing power are greater than ever. Did you not know that? Look it up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Money is money, genius. If there were too much out there, we’d have inflation...do you understand how that works? So because so much uninflated money is in the hands of people and conpanies, corporate and individual wealth and purchasing power are greater than ever. Did you not know that? Look it up.


If you hadn't noticed he clings to the specific terminology and outline he has been fed . . . stray to far from the strict narrative and he risks exposure.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you hadn't noticed he clings to the specific terminology and outline he has been fed . . . stray to far from the strict narrative and he risks exposure.


He reads weird things and he doesn’t have any common sense about money or how it works. “Psycho Loop Boy.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Money is money, genius. If there were too much out there, we’d have inflation...do you understand how that works? So because so much uninflated money is in the hands of people and conpanies, corporate and individual wealth and purchasing power are greater than ever. Did you not know that? Look it up.


As an economic term, “inflation” is shorthand for “inflation of the money supply.”

The general public, however, usually takes it to mean “rising prices” which is not surprising since one of the common effects of an increase in the money supply is higher prices. However, supporters of government policy often say, “If quantitative easing (QE) and its terrible twin, fractional reserve banking, are so awful, why have we got no inflation?”

To address this conundrum, there are _six related factors_ that are noteworthy:

https://mises.org/blog/six-things-consider-about-inflation


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

*Number One: *we need to be clear about the terms we are using. Instead of talking about “inflation” in the loose sense, as above, it is more accurate to speak of *currency debasement*, which is the real impact of fiat money creation by any means. We experience currency debasement as declining purchasing power. Two sides of the same coin: one reflects the other.

*Number Two:* the above question overlooks the fact that the measures used in this process are inherently unreliable. The decline in purchasing power is most evident when _objectively_ measured by reference to an essential commodity such as oil — rather than against the Consumer Price Index (CPI). The CPI purports to reflect the prices of ingredients selected by government statisticians in what they consider to be a typical, but notional, basket of “consumer goods and services.” This basket, whose contents are varied periodically, results in an index that cannot be trusted as an objective barometer. It supports the wizardry of non-independent Treasury statisticians, and relates to goods that scarcely feature in your shopping basket or mine.

*Blowing Bubbles*
*Number Three:* newly created fiat money must go _somewhere_ — and so it goes into the grasp of its first receivers, the banks, the financial institutions, government institutions, and urban moneyed classes who least need it — widening the gap between rich and poor — and thereby building asset bubbles in property, luxury cars, yachts and the myriad baubles that only the very rich can afford to acquire. *So never say that “there is no price inflation” — it’s just that those asset prices don’t figure in the official CPI stats.*

*Number Four: *The European Central Bank (ECB) is no slouch when it comes to money creation out of thin air, and banks within the euro zone have therefore come to rely on it for survival. The solvency of Southern EU countries is dependent on the promise of limitless — thanks to Mario “Whatever it takes” Draghi — fiat money bailouts from the ECB. But, until the next bailout arrives, governments of Europe will do their coercive best to prop up their insolvent banks by any means, fair or foul. In Italy, for example, the government has now “invited” the country’s pension funds to invest 500 million euros in a bank fund called “Atlante,” which has been formally set up as a buyer of last resort to help Italian lenders (whose bad debts equate to a fifth of GDP) reduce their toxic burden. Having run out of other people’s money the Italian government is now trying to raid the nation’s pension funds.

*Number Five:* In the same vein, *you have no doubt heard reference to “helicopter money.”* This is a variant of QE favored by certain politicians who talk blithely about the need for “QE for the people.” The idea is to by-pass the treasury mandarins by dropping newly printed money directly to the people via government spending, so that they (rather than the already-rich classes) can benefit from the bonanza and aid the economy by spending their new-found wealth. Again, this notion commits the fundamental error of equating “money” and “wealth.” If everyone suddenly finds that free handouts have swelled their bank accounts, how long will it be before prices follow? (And since even helicopter money originates at the central bank, you can be sure that the financial sector will somehow get its hands on it first anyway!)

*Number Six:* the final point concerns the corrosive effect of the deliberate and utterly misguided *suppression of interest rates which, if they were allowed to find their own market level, would represent the time-value of money, *or what the private sector is prepared to pay for liquidity — either for spending now or saving for future spending.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you hadn't noticed he clings to the specific terminology and outline he has been fed . . . stray to far from the strict narrative and he risks exposure.


I've noticed that you haven't noticed that he's noticed.  Neither have comprehended but, you both notice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He reads weird things and he doesn’t have any common sense about money or how it works. “Psycho Loop Boy.”


You guys are too easy.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Number One: *we need to be clear about the terms we are using. Instead of talking about “inflation” in the loose sense, as above, it is more accurate to speak of *currency debasement*, which is the real impact of fiat money creation by any means. We experience currency debasement as declining purchasing power. Two sides of the same coin: one reflects the other.
> 
> *Number Two:* the above question overlooks the fact that the measures used in this process are inherently unreliable. The decline in purchasing power is most evident when _objectively_ measured by reference to an essential commodity such as oil — rather than against the Consumer Price Index (CPI). The CPI purports to reflect the prices of ingredients selected by government statisticians in what they consider to be a typical, but notional, basket of “consumer goods and services.” This basket, whose contents are varied periodically, results in an index that cannot be trusted as an objective barometer. It supports the wizardry of non-independent Treasury statisticians, and relates to goods that scarcely feature in your shopping basket or mine.
> 
> ...


Your college textbook mumbo jumbo might matter if you were in college. Here in the real world, just look at the wealth people and companies have and ask yourself if the money is real that they got from QE, or hard work, or wherever. It’s real, pal. If you’re worried that Trump will send us into a spiral, that could be a legitimate concern.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Your college textbook mumbo jumbo might matter if you were in college. Here in the real world, just look at the wealth people and companies have and ask yourself if the money is real that they got from QE, or hard work, or wherever. It’s real, pal. If you’re worried that Trump will send us into a spiral, that could be a legitimate concern.


LMAO!  College does a poor job of teaching what inflation really is.  Hence your digression here:

_"Here in the real world, just look at the wealth people and companies have and ask yourself if the money is real that they got from QE, or hard work, or wherever."_ 

The above is one of my favorite clueless rants from you.  You have no idea what you're talking about.  Get some help.  I did and do.  Espola says I'm brilliant when I do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

It felt like 2016 all over again
MARCH 8, 2018
Texas never lets you down.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/it_felt_like_2016_all_over_again.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> LMAO!  College does a poor job of teaching what inflation really is.  Hence your digression here:
> 
> _"Here in the real world, just look at the wealth people and companies have and ask yourself if the money is real that they got from QE, or hard work, or wherever."_
> 
> The above is one of my favorite clueless rants from you.  You have no idea what you're talking about.  Get some help.  I did and do.  Espola says I'm brilliant when I do.


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Wells Fargo Lost its Soul When It Quit the Iditarod
JEFF GOODSON
You may not have heard of the Alaskan Iditarod, but it is as iconically American as the '57 Chevy and Route 66.  Wells Fargo blew it.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/wells_fargo_lost_its_soul_when_it_quit_the_iditarod.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Obamacare's latest 21,904 dead bodies
MARCH 8, 2018
A new report out shows that more than 20,000 Americans have died waiting for care as a result of Obamacare's Medicaid expansion.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/obamacares_latest_21904_dead_bodies.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He reads weird things and he doesn’t have any common sense about money or how it works. “Psycho Loop Boy.”


Hence the moniker, "Dizzy" he's been spinning on a loop for years now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

*Sri Lankan Migrants Scalp Man and Cut Off His Arm in Paris Restaurant*
by Chris Tomlinson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

*EXCLUSIVE – Arizona Senate Candidate Kelli Ward Tours Porous U.S.-Mexico Border: ‘We’ve Got to Have the Wall’*
3105 Comments


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you hadn't noticed he clings to the specific terminology and outline he has been fed . . . stray to far from the strict narrative and he risks exposure.


Working hard to remove all doubt....


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> LMAO!  College does a poor job of teaching what inflation really is.  Hence your digression here:
> 
> _"Here in the real world, just look at the wealth people and companies have and ask yourself if the money is real that they got from QE, or hard work, or wherever."_
> 
> The above is one of my favorite clueless rants from you.  You have no idea what you're talking about.  Get some help.  I did and do.  Espola says I'm brilliant when I do.


Go buy some real money with your QE money, idiot. Then read about the Fed and the trilateral commission. I will be at the office making QE money to take a vacation this summer. Can I pay my VISA bill with QE money?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Go buy some real money with your QE money, idiot. Then read about the Fed and the trilateral commission. I will be at the office making QE money to take a vacation this summer. Can I pay my VISA bill with QE money?


#whoiztheidiot?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #whoiztheidiot?


QE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

State District Judge George Gallagher ordered a convicted sex offender to be shocked during a trial in 2014. Rodger Mallison Star-Telegram archives

*Latest News*
*Tarrant County judge used electric shocks to punish sex offender, who is getting a new trial*
By Jeff Caplan And Mitch Mitchell


March 07, 2018 12:00 PM

Updated 9 minutes ago

FORT WORTH
State District Judge George Gallagher of Tarrant County told a bailiff on three occasions to punish an uncooperative defendant with electric shocks, and now the sex offender's conviction has been overturned and a new trial ordered.

Stun belts can be strapped around the legs of some defendants and used to deliver thousands of volts of electric shock in the instance a defendant turns violent or attempts to escape the courtroom. However, in the case of Terry Lee Morris, who was convicted in 2014 of charges of soliciting sexual performance from a 15-year-old girl, an appeals court found that Gallagher used electric shocks as punishment after Morris failed to answer the judge's questions properly.


Gallagher, the District 396 judge since 2000, declined to comment, as did a spokeswoman with the Tarrant County district attorney's office.



Read more here: http://www.star-telegram.com/latest-news/article203890369.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> QE


#otherpeoplesmoney


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Fitness Expert: ‘Fat Acceptance’ Excuses Obese Americans from Exercising


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #otherpeoplesmoney


#larrytheliquidator


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> State District Judge George Gallagher ordered a convicted sex offender to be shocked during a trial in 2014. Rodger Mallison Star-Telegram archives
> 
> *Latest News*
> *Tarrant County judge used electric shocks to punish sex offender, who is getting a new trial*
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Now, just hold on a God dam minute,
*Auto execs question need for 'car girls' at shows...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

*Sanctuary Laws Authors Promise ‘California Justice’…*
by Tony Lee1004

*…Nancy: ICE Raids ‘Unjust and Cruel’…*
by Katherine Rodriguez2889

*…It’s On: Trump to CA*
by Joel B. Pollak


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Time for Stretch Pelosi and the Sleeping Judge, RBG to take a dirt nap.
Is this really your leader?
*MELTDOWN: Pelosi Suffers 16 Brain Freezes in Brief Presser...*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Time for Stretch Pelosi and the Sleeping Judge, RBG to take a dirt nap.
> Is this really your leader?
> *MELTDOWN: Pelosi Suffers 16 Brain Freezes in Brief Presser...*


Sounds like Obama without a teleprompter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sounds like Obama without a teleprompter.


He can give a great speech, just as long as someone writes it for him and helps him with the big words, like corpsmen.
These dopes in here think he is smart.
Stumbling bumping embarrassing fool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

Where is the outrage?

WaPo Gives Ellison ‘Four Pinocchios’ For Lying About Farrakhan Relationship
32 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/09/wapo-keith-ellison-fact-check/&ved=0ahUKEwjq7pvap9_ZAhUh9YMKHXpoAcYQqUMILjAA&usg=AOvVaw1BjfChTQJAgf3M9C0OhpB7&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

Third-Highest House Democrat Shared Stage With Farrakhan, Now Refuses To Denounce
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/08/james-clyburn-top-democrat-ties-farrakhan/&ved=0ahUKEwjq7pvap9_ZAhUh9YMKHXpoAcYQqUMIOjAE&usg=AOvVaw3_WyZSkNXtpsunhvo5PU5M


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Third-Highest House Democrat Shared Stage With Farrakhan, Now Refuses To Denounce
> 11 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/08/james-clyburn-top-democrat-ties-farrakhan/&ved=0ahUKEwjq7pvap9_ZAhUh9YMKHXpoAcYQqUMIOjAE&usg=AOvVaw3_WyZSkNXtpsunhvo5PU5M


You actually get up early to post your nonsense that no one reads? You try way to hard, says something about your internal motivation and no, it's not about education. Like Trump you put out such a high volume of nonsense that there aren't enough hours in the day to refute it. So again like Trump, it just gets passed over and ignored. The only people that believe it anyways are other nutters and they don't need to read it they just see the headline and give you an 'agree' as they whisper, "Hell yeah!" to themselves . . . the rest of us just keep scrolling.

So lighten up Francis.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

Steyn Blasts Farrakhan: 'It's Embarrassing That This Nut Is a Power Broker in the Democrat Party'
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://insider.foxnews.com/amp/article/60578&ved=0ahUKEwiIt_7Xqt_ZAhUm5YMKHbIMDUgQqUMIOjAE&usg=AOvVaw1wSqHSLT_1pB58Au8mYod0&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You actually get up early to post your nonsense that no one reads? You try way to hard, says something about your internal motivation and no, it's not about education. Like Trump you put out such a high volume of nonsense that there aren't enough hours in the day to refute it. So again like Trump, it just gets passed over and ignored. The only people that believe it anyways are other nutters and they don't need to read it they just see the headline and give you an 'agree' as they whisper, "Hell yeah!" to themselves . . . the rest of us just keep scrolling.
> 
> So lighten up Francis.


Who are you kidding? You get up early just to see what I post, you're just a closet Trump supporter.
Have you ever put your saturday night heels on by mistake and went to work?
How did the other union rubes react to the inner husker?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

Just in case you little bitch libs wonder what men sound like, take a minute to fine out,
*Mark Levin: Benjamin Netanyahu, the leader of the free world, speaks ...*
▶ 48:38





Similar
Mar 4, 2015 - Uploaded by American Patriot [Mark Levin audio clips]
Israeli Prime Minister _*Benjamin Netanyahu*_ delivered a powerful speech about the Iranian nuclear threat. _*Mark*_ ...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just in case you little bitch libs wonder what men sound like, take a minute to fine out,
> *Mark Levin: Benjamin Netanyahu, the leader of the free world, speaks ...*
> View attachment 2184▶ 48:38
> 
> ...


I admire the massive bank that guys like hannity and Limbaugh and o’reilly and Levin make, playing to people’s fears and prejudices. Pretty darn smart. Guys like Ailes and the billionaire owners of those right-wing radio networks really did build a better mousetrap and ka-ching!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

*Review: Women in Combat. Unnatural, Foolish, Immoral*
Jazz Shaw Mar 09, 2018 8:01 AM





There are two genders for a reason


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

* 
*
*WASH POST PREPS STORY ON SEX TURMOIL AT CBS...*

_*'60 MINUTES' sets Stormy Daniels interview...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

Yes, Ca is the future, just as Pocahontas II has stated,
*Bay Area coffee shop won't serve cops for 'safety of customers'...* *Thousands of pounds of human waste removed from Orange County homeless camp...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

They just can't help themselves,






* Planned Parenthood pins worn by all ‘Top Chef’ judges in season finale: ‘Just stick with food’ *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

*Hanson: Will California’s high-speed rail become a modern Stonehenge?*

Nobody quite knows who built Stonehenge some 5,000 years ago in southern England. The mysterious ring of huge stone monoliths stands mute.

Californians may leave behind similarly enigmatic monuments for puzzled future generations. Along a 119-mile pathway in central California from Bakersfield to Madera, there are now huge, quarter-finished cement overpasses. These are the totems of the initial segment of a planned high-speed-rail corridor.

Californians thought high-speed rail was a great idea when they voted for it in 2008. The state is overwhelmingly progressive. Silicon Valley reflects California’s confidence in new-age technology. Californians are among the highest-taxed citizens in the nation. They apparently are not opposed to borrowing and spending for ambitious government projects — especially to alleviate crowded freeways.

Planners assured voters that the cost for the first 520 miles was going to be an “affordable” $33 billion. The rail line seemed a good way to connect the state’s economically depressed interior with the affluent coastal corridor.

The segment from Madera to Bakersfield was thought to be the easiest to build. Rural land was cheaper to acquire in the interior of California. The route was flat, without the need to bore tunnels. The valley is considered seismically stable. Economically depressed counties welcomed the state and federal investment dollars.

But projected coasts have soared even before one foot of track has been laid. The entire project’s estimated costs, according to various projections, may have nearly doubled. The current cost for the easiest first segment alone has spiraled from a promised $7.8 billion in 2016 to an estimated $10.6. There is no assurance that enough Central Valley riders will wish to use the line.

The real problem is that this environmentally friendly mass transportation project is being undertaken in a state known for high taxes, litigiousness, chronic budget crises, byzantine regulations, a dysfunctional one-party political system and challenging geography.

Will the federal government bail out California high-speed rail? So far, the Trump administration has shown no real affinity for blue-state California in general, or for the idea of subsidizing mass transit in particular.

*Can California find its own money? Maybe not. The state has been on a spending spree driven by social welfare and health-care and pension costs. The state budget has ballooned 44 percent over the last seven years to an inconceivable $190 billion when all annual costs (including bond spending and special funds) are added up.*

More worrisome, new federal tax codes allow only $10,000 in state and local tax deductions. Given California’s exorbitant taxes and property assessments, high-end earners will soon learn that what they owe the IRS has skyrocketed.

*How will the state raise taxes even higher when only about 150,000 households out of 40 million state residents already pay almost half the state’s income tax? Given the proximity of several low- and no-tax states, thousands of affluent retirees might move once they see the effects of losing federal tax deductions.*

California imposed new taxes on gasoline and licenses to raise $5.2 billion in order to fix decrepit roads — which in some sense were shorted by the decision to spend billions on high-speed rail. Some surveys rate the state’s once cutting-edge freeways among the worst in the country. There is not much of a fallback tax base. California has the nation’s highest percentage of impoverished residents when factoring in cost of living. One in three welfare recipients in the U.S. lives in the state. One in four California residents was not born in the United States.

Outgoing California Gov. Jerry Brown just warned that in the foreseeable future it may be impossible to honor pension obligations to the state’s retirees. They may be already underfunded by nearly half a trillion dollars. California’s once-impressive annualized GDP is slowing. Despite the tech boom and the national economic renaissance, the state has recently slipped from fifth in the U.S. to 35th in annual economic growth.

How has California’s state government reacted to the challenges to the high-speed-rail project?

*The state is still talking about a new $400 billion single-payer health plan. It just became a sanctuary state, vowing to resist enforcement of federal immigration law and to use state funds to sue on behalf of undocumented immigrants. In crazy (and likely illegal) fashion, the panicked legislature is dreaming of schemes to redefine state taxes as “charitable contributions” to dodge new IRS rules.*

Central Valley drivers on the state’s main north-south artery, State Route 99 — often referred to as the “highway of death” — are frequently bottlenecked in ancient two-lane “freeways” that ironically run right next to unfinished high-speed-rail overpasses.

The answer to all these premodern problems of financial insolvency, illegal immigration and mass transportation is not postmodern dreaming. If the state does not wake up fast, future generations of Californians will wonder who built the mysterious Stonehenge-like monoliths — and why?

https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/01/25/hanson-will-californias-high-speed-rail-become-a-modern-stonehenge/


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Hanson: Will California’s high-speed rail become a modern Stonehenge?*
> 
> Nobody quite knows who built Stonehenge some 5,000 years ago in southern England. The mysterious ring of huge stone monoliths stands mute.
> 
> ...


I rode the high speed rail from Xian to Beijing when I was last in China.  300 miles in a few hours.  

Too me it would change California.  Cities like Bakersfield would now be an hour away (think how that would impact the Bakersfield UC, let alone how the city fits into the broader picture).  You could now pack the family up and head up north to ski in the winter over the weekend up by San Fran for a reasonable price.  Seems like a lot of benefits to me...  even if it is outside the everyone gets a car model.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I rode the high speed rail from Xian to Beijing when I was last in China.  300 miles in a few hours.
> 
> Too me it would change California.  Cities like Bakersfield would now be an hour away (think how that would impact the Bakersfield UC, let alone how the city fits into the broader picture).  You could now pack the family up and head up north to ski in the winter over the weekend up by San Fran for a reasonable price.  Seems like a lot of benefits to me...  even if it is outside the everyone gets a car model.


Some people really don't want to travel around California, too many "others" and too much diversity out there!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people really don't want to travel around California, too many "others" and too much diversity out there!


Some people are just fucking morons, you are one of those.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Some people are just fucking morons, you are one of those.


Oh poor baby, so hurt, such the victim.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor baby, so hurt, such the victim.


And I get labeled the whining bitch.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I rode the high speed rail from Xian to Beijing when I was last in China.  300 miles in a few hours.
> 
> Too me it would change California.  Cities like Bakersfield would now be an hour away (think how that would impact the Bakersfield UC, let alone how the city fits into the broader picture).  You could now pack the family up and head up north to ski in the winter over the weekend up by San Fran for a reasonable price.  Seems like a lot of benefits to me...  even if it is outside the everyone gets a car model.


For some reason that I can’t figure, high-speed rail is another Republican boogeyman. They’ve hated it whenever it comes up. It’s so obviously great.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> For some reason that I can’t figure, high-speed rail is another Republican boogeyman. They’ve hated it whenever it comes up. It’s so obviously great.


You have the term, "boondoggle" confused with "boogeyman".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> For some reason that I can’t figure, high-speed rail is another Republican boogeyman. They’ve hated it whenever it comes up. It’s so obviously great.


Did you read my posts from yesterday?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have the term, "boondoggle" confused with "boogeyman".


It’s a Republican boondoggle? Huh?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read my posts from yesterday?


Probably.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s a Republican boondoggle? Huh?


Really?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor baby, so hurt, such the victim.


I'm no victim, once again you attempt to pigeon hole or categorize someone...
You talk out your ass, quack quack quack & obviously most of it is nonsense, much of it simply made up out of thin air in an attempt to be relevant.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> For some reason that I can’t figure, high-speed rail is another Republican boogeyman. They’ve hated it whenever it comes up. It’s so obviously great.


You have any evidence of this greatness you perceive?
This isn't Japan or Europe...
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/29900655/ns/us_news-life/t/billions-high-speed-rail-anyone-aboard/#.WqR60mrwYdU
https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21695237-taxpayers-could-pay-dearly-californias-high-speed-dreams-biting-bullet


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s a Republican boondoggle? Huh?


Cost for California bullet train rises to $77.3 billion...
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-bullet-train-cost-increase-20180309-story.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have any evidence of this greatness you perceive?
> This isn't Japan or Europe...
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/29900655/ns/us_news-life/t/billions-high-speed-rail-anyone-aboard/#.WqR60mrwYdU
> https://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21695237-taxpayers-could-pay-dearly-californias-high-speed-dreams-biting-bullet


Good article and depressing as well. How come we never talked about how much it cost to get to the moon?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Good article and depressing as well. How come we never talked about how much it cost to get to the moon?


It cost less to get to the moon than to get a "bullet" train from Fresno to Bakersfield.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It cost less to get to the moon than to get a "bullet" train from Frenso to Bakersfield.


It'll be sad that more people will have gone to the moon than ride the bullet train from LA to Sac


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They just can't help themselves,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean chefs?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm no victim, once again you attempt to pigeon hole or categorize someone...
> You talk out your ass, quack quack quack & obviously most of it is nonsense, much of it simply made up out of thin air in an attempt to be relevant.


Are you talking about wez (aka GAP)?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cost for California bullet train rises to $77.3 billion...
> http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-bullet-train-cost-increase-20180309-story.html


You're right, we are a small, poor country (state), we have nothing big or great in our future . . . I hear the horse and buggy may make a comeback.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're right, we are a small, poor country (state), we have nothing big or great in our future . . . I hear the horse and buggy may make a comeback.


So, you are ok with politicians lying to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It'll be sad that more people will have gone to the moon than ride the bullet train from LA to Sac


I wonder how moonbeams health iz?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're right, we are a small, poor country (state), we have nothing big or great in our future . . . I hear the horse and buggy may make a comeback.


These guys don't know how to think big, unless it involves guns or tanks. Poor things.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder how moonbeams health iz?


How many times has your home state voted for him by a landslide? 3 so far? How many times has he balanced the budget?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How many times has your home state voted for him by a landslide? 3 so far? How many times has he balanced the budget?


Reality time...

https://www.google.com/amp/www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-sac-jerry-brown-budget-trump-risks-20170110-story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're right, we are a small, poor country (state), we have nothing big or great in our future . . . I hear the horse and buggy may make a comeback.


You talk out your ass, quack quack quack & obviously most of it is nonsense, much of it simply made up out of thin air in an attempt to be relevant.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How many times has your home state voted for him by a landslide? 3 so far? How many times has he balanced the budget?


Those same folks voted for Hillary in a landslide....
Balancing the budget in California is to simply raise taxes from top to bottom...from gasoline & utilities to government fees & permits.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How many times has your home state voted for him by a landslide? 3 so far? How many times has he balanced the budget?


Waters & Pelosi are still around...that speaks volumes for the voters IQ in this great state.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> These guys don't know how to think big, unless it involves guns or tanks. Poor things.


Counselor, you need to stop Daffy from using your name to post, it makes you look like a fool...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

Baltimore has somehow found money to pay for lawyers for illegal aliens
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/10/baltimore-somehow-found-money-pay-lawyers-illegal-aliens/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwip7uamuuPZAhUD8IMKHZlID0kQqUMINDAC&usg=AOvVaw2K_ukmpU3cqHlMI1UT0Pd2&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Waters & Pelosi are still around...that speaks volumes for the voters IQ in this great state.


Transvestites, drag queens, court eunuchs: Nancy Pelosi will pander to anyone
MARCH 10, 2018
The House minority leader and former speaker of the House stands up for transvestite-American community.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/transvestites_drag_queens_court_eunuchs_nancy_pelosi_will_pander_to_anyone.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How many times has your home state voted for him by a landslide? 3 so far? How many times has he balanced the budget?


'Worst-case scenario has happened' for California bullet train
MARCH 10, 2018
Costs have risen $13 billion in 5 years.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/worst_case_scenario_has_happened_for_california_bullet_train.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

California Has Become a Disgraceful State - Jeff Crouere
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/jeffcrouere/2018/03/10/california-has-become-a-disgraceful-state-n2459467?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj74Jn2kuTZAhVK44MKHSA_Cn8QqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw2SDKEmELaxpo-ShvObVeLV

California Has Become a Disgraceful State
Jeff Crouere | March 10, 2018
__
_ 










At one time, California was the envy of America, attracting people from around the nation to move to a state offering opportunity and the chance to pursue ambitious dreams. With scenic beauty, the Pacific Ocean coastline, the major cities of San Diego, Los Angeles and San Francisco, California recruited entrepreneurs looking for economic growth. As the home of Hollywood and multitudes of celebrities, California presented an enticing potential to enjoy“lifestyles of the rich and famous.”


Today, California has become an economic and cultural disaster. The state is home to over 114,000 homeless people, one quarter of the total in the nation. In San Francisco, a health crisis has developed as the homeless have created a mess in the downtown area, littering it with fecal matter, spent needles and piles of trash.

The droughts have led to misguided water regulations imposed by environmentalists and liberal government bureaucrats. These officials also love to burden state residents and corporations with higher taxes. As a result, people and businesses are fleeing a state beset with too many regulations, tax rates that are not competitive with neighboring states and an array of other insufferable liberal policies. Even a sizable portion of the film industry has moved from Hollywood to other states offering tax incentives and a better business climate.

California officials have implemented high tax rates to fund an array of expensive services for an ever-growing population of illegal aliens. Their statewide elected politicians, such as Governor Jerry Brown, support open borders and sanctuary status for illegal aliens. In fact, the entire state has become a sanctuary for those who break our immigration laws.

Americans should never forget Juan Francisco Lopez-Sanchez, an illegal alien who had been deported five times to Mexico, who shot 32-year-old Kate Steinle on a San Francisco pier and ran away from the scene as she died in the arms of her father. Several months before the July 1, 2015 incident, Lopez-Sanchez was in the custody of Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) after serving a federal prison sentence. However, San Francisco Police wanted him on a drug related warrant, so he was transferred to their control. Unfortunately, the San Francisco Police subsequently released him and did not bother to notify federal authorities. This is due to their refusal to honor “immigration detainers” that San Francisco officials believe is a violation of the Fourth Amendment rights against unreasonable searches and seizures.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

To Hell With California - Derek Hunter
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/derekhunter/2018/03/11/to-hell-with-california-n2459678?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj74Jn2kuTZAhVK44MKHSA_Cn8QqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw1zCQzx_dTlAsNGH_XbxnSM&ampcf=1



Our most populous state now has laws on the books that make it illegal to aid federal Immigration and Customs Enforcement officers in apprehending people in the country illegally. They are willing to punish people for helping law enforcement apprehend criminals, essentially forcing citizens to aid and abet criminals. 

In defense of these laws, the Mayor of Oakland called the idea of enforcing our national sovereignty “racist,” because everything is racist now.

The Attorney General of California said, “California is in the business of public safety. We're not in the business of deportations,” which it wasn’t being asked to do.

The Governor declared enforcing federal immigration law in his state “is basically going to war against the state of California, the engine of the American economy.”

There is no doubt California has a strong economy, as their leadership likes to remind everyone, it is the 6th largest in the world. But so what? We’d survive without it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Immigrants are great.
Revealed: Police Failed to Act as 1,000 Girls Beaten, Pimped, Raped, and Even KILLED Over 40 Years in Britain's Worst Grooming Scandal
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/03/11/mirror-revealed-police-failed-act-1000-girls-beaten-pimped-raped-even-killed-40-years-britain-worst-grooming-scandal/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiOweSBluTZAhVJ74MKHY4ABAUQqUMILjAA&usg=AOvVaw1YyQHPE8FBOU-9yPLRQ-pd&ampcf=1
*An investigation by the Sunday Mirror has revealed Britain’s worst ever grooming scandal, which saw authorities paralysed for 40 years by fears of “racism” accusations as grooming gangs victimised up to a thousand girls in Telford.*
_
The left-leaning newspaper claims its 18-month investigationfound “abuse on unprecedented levels”, with three women being killed when abuser Azhar Ali Mehmood burned down their home with them inside and two others dying in connection with the scandal.

Social workers reportedly knew of the abuse, which saw girls as young as 11 targeted, from the 1990s, but police took ten years to launch an investigation and the authorities failed to keep tabs on suspects and perpetrators from the South Asian community fearing “racism” accusations.

Victims told the Sunday Mirror that the abuse — which is said to have begun in the 1980s — carries on to this day, and notes that police failed to investigate one recent case five times before a Member of Parliament directly intervened.

The newspaper claims to have uncovered previously unseen files showing council staff chose to view girls being abused, trafficked, and even sold as “prostitutes” rather than victims.

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Immigrants are terrific,



Mob of Migrants Terrorise Small Town Fair Sexually Harassing Women and Fighting Locals
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/03/11/mob-migrants-terrorize-small-town-fair-sexually-harassing-women-fighting-locals/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjhvayRzOTZAhXq24MKHcG1A4kQqUMIMTAB&usg=AOvVaw3daa9dHmiOryDs2kePT0vF&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Immigrants are terrific,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that movie. Brando leading a team of bikers, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Here's an idea: Cut welfare for illegals and use the savings to build the wall
MARCH 11, 2018
Besides taxing remittances, using the savings from not having to finance Mexico's entire welfare caseload is a good way of getting Mexico to pay for t...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/heres_an_idea_cut_welfare_for_illegals_and_use_the_savings_to_build_the_wall.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

**


March 12, 2018
*A Modest Proposal on Immigration: For Alleviating the Suffering of Non-Americans*
By Daniel Ashman

In addition to being morally proper, this decision also carries many wonderful practical benefits.

First of all, the Republican Party could be destroyed for good. Republicans' antiquated notions about preserving American culture have lingered far too long. The time is ripe to finish them. When the borders open, they will be completely overwhelmed. America's new owners will vote overwhelmingly Democrat. Not only will Democrats win, but they will continue moving to the left. Republicans will become a meaningless fringe group.

Second, the vicious political ideas of America's founders, from George Washington to Thomas Jefferson, could finally be wiped off the face of this earth forever. Those men were the devil incarnate. They burdened us with a Constitution. As if the power of government should be limited and the rights of each Man strengthened. How loathsome!

Third, that ugly concept of nationalism can be ended. Americans can stop trying to advance the narrow interests of American citizens at the expense of others. This can be a liberating experience. Rather than _working _to preserve our society, we can just relax (!) and accept what people around the world tell us is best. We can give in to indifference, decay, entropy. America had a centuries-long run. It is time to retire. How anyone cannot admit to this fact is beyond me.

Fourth, war can be eliminated for some short-term period. Conflict and war can occur only when there are two sides. If America is subsumed, then it can no longer exist as a different side. For instance, America created a big problem by trying to oppose Stalin. What a foolish country we are! We brought the world to the brink of nuclear annihilation with our stubbornness. Alas, if my plan had only been adopted at the height of the Cold War, Russia could have sent us 50,000,000 comrades who could have voted in leaders friendly to communism, to completely hijack our policy, and thus there would have been no conflict. When my plan is finally adopted, Americans will no longer be burdened with a unique political viewpoint to defend. Only a deluded person would argue that conflict is superior to living a tranquil slave life. 

Fifth, I have it on good authority from someone who works in the State Department that America's current policies are laughed at by foreigners. This eminent man with knowledge far outweighing that of the American commoner has relayed to me that the French and Germans ridicule us, and especially the crazed Republicans, for our obstinacy in not permitting unlimited numbers of foreigners into the country. These Europeans are very cultured and wise people, we should do as they think best.

Sixth, the government can be expanded endlessly. Naturally, when America abolishes its borders, the world's poorest, loneliest, depraved criminals will have the highest incentive to come. With no families, career, or wealth, they have nothing to lose and everything still to take. These new voters will do two excellent things: vote for policies obliging the government to hire huge numbers of people (perhaps themselves?) to take wealth from current Americans and give it to future Americans, and additionally, they will commit various types of fraud, placing further demands on the government to grow. Finally, America can enjoy an all-encompassing government.

It seems to me that this proposal will meet with universal approbation. I am nothing if not reasonable, though, so in the interests of fairness, let me try to anticipate a few complaints here, trivial as they may be.

One argument may be that there isn't space for six billion new people to be crammed into America. But this highly ignorant point does not correctly anticipate the future. Not all of those people will come here. As new and poorer entrants flood into San Francisco; Boston; New York; and even Kansas, Boise, and so on, America's prosperity will gradually dilute. As this process continues, an equilibrium will be reached where America becomes as base, poor, dirty, and sick as the rest of the world. At this point, the incentive for others to come will disappear. Thus, clearly, not the entire six billion people will come here.

Another complaint may be, what if some of these new elements, which will include war criminals, the mentally insane, communists, jihadists, drug cartels, and rapists, prove too violent? I will respond: you are seeing the glass as half-empty. Actually, whatever minor downsides there may be, their entry is highly helpful. The more violence there is, the more need there will be for government to make new laws clamping down on liberty. This will naturally provide an excellent path forward for government to assert itself. Big Brother can go to work for us.

Additionally, these dangerous elements will serve another purpose. They can help to permanently liquidate any unfortunate holdouts loyal to the extinct so-called American Way (you know, silly stuff, like the First Amendment and private property). Unfortunately, the current system allows these old-school folk to voice their opinions in relative safety. But there is no space for that in our brave new future. It would be very messy indeed if Americans had to fight each other over these issues. Thankfully, the imports, some of whom have terrific experience as killers, will gladly handle the problems.

In sum, this plan will be an amazing triumph for non-American people, equality, and world peace. It is remarkable that this plan has not been officially adopted yet, though, thankfully, our leaders have already taken steps in this direction. This obvious proposal must be implemented to its full extent now.

It is a melancholy object to consider the suffering of Mexicans. Consider, for instance, the plight of a poor boy out working the corn fields for a pittance, only to come home and find that the Sinaloa Cartel has tortured his family and burnt their house to the ground. This innocent child had a dream for his parents to see him earn an education. But no more.

All people of a sane disposition are forced to admit that this is an unpleasant situation. Only the most beastly would be left without a feeling of compassion. Any method to improve this state of affairs must be immediately accepted. 

Fortunately, I have a solution. Everyone in the world can be invited into safe, prosperous America, whereupon the government can redistribute wealth, food, medical care, and love from Americans to the new arrivals, who will be free to enter and leave as they please. All ports, airports, and land borders must be completely opened up.

Naturally, the primary motivation for this plan, which hopefully will be passed through the American legislature at the earliest date, is altruism. No longer can barbaric Americans put the welfare of our children first. American laws must be dictated by the interests of billions of people we have never met.

In addition to being morally proper, this decision also carries many wonderful practical benefits.


First of all, the Republican Party could be destroyed for good. Republicans' antiquated notions about preserving American culture have lingered far too long. The time is ripe to finish them. When the borders open, they will be completely overwhelmed. America's new owners will vote overwhelmingly Democrat. Not only will Democrats win, but they will continue moving to the left. Republicans will become a meaningless fringe group.

Second, the vicious political ideas of America's founders, from George Washington to Thomas Jefferson, could finally be wiped off the face of this earth forever. Those men were the devil incarnate. They burdened us with a Constitution. As if the power of government should be limited and the rights of each Man strengthened. How loathsome!

Third, that ugly concept of nationalism can be ended. Americans can stop trying to advance the narrow interests of American citizens at the expense of others. This can be a liberating experience. Rather than _working _to preserve our society, we can just relax (!) and accept what people around the world tell us is best. We can give in to indifference, decay, entropy. America had a centuries-long run. It is time to retire. How anyone cannot admit to this fact is beyond me.

Fourth, war can be eliminated for some short-term period. Conflict and war can occur only when there are two sides. If America is subsumed, then it can no longer exist as a different side. For instance, America created a big problem by trying to oppose Stalin. What a foolish country we are! We brought the world to the brink of nuclear annihilation with our stubbornness. Alas, if my plan had only been adopted at the height of the Cold War, Russia could have sent us 50,000,000 comrades who could have voted in leaders friendly to communism, to completely hijack our policy, and thus there would have been no conflict. When my plan is finally adopted, Americans will no longer be burdened with a unique political viewpoint to defend. Only a deluded person would argue that conflict is superior to living a tranquil slave life.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> **
> 
> 
> March 12, 2018
> ...


That author is so angry. I wonder if he can’t make sons either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That author is so angry. I wonder if he can’t make sons either.


You don't like the truth, do you.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Immigrants are terrific,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

James Clapper poised to get away with lying to Congress - 3/12/18 March 12, 2018Apparently, one man's "clearly erroneous" testimony is another man's perjury. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Do liberals really idolize deported felons? - 3/12/18 March 12, 2018It used to be that when the liberal media wrote articles about deported illegal aliens, they would pick aliens who had the most sympathetic life stories.  Now they are writing sob stories about illegals who are deported felons, even deported murderers. More


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> James Clapper poised to get away with lying to Congress - 3/12/18 March 12, 2018Apparently, one man's "clearly erroneous" testimony is another man's perjury. More


Let's see, who's bad at law enforcement and intelligence operations  for the United States? James Comey? check. James Clapper? check. John Brennan? check. Is anybody any good?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

*FOX TOUTS 'REAL' NEWS IN MARKETING PUSH...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

*Benjamin Netanyahu Praises America, Slams Obama’s Iran Deal In Mark Levin Interview *
By Jacob Airey


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

When CNN Refuses To Cover A Democratic Scandal
Media | Peter Hasson


Why are they keeping their audience in the dark


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

*Home Depot to Train 20K Veterans, Young Americans for Construction Jobs*
1439 Comments


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Benjamin Netanyahu Praises America, Slams Obama’s Iran Deal In Mark Levin Interview *
> By Jacob Airey


He’s a sleaze. Probably going to jail. I had always wondered about his cushiness with the extreme right wing and the really wealthy republicans...after reading about the Israeli police investigation of his corruption, I now understand.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That author is so angry. I wonder if he can’t make sons either.


Counselor, you sound like an uneducated jack ass...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

Why Democrats Would Lose the Second Civil War, Too 
Kurt Schlichter |


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why Democrats Would Lose the Second Civil War, Too
> Kurt Schlichter |


Maybe remember that the Americans who vote gave a majority to the Democrat candidate in 6 of the last 7 presidential elections.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Maybe remember that the Americans who vote gave a majority to the Democrat candidate in 6 of the last 7 presidential elections.


Yes, see how you fucked that up?


----------



## Wez (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They need straw men and windmills to chase.



*You need a plumber....yur shit's backed up so far you can't think.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

[QUOTE="Wez, post: 179704, member: 6"







/QUOTE


*And Wez......you can go FUCK YOURSELF !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When CNN Refuses To Cover A Democratic Scandal
> Media | Peter Hasson
> 
> 
> Why are they keeping their audience in the dark


Do you hear that?...crickets. Not one of these anti-ism folk here has said a word about this...wonder why?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Do you hear that?...crickets. Not one of these anti-ism folk here has said a word about this...wonder why?


Is this a game, to play tit-for-tat on Steve Bannon and Sebastian Gorkha, who were actually in Trump’s White House? Or on Trump’s quote about “both sides.” Nice try.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Do you hear that?...crickets. Not one of these anti-ism folk here has said a word about this...wonder why?


They are just BBQing their own nuts. They just didn't learn anything from Nov 8.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Is this a game, to play tit-for-tat on Steve Bannon and Sebastian Gorkha, who were actually in Trump’s White House? Or on Trump’s quote about “both sides.” Nice try.


Not sure what your post was trying to convey...read the link and get back to us...you'd be the first of your ilk to do so.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

One would expect someone with a law degree to understand and appreciate the first amendment.
Both sides indeed....


*The Free Speech-Hate Speech Trade-Off*

“Controversies over freedom of speech on college campuses have existed as long as there have been college campuses. But the specific issues vary with each generation.”
That is the first line of Erwin Chemerinsky’s new book, “Free Speech on Campus,” written with Howard Gillman. Mr. Chemerinsky is not only one of the foremost legal scholars on the First Amendment but also a firsthand witness to the free speech debates of today as the new dean of the University of California Berkeley School of Law.

Erwin Chemerinsky: 
I think we have to be attentive to the fact that many students want to restrict speech because of very laudable instincts. They want to protect other students from hate speech. They want to create an inclusive community for all. But the response to hate speech can’t be to prohibit and punish it. It’s unconstitutional. We have to find other ways to create inclusive communities.

The law under the First Amendment is clear: Hate speech is protected speech. Over 300 colleges and universities adopted hate speech codes in the early 1990s. Every one to be challenged in court was ruled unconstitutional. And there are good reasons for that.

After some really ugly incidents at the University of Michigan in the late 1980s, the school adopted a hate speech code that was undoubtedly well intentioned. But a federal court declared it unconstitutional, in part, because it was so vague. It said that there could not be speech that “demeans or stigmatizes” anyone based on race or gender. But what does that mean? A sociobiology student who challenged the law said, “I want to study whether there are inherent differences between women and men. What if my conclusions are deemed stigmatizing on the basis of gender?” And during the years Michigan’s speech code was on the books, more than 20 black students were charged with racist speech by white students. There wasn’t a single instance of a white student being punished for racist speech, even though that was what had prompted the drafting of the Michigan speech code in the first place.

That’s part of a much bigger historical pattern: As we saw in Michigan, when hate speech codes or laws are adopted, they are most often directed at the very groups they are meant to protect.

I think it’s so important for campus officials to respond to and condemn hate speech. Just because the First Amendment protects a right to say something, that doesn’t mean it _should_ be said.

Campus officials can describe the type of community they want to create and denounce hate speech as inconsistent with it. Many years ago, when I was teaching at the University of Southern California Law School, someone wrote a very offensive homophobic slur on a chalkboard. The dean did not try to find out who did it or threaten punishment. Instead, he wrote a very powerful statement about why what happened was inconsistent with the community we aspired to be. His message had an enormously positive effect.

Also, it is very important that the students themselves respond to offensive speech. They can hold counter-demonstrations, teach-ins and protests. All of that is protected speech. They just can’t protest in a way that interferes with the ability of others to speak.

The law is clear that even in places that are open to speech, there can be time, place and manner restrictions, so long as there are adequate places for free speech. There is a right to speak on the campus, but there is no right to come into my classroom and shout me down. There is a right to use public streets and sidewalks, but a city can prevent trucks with sound amplification equipment from playing music in the middle of the night. Dormitories are also a very special place of repose for students. It’s their home, and the Supreme Court has recognized the protection of privacy of people in their homes. So there can be much greater restrictions in dormitories — but it always has to be content neutral. It can’t be based on content or message.

The central principle of the First Amendment — and of academic freedom — is that all ideas and views can be expressed. Sometimes they are ideas and views that we might consider noble, that advance equality. Sometimes they might be ideas that we abhor. But there is no way to empower a government or campus administration to restrict speech without allowing for the possibility that tomorrow, it will be our speech that is restricted.

Entire article:
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/13/opinion/berkeley-dean-erwin-chemerinsky.html


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Is this a game, to play tit-for-tat on Steve Bannon and Sebastian Gorkha, who were actually in Trump’s White House? Or on Trump’s quote about “both sides.” Nice try.


*No Asshole....Louis Farrakhan is an enemy of the State operating with *
*complete freedom within the United States....*

*As RACIST as they come !!!!*

*Your low IQ " Home Girl " Maxine Waters fawns over the POS ....Just Look !*

Feb 18, 2018





*And just as GBG posted this is another horrendous scandal that should be *
*all over the NEWS....*
*The whole Democratic Party is Filthy Rotten to The Core !!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not sure what your post was trying to convey...read the link and get back to us...you'd be the first of your ilk to do so.


Libs are in such a hurry to impress us with their brilliance they don't have time to read anything us bitter clingers have to say.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Libs are in such a hurry to impress us with their brilliance they don't have time to read anything us bitter clingers have to say.


Who needs to read when your side have the wit and wisdom of Daffy fuckin' Duck?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who needs to read when your side have the wit and wisdom of Daffy fuckin' Duck?


Your insecurity is showing it's ugly head once again . . . you nutters sure make a habit of that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your insecurity is showing it's ugly head once again . . . you nutters sure make a habit of that.


Talking out your dumbass again Duck...you certainly make a habit of that.
If I was anymore confident. I'd be defying gravity....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Too funny,
Doesn't ICE have guns or clubs?
 


TheBlaze

Media vilify Border Patrol over viral video of one mom’s arrest — but ignore why she was arrested
21 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/12/media-vilify-border-patrol-over-viral-video-of-one-moms-arrest-but-ignore-why-she-was-arrested/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjv_rumlunZAhUJ_IMKHT7yAlYQqUMISTAJ&usg=AOvVaw1bzRMEFPu5JfxCMj1_euWe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Too Funny,





*DOJ Mocks California’s Request to Move ‘Sanctuary State’ Lawsuit to San Francisco*
1186 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

PRESIDENT DONALD TRUMP
*Governor Brown writes letter to President Trump day before visit to California*


Video Playback not supported on Microsoft Windows Version 8.1 or earlier using Internet Explorer. Please upgrade your OS or try a different browser.

Gov. Jerry Brown is inviting President Donald Trump to come to California's Central Valley while he is in the state to view border wall prototypes this week.


AP
Monday, March 12, 2018 09:35AM
SACRAMENTO, Calif. --
Gov. Jerry Brown is inviting President Donald Trump to come to California's Central Valley while he is in the state to view border wall prototypes this week.

Brown extended the invitation Monday in a letter saying the president should see the state's high-speed rail construction project.

*Jerry Brown*‏Verified account @*JerryBrownGov* Mar 12




Dear @*realDonaldTrump*...

	
	
		
		
	


	



pic.twitter.com/ZBCXZCEfzP







6:00 AM - 12 Mar 2018


The governor says California is focusing on bridges, not walls, and adds that the project has put 1,700 people to work.

Brown's letter also cites the importance of the Golden State's economy and visits by previous presidents.

*RELATED: White House confirms President Donald Trump coming to California*


Trump is expected to arrive Tuesday for his first visit to California as president.

Trump's arrival will come just days after his Justice Department sued to block state laws designed to protect people living in the U.S. illegally. Brown likened it to "an act of war."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your insecurity is showing it's ugly head once again . . . you nutters sure make a habit of that.


I have no insecurity when it comes to dealing with you duck....the only ugly head you see is that hideous duck face staring back in the mirror....quack!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your insecurity is showing it's ugly head once again . . . you nutters sure make a habit of that.


You have got to be kidding, you people have been pissing your pants for the last year and a half, lying your asses off to oust a sitting president, duly elected by US citizens, take note, it might just be the last election where illegals can't vote.
Enjoy it.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have got to be kidding, you people have been pissing your pants for the last year and a half, lying your asses off to oust a sitting president, duly elected by US citizens, take note, it might just be the last election where illegals can't vote.
> Enjoy it.


Coocoo.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


He means it, though. They're insane with fear. A right-y friend of mine belongs to a private beach club in Santa Monica and they literally sat around, after Obama opened relations with Cuba, and discussed how we are going to put Cubans on Obamacare. That's the type of shit the nutters think about...the rich ones and the not-so-rich ones.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He means it, though. They're insane with fear. A right-y friend of mine belongs to a private beach club in Santa Monica and they literally sat around, after Obama opened relations with Cuba, and discussed how we are going to put Cubans on Obamacare. That's the type of shit the nutters think about...the rich ones and the not-so-rich ones.


We have illegal immigrants receiving health care now. Why would we discriminate against Cubans?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Total Loser: Hillary Almost Tumbles Down Steps In India After Calling Half The Country Deplorables…Again. 
Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He means it, though. They're insane with fear. A right-y friend of mine belongs to a private beach club in Santa Monica and they literally sat around, after Obama opened relations with Cuba, and discussed how we are going to put Cubans on Obamacare. That's the type of shit the nutters think about...the rich ones and the not-so-rich ones.


You are really hung up on this rich guy thing.
#braggersaintgotshit


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

‘Chicano Revolutionary Nationalists’ and Unions Team Up to 'Drive Trump Out of Los Angeles'


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are really hung up on this rich guy thing.
> #braggersaintgotshit


We talk politics and economics in here and how people’s interests are served. We talk taxes, trade, etc. is it uncomfortable to you, when you discuss the plight of the underserved all the time, to discuss the financial status of people that have these conversations? Like when a bunch of rich guys sit around at their beach club worrying about Cubans going on a US-based insurance plan?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Chicano Revolutionary Nationalists’ and Unions Team Up to 'Drive Trump Out of Los Angeles'


You’re freaking out. Chill. Play catch with your boys. Oops!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You’re freaking out. Chill. Play catch with your boys. Oops!


I am sure you don't let these people into your private beach, except to clean up after you and your rich friends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

*You leftys good with this kind of shit?*

*“Cultural appropriation” may have finally crashed and burned*
Jazz Shaw Mar 13, 2018 6:41 PM
Top Pick





Bruno Mars should apparently only be doing country music I guess


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure you don't let these people into your private beach, except to clean up after you and your rich friends.


I don’t have a private beach. 30th st. in Hermosa.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure you don't let these people into your private beach, except to clean up after you and your rich friends.


Please let me take you to dinner when Trump gets bounced either by the criminal proceedings or the electoral proceedings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Please let me take you to dinner when Trump gets bounced either by the criminal proceedings or the electoral proceedings.


You can take me to dinner when Mueller comes up with only his dick in his hand.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can take me to dinner when Mueller comes up with only his dick in his hand.


You’ll be too pissed otherwise? Don’t be. Shit happens. I’m following up in any event.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

US appeals court upholds Texas law targeting sanctuary cities
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/03/13/us-appeals-court-upholds-texas-law-targeting-sanctuary-cities.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwiX6-nv2erZAhVP6WMKHVmLDEoQqUMILjAA&usg=AOvVaw1VAmnHiB1_ARMgVf_ycMVD&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t have a private beach. 30th st. in Hermosa.




*No you don't.......actually, you ain't got squat.*

*Your houses in the area are 1/2 the size of my garage.*

*




*


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

Good to see the pendulum swinging back toward the good guys...

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/14/us/politics/pennsylvania-congressional-race-conor-lamb-trump.html?mtrref=www.google.com&mtrref=www.nytimes.com&gwh=792E2BC9C1206A78D3E5B4F0B2C0C0B3&gwt=pay


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Good to see the pendulum swinging back toward the good guys...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/14/us/politics/pennsylvania-congressional-race-conor-lamb-trump.html?mtrref=www.google.com&mtrref=www.nytimes.com&gwh=792E2BC9C1206A78D3E5B4F0B2C0C0B3&gwt=pay


Yeah even if they’re not so great we need to find some positive energy. Trump is a downer...little Marco, lying Ted, low-energy Jeb, crooked Hillary...we need to elevate the dialogue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah even if they’re not so great we need to find some positive energy. Trump is a downer...little Marco, lying Ted, low-energy Jeb, crooked Hillary...we need to elevate the dialogue.


Did you forget Pelosi, waters, shumer, Feinstein, Obama and farrakhan?
Funny how this guy had to be rt of your party platform to get elected, what will that do in the midterms?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you forget Pelosi, waters, shumer, Feinstein, Obama and farrakhan?
> Funny how this guy had to be rt of your party platform to get elected, what will that do in the midterms?


You mean centrist, positive Dems will overwhelm the angry Trumpers? You’re probably right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean centrist, positive Dems will overwhelm the angry Trumpers? You’re probably right.


Midterms usually go the opposite direction, we will see.
Your present course won't change much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

*WH Official Tells Media: Yes, Drunk-Driver Illegals Will Be Sent Home*
by Neil Munro
506 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

It may be time for public executions,

*TRAGIC: Teen Killed In Austin Blast Was Honor Roll Student, Talented Musician *
By Emily Zanotti


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It may be time for public executions,
> 
> *TRAGIC: Teen Killed In Austin Blast Was Honor Roll Student, Talented Musician *
> By Emily Zanotti


No, it won't be; what, you don't support the white bomber taking out black and latino households? weren't they probably obama supporters and/or illegals?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No, it won't be; what, you don't support the white bomber taking out black and latino households? weren't they probably obama supporters and/or illegals?


Now you know why I don't care to have dinner with you.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now you know why I don't care to have dinner with you.


You go to equally dark and inappropriate places...all part of making points.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Good to see the pendulum swinging back toward the good guys...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/14/us/politics/pennsylvania-congressional-race-conor-lamb-trump.html?mtrref=www.google.com&mtrref=www.nytimes.com&gwh=792E2BC9C1206A78D3E5B4F0B2C0C0B3&gwt=pay



*Democrats are not Good Guys.*

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You go to equally dark and inappropriate places...all part of making points.


Such as?
What point are you trying to make?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

*Didn't they kick this little mother fucker out?*


TIME'S UP
*US federal judge dismisses lawsuit filed by 'clock boy's' father*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

*Clock boy was Obama's pet.......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No, it won't be; what, you don't support the white bomber taking out black and latino households? weren't they probably obama supporters and/or illegals?


Did they find out who the bomber is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did they find out who the bomber is?


Says much more about him than me.
Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No, it won't be; what, you don't support the white bomber taking out black and latino households? weren't they probably obama supporters and/or illegals?


Easy Juan he didn't get you. Jez another crazy asshole in America, shocking...now please put the brush down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

What Does the White Man Want?
LEE WHITWORTH
I know what the Basic White Male wants, because I am one.  Allow me to read his mind for you.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/what_does_the_white_man_want.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Mexican flags fly at San Diego anti-Trump rally and press tries to hide it
MARCH 14, 2018
Other than Fox 5, most of the local press in San Diego didn't really want you to see all the Mexican paraphernalia visible at the anti-Trump rallies a...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/mexican_flags_fly_at_san_diego_antitrump_rally_and_press_tries_to_hide_it.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey Joe,
last night you posted about "disruptive African-American students" and this morning you're posting about "Basic White Males" and "Mexican paraphernalia."
A little hung up there on race, are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*‘F*cking MONSTER.’ Blue-check abortion doc deletes VILE tweet but learns Twitter is FOREVER the hard way*
*Pro-aborts are foul.
And that’s putting it nicely.
It’s hard to come up with accurate words to describe how disgusting and dark someone’s soul must be to not only perform a procedure where an innocent life is taken but to brag about it in gory details like Leah Torres did earlier this week.
A tweet where she explained how a fetus can’t scream when she slaughters them because she basically cuts their heads off first. She said it in a far more technical manner but transecting the cord doesn’t mean she paints their fingernails. Sounds like her ‘friend’ convinced her to take the post down, but as we all know, tweets are forever\




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*Fatalities in California car crash as pair flee ICE...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Nation of Islam Turns Against Black Members of Congress Who Denounced Farrakhan


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

K-12: The War on Boys and Men Bruce Deitrick PriceIt's clear that men today are less manly.  To find out why, look at what's being done to boys. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

**


March 15, 2018
*Going forward with SB 4*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.


Maybe the Texas Democrats will finally accept the constitutionality of S.B. 4. On Tuesday, an appeals court made it very clear:

A panel of three U.S. 5th Circuit Court of Appeals judges ruled Tuesday that most of the state's immigration enforcement legislation, Senate Bill 4, can remain in effect while the case plays out, handing a victory to Gov. Greg Abbott and Republican supporters of the law.






As passed, Senate Bill 4 allows local law enforcement officers to question the immigration status of people they detain or arrest and punishes local government department heads and elected officials who don't cooperate with federal immigration "detainers" – requests by agents to turn over immigrants subject to possible deportation – in the form of jail time and penalties that exceed $25,000. 

The one part of SB 4 that is still on hold is a provision that punishes local officials [for] "adopting, enforcing or endorsing" policies that specifically prohibit or limit enforcement of immigration laws. The judges kept that injunction in place, but said it only applies to the word "endorse." The bill, as passed and signed, would have made elected and appointed officials subject to a fine, jail time and possible removal from office for violating all or parts of the legislation.

The impact will be twofold:

1. In Texas, it makes the issue a sure loser for Democrats. It may actually hurt Lupe Valdes, the sanctuary city Democrat, in a runoff. Her opponent, Andrew White, who is running as a centrist, may use this ruling as further evidence that Miss Valdes is unelectable in Texas.

2. Over in California, A.G. Jeff Sessions may use this ruling to attack sanctuary cities or states.

Overall, a big plus for the rule of law. At the same time, my guess is that many Democrats won't quit. They want to get arrested over this issue.

*PS: You can listen to my show (Canto Talk) and follow me on Twitter.*

Maybe the Texas Democrats will finally accept the constitutionality of S.B. 4. On Tuesday, an appeals court made it very clear:

A panel of three U.S. 5th Circuit Court of Appeals judges ruled Tuesday that most of the state's immigration enforcement legislation, Senate Bill 4, can remain in effect while the case plays out, handing a victory to Gov. Greg Abbott and Republican supporters of the law.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*SECRET EMPIRES: Joe Biden & John Kerry’s Sons’ Firm Struck Billion-Dollar Deal with Chinese Govt. 10 Days After Biden Trip to China*

The Biden bombshell is one of many revealed in a new investigative book Secret Empires: How the American Political Class Hides Corruption and Enriches Family and Friends by Government Accountability Institute President and Breitbart News Senior Editor-at-Large Peter Schweizer. Schweizer’s last book, Clinton Cash, sparked an FBI investigation into the Clinton Foundation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*California Appoints Illegal Alien to State Office*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *California Appoints Illegal Alien to State Office*


An attorney at that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> An attorney at that.


Just shows you what it really takes to be an attorney.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just shows you what it really takes to be an attorney.


This appointment is wrong on many levels.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This appointment is wrong on many levels.


ICE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Should of put a bullet it this fucks head.

Illegal Alien Acquitted of Murdering Kate Steinle Sues Feds for 'Vindictive Prosecution'...
http://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/03/15/kate-steinle-garcia-zarate-sues-federal-government-vindictive-prosecution-collusion/


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> An attorney at that.


Was his name Juan?


----------



## Wez (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Should of put a bullet it this fucks head.


What bible passage is that quote from?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just shows you what it really takes to be an attorney.


Ah yes, there's your insecurity and envy all at once.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> What bible passage is that quote from?


 King Sheriff Joe's Bible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> King Sheriff Joe's Bible.


Blasphemy, false prophets, greed, lust, envy, idolatry, being a false preacher, condoning adultery . . .  supporting and rooting for treason maybe the lest of your problems.


----------



## Wez (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> King Sheriff Joe's Bible.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Blasphemy, false prophets, greed, lust, envy, idolatry, being a false preacher, condoning adultery . . .  supporting and rooting for treason maybe the lest of your problems.


Gay RPS Joe doesn't realize that he's playing the role of the Sodomites from the Bible...


----------



## Wez (Mar 16, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1964232273608253


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blasphemy, false prophets, greed, lust, envy, idolatry, being a false preacher, condoning adultery . . .  supporting and rooting for treason maybe the lest of your problems.


Hanapaa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Gay RPS Joe doesn't realize that he's playing the role of the Sodomites from the Bible...


So the non believer wants to talk religion?
Funny stuff.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So the non believer wants to talk religion?
> Funny stuff.


Like any other belief, series of stories or book it is open to interpretation for all. You could use a good dose of religion yourself as obviously you have either never had any, forgot it's teachings or are purposely going against them.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So the non believer wants to talk religion?
> Funny stuff.


What does "non believer" mean in this context?


----------



## Wez (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So the non believer wants to talk religion?


"Non believer" in what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> "Non believer" in what?


He may be referring to the bastardized, designer religious belief's of those that wish to customize their religious habits to suit their own personal needs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Legalizing Weed for the Sake of Social Justice
PETER SKURKISS
A newly elected Democrat now running New Jersey as its governor gets right to the task of soaking the rich and succoring the stoners.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/legalizing_weed_for_the_sake_of_social_justice.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Should Voters Be Required to Understand English?
MICHAEL BARGO, JR.
Cities that call themselves sanctuaries for illegal immigration are engaged in a new vote fraud scheme: to enable "noncitizens" to vote. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/should_voters_be_required_to_speak_english.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Revoke California’s Clean Air Waiver
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/16/revoke-california-clean-air-waiver/&ved=0ahUKEwjB7KGP2fHZAhVJ6GMKHbu3DIQQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw2q7EGnIAQ9ZCzaEJ3A0zpd&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Revoke California’s Clean Air Waiver
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/16/revoke-california-clean-air-waiver/&ved=0ahUKEwjB7KGP2fHZAhVJ6GMKHbu3DIQQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw2q7EGnIAQ9ZCzaEJ3A0zpd&ampcf=1


CARB is an out of control board of unelected zealots with seemingly limitless power and zero accountability.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> CARB is an out of control board of unelected zealots with seemingly limitless power and zero accountability.


Sounds like the FBI.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> What bible passage is that quote from?


Do a google search and let us know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, there's your insecurity and envy all at once.


Racist


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blasphemy, false prophets, greed, lust, envy, idolatry, being a false preacher, condoning adultery . . .  supporting and rooting for treason maybe the lest of your problems.


You Creationist don’t believe in your list of problems.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Wez said:


> Gay RPS Joe doesn't realize that he's playing the role of the Sodomites from the Bible...








Wez getting sodomized


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do a google search and let us know.


Im going Old Testament on this one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You Creationist don’t believe in your list of problems.


You certainly don't pay attention . . . I guess after the Obama years you can't afford to.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He may be referring to the bastardized, designer religious belief's of those that wish to customize their religious habits to suit their own personal needs.


It would appear that he can’t tell us what “non believer” means. I think with him it might mean “one who doesn’t believe that President Donald Trump is the nation’s savior.” Is that it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It would appear that he can’t tell us what “non believer” means. I think with him it might mean “one who doesn’t believe that President Donald Trump is the nation’s savior.” Is that it?


They don't even see how far they have devolved from staunch conservative patriots to carrying Putin's piss. They can't even see they have been and continue to be manipulated.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly don't pay attention . . . I guess after the Obama years you can't afford to.


Weak


----------



## Wez (Mar 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wez getting sodomized


Really?  That's your response, to giggle like a child at a picture and fantasize about me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Affirmative action for FISC judges?
MARCH 17, 2018
Yet another troubling remark pops out of the compromised FBI.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/affirmative_action_for_fisc_judges.html

By Allan J. Favish
Is the selection of judges for the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court based, in part, on their sex, race, or ethnicity?  The question arises from newly released texts sent between Federal Bureau of Investigation agent Peter Strzok and FBI attorney Lisa Page.
He mentioned thinking about it even though he was junior, they needed people and they especially needed minorities, and then he said he'd gotten on a month or two ago at a graduation party we were both at.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

What a slob.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

The sights and smells of San Francisco

Last month Ed wrote about a local news report that revealed San Francisco’s streets were strewn with trash, discarded needles, and human waste. The situation was so bad that it was judged worse than conditions in some third world countries. Today, the _Federalist_ published a follow-up of sorts. This piece didn’t start out as an investigation. It’s really more of an unpleasant travelogue, i.e. the sights and smells of San Francisco as experienced by a newcomer to the city. Author Erielle Davidson moved to the Bay Area for a job and immediately noticed things were different than they had been back in Manhattan.





Within a few days of moving to San Francisco, I immediately noticed something I had not been accustomed to seeing in New York — a preponderance of glittering sidewalks. Every few blocks, it would not be uncommon to see shards of glass strewn across the pavement, and I quickly learned that my new city was notorious for car break-ins.  One of the first pieces of advice I received from a friend upon moving to San Francisco was that I should empty my car each night and never leave anything in my vehicle—not even a tissue box. After staring incredulously at my friend for a moment, she quickly responded by explaining that theft from vehicles was a common occurrence in the city and that to leave items in my car was simply “asking for it.”

Her reasoning, while dystopian, was depressingly pragmatic. In 2017, San Francisco experienced 31,322 thefts from vehicles alone — that is, 85 thefts from vehicles per day — while an arrest was made in only 2 percent of reported break-ins.  Most of the break-ins are attributed to organized gangs and often committed by those with prior felony convictions…

In November of 2017 alone, 6,211 needles were collected while via the 311 App (the “concerned citizen” reporting app set up by recently deceased San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee), 1,498 requests were made to clean up human feces. The public defecation problem has become so intolerable in San Francisco that private citizens have built an online map to track the concentrations of poop in the city, so that pedestrians may know to avoid certain areas.

And it’s not just poop. The overwhelming smell of urine on parts of Mission Street and Market Street would make your nose bleed. I recall the first time I rode BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit, San Francisco’s subway system) and was nearly knocked over by the sheer stench of the station. I was surprised to learn that exiting the station supplied little to no relief — the urine smell hangs heavy in the more populated areas of the city and is nearly inescapable. In a dark twist of humor, the city has had to replace numerous different street poles due to urine eroding the foundation.

17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/16/sights-smells-san-francisco/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjtpe7pr_PZAhUSS2MKHQirDLoQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0uoOySKQakaLivNDMuDOcx


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Grieving Father Whose Son Was Killed By Illegal Immigrant: Oakland Mayor Who Betrayed ICE Raid Has 'Blood On Her Hands'
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/28348/grieving-father-whose-son-was-killed-illegal-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiw-IjktPPZAhUW42MKHTA1DXkQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw3_8SYOYKMK7ZOYk3TYkVvm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Just goes to show, if you protest and are on the company dime, owners rights Trump yours.
TheBlaze

NFL player says national anthem protests are the reason he is a free agent
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/16/nfl-player-says-national-anthem-protests-are-the-reason-he-is-a-free-agent/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjqwqbfxfPZAhVK5GMKHUw4ByEQqUMIQTAJ&usg=AOvVaw10lL4_itAW1WmdxbTIp5nr


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a slob.
> View attachment 2211


You have such a love/hate relationship with Hillary. A time will come when you will need to move on, clean up your mess and move on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have such a love/hate relationship with Hillary. A time will come when you will need to move on, clean up your mess and move on.


So, you agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Gay RPS Joe doesn't realize that he's playing the role of the Sodomites from the Bible...











Wez said:


> Really?  That's your response, to giggle like a child at a picture and fantasize about me?


Nah, the bible is pretty clear about fantasizing about another man's man.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

No wonder they lost,


London Police Issue 'Hate Crime' Guidelines. Think Twice Before You Open Your Mouth.
23 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/28360/london-police-issue-hate-crime-guidelines-think-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwie_aTjrPTZAhUC6WMKHWtLALEQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw31Heogokgy75QgfLlyY6Lc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm in.

DRUDGE REPORT 2018®
Drudge Report › home
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-state-of-jefferson-activists-20180317-htmlstory.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm in.
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2018®
> Drudge Report › home
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-state-of-jefferson-activists-20180317-htmlstory.html


They don’t want you. Too urban. Try Sand Point, ID. You’ll like it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm in.
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2018®
> Drudge Report › home
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-state-of-jefferson-activists-20180317-htmlstory.html


San Diego was once safe and sane as well.
Im digging in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> San Diego was once safe and sane as well.
> Im digging in.


I'll be right there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm in.
> 
> DRUDGE REPORT 2018®
> Drudge Report › home
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-state-of-jefferson-activists-20180317-htmlstory.html


_"They cite California’s new gas tax increase of 12 cents per gallon, saying it has an outsize impact on rural people who drive farther for work and basic needs such as hospitals, schools and grocery stores."_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They don’t want you. Too urban. Try Sand Point, ID. You’ll like it.


Sand Point is awesome.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> San Diego was once safe and sane as well.
> Im digging in.


Man the fuck up and quit letting the other nutters scare you, you'll be ok. WTF? Besides yearning for a daddy figure (authoritarian) you also long for a police state? What happened to Aff, the man?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Man the fuck up and quit letting the other nutters scare you, you'll be ok. WTF? Besides yearning for a daddy figure (authoritarian) you also long for a police state? What happened to Aff, the man?


We all know what happened to Rat the ass, he became Duck the fuck....


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Man the fuck up and quit letting the other nutters scare you, you'll be ok. WTF? Besides yearning for a daddy figure (authoritarian) you also long for a police state? What happened to Aff, the man?


Seriously? Are you just doing a copy and paste from your other post. Try and be a bit more original... oh yea. You're drunk off your ass.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously? Are you just doing a copy and paste from your other post. Try and be a bit more original... oh yea. You're drunk off your ass.


He's a bit emotional today


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He's a bit emotional today


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

TheBlaze

Illegal immigrants made 1.3 million identity thefts and IRS isn’t sure if cases were prosecuted
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/18/illegal-immigrants-made-1-3-million-identity-thefts-and-irs-isnt-sure-if-cases-were-prosecuted/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiGpeqToPjZAhWk1IMKHRvnAbkQqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw0d7zqhPSHlqGBM5iTT4pwo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Watch: IDF Destroys Gaza Terror Tunnels
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/03/19/watch-idf-destroys-gaza-terror-tunnels/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiI9KupovjZAhVH8IMKHZfiClAQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1C8teb6sno3IhEevi4x2hK&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hamas Video Glorifies Terror Tunnel Diggers as ‘Liberators’
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/03/19/hamas-video-glorifies-terror-tunnel-diggers-liberators/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiI9KupovjZAhVH8IMKHZfiClAQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw1RanDqUhr5ZEaLHgDIEWiO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

If this doesn't put a smile on your face, I don't know what will.

WATCH: Israel Moves to Destroy Palestinian Terrorist's West Bank Home
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/03/19/israel-moves-to-destroy-palestinian-terrorists-west-bank-home/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiI9KupovjZAhVH8IMKHZfiClAQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw3__OxBGo1KX9f18dbiWtfo&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

*Hillary: I’m sorry you weren’t able to interpret my genius, or something*
Ed Morrissey Mar 19, 2018 8:41 AM





“I understand how some of what I said upset people and can be misinterpreted.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Oakland's Libby Schaaf Shows How Democrats Control Minorities Michael Bargo, Jr.The Democratic Party has always had an attitude of exploiting minority rights. Oakland's mayor lays bare the playbook. More


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oakland's Libby Schaaf Shows How Democrats Control Minorities Michael Bargo, Jr.The Democratic Party has always had an attitude of exploiting minority rights. Oakland's mayor lays bare the playbook. More


The premise being, "minorities" have no mind nor will of their own? . . . and how does that come off looking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The premise being, "minorities" have no mind nor will of their own? . . . and how does that come off looking?


That is the Dems platform, you know that. Why else would they want to import the worlds problems?
Votes.
Just hope the illegals see how well the dems have taken care of our black citizens.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is the Dems platform, you know that. Why else would they want to import the worlds problems?
> Votes.
> Just hope the illegals see how well the dems have taken care of our black citizens.


. . . and the premise the article rides on? I notice they didn't talk to any, "minorities".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the premise the article rides on? I notice they didn't talk to any, "minorities".


Why would they need to? Are you a minority? You seem to know what is best for everyone you can't identify with.


----------



## Booter (Mar 19, 2018)

eli friedmann  @eligit 


Obama’s reaction to slaughtered American children was tears.
Trump’s reaction to slaughtered American children was a smile and a thumbs up.
Another jarring juxtaposition.

 7:55 AM - Feb 17, 2018


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Obama’s reaction to slaughtered American children was tears.
> Trump’s reaction to slaughtered American children was a smile and a thumbs up.
> Another jarring juxtaposition.
> 
> 7:55 AM - Feb 17, 2018


Donald J. Trump
✔
@realDonaldTrump
Very sad that the FBI missed all of the many signals sent out by the Florida school shooter. This is not acceptable. They are spending too much time trying to prove Russian collusion with the Trump campaign - there is no collusion. Get back to the basics and make us all proud!
9:08 PM - Feb 17, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> eli friedmann  @eligit
> 
> 
> Obama’s reaction to slaughtered American children was tears.
> ...


FAKE NEWS

*Obama Caught Fake Crying - YouTube*
https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=2h1QNTQDnoU
Dec 14, 2012 · http://www.infowars.com/*obama*-wipes-away-*fake*-tears/ This NWO banker minion is desperate to disarm the American people and complete their journey into slavery


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FAKE NEWS
> 
> *Obama Caught Fake Crying - YouTube*
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=2h1QNTQDnoU
> Dec 14, 2012 · http://www.infowars.com/*obama*-wipes-away-*fake*-tears/ This NWO banker minion is desperate to disarm the American people and complete their journey into slavery


Is this all you do in life?


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 180429, member: 1585"

*‘F*cking MONSTER.’ Blue-check abortion doc deletes VILE tweet but learns Twitter is FOREVER the hard way*
*Pro-aborts are foul.
And that’s putting it nicely.
It’s hard to come up with accurate words to describe how disgusting and dark someone’s soul must be to not only perform a procedure where an innocent life is taken but to brag about it in gory details like Leah Torres did earlier this week.
A tweet where she explained how a fetus can’t scream when she slaughters them because she basically cuts their heads off first. She said it in a far more technical manner but transecting the cord doesn’t mean she paints their fingernails. Sounds like her ‘friend’ convinced her to take the post down, but as we all know, tweets are forever\




*/QUOTE



*That's one sick vicious woman.......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> Gay RPS Joe doesn't realize that he's playing the role of the Sodomites from the Bible...


*You fit the # 666 narrative with your post on the appropriate page........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

*A wise man once said "election rigged".*

*Ex-Obama Campaign Director Drops Bombshell Claim on Facebook: 'They Were on Our Side'*
JASON HOWERTON | MAR 19, 2018 | 9:00 AM

[URL='http://socalsoccer.com/javascript:void(0)'][URL='http://socalsoccer.com/javascript:void(0)'][URL='http://socalsoccer.com/javascript:void(0)']
Justin Sullivan/Getty Images

A former Obama campaign official is claiming that Facebook knowingly allowed them to mine massive amounts of Facebook data — more than they would’ve allowed someone else to do — because they were supportive of the campaign.

In a Sunday tweet thread, Carol Davidsen, former [URL='https://www.linkedin.com/in/cldavidsen/']director of integration and media analytics for Obama for America, said the 2012 campaign led Facebook to “suck out the whole social graph” and target potential voters. They would then use that data to do things like append their email lists
https://ijr.com/2018/03/1077083-ex-obama-campaign-director-fb/[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is this all you do in life?


Messing with you libs is pretty fun.
Watching you libs melt down this last year has been fun too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would they need to? Are you a minority? You seem to know what is best for everyone you can't identify with.


I "seem to know"? Your article is the one presuming they know best and that "minorities" can't/won't/don't do any thinking of their own, I inferred nothing of the kind. Wake the fuck up and get real dumbass. Your insecurity precedes you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> eli friedmann  @eligit
> 
> 
> Obama’s reaction to slaughtered American children was tears.
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I "seem to know"? Your article is the one presuming they know best and that "minorities" can't/won't/don't do any thinking of their own, I inferred nothing of the kind. Wake the fuck up and get real dumbass. Your insecurity precedes you.


I am not the one who tells people how.to live their life.
Your hormone treatment must be working, you are turning into a bitch more and more everyday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You fit the # 666 narrative with your post on the appropriate page........*


You talking about the Kushner building?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not the one who tells people how.to live their life.
> Your hormone treatment must be working, you are turning into a bitch more and more everyday.


Actually you are the one that constantly tries to define how you feel people should think and live their lives through your constant barrage of lifestyle outlining posts. You aren't fooling anyone but fellow nutters.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You talking about the Kushner building?


That's your fear and insecurity.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the premise the article rides on? I notice they didn't talk to any, "minorities".


This author is a "minority", his article was published pre - election:








*THE DEMOCRAT PARTY HAS DESTROYED THE BLACK COMMUNITY*
POSTED: FRIDAY, AUGUST 5, 2016 | BISHOP E.W. JACKSON | POLITICS
America is in crisis. For the urban poor, the crisis is a national emergency. Last month I attended the Republican National Convention in Cleveland. I fully expected an exposition of the usual conservative positions on the economy, national security, the military, energy, taxes and the national debt. Although I was not holding my breath, it was also my hope that Donald Trump would tackle what the first black President has ignored for nearly eight years - a real solution to the poverty, violence, and educational failure plaguing the inner cities of America. 

While he did not offer a comprehensive plan, I was pleased that he at least addressed the issue. “Nearly four in ten African-American children are living in poverty, while 58% of African American youth are not employed,” Donald Trump said at the Republican Convention in Cleveland. He could have added that this is the result of sixty years of government spending on the War on Poverty, the Great Society, affirmative action, set asides and welfare to the tune of about three trillion dollars. To say that government intervention has not worked is to be kind. It has been a disaster of cataclysmic proportions.

Before liberal noblesse oblige took hold in the black community, 80% of black children were raised in two parent families with a married mother and father. Now 72% of black children are born out of wedlock and 66% are raised in single parent female headed households. Gangs, violence, drug dealing and poverty can all be traced to the absence of fathers in the home, a direct result of liberal welfare policies. 

Black Lives Matters, the radical group sanctioned by the President and elites of the Democrat Party, says one of their guiding principles is “disrupting the Western-prescribed nuclear family structure requirement…” The phrase "Western construct" is code language for white. A father and mother raising children is not a racial idea. It was designed by God, and has been a blessing to every racial and ethnic group that has ever existed. If the left were truly interested in helping the the urban poor, they would seek to strengthen the black family, not disrupt it.

For too long Democrat elites have been so arrogant as to say that refusal to adhere to liberal orthodoxy means you are not authentically black. The result has been to keep black people in poverty and Democrats in power. They have campaigned in black churches, while undermining the black family and suppressing the growth of the black population through abortion. It is time for Americans of African descent to realize that Democrats not only don't care about them, they don't even like them. The recent revelation of DNC emails shows one trail between top DNC officials talking about a black female Democrat named LaQueenia. One official wrote, "LaQueenia is a NAME! I'm sorry boo. I hope you got a raise with this title."  If conservatives said something similar, the charges of racism would reverberate from the LA Times to the Washington Post.

Hillary Clinton is committed to the same disastrous policies which have kept black people in poverty for three generations.It has been over 60 years since Lyndon Johnson announced the so-called war on poverty, and $22 trillion dollars later, the overall poverty levels have scarcely budged. Grandmothers, mothers and daughters often live together in the the same government housing, surviving on the same government programs. Democrats have promised the world and given only concrete jungles and food stamp allotments. 

Donald Trump has his shortcomings, but he has a vision to create a growing economy that produces jobs as opposed to creating dependence. We need to unleash the dynamic potential of the American people to work and produce, build and grow, create, invent and innovate. We need to reignite the engine of the American economy, which will make life better for everyone, and provide an escape for those trapped in poverty. That is the best recovery plan the government can ever hope to offer impoverished Americans. My organization, STAND Foundation, Inc. has written a comprehensive private sector recovery plan for America's inner cities called Project Awakening. It calls for a partnership between churches, businesses, private schools and other nongovernmental institutions to reinvigorate the inner cities. 

How much longer will we lament the thousands of young men who die in street violence, the many children born without fathers to help guide them, the abandoned buildings, drug houses and filthy streets which characterize our urban areas? Democrat elites are satisfied to blame racism because it lets them off the hook. They rule over these islands of misery, and nothing ever changes. It is time for the Black community to abandon the Democratic Party, and rally behind policies which lift people out of poverty. It is time to stop supporting what has become a party of moral and economic bankruptcy. It is time to restore the inspired vision of one nation under God, as opposed to the insidious vision of a divided nation under government.

When you lay aside Democrat propaganda and racial demagoguery, the choice between Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton is an easy one.

https://www.urbanfamilytalk.com/articles/politics/2016/august/05/the-democrat-party-has-destroyed-the-black-community/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually you are the one that constantly tries to define how you feel people should think and live their lives through your constant barrage of lifestyle outlining posts. You aren't fooling anyone but fellow nutters.


Why do you people let him do that to you nutters.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Agree, but it started with FDR.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Agree, but it started with FDR.



*FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*

Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.

After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.

entire article:
http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/FDR-s-Policies-Prolonged-Depression-5409


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This author is a "minority", his article was published pre - election:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Left Leaning Looney Liberals in here fail to comprehend this...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> ...


Before the Great Depression most black people voted republican.
FDR made promises, and the tables turned.
Most black Americans voted for FDR even though the democrat party was the party of the KKK at a time when the KKK was an actual force, and the club behind the democrat party.
LBJs  "Great Society" didnt appear for decades, and by then, the democrats already counted on the black vote in America.
Today, the KKK is a tool the democrat party uses to foment division, but its a hollow dog whistle.
The KKK died with the civil rights movement in the 60s.
It couldnt stand without its democrat backing. The democrats went from being the KKK to using the KKK as a boogeyman.
Both to the same end.
Fear and division.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's your fear and insecurity.


Fairy tales are for children.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why do you people let him do that to you nutters.


There is no "alt left" and nutters are nutters they are on your side of the pitch. You seem to mingle with them when it fits your needs.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Messing with you libs is pretty fun.
> Watching you libs melt down this last year has been fun too.


So no problem for you that America is getting fucked as long as you see it as amusing.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> So no problem for you that America is getting fucked as long as you see it as amusing.


He's just being defensive because of the heat on his hero.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why do you people let him do that to you nutters.


  . . . and was that hard? Typing that sentence I mean, you sure made it look that way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Before the Great Depression most black people voted republican.
> FDR made promises, and the tables turned.
> Most black Americans voted for FDR even though the democrat party was the party of the KKK at a time when the KKK was an actual force, and the club behind the democrat party.
> LBJs  "Great Society" didnt appear for decades, and by then, the democrats already counted on the black vote in America.
> ...


Nice fantasy piece . . . do you ever delve into non-fiction?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice fantasy piece . . . do you ever delve into non-fiction?


You disagree?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The Left Leaning Looney Liberals in here fail to comprehend this...


Yes, you know the Democrats freed the slaves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He's just being defensive because of the heat on his hero.


All his hero's are criminals or suspected of , soon to be determined.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Before the Great Depression most black people voted republican.
> FDR made promises, and the tables turned.
> Most black Americans voted for FDR even though the democrat party was the party of the KKK at a time when the KKK was an actual force, and the club behind the democrat party.
> LBJs  "Great Society" didnt appear for decades, and by then, the democrats already counted on the black vote in America.
> ...


US History courtesy of the high school dropout.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> US History courtesy of the high school dropout.


I do what I can.
Anything you disagree with in there?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is no "alt left" and nutters are nutters they are on your side of the pitch. You seem to mingle with them when it fits your needs.



Dumber than a fence post...


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I do what I can.
> Anything you disagree with in there?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> So no problem for you that America is getting fucked as long as you see it as amusing.


America is now having a smoke and a cocktail after getting fucked by the Kenyan from 08-16.
Wise up espoola.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> US History courtesy of the high school dropout.


Excuse me Professor....you gonna cite the source for your claim regarding Lee?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes.


Im shocked.
What specifically?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im shocked.
> What specifically?


Just don't ask him to cite his source.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Excuse me Professor....you gonna cite the source for your claim regarding Lee?


I notice you bring this up every time I catch you in a lie, and it spins around for a couple of days.

Interesting tell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I "seem to know"? Your article is the one presuming they know best and that "minorities" can't/won't/don't do any thinking of their own, I inferred nothing of the kind. Wake the fuck up and get real dumbass. Your insecurity precedes you.


#teachamantofish


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I notice you bring this up every time I catch you in a lie, and it spins around for a couple of days.
> 
> Interesting tell.


Liar.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I notice you bring this up every time I catch you in a lie, and it spins around for a couple of days.
> 
> Interesting tell.


Catch me in a lie....that's a lie.
I notice you've never answered the question regarding Lee
If anyone is a liar Magoo, it is you.
Now cite the Lee source and then tell all of us what is wrong with Ricky's post regarding FDR.
And cite your sources ya dick wad.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is no "alt left" and nutters are nutters they are on your side of the pitch. You seem to mingle with them when it fits your needs.


Speaking of fairy tales....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Catch me in a lie....that's a lie.
> I notice you've never answered the question regarding Lee
> If anyone is a liar Magoo, it is you.
> Now cite the Lee source and then tell all of us what is wrong with Ricky's post regarding FDR.
> And cite your sources ya dick wad.


E-liar is in full on spitting, slobbering meltdown mode, good thing he has company in husker.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Excuse me Professor....you gonna cite the source for your claim regarding Lee?


Here is something more for you to chew on --

[Lee talking to a Rebel General]

_“And General…”
“Sir?”
“Is it true a colored division was in the assault?”
“Yes, sir.”
Lee stepped closer to Mahone and in an uncharacteristic gesture put a fatherly hand on his soldier. “I want the full honor of war observed.  Those who surrender are to be treated as proper prisoners, with respect, their wounded tended to, their officers shown the respect due their rank.”
Mahone looked at him, as if to reply.
“I know what our President has said, but in this army, sir, my orders on this day carry full weight.  We are Christian soldiers, sir.  Do you understand me?  Passions must not rule, even in the heat of battle.  If I hear of any atrocities, I will ensure that those involved shall face court-martial and the full penalty of military law.”
He drew Mahone a bit closer. “Do we understand each other, sir?”
There was only one answer Mahone could possibly give to such a man. “Yes, sir.”_​
Lee looks like the perfect Christian gentleman scholar in that passage, doesn't he?  And that passage conflicts with my claim about his behavior toward colored troops.

However, the passage above is fiction written by Newt Gingrich and some ghost writers several years ago, hoping to shine up Lee's image -

https://www.amazon.com/Battle-Crater-Novel-Newt-Gingrich/dp/0312607105/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1521512101&sr=1-1&keywords=the+battle+of+the+crater


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Catch me in a lie....that's a lie.
> I notice you've never answered the question regarding Lee
> If anyone is a liar Magoo, it is you.
> Now cite the Lee source and then tell all of us what is wrong with Ricky's post regarding FDR.
> And cite your sources ya dick wad.


"...dementia..."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Here is something more for you to chew on --
> 
> [Lee talking to a Rebel General]
> 
> ...




You quote a conversation involving Lee... 
"However the passage above is fiction written by Newt Gingrich and some ghost writers several years ago"...
...and wonder why I mention you and dementia in the same sentence.....
Apparently you chewed on it and swallowed it whole, digested it & then shit it out as fact....


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You quote a conversation involving Lee...
> "However the passage above is fiction written by Newt Gingrich and some ghost writers several years ago"...
> ...and wonder why I mention you and dementia in the same sentence.....
> Apparently you chewed on it and swallowed it whole, digested it & then shit it out as fact....


Too hard for you to grasp?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> "...dementia..."


Yes,  I know you are a sufferer... 
I'm so sorry Magoo...


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes,  I know you are a sufferer...
> I'm so sorry Magoo...


When you deny your lies, that's just another lie.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice fantasy piece . . . do you ever delve into non-fiction?


I like this shit. Agree or disagr


Lion Eyes said:


> *FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
> 
> Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
> 
> ...


Hey at least it's written by actual professors at a good school. The right almost never does that. And it's not emotional. Good boy, Lion!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Too hard for you to grasp?


Not at all Magoo....
Every order of consequence that Lee gave is recorded somewhere.
The one you claim he made is no where to be found.
That apparently is to hard for you to grasp.
Again so sorry about the illness.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I like this shit. Agree or disagr
> 
> Hey at least it's written by actual professors at a good school. The right almost never does that. And it's not emotional. Good boy, Lion!


Fuck you counselor!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you counselor!


No really. Congratulations! If the right could read and make reasoned arguments about economic policy, they will stop being nutjobs who vote for Trump.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck you counselor!


Feeling pushed around today?


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not at all Magoo....
> Every order of consequence that Lee gave is recorded somewhere.
> The one you claim he made is no where to be found.
> That apparently is to hard for you to grasp.
> Again so sorry about the illness.


What did Lee's orders have to say about this?

SEC. 4. That every white person, being a commissioned officer, or acting as such, who, during the present war, shall command negroes or mulattoes in arms against the Confederate States, or who shall arm, train, or organize, or prepare negroes or mulattoes for military service against the Confederate States, or who shall voluntarily aid negroes or mulattoes in any military enterprise, attack, or conflict in such service, shall be deemed as inciting servile insurrection, and shall, if captured, be put to death, or be otherwise punished at the discretion of the court.

SEC. 5. Every person being a commissioned officer or acting as such, in the service of the enemy, who shall, during the present war excite, attempt to excite, or cause to be excited, a servile insurrection, or who shall incite or cause to be incited a slave to rebel, shall, if captured, be put to death, or be otherwise punished at the discretion of the court.​
Confederate Congress, “Joint Resolution on the Subject of Retaliation,” May 1, 1863.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Boston Globe: Illegal Alien Couple with Four Anchor Babies Facing 'Unthinkable Prospect' of Being Deported
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/03/19/boston-globe-illegal-alien-couple-with-four-anchor-babies-facing-unthinkable-prospect-of-being-deported/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjqoPrS8vnZAhWD2YMKHXM7BTgQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw1FvCuBFQGOB6JY-hvxzAcc&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Welcome to the party pal.

Canada struggling with the ‘new normal’ of illegal immigration
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/19/canada-struggling-new-normal-illegal-immigration/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj6uvab6_rZAhXi5YMKHasfBsEQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0FPbFjThvO-J6XooTbHYlh


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

*Stephen Hawking's Final Warning: Why His Worries Were Unwarranted*
The creative destruction of technological innovation improves everyone's lives.


*by Barry Brownstein*

Hawking: If machines produce everything we need, the outcome will depend on how things are distributed. Everyone can enjoy a life of luxurious leisure if the machine-produced wealth is shared, or most people can end up miserably poor if the machine-owners successfully lobby against wealth redistribution. So far, the trend seems to be toward the second option, with technology driving ever-increasing inequality.


Because of Hawking’s celebrity status, many treat his opinions as important commentary on subjects outside his expertise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

What is wrong with you people?





*St. Catherine’s University Cancels Conference Because Too Many Speakers Were White*
902 Comments


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Stephen Hawking's Final Warning: Why His Worries Were Unwarranted*
> The creative destruction of technological innovation improves everyone's lives.
> 
> 
> ...


So listening to Hawking on AI is like listening to Ricky on global warming? Because of his celebrity status, you idiots treat his opinions as important commentary on subjects other than elbow joints and caulk?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Administrators of all-women’s school: Don’t call students women
https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/20/administrators-of-all-womens-school-dont-call-students-women


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

*Taliban militants pay dearly when hostage steals gun and opens fire — while they are praying*
1 hour





Taliban militants paid dearly after Afghan man they kidnapped stole a gun and opened fire — while they were praying. (Image source: YouTube screenshot)
48
https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/20/taliban-militants-pay-dearly-when-hostage-steals-gun-and-opens-fire-while-they-are-praying


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

*Dems in Disarray: Unsure Whether to Push Amnesty-or-Shutdown Agenda*
4300 Comments

*DACA Illegal Aliens Praise their ‘Strongest Ally’ Kamala Harris: ‘You’re My Beyoncé’*
2093 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

California Craziness! The State Orders Pro-Life Groups To Promote Abortion So Judge Napolitano Whipped Out His Gavel
Politics | Nick Givas
 Video

'This is part of the progressive anti-life mentality of the government in California'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

*Exclusive — Schweizer: Mitch McConnell’s Family Fortune Dependent on Chinese Government’s ‘Good Graces’*

Peter Schweizer, president of the Government Accountability Institute, highlighted Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell’s (R-KY) financial ties to the Chinese government as an example of how politicians monetize political influence while evading financial disclosure regulations


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

*A toy company supporting abortion?*
*Smart Power.*

*Toys R Us Deserves This Humiliating End*
*Donated to Planned Parenthood*





Jack Taylor / Stringer / Getty Images





ByPaul Bois


Many fine men and women worked for Toys R Us and it is truly unfortunate that they will have to lose their jobs as a result of the famed toy chain closing up shop.

Thank you for helping to make our childhoods bright and may God bless you in your effort to seek new employment.

That being said, Toys R Us deserves this humiliating end, which began when they filed for bankruptcy last fall just so they could borrow money to buy toys to sell for Christmas. I shed not one tear for them, and neither should you: For the past decade, the organization has joined the ranks alongside Target, Starbucks, and every megastore chain in the conquest of progressive social engineering.

You may recall that as the "gender fluidity" debate entered the national conversation back in 2015, Toys R Us announced that it would no longer be categorizing their U.K. online stores according to "boys" and "girls" toys. They also began implementing the same policies in several U.K. retail stores as well as one of their superstores in Stockholm, Sweden. Though the chain did not implement the policy nationwide in the U.S., pressure from groups like "Let Toys Be Toys" coupled with the ongoing trend of degendering everything would have surely overtaken the store in less than a decade.

But that's not the worst of the toy chain's hypocrisy. In fact, Toys R Us has contributed to its own demise by funding the very organization designed to eliminate their future customers: abortion conglomerate Planned Parenthood.

According to LifeSiteNews, the mega toy chain was just one of many corporations that donated to Planned Parenthood, which performs an average of 324,000 abortions per year. LifeSite detailed the company's relationship with PP going all the way back to 2010

In August 2010, Life Decisions International (LDI) identified Toys R Us as a boycott target for its contributions to the abortion giant. In December of that year, LDI removed Toys R Us and several other companies from the list, a development it credited to pro-life activists who pressured the companies to reverse course.

According to LDI, a company can get itself removed from the list by either ceasing Planned Parenthood donations for at least five years, or pledging to disqualify the abortion giant from future contributions.

The toy company’s direct support for Planned Parenthood ended, but its indirect support continued.

2ndVote, an organization that monitors corporate giving from a conservative perspective, reports that as of February 2017, the Susan G. Komen Foundation’s Greater New York City and Minnesota affiliates listed Toys R Us as among the companies that match employee contributions.

As LifeSiteNews has previously covered, the Komen breast cancer charity was the subject of a 2012 controversy in which it attempted to cut ties with Planned Parenthood, but then backed down in the face of pressure from the abortion giant.

In 2016, Komen gave Planned Parenthood $363,290, ostensibly for breast cancer treatment. However, Planned Parenthood performs no on-site mammograms, and its cancer screenings dropped 68 percent from 2004 to 2014.

That the company donated to PP while pushing family-friendly labels like Babies R Us makes their actions all the more egregious and all the more deserving of failure. While that may come across as harsh hyperbole, the numbers actually prove otherwise. Business Insider notes that Toys R Us began to see a decline in sales in the 1990s as the birthrate in Western countries began to decline. In fact, the company essentially admitted the declining birthrate as the reason for the loss of profits in their annual 2017 filing with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission.

“Most of our end-customers are newborns and children and, as a result, our revenues are dependent on the birth rates in countries where we operate,” the document explains. “A continued and significant decline in the number of newborns and children in these countries could have a material adverse effect on our operating results.”

Business Insider’s Leanna Garfield concurred that declining birthrates contributed to downward sales.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Taliban militants pay dearly when hostage steals gun and opens fire — while they are praying*
> 1 hour
> 
> 
> ...


Instant karma....


----------



## Booter (Mar 20, 2018)

*Has the situation of blacks in America improved under Democrats? If not, why do blacks keep voting Democratic?
*
The Democratic Party has many shortcomings. But it isn't a white supremacist party. American Blacks are constantly reminded of the fact that the GOP's base is rural white men and their wives--the ones whose parents and grandparents, as Dixiecrats, were lynching blacks.

And if any American blacks were wavering, the GOP's reaction to and treatment of President Obama has ensured that every black alive today will have to grow old and die before the GOP has a shot with most American blacks.

The Republican fury at President Obama didn't blindside American blacks; rather it confirmed what they already thought. Republicans claimed he wasn't even American, wasn't Christian, wasn't intelligent--only seemed to speak well when he had a teleprompter; wasn't a loyal American, hated America, longed to destroy America, is a so-shul-ist, is a Muslim (said by people for whom that's anathema).

Liberals pilloried Bush II for being an arrogant fool, but they never questioned fundamental allegiance to America.

I've seen Obama Derangement Syndrome personally, because I know a fair number of conservatives (unlike most conservatives, who seem to know no liberals personally). It's personal repugnance at the man--with him never getting any credit whatsoever anything, even his long, faithful marriage and obvious devotion to this children. The hatred is blanket. Saying something nice about the President or, worse yet, being photographed with him, is enough to get a GOP pol Primaried.

It's ironic, because when Clinton was running for re-election, conservatives I know would tell me it's all about Character, and if a man was a good husband and father, that was the essential qualification for President. Now all that is irrelevent, once a good husband and father happens to be the Democrat.

Nobody is going to side with someone who appears to hate his guts--especially when they deny the obvious, and then blame all American race problems on blacks and on white liberals--100%. They take zero responsibility for the enduring presence of white anti-black racism, going on for nearly 400 years now.

They deny that the millions of factory jobs that vanished (due to workplace automation and offshoring) had anything whatsoever to do with urban (that is, Ghetto) blight. Black men are just naturally bad is the implication.

And the sophistry that the folks who oppressed them back in the day were the Democrats while the Republicans were the ones who'd freed them fools no one. They know that the Dixiecrats became today's Republicans. To think it's possible to fool them about this just shows how dumb Republicans think blacks are.

And the way the OP framed the question shows how oblivious he is to how America looks through eyes other than his and those of his peeps.






If seeing this image gives you only negative reactions, then congratulations--you've just answered the OP's question. Because blacks know the vast majority of GOP voters are like you.

https://www.quora.com/Has-the-situation-of-blacks-in-America-improved-under-Democrats-If-not-why-do-blacks-keep-voting-Democratic


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So listening to Hawking on AI is like listening to Ricky on global warming? Because of his celebrity status, you idiots treat his opinions as important commentary on subjects other than elbow joints and caulk?


Rickyʻs a celeb?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Exclusive — Schweizer: Mitch McConnell’s Family Fortune Dependent on Chinese Government’s ‘Good Graces’*
> 
> Peter Schweizer, president of the Government Accountability Institute, highlighted Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell’s (R-KY) financial ties to the Chinese government as an example of how politicians monetize political influence while evading financial disclosure regulations


The chinks know whatʻs up.  Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Has the situation of blacks in America improved under Democrats? If not, why do blacks keep voting Democratic?
> *
> The Democratic Party has many shortcomings. But it isn't a white supremacist party. American Blacks are constantly reminded of the fact that the GOP's base is rural white men and their wives--the ones whose parents and grandparents, as Dixiecrats, were lynching blacks.
> 
> ...


Are you black?
Have you seen the number of white voters that voted for Obama?
Obviously not, I don't think he would have made it without them.
43%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The chinks know whatʻs up.  Lol!


Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Has the situation of blacks in America improved under Democrats? If not, why do blacks keep voting Democratic?
> *
> The Democratic Party has many shortcomings. But it isn't a white supremacist party. American Blacks are constantly reminded of the fact that the GOP's base is rural white men and their wives--the ones whose parents and grandparents, as Dixiecrats, were lynching blacks.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice family, horrible president, but probably a good dad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Rickyʻs a celeb?


X sounds like a woman scorned.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like a nice family, horrible president, but probably a good dad.


Good guy to have a beer with.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racist.


Damn chinks!


----------



## Booter (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like a nice family, horrible president, but probably a good dad.


Horrible President said the Trump worshiper.  LOL!

Under Obama:

The economy gained a net 11.6 million jobs. The unemployment rate dropped to below the historical norm.
Average weekly earnings for all workers were up 4.1 percent after inflation. The gain was 3.7 percent for just production and nonsupervisory employees.
After-tax corporate profits also set records, as did stock prices. The S&P 500 index rose 166 percent.
The number of people lacking health insurance dropped by 15 million. Premiums rose, but more slowly than before.
Illegal immigration declined: The Border Patrol caught 35 percent fewer people trying to get into the U.S. from Mexico.
Wind and solar power increased 369 percent. Coal production declined 38 percent. Carbon emissions from burning fossil fuel dropped 11 percent.
Production of handguns rose 192 percent, to a record level.
The murder rate dropped to the lowest on record in 2014, then rose and finished at about the same rate as when Obama took office.
https://www.factcheck.org/2017/09/obamas-final-numbers/


----------



## Booter (Mar 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Damn chinks!


yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Damn chinks!


I saw a chicom in vegas with a hopsing hair du. My Chinese wife pointed it out. Too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> Horrible President said the Trump worshiper.  LOL!
> 
> Under Obama:
> 
> ...


Give me 10 trillion and I would do a much better job than Mr Obama.

Here is the prime example of Fake News,
Illegal immigration declined: The Border Patrol caught 35 percent fewer people trying to get into the U.S. from Mexico.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> Horrible President said the Trump worshiper.  LOL!
> 
> Under Obama:
> 
> ...








*…‘Smash and Grab’: Schweizer Explains How Obama Weaponized Regulations to Enrich His Buddies*
1210 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> Horrible President said the Trump worshiper.  LOL!
> 
> Under Obama:
> 
> ...


Under Obama,




*Stop Pretending The Obama Administration Was ‘Scandal Free.’ It Wasn’t *
Obama's 'squeaky-clean' reputation will soon be the only shred of his legacy liberals can hold onto, but even that is a lie.  
By Bre Payton



In his final few days in office, President Obama and his pals have been frantically spinning his tenure in the White House as a “scandal-free” eight years.

Just watch this exchange between CNN’s Jake Tapper and White House chief of staff Denis McDonough on Sunday in which McDonough claims the Obama administration has been free of scandal.



McDonough’s rhetoric echoes that of President Obama, who said last week he was the first president in modern history that “hasn’t had a major scandal in the White House.” You can also watch this video montage of Obama and friends repeatedly insisting his tenure was “scandal free.”



*1. Fast and Furious*
Remember “Fast and Furious,” the Bureau of Alcohol Firearms and Tobacco’s illicit gun-running operation that used tax dollars to funnel guns into the hands of Mexican drug lords? The ATF was reportedly using the operation as part of a campaign to push for additional gun control measures. This operation eventually led to the deaths of at least two American border patrol agents and the whistleblower who spilled the beans was later fired by the ATF, a move he says was politically motivated and part of an effort to punish him for going public. To this day, more than 1,000 guns remain missing as a result of this scandal.

This shouldn’t need to be said: restricting Americans’ constitutional right to bear arms is not what the president, or his employees, should be doing. That two Americans were killed in such a constitutionally questionable operation makes it all the worse.

*2. Benghazi*
In 2011, Obama’s State Department left four Americans, including Ambassador Chris Stevens, to be killed by terrorists in Benghazi, Libya. In the weeks leading up to the attack, other countries withdrew their diplomatic presence from the region, but Secretary of State Hillary Clinton forced Americans to stay in a compound that did not have adequate security measures. She also ignored multiple requests for additional security from Stevens in the final moments of his life while he and his companions were in the midst of a deadly terror attack.


Afterwards, the Obama administration tried to cover up the true nature of the attack as part of backlash against an inflammatory video published online. In reality, Clinton knew the danger these men were in and simply didn’t care. When they begged and pleaded for help, Obama’s State Department essentially shrugged and said “figure it out for yourselves.”

*3. That Time Obama Pretended a Massive Oil Spill Wasn’t Happening*
On April 23, 2010, the same day the U.S. Coast Guard pronounced 11 Deepwater workers dead, Barack and Michelle Obama headed to North Carolina for BBQ and a vacation. Obama didn’t visit the gulf area until May 2, several days after Gov. Bobby Jindal declared the region to be in a state of emergency. When he does finally visit, he leaves soon after to play golf.

This isn’t the only time Obama chose to have fun instead of visiting the site of a tragedy. He took two weeks to visit San Bernardino after terrorists killed 14 people. When he finally did visit the site of the deadliest terror attack on U.S. soil at that time, he only did so during a pit stop en route to his family’s annual vacation to Hawaii.

*4. Obamacare*
From the skyrocketing premiums to extremely long wait times in emergency rooms, Obama’s signature health-care law has been plagued with scandal after scandal. The rollout of Healthcare.gov was a huge disaster. The website, which was supposed to be a quick and easy way for Americans to shop and compare prices for insurance plans in the exchange marketplace, was a glitchy heap of garbage. As it turns out, one of the executives at CGI Federal, the company that received a no-bid contract to build the site, was a classmate of Michelle Obama — spurring many to suspect that cronyism and special interests plagued the project from start to finish.


Despite assurances from the president that “if you like your health care plan you can keep it,” millions of Americans lost their health insurance plans because Obamacare essentially outlawed them. Obama’s Health and Human Services then used the law to bully nuns and a Christian-owned businesses for refusing to provide contraceptives to their employees on the grounds that it violated their conscience.

*5. When Obama’s Tax Collectors Targeted Conservative Groups and Got Away With It*
Under Obama, the IRS targeted conservative groups by flagging tax-exempt applications from organizations with conservative-sounding names to require additional screening. When individuals complained about how the IRS was intentionally ignoring applications from some groups, they were intimidated by the agency to keep their mouths shut.

The IRS’s treatment impeded many conservatives groups from getting off the ground, which may have had a major political impact: a 2013 study by the American Enterprise Institute concluded that the IRS’s actions may have swung the 2012 election. Yet at the height of the scandal, the federal agency decided to hand out more than $70 million in bonuses to the same paper-pushers who bullied conservative organizations.

In 2015, the Department of Justice announced that after a two-year-long investigation into the matter, they would do nothing about about it and that Lois Lerner, the woman allegedly responsible for the entire ordeal, was off the hook. Meanwhile the same Justice Department announced it would go after the undercover reporters who exposed Planned Parenthood’s organ harvesting scheme, yet would not look into whether or not the nation’s largest abortion provider did anything wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Another Fatal FBI Fumble in Florida - Michelle Malkin
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/michellemalkin/2018/03/21/another-fatal-fbi-fumble-in-florida-n2463004?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjCkYyQnP3ZAhXK34MKHYAbD9MQqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw3dOcamMksPGqK0DiOtwnkb
×
Another Fatal FBI Fumble in Florida
Michelle Malkin | March 21, 2018

_ 










A sickening act of youth violence in Florida glinted across the news headlines last week, and then disappeared from view.

There will be no CNN town halls or student walkouts over the lost life and preventable tragedy, because there are no guns to blame. Only dropped balls.


As the exploiters of crisis know full well, bureaucratic screw-ups don't make good fodder for partisan fundraisers and hipster T-shirts.

According to a probable cause affidavit filed by the Palm Beach County police, 17-year-old Corey Johnson bought a knife last Sunday and brought it with him to a sleepover at longtime friend Kyle Bancroft's house. At 4 a.m., he decided to kill Kyle's mother, Elaine, his brother, Dane, and Dane's friend, Jovanni Sierra Brand.

Johnson repeatedly stabbed Jovanni in his bed and slit his throat. Then he attempted to murder Elaine as she approached the boys' bedrooms in response to Jio's last gasps. Dane rescued his mom and sustained 32 stab wounds. Both were hospitalized and survived. Jio was buried last Friday -- less than a week after celebrating his 13th birthday at a pizza party attended by Johnson.

The accused killer told police he "stabbed the victims because of his Muslim faith," watched videos of "Muslim jihadists" on his cellphone, and "was reading the Quran from his phone just prior to the attack to give him courage to carry out his intentions."

Perhaps he read the Sword Verses for inspiration? Fort Hood jihadist Nidal Hasan quoted from them in his presentation to classmates and superiors at Walter Reed Medical Center: "I have been commanded to fight the people until they testify that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah."
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Good bye motherfucker

Teacher who called military 'lowest of the low' is fired
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/03/21/teacher-who-called-military-lowest-low-is-fired.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwij08Oxnv3ZAhUV84MKHSUEDxAQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw1j0MyfKKTYnu0dMYBEsYLj&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2018)

Is Trump still president?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is Trump still president?


Yes


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good bye motherfucker
> 
> Teacher who called military 'lowest of the low' is fired
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/03/21/teacher-who-called-military-lowest-low-is-fired.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwij08Oxnv3ZAhUV84MKHSUEDxAQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw1j0MyfKKTYnu0dMYBEsYLj&ampcf=1


I think we are starting to weed out the idiots. Good process.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think we are starting to weed out the idiots. Good process.


Obama, holder, Clinton, comey, clapper, McCabe, brennan, lerner, strzok, page and powers.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

It's weird nobody is discussing the Austin terrorist bomber who Martyred himself...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's weird nobody is discussing the Austin terrorist bomber who Martyred himself...


It's weird nobody is discussing why you own a gun.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's weird nobody is discussing why you own a gun.


Do you have a point, not sure why you keep bringing it up, why don't you just say it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

*CNN: Pro-life Dem scores a surprising win in Illinois — barely*
Ed Morrissey Mar 21, 2018 12:01 PM





“I would like to make Mr. Lipinski to have a very painful evening.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Do you have a point, not sure why you keep bringing it up, why don't you just say it?


You aren't answering the question.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't answering the question.


So you have nothing to say?  In general, I don't accommodate the requests of Gay racist pieces of shit like you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> So you have nothing to say?  In general, I don't accommodate the requests of Gay racist pieces of shit like you...


Why would a gun nut like you keep talking shit about fellow gun owners?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> Horrible President said the Trump worshiper.  LOL!
> 
> Under Obama:
> 
> ...


Obama machine getting nervous about Facebook's response to Cambridge Analytica - 3/21/18 March 21, 2018Cass Sunstein's rice bowl is threatened. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Best and brightest,
Mexican Mayor Leads Protest over Arrest of Top Cartel Assassin


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

*Ann Coulter: Give Me Your Dreamers ...*



_





by ANN COULTER 21 Mar 2018 COMMENTS ↓
*Does anyone know why President Trump loves “Dreamers” — i.e.: illegal aliens allegedly brought here before the age of 12 (which no federal judge will ever check) by their parents (which no federal judge will ever check), “through no fault of their own” (which no federal judge will ever check)?*


We’ve been lectured by Mark Zuckerberg about how much better “Dreamers” are than you lazy Americans — especially African-Americans, whose jobs are disproportionately taken by illegals. (As former Mexican President Vicente Fox once charmingly put it, illegal immigrants “are doing jobs that not even blacks want to do there in the United States.”)

So why aren’t we being bombarded with television interviews and profiles of these amazing human beings?

Liberals can’t make an argument without producing a victim. Attack the media — they bleat about journalists getting shot in the face while reporting abroad. Complain about FBI corruption — they choke up over G-men putting their lives on the line EVERY DAY! Denounce the Deep State — they moan that CIA officers have been killed in the line of duty.

Isn’t this the moment for our hearts to be breaking over the millions of wonderful “Dreamers” who will suffer unless we amnesty them immediately?

Let’s see ’em! Surely they’ve got a few Einsteins! After all, the media are capable of turning a gang-admiring thug who forcibly robbed a convenience store and assaulted a cop into “Gentle giant, Mike Brown.” They turned jewelry-stealing juvenile delinquent Trayvon Martin into an altar boy.


But even MSNBC dare not show us Trump’s beloved “Dreamers.” The snarling Muslim showcased by the Democrats at their 2016 convention has gotten more airtime than any “Dreamer.”

There are plenty of vague descriptions of “Dreamers,” all of whom seem to be valedictorians. But can anyone identify precisely what they have contributed to our country — other than lots of police work, welfare and protests?

The best “Dreamers” always sound like the “honor student” in Tom Wolfe’s Bonfire of the Vanities: “somebody who attends class, isn’t disruptive, tries to learn, and does all right at reading and arithmetic.”

How about MSNBC interview five new “Dreamers” every night? Five non-hateful ones are probably the most they could get.

As long as Trump is going to keep babbling about these “absolutely incredible kids” — “I love these kids!” — and obstinately refuse to deport them, he must have met thousands of them. He plans to amnesty millions.

Why doesn’t Trump showcase his favorite two dozen “Dreamers”? Let the rest of us decide how “incredible” they are.

But no Glamour magazine profiles, please! We want to know everything, e.g.: How much have they cost the taxpayers in free school lunches and medical care? How many anchor babies have they had? What percentage have been convicted of a felony or killed someone in a drunk driving accident? How many have been admitted to college by taking affirmative action spots intended for the descendants of American slaves?

In 2009, The New York Times‘ Lawrence Downes gushed over illegal alien Benita Veliz. Three years later, liberals still hadn’t come up with a better one: In 2012, she was the featured illegal alien at the Democratic National Convention. (It only seems like the Democrats have an illegal alien speak at all their conventions. Veliz was the first.)

Downes ticked off Veliz’s “impressive” accomplishments: “She was valedictorian at Jefferson High School” — naturally! — “graduating at age 16. She went to St. Mary’s University in San Antonio on a full scholarship.” (A scholarship, I note, that otherwise might have gone to a yucky American.)

I gather Veliz is the left’s designated baby seal of “Dreamers.”

Veliz is probably a nice lady, but she was valedictorian at a school that Downes would never send his kids to. Jefferson High School is 98 percent minority, less than half the students are “English proficient,” and only 16 percent are ready for college.

HOW DID AMERICA EVER GET BY WITHOUT HER?

Or to use Downes’ more-relaxed standard: “How will this country be a better place once we force Benita Veliz to leave it?”

Off the top of my head: There would be less strain on education budgets, hospital emergency rooms, roads and bridges, and that college scholarship Veliz got would be open to an American kid.

This is a country built by Western Europeans. Immigrants arrived after it was already set up and running well. The idea that any immigrant who hasn’t committed a felony is someone we can’t live without is absurd.

If you’re a yuppie in a rich white area and don’t like cleaning your toilets, the Trump administration has been great for you. But if you’re a Trump voter, you’re scratching your head wondering what happened to those campaign promises that set him apart from every other Republican.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

UH OH! A high school walkout’s being organized that WILL make libs do an about-face on lowering the voting age
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/03/21/uh-oh-a-high-school-walkouts-being-organized-that-will-make-libs-do-an-about-face-on-lowering-the-voting-age/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi04MeK9P_ZAhVL9YMKHcv8CgwQqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw2ydFwdRP9KycF-O9G6AbBY


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

I love that his congregation applauded when he informed them he used his position to have sex with a high schooler...

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/memphis-pastor-who-admitted-to-‘sexual-incident’-with-student-20-years-ago-resigns/ar-BBKxGIX?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

You just can't make this stuff up,
ESPN Plans Social Justice Morning Show


----------



## Booter (Mar 22, 2018)

Would it help our economy if Trump made his products in America?  If he paid taxes?  If he didn't spend every weekend, while president, at Mar-a-Lago, being paid by tax dollars to protect him there and get him there and back?  Maybe Melania could move into the White House...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Would it help our economy if Trump made his products in America?  If he paid taxes?  If he didn't spend every weekend, while president, at Mar-a-Lago, being paid by tax dollars to protect him there and get him there and back?  Maybe Melania could move into the White House...


You like to exaggerate, don't you booty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You like to exaggerate, don't you booty.


Where did Booter do that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where did Booter do that?


Pick 1 or all,
Would it help our economy if Trump made his products in America? If he paid taxes? If he didn't spend every weekend, while president, at Mar-a-Lago, being paid by tax dollars to protect him there and get him there and back? Maybe Melania could move into the White House


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pick 1 or all,
> Would it help our economy if Trump made his products in America? If he paid taxes? If he didn't spend every weekend, while president, at Mar-a-Lago, being paid by tax dollars to protect him there and get him there and back? Maybe Melania could move into the White House


Why don't you just answer the questions and quit being a little twit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why don't you just answer the questions and quit being a little twit?


Trump pays taxes and does not spend every weekend at his course.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump pays taxes and does not spend every weekend at his course.


He pretty much does spend every weekend at one of his golf clubs.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/888727001


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

*Clapper Accused of Misleading Congress Over Media Contact...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He pretty much does spend every weekend at one of his golf clubs.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/888727001


Is pretty much a legal term?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is pretty much a legal term?


Nope.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You talking about the Kushner building?


*You noticed because it scares you just as the post # did.......*

*Your weak mind is exposed once again....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Fox News Insider
*Orange County supervisor pushing to opt out of California's 'dangerous' sanctuary law*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Would it help our economy if Trump made his products in America?  If he paid taxes?  If he didn't spend every weekend, while president, at Mar-a-Lago, being paid by tax dollars to protect him there and get him there and back?  Maybe Melania could move into the White House...


No. No. No. Oh hell just make it 4 nos.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where did Booter do that?


The snopes and fee article accusation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The snopes and fee article accusation.


It happens when they get hysterical. (which is most of the time)


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

*BI and Rick slappin the Libs around ......and they deserve every slap !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He pretty much does spend every weekend at one of his golf clubs.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/888727001


Pretty much doesnʻt.....according to your link.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Between Brennan and McCabe it does appear there is a politicization problem in our agencies
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/22/brennan-mccabe-appear-politicization-problem-agencies/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwibh5TBwIHaAhVpjFQKHWoXBvIQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw1dNSzbwoVYMy7taee-Rfc9


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pretty much doesnʻt.....according to your link.


Who needs to read when you already know everything?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who needs to read when you already know everything?


Iʻm glad I donʻt know anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *BI and Rick slappin the Libs around ......and they deserve every slap !*


They must like it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Clapper Accused of Misleading Congress Over Media Contact...*


Shocking.  Just like he did before Snowden dimed him out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

ACLU chapter and liberal foundation urge cops not to arrest illegals for crimes they commit to shield them from deportation
MARCH 22, 2018
Urge police to create a special class of people – violators of immigration laws – protected from arrest for crimes that the rest of us would still be ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/aclu_chapter_and_liberal_foundation_urge_cops_not_to_arrest_illegals_for_crimes_they_commit_to_shield_them_from_deportation.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Florida woman deliberately crashes car into sheriff’s station, media ignore the obvious
MARCH 22, 2018
A dramatic attack on law enforcment; media refuse to even show a picture of the perp.  Guess why.

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/florida_woman_deliberately_crashes_car_into_sheriffs_station_media_ignore_the_obvious.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Sports





   Newly signed Philadelphia Eagles defensive end Michael Bennett has been indicted by a Harris County grand jury for hurting an elderly person. 
*Michael Bennett Charged For Attacking An Elderly Paraplegic Victim*



Newly signed Philadelphia Eagles defensive end Michael Bennett has been indicted by a Harris County grand jury for allegedly assaulting an elderly person.

According to local Houston news outlet KHOU, Bennett was indicted on Friday for “injuring a 66-year-old paraplegic who was working at NRG Stadium to control access to the field at Super Bowl LI.”

Authorities claim Bennett was a spectator at the game and was cheering on his brother Martellus, then New England Patriots tight end. After the Patriots won, Bennet reportedly tried to storm the field but the victim told him to use a different entrance. He resisted and ultimately pushed the 66 year old paraplegic, causing “bodily injury.”

The incident reportedly took place on February 5, 2017 and Bennett was charged shortly charged for “intentionally and knowingly, causing bodily injury to a person 65 years or older.” Bennett faces a $10,000 fine and up to 10 years in prison.


Bennett’s lawyer is currently negotiating the terms of his surrender.

Michael Bennett is in the third year of a 5 year, near $40 million contract. It’s unclear whether the NFL will honor the contract now.

During his time on the Seahawks, Bennett gained considerable notoriety for protesting the national anthem for much of the 2017 season. He also falsely accused the police of racial targeting last season, which was later disproven.

_Follow Jena on Twitter._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

*Iowa family on vacation found dead in Mexico...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Michelle Obama admits her vegetable garden shtick was all a ruse
MARCH 23, 2018
The former first lady doesn't want you to know that her vegetable shtick was a bid to get voters to trust in her bigger plans.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/michelle_obama_admits_her_vegetable_garden_schtick_was_all_a_ruse.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

I know you libs would rather these kids didn't exist, but here they are.
Shame on you.

Beautiful: 50 Mothers' Lip-Synch Duets With Their Four-Year-Olds With Down Syndrome
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2018/03/23/beautiful-50-mothers-sing-lipsynch-duets-with-their-fouryearolds-with-down-syndrome-n2464096


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

UNHRC tally: Five resolutions against Israel, two against Syria
MARCH 24, 2018
U.N. ambassador Haley says it is the council itself that is "foolish and unworthy of its name."
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/unhrc_tally_five_resolutions_against_israel_two_against_syria.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Good Riddance to Disloyal Mr. McMaster
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
McMaster may have served his country well while in uniform, but he is not serving his country well as national security adviser. 

The departure of national security adviser H.R. McMaster and his replacement by former U.N. ambassador John Bolton are both significant and welcome. Bolton will be a team player on Team Trump and not someone with his own agenda who seeks the advice and counsel of those trying to undermine the Trump administration.

Leaks such as the one of the memo warning President Trump not to congratulate Vladimir Putin on Putin's re-election will undoubtedly stop, as McMaster and his staff were viewed as the source for many of them.

The White House national security team, already facing calls for the ouster of top adviser H.R. McMaster, was tagged by a key lawmaker with leaking confidential notes ordering President Trump not to congratulate Russian President Vladimir Putin for his election win.

Rep. Mark Meadows, R-N.C., a conservative leader and foreign policy expert, expressed outrage at the leak and suggested that it and others thought to come from the national security council are crimes[.] ...

Meadows said that since it dealt with a foreign leader, the leak "had to" come from the president's national security staff, headed by McMaster.

It is no mystery why former national security adviser general Michael Flynn was unmasked by the Deep State and became the early target of a series of illegal leaks targeting Team Trump. Flynn was an unabashed critic of President Barack Hussein Obama and someone who would take a bullet for Trump in any political battle. The Deep State had no use for someone like Flynn and preferred someone less loyal to Trump and more accommodating to the "resistance" put in his place. That man was to be H.R. McMaster, and the story of how he got to be President Trump's national security adviser speaks volumes about his true loyalties.

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/good_riddance_to_disloyal_mr_mcmaster.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> UNHRC tally: Five resolutions against Israel, two against Syria
> MARCH 24, 2018
> U.N. ambassador Haley says it is the council itself that is "foolish and unworthy of its name."
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/unhrc_tally_five_resolutions_against_israel_two_against_syria.html


Kinda like the gun argument.  Makes you forget who really killed all those kids in Florida.  Itʻs a pretty nifty trick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda like the gun argument.  Makes you forget who really killed all those kids in Florida.  Itʻs a pretty nifty trick.


The left has always been a bit nifty and thrifty with the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

*America's Lost Antidote to Political Correctness*
By Kimberly Bloom Jackson
One year ago this month on _Jimmy Kimmel Live_, conservative comedian and Trump-supporter Tim Allen warned: "You gotta be real careful around here [in Hollywood].  You get beat up if you don't believe what everybody else believes."

Two months later, ABC abruptly pulled the plug on Allen's hit conservative-leaning family comedy _Last Man Standing_ (2011-2017), citing "business and scheduling" conflicts.  Fans didn't buy it and immediately took to social media to boycott the network.  What made this particular cancelation so insulting was the fact that at the time it happened, LMS was the second highest rated show for its time slot, with 8.1 million viewers.

The series was a rare gem from Hollywood that featured a likable and outspoken conservative central character named Mike Baxter (Tim Allen), a marketing director for Outdoor Man stores who was into classic cars, hunting, and collecting firearms.  His temperament was constantly being tested due to his wife's job forcing him to be more hands-on at home, where he had to help navigate the hectic lives of their three daughters: a working single mom, a self-centered socialite, and an overtly athletic "tomboy" who also excelled in ROTC.

What I found refreshing about _Last Man Standing_ was how it artfully challenged the political correctness that flourishes in the leftist bastions of academia, media, and Hollywood.  Today, ideas perceived to threaten any P.C. message are increasingly met with accusations of bigotry and hatred, as well as intimidation and violence intended to shut down competing speech.  It's like the old totalitarian regimes of the twentieth century that demanded complete conformity of thought, or else.

This political correctness is culturally corrosive and gains strength when we choose to remain silent rather than express potentially unpopular opinions that risk social fallout.  Incredibly, LMS was able to disrupt this with the character of Mike Baxter, whose conservative voice made fun of liberalism in its various manifestations.

One of the sitcom's most popular episodes, "Precious Snowflake," shined a spotlight on the anti-free speech "safe space" mentality found on college campuses.  In the show, Mike agrees to give a speech at his daughter Mandy's business school graduation.  There's just one catch: his speech must be checked against the school's official list of "micro-aggressions."  What are those?  "It's the latest liberal attack at free speech," Mike quips.

When Mike reads his speech to Mandy, she flags nearly every phrase as a micro-aggression.  For example, it's against school policy to address an audience as "Ladies and Gentlemen" because "it excludes those who don't identify as either."  Mike is also forbidden to say "America is the land of opportunity," because that would be "implying that everyone has the same opportunities."  Nor can he suggest that "if you live here and work hard, you can succeed," because it "hurts the feelings of those who work hard and don't succeed."

Eventually, Mandy defends her dad's right to tell his personal success story.  In doing so, she exposes the school's anti-free speech policies intended to protect students' feelings at the expense of shutting down critical thinking and civil debate.  Meanwhile, Vanessa surrenders to the inevitable reality that her daughter will face social fallout for merely speaking her mind.  As for Mike, he finds the whole campus safe space thing as amusing as ever.

For conservative-leaning audiences, _Last Man Standing_ didn't seem like a bunch of television elites exclusively pushing pretentious liberal social messaging.  Although Mike's conservative voice was often mitigated by others who didn't agree with him, everyone seemed to share a basic standard of morality and civility that transcended differences.  For six seasons, the show was America's antidote to political correctness in that it offered viewers a fresh look into aspects of American culture that the left has long suppressed on and off screen.

Was _Last Man Standing_ too much for liberal Hollywood to take?  Consider that ABC officially canned LMS shortly before green-lighting a one-year revival of a more progressive _Roseanne_.  This presents a problem.  How does ABC plan to woo back LMS viewers, a conservative-leaning, working-class demographic that came out in droves to support President Trump and his new jobs growth agenda?  This is the very audience who is still boycotting the network for canceling LMS.

Unsurprisingly, in January, Roseanne Barr, also a Trump-supporter, announced that her television character would be pro-Trump, thus creating political tensions within the Conner family.  The news prompted LMS fans to launch an online petition asking ABC to reinstate their beloved show.  After all, it was "Mike Baxter," not "Roseanne Conner," who was first to come out of the conservative closet as a Trump-supporter.

Could the new _Roseanne_ be a clever attempt by executives to subtly pull audiences to the left in a way they could never get away with on LMS?  We'll find out beginning March 27.

As for a _Last Man Standing_ revival, Tim Allen had a message for fans:

The support from all the fans to bring back 'Last Man Standing' is truly overwhelming to me and so appreciated.  I, along with the talented writers, wonderful crew and terrific actors, would definitely entertain the idea of bringing the show back as there is so much gas left in the tank, more to be said, and laughs to be had.

With this, I thought it would be fun to ask LMS fans: _What would you like to see in a _Last Man Standing_ revival?_  Some 300 hopeful viewers promptly responded on Facebook!  Here's a little unedited taste of what they had to say:




*College snowflakes seem to be melting down in larger numbers*
Dan H.: Laraby coming over too Trump because of what he has done for minorities!

Tim B.: It would be funny to have VP Pence tweet re: one of Mike's blogs and have Ed get all bent about whether its PC or not.

Kim M.: I would like to see Eve go into the service, Kyle and Mandy having a baby, and Kristin and Ryan having another kid.

David F.: I think Mike would be able to give the everyman support for pro-American policies as well as honest chagrin at President Trump's more juvenile comments.

Gina H.: Maybe a little more romance between Mike and Vanessa…And when it does come time to end, I want closure.

As for me, an anthropologist who escaped the grips of leftist academia, I would like to see LMS take on "cultural appropriation" – a wave of hardcore P.C. that has swept across college campuses and into K-12 schools, ruining many traditions.  Given the wildly popular "Precious Snowflake" episode, any show exposing the hypocrisy of cultural appropriation – for example, during a Baxter Halloween event – would surely be talked about for years to come.

Perhaps, one day, _Last Man Standing_ will return to television.  However, I think Tim Allen said it best: "There is nothing more dangerous right now than a funny, likable conservative character."  The entertainment landscape has been consumed by a culture of intolerance and radical groupthink, a concern voiced by Allen during his interview with Jimmy Kimmel.

I hate to be a skunk at the LMS fan picnic, but Hollywood's contempt for conservative American values is nothing new.  The cancelation of LMS is just another reason so many Americans have tuned out Hollywood, and I suspect there will not be a new antidote any time soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

*Harvard Conference 'of Color' an Exercise in Hating Whitey*
By E. Jeffrey Ludwig
Harvard University's Graduate School of Education held its Annual Alumni of Color Conference earlier this month in Cambridge, Mass. These annual conferences are distinguished by their radical perspective, wherein the USA is depicted as a racist society in need of a complete restructuring.

This year's program had an even more extreme, left-wing theme than those of earlier conferences. The passionate theme this year was "Grappling with Antiquated Systems and Designing Alternatives to Capitalism, Systemic Oppression, and Monolithic Identities." The intent is to eliminate any possibility of accommodation with the status quo. It is clearly an anarchist-communist declaration of war.

Before looking at the three rubrics under which this theme went forward, it might be useful to consider the incredible hypocrisy of this theme being advanced at Harvard University. These people are seeking an alternative to capitalism. However, Harvard University is far and away the most highly endowed of all universities in the USA, with an endowment of over $35 billion. During the year 2015 alone, Harvard alumni giving topped $650 million. The very students, alumni, and professors organizing this conference are the direct beneficiaries of these resources. Capitalism has enabled these endowment funds to flow into the coffers of Harvard, yet the organizers of the conference wish to repudiate capitalism as a model for ongoing progress.

Chapter 1 | Radicalize

Chapter one is rooted in the term 'Radical.' We intentionally chose this word for two purposes. First, when we think of the term 'radical,' the word 'change' automatically comes to mind. In a reductionist era of Trump, radical change and movements are key to our survival as leaders and educators of color. Our second purpose recognizes that 'radical' also refers to the idea that people of color are mathematically 'rooted' in oppression by design[.] ... We won't be able to provide substantive and sustainable alternatives, unless we look these oppressive systems in the face, name them, dissect them, and know exactly how they were designed in order to dismantle them.

The rhetoric of this rubric is pathetic. "Reductionist era" is an empty phrase, since there is no reference as to what is "reduced." We are told that "radical" refers to the mathematical rooting of people of color. One wonders if the writer is referring to square roots, plant roots, or the root of a tooth. The entire paragraph comprises puffed up language. To quote Shakespeare's Macbeth, it is "full of sound and fury, signifying nothing."

But the writer really does not care about language. The writer has an in-your-face mentality ("look these oppressive systems in the face, name them..."). Some people are going to be called to account by this conference, and guess what: if you are white, you might expect to be one of them. Elizabeth Barrett Browning asked, "How do I love thee? Let me count the ways." The conference organizers put the white folk on notice by suggesting, "Let me count the ways you oppress me."

Chapter Two | Reimagine:



https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/mass_hysteria_and_the_antigun_marches.html

Chapter Two is entitled 'Reimagine,' inspired by our nation's desperate need for 'radical imagination.' Radical imagination is the ability to re-imagine the world, life, and social institutions not as they are but as they could and should be[.] ... This chapter is about drawing on the past, telling different stories from different perspectives about how the world came to be the way it is, remembering the power and importance of yesterday's struggles and honoring the way they live on in the present.

Again, the reader is struck by the sophomoric language of this rubric. The writer believes that its language is soaring, but like a glider that fails to catch the wind, it comes crashing down by the weight of its humdrum prose. In the first part, imagination is linked abstractly to radicalization. Imagine a world run by haters like the ones who organized this conference – people who will steal your hard-earned cash and give it to a person of color and laugh in your face. I can see their grinning faces saying, "I have a Harvard degree – haha, haha – and I'm taking your unimaginative dollar bills and your unimaginative job and your unimaginative vote and putting them all in the shredder. From now on, you're old news. And if you don't like it, then go get some Imagination." You see, dear reader, the "I" in imagination stands for the ego, and this pure, ahistorical ego fails to appreciate stuff like "natural rights" (of every individual), freedom (my responsibility in a universe of choices), and equality (a person not "of color" has just as much justification to live his or her life as a person of color).

Chapter 3 | Reconstruct

Our final chapter of this conference dives into 'Reconstruction.' The idea to recreate is the perfect coalescence after defining and rethinking how to approach these antiquated systems of oppression. To reconstruct is to take the planning done from day 1-2 and build something tangible and actionable, a prototype idea ready to permeate our respective communities[.] ... The US is already entrenched in a complicit nightmare for people of color and marginalized communities. 'Reconstruct' is a commitment to staying woke, or rather, staying awake through the praxis of action.

The author of this paragraph catches his misuse of the words "to staying woke" by saying "or rather, staying awake" but fails to edit out "to staying woke." He wants the reader to know that despite his affiliation with Harvard, he is still a citizen of the street. Correct English is all part of that "white privilege" that is so oppressive and to be despised. Further, the vapid prose throughout the rubrics continues with reference "to take the planning done from day 1-2 and build something ... actionable[.]" The reader must ask, "What planning?" There was no mention of planning, but only of destroying oppression and the economic system, and then of imagining something into existence.

Planning? That is an archaic concept introduced by the oppressors who seek, through their plans, to mislead their people into such horrible concepts as K-12 education; cures and therapies for heart problems and cancer; social security; a minimum wage for the unskilled; freedom to look for one's own dwelling, business start-up, or job; promotion at regular intervals for the committed and skilled employees; pensions; highways with the wonderful opportunities to travel and live where one pleases; and engaging with others to worship God in spirit and truth. Planning? Is that not a favorite term of white, European civilization? Harvard thinks it is better to imagine, dream, and to drive the oppressors into the sea rather than get involved with the uptight white world of planning. Planning is for the sycophants among the oppressed peoples, not for the macho in-your-face fighters against oppression.

From the above summary, we can see that this conference just past was another splenetic exercise in railing against the so-called oppressors who are white and capitalistic. The tone of the rubrics describing the conference is more vitriolic and more sophomoric than in previous conferences. The language used represents the dumbing down of Harvard at the same time as the social justice warriors intensify their shrill rhetoric.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

College snowflakes seem to be melting down in larger numbers
MARCH 25, 2018
In tandem with the rising politicization of schools and colleges, the number of college students with serious mental health problems is rapidly growin...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/college_snowflakes_seem_to_be_melting_down_in_larger_numbers.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Harvard Conference 'of Color' an Exercise in Hating Whitey*
> By E. Jeffrey Ludwig
> Harvard University's Graduate School of Education held its Annual Alumni of Color Conference earlier this month in Cambridge, Mass. These annual conferences are distinguished by their radical perspective, wherein the USA is depicted as a racist society in need of a complete restructuring.
> 
> ...


Funny they chose March Madness to hold their Annual Color Conference as the NCAA holds an annual color conference of its own without knowing it


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funny they chose March Madness to hold their Annual Color Conference as the NCAA holds an annual color conference of its own without knowing it


Crazy Town.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Crazy Town.


For being Harvard folks, they sure are oblivious to the success of colored people.  Hell, look at me!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> For being Harvard folks, they sure are oblivious to the success of colored people.  Hell, look at me!!


You are colored?
I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

*California’s Prop. 47 Revolution: How it’s changed the state*






Los Angeles County Sheriff Jim McDonnell during a press conference at Sherman Block Sheriff's Headquarters Building on January 14 in Monterey Park. (Los Angeles Times)




A year ago, California voters adopted Proposition 47, changing drug possession and five other non-violent felonies into misdemeanors. Backlash began almost immediately, with critics arguing that the change in law is directly responsible for recent increases in crime, and defenders asserting that police, prosecutors, courts and others in the criminal justice system have been unwilling to bring their practices up to date to implement the new law.

The Times’ opinion page is examining how Proposition 47 has changed California. We’re looking at whether it has lived up to its promise, and we want to know what police, courts and politicians need to do to make sure the change in law has the most positive effect on the largest number of people. We also want to know what they need to do to prevent unintended and unwanted consequences, such as higher crime.

*So what’s the controversy?Read more*
Police and prosecutors say Proposition 47 is responsible for recent increases in crime across California. Advocates argue police have stubbornly failed to adjust their practices to cooperate with its intent.

*Why is law enforcement upset?Read more*
Prosecutors say Proposition 47 took away their “felony hammer.” No longer can they hang the threat of significant prison time over drug users, to scare them into treatment. But is this “hammer” really necessary to deal with drug offenders?






A sheriff's captain peers into the 4400 module inside L.A. County's Men's Central Jail on Aug. 8, 2014. (Los Angeles Times)

*What happens to the inmates who have been released?Read more*
In short: not enough. Special funds for drug rehabilitation and re-entry services won't be released until next year. So many of these former inmates are on their own.



*What about drug courts?Read more*
Drug court participation is dropping in California because of Proposition 47 because eligibility for many drug courts requires a felony conviction. Have we inadvertently removed a means of helping addicts get clean?

*Are police handcuffed in dealing with career criminals?Read more*
Just because they no longer have the "hammer" at their disposal doesn't mean police can't make misdemeanor arrests. The bigger question is, why aren't they doing so?

*Are any officials in California handling Prop. 47 well?Read more*
Not many. But, thankfully, Los Angeles City Atty. Mike Feuer seems to be up to the challenge.






A drug court in Pasadena on Oct. 27. Since the passage of Proposition. 47, participation in drug courts has dropped off in L.A. County. (Los Angeles Times)

*So were California voters duped by Prop. 47?*

The answer, of course, depends on whom you ask. San Francisco district attorney George Gascón says the law needs a chance, but that preliminary results look good.

The 4,402 people released from prison under Proposition 47 are saving California more than $770,000 a day. There are also more than 35,000 Californians who have asked the courts to change their old felonies to misdemeanors, and an additional 123,087 people who have petitioned the courts to alter their current sentences.

Before Proposition 47, people convicted of a felony for possessing drugs for personal use often found themselves housed with more hardened offenders. They were inevitably released without having the root cause of their addiction or mental illness addressed. What’s worse, their felony convictions would often preclude them from finding work, as employers are 50% less likely to respond to applicants with records.

Read more
Assn. of Deputy District Attys. President Marc Debbaudt, on the other hand, argues that Proposition 47 is responsible for the rise in crime across California.

The justice system lost all leverage to mandate rehabilitative drug programs. There is no incentive for an offender to accept a court-ordered 18-month to two-year intensive treatment program when the maximum consequence for a drug conviction is a six-month term in county jail. In many cases the jail sentence means only a few days, or even just hours, in custody because the jails have to make room for the felons sent from state prison under that other great reform called realignment. The treatment program rolls are down 60% in L.A. County, and addicted offenders are not getting the treatment they desperately need.

Read more


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are colored?
> I hadn't noticed.


Mixed plate brah.  Extra gravy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Harvard Conference 'of Color' an Exercise in Hating Whitey*
> By E. Jeffrey Ludwig
> Harvard University's Graduate School of Education held its Annual Alumni of Color Conference earlier this month in Cambridge, Mass. These annual conferences are distinguished by their radical perspective, wherein the USA is depicted as a racist society in need of a complete restructuring.
> 
> ...


*Race Relations Are Improved by Free Markets, Not Collectivist Politics*
Markets make friends where politics creates enemies.


*by Richard M. Ebeling
*
Government Policies Have Hindered Improvement in Race Relations

So why hasn’t the market succeeded more effectively and fully in improving the lot of those who are the descendants of slaves in America? To a great degree, I would argue it has been caused by the political power of special interest groups and economic policies introduced by government. In the nineteenth and through much of the twentieth centuries, white labor unions were notorious, in many instances, in using their strike threat power to exclude members of the black community from entering various segments of, especially, the skilled labor market.

At the same time, minimum wage laws have also worked to price many unskilled minority workers out of the labor market. It has legally prevented a member of a racial minority from making himself more attractive to a potential employer by offering himself at a wage (marginally) lower than, say, a white worker. This has limited the ability for market incentives to undermine and reduce racial discrimination in the marketplace over time.

Having been driven out of potential labor market opportunities due to minimum wage laws, government regulations of business have also often made it too costly for low income and relatively unskilled members of the black community to start their own private enterprises. As consequence, it has made enterprise and employment in illegal black markets more attractive in some minority communities. Locked away in government-subsidized housing and dependent on government welfare payments and in-kind benefits, dealing in the illegal drug market has seemed to too many as a way to escape from poverty through the making of “easy money.” It has also resulted in a disproportionately high incarceration rate among young black men, who then have prison records that add to the difficulty of later finding their way into a better economic life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mixed plate brah.  Extra gravy.


You know this could change my opion of you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mixed plate brah.  Extra gravy.


Got my 23 'n me results back and it said Im 150% 'Merican.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> For being Harvard folks, they sure are oblivious to the success of colored people.  Hell, look at me!!


We all have our own barometers to what is success and what is not. I'm sure you have come along way from being exiled from the islands.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all have our own barometers to what is success and what is not. I'm sure you have come along way from being exiled from the islands.


I left to serve those that despise capitalism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know this could change my opion of you.


Easy pal. Iʻm not mahu.  Did I read you wrong?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Got my 23 'n me results back and it said Im 150% 'Merican.


Thatʻs a lot of potatoes!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Easy pal. Iʻm not mahu.  Did I read you wrong?


No, just checkin the people on my jerky list.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs a lot of potatoes!!


That would be Irish . . . apparently the plumber is a distant relative of Elizabeth Warrens, she's only has a trace.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That would be Irish . . . apparently the plumber is a distant relative of Elizabeth Warrens, she's only has a trace.


Troll


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs a lot of potatoes!!


I was thinking 200 to 275%, but 150% aint bad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That would be Irish . . . apparently the plumber is a distant relative of Elizabeth Warrens, she's only has a trace.


I'll bet I have more American Indian blood than she does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll bet I have more American Indian blood than she does.


Hapa


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hapa


Heinz 57. 
Murica.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Heinz 57.
> Murica.


Exactly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes, Yes, 
Let's keep taking the world's problems and make them our own.

Give us your tired, poor, your huddled masses, just as long as you want to be an American, if not, get and keep the fuck out.

Parents burned teen daughter with hot oil, beat her with broomsticks for refusing arranged marriage
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/25/parents-burned-teen-daughter-with-hot-oil-beat-her-with-broomsticks-for-refusing-arranged-marriage/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjggp7I4IjaAhUp9YMKHVZmCeoQqUMINTAF&usg=AOvVaw1h8UfGEa57iWs5Vma9zuTn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Sweden Votes to Stop Recognizing Child Marriage…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Who needs a wall?

*GRAPHIC — Family of Four Killed in Crossfire During Mexican Border City Battle*






Breitbart Texas / Cartel Chronicles
by Cartel Chronicles26 Mar 2018113

26 Mar, 2018 26 Mar, 2018
*NUEVO LAREDO, Tamaulipas — A family of four, including two young girls, died after getting caught in the crossfire of a fierce battle as cartel gunmen tried to ambush a Mexican Marine convoy. The incident also led to one marine dying with 12 others seriously injured. Authorities managed to kill four attackers. *
The dramatic spike in violence is tied to an effort to capture Juan Gerardo “El Huevo” Treviño Chavez, the current leader of the Cartel Del Noreste (CDN) faction of Los Zetas operating in Nuevo Laredo, Mexican law enforcement sources revealed to Breitbart Texas. Nuevo Laredo is immediately south of Laredo, Texas. The violence on the Mexican side began when a convoy of marines tried to carry out a series of operations in the area. 


A family of four driving home along the highway that connects Nuevo Laredo with Piedras Negras, Coahuila, unknowingly drove into one of the cartel ambushes.



The bullets ripped through the bodies of 4-year-old Kenia Azul Rojas Ruiz, who died in her mother’s arms and her sister, 6-year-old Chelsea Abril Rojas Ruiz, in the backseat of the family’s car.




In the front part of the vehicle, the girl’s parents, 25-year-old Efrain Rojas Santos and 28-year-old Nellely Aide Ruiz Martinez, also died from multiple gunshot wounds. 



According to information released by the Mexican Navy, military personnel fought off three separate ambushes that led to the death of one of their members and 12 others were seriously injured. 

The first ambush took place along the streets of Nuevo Laredo when a team of gunmen attacked a convoy of marines.

A second convoy deployed from their base of operations to help the first under attack when they, too, were ambushed. According to the Mexican Navy, the second convoy came under fire less than half a mile from their base. In that attack, six troops were injured and eventually one died. 


The third ambush occurred when a third group rushed to aid the other two teams. Military personnel deployed a helicopter that helped provide air support to the troops on the ground as they fought off the attack. In the third ambush, authorities managed to kill three cartel gunmen but the fighting led to three more servicemen sustaining serious injuries. 

In recent weeks, CDN gunmen used cloned military uniforms to carry out kidnappings and executions to divert blame toward Mexican authorities. Those gunmen, outfitted with their own version of the Mexican Navy uniform, were the hitmen who tried to ambush the troops carrying out security operations.


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Pay attention nutters!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1165364126873220


----------



## xav10 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who needs a wall?
> 
> *GRAPHIC — Family of Four Killed in Crossfire During Mexican Border City Battle*
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, thanks for sharing gruesome murder images of a Mexican drug war slaughter! Between the gore fest and all your transgender stuff, seems like you’re having a bright and sunny day!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Pay attention nutters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you’re just complicating shit. They want emotional responses about how the “different” people (trannies, Muslims, etc.) are ruining everything. That gets their media stars $$$.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, thanks for sharing gruesome murder images of a Mexican drug war slaughter! Between the gore fest and all your transgender stuff, seems like you’re having a bright and sunny day!


Just showing you people what our country will be looking like.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just showing you people what our country will be looking like.


Are you Trumpies planning a cleansing? Liberals shouldn't make the same mistake the Jews did.


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you Trumpies planning a cleansing? Liberals shouldn't make the same mistake the Jews did.


Some are...

https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2018/03/12/why-democrats-would-lose-the-second-civil-war-too-n2459833


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you Trumpies planning a cleansing? Liberals shouldn't make the same mistake the Jews did.


The Jews learned..they built a wall...


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Jews learned..they built a wall...


They're surrounded by people who want them dead, not people who want to mow their lawns...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> They're surrounded by people who want them dead, not people who want to mow their lawns...


I will mow my own lawn, thank you very much.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> They're surrounded by people who want them dead, not people who want to mow their lawns...


BORDER SECURITY
Not everybody wants them dead and not everyone wants to mow your lawn....


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, thanks for sharing gruesome murder images of a Mexican drug war slaughter! Between the gore fest and all your transgender stuff, seems like you’re having a bright and sunny day!












*And these joyous individuals are not even representative of " Mexico ".*

*Savadorans who founded it in ......wait for it....wait for it......*

*Los Angeles, California United States.*

*Exported back to El Salvador, Guatemala and other central American areas.*

*We need the Wall to STOP/SLOW DOWN these type of individuals from importing*
*drugs into the United States !*

*" A Country without borders is not a Country. "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

I wonder why?

Largest increase in TB cases in NYC in quarter century...
https://nypost.com/2018/03/26/nyc-tuberculosis-cases-soar-seeing-largest-increase-in-26-years/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone want to fathom a guess as to what type of person is responsible?

*Paris Murder Shock: Holocaust Survivor Stabbed 11 Times, Set on Fire*

An 85-year-old woman, who survived the World War Two roundup of Jews by the Vichy regime, was found dead in her apartment after a fire broke out and had been stabbed eleven times in what investigators are now labelling an anti-Semitic attack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone want to fathom a guess as to what type of person is responsible?

Deported Asylum Seeker Illegally Returned to U.K., Raped Teen


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

*U.S. Citizenship Question Back on Census*
by John Binder
7008 Comments


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who needs a wall?
> 
> *GRAPHIC — Family of Four Killed in Crossfire During Mexican Border City Battle*
> 
> ...


Arent "assault weapons" banned in Mexico?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Arent "assault weapons" banned in Mexico?


Just for the law abiding.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

BIBI HOSPITALIZED


----------



## Booter (Mar 27, 2018)

Five murders across US linked to neo-Nazi group





A Charles Manson-obsessed neo-Nazi group has been linked to five killings in the US in less than a year, according to a new report.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Five murders across US linked to neo-Nazi group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


January isn't new, but fry them if they are guilty. I will pull the switch myself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

BREAKING: County In California Votes To Join Trump Lawsuit Against State’s Sanctuary Law


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> January isn't new, but fry them if they are guilty. I will pull the switch myself.


So the point at which you disown nazis is if they are guilty of horrendous mass murders, got it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the point at which you disown nazis is if they are guilty of horrendous mass murders, got it.


Yes, that is exactly what I said.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the point at which you disown nazis is if they are guilty of horrendous mass murders, got it.



*No one on this Forum endorsed/supported Nazis.......*

*Grow the fuck up Rat.*

*And while your working at that, suck on this and be quiet.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I said.


He don't read to good eh?  His all or nothing mentality gets in the way


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He don't read to good eh?  His all or nothing mentality gets in the way


You can't see it because you chose to look the other way . . . maybe they'll like you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the point at which you disown nazis is if they are guilty of horrendous mass murders, got it.


You don't got shit...you're an idiot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the point at which you disown nazis is if they are guilty of horrendous mass murders, got it.


What an absolute idiot... even for a drunken rat that is moronic. This is one of the things wrong with this country. People like this guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He don't read to good eh?  His all or nothing mentality gets in the way


More nothing, don't you think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't see it because you chose to look the other way . . . maybe they'll like you.


You aren't having a very good day are you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Sweden: Deadly Violence at Highest Level Since Records Began
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/03/28/sweden-deadly-violence-at-highest-level-since-records-began/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwif7-K27I7aAhWr5YMKHdNoBZ4QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2DU70dpc1I2RHzQtDSrnQS&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Democrats: Hunting is wrong, but abortion is A-Okay | News | LifeSite
https://www.lifesitenews.com › news › de...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/democrats-hunting-is-wrong-but-abortion-is-a-okay&ved=2ahUKEwiIhai5947aAhVI2IMKHW53AL4QFjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0pD7kaGZK9hd0APLOznZaY



https://twitter.com/MedvedSHOW/status/976359189726441473

New poll from #Economist says stunning 82% of Democrats think "hunting for sport" is morally wrong,but only 38% say same about abortion. If you're moved by respect for all living things, isn't an unborn baby a living thing? Doesn't it have the intrinsic worth of a deer or a duck?

12:25 AM - Mar 21


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

WTAF?! Ben Shapiro NUKED PP so badly for suggesting pro-abort Disney princesses they deleted their tweet
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/03/27/wtaf-ben-shapiro-nuked-pp-so-badly-for-suggesting-pro-abort-disney-princesses-they-deleted-their-tweet/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwivvqqi-Y7aAhUi8IMKHSmyAm4QqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw0vBa43i4ZvXtSQSrNdDoQV


----------



## xav10 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2245
> WTAF?! Ben Shapiro NUKED PP so badly for suggesting pro-abort Disney princesses they deleted their tweet
> 20 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/03/27/wtaf-ben-shapiro-nuked-pp-so-badly-for-suggesting-pro-abort-disney-princesses-they-deleted-their-tweet/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwivvqqi-Y7aAhUi8IMKHSmyAm4QqUMIQDAI&usg=AOvVaw0vBa43i4ZvXtSQSrNdDoQV
> View attachment 2244


You mean one PP affiliate in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean one PP affiliate in Pennsylvania.


How many do you need? We're they the ones selling dead baby parts too?
Wise up, fake attorney.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't see it because you chose to look the other way . . . maybe they'll like you.


Don't confuse me with the guy that chose to look the other way in 2012 when warned about the Russians.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many do you need? We're they the ones selling dead baby parts too?
> Wise up, fake attorney.


Not only that. That particular tweeter from the Keystone PA chapter of PP actually sells dead baby parts to be grafted onto future transsexual members of MS-13 so they can get legal immigration status for being sort of “born” here. America the Besutiful!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean one PP affiliate in Pennsylvania.


In Guinness Veritas@SocrateezNutz
https://twitter.com/SocrateezNutz/status/978649650365390848
Replying to @PPKeystone

We need a Disney princess who has children and is happily married to their father
We need a Disney princess who is a gun owner
We need a Disney princess who is Christian
We need a Disney princess who works for a living
We need a Disney princess who immigrated here legally

8:07 AM - Mar 27, 2018


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not only that. That particular tweeter from the Keystone PA chapter of PP actually sells dead baby parts to be grafted onto future transsexual members of MS-13 so they can get legal immigration status for being sort of “born” here. America the Besutiful!


How much do they sell the dead baby parts to "future transsexual members of MS-13 so they can get legal immigration status for being sort of “born” here for?  That may mean less money for guns, tattoos, beer, human trafficking, food, clothing, rent, bail, legal fees, lobbying fees etc.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

*In response to California sanctuary law, Orange County Sheriff makes public inmates’ release dates*

The Orange County Sheriff’s Department, whose leadership opposes the new California sanctuary law that limits cooperation with federal immigration officials, announced Monday that it is now providing public information on when inmates are released from custody.

As of Monday, March 26, an existing “Who’s in Jail” online database includes the date and time of inmates’ release – a move agency officials say will enhance communication with its law enforcement partners.

The release date information applies to all inmates, not just those who are suspected of being in the country illegally.  But the goal is to assist agents with the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement, or ICE.

“This is in response to SB-54 limiting our ability to communicate with federal authorities and our concern that criminals are being released to the street when there’s another avenue to safeguard the community by handing them over (to ICE for potential deportation),” Orange County Undersheriff Don Barnes said.

entire article:
https://www.ocregister.com/2018/03/26/in-response-to-california-sanctuary-law-orange-county-sheriff-makes-public-inmates-release-dates/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *In response to California sanctuary law, Orange County Sheriff makes public inmates’ release dates*
> 
> The Orange County Sheriff’s Department, whose leadership opposes the new California sanctuary law that limits cooperation with federal immigration officials, announced Monday that it is now providing public information on when inmates are released from custody.
> 
> ...


Be nice for us tax payers to be made aware of releases.  Freedom of Information Act sounds about right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrats: Hunting is wrong, but abortion is A-Okay | News | LifeSite
> https://www.lifesitenews.com › news › de...
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/democrats-hunting-is-wrong-but-abortion-is-a-okay&ved=2ahUKEwiIhai5947aAhVI2IMKHW53AL4QFjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0pD7kaGZK9hd0APLOznZaY
> 
> ...


*Chef Butchers Deer Leg in Front of Horrified Animal Rights Activists...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

*Looks like obamas friends are having a little trouble these days.*
AMAZON FACES TRUMP WRATH
_SHARES PLUNGE 7%_
*MUSKY: TESLA shares plunge after MOODY'S downgrades credit...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

This Iz CNN




* 
*
*CNN to host townhall with Comey...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This Iz CNN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So noble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

There is hope for some our friends in here after all,
_*Headless chicken has survived for nine days...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

The feel good story of the day,


 
Video





   Investigators Seeking Public’s Assistance in a Vicious Assault (YouTube/Peel Regional Police) 
*Man Who Mercilessly Beat Autistic Man Shows Up To Court Covered In Bruises [VIDEO]*






Tim Pearce
Energy Reporter




Parmvir Singh Chahil, caught on video allegedly punching and kicking an autistic man, showed up in court Monday bruised from beatings he took in jail, the Toronto Sun reports.

“He got his butt kicked inside [Maplehurst jail] over the weekend,” a Canada Corrections insider told the Sun. “Maplehurst inmates read the papers and watch TV, too.”

Chalil entered the courtroom in Ontario covered as much as possible to hide his body from reporters and cameras. He tried to keep his head down but could not hide the bruises and cuts on his face and his swollen right ear.






Chalil’s attorney mentioned the incident to the judge, saying “[look] at my client’s physical condition.” Chalil is charged with one count of aggravated assault.

Three men, who are thought to be Chalil, Ronjot Singh Dhami and one other yet to be identified, allegedly committed an “unprovoked” attack on a man with autism at bus station in Mississauga, Canada. The victim was taking off a pair of roller skates when three men attacked him with kicks and punches that broke the victim’s nose, CP24 News reports.

Police released a video of the attack.




_Follow Tim Pearce on Twitter_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't confuse me with the guy that chose to look the other way in 2012 when warned about the Russians.


"All or Nothing" once again I see . . . "chose to look the other way"? Anyone being honest would admit that ISIS was the major threat at that time . . . did Russia ramp things up later, yes. So why is our current POTUS such an apologist and denier of Putin's moves?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "All or Nothing" once again I see . . . "chose to look the other way"? Anyone being honest would admit that ISIS was the major threat at that time . . . did Russia ramp things up later, yes. So why is our current POTUS such an apologist and denier of Putin's moves?


Heʻs not.  Didnʻt a bunch of Ramiusʻs just get sent home?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Heʻs not.  Didnʻt a bunch of Ramiusʻs just get sent home?


?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Heʻs not.  Didnʻt a bunch of Ramiusʻs just get sent home?


I know Ramius.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ?


Russian Embassy workers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know Ramius.


“Youʻre just an analyst”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Russian Embassy workers


You sure know all the cute little slang terms, I'm sure you are proud of that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Youʻre just an analyst”


You par ruskie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure know all the cute little slang terms, I'm sure you are proud of that.


It's not much fun when everything has to be stopped so the union boy can have things explained.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You par ruskie.


лишь малость


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure know all the cute little slang terms, I'm sure you are proud of that.


Why would I be proud of knowing what you donʻt?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would I be proud of knowing what you donʻt?


Just shows you spend a lot more time online than I.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's not much fun when everything has to be stopped so the union boy can have things explained.


Can you show another example?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Russian Embassy workers


Not what google says?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "All or Nothing" once again I see . . . "chose to look the other way"? Anyone being honest would admit that ISIS was the major threat at that time . . . did Russia ramp things up later, yes. So why is our current POTUS such an apologist and denier of Putin's moves?


Busy removing all doubt.......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can you show another example?


No, I'm trying to cut down my online time so I can get down to your level.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not what google says?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Busy removing all doubt.......


Removing? That ship sailed a long time ago..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just shows you spend a lot more time online than I.


Your long winded post say otherwise.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can you show another example?


Okay, that was freakin' funny


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not what google says?


"Just shows you spend a lot more time online than I"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Just shows you spend a lot more time online than I"


So it was just covfefe on your part?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it was just covfefe on your part?


I've forgotten what that means.  Which means "...you spend a lot more time online than I"  And that wasn't hard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

‘LMAO’! Get a load of Susan Rice’s newest gig
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/03/28/lmao-get-a-load-of-susan-rices-newest-gig/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwja2tKLtZHaAhVk64MKHU_YCXMQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw2FBBvh1FmURiGb5QFcxtgn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I've forgotten what that means.  Which means "...you spend a lot more time online than I"  And that wasn't hard.


There's your intentional (or is it?) ignorance once again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

*First-ever NFL MALE cheerleaders...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

*I thought this never happens?*





Crystal Mason was sentenced to five years by a judge for illegally voting in 2016. Mason is a convicted felon who told the court that she did not know the law prohibited her from voting until she served all of her sentence, including federal supervised release. Crystal Mason Courtesy
Crystal Mason was sentenced to five years by a judge for illegally voting in 2016. Mason is a convicted felon who told the court that she did not know the law prohibited her from voting until she served all of her sentence, including federal supervised release. Crystal Mason Courtesy                                                     

By Mitch Mitchell


March 28, 2018 08:50 PM

Updated 12 hours ago

FORT WORTH
A judge sentenced a Rendon woman to five years in prison Wednesday for voting illegally in the 2016 presidential election while she was on supervised release from a 2011 fraud conviction.

Crystal Mason, 43, waived her right to a jury trial and chose to have state District Judge Ruben Gonzalez assess her sentence.

J. Warren St. John, her defense attorney, said after the verdict was rendered that an appeal had already been filed and that he is hopeful his client will soon be released on bond.

"I find it amazing that the government feels she made this up," St. John told the court. "She was never told that she couldn't vote, and she voted in good faith. Why would she risk going back to prison for something that is not going to change her life?"

During her testimony, Mason — who served just shy of three years in federal prison — told the court that she was assigned a provisional ballot after she arrived at her usual polling place and discovered that her name was not on the voter roll.


Gonzalez, who questioned Mason during her testimony, asked why she did not thoroughly read the documents she was given at the time.

The form you are required to sign to get the provisional ballot is called an affidavit, Gonzales told Mason. "There's a legal connotation to that, right?" Gonzales asked.

Mason responded that she was never told by the federal court, her supervision officer, the election workers or U.S. District Judge John McBryde, the sentencing judge in her fraud case, that she would not be able to vote in elections until she finished serving out her sentence, supervised release included. She also said she did not carefully read the form because an election official was helping her.

During cross-examination by Tarrant County prosecutor Matt Smid, Mason was reminded that she had jeopardized her freedom in the past by violating federal tax laws.

Sacrificing her freedom to vote was not something that she would knowingly do, Mason told Gonzales.


"I inflated returns," Mason said. "I was trying to get more money back for my clients. I admitted that. I owned up to that. I took accountability for that. I would never do that again. I was happy enough to come home and see my daughter graduate. My son is about to graduate. Why would I jeopardize that? Not to vote. ... I didn't even want to go vote."

Mason was taken to jail after the conclusion of her trial on Wednesday as a chorus of small children leaving the courtroom waved and said, "Bye-bye Big Mama."

*Improper tax refunds*
Mason, who was known as Crystal Mason-Hobbs at the time, pleaded guilty to fraud in 2011. As part of her plea agreement, she was ordered to pay $4.2 million in restitution, according to court documents.

The fraud charged stemmed from a tax preparation business Mason and her ex-husband Sanford Taylor Hobbs III owned and operated in Everman in which they submitted inflated tax refunds to the Internal Revenue Service on behalf of clients.         
 *[URL='http://www.star-telegram.com/news/politics-government/state-politics/politex-blog/article164194162.html#storylink=related_inline'][URL='http://www.star-telegram.com/news/politics-government/election/article135748503.html#storylink=related_inline']                            **[/URL]                                                         *[/URL]

Mason later divorced her husband, who received a similar sentence after he also pleaded guilty. Mason testified Wednesday that she has remade herself since her release from prison, including getting a degree in a new field and getting a new job.

She had gone to vote at her mother's insistence and brought her driver's license with her as identification, according to her testimony. When poll workers could not find her name on their list of registered voters, Mason said she obtained a provisional ballot and was coached through the process by a worker.

Mason testified that she did not remember the form saying anything about people on supervised release being prohibited from voting.

To register to vote in Texas, a person must be 18 and a U.S. citizen and cannot be a convicted felon or have been declared mentally incapacitated by a court. In Texas, convicted felons can have their voting privileges restored after fully completing their sentence.

The Tarrant County case of Rosa Maria Ortega, a 37-year-old Grand Prairie mother of four who had a green card, drew national attention. Convicted of voting illegally, she received a sentence of eight years in prison for voting in the 2012 general election and the 2014 Republican primary runoff.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *First-ever NFL MALE cheerleaders...*


I wonder what Deacon Jones and Jack Youngblood would say.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wonder what Deacon Jones and Jack Youngblood would say.


Not sure they had cheerleaders when Deacon played for the Rams. It’s only since mid-70’s or so that pros had cheerleaders. I loved me some Raiders cheerleaders in the 80s...literally. Saw Fred Dreier in the doctor’s office the other day.
Never was a fan of the male “yell leaders” myself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

* 
*
*Jorge Ramos Eyeing Return to Mexico...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

POPE DECLARES NO HELL?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Not sure they had cheerleaders when Deacon played for the Rams. It’s only since mid-70’s or so that pros had cheerleaders. I loved me some Raiders cheerleaders in the 80s...literally. Saw Fred Dreier in the doctor’s office the other day.
> Never was a fan of the male “yell leaders” myself.


Not sure who Fred Dreier is but Fred Dryer played for the Rams. But it sounds like you're a Raiders fan so I guess I understand you not knowing who Hunter is.


----------



## Booter (Mar 29, 2018)

Male cheerleading worked out pretty well for this guy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)

Booter said:


> Male cheerleading worked out pretty well for this guy.


Looks like we agree on this one, bootsy.
Effeminate male cheerleaders are just another cry for help from the once great, NFL.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Not sure who Fred Dreier is but Fred Dryer played for the Rams. But it sounds like you're a Raiders fan so I guess I understand you not knowing who Hunter is.


Yup I misspelled it. Where was the talk of “Hunter” that I missed? Always hated the Raiders. Their cheerleaders were great while they were here though. I knew a couple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yup I misspelled it. Where was the talk of “Hunter” that I missed? Always hated the Raiders. Their cheerleaders were great while they were here though. I knew a couple.


I must have convinced them you were a rich attorney.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

*Extreme vetting: State Dept. to demand tourists' social media history...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yup I misspelled it. Where was the talk of “Hunter” that I missed? Always hated the Raiders. Their cheerleaders were great while they were here though. I knew a couple.


Seriously? Fred Dryer. Hunter. You need me to explain that? Not that ever watched the show but I knew who Hunter was played by.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your intentional (or is it?) ignorance once again.


covfefe just didnʻt stick with me.  How ʻbout you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wonder what Deacon Jones and Jack Youngblood would say.


“Lucky buggahs”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Lucky buggahs”


What was that movie where the guys went to the cheer camp?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Lucky buggahs”


Yes, they get an up front view of the players.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

ICE Arrests 89 Criminal Illegal Immigrants in Texas-Oklahoma Sweep177

Illegal Alien Who Made Bomb Threat Indicted for Possessing Gun


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *Jorge Ramos Eyeing Return to Mexico...*



*Has anyone started a " Go Fund Me Page " to expedite the process before he changes *
*his mind.......Hell, we might even throw in a couple of months rent in a " Hostile " Motel.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

*Disney Princess Rips Planned Parenthood: ‘Abortion Doesn’t Empower’ Women*







Deanna Falchook
by Dr. Susan Berry29 Mar 2018379

29 Mar, 2018 29 Mar, 2018
*A former Disney World princess who had an abortion condemns the recent controversial Planned Parenthood tweet calling for a “Disney princess who’s had an abortion,” by slamming the feminist narrative that abortion “empowers” women.*
Writing at Medium, Deanna Falchook refers to the now deleted message tweeted

*There was no pressure from the company or management to abort my baby. I didn’t tell them. But I made a decision on my own that I quickly lived to regret.*

*In the immediate days following my abortion, I struggled deeply. I continued to sing songs in front of the castle about dreams coming true, but eventually had to quit my dream job due to my inability to reconcile my decision within myself. I wanted to die.*

*Eventually, I found healing. It was an arduous struggle to navigate my personal grief. But by the grace of God, I am living an amazing life.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What was that movie where the guys went to the cheer camp?


Mad Max?  Where Wez and motorcycle boy were headed to the Raiders cheerleader camp?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously? Fred Dryer. Hunter. You need me to explain that? Not that ever watched the show but I knew who Hunter was played by.


My bad. Yeah, saw it once or twice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

*Illegal Alien Who Made Bomb Threat Indicted for Possessing a Gun*
158 Comments
*ICE Arrests 89 Criminal Illegal Immigrants in Texas-Oklahoma Sweep*
279 Comments
*Phoenix Human Smuggling Bust Detains 30*
6 Comments

*Border Patrol Agents Find Migrants Abandoned in Desert*
118 Comments

*Texas Juror Faints After Viewing Alleged Sex Trafficker’s Video*
14 Comments


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wonder what Deacon Jones and Jack Youngblood would say.


"Who gives a damn" would be my guess.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Who gives a damn" would be my guess.




*Ah.....there's that casual life wasting attitude from a *
*staunch Liberal Gato.....*

*You wear your " New " mark quite well....*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Are you veering away from your all or nothing ways? Good for you!  . . . or are you under the impression the first graph is the correct one?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you veering away from your all or nothing ways? Good for you!  . . . or are you under the impression the first graph is the correct one?


You've turned into espola.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Who are people who use government to control you? Like speed limits ? Or the enforcement of property rights? Control us how? What’s an example? Drug laws?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you veering away from your all or nothing ways? Good for you!  . . . or are you under the impression the first graph is the correct one?


It's not a graph Bozo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who are people who use government to control you? Like speed limits ? Or the enforcement of property rights? Control us how? What’s an example? Drug laws?


...Democrats say election rigged.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 29, 2018)

xav10 said:


> My bad. Yeah, saw it once or twice.


I had a friend that loved that show. To me all I saw was Fred Dreyer trying to act. But I'm sure he was way better then me..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Removing? That ship sailed a long time ago..


He wants to pound & compound his ignorance....calling him stupid is being kind.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He wants to pound & compound his ignorance....calling him stupid is being kind.


Yea. Rat has become "that" guy. Usually "that" guy has no idea that they are "that" guy. Let's keep it that way. I rather enjoy watching him try to find his way through a maze looking for his cheese. It will be a bummer if he ever figured out that there was never any cheese...


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Who tweeted that to you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You've turned into espola.


If it keeps happening to you with different people it may not be them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's not a graph Bozo.


What is it then oh wise one?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who are people who use government to control you? Like speed limits ? Or the enforcement of property rights? Control us how? What’s an example? Drug laws?


bump


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you veering away from your all or nothing ways? Good for you!  . . . or are you under the impression the first graph is the correct one?


He never was all or nothing.
That was you painting portraits with a crop duster you f'n wanker...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who are people who use government to control you? Like speed limits ? Or the enforcement of property rights? Control us how? What’s an example? Drug laws?


Hey Duck!!!! Does x10 know your posting under his name again?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> bump


..your head?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey Duck!!!! Does x10 know your posting under his name again?


Everything but an example for that stupid nonsense post about government control? Got it. As expected!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is it then oh wise one?


Itʻs a bar chart


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Who are people who use government to control you?


Lobbyist.  Unions.  Russians. The Rich. Russians. Oligarchs.  Russians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

I guess Sarah Palin was right,
*Hawaii lawmakers approve bill to legalize physician-assisted suicide...*

Man she's smoking hot,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Everything but an example for that stupid nonsense post about government control? Got it. As expected!


Agreed, they need to raise the bar to pass the bar.
OBVI.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Who tweeted that to you?


Your mom


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your mom


As usual, you would rather not admit who suckered you in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> As usual, you would rather not admit who suckered you in.


It's as if the plumber and Co. know the are being slimy, disingenuous, spreading lies and propaganda but don't care, it's what they do, they writhe in it.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's as if the plumber and Co. know the are being slimy, disingenuous, spreading lies and propaganda but don't care, it's what they do, they writhe in it.


This one wasn’t slimy it was just nonsense. We don’t hate the rich...that’s fine...but then “we hate people who help the government control us?” WTF is that? These people are so weird, they like saying shot about “freedom” and “government control” and you ask them what they’re talking about and they can never answer. Freaks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This one wasn’t slimy it was just nonsense. We don’t hate the rich...that’s fine...but then “we hate people who help the government control us?” WTF is that? These people are so weird, they like saying shot about “freedom” and “government control” and you ask them what they’re talking about and they can never answer. Freaks.


They heard it on AM nutter radio but can't formulate the evidence, if they were even presented any.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This one wasn’t slimy it was just nonsense. We don’t hate the rich...that’s fine...but then “we hate people who help the government control us?” WTF is that? These people are so weird, they like saying shot about “freedom” and “government control” and you ask them what they’re talking about and they can never answer. Freaks.


Fake News.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


I knew you'd agree with me on that one. Thanks. Does GoBear know what you mean when you say "fake news?" That it's your way of saying, "I hate to admit it, but that's correct."


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess Sarah Palin was right,
> *Hawaii lawmakers approve bill to legalize physician-assisted suicide...*
> 
> Man she's smoking hot,


Wrong again, friend. Other than the Fox News ladies and that attractive dummy Tomi Lahren, the only good looking one is Hope Hicks and she is wayyyy up there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I knew you'd agree with me on that one. Thanks. Does GoBear know what you mean when you say "fake news?" That it's your way of saying, "I hate to admit it, but that's correct."


Bear knows what it means and so do you.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bear knows what it means and so do you.


Good then. You know that I know.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They heard it on AM nutter radio but can't formulate the evidence, if they were even presented any.


That’s right, isn’t it. AM radio has devolved into sports and lunatics. MSM!


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That’s right, isn’t it. AM radio has devolved into sports and lunatics. MSM!


I blame the origin on Jim Rome and whoever let him have a microphone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That’s right, isn’t it. AM radio has devolved into sports and lunatics. MSM!


LSM


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> As usual, you would rather not admit who suckered you in.


He said flat out, it was your mom...Momma Magoo....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's as if the plumber and Co. know the are being slimy, disingenuous, spreading lies and propaganda but don't care, it's what they do, they writhe in it.


Duck shit.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2018)

Fox News’ Laura Ingraham is losing advertisers after mocking a survivor of the Parkland high school shooting during a Twitter feud that erupted between the conservative TV host and David Hogg.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fox News’ Laura Ingraham is losing advertisers after mocking a survivor of the Parkland high school shooting during a Twitter feud that erupted between the conservative TV host and David Hogg.


Who did they lose?  Arby's?  Arby's and all the rest will be back after you Suckers stop looking in that direction and people start boycotting "the Meat".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Who tweeted that to you?


Milton Did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's as if the plumber and Co. know the are being slimy, disingenuous, spreading lies and propaganda but don't care, it's what they do, they writhe in it.


You grown ups crack me up.  Espola spooled you up and out comes your hate and cluelessness.  I thought he liked you.  Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Milton Did.


Everything old is new again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You grown ups crack me up.  Espola spooled you up and out comes your hate and cluelessness.  I thought he liked you.  Now I'm not so sure.


What cracks me up about 'you guys', is that you can never dispute the message you can only attempt to attack the messenger. It has become rather mundane calling you people names as it's a given, you tell us everyday.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What cracks me up about 'you guys', is that you can never dispute the message you can only attempt to attack the messenger. It has become rather mundane calling you people names as it's a given, you tell us everyday.


We always dispute the message and are accused of attacking the messenger because you donʻt like being disputed.  All the while youʻre the one doing the attacking to the point where you even admit that name calling, to the point of being mundane, is all your fragile soul can muster.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You grown ups crack me up.  Espola spooled you up and out comes your hate and cluelessness.  I thought he liked you.  Now I'm not so sure.





Bruddah IZ said:


> We always dispute the message and are accused of attacking the messenger because you donʻt like being disputed.  All the while youʻre the one doing the attacking to the point where you even admit that name calling, to the point of being mundane, is all your fragile soul can muster.


 . . . ? Like Trump to Stormy, you haven't said a word.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . ? Like Trump to Stormy, you haven't said a word.


Dems say QE fixed irony alert Venezuela. LOL!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . ? Like Trump to Stormy, you haven't said a word.


Your adolescence is showing again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Dems say QE fixed irony alert Venezuela. LOL!


Like a steel trap.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your adolescence is showing again.


You have a tough time trying to be original and honest . . . of course you would have to be honest with yourself first.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have a tough time trying to be original and honest . . . of course you would have to be honest with yourself first.


And again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . ? Like Trump to Stormy, you haven't said a word.


Who gives a flying rats ass about a business transaction between two consenting adults?
I assume you know what consenting means.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

At Politico Jeff Greenfield writes about “The Hollywood Hit Movie That Urged FDR to Become a Fascist.” The movie was “Gabriel Over the White House” in 1933 and, Greenfield writes, “it was designed as a clear message to President Franklin Delano Roosevelt that he might need to embrace dictatorial powers to solve the crisis of the Great Depression.” Greenfield assures us that FDR did not become a dictator, but he notes that “the impulse toward strongman rule” often stems from a sense of populist grievance, along with the scapegoating of “subversive enemies undermining the nation.” Depending on the time and the strongman, those subversive enemies can be Jews, capitalists, Wall Street, the 1 percent, the homosexuals, or in some countries the Americans.

Gene Healy wrote about “Gabriel” 10 years ago in _The Cult of the Presidency_ and in this column in 2012:

…many of us still believe in authoritarian powers for the president.

In a November 2011 column, the _Washington Post_’s Dana Milbank offered “A Machiavellian model for Obama” in Jack Kennedy’s “kneecapping” and “mob-style threats” against steel-company executives who’d dared to raise prices.

Despite the obligatory caveat: “President Obama doesn’t need to sic the FBI on his opponents,” Milbank observed that “the price increase was rolled back” only after “subpoenas flew [and] FBI agents marched into steel executives’ offices”: “Sometimes, that’s how it must be. Can Obama understand that?”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

"Gabriel Over the White House” will air on TCM on April 27.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who gives a flying rats ass about a business transaction between two consenting adults?
> I assume you know what consenting means.


So you know what the business transaction was? Trump says there wasn’t one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everything old is new again.


Thatʻs what the Bozoʻs miss.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So you know what the business transaction was? Trump says there wasn’t one.


So what do you suppose the NDA was for?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So what do you suppose the NDA was for?


Fake attorneys, pffffftttt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

We don't need no stinking wall,

Violence in Cancun, Playa del Carmen, Los Cabos threatens Mexico's tourism industry...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2018/03/31/mexico-tourist-fears-violence-cancun-los-cabos/471115002/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

Maybe it's timetime these camel jockeys to meet Mohammed, fake God of a fake religion,



Tens of thousands of Palestinians storm Israeli border fence in violent land protest
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/31/tens-of-thousands-of-palestinians-storm-israeli-border-fence-in-violent-land-protest/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiK19X4x5faAhUM04MKHWjmAKwQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3MQW2l06deFY-_IO4hO5DD&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

GERMANY: 80 Men Brawl in Street with MACHETES...
I bet they are not German.
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/03/horror-in-duisburg-police-called-after-80-men-brawl-in-the-street-with-machetes-video/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have a tough time trying to be original and honest . . . of course you would have to be honest with yourself first.


Quack quack quack


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So you know what the business transaction was? Trump says there wasn’t one.


Apparently there was a contract offered and accepted... you remember that course in law school...No? You know what a NDA is...No?
As the Democrats said about Clinton and his lies...it's only about sex...
Bill made it cool, acceptable, new norm if you will, to lie...especially if it's just about sex.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have a tough time trying to be original and honest . . . of course you would have to be honest with yourself first.


Quack........shit.........


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What cracks me up about 'you guys', is that you can never dispute the message you can only attempt to attack the messenger. It has become rather mundane calling you people names as it's a given, you tell us everyday.


I'm laughing so hard right now! Has this guy ever eent back and read his own post? Delusional much?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently there was a contract offered and accepted... you remember that course in law school...No? You know what a NDA is...No?
> As the Democrats said about Clinton and his lies...it's only about sex...
> Bill made it cool, acceptable, new norm if you will, to lie...especially if it's just about sex.


Apparently he had his lawyer pay her 130K to keep quiet about the sex but now he denies it and his lawyer says that trump didn’t pay. He also had the enquirer pay the other girl 150K to bury her story. Trump denies being involved in either agreement. Both affairs were during his wife’s pregnancy, correct?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Apparently he had his lawyer pay her 130K to keep quiet about the sex but now he denies it and his lawyer says that trump didn’t pay. He also had the enquirer pay the other girl 150K to bury her story. Trump denies being involved in either agreement. Both affairs were during his wife’s pregnancy, correct?


I would prefer that the POTUS be an honorable person but ever since Bubba looked at the camera and said "I did not have sexual relations with that woman" it appears that this will not happen again. Heck.. JFK is lucky that there was no internet back in his day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Apparently he had his lawyer pay her 130K to keep quiet about the sex but now he denies it and his lawyer says that trump didn’t pay. He also had the enquirer pay the other girl 150K to bury her story. Trump denies being involved in either agreement. Both affairs were during his wife’s pregnancy, correct?


Keyword: alleged


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Keyword: alleged


You are well aware of the fact that Trump has done everything and more that he is accused of and don't care, why act the naive arbiter at this point?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Apparently he had his lawyer pay her 130K to keep quiet about the sex but now he denies it and his lawyer says that trump didn’t pay. He also had the enquirer pay the other girl 150K to bury her story. Trump denies being involved in either agreement. Both affairs were during his wife’s pregnancy, correct?


The NDA a contract through which the parties agree not to disclose information covered by the agreement....see how that works?
Bill Clinton got head in the White House while his wife and daughter were just upstairs...Bill made it cool

*Stormy Daniels Offers To Pay Back 'Hush Money' To Speak About Alleged Trump Affair*

Stormy Daniels, the adult film actress and director who alleges she had a sexual relationship with President Trump more than a decade ago and was paid $130,000 not to talk about it, is offering to give the money back to speak freely.

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/12/592895856/stormy-daniels-offers-back-hush-money-in-order-to-speak-about-alleged-trump-affa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are well aware of the fact that Trump has done everything and more that he is accused of and don't care, why act the naive arbiter at this point?


Hillary, FBI and the DOJ are innocent but trump is guilty. 
See where I'm going with this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Apparently he had his lawyer pay her 130K to keep quiet about the sex but now he denies it and his lawyer says that trump didn’t pay. He also had the enquirer pay the other girl 150K to bury her story. Trump denies being involved in either agreement. Both affairs were during his wife’s pregnancy, correct?


Lawyers are scumbags, but you know that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary, FBI and the DOJ are innocent but trump is guilty.
> See where I'm going with this?


All or nothing eh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lawyers are scumbags, but you know that.


All lawyers?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are well aware of the fact that Trump has done everything and more that he is accused of and don't care, why act the naive arbiter at this point?


You want me to care as much as you do.  Thatʻs not going to happen.  Iʻm anti-fragile


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All lawyers?


No.  Tax lawyers are good


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are well aware of the fact that Trump has done everything and more that he is accused of and don't care, why act the naive arbiter at this point?


You type like a 3rd grader...please stop.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 31, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You type like a 3rd grader...please stop.


An insult to 3rd graders


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

Hmmmm...
What's Changed?

London murder rate overtakes NYC for first time...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5566689/London-murder-rate-overtakes-New-York-time-including-11-killings-just-16-days.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You want me to care as much as you do.  Thatʻs not going to happen.  Iʻm anti-fragile


The "alleged" comment shows you care far more than I ever would . . . and you and yours are more Fraggle Rock than anything else.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The NDA a contract through which the parties agree not to disclose information covered by the agreement....see how that works?
> Bill Clinton got head in the White House while his wife and daughter were just upstairs...Bill made it cool
> 
> *Stormy Daniels Offers To Pay Back 'Hush Money' To Speak About Alleged Trump Affair*
> ...


Bill made an NDA cool? Who were the parties to the NDA here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *You are well aware of the fact that Trump has done everything and more that he is accused of and don't care,* why act the naive arbiter at this point?





Hüsker Dü said:


> *The "alleged" comment shows you care far more than I ever would *. . . and you and yours are more Fraggle Rock than anything else.


So first I don't care and then I do......all on the same page!!  LMAO!!  You should try to be more consistent in your thinking.  You've earned your reputation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Bill made an NDA cool? Who were the parties to the NDA here?


Run along skippy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Run along skippy.


Skip along runny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Bill made an NDA cool? Who were the parties to the NDA here?


No, Bill made lying about sex cool. It was so cool he was held in contempt of court, paid a huge fine and lost his license to practice law.
But the vast majority said he only lied about sex and he remained in office.

 "Both affairs were during his wife’s pregnancy, correct?" _x10_
Bill Clinton got head in the White House while his wife and daughter were just upstairs... _Lion Eyes_
Which is worse?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So first I don't care and then I do......all on the same page!!  LMAO!!  You should try to be more consistent in your thinking.  You've earned your reputation.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, Bill made lying about sex cool. It was so cool he was held in contempt of court, paid a huge fine and lost his license to practice law.
> But the vast majority said he only lied about sex and he remained in office.
> 
> "Both affairs were during his wife’s pregnancy, correct?" _x10_
> ...


So Bill was impeached for lying about sex. I guess that means Trump should be impeached for lying about sex AND payoffs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So Bill was impeached for lying about sex. I guess that means Trump should be impeached for lying about sex AND payoffs.


So Bill was impeached for admitting that he lied about sex?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Recommended reading  for almost all of us...

https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/03/30/red-blue-america-clinton-trump-country-217760


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Recommended reading  for almost all of us...
> 
> https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/03/30/red-blue-america-clinton-trump-country-217760


Good read

_*“I entered the candlelit sanctum, which smelled of lavender and liberal angst”*_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Recommended reading  for almost all of us...
> 
> https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/03/30/red-blue-america-clinton-trump-country-217760


LMAO!!

*For 45 minutes, in 37-degree temperatures, the protesters drew attention to black and white posters with “100 Reasons to Impeach Donald Trump.”The subtitle of the posters, printed in Trumpian all-caps, read: OBSTRUCTION OF JUSTICE. ABUSE OF POWER. OVER 2,000 LIES. RACISM. MISOGYNY. EMOLUMENTS VIOLATIONS. UNDERMINING JUDICIARY. UNDERMINING FREEDOM OF THE PRESS. Reason No. 1, like most of the other reasons, was simply a Trump tweet: “James Comey better hope that there are no ‘tapes’ of our conversations before he starts leaking to the press!” And reason No. 99 simply read: “Shithole Countries.”*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> *For 45 minutes, in 37-degree temperatures, the protesters drew attention to black and white posters with “100 Reasons to Impeach Donald Trump.”The subtitle of the posters, printed in Trumpian all-caps, read: OBSTRUCTION OF JUSTICE. ABUSE OF POWER. OVER 2,000 LIES. RACISM. MISOGYNY. EMOLUMENTS VIOLATIONS. UNDERMINING JUDICIARY. UNDERMINING FREEDOM OF THE PRESS. Reason No. 1, like most of the other reasons, was simply a Trump tweet: “James Comey better hope that there are no ‘tapes’ of our conversations before he starts leaking to the press!” And reason No. 99 simply read: “Shithole Countries.”*


I agree. Idiots like the idiots who shout "lock her up." The article shows what douches these bubble-heads are. In this case, the "left" but same point.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Recommended reading  for almost all of us...
> 
> https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/03/30/red-blue-america-clinton-trump-country-217760


I asked them what they made of the Trump presidency so far. “You give a baby a pair of scissors,” the man said, “and they hurt themselves.”

But, the man cautioned, there was a limit to the damage Trump could do while in office. “Anyone in D.C. will tell you that’s not where the power is,” the man said. “The power is all on Capitol Hill. His agenda is stalled.”
*
It sounded more like a palliative mantra than an answer to my question*.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Recommended reading  for almost all of us...
> 
> https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/03/30/red-blue-america-clinton-trump-country-217760


*“I feel like people who are in Clinton Country are a little too quick to be critical of people in Trump Country, if you will, and maybe aren’t willing to give an earnest consideration of the opinions and emotions that drive people in Trump Country as they should,” he said. “People in Trump Country have quite a different value set than Clinton Country, and we need to respect those differences. *When I look at people there, though, who are still supporting Trump, I’m a bit taken aback by that.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Good share X.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So Bill was impeached for lying about sex. I guess that means Trump should be impeached for lying about sex AND payoffs.


With logic like that,  it's no wonder you don't practice law. 
Clinton's impeachment set a precedent so to speak. Lying about sex is not an impeachable offense. It's just about sex 
By the way, didn't you say Trump hadn't commented on it? Almost as if he was adhering to an NDA ...
It's not like Trump went on national television stared into the camera and declared "I did not have sex with that woman"......


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> With logic like that,  it's no wonder you don't practice law.
> Clinton's impeachment set a precedent so to speak. Lying about sex is not an impeachable offense. It's just about sex
> By the way, didn't you say Trump hadn't commented on it? Almost as if he was adhering to an NDA ...
> It's not like Trump went on national television stared into the camera and declared "I did not have sex with that woman"......


I do practice law. 
Ok, why do you think impeachment proceedings were brought against Clinton?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I do practice law.
> Ok, why do you think impeachment proceedings were brought against Clinton?


He lied under oath to federal investigators....
But he lied about sex.
Clinton made it okay to lie under oath, as long as it was about sex...


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He lied under oath to federal investigators....
> But he lied about sex.
> Clinton mad it okay to lie under oath, as long as it was about sex...


I see. We haven’t spent $50m, as the GOP did, investigating these matters, so the massive payoffs and continuous lies about them are not impeachable offenses. That seems correct.


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He lied under oath to federal investigators....
> But he lied about sex.
> Clinton mad it okay to lie under oath, as long as it was about sex...


If it was ok, why was he punished?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

espola said:


> If it was ok, why was he punished?


Impeached and it became a huge deal which continues to this day. Not compounded by hush payments.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

I can’t imagine why teachers in states such as OK and WV feel underpaid and disrespected. I’m joking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So first I don't care and then I do......all on the same page!!  LMAO!!  You should try to be more consistent in your thinking.  You've earned your reputation.


Your misrepresentation of what I have posted  . . . or was it a comprehension problem aside . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

44 Dems, Including Wasserman Schultz, Exempted Pakistani IT Aides From Background Checks

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/01/democrats-pakistani-background-checks/&ved=0ahUKEwj575Tqw5raAhWe14MKHac-CxUQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3czKk0zVv_GqXVWctMPWMa&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

espola said:


> If it was ok, why was he punished?


He wasn't removed from office for lying about sex.
But the court doesn't take shit from the likes of Bill Clinton or Joe Arpaio.
When you ignore what the court orders, you are found in contempt. Along with contempt, he was fined $90,000 & under a plea bargain with the Independent Counsel, his Arkansas law license was suspended for five years....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Impeached and it became a huge deal which continues to this day. Not compounded by hush payments.


Compounded by lying to federal investigators.
What you call hush money was part of a business agreement. The Non Disclosure Agreement.
Certainly a practicing attorney can appreciate contract law.....


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Compounded by lying to federal investigators.
> What you call hush money was part of a business agreement. The Non Disclosure Agreement.
> Certainly a practicing attorney can appreciate contract law.....


Completely wrong. Have you ever negotiated an NDA? First of all, this wasn’t an NDA, it was a confidentiality agreement. Secondly,  it was made after-the-fact for a lot of money, which isn’t how confidentiality agreements typically work. Usually a confidentiality provision is attached to a services agreement or a settlement agreement, it doesn’t exist on its own...so it was hush money.
FYI, I negotiate agreements for a living.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> FYI, I negotiate agreements for a living.


Scary!... do people pay you?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Scary!... do people pay you?


Nope. All gratis. For 31 years!


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He wasn't removed from office for lying about sex.
> But the court doesn't take shit from the likes of Bill Clinton or Joe Arpaio.
> When you ignore what the court orders, you are found in contempt. Along with contempt, he was fined $90,000 & under a plea bargain with the Independent Counsel, his Arkansas law license was suspended for five years....


And that makes it "ok"?


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Compounded by lying to federal investigators.
> What you call hush money was part of a business agreement. The Non Disclosure Agreement.
> Certainly a practicing attorney can appreciate contract law.....


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

True colors,

Geraldo Rivera outs himself: wishes he had supported second intifada
APRIL 2, 2018
Peddling a new book, the Fox News correspondent wishes he had supported a terror campaign






I regret in 2002 backing down from backing the Palestinians in their conflict with Israel. The Second Intifada. Because I saw with my own eyes how. And I know how this is going to resonate very poorly with the people watching right now. But still, I have to tell you how I feel. I saw at firsthand how those people were. And now you said 14, 15 people killed in Gaza. Palestinians killed by the IDF forces. I saw what an awful life they live under constant occupation and oppression.

And people keep saying, “Oh, they are terrorists. Or they are this or they are that.” They are an occupied people and I regret chickening out after 2002 and not staying on that story and adding my voice as a Jew, adding my voice to those counseling a two-state solution. It is so easy to put them out of sight, out of mind. And let them rot. And be killed. And keep this thing festering. And I think a lot of our current problems stem from – that’s almost our original sin. Palestine and Israel. I want a two-state solution. I want President Trump to re-energize the peace process.



Readers may remember that the second intifada was a terror campaign launched by Yasser Arafat after he rejected a state in the West Bank and Gaza, a capital in East Jerusalem, and control of the mosques on the Temple Mount --  basically 99% of what Palestinians wanted. More than thousand Israelis were murdered, often brutally, in the second intifada.

Rivera’s gushing over the poor Palestinians ignores the fact that their standard of living is higher than that of Arabs in neighboring Egypt and Jordan, and that no Arab country wants to host them. And the reason why they are fenced off from Israel is the unrelenting campaign of terror launched from the West Bank and Gaza.

As Michael Curtis points out today elsewhere on these pages, the goal of Hamas, which controls Gaza, is the elimination of the state of Israel and its Jews.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/geraldo_rivera_outs_himself_wishes_he_had_supported_second_intifada.html


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Completely wrong. Have you ever negotiated an NDA? First of all, this wasn’t an NDA, it was a confidentiality agreement. Secondly,  it was made after-the-fact for a lot of money, which isn’t how confidentiality agreements typically work. Usually a confidentiality provision is attached to a services agreement or a settlement agreement, it doesn’t exist on its own...so it was hush money.
> FYI, I negotiate agreements for a living.


I have to admit I find all the legal maneuvering by the Trump team to quash any talk of his infidelities to be fascinating.  Although is paying hush money to keep a story quiet illegal?  I guess setting the ethics aside, I'm a bit surprised that two grown adults can't enter into an agreement where one agrees not to publicly relate a negative story in exchange for cash...
Likewise with the Playboy Bunny, sounds like National Enquirer bought the rights to her story telling her they were going to print an article about the affair... and then buried the scandal as a favor to Trump once they owned the rights.  Totally unethical... but at the same time I'm not sure what's illegal (or maybe unenforceable)  about the arrangement or how the women can "take back" ownership of a story they seemingly have sold to Trump and allies for cash.  Playing devils advocate here, but wouldn't that be stealing intellectual property...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I have to admit I find all the legal maneuvering by the Trump team to quash any talk of his infidelities to be fascinating.  Although is paying hush money to keep a story quiet illegal?  I guess setting the ethics aside, I'm a bit surprised that two grown adults can't enter into an agreement where one agrees not to publicly relate a negative story in exchange for cash...
> Likewise with the Playboy Bunny, sounds like National Enquirer bought the rights to her story telling her they were going to print an article about the affair... and then buried the scandal as a favor to Trump once they owned the rights.  Totally unethical... but at the same time I'm not sure what's illegal (or maybe unenforceable)  about the arrangement or why the women won't have to pay the millions they agreed they would owe if they breached the contract?


You sound like a fake attorney too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sound like a fake attorney too.


Anyone with a lick of sense and reasoning scares you . . . and anything that rings true you label fake in an attempt to quash it. You aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope. All gratis. For 31 years!


You get what you pay for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone with a lick of sense and reasoning scares you . . . and anything that rings true you label fake in an attempt to quash it. You aren't fooling anyone.


Funny coming from the ignoring queen.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I have to admit I find all the legal maneuvering by the Trump team to quash any talk of his infidelities to be fascinating.  Although is paying hush money to keep a story quiet illegal?  I guess setting the ethics aside, I'm a bit surprised that two grown adults can't enter into an agreement where one agrees not to publicly relate a negative story in exchange for cash...
> Likewise with the Playboy Bunny, sounds like National Enquirer bought the rights to her story telling her they were going to print an article about the affair... and then buried the scandal as a favor to Trump once they owned the rights.  Totally unethical... but at the same time I'm not sure what's illegal (or maybe unenforceable)  about the arrangement or how the women can "take back" ownership of a story they seemingly have sold to Trump and allies for cash.  Playing devils advocate here, but wouldn't that be stealing intellectual property...


I think the agreements were legal.If Enquirer promised to publish and then buried it, that may have been a breach.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think the agreements were legal.If Enquirer promised to publish and then buried it, that may have been a breach.


Lots of fake attorneys around here.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lots of fake attorneys around here.


No way. Just me. What do you pretend to do for a living, Joe? Do you leave your house, even though there may be an “illegal” looking to harm you or take your job around every corner? Boo!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No way. Just me. What do you pretend to do for a living, Joe? Do you leave your house, even though there may be an “illegal” looking to harm you or take your job around every corner? Boo!


I am independently wealthy and it might be a bad decision for an illegal to try and harm me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Completely wrong. Have you ever negotiated an NDA? First of all, this wasn’t an NDA, it was a confidentiality agreement. Secondly,  it was made after-the-fact for a lot of money, which isn’t how confidentiality agreements typically work. Usually a confidentiality provision is attached to a services agreement or a settlement agreement, it doesn’t exist on its own...so it was hush money.
> FYI, I negotiate agreements for a living.


NDA and CA are basically one and the same. 
The agreement and money are common place. 
Congratulations on negotiating agreements for a living.
Contractors negotiate agreements for services rendered almost daily. So?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> NDA and CA are basically one and the same.
> The agreement and money are common place.
> Congratulations on negotiating agreements for a living.
> Contractors negotiate agreements for services rendered almost daily. So?


So my view of confidentiality agreements and this being hush money wrapped up in a confidentiality agreement holds more sway than yours. Although the new Republican thinking is that Americans get to be stupid and opinions from anybody are as valid as opinions from experts, so you keep deciding about Trump’s agreements and I will decide the most durable carpeting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So my view of confidentiality agreements and this being hush money wrapped up in a confidentiality agreement holds more sway than yours. Although the new Republican thinking is that Americans get to be stupid and opinions from anybody are as valid as opinions from experts, so you keep deciding about Trump’s agreements and I will decide the most durable carpeting.


Trumps agreements?
NDA's  & CA's are made daily...doesn't matter if it's Trump, which seemingly is your only bitch.
Good luck with your carpet...


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trumps agreements?
> NDA's  & CA's are made daily...doesn't matter if it's Trump, which seemingly is your only bitch.
> Good luck with your carpet...


Let’s be clear.
It was hush money for sex.
It was handled through intermediaries so he could continue to deny it, as he still does.
I understand you’re fine with him doing that and lying about it. 
Sounds like maybe you’re an evangelical.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Let’s be clear.
> It was hush money for sex.
> It was handled through intermediaries so he could continue to deny it, as he still does.
> I understand you’re fine with him doing that and lying about it.
> Sounds like maybe you’re an evangelical.


So it was hush money.
Does that make the agreement null and void or illegal?
You don't understand shit counselor. I'm not fine with it.The left let Clinton skate and he lied under oath.
The left are the ones that said, but it was only about sex. The left forgave him.
I am Christian but I'm no evangelical.
Sounds like your a typical hypocritical two faced progressive....counselor...
Stick with carpet decisions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your misrepresentation of what I have posted  . . . or was it a comprehension problem aside . . .


I quoted you.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So it was hush money.
> Does that make the agreement null and void or illegal?
> You don't understand shit counselor. I'm not fine with it.The left let Clinton skate and he lied under oath.
> The left are the ones that said, but it was only about sex. The left forgave him.
> ...


Clinton was impeached and had his law license stripped, correct? What has happened to Trump, exactly? So what’s your point...(besides being a “Christian” who endorses hush money paid for adulterous  relationships and then lying about it, of course...unless that is your point)? I already said it’s legal. Paying someone to have sex with you is illegal but paying someone to keep quiet about sex isn’t.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Clinton was impeached and had his law license stripped, correct? What has happened to Trump, exactly? So what’s your point...(besides being a “Christian” who endorses hush money paid for adulterous  relationships and then lying about it, of course...unless that is your point)? I already said it’s legal. Paying someone to have sex with you is illegal but paying someone to keep quiet about sex isn’t.


But this I  think brings us to the interesting part... because now two women have gone public despite signing contracts that basically said they would not. 

So what happens now?  Before becoming president Trump could use his money to threaten them with a stream of unending lawsuits that would bankrupt the women- but of course now that he's president such a move will open the floodgates of both donations to the women's legal defense fund, and also a floodgate of old flings getting called into court to testify under oath about the sex he's paid them to keep quiet about.  

Oy vey.  I just don't see any good moves for Trump to easily make all the scandal go away.  This is going to be front page news for the next two years of his presidency.


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I have to admit I find all the legal maneuvering by the Trump team to quash any talk of his infidelities to be fascinating.  Although is paying hush money to keep a story quiet illegal?  I guess setting the ethics aside, I'm a bit surprised that two grown adults can't enter into an agreement where one agrees not to publicly relate a negative story in exchange for cash...
> Likewise with the Playboy Bunny, sounds like National Enquirer bought the rights to her story telling her they were going to print an article about the affair... and then buried the scandal as a favor to Trump once they owned the rights.  Totally unethical... but at the same time I'm not sure what's illegal (or maybe unenforceable)  about the arrangement or how the women can "take back" ownership of a story they seemingly have sold to Trump and allies for cash.  Playing devils advocate here, but wouldn't that be stealing intellectual property...


I can see lawyers in the future including clauses in contracts for their clients that would expire in a certain time if the publisher doesn't publish.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I can see lawyers in the future including clauses in contracts for their clients that would expire in a certain time if the publisher doesn't publish.


Happens all the time already. She must have known they were going to bury it, is my guess. That was the deal. Trump gets the Enquirer to call it "life story rights," which is more subtle than the hush money deal with the porn star, and they pay her and bury the story.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

"I've known Stormy Daniels a long time, and I'll be honest, she may have mentioned some of this stuff around 10 years ago," Rogen said. "At the time, when you ask a porn star who they've been sleeping with and the answer was Donald Trump, it was like the least surprising thing that she could've said."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Clinton was impeached and had his law license stripped, correct? What has happened to Trump, exactly? So what’s your point...(besides being a “Christian” who endorses hush money paid for adulterous  relationships and then lying about it, of course...unless that is your point)? I already said it’s legal. Paying someone to have sex with you is illegal but paying someone to keep quiet about sex isn’t.


Trump didn't lie under oath....Trump hasn't ignored a court order...
Clinton was impeached for both of the above, but he wasn't removed from office.
He wasn't removed from office because the Senate didn't thing lying about sex was reason enough to remove him from office. 
Trump hasn't been placed under oath, much less interviewed by special council.
Seems to me you're putting the horse before the cart counselor...


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump didn't lie under oath....Trump hasn't ignored a court order...
> Clinton was impeached for both of the above, but he wasn't removed from office.
> He wasn't removed from office because the Senate didn't thing lying about sex was reason enough to remove him from office.
> Trump hasn't been placed under oath, much less interviewed by special council.
> Seems to me you're putting the horse before the cart counselor...


Nope I’m not. Sounds like we agree on the facts, at least. But I do think you have the expression backwards.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oy vey.  I just don't see any good moves for Trump to easily make all the scandal go away.  *This is going to be front page news for the next two years of his presidency.*


Perhaps...but not today. From where you get your food...

https://www.cnn.com/
http://www.msnbc.com/


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Happens all the time already. She must have known they were going to bury it, is my guess. That was the deal. Trump gets the Enquirer to call it "life story rights," which is more subtle than the hush money deal with the porn star, and they pay her and bury the story.


Been a while so not sure I remember full story but think she said she sold rights to story thinking it would come out, and instead they used their ownership of the rights to deny the affair took place. That’s why she came out and told her story... (per her account).

On a plane about to take off or I’d find article.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Perhaps...but not today. From where you get your food...
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/
> http://www.msnbc.com/


I meant it like when there is a development it will always make the front page.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I meant it like when there is a development it will always make the front page.


Gotcha...see no threats from me or propositions from you...we're making progress.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Been a while so not sure I remember full story but think she said she sold rights to story thinking it would come out, and instead they used their ownership of the rights to deny the affair took place. That’s why she came out and told her story... (per her account).
> 
> On a plane about to take off or I’d find article.


That could be the case, too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny coming from the ignoring queen.


Once I deem a poster a not worth pissing on I ignore them . . . if you were on fire I'd still piss on you, and being a Trumpist you'd like that. Goober bear, no-sport and lying are just here to blame, complain and be rude, why waste my time with empty vessels like that? You others at least try to be relevant, to what result is arguable.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once I deem a poster a not worth pissing on I ignore them . . . if you were on fire I'd still piss on you, and being a Trumpist you'd like that. Goober bear, no-sport and lying are just here to blame, complain and be rude, why waste my time with empty vessels like that? You others at least try to be relevant, to what result is arguable.



*You read our posts and you sweat heavily afterwards.....*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once I deem a poster a not worth pissing on I ignore them . . . if you were on fire I'd still piss on you, and being a Trumpist you'd like that. Goober bear, no-sport and lying are just here to blame, complain and be rude, why waste my time with empty vessels like that? You others at least try to be relevant, to what result is arguable.


Aka your responses are over my head or hurt my feelings... maybe both. Insert fingers in the ears.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

*Rat has no ability to discern the TRUTH, he can only regurgitate and attempt to aggravate.*

*That's why he never posts independent Thought or Opinions.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

*Khan's London*



_





Dan Kitwood/Getty Images
by VIRGINIA HALE 3 Apr 2018 COMMENTS ↓
*A teenage girl has been shot dead in ostensibly gun-free London while a 16-year-old is in critical condition after a separate gun attack less than two miles away amidst a deadly wave of violent crime in the city.*

The Metropolitan Police said officers were called to Chalgrove Road, Tottenham, at 9.35pm on Monday where they found a 17-year-old girl with a gunshot wound.

“Despite the best efforts of the [London Ambulance Service], she was pronounced dead at the scene at 10.43pm,” said Scotland Yard.

“Her next of kin are aware and a crime scene is in place. No arrests have been made at this stage.”

The victim was the 37th person to be killed on London’s streets in just two months, and died as a result of rival gang cross fire according to eyewitness testimony on social media, reports the Daily Mail.


In a separate incident that took place the same evening, police and London Ambulance Service were called to reports of a shooting and stabbing incident in Walhamstow, east London, at 10pm.

A 16-year-old boy is fighting for his life after receiving critical gunshot injuries, according to police.

“A second victim, a boy believed to be 17, has been taken to an east London hospital with stab injuries. We await an update on his condition.

“A crime scene is in place. No arrests have been made at this early stage and enquiries continue,” a Metropolitan Police representative said.

The past two months of violence and bloodshed in the UK capital under Mayor Sadiq Khan have seen the capital overtake New York City’s murder rate, Breitbart London reported Sunday.


With almost three times the number of rapes reported than in New York according to figures, London was already more dangerousthan the U.S. megacity for most categories of violent and sexual crime last year, but until February fewer murders were taking place on the UK capital’s streets.

While Khan promises he is “tackling” the city’s knife crime plague, he has campaigned against stop and search — a police tactic branded racist by far-left NGOs but which officers insist saves lives, with Metropolitan Police chief Cressida Dick admitting on Sunday that officers have become too “fearful” to confront suspects due to rules around “harassing” ethnic minorities.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

The greatest leader in modern times.

Netanyahu Suspends UN Deal to Relocate Illegal African Migrants
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/04/03/netanyahu-suspends-un-deal-relocate-illegal-african-migrants/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwirr7TvhJ7aAhUB3YMKHfRGCIsQqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw37M03EW-tyTnnM5KF7It4Q


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

*1,600 Paris Residents Demand Action Against Underage Migrant Street Gangs Terrorising Residents*

 _




_
_CHRISTOPHE ARCHAMBAULT/AFP/Getty Images
by CHRIS TOMLINSON 3 Apr 2018 COMMENTS ↓
*A large number of residents of the heavily-migrant populated Paris areas of La Chapelle, Goutte-d’Or and Barbès have demanded the government act to stop underage Moroccan migrant gangs, with women being routinely targetted for assault.*


The petition, which now stands at over 1,600 signatures, asks the local government to provide measures to deal with the gangs of underage Moroccan migrants, typically aged 14 to 17, many of which are addicted to drugs Le Parisien reports.

One resident, named Mireille, claimed that the migrants had targetted her and her 15-year-old daughter saying, “The first time was a Sunday night, I saw three of these young people on the sidewalk and I felt a threat then we turned around, but right after one of them jumped to my daughter’s throat, maybe to get her collar on her, she broke free, started to cry.”

“The next day we filed a complaint, but now I’m no longer quiet in the street, and she either. It is very unfair not to be able to walk freely in this neighbourhood,” she added.


257 shop owners also co-signed a petition that highlighted the growing number of robberies in their shops, as well as thefts from their customers, some occurring directly in front of their places of business.

The city of Paris has attempted to help the young migrants in the past, allocating 700,000 euros to opening a reception centre to get the children off the streets but found most of the migrant children showed no interest in it.

The reports of underage migrant gang crime come less than a year after many women in the area complained of constant harassmentfrom migrant men if they are deemed to be wearing immodest clothing.

Northern Paris has also become a hub for violence in recent months, including a brutal attack earlier this year in a restaurant in Le Chapelle in which Sri Lankan migrants scalped another Sri Lankan and chopped off his arm with a machete.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

California ignored state’s travel ban for NCAA March Madness playoff in Kansas
APRIL 3, 2018
Now, that’s what I call a principled stand: we’ll boycott unless we don’t want to.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/california_ignored_states_travel_ban_for_ncaa_march_madness_playoff_in_kansas.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

*Underage, A Woman and Then a Man*



_





CHRISTOPHE ARCHAMBAULT/AFP/Getty Images
by CHRIS TOMLINSON 3 Apr 2018 COMMENTS ↓
*An asylum seeker from Guinea has been sentenced to four months in prison for identity fraud after he claimed that he was underage, then an adult and even switched his gender from female to male.*

[iframe src="https://tpc.googlesyndication.com/safeframe/1-0-18/html/container.html?n=0" name="1-0-18;11626;e)return"";a.g.sort(function(a,b){return a-b});d=null;c="";for(var f=0;f=l.length){e-=l.length;b+=l;c=a.i;break}else a.j&&(c=e,l[c-1]==a.i&&--c,b+=l.substr(0,c),c=a.i,e=0);d=null==d?h:d}}a="";null!=d&&(a=c+"trn="+d);return b+a},sa=function(a){var b=1,c;for(c in a.h)b=c.length>b?c.length:b;return 3997-b-a.i.length-1};var ua=function(a,b,c,d){if(Math.random()<(d||a.g))try{if(c instanceof K)var e=c;else e=new K,da(c,function(a,b){var c=e,d=c.l++;a=pa(b,a);c.g.push(d);c.h[d]=a});var f=ta(e,a.j,a.h,a.i+b+"&");f&&ha(u,f)}catch(h){}};var M=null;var va=function(){var a=u.performance;return a&&a.now&&a.timing?Math.floor(a.now()+a.timing.navigationStart):w()},wa=function(){var a=void 0===a?u:a;return(a=a.performance)&&a.now?a.now():null};var xa=function(a,b,c){this.label=a;this.type=b;this.value=c;this.duration=0;this.uniqueId=this.label+"_"+this.type+"_"+Math.random();this.slotId=void 0};var N=u.performance,ya=!!(N&&N.mark&&N.measure&&N.clearMarks),O=function(a){var b=!1,c;return function(){b||(c=a(),b=!0);return c}}(function(){var a;if(a=ya){var b;if(null===M){M="";try{a="";try{a=u.top.location.hash}catch(c){a=u.location.hash}a&&(M=(b=a.match(/\bdeid=([\d,]+)/))?b[1]:"")}catch(c){}}b=M;a=!!b.indexOf&&0<=b.indexOf("1337")}return a}),za=function(){var a=P;this.h=[];this.i=a||u;var b=null;a&&(a.google_js_reporting_queue=a.google_js_reporting_queue||[],this.h=a.google_js_reporting_queue,b=a.google_measure_js_timing);this.g=O()||(null!=b?b:1>Math.random())},Aa=function(a){a&&N&&O()&&(N.clearMarks("goog_"+a.uniqueId+"_start"),N.clearMarks("goog_"+a.uniqueId+"_end"))};za.prototype.start=function(a,b){if(!this.g)return null;var c=wa()||va();a=new xa(a,b,c);b="goog_"+a.uniqueId+"_start";N&&O()&&N.mark(b);return a};var R=function(){var a=Q;this.h=Ba;this.j=this.i;this.g=void 0===a?null:a};R.prototype.pinger=function(){return this.h};var Ca=function(a,b,c,d,e){try{if(a.g&&a.g.g){var f=a.g.start(b.toString(),3);var h=c();var k=a.g;c=f;if(k.g&&"number"==typeof c.value){var g=wa()||va();c.duration=g-c.value;var l="goog_"+c.uniqueId+"_end";N&&O()&&N.mark(l);k.g&&k.h.push(c)}}else h=c()}catch(m){k=!0;try{Aa(f),k=(e||a.j).call(a,b,new S(V(m),m.fileName,m.lineNumber),void 0,d)}catch(x){a.i(217,x)}if(!k)throw m;}return h},Ea=function(a,b,c,d,e){var f=Da;return function(h){for(var k=[],g=0;gvu("https://securepubads.g.doubleclick.net/pcs/view?xai\x3dAKAOjstnxmfyfpGbvBQxsGR9Q6iFguMn0ui4BQT6kVgtPannTqEE1WHeXUG7blm13qwXGq3AZ9tPZ8XXAzSmux3D--IL83shSEMh8CUjEGQ9sUO5Z0xFzUgsvHVOD6TGnyvF7Kz_qN_Wz4SBneBU2_D2VjUwlpO62WPd6fuYa4PPsetWAcoTzhZVLxskaA7oQw6fptdG0PYMTYJqfEyWyjyz3M-6FGHjIZiqp59gUTMa5LmZaS9eUPWghKQqNfwccgITVSemR2Bpn_1aJ46YC2b-A-DPhLzvJzkzAgag59fpmSvih6Z_gYpV3x3FdHcEwVaA\x26sig\x3dCg0ArKJSzNqjntCEeG0aEAE\x26urlfix\x3d1\x26adurl\x3d")

The migrant, who first claimed to be 17 and then 19, was handed the sentence by a court in Montpellier and also given a five-year ban on entering France once his sentence has been served, local newspaper Midi Libre reports.

Testimony in court showed that the arrest was not the first time the migrant had run into problems for lying about his identity as he had faced simialr accusations in Spain before he moved to France.

During the judgement, many of the court officials were also forced to wear medical masks due to fears that the migrant had been a carrier of tuberculosis. The disease has been especially prevalent in asylum homes and among asylum seekers across Europe as well as other infectious diseases like the scabies parasitewhich has been found among migrants sleeping on the streets of Paris.

While the court also subjected the migrant to bone tests in order to identify whether or not he was an adult, the results of the tests remained inclusive and due to the fact that so many of the documents listed different places of birth, authorities have not been able to confirm his age.

Identity fraud cases have been rife over the course of the migrant crisis as many countries like France and Germany guarantee asylum and better treatment for underage asylum seekers.

One of the most infamous cases of the practice was the case of Hussein Khavari who was recently given a life sentence for the rape and murder of German student Maria Ladenburger. Khavari claimed to be underage, although it later came to light that he was at least 30-years-old.

False identities have also been used by radical Islamic extremists like failed asylum seeker Anis Amri who used multiple identities to scam the German welfare system before killing a dozen people at a Berlin Christmas market in December of 2016.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

*Police 'Trained' to Withhold Key Facts in Investigations Amid Rape Injustice Scandal*




_





DANIEL LEAL-OLIVAS/AFP/Getty
by LIAM DEACON 3 Apr 2018 COMMENTS ↓
*Police are regularly withholding critical evidence in criminal cases where it might undermine their case, and some officers are ‘trained’ in the technique, which could be leading to miscarriages of justice.*

The revelation comes after police and the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) were accused of deliberately trying to drive up conviction rates for certain crimes, and London police were forced to review all pending rape cases because of failures.

Over the past six months, a number of high profile rape cases have collapsed, after critical evidence proving the innocence of accused men was withheld from defence teams.


Now a dossier, seen by The Times and drawing on reports from 14 focus groups with police, shows why this may be. It was compiled by the Centre for Criminal Appeals, and also uses reports from focus groups with prosecutors and judges and a survey of prosecutors.

In it, authorities are accused of deliberately withholding important information for too long and failing to record statements from witnesses not helping the prosecution.

The revelations come after CPS boss Alison Saunders’ announcement she will be stepping down after heavy criticism. In her time in charge, she promised to pursue “online hate crimes” rather than some physical crimes, and police have been told to “believe” all rape claims regardless of evidence.

Comments recorded in the dossier include police saying: “If you don’t want the defence to see it, then [evidence] goes on the MG6D,” in reference a list of material to which is withheld from the defence.


One prosecutor blasted: “In even quite serious cases, officers have admitted to deliberately withholding sensitive material from us and they frequently approach us only a week before trial. Officers are reluctant to investigate a defence or take statements that might assist the defence or undermine our case.”

An inspector also noted that police “have been trained to put items on there that they do not want disclosed to the defence”. This tactic was confirmed by prosecutors. One recorded comment was that “officers put undermining material on the MG6D list to hide”.

In one report on focus groups with judges, the inspectors note a judge saying: “There seems to be an idea that the defence is not entitled to see things but where the defence press matters, this yields results.”

In December last year, a rape case against Isaac Itiary was thrown out when it emerged that the 15-year-old accuser had insisted she was 19.

Days earlier, the case against student Liam Allan, 22, also collapsed in similar circumstances when lawyers were handed messages which showed the complainant had enjoyed sex with him.

In the same month, another man, Danny Kay, 26, had a conviction quashed after spending four years in jail because police did not thoroughly investigate Facebook messages.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

*IRONY ALERT: Mexico Deports 400 Caravan Marchers Who Illegally Entered Country*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Since Donald Trump announced that he was running for president, he has been lying about immigration.

https://washingtonmonthly.com/2018/03/30/trumps-immigration-policy-is-based-on-four-big-lies/

His voter fraud shtick just blew up. Are immigration claims next?

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-03-22/trump-s-lies-on-immigrants-will-keep-failing-in-court


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Since Donald Trump announced that he was running for president, he has been lying about immigration.
> 
> https://washingtonmonthly.com/2018/03/30/trumps-immigration-policy-is-based-on-four-big-lies/
> 
> ...


Just look around, have you been to the DMV in the last several years?
Have you been to a construction site in the last 20 years?
Have you had your head examined, ever?
Maybe it's time, after you are medicated properly you will be able to find your balls again, every male is born with them, some just have them taken away.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just look around, have you been to the DMV in the last several years?
> Have you been to a construction site in the last 20 years?
> Have you had your head examined, ever?
> Maybe it's time, after you are medicated properly you will be able to find your balls again, every male is born with them, some just have them taken away.


You mean all those non-whites everywhere? I hear you on that. Deal with it, pumpkin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean all those non-whites everywhere? I hear you on that. Deal with it, pumpkin.


No, I don't mean non whites, I mean non Americans.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I don't mean non whites, I mean non Americans.


Similar notion, because you're not calling out the Norwegians. Anyhow, I'm not gonna disagree with you that our immigration laws haven't been enforced. I wish they would be enforced. Less traffic for sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Similar notion, because you're not calling out the Norwegians. Anyhow, I'm not gonna disagree with you that our immigration laws haven't been enforced. I wish they would be enforced. Less traffic for sure.


Less traffic, more money, less crime. less disease, better medical, better education and less stress, no downside.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Less traffic, more money, less crime. less disease, better medical, better education and less stress, no downside.


I don’t buy the disease and money claims at all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Less traffic, more money, less crime. less disease, better medical, better education and less stress, no downside.


Or the opposite. "more money"? For who and how? . . . and while you are at it explain the other insinuations of yours, you obviously have the time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once I deem a poster a not worth pissing on I ignore them . . . if you were on fire I'd still piss on you, and being a Trumpist you'd like that. Goober bear, no-sport and lying are just here to blame, complain and be rude, why waste my time with empty vessels like that? You others at least try to be relevant, to what result is arguable.


In other words... once he can't combat other posters with his lies, he puts them on ignore. Once he is tired of being called out by posters anout his lies, he puts them on ignore. 

To say anything else is just another lie.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once I deem a poster a not worth pissing on I ignore them . . . if you were on fire I'd still piss on you, and being a Trumpist you'd like that. Goober bear, no-sport and lying are just here to blame, complain and be rude, why waste my time with empty vessels like that? You others at least try to be relevant, to what result is arguable.


Just more duck shit....


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just look around, have you been to the DMV in the last several years?
> Have you been to a construction site in the last 20 years?
> Have you had your head examined, ever?
> Maybe it's time, after you are medicated properly you will be able to find your balls again, every male is born with them, some just have them taken away.


It's not uncommon for me to be the only English speaking person on a job site.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t buy the disease and money claims at all.


You don't think 15 million illegals cost the USA anything?
You don't think 15 million illegals bring disease into the USA?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

TRUMP SENDING MILITARY TO BORDER 
_CARAVAN VOWS MARCH_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't think 15 million illegals cost the USA anything?
> You don't think 15 million illegals bring disease into the USA?


You don't think they don't offer America anything?
What diseases?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't think they don't offer America anything?
> What diseases?


I am not talking just about Hispanics.
Nothing I need.
Pig flu, TB.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Aka your responses are over my head or hurt my feelings... maybe both. Insert fingers in the ears.


Oh trust me.. he's reading our post. But since he's declared that he has us on ignore his hands are tied and he can't respond. Personally, I like it this way. I don't have to try to decode his drunken responses to my post...


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't think 15 million illegals cost the USA anything?
> You don't think 15 million illegals bring disease into the USA?


No to the disease question. On the issue of whether they put a disproportionate burden on public services, I don't know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not talking just about Hispanics.
> Nothing I need.
> Pig flu, TB.


That stuff flies in here everyday with citizens, VISA overstays and legal visitors alike . . . do you now call for a, "complete shutdown" of the American borders?


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Since Donald Trump announced that he was running for president, he has been lying about immigration.
> 
> https://washingtonmonthly.com/2018/03/30/trumps-immigration-policy-is-based-on-four-big-lies/
> 
> ...



*You've lost your mind/cajones.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That stuff flies in here everyday with citizens, VISA overstays and legal visitors alike . . . do you now call for a, "complete shutdown" of the American borders?


Exactly, we don't need any help from people that have no right to be here.
Pretty simple when you get right down to it.


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean all those non-whites everywhere? I hear you on that. Deal with it, pumpkin.


*Racist.....You will Deal with the results.*

*Now go practice REAL LAW !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No to the disease question. On the issue of whether they put a disproportionate burden on public services, I don't know.


You know or you are crazy, you choose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exactly, we don't need any help from people that have no right to be here.
> Pretty simple when you get right down to it.


Who's arguing that point?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who's arguing that point?


The democrats, I assume you are one of those people.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No to the disease question. On the issue of whether they put a disproportionate burden on public services, I don't know.


I think your a smart guy and easily deduce the disproportionate burden placed on our services by illegal immigrants. Unfortunately,  with four kids, I have spent more time then I want in the ER with my kids and just like some of my job sites have been, along with my kids, the only English speaking person(s) in the room. 

I choose not to be naive about this issue...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You've lost your mind/cajones.......*


That happened a long time ago. A really long time ago...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I think your a smart guy and easily deduce the disproportionate burden placed on our services by illegal immigrants. Unfortunately,  with four kids, I have spent more time then I want in the ER with my kids and just like some of my job sites have been, along with my kids, the only English speaking person(s) in the room.
> 
> I choose not to be naive about this issue...


The fact that it is not the illegals fault really pisses me off, most people in their situation would be crazy not to do the exact same thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The democrats, I assume you are one of those people.


Are you erecting straw-men once again?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I think your a smart guy and easily deduce the disproportionate burden placed on our services by illegal immigrants. Unfortunately,  with four kids, I have spent more time then I want in the ER with my kids and just like some of my job sites have been, along with my kids, the only English speaking person(s) in the room.
> 
> I choose not to be naive about this issue...


I just discovered "urgent care;" beats the hell out of emergency rooms. Many of those Spanish speakers (and Russian speakers and Chinese speakers) are legal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I just discovered "urgent care;" beats the hell out of emergency rooms. Many of those Spanish speakers (and Russian speakers and Chinese speakers) are legal.


How do you know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you erecting straw-men once again?


No.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I just discovered "urgent care;" beats the hell out of emergency rooms. Many of those Spanish speakers (and Russian speakers and Chinese speakers) are legal.


My Doctor is Russian, she has a thick accent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No.


How do you know?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I just discovered "urgent care;" beats the hell out of emergency rooms. Many of those Spanish speakers (and Russian speakers and Chinese speakers) are legal.


Yes, Urgent care is much better. Curious how you know that most of them are legal? Did you know them or ask them?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do you know?


Experience.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Experience.


Yes, you do, have a lot . . . that's why I figured this was yet another example thereof.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, you do, have a lot . . . that's why I figured this was yet another example thereof.


Are you trying to say you aren't a democrat?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you trying to say you aren't a democrat?


Do you see Democrats as a monolithic entity?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you see Democrats as a monolithic entity?


Well, I am from Ca.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, I am from Ca.


That answers nothing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That answers nothing.


Anyone who voted for Hillary is a dem to me. So that would be a yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone who voted for Hillary is a dem to me. So that would be a yes.


And what of the Trump Democrats, the twice voted for Obama people?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Yes, Urgent care is much better. Curious how you know that most of them are legal? Did you know them or ask them?


How do you know they're not? I know many Spanish speakers who are legal.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And what of the Trump Democrats, the twice voted for Obama people?


Wait... Dems voted for President Trump? I thought only racist, homophobes, biggots and xenophobes voted for Trump? So what your saying is Dems are all of these... I agree.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How do you know they're not? I know many Spanish speakers who are legal.


Ummmm.. I never said they were. You're the one who stated that most were legal. 

So, again. What's your source of information?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And what of the Trump Democrats, the twice voted for Obama people?


They aren't democrats any more.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Ummmm.. I never said they were. You're the one who stated that most were legal.
> 
> So, again. What's your source of information?


You never said what, now?

"I think your a smart guy and easily deduce the disproportionate burden placed on our services by illegal immigrants. Unfortunately, with four kids, I have spent more time then I want in the ER with my kids and just like some of my job sites have been, along with my kids, the only English speaking person(s) in the room."


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You never said what, now?
> 
> "I think your a smart guy and easily deduce the disproportionate burden placed on our services by illegal immigrants. Unfortunately, with four kids, I have spent more time then I want in the ER with my kids and just like some of my job sites have been, along with my kids, the only English speaking person(s) in the room."


And where did I post that these were majority illegals? You may have read into it more then you wanted to, perhaps? Hey, you're the attorney.  Tell me, would that statement be an indictment in court? I'm no attorney but my guess is no.

But back to my question. How do you know how many are or are not legal? Did you ask them or know them?

FYI...
I think your statement below would be more of an indictment then mine.


xav10 said:


> .
> .. Many of those Spanish speakers (and Russian speakers and Chinese speakers) are legal.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And where did I post that these were majority illegals? You may have read into it more then you wanted to, perhaps? Hey, you're the attorney.  Tell me, would that statement be an indictment in court? I'm no attorney but my guess is no.
> 
> But back to my question. How do you know how many are or are not legal? Did you ask them or know them?
> 
> ...


You mean your statements about a disproportionate burden on our services from illegals followed immediately by the statement thst you go to the ER and you’re the only English speaker in the room? How did I read into that? Oh I don’t know...that’s not what you meant? Silly me.
And as more most people in one place, such as the DMV or the ER, being 
documented as opposed to undocumented? Gee, just a guess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean your statements about a disproportionate burden on our services from illegals followed immediately by the statement thst you go to the ER and you’re the only English speaker in the room? How did I read into that? Oh I don’t know...that’s not what you meant? Silly me.
> And as more most people in one place, such as the DMV or the ER, being
> documented as opposed to undocumented? Gee, just a guess.


We are in Ca, you know, the land of illegals getting free medical care and driver licenses, so no, don't assume anyone who doesn't speak English is legal.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean your statements about a disproportionate burden on our services from illegals followed immediately by the statement thst you go to the ER and you’re the only English speaker in the room? How did I read into that? Oh I don’t know...that’s not what you meant? Silly me.
> And as more most people in one place, such as the DMV or the ER, being
> documented as opposed to undocumented? Gee, just a guess.


So now, somehow, you've gained the ability to deduce. Kinda funny how that works, right? 

Does that ability to deduce also work in court or is it just here on the forum? I could go all Espola on you and keep up the charade of "show me" but I will spare you that nonsense.  But you still have not shown me, other then a guess, that non English speaking people at Urgent Care, ER and I guess now the DMV are mainly here legally. You do realize that even if you are in CA illegally you can obtain a Drivers License and receive medical services. 

So I will try again. Did you know these people, or ask them if they were in the country legally or illegally? If not, then I guess you lost the case. Afterall, it was you who first stated that they were mainly here legally and so the burden of proof falls on you.

Hmm... maybe I should have follwed in my Grandfathers footsteps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So now, somehow, you've gained the ability to deduce. Kinda funny how that works, right?
> 
> Does that ability to deduce also work in court or is it just here on the forum? I could go all Espola on you and keep up the charade of "show me" but I will spare you that nonsense.  But you still have not shown me, other then a guess, that non English speaking people at Urgent Care, ER and I guess now the DMV are mainly here legally. You do realize that even if you are in CA illegally you can obtain a Drivers License and receive medical services.
> 
> ...


Don't get ahead of yourself Multi, you are only having your way with a fake attorney.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself Multi, you are only having your way with a fake attorney.


I guess I should stick to my day job..


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are in Ca, you know, the land of illegals getting free medical care and driver licenses, so no, don't assume anyone who doesn't speak English is legal.


For me, the only problem is increased traffic.


Multi Sport said:


> So now, somehow, you've gained the ability to deduce. Kinda funny how that works, right?
> 
> Does that ability to deduce also work in court or is it just here on the forum? I could go all Espola on you and keep up the charade of "show me" but I will spare you that nonsense.  But you still have not shown me, other then a guess, that non English speaking people at Urgent Care, ER and I guess now the DMV are mainly here legally. You do realize that even if you are in CA illegally you can obtain a Drivers License and receive medical services.
> 
> ...


i don’t even know if they have nipples. Can’t prove it. If I say most of them do, you win!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How do you know they're not? I know many Spanish speakers who are legal.


They've been here longer than all but the first inhabitants. I'd guarantee that most of us in here can't claim more than one or two generations of being in Cali.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How do you know they're not? I know many Spanish speakers who are legal.


Sure, I do as well. My Mom's whole side is bilingual. My Dads side is trilingual as well. So what's your point on that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> i don’t even know if they have nipples. Can’t prove it. If I say most of them do, you win!


So I guess I should have stuck with the Espola approach. I kinda thought you were above that but I guess I was wrong..


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So I guess I should have stuck with the Espola approach. I kinda thought you were above that but I guess I was wrong..


You lost me a while ago. Because I don’t think I have to explain why in any given group of people in an ER or DMV, more will be documented than undocumented. You know that’s obvious.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 3, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You lost me a while ago. Because I don’t think I have to explain why in any given group of people in an ER or DMV, more will be documented than undocumented. You know that’s obvious.


So now not only are you not answering my simple question but your making up excuses.

That much is obvious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They've been here longer than all but the first inhabitants. I'd guarantee that most of us in here can't claim more than one or two generations of being in Cali.


Who gives 1 fuck? 
The big fish eat the little fish.
We bought and paid for this piece of land, didn't we?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So now not only are you not answering my simple question but your making up excuses.
> 
> That much is obvious.


The more you talk to x the worse he gets. He starts out pretty reasonable, but then takes a hard left.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So now not only are you not answering my simple question but your making up excuses.
> 
> That much is obvious.


I’m now hearing the twilight zone theme.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m now hearing the twilight zone theme.


That's funny because all I'm hearing from you is Looney Tunes..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

*Is the Migrant Caravan a Trojan Horse?*
By Brian C. Joondeph
'Trojan horse' refers to a clever trick to hide and sneak foes across enemy lines. It is the story of a large hollow wooden horse constructed by the Greeks, to hide and hold Greek warriors. The horse was offered to Troy by the Greeks as a tribute to goddess Athena which would make Troy impregnable. Once brought inside the gates of Troy, soldiers emerged from the horse, opening the city gates to the Greek army. It was a clever and effective sneak attack.

Although this was an ancient technique of war, Trojan horses are being used today, in a different kind of war. This war is not against the Greeks, but instead against first world western countries, including the United States, that have lost the will to defend their people, their culture, and their borders.

The current Trojan horse is the “migrant caravan”, heading from Central, through Mexico, toward the U.S. southern border. The migratory surge is sponsored by a group called Pueblo Sin Fronteras, whose mission is to, “Accompany migrants and refugees in their journey of hope, and together demand our human rights.” The migrant caravan now traversing Mexico is  their modus operandi.

Migrants from Central America are supposedly fleeing their home countries to seek political asylum further north. They are allowed to cross Mexico’s own southern border but are not being invited to stay in Mexico or granted asylum by Mexico. Instead they are given assistance, by migrant organizations, the Mexican government, and likely American pro illegal immigration groups, toward their final destination, the United States.

Once they set foot in the U.S., they can claim political asylum, and with U.S. catch-and-release policies, are essentially set free within the U.S. Are all of the migrants being persecuted politically in their home countries or are some traveling with the caravan for other reasons? If so, how many? Do any U.S. government officials, other than President Trump, know or care?

This photo from CNN shows the migrant caravan.







So does this photo below from Telesur.







Notice how many of the migrants are young men, fit and of military age. These migrants look remarkably similar to photos of Syrian refugees entering Europe. Sure there are women and children too, but most are young men.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

*Civil Rights Renaissance to Remember Martin Luther King*
By Ben Voth
March 4, 2018 is the 50th anniversary of what may arguably be the end of America’s second revolution:  the civil rights movement.  On March 4, 1968, Martin Luther was assassinated on the balcony of the Loraine Motel in Memphis.  The assassination was a jacobin fantasy long sought against King since the inception of his leadership efforts for civil rights beginning in 1956.  King’s assassination 50 years ago was perhaps an end of the community of the beloved and a non-violent effort to bring a stop to segregation and other overwhelming aspects of racism in the United States.  King’s efforts along with other leaders such as James Farmer, Jr. and James Meredith were increasingly sidelined by more militant efforts to reject American political conventions as articulated by men like Stokely Carmichael in his famous alternative to the non-violent movement expressed in the simple words:  “Black Power!” 50 years later, America needs more than ever a renaissance of the American civil rights movement. 


With the ascendancy of black power movements like the Black Panthers and the Black Liberation Army, white participants in the civil rights movement were expelled.  The Christian, non-violent, and religious trappings of the movement were discarded and the partisan beliefs that blacks must claim for themselves the rights so long denied became dominant and entrenched.  Carmichael incited the counter movement when he co-opted James Meredith’s “March Against Fear.”  On June 16, 1966, Carmichael led the crowd in chants of “black power” andexplained in Greenwood, Mississippi: “every courthouse in Mississippi ought to be burned down tomorrow to get rid of the dirt and the mess.” The idea of ‘burning it down’ has become a trademark of an Alinsky-inspired vision of riots and violent destruction across the nation.  Carmichael’s frustration tapped into an endless sea of anger all people feel at the pain of genuine injustice.  Academics have to a large extent fanned the flames of 50 years of black power fantasies by offering false hagiography of leaders such as Malcolm X.  In current re-tellings of the 1960s, Malcolm X is viewed as the path not taken versus King, and a militancy we should now embrace to reduce problems like police killings of innocent black men like Stephon Clark.  Malcolm’s last words, less than 24 hours after having his house bombed by jacobin radicals and one week before being assassinated himself, show a change of heart different from his present hagiography:  “I say again that I'm not a racist, I don't believe in any form of segregation or anything like that. I'm for the brotherhood of everybody, but I don't believe in forcing brotherhood upon people who don't want it. Long as we practice brotherhood among ourselves, and then others who want to practice brotherhood with us, we practice it with them also, we're for that. But I don't think that we should run around trying to love somebody who doesn't love us.”  Malcolm X’s repudiation of segregation and exit from the Nation of Islam was a diametrical change from his debates with James Farmer Jr. in 1962 and demonstrated a decisive break with the radical visions of NOI.  His change of heart came not long after civil rights workers James Chaney, Mickey Schwerner, and Andrew Goodman were murdered in Mississippi in the summer of 1964.  Exasperated with the non-violent methods of his martyred brother within the Congress of Racial Equality (CORE), Ben Chaney joined the ranks of the Black Liberation Army in the 1970s.  This terrorist group was dedicated to violent revolution against racism within the United States.  Chaney went to jail for years after being caught running guns related to several murders committed by the group.  He has since renounced the path of violence he formerly embraced.

In 2018, we need a renaissance of the American civil rights movement.  They myth that confrontation, anger and neo-segregationism have not been tried sufficiently, needs to be seen for the 50-year failure it has been in American race relations.  The nation needs to re-discover King’s words at the conclusion of his letter from a Birmingham jail.  In the closing, King said the South would someday remember her heroes: “the James Merediths, courageously and with a majestic sense of purpose, facing jeering and hostile mobs and the agonizing loneliness that characterizes the life of the pioneer.” James Meredith is still alive today in Mississippi and largely shunned by experts for failing to maintain the reactionary political zeal that holds civil rights memory captive to one political ideology.  Meredith’s 2012 biography, “Mission from God,” stands as a powerful correction to the conventional secular and ideological narratives of how we should both remember and act upon race relations.  Civil rights heroes such as John Lewis need to remember the true calling of civil rights when confronted with the bi-partisan opportunity to stand with President Trump at the opening of the Mississippi civil rights museum in Jackson.  Great non-partisan leaders like Reverend John Perkins continue to point us toward a better path.  As long as civil rights memory is used as a narrow ideological whipping post for Republicans, it is African-American men who will bear the brunt of ongoing injustice.  Meredith, Farmer, King, and Malcolm X all understood this dangerous jacobin end of spiraling partisan cynicism.  The 50 year anniversary of King’s assassination in the immediate aftermath of Easter, is an ideal time for a national reconsideration of our present path on race relations.  The conclusion of King’s last public words on the night of April 3—the eve of his assassination, are a compelling reminder of our eternal idealistic call for justice as seen through God’s eyes:

“Like anybody, I would like to live a long life. Longevity has its place. But I'm not concerned about that now. I just want to do God's will. And He's allowed me to go up to the mountain. And I've looked over. And I've seen the Promised Land. I may not get there with you. But I want you to know tonight, that we, as a people, will get to the promised land! And so I'm happy, tonight.

I'm not worried about anything.

I'm not fearing any man!

Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord!!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Some of MLK's final words, the night before he was assassinated.




“Like anybody, I would like to live a long life. Longevity has its place. But I'm not concerned about that now. I just want to do God's will. And He's allowed me to go up to the mountain. And I've looked over. And I've seen the Promised Land. I may not get there with you. But I want you to know tonight, that we, as a people, will get to the promised land! And so I'm happy, tonight.

I'm not worried about anything.

I'm not fearing any man!

Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord!!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some of MLK's final words, the night before he was assassinated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt MLK spent some time in the Garden of Gethsemane before that speech.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some of MLK's final words, the night before he was assassinated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy how he said that the night before his death.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Crazy how he said that the night before his death.


I really am tired of seeing the insanity joe posts. I never was a tabloid reader and this yellow journalism joe is addicted to isn't just innocent fun, some idiots actually believe it and post it in forums as if it's real.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I really am tired of seeing the insanity joe posts. I never was a tabloid reader and this yellow journalism joe is addicted to isn't just innocent fun, some idiots actually believe it and post it in forums as if it's real.


You are disputing my MLK post? You are disputing his speech the night before he was killed?
I feel the ignoramus is about to ignore the truth so he can stay ignorant and put me on ignore.


----------



## Booter (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Civil Rights Renaissance to Remember Martin Luther King*
> By Ben Voth
> March 4, 2018 is the 50th anniversary of what may arguably be the end of America’s second revolution:  the civil rights movement.  On March 4, 1968, Martin Luther was assassinated on the balcony of the Loraine Motel in Memphis.  The assassination was a jacobin fantasy long sought against King since the inception of his leadership efforts for civil rights beginning in 1956.  King’s assassination 50 years ago was perhaps an end of the community of the beloved and a non-violent effort to bring a stop to segregation and other overwhelming aspects of racism in the United States.  King’s efforts along with other leaders such as James Farmer, Jr. and James Meredith were increasingly sidelined by more militant efforts to reject American political conventions as articulated by men like Stokely Carmichael in his famous alternative to the non-violent movement expressed in the simple words:  “Black Power!” 50 years later, America needs more than ever a renaissance of the American civil rights movement.
> 
> ...


Here's another solution - people like yourself could stop being racist assholes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are disputing my MLK post? You are disputing his speech the night before he was killed?
> I feel the ignoramus is about to ignore the truth so he can stay ignorant and put me on ignore.


No, I'm just tired of scrolling past all the lies and ignorance you post day after day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Booter said:


> Here's another solution - people like yourself could stop being racist assholes.


One needs to acknowledge the problem first . . . he thinks everyone is filled with hate, or should be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I'm just tired of scrolling past all the lies and ignorance you post day after day.


Maybe your world view would change if you did read my posts, then you could stop playing the victim.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Booter said:


> Here's another solution - people like yourself could stop being racist assholes.


Are you white?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you white?


Joe poses that question because if you’re white, you should join him on his crusade against the oppression of whites in a changing America. Don’t be a race traitor, Booter!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe poses that question because if you’re white, you should join him on his crusade against the oppression of whites in a changing America. Don’t be a race traitor, Booter!


Duck!!!???


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe poses that question because if you’re white, you should join him on his crusade against the oppression of whites in a changing America. Don’t be a race traitor, Booter!


That is an honest question, just trying to figure out what angle he is playing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is an honest question, just trying to figure out what angle he is playing.


You just can't see outside your own perception can you? You won't even try. We don't all think from a selfish perspective as you and your ilk do.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you erecting straw-men once again?


*They made a movie about you a long time ago......in a far away place.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, I'm just tired of scrolling past all the lies and ignorance you post day after day.


*No.....you're Lying to yourself. *

*It's your posts that contain those accusations. *

*It's quite disheartening to see your low intellect responses*
*in retrospect isn't it......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One needs to acknowledge the problem first . . . he thinks everyone is filled with hate, or should be.


Yes, I wouldn't dream anyone hates our current president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just can't see outside your own perception can you? You won't even try. We don't all think from a selfish perspective as you and your ilk do.


You can never believe a democrat, you know that, lying iz second nature to you people, first nature more like.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No.....you're Lying to yourself. *
> 
> *It's your posts that contain those accusations. *
> 
> ...


And that was hiz response to my post of MLK's speech quotes.
Maybe he doesn't like black people?
What a racist he iz.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

You people try sooooo hard, why not try the truth? The truth is easy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

*Ann Coulter: We Used to Care About One Another*








by Ann Coulter4 Apr 2018584

4 Apr, 2018 4 Apr, 2018
*Once upon a time, we cared about the welfare of our fellow Americans. Farmers in the Midwest devastated by tornadoes, trailer parks washed away in a Florida hurricane, our country’s ranking on various international comparisons — we all rooted for our fellow Americans. Like all countries, we would squabble, but we were family. We were all Americans. *
Not anymore! Now, no one cares about anything but getting rich, the better to separate oneself from the lives and concerns of poorer Americans.


Businessmen, Wall Street bankers, ethnic activists, Democrats and Republicans (including the president, apparently) — all of them have a stronger fellow feeling toward Saudi princes and German bankers than toward Iowa farmers. Being “inclusive” to “Dreamers” necessarily means being exclusionary toward our own working class.

So what if wages have flatlined — or declined! — for several decades? The smart set aren’t wage-slaves.

Mexican drug cartels aren’t swarming through their towns. They live in fancy neighborhoods.

Somali refugees aren’t beating up their kids — who are safely ensconced in expensive private schools, anyway.


Members of our governing class seem to have decided the country is doomed, so they may as well make their pile. Sure, they’ll have to face the wrath of voters and may be voted out of office, like Eric Cantor. But they’ll end up on corporate boards or win lucrative lobbying contracts. Plus, being “progressive” on immigration will look great on their kid’s Princeton application.

advertisement

Everybody’s looking out for No. 1.

It wasn’t always this way. Politicians, liberal activists and journalists used to care about even non-fashionable Americans.

One doesn’t have to go back to the Garfield administration to find a time when everyone wanted to protect the nation from dysfunctional immigration — the crime, the drugs, the poverty, the wage-depressing effect, the burden on our social services. Positions that are today considered hateful used to be called “common sense.”

A 1995 news article in The New York Times calmly described preparations the Immigration and Naturalization Service was making in case a “vast flood of illegal immigrants” surged across the Mexican border, “inundating entire communities as it washes north into the American heartland.” Under the Clinton administration, the illegals would face either “immediate voluntary deportation” or “emergency detention.”


No indignant denunciations followed.

More hate speech from the Times:

“Fighting illegal immigration is a difficult and important job. But Congress should do it in a way that will deter illegal entry at the border.” — New York Times editorial, Sept. 29, 1997

“(The I.N.S.) is extremely troubled, but has improved under the leadership of Doris Meissner. Since her appointment in 1993, … (t)he border is tighter, and the I.N.S. is deporting record numbers of criminal aliens.” — New York Times editorial, Aug. 10, 1997

Just a few years ago, Charles Lane, an editorial writer at The Washington Post, called for “prompt exclusion of unaccompanied Central American minors” during the border surge under Obama. “Only by showing people there is nothing to be gained by paying traffickers for the traumatic voyage through Mexico will the chaos cease.”


The great civil rights icon Barbara Jordan produced a report on immigration more than two decades ago, calling on the government to end chain migration and put a dead stop to illegal immigration, for the benefit of all Americans.

“Credibility in immigration policy can be summed up in one sentence: Those who should get in, get in; those who should be kept out, are kept out; and those who should not be here will be required to leave.”

She added: “Deportation is crucial.”


Far-left Democrats used to openly proclaim ideas that would get them banned from Twitter today:

“When push comes to shove, there is only one realistic way that you can stop illegal immigration into this country, and that is by making it illegal and being tough enough that illegal immigrants cannot work in this country.” — Democratic Sen. Howard Metzenbaum, 1985


“No sane country would (reward illegal immigrants), right? Guess again. If you break our laws by entering this country without permission, and give birth to a child, we reward that child with U.S. citizenship and guarantee full access to all public and social services this society provides — and that’s a lot of services. Is it any wonder that two-thirds of the babies born at taxpayer expense in county-run hospitals in Los Angeles are born to illegal alien mothers?” — Democratic Sen. Harry Reid, 1993

Very recently, a presidential candidate who seemed to actually care about America’s working class denounced illegal immigration as “a Koch brothers” idea. That was Bernie Sanders.

He explained: “Open borders? No, that’s a Koch brothers’ proposal. … That’s a right-wing proposal, which says essentially there is no United States. … It would make everybody in America poorer — you’re doing away with the concept of a nation-state. … You have an obligation in my view to do everything we can to help poor people.

“What right-wing people in this country would love is an open-border policy. Bring in all kinds of people, work for $2 or $3 an hour — that would be great for them. I don’t believe in that. I think we have to raise wages in this country; I think we have to do everything we can to create millions of jobs.” — Bernie Sanders in an interview with Ezra Klein of Vox on July 28, 2015

Forget hypocrisy — I don’t care about that right now. It’s the cruelty that interests me.

Have well-heeled Americans really decided to abandon their fellow citizens? These merchants of compassion have none to spare for our own people? I’m not a steelworker, a waitress or a black teenager looking for an entry-level job, either. But I still care about other Americans.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ann Coulter: We Used to Care About One Another*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She should know. She lives in Palm Beach, with houses in LA and a condo in Manhattan. She’s very, very wealthy and I’m sure never gave two shits about Iowa farmers. The article is about half right, though. We need to care more for each other and we need to enforce immigration laws.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> She should know. She lives in Palm Beach, with houses in LA and a condo in Manhattan. She’s very, very wealthy and I’m sure never gave two shits about Iowa farmers. The article is about half right, though. We need to care more for each other and we need to enforce immigration laws.


We all care about farmer $ub$idie$.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We all care about farmer $ub$idie$.


I’ve railed against our artificially propped up corn and cow economy on here before.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’ve railed against our artificially propped up corn and cow economy on here before.



*Railed...?*

*You've been railed.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Why don't you cheap fucks donate some of that money you keep lying/bragging about to help your crooked party, Hillary needs some diapers.
Cheap bastards.

Still Bleeding: The DNC’s Financial Situation Just Got Worse - Matt Vespa
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/04/04/bleeding-the-dncs-financial-situation-just-got-worse-n2467872?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj0jafqjKLaAhWJn4MKHUtfCo8QqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw0Qzrws8A5hkhMc0xNscVJc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Freak show

‘Rachel Maddow’ Was The Most Watched Cable News Show In March
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/04/maddow-most-watched-show-cable-news/&ved=0ahUKEwiJgte6jqLaAhUq04MKHUVbBkEQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw3OzxWM8o4nsmh39TXcqtJu


----------



## xav10 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why don't you cheap fucks donate some of that money you keep lying/bragging about to help your crooked party, Hillary needs some diapers.
> Cheap bastards.
> 
> Still Bleeding: The DNC’s Financial Situation Just Got Worse - Matt Vespa
> ...


Good pitch, Joe. You sound like DWS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Here are your illegal voters,

More than million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's license...
http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article207939584.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

I guess I'm not the only one that won't accept an invasion of illegal alien criminals,

Dominos fall: Another California city bails on sanctuary status
21 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/04/dominos-fall-another-california-city-bails-sanctuary-status/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwieop7K_KLaAhXnmq0KHe1YDBcQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw3G_zh592gBEPS4osb0b_ok


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here are your illegal voters,
> 
> More than million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's license...
> http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article207939584.html


Hey Multi, that should answer your question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

DNC Black Caucus chair outs herself as former Black Panther
APRIL 4, 2018
The Democratic Party is the party of radical leadership.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/dnc_black_caucus_chair_outs_herself_as_former_black_panther.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DNC Black Caucus chair outs herself as former Black Panther
> APRIL 4, 2018
> The Democratic Party is the party of radical leadership.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/dnc_black_caucus_chair_outs_herself_as_former_black_panther.html


Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid that some of *that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid that some of *that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.*


#nowweknow


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid that some of *that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.*


#OBVI


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #OBVI


FDR, Harry Truman, JFK, LBJ, Carter, Clinton, Obama. 

Ike, Nixon, Ford, Reagan, Bush, W, Trump.

Those are our presidents last 80 years or so. Why are you posting about Stalinism?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid that some of *that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.*


Black Panther-defenders point to all the good work they did in trying to make blacks self-sufficient and instill pride in people living in inner-city communities. But their radical agenda was doing blacks no good, and the violent and extreme nature of many Black Panther members wipes away any good they may or may not have done.

The Democratic Party is far more radical than the GOP. Prominent radicals include not only Ms. Rollins and DNC vice chairman Keith Ellison, but also the radical socialist Senator Bernie Sanders, former House speaker Nancy Pelosi, and many others in Democratic party leadership positions. 

That's the difference. The GOP has its share of loons and right-wing nuts. But they are mostly shunted to the sidelines. Democrats feature their radicals, give them power, and allow them to set the party's agenda. 

They are a far more dangerous party, and God help us if they ever achieve power



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/dnc_black_caucus_chair_outs_herself_as_former_black_panther.html#ixzz5BoD8kEUP 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

*LONDONISTAN: Lead Surgeon Says Hospital Like Afghan War Zone...*

_*Bloodbath Continues...*_

*'Used to be men in 20s - now children with stab wounds'...*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black Panther-defenders point to all the good work they did in trying to make blacks self-sufficient and instill pride in people living in inner-city communities. But their radical agenda was doing blacks no good, and the violent and extreme nature of many Black Panther members wipes away any good they may or may not have done.
> 
> The Democratic Party is far more radical than the GOP. Prominent radicals include not only Ms. Rollins and DNC vice chairman Keith Ellison, but also the radical socialist Senator Bernie Sanders, former House speaker Nancy Pelosi, and many others in Democratic party leadeted to the sidelines. TWheyrship positions.
> 
> ...


Totally wrong about shunted to the sidelines. They're in control.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Totally wrong about shunted to the sidelines. They're in control.


Their poster child is in the White House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

How One Arizona Charter School Teaches Patriotism in Ten Easy Steps
KARIN MCQUILLAN
"You can tell a Benchmark kid.  They love their country – they know why it's special."  I asked Carole Challoner, one of the founders of this public c...
"You can tell a Benchmark kid. They love their country – they know why it's special." I asked Carole Challoner, one of the founders of this public charter school in Phoenix, how she teaches patriotism to her elementary students. The teachers do it by inspiring the kids with opportunities for gratitude, service, and patriotism. Carole explained how Benchmark does it in ten easy steps.







*1. August.* The school year begins with teaching the National Anthem and the Pledge of Allegiance. Many students coming in from other schools do not know them. Each morning, we play the national anthem over the P.A. system. A couple of students from kindergarten, then rotating up the grades through the year, go to the office and lead the Pledge over the P.A. system. The kids love being picked.

Lesson plans: Each grade learns the meaning of each stanza, what pledging means. They know what they are saying. "If I promise if I'm going to donate $2 of my allowance, that's a pledge." Allegiance is standing for something that is right. "To the flag" means you believe in what the flag stands for. They learn how the flag came about, part of beginning a new country.

*2. September.* We hold a school assembly outdoors and raise two new flags on 9/11 in remembrance. In preparation, each class learns patriotic songs, appropriate to the grade – "We Love America," "Three Cheers for the Red, White, and Blue" and so on, different for each grade level.







Reinforcement: At the end of the year, two students are recognized as "good citizens" and are given the flags to take home. It is a great honor. The teachers keep their eyes out for good citizenship – respect to teachers and fellow students, holding a door open for a teacher, cleaning up a mess in the playground without being asked, being kind to a fellow student.

*3. October.* The kids collect jars of peanut butter and jelly for the troops serving our country. Students help with the delivery to Packages from Home. They collect nearly 3,000 jars in total.

*4. One year,* Benchmark had two teachers become new citizens and held their naturalization ceremony at the school. This is now a yearly tradition. The students sing their patriotic songs, and the new citizen takes their Oath of Allegiance. After the ceremony, a new citizen visits each classroom to answer questions and explain why he wanted to become an American.

The lesson: It's an eye-opener for kids, why people want to live here. They realize how lucky we are to be born here. The two things they all mention are, "I came here for freedom and to live the American dream." To work as hard as they want at what they want in order to become successful. Kids love it; they are very excited. They want to know why they left, why they came here. We've had people from Venezuela, Bosnia, African countries.

*5. November.* On Veterans Day we invite a veteran to each classroom. It is great. They explain why they served in the military. How important it is to serve your country. The students write personal notes of appreciation and give them to the vet – expressing appreciation for keeping them free.

*More inHome*

*Starbucks in the Land of Fruits and Nuts*


*What Is a Militia, Anyway?*


*Voting for Republican Liars: Not Futile!*


*The Sinclair Debacle Is a Big, Juicy Nothingburger*


*A Half-Century of Adolescent Agitators*
They learn what kind of sacrifice is made for them.We've had vets without limbs, we've had family members talk about not having Dad at home for 18 months – that's 2 school years. There is also an all school assembly attended by the veterans in their honor. Students share their poetry and letters to the vets along with singing beautiful patriotic music.

We keep a bulletin board in the school office to honor staff members and family members who have served -they all have their photos up with captions explaining who they are and where they served.Grandpa Joe served in Vietnam.

*6. November* *– Thanksgiving.* The last two weeks of the month are a segment on the Pilgrims, with age-appropriate lessons for each grade. They realize how brave the pilgrims were. Kindergarteners tape out on the carpet the size of the ship the Pilgrims traveled on. It is always a shock to see how cramped they were in the long journey over the sea.

*7. December* is Wreaths across America. Kids and their families volunteer to buy wreaths and go to the National Memorial Cemetery. Families and veterans show up to put wreaths on graves, but some graves have no one to honor them. We have been able to purchase and place 400-500 wreaths yearly. The Benchmark choir performs. Kids hand out notes saying thank you to the visiting vets. About 150 families do it each year.

*8. December* is also Christmas. Every two classrooms adopt a military family, through the chaplain at Luke Air Force Base. The kids buy Christmas presents and food for the military kids and their family.

*9. Writing* is an area where patriotism is regularly taught. They write essays for Veterans' Day and Memorial Day. Ten students are chosen to present their essays at an assembly. This is a big deal, and the kids are thrilled to be recognized for their achievement. They compete in history essay contests held by the Daughters of the American Revolution, Constituting America, the VFW, and the Elks Club. They have to do the research. Benchmark has had a number of contest-winners.

*10. On Washington's birthday*, Nancy Arnold, a retired Benchmark teacher who is very patriotic, dresses as Martha Washington and comes to school to teach. She's the author of _Patriotic Pups_, a children's book on the American Revolution.







The classroom environment reinforces these lessons every day. There's an Uncle Sam poster in the classroom, asking, "What Are You Doing to Protect the Constitution?" The kids learn that each of us has the responsibility as citizens to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights. Classrooms have pictures of the current president; the Founding Fathers; the Declaration of Independence; and, in upper grades, the Preamble of the Constitution.







Benchmark is a public school. Students are not handpicked – they get in by lottery. Tuition is paid for by taxes, but as a charter, Benchmark has independence from the public school system. Benchmark achieves academic excellence. The school scores are almost twice the state average – 96% scores in science, for example – but equally important is teaching character. "Everyone can tell a Benchmark student. Our students are kind, they are respectful, they are caring, and they love their country."

The two teachers who founded the school, Carole Challoner and Barbara Darroch, invested their own money for land and buildings, putting in sweat equity and years of hard work, because they had a clear idea of what they wanted to do differently. As children, they lived in third-world countries, Carole because her very patriotic father served over 20 years in the Air Force, and Barbara because her father worked in the oil industry.

Carole explains, "We know how lucky our students are to have been born in this wonderful country, and it is our responsibility to make sure they never forget that."

As news junkies, American Thinker readers learn weekly about the terrible things being taught to our kids in the public schools. It is important to know our opponents and do everything in our power to stop what they are doing to the next generation. It is equally important to know and celebrate the everyday heroes on our side.

Gratitude is the beginning of wisdom. We have a lot of smart, dedicated, and capable people working for what is right and good. As Carole Challoner teaches her students, we have many people to thank for their hard work and sacrifices. Never forget the teachers out there who love our country, buck the system, and teach our children to love the national treasure that is America. The Benchmark example can be spread far and wide.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Please tell me again about how the poor, illegal and legal immigrants contribute to our country, lie if you have to please.
*Top 20% of Americans Will Pay 87% of Income Tax...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

CNN Says Yes, Rape Among Illegal Immigrants Is 'A Real Problem' But Not The Honduran Caravan. Its Rape Levels Are Totally Normal
Politics | Nick Givas
 Video

'Some of the human traffickers, there is a pattern of sexual abuse and rape'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

'Morning Joe' Comes Up With Racist Scare Smear To Attack Trump Over Immigration
Politics | Nick Givas
 Video

'Ordering troops to our border to deal with the supposed flood of immigrants who are going to crash the border ... that's pretty extreme'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

'Like I'm Some Kind Of Moron!' -- Tucker Gets Heated During Debate With Immigration Activist
Media | Amber Athey

 Video

This is a must-watch


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

What death panels?


*Hawaii Legalizes Assisted Suicide*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

*Ex Mex Prez Vicente Fox Lets ‘Globalist Cat Out of Bag’ in Farage Debate: Lauds Authoritarian China, Slams Democracy*
84
Email
Google+
Twitter






Steamboat Institute
by Raheem Kassam6 Apr 2018College Park, MD112

6 Apr, 2018 6 Apr, 2018
*COLLEGE PARK, Maryland — The former Mexican President Vicente Fox let the “globalist cat out of the bag” last night at Maryland University, heaping praise on the pragmatism of the authoritarian regime in China, while blasting democracy and the will of the people in a 90-minute-long debate against former UK Independence Party leader Nigel Farage.*
The two men locked horns in the “Nationalism vs. Globalism” debate series, hosted by the Steamboat Institute and moderated by Wall Street Journal’s Mary Kissell.


The two traded blows on issues like trade, democracy, the European Union and Trump’s border wall plans for over an hour before President Fox launched into a broadside against the idea of democracy.

“You visit China today, you visit the east. No more ideologies,” said Fox, moments after stating his support for the Institutional Revolutionary Party (PRI) in Mexico’s upcoming Presidential elections.

While Fox defeated the 71-year-long “perfect dictatorship” of PRI, which governed uninterrupted for 71 years, he declared his support for the neo-liberal party which also curiously finds itself as a member of the Socialist International group, stating: “I know [the PRI candidate, Meade] has the burden on his shoulder of PRI corruption… I always go more for the person, not for the ideology.

“You visit China today, you visit the east. No more ideologies. They don’t fight like dogs and cats here, like Republicans and Democrats do every day. They are pragmatic governments. They work on technology, on exports, on trading”.


Kissell — who had declared her and the Wall Street Journal’s bias in favour of Fox at the beginning of the debate — intervened, “They’re authoritarian regimes. They put people in labour camps. They torture them”.

“Well,” replied Fox, “I began to doubt how smart is democracy, because democracy’s not delivering. That’s why in Britain they’re not happy with what’s going on. You’re not happy with what’s going on in the United States, you’re not happy with what is going on in Mexico… I see, pretty soon, something different… some other way we’re going to perform governance, that we’re going to take decisions, and how we’re going to manage our countries”.

Farage, who received the minority of the speaking time by some margin at the debate, hit back: “I think the globalist cat was just let out of the bag.

“We heard President Fox’s contempt for democracy and for what people think. I heard in previous debates he didn’t even think the Brexit result was a fair democratic result. And this is what the globalists want. I’ve no doubt most of them are terribly well educated and frightfully clever and well funded by giant multinationals and they think they know better than the ordinary peasants as to how we should live our lives.

“2016 was not just a short term kick back against that mentality. What we said in 2016, despite terrible threats of economic chaos and plagues of black locusts that would descend upon our countries, what we said is we’ve had enough of being talked down to by the globalists. We actually want to live democratically, in our own nations, we’ll co-operate with our neighbours. But honestly, President Fox, you talk about our referendum, and democracy, I think, in pejorative terms.


“For many of us, whether in this room or outside, actually, the vote is the most powerful thing we possess as free human beings. We value it. We showed in 2016 just how potent and powerful that can be”.

Kissell polled the audience before and after the debate, with over 90 per cent in the room declaring — to Farage’s victory — that the nation-state was not obsolete. Ms. Kissell was confused by her own terminology in assessing the audience vote, and accidentally declared President Fox the winner, despite him losing the vote by about a 90 per cent margin. Mr. Farage corrected her on stage, to the amusement of the audience.

President Fox has been a long-standing critic of U.S. President Donald Trump, repeatedly stating that Mexico will not pay for “that f**king wall”.

Fox was forced to apologise for his crude behaviour in an exclusive interview with Breitbart News. President Trump accepted his apology.

*The full debate can be watched below:*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Tijuana: 549 Homicides in Three Months


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tijuana: 549 Homicides in Three Months


Gun control in action.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Gun control in action.


All these thing I am posting about is just a bit of a larger plan to get us to believe this is all normal.
I am not falling for it.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All these thing I am posting about is just a bit of a larger plan to get us to believe this is all normal.
> I am not falling for it.


Joe, now you're talking crazy. "A larger plan?" "I'm not falling for it?" Huh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Gun control in action.


Are you saying all those murders were the result of gunfire?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying all those murders were the result of gunfire?


Are you saying that Im saying that?


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here are your illegal voters,
> 
> More than million undocumented immigrants have received California driver's license...
> http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article207939584.html



*Not one Democrat Poster believed the TRUTH when I posted it over a year ago.....*

*That's why they all carry the " Dumb Fuck " medal around their neck.*

*California was supposed to be Hillary's Ace in the Hole.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN Says Yes, Rape Among Illegal Immigrants Is 'A Real Problem' But Not The Honduran Caravan. Its Rape Levels Are Totally Normal
> Politics | Nick Givas
> Video
> 
> 'Some of the human traffickers, there is a pattern of sexual abuse and rape'



*The Traffickers are raping the shit out of the female marchers and all the other illegals *
*who seek their services......*

*CNN cannot tell the TRUTH or it would confirm the Presidents statement.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

REPORT: Obama Admin Used Taxpayer Money To Fund Soros' Far-Left Foreign Political Activities
23 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/29145/report-obama-admin-used-taxpayer-money-fund-soros-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjAn-6q7KjaAhVqxFkKHbKlDOIQqUMISTAI&usg=AOvVaw3Z2toHfjpabY0sG7XKnyZn


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 7, 2018)

The New York Times
By CARL HULSE3 hrs ago

WASHINGTON — In the spring of 2014, a friend tried to nudge Judge Stephen Reinhardt, then an 83-year-old liberal stalwart on the United States Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit, into stepping aside from full-time duties so President Barack Obama could nominate a successor.

The friend, Erwin Chemerinsky, now the dean at the University of California, Berkeley, School of Law, said he had gently suggested to Judge Reinhardt that he and another longtime liberal figure on the San Francisco-based court make way while Democrats still had the power to assure that jurists with a similar philosophy would take their place. Judge Reinhardt swiftly rejected that notion and stayed on.

Now Judge Reinhardt, who died this past week at age 87, could very well be replaced by a nominee chosen by President Trump. The president suddenly has a chance to seat a judge with a markedly different judicial outlook, giving conservatives a greater voice on the liberal-leaning court, which has been a particular thorn in Mr. Trump’s side.

The president’s opening does not end there.

The vacancy is one of eight on the appeals court, which has 29 active judges — a vivid illustration of the larger opportunity for Mr. Trump to put an enduring stamp on the makeup of the federal judiciary nationwide by installing candidates of a more conservative bent.

“With a Republican Senate and no possibility of a filibuster, he can have whoever he wants on the circuit court,” Mr. Chemerinsky said. “It will dramatically change the Ninth Circuit.”

Currently, there are almost 150 federal district and appeals court vacancies around the country, a number that has risen from just over 100 when Mr. Trump took office, despite his notable success at filling openings. Democrats’ weakening of the filibuster against nominees in 2013 and a recent Republican decision to limit the veto power of home-state senators over judicial candidates have left few avenues to impede Mr. Trump and his Senate allies in their determination to fill judicial openings.

more reading:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-wants-to-reshape-the-courts-a-liberal-judge-unwittingly-helped-him/ar-AAvAC0X?li=BBnb4R7&ocid=iehp


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What death panels?
> 
> 
> *Hawaii Legalizes Assisted Suicide*


Soylent Green?
The picture reminds me of the movie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Sarah Palin on Levin Sunday at 7 on Fox news, the channel libs hate but but love to watch.

BTW, you libs, that red white and blue thing is an American Flag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Illegal Immigration: Lies, Damned Lies, and Statistics
BRIAN C. JOONDEPH
Press reports of illegal border crossings being down under President Obama don't hold much water upon closer scrutiny.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/illegal_immigration__lies_damned_lies_and_statistics.html
*Illegal Immigration: Lies, Damned Lies, and Statistics*

The quote in the title has been attributed to Mark Twain, Benjamin Disraeli, and others, but its true source remains unknown. Let's call it an anonymous source, which these days forms the basis of numerous stories in the New York Times or Washington Post. At least the unsourced quote is from many years ago and not particularly relevant now, unlike the unsourced stories of today, which make up the new standard of journalism.

Regardless of who said it first, the quote, "is a phrase describing the persuasive power of numbers, particularly the use of statistics to bolster weak arguments." In other words, numbers and statistics can be used selectively to bolster an erroneous premise – or, to put it more simply, to create fake news.

This week, social media were busy showing this graphic in response to President Trump's continued promises to secure the border, using the military if necessary. Here is a graphic from MSNBC.







The point of the chart is to show that border crossings are at a 46-year low. Followed by the media accusing the mean and ignorant president of wasting taxpayer money sending the National Guard to the southern border to stop the migrant caravans bringing the poor and downtrodden to a better life in the U.S.

As an aside, MSNBC has no concern about the hundreds of millions of wasted and destructive taxpayer dollars going to support illegal aliens – or, for that matter, Planned Parenthood, whose taxpayer cash goes to aborting a disproportionate number of poor and minority babies. But that's another subject.

Looking at the chart, the quick takeaway is that illegal border crossings, quite high during the George W. Bush years, precipitously dropped under President Obama, who, despite the assertions of the right, was indeed an illegal immigration hawk, tough on border security, doing yeoman's work stopping illegal immigration.

The media narrative goes on. Trump is merely continuing what Obama started, thuggishly acting as though he is solely responsible for cutting down on illegal immigration, riding the coattails of the great and visionary Barack Hussein O, blowing smoke as usual to keep his oversized ego fully inflated.

OK, that's the MSNBC and CNN narrative. Let me suggest another interpretation.

*More inHome*

*Internet Liberals Give, and Internet Liberals Take Away*


*The Diversity Umbrella Is Full. Illegal Aliens Can't Fit.*


*Perpetually Progressive Confiscatory Taxation in America*


*‘Crumbling infrastructure’ no mere metaphor*


*Washington Post sends an article about a key Mueller witness down the memory hole*
The graphic is based on the 2017 Border Security Report from the Department of Homeland Security. From the actual report, "_n FY17, CBP recorded the lowest level of illegal cross-border migration on record," CBP being U.S. Customs and Border Protection.

That's as far as big media read in preparing their graphic and talking points. It's similar to how they edit the words of those they dislike – NBC, for example, cutting part of a 911 call from George Zimmerman to create a false narrative that Zimmerman was a racist.

If the intrepid journalistic sleuths read the very next sentence, their story might have changed. The report then said, "As measured by apprehensions along the border and inadmissible encounters at U.S. ports of entry."

Four simple words turn their entire story upside-down – as measured by apprehensions.

The entire chart is based not on how many illegally crossed our borders, but how many were apprehended. It's as if the number of drug-dealers in the U.S. were based on how many are caught and convicted, which is a fraction of the total number out there.

What if the Obama policy were to understaff border crossings? Or direct agents to be less vigilant or vigorous in arresting illegal aliens? In other words, what if the numbers dropped dramatically during the Obama years simply because existing law wasn't being enforced?

Rather than apprehending illegal aliens, the Obama directive was to look the other way and let them in. Then voilà: the number of apprehensions drops dramatically, despite illegal immigration actually increasing.

Obama's approach to border security was well known, going as far as directing his Department of Justice to sue states, such as Arizona, for having the unmitigated gall to enforce actual federal immigration law.

How many busloads of "unaccompanied alien children" crossed the U.S. border during the Obama years? Obama "declared it an urgent humanitarian situation and named a federal coordinator to make sure the children are cared for – but offered no new ideas for how to keep them from trying to enter."

That was in 2014, and the White House expected the 60,000 "unaccompanied minor children" number to double in 2015. If they weren't apprehended, how were they measured? The MSNBC chart showed that only apprehensions were down, not actual illegal immigration, which was on the rise. Fake news.

No wonder the CBP chart showed a drop during the Obama years. The door was wide open, and only a fraction of those entering the country  were actually apprehended and measured for the sake of this statistical report.

This is similar to what was discovered, but hardly reported, after the Parkland school shooting. Many public schools have a policy of not reporting crimes in order to secure federal funding under the measure to supposedly prevent the "school-to-prison pipeline."

Police, in cahoots with the school boards, would ignore crimes, or downgrade their severity, as well as lose evidence, all to make their school statistics show little if any crime. And in exchange, the school boards would receive taxpayer dollars to use as they wished, whether to fund the re-election campaign of the local sheriff, complicit in the scheme, or pad the salaries and benefits of school administrators.

If they don't arrest or charge anyone with a crime, then statistically, the crime didn't happen. It's like the old axiom for medical interns: "If you don't take a temperature, you can't find a fever" – thereby avoiding hours of extra work evaluating the cause of the fever. Decriminalize an activity, and it goes away – statistically, anyway, but not in reality.

I suspect that Trump's numbers on illegal border crossing apprehensions reflect the reality that crossings are indeed way down because fewer are trying to cross the border illegally. The few who do are being apprehended at a much higher rate. Potential border-crossers fear Trump in a way they never feared Obama, especially now that Trump signed a memo ending "catch and release." There is a new sheriff in town.

The entire premise of illegal border crossings being down under Obama, and no lower under Trump, is either a lie or a damned lie. You can decide which.

The left is using dishonest statistics to push a false narrative, parroted by the complicit media. That explains why media distrust is at an all-time high._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Dems complain over ICE arrest of illegal alien with 15 criminal convictions
7 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/08/dems-complain-ice-arrest-illegal-alien-15-criminal-convictions/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj8xMmGy6vaAhUFuVkKHWS8B5sQqUMIMTAA&usg=AOvVaw3U-8UrYb2jc1bzJtw8CfU2&ampcf=1
I guess Pinzon’s girlfriend isn’t entitled to a #MeToo moment, eh?

What Valezquez was specifically complaining about was the fact that ICE had taken custody of Pinzon as he was leaving the courthouse. This is apparently “unfair” in her opinion, and will make it less likely that other illegal aliens will show up for court appearances if they suspect that ICE is lurking around the area. But there was far more to Pinzon’s story than one domestic violence charge. As Timothy Meads at Townhall explains, the congresswoman failed to note that the suspect has a rap sheet as long as his arm.


Rep. Nydia Velazquez

✔@NydiaVelazquez
https://twitter.com/NydiaVelazquez/status/982359037248499712

Extremely concerning to hear that ICE agents targeted an undocumented immigrant just outside Brooklyn Criminal Court this morning. Such actions by ICE have no place in our City & I will be monitoring the situation carefully. https://nydn.us/2GHkrvZ 

1:47 PM - Apr 6, 2018

*ICE grabs immigrant from Brooklyn courthouse, prompting protest*
Legal Aid attorneys began protesting outside a Brooklyn courthouse after federal agents grabbed an undocumented immigrant.

nydailynews.com





Maryland once again tries (and fails) to pass a tougher crime bill


The illegal alien in question, Diogenes Pinzon, was in court challenging a domestic violence case. His girlfriend alleged that Pinzon had threatened and robbed her on May 25, 2017. Once the hearing was over, under cover ICE agents promptly arrested the illegal alien. *He has also been arrested 14 previous times*. It is unclear if he has ever actually been deported.

According to the New York Daily News, this arrest led to a protest of around 50 attorneys.

We should, in this case, rely on an old adage handed down from our parents. “_Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Fool me *FIFTEEN TIMES* and there’s something seriously messed up going on around here._”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Wanted: A little more class from the House of Obama
APRIL 9, 2018
A really bad week for class and civility.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/wanted_a_little_more_class_from_the_house_of_obama.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Michelle Obama seems to have a bad case of memory loss
APRIL 9, 2018
Michelle Obama is saying that her husband followed the rules and was strict, while his successor, President Trump, is undisciplined and wild. She's as...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/michelle_obama_seems_to_have_a_bad_case_of_memory_loss.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

*HBO 'Reviewing' All Contracts to Pay Actors, Actresses Same Amount...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

*This is what happens when you have a bitch running things.*


*WATCH: Team Obama Said Syria Had Been Cleansed Of Chemical Weapons. Over And Over And Over Again. *
By Ben Shapiro


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This is what happens when you have a bitch running things.*
> 
> 
> *WATCH: Team Obama Said Syria Had Been Cleansed Of Chemical Weapons. Over And Over And Over Again. *
> By Ben Shapiro


Another"non-biased" opinion from an extreme reich-winger. The ball is in Trump's court now, put up or shut up. I say the pussy, pussy-grabber will do little if anything . . . only if he didn't admire Assad so and owe Putin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another"non-biased" opinion from an extreme reich-winger. The ball is in Trump's court now, put up or shut up. I say the pussy, pussy-grabber will do little if anything . . . only if he didn't admire Assad so and owe Putin.


Lets ask those dead Russians from a month or two ago.
*US strikes in Syria reportedly killed Russian military ...*
*www.businessinsider.com*/*us*-strikes-*in-syria*-reportedly-*killed*...
Feb 13, 2018 · US airstrikes reportedly *killed* around 100 in *Syria* earlier this month, and *Russian* military contractors may be among the dead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

They don't hurt anyone, they are just here to pick fruit and clean our toilets,





*Migrant Surge Yields 82 Assaults on Border Patrol Agents in February*
558 Comments


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This is what happens when you have a bitch running things.*
> 
> 
> *WATCH: Team Obama Said Syria Had Been Cleansed Of Chemical Weapons. Over And Over And Over Again. *
> By Ben Shapiro


So I see you are siding with Putin, just like you've been guided to do.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This is what happens when you have a bitch running things.*
> 
> 
> *WATCH: Team Obama Said Syria Had Been Cleansed Of Chemical Weapons. Over And Over And Over Again. *
> By Ben Shapiro


Assad is sure punking out Trump. Everybody laughs at him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So I see you are siding with Putin, just like you've been guided to do.


Putin is with assad, dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Assad is sure punking out Trump. Everybody laughs at him.


You must know how he feels.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Putin is with assad, dummy.


You have a hard time with anything beyond 1+1 it appears.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Assad is sure punking out Trump. Everybody laughs at him.


By killing his own people?


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> By killing his own people?


Ignoramus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> By killing his own people?


Now Trump has a "Red-Line" of his own.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now Trump has a "Red-Line" of his own.


You never have known it by the Kenyans lead from behind strategy, the only thing he was ever good at.
Warmonger.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Kamala Harris

✔@KamalaHarris
https://twitter.com/KamalaHarris/status/982758922653192192

Immigrant families are so afraid of being targeted by this Administration they are forgoing critical health care services. This is just wrong. https://buff.ly/2qcZYYC 

4:16 PM - Apr 7, 2018

*Amid deportations, immigrants shy away from medical care*
Healthcare providers across the state say immigrant patients are canceling appointments or waiting until the last minute to seek care for their child’s toothache. Others are asking to leave public...


James Woods

✔@RealJamesWoods
https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods/status/983287610314403840

You know who isn’t getting critical health care? Homeless American citizens and overwhelming numbers of American veterans. THAT is what is just wrong. https://twitter.com/kamalaharris/status/982758922653192192 …

3:16 AM - Apr 9, 2018


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kamala Harris
> 
> ✔@KamalaHarris
> 
> ...


http://insider.foxnews.com/2018/04/02/charles-barkley-rips-trump-supporters-wont-look-mirror-had-black-president


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> http://insider.foxnews.com/2018/04/02/charles-barkley-rips-trump-supporters-wont-look-mirror-had-black-president


What's your point of posting this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> http://insider.foxnews.com/2018/04/02/charles-barkley-rips-trump-supporters-wont-look-mirror-had-black-president


He is obviously talking about Hillary after she lost to the 1/2 white president that everyone would rather call black for political purposes. He should that democrats do not have or want mirrors in their own ivory towers.
Just another ignorant athlete that thinks he matters.


"Nobody ever wants to look in the mirror and say 'it's my fault'," Barkley said. "[Trump] reached a demographic that won't look in the mirror and say 'my life sucks because of me'."

Barkley also said there is a small contingent of Trump supporters who were not happy with the fact America elected a black president, Barack Obama.

"I know some people were like 'wow we got a black president'," Barkley said


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is obviously talking about Hillary after she lost to the 1/2 white president that everyone would rather call black for political purposes. He should that democrats do not have or want mirrors in their own ivory towers.
> Just another ignorant athlete that thinks he matters.
> 
> 
> ...


It's always funny to watch you try to scramble out some meaning against the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

This little Obama appointed cocksucker doesn't look so smug in this picture,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Our government sucks ass,
Zuckerberg WILL NOT Be Under Oath Before Senate...
FACEBOOK big contributor to committees that will question...
Members with stock shares set to quiz...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Our government sucks ass,
> Zuckerberg WILL NOT Be Under Oath Before Senate...
> FACEBOOK big contributor to committees that will question...
> Members with stock shares set to quiz...


So are you trying to say Zuckerberg has more to hide than Trump?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Our government sucks ass,
> Zuckerberg WILL NOT Be Under Oath Before Senate...
> FACEBOOK big contributor to committees that will question...
> Members with stock shares set to quiz...


We know you think that. You make it clear every day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So are you trying to say Zuckerberg has more to hide than Trump?


That iz your problem, you interpret things to fit your narrative. You just aren't that smart.
Why wouldn't they put him/her under oath?
Just like Hillary, why wouldn't they put him/her under oath?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> We know you think that. You make it clear every day.


That's a good thing, right? Mr fake Attorney?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That iz your problem, you interpret things to fit your narrative. You just aren't that smart.
> Why wouldn't they put him/her under oath?
> Just like Hillary, why wouldn't they put him/her under oath?


You are the one that can't figure it out.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So are you trying to say Zuckerberg has more to hide than Trump?


*Ummm.....let's see...*
*He did the same thing under the Obama administration for the Democrats during elections*
*and they heaped nothing but Praise on Zuckerburg.*

*Now they figure out that the same process was used by the opposition and they are destroying*
*his business model.*

*But nothing will be said under oath ......geee I wonder why ?*

*Because if it was UO he could/would implicate the Democrats.*

*Democrats...Mutha Phuckin Hypocrites/Criminals.*

*Just as the speech Chuck Schumer gave this am in regards to*
*the raid on Micheal Cohen's properties... *
*( Under a New York AG who has more than strong ties to Chuck Schumer. )*
*Chuck Schumer is a worthless dirtbag who despises our President because*
*Trump told Schumer to pound sand decades ago....*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a good thing, right? Mr fake Attorney?


That you hate our government? I don’t think it’s good or bad...just obvious


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why wouldn't they put him/her under oath?


Is he on trial?

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/2006/02/when_congress_makes_you_swear.html


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

*Black Lives Matter scammed by fake Facebook page*
Jazz Shaw Apr 10, 2018 10:41 AM





Wonder how Facebook managed to miss this one


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Is he on trial?
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/2006/02/when_congress_makes_you_swear.html


Not with this sham government.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not with this sham government.


dump is a sham?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> dump is a sham?


If he doesn't build the wall, yes, a big fat sham.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he doesn't build the wall, yes, a big fat sham.


Scared little bitch


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not with this sham government.


I've always heard about people like you, but they use to hide in their mom's basement or their grandmother's trailer park spare room blasting away on their CB radios . . . now we have the internet. I changed my mind, can we please go back to when America was great and people like you didn't feel emboldened enough to express your anti-American views.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If he doesn't build the wall, yes, a big fat sham.


*The wall is being built...........as we post....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've always heard about people like you, but they use to hide in their mom's basement or their grandmother's trailer park spare room blasting away on their CB radios . . . now we have the internet. I changed my mind, can we please go back to when America was great and people like you didn't feel emboldened enough to express your anti-American views.



*You are one Creepy Mutha .......don't reinforce a disgusting image you've*
*already cultivated here.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The wall is being built...........as we post....*


Nothing to do with Trump  . . . Bush, Obama, not Trump.

https://reason.com/archives/2018/03/15/trumps-wall-is-performance-art-not-borde


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing to do with Trump  . . . Bush, Obama, not Trump.
> 
> https://reason.com/archives/2018/03/15/trumps-wall-is-performance-art-not-borde



*Come on poor guy......both palms on the cheeks and push....*

*Reality will follow...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are one Creepy Mutha .......don't reinforce a disgusting image you've*
> *already cultivated here.....*


Yes, yes, quite, yes creepy, eeewwww. Coming from you the porn facilitator? Do you see it as OK because it's other people's children?


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, quite, yes creepy, eeewwww. Coming from you the porn facilitator? Do you see it as OK because it's other people's children?




*You see how you reinforce creepiness....just look at your post.*

*Seek out Adam Shift for that type of fellowship....We here on this*
*forum indulge in reality and the TRUTH....*


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Why is the right talking about regulating Facebook, I thought they hated regulations??


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why is the right talking about regulating Facebook, I thought they hated regulations??


Like with criminal activity, national debt or blatant lies, if they did it, they are OK with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Scared little bitch


Just looking out for your kids because their dad is too big of a pussy to look out for his family, you are welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've always heard about people like you, but they use to hide in their mom's basement or their grandmother's trailer park spare room blasting away on their CB radios . . . now we have the internet. I changed my mind, can we please go back to when America was great and people like you didn't feel emboldened enough to express your anti-American views.


Aren't you the one trying to unseat the duly elected President of the USA?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just looking out for your kids because their dad is too big of a pussy to look out for his family, you are welcome.


You are  5 tool player in the all nutter league . . . crazy, creepy, disingenuous, scared and stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing to do with Trump  . . . Bush, Obama, not Trump.
> 
> https://reason.com/archives/2018/03/15/trumps-wall-is-performance-art-not-borde


You mean "see you at the bill signing" Bush and "go ahead and vote" to the illegals, Obama?


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just looking out for your kids because their dad is too big of a pussy to look out for his family, you are welcome.


I know I hit the right button when you start going at the kids...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aren't you the one trying to unseat the duly elected President of the USA?


"Jailed" not unseated.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are  5 tool player in the all nutter league . . . crazy, creepy, disingenuous, scared and stupid.


Are you banging Wez? You sure act like it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> I know I hit the right button when you start going at the kids...


He is a scared, creepy little fella.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> I know I hit the right button when you start going at the kids...


Going at the kids?
You are a dope.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you banging Wez? You sure act like it.


Projecting again? Is that what you people do? We all see the world from the prism of our own personal experience.


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Going at the kids?


Only reason you would bring my kids up, you don't give two shits about them...


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projecting again? Is that what you people do? We all see the world from the prism of our own personal experience.


Lol, we know diz wants a piece of my motorcycle action...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, we know diz wants a piece of my motorcycle action...


Maybe he wants to be Lucky Louie?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


> Only reason you would bring my kids up, you don't give two shits about them...


Are they legal?


----------



## Wez (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are  5 tool player in the all nutter league . . . crazy, creepy, disingenuous, scared and stupid.


*You are a Putz...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Wez said:


>



*That is the face of the the individual who facilitated a large *
*percentage of Obama's 2008/2012 Election voter fraud....*
*Facebook was one of the " Tools " used to enable that !*

*He was the Democrats " Facebook " of voter Fraud !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are a Putz...*


Again you can't deny the message you can only attempt to go after the messenger.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That is the face of the the individual who facilitated a large *
> *percentage of Obama's 2008/2012 Election voter fraud....*
> *Facebook was one of the " Tools " used to enable that !*
> 
> *He was the Democrats " Facebook " of voter Fraud !*


Facebook enabled Trump's election by swaying voters opinions through Russian propaganda. Aren't you just so proud of that fact.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again you can't deny the message you can only attempt to go after the messenger.


You are a putz...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a putz...


Ditto.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again you can't deny the message you can only attempt to go after the messenger.


*What message .....All I saw was deflection/regurgitation.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ditto.



*Yes ....you are a regurgitating duplicate of the Criminal Democratic Thugs....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

*FINALLY: Senator Demands Zuckerberg Fire Staffer Who Let Obama Campaign Steal User Data*
April 10th, 2018
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/10/thom-tillis-zuckerberg-user-data-obama-campaign/&ved=0ahUKEwiY66fTibLaAhUI7IMKHbduCpUQqUMIOjAD&usg=AOvVaw2Otj-9LdZUP82Ujs-mM9pU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Report: AG Sessions Freezes Aid Program for Illegal Migrants
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/10/report-ag-sessions-freezes-legal-program-for-illegal-migrants/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwif2JjNi7LaAhUL1oMKHQCQDogQqUMINDAB&usg=AOvVaw3-5HswjBwIzJClvAJh2LMx&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Soros gets his comeuppance in Hungary
APRIL 10, 2018
The stop-Soros law package, approved by Hungary's voters recently, is moving full speed ahead. The gig is up for the "stateless statesman."
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/soros_gets_his_comeuppance_in_hungary.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Sounds just about right,




* 
*
*Obama aide reveals 'groupie' president fawned over celebs...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

For the past two years, politicians and journalists have become obsessed with fake news. It’s been blamed for the shock election of Trump and Britain’s vote to leave the EU. The Pope’s compared it to the snake in the Garden of Eden and the House of Commons decided it was important enough to fly the DCMS Select Committee over to DC to grill Facebook and Google execs. *Even Mark Zuckerberg admitted that not addressing it sooner was “a big mistake." His punishment is, as Reason magazine’s Robby Soave puts it, to live out “every young person’s worst nightmare: trying to explain how tech stuff works to the nation’s elderly.”*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

*Scapegoating *
First, fake news is too useful a narrative. Rather than face hard questions about candidate choice, voter disenchantment and campaign tactics, unsuccessful campaigns can blame social media for spreading misleading news stories. It’s useful for the _New York Times_ to shift the focus on to fake stories about the Pope endorsing the Donald and away from their reporting of Hillary Clinton’s emails.

And it’s useful as well for the other legacy media companies who compete with Facebook, Google and Twitter for ad revenue. It is ironic that Peter Thiel, Facebook’s earliest outside investor, was inspired to invest in Facebook by the theories of French social theorist Rene Girard when Facebook itself has become one of the scapegoats that were the focus of Girard’s thinking.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds just about right,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last celebrity to visit the WH decided to stay for a while.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Soros gets his comeuppance in Hungary
> APRIL 10, 2018
> The stop-Soros law package, approved by Hungary's voters recently, is moving full speed ahead. The gig is up for the "stateless statesman."
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/soros_gets_his_comeuppance_in_hungary.html


Damn meddlers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> For the past two years, politicians and journalists have become obsessed with fake news. It’s been blamed for the shock election of Trump and Britain’s vote to leave the EU. The Pope’s compared it to the snake in the Garden of Eden and the House of Commons decided it was important enough to fly the DCMS Select Committee over to DC to grill Facebook and Google execs. *Even Mark Zuckerberg admitted that not addressing it sooner was “a big mistake." His punishment is, as Reason magazine’s Robby Soave puts it, to live out “every young person’s worst nightmare: trying to explain how tech stuff works to the nation’s elderly.”*


The Pope should have been comparing the fake news of the Pharisees regarding Jesus,  instead of the Snake in the Garden of Eden.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Pope should have been comparing the fake news of the Pharisees regarding Jesus,  instead of the Snake in the Garden of Eden.


Now I know where you get all your fancy talk from. You do read books! Have you read any book written since 1980?


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Pope should have been comparing the fake news of the Pharisees regarding Jesus,  instead of the Snake in the Garden of Eden.


Isn't "the Snake in the Garden of Eden" an OT story?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Isn't "the Snake in the Garden of Eden" an OT story?


Very good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Now I know where you get all your fancy talk from. You do read books! Have you read any book written since 1980?


Yes.  Shibumi


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Isn't "the Snake in the Garden of Eden" an OT story?


I agree with this 100%.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Holocaust Remembrance Day 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Holocaust Remembrance Day 2018
> 
> Check out the old guy on the left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

*Quarter Of Millennials Haven't Heard Of Holocaust...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

He may be old, be he sure as hell aint dead yet. lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He may be old, be he sure as hell aint dead yet. lol


I didn't see that until after I posted it.
God Bless Him.


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Now I know where you get all your fancy talk from. You do read books! Have you read any book written since 1980?



*How about you.....come clean and you will feel better.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Quarter Of Millennials Haven't Heard Of Holocaust...*


Neither has Trump.


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Neither has Trump.



*Gato......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree with this 100%.


Still a question for some.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Still a question for some.


espola agreed with my Captain Obvious "bipartisan swamp" post 100%, so I thought I'd go all in on his Captain Obvious in kind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> espola agreed with my Captain Obvious "bipartisan swamp" post 100%, so I thought I'd go all in on his Captain Obvious in kind.


Shame on you picking on your elders like that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shame on you picking on your elders like that.


I agree 100%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Obama judge OKs lawsuit forcing companies to hire DACA recipients
APRIL 12, 2018
The left is seeking to institutionalize DACA to the extent that employers must hire DACA illegals.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/obama_judge_rules_in_favor_of_lawsuit_forcing_companies_to_hire_daca_recipients.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Deported Army veteran, pardoned by Jerry Brown, will become US citizen
He had a DUI conviction in 2001. In 2002, he pleaded no contest to shooting at an occupied vehicle and served more than a year in prison, the report said. He was then deported to Mexico in 2004.




“That was 15 years ago, the incident. I’m more mature now, older. We all make mistakes,” he said, according to the Times. “I’m almost 100 percent sure I’m not going to make a mistake as stupid as that was, putting myself in a situation.”

“That was 15 years ago, the incident. I’m more mature now, older. We all make mistakes.”

- Hector Barajas, deported U.S. Army veteran pardoned by California's governor
In 2010, he returned unlawfully to the U.S., but was deported again in 2011, the Daily News reported.


4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/04/13/deported-army-veteran-pardoned-by-jerry-brown-will-become-us-citizen.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwjNgZ3gkbfaAhVH2oMKHbf3DHkQqUMISTAI&usg=AOvVaw08CQVvbdCXoRLCHJQFp1dG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Twitchy
*Gonna leave a MARK! James Woods uses Jimmy Kimmel to SLAM ... Jimmy *


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

_"The Libby pardon is only the latest twist in a story of spies, leaks, accusations of hidden motives and abuse of power. In pardoning Libby, Trump, who complains almost daily about leaks, is in the peculiar position of pardoning a man convicted of involvement in a national-security leak."_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"The Libby pardon is only the latest twist in a story of spies, leaks, accusations of hidden motives and abuse of power. In pardoning Libby, Trump, who complains almost daily about leaks, is in the peculiar position of pardoning a man convicted of involvement in a national-security leak."_


He was convicted of perjury. He lied to investigators.
Richard Armitage was the source of the leak to Robert Novack.
I don't think anyone was charged with leaking the information.


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He was convicted of perjury. He lied to investigators.
> Richard Armitage was the source of the leak to Robert Novack.
> I don't think anyone was charged with leaking the information.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scooter_Libby#Indictment_and_resignation

"The indictment alleges that statements to federal investigators and the grand jury were intentionally false, in that Libby had numerous conversations about Mrs. Wilson's CIA employment, including his conversations with Judith Miller (see above), before speaking to Russert; Russert did not tell Libby about Mrs. Wilson's CIA employment; prior to talking with such reporters, Libby knew with certainty that she was employed by the CIA; and Libby told reporters that she worked for the CIA without making any disclaimer that he was uncertain of that fact."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scooter_Libby#Indictment_and_resignation
> 
> "The indictment alleges that statements to federal investigators and the grand jury were intentionally false, in that Libby had numerous conversations about Mrs. Wilson's CIA employment, including his conversations with Judith Miller (see above), before speaking to Russert; Russert did not tell Libby about Mrs. Wilson's CIA employment; prior to talking with such reporters, Libby knew with certainty that she was employed by the CIA; and Libby told reporters that she worked for the CIA without making any disclaimer that he was uncertain of that fact."


The *Plame affair* (also known as the *CIA leak scandal* and *Plamegate*) was a political scandal that revolved around journalist Robert Novak's public identification of Valerie Plame as a covert Central Intelligence Agencyofficer in 2003.[1][2][3]

In 2002, Plame wrote a memo to her superiors in which she expressed hesitation in recommending her husband, former diplomat Joseph C. Wilson, to the CIA for a mission to Niger to investigate claims that Iraq had arranged to purchase and import uranium from the country, but stated that he "may be in a position to assist".[4] After President George W. Bush stated that "Saddam Hussein recently sought significant quantities of uranium from Africa" during the run-up to the 2003 invasion of Iraq, Wilson published a July 2003 op-ed in _The New York Times_ stating his doubts during the mission that any such transaction with Iraq had taken place.[5]

A week after Wilson's op-ed was published, Novak published a column which mentioned claims from "two senior administration officials" that Plame had been the one to suggest sending her husband. Novak had learned of Plame's employment, which was classified information, from State Department official Richard Armitage.[2] David Corn and others suggested that Armitage and other officials had leaked the information as political retribution for Wilson's article.

The scandal led to a criminal investigation; no one was charged for the leak itself. Scooter Libby was convicted of lying to investigators. Libby was pardoned by President Donald Trump in 2018 years after having his prison sentence commuted by President George W. Bush.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plame_affair


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The *Plame affair* (also known as the *CIA leak scandal* and *Plamegate*) was a political scandal that revolved around journalist Robert Novak's public identification of Valerie Plame as a covert Central Intelligence Agencyofficer in 2003.[1][2][3]
> 
> In 2002, Plame wrote a memo to her superiors in which she expressed hesitation in recommending her husband, former diplomat Joseph C. Wilson, to the CIA for a mission to Niger to investigate claims that Iraq had arranged to purchase and import uranium from the country, but stated that he "may be in a position to assist".[4] After President George W. Bush stated that "Saddam Hussein recently sought significant quantities of uranium from Africa" during the run-up to the 2003 invasion of Iraq, Wilson published a July 2003 op-ed in _The New York Times_ stating his doubts during the mission that any such transaction with Iraq had taken place.[5]
> 
> ...


What's your point?  The statement stands and was a quote from NPR: "_a man convicted of *involvement* in a national-security leak."_

"Armitage *and other officials* had leaked the information as political retribution for Wilson's article.

The scandal led to a criminal investigation; no one was charged for the leak itself."


----------



## Wez (Apr 13, 2018)

_"Trump's pardon may send another message — that he is willing to use his pardon power to reward loyalists and to punish prosecutors he sees as running amok."_


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"Trump's pardon may send another message — that he is willing to use his pardon power to reward loyalists and to punish prosecutors he sees as running amok."_


Cohen has filed a motion to suppress and I read the government’s response...it doesn’t have a chance. A lot of evidence. Phones, computers, etc.

He will be nailed for multiple crimes...and if he was acting as an agent of someone else (he only had one client and so far he said the one payoff was made on his own...which nobody buys of course), then look out, sports fans!


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Cohen has filed a motion to suppress and I read the government’s response...it doesn’t have a chance. A lot of evidence. Phones, computers, etc.
> 
> He will be nailed for multiple crimes...and if he was acting as an agent of someone else (he only had one client and so far he said the one payoff was made on his own...which nobody buys of course), then look out, sports fans!




*How much you wanna bet Micheal Cohen had some dirt on Robert Mueller .....*

*Anyone wanna Guess.....?*

*Gee....seems Robert Mueller was Soooo enamored with using the Website " BackPage "*
*he gave the founder an award in 2011 while he " Robert Mueller " was FBI director.....*

*




*







*Last week the FBI arrested the CEO and shut down his website.....isn't that convenient.*
*Wonder how many " Govt " officials used the site......Hmmmmmmm.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

*Robert Mueller III is one Filthy Crooked Cop.......*

*He WILL be exposed !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/nfl-alleges-deep-and-widespread-fraud-in-concussion-settlement-1523641002





  
*NFL Alleges ‘Deep and Widespread’ Fraud in Concussion Settlement *
*The league calls for a special investigator to look into accusations of fraudulent claims potentially worth hundreds of millions of dollars *












NFL commissioner Roger Goodell during a news conference at the NFL meetings in March.  Photo:  Phelan M. Ebenhack/Associated Press





 April 13, 2018 1:36 p.m. ET
  
*[URL='https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/articles/nfl-alleges-deep-and-widespread-fraud-in-concussion-settlement-1523641002'][URL='https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=The%20NFL%20is%20calling%20for%20a%20special%20investigator%20to%20look%20into%20accusations%20of%20fraudulent%20claims%20potentially%20worth%20hundreds%20of%20millions%20of%20dollars%20in%20the%20league%E2%80%99s%20concussion%20settlement.%20%20&url=https://www.wsj.com/articles/nfl-alleges-deep-and-widespread-fraud-in-concussion-settlement-1523641002&via=WSJ'][URL='https://www.wsj.com/articles/nfl-alleges-deep-and-widespread-fraud-in-concussion-settlement-1523641002'][URL='https://www.wsj.com/articles/nfl-alleges-deep-and-widespread-fraud-in-concussion-settlement-1523641002']          [/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]     
The* National Football League has asked a federal judge to appoint a special investigator to probe what it describes as a widespread fraud that has resulted in hundreds of millions of dollars in false claims to a fund meant to compensate former players for head injuries.

The motion alleges fraudulent schemes by doctors, lawyers and players to illicitly tap the uncapped fund, which is potentially valued around $1 billion. The league established the fund as part of a settlement agreement with players, and the NFL has so far funded more than $227 million in claims.

The motion—filed in the U.S. District Court for Eastern Pennsylvania, where the settlement is overseen—says that an independent administrator in the case has recommended that more than 400 claims be rejected because of fraud. That amounts to 23% of the total claims submitted and has a potential value of hundreds of millions of dollars based on the claims already awarded.

Among the allegations: At least one player was advised to show up to a neuropsychological evaluation hungover and on Valium, to ensure that he failed cognitive tests required to qualify for a settlement. Medical reports submitted by one neurologist included identical vital signs for more than 20 different players. One doctor claimed to have spent 130 hours evaluating players in a single day—on two separate occasions.

The 2017 concussion settlement between the league and retired players established a 65-year, uncapped fund for players with qualifying diagnoses, such as CTE, ALS, Alzheimer’s disease, Parkinson’s and other neurocognitive impairments.

But the NFL has faced accusations that it has dragged its feet in paying players. A March filing from lawyers representing the players said the agreement is “failing to provide a fraction of what the NFL promised.” That filing accuses the league of shirking its responsibility to pay players and, in other instances, taking too long to review claims.

The NFL’s new motion fires back with a different explanation: Deserving players are facing delays because of “deep and widespread” fraud in the case perpetrated by other players, their lawyers and doctors. The league argues that the long wait time for reviewing claims is the result of the growing need to closely evaluate all of the cases because of the crooked ones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

What the hell is wrong with our schools?



*Scripps College hosts no-whites pool party; student paper says segregated events becoming common*
4 hours





A Scripps College pool party announcement indicated that only students of color from Claremont Colleges are invited to attend and whites were not welcome. (jacoblund/Getty Images)
154  Follow 
Teri Webster
Everybody in the pool!

Unless you’re white.

Special: Selling your home doesn’t have to be stressful
Café con Leche, a registered student club at Scripps College in Claremont, California, recently organized and announced a pool party for non-whites.

Social media announcements for the pool party state that only people of color from Claremont Colleges are invited to attend. In addition to Scripps College, that includes Claremont
The party is set for 7 to 10 p.m. Friday at Scripps’ Sallie Tiernan House Pool.


*Who is organizing the party?*
Café con Leche, a “Latinx” group, said the pool party is intended to create “a safe space for 5C students that identify as [people of color] to come together and build community.”

Latinx is a “gender neutral” term used to replace Latina or Latino.

Cafe con Leche states on its Facebook page that the group welcomes all members of the Scripps community “regardless of racial and cultural heritage.”

But the event appears to violate Scripps’ anti-discrimination policy, the Claremont Independent, a student publication, reported.

The policy states: “Scripps College is committed to a policy of equal opportunity, and no differentiation will be made based on race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, sexual orientation, veteran status, or the presence of a disability.”

Excluding white students may also violate federal law.

“Because Scripps College receives federal assistance, it is bound by Title VI of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. Title VI states, ‘Schools and colleges that receive federal funds must operate without discriminating when it comes to race, color, and national origin.’ ” the Claremont Independent stated.

*Has this happened before?*
“Self-segregated spaces and events exclusively for POC are increasingly common across the Claremont Colleges,” according to the report.

For example, Pitzer College’s Climbing Club is hosting an off-campus people of color event later this month.

A description for the event reads: “Are you a person of color? Have you ever wanted to try climbing, but felt intimidated by the predominantly white space that is the climbing community?”

The notice invites members to “bring all of your POC identifying friends for a fun, FREE, night of climbing! … This is a closed event for POC identifying people only.”

The climbing club indicated it plans to have another climb event in the near future that will be open to everyone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *How much you wanna bet Micheal Cohen had some dirt on Robert Mueller .....*
> 
> *Anyone wanna Guess.....?*
> 
> ...


The slime of where you go to find these things just oozes from the computer screen and makes me want to disinfect my table and keyboard. I know people like you exist, which is a disgusting thought, but I hope I never have to see how their mind works like I see yours. There are no words to describe the disgust level you evoke.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The slime of where you go to find these things just oozes from the computer screen and makes me want to disinfect my table and keyboard. I know people like you exist, which is a disgusting thought, but I hope I never have to see how their mind works like I see yours. There are no words to describe the disgust level you evoke.



Good lord...someone just got triggered...queue the Titanic theme song.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the hell is wrong with our schools?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God you’re a whiny bitch. Poor little white boy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the hell is wrong with our schools?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I smell a MASSIVE Lawsuit coming and a College that will be *
*paying dearly !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> God you’re a whiny bitch. Poor little white boy.



*A. I have a feeling your head is way up your ass.*
*B. You do NOT pay attention to Joe's posts.*
*C. You will NEVER say that in person you fuckin Pussy.*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *A. I have a feeling your head is way up your ass.*
> *B. You do NOT pay attention to Joe's posts.*
> *C. You will NEVER say that in person you fuckin Pussy.*


Shut the fuck up, freak. Go back to reciting all of your tinfoil hat shit about Democrats going to jail. You’re complete fruit loops.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *A. I have a feeling your head is way up your ass.*
> *B. You do NOT pay attention to Joe's posts.*
> *C. You will NEVER say that in person you fuckin Pussy.*


Village Idiot.


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Shut the fuck up, freak. Go back to reciting all of your tinfoil hat shit about Democrats going to jail. You’re complete fruit loops.



*Pussy....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Shut the fuck up, freak. Go back to reciting all of your tinfoil hat shit about Democrats going to jail. You’re complete fruit loops.


You are a lost cause and you have given up on America, you listened to Obama too much and now there Iz no hope for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *A. I have a feeling your head is way up your ass.*
> *B. You do NOT pay attention to Joe's posts.*
> *C. You will NEVER say that in person you fuckin Pussy.*


I think x is just a fustrated housewife looking for attention. You husband should be home soon, get to cooking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> God you’re a whiny bitch. Poor little white boy.


You are just a bit emotional, what the deal?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> What's your point?  The statement stands and was a quote from NPR: "_a man convicted of *involvement* in a national-security leak."_
> 
> "Armitage *and other officials* had leaked the information as political retribution for Wilson's article.
> 
> The scandal led to a criminal investigation; no one was charged for the leak itself."


The point is he lied to investigators & was never charged with treason (espola).
Armitage who was the "leaker" admitted what he did and was never charged with any crime.
Libby's crime was lying to investigators, not with releasing Plames name.
That's the point ya dick wad...

The Plame affair was a dispute stemming from allegations that one or more White House officials revealed Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) agent Valerie Plame Wilson’s undercover status. An investigation, led by special prosecutor Patrick Fitzgerald, was started, concerning the possibility that one or more crimes may have been committed. The initial focus was on Scooter Libby; however, he was not the primary source of the leak.

On August 29, 2006, Neil A. Lewis of _The New York Times_ reported that Richard Armitage was the first and primary source of the CIA leak investigation.[1]

On September 6, 2006, _The New York Times_ noted that early in his investigation, Fitzgerald knew Armitage was the primary source of the leak. The _Times_ raised questions as to why the investigation proceeded as long as it did.[2]

Fitzgerald issued no statement about Armitage's involvement, and as of September 2006, the CIA leak investigation remained open.

On August 30, 2006, CNN reported that Armitage had been confirmed "by sources" as leaking Valerie Plame's role as a CIA operative in a "casual conversation" with Robert Novak.[3]

On October 28, 2005, the grand jury issued a five-count indictment[27] (PDF) against Lewis Libby, Vice President Dick Cheney's Chief of Staff, on felony charges of perjury, obstruction of justice, and making false statements to the FBI and the grand jury investigating the matter. When the indictment was announced, Libby resigned his post as Chief of Staff to the Vice President.

The indictment alleges that Libby had informed several reporters about Ms. Wilson's employment at the CIA, that this information was classified, and that Cheney got the information from CIA sources and brought it to Libby's attention. Libby has been accused of perjury and obstruction of justice for lying about the disclosure to investigators, but has not been criminally charged for releasing Plame's identity.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plame_affair_criminal_investigation


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The slime of where you go to find these things just oozes from the computer screen and makes me want to disinfect my table and keyboard. I know people like you exist, which is a disgusting thought, but I hope I never have to see how their mind works like I see yours. There are no words to describe the disgust level you evoke.


Smells like......duck shit.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> God you’re a whiny bitch. Poor little white boy.


You dont have a problem with racism?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont have a problem with racism?


You mean some sophomoric kids having a “POC party” that’s exclusionary? No problem at all.
But if I were a whiny little bitch loser who sees the world changing color around me and was all scared about it, I might cry racism like a little bitch. I see it all the time. The losers and the failures blame immigrants and minorities. So the racism is in reverse. I get it!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> God you’re a whiny bitch. Poor little white boy.


Easy Jose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean some sophomoric kids having a “POC party” that’s exclusionary? No problem at all.
> But if I were a whiny little bitch loser who sees the world changing color around me and was all scared about it, I might cry racism like a little bitch. I see it all the time. The losers and the failures blame immigrants and minorities. So the racism is in reverse. I get it!


Are you stomping your high heeled feet right now?
Making racism normal, just another brick in the progressive wall.
Furthering the racial divide Iz the only thing Obama was successful at.
Talk about a little bitch, too funny.
Someone get the gaf.


----------



## Wez (Apr 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Libby's crime was lying to investigators, not with releasing Plames name.


So what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Clinton chasing girls with his fly down, too funny.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you stomping your high heeled feet right now?
> Making racism normal, just another brick in the progressive wall.
> Furthering the racial divide Iz the only thing Obama was successful at.
> Talk about a little bitch, too funny.
> Someone get the gaf.


Waahh! 
Those Meskins are so mean!  
First, they're here illegally. 
Second, they're rapists and thugs and 
third, they won't invite me to their pool party!
You're priceless, dude.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a lost cause and you have given up on America, you listened to Obama too much and now there Iz no hope for you.


America is doing fine.  You complain every day about it. I didn't listen to Obama. I listened to LBJ and MLK and Pete Seeger and Woody Guthrie and Muhammad Ali and many others, but not much to Obama. He was a cool customer, though.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Look Joe!
Wanna just send me a check and I will buy myself dinner?

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article208870264.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Waahh!
> Those Meskins are so mean!
> First, they're here illegally.
> Second, they're rapists and thugs and
> ...


I wouldn't go, not a big fan of TB.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> America is doing fine.  You complain every day about it. I didn't listen to Obama. I listened to LBJ and MLK and Pete Seeger and Woody Guthrie and Muhammad Ali and many others, but not much to Obama. He was a cool customer, though.


Yeah, he was cool, in a black panther sort of way.
Too bad that is why he was elected, not by what he had accomplished in his short, meaningless political career.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> America is doing fine.  You complain every day about it. I didn't listen to Obama. I listened to LBJ and MLK and Pete Seeger and Woody Guthrie and Muhammad Ali and many others, but not much to Obama. He was a cool customer, though.


It wasn't what he said or did that got their ire.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Look Joe!
> Wanna just send me a check and I will buy myself dinner?
> 
> http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article208870264.html


You are a long way off on that bet.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, he was cool, in a black panther sort of way.
> Too bad that is why he was elected, not by what he had accomplished in his short, meaningless political career.


You accidentally typed the word “panther” between “black” and “sort.” I knew what you meant, though. 
Well, Joe, if you look at employment figures and the stock market and other economic indicators from the time he took office until he left, and you look at his approval ratings when he left office, and your use of the word “black,” one has to wonder what was your problem with him?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wouldn't go, not a big fan of TB.


This is definitely not your America any more. And Cali is not for you.
What’s a fella to do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Look Joe!
> Wanna just send me a check and I will buy myself dinner?
> 
> http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article208870264.html


Did they just meet on the tarmac at the Prague Int. Airport and talk about their grandchildren?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wouldn't go, not a big fan of TB.


or chlorine gas


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> So what?


Exactly.
Compared to the pardons Obama made, Libby's pardon is "so what".


----------



## Wez (Apr 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Compared to the pardons Obama made


Like which?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Like which?


What do you mean with that question?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You mean some sophomoric kids having a “POC party” that’s exclusionary? No problem at all.
> But if I were a whiny little bitch loser who sees the world changing color around me and was all scared about it, I might cry racism like a little bitch. I see it all the time. The losers and the failures blame immigrants and minorities. So the racism is in reverse. I get it!


How many times has Joe called you a racist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You accidentally typed the word “panther” between “black” and “sort.” I knew what you meant, though.
> Well, Joe, if you look at employment figures and the stock market and other economic indicators from the time he took office until he left, and you look at his approval ratings when he left office, and your use of the word “black,” one has to wonder what was your problem with him?


One dumb mother fucker might wonder, yeah you, dumb mother fucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It wasn't what he said or did that got their ire.


Why Ike, whatever do you mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What do you mean with that question?


He doesn't know.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Like which?


Its spelled "witch".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One dumb mother fucker might wonder, yeah you, dumb mother fucker.
> View attachment 2359


Strange that you would rail against people who want to make America great for themselves . . . don't you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It wasn't what he said or did that got their ire.


Oh boy.  Simple instructions I'ole.  Back to the beginning of the maze.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh boy.  Simple instructions I'ole.  Back to the beginning of the maze.


Groundhog day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh boy.  Simple instructions I'ole.  Back to the beginning of the maze.


Oh you poor hurt baby who gets government provided healthcare and continues to believe the spin you were fed. Consumer protection, some people just don't want it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor hurt baby who gets government provided healthcare and continues to believe the spin you were fed. Consumer protection, some people just don't want it.


More baby babble.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor hurt baby who gets government provided healthcare and continues to believe the spin you were fed. Consumer protection, some people just don't want it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor hurt baby who gets government provided healthcare and continues to believe the spin you were fed. Consumer protection, some people just don't want it.


Just more duck quackery...f'n pinhead.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange that you would rail against people who want to make America great for themselves . . . don't you?


Farrakhan? The black equiavalent of David Duke?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor hurt baby who gets government provided healthcare and continues to believe the spin you were fed. Consumer protection, some people just don't want it.


Why do you feel the need to lie to super smart people like us? You know we know bettah.
Dummy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you feel the need to lie to super smart people like us? You know we know bettah.
> Dummy


Always opposite day with you nutters in here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you feel the need to lie to super smart people like us? You know we know bettah.
> Dummy


Mr. I like everything backed up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always opposite day with you nutters in here.


No.  Just the days that you show up on. Hmmm


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Farrakhan? The black equiavalent of David Duke?


Wrong.
Farrakhan has far more influence than dippity duke.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you feel the need to lie to super smart people like us? You know we know bettah.
> Dummy


You and yours show you may not be the stupidest people on earth, but you certainly are the most naive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wrong.
> Farrakhan has far more influence than dippity duke.


I was trying to be nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You and yours show you may not be the stupidest people on earth, but you certainly are the most naive.


Better to be naive than wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Better to be naive than wrong.


----------



## Wez (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What do you mean with that question?


A comparable pardon.


----------



## Wez (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many times has Joe called you a racist?


Why would Gay Racist Piece of Trash Joe, call Xav a racist??


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks 


Sheriff Joe said:


> One dumb mother fucker might wonder, yeah you, dumb mother fucker.
> View attachment 2359


Thanks for answering. It’s the black thing. I was seeing if you’d take the bait. Sac up and compete, amigo. Quit worrying about blacks and Mexicans and gays so much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why would Gay Racist Piece of Trash Joe, call Xav a racist??


Why not?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

O


Ricky Fandango said:


> Wrong.
> Farrakhan has far more influence than dippity duke.


Obviously. Just look at our president and Charlottesville, to offer just two examples.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks for answering. It’s the black thing. I was seeing if you’d take the bait. Sac up and compete, amigo. Quit worrying about blacks and Mexicans and gays so much.


I am not worried about any of those, as long as they are legal.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many times has Joe called you a racist?


I haven’t counted.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not worried about any of those, as long as they are legal.


You talk about the gays and transgender as every f’in day, weirdo. I think one of ‘em had you once, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You talk about the gays and transgender as every f’in day, weirdo. I think one of ‘em had you once, right?


No, I turned you down, remember.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I haven’t counted.


Because you can't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You talk about the gays and transgender as every f’in day, weirdo. I think one of ‘em had you once, right?


Just don't want the freaks messing with kids, yafollow?


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think x is just a frustrated housewife looking for attention. Your husband should be home soon, get to cooking.



*Ahhhh...The image that conjures.*

*Sheesh...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why would Gay Racist Piece of Trash Joe, call Xav a racist??


*Did you take a Bath/Shower yet Wez.....*

*The BPP's stench has to be overwhelming at this point.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You and yours show you may not be the stupidest people on earth, but you certainly are the most naive.


RUTH OSTROW
*Forever young: immature personality disorder*


Many IPD sufferers are not able to deal with everyday events without becoming emotional, angry

https://www.theaustralian.com.au/life/columnists/ruth-ostrow/forever-young-immature-personality-disorder/news-story/d2c154afc5b2ba1fcbac5f63d47545ac


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> O
> 
> Obviously. Just look at our president and Charlottesville, to offer just two examples.



*Charlottesville was staged by The Racist Democrats, enacted by their Terrorist Arm " The KKK ",*
*enabled by the Criminal Mayor, actuated by the Vice Mayor, completed by the Democrats plant*
*who worked for Hillary Clinton.....*

*Once you pull your head out of your ass your will see the TRUTH !*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just don't want the freaks messing with kids, yafollow?


I think so. So it wasn’t you who experimented, it was one of your kids? And you got upset? You shouldn’t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

What agenda?

AP U.S. History Text: White, Christian Americans Finding It ‘Difficult to Adjust’ to Becoming Minority
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/14/ap-u-s-history-text-white-christian-americans-finding-it-difficult-to-adjust-to-becoming-minority/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjqx6WX-rraAhWnna0KHQXiAwcQqUMINzAC&usg=AOvVaw0tHlNJW6nzkp5RwTaaXaMi&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Get to steppin

Charlize Theron Considers Leaving America as 'Racism Alive and Well'
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/04/14/charlize-theron-threatens-leave-america-racism-much-alive-well/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjqx6WX-rraAhWnna0KHQXiAwcQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw2aDZreLYqw8Qni3zeiiVoT


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What agenda?
> 
> AP U.S. History Text: White, Christian Americans Finding It ‘Difficult to Adjust’ to Becoming Minority
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/14/ap-u-s-history-text-white-christian-americans-finding-it-difficult-to-adjust-to-becoming-minority/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjqx6WX-rraAhWnna0KHQXiAwcQqUMINzAC&usg=AOvVaw0tHlNJW6nzkp5RwTaaXaMi&ampcf=1


There it is, Joe! You now have official academic acknowledgement of your struggle in our changing nation. Anybody on here could have written that book...including you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think so. So it wasn’t you who experimented, it was one of your kids? And you got upset? You shouldn’t.


Now that you wouldn't say to my face.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that you wouldn't say to my face.


Sure I would. You’re overly concerned that somehow a gay or transgender in proximity to your kids can affect them. You talk about it all the time. So one of your kids experimented, correct? It’s totally fine. That is not an insult.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Sure I would. You’re overly concerned that somehow a gay or transgender in proximity to your kids can affect them. You talk about it all the time. So one of your kids experimented, correct? It’s totally fine. That is not an insult.


Yeah, no. Are you still mad about that wife joke?
You need to get over it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, no. Are you still mad about that wife joke?
> You need to get over it.


Maybe you should just call his husband and apologize.
Do you have his number?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Gee, I wonder what federal auditors will find — besides a phantom train set and a lot of wasted money? With a new study out showing that California doesn’t have the funding to complete even the first phase of their high-speed rail project, the Inspector General for the Department of Transportation will open the books to see how federal monies have been spent:





California’s high-speed rail project is facing an audit from the U.S. Department of Transportation’s as costs continue to climb.

The inspector general’s audit, announced Thursday, will examine the Federal Railroad Administration’s oversight of nearly $3.5 billion in federal grant money awarded to the project.

That’s bad news for a project that has already had plenty of bad news over the last several years. The IG will apparently focus mainly on how the FRA has performed in reporting on California’s progress rather than the performance of the California High-Speed Rail Authority. At issue will be whether the FRA has enforced project performance requirements, but that will still point out the lack of progress California has made despite all of the cash it received:


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gee, I wonder what federal auditors will find — besides a phantom train set and a lot of wasted money? With a new study out showing that California doesn’t have the funding to complete even the first phase of their high-speed rail project, the Inspector General for the Department of Transportation will open the books to see how federal monies have been spent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shocker.


Probably not a great idea to piss off trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably not a great idea to piss off trump.


Trump is a joke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is a joke.


Why aren't you laughing with us?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why aren't you laughing with us?
> View attachment 2368


His IPD keeps him from doing so


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Pussy Pants to go with your Pussy Hats,
I have ordered these for you squishy libs, you know who you are, size 1 petite slim.
I will send them out to you pussies ASAP.
Pussy Power to the People.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pussy Pants to go with your Pussy Hats,
> I have ordered these for you squishy libs, you know who you are, size 1 petite slim.
> I will send them out to you pussies ASAP.
> Pussy Power to the People.
> ...


I hope you ordered a lot. You’re probably feeling like you’re in the minority again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I hope you ordered a lot. You’re probably feeling like you’re in the minority again.


You don't get a pair, everyone can see the pussy in you.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't get a pair, everyone can see the pussy in you.


Looks like you reneged on that steak dinner. Probably not your first time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Looks like you reneged on that steak dinner. Probably not your first time.


Can you repost the actual bet?
I want to see if you're right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Looks like you reneged on that steak dinner. Probably not your first time.


There you go lying again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you repost the actual bet?
> I want to see if you're right.


He is not right and everyone but him knows it.
He said if any of the dossier was untrue he was buying, I think that has been established.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is not right and everyone but him knows it.
> He said if any of the dossier was untrue he was buying, I think that has been established.


I know, I just figured if he looked it up, he could face some of his own denials and possibly have a breakthrough.
Im a little concerned with our friend.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is not right and everyone but him knows it.
> He said if any of the dossier was untrue he was buying, I think that has been established.


The simple truth is Joe said it was fake and I said it was real. He bailed early, allegedly because he just didn’t want to have dinner with me. Which is fine, I guess, and not a renege. I’m just busting chops because it looks very very real...give or take a golden shower or two.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is not right and everyone but him knows it.
> He said if any of the dossier was untrue he was buying, I think that has been established.


What I remember was that if any of it was true then you were buying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> What I remember was that if any of it was true then you were buying.


That just goes to show you are locked up for good reason.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That just goes to show you are locked up for good reason.


Pinned by the facts you reply with lies and insults.

Nothing new here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The simple truth is Joe said it was fake and I said it was real. He bailed early, allegedly because he just didn’t want to have dinner with me. Which is fine, I guess, and not a renege. I’m just busting chops because it looks very very real...give or take a golden shower or two.


I clarified the bet after the bet was made by asking if any of the dossier was not true than I win. I knew the bet was too good to be true and an easy win, then you turned into a douche and I cancelled.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The simple truth is Joe said it was fake and I said it was real. He bailed early, allegedly because he just didn’t want to have dinner with me. Which is fine, I guess, and not a renege. I’m just busting chops because it looks very very real...give or take a golden shower or two.


Sucker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

NBC wonders: Why won’t Democrats let their campaign workers unionize?
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/15/nbc-wonders-wont-democrats-let-campaign-workers-unionize/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjzqpaxzLzaAhUGRqwKHcUKBBoQqUMIMTAA&usg=AOvVaw3ubuPS2srn8hTSJ5CQ_0EX&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I clarified the bet after the bet was made by asking if any of the dossier was not true than I win. I knew the bet was too good to be true and an easy win, then you turned into a douche and I cancelled.


Don’t be ridiculous. Show me where I said that if any was untrue, I’d buy. You’d have to be an idiot to think that this dossier is fake, but why on earth would I vouch for every last report in it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Don’t be ridiculous. Show me where I said that if any was untrue, I’d buy. You’d have to be an idiot to think that this dossier is fake, but why on earth would I vouch for every last report in it?


We do know that the hotel exists, and its in russia.
We also know that Trump has been in russia.
Pretty convincing stuff.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I clarified the bet after the bet was made by asking if any of the dossier was not true than I win. I knew the bet was too good to be true and an easy win, then you turned into a douche and I cancelled.


Looks like you are the douche here.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We do know that the hotel exists, and its in russia.
> We also know that Trump has been in russia.
> Pretty convincing stuff.


This investigation is getting pretty far on a fake dossier. LOL!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This investigation is getting pretty far on a fake dossier. LOL!


Yeah, the russians colluded with Trump to steal the election from Cankles.
Is that about right?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, the russians colluded with Trump to steal the election from Cankles.
> Is that about right?


I don’t know. Apparently everybody around him is dirty. I mean according to the justice system not screaming idiots.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, the russians colluded with Trump to steal the election from Cankles.
> Is that about right?


Hey if Mueller was tweeting every day like the defense then I’d know as much as you. But he’s not, is he?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t know. Apparently everybody around him is dirty. I mean according to the justice system not screaming idiots.


You dont know?
The whole thing is about russian collusion with the Trump campaign to steal the Presidency from the democrats.
Remember?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Don’t be ridiculous. Show me where I said that if any was untrue, I’d buy. You’d have to be an idiot to think that this dossier is fake, but why on earth would I vouch for every last report in it?


Because you are a dumbass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Don’t be ridiculous. Show me where I said that if any was untrue, I’d buy. You’d have to be an idiot to think that this dossier is fake, but why on earth would I vouch for every last report in it?


Apparently Trump is mighty worried about the truth getting out and exposing him and his pee soaked Depends (that's why he wears the oversized pants).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently Trump is mighty worried about the truth getting out and exposing him and his pee soaked Depends (that's why he wears the oversized pants).


You think the dossier is true?


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You think the dossier is true?


Do you think it is all false?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey if Mueller was tweeting every day like the defense then I’d know as much as you. But he’s not, is he?


You will never know as much as me because you're not as smart as me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like you are the douche here.


Good thing for the lying fake attorney the old forum is gone.
Who are you going to believe, an attorney or a Sheriff?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont know?
> The whole thing is about russian collusion with the Trump campaign to steal the Presidency from the democrats.
> Remember?


Trump couldn't be in on anything that tricky as he wouldn't be able to keep his mouth shut . . . he would have kept telling us what he was up to, "Russia? If you can find those lost e-mails that would help as well!" or one of his surrogates, so eager to please, would have let it out, "Podesta is in for it a couple days!" or once again the Donald himself, "A big announcement will be coming soon that will be very damaging to the Hillary campaign!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think it is all false?


I already stated some facts contained in the so called "dossier".
The hotel does exist, and Trump has been to russia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good thing for the lying fake attorney the old forum is gone.
> Who are you going to believe, an attorney or a Sheriff?


Are you another frustrated wannabe like Andrew Zimmerman?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

If the dosseier was true, dont you people think Putin would have dropped the dime on Trump by now?
(with video)?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump couldn't be in on anything that tricky as he wouldn't be able to keep his mouth shut . . . he would have kept telling us what he was up to, "Russia? If you can find those lost e-mails that would help as well!" or one of his surrogates, so eager to please, would have let it out, "Podesta is in for it a couple days!" or once again the Donald himself, "A big announcement will be coming soon that will be very damaging to the Hillary campaign!"


Im right, and you agree.
Im really proud of you for coming to grips with this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think it is all false?


All has nothing to do with it, any if the word you should be focusing on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im right, and you agree.
> Im really proud of you for coming to grips with this.


 You have put up a good front on the whole "Trump" thing, stiff upper lip and all, but the cracks are showing. It appears the Trump gamble may not pay off to well for those who have stayed behind him. Time will tell, but the eventual backlash is obvious. As George Will said the Republican party will survive, but not in the traditional mold of the past, it will now resemble the personality of Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

*Will the GOP revert to the party of the Bush-Romney era?*
“It largely depends on how the Trump Presidency ends,” said former congressman David Jolly (Fla.). “If he is successfully re-elected he will have completed the ideological transformation of the party to one of economic nationalism domestically and a foreign policy rooted in global isolationism.”

However, Jolly added, “if his Presidency ends in scandal or disgrace, traditional conservatives should be able to regain control of the party, but the Republican coalition may be so strained it will be several cycles to regain a governing majority.”

Stuart Stevens, a strategist for the Bush 2000 and Romney 2012 campaigns, suggested that a return to that GOP wasn’t “good enough.”

“All the points made in the so called ‘autopsy’ ” — the post-2012 analysis by the Republican Party meant to figure out how Romney lost — “were correct: the party had to attract more non-white voters,” Stevens said. “Trump took the party in an entirely different direction and, even though he lost by three million, his electoral college win is understandably seen by some as proof that the party can win if it just deepens its appeal to more white voters.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/politics/wp/2018/01/23/what-does-the-republican-party-look-like-after-trump/?utm_term=.a37c44820888


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All has nothing to do with it, any if the word you should be focusing on.


I’m getting really tired of winning.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You think the dossier is true?


Only idiots don’t know that the dossier is primarily fact, not fiction.
But then again I said that only idiots believed the Ron Goldman’s blood on OJ’s socks was a frame-up. I’m guessing you believed that, too, Ricky.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m getting really tired of winning.


Don't you mean lying?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you mean lying?


When you say “lying” or “fake news.” that’s proof that the other side is winning. But you have a powerful role model...the president does the same thing when he’s down.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We do know that the hotel exists, and its in russia.
> We also know that Trump has been in russia.
> Pretty convincing stuff.


Pretty shocking for a businessman isn't it?  Where do they get these people from.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pretty shocking for a businessman isn't it?  Where do they get these people from.


I bet you two wish you were conducting the investigation. You guys get it, unlike that unqualified guy running it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This investigation is getting pretty far on a fake dossier. LOL!


This investigation is getting pretty far on tax payer dollars.  Nothing else.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I bet you two wish you were conducting the investigation. You guys get it, unlike that unqualified guy running it.


He's qualified alright.  That's what makes it worse for him.  He was qualified in 2012 when all the election meddlers were setting up shop and Romney warned his boss.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Opposition to immigrant sanctuary spreading in California - AP News - Breaking News
33 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/04/15/opposition-to-immigrant-sanctuary-spreading-in-california-n2471114?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj85tDA3LzaAhUPRqwKHW1BBCEQqUMIMTAA&usg=AOvVaw0jOFzxKwPpP1_7lYuOsvoB&ampcf=1


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He's qualified alright.  That's what makes it worse for him.  He was qualified in 2012 when all the election meddlers were setting up shop and Romney warned his boss.


Uh, right. Sounds like you’ve got it figured out. Like I said, you and Ricky should step up...Mueller is unqualified. Which means Trump and so many others were wrong about him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If the dosseier was true, dont you people think Putin would have dropped the dime on Trump by now?
> (with video)?


And lose his leverage . . . and his biggest fan?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This investigation is getting pretty far on tax payer dollars.  Nothing else.


Like the Benghazi investigations?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pretty shocking for a businessman isn't it?  Where do they get these people from.


You mean one that said he had no business dealings with Russians or in Russia?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He's qualified alright.  That's what makes it worse for him.  He was qualified in 2012 when all the election meddlers were setting up shop and Romney warned his boss.


And?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Opposition to immigrant sanctuary spreading in California - AP News - Breaking News
> 33 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/04/15/opposition-to-immigrant-sanctuary-spreading-in-california-n2471114?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwj85tDA3LzaAhUPRqwKHW1BBCEQqUMIMTAA&usg=AOvVaw0jOFzxKwPpP1_7lYuOsvoB&ampcf=1


Most of the local governments siding with the Trump administration are in Orange County, an area once considered a GOP stronghold but that voted for Hillary Clinton in the 2016 presidential election. But it's starting to spread.

*Escondido in neighboring San Diego County* has voted to support the federal lawsuit and last week the small city of Ripon in the state's Central Valley did the same.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean one that said he had no business dealings with Russians or in Russia?


Show me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


The rest is history


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This investigation is getting pretty far on tax payer dollars.  Nothing else.


I know. Could end up being like Benghazi or Starr, but much less expensive. Doesn’t look like it, though, in light of all the heads rolling. But again, you’re the one who really knows.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I know. Could end up being like Benghazi or Starr, but much less expensive. Doesn’t look like it, though, in light of all the heads rolling. But again, you’re the one who really knows.


It's so easy, that's why we now have a nutter president! All ya gotta do is watch fox and friends, then discuss it with Hannity, then tweet it out, bingo, it's policy!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I know. Could end up being like Benghazi or Starr, but much less expensive. Doesn’t look like it, though, in light of all the heads rolling. But again, you’re the one who really knows.


All I know is that when Trump said the election is rigged, you people scoffed.  But then Trump won the election and all of a sudden you people started, and haven't stopped, crying election rigged.  And now that you've come to the conclusion that collusion is hard to prove you humorously moved on to a porn star.  And when that made you people look like a bunch of clowns, the IPD kicked in Cohen's doors to find something new that has nothing to do with the original collusion cry.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's so easy, that's why we now have a nutter president! All ya gotta do is watch fox and friends, then discuss it with Hannity, then tweet it out, bingo, it's policy!


Sucker.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All I know is that when Trump said the election is rigged, you people scoffed.  But then Trump won the election and all of a sudden you people started, and haven't stopped, crying election rigged.  And now that you've come to the conclusion that collusion is hard to prove you humorously moved on to a porn star.  And when that made you people look like a bunch of clowns, the IPD kicked in Cohen's doors to find something new that has nothing to do with the original collusion cry.


What are you crying about? The wheels of justice, led by a GOP investigator, are turning and you’re freaking out. Relax, brah. We got results from the blow job and Benghazi. It takes time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It takes time.


There you go.  Way to calm yourself


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

*Economic Freedom Is Not to Be Overridden  *

"The pillars of our prosperity are the most thriving when left most free to individual enterprise.”

“The policy of the American government is to leave their citizens free, neither restraining nor aiding them in their pursuits.”

*“To take from one because it is thought that his own industry and that of his father’s has acquired too much, in order to spare to others, who, or whose fathers have not exercised equal industry and skill, is to violate arbitrarily the first principle of association—the guarantee to every one of a free exercise of his industry and the fruits acquired by it.”*

“Our wish is that...[there may be] maintained that state of property, equal or unequal, which results to every man from his own industry or that of this fathers.”--- T.J.

HBD!!


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Economic Freedom Is Not to Be Overridden  *
> 
> "The pillars of our prosperity are the most thriving when left most free to individual enterprise.”
> 
> ...


When were American taxes highest? And what was the economic growth rate and unemployment rate then?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Economic Freedom Is Not to Be Overridden  *
> 
> "The pillars of our prosperity are the most thriving when left most free to individual enterprise.”
> 
> ...


So here’s a request. Why don’t you and Joe and Ricky do some research. Tell me when America was great (I mean the time period before now to which Trump refers)? What have been the periods of highest tax rates? Why are we more “communist” now than before? 
Can you do that? Or do you little boys just like to whine a lot?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All I know is that when Trump said the election is rigged, you people scoffed.  But then Trump won the election and all of a sudden you people started, and haven't stopped, crying election rigged.  And now that you've come to the conclusion that collusion is hard to prove you humorously moved on to a porn star.  And when that made you people look like a bunch of clowns, the IPD kicked in Cohen's doors to find something new that has nothing to do with the original collusion cry.


That's a pretty good cut and paste job.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Only idiots don’t know that the dossier is primarily fact, not fiction.
> But then again I said that only idiots believed the Ron Goldman’s blood on OJ’s socks was a frame-up. I’m guessing you believed that, too, Ricky.


You are primarily a liar.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are primarily a liar.


Thanks for agreeing with me. I knew you’d come around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Thanks for agreeing with me. I knew you’d come around.


You like using those squishy words, I am a black and white kind of guy, that's why I know you are lying about out bet. Typical lawyer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> When were American taxes highest? And what was the economic growth rate and unemployment rate then?


During QE1 the unemployment rate spiked to near 11%. Growth rate not worth mentioning.  Shall I go on?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

It seems the left is the party of racism.

The liberal outrage mob is now boycotting Starbucks — the reason why is very ironic
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/15/the-liberal-outrage-mob-is-now-boycotting-starbucks-the-reason-why-is-very-ironic/amp&ved=0ahUKEwid3pv1sr3aAhUIRqwKHSL-AYMQqUMIQzAG&usg=AOvVaw1mqPwnetPHFUO5r-gvGLeQ


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's so easy, that's why we now have a nutter president! All ya gotta do is watch fox and friends, then discuss it with Hannity, then tweet it out, bingo, it's policy!



*Spoken like a True Jealous n Envious Liberal......*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It seems the left is the party of racism.
> 
> The liberal outrage mob is now boycotting Starbucks — the reason why is very ironic
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/15/the-liberal-outrage-mob-is-now-boycotting-starbucks-the-reason-why-is-very-ironic/amp&ved=0ahUKEwid3pv1sr3aAhUIRqwKHSL-AYMQqUMIQzAG&usg=AOvVaw1mqPwnetPHFUO5r-gvGLeQ


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2017/08/28/gop-conjurer-demons-racial-bias-ever-under-their-spell/LX82YXCPeaF2W78x9lOsxM/amp.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All I know is that when Trump said the election is rigged, you people scoffed.  But then Trump won the election and all of a sudden you people started, and haven't stopped, crying election rigged.  And now that you've come to the conclusion that collusion is hard to prove you humorously moved on to a porn star.  And when that made you people look like a bunch of clowns, the IPD kicked in Cohen's doors to find something new that has nothing to do with the original collusion cry.


I think you are convoluting things a bit there eh?  That and you aren't using IPD correctly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You like using those squishy words, I am a black and white kind of guy, that's why I know you are lying about out bet. Typical lawyer.


Without even knowing the specifics on your bet I know for a fact you are the liar, you always have been and always will be . . . it's written in your mission statement when you first came in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's so easy, that's why we now have a nutter president! All ya gotta do is watch fox and friends, then discuss it with Hannity, then tweet it out, bingo, it's policy!


Way a head of you,
She is one of the most beautiful women on TV, 
inside and out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So here’s a request. Why don’t you and Joe and Ricky do some research. Tell me when America was great (I mean the time period before now to which Trump refers)? What have been the periods of highest tax rates? Why are we more “communist” now than before?
> Can you do that? Or do you little boys just like to whine a lot?


Youʻre not committed enough to know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Spoken like a True Jealous n Envious Liberal......*


This is the kind of dude husker likes to watch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Without even knowing the specifics on your bet I know for a fact you are the liar, you always have been and always will be . . . it's written in your mission statement when you first came in here.


Sheeesh your IPD poppinʻ today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Without even knowing the specifics on your bet I know for a fact you are the liar, you always have been and always will be . . . it's written in your mission statement when you first came in here.


Yeah, yeah, yeah.
You don't know shit. 
That is written in every post you write. 
Wise up Union Boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sheeesh your IPD poppinʻ today.


Iz there medication for that or does it go away after puberty?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iz there medication for that or does it go away after puberty?


Apparently not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Without even knowing the specifics on your bet I know for a fact you are the liar, you always have been and always will be . . . it's written in your mission statement when you first came in here.


Where Iz the fake attorney?
Comey doesn't know but you dumb mother fuckers do? Too funny.


Comey: ‘Don’t Know’ If Steele Dossier Is A ‘Credible Document’
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/16/james-comey-trump-dossier-credibility/&ved=0ahUKEwjSp_yH2L7aAhUIWqwKHcYEBgUQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw1obbnsKR54AtT_qVtmpQDL&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Hate-Whitey Racists Are Poison
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/hatewhitey_racists_are_poison.html


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/seth-klarman-democratic-donor_us_5ad4322fe4b077c89cea0063


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Youʻre not committed enough to know.


Your afraid to answer? Hahahahaha!


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where Iz the fake attorney?
> Comey doesn't know but you dumb mother fuckers do? Too funny.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dummy, look at the career of the guy who wrote it and answer the question to the best if your abilities.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Your afraid to answer? Hahahahaha!


When you ask "when" questions I know that you're not committed.  But just in case you are:  http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/essential-economics-for-politicians.694/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/seth-klarman-democratic-donor_us_5ad4322fe4b077c89cea0063


_"Seth Klarman, the billionaire CEO of the Baupost Group who the Economist once dubbed “The Oracle of Boston,” called out Republicans for failing to keep President Donald Trump in check."_

Too bad Democrats couldn't control themselves when they dropped 9 trillion dollars in debt on the American tax payer, half of which was used to bail out coporate America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey dummy, look at the career of the guy who wrote it and answer the question to the best if your abilities.


Are you calling Comey a liar?
Do you think for 1 second if he had any proof the dossier was true he would not have leaked it?
Wise up and start paying attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _"Seth Klarman, the billionaire CEO of the Baupost Group who the Economist once dubbed “The Oracle of Boston,” called out Republicans for failing to keep President Donald Trump in check."_
> 
> Too bad Democrats couldn't control themselves when they dropped 9 trillion dollars in debt on the American tax payer, half of which was used to bail out coporate America.


Everyone knows that was GW's fault.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey dummy, look at the career of the guy who wrote it and answer the question to the best if your abilities.


What do you dummies say?
Don't shoot the messenger?
Did you watch Comey last night?
Just goes to show super smart, rich, educated elites don't have the brains or courage to admit they are wrong.
Nothing new here.
You lose, loser.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you dummies say?
> Don't shoot the messenger?
> Did you watch Comey last night?
> Just goes to show super smart, rich, educated elites don't have the brains or courage to admit they are wrong.
> ...


Do you have a point?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

So


Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you calling Comey a liar?
> Do you think for 1 second if he had any proof the dossier was true he would not have leaked it?
> Wise up and start paying attention.


 so you didn’t listen to him about why he leaked. Just like you can’t cone to a conclusion about why the dossier would be real. Sometimes college does make you smarter, I guess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So
> 
> so you didn’t listen to him about why he leaked. Just like you can’t cone to a conclusion about why the dossier would be real. Sometimes college does make you smarter, I guess.


Do you think you know more about this than Comey?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think you know more about this than Comey?


What did he say, Joe? That the source is credible and that he challenged Trump to disprove any of it. Do you know what deductive reasoning is? Are you capable of it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What did he say, Joe? That the source is credible and that he challenged Trump to disprove any of it. Do you know what deductive reasoning is? Are you capable of it?


He said he doesn't know if it iz true, what else needs to be said?
Do you think comey knows what the truth iz?
So between The FBI and the DOJ we don't know if the dossier is true?
It has been a year and we still don't know?
Yeah, right.
You are just hearing what you want to hear, just like a child.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

*TRANSPARENT AS MUD: Obama Administration Spent Record Dollars On Legal Costs To Keep Information Private*

I WONDER WHAT HE WUZ HIDING BESIDES HIZ BIRTH CERTIFICATE?





Photo by Aude Guerrucci-Pool/Getty Images
ByHank Berrien
April 16, 2018
12.8k views
According to an Associated Press analysis, the Obama Administration, led by a president who claimed in 2013 that it was “the most transparent administration in history,” spent a record amount of money to defend its refusal to release federal records under the Freedom of Information Act.

As CBS News reports, during the last year of Barack Obama’s tenure, his administration spent a record $36.2 million on legal costs, which broke the record it set the previous year. CBS News added, “It set records for outright denial of access to files, refusing to quickly consider requests described as especially newsworthy, and forcing people to pay for records who had asked the government to waive search and copy fees.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Do you know what deductive reasoning is? Are you capable of it?


Are you? His answer is going to require it of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He said he doesn't know if it iz true, what else needs to be said?
> Do you think comey knows what the truth iz?
> So between The FBI and the DOJ we don't know if the dossier is true?
> It has been a year and we still don't know?
> ...


That IPD is pretty contagious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

Loretta Lynch not too happy about James Comey throwing her under the bus - 4/16/18 April 16, 2018James Comey threw Loretta Lynch under the bus with claims about her objectivity.  This has the tangled look of a rat-king dynamic.  In the name of the truth, let's hope they keep fighting. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2018)

*These animals should be put down,*

*Video shows brutal assault of young security guard after he tries to shut down pool party*
https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/16/video-shows-brutal-assault-of-young-security-guard-after-he-tries-to-shut-down-pool-party 





Three thugs brutally beat a young security guard in Tallahassee, Florida, after he tries to break up an unauthorized pool party. (Image source: Miami Herald


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2017/08/28/gop-conjurer-demons-racial-bias-ever-under-their-spell/LX82YXCPeaF2W78x9lOsxM/amp.html



*You're not a Lawyer....You're a complete Dumbass.....*

*The article you posted has absolutely NOTHING to do with the STAGED issue at Starbucks !*

*The picture below from xyz's article says it all....*

*I think xyz took acid when he was younger.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *These animals should be put down,*
> 
> *Video shows brutal assault of young security guard after he tries to shut down pool party*
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/16/video-shows-brutal-assault-of-young-security-guard-after-he-tries-to-shut-down-pool-party
> ...




*THE VIDEO TELLS THE TRUTH THE MSM WILL NOT !*

*Three pieces of shit that need the fuck stomped out of them.....!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What did he say, Joe? That the source is credible and that he challenged Trump to disprove any of it. Do you know what deductive reasoning is? Are you capable of it?



*Comey's a Bullshitter....just like YOU !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2018)

Saw this today. I guess this has been going on for a long time.. C.I.A.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Has Giving Leftists What They Want Made America Better?
LLOYD MARCUS
In 1962, the United States Supreme Court gave leftists what they wanted: the removal of prayer from public schools.  So how has that worked out for us...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/has_giving_leftists_what_they_want_made_america_better.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Media's selective concern on spending
APRIL 17, 2018
Somehow, journalists never cared much about misspent money during Obama's eight years.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/medias_selective_concern_on_spending.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Why didn't you guys tell me about this hottie?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Why did you guys tell me about this hottie?


Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2377


----------



## xav10 (Apr 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're not a Lawyer....You're a complete Dumbass.....*
> 
> *The article you posted has absolutely NOTHING to do with the STAGED issue at Starbucks !*
> 
> ...


Of course I took acid. Several times. What do you take me for?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He said he doesn't know if it iz true, what else needs to be said?
> Do you think comey knows what the truth iz?
> So between The FBI and the DOJ we don't know if the dossier is true?
> It has been a year and we still don't know?
> ...


So let’s say I was really, really dumb.
I would see that a prestigious law firm called Perkins Coie contacted the well-known Fusion GPS intelligence firm to have some research done. That firm then reached out to a company called Orbis in the UK because Orbis employed one of the world’s foremost intelligence experts, who had been MI6’s main Russian expert.
He delivers a report and, so we are told, receives $168,000 but continues working without pay because he is so alarmed by what he is unearthing.
Then, I listened to Comey and saw that the Orbis guy’s findings formed one of the foundations of a major investigation of the Trump and those around him. That investigation continues, up to the minute, under Bob Mueller. So far, several indictments, guilty pleas, etc.
So if I was really, really dumb...and only if...I’d look at all that and conclude that the dossier is not true.
What does that make you, pal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So let’s say I was really, really dumb,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So let’s say I was really, really dumb.
> I would see that a prestigious law firm called Perkins Coie contacted the well-known Fusion GPS intelligence firm to have some research done. That firm then reached out to a company called Orbis in the UK because Orbis employed one of the world’s foremost intelligence experts, who had been MI6’s main Russian expert.
> He delivers a report and, so we are told, receives $168,000 but continues working without pay because he is so alarmed by what he is unearthing.
> Then, I listened to Comey and saw that the Orbis guy’s findings formed one of the foundations of a major investigation of the Trump and those around him. That investigation continues, up to the minute, under Bob Mueller. So far, several indictments, guilty pleas, etc.
> ...


Smarter than you, Mr Lemming.
You believe anything your leaders tell you, let see the proof Mr Fake attorney.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Smarter than you, Mr Lemming.
> You believe anything your leaders tell you, let see the proof Mr Fake attorney.


You’re not dumb. I applogize.
How would I have proof? 
I only know what I posted above, as well as Steele’s background. Therefore, it seems highly unlikely to me that the result is a fabricated dossier...although much of it is hearsay so I’m sure not all of it is 100% accurate. That fact is not very significant, clearly, relative to the views of the overall research validity.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 17, 2018)

We need more of this. Liars who harm should be sued.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/sandy-hook-parents-hit-alex-jones-with-defamation-lawsuits_us_5acf6a6de4b0ac383d74bfe1


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> We need more of this. Liars who harm should be sued.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/sandy-hook-parents-hit-alex-jones-with-defamation-lawsuits_us_5acf6a6de4b0ac383d74bfe1


If insanity is a defense in civil trials, Jones will skate free.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 17, 2018)

espola said:


> If insanity is a defense in civil trials, Jones will skate free.


The insanity thing came up in Jones' divorce I remember reading.  Under oath I believe he said that all the freak outs on his show were an act...
Hannity, Alex Jones- kinda funny how under oath these guys are totally different people then their on air personas.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The insanity thing came up in Jones' divorce I remember reading.  Under oath I believe he said that all the freak outs on his show were an act...
> Hannity, Alex Jones- kinda funny how under oath these guys are totally different people then their on air personas.


The "act" seems to work to some degree to convince the ignorant and/or weak-willed, based on local content.


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Of course I took acid. Several times. What do you take me for?


*Someone who's posts resemble multiple acid trips......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

espola said:


> The "act" seems to work to some degree to convince the ignorant and/or weak-willed, based on local content.


*Kinda like your sporadic " Acts "......Hmmmm.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Illegal Alien Arrested for Allegedly Crashing into Motorcyclist, Running Over Him to Escape117

Border Patrol Agents Arrest Multiple Previously Deported Child Sex Offenders in Texas
*SCOTUS: Gorsuch Concurs with Liberals in Deportation Case… Says ‘Vague Laws’ Give Too Much Power to Feds*
by Joel B. Pollak


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

This is gonna leave a mark,
*STARBUCKS closing 8,000+ stores for racial-bias education day...*


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is gonna leave a mark,
> *STARBUCKS closing 8,000+ stores for racial-bias education day...*


Great company, I knew they would do the right thing...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Great company, I knew they would do the right thing...


Tuesday after noon.
How much will this cost em?


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tuesday after noon.
> How much will this cost em?


Long term, nothing.


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Great company, I knew they would do the right thing...


*Kowtowing to the Thugs.....just a great way to run a business.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Great company, I knew they would do the right thing...



*The reeducation is Kowtow 101......*

*Or better yet, how to completely destroy your*
*business model in one afternoon......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> Long term, nothing.


You are the dumbest woman I know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You’re not dumb. I applogize.
> How would I have proof?
> I only know what I posted above, as well as Steele’s background. Therefore, it seems highly unlikely to me that the result is a fabricated dossier...although much of it is hearsay so I’m sure not all of it is 100% accurate. That fact is not very significant, clearly, relative to the views of the overall research validity.


If one was really, REALLY stupid they would be led to and would believe that life long Republicans, people at the very pinnacle of their professions, soldiers and patriots, decorated individuals, an expert in Russian espionage with a stellar history and a valued asset for his country and ours, all turned bad just to undermine Trump. One would have to believe they would all give up on their honor and legacies just because Trump, first ran for, then was elected to be POTUS.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tuesday after noon.
> How much will this cost em?


That's not the most important thing, never was, never is. It may come as a surprise to you but most people actually have integrity and honor.


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So let’s say I was really, really dumb.
> I would see that a prestigious law firm called Perkins Coie contacted the well-known Fusion GPS intelligence firm to have some research done. That firm then reached out to a company called Orbis in the UK because Orbis employed one of the world’s foremost intelligence experts, who had been MI6’s main Russian expert.
> He delivers a report and, so we are told, receives $168,000 but continues working without pay because he is so alarmed by what he is unearthing.
> Then, I listened to Comey and saw that the Orbis guy’s findings formed one of the foundations of a major investigation of the Trump and those around him. That investigation continues, up to the minute, under Bob Mueller. So far, several indictments, guilty pleas, etc.
> ...



*Classic Liberal absolute Lie........and what's sad is YOU know the TRUTH and what*
*the final outcome will be !*

*Seems you forgot about ....*

*The DNC payment.*
*The Clinton election campaigns Payment.*
*Bruce Ohr's criminal involvement.*
*Nellie Ohr's criminal involvement.*
*Peter Struck's criminal involvement.*
*Lisa Page's criminal involvement.*
*Andrew McCabe's DEEP criminal involvement.*
*James Comey's Massively DEEP involvement.*
*Rod Rosenstein's Criminal involvement.*
*Christopher Steele's criminal involvement.*
*Loretta Lynch's criminal involvement.*
*Terry McAuliffe's DEEP DEEP criminal involvement !*
*James Baker's ( FBI ) criminal involvement.*
*Mike Kortan's ( FBI ) criminal involvement.*
*Robert Mueller ( FBI ) DEEP DEEP criminal involvement. ( That doesn't even include the Uranium One shit )*
*Hillary Clinton ( The Witch ) DEEP DEEP DEEP criminal involvement.*

*that's just a starter list of individuals who are GOING to JAIL !*

*What I have posted above is the TRUTH.*
*What you posted is a Shit Show.....*
*Classic Liberal shit from xyz the shit.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If one was really, REALLY stupid they would be led to and would believe that life long Republicans, people at the very pinnacle of their professions, soldiers and patriots, decorated individuals, an expert in Russian espionage with a stellar history and a valued asset for his country and ours, all turned bad just to undermine Trump. One would have to believe they would all give up on their honor and legacies just because Trump, first ran for, then was elected to be POTUS.



*Maybe you should do PROPER Research and you would see the TRUTH....*

*Go ahead and keep your head up your ass, it's got to smell real bad by now.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Classic Liberal absolute Lie........and what's sad is YOU know the TRUTH and what*
> *the final outcome will be !*
> 
> *Seems you forgot about ....*
> ...


That seems like grounds for something.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

*You Can't Argue against Socialism's 100 Percent Record of Failure*
After more than two dozen failed attempts, Socialism has proven itself to be a disastrous philosophy.

A version of East Germany without the Stasi, the Berlin Wall, and the police brutality would have been a much better country than the one that actually existed. *But even then: East Germany’s economic output per capita was only one third of the West German level. Democracy, on its own, would have done nothing to close that gap.*

A version of North Korea without the secret police and the labor camps would be a much better country than the one that actually exists. *But even then: the North-South gap in living standards is so vast that the average South Korean is 3–8cm taller than the average North Korean, and lives more than ten years longer. Democracy would not make North Koreans any taller, or likelier to reach old age.

Ultimately, the contemporary argument for socialism boils down to: “next time will be different because we say so.”*

After more than two dozen failed attempts, that is just not good enough.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

*What Is the Liberal Response to Illiberal Speech? John Stuart Mill's "On Liberty" Has the Answer*
Sometimes it's important to get back to basics.
Tyler Curtis

For Mill, the response is obvious: not only should illiberal speech be permitted, but it is absolutely necessary for the survival of liberalism itself. If questioning certain ideas is prohibited, then people will be less likely to look for reasons for believing in those ideas, thus weakening any honest adherence to truth. *The truth of liberalism as an ideology is doomed to become “one superstition the more, accidentally clinging to the words which enunciate truth” (OL, 36).*

For proof that this has already taken place, one may offer up the bedlam which has found a natural home on American college campuses. In combating what they perceive as racist, sexist, homophobic, or otherwise intolerant speech, students have frequently succeeded in limiting and sometimes prohibiting the dissemination of unpopular ideas. *In the name of promoting liberalism, they have attacked it at its very roots.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Oops,
Just another anti American lefty.

City inspector warns store to remove US military flags, gets in customer’s face — and outrage erupts
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/17/city-inspector-warns-store-to-remove-us-military-flags-gets-in-customers-face-and-outrage-erupts/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiG6Pmk2MPaAhXqx4MKHf_TAEEQqUMINDAE&usg=AOvVaw1NuzQ2qoDvcI87MYkvr96g


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

TheBlaze

Singer Morrissey says that ‘modern loony left’ forgot that Hitler was ‘left wing’
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/04/17/singer-morrissey-says-that-modern-loony-left-forgot-that-hitler-was-left-wing/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiG6Pmk2MPaAhXqx4MKHf_TAEEQqUMINzAF&usg=AOvVaw0ekRl-q4vzJCPDQeG7CKCR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Real Housewives of the FBI
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
There is enough in the public domain to indict and prosecute both Andrew McCabe and James Comey, and while wives cannot be compelled to testify agains...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/real_housewives_of_the_fbi.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Starbucks and the Race-Hustlers
M. CATHARINE EVANS
When will these liberals ever learn?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/starbucks_and_the_race_hustlers.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

The Starbucks incident promotes weaponization of phony racism
APRIL 18, 2018
Starbucks gets what it deserves for being so stridently politically correct
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/the_starbucks_incident_promotes_weaponization_of_phony_racism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Clean up San Francisco streets, tourist industry pleads...
https://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/Clean-up-San-Francisco-s-streets-tourist-12839281.php
https://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/Clean-up-San-Francisco-s-streets-tourist-12839281.php


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Anything to keep power,
*NY gov grants parolees right to vote...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

*Obama Strikes Again.*
IRAN PARADES NEW MISSILES
WARNS WEST: BUILD WEAPONS WE WANT
_'DOWN WITH USA! DOWN WITH ISRAEL!'_
_ _


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Obama Strikes Again.*
> IRAN PARADES NEW MISSILES
> WARNS WEST: BUILD WEAPONS WE WANT
> _'DOWN WITH USA! DOWN WITH ISRAEL!'_
> _ _


Shocker.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oops,
> Just another anti American lefty.
> 
> City inspector warns store to remove US military flags, gets in customer’s face — and outrage erupts
> ...




*Ohhh Boy......Democratic City employee's and Moonshine just don't mix...*
*Wait till they cross paths at the next BBQ and she accidentally falls in the *
*" Pig " pit.....paybacks a bitch....Bitch.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shocker.



*Stupid Persian's ......what ...they think Israel's gunna sit back and admire the arsenal...*
*Oh NoNoNo.....some midnight targets just became acquired and Obama's " Seed " money*
*is going up in smoke.....*

*You are right....It will be a shocker !!*

*Obama better get back to work at the Chicago wharf......funding Iran's needs.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ohhh Boy......Democratic City employee's and Moonshine just don't mix...*
> *Wait till they cross paths at the next BBQ and she accidentally falls in the *
> *" Pig " pit.....paybacks a bitch....Bitch.*


Next time xyz wants to know what a commie is, I'll just point him to the video.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Stupid Persian's ......what ...they think Israel's gunna sit back and admire the arsenal...*
> *Oh NoNoNo.....some midnight targets just became acquired and Obama's " Seed " money*
> *is going up in smoke.....*
> 
> ...


I dont have any issue with Persians.
Great people.
Its the Shia that screw the pooch.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont have any issue with Persians.
> Great people.
> Its the Shia that screw the pooch.


Is that because so few Persians are Shia?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that because so few Persians are Shia?


ignoramus.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ignoramus.


Indeed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ohhh Boy......Democratic City employee's and Moonshine just don't mix...*
> *Wait till they cross paths at the next BBQ and she accidentally falls in the *
> *" Pig " pit.....paybacks a bitch....Bitch.*


She is one of those mean lefty bitches and she thinks she's got the power.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont have any issue with Persians.
> Great people.
> Its the Shia that screw the pooch.



*The " Iranian " thugs like to wrap themselves in " Persian " history much like Mueller let's
himself be wrapped in the Marine Corp flag....

Purging the Scum from Iran and going back to the old Democratic ways would 
make millions upon millions who still remember the " Old " Iran/Persian era...
Iran used to be Persia until the 1930's ......*

*Apparently the Marine Corp have not considered a " Purge " of scum like Mueller yet,
they should before he leaves a large stain...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shocker.


Do you want think Trump reads Sheriff Joe's posts?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The " Iranian " thugs like to wrap themselves in " Persian " history much like Mueller let's
> himself be wrapped in the Marine Corp flag....
> 
> Purging the Scum from Iran and going back to the old Democratic ways would
> ...


The Persian people have a rich history that predates Islam by thousands of years.
The Imams have crippled their past progressions into world society, and sent them back into the middle ages.
"Purging" is more in line with how  Fascistic Islamism handles opposition.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is one of those mean lefty bitches and she thinks she's got the power.


*Believe me.....I've dealt with his/her type from the cities.....*

*Sometimes it's better to just walk away and make " The " phone call.....*

*After the legs are knocked off the stool/tool ya just smile and say goodbye*
*and watch them short circuit as they walk off the premises....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Believe me.....I've dealt with his/her type from the cities.....*
> 
> *Sometimes it's better to just walk away and make " The " phone call.....*
> 
> ...


Those code enforcers/ inspectors can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Persian people have a rich history that predates Islam by thousands of years.
> The Imams have crippled their past progressions into world society, and sent them back into the middle ages.
> "Purging" is more in line with how  Fascistic Islamism handles opposition.


*All true above.....*

*It got the message across, how about " flushed ".....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *All true above.....*
> 
> *It got the message across, how about " flushed ".....*


*Flu-Sh*ia?
I like it.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you want think Trump reads Sheriff Joe's posts?


*I think yours, Ricks, and all the other supporters are shoring him up !*

*He needs the support, right now he's like a " One armed paper hanger in a rush "......*

*Democrats are literally trying to kill him !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I think yours, Ricks, and all the other supporters are shoring him up !*
> 
> *He needs the support, right now he's like a " One armed paper hanger in a rush "......*
> 
> *Democrats are literally trying to kill him !*


That is one thing they are good at.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Pilot who safely landed Southwest flight 1380 had ‘nerves of steel’
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/18/pilot-safely-landed-southwest-flight-1380-nerves-steel/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiYkNKNlsbaAhWOn4MKHZQtDqUQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2wOKD9YTDGzlaJOULAvYiL&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Starbucks sets up re-education camps for baristas
APRIL 19, 2018
Is a barista's salary really worth all this aggravation?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/starbucks_sets_up_reeducation_camps_for_baristas.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

De Blasio Tries, Fails to Kill a Rat at Brooklyn Press Event on High Tech Extermination Methods
*One rat proved to be too much for New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio and the New York City Housing authority to handle on Tuesday as they tried to kill it during an event in Brooklyn on high-tech extermination methods.*
The _New York Post_ reported that De Blasio and several housing authority workers tried to kill the rodent with dry ice, but noticed the creature escaped from the hole.

“Once you put that dry ice in there, rats are not going to live through it. If they get exposed to it, they are not coming back,” the mayor told members of the press gathered at the event.

The event, which took place at a city housing project in Bushwick, was intended to showcase a vermin-killing method at NYCHA projects that did not involve poisons.

The mayor insisted the dry ice technique would seal off burrows where rats travel through and suffocate them to death. Other cities such as Washington, DC, and Chicago have also tried using dry ice to kill vermin.

When de Blasio and other workers realized the rat had escaped, workers wound up playing a game of “whack a mole” by attempting to stomp on or hit the creature with a shovel.

_
No one was able to catch the rat, which escaped to a nearby playground on Humbolt Street.

“We found the right place,” de Blasio told the media witnessing the chaotic spectacle, adding that he gave the workers attempting to the kill the creature “an A for effort.”

The New York City Housing Authority announced Tuesday that the city is spending $32 million, in part on these rat-extermination efforts._
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/18/de-blasio-tries-fails-kill-rat-brooklyn-press-event-high-tech-extermination-methods/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiuxLSvm8baAhWJ6YMKHfWKC3AQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw2lDJ-uCSuVsrhXCGRGH3vu


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is one of those mean lefty bitches and she thinks she's got the power.


There's your fear, loathing and misogyny showing once again, all wrapped up in one post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your fear, loathing and misogyny showing once again, all wrapped up in one post.


You are probably right, except the fear and misogyny.
I thought I was going rather easy on her. 
I didn't even use cunt or whore to describe her.
How would describe her and her actions? 
If she isn't a lefty bitch I will eat my hat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

From crazy town ca, I heard they are ignoring building regulations so they can build homeless camps, too much time killing redtape. Too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Apr 19, 2018)

*Fake news website created to test Donald Trump supporters' gullibility - Reveals they will believe anything
*
James McDaniel's website claimed Barack Obama was plotting a coup from a secret bunker and Hillary Clinton was a child-sacrificing maniac.  The site got more than one million views within two weeks, and hundreds of thousands of likes and shares.
Despite aiming to write stories no-one would believe, James McDaniel found Trump supporters who believed that Barack Obama had been plotting a coup from a secret bunker near the White House, and that the British singer Adele had demanded he be jailed for such treachery.

They believed that Obama had tweeted “Trump must be removed as president by any means necessary”, and when one commenter, ‘Truthseeker’, dared suggest the story ‘Obama ran paedophile ring out of White House’ might possibly be fake, he was told: “Really “Truthseeker” if you had ANY clue of the truth, you’d KNOW that Wikileaks hasn’t published ONE thing that has been false. So please use your own mind. Stop listening to MSM [mainstream media] and realize what the TRUTH really is.”

“If I wrote about CNN being fake news and connected to ISIS, readers would agree wholeheartedly with my fabricated article. If I wrote about a black liberal or Obama supposedly saying something controversial, the response was unbridled racism and hatred. When I wrote about Hillary Clinton’s new emails that proved she was a child sacrificing maniac, people screamed for her head.”

Writing after Mr Trump has himself accused mainstream media outlets including CNN of being “fake news” and “enemies of the people”, Mr McDaniel added: “It’s truly a frightening time when a group of people screaming, “FAKE NEWS!” at the top of their lungs, live, eat and sleep falsehoods.”

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/fake-news-donald-trump-supporters-gullible-believe-anything-barack-obama-paedophile-hillary-clinton-a7623441.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Fake news website created to test Donald Trump supporters' gullibility - Reveals they will believe anything
> *
> James McDaniel's website claimed Barack Obama was plotting a coup from a secret bunker and Hillary Clinton was a child-sacrificing maniac.  The site got more than one million views within two weeks, and hundreds of thousands of likes and shares.
> Despite aiming to write stories no-one would believe, James McDaniel found Trump supporters who believed that Barack Obama had been plotting a coup from a secret bunker near the White House, and that the British singer Adele had demanded he be jailed for such treachery.
> ...


Speaking of believing anything, did you hear what Hotep Jesus pulled off at Starbucks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

*Now this is going too far.*






*Social Justice War: Left Eyes NFL Cheerleaders*
1399 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

Eric Holder for Prison, Not President
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Eric Holder is the poster child for the Deep State corruption that festered under Obama and the politicization of both the DOJ and the FBI.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/eric_holder_fro_prison_not_president.html


----------



## Booter (Apr 20, 2018)

Former President George H. W. Bush greets the mourners with his daughter Dorothy "Doro" Bush Koch during the visitation for former first lady Barbara Bush at St. Martin's Episcopal Church Friday, April 20, 2018, in Houston…

The Power of Religious Faith!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

*Knowledge*. The cavemen had the same natural resources at their disposal as we have today, and the difference between their standard of living and ours is a difference between the knowledge they could bring to bear on those resources and the knowledge used today.--Sowell


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

McCabe got the order to shut down Hillary investigation from...Obama?
APRIL 21, 2018
Maybe we'll start seeing accomplices sing now.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/mccabe_got_the_order_to_shut_down_hillary_investigation_fromobama.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Secret service refusing to leave the casket of the former first lady even after the crowds are gone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Ain't Ca great?

*Man Fatally Stabbed At Steakhouse With Daughter On His Lap; Homeless Suspect Arrested*
*http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/04/19/man-stabbed-ventura-steakhouse/*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

*Nolte: NYT Reporter Amy Chozick Covered Up for Sexist Men in Hillary's Campaign*
*https://www.google.com/amp/www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2018/04/21/nolte-nyt-reporter-chozick-covered-sexist-men-hillarys-campaign/amp/*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ain't Ca great?
> 
> *Man Fatally Stabbed At Steakhouse With Daughter On His Lap; Homeless Suspect Arrested*
> *http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/04/19/man-stabbed-ventura-steakhouse/*


This is horrible.
Ive eaten there before.
Guy is just eating dinner with his little girl in his lap.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Sweden’s chief economic forecaster: taxes will have to rise to support non-working immigrants
APRIL 22, 2018
Pay up, Olaf! Those immigrants that have transformed life in Sweden in so many ways don’t seem to taking jobs to support themselves the way ethnic Swe...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/swedens_chief_economic_forecaster_taxes_will_have_to_rise_to_support_nonworking_immigrants.html


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 22, 2018)

A reminder of the civility and decency of American politics that has stood the test of time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Wisdom and the Smartest People Ever
DAVID PRENTICE
How did the smartest people ever to exist screw up our country and our society so badly?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/wisdom_and_the_smartest_people_ever.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

The Decline of American Exceptionalism
JONATHAN R. VERLIN
The left has forgotten about the nobility of being American.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/the_decline_of_american_exceptionalism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Tom Arnold goes on UNHINGED rant over Candace Owen tweets; Tells her, ‘suck racist d**k’; Update
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/04/22/tom-arnold-goes-on-unhinged-rant-over-candace-owen-tweets-tells-her-suck-racist-dk/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiQsbyLpNDaAhXn6IMKHek7CrQQqUMIUTAI&usg=AOvVaw0T0deaBtGS_DEFMAQmFHS7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks like FSBob didn't want the beast to be out classed. What a difference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

We understand Fat Slob Bob.


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like FSBob didn't want the beast to be out classed. What a difference.
> View attachment 2430


Where is Donny the toddler in chief?  Golfing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Where is Donny the toddler in chief?  Golfing?


Maybe, you know the bush family didn't want him there, best move for everyone concerned.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Where is Donny the toddler in chief?  Golfing?


Where's Jimmy Carter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Democrats Think Kamala Harris Can Beat Trump In 2020 - Get A Load Of This Monday Morning Stump Speech 

Sen. Kamala Harris said during a Monday interview on “The Breakfast Club” that she isn’t yet thinking about the 2020 presidential election, but she left the door open to running by soliciting donations via her website.

“I travel around the country and I will tell you that I’m not buying the suggestion that we are divided as a country,” the California Democrat first said in response to a question about President Donald Trump stirring “racism” amongst the electorate. “For the vast majority of us that thought has to do with one of just a very few things.”

“The vast majority of us have so much more in common than what separates us, and we’ve got to hold on to that in this fight.”

When asked if she has made a decision yet about running for president in 2020, Harris said that, “right now [she’s] just focused on what’s in front of [her],” namely helping Democrats in the 2018 midterm elections.
Politics | Christian Datoc


'Money has now really tipped the balance...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

If you look up dope in websters there is a very good change this idiot will come up.
Some Teams Are Actually Thinking Of Signing Him, So Colin Kaepernick Turned His Anti-Police Talk Up To 11
Sports | Justin Caruso


This is just not right.


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where's Jimmy Carter?


Jimmy Carter is not the current POTUS.  Only your hero Donald Trump could be so classless as to paly golf instead of attending Barbara Bush's funeral.  You sound as classless as Trump for equating Carter not going as the same as Trump not going.

“President and Mrs. Carter regret that they are unable to attend,” the Carter Center in Atlanta said in a statement Thursday morning. “President Carter will be on a private trip overseas, and although she is recovering, Mrs. Carter is not yet able to travel following her recent intestinal surgery.”


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, you know the bush family didn't want him there, best move for everyone concerned.


What? Why would the Bush family not want Donald Trump the POTUS there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> What? Why would the Bush family not want Donald Trump the POTUS there?


She felt about him the same way your husband feels about you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Jimmy Carter is not the current POTUS.  Only your hero Donald Trump could be so classless as to paly golf instead of attending Barbara Bush's funeral.  You sound as classless as Trump for equating Carter not going as the same as Trump not going.
> 
> “President and Mrs. Carter regret that they are unable to attend,” the Carter Center in Atlanta said in a statement Thursday morning. “President Carter will be on a private trip overseas, and although she is recovering, Mrs. Carter is not yet able to travel following her recent intestinal surgery.”


Pfffttt...
It's not unusual for the sitting president to send his wife or the vice president to a funeral involving first ladies.
George W. Bush didn't attend Lady Bird Johnson's funeral. Laura Bush did.
Barrack H. Obama did not attend Betty Ford's funeral, Michelle Obama did.
Jimmy Carter was the only FORMER President who did not attend Barbara Bush's funeral, thanks for answering the question about Jimmy C.
Pffttt.... your nose tickles my ass bitch....run along asswipe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

* 
*
*Joy Reid's Anti-Gay Blog Posts Revealed...

MSNBC Host Claims Hackers 'Fabricated'...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> What? Why would the Bush family not want Donald Trump the POTUS there?


Dignity


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2018)

Barbara Bush did not hold back at all when revealing her feelings about Trump, particularly as they related to his treatment of women. As the former first lady put it:

He doesn't give many answers to how he would solve problems. He sort of makes faces and says insulting thing ... He's said terrible things about women, terrible things about the military. I don't understand why people are for him, for that reason. I'm a woman ... I'm not crazy about what he says about women.

He's [Trump's] like a comedian or like a showman or something. It's just, the whole thing, not working with Congress ... that's the way things get done in this country ... Well, what about [how he's treated] women? I mean, unbelievable. I don't know how women can vote for someone who said what he said about Megyn Kelly. It's terrible. And we knew what he meant too. Don't you get in his firing line. And money doesn't buy everything. It's accomplishments and what you're doing and giving. It's incomprehensible to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Barbara Bush did not hold back at all when revealing her feelings about Trump, particularly as they related to his treatment of women. As the former first lady put it:
> 
> He doesn't give many answers to how he would solve problems. He sort of makes faces and says insulting thing ... He's said terrible things about women, terrible things about the military. I don't understand why people are for him, for that reason. I'm a woman ... I'm not crazy about what he says about women.
> 
> He's [Trump's] like a comedian or like a showman or something. It's just, the whole thing, not working with Congress ... that's the way things get done in this country ... Well, what about [how he's treated] women? I mean, unbelievable. I don't know how women can vote for someone who said what he said about Megyn Kelly. It's terrible. And we knew what he meant too. Don't you get in his firing line. And money doesn't buy everything. It's accomplishments and what you're doing and giving. It's incomprehensible to me.


So, you were just being dumb with your previous post? You are very comfortable there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

I finally got Husker on camera.







*Goose Gives Golfer Beatdown...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you look up dope in websters there is a very good change this idiot will come up.
> Some Teams Are Actually Thinking Of Signing Him, So Colin Kaepernick Turned His Anti-Police Talk Up To 11
> Sports | Justin Caruso
> 
> ...


First off, his talk was never "Anti-Police"
Second, don't business people have the right to run their business as they deem fit? . . . or do you feel the government should step in?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I finally got Husker on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you the envious one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First off, his talk was never "Anti-Police"
> Second, don't business people have the right to run their business as they deem fit? . . . or do you feel the government should step in?


I am not sure you can read so I have a picture of your pro cop commie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not sure you can read so I have a picture of your pro cop commie.
> View attachment 2444


Cute socks, isn't the story that an actual police officer gave him those?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

*But I am sure that we of the left have to answer to ourselves, to each other, to the movement to which we have devoted our lives, and especially to the millions of our comrades who were themselves slaughtered in a heroic effort to make the world a better place*. *The left sneers *at Burke's great dictum that government—or, better, society—is a compact between the living, the dead, and the as yet unborn. But the truth of the dictum returns to haunt us again and again. If nothing else, we cannot escape the duty to see that the millions of our comrades who died in revolutionary struggles did not die in vain.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cute socks, isn't the story that an actual police officer gave him those?


Sounds like a story. Do you believe stories?


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you look up dope in websters there is a very good change this idiot will come up.
> Some Teams Are Actually Thinking Of Signing Him, So Colin Kaepernick Turned His Anti-Police Talk Up To 11
> Sports | Justin Caruso
> 
> ...




*He needs reprogramming, he's exhibiting all the characteristics of a bad bad " C " Drive...*
*which will lead to the " Blue " screen of death........Do not operate until the system is *
*wiped clean and a fresh useful system is in place......Poor Poor Colin.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *But I am sure that we of the left have to answer to ourselves, to each other, to the movement to which we have devoted our lives, and especially to the millions of our comrades who were themselves slaughtered in a heroic effort to make the world a better place*. *The left sneers *at Burke's great dictum that government—or, better, society—is a compact between the living, the dead, and the as yet unborn. But the truth of the dictum returns to haunt us again and again. If nothing else, we cannot escape the duty to see that the millions of our comrades who died in revolutionary struggles did not die in vain.



*That makes me want to puke......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *Joy Reid's Anti-Gay Blog Posts Revealed...*
> 
> *MSNBC Host Claims Hackers 'Fabricated'...*



*I'm glad you posted that, I couldn't.....she personifies everything Vile about Democrats......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm glad you posted that, I couldn't.....she personifies everything Vile about Democrats......*


Fucking liar to boot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Mirror

Italy made this kid a citizen to try and save his life in Italy and the Brits wouldn't let the kid leave and took him off of life support to die. They would rather kill him than let Italian Drs try and save him.
Government run healthcare death panel.

Alfie Evans' parents' appeal over son's life support rejected by European judges
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/breaking-alfie-evans-parents-last-12412377&ved=0ahUKEwieo-apgNLaAhVBLKwKHS22BoAQwqsBCCgwAA&usg=AOvVaw1mcdLveQrrw8z_pKgZr1Cc


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That makes me want to puke......*


https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1353953160genovesethequestion.pdf


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 191719, member: 1585"

I finally got Husker on camera.







*Goose Gives Golfer Beatdown...*

/QUOTE

*Oh that's great......*

*Rat who ties your laces.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

The hideous Democrats who would succeed the great Darrell Issa
APRIL 24, 2018
If you want to know what colossal annoyance is, try listening to the television during the dinner hour with political ads from the leftists who are ba...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/the_hideous_democrats_who_would_succeed_the_great_darrell_issa.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

*'I Love the Way Candace Owens Thinks': Kanye Praises Black ...*
▶ 5:15
insider.foxnews.com/.../kanye-west-praises-candace-owens-twitter-aft...
2 days ago
Superstar rapper Kanye West praised conservative commentator _*Candace Owens*_ on Saturday after she shut ...


----------



## Booter (Apr 24, 2018)

*Deficit, debt rising in the Trump era*
*The size of the federal budget deficit will rise higher for the next eight years due to recent tax and spending legislation, crossing the $1 trillion mark by 2020.*
The size of the federal budget deficit will rise over the next decade, in part due to recent tax and spending legislation, crossing the $1 trillion mark by 2020, according to new projections by the Congressional Budget Office.

https://projects.newsday.com/databases/long-island/deficits/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Deficit, debt rising in the Trump era*
> *The size of the federal budget deficit will rise higher for the next eight years due to recent tax and spending legislation, crossing the $1 trillion mark by 2020.*
> The size of the federal budget deficit will rise over the next decade, in part due to recent tax and spending legislation, crossing the $1 trillion mark by 2020, according to new projections by the Congressional Budget Office.
> 
> https://projects.newsday.com/databases/long-island/deficits/


I agree.
Just too bad you didn't pay attention the previous 8 years.
Sad.

*CBO: GDP Headed To 15-Year High...*


----------



## Booter (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agree.
> Just too bad you didn't pay attention the previous 8 years.
> Sad.
> 
> *CBO: GDP Headed To 15-Year High...*


You mean when Obama had to pay for GW Bush's wars and his other idiotic policy decisions?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> You mean when Obama had to pay for GW Bush's wars and his other idiotic policy decisions?


----------



## Booter (Apr 24, 2018)

*For the idiot Fox News zombies that are devoid from reality and cheer on the fucking moron Donald Trump.

Don't Blame Obama For Doubling The Federal Deficit
*
Republicans use a sound bite that the federal debt doubled under Obama. In looking at the numbers that is close to being numerically correct but falls short of being 100%. However when you take into account the Great Recession, making W. Bush’s temporary tax cuts permanent, increased Social Security and Medicare spending as more Baby Boomers retire and become 65 years old and the Afghanistan and Iraq wars he inherited the story is quite different.

President Obama’s debt actually grew at a slower annual rate than any of the Republican presidents even though there were events that negatively impacted the deficit that started before he became President. The Great Recession is probably the biggest of them as can be seen in the yearly deficit numbers. While all politicians use data to support their positions, the sound bite that the debt doubled under Obama is very misleading.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckjones/2018/01/15/obamas-federal-debt-grew-at-a-slower-rate-than-reagan-h-w-bush-or-w-bush/#ea1917519172


----------



## Booter (Apr 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Based on the bullshit intel that the idiot Bush and his ban of neo-cons jammed down are throats.  That you are too stupid to understand that is your problem.  Ignorance is truly bless.  How's your latest republican president doing?  He is a bigger idiot than GW but you are still here every day defending your hero Donald Trump.  LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *For the idiot Fox News zombies that are devoid from reality and cheer on the fucking moron Donald Trump.
> 
> Don't Blame Obama For Doubling The Federal Deficit
> *
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Booter (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


No it's all true and now you fucking idiots have another moron Republican President that will do even more damage.  Go look at what your hero trump has done to the national debt.

Shitstain, there is nothing patriotic about being misinformed.


----------



## Booter (Apr 24, 2018)

*The pre-war intelligence on Iraq: Wrong or hyped by the Bush White House
*
*The Facts*
There were serious problems in the intelligence, some of which were relegated to dissenting footnotes. But the Bush administration also chose to highlight aspects of the intelligence that helped make the administration’s case, while playing down others.

The clearest example of stretching the intelligence concerned Saddam Hussein’s links to al-Qaeda and by extension the 9/11 attacks, which were thin and nonexistent — but which the Bush administration (especially Vice President Cheney) suggested were deeply suspicious.

A 2008 Senate Intelligence Committee report, adopted in a bipartisan vote, that examined whether administration officials accurately portrayed the underlying intelligence was unsparing in its criticism of this aspect of the White House’s case for war. The 170-page report said such Iraq/al-Qaeda statements were “not substantiated by the intelligence,” adding that *multiple CIA reports dismissed the claim that Iraq and al-Qaeda were cooperating partners – and that there was no intelligence information that supported administration statements that Iraq would provide weapons of mass destruction to al-Qaeda.
*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2016/12/13/the-pre-war-intelligence-on-iraq-wrong-or-hyped-by-the-bush-white-house/?utm_term=.c03659a2222b


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> No it's all true and now you fucking idiots have another moron Republican President that will do even more damage.  Go look at what your hero trump has done to the national debt.
> 
> Shitstain, there is nothing patriotic about being misinformed.


I agree, when he gets to 10 trillion as the Kenyan did, let me know.
Employment all time low, stock market all time high.
Seeing you libs shit your self here daily, priceless.
At least he isn't Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *The pre-war intelligence on Iraq: Wrong or hyped by the Bush White House
> *
> *The Facts*
> There were serious problems in the intelligence, some of which were relegated to dissenting footnotes. But the Bush administration also chose to highlight aspects of the intelligence that helped make the administration’s case, while playing down others.
> ...


Then why didn't Obama stop funding it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Based on the bullshit intel that the idiot Bush and his ban of neo-cons jammed down are throats.  That you are too stupid to understand that is your problem.  Ignorance is truly bless.  How's your latest republican president doing?  He is a bigger idiot than GW but you are still here every day defending your hero Donald Trump.  LOL!


You ignorant piece of shit... many of those comments were made BEFORE GWB took office...
Pointing out the historical record defends only the truth...
Tell me, how does it feel to be a functioning moron?
You make Rat look like a genius...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 24, 2018)

*Report slams CIA for Iraq intelligence failures
Analysts' 'group think' blamed for false assumptions on weapons
Friday, July 9, 2004 Posted: 3:31 PM EDT (1931 GMT) 


WASHINGTON (CNN) -- In a highly critical report issued Friday, the U.S. Senate Intelligence Committee found that the CIA's prewar estimates of Iraq's weapons of mass destruction were overstated and unsupported by intelligence.*

Committee Chairman Pat Roberts, R-Kansas, told reporters that intelligence used to support the invasion of Iraq was based on assessments that were "unreasonable and largely unsupported by the available intelligence."

The committee's conclusions are contained in a 511-page report released Friday.

"Before the war, the U.S. intelligence community told the president as well as the Congress and the public that Saddam Hussein had stockpiles of chemical and biological weapons and if left unchecked would probably have a nuclear weapon during this decade," Roberts said.

"Today we know these assessments were wrong."

http://www.cnn.com/2004/ALLPOLITICS/07/09/senate.intelligence/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You ignorant piece of shit... many of those comments were made BEFORE GWB took office...
> Pointing out the historical record defends only the truth...
> Tell me, how does it feel to be a functioning moron?
> You make Rat look like a genius...


He knows, he is just hoping we don't pay attention like him and his friends.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Deficit, debt rising in the Trump era*
> *The size of the federal budget deficit will rise higher for the next eight years due to recent tax and spending legislation, crossing the $1 trillion mark by 2020.*
> The size of the federal budget deficit will rise over the next decade, in part due to recent tax and spending legislation, crossing the $1 trillion mark by 2020, according to new projections by the Congressional Budget Office.
> 
> https://projects.newsday.com/databases/long-island/deficits/


Did you miss the trillion dollar deficits of the last administration?  What’s 9 trillion divided by 8 years?  You people crack me up.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you miss the trillion dollar deficits of the last administration?  What’s 9 trillion divided by 8 years?  You people crack me up.


Booter is in a league of his own when it comes to being Looney Lefty. Hardly worth the time...


----------



## Booter (Apr 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you miss the trillion dollar deficits of the last administration?  What’s 9 trillion divided by 8 years?  You people crack me up.


Try to keep up Izzy and please tell us where this post is wrong you being the Econ 101 pass/fail graduate and all.

*Don't Blame Obama For Doubling The Federal Deficit
*
Republicans use a sound bite that the federal debt doubled under Obama. In looking at the numbers that is close to being numerically correct but falls short of being 100%. However when you take into account the Great Recession, making W. Bush’s temporary tax cuts permanent, increased Social Security and Medicare spending as more Baby Boomers retire and become 65 years old and the Afghanistan and Iraq wars he inherited the story is quite different.

*President Obama’s debt actually grew at a slower annual rate than any of the Republican presidents even though there were events that negatively impacted the deficit that started before he became President.* The Great Recession is probably the biggest of them as can be seen in the yearly deficit numbers. While all politicians use data to support their positions, the sound bite that the debt doubled under Obama is very misleading.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckjones/2018/01/15/obamas-federal-debt-grew-at-a-slower-rate-than-reagan-h-w-bush-or-w-bush/#579f23f91917


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Try to keep up Izzy and please tell us where this post is wrong you being the Econ 101 pass/fail graduate and all.
> 
> *Don't Blame Obama For Doubling The Federal Deficit
> *
> ...


Fake news


----------



## Booter (Apr 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Report slams CIA for Iraq intelligence failures
> Analysts' 'group think' blamed for false assumptions on weapons
> Friday, July 9, 2004 Posted: 3:31 PM EDT (1931 GMT)
> 
> ...


History repeats itself due to fools like you, your report is from a Republican lead committee in 2004. The report I provided is bipartisan from 2008.  Even your hero Trump knows the war was a bunch of bullshit from Bush and the neocons he surrounded himself with.

A 2008 Senate Intelligence Committee report, adopted in a bipartisan vote, that examined whether administration officials accurately portrayed the underlying intelligence was unsparing in its criticism of this aspect of the White House’s case for war. The 170-page report said such Iraq/al-Qaeda statements were “not substantiated by the intelligence,” adding that *multiple CIA reports dismissed the claim that Iraq and al-Qaeda were cooperating partners – and that there was no intelligence information that supported administration statements that Iraq would provide weapons of mass destruction to al-Qaeda.

There were serious problems in the intelligence, some of which were relegated to dissenting footnotes. But the Bush administration also chose to highlight aspects of the intelligence that helped make the administration’s case, while playing down others.

The clearest example of stretching the intelligence concerned Saddam Hussein’s links to al-Qaeda and by extension the 9/11 attacks, which were thin and nonexistent — but which the Bush administration (especially Vice President Cheney) suggested were deeply suspicious.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Try to keep up Izzy and please tell us where this post is wrong you being the Econ 101 pass/fail graduate and all.
> 
> *Don't Blame Obama For Doubling The Federal Deficit
> *
> ...


Shocking how the previous fiscal policies of an administration effects the fiscal policies of the next admin.  Welcome to the party Alice.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news


No, it’s real news alright.  Damn funny too.  Who was in charge of congress in the Bush years a.k.a. the Barney Frank affordable housing years.  A democrat led Congress thought subsidies to the housing market was a good idea.  We know how that ended.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> History repeats itself due to fools like you, your report is from a Republican lead committee in 2004. The report I provided is bipartisan from 2008.  Even your hero Trump knows the war was a bunch of bullshit from Bush and the neocons he surrounded himself with.
> 
> A 2008 Senate Intelligence Committee report, adopted in a bipartisan vote, that examined whether administration officials accurately portrayed the underlying intelligence was unsparing in its criticism of this aspect of the White House’s case for war. The 170-page report said such Iraq/al-Qaeda statements were “not substantiated by the intelligence,” adding that *multiple CIA reports dismissed the claim that Iraq and al-Qaeda were cooperating partners – and that there was no intelligence information that supported administration statements that Iraq would provide weapons of mass destruction to al-Qaeda.
> 
> ...


Fuck the report douche bag...who are these fine folks on the video and what are they saying?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

*Planned Parenthood Sues to Stop Health Inspections: ‘Unconstitutional’*
32
Email
Google+
Twitter






Jennifer Graylock/WireImage
by Dr. Susan Berry24 Apr 2018106

24 Apr, 2018 24 Apr, 2018
*Planned Parenthood has filed a federal lawsuit against Indiana over the state’s law that requires abortion clinics to be inspected annually for health and safety issues.*
“Once again Indiana politicians are barging into the exam room with irrational demands and intrusive requirements,” said Jane Henegar, executive director of the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) of Indiana, which filed the suit on behalf of Planned Parenthood of Indiana and Kentucky (PPINK), reports the Associated Press.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

ICE busts 225 in New York raids... 
56 illegals found in TX stash house...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

*Men Just Received The Best Scientific Advice in History*





Photo by Yui Mok - PA Images/PA Images via Getty Images
ByHank Berrien
April 25, 2018
3.2k views
The Sun’s Andrea Downey has lightened the hearts of millions of men around the planet with her prescription for increasing their life expectancy: stare at boobs.

That’s only one of the six ways men can boost their life expectancy, according to Downey, who makes a compelling argument. Here are the six ways:

*1. Stare at boobs.*

Downey points out, “Staring at boobs creates a positive mindset in men … A 2012 study, published in the Archives of Internal Medicine, looked at the effects positive thinking had on men’s health. After a year, positive thinking had a powerful effect on health choices.”

Downey notes that over half of the men who had coronary heart disease but thought positively upped their exercise, as opposed to 37% who did not think positively; similar results were found among men with high blood pressure.

So far, so good.

*2. Have lots of sex.*

Downey quoted a study in the BMJ finding sex could cut men’s mortality rate in half. She notes succinctly, “In the study, life expectancy increased by three to eight years in the group who reported more orgasms.”

This is good.

*3. Get married.*

Downey writes, “A survey of more than 127,000 Americans found men who got married after they were 25 were likely to live longer than those who married young.”

Also, the chances of #2 and #1 increase radically.

*4. Have kids.*

Downey cites a study that reinforces the notion that men who marry and have kids have longer lives than those who don’t. She writes, “A study in the Journal of Epidemiology & Community Health found that when parents reached age 60, men with kids saw their life expectancy go up two years while women increased by 1.5 years.”

Although #4 can interfere with #2 and #1, when there’s a will, there’s a way.

*5. Be responsible*

Downey notes a study in the Journal of Personality and Social Psychology in which elderly people in nursing homes who received a plant displayed improved socialization, alertness and general function. She notes appropriately, “Perhaps that is why having kids is good for you.”

*6. Get a "dad bod"*

So gaining a little weight is okay; Downey writes, “A book called ‘How Men Age’ argues that tubby men are less likely to suffer a heart attack or prostate cancer and are more likely to invest their time in their children.”

Three cheers for science


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Gotta love the elite,

*“You may shut the f*** up”: Port Authority ethics commissioner quits after pulling rank on local cops*
AllahpunditPosted at 11:21 am on April 25, 2018







She’s a former Hillary fundraiser so I know we’re all surprised that she’d display a grandiose sense of entitlement. The best part is when she impresses upon the cops — more than once — that the car they pulled over happens to include grad students from MIT and Yale.

*Port Authority Commissioner Telling Cops: 'You may shut the f*** up ...*
▶ 16:05




14 hours ago - Uploaded by PoliceActivity
Disclaimer: This video content is intended for educational and informational purposes only) ** Dashcam video
How dare they.

TRENDING:
*"You may shut the f*** up": Port Authority ethics commissioner quits after pulling rank on local cops *
Trump should run the dashcam video as a populist campaign ad in 2020. It’s so irritating that the Port Authority, upon viewing it, has already decided to drain the swamp:

“The conduct was indefensible. The board takes its recently adopted Code of Ethics for commissioners extremely seriously and was preparing to form a special committee to review the findings of the Inspector General investigation and take action at this Thursday’s board meeting,” said spokesman Benjamin Branham. “Commissioner [Caren] Turner’s resignation was appropriate given her outrageous conduct.”

“Even before the announcement, Turner’s name and photo had already been removed from the Port Authority website,” noted NJ.com. That’s what hosing down a five-alarm PR fire looks like.

She spends most of the video’s eight minutes demanding to know why the cops stopped her daughter. We can’t tell you that, says PD. Your daughter’s an adult, therefore you have no right to know. _Just ask her yourself._ But Turner refuses, for seemingly no better reason than that she’s miffed that two nobodies from Tenafly, New Jersey would dare resist a Port Authority commissioner’s demands for information. As it turns out, the cops had pulled the car over because the front windows were tinted, which is illegal in New Jersey, and because the Nevada license plate was slightly obscured by a vanity frame that the dealer had placed over it. When they asked the driver for her license and registration, they discovered that the registration had expired. Turner could have found all of that out from her daughter and avoided a confrontation but she wanted the cops to respect her authori-tah. Now she’s lost her very impressive shiny gold Port Authority badge.

Exit question: Should the Port Authority should have let her slide on grounds that all public officials from New Jersey are dirtbags? It’s congenital. Can’t blame her for behaving as nature intended.


----------



## Booter (Apr 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck the report douche bag...who are these fine folks on the video and what are they saying?


You fool. Bush and the fucking warmongering neocons rammed that war down our throats.  Every other sentence they spoke was you're either with us or against us as they rushed into war on their cherry picked intel.  Those assholes couldn't wait to go to war.  There is nothing conservative about being a warmongering neocon and it cost our country greatly.  You are in a great minority of folks that refuse to understand what happened.  It's party ahead of country for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> You fool. Bush and the fucking warmongering neocons rammed that war down our throats.  Every other sentence they spoke was you're either with us or against us as they rushed into war on their cherry picked intel.  Those assholes couldn't wait to go to war.  There is nothing conservative about being a warmongering neocon and it cost our country greatly.  You are in a great minority of folks that refuse to understand what happened.  It's party ahead of country for you.


Paaaleeease.
Anyone dumb enough to look the other way on this whole Clinton Benghazi, e-mail and the handling of classified info iz no one to be throwing stones.
Get a grip, you little douche.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No, it’s real news alright.  Damn funny too.  Who was in charge of congress in the Bush years a.k.a. the Barney Frank affordable housing years.  A democrat led Congress thought subsidies to the housing market was a good idea.  We know how that ended.


All 8 years?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Paaaleeease.
> Anyone dumb enough to look the other way on this whole Clinton Benghazi, e-mail and the handling of classified info iz no one to be throwing stones.
> Get a grip, you little douche.


What was there to, "look the other way" about in the Benghazi tragedy? . . . and anyone who doesn't see the hypocrisy of then supporting Trump, vis-a-vis handling classified info, shouldn't be telling anyone, anything.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Paaaleeease.
> Anyone dumb enough to look the other way on this whole Clinton Benghazi, e-mail and the handling of classified info iz no one to be throwing stones.
> Get a grip, you little douche.


Come on and let it all out my right wing friend.  Unfortunately for your little rant however- the House Republican's held hearing into Benghazi, e-mail & and handling of classified info and decided not to press any charges.  

Spin it however you want... but dems da facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was there to, "look the other way" about in the Benghazi tragedy? . . . and anyone who doesn't see the hypocrisy of then supporting Trump, vis-a-vis handling classified info, shouldn't be telling anyone, anything.


I hadn't heard that one, that must #27 of the great maybe, could have and if list.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Come on and let it all out my right wing friend.  Unfortunately for your little rant however- the House Republican's held hearing into Benghazi, e-mail & and handling of classified info and decided not to press any charges.
> 
> Spin it however you want... but dems da facts.


If I looked like HRC, I wouldn't have answered that 3 am call either. What's a few dead Americans on the road to coming in DFL in the presidential race.
Obama's FBI and DOJ.
Come on now.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If I looked like HRC, I wouldn't have answered that 3 am call either. What's a few dead Americans on the road to coming in DFL in the presidential race.
> Obama's FBI and DOJ.
> Come on now.


Even the family of the Ambassador himself have requested rightwing nutter's quit using the death of their family member for twisted partizan purposes.  And yet here you go again...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Even the family of the Ambassador himself have requested rightwing nutter's quit using the death of their family member for twisted partizan purposes.  And yet here you go again...


Partisans all about.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> You fool. Bush and the fucking warmongering neocons rammed that war down our throats.  Every other sentence they spoke was you're either with us or against us as they rushed into war on their cherry picked intel.  Those assholes couldn't wait to go to war.  There is nothing conservative about being a warmongering neocon and it cost our country greatly.  You are in a great minority of folks that refuse to understand what happened.  It's party ahead of country for you.


Holy shit, booty.
Better reel it back in before you burst a blood vessel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Even the family of the Ambassador himself have requested rightwing nutter's quit using the death of their family member for twisted partizan purposes.  And yet here you go again...


Joe and his friends are the type that scream down Sandy Hook parents claiming it was a false flag with actors, you think he actually cares about dead Americans overseas or their families?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

I like Kanye.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe and his friends are the type that scream down Sandy Hook parents claiming it was a false flag with actors, you think he actually cares about dead Americans overseas or their families?


Dead Americans overseas or their families....? Indeed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Boy oh boy, did anyone happen to catch the arguments from the Supreme Court today? Kagan and Sotomayor are just about the dumbest people I have ever heard, the attorneys torched them, what dope would put them on the court?
Affirmative  action in all its Glory.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe and his friends are the type that scream down Sandy Hook parents claiming it was a false flag with actors, you think he actually cares about dead Americans overseas or their families?


You really got my number.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Too good to check, but not to cash one: Hillary’s charging Dems $2.4 mil for 2016 e-mail list

ED MORRISSEY Posted at 8:01 pm on April 25, 2018






_





Remember, there’s no I in team … but there is an m and an e. After the 2016 debacle, Hillary Clinton pledged to do everything in her power to lift Democrats back into power. According to The Interecept, working from FEC records and sources within Democratic organizations, she’s been more focused on cashing out than on digging in.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

GRAB THAT POPCORN! Oh man, we can’t WAIT for Joy Reid to explain THESE [pics]
18 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/04/25/grab-that-popcorn-oh-man-we-cant-wait-for-joy-reid-to-explain-these-pics/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiU2LzB79faAhXn54MKHTElAqgQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw34jZn5dYTELLvmYpxJZQJP


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Just another lying homophobic liberal journalist whore,
NBC should be proud.


*WATCH: Tucker Carlson Slams Joy Reid, NBC For History Of Lies *
By Ryan Saavedra

*REVEALED: Joy Reid's Tweets Using Transphobic Slurs, Sexual Slurs On Women *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe and his friends are the type that scream down Sandy Hook parents claiming it was a false flag with actors, you think he actually cares about dead Americans overseas or their families?


Probably your most idiotic post ever...but I'll give you till the end of the day and I'm sure you'll top it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2018)

"In the end, you're going to find it was CIA director Brennan who took made up dossier straight from Blumenthal and,Clinton campaign and pardon my pun, Trumped up the phony investigation...clapper, comey, mccabe all played their role.. the real 64,000 question is if they can link it to Obama, and if they can, whar will happen to Obama (probably nothing, but he will out Nixon in terns of legacy)"


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dead Americans overseas or their families....? Indeed.


Good point Lion.  Politicizing the deaths of Americans serving abroad is also another scummy thing you and your ilk do here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Good point Lion.  Politicizing the deaths of Americans serving abroad is also another scummy thing you and your ilk do here.


They try so hard to make it seem everyone is as amoral as they are by trying to act like the moral authority, yet miss the mark every time. They have to make things up to get themselves to believe their own lies. (Circle)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Holy shit, booty.
> Better reel it back in before you burst a blood vessel.


Yes Booty, those hemorrhoids can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They try so hard to make it seem everyone is as amoral as they are by trying to act like the moral authority, yet miss the mark every time. They have to make things up to get themselves to believe their own lies. (Circle)


You know Obama isn't the POTUS any more, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Good point Lion.  Politicizing the deaths of Americans serving abroad is also another scummy thing you and your ilk do here.


Get your nose out of my ass bitch....
That political whore in the video is the one who politicized our dead in Benghazi when she lied about some f'ed up tape that caused the loss of life.
She knew when she lied to the American people that she was trying to cover her own political ass.
And in the end, she uttered those all telling words.... "what difference does it make?"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They try so hard to make it seem everyone is as amoral as they are by trying to act like the moral authority, yet miss the mark every time. They have to make things up to get themselves to believe their own lies. (Circle)


Duck shit adding to and agreeing with scooters horse shit reasoning...pathetic f'n wankers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know Obama isn't the POTUS any more, right?


You sure have a hard time keeping up and comprehending.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure have a hard time keeping up and comprehending.


Just making sure you know, you seem to be in some sort of a fog.
What year iz it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just making sure you know, you seem to be in some sort of a fog.
> What year iz it?


Keep trying, maybe you will keep yourself convinced.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep trying, maybe you will keep yourself convinced.


You are the one trying to convince me of something, I just don't have any idea what it iz.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the one trying to convince me of something, I just don't have any idea what it iz.


That is the point now isn't it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is the point now isn't it.


We are convinced, no more proof is needed...you are a complete idiot. Congrats!


----------



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Get your nose out of my ass bitch....
> That political whore in the video is the one who politicized our dead in Benghazi when she lied about some f'ed up tape that caused the loss of life.
> She knew when she lied to the American people that she was trying to cover her own political ass.
> And in the end, she uttered those all telling words.... "what difference does it make?"


And again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> And again.


And again get out of my ass bitch...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

_*Israel asked to avoid lethal force as Gaza protest resumes...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

*Exclusive – Sarah Palin: ‘Diabolical’ Treatment of Alfie Evans Shows Our Future if We Ignore ‘Death Panels’ Warning*
by Robert Kraychik

Yeah, she looks like a horrible person and an even worse mother,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Exclusive – Sarah Palin: ‘Diabolical’ Treatment of Alfie Evans Shows Our Future if We Ignore ‘Death Panels’ Warning*
> by Robert Kraychik
> 
> Yeah, she looks like a horrible person and an even worse mother,


All or nothing most certainly doesn't always apply to human beings . . . whoever said she was a bad human being?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All or nothing most certainly doesn't always apply to human beings . . . whoever said she was a bad human being?


Everyone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everyone.


 Are they listening to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

LAPD Officer Arrested Smuggling Immigrants Across Border...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _*Israel asked to avoid lethal force as Gaza protest resumes...*_


I'll take that as a no,
_*3 killed at Gaza border protests, 400 wounded...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Just another lefty, elite hypocrite who thinks he iz better than everyone else,





* 
*
*BROKAW ACCUSER SPEAKS...*

*NBCNEWS Lack Says Allegations Taken 'Very Seriously'...*

*TOM FIGHTS BACK: 'Ambushed and Perp Walked'...** 
*
*PRIVATELY ATTEMPTS TO DISCREDIT...** 
*
*Cancels commencement speech...** 

Will 'MORNING JOE' Dump?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are they listening to you?


Grow up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Grow up.


You can't explain what you mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't explain what you mean?


Everyone on the left hated everything about her.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everyone on the left hated everything about her.


This is beyond dispute.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everyone on the left hated everything about her.


I believe you mis-read political attacks for personal ones. Most people can disagree and still get along . . . only in places like this do you see the lines of civility erased. Don't confuse real life with the virtual version.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is beyond dispute.


Only amongst the "All or Nothing" sect.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/04/john-brennan-issues-warning-to-potus-about-muellers-investigation-stay-tuned-mr-trump/ …


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe you mis-read political attacks for personal ones. Most people can disagree and still get along . . . only in places like this do you see the lines of civility erased. Don't confuse real life with the virtual version.


You aren't trying to make the case that the leftist attacks on Palin weren't personal, are you?


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You aren't trying to make the case that the leftist attacks on Palin weren't personal, are you?


She's an idiot.  That's not a personal attack, it's a statement of fact.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I believe you mis-read political attacks for personal ones. Most people can disagree and still get along . . . only in places like this do you see the lines of civility erased. Don't confuse real life with the virtual version.


You aren't  and you weren't paying attention or you are just a plain old grumpy liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

espola said:


> She's an idiot.  That's not a personal attack, it's a statement of fact.


That didn't take long, Husker?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/04/john-brennan-issues-warning-to-potus-about-muellers-investigation-stay-tuned-mr-trump/ …


Now that is funny . . . Who ya gonna believe me or your lying eyes? OMG is that one whack site . . . yeah, and you talk about fake news? STFU! That must be some kinda joke on your part, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That didn't take long, Husker?


Being stupid, which she exudes in immense proportions, doesn't make one a bad mother or an evil person.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You aren't trying to make the case that the leftist attacks on Palin weren't personal, are you?


Are you saying commenting on her demeanor was only the province of extremists?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Being stupid, which she exudes in immense proportions, doesn't make one a bad mother or an evil person.


Im sure you're a great mother


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sure you're a great mother


I try to be well rounded and in touch with all my sides . . . aka I'm not afraid, are you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I try to be well rounded and in touch with all my sides . . . aka I'm not afraid, are you?


I think Sarah would have got the joke.
Get in touch with that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think Sarah would have got the joke.
> Get in touch with that.


Yeah I know, you have a long history of knowing what people think and speaking for them. Your support for Idiocracy personified shows your personal angst.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Being stupid, which she exudes in immense proportions, doesn't make one a bad mother or an evil person.


Rather personal, wouldn't you say? Especially when you are talking about a successful Governor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rather personal, wouldn't you say? Especially when you are talking about a successful Governor.


Obvi.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rather personal, wouldn't you say? Especially when you are talking about a successful Governor.


Successful?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rather personal, wouldn't you say? Especially when you are talking about a successful Governor.


She quit.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She quit.


Because she realized she couldn't handle the job.


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2018)

*REVEALED: Joy Reid's Tweets Using Transphobic Slurs, Sexual Slurs On Women *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Successful?


Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2018)

espola said:


> She's an idiot.  That's not a personal attack, it's a statement of fact.


..about your IPD


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2018)

espola said:


> She's an idiot.  That's not a personal attack, it's a statement of fact.


Speaking of idiots.  Your post reminds me of the idiot that lost to T in the 2016 POTUS election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Speaking of idiots.  Your post reminds me of the idiot that lost to T in the 2016 POTUS election.


Maybe we should listen to e on this subject?
After all, it requires little to no reading.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Female journos suspend Hillary’s ‘believe all women’ rule, sign letter of support for Tom Brokaw
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/04/27/female-journos-suspend-hillarys-believe-all-women-rule-sign-letter-of-support-for-tom-brokaw/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwic2qWC7dzaAhWE64MKHfFLAx8QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3v7B2eXc8W0jh6-8xaoZNX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Pop star Halsey says free hotel shampoo ‘alienates people of color’
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/04/27/pop-star-halsey-says-free-hotel-shampoo-alienates-people-of-color/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwic2qWC7dzaAhWE64MKHfFLAx8QqUMIOjAG&usg=AOvVaw1HBsDW3HZxT7DJ0n4uVEtV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Crazy,
Took DNA test? You may be 'genetic informant'...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/nation-now/2018/04/27/ancestry-genealogy-dna-test-privacy-golden-state-killer/557263002/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Joy Reid: There’s no proof I was hacked but I still don’t believe I wrote ‘those hateful things’ (Update: Management knows she lied)
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/28/joy-reid-theres-no-proof-hacked-still-dont-believe-wrote-things/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjQ6YGxlN7aAhVD6oMKHVwXBZMQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3QqOSVLTuI1pUPV9cudPFI&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Joy Reid: There’s no proof I was hacked but I still don’t believe I wrote ‘those hateful things’ (Update: Management knows she lied)
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/04/28/joy-reid-theres-no-proof-hacked-still-dont-believe-wrote-things/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjQ6YGxlN7aAhVD6oMKHVwXBZMQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3QqOSVLTuI1pUPV9cudPFI&ampcf=1


Those Obama people are very forgiving, to Obama people.

Eric Holder

✔@EricHolder
https://twitter.com/EricHolder/status/990250852853022720

Joy Ann Reid apology. Appropriate. Heartfelt. This unique and compelling voice for tolerance and equality should not be silenced. We learn - and change - from our mistakes. She has.

8:26 AM - Apr 28, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

Tucker Bursts Into Laughter After Univision Anchor Claims To Care About ‘Rule Of Law’ On Immigration
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/04/28/tucker-univision-laugh/&ved=0ahUKEwjojsOIwt_aAhWD3oMKHTVVCEkQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw233EfJUelYyAAtxR4-aofN


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

‘Good grief’! Brit Hume’s BS detector overheats as Eric Holder applauds Joy Reid’s comical non-apology
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/04/28/good-grief-brit-humes-bs-detector-overheats-as-eric-holder-applauds-joy-reids-comical-non-apology/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjjusCOxd_aAhVEwYMKHTBGBW8QqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw3uKTHP2krk-hNva0E5WTMi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Comey, Fitzgerald, Mueller: Partners in Crime
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Just as the Scooter Libby case was nothing more than an attempt to "get" Dick Cheney, Comey, Mueller, and now Patrick Fitzgerald are participants in a...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/comey_fitzgerald_mueller_partners_in_crime.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

I wonder if they feel better or worse?

WATCH: Three Palestinians Killed During Attempt to Breach Israeli Border, Attack Troops
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/04/30/three-palestinians-killed-attempt-breach-israeli-border-attack-troops/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjZmOr37eHaAhUl4oMKHTGjC5wQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw3k2My4emoOTSezsjx_xIJ1&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

White Teenage Girl Tweets Picture Of Her Chinese-Style Prom Dress. SJWs Butcher Her On Twitter For 'Cultural Appropriation'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30017/white-teenage-girl-tweets-picture-her-chinese-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiAj4HggOLaAhXsYN8KHRnQBzkQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw11P1f0LCXck5ayABvklMNF&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2492
> White Teenage Girl Tweets Picture Of Her Chinese-Style Prom Dress. SJWs Butcher Her On Twitter For 'Cultural Appropriation'
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30017/white-teenage-girl-tweets-picture-her-chinese-hank-berrien?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiAj4HggOLaAhXsYN8KHRnQBzkQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw11P1f0LCXck5ayABvklMNF&ampcf=1


First World problems.  Iʻm thinking Panda Express for lunch today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> First World problems.  Iʻm thinking Panda Express for lunch today.


Man, I had sushi on Saturday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

*Here's Why People Now Think 'American Idol' Is Racist*

Cortney O'Brien
|
Posted: Apr 30, 2018 8:40 AM
  Share (3)   Tweet





"Good job at being racist and homophobic, American Idol." Those aren't my words, but they're the sentiments of plenty of fans after Sunday night's Disney-themed episode.

 

Sam Z Comedy  @SamZComedy 




Bottom 4? Only in Trump’s America #AmericanIdol

7:09 PM - Apr 29, 2018

After last night's votes were tallied, four of the show's minority contestants found themselves in elimination contention. Ada Vox, a drag queen, Jurnee, an openly gay and black contestant, Michelle Sussett, an immigrant from Venezuela, and Dennis Lorenzo, an African-American male, received the least votes after their performances. Jurnee was the only one to escape elimination.

These four contestants were in the bottom because this is "Trump's America," according to some upset viewers.

Some pointed out that perhaps the new voting system could explain Dennis's elimination. For the first time ever, "Idol" viewers could start voting _during_ the show. Since Dennis sang last, he seemed to be at a disadvantage. Maybe the problem was procedural and not cultural? It's also worth noting that Michael Woodward, another black contestant, made it through to the top seven.

Still though, people are blaming the president and his supporters for the eliminations.

African-American contestants have won "American Idol" in past seasons, including Season Two's Ruben Studdard, Season Three's Fantasia Barrino, Season Six's Jordin Sparks, and Season Twelve's Candice Glover.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Where are the snipers? Isn't it ok to killer foreign invaders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

*Now Canada wants the U.S. to cut the flow of Nigerians crossing their border. Too bad*
Jazz Shaw Apr 29, 2018 2:01 PM





That’s your problem now


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

MSNBC's Joe Scarborough Spoke Out About The White House Correspondents' Dinner But It Wasn't Sarah Sanders Treatment He Complained About
Politics | Nick Givas
 Video

'I'm a big boy. I didn't bitch about it'


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man, I had sushi on Saturday.


How was it?  We had some Gyoza Ramen on Saturday.  Fierce decision between that and Poki Bowl at Poki 1 1/2.  

Good damn thing that girl didnʻt wear a Kimono to the prom huh?  Or else Donny T would have something else to talk to PM Abe about!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How was it?  We had some Gyoza Ramen on Saturday.  Fierce decision between that and Poki Bowl at Poki 1 1/2.
> 
> Good damn thing that girl didnʻt wear a Kimono to the prom huh?  Or else Donny T would have something else to talk to PM Abe about!


It was great, but too many Asians in the place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

*McCain: I'm Going to Die, Freer Now to Speak My Mind...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

*Nolte: The WHCD and 6 Other Ways the Media Revealed Its Moral Depravity Last Week

NBC Expands Roster of Anchors Caught in Falsehoods: Joy Reid and Brian Williams*

Last week, the media stood by homophobic liar Joy Reid, dismissed allegations of misconduct against Tom Brokaw, gave Jake Tapper an award for fake news, used Michelle Wolf as a hate-avatar, destroyed an admiral with lies, and was caught colluding with the Deep State to overturn Trump’s election


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2018)

*The Democrats want a Civil War......*

*They will get one, but they will NOT like the outcome.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Fuck Islam and the camel they road in on.


Turkey tells EU to criminalize criticism of Islam...
http://www.wnd.com/2018/04/dark-push-to-criminalize-criticism-of-islam/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Obama's a Coward, Who Knew?

Iran lied (still does), people died, Obama hides
MAY 1, 2018
Israel's Benjamin Netanyahu dropped a rhetorical bombshell on the world.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/iran_lied_still_does_people_died_obama_hides.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Invaders
 

Caravan arrives, Honduran flags flying, middle fingers flashing
APRIL 30, 2018
Back in the old days, when immigrants arrived in America, they'd kiss the ground. Now Central America's caravan illegals have got here, and they give ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/caravan_arrives_honduran_flags_flying_middle_fingers_flashing.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama's a Coward, Who Knew?
> 
> Iran lied (still does), people died, Obama hides
> MAY 1, 2018
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


CONDI: We'll be 'just fine' if Trump leaves Iran deal...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

*Macron: Migrant Violence, Terror Is Europe’s Fault — ‘Not Linked’ to Mass Immigration*

Violent crime, terror attacks, and epidemic levels of sexual assault in Europe are “not linked” to mass migration, Emmanuel Macron has said, blaming “discrimination” and inequality for the phenomena


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Netanyahu Lays Out Case Against Iran Deal To Trump On Fox And Friends
Media | Saagar Enjeti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

'Talk About Blaming The Victim' -- Tucker Uses Jorge Ramos' Own Logic On Him, And Ramos Hates It
Media | Justin Caruso


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CONDI: We'll be 'just fine' if Trump leaves Iran deal...


*Condi Admits Another Iraq War Lie

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-05-18/condi-admits-another-iraq-war-lie*


----------



## Booter (May 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Netanyahu Lays Out Case Against Iran Deal To Trump On Fox And Friends
> Media | Saagar Enjeti


Netanyahu would have Israel 'defended' to the last drop of American blood. This guy has zero credibility on this -- he was against it from the beginning and now he is under criminal investigation. Trump is getting played big time on this: by the U.S. warmongering neo-cons; by the apocalyptic 'Christian' rightwingers; by the Sunni Muslim Saudis; and the Israeli/Jewish far right radicals. War with Iran would make the Bush-Cheney Iraq war look like a walk in the park.
We still remember Netanyahu lies about Iraq and mass destruction weapons. You can see his lies on Youtube. He wants to use American blood and treasure.  Let him fight Iran by himself. No American should die for Netanyahu.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Netanyahu would have Israel 'defended' to the last drop of American blood. This guy has zero credibility on this -- he was against it from the beginning and now he is under criminal investigation. Trump is getting played big time on this: by the U.S. warmongering neo-cons; by the apocalyptic 'Christian' rightwingers; by the Sunni Muslim Saudis; and the Israeli/Jewish far right radicals. War with Iran would make the Bush-Cheney Iraq war look like a walk in the park.
> We still remember Netanyahu lies about Iraq and mass destruction weapons. You can see his lies on Youtube. He wants to use American blood and treasure.  Let him fight Iran by himself. No American should die for Netanyahu.


You really don't like strong leaders, do you.
You would rather have a gelding like obama in the White House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Ain't  yunyons grate?


*65% of Public School 8th Graders Not Proficient in Reading...

67% Not Proficient in Math...*


----------



## Booter (May 1, 2018)

Trump is not a strong leader Trump is a weak liar.
*Fact Checker: President Trump has made 3,001 false or misleading claims so far *

In the 466 days since he took the oath of office, President Trump has made 3,001 false or misleading claims, according to The Fact Checker’s database that analyzes, categorizes and tracks every suspect statement uttered by the president.  That’s an average of nearly 6.5 claims a day.


He cited his “incredible success” in terms of job growth, even though annual job growth under his presidency has been slower than the last five years of Obama’s term.
He said “wages are going up for the first time in many, many years,” even though they have been rising steadily since 2014.
He once again cited the unemployment rate — especially for African Americans — even though he repeatedly said during his campaign that the unemployment rate was phony and could not be trusted.
He said the border wall was being built even though Congress only provided funds for fencing.
He claimed he had attracted 32,000 people at a rally in Grand Rapids, Mich., on the eve of the election when the venue held only 4,200 and local media estimated that perhaps that many were waiting outside, for a total of 8,000.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/factcheck/fact-checker-president-trump-has-made-3001-false-or-misleading-claims-so-far/ar-AAwAf9U?ocid=spartanntp&ffid=gz


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump is not a strong leader Trump is a weak liar.
> *Fact Checker: President Trump has made 3,001 false or misleading claims so far *
> 
> In the 466 days since he took the oath of office, President Trump has made 3,001 false or misleading claims, according to The Fact Checker’s database that analyzes, categorizes and tracks every suspect statement uttered by the president.  That’s an average of nearly 6.5 claims a day.
> ...


I take it you didn't vote for DT?


----------



## Booter (May 1, 2018)

Trump claimed he had “essentially” gotten rid of Obamacare, when he has not. He also falsely suggested he only failed to pass repeal legislation because of one vote, ignoring the fact that none of the substantive replacement bills got nearly enough votes. Sen. John McCain’s vote was against a “skinny” repeal that was only to lead to talks with the House on a common position, with no guarantee of an agreement that would pass both Houses.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump claimed he had “essentially” gotten rid of Obamacare, when he has not. He also falsely suggested he only failed to pass repeal legislation because of one vote, ignoring the fact that none of the substantive replacement bills got nearly enough votes. Sen. John McCain’s vote was against a “skinny” repeal that was only to lead to talks with the House on a common position, with no guarantee of an agreement that would pass both Houses.


Why are you wasting time with this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why are you wasting time with this?


I think I know booty's issue,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

_*Third woman comes forward...*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _*Third woman comes forward...*_


Sex sells . . . and you are always buying.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sex sells . . . and you are always buying.


Apparently you only care when its a person on Fox or with 'R' ...fken hypocrite


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Apparently you only care when its a person on Fox or with 'R' ...fken hypocrite


Funny to hear about the kook women at NBC signing some letter of support for this lefty.
*Woman of NBC support Tom Brokaw amid sexual misconduct ...*
Page Six3 days ago
Apr 28, 2018 · A letter signed by current and former NBC News staffers, including Rachel Maddow and Andrea Mitchell praises Tom *Brokaw* “as a man of tremendous decency and integrity” and as one who “treated each of us with fairness and respect.”


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sex sells . . . and you are always buying.


*You see yourself in that picture and your remark don't you....*

*What's sad is that you come on this Forum and expose your *
*innermost faults to all.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Israel's Mossad spy agency shrouded in mystery and mystique...
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/M/ML_ISRAEL_MOSSAD_MYSTIQUE?SITE=TXMCA&SECTION=INTERNATIONAL&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2018-05-01-15-00-57


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

When something works why change?

*ESPN Lost 500,000 Subscribers in April*
by Dylan Gwinn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Pocahontas Descendant: Elizabeth Warren Should Take A DNA Test 
Media | Justin Caruso
 Video

Should she?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Late Night Host Trevor Noah Brutalizes Joy Reid For Her Ridiculous Hacking Claims 
Media | Amber Athey


'That's a dedicated-a** hacker'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*GQ On Matt Groening's Refusal To Shelve Apu: 'That's What Every Sh***y Person Wants' *
By Paul Bois


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Looks like regular people are done with all this liberal PC bullshit.

*SORRY, NOT SORRY: Girl Who Wore Chinese Dress For Prom Says She'd Wear It Again *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Media
*‘They may need another signed letter’: The hole NBC News is in with Tom Brokaw just got deeper *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Uncategorized
*RIP, Boy Scouts: 1910 — 2018 was a pretty good run…*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Uncategorized
> *RIP, Boy Scouts: 1910 — 2018 was a pretty good run…*


Sad.
Even though I got kicked out of Cub Scouts before I made Wolf.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sad.
> Even though I got kicked out of Cub Scouts before I made Wolf.


Yep, I was in for a couple of years, good organization that kept millions of kids out of trouble, except you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, I was in for a couple of years, good organization that kept millions of kids out of trouble, except you.


I never got in any trouble after that.
Scout's honor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

I wonder if the published cost of illegals includes our court system?

*Backlog of illegal immigration court cases over 1 million; Delayed deportations 684,000...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if the published cost of illegals includes our court system?
> 
> *Backlog of illegal immigration court cases over 1 million; Delayed deportations 684,000...*


Land of the free home of the brave?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Land of the free home of the brave?


Land of the free doesn't mean you can come here, break our laws and then get to live FREE OF CHARGE.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Land of the free doesn't mean you can come here, break our laws and then get to live FREE OF CHARGE.


If you wish to continue to be purposely ignorant and gullible that is your own personal choice.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you wish to continue to be purposely ignorant and gullible that is your own personal choice.


JMDS


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pocahontas Descendant: Elizabeth Warren Should Take A DNA Test
> Media | Justin Caruso
> Video
> 
> Should she?


"Oh look we got one, kinda, on our side! Put her over there with Carson and Kanye . . . but have her wear something 'Indian' so our people will know what she is . . ."


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Oh look we got one, kinda, on our side! Put her over there with Carson and Kanye . . . but have her wear something 'Indian' so our people will know what she is . . ."



*You do realize people KNOW who you are and WHAT you don't stand for !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*Shoe, dropped: Another woman goes public with Brokaw allegation*
Ed Morrissey May 02, 2018 12:01 PM





“We talked and then, abruptly, he was embracing me and giving me a French kiss.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Will the embarrassment ever stop?






*Michelle Obama Declares Self America's 'Forever First Lady'...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Will the embarrassment ever stop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean your personal embarrassment? You keep posting things from an obscure point of view that only fools like you want so desperately to believe. She's smart, beautiful and was a good first lady, can't you just leave it at that without  embarrassing yourself even further?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean your personal embarrassment? You keep posting things from an obscure point of view that only fools like you want so desperately to believe. She's smart, beautiful and was a good first lady, can't you just leave it at that without  embarrassing yourself even further?


Like I said, embarrassing,
*MICHELLE OBAMA/PROUD - YouTube*
▶ 0:19




Mar 31, 2016 - Uploaded by CNN
Shot 02/18/2008. _*Michelle Obama*_: let me tell you something for the first time i'm really _*proud of my country*_ ...


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean your personal embarrassment? You keep posting things from an obscure point of view that only fools like you want so desperately to believe. She's smart, beautiful and was a good first lady, can't you just leave it at that without  embarrassing yourself even further?



*Michelle was a 6.5.....I just don't  like her mind set.*
*Melania is a 9.5 .......Good looking, smart and rather quiet.*

*Why have the Librarian when you can have the Hottie.....if ya *
*have ta pick.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you wish to continue to be purposely ignorant and gullible that is your own personal choice.


Mighty white of ya.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 3, 2018)

* Giuliani says 3 Americans held by North Korea to be released Thursday *

By Will Ripley and Joshua Berlinger, CNN
1 hr ago
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/giuliani-says-3-americans-held-by-north-korea-to-be-released-thursday/ar-AAwFn0D?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

There's more,
*The Political Insider*


This site works best in IE9 and up and in other modern web browsers


*5 Times Michelle Obama Embarrassed Herself This Year*
News Commentary
By Rusty | Featured Contributor | December 20, 2017 9:05AM
While we all hoped she’d lay low in her first year removed from the White House, former First Lady Michelle Obama has remained pretty active. Actively embarrassing herself, that is.



While the following recap may get you riled up, there is one positive to be drawn from it all – At least by way of contrast, she’s showing everyone why it’s such a huge relief to have Melania Trump representing America now.


Let’s recall some of the more notable times Michelle Obama, an embarrassment for much of the previous eight years, stayed relevant as an embarrassment this past year as well.



*Michelle Claims Women Who Voted For Trump Voted Against … Women*

Former First Lady Michelle Obama argued that female Trump supporters went against the cause of their gender by voting for Trump.



“Any woman who voted against Hillary Clinton voted against their own voice,” she told the crowd at a conference in Boston.






Obama added that a woman voting against Hillary didn’t reflect poorly on the _candidate_, it reflected poorly on _those_ women.



That seems kind of sexist. Just sayin’.

*Michelle Dresses As Cop-Hating Singer Beyonce*

Obama dressed up like Beyonce from the “Formation” video as part of the singer’s 36th birthday celebration. In the video, Beyonce controversially dressed like a member of the militant Black Panthers organization.










In the “Formation” video, one can see a police car in New Orleans sinking, along with a “STOP SHOOTING US” message painted on a wall.



*Michelle Lectures Men About Their ‘Stuff’*

At a leadership summit hosted by the Obama Foundation, the former First Lady took the opportunity to mock men, ridiculing them for not talking to each other enough and sorting out their emotional issues.





We think Michelle should heed her own advice and start with these two friends of hers:













*Michelle Calls the Republican Party ‘All Men, All White’*

Michelle Obama blasted the GOP, saying the party lacked diversity and consisted of politicians who are “all men, all white.”






Obama came to this conclusion when she watched one of her husband’s State of the Union speeches.



“On one side of the room, it’s literally gray and white, literally, that’s the color palette on one side of the room,” she claimed. “On the other side of the room, there’s yellows and blues and whites and greens, physically there’s a difference in color in the tone.”



Had she opened her eyes up a little bit wider, she might have seen people on the Republican side the likes of Tim Scott, Elise Stefanik, Joni Ernst, and Mia Love.



*Michelle Complains The Toughest Part Of Being First Lady Was Enduring the Racism*



Her husband was elected the first black president in America’s history, but that didn’t stop Michelle Obama from complaining about all those racist Americans.



Obama said that after “working really hard for this country,” there would still be people “who won’t see me for what I am because of my skin color.”



Boo hoo.

Actor James Woods had a wonderful response to Michelle:




Yea, Michelle had to endure racism after eight years of an Obama presidency that was supposed to _cure _America of it. How ironic.



Follow this story to get email or


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Best News of the day, winning.

*South Carolina senate votes to outlaw virtually all abortions...*

_*Iowa set to ban abortions after six weeks...*_


----------



## Booter (May 3, 2018)

Fun Fact.

Obama is the only president since Nixon who didn't face an independent investigation









*Barack Obama is the only president since Nixon who didn't have to deal with an independent investigation.*
*Former presidents George W. Bush, Bill Clinton, George H.W. Bush, Ronald Reagan, Jimmy Carter, and Gerald Ford all faced investigations into their activities or the activities of their associates.*
*The observation comes as President Donald Trump is under investigation, along with his closest associates, as part of special counsel Robert Mueller's probe into Russia's interference in the 2016 election.*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/obama-nixon-trump-russia-independent-investigation-2017-10*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> Fun Fact.
> 
> Obama is the only president since Nixon who didn't face an independent investigation
> *YET.*
> ...


Hopefully people won't be afraid of his protected class status and investigate his lying, crooked, dumb ass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully people won't be afraid of his protected class status and investigate his lying, crooked, dumb ass.


What is he guilty of?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is he guilty of?


Oh, you need a crime to investigate? I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> Fun Fact.
> 
> Obama is the only president since Nixon who didn't face an independent investigation
> 
> ...


Question to ponder...was anybody looking for shit to investigate?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh, you need a crime to investigate? I wasn't aware of that.


That's obvious. If Trump is being blackmailed or is in debt so badly that he is conspiring with foreign agents against the interests of the USA do you care?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's obvious. If Trump is being blackmailed or is in debt so badly that he is conspiring with foreign agents against the interests of the USA do you care?


If you have proof that is one thing, if you don't then you get to where we are right now, looking for anything at all to oust a legally elected president because some people didn't like the outcome of the election.
He could very well have done something, they may drag him out feet first, but it was worth watching you people shit yourselves daily.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you have proof that is one thing, if you don't then you get to where we are right now, looking for anything at all to oust a legally elected president because some people didn't like the outcome of the election.
> He could very well have done something, they may drag him out feet first, but it was worth watching you people shit yourselves daily.


Two things, you have no idea what Mueller is on to, so "where we are now" is a non sequitur and I keep hearing about will this guy flip or that guy or Ivanka etc. what do they have to flip on?


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully people won't be afraid of his protected class status and investigate his lying, crooked, dumb ass.


*I'M NOT  !!!!!.......He's just a human being like you and me.*

*Convict his sorry ass !!!!*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Two things, you have no idea what Mueller is on to, so "where we are now" is a non sequitur and I keep hearing about will this guy flip or that guy or Ivanka etc. what do they have to flip on?



*Would you like a wet " Towel " for all that retched unverified vomit you are spewing....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Two things, you have no idea what Mueller is on to, so "where we are now" is a non sequitur and I keep hearing about will this guy flip or that guy or Ivanka etc. what do they have to flip on?


Do you know the scope of this investigation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Better late than never,
*40 Years Later: Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences Boots Roman Polanski…

…Cosby Too*
by Breitbart News58


----------



## espola (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you have proof that is one thing, if you don't then you get to where we are right now, looking for anything at all to oust a legally elected president because some people didn't like the outcome of the election.
> He could very well have done something, they may drag him out feet first, but it was worth watching you people shit yourselves daily.


So your basic rationale for supporting t is that you are an asshole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

espola said:


> So your basic rationale for supporting t is that you are an asshole.


So, you know you are you people, at least you admit it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you know you are you people, at least you admit it.


I told you the truth is a stinger.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know the scope of this investigation?


Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, democrats say election rigged = You're an asshole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

espola said:


> So your basic rationale for supporting t is that you are an asshole.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

espola said:


> So your basic rationale for supporting t is that you are an asshole.


*That's funny.....you have had the " Asshole " moniker for years now....*

*Joe posts a rational comment and you go Full Bloody Bunghole.....*

*Spola the Thief who practices self abuse in the mirror.....*


----------



## espola (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you know you are you people, at least you admit it.


You are ok with a criminal fraud in the WH because other people are upset that a criminal fraud occupies the WH.

Please continue, asshole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

espola said:


> You are ok with a criminal fraud in the WH because other people are upset that a criminal fraud occupies the WH.
> 
> Please continue, asshole.


Can you people tell me what crime he has committed?


----------



## espola (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you people tell me what crime he has committed?


I am not responsible for your ignorance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2018)

espola said:


> So your basic rationale for supporting t is that you are an asshole.


I think of you as more of a bung-hole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you people tell me what crime he has committed?


Some long gone accusation about collusion I think.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I am not responsible for your ignorance.


Agree.  Hate demands all your attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I am not responsible for your ignorance.


Exactly, you lying fuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*Welcome to Ca.*


California store faces suit over no-Spanish language policy...
https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-store-sued-over-no-232825278.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

A Reality Check for Those Who Deplore the Nuking of Japan
SPIKE HAMPSON
The nuking of Japan was a moral act.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/a_reality_check_for_those_who_deplore_the_nuking_of_japan.html


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> You are ok with a criminal fraud in the WH because other people are upset that a criminal fraud occupies the WH.
> 
> Please continue, asshole.


Haha... that's going to leave a mark.


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Welcome to Ca.*
> 
> 
> California store faces suit over no-Spanish language policy...
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-store-sued-over-no-232825278.html


I remember going to Quebec in Canada... and there were area's of town where the neighbors would smash or spray paint over any storefront windows that wasn't written only in French. 

Having to live and work alongside a large population that speaks a different language isn't a new problems that only plague the Southwest.  Rather then walls, pie in the sky promises and outrage, I humbly suggest we look at how other countries are dealing with it.  Then we can have a rational talk about what we're going to do.


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> So your basic rationale for supporting t is that you are an asshole.


I was thinking about that comedian at the correspondents dinner.  And how the Ryan tried to fire the Congressional Chaplin because he talked about the ethics of protecting the poor during a prayer.  It's like we live in a age where Republican's can't take the slightest bit of public criticism, and I can't help but feel like rubbing their faces in it is how you fix those sorts of problems.  

It gets your hands dirty reaching down that Trumpian rabbits hole, but you'd be fighting the good fight...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I remember going to Quebec in Canada... and there were area's of town where the neighbors would smash or spray paint over any storefront windows that wasn't written only in French.
> 
> Having to live and work alongside a large population that speaks a different language isn't a new problems that only plague the Southwest.  Rather then walls, pie in the sky promises and outrage, I humbly suggest we look at how other countries are dealing with it.  Then we can have a rational talk about what we're going to do.


I would never expect people to speak to me in english when I am in another country, these people expect and demand it. Fuck Them.


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would never expect people to speak to me in english when I am in another country, these people expect and demand it. Fuck Them.


Yet you are ready to tell people in other places how they should act.  See the contradiction in that?


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would never expect people to speak to me in english when I am in another country, these people expect and demand it. Fuck Them.


If you went to another country and found an employee who could speak English and was willing to help you by translating, would you be grateful?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Haha... that's going to leave a mark.


Yeah.
A skid mark.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yet you are ready to tell people in other places how they should act.  See the contradiction in that?


Like?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> If you went to another country and found an employee who could speak English and was willing to help you by translating, would you be grateful?


Sure, but I wouldn't sue them if they didn't.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure, but I wouldn't sue them if they didn't.


non sequitur


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> non sequitur


Joe's whole posting history in here is a non sequitur.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2018)

*With no letup in home prices, the California exodus surges*









http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/realestate/with-no-letup-in-home-prices-the-california-exodus-surges/ar-AAwFVVj?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp#image=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *With no letup in home prices, the California exodus surges*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bite the government takes from new home construction is completely out of whack.
It inflates the cost of the home, and in turn inflates the annual property tax tax bite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*Analog clocks removed from classrooms because kids can't read them...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Why isn't this lying wretch locked up?
*Valerie Jarrett: Credit Obama for Jobs Report...*


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Analog clocks removed from classrooms because kids can't read them...*


About time.  "Analog clocks" were derived originally to imitate sundials.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*Did Abbas apologize for anti-Semitic “Hitler was behind Israel” speech?*
Ed Morrissey May 04, 2018 9:21 AM





Three guesses, and the first two don’t count.

Looks like a family jew hating affair,


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *With no letup in home prices, the California exodus surges*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leaving California: Here's who's moving out, who's moving in.
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/the-conversation/sd-california-losing-low-income-people-gaining-wealthy-people-per-report-20180221-htmlstory.html

Wealthier people and those from states like New York and Illinois are moving in by the droves to California while young people with less money are bailing out to states such as Texas, Arizona and Nevada, a report from the state’s Legislative Analyst’s Office revealed Wednesday.

The underlying factors of these migration patterns are not spelled out in the report, but the data analyzed by the state’s fiscal and policy adviser office offers a pek at some interesting trends.


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yet you are ready to tell people in other places how they should act.  See the contradiction in that?


You understand Spanish was spoken in California before the State joined the Union I hope. So by your logic shouldn’t we be speaking Spanish and saying to hell with these English speaking immigrants?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*UC Berkeley Panel Blames Conservative Speakers For 'Inciting' Leftist Violence





Justin Sullivan/Getty Images
ByJames Barrett
May 4, 2018
14.2k views
A months-long study by a commission tasked with studying the issue of free speech on the University of California, Berkeley campus blames conservative speakers for deliberately "inciting" leftist violence. By insisting on speaking on campus, the commission says, conservative and right-wing speakers deliberately "incite[d] a violent reaction" from the radical left.

"Although those speakers had every right to speak and were entitled to protection, they did not need to be on campus to exercise the right of free speech," the commission states, as reported by Politico. "Indeed, at least some of the 2017 events at Berkeley can now be seen to be part of a coordinated campaign to organize appearances on American campuses likely to incite a violent reaction, in order to advance a facile narrative that universities are not tolerant of conservative speech."

Since the motives of the speakers, including Milo Yiannopoulos and Ann Coulter, are suspect, the report suggests, their right to free speech is "hard to defend."

"Many Commission members are skeptical of these speakers’ commitment to anything other than the pursuit of wealth and fame through the instigation of anger, fear, and vengefulness in their hard-right constituency," the report states. "Speech of this kind is hard to defend, especially in light of the acute distress it caused (and was intended to cause) to staff and students, many of whom felt threatened and targeted by the speakers and by the outside groups financing their appearances."

In addition to resorting to what amounts to a blame the victim argument and a rather clear assertion of the "rioters veto," the commission downplayed the anti-free speech presence on the campuses, relegating the violence and speech-suppressing tactics to a "very small group of students working closely with outside organizations."
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You understand Spanish was spoken in California before the State joined the Union I hope. So by your logic shouldn’t we be speaking Spanish and saying to hell with these English speaking immigrants?


The big fish eat the little fish, it's evolution, dummy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You understand Spanish was spoken in California before the State joined the Union I hope. So by your logic shouldn’t we be speaking Spanish and saying to hell with these English speaking immigrants?


I hardly ever use the "dumb" icon, but you earned it this time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *UC Berkeley Panel Blames Conservative Speakers For 'Inciting' Leftist Violence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they blame the weather on the USA,..wait...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You understand Spanish was spoken in California before the State joined the Union I hope. So by your logic shouldn’t we be speaking Spanish and saying to hell with these English speaking immigrants?


Before Spanish was spoken here the natives had 60+ languages they spoke........so by your logic....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*57,000 Hondurans in USA to be sent home...*
*Yarn | Hell of a good start. ~ 300 (2007) | Video clips by quotes, clip ...*
▶ 0:02
https://getyarn.io/yarn.../d7388f88-4706-44b7-8fa5-832b9c0524d1


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Before Spanish was spoken here the natives had 60+ languages they spoke........so by your logic....



*60 +.....Wow.....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *60 +.....Wow.....!*








The Cultural Heritage of California begins no less than 12,000 years ago when the first of several waves of people arrived and settled here. California’s prehistoric population one of the largest and most diverse in the Western hemisphere is exhibited by the no fewer than the sixty-four distinct languages they spoke, more than any other comparable area in the world outside of New Guinea.

"Before white contact, California had more linguistic variety than all of Europe. Today California Indian languages are indeed in the ultimate crisis in a life-and-death struggle," writes linguist Leanne Hinton. "We may see ninety percent of these languages, or perhaps all of them, disappear in our lifetimes" (Hinton, 1994).  This online presentation of California Indian Root Languages and Tribal Groups is to provide information to all who want to learn about California Indian languages.

https://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=23548


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Cultural Heritage of California begins no less than 12,000 years ago when the first of several waves of people arrived and settled here. California’s prehistoric population one of the largest and most diverse in the Western hemisphere is exhibited by the no fewer than the sixty-four distinct languages they spoke, more than any other comparable area in the world outside of New Guinea.
> 
> "Before white contact, California had more linguistic variety than all of Europe. Today California Indian languages are indeed in the ultimate crisis in a life-and-death struggle," writes linguist Leanne Hinton. "We may see ninety percent of these languages, or perhaps all of them, disappear in our lifetimes" (Hinton, 1994).  This online presentation of California Indian Root Languages and Tribal Groups is to provide information to all who want to learn about California Indian languages.
> 
> https://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=23548





*Thank You !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

University warns ‘non-Mexican’ students against ‘cultural appropriation’ on Cinco de Mayo
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/04/university-warns-non-mexican-students-against-cultural-appropriation-on-cinco-de-mayo/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjv_o-yye7aAhWK3YMKHWHcAlIQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2VksjLbsfA0Cpj62J3lHv4&ampcf=1


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Before Spanish was spoken here the natives had 60+ languages they spoke........so by your logic....


Yes lion.  Yes that is exactly my point.  It's stupid to say we should be speaking native languages here based on history.  It's stupid to say we should be speaking Spanish based on history.  And it's stupid for Joe to be talking about how from now to the end of time people will only speak English in California.  

In the end we live in a democracy.  California has a long connection to Spanish speaking cultures, and those people want to see that reflected in their government.  Isn't this how local and state government's are sorta suppose to work?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Not quite as funny as getting shot in church, but it will have to do.

Abortionist Pleads Guilty to Felony Negligent Homicide in Botched Abortion
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/04/abortionist-pleads-guilty-to-felony-negligent-homicide-in-botched-abortion/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjHr8nS0-7aAhUl4YMKHStcBXIQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw09gWmTpu_fsQqQH0aCfJXa


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes lion.  Yes that is exactly my point.  It's stupid to say we should be speaking native languages here based on history.  It's stupid to say we should be speaking Spanish based on history.  And it's stupid for Joe to be talking about how from now to the end of time people will only speak English in California.
> 
> In the end we live in a democracy.  California has a long connection to Spanish speaking cultures, and those people want to see that reflected in their government.  Isn't this how local and state government's are sorta suppose to work?


It's all these effing east coasters who come here thinking they know what's best. This is the Southwest, this Cali, you ignorant, lilly white snow birds need to learn to assimilate to OUR culture!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes lion.  Yes that is exactly my point.  It's stupid to say we should be speaking native languages here based on history.  It's stupid to say we should be speaking Spanish based on history.  And it's stupid for Joe to be talking about how from now to the end of time people will only speak English in California.
> 
> In the end we live in a democracy.  California has a long connection to Spanish speaking cultures, and those people want to see that reflected in their government.  Isn't this how local and state government's are sorta suppose to work?


It's a simple concept. 
When living in Italy, learn & speak Italian, in France go with French, England would be English, Japan would be Japanese...see a pattern yet?
Move to Mexico I suggest learning Spanish. USA???? You wanna guess? Hint: The answer is not 60+ native languages.
Assimilate when you migrate.
Have a great day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's all these effing east coasters who come here thinking they know what's best. This is the Southwest, this Cali, you ignorant, lilly white snow birds need to learn to assimilate to OUR culture!


WTF are you quacking about? 
East coasters? Lilly white? Magoo?
This is America..assimilate indeed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes lion.  Yes that is exactly my point.  It's stupid to say we should be speaking native languages here based on history.  It's stupid to say we should be speaking Spanish based on history.  And it's stupid for Joe to be talking about how from now to the end of time people will only speak English in California.
> 
> In the end we live in a democracy.  California has a long connection to Spanish speaking cultures, and those people want to see that reflected in their government.  Isn't this how local and state government's are sorta suppose to work?


Oh it’$ reflected alright.  Mucho dinero!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's all these effing east coasters who come here thinking they know what's best. This is the Southwest, this Cali, you ignorant, lilly white snow birds need to learn to assimilate to OUR culture!


Ah yes, the one size fits all mentality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ah yes, the one size fits all mentality.


I don't see E telling us SoCal should be a white bread, east coast clone . . . apparently he can adapt and assimilate, so no, not all, but you already, or should have already known that. You just want to be an asshole.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's a simple concept.
> When living in Italy, learn & speak Italian, in France go with French, England would be English, Japan would be Japanese...see a pattern yet?
> Move to Mexico I suggest learning Spanish. USA???? You wanna guess? Hint: The answer is not 60+ native languages.
> Assimilate when you migrate.
> Have a great day.


I just disagree and feel if people are going to be forced to pay taxes then they have a right to decide what the government they are paying  is shaped like.  Even if it's something totally outragous like making there is support for non-english speakers when it comes to interacting with the government.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I just disagree and feel if people are going to be forced to pay taxes then they have a right to decide what the government they are paying  is shaped like.  Even if it's something totally outragous like making there is support for non-english speakers when it comes to interacting with the government.


Do you mean dealing with reality? Apparently some have a hard time with that concept . . . their spoon fed version suits them better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I just disagree and feel if people are going to be forced to pay taxes then they have a right to decide what the government they are paying  is shaped like.  Even if it's something totally outragous like making there is support for non-english speakers when it comes to interacting with the government.


What government agency do you find lacking in non-engli$h $peaker support?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't see E telling us SoCal should be a white bread, east coast clone . . . apparently he can adapt and assimilate, so no, not all, but you already, or should have already known that. You just want to be an asshole.


Thereʻs that chronic IPD of yours.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean dealing with reality? Apparently some have a hard time with that concept . . . their spoon fed version suits them better.


Weʻve been dealing with your reality since 11/16.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thereʻs that chronic IPD of yours.


I'm so proud I taught our little myna bird a new phrase to parrot . . . still amazed you were taught to use a computer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm so proud I taught our little myna bird a new phrase to parrot . . . still amazed you were taught to use a computer.


Itʻs not a phrase.  Itʻs your diagnosis.  Pride and amazement seem incompatible.  But somehow you make it work.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm so proud I taught our little myna bird a new phrase to parrot . . . still amazed you were taught to use a computer.


No one parrots more shit than you...quack quack quack...


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No one parrots more shit than you...quack quack quack...


Speaking of quacks ---

https://www.acsh.org/news/2018/05/04/president-trump-dr-oz-loser-who-should-be-fired-live-tv-12925


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=23&ved=0ahUKEwio-d3qjO_aAhUCJt8KHYV-Cs0QFgimATAW&url=https://www.nationalgeographic.com/archaeology-and-history/magazine/2018/05-06/cinco-de-mayo-history-battle-of-puebla/&usg=AOvVaw361Ky3BildF3Fsix-rl8Et


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of quacks ---
> 
> https://www.acsh.org/news/2018/05/04/president-trump-dr-oz-loser-who-should-be-fired-live-tv-12925


Dr. Oz is a quack???
Alright.
I don't know enough about the guy to say he's not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2537
> 
> University warns ‘non-Mexican’ students against ‘cultural appropriation’ on Cinco de Mayo
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/04/university-warns-non-mexican-students-against-cultural-appropriation-on-cinco-de-mayo/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjv_o-yye7aAhWK3YMKHWHcAlIQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2VksjLbsfA0Cpj62J3lHv4&ampcf=1


Putting on my sombrero as we speak.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of quacks ---
> 
> https://www.acsh.org/news/2018/05/04/president-trump-dr-oz-loser-who-should-be-fired-live-tv-12925


Paving the way for Oprah.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs not a phrase.  Itʻs your diagnosis.  Pride and amazement seem incompatible.  But somehow you make it work.


Yes, yes, you pointed your finger back at me, how mature and original of you . . . which was exactly my point.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What government agency do you find lacking in non-engli$h $peaker support?


End of discussion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, you pointed your finger back at me, how mature and original of you . . . which was exactly my point.


Lol!  Donʻt like your own article pinned on you.  Your hate needs an excuse and Now you have one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> End of discussion.


Itʻs a mind set for those people


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dr. Oz is a quack???
> Alright.
> I don't know enough about the guy to say he's not.


You can assume whatever e says is a lie.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Espola wondered if Espola Road honored an ancestor who shared his rare Spanish-sounding surname.

Who knows? An Espola related by blood could have have been a dashing Californio officer. The owner of a vast rancho. A developer of Poway.

Because his family has produced mostly girls recently, Espola told me, the Espola name is in danger of disappearing in Puerto Rico. “I surely would like to know more about our family roots.”

In his reply, Jones broke the news gently.

“Sorry, no family connection,” he wrote.

Espola Road, Jones explained, is a blending of ES-condido, PO-way, and LA-keside, “three neighboring cities that were once connected by the road.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Espola wondered if Espola Road honored an ancestor who shared his rare Spanish-sounding surname.
> 
> Who knows? An Espola related by blood could have have been a dashing Californio officer. The owner of a vast rancho. A developer of Poway.
> 
> ...


Muahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, you pointed your finger back at me, how mature and original of you . . . which was exactly my point.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I just disagree and feel if people are going to be forced to pay taxes then they have a right to decide what the government they are paying  is shaped like.


But forced tax paying is good, especially if weʻre forcing the rich.  Right?


----------



## espola (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Espola wondered if Espola Road honored an ancestor who shared his rare Spanish-sounding surname.
> 
> Who knows? An Espola related by blood could have have been a dashing Californio officer. The owner of a vast rancho. A developer of Poway.
> 
> ...


True up to a point - it never got to Escondido or Lakeside.  Espola Road is mostly in Poway, running from Poway Road at the base of Poway Grade with a short stretch at the other end in San Diego where it ends at a junction with Pomerado Road (which is another acronimish street name).   There is an unpaved fenced-off stretch of road south of Poway Road that follows the intended line toward Lakeside, but only for a mile or less to Garden Road.  That stretch is only used by the County Water Authority to inspect the aqueduct that lies along it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Wouldn't it be great if?

Inspector General's Testimony Delayed Due To ‘New Leads’ In Clinton Email Review
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30300/inspector-generals-testimony-delayed-after-new-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjSnbHOpvDaAhUE9YMKHe63CXUQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw1mYEtpzCeIEABgP293ydFC&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

MALKIN: The 'Uncle Tom' Card Is Dead
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30295/malkin-uncle-tom-card-dead-michelle-malkin?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiT2qrYjfHaAhWC5oMKHVbKBTkQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw1G-MFUXn0vnBhm2BKu_Mu6


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

WILLIAMS: Colleges: Anti-Diversity And Pro-Exclusion

In New Jersey, Brookdale Community College professor Howard Finkelstein, in a heated exchange, was captured on video telling a conservative student, "F—- your life!" At the City University of New York School of Law, students shouted down guest lecturer Josh Blackman for 10 minutes before he could continue his remarks. When Duke University President Vincent Price was trying to address alumni, students commandeered the stage, shouting demands and telling him to leave.

None of this professorial and student behavior is new at the nation's colleges. It's part of the leftist agenda that dominates our colleges. A new study by Brooklyn College professor Mitchell Langbert — "*Homogeneous: The Political Affiliations of Elite Liberal Arts College Faculty*" — demonstrates that domination. (By the way, Academic Questions is a publication of the National Association of Scholars, an organization fighting the leftist propaganda in academia.) Langbert examines the political affiliation of Ph.D.-holding faculty members at 51 of the 66 top-ranked liberal arts colleges according to U.S. News & World Report. He finds that 39 percent of the colleges in his sample are Republican-free — with zero registered Republicans on their faculties. As for Republicans within academic departments, 78 percent of those departments have no Republican members or so few as to make no difference.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30297/williams-colleges-anti-diversity-and-pro-exclusion-walter-e-williams?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiT2qrYjfHaAhWC5oMKHVbKBTkQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw2e9T9XYSQNeKKeS-NA1Q5L


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

BOZELL & GRAHAM: Cecile Richards And The Culture Of Death
There's a swagger in Cecile Richards' step as she conducts a book tour around the media surrounding her departure from the summit of Planned Parenthood after 12 years. Call it a victory lap. Everywhere she goes, adoring liberal interviewers ask her if she'll run for office next. After all, it's not like she has millions of little skeletons in her closet.

Vanity Fair oozed over Richards and the abortion conglomerate's Spring Into Action gala in New York City. The headline reads "Planned Parenthood's Future Is So Bright, They've Gotta Wear Pink." The magazine eagerly recounted event details like the "Smash the Patriarchy" cocktails and buttons with the vulgar Planned Parenthood motto "Don't F—- With Us, Don't F—- Without Us."


In our secularized culture of death, Richards is projected as a civil rights icon — the white female version of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. No one found any irony whatsoever when she was honored with other "social justice warriors" on the stage of the Oscars ... in the same category as a co-founder of Black Lives Matter. Black lives mattered to Planned Parenthood founder Margaret Sanger, a racist who wanted her organization to curtail the reproduction of races that "still breed carelessly and disastrously," as W.E.B. DuBois wrote for Sanger's Birth Control Review.

Similarly, no one in the liberal media did a double take when in an interview with Vanity Fair, Richards was asked to name her most treasured possession and said: "My blue Shirley Temple cup. The Reverend Billy Graham baptized my mom with it when she was a girl." Try to pair that with this next question and answer: Vanity Fair asked which historical figure she most identifies with, and she replied, "The witches of Salem."
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/30292/bozell-graham-cecile-richards-and-culture-death-l-brent-bozell-iii?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiT2qrYjfHaAhWC5oMKHVbKBTkQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw3mP6SYVvJITvFsf9VlCZfO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

American labor organizer and former general secretary of the Communist Party USA, William Z. Foster, spelled out the plan for America in 1932:


The proletarian revolution in the United States will at once make a devastating slash into this maze of hypocrisy and intellectual rubbish. Not less than in the Soviet Union, it will usher in a profound cultural revolution[.] ... [Education] will be revolutionized, being cleansed of religious, patriotic and other features of the bourgeois ideology. The students will be taught on the basis of Marxian dialectical materialism, internationalism and the general ethics of the new Socialist society. Present obsolete methods of teaching will be superseded by a scientific pedagogy.

Was this just a political rant, like that proliferating throughout Europe and America after World War I? Or was it the "writing on the wall" by a vanguard of dedicated enemies of America? By mid-century, the mission of Marxist activists to transform America into a Soviet-style collective was considered by many in the mainstream "a thing of the past" and all but forgotten. When war broke out in Vietnam in the 1960s, however, and violent demonstrations on college campuses and riots erupted across America, older Americans suspected that the Marxist movement had been relegated to the dustbin of history too soon. Student confrontations with police became daily news, blood was spilled, buildings were blown up, in brutal waves of protest against "the Establishment." Accused of crimes against humanity, "the Establishment" was summarily convicted and sentenced to "justice" according to Marxist rules. In their execution of "justice," the younger rebels practiced violence while their seniors engaged in planning and subversion.

Postwar activists, funded by agents in and out of government, had geared up to the wholesale trashing of Western culture, in preparation for the communist takeover planned early in the 20th century. Marxists had already begun to inject their poison ideology in public schools by the start of World War II in a program of education called "Progressive," designed to prepare the young for a collectivist society. How could such a trick be pulled off in a democratic country? Democracy, according to John Dewey, the "father of Progressive Education," is a tool, not a form of government. That's how. A twist of words converted the will of the people into the will of the State! 

By the time of the 1960s uprisings, it was clear to all but the blind that America was under attack from within. Where were the news media reports of subversion? Why was the public kept from knowing, for example, that the Soviet Union provided $1 billion to the U.S. anti-war movement (AKA peace movement)?

I was aware of the deadly mixture of truth and falsehood being fed the public in the news, on campus, in the school room, in church – distortions of truth dressed in noble language that concealed the intent of political rebels "to demolish beyond hope of repair the engine of Western metaphysics" – to use the words of J. Hillis Miller, an outspoken academician of the political left.

The Vietnam War was fuel for the social firestorm breaking out across America in the 1960s, staged and started by rebels and dissenters of every stripe. The Vietnam War – let it be clear – was an excuse, not a cause for the violence on this side of the Pacific. Where were the brigades of concerned citizens to quell the skirmishes and fight the battles? – where the groundswell of voices drowning the political drivel in the press, on TV, on college campuses? In a country where part of a soldier's oath is to "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign _and domestic_" – for which they were sent to all corners of the world – such "oversight" of _internal_ warfare amounted to treachery!

Regardless of congressional action like that of Senator Joseph McCarthy to identify communists in an effort to quash plots against the government, and despite the abundance of anti-communist commentary and calls to action from books, pamphlets, periodicals, talk programs, and church leaders, no effective measures were put in place by the government to counter the threat to the American way of life. And instead of sounding an alarm to alert the public that their way of life was being threatened, the mainstream news media continued to justify and support the 1960s social revolution and its culture-bashing aftermath.

By the 1980s, an entire new generation was disoriented. School and media had turned young minds toward an ideology at odds with America's founding principles and values. Americans progressively lost their moral bearings and their identity as Americans. Marxist activists and other crusaders for a collectivist nation had by now taken positions of leadership in academia, government, and church. Public schools were beginning to pit students against their parents and filling their heads with ideas calculated to undermine the core values of their country and heritage.

Americans who got all their news from the mainstream press or TV were unaware that a culture war had broken out across the country. Mainstream media reporters, allegedly on the side of truth, were either ignorant or complicit. Reporting the truth, never safe, was more than ever a sure way of getting fired. If you, as an honest writer or editor, didn't like what was going on, you could join the ranks of publications and organizations that were blacklisted or struggling to get the word out.

As in "the invasion of the body-snatchers," America changed from a relatively free and happy land to a fretful and contentious one. The atmosphere throughout the land soured, with a slew of legally backed prescriptions for thought, speech, and behavior, facetiously dubbed "political correctness" – rules that pit oppressor class against victim class (a Marxist trick to divide and control people). Most damaging was the fact that these "politically correct" instructions were being fed to schoolchildren and reinforced in the mainstream media _by groups and agencies that were not elected by or represented the people_.

The left's brainwashing of American minds was accompanied by a progressive deterioration of morality, due in great measure to the failure of religious leaders to publicly condemn those in the public eye who acted amorally or immorally. "Anything goes" hoaxes against the mind (such as the so-called "sexual revolution") to detach the mind from the heart weakened the moral sense and the mental acuity of mainstream Americans. It also weakened the initiative and enterprising spirit that once formed the character of American society.

All the foregoing said, it must be everyone's hope and prayer that the long journey back to political and social sanity be conducted with honesty and love for one another.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2018)

Obama and Iran's Nuclear Lies
SHOULA ROMANO HORING
Obama's Iranian nuclear deal gave the fox the keys to the henhouse while the world and media pretend  the so-called findings from the fake inspections...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/obama_and_irans_nuclear_lies.html


----------



## Booter (May 7, 2018)

*"There is nothing which I dread so much as a division of the republic into two great parties, each arranged under its leader, and concerting measures in opposition to each other. This, in my humble apprehension, is to be dreaded as the greatest political evil under our Constitution." -John Adams

"The alternate domination of one faction over another, sharpened by the spirit of revenge, natural to party dissension, which in different ages and countries has perpetrated the most horrid enormities, is itself a frightful despotism. But this leads at length to a more formal and permanent despotism. The disorders and miseries, which result, gradually incline the minds of men to seek security and repose in the absolute power of an individual; and sooner or later the chief of some prevailing faction, more able or more fortunate than his competitors, turns this disposition to the purposes of his own elevation, on the ruins of Public Liberty" - George Washington 

Yes, political parties do divide the United States. Although political parties do unite people with the same or similar beliefs it divides the entire other half of people who differ. Major issues are debated today such as abortion, war, and gun control. If we could unite over things we have in common as a whole country we could possibly solve these issues and many more. George Washington said political parties would be the fault of our nation, and that's why he didn't chose either side.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> *"There is nothing which I dread so much as a division of the republic into two great parties, each arranged under its leader, and concerting measures in opposition to each other. This, in my humble apprehension, is to be dreaded as the greatest political evil under our Constitution." -John Adams
> 
> "The alternate domination of one faction over another, sharpened by the spirit of revenge, natural to party dissension, which in different ages and countries has perpetrated the most horrid enormities, is itself a frightful despotism. But this leads at length to a more formal and permanent despotism. The disorders and miseries, which result, gradually incline the minds of men to seek security and repose in the absolute power of an individual; and sooner or later the chief of some prevailing faction, more able or more fortunate than his competitors, turns this disposition to the purposes of his own elevation, on the ruins of Public Liberty" - George Washington
> 
> Yes, political parties do divide the United States. Although political parties do unite people with the same or similar beliefs it divides the entire other half of people who differ. Major issues are debated today such as abortion, war, and gun control. If we could unite over things we have in common as a whole country we could possibly solve these issues and many more. George Washington said political parties would be the fault of our nation, and that's why he didn't chose either side.*


Do you need that explained to you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you need that explained to you?


As I once heard said to a guy with your ideology and of similar acumen thereof, "I don't mind talking politics, but only with people that know what they are taking about, and you don't".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As I once heard said to a guy with your ideology and of similar acumen thereof, "I don't mind talking politics, but only with people that know what they are taking about, and you don't".


I was talking to booty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was talking to booty.


Then PM him if you can't take the abuse snowflake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then PM him if you can't take the abuse snowflake.


Hey, I abuse myself more than you ever could.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, I abuse myself more than you ever could.


Self-flagellation? You certainly don't seem religious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Fricken Commie.

*WATCH: Michelle Obama Laments Little Girls Dreaming Of Weddings, Applauds Actress For Bypassing Marriage And Kids *
By Amanda


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Self-flagellation? You certainly don't seem religious.


I live at the foot of the cross.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then PM him if you can't take the abuse snowflake.


Says the poodle dick that has me on ignore.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I live at the foot of the cross.


Defecating and desecrating.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Defecating and desecrating.


Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Let us ponder, I will give you 3 guesses and the first one will be all you need,
*Sweden: Underage Schoolgirl Gang Raped, Police Don’t Want to Describe Attackers*
by Jack Montgomery


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> *"There is nothing which I dread so much as a division of the republic into two great parties, each arranged under its leader, and concerting measures in opposition to each other. This, in my humble apprehension, is to be dreaded as the greatest political evil under our Constitution." -John Adams
> 
> "The alternate domination of one faction over another, sharpened by the spirit of revenge, natural to party dissension, which in different ages and countries has perpetrated the most horrid enormities, is itself a frightful despotism. But this leads at length to a more formal and permanent despotism. The disorders and miseries, which result, gradually incline the minds of men to seek security and repose in the absolute power of an individual; and sooner or later the chief of some prevailing faction, more able or more fortunate than his competitors, turns this disposition to the purposes of his own elevation, on the ruins of Public Liberty" - George Washington
> 
> Yes, political parties do divide the United States. Although political parties do unite people with the same or similar beliefs it divides the entire other half of people who differ. Major issues are debated today such as abortion, war, and gun control. If we could unite over things we have in common as a whole country we could possibly solve these issues and many more. George Washington said political parties would be the fault of our nation, and that's why he didn't chose either side.*


The duopoly we have been suffering under throughout my lifetime could be tamed with few laws; court decision and modest Constitutional Amendments.  Examples - divide a state's electoral votes according to the popular vote in that state; elect the President and VP on separate ballots; prohibit any expenditure in Congress that recognizes party (as in Majority or Minority officers.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, you pointed your finger back at me, how mature and original of you . . . which was exactly my point.




*You !*

*




*

*Rodent are the source of your problems !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Hillary hiding back brace?

She must have hurt her back when the secret service did the salmon toss into the back of the van.
 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5700455/Hillary-Clinton-spotted-wearing-supposed-brace.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary hiding back brace?
> 
> She must have hurt her back when the secret service did the salmon toss into the back of the van.
> View attachment 2544
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5700455/Hillary-Clinton-spotted-wearing-supposed-brace.html


No, thats just her hunch back.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary hiding back brace?
> 
> She must have hurt her back when the secret service did the salmon toss into the back of the van.
> View attachment 2544
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5700455/Hillary-Clinton-spotted-wearing-supposed-brace.html




*Hey .....It's working....All those sidewalk cracks I step on.....*

*She's in NXIVM deep.....gunna go to jail for a Long Time for just THAT !!*
*And then there is Uranium One....And the covert crap in Lybia...And....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

'White racism' allegedly causing minorities to catch gonorrhea
MAY 8, 2018
Oh, the humanity.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/white_racism_allegedly_causing_minorities_to_catch_gonorrhea.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

NY attorney general, a proud feminist, accused of keeping a 'brown slave'
MAY 8, 2018
Indeed, a tireless fighter for women and minorities.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/ny_attorney_general_a_proud_feminist_also_kept_a_brown_slave.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary hiding back brace?
> 
> She must have hurt her back when the secret service did the salmon toss into the back of the van.
> View attachment 2544
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5700455/Hillary-Clinton-spotted-wearing-supposed-brace.html


When I saw this I assumed I went to the first page of the thread and you had posted that years ago (Oh yeah all that history is gone), but then saw you posted it, 'Yesterday'? WTF, she really put the voodoo curse on you . . . you are obsessed like nobodies business. Exorcism on aisle 3 please!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When I saw this I assumed I went to the first page of the thread and you had posted that years ago (Oh yeah all that history is gone), but then saw you posted it, 'Yesterday'? WTF, she really put the voodoo curse on you . . . you are obsessed like nobodies business. Exorcism on aisle 3 please!


Actually it is probably more like the alien coming out of her body, but didn't want to see her face.

Yesterday,
*Hillary Clinton warned Australia and NZ about China's interference ...*
▶
www.businessinsider.com/china-foreign-interference-hillary-clinton-...

_*Hillary Clinton*_ Auckland tour Hillary Rodham Clinton speaks at Spark Arena on May 7, 2018 in Auckland, New ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Actually it is probably more like the alien coming out of her body, but didn't want to see her face.


She's old news for everyone, even Dems want her to fade away. Why do you cling so badly to her?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's old news for everyone, even Dems want her to fade away. Why do you cling so badly to her?


Just to remind you people who the best and most qualified democrat in the USA is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just to remind you people who the best and most qualified democrat in the USA is.


That was a couple of years ago . . . are you nervous about something?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was a couple of years ago . . . are you nervous about something?


As far as I know she still iz, who is the latest great white hope?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As far as I know she still iz, who is the latest great white hope?


Some people don't need a supreme leader to hold our collective hands and assure us he will make everything OK. "I alone can fix it!" Donald J Trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As far as I know she still iz, who is the latest great white hope?


 . . . and what do you know? What you read on Breitbart, infowars or hear from Limbaugh or Hannity? How well rounded of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and what do you know? What you read on Breitbart, infowars or hear from Limbaugh or Hannity? How well rounded of you.


Not so fast, I watched morning Joe and Mrs Shmoe this morning. They aren't partisan at all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not so fast, I watched morning Joe and Mrs Shmoe this morning. They aren't partisan at all.


Pablum for the masses, but it's a start for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2018)

*GATEWAY.*
_*First, Marijuana. Magic Mushrooms Legal Next?*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Franklin Roosevelt and the Jews
MICHAEL CURTIS
Controversy is raging over a recent unflattering portrait of FDR as doing little or nothing to save Jews.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/franklin_roosevelt_and_the_jews.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Eric Schneiderman's Legalized Shakedowns
GAVIN WAX
Eric Schneiderman and the Martin Act constituted a weapon of mass destruction aimed at New York state businesses.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/eric_schneidermans_legalized_shakedowns.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *GATEWAY.*
> _*First, Marijuana. Magic Mushrooms Legal Next?*_


Flower seeds, cough syrup, stuff from the medicine cabinet, stuff from the kitchen cabinet . . . mushrooms? One needs a tour guide if they wish to do it right.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Flower seeds, cough syrup, stuff from the medicine cabinet, stuff from the kitchen cabinet . . . mushrooms? One needs a tour guide if they wish to do it right.


99% of addicts start with milk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> 99% of addicts start with milk.


Pain is the gateway drug.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

*National Guard helped border agents arrest 1,600 ADDITIONAL illegals...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *National Guard helped border agents arrest 1,600 ADDITIONAL illegals...*


Isn't that the same site that claimed Obama was responsible for the great recession of 2007?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn't that the same site that claimed Obama was responsible for the great recession of 2007?


I wouldn't know.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

"You don't like a particular policy or a particular president? Then argue for your position. Go out there and win an election. Push to change it. But don't break it. Don't break what our predecessors spent over two centuries building. That's not being faithful to what this country's about." Barrack Hussein Obama to the Republicans in congress.
Was that before the Democrats changed Senate rules or after?


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pain is the gateway drug.


I have been laying off the painkillers the last few days because I was seeing some symptoms of minor bleeding here and there.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You don't like a particular policy or a particular president? Then argue for your position. Go out there and win an election. Push to change it. But don't break it. Don't break what our predecessors spent over two centuries building. That's not being faithful to what this country's about." Barrack Hussein Obama to the Republicans in congress.
> Was that before the Democrats changed Senate rules or after?


They pushed and changed it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I have been laying off the painkillers the last few days because I was seeing some symptoms of minor bleeding here and there.


I think thats normal with menopause.
Maybe some cotton balls with witch hazel on the eyelids before bedtime.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I have been laying off the painkillers the last few days because I was seeing some symptoms of minor bleeding here and there.


I got some better painkillers today.

...nevermind...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 9, 2018)

espola said:


> They pushed and changed it.


They?
What did they change?
Do tell Magoo...
Not one republican vote....zero...zip...nada.,,,


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pain is the gateway drug.


Like when you hit the ignore button in late 2016.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn't that the same site that claimed Obama was responsible for the great recession of 2007?


Sucka


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

*Libs demand citizenship test for political speech, but not for voting*
By Ed Straker
Liberals are the first to reject the idea that voters should have to prove their citizenship or even their identity when they come to vote. They say it will lead to voter suppression. They say it will confuse blacks and Hispanics, who liberals constantly maintain have the timidity of jackrabbits and the intellectual fortitude of five-year-olds.

But when it comes to political speech, liberals are now demanding that citizenship be proven. Facebook, led by liberal Mark Zuckerberg, are now requiring those who wish to post political ads on Facebook to prove their "identity and location" – in effect, to prove they are American citizens. Zuckerberg doesn't seem worried about suppressing political speech here. Zuckerberg doesn't worry that blacks and Hispanics will be disproportionately deterred from buying political ads. It seems that minorities are deemed to have greater savvy when exercising political speech rather than voting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

It's a shame the left feels it has to go crazy of an American Patriot to be eligible for a 2020 run,
what a cunt.
TheBlaze

‘Let’s go dirty and let’s go ugly!’ – Phil Mudd tears into Kamala Harris over ‘torture’
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/09/lets-go-dirty-and-lets-go-ugly-phil-mudd-tears-into-kamala-harris-over-torture/amp&ved=0ahUKEwipm-vuifvaAhUm94MKHTKdDCgQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2giuyNBoQxTucL0EE6Mkvk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

*Sweden To Reconsider Not Studying Relation Between Migration and Crime Following ‘High Demand’*
29
Email
Google+
Twitter






bra.se
by Chris Tomlinson10 May 2018115

10 May, 2018 10 May, 2018
*The Swedish criminal statistics agency Brå has announced it will be considering an in-depth study on the relationship between immigration and crime claiming there has been a recent surge in demand for data on the subject.*
The agency made the announcement this week saying that the recent political climate has made them reconsider publishing data on the relationship between migration and crime for the first time in over a decade.


According to the agency previous studies had shown, “a larger proportion of foreign-born people appear to be suspected as compared to the proportion of native-born. The overwhelming majority of foreigners have not been suspected of crimes,” and added that they did not consider another study to yield and fresh data on the subject.

Brå reiterated previous claims that the gathering of ethnic and migration background data of suspects was not part of their mission and that neither the government nor the judiciary had requested any new studies on the subject.

“It can now be noted that the demand in the social debate on updated information on the relationship between crimes on the one hand and descent and migration, on the other hand, is so strong that the authority needs to consider the possibilities again,” the agency said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

Where are the hair trigger cops when you need em.
*Muslim woman sues Ventura County Sheriff’s Department for removing her hijab while in custody*
37 mins





A Newbury Park, California, woman is suing the Ventura County Sheriff's department over allegations that deputies tore off her hijab while she was in custody in January 2017. (Image source: YouTube screenshot)
18  Follow 
Teri Webster


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2018)

*New Zealand Fisherman Goes Viral for Catching a Marlin Bigger than His Boat*
24
Email
Google+
Twitter






Facebook
by Warner Todd Huston10 May 201826

10 May, 2018 10 May, 2018
*A fisherman in New Zealand has a fish tale for the ages, after reeling in a monster marlin that was bigger than his boat.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Is Hillary Turning into Quasimodo?
 
America is very fortunate that Hillary Clinton did not win the Presidency -- for many reasons.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/is_hillary_turning_into_quasimodo.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Heap big AWKWARD: Elizabeth Warren video from 2012 on ‘being Native American’ comes back to bite her
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/05/10/heap-big-awkward-elizabeth-warren-video-from-2012-on-being-native-american-comes-back-to-bite-her/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj9_-iD0f3aAhUI7oMKHb16DnwQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3AZovaK0C6htq_6A3WjHK6&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

*Colin Kaepernick’s Hopes Of Returning To The NFL Take Another Bad Hit*
David Hookstead | Reporter


The Seattle Seahawks are reportedly no longer interested in bringing in Colin Kaepernick.

ESPN’s Adam Schefter reported Wednesday night, “Colin Kaepernick and his attorneys took depositions in his collusion grievance from Seahawks’ HC Pete Carroll today and from GM John Schneider on Wednesday, per source. Seahawks expressed interest in Kaepernick this off-season, but he no longer appears to be in their plans.” *(RELATED: KAEPERNICK BUNGLES POTENTIAL NFL CONTRACT OVER REFUSAL TO STOP KNEELING)*



Color me shocked that the one team interested in signing Kaepernick no longer wants him after he deposes team leaders and continues to sue the NFL.




The former San Francisco 49ers quarterback has nobody but himself to blame for being unsigned. The Seahawks were willing to give him a fair shot if agreed to stop kneeling, and he reportedly wouldn’t do it. Again, Kaepernick should look in the mirror if he’s looking for somebody to blame for not being on a team. *(RELATED: GREEN BAY PACKERS FANS WILL REVOLT IF THE TEAM SIGNS COLIN KAEPERNICK)*

I don’t get to walk into my office, kneeling on the ground, cause problems, become a distraction and then complain when if I get fired. The NFL is a business. The league’s goal is to make money, and Kaepernick is simply bad for business. *(RELATED: O.J. SIMPSON GOES AFTER KAEPERNICK FOR HIS NATIONAL ANTHEM PROTEST)*

The fact the Seahawks, the one team interested, are now out on him means that we’re probably never seeing him in the league again. I certainly won’t be shedding any tears.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Colin Kaepernick’s Hopes Of Returning To The NFL Take Another Bad Hit*
> David Hookstead | Reporter
> 
> 
> ...


What about Johnny football?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about Johnny football?


I heard he is getting better.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and what do you know? What you read on Breitbart, infowars or hear from Limbaugh or Hannity? How well rounded of you.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Flower seeds, cough syrup, stuff from the medicine cabinet, stuff from the kitchen cabinet . . . mushrooms? One needs a tour guide if they wish to do it right.


*You do take LSD...It's obvious...You are one twisted Old Man.....*
*30 seconds is the time frame of an interview with you for*
*employment....*

*Interviewer: *
*Hello ...How are You.*

*Rodent: *
*Hi, my names ( _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ).*

*Interviewer: *
*Thank You for the effort, the position has been filled.*
*By the way Sir, advice for the future...Wear clean clothes*
*and don't show up Intoxicated/High.*
*Security will show you out.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

*Nearly 700 Migrants Rescued in Single Texas Border Patrol Sector*
16
Email
Google+
Twitter






Photo: U.S. Border Patrol/Laredo Sector
by Bob Price14 May 201815

14 May, 2018 14 May, 2018
*Border Patrol agents assigned to the Laredo Sector saved the lives of nearly 700 illegal immigrants this fiscal year while being smuggled into the U.S.*
Laredo Sector agents reported the rescues of more than 680 illegal immigrants whose lives were put in danger by cartel-connected human smugglers, according to information obtained by Breitbart Texas from Laredo Sector officials. The rescues occurred along the Rio Grand River, in ranches where migrants attempt to circumvent Border Patrol immigration checkpoints, also in cars, trucks, and 18-wheelers. Officials report that while the number is high, it is actually down nine percent from the previous year in the same period.


In the past week, agents added to their totals in four separate rescue efforts.

Laredo Sector Marine Unit agents rescued five Guatemalan nationals on May 10 who were clinging to branches after being abandoned by their callous human smugglers. The river is currently experiencing rapid currents and deep-water conditions, Laredo Sector officials stated. The Marine Unit agents quickly pulled all five Guatemalans into their boat and took them to the station where they could face prosecution for illegal entry into the U.S.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

British School Bans Pencil Cases in the Name of Equality

AMELIA HAMILTON // Posted at 4:30 pm on May 14, 2018


St Wilfrid’s Primary School in Northumberland, England has some weird rules in place in an effort to mask any differences in the students’ financial circumstances. The latest thing to go? Pencil cases. Head teacher Pauline Johnstone said that pencil cases have been banned “so there’s no comparison on the tables and children are learning”.





The school already has a uniform that includes a standard backpack to decrease comparisons between students and have cut back on “dress up” days. Another thing? They aren’t really happy about students discussing what they did over the weekend because the things that some students do (or the lack thereof) say could set them apart from each other economically.

Nobody wants students to feel bad. Bullying about economic status (or anything else) needs to be dealt with. When kids are in the real world, however, everyone isn’t going to have the same of everything. People aren’t going to stop having conversations altogether because of what they might reveal about themselves. They aren’t helping kids at all with these ridiculous rules- they’re robbing kids of important life lessons in coping.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*Soros foundation driven out of Hungary*
Jazz Shaw May 15, 2018 2:31 PM
Top Pick





And he’s still a citizen there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*Border Patrol Arrests MS-13 Member, Sex Offenders 80 Miles into Texas*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

What a bunch of liars.
_*AP to replace exit polls after '16 botch...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*Too Good To Check.
Seattle too liberal for Amazon and Starbucks*


*Starbucks, Amazon Panic After Leftist Seattle City Council Passes Crippling 'Head Tax' *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*WATCH: John Oliver Tries To Separate Venezuela Crisis From Socialism *
By James Barrett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

OBAMA-ERA FAILURE
*US weapons meant for Syrian rebels wind up in hands of Al Qaeda*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

WATCH: Tucker Leaves Guest Stuttering While He Demolishes 'White Privilege' With A Laugh 
Media | Justin Caruso
 Video

'You can't generalize about people on the basis of their skin tone, right?'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Wuznt me,

*Starbucks Hit With Another Accusation Of Racism, This Time Against Latino Customer *
By James Barrett


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Tucker Leaves Guest Stuttering While He Demolishes 'White Privilege' With A Laugh
> Media | Justin Caruso
> Video
> 
> 'You can't generalize about people on the basis of their skin tone, right?'






Sheriff Joe said:


> Wuznt me,
> 
> *Starbucks Hit With Another Accusation Of Racism, This Time Against Latino Customer *
> By James Barrett


So . . . you post one then the other? Is there "White Privilage"? Is there racism? or not?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So . . . you post one then the other? Is there "White Privilage"? Is there racism? or not?


You people never learn.  Racism is in your head.  Discrimination is what you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So . . . you post one then the other? Is there "White Privilage"? Is there racism? or not?


That depends on you.
Are you white?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people never learn.  Racism is in your head.  Discrimination is what you do.


So what do you call discrimination based on race?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: John Oliver Tries To Separate Venezuela Crisis From Socialism *
> By James Barrett


"What is happening in Venezuela is not just extremely important, it's absolutely worth paying attention to," he says "because this is not just a story about socialism* — there are plenty of socialist countries that look nothing like Venezuela —* it's a story about epic mismanagement."

Show me a socialist country that looks nothing like Venezuela and I’ll show you a capitalist country.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what do you call discrimination based on race?


Discrimination. Duhhhh.  Major league sports does it all the time!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Discrimination. Duhhhh.  Major league sports does it all the time!


Logic and facts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Logic and facts.


How much you wanna bet I’ole responds with no less than 100 words of empty eloquence?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How much you wanna bet I’ole responds with no less than 100 words of empty eloquence?


LoL, how about some pickled onions?
You know what it means when someone has to tell you how smart they are?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Discrimination. Duhhhh.  Major league sports does it all the time!


How's that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that?


Don’t be dumber.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t be dumber.


So you just made that up? Is it another one of those nutter catch phrases or slogans that only you people understand? Remember, unlike you, I don't have an infowars bumper sticker. If you can't explain yourself I will understand and file it with everything else you've blurted to over the years with no backing or explanation.


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

espola said:


> I have been laying off the painkillers the last few days because I was seeing some symptoms of minor bleeding here and there.


*Return the Golf Balls and your " Pain " will go away....*
*A trip to the confessional would help .....*


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you just made that up? Is it another one of those nutter catch phrases or slogans that only you people understand? Remember, unlike you, I don't have an infowars bumper sticker. If you can't explain yourself I will understand and file it with everything else you've blurted to over the years with no backing or explanation.



*OMG....talk about Hot Air...The Rodent is spewing...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you just made that up? Is it another one of those nutter catch phrases or slogans that only you people understand? Remember, unlike you, I don't have an infowars bumper sticker. If you can't explain yourself I will understand and file it with everything else you've blurted to over the years with no backing or explanation.


Not falling for your false humility.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Ultra progressive Fox News, this is gonna piss the liberals off.
*Fox News Names Its First Female CEO: 'She Has Now Made History'*
*"The only woman running a major news organization that includes both cable and broadcast."*





Courtesy Fox News
ByJames Barrett
May 17, 2018
15.5k views
Fox News has named the permanent replacement for CEO Roger Ailes, who was ousted in 2016, and in the spirit of "Time's Up," the new chief executive of the top-rated cable news network is a woman: veteran programming executive Suzanne Scott — the first ever female CEO of Fox and now the only woman running a major cable and broadcast news organization.

The appointment of Scott as CEO of both Fox News and Fox Business Network comes amid a larger restructuring of 21st Century Fox as part of its deal with Disney, which is acquiring the bulk of the company's assets. CNN reports that Rupert Murdoch, who acted as CEO after Ailes was forced out in 2016 amid sexual harassment allegations, will continue to serve as executive chairman of the reformed parent company, along with his son, Lachlan.

Scott has been with Fox News since it launched in 1996 and spent several years helping develop and oversee programming at the network. She served as president of programming for the last year; she has also served previously as president of news at the network.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Trump to Cut Planned Parenthood Funding, Administration Will Announce Friday...
https://www.weeklystandard.com/john-mccormack/trump-to-cut-planned-parenthood-funding-administration-will-announce-friday


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Report: Inspector General Will Declare FBI, DOJ Broke Law in Clinton Email Probe
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/17/report-inspector-general-will-declare-fbi-doj-broke-law-in-clinton-email-probe/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjE8JvYnI7bAhUnxYMKHV0XCJcQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw1a-9WHpO2no255v1ml57i5


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not falling for your false humility.


So once again you back yourself up with a big fat nothing burger, at least you are consistent.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So once again you back yourself up with a big fat nothing burger, at least you are consistent.


I knew you’de take the bait.  Hanapaa!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

“People’s Heads Are Blowing Up”: As Fox News Installs a Meditation Room, Staffers Worry the Conservative Network Is Going Full Woke
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/05/fox-news-installs-meditation-room-staffers-worry-conservative-network-going-full-woke/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjevICeko_bAhXJtVkKHYLSDJ8QqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw2zCL5Mb3w8DZQi95VqpaV6&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard he is getting better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump to Cut Planned Parenthood Funding, Administration Will Announce Friday...
> https://www.weeklystandard.com/john-mccormack/trump-to-cut-planned-parenthood-funding-administration-will-announce-friday


It’s the economy stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I knew you’de take the bait.  Hanapaa!


I guess that all makes sense to you in your world?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess that all makes sense to you in your world?


Found video of Daffy posting his usual....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

*Police Raid Home Of Man Who Posted Pictures Of His Mushroom Dinner On FACEBOOK...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Police Raid Home Of Man Who Posted Pictures Of His Mushroom Dinner On FACEBOOK...*


Just like most groups of people contain a few criminally minded, most groups contain some stubbornly ignorant people, like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just like most groups of people contain a few criminally minded, most groups contain some stubbornly ignorant people, like you.


Just the nanny state and big brother watching, we all know you fully support this type of Anti American behavior.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the nanny state and big brother watching, we all know you fully support this type of Anti American behavior.


So you are agreeing with Kaepernick now?

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/trump-hotel-gunman-posted-anti-colin-kaepernick-conservative-memes-online/

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/watch-trump-supporter-shows-texas-high-school-shooting-gun/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

*The Success of Socialism: In Venezuela, Even the Soldiers Are Starving*
Dana


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are agreeing with Kaepernick now?
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/trump-hotel-gunman-posted-anti-colin-kaepernick-conservative-memes-online/
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/watch-trump-supporter-shows-texas-high-school-shooting-gun/


You continue to make no sense, you go from mushrooms to a pinko.
You Ok? No, you are not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You continue to make no sense, you go from mushrooms to a pinko.
> You Ok? No, you are not.


Didn't read the links did you wacko boy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't read the links did you wacko boy?


Yes I did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes I did.


So you are confused as to where you stand on law enforcement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are confused as to where you stand on law enforcement.


No, I am a Sheriff, Dummy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess that all makes sense to you in your world?


All you do is guess.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't read the links did you wacko boy?



*You are truly a Rodent..... desperately you leave a trail of your repulsive droppings*
*as if to show you have some semblance of intelligence....problem is...it's just shit. *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

MAY 19, 2018
*The Pox of Multiculturalism*
By Bruce Walker
What the left calls "multiculturalism" is actually the systematic destruction of cultures and the replacement of these cultures by a synthetic, artificial, and meaningless global culture. When the left talks about "diversity," it really means the crushing of differences in thought, values, and art into a sort of baby food which neither nourishes the soul or elevates the mind.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/the_pox_of_multiculturalism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

*If you see something, say something (unless you see black)*
By Ed Straker
There has been a spate of articles recently about white people calling the police against black people who were _apparently_ doing nothing wrong, like sleeping in a common room in Yale, attempting to urinate in Starbucks, shopping at Nordstrom Rack, and playing on a golf course.

The idea behind these articles is that white people are racist. The New York Times is even trying to fan this outrage by inviting readers to write them about times when minorities have been treated unjustly, to provide grist for future articles on the subject, in a piece entitled "Tell us about a time you judged someone based on a stereotype."

A few points to make about this:

1. The liberal media rarely report the whole story about these events. Specifically, they often exclude key facts, such as the suspicious behavior that made people call the police.

2. These stories are cherrypicked. We see the ones reported where the black people have committed no crimes. There are never, ever stories of the times black people are arrested for crimes after someone phones in a "suspicious person" report. What percentage of suspicious persons reports end up being valid? The Times doesn't want to know; it just wants more stories of stereotypes.

3. Liberals insist that citizens be disarmed because the police will protect them. Now they are saying citizens shouldn't call the police.

4. People call the police to report suspicious activity of many people, not just blacks. I should know, because it happened to me. When I moved to a new town, I went out and walked my dog. It wasn't long before a police car came by and asked me a series of probing questions – who I was, where I came from, and where I was going. The police also asked to see my identification. Obviously, someone on the street thought I looked suspicious and called the police.

Do I believe I was stopped because I was white, or that the person who called the police was a black person who hates white people? No. It was a misunderstanding. It happens.


5. It is not always clear what is "suspicious" behavior and what is not. Calling the police on a hunch, even in error, is not racist. It is up to police to evaluate the call and to decide whether it merits investigation.

6, The police are usually called disproportionately more for suspicious black people than suspicious white people. That is because black people commit disproportionately more crimes than white people, just as young men commit disproportionately more crimes than old women. Is this "fair"? No. Is this life? Yes.

7. After 9-11, the government sent us a message: "If you see something [suspicious], say something." Law enforcement didn't seem to worry about false alarms. They wanted to know. Neighborhood crime watches operate in much the same way.

8. If I were a black person, I wouldn't be happy about being stopped more by the police than a white person. But I would put up with it, because black crime disproportionately affects black people, and if the price of being safer is occasionally being inconvenienced by well behaved police, I'd certainly consider that a good tradeoff.

But now liberals want the "If you see something, say something" motto changed to "If you see something, say something, unless black." If you call the police on a black person who is not actually committing a crime, you're a racist.

This is just an extension of Obama's "the police are racist" campaign. That campaign was intended to demoralize the police and discourage them from doing their job; this campaign is intended to discourage citizens from encouraging the police to do the same.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

California Governor Jerry Brown speaks to reporters while proposing his 2015-16 state budget in Sacramento, California, January 9, 2015. Brown on Friday released his 2015-16 state budget, calling for $113 billion in proposed general fund spending, up 1.4 percent from the year before. REUTERS/Max Whittaker



The price of a gallon of gas costs dramatically more in California than in the rest of the country for a variety of reasons, but government meddling, rising house costs and steep taxes are playing a significant role.

Republicans are threatening to turn a recently passed gas tax increase into a millstone to wrap around the necks of vulnerable Democrats. Years of tax increases, pricey fees and a lack of infrastructure in California could provide the pressure required to give those threats some legitimacy.

Former Democratic Gov. Gray Davis of California has experience with such recriminations. He was recalled in 2003 for mishandling the state’s budget and increasing California’s car registration fees — it was only the second such recall election in U.S. history. Actor Arnold Schwarzenegger ultimately won the election November of that same year.




A similar situation is unfolding in 2018. Democratic Gov. Jerry Brown of California signed a law in 2017 imposing a 12 cents a gallon increase on citizens and raising the tax on diesel fuel by 20 cents a gallon. It also implements an additional charge to annual vehicle license fees ranging from $25 to $175 depending on the car’s value. *(RELATED: Governor Brown’s Move To Hike California’s Gas Taxes Could Doom Dems As Elections Approach)*

Brown sold the bill as a way to fix the state’s roads, but reports show the bulk of the money has not gone to street upkeep. California’s Transportation Agency announced in April grants to recipients for some $2.6 billion of the transit funding raised through the law. The awardsinclude $28.6 million for 40 electric buses and $40.5 million for light-rail vehicles in Sacramento. Nearly 28 projects were awarded cash from the gas tax increase. None of them involves road upkeep.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

The left out lefting the left,
Too funny.



Starbucks is about to woke their way out of business
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/20/starbucks-woke-way-business/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjksq7p65TbAhWxtlkKHTumAasQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1P9xGzhVQkEumvgOZ7m_sm&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

I couldn't have said it better myself,
I wonder how this racist feels about Jews?
Sharpton: Royal Wedding Proves White Supremacy ‘on Its Last Breath’
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/20/al-sharpton-royal-wedding-proof-white-supremacy-on-its-last-breath/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

MURDER SURGES 44% IN LONDONISTAN

I don't think gun control is working,

How about Muslim control?

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/05/20/london-murder-surge-serious-crime.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself,
> I wonder how this racist feels about Jews?
> Sharpton: Royal Wedding Proves White Supremacy ‘on Its Last Breath’
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/20/al-sharpton-royal-wedding-proof-white-supremacy-on-its-last-breath/


Still concerned that Rev Al says? Funny how deep you have to dig to find hypocrisy when Trump is staring you in the face.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

I wonder why a leader of a social justice organization would feel the need to lie about racial profiling, unless............

*NAACP leader's racial profiling claim challenged after bodycam footage released*

*This lying mother fucker ain't helping.*
By Robert Gearty | Fox News
_







Image from police bodycam footage showing Rev. Jerrod Moultrie, the NAACP president of Timmonsville, S.C., during a traffic stop.  (Timmonsville Police Department)

A South Carolina NAACP chapter president who says he was racially profiled during a traffic stop was accused of lying after police released video footage of the encounter, according to reports.

Continue Reading Below


"Tonight, I was racially profiled by Timmonsville Officer CAUSE I WAS DRIVING A MERCEDES BENZ AND GOING HOME IN A NICE NEIGHBORHOOD," Timmonsville NAACP President Rev. Jerrod Moultrie said in an April 13 Facebook post, according to Fox 5 Atlanta.

"He made a comment that the officer accused him of having drugs in the car,” Timmonsville Police Chief Billy Brown said, according to the station. “He said that his wife and grandchild was in the car. He asked them not to move because the officer looked as if he might shoot them or something. He also made mention that the officer continued to ask him about his neighborhood. Why was he in that neighborhood? And threaten[ed] to put him in jail in reference to something dealing with the registration to the vehicle."

Brown told the station that after reviewing the bodycam video of the stop, he determined there was nothing to Moultrie’s claims.

"When I saw the video, I was shocked that someone who is supposed to be a community leader, a pastor, and head of the NAACP would just come out and tell a blatant lie,” the police chief said. “It bothered me. It really bothered me, thinking about the racial unrest it could've cost in the community and it's just troubling to me that someone who held a position like that would come out and just tell a lie.”

Based on the body camera footage, the officer who stopped Moultrie neither asked if he had drugs in the car nor why he was driving in the area,” the Raleigh News & Observer reported.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder why a leader of a social justice organization would feel the need to lie about racial profiling, unless............
> 
> *NAACP leader's racial profiling claim challenged after bodycam footage released*
> 
> ...


Watched the video.
The cop actually let the guy off on a registration violation.
What a POS this race baiter is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Watched the video.
> The cop actually let the guy off on a registration violation.
> What a POS this race baiter is.


Just makeing things worse, just like obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Time to turn off the spigot.

U.S. Imported More than 10M Immigrants in Last Decade, Exceeding the Population of NYC
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/20/u-s-imported-more-than-10m-immigrants-in-last-decade-exceeding-the-population-of-nyc/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjD-p740ZXbAhUCvVkKHS3kCvUQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw24rtxDwLmSzBQ_MaqWofIe


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Time to turn off the spigot.
> 
> U.S. Imported More than 10M Immigrants in Last Decade, Exceeding the Population of NYC
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/20/u-s-imported-more-than-10m-immigrants-in-last-decade-exceeding-the-population-of-nyc/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjD-p740ZXbAhUCvVkKHS3kCvUQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw24rtxDwLmSzBQ_MaqWofIe


Islam is not compatible with the Constitution of the USA.
Im not the first to glean this reality.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2018)

*The guy in the car is a Lying piece of Shit......*
*Not smart enough to use his Brain, so he parrots *
*Democratic Racist talking points.....*
*I'd love to see the reaction to his next Sunday Sermon....*
*Oh and his excuse will be ..." The Devil Made Me Do It "......*
*That's always a good fall back for Lying piece of shit Democrats.*


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2018)

*I can Caption That in two words from the future !*

*" Oh Fuck ! "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Islam is not compatible with the Constitution of the USA.
> Im not the first to glean this reality.


 But of course you can't explain that position, it's just what you were told. Do you believe Trump to be a strict Constitutional conservative?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Ann Coulter on Democrats Defending MS-13 Gang: 'They Hate This Country and Want to Replace Us'
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/20/ann-coulter-they-hate-this-country/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiMir-l8JXbAhUttlkKHZHLAvQQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw3AFW3ndIYtNEPRCEQ_OcNx


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2018)

http://nationalpost.com/news/canada/heres-the-full-recording-of-wilfrid-laurier-reprimanding-lindsay-shepherd-for-showing-a-jordan-peterson-video

Gender language use.  These associate professors are idiots.  Shame on them for ganging up on this TA.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But of course you can't explain that position, it's just what you were told. Do you believe Trump to be a strict Constitutional conservative?


Oh geeeze.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> http://nationalpost.com/news/canada/heres-the-full-recording-of-wilfrid-laurier-reprimanding-lindsay-shepherd-for-showing-a-jordan-peterson-video
> 
> Gender language use.  These associate professors are idiots.  Shame on them for ganging up on this TA.


I like how she lets them babble.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But of course you can't explain that position, it's just what you were told. Do you believe Trump to be a strict Constitutional conservative?


Here's a starting point...

*IS ISLAM INCOMPATIBLE WITH U.S. CONSTITUTION?*
*Bill Federer gives detailed analysis of Muslim assimilation with American law*

Are the Quran and the U.S. Constitution compatible?


The First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution states that Congress shall make no law prohibiting the “free exercise” of religion, yet Mohammad said “Whoever changes his Islamic religion, kill him.” (Hadith Sahih al-Bukhari, Vol. 9, Book 84, No. 57). The Quran also states in Sura 4:89 “Those who reject Islam must be killed. If they turn back (from Islam), take hold of them and kill them wherever you find them.”
The First Amendment states Congress shall not abridge “the freedom of speech,” yet Islamic law enforces dhimmi status on non-Muslims, prohibiting them from observing their religious practices publicly, raising their voices during prayer, ringing church bells or say anything considered “insulting to Islam.” Islamic law relegates non-Muslims to “dhimmi” status, where they are not to propagate their customs among Muslims and cannot display a cross, Christmas decorations, or the Star of David.
The First Amendment states Congress cannot take away “the right of the people to peaceably assemble,” yet Islamic law states non-Muslims cannot repair places of worship or build new ones, they must allow Muslims to participate in their private meetings, they cannot bring their dead near the graveyards of Muslims or mourn their dead loudly.
The First Amendment states Congress cannot take away the right of the people “to petition the Government for a redress of grievances,” yet Islamic law states non-Muslims are not to harbor any hostility towards the Islamic state or give comfort to those who disagree with Islamic government.
The Second Amendment states “the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed,” yet Islamic law states non-Muslims cannot possess arms, swords or weapons of any kind.
The Third Amendment states one cannot be forced to “quarter” someone in their house, yet Islamic law states non-Muslims must entertain and feed for three days any Muslim who wants to stay in their home, and for a longer period if the Muslim falls ill, and they cannot prevent Muslim travelers from staying in their places of worship.
The Fourth Amendment guarantees “the right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects against unreasonable searches and seizures,” yet Islamic law states if a non-Muslim rides on a horse with a saddle and bridle, the horse can be taken away.
The Fifth Amendment states that “no person shall be held to answer for a capital or otherwise infamous crime … without due process of law,” yet Mohammad said “No Muslim should be killed for killing a Kafir (infidel).” (Hadith Sahih al-Bukhari, Vol. 9, No. 50).
The Sixth Amendment guarantees a “public trial by an impartial jury” and the Seventh Amendment states “the right of trial by jury shall be preserved,” yet Islamic law does not give non-Muslims equal legal standing with Muslims, even prohibiting them from testifying in court against Muslims.
The Eighth Amendment states there shall be no “cruel and unusual punishments inflicted,” yet the Quran states: “Cut off the hands of thieves, whether they are male or female, as punishment for what they have done – a deterrent from Allah.” (Sura 5:38) A woman who has been raped is also punished “with a hundred stripes.” (Sura 24:2) Women can be beaten: “If you experience rebellion from the women, you shall first talk to them, then (you may use negative incentives like) deserting them in bed, then you may (as a last alternative) beat them” (Sura 4:34). Honor killings of wives and daughters who have embarrassed their families have been reported by the United Nations in Muslim populations of Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon, Morocco, Pakistan, Syria, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Yemen and increasing in Western nations.
The 13th Amendment states there shall be no “slavery or involuntary servitude,” yet the Quran accommodates slavery as Mohammad owned slaves.
The 14th Amendment guarantees citizens “equal protection of the laws,” yet the Quran does not consider Jews, Christians and other non-Muslims as equal to Muslims before the law. Referring to Jews as “the People of the Book,” Mohammad said: “They are those whom Allah has cursed; who have been under his wrath; some of whom were turned into apes and swine” (Sura 5:60, 7:166, 2:65).
The 15th Amendment guarantees “the right of the citizens … to vote shall not be denied … on account of race, color, or previous condition of servitude,” yet strict interpretation of Islamic law does not allow voting, as democracy is considered people setting themselves in the place of Allah by making the laws.
The 16th Amendment has some similarities with Islamic law, as “Congress shall have the power to lay and collect taxes on incomes from whatever source derived.” Mohammad said “Fight those who believe not in Allah … until they pay the jizya [tax] with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued.” (Sura 9:29)
The 18th Amendment has some similarities with Islamic law, as “the manufacture, sale, or transportation of intoxicating liquors … for beverage purposes is hereby prohibited.”
The 19th Amendment allows women to vote, yet in strict Islamic countries women cannot vote.
The 21st Amendment allows for the sale of liquor, yet Islamic law states non-Muslims are not to sell or drink wine and liquor openly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

MAY 21, 2018
*Victimhood Addiction*
By Bruce Walker
We live in a society in which addiction to one vice or another is a persistent problem that seems immune to cure. The most dangerous addiction is not drugs or pornography or drugs or sex, but victimhood. The Orwellian disintegration of language has created the impression that there is something ennobling or virtuous in being a victim. Martyrs are virtuous and noble, but victims are just as likely to be bad as good.

That is a relatively minor concern. Much more serious is crowning whole classes of people as "victims" and insisting that this notional victimhood entitles them to special consideration from society. The evil this creates dwarfs any imagined harm done to these groups of people. Indeed, every great evil of our time has been done in the name of that horrific monstrosity "social justice" on behalf of presumed groups of victims.

All social justice is, of course, pure injustice, because all justice is individual and personal. So tipping the scales of justice in favor of women or blacks is always wicked and vile, because it encourages immorality by the official "victims," and it punishes the innocent and the guilty in the official "victimizer" groups. No one judged by the standards of the grisly horror of social justice has any incentive to behave properly.

Even worse, victimhood addiction reduces the official "victims" to a whimpering puddle of protoplasm that increasingly over time blames all its problems on more and more sinister phantasms of ogres and constructs its arguments into sillier and more pathetic grievances. If tomorrow these official "victims" were told that the problems related to their imagined victimhood had been solved, they would be forced to look in horror at the life they had made for themselves, so utterly dependent upon eternal and immutable victimhood.

Just as bad, the crutch of victimhood must be supported by a vast array of well paid cadres whose whole economic livelihood depends upon never permitting the "victims" into confidence, happiness, and self-reliance.

These cadres cannot even permit themselves privately to grasp the crippling effects of their "advocacy," and they can never, ever grasp the despicable treatment they insist be meted out to official "victimizer" classes, because the numbers of human lives they destroy this way and the pain they cause by their "advocacy, education, empowerment"...blah, blah, blah, is truly monstrous. This increasingly drives so-called academic research and government statistics, which are generated with no real controls or scrutiny as long as they perpetuate the particular victimhood in question.

Does this sound extreme? Consider the political movement most passionately dedicated to protecting official "victims" and punishing official "victimizers": the National Socialist German Workers Party. Hitler and virtually all the Nazi leaders spoke often and passionately about the victimization of the German people by the Allied Powers, by the Bolsheviks, and most of all by the Jews.

Hitler was said to have wept for the cause of "social justice." This Nazi victimhood addiction morphed into greater and greater nightmares, culminating in the Holocaust. Mussolini was just as closely tied to social justice as Hitler but with the important difference that Mussolini had only a vague and amorphous "victimizing" class, the "rich," and fascists were not remotely as heinous as the Nazis. Stalin made kulaks the victimizers of less successful farmers, leading to the Holodomor, which claimed an estimated 7 million lives.

The more innocents the Nazis and Soviets murdered, the more deeply invested both these totalitarian regimes became in the holiness of their social justice jihads. Indeed, the more innocents are murdered, the more pressing the need to find other groups to fill the role of official "victimizers."


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/trumpism_meets_the_conservative_tradition.html


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/how_guilty_were_ordinary_citizens_in_germany.html

Is there a cure for victimhood addiction? Nearly all of us have loved ones consumed by this addiction, so we ought to fondly hope that a real cure exists, but it is hard to see how the petulant and infantile brats raised on the noxious milk of social justice and official victimhood could ever be persuaded to see the radical treatment needed for that cure.

This particular emotional and cognitive heroin is a habit harder to break than anything we can imagine. Withdrawal back into the real world, in which men and women, whites and blacks, rich and poor are judged based upon individual worth must be awful, but the soul-destroying addiction of victimhood is worse.

_Image: Eye-designs via Wikimedia Commons._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

....and I'm sure some of them are good people.
REPORT: $90M of Meth Found in Truck Driven by Illegal Alien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Religion of peace,
*Ramadan Rage: Jihadists Kill 41, Injure 102 in First 4 Days*
34EmailGoogle+Twitter






AFP
21 May 2018252
*Islamic terrorists have massacred at least 41 people and injured 102 in the first four days of the holiest month for Muslims, Ramadan, a time when some adherents of Islam believe jihad and martyrdom to be especially heroic and rewarded in paradise.*
This year, Muslim leaders declared Thursday to be the start of the holy month, when most Muslims abide by Ramadan’s fasting tradition: abstaining from eating, drinking, smoking, having sex, and other physical needs each day, starting from before the break of dawn until sunset.

The various calls for jihadist groups to halt their campaign of terror has fallen on deaf ears, particularly in Afghanistan, home to the majority of attacks.

So far this Ramadan, the deadliest attack took place on Friday in Afghanistan, when the Taliban carried out an attack in Ghani province, killing nine and wounding seven.

The Afghan Taliban is also behind the attack with the most casualties (8 killed and 55 wounded).

The narco-jihadists targeted a cricket tournament dubbed the “Ramadan Cup,” drawing the ire of Afghan President Ashraf Ghani, who urged the terrorists to stop their attacks during the holy month, echoing the leaders from the U.S. and the United Nations.

In his Ramadan message, American Gen. John Nicholson, the top commander of U.S. and NATO forces in Afghanistan, urged the Taliban to accept Ghani’s offer of a ceasefire and recognition as a legitimate political group.


Tadamachi Yamamoto, the United Nations secretary general’s special representative for Afghanistan, called on the Taliban to “halt the fighting” during Ramadan.

On the first day of Ramadan alone, jihadists carried out at least six attacks, killing 12 people and injuring 30.

Friday has been the deadliest day so far with six attacks — mainly attributed to the Taliban — that killed 26 and wounded 69 others.

Despite the devastating blow the U.S.-led coalition and local forces have dealt the Islamic State’s (ISIS/ISIL) now former caliphate in Iraq and Syria, the terrorist group remains a menace.

ISIS has killed two people and injured one other in Iraq since Ramadan began.

A homemade bomb leftover by the jihadist group in Syria has also killed two people in the last four days.

Outside the group’s former caliphate, ISIS claimed responsibility for killing three and injuring three others at a church in Russia’s Muslim-majority Chechnya region.

Last year’s Ramadan marked the bloodiest holy month for Muslims in recent history, with 3,343 casualties (1,639 deaths, 1,704 injuries), according to a Breitbart News tally.

Breitbart News has primarily gleaned its Ramadan casualty count from the Religion of Peace website in coordination with other news reports. The tally mainly covers the death of civilians at the hands of jihadists.

All the terrorist attacks during Ramadan 2018, as documented by Breitbart News, include:

May 17—*Farah, Afghanistan*—Taliban kills three foreign engineers.
May 17—*Kashmir, India*—Terrorists kidnap, slit throat of 23-year-old man after Indian government declares first Ramadan ceasefire in 18 years.
May 17—*Borno, Nigeria*—Suspected Boko Haram jihadists detonated a bomb at camp for people displaced by insurgency, killing four and wounding 14.
May 17—*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan* — Jamaat-ul-Ahrar (JuA) terrorist group claims responsibility for a suicide bombing that kills one and injures 14.
May 17—*North Sinai, Egypt* — Sunni hardliners bombed an area, killing one and injuring another.
May 17—*Uruzgan, Afghanistan* — Taliban kill two civilians.
May 18—*Raqqa, Syria* — Leftover Islamic State (ISIS/ISIL) improvised explosive device (IED) kills two civilians.
May 18—*Diyala, Iraq* — Suspected ISIS terrorist are behind a bomb blast that kills one and wounds another.
May 18 —*Kirkuk, Iraq* — Suspected ISIS terrorists kill a member of Kurdish Kakayi minority group with IED.
May 18—*Kandahar, Afghanistan* — Taliban attacked police security posts, killing five police officers and wounding six others.
May 18—*Ghani, Afghanistan* — Taliban attacked remote Ajristan district, killing nine security forces and wounding seven others.
May 18—*Nangarhar, Afghanistan* — Suspected Islamic State terrorists attacked “Ramadan Cup” cricket tournament in Jalalabad, the capital of the group’s stronghold, killing eight and wounding 55.
May 19—*Chechnya, Russia* — Islamic State claimed responsibility for an attack at church that kills two police officers and a worshipper and also wounds another police officer.

Big GovernmentJihadNational SecurityAfghanistanjihadradical islamRamadanTaliban


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

WATERS MAKES IT RAIN 
*Maxine Paying Daughter Over $100K In Campaign Funds*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATERS MAKES IT RAIN
> *Maxine Paying Daughter Over $100K In Campaign Funds*


President Trump’s inaugural committee shelled out almost $26 million to a company formed just weeks before the event by a pal of first lady Melania Trump — while donating about $5 million to charity.
One of the Donald Trump administration’s first orders of business on the economy will scuttle a rule protecting retirees from being scammed out of $17 billion a year by their own financial advisers. 

The Obama administration approved the regulation last year. The rule established a “fiduciary duty” for money managers, requiring them to operate retirement accounts in the best interests of their clients. The Trump team’s repeal will allow financial professionals to steer retirees into expensive or poor-performing products that carry economic benefits and perks for the advisers and their firms, without disclosing such conflicts of interest.
If anyone still doubted that the devil does his best work behind closed doors, the tax measure crafted almost entirely in secret by Senate Republicans last week should prove the point.

Some of the handouts to the wealthy are so obscure that it's a safe bet that the 51 Republicans who voted for the bill have no idea that they're in the measure. Others are painfully obvious. With the assistance of such assiduous Sherlocks as Kevin Drum and Edward Kleinbard, we'll lay out some of the damage. But make no mistake: The 479-page Senate bill has so many nooks, crannies, and secret corridors that experts will be excavating it for weeks.
What’s beyond dispute is that the bill incorporates immense benefits for the wealthy, almost entirely at the expense of the middle- and working class; that’s the conclusion of conservative and progressive analysts alike, as well as government agencies such as the Congressional Budget Office. In the first year after enactment, almost every income stratum would get some tax cut; but by 2027, almost all the benefits would go to the top 1%, especially the top 0.1%. Some low-income households would see a tax _increase_.

Here are some of the key Easter eggs.
http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-senate-tax-bill-20171204-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Any guesses?

*BREAKING: Masked Men Open Fire On Crowd In France With AK-47s, Report Says*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Any guesses?
> 
> *BREAKING: Masked Men Open Fire On Crowd In France With AK-47s, Report Says*


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


Right back atcha big boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Right back atcha big boy.


I know you want so badly to be right just once . . . maybe do a little research before you jump to conclusions next time. Just some friendly advice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know you want so badly to be right just once . . . maybe do a little research before you jump to conclusions next time. Just some friendly advice.


It didn't happen?
*France news: Marseille shooting - Hooded men open fire with ...*
https://www.express.co.uk › News › World

Cached
5 hours ago - PUBLISHED: 17:12, Mon, May 21, _*2018*_ | UPDATED: 22:54, Mon, May 21, _*2018*_. 0. Video Player ... Marseille _*shooting France*_ news laprovence.
*Gunmen Try to Corner Police Reacting to Shots in French City - The ...*
https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2018/05/21/.../ap-eu-france-marseille-shooting.html
3 hours ago - May 21, _*2018*_. PARIS — Police officials say a group of people, some armed with guns, _*shot*_ into the air in the _*French*_ city of Marseille and tried ...
*Marseille shooting: Gunmen 'armed with Kalashnikovs have shoot-out ...*
https://www.independent.co.uk › News › World › Europe

Cached
2 hours ago - Armed individuals reportedly tried to corner police who were responding to the sound of gunfire in Marseille, _*France*_, authorities have said. Police said a group of people had fired shots into the air, before police arrived, in what was suspected to be gang-related activity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It didn't happen?
> *France news: Marseille shooting - Hooded men open fire with ...*
> https://www.express.co.uk › News › World
> 
> ...


Not like you wanted it to turn out eh? Too bad, so sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not like you wanted it to turn out eh? Too bad, so sad.


What do you mean?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you mean?


 . . . and your guess was?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and your guess was?


My guess was he was some sort of muslim or jihadi type.


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But of course you can't explain that position, it's just what you were told. Do you believe Trump to be a strict Constitutional conservative?


*Tell us HOW it's compatible......*
*Please.....post some Monday evening Rodent dropping....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My guess was he was some sort of muslim or jihadi type.


Exactly . . . it didn't turn out like you wished. Here you go: http://storymaps.esri.com/stories/terrorist-attacks/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My guess was he was some sort of muslim or jihadi type.


That would make the most sense.
Its what they do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly . . . it didn't turn out like you wished. Here you go: http://storymaps.esri.com/stories/terrorist-attacks/


I didn't wish anything, just going on probabilities, you know, being scientific.
I have been wrong before, although it has been a while.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That would make the most sense.


Trying to talk sense with husker is, you know.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trying to talk sense with husker is, you know.


He's a wild eyed leftist.
Sense isnt in the hand book.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't wish anything, just going on probabilities, you know, being scientific.
> I have been wrong before, although it has been a while.


Yeah, sure, you are always good for a chuckle . . . convinced yourself at least!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, sure, you are always good for a chuckle . . . convinced yourself at least!


This is the best chuckle of the day,
*Dems Unveil Anti-Corruption Midterm Message...*


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, sure, you are always good for a chuckle . . . convinced yourself at least!


*The " Angry PF " has spoken......*
*You have to push back to get a clear shot......Wow...*
*The Liberals have a new found Martyr .... " The Angry PF " ....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Goodbye, Netflix
MAY 22, 2018
Netflix can continue expanding its role as a propaganda arm for radical leftists if they please.  But they’ll be doing it without my money moving forw...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/goodbye_netflix.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

With free health care for illegals scheme, California Democrats hand a big contribution to the GOP's Cox campaign
MAY 22, 2018
For California's Democrats, succoring illegals and doling out nationalized "free" health care are signature issues. So what better way to enact that a...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/with_free_health_care_for_illegals_scheme_california_democrats_hand_a_big_contribution_to_the_gops_cox_campaign.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> http://nationalpost.com/news/canada/heres-the-full-recording-of-wilfrid-laurier-reprimanding-lindsay-shepherd-for-showing-a-jordan-peterson-video
> 
> Gender language use.  These associate professors are idiots.  Shame on them for ganging up on this TA.


*Compulsory Mass Schooling Is Hurting Our Kids*

New findings from researchers at Vanderbilt University show a disturbing correlation between time in school and suicidal thoughts and attempts by young people, which have been increasing over the past decade. Whereas most adults see suicide spikes in July and August, most kids see suicide dips in summer. Children’s suicidal tendencies appear strongest during the school year.

Boston College psychology professor Dr. Peter Gray believes that increasingly oppressive schooling is leading to serious psychological damage in some children. He writes on his blog at _Psychology Today_:

Children now often spend more time at school and at homework than their parents spend at their full-time jobs, and the work of schooling is often more burdensome and stress-inducing than that of a typical adult job. A century ago we came to the conclusion that full-time child labor was child abuse, so we outlawed it; but now school is the equivalent of full-time child labor. The increased time, tedium, and stress of schooling is bringing many kids to the breaking point or beyond, and more and more people are becoming aware of that. It can no longer be believed that schooling is a benign experience for children. The evidence that it induces pathology is overwhelming.” 

Recent school shootings may be extreme examples of this rising school-induced pathology.

https://fee.org/articles/in-the-wake-of-mass-shootings-parents-reconsider-mass-schooling/#0


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With free health care for illegals scheme, California Democrats hand a big contribution to the GOP's Cox campaign
> MAY 22, 2018
> For California's Democrats, succoring illegals and doling out nationalized "free" health care are signature issues. So what better way to enact that a...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/with_free_health_care_for_illegals_scheme_california_democrats_hand_a_big_contribution_to_the_gops_cox_campaign.html


That's the scheme they've cooked up, in their relentless push to make *California a West Coast imitation of socialist Venezuela.* And it's so bad, it's likely to draw California voters toward Republicans.

Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/with_free_health_care_for_illegals_scheme_california_democrats_hand_a_big_contribution_to_the_gops_cox_campaign.html#ixzz5GEhcfP42 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know you want so badly to be right just once . . . maybe do a little research before you jump to conclusions next time. Just some friendly advice.


The Holocaust didn't happen either....put that in your burrow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump’s inaugural committee shelled out almost $26 million to a company formed just weeks before the event by a pal of first lady Melania Trump — while donating about $5 million to charity.
> One of the Donald Trump administration’s first orders of business on the economy will scuttle a rule protecting retirees from being scammed out of $17 billion a year by their own financial advisers.
> 
> The Obama administration approved the regulation last year. The rule established a “fiduciary duty” for money managers, requiring them to operate retirement accounts in the best interests of their clients. The Trump team’s repeal will allow financial professionals to steer retirees into expensive or poor-performing products that carry economic benefits and perks for the advisers and their firms, without disclosing such conflicts of interest.
> ...


Sucka!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Holocaust didn't happen either....put that in your burrow.


You get the same feed as the the white supremacist crowd . . . and you claim to be Hawaiian, local haole or just a military transplant, eh bruddah?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Can you believe this shit?
He writes it, she sings it and she is the bad guy?
*Kendrick Lamar interrupts white fan after she raps N-word on stage...*

_*Backlash mounting; 'This was set up'... *_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe this shit?
> He writes it, she sings it and she is the bad guy?
> *Kendrick Lamar interrupts white fan after she raps N-word on stage...*
> 
> _*Backlash mounting; 'This was set up'... *_


Who cares? Oh yeah, you do . . . never mind, continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe this shit?
> He writes it, she sings it and she is the bad guy?
> *Kendrick Lamar interrupts white fan after she raps N-word on stage...*
> 
> _*Backlash mounting; 'This was set up'... *_


Hilarious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hilarious.


Why?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why?


When the reality of ludicrous identity politics rears its clown face above the crowd.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When the reality of ludicrous identity politics rears its clown face above the crowd.


Is that what you call it? Is that the euphemism they instructed you to use?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You get the same feed as the the white supremacist crowd . . . and you claim to be Hawaiian, local haole or just a military transplant, eh bruddah?


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what you call it? Is that the euphemism they instructed you to use?


Racist


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what you call it? Is that the euphemism they instructed you to use?


Those people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why?


Didn't get the response you were looking for, did ya?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't get the response you were looking for, did ya?


Why is it hilarious?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it hilarious?


It just is.
You people have my word on it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

And the hits just keep coming,
No Whites Allowed at Georgetown Community Dialogue on Racism


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

So how do you pro abortion folks feel about this?

*Case of abortionist accused for years of killing born-alive babies now in the hands of the FBI*
54 mins





Three women have accused Texas abortionist Douglas Karpen of killing babies born alive. The case has been "forwarded to the FBI Houston Field Office for any action deemed necessary," according to a DOJ letter provided by the pro-life organization Operation Rescue. (Image source: YouTube screenshot)
20  Follow 
https://www.theblaze.com/author/chris-field/
The U.S. Department of Justice revealed recently that it has sent the case of a Texas abortionist accused of killing live babies to the FBI’s Houston office.

According to a report from the pro-life organization Operation Rescue on Monday, a letter from DOJ to the watchdog group stated that the case of Texas abortionist Douglas Karpen has been “forwarded to the FBI Houston Field Office for any action deemed necessary.”

Special: Exclusive: Our trusted expert reveals shock #1 investment of 2018
*Who is Karpen?*
Harris County authorities said in May 2013 that they were investigating Karpen for conducting late-term abortions in 2011, the Houston Chronicle reported.

Four women who used to work for Karpen accused the doctor of performing illegal abortions. Operation Rescue originally brought the women’s testimony and photographic evidence to the public.



According to their testimony and photos, the babies were killed far past the legal limit of 24 weeks and had had their necks cut.

Operation Rescue President Troy Newman said at the time:


The photos show babies that are huge, with gashes in their necks, indicating that these babies were likely born alive, then killed, just as Kermit Gosnell did at his “House of Horrors” clinic in Philadelphia. In fact, there are numerous similarities between Karpen and the Gosnell case, including the disregarding of complaints by the authorities that allowed both men to continue their illegal operations.

Three of the four women appeared on camera for an interview with Life Dynamics, Inc. In the interview, the women stated that in most of the post-20-weeks abortions Karpen conducted, the babies were completely out of the womb when the abortionist would sever the spinal cord or use one of his instruments on the “soft spot” of the baby.

Deborah Edge, one of the women interviewed, stated:

When he did an abortion, especially an over-20-week abortion, most of the time the fetus would come completely out before he cut the spinal cord or he introduced one of the instruments into the soft spot of the fetus, in order to kill the fetus.

Edge said that at the time she didn’t know that what was being done was illegal.

“Most of the time we would see him where the fetus would come completely out,” she said, “and, of course, the fetus would still be alive.”

According to Edge, this was not a rare occurrence. She stated that “every morning” she saw “several” fetuses who had been “completely delivered in some way or another.” She said that had Karpen not killed the babies, they would have lived.

She went on to allege that some babies would come out too quickly and would move and breathe before being killed.

Some of the female patients reportedly gave birth in the restroom — one even gave birth in the hallway — Krystal Rodriguez, another accuser, said.

“He just picked it up … and put it in the trash bag,” Rodriguez said about the baby born in the hallway.  “As long as the patient had the cash, he was going to do it past 25 weeks.”

_(*Content warning:* The subject matter in this video may be disturbing to some viewers):_



*Why wasn’t this investigated before?*
According to Operation Rescue, following the initial report exposing Karpen’s alleged crimes, political shenanigans may have tainted the investigation and the grand jury:

That report and ensuing complaints prompted a grand jury “investigation” that declined to indict Karpen. Operation Rescue later learned that grand jury was tainted by improper communications between then-District Attorney Devon Anderson and Karpen’s criminal defense attorney Chip Lewis, who were close family friends. Lewis later donated $25,000 to Anderson’s political campaigns.

After the grand jury failed to indict, Operation Rescue in 2015 sent the Karpen file to the U.S. House Select Panel on Infant Lives that was investigating evidence that Planned Parenthood was engaging in the illegal trafficking of aborted baby parts.

The panel referred the Karpen case to President Barack Obama’s DOJ on Dec. 7, 2016, but no action was taken. The panel then renewed the referral in 2017 to President Donald Trump’s attorney general, Jeff Sessions.

*‘Encouraging’ development*
Operation Rescue Senior Vice President Cheryl Sullenger said that her organization viewed the DOJ letter as an encouraging development and hoped that the FBI’s investigation will finally bring Karpen to justice:

The letter I received from the Department of Justice is encouraging. The photos depict wounds inflicted on those babies that could not have been done inside the womb. After having personally attended the Pennsylvania trial of Kermit Gosnell, who was convicted of murdering living babies after failed abortions, I knew we could never give up seeking prosecutions for Karpen’s similar crimes

We are grateful for this new FBI investigation that has renewed our hope that Karpen may finally be brought to justice.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You get the same feed as the the white supremacist crowd . . . and you claim to be Hawaiian, local haole or just a military transplant, eh bruddah?


F'n moroon....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe this shit?
> He writes it, she sings it and she is the bad guy?
> *Kendrick Lamar interrupts white fan after she raps N-word on stage...*
> 
> _*Backlash mounting; 'This was set up'... *_


Seemingly some sort of double standard, perhaps hypocritical...
Or worse.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And the hits just keep coming,
> No Whites Allowed at Georgetown Community Dialogue on Racism





Sheriff Joe said:


> So how do you pro abortion folks feel about this?
> 
> *Case of abortionist accused for years of killing born-alive babies now in the hands of the FBI*
> 54 mins
> ...


This is just sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is just sad.


The mainstream media might cover it if he used a gun.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> F'n moroon....


IPD folks get on a roll when they miss taking their meds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

And again,

Watch: Dashcam video released of woman who claimed a Texas cop sexually assaulted her
51 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/23/watch-dash-cam-video-released-of-woman-who-claimed-a-texas-cop-sexually-assaulted-her/amp&ved=0ahUKEwip_Knn8ZvbAhXQtlMKHY0WC9oQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3uKSWM0Fp5JKiEfLZgPheo&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

TheBlaze

WATCH: ICE director fires back at Democrat accusing agency of being ‘anti-immigrant’
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/22/watch-ice-director-fires-back-at-democrat-accusing-agency-of-being-anti-immigrant/amp&ved=0ahUKEwip_Knn8ZvbAhXQtlMKHY0WC9oQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw2ckvgP5EY0T2ijIc0q7_78


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TheBlaze
> 
> WATCH: ICE director fires back at Democrat accusing agency of being ‘anti-immigrant’
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/05/22/watch-ice-director-fires-back-at-democrat-accusing-agency-of-being-anti-immigrant/amp&ved=0ahUKEwip_Knn8ZvbAhXQtlMKHY0WC9oQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw2ckvgP5EY0T2ijIc0q7_78


Why would they be anti-?  They wouldnʻt have a job if not for illegals and democrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

I 'FIGHT FOR YOU GUYS'
*New Mexico lawmaker pleads with police during DWI arrest*


North Carolina mayor arrested on DWI, gun charges hours after election win
Judge, during DUI arrest, tells officers he is a 'f----ing judge' and will 'fight' them


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Thank you Mr Husker Du.
Unions Give $1.3 Billion in Member Dues to Left-Wing Groups


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> illegals and democrats.


Just a little redundant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

*Jim Jordan: Ryan’s Last-Ditch Amnesty Vote Comes June 25*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

This is getting good,
*Hollywood Actresses Demanding Same Pay as Men...

'It's Revolution!'*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

She will make a great speaker.
BRAIN FREEZE, GIBBERISH, GIGGLES
SLURS AND CONFUSION
https://news.grabien.com/story-voter-pelosi-isnt-it-time-most-these-politicians-return-priv
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/pelosi-slurs-words-calls-for-raging-teacher-pay-during-brief-presser/
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/nancy-pelosi-gibberish-bizarre-laughing-stares-off-during-brain-freeze/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

*When a parking ticket turns into a tasing: NBA player’s arrest shows everyone’s on edge these days*
6 hours





NBA rookie Sterling Brown was tased for a parking ticket earlier this year. Now, the police video tells more. (Image source: YouTube screencap)
77  Follow 
Breck Dumas
Article GoalInspire
Share

Tweet
Milwaukee Bucks guard Sterling Brown was tased while being surrounded by local police following a citation for a parking violation on January 26 of this year.

The arresting officer subtly calls for back-up early on in his encounter with Brown, and additional officers arrive in less than three minutes during their initial discussion.

While the pair pauses in conversation for additional members of the force to arrive, the arresting officer explains “Oh, we’re going to wait. We’re going to wait for my partners…whether you’re getting a ticket…whatever.”

Brown then asks: “You can’t do that by yourself?”


' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-In-Content_300x250_102">
Subsequently, a number of police vehicles show up. In response, the first officer on the scene says repeatedly to his colleagues about their united front: “I just wanted one. I just wanted one squad car.”

Thereafter, things escalate.


*Wait. What happened?*
Brown reportedly took up three parking spaces when he decided to stop at a Walgreens that night. Okay, that’s…usually considered rude. And I know, that’s against the law, but it’s tough to see what harm was done by his actions. It was also 2am in a nearly-bare lot, so he wasn’t keeping anyone else from going about their business.

But that’s illegal.

Here comes a police officer. And Brown wasn’t overly polite when law enforcement approached.

The body cam coverage of the incident from the arresting officer has now been released, for all to see:



Upon engagement by the officer, both he and Brown took stances to show their authority. 

The officer says, “I own this right here,” to which Brown says, “You don’t own me.”

Interestingly, when the officer asks Sterling Brown’s name and he responds with the truth, it seems like the officer thinks he’s playing games with him — surely this isn’t THE Sterling Brown.

In the follow-up inquiry, outgoing police chief Ed Flynn later said, “We wouldn’t be conducting an investigation into this if we were 100 percent satisfied with our application of our tactics in this manner. What we want to do is ascertain how a parking ticket turned into a tasing.”

I’m no attorney. But it seems a haphazard parking job in a private parking lot might be benign — and therefore of no concern. And for the record: I’m also not a fan of sports…at all. Never heard of Sterling Brown until this incident.

Regardless, the exchange between Brown and the officer left the policeman with the impression he expressed later that Brown had “physically resisted officers’ attempts to handcuff him and he was taken to the ground in a controlled manner.”

The officer also reported that Brown continued to “resist being handcuffed,” and therefore “a Taser had to be employed to get Brown in control with handcuffs.”

Later, Brown said the situation was “an attempt at police intimidation,” that “shouldn’t happen to anybody.”

*Okay, what now?*
Well, Brown says he’s suing. No charges were brought against him, but he received a $200 parking ticket after being detained for a few hours…and, ya know, the tasing thing.

And he probably has a darn good case. The whole dynamic between himself and the officers was a recipe for disaster, and his promised lawsuit might be just that for the Milwaukee Police Department.

*What’s the take? So many questions.*
After watching the video:

Does Brown seem disrespectful of law enforcement during the exchange? Yes. Does the police officer who initially approached him come across as overly aggressive to the average citizen for a parking violation in a private lot? Also, yes.

What is it that has escalated interactions with police to the point that distrust has become so elevated between officers and citizens, alike?

Is it race? Is it privilege? Is it entitlement? Is it intimidation? A combination of some sort? Or is it (at this point) two opposing narratives that align against each other virtually no matter the scenario —much like our country’s political parties today.

One can easily spell out what has become two “sides” of this issue, divided between those who support law enforcement no matter what occurs, and those who support anyone stopped by a police officer no matter what occurs.

A true discussion needs to be had about the role of police officers and what they “own,” as the video references. Surely, they have to maintain authority. But there are no clear boundaries — of course because neither law enforcement or citizens can set protocol or parameters for every situation that involves an officer.

But what about taking every case individually? On its merit?

Here’s the truth: Police officers are scared, (especially nowadays) when they approach a prospective wrong-doer with a possible violation or worse. And with good reason. A hero of mine was killed in a routine traffic stop years ago. There’s no way she could have known what kind of monster she was approaching.

And citizens are scared when they’re pulled over, addressed by, confronted by, or whatever interaction they have with the police. That transcends all racial bounds.

I support, appreciate, and respect the police. But this was a parking ticket, people. Surely, law enforcement had bigger priorities that night — but if not, violations are nothing to go searching for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

*Video showing just part of an aggressive traffic stop goes viral. Then some facts come out.*
44 mins





Police have spoken out about a viral video featuring an aggressive traffic stop with a black man. (Image source: Twitter video screenshot)
29  Follow 

Sarah TaylorStaff Writer
Video of a Friday traffic stop involving a black driver went viral on social media with all of the obligatory outrage to go along with such a clip.

However, police are now saying that the full context of the stop was not caught on video and have released details of the full interaction — details that were not caught on the video, nor were they shared by the driver or the passenger on social media.

*What happened in the video?*
Elizabeth Smith, identified by WWBT-TV as the passenger involved in Friday’s incident in Chesterfield, Virginia, filmed in the encounter. The video was posted Tuesday to the Twitter account of Elkanah Odembo, who has been identified as the driver and Smith’s boyfriend.

The video begins in Odembo’s driveway with an officer attempting to get Odembo out of the car after pulling him over. Smith reported that law enforcement stopped the car for a brake light infraction.



Throughout the video, Odembo is uncooperative and refuses multiple times to get out of the car, saying that he just wants to go inside his house.

As the incident escalates, Odembo gets louder and more verbally combative and repeatedly threatens to sue the officer — who says that he is detaining Odembo at this point.

Throughout the video, Smith can be heard in the background continuously asking the officer why Odembo is being detained. She later can be heard urging Odembo to simply comply with the officer’s demands that he exit the vehicle.

The situation finally erupts, and the officer forcibly pulls Odembo out of the vehicle.

Smith shared the video on Odembo’s Twitter page, with the caption, “A cop follows us into my boyfriends [sic] driveway and claims it is because we have a brake light out.”

“The cop calls backup immediately,” the caption added. “[The cop] proceeds to viciously pull [Odembo] out of the car for absolutely no reason.”

“I was forced to sit in the car until another cop came and detained me,” the caption concluded.



Smith told WWBT that she was afraid for her boyfriend during the stop, which she called “scary and frightening.”

“[The officer is] asking about the brake light, and next thing I know, he has his hand on Elly,” she explained. “After it was continuing to happen, I thought, ‘Okay, something bad is about to happen, and I need to record this.'”

Smith added, “Innocent black people are being targeted and killed every single day. How would you not be scared? We’ve seen so many stories time and time again, how many times does it have to happen?”

*What are police saying now?*
On Wednesday, Chesterfield County Police Col. Jeffrey S. Katz addressed the video and wrote, “Late last night, @conspiracyco tweeted about a traffic stop involving @CCPDVa. As most slept, that post went viral based upon the limited information provided.”

“While an effective tweet, it falls short of telling the entire story,” Katz cautioned. “Facts matter. Sincerely appreciate your empathy.”



The Chesterfield County Police Department released a statement Wednesday about the incident:

The officer attempted to stop a vehicle in the area Hollow Wood Court. The vehicle pulled into a driveway in the 3400 block of Hollow Wood Court. As the officer approached the vehicle, the driver had the car door open to exit the vehicle. The officer asked the driver for his identification. The officer told the driver he had been stopped because a tail light was out on the vehicle, and the officer had received information that the occupants of the vehicle had been gesturing and yelling things at a school bus.

The driver did not have his ID, and the officer began to take his information (name, date of birth, etc.). The driver said he didn’t see a problem and attempted to exit the vehicle, and the officer told him to stay in the vehicle. The driver continued to not cooperate with the officer, so the officer told the driver he was being detained and asked him to step out of the vehicle. The driver then refused to exit the vehicle. The officer repeatedly directed the driver to exit the vehicle and attempted to remove the driver from the vehicle; the driver resisted.

At one point, a passenger in the vehicle exited the car and the officer ordered her back into the vehicle. The driver then exited the vehicle as he was being pulled by the officer; he pushed past the officer and fled around and then into the residence. The officer pursued the driver. The officer caught up to the driver and the two engaged in a physical altercation as the driver resisted being taken into custody. Other officers arrived on scene to help take the driver into custody, and the driver continued to resist, at one point reentering the residence.

The driver was tased and taken into custody. He continued to passively resist as officers escorted him from the house. The officer who conducted the traffic stop received non-life threatening injuries during the altercation and was taken to an area hospital.


' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-In-Content_300x250_102">

The driver, identified as Elkanah A. Odembo Jr., 19,  was arrested and charged with assault on a law enforcement officer, three counts of obstruction of justice with force and defective equipment.

*Anything else?*
According to WWBT, the department says that they are reviewing the officer’s bodycam footage.

WWBT reported having seen the footage as well. According to the outlet, the four-and-a-half-minute video captures the interaction between Odembo and the arresting officer.

What’s not caught in Smith’s original video is Odembo fleeing from police after being pulled out of the car.

“We recognize there are going to be people who are fearful when we stop them,” Katz told WWBT. “I would say the best thing to do is be cooperative — this traffic stop would have and could have gone a very different way.”

He noted that it’s important to understand all of the facts of an incident such as this before formulating opinions that might otherwise be damaging and dangerous.

“My hope is that people will realize strong feelings don’t equate to strong facts,” Katz explained. “It is not a good representation of the entirety of that encounter, and that’s probably the downside of social media.”

According to WWBT, Odembo was released on bond after his arrest and appeared in court on Wednesday.

He is scheduled to make another court appearance in July.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

SAD

May 24, 2018
*Progressives on the Brink*
By Jeffrey Folks
The Trump era has exposed the dark, vindictive, and oppressive side of liberalism, but that side has always existed. "Progressives," as they prefer to be known, have a long history of extremism going back to Woodrow Wilson's Sedition Act of 1918 and FDR's many power-grabbing activities, including the 1937 attempt to pack the Supreme Court. Progressive thinking, because it attempts to impose an extreme vision of society on a public that resists its measures, is by its very nature authoritarian, antidemocratic, and elitist. Liberalism is not the "party of the people," as it has long claimed to be: it is, rather, a despotic philosophy that because of its intention of imposing "advanced" thinking on the masses can govern only through deceit and force.

Because President Trump is reversing many Obama-era initiatives, the left's hostility toward him is unprecedented. Progressives are becoming increasingly rigid in their thinking – and increasingly aggressive toward any who disagree with them. The left's opinion of the president, echoed in every left-leaning corner of the media, is that he is illegitimate; incompetent; racist; sexist; and, in some vague and inchoate sense, "fascist."

Because they view President Trump in these extreme terms, progressives view themselves not as violent extremists, but as "the resistance." But resistance implies that there exists something worthy of resisting. The progressive resistance began just seconds after Trump was declared the victor on election night. The resistance was not engendered by anything Trump had actually done. It was just a refusal to accept any candidate who varied from the left's own line of thinking.

That sort of reaction, reminiscent of what happened with the election of George W. Bush, is a dangerous turn in American politics. It implies that the left refuses to accept any political action that does not accord with their own ideology. The left now demands the right to govern permanently and without opposition, regardless of the outcome of elections. This is evidence that the left today has lost respect for democratic institutions and that, if they were ever to find themselves firmly in control of government, leftists would not willingly relinquish power, even if voted out in a fair election.

The behavior of Obama partisans within the FBI and Justice Department, and of the Mueller probe that grew out of it, is precisely what one might expect of a radicalized opposition. It appears that under President Obama, high officials undertook to spy on the Trump campaign with the intent to throw the election to Hillary Clinton. In other words, the left sought to ensure that it retained control regardless of the will of the people. When Clinton lost, it appears that the left sought, through the unwarranted appointment of a special prosecutor, to discover grounds for impeachment. That probe is still underway, and it has employed unprecedented means such as the seizure of communication records between the president and his personal attorney. If it is willing to raid the office and home of one's personal attorney, place spies within an opponent's campaign, and file false documents in support of a FISA request, as alleged, how far is the left willing to go to retain power? It is not a large step from these actions to other, more forceful sorts of intimidation and outright election-rigging.

President Trump has responded to these attacks with admirable restraint. Wisely, he has refrained from firing Mueller or Rosenstein, despite apparent cause, even as he has seen one individual after another "retire" from FBI and Justice just as incriminating evidence was about to be revealed. Now the most serious revelations are about to come out.

As Gregg Jarrett reports, there is "strong circumstantial evidence" to suspect that high officials colluded to undermine the Trump campaign and the presidency, and that they employed criminal means to do so. If true, this amounts to nothing less than "an insidious plot unprecedented in American history" – one that would, if successful, have destroyed American democracy and replaced it with what would amount to the beginnings of a permanent leftist dictatorship.

No American, regardless of party preference, should fail to see the seriousness of these events. The Watergate break-in and the cover-up that followed made for a serious crime, but it was nothing compared to what is now alleged on the part of members of the Obama administration or on the part of Obama himself. Disclosures are at last moving forward, with House committees pressing for FBI and Justice documents and Sen. Grassley, chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee, requesting communications among Bruce Ohr, Christopher Steele, and others relating to the anti-Trump dossier.

If it is true that President Obama ordered Attorney General Lynch and Director Comey to avoid bringing charges against candidate Clinton and to spy on the Trump campaign with the intention of throwing the election to Clinton, and if high officials at the FBI knowingly requested a FISA warrant on the basis of evidence known to be false, these actions will represent the most serious political crimes in the history of the country.

The present-day atmosphere of political division does not excuse criminal behavior on the part of members of either party. Yet the Democratic Party has been radicalized to the extent that illegal behavior now seems to be an everyday reality. Hopefully, leaders within that party will realize the dangerous ground they are on and pull back before further crimes take place. If not, America will suffer even more division – in effect, a political civil war – with great damage to our republic.

As the extent of criminal activities of progressives within the FBI and Justice Department becomes known, the American people must understand the seriousness of what has taken place. It's possible that the result will be a massive "red wave" in the fall elections with the Democratic Party marginalized for years to come, or until it returns to civil political discourse. That would be a positive outcome and a just one, considering the seriousness of the alleged crimes.

It's also possible, and more likely, that progressives will dismiss the seriousness of whatever crimes have been committed and engage in even more desperate measures. If that happens, only the political will of the American people will stand in their way.


The Trump era has exposed the dark, vindictive, and oppressive side of liberalism, but that side has always existed. "Progressives," as they prefer to be known, have a long history of extremism going back to Woodrow Wilson's Sedition Act of 1918 and FDR's many power-grabbing activities, including the 1937 attempt to pack the Supreme Court. Progressive thinking, because it attempts to impose an extreme vision of society on a public that resists its measures, is by its very nature authoritarian, antidemocratic, and elitist. Liberalism is not the "party of the people," as it has long claimed to be: it is, rather, a despotic philosophy that because of its intention of imposing "advanced" thinking on the masses can govern only through deceit and force.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

BREAKING: 8 Women Accuse Morgan Freeman Of Sexual Misconduct
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31045/breaking-8-women-accuse-morgan-freeman-sexual-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiGyID3_p7bAhXSulMKHfuYD84QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw2ZEb6eOCH0_LoLa-E94Ydd


----------



## Booter (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING: 8 Women Accuse Morgan Freeman Of Sexual Misconduct
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31045/breaking-8-women-accuse-morgan-freeman-sexual-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiGyID3_p7bAhXSulMKHfuYD84QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw2ZEb6eOCH0_LoLa-E94Ydd


Perhaps we should start calling him "Red"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SAD
> 
> May 24, 2018
> *Progressives on the Brink*
> ...


The Genovese article I post gives some historical context to the libsters.


----------



## Booter (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SAD
> 
> May 24, 2018
> *Progressives on the Brink*
> ...


HAPPY


----------



## espola (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING: 8 Women Accuse Morgan Freeman Of Sexual Misconduct
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31045/breaking-8-women-accuse-morgan-freeman-sexual-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=0ahUKEwiGyID3_p7bAhXSulMKHfuYD84QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw2ZEb6eOCH0_LoLa-E94Ydd


Since he is 80 already, there is still hope for me.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SAD
> 
> May 24, 2018
> *Progressives on the Brink*
> ...


You probably should have waited to post this until after the Gang of 8 meeting, sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

espola said:


> You probably should have waited to post this until after the Gang of 8 meeting, sucker.


It won't matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Since he is 80 already, there is still hope for me.


You better hit your knees old fella.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

I know this holiday weekend is a tough one for all you anti-American libs, you know, with all patriotism and flag waving, but try to muster up the courage to think about the reason you are able to act like such pussies.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this holiday weekend is a tough one for all you anti-American libs, you know, with all patriotism and flag waving, but try to muster up the courage to think about the reason you are able to act like such pussies.
> View attachment 2646


Be thankful those vets have been there to protect your freedom to be a troll and general lowlife.  You wouldn't last long if they weren't...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Be thankful those vets have been there to protect your freedom to be a troll and general lowlife.  You wouldn't last long if they weren't...


It iz nice to see you know what you are.
That is the first step to recovery.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

'Screwed Up' 
*Prosecutors May Have Leaked Info In House Hacking Case To Democrats, Who Gave It To Imran Awan's Attorney *
Investigative Group | Luke Rosiak


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

WATCH: Hamas Militants Instantly Regret Crossing This Israeli Fence
Video | Justin Caruso
 Video

This is crazy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

*I would tend to agree*







*JAMES CAAN: We're in Strange Place Where Men Can't Hit on Women...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It iz nice to see you know what you are.
> That is the first step to recovery.


Looking down on you is easy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looking down on you is easy.


I have noticed that in your people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

This should help ESPN recover their lost conservative viewers,
Olbermann Signs New ESPN Deal...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/2018/05/25/keith-olbermann-back-sportscenter-expanded-espn-role/644277002/


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looking down on you is easy.


How do you see anything with your head so far up your ass?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How do you see anything with your head so far up your ass?


Practice Lion, practice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Proposition 72: Yes. Installing systems to capture rainwater for lawn irrigation is a good thing. But today homeowners can be dinged on their property taxes for adding this improvement. This gives rainwater-capture systems the same tax exemptions as solar panels, fire sprinklers, disabled access, etc. Because it removes a tax penalty, it requires voter approval. It should be automatic.

Read more here: http://www.modbee.com/opinion/editorials/article211832624.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How do you see anything with your head so far up your ass?


Oh Dippy...


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Goodbye, Netflix
> MAY 22, 2018
> Netflix can continue expanding its role as a propaganda arm for radical leftists if they please.  But they’ll be doing it without my money moving forw...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/goodbye_netflix.html



*Ditto here....and four of my family members/relatives have done the same.*
*Not to mention the comments I've received from many others who've *
*stated Netflix has been cancelled.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ditto here....and four of my family members/relatives have done the same.*
> *Not to mention the comments I've received from many others who've *
> *stated Netflix has been cancelled.....*


These businesses just don't care about their businesses.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You get the same feed as the the white supremacist crowd . . . and you claim to be Hawaiian, local haole or just a military transplant, eh bruddah?


*How's it feel to be a Ballsack.....Bob's Old Ballsack....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

*Previously Deported MS-13 Gang Member Who Entered U.S. as ‘Unaccompanied Minor’ Accused of Murder*
3,504


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Previously Deported MS-13 Gang Member Who Entered U.S. as ‘Unaccompanied Minor’ Accused of Murder*
> 3,504


*That's the  of modus operandi of all the " Adult " male Islamic Immigrants in Europe AND America....*


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

You know who scares me more then this dumb MS-13 punk Joe is cowering in fear from...  Scott Pruitt.  Looking down the road you have to wonder how many American's he'll end up killing with his attack on the nations regulations protecting the air and water?  What a sleaze ball.



> *Emails show cooperation among EPA, climate-change deniers*
> https://apnews.com/64cd37b0503440c0b92e6ca075f87dd4/Emails-show-cooperation-among-EPA,-climate-change-deniers
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Newly released emails show senior Environmental Protection Agency officials working closely with a conservative group that dismisses climate change to rally like-minded people for public hearings on science and global warming, counter negative news coverage and tout Administrator Scott Pruitt’s stewardship of the agency.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's the  of modus operandi of all the " Adult " male Islamic Immigrants in Europe AND America....*


Why not, it works.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know who scares me more then this dumb MS-13 punk Joe is cowering in fear from...  Scott Pruitt.  Looking down the road you have to wonder how many American's he'll end up killing with his attack on the nations regulations protecting the air and water?  What a sleaze ball.


Mr Pruitt is just Making America Great Again after Obama fucked it up.
How is he going to kill people again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looking down on you is easy.


We know who you look up to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How do you see anything with your head so far up your ass?


It's a part of the IPD diagnosis.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These businesses just don't care about their businesses.


Plenty of other options.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know who scares me more then this dumb MS-13 punk Joe is cowering in fear from...  Scott Pruitt.  Looking down the road you have to wonder how many American's he'll end up killing with his attack on the nations regulations protecting the air and water?  What a sleaze ball.


It's a good thing we have fossil fuels to help us clean up our air and water.  But you're not going to do anything about Madame Pele's fury.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

You libs turn the soap operas off and find one of these to watch.

Ten Patriotic War Films To Binge Watch This Memorial Day Weekend
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31114/ten-patriotic-war-films-binge-watch-memorial-day-jacob-airey?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjAic64mqPbAhVqw1kKHa3vBSkQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0uDrEsXlS-9jvhXlCxsykU&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Democrats Undermining Black Civil Rights Heroes' Legacy
LLOYD MARCUS
Democrats have abandoned the mission of my dad's generation of black civil rights pioneers for an America of brotherhood and equal rights for all.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/democrats_undermining_black_civil_rights_heroes_legacy.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

*Feds lost track of nearly 1,500 illegal immigrant children placed with “sponsors”*
Allahpundit May 25, 2018 6:41 PM





Vanished


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Celebrate John Wayne's Birthday With The Greatest Photos Of Him On The Internet 
Entertainment | Jena Greene



 Slideshow
He was an icon


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Go Woke, Go Broke: ‘Solo’ Crash Lands at Box Office


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Feds lost track of nearly 1,500 illegal immigrant children placed with “sponsors”*
> Allahpundit May 25, 2018 6:41 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Funny that you would bring evidence of more Trump administration incompetence to light in here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrats Undermining Black Civil Rights Heroes' Legacy
> LLOYD MARCUS
> Democrats have abandoned the mission of my dad's generation of black civil rights pioneers for an America of brotherhood and equal rights for all.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/democrats_undermining_black_civil_rights_heroes_legacy.html


It is extremely disrespectful to my dad and other black civil rights pioneers for Democrats to promote the lie that their hard work, suffering, and sacrifices produced little change in race relations and opportunities for blacks in America.





Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/democrats_undermining_black_civil_rights_heroes_legacy.html#ixzz5GcllmsZv 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny that you would bring evidence of more Trump administration incompetence to light in here.


Once again your IPD leading you to the wrong conclusions when you could have just read the article.  But that's just the way your father, Espola, raised you.

_*Two years ago *the subcommittee released a report detailing how *health and human services officials placed eight children with human traffickers* who forced the minors to work on an egg farm in Marion, Ohio. The report found that department officials had failed to establish procedures to protect the unaccompanied minors, such as conducting sufficient background checks on potential sponsors and following up with sponsors. As a result, the children were turned over to the people who contracted them out to the egg farm._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny that you would bring evidence of more Trump administration incompetence to light in here.


I guess I am just not as partisan as you people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess I am just not as partisan as you people.


See, the thing about that is that what mostly goes on in here is either someone posting about stupid shit or reacting to someone else post about someone doing stupid shit.  There is the right in your face, vetted, proven stupid shit, then there is the stupid shit that has no basis in fact but is reported here like it's gospel, of which is you and yours most traveled path.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, the thing about that is that what mostly goes on in here is either someone posting about stupid shit or reacting to someone else post about someone doing stupid shit.  There is the right in your face, vetted, proven stupid shit, then there is the stupid shit that has no basis in fact but is reported here like it's gospel, of which is you and yours most traveled path.


Stupid shit.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's a good thing we have fossil fuels to help us clean up our air and water.  But you're not going to do anything about Madame Pele's fury.


Well we use fossil fuels... although in France I think they use primarily nuclear created energy.  In Germany sounds like they are going to be using Russian gas. 

What's striking to me however, is when you go to countries like China that are building infrastructure from the ground up... who can and do use fossil fuels, nuclear energy and imported Russian gas (and also have the benefit of being able to look and learn from the first world economies), their focusing on is the creation of renewable energy. 
Why do you think that might be Bruddah?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

Too funny

Man, 65, arrested for slapping waitress' butt while his wife was in the bathroom.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well we use fossil fuels... although in France I think they use primarily nuclear created energy.  In Germany sounds like they are going to be using Russian gas.
> 
> What's striking to me however, is when you go to countries like China that are building infrastructure from the ground up... who can and do use fossil fuels, nuclear energy and imported Russian gas (and also have the benefit of being able to look and learn from the first world economies), their focusing on is the creation of renewable energy.
> Why do you think that might be Bruddah?


Because they have access to fossil fuels that allow them to build the infrastructure required to build and maintain the aforementioned energy sources that only create energy on sunny and windy days.  Duh!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because they have access to fossil fuels that allow them to build the infrastructure required to build and maintain the aforementioned energy sources that only create energy on sunny and windy days.  Duh!!


For now, the future will be a lot different and they know it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For now, the future will be a lot different and they know it.


Hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

Report: Top Iranian Official, John Kerry Meeting Partner, Caught Chanting, ‘Death To America’
14 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/05/27/iran-deal-architect-chants-death-to-america-john-kerry/&ved=0ahUKEwjH0bDkw6bbAhWowFkKHfT2ABUQqUMIKzAA&usg=AOvVaw3zGYXiMwbFquqWEPCGlOA1&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

REPORT: British Activist Arrested For Reporting On Islamic Child Sex Crimes, Protests Erupt
Robinson, the former head of the English Defense League and a longtime activist against Islam and Islamic migration, was arrested after he was filming men accused of being part of a gang that groomed children. Britain has been rocked by a series of child sex scandals perpetuated by gangs of predominantly Muslim men.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31130/watch-protests-erupt-after-activist-jailed-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi4gefkxKbbAhWPxFkKHeTmCmIQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw1C7A1kmHOL7WNfcLzYb_Te


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hilarious.


I'm glad you find the future funny, you need something to pick you up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm glad you find the future funny, you need something to pick you up.


Why should your future be any less funny than it's been?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why should your future be any less funny than it's been?


You try so hard, yet come up short constantly . . . maybe you should go look in the mirror.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard, yet come up short constantly . . . maybe you should go look in the mirror.


Hilarious


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Hot Air

Le Spiderman? Hero saves toddler hanging from Paris balcony
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/28/le-spiderman-hero-saves-toddler-hanging-paris-balcony/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwimw53GhqnbAhWPmlkKHVjOD6UQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw1DR-fAI71q5WQP31WJXSs-&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

If you can't do the time don't do the crime.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hot Air
> 
> Le Spiderman? Hero saves toddler hanging from Paris balcony
> View attachment 2657
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/28/le-spiderman-hero-saves-toddler-hanging-paris-balcony/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwimw53GhqnbAhWPmlkKHVjOD6UQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw1DR-fAI71q5WQP31WJXSs-&ampcf=1


I keep seeing this on the news and keep asking the same question,  what about the guy on the adjoining balcony?


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny that you would bring evidence of more Trump administration incompetence to light in here.



*You should shine the light on the Hillary Rodham Clinton camp.......*
*The filth is about to be exposed in a way that will SHOCK America !*


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard, yet come up short constantly . . . maybe you should go look in the mirror.



*Take your own advice and search for the TRUTH.*
*Maybe you'll wake up.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I keep seeing this on the news and keep asking the same question,  what about the guy on the adjoining balcony?


Good question, maybe an optical illusion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You should shine the light on the Hillary Rodham Clinton camp.......*
> *The filth is about to be exposed in a way that will SHOCK America !*


How many times have you said shit like that over the years and, still waiting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good question, maybe an optical illusion.


If you watch the video the guy has a good hold, then spiderman pulls the kid up and away . . . I'll call it a team effort.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

How to Fail Today's Starbucks Racial Sensitivity Training
COLIN FLAHERTY
Just mention the greatest lie of our generation: the hoax of black victimization.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/how_to_fail_todays_starbucks_racial_sensitivity_training.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

The Big Abortion Lie
TOM TRINKO
America fought a war to establish that all blacks are persons. It's time to fight a political war to end the execution of the defenseless unborn. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/the_big_abortion_lie.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

The first hot weekend brings violent mobs to Chicago streets as media turn a blind eye
MAY 29, 2018
Mobs of violent young people taking over upscale neighborhoods and wreaking havoc, looting, mugging and attacking innocent people just for the fun of ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/the_first_hot_weekend_brings_violent_mobs_to_chicago_streets_as_media_turn_a_blind_eye.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The first hot weekend brings violent mobs to Chicago streets as media turn a blind eye
> MAY 29, 2018
> Mobs of violent young people taking over upscale neighborhoods and wreaking havoc, looting, mugging and attacking innocent people just for the fun of ...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/the_first_hot_weekend_brings_violent_mobs_to_chicago_streets_as_media_turn_a_blind_eye.html


So . . . American stinker is admitting that it isn't actually apart of the 'media'?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So . . . American stinker is admitting that it isn't actually apart of the 'media'?


Yes, not Fake Media.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, not Fake Media.


Just fake, got it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

YIKES,





ABC CANCELS 'ROSEANNE'


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> YIKES,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She found out it's hard to be so Trumpy . . . maybe she can get a slot on Fox or NRA TV?


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> YIKES,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Consequences” I think has been the usual gang of idiots’ oft quoted retort in this forum.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many times have you said shit like that over the years and, still waiting.


*People are being indicted and charged as we post, MSM will NOT report it !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She found out it's hard to be so Trumpy . . . maybe she can get a slot on Fox or NRA TV?


She must be a democrat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *People are being indicted and charged as we post, MSM will NOT report it !*


Yeah, Trump associates.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She must be a democrat.


 . . . and that excuses something happening now?


----------



## espola (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She must be a democrat.


Byrd recognized his errors, renounced racism, and apologized for his past behavior.  Maybe you should try that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Byrd recognized his errors, renounced racism, and apologized for his past behavior.  Maybe you should try that.


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that excuses something happening now?


Not in the least, she really stepped in it. Not surprising to me, especially with her National Anthem performance years ago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not in the least, she really stepped in it. Not surprising to me, especially with her National Anthem performance years ago.


Tell your buddy nono.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, Trump associates.


*Ignorance is painful.....*

*You have two choices :*

*Take pain Meds.*
*Take the TRUTH.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell your buddy nono.


The only thing I can think of is she must have been drunk.
Pretty hard core.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Time to Q the crying baby


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell your buddy nono.


If she knew Jarrett was black then she deserves what she is getting, maybe she didn't know she was black, as I did not.
I am sure we will hear more about this in the next few days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Time to Q the crying baby


Where is Wez when you need her?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If she knew Jarrett was black then she deserves what she is getting, maybe she didn't know she was black, as I did not.
> I am sure we will hear more about this in the next few days.


Pleading ignorance eh? Good luck with that Simon.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell your buddy nono.


*Tell me yourself .....Rodent.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

I have an honest question.
Why is it racist to compare someone to an ape in a satirical manner?


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have an honest question.
> Why is it racist to compare someone to an ape in a satirical manner?


*Remember Ricky, a person is only offended if they buy what the offender is selling.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pleading ignorance eh? Good luck with that Simon.


No, just trying to figure it out.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have an honest question.
> Why is it racist to compare someone to an ape in a satirical manner?


History.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> History.


Why is it racist to compare someone to an ape in a satirical manner?


----------



## espola (May 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why is it racist to compare someone to an ape in a satirical manner?


Your ignorance has been noted here before.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Your ignorance has been noted here before.


Thats not an answer.
Its a weasel sound.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Remember Ricky, a person is only offended if they buy what the offender is selling.*


There is some real merit to these words.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is some real merit to these words.


Nonsense.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> History.


*You don't know your history....*


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have an honest question.
> Why is it racist to compare someone to an ape in a satirical manner?


Can you point me to a meme or any sort of mainstream reference comparing a "white person" or a "latino" to primates?  I can't think of a single one.

It just seems undeniable the ape slur is specific to blacks, and I would propose hearkens back to the dark days when blacks were enslaved, and under the law treated as sub human.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Can you point me to a meme or any sort of mainstream reference comparing a "white person" or a "latino" to primates?  I can't think of a single one.
> 
> It just seems undeniable the ape slur is specific to blacks, and it hearkens back to the dark days when blacks were enslaved because under the law they were sub human.  And like apes- were looked at by the law as chattel not human beings.


The plumber is just playing innocent, while he has the means to answer his question is at the ends of his fingertips.


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> The plumber is just playing innocent, while he has the means to answer his question is at the ends of his fingertips.


I know... but I just wanted to take it one step further and rub his face in a little.  I'm sure he'll stick with the he-haw act, but let no one say I didn't try.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> *Can you point me to a meme or any sort of mainstream reference comparing a "white person" or a "latino" to primates?  I can't think of a single one.*
> 
> It just seems undeniable the ape slur is specific to blacks, and it hearkens back to the dark days when blacks were enslaved because under the law they were sub human.  And like apes- were looked at by the law as chattel not human beings.


*Would you like me to post the recent ones about TRUMP or should I go *
*back and get ones on Bush, how far back would you like me to go Mr Turd......*

*Would you like me to post some data from Mexico where they STILL do it Too !*

*Just remember, if you DO NOT understand what Rosanne posted you have no *
*business addressing the issue.....You have to USE YOUR BRAIN !*


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> The plumber is just playing innocent, while he has the means to answer his question is at the ends of his fingertips.


*I see you are playing " JAP " because your standing in SHIT !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Can you point me to a meme or any sort of mainstream reference comparing a "white person" or a "latino" to primates?  I can't think of a single one.
> 
> It just seems undeniable the ape slur is specific to blacks, and I would propose hearkens back to the dark days when blacks were enslaved, and under the law treated as sub human.


oh please!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Your ignorance has been noted here before.


Oh tenacious.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> History.


TD!!!???
Paying attention are ya?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

You people are hyper sensitive


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 29, 2018)

Here's Billy.....


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

*ABC will regret what they did......*
*As will every Liberal.....Just shows how STUPID Liberals are !*

*Anyone with half a brain knows what the implied premise was*
*of the original " Planet of The Apes " !*

*Anyone paying attention KNOWS what the Muslim brotherhood *
*stands for....*

*Furthermore ..Islam/Muslims ARE NOT a RACE !*

*And in closing .....Valerie Jarrett has a DEEP history steeped in*
*COMMUNISM !!!!!!*

*Every answer a Stupid Liberal needs to understand Rosanne's Tweet*
*is in the above statements.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Can you point me to a meme or any sort of mainstream reference comparing a "white person" or a "latino" to primates?  I can't think of a single one.
> 
> It just seems undeniable the ape slur is specific to blacks, and I would propose hearkens back to the dark days when blacks were enslaved, and under the law treated as sub human.


Thats a pretty racist thing to say.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats a pretty racist thing to say.
> View attachment 2668


Everyone know it iz a 1 way street, everyone.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats a pretty racist thing to say.
> View attachment 2668


This one is the best.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> oh please!


VJ does show a resemblance to Dr. Zira.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people are hyper sensitive


I dont think thats it.
I think its deeper than that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think thats it.
> I think its deeper than that.


I don't think it iz very deep at all, very shallow and transparent, almost fake.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> VJ does show a resemblance to Dr. Zira.


Who's VJ?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who's VJ?


Valerie Jarrett.
Its plain as day, just like the one I posted of trump and the orangutan.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think it iz very deep at all, very shallow and transparent, almost fake.


Whatever it is, I dont want to catch it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)




----------



## espola (May 30, 2018)

[QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 200219, member: 3256"[/QUOTE]

I see you are still trying to justify your ignorant racism.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2018)

*Charlie Kirk*‏Verified account @charliekirk11


Wait, Bill Maher makes comparisons to Trump being a gorilla all the time? They get classified as "jokes" by the media and he is of course allowed to keep his show and not have his life ruined The difference? Bill Maher is a liberal, Roseanne is a free-thinking Trump supporter

2:11 PM - 29 May 2018


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2018)

[QUOTE="espola, post: 200228, member: #3 I see you are still trying to justify your ignorant racism.[/QUOTE]
I see you're still trying to justify your ignorance...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

WOW! You guys are really digging hard to convince us other 3 posters! You think it will do any good? None of you has made a halfway decent argument yet, keep digging, I'll get some more coffee and later some popcorn!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


 hilarious


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2018)

More to ponder...


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats a pretty racist thing to say.
> View attachment 2668


Alright, I'll admit I've seen the Trump/Orangutan thing before.  And I might have laughed.  But your point is fair, and I will try and do better. 
Although if I were to play devil's advocate however...  His skin is orange by choice, so is it still racist comparing him to an orange colored ape?  We wasn't born orange after all... it's a choice he made.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> More to ponder...







https://mic.com/articles/52619/thomas-sowell-reveals-a-glaring-inconsistency-in-right-wing-thinking-in-latest-op-ed#.6UAAtDzL5


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh tenacious.....


Where did you guys find half these pics?  Certainly most of these are new to me.  
Old racist tropes about blacks being ape like and not up to voting however are not.  And I guess that's really the point I was driving at...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Where did you guys find half these pics?  Certainly most of these are new to me.
> Old racist tropes about blacks being ape like and not up to voting however are not.  And I guess that's really the point I was driving at...


I guess you must have been living in a cave. Caricatures of Bush as a monkey would be in the newspaper all the time. That's the point.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://mic.com/articles/52619/thomas-sowell-reveals-a-glaring-inconsistency-in-right-wing-thinking-in-latest-op-ed#.6UAAtDzL5


You didn't even watch/listen to what the man had to say....
I'm not surprised...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess you must have been living in a cave. Caricatures of Bush as a monkey would be in the newspaper all the time. That's the point.


The one of Abe Lincoln was from around 1864....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Where did you guys find half these pics?  Certainly most of these are new to me.
> Old racist tropes about blacks being ape like and not up to voting however are not.  And I guess that's really the point I was driving at...


Doing something against someone to just be mean is just being mean.
Doing something against someone because of their racial profile is being a racist.

The "ape" comparison comes from the time of the United States original sin. It was a way to dehumanize those who were thrown into slavery, a way to help Christians accept slavery and the plight of those forced into it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You didn't even watch/listen to what the man had to say....
> I'm not surprised...


 . . . and you come to that conclusion how? . . . oh yeah, you just made that up to help yourself rationalize your own naive ignorance, hilarious! You guys rely on your own self-perpetrated information to support the bubble.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> VJ does show a resemblance to Dr. Zira.


*What's missed by the Democrats is the character Dr Zira broke with the " Structure " of Communism and*
*embraced " Freedom " !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Where did you guys find half these pics?  Certainly most of these are new to me.
> Old racist tropes about blacks being ape like and not up to voting however are not.  And I guess that's really the point I was driving at...


You have only to open your eyes to see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You didn't even watch/listen to what the man had to say....
> I'm not surprised...


OBVI


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Where did you guys find half these pics?  Certainly most of these are new to me.
> Old racist tropes about blacks being ape like and not up to voting however are not.  And I guess that's really the point I was driving at...


*You're either..*

*A. A LIAR.*

*B. Have had your head up yur ASS for quite awhile.*

*C. Both of the above.*

*I'm going with A. *
*Although C could very well apply.*


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess you must have been living in a cave. Caricatures of Bush as a monkey would be in the newspaper all the time. That's the point.


Let's just say you're right... what is the outcome you are hoping for I wonder.  For me to tell you that it's now okay for you to compare blacks to being apes?  To hear that whites suffer from racism just as much as blacks?  Oy 'vey

For me, I'm fine avoiding comparing blacks to apes.  I'm fine not making monkey jokes about Trump.  There just aren't enough hours in the day to worry about the small stuff that only takes me an instant of effort.  Plus by just taking a moment to try and not be a duche bag, I can still look at myself in the mirror every morning- and see me smiling back at myself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Alright, I'll admit I've seen the Trump/Orangutan thing before.  And I might have laughed.  But your point is fair, and I will try and do better.
> Although if I were to play devil's advocate however...  His skin is orange by choice, so is it still racist comparing him to an orange colored ape?  We wasn't born orange after all... it's a choice he made.


It’s not racist to compare Trump to an orangutan. I happen to think he does look just like the one I posted.

It’s racist to believe only black people can be associated with ape pictures.
You people are unbelievable.


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It’s not racist to compare Trump to an orangutan. I happen to think he does look just like the one I posted.
> 
> It’s racist to believe only black people can be associated with ape pictures.
> You people are unbelievable.


Rick, you don't need my permission to call black people apes or whatever it is you're wanting to convince us all "political correctness" is preventing you from doing in this case.  I'm certainly not waiting on living my life for you to tell me I'm a good person.  

Just to expect me to play along with the BS.  With me being a renaissance man and all...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What's missed by the Democrats is the character Dr Zira broke with the " Structure " of Communism and*
> *embraced " Freedom " !*


She also broke the barriers of inter species relationships when she kissed that damned dirty human.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Rick, you don't need my permission to call black people apes or whatever it is you're wanting to convince us all "political correctness" is preventing you from doing in this case.  I'm certainly not waiting on living my life for you to tell me I'm a good person.
> 
> Just to expect me to play along with the BS.  With me being a renaissance man and all...


You said it.
I’m just the piano player.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Let's just say you're right... what is the outcome you are hoping for I wonder.  For me to tell you that it's now okay for you to compare blacks to being apes?  To hear that whites suffer from racism just as much as blacks?  Oy 'vey
> 
> For me, I'm fine avoiding comparing blacks to apes.  I'm fine not making monkey jokes about Trump.  There just aren't enough hours in the day to worry about the small stuff that only takes me an instant of effort.  Plus by just taking a moment to try and not be a duche bag, I can still look at myself in the mirror every morning- and see me smiling back at myself.



*The above admission of a known LIAR.*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She also broke the barriers of inter species relationships when she kissed that damned dirty human.


*Kirk did too....*

*Not that it's any big deal.*

*Women are Women ...I love them All...well except for Cankles and Pelosi. I'm Tolerant....*


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You said it.
> I’m just the piano player.


One has to wonder how good of a piano player you are, if you don't know the tune "if you want to work for Disney (ABC), then you can't be comparing black people to apes on Twitter."  Or even the old classic "posting pics of GW as a monkey don't change that."


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Let's just say you're right... what is the outcome you are hoping for I wonder.  For me to tell you that it's now okay for you to compare blacks to being apes?  To hear that whites suffer from racism just as much as blacks?  Oy 'vey
> 
> For me, I'm fine avoiding comparing blacks to apes.  I'm fine not making monkey jokes about Trump.  There just aren't enough hours in the day to worry about the small stuff that only takes me an instant of effort.  Plus by just taking a moment to try and not be a duche bag, I can still look at myself in the mirror every morning- and see me smiling back at myself.


Now that you'r done trying to play connect the invisible dots please show me the post that I say it's OK to to compare anyone to a monkey? Kinda funny how you go there so easily. 

I also recall you being up in arms about all the people who were losing their jobs because of Kevin Spacey being fired. Have you already posted about how sad it is that people are losing their jobs because of what Roseanne posted? I'm not gonna go read this thread to see if you have so I'll just take your word for it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you come to that conclusion how? . . . oh yeah, you just made that up to help yourself rationalize your own naive ignorance, hilarious! You guys rely on your own self-perpetrated information to support the bubble.


Back to the ignorant union duck shit...?
When can we look forward to another well reasoned, reply from you?


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> One has to wonder how good of a piano player you are, if you don't know the tune "if you want to work for Disney (ABC), then you can't be comparing black people to apes on Twitter."  Or even the old classic "posting pics of GW as a monkey don't change that."



*Hey Idiot.....Where did she COMPARE a Human to Apes in her Post....*

*Please explain that one.....Do you get Bizzaro News or something...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> One has to wonder how good of a piano player you are, if you don't know the tune "if you want to work for Disney (ABC), then you can't be comparing black people to apes on Twitter."  Or even the old classic "posting pics of GW as a monkey don't change that."


I have no problem with ABC firing her.
Its their business, and the press from this is very bad. They have a business to run, and this shit just makes the weeds grow.
My opinion is literally dust in the wind.
I never watch ABC anyways.
If their viewers want her fired, she's fired. Simple.

PS. I cant play the piano, but I can carry a tune with my guitar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> One has to wonder how good of a piano player you are, if you don't know the tune "if you want to work for Disney (ABC), then you can't be comparing black people to apes on Twitter."  Or even the old classic "posting pics of GW as a monkey don't change that."


I dont think Roseanne is a bad person for her statement, and I dont think you are either.
I dont know either one of you well enough to make that call.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think Roseanne is a bad person for her statement, and I dont think you are either.
> I dont know either one of you well enough to make that call.


She's not all bad, she just thought her new audience would find it funny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> One has to wonder how good of a piano player you are, if you don't know the tune "if you want to work for Disney (ABC), then you can't be comparing black people to apes on Twitter."  Or even the old classic "posting pics of GW as a monkey don't change that."


Shocking


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Let's just say you're right... what is the outcome you are hoping for I wonder.  For me to tell you that it's now okay for you to compare blacks to being apes?  To hear that whites suffer from racism just as much as blacks?  Oy 'vey
> 
> For me, I'm fine avoiding comparing blacks to apes.  I'm fine not making monkey jokes about Trump.  There just aren't enough hours in the day to worry about the small stuff that only takes me an instant of effort.  Plus by just taking a moment to try and not be a duche bag, I can still look at myself in the mirror every morning- and see me smiling back at myself.


Thatʻs good therapy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Now that you'r done trying to play connect the invisible dots please show me the post that I say it's OK to to compare anyone to a monkey? Kinda funny how you go there so easily.
> 
> I also recall you being up in arms about all the people who were losing their jobs because of Kevin Spacey being fired. Have you already posted about how sad it is that people are losing their jobs because of what Roseanne posted? I'm not gonna go read this thread to see if you have so I'll just take your word for it.


Thereʻs a bunch of white monkeys at the rock climbing gym.


----------



## espola (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have no problem with ABC firing her.
> Its their business, and the press from this is very bad. They have a business to run, and this shit just makes the weeds grow.
> My opinion is literally dust in the wind.
> I never watch ABC anyways.
> ...


What do you mean by "the press from this is very bad"?


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have no problem with ABC firing her.
> Its their business, and the press from this is very bad. They have a business to run, and this shit just makes the weeds grow.
> My opinion is literally dust in the wind.
> I never watch ABC anyways.
> ...


The tribe has spoken... and she's gone.  Ever notice when how quick and effective Hollywood is at getting this type of shit sorted?  Folks can disagree or not like the Liberal Hollywood values and rules, but you break 'em and boy they don't play.

I'm surprise all you Steve Bannon conservative type's aren't marveling at the efficiency.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The tribe has spoken... and she's gone.  Ever notice when how quick and effective Hollywood is at getting this type of shit sorted?  Folks can disagree or not like the Liberal Hollywood values and rules, but you break 'em and boy they don't play.
> 
> I'm surprise all you Steve Bannon conservative type's aren't marveling at the efficiency.


*Yep....Good old Harvey Weinstein ....Raped, Groped, Fondled and Flashed for 30 + years.....*
*Yeah... they're efficient...*
*How about Roman Polanski.....They even GAVE him an award for Raping underage girls...*

*You are a Sick, Disgusting Turd...Mr Turd....*


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Now that you'r done trying to play connect the invisible dots please show me the post that I say it's OK to to compare anyone to a monkey? Kinda funny how you go there so easily.
> 
> I also recall you being up in arms about all the people who were losing their jobs because of Kevin Spacey being fired. Have you already posted about how sad it is that people are losing their jobs because of what Roseanne posted? I'm not gonna go read this thread to see if you have so I'll just take your word for it.


Umm... think if you go back my point about Kevin was his team dropped him, he got edited out of his latest movie and thrown out of the Academy- so I wasn't sure what else there was "Hollywood" could do to him.

Now to go back to my point here in this tread, you're obviously worked up about this issue but again I still haven't said why.  At this point all you really seem to be saying is it's not fair there were consequences to her getting high and comparing a respected black woman to an ape on Twitter.  How would you have liked to see Disney resolve this issue?  Can you articulate it out?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The tribe has spoken... and she's gone.  Ever notice when how quick and effective Hollywood is at getting this type of shit sorted?  Folks can disagree or not like the Liberal Hollywood values and rules, but you break 'em and boy they don't play.
> 
> I'm surprise all you Steve Bannon conservative type's aren't marveling at the efficiency.


Free markets baby.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... think if you go back my point about Kevin was his team dropped him, he got edited out of his latest movie and thrown out of the Academy- so I wasn't sure what else there was "Hollywood" could do to him.
> 
> Now to go back to my point here in this tread, you're obviously worked up about this issue but again I still haven't said why.  At this point all you really seem to be saying is it's not fair there were consequences to her getting high and comparing a respected black woman to an ape on Twitter.  How would you have liked to see Disney resolve this issue?  Can you articulate it out?


*Apologize to Rosanne...*
*Reinstate her show.....*
*Tell CNN to go to Hell....*
*And last but not least.....Fire Channing Dungey The BLACK Woman *
*who does NOT know the Premise of the MOVIE Rosanne used !!!!*

*This PC Shit has gone just WAY too far...!*

*And just for the record ...Rosanne's Show Sucks.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

*Lying Bigot Joy Reid Hosts NBC Townhall — on Bigotry*


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Idiot.....Where did she COMPARE a Human to Apes in her Post....*
> 
> *Please explain that one.....Do you get Bizzaro News or something...*


She blamed Ambien. What's your excuse?


----------



## espola (May 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> She blamed Ambien. What's your excuse?


On further thought, she might have something there.  Ambien usage (abusage?) would explain a lot of t's behavior.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Apologize to Rosanne...*
> *Reinstate her show.....*
> *Tell CNN to go to Hell....*
> *And last but not least.....Fire Channing Dungey The BLACK Woman *
> ...


"PC shit"? So, admonishing someone for blatantly racist comments, comments based on a history going back to the early days of the slave trade in America, is something you consider being "PC"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Quick!  Call up the National Guard!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Cosmic Justice 

"No individual or group can be blamed for being born into circumstances...that lack....advantages...But neither can 'society' be automatically assumed to be either the cause or the cure for such disparities"

T. Sowell


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

“Money is like a sixth sense – and you can’t make use of the other five without it.” – William Somerset Maugham



> *Canceling 'Roseanne' may have been the easiest decision Disney ever made. Here's why*
> http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-roseanne-disney-20180530-story.html
> 
> Among the hand-wringing over ABC’s snap decision Tuesday to cancel “Roseanne,” we’re being asked to bow down to the courage shown by the executives who made the decision to ax what was the network’s top-rated new show.
> ...


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> She blamed Ambien. What's your excuse?


*You....*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> “Money is like a sixth sense – and you can’t make use of the other five without it.” – William Somerset Maugham


*Horseshit.....it smells, as does your little comment.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> “Money is like a sixth sense – and you can’t make use of the other five without it.” – William Somerset Maugham


Funny how that popularity thing works in show biz AND POTUS elections


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

*Nazism and Communism Are Two Sides of the Collectivist Coin*
Big government is coercive government, regardless of what label is applied.

https://fee.org/articles/nazism-and-communism-are-two-sides-of-the-collectivist-coin/

If you go to Hungary, the House of Terror should be on your list of things to do.

I was particularly gratified to learn that it’s the most-visited museum in Budapest. Not simply because it’s filled with interesting material, but because it helps people understand that all forms of statism are wrong.

The House of Terror has exhibits on the brutality of Nazi rule and the brutality of Marxist rule.

Which is a good excuse for me to share excerpts from a couple of columns on the common thread between fascism and socialism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2018)

I have a serious question that needs an answer,
Why does Maddow wear makeup?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... think if you go back my point about Kevin was his team dropped him, he got edited out of his latest movie and thrown out of the Academy- so I wasn't sure what else there was "Hollywood" could do to him.
> 
> Now to go back to my point here in this tread, you're obviously worked up about this issue but again I still haven't said why.  At this point all you really seem to be saying is it's not fair there were consequences to her getting high and comparing a respected black woman to an ape on Twitter.  How would you have liked to see Disney resolve this issue?  Can you articulate it out?


So I'll ask again. Show where I posted anything about being upset about her being fired or anything remotely similar. Show me where I posted it's not fair. Heck..show me where I got worked up.

Personally,  I'm not a Roseanne fan. I like John Goodman way more. She put her online foot in her mouth and got canned. What did she do that Joy Behar didn't do a few months ago? 

And you? Too funny.. you cry foul when Spacey is let go because of all the jobs lost because of it yet you are noticeably quite about all the jobs lost because of the cancelling of Roseanne. 

Me? It's a shame when anyone has to lose their job because of some idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thereʻs a bunch of white monkeys at the rock climbing gym.


There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

espola said:


> What do you mean by "the press from this is very bad"?


The press, its bad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Nazism and Communism Are Two Sides of the Collectivist Coin*
> Big government is coercive government, regardless of what label is applied.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/nazism-and-communism-are-two-sides-of-the-collectivist-coin/
> ...


I'll be damned if I didnt coin the same phrase on this very forum some years ago.
Except I said, "they are two sides of the same coin".


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So I'll ask again. Show where I posted anything about being upset about her being fired or anything remotely similar. Show me where I posted it's not fair. Heck..show me where I got worked up.
> 
> Personally,  I'm not a Roseanne fan. I like John Goodman way more. She put her online foot in her mouth and got canned. What did she do that Joy Behar didn't do a few months ago?
> 
> ...


So no comment on how you would have liked to see Disney handle this... you're just going to be angry at Disney and me, and talk about yourself as the victim.  That's your reaction.


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll be damned if I didnt coin the same phrase on this very forum some years ago.
> Except I said, "they are two sides of the same coin".


I want credit for coining "nutter" and "nutters".  I hear that being used on mainstream tv, but I came up with it here on the Forums before anyone else.  I was angry and trying to think of the perfect word to describe Joe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So no comment on how you would have liked to see Disney handle this... you're just going to be angry at Disney and me, and talk about yourself as the victim.  That's your reaction.
> Dully noted and wow you're a weirdo.


"Dully noted"= funny.
What does booty think?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I want credit for coining "nutter" and "nutters".  I hear that being used on mainstream tv, but I came up with it here on the Forums before anyone else.  I was angry and trying to think of the perfect word to describe Joe.


I'll give you credit, but nobody cares, especially coming from a deplorable nutter like me.


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll give you credit, but nobody cares, especially coming from a deplorable nutter like me.


Aww Ricky... I care.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

*THE DOG HACKED MY BLOG...** 
*
_*MSNBC host faces new questions...*_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Aww Ricky... I care.


I am a very lovable nutter.
Cute like a weasel with great hair like a baboon too.


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I am a very lovable nutter.
> Cute like a weasel with great hair like a baboon too.


You're The Weasel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

*Chick-fil-A gives the left the ultimate smack-down, on wages*
By Monica Showalter
Chick-fil-A, the Christian-owned business assaulted and assailed and pariah-cized by the rabid left based on its owners' commitment to family values, has destroyed one of the left's most cherished myths. Instead of paying its workers minimum wage, as all evil businesses, especially Christian ones, supposedly do, it's paying its workers a premium, giving them more than a little extra in their paychecks in a stunning rebuke to left-wing tropes about worker solidarity and the need for unions.

John Tamny at RealClearMarkets has the scoop on this:

That [Chick-fil-A owner Eric] Mason is raising worker pay well beyond California's minimum wage is a reminder that pundits on the left are flying blind when they emote about stagnant wages. They could learn a lot from Mason. Mason sees very clearly what they don't: low-wage workers are incredibly expensive. 

They are because they're not very productive. As is frequently said, you get what you pay for. Low-wage workers don't need to perform very well simply because they're not being compensated for it. Mason wants his business to boom, which means he wants his employees to feel well rewarded. Quoted in the Washington Post about his decision to boost employee compensation, Mason said "[W]hat that [pay well above the minimum wage] does for the business is provide consistency, someone that has relationships with our guests, and it's going to be building a long-term culture."

No wonder the place is so clean and friendly, the food is prepared so thoughtfully, and the staff are so nice. (Seriously, have you tried one of those chicken salads? Every leaf perfect, every veggie at peak freshness, no stems or cores. The extra dollar or so you pay is utterly worth it, because you are not spending your time sorting out leaves before you eat, and the thing tastes amazing.)

How this busts the lefty myth that only the left stands for worker values, and only communism, single-payer, universal guaranteed wages, and big labor unions are the guarantors of worker well-being.

No, they aren't. The Chick-fil-A guy understands that low-wage workers are expensive, as Tamny notes, and retaining and keeping workers means paying them more. Chick-fil-A's wage policy ensures that it gets the pick of the worker pool while its low-paying competitors go downhill with the weakest, least worthy workers, in a shrinking labor market with something like 4% unemployment in the Trump economy.

As for the workers, the higher paychecks pretty well slay the left with all its false promises of caring about workers. A higher paycheck means a lot more to workers than Big Labor's claims on representing the interests of workers as it finances left-wing politicians with their dues, or those Democrats' welfare handouts in their continuous dependency "program" offerings. The higher paychecks for the workers simply mean freedom – the freedom to go out and buy whatever you want instead of waiting for Democrats to dole it out to you, if and only if they think it's good for you, and the freedom to have your pick of jobs, not just the lonely one you can get and supposedly have to feel grateful for. Freedom of choice to spend, freedom of choice of where to work – that is worker freedom no leftist with all his smorgasbord of offerings can top.

The Chick-fil-A response is sui generis, but it's also a corollary of the booming Trump economy, the likes of which America has not seen since the Reagan era.

The left has already lost the Midwest, due to Hillary Clinton's still sniveling disdain for Midwesterners. Now it's lost a bigger share of the worker base with this Chick-fil-A example, which, as Tamny notes in his piece, is actually being copied elsewhere, at plumbing businesses and the like.

What is the left going to offer workers now? Weak foreign policy and apology tours? It doesn't seem to have anything.

Leave it to Chick-fil-A to slay the left, because it has delivered a knight's blow. Let's see how creative leftists can get in their inevitable criticism of this one.

Chick-fil-A, the Christian-owned business assaulted and assailed and pariah-cized by the rabid left based on its owners' commitment to family values, has destroyed one of the left's most cherished myths. Instead of paying its workers minimum wage, as all evil businesses, especially Christian ones, supposedly do, it's paying its workers a premium, giving them more than a little extra in their paychecks in a stunning rebuke to left-wing tropes about worker solidarity and the need for unions.

John Tamny at RealClearMarkets has the scoop on this:

That [Chick-fil-A owner Eric] Mason is raising worker pay well beyond California's minimum wage is a reminder that pundits on the left are flying blind when they emote about stagnant wages. They could learn a lot from Mason. Mason sees very clearly what they don't: low-wage workers are incredibly expensive. 

They are because they're not very productive. As is frequently said, you get what you pay for. Low-wage workers don't need to perform very well simply because they're not being compensated for it. Mason wants his business to boom, which means he wants his employees to feel well rewarded. Quoted in the Washington Post about his decision to boost employee compensation, Mason said "[W]hat that [pay well above the minimum wage] does for the business is provide consistency, someone that has relationships with our guests, and it's going to be building a long-term culture."

No wonder the place is so clean and friendly, the food is prepared so thoughtfully, and the staff are so nice. (Seriously, have you tried one of those chicken salads? Every leaf perfect, every veggie at peak freshness, no stems or cores. The extra dollar or so you pay is utterly worth it, because you are not spending your time sorting out leaves before you eat, and the thing tastes amazing.)



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/chickfila_gives_the_left_the_ultimate_smackdown_on_wages.html#ixzz5H5U8ScOT 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

*Samantha Bee Calls Ivanka ‘ C*nt’ One Day After Roseanne Canned

Works for Time Warner, Same Parent Company as CNN*

On Wednesday’s “Full Frontal” on TBS, host Samantha Bee slammed the Trump administration over separating children from their families at the border and urged Ivanka Trump “do something about your dad’s immigration practices you feckless c*nt.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Samantha Bee Calls Ivanka ‘ C*nt’ One Day After Roseanne Canned*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/05/30/samantha-bee-to-ivanka-do-something-about-your-dads-immigration-practices-you-feckless-cnt/*
> *Works for Time Warner, Same Parent Company as CNN*
> 
> On Wednesday’s “Full Frontal” on TBS, host Samantha Bee slammed the Trump administration over separating children from their families at the border and urged Ivanka Trump “do something about your dad’s immigration practices you feckless c*nt.”


Still digging I see . . . besides whataboutism, how does insulting one person equate to insulting millions? And one could make, and Miss Bee did make, a great case for her assessment being spot on.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So no comment on how you would have liked to see Disney handle this... you're just going to be angry at Disney and me, and talk about yourself as the victim.  That's your reaction.


Wow... please show me where I'm mad at anyone. And show me where I claim to be a victim.

TD, you have a serious case of the readingintoitis.


----------



## Booter (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Samantha Bee Calls Ivanka ‘ C*nt’ One Day After Roseanne Canned*
> *Works for Time Warner, Same Parent Company as CNN*
> 
> On Wednesday’s “Full Frontal” on TBS, host Samantha Bee slammed the Trump administration over separating children from their families at the border and urged Ivanka Trump “do something about your dad’s immigration practices you feckless c*nt.”







*Trump*: I moved on her, actually. You know, she was down on Palm Beach. I moved on her, and I failed. I’ll admit it.

* Trump*: I did try and fuck her. She was married. I moved on her like a bitch. But I couldn’t get there. And she was married. Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.

*Trump*: You know, I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything.

*Trump*: Grab ’em by the pussy. You can do anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still digging I see . . . besides whataboutism, how does insulting one person equate to insulting millions? And one could make, and Miss Bee did make, a great case for her assessment being spot on.


Just wondering what Ivanka did, other than being a trump.


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just wondering what Ivanka did, other than being a trump.


Wasn't her father the one who made fun of Ted Cruz's wife for being ugly?  Think the tweet is still posted to...
But anyway go on.  You were going to tell us how unfair it was Ivanka was being criticized for what was it again?


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have a serious question that needs an answer,
> Why does Maddow wear makeup?


*That's a very good question.......*

*I have a perplexing one......*

*Why is she still on.....?*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just wondering what Ivanka did, other than being a trump.


*Nothing....*
*Oh....*
*Posted a Picture of herself with her child.*

*Let's see if the Industry cans Samantha Bee for her VERY disparaging remark !*

*Where's the outrage from Channing Dungey over Bee's remark.*

*Any conservative used that remark and they would be tanked.....*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still digging I see . . . besides whataboutism, how does insulting one person equate to insulting millions? And one could make, and Miss Bee did make, a great case for her assessment being spot on.


*Hey Rodent......How's your own Poop taste....*

*Stinkin Hypocrite...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just wondering what Ivanka did, other than being a trump.


Trump's are notoriously tone deaf . . . but what about Bob?


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump's are notoriously tone deaf . . . but what about Bob?



*Bob's circling the drain....let go Rodent, your also fighting in vain.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wasn't her father the one who made fun of Ted Cruz's wife for being ugly?  Think the tweet is still posted to...
> But anyway go on.  You were going to tell us how unfair it was Ivanka was being criticized for what was it again?


Just want to know why she was called a cunt, that's all. we know why Hillary is called one, but I can think of no reason to call that beautiful, smart young lady that.


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just want to know why she was called a cunt, that's all. we know why Hillary is called one, but I can think of no reason to call that beautiful, smart young lady that.


If nothing else, Trump should take comfort in knowing the imitation is the "sincerest form of flattery" as they say.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If nothing else, Trump should take comfort in knowing the imitation is the "sincerest form of flattery" as they say.


*You're joining some REAL Lowlife Company that will regret the remarks....*

*Knucklehead Samantha Bees*
*Actress Sally Fields*
*CNN's Brian Karem*
*And now you...Mr Turd*

*That's a fourpack of " Lowlife "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump's are notoriously tone deaf . . . but what about Bob?


Please post the audiogram


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Samantha Bee Calls Ivanka ‘ C*nt’ One Day After Roseanne Canned*
> *Works for Time Warner, Same Parent Company as CNN*
> 
> On Wednesday’s “Full Frontal” on TBS, host Samantha Bee slammed the Trump administration over separating children from their families at the border and urged Ivanka Trump “do something about your dad’s immigration practices you feckless c*nt.”


Never heard of Samantha Bee.  Till now.  Sounds like a good candidate to host the Oscar's next year.  Get her trained up on income inequality and you'll think you're watching a re-run of this years Oscar's


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wasn't her father the one who made fun of Ted Cruz's wife for being ugly?  Think the tweet is still posted to...
> But anyway go on.  You were going to tell us how unfair it was Ivanka was being criticized for what was it again?


They should have hung Oswald's wife & drown his kids for killing Kennedy...
F'n idiots...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Never heard of Samantha Bee.  Till now.  Sounds like a good candidate to host the Oscar's next year.  Get her trained up on income inequality and you'll think you're watching a re-run of this years Oscar's


Funny, true and yet very sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't think this is helping,
*STARBUCKS Training: Forced to Watch 'Video After Video' Of White Cops Attacking Blacks...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

*LONDON STREETS OF RAGE: Terrifying 'zombie-killer' knife attack in broad daylight...*


----------



## Booter (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just want to know why she was called a cunt, that's all. we know why Hillary is called one, but I can think of no reason to call that beautiful, smart young lady that.


The point Bee was attempting to make was that Ivanka Trump, a close presidential adviser, should be held accountable for her failure to influence her father to end his cruel immigration policies, which include separating immigrant parents from children. 
As such, the overall point was valid: Sitting idly by when you're in a position to help is as bad as carrying out the actions yourself.
What sent Bee over the edge though, it seems, was Ivanka's tone-deaf tweet Sunday in which the first daughter pictured herself cuddling with her 2-year-old son Theodore, even as reports swirled that the government had lost track of some 1,500 immigrant children it had placed with sponsors in recent years.
Of course, all anyone really heard was "feckless c***!" The word is shocking. That was why Bee used it: to be provocative and impossible to ignore. She could have used a safer word. But these are not safe times.
And it's certainly not the first time Ivanka has presented herself in a particularly tone-deaf way. In January, she tweeted about "Oprah's empowering & inspiring speech" at the Golden Globes, including the hashtag #TimesUp, even as her father stood accused of sexually assaulting 20 women, which he denies. Her 2017 book, "Women Who Work," an ostensible celebration of working women, was released even as her father lobbied against equal pay. And who can forget when she used her "60 Minutes" appearance to plug her jewelry line? It seems, sometimes, like she is courting rebuke.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/31/opinions/samantha-bees-message-was-right-even-if-her-word-wasnt-drexler/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> The point Bee was attempting to make was that Ivanka Trump, a close presidential adviser, should be held accountable for her failure to influence her father to end his cruel immigration policies, which include separating immigrant parents from children.
> As such, the overall point was valid: Sitting idly by when you're in a position to help is as bad as carrying out the actions yourself.
> What sent Bee over the edge though, it seems, was Ivanka's tone-deaf tweet Sunday in which the first daughter pictured herself cuddling with her 2-year-old son Theodore, even as reports swirled that the government had lost track of some 1,500 immigrant children it had placed with sponsors in recent years.
> Of course, all anyone really heard was "feckless c***!" The word is shocking. That was why Bee used it: to be provocative and impossible to ignore. She could have used a safer word. But these are not safe times.
> ...


Yes, the rule of law is a bitch.
This is what happens when you have an anti-American liberal running the country for 8 years, even the Clintons are on record saying we should stop illegal immigration.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> The point Bee was attempting to make was that Ivanka Trump, a close presidential adviser, should be held accountable for her failure to influence her father to end his cruel immigration policies, which include separating immigrant parents from children.
> As such, the overall point was valid: Sitting idly by when you're in a position to help is as bad as carrying out the actions yourself.
> What sent Bee over the edge though, it seems, was Ivanka's tone-deaf tweet Sunday in which the first daughter pictured herself cuddling with her 2-year-old son Theodore, even as reports swirled that the government had lost track of some 1,500 immigrant children it had placed with sponsors in recent years.
> Of course, all anyone really heard was "feckless c***!" The word is shocking. That was why Bee used it: to be provocative and impossible to ignore. She could have used a safer word. But these are not safe times.
> ...


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

FULL MELTDOWN MODE, TRUMP IS GETTING TO THEM.

*VIDEO: Unhinged woman spits on police officer at protest; cops offer reward in effort to find her*
35 mins





A woman was caught on video screaming at an off-duty Chicago police officer — and then spitting on him — as cops demonstrated against Mayor Rahm


----------



## Booter (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, the rule of law is a bitch.
> This is what happens when you have an anti-American liberal running the country for 8 years, even the Clintons are on record saying we should stop illegal immigration.


I told you this a long time ago and you agreed - stopping illegal immigration is easy.  You don't need a wall or massive border patrol or to act like inhuman assholes.  All that needs to be done is to fine the shit out of anyone caught hiring an illegal.  If there is no work for them here then they will not come.  The reason this isn't done is because Republicans want cheap labor.  Virtually every policy on the Republican agenda is aimed at creating cheap labor.  In addition to illegal immigration creating cheap labor it also serves as a nice wedge issue and keeps nutters like yourself in a constant state of outrage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> I told you this a long time ago and you agreed - stopping illegal immigration is easy.  You don't need a wall or massive border patrol or to act like inhuman assholes.  All that needs to be done is to fine the shit out of anyone caught hiring an illegal.  If there is no work for them here then they will not come.  The reason this isn't done is because Republicans want cheap labor.  Virtually every policy on the Republican agenda is aimed at creating cheap labor.  In addition to illegal immigration creating cheap labor it also serves as a nice wedge issue and keeps nutters like yourself in a constant state of outrage.


You may be right, but that won't stop all of them from coming and getting free medical, welfare and education.
Let us not forget the criminals/drug dealers.
What is wrong with the most powerful and most generous country in history having enforceable borders?


----------



## Booter (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is wrong with the most powerful and most generous country in history having enforceable borders?


Nothing is wrong with that.  Except the Cheap Labor Conservatives will never allow it to happen.  You think when Trump says I'm going to build a wall and Mexico is going to pay for it that he is trying troll liberals?  Actually the chain he is yanking is yours.  Please continue your constant state of outrage over illegal immigration - it suits you well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> I told you this a long time ago and you agreed - stopping illegal immigration is easy.  You don't need a wall or massive border patrol or to act like inhuman assholes.  All that needs to be done is to fine the shit out of anyone caught hiring an illegal.  If there is no work for them here then they will not come.  The reason this isn't done is because Republicans want cheap labor.  Virtually every policy on the Republican agenda is aimed at creating cheap labor.  In addition to illegal immigration creating cheap labor it also serves as a nice wedge issue and keeps nutters like yourself in a constant state of outrage.


Crime with a gun or illegal possession thereof, long sentence.
Hire undocumented labor, huge fine, business license suspended, possible jail time for repeat or egregious offenders.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You may be right, but that won't stop all of them from coming and getting free medical, welfare and education.
> Let us not forget the criminals/drug dealers.
> What is wrong with the most powerful and most generous country in history having enforceable borders?


Browse through these and get back to me:
https://www.vox.com/2018/2/13/16466542/trump-h-2b-guest-workers
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/wp/2017/11/05/trump-who-urged-people-to-hire-american-secures-70-foreign-workers-for-mar-a-lago/?utm_term=.9b869f99a1e3
http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/379604-trump-golf-club-asks-to-hire-more-foreign-workers


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You may be right, but that won't stop all of them from coming and getting free medical, welfare and education.
> Let us not forget the criminals/drug dealers.
> What is wrong with the most powerful and most generous country in history having enforceable borders?


Which illegal immigrants are getting welfare?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Nothing is wrong with that.  Except the Cheap Labor Conservatives will never allow it to happen.  You think when Trump says I'm going to build a wall and Mexico is going to pay for it that he is trying troll liberals?  Actually the chain he is yanking is yours.  Please continue your constant state of outrage over illegal immigration - it suits you well.


What do you think about my bounty program for illegals? $5.00 per left ear?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Which illegal immigrants are getting welfare?


Free education=welfare, Old Dummy.
*Illegal Immigrants Get More Welfare Than ... - Newsmax*
https://*www.newsmax.com*/Newsfront/*Illegal-Immigrants*-*Welfare*...


----------



## Booter (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think about my bounty program for illegals? $5.00 per left ear?


I think humor is a natural response when the crack in the veneer of one's misconceptions and lack of understanding become apparent.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Free education=welfare, Old Dummy.
> *Illegal Immigrants Get More Welfare Than ... - Newsmax*
> https://*www.newsmax.com*/Newsfront/*Illegal-Immigrants*-*Welfare*...


sucker
v


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> I think humor is a natural response when the crack in the veneer of one's misconceptions and lack of understanding become apparent.


Thank you Humpty Dumpty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you Humpty Dumpty.


You own it and revel in it.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> I told you this a long time ago and you agreed - stopping illegal immigration is easy.  You don't need a wall or massive border patrol or to act like inhuman assholes.  All that needs to be done is to fine the shit out of anyone caught hiring an illegal.  If there is no work for them here then they will not come.  The reason this isn't done is because Republicans want cheap labor.  Virtually every policy on the Republican agenda is aimed at creating cheap labor.  In addition to illegal immigration creating cheap labor it also serves as a nice wedge issue and keeps nutters like yourself in a constant state of outrage.


So all knowing..why do Democrats like illegal immigrants?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You own it and revel in it.


OK, let's make it $10.00.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> So all knowing..why do Democrats like illegal immigrants?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Want to see if he'll actually type it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Want to see if he'll actually type it.


Never.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Want to see if he'll actually type it.


Good luck..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Which illegal immigrants are getting welfare?


Those that are here silly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Those that are here silly.


All of them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All of them?


Yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Those that are here silly.


This may be technically inaccurate.
Some that are not here benefit as well.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *LONDON STREETS OF RAGE: Terrifying 'zombie-killer' knife attack in broad daylight...*



*Holy Shit !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Holy Shit !*


Just a typical Londoner out for a steak dinner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Holy Shit !*


Now that's a knife.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that's a knife.



I have been accused of " Juggling " to what means I do not know.
If what I am posting is offensive to ANY because it's the TRUTH and offends
CONSERVATIVES and Those who seek the TRUTH .....All I ask for is to SPEAK UP !


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> I have been accused of " Juggling " to what means I do not know.
> If what I am posting is offensive to ANY because it's the TRUTH and offends
> CONSERVATIVES and Those who seek the TRUTH .....All I ask for is to SPEAK UP !


Never been offended by anything you post, amigo.
You're still numero uno with me.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never been offended by anything you post, amigo.
> You're still numero uno with me.


What's with the " Juggling " accusation.....????


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> What's with the " Juggling " accusation.....????


What "juggling accusation"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Disney/ABC Should Merge with Starbucks and the NFL
CLARICE FELDMAN
On the one hand, in popular culture we get nothng but craziness. Whereas in politics we get... more craziness. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/disneyabc_should_merge_with_starbucks_and_the_nfl.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Affirmative action in the control tower
JUNE 2, 2018
I don't fly. When folks ask me why, the short answer is that I know too much: I'm a former FAA air traffic controller.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/affirmative_action_in_the_control_tower.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

So, what happened to the millions Jill Stein raised for vote recounts?
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/06/02/so-what-happened-to-the-millions-jill-stein-raised-for-vote-recounts/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiA7N7WxLfbAhWkzVkKHTiqAP4QqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw0xmcarg80-6qdQ2uxlKVpv&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, what happened to the millions Jill Stein raised for vote recounts?
> 11 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/06/02/so-what-happened-to-the-millions-jill-stein-raised-for-vote-recounts/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiA7N7WxLfbAhWkzVkKHTiqAP4QqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw0xmcarg80-6qdQ2uxlKVpv&ampcf=1


*TRUMP'S INAUGURATION MONEY IS STILL MISSING ONE YEAR AFTER HIS ADMINISTRATION TOOK CONTROL OF THE WHITE HOUSE*


http://www.newsweek.com/trump-inauguration-money-still-missing-783934


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Too Funny

A community organizes against his library plans...
https://www.weeklystandard.com/dennis-byrne/obamas-surprising-new-foes


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too Funny
> 
> A community organizes against his library plans...
> https://www.weeklystandard.com/dennis-byrne/obamas-surprising-new-foes


Seeing how you are so into whataboutism . . . here you go:

"Imagine if Republicans had concocted a scheme to sell public land for a song to build a Donald Trump presidential library."

For more than 30 years Vera Coking lived in a three-story house just off the Boardwalk in Atlantic City. Donald Trump built his 22-story Trump Plaza next door. In the mid-1990s Trump wanted to build a limousine parking lot for the hotel, so he bought several nearby properties. But three owners, including the by then elderly and widowed Ms Coking, refused to sell.

As his daughter Ivanka said in introducing him at his campaign announcement, Donald Trump doesn’t take no for an answer.

Trump turned to a government agency – the Casino Reinvestment Development Authority (CRDA) – to take Coking’s property….

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/08/19/donald-trumps-abuse-of-eminent-domain/?utm_term=.6c02a0973a3b

*Oil Was Central in Decision to Shrink Bears Ears Monument, Emails Show*

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/02/climate/bears-ears-national-monument.html

Long before the world received an inkling of what type of president that a billionaire New York real-estate mogul would make, Milne and other residents of this small coastal community on a wild stretch of northeastern Scotland bore witness to a Donald Trump who, they said, makes grandiose claims and resorts to bullying and other unsavory tactics to get his way. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2017/08/02/trumps-scotland-golf-course-neighbors-decry-bully-trying-expand/487073001/

BALMEDIE, Scotland — President-elect Donald J. Trump has already built a wall — not on the border with Mexico, but on the border of his exclusive golf course in northeastern Scotland, blocking the sea view of local residents who refused to sell their homes.

And then he sent them the bill.

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/25/world/europe/donald-trump-scotland-wall.html


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too Funny
> 
> A community organizes against his library plans...
> https://www.weeklystandard.com/dennis-byrne/obamas-surprising-new-foes


The site in question --

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Hyde+Park+Academy+High+School/@41.7871002,-87.5878385,285m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x880e29045616e481:0x45780e738ea358af!8m2!3d41.7821852!4d-87.5870514


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *TRUMP'S INAUGURATION MONEY IS STILL MISSING ONE YEAR AFTER HIS ADMINISTRATION TOOK CONTROL OF THE WHITE HOUSE*
> 
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/trump-inauguration-money-still-missing-783934


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seeing how you are so into whataboutism . . . here you go:
> 
> "Imagine if Republicans had concocted a scheme to sell public land for a song to build a Donald Trump presidential library."
> 
> ...


Just think it's funny even his own community doesn't want anything to do.with him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just think it's funny even his own community doesn't want anything to do.with him.


You are reading a whole lot into that situation, but you always do the one way and ignore it the other . . . I believe the term for you is disingenuous partisan hack.
O needs to find a place on the southside for his library, beautify and securitize.
That park probably isn't the best spot . . . but it is an opener.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

espola said:


> The site in question --
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Hyde+Park+Academy+High+School/@41.7871002,-87.5878385,285m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x880e29045616e481:0x45780e738ea358af!8m2!3d41.7821852!4d-87.5870514


I guess that is pretty far south.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are reading a whole lot into that situation, but you always do the one way and ignore it the other . . . I believe the term for you is disingenuous partisan hack.
> O needs to find a place on the southside for his library, beautify and securitize.
> That park probably isn't the best spot . . . but it is an opener.


He couldn't even clean up his hometown and you elected this guy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He couldn't even clean up his hometown and you elected this guy?


Sorry if you thought he was gonna be Superman. Is that the reason you feel so aggrieved? So now you are so butt hurt you support an openly anti-American and obviously not ready for primetime buffoon in Trump?


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What "juggling accusation"?


*Let the games begin......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry if you thought he was gonna be Superman. Is that the reason you feel so aggrieved? So now you are so butt hurt you support an openly anti-American and obviously not ready for primetime buffoon in Trump?


*His performance record for the first 500 days + is off the charts compared *
*to Your Idol  Barry Soetoro " The Golden Child " or any other POTUS for that matter.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry if you thought he was gonna be Superman. Is that the reason you feel so aggrieved? So now you are so butt hurt you support an openly anti-American and obviously not ready for primetime buffoon in Trump?


You people seemto think he is super man and an eagle scout who attends church every sunday.
He can do no wrong n your party's eyes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people seemto think he is super man and an eagle scout who attends church every sunday.
> He can do no wrong n your party's eyes.


You are the one that said that, no one else.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the one that said that, no one else.


*Ziiiiing.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry if you thought he was gonna be Superman. Is that the reason you feel so aggrieved? So now you are so butt hurt you support an openly anti-American and obviously not ready for primetime buffoon in Trump?


You haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the one that said that, no one else.


Can you please point me to a negative post from you people about Obama?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You haven't been paying attention.


I figure like Gen. Flynn you are just butt hurt and lashing out, get over it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you please point me to a negative post from you people about Obama?


What would that prove/change? Trump is filling that seat now and letting others make all the calls . . . and the ones he has made aren't looking so good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What would that prove/change? Trump is filling that seat now and letting others make all the calls . . . and the ones he has made aren't looking so good.


Such as?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hot Air

California votes to expand Medicaid to illegal aliens
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/03/california-votes-expand-medicaid-illegal-aliens/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiX4Oj38bnbAhWhzlkKHYKZA88QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0NgjSkD-FeKmzO0yZeVa-P&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://ww
 
Portlandbloody fighting as Antifa activists storm Patriot Prayer rally
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/06/03/portland-sees-bloody-fighting-as-antifa-activists-storm-patriot-prayer-rally.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwir0c-69LnbAhWLq1kKHVslD90QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw3vaNHe7tajR3jnHdN4j6CV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Life with Father, A Dying Breed
LLOYD MARCUS
Leftist ideas about manhood and various issues have failed miserably.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/life_with_father_a_dying_breed.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Erotic Manias and Disappearing Fathers
E. JEFFREY LUDWIG
Fathers are vanishing from the parenting equation as the intact family is disintegrating.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/erotic_manias_and_disappearing_fathers.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I figure like Gen. Flynn you are just butt hurt and lashing out, get over it.


Cleaning up after Obama and Hillary - 6/4/18 June 4, 2018The most extraordinary thing about both, especially Obama, is a capacity for self-delusion. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Obamacare at work, first they raise the age for mammograms and now this, just to save a buck.

*Gene test shows more breast cancer patients can skip chemo...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://ww
> View attachment 2724
> Portlandbloody fighting as Antifa activists storm Patriot Prayer rally
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/06/03/portland-sees-bloody-fighting-as-antifa-activists-storm-patriot-prayer-rally.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwir0c-69LnbAhWLq1kKHVslD90QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw3vaNHe7tajR3jnHdN4j6CV


Tiny gives a speech to his crew. There’s maybe 20 of them.

Today's events drew a far smaller crowd than last year's dueling protests—which came just days after two men were fatally stabbed on the MAX. But, like last year's protest, police officers showed up to the event in head-to-toe riot gear.

_Mercury_ reporter Kelly Kenoyer documented the afternoon clash from the ground. According to her observations, both groups carried their own pepper spray and used it liberally on one another. Activists spent most of the rally provoking each other with taunts and getting tangled up in brief physical fights. 

According to ACLU observers, four people were arrested—two from each side of the protest. PPB spokesperson Chris Burley confirmed this number in a press release sent this evening. Jonathan D. Feit, 36, and Andrew Arbow, 32, were both charged with disorderly conduct. Gregory Isascson, 43, was briefly detained by Federal Protective Service officers for failing to comply with a lawful order. And the fourth suspect arrested has refused to give his name to PPB.

The dueling protests eventually fizzled out on the waterfront, with members of both groups throwing rocks and yelling racist, homophobic, and sexist slurs at one another.

https://www.portlandmercury.com/blogtown/2018/06/03/20331252/patriot-prayer-clash-with-antifa-protesters-in-downtown-portland


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tiny gives a speech to his crew. There’s maybe 20 of them.
> 
> Today's events drew a far smaller crowd than last year's dueling protests—which came just days after two men were fatally stabbed on the MAX. But, like last year's protest, police officers showed up to the event in head-to-toe riot gear.
> 
> ...


Then there's this,





SUPREMES: YOU DON'T HAVE TO BAKE THAT CAKE!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Turn Off: Netflix Approval Plummets Among Republicans


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then there's this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Supreme Court ruled Monday in favor of a Colorado baker who refused to make a wedding cake for a same-sex couple, in one of the most closely watched cases of the term.

In a 7-2 decision, the justices set aside a Colorado court ruling against the baker -- while stopping short of deciding the broader issue of whether a business can refuse to serve gay and lesbian people. The opinion was penned by Justice Anthony Kennedy, who is often the swing justice in tight cases.

*The narrow ruling here focused on what the court described as anti-religious bias on the Colorado Civil Rights Commission when it ruled against baker Jack Phillips. *


"The Commission’s hostility was inconsistent with the First Amendment’s guarantee that our laws be applied in a manner that is neutral toward religion," Kennedy wrote in his majority opinion.

READ THE DECISION


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

To many, that isn't surprising. On the face of it, homosexual behaviour by animals looks like a really bad idea. Darwin's theory of evolution by natural selection implies that genes have to get themselves passed on to the next generation, or they will die out. Any genes that make an animal more likely to engage in same-sex matings would be less likely to get passed on than genes pushing for heterosexual pairings, so homosexuality ought to quickly die out.

But that evidently isn't what's happening. For some animals, homosexual behaviour isn't an occasional event – which we might put down to simple mistakes – but a regular thing.

http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150206-are-there-any-homosexual-animals


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To many, that isn't surprising. On the face of it, homosexual behaviour by animals looks like a really bad idea. Darwin's theory of evolution by natural selection implies that genes have to get themselves passed on to the next generation, or they will die out. Any genes that make an animal more likely to engage in same-sex matings would be less likely to get passed on than genes pushing for heterosexual pairings, so homosexuality ought to quickly die out.
> 
> But that evidently isn't what's happening. For some animals, homosexual behaviour isn't an occasional event – which we might put down to simple mistakes – but a regular thing.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150206-are-there-any-homosexual-animals


Is that what you got from reading the 7 to 2 ruling?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that's a knife.


“Just kids having fun”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

*Maxine Waters plays to empty seats as only 10 millennials show up to event...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Just kids having fun”


What time iz it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What time iz it?


6:44


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is that what you got from reading the 7 to 2 ruling?


 "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" end of story, it's their business . . . and others have the right to boycott . . . like all those hundred of nutters boycotting Netflicks for doing something not nutter approved. How open and inclusive of them . . . talk about stuck in a bubble! If you don't like it don't watch it . . . and that's what ABC was afraid of, lose millions of viewers for the sake of a couple hundred thousand nutters or just cancel Roseanne (that's the market sorting things out for ya!).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 6:44


Do you think this would fit in your luggage, for me.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" end of story, it's their business . . . and others have the right to boycott . . . like all those hundred of nutters boycotting Netflicks for doing something not nutter approved. How open and inclusive of them . . . talk about stuck in a bubble! If you don't like it don't watch it . . . and that's what ABC was afraid of, lose millions of viewers for the sake of a couple hundred thousand nutters or just cancel Roseanne (that's the market sorting things out for ya!).


They knew they were going to lose advertisers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" end of story, it's their business . . . and others have the right to boycott . . . like all those hundred of nutters boycotting Netflicks for doing something not nutter approved. How open and inclusive of them . . . talk about stuck in a bubble! If you don't like it don't watch it . . . and that's what ABC was afraid of, lose millions of viewers for the sake of a couple hundred thousand nutters or just cancel Roseanne (that's the market sorting things out for ya!).


Again... Is that what you got from reading the 7 to 2 ruling?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is that what you got from reading the 7 to 2 ruling?


7 to 2 isn't easy to get with this court.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" end of story, it's their business . . . and others have the right to boycott . . . like all those hundred of nutters boycotting Netflicks for doing something not nutter approved. How open and inclusive of them . . . talk about stuck in a bubble! If you don't like it don't watch it . . . and that's what ABC was afraid of, lose millions of viewers for the sake of a couple hundred thousand nutters or just cancel Roseanne (that's the market sorting things out for ya!).


Atta boy!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think this would fit in your luggage, for me.


She said first class only braddah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She said first class only braddah.


Spot me?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Spot me?


Raja.  Lifetime beef jerky supply?  We can barter the pickled onions!  Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Raja.  Lifetime beef jerky supply?  We can barter the pickled onions!  Lol


Sounds like a deal, but I won't hold my breath.LoL


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 7 to 2 isn't easy to get with this court.


Seems 7 of them agree with me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think this would fit in your luggage, for me.


Yeah and couple of her cousins and braddahs come check you out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah and couple of her cousins and braddahs come check you out.


I have dealt with them before, they may be bigger than me, but I'm wiry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

A leftist lied?
The horror.







*FACEBOOK gave personal data to 60 companies?** 
*
*'Looks like Zuckerberg lied to Congress'...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have dealt with them before, they may be bigger than me, but I'm wiry.


So you run, sounds about right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A leftist lied?
> The horror.
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you think he's a "leftist"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you run, sounds about right.


No, I just kill em with kindness and then the take a nap, they really like to sleep.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What makes you think he's a "leftist"?


He is a New York Jew, are you kidding me right now?
He lives in Palo Alto, are you still kidding me?
He is a friend of Obama, cut it out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I just kill em with kindness and then the take a nap, they really like to sleep.


More stereotyping? How lil joe of you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is a New York Jew, are you kidding me right now?
> He lives in Palo Alto, are you still kidding me?
> He is a friend of Obama, cut it out.


More stereotyping? How lil joe of you.

The Clintons were invited to Trumps weddings . . . and you don't think with the tax breaks Zucker's getting he's not just a little bit (little as in millions $) glad he helped spread propaganda that helped get Trump elected?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah and couple of her cousins and braddahs come check you out.


A couple of my Navy buddies made some inappropriate remarks to a young Hawaiian lady on the bus in Honolulu.  Her "cousins" ejected them from the bus onto the sidewalk with extreme prejudice.  They called the cops, who turned them into the Shore Patrol, who gave them a ride back to the base and pulled their liberty cards.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is a New York Jew, are you kidding me right now?
> He lives in Palo Alto, are you still kidding me?
> He is a friend of Obama, cut it out.


He is a billionaire who founded his company on deceit and fraud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> A couple of my Navy buddies made some inappropriate remarks to a young Hawaiian lady on the bus in Honolulu.  Her "cousins" ejected them from the bus onto the sidewalk with extreme prejudice.  They called the cops, who turned them into the Shore Patrol, who gave them a ride back to the base and pulled their liberty cards.


I would not say anything inappropriate, come on now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More stereotyping? How lil joe of you.


Stereotypes are generally true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More stereotyping? How lil joe of you.
> 
> The Clintons were invited to Trumps weddings . . . and you don't think with the tax breaks Zucker's getting he's not just a little bit (little as in millions $) glad he helped spread propaganda that helped get Trump elected?


No, he is party over money.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> He is a billionaire who founded his company on deceit and fraud.


So he is a Democrat.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would not say anything inappropriate, come on now.


You imply 'inappropriate' anytime a female or the idea thereof is brought in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, he is party over money.


He claims to be an atheist and says he is independent. He has contributed small amounts to both parties in the past. So are you saying he still likes to party?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He claims to be an atheist and says he is independent. He has contributed small amounts to both parties in the past. So are you saying he still likes to party?


I wonder why his company only targets conservative customers?
This is only the first page.


*Zuckerberg Denies Facebook Targets Conservati | The Daily ...*
*dailycaller.com*/2016/05/12/zuckerberg-denies-*facebook*-*targets*...
May 12, 2016 · 'We have found no evidence that this report is true' Zuckerberg Denies *Facebook Targets Conservative* News, Vows To Meet With Those Concerned

*Conservatives Launch New Social Network to Escape Facebook ...*
https://*www.theblaze.com*/news/2013/01/31/*conservatives*-launch-new...
*Conservatives* Launch New Social Network to Escape ... on *Facebook*, a group of a *conservatives* are ... *Facebook* intentionally *targets conservatives* ...

*Facebook targets conservatives with 3000 new censorship ...*
https://www.therebel.media/*facebook*_hires_3000_reviewers_to_censor...
After being blacklisted by dinosaurs in the mainstream media, *conservatives* have used social media platforms like *Facebook*, YouTube, and Twitter to promote their views.. But Zuckerberg want's to …

*WATCH: Cruz Targets Facebook For Alleged Political Bias ...*
https://www.dailywire.com/news/29271/cruz-*targets*-*facebook*-alleged...
WATCH: Cruz *Targets Facebook* For Alleged Political Bias Against *Conservatives*. Zuckerberg: That's A Fair Questio


*Facebook Unfairly Targets Conservatives - YouTube*
https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=SylJm3I3s5c
Oct 21, 2017 · More *Facebook* censorship! This time I got a 30-day ban for saying (half-jokingly) "Women shouldn't vote" on a private *facebook* group asking for controversial...

*Facebook...Targeting Conservatives...Again ⋆ Conservative ...*
https://*conservative*firingline.com/*facebook*-*target*ing-*conservatives*
‘Targeting’…and know that the world ends for *Facebook* when a *conservative* dares to criticize or say a word against Barack HUSSEIN Obama and his cronies Eric Holder, Jesse Jackson, and the ever-loving anything but Reverend Al Sharpton…sending the trolls…who set-up phony profiles pretending to be *conservatives*…to zero in and report ...

*Ezra Levant: Facebook targets conservatives with 3000 new ...*
https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=gjuBmagU6g4
Nov 17, 2017 · Ezra Levant of TheRebel.media reports on Mark Zuckerberg hiring 3000 reviewers to silence *conservative* viewpoints on social media. MORE: https://www.therebel...

*10 times Facebook censored conservatives | Fox News*
*www.foxnews.com*/.../26/*10-times-facebook-censored-conservatives*.html
May 26, 2016 · *Facebook* has finished their own internal investigation into censoring *conservatives* in their trending section, and surprise, they’ve found no evidence of overt bias.

*Warlingham Conservatives - Home | Facebook*
https://*www.facebook.com*/*warlinghamconservatives*
Warlingham *Conservatives*. 36 likes · 2 talking about this. Welcome to the Warlingham *Conservative Facebook* page


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You imply 'inappropriate' anytime a female or the idea thereof is brought in.


Do I do that with you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

What exactly did Obama in his 8 years?

*Chicago public schools: Over 500 reports of sexual misconduct, over 100 involving adults*
John Sexton Jun 04, 2018 5:01 PM
Top Pick





“Where are the police


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do I do that with you?


 The objectification of women is something you do constantly. To the ones you like and the ones you hate. You never let the opportunity to do so slip by.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The objectification of women is something you do constantly. To the ones you like and the ones you hate. You never let the opportunity to do so slip by.


You need to lighten up, you are too serious all the time, let your wet hair down a little bit.
I think I have found out why you are in such a mood all the time,
*STUDY: Too Much Bad News Can Make You Sick...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

*Racially Woke Starbucks CEO “Forgets” That Company Gives to Planned Parenthood*
Kimberly Ross


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You need to lighten up, you are too serious all the time, let your wet hair down a little bit.
> I think I have found out why you are in such a mood all the time,
> *STUDY: Too Much Bad News Can Make You Sick...*


One things nutters seem to have in common is a prepubescent attitude towards women. Snorts and giggles all the way.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Erotic Manias and Disappearing Fathers
> E. JEFFREY LUDWIG
> Fathers are vanishing from the parenting equation as the intact family is disintegrating.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/erotic_manias_and_disappearing_fathers.html



*Can one be a Dark skinned individual and join Your " White " Nationalist Club.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Can one be a Dark skinned individual and join Your " White " Nationalist Club.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One things nutters seem to have in common is a prepubescent attitude towards women. Snorts and giggles all the way.


Sorry, snort.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Can one be a Dark skinned individual and join Your " White " Nationalist Club.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry, snort.


Funny, snort-giggle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny, snort-giggle.


These people can't be this stiff, can they?
They are never happy and or laughing. Sad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These people can't be this stiff, can they?
> They are never happy and or laughing. Sad.


Really sad.
Maybe the saddest ever.
I dont know. You tell me.
Is it sad?
Really sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The objectification of women is something you do constantly. To the ones you like and the ones you hate. You never let the opportunity to do so slip by.


Really?






*Miss America scraps swimsuit competition; No longer judge on physical appearance...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One things nutters seem to have in common is a prepubescent attitude towards women. Snorts and giggles all the way.


You seem to have a problem generalizing & categorizing in a most prejudicial light. 
Do yourself a favor...shut the fuck up, you ignorant asswipe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Really sad.
> Maybe the saddest ever.
> I dont know. You tell me.
> Is it sad?
> Really sad.


RFS!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These people can't be this stiff, can they?
> They are never happy and or laughing. Sad.


Only nutters find humor in demeaning others.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seem to have a problem generalizing & categorizing in a most prejudicial light.
> Do yourself a favor...shut the fuck up, you ignorant asswipe.


See yourself in there don't ya?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only nutters find humor in demeaning others.


You don't demean trump?
There you go, #2 in the hypocritical post count, see how easy this iz?
Douche.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Huskers idea of a Miss America contestant.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't demean trump?
> There you go, #2 in the hypocritical post count, see how easy this iz?
> Douche.


Trump demeans himself, his supporters and those around him, the office he holds and America each and everyday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is Huskers idea of a Miss America contestant.


I'm not the one that put an end to the primp and parade. How 'conservative' of you to want women to put themselves on display for your appraisal while they chase a proverbial carrot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump demeans himself, his supporters and those around him, the office he holds and America each and everyday.


So you are a liar as well as a hypocrite? Thanks, but we already knew that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you are a liar as well as a hypocrite? Thanks, but we already knew that.


It's cute how you just say things trying to convince yourself you are right, but you aren't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's cute how you just say things trying to convince yourself you are right, but you aren't.


I don't know why you deny these allegations, you have lies and been a hypocrite already today. I am done with you for now.
Wise up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know why you deny these allegations, you have lies and been a hypocrite already today. I am done with you for now.
> Wise up.


Yet still no evidence, just the babbling of a nutcase nutter. I'm sure when dizzy wakes up from his nap he'll come agree with you and offer no evidence either . . . it's what you foo's do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

The U.N. General Assembly has elected Ecuador's Foreign Minister María Fernanda Espinosa Garces as its next president. She'll be only the fourth woman to lead the 193-member world body in its 73-year history.

Espinosa Garces defeated Honduras' U.N. Ambassador Mary Elizabeth Flores Flake by a 128-62 vote, with two abstentions on Tuesday.

She dedicated the election to "all the women in the world who participate in politics today and who face political and media attacks marked by machismo and discrimination."

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-un-election-generalassembly/ecuadors-foreign-minister-elected-u-n-general-assembly-president-idUSKCN1J11XP


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not the one that put an end to the primp and parade. How 'conservative' of you to want women to put themselves on display for your appraisal while they chase a proverbial carrot.


You talk about a "beauty pageant"?
Your concern should be with predators like the ones listed below
See Harvey Weinstein...Anthony Weiner...Bill Clinton....Elliot Spitzer...even Jack Kennedy...and the beat goes on.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You talk about a "beauty pageant"?
> Your concern should be with predators like the ones listed below
> See Harvey Weinstein...Anthony Weiner...Bill Clinton....Elliot Spitzer...even Jack Kennedy...and the beat goes on.


Predator?  I know that JFK had lots of girlfriends, but I have never heard of any of them complaining about it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know why you deny these allegations, you have lies and been a hypocrite already today. I am done with you for now.
> Wise up.


Hopefully he'll put you on ignore then you don't have to put up with his hypocrisy. His post are a joke these days that just seem to ramble, going in no particular direction.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Predator?  I know that JFK had lots of girlfriends, but I have never heard of any of them complaining about it.


Perhaps you are right. 
Perhaps it was Mrs. Kennedy who was doing the complaining?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Predator?  I know that JFK had lots of girlfriends, but I have never heard of any of them complaining about it.


There is that conservative we have been looking for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Hopefully he'll put you on ignore then you don't have to put up with his hypocrisy. His post are a joke these days that just seem to ramble, going in no particular direction.


Exactly, don't know what happened besides Hillary losing.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These people can't be this stiff, can they?
> They are never happy and or laughing. Sad.



*In the future I can put " Sarcasm " at the end if it will help Liberals....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You talk about a "beauty pageant"?
> Your concern should be with predators like the ones listed below
> See Harvey Weinstein...Anthony Weiner...Bill Clinton....Elliot Spitzer...even Jack Kennedy...and the beat goes on.


I didn't bring up "beauty pageant", joe did you disingenuous, lying piece of excrement . . . you just never can get it right nor play it straight, you always have to leave an opening for me to see what a buffoon you are.

Why didn't you list Trump? He bragged about walking into the dressing room at beauty pageants just cuz he could, he bragged, more than once about being a sexual predator, but for some reason you didn't list him.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is Huskers idea of a Miss America contestant.


Hysterical...

Not your picture, but the fact that Trump just slapped bigger sanctions on our trade partners then are on China, the head of EPA is buying $150 pens for himself, the Republican's signed in a budget that will add $2 trillion plus to the deficit, raised taxes on California homeowners to pay for tax cuts for redstates... and you guys are crying about beauty pageants and Rosanne.  Haha what a joke. 

As for the pageant, sounds to me like a drop in male viewers is your problem if they are getting rid of the swimsuits.  But then again with free porn on the internet obviously the draw of swimsuits is going to fall... and haters like you are going to hate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hysterical...
> 
> Not your picture, but the fact that Trump just slapped bigger sanctions on our trade partners then are on China, the head of EPA is buying $150 pens for himself, the Republican's signed in a budget that will add $2 trillion plus to the deficit, raised taxes on California homeowners to pay for tax cuts for redstates... and you guys are crying about beauty pageants and Rosanne.  Haha what a joke.
> 
> As for the pageant, sounds to me like a drop in male viewers is your problem if they are getting rid of the swimsuits.  But then again with free porn on the internet obviously the draw of swimsuits is going to fall... and haters like you are going to hate.


Just another nail in the coffin.
Thank God we have Trump to save us.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just another nail in the coffin.
> Thank God we have Trump to save us.


The head of the EPA buying himself $1500 in collectable pens on the taxpayers dime... is a nail in whose coffin?  And what do you think the plan was... giving those pens he used to sign directives slashing environmental laws out to political donors?  Not sure who said it, but that guy is the swamp.      

As for Trump saving you.   Well all Ima say is yea maybe he's going to save you.  Or maybe you'll end up like Jeff Sessions, and you find "saving us" isn't as important to Trump as maybe you thought.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The head of the EPA buying himself $1500 in personalized pens on the taxpayers dime... is a nail in whose coffin?
> 
> As for Trump saving you.   Well all Ima say is yea maybe he's going to save you.  Or maybe you'll end up like Jeff Sessions, and you find "saving us" isn't as important to Trump as maybe you thought.


$660 nails in a $10K coffin.  lol


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> $660 nails in a $10K coffin.  lol


Nice vague and undecipherable comeback bubs...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

The end of the swimsuit competition is part of the war on heterosexual men
JUNE 6, 2018
This change actually has very little to do with women, and is all about men.

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/the_end_of_the_swimsuit_competition_is_part_of_the_war_on_heterosexual_men.html


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The end of the swimsuit competition is part of the war on heterosexual men
> JUNE 6, 2018
> This change actually has very little to do with women, and is all about men.
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/the_end_of_the_swimsuit_competition_is_part_of_the_war_on_heterosexual_men.html


Sorry dude... American Think can say whatever they want, but if millions of hetro men were tuning into watch the swimsuit section they wouldn't be getting rid of it.  The ratings are dropping, and NBC is changing the format and making it more about empowerment.  Knowing the Conservative Outrage Machine would take the bait and are giving them free publicity.  
Heck now even I might tune in to see how they re-do the format, and I haven't watched the Miss America Pageant in years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Do you know who runs it?
Gretchen Carlson, #metoofunny.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know who runs it?
> Gretchen Carlson, #metoofunny.


Not really sure who she is... but seems like advertising 101 to me.  Any news is good news, we've all heard that haven't we?
Seems like a "perfect storm" of free coverage from not only the tweeting President (who used to own the show and is sure to make lots of comments on any format changes that are different then when he ran the show) and online blogs like the American Thinker (looking to get a shout-out from Trump to give them street cred with the sheeple- by covering stories they know he's going to follow) is going to make next season of Miss America a must see cultural event. 

Personally... I think there is a lot of room for improvement.  The bathing suits and "I want world peace" format is so 1950's.  Imagine if they change what they are looking for in a winner away from "Miss America Barbie Doll" and start looking for an "Miss American Wonder Woman."  You know... instead of bathing suits they have sporting competitions, make the Q&A more political (and exciting) and make it reflect more of a modern image of how we see women.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not really sure who she is... but seems like advertising 101 to me.  Any news is good news, we've all heard that haven't we?
> Seems like a "perfect storm" of free coverage from not only the tweeting President (who used to own the show and is sure to make lots of comments on any format changes that are different then when he ran the show) and online blogs like the American Thinker (looking to get a shout-out from Trump to give them street cred with the sheeple- by covering stories they know he's going to follow) is going to make next season of Miss America a must see cultural event.
> 
> Personally... I think there is a lot of room for improvement.  The bathing suits and "I want world peace" format is so 1950's.  Imagine if they change what they are looking for in a winner away from "Miss America Barbie Doll" and start looking for an "Miss American Wonder Woman."  You know... instead of bathing suits they have sporting competitions, make the Q&A more political (and exciting) and make it reflect more of a modern image of how we see women.


She was the one that took down Bill Oreilly, former fox news anchor. Pay attention.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She was the one that took down Bill Oreilly, former fox news anchor. Pay attention.


Pay attention?  I'm to busy with my own life to follow the scandal and love life of Bill Oreilly or anyone else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

At least we all can agree that Obama is the worst mistake this country has ever made in electing a POtuS.
*Obama Admin Secretly Tried to Let Iran Convert $5.7B Through U.S. Banks*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Pay attention?  I'm to busy with my own life to follow the scandal and love life of Bill Oreilly or anyone else.


At least you admit you are uninformed on current events, that explains it all.
I'm done with this one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sorry dude... American Think can say whatever they want, but if millions of hetro men were tuning into watch the swimsuit section they wouldn't be getting rid of it.  The ratings are dropping, and NBC is changing the format and making it more about empowerment.  Knowing the Conservative Outrage Machine would take the bait and are giving them free publicity.
> Heck now even I might tune in to see how they re-do the format, and I haven't watched the Miss America Pageant in years.


Ive never watched it,, but I do appreciate a beautiful woman in a swim suit.
Let me be the first to predict the introduction of other "genders" into the "contest" in the near future.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She was the one that took down Bill Oreilly, former fox news anchor. Pay attention.


Tenacious isnt all that bright.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive never watched it,, but I do appreciate a beautiful woman in a swim suit.
> Let me be the first to predict the introduction of other "genders" into the "contest" in the near future.


I was thinking that same exact thing this morning while reading T's post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive never watched it,, but I do appreciate a beautiful woman in a swim suit.
> Let me be the first to predict the introduction of other "genders" into the "contest" in the near future.


If one of your daughters was in a changing room, say at a pageant like Miss America, and the older male "proprietor" walked in unannounced while the girls were changing clothes would that upset you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If one of your daughters was in a changing room, say at a pageant like Miss America, and the older male "proprietor" walked in unannounced while the girls were changing clothes would that upset you?


If your daughter was in a changing room at a contest that didnt require beauty, and a gender identifier with gonads who also was not being judged on attractiveness (obvi) was in the changing room with your daughter, while the "proprietor" of questionable gender walked in while they were both changing clothes, would that bother you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If your daughter was in a changing room at a contest that didnt require beauty, and a gender identifier with gonads who also was not being judged on attractiveness (obvi) was in the changing room with your daughter, while the "proprietor" of questionable gender walked in while they were both changing clothes, would that bother you?


So to avoid the obvious and appropriate answer of, you'd wanna kick the guys ass, instead you try your best to go all disingenuous nutter (maybe leave that some of the other boys who are well versed in it) . . . way to stay in the truck, once again.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If your daughter was in a changing room at a contest that didnt require beauty, and a gender identifier with gonads who also was not being judged on attractiveness (obvi) was in the changing room with your daughter, while the "proprietor" of questionable gender walked in while they were both changing clothes, would that bother you?


If your daughter wants to be a Miss America model she'd better get used to being around gay people and people whose gender identifiers might make you feel a bit weird.  I have trouble believing this is news to anyone. 

Speaking of changing rooms, you do know Trump has admitted to going into the Miss America dressing room so he could look at the naked and semi-naked teenage contestants.  If I had to choose between DT leering at my undressed daughter, vs a gender bending gay guy... have to say I'd be more comfortable with the not Trump one.  How 'bout you Ricky?


----------



## Booter (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She was the one that took down Bill Oreilly, former fox news anchor. Pay attention.


Little Joey - a message from all the shoppers at the grocery store please just buy that National Enquirer you're holding up the line.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive never watched it,, but I do appreciate a beautiful woman in a swim suit.
> Let me be the first to predict the introduction of other "genders" into the "contest" in the near future.


So you don't watch the show, nor have you ever watched the show... and yet your upset about what might or might not be on this show you have no interest in.  Oh boy, I might have to buy some NBC Universal stock.  They are going to make a mint off getting you suckers worked up over this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Booter said:


> Little Joey - a message from all the shoppers at the grocery store please just buy that National Enquirer you're holding up the line.


Did you know the National Enquirer is a Trump friendly paper?


----------



## Booter (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you know the National Enquirer is a Trump friendly paper?


Let me put in a way you can best understand - No duh?  Did you know that David Pecker is the CEO of the National Enquirer?  Which means Trump likes Pecker.

Here's a little more information on this:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Booter said:


> Let me put in a way you can best understand - No duh?  Did you know that David Pecker is the CEO of the National Enquirer?  Which means Trump likes Pecker.
> 
> Here's a little more information on this:


Booty loves pecker.
Are you a homophobe? Sounds like it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So to avoid the obvious and appropriate answer of, you'd wanna kick the guys ass, instead you try your best to go all disingenuous nutter (maybe leave that some of the other boys who are well versed in it) . . . way to stay in the truck, once again.


I just gave you the same BS you threw at me, only thing I changed was the specifics pertinent to your situation.
You should expect nothing less.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So you don't watch the show, nor have you ever watched the show... and yet your upset about what might or might not be on this show you have no interest in.  Oh boy, I might have to buy some NBC Universal stock.  They are going to make a mint off getting you suckers worked up over this.


Where am I upset?
Pay attention, Gomer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If your daughter wants to be a Miss America model she'd better get used to being around gay people and people whose gender identifiers might make you feel a bit weird.  I have trouble believing this is news to anyone.
> 
> Speaking of changing rooms, you do know Trump has admitted to going into the Miss America dressing room so he could look at the naked and semi-naked teenage contestants.  If I had to choose between DT leering at my undressed daughter, vs a gender bending gay guy... have to say I'd be more comfortable with the not Trump one.  How 'bout you Ricky?


Instead of me, I think rat was talking to you.
If you people want to talk past me, ok, but leave me out of the loop.
Its common courtesy.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just gave you the same BS you threw at me, only thing I changed was the specifics pertinent to your situation.
> You should expect nothing less.


You should expect that people are going to be laughing at you the rest of your life.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sorry dude... American Think can say whatever they want, but if millions of hetro men were tuning into watch the swimsuit section they wouldn't be getting rid of it.  The ratings are dropping, and NBC is changing the format and making it more about empowerment.  Knowing the Conservative Outrage Machine would take the bait and are giving them free publicity.
> Heck now even I might tune in to see how they re-do the format, and I haven't watched the Miss America Pageant in years.


Kinda funny to hear a bunch of guys debate this..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just gave you the same BS you threw at me, only thing I changed was the specifics pertinent to your situation.
> You should expect nothing less.


So you are afraid to answer the question, got it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Instead of me, I think rat was talking to you.
> If you people want to talk past me, ok, but leave me out of the loop.
> Its common courtesy.


Oh, because it's a given that nutters like you don't answer questions?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If your daughter wants to be a Miss America model she'd better get used to being around gay people and people whose gender identifiers might make you feel a bit weird.  I have trouble believing this is news to anyone.
> 
> Speaking of changing rooms, you do know Trump has admitted to going into the Miss America dressing room so he could look at the naked and semi-naked teenage contestants.  If I had to choose between DT leering at my undressed daughter, vs a gender bending gay guy... have to say I'd be more comfortable with the not Trump one.  How 'bout you Ricky?


So I guess Bruce, errrr, whatever name Ms/Mr Jenner is going by, can compete in the beauty pagent. Maybe he, errr... she can win another title/medal and reign as the King, errrrr... the Queen of the pagent/event.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> You should expect that people are going to be laughing at you the rest of your life.


Tell us what that is like Magoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

I hope all those votes are worth people dying and kids being separated from their illegal law breaking parents.
Party/power over country/life.

*Texas Border Patrol Agents Find 3 Migrant Corpses in Day*
21
*2,142 Refugees Admitted into the U.S. in May*
469
*ICE Arrests Nearly 115 Illegal Alien Workers at Ohio Landscaping Business*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I didn't bring up "beauty pageant", joe did you disingenuous, lying piece of excrement . . . you just never can get it right nor play it straight, you always have to leave an opening for me to see what a buffoon you are.
> 
> Why didn't you list Trump? He bragged about walking into the dressing room at beauty pageants just cuz he could, he bragged, more than once about being a sexual predator, but for some reason you didn't list him.


Where did I say you brought it up?
Your are a funny f'n duck...
I knew you would list Trump because that's all you live for...I listed the people you conveniently ignore or forget.
Now go fuck yourself jackass...


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did I say you brought it up?
> Your are a funny f'n duck...
> I knew you would list Trump because that's all you live for...I listed the people you conveniently ignore or forget.
> Now go fuck yourself jackass...


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You talk about a "beauty pageant"?
> Your concern should be with predators like the ones listed below
> See Harvey Weinstein...Anthony Weiner...Bill Clinton....Elliot Spitzer...even Jack Kennedy...and the beat goes on.


Gee, I wonder where I got the idea I was talking about a "beauty pageant"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


 . . . and senile.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> You should expect that people are going to be laughing at you the rest of your life.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where am I upset?
> Pay attention, Gomer.


Doesn't including transexuals in with the rest of society always get you nutter types upset?


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So I guess Bruce, errrr, whatever name Ms/Mr Jenner is going by, can compete in the beauty pagent. Maybe he, errr... she can win another title/medal and reign as the King, errrrr... the Queen of the pagent/event.


For better or worse, as we're talking about less then 1% of the population... it's hard to picture a Network Show giving much prime time focus on a topic that effects such a small demographic (when they need to draw millions of viewers to break even).  Although I would say that if a transsexual comes along who inspires folks, or has a great personal story then undoubtedly they will make appearances.  So yeah, you're probably going to see Caitlyn Jenner from time to time.

I imagine you'll survive...


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> You should expect that people are going to be laughing at you the rest of your life.


I'm laughing at the plumber right now...


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm laughing at the plumber right now...


I have been laughing at him for years, even before t became a political issue.

Of course, if he is not serious about any of his idiotic posts and his behavior is just the actions of a troll, he can laugh at me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I have been laughing at him for years, even before t became a political issue.
> 
> Of course, if he is not serious about any of his idiotic posts and his behavior is just the actions of a troll, he can laugh at me.


No one gets to you like the plumber, he doesn't have to try.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No one gets to you like the plumber, he doesn't have to try.


"Gets to me"?  Didn't you read where I said I have been laughing at him for years?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> For better or worse, as we're talking about less then 1% of the population... it's hard to picture a Network Show giving much prime time focus on a topic that effects such a small demographic (when they need to draw millions of viewers to break even).  Although I would say that if a transsexual comes along who inspires folks, or has a great personal story then undoubtedly they will make appearances.  So yeah, you're probably going to see Caitlyn Jenner from time to time.
> 
> I imagine you'll survive...


Yes yes, of course. You need to go along with all the other Looney Left Leaning Lunatics . I'm sure that in todays day and age they could just roll the Miss America Pageant into one of the OC Houswives episodes. 

Oh yea, you're  going to survive Trump as well.


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is Huskers idea of a Miss America contestant.


*I do believe that is the Rodent Queen of 2016.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> "Gets to me"?  Didn't you read where I said I have been laughing at him for years?



*Oh yeah .....you might laugh a little on the outside, but yur cryin inside...tears of a GolfBall Clown.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Doesn't including transexuals in with the rest of society always get you nutter types upset?


I just made a prediction.
You heard it here first.
Upset has nothing to do with it.
I guide my own ship through the sea, and expect the same of you.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Yes yes, of course. You need to go along with all the other Looney Left Leaning Lunatics . I'm sure that in todays day and age they could just roll the Miss America Pageant into one of the OC Houswives episodes.
> 
> Oh yea, you're  going to survive Trump as well.


I "need to go along"?   Multi, no one is making me do anything. I just believe in treating people with dignity and respect when possible (although I'll admit it can be an uphill battle for me, especially when confronted by knuckleheads).  

It's unfortunate that treating your neighbors with a little dignity has gone from being what was expected, to now becoming something folks want you to apologize for.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I have been laughing at him for years, even before t became a political issue.
> 
> Of course, if he is not serious about any of his idiotic posts and his behavior is just the actions of a troll, he can laugh at me.


I never laugh at you.
I laugh with you.
Im a giver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm laughing at the plumber right now...


Im laughing with you, amigo.
Im laughing with you...

I have the benevolent nature of a Buddhist monk.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh yeah .....you might laugh a little on the outside, but yur cryin inside...tears of a GolfBall Clown.*


The poetry here is reminiscent of Longfellow?
I cant place it, but it's beautiful.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just made a prediction.
> You heard it here first.
> Upset has nothing to do with it.
> I guide my own ship through the sea, and expect the same of you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


>


Im sorry, you have lupus?
Horrible disease.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im laughing with you, amigo.
> Im laughing with you...
> 
> I have the benevolent nature of a Buddhist monk.


I was about to ask you if I could rub the Buddah Belly you're so zen...


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sorry, you have lupus?
> Horrible disease.


I just remembered the quote and liked the picture when google gave me a list of memes with the saying...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I just remembered the quote and liked the picture when google gave me a list of memes with the saying...


Thank God.
I thought maybe you were afflicted with that horrible scourge.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was about to ask you if I could rub the Buddah Belly you're so zen...


Yes I am, and no, you cant.
(but thanks for asking)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> "Gets to me"?  Didn't you read where I said I have been laughing at him for years?


And I didnt get you anything.
That's it, you're on the Christmas list.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I "need to go along"?   Multi, no one is making me do anything. I just believe in treating people with dignity and respect when possible (although I'll admit it can be an uphill battle for me, especially when confronted by knuckleheads).
> 
> It's unfortunate that treating your neighbors with a little dignity has gone from being what was expected, to now becoming something folks want you to apologize for.


TD.. once again you read something that is just not there. Where did I post about treating people poorly? You try so hard and fail so epically at trying to paint conservatives like me in a bad light. I admire your consistency,  as misplaced as it is...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I "need to go along"?   Multi, no one is making me do anything. I just believe in treating people with dignity and respect when possible (although I'll admit it can be an uphill battle for me, especially when confronted by knuckleheads).
> 
> It's unfortunate that treating your neighbors with a little dignity has gone from being what was expected, to now becoming something folks want you to apologize for.


And no, you don't need to go along, you do go along.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

YIKES!
 
Steve Harvey Calls Golden State Players 'Gorilla's' on ESPN
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/06/07/steve-harvey-calls-golden-state-players-gorillas-espn/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjpqsWlv8HbAhUIy1kKHa_NDssQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3jcmPWhVXMdEo4fsScRgGt&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Black employment: The new underground railroad
JUNE 7, 2018
Democrats are racists and have always been so.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/black_employment_the_new_underground_railroad.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> YIKES!
> View attachment 2732
> Steve Harvey Calls Golden State Players 'Gorilla's' on ESPN
> 7 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/06/07/steve-harvey-calls-golden-state-players-gorillas-espn/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjpqsWlv8HbAhUIy1kKHa_NDssQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3jcmPWhVXMdEo4fsScRgGt&ampcf=1


As long as he didnt mention planet of the apes he should be ok.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As long as he didnt mention planet of the apes he should be ok.


He's just a sore loser, GO DUBS!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Who is this Ben Rhodes again? Who did he work for? Why would he lie? Other than he iz a lib, I mean.

*Ben Rhodes: Saudis Gave Obama Officials Suitcases Filled with Jewels*
818


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Boston fans have always been losers, way back to the Larry Bird days,

*Horrible Boston Red Sox Fans Do The Most Uncool Thing Ever *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Radio

Sign up
Login
  



*Progressive wins local election by 13 votes, takes oath upon ‘The Autobiography of Malcolm X’*
1 hour





Mariah Parker, a 26-year-old progressive candidate and hip-hop artist, won a local Georgia election by just 13 votes last month. She took her oath office Tuesday upon a copy of "The Autobiography of Malcolm X." (Image source: YouTube screenshot)


A 26-year-old progressive candidate and hip-hop artist — who won a local Georgia election by just 13 votes last month — took her oath office Tuesday not upon a Bible but upon a copy of “The Autobiography of Malcolm X.”

Mariah Parker — her right fist raised — placed her left hand on the book about the controversial Nation of Islam leader who was gunned down in 1965. Parker’s mother held the worn paperback as Parker took the oath of office for the Athens-Clarke County Commission. She then took her seat among the other commissioners.




Parker edged out her opponent by a 638 to 625 tally on May 22, OnlineAthens reported.



The University of Georgia doctoral candidate in linguistics is also known by her hip-hop stage name, Lingua Franca.







Mariah Parker, aka. Lingua Franca, onstage. (Image source: YouTube screenshot)
“My platform centers around economic and racial justice,” Parker told the Red & Black. “The policies of this town have been structured, deliberately, to ensure that a certain class of people will continue to thrive and a certain class of people will continue to not.”



Parker told the Flagpole that the local black community suffers from lack of resources.

“The racists have all the money, still, so it’s economically advantageous to cater to them,” she added to the Flagpole, which noted Parker’s top priority as a commissioner is earmarking 30 percent of Athens’ contracts for black- and Latino-owned companies.

Parker’s swearing-in and seating on the county commission was captured on video. The relevant portion begins just after the 1-minute mark:


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Radio
> 
> Sign up
> Login
> ...


. . . and your point is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and your point is?


Just sort of funny, how about giving contracts to the best companies no matter who owns them?
Union or not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just sort of funny, how about giving contracts to the best companies no matter who owns them?
> Union or not.


What are the parameters you wish to go by to decide which is the "best" company?


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

tenacious said:


>



*A future Micheal Avenatti quote after she dumps him....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are the parameters you wish to go by to decide which is the "best" company?


The best quality at the best price done the quickest amount of time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boston fans have always been losers, way back to the Larry Bird days,
> 
> *Horrible Boston Red Sox Fans Do The Most Uncool Thing Ever *


I have no problem with this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

*1,600 ICE detainees shipped to federal prisons...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have no problem with this.


Why?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why?


They paid for the tickets and its not against the rules.
I have personally witnessed Boston fans doing way worse shit than this.,
Last time I went to a Padres Dodgers game, some idiot wanted to pick a fight with me while I was waiting for my tacos.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They paid for the tickets and its not against the rules.
> I have personally witnessed Boston fans doing way worse shit than this.,


You are starting to worry me, first the Obama thing and now this, I thought I knew you.
 Oy Vey


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The best quality at the best price done the quickest amount of time.


Pick 2.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Radio
> 
> Sign up
> Login
> ...


These people will get what they deserve.
There's always a push back when people realize (eventually) they screwed the pooch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> These people will get what they deserve.
> There's always a push back when people realize (eventually) they screwed the pooch.


Speaking of screwing the pooch, where is Obama from?
*Chicago leads in underwater homes...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Pick 2.


I new someone would get it, nice job old timer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They paid for the tickets and its not against the rules.
> I have personally witnessed Boston fans doing way worse shit than this.,
> Last time I went to a Padres Dodgers game, some idiot wanted to pick a fight with me while I was waiting for my tacos.


many pro sporting events are more trouble than they are worth, I gave away 4 $80 Dodger seats and $40 parking a month ago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They paid for the tickets and its not against the rules.
> I have personally witnessed Boston fans doing way worse shit than this.,
> Last time I went to a Padres Dodgers game, some idiot wanted to pick a fight with me while I was waiting for my tacos.


Dodger fans are the worst . . . I mean, really, most of them have to live in LA. Living in that environment fosters the development of issues, deep seated issues.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dodger fans are the worst . . . I mean, really, most of them have to live in LA. Living in that environment fosters the development of issues, deep seated issues.


In my experience over the years, I would rate Philly fans as the worst per capita.
The incident with the Dodger fan happened while standing in line at "Taco Tuesday".
I was having a really friendly conversation with a Dodger fan, when his drunk friend decided I was talking shit to him.
He made the right choice after his friend talked some sense into him and he actually apologized.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dodger fans are the worst . . . I mean, really, most of them have to live in LA. Living in that environment fosters the development of issues, deep seated issues.


Wouldn't be so bad if the illegals weren't robbing , raping and murdering everyone. Oh, and clogging up the streets, schools, hospitals and public transportation.
Other than that I guess some are good people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wouldn't be so bad if the illegals weren't robbing , raping and murdering everyone. Oh, and clogging up the streets, schools, hospitals and public transportation.
> Other than that I guess some are good people.


Some are good people, and some are douche holes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wouldn't be so bad if the illegals weren't robbing , raping and murdering everyone. Oh, and clogging up the streets, schools, hospitals and public transportation.
> Other than that I guess some are good people.


I will go about my normal life as I await LE's outrage of your use of the word, "everyone" . . . aka not holding my breath.

There would be no LA without immigrants, illegal or not. How did your family enter the USA?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In my experience over the years, I would rate Philly fans as the worst per capita.
> The incident with the Dodger fan happened while standing in line at "Taco Tuesday".
> I was having a really friendly conversation with a Dodger fan, when his drunk friend decided I was talking shit to him.
> He made the right choice after his friend talked some sense into him and he actually apologized.


I've had more experience with Dodgers fans than the battery chuckers.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've had more experience with Dodgers fans than the battery chuckers.


Ah, the good old days in San Diego Stadium (before it was named the Q) when the Field Level seats down by the Dodger bullpen were full of rowdy fans wearing "Dodgers Suck"  t-shirts, and drinking from gallon milk jugs of beer (you could bring in your own drinks in those days, up to a gallon per person, legally) and smoking smelly cigarettes (not as legal, but still...).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will go about my normal life as I await LE's outrage of your use of the word, "everyone" . . . aka not holding my breath.
> 
> There would be no LA without immigrants, illegal or not. How did your family enter the USA?


On a boat.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/549800225039203/photos/a.775757485776808.1073741831.549800225039203/1946150158737529/?type=3&theater


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.facebook.com/549800225039203/photos/a.775757485776808.1073741831.549800225039203/1946150158737529/?type=3&theater


Takes one to know one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> On a boat.


Funny, mine did too.
Most of em anyways.
I recently found out I have endemic American blood, as well as sub-Saharan African ancestors as well.
I can honestly say that I have twice as much African blood as I do endemic American blood, which honestly, surprised me.
Anyhoo, the Euros and Africos both got here by boat, and without them and the Americanos who were already here, the plumber would not be here at all.
Third person legacy and shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

The End of Merit
DAVID SOLWAY
Everyone is at risk when the meritocracy principle submits to the social justice compulsion and feel-good dynamics. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/the_end_of_merit.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Should we continue to preserve the fictions around 'anchor babies'?
JUNE 8, 2018
The sights and sounds of a Boston hospital should give us an indication of how widespread the "anchor baby" idea has gotten.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/should_we_continue_to_preserve_the_fictions_around_anchor_babies.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

The lawless, porn-respecting , MS-13-loving, humorless American left
JUNE 8, 2018
These people should not be allowed to run a lemonade stand, let alone the United States.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/the_lawless_pornrespecting__ms13loving_humorless_american_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Registrar in Houston fighting to keep non-citizens eligible to vote
JUNE 7, 2018
We are losing our country when bogus votes are openly prized by public officials responsible for election integrity.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/registrar_in_houston_fighting_to_keep_noncitizens_eligible_to_vote.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Takes one to know one.


Have you heard E is an old school conservative? I will have to take him at his word because he never shows it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I will go about my normal life as I await LE's outrage of your use of the word, "everyone" . . . aka not holding my breath.
> 
> There would be no LA without immigrants, illegal or not. How did your family enter the USA?


Joe uses the word 'everyone' to mock you, you ignorant slut...
Enjoy the day pinhead...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Some are good people, and some are douche holes.


Just like the folks in Ocean Beach.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joe uses the word 'everyone' to mock you, you ignorant slut...
> Enjoy the day pinhead...


Isn't it amazing those people haven't figured me out yet?
Ignorant is just the beginning to describe them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Target rich environment.
*4,000 PALESTINIANS BURN TIRES IN FIERY GAZA BORDER PROTEST...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Schumer: #MeToo Is Important, But I Don't Want To Talk About Bill Clinton 
Matt Vespa |


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

*WATCH: Mayor Jumps For Joy After Judge Protects Philadelphia's Sanctuary City Status  *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: Mayor Jumps For Joy After Judge Protects Philadelphia's Sanctuary City Status  *
> By Hank Berrien


Seems he may be more concerned with public safety than the looney ideas you've been groomed to believe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems he may be more concerned with public safety than the looney ideas you've been groomed to believe.


He better be concerned about his coming retirement party.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He better be concerned about his coming retirement party.


In Philly? You don't pay attention much do ya? Philly ain't Lancaster.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In Philly? You don't pay attention much do ya? Philly ain't Lancaster.


Maybe another wake up call?
*How Trump took Pennsylvania: Wins everywhere ... - Philly.com*
*www.philly.com*/*philly*/news/...*Trump*_took_Pennsylvania__*Wins*__almost...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe another wake up call?
> *How Trump took Pennsylvania: Wins everywhere ... - Philly.com*
> *www.philly.com*/*philly*/news/...*Trump*_took_Pennsylvania__*Wins*__almost...


The question was Philly Mr. Doomass . . . but you probably couldn't point out Philly on a map.

First sentence of your article, that you didn't read.
"Hillary Clinton did what Democratic presidential nominees had done for years to win Pennsylvania on Election Day: She blew away her Republican rival in Philadelphia and its suburbs."

. . . and it was 44,292 that tipped the scales in Pennsylvania, less than attend a Dodgers game on a Sunday afternoon.

https://www.nytimes.com/elections/results/pennsylvania-president-clinton-trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The question was Philly Mr. Doomass . . . but you probably couldn't point out Philly on a map.
> 
> First sentence of your article, that you didn't read.
> "Hillary Clinton did what Democratic presidential nominees had done for years to win Pennsylvania on Election Day: She blew away her Republican rival in Philadelphia and its suburbs."
> ...


Did you read my response? Maybe?
Are you as sure of this as you were Trump would lose?
Mr Dumb Ass.
Point being, you people aren't quite as smart as you think you are.
I thought that smugness would wear off, but I was wrong, 2nd time this year.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read my response? Maybe?
> Are you as sure of this as you were Trump would lose?
> Mr Dumb Ass.
> Point being, you people aren't quite as smart as you think you are.
> I thought that smugness would wear off, but I was wrong, 2nd time this year.


Nice try, you are sinking and grasping at straws (or for a fellow nutter to come to your rescue and agree with your nonsensical excuse for ignorance, like always).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try, you are sinking and grasping at straws (or for a fellow nutter to come to your rescue and agree with your nonsensical excuse for ignorance, like always).


Again, you must not know me very well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

HotAir
*Oh my: DOJ will no longer defend parts of ObamaCare in court*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Not that we needed it, but just another reason women shouldn't be in combat.
suicide
*Female Veterans Face Higher Risk of Suicide*
 
Brianna Heldt
|
Posted: Jun 08, 2018 12:15 PM
a recent NPR article, women who’ve served in combat are 250 times more likely than female civilians to commit suicide.

Male veterans, on the other hand, are only 18 times more likely to kill themselves than their male civilian counterparts.

What, exactly, is going on?

So far, it’s not exactly clear what the reason is for the disparity.

The US Department of Veterans Affairs remains a convenient and expedient scapegoat, certainly, and not entirely without good reason. Just this past May, Forbes published a piece titled 3 Ways to Fix the VA Among Ongoing Scandals. The article describes woefully inadequate facilities and cites the 2014 scandal in particular, which erupted under the Obama administration, and where government officials allegedly falsified data showing just how long desperate veterans were waiting for appointments.

But the ongoing problems and corruption in the VA can’t fully explain the problem.

Nor can the VA be wholly responsible for the suicide rate among female veterans having increased by 85%--not an insignificant number, surely--in recent years. Why are women in combat doing so much worse, comparatively, than men? And what is the reason for the sudden, sharp increase? 

If nothing else, the latest polls and research seem to validate something conservatives have been saying for a long time: men and women are indeed _different_.

Researchers with the Service Women’s Action Network (SWAN) just released a series of mental wellness recommendations for servicewomen and female veterans. One of those recommendations is the establishment of stronger social support networks. There is concern among researchers that women who’ve served in combat zones, in contrast to men, have no real community with which to share their experiences.

But while that may be true to some degree, it doesn’t necessarily speak to why women in particular are struggling so much. Surely men, too, have a difficult time finding positive ways of processing what they’ve seen.

One wonders if this latest research will ignite the age-old debate over women serving in combat positions, in general. It’s certainly possible. As recently as 2016, PBS was reporting a Marine general’s predictions that “the Defense Department’s vows to maintain the same standards for women and men in combat jobs won’t last,” and that “the military will eventually be pressured to lower the qualifications so more women can serve in jobs like the Marine infantry.”

At the time, the Marine Corps was opposed to opening certain infantry and combat positions to women, claiming that evidence showed male-only units were more effective than combined-gender units. They also worried about the potential for sexual harassment, and for the general well-being of women serving in such positions.

Two years later, it appears that the sharp decline in women’s mental health may support the Marine Corps’ position.

It was in 2013 when then-Secretary of Defense Leon Panetta granted women the previously unavailable right to serve in combat. Three years later, and against the Marine Corps’ recommendations, _all _military occupational specialties (such as ground units) were made available to women. 

Liberals have long insisted that true gender equality demands women be afforded access to the same opportunities as men. But what this position fails to take into account is now being borne out in the extremely troubling suicide statistics: for all the talk of equality, servicemen and servicewomen are not faring the same. Women, who now have equal access to combat positions, are suffering disproportionately. Even if they make it back to their families alive, they may still not survive.

Controversial or not, perhaps it’s time to reconsider whether serving in combat is truly what’s best for women


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not that we needed it, but just another reason women shouldn't be in combat.
> suicide
> *Female Veterans Face Higher Risk of Suicide*
> 
> ...


We don't do enough for any of our servicemen and women, before, during or after their service.
 . . . and attempting to lay the blame on "liberals" is of course, disingenuous at best.

“These findings are deeply concerning, which is why I made suicide prevention my top clinical priority,” said VA Secretary Dr. David J. Shulkin. “I am committed to reducing Veteran suicides through support and education. We know that of the 20 suicides a day that we reported last year, 14 are not under VA care. This is a national public health issue that requires a concerted, national approach.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not that we needed it, but just another reason women shouldn't be in combat.
> suicide
> *Female Veterans Face Higher Risk of Suicide*
> 
> ...


A "blogger" and very right heavy one as well. WOW! Nice list of topics, right down your alley.

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/briannaheldt


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We don't do enough for any of our servicemen and women, before, during or after their service.
> . . . and attempting to lay the blame on "liberals" is of course, disingenuous at best.
> 
> “These findings are deeply concerning, which is why I made suicide prevention my top clinical priority,” said VA Secretary Dr. David J. Shulkin. “I am committed to reducing Veteran suicides through support and education. We know that of the 20 suicides a day that we reported last year, 14 are not under VA care. This is a national public health issue that requires a concerted, national approach.”


Women wouldn't be in combat if not for liberals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not that we needed it, but just another reason women shouldn't be in combat.
> suicide
> *Female Veterans Face Higher Risk of Suicide*
> 
> ...


The Boulder County Sheriff’s Office has come up with a new plan to stop potential school shooters: storing AR-15 rifles on school campuses.

According to the sheriff’s office, moving guns out of the cars of school resource officers, where they are presently kept, and into the school buildings themselves, ought to allow officers to respond faster. The two schools in question are in Lyons Middle/Senior High School and Niwot High School--where officer response time is presently 10 to 15 minutes.

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/briannaheldt/2018/06/07/colorado-sheriffs-have-this-new-idea-for-stopping-school-shootings-n2488404

What possibly could go wrong?






*Three Guns Accidentally Fired In Schools In One Week; At Least 29 Killed & 51 Injured at Schools in 2018*

*https://www.the74million.org/three-accidental-school-shootings-in-one-week-the-latest-by-a-teacher-in-a-gun-safety-class/*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

President Donald Trump says he's inclined to support a bipartisan effort in Congress to ease the U.S. ban on marijuana.

Asked Friday about a proposed bill that would reshape the nation's approach to pot, Trump said he would "probably end up supporting that."


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They paid for the tickets and its not against the rules.
> I have personally witnessed Boston fans doing way worse shit than this.,
> Last time I went to a Padres Dodgers game, some idiot wanted to pick a fight with me while I was waiting for my tacos.


*Had to of been a Liberal.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

*Bill Clinton Defends Al Franken...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

My mom loved Foie Gras probably as much as Anthony did.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Women wouldn't be in combat if not for liberals.


Molly Pitcher, Battle of Monmouth, 1778 --


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My mom loved Foie Gras probably as much as Anthony did.


With veal?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

espola said:


> With veal?


Its great with veal.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dodger fans are the worst . . . I mean, really, most of them have to live in LA. Living in that environment fosters the development of issues, deep seated issues.



*Huh ???*

*You're Crazy...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Lawsuit: State Dems Funneled $84 Million to Clinton Campaign
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/09/lawsuit-state-dems-funneled-84-million-to-clinton-campaign/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi5z_PTy8fbAhWCt1kKHQoIAOgQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw23RbQg58jNq2s0UnZx1qfq


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its great with veal.


Forgot to add, "What isn't?"

I picked my first tomatillos of the year this morning, and I'm doing, Chile Verde el Plomero Magnifico.
Its my own creation that uses chicken thighs instead of pork, and blends aspects of French country cooking with the traditional Mexican country dish.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In Philly? You don't pay attention much do ya? Philly ain't Lancaster.



*Those colors used to be reversed until the Democrats *
*decided to try and SCREW with the voters as usual........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Those colors used to be reversed until the Democrats *
> *decided to try and SCREW with the voters as usual........*


So you want them reversed?


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its great with veal.


The farmer up the road from my Grandparent's farm had an old-fashioned dairy operation.  When his cows delivered a male calf, after weaning they would use an instrument like that used on geese and ducks to make foie gras (think funnel and rubber hose), except in their case it was used to deliver a caustic solution down into the calf's throat and stomach.  It wouldn't kill it right away - it would have slowly starved to death except that it was butchered after it got really lean and anemic.  I was told that way made the best veal.

The gods were not amused - one of his younger kids didn't understand what was happening and drank down some of the liquid himself, out of sight of the adults.  It took years of treatment to restore his esophagus, during which time the boy had to drink a liquid diet down through plastic tubes bypassing the damage, running from the back of his mouth down the outside his neck and into his stomach.

Remembering that, I never could eat veal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

espola said:


> The farmer up the road from my Grandparent's farm had an old-fashioned dairy operation.  When his cows delivered a male calf, after weaning they would use an instrument like that used on geese and ducks to make foie gras (think funnel and rubber hose), except in their case it was used to deliver a caustic solution down into the calf's throat and stomach.  It wouldn't kill it right away - it would have slowly starved to death except that it was butchered after it got really lean and anemic.  I was told that way made the best veal.
> 
> The gods were not amused - one of his younger kids didn't understand what was happening and drank down some of the liquid himself, out of sight of the adults.  It took years of treatment to restore his esophagus, during which time the boy had to drink a liquid diet down through plastic tubes bypassing the damage, running from the back of his mouth down the outside his neck and into his stomach.
> 
> Remembering that, I never could eat veal.


Just think of the  calfs as political opponents who would get the guillotine had they survived.
Delicious.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just think of the  calfs as political opponents who would get the guillotine had they survived.
> Delicious.


????


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh, the oh so tolerant left


Poll: Democratic undergrads far less likely to trust, befriend people with differing political views
6 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/09/darmouth-poll/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjq1tqGmsjbAhUntlkKHdvMCv0QqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw0U9UrQ4Yknjbo4tT7O8uRL&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

espola said:


> ????


I went on a field trip as a second grader to a chicken processing plant in Rogers Arkansas. (Tysons)
Summer vacation.
All the kids got to see how chickens get into packages that people buy in stores.
I had chicken for dinner tonight.
My famous El Verde.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I went on a field trip as a second grader to a chicken processing plant in Rogers Arkansas.
> Summer vacation.
> All the kids got to see how chickens get into packages that people buy in stores.
> I had chicken for dinner tonight.
> My famous El Verde.


The chickens were guillotined?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

espola said:


> The chickens were guillotined?


Kinda, then they were put on a conveyer belt thingy, and they went through stages.
One stage involved a long suction hose that sucked blood 'n guts up 'n out.
At the end, the carcasses went through a guantlet of inward pointing torch flames to burn off any remaining feathers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

I have absolutely no problem butchering and processing an animal for food.
Its perfectly natural and healthy.
If veal is a problem for you, dont eat it, as espola does.
, Ce la vie.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have absolutely no problem butchering and processing an animal for food.
> Its perfectly natural and healthy.
> If veal is a problem for you, dont eat it, as espola does.
> , Ce la vie.


It's not the butchering that turns me off veal.  It's the image of the kid with the tubes running down his neck.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kinda, then they were put on a conveyer belt thingy, and they went through stages.
> One stage involved a long suction hose that sucked blood 'n guts up 'n out.
> At the end, the carcasses went through a guantlet of inward pointing torch flames to burn off any remaining feathers.


My dad would cut the chicken heads off in our garage with an axe, and then dunk the carcass in a tub of boiling water to loosen the feathers.  I was about 5 years old then, but I got to help my mother with the chicken plucking.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dodger fans are the worst . . . I mean, really, most of them have to live in LA. Living in that environment fosters the development of issues, deep seated issues.


I mean, really, LA is full of pc, progressive, democrats, like Maxine Waters....
"Living in that environment fosters the development of issues, deep seated issues."
You just might be onto something duck.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I mean, really, LA is full of pc, progressive, democrats, like Maxine Waters....
> "Living in that environment fosters the development of issues, deep seated issues."
> You just might be onto something duck.


Sports, like food are a couple of the most political things around.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> My dad would cut the chicken heads off in our garage with an axe, and then dunk the carcass in a tub of boiling water to loosen the feathers.  I was about 5 years old then, but I got to help my mother with the chicken plucking.


Messy.
I prefer to put the chicken in a four sided "funnel" I made, upside down, with its head and neck poking out the bottom, calming the bird, and then slicing its neck, allowing the blood to drain out before it knows its dead. The blood is drained cleanly into a bucket the dogs get, no mess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Messy.
> I prefer to put the chicken in a four sided "funnel" I made, upside down, with its head and neck poking out the bottom, calming the bird, and then slicing its neck, allowing the blood to drain out before it knows its dead. The blood is drained cleanly into a bucket the dogs get, no mess.


Something  like this?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Something  like this?
> View attachment 2749


Is that guy looking at Sarah while he's choking, I mean, bleeding his chicken?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that guy looking at Sarah while he's choking, I mean, bleeding his chicken?


That picture was from a video, that guy was cutting heads off during he interview and SP didn't even miss a beat, look it up, too funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That picture was from a video, that guy was cutting heads off during he interview and SP didn't even miss a beat, look it up, too funny.


You're a city boy I take it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're a city boy I take it?


Born and raised, but I hunt and fish with the best of em.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That picture was from a video, that guy was cutting heads off during he interview and SP didn't even miss a beat, look it up, too funny.


Just looked it up.
Hilarious!
I thought that "chicken" looked big, but I couldnt decide if it was a giant chicken or a really small guy.
Too funny watching the video with Sarah and the guy draining the bird in the background. At one point he turns around and looks at her for awhile, then he just goes back to work and you can see him nodding his head like he agrees with what she's saying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just looked it up.
> Hilarious!
> I thought that "chicken" looked big, but I couldnt decide if it was a giant chicken or a really small guy.
> Too funny watching the video with Sarah and the guy draining the bird in the background. At one point he turns around and looks at her for awhile, then he just goes back to work and you can see him nodding his head like he agrees with what she's saying.


I watched some of her now defunct TV show, she ain't to adept at outdoors living herself, but a least she'd seen it before.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I watched some of her now defunct TV show, she ain't to adept at outdoors living herself, but a least she'd seen it before.


She would out du you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She would out du you.


She's pretty tough.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you want them reversed?


*Why not....and while ur at it, state the TRUTH about the Origins of the KKK and*
*who they are/were associated with.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I watched some of her now defunct TV show, she ain't to adept at outdoors living herself, but a least she'd seen it before.


*You'd cry one hour out on some of her hunting excursions....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You'd cry one hour out on some of her hunting excursions....*


Yup, husker du is must be a momma's boy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sports, like food are a couple of the most political things around.


Non political Duck...non political.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

Hot Air

Canada: You illegal aliens need to stop breaching our border
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/10/canada-illegal-aliens-need-stop-breaching-border/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj8wIvP0crbAhWGxVkKHai2CtkQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw2FmVC9GdiYrHzdHFTMlkJU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Truth, Veritas, and Knowledge of History in the U.S.
MICHAEL CURTIS
The snowflakes in their never-ending quest to erase injustice are now targeting some of the most essential elements of America's historic foundation i...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/truth_veritas_and_knowledge_of_history_in_the_us.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

*Bill Clinton: Norms of 'What You Can Do to Someone Against Their Will' Have Changed...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Bill Clinton: Norms of 'What You Can Do to Someone Against Their Will' Have Changed...*


"I moved on her like a bitch, I knew she was married" Are either that relevant?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Truth, Veritas, and Knowledge of History in the U.S.
> MICHAEL CURTIS
> The snowflakes in their never-ending quest to erase injustice are now targeting some of the most essential elements of America's historic foundation i...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/truth_veritas_and_knowledge_of_history_in_the_us.html


Is that the same outlet the had an exclusive with the pizza-gate story?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I moved on her like a bitch, I knew she was married" Are either that relevant?


I would call that locker room talk, you know, sauna room talk only non gay.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I moved on her like a bitch, I knew she was married" Are either that relevant?



*Jealousy/Envy......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the same outlet the had an exclusive with the pizza-gate story?


*When the indictments are handed down you will be thankful.....*
*Ridicule all you want at the present....It's in your " DNC '...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not the butchering that turns me off veal.  It's the image of the kid with the tubes running down his neck.



*There Spola goes with those subtle innuendos ......oh poor Spola - Golf Ball Stola.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *There Spola goes with those subtle innuendos ......oh poor Spola - Golf Ball Stola.....*


Yikes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *There Spola goes with those subtle innuendos ......oh poor Spola - Golf Ball Stola.....*


Nothing subtle about it if you read the story . . . was Ricky's "Yikes" in response to you ignorance, like in "Yikes" you sure missed the point of that one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Clapper Concedes Obama’s Iran Deal Gave Away ‘Too Much’


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing subtle about it if you read the story . . . was Ricky's "Yikes" in response to you ignorance, like in "Yikes" you sure missed the point of that one?


*Nah....I think YOU missed the Point Rodent...Yikes.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing subtle about it if you read the story . . . was Ricky's "Yikes" in response to you ignorance, like in "Yikes" you sure missed the point of that one?


Double yikes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clapper Concedes Obama’s Iran Deal Gave Away ‘Too Much’


Obvi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

The Democrats' IT Scandal Cover-Up
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
One suspects that if the case involved 40 or more Republican members of Congress, things might be moving along more speedily. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/the_democrats_it_scandal_coverup.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

An unsurprising immigration poll
JUNE 12, 2018
Illegal immigration is resented in 2018's battleground districts.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/an_unsurprising_immigration_poll.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> An unsurprising immigration poll
> JUNE 12, 2018
> Illegal immigration is resented in 2018's battleground districts.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/an_unsurprising_immigration_poll.html


Ah yes, more divisive propaganda via joe's favorite anti-democracy, pro-Putin website.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, more divisive propaganda via joe's favorite anti-democracy, pro-Putin website.


Just the facts ma'am, just the facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just the facts ma'am, just the facts.


Divisive propaganda via Putins directive, divide and conquer . . . and you cheer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Divisive propaganda via Putins directive, divide and conquer . . . and you cheer.


Hip Hip Hooray.
The Donald is kicking ass and taking names.
You better hope they find him with a dead girl or a live boy before 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hip Hip Hooray.
> The Donald is kicking ass and taking names.
> You better hope they find him with a dead girl or a live boy before 2020.


Kim Jong Un, Vladimir Putin, Dennis Rodman, Roseanne Barr, Scott Baio, Jesse James, Kid Rock, Ted Nugent, Willie Robertson? Yeah a real who's who of of D list celebs, burnt out has beens and the worlds worst human rights offenders. Great list you got going there . . . and you act like Jay Z is the axis of evil.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kim Jong Un, Vladimir Putin, Dennis Rodman, Roseanne Barr, Scott Baio, Jesse James, Kid Rock, Ted Nugent, Willie Robertson? Yeah a real who's who of of D list celebs, burnt out has beens and the worlds worst human rights offenders. Great list you got going there . . . and you act like Jay Z is the axis of evil.


Don't forget Sheriff Joe and those trivial *306 electoral college voters*.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't forget Sheriff Joe and those trivial *306 electoral college voters*.


. . . and David Clarke. Apparently the win was enough for you? The taking America into a dark hole doesn't bother you? Again, if a Dem did any of the stuff you excuse Trump for your head would have exploded long ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and David Clarke. Apparently the win was enough for you? The taking America into a dark hole doesn't bother you? Again, if a Dem did any of the stuff you excuse Trump for your head would have exploded long ago.


Don't hate the player, hate the game, hater.
If you don't like the rules change them, make it a popularity contest, until then STFU and let the grown ups drive.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game, hater.
> If you don't like the rules change them, make it a popularity contest, until then STFU and let the grown ups drive.


Hilarious, your rep wins the pop contest and is swerving all over the place, yet you are trying to be the calming force? Dat's funny!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game, hater.
> If you don't like the rules change them, make it a popularity contest, until then STFU and let the grown ups drive.


You aren't holding Trump up to any standard, why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't holding Trump up to any standard, why?


I am holding him to Obama and both the Clinton standards, why do you ask?
You can't get any lower than those 3.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am holding him to Obama and both the Clinton standards, why do you ask?
> You can't get any lower than those 3.


Great point!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Great point!


It isn't easy shutting husker up.

I really don't think the kooks realize how many people are supporting trump just because the left is going after him so hard and unfairly, I am in that group and I believe you are as well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am holding him to Obama and both the Clinton standards, why do you ask?
> You can't get any lower than those 3.


Everything you have accused those people of and damned them for it with out an iota of evidence Trump has done 10 fold. The swamp is deeper and more detrimental to the American people and way of life than it ever has been . . . and Trump and Co. are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

*President Donald Trump is still angry at Justin Trudeau for a perceived slight during a speech by the Canadian prime minister following the G-7 meeting.*

Trump explained the situation Tuesday when asked about the G-7 gathering at a press conference in Singapore following his summit with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un:
"When I got out to the plane, I think that Justin probably didn't know that Air Force One has about 20 televisions. And I see the television and he's giving a news conference about how he will not be pushed around by the United States and I say push him around? We just shook hands. It was very friendly ... No, I have a good relationship with Justin Trudeau. I really did, other than he had a news conference, that he had because he assumed I was in an airplane and I wasn't watching. He learned. That's going to cost a lot of money for the people of Canada. He learned. You can't do that. You can't do that."

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/trump-says-trudeaus-comments-are-going-to-cost-canada-a-lot-of-money/ar-AAyxq5G?ocid=ientp

Thank you President Snowflake - you sound like a 10 year old.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> *President Donald Trump is still angry at Justin Trudeau for a perceived slight during a speech by the Canadian prime minister following the G-7 meeting.*
> 
> Trump explained the situation Tuesday when asked about the G-7 gathering at a press conference in Singapore following his summit with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un:
> "When I got out to the plane, I think that Justin probably didn't know that Air Force One has about 20 televisions. And I see the television and he's giving a news conference about how he will not be pushed around by the United States and I say push him around? We just shook hands. It was very friendly ... No, I have a good relationship with Justin Trudeau. I really did, other than he had a news conference, that he had because he assumed I was in an airplane and I wasn't watching. He learned. That's going to cost a lot of money for the people of Canada. He learned. You can't do that. You can't do that."
> ...


Almost as bad as Obama telling McCain "we won".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everything you have accused those people of and damned them for it with out an iota of evidence Trump has done 10 fold. The swamp is deeper and more detrimental to the American people and way of life than it ever has been . . . and Trump and Co. are laughing all the way to the bank.


What has Trump done? What evidence do you know about?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Almost as bad as Obama telling McCain "we won".


I did think that was pretty funny too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I did think that was pretty funny too.


I was watching when he told McCain that, if McCain had any balls he would have stood up for himself, that's why he lost the election.
IMHO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

*Video: Feinstein “didn’t know about” mistreatment of illegals under Obama*
Jazz Shaw Jun 12, 2018 12:31 PM





Perhaps you never asked


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Divisive propaganda via Putins directive, divide and conquer . . . and you cheer.


*Geeeeez Rodent.......can ya stop projecting Communist propaganda derived *
*from your weekly evening Union meetings.....It's obvious as hell when you've been *
*wound up like a toy...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't holding Trump up to any standard, why?


*Was one set with Barry Soetoro and his Bath House buddies.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Was one set with Barry Soetoro and his Bath House buddies.......*


I don't even know what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

WALSH: We Could Reclaim The Culture If We Had Even A Tiny Bit Of Courage
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/31748/walsh-post-matt-walsh?amp&ved=0ahUKEwi9ntDoxtDbAhVISq0KHS4HA5EQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw1K8o9w3v2Zkv1f_X8ZomWX


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Terrorist Time Bombs in the Making
EILEEN F. TOPLANSKY
Innocent Arab children are being brought into this world for the explicit purpose of becoming killing machines. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/terrorist_time_bombs_in_the_making.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Dems lament SCOTUS decision keeping voter registration rolls more honest
JUNE 12, 2018
Yesterday, the  Supreme Court made an important  decision  affirming Ohio's efforts to keep voter registration rolls up to date.  The media left is de...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/dems_lament_scotus_decision_keeping_voter_registration_rolls_more_honest.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

“I think Trump brought out the fact that — I mean, as crude and callous as he was at times — so many people had been almost discriminated against because they were Republicans and not Democrats that we felt inferior.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/national/trump-voters/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

*Time for Mr Keebler Elf to go,*
*GOP Reps Meadows, Jordan Hammer Jeff Sessions for Rod Rosenstein Defense*


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't even know what that's supposed to mean.



*Awwww....Poor Poor Rodent, hang your head in shame...*
*You know the Flashy story and the low level it set....Shame on you.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Well I never,
*Obama aide: Meds, hookups common on press plane...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

University Of Michigan Backs Down After DOJ Agrees Its Speech Code Was Unconstitutional
https://www.dailywire.com/news/31810/university-michigan-backs-down-after-doj-agrees-hank-berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Harvard President Calls Lawsuit Charging Admissions Discrimination 'Data Taken Out Of Context'
https://www.dailywire.com/news/31822/harvard-president-calls-lawsuit-charging-hank-berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Understanding the Left
MICHAEL E. YOUNG
Don't consider the individuals on the left enemies. Think of them as casualties.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/understanding_the_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Minimum wage hikes not so good for black and Hispanic employment
JUNE 14, 2018
Do business owners who lay off their black employees replace them with illegal aliens?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/minimum_wage_hikes_not_so_good_for_black_and_hispanic_employment.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

You just can't make this stuff up,
removing all doubt that liberals are the Anti-American party.
Air Force's 'most wanted deserter' discovered working on Janet Napolitano's staff
JUNE 13, 2018
Napolitano, an alleged expert on homeland security, apparently remained clueless for five years.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/air_forces_most_wanted_deserter_discovered_working_on_janet_napolitanos_staff.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

McCabe stews in bitterness
JUNE 13, 2018
He's mad. And he's got money. But former FBI deputy director Andrew McCabe, who's suing the Justice Department for his firing records, ought to be car...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/mccabe_stews_in_bitterness.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

The pro-pedophile left,
nothing new.

National media ignoring DOJ arrests of 2,300 suspected pedophiles
JUNE 14, 2018
Hmmmm
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/national_media_ignoring_doj_arrests_of_2300_suspected_pedophiles.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

*Leaked Amnesty Draft: Mass Legal Immigration, Chain Migration Repurposed to Import Foreign Workers*
865
*Canvas 1*

*Kelli Ward Demands Wall Built After Border Patrol Agent Shot and Attacked*
413


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Leaked Amnesty Draft: Mass Legal Immigration, Chain Migration Repurposed to Import Foreign Workers*
> 865


More propaganda and false imaging. Why does the article speak of the American immigration situation yet the picture is obviously one from Europe?  . . . and you eat this stuff up, rube.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More propaganda and false imaging. Why does the article speak of the American immigration situation yet the picture is obviously one from Europe?  . . . and you eat this stuff up, rube.


Looks like you are E-reading again, just like your dad-E.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like you are E-reading again, just like your dad-E.


Can you explain why that image is shown?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can you explain why that image is shown?


Why not? Did you not read the first link?
Foreign nationals are foreign nationals.
You get the point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes, Israel is the problem,
*Iraqi beauty queen draws criticism for Israel visit...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why not? Did you not read the first link?
> Foreign nationals are foreign nationals.
> You get the point.


Joe excusing misleading images, imagine that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe excusing misleading images, imagine that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Is that your selfie?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that your selfie?


No, just another misleading picture.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

*Man running for mayor killed in Mexico, 16th candidate dead...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Man running for mayor killed in Mexico, 16th candidate dead...*


 . . . and you wonder why the asylum seekers don't want to stay in Mexico.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you wonder why the asylum seekers don't want to stay in Mexico.


And you wonder why we need that wall?
Not our problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you wonder why we need that wall?
> Not our problem.


Yes, actually it is and has been, THAT is what makes America great.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The pro-pedophile left,
> nothing new.
> 
> National media ignoring DOJ arrests of 2,300 suspected pedophiles
> ...



*That's what I've been pointing out for the last couple of years, the Clinton's are at the center*
*of this disgusting National Disgrace.....*
*The Coals in HELL are pre heated for that Witch.......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, actually it is and has been, THAT is what makes America great.



*Liar....*
*Even your UNION doesn't agree with you....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Hastert is a GOP pedophile, I’m pretty sure that’s right.  Same with Roy Moore.  Ibid.  MAGA !!!


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hastert is a GOP pedophile, I’m pretty sure that’s right.  Same with Roy Moore.  Ibid.  MAGA !!!



*Hastert and Hillary have Hot Coals waitin in Hell for them.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

SPLC Exposes Epidemic of Nonexistent White-on-Black Violence

COLIN FLAHERTY
How long can the media elites remain in denial about the pattern of black crime and violence they report on every night?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/splc_exposes_epidemic_of_nonexistent_white_on_black_violence.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

Bottom line? Obama single-handedly ruined the FBI and the DOJ
JUNE 16, 2018
Left/right reaction to the IG report
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/bottom_line_obama_singlehandedly_ruined_the_fbi_and_the_doj_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

TheBlaze

Seventh-grade California teacher under investigation for showing anti-abortion videos to class
39 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/06/16/seventh-grade-california-teacher-under-investigation-for-showing-anti-abortion-videos-to-class/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiO_qPf3NjbAhUNEqwKHXqbCx4QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2fYQS6JuIN_ZYACruCVQo_&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

Catherine Zeta-Jones 'Sick' of Apologizing for Being Rich and Attractive
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/06/16/catherine-zeta-jones-im-sick-of-apologizing-for-being-rich-and-gorgeous/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiv4dH939jbAhUEXqwKHRY0CEkQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw1lPGJnTORwE3bzacryc_Kp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

He should.use the money he stole when he was in office, what a waste.


Report: Obama Presidential Center to Cost Taxpayers Nearly $200 Million
3 hours ago


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He should.use the money he stole when he was in office, what a waste.
> 
> 
> Report: Obama Presidential Center to Cost Taxpayers Nearly $200 Million
> 3 hours ago


Maybe the Iranians will donate a pallet of cash.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

Child Border Crossers Have Higher Standard of Living than 13M Impoverished American Children
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/16/child-border-crossers-have-higher-standard-of-living-than-13m-impoverished-american-children/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiUweyX39rbAhVDIKwKHYigDjwQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2xv48pZO9mEBukWI7G70Ll


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

Why The Left Always Lies About Children - Kevin McCullough

When they aren't killing them, that is.
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kevinmccullough/2018/06/17/why-the-left-always-lies-about-children-n2491563?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwji35TWnNzbAhVQVK0KHcMlD_IQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw3UXGWj6-8uxT7PqfDR5C1B


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He should.use the money he stole when he was in office, what a waste.
> 
> 
> Report: Obama Presidential Center to Cost Taxpayers Nearly $200 Million
> 3 hours ago


Barry should go to the Clinton Foundation....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

No ‘immigrants’ were killed in high speed chase with Border Patrol
JUNE 18, 2018
Immigrants don't squeeze 14 people into an SUV and run away from the border patrol. That's what illegal aliens do.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/no_immigrants_were_killed_in_high_speed_chase_with_border_patrol.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh My: Thousands Of Illegal Aliens Arrested For Violent Crimes Were Granted DACA Protections
Matt Vespa


----------



## Booter (Jun 18, 2018)

Outgoing Rep. Mark Sanford (R-S.C.) told NBC News that there are no seeming consequences for President Trump when he lies, cautioning that there would be "incredibly harmful" repercussions in Washington's future.

*"There is no seeming consequence to the president and lies and it is going to have incredibly harmful consequences in the way that we operate going forward, based on the construct of the Founding Fathers,"* Sanford said in an interview with NBC's "Meet the Press," which is set to air on Sunday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> Outgoing Rep. Mark Sanford (R-S.C.) told NBC News that there are no seeming consequences for President Trump when he lies, cautioning that there would be "incredibly harmful" repercussions in Washington's future.
> 
> *"There is no seeming consequence to the president and lies and it is going to have incredibly harmful consequences in the way that we operate going forward, based on the construct of the Founding Fathers,"* Sanford said in an interview with NBC's "Meet the Press," which is set to air on Sunday.


Is this the guy talking about lies?
You Booty, are just about as stupid as stupid can be. I am glad you are a lib.
*Mark Sanford's disappearance and extramarital affair ...*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Mark*_*Sanford*_disappearance_and...
*Mark Sanford*'s disappearance and ... "hiking the Appalachian Trail" or "hiking the Appalachians" became a euphemism for a sexual *scandal* in the English ...


----------



## Booter (Jun 18, 2018)

*"There is no seeming consequence to the president and lies and it is going to have incredibly harmful consequences in the way that we operate going forward, based on the construct of the Founding Fathers,"*


----------



## Booter (Jun 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this the guy talking about lies?
> You Booty, are just about as stupid as stupid can be. I am glad you are a lib.
> *Mark Sanford's disappearance and extramarital affair ...*
> https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Mark*_*Sanford*_disappearance_and...
> *Mark Sanford*'s disappearance and ... "hiking the Appalachian Trail" or "hiking the Appalachians" became a euphemism for a sexual *scandal* in the English ...


Did Sanford have consequences for his lies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> Did Sanford have consequences for his lies?


I know your side doesn't have many people of integrity, but come on now.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know your side doesn't have many people of integrity, but come on now.


Funny how now everything is about integrity but when Obama was telling lies to the American people nobody on the left cared. And when HRC was running for President telling lies, again nobody on the left cared...

Whatever.. Booty is about as relevant as a Backstreet Boys B side single.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny how now everything is about integrity but when Obama was telling lies to the American people nobody on the left cared. And when HRC was running for President telling lies, again nobody on the left cared...
> 
> Whatever.. Booty is about as relevant as a Backstreet Boys B side single.


In your mind, t's lies are ok because everybody does it?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> In your mind, t's lies are ok because everybody does it?


They must be in your world because I never saw you complaing about Obama or HRC!! Have fun going down this rabbit hole!


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> They must be in your world because I never saw you complaing about Obama or HRC!! Have fun going down this rabbit hole!


I think I was the first poster here to be critical of HRC when she announced her candidacy.  I posted many criticisms of O, and I didn't have to make anything up to do it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I think I was the first poster here to be critical of HRC when she announced her candidacy.  I posted many criticisms of O, and I didn't have to make anything up to do it.


Prove it..


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Prove it..


Admit your bullshit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> They must be in your world because I never saw you complaing about Obama or HRC!! Have fun going down this rabbit hole!


So what you are saying is E is not the ultra honest conservative he claims to be?
I would bet you are correct.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Admit your bullshit.


Nice try Sunshine. Now head back down your rabbit hole and go play with Alice...


----------



## Booter (Jun 18, 2018)

Again this is the message:  *"There is no seeming consequence to the president and lies and it is going to have incredibly harmful consequences in the way that we operate going forward, based on the construct of the Founding Fathers,"*

You can attack the messenger all you want but that doesn't make the message less true.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> Again this is the message:  *"There is no seeming consequence to the president and lies and it is going to have incredibly harmful consequences in the way that we operate going forward, based on the construct of the Founding Fathers,"*
> 
> You can attack the messenger all you want but that doesn't make the message less true.


Depends on what the meaning of the word "is". is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

*Dunkin’ Donuts store sign tells customers to report employees speaking a language other than English*
20 mins





A Baltimore Dunkin' Donuts is under fire for posting a controversial sign encouraging visitors to report employees not speaking English. (Getty Images)
11


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> Again this is the message:  _*"There is no *seeming* consequence to the president and lies and it is going to have incredibly harmful consequences in the way that we operate going forward, based on the construct of the Founding Fathers,"*_
> 
> You can attack the messenger all you want but that doesn't make the message less true.


No. You need to check your quote. It *seems* to be lacking something..


----------



## Booter (Jun 18, 2018)

*All four living former first ladies condemn Trump border policy*
Hillary Clinton denounced the administration for citing the Bible in its defense, saying, "Jesus Christ said, 'Suffer the little children unto me' not 'let the little children suffer.'"

Meanwhile, Bush, who almost never speaks out on political issues, broke partisan ranks in a Washington Post op-ed.

“I live in a border state. I appreciate the need to enforce and protect our international boundaries, but this zero-tolerance policy is cruel. It is immoral. And it breaks my heart,” she wrote.

Rosalynn Carter called the policy of separating families "disgraceful and a shame to our country."

Michelle Obama also weighed in to support Bush.

Sometimes truth transcends party. https://t.co/TeFM7NmNzU

— Michelle Obama (@MichelleObama) June 18, 2018

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/politics-news/laura-bush-separating-families-border-cruel-immoral-n884136

*And Melania Trump said put me down for whatever Michelle Obama said.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Watch–DHS Sec Nielsen: ‘Vast, Vast Majority’ of Child Border Crossers ‘Were Sent Here Alone by Their Parents’


Booter said:


> *All four living former first ladies condemn Trump border policy*
> Hillary Clinton denounced the administration for citing the Bible in its defense, saying, "Jesus Christ said, 'Suffer the little children unto me' not 'let the little children suffer.'"
> 
> Meanwhile, Bush, who almost never speaks out on political issues, broke partisan ranks in a Washington Post op-ed.
> ...


When their opinion matters I will let you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

*Coulter: ‘Of Course’ the Left Is ‘Using Children’ to Push Open Borders…*
1,228


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

I believe the term is, put up or shut up,



*Cruz Offers Bill to End Swamp Anguish Over Migrant Children*
3537EmailGoogle+Twitter






Mark Wilson/Getty Images
18 Jun 20181,538
*Texas Sen. Ted Cruz has drafted a “Protect Kids and Parents Act” that would end the separation of migrant parents from their children and would offer emotional solace to the many Democrats, Hollywood figures and establishment GOP players who are urging that something be done.*
“We can fix this,” Cruz said in a reassuring Monday statement, adding:


If my Democratic colleagues will join me, not play politics, but work to solve the problem, we can start to end family separation _this_ week.

Cruz’s fix will ensure family unity by keeping migrant parents and their children in government centers until their legal cases are completed, and until they are either sent home or accepted into the United States:

While these cases are pending, families should stay together. Children belong with their mothers and fathers. Once their cases have been adjudicated — under my legislation, in no longer than 14 days — those who meet the legal standard should be granted asylum and those who don’t should be immediately returned to their home country.

Cruz’s measure is very different from California’s Sen. Diane Feinstein’s “Keep Families Together Act,” which would bar law-enforcement officials from detaining migrants who bring children northwards. The draft bill says:

An agent or officer of a designated agency shall be prohibited from removing a child from his or her parent or legal guardian, at or near the port of entry or within 100 miles of the border of the United States …

Federal officials would be unable to detain migrants because the current law bars them from detaining children.

So far, all 49 Democratic Senators have co-sponsored the Feinstein bill, which would allow millions of young men and women easy access to the U.S. job market, providing they also bring a child. Many of the manual jobs they seek would provide cheap services to upper-income Americans, such as D.C. professionals. Those services include bussing restaurant tables, dry-cleaning clothes, mowing lawns, and cleaning wine glasses.

Most of the migrants will work long hours at wages far lower than those needed by blue-collar Americans, partly because many of the migrants are in bondage debt to the violent cartels who let them pass through their border territory. Nationwide, roughly 8 million illegals immigrants -plus roughly 400,000 Central Americans who have filed for asylum — are already helping to hold down blue-collar wages.


The Feinstein legislation would likely shut down the centers created by the border agencies to shelter children while their parents go through the court system. Those shelters have been likely to Nazi concentration camps by many progressive, but appear markedly different:


Cruz’s fix may be welcomed by Laura Bush, Gov. Jeb Bush and other Republicans who demanded that something be done.

Few of the GOP leaders have described what they want to be done.

“In 2018, can we not as a nation find a kinder, more compassionate and more moral answer to this current crisis?” Laura Bush wrote in a Washington Post op-ed. “I, for one, believe we can


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

This fucking idiot has lost his mind,

*Sen. McCain Flip-Flops on ‘Zero Tolerance,’ Now Urges Zero Enforcement*
96EmailGoogle+Twitter






Alex Wong/Getty Images
19 Jun 20181,086
*Sen. John McCain has joined the elite push to minimize enforcement of border laws and is calling the President to stop detaining migrants who bring children northwards.*
McCain’s  call to end enforcement came via a Tweet:


If federal border officials are denied the power to separate migrant parents from accompanying children, they will not be able to enforce immigration laws and unable to detain adult migrants as they move towards cheap-labor jobs in Democratic-dominated urban centers.

The denial would also mean that they cannot stop foreigners from enrolling their children in Americans’ schools — although few migrants will be able to register their children for schools in upper-income districts.

This easy migration policy is another flip by McCain, whose rhetoric was far different from his repeated advocacy for amnesty in Congress. In 2015, one year after he pushed for a huge “Gang of Eight” amnesty that would have legalized 30 million people in just ten years, and one year before his next election in 2016, he introduced a Resolution to be voted on by the Senate urging the restoration of a zero-tolerance border policy.

The 2015 resolution was submitted to the Senate to endorse “Operation Streamline” which prosecuted all migrants coming across the border in their home state. The program was so successful that President Barack Obama closed it down.

The Streamline program did not have to deal with migrants’ children because few migrants brought children into the zero-tolerance district.

RESOLUTION

To express the sense of the Senate regarding the success of Operation Streamline and the importance of prosecuting first time illegal border crossers.

Whereas the Border Patrol’s Yuma Sector has long grappled with the crossing of undocumented aliens and has seen illegal traffic decline precipitously from the early 2000s to the present …

…

Whereas a key to the success in the Yuma Sector has been the implementation of Operation Streamline, a program established in 2005 that was described by former Department of Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano as ‘‘a DHS partnership with the Department of Justice, . . . a geographically focused operation that aims to increase the consequences for illegally crossing the border by criminally prosecuting illegal border-crossers.’’;

Whereas known for its ‘‘zero-tolerance’’ approach, the Yuma County Sheriff’s Office cites 100 percent prosecution of illegal border crossers as a shared goal of a partnership including Federal, State, and local law enforcement agencies;

…

Now, therefore, be it 1 Resolved, That it is the sense of the Senate that—

…

(4) the Executive Branch should immediately remove any issued or related prohibition, policy, guidance, or direction to cease prosecuting first time illegal border crossers under Operation Streamline.

In a press statement, McCain declared:

*WASHINGTON, DC* – U.S. Sens. Jeff Flake (R-Ariz.) and John McCain (R-Ariz.), today introduced S. Res. 104, legislation expressing the sense of the Senate regarding Operation Streamline, a program that has seen success in reducing recidivism among illegal border crossers. The resolution, which is co-sponsored by U.S. Sens. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) and Ron Johnson (R-Wisc.), also calls on the Obama administration to immediately remove any directives or policies that would bar the prosecutions of first-time border crossers under this program.

Operation Streamline is a joint initiative administered by the departments of Homeland Security and Justice. In place since 2005, the program has been associated with a zero-tolerance approach, including criminally prosecuting illegal border crossers. It has been effective in the Border Patrol’s Yuma, Ariz., sector, with apprehensions dropping from 140,000 in 2005 – the year Operation Streamline was implemented – to less than 6,000 in 2014. By comparison, the Tucson sector, experienced more than 87,000 illegal crossings last year.

…

“Arizona’s Yuma Sector has gone from being one of the busiest sectors for illegal immigration in the U.S. to one of the most secure thanks to the stepped-up efforts of our law enforcement officials under Operation Streamline,” said McCain. “Despite this success, the Obama administration continues to scale back important progress by ceasing to prosecute illegal border crossers. The citizens of Arizona cannot afford to lose the gains that have been made to secure the southern border, and I will not stop fighting to ensure that we have the best policies in place to keep our communities safe.”

McCain also opposes President Donald Trump’s border wall, even though McCain ran for re-election in 2016 with a catchphrase, “Complete the danged fence”:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Something about apples and trees,
Meghan McCain on Child Separation: ‘Where Is Ivanka In All of This?’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

*STARBUCKS CLOSING 150 STORES...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Of course they did,

*IG Report: FBI Ignored Huma Abedin’s Emails During Hillary Probe*
990


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

*Haley, Pompeo to UN Human Rights Council: We’re outta here*
Ed Morrissey Jun 19, 2018 3:31 PM





Overdue


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

This ought to work out very well,
*California moves to restrict police use of force...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Outgoing Rep. Mark Sanford (R-S.C.) told NBC News that there are no seeming consequences for President Trump when he lies, cautioning that there would be "incredibly harmful" repercussions in Washington's future.
> 
> *"There is no seeming consequence to the president and lies and it is going to have incredibly harmful consequences in the way that we operate going forward, based on the construct of the Founding Fathers,"* Sanford said in an interview with NBC's "Meet the Press," which is set to air on Sunday.



*Hey Butt Picaroon ......you still have Rep Mark Sanford's Cell Phone number...*
*Yeah you do.....call him up and ask him if he's gunna marry that Argentinian Gal*
*he ruined his marriage with...you know the one he lied his ass off about. Yes that*
*one....oh Maria....Maria oh Maria....He got lost hiking and lost his mind for a *
*Looooooong time....*

*Yeah he's credible.....like your posts...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This ought to work out very well,
> *California moves to restrict police use of force...*


*And the Police should REFUSE service/protection to any *
*and ALL politicians who backed this piece of TRASH.....*

*Now what Democrats !!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course they did,
> 
> *IG Report: FBI Ignored Huma Abedin’s Emails During Hillary Probe*
> 990



*Ahhhh....but Huma didn't ignore her " Insurance " policy embedded *
*deep in a double partition in the laptop !*

*The contents of that Laptop would Fry the Clinton's and many of her *
*" associates "....but alas that " Insurance " has a sting element to it also !*

*Huma may be a " kept " woman, but she's no dummy....I'll bet many a *
*Rhino is lurking in those files too. That's probably why HRC walks about*
*Free !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *STARBUCKS CLOSING 150 STORES...*


_
"The closing stores are often in “major metro areas where* increases in wage and occupancy and other regulatory requirements” are making them unprofitable,* Johnson said."_

Geee Who knew?  Lol!  Labor Markets Baby.  

The curious task of economics is to demonstrate to man how little he (politicians) knows about what he imagines he can design.--F.A. Hayek


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *All four living former first ladies condemn Trump border policy*
> Hillary Clinton denounced the administration for citing the Bible in its defense, saying, "Jesus Christ said, 'Suffer the little children unto me' not 'let the little children suffer.'"
> 
> Meanwhile, Bush, who almost never speaks out on political issues, broke partisan ranks in a Washington Post op-ed.
> ...


So why did the Dems just reject a silution to the problem. Could it be because mid terms are coming up? Nah... the Dems would never do that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

ICE Leader: Ryan's Immigration Bill Another 'Gang of 8' Debacle
53 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/19/ice-leader-speaks-out-on-immigration-bills-dont-repeat-gang-of-eight-debacle/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiKwr2DsOHbAhVr4oMKHVbXDAAQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1zB1GuexswwegG3n8Y7zyO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *All four living former first ladies condemn Trump border policy*
> Hillary Clinton denounced the administration for citing the Bible in its defense, saying, "Jesus Christ said, 'Suffer the little children unto me' not 'let the little children suffer.'"
> 
> Meanwhile, Bush, who almost never speaks out on political issues, broke partisan ranks in a Washington Post op-ed.
> ...



Levin Rips Laura Bush For Comments On Immigration: ‘Shame On You’
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/19/levin-rips-laura-bush/&ved=0ahUKEwiArNLPsOHbAhUK7IMKHXtoBlgQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw128Qi-_TegBTwtGltc8CQR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

June 20, 2018
*Christopher Cuomo surpasses Juan Williams in stupidity*
By J. Marsolo
Years ago, when _Saturday Night Live_ was funny, Bill Murray did a skit in Spanish titled, "_¿Quién es más macho, Fernando Lamas o Ricardo Montalbán?_"

A current skit should be "_¿Quién es más estúpido, Christopher Cuomo o Juan Williams?_"

Juan took the lead when he said he did not know about Chappaquiddick. Imagine a longtime TV journalist who does not know about Teddy Kennedy, the Lion of the Senate, driving off a bridge and leaving Mary Joe Kopechne to die in the submerged car.

But Christopher Cuomo, a worthy challenger, may have surpassed Juan. Cuomo, the Freddo of the Cuomo family, tried to take on the brilliant and fearless Kellyanne Conway regarding the current Dem-media obsession with the enforcement of our border laws. The Dems and media are trying to divert attention from the I.G. report of the corrupt Comey investigation of Hillary, which is tied to the corrupt Mueller investigation. Ms. Conway does not back down from the Cuomo types. She should be attorney general.


Ms. Conway tried to explain that we are enforcing the laws, which means we arrest those who cross illegally. This means that if the illegals have children with them, the arrest logically separates the children from the illegals who are arrested. This happens every day in every courtroom in the USA when a person is convicted and sent to prison. It results in separation of the parent from the child. For example, Paul Manafort was just separated from his family, even though he has not been convicted. He just had his bail revoked.

Cuomo ranted the usual Dem-media talking points about the terrible, inhumane Trump. Ms. Conway calmly explained how the law, passed by Congress, operates. It is not that complicated. If one violates the law, then arrest and prosecution follow. She asked Cuomo what the Dem-media proposal is, to which he had no answer.

Finally, Cuomo said, why don't you round up the jaywalkers? They make my life worse than illegal aliens. 

There you have it. Cuomo believes that jaywalkers are a bigger threat than illegal aliens.

I vote for Christopher Freddo Cuomo. _Más estúpido._

Years ago, when _Saturday Night Live_ was funny, Bill Murray did a skit in Spanish titled, "_¿Quién es más macho, Fernando Lamas o Ricardo Montalbán?_"

A current skit should be "_¿Quién es más estúpido, Christopher Cuomo o Juan Williams?_"

Juan took the lead when he said he did not know about Chappaquiddick. Imagine a longtime TV journalist who does not know about Teddy Kennedy, the Lion of the Senate, driving off a bridge and leaving Mary Joe Kopechne to die in the submerged car.

But Christopher Cuomo, a worthy challenger, may have surpassed Juan. Cuomo, the Freddo of the Cuomo family, tried to take on the brilliant and fearless Kellyanne Conway regarding the current Dem-media obsession with the enforcement of our border laws. The Dems and media are trying to divert attention from the I.G. report of the corrupt Comey investigation of Hillary, which is tied to the corrupt Mueller investigation. Ms. Conway does not back down from the Cuomo types. She should be attorney general.


Ms. Conway tried to explain that we are enforcing the laws, which means we arrest those who cross illegally. This means that if the illegals have children with them, the arrest logically separates the children from the illegals who are arrested. This happens every day in every courtroom in the USA when a person is convicted and sent to prison. It results in separation of the parent from the child. For example, Paul Manafort was just separated from his family, even though he has not been convicted. He just had his bail revoked.

Cuomo ranted the usual Dem-media talking points about the terrible, inhumane Trump. Ms. Conway calmly explained how the law, passed by Congress, operates. It is not that complicated. If one violates the law, then arrest and prosecution follow. She asked Cuomo what the Dem-media proposal is, to which he had no answer.

Finally, Cuomo said, why don't you round up the jaywalkers? They make my life worse than illegal aliens. 

There you have it. Cuomo believes that jaywalkers are a bigger threat than illegal aliens.

I vote for Christopher Freddo Cuomo. _Más estúpido._



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/christopher_cuomo_surpasses_juan_williams_in_stupidity.html#ixzz5IyPbxDph 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

Tears of a clown,
Watch: Rachel Maddow in Tears…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> _"The closing stores are often in “major metro areas where* increases in wage and occupancy and other regulatory requirements” are making them unprofitable,* Johnson said."_
> 
> Geee Who knew?  Lol!  Labor Markets Baby.
> 
> The curious task of economics is to demonstrate to man how little he (politicians) knows about what he imagines he can design.--F.A. Hayek


*Update*: My friend Erick Erickson skewers the story by noting that “150 Starbucks homeless shelters set to close,” but argues that the decline has more to do with social-justice-warrior posturing:
*Razor*‏ @*hale_razor* 17h17 hours ago




Social Justice Company Opens Bathrooms but Closes 150 Storespic.twitter.com/N4pIZh4Cds







3:03 PM - 19 Jun 2018

In March of 2015, Starbucks launched its “Race Together” program where its billionaire white liberal CEO decided its employees would talk about race in America and try to bring unity over an overpriced crap tasting latte. It has been downhill ever since for Starbucks.



There’s a correlation here, but I’m not sure it shows _causation_. The decline began a few years earlier; look at the plateau levels in 2010, 2012, and 2014, and note how they keep getting progressively lower, pun intended. The decline began _accelerating_ after Schulz’ decision to serve up lectures to customers along with overpriced and overburnt coffee, but the most that can be said is that it may have exacerbated an already existing trend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

*Kochs, Chamber of Commerce, Microsoft, Zuckerberg Org Slam Ryan’s Amnesty Bill: Needs More Cheap Labor!*
3,934


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So why did the Dems just reject a solution to the problem. Could it be because mid terms are coming up? Nah... the Dems would never do that.



*Oh boy Multi....You just hit the Nail on the head, the Democrats have painted *
*themselves into a corner with non drying paint, no rags, no thinner, no open*
*window nearby.....Nothing.....they are at their last straw ! ( Violence ) mark my *
*words....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

*England fans do Nazi salutes, sing anti-Semitic songs...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *England fans do Nazi salutes, sing anti-Semitic songs...*


Brexit voters, authoritarians, Trumps people.


----------



## Booter (Jun 20, 2018)

*Trump turned on a dime and acted to stop the family-separation policy after saying he had no control over it

President Donald Trump on Wednesday signed an executive order to end the separation of migrant families along the US-Mexico border amid fierce backlash both at home and abroad.
In signing the order, Trump essentially admitted he had control of the policy all along despite repeatedly dodging responsibility and attempting to punt the issue to Congress.
The executive order will keep families together in detention rather than separating them.
*
http://www.businessinsider.com/trump-executive-order-family-separation-us-mexico-border-2018-6


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump turned on a dime and acted to stop the family-separation policy after saying he had no control over it
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who says t is not a liar would have to disagree with t.


----------



## Booter (Jun 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So why did the Dems just reject a silution to the problem. Could it be because mid terms are coming up? Nah... the Dems would never do that.


I don't know what you are talking about - but the Dems don't have to approve anything.  It was plain to see that the Dems had the upper hand on this issue on the simple morality of it all.  And today we see Trump did the right thing which is also the right thing politically for the Trump and the Republicans.  But don't worry I'm sure this won't be the last act of cruelty by Trumpy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump turned on a dime and acted to stop the family-separation policy after saying he had no control over it
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*And tomorrow the House WILL present a BILL won't they you LIAR SPOLA.....*

*Tell the TRUTH once in awhile Spola.....*
*How are the Democrats going to reject the bill tomorrow when it's everything*
*Trump just did TODAY !!!!!!*


*They are Screwed if they oppose the Bill tomorrow...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

BADASS: What This British Special Forces Sergeant Did To Six Taliban Terrorists Is Incredible
https://www.dailywire.com/news/32104/badass-what-british-special-forces-sergeant-did-hank-berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

*I hate to see a grown man cry,*

*Rachel's tender tears
JUNE 21, 2018
MSNBC host Rachel Maddow weeps for only certain children.

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/rachels_tender_tears.html*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Your tax dollars at work,

*Planned Parenthood To Spend Record $1.5 Million To Sway An Election *
By Paul Bois
*BTW,
Planned Parenthood Got $540.6 Million in Government Grants ...
www.cnsnews.com/news/article/barbara-boland/planned-parenthood-got-5406-million-government-*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your tax dollars at work,
> 
> *Planned Parenthood To Spend Record $1.5 Million To Sway An Election *
> By Paul Bois
> ...


Read and weep hypocrite.

https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/10/6/16428458/us-energy-subsidies


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read and weep hypocrite.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/10/6/16428458/us-energy-subsidies


From the article:

Notice that asterisk by remediation, which refers to the cost of cleaning up environmental messes and abandoned infrastructure left behind by fossil fuels. Shady insurance, bonding, and liability-cap policies mean that taxpayers are probably on the hook for lots more than this in the end, but it’s difficult to quantify in advance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read and weep hypocrite.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/10/6/16428458/us-energy-subsidies


What does energy have to do with our tax dollars going to a company that kills babies?
We can't survive without big oil, we can survive without PP.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From the article:
> 
> Notice that asterisk by remediation, which refers to the cost of cleaning up environmental messes and abandoned infrastructure left behind by fossil fuels. Shady insurance, bonding, and liability-cap policies mean that taxpayers are *probably* on the hook for lots more than this in the end, but it’s difficult to quantify in advance.


Probably.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does energy have to do with our tax dollars going to a company that kills babies?
> We can't survive without big oil, we can survive without PP.


Oh how naive and unable to process information of you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably.


You don't understand how that word is used in that context do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't understand how that word is used in that context do you?


Probably only has one meaning in my book, maybe, possibly, if, would, could.
What's wrong with you?
Just the FACTS Ma'am, just the FACTS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh the left,
*Quarter Of DC Public Schools Teachers Unlicensed...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From the article:
> 
> Notice that asterisk by remediation, which refers to the cost of cleaning up environmental messes and abandoned infrastructure left behind by fossil fuels. Shady insurance, bonding, and liability-cap policies mean that taxpayers are probably on the hook for lots more than this in the end, but it’s difficult to quantify in advance.



*Hey Yosemite Sam ....start with the Biological/Chemical Pollution from exponential growth of *
*homeless encampments being " Developed " from Democratic funding/support...*

*Then you can pontificate about " Probable " Energy Co. Pollution...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2018)

Charles Krauthammer died today....he will be missed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Charles Krauthammer died today....he will be missed.


RIP


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5869829/Father-two-year-old-face-child-separation-crisis-speaks-out.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> I don't know what you are talking about - but the Dems don't have to approve anything.  It was plain to see that the Dems had the upper hand on this issue on the simple morality of it all.  And today we see Trump did the right thing which is also the right thing politically for the Trump and the Republicans.  But don't worry I'm sure this won't be the last act of cruelty by Trumpy.


Dems and morality are never to be used in the same sentence, ever. Dummy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5869829/Father-two-year-old-face-child-separation-crisis-speaks-out.html


Just another lie from the left and they are getting away with it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> I don't know what you are talking about - but the Dems don't have to approve anything.  It was plain to see that the Dems had the upper hand on this issue on the simple morality of it all.  And today we see Trump did the right thing which is also the right thing politically for the Trump and the Republicans.  But don't worry I'm sure this won't be the last act of cruelty by Trumpy.


So what you are trying to say is that this is a new thing... separating families? That this has only happened under the Trump administration? 

Please feel free to expand on that thought.

Also, you might want to keep up on current events.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/congress/senate-democrats-reject-gop-legislative-fix-to-stop-family-separations?_amp=true

http://thehill.com/homenews/senate/393069-schumer-rejects-gop-proposal-to-address-border-crisis


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Trump administration officials haven’t had a clear plan on how to reunite thousands of children with their parents since the advent of the zero-tolerance policy in April. Since then, more than 2,000 children have been separated from their parents.

“This policy is relatively new,” said Steven Wagner, acting assistant secretary at the federal Department of Health and Human Services. “We’re still working through the experience of reunifying kids with their parents after adjudication."

"We’ve heard from the previous ICE [Immigration and Customs Enforcement] director that some of these parents will likely never see their children again. I don’t doubt that,” Perez said. “I don’t doubt that when this crisis is over, there will be many parents who won’t ever see their children again. And that is something perpetrated purposely by this administration."

But these parents don’t always have access to phones, much less email. And Garcia, the attorney, said parents he spoke to weren’t told their children’s registration numbers — they weren’t even given a flyer.

“They don’t know where their children are. They don’t know how to get in touch with them,” he said. “The people I’d talked to yesterday hadn’t received any communication from the government.”

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/immigration/2018/06/20/even-after-order-ending-family-separation-parents-will-likely-never-see-children-again-advocates-say


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just another lie from the left and they are getting away with it.


What lie was that?


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What lie was that?


You appear to be attempting to have an honest conversation with loser joe.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What lie was that?


“I don’t doubt that when this crisis is over, there will be many parents who won’t ever see their children again. And that is something perpetrated purposely by this administration."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What lie was that?


 

Nancy Pelosi in 2014: Let’s not politicize all of these children in detention facilities
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/21/nancy-pelosi-2014-lets-not-politicize-children-detention-facilities/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiTvt_ukufbAhUOLKwKHRDiB1cQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw1H4N9igKqEe_aJ0HJSYf-e&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hillary and the Children
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
The hypocrisy of Hillary Clinton and Planned Parenthood on the subject of children separated from their illegal alien parents at the border is mind-nu...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/hillary_and_the_children.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

What do they bring to the table?
JUNE 22, 2018
Critical to the contentious and ongoing immigration debate is the undeniable fact that low-skilled jobs, requiring little to no formal education, are ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/what_do_they_bring_to_the_table.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Why is everyone afraid of the towel heads?
Philly Schools Add Muslim Holidays by Cutting Jewish One
JOHANNA MARKIND
How exactly does this square with the First Amendment?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/philly_schools_add_muslim_holidays_by_cutting_jewish_one.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “I don’t doubt that when this crisis is over, there will be many parents who won’t ever see their children again. And that is something perpetrated purposely by this administration."


They have admitted they have lost track of where many of the children are and many parents have been flown back to Central America without any idea where their children are or how to get them back. This is a self-inflicted and perpetrated catastrophe of almost Biblical proportions, a world war aftermath type dilemma. There was no planning for what comes next. I know like the jacket says you don't care or as was said the other day you, "just don't give a shit" and that is disgusting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have admitted they have lost track of where many of the children are and many parents have been flown back to Central America without any idea where their children are or how to get them back. This is a self-inflicted and perpetrated catastrophe of almost Biblical proportions, a world war aftermath type dilemma. There was no planning for what comes next. I know like the jacket says you don't care or as was said the other day you, "just don't give a shit" and that is disgusting.


If their parents don't care then why should we?
We can't afford it, isn't 20 million illegals enough?
Where does it say we are the worlds keeper?
Too funny, a pro abortion, lying lefty talking about the bible.
You can not stoop any lower.
I guess a vote is a vote.
What are a few thousand Americans killed or a bunch of illegals dying trying to get here.
If you people weren't such lying fucks we might take you seriously.
Send them all back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have admitted they have lost track of where many of the children are and many parents have been flown back to Central America without any idea where their children are or how to get them back. This is a self-inflicted and perpetrated catastrophe of almost Biblical proportions, a world war aftermath type dilemma. There was no planning for what comes next. I know like the jacket says you don't care or as was said the other day you, "just don't give a shit" and that is disgusting.


*U.S. Border Patrol Apprehensions FY2018 YTD (October 1 - May 31)*

*USBP* *Demographic* *OCT* *NOV* *DEC* *JAN* *FEB* *MAR* *APR* *May* *Total*
*Southwest Border* UAC 3,153 3,975 4,063 3,207 3,122 4,145 4,302 6,405 32,372
Family Units 4,837 7,016 8,120 5,654 5,475 8,873 9,653 9,485 59,113
*Southwest Border Total Apprehensions* 25,483 29,086 28,998 25,978 26,665 37,385 38,278 40,344 252,187

Just in case you don't know what UAC stands for, it is illegal alien children, the illegal alien parents sent alone  to invade my country and these numbers are the ones caught, so don't guilt trip me, that will never work. Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *U.S. Border Patrol Apprehensions FY2018 YTD (October 1 - May 31)*
> 
> *USBP* *Demographic* *OCT* *NOV* *DEC* *JAN* *FEB* *MAR* *APR* *May* *Total*
> *Southwest Border* UAC 3,153 3,975 4,063 3,207 3,122 4,145 4,302 6,405 32,372
> ...


What does that have to do with the US abducting their children, some never to see them again? They don't have a system to put them back together again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If their parents don't care then why should we? Their parents worked their ass off for their families, are you blind?
> We can't afford it, isn't 20 million illegals enough? We can't afford to warehouse them that's for sure
> Where does it say we are the worlds keeper? No one, why are we taking their children for a misdemeanor?
> Too funny, a pro abortion, lying lefty talking about the bible. Seems you don't read my stuff you just try to put me in a category you can understand
> ...


You are a victim of the propaganda you choose to believe, you are a fool and pitiful frightened little man at that, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a victim of the propaganda you choose to believe, you are a fool and pitiful frightened little man at that, I feel sorry for you.


I clicked "agree", but I don't feel sorry for any blatant trolls.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I clicked "agree", but I don't feel sorry for any blatant trolls.


I'm ashamed for him actually. I'm ashamed the US has such gullible rubes that can be led to believe the lies they are told. As Tucker Carlson said don't believe anything the MSM tells you, only come here for the truth, (meaning Fox State TV) and they do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm ashamed for him actually. I'm ashamed the US has such gullible rubes that can be led to believe the lies they are told. As Tucker Carlson said don't believe anything the MSM tells you, only come here for the truth, (meaning Fox State TV) and they do.


Did you believe Obama when he said you can keep your plan and dr? How about when Clinton said he didn't have sex with that woman? How about when Hillary said she didn't have any classified info on het computer? How about the one about the 30.000 e-mails about her moms funeral and her daughters wedding, did you believe that?
Did you believe all those? Dummy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> You appear to be attempting to have an honest conversation with loser joe.  Good luck with that.


That Daffy!!! Ain't he sumthin'?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you believe Obama when he said you can keep your plan and dr? How about when Clinton said he didn't have sex with that woman? How about when Hillary said she didn't have any classified info on het computer? How about the one about the 30.000 e-mails about her moms funeral and her daughters wedding, did you believe that?
> Did you believe all those? Dummy.


 Obama's tinfoil blankets for captured kids.
Some in cages without any tinfoil.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm ashamed for him actually. I'm ashamed the US has such gullible rubes that can be led to believe the lies they are told. As Tucker Carlson said don't believe anything the MSM tells you, only come here for the truth, (meaning Fox State TV) and they do.


Dare to dream,





Slew of MS-13 Members From El Salvador Charged With Murder of Teenagers in Virginia 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Gotta love liberals,
*NY City Mayor turned away from detention center in Texas*
John Sexton Jun 21, 2018 4:41 PM





“Sir, to my knowledge everyone is unavailable


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

*Mother Of Immigrant Girl In Viral 'Separation' Picture Was Deported In 2013 *
By James


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dare to dream,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And?  . . . and Trump has now encouraged many more potential gang members to do their worst. Trump is the father of MS-13 and worst. How long until we are dealing with the hispanic version of ISIS? You want respect? Earn it, separating women and children certainly is no brave move. You are a scared little pussy trying to equate gang members and those trying to flee from them. You are confused a scared. Good luck with all that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?  . . . and Trump has now encouraged many more potential gang members to do their worst. Trump is the father of MS-13 and worst. How long until we are dealing with the hispanic version of ISIS? You want respect? Earn it, separating women and children certainly is no brave move. You are a scared little pussy trying to equate gang members and those trying to flee from them. You are confused a scared. Good luck with all that.


If their country doesn't care why should ours? We aren't the worlds nanny. Since when do you care about kids? Is it only little brown illegal future democrat voters? Little US citizens in the womb have 1/2 a chance to vote republican and we wouldn't want that, kill em.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?  . . . and Trump has now encouraged many more potential gang members to do their worst. Trump is the father of MS-13 and worst. How long until we are dealing with the hispanic version of ISIS? You want respect? Earn it, separating women and children certainly is no brave move. You are a scared little pussy trying to equate gang members and those trying to flee from them. You are confused a scared. Good luck with all that.


Duck logic...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Mother Of Immigrant Girl In Viral 'Separation' Picture Was Deported In 2013 *
> By James


And?


----------



## Booter (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dare to dream,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little Joey, you seem pretty upset about this maybe you should set up a Go Fund Me page for the victims Edvin Escobar Mendez and Sergio Arita Triminio who were said to be suspected members of a rival gang.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If their country doesn't care why should ours? We aren't the worlds nanny. Since when do you care about kids? Is it only little brown illegal future democrat voters? Little US citizens in the womb have 1/2 a chance to vote republican and we wouldn't want that, kill em.


Karma's a bitch . . . https://www.uexpress.com/georgie-anne-geyer/2014/6/26/were-paying-for-the-mess-we

https://listverse.com/2013/11/13/10-ways-the-us-screwed-over-latin-america/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


Criminals will raise criminals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Little Joey, you seem pretty upset about this maybe you should set up a Go Fund Me page for the victims Edvin Escobar Mendez and Sergio Arita Triminio who were said to be suspected members of a rival gang.


Maybe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have admitted they have lost track of where many of the children are and many parents have been flown back to Central America without any idea where their children are or how to get them back. This is a self-inflicted and perpetrated catastrophe of almost Biblical proportions, a world war aftermath type dilemma. There was no planning for what comes next. I know like the jacket says you don't care or as was said the other day you, "just don't give a shit" and that is disgusting.


An Angel mom just called me and she wants to be reunited with her kid, how do we get that done Mr Hucker?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Mr Pinko, going full commie.





*John McCain’s Staff Director Urged Lois Lerner to Use the IRS to Punish Tea Party Groups and Where Is He Now?*
streiff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

*For second year, Bernie earns $1,000,000+...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Karma's a bitch . . . https://www.uexpress.com/georgie-anne-geyer/2014/6/26/were-paying-for-the-mess-we
> 
> https://listverse.com/2013/11/13/10-ways-the-us-screwed-over-latin-america/


_MEX PREZ CANDIDATE: FLOOD THE US!_


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Worthy of our support --


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Worthy of our support --


Im not a fan of women in combat until we run out of men.
My opinion.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not a fan of women in combat until we run out of men.
> My opinion.


She's running for Congress.  She has already had combat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> She's running for Congress.  She has already had combat.


Thank you, Captain obvious.
Very insightful.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank you, Captain obvious.
> Very insightful.


Is she too American for you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Is she too American for you?


No, I think she's just as American as I am.
I just disagree with her.
I appreciate and love her sacrifice.
I just dont agree with putting women in combat until we run out of men.
Its my opinion. 
Free country.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, I think she's just as American as I am.
> I just disagree with her.
> I appreciate and love her sacrifice.
> I just dont agree with putting women in combat until we run out of men.
> ...


She doesn't want to be in combat now.  She has done her share.  

She wants to be in Congress, but she is too American for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> She doesn't want to be in combat now.  She has done her share.
> 
> She wants to be in Congress, but she is too American for you.


Whatever, rain man.
Stutter at someone else for awhile.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

*IRS Tea Party persecutor Lois Lerner had help all along: John McCain*
By Monica Showalter
How's this for sneaky? Sen. John McCain, not too long after seeking conservative and Republican votes in his failed 2008 bid for the presidency, went right after those same conservative voters without telling them, by egging on the IRS to ruin them.

It's the sort of political back-stabbing that defies belief, taking an active role in destroying the Tea Party, which was an authentic grassroots movement of local groups calling for smaller government. Sure enough, Judicial Watch has found McCain's central role right there in the documents:

Judicial Watch today released newly obtained internal IRS documents, including material revealing that Sen. John McCain's former staff director and chief counsel on the Senate Homeland Security Permanent Subcommittee, Henry Kerner, urged top IRS officials, including then-director of exempt organizations Lois Lerner, to "audit so many that it becomes financially ruinous." Kerner was appointed by President Trump as Special Counsel for the United States Office of Special Counsel.

The explosive exchange was contained in notes taken by IRS employees at an April 30, 2013, meeting between Kerner, Lerner, and other high-ranking IRS officials. Just ten days following the meeting, former IRS director of exempt organizations Lois Lerner admitted that the IRS had a policy of improperly and deliberately delaying applications for tax-exempt status from conservative non-profit groups.

Lerner and other IRS officials met with select top staffers from the Senate Governmental Affairs Committee in a "marathon" meeting to discuss concerns raised by both Sen. Carl Levin (D-MI) and Sen. John McCain (R-AZ) that the IRS was not reining in political advocacy groups in response to the Supreme Court's Citizens United decision. Senator McCain had been the chief sponsor of the McCain-Feingold Act and called the Citizens United decision, which overturned portions of the Act, one of the "worst decisions I have ever seen."

In the full notes of an April 30 meeting, McCain's high-ranking staffer Kerner recommends harassing non-profit groups until they are unable to continue operating. Kerner tells Lerner, Steve Miller, then chief of staff to IRS commissioner, Nikole Flax, and other IRS officials, "Maybe the solution is to audit so many that it is financially ruinous." In response, Lerner responded that "it is her job to oversee it all[.]"

Up until now, I had always been under the impression that some conservatives' negative view of McCain was overblown, and he was far more good than bad. I was wrong.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/fake_news_scores_another_one_crying_migrant_child_in_photo_never_separated_from_her_mother.html

The Obama administration's scheme to repress the Tea Party is a big reason why the Obama administration went downhill in the minds of many voters. Not only was Lerner not punished for clearly illegal targeting of political dissidents, surely one of the blackest marks on the Obama record, but she was also allowed to get away with it, from taking the Fifth in Congress to the whitewashed official report finding no wrongdoing to illegally deleting and "losing" emails (some that were found were profoundly hostile to conservatives) to being allowed to retire comfortably at her Beltway suburbs mansion with a six-figure pension. That was the price she paid for persecuting dissidents, in exactly the same way crummy, sleazy, slimy third-world dictatorships do.

She got away with it. But only because she had help – in, of all people, John McCain, that famous champion of dissidents in hellholes across the Third World. What a hypocrite.

Worse still, a lying hypocrite. Judicial Watch had been on to McCain for a long time, coming up with some earlier evidence that McCain served as an accomplice to Lerner to "get" the Tea Party groups, and McCain lied that none of it was true.

Here is his 2014 denial:

A recent press release by Judicial Watch sparked a series of online reports falsely claiming that my office was somehow involved in the IRS's targeting of conservative groups – reports that are demonstrably untrue and totally contradicted by my all of my actions over the past several years on this issue.

These reports ignore the fact that I released a 37-page dissenting report last September refuting the Democrats' Majority Permanent Subcommittee on Investigations (PSI) report claiming the IRS showed no bias against conservative groups. Media coverage at the time noted that I was in total disagreement with Senate Democrats on the issue of whether the IRS targeted conservative groups (see The Associated Press article below headlined "Competing views on IRS treatment of tea party").

What's he going to do now, claim he never met his top aide, Henry Kerner? In the records, McCain's man Kerner said he wanted them ruined.

The whole repression of the Tea Party apparatus, by refusing to allow them to operate as tax-exempt organizations the way leftist groups do, has long been considered a Chicago-style political manipulation that swung the 2012 election away from Mitt Romney to President Obama, who, after muscling through the detested Obamacare, was expected to be punished by voters. Repressing the Tea Party was a big reason why President Trump got such a battery charge by 2016, because Trump was perceived as a fighter.

In other words, McCain was the guy who, through his sneaky manipulations and back-stabbings, ultimately got us Trump.

Guess we can thank this creep for that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not a fan of women in combat until we run out of men.
> My opinion.


E might have been the first openly trans member of our military, where would he fit in here?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Is she too American for you?


Like Tammy Duckworth . . .


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Tammy Duckworth . . .



*You know ....you are really disgusting.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You know ....you are really disgusting.*


Just pointing out the new reality. Duckworth is everything you'd want in an American and much, much more. Trump is a spoiled silver spooner with bone spurs (allegedly) and an anti-democracy agenda.

. . . you being on the wrong side of this I could see how it would hurt you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just pointing out the new reality. Duckworth is everything you'd want in an American and much, much more. Trump is a spoiled silver spooner with bone spurs (allegedly) and an anti-democracy agenda.
> 
> . . . you being on the wrong side of this I could see how it would hurt you.


*She's a Human Being First and a Democrat Second...*
*And You Rodent are on Third with your melon lodged*
*up your lower waste chute.....*

*When more than one synapse fires it's painful isn't it....*
*Awwww come on tell the TRUTH....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Kidtrina
CLARICE FELDMAN
Like the coverage of Katrina, the media handling of Kidtrina is short on fact but high on partisan emotionalism.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/kidtrina.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Perfect description of the ladies around here,


*The bawl of the left.
*
Crybaby tactics have this funny way of going hand in hand with bullying on the part of the left.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/the_bawl_of_the_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Illegal invaders place children in harm's way
JUNE 24, 2018
Liberals should think carefully about who's really to blame for this border situation.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/illegal_invaders_place_children_in_harms_way.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegal invaders place children in harm's way
> JUNE 24, 2018
> Liberals should think carefully about who's really to blame for this border situation.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/illegal_invaders_place_children_in_harms_way.html


Do feel your source here is reporting fact or pushing a spun narrative in support of their agenda?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do feel your source here is reporting fact or pushing a spun narrative in support of their agenda?


Gospel truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

Melania Trump said Sunday that kindness, compassion and positivity are important traits in life.

The first lady helped SADD — Students Against Destructive Decisions — open its annual national conference at a hotel just outside Washington. The appearance followed her announcement several weeks ago of a campaign called "Be Best" that's about adults helping children to be their best selves.

"I feel very strongly that it is the job of adults to provide you with the tools you need to become the best you can be in all areas of life," she said during brief remarks to about 450 students and adults attending the conference. "That is why I am here today. I believe in SADD's mission of empowering you to confront the risks and pressures you are challenged with every day."

"Kindness, compassion and positivity are very important traits in life," she continued. "It is far easier to say nothing than it is to speak words of kindness. It is easier to judge quickly than to take time to understand. It is often easier to see a glass half empty rather than half full."

"Nevertheless, you have the power to be the positive force in so many people's lives," added the first lady, who is the mother of a 12-year-old boy. "Show respect to each other. Treat your community like your family, and look out for one another."

SADD was founded in 1981 as Students Against Drunk Driving but changed its name and mission in the late 1990s to focus on prevention of all behaviors and attitudes that are harmful to middle, high school and college students, including substance abuse, traffic safety and bullying.

Mrs. Trump said she was inspired when she first heard about the organization and the conference. The audience erupted into loud squeals and cheers when she was introduced by Dylan Mullins, of Marlboro, New Jersey, who is SADD's National Student of the Year.

Mullins said the first lady's campaign aims to highlight programs and organizations, like SADD, that seek to help young people overcome some of the issues they face every day.

Before she addressed the gathering, which concludes Wednesday, Mrs. Trump met with the organization's leadership and helped make blankets the group is donating to shelters, said her spokeswoman Stephanie Grisham. As the audience awaited the appearance, they rocked out in their seats to music by Justin Bieber, Neil Diamond and Journey.

The first lady spoke several days after making an unannounced visit to the U.S.-Mexico border to see the effects on children of her husband's "zero-tolerance" policy against illegal immigration.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

*Go ahead Rodent.....say it !*

*That was the FLOTUS's Mic drop....and it's resounding !*

*Oh it hurts ...doesn't it....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Go ahead Rodent.....say it !*
> 
> *That was the FLOTUS's Mic drop....and it's resounding !*
> 
> *Oh it hurts ...doesn't it....*


You can't/won't/don't see the extreme irony. The plagiarist is being lead to look foolish. Someone is either sabotaging her and/or she is not as smart as you believe, I say both.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't/won't/don't see the extreme irony. The plagiarist is being lead to look foolish. Someone is either sabotaging her and/or she is not as smart as you believe, I say both.


*Put down the synthetic Pot Rodent....it's altering your synaptic processes*
*worse than can be imagined...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

*Awwww....come here wittle Rodent...There... There...*

*If I tell you to Jump....how high can you ?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

http://bigthink.com/paul-ratner/fascism-101-what-it-would-take-for-it-to-come-to-america


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://bigthink.com/paul-ratner/fascism-101-what-it-would-take-for-it-to-come-to-america


Its already here.
Santa Monica is leading the way.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its already here.
> Santa Monica is leading the way.


Your riddle of the day?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Your riddle of the day?


Your confusion of the day?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Your riddle of the day?


Having a tough time keeping up I see.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its already here.
> Santa Monica is leading the way.


Indeed --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2018)

Obama’s ethics chief criticizes Sarah Huckabee Sanders
JUNE 25, 2018
Had nothing to say about Benghazi, Fast and Furious, etc.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/obamas_ethics_chief_criticizes_sarah_huckabee_sanders.htmlb


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Your riddle of the day?


More of a think piece.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> More of a think piece.


I think you are bitter because you realize people are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I think you are bitter because you realize people are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


You think too much.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I think you are bitter because you realize people are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.





Ricky Fandango said:


> You think too much.


He knows he will just deny all this, then go back to supporting The Constitution, claiming family values, railing against Putin and the other nutters will do likewise. It'll be their little fascist fling, something they will deny.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He knows he will just deny all this, then go back to supporting The Constitution, claiming family values, railing against Putin and the other nutters will do likewise. It'll be their little fascist fling, something they will deny.


If he changes his name again no one will know, right?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Your riddle of the day?


*Today it's quite simple, just return the ill begotten Dimples *
*and your headaches most likely will go away....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> If he changes his name again no one will know, right?


He won't be able to resist, for one thing, talking about his hair.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He won't be able to resist, for one thing, talking about his hair.


*You and Spola stand out like " Sore " thumbs....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He won't be able to resist, for one thing, talking about his hair.


I think I’ll just let you and espola talk about me all day


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think I’ll just let you and espola talk about me all day


Wear it like a badge.. then again, you don't need no stinkin' badge.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think I’ll just let you and espola talk about me all day


Sounds about right, stay in the truck as life goes by.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Indeed --


Im a little confused about this one.
What does it mean?


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im a little confused about this one.
> What does it mean?


I looked for something about Santa Monica in the news.  The top item was a restaurant that had hired a painter to put up a mural portrait of the late Mr. Bourdain.  

That's not what you meant?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I looked for something about Santa Monica in the news.  The top item was a restaurant that had hired a painter to put up a mural portrait of the late Mr. Bourdain.
> 
> That's not what you meant?


*Arkancide......he new the TRUTH.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I looked for something about Santa Monica in the news.  The top item was a restaurant that had hired a painter to put up a mural portrait of the late Mr. Bourdain.
> 
> That's not what you meant?


Not at all, but you being clueless is no surprise. (magoo)
Bourdain and I have much more in common than probably anyone you know.
(except for the suicide thing)
That being said, its a fantastic rendition and I do appreciate you posting it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Arkancide......he new the TRUTH.*


Maybe a stretch, but who's keeping track?


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not at all, but you being clueless is no surprise. (magoo)
> Bourdain and I have much more in common than probably anyone you know.
> (except for the suicide thing)
> That being said, its a fantastic rendition and I do appreciate you posting it.


In common?

Bourdain was an outspoken critic of Trump, having previously described the president as someone who had "not left me with a favorable impression" and compared Trump's popularity to that of the 1930s Italian dictator Benito Mussolini.

Seven months before the 2016 election, Bourdain told Business Insider's Richard Feloni: "Mussolini served his country in combat and did a credible job, and I don't think you could say that about, you know, this guy," referring to Trump.

http://www.businessinsider.com/anthony-bourdain-criticised-trump-but-made-effort-to-meet-his-supporters-2018-6​


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> In common?
> 
> Bourdain was an outspoken critic of Trump, having previously described the president as someone who had "not left me with a favorable impression" and compared Trump's popularity to that of the 1930s Italian dictator Benito Mussolini.
> 
> ...


Politics does not define me, nor did it define Bourdain.
Does it define you?, ..
That appears to be the case.

Bourdain and I appreciate, and (appreciated) those things in life that transcend the shallow pool of political strife.
I cannot however, grasp the despair he must have wrestled with.
My life is too precious to me.


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Politics does not define me, nor did it define Bourdain.
> Does it define you?, ..
> That appears to be the case.
> 
> ...


So what is the similarity then?  Do you drink heavily?  Are you a recovering heroin addict?  Would you dine with Obama?

https://www.cnn.com/videos/travel/2016/09/14/anthony-bourdain-parts-unknown-hanoi-1.cnn/video/playlists/anthony-bourdains-parts-uknown-best-moments/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> So what is the similarity then?  Do you drink heavily?  Are you a recovering heroin addict?  Would you dine with Obama?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/travel/2016/09/14/anthony-bourdain-parts-unknown-hanoi-1.cnn/video/playlists/anthony-bourdains-parts-uknown-best-moments/


Ignoramus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> So what is the similarity then?  Do you drink heavily?  Are you a recovering heroin addict?  Would you dine with Obama?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/travel/2016/09/14/anthony-bourdain-parts-unknown-hanoi-1.cnn/video/playlists/anthony-bourdains-parts-uknown-best-moments/


Remember when they tried to claim John Lennon as one of theirs? . . . now the plunger is attempting to co-opt Bourdain?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ignoramus.


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember when they tried to claim John Lennon as one of theirs? . . . now the plunger is attempting to co-opt Bourdain?


Get help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

White Woman Calls the Cops on a Little Black Girl for Trying to Go to Disneyland. Right?
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/06/25/alison-ettel-erin-austin/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Three Asylum Seekers Jailed for Molotov Attack on Swedish Synagogue
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/06/26/three-asylum-seekers-jailed-for-molotov-attack-on-swedish-synagogue/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwju6MWckvHbAhVBSK0KHUjxCd4QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw2fXmg1RRuUPl_eOD_z_qZx


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember when they tried to claim John Lennon as one of theirs? . . . now the plunger is attempting to co-opt Bourdain?


Imagine, should be your theme some. Dummy.
Imagine there's no Trump, it's easy if you try.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Remembering Charles Krauthammer right
JUNE 26, 2018
Krauthammer held plenty of good positions and also a number of evil ones.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/remembering_charles_krauthammer_right.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2018)

Fries, get in touch with husker, he needs help just like you did.

Man born without penis to have sex for first time with bionic manhood...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-5882201/Man-44-born-without-penis-finally-able-sex-time.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2018)

*Trump's travel ban is constitutional*

The ruling concerned the third version of President Trump's travel restriction, which was challenged on the grounds that it amounted to a "Muslim ban."
In the 5-4 opinion written by Chief Justice John Roberts, the court finds that Trump's travel restriction fell "squarely" within the president's authority.
"The [order] is expressly premised on legitimate purposes: preventing entry of nationals who cannot be adequately vetted and inducing other nations to improve their practices," Roberts says. "The text says nothing about religion."



In the 5-4 opinion written by Chief Justice John Roberts, the court found that Trump's travel restriction fell "squarely" within the president's authority. The court rejected claims that the ban was motivated by religious hostility.

"The [order] is expressly premised on legitimate purposes: preventing entry of nationals who cannot be adequately vetted and inducing other nations to improve their practices," Roberts wrote. "The text says nothing about religion."

The case, Trump v. Hawaii, has been central to the administration's travel policy, presenting a key test of the president's campaign promise to restrict immigration and secure America's borders.

The court sided with the government, which argued in April that the restriction "would be the most ineffective Muslim ban that one could possibly imagine."

Roberts agreed with that argument. Though the ban applies to five countries with Muslim majority populations, "that fact alone does not support an inference of religious hostility," Roberts wrote, noting that those five countries amount to only 8 percent of the world's Muslim population.

During oral arguments in April, Katyal cited Trump's postelection tweets about the issue, and argued that the travel restriction amounted to a "Muslim ban."

The court addressed those statements, writing that "the issue before us is not whether to denounce the statements."

"It is instead the significance of those statements in reviewing a Presidential directive, neutral on its face, addressing a matter within the core of executive responsibility," Roberts wrote. "In doing so, we must consider not only the statements of a particular President, but also the authority of the Presidency itself."

While the court upheld Trump's travel restriction, Roberts noted that the ruling did not reflect the court's judgment on the "soundness" of the policy.
entire article:
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/26/supreme-court-rules-in-trump-muslim-travel-ban-case.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

MILLENNIAL ROCKS DEM PARTY
https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/26/politics/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-joe-crowley-new-york-14-primary/index.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2846
> MILLENNIAL ROCKS DEM PARTY
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/26/politics/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-joe-crowley-new-york-14-primary/index.html


Socialism always seems fair when presented as a new idea.
Its like a fairy tale where everyone lives in harmony, and has everything they need provided for them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Trump's travel ban is constitutional*
> 
> The ruling concerned the third version of President Trump's travel restriction, which was challenged on the grounds that it amounted to a "Muslim ban."
> In the 5-4 opinion written by Chief Justice John Roberts, the court finds that Trump's travel restriction fell "squarely" within the president's authority.
> ...


Oh, now you want to believe in The Constitution  . . . and, so now, what of the Title of Nobilities clause?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, now you want to believe in The Constitution  . . . and, so now, what of the Title of Nobilities clause?


Some one please check the moon.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Socialism always seems fair when presented as a new idea.
> Its like a fairy tale where everyone lives in harmony, and has everything they need provided for them.


Is that what you think "socialism" is?  Tell us more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that what you think "socialism" is?  Tell us more.


We would, but we need to go to work now.
signed, Capitalism.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We would, but we need to go to work now.
> signed, Capitalism.


OK, adding "Socialism" to your list of ignorance.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Fox Sports likes Stalin --

https://politicsmaven.io/theintellectualist/news/fox-ran-special-on-joseph-stalin-that-praised-his-role-in-history-IzMkiZhG60C7p0NCOUR3lQ/

Just being polite to the hosts, I guess.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> OK, adding "Socialism" to your list of ignorance.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


q.e.d.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


b.f.d.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

All sorts of good news today,
Fuck Paul Ryan.
*Paul Ryan’s Amnesty Bill Fails — Far Fewer Votes than Goodlatte’s*

The Paul Ryan amnesty bill failed to pass through the House on Wednesday and garnered less votes than the Trump-endorsed Goodlatte immigration bill


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2018)

* Justice Kennedy, the pivotal swing vote on the Supreme Court, announces retirement *

Robert Barnes
50 mins ago
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/justice-kennedy-the-pivotal-swing-vote-on-the-supreme-court-announces-retirement/ar-AAzfFnp?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 27, 2018)

Something for Left Leaning Loons to Ponder. This has been common knowledge for some time but somehow I think our resident Loons will be left scratching their collective heads...


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Something for Left Leaning Loons to Ponder. This has been common knowledge for some time but somehow I think our resident Loons will be left scratching their collective heads...


OAN?  Sucker.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> OAN?  Sucker.


What's wrong... afraid to watch? You might learn something. But that would mean you would have to pull your head out of... well you get the picture. 

Hey, still waiting for you to prove how you came out against HRC.  I'm guessing that won't ever happen...


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What's wrong... afraid to watch? You might learn something. But that would mean you would have to pull your head out of... well you get the picture.
> 
> Hey, still waiting for you to prove how you came out against HRC.  I'm guessing that won't ever happen...


Did you miss my declaration against her because she was too partisan and too loose with classified material?  Did you miss that I voted for McCain?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you miss my declaration against her because she was too partisan and too loose with classified material?  Did you miss that I voted for McCain?


That's nothing to brag about. You said no such thing as long as I have been here.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you miss my declaration against her because she was too partisan and too loose with classified material?  Did you miss that I voted for McCain?


Prove it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you miss my declaration against her because she was too partisan and too loose with classified material?  Did you miss that I voted for McCain?


Let me be more clear. Provide evidence that you posted what you claim you posted on this forum when you claim to have posted it. 

You can't, can you? It's hard to prove something that never happened.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

It Is Terrible To Be A Liberal In 2018 – Which Is Awesome - Kurt Schlichter
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2018/06/28/it-is-terrible-to-be-a-liberal-in-2018--which-is-awesome-n2494618?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiP1tunhvbbAhUJPa0KHajVAVkQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw22dFglmYPufhOtfr2dPTgo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

ICE MELTDOWN
*Dems' emerging litmus test: Support for abolishing agency that guards borders*
Democratic lawmakers and candidates are increasingly seeking the elimination of Immigration and Customs Enforcement as part of their suite of demands in D.C.'s heated border battle


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

Surprise Democrat primary winner in NY wants to abolish ICE

Cynthia Nixon labels ICE a 'terrorist organization,' calls for it to be abolished

Immigration lawyer trying to reunite mother, child claims ICE agent shoved her

The Five: Socialist who ran on abolishing ICE, impeaching Trump defeats top House Dem

'They don't want borders at all': Malkin reacts after victory by socialist who wants to abolish ICE

Democrat introduces bill to abolish ICE, says agency is 'ripping at the moral fabric of our nation'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

Paul Ryan must step down from the Speakership - now - 6/28/18 June 28, 2018But what can Ryan say? Vote for my members, and I’ll wish you all well from my family home in Wisconsin? Some election manifesto!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

You know things are bad for the lefties when they start calling _each other_ racists - 6/28/18 June 28, 2018Further proof that the left is falling apart. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

*WashPost: ‘Tribal Identities’ Replace Ideology in Democratic Primaries*

The Democratic Party’s activists are picking candidates based on their racial, sexual, and cultural tribes instead of their ideology, the Washington Post admits.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, now you want to believe in The Constitution  . . . and, so now, what of the Title of Nobilities clause?



*A " Mind " is a terrible thing to waste.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Illegal Aliens: The New Black Vote for Democrats Bobby HesleyBlack people are finally starting to wake up and unplug themselves from the Liberal Matrix that has ruled their reality for over a half a century. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

More than 600 arrested in healthcare fraud takedowns - 6/29/18 June 29, 2018The bottom line is that it appears to be ridiculously easy to defraud government healthcare programs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

* 
*
*First Trailer: Dinesh D'Souza's 'DEATH OF A NATION'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

CHURCH-HILL
*Clinton likens herself to legendary British leader when asked about being ‘polarizing’*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CHURCH-HILL
> *Clinton likens herself to legendary British leader when asked about being ‘polarizing’*


Surely Churchill had the likes of Hillary in mind when he uttered this:
_"I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly"._


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Surely Churchill had the likes of Hillary in mind when he uttered this:
> _"I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly"._


Not likely, since H wasn't born yet when C said that, or almost that.  Many versions about, the one I think is the wittiest is --

1:  Sir, you are disgustingly drunk.
2.  Yes, ma'am, and you are disgustingly ugly.
<pause>
2.  And in the morning I shall be sober.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Surely Churchill had the likes of Hillary in mind when he uttered this:
> _"I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly"._


Didn't Hillary claim she was names after some sort of royalty?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't Hillary claim she was names after some sort of royalty?


Sir Edmund Hillary.
The Mt Everest guy. lol.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sir Edmund Hillary.
> The Mt Everest guy. lol.


That way you are lol'ing there?  People will be laughing at you that way for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> That way you are lol'ing there?  People will be laughing at you that way for the rest of your life.


Laughing is good medicine.
Have a glass on me first thing in the morning with your prune juice, e-comic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Not likely, since H wasn't born yet when C said that, or almost that.  Many versions about, the one I think is the wittiest is --
> 
> 1:  Sir, you are disgustingly drunk.
> 2.  Yes, ma'am, and you are disgustingly ugly.
> ...


Well Magoo, the likes of Hillary have been around since the whore of babylon in the book of revelations....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> That way you are lol'ing there?  People will be laughing at you that way for the rest of your life.


The way these guys find people's questionable claims about themselves so hilarious you'd think, if they actually had a sense of humor, they'd have a field day with Trump's various assertions concerning himself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Well Magoo, the likes of Hillary have been around since the whore of babylon in the book of revelations....


Seems she left a mark on you as well . . . is there anyone who hasn't hurt you deeply? Feel like the victim much there thin-skinned lying?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The way these guys find people's questionable claims about themselves so hilarious you'd think, if they actually had a sense of humor, they'd have a field day with Trump's various assertions concerning himself.


Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............................................
You are one funny duck....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems she left a mark on you as well . . . is there anyone who hasn't hurt you deeply? Feel like the victim much there thin-skinned lying?


As fucked up as Trump is...he still better than Hillary...
As fucked up as you are, any aspertions cast my way by you is fodder for laughter and perpetuates your determination to erase all doubt..
You've convinced the vast majority of the posters here that you are a complete idiot. Don't let that stop you, just keep posting...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sir Edmund Hillary.
> The Mt Everest guy. lol.


Are you sure she didn't say she wanted Sir Edmund to Mount her?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems she left a mark on you as well . . . is there anyone who hasn't hurt you deeply? Feel like the victim much there thin-skinned lying?


She sure left a mark on our country, especially those poor, neglected, left to die,  American heroes in Benghazi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She sure left a mark on our country, especially those poor, neglected, left to die,  American heroes in Benghazi.


What difference does it make?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What difference does it make?


The Presidency?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Presidency?


That's one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That's one.


Can you imagine HRC as the potus, my God.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine HRC as the potus, my God.


I wont go there.
Why should I?
#MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wont go there.
> Why should I?
> #MAGA


Hillary 2020
LMFAO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Report: FBI Refusing to Give Congress Material That Alleges Loretta Lynch Interfered in Clinton Investigation
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/29/report-fbi-refusing-to-give-congress-material-that-alleges-loretta-lynch-interfered-in-clinton-investigation/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjV17rLuvrbAhWBn4MKHZHPAnwQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw22cK1wonzXkz2YMFKifUrI


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


"I'm a clinical psychologist."
LoL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

America Tried Socialism and Did Not Like It
ALEX MARKOVSKY
The epic struggle between socialism and freedom cannot end up in stalemate; the outcome of those ideologically incompatible ambitions can end up only ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/america_tried_socialism_and_did_not_like_it.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

*WTF? Only in America.*
*This will get to the SCOTUS, along with abortion, gay marriage and 2nd Amendment issues.*

WILLIAMS: Diversity And Inclusion Harm II
My column a fortnight ago, titled "Diversity and Inclusion Harm," focused on the dumbing down of science, technology, engineering and mathematics curricula to achieve a more pleasing mixture of participants in terms of race and sex. Heather Mac Donald, a senior fellow at the Manhattan Institute, wrote about this in her article titled "How Identity Politics Is Harming the Sciences." Mac Donald quoted a UCLA scientist who said, "All across the country the big question now in STEM is: how can we promote more women and minorities by 'changing' (i.e., lowering) the requirements we had previously set for graduate level study?" The National Science Foundation and the National Institutes of Health are two federal agencies that fund university research, are consumed by diversity and inclusion ideology, and have the power to yank funds from a college if it has not supported a sufficient number of "underrepresented minorities."
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/32499/williams-diversity-and-inclusion-harm-ii-walter-e-williams?amp&ved=0ahUKEwigq8z-yvvbAhUn0YMKHWtyCsQQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw18NXD5f9aRDdIYC4ojDpWR&ampcf=1


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 30, 2018)

Heading put for vacation. Any of you ever spend time in Southern Utah? Hitting up Zion, Bryce, Arches and a few others but looking for those hidden gems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

PA Democrat Mayor Allegedly Wanted BLM Protesters 'Destroyed' by Water Cannons
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/29/pennsylvania-democrat-mayor-allegedly-wanted-protesters-destroyed-by-water-cannons/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiW_YywzPvbAhUL4YMKHfv2Ca8QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw38eHj5SHYT1MteC4uFHkve


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Heading put for vacation. Any of you ever spend time in Southern Utah? Hitting up Zion, Bryce, Arches and a few others but looking for those hidden gems.


Zion is pretty cool, antelope island is worth the trip also. We stopped at the Salt Lake and went in, kind of nasty but the kids still talk about it and we went in 2004. Great people. Have a great time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> PA Democrat Mayor Allegedly Wanted BLM Protesters 'Destroyed' by Water Cannons
> 1 day ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/29/pennsylvania-democrat-mayor-allegedly-wanted-protesters-destroyed-by-water-cannons/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiW_YywzPvbAhUL4YMKHfv2Ca8QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw38eHj5SHYT1MteC4uFHkve


democrats have always loved water cannons and dogs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> democrats have always loved water cannons and dogs.


 . . . and fascist have always enjoyed being the ones fighting back democracy with water canons and dogs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and fascist have always enjoyed being the ones fighting back democracy with water canons and dogs.


democrat water games.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> democrat water games.


Your perception is skewed by identity politics and not reality.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your perception is skewed by identity politics and not reality.


Things rat might want to consider about himself?
You're amazing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and fascist have always enjoyed being the ones fighting back democracy with water canons and dogs.


Democrat Governors, Democrat Mayors, Democrat Police Chiefs, Democrat KKK members...Daffy Daffy Daffy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your perception is skewed by identity politics and not reality.


Muahahahahahahahaaaaaa...you fucking moron...muahahahahahaha....
Good lord you are sumthin...bless your little heart.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Democrat Governors, Democrat Mayors, Democrat Police Chiefs, Democrat KKK members...Daffy Daffy Daffy.


The Klan had over four million members when the democrats ran them.
Today maybe 6 to ten thousand.

On the rise?
lol.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Democrat Governors, Democrat Mayors, Democrat Police Chiefs, Democrat KKK members...Daffy Daffy Daffy.


There seems to be a theme here where certain posters ignore the changes that have occurred since the political repartitioning of the 60's and 70's, where the worst of the fascists and racists were exiled by the Democrats and found a happy home with the Republicans.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> There seems to be a theme here where certain posters ignore the changes that have occurred since the political repartitioning of the 60's and 70's, where the worst of the fascists and racists were exiled by the Democrats and found a happy home with the Republicans.


The new kkk is called "Planned Parenthood".
They dont use ropes or dogs or water canons.
They use apathy and a pair of long scissors.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The new kkk is called "Planned Parenthood".
> They dont use ropes or dogs or water canons.
> They use apathy and a pair of long scissors.


I think I mentioned already that you are babbling today.  Starting the holiday early?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The new kkk is called "Planned Parenthood".
> They dont use ropes or dogs or water canons.
> They use apathy and a pair of long scissors.


You exhibit a selfish, ignorant and indifferent view of the world.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You exhibit a selfish, ignorant and indifferent view of the world.


I love you too, but I have a list of shit to do today, so Im gonna bow out and let you and espola stroke each other for awhile.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love you too, but I have a list of shit to do today, so Im gonna bow out and let you and espola stroke each other for awhile.


Let's put it this way, I will and do proudly repeat and support everything I say in here to the wife, kids, friends (including some nutters like you) and anyone who wants to discuss those views. Can you say the same?


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let's put it this way, I will and do proudly repeat and support everything I say in here to the wife, kids, friends (including some nutters like you) and anyone who wants to discuss those views. Can you say the same?


I have wondered that myself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> democrats have always loved water cannons and dogs.


Even the  democrats dogs were racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your perception is skewed by identity politics and not reality.


*Reality, are you ready for it?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let's put it this way, I will and do proudly repeat and support everything I say in here to the wife, kids, friends (including some nutters like you) and anyone who wants to discuss those views. Can you say the same?


What's your name?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I have wondered that myself.


You are in like company.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You exhibit a selfish, ignorant and indifferent view of the world.


Sounds like Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> There seems to be a theme here where certain posters ignore the changes that have occurred since the political repartitioning of the 60's and 70's, where the worst of the fascists and racists were exiled by the Democrats and found a happy home with the Republicans.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> There seems to be a theme here where certain posters ignore the changes that have occurred since the political repartitioning of the 60's and 70's, where the worst of the fascists and racists were exiled by the Democrats and found a happy home with the Republicans.


Right....
Who specifically are you talking about that have found a "happy home" with Republicans.
Unlike the Democrats of the 60's, the Republicans haven't embraced these people, they have been largely ignored by the party and left to law enforcement.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let's put it this way, I will and do proudly repeat and support everything I say in here to the wife, kids, friends (including some nutters like you) and anyone who wants to discuss those views. Can you say the same?


Absolutely you ignorant wank...what is your name?
Does that depends on what "is" is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Lying and lil joe are two of the creepiest individuals I have ever encountered online or off (and I had Tom Metzger try to start a conversation with me once). You are the last two people on the face of this earth that I would give my name to.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right....
> Who specifically are you talking about that have found a "happy home" with Republicans.
> Unlike the Democrats of the 60's, the Republicans haven't embraced these people, they have been largely ignored by the party and left to law enforcement.


Really?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right....
> Who specifically are you talking about that have found a "happy home" with Republicans.
> Unlike the Democrats of the 60's, the Republicans haven't embraced these people, they have been largely ignored by the party and left to law enforcement.


Being a disingenuous liar like you are in here changes nothing that happens in the real world . . . or are you simply ignorant?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying and lil joe are two of the creepiest individuals I have ever encountered online or off (and I had Tom Metzger try to start a conversation with me once). You are the last two people on the face of this earth that I would give my name to.


LoL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

*Tucker’s Burning Question To Univision Anchor: ‘If Poor Central Americans Make Your Country Better, Why Hasn’t It Made Tijuana Better?’*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Tucker’s Burning Question To Univision Anchor: ‘If Poor Central Americans Make Your Country Better, Why Hasn’t It Made Tijuana Better?’*


Tucker "I'm a white nationalist and proud of it" Carlson? 
Lastly, I would be remiss if I didn’t point out that, as he rails against “our leaders,” Tucker Carlson lives in a home reportedly worth about $3.85 million in Washington, D.C.’s Kent suburb. A few weeks ago he told the American Conservative: “My neighborhood is great,” adding, “Our neighborhood looks exactly like it did in 1955.”

https://www.theroot.com/tucker-carlson-explains-why-white-people-arent-designed-1823973839


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I think I mentioned already that you are babbling today.  Starting the holiday early?


Thete you go again... afraid of the truth.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Really?


Ummmm... David Duke.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

4 less democrat votes.

BORDER PATROL RESCUES FOUR MIGRANTS IN SOUTH TEXAS, FOUR OTHERS DIE
http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2018/06/30/border-patrol-rescues-four-migrants-in-south-texas-as-four-others-die/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

With temps at 108 degrees, #BorderPatrol & #AMO agents provided medical attention, food and water to 56 people located in the AZ desert. Our agents work tirelessly to ensure not only the safety and security of our nation, but also the safety of those they come in contact with.

7:17 AM - Jun 30, 2018


Homeland Security

✔@DHSgov
https://twitter.com/DHSgov/status/1013074177329389573

Eagle Pass @CBP @CBPSouthTexas Agents rescue pregnant woman from Rio Grande River. While these agents go out of their way to help others, they are always looking to help protect their communities. https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/local-media-release/eagle-pass-border-patrol-agents-rescue-pregnant-woman-rio-grande-river …

7:58 AM - Jun 30, 2018



ICE

✔@ICEgov
https://twitter.com/ICEgov/status/1013098890072084480

Most ICE offices & programs have a role in preventing terrorism. Several are on the front lines, either IDing dangerous persons before they enter the US or finding them as they violate immigration or customs laws. https://www.ice.gov/overview 

9:36 AM - Jun 30, 2018


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Ummmm... David Duke.


q.e.d.

The Democrats threw Duke out in the 80's.  In 1992, he ran in the Louisiana Republican Presidential Primary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.
> 
> The Democrats threw Duke out in the 80's.  In 1992, he ran in the Louisiana Republican Presidential Primary.


Are you sure you are a conservative republican?
I must be missing something.
Ha


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure you are a conservative republican?
> I must be missing something.
> Ha


Did you miss when Duke endorsed t?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure you are a conservative republican?
> I must be missing something.
> Ha


Are you saying to be considered a "conservative republican", in your view, one must lie and act ignorant?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you miss when Duke endorsed t?


Farrakhan endorsed Obama.
Does that make Obama a racist?
No, it doesnt.
You endorsed Bernie Sanders.
Does that make you a socialist pinko?,...wait...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying to be considered a "conservative republican", in your view, one must lie and act ignorant?


If thats the case, espola may actually be a conservative.
Who knew?


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Farrakhan endorsed Obama.
> Does that make Obama a racist?
> No, it doesnt.
> You endorsed Bernie Sanders.
> Does that make you a socialist pinko?,...wait...


I guess I missed where I endorsed Sanders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you miss when Duke endorsed t?


Who cares?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Farrakhan endorsed Obama.
> Does that make Obama a racist?
> No, it doesnt.
> You endorsed Bernie Sanders.
> Does that make you a socialist pinko?,...wait...


Falling back on nutter logic based from nutter conspiracy theory I see . . . like always.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?


Not following the thread?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Not following the thread?


If you say so.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.
> 
> The Democrats threw Duke out in the 80's.  In 1992, he ran in the Louisiana Republican Presidential Primary.


Yes he did...he was ignored by most. So you prove my point. Thanks Mr q.e.d.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Yes he did...he was ignored by most. So you prove my point. Thanks Mr q.e.d.


I used to think you were smarter than Izzy, but lately I'm not so sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I used to think you were smarter than Izzy, but lately I'm not so sure.


Where do you think you are on the Izzy scale?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> I used to think you were smarter than Izzy, but lately I'm not so sure.


Oh no. Izzy is smarter then you and I.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh no. Izzy is smarter then you and I.


The Hawaiian eez one smaht fucka.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Hawaiian eez one smaht fucka.


Excellent fisherman too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2018)

The Left Is Dead Because It Is Rootless And Stands For NOTHING
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/30/the-left-is-dead-because-it-stands-for-nothing/&ved=0ahUKEwjoo6a01vzbAhWCy4MKHZCGAyYQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw1_M80gUQFrWr5MjOJlYbW9


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh no. Izzy is smarter then you and I.


Heh.

grammarly.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Heh.
> 
> grammarly.com


When you got nothin' else...go to grammar & spelling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you got nothin' else...go to grammar & spelling.


 . . . or shouting out rude names.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2018)

The left's hysteria over abortion
JULY 1, 2018
Leftists are so terrified by the prospect of not being allowed to kill children that they're saying ridiculous things.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/the_lefts_hysteria_over_abortion.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you got nothin' else...go to grammar & spelling.


...and then call em a fascist.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ...and then call em a fascist.


Only the fascists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Only the fascists.


Its the last gasp of a losing argument, guillotine boy.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its the last gasp of a losing argument, guillotine boy.


It's the truth.

And I don't understand your problem with the guillotine.  What any state should want in a capital punishment method is for it to be cheap, painless, quick, and certain.  A guillotine is hard to beat in those factors.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . or shouting out rude names.


Like Samantha Bee calling Ivanka Trump a c*nt...
Doesn't get any ruder than that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Illegal Alien Arrested for Allegedly Starting Colorado Wildfire
STAB.com
Send
Them
All
Back.com
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/01/illegal-alien-arrested-for-allegedly-starting-colorado-wildfire/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiXnuHxp4DcAhVH5oMKHZ-wDLcQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw1I_TUxE5ivVYAvoi8Rv1cU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

The border, liberals, and the left
JULY 2, 2018
The left has devoured the Democrats from the inside out in the same way the open borders policy would swallow America
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/the_border_liberals_and_the_left.html


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2876
> 
> Illegal Alien Arrested for Allegedly Starting Colorado Wildfire
> STAB.com
> ...


Heh.  Maybe we need a wall for Denmark next.

Climate change denier and gun rights activist.

https://heavy.com/news/2018/07/jesper-joergensen-jorgensen/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Heh.  Maybe we need a wall for Denmark next.
> 
> Climate change denier and gun rights activist.
> 
> https://heavy.com/news/2018/07/jesper-joergensen-jorgensen/


Illegal is illegal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Heh.  Maybe we need a wall for Denmark next.
> 
> Climate change denier and gun rights activist.
> 
> https://heavy.com/news/2018/07/jesper-joergensen-jorgensen/


Their Market backed Social Programs will have to serve as a wall for now.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Their Market backed Social Programs will have to serve as a wall for now.


to multisport - q.e.d.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like Samantha Bee calling Ivanka Trump a c*nt...
> Doesn't get any ruder than that.


Yes, but is that your excuse, whataboutism?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, but


Clinical.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Clinical.


Troll, fascist troll.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Troll, fascist troll.


I forget, have I pointed out you're a hypocrite and a liar yet today?
Consider yourself served.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I forget, have I pointed out you're a hypocrite and a liar yet today?
> Consider yourself served.


Truth stings a little bit eh? Have a nice day looking for and posting inane articles from fantasyland.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth stings a little bit eh? Have a nice day looking for and posting inane articles from fantasyland.


*Did Nancy Pelosi Say Obamacare Must be Passed to 'Find Out What Is ...*
▶ 0:10
https://www.snopes.com/.../pelosi-healthcare-pass-the-bill-to-see-what


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Did Nancy Pelosi Say Obamacare Must be Passed to 'Find Out What Is ...*
> ▶ 0:10
> https://www.snopes.com/.../pelosi-healthcare-pass-the-bill-to-see-what


Snopes will never go all in against a leftist.
If they concede "mixture" its a "true".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Left of left,
*Purged! Left Denounces Bernie for Reluctance to ‘Abolish ICE’*

Democratic socialist Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) is no longer left enough for some Democrats, because he has been reluctant to join calls to abolish U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE).

64


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Australia Ends Aid to Palestinian Authority


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, but is that your excuse, whataboutism?


I'm just pointing out your hypocricy, you ignorany wank...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm just pointing out your hypocricy, you ignorany wank...


My hypocrisy? How's that? Are you responsible for what people you mostly agree with say and do?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Troll, fascist troll.


"No lies or insults, right?" _Magoo   _
_
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My hypocrisy? How's that? Are you responsible for what people you mostly agree with say and do?


Yes.
You call folks out that you disagree with and ignore the same or similar actions from people you agree with...
That's all, you two faced hypocrital duck...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes.
> You call folks out that you disagree with and ignore the same or similar actions from people you agree with...
> That's all, you two faced hypocrital duck...


This is now, that was then and whataboutism doesn't excuse or enable others now does it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Which one of you pricks are keeping track of all the dishonest, lying, democrat media types?
*Brian Ross leaving ABC after botched Flynn report...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Where is Husker du? The ultra partisan ostrich.
*Man arrested for threatening to chop Rand Paul, family with ax...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Has anyone seen the pathetic one?
The Democrat-Left: Stupid, Insane - and Very, Very Violent


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

I am not sure if it is true, but I wouldn't put it past him, after all, he is a proven liar.
*Obama administration granted citizenship to 2,500 Iranians during nuclear deal: Iran official*





By  Chris Irvine   | Fox News










Hojjat al-Islam Mojtaba Zolnour claims that the Obama administration granted citizenship to 2,500 Iranians while negotiating the Iran nuclear deal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

International events
*‘This is HORRIFYING’! Look what the ‘socialist paradise’ of Denmark is doing to THEIR immigrants*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Pocahontas II will fit right in.

US News
*Are you on CRACK!? Kamala Harris claims Trump’s SCOTUS pick is about punishing women, there’s just 1 problem *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is now, that was then and whataboutism doesn't excuse or enable others now does it?


Then you said nothing because you agreed with the politician 
Now you say something because you disagree with the politician.
That's called HYPOCRACY. 
That is "the false assumption of an appearance of virtue".
I'm not trying to excuse anyone, I'm pointing out how two faced you are....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then you said nothing because you agreed with the politician
> Now you say something because you disagree with the politician.
> That's called HYPOCRACY.
> That is "the false assumption of an appearance of virtue".
> I'm not trying to excuse anyone, I'm pointing out how two faced you are....


  . . . we all can see you are deflecting. You seem to think that one action excuses or enables another, namely your shouting out rude names when you can't articulate or know you are backed into a corner . . . like right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then you said nothing because you agreed with the politician
> Now you say something because you disagree with the politician.
> That's called HYPOCRACY.
> That is "the false assumption of an appearance of virtue".
> I'm not trying to excuse anyone, I'm pointing out how two faced you are....


The only one that needs excusing is husker.
He is/has lost it, again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only one that needs excusing is husker.
> He is/has lost it, again.


Sweet how you bring comfort and aid for your confused comrade.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I used to think..........


Ahhhhh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Excellent fisherman too.


Mullets are for catch and release though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2871
> 
> The Left Is Dead Because It Is Rootless And Stands For NOTHING
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/06/30/the-left-is-dead-because-it-stands-for-nothing/&ved=0ahUKEwjoo6a01vzbAhWCy4MKHZCGAyYQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw1_M80gUQFrWr5MjOJlYbW9


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Truth stings a little bit eh? Have a nice day looking for and posting inane articles from fantasyland.


November 8th 2016 Land


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhhhh.


Grow up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Grow up.


Think.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Grow up.


Read.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

*Illegal Immigrant Inadvertently Proves Trump’s Zero-Tolerance Policy Is Working*
July 2nd, 2018
_





Undocumented immigrant families are released from detention at a bus depot in McAllen, Texas, U.S., June 25, 2018. REUTERS/Loren Elliott


An illegal immigrant proved that President Trump’s zero-tolerance policy is working when she tried to warn others about the difficulties of entering the United States in a tweet earlier Monday morning.







Buena Ventura Martin Godinez stated that, “I would advise people to find another country to seek refuge. Because here the law is very tough. People don’t have a heart.”

CBS News

✔@CBSNews

"I would advise people to find another country to seek refuge. Because here the law is very tough, people don't have a heart," an immigrant mother says after being separated from her 7-year-old daughter for two months. Watch their touching reunion: https://cbsn.ws/2KnPySU 

5:40 AM - Jul 2, 2018
Hit the fucking road jack.
Too funny.
_

_





_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . we all can see you are deflecting. You seem to think that one action excuses or enables another, namely your shouting out rude names when you can't articulate or know you are backed into a corner . . . like right now.


More babble from the duck.
We? How many ducks are in that pea brain of yours? We?
You're the two faced hypocritical projecting moron, no one else.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sweet how you bring comfort and aid for your confused comrade.


Delusional Duck....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I used to think you were smarter than Izzy, but lately I'm not so sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sweet how you bring comfort and aid for your confused comrade.


We all care about you, rat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


The ministry of truth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ministry of truth.


Did you watch it till the end?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did you watch it till the end?


Yes.
The legislation of speech, and more specifically, the practice of changing the meanings of words to fit a political agenda, is right out of Orwell's 1984


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> The legislation of speech, and more specifically, the practice of changing the meanings of words to fit a political agenda, is right out of Orwell's 1984


Do you mean like "commie"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you mean like "commie"?


Commie still means what it always has.
Its slang for someone who is either a communist or a communist sympathizer,
a socialist, or someone who supports a Marxist/ socialist agenda.
I dont think legislation has determined what or how professors must or must not use the term.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> More babble from the duck.
> We? How many ducks are in that pea brain of yours? We?
> You're the two faced hypocritical projecting moron, no one else.


Woe, slow down there Lion, you must consider the fact that the 4th of July is upon us and the liberals hate this holiday almost as much as Christmas, having to pretend to be patriotic for a day must just kill them. You know they are just bursting with anger and having to see all those American flags might just push them over edge.
Well, I say FUCK EM. Lets rub their noses in the fact our country is doing great under Trump despite the fact the libs, media and the establishment republicans have been after him for a couple of years and can't put him down.
I suggest you libs stay home and get drunk.
*MAGA.*


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Commie still means what it always has.
> Its slang for someone who is either a communist or a communist sympathizer,
> a socialist, or someone who supports a Marxist/ socialist agenda.
> I dont think legislation has determined what or how professors must or must not use the term.


That's not the way you use it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> That's not the way you use it.


I believe I do use it that way.
Thank you for your opinion.

Maybe you can get some signatures and petition for the government to force me to use it the way you prefer, or eliminate the word all together.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I believe I do use it that way.
> Thank you for your opinion.
> 
> Maybe you can get some signatures and petition for the government to force me to use it the way you prefer, or eliminate the word all together.


I understand you have a hard time accepting the truth, but you bite eagerly onto lies that satisfy your prejudices.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand you have a hard time accepting the truth.


signed, Ministry of Truth. (O'Brien)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

FRIES?






*Backlash Over Secret Pro-Life Movie Filming in New Orleans...

Shooting Permits Pulled, Crew Walks Off Set, Director Told to 'F*ck Off'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand you have a hard time accepting the truth, but you bite eagerly onto lies that satisfy your prejudices.


You know even less about truth than Husker and that's saying something.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> That's not the way you use it.


Very priggish of you Magoo...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I believe I do use it that way.
> Thank you for your opinion.
> 
> Maybe you can get some signatures and petition for the government to force me to use it the way you prefer, or eliminate the word all together.


I looked up the term fascist before I to applied to you and your sycophant brethren to make sure it is totally appropriate. Even your consistent misuse of the word and the fear it evokes in you play into that assessment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Liberals could mess up a wet dream,
*Major medical convention abandons San Francisco citing street safety*
John Sexton Jul 03, 2018 3:01 PM
Top Pick





“I come from a third world county and it is not as bad as this


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

*Trump administration reverses Obama-era guidance on affirmative action*
John Sexton Jul 03, 2018 1:01 PM





“The Trump administration’s plan would scrap the existing policies and encourage schools not to consider race at


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Very priggish of you Magoo...


Beautiful descriptor for our self important little friend.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I looked up the term fascist before I to applied to you and your sycophant brethren to make sure it is totally appropriate. Even your consistent misuse of the word and the fear it evokes in you play into that assessment.


Im proud of you for looking up a word.
If you honestly believe I'm a fascist, there are other things we need to have you come to grips with.
Baby steps.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liberals could mess up a wet dream,
> *Major medical convention abandons San Francisco citing street safety*
> John Sexton Jul 03, 2018 3:01 PM
> Top Pick
> ...


SF is a dump in some ways, a hard drinking, rough and tumble city . . . a glimpse of places like Chicago, Philly, NYC, Boston, etc. You may think it's a liberal bastion but everyone I have met from there are hardcore tough people, they may think Trump is a lilly livered wimp, but that's because they are streetwise and smart, not liberal.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine HRC as the potus, my God.



*NO !*
*And Hell won't freeze over !*
*Lucifer has it nice and toasty for HRC & Co.*
*That includes YOU too Robert Mueller !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You exhibit a selfish, ignorant and indifferent view of the world.



*You and Spola doing a Double " Projection " on the Forum....*

*Now go on and wash your faces ....both of you.*

*Nothing worse than Democrats double Rump Nuzzling....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

‘This is WEIRD’: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is just setting House Dems up for FURTHER embarrassment
17 hours ago

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez

✔@Ocasio2018
https://twitter.com/Ocasio2018/status/1014127299875270660

Wondering: How many other House Democrats have a degree in Economics like I do?

Trying to find who out here is going to be in the Gini Coefficient Appreciation Squad.

5:42 AM - Jul 3, 2018
It’s weird, all right. And we’re honestly not sure what she’s bragging about. If she majored in economics and thinks socialism is a good idea, that doesn’t speak highly of either her education or her intelligence. Or her connection to reality.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/07/03/this-is-weird-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-is-just-setting-house-dems-up-for-further-embarrassment/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjuh_TRt4XcAhUD3YMKHST9Dp0QqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2jHAWj8oB0VCpGi5_3Dn2H


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Illegal Immigrants, Palestinian Refugees, and Their Liberal Cheerleaders: The Startling Similarities
LAURI B. REGAN
Innocent people are used as pawns in order to further dangerous agendas intended to keep the bad guys in power.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/illegal_immigrants_palestinian_refugees_and_their_liberal_cheerleaders_the_startling_similarities.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2878
> 
> ‘This is WEIRD’: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is just setting House Dems up for FURTHER embarrassment
> 17 hours ago
> ...


Economics has a very strong Keynesian backing that teaches spending our way out of debt via monetary policies like QE.  That's what AOC is bragging about.  It's not weird at all.  It just doesn't work in the long term.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You exhibit a selfish, ignorant and indifferent view of the world.


Are your arms crossed?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Let's put it this way, I will and do proudly repeat and support everything I say in here to the wife, kids, friends (including some nutters like you) and anyone who wants to discuss those views. Can you say the same?


Real risk taker aren't you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> I have wondered that myself.


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Economics has a very strong Keynesian backing that teaches spending our way out of debt via monetary policies like QE.  That's what AOC is bragging about.  It's not weird at all.  It just doesn't work in the long term.


https://fee.org/articles/what-s-happening-with-the-economy-strong-growth-or-false-boom/

*The Economy Needs Less Government and More Freedom*
I’ll close with two observations:


First, our main concern should be boosting the economy’s long-run growth rate, and that’s why we need lower tax rates, less government spending, open trade, and less red tape. As I’ve noted already, Trump has a mixed track record.
Second, a short-run concern is whether the Federal Reserve’s easy-money policy in recent years has created a bubble that is poised to burst. If it does, Trump will take the blame simply because he happens to be in the White House.

And that second issue gives me an excuse to re-emphasize that Keynesian monetary policy is just as foolish as Keynesian fiscal policy. You may enjoy a “sugar high” for a period of time, but eventually, there’s a painful reckoning.

P.S. For what it’s worth, we’d have more growth and stability if policymakers learned from the “Austrian School” of economics.

P.P.S. Moreover, it’s a good idea to be skeptical about the Federal Reserve.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


All kinds of crazy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are your arms crossed?


You always have a way of telling me how well one of my jabs landed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All kinds of crazy.


That term fits you quite well.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always have a way of telling me how well one of my jabs landed.


Mirrors donʻt hit back.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All kinds of crazy.


Yes “zer”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Nationwide Manhunt for Three Illegal Aliens Accused of Kidnapping, Raping Teen Sisters
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/04/nationwide-manhunt-for-three-illegal-aliens-accused-of-kidnapping-raping-teen-sisters/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj_ka6t64fcAhVKY6wKHQYvDOcQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw2QsbD1e9Lk8pEw4FGPkxtG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Help! How to update the Statue of Liberty for the era of illegal immigration?
JULY 5, 2018
There are dozens of ways that would excite liberals ... come add yours.
In light of that, it is politically tone deaf to use the Statue of Liberty, the symbol of legal immigration, for this kind of protest, at least not unless the statue is updated. In true Hollywood fashion I think the Statue of Liberty should be "rebooted" to reflect the times:

1) It should be brown, not green. Liberals remind us constantly that illegal immigrants are mostly "brown," which is why we are supposedly opposed to them.

2) Lady Liberty should hold a voter registration card in one hand and an Obama-phone in the other. In many states like California, illegal aliens can be automatically registered to vote when they get their drivers' licenses, and there are many documented cases of illegals voting in elections, despite what liberals say. As for the Obama-phone, that can be a symbol for all the welfare benefits illegals can immediately reap upon arrival.

3) A backpack full of narcotics. Drug gangs which smuggle illegals into the country commonly use the illegals to ferry their narcotics. Two for the price of one, eh?



https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/mark_levin_if_emstare_decisisem_is_paramount_put_monkeys_on_the_supreme_court.html

4) Plaque written in Spanish. The statue's plaque should be written in Spanish, our soon-to-be new national language. Did you catch the article in today's WaPo celebrating the fact that Spanish is the primary language in "all-American" McAllen, Texas?

5) Lady Liberty should be wearing a donkey pin, to symbolize all the voters the Democrats are importing.

6) Lady Liberty should be flanked by a dozen smaller statues, linked by chains, to reflect the wonders of chain migration.

7) The statue should be moved to the border with Mexico and the torch should be rigged to light up in the absence of border agents.

What other changes do you think should be made to the Statue of Liberty to make it more socially relevant for our time?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/help_how_to_update_the_statue_of_liberty_for_the_era_of_illegal_immigration.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always have a way of telling me how well one of my jabs landed.


Always?
We will let you know if it ever happens, dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes “zer”


Yeah, what the hell is all that about?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Help! How to update the Statue of Liberty for the era of illegal immigration?
> JULY 5, 2018
> There are dozens of ways that would excite liberals ... come add yours.
> In light of that, it is politically tone deaf to use the Statue of Liberty, the symbol of legal immigration, for this kind of protest, at least not unless the statue is updated. In true Hollywood fashion I think the Statue of Liberty should be "rebooted" to reflect the times:
> ...


" . . . and the meek shall inherit the earth."

"Through this Golden Door, under the gaze of that Mother of Exiles, has come millions of men and women, who first stepped foot on American soil right there, on Ellis Island, so close to the Statue of Liberty.

These families came here to work. They came to build. Others came to America in different ways, from other lands, under different, and often harrowing conditions, but this place symbolizes what they all managed to build, no matter where they came from or how they came or how much they suffered.

They helped to build that magnificent city across the river. They spread across the land building other cities and towns and incredibly productive farms.

They came to make America work. They didn’t ask what this country could do for them but what they could do to make this, this refuge the greatest home of freedom in history.

They brought with them courage, ambition and the values of family, neighborhood, work, peace and freedom. We all came from different lands but we shared the same values, the same dream.

Today a President of the United States would have us believe that dream is over or at least in need of change."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . and the meek shall inherit the earth."
> 
> "Through this Golden Door, under the gaze of that Mother of Exiles, has come millions of men and women, who first stepped foot on American soil right there, on Ellis Island, so close to the Statue of Liberty.
> 
> ...


Meek, yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Meek, yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Meek, yes.


The majority feels that way . . . now whether they vote or not is another question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Meek, yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Send them all back.
ASAFP


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Meek, yes.


When I see those people I feel good. I know those people, hard working, kind, religious, giving people. You, at least they way you portray yourself in here is disgusting.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Something a fascist might do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Send them all back.
> ASAFP


Sorry you are hundreds of years too late. Whites always come after someone else has done the hard work. Without the influence of brave people from other cultures whitey ain't shit. Even Jack Daniels stole the recipe from a slave.

The first confirmed landing in the continental US was by a Spaniard, Juan Ponce de León, who landed in 1513 at a lush shore he christened _La Florida_. Within three decades of Ponce de León's landing, the Spanish became the first Europeans to reach the Appalachian Mountains, the Mississippi River, the Grand Canyon and the Great Plains. Spanish ships sailed along the East Coast, penetrating to present-day Bangor, Maine, and up the Pacific Coast as far as Oregon.

From 1528 to 1536, four castaways from a Spanish expedition, including a "black" Moor, journeyed all the way from Florida to the Gulf of California, 267 years before Lewis and Clark embarked on their much more renowned and far less arduous trek.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Hispanic_and_Latino_Americans_in_the_United_States


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Something a fascist might do?


Unforgivable, you never touch another man's hat, period.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That term fits you quite well.


Probably.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The majority feels that way . . . now whether they vote or not is another question.


There is the lie we were looking for, again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unforgivable, you never touch another man's hat, period.


That was just a kid.




Fascist pussy took his hat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unforgivable, you never touch another man's hat, period.


That is one of you people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is one of you people.


And? Is one all? If so I can introduce you to all kinds of despicable from your side . . . maybe we could start with Alex Jones telling Sandy Hook parents that they are crisis actors and no one really died?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry you are hundreds of years too late. *Whites always come after someone else has done the hard work. Without the influence of brave people from other cultures whitey ain't shit.* Even Jack Daniels stole the recipe from a slave.
> 
> The first confirmed landing in the continental US was by a Spaniard, Juan Ponce de León, who landed in 1513 at a lush shore he christened _La Florida_. Within three decades of Ponce de León's landing, the Spanish became the first Europeans to reach the Appalachian Mountains, the Mississippi River, the Grand Canyon and the Great Plains. Spanish ships sailed along the East Coast, penetrating to present-day Bangor, Maine, and up the Pacific Coast as far as Oregon.
> 
> ...


You Ok?
Who said anything about the color of the invaders?
*Send them all back* has nothing to do with color, even though you seem to think it does.
Do you get send all the brown people back out of my post?
I don't want to house, educate or medicate light skinned invaders any more than dark skinned ones.
Get a grip, whitey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Is one all? If so I can introduce you to all kinds of despicable from your side . . . maybe we could start with Alex Jones telling Sandy Hook parents that they are crisis actors and no one really died?


You won't ever see me posting alex jones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When I see those people I feel good. I know those people, hard working, kind, religious, giving people. You, at least they way you portray yourself in here is disgusting.


You must mean hard working, kind, religious, taking people, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Is one all? If so I can introduce you to all kinds of despicable from your side . . . maybe we could start with Alex Jones telling Sandy Hook parents that they are crisis actors and no one really died?


The way you label people, you apparently believe that one is all...nutters, racists, haters, is how you attempt to catagorize anyone who you disagree with or doesn't parrot "progressive" dogma...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The majority feels that way . . . now whether they vote or not is another question.


Yes, the majority of Anti-America pinkos.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You won't ever see me posting alex jones.


You wait until it has been filtered through t's mouth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You won't ever see me posting alex jones.


He's one of yours.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You wait until it has been filtered through t's mouth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, what the hell is all that about?


Compelled speech.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Here we go again,
*The left stands at the brink of a return to 1960s-era extremism*
John Sexton Jul 05, 2018 1:23 PM
Top Pick





“By 1972, we should recall, a majority of Americans had come to oppose the Vietnam War, but greater numbers opposed the antiwar movement.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is one of you people.


Prolly has a guillotine set up in his front yard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When I see those people I feel good. I know those people, hard working, kind, religious, giving people. You, at least they way you portray yourself in here is disgusting.


Makes you wonder why those people would want to leave a country where folks are so “hard working, kind, religious, giving people. “


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Makes you wonder why those people would want to leave a country where folks are so “hard working, kind, religious, giving people. “


Especially since we dont have hearts here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Especially since we dont have hearts here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Libs just can help themselves.


Kimberley Johnson

✔@AuthorKimberley

THREAD dedicated to anyone complaining about the #MeToo Movement.

Stop explaining how women should behave or feel.

4:20 PM - Jan 24, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Guy Who Defended MSU Sexual Assault Now in Charge of Title IX
In a bizarre turn of events, Robert Kent, the Michigan State University Attorney who defended the school against sexual assault lawsuits such as the high-profile Larry Nassar debacle, has now been promoted to interim associate vice president of the Office of Civil Rights and Title IX Education and Compliance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Here Are The Left's New Big Ideas. They're Not Very Good.
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/32682/here-are-lefts-new-big-ideas-theyre-not-very-good-ben-shapiro?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjlr6GAqIrcAhVs64MKHb13AzUQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw04K7WZwNVuTc6rz2zYIsUv


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Democrats’ 2018 Slogan Is A Godsend For Republicans
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/32692/democrats-2018-slogan-godsend-republicans-michael-j-knowles?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjlr6GAqIrcAhVs64MKHb13AzUQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3mQYR3Kk387Dy6AEbiKG60&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

CNN Commentator Condones Assault On 16-Year-Old Teen In MAGA Hat
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/05/cnn-marc-lamont-hill-assault-teen-tweet/&ved=0ahUKEwikybyZqYrcAhVB4YMKHShyAKsQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw2UlPANw4lX1ssMBtlGjgkO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

JULY 5, 2018
*Ever wonder why Madeleine Albright once chased Yasser Arafat around a parking lot and got mistaken for a cleaning lady?*
By Monica Showalter
The failed former secretary of state remains a hashledemaine.

Yes, I made the word up.  Because nothing really describes the mixture of chaos, lunacy, illogic, and absent dignity that characterizes Madeleine Albright, who once ran U.S. foreign policy back when Bill Clinton was president, famously chasing Yasser Arafat around a parking lot in Paris and most recently declared "a special place in hell" for U.S. women who somehow failed to cast a vote for Hillary Clinton.

Now she's gotten even battier as she grows less relevant.

The former secretary of state, who's shilling a book called _Fascism: A Warning_, is now saying the U.S. needs open borders, because it's the only way to get Europe to behave itself on open borders, too.  According to Breitbart London: 

Clinton-era Secretary of State Madeleine Albright has slammed U.S. efforts to secure the border, telling the BBC that the immigration policy of President Donald J. Trump "makes it very hard for America to tell Europeans ... to be more humane[.]"

Promoting her new book entitled Fascism: A Warning on the Andrew Marr Show, the former U.S. Secretary of State said she has been "very troubled" by the Trump administration's moves to end the 'catch and release' of illegals into American communities while they await immigration hearings.

America's former ambassador told the BBC that detentions at the U.S. border "remind one of things that happen in fascist countries", adding that "there's plenty of room for people in the United States and there are a lot of companies now saying that we need them".

When people ask her opinion "about what's happening to Europe on the same issue", Albright said she thinks the President's "offensive" crackdown on illegal immigration "makes it very hard for America to tell Europeans what to do if we can't figure out how to be more humane ourselves".

Hard as it is, let's unpack this.

Start with open borders: does the U.S. need open borders in itself?  Right there we broach idiocy, because there's not a nation on Earth that has them.

Borders define sovereignty, and open borders promote lawlessness.  When there's a void, criminals fill the hole, starting with the unwalled U.S. southern border, which requires a $6,000 crossing fee to Mexican drug and human-trafficking cartels for any migrant to pass illegally.  Just the premise of open borders as Albright sees it is lunacy.  What the U.S. needs is rule of law there, something it hasn't experienced for years.

Albright says she's "very troubled" by President Trump's end to "catch and release" policies, which have been overwhelmingly abused as illegals skip their court dates, leaving a massive backlog of Obama-era deportations for us to pay for.  Does lawlessness on this front bother her?  Not any more than crossing illegally does.

*More inHome*

*Dem nightmare deepens as party is 'underperforming' among Hispanics*


*Denmark finally realizes it has a non-Western immigration problem*


*Ocasio-Cortez pockets the tip cup?*


*UN's 'Green Climate Fund' boondoggle falling apart thanks to President Trump*


*Help! How to update the Statue of Liberty for the era of illegal immigration?*
She then adds craziness on top of craziness when she suggests that open borders aren't just good in themselves,  but also a policy tool for getting the dreaded troglodytes of Europe to behave the way we want them to behave.  As if there's a need for doing that, as if Europeans would welcome it, and as if there's any factual basis to the claim that Europeans are behaving inhumanely at all.  In her worldview, that's why we should have open borders: to get Europe to behave.

As if our policies are all about Europe instead of our own national interest, and we are just some fringe nation somewhere out in the sticks that revolves around increasingly irrelevant Europe.  And as if Europe needs advice (or meddling, or carrots and sticks) on its own sovereign immigration policies.

And as if the Europeans need lessons from us about running things "humanely."  If anything, the Europeans tend to go overboard about acting "humanely," which is why they get run over so frequently by migrants.  Migrants, especially the ones Europe has taken in, the ones who rape, grope, terrorize, and kill, aren't big on "humanely."  Nor would she recognize that acting "humanely" as excessively as Europe has done has pretty well debilitated the government of Angela Merkel in Germany as it furiously backtracks on its own open-borders experiment.  Albright, a vaunted foreign policy guru, doesn't seem to know anything about this little problem.

There's just a weird hash of overbearing imperialism and weak-state stupidity in all she says and does in this bizarre group of statements. Would you trust her to know what she is talking about on policy?  Albright seems to want to project strength and project weakness at the same time, in a weird effort to have it both ways.  And she seems to want to suck up to Europe's least ascendant elements, as if that were a politically smart idea, or worse still, as if she were arrogant enough to think she could turn that ship around and set them right.  Any questions as to why she was once mistaken for a cleaning lady?

_Image Credit: Commonwealth Club of California via Flickr, Creative Commons BY 2.0._


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Libs just can help themselves.
> View attachment 2892
> 
> Kimberley Johnson
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2895
> 
> CNN Commentator Condones Assault On 16-Year-Old Teen In MAGA Hat
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/05/cnn-marc-lamont-hill-assault-teen-tweet/&ved=0ahUKEwikybyZqYrcAhVB4YMKHShyAKsQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw2UlPANw4lX1ssMBtlGjgkO


Being a cross eyed marxist invites cokes to be thrown in one's face, but I dont advocate it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Funny, sad and true, reminds me of husker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Being a cross eyed marxist invites cokes to be thrown in one's face, but I dont advocate it.


Big guy needs his ass kicked.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Being a cross eyed marxist invites cokes to be thrown in one's face, but I dont advocate it.


It has been reported in the news that witnesses to the incident also witnessed the "victims" discussing how to hang black men just before the attack.

But please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> It has been reported in the news that witnesses to the incident also witnessed the "victims" discussing how to hang black men just before the attack.
> 
> But please continue.


Show me.

I only heard one guy in that video use a racist epithet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> It has been reported in the news that witnesses to the incident also witnessed the "victims" discussing how to hang black men just before the attack.
> 
> But please continue.


Fake news from a fake conservative liar.
Do you hang black people any different than you hang white people?
You are just another white liberal who wants to be seen as a good guy, too late for you, God has given up on you, he told me so.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Show me.
> 
> I only heard one guy in that video use a racist epithet.


Tell us what t has to say about it, and then we will know what you think.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Tell us what t has to say about it, and then we will know what you think.


Circle


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> It has been reported in the news that witnesses to the incident also witnessed the "victims" discussing how to hang black men just before the attack.
> 
> But please continue.


It was reported in the news that Tawana Brawley was assaulted and raped...
It was also reported the Duke lacrosse team gang raped  a woman...
But please continue...


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It was reported in the news that Tawana Brawley was assaulted and raped...
> It was also reported the Duke lacrosse team gang raped  a woman...
> But please continue...


Perhaps you should offer the plumber your hankie to dry his tears.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/07/05/san-antonio-man-pours-drink-over-teen-over-make-america-great-again-maga-hat/

However, a man who asked to remain anonymous due to alleged death threats told KENS 5 Thursday that the incident was not unprovoked, as the original post indicated.

“He said he did not see the attack, but he did see an altercation inside of the Whataburger before deciding to leave with his family as things got heated,” the station reported.

“He also claimed during the conversation another man in the restaurant asked the group of teens to stop making such comments. That’s when he said he cut dinner short and had his family leave the restaurant before things escalated.”

Some figures on the left side of the political spectrum have condemned the action, but point to Donald Trump’s own words and perceived racism as justification for these types of conflicts.

“I actually don’t advocate throwing drinks on people. Not at all,” said commentator Marc Lamont Hill on Twitter. “But yes, i think MAGA hats (deliberately) reflect a movement that conjures racism, homophobia, xenophobia, etc. So yes, it’s a little harder to feel sympathy when someone gets Coca Cola thrown on him.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/07/05/san-antonio-man-pours-drink-over-teen-over-make-america-great-again-maga-hat/
> 
> However, a man who asked to remain anonymous due to alleged death threats told KENS 5 Thursday that the incident was not unprovoked, as the original post indicated.
> 
> ...


Perceived by who?
MLH is definitely a horrible racist.
Snowflakes in July.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Entertainment
*Bless their HEARTS! Jenna Jameson SLAMS PPFA for pretending to care about family, destroys GAGGLE of pro-aborts*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Perceived by who?
> MLH is definitely a horrible racist.
> Snowflakes in July.


Ah yes, the fear of the white nationalist nation . . . talk about snowflakes! Hilarious!


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Perceived by who?
> MLH is definitely a horrible racist.
> Snowflakes in July.


grammarly.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Entertainment
> *Bless their HEARTS! Jenna Jameson SLAMS PPFA for pretending to care about family, destroys GAGGLE of pro-aborts*


When your link says, "destroys" it never turns out that way, it's just a judgement call from your side of the ring. Also kinda funny how Stormy has no credibility because of her chosen profession but Jenna now does?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2018)

USA TODAY 
 LEXINGTON, Va. — For a tiny restaurant in the heart of this historic city, opening for business Thursday evening was a new chapter in a national political saga. 


After refusing to serve Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders on June 22, the Red Hen restaurant grew notorious, prompting a national debate over social decency in an era of sharp political divides. Protesters flocked to the restaurant, and it stayed closed for nearly two weeks.

Ahead of the scheduled reopening at 5 p.m., protesters and hopeful customers gathered on the bucolic street corner outside the Red Hen, just across from the Stonewall Jackson House.

"If they want to serve up politics rather than Southern fried chicken, then they are setting up their own demise as a restaurant," said Jeff Hulbert, the founder of Patriot Picket, a group of demonstrators that focuses on the Second Amendment.


Members of his group carried signs that drew comparisons between the current moment and the civil rights era, bearing slogans like "Red Hen 2018 = 1960 Woolworth Lunch Counter," referencing a restaurant where four African-American students were refused service during an anti-segregation protest.

"They were getting kicked out of places for the color of their skin, now we have people getting kicked out of restaurants for their political persuasion," said Paul Brockman, another member of Patriot Picket.

entire article
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/for-the-first-time-since-sanders-visit-the-red-hen-opens-amid-protests/ar-AAzE2qp?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> USA TODAY
> LEXINGTON, Va. — For a tiny restaurant in the heart of this historic city, opening for business Thursday evening was a new chapter in a national political saga.
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution/first_amendment


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When your link says, "destroys" it never turns out that way, it's just a judgement call from your side of the ring. Also kinda funny how Stormy has no credibility because of her chosen profession but Jenna now does?


Anyone that is against PP is a hero to the unborn murdered children.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution/first_amendment


We're aware of your alliance to orginizations like Westburo Baptist Church...





There's someone just practicing his first amendment rights...Right Daffy F'n Duck?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> We're aware of your alliance to orginizations like Westburo Baptist Church...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has WBC ever lost a first amendment case?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Has WBC ever lost a first amendment case?


Ask Daffy, he's your go to guy for all things legal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

*POLL: Immigration top issue for voters...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Has WBC ever lost a first amendment case?


Have you ever gone a day without shitting yourself?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ask Daffy, he's your go to guy for all things legal.


Dizzy spins himself dizzy, you sir are boring a hole. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm..........


*Guess Which Restaurant Was Crowned America’s Favorite Fast Food Chain? *
By Paul Bois


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/07/05/san-antonio-man-pours-drink-over-teen-over-make-america-great-again-maga-hat/
> 
> However, a man who asked to remain anonymous due to alleged death threats told KENS 5 Thursday that the incident was not unprovoked, as the original post indicated.
> 
> ...


I saw one guy throw a coke in the kids face and steal his hat. The same guy used a racist epithet as he walked away.
Im calling Bullshit on the "anonymous source".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Perhaps you should offer the plumber your hankie to dry his tears.


I dont have tears.
They are the direct by-product of feelings, of which I have none.
I think I had one a long time ago, but it went away, so no thank you.
I dont need a "hankie" from Lion.

Do me a favor and dont try to be funny.
You suck at it.lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Circle


Obvi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Tell us what t has to say about it, and then we will know what you think.


I told you what I thought about it, dipstick.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> grammarly.com


Readerly.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/07/05/san-antonio-man-pours-drink-over-teen-over-make-america-great-again-maga-hat/
> 
> However, a man who asked to remain anonymous due to alleged death threats told KENS 5 Thursday that the incident was not unprovoked, as the original post indicated.
> 
> ...


How about a little research? Mr SJW, do you ever tell the truth?

*Man arrested, fired, kicked out of political party over MAGA hat theft*
John SextonPosted at 3:21 pm on July 6, 2018







Yesterday I wrote about a viral video in which a 16-year-old had his Make America Great Again hat stolen by an angry, cursing adult at a Whataburger restaurant in Texas. Here’s the clip which is now approaching 10 million views:


TRENDING:
*Man arrested, fired, kicked out of political party over MAGA hat theft *
The man seen stealing the hat and tossing the drink at teens was arrested last night and has been charged with a *felony*. From ABC 13:

The man seen throwing a drink in a teenager’s face allegedly for wearing a Make America Great Again hat has been arrested.

Hunter Richard, 16, said the 30-year-old Kino Jimenez threw the drink in his face before leaving with his hat on Tuesday at a Whataburger in San Antonio…

Police said Jimenez initially asked Hunter why he was wearing the hat and the teen responded by saying he was supporting the president.

*Yesterday, there were some anonymous reports that the teens had made racist comments which prompted Jimenez’ to act out, but that aspect of the story seems to have been dropped. According to this story, it was Jimenez who approached the teens about the hat.*

Meanwhile, a bar where Jimenez worked part-time announced it was firing him yesterday even before his arrest. News site Heavy reports Jimenez was also kicked out of the Green Party over his behavior:

In an interview with Heavy, Gavino Zarate, secretary of the Harris County Green Party, who said he was speaking for the state party as a whole on the issue, condemned the incident.

“We all have different opinions of our president, but we don’t take it out on innocent kids who just happen to have a hat on,” Zarate told Heavy in an exclusive interview. “You may not like the hat or you may not like the president, but you don’t show that kind of aggression toward teenagers. It goes against everything the Green Party stands for. We are not violent. We do not take our aggression out on innocent young people.”…

“We are handling it in house. From our point of view, he is banned from being part of our organization,” said Zarate.

As for the victim of the crime, Donald Trump Jr. promised to replace 16-year-old Hunter Richard’s hat with one signed by POTUS.



Finally, here’s a local news report from a reporter who spoke to Jimenez after he was released on bail early this morning (notice he shaved the beard completely off). Jimenez claims his behavior was out of character for him. Sure it was, buddy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about a little research? Mr SJW, do you ever tell the truth?
> 
> *Man arrested, fired, kicked out of political party over MAGA hat theft*
> John SextonPosted at 3:21 pm on July 6, 2018
> ...


He just looks like an asshole.
Got that stupid, assholish smirk on his face.
He wouldnt touch my hat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He just looks like an asshole.
> Got that stupid, assholish smirk on his face.
> He wouldnt touch my hat.


Looks like his eyes are a little red and tearing up, what a pussy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like his eyes are a little red and tearing up, what a pussy.


Puffy and red.
Hmmm, who else gets all puffy and red?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Puffy and red.
> Hmmm, who else gets all puffy and red?


Maybe that's why he is defending him so?
I can't understand why anyone would just to the side of a bullying adult against a kid, having to look for sources to not believe the kids.
Sounds partisan, what do you think?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

I guess everybody has to have something to be proud of --

“I’m a racist, at least I’m something!” 

https://www.foxla.com/news/local-news/video-man-goes-on-racist-rant-against-trespassing-skateboarders-in-san-pedro#/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I guess everybody has to have something to be proud of --
> 
> “I’m a racist, at least I’m something!”
> 
> https://www.foxla.com/news/local-news/video-man-goes-on-racist-rant-against-trespassing-skateboarders-in-san-pedro#/


So are you going to take up the invitation?
The kids seem pretty cool about giving you another chance.
I like that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy spins himself dizzy, you sir are boring a hole. Makes no sense at all.


“Those who can do......”.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

#youtoo?




*Trudeau again denies groping incident, but says accuser might have felt uncomfortable*


Originally published July 6, 2018 at 4:45 pm Updated July 6, 2018 at 7:21 pm





Canada’s Prime Minister Justin Trudeau speaks during a press conference at The Canadian High Commission in London, Thursday, April 19, 2018. Trudeau is in London to take part in the Commonwealth Heads of Government Meeting. (AP Photo/Kirsty Wigglesworth) — LKW114 (Kirsty Wigglesworth/AP)
The accusation that Justin Trudeau groped the reporter when he was a schoolteacher and living in British Columbia appeared in 2000 in an unsigned editorial published by The Creston Valley Advance, a small newspaper in the province.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #youtoo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 accuser? That's all, Trump is well beyond double digits . . . that we know of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 1 accuser? That's all, Trump is well beyond double digits . . . that we know of.


Now you are a misogynist too?
You are heading down hill fast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Preaching and Punching
JEREMY EGERER
This is why leftists are terrified of free speech.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/preaching_and_punching.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Deactivating Affirmative Action
OLIVIA INGRASSIA
Placing any student, notwithstanding his race, in a school at which he may not be academically prepared increases dropout rates and negative experienc...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/deactivating_affirmative_action.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

The Other David Hogg makes an argument quite unlike any other against abortion
JULY 7, 2018
Dare you to read the letters the North Carolina teenager wrote at age 7 to his deceased twin brother and not be moved...

 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/the_other_david_hogg_makes_an_argument_quite_unlike_any_other_against_abortion.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now you are a misogynist too?
> You are heading down hill fast.


Just pointing out that even at sexual abuse accusations Trump is winning, he's regular Harvey Weinstein.




President Donald Trump said he is "not familiar" with the Harvey Weinstein case when asked for his reaction to the former Hollywood producer being charged with rape and sex abuse Friday. 

Trump told reporters on the South Lawn of the White House that he didn't "know anything about it," but added, "It's really too bad. Really too bad." 
In October, when the flood of accusations from dozens of women began to come out against Weinstein, Trump told reporters at the time: "I've known Harvey Weinstein for a long time, I'm not at all surprised to see it."

https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/25/politics/trump-weinstein-allegations/index.html

“We will take that little kit and say ― but we have to do it gently because we’re in the Me Too generation so we have to be very gentle,”

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-mocks-me-too-generation_us_5b3f66bee4b05127ccf10ef6


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy spins himself dizzy, you sir are boring a hole. Makes no sense at all.


Dizzy indeed Duck. 
You responded with this https://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution/first_amendment as if you believed it.
You believe in free speech only if you agree with what is being said you two faced hypocritical pc wank.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just pointing out that even at sexual abuse accusations Trump is winning, he's regular Harvey Weinstein.
> 
> View attachment 2899
> 
> ...


What you really should say is Trump's a regular Bill Clinton, but being a two faced bitch, you didn't.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What you really should say is Trump's a regular Bill Clinton, but being a two faced bitch, you didn't.


I dont think Trump has been accused of rape.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think Trump has been accused of rape.


Accused?  Yes he has been, but I'll bet it didn't show up on your twitter news channel.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Accused?  Yes he has been, but I'll bet it didn't show up on your twitter news channel.


I see three accusations. I had no idea before today.
I didnt know Bill had been accused of rape either until I saw the interview with the woman who accused him.
She seemed believable, but she could have made it up.

We know both men have had numerous women in their lives, as is the case with many Presidents in the past.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I'll bet it didn't show up on your twitter news channel.


My twitter news channel only shows kids getting their hat stolen and cokes thrown in their faces.
Yours turns them into racists.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Accused?  Yes he has been, but I'll bet it didn't show up on your twitter news channel.


Apparently it showed up on your "twitter news channel".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see three accusations. I had no idea before today.
> I didnt know Bill had been accused of rape either until I saw the interview with the woman who accused him.
> She seemed believable, but she could have made it up.
> 
> We know both men have had numerous women in their lives, as is the case with many Presidents in the past.


It's only a problem if it's Trump....the others will be ignored.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's only a problem if it's Trump....the others will be ignored.


This idea came up on my twitter channel too.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My twitter news channel only shows kids getting their hat stolen and cokes thrown in their faces.
> Yours turns them into racists.


I don't do twitter.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see three accusations. I had no idea before today.
> I didnt know Bill had been accused of rape either until I saw the interview with the woman who accused him.
> She seemed believable, but she could have made it up.
> 
> We know both men have had numerous women in their lives, as is the case with many Presidents in the past.


Now that you know they have both been accused, do you still support them both?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dizzy indeed Duck.
> You responded with this https://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution/first_amendment as if you believed it.
> You believe in free speech only if you agree with what is being said you two faced hypocritical pc wank.


You are free to lie all you want, Trump does and you applaud him for it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What you really should say is Trump's a regular Bill Clinton, but being a two faced bitch, you didn't.


He's not president nor is he awaiting trial. Slick Willy is a scumbag as far as dealing with women is concerned, but Trump is a well rounded scumbag in every category.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Now that you know they have both been accused, do you still support them both?


No.
Although Slick Willie was a better President than Obama or Carter, or even HW, I was never a "supporter" of his.
I think Trump could go down as one of the best Presidents ever.
I support him, and will continue to as long as he puts America first.
Time will tell.
JFK would have had my support, and could have been a great President.
He was the last democrat President before the party went commie.
Slick Willie worked across the aisle like Reagan.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't do twitter.


Twitter does you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are free to lie all you want, Trump does and you applaud him for it.


Trump like you is a buffoon.
He's the President, you're not.
I agree with some of what he has done. You've done nothing.
As far as lying goes, you and he are both apparently adept at it.
I don't applaud lies and if you have examples of that "applause" please share it with all.
I'm many things, I'm not a liar, but you know that....
You have a knack for projecting your weaknesses, your tendencies, and your inadequacies on others here in the kitchen.
You ought not do that Daffy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's not president nor is he awaiting trial. Slick Willy is a scumbag as far as dealing with women is concerned, but Trump is a well rounded scumbag in every category.


Trump is as smarmy as anyone to hold the office. 
I like his 1st SCOTUS pick & I think I'm gonna like his second.
Trump is awaiting trial? Huh. When was he charged & with what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

https://twitter.com/w_terrence/status/1015302441607335936


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> Although Slick Willie was a better President than Obama or Carter, or even HW, I was never a "supporter" of his.
> I think Trump could go down as one of the best Presidents ever.
> I support him, and will continue to as long as he puts America first.
> ...


What party would JFK belong in today?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What party would JFK belong in today?


Obvi.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is as smarmy as anyone to hold the office.
> I like his 1st SCOTUS pick & I think I'm gonna like his second.
> Trump is awaiting trial? Huh. When was he charged & with what?


You sure can get mixed up.
A. McConnell does the closing 
B. The awaiting trial meant Weinstein (but any one who can comprehend,  follow the bouncing ball and isn't being disingenuous would haver known that)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump like you is a buffoon.
> He's the President, you're not.
> I agree with some of what he has done. You've done nothing.
> As far as lying goes, you and he are both apparently adept at it.
> ...


Did I run for office or seek your endorsement? What have you done? Where have I lied? Still nothing, just shouting out rude names and being butt-hurt is what you do (I guess in your nutter world that must account for something . . . at least your fellow mouth breathers appreciate it).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What party would JFK belong in today?


Why is it you guys are always trying to claim dead people would now be, "One of yours"? Is it because, besides Trump, Chachi is the biggest celebrity you got?


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump like you is a buffoon.
> He's the President, you're not.
> I agree with some of what he has done. You've done nothing.
> As far as lying goes, you and he are both apparently adept at it.
> ...


T is a criminal fraud who stumbled into a job he was not expecting or prepared for.  It's time for the national embarrassment to be over.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> Although Slick Willie was a better President than Obama or Carter, or even HW, I was never a "supporter" of his.
> I think Trump could go down as one of the best Presidents ever.
> I support him, and will continue to as long as he puts America first.
> ...


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


womp, womp.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> T is a criminal fraud who stumbled into a job he was not expecting or prepared for.  It's time for the national embarrassment to be over.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjRlszY843cAhUrFjQIHYbDBRsQFghRMAE&url=https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Triggered&usg=AOvVaw2az5_eR5apBPu2kVw7Q2Gq


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> T is a criminal fraud who stumbled into a job he was not expecting or prepared for.  It's time for the national embarrassment to be over.


Actually, its not time.
You got about 5 and a half more years, remember?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

https://t.co/HYdSqc65XL


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did I run for office or seek your endorsement? What have you done? Where have I lied? Still nothing, just shouting out rude names and being butt-hurt is what you do (I guess in your nutter world that must account for something . . . at least your fellow mouth breathers appreciate it).


What's a "mouth breather" or a "nutter"?
Those wouldnt qualify as "rude names" would they?
If they do, does that make the shouter "butt-hurt"?

Things to ponder.


signed, Dr, Clinicaldiagnosis.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/HYdSqc65XL


What is it when someone changes principles & believes 180 degrees?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure can get mixed up.
> A. McConnell does the closing
> B. The awaiting trial meant Weinstein (but any one who can comprehend,  follow the bouncing ball and isn't being disingenuous would haver known that)


Just shut your ignorant pie hole....geeezus..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What is it when someone changes principles & believes 180 degrees?


You mean like this?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did I run for office or seek your endorsement? What have you done? Where have I lied? Still nothing, just shouting out rude names and being butt-hurt is what you do (I guess in your nutter world that must account for something . . . at least your fellow mouth breathers appreciate it).


Oh boy, I never said you ran for office, didn't imply it, yet somehow you think I did? Good lord....
You lied when you claimed I applauded Trump when he lies...you should just shut up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What is it when someone changes principles & believes 180 degrees?


Like this?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiUpKGQ-43cAhUnslQKHevzBmsQwqsBCC4wAQ&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUK9JOR8eO0&usg=AOvVaw0FnNhZjewcdprFt6vSL7UA


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/HYdSqc65XL


If you thought your inferiority com0plex was bad before, wait until you realize what a public fool you have become.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's a "mouth breather" or a "nutter"?
> Those wouldnt qualify as "rude names" would they?
> If they do, does that make the shouter "butt-hurt"?
> 
> ...


It is cute how you come to the rescue for those with limitations, maybe you don't actually read LE's stuff? Mouth breather and nutter may be rude but they certainly aren't like the profanity that LE tosses around. Apparently I posted something that dug deep into LE's psyche, maybe it's the drink he owes me from 2012? Is he a welcher like Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is it you guys are always trying to claim dead people would now be, "One of yours"? Is it because, besides Trump, Chachi is the biggest celebrity you got?


Celebs did you wonders in 2016, you just can't help yourselves, keep on keeping on. You people are far too smart to let anyone tell you how to loose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> If you thought your inferiority com0plex was bad before, wait until you realize what a public fool you have become.


Tell us how.you deal.with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> T is a criminal fraud who stumbled into a job he was not expecting or prepared for.  It's time for the national embarrassment to be over.


The national embarrassment ended in 2016.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh boy, I never said you ran for office, didn't imply it, yet somehow you think I did? Good lord....
> You lied when you claimed I applauded Trump when he lies...you should just shut up.


"He's the President, you're not.
I agree with some of what he has done. You've done nothing."
I know it's a waste of time trying to show you reason, but, I'm not a Palin . . . ever I mean quitter. You screw so many things up in your head I worry about you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like this?
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiUpKGQ-43cAhUnslQKHevzBmsQwqsBCC4wAQ&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUK9JOR8eO0&usg=AOvVaw0FnNhZjewcdprFt6vSL7UA


The lawless bastard didn't need the votes in chicago, now they have firgure out they can't win with citizens so they are importing votes, everyone knows.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> If you thought your inferiority com0plex was bad before, wait until you realize what a public fool you have become.


No shame is the new game, lie, cheat, steal, assault women, separate families, cage their children with no system in place to locate them, befriend those who would see us demolished all wrapped in the flag, Bible in hand.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The lawless bastard didn't need the votes in chicago, now they have firgure out they can't win with citizens so they are importing votes, everyone knows.


You are a stark raving mad, conspiracy ridden idiot. . . . everyone knows (I need to tell you because your supposed "friends" here won't).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a stark raving mad, conspiracy ridden idiot. . . . everyone knows (I need to tell you because your supposed "friends" here won't).


Collusion was it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No shame is the new game, lie, cheat, steal, assault women, separate families, cage their children with no system in place to locate them, befriend those who would see us demolished all wrapped in the flag, Bible in hand.


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a stark raving mad, conspiracy ridden idiot. . . . everyone knows (I need to tell you because your supposed "friends" here won't).


Let's clean up the voter rolls. You need to get the votes from somewhere, abortions are killing your voting base.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


He forgot knuckle dragging nutter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> If you thought your inferiority com0plex was bad before, wait until you realize what a public fool you have become.


smh...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Hot Air

Tucker Carlson: If Democratic Socialism works, why doesn’t Venezuela have toilet paper?
 
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/07/tucker-carlson-cornel-west-debate-democratic-socialism/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjUp8TJw47cAhUQd6wKHa6bCl4QqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw2RRxbp2oAjc-1EddO3dO-n&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Here Is How To Keep Your Teenager From Becoming A Radical Leftist Nutball
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/07/how-to-keep-your-teen-from-becoming-radical-leftist/&ved=0ahUKEwiBndT0xY7cAhUGPK0KHVRLC4YQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw1tsIli-3yJNFuhUmR_4PO-


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

tweet


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

Yes, the media is straight down the middle as Husker, the dumb one, says.
NBC News

✔@NBCNews
https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/1015371614932881409

DNA tests are not widely accepted as proof of tribal citizenship — in part because the DNA could not show a specific tribe, only some genetic markers from Native people — and are more unreliable for Native Americans than for other ancestral regions. https://nbcnews.to/2zgYOU1 

4:07 PM - Jul 6, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

School’s Out, Take A Look At The Top Five Craziest Prof Tweets This School Year
6 hours ago
From blaming the Las Vegas massacre on white supremacy to calling the married father Dr. Jordan Peterson an “incel,” left-wing professors made some incendiary tweets during the 2017 to 2018 school year.

But who receives the honor of making the most wacky, unsubstantiated, and just simply unhinged tweet? Without further ado, here are the rankings.




*5. Fresno State Prof Calls Barbara Bush An ‘Amazing Racist’*
California State University, Fresno professor Randa Jarrar bashed former First Lady Barbara Bush in the hours immediately following Bush’s death.

“Barbara Bush was a generous and smart and amazing racist who, along with her husband, raised a war criminal. F*** outta here with your nice words,” she tweeted from her since-protected account. “I’m happy the witch is dead. Can’t wait for the rest of her family to fall to their demise the way 1.5 million Iraqis have.”



The professor also tweeted out a phone number which she claimed to be hers, but was actually a crisis hotline, resulting in the clogging of that service.

_
Throughout the ordeal, Jarrar, an English professor, did not note the former First Lady’s massive contributions to increasing the literacy of American children. *(RELATED: Fresno State Might Lose Serious Money Over Prof’s Anti-Barbara Bush Tweets)*

*WATCH:*









*4. Prof Says He Would ‘Be OK’ If Betsy DeVos Were Sexually Assaulted*
Austin Community College professor Robert Ranco resigned from a position he held at a law firm after tweeting this remark.

“I’m not wishing for it … but I’d be ok if #BetsyDeVos was sexually assaulted,” the professor said in a since-deleted tweet.

“The recent social media comments made by a part-time employee on his personal page do not represent ACC’s vision, mission, and values,” an Austin Community College spokesperson said. “The college does not condone these comments and their sentiment.”

*3. Professor Calls Dr. Jordan Peterson, Who Has A Wife And Children, An ‘Incel’*
Bloomsburg University of Pennsylvania professor Wendy Lynne Lee made and then deleted this most curious remark.

“Jordan Peterson: incel misogynist. Committed white nationalist,” the philosophy professor said, referencing a since-deleted bibliography she had kept on “white nationalists,” in which she had allegedly tracked the University of Toronto professor’s “decent [sic] into rank bigotry.”

Lee deleted her tweet after The Daily Caller News Foundation got in touch for comment, but not before TheDCNF took a screenshot of it. *(RELATED: Pro-Flag-Burning Prof Calls Child-Having Jordan Peterson A ‘White Nationalist’ ‘Incel’)*







(Photo Credit: Twitter/Screenshot)

“It’s clear that [Lee] has decided that it’s entirely acceptable to be careless with her words in relationship to me and my putative beliefs,” Peterson told TheDCNF. “Academics, whose trade-in-stock is words, should know better. She clearly believes (1) that her ill-advised statements are warranted, which they are not, and (2) that such actions, however ill-advised, are acceptable, ethically and factually.”

Mic.com later revealed that Peterson’s attorney, Howard Levitt, had threatened legal action against Lee if she did not delete her tweet and apologize to Peterson.

“AS PER THREAT TO SUE FOR LIBEL, I HEREBY APOLOGIZE TO JORDAN PETERSON FOR REFERRING TO HIM AS AN INVOLUNTARY CELIBATE (INCEL), A MISOGYNIST, A COMMITTED WHITE NATIONALIST, AND SOMEONE WHO HAS DESCENDED INTO RANK BIGOTRY,” the professor subsequently tweeted.

*2. Ivy League TA Calls On White Men Last, Black Women First*
University of Pennsylvania teaching assistant Stephanie McKellop employed a sort of affirmative action when it came to letting her students speak in class.

“I will always call on my black women students first. Other POC [people of color] get second tier priority. WW [White women] come next. And, if I have to, white men,” she said in a since-deleted October tweet. “In normal life, who has the easiest time speaking, most opportunities? Flip it.”

“The classroom is the place YOU get to control social setting,” the TA stated. “Prioritize and encourage voices who are talked over most often.” *(RELATED: Ivy League Teaching Assistant Says She Calls On Black Women First, White Men Last)*

*1. Former Drexel University Professor Blames Las Vegas Massacre On ‘White Supremacist Patriarchy’*
Former Drexel professor George Ciccariello-Maher, who subsequently left the school to become a scholar at New York University, made this remark on Twitter the day after shooter Stephen Paddock murdered 58 individuals at a country music concert.

“It’s the white supremacist patriarchy, stupid,” the professor tweeted, explaining the massacre. “But liberals will drown out all discourse with a deafening chorus screeching ‘gun control.'”



“White people and men are told that they are entitled to everything. This is what happens when they don’t get what they want,” Ciccariello-Maher wrote. “The narrative of white victimization has been gradually built over the past 40 years.”_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

I agree with HuffPo: Reunite migrant kids with deported parents!
JULY 8, 2018
Even a stopped clock is right twice a day.  The Huffington Post doesn't quite make that admittedly low bar, but once in a while, it does get it right....
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/i_agree_with_the_huffpo_reunite_migrant_kids_with_deported_parents.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

Che Guevara's boiling contempt for Mexicans – and AMLO's love for Che
JULY 7, 2018
Che Guevara had a problem with Mexicans, Humberto Fontova has found. So why did AMLO name his kid after the vaunted socialist revolutionary who couldn...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/che_guevaras_boiling_contempt_for_mexicans__and_amlos_love_for_che.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

Only Uncle Tom Celebrates July 4th?
LLOYD MARCUS
Why are leftists so hell-bent on instilling into blacks the idea that America is not their country? 
*https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/only_uncle_tom_celebrates_july_4th.html*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

Mullahs panicking, detain and force video confession by teen-ager for posting videos of dancing alone
JULY 8, 2018
Yeah, that'll calm things down.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/mullahs_panicking_detain_and_force_video_confession_by_teenager_for_posting_videos_of_dancing_alone.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

Check out the responses to feminist claiming that NO ONE is calling for open borders
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/07/07/check-out-the-responses-to-feminist-claiming-that-no-one-is-calling-for-open-borders/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiin7K0y4_cAhUIgK0KHTY6Ac8QqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw0a5hdxC26augCkawFfHu6R&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2912
> 
> Che Guevara's boiling contempt for Mexicans – and AMLO's love for Che
> JULY 7, 2018
> ...


I love that picture.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

espola said:


> If you thought your inferiority com0plex was bad before, wait until you realize what a public fool you have become.


Magoo you are seemingly become more priggish with each post these days.
Has something changed in your life? Are you okay?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is cute how you come to the rescue for those with limitations, maybe you don't actually read LE's stuff? Mouth breather and nutter may be rude but they certainly aren't like the profanity that LE tosses around. Apparently I posted something that dug deep into LE's psyche, maybe it's the drink he owes me from 2012? Is he a welcher like Trump?


Your continued & implulsive ignorance is what blows me away, I admit I don't understand your need for ridicule, but hey, I'm a giver. 
Ratman, the invitation for the for the drink is still open. Hell I'll throw in lunch.
You have my phone number, give me a ring and let's do it. Whataya say?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love that picture.


The only good Marxist, commie is a dead Marxist commie.
Get a load of how wiki describes the killer,

*Ernesto* "*Che*" *Guevara* (Spanish: [ˈtʃe ɣeˈβaɾa][4] June 14, 1928 – October 9, 1967)[1][5] was an Argentine Marxist revolutionary, physician, author, guerrilla leader, diplomat and military theorist. A major figure of the Cuban Revolution, his stylized visage has become a ubiquitous countercultural symbol of rebellion and global insignia in popular culture.[6]

As a young medical student, Guevara traveled throughout South America and was radicalized by the poverty, hunger and disease he witnessed.[7] His burgeoning desire to help overturn what he saw as the capitalist exploitation of Latin America by the United States prompted his involvement in Guatemala's social reforms under President Jacobo Árbenz, whose eventual CIA-assisted overthrow at the behest of the United Fruit Company solidified Guevara's political ideology.[7] Later in Mexico City, Guevara met Raúl and Fidel Castro, joined their 26th of July Movement and sailed to Cuba aboard the yacht _Granma_ with the intention of overthrowing U.S.-backed Cuban dictator Fulgencio Batista.[8] Guevara soon rose to prominence among the insurgents, was promoted to second in command and played a pivotal role in the victorious two-year guerrilla campaign that deposed the Batista regime.[9]

Following the Cuban Revolution, Guevara performed a number of key roles in the new government. These included reviewing the appeals and firing squads for those convicted as war criminals during the revolutionary tribunals,[10] instituting agrarian land reform as minister of industries, helping spearhead a successful nationwide literacy campaign, serving as both national bank president and instructional director for Cuba's armed forces, and traversing the globe as a diplomat on behalf of Cuban socialism. Such positions also allowed him to play a central role in training the militia forces who repelled the Bay of Pigs Invasion[11] and bringing the Soviet nuclear-armed ballistic missiles to Cuba which precipitated the 1962 Cuban Missile Crisis.[12]Additionally, Guevara was a prolific writer and diarist, composing a seminal manualon guerrilla warfare, along with a best-selling memoir about his youthful continental motorcycle journey. His experiences and studying of Marxism–Leninism led him to posit that the Third World's underdevelopment and dependence was an intrinsic result of imperialism, neocolonialism and monopoly capitalism, with the only remedy being proletarian internationalism and world revolution.[13][14] Guevara left Cuba in 1965 to foment revolution abroad, first unsuccessfully in Congo-Kinshasa and later in Bolivia, where he was captured by CIA-assisted Bolivian forces and summarily executed.[15]

Guevara remains both a revered and reviled historical figure, polarized in the collective imagination in a multitude of biographies, memoirs, essays, documentaries, songs and films. As a result of his perceived martyrdom, poetic invocations for class struggle and desire to create the consciousness of a "new man" driven by moral rather than material incentives,[16] Guevara has evolved into a quintessential icon of various leftist movements. _Time_ magazine named him one of the 100 most influential people of the 20th century,[17] while an Alberto Kordaphotograph of him, titled _Guerrillero Heroico_ (shown), was cited by the Maryland Institute College of Art as "the most famous photograph in the world".[18]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

Che Guevara was an international terrorist and mass murderer.
During his vicious campaigns to impose communism on countries throughout Latin America, che Guevara trained and motivated the Castro regime's firing squads that executed thousands of men, women and children.
This poster reveals the truth of this criminal's cruel, murderous hypocrisy and acknowledges his countless victims, known and unknown.
All individuals used in this photo montage were murdered by him

*Historical Document*
This is a copy of the letter that advised President Lyndon Johnson of the death of Argentinean mercenary che Guevara.
The letter is signed by Walt Whitman Rostow, Special Assistant for National Security Affairs





*THE REAL CHE GUEVARA*

"_Crazy with fury I will stain my rifle red while slaughtering any enemy that falls in my hands! My nostrils dilate while savoring the acrid odor of gunpowder and blood. With the deaths of my enemies I prepare my being for the sacred fight and join the triumphant proletariat with a bestial howl!" _
_"Hatred as an element of struggle; unbending hatred for the enemy, which pushes a human being beyond his natural limitations, making him into an effective, violent, selective, and cold-blooded killing machine. This is what our soldiers must become …_" ché Guevara



He was very 'brave' when he was at La Cabaña Fortress murdering innocent civilians



But he seemed really scared after he was captured by Bolivian soldiers


"I am much more valuable to you alive than dead," he told his captors pleading for his life. Unfortunately for him, the Bolivian army gave him some of his own medicine

Cuban-American CIA agents Julio G. García (left) and Gustavo Villoldo who helped capture Guevara. (Photo courtesy of Latinamericanstudies.org)
Villoldo recently published an article in the Miami Herald saying that the bones that are currently buried in Santa Clara, Cuba, are not those of Guevara
*Autopsy Photos (Courtesy of latinamericanstudies.org)*




Getting his dental impressions

Guevara's severed hands being fingerprinted
*See a list of the documented victims of che Guevara in Cuba, from 1957 to 1959*
*Compiled by Cuba Archive as of September 30, 2009 Click here*

*An essay by Dr. Douglas Young, Professor of Political Science & History at Gainesville State College*
February 10, 2009
_Hollywood has dutifully churned out yet another cinematic agitprop paean to a leftist “martyr,” this time Ernesto Guevara. So let’s recall the real “Che” and try to discern why many supposedly democratic, civil libertarian liberals still swoon over this Stalinist mass-murderer._
_The meticulous myth of Senor Guevara is of a handsome Argentine heroically helping Fidel Castro’s guerrillas liberate Cuba from Fulgencio Batista’s military dictatorship in 1959. Then he became a global revolutionary icon inspiring the downtrodden to rise up everywhere, even personally leading rebel warriors in the Congo before being executed doing the same in Bolivia in 1967. The (communist) party line says Che personifies the selfless humanitarian courageously fighting for “social justice.” He’s the Marxists’ martyred Christ figure replete with pictures of his half-naked corpse riddled with bullet holes. And the classic poster of an angry young Guevara has scarred countless college dorm rooms for over 40 years, putting a face on the eternally young rebel for angry adolescents everywhere._
_The real Guevara was a reckless bourgeois adrenaline-junkie seeking a place in history as a liberator of the oppressed. But this fanatic’s vehicle of “liberation” was Stalinism, named for Soviet dictator Josef Stalin, murderer of well over 20 million of his own people. As one of Castro’s top lieutenants, Che helped steer Cuba’s revolutionary regime in a radically repressive direction. Soon after overthrowing Batista, Guevara choreographed the executions of hundreds of Batista officials without any fair trials. He thought nothing of summarily executing even fellow guerrillas suspected of disloyalty and shot one himself with no due process._
_Che was a purist political fanatic who saw everything in stark black and white. Therefore he vociferously opposed freedoms of religion, speech, press, assembly, protest, or any other rights not completely consistent with his North Korean-style communism. How many rock music-loving teens sporting Guevara t-shirts today know their hero supported Cuba’s 1960s’ repression of the genre? How many homosexual fans know he had gays jailed?_
_Did the Obama volunteers in that Texas campaign headquarters with Che’s poster on the wall know that Guevara fervently opposed any free elections? How “progressive” is that?_
_How socially just was it that Che was enraged when the Russians blinked during the 1962 Cuban missile crisis and withdrew their nuclear missiles from the island, thus averting a nuclear war? Guevara was such a zealous ideologue that he relished the specter of millions of Cuban lives sacrificed on the altar of communism, declaring Cuba “a people ready to sacrifice itself to nuclear arms, that its ashes might serve as a basis for new societies.” Some humanitarian._
_Che was a narcissist who boasted that “I have no house, wife, children, parents, or brothers; my friends are friends as long as they think like me, politically.” This is a role model for today’s “post-political” voters claiming we should get beyond partisanship?_
_Adding to the ridiculousness of the Che cult is that he was virtually a complete failure. As a medical doctor, he never even had a practice. When put in charge of the Cuban economy at the start of Castro’s government, his uncompromising communist diktats ran it completely into the ground, from which it never recovered. Humiliated, and also angry that Castro wasn’t fomenting enough revolution abroad, he then tried to lead such quixotic adventures in Argentina, the Congo, and Bolivia, failing miserably everywhere while sacrificing the lives of scores of naïve, idealistic young followers as deluded pawns in the service of his personality cult._
_Another reason he fled Cuba in the mid-1960s was the complete mess he made of his private life. Though he preached sexual purity to his colleagues, he was a shameless adulterer who abandoned two wives and many children, some legitimate, others not. As a grandson put it, “he was never home.” The public Che who supposedly had such great love for humanity privately couldn’t stand most folks._
_Guevara’s promiscuous communist adventurism was the pattern of a terminal adolescent running away from his problems to get caught up in some heroic crusade against his eternal bete noir, “Yankee imperialism.”_
_So why do so many well-heeled American libs still admire this thug? Are the young simply ignorant of his execrable record and drawn to the image of the dashing young rebel? Do older progressives feel guilt for their free market prosperity, and showing solidarity with Che absolves them? Do hippies-turned-yuppies get nostalgic for their youthful protests and rationalize that the symbolism of Che as a “social reformer” eclipses his actual horrific human rights record? And are some American Guevaraistas truly dangerous leftists who seek to emulate their icon and destroy our free, democratic, capitalist society? Ask that guy wearing the Che t-shirt._


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo you are seemingly become more priggish with each post these days.
> Has something changed in your life? Are you okay?


I think he likes me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2018)

Trouble for the trouble maker.


Miss America Organization Revolts Against Gretchen Carlson After Nixing Bikini Competition
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2018/07/08/miss-america-organization-revolts-against-gretchen-carlson-after-nixing-bikini-competition/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi2w8uIlZHcAhUCTawKHSLHCrsQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw2AR_HUtgJrvk0gmf5qEhFD


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trouble for the trouble maker.
> 
> 
> Miss America Organization Revolts Against Gretchen Carlson After Nixing Bikini Competition
> ...


There's some funny jokes gonna come out of this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think he likes me.


Who doesn't?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

No Regrets,
*Dick Cheney Signs Waterboarding Kit In Promo for Sacha Baron Cohen Show...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Media
*OMG the FAIL! A TRIGGERED Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez lists her platform policies and talk about a HOT MESS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

What is 2 more dead Americans in the quest for votes?

*Illegal Alien Released by Sanctuary City Gets $280 Fine for Killing Two Law Enforcement Officers*
3,259


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

*UNIVISIONTELEMUNDO Ignore Lowest Ever Hispanic Unemployment...* *VIDEO: ICE Protesters chant 'F--- the police' at officers...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

Lets just see if she is this happy around October,
*Netflix Host Michelle Wolf Leads Pro-Abortion Salute: ‘God Bless Abortions’*
16535EmailGoogle+Twitter






Netflix
9 Jul 20188,191
*Netflix talk show host Michelle Wolf led a “salute” to abortions on the latest episode of her half-hour show, just as pro-abortion activists express concern that President Donald Trump’s new Supreme Court pick could help overturn Roe v. Wade*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2018)

*ROFL! POLITICO journo admitting Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s workout ‘nearly broke him’ funniest damn thread on Twitter *

Posted at 3:17 pm on July 9, 2018 by Sam J.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter





We get what this reporter is trying to do, he’s trying to make it seem like Justice Ruth Bader Ginsberg is in great shape even though Abraham Lincoln appointed her to the SCOTUS years ago. BEFORE you start yelling at us that Abe didn’t appoint Ruth we know, it’s a joke.
Settle down.
But even if he’s trying to make Lefties feel better about the idea that Ruth may eventually retire as well before Trump is done being president, all he really did was make himself look like a total wuss-cake.

From POLITICO (in 2017):
Since Trump’s election, Ginsburg’s continued survival has become a matter of severe anxiety for liberals, many of whom pressured her in vain to resign during the Obama years to ensure that a Democrat appointed her successor. On Thursday night, during an appearance at George Washington University, she vowed, “I will do this job as long as I can do it full steam.” Worried about just how long that will be, people have been offering to send her kale or donate blood or clad her in protective padding, and it’s not entirely clear they are joking.
To address their concerns, I set out to investigate the world’s most important workout, an endeavor that the chambers of Ginsburg, Breyer and Kagan all promptly declined to have anything to do with

Alrighty then …
As for Ginsburg’s continued vitality, after going through one of her workouts I can confirm she could not be in better hands. Sore, disoriented and cranky, I didn’t feel a day over 65.

Ok, so we just feel sorry for this guy now. Ha!


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 209231, member: 1585"

What is 2 more dead Americans in the quest for votes?

*Illegal Alien Released by Sanctuary City Gets $280 Fine for Killing Two Law Enforcement Officers*
3,259/QUOTE



*Every night the supporters of Sanctuary Cities go to sleep with MORE Blood on*
*their hands.....and the above article just further supports the disgusting fact....*
*Democrats are Criminals and Killers !*


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm happy for Johnson.  He's a small-town guy just like me (and maybe you, I don't know enough to tell).  I wish I could ask him personally about whether the agreement puts a crimp in his dreams of ranching.  I would also ask him which of his neighbors he thinks ratted him out to the Feds.
> 
> But I'm not happy for his well-paid lawyer.  When a lawyer makes a statement, the first thing I think is "Why did he say that?  Is there any way to prove or disprove what he said?"
> 
> How about you?


I don't know why you felt a need to tag this with "Disagree" 2 years after the fact, but as a result I did a little research.  It turns out there are more documents out there that I was not able to find 2 years ago.  For example, one question under discussion was how the EPA or COE knew about the pond, and I theorized that he was turned in by a neighbor, since "Rancher" Johnson was obviously intruding on existing water rights.   On the PLF website is what is purported to be Johnson's story in his own words, which includes the sentence "The Army Corps had been notified by our neighbor of our project."

https://pacificlegal.org/our-fight-with-epa/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't know why you felt a need to tag this with "Disagree" 2 years after the fact, but as a result I did a little research.  It turns out there are more documents out there that I was not able to find 2 years ago.  For example, one question under discussion was how the EPA or COE knew about the pond, and I theorized that he was turned in by a neighbor, since "Rancher" Johnson was obviously intruding on existing water rights.   On the PLF website is what is purported to be Johnson's story in his own words, which includes the sentence "The Army Corps had been notified by our neighbor of our project."
> 
> https://pacificlegal.org/our-fight-with-epa/


Why? Sometimes I "feel the need" to scratch at scabs, pick my nose & burb out loud.
Johnson intruded on someone's water rights? Is that what the court found?
So the pond is gone?


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why? Sometimes I "feel the need" to scratch at scabs, pick my nose & burb out loud.
> Johnson intruded on someone's water rights? Is that what the court found?
> So the pond is gone?


What court?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't know why you felt a need to tag this with "Disagree" 2 years after the fact, but as a result I did a little research.  It turns out there are more documents out there that I was not able to find 2 years ago.  For example, one question under discussion was how the EPA or COE knew about the pond, and I theorized that he was turned in by a neighbor, since "Rancher" Johnson was obviously intruding on existing water rights.   On the PLF website is what is purported to be Johnson's story in his own words, which includes the sentence "The Army Corps had been notified by our neighbor of our project."
> 
> https://pacificlegal.org/our-fight-with-epa/


Funny what one of my I remember when posts might put in motion . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Invaders Are Not Immigrants
SHARI GOODMAN
Instead of becoming the melting pot as symbolized by the motto e pluribus unum, the promotion of multiculturalism has fragmented and balkanized Americ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/invaders_are_not_immigrants.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

The World Cup, the left, and nationalism
JULY 10, 2018
It is not nationalism that causes wars, but extremism. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/the_world_cup_the_left_and_nationalism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

*University works to reduce number of white people on campus...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> What court?


Usually their is a court involved when settlements are made.
Perhaps the EPA just said"okay, we're wrong, never mind, just plant a couple of trees, thanks, we're sorry, bye!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

*Concentration Camps? Migrants Leaving Their Children with Trump’s Agencies…*
53
*…DHS Refuses to ‘Reunite’ Children with Adults Who Aren’t Their Parents*


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Usually their is a court involved when settlements are made.
> Perhaps the EPA just said"okay, we're wrong, never mind, just plant a couple of trees, thanks, we're sorry, bye!"


You don't even know what it is you are disagreeing with.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

First we dumb down our education system so illegals can graduate and now pussifying our military so the women can make the grade.

Hot Air

New Army fitness standards. Now no push-ups, sit-ups
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/10/new-army-fitness-standards-now-no-push-ups-sit-ups/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi9g9-p5ZXcAhUI-J8KHdkfB2AQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw1MZ9YTXLjH1DHR6j-EUjl8


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


#3?
I love that picture, decsribes the democrats to a T.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't even know what it is you are disagreeing with.


*A classic " Japism "....which means you Spola are a LIAR.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *A classic " Japism "....which means you Spola are a LIAR.*


Are saying JAP is a liar? I never saw that, obtuse, difficult, hardheaded and stubborn, but liar? Just because you disagree with someone doesn't make them a liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

The Racism of the Alleged Affronted
EILEEN F. TOPLANSKY
All this talk of "white privilege" masks a hotbed of leftist-approved racism.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/the_racism_of_the_alleged_affronted.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

The New Religion of the Left: Selectivity
JOHN SCOTTO
Selective outrage, selective morality, selective media reporting, selective justice, and selective "facts" – all have become the "go to" weapons of th...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/the_new_religion_of_the_left_selectivity.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Save the children, say the pro-choicers
JULY 11, 2018
The hypocrisy is astonishing, the level of ignorance and self-delusion mind-boggling.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/save_the_children_say_the_prochoicers.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

She advocates "living simply and taking a stance against needless waste," an effort organized around what she calls her "5Rs: Refuse, Reduce, Reuse, Recycle and Rot (and only in that order)." Refuse things you don't need, reduce things you have, reuse everything, recycle what can't be used and put the rest in the compost bin. 

Johnson and her family of four fit an entire year's worth of trash into a pint jar.

Zero Waste enthusiasts say eliminating packaging does not require excessive time and effort.

Johnson makes her own makeup, lip balm, blush (from cocoa powder), mascara and shampoo. Her efforts to replace toilet paper were not so smooth. "Moss was fine at first but dried out quickly and was like wiping with a scouring pad," she laughs. 

Thole [a fellow enviro-nut] has posted about making butter, marshmallows, granola, cleaning supplies, dish sponges (out of orphaned socks), tortillas, goat cheese, kale chips, linguine, toothpaste, cotton rounds and washcloths (from her son's stained cotton pajama top), and produce bags (from old T-shirts). 
Libs who fear for planet afraid to throw out trash
JULY 11, 2018
The WaPo showcases a woman whose family can fit a year's trash in a pint jar.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/libs_who_fear_for_planet_afraid_to_throw_out_trash.html
Are you following any of this?

1. Enviro-nuts claim that reducing your trash generation doesn't take much time.

2. All you have to do is make your own sponges. And granola. And goat cheese. And toothpaste. And, and, and...

Obviously, following this lifestyle is extremely labor-intensive.

What's more, it's wholly unnecessary. Just look at a satellite photo of the Earth. Most of it is empty. Really empty. I'm not talking metro New York or Miami. I'm talking America as a whole. We could generate enough trash for thousands of years without running out of space.

This is what libs worry about. Taken to this extreme, it's a mental illness.

_*Ed Straker is the senior writer at *_*Newsmachete.com*_*.*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She advocates "living simply and taking a stance against needless waste," an effort organized around what she calls her "5Rs: Refuse, Reduce, Reuse, Recycle and Rot (and only in that order)." Refuse things you don't need, reduce things you have, reuse everything, recycle what can't be used and put the rest in the compost bin.
> 
> Johnson and her family of four fit an entire year's worth of trash into a pint jar.
> 
> ...


Obviously, following this lifestyle is extremely labor-intensive. Nutters are notoriously lazy.

What's more, it's wholly unnecessary. Just look at a satellite photo of the Earth. Most of it is empty. Really empty. I'm not talking metro New York or Miami. I'm talking America as a whole. We could generate enough trash for thousands of years without running out of space.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously, following this lifestyle is extremely labor-intensive. Nutters are notoriously lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928


Do you know why we aren't always out protesting? We have jobs.
Check the welfare rolls and get back to me, union boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

What do these cities have in common?
*SURVEY: DC, Detroit, NYC Top 'Worst-Run' Cities...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know why we aren't always out protesting? We have jobs.
> Check the welfare rolls and get back to me, union boy.


You apparently don't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know why we aren't always out protesting? We have jobs.
> Check the welfare rolls and get back to me, union boy.


WASHINGTON — Gene Alday, a Republican member of the Mississippi state legislature, apologized last week for telling a reporter that all the African-Americans in his hometown of Walls, Mississippi, are unemployed and on food stamps. 

“I come from a town where all the blacks are getting food stamps and what I call ‘welfare crazy checks,’” Alday said to a reporter for The Clarion-Ledger, a Mississippi newspaper, earlier this month. “They don’t work.”

Nationally, most of the people who receive benefits from the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program are white. According to 2013 data from the U.S. Department of Agriculture, which administers the program, 40.2 percent of SNAP recipients are white, 25.7 percent are black, 10.3 percent are Hispanic, 2.1 percent are Asian and 1.2 percent are Native American.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/28/food-stamp-demographics_n_6771938.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You apparently don't.


Keeping you 1/2 way honest is a fulltime JOB.
Are you on break?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WASHINGTON — Gene Alday, a Republican member of the Mississippi state legislature, apologized last week for telling a reporter that all the African-Americans in his hometown of Walls, Mississippi, are unemployed and on food stamps.
> 
> “I come from a town where all the blacks are getting food stamps and what I call ‘welfare crazy checks,’” Alday said to a reporter for The Clarion-Ledger, a Mississippi newspaper, earlier this month. “They don’t work.”
> 
> ...


There you go with the race thing, again.
Change the record.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There you go with the race thing, again.
> Change the record.


There is a reason (that you try to ignore), like always 












http://www.businessinsider.com/exit-polls-who-voted-for-trump-clinton-2016-11


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a reason (that you try to ignore), like always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your point?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

*Breakdown of demographics reveals how black voters swept Obama into White House*
By Claire Cohen for MailOnline 



Yesterday, 140 million Americans - a staggering 65% of the registered electorate - cast their votes to make Barack Obama the 44th president of the United States of America. Here we show how the results break down...

Black Americans

95% of black voters went to the ballot for Obama and only 4% for McCain.

Obama has succeeded in mobilising African-American voters who, although strongly Democratic, have in the past been apathetic in turning out to vote.

Yesterday's surge in black voters, however, only boosted black turnout by two percentage points from 11% to 13%.

As in previous years, more black women turned out than men.







 &lt;img src="http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/11/05/article-1083335-025B38F6000005DC-494_468x336.jpg" height="336" width="468" alt="Black voters" class="blkBorder"/&gt;
Black voters have been waiting in line since 5am to vote at the Martin Luther King Jr. Elementary School in the Anacostia neighborhood of Washington

Whites

55% of white votes went to McCain including the notoriously hard-to-win white working class vote, but Obama stunned many by taking an impressive 43% of total white votes, cutting the Republican lead compared with 2004.







 &lt;img src="http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/11/05/article-1083335-025B808A000005DC-98_468x277.jpg" height="277" width="468" alt="White voters" class="blkBorder"/&gt;
Jenna Mahood, 11, watches her mother, Mary Jo Mahood, cast her ballot in the US Presidential election at the Rootstown fire station in Rootstown, Ohio

Hispanics

66% of Hispanic voters turned out for Obama - the best ever result for a Democrat.

McCain only took 31% of the Hispanic vote, despite courting them heavily in his campaign.

Obama used techniques such as Spanish-language adverts to win the Hispanic voters over, many of whom had grown disgruntled with the Bush administration.

Women

56% of the female vote went to Obama, exceeding the usual Democrat advantage.

Many consider that Obama's appeal to women has been key to his electoral victory, while McCain's selection of Sarah Palin as his running mate, failed to help him secure the support of America's women.

It should be noted that while Obama won the female vote overall, he lost the battle over white women by 7 points.







 &lt;img src="http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/11/05/article-1083335-02360AD1000005DC-764_468x297.jpg" height="297" width="468" alt="Women voters" class="blkBorder"/&gt;
Three women from different backgrounds vote early in Pompano Beach, Florida

Men

The male vote was essentially tied with 49% voting for Obama, thus evening the score on the male-heavy Republican advantage in 2004.

41% of white males voted for Obama, making him the first Democrat since Jimmy Carter to take more than 38% in this category.







 &lt;img src="http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/11/05/article-1083335-025C5894000005DC-329_468x286.jpg" height="286" width="468" alt="Ohio voters" class="blkBorder"/&gt;
These two male voters have a long hard think before casting their ballots in Columbus, Ohio

Under- 30's

66% of under-30's showed their support for Obama - far higher than in any previous election - compared to 31% for McCain.

A staggering 54% of young white voters also went for Obama.

Overall, this also helped Obama secure a high number of first time voters; 71% of whom voted Democrat.

McCain only managed to secure 29% of first-time voters, compared to 53% for John Kerry in 2004.

Obama's youth - at 47 he is one of the youngest ever presidents - appealed to and energised many of those who were voting for the first time.







 &lt;img src="http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/11/05/article-1083335-025BCA30000005DC-261_468x286.jpg" height="286" width="468" alt="Tanner Tillotson" class="blkBorder"/&gt;
First-time voter Tanner Tillotson casts his ballot in Dixville Notch, New Hampshire

Catholics

Nearly 25 per cent of U.S. adults - about 30 million - are Catholic and 54 per cent of them voted for pro-abortion Obama as opposed to 46 per cent for McCain.

Observers say the economy became the key issue for many Catholic Americans, which, along with issues such as the Iraq War and health care, eclipsed abortion.

Extras:

Asians

63% of Asian voters went to the ballot for Obama and 34% for McCain.







 &lt;img src="http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/11/05/article-1083335-025BB526000005DC-27_468x304.jpg" height="304" width="468" alt="Voters line up outside a polling centre in Kansas City, Missouri" class="blkBorder"/&gt;
Voters line up outside a polling centre in Kansas City, Missouri

Jews

78% of the Jewish vote went to Obama. Jewish support - which made up 2% of the overall electorate - has, in recent years, been overwhelmingly Democrat; with Al Gore receiving 79% in 2000 and John Kerry 74% in 2004.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Netanyahu to Join Putin in Moscow for World Cup


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's your point?


Trump voters benefit from government assistance more then any other demographic. As they are also the biggest beneficiary's of the ACA. That they were connived into voting against their own best interests is telling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Netanyahu to Join Putin in Moscow for World Cup


 . . . and your opinion on that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

*Left-Wing AntiFa Terrorists ‘Freaking Out’ over Proposed ‘Unmasking’ Law*

The left-wing terrorist organization that calls itself Antifa is “freaking out” over a proposed law that would enhance penalties for anyone who “injures, oppresses, threatens, or intimidates any person” while wearing a disguise or mask.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and your opinion on that?


I think it is fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

I thought she looked familiar.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are saying JAP is a liar? I never saw that, obtuse, difficult, hardheaded and stubborn, but liar? Just because you disagree with someone doesn't make them a liar.


*No....Both Spola AND JAP are/were LIARS....*

*Pay attention.*



Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously, following this lifestyle is extremely labor-intensive. Nutters are notoriously lazy.
> 
> What's more, it's wholly unnecessary. Just look at a satellite photo of the Earth. Most of it is empty. Really empty. I'm not talking metro New York or Miami. I'm talking America as a whole. We could generate enough trash for thousands of years without running out of space.
> 
> ...




*You are a Classic Liberal Idiot.....reread your lunatic Post Rodent.*


Quote by Rodent:
" We could generate enough trash for thousands of years without running out of space. "



*I'd be embarrassed to even " Try " and type that above Stupidity..... *


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 209875, member: 1585"







I thought she looked familiar.






/QUOTE


*Same eyes too.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 209875, member: 1585"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the long face? jk.

I actually think the communist representative is fairly attractive.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why the long face? jk.
> 
> I actually think the communist representative is fairly attractive.


Such a great head of hair...when did the eyes start to fail?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why the long face? jk.
> 
> I actually think the communist representative is fairly attractive.


I don't care what's on the outside, it's what's on the inside that counts, I am looking for a gal with a good personality, too many shallow people out there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump voters benefit from government assistance more then any other demographic. As they are also the biggest beneficiary's of the ACA. That they were connived into voting against their own best interests is telling.


Liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


It is pretty funny you telling us how you are above reproach, liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is pretty funny you telling us how you are above reproach, liar.


Quite the opposite as I have asked for it yet the usual suspects on your side are unable to get past ad hominem comments. Apparently, that's all you got . . . anything?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quite the opposite as I have asked for it yet the usual suspects on your side are unable to get past ad hominem comments. Apparently, that's all you got . . . anything?


Your willingness to outright lie is only surpassed by your Dad-E.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your willingness to outright lie is only surpassed by your Dad-E.


Yet you are unable to provide substantive proof of your allegations. Which of course puts the liar tag on your lapel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you are unable to provide substantive proof of your allegations. Which of course puts the liar tag on your lapel.


Just answer these questions,
Is Obama a liar?
Is HRC a liar?
Did HRC break the law in handling classified info?
Is the FBI and the DOJ undermining the Trump campaign/administration?
Did Lois Lerner target conservative groups?
Did Loretta Lynch meet BJ Clinton only to talk about grand kids and golf?
Did Eric Holder and Obama orchestrate the sale of weapons that resulted in the deaths of Americans by Mexican national?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quite the opposite as I have asked for it yet the usual suspects on your side are unable to get past ad hominem comments. Apparently, that's all you got . . . anything?


Trump voters benefit from government assistance more then any other demographic. As they are also the biggest beneficiary's of the ACA. That they were connived into voting against their own best interests is telling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just answer these questions,
> Is Obama a liar? Perspective says no, compared to Trump? Trump lies about everything, stupid shit, constantly, Obama can be characterized in the worst sense to have mischaracterized the eventual outcome of a few issues, Trump lies about things that have already happened and are easily shown to be lies.
> Is HRC a liar? Basically the same as above, politicians over promise and everyone will attempt to cast themselves in the best light, again Trump just flat out lies, sometimes for no apparent reason except self gratification.
> Did HRC break the law in handling classified info? No, that is a narrative you were told to believe and despite the facts showing otherwise you cling desperately to what you were told.
> ...


You're rehashing of past nutter talking points in an attempt to throw shade for your inability to show any "lies" on my part is telling and par for the nutter course. Still waiting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're rehashing of past nutter talking points in an attempt to throw shade for your inability to show any "lies" on my part is telling and par for the nutter course. Still waiting.


You are both, stupid and a liar, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are both, stupid and a liar, thanks for pointing that out.


So you came up wanting again I see. Better luck next time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you came up wanting again I see. Better luck next time.


If you think Obama isn't a liar and Hrc is innocent, end of conversation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you think Obama isn't a liar and Hrc is innocent, end of conversation.


So if I won't fully accept the nutter narrative (alternative facts) you will take your ball and go home, check, got it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So if I won't fully accept the nutter narrative (alternative facts) you will take your ball and go home, check, got it.


Just proves my point, no need to continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

*Louie Gohmert to Strzok: Did you look as innocently at your wife while lying about Lisa Page as you look at us?*
AllahpunditPosted at 4:01 pm on July 12, 2018


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Louie Gohmert to Strzok: Did you look as innocently at your wife while lying about Lisa Page as you look at us?*
> AllahpunditPosted at 4:01 pm on July 12, 2018


This guy is the face of the corrupt deep state.
Smug, arrogant, and above the law.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This guy is the face of the corrupt deep state.
> Smug, arrogant, and above the law.


But his people keep on electing him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This guy is the face of the corrupt deep state.
> Smug, arrogant, and above the law.


So what was Pruitt? The face of the surface level, newly indoctrinated, extreme, on steroids, super, uber, smug, arrogant, and above the law type? Jeez-O man wake up, being extremely partisan to the point of ignoring the extremely obvious is no way to through life. We can see you, you know that right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what was Pruitt? The face of the surface level, newly indoctrinated, extreme, on steroids, super, uber, smug, arrogant, and above the law type? Jeez-O man wake up, being extremely partisan to the point of ignoring the extremely obvious is no way to through life. We can see you, you know that right?


This is where the mirror looks back at you and starts babbling about "whataboutism"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what was Pruitt? The face of the surface level, newly indoctrinated, extreme, on steroids, super, uber, smug, arrogant, and above the law type? Jeez-O man wake up, being extremely partisan to the point of ignoring the extremely obvious is no way to through life. We can see you, you know that right?


Did you hit your head?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

*Socialist winner in NY-14: Why is the establishment Democrat I beat in the primary still running against me in the general election?*
Allahpundit Jul 12, 2018 8:01 PM
Top Pick





Oh yes.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what was Pruitt? The face of the surface level, newly indoctrinated, extreme, on steroids, super, uber, smug, arrogant, and above the law type? Jeez-O man wake up, being extremely partisan to the point of ignoring the extremely obvious is no way to through life. We can see you, you know that right?










*Peek a boo Rodent ....three times a charm.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

She doesnt look bad when her mouth is closed.

Who am I talking about?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She doesnt look bad when her mouth is closed.
> 
> Who am I talking about?


Michelle Malkin.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> But his people keep on electing him.


Please continue...FBI elected? Really? Do tell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Michelle Malkin.


Her too.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So if I won't fully accept the nutter narrative (alternative facts) you will take your ball and go home, check, got it.


You make being stupid seem almost effortless......congrats!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Peek a boo Rodent ....three times a charm.*


Money Shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Money Shot.


Looks like the devil.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the devil.


To a Russian sympathizer he certainly would.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To a Russian sympathizer he certainly would.


Have you heard this one?


Gohmert: Watchdog Found Clinton Emails Were Sent To ‘Foreign Entity’
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/12/ig-clinton-foreign-emails/&ved=0ahUKEwjxrsDSn5vcAhXp5oMKHQnRAr8QqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw0jxuhVS58DE55RvseJYw-4


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you heard this one?
> 
> 
> Gohmert: Watchdog Found Clinton Emails Were Sent To ‘Foreign Entity’
> ...


You really need to step back from the yellow journalism sites . . . "OH my! Why won't the MSM cover this!" . . . lordy, lordy you are gullible, and it's getting worser and worser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Sore loser seems to be the democrats 2018 platform.
*TRAVESTY: House Democrats Obstruct House Probe With Disgusting Delay Tactics*
by Joseph CurlJuly 12, 2018


Question: What's more frightening than the Federal Bureau of Investigations abusing its nearly unlimited power by deploying heavily-biased agents on a political witch hunt against a presidential candidate?

Answer: When federal lawmakers elected by Americans to conduct oversight of the FBI's vast powers use their offices to obstruct, delay and disrupt a hearing into that very witch hunt.

That's what happened on Thursday when ex-FBI agent Peter Strzok was called before a joint session of the House judiciary and oversight committees. Democrats had no intention of letting Strzok answer even one question, and throughout the hearing repeatedly interrupted Republicans, called for "points of order," demanded recorded votes, delayed by objecting with "points of parliamentary procedure" — and at one point even motioned to immediately adjourn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2018)

Sounds just like our friends in here,

Peter Strzok: I Didn't Really Mean Trump Supporters Were 'Ignorant Hillbillies'
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/12/peter-strzok-i-didnt-really-mean-trump-supporters-were-ignorant-hillbillies/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwik7u3_o5vcAhVHzIMKHUlsDZYQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw1yWK8HY3GRU_75Lgu20sLJ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

The Left Is Always Wrong: NATO Edition
TOM TRINKO
The left was wrong to say  the imperialistic Soviet Union wasn't an existential threat in the past, and it's wrong to say Russia is an existential thr...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/the_left_is_always_wrong_nato_edition.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

The Old versus the New Left
ROBERT WEISSBERG
When it comes to being anti-American, the left’s current incarnation is certainly no slouch compared to its older Marxist namesake.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/the_old_versus_the_new_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Progressive Child Abuse in the Schools
JOHN SCOTTO
Many "educators" today sadly have become indoctrinators.  Educators and professors who teach students to use logic and critical thinking are doing God...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/progressive_child_abuse_in_the_schools.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really need to step back from the yellow journalism sites . . . "OH my! Why won't the MSM cover this!" . . . lordy, lordy you are gullible, and it's getting worser and worser.


The Caller just reported what was talked about in the testimony between Gomert and Strzok.
Most of it was verbatim.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Caller just reported what was talked about in the testimony between Gomert and Strzok.
> Most of it was verbatim.


To paraphrase, STFU husker du.
*Hillary Emails Were Sent To A 'Foreign Entity'...*

All but 4 of her 30.000 emails were read BY A HOSTILE, NON ALLY ENTITY AT THE SAME TIME AS hrc WAS READING THEM.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> To paraphrase, STFU husker du.
> *Hillary Emails Were Sent To A 'Foreign Entity'...*
> 
> All but 4 of her 30.000 emails were read BY A HOSTILE, NON ALLY ENTITY AT THE SAME TIME AS hrc WAS READING THEM.


*Spoiler alert.
(it wasn't russia)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Spoiler alert.
> (it wasn't russia)


This dude Rucker [who told strzok about the breach] worked for James Clapper, who worker for the dumbest president ever, so that means Obama knew our national security was breached and did nothing,
just like the Anti-American commie bastard we all know he is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Caller just reported what was talked about in the testimony between Gomert and Strzok.
> Most of it was verbatim.


You mean the speech that Strzok wasn't allowed to respond to in full?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds just like our friends in here,
> 
> Peter Strzok: I Didn't Really Mean Trump Supporters Were 'Ignorant Hillbillies'
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/12/peter-strzok-i-didnt-really-mean-trump-supporters-were-ignorant-hillbillies/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwik7u3_o5vcAhVHzIMKHUlsDZYQqUMIQDAG&usg=AOvVaw1yWK8HY3GRU_75Lgu20sLJ


What is so hard to fathom about a cross town rivalry? I mean really, just cuz the men in your town wear dresses and panty hose doesn't make them all bad people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds just like our friends in here,
> 
> Peter Strzok: I Didn't Really Mean Trump Supporters Were 'Ignorant Hillbillies'


Even if he did mean it, I love reading about them telling us how smart they are.  Sounds just like our friends in here


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is so hard to fathom about a cross town rivalry? I mean really, just cuz the men in your town wear dresses and panty hose doesn't make them all bad people.


Yes “zer”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is so hard to fathom about a cross town rivalry? I mean really, just cuz the men in your town wear dresses and panty hose doesn't make them all bad people.


Are you projecting? Again?
How does the union fell about your transition?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the speech that Strzok wasn't allowed to respond to in full?


Probably better for him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the speech that Strzok wasn't allowed to respond to in full?


You mean because responding is what put him in the hot seat in the first place?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

And you people wonder how you lost?
Too funny.

House Democrats Vow to Oppose Own 'Abolish ICE' Legislation
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/13/house-democrats-vow-to-oppose-own-abolish-ice-legislation/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjmtJiWzJ7cAhVKSq0KHeFCB8gQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw2dhYn2gSN8kAemeMI2LQ1X


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Strzok, the FBI, and Bias
HENRY SCANLON
Those of us who don't have other people's lives in our hands are allowed to engage in bias, but FBI agents surely should not.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/strzok_the_fbi_and_bias.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Mueller's new indictment underlines Intelligence Community incompetence
JULY 14, 2018
Highlighting the miserable failure of our national security agencies due to the liberalism of their leaders.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/muellers_new_indictment_underlines_intelligence_community_incompetence.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 14, 2018)

Really Joe, you're in here posting more of the right wing news nutter jelly?  Yawn...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mueller's new indictment underlines Intelligence Community incompetence
> JULY 14, 2018
> Highlighting the miserable failure of our national security agencies due to the liberalism of their leaders.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/muellers_new_indictment_underlines_intelligence_community_incompetence.html


During the previous indictment of 38 Russians it was like Mueller was investigating himself if you look at the meddling timeline which included his time as FBI Director.  Please tell me how smart and competent these people are again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Send em all back.
Illegal Immigrant BEHEADS 13-Year-Old Special Needs Girl, Murders Grandmother, Officials Say
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/33077/mexican-drug-cartel-beheads-13-year-old-girl-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwis2rS0kqHcAhUDc60KHdU2BkoQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw1G18btDpZZKEUMV7sxFULK&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

The Racist Left
E.W. JACKSON
The new standard is that white people are not allowed to disagree with or dislike any person of minority background, no matter how egregious or abhorr...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/the_racist_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Terror Chief and Teenage Son Killed in Gaza Blast While Building a Rocket
48 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/07/15/terror-chief-and-teenage-son-killed-in-gaza-blast-while-building-a-rocket/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiOsc3svqHcAhVp64MKHQqaBLIQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3gwns-yN4UtVWQZqzmSOgN&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Netanyahu to Hamas: Whoever Hurts Israel Will Be Hit With 'Great Strength'
47 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/07/15/netanyahu-to-hamas-whoever-hurts-israel-will-be-hit-with-force/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiOsc3svqHcAhVp64MKHQqaBLIQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw07V4PlvI-kOjob9tPcGBBW&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

How progressive.

SF Mayor Says Her City Is Drowning In Poop: ‘There’s More Feces … Than I’ve Ever Seen’
56 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/15/san-francisco-poop-problem/&ved=0ahUKEwi6mrrKiqLcAhVVFjQIHTGTACAQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw2y6TWxCnYQNjeRb4p8_rMR


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2947
> How progressive.
> 
> SF Mayor Says Her City Is Drowning In Poop: ‘There’s More Feces … Than I’ve Ever Seen’
> ...


Funny and sad.
If I lived there, I'd leave.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

https://t.co/6WwtLhqaZT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

She's gonna fit right in, taking after Obama.

WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez Attacks Israel Then Admits She Has No Idea What She's Talking About
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/33090/watch-ocasio-cortez-attacks-israel-then-admits-she-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjTp8fsuqPcAhXB24MKHcTXBV8QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3DK0vYXq1DsGi-Rfo0FhiR&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Brett Kavanaugh: The End of Leftists' World
T.R. CLANCY
The left's true colors are coming out, and all over its support for destroying human children.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/brett_kavanaugh_the_end_of_leftists_world.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Press decries welfare fraudsters with green cards getting deported
JULY 15, 2018
Why shouldn't green card holders who use those green cards to steal from the system get thrown out?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/press_decries_welfare_fraudsters_with_green_cards_getting_deported.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Press decries welfare fraudsters with green cards getting deported
> JULY 15, 2018
> Why shouldn't green card holders who use those green cards to steal from the system get thrown out?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/press_decries_welfare_fraudsters_with_green_cards_getting_deported.html


https://www.uscis.gov/green-card/after-green-card-granted/maintaining-permanent-residence

*Conditional Permanent Resident Status*

Section 216 of the Immigration and Nationality Act (INA) provides for you to become a lawful permanent resident on a conditional basis, based on marriage.

*Section 216A provides for you to become a lawful permanent resident on a conditional basis, based on a qualifying investment.

Both sections allow USCIS to terminate your conditional status as provided by the law (in the event of fraud, for example).*

You may be able to seek review of the termination of your status in a removal proceeding before an immigration judge.

[paste:font size="5"]*212 and 237 describe the grounds on which you may be ordered removed from the United States.

*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hmmmmmmmmm,
Ryan Bomberger Planned Parenthood Kills More Blacks in 2 Weeks than the KKK Killed in a Century


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She's gonna fit right in, taking after Obama.
> 
> WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez Attacks Israel Then Admits She Has No Idea What She's Talking About
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/33090/watch-ocasio-cortez-attacks-israel-then-admits-she-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjTp8fsuqPcAhXB24MKHcTXBV8QqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3DK0vYXq1DsGi-Rfo0FhiR&ampcf=1


Sounds like a great POTUS candidate for the smart people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm,
> Ryan Bomberger Planned Parenthood Kills More Blacks in 2 Weeks than the KKK Killed in a Century


*In fact, Instagram **deleted** our post, warning us they would restrict or disable our account if we violate their guidelines again. We didn’t violate any guidelines. They claimed the meme “threatened” or “encouraged violence”. How does a meme denouncing racial violence possibly threaten violence against anyone?* Instagram can delete our posts, and even our account, but they can’t delete the truth. *And of course, there was no due process, no appeal process, no one to reach to correct this injustice*. There was no option other than to click OK and the purge was complete. #Liberalism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Tijuana Resident Impersonated U.S. Citizen to Steal $361,000 in Govt Benefits


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


All you want is a strongman, bend over pal Putin is ready to come and Trump is letting him in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Time to cut the line to this fucking anchor baby bullshit.

*600 Pregnant Illegals Hoping to Have Anchor Babies in U.S. Detained*
3,123


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Time to cut the line to this fucking anchor baby bullshit.
> 
> *600 Pregnant Illegals Hoping to Have Anchor Babies in U.S. Detained*
> 3,123


If a pregnant woman can hike across 100 miles of open desert then not only do I say that makes her both awesome and almost superhuman- but I posit that is exactly the type of person we want in America.  I say let her in and maybe throw her a parade.

This talk of anchor babies has me a bit torn.  Aren't for the most part we talking about rich Saudi and Chinese giving their children American citizenship?  First let me say the fact that we have rich foreigners wanting to move their wealth here tell us that our rich are under taxed.  And also again, accepting that we do need immigration...  aren't rich foreigners again in the group of ones we want coming?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All you want is a strongman, bend over pal Putin is ready to come and Trump is letting him in.


I can actually hear you getting dumber, dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If a pregnant woman can hike across 100 miles of open desert then not only do I say that makes her both awesome and almost superhuman- but I posit that is exactly the type of person we want in America.  I say let her in and maybe throw her a parade.
> 
> This talk of anchor babies has me a bit torn.  Aren't for the most part we talking about rich Saudi and Chinese giving their children American citizenship?  First let me say the fact that we have rich foreigners wanting to move their wealth here tell us that our rich are under taxed.  And also again, accepting that we do need immigration...  aren't rich foreigners again in the group of ones we want coming?


No, we are all full up on foreigners.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

https://t.co/wQogptP8Cy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

*National Guard deployment led to more than 10,000 arrests of illegal immigrants, says CBP*
by Anna Giaritelli
 | July 16, 2018 01:13 PM

*Yarn | Hell of a good start. ~ 300 (2007) | Video clips by quotes, clip ...*
▶ 0:02
https://getyarn.io/yarn.../d7388f88-4706-44b7-8fa5-832b9c0524d1
Oct 14, 2017






U.S. Customs and Border Protection officers and Border Patrol agents apprehended thousands of people that guardsmen helped point out.
(AP Photo/John Mone, File)          


The National Guard's deployment to the southwest border in mid-April has led to 10,805 "deportable alien arrests" of people who illegally entered the United States from Mexico, a U.S. Customs and Border Protection spokeswoman said Monday.

Because guardsmen are military personnel and not law enforcement officers, they cannot apprehend illegal immigrants. But CBP officers and Border Patrol agents apprehended thousands of people that guardsmen helped point out.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, we are all full up on foreigners.


As in end all immigration into the United States?  

Hmm.... maybe I should turn this on over to the guy Rick has described as super smart.  If that doesn't convince you jokers, then nothing will.  Bruddah, any thoughts on how cutting of the follow of low cost labor will effect the broader economy of the United States?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/wQogptP8Cy


Looks like we have our work cut out for us.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *National Guard deployment led to more than 10,000 arrests of illegal immigrants, says CBP*
> by Anna Giaritelli
> | July 16, 2018 01:13 PM
> 
> ...


I'm just curious.  Trump has raised spending on the boarder by how much?  And how many of those dastardly boarder crosser's has he caught?  

Or to put it another way.  Like we're paying all this extra money to protect the boarder, but if you were to guess at how effectively your money is being spent- you think that more or less then how many immigrants were picked up by the Obama administration?   And if it turns out Trump's efforts aren't resulting in more arrests-  where is all that extra money we're spending really going?  In the theme of this thread... I think it's worth pondering.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like we have our work cut out for us.


I was just trying to troll the tds whackjobs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> As in end all immigration into the United States?
> 
> Hmm.... maybe I should turn this on over to the guy Rick has described as super smart.  If that doesn't convince you jokers, then nothing will.  Bruddah, any thoughts on how cutting of the follow of low cost labor will effect the broader economy of the United States?


Do you realize there have been periods in this country when we stopped immigration for long periods of time to allow assimilation after periods of mass immigration?
Pick up a history book, Einstein.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Who am I?

I start every post with either, "Umm" or "Im just curious".


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you realize there have been periods in this country when we stopped immigration for long periods of time to allow assimilation after periods of mass immigration?
> Pick up a history book, Einstein.


When was that?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you realize there have been periods in this country when we stopped immigration for long periods of time to allow assimilation after periods of mass immigration?
> Pick up a history book, Einstein.


There were also periods where we bought slaves and brought them in like chattle.  What does any of that have to do with the here and now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> When was that?


1925 to 1965.
Only 200,000 anually.
This was a pretty drastic limit on immigration.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> There were also periods where we bought slaves and brought them in like chattle.  What does any of that have to do with the here and now?


Umm, duh.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 1925 to 1965.
> Only 200,000 anually.
> This was a pretty drastic limit on immigration.


But not stopped.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> But not stopped.


Most of it was stopped.
We allow over a million annually now. (legally)
The illegal number is larger.
I would be ok with 200 K total.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Most of it was stopped.
> We allow over a million annually now.
> I would be ok with 200 K


You said "stopped for decades", which I knew was an ignorant comment.  Now you're trying to back out if it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> You said "stopped for decades", which I knew was an ignorant comment.  Now you're trying to back out if it.


We stopped most of it.
200k a year is a trickle compared to other periods of US immigration history.
We are in a time and place when we need to turn the faucet off for awhile again.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Umm, duh.


Yes... duhhh.... lol
You'd be okay with 200k?  Let me guess, because you like rounded numbers?  Because you think it makes economic sense?  Because you don't like brown people?  Honestly Ricky, I'm curious why do you think reducing immigration will make your life better...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We stopped most of it.
> 200k a year is a trickle compared to other periods of US immigration history.
> We are in a time and place when we need to turn the faucet off for awhile again.


So we still need a wall, but at the same time you're going to take credit for having it under control.  Oy 'vey.  That's what I call a logical pretzel.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... duhhh.... lol
> You'd be okay with 200k?  Let me guess, because you like rounded numbers?  Because you think it makes economic sense?  Because you don't like brown people?  Honestly Ricky, I'm curious why do you think reducing immigration will make your life better...


The country has been a period of mass immigration for decades.
We need a period of restricted immigration to assimilate the new population.
Its not a hard concept to grasp.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So we still need a wall, but at the same time you're going to take credit for having it under control.  Oy 'vey.  That's what I call a logical pretzel.


This makes no sense.
What have I taken credit for again?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This makes no sense.
> What have I taken credit for again?


You said "we stopped most of it."  Who stopped most of it?  Trump or are you talking about FDR?  
I'm just trying to understand why you think we should cap immigration numbers at 200k?  Did you pull that number out of a hat or what...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You said "we stopped most of it."  Who stopped most of it?  Trump or are you talking about FDR?
> I'm just trying to understand why you think we should cap immigration numbers at 200k?  Did you pull that number out of a hat or what...


1925 to 1965.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Sleep tight everyone.
(The sky is not actually falling)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You said "we stopped most of it."  Who stopped most of it?  Trump or are you talking about FDR?
> *I'm just trying to understand why you think we should cap immigration numbers at 200k?  Did you pull that number out of a hat or what..*.


I hope this helps your understanding http://www.usdebtclock.org

See the "largest debt items" at almost top of left side under National Debt.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So we still need a wall, but at the same time you're going to take credit for having it under control.  Oy 'vey.  That's what I call a logical pretzel.


Maybe some pretzel understanding?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I can actually hear you getting dumber, dummy.


Is that possible?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that possible?


Apparently, yes.
It sounds like, babbly babbling, but a little more babbly-ish.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 1925 to 1965.


???
Yes you said those dates already.  But why I still don't understand is why you think they are important for me to know.  How is going back to a 200k immigration level going to improve my life?  I mean I like modern furniture and Frank Lyoid Wright, but I've never heard anyone claim the mid-century was the golden age of United States immigration policy?  

Seems all it really means to me immigration has been great for America.  From the foods we grow to the songs we sing and values enshrined in our Constitution.  I'd certainly would be open to temp work visas and other ideas that forces the under the table labor force above board...  but personally don't see any urgent reason to take our immigration policy backwards to those of 1925.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe some pretzel understanding?


You didn't understand my joke?  Or are you just badly trying to steal my material...


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> ???
> Yes you said those dates already.  But why I still don't understand is why you think they are important for me to know.  How is going back to a 200k immigration level going to improve my life?  I mean I like modern furniture and Frank Lyoid Wright, but I've never heard anyone claim the mid-century was the golden age of United States immigration policy?
> 
> Seems all it really means to me immigration has been great for America.  From the foods we grow to the songs we sing and values enshrined in our Constitution.  I'd certainly would be open to temp work visas and other ideas that forces the under the table labor force above board...  but personally don't see any urgent reason to take our immigration policy backwards to those of 1925.


The 1925-65 era was when immigration law was intended to maintain the racial makeup of the then-current US population.  Prospective immigrants had to apply for a slot that was identified for their declared race or ethnicity.   Many more than 200,000 slots were open, but not all were filled by applicants of the appropriate race.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> The 1925-65 era was when immigration law was intended to maintain the racial makeup of the then-current US population.  Prospective immigrants had to apply for a slot that was identified for their declared race or ethnicity.   Many more than 200,000 slots were open, but not all were filled by applicants of the appropriate race.


Ugh... 
Ricky I sure hope you've got a better explanation?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You didn't understand my joke?  Or are you just badly trying to steal my material...


You're a giver.


----------



## Booter (Jul 17, 2018)

Make Russia Great Again!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

*More Ocasio-Cortez: Low unemployment rate is because more people have two jobs, you know*
Ed Morrissey Jul 17, 2018 4:01 PM





“Meteors fizz out


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

*2013 “Lie of the Year” winner blasts politicians who “just make stuff up”*
AllahpunditPosted at 3:31 pm on July 17, 2018







He hates it, he says, when shameless politicians are caught in a lie and double down.

See Also: Google denies a liberal bias, and yet keeps hiring high profile Democrats

Imagine how much he must hate it when they double down, like, 800 times.


TRENDING:
*More Ocasio-Cortez: Low unemployment rate is because more people have two jobs, you know *
Two clips worth watching from his appearance today in Johannesburg, delivering the Nelson Mandela Annual Lecture. The first is aimed squarely at Trump, as was a later passage complaining about the rise of “strongman politics.” (Which isn’t unique to America, of course.) I don’t understand why he still insists on not criticizing POTUS by name when (a) everyone knows who he’s talking about and (b) Trump criticizes him by name practically every day on Twitter.



Obama would probably say that it’s about wanting to preserve the norms of presidential succession, in which the last chief executive declines to attack the new guy as a show of comity and a tribute to the peaceful transfer of power in democracies. But there’s no comity between the parties or between Trump and Obama as individuals. Trump explicitly questioned Obama’s legitimacy as president by harping on his birth certificate and rank-and-file Democrats have repaid the favor by questioning Trump’s legitimacy after Russia’s campaign meddling. How are the norms of presidential succession served when your “tribute” to them is crapping all over the new guy but simply withholding his name from your complaints? By November Obama will be out on the trail for Democrats claiming that “the guy whose name rhymes with ‘Monald Mump'” is a traitor and a threat to the republic. _Just say it already._ If you’re going to engage, engage.

He did keep it mostly light in that clip, at least.

The second clip is this one, for which righties are rightly praising him:



A good statement and not that surprising despite the Democrats’ leftward drift, particularly when you remember that he was addressing an audience of South Africans that had to confront the same problem of racial reconciliation in an unusually stark way. From time to time as president Obama would uncork some polite criticism of the left’s excesses: I remember him taking lefty campus fascists to task in September 2015 for trying to exclude conservative speakers from campus. He certainly has some far-left preferences, as he reminded us again today, but the left itself would eagerly tell you that he isn’t as fringey as they’d like, both economically and culturally. The last clip is a reminder that he and righty populists don’t disagree on everything. Right, NATO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

There it is,

*San Francisco Begins Registering Illegal Aliens To Vote *


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *More Ocasio-Cortez: Low unemployment rate is because more people have two jobs, you know*
> Ed Morrissey Jul 17, 2018 4:01 PM
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about voting for a socialist, but when I hear her on the news she seems fairly bright to me.  You got some video... or is this a hit piece from the nutter news.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know about voting for a socialist, but when I hear her on the news she seems fairly bright to me.  You got some video... or is this a hit piece from the nutter news.


We have a winner.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know about voting for a socialist, but when I hear her on the news she seems fairly bright to me.


Shocking!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking!


I've been in NYC for the last 9 months.   I saw her ads, and see her on the local news.  
While I don't live in her district, I would say she came across on issues as informed and talking about solutions.  Don't always agree with her solutions, but outside of the right wing news echo chamber, she comes across at intelligent and on point.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We have a winner.


I think a lot of people are looking change and protection from the uncertainties of the world.  I think Trump has been very successful in speaking to these people.  And as a moderate I can see how the mood is right for a socialist to attract a lot of the same voters should they give up on the Trump Show.  

The sheeple gonna be sheeple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think a lot of people are looking change and protection from the uncertainties of the world.  I think Trump has been very successful in speaking to these people.  And as a moderate I can see how the mood is right for a socialist to attract a lot of the same voters should they give up on the Trump Show.
> 
> The sheeple gonna be sheeple.


You still pushing this moderate thing?
You lost me on that one, socialists aren't moderate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've been in NYC for the last 9 months.   I saw her ads, and see her on the local news.
> While I don't live in her district, I would say she came across on issues as informed and talking about solutions.  Don't always agree with her solutions, but outside of the right wing news echo chamber, she comes across at intelligent and on point.


Name a single solution.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You still pushing this moderate thing?
> You lost me on that one, socialists aren't moderate.


You mean because of the genocide thing?  Or is it just Venezuela?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because of the genocide thing?  Or is it just Venezuela?


You choose. Those you people crack me up.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You still pushing this moderate thing?
> You lost me on that one, socialists aren't moderate.


Guess what I'm saying is from here in the middle, what makes that socialist attractive to voters is really the same as what attracts Trump supporters to him.  And that I keep seeing (I forget her name) from the Bronx being portrayed as a buffoon by right wing propaganda.  But she's certainly is not a buffoon by my reading of her, any more then I'd say Bernie Sanders is a buffoon.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Name a single solution.



Here's her campaign ad.  Pretty slick ad with a clear idea of what her vision for America is.  Doesn't leave me cowering in fear she's going to destroy the country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know about voting for a socialist, but when I hear her on the news she seems fairly bright to me.  You got some video... or is this a hit piece from the nutter news.







* 
*
*CORTEZ CALLS FOR OCCUPATION OF AIRPORTS, ICE OFFICES...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Guess what I'm saying is from here in the middle, what makes that socialist attractive to voters is really the same as what attracts Trump supporters to him.


For example?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here's her campaign ad.  Pretty slick ad with a clear idea of what her vision for America is.  Doesn't leave me cowering in fear she's going to destroy the country.


What do you mean by “pretty slick ad”?   I actually agree with you though.  Same slick political ad.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> For example?


Did you watch her campaign video?  Rather then me pick one, watch it and pick a topic for yourself.  I'll tell you if I agree or disagree with her and why.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *CORTEZ CALLS FOR OCCUPATION OF AIRPORTS, ICE OFFICES...*


And yet your okay with someone whose actually in the White House putting $2 Trillion on the nations credit card... so he can give a huge tax cut to rich people?  Me personally, I say the nutters and the socialists are crazy.  You remember me saying I was a moderate.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *CORTEZ CALLS FOR OCCUPATION OF AIRPORTS, ICE OFFICES...*


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Did you watch her campaign video?  Rather then me pick one, watch it and pick a topic for yourself.  I'll tell you if I agree or disagree with her and why.


I did watch it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And yet your okay with someone whose actually in the White House putting $2 Trillion on the nations credit card...


That’s just the interest on the debt.  Nearly half of 21 trillion was created by the last admin.


----------



## Booter (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s just the interest on the debt.  Nearly half of 21 trillion was created by the last admin.


Nearly half of the 21 trillion occurred under the last admin, but it was not all created by the last admin.  Are you lying or are you ignorant on this matter?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> Nearly half of the 21 trillion occurred under the last admin, but it was not all created by the last admin.  Are you lying or are you ignorant on this matter?


Oh?  You mean because of the interest on the debt that the last admin inherited?  Please go on.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> Nearly half of the 21 trillion occurred under the last admin, but it was not all created by the last admin.  Are you lying or are you ignorant on this matter?


There is strong evidence for "both".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

You're not alone George.

GEORGE BURNS
*Liberal mega-donor Soros dubs Obama his 'greatest disappointment'*


Obama slams populist 'right-wing billionaires,' touts push for 'universal income'


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're not alone George.
> 
> GEORGE BURNS
> *Liberal mega-donor Soros dubs Obama his 'greatest disappointment'*
> ...


From the actual NYT article, unfiltered by Fox News --

Prompted by an aide, he immediately qualified himself, saying that he hadn’t been disappointed by Obama’s presidency but felt let down on a professional level. While he had no desire for a formal role in the administration, he had hoped that Obama would seek his counsel, especially on financial and economic matters. Instead, he was frozen out.​
Typical FN contortion of facts, readily gobbled up by the usual suckers.

Please continue.


----------



## Booter (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh?  You mean because of the interest on the debt that the last admin inherited?  Please go on.


That is a small part of it.  But you should know there is a lot more to it.  Are you lying or are you ignorant about this matter?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> There is strong evidence for "both".


Providing none to make a strong case as usual.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> That is a small part of it.


2 trillion dollars in interest on debt is small?  That's like saying that $843K in debt per family is small or that $251k per family is small.  Please tell me how smart you are again.

http://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> But you should know there is a lot more to it.


Yes of course.  There's another 19 trillion to account for.  But you should know that 2 trillion is not a trivial amount as you appear to suggest.  Perhaps you and Tenacious should compare notes.

http://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> Are you lying or are you ignorant about this matter?


Neither.  I don't think you're lying.  But your ignorance is bordering on willful and thus a case could be made for lying although I'm not willing to make that assumption at all.  Ignorance is too easy a case to make at this time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Neither.  I don't think you're lying.  But your ignorance is bordering on willful and thus a case could be made for lying although I'm not willing to make that assumption at all.  Ignorance is too easy a case to make at this time.


If this was a fight, they would have stopped it long ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If this was a fight, they would have stopped it long ago.


Then I'm glad it's not a fight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

What is Universal Basic Income and why is Obama supporting it?
Is it because Socialism works wherever it's tried?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is Universal Basic Income and why is Obama supporting it?
> Is it because Socialism works wherever it's tried?


Its the next step toward Marxism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its the next step toward Marxism.


Obama is a capitalist, I know this because I have mandated health care and a free Obama phone.


----------



## Booter (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Neither.  I don't think you're lying.  But your ignorance is bordering on willful and thus a case could be made for lying although I'm not willing to make that assumption at all.  Ignorance is too easy a case to make at this time.


You said that the Obama Admin created nearly $10 trillion of the debt.  That is not true.  So you are either lying or you are ignorant.  Let's try it this way - how did the Obama Admin "create" nearly $10 trillion in debt?  Where did that money go to?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

*Here's how much debt the US government added under President Obama*

As part of the broader economic legacy of President Barack Obama, from jobs to the stock market, one of the most notable changes has been the increase in the national debt.

Based on quarterly data released by the US Treasury, the debt at the end of 2008 — just before Obama took office — stood at roughly $10,699,805,000,000.

As of the third quarter of 2016, the most recent data available, the debt as Obama is set to leave office stood at $19,573,445,000,000.

Based on the website USdebtclock.com, which extrapolates the US national debt in real time based on committed government spending, the debt will be roughly $19.97 trillion when President-elect Donald Trump takes office on Friday.

Thus, the national debt under Obama will have grown by about $9 trillion, or an increase of 86%.







entire article:
http://www.businessinsider.com/national-debt-deficit-added-under-president-barack-obama-2017-1


----------



## Booter (Jul 18, 2018)

*Don't Blame Obama For Doubling The Federal Deficit*

Republicans use a sound bite that the federal debt doubled under Obama. In looking at the numbers that is close to being numerically correct but falls short of being 100%. However when you take into account the Great Recession, making W. Bush’s temporary tax cuts permanent, increased Social Security and Medicare spending as more Baby Boomers retire and become 65 years old and the Afghanistan and Iraq wars he inherited the story is quite different.

President Obama’s debt actually grew at a slower annual rate than any of the Republican presidents even though there were events that negatively impacted the deficit that started before he became President. The Great Recession is probably the biggest of them as can be seen in the yearly deficit numbers. While all politicians use data to support their positions, the sound bite that the debt doubled under Obama is very misleading.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckjones/2018/01/15/obamas-federal-debt-grew-at-a-slower-rate-than-reagan-h-w-bush-or-w-bush/#50d8e1741917

Izzy, read the entire article and then you won't have to any longer look ignorant or like a liar - at least on this issue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> You said that the Obama Admin created nearly $10 trillion of the debt?


Please show me where I said that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Day four since Peter Strzok won the purple heart for lying in front of congress.
Day two since "Pearl Harbor" in Helsinky.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Day four since Peter Strzok won the purple heart for lying in front of congress.
> Day two since "Pearl Harbor" in Helsinky.


What lies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> What lies?


So, is this that dry humor you are talking about?
You must have had the same commie training as McCain.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this that dry humor you are talking about?


I notice that you didn't cite any lies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> What lies?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwixlIrl56ncAhXMlCwKHamcBpkQFghkMA4&url=http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/397115-ten-things-we-learned-from-peter-strzoks-congressional-testimony&usg=AOvVaw21Ba2SVBJt-xbRmpCNX4ns


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwixlIrl56ncAhXMlCwKHamcBpkQFghkMA4&url=http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/397115-ten-things-we-learned-from-peter-strzoks-congressional-testimony&usg=AOvVaw21Ba2SVBJt-xbRmpCNX4ns


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.





espola said:


> Coocoo.





espola said:


> Coocoo.





espola said:


> Coocoo.





espola said:


> Coocoo.





espola said:


> Coocoo.





espola said:


> Coocoo.





espola said:


> Coocoo.





espola said:


> Coocoo.


Which coocoo?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which coocoo?


What I like about his use of the word coocoo... is that it somehow stays funny every time.  Sorta like on of those America's Funniest Home Videos where they show someone fall down over and over, but it just stays funny.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I notice that you didn't cite any lies.


I've noticed that for as much as Ricky says he likes Trump, he actually spends almost no time saying what it is about Trump that he likes.  
In the end, he supports Trump and wants you to know nothing you can say will change it.  And there's not much more to Ricky then that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Don't Blame Obama For Doubling The Federal Deficit*
> 
> Republicans use a sound bite that the federal debt doubled under Obama. In looking at the numbers that is close to being numerically correct but falls short of being 100%. However when you take into account the Great Recession, making W. Bush’s temporary tax cuts permanent, increased Social Security and Medicare spending as more Baby Boomers retire and become 65 years old and the Afghanistan and Iraq wars he inherited the story is quite different.
> 
> ...


Did you read the article?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What I like about his use of the word coocoo... is that it somehow stays funny every time.  Sorta like on of those America's Funniest Home Videos where they show someone fall down over and over, but it just stays funny.


Yeah, its really funny...
Especially when he says it like this,..."coocoo".
Or this,.."coocoo", 
or sometimes like this, ..."coocoo".
I like it best when he just says "coocoo".
Super funny and informative at the same time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> What lies?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwixlIrl56ncAhXMlCwKHamcBpkQFghkMA4&url=http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/397115-ten-things-we-learned-from-peter-strzoks-congressional-testimony&usg=AOvVaw21Ba2SVBJt-xbRmpCNX4ns


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

So much for ‘SCANDAL-FREE’! Look what ELSE was allegedly going on while Barack Obama was in office
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/07/18/so-much-for-scandal-free-look-what-else-was-allegedly-going-on-while-barack-obama-was-in-office/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwi-8cb5gKrcAhUSKHwKHThoA_QQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw16JlUPUEntF09yE3VO8o3U&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=15&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwixlIrl56ncAhXMlCwKHamcBpkQFghkMA4&url=http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/397115-ten-things-we-learned-from-peter-strzoks-congressional-testimony&usg=AOvVaw21Ba2SVBJt-xbRmpCNX4ns


What?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, its really funny...
> Especially when he says it like this,..."coocoo".
> Or this,.."coocoo",
> or sometimes like this, ..."coocoo".
> ...


I think it's that you've so obviously gone coocoo, over his use of the world coocoo- is what makes this whole conversation so great.  Although I expect your not really looking at it from the right frame of reference, and I'd guess my first sentence is lost on you.  Sometimes, things are worded in a way that they are funny to some people and not to others... 

Anyway, I tried to quietly hint to you that if you're just going to flatly dodge peoples question, what you were missing was a slogan... like "yaba daba doo."  See E uses the slogan "coocoo" and everyone understands he's basically saying I'm not going to bother with that question.  You on the other hand... we'll here we are, 10 posts into you self doubting that maybe e really is funnier.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What I like about his use of the word coocoo... is that it somehow stays funny every time.  Sorta like on of those America's Funniest Home Videos where they show someone fall down over and over, but it just stays funny.


Funny? In a ha ha you made me laugh kind of funny.
Certainly not in a knee slapping muahahahahahahahaha kind of funny...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What?


Espola wanted to know "what lies" in regards to  Strzok's testimony in front of congress .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think it's that you've so obviously gone coocoo, over his use of the world coocoo- is what makes this whole conversation so great.  Although I expect your not really looking at it from the right frame of reference, and I'd guess my first sentence is lost on you.  Sometimes, things are worded in a way that they are funny to some people and not to others...
> 
> Anyway, I tried to quietly hint to you that if you're just going to flatly dodge peoples question, what you were missing was a slogan... like "yaba daba doo."  See E uses the slogan "coocoo" and everyone understands he's basically saying I'm not going to bother with that question.  You on the other hand... we'll here we are, 10 posts into you self doubting that maybe e really is funnier.


I love the loyalty.
People will be laughing at us for the rest of our lives.
Thank you.
I dont like being alone.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Funny? In a ha ha you made me laugh kind of funny.
> Certainly not in a knee slapping muahahahahahahahaha kind of funny...


More funny then a long Ricky story about why he's not going to take your question seriously.  Go see the Russia thread for examples...
And that I think you would have to admit... is pretty funny.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> More funny then a long Ricky story about why he's not going to take your question seriously.  Go see the Russia thread for examples...
> It's that funny.  And that I think you would have to admit... is pretty funny.


No it's not td, that's "coo coo"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> More funny then a long Ricky story about why he's not going to take your question seriously.  Go see the Russia thread for examples...
> It's that funny.  And that I think you would have to admit... is pretty funny.






Babe,...I got you, babe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've noticed that for as much as Ricky says he likes Trump, he actually spends almost no time saying what it is about Trump that he likes.
> In the end, he supports Trump and wants you to know nothing you can say will change it.  And there's not much more to Ricky then that.


Nothing more huh?
Is that something you also claim to be sure about ?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love the loyalty.
> People will be laughing at us for the rest of our lives.
> Thank you.
> I dont like being alone.


I always thought Evis's interpretation was a bit too gospel for me...  but somehow it seems appropriate too.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nothing more huh?
> Is that something you also claim to be sure about ?


Claim?  I saw it as more of a challenge...
Suppose I could have said, hey Ricky- sure would be nice if you actually had a take on any of the topics?  I mean I'm not really sure the forum needs a coocoo counter.  That would have been the nice way to say it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Claim?  I saw it as more of a challenge...
> Suppose I could have said, hey Ricky- sure would be nice if you actually had a take on any of the topics?  I mean I'm not really sure the forum needs a coocoo counter.  That would have been the nice way to say it.


Coocoo?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Well?...
Did I do it right?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coocoo?


Well I've lost Lion...
But I've still got you babe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Claim?  I saw it as more of a challenge...
> Suppose I could have said, hey Ricky- sure would be nice if you actually had a take on any of the topics?  I mean I'm not really sure the forum needs a coocoo counter.  That would have been the nice way to say it.


It sure has a coo coo giver. How's that for nice...?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I've lost Lion...
> But I've still got you babe.


I'm right here pumpkin...no worries'''
Lada dada dee...lada dada die...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Yes, we know you do..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which coocoo?


Espola is secretly "Sonny" ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

Bureaucracy at work: Has Canada lost track of 50,000 Syrian refugees?
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/07/18/bureaucracy-at-work-has-canada-lost-track-of-50000-syrian-refugees/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjAkL_T8KrcAhUHXa0KHXkoAFwQqUMIODAE&usg=AOvVaw01DNZfNqRl8nZFJO0jKlUq


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I always thought Evis's interpretation was a bit too gospel for me...  but somehow it seems appropriate too.


That's just God talking, he talks to people who need him.
Great song.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's just God talking, he talks to people who need him.
> Great song.


Elvis, decked out in his sequined out Vegas jumpsuit and cape... singing gospel songs.   
How could I not share the link.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Elvis, decked out in his sequined out Vegas jumpsuit and cape... singing gospel songs.
> How could I not share the link.


Elvis in Vegas was a pale shadow of Elvis in Hollywood, which was a pale shadow of Elvis in Memphis.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Elvis, decked out in his sequined out Vegas jumpsuit and cape... singing gospel songs.
> How could I not share the link.


This happens to be my favorite,
*Jerry Lewis Telethon - You'll Never Walk Alone - 1976 - 2010 - A ...*
▶ 5:14
www.dailymotion.com/video/x5wjwtf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is Universal Basic Income and why is Obama supporting it?
> Is it because Socialism works wherever it's tried?


It's what rich countries do when they forget how they got rich in the first place.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I notice that you didn't cite any lies.


Okay, that was funny!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's what rich countries do when they forget how they got rich in the first place.


America will never be destroyed from the outside. If we falter and lose our freedoms, it will be because we destroyed ourselves.

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

*




*
*Despite money and effort, homelessness in SF as bad as ever*

On the face of it, San Francisco’s homeless problem should have improved dramatically over the past year.

After all, last summer Mayor Ed Lee formed the Department of Homelessness and Supportive Housing to focus on the city’s most perplexing problem.

The city spent $275 million on homelessness and supportive housing in the fiscal year that ends Friday, up from $241 million the year before. Starting Saturday, that annual spending is projected to hit an eye-popping $305 million.

Public Works cleanup crews were busier than ever, picking up more than 679 tons of trash from homeless tent camps since June 1, 2016, and collecting more than 100,000 used syringes from the camps in that time span.

But, despite all the money and effort, reality on the streets hasn’t improved. In many ways, homelessness in San Francisco is as bad as ever.

Just-released numbers from January’s homeless count, conducted every two years as a requirement to receive federal funds, show a very slight decrease. The drop is attributed to fewer families and youths among the homeless, while the number of single adults living on the street — the most visible — has risen.

The waiting list for nighttime shelter beds also has risen, from not even 900 last year to about 1,100 now.

Residents’ complaints to the city’s 311 line about tent encampments, needles and human feces are way up. In 2016, people made 22,608 complaints to 311 about encampments — a fivefold increase from the previous year.

But the biggest indicator is merely walking around the city, where it’s obvious the misery continues.

“It’s worse — that’s my observation,” Supervisor Jeff Sheehy said.

entire story:
https://www.sfchronicle.com/aboutsfgate/article/Despite-money-and-work-homelessness-in-SF-as-bad-11242946.php


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

*FBI Wray: Chinese Espionage ‘Most Significant Threat We Face as a Country’*
254


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *FBI Wray: Chinese Espionage ‘Most Significant Threat We Face as a Country’*
> 254


And the president is on stage saying he's on Putin's team to the world press.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Elvis in Vegas was a pale shadow of Elvis in Hollywood, which was a pale shadow of Elvis in Memphis.


Yes... it's hard to figure out why people call him the King if you start by first looking at the work from his Vegas years.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... it's hard to figure out why people call him the King if you start by first looking at the work from his Vegas years.


I had a girlfriend once who went for a weekend Las Vegas Elvis trip with her BFF.  We almost broke up over it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And the president is on stage saying he's on Putin's team to the world press.


Funny, I didn't hear him say that, I did however hear him  tell Angela to stop buying fuel from Russia a couple of days before.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I had a girlfriend once who went for a weekend Las Vegas Elvis trip with her BFF.  We almost broke up over it.


She didn't have much luck, huh?
First she was your GF and then she stayed your GF, stay away from her.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I had a girlfriend once who went for a weekend Las Vegas Elvis trip with her BFF.  We almost broke up over it.


What was his name?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, I didn't hear him say that, I did however hear him  tell Angela to stop buying fuel from Russia a couple of days before.


Well here's Rachel Maddow's review.  There's video.
And I know you're going to say but Rachel Maddow blah blah blah.  I'm just posting it as a conversation starter.  Read it through and if there are any of her points you disagree then let's talk about it.  



> *In disastrous press conference, Trump defended Putin, blasted Americans*
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/disastrous-press-conference-trump-defended-putin-blasted-americans/amp
> 
> The meeting still would've been controversial -- there was no reason for Trump to reward Putin like this, especially in exchange for nothing -- but the gathering in Helsinki didn't have to be an abject disaster for the White House.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I had a girlfriend once who went for a weekend Las Vegas Elvis trip with her BFF.  We almost broke up over it.


I was just talking to a guy at a bar who told me a story about getting backstage pass for him and his girlfriend to a Joan Jett show, and Joan Jett ended up stealing her away.  Like he ended up going home and the girlfriend stayed behind.  lol  All he said was they were together for a long time he heard...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*This was my original thought on this matter,*
*I thought the bitch was white also.*

*Roseanne Barr on Valerie Jarrett tweet: ‘I thought the b—h was white’*
By Jessica Sager


July 20, 2018 | 7:38am


Modal Trigger





Roseanne Barr and Valerie Jarrett YouTube; Getty Images
*More On:*
*roseanne barr*
*Roseanne Barr announces self-interview plans*

*Roseanne Barr: I've had job offers since 'Roseanne' got canceled*

*Michael Moore teases Trump-themed 'Fahrenheit 11/9'*

*Jerry Seinfeld: Roseanne Barr shouldn't have been fired*
Roseanne Barr spoke out relatively unapologetically about the vile Valerie Jarrett tweet that got her “Roseanne” reboot canceled: “I thought the b—h was white!”

In a video posted to Barr’s YouTube page, a slightly disheveled Barr, 65, smokes a cigarette while talking to a producer about a previous video that was thoroughly edited.

After a loud groan, an agitated Barr lashes out at her interviewer when asked about her now-notorious tweet in which she claimed the former Barack Obama adviser was a creation of the Muslim Brotherhood and “Planet of the Apes.”

“I’m trying to talk about Iran! I’m trying to talk about Valerie Jarrett about the Iran deal,” Barr roars in the clip. “That’s what my tweet was about. I thought the bitch was white, goddammit. I thought the bitch was white. F–k!”

The tweet got the “Roseanne” reboot canceled on May 29, after which Barr was initially extremely contrite and blamed Ambien for her scathing commentary.

Barr previously claimed that her tweet was a commentary on anti-Semitism, writing, “Rod Serling wrote ‘Planet of The Apes.’ It was about anti-semitism. That is what my tweet referred to – the anti semitism of the Iran deal. Low IQ ppl can think whatever they want.” She also said her tweet was “insensitive” but “not racist.”

In late June, Barr told Rabbi Shmuley Boteach that she made herself into a “hate magnet” with her unhinged tweets, which also included calling George Soros a Nazi.

She’s since apologized to Soros.

“I said to God, ‘I am willing to accept whatever consequences this brings because I know I’ve done wrong. I’m going to accept what the consequences are,’ and I do, and I have.’ But they don’t ever stop. They don’t accept my apology, or explanation. And I’ve made myself a hate magnet. And as a Jew, it’s just horrible. It’s horrible,” she said on the podcast.

She added that her tweets “didn’t mean what they think I meant … But I have to face that it hurt people. When you hurt people even unwillingly there’s no excuse. I don’t want to run off and blather on with excuses. But I apologize to anyone who thought, or felt offended and who thought that I meant something that I, in fact, did not mean. It was my own ignorance, and there’s no excuse for that ignorance.”

“I’ve lost everything,” Barr lamented at the time. “And I regretted it before I lost everything.”

After the outrage, ABC greenlit a 10-episode Conner family sitcom without Barr in it. The show is set to air this fall.

*Warning: Explicit language*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

The NFL has no idea what to do, Godell has got to go.
*NFL freezes policy barring players from protesting during anthem...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Send all the mother fuckers back.
*Busy Month for Illegals Committing Heinous Crimes...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Fitting




* 
*
*Maxine Waters supporters burn American flag during protest...*

_*Chant 'black power'... *_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

US News
*DAYUM! Kris Paronto goes nuclear on Hillary’s lecture to Trump about defending US diplomats*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

*The oh so tolerant left,*


*Whoopi Goldberg SPIT On Jeanine Pirro, Screamed 'Get The F**k Out Of This Building,' Pirro Claims *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Report: Mossad Thwarted Iranian Plot to Bomb Rally in France


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

Get the fuck out and take the little invaders with you,
*DHS Sec. Nielsen Tells Migrants They Cannot Leave Their Children in U.S.*
494


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Im working on some new concepts in plumbing trends.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The oh so tolerant left,*
> 
> 
> *Whoopi Goldberg SPIT On Jeanine Pirro, Screamed 'Get The F**k Out Of This Building,' Pirro Claims *
> By Ryan Saavedra


Classy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2018)

I give Ebony 2 weeks,
*Fox News’ Eboni Williams on National Anthem Protest: ‘When Else Is a Better Time to Protest?’*
9EmailGoogle+Twitter

20 Jul 201844
Friday while debating the NFL’s currently suspended new National Anthem policy that requires players to either stand on the field or remain in the locker room, Fox News anchor and Fox Sports 1 “Undisputed” moderator Eboni Williams questioned those who oppose the timing of the anthem protests, asking when a better time would be than when everyone’s eyes are on them.


“What you cannot do in this country, to my knowledge, is tell free, grown folks what they will or will not do, particularly when, like [Jurrell] Casey, they are willing to pay the cost of disrupting that process,” Williams stated. “And to the people that say, ‘Well, you can protest, but don’t do it during the anthem, don’t do it during the game.’ Well, when else is a better time to protest and bring awareness and change about your issue of concern than when you’ve got the eyeballs of millions of people across this country, and across this world when your helmets are off?”

She continued, “Those helmets are off, the cameras are panning, you’ve got the attention of the country and the world. That is, of course, when you are going to take that opportunity. Why? Because you have earned it. You have earned that platform, and you should use it to the best interest of your community.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

https://twitter.com/i/status/1020042690811998208


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... it's hard to figure out why people call him the King if you start by first looking at the work from his Vegas years.


Start at the beginning of his career...should be easier to figure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was just talking to a guy at a bar who told me a story about getting backstage pass for him and his girlfriend to a Joan Jett show, and Joan Jett ended up stealing her away.  Like he ended up going home and the girlfriend stayed behind.  lol  All he said was they were together for a long time he heard...


Do you still like Joan Jett?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you still like Joan Jett?


Bitches are still alive?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bitches are still alive?


I just wondered if he still liked her after she stole his girlfriend away.
That must suck.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

https://t.co/Z2Oqsel2qO


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2018)

"Do you like the poor?  Or do you hate the rich?"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

https://t.co/PRK1PEy4l7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just wondered if he still liked her after she stole his girlfriend away.
> That must suck.


That's what I mean, dead women tell no tales.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/Z2Oqsel2qO


Yeah, great another attention seeker who has fallen out of the limelight, an anarchist to boot. You'll grasp at anything that helps you rationalize your ideological downfall.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, great another attention seeker who has fallen out of the limelight, an anarchist to boot. You'll grasp at anything that helps you rationalize your ideological downfall.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!!


Do you realize what a ditz you come off as with your catch phrases and regurgitated nonsense?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just wondered if he still liked her after she stole his girlfriend away.
> That must suck.


Ha... wasn't my girlfriend.  I'd have way too much ego to tell that story on here if it was about me yo.  

Although, at a celebrity side note I saw that high fashion lady/icon Anna Winters (I think is her name, but I'm too lazy to look up) and her entourage in mid-town last Friday.  Although "entourage" might be the wrong word.  Fiddy has an entourage... this was more like a 100 yard parade of beautiful women made up, in their Sunday best and in their high heels clamoring after Anna.   Literally her party was four wide (ie taking up the entire sidewalk) with a 6 foot tall skinny blonde who looked like a 25 year old Daryl Hannah just ran me over.  Haha she was not giving up her place at the front.  Just before she pushes me I look over at Anna and her jaw kinda like half drop like OMG I can't believe she just did that... but then the crowd of them marched on past at warped speed and all that was left was the clattering of high heels and the smell of french perfume in the air.  

lol NYC is like cray.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you realize what a ditz you come off as with your catch phrases and regurgitated nonsense?


Hanapaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hanapaa!


Ditz as well.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you realize what a ditz you come off as with your catch phrases and regurgitated nonsense?


Obviously you're oblivious to the jack off you are...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2018)

Former ICE Chief: We've Arrested More Than 2,000 Sexual Predators - Timothy Meads
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/07/21/ice-n2502486?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjxpNWHtrHcAhVSZawKHcfGBGgQqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw2G8Hh8FGCHIusevZCEFnRV


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Obviously you're oblivious to the jack off you are...


Yep, that's a tear in your eye, poor thing all butt-hurt and disappointed . . . you'll get through, buck up little buckaroo and be a big boy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ha... wasn't my girlfriend.  I'd have way too much ego to tell that story on here if it was about me yo.
> 
> Although, at a celebrity side note I saw that high fashion lady/icon Anna Winters (I think is her name, but I'm too lazy to look up) and her entourage in mid-town last Friday.  Although "entourage" might be the wrong word.  Fiddy has an entourage... this was more like a 100 yard parade of beautiful women made up, in their Sunday best and in their high heels clamoring after Anna.   Literally her party was four wide (ie taking up the entire sidewalk) with a 6 foot tall skinny blonde who looked like a 25 year old Daryl Hannah just ran me over.  Haha she was not giving up her place at the front.  Just before she pushes me I look over at Anna and her jaw kinda like half drop like OMG I can't believe she just did that... but then the crowd of them marched on past at warped speed and all that was left was the clattering of high heels and the smell of french perfume in the air.
> 
> lol NYC is like cray.


So,... you dont like her anymore, and you're gay now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you realize what a ditz you come off as.....?


You mean because I highlight your bloviating


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So,... you dont like her anymore, and you're gay now?


Now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now?


The trauma may have crossed the wires somehow.
I'm just trying to follow the story and put it together the best I can.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, that's a tear in your eye, poor thing all butt-hurt and disappointed . . . you'll get through, buck up little buckaroo and be a big boy.


Say what? Just another example of you jackin' off and projecting your whinny ass on to others....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

Why is the left so violent?


Police Arrest Antifa Member with Cache of Bomb-Making Materials, Guns, Manifesto
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/21/police-arrest-antifa-member-with-cache-of-bomb-making-materials-guns-manifesto/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwig7cLtzLLcAhUIKHwKHcYyBhcQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw0RK_Sh7QqoCCk7MdVB8FWE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

Why are liberals so racist?

Elitist Harvard Exec Gets a Taste of SJW Justice After Racist Encounter Goes Viral
https://www.redstate.com/jenvanlaar/2018/07/20/elitist-harvard-exec-gets-taste-sjw-justice-racist-encounter-goes-viral/


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So,... you dont like her anymore, and you're gay now?


I can't believe you just said that.  Now I'm going to have Sheriff Joe blowing up my message box and leaving me voicemails where he whispers I can't quit you in his creepiest voice.  

Anyway you laugh about Anna Wintour and her posse of super models and women dressed business casual.  But out on the mean streets... they ain't no joke.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because I highlight your bloviating


You mean when you react to being poked in the eye?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So,... you dont like her anymore, and you're gay now?


Oooh giggle-giggle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now?


Teehee-teehee.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Say what? Just another example of you jackin' off and projecting your whinny ass on to others....


So hurt . . . so hurt . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I can't believe you just said that.  Now I'm going to have Sheriff Joe blowing up my message box and leaving me voicemails where he whispers I can't quit you in his creepiest voice.
> 
> Anyway you laugh about Anna Wintour and her posse of super models and women dressed business casual.  But out on the mean streets... they ain't no joke.


Those heels can cut deep!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oooh giggle-giggle.


#Youtoo?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I can't believe you just said that.  Now I'm going to have Sheriff Joe blowing up my message box and leaving me voicemails where he whispers I can't quit you in his creepiest voice.
> 
> Anyway you laugh about Anna Wintour and her posse of super models and women dressed business casual.  But out on the mean streets... they ain't no joke.


Like,...NYC is sooo CRAY!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like,...NYC is sooo CRAY!


Damn everybody's a critic.  I was just trying to share a celebrity story and this is what I get.  
Anyway Ricky... doesn't change a thing.  I got you babe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Damn everybody's a critic.  I was just trying to share a celebrity story and this is what I get.
> Anyway Ricky... doesn't change a thing.  I got you babe.


I dont care if you're gay.
You people make great neighbors.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont care if you're gay.
> You people make great neighbors.


Dang mister grumpy pants.  I think the last time someone called me gay was in grade school.  But then again you nutters talk about progress as being found on am radio and building walls across open expanses of desert as a good use of taxpayers money.  So I guess it's not so cray to think that the smack talk would DE-evolve a few decades as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Dang mister grumpy pants.  I think the last time someone called me gay was in grade school.  But then again you nutters talk about progress as being found on am radio and building walls across open expanses of desert as a good use of taxpayers money.  So I guess it's not so cray to think that the smack talk would DE-evolve a few decades as well.


I didnt mean it as a put down.
You people make the best neighbors.
Nice, well manicured lawns and beautifully maintained flower beds, not to mention a knack for getting all the colors right.
I'll keep it "on the low down" from now on. (babe).


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt mean it as a put down.
> You people make the best neighbors.
> Nice, well manicured lawns and beautifully maintained flower beds, not to mention a knack for getting all the colors right.
> I'll keep it "on the low down" from now on. (babe).


So I'm confused.  A day ago you were posting links of Sonny and Cher singing songs and talking about your hair.  Today, well you seem to have lost your pep.  Anything you want to talk about or do you just need a day or two to be huffy and puffy?  
Either way... I got you.  Babe.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt mean it as a put down.


Oh, look - an apology.  That's rare from the plumber.



> You people ...


Never mind.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So I'm confused.  A day ago you were posting links of Sonny and Cher singing songs and talking about your hair.  Today, well you seem to have lost your pep.  Anything you want to talk about or do you just need a day or two to be huffy and puffy?
> Either way... I got you.  Babe.


This happens a lot with me.
I have great hair, a kind disposition, creative, artistic, and witty.
You're in love with me, aren't you.

You understand that Im a happily married man.
Friends forever?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This happens a lot with me.
> I have great hair, a kind disposition, creative, artistic, and witty.
> You're in love with me, aren't you.
> 
> ...


You may be mistaking your customers angling for a better price with reality . . . don't believe the hype.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This happens a lot with me.
> I have great hair, a kind disposition, creative, artistic, and witty.
> You're in love with me, aren't you.
> 
> ...


Umm... dude has anyone ever told you before that you remind them of a 21st century Fred Flintstone?   Yaba Daba Doo!


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)

*I don't know who's worse.....*

*His Mistress..*

*




*

*or *

*




*


*His Wife.....*

*Yuk.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... dude has anyone ever told you before that you remind them of a 21st century Fred Flintstone?   Yaba Daba Doo!


*Ohhhh.....Jealousy/Envy rears it's head with you too.....*

*You must be bald.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... dude has anyone ever told you before that you remind them of a 21st century Fred Flintstone?   Yaba Daba Doo!


No.
Never got that from anyone.
Ive had George Peppard, and The russian guy from Rocky 4 when I was younger.
My wife thought I looked like Ricky Schroeder when she met me.
I even had a guy say I looked like Tim Robbins, which was weird, but ok.
Never got Fred Flinstone till today, but Yabba Dabba doo,,,... I coulda been Barney Rubble.

I know its weird, but if you're in love with me, just let it go.
Im married (to a woman) and it cant happen.
I dont have any hard feelings.
Im a sympathetic soul, and I know you'll find a good man someday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> Never got that from anyone.
> Ive had George Peppard, and The russian guy from Rocky 4 when I was younger.
> My wife thought I looked like Ricky Schroeder when she met me.
> ...


Or?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

*PICTURED: Hillary and Bill's intimate dinner with Harvey Weinstein weeks after her election loss - showing just how close the Clintons were to the 'serial rapist' movie mogul*
By Karen Ruiz For Dailymail.com19:14 EDT 22 Jul 2018, updated 20:41 EDT 22 Jul 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

This reminds me of some of the bitches in here.

The Fallacy of Elitism
JULY 23, 2018
Who and what are the so-called elite? The mainstream media pundits certainly consider themselves to be an elite. So do “establishment” politicians on ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/the_fallacy_of_elitism.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Interesting bit by Juan Williams.  His take seems to be the dems need to give up identity politics to regain control of government.  Not sure I totally agree with him. 
What says the peanut gallery to that.  Ricky, Lion, bubs- if dems got rid of all hint of kill the white man rhetoric- you think a dem could get your vote?  




> *Juan Williams: Dems can beat Trump with the white working class*
> http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/398191-juan-williams-dems-can-beat-trump-with-the-white-working-class
> 
> Well, I dream, I dream about Biden,” President Trump told CBS News last week when asked if he’d like to face the former vice president in the 2020 presidential election.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This reminds me of some of the bitches in here.
> 
> The Fallacy of Elitism
> JULY 23, 2018
> ...


Oh brother... compared to Scott Pruitt, Paul Manaford, Michael Cohen and the revolving faces of corruption that come and go within the Trump administration mark me down as voting for the elites and a return of accountability.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Interesting bit by Juan Williams.  His take seems to be the dems need to give up identity politics to regain control of government.  Not sure I totally agree with him.
> What says the peanut gallery to that.  Ricky, Lion, bubs- if dems got rid of all hint of kill the white man rhetoric- you think a dem could get your vote?


A reach, at best. lol.


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2018)

White man harasses black man in a bar; white friend of black man stands up for him; first white man shoots second white man to death in bar parking lot.

"Several police departments joined in a swift manhunt, tracking Saylor to his parents' Lower Windsor Township home, where he lived in the basement"

https://www.ydr.com/story/news/crime/2018/07/22/red-rose-shooting-bar-parking-lot-footage-shed-light-homicide-started-alleged-racial-incident/816162002/

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> White man harasses black man in a bar; white friend of black man stands up for him; first white man shoots second white man to death in bar parking lot.
> 
> "Several police departments joined in a swift manhunt, tracking Saylor to his parents' Lower Windsor Township home, where he lived in the basement"
> 
> ...


Ugh... what a terrible story.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ugh... what a terrible story.


From multiple angles.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2018)

https://t.co/WAcBUeqwNh


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Or?
> View attachment 2975


I wouldn't wish that " Thing " on anyone, not even Huma....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

_






AWR HAWKINS 23 Jul 2018 
*Police identified the suspect in the July 22 Toronto, Canada, attack as 29-year-old Faisal Hussain.*

Two people were killed and 13 people were wounded when Hussain opened fire. The fatalities were a 10-year-old girl and an 18-year-old woman.

The San Francisco Chronicle reports that Hussain’s family reacted to the shooting with shock and issued a statement in which they “expressed condolences” to the families of the deceased and wounded.

The family described Hussain as mentally ill and said their “hearts are in pieces for the victims.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

‘I Did Write It’: Waiter Admits Faking Viral Racist Note On Receipt
58 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/23/texas-waiter-khalil-cavil-racist-receipt-hoax/&ved=0ahUKEwji5vCN4rbcAhUm24MKHQ56DiMQqUMINzAD&usg=AOvVaw39V3Z0ZOhFbnpai_R8DGBX


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Interesting bit by Juan Williams.  His take seems to be the dems need to give up identity politics to regain control of government.  Not sure I totally agree with him.
> What says the peanut gallery to that.  Ricky, Lion, bubs- if dems got rid of all hint of kill the white man rhetoric- you think a dem could get your vote?


Really Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Hillary Couldn't Remember Benghazi Ambassador's Name
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
It was Hillary's responsibility to guarantee the security of U.S. diplomatic personnel abroad, a responsibility that cannot be delegated. She failed m...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/hillary_couldnt_remember_benghazi_ambassadors_name.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

PM Trudeau on the defensive about immigration
JULY 24, 2018
Reality always has a way of checkmating liberalism.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/pm_trudeau_on_the_defensive_about_immigration.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Illegal Immigration and Poor Americans
ELISE COOPER
All Americans should strive to protect our fellow citizens and their interests first.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/illegal_immigration_and_poor_americans.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Really Fake News.


Fake news?  He's a Fox News contributor offering an opinion on strategy. 
Do you understand this isn't news this is commentary?  Are you able to tell between the two?  I can teach you...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary Couldn't Remember Benghazi Ambassador's Name
> DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
> It was Hillary's responsibility to guarantee the security of U.S. diplomatic personnel abroad, a responsibility that cannot be delegated. She failed m...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/hillary_couldnt_remember_benghazi_ambassadors_name.html


Don't you kinda wish that two years in there was more to brag about with regard to Trump?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No.
> Never got that from anyone.
> Ive had George Peppard, and The russian guy from Rocky 4 when I was younger.
> My wife thought I looked like Ricky Schroeder when she met me.
> ...


I don't know... while I applaud the attempt to gaslight me as gay as passably funny.  That you take it further and make it about loving you... makes the whole thing feel somewhat creepy however.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know... while I applaud the attempt to gaslight me as gay as passably funny.  That you take further an make it about loving you... makes it feel somewhat creepy however.


Just let go.
I promise the hurt will eventually fade away into bitterness.
Look at espola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Fake news?  He's a Fox News contributor offering an opinion on strategy.
> Do you understand this isn't news this is commentary?  Are you able to tell between the two?  I can teach you...


He thinks people like Hannity, Levin and Jones are reporting the "news".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Fake news?  He's a Fox News contributor offering an opinion on strategy.
> Do you understand this isn't news this is commentary?  Are you able to tell between the two?  I can teach you...


He is giving fake stats, because he is a lying mother fucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He thinks people like Hannity, Levin and Jones are reporting the "news".


Just Levin, you can have the others.
You are a lying mother fucker too.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is giving fake stats, because he is a lying mother fucker.


But let me guess... you can't point to a single fake stat in his entire piece?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just Levin, you can have the others.
> You are a lying mother fucker too.


Oh poor thing, are you hurt again? Maybe go back to your happy place where everyone agrees with you and believes the BS . . . you'll be ok, just take deep breathes and relax (if you can).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

22% of US population does not speak English at home...
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/washington-secrets/22-of-us-population-does-not-speak-english-at-home


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> But let me guess... you can't point to a single fake stat in his entire piece?


I think the piece is 100% correct.
You people should run Joe Biden in 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> But let me guess... you can't point to a single fake stat in his entire piece?


Biden will take the white vote from Trump.
That's one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Don't you kinda wish that two years in there was more to brag about with regard to Trump?


Taxes, Paris Accord, a supreme and another one on the way, record amount of judicial appointments, record unemployment numbers, record stock market and taking the target off the USA's back that Obama put there.
I am sure there is more.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Joe....Thanks for posting that...!!!!*
*I knew in my gut that the sicko was a sick puppy of the *
*sickness denied by the sick MSM/Democrats....*


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 22% of US population does not speak English at home...
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/washington-secrets/22-of-us-population-does-not-speak-english-at-home


Is something wrong with that?


Sheriff Joe said:


> 22% of US population does not speak English at home...
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/washington-secrets/22-of-us-population-does-not-speak-english-at-home


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biden will take the white vote from Trump.
> That's one.


That's all Trump has.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2018)

"Trump will never get elected" _Those in the know_
"Trump will never get reelected" _Those in the know_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Is something wrong with that?
> 
> And?


And speak English or jump the fence, swim back across the river or cross the desert and go home.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's all Trump has.


Maybe that's all he needs?
Have you seen the black and Hispanic employment numbers?


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And speak English or jump the fence, swim back across the river or cross the desert and go home.


You're a dinosaur.


Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe that's all he needs?
> Have you seen the black and Hispanic employment numbers?


Hispanic employment numbers only apply to those that speak English at home because the rest need to "jump the fence, swim back across the river or cross the desert and go home" right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> You're a dinosaur.
> 
> Hispanic employment numbers only apply to those that speak English at home because the rest need to "jump the fence, swim back across the river or cross the desert and go home" right.


 . . . but lil 'joe ain't no racist, he just don't like the 'looks' of some people . . . I wonder if he has the same opinion of Northern European immigrants that don't speak English?


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> You're a dinosaur.
> 
> Hispanic employment numbers only apply to those that speak English at home because the rest need to "jump the fence, swim back across the river or cross the desert and go home" right.



You need to take care of that Hatchet wound....it's really affecting your oxygenation transfer....


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> You need to take care of that Hatchet wound....it's really affecting your oxygenation transfer....


What?


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but lil 'joe ain't no racist, he just don't like the 'looks' of some people . . . I wonder if he has the same opinion of Northern European immigrants that don't speak English?


I'm sure he does but they would need to "fly home" but that wasn't one of the options he provided.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> What?


I'll bet that's what you said when you discovered it......


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> I'll bet that's what you said when you discovered it......


You're a funny little weirdo...…..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> You're a dinosaur.
> 
> Hispanic employment numbers only apply to those that speak English at home because the rest need to "jump the fence, swim back across the river or cross the desert and go home" right.


My pearls of wisdom look like they are working.
If people come here, legal or not, I assume they are leaving shit hole countries to become Americans and be like Americans and speak the language, if not get the fuck out, asap.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but lil 'joe ain't no racist, he just don't like the 'looks' of some people . . . I wonder if he has the same opinion of Northern European immigrants that don't speak English?


Absofuckinglutely


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My pearls of wisdom look like they are working.
> If people come here, legal or not, I assume they are leaving shit hole countries to become Americans and be like Americans and speak the language, if not get the fuck out, asap.


So.....they aren't allowed to speak any other language than English "in their own home"? Your article stated that they don't speak English at "home". 

I like it dinosaur....this would be great for job creation. We can use some of the farmers bail out money to hire "Americans" to sit in homes of your choosing and ensure that folks only speak English. You really are brilliant. But....how do we handle folks that don't come from "shit hole" countries? I realize you haven't traveled past Bakersfield but some foreign countries aren't shit holes. Let me think about it.....


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> You're a funny little weirdo...…..



*Rodent is 5'5"....I hear he can rest his chin on your forehead..*
*Take care of that hatchet wound.*


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rodent is 5'5"....I hear he can rest his chin on your forehead..*
> *Take care of that hatchet wound.*


Sounds like you enjoy dudes with vagina's nonononononononooo………Despite what Joe says about that topic I accept you for who you are. Stay strong and keep using a ton of "...……." in your post's. It does make them better somehow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe that's all he needs?
> Have you seen the black and Hispanic employment numbers?


Result of Obama's policies. Trump inherited the most robust economy in modern times.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> You're a funny little weirdo...…..


He's creepy to the nth degree.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's creepy to the nth degree.


*Only to a Liar.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> So.....they aren't allowed to speak any other language than English "in their own home"? Your article stated that they don't speak English at "home".
> 
> I like it dinosaur....this would be great for job creation. We can use some of the farmers bail out money to hire "Americans" to sit in homes of your choosing and ensure that folks only speak English. You really are brilliant. But....how do we handle folks that don't come from "shit hole" countries? I realize you haven't traveled past Bakersfield but some foreign countries aren't shit holes. Let me think about it.....


Maybe Trump could make some of his stuff in America and hire Americans at his resorts? Probably asking too much, eh.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Result of Obama's policies. Trump inherited the most robust economy in modern times.


*One post and you support my previous.*

*Liar.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Sounds like you enjoy dudes with vagina's nonononononononooo………Despite what Joe says about that topic I accept you for who you are. Stay strong and keep using a ton of "...……." in your post's. It does make them better somehow.



*Now Now Hatchet Job......I didn't go and call you a shape shifter, just a Hatchet wound.*
*It's sensitive down there isn't it. *


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My pearls of wisdom look like they are working.
> If people come here, legal or not, I assume they are leaving shit hole countries to become Americans and be like Americans and speak the language, if not get the fuck out, asap.


How well do you speak Spanish?  Or Diegueno?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Result of Obama's policies. Trump inherited the most robust economy in modern times.


Even Obama knows better and he is by far the dumbest president ever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

espola said:


> How well do you speak Spanish?  Or Diegueno?


Chingon


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> So.....they aren't allowed to speak any other language than English "in their own home"? Your article stated that they don't speak English at "home".
> 
> I like it dinosaur....this would be great for job creation. We can use some of the farmers bail out money to hire "Americans" to sit in homes of your choosing and ensure that folks only speak English. You really are brilliant. But....how do we handle folks that don't come from "shit hole" countries? I realize you haven't traveled past Bakersfield but some foreign countries aren't shit holes. Let me think about it.....


Come to America and leave your flags and language at home.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

*100 %*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Sounds like you enjoy dudes with vagina's nonononononononooo………Despite what Joe says about that topic I accept you for who you are. Stay strong and keep using a ton of "...……." in your post's. It does make them better somehow.


I've found if you put nono on ignore it makes the threads much more enjoyable.
Try as you my might, won't be able to have a grown up conversation with him...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've found if you put nono on ignore it makes the threads much more enjoyable.
> Try as you my might, won't be able to have a grown up conversation with him...


Man up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've found if you put nono on ignore it makes the threads much more enjoyable.
> Try as you my might, won't be able to have a grown up conversation with him...


Have you ever thought that it might be you?
Ask your husband and get back to us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> I'm sure he does but they would need to "fly home" but that wasn't one of the options he provided.


Tell that to the Cubans and Canadians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Only to a Liar.*


Well, you know if husker says it, it must be true.
HA.


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Only to a Liar.*


Nope...….you're pretty c


Sheriff Joe said:


> Come to America and leave your flags and language at home.


Suggestion....buy an Island and name it "white". You could be Pres and nononononono would be your first lady. Sounds good right


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that to the Cubans and Canadians.


A scene from Little Havana neighborhood in Miami --


----------



## Torros (Jul 24, 2018)

I see some of you decided to create new screen names. Why? Tired of getting beat down so you need to make up posters to help you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, you know if husker says it, it must be true.
> HA.


I still await the first time you show where I lied, just once and you can't do it, hilarious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I still await the first time you show where I lied, just once and you can't do it, hilarious.


Things espola might say?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Things espola might say?


I'm patient, it's been a couple years now that lil 'joe came in here and still nothing but blathering.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm patient, it's been a couple years now that lil 'joe came in here and still nothing but blathering.


You two complete eachother.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Man up.


Ignoring inane stupidity, useless and virulent blathering is what a man does . . . in this case it's nono. I have a list of other useless posters, nono's a frequent visitor to that list, as are you, dizzy and occasionally lying guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I still await the first time you show where I lied, just once and you can't do it, hilarious.


You lie even more than espola.
Did Hillary break the law in her handling classified info?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ignoring inane stupidity, useless and virulent blathering is what a man does . . . in this case it's nono. I have a list of other useless posters, nono's a frequent visitor to that list, as are you, dizzy and occasionally lying guy.


Does it bother you when your husband ignores you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Black Crime Gets Crazier
COLIN FLAHERTY
Everyone knows there is no difference between black crime rates and white crime rates... right? 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/black_crime_gets_crazier.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Deliver Us to Evil
DAVID PRENTICE
So many have written about the left's meltdowns over the past years – meltdowns that include our mainstream media, or what I call the Democrat-media c...

So many have written about the left's meltdowns over the past years – meltdowns that include our mainstream media, or what I call the Democrat-media complex. The left has been (correctly) called unhinged, serial liars, power-mad, angry, out of control, spite-filled, envious, spoiled, while constantly engaging in toddler-like tantrums. The left has been exposed (correctly) as brimming with hatred for opponents, being filled with inane, oft-times insane beliefs. These are the libertine #MeTooers who all knew that their heroes were sexual predators, are fully gender confused, and are unsurpassed hypocrites. 

The left apparently now supports socialism, despises free enterprise, can't abide religious expression (hate god), can't handle other opinions or debate, believes so many things that simply aren't so, is trying to squelch the First Amendment as much as it can in institutions it rules, has embraced the invasion of America by illegal aliens and the replacement of the American voting population by said illegals, and supports the demonization of white males.

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/deliver_us_to_evil.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/kirsten_gillibrand_tacks_hard_left_for_2020_to_compensate_for_excessive_whiteness.html
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/kirsten_gillibrand_tacks_hard_left_for_2020_to_compensate_for_excessive_whiteness.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 25, 2018)

American Thinker = Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Finally.

Dept. of Justice finally instructs US Attorneys to use term ‘illegal alien’ instead of ‘undocumented’
JULY 25, 2018
Calling things by their proper names is fundamental to being able to correctly deal with them. Euphemisms allow unpleasant realities to be avoided. Th...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/dept_of_justice_finally_instructs_us_attorneys_to_use_term_illegal_alien_instead_of_undocumented.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> American Thinker = Fake News


You wish.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Tancredo: Big 3 Airlines Talk 'America First' While They Undermine Trump's Immigration and Trade Agenda
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/25/tancredo-big-3-airlines-talk-america-first-while-they-undermine-trumps-immigration-and-trade-agenda/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjpv5_0qbrcAhVDI6wKHXd_C1cQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw1iV82Th9Zto4eihZRw9p5Y


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wish.


Sucker, just naming it something uber patriotic (and the pointedly divisive nature of their material, think who division of America helps most) makes one wonder . . .

 "When fascism comes to America it will do so wrapped in the flag".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker, just naming it something uber patriotic (and the pointedly divisive nature of their material, think who division of America helps most) makes one wonder . . .
> 
> "When fascism comes to America it will do so wrapped in the flag".


Sound like a community organizer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You just can't seem to grasp that many others have been cordial and diplomatic in the past, but that no one has ever gone on foreign soil and taken the side of a murderous, authoritarian dictator over American agents. Keep making excuses for you ordained one, and the rest of the world will continue to discuss today's reality.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just can't seem to grasp that many others have been cordial and diplomatic in the past, but that no one has ever gone on foreign soil and taken the side of a murderous, authoritarian dictator over American agents. Keep making excuses for you ordained one, and the rest of the world will continue to discuss today's reality.


Perhaps, but some have stayed home and done virtually the same...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps, but some have stayed home and done virtually the same...


Do you remember when Obama was castigated by the right for, what they called, his apology tour?


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you remember when Obama was castigated by the right for, what they called, his apology tour?


I can only imagine the apologies that will be needed from the next President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I can only imagine the apologies that will be needed from the next President.


Trump has nothing  to apologise for.
Dummy


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> I can only imagine the apologies that will be needed from the next President.


The clean up will take decades.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you remember when Obama was castigated by the right for, what they called, his apology tour?


I thought it was the "I am the pussy of the world and have a turn at me tour".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The clean up will take decades.


Your tears alone will take that long.
You're welcome.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump has nothing  to apologise for.
> Dummy


November's coming.  Guess we'll see soon enough whose the dummy.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 25, 2018)

Yikes...



> *California DMV worker slept thousands of hours on the job, state report finds*
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/07/24/california-dmv-worker-slept-thousands-hours-job-report-says/830618002/
> 
> A California Department of Motor Vehicles employee slept thousands of hours on the job since 2014, a report released Tuesday from the state's auditor says.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump has nothing  to apologise for.
> Dummy


Could have fooled me by the way Trump was cowering in front of Putin and placing blame, once again, "On both sides" . . . sounds pretty damn apologetic to me and the rest of the civilized world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yikes...


Wait until the dizzy report comes in, talk about asleep at the wheel!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Your new hero?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just can't seem to grasp that many others have been cordial and diplomatic in the past, but that no one has ever gone on foreign soil and taken the side of a murderous, authoritarian dictator over American agents. Keep making excuses for you ordained one, and the rest of the world will continue to discuss today's reality.


Ahhhh, Identity politics.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhhh, Identity politics.


No, nice try, but way off, like always.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> November's coming.  Guess we'll see soon enough whose the dummy.


You already played that game...and lost.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ignoring inane stupidity, useless and virulent blathering is what a man does . . . in this case it's nono. I have a list of other useless posters, nono's a frequent visitor to that list, as are you, dizzy and occasionally lying guy.


Rat "tries" to ignore the posters who own him and he has no answer for. It's easier for him to pretend that his post have any validation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Your new hero?


Old hero, but not up there with Merle haggard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Dirty cocksuckers.

GOP Committee Revives Obama's Catch-and-Release Asylum Rules
24 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/25/gop-committee-revives-obamas-catch-and-release-asylum-rules/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjIu769qbvcAhVOHjQIHSCRCVQQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw38uWYuWBFLyrFeBbHcOTpL&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dirty cocksuckers.
> 
> GOP Committee Revives Obama's Catch-and-Release Asylum Rules
> 24 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/25/gop-committee-revives-obamas-catch-and-release-asylum-rules/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjIu769qbvcAhVOHjQIHSCRCVQQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw38uWYuWBFLyrFeBbHcOTpL&ampcf=1


Swamp creatures


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You already played that game...and lost.


He relives the agony every single day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

*Does it surprise anyone that our radical Muslim president gave money to radical islamists?*

*BREAKING: Obama Knowingly Funded Designated Al-Qaeda Affiliate*
by Ryan SaavedraJuly 25, 2018


A new report released on Wednesday revealed that the Obama administration knowingly provided an Islamic terrorist-financing organization with hundreds of thousands of dollars despite the fact that the group had been designated as a terrorist-financing organization for a decade by the U.S. government.

Obama officials approved the release of well over $100,000 even after they were informed that the Khartoum-based Islamic Relief Agency (ISRA) was affiliated with Osama bin Laden and Maktab al-Khidamat (MK), which eventually became al-Qaeda.

ISRA, also referred to as the Islamic African Relief Agency (IARA), received a $200,000 taxpayer-funded grant from the Obama administration, which released at least $115,000 to the terrorist-financing organization. National Review reports:


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

"which eventually became al-Qaeda."?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "which eventually became al-Qaeda."?


Come on Duck, the JV team eventually became Al Qaeda.
You remember..... right?


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> Nope...….you're pretty c
> 
> Suggestion....buy an Island and name it "white". You could be Pres and nononononono would be your first lady. Sounds good right



*What's up " Hatchet Wound ".....not your testosterone.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you remember when Obama was castigated by the right for, what they called, his apology tour?


Rightly so...


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "which eventually became al-Qaeda."?




*Hey Rodent.........you always sleep with your neck at a ninety and gasping for air....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Hot Air

ICE is cracking down on employers of illegal aliens… for real
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/25/ice-cracking-employers-illegal-aliens-real/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiNhYHyu7zcAhULRKwKHXV5AVsQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw3NnbJl_G8nu0vqaS4SmYbU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

FALL PREVIEW: Dallas Cowboys players MUST stand for anthem...
https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/dallas-cowboys-players-must-stand-for-anthem-jerry-jones-says


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Of course she does, she is giving tennis a black eye.

Serena Williams Sees 'Discrimination' in Tennis Drug Testing
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/07/26/serena-williams-sees-discrimination-in-tennis-drug-testing/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjTp8jpiL3cAhUReawKHQg0Ca8QqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw2PXAHwFmVQP1VFsrOVgJ7T


----------



## tenacious (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FALL PREVIEW: Dallas Cowboys players MUST stand for anthem...
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/dallas-cowboys-players-must-stand-for-anthem-jerry-jones-says


I never understood this whole fighting for the right to kneel anyway.  The symbolism has always been somewhat off. 
Hopefully those players instead start demanding "get out the vote" commercials in all games like they are sitting at the table and not kneeling on the floor...


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I never understood this whole fighting for the right to kneel anyway.  The symbolism has always been somewhat off.
> Hopefully those players instead start demanding "get out the vote" commercials in all games like they are sitting at the table and not kneeling on the floor...


What fighting?  All that any of the players have to do is kneel to call Jones' bluff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Occupy ICE PDX creates biohazards for clean-up crews, and boy, do they smell
JULY 26, 2018
City clean-up crews have put on the hazmat suits and gotten busy cleaning up Occupy Portland's "biohazards."
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/occupy_ice_pdx_creates_biohazards_for_cleanup_crews_and_boy_do_they_smell.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Uncomfortable: MSNBC host uses anti-Semitic slur to rhyme the name of Jewish lawyer Michael Cohen
JULY 26, 2018
It's the sort verbal gaffe that could end a career if another ethnic group had been involved – even if, as I am fairly certain in this case, no ethnic...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/uncomfortable_msnbc_host_uses_antisemitic_slur_to_rhyme_the_name_of_jewish_lawyer_michael_cohen.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Occupy ICE PDX creates biohazards for clean-up crews, and boy, do they smell
> JULY 26, 2018
> City clean-up crews have put on the hazmat suits and gotten busy cleaning up Occupy Portland's "biohazards."
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/occupy_ice_pdx_creates_biohazards_for_cleanup_crews_and_boy_do_they_smell.html


Animals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rightly so...


Hypocrite.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hypocrite.


Projecting again huh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting again huh?


How do you assess Trump's behavior with Putin?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Serves the little prick right,
$100+ billion rout biggest loss in history...
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/26/facebook-on-pace-for-biggest-one-day-loss-in-value-for-any-company-sin.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> What fighting?  All that any of the players have to do is kneel to call Jones' bluff.


Or they can stand like the rest of us in appreciation for those who gave their life so that they can live free, in the home of the brave.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Dallas MAVERICKS Dancers To Cover Up Next Season...
https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2018/07/25/mavericks-dancers-cover-up/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Or they can stand like the rest of us in appreciation for those who gave their life so that they can live free, in the home of the brave.


Too many think like espola. That the anthem is something to use for their own personal game.
Its not a game. It shows exactly what kind of person you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Biden's Niece Gets Probation for $100,000 Credit Card Scam
42 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/26/bidens-niece-probation-credit-card-scam/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiF-_Xl3b3cAhUMeKwKHeHQCa0QqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw196-dyhGHnROUZCkDFbvAK&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Illegal Alien Accused of Shooting Florida Police Officer in the Head
43 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/26/illegal-alien-accused-of-shooting-florida-police-officer-in-the-head/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiF-_Xl3b3cAhUMeKwKHeHQCa0QqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0uvHv-OqXNPx0c_2L7OAx7


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Or they can stand like the rest of us in appreciation for those who gave their life so that they can live free, in the home of the brave.


They say they are kneeling for A; you say no, it's B.  You don't like to be reminded of A?


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Too many think like espola. That the anthem is something to use for their own personal game.
> Its not a game. It shows exactly what kind of person you are.


Speaking of which, what happened to your tinfoil cat?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do you assess Trump's behavior with Putin?


Trump is a buffoon...but he is the President.
He's unconventional and he has me scratching my head in wonder quite often
He does what he feels is best, not what protocol or what the experts want.
I think his unpredictability drives many, especially on the left, batshit crazy.
We shall see if his leadership bears fruit or not.
I hope Mueller's investigation comes to a close soon, one way or another.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of which, what happened to your tinfoil cat?


I gave it to 5nos.
He seemed lonely.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> They say they are kneeling for A; you say no, it's B.  You don't like to be reminded of A?


I stand no matter what.
My wife and kids stand no matter what.
As Americans, its the least we can do.

Find another way to file your grievances.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> My wife and kids stand no matter what.


Or else what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Or else what?


There is no "or else".
They have been raised to love and respect the flag and what it stands for.
Its just how us people think and act.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is a buffoon...but he is the President.
> He's unconventional and he has me scratching my head in wonder quite often
> He does what he feels is best, not what protocol or what the experts want.
> I think his unpredictability drives many, especially on the left, batshit crazy.
> ...


I think he is in cahoots somehow with Putin and the rest is him playing to his base, apart of which is doing what he can to drive rational thinking people crazy.

I really don't look forward to listening to president Pence make speeches, he is the stiffest, phoniest, full of BS individual this side of Donald J. Trump . . . but at least he doesn't have a known history of ripping people off and bankrupting casinos. I mean really, who goes belly up running a casino? There are Native American Tribes that run casinos out of tents and make money hand over fist!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think he is in cahoots somehow with Putin and the rest is him playing to his base, apart of which is doing what he can to drive rational thinking people crazy.
> 
> I really don't look forward to listening to president Pence make speeches, he is the stiffest, phoniest, full of BS individual this side of Donald J. Trump . . . but at least he doesn't have a known history of ripping people off and bankrupting casinos. I mean really, who goes belly up running a casino? There are Native American Tribes that run casinos out of tents and make money hand over fist!


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is no "or else".
> They have been raised to love and respect the flag and what it stands for.
> Its just how us people think and act.


Think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Think?


Should he explain the word?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I stand no matter what.
> My wife and kids stand no matter what.
> As Americans, its the least we can do.
> 
> Find another way to file your grievances.


I have always stood, hand over heart, but the point is many, many things were tried to get the general public and then those in leadership roles to recognize and acknowledge their grievances and nothing was working. Kap got everyones attention and then whole thing got sidetracked as Trump didn't like the message so he changed the narrative to one he and his base could rally against, despite the original meaning of the protest which was then buried in Trump's bullshit. Americans have the right to protest, this is a fee country, yet some wish to determine when and how others can protest. Maybe Kap's message was to effective?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Think?


..and act, yes.
We think, then act.
Try it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have always stood, hand over heart, but the point is many, many things were tried to get the general public and then those in leadership roles to recognize and acknowledge their grievances and nothing was working. Kap got everyones attention and then whole thing got sidetracked as Trump didn't like the message so he changed the narrative to one he and his base could rally against, despite the original meaning of the protest which was then buried in Trump's bullshit. Americans have the right to protest, this is a fee country, yet some wish to determine when and how others can protest. Maybe Kap's message was to effective?


Bullshit.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hot Air
> 
> ICE is cracking down on employers of illegal aliens… for real
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/25/ice-cracking-employers-illegal-aliens-real/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwiNhYHyu7zcAhULRKwKHXV5AVsQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw3NnbJl_G8nu0vqaS4SmYbU





*Yes .........*
*Let's start in Sacramento with Kevin de León and his family..... *


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *I think he is in cahoots somehow with Putin* and the rest is him playing to his base, apart of which is doing what he can to drive rational thinking people crazy.
> 
> I really don't look forward to listening to president Pence make speeches, he is the stiffest, phoniest, full of BS individual this side of Donald J. Trump . . . but at least he doesn't have a known history of ripping people off and bankrupting casinos. I mean really, who goes belly up running a casino? There are Native American Tribes that run casinos out of tents and make money hand over fist!



*I think you have a dick attached to your forehead......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I think you have a dick attached to your forehead......*


You can always dream sweetheart . . . you can always dream!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think he is in cahoots somehow with Putin and the rest is him playing to his base, apart of which is doing what he can to drive rational thinking people crazy.
> 
> I really don't look forward to listening to president Pence make speeches, he is the stiffest, phoniest, full of BS individual this side of Donald J. Trump . . . but at least he doesn't have a known history of ripping people off and bankrupting casinos. I mean really, who goes belly up running a casino? There are Native American Tribes that run casinos out of tents and make money hand over fist!


President Pence?
You think after Trump wins reelection, Pence will then be elected?
You really should educate yourself before you pontificate about things you know not...

Just one of many casino bankruptcies..... 
*Caesars wraps up $18 billion bankruptcy case, eyes future*
JANUARY 17, 2017 / 12:35 PM / 2 YEARS AGO
CHICAGO (Reuters) - Caesars Entertainment Corp (CZR.O) has wrapped up the $18 billion bankruptcy of its main operating unit, allowing the casino company to focus on restoring the tarnished Harrah’s, Caesars and Horseshoe brands after two years of Chapter 11 proceedings.

educate yourself:
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-caesars-bankruptcy-idUSKBN1512WS


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bullshit.


I believe that would/could be classified as just more Duckshit....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have always stood, hand over heart, but the point is many, many things were tried to get the general public and then those in leadership roles to recognize and acknowledge their grievances and nothing was working. Kap got everyones attention and then whole thing got sidetracked as Trump didn't like the message so he changed the narrative to one he and his base could rally against, despite the original meaning of the protest which was then buried in Trump's bullshit. Americans have the right to protest, this is a fee country, yet some wish to determine when and how others can protest. Maybe Kap's message was to effective?


Maybe the NFL players are employees and should do what they are told when at work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

*Knowles: In California, Giving Someone AIDS Is Okay; Giving Someone A Plastic Straw Is Not*
"They’re going to enforce this with a $1,000 fine or 6 months in jail," Knowles said. "So, if you go to a restaurant in Santa Barbara, and you’re given a plastic drinking straw, that waiter can go to jail for 6 months, and/or get a $1,000 fine, and it compounds on itself. It’s not like that’s the limit."

The ban has been implemented in San Francisco, CA, and Knowles goes on to point out something that _isn't_ banned in California.
"Now, simultaneously, it’s no longer a felony in California to knowingly give someone AIDS. That’s no longer a felony. That’s no longer a crime," Knowles said. "Give somebody AIDS, that’s fine. Give them a plastic drinking straw so they can enjoy their drink like a civilized person, you go to jail. And you pay money."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe the NFL players are employees and should do what they are told when at work.


They get paid to do a job and represent an American institution, and they get paid well.
Politicizing the game is not an effective business strategy, and if it keeps up, it will eventually end the once great NFL.
Who gains from that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They get paid to do a job and represent an American institution, and they get paid well.
> Politicizing the game is not an effective business strategy, and if it keeps up, it will eventually end the once great NFL.
> Who gains from that?


Concussions are what's bringing an end to the NFL. The players should move on, forget the kneeling and leave Trump high and dry babbling about a narrative of his own making . . . like always.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bullshit.


How's that?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They get paid to do a job and represent an American institution, and they get paid well.
> Politicizing the game is not an effective business strategy, and if it keeps up, it will eventually end the once great NFL.
> Who gains from that?


Didn't you say you don't watch the games any more?  So why would you care?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Concussions are what's bringing an end to the NFL. The players should move on, forget the kneeling and leave Trump high and dry babbling about a narrative of his own making . . . like always.


Trumps fault.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trumps fault.


Trump is a distraction and a side show geek, a powerful one, but a geek none the less.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can always dream sweetheart . . . you can always dream!



Oh....then it's just a large cyst filled with your Liberal Lies....
Time to see Dr Pimple ( Maxine Waters ), she can " Pop "
anything.....


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is a distraction and a side show geek, a powerful one, but a geek none the less.


That " Geek " is almost at 4.0 GDP if not over and just reduced the National Debt....

Oh that's right you Lunatic Lefties only have Violence left in your Quiver.....

Just be careful what you ask for, the results will be quite painful....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is a distraction and a side show geek, a powerful one, but a geek none the less.


He’s actually an attraction.  No one is more drawn to Trump than you people.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 27, 2018)

http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-3percent-20170519-story.html

Waiting for the LA times to respond...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Didn't you say you don't watch the games any more?  So why would you care?


I havent watched a game in a long time. Years.
My two cents is a public service announcement.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He’s actually an attraction.  No one is more drawn to Trump than you people.


The obsession is all encompassing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The obsession is all encompassing.


Rare Coocoo Birds they are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Rare Coocoo Birds they are.


All too common actually.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2018)

WATCH: Senior Obama Official Caught Taking Picture Up Woman's Skirt
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/33697/watch-senior-obama-official-caught-taking-picture-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjboLzk_8DcAhVIyoMKHQXmD-AQqUMwA3oECAcQEQ&usg=AOvVaw30eN4Yg1JhDISC8TGClk3u


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2018)

Who runs this state?

CA Police Chief: We’ve Arrested the Same Person 83 Times
https://www.redstate.com/kiradavis/2018/07/27/ca-police-chief-weve-arrested-person-83-times/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2018)

The Crimes Committed By Illegals This Month You Probably Didn’t Hear About
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/28/america-uncensored-crimes-committed-by-illegals-july/&ved=2ahUKEwir4dGs3MLcAhUPSq0KHZ-hDysQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw09P6G9_XIgD8tbGdfk2uk4&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2018)

Pussies, I hope the Dems sweep.
 

Border Wall Fight Likely Pushed To After Midterms
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/07/28/border-wall-fight-midterms/&ved=2ahUKEwir4dGs3MLcAhUPSq0KHZ-hDysQqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw37rM9uCkpMInfois20bTDI


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pussies, I hope the Dems sweep.
> View attachment 3004
> 
> Border Wall Fight Likely Pushed To After Midterms
> ...


No one really wants a Berlin Wall of our own, it's unnecessary, a waste of money, basically undoable (even some border land owning Trump voters have scoffed and said, "Not on my land") and simply a talking point to arouse fools like you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-3percent-20170519-story.html
> 
> Waiting for the LA times to respond...


*The left is already Lying about the numbers, I watched CNN / MSNBC*
*literally distort what he said yesterday to fit a narrative of doomsday*
*reporting....unreal.*

*I think we need to have a nice bar room brawl Civil War, just so the *
*Liberals can get their filthy asses kicked good and hard....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The left is already Lying about the numbers, I watched CNN / MSNBC*
> *literally distort what he said yesterday to fit a narrative of doomsday*
> *reporting....unreal.*
> 
> ...


We have the numbers, by millions, all you have is big talk and lies.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have the numbers, by millions, all you have is big talk and lies.


And how did that go this last election?


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We have the numbers, by millions, all you have is big talk and lies.



*Conservatives have the " Fire " power and American PRIDE !*

*You have nothing but LIES and COWARDICE.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one really wants a Berlin Wall of our own, it's unnecessary, a waste of money, basically undoable (even some border land owning Trump voters have scoffed and said, "Not on my land") and simply a talking point to arouse fools like you.


Lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

The 10 Most Destructive Americans of My 8 Decades
FRANK HAWKINS
Today, America is a bitterly divided, poorly educated, and morally fragile society with so-called mainstream politicians pushing cynical identity poli...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/the_10_most_destructive_americans_of_my_8_decades.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

Lawless Washington
BRUCE WALKER
When is the last time any leftist in Washington faced any successful prosecution for political corruption?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/lawless_washington.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

Defining Modern Liberalism
JOHN SCOTTO
There is a long list of rules one must currently follow before one can be admitted into the club known as modern day liberalism, and a stringent philo...
Defining Modern Liberalism
JOHN SCOTTO
There is a long list of rules one must currently follow before one can be admitted into the club known as modern day liberalism, and a stringent philo...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

Chris Hayes helps Ocasio-Cortez answer “how will you pay for your agenda” and heads are sent CRASHING to desks (again)
23 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/07/28/chris-hayes-helps-ocasio-cortez-answer-how-will-you-pay-for-your-agenda-and-heads-are-sent-crashing-to-desks-again/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjr6MCdo8TcAhUHKqwKHed-A7oQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3arQrn9R2fv7aYpFqVk4vV


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Chris Hayes helps Ocasio-Cortez answer “how will you pay for your agenda” and heads are sent CRASHING to desks (again)
> 23 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/07/28/chris-hayes-helps-ocasio-cortez-answer-how-will-you-pay-for-your-agenda-and-heads-are-sent-crashing-to-desks-again/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjr6MCdo8TcAhUHKqwKHed-A7oQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3arQrn9R2fv7aYpFqVk4vV


Ocasio-Cortez & Hays 2020!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Chris Hayes helps Ocasio-Cortez answer “how will you pay for your agenda” and heads are sent CRASHING to desks (again)
> 23 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/07/28/chris-hayes-helps-ocasio-cortez-answer-how-will-you-pay-for-your-agenda-and-heads-are-sent-crashing-to-desks-again/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjr6MCdo8TcAhUHKqwKHed-A7oQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3arQrn9R2fv7aYpFqVk4vV


This is why Chris's ratings suck.  Even Keynes would cringe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

Lawless, just like his presidency.





Pete Marovich/Bloomberg via Getty Images
*Obama Foundation Delays Chicago Presidential Library ANOTHER Year*
*The library must gain approval from a Federal judge ... and it hasn't yet.*
by Emily ZanottiJuly 29, 2018


Construction has stalled on the Obama Presidential Library until at least 2019 while the federal government reviews a rental scheme that allowed the Obama Foundation to build its library in the middle of a historic park and around major streets on Chicago's South Side.

According to the Chicago Tribune, the Obama Foundation won't give a specific timeline for construction but expects to begin building in 2019, more than two years after the project was unveiled. The library campus, which includes a digital archive of former president Barack Obama's papers, meeting rooms, sports facilities, and a branch of the Chicago public library, is slated to open in 2021.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

*Someone please explain how fiscally responsible ca is again.*

*These American states are drowning in ‘irretrievable’ debt*


By Megan HenneyPublished July 26, 2018U.S. EconomyFOXBusiness

_







Connecticut may be the richest state in the country, on a per capita basis, but it's racked up a sizable debt worth more than $53 billion – and it could be taxpayers who are forced to bail out the Constitution State, according to the former governor of Indiana.

“Someone’s going to the barbershop,” Mitch Daniels, a Republican, said during an interview with FOX Business’ Stuart Varney on Thursday. “The first will be the taxpayers, already beleaguered in some of these states.”

And Connecticut isn’t the only state struggling with a debt crisis: California, Illinois, New Jersey and New York are unable to make pension payments to retired government workers.

In Illinois, for instance, vendors wait months to be paid by a government that’s $30 billion in debt, and one whose bonds are just one notch above junk bond status, according to Daniels. New York’s more than $356 billion in debt; New Jersey more than $104 billion; and California more than $428 billion.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2018)

“Under the bus”: Dems aren’t the biggest border security impediments right now, says Michelle Malkin
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/jacobb-38/2018/07/29/under-the-bus-dems-arent-the-biggest-border-security-impediments-right-now-says-michelle-malkin/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiMlMna8sXcAhVH5oMKHeEfB_MQqUMwB3oECAgQIQ&usg=AOvVaw2zAVEeUZx0WddJ8QjAHzO5


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “Under the bus”: Dems aren’t the biggest border security impediments right now, says Michelle Malkin
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/jacobb-38/2018/07/29/under-the-bus-dems-arent-the-biggest-border-security-impediments-right-now-says-michelle-malkin/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiMlMna8sXcAhVH5oMKHeEfB_MQqUMwB3oECAgQIQ&usg=AOvVaw2zAVEeUZx0WddJ8QjAHzO5


She knows her audience . . . nice use of "catch phrases" and "slogans".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She knows her audience . . . nice use of "catch phrases" and "slogans".


You or me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

The FBI, Hillary's computers, and the Russians
JULY 30, 2018
Doesn’t anyone find it strange that the FBI indicted 12 Russians for hacking computers that the DNC and Hillary refused to let them see? James Comey ,...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/the_fbi_hillarys_computers_and_the_russians.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Hackers demonstrate ability to break into any voting machine at Las Vegas convention
JULY 30, 2018
The only way to ensure the integrity of our elections is a return to paper ballots, a back to the future scenario that somehow doesn’t seem to excite ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/hackers_demonstrate_ability_to_break_into_any_voting_machine_at_las_vegas_convention.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

New Hampshire working hard to make state less white
JULY 30, 2018
The way they are so honest about what they are doing, so blatant, shows how far the culture has tilted
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/new_hampshire_working_hard_to_make_state_less_white.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Where is husker?

STOP the white savior complex! Chloé S. Valdary lights Anne Hathaway UP in 1 POWERFUL tweet
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/07/29/stop-the-white-savior-complex-chloe-s-valdary-lights-anne-hathaway-up-in-1-powerful-tweet/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjWyN3n3sbcAhWJ34MKHYVJAzEQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw3nw18C45W4qP29S8UllG73


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Someone please explain how fiscally responsible ca is again.*
> 
> *These American states are drowning in ‘irretrievable’ debt*
> 
> ...


http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-connecticut-debt-clock.html

http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-california-debt-clock.html

http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-illinois-debt-clock.html

http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-new-jersey-debt-clock.html

http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-new-york-debt-clock.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-connecticut-debt-clock.html
> 
> http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-california-debt-clock.html
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

*AP Writer: Colin Kaepernick is Owed a Football Contract, and Players Should Strike ’til He Gets One*
Alex Parker


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is husker?
> 
> STOP the white savior complex! Chloé S. Valdary lights Anne Hathaway UP in 1 POWERFUL tweet
> 22 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/07/29/stop-the-white-savior-complex-chloe-s-valdary-lights-anne-hathaway-up-in-1-powerful-tweet/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjWyN3n3sbcAhWJ34MKHYVJAzEQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw3nw18C45W4qP29S8UllG73


Why do concern yourself with such trivial pablum?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *AP Writer: Colin Kaepernick is Owed a Football Contract, and Players Should Strike ’til He Gets One*
> Alex Parker


AP writer is wrong, if Kap had the skills still he'd be playing somewhere . . . the Ravens excepted the murder back with open arms, as did the Steelers with the rapist. The NFL is chock full of talented criminals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do concern yourself with such trivial pablum?


Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> AP writer is wrong, if Kap had the skills still he'd be playing somewhere . . . the Ravens excepted the murder back with open arms, as did the Steelers with the rapist. The NFL is chock full of talented criminals.


Murder and rape don't bother the sitting Fuhrer.  Protests against fascism do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Murder and rape don't bother the sitting Fuhrer.  Protests against fascism do.


Didn't you hear the President say he didn't want murders and rapists in this country?


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't you hear the President say he didn't want murders and rapists in this country?


But they are ok in the NFL?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

espola said:


> But they are ok in the NFL?


Ask the NFL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Murder and rape don't bother the sitting Fuhrer.  Protests against fascism do.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

espola said:


> But they are ok in the NFL?


Not according to Aaron Hernandez.  But that bit of info required some reading.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

*Coulter: Trump’s ‘Poll Numbers Will Go Through the Roof’ if He’d Just Build the Border Wall*
7,642


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Husker, you should turn yourself in,
*Pregnant goat dies after being allegedly gangraped by 8 men...*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Coulter: Trump’s ‘Poll Numbers Will Go Through the Roof’ if He’d Just Build the Border Wall*
> 7,642


Hmm....  the nations infrastructure that real Americans use every day is falling apart, and Ann thinks the bozos in Washington should instead be focused on 
funding a border wall.  

My take, Republican's in actually elections are going to lose one, if not both houses of congress this fall.  And it will be in large part because they've spent too much time listening to the likes of AC and the rest of the menagerie of nutters talking politics- instead of making the hard choices needed to return the nation to working in the interest of the people who gave them the power.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmm....  the nations infrastructure that real Americans use every day is falling apart, and Ann thinks the bozos in Washington should instead be focused on
> funding a border wall.
> 
> My take, Republican's in actually elections are going to lose one, if not both houses of congress this fall.  And it will be in large part because they've spent too much time listening to the likes of AC and the rest of the menagerie of nutters talking politics- instead of making the hard choices needed to return the nation to working in the interest of the people who gave them the power.


Illegal immigration is what elected Trump, that, Obama and Hillary.
What happened to Obama fixing all of our infrastructure?
Another lie?
He lies almost as much as husker and his Dad-E?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegal immigration is what elected Trump, that, Obama and Hillary.
> What happened to Obama fixing all of our infrastructure?
> Another lie?
> He lies almost as much as husker and his Dad-E?


Umm... if we're being honest with ourselves, mister Ted Cruz guy, didn't you vote for Trump because your guy lost?
But hey, sure does fit your narrative to say illegal immigration is what elected Trump.

All I know is a lot of voters who voted for Obama and Trump.  Don't see why they couldn't be back in play again?  No one saw it coming in 2016 either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... if we're being honest with ourselves, mister Ted Cruz guy, didn't you vote for Trump because your guy lost?
> But hey, sure does fit your narrative to say illegal immigration is what elected Trump.
> 
> All I know is a lot of voters who voted for Obama and Trump.  Don't see why they couldn't be back in play again?  No one saw it coming in 2016 either.


Yes, my guy lost and then your side started with all the lies and I backed Trump for that reason, 1 of the reasons anyway.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, my guy lost and then your side started with all the lies and I backed Trump for that reason, 1 of the reasons anyway.


You had no choice but to vote for Trump because you don't like liars.  haha Rightt.... 
Who was the last dem you voted for Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You had no choice but to vote for Trump because you don't like liars.  haha Rightt....
> Who was the last dem you voted for Joe?


I have never.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmm....  the nations infrastructure that real Americans use every day is falling apart, and Ann thinks the bozos in Washington should instead be focused on
> funding a border wall.
> 
> My take, Republican's in actually elections are going to lose one, if not both houses of congress this fall.  And it will be in large part because they've spent too much time listening to the likes of AC and the rest of the menagerie of nutters talking politics- instead of making the hard choices needed to return the nation to working in the interest of the people who gave them the power.


I love when you people start making election predictions.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love when you people start making election predictions.


You have been saying that over and over the last two years.  You said it before Roy Moore lost and then again when Connor Lamb won.  In fact I think you reposted that same post before every single Republican runoff election loss this last year.  But hey, I'm sure this time it will work out differently.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, my guy lost and then your side started with all the lies and I backed Trump for that reason, 1 of the reasons anyway.


What lies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love when you people start making election predictions.


Why, because you are afraid to? It's easy to sit on the sideline and shout things out like a bozo. Get in the game sometime if you can make weight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

You lib socialists are a hoot,

*DNC Chair Perez, Who Loves Socialist Candidates, Spotted Carrying $1,800 Travel Bag *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

*University Of Georgia Journalism Dean Forced To Apologize For Having A Republican Friend*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

US News
*“DISGRACEFUL COWARDICE”! UGA journalism dean CAVES to Twitter mob after congratulating GOP candidate*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why, because you are afraid to? It's easy to sit on the sideline and shout things out like a bozo. Get in the game sometime if you can make weight.


Lol!!  Tell me how smart I'm going to be if I make a prediction like you or Tenny do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *University Of Georgia Journalism Dean Forced To Apologize For Having A Republican Friend*


This has to be fake news!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!  Tell me how smart I'm going to be if I make a prediction like you or Tenny do.


You don't have the balls to make a stand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This has to be fake news!!


You would hope so, wouldn't you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't have the balls to make a stand.



*Back at cha.....You're the spineless one...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't have the balls to make a stand.


Smarts and big balls?!!!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Back at cha.....You're the spineless one...*


I'ole's olo's


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why, because you are afraid to? It's easy to sit on the sideline and shout things out like a bozo. Get in the game sometime if you can make weight.


Says the guy who puts people on ignore because he can't handle the truth..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who puts people on ignore because he can't handle the truth..


He sure did walk in to that one.  The smart ones always do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You have been saying that over and over the last two years.  You said it before Roy Moore lost and then again when Connor Lamb won.  In fact I think you reposted that same post before every single Republican runoff election loss this last year.  But hey, I'm sure this time it will work out differently.


What do you mean by “differently”?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Monty Python was able to combine historical commentary and political predictions into comedy --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

STAB.COM
Send
Them
Allthefuck
Back
.com.

*Failed Border City Mall Robbery Carried Out by 7 Illegal Aliens, Say Feds*
760EmailGoogle+Twitter






Youtube Screenshot
30 Jul 2018508
*MCALLEN, Texas — The men who are believed to have carried out a jewelry store robbery at a popular Texas border city shopping mall that was mistaken by locals for an active shooter situation were in the country illegally.*
Seven men identified as Mexican nationals went before a McAllen municipal judge on Monday. The judge formally charged them each with one count of aggravated robbery. The judge set their bond at $200,000. Some of the men received an additional charge for failure to identify. This charge brought an additional $10,000 to their bond.


Officials identified the men as 43-year-old Raul Alberto Rangel Rivera, 32-year-old Alfredo Rafael Barrera, 28-year-old Jorge Angel Rodriguez Mejia, 26-year-old Miguel Quintanilla Cardenas, 24-year-old Abner Zepeda Posos, 23-year-old Brayan Oliver Melchor, and 22-year-old Javier Leobardo Olvera Ramirez. Federal law enforcement sources revealed to Breitbart Texas that the seven men entered the country illegally.

The seven men are accused of barging into the Deutsch&Deutsch jewelry store waiving what appears to be handguns in an attempted robbery. As Breitbart Texas reported at the time, shoppers at the La Plaza Mall mistook the sound of breaking display cases for gunfire leading to a widespread panic. The panic spread further through social media as local residents and some journalists reported an active shooter at the shopping center. Police told Breitbart Texas that no shots were fired.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What do you mean by “differently”?


Do you always drool profusely or just when you post?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> STAB.COM
> Send
> Them
> Allthefuck
> ...


And? Do you see them as taking jobs from hardworking American criminals? Every segment of society has bad apples and it is proven fact that immigrants have an actually smaller percentage than most groups. No shots fired?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Do you see them as taking jobs from hardworking American criminals? Every segment of society has bad apples and it is proven fact that immigrants have an actually smaller percentage than most groups. No shots fired?


Nice try, immigrants are not the ones I am speaking of, it's the illegal mother fucking criminals we need gone.
Why do you feel the need to import criminals when we have all we can handle on our own?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you always drool profusely or just when you post?


Irony Alert


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Do you see them as taking jobs from hardworking American criminals? Every segment of society has bad apples and it is proven fact that immigrants have an actually smaller percentage than most groups. No shots fired?


#IexpecteveryonebutmyselftobackupWhattheypost


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't have the balls to make a stand.


Eunuch's say the darnedest things.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Jordanian Man Arrested for Smuggling Illegal Aliens From Yemen Across the U.S.-Mexico Border
Katie Pavlich |


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

I can feel the tip,
Trump: On Second Thought, Let's Not Have a Shutdown Before the Midterms 

President Trump has been threatening to close down the government if Congress doesn’t meet his immigration priorities, but *he has privately agreed to put off a potential shutdown or any fight over border wall funding until after the midterm elections, an administration official said Monday. *In recent days Mr. Trump has been warning that he will accept a shutdown when government funding expires on Sept. 30 unless Congress toughens the nation’s immigration laws and comes up with more money for a wall on the Mexican border.  Mr. Trump discussed the budget standoff last week in an Oval Office meeting with top aides and Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell (R., Ky.) and House Speaker Paul Ryan (R., Wis).

Mr. Trump supports a plan to avert a shutdown before the election by passing some less-controversial spending bills and a short-term patch that would keep the rest of the government running, the administration official said. “The president made it very clear to the leadership that a fight was coming and he’s done putting it off,” the administration official said. Still *“he understands the political practicalities of having to put it off until after the election but it’s coming in early November and early December.”* He added: “The president sees merit in having this battle after the election.” One possibility under discussion is coupling more modest immigration law changes with some of the near-term spending bills needed to keep the government running, to show some progress on the issue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

How would he know?
*LeBron: Feels like We’re Going Back to ‘Some Kind of Slavery or Jim Crow’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

*LeBron James: Trump Using ‘Sport to Divide’ — ‘I Would Never Sit Across from Him’*
7,588


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

*NFL Cornerback Richard Sherman: Dallas Cowboys Anthem Policy ‘The Old Plantation Mentality’ *
By Paul Bois


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Lots of unhappy millionaires out there,

*DL Hughley: Cowboys Players Backing Jerry Jones’ Anthem Stance ‘Speak for the Master’*
335


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He sure did walk in to that one.  The smart ones always do.


It funny how that works. Yet the Drunken Rat has blown his cover a few times when he inadvertently replied to one of my post. 

I know it must be eating him up inside because he has no answer for the truth. Oh wait, he does have an answer... he gets drunk.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> It funny how that works. Yet the Drunken Rat has blown his cover a few times when he inadvertently replied to one of my post.
> 
> I know it must be eating him up inside because he has no answer for the truth. Oh wait, he does have an answer... he gets drunk.



*He must drink 24/7......it would explain a lot.*

*No excuse though.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

UH-OH! Ben Shapiro "interviews" Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez — and her white knights WON'T like it [video]


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> UH-OH! Ben Shapiro "interviews" Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez — and her white knights WON'T like it [video]


Sanders & Alexandria 2020


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

PAPER: Noncitizens across USA find it easy to vote...
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/jul/31/noncitizens-find-it-easy-register-vote-cast-ballot/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How would he know?
> *LeBron: Feels like We’re Going Back to ‘Some Kind of Slavery or Jim Crow’*


America.  The only place where $153 Million can feel like "*Some Kind of Slavery or Jim Crow"*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Paramount Owes America an Apology for Jay-Z's Trayvon Series
JACK CASHILL
In the first hour of "Rest in Power," Jay-Z and the Paramount Network betrayed their craft, inflamed the black community, and endangered an innocent m...

On Monday evening, the Paramount Networks aired the first part of a six-part documentary series on the death of Trayvon Martin called _Rest in Power: The Trayvon Martin Story_.

If multimedia impresario Shawn "Jay-Z" Carter had chosen to tell it, there was a story to be told here: a story about a boy bounced around among his biological parents and other relatives after his parents' divorce; a story of a boy whose descent into drugs, guns, fighting, and burglary accelerated after his father left his stepmother, Alicia, his "rock," when Trayvon was 15.

There was a story to be told of how Trayvon's school shielded him from the criminal justice system – much as the schools in neighboring Broward County shielded Parkland's Nikolas Cruz – even after Trayvon was apprehended at school with a weapon, a burglary tool, and stolen jewelry.

This cautionary tale of abandonment and betrayal was not the one Jay-Z chose to tell. Instead, he submitted his audience to a TV hour of racially incendiary hokum shamelessly untethered from the inarguable facts of the case. The next five hours will not be any better.

The testimony of Trayvon's parents, Tracy Martin and Sybrina Fulton, dominated the opening hour. Their grief seemed real enough, but instead of accepting responsibility for their son's chaotic life, they projected their guilt onto the marginalized, dehumanized "other" of this story, George Zimmerman, the man who was forced to shoot Trayvon in February 2012 to save his own life.

The Martin family knew better. By the time a deposition was taken with Tracy Martin a year after the shooting, Tracy, Sybrina, and the various attorneys representing the Martins were aware of Trayvon's potential for violence. What details Tracy may not have known, he learned during the deposition.

"Were you aware that he was suspended from school in the fall of 2011 for possession of the weapon and the jewelry?" George Zimmerman's attorney, Don West, asked Tracy.

"Did Sybrina Fulton ever tell you in the fall of 2011 or in early 2012 that Trayvon was being considered for expulsion?" asked West again.





"Were you aware sometime in November of 2011 that Trayvon was kicked out of Sybrina's house?" The producers spare the audience all such inconvenient details.

Instead, this first hour detailed Team Martin's heroic effort to force the State of Florida to arrest George Zimmerman. The state's failure to do so immediately, the producers insinuate, was racist.


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/paramount_owes_america_an_apology_for_jayzs_trayvon_series.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

*CA Urges Residents to ‘Resist’ Census Citizenship Question*
814


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Are the Dems actually _trying_ to build an image of being bad sports? - 8/1/18 August 1, 2018The Democratic National Committee has refused to participate in the annual softball game between Democrat and Republican leaders and staffers. More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

What part of 'illegal' does Sen. Mazie Hirono not understand? - 8/1/18 August 1, 2018Democratic Sen. Mazie Hirono of Hawaii is ‘confused’ about why illegals get detained by lawmen More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Media
*BOOMAGE: Ben Shapiro makes Comey look like the grandstanding, glory-seeking jackass he REALLY is*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Too Funny,

*Update*:  MSNBC decides to get a little dickish with Halperin:

“Mark Halperin’s comments this morning were completely inappropriate and unacceptable. We apologize to the President, The White House and all of our viewers,” in a statement by MSNBC spokesperson Jeremy Gaines. “We strive for a high level of discourse and comments like these have no place on our air. Therefore, Mark will be suspended indefinitely from his role as an analyst.” …

“I completely agree with everything in MSNBC’s statement about my remark. I believe that the step they are taking in response is totally appropriate,” Halperin said in a statement. “Again, I want to offer a heartfelt and profound apology to the President, to my MSNBC colleagues, and to the viewers. My remark was unacceptable, and I deeply regret it.”

An indefinite suspension for saying “dick” on the air?  Oh, _please_.  Halperin won’t have to go dig ditches — he works for Time, not MSNBC — but this is still far, far overblown.  It was a dumb remark, but if MSNBC suspended everyone who made dumb remarks on their channel, they wouldn’t have any hosts left. At most, this warranted a couple of days off the air, especially with Halperin’s real-time apology.

*Did MSNBC get mad because of the word, or because it was aimed at Obama?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Funniest thing I have witnessed in a while, An illegal alien ordering sushi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

What's this dicks problem?

*WATCH: DL Hughley Calls Cowboys QB Dak Prescott ‘Boy’ For Standing For National Anthem *
By Ben Shapiro


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

*South Africa Amending Constitution: White Farmers’ Lands To Be Seized And Given To Blacks *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Illegal Alien Charged With Child Sex Crimes
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/33907/illegal-alien-charged-distributing-child-porn-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi1tKKnnc7cAhUIi6wKHZ9wCNIQqUMwBnoECAcQHQ&usg=AOvVaw1zQssRLmX_pLxtVYbsEiCH


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Illegal Immigrants Pretend To Be Father And Daughter
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/33922/illegal-immigrants-pretend-be-father-and-daughter-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi1tKKnnc7cAhUIi6wKHZ9wCNIQqUMwAHoECAcQBQ&usg=AOvVaw1nQqIAKzUEQO_NidPsl0oi&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Palestinian Terror Arson Causes 29 Fires in Southern Israel
34 mins ago


Israel Orders Halt to Gaza Fuel Transfers over Terror Balloons
20 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/08/02/israel-orders-halt-to-gaza-fuel-transfers-over-terror-balloons/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwie3uSNns7cAhVNZKwKHQiYDKwQqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1objx5fiE-6zJjlsbPTFc-&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

AUGUST 2, 2018
*This isn't culture war. It's worse.*
By Richard Jack Rail
Progressives continue to astonish normal people with their complete incomprehension of normals (as Kurt Schlichter calls them) as human beings. Perhaps that's because they don't see us as human beings. They call us unsavory names – deplorables, bitter clingers, toothless, plus every dirty word they can think of. They throw nasty, biological things. They spit on people. They shove people, break windows, start fights, and go out of their way to ensure that everybody has a bad day.

Today's normal was a fifties liberal and, in many cases, a sixties liberal. In those days, you could be a conservative Democrat or a liberal Republican, and it raised no eyebrows. Today's prog, or extremist lefty, thinks all normals are extras from the movie _Deliverance_. Yet most of the time we dress about as they do, take the same public transportation, shop in the same supermarkets, and live in the same neighborhoods. If we really were toothless and illiterate, it would immediately stand out. It doesn't.

In the almost 70 years since 1950, normals haven't changed much. We still believe in God, pay taxes, get up and go to work, and keep to ourselves. We're raising families, after all, and that matters more than anything else. Unlike the prog caricature of us, we're responsible people. When we gather in large numbers, you almost can't tell we were ever there because we clean up behind ourselves. We speak quietly and respectfully, treat our women like ladies, and control our kids. Nobody fears normals because nobody has any reason to.

This contrasts starkly with progs, who gather in large numbers to riot, scream obscenities, carry signs, and trash the place. They get up in others' faces and scream and rage as if out of control, sometimes putting a normal person in fear for his life. All this is intended to communicate public unhappiness over this issue or that, but all it really puts across is that a bunch of wilding lunatics are loose again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

“Dumba*s f*cking white people!” NYT’s newest editorial board member, Sarah Jeong, wanted to “cancel” white people

Posted at 9:43 am on August 2, 2018 by Sam J.


Makes you wonder if NYT actually did see these tweets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

US News
*She MAD! Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez craps all over Obamacare the SAME day Obama snubs her *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

US News
*ICE “is a tool of cruelty and illegality”: New York AG candidate explains how she’ll prosecute ICE *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Awww, how cute,

*Woman Writes About How She Wishes She Had Aborted Her Down Syndrome Son...Who Is Still Alive*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

*“If you get a good liver or kidney shot, it’s pretty much crippling them”*

A new undercover video from James O’Keefe’s Project Veritas features Antifa “fight instructors” teaching activists how to incapacitate political enemies by violently attacking them.

“If you get a good liver or kidney shot, it’s pretty much crippling them,” the Antifa instructor said. “They’re going to be pretty much doubled over and in a lot of pain.”

The instructor also recommended breaking one of the floating ribs to cause maximum pain in a victim. “It’s hard to move after that — to catch a breath,” he added helpfully. He told the activists that once the target is incapacitated, they can either run away or “really put a beating on them” if they want to “make it personal.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

*WATCH: Illegal Alien Accused Of Child Sex Abuse Getting Cancer Treatment On Taxpayer Tab *
By Frank Camp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

At least we know Trump is trans friendly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Just had a city worker come into my business with his 80k truck and tell me he is retiring in a few months and I asked him if his wife is retiring too and he said no, I make enough for the two of us.
Sanitation manager.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Paramount Owes America an Apology for Jay-Z's Trayvon Series
> JACK CASHILL
> In the first hour of "Rest in Power," Jay-Z and the Paramount Network betrayed their craft, inflamed the black community, and endangered an innocent m...
> 
> ...


*Shawn Carter is Barry Soetoro's mouthpiece for stirring up the Lemming and sending them*
*to the streets......*
*That series is disgusting and sick.*
*Trayvon Martin was a FULL grown man on the drip and other " cheap " drugs...*
*thought he was a bad ass and attacked a " wanna be cop ", had George Zimmerman *
*not shot him the roles would be reversed and we would NEVER know who George*
*Zimmerman or Trayvon Martin were.....*
*This is sick what they are doing, I can see the writing on the wall....*
*They are manipulating the Lemming into a frenzy to have an August surprise.....*
*We are already on the verge of a Nasty Civil War and this crap could easily *
*foment the Idiots into full on havoc....*

*Shawn Carter is a worthless piece of shit married to an ignorant wanna be Stripper.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just had a city worker come into my business with his 80k truck and tell me he is retiring in a few months and I asked him if his wife is retiring too and he said no, I make enough for the two of us.
> Sanitation manager.


*The California Pension Crisis is a Ticking TIME BOMB !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *South Africa Amending Constitution: White Farmers’ Lands To Be Seized And Given To Blacks *



*THEFT !*

*OUTRIGHT THEFT !*

*SALT THE LAND AND LEAVE !*

*THE COUNTRY WILL BE ZIMBABWE IN FIVE YEARS !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

*Julius Malema is the NEW Robert Mugabe, he will completely destroy a once *
*great Country.....Mark my words !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

*Read this Article !
A lot of truth in it ......
*
https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/720642/south-africa-white-farmers-starvation-riots-cyril-ramaphosa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Read this Article !
> A lot of truth in it ......
> *
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/720642/south-africa-white-farmers-starvation-riots-cyril-ramaphosa


 Crazy


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Crazy


*Human beings are human beings.....*
*When you start dividing " US " by melanin content *
*you're on the fast track to demise.....*

*Julius Malema is using the Democratic playbook to*
*the T......The country of SA will pay dearly for letting*
*a despot run the country from behind the scenes like *
*he is....The EFF and Julius Malema will turn South*
*Africa into what Robert Mugabe did to Rhodesia now*
*the complete failure called Zimbabwe....*

*Look at this latest proposal by Calexit to give HALF of*
*California back to the " Indians ".....nothing like*
*planting a seed to destroy California FASTER !*

*These tactics are the product of failed Political Parties !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Human beings are human beings.....*
> *When you start dividing " US " by melanin content *
> *you're on the fast track to demise.....*
> 
> ...


I wonder what the gun laws are like in South africa?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

*This isn't culture war. It's worse.*
By Richard Jack Rail
Progressives continue to astonish normal people with their complete incomprehension of normals (as Kurt Schlichter calls them) as human beings. Perhaps that's because they don't see us as human beings. They call us unsavory names – deplorables, bitter clingers, toothless, plus every dirty word they can think of. They throw nasty, biological things. They spit on people. They shove people, break windows, start fights, and go out of their way to ensure that everybody has a bad day.

Today's normal was a fifties liberal and, in many cases, a sixties liberal. In those days, you could be a conservative Democrat or a liberal Republican, and it raised no eyebrows. Today's prog, or extremist lefty, thinks all normals are extras from the movie _Deliverance_. Yet most of the time we dress about as they do, take the same public transportation, shop in the same supermarkets, and live in the same neighborhoods. If we really were toothless and illiterate, it would immediately stand out. It doesn't.

In the almost 70 years since 1950, normals haven't changed much. We still believe in God, pay taxes, get up and go to work, and keep to ourselves. We're raising families, after all, and that matters more than anything else. Unlike the prog caricature of us, we're responsible people. When we gather in large numbers, you almost can't tell we were ever there because we clean up behind ourselves. We speak quietly and respectfully, treat our women like ladies, and control our kids. Nobody fears normals because nobody has any reason to.

This contrasts starkly with progs, who gather in large numbers to riot, scream obscenities, carry signs, and trash the place. They get up in others' faces and scream and rage as if out of control, sometimes putting a normal person in fear for his life. All this is intended to communicate public unhappiness over this issue or that, but all it really puts across is that a bunch of wilding lunatics are loose again.

Liberals, similar to but reputedly more reasonable than progs, always notice the single MAGA hat in a crowd but never the destructive prog behavior raging all around them. And it's liberals who write the columns and tweets next day, dripping venom about the hateful normals. Yet any objective, disinterested observer would notice that it's _progressives_ who regularly run out of control in angry, violent spasms of incivility and ugliness.

This isn't "culture war." Culture has nothing to do with it. It's war on normality by Brownshirts, incited or paid for by the likes of George Soros and Tom Steyer. It has now graduated from street-fighting to trying to take down the U.S. government.

I will never understand these people's hatred of America. They are unreachable by reason. It seems clear that they are trying to provoke a heavy, violent reaction from us so they can then haul out the artillery. They missed their big chance with Barama in the saddle but had been biding their time right along. They'll just continue that until their next big chance. They need to be able to declare martial law.

Be ready.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

[URL='https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/08/02/orrin-hatch-snaps-on-democrats-for-stupid-dumba-partisanship-over-supreme-court-nominee/'][URL='https://premium.theblaze.com/tv/'][URL='https://www.theblaze.com/glenn-beck'][URL='https://www.theblaze.com/doc'][URL='https://www.theblaze.com/unleashed'][URL='https://www.theblaze.com/why'][URL='https://www.theblaze.com/radio'][URL='https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/08/02/a-new-york-judge-freed-an-ex-con-without-bond-now-hes-suspected-in-several-murders#'] [/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
  





www.theblaze.com

*A New York judge freed an ex-con without bond — now he’s suspected in several murders*
Aug 2, 2018 9:00 pm





Danueal Drayton was released without bond in a strangulation case just weeks before allegedly strangling a 29-year-old New York woman and allegedly raping a female hostage in California. (Image source: WCBS-TV video screenshot)




The man suspected in the strangling murder of a 29-year-old woman had been released by a New York District Court judge less than two weeks earlier — after being charged with felony strangulation, WCBS-TV reported.

Danueal Drayton is suspected of murdering Samantha Stewart of Queens, N.Y., by strangling her to death on July 17. Two weeks before, Nassau County District Court Judge Erica Prager rejected the district attorney’s request to hold Drayton on $7,500 bail on charges that he choked his girlfriend inside her car on June 30.



Drayton has since confessed to six other murders, and was arrested for allegedly raping a female hostage in California.



*Was it really impossible?*
Drayton had a notable record of arrests on his record, and in 2011 was sentenced to three years in prison for second-degree strangulation. He was on probation in Connecticut and had missed his last three mandatory visits with his probation officer.

Kenneth Stewart, the father of victim Samantha Stewart, didn’t buy that the judge couldn’t have foreseen Drayton as a threat.

“This guy walked out of jail on the 5th of July,” Stewart said. “My daughter came back from Jamaica on the 3rd of July. How could they miss a red flag like that?”

*How was Drayton caught?*
Drayton fled to California after Stewart’s murder, and was captured by police on July 26 at an apartment where he allegedly raped and attempted to murder a woman he was holding hostage.

Drayton’s habit was to meet his victims through dating websites — that was how he met Stewart and his alleged California victim.

“The common denominator in these two cases — one being a murder, one being a rape — is dating websites,” said NYPD chief of detectives Dermot Shea at a news conference. “I believe there will be more victims.”

Drayton is now being held on $1.25 million bond and has been charged with attempted murder, forcible rape, false imprisonment by violence, and sexual penetration by a foreign object. He hasn’t been charged in the New York murder.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

*“Dear white people”: Bloomberg writer explains racism to his fellow white people, provides handy checklist *
Posted at 5:13 pm on August 2, 2018 by Brett T.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

Wow, there sure are a lot of journalists and academics out in force today trying to demonize anyone offended by those tweets by The New York Times’ new hire; you know, the ones that say “f**k white women” and “#Cancel white people” and “Dumbass f**cking white people.”
It’s funny too, how it seems to be mostly white men like Chris Hayes who are “whitesplaining” how those tweets aren’t actually racist.
Bloomberg’s David S. Joachim decided to throw his hat into the ring and give his fellow white people a quick primer on what’s racist and what’s not, and which words are slurs and which aren’t — it’ll be handy to print out and keep on your desk for the next time you suspect something’s racist.

David S. Joachim 

*✔* @davidjoachim 




Dear white people:

1. Racism is abt the powerful keeping down the powerless

2. We (generally) are the powerful

3. "White ppl" isn't a slur

4. "Fag" and the N word are slurs, because they subordinate

5. Your moral equivalence is nonsense

6. "Reverse racism" isn't a thing


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

US News
*BUT RUSSIA! Deets surface about Chinese spy who worked for Sen. Dianne Feinstein and HOLY CRAP*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Poor kid,




* 
*
*MEGHAN MCCAIN: I'M SCARED FOR AMERICA WITHOUT MY DAD!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Screw Your Feelings, Man: Former MSNBC Host Trashes Whiny Antics Of CNN's Jim Acosta
Matt Vespa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Not For Long is what NFL now stands for,
 


*NFL Hall Of Fame Game Ratings Down Hard From 2017; ‘The Four’ Strikes Season 2 High In Finale*





by Dominic Patten

August 3, 2018 11:07
_ _ 












Lamar Jackson’s debut as a member of the Baltimore Ravens flew high and not so high last night for the quarterback in the NFL Hall of Fame game’s unofficial start to a new season of football but ratings for the NBC broadcast match-up with the Chicago Bears definitely went down.


With a 4.7/9 in metered market results and a 1.8/7 in fast affiliates, the Ravens 17-16 win over the Chicago Bears in Canton, Ohio took a two-time double digit hit last night from last year. That’s a 13% decline in the early metrics and a harder 18% fall in the first round of 18-49 results from the August 3, 2017 gridiron battle between the always well watched Dallas Cowboys’ 20-18 victory over the Arizona Cardinals.




Which, even though the 6.50 million watched the Hall of Fame game and NBC won Thursday night, means the usually virtually meaningless first pre-season game now takes on hefty implications. Certainly, coming off last season where the NFL was plagued with a ratings limp and controversy and Donald Trump’s fire over players protesting social injustice by refusing to stand for the National Anthem, a decline does not augur well at this point – something Rupert Murdoch must be very aware of as the increasingly New Fox prepares this season to start its deal with the NFL to air games on Thursdays.

It should be noted that not a single player on either the Bears or the 2013 Super Bowl winning Ravens didn’t stand for the National Anthem last night. It should also be noted that while they might have induced fans or the President’s ire if they had taken a knee, the NFL’s new policy requiring players to stand for “The Star-Spangled Banner” actually has had the knees cut out from it with filed grievances from the NFL Players Association


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *“Dear white people”: Bloomberg writer explains racism to his fellow white people, provides handy checklist *
> Posted at 5:13 pm on August 2, 2018 by Brett T.
> 
> Share on Facebook Share on Twitter
> ...



*How much ya wanna bet the article was written by a " Whitey "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

#1 Why are these liberal whores such whores?
#2 Where were they when I was in school?
TheBlaze

Female school teacher admits to sex acts with student, pleads guilty — but won’t lose license
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/08/03/female-school-teacher-admits-to-sex-acts-with-student-pleads-guilty-but-wont-lose-license/amp&ved=2ahUKEwj6q-z6qNPcAhVJRK0KHfiHAT0QqUMwBXoECAgQGQ&usg=AOvVaw2ngc-Raz9kU35H3XPA_6Kd


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

With all the racism around, I wonder why peoe need to make it up? Unless.......

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/08/03/waitress-reportedly-scrawled-racial-slur-on-a-receipt-and-tried-to-frame-a-sheriffs-employee-for-it/amp&ved=2ahUKEwj6q-z6qNPcAhVJRK0KHfiHAT0QqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw3N-Pz-U_75jd3czgfPBnkE
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/08/03/waitress-reportedly-scrawled-racial-slur-on-a-receipt-and-tried-to-frame-a-sheriffs-employee-for-it/amp&ved=2ahUKEwj6q-z6qNPcAhVJRK0KHfiHAT0QqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw3N-Pz-U_75jd3czgfPBnkE
TheBlaze

Waitress reportedly scrawled racial slur on a receipt and tried to frame a sheriff’s employee for it
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/08/03/waitress-reportedly-scrawled-racial-slur-on-a-receipt-and-tried-to-frame-a-sheriffs-employee-for-it/amp&ved=2ahUKEwj6q-z6qNPcAhVJRK0KHfiHAT0QqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw3N-Pz-U_75jd3czgfPBnkE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

How the FBI Let a Chinese Spy Skate to Protect This Powerful Democrat
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/08/03/fbi-let-chinese-spy-skate-protect-powerful-democrat/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Cory Booker Poses For Picture With Group That Endorses Terrorists
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34024/cory-booker-poses-picture-group-endorses-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwj12caYrtPcAhUJZKwKHR2pCmMQqUMwAnoECAcQDQ&usg=AOvVaw3LN9-KHJrDjY-uLD7gKi8Q&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Calling BS on the Victimhood Narrative
RICHARD KIRK
Beyond being labeled a traitor to his race, Professor Hill suffered professionally in the corrupt halls of academia for his non-racial, self-reliant, ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/calling_bs_on_the_victimhood_narrative.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

'Socialism or death' gets creepily literal in Canada with patients pressured into euthanasia
AUGUST 4, 2018
A man stuck in Canada's socialized health care system got pressured to commit suicide after he complained to authorities about the abysmal quality of ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/socialism_or_death_gets_creepily_literal_in_canada_with_patients_pressured_into_euthanasia.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Genius,
Cory Booker claims he didn’t read the anti-Israel sign that he allowed himself to be photographed holding
AUGUST 4, 2018
Senator Cory Booker, who is one of the Democrats contending for his party’s 2020 nomination for president, is pleading political negligence
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/cory_booker_claims_he_didnt_read_the_antiisrael_sign_that_he_allowed_himself_to_be_photographed_holding.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

*WORD*

Socialism can't flourish without ignorance
AUGUST 4, 2018
This is where 21st-century America finds itself today relative to that perennial error known as socialism.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/socialism_cant_flourish_without_ignorance.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Dinesh D’Souza’s Death of a Nation
AUGUST 4, 2018
America as founded is at risk. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/dinesh_dsouzas_emdeath_of_a_nationem.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Let's all thank Sarah Jeong for showing us what liberals think of white people
AUGUST 3, 2018
The New York Times doubles down on its blatantly anti-white hiring decision.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/lets_all_thank_sarah_jeong_for_showing_us_what_liberals_think_of_white_people.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

‘Just f*cking SAYING’: J.K. Rowling shares inconvenient TRUTH about socialists (sorry, lefties)
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/08/03/just-fcking-saying-j-k-rowling-shares-inconvenient-truth-about-socialists-sorry-lefties/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjEyriiwNPcAhUOca0KHS_6CEwQqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw1yJm7FbK3kndXGzwtz5dPe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

What bias?

0:49

CNN's Jake Tapper exposes their bias during 2016 Election coverage "we need to win these states"YouTube app - Nov 8, 2016

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=0ahUKEwi7nuC6wtPcAhVPL6wKHYc_CuMQxa8BCC0wBA&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2018)

Wow Joe... even when no one is in here you're still in here alone posting links to news stories you know won't be read.  
You're one strange dude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow Joe... even when no one is in here you're still in here alone posting links to news stories you know won't be read.
> You're one strange dude.


Lot of people need saving in these here parts.
You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.
I don't think you are fooling anyone.
You read all my posts.
Keep up the smart guy thing, it worked out so well in 2016.
Dummy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This isn't culture war. It's worse.*
> By Richard Jack Rail
> Progressives continue to astonish normal people with their complete incomprehension of normals (as Kurt Schlichter calls them) as human beings. Perhaps that's because they don't see us as human beings. They call us unsavory names – deplorables, bitter clingers, toothless, plus every dirty word they can think of. They throw nasty, biological things. They spit on people. They shove people, break windows, start fights, and go out of their way to ensure that everybody has a bad day.
> 
> ...


I think it's a great Dem platform for 2020.  Don't you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

I wonder why SJW's aren't worried about these black murders?

Report: Abortion Accounts for 61% of Black Deaths in America
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/04/report-abortion-accounts-for-61-of-black-deaths-in-america/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi61KnJn9TcAhVSM30KHbSlBXgQqUMwCHoECAkQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0ZlRcefrZrCYLM1cMmNvYD


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder why SJW's aren't worried about these black murders?
> 
> Report: Abortion Accounts for 61% of Black Deaths in America
> 4 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/04/report-abortion-accounts-for-61-of-black-deaths-in-america/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi61KnJn9TcAhVSM30KHbSlBXgQqUMwCHoECAkQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0ZlRcefrZrCYLM1cMmNvYD


They literally dont care.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They literally dont care.


Exactly, they don't mind white doctors killing blacks, but heaven forbid a white cop kills a black dude, good shoot or bad shoot doesn't even matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

I said HOT DAMN! Ann Coulter’s history-SLAM on Sarah Jeong about ‘white men’ is the stuff of LEGEND
46 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/08/05/i-said-hot-damn-ann-coulters-history-slam-on-sarah-jeong-about-white-men-is-the-stuff-of-legend/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjNx-upgdbcAhVORa0KHVrcCTsQqUMwAXoECAcQCQ&usg=AOvVaw35YX8gYFrbBiDgm0NCOr2s&ampcf=1
Ann Coulter

✔@AnnCoulter
https://twitter.com/AnnCoulter/status/1025902921651834880

Luckily for Jeong, the way “white men” saw the world in the 50s was that South Korea should be free. https://twitter.com/realjameswoods/status/1025608906662469632 …


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

The tolerant left,

Kentucky Democrat Makes Vile Joke About Assault On Rand Paul
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34049/kentucky-democrat-makes-vile-joke-about-assault-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi1_ISOhtbcAhVIJKwKHZkPDXkQqUMwAHoECAcQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3uIz2yj8c-3LKuhLxv58Iu&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

Democratic Strategist Claims Sarah Jeong Tweets Aren’t Racist Because Racism Is ‘Prejudice Plus Power’
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34050/democratic-strategist-claims-sarah-jeong-tweets-frank-camp?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi1_ISOhtbcAhVIJKwKHZkPDXkQqUMwAXoECAcQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3NygDzcpwcJL8vAop2ftai&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

You Can't Use the Term 'Identity Politics,' Says Kamala Harris
40 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/08/05/you-cant-use-the-term-identity-politics-says-kamala-

*Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) told left-wing activists at the Netroots Nation conference on Friday that the phrase “identity politics” was “pejorative” and should be rejected.*
Harris had just told the conference that black women were not being given their due by the Democratic Party. She said it was “an uncomfortable truth” was that “the folks who helped build the Democratic Party and have been the backbone of the Democratic Party have not always been given equal voice in the Democratic Party, and we need to deal with that.” She went on to point out that black women had been critical to the party, as in Doug Jones’s victory last year in the special election for Senate in Alabama.

Instead of just thanking “women of color,” Harris said, “we should be electing them.”

She then went on to say:

Kamala Harris attacks ‘identity politics’ @CSPANhttps://t.co/cZUI1X3pl5

— Joel B. Pollak (@joelpollak) August 5, 2018

Now, I am aware that some people would say that what I just said is plain “identity politics.” But, I have a problem, guys, with that phrase, “identity politics.” ‘Cause let’s be clear, when people say that, it’s a pejorative. That phrase is used to divide and it is used to distract. Its purpose is to minimize and marginalize issues that impact all of us. It is used to try and shut us up. Because, think about — think about when you’ve heard it raised: when we’re talking about race, when we’re talking about gender, when we’re talking about sexual orientation, when we’re talking about civil rights. And, yes, we’re talking about those issues. And we won’t be shut up. And we won’t be silenced. We won’t be silent about immigrant rights. We won’t be silent about a woman’s right to control her own body. We won’t be silence about equal opportunity and equal justice under the law.

harris/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwilvdrvhtbcAhUFTawKHUoKBSwQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw3YUEN6wFuBowFwASzTH5Co&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

Immigration Will Not Make America Great Again
SPENCER P. MORRISON
The fallacies of the argument laid bare.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/immigration_will_not_make_america_great_again.html


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They literally dont care.


Yes... they don't care.  Insightful.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You Can't Use the Term 'Identity Politics,' Says Kamala Harris
> 40 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/08/05/you-cant-use-the-term-identity-politics-says-kamala-
> 
> ...



Any thoughts on what she said Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Any thoughts on what she said Joe?


Yes, she is a victim, people of color are victims.
They should be elected by the color of their skin alone, like Obama. We all know how that worked out.
She also wants open borders and the right to kill unborn black babies.
Is that what you got out of it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Any thoughts on what she said Joe?


So you do read my posts.
LOL.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, she is a victim, people of color are victims.
> They should be elected by the color of their skin alone, like Obama. We all know how that worked out.
> She also wants open borders and the right to kill unborn black babies.
> Is that what you got out of it?


Idk if I agree.  Seems to me black women have supported democrats as much as anyone... and it's fair to point out that they've gotten very little in return.  Really not that different a pitch then Trumps making to the rust belt, only in this case more focused on black women who I'd expect are also thinking they system is failing them.  Seems fairly mundane in today's sharply divided partisan political atmosphere.  

If I were speaking of the realpolitik's, what I see this as being about is KH running for President in 2018.  Have to think her chances become slimmer if Nancy Pelosi gets replaced before then by... say a women of color.  What I read was her telling supporters to buckle down because it might be a while.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you do read my posts.
> LOL.


???


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> ???


See post 16641


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See post 16641


I just read it cuz I felt bad for you.  You plainly have no friends or life, and spend all day alone at a computer monitoring the political section of a youth soccer forum.  Weekdays, weekends, the middle of the night... you literally are always in here posting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I just read it cuz I felt bad for you.  You plainly have no friends or life, and spend all day alone at a computer monitoring the political section of a youth soccer forum.  Weekdays, weekends, the middle of the night... you literally are always in here posting.


I am a robot, you dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Idk if I agree.  Seems to me black women have supported democrats as much as anyone... and it's fair to point out that they've gotten very little in return.  Really not that different a pitch then Trumps making to the rust belt, only in this case more focused on black women who I'd expect are also thinking they system is failing them.  Seems fairly mundane in today's sharply divided partisan political atmosphere.
> 
> If I were speaking of the realpolitik's, what I see this as being about is KH running for President in 2018.  Have to think her chances become slimmer if Nancy Pelosi gets replaced before then by... say a women of color.  What I read was her telling supporters to buckle down because it might be a while.


So Obama the great uniter didn't unite shit, right?
All he did is divide the country on purpose, that is what community organizers do.
Hopefully that social experiment is over with for good. Hopefully we won't make the same mistake with a woman or gay candidate.
Elect the best person and that obviously wasn't Obama or Hillary.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So Obama the great uniter didn't unite shit, right?
> All he did is divide the country on purpose, that is what community organizers do.
> Hopefully that social experiment is over with for good. Hopefully we won't make the same mistake with a woman or gay candidate.
> Elect the best person and that obviously wasn't Obama or Hillary.


Well he certainly didn't unify you... as all your angry/ranty posting points out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well he certainly didn't unify you... as all your angry/ranty posting points out.


Well, at least you know where I stand.
Mealy mouth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

He always was sort of a bitch.

Randy Moss Wore Tie with Names of Blacks Killed by Police to Hall of Fame
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/08/05/randy-moss-wore-tie-with-names-of-blacks-killed-by-police-to-hall-of-fame/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwidzpeRhdfcAhUOYK0KHbMsD1IQqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0Q9VoQic1VKd_FSe6nfKwN


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2018)

The BOYCOTTS against the NFL are going to be much worse this year....Mark my words !

*The NFL is spending Tons of money trying to promote the league, when the revenue *
*doesn't come in to even cover the cost of those advertisements/political positions they*
*will TRULY feel the pain.....*

*BOYCOTT THE NFL IN 2018 - 2019 !!!!!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2018)

Somewhere on the California border..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

Syrian Paper Claims Israel's Mossad Assassinated Chemical Weapons Expert
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/08/06/mossad-did-it-syrian-paper-claims-israel-assassinated-chemical-weapons-expert/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj7mfXxodjcAhUFS6wKHfDZBBEQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0BGr110L_4dS6_cK_dMqpF&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

Fake News

NYT erases 52 million white people
AUGUST 6, 2018
Liberals want you to think that white people are disappearing rapidly.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/nyt_erases_52_million_white_people_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

No big deal, just Peter Fonda encouraging voter fraud so Dems can win in 2018
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/08/05/no-big-deal-just-peter-fonda-encouraging-voter-fraud-so-dems-can-win-in-2018/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjQj9r0p9jcAhUG2qwKHYGcD20QqUMwAnoECAcQDQ&usg=AOvVaw1aI4vVHNncYnJRW4eKztSC&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

In Washington, state employees are suing to "escape" labor unions


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

U.S. Official Blames UN Agency for Perpetuating Palestinian Refugee Crisis


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

*Antifa Harasses Candace Owens at Breakfast: ‘Stop White Supremacy!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2018)

*SHOWTIME Series Kills Off Actress Who Complained About Pay Parity...* *Women-only business club defends hiring male boss...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Sarah and the white guys who saved Korea
AUGUST 7, 2018
30,000 American troops -- most of them white -- died so that little Sarah could whimper and whine. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/sarah_and_the_white_guys_who_saved_korea.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

When socialists let us know what they really believe
AUGUST 6, 2018
A Santa Barbara city councilman lets the mask slip and states the true aim of the left.

By Rick Moran
Santa Barbara's city government recently criminalized the use of plastic straws. This is a minor annoyance, something we're all used to from nanny-state politicians.

But one city councilman, Jesse Dominguez, had a totally honest explanation for why the council thought it necessary to micro-manage our lives: "Unfortunately, common sense is just not common. We have to regulate every aspect of people's lives."

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/when_socialists_let_us_know_what_they_really_believe.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

What would have happened if this illegal alien criminal was not here?

Refugee Who Seriously Wounded Cop Should Have Been Deported Two Years Ago
Cortney O'Brien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Finally we see who the real party of racism is,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Media
*‘Where is CNN’?! Glenn Beck BLISTERS CNN for pathetic coverage of Antifa attack on Kirk/Owens and DAMN *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

They sure don't look like conservatives,

FACES OF ANTIFA
*Berkeley police under fire for releasing names, mug shots of riot suspects*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They sure don't look like conservatives,
> 
> FACES OF ANTIFA
> *Berkeley police under fire for releasing names, mug shots of riot suspects*


Leftist cretins.
Are those who align themselves with these "people", proud of their comrades?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Leftist cretins.
> Are those who align themselves with these "people", proud of their comrades?


I haven't heard anyone denouncing them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven't heard anyone denouncing them.


I just did.
What am I, a half wit plumber?
(..dont answer that.)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Leftist cretins.
> Are those who align themselves with these "people", proud of their comrades?


These Democrats are so proud of what they do, they hide their faces....
Although after looking at their faces, I can understand why they hide them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just did.
> What am I, a half wit plumber?
> (..dont answer that.)


Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

DHS Just Released New Numbers on Illegal Visa Overstays 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Welcome to America, now get the fuck outta here,
*DACA recipients suing if they are not hired*

Daniel Marques would probably be working as a financial adviser for a big investment firm in New Jersey right now.

David Rodriguez might have landed an internship with Procter & Gamble in Miami.

Sandy Vasquez might be an engineering intern in Silicon Valley.

Ruben Juarez might have snagged a finance internship in Connecticut.

All four of them went to college and graduated with honors. And all four of them say they were denied jobs, even though they had valid work permits because they are part of the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program, known as DACA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

*Vice: Patriot Prayer’s Joey Gibson is making Antifa look violent*
John SextonPosted at 5:01 pm on August 7, 2018







Vice News posted a video report yesterday in which correspondent Dexter Thomas claims to have discovered a secret strategy used by Patriot Prayer leader Joey Gibson to make Antifa look bad. What is the secret strategy? Gibson shows up, gets attacked, and refuses to fight back.

See Also: Why doesn’t President Trump get more credit?

I know what you’re probably thinking. There must be more to this theory. I must be ridiculing it unfairly. But no, I promise you that’s the whole insight. Joey Gibson is making Antifa look violent by, um, well…I’ll let Vice News explain:


TRENDING:
*Vice: Patriot Prayer's Joey Gibson is making Antifa look violent *
On Saturday, Patriot Prayer held a “Freedom March” in Portland. Around a thousand counter protesters showed up, far outnumbering the 200 or so people who came to support Patriot Prayer.

But Gibson isn’t playing a numbers game. His strategy appears to focus more on creating moments that will make leftists look violent — and himself look like a victim.

In the clip below, Thomas explains the secret formula in more detail, “He’s got a formula. Walk into counter-protesters. Provoke a violent reaction. Then retreat back behind the police line.” Maybe you can already see the problem here, but in case you don’t let me try to explain it with an analogy.

If a trans rights protester walked up to a masked mob of anti-trans rights counter-protesters, got slapped around a bit, then retreated behind the police line, I don’t think anyone would be asking him or her, ‘Why are you provoking this mob to violence?’ Most people would be asking ‘Why are we tolerating this violent mob that can’t keep its hands to itself? Walking up to people and talking to them is not an excuse for violence unless you believe, as some on the far left do, that speech is violence.

It’s also somewhat odd to see Vice News calling out someone on the right for doing what left-wing protesters have done for decades. How many times during Occupy Wall Street did protesters get in the faces of police and then, when they are arrested or pushed back, claim they were victims of state violence. In fact, you may remember that the stat Occupy pointed to most proudly on social media was the number of people who had been arrested for the cause. In the end, it began to seem as if that was the only thing the group agreed on. From the NY Post:

The movement’s lack of leaders only made things more chaotic and confusing as the months have gone on.

There were marches, arrests and plenty of YouTube videos of protesters getting pepper-sprayed. In the end, though, it appeared that eliciting these kind of moments—provoking the police until they overreacted — was the movement’s primary, if not only, goal.

The bottom line is that even if this was a conscious strategy by Joey Gibson, he’s not making anyone in the mob do anything. He’s not making them show up. He’s not making them dress in black and bring weapons. He’s not making them cover their faces. He’s not making them threaten people. And he’s definitely not making them hit anyone. They are doing those things because they believe in them.

In short, the far left looks violent because the far left is violent. It’s not even a secret. The most distinctive aspect of Antifa is that they openly embrace violence against their enemies. So all Gibson is really doing is showing that the far left is exactly who they say they are. Until the left decides to rein in some of their more extreme elements, they are going to keep getting violent and looking bad to the majority of Americans who don’t support violence and don’t believe speech is violence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

*Berkeley Antifa: Smashing fascism and city vehicles but mostly city vehicles*
John SextonPosted at 3:01 pm on August 7, 2018







Yesterday I wrote about the Antifa counter-protest which took place in Portland over the weekend, but there was another Antifa mob marching in Berekely on Sunday. The Mercury News reported on the rally which resulted in 20 arrests and a similar number of vandalized city vehicles:

See Also: Why doesn’t President Trump get more credit?

Anti-fascist protesters surrounded and shouted down the outnumbered alt-right demonstrators, some of whom wore Army fatigues and combat boots, as they gathered at Martin Luther King Jr. Civic Center Park for a “No To Marxism in Berkeley” rally — the latest in a series of standoffs taking place all over the country.

Protesters stood inches apart, screaming in each other’s faces, and in some cases pushing and shoving one another. Berkeley police had arrested 20 people as of Sunday evening — mostly on suspicion of carrying prohibited weapons. Two people taken into custody had scrapes and bloody faces in their mug shots. Police reported three minor injuries, all of which were treated at the scene…

Protesters threw homemade fireworks at officers in the area of Milvia and Center streets, prompting police to deploy a smoke canister, [Officer Byron] White said. As of Sunday afternoon, police reported protesters also had vandalized more than 20 cars, all of which were Berkeley city vehicles — smashing their windows and setting one on fire — and burned three dumpsters.

Most of the damage was done by a group of black-clad Antifa members who left the site of the main rally and ran through the street ahead of the police. A livestreamer named Ford Fischer followed the group and captured video of them breaking windows at a military recruiting office:


TRENDING:
*Vice: Patriot Prayer's Joey Gibson is making Antifa look violent *

Notice at the end of this clip Fischer is being warned that no cops are around and he better leave before more Antifa show up to confront him. In an appearance on Fox News, Fischer said he did leave and added, “Frankly, I have no doubt that I would have been hurt had I not left.”

Despite all of this, there has been some criticism of the Berkeley police for posting mugshots of the people they arrested. Here’s a sample:

Thomas Parker, 22, of Berkeley, was arrested near Francisco and McGee for working with others to commit a crime. pic.twitter.com/5hvq2iPRtS

— Berkeley Police (@berkeleypolice) August 5, 2018



Blake Griffith, 29, of Oakland, was arrested near Addison and Martin Luther King Jr. Way for vandalism. pic.twitter.com/r7pXhMgKvu

— Berkeley Police (@berkeleypolice) August 5, 2018



Bella Podolsky, 27, of San Francisco, was arrested near Civic Center Park for possession of a banned weapon. pic.twitter.com/6p31jRKFyL

— Berkeley Police (@berkeleypolice) August 5, 2018



Caitlin Boyle, 27, of Oakland, was arrested for working with others to commit a crime. pic.twitter.com/QilrPNfLUy

— Berkeley Police (@berkeleypolice) August 5, 2018



Fox News reports there is concern from some quarters that police were targeting Antifa and could be putting them in danger:

Veena Dubal, a law professor at the University of California, said she found it “disturbing” that the police department would post the mugshots and risk the possibility of putting the demonstrators in danger.

“This is very disturbing,” Dubal told The Guardian. “It seems like a public-shaming exercise, which is not the role of the police department…They are making it really accessible for folks who might wish these people harm to locate them.”…

Jay Kim, the executive director of the National Lawyers Guild local chapter, said he felt police were targeting “anti-fascist protesters.”

“It really seemed to us like the Berkeley police department was there to…target the anti-fascist protesters,” Kim said.

Kim said about 21 people contacted the NLG regarding the arrests, claiming the “vast majority” arrested were anti-fascist protesters.

Just a theory here but maybe the reason the majority of people arrested were Antifa members is that Antifa members were the ones smashing things and carrying weapons. A spokesman for the Berkeley police told Fox News, “People are coming from out of town and bringing weapons and are committed to violence…We don’t want people to be able to do that with anonymity.”

That sounds pretty reasonable to me. In case you had any doubt who was doing the smashing, here’s a bunch of Antifa goons smashing city vehicle windows while yelling, “F**k the city of Berkeley!” The city should have no regrets about arresting these creeps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

She will fit right in,
Kamala Harris: Census Shouldn’t Ask Citizenship but Should Cover Gender Identity


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't flatter yourself.


Quarter wit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Quarter wit?


Getting close.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2018)

*Malcolm Jenkins Says Players Will Soon Release Statement on Anthem Protests*
82EmailGoogle+Twitter


*Not sure this guy is reading the crowd correctly*






AP Photo/Eric Gay
7 Aug 2018491
*Philadelphia Eagles safety Malcolm Jenkins says that the players are about to release a major statement on protests during the playing of the national anthem.*
The National Football League and representatives for the players are still in talks about forming a joint policy on anthem protests, but if Jenkins’ announcement is any indication, the players are getting restless on a lack of an agreement.


Jenkins initially told the _Philadelphia Inquirer_ that he was not sure what he will personally do about his anthem protests, but he hinted that a major statement is on the way from the players.

Apparently, speaking for the player’s coalition on Tuesday, Jenkins said, “We will probably have an op-ed or something drop Wednesday.”

Jenkins said that he thinks the league erred when it created its policy to ban protests early this year. The two-time Super Bowl champion noted that he thinks the protests would have been practically non-existent this season if the league had left the issue alone.

“It would have moved to a point where we were working together to draw some awareness to these issues and put some more action to the effort to amplify what players are talking about,” Jenkins said according to Philly.com. “Talking out of both sides [of their mouth] on behalf of the owners has put players in a place where we don’t trust the league’s intentions, and we don’t trust the intentions of the owners.”

In fact, Jenkins added that he thinks players are moving on from anthem protests and into other areas of activism. “People are beginning to see this is bigger than just the two minutes of the national anthem,” he said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Didn't Obama go to and "teach" at one of these institutes of higher learning?
This explains why he was so Anti-American, he was just stupid and it's not his fault.
No wonder he won't release his transcripts.





*Video: Ivy League College Students Have No Idea What’s in the First Amendment*
Amelia Hamilton


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

GREEN PARTY SPACE ALIEN THWARTS DEMS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

*Despite crackdown, immigrants flowing through Arizona border*













SAN LUIS, Ariz. (AP) — The 3-year-old boy with a bowl haircut and striped shirt silently clung to his father in the back of a U.S. Border Patrol truck.

Their shoes still muddy from crossing the border, the father and son had just been apprehended at a canal near a border fence in Arizona on a muggy night in July. Before the father, son and two older children could make it any farther, a Border Patrol agent intervened and directed them through a large border gate.


The father handed over documents that showed gang members had committed crimes against his family, one of the ways immigrants who seek asylum try to prove their cases. After a wait, he and his children were hauled away in a van to be processed at a Border Patrol station about 20 miles away in Yuma.

The encounter witnessed by The Associated Press illustrates how families are still coming into the U.S. even in the face of daily global headlines about the Trump administration’s zero-tolerance immigration policies. The flow of families from Central America is especially pronounced in this overlooked stretch of border in Arizona and California.

The Border Patrol’s Yuma Sector has seen a more than 120 percent spike in the number of families and unaccompanied children caught at the border over the last year, surprising many in an area that had been largely quiet and calm for the past decade.

So far this fiscal year, agents in the Yuma sector have apprehended nearly 10,000 families and 4,500 unaccompanied children, a giant increase from just seven years ago when they arrested only 98 families and 222 unaccompanied children.

The Trump administration’s policy of separating families did not seem to be slowing the flow. The Border Patrol here apprehended an average of 30 families per day in June, when the uproar over the policy was at its peak, an increase from May. Yuma is now the second-busiest sector for family border crossings next to the Rio Grande Valley in Texas.

Agents and border crossers here have many things to contend with. Parts of the border are urban, with fences and canals on the U.S. side directly across from a home’s backyard in Mexico. The sector includes Arizona and part of California, along with the Imperial Sand Dunes and Colorado River.

While drug smugglers and other criminals use the vast desert to cross illegally, most families and children simply walk or swim across into the U.S. and wait to be arrested, according to Border Patrol spokesman Jose Garibay. Many travel in large groups, he said.

Garibay says he was once on assignment when he encountered a group of over 60 families and children.

Dealing with large numbers of families and children has proven to be logistically difficult for the agency. There are only so many vans to transport the immigrants to the sector’s processing facility in Yuma.






A mother and 5-year-old daughter from Honduras are detained by U.S. Customs and Border Patrol agents Wednesday, July 18, 2018, in San Luis, Ariz. (AP Photo/Matt York)

Many don’t understand why so many families and children from Central America are coming to the U.S. through this stretch of Arizona and braving its extreme summer heat, when the more direct path takes them to the Rio Grande Valley in Texas, more than 1,000 miles away.

Garibay said migration patterns are largely controlled by the cartels that smuggle people across. The Mexican state of Tamaulipas that borders the Rio Grande has been experiencing extreme violence by drug cartels that the head of U.S. Customs and Border Protection recently said are fighting for “every inch” of control of the river where migrants are often smuggled in Texas.

Randy Capps of the Migration Policy Institute says it’s noteworthy that most of the border crossers in the Yuma sector are Guatemalans. He said it’s possible many are headed for California and that crossing through the Yuma area may be the safest and simplest way to do that.

They are encountering a section of border that the government hails as its gold standard for border security. It was one of the busiest sectors in the country for years before new fencing, technology, remote surveillance and more agents resulted in a drastic drop in border crossings.

“It’s really been a combined effort across the whole agency to be able to turn this sector into something that is manageable and not somewhere there was 138,000 apprehensions back in 2005,” Garibay said.

Yuma is an agricultural hub that relies heavily on immigrant labor to harvest crops, mainly lettuce and dates. Hundreds of Mexican workers cross the border with special visas to work the fields. Their employers have to pay to house and feed them, and they earn around $10 an hour.

The Yuma area supplies 90 percent of the nation’s leafy greens for most of the year— a $2.5-billion-a-year industry. It’s a place heavily reliant on immigrant labor, but also where President Donald Trump beat Hillary Clinton by more than 5 points.

A 45-minute drive from the city of Yuma south through a number of fields leads to San Luis, Arizona, the small border city where clothing shops and Mexican restaurants line the street leading to Mexico.

On the same night the 3-year-old and his family were taken into custody, an agent out on patrol near Yuma spotted two men and two boys ages 12 and 13 from Guatemala standing on a road waiting to be arrested. The group had walked through a knee-high canal and their pants and shoes were wet and dirty. An agent gathered their names, home countries and dates of birth before putting them in his truck while waiting for a transport van. The men and boys said nothing as they were taken away.






Three of four arrested Guatemalan nationals, two men and a 12-year-old boy, surrender to a U.S. Customs and Border Patrol agent. (AP Photo/Matt York)

At a shelter for immigrants on the Mexico side, more recently deported immigrants, families and Central Americans have been showing up this year. Casa del Migrante la Divina Providencia was seeing about 1,000 people each month in 2017. In 2018, over 2,000 people started showing up monthly, according to Martin Salgado, who runs the shelter.

Most of the people served at the shelter are Mexicans who were deported. But on occasion, Central Americans making their way north stopped here for a warm meal, a prayer and a bed.

Jose Blanco, 28, had left Honduras nearly a month prior to arriving at the shelter. He and two others tried crossing the border illegally near San Luis but came back after six hours on foot, when he found it was too hot and dangerous to keep going.

Blanco, the father of two children who were back in Honduras, said he planned on going home instead of trying to cross again.

“It’s too hard here right now,” Blanco said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

*Joe Donnelly Caves, Backs Trump on Wall Funding*
18EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Michael Conroy
8 Aug 201897
*Sen. Joe Donnelly (D-IN) caved on Wednesday, suggesting that he will support funding President Donald Trump’s proposed border wall in a September spending bill.*
Donnelly, who is facing intense scrutiny over his position on immigration from Indiana Senate Republican nominee Mike Braun, said on Wednesday that he is fine with giving President Trump up to $5 billion in funding for his promised wall on America’s southern border.


Trump has continued to threaten a government shutdown before or after the 2018 midterm elections if he does not get border wall funding in the September spending bill. The 45th president has suggested that he wants $5 billion in funding for the wall in the spending bill.

Donnelly said that he does “not want under any circumstances” a government shutdown and said that Congress should “absolutely” partially fund the president’s wall.

“I’m fine with providing him some more. I actually voted for border wall funding three different times,” Donnelly told _Politico_ on Wednesday. “I’m fine with that. I’m fine with $3 [billion], $3.5, $4 or $5” billion this fall.

Donnelly also said that he has supported President Trump’s Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA) solution, which would provide $25 billion for the wall, cut legal immigration, and grant amnesty for roughly 1.8 million illegal aliens.

Braun, Donnelly’s Republican opponent for the U.S. Senate, suggested that Donnelly caved to increasing political pressure to support Trump’s wall amidst a tight Senate race. One poll this summer had businessman Mike Braun beating Donnelly.


On Wednesday, Braun released a new TV ad, “Doer” which contrasted Braun’s records of creating hundreds of jobs while Donnelly outsourced jobs to Mexico while providing little for Hoosiers.


Josh Kelly, Mike Braun’s spokesman, said on Wednesday, “Mike Braun is a doer: From creating hundreds of American jobs, to offering his employees nearly double the minimum wage starting out and affordable, stable healthcare, Mike Braun gets things done for Hoosier families.”

Mike Braun, as the founder and chief executive of Meyer Distributing, paid his employers nearly double the minimum wage in Indiana at $14.50 per hour. As a result of President Trump’s Tax Cuts and Jobs Act, Braun lowered the amount that employees have to contribute to their health insurance plans.

In contrast, the Center for Effective Lawmaking, a nonpartisan think tank, labeled Donnelly the least effective Democrat in the Senate.

Last year the Associated Press (AP) reported that as Sen. Donnelly slammed Carrier Corp. for moving manufacturing jobs to Mexico, he profited from a family business that relied on Mexico labor to produce dye for ink pads. Donelly has long attacked free-trade policies for hollowing out America’s manufacturing sector, however, Donelly’s family arts and crafts business profited from the very same trade and low wage labor policies the senator has decried.

“Braun’s doer record is a stark contrast to career politician Senator Donnelly, the least effective Democrat in the Senate, who profits from his family business outsourcing Hoosier jobs to Mexico and consistently votes against doers like Mike Braun,” Kelly added in a statement on Wednesday


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Best News Ever,
Person in charge of Kris Kobach recount: Kris Kobach...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Too bad he didn't break his fucking neck.


*Security camera footage shows moment illegal immigrant falls from top of 30-foot border fence*
56 mins





An illegal immigrant was severely injured after he fell from the top of a 30-foot high border wall in California on Sunday, Customs and Border Patrol says. The man had to be airlifted to a nearby hospital in Palm Springs. (Image source: KYMA-TV screenshot)
 Follow 
Chris EnloeWeekend Editor
Article GoalInform
Share

Tweet
A man attempting to enter the United States illegally was severely injured over the weekend when he fell from the top of a 30-foot border fence in California. The moment was caught on a nearby security camera.

According to KYMA-TV, U.S. Border Patrol agents found a severely injured man outside a Calexico, California, mall Sunday evening. Positioned just behind the mall is the U.S.-Mexico border, where a massive wall separates the U.S. from Mexicali, the Mexican city on the opposite side of the wall.

When the agents stumbled upon the man, they discovered he had bilateral femur fractures in both legs, in addition to a possible back injury.

The agents immediately began providing first aid and called paramedics. The injuries were so bad, according to KYMA, that he had to be airlifted to a nearby hospital in Palm Springs.


' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-In-Content_300x250_102">
After reviewing security camera footage aimed at the border wall, it was clear what happened: The man attempted to enter the U.S. illegally by climbing over the wall, but didn’t anticipate the wall being as high as it was. The footage shows him slip, then fall — his legs absorbing the brunt of the impact.

According to WNYW-TV, U.S. Customs and Border Protection is using the incident as a teaching moment, dissuading future attempts to illegally cross the border — especially over a 30-foot high fence.

“The El Centro Sector Border Patrol reminds the public of the dangers involved in attempting to cross illegally into the United States. The newly established border wall system is 30 feet tall and attempting to climb up or down could result in potentially life-threatening injuries,” CBP said.

Watch the security camera footage of the incident here


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too bad he didn't break his fucking neck.
> 
> 
> *Security camera footage shows moment illegal immigrant falls from top of 30-foot border fence*
> ...



*Now why was he flown to Palm Springs ?*

*I'm pretty sure every thousand feet there is an " Exit " door for just this matter. *
*Just gather him up and wheel him back to the side he came from....Sarc.*

*Now he's draining our Tax Dollars even more with the Helicopter Flight, Hospital care,*
* High cost reconstructive surgery, Nurses care, Outpatient care...on and on it goes....*
*surgery....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Now why was he flown to Palm Springs ?*
> 
> *I'm pretty sure every thousand feet there is an " Exit " door for just this matter. *
> *Just gather him up and wheel him back to the side he came from....Sarc.*
> ...


He will probably sue because there was no ladder.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

I wish I was this coordinated,

*Masturbating Bicyclist Attempts To Break Into Armed Grandmother's Home. Then This Happens. *
By Kassy Dillon


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

We don't need no stinking wall,

*Islamic Man At New Mexico Compound Trained Kids To Commit School Shootings, Court Documents Say *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wish I was this coordinated,
> 
> *Masturbating Bicyclist Attempts To Break Into Armed Grandmother's Home. Then This Happens. *
> By Kassy Dillon



*Cycling while wackin/harassin can lead to a missed stroke..... *
*" dickin " with a Granny in Texas can lead to a loss of hydraulic*
*" pump " fluid...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Joe Donnelly Caves, Backs Trump on Wall Funding*
> 18EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


Could the great big beautiful wall be happening?
This is the second lib to flip today.
*Exclusive—Joe Manchin Backs Funding Trump’s Border Wall in Fall Spending Bill*

Sen. Joe Manchin (D-WV) told Breitbart News in an exclusive statement on Wednesday that he supports funding $5 billion for President Donald Trump’s proposed border wall in the fall spending


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

*Ponder this !*

*Democrats = KKK = ANTIFA = BLM*

*Why is Spike Lee the " Dickhead " releasing his new pile of Shit Friday......*
*It's called " BLACKKKLANSMAN "......*
*I'll tell you why.....because it's all part of the plan to divide society and create*
*Civil unrest leading to Civil War.....*

*If you've never seen a Spike Lee film, then be prepared for 1.5 to 2.25 hours*
*of Spike Lee Racism.....*
*It's no coincidence the release coincides with the Democrats attempt at inciting*
*Riots in Charlottesville....*
*The Gov, the Mayor, the asst Mayor were ALL in on the con job to incite Violence.....*
*And NOW Spike Lee is attempting to do it with a Disgusting Rotten Film a year *
*later.....Imagine that...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

WATCH: Pelosi Says Voting For Democrats Gives 'Leverage' To Illegal Aliens
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34255/watch-pelosi-says-voting-democrats-gives-leverage-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwieqff5_t7cAhVEZKwKHV8-BaAQqUMwBHoECAcQFQ&usg=AOvVaw3aHSceVNPyCdaeabUgY6MF


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2018)

*Ann Coulter: Sarah Jeong Better Drive Carefully!*



_





ANN COULTER 8 Aug 2018 


*If you’re worried about the social media monopolies censoring speech, just be happy they can’t put you in prison.*

Federal prosecutors are celebrating the one-year anniversary of the Charlottesville, Virginia, “Unite the Right” rally — isn’t this the “paper” anniversary? — by indicting James Fields for “hate.”

Fields has already been charged with murder in state court. (I would think that “hate” would be subsumed by a murder charge.)

But the federal “hate crimes” statute allows the feds to skirt the Constitution’s ban on double jeopardy — at least for certain kinds of “hate.”

— The stabbing of Yankel Rosenbaum by assailants yelling “Get the Jew!”: NOT a federal hate crime.

— The brutal kidnapping and murder of a young white couple in Knoxville, Tennessee, by black youths: NOT a federal hate crime.

— The torture of a mentally disabled kid in Chicago, by assailants saying “F— white people!” and “F— Trump!”: NOT a federal hate crime. (Curiously, none of the attackers was Sarah Jeong.)

— A white man killing a white woman by driving into a crowd of left-wing protesters: THAT’S a federal hate crime.

To make their case, prosecutors did a deep dive into Fields’ social media postings to prove that, yes, while he might have killed a white woman in this particular case, he’s still a racist.

The second paragraph of the indictment states:

Prior to August 12, 2017, Defendant JAMES ALEX FIELDS JR. obtained multiple social media accounts, which he used to express his beliefs regarding race, national origin, religion and other topics. On these accounts, FIELDS expressed and promoted his belief that white people are superior to other races and peoples; expressed support of the social and racial policies of Adolf Hitler and Nazi-era Germany, including the Holocaust; and espoused violence against African Americans, Jewish people and members of other racial, ethnic and religious groups he perceived to be non-white. FIELDS also expressed these views directly in interactions with individuals known to him.

GUILTY!

Wait — what? Again, Fields is a white man charged with murdering a white woman.

This is a prosecution of Fields for Bad Thought, utterly oblivious to not only the Constitution’s double jeopardy clause, but the free speech clause and also simple common sense. It’s like a parody of what serious people feared about criminalizing “hate.”

Contrary to common belief on college campuses, there is no “hate speech” exception to the First Amendment. Pimply teenaged boys writing snotty remarks about blacks and Jews is every bit as constitutionally protected as an Asian girl on The New York Times’editorial board writing snotty things about white men, although the latter pays better.

It turns out that hating the wrong people is a far graver crime than murder. (And hating the right people gets you a job at the Times!)

During his commission of one of the worst mass shootings in our history at the Pulse nightclub in Orlando, Omar Mateen made damn sure that no one would think he was a racist, explaining, “I don’t have a problem with black people,” adding, “You guys suffered enough.”

Mass murderer? Yes, fine, he was that. But no one was going to call Omar Mateen a “racist.”

Similarly, the federal prosecutor in Fields’ case has charged the defendant with being something worse than a murderer — they say he’s a racist.

What if he’s found not guilty of murder?

The state murder case seems pretty straightforward. There’s video of Fields’ car plowing into a crowd on the street in front of him, resulting in the death of Heather Heyer. The only question is whether he has a defense, such as that he has a medical condition, it was an accident, or he feared for his life. (For example, if someone was yelling, “There he is! Get the Jew!”)

Fields hit the gas pedal during an officially declared “State of Emergency,” with armed Antifa protesters swarming the streets. Footage online shows his car being surrounded and smashed with baseball bats seconds after the crash. Unless his defense lawyer is planning on intentionally throwing the case for the greater good, Fields seems to have a pretty decent argument that he was in fear for his life.

History has shown that it’s a big mistake to stop your car for protesters. Sooner or later, you get pulled out and beaten to death or nearly so.

During the protests in Ferguson, Missouri, a group of teens surrounded a car 14 miles away, being driven by Zemir Begic, who was accompanied by his fiancee and a friend. Begic got out of the car and was immediately set upon by hammer-wielding teens. He died in the hospital a few hours later.

Reginald Denny stopped his truck in the middle of the L.A. riots — a justified “rebellion,” according to Democratic Rep. Maxine Waters — whereupon he was yanked from the cab and savagely beaten. As Denny’s body lay lifeless on the pavement, Damian Williams — Rep. Waters’ friend — dropped a huge slab of concrete directly on his head. Denny survived only thanks to Good Samaritan Bobby Green, but suffered permanent brain damage.

In 2013, bikers swarmed a banker, Alexian Lien, on New York City’s Henry Hudson Parkway as he was driving with his wife and 2-year-old daughter in their SUV. The bikers became angry after Lien’s wife threw a plum at them and repeatedly slowed down in front of him, forcing him to stop. Each time, Lien escaped by intentionally driving through the swarm of bikers, injuring many and paralyzing one for life. Lien wasn’t even prosecuted.

Days after the 2016 election, David Wilcox was driving in Chicago when a black sedan scraped the side of his car. He got out and was viciously beaten by youths, yelling at him for being a “Trump voter,” evidently because he was white. One of the disappointed Hillary voters got control of Wilcox’s car and dragged him through traffic at speeds of up to 70 mph. Wilcox freed himself by rolling into oncoming traffic. Miraculously, he survived.

Of course, what James Fields’ state of mind was right before he hit the gas pedal is of no consequence compared to his state of mind years earlier, when he was furiously typing hateful posts alone in his bedroom. He could be guilty of “hate.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

*Trump's Welfare Ban for Immigrants Would Be $57.4B Tax Cut for Americans*



_





Mark Ralston/AFP/Getty Images
JOHN BINDER 9 Aug 2018 


*President Trump’s ban on allowing welfare-dependent legal immigrants to resettle permanently in the United States would likely save American taxpayers about $1,600 a year per immigrant.*

As Breitbart News reported, the Trump administration is set to roll out a plan in the next month that bars foreign nationals who need government welfare in order to live from resettling in the U.S. Such a ban on welfare importation through immigration has been eyed by the Trump White House since February.

Such a plan would be a boon for American taxpayers, who currently spend about $57.4 billion a year on paying for the welfare, crime, and schooling costs of the country’s mass importation of 1.5 million new, mostly low skilled legal immigrants every year. In the last decade, the U.S. has imported more than 10 million foreign nationals and is on track to import the same amount in the coming decade if legal immigration controls are not implemented.

The National Academies of Science released a report two years ago, noting that state and local American taxpayers are billed about $1,600 each year per immigrant to pay for their welfare, where immigrant households consume 33 percent more cash welfare than American citizen households.
Trump’s seeking to end the “public charge” that mass legal immigration from mostly the poor and developing world would translate to an annual tax cut for American taxpayers.


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

The Pitiful Roots of Anti-Americanism
ROBERT CURRY
Why Europeans, South Americans, and even U.S. Progressives hate the United States of America.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/the_pitiful_roots_of_antiamericanism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

‘They LITERALLY know nothing.’ Ben Rhodes’ quote on Obama admin using a willing media will INFURIATE you

Posted at 9:11 am on August 9, 2018 by Sam J.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

Oh CNN, never change.
On Wednesday, CNN put out an opinion piece where the writer of said piece said we should ‘thank’ the media for protecting our freedoms and basically compared them to the military.
Keep in mind, CNN is the same outlet that has been pushing for and supporting the removal of InfoWars from various sites … and they want US to thank them for protecting freedoms?
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA.
Yeah, sure.

*Omri Ceren*‏ @*omriceren* 13h13 hours ago




"The average reporter we talk to is 27 years old... They literally know nothing... We created an echo chamber... They were saying things that validated what we had given them to say." - Ben Rhodes, describing how the Obama admin clowned willing journalists for 8 years.pic.twitter.com/WpevUhPTic







5:43 PM - 8 Aug 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

She Guevara strikes again! Latest Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez proposal to pay for Medicare-for-all hits a snag 


During an interview with CNN’s Chris Cuomo last night, Democratic Socialist Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez was asked about the “sticker shock” of her Medicare-for-all plan and how she would pay for it.
She answered with, “Medicare-for-all is cheaper than the current system” because we aren’t — wait for it — “incorporating the costs of all the funeral expenses of those who die because they can’t afford access to health care. That is part of the cost of our system.”

Got that? Medicare for all makes us immortal and there will be no more funeral costs! Because that must be what she means as everyone dies so deferring funeral costs 5, 10, 15 years, etc. won’t help fund _anything_. Oh, and a longer life expectancy in America makes programs like Social Security and Medicare even more underfunded. Has she accounted for that yet?
She also doesn’t seem to realize that the individual mandate was repealed, which might come up when she eventually become a real, life lawmaker in a few months:
https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/08/09/she-guevara-strikes-again-latest-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-proposal-to-pay-for-medicare-for-all-hits-a-snag/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Katie Pavlich shares TERRIFYING video of rocket attack on Israeli civilians, asks 'Where is the outrage?'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

This is why you get terrible movies from Hollywood and it’s not even about politics

Oscar winner Jodie Foster recently said of blockbuster superhero films that “*studios making bad content in order to appeal to the masses and shareholders is like fracking — you get the best return right now but you wreck the earth. … It’s ruining the viewing habits of the American population and then ultimately the rest of the world*.”

Other prominent filmmakers have expressed similar sentiments in the past, erroneously believing that *commercially successful blockbusters are ruinous and that the “masses” (that’s you and me) are not worthy of attention due to a lack of artistic taste*.

Pompous rubbish


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

*Expert: 170 Registered Voters in Ohio’s 12th District Listed as Over 116 Years Old*
5,861


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump's Welfare Ban for Immigrants Would Be $57.4B Tax Cut for Americans*
> 
> 
> _
> ...


57.4 BILLION PER YEAR.....


 That might have a positive impact on the deficit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> 57.4 BILLION PER YEAR.....
> 
> 
> That might have a positive impact on the deficit.


And that is just welfare.
These people refuse to do the simple math.
That would pay for 2 great big beautiful walls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

*NY Post: Don’t forget how Feinstein’s China ties paid off for her while employing her driver-spy*
Ed Morrissey Aug 09, 2018 12:01 PM





Media blackout.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Katie Pavlich shares TERRIFYING video of rocket attack on Israeli civilians, asks 'Where is the outrage?'



*Not a peep from the MSM....*

*Pretty sick that we as a Country funded ( past tense ) those turds in Gaza...*
*Our money ( Our HARD earned money ) is given to scum to bomb/rocket *
*our allies in Israel.*

*Now we have an " Ex " President traveling the Globe on OUR dime stirring *
*up immense hatred against OUR Nation.....*
*That is the sickest thing ever.....*

*And yet still not a peep from the MSM.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

*Immigration raids in Nebraska, Minnesota target businesses...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2018)

Triggered: The Philly Mayor Did A Happy Dance Over Sanctuary City Status, And Then An Illegal Alien Raped A Five-Year-Old





https://townhall.com/tipsheet/townhallcomstaff/2018/08/09/triggered-the-philly-mayor-did-a-happy-dance-over-sanctuary-city-status-and-then-an-illegal-alien-raped-a-fiveyearold-n2508460


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

Looks like left wing fucks are left wing fucks no matter where they live.


ARGENTINA: Pro-Choicers Firebomb, Assault Police After Failed Abortion Vote
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34307/argentina-pro-choicers-firebomb-assault-police-paul-bois?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi-0tOumeLcAhVJ-6wKHZRcAj0QqUMwBXoECAYQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0Hv0-T_DPV_lZHVoyCFn-t


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

Mystery DOJ 757 spotted at Little Rock Airport sparking hopes that DOJ HQ finally is moving against Clinton Foundation - 8/10/18 August 10, 2018Loading lots of boxes like those used for evidence


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mystery DOJ 757 spotted at Little Rock Airport sparking hopes that DOJ HQ finally is moving against Clinton Foundation - 8/10/18 August 10, 2018Loading lots of boxes like those used for evidence


Why would they go to Little Rock to "move against CF" when their offices are in Manhattan?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

This should help,




 *The Daily Beast*‏Verified account @*thedailybeast* Aug 9




St. Louis County prosecutor Bob McCulloch—the Ferguson prosecutor who refused to convict the officer who shot and killed Michael Brown Jr.—has been voted out of officehttps://thebea.st/2AVYQBm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would they go to Little Rock to "move against CF" when their offices are in Manhattan?


That's why it is a mystery.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would they go to Little Rock to "move against CF" when their offices are in Manhattan?


Good question. 

Speaking of questions are you ever going to provide proof to your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners or are you just gonna admit that you're wrong?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Good question.
> 
> Speaking of questions are you ever going to provide proof to your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners or are you just gonna admit that you're wrong?


What portion do you believe is correct?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> What portion do you believe is correct?


Once you actually provide proof of your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners I'll give you an answer. Unless you just want to admit that you were wrong.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Once you actually provide proof of your claim that Russia spies on all foreigners I'll give you an answer. Unless you just want to admit that you were wrong.


I get it that you don't believe me.  So what do you believe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

Ain't this a bitch,
*Secret DMV office serves California lawmakers...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I get it that you don't believe me.  So what do you believe?


Just post your proof. What you posted earlier were links to articles that did not back your assertion that Russia spies on all foreigners.  So based on that I presume that you know that you're wrong. 

So you ready to admit that you are wrong now?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Just post your proof. What you posted earlier were links to articles that did not back your assertion that Russia spies on all foreigners.  So based on that I presume that you know that you're wrong.
> 
> So you ready to admit that you are wrong now?


Why would I admit I was wrong if I think I am right?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would I admit I was wrong if I think I am right?


Then why did you post links to the contrary? Did you even read them first?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Then why did you post links to the contrary? Did you even read them first?


???


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> ???


Is that your final answer?

So you were wrong... well I knew that already. Just waiting to see when you will admit it.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Is that your final answer?
> 
> So you were wrong... well I knew that already. Just waiting to see when you will admit it.


I understand that you don't believe me.  What number do you believe?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I understand that you don't believe me.  What number do you believe?


I believe that you understand that you were wrong and can't come to grips with that.

I understand that this is your attempt at deflecting the issue that you are wrong.

And you are 100% correct that you are wrong.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I believe that you understand that you were wrong and can't come to grips with that.
> 
> I understand that this is your attempt at deflecting the issue that you are wrong.
> 
> And you are 100% correct that you are wrong.


"The issue" is that t realizes he was spied on, which explains his increasingly irrational actions as Mueller gets closer to exposing hat truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

I really didn't think she could get any uglier, I was wrong,
 
*Chelsea Clinton To Headline Pro-Abortion Event To Block Kavanaugh*
*"Rise Up For Roe"*
by Paul BoisAugust 10, 2018


Former First Daughter Chelsea Clinton will join the fight to block President Trump's SCOTUS nominee Brett Kavanaugh, all in the name of abortion. On Saturday, she will be hosting a pro-abortion rally dedicated to opposing him.

The rally, "Rise Up for Roe," will unfold in New York City, where Chelsea Clinton will speak; Planned Parenthood, NARAL, and Demand Justice Initiative will be organizing the event. Other speakers include Alyssa Milano, U.S. Sen. Elizabeth Warren, and former Michigan Gov. Jennifer Granholm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

Turns out the smear-attack on Rep. Jim Jordan was phony all along
AUGUST 11, 2018
Another attack against a GOP star and effective legislator turns out to have been fake news.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/turns_out_the_smearattack_on_rep_jim_jordan_was_phony_all_along.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

AUGUST 11, 2018
*Obama Foundation’s monumental rip-off*
By Thomas Lifson
The Obama Presidential Center planned for Chicago is nothing more than a personal monument to Barack Obama and a center for political indoctrination in his radical views. It serves no public purpose the way that a presidential library would.  Obama’s presidential papers will not be housed there, and no scholars will be afforded the opportunity to explore the history of his presidency.

And, this is receiving vast public subsidies, despite assurances that it would be privately funded.  Barack and Michelle Obama have been playing a major role in its design, in a fashion reminiscent of a dictator putting up monuments to himself in some third world country. As the revised design stands, it will look like a cenotaph bizarrely erected before the death and burial of its principal.







I have written several pieces about the folly of the OPC. But I am delighted to be joined in this by the Wall Street Journal.  In an article there, Mark Glennon challenges the vast subsidies that all American taxpayers will be affording this personal and political endeavor:

Illinois taxpayers will put up at least $174 million for roadway and transit reconfigurations needed to accommodate the Obama Center. If you don’t live in Illinois, you may be smirking—but you’ll be footing the bill, too. Eighty percent of such spending is generally reimbursed by the federal government, and Illinois officials confirmed to me that they expect to receive $139 million from Washington if they request it.

*Bait and switch*

Taxpayers were softened up by a bait and switch strategy:

In a 2014 request for proposal, the Obama Foundation said that the planned presidential library “will include an Institute that will enhance the pursuit of the President’s initiatives beyond 2017.” This institute now seems to have taken over the project. As the Chicago Tribune reported in February: “Obama said he envisions his center as a place where young people from around the world can meet each other, get training and prepare to become the next generation of leaders.” No doubt, his definition of “leaders” will be political.

Which raises the question of why the state and city are giving the Obama Center official support. Back when it was still being sold as an official presidential library, the city of Chicago took steps to allow the project to be built in Jackson Park. Under a deal approved by the City Council in May, the Obama Foundation will lease 19.3 acres in perpetuity for $1. 

One dollar for perpetual use of a huge amount of priceless lakefront land.

Fortunately, this is not going to happen without a legal challenge:

A nonprofit group called Protect our Parks has filed a federal lawsuit alleging that this violates state law. The suit calls the Obama Center a “bait and switch,” since the “public purpose” of a presidential library no longer exists.

I am proud to report that my work was cited in that lawsuit.

*Promises made, promises broken*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AUGUST 11, 2018
> *Obama Foundation’s monumental rip-off*
> By Thomas Lifson
> The Obama Presidential Center planned for Chicago is nothing more than a personal monument to Barack Obama and a center for political indoctrination in his radical views. It serves no public purpose the way that a presidential library would.  Obama’s presidential papers will not be housed there, and no scholars will be afforded the opportunity to explore the history of his presidency.
> ...


#gethelpfromLebron


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> "The issue" is that t realizes he was spied on, which explains his increasingly irrational actions as Mueller gets closer to exposing hat truth.


That has nothing to do with your post that Russia spies on all foreigners.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That has nothing to do with your post that Russia spies on all foreigners.


Not following the thread?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> "The issue" is that t realizes he was spied on, which explains his increasingly irrational actions as Mueller gets closer to exposing hat truth.


Cuckoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Then why did you post links to the contrary? Did you even read them first?


Just enjoy the show.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

30th Illegal Alien Sex Offender Arrested by CBP El Centro
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/08/11/30th-illegal-alien-sex-offender-arrested-by-cbp-el-centro-n2508988?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiI3Imj8OXcAhUi74MKHUFZAJ8QqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw3ogFNxv0OHZIfkBQN_78G4


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Not following the thread?


You are a classic case of what's wrong with people.  I'll let you think about that one and wait for one of your well thpught out responses..


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You are a classic case of what's wrong with people.  I'll let you think about that one and wait for one of your well thpught out responses..


This discussion started with my observation that t knows what he did in Russia, and by now someone probably has told him that the Russians know what that was.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> This discussion started with my observation that t knows what he did in Russia, and by now someone probably has told him that the Russians know what that was.


...and your assertion that Russia spies on all foreigners. 

Please continue..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

Liberals are destroying the black community.

Look How Many Baltimore Schools Wouldn't Have Had Sports Teams If They Didn't Lower Their Grade Standards
EDUCATION | ROB SHIMSHOCK
'I’d hate to have to throw even more adversity when they get to school'
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/11/baltimore-schools-athletics-gpa/


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> ...and your assertion that Russia spies on all foreigners.
> 
> Please continue..


You don't think they spied on t?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

I will help them get caught up.
Just give me a ring.

California Has The Largest Death Row Population In The Country
US | NEETU CHANDAK
This is the opposite trend nationwide
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/11/fbi-stolen-plane/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't think they spied on t?


What's the big deal, I am sure you piss on your nurses daily.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's the big deal, I am sure you piss on your nurses daily.


You are making about as much sense at MS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

This ain't going away,
*POLICE UNION CANCELS DISCOUNT TICKET PROGRAM AFTER MIAMI DOLPHIN ANTHEM PROTESTS*
2:19 PM 08/11/2018
Scott Morefield | Reporter
A union that represents police officers in Florida’s Broward County is canceling its participation in a discount ticket program with the Miami Dolphins after several of the team’s players refused to stand during Thursday’s pre-season game rendition of the national anthem.

Despite the Broward County Police Benevolent Association’s belief that the Miami Dolphins team would be requiring its players to stand, wide receivers Albert Wilson and Kenny Stills kneeled while one player, defensive end Robert Quinn, raised his fist before the team’s game against the Tampa Bay Buccaneers.

“The Broward County PBA recently offered our members discounts to a Miami Dolphins game because that franchise said they were going to honor all First Responders,” read the organization’s Facebook statement, released on Friday. “We entered into this partnership with the understanding that the Dolphins organization would require their players to stand for the National Anthem. This did not happen at last night’s preseason game against Tampa Bay.”


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't think they spied on t?


That was never the question, was it? That is untill I caught you in a lie that you can't get out of.

Nice try at deflection. 

So Espola believes that Russia spies on all foreigners.  You have gone off the deep end.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

*Anthem*



_





Ron Jenkins/BIG3/Getty Images
WARNER TODD HUSTON 11 Aug 2018 


*Rapper-producer Ice Cube did not join the chorus of black celebrities critical of Cowboys quarterback Dak Prescott for his patriotic stance in favor of the national anthem, instead urging the third year NFL veteran to stand firm on his position.*


Coming to Prescott’s defense, the rapper and actor refused to criticize Prescott for turning his back on black victimology and group-think.

“You should do what you feel. That’s whats supposed to be great about being in America, you do what you feel,” Cube saidaccording to Deadline Hollywood. “You don’t have to be in lockstep with anybody. Not the community, not with the coach, not the owner. You do what you feel. And when you do that, sometimes you gotta let the chips fall where they may and live with your decision.”

“What I think he’s doing is what everybody should probably do, is make a decision and live with that and roll with that,” the rapper added. “At a certain point, it becomes everybody else’s problem. Not his. It’s only his problem if he allows it to be; if he allows somebody to change his position. You gotta live with the decision.”

It appears that the NFL player is following that logic whether Ice Cube supports him or not.


In multiple interviews over the last year or so Prescott has repeatedly said that he is “not at all tempted” to protest against the country during the playing of the national anthem. In no uncertain terms, Prescott has said that protesting during the song is “not the right time” for such actions.

“t’s bigger than I think some of us think,” Prescott recently explained. “It’s just important for me to go out there, hand over my heart, represent our country and just be thankful and not take anything I’ve been given and my freedom for granted.”

But Prescott’s patriotic feelings about the anthem have made him a target from many black celebrities. Actor D.L. Hughley, for one, used the racial epithet of “boy” to attack Prescott for refusing to kneel against the country during the anthem. And in another case, B-list rapper The Game called Prescott a “coon” and said he should put on a MAGA hat for his position against protesting.
_


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That was never the question, was it? That is untill I caught you in a lie that you can't get out of.
> 
> Nice try at deflection.
> 
> So Espola believes that Russia spies on all foreigners.  You have gone off the deep end.


That was my original point.  I guess you missed it while playing your gotcha game.

I used to think you were one of the smart guys here, but I guess we have found out in this exercise that you are down at about the Izzy level.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> That was my original point.  I guess you missed it while playing your gotcha game.
> 
> I used to think you were one of the smart guys here, but I guess we have found out in this exercise that you are down at about the Izzy level.


Where are you on the scale?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> That was my original point.  I guess you missed it while playing your gotcha game.
> 
> I used to think you were one of the smart guys here, but I guess we have found out in this exercise that you are down at about the Izzy level.


Nice try...

I guess when you can't deflect deny. Or in your case even lie.

So are you ready to admit that you are wrong about "Russia spies on all foreigners"? I actually hope that your not because how foolish this is making you look.

So please, please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where are you on the scale?


He is what all others are measured by.. and not in a good way.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try...
> 
> I guess when you can't deflect deny. Or in your case even lie.
> 
> ...


Do you think the Russians spied on t?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

Far-Left March in Charlottesville Turns Anti-Police: 'Cops and Klan Go Hand in Hand!'
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/11/far-left-march-in-charlottesville-turns-anti-police-cops-and-klan-go-hand-in-hand/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiXo_uxqOfcAhVHPq0KHZXhDAgQqUMwB3oECAcQIQ&usg=AOvVaw10DpdaRjCg52vOsxOlTL8b


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey Kitchen Dwellers...got this as an email from a life long contract employee...he works on jet engines for the Navy.
I'm sure someone sent it to him. Surely some of our co dwellers with insight and knowledge to all matters DC will have enlightening comments.
Enjoy!

From 2001 to 2005 there was an ongoing investigation into the Clinton Foundation.
A Grand Jury had been empaneled.
Governments from around the world had donated to the “Charity”.
Yet, from 2001 to 2003 none of those “Donations” to the Clinton Foundation were declared.
Hmmm, now you would think that an honest investigator would be able to figure this out.
Guess who took over this investigation in 2002?
Bet you can’t guess.
No other than James “Wassup Homey” Comey.
Now, that’s interesting, isn’t it?
Guess who was transferred in to the Internal Revenue Service to run the Tax Exemption Branch of the IRS?
Your friend and mine, our favorite person in the whole world if you are a Tea Party Member, Pro-Life or a True the Vote supporter……. ding, ding, ding, ding Lois “Be on The Look Out” (BOLO) Lerner.
Now, that’s interesting, isn’t it?
It gets better, well not really, but I am sure this is all just a series of strange coincidences, right?
Guess who ran the Tax Division inside the Department of Injustice from 2001 to 2005?
No other than the Assistant Attorney General of the United States, Rod Rosenstein.
Now, that’s interesting, isn’t it?
Guess who was the Director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation during this timeframe???
I know, it’s a miracle, just a coincidence, just an anomaly in statistics and chances, Robert Mueller.
What do all four casting characters have in common?
They all were briefed and/or were front line investigators into the Clinton Foundation Investigation.
Now that’s just a coincidence, right?
Ok, lets chalk the last one up to mere chance.
Let’s fast forward to 2009, shall we?
James “Wassup Homey” Comey leaves the Justice Department to go and cash-in at Lockheed Martin.
Hillary Clinton is running the State Department, on her own personal email server by the way.
The Uranium One “issue” comes to the attention of the Hildabeast.
Like all good public servants do, you know looking out for America’s best interest, she decides to support the decision and approve the sale of 20% of US Uranium to no other than, the Russians.
Now you would think that this is a fairly straight up deal, except it wasn’t, the People got absolutely nothing out of it.
However, prior to the sales approval, no other than Arkansas Bill goes to Moscow, gets paid 500K for a one hour speech then meets with Vladimir Putin at his home for a few hours.
Ok, no big deal right?
Well, not so fast, the FBI had a mole inside the money laundering and bribery scheme.
Guess who was the FBI Director during this timeframe?
Yep, Robert Mueller.
He even delivered a Uranium Sample to Moscow in 2009.
Guess who was handling that case within the Justice Department out of the US Attorney’s Office in Maryland.
No other than, Rod Rosenstein.
Guess what happened to the informant?
The Department of Justice placed a GAG order on him and threatened to lock him up if he spoke out about it.
Interesting, huh?
How does 20% of the most strategic asset of the United States of America end up in Russian hands when the FBI has an informant, a mole providing inside information to the FBI on the criminal enterprise?
Guess what happened soon after the sale was approved?
~145 million dollars in “donations” made their way into the Clinton Foundation from entities directly connected to the Uranium One deal.
Guess who was still at the Internal Revenue Service working the Charitable Division?
No other than, Lois “BOLO” Lerner.
Interesting, huh?
Ok, that’s all just another series of coincidences, nothing to see here, right?
Let’s fast forward to 2015.
Due to a series of tragic events in Benghazi and after the 9 “investigations” the House, Senate and at State Department, Trey Gowdy who was running the 10th investigation as Chairman of the Select Committee on Benghazi discovers that the Hildabeast ran the State Department on a unclassified, unauthorized, outlaw personal email server.
He also discovered that none of those emails had been turned over when she departed her “Public Service” as Secretary of State which was required by law.
He also discovered that there was Top Secret information contained within her personally archived email.
I will spare you the State Departments cover up, the nostrums they floated, the delay tactics that were employed and the outright lies that were spewed forth from the necks of the Kerry State Department, we shall leave it with this…… they did everything humanly possible to cover for the Hildabeast.
Now this is amazing, guess who became FBI Director in 2013?
Guess who secured 17 no bid contracts for his employer with the State Department and was rewarded with a six million dollar thank you present when he departed his employer.
No other than James “Wassup Homey” Comey.
Amazing how all those no-bids just went right through at State, huh?
Now he is the FBI Director in charge of the “Clinton Email Investigation” after of course his FBI Investigates the Lois Lerner “Matter” at the Internal Revenue Service and exonerates her.
Nope couldn’t find any crimes there.
Can you guess what happened next?
In April 2016, James “Wassup Homey” Comey drafts an exoneration letter of Hillary Rodham Clinton, meanwhile the DOJ is handing out immunity deals like candy.
They didn’t even convene a Grand Jury.
Like a lightning bolt of statistical impossibility, like a miracle from God himself, like the true “Gangsta” Homey is, James steps out into the cameras of an awaiting press conference on July the 8th of 2016, and exonerates the Hildabeast from any wrongdoing.
Can you see the pattern?
I could go on, Rosenstein becomes Asst. Attorney General, Comey gets fired based upon a letter by Rosenstein, Comey leaks government information to the press, Mueller is assigned to the Russian Investigation sham by Rosenstein to provide cover for decades of malfeasance within the FBI and DOJ and the story continues.
FISA Abuse, political espionage..... pick a crime, any crime, chances are...... this group and a few others did it.
All the same players.
All compromised and conflicted.
All working fervently to NOT go to jail themselves.
All connected in one way or another to the Clinton's.
They are like battery acid, they corrode and corrupt everything they touch.
How many lives have these two destroyed?
It cannot be numbered.
Incest, it’s Incestuous
As of this writing, the Clinton Foundation, in its 20+ years of operation of being the largest International Charity Fraud in the history of mankind, has never been audited by the Internal Revenue Service.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey Kitchen Dwellers...got this as an email from a life long contract employee...he works on jet engines for the Navy.
> I'm sure someone sent it to him. Surely some of our co dwellers with insight and knowledge to all matters DC will have enlightening comments.
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey Kitchen Dwellers...got this as an email from a life long contract employee...he works on jet engines for the Navy.
> I'm sure someone sent it to him. Surely some of our co dwellers with insight and knowledge to all matters DC will have enlightening comments.
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


No wonder Trump won.  It was the collusion.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think the Russians spied on t?


Why do you post things as if they are fact and then can't back up your post?

You are quickly becoming irrelevant...


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Why do you post things as if they are fact and then can't back up your post?
> 
> You are quickly becoming irrelevant...


You don't have an opinion about the Russians spying on t?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Asswipe didn't let me down..

_Surely some of our co dwellers with insight and knowledge to all matters DC will have enlightening comments.
_
Hook, line and sinker...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

Watch – Black Lives Matter Activists Surround Cars, Attack Drivers: ‘Back the F*ck Up!’
https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/12/watch-black-lives-matter-activists-surround-cars-attack-drivers-back-the-fck-up/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

…ANTIFA JEERS USA TODAY REPORTER: ‘YOU DON’T EVEN KNOW WHO THE F*CK WE ARE!’…
https://www.breitbart.com/pre-viral/2018/08/12/watch-antifa-shouts-down-usa-today-reporter-you-dont-even-know-who-the-fck-we-are/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

…ANTIFA MOB PEPPER SPRAYED AFTER ATTACKING POLICE…
https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/12/watch-antifa-mob-pepper-sprayed-after-attacking-police-move-back/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

…CHANTS DEATH TO AMERICA: ‘NO BORDERS! NO WALL! NO USA AT ALL!’…
https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/12/watch-antifa-chants-death-to-america-no-borders-no-wall-no-usa-at-all/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

…WATCH: LAUNCHES FIREWORKS AT POLICE
https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/12/watch-antifa-launches-fireworks-fck-police/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2018)

…ANTIFA ASSAULT PHOTOGRAPHER: ‘GET THE F*** OUT OF HERE!’…
https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/12/antifa-assault-photographer-in-dc-get-the-f-out-of-here/


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't have an opinion about the Russians spying on t?


Still trying? Trying to stay relevant? Still believe Russia spies on all foreigners like you posted?

Gullible much?


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Asswipe didn't let me down..
> 
> _Surely some of our co dwellers with insight and knowledge to all matters DC will have enlightening comments.
> _
> Hook, line and sinker...


https://www.truthorfiction.com/fbi-corruption-decades-in-a-nutshell-commentary-on-clinton-foundation-misleading/

Sucker.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Still trying? Trying to stay relevant? Still believe Russia spies on all foreigners like you posted?
> 
> Gullible much?


Still trying to get an answer from you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.truthorfiction.com/fbi-corruption-decades-in-a-nutshell-commentary-on-clinton-foundation-misleading/
> 
> Sucker.


"Rooted in fact but presented inaccurately"is how your cite described the article...
You took that and turned it into "sucker".
Typical priggish commentary from you e, thanks for being consistently arrogant.
You apparently did the same thing with the set of facts mentioned in this article:
https://www.archives.gov/education/lessons/blacks-civil-war


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Still trying to get an answer from you.


How does the Russian Government spy on every foreigner as you claim? Do tell.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Still trying to get an answer from you.


You really don't follow along very well, do you.

Please continue..


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How does the Russian Government spy on every foreigner as you claim? Do tell.


Espola probably thinks they use Badgers..


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How does the Russian Government spy on every foreigner as you claim? Do tell.


Asked and answered.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Espola probably thinks they use Badgers..


The totalitarian Communist Soviet Union had it down decades ago - every movement by foreign visitors was noted, and they endeavored to record every hotel stay, every meal, everyone they met with, every ruble spent.

They don't claim to be Communists any more, but they are still totalitarians, and now they have all the computers they want to help out with keeping track of the details.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Rooted in fact but presented inaccurately"is how your cite described the article...
> You took that and turned it into "sucker".
> Typical priggish commentary from you e, thanks for being consistently arrogant.
> You apparently did the same thing with the set of facts mentioned in this article:
> https://www.archives.gov/education/lessons/blacks-civil-war


Consistently truthful.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You really don't follow along very well, do you.
> 
> Please continue..


Don't need to follow when I am a step ahead.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> The totalitarian Communist Soviet Union had it down decades ago - every movement by foreign visitors was noted, and they endeavored to record every hotel stay, every meal, everyone they met with, every ruble spent.
> 
> They don't claim to be Communists any more, but they are still totalitarians, and now they have all the computers they want to help out with keeping track of the details.


What kind of dirt do you think they have on Bernie sanders?
He spent his honeymoon in the Soviet Union.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't need to follow when I am a step ahead.


Im not going to be the one to say it but,
people may laughing at you, and might be laughing at you for the rest of your life.

Just something I heard, so I thought id give you a heads up.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not going to be the one to say it but,
> people may laughing at you, and might be laughing at you for the rest of your life.
> 
> Just something I heard, so I thought id give you a heads up.


I'm watching History of Comedy on CNN right now, so I'm not offended.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What kind of dirt do you think they have on Bernie sanders?
> He spent his honeymoon in the Soviet Union.


They only have dirt if he did something dirty (other than the usual honeymoon stuff, of course).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm watching History of Comedy on CNN right now, so I'm not offended.


Fake News.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't need to follow when I am a step ahead.


Oh look! How cute! You're trying.. you're failing but at least you're trying.

Please continue...

Oh, and please feel free to back up your post that Russia spies on all foreigners.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh look! How cute! You're trying.. you're failing but at least you're trying.
> 
> Please continue...
> 
> Oh, and please feel free to back up your post that Russia spies on all foreigners.


Not reading the thread?  (Or is it the other thread?)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Asked and answered.


Where?
Articles that you missed have been reprinted for you...please do the same.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't need to follow when I am a step ahead.


Arrogantly delusional.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

Sacramento Democrats hosing SoCal...

*California's bullet train is 11 years behind schedule. Lawmakers want to know when L.A. will benefit from it*

Rep. Alan Lowenthal (D-Long Beach) broached the topic at a House rail subcommittee hearing on Thursday, asking state rail officials and other witnesses how he can justify the project to his constituents.

“What do I tell people in Los Angeles,” said Lowenthal, the former chairman of the state Senate transportation committee. “We talk about the [rail’s benefits] to Silicon Valley and the Central Valley, but … when are we going to see things going on in Los Angeles? We are the population center.”....

...The hearing was called by Rep. Jeff Denham (R-Turlock), chairman of the House rail subcommittee and an early supporter of the project as a state senator.

In opening remarks at the Sacramento hearing, Denham said the project was based on “confusing business plans that are not grounded in reality” and that it was becoming “a poster child for mismanagement.”

Denham noted that in 2008, the $33 billion price tag included track that would reach from Sacramento to San Diego by 2020, whereas now the project aims to connect San Francisco to Los Angeles by 2033. What voters approved in 2008 “is unrecognizable today,” he said.

http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-high-speed-rail-hearing-20180810-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> They only have dirt if he did something dirty (other than the usual honeymoon stuff, of course).


Do tell Comrade Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Consistently truthful.


No you're not....where's "Lee's order"?

*Black Soldiers in the U.S. Military During the Civil War*
Background

_"Once let the black man get upon his person the brass letter, U.S., let him get an eagle on his button, and a musket on his shoulder and bullets in his pocket, there is no power on earth that can deny that he has earned the right to citizenship."_

Frederick Douglass

The issues of emancipation and military service were intertwined from the onset of the Civil War. News from Fort Sumter set off a rush by free black men to enlist in U.S. military units. They were turned away, however, because a Federal law dating from 1792 barred Negroes from bearing arms for the U.S. army (although they had served in the American Revolution and in the War of 1812). In Boston disappointed would-be volunteers met and passed a resolution requesting that the Government modify its laws to permit their enlistment.

The Lincoln administration wrestled with the idea of authorizing the recruitment of black troops, concerned that such a move would prompt the border states to secede. When Gen. John C. Frémont (photo citation: 111-B-3756) in Missouri and Gen. David Hunter (photo citation: 111-B-3580) in South Carolina issued proclamations that emancipated slaves in their military regions and permitted them to enlist, their superiors sternly revoked their orders. By mid-1862, however, the escalating number of former slaves (contrabands), the declining number of white volunteers, and the increasingly pressing personnel needs of the Union Army pushed the Government into reconsidering the ban.

As a result, on July 17, 1862, Congress passed the Second Confiscation and Militia Act, freeing slaves who had masters in the Confederate Army. Two days later, slavery was abolished in the territories of the United States, and on July 22 President Lincoln (photo citation: 111-B-2323) presented the preliminary draft of the Emancipation Proclamation to his Cabinet. After the Union Army turned back Lee's first invasion of the North at Antietam, MD, and the Emancipation Proclamation was subsequently announced, black recruitment was pursued in earnest. Volunteers from South Carolina, Tennessee, and Massachusetts filled the first authorized black regiments. Recruitment was slow until black leaders such as Frederick Douglass (photo citation: 200-FL-22) encouraged black men to become soldiers to ensure eventual full citizenship. (Two of Douglass's own sons contributed to the war effort.) Volunteers began to respond, and in May 1863 the Government established the Bureau of Colored Troops to manage the burgeoning numbers of black soldiers.

By the end of the Civil War, roughly 179,000 black men (10% of the Union Army) served as soldiers in the U.S. Army and another 19,000 served in the Navy. Nearly 40,000 black soldiers died over the course of the war—30,000 of infection or disease. Black soldiers served in artillery and infantry and performed all noncombat support functions that sustain an army, as well. Black carpenters, chaplains, cooks, guards, laborers, nurses, scouts, spies, steamboat pilots, surgeons, and teamsters also contributed to the war cause. There were nearly 80 black commissioned officers. Black women, who could not formally join the Army, nonetheless served as nurses, spies, and scouts, the most famous being Harriet Tubman (photo citation: 200-HN-PIO-1), who scouted for the 2d South Carolina Volunteers.

Because of prejudice against them, black units were not used in combat as extensively as they might have been. Nevertheless, the soldiers served with distinction in a number of battles. Black infantrymen fought gallantly at Milliken's Bend, LA; Port Hudson, LA; Petersburg, VA; and Nashville, TN. The July 1863 assault on Fort Wagner, SC, in which the 54th Regiment of Massachusetts Volunteers lost two-thirds of their officers and half of their troops, was memorably dramatized in the film _Glory_. By war's end, 16 black soldiers had been awarded the Medal of Honor for their valor.

In addition to the perils of war faced by all Civil War soldiers, black soldiers faced additional problems stemming from racial prejudice. Racial discrimination was prevalent even in the North, and discriminatory practices permeated the U.S. military. Segregated units were formed with black enlisted men and typically commanded by white officers and black noncommissioned officers. The 54th Massachusetts was commanded by Robert Shaw and the 1st South Carolina by Thomas Wentworth Higginson—both white. Black soldiers were initially paid $10 per month from which $3 was automatically deducted for clothing, resulting in a net pay of $7. In contrast, white soldiers received $13 per month from which no clothing allowance was drawn. In June 1864 Congress granted equal pay to the U.S. Colored Troops and made the action retroactive. Black soldiers received the same rations and supplies. In addition, they received comparable medical care.

The black troops, however, faced greater peril than white troops when captured by the Confederate Army. In 1863 the Confederate Congress threatened to punish severely officers of black troops and to enslave black soldiers. As a result, President Lincoln issued General Order 233, threatening reprisal on Confederate prisoners of war (POWs) for any mistreatment of black troops. Although the threat generally restrained the Confederates, black captives were typically treated more harshly than white captives. In perhaps the most heinous known example of abuse, Confederate soldiers shot to death black Union soldiers captured at the Fort Pillow, TN, engagement of 1864. Confederate General Nathan B. Forrest witnessed the massacre and did nothing to stop it.

The document featured with this article is a recruiting poster directed at black men during the Civil War. It refers to efforts by the Lincoln administration to provide equal pay for black soldiers and equal protection for black POWs. The original poster is located in the Records of the Adjutant General's Office, 1780's–1917, Record Group 94.

Article Citation

Freeman, Elsie, Wynell Burroughs Schamel, and Jean West. "The Fight for Equal Rights: A Recruiting Poster for Black Soldiers in the Civil War." _Social Education _56, 2 (February 1992): 118-120. [Revised and updated in 1999 by Budge Weidman.]


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where?
> Articles that you missed have been reprinted for you...please do the same.


Back in July when I was first asked this question by MS.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Asked and answered.


Notice that you say answered.  Not answered with links to articles that support your post. 

You have been weighed, measured and found wanting...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Back in July when I was first asked this question by MS.


Of course... the links you never did read. If you did you never would have posted them because they don't back your position.

And that was about the time I answered your question. Your so caught up in your bizarro world that you don't take the time to actually read the post your replying to.

But please continue..were all laughing at you.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Of course... the links you never did read. If you did you never would have posted them because they don't back your position.
> 
> And that was about the time I answered your question. Your so caught up in your bizarro world that you don't take the time to actually read the post your replying to.
> 
> But please continue..were all laughing at you.


grammarly.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> grammarly.com


Like I said... we're all laughing at you.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Like I said... we're all laughing at you.


I'm heartbroken.

Do you think the Russians spied on t during his visit to Moscow?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm heartbroken.
> 
> Do you think the Russians spied on t during his visit to Moscow?


Firther proof that you don't follow along very well.

Keep us laughing. Just don't ask about any bathroom habits... that's just creepy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

Where Do We Get Such Losers?
COLIN FLAHERTY
Where do we get creatures with such a dubious acquaintance with reality? But even more importantly, why do we keep them around?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/where_do_we_get_such_losers.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm heartbroken.
> 
> Do you think the Russians spied on t during his visit to Moscow?


That's not what you said...you said the Russians spy on ALL foreigners...
How is that possible?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Back in July when I was first asked this question by MS.


Really....
Then post it again, just as I've posted the article regarding Black Soldiers during the Civil War....it's not a tough task.
Doesn't mention Lee at all....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

At least we can all now agree what a POS/disaster Obama was for our country.
It's a start.

*Report: After Assad Reportedly Gassed 1,000, Obama Didn't Answer British Request For Response For THREE DAYS *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

US News
*Dumbest thread you’ll read TODAY: Blue-check expert on millennials claims Antifa violence was ‘symbolic speech’*


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's not what you said...you said the Russians spy on ALL foreigners...
> How is that possible?


Dedication.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Dedication.


Dementia


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Dedication.





Lion Eyes said:


> Dementia


E has gone off the deep end and refuses to let go of the anchor. That's dedication..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> E has gone off the deep end and refuses to let go of the anchor. That's dedication..


It is the second coming of Wezdumb and Lion's famous feud.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is the second coming of Wezdumb and Lion's famous feud.


Not even close...
Espola believes he's the smartest poster in the kitchen and has for a decade...doesn't take long to realize he's not what he thinks he is.
He's been know as Magoo for nearly as long as he's been posting...a well earned moniker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

*They just don't get it.*

*Netflix CFO to Step Down from Company*
14EmailGoogle+Twitter






The Associated Press
13 Aug 201890
*Netflix CFO David Wells is reportedly stepping down from his position at the company, which he joined in 2004.*
According to a statement from Netflix, Wells will remain the company’s CFO until a successor is found, and the search for a new CFO will be both internal and external.



“It’s been 14 wonderful years at Netflix, and I’m very proud of everything we’ve accomplished,” declared Wells. “After discussing my desire to make a change with Reed, we agreed that with Netflix’s strong financial position and exciting growth plans, this is the right time for us to help identify the next financial leader for the company. Personally, I intend my next chapter to focus more on philanthropy and I like big challenges but I’m not sure yet what that looks like.”

In his own statement, Netflix CEO Reed Hastings added that, “David has been a valuable partner to Netflix and to me.”


“He skillfully managed our finances during a phase of dramatic growth that has allowed us to create and bring amazing entertainment to our members all over the world while also delivering outstanding returns to our investors,” Hastings expressed. “I look forward to working with him during the transition as we identify a new CFO who will help us continue to pursue our ambitious goals.”

Last month, it was reported that Netflix had received “far fewer subscribers” than expected in the second quarter of 2018.

Netflix received 670,000 new customers in the United States during the second quarter, which was nearly half of its goal of 1.2 million.

The company has faced several controversies over the past year, and in June its Chief of Communications was fired for reportedly using the “N-word” in front of employees.

In July, Netflix also received criticism for partnering with anti-Semitic leader Louis Farrakhan for a documentary about his life, which was subsequently canceled.

*Other controversies have included Netflix **appointing** former Obama national security adviser Susan Rice to the company board*, hiring former President Barack Obama to create content, and producing a show which was accused of “fat-shaming” by over 150,000 social justice activists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

*Dutch Pol Suicide After Alleged Migrant Gang Rape*
316


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

* 
*
*UK Labour leader admits attending wreath-laying for terrorists behind Munich Olympic massacre...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would they go to Little Rock to "move against CF" when their offices are in Manhattan?



*You're definitely not the brightest lamp on the porch are ya.....*

*The data was in Little Rock.......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're definitely not the brightest lamp on the porch are ya.....*
> 
> *The data was in Little Rock.......*


I doubt there's much data left in Little Rock either.
Why would there be?
The Clintons are no idiots.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I doubt there's much data left in Little Rock either.
> Why would there be?
> The Clintons are no idiots.



*Did you see the size of the plane picking up the truckloads.....they found something !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Did you see the size of the plane picking up the truckloads.....they found something !*


Nope.
Those people down there know how to cover their tracks.


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nope.
> Those people down there know how to cover their tracks.
> 
> *Yeah....It's called Arkancide....*
> ...



https://www.theepochtimes.com/fbi-responds-to-speculation-about-its-jet-in-clinton-town_2621628.html


*I don't buy it's not associated with the Clinton's....*

*But hell, they've skated before.*

*The airport in Mena Arkansas was a turnstile of drug traffic during Bill Clinton's*
*time in office as Gov....and was long long afterwards.*

*Just very very coincidental that a MAJOR Drug bust happens when ALL the cases*
*are reopened on the Clinton's last week....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 13, 2018)

"No borders, no walls, no USA at all".

This is the left today.
Its not even something they deny anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2018)

As if.

More Than Half of Foreign Refugees Are on Taxpayer-Funded Food Stamps
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/13/more-than-half-of-foreign-refugees-are-on-taxpayer-funded-food-stamps/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjE96zu1OvcAhUh7oMKHSr3DtMQqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1BZl-QneQSJwHd-qssrHzF&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

Hot Air

NBC Opinion: It’s ‘literally impossible, by definition, to be racist against white people’
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/08/13/nbc-opinion-literally-impossible-definition-racist-white-people/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjE-I2dqOzcAhUBGKwKHY7YAXwQqUMwA3oECAYQEQ&usg=AOvVaw1hImkvPIupqnJFzxKssNTx


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

WATCH: CNN's Cuomo Says Antifa's Fight Is Moral Even After They Attack Cops, Reporters
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34457/watch-cnns-cuomo-says-antifas-fight-moral-even-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjuqrzSq-zcAhVKQq0KHSjJDl0QqUMwAHoECAYQBQ&usg=AOvVaw260XQlXaSfHs3mbMQY0N1d&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

What's next?
Get back in the kitchen.

U.S. Marines Announce First Woman To Lead Infantry Platoon
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34454/us-marines-announce-first-woman-lead-infantry-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjuqrzSq-zcAhVKQq0KHSjJDl0QqUMwAXoECAYQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1wqnNdXKi_CfSPTqms1CBQ&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

Lefty compassion run amok for illegal who mowed down cyclist
AUGUST 13, 2018
A lefty bike-safety activist in Chicago dropped her principles when the driver who mowed her down turned out to be illegal.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/lefty_compassion_run_amok_for_illegal_who_mowed_down_cyclist.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

Will there be a NAPPING variant?! Ruth Bader Ginsburg action figure to be released this fall and OMG-ROFLMAO

Posted at 8:40 am on August 14, 2018 by Sam J.


Sounds like a ‘product incubator’ in Brooklyn, NY will be releasing a Ruth Bader Ginsburg action figure this fall.
Just in time for Christmas too!
Oh, our sides … they hurt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2018)

https://www.theepochtimes.com/fbi-responds-to-speculation-about-its-jet-in-clinton-town_2621628.html


*I don't buy it's not associated with the Clinton's....*

*But hell, they've skated before.*

*The airport in Mena Arkansas was a turnstile of drug traffic during Bill Clinton's*
*time in office as Gov....and was long long afterwards.*

*Just very very coincidental that a MAJOR Drug bust happens when ALL the cases*
*are reopened on the Clinton's last week....*




*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2018)

*300 'Predator Priests' Named In Grand Jury Sex Abuse Report...

'They Were Raping Little Boys & Girls'...*

*More than 1,000 victims...*

*Chile asks Vatican for information on cases...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)

Let the Bad Times Roll
JEFFREY FOLKS
The left is hoping for bad times, and soon.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/let_the_bad_times_roll.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)

The last remaining weapon of the left
AUGUST 15, 2018
This is all leftists have anymore.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/the_last_remaining_weapon_of_the_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2018)

www.theblaze.com



*Should plastic straws be banned — and are they worse than illegal immigration? Californians weigh in*
3 hours





PragerU's Will Witt took to the streets of Santa Barbara, California, to find out if folks there actually believe plastic straws should be banned. (Image source: Facebook video screenshot)


Santa Barbara — one of California’s many coastal meccas — last month passed an ordinance prohibiting plastic straws from being handed out at restaurants, bars, and similar establishments.

And the measure — set to go into effect next year — carries harsh penalties. First-time offenders will receive written warnings, but second offenses could earn straw culprits fines of up to $1,000 and a six months in the slammer.

With that, PragerU’s Will Witt took to the streets of Santa Barbara to find out if folks there actually believe plastic straws should be banned.

And apparently they do. With gusto.



“Hell, yeah, they should,” one woman replied when asked if straws should get the boot.

Another woman couldn’t have agreed more, adding that plastic straws are “bad for the environment, and they cause a lot of pollution, and they kill the baby sea turtles.”







Image source: Facebook video screenshot
When asked if businesses should make the choice about using plastic straws or if the government should tell them what to do, she replied that Uncle Sam should “tell them” to stop using plastic straws.

Witt seemed to throw an obvious softball to the first woman in the clip, asking her what was worse: plastic straws or illegal immigration?

She responded with a laugh at the ridiculous question — but apparently defined “ridiculous” a little differently.






Image source: Facebook video screenshot
“Oh my God, plastic straws!” she said, giggling intensely and barely believing it was any contest.

Check out the Witticisms:


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: CNN's Cuomo Says Antifa's Fight Is Moral Even After They Attack Cops, Reporters
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/34457/watch-cnns-cuomo-says-antifas-fight-moral-even-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjuqrzSq-zcAhVKQq0KHSjJDl0QqUMwAHoECAYQBQ&usg=AOvVaw260XQlXaSfHs3mbMQY0N1d&ampcf=1




*Chris Cuomo should be glad I don't know him personally, humiliation 
would be the least of his worries...

At 6'2" he would hit the pavement with more momentum.....

What a piece of shit.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Exclusive--Eric Eggers: Nearly 250 Counties Have More Registered Voters than Eligible Voters
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/2018-elections/2018/08/15/exclusive-eric-eggers-nearly-250-counties-have-more-registered-voters-than-eligible-voters/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiNkr-2yfHcAhUII6wKHYg4C8cQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw3TqJClIFUqMsUTWgbyF2Zt&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Ugly, inside and out, just like her parents,
*Chelsea Clinton: Think how much richer we all are thanks to aborting 60 million babies; Update: Gosnell movie trailer released*
Ed Morrissey Aug 15, 2018 4:41 PM





Puttin in her own 0.02¢.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ugly, inside and out, just like her parents,
> *Chelsea Clinton: Think how much richer we all are thanks to aborting 60 million babies; Update: Gosnell movie trailer released*
> Ed Morrissey Aug 15, 2018 4:41 PM
> 
> ...


Sounds racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds racist.


Democrats can't be racist, just ask em. Post civil war, KKK and FDR I'm sure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds racist.


She's completely clueless about the barbarism she promotes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's completely clueless about the barbarism she promotes.


So discriminating.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So discriminating.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So discriminating.


Maybe the discriminatiest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

What's a ching chong?

*Detroit Rep. Bettie Cook Scott on Asian opponent: 'Don't vote for the ching-chong!'*
*Posted By Violet Ikonomova on Thu, Aug 16, 2018 at 11:09 AM *
click to enlarge 

Michigan House
Rep. Stephanie Chang, Rep. Bettie Cook Scott.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's a ching chong?
> 
> *Detroit Rep. Bettie Cook Scott on Asian opponent: 'Don't vote for the ching-chong!'*
> *Posted By Violet Ikonomova on Thu, Aug 16, 2018 at 11:09 AM *
> ...


I'll take "Things a racist says" for $300


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

*Majority of Foreign Refugees Can’t Speak English After Five Years Living in U.S.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's a ching chong?
> 
> *Detroit Rep. Bettie Cook Scott on Asian opponent: 'Don't vote for the ching-chong!'*
> *Posted By Violet Ikonomova on Thu, Aug 16, 2018 at 11:09 AM *
> ...


Scott allegedly expressed anti-immigrant sentiments, telling a voter “immigrants from China are coming over and taking our community from us,” the groups said in a Tuesday statement.—Huff Post


The chinks must be desperate to want to take over Scott’s community of Detroit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2018)

No wonder Scott thinks the Ching Chongs are taking over their community.

https://goo.gl/images/y3pE5R


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder Scott thinks the Ching Chongs are taking over their community.
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/y3pE5R


Ching-CHONG!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder Scott thinks the Ching Chongs are taking over their community.
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/y3pE5R


There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

*MUSK: THE MOST PAINFUL YEAR; WORST YET TO COME...

HEALTH CONCERNS, PILLS...*

*TESLA SHARES TUMBLE...** 
*
_*Whistleblower claims rampant theft, drug dealing...*_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ching-CHONG!


Ever listen to Tim Conway Jr. on the radio?
"Ding-DONG!!"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ever listen to Tim Conway Jr. on the radio?
> "Ding-DONG!!"


What the Hhhhhh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

*New CA Bill To Mandate Only Milk, Water With Kids' Meals...*
Because the gubment knows what's best for your kids.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *New CA Bill To Mandate Only Milk, Water With Kids' Meals...*
> Because the gubment knows what's best for your kids.


Milk? Really...my Doc just told me mo Milk for me because it's bad for you. He better call Sac Town and let them know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

*This should fix everything,*

*ESPN Will No Longer Play National Anthem During NFL Broadcasts*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This should fix everything,*
> 
> *ESPN Will No Longer Play National Anthem During NFL Broadcasts*


I guess all the people watching or listening to the games won't be able to take a knee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess all the people watching or listening to the games won't be able to take a knee.


It just amazes me how fast and far this country has fallen.
All thanks to the hippies and then they grew up into radical politicians.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 17, 2018)

I was going to post this in the non divisive music thread but.... 

http://www.break.com/video/anti-nfl-song-called-take-a-knee-my-ass-3137583


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I was going to post this in the non divisive music thread but....
> 
> http://www.break.com/video/anti-nfl-song-called-take-a-knee-my-ass-3137583


Mark Levin played this a couple of days ago.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I was going to post this in the non divisive music thread but....
> 
> http://www.break.com/video/anti-nfl-song-called-take-a-knee-my-ass-3137583


The song isnt great, but the idea behind it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

Why come to America if they don't want to be Americans?
JEFFREY A. FRIEDBERG
If you are a real, legal immigrant, and not an invader – you came here for truth, justice, and the American way.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/why_come_to_america_if_they_dont_want_to_be_americans.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

AUGUST 17, 2018
*Couple pay with their lives for embrace of progressive delusions*
By Thomas Lifson
This is a "tragedy" in the original Greek dramatic understanding: people undone by their fatal flaw, based on pride.

Benny Johnson reports in the Daily Caller:

An American couple decided to bicycle around the world in an attempt to prove evil does not exist. They chose to bicycle through ISIS territory and ISIS killed them.

Jay Austin and Lauren Geoghegan left their D.C. government jobs nearly two years ago to embark on a worldwide bike tour. The wide-eyed, optimistic couple kept track of their trips on a website where they posted stunning photos of their travels and whimsical musings on evil, the media and the goodness of people.

In one post, Austin – who is a vegan – said he worked for the Department of Housing and Urban Development during Obama's presidency explained how he and his girlfriend were planning to bike around the world with hopes to meet "generous" and approachable people.

He did acknowledge that biking makes one more "vulnerable." ...

In another post, right before entering the ISIS hotbed recruiting grounds of Tajikistan, Austin waxed about how "evil" does not exist in the world. ...

_"I don't buy it. Evil is a make-believe concept we've invented to deal with the complexities of fellow humans holding values and beliefs and perspectives different than our own—it's easier to dismiss an opinion as abhorrent than strive to understand it. Badness exists, sure, but even that's quite rare. By and large, humans are kind. Self-interested sometimes, myopic sometimes, but kind. Generous and wonderful and kind. No greater revelation has come from our journey than this."_

It is a lovely fantasy, to be sure. It's the same mentality that attaches a bumper sticker reading, "Mean people suck" to a Volvo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

Photo by Spencer Platt/Getty Images
*San Francisco Restaurant Mocks City’s Straw, Needle Hypocrisy*
by Ashe SchowAugust 18, 2018


In San Francisco, CA, one restaurant is pointing out the absurdity of the city’s straw ban with a statement on their menu.

The Sentinel, located in the city’s Financial District, included the following message at the bottom of their menus:

"Napkins, straws, and bags are available upon request. You can still get needles for free though. Welcome to SF."

San Francisco recently decided to ban plastic straws, based on a phone survey of straw manufacturers from a 9-year-old that somehow determined Americans use 500 million straws a day. Having solved the city’s needle, homelessness,
The Sentinel’s owner told CBS he didn’t want to start a controversy and was considering removing the statement from the menu.

San Francisco has been handing out clean needles to addicts since 1993, and residents have been complaining ever since of finding them on bus seats, in clothing, and on the street. While straws have been relegated to the back corners of the restaurant business because of their supposed environmental impacts, needles are given out freely and littered throughout the city. When was the last time anyone in San Fran saw a used straw in the gutter?

This isn’t the only hypocrisy coming out of California. As my colleague Michael Knowles pointed out on his podcast a few weeks ago, giving someone a straw could land a person in jail, but knowingly giving someone AIDS is no longer a crime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2018)

The Importance to Liberals of Ignorance and Stupidity
JEFFREY T. BROWN
The ignorant and stupid, and those who control them, are telling us they are coming, what they think of us, and what they hope to do to us.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/the_importance_to_liberals_of_ignorance_and_stupidity.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Importance to Liberals of Ignorance and Stupidity
> JEFFREY T. BROWN
> The ignorant and stupid, and those who control them, are telling us they are coming, what they think of us, and what they hope to do to us.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/the_importance_to_liberals_of_ignorance_and_stupidity.html


Ameri-phobia.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

Perhaps the most recent such hoax, which is being carried out seemingly with the utmost sincerity and seriousness, pertains to *John Brennan's security clearance, transformed by manipulators into a constitutional crisis, though it has nothing at all do to with the Constitution. No matter how carefully one reads the Bill of Rights, the words "security clearance" do not appear. John Brennan's freedoms remain intact, and he can continue to violate every oath he ever took as he works to destabilize the country from within. In fact, the only rational way that revoking his security clearance could be considered an infringement of his right to express himself is if he used that right to disclose classified information obtained via his clearance. The revocation of a clearance merely deprives him of certain information, just as the media he works for do every hour of every day to their viewers, without Mr. Brennan's objection.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

*Those on the left, both political and cultural, are exploiting this giant puff of hot air to enrage their already overwrought lemmings, reinforcing for them the overarching lie that Trump is a tyrant, the most absurd yet believed hoax of them all. For this to work, the zealots must reject a daily reality they can see for themselves and accept in its place something that requires a near religious faith in what is obviously false. *Perhaps nothing speaks to ignorance and stupidity more than rejecting demonstrable reality, and doing so proudly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ameri-phobia.


Perverted patriotism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2018)

The best and brightest?

Illegal Alien Arrested by ICE, Wanted for Murder in Mexico, Has Five Anchor Babies with Illegal Alien Wife
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/19/illegal-alien-arrested-by-ice-wanted-for-murder-in-mexico-has-five-anchor-babies-with-illegal-alien-wife/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjojsHvwfvcAhUDIKwKHa1dB3EQqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw2UoMeNQVeGrAawGmrkjsc0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2018)

Is everyone on the left a sexual deviant?
At least we know it is not just the girls around here that are hypocrites.

She doesn't have to go around raping kids, give her my number.





SHOCK: #METOO LEADER PAID OFF YOUNG ACTOR


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AUGUST 17, 2018
> *Couple pay with their lives for embrace of progressive delusions*
> By Thomas Lifson
> This is a "tragedy" in the original Greek dramatic understanding: people undone by their fatal flaw, based on pride.
> ...



Sadly these two remind me of Timothy Treadwell & his girl friend Amie Huguenard...
Treadwell thought it was a good idea to go to Alaska and hang out with grizzly bears, unarmed, protected only by his misguided notion/hope that nothing bad would befall him.
In Oct. 2003 they were both found dead having been mauled by a grizzly bear.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *This should fix everything,*
> 
> *ESPN Will No Longer Play National Anthem During NFL Broadcasts*


Sad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Perverted patriotism.


Reverse patriotism.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sad.


After they announced that they are not a political organization. 

I never knew that being patriotic was political. The left is always trying to claim that they are patriotic yet when given the chance they choose not to. 

And a note to ESPN... when you fire a guy because of he post that men should use the mens bathroom you took a political stance for the left, hence you threw your hat into the political ring.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> After they announced that they are not a political organization.
> 
> I never knew that being patriotic was political. The left is always trying to claim that they are patriotic yet when given the chance they choose not to.
> 
> And a note to ESPN... when you fire a guy because of he post that men should use the mens bathroom you took a political stance for the left, hence you threw your hat into the political ring.


Gotta give em credit for keeping  keeping on, making money be damned.
They must be pirates, going down with the ship.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They must be pirates, going down with the ship.


Just like E holding onto that anchor, going down with the ship.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2018)

*The Nuclear Option: Democrat Scott Wallace’s Charity Spends Millions on ‘State-Sponsored Population Control’*

Given the Democratic Party’s jubilant enthusiasm for abortion, widespread abhorrence of law enforcement officers, and general hatred of all human freedom, voters could be forgiven these days for thinking that maybe Democrats just don’t really like human beings all that much


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2018)

Prager University



August 20, 2018
 2.4k views


CRTV host and bestselling author Michelle Malkin discusses migration in the latest Prager University video, “A Nation Of Immigrants.” She dispels some of the far-left myths surrounding immigration and explains how the United States is one of the most welcoming countries in the world.

Malkin opens by discussing how leftists in the Democrat Party, such as Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer, have used immigration as a way to virtue-signal.

As Malkin points out, “Just one problem: It’s not true.”

“The United States still maintains the most generous immigration policies in the world. Generous to a fault ... because the overwhelming numbers have stymied our ability to assimilate the huddled masses,” Malkin continues. “How did we get here? For starters, America grants permanent residence to a million people every single year. And that’s just the tip of the iceberg because of something you’ve probably heard referred to as ‘chain migration.’”

Malkin goes to explain how immigration is affecting institutions and social programs, including welfare and hospitals.

“This non-stop flow of new legal immigrants,” she says, “... has, of course, been supplemented by millions who enter the country illegally and stay illegally.”

Malkin breaks down how the Left’s allies in the mainstream media spin coverage of the immigration issue to further their agenda.

“Dominant media outlets use the euphemism ‘undocumented,’ but the official U.S. government term used in federal statutes is ‘illegal alien’: an unlawful entrant who came without permission and stays in open defiance of our laws,” she says. “The number of illegal aliens in the country is usually given as 11 million, but have you noticed that number never seems to change? Common sense suggests it’s higher ... much higher.”

Malkin suggests building a border wall, ending chain migration, and upgrading the national database for immigrants seeking to live in the United States.

She continues, “But all solutions will ultimately fail unless we get control of the numbers and enforce our laws consistently. It’s Sovereignty 101: This is our home and we have not only the right, but the responsibility, to determine who comes in, how many come in, and what qualities and qualifications they bring.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

*Muslims Hold Massive Rally at Vikings Stadium; Chanting 'Allahu Akbar'...*

Stinky men in front and the hairy women in back?
Nice.

Send them all back.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

Locusts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2018)

Wondering...when do we tear down these memorials?
They were placed to commemorate the Buffalo Soldiers. 
All black regiments that help wipe out Native Americans....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wondering...when do we tear down these memorials?
> They were placed to commemorate the Buffalo Soldiers.
> All black regiments that help wipe out Native Americans....


What about all the Indian tribes who bought, owned and sold slaves of many races?
What about them?
I know the Creek Indians had hundreds of black slaves, and they were certainly not alone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wondering...when do we tear down these memorials?
> They were placed to commemorate the Buffalo Soldiers.
> All black regiments that help wipe out Native Americans....


Protected class.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about all the Indian tribes who bought, owned and sold slaves of many races?
> What about them?
> I know the Creek Indians had hundreds of black slaves, and they were certainly not alone.


Untouchable.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Untouchable.


I have no desire to tear down anything.
History is often paradoxical.
The hysteria today to tear down monuments is based on ignorance and hate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

Students removing another symbol of the confederacy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have no desire to tear down anything.
> History is often paradoxical.
> The hysteria today to tear down monuments is based on ignorance and hate.


Good or bad, can't change any of it.
Unless I am wrong, we are the greatest country in the world with our history.
I know for a fact that I did nothing to oppress anyone.
Time to move on.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2018)

*BOMBSHELL: Illegal Alien Arrested For Murder Of Mollie Tibbetts *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wondering...when do we tear down these memorials?
> They were placed to commemorate the Buffalo Soldiers.
> All black regiments that help wipe out Native Americans....



When are "we" going to tear these statues down?  I would assume when the communities that put them up decide to take them down. 
I only point it out, because sorta like with the Confederate statues getting melted down all over the South... that's local politics so there is no "we". 

As for you real point- I know Alt-Right leaders hope to fund raise on this issue, but it doesn't really run much deeper then a lot of folks in the South are ready to cut ties with the Confederacy.  And their local politicians are quick to respond.  That's my read on it.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *BOMBSHELL: Illegal Alien Arrested For Murder Of Mollie Tibbetts *
> By Ryan Saavedra


Which do you think would save more lives.... outlawing guns or outlawing illegal aliens?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> When are "we" going to tear these statues down?  I would assume when the communities that put them up decide to take them down.
> I only point it out, because sorta like with the Confederate statues getting melted down all over the South... that's local politics so there is no "we".
> 
> As for you real point- I know Alt-Right leaders hope to fund raise on this issue, but it doesn't really run much deeper then a lot of folks in the South are ready to cut ties with the Confederacy.  That's my read on it.


The "communities" are not deciding to tear shit down.
Lawless bands of vigilantes are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Which do you think would save more lives.... outlawing guns or outlawing illegal aliens?


No contest.
btw, Illegal aliens are already against the law. (fyi)


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The "communities" are not deciding to tear shit down.
> Lawless bands of vigilantes are.


How would you classify the Confederate Army?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

espola said:


> How would you classify the Confederate Army?


History.
(as in, "historical")
...as in, "not here any more"
(as in, US History)
...as in "statues harmless, and ok too"


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No contest.
> btw, Illegal aliens are already against the law. (fyi)


To put it into Californian',  "that fruit ain't picking itself."


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> History.
> (as in, "historical")
> ...as in, "not here any more"
> (as in, US History)
> ...as in "statues harmless, and ok too"


Loosers right?  
Yea... no wonder they they are taking those statues down. I wouldn't want a statue of a looser in my town square either.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> To put it into Californian',  "that fruit ain't picking itself."


Pay for it then, you lazy grifter.
I pick my own.

racist, shit.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pay for it then, you lazy grifter.
> I pick my own.
> 
> racist, shit.


You Hill Billy Monkey... I welcome your hate.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Loosers right?
> Yea... no wonder they they are taking those statues down. I wouldn't want a statue of a looser in my town square either.


Careful... the spelling Czar might correct your post.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The "communities" are not deciding to tear shit down.
> Lawless bands of vigilantes are.


(in my best Ricky breathless voice) Lawless bands of vigilantes!  (sigh, then faint)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> (in my best Ricky breathless voice) Lawless bands of vigilantes!  (sigh, then faint)


In my best tenacious/ Kelly Ozbourne  voice, " Who's gonna clean my toilet and pick my fruit?"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Loosers right?
> Yea... no wonder they they are taking those statues down. I wouldn't want a statue of a looser in my town square either.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In my best tenacious/ Kelly Ozbourne  voice, " Who's gonna clean my toilet and pick my fruit?"


Dang you are worked up today.  My point with the fruit, is California has a billion dollar fruit industry that relies on "illegal" labor.  Everyone knows it, even if you're going to play dumb and try and change the subject.  

What's the plan here?  We're just going to build a wall and American Agriculture goes out of business because the laws the law.  Or how do you see this playing out?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Dang you are worked up today.  My point with the fruit, is California has a billion dollar fruit industry that relies on "illegal" labor.  Everyone knows it, even if you're going to play dumb and try and change the subject.
> 
> What's the plan here?  We're just going to build a wall and American Agriculture goes out of business because the laws the law.  Or how do you see this playing out?


Your point is on the top of your head.
Its a racist and degrading point to boot.

If you dont want to pay a real wage, grow your own.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your point is on the top of your head.
> Its a racist and degrading point to boot.
> 
> If you dont want to pay a real wage, grow your own.


So once again nothing on the subject.  Just more anger and name calling.
But hey, I can laugh at you all day.  Tell me some of that right wing nutter butter Alex Jones has been feeding you.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> History.
> (as in, "historical")
> ...as in, "not here any more"
> (as in, US History)
> ...as in "statues harmless, and ok too"


You favor erecting and maintaining statues dedicated to traitors?  You will have plenty of opportunities soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

MSNBC panelist labels Mollie Tibbetts a ‘girl in Iowa’ ‘Fox News is talking about’
AUGUST 22, 2018
Pay no attention to that that beautiful young girl who was always smiling in the photographs seen in our media!  She’s just a distraction from the bus...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/press_mocks_the_murder_of_mollie_tibbetts_once_it_became_an_illegal_alien_story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Dang you are worked up today.  My point with the fruit, is California has a billion dollar fruit industry that relies on "illegal" labor.  Everyone knows it, even if you're going to play dumb and try and change the subject.
> 
> What's the plan here?  We're just going to build a wall and American Agriculture goes out of business because the laws the law.  Or how do you see this playing out?


Seems as if the the plan is in place...H2A Visa

From the LA Times May 2017:
More than 11,000 foreign guest workers.... were approved last year to harvest the lettuce, fruit and vegetables for California’s $47-billion agricultural industry — a five fold increase from 2011, according to Los Angeles Times analysis of U.S. Labor Department data.
If this year’s hiring pace holds, that number will soar even higher.

entire article:
http://www.latimes.com/projects/la-fi-farm-labor-guestworkers/#


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> You favor erecting and maintaining statues dedicated to traitors?  You will have plenty of opportunities soon.


You favor erecting statues to men who owned our fellow Americans and who helped to wipe out the Plains Indians,...please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> When are "we" going to tear these statues down?  I would assume when the communities that put them up decide to take them down.
> I only point it out, because sorta like with the Confederate statues getting melted down all over the South... that's local politics so there is no "we".
> 
> As for you real point- I know Alt-Right leaders hope to fund raise on this issue, but it doesn't really run much deeper then a lot of folks in the South are ready to cut ties with the Confederacy.  And their local politicians are quick to respond.  That's my read on it.


This is about political correctness and hypocrisy.
I would assume the communities that put them up will only take them down when PC Antifa types protest in the streets & those communities buckle under the pressure.
Part of the argument for removing civil war statues are they glorified those that owned & fought for slavery...
PC calls for removal of any monument to those that are now considered historically wrong by the pc left.
Those that kept slaves , those that fought for the south and certainly those that committed genocide against Native Americans should not have monuments.
Otherwise it seems hypocritical, that's my read on it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> You favor erecting and maintaining statues dedicated to traitors?  You will have plenty of opportunities soon.


Im not in favor of tearing down statues or monuments, especially those with a historical or cultural reference.


Its what the Taliban does.

Should the pyramids in Mexico be torn down because slaves were routinely sacrificed on them?


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is about political correctness and hypocrisy.
> I would assume the communities that put them up will only take them down when PC Antifa types protest in the streets & those communities buckle under the pressure.
> Part of the argument for removing civil war statues are they glorified those that owned & fought for slavery...
> PC calls for removal of any monument to those that are now considered historically wrong by the pc left.
> ...


How do you know what "PC calls for"?  And what does that mean anyway?


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not in favor of tearing down statues or monuments, especially those with a historical or cultural reference.
> 
> 
> Its what the Taliban does.
> ...


You don't deny you are in favor of monuments to traitors.  Got it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't deny you are in favor of monuments to traitors.  Got it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

"Traitor", "loser", or historical figure?


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 3067
> 
> "Traitor", "loser", or historical figure?


Nice pictures.  Not much facts.

Where are those statues located?  Who paid (or is paying) to put them up?  Who is paying for their current upkeep?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Nice pictures.  Not much facts.
> 
> Where are those statues located?  Who paid (or is paying) to put them up?  Who is paying for their current upkeep?


Details, details, nutters don't do details. They only believe what they are told to believe . . . and those beliefs are backed by highly manipulated data.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/rajiv-malhotra/how-europeans-misappropri_b_837376.html


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Details, details, nutters don't do details. They only believe what they are told to believe . . . and those beliefs are backed by highly manipulated data.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/rajiv-malhotra/how-europeans-misappropri_b_837376.html


The biggest (and I do mean biggest) controversial statue still standing and under discussion is the KKK-funded Stone Mountain confederate memorial in Georgia.  After the memorial was completed, the mountain was acquired by the State of Georgia and made into a state park.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is about political correctness and hypocrisy.
> I would assume the communities that put them up will only take them down when PC Antifa types protest in the streets & those communities buckle under the pressure.
> Part of the argument for removing civil war statues are they glorified those that owned & fought for slavery...
> PC calls for removal of any monument to those that are now considered historically wrong by the pc left.
> ...


The point is these are not TRUE PATRIOTIC AMERICANS, they’ve had over 150 years to assimilate and they still haven’t!  We have ancestry.com, let’s find out where they came from and have DT negotiate their return.  

Contrast this with Mexican-Americans who become border patrol agents and “speak perfect English.”


----------



## Justafan (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No contest.
> btw, Illegal aliens are already against the law. (fyi)


Ok, then I’m sure you’d be ok with taking  everybody’s guns away because of Vegas shooter Stephen Paddoock.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ugly, inside and out, just like her parents,
> *Chelsea Clinton: Think how much richer we all are thanks to aborting 60 million babies; Update: Gosnell movie trailer released*
> Ed Morrissey Aug 15, 2018 4:41 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Ok, then I’m sure you’d be ok with taking  everybody’s guns away because of Vegas shooter Stephen Paddoock.


You sure are a crazy son of a bitch,

► 3:21
*Lethal Weapon (1/10) Movie CLIP - Crazy Cop (1987) HD - YouTube*
YouTube‎ · ‎Movieclips


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

QUOTE="espola, post: 218236, member: 3"

The biggest (and I do mean biggest) controversial statue still standing and under discussion is the KKK-funded Stone Mountain confederate memorial in Georgia.  After the memorial was completed, the mountain was acquired by the State of Georgia and made into a state park. 









/QUOTE


*Actually the Mountain depicts the TRUTH !*

*Three Democrats who fought FOR Slavery which eventually brought about their KKK !*

*Democratic History .....Leave it for ALL to SEE !!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Justafan said:


> The point is these are not TRUE PATRIOTIC AMERICANS, they’ve had over 150 years to assimilate and they still haven’t!  We have ancestry.com, let’s find out where they came from and have DT negotiate their return.
> 
> Contrast this with Mexican-Americans who become border patrol agents and “speak perfect English.”


You dont think the descendants of the confederacy have assimilated?
They are unpatriotic?
I have ancestors from both sides of the civil war, as well as African and American Indian.
Have I assimilated?
All Americans should be able to be able to speak English eventually.
Its the language we speak here.
Im not sure where you are going with this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

If you did "send me back", where would you send me?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Ok, then I’m sure you’d be ok with taking  everybody’s guns away because of Vegas shooter Stephen Paddoock.


History is very clear on what happens when guns are confiscated.
The US Constitution, and the second amendment protects us from that form of genocide.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> The biggest (and I do mean biggest) controversial statue still standing and under discussion is the KKK-funded Stone Mountain confederate memorial in Georgia.  After the memorial was completed, the mountain was acquired by the State of Georgia and made into a state park.







These guys are right up your alley.
The number is 1-800- deathcult.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Nice pictures.  Not much facts.
> 
> Where are those statues located?  Who paid (or is paying) to put them up?  Who is paying for their current upkeep?


There are private as well as state, and national monuments to American Indians who fought against your beloved union.
"Traitors" I think is what you said.
tenacious called them "losers".

I call it all part of our American history.
Leave the monuments of our history intact.
Care for them and preserve them with respect.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> These guys are right up your alley.
> The number is 1-800- deathcult.


You do realize that many, if not all these sites isis destroyed, were home to slavery and human exploitation in the past.
Does that make the destruction a good thing?
Do you see yourself in the actions of these barbarians?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont think the descendants of the confederacy have assimilated?
> They are unpatriotic?
> I have ancestors from both sides of the civil war, as well as African and American Indian.
> Have I assimilated?
> ...


Irony alert!


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont think the descendants of the confederacy have assimilated?
> They are unpatriotic?
> I have ancestors from both sides of the civil war, as well as African and American Indian.
> Have I assimilated?
> ...



*Oh Yeah....now that's tellin like it is !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony alert!



*Some homeless people need their feet washed.....*

*Now go on and git ....don't come back until the *
*feet are soft and clean....*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is about political correctness and hypocrisy.
> I would assume the communities that put them up will only take them down when PC Antifa types protest in the streets & those communities buckle under the pressure.
> Part of the argument for removing civil war statues are they glorified those that owned & fought for slavery...
> PC calls for removal of any monument to those that are now considered historically wrong by the pc left.
> ...


Styles comes and go.  Ideas and influences come and go. 

Your complaining that confederate statues are being taken down and replaced with newer, shinier and more modern ones.  But this is the way the world works, and has worked across human history.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You favor erecting statues to men who owned our fellow Americans and who helped to wipe out the Plains Indians,...please continue.


Yes... I do believe is statues honoring the American Army.  And no I don't give a rip about honoring the Confederate Army.  
I'm an American how else am I suppose to feel?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Seems as if the the plan is in place...H2A Visa
> 
> From the LA Times May 2017:
> More than 11,000 foreign guest workers.... were approved last year to harvest the lettuce, fruit and vegetables for California’s $47-billion agricultural industry — a five fold increase from 2011, according to Los Angeles Times analysis of U.S. Labor Department data.
> ...



One good article deserves another...  
70% of farm workers in Redding are illegal in an area where 6.5 million live.  But hey... 11 thousand new visas were approved in the state. 



> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/09/us/california-farmers-backed-trump-but-now-fear-losing-field-workers.html
> *California Farmers Backed Trump, but Now Fear Losing Field Workers*
> MERCED, Calif. — Jeff Marchini and others in the Central Valley here bet their farms on the election of Donald J. Trump. His message of reducing regulations and taxes appealed to this Republican stronghold, one of Mr. Trump’s strongest bases of support in the state.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Styles comes and go.  Ideas and influences come and go.
> 
> Your complaining that confederate statues are being taken down and replaced with newer, shinier and more modern ones.  But this is the way the world works, and has worked across human history.


No, I'm not complaining that confederate statues are being taken down.
I'm complaining about politically correct hypocrisy & mob rule.
That seemingly doesn't bother you....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> One good article deserves another...
> 70% of farm workers in Redding are illegal in an area where 6.5 million live.  But hey... 11 thousand new visas were approved in the state.


If the program is in place, why not use it?
Did your 6.5 million illegals apply for the H2A Visa?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, I'm not complaining that confederate statues are being taken down.
> I'm complaining about politically correct hypocrisy & mob rule.
> That seemingly doesn't bother you....


What doesn't bother me?  That American's living in the American South East are taking down statues of traitorous soldiers- certainly doesn't bother me.  I can promise you that.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Styles comes and go.  Ideas and influences come and go.
> 
> Your complaining that confederate statues are being taken down and replaced with newer, shinier and more modern ones.  But this is the way the world works, and has worked across human history.
> 
> *Only for the Deceitful *


*Yet you allow these types below that carries very *
*subtle disgusting Satanic traits to remain on display around*
*the Country.....*
*How Democratic of you.....*

*




*

*This one above is in Birmingham Alabama ( The center of the South )*
*It's disgusting and distasteful to say the least, yet it stays and the *
*Confederate statues come down....Where's the Logic in corrupting the*
*Minds of the South with this Filth ?*

*




*

*




*

*This one above was moved from Oklahoma to Arkansas five days ago....*
*Why would this crap be allowed anywhere in this country ?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What doesn't bother me?  That American's living in the American South East are taking down statues of traitorous soldiers- certainly doesn't bother me.  I can promise you that.


I can promise you that these jackasses are not from the American South East...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the program is in place, why not use it?
> Did your 6.5 million workers apply?


Did my?  In a time where the government is separating asylum seekers and their children I've going to go out on a limb here and say no.  Probably most of them did not want anything to do with the federal government.  Neither do the companies that hire them to come here America's billion dollar agriculture industry. 

And round and round it goes.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I can promise you that these jackasses are not from the American South East...


Oh my, vigilantes!  Whatever shall we doo??!  (in my Ricky Breathless voice)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Did my?  In a time where the government is separating asylum seekers and their children I've going to go out on a limb here and say no.  Probably most of them did not want anything to do with the federal government.  Neither do the billion dollar companies that hire them to come here.
> 
> And round and round it goes.


The program is in place, why not use it?
Then they would be here legally as opposed to illegally.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Did my?  In a time where the government is separating asylum seekers and their children I've going to go out on a limb here and say no.  Probably most of them did not want anything to do with the federal government.  Neither do the billion dollar companies that hire them to come here.
> 
> And round and round it goes.


You’re babbling.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh my, vigilantes!  Whatever shall we doo??!  (in my Ricky Breathless voice)


Find a better argument for pc hypocrisy....


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh my, vigilantes!  Whatever shall we doo??!  (in my Ricky Breathless voice)



*Yes.....*
*They are " YOUR " vigilantes, don't get caught with them....*
*I hear the Police will post your Filthy Face on the front page of the National Paper...*
*That's after a couple of adjustments to you Filthy Mug..........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

Let's hang this illegal motherfucker, after a fair taxpayer funded trial of course.

Accused Mollie Tibbetts Killer Demands He Not Be Called 'Illegal Alien'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/22/accused-mollie-tibbetts-killer-demands-he-not-be-called-illegal-alien/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj4qfq--YHdAhUQIDQIHTaNBIgQqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw17B-eI8pCqjPkk2nw69m7H&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

Police: Illegal Alien Accused of Murdering Mollie Tibbetts Used Stolen ID to Work in U.S.
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/22/police-illegal-alien-accused-of-murdering-mollie-tibbetts-used-stolen-id-to-pass-e-verify/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj4qfq--YHdAhUQIDQIHTaNBIgQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2Ts9py754nCliDVRpPTuab&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

Let's hang this mother fucking illegal as well.

Police: Armed Citizen Stops Knife-Wielding Mexican National Who Caused Bus Crash
3 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/22/police-armed-knife-wielding-mexican-national-bus-crash/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj4qfq--YHdAhUQIDQIHTaNBIgQqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw3nS1_-UHHqU-74I8bPKhMk


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What doesn't bother me?  That American's living in the American South East are taking down statues of traitorous soldiers- certainly doesn't bother me.  I can promise you that.


Me neither.  Except of course if somebody gets crushed.  Can you imagine the lawsuit?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The program is in place, why not use it?
> Then they would be here legally as opposed to illegally.


Again, America has been putting up with an under-the-table "illegal" labor force for years.  Personally I hear Trump prattle on about walls across empty desert and what he's doing at the boarder, and all I see is a populist. Or to say it in a more PC manor, I don't have any faith in his word or his willingness to actually be working toward a boarder solution- as I just think identity politics is a useful tool for him to get voters excited before an election.  

So for me, frankly there is little surprise me illegals (or the billion dollar industry that draws them in) aren't going to be bothered with him.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re babbling.


You don't see labor as a commodity? 
Let me guess, you think they're coming here for the amazing medical care we offer at our emergency care units...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Find a better argument for pc hypocrisy....


Well if you don't make serious arguments, you can't be upset that you don't get serious responses.  
It ain't vigilantes taking down the Confederate statues, it's local governments.  You want to talk about or we going to keep on with posting pictures of 110lb little blonde girls and talking about how scared we should all be?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You don't see labor as a commodity?
> Let me guess, you think they're coming here for the amazing medical care we offer at our emergency care units...


Ahhhhh you channeling your inner Gary Becker.  I do think labor is a commodity and I do think they come here for the amazing medical care.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well if you don't make serious arguments, you can't be upset that you don't get serious responses.
> It ain't vigilantes taking down the Confederate statues, it's local governments.  You want to talk about or we going to keep on with posting pictures of 110lb little blonde girls and talking about how scared we should all be?


Upset? No.
I am certainly amused. You talking about serious arguments is very amusing....
Lee, Jackson & the Confederacy fought for slavery and to preserve their way of life, folks want to remove those memorials
Washington and Jefferson owned slaves, should we not remove those memorials for the same reasons?
The Buffalo Soldiers slaughtered Native Americans
Should we not remove those memorials?
FDR imprisoned American citizens for no other reason than race.
Perhaps we should remove any memorials for FDR because of the angst they may create?
Where does it end? The arrogant hypocrisy that is?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You don't see labor as a commodity?
> Let me guess, you think they're coming here for the amazing medical care we offer at our emergency care units...


Both.
Have you been to a hospital south of the border?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony alert!


You've given the word, "idiot" new tentacles.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well if you don't make serious arguments, you can't be upset that you don't get serious responses.
> It ain't vigilantes taking down the Confederate statues, it's local governments.  You want to talk about or we going to keep on with posting pictures of 110lb little blonde girls and talking about how scared we should all be?


Its mobs of idiots.
Vigilantes usually have a purpose.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Both.
> Have you been to a hospital south of the border?


*He hasn't or he would be posting very different.....*

*7up for disinfectant, paper towels for surgery, toilet paper with feces in the *
*rubbish cans, etc.....yeah they are " special ".....there are some good ones too....*

*I have nothing but praise for our emergency rooms....I'm in one solid*
*piece because of them....*

*Labor is an Asset and an Expense....*

*Being as Mr Butt Itch doesn't run a business he views every thing through*
*the lenses of a distraught employee.....*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Upset? No.
> I am certainly amused. You talking about serious arguments is very amusing....
> Lee, Jackson & the Confederacy fought for slavery and to preserve their way of life, folks want to remove those memorials
> Washington and Jefferson owned slaves, should we not remove those memorials for the same reasons?
> ...


You're making this about building statues for evil men, while I would humbly suggest it's more about having statues of the men who best represent the ideals of the Cities, towns and villages these statues live in.

Yes FDR horribly mistreated hundreds of thousands of Japanese Americans, but he also lead the country thru WW2 and saved the American capitalist system during the darkest days of the Great Depression.
Tell me, what traits to you see in Stonewall Jackson that would make you want to have a statue of him over looking your town Lion?  I mean to me he was a soldier who lost in the only war he fought in.  If we're going to be fare, and never mind he was a traitor... no statue for Stonewall just on account of having lost the war.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You're making this about building statues for evil men, while I would humbly suggest it's more about having statues of the men who best represent the ideals of the Cities, towns and villages these statues live in.
> 
> Yes FDR horribly mistreated hundreds of thousands of Japanese Americans, but he also lead the country thru WW2 and saved the American capitalist system during the darkest days of the Great Depression.
> Tell me, what traits to you see in Stonewall Jackson that would make you want to have a statue of him over looking your town Lion?  I mean to me he was a soldier who lost in the only war he fought in.  If we're going to be fare, and never mind he was a traitor... no statue for Stonewall just on account of having lost the war.


You're a complete idiot.
Im sorry, it just needs to be out there.
(I am truly sorry, its embarrassing for me to have to tell you)

*If you are under the age of 20, it may be that you are just ignorant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

44% of federal prisoners are non US citizens.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 44% of federal prisoners are non US citizens.


How do we remedy this situation?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a complete idiot.
> Im sorry, it just needs to be out there.
> (I am truly sorry, its embarrassing for me to have to tell you)
> 
> *If you are under the age of 20, it may be that you are just ignorant.


Ahh... right on que.  The argument seems to have gone above Ricky's Breathless's head and he's taking it personal.  What a joke...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 44% of federal prisoners are non US citizens.


Sounds expensive.  Time we got some new leadership at the national level to fix this mess.  Doesn't seem like Trump's got a clue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh... right on que.  The argument seems to have gone above Ricky's Breathless's head and he's taking it personal.  What a joke...


It was a PSA for Christ's sake.
Nothing personal, honcho.
Im the nicest guy in this forum.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 44% of federal prisoners are non US citizens.


That was easy, you been hanging out with LE too much: 
U.S. Rep. Lamar Smith said at the Texas delegation’s July 17, 2016, breakfast in Cleveland that Trump "knew what he was talking about. One-third of all federal prisoners today are illegal immigrants. They have committed some of the most worst crimes; they have committed the rapes and the murders and everything else."

We wondered if indeed one-third of federal prisoners were in the country without legal authorization. Not so, we ultimately found. Smith was citing a slightly outdated figure of individuals sentenced to the federal pen in a given year, not the total federal prison population.

https://www.politifact.com/texas/statements/2016/aug/25/lamar-smith/mostly-false-lamar-smith-claim-one-third-federal-i/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was easy, you been hanging out with LE too much:
> U.S. Rep. Lamar Smith said at the Texas delegation’s July 17, 2016, breakfast in Cleveland that Trump "knew what he was talking about. One-third of all federal prisoners today are illegal immigrants. They have committed some of the most worst crimes; they have committed the rapes and the murders and everything else."
> 
> We wondered if indeed one-third of federal prisoners were in the country without legal authorization. Not so, we ultimately found. Smith was citing a slightly outdated figure of individuals sentenced to the federal pen in a given year, not the total federal prison population.
> ...


Thank you, Big Brother.
Anything else we need to re-understand?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a PSA for Christ's sake.
> Nothing personal, honcho.
> Im the nicest guy in this forum.


Yeah... you the smartest.  Have the best hair.  The best plumber ever born.  Are the funniest and now I guess the nicest.   
We know all this of course, because you A. spend a lot of time in here posting, and B. spend most of that time talking about how great you are.  

Since we're speaking truth to power- that's why I've always kinda found you a bit pathetic.  Who has the time to go on for days about how smart and great they are?  lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... you the smartest.  Have the best hair.  The best plumber ever born.  Are the funniest and now I guess the nicest.
> We know all this of course, because you A. spend a lot of time in here posting, and B. spend most of that time talking about how great you are.
> 
> Since we're speaking truth to power- that's why I've always kinda found you a bit pathetic.  Who has the time to go on for days about how smart and great they are?  lol


Thank you.
I would like to thank my press agent, my manager, and most of all,...
my Mom and dad.
I love all of you...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank you.
> I would like to thank my press agent, my manager, and most of all,...
> my Mom and dad.
> I love all of you...


Mom and dad?
Yawn... just what I would say too, if I were a little pathetic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yawn... just what I would say too, if I were a little pathetic.


Dont sell yourself short.
You're at least a little pathetic.
...maybe even alot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How do we remedy this situation?


A great big beautiful wall and the ones that get around that gets espolas final solution.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont sell yourself short.
> You're at least a little pathetic.
> ...maybe even alot.


Who do you think is more pathetic my Breathless friend- you or me?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry I hurt your feelings t.
It hurt me alot more than it hurt you.
I did it for you.
Tough love and shit.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sorry I hurt your feelings t.
> It hurt me alot more than it hurt you.
> I did it for you.
> Tough love and shit.


Hurt my feelings?  Go back and reread my post, I was marveling at the way you think if anything.  You are a true wonder mister breathless.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hurt my feelings?  Go back and reread my post, I was marveling at the way you think if anything.  You are a true wonder mister breathless.


I feel so much better now.
Truly a cathartic experience.
Was it good for you too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was easy, you been hanging out with LE too much:
> U.S. Rep. Lamar Smith said at the Texas delegation’s July 17, 2016, breakfast in Cleveland that Trump "knew what he was talking about. One-third of all federal prisoners today are illegal immigrants. They have committed some of the most worst crimes; they have committed the rapes and the murders and everything else."
> 
> We wondered if indeed one-third of federal prisoners were in the country without legal authorization. Not so, we ultimately found. Smith was citing a slightly outdated figure of individuals sentenced to the federal pen in a given year, not the total federal prison population.
> ...


Non US citizens doesn't mean illegal, does it?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I feel so much better now.
> Truly a cathartic experience.
> Was it good for you too?


Remember when people used to get together and hangout to feel better.  And now we get on our computers and freakout on each other to feel good.  
Maybe the problem is deeper then you or me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Remember when people used to get together and hangout to feel better.  And now we get on our computers and freakout on each other to feel good.
> Maybe the problem is deeper then you or me.


Yes, the problem is deeper than you and me.
It's "than", not "then".
Im calling the editor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Remember when people used to get together and hangout to feel better.  And now we get on our computers and freakout on each other to feel good.
> Maybe the problem is deeper then you or me.


The point at which the nutters went one way (lead down the path of insanity by supermarket tabloid personalities) and truth (actual facts) the other.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The point at which the nutters went one way (lead down the path of insanity by supermarket tabloid personalities) and truth (actual facts) the other.


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

UCLA Slated to Host Anti-Israel ‘Students for Justice in Palestine’ Conference
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2018/08/23/ucla-slated-to-host-anti-israel-students-for-justice-in-palestine-conference/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjgnvO8_4LdAhWytlkKHTCUCuQQqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw2Kd5hY0N06dy5ODgYsnKMB


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

AUGUST 23, 2018
*Spot the companies that oppose your values*
By Thomas Lifson
Owing to the dominance of leftists throughout academia and the media, many corporations have caved into, or willingly adopted, the values of the progressive left. Institutions respond to other institutions more than to individuals, which why so many ostensible beneficiaries of free markets end up supporting leftist causes.

Pretty much everyone that cares understands that Starbucks, with its infamous, counterproductive “talk about race” initiative, is progressive in outlook. But many other companies quietly donate to the Southern Poverty Law Center or other leftists groups without much public awareness.

My friend who blogs under the name Bookworm, at the eponymous Bookworm Room website, has done us all a favor by collecting a database now exceeding 7,000 companies and their political positions and values. The website What Business Thinks has made this database easily accessible for you as you shop either online or at stores.







Bookworm writes:

The site works well on both computers and mobile devices. Using _What Business Thinks_, consumers can quickly find whether a business is aligned with their values or hostile to them. This is the kind of information consumers should have before spending their money.

The site also has a companion blog in which I spell out in greater detail the information I’m steadily adding to the database. If you follow the blog, you can keep up with developments in the business world.

Because there’s more information out there than any one person can find, making _What Business Thinks _a continuing work in progress, the site also has a User Submission page that allows people to update old information, correct bad information, or introduce entirely new information — provided that it’s well-sourced.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

Dinesh D'Souza Hitler, Mussolini and FDR: The Secret History of a Mutual Admiration Society


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

Ann Coulter The Pantsuit That Cried Wolf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You're making this about building statues for evil men, while I would humbly suggest it's more about having statues of the men who best represent the ideals of the Cities, towns and villages these statues live in.
> 
> Yes FDR horribly mistreated hundreds of thousands of Japanese Americans, but he also lead the country thru WW2 and saved the American capitalist system during the darkest days of the Great Depression.
> Tell me, what traits to you see in Stonewall Jackson that would make you want to have a statue of him over looking your town Lion?  I mean to me he was a soldier who lost in the only war he fought in.  If we're going to be fare, and never mind he was a traitor... no statue for Stonewall just on account of having lost the war.


Humbly suggest? That's funny!
It's just what the PC crowd determines is offensive...interesting.
As far as Jackson goes, the folks in that town thought enough of him to erect the stature in the first place...out of town protesters are what is bringing these statues down.
So you're good with monuments to anyone as long as the locals are good with it? If that were so many of these monuments would still be standing.
My question remains, when do we remove memorials of those who owned slaves? Morally as wrong as anyone who fought and lost the Civil War...
Where does it end? We have memorials to soldiers who practiced what amounted to genocide against the Plains Indians....
Did you see the mob that "removed" a statue at the University of North Carolina the other day? All locals I'm sure.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Humbly suggest? That's funny!
> It's just what the PC crowd determines is offensive...interesting.
> As far as Jackson goes, the folks in that town thought enough of him to erect the stature in the first place...out of town protesters are what is bringing these statues down.
> So you're good with monuments to anyone as long as the locals are good with it? If that were so many of these monuments would still be standing.
> ...


Kinda strange that you don't see a mob of people protesting to take down the Lenin statue. These antifa folks sure are weird about what they want taken down and what can stay up..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Remember when people used to get together and hangout to feel better.  And now we get on our computers and freakout on each other to feel good.
> Maybe the problem is deeper then you or me.


This is how folks get together now:


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Kinda strange that you don't see a mob of people protesting to take down the Lenin statue. These antifa folks sure are weird about what they want taken down and what can stay up..


Hypocritically weird....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is how folks get together now:


Some nice right winger is gonna pull a gun when these fascists start fucking with him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

*Woke Nation: Payment Giants Blacklist Political Speech

Visa, Mastercard Side with SPLC — Cut Off Service to Horowitz Freedom Center*

The David Horowitz Freedom Center has allegedly had their donation processing system blocked by Visa and Mastercard following a campaign by the Southern Poverty Law Center


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

*Bulk of Clinton emails on Weiner’s laptop were never examined, findings were never reported*
John Sexton Aug 23, 2018 5:21 PM
Top Pick





“It was all just show — eyewash — to make it look like there was an investigation before the election


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

Cocksuckers

*WATCH: Rand Paul Fires At Republicans For Blocking His Amendment To Defund Planned Parenthood *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

Of course they do,

*California Wants To Mandate Colleges Dispense Abortion Pills To Students *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

GAME-CHANGER
*New Air Force B-2 ‘earth penetrating’ nuclear weapon changes strategy*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You're making this about building statues for evil men, while I would humbly suggest it's more about having statues of the men who best represent the ideals of the Cities, towns and villages these statues live in.
> 
> Yes FDR horribly mistreated hundreds of thousands of Japanese Americans, but he also lead the country thru WW2 and saved the American capitalist system during the darkest days of the Great Depression.
> Tell me, what traits to you see in Stonewall Jackson that would make you want to have a statue of him over looking your town Lion?  I mean to me he was a soldier who lost in the only war he fought in.  If we're going to be fare, and never mind he was a traitor... no statue for Stonewall just on account of having lost the war.



*You've been licking Dumballs for a long time.......*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Bulk of Clinton emails on Weiner’s laptop were never examined, findings were never reported*
> John Sexton Aug 23, 2018 5:21 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...



*The NYPD has a complete copy of the Laptop......and I'll bet Trump has a copy of it also....*

*There is a HUGE link between the Clinton's -> NXIVM -> Haiti -> Pedo Trafficking ...*
*The Laptop had it on it...........*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I would humbly suggest it's more about having statues of the men who best represent the ideals of the Cities, towns and villages these statues live in...
> 
> Tell me, what traits to you see in Stonewall Jackson that would make you want to have a statue of him over looking your town..


So using that argument please share with is what qualities that Lenin had that would make his statue appropriate to be displayed anywhere in the United States?

Would like a statue of him in your town?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

ICE Arrests Illegal Aliens In DNC Member's Union. Now He's Angry
POLITICS | MIKE BREST
Feelings get hurt when laws get broken
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/23/dnc-ice-arrested-illegal-immigrants/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

CNN / YouTube
JUSTIN CARUSO 23 Aug 2018 
_

*CNN host Chris Cuomo wondered Wednesday whether Americans outraged over the death of Mollie Tibbetts would be as upset if the alleged killer was a white American instead of an illegal alien.*


In reference to Tibbetts’s death and other murders by illegal aliens, Chris Cuomo asked, “I wonder if these sympathizers would be as full-throated about these tragedies if the killers were white citizens, if the victims were not young white women. If that were the case, would we see a video like this from Trump today?”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

*Say Mollie Tibbetts ‘Permanently Separated’ from Family*



_




_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN / YouTube
> JUSTIN CARUSO 23 Aug 2018
> _
> 
> ...


The man charged with this is in the country illegally. That's what gets folks "full throated"...Cuomo is a PC- race baiting asswipe.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN / YouTube
> JUSTIN CARUSO 23 Aug 2018
> _
> 
> ...


It's no wonder there are so many idiots on the left. Look who they are listening to, people like Cuomo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> It's no wonder there are so many idiots on the left. Look who they are listening to, people like Cuomo.


At least they aren't hiding their bias against white American citizens.
Should serve them well in upcoming elections.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

I got nothing against single black mothers, but come on now.

*Bewitched Gets Reboot At ABC With Samantha As Black Single Mom *
By Joseph Curl


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I got nothing against single black mothers, but come on now.
> 
> *Bewitched Gets Reboot At ABC With Samantha As Black Single Mom *
> By Joseph Curl


They could cast Raechel dolezal as Samantha, and Fux-ahontis as her high cheek boned mother.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Fucking Ca.
Some of my employees make $500.00 per month just in case they miss their breaks.
State regulated break rules, ya know.
No wonder Ca is turning into just another shit hole, 3rd world country.
Lake of leadership and priorities.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

I know this never happens, but it still does.

DOJ Charges Nearly Two Dozen Illegal Aliens for Voting in the 2016 Election
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

DNC Committee Member Not Happy ICE Arrested Illegal Immigrants in Workers' Union 
Cortney O'Brien
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortneyobrien/2018/08/24/dnc-committee-member-not-happy-ice-arrested-illegal-immigrants-in-workers-union-n2512774


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

Few Texas politicians have harnessed anger over illegal immigration like Republican Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick, who rose from talk radio host to powerful state leader largely on the strength of his incessant border security screeds. 

Though he once embraced a foreign guest worker program himself, Patrick got elected lieutenant governor in 2014 in part by decrying what he called an “invasion” of disease-carrying immigrants and tying his GOP foes to policies that supposedly draw them here. He went on to become the top Texas cheerleader for immigration hardliner Donald Trump's presidential bid.

But there’s one arena in the battles over illegal immigration that Patrick hasn’t yet entered as lieutenant governor: the private workplace.

Despite promising during the 2014 race to crack down on Texas employers who hire undocumented workers, it was status quo last session in the state Senate that Patrick oversees. And illegal hiring practices in the Texas workplace, which the state has authority to police, have largely gone missing from his public outrage over the porous border and illegal immigration.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2018)

CNN / YouTube
JUSTIN CARUSO 23 Aug 2018
_

*CNN host Chris Cuomo wondered Wednesday whether Americans outraged over the death of Mollie Tibbetts would be as upset if the alleged killer was a white American instead of an illegal alien.*


In reference to Tibbetts’s death and other murders by illegal aliens, Chris Cuomo asked, “I wonder if these sympathizers would be as full-throated about these tragedies if the killers were white citizens, if the victims were not young white women. If that were the case, would we see a video like this from Trump today?”_



*I wonder how many times Chris Cuomo has had a shot glass removed in the early morning hours.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Hot Air

Geraldo: Damn it, we shouldn’t be turning this murder by an illegal immigrant into a story about an illegal immigrant
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/08/24/geraldo-damn-shouldnt-turning-murder-illegal-immigrant-story-illegal-immigrant/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiP6e6znIfdAhUHnawKHbfLCFsQqUMwBXoECAcQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0FAO-xYtHpVhj2OnGWEm8d


----------



## Justafan (Aug 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this never happens, but it still does.
> 
> DOJ Charges Nearly Two Dozen Illegal Aliens for Voting in the 2016 Election
> Katie Pavlich


I told you Trump is a cheater, those are 2 dozen votes he never should’ve had.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I told you Trump is a cheater, those are 2 dozen votes he never should’ve had.


They sound a little more like crooked Hillary types, see how that works?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Democrats certainly support odd concepts relating to life, death, immigration and the economy
AUGUST 25, 2018
Elizabeth Warren, Hollywood and the media didn’t care much when Obama separated children from their parents and kept them in “cages” and now they tras...


*Democrats certainly support odd concepts relating to life, death, immigration and the economy*
By Jack Hellner
Michael Brown robs a store in Ferguson, Missouri, goes after a police officer’s gun and gets killed. The media goes along with a fictional story of “Hands up don’t shoot,” making Michael Brown a hero and ginning up racial hate and hate of cops, causing riots and destruction.

Kate Steinle, Molly Tibbetts and others get killed by illegal aliens and most of the media and Democrats give the stories short shrift, if any coverage at all once the perp is identified, because it just doesn’t fit in with the agenda.

A professor on MSNBC cared so much about Molly Tibbetts’s death that she called her “a girl in Iowa” that “Fox News is talking about.”  Elizabeth Warren implied that Tibbetts’s death wasn’t that important, quickly moving on to talking points when the subject was raised. The separation of kids at the border is what is important. I thought all deaths were important.

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/democrats_certainly_support_odd_concepts_relating_to_life_death_immigration_and_the_economy.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

A top Republican fundraiser whose firm works for several prominent immigration hardliners is the partial owner of the land where the Mexican man accused of killing Iowa college student Mollie Tibbetts lived rent-free, a farm spokeswoman said Friday.

Nicole Schlinger has long been a key fundraiser and campaign contractor for GOP politicians in Iowa and beyond, including this cycle for Texas Sen. Ted Cruz and Virginia Senate candidate Corey Stewart.

Schlinger is the president of Campaign Headquarters, a call center that makes fundraising calls, identifies supporters and helps turn out voters for conservative candidates and groups. Her business is one of the largest in Brooklyn, the central Iowa town where Tibbetts disappeared while out for a run on July 18.

Schlinger is married to Eric Lang, the president of the family-owned dairy that has acknowledged providing employment and housing for the last four years to Cristhian Bahena Rivera, the man charged with murder in Tibbetts' death.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/gop-fundraiser-tied-land-where-iowa-murder-suspect-204700619--politics.html


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A top Republican fundraiser whose firm works for several prominent immigration hardliners is the partial owner of the land where the Mexican man accused of killing Iowa college student Mollie Tibbetts lived rent-free, a farm spokeswoman said Friday.
> 
> Nicole Schlinger has long been a key fundraiser and campaign contractor for GOP politicians in Iowa and beyond, including this cycle for Texas Sen. Ted Cruz and Virginia Senate candidate Corey Stewart.
> 
> ...



*Oh damn .....it's the dreaded GOP Dairy farm owner curdled milk rape scenario.....*
*Only affects illegal Mexicans and makes them commit horrendous crimes*
*against young American female citizens.*
*The only cure is to have ALL GOP farms confiscated and redistributed to*
*Worthless Lying Scumbag Democrats who belonged to the NXIVM cult....*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hot Air
> 
> Geraldo: Damn it, we shouldn’t be turning this murder by an illegal immigrant into a story about an illegal immigrant
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/08/24/geraldo-damn-shouldnt-turning-murder-illegal-immigrant-story-illegal-immigrant/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiP6e6znIfdAhUHnawKHbfLCFsQqUMwBXoECAcQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0FAO-xYtHpVhj2OnGWEm8d


Bravo Geraldo.  I rarely agree with his opinions.  He’s a showboat and a provocateur, by in large.  Which clouds my retention of his public commentary. Here, he’s  clearly wearing his objective lawyer hat in offering his opinion here.  No wonder the Fox talking blonde head couldn’t undermine him.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2018)

We lost a good man and a war hero today.
John McCain died.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> We lost a good man and a war hero today.
> John McCain died today.


Greatest patriot of our lifetime. When it is all said and done, many will rue the day they didn’t speak up and defend McCain against one of the most miserable (regardless of politics) human beings (public figures) we’ve ever seen.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hot Air
> 
> Geraldo: Damn it, we shouldn’t be turning this murder by an illegal immigrant into a story about an illegal immigrant
> 6 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/08/24/geraldo-damn-shouldnt-turning-murder-illegal-immigrant-story-illegal-immigrant/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiP6e6znIfdAhUHnawKHbfLCFsQqUMwBXoECAcQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0FAO-xYtHpVhj2OnGWEm8d


Condemning all gun owners for the actions of one (i.e. Vegas shooter) is the same as condemning all illegal immigrants for the actions of one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Things are getting out of hand,

NASCAR Driver Loses Sponsorship Over Father's Racial Slur ... 35 Years Ago
US | MOLLY PRINCE
His foreign father didn't know the N-word's American meaning
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/25/nascar-driver-n-word-sponsor/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Condemning all gun owners for the actions of one (i.e. Vegas shooter) is the same as condemning all illegal immigrants for the actions of one.


No, it's not, they are illegal criminal invaders, disease ridden criminals, uneducated leeches on our economy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Lefty fascists

16 Antifa Members Arrested While Protesting A Blue Lives Matter Rally In Philadelphia
US | MIKE BREST
http://dailycaller.com/2018/08/25/antifa-arrested-police-philadelphia/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

*North Carolina mom in 'disbelief' after son, 10, punished for calling teacher 'ma'am'*





 By Madeline Farber | Fox News
_







The piece of paper on which Tamarion, 10, was told to write the word "ma'am" as a form of punishment.  (Teretha Wilson)

The mother of a 10-year-old boy in North Carolina is outraged that her son was recently punished for calling his fifth grade teacher "ma’am.”


“I was in disbelief,” Teretha Wilson, the boy’s mother, told Fox News on Saturday.

Wilson noticed her son, Tamarion, was not himself when she picked him up from the bus stop earlier this week.

“I asked him what was wrong, and he told me he got in trouble for saying 'ma’am' to a teacher. I was confused,” she said.
_

_
Inquiring further, Wilson asked her son to give more detail about the incident. That’s when the fifth-grader at North East Carolina Preparatory School in Tarboro, North Carolina, pulled out a piece of lined paper with the word ma’am written dozens of times.
_


----------



## Justafan (Aug 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Things are getting out of hand,
> 
> NASCAR Driver Loses Sponsorship Over Father's Racial Slur ... 35 Years Ago
> US | MOLLY PRINCE
> ...


Agree, racism is all about intent.  If he didn’t know, he didn’t know, and I would never hold that against any person.  That is why use of code words, in my view, does not shield a person from criticism because it’s the intent that counts.  

People have to have the balls to call it out or defend it (as in this case) when necessary. For example, the absolute most racist comments ever uttered on tv were Bryant Gumble’s commentary as to why the Winter Olympics were meaningless because the best athletes in the world, African-Americans weren’t there.  If he was white he would have been fired in a millisecond. People of all races should have called him out on it, but no one ever did.

Similarly, in a contract dispute with Bob Arum, Oscar De La Hoya made a public comment to the effect that a boy from East L.A. had just defeated the most successful Jew to come out of Harvard.  His ignorance is self evident, but the comment is absolutely racist because the intent was to demean and injure Bob Arum.  Nobody ever called out Oscar on this.  I contemplated calling Jim Rome (who is Jewish) to comment on that.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *North Carolina mom in 'disbelief' after son, 10, punished for calling teacher 'ma'am'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need more context (i.e. school’s reasoning), however, it definitely appears way over the top.  Why? Because whatever the reasoning is, the intent of the child is most certainly innocent.  People have to have perspective.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Need more context (i.e. school’s reasoning), however, it definitely appears way over the top.  Why? Because whatever the reasoning is, the intent of the child is most certainly innocent.  People have to have perspective.


I am gonna have you voting red very soon


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Greatest patriot of our lifetime. When it is all said and done, many will rue the day they didn’t speak up and defend McCain against one of the most miserable (regardless of politics) human beings (public figures) we’ve ever seen.


I appreciate his service and sacrifice but was never a fan.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 25, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Condemning all gun owners for the actions of one (i.e. Vegas shooter) is the same as condemning all illegal immigrants for the actions of one.


Good point. 

We have laws governing both that need to be enforced but unfortunately we have a certain political faction that feels the need to disregard the current immigration laws. These same politicians even go so far as to create "sanctuary states" and cities that are in the country illegally. 

The parents from one of my sons teammates both were born in Mexico. They told me that when they hear of people who have been in the country illegally for years and still haven't become a US citizen that it just goes to shows how lazy they are. It took him and his wife about three years to become citizens. That's pretty quick. Compare that to my Dad that it took him over five years back in the 60s/70s so the system has gotten better since then.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I appreciate his service and sacrifice but was never a fan.


John McCain was a real man, a real American hero. God rest his soul.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

This sounds just like something I might say and Oh, I have.



How Many Dead Americans Will Make Liberals Care?
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/derekhunter/2018/08/26/how-many-dead-americans-will-make-liberals-care-n2513128?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjEsrX9zYrdAhVCRqwKHVAuAZEQqUMwCHoECAcQJQ&usg=AOvVaw3Gx_5BsQXLyiNQr2fwA5JG


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

*Kennesaw State Cuts 4 of 5 Cheerleaders Who Took a Knee During Anthem Last Year*



_





AP Photo/Kelly J. Huff
WARNER TODD HUSTON 25 Aug 2018 


*Kennesaw State University has cut four of the five cheerleaders who took a knee during the playing of the national anthem last year, according to reports.*

The school newspaper, the Sentinel, noted that four of the five kneelers did not make the cut for the 2018 football season. KSU’s athletic department reported that 91 women tried out for the 52 spots on the various cheer squads, up from 61 applicants last year. The department also noted that three other members of last year’s teams also did not make the cut for this year.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Kennesaw State Cuts 4 of 5 Cheerleaders Who Took a Knee During Anthem Last Year*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Virtue signaling is so 2014.
Showing up to work and doing your job is what makes America great.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


How sad is the ruling class of our great country.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Virtue signaling is so 2014.
> Showing up to work and doing your job is what makes America great.


I agree.
Which is why I find it shameful our leaders sit on their thumbs (or work tirelessly cutting taxes for the $$$ donor class), while the majority of Americans are watching their wages stagnate or even go down.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucking Ca.
> Some of my employees make $500.00 per month just in case they miss their breaks.
> State regulated break rules, ya know.
> No wonder Ca is turning into just another shit hole, 3rd world country.
> Lake of leadership and priorities.


If you don't like CA... then leave.  Methinks you'll be a bit surprised at how much you miss it and how far ahead of the curve it is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I agree.
> Which is why I find it shameful our leaders sit on their thumbs (or work tirelessly cutting taxes for the $$$ donor class), while the majority of Americans are watching their wages stagnate or even go down.


Now, new household employment data reported by the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) show that Americans with college degrees can account for all of the net new jobs created over the last decade. In stark contrast, the number of Americans with high school degrees or less who are employed, in this ninth year of economic expansion, has fallen by 2,995,000.

https://www.brookings.edu/blog/fixgov/2018/01/16/the-new-economics-of-jobs-is-bad-news-for-working-class-americans-and-maybe-for-trump/

After working full time at a museum, Emily Doherty does something millions of Americans do each day: head to a second job. In her case, it means donning a petticoat to portray a Colonial-era woman at living-history museums or national parks, where she sings and play-acts. 

The 28-year-old needs the extra work so she can make ends meet, plus pay her $500-per-month student loan payment. Doherty is among the 30 percent of Americans who do something else for pay in addition to their full-time jobs, according to a recent NPR/Marist poll.


when-a-full-time-job-isnt-enough-to-make-it


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Humbly suggest? That's funny!
> It's just what the PC crowd determines is offensive...interesting.
> As far as Jackson goes, the folks in that town thought enough of him to erect the stature in the first place...out of town protesters are what is bringing these statues down.
> So you're good with monuments to anyone as long as the locals are good with it? If that were so many of these monuments would still be standing.
> ...


So I have a say in monuments that my taxes don't help maintain?
As to the remaining question, society and cultural norms change.  Easy for a guy living on the beach in So Cal to say leave those monuments up.  If local communities don't want or can't afford to maintain every monument, especially ones that are divisive- then the statue is moved to a museum or sold to a private collector.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucking Ca.
> Some of my employees make $500.00 per month just in case they miss their breaks.
> State regulated break rules, ya know.
> No wonder Ca is turning into just another shit hole, 3rd world country.
> Lake of leadership and priorities.


Bullshit, you spend so much time in here complaining about trivial matters and now things you should be handling yourself? You really are lazy, stupid and a slacker.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now, new household employment data reported by the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) show that Americans with college degrees can account for all of the net new jobs created over the last decade. In stark contrast, the number of Americans with high school degrees or less who are employed, in this ninth year of economic expansion, has fallen by 2,995,000.
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/blog/fixgov/2018/01/16/the-new-economics-of-jobs-is-bad-news-for-working-class-americans-and-maybe-for-trump/
> 
> ...


Wait a second... you mean gutting unions and tax cuts for the wealthy don't lead to higher wages for workers?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> CNN / YouTube
> JUSTIN CARUSO 23 Aug 2018
> _
> 
> ...


Why haven't I heard anything about Shannon Watts in here or on Fox primetime? Where's the outrage?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wait a second... you mean gutting unions and tax cuts for the wealthy don't lead to higher wages for workers?


The rich get richer the poor get poorer and they really don't care if we weed each other out with the quite frequent mass shooting (you can kill other ways but it's quicker and more productive with firearms).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So I have a say in monuments that my taxes don't help maintain?
> As to the remaining question, society and cultural norms change.  Easy for a guy living on the beach in So Cal to say leave those monuments up.  If local communities don't want or can't afford to maintain every monument, especially ones that are divisive- then the statue is moved to a museum or sold to a private collector.


I didn't say leave the monuments up & this isn't a question of maintenance.
It's a question of hypocritical political correctness.
If we are removing monuments of those who fought for slavery, shouldn't we remove the monuments of those who kept slaves?
Should we have monuments erected for those who committed genocide?
Political correctness dictates removal of any monument that offends anyone in anyway...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't say leave the monuments up & this isn't a question of maintenance.
> It's a question of hypocritical political correctness.
> If we are removing monuments of those who fought for slavery, shouldn't we remove the monuments of those who kept slaves?
> Should we have monuments erected for those who committed genocide?
> Political correctness dictates removal of any monument that offends anyone in anyway...


Hypocrisy?
If I had to try and explain to my mom (or everyone else who comes into town to visit me), about why our local town honors soldiers of a failed rebellion to over throw the Federal Government- I would likely vote to get rid of the statues too.  Guess I just don't see the hypocrisy in that position so much as I would find the statue to be embarrassing.

As to statues of US Soldiers who fought in the Indian Wars?  Well... I probably would vote to get rid of them too.  Although I will say I don't really recall seeing very many of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bullshit, you spend so much time in here complaining about trivial matters and now things you should be handling yourself? You really are lazy, stupid and a slacker.


What are you babbling about now? I get a report every payroll, how would you like me to change can labor law. I know you being part of the union you are an expert at making employers pay you for not working. You big dummy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hypocrisy?
> If I had to try and explain to my mom (or everyone else who comes into town to visit me), about why our local town honors soldiers of a failed rebellion to over throw the Federal Government- I would likely vote to get rid of the statues too.  Guess I just don't see the hypocrisy in that position so much as I would find the statue to be embarrassing.
> 
> As to statues of US Soldiers who fought in the Indian Wars?  Well... I probably would vote to get rid of them too.  Although I will say I don't really recall seeing very many of them.


Yeah..hypocrisy.
The Southern States is where one would find monuments of those that fought for the Confederacy
One would have to go the great plains to see monuments to those that wiped out the Plains Indians, start in Leavenworth, Kansas
Many of the monument of those who bought, sold and kept slaves can be found in Washington DC...
Political correctness says if you're embarrassed, if you feel uncomfortable, then you have legitimate reasons to remove the things that make you feel this terrible angst.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah..hypocrisy.
> The Southern States is where one would find monuments of those that fought for the Confederacy
> One would have to go the great plains to see monuments to those that wiped out the Plains Indians, start in Leavenworth, Kansas
> Many of the monument of those who bought, sold and kept slaves can be found in Washington DC...
> Political correctness says if you're embarrassed, if you feel uncomfortable, then you have legitimate reasons to remove the things that make you feel this terrible angst.


I don't know Lion, sounds like you're trying to turn the country into a museum.  

My last thought since I think we're to the point we both see each position is this.  The country's best days are ahead.  Bring out the bulldozers, get rid of those old statues and make room for the ones we're going to build for our generation.  Statues that we dare our grand children to not take down.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know Lion, sounds like you're trying to turn the country into a museum.
> 
> My last thought since I think we're to the point we both see each position is this.  The country's best days are ahead.  Bring out the bulldozers, get rid of those old statues and make room for the ones we're going to build for our generation.  Statues that we dare our grand children to not take down.


I'm sure the Trump humpers would joyfully bulldoze Mt. Rushmore and replace George, Tom, Teddy and Abe with The Donald.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I didn't say leave the monuments up & this isn't a question of maintenance.
> It's a question of hypocritical political correctness.
> If we are removing monuments of those who fought for slavery, shouldn't we remove the monuments of those who kept slaves?
> Should we have monuments erected for those who committed genocide?
> Political correctness dictates removal of any monument that offends anyone in anyway...


I say remove the monuments to traitors who took up arms against the nation.  I take it you disagree.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know Lion, sounds like you're trying to turn the country into a museum.
> 
> My last thought since I think we're to the point we both see each position is this.  The country's best days are ahead.  Bring out the bulldozers, get rid of those old statues and make room for the ones we're going to build for our generation.  Statues that we dare our grand children to not take down.


How many statues of Trump do you think people will want to erect?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know Lion, sounds like you're trying to turn the country into a museum.
> 
> My last thought since I think we're to the point we both see each position is this.  The country's best days are ahead.  Bring out the bulldozers, get rid of those old statues and make room for the ones we're going to build for our generation.  Statues that we dare our grand children to not take down.


You're not listening if it sounds like I'm trying to turn the country into a museum...I'm asking where do we stop? Either we cleanse & remove all the monuments that someone takes offense to or we stop this nonsense, which would be hypocritical....
The politically correct left wants a homogenized, safe space, no difference of opinion otherwise you're a racist, homophobic, ignorant despicable deplorable.
I have no problem with our history or our monuments to our forefathers, nor am I embarrassed by our history. 
Even with all our blemishes, we are the greatest country in history...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

espola said:


> I say remove the monuments to traitors who took up arms against the nation.  I take it you disagree.


I say remove the monumnets of those who bought, sold & owned other human beings.
I take it you disagree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now, new household employment data reported by the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) show that Americans with college degrees can account for all of the net new jobs created over the last decade. In stark contrast, the number of Americans with high school degrees or less who are employed, in this ninth year of economic expansion, has fallen by 2,995,000.
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/blog/fixgov/2018/01/16/the-new-economics-of-jobs-is-bad-news-for-working-class-americans-and-maybe-for-trump/
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I say remove the monumnets of those who bought, sold & owned other human beings.
> I take it you disagree.


You often take the stance that makes it appear that issues you call "politically correct" are offensive to you.  Why is that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I say remove the monumnets of those who bought, sold & owned other human beings.
> I take it you disagree.


You are so naive.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so naive.


He's not naive.  He's a simpleton, over his head in any serious debate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're not listening if it sounds like I'm trying to turn the country into a museum...I'm asking where do we stop? Either we cleanse & remove all the monuments that someone takes offense to or we stop this nonsense, which would be hypocritical....
> The politically correct left wants a homogenized, safe space, no difference of opinion otherwise you're a racist, homophobic, ignorant despicable deplorable.
> I have no problem with our history or our monuments to our forefathers, nor am I embarrassed by our history.
> Even with all our blemishes, we are the greatest country in history...


What is your opinion on crosses on public property and maintained with public funds (taxes)?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

espola said:


> You often take the stance that makes it appear that issues you call "politically correct" are offensive to you.  Why is that?


You often arrogantly judge people. Why is that?
Tear down the confederate statues, I've no problem with that.
These men waged war against the union, fighting to preserve what was granted to them when the Constitution was signed.
They were wrong. Should we not remove all memorials that someone finds offensive? That's the PC thing to do, wouldn't you agree?
Why is you want to leave memorials to men that owned slaves? They were wrong, they allowed & practiced slave onwership & are to blame for kicking the can down the road and it cost a heavy toll.

Politically correct is an oxymoron to those that disagree with you politically.
_"Political correctness is neither political nor is it correct. It amounts to social censorship, and the sooner we spit it out, the better"._ – Jeff Cooper


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is your opinion on crosses on public property and maintained with public funds (taxes)?


You mean like a National Cemetery....Crosses, Star of Davids & Christmas Wreaths....?


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You often arrogantly judge people. Why is that?
> Tear down the confederate statues, I've no problem with that.
> These men waged war against the union, fighting to preserve what was granted to them when the Constitution was signed.
> They were wrong. Should we not remove all memorials that someone finds offensive? That's the PC thing to do, wouldn't you agree?
> ...


A word of free advice.  You're not that bright, and you're making a fool of your self with this train of thought.

But please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

espola said:


> He's not naive.  He's a simpleton, over his head in any serious debate.


You are an arrogant asshole who isn't as smart as you think you are...
Now where exactly does politically correctness stop and hypocrisy begin?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

espola said:


> A word of free advice.  You're not that bright, and you're making a fool of your self with this train of thought.
> 
> But please continue.


As far as being bright, I've a long way to go to catch up with the foolish arrogant hypocritical asshole you are.
You can't defend your position so you cast aspersions....your hypocrisy knows no bounds Magoo.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You mean like a National Cemetery....Crosses, Star of Davids & Christmas Wreaths....?


The religious emblem that will appear on a veteran's tombstone is chosen by the veteran himself.  You seem to be ignorant of that fact, which does not surprise me.  Not only that, but there are many more symbols, including some that  I am sure you will find offensive.  But it's not meant to be about you or your moronic friends, is it?

https://www.cem.va.gov/hmm/emblems.asp

https://www.cem.va.gov/cem/docs/emblems.pdf


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> As far as being bright, I've a long way to go to catch up with the foolish arrogant hypocritical asshole you are.
> You can't defend your position so you cast aspersions....your hypocrisy knows no bounds Magoo.


What position am I not defending?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

espola said:


> The religious emblem that will appear on a veteran's tombstone is chosen by the veteran himself.  You seem to be ignorant of that fact, which does not surprise me.  Not only that, but there are many more symbols, including some that  I am sure you will find offensive.  But it's not meant to be about you or your moronic friends, is it?
> 
> https://www.cem.va.gov/hmm/emblems.asp
> 
> https://www.cem.va.gov/cem/docs/emblems.pdf


You seem to be playing catch up Magoo. Doesn't matter what the veteran or his family chose to be on his marker.
You son Ratboy asked  "What is your opinion on crosses on public property and maintained with public funds (taxes)?"
It's a cross, Star of David and Christmas Wreaths they are all maintained with public funds...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

espola said:


> What position am I not defending?


You think that Confederate Statues should be removed because they offend you. 
But you think the memorials to those that bought and owned slaves should remain. Defend that...


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seem to be playing catch up Magoo. Doesn't matter what the veteran or his family chose to be on his marker.
> You son Ratboy asked  "What is your opinion on crosses on public property and maintained with public funds (taxes)?"
> It's a cross, Star of David and Christmas Wreaths they are all maintained with public funds...


Wreaths Across America is a private organization.

https://www.wreathsacrossamerica.org/


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You think that Confederate Statues should be removed because they offend you.
> But you think the memorials to those that bought and owned slaves should remain. Defend that...


Why would I need to defend your errors?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 26, 2018)

espola said:


> What position am I not defending?


That Russia spies on ALL foreigners.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That Russia spies on ALL foreigners.


The statement I made is that Russia spies on all foreign visitors. Why do you say I am not defending that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

espola said:


> The statement I made is that Russia spies on all foreign visitors. Why do you say I am not defending that?


Nutters just make shit up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Mollie Tibbetts and the Lower Alien Crime Rate Lie
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Even if it were true that illegal aliens commit crimes, including murder, at rates lower than American citizens, that would be irrelevant. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/mollie_tibbetts_and_the_lower_alien_crime_rate_lie.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

The Deep State State vs. The American People
MARCUS EBENHACK
The media and deep state cabal want you to believe their war is against Donald Trump.  Don’t believe this for a minute. They're after much more.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/the_deep_state_state_vs_the_american_people.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Robbery of Apple Store recorded, but media won't describe robbers
AUGUST 27, 2018
Just because, that's why.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/robbery_of_apple_store_recorded_but_media_wont_describe_robbers.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Local NAACP falls for another fake hate crime perpetrated by children
AUGUST 26, 2018
Out of the mouths of babes came a horrific story of a man urinating on a black child while shouting a racist epithet. The children told police of the ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/local_naacp_falls_for_another_fake_hate_crime_perpetrated_by_children.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The rich get richer the poor get poorer and they really don't care if we weed each other out with the quite frequent mass shooting (you can kill other ways but it's quicker and more productive with firearms).


Thanks for the speech, Hugo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would I need to defend your errors?


Priggishly predictable...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> The statement I made is that Russia spies on all foreign visitors. Why do you say I am not defending that?


I guess you are defending it. Even though everything YOU posted proves that you're wrong...


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess you are defending it. Even though everything YOU posted proves that you're wrong...


Clueless.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Too funny. You are not capable of producing a link that backs your point so you try one of your lame tactics. 

What's wrong Sunshine? Someone pee in your Cheerios? You upset because the NYT let you down?


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Too funny. You are not capable of producing a link that backs your point so you try one of your lame tactics.
> 
> What's wrong Sunshine? Someone pee in your Cheerios? You upset because the NYT let you down?


I don't have any problem with my information.  All you have is denials.  If you want to look ignorant, be my guest.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mollie Tibbetts and the Lower Alien Crime Rate Lie
> DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
> Even if it were true that illegal aliens commit crimes, including murder, at rates lower than American citizens, that would be irrelevant.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/08/mollie_tibbetts_and_the_lower_alien_crime_rate_lie.html


Friday, August 24, 2018 08:44PM
IOWA CITY, Iowa -- 
A top Republican fundraiser whose firm works for several prominent immigration hardliners is the partial owner of the land where the Mexican man accused of killing Iowa college student Mollie Tibbetts lived rent-free, a farm spokeswoman said Friday.

Nicole Schlinger has long been a key fundraiser and campaign contractor for GOP politicians in Iowa and beyond, including this cycle for Texas Sen. Ted Cruz and Virginia Senate candidate Corey Stewart.

Schlinger is the president of Campaign Headquarters, a call center that makes fundraising calls, identifies supporters and helps turn out voters for conservative candidates and groups. Her business is one of the largest in Brooklyn, the central Iowa town where Tibbetts disappeared while out for a run on July 18.

RELATED: Who is Cristhian Bahena Rivera? What we know about the suspect

Schlinger is married to Eric Lang, the president of the family-owned dairy that has acknowledged providing employment and housing for the last four years to Cristhian Bahena Rivera, the man charged with murder in Tibbetts' death.

The couple - along with her husband's brother Craig Lang and his wife - own farmland outside Brooklyn that includes trailers where some of the dairy's employees live for free as a benefit of their employment, farm spokeswoman Eileen Wixted confirmed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Yep...81,000,000 foreigners visited Russia last year...and everyone of them was tailed, ease dropped on & photographed by drone...everyone of them....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yep...81,000,000 foreigners visited Russia last year...and everyone of them was tailed, ease dropped on & photographed by drone...everyone of them....


You really are quite naive and always hateful/upset.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are quite naive and always hateful/upset.


Yes you are ya pinhead...
Tell me how it's possible 81,000,000 foreigners were spied on by Russian authorities?
Take your time Daffy....


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't have any problem with my information.  All you have is denials.  If you want to look ignorant, be my guest.


Why don't you just copy and paste the part of the article that backs your stance. Maybe you'll find it at on the NYT website? Lol!!

C'mon Sunshine... post another "source" for us. Maybe you can get help from the drunken rat!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes you are ya pinhead...
> Tell me how it's possible 81,000,000 foreigners were spied on by Russian authorities?
> Take your time Daffy....


It's become impossible to take you serious and like always you need everything explained to you . . . after which you go silent.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's become impossible to take you serious and like always you need everything explained to you . . . after which you go silent.


It's impossible to take you serious and like always, you need everything explained to you... after which you put people on ignore so you don't have to answer them because you know your wrong.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yep...81,000,000 foreigners visited Russia last year...and everyone of them was tailed, ease dropped on & photographed by drone...everyone of them....


That's not what I posted, but go ahead with it since that is the best argument you have.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Why don't you just copy and paste the part of the article that backs your stance. Maybe you'll find it at on the NYT website? Lol!!
> 
> C'mon Sunshine... post another "source" for us. Maybe you can get help from the drunken rat!


I've tried to help, but if you prefer to remain ignorant I'm good with that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> We lost a good man and a war hero today.
> John McCain died.


*He served......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> That's not what I posted, but go ahead with it since that is the best argument you have.


You need some smelling salts and pure oxygen....
.

There were 81,000,000 visitors to Russia last year....
You posted "every foreigner" is spied on.
That's delusional. Yet you insist that it is so.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You need some smelling salts and pure oxygen....
> .
> 
> There were 81,000,000 visitors to Russia last year....
> ...


Let it go.
He believes what he believes and we dont want him bursting a blood vessel in his condition.
I like my flag fly'n high like it is today.
Everyone who read it already knows, and most of us dont even care.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let it go.
> He believes what he believes and we dont want him bursting a blood vessel in his condition.
> I like my flag fly'n high like it is today.
> Everyone who read it already knows, and most of us dont even care.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You need some smelling salts and pure oxygen....
> .
> 
> There were 81,000,000 visitors to Russia last year....
> ...


It is so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let it go.
> He believes what he believes and we dont want him bursting a blood vessel in his condition.
> I like my flag fly'n high like it is today.
> Everyone who read it already knows, and most of us dont even care.


You now show allegiance to one man, not a party (he's claimed both), not a set of ideals (he has none), not an ideology (again he comes up empty). He has no moral compass except for what is best for him alone. McCain saw his own election as a mandate from the people to help them and America . . . Trump thinks he won and the country/slash presidency owes him something, therein lies the difference between a patriot and the man who doesn't remember which foot had the bone spurs. Trump is scum, as are those that defend his abhorrent tactics. His, simply staying out of the way of what was and still is a burgeoning economy (which may or may not eventually trickle down to improve wages) isn't enough to excuse his selfish and demeaning actions. He will be a skid mark on the history of this country, and his supporters will be seen for what they are, brainwashed and ignorant.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You now show allegiance to one man, not a party (he's claimed both), not a set of ideals (he has none), not an ideology (again he comes up empty). He has no moral compass except for what is best for him alone. McCain saw his own election as a mandate from the people to help them and America . . . Trump thinks he won and the country/slash presidency owes him something, therein lies the difference between a patriot and the man who doesn't remember which foot had the bone spurs. Trump is scum, as are those that defend his abhorrent tactics. His, simply staying out of the way of what was and still is a burgeoning economy (which may or may not eventually trickle down to improve wages) isn't enough to excuse his selfish and demeaning actions. He will be a skid mark on the history of this country, and his supporters will be seen for what they are, brainwashed and ignorant.


It is interesting to observe that many t supporters would rather show support for Russia than for America, if it means taking a position critical of t, no matter how slightly.  F'ing traitors.


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> It is so.



*You return those Stolen Golf Balls yet ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You now show allegiance to one man, not a party (he's claimed both), not a set of ideals (he has none), not an ideology (again he comes up empty). He has no moral compass except for what is best for him alone. McCain saw his own election as a mandate from the people to help them and America . . . Trump thinks he won and the country/slash presidency owes him something, therein lies the difference between a patriot and the man who doesn't remember which foot had the bone spurs. Trump is scum, as are those that defend his abhorrent tactics. His, simply staying out of the way of what was and still is a burgeoning economy (which may or may not eventually trickle down to improve wages) isn't enough to excuse his selfish and demeaning actions. He will be a skid mark on the history of this country, and his supporters will be seen for what they are, brainwashed and ignorant.


Babulous.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> It is interesting to observe that many t supporters would rather show support for Russia than for America, if it means taking a position critical of t, no matter how slightly.  F'ing traitors.


Still crazy after all these years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You now show allegiance to one man, not a party (he's claimed both), not a set of ideals (he has none), not an ideology (again he comes up empty). He has no moral compass except for what is best for him alone. McCain saw his own election as a mandate from the people to help them and America . . . Trump thinks he won and the country/slash presidency owes him something, therein lies the difference between a patriot and the man who doesn't remember which foot had the bone spurs. Trump is scum, as are those that defend his abhorrent tactics. His, simply staying out of the way of what was and still is a burgeoning economy (which may or may not eventually trickle down to improve wages) isn't enough to excuse his selfish and demeaning actions. He will be a skid mark on the history of this country, and his supporters will be seen for what they are, brainwashed and ignorant.


Got it all figured out huh?
McCain lost because he wouldn't engage Obama.
He would not use any of the negative, true stories about him, Reverend Wright the black racist and Ayers and dorn the domestic terrorists.
Try and stop being the anti-American we all you are so proud of.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Got it all figured out huh?
> McCain lost because he wouldn't engage Obama.
> He would not use any of the negative, true stories about him, Reverend Wright the black racist and Ayers and dorn the domestic terrorists.
> Try and stop being the anti-American we all you are so proud of.


McCain lost because of that woman from Alaska.


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> McCain lost because of that woman from Alaska.



*McCain lost because a BIGGER crook stole the election from him.....*


*Speaking of " Crook ", did you return those Stolen Golf Balls yet ......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> It is interesting to observe that many t supporters would rather show support for Russia than for America, if it means taking a position critical of t, no matter how slightly.  F'ing traitors.


I wish there was a "hilarious" icon to click.
You people deserve it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Still crazy after all these years.


What a great song...


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wish there was a "hilarious" icon to click.
> You people deserve it.


It's sad you see treason as funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> It's sad you see treason as funny.


I dont see you as treasonous.
Just not very bright.

Im sorry if you got the wrong impression.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wish there was a "hilarious" icon to click.
> You people deserve it.


Like your lord and master you feel you can just deny any involvement later.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont see you as treasonous.
> Just not very bright.
> 
> Im sorry if you got the wrong impression.


Weaseling like that makes you look desperate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Weaseling like that makes you look desperate.


I love you too.
Get well soon, douchebag.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Weaseling like that makes you look desperate.


He corners himself these days.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He corners himself these days.


He used to be better than 4nos.  Apparently he doesn't care any more.  I guess the ongoing downfall of t is too much for his supporters to watch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> He used to be better than 4nos.  Apparently he doesn't care any more.  I guess the ongoing downfall of t is too much for his supporters to watch.


I kwew you really cared.
..."sobby, ..sob, sob...."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> He used to be better than 4nos.  Apparently he doesn't care any more.  I guess the ongoing downfall of t is too much for his supporters to watch.


They know down deep that they are supporting an incompetent, petty and felonious fool, but they are trying their best to keep the act up, must be tough. As I have said before they will pull a Judas and drop the hat.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I kwew you really cared.
> ..."sobby, ..sob, sob...."


The decay of the American Republic is a joke to you?   Maybe you should move to Russia.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> The decay of the American Republic is a joke to you?   Maybe you should move to Russia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like your lord and master you feel you can just deny any involvement later.


Wasn't me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They know down deep that they are supporting an incompetent, petty and felonious fool, but they are trying their best to keep the act up, must be tough. As I have said before they will pull a Judas and drop the hat.


Trump's numbers are getting better.
Its not my fault, so dont get all up in my shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2018)

Just something to ponder.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1034014981413654533


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump's numbers are getting better.
> Its not my fault, so dont get all up in my shit.


Look again.  Rasmussen Reports is the t-friendliest pollster in the country.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/trump_administration/trump_approval_index_history


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Weaseling like that makes you look desperate.


You speak from experience....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> The decay of the American Republic is a joke to you?   Maybe you should move to Russia.


Russia? 
Where they spy on "_every foreigner_ "....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like your lord and master you feel you can just deny any involvement later.


You've been watching Star War movies...


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Russia?
> Where they spy on "_every foreigner_ "....


You're learning.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> That's not what I posted, but go ahead with it since that is the best argument you have.


Really? You didn't post that Russia spies on ALL foreigners?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Russia?
> Where they spy on "_every foreigner_ "....


Maybe E should look up the meaning of every:

eve·ry
ˈevrē/
_determiner_

(preceding a singular noun) used to refer to all the individual members of a set without exception.
"the hotel assures every guest of personal attention"
used before an amount to indicate something happening at specified intervals.
"tours are every thirty minutes"
(used for emphasis) all possible; the utmost.
"you have every reason to be disappointed"


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Really? You didn't post that Russia spies on ALL foreigners?


I didn't say that "everyone of them was tailed, ease dropped on & photographed by drone".

But please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I didn't say that "everyone of them was tailed, ease dropped on & photographed by drone".
> 
> But please continue.


Perfect example of you not understanding.

Show me where I posted that you said that. Better yet, copy and paste where the links you posted support your claim.

You're such an embarrassment...


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Perfect example of you not understanding.
> 
> Show me where I posted that you said that. Better yet, copy and paste where the links you posted support your claim.
> 
> You're such an embarrassment...


What proportion of foreign visitors to Russia do you think are spied upon that way?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2018)

espola said:


> What proportion of foreign visitors to Russia do you think are spied upon that way?


And yet another example of your stupidity and lack of awareness. 


You'll find my answer back when you first asked it. 

Did you find it yet? Or are you still gonna make a fool of yourself... oh, wait.  Too late.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And yet another example of your stupidity and lack of awareness.
> 
> 
> You'll find my answer back when you first asked it.
> ...


I'm not interested in your evasions.  But I do get a little chuckle every time I get you to do it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Top Democrats Show Their True Anti-American Colors
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/madisongesiotto/2018/08/28/top-democrats-show-their-true-antiamerican-colors-n2513532?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjkpLznzo_dAhUPEawKHXtSARMQqUMwB3oECAgQIQ&usg=AOvVaw1lYcy73k7yY-WenBR_OSPz


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

WATCH: ESPN Goes Insane Over Tiger Woods' Trump Comments: 'He's Not Black'
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35101/watch-espn-goes-insane-over-tiger-woods-trump-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjE4rzbz4_dAhVJd6wKHTIXB1cQqUMwBHoECAcQFQ&usg=AOvVaw3dMR0g-ajRxXH_rDP5sk6F


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Byron York: New York Times profile of Bruce Ohr looks a lot like a well timed defense brief
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/08/27/byron-york-new-york-times-profile-of-bruce-ohr-looks-a-lot-like-a-well-timed-defense-brief/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiA16D70o_dAhUIEawKHT9rBdUQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2m1OttOEQHKDMxgwPmvv6_&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

McCain, then and now
AUGUST 28, 2018
Funny how the Democrats and their press allies change their tune on John McCain, depending on what their agenda is.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/mccain_then_and_now.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Sorry, ladies. DNC drops gender parity requirements for committees


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I didn't say that "everyone of them was tailed, ease dropped on & photographed by drone".
> 
> But please continue.


You didn't know that Russia spies on all foreign visitors?
espola, Aug 1, 2018 Report #961Reply


Tell us then, how were they all spied on?


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You didn't know that Russia spies on all foreign visitors?
> espola, Aug 1, 2018 Report #961Reply
> 
> 
> Tell us then, how were they all spied on?


That question has been asked before.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You didn't know that Russia spies on all foreign visitors?
> espola, Aug 1, 2018 Report #961Reply
> 
> 
> Tell us then, how were they all spied on?


By significance, you'd be allowed to roam undeterred.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not interested in your evasions.  But I do get a little chuckle every time I get you to do it.


How is it evasion when the question has been answered but your to self absorbed to find it?

Oh but keep trying Sunshine. 

You're foolishness is on display for the entire forum to see...


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By significance, you'd be allowed to roam undeterred.


As I understand it from the security briefing I got before my trip to Europe, they like to screen tourists to see which might know secrets as a result of their employment or who might have habits or weaknesses that could be exploited later.  I am still suspicious of that "Norwegian tourist office administrator" who, along with his "American wife" bought me all the beer I wanted the last night I was in Sweden.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How is it evasion when the question has been answered but your to self absorbed to find it?
> 
> Oh but keep trying Sunshine.
> 
> You're foolishness is on display for the entire forum to see...


Non-evasion would just be answering the question.

But please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> As I understand it from the security briefing I got before my trip to Europe, they like to screen tourists to see which might know secrets as a result of their employment or who might have habits or weaknesses that could be exploited later.  I am still suspicious of that "Norwegian tourist office administrator" who, along with his "American wife" bought me all the beer I wanted the last night I was in Sweden.


Name, rank and serial number . . . oh wait, under the current authoritarian ruler we don't honor soldiers that get caught or "lose" in some way.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> That question has been asked before.


Indeed it has..now how 'bout you answer it Magoo....or will this go the same way as your General Lee citation?


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Indeed it has..now how 'bout you answer it Magoo....or will this go the same way as your General Lee citation?


They use any means at their disposal, from simply running passport data against watch lists to honey-pot seductions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> They use any means at their disposal, from simply running passport data against watch lists to honey-pot seductions.





Lion Eyes said:


> Indeed it has..now how 'bout you answer it Magoo....or will this go the same way as your General Lee citation?


In one case LE defends an anarchist faction leader who took up arms against the United States of America, in part to defend slavery.
In the other LE defends the honor of an honor-less man who doesn't like POW's, claimed bone spurs, sides with Putin over his own intelligence agencies and is simply a despicable individual.
LE will claim he is questioning your assertions, but he always comes up in support of the dark side of the American experience.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Name, rank and serial number . . . oh wait, under the current authoritarian ruler we don't honor soldiers that get caught or "lose" in some way.


Drinking at noon I see. Hope the boss approves of this...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Non-evasion would just be answering the question.
> 
> But please continue.


Weasel on Magoo...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In one case LE defends an anarchist faction leader who took up arms against the United States of America, in part to defend slavery.
> In the other LE defends the honor of an honor-less man who doesn't like POW's, claimed bone spurs, sides with Putin over his own intelligence agencies and is simply a despicable individual.
> LE will claim he is questioning your assertions, but he always comes up in support of the dark side of the American experience.


I think concussion protocol is warranted and long overdue for you and E.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think concussion protocol is warranted and long overdue for you and E.


On Friday before discharging me from the hospital, after CT scan, EEG, and MRI, the neurologist said I had a brain as healthy as that of a 60-year-old.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think concussion protocol is warranted and long overdue for you and E.


You and your fellow nutters are prime examples of Trump induced cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In one case LE defends an anarchist faction leader who took up arms against the United States of America, in part to defend slavery.
> In the other LE defends the honor of an honor-less man who doesn't like POW's, claimed bone spurs, sides with Putin over his own intelligence agencies and is simply a despicable individual.
> LE will claim he is questioning your assertions, but he always comes up in support of the dark side of the American experience.


You have an irrational need to post nonsensical opinion about subjects you have little knowledge of and even less comprehension.
You are also a lying sack of shit Ratboy...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> They use any means at their disposal, from simply running passport data against watch lists to honey-pot seductions.


81,000,000 spied upon...bullshit!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> On Friday before discharging me from the hospital, after CT scan, EEG, and MRI, the neurologist said I had a brain as healthy as that of a 60-year-old.


Yeah... a 60 year old desert tortoise...


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> 81,000,000 spied upon...bullshit!


What proportion of visitors do you think the Russians spy on?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> What proportion of visitors do you think the Russians spy on?


Certainly not 'everyone' of them Magoo.
You're the one who posted the Russians spy on all foreigners.
You're the one who's got sum splainin' to do.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> On Friday before discharging me from the hospital, after CT scan, EEG, and MRI, the neurologist said I had a brain as healthy as that of a 60-year-old.


*You forgot to reveal something.....*

*




*

*That pain your having is due to that " Missing " Golf Ball...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Have I mentioned what a piece of shit Jerry Brown and Ca politicians are?

*Gov. Jerry Brown signs bill eliminating California’s cash bail system*
By Melody Gutierrez

Updated  2:50 pm PDT, Tuesday, August 28, 2018








State Sen. Bob Hertzberg, D-Van Nuys, second from left, receives congratulations from fellow Democratic state Sens. Steven Bradford of Los Angeles, left, Steve Glazer, of Orinda, third from left, and Hannah-Beth Jackson of Santa Barbara, right, after his bail reform bill was approved by the state Senate on Aug. 21.





State Sen. Bob Hertzberg, D-Van Nuys, second from left, receives congratulations from fellow Democratic state Sens. Steven Bradford of Los Angeles, left, Steve Glazer, of Orinda, third from left, and Hannah-Beth Jackson of Santa Barbara, right, after his bail reform bill was approved by the state Senate on Aug. 21. less
State Sen. Bob Hertzberg, D-Van Nuys, second from left, receives congratulations from fellow Democratic state Sens. Steven Bradford of Los Angeles, left, Steve Glazer, of Orinda, third from left, and ... more
Photo: Rich Pedroncelli / Associated Press

Gov. Jerry Brown signs bill eliminating California’s cash bail system








SACRAMENTO — Californians arrested for crimes will no longer be required to post bail to be released from jail while awaiting their day in court beginning next year, under a bill Gov. Jerry Brown signed Tuesday.

Criminal justice groups have long sought an upheaval of the state’s pretrial system that relies on money bail, arguing that it unfairly leaves poor people in jail because they are unable to pay their way out.

In its place, SB10 by Sen. Bob Hertzberg, D-Van Nuys, will require county courts to create risk assessments to determine who should be released while awaiting trial. Ankle monitors could be required for a person’s release, as long as the defendant is not required to pay for it.

“Today, California reforms its bail system so that rich and poor alike are treated fairly,” Brown said after signing the bill.



The bill passed the Senate 26-12 and earned the bare minimum in the Assembly with a 41-27 vote. Some lawmakers complained that the bill lacked safeguards to ensure biases in the court system don’t permeate newly created pretrial assessments.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Certainly not 'everyone' of them Magoo.
> You're the one who posted the Russians spy on all foreigners.
> You're the one who's got sum splainin' to do.


So what proportion do they spy on?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have an irrational need to post nonsensical opinion about subjects you have little knowledge of and even less comprehension.
> You are also a lying sack of shit Ratboy...


Thing is, if you actually had a leg to stand on in that regard you would most certainly rub it in my face, but you don't, so you can't, never have. You are simply hurt and lashing out like always.

 . . . and oh yeah, "irrational" was not the word you wanted.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is, if you actually had a leg to stand on in that regard you would most certainly rub it in my face, but you don't, so you can't, never have. You are simply hurt and lashing out like always.
> 
> . . . and oh yeah, "irrational" was not the word you wanted.


*Union " Bubblegum " wrapper retorts seem to be as high as a rodent*
*can achieve.....ain't that right " Rat Boy ".....*

*If you go to McCain's Funeral, don't let any of your Vietnam Vet *
*associates know......could end a friendship.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is, if you actually had a leg to stand on in that regard you would most certainly rub it in my face, but you don't, so you can't, never have. You are simply hurt and lashing out like always.
> 
> . . . and oh yeah, "irrational" was not the word you wanted.


I have pointed out many of your lies and you just keep on truckin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

I think they do this shit just to piss me off,

*Gavin Newsom: I’m bringing single payer to everyone in California, regardless of immigration status*
John Sexton Aug 28, 2018 7:21 PM
Top Pick





“It’s the transition that’s the challenge


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is, if you actually had a leg to stand on in that regard you would most certainly rub it in my face, but you don't, so you can't, never have. You are simply hurt and lashing out like always.
> 
> . . . and oh yeah, "irrational" was not the word you wanted.


Fuck you you lying fucking punk!
Irrational is the word, you ignorant dickwad.
You lack logic you lack reason...irrational.
Trust me, you've convinced everybody in the kitchen of your ignorance.
Please continue in your quest to erase all doubt....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> So what proportion do they spy on?


It's your assertion that they spy on every foreigner, not mine.
But common sense and the number 81,000,000 tells me that's not possible.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's your assertion that they spy on every foreigner, not mine.
> But common sense and the number 81,000,000 tells me that's not possible.


You believe the number spied upon is lower?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have pointed out many of your lies and you just keep on truckin.


Show just one.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> You believe the number spied upon is lower?


Let me repeat...
Common sense and the number 81,000,000 tells me that's not possible.
You believe the Russians spied on 81,000,000 foreigners last year?


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let me repeat...
> Common sense and the number 81,000,000 tells me that's not possible.
> You believe the Russians spied on 81,000,000 foreigners last year?


I believe they spied on all foreign visitors.  Whether or not that was 81,000,000 is not my position.

"Common sense" coming from your history - that's rich.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let me repeat...
> Common sense and the number 81,000,000 tells me that's not possible.
> You believe the Russians spied on 81,000,000 foreigners last year?


Where did you get the 81 mil number?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show just one.


I will, again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where did you get the 81 mil number?


I made it up.....

_________________________________________
About 81 million tourists made trips across the Russian Federation in 2017. According to Yury Barzykin, the vice president of the Russian Union of Travel Industry, this is the highest number of travelers since the fall of the Soviet Union. 

https://www.rbth.com/lifestyle/327886-tourist-numbers-in-russia-record

Most were Russian, but 24,500,000 were foreigners.
There is no way all 24.5 million are being "spied" on. 
No way possible, unless of course they are 'all' wearing tracking collars...


----------



## Justafan (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> On Friday before discharging me from the hospital, after CT scan, EEG, and MRI, the neurologist said I had a brain as healthy as that of a 60-year-old.


Not good given you’re only 45.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I believe they spied on all foreign visitors.  Whether or not that was 81,000,000 is not my position.
> 
> "Common sense" coming from your history - that's rich.


Rich? You poor old buffoon....
You think all foreigners are spied on in Russia...common sense seems to has left you Magoo.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I made it up.....


More "common sense"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> More "common sense"?


No Magoo...that's called humor, you old fuck face...
You obviously lack common sense as well as a sense of humor...
You need your rest, we don't want you back in the ER.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rich? You poor old buffoon....
> You think all foreigners are spied on in Russia...common sense seems to has left you Magoo.


The history of secret police in Russia precedes the Soviet era.

Let's hear some more of your made-up common sense.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No Magoo...that's called humor, you old fuck face...


I've been laughing at your posts for years.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Non-evasion would just be answering the question.
> 
> But please continue.


Put down the drink Espola. Gather your thoughts. Then try to make sense when you post.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rich? You poor old buffoon....
> You think all foreigners are spied on in Russia...common sense seems to has left you Magoo.


You assume that he ever had any...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> I believe they spied on all foreign visitors.  Whether or not that was 81,000,000 is not my position.
> 
> "Common sense" coming from your history - that's rich.


But that's the number idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> The history of secret police in Russia precedes the Soviet era.


The secret police can keep track of 24,500,000 tourists? 
 Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....now that's funny! 
Drones? Tracking collars? Electronic listen devices placed in cell phones? Do tell.
But seriously...take your meds and it's lights out, go on.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> But that's the number idiot.


Facts be damned...
Common sense be damned...
The Soviet Secret Police are capable of the unbelievable...


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The secret police can keep track of 24,500,000 tourists?
> Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....now that's funny!
> Drones? Tracking collars? Electronic listen devices placed in cell phones? Do tell.
> But seriously...take your meds and it's lights out, go on.


Only by replacing what I post with absurdist exaggerations do you have any meat at all.

Please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Facts be damned...
> Common sense be damned...
> The Soviet Secret Police are capable of the unbelievable...


The Soviet Secret Police no longer exist.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> The Soviet Secret Police no longer exist.


Why is that relevant?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where did you get the 81 mil number?


What.. are you shocked to find out that Espola is wrong, again? That as usual you BLINDLY backed him without knowing the facts.

Oh wait... I forgot you were probably smashed.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Why is that relevant?


Continue with your fantasy then.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What.. are you shocked to find out that Espola is wrong, again? That as usual you BLINDLY backed him without knowing the facts.
> 
> Oh wait... I forgot you were probably smashed.


It wasn't me that invented the 81 million figure.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> It wasn't me that invented the 81 million figure.


Invented? What was invented? Are you drunk?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Continue with your fantasy then.


Did you forget what country one of your links was about? Wow E.. you've lost it. You posted about the Soviet Union.

Like I said. Your an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Hillary Clinton's Campaign Implicated in $84 Million Campaign Finance Scandal
https://www.redstate.com/slee/2018/08/28/hillary-clintons-campaign-implicated-84-million-campaign-finance-scandal/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

Officials Detain 160 Illegal Immigrant Workers Who Were Allegedly Hired By Texas Company
US | NEETU CHANDAK
The business previously paid over $400,000 in fines for hiring illegal immigrants in 2014
https://dailycaller.com/2018/08/28/illegal-immigrants-ice-detained/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> The Soviet Secret Police no longer exist.


No shit Sherlock....yet you brought them up?
So how is it possible and who keeps track of/spies on 24.5 million plus people?
Thinking this hard may cause an aneurysm, so take it slow Magoo.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No shit Sherlock....yet you brought them up?
> So how is it possible and who keeps track of/spies on 24.5 million plus people?
> Thinking this hard may cause an aneurysm, so take it slow Magoo.


For one thing, whatever your magic number eventually settles down to, they only need to keep track of the visitors who are currently visiting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> It wasn't me that invented the 81 million figure.


No that is an figure that was quoted and cited with a source...unlike your General Lee orders.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> For one thing, whatever your magic number eventually settles down to, they only need to keep track of the visitors who are currently visiting.


24.5 million in one year...
That's an average 2+  million a month....
So how exactly does a spy agency keep track of that many people?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> My magic number? The source was quoted and cited Magoo.
> You should try it some time.
> 24.5 million in one year...
> That's an average 2+  million a month....
> So how exactly does a spy agency keep track of that many people?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No that is an figure that was quoted and cited with a source...unlike your General Lee orders.


I gave you sources for the General Lee orders - you even repeated one of them as if you had discovered it on your own.

What was the source for the 81,000,000 estimate?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> 24.5 million in one year...
> That's an average 2+  million a month....
> So how exactly does a spy agency keep track of that many people?


In Russia today, KGB functions are performed by the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR), the Federal Security Service of the Russian Federation (FSB), and the Federal Protective Service (FSO). The GRU continues to operate as well.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronology_of_Soviet_secret_police_agencies
​


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> In Russia today, KGB functions are performed by the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR), the Federal Security Service of the Russian Federation (FSB), and the Federal Protective Service (FSO). The GRU continues to operate as well.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronology_of_Soviet_secret_police_agencies
> ​


And that backs your claim that Russia spies on ALL foreign visitors?

Let go of the anchor already. You're already seen as the forum clown, no need prove yourself anymore.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> The Soviet Secret Police no longer exist.


So why did you bring up the Soviet Union to back your claim about Russia? Are you really that drunk on Nyquil that you can't follow your own links?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And that backs your claim that Russia spies on ALL foreign visitors?
> 
> Let go of the anchor already. You're already seen as the forum clown, no need prove yourself anymore.


I'm willing to discuss it.  What portion of foreign visitors do you think Russia spies on?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So why did you bring up the Soviet Union to back your claim about Russia? Are you really that drunk on Nyquil that you can't follow your own links?


I didn't bring up the Soviet Union except as a reference point when I brought up the Tsarist Secret Police that existed before the Soviet Union.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm willing to discuss it.  What portion of foreign visitors do you think Russia spies on?


See my previous replies to this question and you will find my reply..

But please put down the Nyquil.  You have nothing more to prove.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

*LeBron James: ‘I’m Not F*cking with White People, That Was My Initial Thought to White America’*
4384EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Phil Long
29 Aug 20184,871
*NBA star LeBron James recently admitted that, due to his upbringing, he initially viewed whites suspiciously, and did not want to be around white people until he learned to give them a chance.*
James made his admission on HBO’s _The Shop_ talk show saying that when he first began attending an exclusive, mostly white, private high school in Akron, Ohio, he was not very keen on having to talk to white people, according to TMZ.



In fact, James says that when he first started attending the school, he did not want to make any white friends among his classmates.

“Took me a while to adjust to it … I was like, I’m not f*cking with white people, that was my initial thought to white America,” James admitted.

The newly minted Los Angeles Laker admitted that his “institutionalized” upbringing in the black community taught him that whites did not want what was best for him.

“I’m going to this school to play ball, and that’s it,” James said of his introduction at 14 years of age to white people. “I don’t want nothing to do with white people, I don’t believe that they want anything to do with (me),” he said. “Me and my boys we going to high school together and we here to hoop.”

“It took me a little while to kind of adjust to it,” James added.

But, Maverick Carter, James’ business partner and friend, added that by the end of that first year, James’ friends from the hood and his new white friends from school were all enjoying each other’s company on a regular basis.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I didn't bring up the Soviet Union except as a reference point when I brought up the Tsarist Secret Police that existed before the Soviet Union.


Wrong. You obviously didn't read the link you posted when you were trying to make your case, erroneously as it is, that Russia ( and the link you provided was about the Soviet era) spies on ALL foreign visitors. 

I'm beginning to think that you, like the drunken Rat, have a drinking problem...


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wrong. You obviously didn't read the link you posted when you were trying to make your case, erroneously as it is, that Russia ( and the link you provided was about the Soviet era) spies on ALL foreign visitors.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that you, like the drunken Rat, have a drinking problem...


This seems to be a recurring theme here, to lie about what I posted and then argue against that.  It's what I have come to expect.  I just sat back when the 81,000,000 number was proposed, waiting for a source.  Instead what we got was an admission of an error.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> This seems to be a recurring theme here, to lie about what I posted and then argue against that.  It's what I have come to expect.  I just sat back when the 81,000,000 number was proposed, waiting for a source.  Instead what we got was an admission of an error.


Typical tactic. Ignore what you posted before and try to deflect away from my post. 

You must be doing doubles this afternoon...


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Typical tactic. Ignore what you posted before and try to deflect away from my post.
> 
> You must be doing doubles this afternoon...


I've tried to have an honest discussion.  You are more interested in playing Gotcha.

Please continue.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show just one.



*Your Avatar.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> This seems to be a recurring theme here, to lie about what I posted and then argue against that.  It's what I have come to expect.  I just sat back when the 81,000,000 number was proposed, waiting for a source.  Instead what we got was an admission of an error.


*Espola presents " Japism in Three Easy Steps "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2018)

*Widespread crackdown on citizenship along border...*


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I've tried to have an honest discussion.  You are more interested in playing Gotcha.
> 
> Please continue.


"Of course, no one enters the Soviet Union without winding up on the Center's own master gallery of happy snaps."

Frederick Forsyth, The Fourth Protocol, (1984), p.294.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> This seems to be a recurring theme here, to lie about what I posted and then argue against that.  It's what I have come to expect.  I just sat back when the 81,000,000 number was proposed, waiting for a source.  Instead what we got was an admission of an error.


81 million tourist ...24 million foreigners and you still haven't told us how it' possible to spy on 24 million people or 2,5 million people at the same time..
You can't rationally explain it...hell you can't irrationally explain it.
When are you gonna admit to your errors Magoo?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> 81 million tourist ...24 million foreigners and you still haven't told us how it' possible to spy on 24 million people or 2,5 million people at the same time..
> You can't rationally explain it...hell you can't irrationally explain it.
> When are you gonna admit to your errors Magoo?


They have been doing it since the time of the Tsars, and it's a lot easier now with computers and micro-cameras.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> 81 million tourist ...24 million foreigners and you still haven't told us how it' possible to spy on 24 million people or 2,5 million people at the same time..
> You can't rationally explain it...hell you can't irrationally explain it.
> When are you gonna admit to your errors Magoo?


Aren't you one of those outraged at the NSA?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> This seems to be a recurring theme here, to lie about what I posted and then argue against that.  It's what I have come to expect.  I just sat back when the 81,000,000 number was proposed, waiting for a source.  Instead what we got was an admission of an error.


The number of foreign visitors is irrelevant since you claim that Russia spies on all foreigners and you have yet to provide anything to back your claim. 

What you have done is post links to stories about the Soviet Union, not Russia. 

Copy something from those articles that claim that Russia spies on all foreigners now. If you can't,  then you're wrong about your claim.

Anyone who has followed this thread already knows the answer, the question is how long are you going to remain ignorant.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> They have been doing it since the time of the Tsars, and it's a lot easier now with computers and micro-cameras.


Source.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The number of foreign visitors is irrelevant since you claim that Russia spies on all foreigners and you have yet to provide anything to back your claim.
> 
> What you have done is post links to stories about the Soviet Union, not Russia.
> 
> ...


I've done my duty.  If you still choose not to believe me, why should I care?  In fact, anyone who chooses not to believe me is, as a result, less knowledgeable than me.  I'll just smile internally about that result.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I've done my duty.  If you still choose not to believe me, why should I care?  In fact, anyone who chooses not to believe me is, as a result, less knowledgeable than me.  I'll just smile internally about that result.


Stupid is stupid does. I can't help you, in fact I doubt anyone can at this point. I attempted to be civil with you but you choose ignore it.

That's ok Sunshine, you're the forum clown and you prove it daily.

Time for you to change your Depends...


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Stupid is stupid does. I can't help you, in fact I doubt anyone can at this point. I attempted to be civil with you but you choose ignore it.
> 
> That's ok Sunshine, you're the forum clown and you prove it daily.
> 
> Time for you to change your Depends...


So you don't believe me.  I'm heartbroken.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I've done my duty.  If you still choose not to believe me, why should I care?  In fact, anyone who chooses not to believe me is, as a result, less knowledgeable than me.  I'll just smile internally about that result.


*You should care, you have a solid reputation as a LIAR....*

*Thus the responses you get.......*

*Now what Spola Henry.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> So you don't believe me.  I'm heartbroken.


"Every foreigner"
Check-mate.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Every foreigner"
> Check-mate.


Where's my laughing-at-you icon?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> So you don't believe me.  I'm heartbroken.


You matter why?

Go back to posting about girls underwear and urinal habits. That seems to be your chosen area of expertise.  Maybe upu can branch out to Depends... just trying to help you out.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Every foreigner"
> Check-mate.


Espola is a simpleton.  I doubt he understands what a checkmate is.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You matter why?
> 
> Go back to posting about girls underwear and urinal habits. That seems to be your chosen area of expertise.  Maybe upu can branch out to Depends... just trying to help you out.


Looks like you have given up the argument about Russian spying.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Espola is a simpleton.  I doubt he understands what a checkmate is.


I started playing chess in 1959 or so, and I have a player's account now at chess.com.  Let me know if you want a game.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aren't you one of those outraged at the NSA?


They can't spy on every foreigner either you ignorant slut....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Source.


A Time Magazine Book on the czars...or maybe it was Spy vs. Spy in Mad magazine...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Where's my laughing-at-you icon?


I dont know.
Maybe you lost it in your pile of stolen golf balls.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> A Time Magazine Book on the czars...or maybe it was Spy vs. Spy in Mad magazine...


I used to think that Espola was an ok guy. He's not even worth the time now...especially since I know all about his past post.  Creepy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I've done my duty.  If you still choose not to believe me, why should I care?  In fact, anyone who chooses not to believe me is, as a result, less knowledgeable than me.  I'll just smile internally about that result.


Priggish.....you smile much like a man losing his ability to reason...more like a grinning idiot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I started playing chess in 1959 or so, and I have a player's account now at chess.com.  Let me know if you want a game.


Why? So you can play with yourself at the same time? You don't need me for that...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They can't spy on every foreigner either you ignorant slut....


Like with the plumbers "500 years" I'm sure it's close enough.


----------



## Torros (Aug 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Espola is a simpleton.  I doubt he understands what a checkmate is.


The mere fact that Dick-E continues with his line of thinking confirms that he is a simpleton. As well as delusional and probably schizophrenic. He lacks the ability to reason and reverts to childish taunts when confronted with the truth.

The crazy thing is the lefties who parade him around on this forum as if he is special. Well, maybe special in a different way. But what does that say if the best these lefties can offer up is Dick-E.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

TheBlaze

Outrage follows this decision by judge in Muslim compound child abuse case
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/08/29/outrage-follows-this-decision-by-judge-in-muslim-compound-child-abuse-case/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjwo4bOxJTdAhUOW60KHWoWAQwQqUMwBnoECAcQHQ&usg=AOvVaw3gyW8Fie3lluY4q7ymaEMV


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

TheBlaze

Alabama Dept. of Ed. deems 8 recess and gym activities inappropriate to avoid hurt feelings and more


As per the original document, the DOE considers the following eight activities inappropriate for safety, exclusionary, and alienating purposes:

*Steal the Bacon*
According to the Alabama Department of Education, Steal the Bacon is a “sideline game in which two opposing players come out to the center of the court and compete against each other in front of the entire class.”

This is apparently problematic because it has the “potential for [student] embarrassment.” The DOE says the game “easily qualifies as terrible.”

You can watch a video of how Steal the Bacon works below.

_
*Relay races*
The document noted that relay races are essentially useless, as “successes are generally ignored, but failures are fodder for continuing ridicule at least through dismissal at the end of the day.” The advisory against relay races paints kids as trolls with eyes peeled for trips, falls, or failures.

*Musical chairs*
Musical chairs is also a big no-no, because basically the same person wins the entire time, everyone else feels completely alienated, and all of the castoffs sit around twiddling their thumbs and “spinning mindlessly in circles” on the floor until the winner earns his or her bragging rights.

*Kickball*
Kickball is also apparently bad, because even though kids are fairly competent enough to organize the game without the teachers holding their hands through the process, there’s a “major potential for embarrassment” if the kicker misses the ball.

*Giants, Elves, and Wizards (AKA Crows and Cranes)*
The Department of Education doesn’t seem to even know what this game is, and wrote, “participation time is at a bare minimum, the rules take forever to explain, and even then, students are still confused.”

The game, according to the document, “usually ends when two students crash heads together.”

You can watch a video of how this game works below.


*Duck, Duck, Goose*
Educators apparently believe “Duck, Duck, Goose” is a useless game because it’s loud, and apparently not much of a physical activity outside exercising kids’ vocal chords.

The document read, “Everyone else [besides the ‘goose’ and ‘duck’] just sits and screams at ear-shattering pitch and decibel levels.”

*Dodgeball*
The DOE’s documentation on dodgeball is cut and dry, and even penned in red ink, which apparently means a very serious business.

About dodgeball, the DOE said, “There are no standards in the Alabama Course of Study: Physical Education for any grade that supports/justifies this activity (variation or any other name) where a student or students are targets of thrown objects.”

None. No objects. Not even half-inflated balls that make embarrassing noises when they strike a child rather than actually injure them.

*Yoga*
Forget useless — yoga has been outright illegal to teach in Alabama schools since 1993 because of Hindu religion connotations and mind-altering consciousnesses.

Yoga, however, made the list and is simply just flat-out prohibited._
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/08/29/alabama-dept-of-ed-deems-8-recess-and-gym-activities-inappropriate-to-avoid-hurt-feelings-and-more/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjwo4bOxJTdAhUOW60KHWoWAQwQqUMwCHoECAcQJQ&usg=AOvVaw1Qoj7-wmLUe-1rw2nvXUkK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

What Is Behind Chuck Schumer Allowing Trump to Appoint Fifteen Judges In a Single Week?
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/08/29/behind-chuck-schumer-allowing-trump-appoint-fifteen-judges-single-week/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Barack Obama in 2008: Both Parties 'Have Monkeyed Around With Elections'
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/29/barack-obama-in-2008-both-parties-have-monkeyed-around-with-elections/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjz3IvK0JTdAhUMQ60KHXC0CTQQqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw17irKDKIvk6tw8I6aEQPPB


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

*Gun Laws Didn’t Protect Victims of the Jacksonville Shooter. They Left Them Defenseless.*
For 16 long seconds, an unhinged individual stood completely unopposed by a roomful of unarmed victims.
*Thursday, August 30, 2018*


This past weekend, a competitor at a video game competition in Jacksonville, Florida, allegedly opened fire on fellow gamers, killing two and wounding 10 before taking his own life.

It appears that, like so many mass public shooters before him, current gun laws should have been enough to prevent him from possessing firearms. And once again, the gun laws did little more than impose barriers for law-abiding citizens who were then left defenseless.--Swearer


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

*A Failure of Enforcement*
It’s evident that the alleged shooter has many of the traits common among mass public shooters. He comes from an extremely dysfunctional family and has a history of mental health and behavioral problems. He was a relative social outcast who, while not quite paranoid, appeared to think he was oppressed by his family and society.

He was never convicted of a crime but had numerous interactions with law enforcement because of a tendency toward outbursts that displayed oppositional or threatening behavior. He did poorly in school and eventually dropped out of college.

It’s becoming increasingly clear that this shooting did not owe to a failure of laws on the books, but a failure to enforce existing laws.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like with the plumbers "500 years" I'm sure it's close enough.


The peanut gallery throws in 2 cents worth of grey noise...busy removing all doubts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Proof positive Los Angeles is turning into a 3rd world shit hole.

*Obama Boulevard Coming to Los Angeles...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*Leftists Announce Boycott Against 'In-N-Out Burger' For Donating To GOP*
*"No more for me"*





Bloomberg / Contributor / Getty Images





ByPaul Bois
@PaulBois39
August 30, 2018
27.4k views
In-N-Out, the famous California burger chain that out-of-towners frequent when visiting the Golden State, is about to get the Chick-fil-A treatment.

According to LAMag, the burger chain known for printing John 3:16 on their cups "gave $25,000 to the California Republican Party this week." The donation was confirmed by a public filing on the Secretary of State’s website, initially spotted by Washington, D.C.-based journalist Gabe Schneider


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Leftists Announce Boycott Against 'In-N-Out Burger' For Donating To GOP*
> *"No more for me"*
> 
> 
> ...


Good news...this will cut down on the line and I'll get my 4x4 protein style quicker... silly nutters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Good news...this will cut down on the line and I'll get my 4x4 protein style quicker... silly nutters.


Yep, some things are worth dying for.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Proof positive Los Angeles is turning into a 3rd world shit hole.
> 
> *Obama Boulevard Coming to Los Angeles...*


Right through Crenshaw.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Good news...this will cut down on the line and I'll get my 4x4 protein style quicker... silly nutters.


I like the Habit.  Still a Whopper fan though.  I get your point though.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I like the Habit.  Still a Whopper fan though.  I get your point though.


The Santa Barbara Char at the Habit is killer...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

FLASHBACK: Here's a Long List of Top Democrats Saying 'Monkeying Around'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*Lydia*‏ @*LydiaNgoma* Aug 28




Serena Williams stayed silent and unproblematic when the French Open banned her black catsuit ....and showed up in a mutherfudging TUTU!! A Legend! I stan an I'll-be-damned-if-I'm-compliant queenpic.twitter.com/UX1hC93xO8












12:54 PM - 28 Aug 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*College rules that conservative group’s 9/11 memorial posters are offensive and upsetting to Muslims*
3 hours





A Wisconsin college bias team rules that a 9/11 memorial poster could be offensive to those students from Muslim backgrounds. (Spencer Platt/Getty Ima


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *College rules that conservative group’s 9/11 memorial posters are offensive and upsetting to Muslims*
> 3 hours
> 
> 
> ...


You sure concern yourself with small, individual instances as if they are making a difference while you ignore the big picture and what it shows of America/Americans.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure concern yourself with small, individual instances as if they are making a difference while you ignore the big picture and what it shows of America/Americans.


Shut the fuck up, you blind obnoxious dweeb....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Shut the fuck up, you blind obnoxious dweeb....


You really are a baby.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FLASHBACK: Here's a Long List of Top Democrats Saying 'Monkeying Around'


They must all be racist, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> They must all be racist, right?


Obviously, but you know it will not make a difference, they will run with this all the way to the election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure concern yourself with small, individual instances as if they are making a difference while you ignore the big picture and what it shows of America/Americans.


It starts out small and then you elect a radical like Obama, then you find yourself looking Trump right in the face as your president.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Good news...this will cut down on the line and I'll get my 4x4 protein style quicker... silly nutters.


I was first exposed to I-n-O when one of my engineering buddies posted a modified  bumper sticker in his cubicle --







The company changed the sticker design so you couldn't do that any more.

When my wife was pregnant with the first, we would make Saturday trips to the nearest In-N-Out in Temecula to feed her DD cravings.  

When my kids are visiting (or they are picking up lunch when I visit them) they call to confirm my standing order of Animal Fries and a chocolate shake.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a baby.




You really are a moron...


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Where's my laughing-at-you icon?



*Where the sun doesn't shine.......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2018)

The California Legislature busy at work...

*Last call at Los Angeles bars could go to 4 a.m. under bill passed by California lawmakers*

California lawmakers are fighting for your right to party.
Legislators signed off Thursday on a plan to allow Los Angeles, San Francisco and seven other cities to extend alcohol service at bars and restaurants from 2 a.m. to 4 a.m.

http://www.latimes.com/politics/essential/la-pol-ca-essential-politics-may-2018-last-call-in-los-angeles-san-francisco-1535659871-htmlstory.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The California Legislature busy at work...
> 
> *Last call at Los Angeles bars could go to 4 a.m. under bill passed by California lawmakers*
> 
> ...


What? No BB video? 

I heard about this and just scratched my head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Fries?

Woman claims United Airlines paid her $75 'hush money' after man masturbated next to her for 'hours'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

SLAUGHTERED BY VIGILANTES
*‘Child kidnap gang’ burned alive after 150-strong vigilante mob doused them in petrol outside police station*
The innocent pair were dragged from their cell with ropes attached to their feet and set alight after a rumour they were abducting kids



By Tariq Tahir
Invalid Date,
A MOB in Mexico has burned alive a pair of suspected child kidnappers after dragging them out of a police station.

Locals in the village of San Vicente Boquerón, in the Acatlán de Osorio region, initially handed over the two men to the authorities.


Televisa.news
5
The two men were named as Alberto Flores Morales, 56, and his 21-year-old nephew Ricardo Flores Rodríguez

But according the local state’s Secretary of Public Safety, a 150 strong mob later gathered outside the police headquarters.

They then broke down the doors, tied ropes to the men, dragged them out and then set fire to them as well as the vehicle they were found in.


Video of the lynching shows locals cheering on as they filmed the burning bodies on the steps of the police building.

The men were named in local media reports as Alberto Flores Morales, 56, and his 21-year-old nephew Ricardo Flores Rodríguez.

Video shows a mob gathered outside the men's cell as others begin hacking their way in to get to them.












Lynch mob break their way into police cell to drag out two 'child kidnap' suspects

Televisa.news
5
The mob took filmed the brutal attack on their phones

5
Petrol being poured over the men by the mob

Televisa.news
5
A large mob gathered outside the police station after rumours spread about the two men

Twitter
5
Local prosecutors said the men were not involved in any crime
In a statement, local prosecutors “ruled out that the deceased had participated in some crime”.


According to other reports the men were drunk and a rumour spread about them being involved in the kidnapping of a child.

The local governor Martha Erika Alonso said the stretched local police had been unable to protect the men, the BBC reported.

“I strongly condemn the lynching that has arisen, it is inadmissible to do justice by one's own hand," she said.

Central and South American including Mexico, Venezuela, Bolivia and Guatemala have seen an upsurge in reported lynchings in recent years.






Raúl Rodríguez Guillén, who has been studying the phenomenon in Mexico for 20 years, said rising crime and poor policing is behind more people taking the law into their own hands.

"The most serious thing that is happening is that authority is eroding and that in the long term I think it is more serious than the growth of crime," he said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

*Dem Warns: ICE Officers could be prosecuted post-Trump...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Entertainment
*SERIOUSLY? New Neil Armstrong biopic can’t quite bring itself to depict an iconic AMERICAN moment*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

What they say is true, white liberals can't dance.

'SOMEBODY HELP HER'
*Obama diplomat Susan Rice mocks UK leader May over awkward dance moves*


0:31Theresa May shows off her dance moves in


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

RESPICT!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

*Ryan Gosling Explains Why American Flag Moment Was Intentionally Omitted from Neil Armstrong Film *

Posted: Aug 31, 2018 12:40 PM
  Share (101)   Tweet








Ryan Gosling stars as Neil Armstrong in the new film _First Man_, centering on the astronaut's historic Apollo 11 mission. On July 20, 1969, he and Buzz Aldrin became the first men to walk on the moon. Yet, one iconic moment is omitted from the movie: The planting of the American flag.

When asked about the omission, Gosling explained that the producers wanted to focus on human achievement, as opposed to just American achievement


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

Entertainment
*OUCH! Chuck Yeager ‘pulls no punches’ about Hollywood’s depiction of Neil Armstrong & omission of iconic American moment *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2018)

What a bunch of losers seated behind the podium honoring Aretha Franklin.

We have3 racists and the 1st black president.

I wonder what Clinton is looking at and what's going through his creepy mind?
Espola, you can field this one.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Entertainment
> *SERIOUSLY? New Neil Armstrong biopic can’t quite bring itself to depict an iconic AMERICAN moment*


*That movie is TRASH, if you cannot tell the TRUTH...then*
*don't make the movie.*


*I hope Niel Armstrong's family protests along with ALL the other*
*NASA employees, current and past who worked so hard to put an*
*American Astronaut on the Moon and Raise an AMERICAN Flag !*

*I've had it with the Scumbag Liberals and their Movie Industry*
*shitheads who want to rewrite history.....*

*A documentary needs to come out promptly with the TRUTH and*
*a stinging condemnation of this type of CRAP !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 220018, member: 1585"


What a bunch of losers seated behind the podium honoring Aretha Franklin.

We have3 racists and the 1st black president.

I wonder what Clinton is looking at and what's going through his creepy mind?
Espola, you can field this one.







/QUOTE



*The Four Horsemen and their lead Pedo-Pervert....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

KKK
FDR
Jim Crow
George Wallace
Civil war
 

Why do liberals hate black people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Trump: ‘I Don’t Think They Can Impeach Somebody That’s Doing A Great Job’
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35344/trump-i-dont-think-they-can-impeach-somebody-thats-frank-camp?amp&ved=2ahUKEwiPgor0l5zdAhVJHqwKHZOKCFUQqUMwCXoECAcQKQ&usg=AOvVaw0GjzZLs5J0HkMlcNCmMIPq


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Double-Double Failure for the Left's Fast Food Boycotts
WILLIAM SULLIVAN
It's as if the universe is providing us with yet another metaphor for just how radical, intolerant, and ineffective the left is rapidly becoming.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/doubledouble_failure_for_the_lefts_fast_food_boycotts.html


----------



## tenacious (Sep 2, 2018)

Hmm... looks like this threads been spammed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... looks like this threads been spammed.


Now it has been spammed.
What do you have against the truth?
Don't answer that.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The California Legislature busy at work...
> 
> *Last call at Los Angeles bars could go to 4 a.m. under bill passed by California lawmakers*
> 
> ...


When I grew up in Vermont, blue laws forbad sale of alcohol on Sunday (and in some towns no alcohol could be sold at any time, depending on the results of the "local option" vote held every year).  Then the ski industry grew up - at first it was just a quaint ruralism that bars had to shut down on Saturday night at Midnight, but eventually the laws were amended to allow bars to stay open until 2 AM Sunday, and could re-open at Noon (again, subject to local option).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Ca raising lazy kids because parents won't tell their kids to go to bed.
Later school start times for California students laid to rest for the year - Los ...
Los Angeles Times › politics › essential
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.latimes.com/politics/essential/la-pol-ca-essential-politics-updates-bill-requiring-later-school-start-times-1505506403-htmlstory.html&ved=2ahUKEwiD7uCGuJzdAhULKawKHceKB9wQFjACegQIABAB&usg=AOvVaw0qe5zSFc8cxdhWFnOgylLR


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ryan Gosling Explains Why American Flag Moment Was Intentionally Omitted from Neil Armstrong Film *
> 
> Posted: Aug 31, 2018 12:40 PM
> Share (101)   Tweet
> ...



*Ryan Gosling is a Parrot....and full of Shit....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Suspected MS-13 gang member breaks into apartment, rapes 11-year-old NYC girl while she’s sleeping
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/09/02/suspected-ms-13-gang-member-breaks-into-apartment-rapes-11-year-old-nyc-girl-while-shes-sleeping/amp&ved=2ahUKEwi7mtua1J3dAhVH-qwKHSxWDaIQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw3r35h_GIoxFXwCJr333wmN&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Figures, what it doesn't say is that she is a Jehovah's witness.

Tennis star Serena Williams says ‘every human’ should be grateful for NFL national anthem protests
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/09/02/tennis-star-serena-williams-says-every-human-should-be-grateful-for-nfl-national-anthem-protests/amp&ved=2ahUKEwi7mtua1J3dAhVH-qwKHSxWDaIQqUMwBXoECAgQGQ&usg=AOvVaw39w-IHqatV09br87DD83Wa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Illegal Alien Charged In Fatal Hit-and-Run Crash
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/09/02/untitled-n2515291?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjy4qTp2J3dAhUSRKwKHe8oDu4QqUMwAXoECAgQCQ&usg=AOvVaw0Kpw71LhsaNsHOaJu0Z6v8&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Ain't ca great?

CA roadworkers stop traffic to hand out political flyers
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/09/02/ca-roadworkers-stop-traffic-hand-political-flyers/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwik55O-2Z3dAhVMIqwKHap8BuQQqUMwA3oECAcQEQ&usg=AOvVaw2Y_bLS6Q-6xSka53vqCE5m


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

*Send all the fucking illegal invaders back ASAFUCKINGP.*

*WILLIAMS: Immigrants And Disease*
by Walter E. WilliamsSeptember 1, 2018


The Immigration and Nationality Act mandates that all immigrants and refugees undergo a medical screening examination to determine whether they have an inadmissible health condition. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has technical instructions for medical examination of prospective immigrants in their home countries before they are permitted to enter the U.S. They are screened for communicable and infectious diseases such as tuberculosis, malaria, hepatitis, polio, measles, mumps and HIV. They are also tested for syphilis, gonorrhea and other sexually transmitted diseases. The CDC also has medical screening guidelines for refugees. These screenings are usually performed 30 to 90 days after refugees arrive in the United States.



But what about people who enter our country illegally? The CDC specifically cites the possibility of the cross-border movement of HIV, measles, pertussis, rubella, rabies, hepatitis A, influenza, tuberculosis, shigellosis and syphilis. Chris Cabrera, a Border Patrol agent in South Texas, warned: "What's coming over into the U.S. could harm everyone. We are starting to see scabies, chickenpox, methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus infections and different viruses." Some of the youngsters illegally entering our country are known to be carrying lice and suffering from various illnesses. Because there have been no medical examinations of undocumented immigrants, we have no idea how many are carrying infectious diseases that might endanger American children when these immigrants enter schools across our nation.

According to the CDC, in most industrialized countries, the number of cases of tuberculosis and the number of deaths caused by TB steadily declined during the 100 years prior to the mid-1980s. Since the '80s, immigrants have reversed this downward trend in countries that have had substantial levels of immigration from areas where the disease is prevalent. In 2002, the CDC said: "Today, the proportion of immigrants among persons reported as having TB exceeds 50 percent in several European countries, including Denmark, Israel, the Netherlands, Norway, Sweden, and Switzerland. A similar proportion has been predicted for the United States." The number of active TB cases among American-born citizens declined from an estimated 17,725 in 1986 to 3,201 in 2015. That was an 80 percent drop. Data reported to the National Tuberculosis Surveillance System show that the TB incidence among foreign-born people in the United States (15.1 cases per 100,000) is approximately 13 times the incidence among U.S.-born people (1.2 cases per 100,000). Those statistics refer to immigrants who are legally in the U.S. There is no way for us to know the incidence of tuberculosis and other diseases carried by those who are in our country illegally and hence not subject to medical examination.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

*There Is a God' – Bono Suffers 'Complete Loss of Voice' on Pro-EU Tour*
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/london/2018/09/02/there-is-a-god-bono-suffers-complete-loss-of-voice-as-eu-flag-waving-tour-kicks-off/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjIp6vg3J3dAhVEKqwKHZ-iDHoQqUMwCHoECAkQJQ&usg=AOvVaw3r67kYBOmJe2rxD5-RVgpW*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... looks like this threads been spammed.


*Only from your post.....*


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

So the Republican party has hit the point where they hate California so badly that our states own Representatives are now actively working against our states economic interests.  

Shame on you who vote for Republican's and help them steal local jobs and redistribute them to Texas and North Carolina...  



> *McCarthy leads GOP charge against Silicon Valley*
> http://thehill.com/homenews/house/404642-mccarthy-leads-gop-charge-against-silicon-valley
> 
> House Majority Leader Kevin McCarthy is leading the charge against President Trump’s new favorite punching bag: big tech.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

*EXCLUSIVE: HILLARY CLINTON IS HIRING INTERNS FOR THE FALL — BUT WON’T PAY THEM A CENT*
4:36 PM 09/02/2018
Joe Simonson | Media Reporter
Hillary Clinton is hiring a batch of unpaid interns for the fall to work in her New York City office, according to documents obtained by The Daily Caller News Foundation.
Applications are currently being accepted on a rolling basis and will “run from September to mid-December.” The internship requires “a minimum of three days per week,” and undergrads “of all majors are encouraged to apply.”

While the amount of hours per day aren’t specified, the “internship is unpaid.”

“Interns will provide support to our staff, assisting our work on a wide range of projects. Work will include but will not be limited to: compiling press clips, monitoring social media, conducting research, drafting correspondence, and assisting with office management,” the job posting states.

Clinton’s office is looking for applicants who have “a high level of professionalism and discretion,” “strong research and writing skills,” “the ability to work collaboratively as part of a team,” “strong interpersonal communication skills,” “a diligent work ethic and a sense of conscientiousness,” as well as “enthusiasm, dedication, and a positive attitude.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So the Republican party has hit the point where they hate California so badly that our states own Representatives are now actively working against our states economic interests.
> 
> Shame on you who vote for Republican's and help them steal local jobs and redistribute them to Texas and North Carolina...


Fair and balanced.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

*Liberal UC Santa Cruz Asking Faculty to Take In Students Due to Housing Crisis*



_





Mike Fernwood / Flickr / CC / Cropped
CHRISS W. STREET 3 Sep 2018 


*The University of California Santa Cruz is asking faculty to house students — providing the ultra-liberal campus with an unplanned lesson in how building restrictions are driving a statewide housing crisis.*

The Santa Cruz Sentinel reported that under a plan to make college more accessible to transfer students, UCSC offered admissions to 35,000 students this year, an increase of 1,400 graduate and 5,600 undergraduates.

With the school planning to increase enrollment by another 10,000 students by 2040, SFGate.com estimated that at the current pace of construction it would take 966 years to meet demand.

KSBW-TV reported that Santa Cruz has the 4th–least affordable real estate in the world, according to the International Housing Affordability Survey, based on a specific location’s median house price divided by that location’s median household income.

The survey blames unaffordable market prices and rents on inflation created from stricter local building codes, laws, and permit processes. Despite Core Logic reporting that the average Median Housing Affordability Multiple in the United States is a relatively affordable 3.9, the $875,000 average home price and $70,088 median income means that Santa Cruz’s multiple of 11.6 is the highest in the United States.
_


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fair and balanced.


Personally I would find that ignoring news that disagrees with my opinion is a short-cut to thinking.  But in all fairness, I understand why you do it though.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Thought this was interesting...



> https://www.politico.eu/article/chemnitz-germany-heiko-maas-get-up-off-the-sofa-and-speak-up-against-far-right/
> *Germany’s Heiko Maas: ‘Get up off the sofa and speak up’ against far right*
> 
> German Foreign Minister Heiko Maas said citizens must do more to tackle racism and the far right in the wake of a week of often violent protests in Chemnitz.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Seahawks owner gives $100K to help GOP keep the House
SEPTEMBER 3, 2018
An inevitable backlash will come soon from leftist bullies.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/seahawks_owner_gives_100k_to_help_gop_keep_the_house.html


----------



## aff-leet (Sep 3, 2018)

Hopefully there's no vigilantes!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Personally I would find that ignoring news that disagrees with my opinion is a short-cut to thinking.  But in all fairness, I understand why you do it though.


I have never put someone on ignore, you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

SEPTEMBER 3, 2018
*Liberals can no longer be mugged by reality*
By Ed Straker
We used to be told that conservatives are liberals who have been mugged by reality. The problem is that the propaganda and the brainwashing of the left has become so intensive, so pervasive, that "mugging" has no effect. Liberals can be assaulted again and again by reality, but will still hold true to whatever has been programmed into them by primary and secondary schools, by the media, by popular culture, by universities and by their peers.

Take the case of Mollie Tibbetts, the young girl who was brutally murdered by an illegal alien. Any normal father would have been outraged about the lack of controls of our border which directly contributed to her death. Instead, Mollie's father, Rob Tibbetts is incensed that people are "using" his daughter's murder to call for better border security. He claims that those who want to enforce the law are racist against Hispanics, conveniently blurring the lines -- most illegal aliens are Hispanic, but many Hispanics are not illegal aliens.  Tibbetts spouts the standard liberal talking points that illegal aliens contribute to the American "tapestry" in "all its color". Except that sometimes

	
	
		
		
	


	




they don't contribute to the tapestry at all, and they are mostly coming in only one color and more importantly one culture, a failed culture, and they are coming in such numbers without any kind of assimilation that they are actually displacing American culture.

Tibbetts refuses to see any of that. If the rest of his family were murdered, no doubt he would say the same thing, despite that fact that if we had control over our borders, his daughter would almost certainly be alive today. He is a liberal whose mind cannot be changed by being mugged by reality.

The same goes for liberal blacks who complain about police brutality. Ninety percent of black murder victims are murdered by... other blacks. While there may be a handful of rogue policemen out there, it is undeniable that, statistically speaking, a black person is a hundred times safer in the company of a policeman than he is in another black person (especially a young black man ages 18-29).

Liberal blacks ignore the slaughter of blacks by other blacks. Instead of demanding more police protection, they want less. Reality, in the form of the death of their peers, has no effect on them.

The same can be said of the liberal Europeans, personified in human dumpling form by Angela Merkel, who welcome millions of Islamists, whose culture is entirely alien and incompatible with their host countries. When an Islamist rapes a German woman, or beheads a man in London, or runs over a crowd in France, liberal Europeans call for knife control, or truck control.

The same goes for the latest craze, so-called transgenderism, which has a huge 40% suicide rate. But death no longer deters liberals. They are determined to promote this lifestyle no matter how much unhappiness it causes, no matter how many it kills, instead of trying to treat it like the mental illness it is.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/labor_day_and_a_strong_economy.html


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/sunday_schadenfreude_the_associated_press.html

I think liberals can no longer be mugged by reality because their belief system has become so intense, so cultlike, so laden with virtue and yet so barren of facts. They are so far from reality that truth seems like a fantasy to them.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have never put someone on ignore, you?


Let me see if I'm following your argument.  Me putting trolls on ignore makes it okay that you only accept far right nutter internet news as the only "real" news..?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SEPTEMBER 3, 2018
> *Liberals can no longer be mugged by reality*
> By Ed Straker
> We used to be told that conservatives are liberals who have been mugged by reality. The problem is that the propaganda and the brainwashing of the left has become so intensive, so pervasive, that "mugging" has no effect. Liberals can be assaulted again and again by reality, but will still hold true to whatever has been programmed into them by primary and secondary schools, by the media, by popular culture, by universities and by their peers.
> ...


Do you find it funny that even though the Republican's have been in charge for basically 2 years now... and yet they all seem to be running on the "we're not Hillary" platform.  I get that a lot of these races are going to turn ugly, but to not even offer up any sort of positive message and just be slinging mud at this point in the cycle?  Me thinks something doesn't smell right, and instinct tells its of smell of a lot of Republican congressmen/women about to get the boot out of office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

SEPTEMBER 3, 2018
*How Trump Can Save Free Speech from Big Tech*
By Rich Logis
Politicians aren't saviors or messiahs. Devoutly secular worship of government – the belief that the State (capital S) is God – is inherent in the Democratic Party's ideology and marketing.

At the risk of belying my adamant opposition to idolatry, I implore President Trump to save free speech on the internet.

The president has been busy keeping many of the promises he made as a candidate, so perhaps my request is unfair. I'm mindful, however, that he has similarly ambitious and entrepreneurial children, who are active on social media.

Politics is sales, and here's my pitch. 

*Americans Are Powerless*

From Dennis Prager to The New York Post to Alex Jones, among others, we've watched the Big Tech Industrial Complex purge speech and rhetoric with which it disagrees.

It's no small irony that the same tech companies that manipulated search data, such as Google, to work to help Hillary Clinton – she of the faux socialist resistance to the rich and powerful – constitute an absurdly rich and absurdly powerful Brahmin-like conglomerate of omnipotent tech demigods.

Think long and hard about this: what, really, can we the American people do about shadowbanning? Or sudden, abrupt removals of comments or posts? Or popular videos that are placed on page 425 of a search engine, or, worse, are blocked from public viewings due to creepily arbitrary "hate speech" standards? Perhaps most disheartening is that we don't know what we don't know, and now that the toothpaste is out of the tube, it's likely that the tech companies will never be able to restore trust in their impartiality and integrity – much the same way many Americans will never again trust the DMIC (Democrat Media Industrial Complex). People buy and decide based on perception, and the irreversible perception the Big Tech Industrial Complex has cultivated is a very un-American hostility toward conservative political beliefs.

Sure, conservatives and America First voters could cease use of tech and social media platforms – which, in a way, is a win for Big Tech.

*More inHome*

*Labor Day, the Holiday in Need of an Update*


*Will Getting Rid of UNRWA Fix the Palestinian Problem?*


*The Pursuit of Happiness in the Trump Economy*


*No Congratulations: Liberals Move to Ban Balloons*


*RIP, VS Naipaul: A Great Conservative Writer*
What about regulation, First Amendment lawsuits and antitrust litigation? All sound promising, in theory, but do we really want the federal government anywhere near the Internet? How, exactly, would the Federal Trade Commission and Federal Communications Commission keep up with the 24-7 flow of data and content created by billions of users? Answer: They won't, and Big Tech regulation would just be more Big Government – an information superhighway iteration of Cash for Clunkers. Big Tech would be, at any given moment, years ahead of even the most rigorous regulatory requirements, and don't get me started on Attorney General Jefferson Sessions.

Furthermore, is there really an antitrust or First Amendment case to be made? When the federal government won its landmark antitrust suit against Microsoft in 1998, it won on the legal basis that Microsoft was stifling its competition. Pray, tell: how do the current tactics of Big Tech stifle competition? Prager, Jones, and The New York Post all have their own websites; I'm unaware of any evidence that Big Tech has done anything to directly obstruct their abilities to get noticed and found on any internet search engine.

As John Stossell, one of my favorite Fox personalities, remarked recently, the tech companies likely have the constitutional right to kick whomever they want off their platforms and app markets. Want to sue them? Go right ahead. Taking down, for example, Apple, the world's first trillion-dollar-valued company, would be easy-breezy, wouldn't it? Though I'm not a bettin' man, I suspect that the same justices who sided with baker Jack Phillips would side with Big Tech.

*Trump the Tech Icon?*

So if more government, lawyers, and playing nice won't work, what would?

This is where the president steps in. He and his family have made a vast fortune. Providing a viable alternative to his tens of millions of unwavering supporters – in which users post, comment, and upload free of the tyranny of Big Brother-ish uncertainty that no one will see their content due to manipulation of algorithms designed by foreign workers who can't even vote in our elections – would make an Earth-quaking impact _overnight_.

The president himself had said that without Twitter, he might not be president. If true, that's a testament to him and his former digital media director (and current 2020 campaign chairman) Brad Parscale, more than Twitter.

Trump Valley. Trumpbook. Trumpitter. TrumpTube. Trumpterest. Trumpagram. Hell, create a new search engine, free of manipulation: Trumpoogle. Name me one Trump-supporter you know who wouldn't utilize the full suite of the Trump Valley platform; you can't. (This is the part where Ben Shapiro and Senators Jeff Flake and Ben Sasse lament the "echo chamber.")

I have a two-reason theory as to why we've not seen a Trump-branded mode of online communication: first, the president and family don't know how to make the many moving parts synchronize (I do, but I won't yet reveal; as The Joker said in _The Dark Knight_, if you're good at something, never do it for free); second, he and his family don't know how to monetize it.

Like everything else they touch, Democrats have destroyed speech on the internet, irrespective of its erudition or asininity. But there's never been a better time to use technology to continue strengthening the America First political movement that has so frightened Big Tech, it's gone to, and continues to go to, great lengths to suppress and make vanished anything even remotely resembling pro-Trump or conservatism.

Mr. President, please consider what I'm saying. It all sounds impossibly daunting, but so was your electoral win – a win that was America's political black swan event. At the 2016 RNC convention, in which you were formally named the GOP nominee, your daughter, Ivanka, boldly stated that the election could make the impossible possible.

Trump needs to embolden and unify his side. Let him send the TessioRepublicans, eager to betray us, as Sal Tessio did to Michael Corleone, as well as the Democratic Party and their corporate sycophants, reeling further into their downward spiral. Let him channel your inner Sonny Corleone and take it personal, as many of your supporters have.

Big Tech and their Democrat sympathizers in Congress are on the ropes, and they know it. Do you think they all recently convened a meeting to discuss their daughters' weddings and yoga? This is no time for rope-a-dope; rather, it's a time to relentlessly attack, in the spirit of General George Patton, whom Trump is fond of quoting at your rallies and pressers. With the midterms fast approaching, and the 2020 election heating up, time is not our friend; urgency, with a sense of urgency, is necessary to defang the Democrats. The opposition seeks to subvert our will and our Constitution by impeaching Trump, for the crime of winning more than 270 electoral votes.

The Democrats and Tessios thought our victory was just a fad, and that we'd lose interest once the new car smell waned; the Democrats, in particular, viewed the defeat of The Original but Now Second Chosen One as a bump in the road en route to owning the presidency, federal and supreme courts, and the internet forever. Much to all their chagrin, what seemed guaranteed to fade away has moved in the opposite direction, steered by a fired up and excited voting base.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Liberal UC Santa Cruz Asking Faculty to Take In Students Due to Housing Crisis*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Santa Cruz is an interesting case.  But it's not just Santa Cruz, gentrification is happening all over.  Only in Santa Cruz it's even upper middle class being "gentrified" out by speculators with even deeper pockets.  The short answer I think is no one has really come up with a workable plan to fix it when ordinary workers get priced out?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SEPTEMBER 3, 2018
> *How Trump Can Save Free Speech from Big Tech*
> By Rich Logis
> Politicians aren't saviors or messiahs. Devoutly secular worship of government – the belief that the State (capital S) is God – is inherent in the Democratic Party's ideology and marketing.
> ...


Huh?  Listen Joe, I'm just a simple guy. Can you maybe explain what this article is even about? I sure can't follow it.  It just started talking about computers being false idols and what not... and I got lost in the nutter butter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Huh?  Listen Joe, I just a simple guy. Can you maybe explain what this article is even about? I sure can't follow it.


I thought you said BIZ was stupid.lol.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: HILLARY CLINTON IS HIRING INTERNS FOR THE FALL — BUT WON’T PAY THEM A CENT*
> 4:36 PM 09/02/2018
> Joe Simonson | Media Reporter
> Hillary Clinton is hiring a batch of unpaid interns for the fall to work in her New York City office, according to documents obtained by The Daily Caller News Foundation.
> ...



Why do I see this story ending with another guy, taking is AK-47 into a pizza joint to free the slaves?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you said BIZ was stupid.lol.


Yep I sure did.  Even I can see it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Let me see if I'm following your argument.  Me putting trolls on ignore makes it okay that you only accept far right nutter internet news as the only "real" news..?


You said I was ignoring your view and I just pointed that is how you live, not muah.
Yafolla?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Do you find it funny that even though the Republican's have been in charge for basically 2 years now... and yet they all seem to be running on the "we're not Hillary" platform.  I get that a lot of these races are going to turn ugly, but to not even offer up any sort of positive message and just be slinging mud at this point in the cycle?  Me thinks something doesn't smell right, and instinct tells its of smell of a lot of Republican congressmen/women about to get the boot out of office.


Just watch Trump's rally this Thursday and then go sell your bullshit somewhere else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What do I see this story ending with another guy, taking is AK-47 into a pizza joint to free the slaves?


Just think it is telling to see a multi millionaire who is supposed to be for the people not paying their emoyees a dime and then having to put up with BJ chasing them around. 
Hillary the cuck.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just watch Trump's rally this Thursday and then go sell your bullshit somewhere else.


And the Sunday after that... grown men throwing a ball around will fill that stadium up just as full and the crowd will be just as loud.  So what?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You said I was ignoring your view and I just pointed that is how you live, not muah.
> Yafolla?


Perhaps your looking at this the wrong way.  Maybe you don't ignore me simply because you find my posts to be worth reading, and it has nothing at all to do with Bruddah?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Perhaps your looking at this the wrong way.  Maybe you haven't put me on ignore because you find my posts to be worth reading.  Which is why you don't put me on ignore, rather then whatever that bs was you just gave me as an excuse for not reading anything other then way right wing web-news.


Yore posts are no better then hunker dunker's. (I wrote this in your native tongue as a gesture of kindness)

The reason we never block you people has more to do with principle.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yore posts are no better then hunker dunker's. (I wrote this in your native tongue as a gesture of kindness)
> 
> The reason we never block you people has more to do with principle.


Hunker Dunker's... haha
I love it when nutters try and take the moral high-ground.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hunker Dunker's... haha
> I love it when nutters try and take the moral high-ground.


Did you hear that espola isnt going to be polite anymore?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you hear that espola isnt going to be polite anymore?


It's about time he stood up for himself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

This is rich.
https://t.co/G4IO0MDI9Q


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is rich.
> https://t.co/G4IO0MDI9Q


I lost a lot of respect for you when you started becoming little more than a mouthpiece for Breitbart and their ilk.

And this is the way an honest person posts the link to the article -

https://www.westernjournal.com/look-top-google-news-story-hours-trump-called-rigged/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=bbforsp&utm_campaign=can&utm_content=2018-08-30


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I lost a lot of respect for you when you started becoming little more than a mouthpiece for Breitbart and their ilk.
> 
> And this is the way an honest person posts the link to the article -
> 
> https://www.westernjournal.com/look-top-google-news-story-hours-trump-called-rigged/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=bbforsp&utm_campaign=can&utm_content=2018-08-30


Thank for your honesty, Mr. Honesty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And the Sunday after that... grown men throwing a ball around will fill that stadium up just as full and the crowd will be just as loud.  So what?


You say we have nothing to run on, just watch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's about time he stood up for himself.


You mean it's about time he stood up to pee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hunker Dunker's... haha
> I love it when nutters try and take the moral high-ground.


Try? Taking the high ground is no great feat against you libs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So the Republican party has hit the point where they hate California so badly that our states own Representatives are now actively working against our states economic interests.
> 
> Shame on you who vote for Republican's and help them steal local jobs and redistribute them to Texas and North Carolina...


WIRE: GOOGLE Cut Secret Deal with MASTERCARD to Track Offline Sales...
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/2018/08/30/google-and-mastercard-cut-a-secret-ad-deal-to-track-retail-sales


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Try? Taking the high ground is no great feat against you libs.


Funny how you try to portray the posters in here that you don't agree with, with the furthest reaches of what you try to consider "Liberal/leftist doctrine" disregarding what that poster actually writes.  All the while you post things everyday showing your allegiance to the extreme far right wing reaches of the internet fever swamp. Yet presume the moral high ground in the shadow of excuses for nazis, anarchist, white supremacists, Confederate sympathizers and turning a blind eye to know sworn enemies of democracy and the USA? Lotta nerve you have acting like no one will notice the hypocrisy, maybe your fellow nutters, not me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you try to portray the posters in here that you don't agree with, with the furthest reaches of what you try to consider "Liberal/leftist doctrine" disregarding what that poster actually writes.  All the while you post things everyday showing your allegiance to the extreme far right wing reaches of the internet fever swamp. Yet presume the moral high ground in the shadow of excuses for nazis, anarchist, white supremacists, Confederate sympathizers and turning a blind eye to know sworn enemies of democracy and the USA? Lotta nerve you have acting like no one will notice the hypocrisy, maybe your fellow nutters, not me.


Is it possible to be bitter, virtue signal, and portray oneself as ultra noble all at the same time?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you try to portray the posters in here that you don't agree with, with the furthest reaches of what you try to consider "Liberal/leftist doctrine" disregarding what that poster actually writes.  All the while you post things everyday showing your allegiance to the extreme far right wing reaches of the internet fever swamp. Yet presume the moral high ground in the shadow of excuses for nazis, anarchist, white supremacists, Confederate sympathizers and turning a blind eye to know sworn enemies of democracy and the USA? Lotta nerve you have acting like no one will notice the hypocrisy, maybe your fellow nutters, not me.


Yes, no one will notice my rare posts.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You say we have nothing to run on, just watch.


So you feel Trumps done a lot of great things for the country... but until he comes out and tells us down at the Ted Cruz pep rally... your really not sure what those good things are.  Haha.  Do you see why that's funny?


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Figures, what it doesn't say is that she is a Jehovah's witness.
> 
> Tennis star Serena Williams says ‘every human’ should be grateful for NFL national anthem protests
> 8 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/09/02/tennis-star-serena-williams-says-every-human-should-be-grateful-for-nfl-national-anthem-protests/amp&ved=2ahUKEwi7mtua1J3dAhVH-qwKHSxWDaIQqUMwBXoECAgQGQ&usg=AOvVaw39w-IHqatV09br87DD83Wa



*Serena Williams obviously doesn't understand why she has the Freedom*
*in this Country to make that statement....*




*The National Anthem and the Flag represent that FREEDOM.*

*The U.S. National Anthem*
"The Star Spangled Banner", was ordered played at military and naval occasions by President Woodrow Wilson in 1916, but was not designated the national anthem by an Act of Congress until 1931.




The words were written in 1814 by Francis Scott Key, who had been inspired by the sight of the American flag still flying over Fort McHenry after a night of heavy British bombardment. The text was immediately set to a popular melody of the time, "To Anacreon in Heaven."

The National Anthem consists of four verses. On almost every occasion only the first verse is sung.

Oh, say can you see by the dawn's early light
What so proudly we hailed at the twilight's last gleaming?
Whose broad stripes and bright stars thru the perilous fight,
O'er the ramparts we watched were so gallantly streaming?
And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof through the night that our flag was still there.
Oh, say does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?
On the shore, dimly seen through the mists of the deep,
Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes,
What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep,
As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses?
Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam,
In full glory reflected now shines in the stream:
'Tis the star-spangled banner! Oh long may it wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

And where is that band who so vauntingly swore
That the havoc of war and the battle's confusion,
A home and a country should leave us no more!
Their blood has washed out their foul footsteps' pollution.
No refuge could save the hireling and slave'
From the terror of flight and the gloom of the grave:
And the star-spangled banner in triumph doth wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

Oh! thus be it ever, when freemen shall stand
Between their loved home and the war's desolation!
Blest with victory and peace, may the heav'n rescued land
Praise the Power that hath made and preserved us a nation.
Then conquer we must, when our cause it is just,
And this be our motto: "In God is our trust."
And the star-spangled banner in triumph shall wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What do I see this story ending with another guy, taking is AK-47 into a pizza joint to free the slaves?


*Go back in your bedroom you mooch from your *
*parents and eat MORE Rainbow Ice Cream.....*

*You are a complete Idiot.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So you feel Trumps done a lot of great things for the country... but until he comes out and tells us down at the Ted Cruz pep rally... your really not sure what those good things are.  Haha.  Do you see why that's funny?


You didn't ask me to name his accomplishments.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

*Nike Promotes Kaepernick For Anniversary Of 'Just Do It.' Kaepernick Boasts Of His Sacrifice.*
by Hank BerrienSeptember 3, 2018


It turns out that Nike, which has kept former NFL quarterback Colin Kaepernick on their payroll since 2011 but has not used him in their ads for the last two years, was saving him for a signature moment, bringing him back in their ads to celebrate the 30th anniversary of their “Just Do It” campaign.

Gino Fisanotti, Nike's vice president of brand marketing for North America, told ESPN, "We believe Colin is one of the most inspirational athletes of this generation, who has leveraged the power of sport to help move the world forward.”


Kaepernick, 30, who was named _GQ_ magazine's Citizen of the Year for 2017, has filed a collusion grievance against the NFL, accusing it of keeping him out of the league because of his protest.

To commemorate Nike’s decision, Kaepernick gleefully tweeted:


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Nike Promotes Kaepernick For Anniversary Of 'Just Do It.' Kaepernick Boasts Of His Sacrifice.*
> by Hank BerrienSeptember 3, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


Nike just told half of America to f---k off.
Good business decision?
We'll see.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you try to portray the posters in here that you don't agree with, with the furthest reaches of what you try to consider "Liberal/leftist doctrine" disregarding what that poster actually writes.  All the while you post things everyday showing your allegiance to the extreme far right wing reaches of the internet fever swamp. Yet presume the moral high ground in the shadow of excuses for *nazis, anarchist, white supremacists,* *Confederate sympathizers* and turning a *blind eye to know sworn enemies of democracy and the USA*? Lotta nerve you have acting like no one will notice the hypocrisy, maybe your fellow nutters, not me.



*You are an Idiot .....*

*A complete " Brown Eye " Idiot.....*

*Everything in RED is representative of the Democratic Party *
*and the actions they take.....*





*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nike just told half of America to f---k off.
> Good business decision?
> We'll see.


No more 300.00 Nike's for my princess.
I believe addidas makes soccer shoes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No more 300.00 Nike's for my princess.
> I believe addidas makes soccer shoes.


They do, but if your daughter has narrow feet, as my delicate daughters do, the Nikes just fit better.
We will see where this goes, but my prediction as of today, in front of everyone, is that it will hurt Nike.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

I thought illegal mother fuckers couldn't get welfare?
Now I'm pissed.
The democrats lied to us, I can't believe it. Next it will be drivers licenses and then they will be serving in government, being attorneys, be able to open bank account  with fake SS cards and then the Invaders will be able to vote. 
What's the USA turning into?
Sounds like some ignorant bastard with questionable citizenship is fundamentally trying to change my country.

REPORT: Huge Number Of Illegals Opting Out Of Welfare Programs Fearing Trump Admin Crackdown
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35386/report-illegals-opting-out-government-assistance-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjvrtankaDdAhUGbK0KHXkoBe4QqUMwAHoECAYQBQ&usg=AOvVaw38iu70avPsQSoJYDbcafm1&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought illegal mother fuckers couldn't get welfare?
> Now I'm pissed.
> The democrats lied to us, I can't believe it. Next it will be drivers licenses and then they will be serving in government, being attorneys, be able to open bank account  with fake SS cards and then the Invaders will be able to vote.
> What's the USA turning into?
> ...


I clicked "informative" for the idiots who havent figured this out yet.
Its a lot worse than you think.
Does anyone think that this welfare (money) is being transferred into money and wired south of the border?
(just floating the idea out there)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They do, but if your daughter has narrow feet, as my delicate daughters do, the Nikes just fit better.
> We will see where this goes, but my prediction as of today, in front of everyone, is that it will hurt Nike.


OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I clicked "informative" for the idiots who havent figured this out yet.
> Its a lot worse than you think.
> Does anyone think that this welfare (money) is being transferred into money and wired south of the border?
> (just floating the idea out there)


I agree. It is pretty hard to pay income tax when you are working for cash.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

*It’s Labor Day, Not Union Day*
September 3rd, 2018
_





Construction workers, Shutterstock/ By Bannafarsai_Stock


This Labor Day, when most Americans pause to celebrate workers and their contributions to our nation, union bosses will again attempt to hijack the holiday to promote their agenda of coercive power over America’s workers.

Despite the union boss talking points, there is still much to celebrate this Labor Day. Workers coast to coast have made substantial gains for workplace freedom in recent months.




Look no further than the Supreme Court ruling in Janus v. AFSCME, which protects the First Amendment, constitutional rights of at least five million public sector workers across the country.

Under the Janus decision, argued and won by the National Right to Work Legal Defense Foundation, every public employee is now protected from being fired for refusing to pay union dues or fees. This leaves the choice to join or financially support a labor union with the individual workers union officials claim to represent.


In other words, union officials must work for rank-and-file workers to earn their dues, instead of employees paying union bosses simply to keep their job.


While Janus recognizes that the First Amendment makes union payments voluntary for public employees, an increasing number of states have been passing Right to Work laws to ensure that private sector workers have the same freedom of choice when it comes to union membership and dues.

Although the heightened levels of accountability are making union officials nervous, the concept of worker freedom from coercion is widely supported by the public. Poll after poll shows that 8 in 10 Americans oppose forced union dues and affiliation.

Since 2012, five states have seen new Right to Work laws go into effect. Not only do these laws protect workers’ free choice, but the elimination of forced unionism also gives a boost to the state economy.


For example, just days after the start of 2017, Kentucky passed a Right to Work law that went into effect immediately. U.S. Labor Department data show that 43,000 net new people were added to Kentucky’s employment rolls last year.

Compare this to Missouri, where a Big Labor forced-dues funded ballot initiative blocked the state’s Right to Work law from taking effect. From 2016 to 2017, while neighboring Kentucky enjoyed its employment boost, Missouri’s total number of employed people dropped by nearly 3000.

Right to Work brings clear economic benefits and the support of most American workers who like the choice it provides. Yet union bosses claim that giving employees the right to choose to support a labor union is anti-worker.

For union officials, political activism takes precedence over the priorities of the rank-and-file far too often. Its multi-billion dollar political machine – fed by union dues – enables Big Labor to wield immense clout in Washington, D.C., and state capitals, even though much of that money is spent on candidates and causes opposed by many of the workers union officials claim to represent.

For union officials, their privileges pay off. After all, why bother with the hard work of representing employees as long as they are sitting on a forced-dues revenue stream guaranteed by a government-granted special power?

If union membership, representation, and dues payment were strictly voluntary, union officials would have to earn workers’ support, and officials would need to be accountable and responsive to the rank-and-file or else face a loss of revenue. Instead, workers pay billions each year to union bosses simply because they would lose their jobs if they did not.

Perhaps this Labor Day, union officials should take a step back and reexamine how reliant they are on government-granted compulsory powers…and how this causes millions of American workers to view them as out of touch with those they seek to “represent.”

Mark Mix is president of the National Right to Work Legal Defense Foundation.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Commies of a feather

'Well Done, Colin' — John Brennan Gushes Over Colin Kaepernick's Nike Campaign
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/09/03/well-done-colin-john-brennan-gushes-over-colin-kaepernicks-nike-campaign/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjunfPRlKHdAhVHgK0KHcjsALUQqUMwAHoECAkQBQ&usg=AOvVaw2Qf4sYJZubEaRMMyAPbQqs&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Fans Burn Nike Gear in Response to Colin Kaepernick's 'Just Do It' Ad Campaign
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/09/03/fans-burn-nike-gear-in-response-to-colin-kaepernicks-just-do-it-ad-campaign/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjunfPRlKHdAhVHgK0KHcjsALUQqUMwAXoECAkQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3-rFTptO6U6bqBYObuTM1i&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

*Nike Makes Kaepernick Face Of Brand, Nike Shares Fall *
By James Barrett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

*Chelsea Clinton Says Hosting Bannon Is 'Normalization Of Bigotry.' Her Dad Just Sat With Farrakhan.*





Photo by Angela Weiss/AFP/Getty Images
ByHank Berrien
September 4, 2018
56.7k views
On Monday, responding to the news that The New Yorker Festival had scheduled an interview with Stephen K. Bannon, President Trump’s former chief strategist, during its October 5-7 event, and The Economist had also invited Bannon to participate in its Open Future Festival on September 15, Chelsea Clinton weighed in, accusing the festivals of a “normalization of bigotry.”


Chelsea Clinton 

*✔* @ChelseaClinton 




For anyone who wonders what normalization of bigotry looks like, please look no further than Steve Bannon being invited by both @TheEconomist & @NewYorker to their respective events in #NYC a few weeks apart.

roxane gay 

*✔* @rgay

I can’t believe so many people are willing to appear at event where Steve Bannon will be headlining. And I can’t believe @NewYorker invited him in the first place. https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/03/arts/steve-bannon-new-yorker-festival-haruki-murakami.html …

11:28 AM - Sep 3, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

I know and have spent time with this family,

*WATCH: Emotional Father-Son Reunion That Has 15 Million Views *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2018)

Boycott News

In-N-Out:
The on-and-off boycott of In-N-Out Burger is officially off.

Eric Bauman, the chairman of the California Democratic Party who last week called for a boycott of the popular fast-food chain, on Monday declared “there is no boycott,” according to the Sacramento Bee.

Bauman attracted nationwide attention when he tweeted Aug. 29 that it was time to #BoycottInNOut because the chain had donated tens of thousands of dollars to the California Republican Party.

But even in deep-blue California, the call was greeted by a collective shrug by In-N-Out’s many devotees.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-boycott-in-n-out-20180903-story.html


Nike:
(Reuters) - Protesters on social media called for people to burn their Nike sneakers and boycott the sporting goods maker after it chose former San Francisco quarterback Colin Kaepernick, the first NFL player to kneel during the national anthem as a protest against racism, to participate in a new ad campaign.

Shares in the Beaverton, Oregon-based Nike Inc fell more than 2 percent after Kaepernick posted a black-and-white close-up of himself on Instagram on Monday featuring the Nike logo and “Just do it” slogan, along with the quote: “Believe in something. Even if it means sacrificing everything.”

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-nike-kaepernick/nike-shares-dip-as-kaepernick-ad-spurs-boycott-idUSKCN1LK1DK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

*SACRIFICE: Kaepernick Signed A 'Star Contract,' But Nike Has Been Paying Him All Along*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

*Piers Morgan Rips Kaepernick's Claim He 'Sacrificed' *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Leftists Accuse The Woman Sitting Behind Brett Kavanaugh Of Giving A White Power Symbol. Just One Problem.
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35427/woman-sitting-behind-brett-kavanaugh-steals-show-paul-bois?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi_gMnv56LdAhVQAqwKHaXtCfIQqUMwCXoECAcQKQ&usg=AOvVaw1ebezf-gPFZGCd9nB_I9Mw


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Dianne Feinstein: More People Will Die in Mass Shootings if Brett Kavanaugh Gets Confirmed
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/04/sen-dianne-feinstein-kavanaugh-second-a/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiB6aaO7KLdAhWF2lMKHdbFAxEQqUMwB3oECAkQIQ&usg=AOvVaw2IzPl4oktXAVDEztB8Ew_j


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Dick Durbin Admits: Democrats Plotted to Disrupt Brett Kavanaugh Supreme Court Hearing
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/04/dick-durbin-admits-democrats-plotted-to-disrupt-brett-kavanaugh-supreme-court-hearing/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiB6aaO7KLdAhWF2lMKHdbFAxEQqUMwCXoECAkQKQ&usg=AOvVaw3fnl_zDbKYAfGpeeTNJeUk


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They do, but if your daughter has narrow feet, as my delicate daughters do, the Nikes just fit better.
> We will see where this goes, but my prediction as of today, in front of everyone, is that it will hurt Nike.



*I predict lower " Colon " is flushed sooner than later.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They do, but if your daughter has narrow feet, as my delicate daughters do, the Nikes just fit better.
> We will see where this goes, but my prediction as of today, in front of everyone, is that it will hurt Nike.


Same with my DD . . . but mine ain't so delicate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I predict lower " Colon " is flushed sooner than later.....*


What is it he did that was so bad? Actual did not the made up narrative the POTUS sold and got circulated amongst the right as that was an easier way to promote prejudice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

September 5, 2018 / 4:45 AM / Updated an hour ago
*In Cuba, condom use stretches far beyond sex*

3 Min Read


HAVANA (Reuters) - Cubans use them to fish, ferment wine, fix punctures or tie up hair; latex condoms have become the ultimate multipurpose tool on the Communist-run island where shortages of basic goods have forced locals to become masters of invention.







Decades of U.S. trade sanctions and a dysfunctional Soviet-style, centralized economy mean the aisles of Cuba’s shops are often glaringly bare. And when available, imports that are sold at a steep markup by the state or on the black market may be too expensive for those on an average state wage of $30 per month


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> September 5, 2018 / 4:45 AM / Updated an hour ago
> *In Cuba, condom use stretches far beyond sex*
> 
> 3 Min Read
> ...


President Trump cracked down Wednesday on U.S. travel and business with Cuba, a major step toward rolling back another Obama-era policy.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is it he did that was so bad? Actual did not the made up narrative the POTUS sold and got circulated amongst the right as that was an easier way to promote prejudice.


*Do you have " Selective " intelligence.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dick Durbin Admits: Democrats Plotted to Disrupt Brett Kavanaugh Supreme Court Hearing
> 11 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/04/dick-durbin-admits-democrats-plotted-to-disrupt-brett-kavanaugh-supreme-court-hearing/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiB6aaO7KLdAhWF2lMKHdbFAxEQqUMwCXoECAkQKQ&usg=AOvVaw3fnl_zDbKYAfGpeeTNJeUk


Sounds as if they colluded.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Do you have " Selective " intelligence.....*


So nothing eh? Just more "Cuz they told me so!" and you lap it up believing everything they tell you. Have you ever thought for yourself? Do you wish to deny the right to protest or is it you want to dictate when and how?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds as if they colluded.....


Just not with Russian agents, that's a Trump party tactic . . . of course when you owe them your life and they have your family in their sights . . .


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just not with Russian agents, that's a Trump party tactic . . . of course when you owe them your life and they have your family in their sights . . .


Source it you drunken Rat...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

"Are we gonna be alright?" 

Durbin must represent  a bunch of Snowflake, Drama Queens if he's getting this question asked of him. Where have his constituents been living, under a rock? Are we gonna be OK they ask... unemployment down, market up, economy booming... yea they've been living in their "safe space" all right. 

TD, you good with that? Is that better?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=271108906843095


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing eh? Just more "Cuz they told me so!" and you lap it up believing everything they tell you. Have you ever thought for yourself? Do you wish to deny the right to protest or is it you want to dictate when and how?



*You refuse to see the TRUTH....*

*Just as you probably reveled in the fact that*
*Judge Kavanaugh had to remove his daughters*
*from the proceedings yesterday due to the*
*disgusting nature of the Democrats displayed...*
*Chuck Schumer needs the shit kicked out of*
*him just like Harry Reed enjoyed...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

The press is obsessed with 'people of color'
SEPTEMBER 6, 2018
And it's not exactly an 'inclusive' term...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/the_press_is_obsessed_with_people_of_color.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Time to overturn Roe v. Wade with Brett Kavanaugh
SEPTEMBER 6, 2018
It's also time for liberal Democrat senators to stop throwing hissy fits.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/time_to_overturn_emroe_v_wadeem_with_brett_kavanaugh.html


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

*Kamala Harris is lucky Brett Kavanaugh isn't a wise ass, because he *
*easily could have countered with " questioning " remarks about her*
*assent to power THRU Willie Brown and the ramifications of such*
*decisions....Pressing her to respond with simple Yes or No answers.*

*That woman is a grifter thru her " Good " looks.....*

*Watch when she interviews Brett Kavanaugh and he throws the *
*question back at her, her voice cracks and trembles......she's so*
*far out of her league it's not even funny.*

*The same thing happened to her when she interviewed Sessions..*
*She lost her composure rather quickly.....that woman would *
*literally destroy the Country within weeks of taking office as*
*President....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Kamala Harris is lucky Brett Kavanaugh isn't a wise ass, because he *
> *easily could have countered with " questioning " remarks about her*
> *assent to power THRU Willie Brown and the ramifications of such*
> *decisions....Pressing her to respond with simple Yes or No answers.*
> ...


Get a life loser.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get a life loser.


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get a life loser.


*Float like a Butterfly.....*

*Sting like a Bee.....*

*Oh the TRUTH hurts that Rodent I see....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get a life loser.


That's exactly what Trump will say to her in the debate.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's exactly what Trump will say to her in the debate.


I like it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

-8%


*Eagles Bring Out “Philly Special” To Win But NFL Kickoff Ratings Down From 2017*





by Dominic Patten

September 7, 2018 6:47








AP

The Heavens did not seem well disposed to the official beginning of the NFL season last night as rain and possible lightening in the City of Brotherly Love pushed back the start of the Philadelphia Eagles gridiron battle against the Atlanta Falcons.

Related
Donald Trump Rally Doubles As Rage Therapy - But Not At The NFL, Nike Or Kaepernick



With only Eagles defensive end Michael Bennett taking to the bench in protest during the national anthem, when thing finally did kick-off on NBC around 9 P ET, it certainly didn’t seem to be the most inspiring game. At one point with tell-it-like-it-is Philly fans were booing the current Super Bowl champs on live TV for their lame efforts on the field.

Then, as it looked like Atlanta would be grinding out a win, the action really started right near the end as the Eagles dusted off a variation of their Super Bowl move the Philly Special. With some quick moves, QB Nick Foles snagged a 15-yard pass from teammate Nelson Agholor on a reverse to seal a 18-12 victory for the Eagles and some respect from the more than just the fans at Lincoln Financial Field.




Sadly, that glory did not translate into the ratings

With a 13.4/5 in the metered markets, the post-midnight ending game is down 8% from last year’s kickoff of September 7, 2017. In one of the lowest season openers ratingswise and facing portions of a cable news covered rally by a very NFL critical President Donald Trump, last night’s game is not only down from last year, but 2016, 2015 and 2014 – all of which saw successive declines.

Even in a TV landscape where ratings and viewership are dipping, unless you are _This Is Us_ or _Game Of Thrones_, those results have to worry the NFL and the broadcasters, especially the still Rupert Murdoch-owned Fox with its pricey_ Thursday Night Football_ debuting this year

We’ll update with more NFL kickoff numbers and other ratings, yes _Big Brother_ was on too last night, as we get them later today


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

University hosts separate orientation for black freshmen
Drew Van Voorhis - San Diego State University •September 7, 2018
Share this article: The College Fix on Facebook  The College Fix on Twitter  The College Fix on Youtube  Share on Email 






Incoming freshmen at George Mason University recently had the opportunity to attend another orientation created specifically for black students.

The event was called the “Black Freshman Orientation.” Hosted by the Black Student Alliance, the additional orientation occurred on August 25 at the university. It has become an annual event there.

Incoming black freshmen at GMU did not have to attend the Black Freshman Orientation, and if they decided to attend, they still were required to go to the university’s regular orientation as well, according to the university.

As for the Black Freshman Orientation, it aimed to help new students feel welcome at the public, Virginia-based university.

“This event is dedicated for the incoming freshman who identify as black or are supporters of black people. The Black Freshman Orientation will offer ways to be involved at Mason not only with the black organizations but also mason as a whole. This event allows incoming students for an outlook on how the Black Community at Mason is like,” a Welcome 2 Mason website about the event states.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get a life loser.


Feeling a bit lost? On the Wagon are we? 

Proud of you...


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> -8%
> 
> 
> *Eagles Bring Out “Philly Special” To Win But NFL Kickoff Ratings Down From 2017*
> ...


I dare you not to watch.  Protesters have the balls to risk their livelihood, I dare you to have the balls not to watch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I dare you not to watch.  Protesters have the balls to risk their livelihood, I dare you to have the balls not to watch.


8% drop this year, with similar drops the three prior years.
Thats around 30% in four years.
Ouch.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 8% drop this year, with similar drops the three prior years.
> Thats around 30% in four years.
> Ouch.


So ratings started dipping before CK and DT, exactly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> So ratings started dipping before CK and DT, exactly.


CK has been on his little crusade since 2016.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> CK has been on his little crusade since 2014.


Not the kneeling part.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I dare you not to watch.  Protesters have the balls to risk their livelihood, I dare you to have the balls not to watch.


I haven't watched for years, the league has been going downhill since the QB class of 1983 retired. No loyalty, no class and no respect by many players and the NFL will not do anything about it.
Easy call.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> So ratings started dipping before CK and DT, exactly.


So you don't think this protest stuff is hurting the NFL and their ratings?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Not the kneeling part.


I changed it, my mistake.
The sitting started first, when he was benched, then the kneeling came about at the beginning of the 2016 season after someone explained to him what a tool he was.
The NFLs problems are deep and getting deeper.
Too political, and too soft now.

I stopped watching midway through the 2015 season.
I play pool on thursday nights, and the game was on, but I couldnt tell you what happened.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven't watched for years, the league has been going downhill since the QB class of 1983 retired. No loyalty, no class and no respect by many players and the NFL will not do anything about it.
> Easy call.


I call bullshit, then why do you even give a crap?  “No loyalty” by players, so we’re you protesting to the same extent when the Patriots cut players who just helped them win a Super Bowl?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I call bullshit, then why do you even give a crap?  “No loyalty” by players, so we’re you protesting to the same extent when the Patriots cut players who just helped them win a Super Bowl?


The numbers dont lie.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you don't think this protest stuff is hurting the NFL and their ratings?


Of course it is.  How much, exactly, I don’t know, but of course.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The numbers dont lie.


Pointing out the hypocrisy.  If you’re going to call out no loyalty on the part of the players, call it out on the part of the teams.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The numbers dont lie.


It’s a business right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Of course it is.  How much, exactly, I don’t know, but of course.





Justafan said:


> It’s a business right?


https://media1.tenor.com/images/6fc9d71ad8d55b3abb14193f8ac73c86/tenor.gif?itemid=8044189


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I call bullshit, then why do you even give a crap?  “No loyalty” by players, so we’re you protesting to the same extent when the Patriots cut players who just helped them win a Super Bowl?


I give a crap because the 3rd rate QB is disrespecting the PoPo and my country, you wouldn't understand.
Why were the players cut? Beating up women? Failed drug test? Embarrassing their team, coach and country? Business decision?
I would know because I don't watch.
BTW, the eagles won the superbowl.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I give a crap because the 3rd rate QB is disrespecting the PoPo and my country, you wouldn't understand.
> Why were the players cut? Beating up women? Failed drug test? Embarrassing their team, coach and country? Business decision?
> I would know because I don't watch.
> BTW, the eagles won the superbowl.


Too funny


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 8% drop this year, with similar drops the three prior years.
> Thats around 30% in four years.
> Ouch.


 . . . and they still are the highest rated shows on TV.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I give a crap because the 3rd rate QB is disrespecting the PoPo and my country, you wouldn't understand.
> Why were the players cut? Beating up women? Failed drug test? Embarrassing their team, coach and country? Business decision?
> I would know because I don't watch.
> BTW, the eagles won the superbowl.


You continue to choose a false narrative to base your opinion from. Is it that you know the real reason for the original intent of the protest is based in facts? You follow one man, a shuckster, a conman, a carpet bagger.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Of course it is.  How much, exactly, I don’t know, but of course.


They are losing nutters, and by the looks of the advertising the last 40 years on NFL programming, nutters, aren't the targeted audience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You continue to choose a false narrative to base your opinion from. Is it that you know the real reason for the original intent of the protest is based in facts? You follow one man, a shuckster, a conman, a carpet bagger.


You are right, it must have been the pig socks that threw me off.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I give a crap because the 3rd rate QB is disrespecting the PoPo and my country, you wouldn't understand.
> Why were the players cut? Beating up women? Failed drug test? Embarrassing their team, coach and country? Business decision?
> I would know because I don't watch.
> BTW, the eagles won the superbowl.


Sounds like all the reasons Woodward and The NYT's oped talked about concerning your rainmaker icon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are right, it must have been the pig socks that threw me off.


 . . . funny how you prove my point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Too funny


Whatever turns you on,


Ex-Dallas Cowboys player Joseph Randle arrested on suspicion of rape, records show
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2018/09/07/ex-dallas-cowboys-player-joseph-randle-arrested-on-suspicion-rape-records-show.amp.html&ved=2ahUKEwjV_NWGtKndAhUHi1QKHcJOC-sQqUMwBHoECAUQFg&usg=AOvVaw0c93FlRLKUeBsEhDi1SLpo


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever turns you on,
> 
> 
> Ex-Dallas Cowboys player Joseph Randle arrested on suspicion of rape, records show
> ...


How about them Collins and Duncan arrests?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> How about them Collins and Duncan arrests?


These turn me on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> How about them Collins and Duncan arrests?


When did they get arrested?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When did they get arrested?


https://www.wivb.com/news/local-news/trump-scolds-sessions-on-twitter-over-collins-arrest/1415400275


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I dare you not to watch.  Protesters have the balls to risk their livelihood, I dare you to have the balls not to watch.


Why would you dare SJ not to watch?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> https://www.wivb.com/news/local-news/trump-scolds-sessions-on-twitter-over-collins-arrest/1415400275


Isn't it amazing these 2 get arrested and HRC is still running around?
I guess I better stop watching the NFL and start paying attention to the political world.


----------



## nononono (Sep 7, 2018)

*BOYCOTT THE NFL......MAKE THEM FEEL THE PAIN !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I call bullshit, then why do you even give a crap?  “No loyalty” by players, so we’re you protesting to the same extent when the Patriots cut players who just helped them win a Super Bowl?



*BOYCOTT THE NFL.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *BOYCOTT THE NFL......MAKE THEM FEEL THE PAIN !!!!!*


Good luck with that . . . your fellow nutters are already on board with you, the rest of us know you, and them, are bunch of fucking lunatic fringe Trump suckers . . . good luck with that in the future as well! LOL!


----------



## Booter (Sep 7, 2018)

Nutters don't matter.  Keep barking at the moon nutters.  Your outrage is derived from a combination of Trump's racism and his petulant grudge against the NFL for never allowing him into their club.  Trump tells Fox News to tell you what to think and feel which works well for your fragile eggshell minds.  Nutters are TOOLS.

*NFL revenue up in 2017 despite lower TV ratings*
Even though television ratings for NFL games were down last year, the league's revenue was up.

Each of the league's 32 teams took in $255 million in national revenues in 2017, according to a report by ESPN's Darren Rovell. That adds up to $8.16 billion for the entire league, and is a 4.9 percent increase over 2016.

The increase is attributed to an escalator in the league's TV contracts as well as the Thursday Night Football package becoming more valuable.

National revenue is expected to increase again in 2018, because FOX is paying more for Thursday night games this year than NBC and CBS paid to share the package in 2017.

The declining TV ratings could have an effect on revenue at some point, because networks would no longer be willing to pay as much for the broadcast rights.

However, that is unlikely to happen before the current television deals expire in 2022.

https://www.upi.com/NFL-revenue-up-in-2017-despite-lower-TV-ratings/6431531859925/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good luck with that . . . your fellow nutters are already on board with you, the rest of us know you, and them, are bunch of fucking lunatic fringe Trump suckers . . . good luck with that in the future as well! LOL!


Language.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> Nutters don't matter.  Keep barking at the moon nutters.  Your outrage is derived from a combination of Trump's racism and his petulant grudge against the NFL for never allowing him into their club.  Trump tells Fox News to tell you what to think and feel which works well for your fragile eggshell minds.  Nutters are TOOLS.
> 
> *NFL revenue up in 2017 despite lower TV ratings*
> Even though television ratings for NFL games were down last year, the league's revenue was up.
> ...


Your prologue is spot on! Not only did the NFL snuff out the USFL of which Trump was minor player, but his attempts at becoming a co-owner in the NFL has been voted down multiple times. Trump is a vengeful, butt-hurt, petty little man, and many of his most desperately moon-struck supporters mirror that image.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> Nutters don't matter.  Keep barking at the moon nutters.  Your outrage is derived from a combination of Trump's racism and his petulant grudge against the NFL for never allowing him into their club.  Trump tells Fox News to tell you what to think and feel which works well for your fragile eggshell minds.  Nutters are TOOLS.
> 
> *NFL revenue up in 2017 despite lower TV ratings*
> Even though television ratings for NFL games were down last year, the league's revenue was up.
> ...


Twisting like a pretzel, say what you want, the NFL audience is down, money from fans is down.
Your post is just as fake as the racism you claim.
Get a grip Booty.

How do you like this Kavanaugh dude?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Language.


Yeah, right, pussy willow nutcase.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Twisting like a pretzel, say what you want, the NFL audience is down, money from fans is down.
> Your post is just as fake as the racism you claim.
> Get a grip Booty.
> 
> How do you like this Kavanaugh dude?


"YEAH TRUMP SAYS!!! TRUMP SAYS MARCH AND WE MARCH!!!!"


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Why would you dare SJ not to watch?


Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "YEAH TRUMP SAYS!!! TRUMP SAYS MARCH AND WE MARCH!!!!"


Who are you quoting?
Those demons that haunt you?
What a mess.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good luck with that . . . your fellow nutters are already on board with you, the rest of us know you, and them, are bunch of fucking lunatic fringe Trump suckers . . . good luck with that in the future as well! LOL!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, right, pussy willow nutcase.







Neener neener........


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Put your money where your mouth is.


You are starting to babble, just like husker.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *BOYCOTT THE NFL.....*


You don’t have the balls or else you would have done it already.  What you really want is to watch the NFL without the protests.  You want to have your cake and eat it too.  

Typical bitchy and whiny conservative demanding 5 star service at a 3 star price.  You don’t want to pay taxes, but you demand the pothole on your street get covered up ASAP. You don’t want bank regulations but you complained about your 401k during the recession. You demand our airlines are safe but you bitch about the pat downs.  You’re for free speech unless you disagree with the message. You’re tough on crime unless it’s somebody you like (with Sheriff Joe being the biggest pussy of all time).  Your tough on all drug related crime unless it’s opioid users (where were you during the crack epidemic?).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You don’t have the balls or else you would have done it already.  What you really want is to watch the NFL without the protests.  You want to have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> Typical bitchy and whiny conservative demanding 5 star service at a 3 star price.  You don’t want to pay taxes, but you demand the pothole on your street get covered up ASAP. You don’t want bank regulations but you complained about your 401k during the recession. You demand our airlines are safe but you bitch about the pat downs.  You’re for free speech unless you disagree with the message. You’re tough on crime unless it’s somebody you like (with Sheriff Joe being the biggest pussy of all time).  Your tough on all drug related crime unless it’s opioid users (where were you during the crack epidemic?).


Sheriff Joe, American Hero, doing the job the most corrupt white house/DOJ/FBI/IRS in history wouldn't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

*'Reestablish the rule of law': Sheriffs honor Trump for fighting illegal immigration*






Sheriffs listens as President Donald Trump responds to a reporters question during an event in the East Room of the White House in Washington, Wednesday, Sept. 5, 2018. (AP Photo/Susan Walsh) more >

By S.A. Miller - The Washington Times - Wednesday, September 5, 2018
Dozens of sheriffs from across the country came to the White House on Wednesday to thank Present Trump for supporting law enforcement and fighting illegal immigration.

Sheriff Thomas Hodgson of Bristol County, Massachusetts said Mr. Trump had “reestablish the rule of law.”

“We have been for 20 years asking Congress to move on the security aspects of immigration reform and nothing has happened,” he said. “And what’s really amazing, Mr. President, is with your strength of purpose [and] the commitment to your convictions, you’ve done more in less than two years in support of law enforcement and dealing with this illegal immigration” than Congress did in two decades.


Earlier, the 45 sheriffs held a press conference at the Capitol to call on lawmakers to take action on border security and illegal immigrant crime.

At the White House, they presented Mr. Trump with a plaque commemorating their esteem.

Mr. Trump said the award was “something very meaningful.”


“I will put that in a place of great honor in the Oval Office,” he said.

The president praised the sheriffs for the work they’ve done keeping American safe. He said that he and the sheriffs had something in common in that they both persevered against a hostile news media.

Mr. Trump. “And the job you’ve done in light of all the things you have to go through — I guess a little bit like me also — but I will say that you have been really outstanding, incredible people. Crime statistics are down. We are really doing well.”


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff Joe, American Hero, doing the job the most corrupt white house/DOJ/FBI/IRS in history wouldn't.


Oh, I’m glad you bit.  Here is America’s toughest sheriff, not one of the toughest, THE TOUGHEST.  Preaching toughness for over 30 years.  Putting inmates in pink underwear and jumpsuits, housing them outdoors in 110 degree heat, and constantly telling inmates “don’t do the crime if can’t do the time.”

Then the PUSSY accepts a pardon!  And he wasn’t even going to do any jail time!  True colors revealed, hypocrite of the highest order.  Everything he spen a lifetime building colapses in an instant.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Put your money where your mouth is.


Money? Last time I checked none of got paid to watch Football. Unless you know something I don't. 

I follow Football but don't watch Football the wsy I used to.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *'Reestablish the rule of law': Sheriffs honor Trump for fighting illegal immigration*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are they going soft on the opioid epidemic?  Aren’t they criminals who should be locked up to the full extent of the law?  We are a nation of laws after all, aren’t we?  Or does that only apply to people and groups you no empathy for?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Money? Last time I checked none of got paid to watch Football. Unless you know something I don't.
> 
> I follow Football but don't watch Football the wsy I used to.


Are you serious?  Let me put it another way, if you don’t like what the players are doing, then simply don’t watch.  SJ doesn’t agree with the protests so I’m sinply telling him to protest the protest by not watching.


----------



## Booter (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey Nutter's here's another former serviceman you'll need to add to your hate list.

*Former Green Beret Nate Boyer on Colin Kaepernick: ‘It’s OK to be different’
*
Before former Seahawks and University of Texas long snapper Nate Boyer began playing football, he served six years in the United States Army. A former Green Beret, Boyer made the Longhorns' roster as a walk-on in 2010, and eventually signed with Seattle and had a short preseason stint in 2015 after going undrafted.

In a thoughtful op-ed published by NBC News, Boyer urged people "on both ends of the political spectrum" to embrace and respect conflicting viewpoints. Boyer writes that "nobody is a perfect patriot."

*"Two years ago, Colin Kaepernick sat on the bench during the national anthem for the first time before the San Francisco 49ers played the Green Bay Packers in a preseason game. This was the statement he gave after the game explaining why he was protesting: "I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses black people and people of color. To me, this is bigger than football and it would be selfish on my part to look the other way. There are bodies in the street and people getting paid leave and getting away with murder."*

*When Kaepernick and I met and talked just six days later, a few hours before the 49ers were set to play the San Diego Chargers, we discussed a lot, but more importantly we listened to each other. I wanted him to stand and he had pledged to sit during the anthem, but we found middle ground: Colin would take a knee, making his statement about police brutality while also respecting the men and women who fought and died for what our flag is supposed to represent.*

*The men who have followed in Kaepernick's footsteps say they are not protesting the anthem itself, they are demonstrating during the anthem. It's an important distinction to understand. Personally, I do not endorse Kaepernick's method of protest but I absolutely support his right to do so. That is an unpopular place to stand these days, in the radical middle, defending someone you somewhat disagree with…. It's hard for me to grasp why this is so difficult for people (from both ends of the political spectrum) to understand. It's OK to be different, it's what makes us the same - embrace it and remember that nobody's a perfect patriot, especially not me."

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/former-green-beret-nate-boyer-on-colin-kaepernick-‘it’s-ok-to-be-different’/ar-BBMYwQY?ocid=ientp*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You don’t have the balls or else you would have done it already.  What you really want is to watch the NFL without the protests.  You want to have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> Typical bitchy and whiny conservative demanding 5 star service at a 3 star price.


Let's take these bitchy and whiny complaints one by one:

You don’t want to pay taxes
*You do?*
You demand the pothole on your street get covered up ASAP.
*You don't?*
You don’t want bank regulations but you complained about your 401k during the recession.
*Looks like someone is trying to re-write history...good read below. Enlighten yourself.
https://www.factcheck.org/2008/10/who-caused-the-economic-crisis/*
You demand our airlines are safe but you bitch about the pat downs.
*I like the pat downs but seriously this is a conservative issue...huh?*
You’re for free speech unless you disagree with the message.
*You mean like Facebook & Twitter?*
You’re tough on crime unless it’s somebody you like (with Sheriff Joe being the biggest pussy of all time).
*What crime...like illegal aliens?*
Your tough on all drug related crime unless it’s opioid users (where were you during the crack epidemic?).
*I was smoking it.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Are you serious?  Let me put it another way, if you don’t like what the players are doing, then simply don’t watch.  SJ doesn’t agree with the protests so I’m sinply telling him to protest the protest by not watching.


Serious? Sure I am. Just like you are...


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Serious? Sure I am. Just like you are...


Do you now understand what I was trying to convey?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Oh, I’m glad you bit.  Here is America’s toughest sheriff, not one of the toughest, THE TOUGHEST.  Preaching toughness for over 30 years.  Putting inmates in pink underwear and jumpsuits, housing them outdoors in 110 degree heat, and constantly telling inmates “don’t do the crime if can’t do the time.”
> 
> Then the PUSSY accepts a pardon!  And he wasn’t even going to do any jail time!  True colors revealed, hypocrite of the highest order.  Everything he spen a lifetime building colapses in an instant.


Anyone put in jail by Obama or holder should have their case reviewed.
Just a couple of confused douchebags with a political axe to grind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Why are they going soft on the opioid epidemic?  Aren’t they criminals who should be locked up to the full extent of the law?  We are a nation of laws after all, aren’t we?  Or does that only apply to people and groups you no empathy for?


What do you think a big beautiful wall would do for the heroin problem?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Do you now understand what I was trying to convey?


Of course. Just don't understand why you posted it that way. I can almost guarantee you the SJ is not watching Football. Joe, like many others including myself, disagree with the way the players protest is being done.

Let me give an example. Do you believe that Rosa Parks message would have been received better had she brought an American Flag on the bus and sat on it in protest? To me you can protest, on your own time, in a peaceful manner all you want. But when you bring in the Flag or National Anthem, well that's when things start to get upset people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> Hey Nutter's here's another former serviceman you'll need to add to your hate list.
> 
> *Former Green Beret Nate Boyer on Colin Kaepernick: ‘It’s OK to be different’
> *
> ...


He does not have the right to do it, he is at work. Excuse me, he was as work.
Actions have consequences.
He was a 3rd rate QB anyhow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think a big beautiful wall would do for the heroin problem?


Really? Maybe you need to realize this isn't 1962 anymore . . . you guys keep teeing 'em up and I will just keep smacking them out of the park. It's like playing chess with 10 year olds!

But more importantly, the wall will be a gift to the drug cartels. In interviews with a New York Times contributing writer, drug dealers and human traffickers have preemptively thanked Trump for his border wall. Smugglers see the wall as a quaint distraction, because it has little practical application in a world where they harness the latest technology to move drugs and people into the US. If anything, they believe the wall will increase their profits, strengthening criminal networks.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/08/opinions/border-wall-cartels-trump-opinion-driver/index.html

Separately, Stephen D. Morris, a Middle Tennessee State University political science professor whose research has largely focused on Mexico, gave us the same two reasons for why he believes “the wall will not do very much to stop drugs.”

“First, as you say, most drug shipments come disguised as commerce and are crossing the border by truck or in cargo containers. Human mules, to my knowledge, bring in a small fraction,” he said. “Second, smugglers adapt. Whether it is tunnels, submarines, mules, drones, etc., they are good at figuring out new ways to get drugs to those in the US who will buy them.”

will-trumps-wall-stop-drug-smuggling


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Really? Maybe you need to realize this isn't 1962 anymore . . . you guys keep teeing 'em up and I will just keep smacking them out of the park. It's like playing chess with 10 year olds!
> 
> But more importantly, the wall will be a gift to the drug cartels. In interviews with a New York Times contributing writer, drug dealers and human traffickers have preemptively thanked Trump for his border wall. Smugglers see the wall as a quaint distraction, because it has little practical application in a world where they harness the latest technology to move drugs and people into the US. If anything, they believe the wall will increase their profits, strengthening criminal networks.
> 
> ...


Fake News from the left wing kooks, professors and the media, what a stooge you are justahuskerdu.
Have you heard of fentanyl?
You big dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

This might just leave a mark,
*Public sector workers sue union for refund on past dues after Janus ruling*
1 min





Activists rally in front of the U.S. Supreme Court on Feb. 26 in Washington, D.C. The court ruled in Janus v. AFSCME in June that unions could not require dues from nonunion members as a prerequisite for employment. Now, nonunion workers in Connecticut are suing for the refund of union dues, which they argue were improperly taken. (Alex Wong/Getty Images)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News from the left wing kooks, professors and the media, what a stooge you are justahuskerdu.
> Have you heard of fentanyl?
> You big dummy.


Turn a blind eye to reality if wish . . . and good luck with that.


And based on reports from the US Drug Enforcement Administration and other government officials, more troops along the border may miss the mark when it comes to staunching the flow of illicit narcotics into the US. 

The US Drug Enforcement Administration said in its 2017 National Drug Threat Assessment, however, that Mexican transnational criminal organizations transported illicit drugs into the US across its southwest border using varied methods. 

"The most common method employed by these TCOs," it said, "involves transporting illicit drugs through US ports of entry in passenger vehicles with concealed compartments or commingled with legitimate goods on tractor trailers." 

The 48 official land crossings that see the passage of millions of people, vehicles, and cargo every day — and are already staffed by law-enforcement and customs officials — also see the vast majority of illegal drug shipments.

Among the techniques smugglers use to conceal cargoes of meth are "human couriers commercial flights, parcel services, and commercial buses," according to the report. "Traffickers most commonly transport small, multi kilogram shipments of methamphetamine in privately-owned vehicles."

trump-increasing-border-security-overlooks-smuggling-2018-4


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Really? Maybe you need to realize this isn't 1962 anymore . . . you guys keep teeing 'em up and I will just keep smacking them out of the park. It's like playing chess with 10 year olds!
> 
> But more importantly, the wall will be a gift to the drug cartels. In interviews with a New York Times contributing writer, drug dealers and human traffickers have preemptively thanked Trump for his border wall. Smugglers see the wall as a quaint distraction, because it has little practical application in a world where they harness the latest technology to move drugs and people into the US. If anything, they believe the wall will increase their profits, strengthening criminal networks.
> 
> ...


Is that why the Clintons and Obama wanted to build a barrier?

Rat you're out of your league. Just go back to drinking.  At least you're good at that...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Turn a blind eye to reality if wish . . . and good luck with that.
> 
> 
> And based on reports from the US Drug Enforcement Administration and other government officials, more troops along the border may miss the mark when it comes to staunching the flow of illicit narcotics into the US.
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Oh, I’m glad you bit.  Here is America’s toughest sheriff, not one of the toughest, THE TOUGHEST.  Preaching toughness for over 30 years.  Putting inmates in pink underwear and jumpsuits, housing them outdoors in 110 degree heat, and constantly telling inmates “don’t do the crime if can’t do the time.”
> 
> Then the PUSSY accepts a pardon!  And he wasn’t even going to do any jail time!  True colors revealed, hypocrite of the highest order.  Everything he spen a lifetime building colapses in an instant.


So based on that Willie McCovey is a puss because he accepted a Presidential Pardon? Same with 4 Star General James Cartwright? How about John Forte? Henry Flipper is a puss? 

Interesting logic...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Shoot on sight.

A pair of U.S. Customs and Border Patrol agents look at tracks in the sand along the floating fence that makes up the international border with Mexico, Wednesday, July 18, 2018 in Imperial County, Calif. 126-miles of border cuts through ... more >
By Stephen Dinan - The Washington Times - Friday, September 7, 2018
Assaults on ICE agents reached a decade high in 2017, and assaults on Border Patrol agents have also surged in recent years, according to new government numbers that seem to back up agents’ claims that illegal immigrants are increasingly looking to fight rather than flee.

The new numbers, reported by Homeland Security’s inspector general, could even be underselling the problem, investigators said, because the government doesn’t do a good job of tracking incidents, and agents and officers don’t always report them properly.

But the report does signal renewed danger particularly on the southwest border, where agents say a surge in illegal immigration in recent years generally correlates with growing violence.


Prosecutors, meanwhile, often refuse to bring charges or win cases against the perpetrators, the audit found.

At the border, the most frequent method of attack was projectiles — usually large rocks — which accounted for half of assaults. But bombs, clubs, knives, guns and even laser pointers to blind agents have all been used.

Most of the injuries were minor and didn’t require treatment, the audit found.


Customs and Border Protection recorded 1,089 assaults in 2010, which steadily dropped through 2014, when there were just 381 assaults. But things turned violent once again, steadily rising to 856 assaults in 2017.

Last year was the most violent this decade at the border, with 28 assaults per every 10,000 apprehensions.

In the interior, meanwhile, Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents and officers saw 48 assaults in 2017, tying 2010 as the highest in records going back to the beginning of the decade.

those assaults recorded in 2017 came when ICE officers tried to apprehend Lester Sadict Cruz-Garcia, an illegal immigrant from Honduras who was arrested by police in New York on a domestic assault charge. Police released him into the community, ignoring a request by ICE that he be held.

Deportation officers then had to go out into the community to track him down at his home. When they approached him he struggled and kicked, attempting the get away, the officers said.

They eventually got him in handcuffs and tried to get him into the back of an ICE vehicle when he bit one of the officers on the arm. The officer was taken to the hospital where he was prescribed antibiotics.

Cruz-Garcia was sentenced in June to 364 days in jail.

In another incident last year ICE officers in Massachusetts were trying to deport Mohammed Kenneh to Liberia. They drove him to Logan International Airport in Boston, but he threw a fit, knocked one officer to the ground and then used the handcuffs around his wrists to ensnare the officer’s hand, refusing to let go.

The officer had to be taken to the emergency room.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So based on that Willie McCovey is a puss because he accepted a Presidential Pardon? Same with 4 Star General James Cartwright? How about John Forte? Henry Flipper is a puss?
> 
> Interesting logic...


They never preached over and over “don’t do the crime if you can’t do the time.”  If they ever did, then yes, they are pussies.  You know who else is a pussy, Rudy Giuliani.  He made his bones as a hard charging prosecutor with no mercy for ‘la cosa nostra’.  No mercy for anybody, Mr. tough on crime, then he agrees that Scooter Libby get a presidential pardon/commutation.  Pussy hypocrite.  Don’t preach one thing and do another.  You know he was a Democrat at one time don’t you?

You have too many phony tough on crime preachers, then when a loved one gets popped (usually their kids) with a crime, they pull all their strings, call all their contacts in high places to try and get out of the jam.  This also happens a lot when they get in a jam at school.  I’m sure you know of plenty examples.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


I love when post an admission like that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> They never preached over and over “don’t do the crime if you can’t do the time.”  If they ever did, then yes, they are pussies.  You know who else is a pussy, Rudy Giuliani.  He made his bones as a hard charging prosecutor with no mercy for ‘la cosa nostra’.  No mercy for anybody, Mr. tough on crime, then he agrees that Scooter Libby get a presidential pardon/commutation.  Pussy hypocrite.  Don’t preach one thing and do another.  You know he was a Democrat at one time don’t you?
> 
> You have too many phony tough on crime preachers, then when a loved one gets popped (usually their kids) with a crime, they pull all their strings, call all their contacts in high places to try and get out of the jam.  This also happens a lot when they get in a jam at school.  I’m sure you know of plenty examples.


So if you could get your kid, who was a tough guy and always talked tough, out of trouble via a pardon you would advise them to refuse it because it would mean they were a puss? Not buying it...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Rudy Giuliani.


Not a big fan of his. He's there with former VP Dick Cheney. OK, maybe not that bad but close.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> They never preached over and over “don’t do the crime if you can’t do the time.”  If they ever did, then yes, they are pussies.


So based on this you would call Forte a puss to his face. I mean the guy does have some serious "Im a tough guy" lyrics.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Of course. Just don't understand why you posted it that way. I can almost guarantee you the SJ is not watching Football. Joe, like many others including myself, disagree with the way the players protest is being done.
> 
> Let me give an example. Do you believe that Rosa Parks message would have been received better had she brought an American Flag on the bus and sat on it in protest? To me you can protest, on your own time, in a peaceful manner all you want. But when you bring in the Flag or National Anthem, well that's when things start to get upset people.


You picked the wrong flag, it would have been a confederate flag.  So what you’re basically saying is go ahead and protest anywhere you want AS long as I don’t see you and you don’t bother me in any way.  Pretty much defeats the purpose of a protest doesn’t it?  People who say they are for the right to protest and give this lame excuse are hypocrites. 

And yes, many of the biggest phonies on this issue are people on the left.  They are bigger phonies because they preach the right to protest and tolerance and yet when they disagree with the message they effectively shut them out.  Best example is at Berkeley when they wouldn’t allow a conservative to speak (forgot who).  Were they afraid to engage in an intellectual discussion?  Pathetically weak in my opinion.

And for the record I will support the KKK’s right to protest whenever and wherever they want, including when Maxine Waters takes the floor in the House.  In fact I started a firestorm in a regular thread here when I defended a conservative’s right to their opinión (I’m having a senior moment so I can’t recall who it was). 

If haven’t figured it out already, I just can’t stand hypocrisy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You picked the wrong flag, it would have been a confederate flag.  So what you’re basically saying is go ahead and protest anywhere you want AS long as I don’t see you and you don’t bother me in any way.  Pretty much defeats the purpose of a protest doesn’t it?  People who say they are for the right to protest and give this lame excuse are hypocrites.
> 
> And yes, many of the biggest phonies on this issue are people on the left.  They are bigger phonies because they preach the right to protest and tolerance and yet when they disagree with the message they effectively shut them out.  Best example is at Berkeley when they wouldn’t allow a conservative to speak (forgot who).  Were they afraid to engage in an intellectual discussion?  Pathetically weak in my opinion.
> 
> ...


So you see no boundary on free speech that edges on yelling fire in a crowded theater? The kind that is designed to create havoc and most likely knows, may in fact intend in some cases, to start a riot amongst rivaling factions?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You picked the wrong flag, it would have been a confederate flag.  So what you’re basically saying is go ahead and protest anywhere you want AS long as I don’t see you and you don’t bother me in any way.  Pretty much defeats the purpose of a protest doesn’t it?  People who say they are for the right to protest and give this lame excuse are hypocrites.
> 
> And yes, many of the biggest phonies on this issue are people on the left.  They are bigger phonies because they preach the right to protest and tolerance and yet when they disagree with the message they effectively shut them out.  Best example is at Berkeley when they wouldn’t allow a conservative to speak (forgot who).  Were they afraid to engage in an intellectual discussion?  Pathetically weak in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Well were on the same page about hypocrisy.  Left, right are both guilty. I don't agree with your assessment about being able to see the protest. Hardly anyone saw Rosa Parks yet look at what happened. 

I'm a business owner and I would not want anyone to be protesting on my dime. In todays day and age you don't have to be on National TV to draw attention you can do it on your own time and dime. And bringing the Flag and Anthem into it just upsets so many people that any message trying to be made will be missed.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So if you could get your kid, who was a tough guy and always talked tough, out of trouble via a pardon you would advise them to refuse it because it would mean they were a puss? Not buying it...


No, in my example, the tough guy is the dad who probably works in law enforcement (i.e. prosecutor, judge, cop) and as part of their job go out of their way to portray themselves as tough on crime guys (very popular these days). Then heir kid gets popped for a crime.  Then they’re turning the work upside down to get their kid off.  They all hate Johnny Cochran until they need Johnny Cochran.  Hypocrites.

I’ve never preached a tough on crime, no mercy attitude.  That’s the difference.  Where were the people during the crack epidemic who now preach we need treatment instead prison for opioid addicts?  If you preached prison for one and treatment for the other you are a hypocrite.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you see no boundary on free speech that edges on yelling fire in a crowded theater? The kind that is designed to create havoc and most likely knows, may in fact intend in some cases, to start a riot amongst rivaling factions?


Of course there are limits, just going for effect.  Having a XX and trying to keep it interesting.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you see no boundary on free speech that edges on yelling fire in a crowded theater? The kind that is designed to create havoc and most likely knows, may in fact intend in some cases, to start a riot amongst rivaling factions?


Essentially, this is my position.

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/8/12/16138326/aclu-charlottesville-protests-racism


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> No, in my example, the tough guy is the dad who probably works in law enforcement (i.e. prosecutor, judge, cop) and as part of their job go out of their way to portray themselves as tough on crime guys (very popular these days). Then heir kid gets popped for a crime.  Then they’re turning the work upside down to get their kid off.  They all hate Johnny Cochran until they need Johnny Cochran.  Hypocrites.
> 
> I’ve never preached a tough on crime, no mercy attitude.  That’s the difference.  Where were the people during the crack epidemic who now preach we need treatment instead prison for opioid addicts?  If you preached prison for one and treatment for the other you are a hypocrite.


So that I'm clear. You would tell your tough kid to accept the pardon?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Essentially, this is my position.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/8/12/16138326/aclu-charlottesville-protests-racism


Ok. But just as long as they're doing it on their own time. If they are working for me while protesting can I fire them?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Ok. But just as long as they're doing it on their own time. If they are working for me while protesting can I fire them?


As long as you’re complying with labor laws, absolutely you can fire them.  These players are risking their jobs, so they know they can be fired.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So that I'm clear. You would tell your tough kid to accept the pardon?


In my example, my kid is not the tough guy, I am as the tough on crime preaching parent.  As the parent, I would never preach nor have I ever preached an uncompromising and inflexible tough guy stance on crime, quite the opposite actually, so even if I accepted the pardon (assuming for arguments sake), I would not be a hypocrite.  All I’m preaching is don’t be a hypocrite.  Accepting the pardon would depend on the circumstances.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2018)

Justafan said:


> In my example, my kid is not the tough guy, I am as the tough on crime preaching parent.  As the parent, I would never preach nor have I ever preached an uncompromising and inflexible tough guy stance on crime, quite the opposite actually, so even if I accepted the pardon (assuming for arguments sake), I would not be a hypocrite.  All I’m preaching is don’t be a hypocrite.  Accepting the pardon would depend on the circumstances.


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that 99.99% of parents would tell their kid to take the pardon, regardless if their kid or themselves are the tough guy. Would it be hypocrisy to do so? Like you said, it depends on the situation. But I would never categorize someone a puss because they took it. Hypocrite, maybe. Puss, no. Self preservation at it's most basic. Nobody, well most, don't want to do time and would do just about anything to avoid it. Of course if the choice is jail vs being killed? Back again to self preservation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you see no boundary on free speech that edges on yelling fire in a crowded theater? The kind that is designed to create havoc and most likely knows, may in fact intend in some cases, to start a riot amongst rivaling factions?


All or nothing.  Atta boy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2018)

Who you gonna believe, an American hero or Obama?


Obama Calls Benghazi A Wild Conspiracy Theory. Benghazi Hero Levels Him.
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35620/obama-calls-benghazi-wild-conspiracy-theory-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwirmJD9wqrdAhUHYK0KHYa2CWcQqUMwAHoECAYQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0yPvwQrOC1UZxL1bO51PvO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I love when post an admission like that.


Fake News


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2018)

Justafan said:


> As long as you’re complying with labor laws, absolutely you can fire them.  These players are risking their jobs, so they know they can be fired.


In the case of the NFL players, beyond the labor laws the employers also have to comply with the collective bargaining agreement, public reaction, and the fact that the largest component of their revenue is from a multi-year TV contract.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Los Angeles Taxpayers Had Been Footing The Bill For Kamala Harris' Travels, Report Finds
POLITICS | MOLLY PRINCE
Unprecedented
https://dailycaller.com/2018/09/07/kamala-harris-taxpayer-protection/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

SEPTEMBER 8, 2018
*Liberal throws huge fit in airport for being addressed with incorrect title*
By Richard Jack Rail
In the movie _The Equalizer_, Denzel Washington is explaining _The Old Man and the Sea_ to a young woman who asks why the old man doesn't just cut the fish loose rather than let the shark eat it. Washington replies, "The old man gotta be a man. The fish gotta be a fish." Identity as destiny. Everybody's gotta be who he is and act in character, no matter what else may be going down.

In this vein, a female Qantas passenger got all hot and bothered because the airline called for her as "Miss" rather than "Doctor." She used Twitter to spread the story about this "microaggression" and followed it up with a tweet saying her snit was "not about my ego."

At least this happened in the United Kingdom and not America. How embarrassing for the University of Exeter, where this _doctor_ lectures, that now the whole world knows what whining babies fill the university's staff. Many women actually feel flattered at being addressed as "Miss" since it implies youth, which implies health and energy and good cheer and even beauty.

Once again, a liberal shows how odd such people are, always calling attention to their own strangeness. They want a hug, a pat on the shoulder, a star stuck on their foreheads, some kind of reassurance that they're not, after all, the slowest kid in class or the last to be chosen for basketball.

Imagine being married to such a woman. You wake up to start the day and, rather than a hearty "Good morning, wife!" or a cutesy "Toppa the marnin to ye, lass!," you have to say, "Good morning, doctor!" or she flies into a rage. Don't dare call her by her first name, either; she didn't spend eight years at university to be spoken to in such familiar terms.

Yes, the Quantas person should have called for her as "doctor." But such things should be addressed quietly. That's how adults go about correcting others, to spare everyone embarrassment. This doctor, all full of herself and her achievements, doesn't see how ludicrous she looks saying it isn't about her ego when it's _all_ about her ego.

*Richard Jack Rail lives and works in Phoenix. He can be reached at caktusjakk@gmail.com.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SEPTEMBER 8, 2018
> *Liberal throws huge fit in airport for being addressed with incorrect title*
> By Richard Jack Rail
> In the movie _The Equalizer_, Denzel Washington is explaining _The Old Man and the Sea_ to a young woman who asks why the old man doesn't just cut the fish loose rather than let the shark eat it. Washington replies, "The old man gotta be a man. The fish gotta be a fish." Identity as destiny. Everybody's gotta be who he is and act in character, no matter what else may be going down.
> ...


Where does it say she identifies as a liberal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where does it say she identifies as a liberal?


Who else would act like that?
Come on now.
So, you do read my stuff, it's ok, we all knew it.
There is that lie you keep asking us to flag.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who else would act like that?
> Come on now.
> So, you do read my stuff, it's ok, we all knew it.
> There is that lie you keep asking us to flag.


I said rarely, not never, and I didn't click the link I was hoping you could provide a quote from the article, but alas you once again have come up empty. So the how premise is based on presumptions? Of one individual?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where does it say she identifies as a liberal?


Ohhhh Doctor.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I said rarely, not never, and I didn't click the link I was hoping you could provide a quote from the article, but alas you once again have come up empty. So the how premise is based on presumptions? Of one individual?


Tee up another one.


'Rarely, not never'...muahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Right.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)

https://t.co/Cz13vIwGEU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/Cz13vIwGEU


He even looks like a comie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tee up another one.
> 
> 
> 'Rarely, not never'...muahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...


I didn't think even husker would come up with that Whopper of a lie.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who else would act like that?
> Come on now.
> So, you do read my stuff, it's ok, we all knew it.
> There is that lie you keep asking us to flag.


Conservative/liberal who knows, but definitely not a Trump supporter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

Obviously a Trump supporter . . . 

ddff08ec-b3c1-11e8-a305-4dd7f6ff9b06


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He even looks like a comie.


Well, he is one, so..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2018)

Maybe not every parent . . .

c6f2e402-b42a-11e8-b80d-c7e99c005432


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks like has another winner on their hands.
Anyone happen to see the women's US Open tennis finals yesterday?
Just another spoiled athlete who think rules don't apply to her.


Instead of triumphing, Serena Williams diminished herself with behavior at US Open
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/1243879002&ved=2ahUKEwjd0tXVoa7dAhVQHqwKHSPICfQQqUMwBXoECAkQFQ&usg=AOvVaw3WVvw7qi6P5l18zcWnObS5


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like has another winner on their hands.
> Anyone happen to see the women's US Open tennis finals yesterday?
> Just another spoiled athlete who think rules don't apply to her.
> 
> ...


Bad refs happen.
Serena was getting her ass handed to her and blamed the ref.
How many times have we all seen this over the years on the sideline?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bad refs happen.
> Serena was getting her ass handed to her and blamed the ref.
> How many times have we all seen this over the years on the sideline?


Nobody will ever compare to the "Nasty" one...


----------



## Justafan (Sep 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like has another winner on their hands.
> Anyone happen to see the women's US Open tennis finals yesterday?
> Just another spoiled athlete who think rules don't apply to her.
> 
> ...



Did you really have her on such a high pedestal or were you waiting quietly for 20 years for her first perceived “foul up” to talk smack?

Should I remind you that she and her sister are from Compton, yes that Compton?  See that’s what’s wrong with America, America is f’n soft. Where are all the country/racquet club privileged kids?  They don’t have the work ethic brotha and then they whine and complain like little bitches.  

Yeah, let’s MAGA, you know what that’s code for, I want to be number 1 without having to work that hard.  I want a handout (tax cuts, bailout of coal, steel, and aluminum industries, 12 B for soybean farmers).  Get off your lazy boy chair, stop eating fried twinkies and get to f’n work. 

Have you ever seen the spelling bee championships on ESPN?  Why are they all children of Indian immigrants?  Who is preventing the white kids from sudying their ass off after school and putting in the work?  So who wants it more, who’s hungrier, who’s willing to put in the work?

The world has changed my friend, we can’t roll out of bed and expect to be number 1 because we were born American.  The world has caught up. This ain’t 1992, no more dream teams beating other countries by 50.  We have to send our best and they actually have to work to win.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 9, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Did you really have her on such a high pedestal or were you waiting quietly for 20 years for her first perceived “foul up” to talk smack?
> 
> Should I remind you that she and her sister are from Compton, yes that Compton?  See that’s what’s wrong with America, America is f’n soft. Where are all the country/racquet club privileged kids?  They don’t have the work ethic brotha and then they whine and complain like little bitches.
> 
> ...


Womp, womp.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Did you really have her on such a high pedestal or were you waiting quietly for 20 years for her first perceived “foul up” to talk smack?
> 
> Should I remind you that she and her sister are from Compton, yes that Compton?  See that’s what’s wrong with America, America is f’n soft. Where are all the country/racquet club privileged kids?  They don’t have the work ethic brotha and then they whine and complain like little bitches.
> 
> ...


How about we start with sending our best soccer players... if we can find them.

My old neighbors daughter was ranked 10th (not sure what age) nationally in Tennis. She moved back east to attend a Nike school were she could train more. Not sure if you could train more, even though she was white.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 9, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How about we start with sending our best soccer players... if we can find them.
> 
> My old neighbors daughter was ranked 10th (not sure what age) nationally in Tennis. She moved back east to attend a Nike school were she could train more. Not sure if you could train more, even though she was white.


There are other factors of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Did you really have her on such a high pedestal or were you waiting quietly for 20 years for her first perceived “foul up” to talk smack?
> 
> Should I remind you that she and her sister are from Compton, yes that Compton?  See that’s what’s wrong with America, America is f’n soft. Where are all the country/racquet club privileged kids?  They don’t have the work ethic brotha and then they whine and complain like little bitches.
> 
> ...


So, you are claiming it is racism?
I guess you missed the little incident where she threatened to kill a line judge. It's ok, the race card is all you got.

And yes, I have figures out what MAGA stands for,
Make America Great Again.

Your party is the one that is dumbing down our nation by lowering our educational stardards, everyone gets promoted and everyone graduates becaust we don't want to hurt little illegal Jose's feelings and hold his ignorant ass back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2018)

MAGA.
Thank you Mr Trump.
BLACK ACTORS WIN ALL EMMY GUEST CATEGORIES FOR FIRST TIME...
https://variety.com/2018/tv/awards/emmys-black-actors-sweep-guest-categories-1202933820/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2018)

TWITTER SUSPENDS BENGHAZI HERO After Criticism of Obama...
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/09/twitter-suspends-benghazi-hero-after-criticism-of-president-obama/


----------



## Justafan (Sep 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are claiming it is racism?
> I guess you missed the little incident where she threatened to kill a line judge. It's ok, the race card is all you got.
> 
> And yes, I have figures out what MAGA stands for,
> ...


SJ, your not making sense, and I’m trying to give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> TWITTER SUSPENDS BENGHAZI HERO After Criticism of Obama...
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/09/twitter-suspends-benghazi-hero-after-criticism-of-president-obama/


Yes, that’s weak.  It all works to chill free speech.  If you really think about it, the extreme left (I call them the PC police) and extreme right (think tea party) have all worked to chill fee speech. If you say something either side disagrees with their quick to label you (i.e. racist or terrorist).  That’s why people in the middle have to stand up and call bull shit to their own party when they pull this shit.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your prologue is spot on! Not only did the NFL snuff out the USFL of which Trump was minor player, but his attempts at becoming a co-owner in the NFL has been voted down multiple times. Trump is a vengeful, butt-hurt, petty little man, and many of his most desperately moon-struck supporters mirror that image.


*Nice  !.....*

*You just described yourself and the Manchild you worship who reaffirmed all your *
*talking points Friday to a " Captured " audience and Sat to 750 " Idiots " who paid *
*to hear him speak/project the mantra you salivate over.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2018)

Justafan said:


> There are other factors of course.


Talent and desire. Two biggest factors..


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Yes, that’s weak.  It all works to chill free speech.  If you really think about it, the extreme left (I call them the PC police) and extreme right (think tea party) have all worked to chill fee speech. If you say something either side disagrees with their quick to label you (i.e. racist or terrorist).  That’s why people in the middle have to stand up and call bull shit to their own party when they pull this shit.


Not sure I would call the Tea Party the extreme right. 

Probably ANTIFA on the left and the Alt Right on the right. I think the Tea Party is probably opposite of the Progressives on the left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Obama's Benghazi Body Bags No Mere Conspiracy Theory
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
It is hard to fathom the arrogance required for Obama to refer to what happened at Benghazi as a "conspiracy theory."
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/obamas_benghazi_body_bags_no_mere_conspiracy_theory.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Not sure I would call the Tea Party the extreme right.
> 
> Probably ANTIFA on the left and the Alt Right on the right. I think the Tea Party is probably opposite of the Progressives on the left.


Sad how lefty's see American citizens who stand up and think for themselves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Obama's Benghazi Body Bags No Mere Conspiracy Theory
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
It is hard to fathom the arrogance required for Obama to refer to what happened at Benghazi as a "conspiracy theory."
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/obamas_benghazi_body_bags_no_mere_conspiracy_theory.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Where is the left and their favorite card?

Linda Sarsour Calls For People To Stop 'Humanizing' Jews, Report Says
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35631/linda-sarsour-calls-dehumanization-jews-report-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjXlsu3wrDdAhWNKnwKHaDjBYAQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw0bd5kMmd6UQSDUh5CWUy-f


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

These two look like the they are Trumpians as well . . . cce34c7e-b503-11e8-b80d-c7e99c005432


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These two look like the they are Trumpians as well . . . cce34c7e-b503-11e8-b80d-c7e99c005432



*The Monday morning bitter post by the Forum Rodent......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

*Martina Navratilova: Let’s face it, Serena Williams deserved to be penalized for that blow-up with the umpire*
Allahpundit Sep 10, 2018 3:31 PM
Top Pick





“In fact, this is the sort of behavior that no one should be engaging in on the court


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

Here ponder this, Nike has snowflakes popping up everywhere! Trumpians, the world's biggest cry babbies.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/mayor-just-banned-nike-products-112425680.html


----------



## Justafan (Sep 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Martina Navratilova: Let’s face it, Serena Williams deserved to be penalized for that blow-up with the umpire*
> Allahpundit Sep 10, 2018 3:31 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


The white guy did it first, did you object then?

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=john+mcenroe+blow+up&view=detail&mid=243421B3175BAF913B5A243421B3175BAF913B5A&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Justafan said:


> The white guy did it first, did you object then?
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=john+mcenroe+blow+up&view=detail&mid=243421B3175BAF913B5A243421B3175BAF913B5A&FORM=VIRE


There you go with the race thing again.
You really need to get over this victim shit, not very becoming on you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2018)

Justafan said:


> The white guy did it first, did you object then?
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=john+mcenroe+blow+up&view=detail&mid=243421B3175BAF913B5A243421B3175BAF913B5A&FORM=VIRE


It's "competitive fire" when he does it. If she did that to some cops they'd a shot her down, then got off because they "felt threatened".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's "competitive fire" when he does it. If she did that to some cops they'd a shot her down, then got off because they "felt threatened".


Did John threaten to kill the line judge?
She has a history and the display she put on was a disgrace to the sport, her gender, her daughter and her race.
The only people that couldn't be any more proud is Nike.
Maybe she won't throw a fit next time, do you know why she is wearing a tutu?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

*Very beautiful, at least on the outside.*
*It will be a miracle if this ordeal lasts 5 years.*

*Woke Miss America Delivers All-Time Ratings Low*
102EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Noah K. Murray
10 Sep 2018936
*ABC’s broadcast of Sunday night’s Miss America pageant capped a ceremony rife with politicization, leading to an all-time low in TV ratings.*
_The Wrap_ reports that Sunday night’s Miss America pageant was “down 36 percent in the key demo and off 19 percent among overall audience members” compared to last year.



The abysmal broadcast ratings come as Sunday night’s competition featured no swimsuit competition as it did for decades. However, the competition did feature several political messages.

During Thursday’s program, Miss Virginia Emili McPhail commented on NFL players kneeling during the national anthem, saying that it is “a right you have.”

“But it’s also not about kneeling; it is absolutely about police brutality,” she also said.

On Friday, Contestant Miss West Virginia Madeline Collins said that President Trump is “the biggest issue facing our country today.”

“Unfortunately he has caused a lot of divide in our country, and until we can trust in him and the choices that he makes for our country, we cannot become united,” she said.



This year’s winner was Nia Imani Franklin who was also Miss New York.

Drama over bullying allegations and Gretchen Carlson, former Miss America and the chairwoman of the Miss America Organization, also made headlines over the summer.

Carlson was accused of bullying behavior by Suzette Charles Charles accused Carlson of “bullying for a long time.”

Miss America 2018 Cara Mund also accused Carlson of bullying, saying, “Our chair and CEO have systematically silenced me, reduced me, marginalized me, and essentially erased me in my role as Miss America in subtle and not-so-subtle ways on a daily basis.”

Carlson responded at the time on Twitter with a statement denying the allegations.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here ponder this, Nike has snowflakes popping up everywhere! Trumpians, the world's biggest cry babbies.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/mayor-just-banned-nike-products-112425680.html



*Dude .....You are the Biggest Liberal Crybaby on this Forum by far...*


----------



## Justafan (Sep 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There you go with the race thing again.
> You really need to get over this victim shit, not very becoming on you.


No, just deciphered your coded language and I got straight to the point.

Talking about victims, just go to a Trump rally and that’s all you get: it’s the immigrants fault, it’s MS 13, China, the Left, mainstream media, clean energy, . . .Blaming everybody but themselves.  That’s what makes America soft, no balls.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Very beautiful, at least on the outside.*
> *It will be a miracle if this ordeal lasts 5 years.*
> 
> *Woke Miss America Delivers All-Time Ratings Low*
> ...



*As a Male in this species it sucked wind....*

*No Bathing Suits ....No Viewership !*

*Normal Males enjoy a a Beautiful Woman just like art....It needs to be viewed *
*in the proper attire....*

*That's why it had a " Bathing Suit " competition.....*

*Pussy ass Management Kowtowed and look at it now...*

*Down the Drain just like the NFL...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Justafan said:


> No, just deciphered your coded language and I got straight to the point.
> 
> Talking about victims, just go to a Trump rally and that’s all you get: it’s the immigrants fault, it’s MS 13, China, the Left, mainstream media, clean energy, . . .Blaming everybody but themselves.  That’s what makes America soft, no balls.



*Here's a set just for you.....Mr Sackless.*

*




*


----------



## Justafan (Sep 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Here's a set just for you.....Mr Sackless.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You’d make a killing selling these at a Trump rally.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2018)

Justafan said:


> No, just deciphered your coded language and I got straight to the point.
> 
> Talking about victims, just go to a Trump rally and that’s all you get: it’s the immigrants fault, it’s MS 13, China, the Left, mainstream media, clean energy, . . .Blaming everybody but themselves.  That’s what makes America soft, no balls.


No borders makes us soft.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You’d make a killing selling these at a Trump rally.



*Let's see.....*

*When fishing for " Bobslob bottom feeders " ...use Velveeta. Check.*
*When fishing for " Rodent crack stickers ".....use ANUS. Check.*
*When fishing for " Junkinapan ".....use scrotum. Check.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

I promise this story will make your day bettah,
Unless you're a bitch.

WATCH: Cheerleader Pummels Girl Who Challenges Her to a Fistfight
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/09/10/watch-cheerleader-pummels-girl-challenges-fistfight/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi1_YXI6rLdAhURSq0KHQdiAhYQqUMwCHoECAkQJQ&usg=AOvVaw279EO0R1LEqJLdxJtvAG9V


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Some pretty big buildings.


----------



## Booter (Sep 11, 2018)

A smooth running White House.  LOL!

The following is a list of notable lawsuits involving United States President Donald Trump. The list excludes cases naming the president as a matter of course, including _habeas corpus_ requests.

*List[edit]*

Lawsuits alleging violations of the Foreign Emoluments Clause of the United States Constitution
_CREW v. Trump_ (dismissed)
_D.C. and Maryland v. Trump_
_Blumenthal v. Trump_

Legal challenges to Executive Order 13768, regarding sanctuary cities
_City and County of San Francisco v. Trump_
_City of Chelsea v. Trump_[1]

Legal challenges to Executive Order 13769, regarding temporary immigration restrictions
_Aziz v. Trump_
_Darweesh v. Trump_
_Doe v. Trump_
_Louhghalam v. Trump_
_Mohammed v. United States_
_Sarsour v. Trump_
_Washington v. Trump_

Legal challenges to Executive Order 13780, a revised order on temporary immigration restrictions
_Hawaii v. Trump_
_International Refugee Assistance Project v. Trump_
_Washington v. Trump_

Lawsuit alleging violations of the Presidential Records Act of 1978, 44 U.S.C. §§ 2201–2207
_CREW and National Security Archive v. Trump and EOP_

Lawsuit alleging violations of the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution
_Knight First Amendment Institute v. Trump_

Lawsuits challenging Presidential Advisory Commission on Election Integrity alleging violations of the Federal Advisory Committee Act
_ACLU v. Trump and Pence_
Joyner v. Presidential Advisory Commission on Election Integrity
_NAACP v. Trump_

Lawsuit alleging violations of the Fourteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution
_Stone v. Trump_

Lawsuits regarding Presidential Memorandum on Military Service by Transgender Individuals by Donald Trump (August 25, 2017)
_Jane Doe v. Trump_
_Stone v. Trump_
_Karnoski v. Trump_
_Stockman v. Trump_

Lawsuit alleging violations of the Fifth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution
_New York v. Trump_ (the DACA lawsuit)

Lawsuit alleging violation of 12 U.S.C. § 5491(b)(5)(B), a component of the Dodd–Frank Act of 2010
_English v. Trump_

Lawsuit brought by Our Children's Trust using the public trust doctrine to address the effects of global warming.[2][3]
_Juliana v. United States_

_Democratic National Committee v. Russian Federation_
_Galicia v. Trump_[4]

Regarding the 2020 United States Census[5][6]
_New York v. United States Department of Commerce_
_New York Immigration Coalition v. United States Department of Commerce_


Cintron v. Trump Organization, regarding not paying him for "thousands of hours of overtime" to which he was legally entitled during his more than two decades of service.[7][8]
State of NY v. DONALD J. TRUMP, DONALD J. TRUMP JR., IVANKA TRUMP, ERIC F. TRUMP, and THE DONALD J. TRUMP FOUNDATION, regarding a pattern of persistent illegal conduct, occurring over more than a decade, that includes extensive unlawful political coordination with the Trump presidential campaign, repeated and willful self-dealing transactions to benefit Mr. Trump’s personal and business interests, and violations of basic legal obligations for non-profit foundations. [9]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lawsuits_involving_Donald_Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> A smooth running White House.  LOL!
> 
> The following is a list of notable lawsuits involving United States President Donald Trump. The list excludes cases naming the president as a matter of course, including _habeas corpus_ requests.
> 
> ...








Truth to power.










https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=++alito+saying+thats+not+true&&view=detail&mid=D491D80373ABCC2EE1F1D491D80373ABCC2EE1F1&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks like we need to rebuild a real tent city for these illegal mooching invading bastards.

*BORDER BATTLE: Crossings surge...*
_*100 Bangladeshi Nationals Apprehended Near Texas...*_
*Facial biometrics catches another illegal at DC airport...*
*Immigrants cited in theft of 39 million Social Security numbers...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like we need to rebuild a real tent city for these illegal mooching invading bastards.
> 
> *BORDER BATTLE: Crossings surge...*
> _*100 Bangladeshi Nationals Apprehended Near Texas...*_
> ...


39 million ss numbers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 39 million ss numbers?


Yes, and they say there are only 11,000.000 illegals here.
I am not as smart as those people, but it doesn't add up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, and they say there are only 11,000.000 illegals here.
> I am not as smart as those people, but it doesn't add up.


I’m sitting at the DMV waiting to get my picture taken.
My number is G-116 and they’re at G-062 right now.
I wonder how many illegals on that list.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> A smooth running White House.  LOL!
> 
> The following is a list of notable lawsuits involving United States President Donald Trump. The list excludes cases naming the president as a matter of course, including _habeas corpus_ requests.
> 
> ...




*You should wipe after a Fake News Spatter post like that................*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> A smooth running White House.  LOL!
> 
> The following is a list of notable lawsuits involving United States President Donald Trump. The list excludes cases naming the president as a matter of course, including _habeas corpus_ requests.


You suckers crack me up.


Lawsuits* alleging* violations of the Foreign Emoluments Clause of the United States Constitution
_CREW v. Trump_ *(dismissed)*
_D.C. and Maryland v. Trump_
_Blumenthal v. Trump_


Legal *challenges *to Executive Order 13768, regarding sanctuary cities


Legal *challenges* to Executive Order 13769, regarding temporary immigration restrictions

Legal *challenges* to Executive Order 13780, a revised order on temporary immigration restrictions

Lawsuit *alleging* violations of the Presidential Records Act of 1978, 44 U.S.C. §§ 2201–2207


 Lawsuit *alleging* violations of the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution


Lawsuits *challenging *Presidential Advisory Commission on Election Integrity alleging violations of the Federal Advisory Committee Act

Lawsuit *alleging* violations of the Fourteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution


 Lawsuits *regarding* Presidential Memorandum on Military Service by Transgender Individuals by Donald Trump (August 25, 2017)

Lawsuit *alleging* violations of the Fifth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution

Lawsuit *alleging* violation of 12 U.S.C. § 5491(b)(5)(B), a component of the Dodd–Frank Act of 2010


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I’m sitting at the DMV waiting to get my picture taken.
> My number is G-116 and they’re at G-062 right now.
> I wonder how many illegals on that list.


If it's one, that is too many.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I’m sitting at the DMV waiting to get my picture taken.
> My number is G-116 and they’re at G-062 right now.
> I wonder how many illegals on that list.



*





  will save the day.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smartest thing you've ever posted.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have triple a.
I’m a couple days late on my DL renual and I wanted to get the new ID.
I don’t think I can do that through triple a


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

They’re on G-99 now.
Should this be in the spola thread?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Smartest thing you've ever posted.


Doo Doo confused with AA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have triple a.
> I’m a couple days late on my DL renual and I wanted to get the new ID.
> I don’t think I can do that through triple a


You can only renew your tags I believe.
I was in and out of the DMV in 15 minutes for my license renewal with picture, with an appointment.
Enjoy your time in the 3rd world.
How's your hair?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They’re on G-99 now.
> Should this be in the spola thread?


You are not in Vermont, are you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here ponder this, Nike has snowflakes popping up everywhere! Trumpians, the world's biggest cry babbies.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/mayor-just-banned-nike-products-112425680.html


It's so amusing to see you call anyone a snowflake when you're so fragile you have half of us on ignore. 

Pathetic little Drunk Rat..


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

*A Liberal's Demise....*

*A Drunk Rodent crossed the road....*
*Thinking he had to drop a load..*
*He stopped in the middle..*
*Proceeded to piddle...*
*While tasking a dump....*
*He was hit in the rump...*
*The Rodent turned too late...*
*Now he's flat as a plate..*
*The Drunk Rodent is now Crow poop...*
*Shoulda looked before he decided to stoop....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can only renew your tags I believe.
> I was in and out of the DMV in 15 minutes for my license renewal with picture, with an appointment.
> Enjoy your time in the 3rd world.
> How's your hair?


It took me about 2 and a half hours but I just had to go when I was free, and I never know when that will be.
The hair is fantastic, thanks for asking.
I thought maybe there was some thinning, but I was wrong.
Couple weeks ago I felt the brush run through a little too easily. I didnt say anything because I didnt want to cause a panic.
Turns out it was a false alarm.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I’m sitting at the DMV waiting to get my picture taken.
> My number is G-116 and they’re at G-062 right now.
> I wonder how many illegals on that list.


It’s too late, we’re already here and we breed like cockroaches, you’ll never get rid of us.  We’re going to be in your dreams.  You all f’d up, you should had more kids.

Actually, you f’d up a long time ago, you should picked your own cotton, built you own railroads, and picked your own fruits and vegetables, then you wouldn’t have a problem.  BUT your too f’n lazy and now you cry, bitch and whine like little pussies.  

Demanding 5 star service at a 3 star price, pathetic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> It’s too late, we’re already here and we breed like cockroaches, you’ll never get rid of us.  We’re going to be in your dreams.  You all f’d up, you should had more kids.
> 
> Actually, you f’d up a long time ago, you should picked your own cotton, built you own railroads, and picked your own fruits and vegetables, then you wouldn’t have a problem.  BUT your too f’n lazy and now you cry, bitch and whine like little pussies.
> 
> Demanding 5 star service at a 3 star price, pathetic.


You're an illegal alien?
Why would you bad mouth the country you escaped to?

btw, you really let the cat out the bag.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No borders makes us soft.


“No borders” just made California the richest state in the Union.  Richer than the entire South combined.  And how long have we had illegal immigration, over 100 years?  Based on your math we shoulda been bankrupt a long time ago.  Dumb asses.

Oh let’s see, who are the next richest states?  New York, Texas, Florida, Illinois.  Hmm, what do they all have in common?  Scoreboard bitches!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> “No borders” just made California the richest state in the Union.  Richer than the entire South combined.  And how long have we had illegal immigration, over 100 years?  Based on your math we shoulda been bankrupt a long time ago.  Dumb asses.
> 
> Oh let’s see, who are the next richest states?  New York, Texas, Florida, Illinois.  Hmm, what do they all have in common?  Scoreboard bitches!!


Rome didnt fall in a year.
The trend I see is two classes rising and one class shrinking


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rome didnt fall in a year.
> The trend I see is two classes rising and one class shrinking


Where's Magoo...he loves a good riddle....


----------



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rome didnt fall in a year.


If California sucks, imagine the rest of the country.  California is to the United States what the United States is to the world, we’re the best at everything.  The most diversified portfolio in the world: space, tourism, Hollywood, agriculture, clean energy, technology.  

And an endless supply of cheap labor.  We let the rainmakers make rain and let them delegate the menial stuff to the immigrants, that’s how it works brotha and why we’re number one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> If California sucks, imagine the rest of the country.  California is to the United States what the United States is to the world, we’re the best at everything.  The most diversified portfolio in the world: space, tourism, Hollywood, agriculture, clean energy, technology.
> 
> And an endless supply of cheap labor.  We let the rainmakers make rain and let them delegate the menial stuff to the immigrants, that’s how it works brotha and why we’re number one.


I thought you were an illegal alien.
WTF?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> If California sucks, imagine the rest of the country.  California is to the United States what the United States is to the world, we’re the best at everything.  The most diversified portfolio in the world: space, tourism, Hollywood, agriculture, clean energy, technology.
> 
> And an endless supply of cheap labor.  We let the rainmakers make rain and let them delegate the menial stuff to the immigrants, that’s how it works brotha and why we’re number one.


LA Times January 2018
*Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*

Guess which state has the highest poverty rate in the country? Not Mississippi, New Mexico, or West Virginia, but California, where nearly one out of five residents is poor. That's according to the Census Bureau's Supplemental Poverty Measure, which factors in the cost of housing, food, utilities and clothing, and which includes noncash government assistance as a form of income.
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-jackson-california-poverty-20180114-story.html

*California Leads the Nation in Poverty*
Posted on June 23, 2018 by Dennis SILVERMAN
California Leads the Nation in Poverty

Again, I am not a poverty expert, nor a social worker, or a social ecology professor. I just looked up some US Census data......
I checked out the Census Bureau Supplemental Poverty Measure to find that, indeed, California has the highest percentage in poverty than any other state, of 20%, or 1 in 5. 

http://sites.uci.edu/energyobserver/2018/06/23/california-leads-the-nation-in-poverty/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> LA Times January 2018
> *Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*
> 
> Guess which state has the highest poverty rate in the country? Not Mississippi, New Mexico, or West Virginia, but California, where nearly one out of five residents is poor. That's according to the Census Bureau's Supplemental Poverty Measure, which factors in the cost of housing, food, utilities and clothing, and which includes noncash government assistance as a form of income.
> ...


The state I was born and raised in is becoming a two class system.
(What nearby country has almost zero middle class?)


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> It’s too late, we’re already here and we breed like cockroaches, you’ll never get rid of us.  We’re going to be in your dreams.  You all f’d up, you should had more kids.
> 
> Actually, you f’d up a long time ago, you should picked your own cotton, built you own railroads, and picked your own fruits and vegetables, then you wouldn’t have a problem.  BUT your too f’n lazy and now you cry, bitch and whine like little pussies.
> 
> Demanding 5 star service at a 3 star price, pathetic.


*Remember Shitbag.....once you own it, you have to control it.*

*And based on the Premise YOU are presenting it will all be a shithole*
*in a hundred years or so just like the Country you came from.....*

*Then what are YOU going to do !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The state I was born and raised in is becoming a two class system.
> (What nearby country has almost zero middle class?)


Perfect!
Another riddle for Magoo....
You really are a giver Ricky.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Justafan said:


> “No borders” just made California the richest state in the Union.  Richer than the entire South combined.  And how long have we had illegal immigration, over 100 years?  Based on your math we shoulda been bankrupt a long time ago.  Dumb asses.
> 
> Oh let’s see, who are the next richest states?  New York, Texas, Florida, Illinois.  Hmm, what do they all have in common?  Scoreboard bitches!!



*What a Shitbag.......who doesn't know the History of the Country he now*
*resides in.....*

*The Borders have NOT been open for 100 years ya douche.......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perfect!
> Another riddle for Magoo....
> You really are a giver Ricky.


Im a humble man.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're an illegal alien.





nononono said:


> *Remember Shitbag.....once you own it, you have to control it.*
> 
> *And based on the Premise YOU are presenting it will all be a shithole*
> *in a hundred years or so just like the Country you came from.....*
> ...


I thought DT was going to save us.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What a Shitbag.......who doesn't know the History of the Country he now*
> *resides in.....*
> 
> *The Borders have NOT been open for 100 years ya douche.......*


Oh yes it has my man, I have lots of family who was coming in and out in the 1910’s and several who had to go back during the Great Depression.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im a humble man.


But of course...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I thought DT was going to save us.


He did,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> It’s too late, we’re already here and we breed like cockroaches, you’ll never get rid of us.  We’re going to be in your dreams.  You all f’d up, you should had more kids.
> 
> Actually, you f’d up a long time ago, you should picked your own cotton, built you own railroads, and picked your own fruits and vegetables, then you wouldn’t have a problem.  BUT your too f’n lazy and now you cry, bitch and whine like little pussies.
> 
> Demanding 5 star service at a 3 star price, pathetic.


Immigrants used to come here, start at the bottom, work hard, move up, assimilate, and become part of this country as Americans.
They did it with pride and an eagerness to be part of the only USA on earth.
When did it become ok to bad mouth the country you owe everything to?
Why not go somewhere else?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> It’s too late, we’re already here and we breed like cockroaches, you’ll never get rid of us.  We’re going to be in your dreams.  You all f’d up, you should had more kids.
> 
> Actually, you f’d up a long time ago, you should picked your own cotton, built you own railroads, and picked your own fruits and vegetables, then you wouldn’t have a problem.  BUT your too f’n lazy and now you cry, bitch and whine like little pussies.
> 
> Demanding 5 star service at a 3 star price, pathetic.


Get a grip dude.
How about a little bit of personal responsibility?
Send
Them
All
Back
.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Oh yes it has my man, I have lots of family who was coming in and out in the 1910’s and several who had to go back during the Great Depression.


*You are NOT describing " Open Borders "....*

*You are verifying that YOUR family performed illegal*
*border crossings for more than 100 years....*

*Had a wall been built over 100 years ago, you would have *
*been raised by " LEGAL ENTRY " residents....*

*Not Illegal Immigrants....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> If California sucks, imagine the rest of the country.  California is to the United States what the United States is to the world, we’re the best at everything.  The most diversified portfolio in the world: space, tourism, Hollywood, agriculture, clean energy, technology.
> 
> And an endless supply of cheap labor.  We let the rainmakers make rain and let them delegate the menial stuff to the immigrants, that’s how it works brotha and why we’re number one.


Ummm...this great state has the most people living below living below the poverty line percentage wise. Go figure...


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

*Remove Gov Jerry Brown....*
*Remove the Democrats " One Party System " in California...*
*Remove the ability of illegals to cross the border Illegally ....*
*Remove all of the Socialist/Communist Laws passed by Progressives/Democrats....*
* Remove the ability of Leeches to suck the State dry....*
*Remove the Toxic State Employees Pension plans COMPLETELY.....*
*Remove the FAKE Homeless and locate every single one in *
*Venezuela to experience Real Communism.*
*Remove Nancy Pelosi, Maxine Waters, Adam Schiff, Eric Swallowwell, *
*Kamala Harris, Diane Fienstien and any other TOXIC members pretending *
*to represent California citizens....*

*That's a Good start for changing California....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Ummm...this great state has the most people living below living below the poverty line percentage wise. Go figure...


This great state has the biggest number of illegal criminals and maybe the most immigrants also, 50% Hispanic.
This state is not doing quite as well as people say. IMHFO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

Justafan said:


> “No borders” just made California the richest state in the Union.  Richer than the entire South combined.  And how long have we had illegal immigration, over 100 years?  Based on your math we shoulda been bankrupt a long time ago.  Dumb asses.
> 
> Oh let’s see, who are the next richest states?  New York, Texas, Florida, Illinois.  Hmm, what do they all have in common?  Scoreboard bitches!!


*State of California Debt Clock - U.S. National Debt Clock*
*www.usdebtclock.org*/state-*debt*-*clocks*/state-of-*california*-*debt*...
State of *California* Real Time *Debt Clock*. 39,549,749. $428,697,437,249
*Can California's Economy Withstand $1.3 Trillion of ...*
https://*california*policycenter.org/can-*california*s-economy...
Can *California’s* Economy Withstand *$1.3* Trillion of Government Debt? By Edward Ring January 10, *2017*. A just released study calculates the total state and local government debt in *California* as of June 30, 2015, ... the *unfunded liability* soars to $713 billion, bringing the total of bonds, OPEB and *unfunded* pensions to $1.29 trillion. ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

*TWITTER blocks 'illegal alien' posts as 'hateful content'...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

*Real Wages Are Rising*
*More evidence that faster growth is flowing to workers.*
Sept. 7, 2018 6:34 p.m. ET

Most headlines from Friday’s August jobs report concerned the 2.9% increase in wages over the last 12 months, the healthiest raise in some time. That figure was probably overstated due to a weak August 2017 falling off the 12-month comparison, but other data are showing that wages after inflation are finally rising as you’d expect in a tight labor market.

The August numbers reinforced the tightening trend. The unemployment rate stayed at 3.9%, and the rate for black Americans fell to a record low 6.3%; a year earlier the rate for blacks was 7.6%. The number of employed Americans fell, but much of that is explained by students returning to school. The same applies to the August dip in the labor participation rate. Overall the August snapshot shows a labor market in excellent shape, with nearly everyone who wants a job able to get one.

Which brings us to the wages debate. The economists who presided over the historically slow wage growth of the Obama years have been arguing that the Trump-era economic growth spurt is no big deal because wages after inflation aren’t rising. Their evidence is the average hourly earning increase, which at 2.7% in July wasn’t much above recent inflation that through July was 2.9%.

Part of that inflation burst has been the recovery in oil prices from the plunge of 2015, thanks in part to faster global economic growth. We’d worry more if oil prices hadn’t flattened out in recent weeks. With the Federal Reserve tightening monetary policy and the dollar strong, a supply shock would be needed to cause another oil spike.

Other measures of wages also portend a faster pace of growth. The Atlanta Fed’s “wage tracker” showed a 3.2% increase year-over-year for June. Most encouraging is this week’s report of a bounce in labor productivity growth in the second quarter to 2.9%. That’s the best jump since the first quarter of 2015, after which productivity suffered a two-year slump as the economic expansion lost steam. Higher productivity is essential for sustained wage growth.

Meanwhile, the White House Council of Economic Advisers weighed in this week with a useful study that adds further evidence that real wages are rising. Economist Kevin Hassett’s crew examined the data and pointed out that average-hourly wages don’t include bonuses and employee benefits, which have been increasing smartly.

They also looked at the demographic impact of more experienced (and higher paid) baby boomers leaving the workforce as younger, lower-paid workers join. The large number of baby-boom retirees may have caused the overall wage increase to be understated in recent years even as most current workers see gains.

Adding it all up, Mr. Hassett’s team came up with an estimate of a real wage increase after taxes over the last year of 1.4%. that would be 3.4% in nominal terms. With capital spending booming at a 10% growth pace, labor productivity should continue to increase and that 1.4% real wage growth would also rise. More investment after tax reform and deregulation means faster economic growth and faster productivity gains that become higher wages.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/real-wages-are-rising-1536359667


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This great state has the biggest number of illegal criminals and maybe the most immigrants also, 50% Hispanic.
> This state is not doing quite as well as people say. IMHFO


*Oh twist my arm with the Truth.....*

*I have to agree....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

This state is living off its inheritance, and its about to run dry.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This state is living off its inheritance, and its about to run dry.


*You are sooooooooooo right it scary.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Anyone know why this is?

California poverty rate highest in nation...
https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/health-and-medicine/article218270905.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

If you are for illegal alien criminals getting any public assistance, including education, medical care, welfare and drivers licenses then you are an anti-American, anti-rule of law commie bastard.

STAB.com

Alien Charged with Murdering 16-Year-Old New Jersey Girl…864

…Illegal Accused of Sexually Abusing Child in Alabama


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Poking the bear,

*Report: Nearly 8,000 Acres of Land Destroyed by Palestinian Arson Terror*
309


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

A red chicom, that's just about perfect for these baby killers.
*Planned Parenthood Chooses Chinese Immigrant Doctor as President*
205EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Steven Senne
12 Sep 20181,141
*Planned Parenthood has chosen a Chinese immigrant doctor to lead its organization, which has deteriorated in its provision of actual health care services as it has focused primarily on growing a political lobbying behemoth that serves to protect abortion.*
According to a press release from Planned Parenthood, Dr. Leana Wen, 35, is an emergency room doctor who currently serves as commissioner of health for the city of Baltimore.



Wen and her parents were granted political asylum in the United States when they immigrated from Shanghai, China, when Wen was nearly eight-years-old, according to Planned Parenthood. They became U.S. citizens in 2003.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

*NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell Joins Players on Social Justice Issues*
11EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Eric Christian Smith
13 Sep 201824
*National Football League Commissioner Roger Goodell spent nine hours meeting with social justice advocates in New Orleans on Tuesday, to find out just how the league could help promote social justice issues.*
Even as the NFL seems interested in putting an end to player protests during the national anthem, it is clear from Goodell’s participation in New Orleans that as an organization, the NFL is fully supporting the players and their social justice issues, according to _USA Today_.



Goodell joined Saints linebacker Demario Davis, tight end Benjamin Watson, as well as Saints owner Gayle Benson and Saints president Dennis Lauscha, to talk to people involved in the criminal justice system in the Crescent City. The biggest topic was the cash bail system that detractors say puts people at risk of losing jobs, homes, and their children.

The NFL chief attended without an entourage and made no public statements before or after the day’s discussions. However, he was seen earnestly listening to speakers, asking crucial questions about how the league could help highlight their issues, and taking copious notes.

Norris Henderson, founder of Voice of the Experienced, Praised Goodell’s participation.

“But to hear the commissioner taking this in,” Henderson said, “and trying to get educated and … understanding the roles these individuals are taking inside their different communities and the importance of it, for him to see all this stuff up close and personal and hear all the challenges people face daily is huge.”

Saints linebacker Demario Davis also praised Goodell’s attendance saying that his participation was an important show of support.



“Not everybody understands why we’re out on the front lines of this,” Davis said to the commissioner.

“Having you here in this environment with us,” Davis continued, “nobody is better than you to go and relay the information to the owners about why we can’t just pull away from this. We can’t.”

The paper went on to explain the issue with cash bail systems such as the one in Louisiana:

[Goodell] seemed to be particularly interested in the far-reaching impact cash bail has – if someone can’t pay their bail, they will likely lose their job, maybe their kids, despite not even being adjudicated yet – and the lack of resources for women who have been incarcerated. He shook his head and winced while hearing four men tell their stories of being wrongly convicted and serving two decades or more before being released.

Indeed, with player advocates in the lead, material changes in state criminal justice systems have already happened in states such as Pennsylvania and Massachusetts. Louisiana is one of the next targets for the NFL Players Coalition.

With Goodell’s participation, it appears that the $89 million the league promised to spend on social justice issues will not be a simple payoff to players to get them to stop protesting during the national anthem. Goodell’s attendance on Tuesday seems to signal that the league will do far more than just throw money at the players’ issues.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you are for illegal alien criminals getting any public assistance, including education, medical care, welfare and drivers licenses then you are an anti-American, anti-rule of law commie bastard.
> 
> STAB.com
> 
> ...


Sorry brother but if you support Sheriff Joe accepting his pardon, you lose your anti rule of law card.  

Let’s see tough guy, if we deport all of the criminal aliens, and just for arguments sake let’s say there’s 1 million, would you be ok with givin legal status to the remaining 10 million?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A red chicom, that's just about perfect for these baby killers.
> *Planned Parenthood Chooses Chinese Immigrant Doctor as President*
> 205EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> ...


You better watch your mouth, because inevitably it’s going to be a person of color taking care of your ass as you get older.  I dare you to talk crap to the nurse or hospital team when you’re in a time of need.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Sorry brother but if you support Sheriff Joe accepting his pardon, you lose your anti rule of law card.
> 
> Let’s see tough guy, if we deport all of the criminal aliens, and just for arguments sake let’s say there’s 1 million, would you be ok with givin legal status to the remaining 10 million?


There is nothing illegal about enforcing our borders and or getting pardoned from a made up crime between obama and holder.
Lets built that great big beautiful wall, have them all go home and reapply after they pay a penalty of 10k for every year they have been here illegally.
BTW, they are all illegal criminals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You better watch your mouth, because inevitably it’s going to be a person of color taking care of your ass as you get older.  I dare you to talk crap to the nurse or hospital team when you’re in a time of need.


Ha, they won't even be able to understand me by then.
Do you know what a Red Chicom even is?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Sorry brother but if you support Sheriff Joe accepting his pardon, you lose your anti rule of law card.
> 
> Let’s see tough guy, if we deport all of the criminal aliens, and just for arguments sake let’s say there’s 1 million, would you be ok with givin legal status to the remaining 10 million?


He was found in contempt of court...a misdemeanor...
Those who enter the country illegally are also guilty of a misdemeanor the first time.
If someone does it again after being deported it's considered a felony.....what is it, when one supports illegal entry into our country?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

*Muslims*



_





Gage Skidmore/Flickr
JOHN BINDER 13 Sep 2018 


*New York Times best-selling author and populist conservative columnist Ann Coulter says President Trump should be implementing an immigration moratorium 17 years after the September 11, 2001, Islamic terrorist attacks where foreign terrorists flew planes into the World Trade Center and the Pentagon.*

In an interview with SiriusXM’s Breitbart News Tonight, Coulter asked, “What’s it going to take?” for the U.S. to temporarily halt immigration to the country.

“I mean, what’s it going to take? Even 17 years of celebrating diversity day and we’re admitting, as I know from Breitbart, admitting more Muslims from the countries where the 9/11 hijackers came from, than we were before 9/11,” Coulter said. “What kind of country does this?”

Coulter said Trump should stick to his “America First” plan on immigration, as that was the central issue of the 2016 presidential election and continues to be the key focus of GOP midterm voters.

“So build the wall, [implement a] nice little immigration moratorium and I think things will be fine,” Coulter said.
_


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I dare you to talk crap to the nurse or hospital team when you’re in a time of need.


What is it with you and dares? Are you secretly Daredevil? If you are please give my best to Electra... she's BA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

A lib lie?
Say it isn't so.

WATCH: The New Planned Parenthood President Is Already Lying Through Her Teeth
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35837/watch-new-planned-parenthood-president-spits-amanda-prestigiacomo?amp&ved=2ahUKEwinmcLYsrrdAhVEnq0KHfvxCn0QqUMwBHoECAYQFQ&usg=AOvVaw3Y5KHSwSxvm22qOCom7UjU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes, murders, rapists and I'm sure some of them are good people.



Green Card Holder Goes On Mass Shooting Spree, Murders 5 People, Police Say
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35857/green-card-holder-goes-mass-shooting-spree-murders-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=2ahUKEwinmcLYsrrdAhVEnq0KHfvxCn0QqUMwAHoECAYQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0L3JLQmp4d7EF5V1--6cc6&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Crazy,



Add This to the Questions We Need Answered About Botham Jean’s Killing

Posted at 8:14 pm on September 13, 2018 by Sarah Rumpf

_ 
When Botham Jean was shot and killed inside his apartment by Dallas Police Office Amber Guyger on September 7, it sparked national outrage — and rightfully so. Guyger’s defense that she accidentally entered the wrong apartment and Jean failed to follow her verbal commands is a woefully inadequate justification for using deadly force. It took several days to charge Guyger with manslaughter, and many have questioned whether the Dallas Police Department is going too far to protect one of their own officers.





Tonight, new developing news gives additional weight to that question. A story posted by the Dallas Fox affiliate announced, “DEVELOPING: Search warrant: Marijuana found in Botham Jean’s apartment after deadly shooting.”


As the story notes, several search warrants were signed by judges and executed a few hours after the shooting:

The search warrant executed in Jean’s apartment at South Side Flats specifically sought fired cartridge casings, fired projectiles, firearms, ballistic vests, keys, evidence of blood, video surveillance systems, and contraband such as narcotics and other items used in criminal offenses.

The inventory return yielded:
2 fired cartridge casings
1 laptop computer
1 black backpack with police equipment and paperwork
1 insulated lunch box
1 black ballistic vest with “police” markings
10.4 grams of marijuana in ziplock bags
1 metal marijuana grinder
2 RFID keys
2 used packages of medical aid

Let’s be very, very clear about something: whether or not Jean was using or possessing drugs is not relevant under the facts of this case as we currently know them. Guyger’s defense is that she went into the wrong apartment, thinking it was hers, not that she believed there was some sort of crime or dangerous situation happening inside Jean’s apartment and she needed to intervene.

So why was the warrant issued to include searching for drugs? Collecting the fired cartridge casings and other evidence directly related to the shooting makes sense. Investigating the personal life of a victim — who, again, Guyger has made no claims was doing anything illegal or dangerous to justify her entering his apartment — seems not just irrelevant, but potentially an attempt to distract or smear his reputation.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He was found in contempt of court...a misdemeanor...
> Those who enter the country illegally are also guilty of a misdemeanor the first time.
> If someone does it again after being deported it's considered a felony.....what is it, when one supports illegal entry into our country?


Melania?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania?


They will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.
> View attachment 3153


Likewise I'm sure . . . they'll take us all to the cleaners if we let them, that's what they do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Likewise I'm sure . . . they'll take us all to the cleaners if we let them, that's what they do.


That's what who does?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's what who does?


Con men.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Con men.


 . . . but of course you don't see it because that's how con men work. You do know that the 'con' in con-man is short for confidence right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Mexican National Faces Deportation After Pleading Guilty to Voter Fraud in Texas
23 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/texas/2018/09/14/mexican-national-faces-deportation-after-pleading-guilty-to-voter-fraud-in-texas/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj3zM_c0brdAhWBxbwKHc7aByAQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0--zt4F04OHt_c9OQhw_kD&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but of course you don't see it because that's how con men work. You do know that the 'con' in con-man is short for confidence right?


You must be talking about obamacon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

A bitch of the people,






*Cortez Wears $3,500 Outfit For Photo-op With Construction Workers?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

*Flashback: Francis Commissioned Report to Attack Sex Abuse Victims While Archbishop of Buenos Aires*

Pope Francis commissioned a four-book study in 2010 as archbishop of the Archdiocese of Buenos Aires attacking sexual abuse victims and defending a priest convicted of molesting a teenage boy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

*U.S. Immigrant Numbers Hit 44.5 Million, May Break 108-Year Record*
479

*TRENDING NOW*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Viva La Raza.

Hispanic Caucus Chair Rejects WH Heritage Month Invite


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 14, 2018)

The Dems have lost their collective minds over the SCOTUS nominee. Senator Feinstein claims to have a letter from someone who was told something about Brett Kavanaugh. Maybe E was was right.  The left now believes hearsay to be fact. I would embarrassed to call myself a Democrat today or fpr that matter any other day.


Let the parade of clowns continue...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The Dems have lost their collective minds over the SCOTUS nominee. Senator Feinstein claims to have a letter from someone who was told something about Brett Kavanaugh. Maybe E was was right.  The left now believes hearsay to be fact. I would embarrassed to call myself a Democrat today or fpr that matter any other day.
> 
> 
> Let the parade of clowns continue...


They are just playing to their crazy base for the midterms and 2020.
Trying to our crazy each other.
Now that's embarrassing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Haven't we had enough?
*University announces “White Awake” safe space for white students*





Grace GottschlingInvestigative Reporter@Grace_Gotcha Today at 8:52 AM EDT


*The new group is now one of four in the university’s “Diversity Issues” program series.*

*The announcement has been met with wide criticism from students on social media.*






The University of Maryland at College Park announced Friday a new diversity support group to create a “safe space” for white students to discuss their feelings about “interactions with racial and ethnic minorities.”

The support group, called “White Awake,” will help white students who may “sometimes feel uncomfortable and confused before, during, or after interactions with racial and ethnic minorities.”

“I am ashamed over the execution of white awake nor do I fully understand its clause."   Tweet This



[RELATED: University offers guide on 'talking to kids about whiteness']

“This group offers a safe space for White students to explore their experiences, questions, reactions, and feelings,” the description explains. “Members will support and share feedback with each other as they learn more about themselves and how they can fit into a diverse world.”

The description asks students if they want to “improve [their] ability to relate to and connect with people different from [themselves]” or if they want to become a better “ally.” The new group is now one of four in the university’s “Diversity Issues” program series. 

The group is being led by Noah Collins, who works for the UMD Counseling Center, and will be held once a week. Collins specializes in group therapy and is interested “especially in the areas of racial and cultural awareness,” according to his faculty bio.

[RELATED: Hiring process for new UMD diversity chief raises 'red flags']

The safe space has been met with harsh criticism from students on social media.

“I am ashamed over the execution of white awake nor do I fully understand its clause. ‘How they can fit into a diverse world’? Why do they need to attend therapy sessions on how to be a decent human being in society?” a UMD student wrote on Twitter. “Why do they need to have these sessions to learn how to coexist?”

“Just like classes. You can’t take one class and feel like you have all understanding over a certain subject,” the student added. “It takes practice, it takes problems, it takes more than one course, so ‘White Awake’ has good intention but I am skeptical over the fairytale result.”







[RELATED: Texas students launch 'No Whites Allowed' magazine]

_Campus Reform_ reached out to Collins and UMD for comment but did not receive a response by time of publication. If and when a comment is received, the article will be updated.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania?


Beautiful lady...
Do you like to read her name or did you have a point?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Likewise I'm sure . . . they'll take us all to the cleaners if we let them, that's what they do.


Just more duck shit....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just more duck shit....


So, besides you saying t is a buffoon, you still believe he has America and the American people's best interest in mind?

ten-actions-that-hurt-workers-during-trumps-first-year

100-ways-100-days-trump-hurt-americans

trump-trumka-afl-cio-labor-day-15-ways-hurt-american-worker-populism.html


----------



## Justafan (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Crazy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch deserves the death penalty right law and order guy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Bitch deserves the death penalty right law and order guy?


I would say yes, but lets see what comes out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, besides you saying t is a buffoon, you still believe he has America and the American people's best interest in mind?
> 
> ten-actions-that-hurt-workers-during-trumps-first-year
> 
> ...


Where did I say I "believe he has America and the American people's best interest in mind" ?
Makin' shit up again duck...tee'n' it up are ya? 
Well, he's picked two very well qualified men to serve on the SCOTUS
Unemployment is at 50 year lows and in some sectors record lows.
Wages are climbing, industries are investing money in America...so he's doing better than BHO ever did.
Didn't read your links Daffy, so sorry.
If I did I'd just have to post ones that say and conclude the opposite.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did I say I "believe he has America and the American people's best interest in mind" ?
> Makin' shit up again duck...tee'n' it up are ya?
> Well, he's picked two very well qualified men to serve on the SCOTUS
> Unemployment is at 50 year lows and in some sectors record lows.
> ...


I see you are once again having trouble following along, or are you simply demeaning yourself again?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are once again having trouble following along, or are you simply demeaning yourself again?


Wishful thinking and typical duck shit projecting...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are once again having trouble following along, or are you simply demeaning yourself again?


How do you still have a Liver? Can you at least provide a link like babblefish to translate your incoherent thoughts?


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You better watch your mouth, because inevitably it’s going to be a person of color taking care of your ass as you get older.  I dare you to talk crap to the nurse or hospital team when you’re in a time of need.


*That's been going on for ages in the Nursing Homes, now the incidents of what YOU are*
*describing is relatively very LOW.....YOU had better watch YOUR ass because if what*
*YOU want here in California happens YOU will be part of the Lower caste system YOU*
*brought here to the United States whether YOU like it or not....*

*Funny how that works isn't it !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How do you still have a Liver? Can you at least provide a link like babblefish to translate your incoherent thoughts?


Acetylene gas damage.....?


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2018)

*Acetylene in a trashbag with a Loooooooooong fuse...or a loooooooooong extension
cord to a sparkplug at one end and decent battery at the other.....

Talk about a Boom....

Note : Not recommended for any Liberals to try at all, requires a rational brain
to perform this irrational act...


PS...Static electricity is NOT you friend !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2018)

Ugly and stupid, just like her mom.YIKES!
Chelsea Clinton Believes Overturning Roe v. Wade Would Be ‘Unconscionable’ and ‘Unchristian’
https://www.redstate.com/kimberly_ross/2018/09/14/chelsea-clinton-roe-unconscionable-unchristian/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ugly and stupid, just like her mom.YIKES!
> Chelsea Clinton Believes Overturning Roe v. Wade Would Be ‘Unconscionable’ and ‘Unchristian’
> https://www.redstate.com/kimberly_ross/2018/09/14/chelsea-clinton-roe-unconscionable-unchristian/
> View attachment 3158


If the Clintons had a son, he'd look like Alfred E Newman


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2018)

SEPTEMBER 15, 2018
*Faking Your Way to Racial Equality*
By Robert Weissberg
Since the mid-1960s, billions have been spent to close race-related gaps in educational achievement. While these gaps have been somewhat narrowed, they have remained substantial and seem impervious to nearly all nostrums – everything from early intervention programs such as Head Start to hard-headed businesslike remedies such as firing incompetent teachers. Now, given decades of disappointment, what's next?

Let me suggest that "a solution" is emerging, but it is not what gap-obsessed egalitarians have in mind. This "solution" is deception – if genuine equally of outcome is unreachable, instead, provide the illusion of success. Remarkably, this deceit is often welcomed as if it were the real thing, with little outrage when fraudsters are exposed.

The National Center for Fair and Open Testing argues that teachers illicitly boosting student test scores is endemic. Such deception is particularly alluring at schools with large populations of underperforming minority students, where the dismal numbers can bring school closings or mass firings. Such cheating has been documented in Atlanta; Baltimore; and Washington, D.C. as well as in schools in Pennsylvania and New Jersey and elsewhere. They are, according to the center, just "the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2018)

Trump and Birthright Citizenship
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Donald Trump was right -- becoming a U.S. citizen should require more than your mother successfully sneaking past the U.S. Border Patrol.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/trump_and_birthright_citizenship.html


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SEPTEMBER 15, 2018
> *Faking Your Way to Racial Equality*
> By Robert Weissberg
> Since the mid-1960s, billions have been spent to close race-related gaps in educational achievement. While these gaps have been somewhat narrowed, they have remained substantial and seem impervious to nearly all nostrums – everything from early intervention programs such as Head Start to hard-headed businesslike remedies such as firing incompetent teachers. Now, given decades of disappointment, what's next?
> ...



*The politics of Racial Division are maintained by Politicians....*

*It's the ONLY way for them to divide humans and achieve their disgusting goals..*
*Otherwise we would ALL get along and that is not what THEY want !*

*Every Human has a unique and beautiful trait, that's what makes this world so*
*wonderful and special !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

WATCH: Anne Hathaway Attacks 'Straightness' And 'Whiteness'
46 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/35926/watch-anne-hathaway-attacks-straightness-and-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwiVrJya7sHdAhUKI6wKHeeGA04QqUMwAHoECAcQBQ&usg=AOvVaw1wS748k5FftQOM0YGiY0XO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

*Obama repeatedly stutters, talks about himself 79 times while campaigning for candidates*
September 15, 2018
By Kyle Olson

*No wonder this dope won't release his transcripts.
Stuttering, babbling fool.*


There were times during a Thursday rally Barack Obama couldn’t help but talk about himself, even though he was supposed to be talking about other people.

There were other times he could barely talk at all.

During the Cleveland rally for Rich Cordray and Betty Sutton, Obama repeatedly talked about himself, despite the candidates sitting behind him.

Several times, he stuttered as he attempted to attack President Trump and the success of recent Republican initiatives.



“I see you,” Obama started, pointing into the audience.

“Let, let, let, let, let me just say these, these are friends of mine,” Obama said, stumbling over his words, “I admit I am biased.”

Several times, Obama called Cordray and Sutton a “friend of mine.”

“I have worked with them,” he said, keeping the focus on himself.


Several times, Obama attempted to regale the audience with stories about when he was important and the President.

Speaking of Cordray, he said, “He had my back even when some of you couldn’t pronounce my name.”

After seemingly being forced to talk about the candidates he was campaigning for, Obama said, “But I have a broader message…”

He found a way to make a heckler about himself, too.

“I always miss having at least one heckler up in here,” Obama told the audience.

“I can never really hear what they’re saying, but I appreciate the exercise of free speech,” he said.

At one point, The Chosen One devolved into a stuttering mess, saying, “We, we, we, we, we, we, we, we, we spend…”

“I know that sometimes, when I was president, even when I was a candidate, folks would say, ‘Barack, you’re talking too long.’

‘You’re like too professorial, you’re explaining stuff too much,'” Obama said people told him.

“I know, but sometimes things are complicated and I didn’t, I, I, I, and I was confident…” he continued.

Making a pass at talking about the candidates, Obama said, “And that’s why I’m here. Not just because I love Ohio, although I do. And not just because I love Cleveland,” he said.

More than half way into his remarks, he finally said, “I want to talk a little bit about Rich just for a second.”

And he was meaning that pretty literally, as he quickly shifted back to talking about himself, and musing about his own opinions.

“I, I, I can’t, I can’t even beat Sasha at Jeopardy,” he said, getting way off the subject and talking about his daughter and the game show.

About 30 minutes into his remarks, Obama said, “Now listen, I know it’s hot so I gotta wrap up.”

But he just kept going.

“But here’s something I said last week that I want to repeat,” he said, before later saying virtually the same thing.

“I said this last week, I want to repeat it,” he said.

All told, Obama talked about himself 79 times during the roughly 40 minute speech, saying “I” 66 times, “Me” 5 times, “My” 5 times, and “Mine” 3 times.

Last week, Obama gave two speeches in which he mentioned himself a combined 168 times — 63 times in California and 102 times in Illinois.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

Christine Blasey Ford claims that  Brett Kavanaugh pinned her to a bed at a Maryland high school party they attended in the early 1980s, clumsily tried to remove her clothing and put his hand over her mouth when she tried to scream.

"I thought he might inadvertently kill me," Ford said. "He was trying to attack me and remove my clothing."

Yet this woman never uttered a word about this "attack" and her near death experience for 35+ years?
This wouldn't be admitted into evidence in a court of law

Yet this all makes perfect sense to many in DC.
The man should be removed from the bench, disbarred and sent to prison.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Christine Blasey Ford claims that  Brett Kavanaugh pinned her to a bed at a Maryland high school party they attended in the early 1980s, clumsily tried to remove her clothing and put his hand over her mouth when she tried to scream.
> 
> "I thought he might inadvertently kill me," Ford said. "He was trying to attack me and remove my clothing."
> 
> ...


From CNN:

The early 1980s: Christine Ford said that while she and Kavanaugh were high school students at their respective schools in Maryland, they both went to a party. Ford alleged that at this party, she was pushed into a bedroom and an inebriated Kavanaugh pinned her to a bed while his friend Mark Judge was watching and laughing. She said Kavanaugh groped her, tried to take off her clothes and placed his hand over her mouth when she tried to scream. Ford said she managed to escape when Judge jumped on top of them. Kavanaugh and Judge have denied the allegations, and Ford said she did not speak about the incident for years. Ford told The Washington Post that she thought it happened in the summer of 1982, when she would have been 15 and the newspaper said Kavanaugh would have been 17.
2012: While at couples therapy with her husband, Ford told the Post she described the alleged incident in detail for the first time. Her husband, Russell Ford, recalled to the Post that she talked during their 2012 sessions about the incident, mentioning Kavanaugh's last name and that he was a federal judge who might be on the Supreme Court eventually. Ford provided portions of the therapist's notes to the paper, which described an incident without mentioning Kavanaugh by name. The Post said the notes referred to four boys involved, which Ford said was an error made by her therapist. Ford told the Post four boys at the party, but only two were in the room.
Entire article:
https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/17/politics/kavanaugh-ford-timeline/index.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Obama repeatedly stutters, talks about himself 79 times while campaigning for candidates*
> September 15, 2018
> By Kyle Olson
> 
> ...


Too bad it didn't go like this:

When I lied to you about your healthcare..

When I lied to you that you can keep your doctor..

Back when I lied to you that your insurance rates wouldn't go up, not a dime...

When I lied about the economy never growing past 2%...

When I lied about ending the war in Iraq..

Back when my administration and I lied about the Fast and Furious..

When my administration and I failed to protect our embassy and then lied about it..


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> From CNN:
> 
> The early 1980s: Christine Ford said that while she and Kavanaugh were high school students at their respective schools in Maryland, they both went to a party. Ford alleged that at this party, she was pushed into a bedroom and an inebriated Kavanaugh pinned her to a bed while his friend Mark Judge was watching and laughing. She said Kavanaugh groped her, tried to take off her clothes and placed his hand over her mouth when she tried to scream. Ford said she managed to escape when Judge jumped on top of them. Kavanaugh and Judge have denied the allegations, and Ford said she did not speak about the incident for years. Ford told The Washington Post that she thought it happened in the summer of 1982, when she would have been 15 and the newspaper said Kavanaugh would have been 17.
> 2012: While at couples therapy with her husband, Ford told the Post she described the alleged incident in detail for the first time. Her husband, Russell Ford, recalled to the Post that she talked during their 2012 sessions about the incident, mentioning Kavanaugh's last name and that he was a federal judge who might be on the Supreme Court eventually. Ford provided portions of the therapist's notes to the paper, which described an incident without mentioning Kavanaugh by name. The Post said the notes referred to four boys involved, which Ford said was an error made by her therapist. Ford told the Post four boys at the party, but only two were in the room.
> ...


Read the Post article, Kavanaugh is an admitted gang member (“Beach Week aralph Club”and “Keg City Club”) and goes by the gang moniker “Bart O’Kavanaugh.”  A thug is a thug is a thug!


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Too bad it didn't go like this:
> 
> When I lied to you about your healthcare..
> 
> ...


You know Trump’s base is keeping Obamacare alive don’t you, at least they’re not that stupid? And how much better would it be if they didn’t intentionally try to sabotage it?  Talk about Envy with a capital E. 

Obama took the stock market from 5k and handed it off at 20k, saved your 401k, took unemployment from 10+ and handed it off at 4.7, and had gas at 2.50 /gal.  How much are you paying now?  Oh and by the way, even though unemployment numbers are at 3.9, there has been no ‘real’ wage increase.  Where’s all the trickle down from the tax cuts? I’ll gladly take an extra 40k  in retirement as opposed to $800/ year now from the cuts.  And I thought you guys were fiscal conservatives, adding 1.5 trillion to the deficit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You know Trump’s base is keeping Obamacare alive don’t you, at least they’re not that stupid? And how much better would it be if they didn’t intentionally try to sabotage it?  Talk about Envy with a capital E.
> 
> Obama took the stock market from 5k and handed it off at 20k, saved your 401k, took unemployment from 10+ and handed it off at 4.7, and had gas at 2.50 /gal.  How much are you paying now?  Oh and by the way, even though unemployment numbers are at 3.9, there has been no ‘real’ wage increase.  Where’s all the trickle down from the tax cuts? I’ll gladly take an extra 40k  in retirement as opposed to $800/ year now from the cuts.  And I thought you guys were fiscal conservatives, adding 1.5 trillion to the deficit.


Did you forget about the GDP?
Obama is  the ring leader of the worst recovery in history, give me 10 trillion and I could do better than that dude.
Your liberal stripes are showing.
I was ready to quit trump over the spending bill last year, but you and your friends lying on Trump 24/7 brought me back.

What do you think about this Kavanaugh thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You know Trump’s base is keeping Obamacare alive don’t you, at least they’re not that stupid? And how much better would it be if they didn’t intentionally try to sabotage it?  Talk about Envy with a capital E.
> 
> Obama took the stock market from 5k and handed it off at 20k, saved your 401k, took unemployment from 10+ and handed it off at 4.7, and had gas at 2.50 /gal.  How much are you paying now?  Oh and by the way, even though unemployment numbers are at 3.9, there has been no ‘real’ wage increase.  Where’s all the trickle down from the tax cuts? I’ll gladly take an extra 40k  in retirement as opposed to $800/ year now from the cuts.  And I thought you guys were fiscal conservatives, adding 1.5 trillion to the deficit.


More about your hero, the lawless bastard child.
*Revealed: The Justice Dept's secret rules for targeting journalists with FISA court orders*

Trevor Timm  
Executive Director

Today






Flckr: RestrictedData


Today, we are revealing—for the first time—the Justice Department’s rules for targeting journalists with secret FISA court orders. The documents were obtained as part of a Freedom of Information Act lawsuit brought by Freedom of the Press Foundation and Knight First Amendment Institute at Columbia University.



While civil liberties advocates have long suspected secret FISA court orders may be used (and abused) to conduct surveillance on journalists, the government—to our knowledge—has never acknowledged they have ever even contemplated doing so before the release of these documents today.

The FISA court rules below are entirely separate from—and much less stringent—than the rules for obtaining subpoenas, court orders, and warrants against journalists as laid out in the Justice Department’s “media guidelines,” which former Attorney General Eric Holder strengthened in 2015 after several scandals involving surveillance of journalists during the Obama era.

When using the legal authorities named in the “media guidelines,” the Justice Department (DOJ) must go through a fairly stringent multi-part test (e.g. certifying that the information is critical to an investigation, that it can’t be obtained by other means, and that the DOJ exhausted all other avenues before doing so) before targeting a journalist with surveillance. They must also get approval from the Attorney General.

With the FISA court rules, there is no multi-part test that we know of. The DOJ only must follow its regular FISA court procedures (which can be less strict than getting a warrant in a criminal case) and get additional approval from the Attorney General or Assistant Attorney General. FISA court orders are also inherently secret, and targets are almost never informed that they exist.






The documents raise several concerning questions:


How many times have FISA court orders been used to target journalists? The memo that accompanies these rules strongly suggests that there have been journalists subject to FISA court orders in the past (“Consistent with this determination, such applications [targeting members of the media] shall be reviewed by the Attorney General or Deputy Attorney General“) and that it’s entirely possible there are such orders active now. How many journalists have been targeted total, and are any currently under a FISA investigation? 


Why did the Justice Department keep these rules secret -- even their very existence -- when the Justice Department updated its “media guidelines” in 2015 with great fanfare? FISA Court orders are exempt from the media guidelines yet apparently these rules existed in secret at least since then. 


If these rules can now be released to the public, why are the FBI’s very similar rules for targeting journalists with due process-free National Security Letters still considered classified? And is the Justice Department targeting journalists with NSLs and FISA court orders to get around the stricter “media guidelines”?

We initially filed our FOIA lawsuit in part because we knew the DOJ had already kept the use of National Security Letters against members of the media exempt from the “media guidelines.” Those separate—and still secret rules—are in a redacted appendix in the FBI’s Domestic Investigations and Operations Guide (DOIG). A version was leaked to the Intercept in 2016 and they read very similar to these unredacted FISA court rules.

The fact that these were kept secret during the Obama administration is cause for great concern. Now, President Trump has repeatedly stated his hatred for the media, and his Attorney General Jeff Sessions has already tripled the amount of leak investigations since the Obama era (when they were already at an all time high). Has the Trump administration used FISA court orders to target journalists with surveillance? If so, when?

This is critically important information at a time when press freedom has been under threat from the government, and its role in our democracy has never been more important. We hope the Justice Department will answer these questions immediately.

Special thanks to our co-plaintiffs and legal counsel for this case, the Knight First Amendment Institute at Columbia University. you can read their full analysis of the secret FISA rules here. We hope this is just the first of many documents from this still-running FOIA case about the government’s surveillance of journalists we will be able to share with the public in the coming months.

You can read the full rules below (starting on page 10 of the PDF). 
U.S. Department of Justice
Office of Information Policy
Suite 11050
1425 New York Avenue, NW
Washington, DC 20530
-0001
Telephone: (202) 514-3642
August 31, 2018
Ms. Carrie DeCell
Knight First Amendment Institute
at Columbia University
314 Low Library
535 West 116
th
Street
New York, NY 10027
carrie.decell@knightcolumbia.org
Mr. Trevor Timm
Freedom of the Press Foundation
Re:
DOJ
-2018-000135 (AG)
601 Van Ness Avenue
DOJ
-2018-000288 (DAG)
Suite E731
DOJ
-2018-000289 (ASG)
San Francisco, CA 94102
17-
cv-9343 (S.D.N.
Y.)
trevor@freedom.press
TAZ
:JMS
Dear Ms. DeCell and Mr. Timm:
This
is in
response to your Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request dated
October 10,
2017, and received in this Office on October 11, 2017, for records concerning restrictions
imposed by statute, regulation, or the First Amendment on government surveillance targeting
members of the news media or otherwise implicating the freedoms of speech, association, or
the press
. This response is made on behalf of the
Offices of the Attorney General (OAG),
Deputy Attorney General (ODAG), and Associate Attorney General (OASG).
By letter dated July 31, 2018, we provided you with a partial response, and advised that
we were processing additional records
which were either recently referred, or require
d
additional consultations. Our review of the remaining material containing records responsive
to your request is now complete.
I have determined that fourteen
pages containing records responsive to your request are
appropriate for release with
excision
s, some on behalf of the Office of Legal Counsel, the
National Security Division, and the Federal Bureau of Investigation, pursuant to Exemptions 1,
3, 5, and 7(E) of the FOIA, 5 U.S.C. § 552(b)(1),
(b)(3), (b)(5), and (b)(7)(E). E
xemption 1
pertains to information that is properly classified in the interest of national security pursuant to
Executive Order 13526. Exemption 3 pertains to information exempted from release by
statute, in this instance 50 U.S.C. § 403-1(i)(1) (currently at 50 U.S.C. § 3024(i)(1)) (National
Security Act of 1947). Exemption 5 pertains to certain inter
- and intra- agency
communications protected by the deliberative process and attorney-
client privileges.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You know Trump’s base is keeping Obamacare alive don’t you, at least they’re not that stupid? And how much better would it be if they didn’t intentionally try to sabotage it?  Talk about Envy with a capital E.
> 
> Obama took the stock market from 5k and handed it off at 20k, saved your 401k, took unemployment from 10+ and handed it off at 4.7, and had gas at 2.50 /gal.  How much are you paying now?  Oh and by the way, even though unemployment numbers are at 3.9, there has been no ‘real’ wage increase.  Where’s all the trickle down from the tax cuts? I’ll gladly take an extra 40k  in retirement as opposed to $800/ year now from the cuts.  And I thought you guys were fiscal conservatives, adding 1.5 trillion to the deficit.


I can tell you this.

I've had my business since 1985. This current year is probably the bedt I've had in over 8 years. Spin it any way YOU want,  I don't care. 

BTW..  hpw much did healthcare go up? Ours went to $1500 a month. Thsnkfully the company my wife works for picked up the difference. 

And if you want to givevObama all this credit for what he did in his 8 years he also turned over a country whos race relations were set back to the 60s.


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> From CNN:
> 
> The early 1980s: Christine Ford said that while she and Kavanaugh were high school students at their respective schools in Maryland, they both went to a party. Ford alleged that at this party, she was pushed into a bedroom and an inebriated Kavanaugh pinned her to a bed while his friend Mark Judge was watching and laughing. She said Kavanaugh groped her, tried to take off her clothes and placed his hand over her mouth when she tried to scream. Ford said she managed to escape when Judge jumped on top of them. Kavanaugh and Judge have denied the allegations, and Ford said she did not speak about the incident for years. Ford told The Washington Post that she thought it happened in the summer of 1982, when she would have been 15 and the newspaper said Kavanaugh would have been 17.
> 2012: While at couples therapy with her husband, Ford told the Post she described the alleged incident in detail for the first time. Her husband, Russell Ford, recalled to the Post that she talked during their 2012 sessions about the incident, mentioning Kavanaugh's last name and that he was a federal judge who might be on the Supreme Court eventually. Ford provided portions of the therapist's notes to the paper, which described an incident without mentioning Kavanaugh by name. The Post said the notes referred to four boys involved, which Ford said was an error made by her therapist. Ford told the Post four boys at the party, but only two were in the room.
> ...



*This woman is a LIAR !*

*At 15 years old if something like that happened to the daughter of a CIA operative ( Esp CIA ) .....*
*A. She would have told her dad and mom.*
*B. She would have told ALL of her friends before the night was over.*
*C. Her dad would have been all over 17 year old Brett Kavanaugh like a wet towel.*
*D. The High School would have known.*
*E. Her High School would have known.*
*F. The Local Police Dept would have been informed.*
*G. His friend who supposedly was in the room would definitely have a different response !*
*H. ALL....and I do mean ALL of the young ladies now 50 year old women + would recount it !*

*As a Youth/Young Adult I attended and promoted many many many parties *
*and I am telling you ....She's a Goddamn LIAR !*

*She wishes she had been to " Animal House " style parties, but she was probably your *
*proverbial stick in the mud who fantasized.....*

*This Woman is a LIAR and she has boxed herself into a corner BIGTIME with the*
*made up shit to support Democrats....*

*She will go down in History as the Lying Piece of Crap who got down on her knees to *
*please the Democratic Party....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If the Clintons had a son, he'd look like Alfred E Newman


Seriously, look at Chelsea and take the hair away.
Its him.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More about your hero, the lawless bastard child.
> *Revealed: The Justice Dept's secret rules for targeting journalists with FISA court orders*
> 
> Trevor Timm
> ...


I’m not reading this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I’m not reading this.


I think you people are the ones who NEED to read it.
Sometimes medicine tastes bad, but you really need it.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I can tell you this.
> 
> I've had my business since 1985. This current year is probably the bedt I've had in over 8 years. Spin it any way YOU want,  I don't care.
> 
> ...


I’ve had my own business since ‘98 and I’ve seen no difference.  The only time I ever felt a dip was 2010, in the middle of the recovery.  

Of course your healthcare costs are higher with DT doing everything in his power (and certain states) to sabatoge it.  

Your kidding on that race relations thing right?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you people are the ones who NEED to read it.
> Sometimes medicine tastes bad, but you really need it.


Way too long, and who the F is the source.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Way too long, and who the F is the source.


This is why you people remain ignint.
You dont read.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you forget about the GDP?
> Obama is  the ring leader of the worst recovery in history, give me 10 trillion and I could do better than that dude.
> Your liberal stripes are showing.
> I was ready to quit trump over the spending bill last year, but you and your friends lying on Trump 24/7 brought me back.
> ...


Worst recovery ever?  Man U smoking some good shit.  Numbers don’t lie.

Kavanaugh - the cover up is worse than the crime.  He should have just owned it.  He shoulda said something like, “yes I used to drink and get wasted with my buddies in high school, I did go to drinking parties, and I did hook up with girls, but I have no independent recolllection of what Ms. Ford claims.  I may have been at a party where she was present, but again I have no recollection.  If I ever did anything of the sort that she claims I did, I sincerely apologize for my behavior.  Inebriated or not, that behavior is not only illegal, but offensive and wrong.”  

He’s going to get confirmed regardless.  Incident was too long ago and even by her account, it sounds like it all went down in less than a minute.

If this had never come up then the dems protest is just for show.  He’s getting in.  Plus, you have to be careful what you wish for, if they block his nomination, the next guy could be worse.  Reading between the lines on all the people who have supported him, he sounds as reasonable a person as were going to get.  As long as he’s not a stubborn narcissist (aka Scalia), I’m ok with it (because we can’t stall until 2020, somebody’s going in).  As for the whole abortion thing, it’s going to be left up to the States, so the West Coast states don’t have much to worry about.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Worst recovery ever?  Man U smoking some good shit.  Numbers don’t lie.
> 
> Kavanaugh - the cover up is worse than the crime.  He should have just owned it.  He shoulda said something like, “yes I used to drink and get wasted with my buddies in high school, I did go to drinking parties, and I did hook up with girls, but I have no independent recolllection of what Ms. Ford claims.  I may have been at a party where she was present, but again I have no recollection.  If I ever did anything of the sort that she claims I did, I sincerely apologize for my behavior.  Inebriated or not, that behavior is not only illegal, but offensive and wrong.”
> 
> ...


Obama borrowed against our kid's future to bail out the banks and public unions.
This softened the blow and allowed a meandering recovery, most of which was fueled by borrowed money being pumped directly into the stock market.
Its a house of cards.
Trump is not looking to pile on.
He's looking to the greatness of America to dig out.

hint,.. The private economy.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you people are the ones who NEED to read it.
> Sometimes medicine tastes bad, but you really need it.


Here you go, I skimmed enough to see that it talks about fisa warrants right?  So I’m taking this comes down to the fisa warrant and the Steele dossier, blah blah blah.  So hannity’s argument, because that’s all he talks about, is basically “fruit of the poisonous tree.”  If the warrant is illegal then nothing that is a fruit of that warrant comes in.  

You know what Scalia, Thomas, and the rest of the conservative block have said about “fruit of the poisonous tree?”  TOUGH SHIT, all the evidence comes in anyway.  The 4th amendment has been decimated by these tough on crime conservative honks.  So guess what, karma is a bitch, TOUGH SHIT even if that fisa warrant was fishy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Here you go, I skimmed enough to see that it talks about fisa warrants right?  So I’m taking this comes down to the fisa warrant and the Steele dossier, blah blah blah.  So hannity’s argument, because that’s all he talks about, is basically “fruit of the poisonous tree.”  If the warrant is illegal then nothing that is a fruit of that warrant comes in.
> 
> You know what Scalia, Thomas, and the rest of the conservative block have said about “fruit of the poisonous tree?”  TOUGH SHIT, all the evidence comes in anyway.  The 4th amendment has been decimated by these tough on crime conservative honks.  So guess what, karma is a bitch, TOUGH SHIT even if that fisa warrant was fishy.


Trump is gonna put it all out there.
Transparency and shit.

This is good, right?


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obama borrowed against our kid's future to bail out the banks and public unions.
> This softened the blow and allowed a meandering recovery, most of which was fueled by borrowed money being pumped directly into the stock market.
> Its a house of cards.
> Trump is not looking to pile on.
> ...


So t's big deficit play doesn't bother you?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obama borrowed against our kid's future to bail out the banks and public unions.
> This softened the blow and allowed a meandering recovery, most of which was fueled by borrowed money being pumped directly into the stock market.
> Its a house of cards.
> Trump is not looking to pile on.
> ...


Did you just take a hit of SJ’s blunt?  What do you think the tax cuts were?  1.5 trillion added to the debt to try and pump the economy, and when, by all accounts, we didn’t need it (he needed it for his ego, he is so Envious of Obama he couldn’t help himself). 

And we are in a protectionist economy (forget about free markets) pumping government money into the economy with all these bailouts (steel, aluminum, coal, agriculture).   We’re bailing out loser industries for what, they lost!  Talk about socialist policies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Did you just take a hit of SJ’s blunt?  What do you think the tax cuts were?  1.5 trillion added to the debt to try and pump the economy, and when, by all accounts, we didn’t need it (he needed it for his ego, he is so Envious of Obama he couldn’t help himself).
> 
> And we are in a protectionist economy (forget about free markets) pumping government money into the economy with all these bailouts (steel, aluminum, coal, agriculture).   We’re bailing out loser industries for what, they lost!  Talk about socialist policies.


You believe the government letting us keep more of our own money is an entitlement?
Ok.
Thank God nobody ever thinks the government should go hungry.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Did you just take a hit of SJ’s blunt?  What do you think the tax cuts were?  1.5 trillion added to the debt to try and pump the economy, and when, by all accounts, we didn’t need it (he needed it for his ego, he is so Envious of Obama he couldn’t help himself).
> 
> And we are in a protectionist economy (forget about free markets) pumping government money into the economy with all these bailouts (steel, aluminum, coal, agriculture).   We’re bailing out loser industries for what, they lost!  Talk about socialist policies.


You're a recycled pinko poster.
Nothing new.

signed, a little dissappointed.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You believe the government letting us keep more of our own money is an entitlement?
> Ok.
> Thank God nobody ever thinks the government should go hungry.


You just posted "Obama borrowed against our kid's future to bail out the banks and public unions" but you don't seem to be bothered by t's even bigger loan from our kids - which seems to have no other purpose than paying back his big-money supporters and keeping the poorer sheep bleating happily (at least until their cuts expire).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> You just posted "Obama borrowed against our kid's future to bail out the banks and public unions" but you don't seem to be bothered by t's even bigger loan from our kids - which seems to have no other purpose than paying back his big-money supporters and keeping the poorer sheep bleating happily (at least until their cuts expire).


Letting people keep their own money is not borrowing.
The government just needs to figure out how to deal with it, you know,..
like they expect us to.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Letting people keep their own money is not borrowing.


Debt is debt, whether it came from overspending or underearning.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Debt is debt, whether it came from overspending or underearning.


You dont see the difference.
This is why you're not a conservative.
The government is not the economy.
Its just a tool employed to facilitate the yield.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont see the difference.
> This is why you're not a conservative.
> The government is not the economy.
> Its just a tool employed to facilitate the yield.


Still loopy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Still loopy.


Circle.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Circle.


Yeah, I noticed.  Do you have any explanation for your recent decline?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I’m not reading this.


Why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Here you go, I skimmed enough to see that it talks about fisa warrants right?  So I’m taking this comes down to the fisa warrant and the Steele dossier, blah blah blah.  So hannity’s argument, because that’s all he talks about, is basically “fruit of the poisonous tree.”  If the warrant is illegal then nothing that is a fruit of that warrant comes in.
> 
> You know what Scalia, Thomas, and the rest of the conservative block have said about “fruit of the poisonous tree?”  TOUGH SHIT, all the evidence comes in anyway.  The 4th amendment has been decimated by these tough on crime conservative honks.  So guess what, karma is a bitch, TOUGH SHIT even if that fisa warrant was fishy.


I don't think they have anything on Trump, these poor bastards that are going to jail and or having their lives ruined is a shame.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 17, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Did you just take a hit of SJ’s blunt?  What do you think the tax cuts were?  1.5 trillion added to the debt to try and pump the economy, and when, by all accounts, we didn’t need it (he needed it for his ego, he is so Envious of Obama he couldn’t help himself).
> 
> And we are in a protectionist economy (forget about free markets) pumping government money into the economy with all these bailouts (steel, aluminum, coal, agriculture).   We’re bailing out loser industries for what, they lost!  Talk about socialist policies.


Sounds like someone else is smoking my shit and drinking my beer too.


----------



## espola (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think they have anything on Trump, these poor bastards that are going to jail and or having their lives ruined is a shame.


They have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think they have anything on Trump, these poor bastards that are going to jail and or having their lives ruined is a shame.


We’re a nation of laws remember.  Plus if they were innocent why did they plead guilty?  Don’t F with the feds or get in their crosshairs, they rarely lose.  Manafort is going to provide the final piece of the puzzle to a conspiracy charge against Jr and Kush.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why?


Too f‘n long.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You believe the government letting us keep more of our own money is an entitlement?
> Ok.
> Thank God nobody ever thinks the government should go hungry.


So how much should they take?  And do I have your word that you are not going to bitch and complain when government services are not to your standards?  That’s all I here from conservatives, whining like little bitches about everything.

Shit, you’re still blaming Obama for everything!  AND you have the senate, house, White House, and Supreme Court AND you’re still f’n complaining!!


----------



## Justafan (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a recycled pinko poster.
> Nothing new.
> 
> signed, a little dissappointed.


Disappointed, nothing new?  Really?  Here’s the deal, you guys aren’t interested in a serious discussion, you’re just here for affirmation from like minded people.  I just throw in some shit just so that you know, that I know, you’re full of shit.  

I have never seen one of the posts calling out conservatives in any way.  I do it all the time with dems and libs b/c I hate phonies and hypocrites.  Did you not see what I posted regarding Kavanaugh?  Although I’m watching all the latest and he’s doubling down that he didn’t do it and he wasn’t there.  That’s f’n weak.  Here’s a prediction, he’s going to crack when he testifies. 

You want a serious discussion, really, let’s see if we can actually have one?  You can’t stand Obama and I can’t stand DT, but I have balls enough to point out things he has done right.  I’ll start with one good thing from DT and then it’s your turn on Obama.  

I’ll throw you a bone.  North Korea - he’s broken the ice with Kim and that’s a good thing.  Because of that the threat of war is way down.  DT did not win the game like he claimed, but he had a nice 1st quarter and the outlook looks promising.   And I’m not even going to give him shit for the pace of denuclearization, that will take a long time if it even happens at all.  

Your turn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> We’re a nation of laws remember.  Plus if they were innocent why did they plead guilty?  Don’t F with the feds or get in their crosshairs, they rarely lose.  Manafort is going to provide the final piece of the puzzle to a conspiracy charge against Jr and Kush.


That's a total waste of time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Worst recovery ever?  Man U smoking some good shit.  Numbers don’t lie.
> 
> Kavanaugh - the cover up is worse than the crime.  He should have just owned it.  He shoulda said something like, “yes I used to drink and get wasted with my buddies in high school, I did go to drinking parties, and I did hook up with girls, but I have no independent recolllection of what Ms. Ford claims.  I may have been at a party where she was present, but again I have no recollection.  If I ever did anything of the sort that she claims I did, I sincerely apologize for my behavior.  Inebriated or not, that behavior is not only illegal, but offensive and wrong.”
> 
> ...


Obama Wins The Gold For Worst Economic Recovery Ever
Forbes
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.forbes.com/sites/louiswoodhill/2012/08/01/obama-wins-the-gold-for-worst-economic-recovery-ever/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj73piHxcTdAhUM7qwKHZs0CM8QFjABegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw2anYcIW8e-mSp4s0Y_4rhO&ampcf=1
Yes, this is the slowest U.S. recovery since WWII - CNN Money
CNN.com › money › news › economy
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://money.cnn.com/2016/10/05/news/economy/us-recovery-slowest-since-wwii/index.html&ved=2ahUKEwj73piHxcTdAhUM7qwKHZs0CM8QFjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw0lAwFtY3Tgcn9G75-ZzW0Q


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Disappointed, nothing new?  Really?  Here’s the deal, you guys aren’t interested in a serious discussion, you’re just here for affirmation from like minded people.  I just throw in some shit just so that you know, that I know, you’re full of shit.
> 
> I have never seen one of the posts calling out conservatives in any way.  I do it all the time with dems and libs b/c I hate phonies and hypocrites.  Did you not see what I posted regarding Kavanaugh?  Although I’m watching all the latest and he’s doubling down that he didn’t do it and he wasn’t there.  That’s f’n weak.  Here’s a prediction, he’s going to crack when he testifies.
> 
> ...


Blah, blah, blah... Fken blowhard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Blah, blah, blah... Fken blowhard.


These Hillary voters know everything, just ask them.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Blah, blah, blah... Fken blowhard.


Your turn tough guy.   You just can’t do it can you?  That’s what I thought, cowards.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Disappointed, nothing new?  Really?  Here’s the deal, you guys aren’t interested in a serious discussion, you’re just here for affirmation from like minded people.  I just throw in some shit just so that you know, that I know, you’re full of shit.
> 
> I have never seen one of the posts calling out conservatives in any way.  I do it all the time with dems and libs b/c I hate phonies and hypocrites.  Did you not see what I posted regarding Kavanaugh?  Although I’m watching all the latest and he’s doubling down that he didn’t do it and he wasn’t there.  That’s f’n weak.  Here’s a prediction, he’s going to crack when he testifies.
> 
> ...


I think our government stopped working for us decades ago.
Both sides.
I voted for Obama over McCain, and stated this publicly on the precursor to this forum.
He was a sham, and certainly no outsider.
Donald Trump is hated by both sides, (really just one big side) because he wont play along .

The people who voted for him , like me, are finally, for once in our lives, seeing some representation in Washington.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Your turn tough guy.   You just can’t do it can you?  That’s what I thought, cowards.


I honestly can't think of 1 thing Obama did that I agreed with.
Maybe destroying our reputation around the world.
Maybe lying his ass off over healthcare.
Maybe destroying the small town type banking industry.
Maybe letting our Heros die in Benghazi.
Maybe sending illegal guns to Mexico that killed Americans.
Maybe purposely racially dividing our country, after all, that's what community organizers do.
Yeah, I can't think of anything he did well, except,


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I’ve had my own business since ‘98 and I’ve seen no difference.  The only time I ever felt a dip was 2010, in the middle of the recovery.
> 
> Of course your healthcare costs are higher with DT doing everything in his power (and certain states) to sabatoge it.
> 
> Your kidding on that race relations thing right?


Really? You can't be that detached from reality. Our HC went up thanks to Obama, during Obamas terms and has nothing to do with Trump. You're grabbing at straws there.

Race relations... have you've been living in a cave? No really. Have you? I'm just gonna leave that right there because you must be living on fantasy island and I don't want to ruin it for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> So how much should they take?  And do I have your word that you are not going to bitch and complain when government services are not to your standards?  That’s all I here from conservatives, whining like little bitches about everything.
> 
> Shit, you’re still blaming Obama for everything!  AND you have the senate, house, White House, and Supreme Court AND you’re still f’n complaining!!


Im not the guy whining.
Im the guy who wanted the tax cuts and cant wait for more.
Did you mean to say, "winning"?

Are you the artist formerly known as Prince?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I honestly can't think of 1 thing Obama did that I agreed with.
> Maybe destroying our reputation around the world.
> Maybe lying his ass off over healthcare.
> Maybe destroying the small town type banking industry.
> ...


That’s what I thought, not one of you has the balls to say one thing that Obama did right.  You won’t even give him credit for Osama Bin Laden.  

That’s the same as somebody criticizing DT and not giving him credit for anything.  You guys detest people who can’t see the positives of DT and yet you do the same to Obama.  Phony, cowardly hypocrites.  You guys just can’t do it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> That’s what I thought, not one of you has the balls to say one thing that Obama did right.  You won’t even give him credit for Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> That’s the same as somebody criticizing DT and not giving him credit for anything.  You guys detest people who can’t see the positives of DT and yet you do the same to Obama.  Phony, cowardly hypocrites.  You guys just can’t do it.


He did allow the military to go into Pakistan and get Binny.
He gets credit for letting our guys do their job that one time.
Not so much with Benghazi, though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> That’s what I thought, not one of you has the balls to say one thing that Obama did right.  You won’t even give him credit for Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> That’s the same as somebody criticizing DT and not giving him credit for anything.  You guys detest people who can’t see the positives of DT and yet you do the same to Obama.  Phony, cowardly hypocrites.  You guys just can’t do it.


How hard was that decision to kill bin laden?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How hard was that decision to kill bin laden?


It was risky.
Had Binny not been there, or had the mission failed he would have looked like an even bigger failure.
I think the Pakistanis probably sold Binny out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How hard was that decision to kill bin laden?


I dont think he would have ok'd the mission unless it was 100% positive Bin Laden was there.
I truly believe the Pakistanis gave him up, and the uncertainty was concocted as cover for the Pakistani establishment.
Making Obama appear as if he actually had a set of balls was an added benefit for our establishment.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> So how much should they take?  And do I have your word that you are not going to bitch and complain when government services are not to your standards?  That’s all I here from conservatives, whining like little bitches about everything.
> 
> Shit, you’re still blaming Obama for everything!  AND you have the senate, house, White House, and Supreme Court AND you’re still f’n complaining!!


That's all you hear? 
Horseshit!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> That’s what I thought, not one of you has the balls to say one thing that Obama did right.  You won’t even give him credit for Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> That’s the same as somebody criticizing DT and not giving him credit for anything.  You guys detest people who can’t see the positives of DT and yet you do the same to Obama.  Phony, cowardly hypocrites.  You guys just can’t do it.




How can you not love this guy? 
That is if you are an American Patriot.
*Pollak: Celebrating Two Years of Restoration Under President Trump on Constitution Day*
21EmailGoogle+Twitter






Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images
17 Sep 201814
*On March 20, 2010, tens of thousands of Tea Party protesters gathered on Capitol Hill to oppose the imminent passage of Obamacare in the House of Representatives.*
One of the more memorable signs was one that simply read, “Restoration Not Transformation.” It was a slogan that referred to Barack Obama’s declaration, days before the 2008 presidential election, that his goal was “fundamentally transforming the United States of America.” In response, a grass roots movement emerged that aimed not only to control federal spending, but also to defend the Constitution of the United States from Obama’s designs.



The Tea Party fell short of its first goal — largely because politicians, right and left, find it impossible to cut spending on anything. (Most of the “cuts” of the dreaded “sequester” were merely caps on increased future spending.) But it succeeded in the second, thanks to the election of President Donald Trump, who has set about restoring the Founders’ constitutional vision.

He has done so in the following ways:




Appointing conservative, constitutionalist, originalist judges
Rolling back the heavy regulations of the administrative state
Obeying the decisions of the courts (as Obama did not)
Removing Obamacare’s most constitutionally problematic provision, the individual mandate
Withdrawing from the Paris Climate Accords and the Iran nuclear deal, neither of which were ratified by the Senate
Defending the Second Amendment against gun control hysteria
Defending the free speech on campus
Defending religious freedom by easing restrictions on political speech from the pulpit
Defending the free press with a more accessible White House
Granting states more power to decide social issues themselves
Critics of the president might counter by accusing him of attacking the free press because he slams the “fake news” media, for example, or attacking the law enforcement and intelligence services by accusing them of political bias. In each case Trump is criticizing the performance of these institutions — not the institutions themselves.

Would-be Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) claimed on Twitter on Monday — in honor of Constitution Day, no less — that Republicans were “blocking the Congress from performing Constitutionally-required oversight of the Trump Administration.” Her comments came just ten minutes after House Oversight Committee chair Trey Gowdy (R-SC) had announced that he would be investigating the head of the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) over allegations that he had misused government transportation. On that issue, as on others, Republicans in Congress have been aggressive in holding the administration accountable — certainly much more so than Democrats had been when they ran interference for Obama.

Some of Trump’s rhetoric suggests he is frustrated with the Constitution’s checks and balances. But he never disobeys them — unlike his predecessor, who did so brazenly with his “pen and phone.”


On this Constitution Day, Trump has given the nation something to celebrate again


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Letting people keep their own money is not borrowing.
> The government just needs to figure out how to deal with it, you know,..
> like they expect us to.


ie... cut back government spending.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Debt is debt, whether it came from overspending or underearning.


No, it's not. If debt is die to government overspending that can be reigned in then it's not the same. SMH


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Worst recovery ever?  Man U smoking some good shit.


Historically speaking, yes. Where do you get your information from?

And for how long did Obama blame Bush? His entire first term? SMH...

Credit for Obama? His administration got Bin Laden.  Major props for that.


----------



## Booter (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think he would have ok'd the mission unless it was 100% positive Bin Laden was there.
> I truly believe the Pakistanis gave him up, and the uncertainty was concocted as cover for the Pakistani establishment.
> Making Obama appear as if he actually had a set of balls was an added benefit for our establishment.


Obama did not relent in going after Bin Laden, and may have even doubled down on his predecessor’s effort. In 2006, conservative Weekly Standard editor Fred Barnes told Hannity’s Fox News that in a recent meeting with Bush, the president had told him “bin Laden doesn’t fit with the administration’s strategy for combating terrorism.” Barnes said Bush told him that capturing bin Laden is “not a top priority use of American resources.”

And just six months after 9/11, Bush suggested in a press conference that Bin Laden was not a top priority for his administration. Asked whether Bush thought capturing Bin Laden was important, Bush scolded those who cared about Bin Laden for not “understand[ing] the scope of the mission” because *Bin Laden was just “one person,” whom Bush said, "I really just don’t spend that much time on him, to be honest with you." *

GW Bush - now there is a man with balls - NOT!!!!


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Seriously, look at Chelsea and take the hair away.
> Its him.


*I can't.....it's that scary.*

*That's bad.....*

*She must be able to pull a vacuum that'll bring a golf ball off the bottom of a pool thru a hose....*
*Why else would someone marry that and look at that every morning...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

*'Unprecedented' Government Spending Spree Picks Up Speed...*
*Senate approves $854B bill...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Worst recovery ever?  Man U smoking some good shit.  Numbers don’t lie.
> 
> Kavanaugh - the cover up is worse than the crime.  He should have just owned it.  He shoulda said something like, “yes I used to drink and get wasted with my buddies in high school, I did go to drinking parties, and I did hook up with girls, but I have no independent recolllection of what Ms. Ford claims.  I may have been at a party where she was present, but again I have no recollection.  If I ever did anything of the sort that she claims I did, I sincerely apologize for my behavior.  Inebriated or not, that behavior is not only illegal, but offensive and wrong.”
> 
> ...




*He didn't do it.....*

*It's a " Hit " job ....*

*Just like you must be hittin something to post that !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Your turn tough guy.   You just can’t do it can you?  That’s what I thought, cowards.



*Go back in the bano and clean up.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> Obama did not relent in going after Bin Laden, and may have even doubled down on his predecessor’s effort. In 2006, conservative Weekly Standard editor Fred Barnes told Hannity’s Fox News that in a recent meeting with Bush, the president had told him “bin Laden doesn’t fit with the administration’s strategy for combating terrorism.” Barnes said Bush told him that capturing bin Laden is “not a top priority use of American resources.”
> 
> And just six months after 9/11, Bush suggested in a press conference that Bin Laden was not a top priority for his administration. Asked whether Bush thought capturing Bin Laden was important, Bush scolded those who cared about Bin Laden for not “understand[ing] the scope of the mission” because *Bin Laden was just “one person,” whom Bush said, "I really just don’t spend that much time on him, to be honest with you." *
> 
> GW Bush - now there is a man with balls - NOT!!!!


*Obama did NOT go after Bin Laden......*

*American Troops DID !*

*Bin Laden was killed to cover up the CIA operations*
* that would have implicated " Dirty " Politicians !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Obama did NOT go after Bin Laden......*
> 
> *American Troops DID !*
> 
> ...


Disagree... it was at the direction of the Commander in Chief.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was risky.
> Had Binny not been there, or had the mission failed he would have looked like an even bigger failure.
> I think the Pakistanis probably sold Binny out.


He would have looked like Carter... well more like Carter.


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Disagree... it was at the direction of the Commander in Chief.


*He dick tated.....Our Troops actually did the job...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2018)

*Ask yourself Ricky ....why was the WHOLE seal team on that Chinook in*
*an overtly hostile environment that was KNOWN to the Terrorists !*

*Who would put " THAT " WHOLE team in the same location at once*
*after PUBLICLY announcing who they where and who they killed .....*

*Who would do that .....*


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> No, it's not. If debt is die to government overspending that can be reigned in then it's not the same. SMH


Really?  Does government use a different kind of dollar?


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> ie... cut back government spending.


https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/budget-deficits-are-only-getting-bigger-under-trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/budget-deficits-are-only-getting-bigger-under-trump


Yeah, but that's ok now (never mind what they screamed about for 8 years) . . . we have a lot of low paying jobs, an increase in toxic chemicals being pumped into the environment and tax breaks for the wealthy! 
Oh happy joy-joy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, but that's ok now (never mind what they screamed about for 8 years) . . . we have a lot of low paying jobs, an increase in toxic chemicals being pumped into the environment and tax breaks for the wealthy!
> Oh happy joy-joy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

The NFL is getting what they deserve, fuck all these douche bags who blew their fortunes and now want more.

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/5614626175001/?#sp=watch-live

Advertisement






*Pro Football Hall of Famers demand NFL health insurance, salaries*
By Thomas BarrabiPublished September 18, 2018SportsFOXBusiness





A group of 22 NFL Hall of Fame inductees on Tuesday threatened in a letter to boycott future induction ceremonies if the league does not grant them permanent health insurance and a slice of annual revenue, though at least two of the players later said the letter misrepresented their views.

Continue Reading Below


In a letter obtained by ESPN to NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, NFL Players Association Executive Director DeMaurice Smith and Pro Football Hall of Fame president C. David Baker, the former players said the NFL’s previous attempts to “appease” them amount to “public relations ploys” rather than effective solutions for the “severe health and financial problems” they face.  The letter’s signers include Joe Namath, Jerry Rice and Deion Sanders, among other league greats.

“We believe we deserve more,” the letter said. “We write to demand two things: Health insurance and an annual salary for all Hall of Famers that includes a share of league revenue. It might seem like a lot, but it’s a drop in the bucket for the country’s most profitable sports league.”

The NFL earned an estimated $14 billion in revenue during its 2017 league year, according to multiple reports, more than any of the four major U.S. sports leagues. The inductees argue that health insurance for every Pro Football Hall of Famer would cost about 3 cents for every $100 the league earns, while an annual salary would cost about 40 cents per $100 in revenue.


At least two of the players identified as co-signers of the letter later claimed that they have no intention of boycotting future ceremonies. Rice expressed support for efforts to secure health benefits for current and former NFL players, but said he was not a member of the “Hall of Fame board of directors” referenced in the letter.



Former NFL quarterback Kurt Warner said his name was “mistakenly attached” to the letter.


An NFL spokesman did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

“The NFL is notorious for the hard line it takes against players in negotiations. Yet the league always seems to have plenty of money for other priorities,” the letter said, noting that Goodell earns $40 million annually under the terms of his recent contract extension.

The full list of Hall of Fame inductees said to have signed the letter includes Eric Dickerson, Marcus Allen, Mel Blount, Derrick Brooks, Jim Brown, Earl Campbell, Richard Dent, Carl Ellard, Marshall Faulk, Mike Haynes, Rickey Jackson, Ronnie Lott, Curtis Martin, Joe Namath, John Randle, Jerry Rice, Deion Sanders, Bruce Smith, Jackie Smith, Lawrence Taylor, Kurt Warner and Sarah White, the widow of Reggie White.

The inductees say they are prepared to skip future induction ceremonies, which are traditionally attended by most, if not all, living Pro Football Hall of Fame members. The Pro Football Hall of Fame celebrates its 100th anniversary in 2020


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The NFL is getting what they deserve, fuck all these douche bags who blew their fortunes and now want more.
> 
> 
> Advertisement
> ...


Don't some of those guys qualify for Medicare/Medicaid?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The NFL is getting what they deserve, fuck all these douche bags who blew their fortunes and now want more.
> 
> 
> Advertisement
> ...


You demonstrate your misinformed/ill informed opinion in here all day, everyday. You are the first one in the last one out, why not spend some of those hours actually researching the nonsense you post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don't some of those guys qualify for Medicare/Medicaid?


Namath and Brown for sure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You demonstrate your misinformed/ill informed opinion in here all day, everyday. You are the first one in the last one out, why not spend some of those hours actually researching the nonsense you post.


Back it up Bozo.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Naturally, a post from this proven hypocrite deserves no more than a quick overview.  I have done just that.  Didn’t bother with the brunt of his typical copy and paste jobs from his usuals gang of idiotic “news” re-tellers that twist and ignore facts and dwell on irrelevant tangents the deplorables feed on like vultures over a dead possum in an open field.

NFL is the pinnacle of a series of interacted but separate sports programs designed to teach intet surf youngsters, mostly boys to men, the game of football.

Science has conclusively shown in recent years that concussions of varying degree upon the human brain has a debilitating and lifelong adverse affect on the development of an array of mental health conditions and diseases, most notably CTE, or Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy, to an increasingly alarming ratio of football players at any point in their lives, most notably after they end their football careers at whatever levels they achieve, and unfortunately those who acquire the condition often die early, or have significant mental impairment issues for the remainder of their lives.

If football were the equivalent to rhythm gymnastics, I suspect rhythm gymnastics would cease to be a sport or activity in the majority of nations of the world.  But it is not.

No. Football is a billion dollar sports dynasty most of us dearly love to watch, and as youth, play to whatever level one feels motivated to join.  Flag football, Pop Warner, etc.

Helmet reengineerimg is ongoing. Rules of head to head tackles are working to address the risks.

The fact that the leadership of the NFL *knew*  years earlier of CTE and its effect on a players yet did nothing, just as tobacco executives knew for decades the increase of cancers to lungs, throats, bronchial tissues, lips, tongues, etc. yet did nothing is a testiment to unregulated capitalism.

Former NFL players, determined by their years in the league, deserve health care paid entirely by the NFL, for all reasonably related medical conditions stemming from brain injuries.  

Being in or out of the HOF is irrelevant.   Included in the assessment of the degree of free mental heath care based on time in the NFL need factor in the 8-10 years each of these former NFL players devoted to college (4 years), high school (usually 4 years) and documented full tackle football before high school.  

Those earlier years were all designed by each player that earned selection to the NFL to one day be an NFL player.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Naturally, a post from this proven hypocrite deserves no more than a quick overview.  I have done just that.  Didn’t bother with the brunt of his typical copy and paste jobs from his usuals gang of idiotic “news” re-tellers that twist and ignore facts and dwell on irrelevant tangents the deplorables feed on like vultures over a dead possum in an open field.
> 
> NFL is the pinnacle of a series of interacted but separate sports programs designed to teach intet surf youngsters, mostly boys to men, the game of football.
> 
> ...


"The world needs ditch diggers too, Danny"
The rocket scientists currently playing football could be redirected to a vocation more suitable to their brain health.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "The world needs ditch diggers too, Danny"
> The rocket scientists currently playing football could be redirected to a vocation more suitable to their brain health.


Are you really that ignorant, or just trying to be funny?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you really that ignorant, or just trying to be funny?


Enlighten me, swami.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "The world needs ditch diggers too, Danny"
> The rocket scientists currently playing football could be redirected to a vocation more suitable to their brain health.


Those players who passed away, as a  more dignified manner than your crude use of grave diggers, is how I will proceed. 

Courts of law are avenues for heirs to obtain some measure of closure.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Naturally, a post from this proven hypocrite deserves no more than a quick overview.  I have done just that.  Didn’t bother with the brunt of his typical copy and paste jobs from his usuals gang of idiotic “news” re-tellers that twist and ignore facts and dwell on irrelevant tangents the deplorables feed on like vultures over a dead possum in an open field.
> 
> NFL is the pinnacle of a series of interacted but separate sports programs designed to teach intet surf youngsters, mostly boys to men, the game of football.
> 
> ...


What about applying for disability through SSA?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Those players who passed away, as a  more dignified manner than your crude use of grave diggers, is how I will proceed.
> 
> Courts of law are avenues for heirs to obtain some measure of closure.


Who said anything about grave diggers?
I think you need a special license for that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You demonstrate your misinformed/ill informed opinion in here all day, everyday. You are the first one in the last one out, why not spend some of those hours actually researching the nonsense you post.


What would you do if I didn't do what I did to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Namath and Brown for sure.


They want a cut of the profits too.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Enlighten me, swami.


You seem to have chosen "ignorant" as your response.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Naturally, a post from this proven hypocrite deserves no more than a quick overview.  I have done just that.  Didn’t bother with the brunt of his typical copy and paste jobs from his usuals gang of idiotic “news” re-tellers that twist and ignore facts and dwell on irrelevant tangents the deplorables feed on like vultures over a dead possum in an open field.
> 
> NFL is the pinnacle of a series of interacted but separate sports programs designed to teach intet surf youngsters, mostly boys to men, the game of football.
> 
> ...


Quick?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Naturally, a post from this proven hypocrite deserves no more than a quick overview.  I have done just that.  Didn’t bother with the brunt of his typical copy and paste jobs from his usuals gang of idiotic “news” re-tellers that twist and ignore facts and dwell on irrelevant tangents the deplorables feed on like vultures over a dead possum in an open field.
> 
> NFL is the pinnacle of a series of interacted but separate sports programs designed to teach intet surf youngsters, mostly boys to men, the game of football.
> 
> ...


Medicare for all baby!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to have chosen "ignorant" as your response.


Seem to?  He did respond to "ignorant".  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Those players who passed away, as a  more dignified manner than your crude use of grave diggers, is how I will proceed.
> 
> Courts of law are avenues for heirs to obtain some measure of closure.


They needed science to tell them that head to head collisions are bad for the brain?  You smart people crack me up.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What about applying for disability through SSA?


Sure, if your solution is to deny the cause of the condition, and the profitable organizations that created the conditions, and instead simply suggest another underfunded national program that would have no meaningful impact to those affected, sure, the SSA is a great way to sweep the problem under a neighbor’s rug.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Medicare for all baby!!


Perfect over-reaction to an opinion on a specific issue. Assuming “all” refers to every American.   My earlier opinion was clearly about NFL football players, not the entire populous of Americans.  Two groups of extraordinarily different population figures has been ignored by either ignorance or intent, yet wrong either way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Perfect over-reaction to an opinion on a specific issue. Assuming “all” refers to every American.   My earlier opinion was clearly about NFL football players, not the entire populous of Americans.  Two groups of extraordinarily different population figures has been ignored by either ignorance or intent, yet wrong either way.


Is medicare not available to ex-football players that meet the requirements?  What about disability from SSA?  What about the crown jewel, Affordable Care Act?  Are NFL football players not a part of the populous?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They needed science to tell them that head to head collisions are bad for the brain?  You smart people crack me up.


So you’ve scoured all of my posts and found narcissistant comments I’ve made about being “smart”.  Please cite just three or less of such posts, and you’ll be proven truthful.  Not citing any such posts, or refusing to respond to your allegation simply demonstrates your own opinion about the quality of my posts, be they signs of ignorant knowledge, or intelligence that threatens you, and shows you to be a coward.

Coward is a fairly common word I’m confident does not contribute to your obvious fear of conversing with people you perceive as better educated and/or more in tune with both history and current events.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is medicare not available to ex-football players that meet the requirements?  What about disability from SSA?  What about the crown jewel, Affordable Care Act?  Are NFL football players not a part of the populous?


They would be if they were ditch diggers instead of football stars.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So you’ve scoured all of my posts and found narcissistant comments I’ve made about being “smart”.  Please cite just three or less of such posts, and you’ll be proven truthful.  Not citing any such posts, or refusing to respond to your allegation simply demonstrates your own opinion about the quality of my posts, be they signs of ignorant knowledge, or intelligence that threatens you, and shows you to be a coward.
> 
> Coward is a fairly common word I’m confident does not contribute to your obvious fear of conversing with people you perceive as better educated and/or more in tune with both history and current events.


What does "smarmy" mean?
(asking for a friend, friend.)


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is medicare not available to ex-football players that meet the requirements?  What about disability from SSA?  What about the crown jewel, Affordable Care Act?  Are NFL football players not a part of the populous?


The NFL holds billions in reserve accounts, compounding thousands if not tens of thousands of dollars in interest and stock market gains via a panoply of investment advisory diversified investment strategies. 

They simply ought to provide cost free mental health to their players and former players, on a scale rational to the timing of each player’s NFL career.  

Citing various health insurance records plans is a simple tactical diversionary move no one is falling for.  Sorry.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does "smarmy" mean?
> (asking for a friend, friend.)


So I guess I refer you to my challenge to whoever the other nincompoop was who likened me to being “smart”.  Same rules.  Ready, set, go.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So you’ve scoured all of my posts and found narcissistant comments I’ve made about being “smart”.  Please cite just three or less of such posts, and you’ll be proven truthful.  Not citing any such posts, or refusing to respond to your allegation simply demonstrates your own opinion about the quality of my posts, be they signs of ignorant knowledge, or intelligence that threatens you, and shows you to be a coward.
> 
> Coward is a fairly common word I’m confident does not contribute to your obvious fear of conversing with people you perceive as better educated and/or more in tune with both history and current events.


Again, was science to tell them that head to head collisions are bad for the brain?  Stingley was paralyzed by Jack Tatum nearly 40 years ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The NFL holds billions in reserve accounts, compounding thousands if not tens of thousands of dollars in interest and stock market gains via a panoply of investment advisory diversified investment strategies.


Show me


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Those players who passed away, as a  more dignified manner than your crude use of grave diggers, is how I will proceed.
> 
> Courts of law are avenues for heirs to obtain some measure of closure.


I hate to resort to this, given the level of disingenuousness by so many posters here.  Assuming your “friendly” emoji was genuine re deceased football players, then a whole hearted thank you.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Again, was science to tell them that head to head collisions are bad for the brain?  Stingley was paralyzed by Jack Tatum nearly 40 years ago.


I’m more than aware of that awful incident.  I don’t think medical science at that time had any empirical data that would lend itself to NFL rules that might have given pause to Tatum in the moments before he tackled Stingley.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> They simply ought to provide cost free mental health to their players and former players, on a scale rational to the timing of each player’s NFL career.


In the mean time, if they need healthcare what solutions can you provide?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does "smarmy" mean?
> (asking for a friend, friend.)


Let your friend’s friend know I did not use that word in my post.  You’ll need to look it up in the Funk & Wagnall Dictionary in your porch next to the jar of mayonnaise.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In the mean time, if they need healthcare what solutions can you provide?


That’s for insurance industry sales forces, not a humble “Lose Weight, Ask Me How” twirling street sign holder.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m more than aware of that awful incident.  I don’t think medical science at that time had any empirical data that would lend itself to NFL rules that might have given pause to Tatum in the moments before he tackled Stingley.


Good grief.  You watch the video of helmet to helmet collision and say to yourself there is not enough empirical data?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That’s for insurance industry sales forces...


Exactly.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good grief.  You watch the video of helmet to helmet collision and say to yourself there is not enough empirical data?


It’s not been enough for decades of professional football, even when all they wore as head protection were leather caps.  

College teams seem to have a different designed helmet than the NFL.  College’s helmets have various conpartmentalized sections of varying depths. I don’t know if they are considered marginally safer than NFL helmets, which still maintain a overall equal distribution of protective materials.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The NFL is getting what they deserve, fuck all these douche bags who blew their fortunes and now want more.
> 
> 
> Advertisement
> ...


What the fuck do you guys care, you guys don’t watch anymore right?  They’re still kneeling and ratings are up, they’re shoving that flag right up your ass!  Are you guys gonna let them get a away with that shit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> What the fuck do you guys care, you guys don’t watch anymore right?  They’re still kneeling and ratings are up, they’re shoving that flag right up your ass!  Are you guys gonna let them get a away with that shit?


Don't think there are any kneelers in the hall of fame.
Little emotional tonight, you want to talk about it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't think there are any kneelers in the hall of fame.
> Little emotional tonight, you want to talk about it?


Lol!  Maybe that player union or agents can negotiate an entire compensation package that includes insurance.  What a novel idea huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> What the fuck do you guys care, you guys don’t watch anymore right?


Right.  But we have affordable healthcare in this country that I assume players can buy in to now  that they have a firm understanding of personal finance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Maybe that player union or agents can negotiate an entire compensation package that includes insurance.  What a novel idea huh?


I know an unemployed dude that knows healthcare and would get along with these takers. Maybe he can bring these people together. He also has been known to throw around pallets of cash like it's other people's money.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

Justafan said:


> What the fuck do you guys care, you guys don’t watch anymore right?  They’re still kneeling and ratings are up, they’re shoving that flag right up your ass!  Are you guys gonna let them get a away with that shit?


You have a short memory. Is that because other things are short in your life as well. What...you don't have the balls to admit your shortcomings?

I bet you don't!

Don't watch but follow. Get it now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Check out Bristol Palin


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

*Republican wins Texas special election...

Hillary won district by 12!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Send them all back,

67 MILLION DON'T SPEAK ENGLISH AT HOME


----------



## Justafan (Sep 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You have a short memory. Is that because other things are short in your life as well. What...you don't have the balls to admit your shortcomings?
> 
> I bet you don't!
> 
> Don't watch but follow. Get it now?


Cut the cord completely, the guys taking a knee don’t want you to “follow” either.  They can’t stand you and your kind, comprende amigo.  

By the way, you chose a the wrong year not to watch, the Rams are awesome and are super bowl contenders.  I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Cut the cord completely, the guys taking a knee don’t want you to “follow” either.  They can’t stand you and your kind, comprende amigo.
> 
> By the way, you chose a the wrong year not to watch, the Rams are awesome and are super bowl contenders.  I’ll keep you posted.


Why? Is every player taking a knee? 

You also assume too much. The Rams? It's been documented what team I pull for and why. So please continue to tell me what you think my "kind" is and what players in the NFL are thinking about me. I'll be laughing at you the whole time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Why would anyone expect something any different from this crooked bastard child.


*Chicago Officials HALT Obama Library Construction, Reveal Sweetheart Rent Deal *


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, but that's ok now (never mind what they screamed about for 8 years) . . . we have a lot of low paying jobs, an increase in toxic chemicals being pumped into the environment and tax breaks for the wealthy!
> Oh happy joy-joy!


*Eight years of destruction takes time to clean up, so don't blame the clean up crew on*
*YOUR parties shitty mess.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Cut the cord completely, the guys taking a knee don’t want you to “follow” either.  They can’t stand you and your kind, comprende amigo.
> 
> By the way, you chose a the wrong year not to watch, the Rams are awesome and are super bowl contenders.  I’ll keep you posted.


Really? You and your kind? Take it up with Jim Brown tough guy....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Cut the cord completely, the guys taking a knee don’t want you to “follow” either.  They can’t stand you and your kind, comprende amigo.
> 
> By the way, you chose a the wrong year not to watch, the Rams are awesome and are super bowl contenders.  I’ll keep you posted.


The lambs?
They beat 2 terrible teams, .500 and .375 winning % last year.
At least they don't have any kneelers.
They will be sissified soon enough being in Los Angeles.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really? You and your kind? Take it up with Jim Brown tough guy....


Justafan is turning out to be Justatool


Justafan said:


> They can’t stand you and your kind, comprende amigo.


You posted you own a business. Are you going to post the name of it? That way "my kind" can decide to give our business to another company. I'm guessing you don't have the balls to do it.

I dare you! Put your money where your mouth is!


----------



## Justafan (Sep 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Why? Is every player taking a knee?
> 
> You also assume too much. The Rams? It's been documented what team I pull for and why. So please continue to tell me what you think my "kind" is and what players in the NFL are thinking about me. I'll be laughing at you the whole time.


You and your kind = the protesters of the protesters.  Let me know who you team is, I’ll keep you posted from time to time.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Justafan is turning out to be Justatool
> 
> 
> You posted you own a business. Are you going to post the name of it? That way "my kind" can decide to give our business to another company. I'm guessing you don't have the balls to do it.
> ...


You’re not “following” me correctly.  I’m not the one calling for a protest of the protest.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You and your kind = the protesters of the protesters.  Let me know who you team is, I’ll keep you posted from time to time.


That's nice... what your company name? You know, so the protesters of the protesters can know how you feel.

Put your money where your mouth is. 

Bet you won't do it. 

I dare you! Don't be a hypocrite now after calling everyone else one!


----------



## Justafan (Sep 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really? You and your kind? Take it up with Jim Brown tough guy....


No I’m not the tough guy, the kneeling protesters (who have the balls to risk their livelihoods for something they believe in) are the tough guys and they are giving you and your kind (see definition above) the big middle finger, and this  includes Jim Brown (ha, like you like Jim Brown).  They keep kneeling and ratings are up.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You’re not “following” me correctly.  I’m not the one calling for a protest of the protest.


Apparently your speaking on behalf of the NFL players. Did you play in the NFL? It seems like you feel the same way?

So put your money where your mouth is. What's your company name?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> No I’m not the tough guy, the kneeling protesters (who have the balls to risk their livelihoods for something they believe in) are the tough guys and they are giving you and your kind (see definition above) the big middle finger, and this  includes Jim Brown (ha, like you like Jim Brown).  They keep kneeling and ratings are up.


So if the ratings are up what are they risking? Nothing!

You are so full of it...


----------



## Justafan (Sep 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> That's nice... what your company name? You know, so the protesters of the protesters can know how you feel.
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> ...


I’ve never taken a side, you guys have, not me.  I’m not a moralist, you are.  I just call you out on your hypocrisy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I’ve never taken a side, you guys have, not me.  I’m not a moralist, you are.  I just call you out on your hypocrisy.


You telling me to "cut the cord" and that "they can't stand my type" is not taking a side. You're the biggest hypocrite on here. Not to mention gutless. I can guarantee you that there are many NFL players who would tell to just shut up because you don't speak for them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Let your friend’s friend know I did not use that word in my post.  You’ll need to look it up in the Funk & Wagnall Dictionary in your porch next to the jar of mayonnaise.


I never said you used the word.
I used it, and asked you what it meant, Smarmy McSmarmerfarber.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You and your kind = the protesters of the protesters.  Let me know who you team is, I’ll keep you posted from time to time.


You sound an awful lot like shitface.
Is that you?


----------



## Justafan (Sep 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So if the ratings are up what are they risking? Nothing!
> 
> You are so full of it...


I


Multi Sport said:


> You telling me to "cut the cord" and that "they can't stand my type" is not taking a side. You're the biggest hypocrite on here. Not to mention gutless. I can guarantee you that there are many NFL players who would tell to just shut up because you don't speak for them.


I’m defending the protesters only, I’m sure there ok with me defending them against hypocrites like you who say F the NFL, but then backtrack and say “not really.”


----------



## Justafan (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sound an awful lot like shitface.
> Is that you?


You can’t handle when somebody comes at you hard huh?  Remember SJ came out swinging call these guys douche bags, just fighting fire with fire.  Remember you guys are incapable of having an intellectually honest and serious conversation on these issues so it turns into pissing contest.

I’ve called out libs and dems all the time and I had to twist your arms to concede killing Bin Laden was the one and only positive for Obama.  You’d be surprised at my real takes on some issues including immigration.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I
> 
> 
> I’m defending the protesters only, I’m sure there ok with me defending them against hypocrites like you who say F the NFL, but then backtrack and say “not really.”


I havent watched the nfl for a couple years.
I used to be a huge fan.
Is it a boycott?, not really, Im just over it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You can’t handle when somebody comes at you hard huh?  Remember SJ came out swinging call these guys douche bags, just fighting fire with fire.  Remember you guys are incapable of having an intellectually honest and serious conversation on these issues so it turns into pissing contest.
> 
> I’ve called out libs and dems all the time and I had to twist your arms to concede killing Bin Laden was the one and only positive for Obama.  You’d be surprised at my real takes on some issues including immigration.


If you have a crush on me, its ok.
It happens.
Slow down and gather yourself.

I already told you I voted for Obama bin Barrymore the first time, and I gave him credit for not fucking up the Binny hit.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does "smarmy" mean?
> (asking for a friend, friend.)





Nonononono said:


> Let your friend’s friend know I did not use that word in my post.  You’ll need to look it up in the Funk & Wagnall Dictionary in your porch next to the jar of mayonnaise.


When you reply to my post by including it in it’s entirety, coupled with placing the word smarmy in quotations, nine reasonable and unbiased people out of ten will take it that your quotations apply to something you quote from my post.

But it never hurts to consult your Funk & Wagnall on your porch next to the mayonnaise jar. A few of your fellow nincompoops could take a lesson from it, if they (1) are old enough to get the reference, and (2) may find that my breathe of use of the English language does not imply I’m smart, therefore post in any manner that they should feel intellectually inferior to.  

See, I ended a sentence (and paragraph) with a preposition.  Just to screw with those guys.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> When you reply to my post by including it in it’s entirety, coupled with placing the word smarmy in quotations, nine reasonable and unbiased people out of ten will take it that your quotations apply to something you quote from my post.
> 
> But it never hurts to consult your Funk & Wagnall on your porch next to the mayonnaise jar. A few of your fellow nincompoops could take a lesson from it, if they (1) are old enough to get the reference, and (2) may find that my breathe of use of the English language does not imply I’m smart, therefore post in any manner that they should feel intellectually inferior to.
> 
> See, I ended a sentence (and paragraph) with a preposition.  Just to screw with those guys.


I see.
Can you tell me what "douche canoe" means?
(or more specifically, let "espola" know. He seems to have hit a stumbling block)


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I
> 
> 
> I’m defending the protesters only, I’m sure there ok with me defending them against hypocrites like you who say F the NFL, but then backtrack and say “not really.”


You are a lot like the other libby posters in here. Show me where I posted that I'm protesting? I said I follow but don't watch. You got that? Good.

The only hypocrite here is you. Calling others out then backpeddling when you get called out.  Still waiting to see if you have the balls to post your company name but I bet you wont.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I
> 
> 
> I’m defending the protesters only, I’m sure there ok with me defending them against hypocrites like you who say F the NFL, but then backtrack and say “not really.”


No, fuck the NFL, really.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You can’t handle when somebody comes at you hard huh?  Remember SJ came out swinging call these guys douche bags, just fighting fire with fire.  Remember you guys are incapable of having an intellectually honest and serious conversation on these issues so it turns into pissing contest.
> 
> I’ve called out libs and dems all the time and I had to twist your arms to concede killing Bin Laden was the one and only positive for Obama.  You’d be surprised at my real takes on some issues including immigration.


Why would you defend a douchebag from being called a douchebag? I am no hypocrite, I don't and haven't watched the NFL for years, maybe a super bowl if I have money riding on it.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see.
> Can you tell me what "douche canoe" means?
> (or more specifically, let "espola" know. He seems to have hit a stumbling block)


I assumed it was an insult.

A word of advice from an older insulter - insults have better traction when the recipient knows what you meant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2018)

Justafan said:


> You can’t handle when somebody comes at you hard huh?  Remember SJ came out swinging call these guys douche bags, just fighting fire with fire.  Remember you guys are incapable of having an intellectually honest and serious conversation on these issues so it turns into pissing contest.
> 
> I’ve called out libs and dems all the time and I had to twist your arms to concede killing Bin Laden was the one and only positive for Obama.  You’d be surprised at my real takes on some issues including immigration.


So you are saying you like my avatar.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I havent watched the nfl for a couple years.
> I used to be a huge fan.
> Is it a boycott?, not really, Im just over it.


I don’t watch because the pro level players have reached near perfection in throwing, catching, running, kicking, tackling, keeping both feet in bound on sideline catches, miracle come backs, etc. that makes no greater drama than has already played out before.  

College football still holds unexpected drama.

Attending a pro, or college games but for alma maters, without the benefit of replays, lack of drunken foul mouthed asses surrounding you, overpriced seats and parking, and nose bleed seats, let alone 55 plus inch 4G sets and relatively free alcohol and food makes attending an ordeal not worth it.  Be it a preseason game, to the Super Bowl. 

I’ve no alma mater football team, since all I have is my pending GED I’m very close to beginning on.  However, my kids are in the throws of it at their respective universities, each of marginal football prowess in impossibly tough leagues.  But those attendances well outweigh the technology and food and alcohol overpricing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I don’t watch because the pro level players have reached near perfection in throwing, catching, running, kicking, tackling, keeping both feet in bound on sideline catches, miracle come backs, etc. that makes no greater drama than has already played out before.
> 
> College football still holds unexpected drama.
> 
> ...


Dont bother with the GED.
Its a waste of time.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I see.
> Can you tell me what "douche canoe" means?
> (or more specifically, let "espola" know. He seems to have hit a stumbling block)


I didn’t complete grade school far enough to read the complex words in a Funk & Wagnall Dictionary.  Your quoted words are beyond my limited reading skills.  I think the second word is a boat of some kind.  The first word looks dirty to me.  Sounding it out, I think bullies use it to insult people that threaten their bully status.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I didn’t complete grade school far enough to read the complex words in a Funk & Wagnall Dictionary.  Your quoted words are beyond my limited reading skills.  I think the second word is a boat of some kind.  The first word looks dirty to me.  Sounding it out, I think bullies use it to insult people that threaten their bully status.


You can still become literate without a formal education.
This is what Ive heard.
Im not sure I believe it, though.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont bother with the GED.
> Its a waste of time.


Thanks.  Haven’t cracked open the book yet.  Maybe I can return it to Barnes & Noble, but there don’t seem to be any stores within an hour or more from me, and the receipt is long gone.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Thanks.  Haven’t cracked open the book yet.  Maybe I can return it to Barnes & Noble, but there don’t seem to be any stores within an hour or more from me, and the receipt is long gone.


Do you have a bird?
If not, take it with you on camping trips to study up, or in case you run out of toilet paper.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Half of residents in top 5 US cities do not speak English at home
SEPTEMBER 20, 2018
That's double the number from 27 years ago.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/half_of_residents_in_top_5_us_cities_do_not_speak_english_at_home.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Lets see Jessie Jackson and al [not so sharp] Sharpton go to texas with their hordes.
*Shock Vid — Beto Tells Black Man: We Need Illegal Labor… for Cotton Gin!*

During a town hall event on Wednesday night, Rep. Beto O’Rourke (D-TX) — running against Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) for the Senate seat — told a black American who questioned his support of illegal immigration that illegal aliens from Central America and Mexico are today’s cotton pickers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyone care to fathom a guess as to the race/religion of these people that were just there fleeing abuse?




*Four Wanted After Brutal Gang Rape in France That Was Broadcast Across Social Media*
175EmailGoogle+Twitter






FRANCK FIFE/AFP/Getty Images
20 Sep 2018477
*French police in the city of Toulouse are on the hunt for four suspects involved in the gang rape of a 19-year-old girl that was filmed and broadcast on Snapchat.*
The gang rape took place in the car park of the nightclub Balma on Sunday evening with investigators identifying the victim as a local 19-year-old on Tuesday, Franceinfo reports.



In the video, the victim is heard shouting for help and at least one of the men involved is also heard telling another suspect not to record the attack saying, “Stop filming, it’s a rape (…) it’s a rape, it’s a rape,” indicating they were aware the attack was not consensual.

“_G_uys, each one his turn!” another said during the live broadcast while others laughed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

Fries and Husker, here are your marching ordes.

Hirono: Grassley’s Claim ‘Such Bullsh*t…1,328

…Dem Rep: ‘What These White Men Senators Are Doing to This Woman’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

More marching orders for dumb and dumber,

Media
*Katie Pavlich SCHOOLS Joy Behar (who thinks ‘old white men’ are protecting ‘probably guilty’ Kavanaugh)*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 20, 2018)

Justafan said:


> I’ve never taken a side, you guys have, not me.  I’m not a moralist, you are.  I just call you out on your hypocrisy.


Did that makes sense when you typed it? You haven't taken a side? The fact you rip people who feel taking a knee is not the way to "protest" perceived injustice in the country *is* taking a side you dummy. 

Geez another nutter poster lacking the ability to have any sense of honesty, but all the while trying to be the righteous one...smfh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Did that makes sense when you typed it? You haven't taken a side? The fact you rip people who feel taking a knee is not the way to "protest" perceived injustice in the country *is* taking a side you dummy.
> 
> Geez another nutter poster lacking the ability to have any sense of honesty, but all the while trying to be the righteous one...smfh.


I am not giving up on justafan quite yet, I think there is hope for him.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not giving up on justafan quite yet, I think there is hope for him.


We'll see...to be continued.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> We'll see...to be continued.


He doesn't like illegals, so he's got that going for him.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You demonstrate your misinformed/ill informed opinion in here all day, everyday. You are the first one in the last one out, why not spend some of those hours actually researching the nonsense you post.


*Why don't you stop drinking and face the Reality of your NFL going down the Toilet....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*Fresno Bee: California Pays Millions to Keep Illegal Alien Sex Offenders from Deportation*
455EmailGoogle+Twitter






TIMOTHY A. CLARY / AFP
20 Sep 2018295
*The Fresno Bee‘s Mackenzie Mays has published an extraordinary investigation that reveals the State of California is keeping dozens of illegal alien sex offenders in a mental health institution rather than deporting them — often against their wishes.*
Mays writes:



The undocumented men at Coalinga State Hospital are in a unique predicament that seems to be nobody’s jurisdiction. They aren’t prisoners, they are “civil detainees.” They entered the country illegally, committed crimes and served their prison sentences. But a state-mandated mental evaluation of sex offenders – a policy that went into effect in 1996 – put them in Coalinga instead of back into society.

The Department of State Hospitals says that it does not track patients’ immigration status, and that only a judge can decide if patients are ready to be released; ICE says the decision is up to the state.

While federal immigration authorities claim to put undocumented felons like these men at the top of the list for deportation, their predicament poses tough questions regarding a group for whom advocates are scarce. What if they re-enter the U.S. and reoffend? Is the U.S. at fault if they reoffend in another country once deported? Is the high financial cost of keeping them at Coalinga State Hospital worth the public’s peace of mind?


“The state government takes the position that if he’s deported, we cannot ensure that he’s not committing sex offenses in his home country,” said Rudy Kraft, Gutierrez’s attorney. “In a sensible system, we would work out a supervision program with the home country and let them decide how to keep an eye on him. But there’s no consideration of that.”

Effectively, they are incarcerated for life in the U.S.: “There is no way out other than death,” one attorney notes.



Read the full article here


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*Hmmm, the union taking advantage of immigrants, shocker.*

*California farm workers voted by massive margin to leave union (but nobody told them)*
Jazz Shaw Sep 20, 2018 12:31 PM





And the union hid the results for five years


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*REPORT: UC Berkeley Asked Police Not To Use Bathrooms So As To Avoid Triggering Students*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2018)

*Harvard to Honor Kaepernick with Medal…*
1,879

*…Tries to Hide History of Anti-Semitism During Asian Discrimination Trial*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2018)

Gov. Moonbeam shot down a bill that would have meant that no HS could start class until 8:30. His reasoning was it should be up to the school districts and the state should not be telling them what to do.

Gov. Moonbeam signed into law that only milk, a non dairy version of milk or water can be advertised and or packaged with a kids meal. 

I guess the state can tell private business owners what they can do but not other state agencies what to do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Gov. Moonbeam shot down a bill that would have meant that no HS could start class until 8:30. His reasoning was it should be up to the school districts and the state should not be telling them what to do.
> 
> Gov. Moonbeam signed into law that only milk, a non dairy version of milk or water can be advertised and or packaged with a kids meal.
> 
> I guess the state can tell private business owners what they can do but not other state agencies what to do.


Typical.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

Great.

Yale Study Finds Number Of Illegals In USA DOUBLE Previous Estimate...
https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/21/ivy-league-study-illegal-population-is-22-million-double-estb-estimate/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Great.
> 
> Yale Study Finds Number Of Illegals In USA DOUBLE Previous Estimate...
> https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/21/ivy-league-study-illegal-population-is-22-million-double-estb-estimate/


OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2018)

I will pay extra for my fruit,
send all these motherfucking illegal criminals back.

Widow Slams Twice Deported Illegal Alien Responsible for Husband's Death, Prosecutor Says Main Issue Here is Drunk Driving
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/09/22/widow-unloads-on-twice-deported-illegal-alien-responsible-for-husbands-death-p-n2521560?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjSr8fS2c_dAhUM4YMKHfRpA6cQqUMwBnoECAgQHQ&usg=AOvVaw31TrK2f1HeSya1lc3XwhUi


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN IN NOVEMBER !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2018)

Jeb is a cocksucker just like his brother.
*'Less White' U.S.*



_





Bryan Bedder/Getty Images for Ozy Fusion Fest 2017
JOHN BINDER 23 Sep 2018 


*Failed 2016 presidential candidate and former Florida governor Jeb Bush says Americans who are urging for immigration controls are “threatened” by their perception that the United States is “changing” and becoming “less white.”*

In a podcast interview with National Review Editor Nordlinger, Bush said immigration controls were “foolhardy” and that illegal alien crime gets too much attention compared to crimes committed by American citizens.

Bush said:

*Our party is advocating restricting legal immigration as well. And I think that’s foolhardy beyond belief*. There’s a way to reform the legal immigration system that would be a catalyst for sustained economic growth and we need it because our demography is going the wrong way. [Emphasis added]

*There are quite a few people that have a larger megaphone if you will that seem either threatened by what they perceive to be a changing country that is less white perhaps*… basically, there’s a concern that we’ve lost our way and immigrants are kind of easy to single out with vitriol. [Emphasis added]

There’s examples of *cable news shows that talk about an illegal immigrant or a legal immigrant that commits an atrocious crime, murder, family loses their loved one and that seems to get a lot more attention* than crime throughout America. [Emphasis added]

Since the late 1960’s, immigration to the U.S. has surged from some of the most impoverished and dangerous regions of the world, including Mexico, Central America, and the Middle East.

Legal immigration to the U.S. from Islamic nations, for example, including Afghanistan, Syria, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, and Somalia has skyrocketed since 2010. Immigration from Afghanistan to the U.S. has increased 84 percent in the last seven years.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

Verified account @*HinghamPolice* Sep 22




Our day made. This awesome drawing & message from 11 yr old Nate. Offiver was driving by, helped him after he fell off his bike on the way to school. Ofc. Jeff Kilroy gave him a ride the rest of the way. #*LittleThings*pic.twitter.com/cEjpfG4Gy9







4:15 PM - 22 Sep 2018


                 
Sgt. Steven Dearth


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jeb is a cocksucker just like his brother.
> *'Less White' U.S.*
> 
> 
> ...


Well, ole Jeb just ain't a racist like you that's all, don't mean he isa sword swallower . . . but maybe you know a thing or two about that kinda activity given your propensity towards the habits of such people . . . not that there's anything wrong with that, but you seem to think there is. Maybe that's why you are so conflicted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well, ole Jeb just ain't a racist like you that's all, don't mean he isa sword swallower . . . but maybe you know a thing or two about that kinda activity given your propensity towards the habits of such people . . . not that there's anything wrong with that, but you seem to think there is. Maybe that's why you are so conflicted.


Racist? I thought we had moved past that one, it didn't work out too well for you libs in 2016.
Maybe, you seem very homophobic, you OK?
Jeb is just another open borders anti-American traitor who should be dropped of in TJ for a weekend and see if he makes it back.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racist? I thought we had moved past that one, it didn't work out too well for you libs in 2016.
> Maybe, you seem very homophobic, you OK?
> Jeb is just another open borders anti-American traitor who should be dropped of in TJ for a weekend and see if he makes it back.


Not a Jeb fan but I don't think he is advocating for open borders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Not a Jeb fan but I don't think he is advocating for open borders.


You are correct.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racist? I thought we had moved past that one, it didn't work out too well for you libs in 2016.
> Maybe, you seem very homophobic, you OK?
> Jeb is just another open borders anti-American traitor who should be dropped of in TJ for a weekend and see if he makes it back.


You are a racist, you don't even hide the fact, you ooze it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a racist, you don't even hide the fact, you ooze it.


Well at least you waited a bit before you got drunk today...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a racist, you don't even hide the fact, you ooze it.


Is jeb from another race? Are all illegal aliens from another race or are you just an old white guy filled with guilt for being white?
Not me pal, I'm all done with this political correctness shit.
All I want is for our gubment to enforce our laws. Really simple, even you can grasp the rule of law.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a racist, you don't even hide the fact, you ooze it.


Even in supposedly on-topic threads.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Even in supposedly on-topic threads.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)

Just like tijuana.


California Waives Public Health Inspections for Street Food
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/09/24/california-waives-public-health-inspections-for-street-food/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjjp9uAhNXdAhXbGDQIHX0vCjoQqUMwCHoECAkQJQ&usg=AOvVaw08-aXBP2QSiIgxktbU4Iii


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/the_neverending_protest.html
SEPTEMBER 25, 2018
*The never-ending protest*
By William J. Taylor
G.K. Chesterton wrote that people are quick to promote changes without thinking about the consequences of those changes. A good example of this is the current crop of kneelers, prominently playing in the NFL, ostensibly protesting widespread police brutality against blacks. Because they have no way of ever showing that their perceived injustice has been rectified, the unanticipated consequence of this is that they will be protesting forever.

The kneelers fail in two ways: their initial premise is false, and their chosen vehicle for change cannot withstand even a basic critical look. Much has been written about the former, and the kneelers and their supporters (which now include business-school elite Nike execs) clearly ignore it because to address it in any honest manner would be too difficult. They are incapable, at this point in their education, of building a logical sequence of thoughts to make a convincing argument for their side, or they are capable of that, yet they realize that all the facts necessary for such an argument point against them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

Will democrats regret weaponizing the judiciary?
https://t.co/fS59ubOhwA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Will democrats regret weaponizing the judiciary?
> https://t.co/fS59ubOhwA


The only regret they ever will feel in loss of power.
Any means necessary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2018)

Web don't need no stinking wall,







*'A smell of death': Mexico's truck of corpses highlights drug war crisis*

*'A smell of death': Mexico's truck of corpses highlights drug war crisis *
Local authorities eventually confirmed that 273 corpses had been dumped in the trailer after the relentless pace of violent crime left the local morgue without any space for new arrivals. Photograph: Ulises Ruiz/AFP/Getty Images

The news that authorities used a trailer to store 273 corpses offered a symbol for a crisis that affords no dignity to its victims

by David Agren in Tlajomulco de Zúñiga

Main image: Local authorities eventually confirmed that 273 corpses had been dumped in the trailer after the relentless pace of violent crime left the local morgue without any space for new arrivals. Photograph: Ulises Ruiz/AFP/Getty Images
Tue 25 Sep 2018 04.00 EDT  Last modified on Tue 25 Sep 2018 10.36 EDT



The first sign something was amiss came when an 18-wheeler lumbered into the dilapidated neighbourhood of Paseos del Valle on the outskirts of Guadalajara.

The truck itself was unremarkable – a white tractor unit pulling a refrigerated trailer emblazoned with a polar bear logo – but it came with a police escort. And as the massive vehicle pulled on to a muddy track between the last row of houses and a corn field, dogs across the neighbourhood began to bark wildly at the stench it released.

“It was a smell of death,” recalled Alejandro Espinosa, a hospital maintenance worker who lives nearby.

The truck was discovered by the public in the dilapidated neighbourhood of Paseos del Valle on the outskirts of Guadalajara.
A crowd quickly gathered, and when the truck became stuck in the mud, several youths pushed past the police and forced open the trailer doors.

Inside were scores of human bodies, wrapped in garbage bags, bound with duct tape and piled haphazardly on top of each other.

Local authorities eventually confirmed that 273 corpses had been dumped in the trailer after the relentless pace of violent crime left the local morgue without any space for new arrivals. For nearly two weeks, the truck had been drifting around the suburban hinterland of Mexico’s second city.

As the scandal escalated, Jalisco officials were forced to admit that they had been using stationary trailers to store bodies for at least two years.

The macabre discovery came on the country’s national holiday, and seemed to offer a damning comment on the state of the nation: in the 12 years since Mexico launched its militarised war on drugs, more than 200,000 people have died and another 35,000 gone missing


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

It’s ponderable what “Renate Alumni” means?

It’s also ponderable if this actual photo and description of the lads in this year book what their association with, I assume, is a scholarly and respectable school club.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 3219 It’s ponderable what “Renate Alumni” means?
> 
> It’s also ponderable if this actual photo and description of the lads in this year book what their association with, I assume, is a scholarly and respectable school club.


Is this another "line in the sand" moment for you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2018)

*Brett Kavanaugh is presumed guilty by hearsay evidence...*

I’m calling the age we are living through the Age of Presumption.

The most recent specific event in this age is the accusation of sexual assault being hurled through the media and social media against Judge Brett Kavanaugh, the nominee for the United States Supreme Court.

Those who say they believe his accuser are saying that Kavanaugh is guilty. This conclusion is based on a presumption: that because he is a man, he would be capable of such an act, therefore he must be guilty. Are those same people offended by the presumption that a violent act of terrorism is more likely carried out by a Muslim — the presumption in the first news accounts of the Oklahoma City bombing? Is it right for police to arrest African Americans more frequently than whites based on the presumption that blacks are more likely to perpetrate a crime? And is it right to presume that white people are all implicit racists? You must be very clairvoyant to be able to determine that someone else fits your presumption when you simply do not have proof.

Maybe we should all ask ourselves what our standards really are.

Do you personally believe that it is right or even productive to accuse a person whom you think may be guilty before you have proof to substantiate this accusation? Is it excusable based on the sad history of how women (or others) have been treated in this country (and certainly in countless other countries) when they were denied a fair hearing about abuse? Does that wrong justify sullying the reputation of a person who just might be innocent? As of now, we do not know if Kavanaugh is or isn’t guilty — so why jump to conclusions?

This is not new in history. For instance, the Alfred Dreyfus case, at the turn of the 20th century in France, was based on the politically expedient presumption that a Jew would be more likely to be guilty of treason. What courage the journalist Emile Zola had in shouting out the unfairness of this attitude. It was eventually proved that Dreyfus was, indeed, innocent.

For many centuries, if a sexual attack on a woman happened, the woman was blamed for having tempted the man. The presumption was false, but persisted across different cultures, and for millennia. Consider the presumptions that led to the McCarthy accusations. The Hollywood blacklist damaged the careers of many innocent and talented people, because if a writer had attended a Communist meeting in college, he or she was presumed to be an agent for Moscow during the Cold War.

These instances seem absurd to us today. We may like to think of ourselves as better than those holding such presumptions. But we are not better. Indeed, armed with the technological advances mankind has made, we can denounce others more rapidly, broadly and irresponsibly.

The assumption of innocence is not actually written in the Constitution; it springs from the sense that there is no boundary on the principle that we should deal with each other fairly. That should be the response to those who say no one has the right to a position on the Supreme Court, so a Senate confirmation hearing is not the same as a criminal trial, where the assumption of innocence would apply.

Whether in a criminal trial or a Senate hearing, the assumption of innocence is paramount. If we fall into the habit of presuming that what we think should be or want to happen justifies damaging a person who has not been proved culpable, then we risk having the same treatment directed at ourselves.

Maybe Americans need to abstain from spreading destructive judgments in the blink of an eye based on presumptions before the facts are known — and analyze their own motives for formerly doing so.

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/09/24/brett-kavanaugh-is-presumed-guilty-by-hearsay-evidence/

_Susanne Campbell is a retired administrator at UC Berkeley._


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2018)

*We Are Living Nineteen Eighty-Four*
By VICTOR DAVIS HANSON
September 25, 2018

Truth, due process, evidence, rights of the accused: All are swept aside in pursuit of the progressive agenda.  

George Orwell’s 1949 dystopian novel _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ is no longer fiction. We are living it right now.

Google techies planned to massage Internet searches to emphasize correct thinking. A member of the so-called deep state, in an anonymous op-ed, brags that its “resistance” is undermining an elected president. The FBI, CIA, DOJ, and NSC were all weaponized in 2016 to ensure that the proper president would be elected — the choice adjudicated by properly progressive ideology. Wearing a wire is now redefined as simply flipping on an iPhone and recording your boss, boy- or girlfriend, or co-workers.

But never has the reality that we are living in a surreal age been clearer than during the strange cycles of Christine Blasey Ford’s accusations against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.

In Orwell’s world of 1984 Oceania, there is no longer a sense of due process, free inquiry, rules of evidence and cross examination, much less a presumption of innocence until proven guilty. Instead, regimented ideology — the supremacy of state power to control all aspects of one’s life to enforce a fossilized idea of mandated quality — warps everything from the use of language to private life.

Senator Diane Feinstein and the other Democrats on the Senate Judiciary Committee had long sought to destroy the Brett Kavanaugh nomination. Much of their paradoxical furor over his nomination arises from the boomeranging of their own past political blunders, such as when Democrats ended the filibuster on judicial nominations, in 2013. They also canonized the so-called 1992 Biden Rule, which holds that the Senate should not consider confirming the Supreme Court nomination of a lame-duck president (e.g., George H. W. Bush) in an election year.

Rejecting Kavanaugh proved a hard task given that he had a long record of judicial opinions and writings — and there was nothing much in them that would indicate anything but a sharp mind, much less any ideological, racial, or sexual intolerance. His personal life was impeccable, his family admirable.

Kavanaugh was no combative Robert Bork, but congenial, and he patiently answered all the questions asked of him, despite constant demonstrations and pre-planned street-theater interruptions from the Senate gallery and often obnoxious grandstanding by “I am Spartacus” Democratic senators.

So Kavanaugh was going to be confirmed unless a bombshell revelation derailed the vote. And so we got a bombshell.

Weeks earlier, Senator Diane Feinstein had received a written allegation against Kavanaugh of sexual battery by an accuser who wished to remain anonymous. Feinstein sat on it for nearly two months, probably because she thought the charges were either spurious or unprovable. Until a few days ago, she mysteriously refused to release the full text of the redacted complaint, and she has said she does not know whether the very accusations that she purveyed are believable. Was she reluctant to memorialize the accusations by formally submitting them  to the Senate Judiciary Committee, because doing so makes Ford subject to possible criminal liability if the charges prove demonstrably untrue?

The gambit was clearly to use the charges as a last-chance effort to stop the nomination — but only if Kavanaugh survived the cross examinations during the confirmation hearing. Then, _in extremis_, Feinstein finally referenced the charge, hoping to keep it anonymous, but, at the same time, to hint of its serious nature and thereby to force a delay in the confirmation. Think something McCarthesque, like “I have here in my hand the name . . .”

Delay would mean that the confirmation vote could be put off until after the midterm election, and a few jeopardized Democratic senators in Trump states would not have to go on record voting no on Kavanaugh. Or the insidious innuendos, rumor, and gossip about Kavanaugh would help to bleed him to death by a thousand leaks and, by association, tank Republican chances at retaining the House. (Republicans may or may not lose the House over the confirmation circus, but they most surely will lose their base and, with it, the Congress if they do not confirm Kavanaugh.)

Feinstein’s anonymous trick did not work. So pressure mounted to reveal or leak Ford’s identity and thereby force an Anita-Hill–like inquest that might at least show old white men Republican senators as insensitive to a vulnerable and victimized woman.

The problem, of course, was that, under traditional notions of jurisprudence, Ford’s allegations simply were not provable. But America soon discovered that civic and government norms no longer follow the Western legal tradition. In Orwellian terms, Kavanaugh was now at the mercy of the state. He was tagged with sexual battery at first by an anonymous accuser, and then upon revelation of her identity, by a left-wing, political activist psychology professor and her more left-wing, more politically active lawyer.

Newspeak and Doublethink

_Statue of limitations?_ It does not exist. An incident 36 years ago apparently is as fresh today as it was when Kavanaugh was 17 and Ford 15.

_Presumption of Innocence?_ Not at all. Kavanaugh is accused and thereby guilty. The accuser faces no doubt. In Orwellian America, the accused must first present his defense, even though he does not quite know what he is being charged with. Then the accuser and her legal team pour over his testimony to prepare her accusation.

_Evidence?_ That too is a fossilized concept. Ford could name neither the location of the alleged assault nor the date or time. She had no idea how she arrived or left the scene of the alleged crime. There is no physical evidence of an attack. And such lacunae in her memory mattered no longer at all.

_Details?_ Again, such notions are counterrevolutionary. Ford said to her therapist 6 years ago (30 years after the alleged incident) that there were four would-be attackers, at least as recorded in the therapist’s notes.

But now she has claimed that there were only two assaulters: Kavanaugh and a friend. In truth, all four people — now including a female — named in her accusations as either assaulters or witnesses have insisted that they have no knowledge of the event, much less of wrongdoing wherever and whenever Ford claims the act took place. That they deny knowledge is at times used as proof by Ford’s lawyers that the event 36 years was traumatic.

entire article for those that are interested:
https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/09/kavanaugh-nomination-battle-like-orwells-1984/


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Is this another "line in the sand" moment for you?


I’ve not had any previous “line in the sand” moment. So your retort is moot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2018)

Strange how the liberals/democrats/progressives ignore the women who have stepped forward to defend Kavanaugh. I thought they were the party of womens rights? Is that only when those rights fit the progressive narratives?

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/sep/18/brett-kavanaugh-christine-blasey-ford-and-links-ge/


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’ve not had any previous “line in the sand” moment. So your retort is moot.


Your memory is failing you. You have drawn several lines in the sand... like I posted previously your game has slipped.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Your memory is failing you. You have drawn several lines in the sand... like I posted previously your game has slipped.


The 5nos author has revealed his hand.
Its no secret, and it hasnt been for a very long time.
4 or 5.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Your memory is failing you. You have drawn several lines in the sand... like I posted previously your game has slipped.


I look forward to your quoted post from me in which I drew any line in the sand.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The 5nos author has revealed his hand.
> Its no secret, and it hasnt been for a very long time.
> 4 or 5.


Let us not assassinate this 4nos lad further.  You've done enough.

Have you no sense of decency, sir? 

At long last, have you left no sense of decency?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Let us not assassinate this 4nos lad further.  You've done enough.
> 
> Have you no sense of decency, sir?
> 
> At long last, have you left no sense of decency?


Im as decent a man as you will ever meet.
Just ask my mom.

4nos is still the best poster yet.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I look forward to your quoted post from me in which I drew any line in the sand.


I've played this game with you before in the old Hollywood is sick thread. I was correct then (props because you agreed) but I no longer desire to play games so I will go the Espola route. I choose to stick to my particular viewpoint while you deny that you ever drew such line. Once I feel you have dug your hole deep enough I might produce the post.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I've played this game with you before in the old Hollywood is sick thread. I was correct then (props because you agreed) but I no longer desire to play games so I will go the Espola route. I choose to stick to my particular viewpoint while you deny that you ever drew such line. Once I feel you have dug your hole deep enough I might produce the post.


Let’s agree I dug a really deep hole.  Deep enough that you will post whatever you believe will be my “line in the sand” quote.  

Good luck, Jim.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Let’s agree I dug a really deep hole.  Deep enough that you will post whatever you believe will be my “line in the sand” quote.
> 
> Good luck, Jim.


The Secretary will disavow any knowledge.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2018)

espola said:


> The Secretary will disavow any knowledge.


Nono is the Secretary... figures.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’ve not had any previous “line in the sand” moment. So your retort is moot.


Just as Kavanaugh will have to prove he didn't do it,  you'll have to prove that you haven't had a line in the sand moment.
Those are Democrat rules...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

What did this wanna be joan of arc do to make people want to pay to see her? The only thing I remember is her throwing low income people out of her hospital and taking them to community hospitals and ruining our kids lunches with a menu her fat ass wouldn't ever eat.

A woman of the people.
FOSHO.

*Michelle Obama Book Tour Draws Beyoncé-Like Prices*
By Derrick BlakleySeptember 25, 2018 at 6:29 pm
*Filed Under:*beyonce, Derrick Blakley, Michelle Obama, Michelle Obama Book Tour, Michelle Obama Book Tour Prices, United Center
*CHICAGO (CBS) — *Has Michelle deserted the masses? That is the question some women, especially black women, are asking after seeing the sky-high ticket prices for Michelle Obama’s book tour.

CBS 2’s Derrick Blakley said Michelle Obama’s book tour consists of inclusionary talk, but exclusionary prices. There won’t be any low-key, Hillary-like book signings for Michelle; instead, she’s proving to be an arena-star like Beyoncé.

Michelle Obama’s November 13th book tour kicks off at the United Center in Chicago. The demand is so high, an additional show is being considered; but some big supporters of the former First Lady say she has priced herself right out of their league.



Writer Michelle Duster openly admires Michelle Obama, and even wrote a book about the former First Lady; but her book tour prices have left Duster in shock.

“I didn’t anticipate the lowest price would be $500, five minutes into the ticket sales,” Duster said.

United Center tickets ranged from $29.50 all the way up to $3,000 for VIP treatment. The cheaper tickets were sold out immediately, leaving disappointment bordering on bitterness for many.

“I think there’s a disconnect: what they stand for, what they have stood for and worked for, and the ticket prices,” said Duster.

“You definitely wanted everyone to see her who can, but there’s also an element of ‘be proud of her.’ This is a former First Lady who made history and now she’s making history the way she’s doing her book tour,” stated Kyra Kyles, a former Ebony editor-in-chief and current contributor to The Grio.

Others sense a denial that the Obamas are no longer “regular folk.”

Political consultant Delmarie Cobb said, “They have a reason to be upset because I’m sure they felt that if she was going to be a book tour, it was going to be for the masses, not just for the elite.”

The tour promoter, Live Nation, is donating 10% of all ticket sales to charities, schools, and community groups to increase accessibility, which is why an arena tour was chosen in the first place.

The steep prices, however, seem to be working against that goal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

*Californians to try to kill high-speed rail project by referendum*
Jazz Shaw Sep 26, 2018 10:41 AM
Top Pick





Boondoggle


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

Justice

*GRAPHIC — Mexican Army Kills 5 Cartel Gunmen near Texas Border*
29EmailGoogle+Twitter






Breitbart Texas / Cartel Chronicles
26 Sep 201843
*MIGUEL ALEMAN, Tamaulipas — A series of fierce gun battles between the Mexican Army and Gulf Cartel spread terror among residents of two border towns.*




The battles took place recently in Ciudad Mier, directly south of Starr County, Texas. According to information obtained by Breitbart Texas, a military squad spotted a convoy of about 10 SUVs with cartel gunmen near the town square.




As Breitbart Texas reported, the Gulf Cartel is deploying heavily armed gunmen throughout the region in response to incursions from a rival organization. The convoys were tied to multiple, large-scale battles in recent days.




When the Mexican military tried to stop the approaching gunmen, they came under fire–leading to a fierce battle where the soldiers killed one cartel shooter as the rest managed an escape. Authorities called for reinforcements and sent a large contingent aimed at tracking down the remainders.



Military forces and cartel gunmen clashed once more near the town of Guerrero, also immediately south of Starr County. The large-scale gun battle killed at least four cartel men, however, residents reported finding numerous puddles of blood throughout the area and several SUVs damaged by gunfire.



_Editor’s Note: Breitbart Texas traveled to the Mexican States of Tamaulipas, Coahuila, and Nuevo León to recruit citizen journalists willing to risk their lives and expose the cartels silencing their communities.  The writers would face certain death at the hands of the various cartels that operate in those areas including the Gulf Cartel and Los Zetas if a pseudonym were not used. __Breitbart Texas’ Cartel Chronicles__ are published in both English and in their original __Spanish__. This article was written by “A.C. Del Angel” from Tamaulipas. _


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

Who needs borders,

*Mexican Army Seizes 950 Pounds of Meth, Fentanyl Bound for U.S.*
10


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

This is the All White Team Europe for the Ryder Cup 2018






This is team racist USA for the Ryder Cup 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

Let me know if you've heard this one before,

Sanctuary State California: Six-Time Deported Illegal Alien Accused of Killing Three Men
2 hours ago

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/09/26/sanctuary-state-california-six-time-deported-illegal-alien-accused-of-killing-three-men/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi2l7zJoNrdAhVK34MKHfi3AUgQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3IpolXfEA12tShVjUFq9ic


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2018)

Fitting.

WATCH: Fans Celebrate Chicago Cubs' Hispanic Heritage Night With Brawl Featuring Racial Slurs
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/36364/fans-celebrate-chicago-cubs-hispanic-heritage-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwiU-IfQhNvdAhVHC6wKHWc_AjUQqUMwBHoECAUQFQ&usg=AOvVaw3hBcdUFkwFfWCvrjQA2VLO


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

So 6 weeks after the alleged attack Ford says hi to Judge.... yea.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford can't remember if she showed the reporter her therapists notes. What a great memory...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford, who claims to have a fear of flying, is trying to play the sympathy card by claiming that she was afraid to fly to Washington. Yet she has flown to Costa Rica, Hawaii and the South Pacific to go Surfing...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

*Eyewitnesses believe that their recall is complete and perfect, but in truth, memories are, at best, sensory and emotional impressions blurred by imagination, belief, ambiguity, and time. As convincing as juries may find the testimony of witnesses, good prosecutors know that human memory is, more often than not, the least reliable source of evidence.*

That's true for several reasons. For one, attitudes and beliefs can affect the memories we form. Scientists at Cornell University told college students a story about a man who walked out on a restaurant bill. Half the participants were told that the man "was a jerk who liked to steal." Half were told that the man left without paying because he received an emergency phone call. “One week later the people who were told he was a jerk remembered a higher bill--from 10 to 25 percent more than the bill actually was. Those who were told he had an emergency phone call remembered a slightly lower-than-actual bill,” says investigator David Pizarro. “Negative evaluations,” he concludes, “are capable of exerting a distorting effect on memory."

It is even possible to remember something that never really happened. In one experiment, researchers showed volunteers images and asked them to imagine other images at the same time. Later, many of the volunteers recalled the imagined images as real. Using fMRI, the researchers were able to determine which parts of the brain formed the false memories and which formed the real ones. “We think parts of the brain used to actually perceive an object and to imagine an object overlap,” says Northwestern University scientist Kenneth Paller. “Thus, the vividly imagined event can leave a memory trace in the brain that’s very similar to that of an experienced event.”

The memory trace is, of course, chemical. Memories are stored with the formation of particular proteins in the brain. Each time a memory is recalled, the proteins can be reformed or modified. How this process works is a research question of great interest to neuroscientists. This week, researchers affiliated with a project at MIT reported a giant step toward explaining how external stimuli can distort mental representations to produce brand new, seemingly accurate—but completely false—memories.

Steve Ramirez and his colleagues used a combination of optical and genetic techniques to control the activity of individual neurons in the brains of specially bred experimental mice. The researchers studied a group of brain cells in the hippocampal region of the mouse brain. They found that they could create false associations between events and environments by artificially stimulating the neurons.

Specifically, Ramirez and his team identified particular cells that were activated by foot shocks in a particular environment. Then they moved the mice to another, shock-free environment and stimulated those same neurons. This reactivation of the neurons that fired when the mice were shocked caused the mice to freeze (a natural response to fear) even when no shock was given. So strong were the implanted false memories that the mice froze, even when the hippocampal cells weren’t stimulated.

These findings demonstrate that memories can be induced by artificial means, and they provide a model for studying the mechanisms of false memory formation in humans. A member of the MIT team, Susumu Tonegawa, commented on the significance of the research in _Science_  magazine's weekly podcast:

Independent of what is happening around you in the outside world, humans constantly have internal activity in the brain. So just like our mouse, it is quite possible we can associate what we happen to have in our mind with a bad or good high valence, online event. So, in other words, there could be a false association of what you have in your mind rather than what is happening to you, so this is a way we believe that at least some form of strong force memory observed in humans could be made. Because our study showed that the false memories and the genuine memories are based on very similar, almost identical, brain mechanisms, it is difficult for the false memory bearer to distinguish between them. So we can study this, because we have a mouse model now.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/brain-sense/201307/remembering-something-never-happened


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

False Memory

Some memory errors are so “large” that they almost belong in a class of their own: false memories. Back in the early 1990s a pattern emerged whereby people would go into therapy for depression and other everyday problems, but over the course of the therapy develop memories for violent and horrible victimhood (Loftus & Ketcham, 1994). These patients’ therapists claimed that the patients were recovering genuine memories of real childhood abuse, buried deep in their minds for years or even decades. But some experimental psychologists believed that the memories were instead likely to be false—created in therapy. These researchers then set out to see whether it would indeed be possible for wholly false memories to be created by procedures similar to those used in these patients’ therapy.

In early false memory studies, undergraduate subjects’ family members were recruited to provide events from the students’ lives. The student subjects were told that the researchers had talked to their family members and learned about four different events from their childhoods. The researchers asked if the now undergraduate students remembered each of these four events—introduced via short hints. The subjects were asked to write about each of the four events in a booklet and then were interviewed two separate times. The trick was that one of the events came from the researchers rather than the family (and the family had actually assured the researchers that this event had _not_ happened to the subject). In the first such study, this researcher-introduced event was a story about being lost in a shopping mall and rescued by an older adult. In this study, after just being asked whether they remembered these events occurring on three separate occasions, a quarter of subjects came to believe that they had indeed been lost in the mall (Loftus & Pickrell, 1995). In subsequent studies, similar procedures were used to get subjects to believe that they nearly drowned and had been rescued by a lifeguard, or that they had spilled punch on the bride’s parents at a family wedding, or that they had been attacked by a vicious animal as a child, among other events (Heaps & Nash, 1999; Hyman, Husband, & Billings, 1995; Porter, Yuille, & Lehman, 1999).

More recent false memory studies have used a variety of different manipulations to produce false memories in substantial minorities and even occasional majorities of manipulated subjects (Braun, Ellis, & Loftus, 2002; Lindsay, Hagen, Read, Wade, & Garry, 2004; Mazzoni, Loftus, Seitz, & Lynn, 1999; Seamon, Philbin, & Harrison, 2006; Wade, Garry, Read, & Lindsay, 2002). For example, one group of researchers used a mock-advertising study, wherein subjects were asked to review (fake) advertisements for Disney vacations, to convince subjects that they had once met the character Bugs Bunny at Disneyland—an impossible false memory because Bugs is a Warner Brothers character (Braun et al., 2002). Another group of researchers photoshopped childhood photographs of their subjects into a hot air balloon picture and then asked the subjects to try to remember and describe their hot air balloon experience (Wade et al., 2002). Other researchers gave subjects unmanipulated class photographs from their childhoods along with a fake story about a class prank, and thus enhanced the likelihood that subjects would falsely remember the prank (Lindsay et al., 2004).

Using a false feedback manipulation, we have been able to persuade subjects to falsely remember having a variety of childhood experiences. In these studies, subjects are told (falsely) that a powerful computer system has analyzed questionnaires that they completed previously and has concluded that they had a particular experience years earlier. Subjects apparently believe what the computer says about them and adjust their memories to match this new information. A variety of different false memories have been implanted in this way. In some studies, subjects are told they once got sick on a particular food (Bernstein, Laney, Morris, & Loftus, 2005). These memories can then spill out into other aspects of subjects’ lives, such that they often become less interested in eating that food in the future (Bernstein & Loftus, 2009b). Other false memories implanted with this methodology include having an unpleasant experience with the character Pluto at Disneyland and witnessing physical violence between one’s parents (Berkowitz, Laney, Morris, Garry, & Loftus, 2008; Laney & Loftus, 2008).

Importantly, once these false memories are implanted—whether through complex methods or simple ones—it is extremely difficult to tell them apart from true memories (Bernstein & Loftus, 2009a; Laney & Loftus, 2008).

To conclude, eyewitness testimony is very powerful and convincing to jurors, even though it is not particularly reliable. Identification errors occur, and these errors can lead to people being falsely accused and even convicted. Likewise, eyewitness memory can be corrupted by leading questions, misinterpretations of events, conversations with co-witnesses, and their own expectations for what should have happened. People can even come to remember whole events that never occurred.

The problems with memory in the legal system are real. But what can we do to start to fix them? A number of specific recommendations have already been made, and many of these are in the process of being implemented (e.g., Steblay & Loftus, 2012; Technical Working Group for Eyewitness Evidence, 1999; Wells et al., 1998). Some of these recommendations are aimed at specific legal procedures, including when and how witnesses should be interviewed, and how lineups should be constructed and conducted. Other recommendations call for appropriate education (often in the form of expert witness testimony) to be provided to jury members and others tasked with assessing eyewitness memory. Eyewitness testimony can be of great value to the legal system, but decades of research now argues that this testimony is often given far more weight than its accuracy justifies.

entire article:
https://nobaproject.com/modules/eyewitness-testimony-and-memory-biases


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2018)

Can the Dems look any worse? Wow, this whole episode has the potential to blow up in their face the longer it drags out and more information about how they sat on this comes out. They were invited to do a joint investigation and they passed. They already had the information from Ford and, in private interviews with Cavanaugh  did not ask or even bring up anything about sexual harassment or improprieties? Seriously? Oh, and Chuckie baby. What a piece of work he is...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Let me know if you have heard this one before,

Illegal Alien Accused of Murdering Girl Entered U.S. as 'Unaccompanied Minor'
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/09/28/illegal-alien-accused-of-murdering-girl-entered-u-s-as-unaccompanied-minor/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjPptGNzd3dAhXn3YMKHWTaD9AQqUMwBXoECAgQGQ&usg=AOvVaw2JOuGnI8KU79wu3sb2Qf9D


----------



## Booter (Sep 28, 2018)

It looks like the FBI will get a week to investigate the allegations against Kavanaugh.  This is a great opportunity for Kavanaugh's name to be cleared.  Trump's response was measured and presidential and seemed genuine.  This is all great for the country.  Sadly, 2 -3 hours of cable news will fuck this all up!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Booter said:


> It looks like the FBI will get a week to investigate the allegations against Kavanaugh.  This is a great opportunity for Kavanaugh's name to be cleared.  Trump's response was measured and presidential and seemed genuine.  This is all great for the country.  Sadly, 2 -3 hours of cable news will fuck this all up!


Who is this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is this?


I knew you would come around and get on the bus.


----------



## Booter (Sep 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I knew you would come around.


Fake News!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Booter said:


> Fake News!


It's ok, you can be a closet Trumpian, there are millions of you out there.
I am gonna be extra nice to you.
What happened? Did you get tired of everyone picking on and lying about Trump too?


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 3219 It’s ponderable what “Renate Alumni” means?
> 
> It’s also ponderable if this actual photo and description of the lads in this year book what their association with, I assume, is a scholarly and respectable school club.


*Awwww  " Pussy Man II " is lurking in old yearbooks of *
*all male schools, what's sa matta Bob....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 28, 2018)

My oldest just sent me a text.

Son.. Dad, do you know who James Taylor is?

Me.. Yes.

Son.. I'm sitting feet from him at a party where he is playing. He's pretty good.

Me... Uh, yea. Send me a video. Are you sure it's "the" James Taylor?

He sent me the videos. Lucky kid..


----------



## tenacious (Sep 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So 6 weeks after the alleged attack Ford says hi to Judge.... yea.


Derp'


----------



## tenacious (Sep 29, 2018)

Booter said:


> It looks like the FBI will get a week to investigate the allegations against Kavanaugh.  This is a great opportunity for Kavanaugh's name to be cleared.  Trump's response was measured and presidential and seemed genuine.  This is all great for the country.  Sadly, 2 -3 hours of cable news will fuck this all up!


Cable news?  I don't blame the players, blame the game.  The mood in Washington is toxic, and there's a huge partisan divide so getting things done is next to impossible.  So of course the news is bad, because what they are covering is bad.  Republican leadership has been a disaster and I hope order and balance will start to be restored to Washington soon.  Not saying Republicans are bad people... but the conservative "experiment" has been a disaster- from Oklahoma and Nebraska, all the way to DC. 

Interesting to see which way this goes.  Kavanaugh came out punching, so we know he's in it to win it.  Problem is for all his sound and fury, kinda seems like he didn't win anyone over.  In fact he might have even lost Flake, and now he doesn't have the votes in the Senate.


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2018)

Booter said:


> It looks like the FBI will get a week to investigate the allegations against Kavanaugh.  This is a great opportunity for Kavanaugh's name to be cleared.  Trump's response was measured and presidential and seemed genuine.  This is all great for the country.  Sadly, 2 -3 hours of cable news will fuck this all up!



*Yeah ...!*

*WHO HAS CONTROL OF THIS ACCOUNT !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Cable news?  I don't blame the players, blame the game.  The mood in Washington is toxic, and there's a huge partisan divide so getting things done is next to impossible.  So of course the news is bad, because what they are covering is bad.  Republican leadership has been a disaster and I hope order and balance will start to be restored to Washington soon.  Not saying Republicans are bad people... but the conservative "experiment" has been a disaster- from Oklahoma and Nebraska, all the way to DC.
> 
> Interesting to see which way this goes.  Kavanaugh came out punching, so we know he's in it to win it.  Problem is for all his sound and fury, kinda seems like he didn't win anyone over.  In fact he might have even lost Flake, and now he doesn't have the votes in the Senate.


Are you kidding me? Trump is getting  all kinds of things done, why do you think you guys want him out so bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2018)

Feds Seize 140 Pounds of Meth, Heroin, Fentanyl at Arizona Border
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/texas/2018/09/30/feds-seize-140-pounds-of-meth-heroin-fentanyl-at-arizona-border/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiGs_-uoOPdAhXOHzQIHQDpCicQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3XiREtls8qiZEUqNJS8bXe


----------



## tenacious (Sep 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you kidding me? Trump is getting  all kinds of things done, why do you think you guys want him out so bad.


Trumps not getting much done the next president can't undo by simply passing their own executive orders.  
Just saying, if things don't go as well as you're hoping this Nov, just don't freak out.  I mean whats Trump polling, a 30% approval rate.  Yikes.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Feds Seize 140 Pounds of Meth, Heroin, Fentanyl at Arizona Border
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/texas/2018/09/30/feds-seize-140-pounds-of-meth-heroin-fentanyl-at-arizona-border/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiGs_-uoOPdAhXOHzQIHQDpCicQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3XiREtls8qiZEUqNJS8bXe


Supply and demand.  And as far as I can tell- giving away big contracts building that wall to Trump's crony friends doesn't change that equation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trumps not getting much done the next president can't undo by simply passing their own executive orders.
> Just saying, if things don't go as well as you're hoping this Nov, just don't freak out.  I mean whats Trump polling, a 30% approval rate.  Yikes.


What was he polling before he beat Hillary?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trumps not getting much done the next president can't undo by simply passing their own executive orders.
> Just saying, if things don't go as well as you're hoping this Nov, just don't freak out.  I mean whats Trump polling, a 30% approval rate.  Yikes.


Just exactly what Trump did with most of Obama's executive orders...undo them with his own...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Supply and demand.  And as far as I can tell- giving away big contracts building that wall to Trump's crony friends doesn't change that equation.


Big contracts that don't change the equation..like Solyndra...?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What was he polling before he beat Hillary?


The polling didn't included the folks in Siberia who cast their votes for Trump...


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Cable news?  I don't blame the players, blame the game.  The mood in Washington is toxic, and there's a huge partisan divide so getting things done is next to impossible.  So of course the news is bad, because what they are covering is bad.  Republican leadership has been a disaster and I hope order and balance will start to be restored to Washington soon.  Not saying Republicans are bad people... but the conservative "experiment" has been a disaster- from Oklahoma and Nebraska, all the way to DC.
> 
> Interesting to see which way this goes.  Kavanaugh came out punching, so we know he's in it to win it.  Problem is for all his sound and fury, kinda seems like he didn't win anyone over.  In fact he might have even lost Flake, and now he doesn't have the votes in the Senate.


Kavanaugh's sophomoric defiant behavior, his lying about the yearbook terms and his drinking (which shouldn't matter too much, but lying is lying) and his recital of kooky "far Left" conspiracies against him showed him to be not very honorable and not worthy of the the Supreme court.  His years of service as a Republican operative make him and the Republican senators on the judiciary committee  believe that he is somehow entitled to this appointment.  But America can do much better than Kavanaugh.  We will see that Flake, Collins and Murkowski have more courage and honor and will vote against Kavanaugh.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Kavanaugh's sophomoric defiant behavior, his lying about the yearbook terms and his drinking (which shouldn't matter too much, but lying is lying) and his recital of kooky "far Left" conspiracies against him showed him to be not very honorable and not worthy of the the Supreme court.  His years of service as a Republican operative make him and the Republican senators on the judiciary committee  believe that he is somehow entitled to this appointment.  But America can do much better than Kavanaugh.  We will see that Flake, Collins and Murkowski have more courage and honor and will vote against Kavanaugh.


You OK?
Is that your prediction?
Some people in here love it when you people make predictions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Michigan Begins Enforcing Work Requirements for Food Stamps


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Kavanaugh's sophomoric defiant behavior, his lying about the yearbook terms and his drinking (which shouldn't matter too much, but lying is lying) and his recital of kooky "far Left" conspiracies against him showed him to be not very honorable and not worthy of the the Supreme court.  His years of service as a Republican operative make him and the Republican senators on the judiciary committee  believe that he is somehow entitled to this appointment.  But America can do much better than Kavanaugh.  We will see that Flake, Collins and Murkowski have more courage and honor and will vote against Kavanaugh.


Good lord now we're using high school year books as a barometer of character...too fken much. Kooky conspiracies? Operative? Seriously? Good to see blind partisanship is alive and well nutter.

CapitolOne's new tag line...What's in your yearbook?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

*Film review: Gosnell: The Trial of America’s Biggest Serial Killer*
Ed MorrisseyPosted at 8:41 am on October 1, 2018








See Also: Flake: I’m making sure the FBI investigation is thorough, not just one to provide “cover”

“How did Gosnell get away with it for so long?” I asked when writing about the case of Kermit Gosnell for the first time, almost eight years ago. I took the answer from the report by the Philadelphia grand jury that indicted the late-term abortionist on eight counts of murder and over 200 other charges: “_It is by design._” A later jury convicted Gosnell on most of the homicide charges and almost all of the other counts in the indictment, for which Gosnell now serves a life sentence without the possibility of parole.



However, in a certain sense, Gosnell is still getting away with it, or at least has escaped the notice of major media — which had to be shamed into covering the trial and story at all. Independent filmmakers Phelim McAleer and Ann McIlhenny have stepped in to fill the gap, first with a book titled _Gosnell: The Untold Story of America’s Most Prolific Serial Killer_ and now a film with the slightly different name above. The film opens on Friday in over 750 theaters, which might produce the most comprehensive media treatment the Gosnell horrors will ever get.

For full disclosure in this film review, let me remind readers of a few personal connections that I have to it. We have written prolifically about Kermit Gosnell and the case; this will be the 160th article with a mention of him in it at Hot Air. Phelim and Ann are good friends of mine, and they have shared with me on numerous occasions, both publicly in interviews and privately (off the record), about the many struggles they had in bringing this film to the screen. My views on abortion are no secret, nor is it any secret how much I criticized the national media for ignoring Gosnell in order to prevent people from re-evaluating abortion. Clearly, I want to see this film succeed, and you should know that before reading my evaluation of it.

_With that said_ …

_Gosnell_ has a number of things going for it right off the bat, and the film takes advantage of them all. The story is already horrific, dramatic, suspenseful, and provocative. Rather than fall into the bad practice of applying “style” or intrusive camera techniques, director Nick Searcy plays it straight and lets the story tell itself more organically. The cast is solid and delivers realistic portrayals without chewing scenery and distracting from the story. Searcy himself probably has the most fun, playing the role of defense attorney in courtroom scenes, but that works because the others are playing their roles without overdoing it, especially Sarah Jane Morris as Lexy McGuire as the assistant DA whose pro-choice views get a serious challenge in her work on this case. AlonZo “Zo” Rachel, a longtime favorite in the blogosphere and on social media, does a very good job in the supporting role of Detective Stark, the partner to Dean Cain’s lead role of Detective James Wood, which Cain pulls off well.

However, the best performances in the film come out of the clinic itself. The clinic employees who testify in the courtroom scenes don’t get a lot of screen time but they are tremendously effective as the trial builds to its climax. Dominique Deon as Betty Goodwin stands out in a critical role, setting up the jury’s decision and the conclusion of the trial. Janine Turner (_Northern Exposure_) has an intriguing cameo as a abortion-clinic medical director called as a trial witness by the prosecution to differentiate Gosnell’s actions from other abortion clinics, a small part of the film’s repeated message that the prosecution wasn’t focused on fighting abortion — just murder.

Without a doubt, though, Earl Billings owns _Gosnell. _The veteran character actor does a masterful job of capturing the essence of Kermit Gosnell and his insanely good humor that was on display even after his conviction. Billings delivers the performance of his life after decades of playing mostly small roles on film and television. (He’s probably most recognized from his commercials for Aflac.)  From the moment Gosnell became a public figure, his oddities came immediately to the fore; he has often seemed as though the charges and then his sentence were a light-hearted matter, almost to the point of being disconnected from reality. The film repeats Gosnell’s bizarre piano playing during the police search of his home, for instance, and his weird cheeriness during the trial. Billings nails Gosnell’s almost courtly weirdness and insouciance. It may not have the malevolence of Anthony Hopkins’ ghoulish Hannibal Lecter, but Billings’ Gosnell is every bit as creepy — and even more so because it’s real life.

Thanks to the performances and its straightforward approach, _Gosnell_ works as an effective procedural, as well as a criticism of media bias and the institutional defense of abortion. The trial dialogue comes straight out of the court records, part of the “verbatim” genre that Phelim and Ann have pioneered on stage as well. The rest of the film is structured conventionally in order to allow the story itself to be the star of the film. In that, _Gosnell _succeeds, even if Billings manages to give it a run for its money.

On the Hot Air scale, _Gosnell: The Trial of America’s Biggest Serial Killer_ gets a 5:


5 – Full price ticket
4 – Matinee only
3 – Wait for Blu-Ray/DVD/PPV rental or purchase
2 – Watch it when it hits Netflix/cable
1 – Avoid at all costs
_Gosnell_ is rated PG-13. Despite the ghastly nature of the crimes involved, there is very little of a graphic nature shown on screen that would be too much for sensitive viewers. This isn’t a film for small children, mainly because a procedural like this won’t hold their interest, but teenagers will easily handle the imagery.

Thanks to the nature of independent film, the best chance to see this movie in the theater is to watch it on its opening weekend. The film’s website has listings for theater showings, so be sure to start making plans now to catch it on the big screen.


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trumps not getting much done the next president can't undo by simply passing their own executive orders.
> Just saying, if things don't go as well as you're hoping this Nov, just don't freak out.  I mean whats Trump polling, a 30% approval rate.  Yikes.


*Your " Little " buddy started a Pulp Fiction thread elsewhere on this forum, you should*
*use it for your " Fantasy " statements made with no substance behind them........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Kavanaugh's sophomoric defiant behavior, his lying about the yearbook terms and his drinking (which shouldn't matter too much, but lying is lying) and his recital of kooky "far Left" conspiracies against him showed him to be not very honorable and not worthy of the the Supreme court.  His years of service as a Republican operative make him and the Republican senators on the judiciary committee  believe that he is somehow entitled to this appointment.  But America can do much better than Kavanaugh.  We will see that Flake, Collins and Murkowski have more courage and honor and will vote against Kavanaugh.


I think I know why they call her booty,


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Good lord now we're using high school year books as a barometer of character...too fken much. Kooky conspiracies? Operative? Seriously? Good to see blind partisanship is alive and well nutter.
> 
> CapitolOne's new tag line...What's in your yearbook?


Reading comprehension much?


----------



## Booter (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think I know why they call her booty,


Yup, you're a republican alright.  One of the brighter ones too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Yup, you're a republican alright.  One of the brighter ones too.


I knew you were coming around.
Thank you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I knew you were coming around.
> Thank you.


You're smarter than me, but I have better hair.


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Reading comprehension much?


*Off you go to the " Pulp Fiction " thread.....your Christine Blasey-Ford " Hippocampus *
*is flaring up again.....*

*Bootbutt = Babytalk*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're smarter than me, but I have better hair.


*OBVI!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2018)

How...bout...those...Dodgers?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Reading comprehension much?


Nope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)

Clapping has been banned at University of Manchester Students’ Union events to avoid triggering anxiety and improve accessibility. Students are instead encouraged to use "jazz hands" to express their support.



4:53 AM · Oct 1, 2018


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Nope.


Duh - OK Moose.


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

Now they are saying Kavanaugh threw ice at someone in a bar.  Which is total bulshit - why would Kavanaugh have ice in his beer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> Now they are saying Kavanaugh threw ice at someone in a bar.  Which is total bulshit - why would Kavanaugh have ice in his beer.


Spoiled, rich kid brats rule the world . . . ya think they are in it to make things better for the average American?


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> Now they are saying Kavanaugh threw ice at someone in a bar.  Which is total bulshit - why would Kavanaugh have ice in his beer.



*Hmmmm......I smell a cornered Lemming.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

*Federal judge: Democrats in Congress can sue Trump in emoluments case*
A federal judge has ruled that 200 Democratic members of Congress have legal standing to sue President Donald Trump for allegedly violating the emoluments clause of the Constitution by doing business with foreign governments while in office.

The emoluments clause bars presidents from accepting gifts from foreign and domestic interests without consent from Congress. 

The case argues that the president has received foreign government favors, such as Chinese government trademarks for his companies, payments for hotel rooms and event-space rentals by representatives of Saudi Arabia and Kuwait, and proceeds from Chinese or Emirati-linked government purchases of office space in Trump Tower.

U.S. District Court Judge Emmet Sullivan on Friday found that lawmakers have adequately shown that they have suffered harm from the president’s alleged violation of the clause.

“This is a bombshell victory enabling us to move forward to hold the president accountable for violating the chief corruption prohibition in the United States’ Constitution,” Sen. Richard Blumenthal, D-Connecticut,  told the Associated Press. “President Trump has been violating it repeatedly with impunity and now we as members need to hold him accountable.”

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2018/09/29/federal-judge-democrats-congress-can-sue-trump-emoluments-case/1470694002/


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Federal judge: Democrats in Congress can sue Trump in emoluments case*
> A federal judge has ruled that 200 Democratic members of Congress have legal standing to sue President Donald Trump for allegedly violating the emoluments clause of the Constitution by doing business with foreign governments while in office.
> 
> The emoluments clause bars presidents from accepting gifts from foreign and domestic interests without consent from Congress.
> ...



*Puhlease.....really ....*

*This is going to go straight into the trash heap....*
*If they ( Dems ) try something like this...it will go straight to Civil War !*
*They don't want that because they'll be the FIRST ones rounded up...*
*Sen Dickhead Blumenthal is the Poster Child for " Stolen Valor " ....*
*Yeah, he really wants about a million Vets tracking him down..!!*
*He might want to just " Shut The F@#k Up " while the storm is*
*small...*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> Duh - OK Moose.


Duh pussy.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> Now they are saying Kavanaugh threw ice at someone in a bar.  Which is total bulshit - why would Kavanaugh have ice in his beer.


Why do you care puss?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


They have become what they have been led to believe they oppose.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They have become what they have been led to believe they oppose.



*I watched a Special last night on " Russia " on Newsmax and I'll be damned if the *
*Democrats agenda wasn't exposed !*

*The Democrats are literally copying the early 1900's revolution in Russia....*

*Let's see when they start offing each other for Power, that's the final indicator *
*of their " Copycat " agenda......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I watched a Special last night on " Russia " on Newsmax and I'll be damned if the *
> *Democrats agenda wasn't exposed !*
> 
> *The Democrats are literally copying the early 1900's revolution in Russia....*
> ...


Lets not get to that point, ok?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Mussolini jokes huh?  
Still scratching for new lows I see...


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They have become what they have been led to believe they oppose.


'derp


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hmmmm......I smell a cornered Lemming.*


And what pray tell... does a cornered lemming smell like?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


More support for the new reich I see, does your mommy know you are a wanna be nazi?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More support for the new reich I see, does your mommy know you are a wanna be nazi?


I thought antifa was a slightly left-leaning group of fascists?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought antifa was a slightly left-leaning group of fascists?


"Slightly" lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Jerry Brown Signs Law Requiring Women on Corporate Boards


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Slightly" lol.


Yes, you know husker is slightly sensitive as well.
Trying to go easy on him.
I'm working on being a giver too.


----------



## Booter (Oct 3, 2018)

Don the Con Trump - Americas's greatest grifter.  SUCKERS!!!

*The creation myth of the billionaire businessman Donald Trump just imploded*

https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/03/politics/donald-trump-taxes-fred-trump/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> Don the Con Trump - Americas's greatest grifter.  SUCKERS!!!
> 
> *The creation myth of the billionaire businessman Donald Trump just imploded*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/03/politics/donald-trump-taxes-fred-trump/index.html


CNN=FAKE NEWS+WHO GIVES A FUCK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Whoopi Goldberg that she once defended a child rapist

Posted at 12:53 pm on October 3, 2018 by Greg P.

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

The ladies of The View thought it would be a good idea to go after Donald Trump Jr. for comments he made in a recent interview on the #MeToo movement. Big mistake…

…as the president’s eldest son quickly reminded everyone that at that very desk, Whoopi Goldberg once defended child rapist Roman Polanski:

https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/10/03/donald-trump-jr-helpfully-reminds-whoopi-goldberg-that-she-once-defended-a-child-rapist/


----------



## Booter (Oct 3, 2018)

Don the Con Trump.  America's greatest Grifter.  And the sucker nutters here idolize him.  SUCKERS!!!
*The New York State Tax Department Is Reviewing Fraud Allegations Involving the Trump Family*

*New York State tax authorities are reviewing allegations in a New York Times investigation that reported decades of tax evasion by President Donald Trump and his family.

The Times reported that President Trump received $413 million from his father Fred Trump over the span of decades, mostly through tax dodges that may have been illegal. The story contradicts Trump’s claim that he is a self-made billionaire who built his real-estate empire from a $1 million loan from his father that he paid back with interest.

http://time.com/5413841/new-york-state-tax-trump/*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Spoiled, rich kid brats rule the world . . . ya think they are in it to make things better for the average American?


Your’re babbling


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> Don the Con Trump.  America's greatest Grifter.  And the sucker nutters here idolize him.  SUCKERS!!!
> *The New York State Tax Department Is Reviewing Fraud Allegations Involving the Trump Family*
> 
> *New York State tax authorities are reviewing allegations in a New York Times investigation that reported decades of tax evasion by President Donald Trump and his family.*
> ...


Your love affair with allegations continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> Don the Con Trump - Americas's greatest grifter.  SUCKERS!!!
> 
> *The creation myth of the billionaire businessman Donald Trump just imploded*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/03/politics/donald-trump-taxes-fred-trump/index.html


Suckers


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Todd Starnes White Teacher Rebukes Black Student for Supporting President Trump


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lets not get to that point, ok?



*Ok....!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jerry Brown Signs Law Requiring Women on Corporate Boards



*Does that include Liberals.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Todd Starnes White Teacher Rebukes Black Student for Supporting President Trump


The patronizing teacher obviously tried to "inform", and shepherd the less able minority.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The patronizing teacher obviously tried to "inform", and shepherd the less able minority.


Those elite people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those elite people.


Those people.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those people.


SACRAMENTO, Calif. - California's war against the Trump administration is costing state taxpayers millions for lawyers and other costs connected to nearly four dozen lawsuits.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/californias-war-against-trump-is-costing-taxpayers-millions/ar-BBNSwJF?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=iehp


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> SACRAMENTO, Calif. - California's war against the Trump administration is costing state taxpayers millions for lawyers and other costs connected to nearly four dozen lawsuits.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/californias-war-against-trump-is-costing-taxpayers-millions/ar-BBNSwJF?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=iehp


Yeah... but Trump can't even get along with Canada.  In the big picture Trump will be gone in a few years, but the status, leadership in a time of trouble legacy will serve it's citizens well.  You live in an amazing state Lion, no need to hate.  You should be proud of where you live.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those people.


Yes... those people.  lol
If saying we should have our best, brightest and most educated leading the country sure don't seem like too bad an idea to me.  If you call me an elitist for pointing this out, then all I can say is whatevah'


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your’re babbling


Yeah... instead of babbling you should be like bubs.  
Criticizing everyone else's ideas, but offering no solutions of his own...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... but Trump can't even get along with Canada.  In the big picture Trump will be gone in a few years, but the status, leadership in a time of trouble legacy will serve it's citizens well.  You live in an amazing state Lion, no need to hate.  You should be proud of where you live.


I'm just sharing current events, no hate involved td. Perhaps you are projecting what you're feeling...a la Daffy...
Trump has done no worse than Obama...Trump isn't as sophisticated and certainly not as smooth.
We will be fine, don't worry about Canada, they'll be fine too.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... those people.  lol
> If saying we should have our best, brightest and most educated leading the country sure don't seem like too bad an idea to me.  If you call me an elitist for pointing this out, then all I can say is whatevah'


Best and brightest for sure. Most educated doesn't necessarily place you into the best & brightest category.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... instead of babbling you should be like bubs.
> Criticizing everyone else's ideas, but offering no solutions of his own...


Ideas? Is that what you call them?  Lmao!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Obama's America on Display at Kavanaugh Hearings
FRANK HAWKINS
Obama polarized America according to race, ethnic background, sex, sexual orientation, and politics. Like a deadly cancer, the Obama legacy has metast...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/10/obamas_america_on_display_at_kavanaugh_hearings.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

OCTOBER 4, 2018
*John Kerry: Chappaquiddick is okay because Ted Kennedy 'owned up' to it*
By J. Marsolo
In 1969, John Kerry accused the U.S. military of terrorism and war crimes in Vietnam. In 2003, Kerry described the U.S. military in Iraq as terrorists.

This week, Kerry appeared on CNN's _The Lead_ with Jake Tapper to peddle his new book, _Every Day Is Extra_. Kerry took time off from trying to undermine U.S. policy toward Iran and playing with his yacht to inform us that Teddy Kennedy, also known as Teddy the Swimmer, "owned up" to Chappaquiddick:

He stood up and owned moments where he knew he'd stepped over the line, so I think that – and he wasn't about to be nominated to a lifetime position, in fact, he said to the people of Massachusetts, if you think I shouldn't stay here, then, you know – he took those returns and then he was elected another six times.

Leaving Mary Jo Kopechne in a submerged car to die, while Teddy waited about ten hours before reporting to the police, is known to Kerry as "stepping over the line." If you drive while intoxicated into a pond, leaving a woman in the car to die of asphyxiation, and wait ten hours to call the police, you should be charged with manslaughter, homicide by vehicle while intoxicated, driving under the influence, and other crimes. But Teddy pleaded guilty only to leaving the scene of an accident, with a suspended two-month jail sentence.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Best and brightest for sure. Most educated doesn't necessarily place you into the best & brightest category.


Well I think that's fair.  Although I would respond you don't find the best and brightest living in a vacuum either.  And traditionally in the West- they come from the military, from an institution of higher learning.  Even Trump.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ideas? Is that what you call them?  Lmao!


So nothing.  Let me quote Teddy Roosevelt directly this time:
"Complaining about a problem without offering a solution is called whining."

Don't be a whiner bubs.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm just sharing current events, no hate involved td. Perhaps you are projecting what you're feeling...a la Daffy...
> Trump has done no worse than Obama...Trump isn't as sophisticated and certainly not as smooth.
> We will be fine, don't worry about Canada, they'll be fine too.


Well... if we keep down the road of tax cutting and spending it's hard to see how that ends with fine.  
Just say'n.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So nothing.  Let me quote Teddy Roosevelt directly this time:
> "Complaining about a problem without offering a solution is called whining."
> 
> Don't be a whiner bubs.  *That's all I'm saying.*


That was his point.
Time to double, triple, down?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That was his point.
> Time to double, triple, down?


Double down?  lol...
He doesn't have a point other then to criticize and belittle.  For all his huff and puff little bubs is afraid to put his own ideas out there for the same level of criticism he directs at others. lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

Shut up, Mazie
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Mazie Hirono is the new face of Democratic hypocrisy regarding sexual assault. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/10/shut_up_mazie.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

And I'm sure some of them are good people.

Previously Deported Illegal Alien Allegedly Murders 5 After Mistakenly Released
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/10/05/previously-deported-illegal-alien-allegedly-murders-5-after-mistakenly-released/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjXv-z37PDdAhVFhq0KHZxmBkUQqUMwBHoECAgQFQ&usg=AOvVaw2OUMAd6ryc3lkcSb1trK-0


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So nothing.  Let me quote Teddy Roosevelt directly this time:
> "Complaining about a problem without offering a solution is called whining."
> 
> Don't be a whiner bubs.  That's all I'm saying.


Are you trying to say that you don't complain?!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So nothing.  Let me quote Teddy Roosevelt directly this time:
> "Complaining about a problem without offering a solution is called whining."


There's another saying:

To educate a person in the mind but not in morals is to educate a menace to society. 

That's the problem with you and your party. Always believing that you're the smartest people in the room but lacking in morals. Not being able to know how to use knowledge is like not knowing how to use power. Hence the term moral compass..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

We should give them all guns and knives and plenty of ammo.

Rare death row slaying at California's San Quentin prison...
https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/inmate-slain-californias-death-row-suspected-58318795


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Stupid fucking people.
*Holding SWAT Members Hostage*



_





Facebook
WARNER TODD HUSTON 6 Oct 2018 


*A Mississippi community has erupted in controversy, after a high school marching band performed a halftime skit featuring doctors using toy assault weapons to kill police officers.*


The skit was performed by members of the Forest Hill High School marching band during a game against Brookhaven High in Brookhaven, Mississippi, according to the Daily Leader.

The skit featured students wearing medical scrubs and using toy rifles to shoot down other students dressed as police officers. The paper said that the teens were enacting a scene from the movie John Q.


Many were incensed by the skit since it came less than a week after two Brookhaven police officers were killed in the line of duty.

According to WLBT TV, one Forest Hill fan apologized on social media saying, “I can’t even imagine what the citizens of Brookhaven must have felt. My prayers are with you all. I’m so sorry that this disgraceful band performed so inconsiderable.”

“At no point in time is this acceptable,” Susan Mathes May added to the Facebook posting. “At any school, at any performance, in any town.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Go back to Cleveland, loser.


LeBron James Wears Colin Kaepernick Gear to Lakers Preseason Game
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/10/06/lebron-james-wears-colin-kaepernick-gear-to-lakers-preseason-game/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjgrN70q_LdAhUQca0KHSs0DQsQqUMwAXoECAgQCQ&usg=AOvVaw30qbe3sjrvFONfKNAFcckx&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Go back to Cleveland, loser.
> 
> 
> LeBron James Wears Colin Kaepernick Gear to Lakers Preseason Game
> ...


"I believe Kap and what he *stands* for"

He said "stands" lol.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... if we keep down the road of tax cutting and spending it's hard to see how that ends with fine.
> Just say'n.


*“The rising tide lifts all the boats.” *_JFK
_
Unemployment is at 3.7%....more people working.... more tax revenue going to the Treasury....
Cut spending a fraction...
Just say'n.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *“The rising tide lifts all the boats.” *_JFK
> _
> Unemployment is at 3.7%....more people working.... more tax revenue going to the Treasury....
> Cut spending a fraction...
> Just say'n.


More than a fraction.
Other than that, your post was perfect.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So nothing.  Let me quote Teddy Roosevelt directly this time:
> "Complaining about a problem without offering a solution is called whining."
> 
> Don't be a whiner bubs.  That's all I'm saying.


My solution didnʻt win in 2016.  I stopped whining.  You people havenʻt stopped whining since.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... if we keep down the road of tax cutting and spending it's hard to see how that ends with fine.
> Just say'n.


Easier to cut spending when youʻre not droppinʻ 5 years of QE on the economy to fix the problem that a democrat controlled congress created through Dodd-Frank and democrats only to adopt a plan to fix what Dipshits Chris and Barney created in the first place.  You smart people crack me up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My solution didnʻt win in 2016.  I stopped whining.  You people havenʻt stopped whining since.


Plenty of room aboard the MAGA express.
Its the best game going right now, and its got at least two more seasons.


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Easier to cut spending when youʻre not droppinʻ 5 years of QE on the economy to fix the problem that a democrat controlled congress created through Dodd-Frank and democrats only to adopt a plan to fix what Dipshits Chris and Barney created in the first place.  You smart people crack me up.


*The Saturday Federal Reserve Rate Hike was done for NO OTHER REASON that to*
*spite President Trump !*

*Just as the deliberate and FALSE SMEAR of a Good Man was done to now*
*Justice Brett Kavanaugh !*

*All of the Democrats, ALL of them will pay for what they are doing !!!*

*This is not going to end well until the Roaches are exterminated.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2018)

Watching the Atlanta braves fan doing the racist tomahawk chop and noticed ever since Obama left you don't hear about the washing Redskins and all the other bullshit Obama pushed to divide our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Illegal Alien From El Salvador Charged With Brutally Raping Woman In New York
US | HENRY RODGERS
Horrific
https://dailycaller.com/2018/10/07/illegal-alien-charged-rape-new-york/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Happy Indignant Peoples Day,
*Columbus Day no longer holiday for namesake Ohio capital...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Happy Indignant Peoples Day,
> *Columbus Day no longer holiday for namesake Ohio capital...*


LA Department of Building & Safety takes the day off..
LA Department of Water & Power are not answering their phones...which is typical, so they may or may not have the day off.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> LA Department of Building & Safety takes the day off..
> LA Department of Water & Power are not answering their phones...which is typical, so they may or may not have the day off.


They must fit the demographic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 8, 2018)

Some comic relief for Columbus Day.
Enjoy.
https://twitter.com/freedom_moates/status/1049063520783032320


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Some comic relief for Columbus Day.
> Enjoy.
> https://twitter.com/freedom_moates/status/1049063520783032320


This is a good reason to own self protection...thankfully we have the second amendment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is a good reason to own self protection...thankfully we have the second amendment.


The second amendment is the most American part of the Constitution.
Has there ever been another government in the history of the world that guarantees the right of its citizens to be armed specifically in the case that they need to defend themselves from said government?
The answer is no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is a good reason to own self protection...thankfully we have the second amendment.


Have you guys seen my yard sign?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

I am good with this.

Deputies stopped thousands of innocent Latinos on Freeway in hopes of their next drug bust...
https://www.gazettextra.com/news/nation_world/la-county-deputies-stopped-thousands-of-innocent-latinos-on-the/article_c539d0cc-3076-5b24-b45c-fe94eb07adaa.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Can you believe this fucking guy?

LA immigrant who spent months in detention describes harsh conditions at California facility...
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-romulo-avelica-adelanto-20181008-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2018)

Shocker,


*Capitol Alert*
The go-to source for news on California policy and politics

*CAPITOL ALERT*
*Non-citizens may have been added to voter rolls, DMV says*
BY BRYAN ANDERSON

banderson@sacbee.com


October 08, 2018 03:37 PM

Updated 41 minutes ago

An internal audit from the California Department of Motor Vehicles released Monday shows about 1,500 customers may have been improperly registered to vote.

“Approximately 1,500 customers may have been registered to vote in error,” the DMV wrote in a letter Monday to the Secretary of State’s Office. “This error has been corrected and is separate from the processing error we notified you about in writing on September 5.” Non-citizens are among the affected customers, according to Jessica Gonzalez, a DMV spokeswoman.

In early September, the DMV revealed it sent 23,000 erroneous voter registrations. These additional 1,500 errors occurred when DMV technicians processed customer requests at field offices to change voter eligibility responses on driver license applications.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shocker,
> 
> 
> *Capitol Alert*
> ...


1500?
Lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2018)

Children Of Illegals Cost More Than Funding For The Wall
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/09/children-illegals-cost-more-than-wall&ved=2ahUKEwjW753C1_ndAhVHwFQKHT-LDQcQqUMwA3oECAYQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0tNp2k0ankfM-rlrKILIQN


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Some comic relief for Columbus Day.
> Enjoy.
> https://twitter.com/freedom_moates/status/1049063520783032320


That was hysterical! Which one was @tenacious 'derp? I was also looking for @Hüsker Dü  and @espola .


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shocker,
> 
> 
> *Capitol Alert*
> ...




*1,500 my ass....!

Xavier Becerra knows that number is hovering around 3.5 - 4.0 MILLION added...
Yes....that is approximately the number Hillary won California by !
Now what they are doing is legitimizing those voters so the Federal Government will
play hell trying to decipher who was legal and who's not......
The population numbers just don't jive....I think it is higher much higher than being reported.
How about double is my guess....
California population in 2015 - 39.03 Million.....
California population in 2016 - 39.30 Million.....
California population in 2017 - 39.54 Million.....

" In early September, the DMV revealed it sent 23,000 erroneous voter registrations. "

That's an admission to cover their ass, the AG of California is the guy
who conveniently " Lost " the Democratic Parties sought after server...
Yeah...he just lost it.....Sacramento is the residency for the Northern 
Mexican Cartel, there's just no other excuse anymore.
They pass Legislation now that literally is Criminal in intent and usage....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Saturday Federal Reserve Rate Hike was done for NO OTHER REASON that to **spite President Trump !*


But it will piss off big bond holders like China way more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

BREAKING. Supreme Court Uphold North Dakota’s Voter ID Law-
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/10/09/breaking.-supreme-court-uphold-north-dakotas-voter-id-law


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

‘Gosnell’ Writer Says Evidence in the Case Converted Her to Pro-Life
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/10/09/gosnell-writer-ann-mcelhinney-pro-life/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Pass Out the Cigars: You Paid $2 Billion for Illegal Immigrant Births
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/10/09/illegal-immigrant-births-2-billion/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Toxic masculinity? Try toxic feminists...they hate men!
OCTOBER 10, 2018
Our radicalized modern feminists have been carefully taught to hate men, especially white men.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/toxic_masculinity_try_toxic_feministsthey_hate_men.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am good with this.
> 
> Deputies stopped thousands of innocent Latinos on Freeway in hopes of their next drug bust...
> https://www.gazettextra.com/news/nation_world/la-county-deputies-stopped-thousands-of-innocent-latinos-on-the/article_c539d0cc-3076-5b24-b45c-fe94eb07adaa.html


Reminds me of the Netflix series, Ozark.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Michelle Malkin The Most Important Movie You've Never Heard Of


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

*Palestinian Ambassador Donated to California Democrat Ammar Campa-Najjar*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






UN Photo by Loey Felipe
10 Oct 2018630
*Palestinian ambassador Feda Abdelhady Nasser, who serves as Deputy Permanent Observer of the State of Palestine [sic] to the United Nations, made a political contribution to the campaign of Democrat Ammar Campa-Najjar in December 2017.*
*Campa-Najjar is challenging incumbent Republican Rep. Duncan Hunter Jr. (R-CA) in California’s **50th congressional district**, near San Diego.*



Abdelhady, the second-ranking official at the Palestinian U.N. mission in New York, contributed $250.00 to Campa-Najjar’s campaign, according to the Federal Election Commission (FEC) website. According to the FEC report, which lists her donation under the name “Feda Adbelhady” [sic], she listed her employer as “UN mission” and her job as “diplomatic consultant.”


----------



## tenacious (Oct 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My solution didnʻt win in 2016.  I stopped whining.  You people havenʻt stopped whining since.


I think you're misunderstanding the quote about whining.  Because your guy lost and you fell in line tells us nothing other then you are easily lead.  It certainly does nothing to make me forget about all your pissing and moaning.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think you're misunderstanding the quote about whining.  Because your guy lost and you fell in line tells us nothing other then you are easily lead.  It certainly does nothing to make me forget about all your pissing and moaning.


Stop whining.
Its time to move on.org already.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *“The rising tide lifts all the boats.” *_JFK
> _
> Unemployment is at 3.7%....more people working.... more tax revenue going to the Treasury....
> Cut spending a fraction...
> Just say'n.


Yes... borrowing $2 Trillion from overseas and pumping it to the American economy lifts all the boats.  For a little while, but I'd imagine even a tax cut and spend conservative like yourself would admit it's not a sustainable model.  

Now I'm open to hearing about Trumps using the momentum of that to rework NAFTA and trade deals with China and Europe.  But pointing to the fact that Trump "primed the pump" while the DOW and S&P were already at record deals, I'd have to admit I'm going to start from the position of what is this guy a dope.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stop whining.
> Its time to move on.org already.


Did you like my Teddy Roosevelt quote?  Seems like bubs wasn't a fan.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think you're misunderstanding the quote about whining.  Because your guy lost and you fell in line tells us nothing other then you are easily lead.  It certainly does nothing to make me forget about all your pissing and moaning.


You’re whining again


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think you're misunderstanding the quote about whining.  Because your guy lost and you fell in line tells us nothing other then you are easily lead.  It certainly does nothing to make me forget about all your pissing and moaning.


You're not talking to Daffy or other left wingers...you are aware of that. Right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

Imagine: Court reverses student’s suspension for sexual misconduct, cites total absence of due process
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/10/10/imagine-court-reverses-students-suspension-for-sexual-misconduct-cites-total-absence-of-due-process/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjajMvxsf3dAhWvT98KHX0_BgEQqUMwAHoECAgQBQ&usg=AOvVaw1sSSGOnEtdLh0F9sxXBvVq&ampcf=1


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes... borrowing $2 Trillion from overseas and pumping it to the American economy lifts all the boats.  For a little while, but I'd imagine even a tax cut and spend conservative like yourself would admit it's not a sustainable model.
> 
> Now I'm open to hearing about Trumps using the momentum of that to rework NAFTA and trade deals with China and Europe.  But pointing to the fact that Trump "primed the pump" while the DOW and S&P were already at record deals, I'd have to admit I'm going to start from the position of what is this guy a dope.


Right.
More people working, more people paying their fair share, reduce spending...
I'm for minimal government spending, minimal government red tape and regulations. 
Who in their right mind wants more regulations, higher taxes & more spending? 
Seemingly just you & other tax and spend socialist...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Did you like my Teddy Roosevelt quote?  Seems like bubs wasn't a fan.


Did you like mine? It's was just for you T 'derp. But I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that it flew right over your head.

FYI... the smartest people in politics and economics are conservatives. Thomas Sowell (try reading one of his books), Dennis Prager, Ron Lipsman (you should read his book too). 

Keep up the detective work Sunshine...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2018)

The great state of California is 46th in education and 49th in infrastructure, but don't we are #1 in illegal aliens and faxes. 
Ain't it great?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The great state of California is 46th in education and 49th in infrastructure, but don't we are #1 in illegal aliens and faxes.
> Ain't it great?


Don't tell T 'derp... he might start thinking you and nono are the same guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Did you like my Teddy Roosevelt quote?  Seems like bubs wasn't a fan.


I loved the Teddy quote amongst your solutionless whining.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you like mine? It's was just for you T 'derp. But I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that it flew right over your head.
> 
> FYI... the smartest people in politics and economics are conservatives. Thomas Sowell (try reading one of his books), Dennis Prager, Ron Lipsman (you should read his book too).
> 
> Keep up the detective work Sunshine...


Try Henry Hazlitʻs Econimics in one lesson too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2018)

*49ers Remove Kaepernick from Photo Gallery of Greatest Moments Against Packers*






AP Photo/Tony Avelar
DYLAN GWINN 12 Oct 2018 
_

*Colin Kaepernick had a few exceptional moments as a pro before the rest of the league figured him out, and he decided using football as a platform for politics was more important than using it as a platform for football.*

Of those exceptional moments, a few of them came against the Green Bay Packers. Including two playoff wins, a regular season win, a 400-yard passing performance, and the greatest rushing performance by a quarterback in league history.

With numbers like that, one would think the 9ers would have included Kaepernick in their photo gallery of great moments in their rivalry against Green Bay.

However, one would be wrong.

According to Pro Football Talk:


The 49ers published 48 pictures of what they described as ‘top moments between the 49ers and Packers since 1950,’ and zero of those pictures were of Kaepernick. The pictures range from a black-and-white photo of Roland Lakes sacking Bart Starr in 1967 to Bradley Pinionpunting during the 49ers’ game against the Packers in 2015. But no Kaepernick.

Were those two great playoff wins simply forgotten? No. There are pictures from those games, but they all focus on other 49ers. If you want to see Kaepernick, who was the best player on the field, you’ll have to squint while looking at the picture of Michael Crabtree catching a touchdown pass. In the background, out of focus, is Kaepernick, who threw that touchdown pass, but isn’t mentioned in the caption.

The choice to memory scrub Kaepernick seems odd, given that it was only last month when 49ers Owner Jed York voiced support for his former player’s decision to kneel.

I guess even San Francisco has reached their limit with Kaepernick.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Got it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2018)

https://twitter.com/PatrioticVa/status/1051452276701888512


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Boy, nine, ruins Supreme Court prospects
OCTOBER 15, 2018
We knew this had to happen.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/boy_nine_ruins_supreme_court_prospects.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

Who to believe? An adult white woman or a 9 year old black boy?
OCTOBER 14, 2018
"Women don't lie"? Who are you gonna believe: the woman or the security camera footage?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/who_to_believe_an_adult_white_woman_or_a_9_year_old_black_boy.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Evolution....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2018)

*Allegedly Targeting Elderly Texans*


 Here are some of those 3 million HRC Votes.


I thought this never happens.  
_





Tarrant County/Laura Parra
MERRILL HOPE 15 Oct 2018 


*Four North Texas women, allegedly members of an organized “voter fraud ring,” were indicted on 30 felony counts of voter fraud following an investigation by the Texas Attorney General.*

The defendants were paid to target elderly voters in select northern Fort Worth precincts in a scheme to generate a large number of mail-in ballots and harvest them for specific candidates in 2016, according to a press release from the AG’s office.

The AG’s Election Fraud Unit said the women carried out their scheme by “seeding” or proliferating mail ballots to the targeted precincts through forged signatures, altering historical applications, and resubmitting them without the voter’s knowledge. The AG’s office did not state which candidate races this involved or how the fraudsters were compensated.

However, the Fort Worth Star-Telegram reported the fraud largely affected the 2016 March Democratic Party primary election, according to the indictments.
_


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Did you like my Teddy Roosevelt quote?  Seems like bubs wasn't a fan.


*You want acknowledgement....go wash your stinky fingers Mr Turd.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2018)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 227201, member: 3256"







/QUOTE


*Good God ....that woman could eat an Apple thru a chain link fence and *
*scare the Family Guys resident Perv into celibacy !! *

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Never believe what a Democrat says.

Sen. Claire McCaskill campaign staffers explain on undercover video why Obama isn’t campaigning for her
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/10/15/sen-claire-mccaskill-campaign-staffers-explain-on-undercover-video-why-obama-isnt-campaigning-for-her/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwihvO2eh4veAhVCJDQIHbivD_QQqUMwAnoECAYQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2xRpU3EEpTS7pHT0h9-Gxo&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

‘Wow, that was brutal!!’ This should spell the end of Bob Menendez’s political career [video]
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/10/15/wow-that-was-brutal-this-should-spell-the-end-of-bob-menendezs-political-career-video/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwihvO2eh4veAhVCJDQIHbivD_QQqUMwCHoECAYQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0Hlw1krPatQw7gY6NRqlVB


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

A few claymores might fix this problem.










* 
*
*New Caravan Masses Toward US Border; Doubles in size...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

This is where Fake News starts, The Huffington Post.
_POLITICS _
10/16/2018 01:03 pm ET
*Portland Cops Knew The Fascists Had A Weapons Cache. They Kept Silent And Attacked Protesters.*
Patriot Prayer had a stash of guns on a roof before its violent Oregon rally in August. Police didn’t tell anyone.
 
By Andy Campbell





Associated Press



Download



Subscribe to the Politics email.
How will Trump's administration impact you?







On Aug. 4, the Portland Police Bureau in Oregon protected two proto-fascist gangs as they marched around town, some in full body armor, in a planned disturbance disguised as a free speech rally.

Members of Patriot Prayer and its violent, punch-happy bodyguards, the Proud Boys, laughed and cheered behind barricades as cops fired dangerous rubber bullets and other nonlethal weapons and at their opposition: a mix of local anti-racist and anti-fascist demonstrators. Cops nearly killed one of those these counterprotesters when an impact grenade penetrated a man’s helmet and embedded itself into his skull.

Police claimed anti-fascists had hurled projectiles at riot cops — something two HuffPost reporters on the scene never witnessed. Days later — after outrage over the department’s response to the rally — Portland Police Chief Danielle Outlaw said on a conservative radio show that protesters were acting like children and were only “mad because I kicked your butt.”

What Outlaw didn’t say at the time was that the people she and her department defended had been armed to the teeth. In an appalling revelation Monday, Mayor Tod Wheeler told reporters that police found a group of Patriot Prayer members on Aug. 4 with a cache of guns on a rooftop before the demonstrations that day — and didn’t say a word.

Instead, police acted as their personal guard and kept silent about the cache — which included what officials described as “long guns” — for two months, when Wheeler found out about them.

During a press conference, he recalled the rally on Aug. 4, revealing that “the Portland Police Bureau discovered individuals who positioned themselves on a rooftop parking structure in downtown Portland with a cache of firearms,” according to The Oregonian.

Assistant Chief Ryan Lee said that the unidentified Patriot Prayer members were legally carrying the weapons and that officers didn’t make any arrests. They did seize the weapons, however, and later returned them.

Asked why the public wasn’t made aware of the gun cache, Outlaw reportedly said, “Hindsight is always perfect.” At the time, Portland police released photos and information about weapons seized during the rally but didn’t mention the guns: 

Joey Gibson, the leader of Patriot Prayer, who has had Proud Boys among his bodyguards at various rallies he has held in the Pacific Northwest, told The Oregonian that Monday was the first he had heard of the weapons stash. 

Portland is a city with a white terrorism crisis. It has long been a battleground for “alt-right” factions and counterprotesters, a haven for violent neo-Nazis and white supremacists, and a difficult city for people of color and non-Christians. There have been numerous violent rallies over the past few years in which out-of-town fascists descend on the city to fight local protesters ― and though the city is scrambling to fix the problem, community leaders say it has had multiple opportunities.

“It’s just disappointing that Portland leadership doesn’t recognize that it itself is under attack,” said Eric Ward, a longtime civil rights strategist and the executive director of Western States Center in Portland.

“This is a political group that associates with the ‘alt-right’ that comes into Portland with the specific intent to both intimidate and to spark violence,” he said. “This isn’t a fight between two factions. This is an assault on our values as a community, on what we want to be as a city. And we’re losing.”

Violent protests involving Patriot Prayer and the Proud Boys erupted on the East and West coasts this weekend, sparking a nationwide conversation about what to do with a pro-Trump gang that has gone relatively unchecked by local governments for years.

Wheeler’s newest plan, announced Monday, involves regulating all protests in town, which drew criticism from the American Civil Liberties Union. According to Willamette Week:

Wheeler said at a press conference this afternoon that the emergency ordinance, if approved by City Council, would allow police to restrict protests to certain areas and time frames. His goal is to prevent the bloody brawls that have erupted each time the Vancouver, Wash.-based group Patriot Prayer comes to town.

He reportedly learned of the weapons cache while reviewing that ordinance.

Portland police didn’t respond to calls for comment for this article.

_Do you have information you want to share with HuffPost? Here’s how._

.before_related_media .advertisement__label { display: none !important; }.mobileweb .before_related_media p{margin:0px 16px} p a#open-secure-contact { text-decoration: none; color: #000000; box-shadow: inset 0 -2px 0 #0DBE98; } p a:hover#open-secure-contact { background-color: rgba(13,190,152,.7); padding-top: 2px; padding-bottom: 0; border-bottom: none; transition: background-color 350ms ease-out; box-shadow: none; } p#info-share { text-align: left; } .entry--special-report p#info-share { text-align: center; }


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Gosnell’ Writer Says Evidence in the Case Converted Her to Pro-Life
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/10/09/gosnell-writer-ann-mcelhinney-pro-life/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


"It's a great money maker"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Man them monkeys work slow.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 16, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Interesting


I am taking my daughter to see it this weekend.


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Wow, that was brutal!!’ This should spell the end of Bob Menendez’s political career [video]
> 17 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/10/15/wow-that-was-brutal-this-should-spell-the-end-of-bob-menendezs-political-career-video/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwihvO2eh4veAhVCJDQIHbivD_QQqUMwCHoECAYQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0Hlw1krPatQw7gY6NRqlVB



*His career should have ended once he STEPPED onto the " Lolita " Express.....*
*Sen Chuck Schumer just GAVE Sen Bob Menendez 3 MILLION Dollars !!!*
*Shows ya how many Dems Love a perv......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Interesting



Media Ignores Big Opening and Critical Acclaim for 'Gosnell' Movie
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/briannaheldt/2018/10/16/media-ignores-big-opening-and-critical-acclaim-for-gosnell-movie-n2529116?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwik36W8uozeAhVRrFMKHVAiCoMQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw0f3DrUDvwfOp9WUn9Y_UBX


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Gosnell: The Serial Killer the Media Ignore
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Kermit Gosnell was a Philadelphia doctor who was charged with seven counts of first-degree murder and one count of third-degree murder for killing sev...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/10/gosnell_the_serial_killer_the_media_ignore.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Michael Savage: Antifa-Occupy 'Are the Brownshirts' of the 'Democrat Party'
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/10/16/michael-savage-antifa-occupy-are-the-brownshirts-of-the-democrat-party/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi86I3mtY3eAhVEtVMKHTOcAPYQqUMwBXoECAgQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0-rLiJOItw5hyexBE5gTjj


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

WATCH: NYPD Releases Video of Antifa Attack at Republican Club
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/10/16/watch-nypd-releases-video-antifa-attack-republican-club/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi86I3mtY3eAhVEtVMKHTOcAPYQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw2dcJ9MP6fSMV6f_Q-haw3x


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Hot Air

Trump: I’ll cut aid to Honduras unless the ‘caravan’ stops
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/10/16/trump-ill-cut-aid-honduras-unless-caravan-stops/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiRh_7kw43eAhXlwMQHHd_nBaIQqUMwBHoECAcQFQ&usg=AOvVaw2VSZqevJK-qwpNKe1kqeAg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Pay up.





Former Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio was convicted of contempt of court in July 2017 but was pardoned by President Donald Trump the following month. | Matt York/AP Photo

Legal

*Ex-Sheriff Joe Arpaio files libel suit against NYT *
By QUINT FORGEY

10/16/2018 10:21 PM EDT

Updated 10/16/2018 10:31 PM EDT

2018-10-16T10:31-0400
 Share on Facebook  Share on Twitter
.cms-textAlign-left{text-align:left;}.cms-textAlign-center{text-align:center;}.cms-textAlign-right{text-align:right;}.cms-magazineStyles-smallCaps{font-variant:small-caps;}.cms-playbookStyle-rubric{color:#b70000;font-weight:bold;font-family:sans-serif;}
Joe Arpaio, the controversial former sheriff of Maricopa County, Arizona, has filed a libel suit against The New York Times and a member of its editorial board.

In a complaint filed Tuesday evening with the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia, the ex-lawman takes issue with a Times opinion piece published just after Arpaio’s loss in the state’s Republican primary for U.S. Senate. The article — “Well, at Least Sheriff Joe Isn’t Going to Congress: Arpaio’s loss in Arizona’s Senate Republican primary is a fitting end to the public life of a truly sadistic man" — was written by Michelle Cottle.



Arpaio argues in the court filing that “[w]hile the Defamatory Article is strategically titled as an opinion piece, it contains several false, defamatory factual assertions.” The claims made in the article, Arpaio says, were “carefully and maliciously calculated to damage and injure” his reputation among the law enforcement community, as well as among GOP donors who could help bankroll his intended run for the late Sen. John McCain’s seat in 2020, currently held by Sen. Jon Kyl.

Arpaio is seeking $147.5 million in damages from Cottle and The Times, as well as payment to cover his attorneys’ fees and costs. He is represented by Larry Klayman, the chairman and general counsel of the conservative watchdog group Freedom Watch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hot Air
> 
> Trump: I’ll cut aid to Honduras unless the ‘caravan’ stops
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/10/16/trump-ill-cut-aid-honduras-unless-caravan-stops/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiRh_7kw43eAhXlwMQHHd_nBaIQqUMwBHoECAcQFQ&usg=AOvVaw2VSZqevJK-qwpNKe1kqeAg


Trump is the stupidest president, wait, change that to stupidest individual I have ever been made aware of for a period of time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is the stupidest president, wait, change that to stupidest individual I have ever been made aware of for a period of time.


What did he do now?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is the stupidest president, wait, change that to stupidest individual I have ever been made aware of for a period of time.


He must not have mirrors in his apartment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am taking my daughter to see it this weekend.


Unbelievsble that PA. refrained from reporting the true numbers of Gosnellʻs murders.  Doing so would have spiked PA.ʻs murder rate.  Not like anyone would have cared.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is the stupidest president, wait, change that to stupidest individual I have ever been made aware of for a period of time.


*Honduras, Guatemala move to stop migrant caravan after Trump threats*

Doina Chiacu, Jorge Cabrera
6 Min Read


WASHINGTON/ESQUIPULAS, Guatemala (Reuters) - The organizer of a migrant caravan from Honduras was detained in Guatemala on Tuesday as the U.S. government threatened to withdraw aid from both countries and El Salvador if the flow of migrants north to the United States was not stopped.







Up to 3,000 migrants, according to organizers’ estimates, crossed from Honduras into Guatemala on a trek northward after a standoff on Monday with police in riot gear.

The Honduran Foreign Ministry called on its citizens not to join the group. The government “urges the Hondurans taking part in this irregular mobilization not to be used by a movement that is clearly political,” it said.

Honduran president Juan Orlando Hernandez said in a public address on Tuesday evening some Hondurans in the caravan had already returned home and the government was preparing to support them. He did not specify how many had turned back.

Sponsored

AdChoices
ADVERTISING
Over the border, Guatemalan police officers detained Bartolo Fuentes, a former Honduran lawmaker, from the middle of the large crowd that he and three other organizers had led from San Pedro Sula, Honduras, since Saturday.

The moves followed comments by U.S. President Donald Trump that his administration would halt aid if the Central American governments did not act, his latest effort to demonstrate his tough stance on immigration.

The Honduran security ministry said Fuentes had been detained because he “did not comply with Guatemalan immigration rules” and would be deported back to Honduras in the coming hours.

Security officials at the Honduran border with Guatemala in Agua Caliente blocked the road to prevent another much smaller group from getting through, television images from the border showed.

“We can’t attend to people en masse. People are going through one by one,” police spokesman Alex Madrid said in a radio interview.












Honduran migrants, part of a caravan trying to reach the U.S., walk during a new leg of their travel in Chiquimula , Guatemala October 16, 2018. REUTERS/Edgard Garrido
Guatemala’s government said it did not have official figures for how many migrants from the caravan had already crossed the border.

Adult citizens of Guatemala, Honduras, El Salvador and Nicaragua need only present national identity cards to cross each others’ borders. That rule does not apply when they reach Mexico.

The local offices of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights said in a statement on Tuesday evening they were worried about the safety of migrants in the caravan, noting the group included women, children and senior citizens.

*“NO MORE MONEY” *
Trump took to Twitter on Tuesday to express his annoyance at the caravan, which follows a similar event in May that ultimately led to hundreds of migrants either seeking asylum in the United States or remaining in Mexico.

“The United States has strongly informed the President of Honduras that if the large Caravan of people heading to the U.S. is not stopped and brought back to Honduras, no more money or aid will be given to Honduras, effective immediately!” Trump wrote.

Trump expanded his threat in a later tweet to include Guatemala and El Salvador.

“We have today informed the countries of Honduras, Guatemala and El Salvador that if they allow their citizens, or others, to journey through their borders and up to the United States, with the intention of entering our country illegally, all payments made to them will STOP (END)!” he said.

U.S. Vice President Mike Pence drove home the point, saying he spoke to Hernandez and Guatemalan President Jimmy Morales and warned them to help protect U.S. borders, adding “no more aid if it’s not stopped!”

The strong words could encourage Honduras to move closer to China amid intensified efforts by Beijing to win recognition from Central American countries aligned with Taiwan.











Slideshow (28 Images)
Honduras is one of a dwindling number of countries that still have formal diplomatic ties with Taiwan, an island nation off the Chinese coast that Beijing views as a renegade province.

Hernandez said last month cuts in U.S. support for Central America would only hinder the country’s ability to stem illegal immigration. He welcomed China’s growing diplomatic presence in the region as an “opportunity.”

Pence told Central American countries last week the United States was willing to help with economic development and investment if they did more to tackle mass migration, corruption and gang violence.

*GROWING GROUP *
The migrants in the group making its way north plan to seek refugee status in Mexico or pass through to the United States, saying they are fleeing poverty and violence.

“What Trump says doesn’t interest us,” organizer Fuentes said in an interview shortly before his arrest. “These people are fleeing. These people are not tourists.”

Widespread violence and poverty prompt thousands of Central Americans, mainly from El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala, to make the arduous journey north toward Mexico and the United States in search of a better life.

Trump ran for president in 2016 on promises to toughen U.S. immigration policies and build a wall along the 2,000-mile(3,220-km) border with Mexico.

Illegal immigration is likely to be a top issue in Nov. 6 U.S. congressional elections, when Democrats are seen as having a good chance of gaining control of the House of Representatives from Trump’s fellow Republicans.

Reportin


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is the stupidest president, wait, change that to stupidest individual I have ever been made aware of for a period of time.


How could you people lose to such a person?  As intelligent as you all think you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am taking my daughter to see it this weekend.


Freakin’ Angelika Theater not showing Gosnell.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Freakin’ Angelika Theater not showing Gosnell.


The book burning left at work.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The book burning left at work.


Nobody cares.  Reminds me of another movie, Philomenaʻs Lost Child.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How could you people lose to such a person?  As intelligent as you all think you are.


Fool the American people once shame on Trump
Fool the American people twice shame on them

People can be and were conned. Sometimes people believe habitual liars (they are good at it, it's what they do), but then they learn . . . what's your excuse?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People can be and were conned. Sometimes people believe habitual liars (they are good at it, it's what they do), but then they learn . . . what's your excuse?


Which liar did you vote for? I chose less evil.

      Liar #1          or             Liar #2


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fool the American people once shame on Trump
> Fool the American people twice shame on them
> 
> People can be and were conned. Sometimes people believe habitual liars (they are good at it, it's what they do), but then they learn . . .


They learned 2 years ago.  Whatʻs your excuse?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Which liar did you vote for? I chose less evil.
> 
> Liar #1          or             Liar #2


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Denmark to Demolish 1,000 Homes, Clear Out Migrant-Populated Ghetto


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Murderers and rapists and I am sure some of them are good people.
What the hell ever happened to my bounty program?
I am pretty sure it would work, at least it's worth a try.






FAMILY BORDER CROSSING RECORD
_CARAVAN GROWS TO 4,000_  [URL='https://www.drudgereport.com/'] [/URL]


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 17, 2018)

What happened to this douche?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Murderers and rapists and I am sure some of them are good people.
> What the hell ever happened to my bounty program?
> I am pretty sure it would work, at least it's worth a try.
> 
> ...


Russians.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is the stupidest president, wait, change that to stupidest individual I have ever been made aware of for a period of time.


*Man o Man are you one Jealous unemployed Pussyman ex Iron Worker......*
*You should have pursued Higher education instead of your " Grunt " work*
*fantasy at the end of High School.....*
*You are definitely displaying all the characteristics of an individual who*
*regrets the path he chose in life.....*
*The " Rodent " wouldn't last one minute in the same room with *
*Citizen Donald J. Trump. He's on an intellectual plane you cannot even*
*fathom.....so go back to your old worn out couch and click on MSNBC or*
*the Clinton News Network while you gulp the next can of Old Milwaukee*
*from that 24 pack you bought less than an hour ago. Liquid Courage that's*
*all you have....*

*Pussyman...stupider than the stupidest...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 17, 2018)

https://t.co/qnY8KRbfFU


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happened to this douche?



*He is possibly under investigation for indescribable " acts " at the Standard Hotel..........*


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/qnY8KRbfFU


*Did she work with/for Adam Schiffforbrains at some point .......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/qnY8KRbfFU


Looks like Robin used to be Robert, she must be confused.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happened to this douche?


His 15 minutes were up.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is the stupidest president, wait, change that to stupidest individual I have ever been made aware of for a period of time.


Then you never met poster Rat Patrol..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

I bet this judge is the only one shocked,

Federal Judge 'Shocked' DOJ Granted Immunity to Top Clinton Aide, Says State Dept Gave Him 'Clearly False' Statements


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Unbelievsble that PA. refrained from reporting the true numbers of Gosnellʻs murders.  Doing so would have spiked PA.ʻs murder rate.  Not like anyone would have cared.


*NBC 'Abortion Fanatic' Attacks Gosnell Movie *
 

It's a tough time to be a journalist. And not just because you completely fail to spot a historic election result coming or get shouted down at a rally. No, it's a tough time because in the good old days so-called journalists could smear and lie about people and their victims had no voice and couldn't respond in a timely manner or in a similar venue. The journalist was able to misrepresent someone with no fear of being called out on their lies. All of that has changed thanks to the internet and the free flow of information.

Which brings me to NBC’s attack on the facts in our film "Gosnell - The Trial of America's Biggest Serial Killer," which is currently in theaters.

It was written by Robin Marty. NBC forgot to mention it but in her Twitter bio the author of the NBC article describes herself as an "abortion access fanatic," so before you read the first line you can guess what we'll be in for.

I'm the producer/writer of the film and trust me, I'm not precious about my work. I've screened it for thousands of people and I've welcomed all the honest feedback, but NBC's piece is a purely ad hominem attack, lacking facts and needs to be responded to in real time before their attempt at audience suppression takes hold.

First, the author argues that because Gosnell was only convicted of three murders he cannot be compared to “real serial killers," and attempts to debunk our moniker that Kermit Gosnell may be America's greatest serial killer. What NBC doesn't understand is that the Grand Jury wanted to indict Gosnell, an abortion doctor, on 100 counts of murder but this was vetoed at the highest levels in the Philadelphia police department who were proud of their falling violent crime figures and did not want a spike in the homicide rate. Gosnell killed babies born alive and several women patients. 



Steve Massof who was convicted of murder along with Gosnell said there were nights when there were so many living babies born it was almost impossible to keep up with the pace of killing.

“Literally. . .it would rain fetuses,” he said. “Some days I would come up, I’d be called—a scream, and I would go running, and fetuses all over the place and blood,” he told the jury.  Dr. Gosnell was an abortion doctor since the 1970s - his clinic had not been inspected by the Department of Health for 17 years. The Grand Jury did not investigate his behavior back several decades but they were clear that in recent years he was a ruthless killer.

"Over the years, there were hundreds of “snippings.” Sometimes, if Gosnell was unavailable, the “snipping” was done by one of his fake doctors, or even by one of the administrative staff," the Grand Jury report stated.

Gosnell's death toll in that time, never mind the previous decades, dwarfed every other American serial killer put together.

NBC also claims the film goes after a "_pro-choice governor (who they falsely claim wouldn’t allow abortion clinics to be inspected for decades as a gift to the “abortion industry_”).


The NBC writer maintains that:_ "In reality, Gosnell couldn’t have operated except in the landscape created by anti-abortion activists themselves."_

You'd think a news organization like NBC would have checked the facts. If they had, they would have realized that the Grand Jury found after a year-long investigation that it was the election of Tom Ridge - a pro-choice Republican governor-  that signed the death warrant for a lot of Gosnell's victims.

"With the change of administration from Governor Casey to Governor Ridge, officials concluded that inspections would be “putting a barrier up to women” seeking abortions. Better to leave clinics to do as they pleased, even though, as Gosnell proved, that meant both women and babies would pay," the Grand Jury Report stated.

Almost every point raised by NBC's attack is incorrect, like when they accuse us of inventing scenes that actually happened. Scenes such as Dr. Gosnell comparing himself to George Tiller, the late-term abortionist who was assassinated. Ms. Marty writes that this "isn’t just disingenuous, it’s disrespectful (and potentially slanderous)".

However this is exactly what Gosnell said during the only police interview he gave on the night his clinic was raided in 2011. It was Gosnell who compared himself to Tiller, not us. We can send NBC a copy of the police interview notes if they would like.


I could go on but you get the idea. Our movie has been attacked by pro-choice activists ever since we proposed making it. They hate it because it shines a light of truth on abortion and reveals the murky hands-off approach to the industry that kills women and babies. Kickstarter refused to let us crowdfund for the film, NPR wouldn’t let us advertise the launch, Facebook continues blocking our ads and The New York Times fudged our numbers to keep our book off the bestseller list. 

And now a once great news organization like NBC seeks to spread disinformation in the hopes of keeping people away from our movie. In politics this is known as voter suppression, something NBC rails against most of the time. And in a previous generation it might have worked. But we're in a different age when it takes far less time for truth to catch up to lies and I’ve learned that the American people can be trusted to do the right thing as long as they have all of the information.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

TRUMP DERANGEMENT SYNDROME


*WATCH: Wild-Eyed Leftist Becomes A Hyena As He Destroys Ted Cruz Signs*
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

US News
*OOOOMG! So, there’s MORE to the video of the Antifa thug who attacked 9/11 widow (you’ve GOTTA see this*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NBC 'Abortion Fanatic' Attacks Gosnell Movie *
> 
> 
> It's a tough time to be a journalist. And not just because you completely fail to spot a historic election result coming or get shouted down at a rally. No, it's a tough time because in the good old days so-called journalists could smear and lie about people and their victims had no voice and couldn't respond in a timely manner or in a similar venue. The journalist was able to misrepresent someone with no fear of being called out on their lies. All of that has changed thanks to the internet and the free flow of information.
> ...


This is not as important as the Kashoggi dismembering.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is not as important as the Kashoggi dismembering.


You really must see the movie, he was convicted of killing 3 babies after they were born alive, but suspect 100s, maybe 1000s of murders.
Very well done for a small studio.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is not as important as the Kashoggi dismembering.


You believe creating your own alternative reality is a healthy and worthwhile endeavor I see. You most likely had make believe friends as a child, and, by evidenced in here, you still do.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe creating your own alternative reality is a healthy and worthwhile endeavor I see. You most likely had make believe friends as a child, and, by evidenced in here, you still do.


Pfffttt...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe creating your own alternative reality is a healthy and worthwhile endeavor I see. You most likely had make believe friends as a child, and, by evidenced in here, you still do.


You ok Union Boy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

*Ole Miss Professor James Thomas: ‘Put Your Whole Damn Fingers’ in Republicans’ Meals*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






 OleMissJournalism/YouTube
18 Oct 20185,615

2:49
*University of Mississippi Professor James Thomas says that simply harassing Republicans in restaurants isn’t enough, leftists should put their “whole damn fingers” in senators’ meals, because they “don’t deserve civility.”*
James Thomas, an Assistant Professor at Ole Miss, tweeted from his account @Insurgent_Prof, calling for the abandonment of civility by contaminating GOP senators’ meals in restaurants, or redistributing the meals to other patrons.



Thomas made this statement on October 6, the day Justice Kavanaugh was sworn into the United States Supreme Court. He has since set his account on private


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really must see the movie, he was convicted of killing 3 babies after they were born alive, but suspect 100s, maybe 1000s of murders.
> Very well done for a small studio.


Crowd funded.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You believe creating your own alternative reality is a healthy and worthwhile endeavor I see. You most likely had make believe friends as a child, and, by evidenced in here, you still do.



*Poverty in the U.S. Was Plummeting—Until Lyndon Johnson Declared War On It*
Yet again, government intervention hurts those it is intended to help.


Coming from a left-of-center perspective, Catherine Rampell explains in the _Washington Post_ how welfare programs discourage work:

…today’s social safety net discourages poor people from working, or at least from earning more money… you might qualify for some welfare programs, such as food stamps, housing vouchers, child-care subsidies and Medicaid. But if you get a promotion, or longer hours, or a second job, or otherwise start making more, these benefits will start to evaporate—and sometimes quite abruptly. You can think about this loss of benefits as a kind of extra tax on low-income people… Americans at or just above the poverty line typically face marginal tax rates of 34 percent. That is, for every additional dollar they earn, they keep only 66 cents… One in 10 families with earnings close to the poverty line faces a marginal tax rate of at least 65 percent, the CBO found… You don’t need to be a hardcore conservative to see how this system might make working longer hours, or getting a better job, less attractive than it might otherwise be.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ole Miss Professor James Thomas: ‘Put Your Whole Damn Fingers’ in Republicans’ Meals*
> EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


I love this platform!  They are creating a lot of free content for next month and 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love this platform!  They are creating a lot of free content for next month and 2020.


Who can we thank?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

I am gonna E-read this and say this is not from this country.


*Massive Meth Bust in AZ, CA*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok Union Boy?


Mullets canʻt resist bait.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who can we thank?


The smart people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The smart people.


I can't even imagine what will happen if they don't win the house, but I know it will be pretty fun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love this platform!  They are creating a lot of free content for next month and 2020.


*McCaskill Staffer: It’s “F-ing Beautiful” How Planned Parenthood Secretly Donates to Her*
Posted at 5:00 pm on October 18, 2018 by Amelia Hamilton

To get re-elected in Missouri, Democrat Senator Claire McCaskill has to be careful of appearing as liberal as she is. For example, the campaign keeps her pro-abortion record pretty quiet, and they don’t take much money directly from Planned Parenthood. That doesn’t mean, though, that they aren’t getting Planned Parenthood money funneled to them through other channels. James O’Keefe’s _Project Veritas_ sent an undercover journalist into the campaign, where staffer Nicholas Starost said it was “F-ing beautiful” how this is done
https://www.redstate.com/ameliahamilton/2018/10/18/mccaskill-staffer-f-ing-beautiful-planned-parenthood-secretly-donates/


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really must see the movie, he was convicted of killing 3 babies after they were born alive, but suspect 100s, maybe 1000s of murders.
> Very well done for a small studio.



*A VERY Sick Man.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ole Miss Professor James Thomas: ‘Put Your Whole Damn Fingers’ in Republicans’ Meals*
> EmailGoogle+Twitter
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm pretty sure he was FIRED Today !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 18, 2018)

Just listening to this guy gives me the creeps. Heck.. even Chelsea Clinton just tweeted that he should be condemned for what he just said.  

https://heavy.com/news/2018/10/louis-farrakhan/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2018)

*Joe Arpaio: Send U.S. Military Deep into Mexico to Stop Migrant Caravans*



_





AP Photo/Ross D. Franklin
AARON KLEIN 18 Oct 2018 


*Joe Arpaio, the former Sheriff of Maricopa County, Arizona suggested the deployment of the United States military deep inside Mexico to stop the flow of drugs and illegal immigrants from reaching the U.S.*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


You certainly are a scared little man. Watch out lil 'joe Americans are out to get you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are a scared little man. Watch out lil 'joe Americans are out to get you!


I am scared of that nasty whore.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 19, 2018)

The man in the middle won the women cycling championships....good for him, he's very deserving.










"First transgender woman world champion...ever," Rachel McKinnon, an assistant professor of philosophy at the College of Charleston in South Carolina, bragged Sunday in a tweet that set off a massive debate.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are a scared little man. Watch out lil 'joe Americans are out to get you!



*I think it's hilarious.....!*

*" Mad Maxine "*

*The midnight revenge queen strikes fear into the hearts of ALL Democrats*
*every time she open up that Venus Fly Trap !*

*Coming to a B Movie theater soon after Nov 6 th*


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The man in the middle won the women cycling championships....good for him, he's very deserving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*There's NO Debate....*
*He's a CHEATIN SOB !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are a scared little man. Watch out lil 'joe Americans are out to get you!



*I think it's hilarious.....!*

*" Mad Maxine "*

*The midnight revenge queen strikes fear into the hearts of ALL Democrats*
*every time she open up that Venus Fly Trap !*

*Coming to a B Movie theater soon after Nov 6 th*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The man in the middle won the women cycling championships....good for him, he's very deserving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a douche.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What happened to this douche?


*L.A. Times: Nancy Pelosi Has Been ‘Grooming’ Adam Schiff as Possible Successor*

The Los Angeles Times reported Friday that Nancy Pelosi “has quietly been grooming potential successors, among them Rep. Adam Schiff.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *L.A. Times: Nancy Pelosi Has Been ‘Grooming’ Adam Schiff as Possible Successor*
> 
> The Los Angeles Times reported Friday that Nancy Pelosi “has quietly been grooming potential successors, among them Rep. Adam Schiff.”


Too good to be true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 21, 2018)

You libs could fuck up a wet dream,
Deep blue California makes itself nation's pestilence capital
OCTOBER 20, 2018
Is California earning itself a new national distinction as the nation's pestilence capital? What's with typhus, hepatitis, and cholera – and poop patr...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/deep_blue_california_makes_itself_nations_pestilence_capital.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You libs could fuck up a wet dream,
> Deep blue California makes itself nation's pestilence capital
> OCTOBER 20, 2018
> Is California earning itself a new national distinction as the nation's pestilence capital? What's with typhus, hepatitis, and cholera – and poop patr...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/10/deep_blue_california_makes_itself_nations_pestilence_capital.html


Borrowed and modified for California

_Give me your tired, your poor, _[your diseased]
_Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, _[on government assitance]
_The wretched refuse _[pestilence]_ of your teeming shore._
_Send these, the homeless,  tempest-tossed to_ [our sanctuary state]
_I lift my lamp beside the golden _[gate]!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Borrowed and modified for California
> 
> _Give me your tired, your poor, _[your diseased]
> _Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, _[on government assitance]
> ...


They just don't get it.
 
https://apnews.com/b709e05ec83c49e6876ff612141ae942


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

Benghazi Survivor Has Choice Words For Those Who Criticize Trump Over Khashoggi
WORLD | VIRGINIA KRUTA
'Where in the hell were you?'
https://dailycaller.com/2018/10/20/benghazi-survivor-trump-khashoggi/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They just don't get it.
> View attachment 3299
> https://apnews.com/b709e05ec83c49e6876ff612141ae942


That's a lot of pee and poop along that route.....and litter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's a lot of pee and poop along that route.....and litter.


Maybe they are heading up to San Francisco.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

*WALSH: Why The Left Is Terrified Of Gosnell  *
By Matt Walsh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

*PHOTO: Caravan Protesters Paint Swastika on American Flag, Burn It*

A photo from the Associated Press shows protesters burning an American flag with a swastika painted on it in support of the migrant caravan heading through Central America for the United States


----------



## Booter (Oct 22, 2018)

Trump's inauguration?


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump's inauguration?



*NO ! How could you be so shallow...*

*Rep Nancy Pelosi's/Sen Diane Feinstein's replacement gardeners.....*
*They come with C-4 and hand to hand combat training.....*


*Let me know if I'm too Too close to your " little " aluminum skiff, don't want*
*Swamp your silly ass in the harbor....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump's inauguration?


Where are the fucking muslim truck drivers when you need em?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WALSH: Why The Left Is Terrified Of Gosnell  *
> By Matt Walsh


C.S. Lewis once remarked that a young man who wishes to remain a sound atheist can never be too careful in his reading. The same can be said for a young man who wishes to remain soundly pro-abortion. His position is tenuous. He has built his worldview on a tower of cards. One strong gust of truth and reason will knock it all down, and he knows it. So he plugs his ears and hides in a corner and repeats talking points to himself like an incantation, hoping it will make reality go away. Pro-aborts are ignorant, but willfully ignorant. Their ignorance is the greatest indictment against them because it stems from their incomprehensible cowardice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> C.S. Lewis once remarked that a young man who wishes to remain a sound atheist can never be too careful in his reading. The same can be said for a young man who wishes to remain soundly pro-abortion. His position is tenuous. He has built his worldview on a tower of cards. One strong gust of truth and reason will knock it all down, and he knows it. So he plugs his ears and hides in a corner and repeats talking points to himself like an incantation, hoping it will make reality go away. Pro-aborts are ignorant, but willfully ignorant. Their ignorance is the greatest indictment against them because it stems from their incomprehensible cowardice.


Sounds like our friends in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

Oops,
*Stacey Abrams's Burning of Georgia Flag Surfaces on Eve of Debate...*


----------



## Booter (Oct 23, 2018)

Family Bonding - Trump Style
Former porn star Stormy Daniels had an affair with President Donald Trump in 2006, a year after he married Melania Trump and *just months after the first lady gave birth to Barron.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Family Bonding - Trump Style
> Former porn star Stormy Daniels had an affair with President Donald Trump in 2006, a year after he married Melania Trump and *just months after the first lady gave birth to Barron.*


Jealous? Booty Daniels


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Family Bonding - Trump Style
> Former porn star Stormy Daniels had an affair with President Donald Trump in 2006, a year after he married Melania Trump and *just months after the first lady gave birth to Barron.*


The American people don't give a rip and haven't since Billy made such things a non issue...after all Billy  Clinton only lied about sex ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The American people don't give a rip and haven't since Billy made such things a non issue...after all Billy  Clinton only lied about sex ...


Can't really blame BJ, after all look who he is married to. Not very many women are as ugly as she is, inside and out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 23, 2018)

What a concept...innocent until PROVEN guilty

The police chief of Washington state's fifth-largest city is back at work after a three-month investigation cleared him of sexual assault allegations, finding no evidence he even knew his accuser, officials announced Monday.

The city of Bothell said in a news release an investigation of allegations made against Bellevue Police Chief Steve Mylett found "no probable cause to show that Mr. Mylett committed any crime."

https://www.foxnews.com/us/washington-police-chief-cleared-reinstated-after-no-probable-cause-found-over-sexual-assault-allegations


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 23, 2018)

This is why the left gets laughed at on a daily basis.. crap like this.  How can they be expected to be taken seriously when thay come up with stuff like this and present it with a serious tone?

https://www.newburyportnews.com/cnhi_network/cow-s-milk-is-a-symbol-of-white-supremacy-peta/article_d407179c-c608-59e5-bc37-65bcd31b758e.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

*WATCH: Megyn Kelly Says ‘Blackface’ Okay On Halloween So Long As You Dress Up As A Character. Internet Explodes*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

*Elliott Schwartz*‏ @*elliosch* 2h2 hours ago




Big story in #*FLGov*. Gillum campaign caught lying about him accepting Hamilton tickets from undercover FBI agents. http://www.tampabay.com/florida-politics/buzz/2018/10/23/records-show-fbi-agents-gave-andrew-gillum-tickets-to-hamilton-in-2016/ …


----------



## Booter (Oct 23, 2018)

*National debt jumps $1.2 trillion in fiscal year 2018*

*In addition to the $1.2 trillion increase in the national debt in the last fiscal year, it took a little more than six months for the debt to rise from $20 trillion to $21 trillion.

Conservatives in Congress have complained that spending remains unchecked, which will lead to only higher deficits in the years to come. But they could only watch in February when GOP leaders and President Trump reached a two-year spending deal that is set to boost federal spending by a total of $300 billion in fiscal years 2018 and 2019.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/national-debt-jumps-1-2-trillion-in-fiscal-year-2018
*


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Family Bonding - Trump Style
> Former porn star Stormy Daniels had an affair with President Donald Trump in 2006, a year after he married Melania Trump and *just months after the first lady gave birth to Barron.*



*How excited did you get posting " That " particular post ......*


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 228223, member: 1585"





 *Elliott Schwartz*‏ @*elliosch* 2h2 hours ago




Big story in #*FLGov*. Gillum campaign caught lying about him accepting Hamilton tickets from undercover FBI agents. http://www.tampabay.com/florida-politics/buzz/2018/10/23/records-show-fbi-agents-gave-andrew-gillum-tickets-to-hamilton-in-2016/ …





/QUOTE



*That information should bury him......but alas he's a Democrat, that's part of their Mantra.*

*Lying*
*On the take*
*Stealing*
*Extortion*
*Racketeering*
*Skimming*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

*King of the Douchebags.*

*Geraldo on the caravan: We need reason, we need patience, we need compassion*
Allahpundit Oct 23, 2018 4:16 PM





“What are you gonna do with the Army there? Bayonet them?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2018)

We all knew it was just a matter of time, *RACIST!*


*WATCH: Gillum: Republicans Bringing Up Ethics Scandal Is 'Obviously' Racist *
By James Barrett
*Tag Team- Whoomp! (There It Is) - YouTube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQBzvrnZYjM
▶ 4:01
Oct 19, 2012 - Uploaded by BiGLOUsTV
Tag Team _*Whoomp*_! (_*There It Is*_) from the best of the 90's weekend on THE BOX music network.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

Got to love CNN...they describe the dead goat below as a "corpse"...
Wonder if they describe a New York Steak as flesh? 
Perhaps those that eat meat are cannibals?
Wankers... 



*US hunter angers Scotland with trophy photo of 'beautiful' wild goat*
By James Griffiths, CNN
Updated 11:23 PM ET, Wed October 24, 2018







US hunter Larysa Switlyk poses with a dead wild goat on the Scottish island of Islay.


*(CNN)*
Scotland may change the laws around game hunting after a US hunter attracted fierce criticism for posing with a dead wild goat and other animals killed on Islay in the Inner Hebrides.

"Beautiful wild goat here on the Island of Islay in Scotland," Larysa Switlyk, a Florida-born hunter who hosts a show on Canada's Wild TV, wrote on social media, alongside a photo of her posing with its corpse.

entire story;
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/24/uk/scotland-goat-hunting-switlyk-intl/index.html


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Got to love CNN...they describe the dead goat below as a "corpse"...
> Wonder if they describe a New York Steak as flesh?
> Perhaps those that eat meat are cannibals?
> Wankers...
> ...





*CNN needs to do some research ( They're Idiots ) so are ALL of *
*the commenters who have condemned the lady for hunting the goats.....*
*Reminds me of the outbursts over farmers hunting wolves in the northern*
*states, then the wolf population exploded and the " Crybabies " howled for*
*HUNTERS !!!!*
* Scotland has a " Culling Law " in*
*affect to diminish the goat population..... Geee I wonder why.*
*Cause they eat everything in sight !*


----------



## Booter (Oct 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The American people don't give a rip and haven't since Billy made such things a non issue...after all Billy  Clinton only lied about sex ...


Oh more whataboutism to give cover to your hero Donald Trump.  How low do you have to be to idolize someone who goes out and fucks a skank porn star while his wife is at home with their new baby.  Sounds right up you alley lowlife.  Very Republican.


----------



## Booter (Oct 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Got to love CNN...they describe the dead goat below as a "corpse"...
> Wonder if they describe a New York Steak as flesh?
> Perhaps those that eat meat are cannibals?
> Wankers...
> ...


Ironically Donald Trump raped that same wild goat on his last trip there - saying "you can do whatever you want."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> Oh more whataboutism to give cover to your hero Donald Trump.  How low do you have to be to idolize someone who goes out and fucks a skank porn star while his wife is at home with their new baby.  Sounds right up you alley lowlife.  Very Republican.


Getting a little emotional aren't you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> Oh more whataboutism to give cover to your hero Donald Trump.  How low do you have to be to idolize someone who goes out and fucks a skank porn star while his wife is at home with their new baby.  Sounds right up you alley lowlife.  Very Republican.


Just more ignorant horseshit out of you...that's expected from the immature punk that you are.
I don't "idolize" any man. Especially narcissistic buffoons like Trump or Obama.
Trump is disgusting, but no more so than the Democrat's standard bearer's Bill Clinton, Anthony Weiner & Harvey Weinstein.
I do look up to and admire people like Muhammad Ali, Neil Armstrong, my Dad, among others.
Run along now Bootsie...you are beginning to bore me...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Getting a little emotional aren't you?


Yes they are.  Whether with the Mob or not.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 25, 2018)

2 hr 26 min ago
*Investigators are looking into the fact that none of the bombs actually exploded (at this point)
Analysis from CNN's Evan Perez*

Authorities are questioning why none of the bombs went off. 

The FBI called them “potentially destructive devices” in the press release. So either the bomb maker was good enough to ensure none would go off and never intended them to explode -- or they were poorly constructed. 

However, the presence of what is believed to be pyrotechnic powder is one reason why authorities consider them to be _potentially_ destructive.

Though it appears they were handled through the postal system -- jostled and moved -- without any explosion, outside experts who have viewed photos of the devices have pointed to the lack of a triggering mechanism, suggesting they perhaps were never meant to explode.

The construct includes very common components, making it more difficult to get clues from the signature of the bomb. But the components could still provide clues -- like the clock and the tape used.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2018)

What the fuck is wrong with people?





*John Kasich: God Wants Us To Let The Migrant Caravan Cross Our Border*
Kira Davis


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

OCTOBER 26, 2018
*Fake bombs are not bombs. Fake news is fake news.*

By Patricia McCarthy
The fake news of the day has been disingenuously pretending that any those persons to whom the fake bombs were addressed were in any danger. They were not. Who sends bombs to people who do not open their own mail?

As Roger L. Simon wrote, it doesn't matter who built those little fake not-pipe bombs, the intent is clear. The message? See, it isn't only the left that is vicious and violent. The right is violent too!  Whoever is guilty of perpetrating this latest stunt is irrelevant; their intent is obvious. Demonstrate that there are lunatics on the right too! Great plan.

Underestimating the intelligence of the American people is a progressive conceit. People on the left are confident that those not on their "team" are all troglodytes.

We on the right cannot escape knowing their Marxist/socialist opinions, their plans for transforming America. We are subjected to their views and values all day, every day, in print and on television.  But they know nothing of what or how we think or what our values are. The young know nothing about the truth of American history or the Constitution. Everything they have been taught is wrong.

With the exception those educated at Hillsdale College and a few other places, they know nothing about the Founding of this nation, the Constitution or  the Revolutionary War that won our independence. They know nothing of the facts of the Civil War, Lincoln or the truth of the racism that characterized the Democratic Party then and still does; it is the left that defines all of us by skin color and/or on one scale of victimhood or another.

Ever so gradually, though, people are waking up to the left's disdain for us all -- black, white, brown, they view us all with contempt. The videos released by Project Veritas, however anecdotal, are instructive. Bredesen, McCaskill and Heitcamp are exactly the frauds conservatives always knew them to be. None of them should ever have been elected to public office. Nor should have been Robert Menendez in NJ, Keith Ellison in MN, or Andrew Gillum in FL. All of them are corrupt to their cores. They became politicians to become wealthy and powerful and each of them did. Yet they are small-time hoods compared to the Clintons and Obamas.  They all lack honesty and ethics.

The American left to this day is unable to accept the results of the 2016 election. So certain that their candidate would prevail they have suffered a psychotic break from which they have not recovered. Every sentient being now knows that it was Hillary, the DNC, FBI, DOJ, and the NSA that collaborated to prevent Trump from becoming President.  She/they fabricated the "dossier," planted spies in the Trump campaign, falsified FISA warrants, and leaked to the media.  Their plan was a deep state coup like nothing else in US history. All the evidence is out there for all to see and read. And still the left clings to the belief that they can bring Trump down with their coordinated, cooperative, "we're-all-on-the-same-page" dictate that he colluded with Russia to win.

If there is one thing that characterizes the left it is that they are on the same page. They do not deviate from the Schumer/Pelosi orders from headquarters. Conservatives do not share this "all on the same page" rule. They run the gamut from wishy-washy RINOs like Jeff Flake, Ben Sasse and Bob Corker to courageous conservatives like Jim Jordan, Matt Gaetz, Ron De Santis, Ron Johnson, Chuck Grassley, and Mark Meadows. There are more but given the power they could wield, not enough. Too many of them are cowards.

The Democrats are now a far left party and not one of them deviates from the party line. Republicans are still a herd of unbroken wild horses, especially since Trump was elected President. Too many of them are scared to utter the truth, that Trump is a great President!

All of which brings us back to the fake bombs, the left’s October surprise to swing an election. The migrant army marching toward our southern border was likely a lefty ploy. They hoped to have the specter of "children in cages" on Election Day to rout Republicans.

The Democrats still have not grasped the majority of Americans' horror at this coming invasion, and it was backfiring. So a person or persons unknown deployed the fake bomb scare; phony, inert, devices lacking detonating devices, meant to look like bombs but clearly evident as a hoax to bomb experts. Those who were in the room with the device sent to CNN took pictures of it and tweeted them out They knew it was not dangerous the minute they saw it but are so convinced the rest of us are idiots that they pretended it was an actual threat.


----------



## Booter (Oct 26, 2018)

*Trump's America - Nutter of the day

'Whites don't shoot whites,' suspected gunman told man after killing 2 black customers at Kentucky Kroger*



A white man with a history of violence fatally shot two African-American customers at a Kroger grocery store and was swiftly arrested as he tried to flee, authorities said Thursday.

An arrest report says Gregory Alan Bush walked into the store outside Louisville, pulled a gun from his waist and shot a man in the back of the head, then kept shooting him multiple times "as he was down on the floor." The report says Bush then re-holstered his gun, walked outside and killed a woman in the parking lot.

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-kentucky-kroger-store-shooting-20181025-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2018)

*San Francisco will allow noncitizens to vote in a local election, creating a new immigration flash point*

San Francisco in November will become the largest city in the nation to allow non citizens the chance to vote in a local election, making the city once again a flash point in the debate about immigration.

http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-san-francisco-election-immigration-20181026-story.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump's America - Nutter of the day
> 
> 'Whites don't shoot whites,' suspected gunman told man after killing 2 black customers at Kentucky Kroger*
> 
> ...


Hang the asswipe...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

*European court: Calling Mohammed a pedophile isn’t protected speech*
Allahpundit Oct 26, 2018 12:01 PM
Top Pick





Blasphemy


----------



## Booter (Oct 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hang the asswipe...


Hopefully Trump hasn't placed tariffs on rope because with the rise of Right-Wing violence since Trump entered office we are going to need a lot of it.  It's only weasley pussys that are complacent in times like these.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Hopefully Trump hasn't placed tariffs on rope because with the rise of Right-Wing violence since Trump entered office we are going to need a lot of it.  It's only weasley pussys that are complacent in times like these.


Projecting again Bootsie?
Are you related to the Daffy one?


----------



## Booter (Oct 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting again Bootsie?
> Are you related to the Daffy one?


Nutter


----------



## Booter (Oct 26, 2018)

*This guy is exactly like the nutters here.  I mean exactly.  You nutters are a fucking joke.  Truly shitstains in the ash heap of History.

MAN WITH A VAN
Cesar Sayoc Jr., Alleged Mail Bomber, Threatened Democrats on Twitter*

*The 56-year-old Florida man has a significant criminal history and appears to have frequently posted far-right conspiracy theories about Trump’s opponents.*






*Photo Illustration by The Daily Beast*

Cesar A. Sayoc, the Florida man reported to be the mail bombing suspect, frequently posted conspiratorial pro-Trump messages on Twitter or made threats to Democratic leaders, including some who would later receive potentially explosive devices in the mail this week.

Sayoc—who was named by several national media outlets as the man authorities arrested Friday in connection with the attempted bombings—tweeted frequently from what appears to be his account: @hardrock2016.

The account and his Facebook profile, which feature pictures of Sayoc, 56, at Trump rallies, also contain some of the same images plastered to Sayoc’s van, including flags for Florida’s Seminole tribe and collages of pro-Trump and anti-CNN meme stickers.

The Facebook account is almost exclusively pro-Trump content, including pictures and videos Sayoc purportedly filmed at one of the president’s political rallies. And the Twitter feed is littered with far-right conspiracy theories or violent threats aimed at some of President Trump’s most outspoken critics.

He appears to have repeatedly tweeted about George Soros, the liberal billionaire philanthropist who has long been the target of far-right, anti-Semitic conspiracy theories.

At one point, Sayoc purportedly wrote “you will vanish” in a tweet aimed at the billionaire. Soros received a suspicious package at his Westchester County home on Monday—the first of at least 12 mailed to liberal public figures this week.

Other tweets falsely claimed the February 2018 mass shooting at Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, was a false-flag operation orchestrated by Soros and his liberal allies.

David Hoggs fake phony big gets con job never attended Parkland High School.He graduated 2015 from Redondo Bch High School.He is a paid George Soros actor fraud pic.twitter.com/oGKD53q1F2

— Cesar Altieri (@hardrock2016) August 12, 2018


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Nutter


I got your nutter hangin' bitch


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2018)

*NBC News raises eyebrows by sitting on info that contradicted Michael Avenatti client's gang rape claim*

NBC News is under fire for sitting on information that would have cast serious doubt on wild claims abut now-Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh just when the unsubstantiated allegations were rocking the judge's confirmation to the high court.

Controversial attorney Michael Avenatti and client Julie Swetnick claimed last month Kavanaugh took part in high school gang rapes just as Kavanaugh was defending himself against a separate, uncorroborated claim. Avenatti connected NBC News with an anonymous woman he claimed could corroborate Swetnick's allegations, but instead accused the lawyer of "twisting" her words. Still, NBC went with Swetnick's story without disclosing the exculpatory reporting.

On Thursday, nearly three weeks after Kavanaugh's confirmation, NBC News published an article headlined, “New questions raised about Avenatti claims regarding Kavanaugh,” that detailed "inconsistencies" with Swetnick’s claims. In the article, NBC News admitted the unidentified woman repudiated the sworn statement Avenatti provided to the Senate Judiciary Committee on her behalf to corroborate Swetnick's claims.

entire article for those capable:
https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/nbc-news-raises-eyebrows-by-sitting-on-info-that-contradicted-michael-avenatti-client


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> *This guy is exactly like the nutters here.  I mean exactly.  You nutters are a fucking joke.  Truly shitstains in the ash heap of History.
> 
> MAN WITH A VAN
> Cesar Sayoc Jr., Alleged Mail Bomber, Threatened Democrats on Twitter*
> ...


Is he part of the same tribe as pocahontas warren?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Hopefully Trump hasn't placed tariffs on rope because with the rise of Right-Wing violence since Trump entered office we are going to need a lot of it.  It's only weasley pussys that are complacent in times like these.


But you people like Trumps taxes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Hopefully Trump hasn't placed tariffs on rope because with the rise of Right-Wing violence since Trump entered office we are going to need a lot of it.  It's only weasley pussys that are complacent in times like these.


Do you know who the mcnamara brothers were?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 26, 2018)

Seoul, South Korea (CNN)
North and South Korea have removed all weapons and ammunition from the Joint Security Area (JSA), the notorious spot between the two Koreas where soldiers from North and South stand face to face, guns at the ready.

The move is a highly symbolic one that South Korean President Moon Jae-in and North Korean leader Kim Jong Un hope will further reduce tensions between Seoul and Pyongyang.
The JSA, which is also known as the Panmunjom truce village, has long been considered one of the most dangerous borders on the planet. Former US President Bill Clinton once called it the "scariest place on earth."

Moon and Kim are out to change that. They held their first-ever meeting at the JSA -- during which each leader symbolically crossed the military demarcation line that runs through the village -- and vowed to turn the entire demilitarized zone (DMZ) that divides North and South Korea into what they called a "peace zone."

To that end, the two Koreas and the United Nations Command that administers the southern part of the DMZ announced they have removed all mines from the region and withdrawn all guard posts, firearms and ammunition from the JSA as part of an agreement reached between Moon and Kim last month in Pyongyang, their third face-to-face meeting of the year.

Since de-mining operations and excavations began at the beginning of October, 14 landmines, 187 explosives and the remains of two soldiers have been dug up, according to the South Korean Ministry of Defense.
A DNA examination should determine the identity of the soldiers, but the excavation team believes them to be South Korean based on an ID tag found nearby, the Defense Ministry said.

Both sides are next expected to withdraw what they called "unnecessary surveillance equipment" and "install any necessary surveillance equipment through consultations, and share related information with each other."
The two sides will verify that they have disarmed in the JSA on Friday and Saturday.
The area will now be administered by 70 unarmed personnel -- 35 from North Korea and another 35 from South Korea and the UN Command.

The JSA is one of the last relics of the Cold War. Last year, a North Korean soldier was shot multiple times by his compatriots while darting to the south-administered portion of the DMZ in a defection attempt caught on camera.

The changes in the JSA come after a year of detente between North Korea, its southern neighbor and its biggest adversary, the United States. Kim and US President Donald Trump pledged to form a new, peaceful relationship between their two countries during their history-making summit in Singapore, the first-ever meeting between the sitting leaders of the US and North Korea. The meeting represented a dramatic turn of events considering both leaders were threatening each other with nuclear war in 2017.

Trump said another summit between the two leaders will happen after the US midterm elections in November.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/25/asia/north-south-korea-dmz-intl/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2018)

*Mexico makes an offer to migrants in Honduran caravan – and they have responded*
_






The president of Mexico has made an offer to the migrants in the caravan from Honduras, but many have rejected it according to reporters who are travelling with them. (PEDRO PARDO/AFP/Getty Images)


Carlos Garcia
8 hours
The president of Mexico has made an offer to migrants in a Honduran caravan headed to the U.S. border – and some have already responded.

*What is the offer?*

_

For migrants who agree to the plan, they would receive medical care, some limited housing, and temporary identification and work permits. But, they would have to agree to stay in the southern regions of Mexico and abandon their plan to arrive at the U.S. border.

“Today, Mexico extends you its hand,” said President Nieto to the migrants.

“This plan is only for those who comply with Mexican laws,” he explained, “and it’s a first step towards a permanent solution for those who are granted refugee status in Mexico.”

*What have the migrants responded?*

The BBC spoke to some of the migrants on the caravan, and they respectfully denied the offer.

“The majority plan to cross the border,” one man said. “And that’s my intention, too.”

“Because, yes, while life here is calmer than at home, it’s still not like the US where it would get better. That’s the goal,” he explained, “to have a better life.”

“It’s a kind offer,” responded a woman to the BBC, “but it’s not the plan that we have, to stay here halfway up.”

Other reports indicate that migrants responded, “Gracias!” but “No, we’re heading north!” when the plan was read to them in the caravan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2018)

Is this where we want to go?
 

Simpsons is dropping the character Apu to avoid controversy

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/10/26/simpsons-dropping-character-apu-avoid-controversy/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjmyJiStqbeAhVBTt8KHYL2DHQQqUMwAHoECAcQBQ&usg=AOvVaw3-4NTPn2ua0T2q_rj5U5W9&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2018)

Ebony Magazine Leaves All 6 Republicans Out Of Profile Of Black Candidates

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/10/26/ebony-magazine-black-women-republicans&ved=2ahUKEwi53tPkt6beAhUvm-AKHUlwANIQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0A4bp1EVJ4Z2_Uq7T3bb-K


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2018)

*Fucking towel heads.*





BREITBART JERUSALEM 28 Oct 2018 
_

*The Times of Israel reports: Hamas on Saturday demanded that Israel transfer the Gaza-based terror group $15 million in cash from Qatar every month in order to prevent further escalation in the Palestinian enclave.*


In a document handed to Egypt, the terror group’s Gaza leader Yahya Sinwar added that the organization expects Israel to transfer the money by next Thursday, Hadashot TV reported.

According to the news station, the demand for cash is intended to circumvent the Israeli coordination and supervision mechanism that was in place until now, according to which the Palestinian Authority would pay Gaza worker salaries transparently. Israel has not yet responded to the Hamas demand.
_


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Fucking towel heads.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Israel should post copies of the $ 15 + Million in cashed checks every time they purchase *
*a NEW fighter jet/bomber that will strafe/Bomb Hamas-Palestinian* *Terrorists who attack Israel.....

And put a little Lipstick Kiss on each one !!!!





*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 29, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump's America - Nutter of the day
> 
> 'Whites don't shoot whites,' suspected gunman told man after killing 2 black customers at Kentucky Kroger*
> 
> ...


He's got Corey Booker eyes.


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2018)

*




*

*That's Democrat derangement syndrome.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

*BORDER BATTLE: 750,000+ pending cases before U.S. immigration courts...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2018)

*Central American Migrants Set Fire to Mexican Immigration Facility*

A group of Central American migrants facing deportation set fire to a Mexican immigration facility in an apparent attempt to escape. The alleged arson comes at a time when Mexican authorities reported the use of firearms and Molotov cocktails within the migrant caravans as they make their way through Mexico to the United States


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 30, 2018)

https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1057440357556858887


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 30, 2018)

https://t.co/dNPB2OtJ50


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Oct 31, 2018)

*OH BABY
Russians Flock to Trump Properties to Give Birth to U.S. Citizens
While the president rails against children of undocumented immigrants, wealthy Russians rent his condos—at huge costs—so they can have American kids.*

Anatoliy Kuzmin held out his daughter’s blue U.S. passport over a red Russian one and snapped a photo from a Florida beach.

“Woohoo! Got dual citizenship for my daughter!” he wrote on Instagram.

American citizenship for the newborn girl was the goal of Kuzmin and his Instagram-celebrity wife, who sought the help of birth-tourism services in Florida for the arrival of their first child. They are among the estimated hundreds of Russian parents who flock to the U.S. annually for warm weather, excellent medical care, and, more importantly, birthright American citizenship.

And many, like Kuzmin and his wife, stay at President Donald Trump’s properties in Florida.

Miami-Boom advertises an apartment at Trump Royale with two bedrooms and 2.5 bathrooms. The website doesn’t list a price, but the same apartment is listed on other real-estate websites for $5,000 a month.

A third company, albeit aimed largely at Ukrainian customers, promises that Miami’s Sunny Isles suburb has excellent condominium options, “some of which, like Trump Towers, were created by American multi-billionaire Donald Trump himself!”

Another offering, from Status-Med, a company with offices in Moscow and Miami, advertises a Trump Royale penthouse apartment on its website for $7,000 a month.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/russians-flock-to-trump-properties-to-give-birth-to-us-citizens

Trump supporters are the biggest suckers known to man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump supporters are the biggest suckers known to man.


Word.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Word.


Why do you continue to appropriate black culture?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

*Immigration to USA all-time record...*

_*Border surge highest since 2011...*_

*Trump pressures Mexico to stop caravans...*

_*Video Shows Hundreds of Military Vehicles Being Shipped...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

*Fetal homicide ruling mandates 'Roe exception' challenge, Alabama justice says*


Signs are carried during the March for Life 2016, in front of the U.S. Supreme Court, Friday, Jan. 22, 2016 in Washington, during the annual rally on the anniversary of 1973 ‘Roe v. Wade’ U.S. Supreme Court decision legalizing abortion. ... more >

 Print
By Alex Swoyer - The Washington Times - Tuesday, October 30, 2018
As the Alabama Supreme Court upheld the state’s fetal homicide law in a ruling this month, one of the justices said the decision should force the U.S. Supreme Court to revisit its 1973 Roe v. Wade ruling.

Justice Tom Parker said it is a “logical fallacy” for the government to consider a fetus a life for the purposes of a murder conviction but not when it comes to a woman deciding to end her pregnancy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2018)

Never trust a man that wears a table cloth on his head,

International events
*AWFUL: Two Saudi girls found dead and duct-taped together in the Hudson River had asked for asylum*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Media
*OH, COME ON! Don Lemon apple-bananas himself as he doubles down on ‘white men’ terror threat*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Media
*‘CRACKER state’: Project Veritas catches Gillum staffer admitting the racist TRUTH behind his campaign and WOW *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

*MSNBC Guest Glaude: I ‘Overestimated White People’ — Didn’t Think They Would Elect ‘Moral Monster’ Trump*
https://www.breitbart.com/video/2018/10/31/msnbc-guest-glaude-i-overestimated-white-people-didnt-think-they-would-elect-moral-monster-trump/

31 Oct 201861

1:56
Wednesday on MSNBC’s “Deadline,” Princeton Professor Eddie Glaude, Jr. said he “overestimated white people,” arguing that they actually elected “moral monster” President Donald Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Put this in your pipe and smoke it,
*Radical Muslims Behind 84 Percent of Terror Killings in Western World*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

Looks like a bad time to be white in the USA,
typical, angry, mixed up, mostly white black person.

*NYT’s Mara Gay: ‘I’m Not Willing to Let White Voters off the Hook’ for Supporting ‘White Nationalist’ Trump*
14,585


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)

*University of Denver hosts ‘White Privilege Symposium’*





Adam SabesMississippi Senior Campus Correspondent@asabes10 on Oct 31, 2018 at 4:21 PM EDT



*The University of Denver is hosting a variety of workshops as part of the annual "White Privilege Symposium."*

*Workshops offered include "White Accountability" and “Colored White: A Discussion On White Identity."*






The University of Denver will host and sponsor the annual “White Privilege Symposium,” (WPS) which is set up to “examine patterns, cultures, and systems that contribute to identity, power, and privilege,” on Friday and Saturday.

The symposium will feature breakout sessions such as “Anti-Racist Allyship: Avoiding The Pitfalls,” “Colleagial Check-In for POC: Needing Connection While Managing Whiteness,” “Colored White: A Discussion On White Identity,” “White Accountability,” and more, according to the symposium website, 

"How are folks engaged in this work really problematizing their own white fragility, defensiveness, tokenization of POC, etc., and how can you become an even better ally/accomplice?"   Tweet This



[RELATED: Profs claim scientific objectivity reinforces ‘whiteness’]

“White Accountability” will explain why white people need to check their privilege in order to stop racism.

“Helping white people understand the difference between accountability and blame and challenging white people to use this knowledge to check their own white [privilege] and to dismantle the systems of racism that permeate this country,” is the stated purpose of the session.

Another workshop titled “Similar but Separate” seeks to explain the difference between black and brown women to the audience.

“We will explain the differences of black and brown women in Colorado,” that description states. “Many people believe black and brown women experience the same inequalities; however we do not.”

The “Anti-Racist Allyship: Avoiding the Pitfalls” workshop even criticizes the “good progressive or liberal” who considers themselves an “anti-racist ally.”The description asks progressives and liberals, “what happens when you are challenged, to think of yourself and your work differently?”

“Quite often, POC find ourselves disappointed, shocked, and saddened by how frequently the 'ally,' especially the white ally, reveals themselves to be anything but,” it explains. “How are folks engaged in this work really problematizing their own white fragility, defensiveness, tokenization of POC, etc., and how can you become an even better ally/accomplice?”

[RELATED: CUNY cuts class calling for ‘Abolition of Whiteness’]

When _Campus Reform_ asked the University of Denver what the university is doing to sponsor the program, the school said it is letting the WPS use university space. If members of the community disagree with the content in the symposium, they are encouraged to come and discuss the issue, the school told _Campus Reform_.

“The University of Denver brings together people and communities with diverse and opposing viewpoints and we invite members of our community to engage in civil discourse regardless of subject. We strive to create an inclusive environment that fosters the intellectual growth of our students, alumni, and the greater, global community,” the school told _Campus Reform_. “Within that environment, we encourage each individual to engage in respectful discourse and the critical examination of ideas. Freedom of expression is crucial to the mission of the University of Denver.”

The UD Graduate School of Social Work is sponsoring the WPS as well as The University of Colorado-Denver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like a bad time to be white in the USA,
> typical, angry, mixed up, mostly white black person.
> 
> *NYT’s Mara Gay: ‘I’m Not Willing to Let White Voters off the Hook’ for Supporting ‘White Nationalist’ Trump*
> 14,585


Just what we need, another racist!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just what we need, another racist!!


They are sure coming out of the woodwork, aren't they?
Thanks Obama, you built that and Oprah is fanning the flames.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just what we need, another racist!!


The racist lefts worst nightmare, black people in red hats.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are sure coming out of the woodwork, aren't they?
> Thanks Obama, you built that and Oprah is fanning the flames.


I like the popularity format though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

*I believe her.*

*Alleged victim is a no-show for news conference claiming Mueller 'sex assaults'*
"Are you both prepared for federal prison?" one reporter asked Wohl and Burkman, who made sex assault allegations against Mueller but offered no evidence.




*After presenting allegations against Mueller, Jacob Wohl asked if he's prepared for prison*
Nov. 2, 201801:54




*Breaking News Emails*
Get breaking news alerts and special reports. The news and stories that matter, delivered weekday mornings.
Nov. 1, 2018 / 2:52 PM PDT
By Brandy Zadrozny
Jacob Wohl, a pro-Trump fan of conspiracy theories, and Jack Burkman, a conservative lobbyist and radio host, stood in front of a half-full room of reporters and activists at a D.C.-area Holiday Inn Thursday to detail their allegations of sexual misconduct against Robert Mueller, the special counsel probing Russian interference in the 2016 election.

The woman who they said has made those allegations, a Los Angeles native in her 30s, was slated to attend the news conference and give her own account. But, Wohl said, she feared for her life and on arriving in Washington, "panicked and boarded a flight to another location." Burkman promised she would appear at another news conference in the near future.



Wohl and Burkman took turns speaking at the podium, detailing the allegations, complimenting each other, and defending their professional records against charges of conspiracy peddling and political bias.

The conference was streamed by several reporters in the room. A pickup truck parked in the lot outside by one of the activists in attendance carried a giant inflatable rat wearing a blond Trump toupee.

Earlier this week, several journalists reported on Twitter that they had received suspicious emails from a woman claiming someone had offered to pay her for making sexual misconduct allegations against Mueller. The journalists said those offers had come from SureFire Intelligence, a company NBC News connected to Jacob Wohl through telephone and domain records. Their claims were later bolstered by a second woman who came forward with an email offering similar payments in exchange for smearing Mueller, signed by a SureFire agent.

Burkman opened the news conference by addressing the controversy.


"None of this is true," Burkman said of the allegations he and Wohl had been involved in a plot.

"There were no offers of payment, there was no wrongdoing, there was no bribery, there was nothing illegal or untoward or unethical that took place here," Wohl said.

The special counsel's office asked the FBI to investigate the matter last week, after learning of the alleged plot to smear Mueller. Burkman and Wohl said they had not been contacted by the FBI. "I don't think the bureau would embarrass itself by calling us, talking about people that don't exist," Burkman said.

Wohl told reporters the woman making allegations had contacted Wohl with claims Mueller had sexually assaulted her in a New York City hotel room in August of 2010.


Explaining that his "default position" is "to not believe" women who come forward with allegations of sexual assault, Wohl told reporters that he found the woman now accusing Mueller credible. Wohl said that he met her after she hired his company SureFire Intelligence to handle "an estate matter." She later came back to him with the allegations.






Jack Burkman, a lawyer and Republican operative, is followed by the media after a news conference called to address his allegations against Special Counsel Robert Mueller in Arlington, Virginia, on Nov. 1, 2018.Joshua Roberts / Reuters
Little is known about the woman allegedly making these allegations. After Wohl and Burkman went back and forth on the exact spelling of her name, Wohl described her as a fashion designer, who was "well-educated and comes from a good family."

"She is a gal who has an illustrious background and she is not politically oriented," Wohl said.

"We went through every meticulous detail of her allegation, we cross-referenced it with public records, we joined historical societies to get some of those records," he said. Wohl said they were "in the process" of going to police with the woman's allegations and would file a report by the end of next week.


Burkman then stepped in and said the decision would be "up to my client," and the evidence-gathering process was mid-investigation. "We have tentacles out in all directions gathering evidence," Burkman said.

They further claimed to have more victims whose stories they were currently vetting. "Hundreds of people have contacted us" this week, Wohl said.

Burkman is well-known for peddling baseless conspiracy theories surrounding the murder of Democratic aide Seth Rich and promoting bombshell information that never materializes. Last November — again at a Holiday Inn — Burkman sent reporters home without making good on what he had advertised as new allegations of sexual harassment against a member of Congress.

Likewise, Wohl, a former hedge fund manager now banned from the financial industry, has amplified prominent conspiracy theories as a writer for The Gateway Pundit, an often-inaccurate right-wing website.


When Wohl and Burkman opened the floor to questions, the assembled reporters were unrestrained.

Wohl was asked about his political bias, specifically for his tweets attacking Mueller, including one where he wrote the special counsel should be sent to Guantanamo Bay. Wohl said his personal opinion had no effect on his professional handling of the investigation.


Other reporters questioned 20-year-old Wohl's experience in the intelligence gathering business and why he had lied to reporters days earlier when he denied having any part in the investigation. Burkman responded, calling Wohl "a child prodigy who has eclipsed Mozart."

At one point, Will Sommer from The Daily Beast said, "No one is discounting [the woman's] account. We didn't know her name until 20 minutes ago. We're questioning both you two very un-credible people."


NBC News has elected not to publish the woman's name because she has not gone public, and because of concerns about Wohl and Burkman's credibility.

When questioned about a Washington Post account of Mueller at jury duty in D.C. on the date of the alleged incident in New York, Wohl accused the paper of reporting the story to discredit the woman.

When reporters laughed at Wohl's suggestion that "sometimes people go to jury duty, but they're also somewhere else," Wohl admonished the audience. "It's not funny. It's not a laughing matter," he said.

As the hour they had booked was almost up, Burkman announced he would take one more question. Someone from the back shouted, "Are you both prepared for federal prison?"


"No we are not," Burkman answered.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

She's gonna fit right in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

U.S. Adds More Than 1,000 Manufacturing Jobs — per Day…

_…Best Since 1998_


The United States has not seen an October this strong for manufacturing employment since before the turn of the century


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Nov 2, 2018)

*Cop killer in Trump video was released by Sheriff Joe

Cop killer in Trump video was released by Sheriff Joe: A video ad tweeted by President Donald Trump is incorrect in suggesting that Democrats are solely responsible for an immigrant cop killer’s presence in the U.S., according to reports from the **Sacramento Bee** and **other media outlets**. 

Records in Arizona show Luis Bracamontes was arrested on drug charges in Phoenix in 1998, but released for reasons unknown by the office of Sheriff Joe Arpaio, the former Republican law enforcement official for Maricopa County who has styled himself as “America’s Toughest Sheriff.” Arpaio was pardoned by Trump*

Trump supporters are the biggest suckers known to man.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Cop killer in Trump video was released by Sheriff Joe
> 
> Cop killer in Trump video was released by Sheriff Joe: A video ad tweeted by President Donald Trump is incorrect in suggesting that Democrats are solely responsible for an immigrant cop killer’s presence in the U.S., according to reports from the **Sacramento Bee** and **other media outlets**.
> 
> ...


They're deplorables


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just what we need, another racist!!


She's racist against herself.
Maybe a trip to 23 'n me would shed some" light."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Cop killer in Trump video was released by Sheriff Joe
> 
> Cop killer in Trump video was released by Sheriff Joe: A video ad tweeted by President Donald Trump is incorrect in suggesting that Democrats are solely responsible for an immigrant cop killer’s presence in the U.S., according to reports from the **Sacramento Bee** and **other media outlets**.
> 
> ...


Fake news booty.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2018)

__
_*OPINION: Remembering Jim Jones, Once The Darling Of California Liberals*
November 3rd, 2018






Pedestrians walk past the California State Capitol building in Sacramento, California, U.S., on Thursday, March 30, 2017. (Photo: David Paul Morris/Bloomberg via Getty Images)

Nov. 18 will mark 40 years since nearly 1,000 Americans — a majority of them African American — perished in a mass suicide/murder in the Jonestown compound in the jungles of Guyana. Many misconceptions surround this horror, but a new account dispels some common myths.

Cult leader Jim Jones is often portrayed as having been a normal fundamentalist Christian preacher. But as Daniel Flynn shows in “Cult City: Jim Jones, Harvey Milk, and 10 Days that Shook San Francisco,” Jones believed “the Bible is the root of all our problems today,” and he sought to “infiltrate the church” to spread the communist message.




Jones was also a racist. He used a racial epithet in reference to black activist Medgar Evers, and he called jazz icon Duke Ellington an “Uncle Tom.” The name-calling proved no obstacle when Jones moved to San Francisco. His People’s Temple congregation attracted some Black Panthers, and Jones became the darling of the California Democratic establishment.

In a letter to Cuban dictator Fidel Castro, then-state Assemblyman Willie Brown called Jones a “close personal friend and highly trusted brother in the struggle for liberation.” Liberal icon Tom Hayden hailed Jones for his “high standard of ethics and morality,” and the Los Angeles Herald-Examiner named the future mass murderer “Humanitarian of the Year.”


Jones’ admirers included California Gov. Jerry Brown, Lt. Gov. Mervyn Dymally and Congressman Phil Burton. San Francisco Mayor George Moscone appointed Jones commissioner of the city’s Housing Authority. San Francisco Supervisor Harvey Milk became one of Jones’ most eager advocates, writing that he had found “greatness … at Jim Jones’ People’s Temple.”


When Jones moved his flock to Guyana, some saw it as a better, more egalitarian society, free of racism, homophobia and sexist gender roles. Flynn, however, rightly calls it a “concentration camp” and notes that Jones piped in recorded audio of lengthy harangues by Angela Davis, who in 1979 won the Lenin Peace Prize and twice ran for vice-president of the United States Communist Party.

After growing public scrutiny — including a tense site visit by a political representative — Jones ordered the suicide of more than 900 followers. His guards murdered Congressman Leo Ryan and four others, and wounded now-Rep. Jackie Speier. After all that, Harvey Milk still refused to condemn Jonestown outright. “Guyana was a great experiment that didn’t work,” Milk said. “I don’t know, maybe it did.”

Milk’s judgement wasn’t always reliable — nor was his credibility. He claimed the U.S. Navy drummed him out of the service for being homosexual, but that wasn’t true. As Flynn shows, Milk was honorably discharged. In default accounts, fellow San Francisco Supervisor Dan White was a right-wing bigot who gunned Milk down because he was gay. That isn’t true either.


Flynn quotes then-City Supervisor Dianne Feinstein, now a U.S. senator, who said, “This had nothing to do with anybody’s sexual orientation. It had to do with getting back his position.”

Milk’s praise for Jim Jones was never shown in the 2008 biopic “Milk,”, which won two Oscars and featured Sean Penn in the lead role. In 2009, Milk was awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom; a U.S. Navy ship also bears his name. As Flynn laments, “Myths prove harder to kill than men.”

Jim Jones told his followers, “God is Socialism, and I am Principle Socialism, and that’s what makes me God.” Forty years after Jonestown, politicians such as Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez are still hailing socialism with Pentecostal fervor.

Flynn urges readers to think with their brain, not their ideology. He concludes Cult City with the Jonestown placard, a quote from George Santayana: “Those who do not remember the past are condemned to repeat it.”

Fair enough, but nobody can remember what they never knew in the first place.

Lloyd Billingsley is a policy fellow at the Independent Institute, a nonprofit group based in Oakland, Calif. He is the author of Bill of Writes: Dispatches from the Political Correctness Battlefield, and Lethal Injections: Elizabeth Tracy Mae Wettlaufer, Canada’s Serial Killer Nurse.

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2018)

Fox's Laura Ingraham accuses Oprah of 'broad-brush race-baiting' | TheHill

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://thehill.com/homenews/media/414497-foxs-laura-ingraham-accuses-oprah-of-broad-brush-race-baiting?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi-7OCGt7jeAhUNUt8KHck5B4YQqUMwBnoECAIQHQ&usg=AOvVaw0saQPdmjkm6SQ9iHNVETc6


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> __
> _*OPINION: Remembering Jim Jones, Once The Darling Of California Liberals*
> November 3rd, 2018
> 
> ...


Jimmy Carter's BFF.


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The racist lefts worst nightmare, black people in red hats.
> View attachment 3340









*With a " ----- " Wife....*

*----- = Blanco*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


No room in America for hyphenated-Americans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2018)

*MALKIN: Yes, Unvetted Illegal Caravans Threaten Public Health*
by Michelle MalkinNovember 3, 2018


We live in bizarro times. Suddenly, it is controversial to state obvious, neon-bright truths. This week, it has become newsworthy to observe that illegal border-crossers who circumvent required medical screenings are a threat to America's public health and safety.

Just look at these hyperventilating headlines and tweets.

From Newsweek, which is supposed to, you know, report actual news of the week: "'We don't know what people have': Laura Ingraham calls migrant caravan a health issue."

And from The Daily Beast: "Fox & Friends Host Brian Kilmeade Fears 'Diseases' Brought By Migrant Caravan."
This is not "news." It's propaganda recycled and regurgitated by lazy political operatives masquerading as journalists. At least the Newsweek writer gave credit to his zealous hitmen sources: "Ingraham's comments," he dutifully wrote, "were first highlighted by Media Matters for America."

MMfA is a militant left-wing oppo research outfit funded by progressive billionaire George Soros. Somehow, not-really-Newsweek forgot to mention this fact. (Alas, mentioning Soros subsidies has also become a forbidden act this week, but that's another story.) The determined intent of these "news" pieces is not to inform readers but to inflame them with the dog-whistle assumption that conservatives, Fox personalities and ordinary Americans who worry about diseases from immigration are de facto racists.

On cue, tennis star and celebrity leftist Martina Navratilova barked at Fox News' Kilmeade on Twitter: "YOU ARE THE DISEASE! the migrants are not the problem, trump and his sycophants, like you, are the problem. Stop spewing fear and prejudice."

Comedian John Henson tweeted: "Brian Kilmeade is spreading the disease of intolerance every single day..."

And former Clinton press flack-turned CNN hack Joe Lockhart wrote: "This is the disease Fox News spreads every day. They are complicit with Trump in trying to change the character of our country."


Newsflash, fake newsers: It's neither racist nor xenophobic nor hateful to discuss the impact of unfettered mass immigration and unvetted caravans of illegal border-crossers on our public health.

My parents, legal immigrants from the Philippines, were screened for a panoply of communicable and infectious diseases.

My husband's great-great grandparents and their relatives from Ukraine underwent thorough medical and physical exams at Ellis Island immediately after disembarking from their arduous transatlantic journeys. A team of doctors checked for everything from eye disease and muscle weakness to heart conditions, ringworm and mental deficiencies. Those who failed were rejected and ejected. No appeals, no apologies, no amnesty.

I find it especially bizarre that some of the same outspoken, big government advocates for vaccinating every American citizen, young or old, against every possible condition, from the flu to chickenpox to HPV, are the same types now howling over the commonsense idea that we should protect ourselves from foreign diseases.

It wasn't Trump's idea to build a wall against microscopic invaders.

The Immigration and Nationality Act mandates medical screening exams for legal immigrants and refugees from around the world. The tests are performed by authorized physicians in either the applicants' countries of origin or in the United States. The process includes "a physical examination, mental health evaluation, syphilis serologic testing... and chest radiography followed by acid-fast bacillus smears and sputum cultures if the chest radiograph is consistent with tuberculosis (TB)."


Legal immigrants and refugees must provide mandatory proof of vaccination for measles, mumps, rubella, polio, tetanus, diphtheria, pertussis, hepatitis A and B, rotavirus, meningococcus, chicken pox, pneumonia and seasonal flu.

Moreover, the Centers for Disease Control, not Fox News or the Trump White House or any other evil conservatives, reports that "most experts agree that testing for TB, hepatitis B, and HIV should be performed for most new arrivals to the United States. Clinicians should also make a habit of ensuring that this screening has been done for every new non-US-born patient they see, regardless of time since the person's arrival."

Actual public health experts across the Southwest have reported rises in drug-resistant TB and dengue fever. In June, Australian public health researchers reported that "scabies, long considered a disease of the past in the developed world, is making its way back." The scientists pointed to mass global migration as a leading factor, noting scabies outbreaks among refugees to the European Union and along America's southern border.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2018)

*Chris Rock is showing his true colors.*
*If anyone, any color is too stupid to get an ID and find their own voting place, they are too stupid to vote.*



_





Getty Images
WARNER TODD HUSTON 3 Nov 2018 


*Actors Chris Rock and Keegan-Michael Key star in a get out the vote ad claiming that black voters are being “disenfranchised.” The stars offer black voters advice on what to do if they are turned away at their polling place.*


The two are pushing the alarm button with the claim that black people are being prevented from voting in the November 6 midterm elections.
Key exclaims without presenting any proof, “There are efforts underway across America right now to keep certain groups from voting.” Chris Rock interjects screaming “groups?” causing Key to say that he means black people are being prevented from voting.

“They can’t tell you you can’t vote,” Key yells at the camera. “You have a right to ask for a provisional ballot.

The pair ends the spot saying in unison that blacks should tell poll workers, “Give me a provisional ballot with a receipt as required by law when requested.”

The last message on the screen is “Don’t let them silence you.”



The Now This ad was created for the far-left advocacy group Color of Change.

Even though the pair claim that voter suppression is occurring “across America right now,” the ad is presumably in response to efforts in Georgia to correct the voter rolls by eliminating thousands of improper voter registrations.

Georgia’s Republican Secretary of State’s office has set about to dump over 50,000 names from the voter rolls. Most of the names are those of people who have passed away, people who moved out of state, or people who are registered in more than one district. But liberals claim that the culling hits black voters harder than others and that it is an attempt to prevent black people from voting.

No one is being prevented from voting, even if their name does not appear on a registration list.
_


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Chris Rock is showing his true colors.*
> *If anyone, any color is too stupid to get an ID and find their own voting place, they are too stupid to vote.*
> 
> 
> ...




*" I " have NEVER seen anyone turned down to Vote....*
*" I " have witnessed poll workers go out of their way to accommodate a potential Voter.....*

*" I " do believe these " Comedians " are a couple of bricks shy of a full " Wall "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Chris Rock is showing his true colors.*
> *If anyone, any color is too stupid to get an ID and find their own voting place, they are too stupid to vote.*
> 
> 
> ...


Chris Rock still "Bringing the Pain"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *If anyone, any color is too stupid to get an ID and find their own voting place, they are too stupid to vote.*


This is a simple truth even I can understand.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> lol.


See what happens when you hire a radical.for.president? Especially one that hangs out with farakan.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what happens when you hire a radical.for.president? Especially one that hangs out with farakan.


I was more impressed with the irony of gun toting 2nd amendment types stumping for the anti-gun rights democrat.
Where is the dipshit, booger eating, david hogg and his band of authoritarian teenage gun abolishers?

I may be mistaken, but those look like scary "millitary style" "assault" weapons.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was more impressed with the irony of gun toting 2nd amendment types stumping for the anti-gun rights democrat.
> Where is the dipshit, booger eating, david hogg and his band of authoritarian teenage gun abolishers?
> 
> I may be mistaken, but those look like scary "millitary style" "assault" weapons.


If they were white with a MSAGA hat on you would be saying what true Americans they are, racist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If they were white with a MSAGA hat on you would be saying what true Americans they are, racist.


If you had a brain you'd see the irony Fandango is pointing out....
As it is, you continue to post nonsense, removing all doubt.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you had a brain you'd see the irony Fandango is pointing out....
> As it is, you continue to post nonsense, removing all doubt.


Obvi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If they were white with a MSAGA hat on you would be saying what true Americans they are, racist.


I dont want to take their guns.
You people do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was more impressed with the irony of gun toting 2nd amendment types stumping for the anti-gun rights democrat.
> Where is the dipshit, booger eating, david hogg and his band of authoritarian teenage gun abolishers?
> 
> I may be mistaken, but those look like scary "millitary style" "assault" weapons.


The old military style term.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The old military style term.


I figured you'd like that one.
Ima giver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> lol.


https://twitter.com/AWRHawkins/status/1059164251804192768


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

*Enough is enough.*
*Videos of student threw basketball at teacher*
bing.com/videos
__Click to view

1:19
Music teacher arrested after caught on video FIGHTING a


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Who is that less than 1/2 black dude on the left?
*November Surprise: Louis Farrakhan Chants ‘Death to America,’ ‘Death to Israel’ in Iran*

Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan led a chant of “Death to America!” on a solidarity visit to Iran this weekend, according to Iranian news sources. He also led a chant of “Death to Israel!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

The USA reimposes all sanctions lifted under Obamas Iran Nuclear deal.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-reimposes-all-iran-sanctions-lifted-under-nuclear-deal/2018/11/02/a331c300-dead-11e8-8bac-bfe01fcdc3a6_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.7971290c08b1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2018)

Media
*Don’t FORGIVE or FORGET! Jesse Kelly’s brutal thread ‘remembering’ what the Left put Kavanaugh through is EVERYTHING*


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was more impressed with the irony of gun toting 2nd amendment types stumping for the anti-gun rights democrat.
> Where is the dipshit, booger eating, david hogg and his band of authoritarian teenage gun abolishers?
> 
> I may be mistaken, but those look like scary "millitary style" "assault" weapons.


*David Hogg is in Thailand ....... surgery is cheaper there.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

NOVEMBER 5, 2018
*Liberal women call for 'sex strike' before midterms*
By Rick Moran
What if liberal women called for a "sex strike" against their men and no one cared – least of all men?

It's true. A bunch of liberal women have bared it all in the "grab them by the ballot" campaign that calls for women to deny sex to their mates and boyfriends to protest...something.


The familiar litany of feminist complaints against society can be addressed by refusing to have sex with men until they vote the "right" people into office. It's not a novel idea. One of the most famous Greek playwrights, Aristophanes, penned an antiwar play called _Lysistrata_, where Greek women refused to have sex with their husbands until they ended the Peloponnesian War.

This campaign is predicated on the simple notion that men are animals and are so desperate for sex that they will do anything to get a woman to open her legs.








What is the "reasoning" behind this campaign? Apparently, women are incredibly miserable in and out of the bedroom, and by denying sex to (presumably) males, their situation will improve.

...especially in the field of marital relations, where women are forced into "service sex" – having sex with their partners even if they don't want to.



It's time for a revolution. At the polls, and in the bedroom. And in our understanding of who women are, sexually and otherwise. Given the tight interweaving of economic and political power with sexual entitlement, female sexual autonomy has never been more urgent, and women's sexual pleasure has never been more political. Let's consider what it might mean to go on a sex strike of sorts – to get what we want, rather than give what we think we owe others.


I don't hate this woman. I have enormous pity for her if she actually believes that sexual pleasure is political in any way. Sexual pleasure is one of the greatest gifts given to the human race and to reduce it to politics is, well, crazy.

But Ms. Martin isn't finished. Because women make so much less than men, a sex strike would actually empower women:


Resetting the balance so women no longer provide service sex is not in itself a comprehensive answer to gendered inequalities, of course. But making sex female-focused and female-pleasure-centric could begin to force other shifts in thinking in important ways. When we cease to consider what women like and want as foreplay and reframe it as the main event, for example, we begin to challenge, from the most intimate and private and emotionally powerful place, a long-accepted, deeply believed but nearly invisible world view, and make an impossible-to-miss statement about who and what counts. In the ancient Greek comedy by Aristophanes, the character Lysistrata urges women to go on a sex strike to get men on both sides to end the Peloponnesian War. In our case, a sex strike against service sex can be a powerful statement – that female desire, a metric of agency like women's votes, will be heard.


Another reason to pity this woman is that she's obviously never been in a truly loving relationship with a man – a real man, anyway. Perhaps she's the Obamacare Pajama Boy's girlfriend?








Would he even care if his girlfriend went on a sex strike? Perhaps he hasn't had sex at all? It's hard if you're living at home with Ma and Pa. Intimate relationships with women are a logistical nightmare. Where to do it? In the back of a car? Does he sneak his girl into the basement after his parents go to bed?

Clearly, Ms. Martin has had relationships only with "men" like Pajama Boy. Real men care about the real pleasure their women experience during sex and are supportive, loving, caring, nurturing, with all the manly virtues that this poor, deluded woman is unaware of. 


Denying men sex is not the answer to greater political power or even more pleasure in the bedroom (although some men could probably use a wake-up call). How desperate and unhappy these women are! Sex is sex, and politics is politics, and the idea that you can conflate the two is a feminist intellectual construct that looks to make life itself a political arena.

The fact that Ms. Martin believes that women are incapable of being sexually fulfilled unless they are not in a monogamous relationship tells me this woman could never make any man – unless he is a cuckold – happy and content. I'm not saying this should be the goal in life of every woman – to make her man happy. It should be the goal of every married couple to make each other as happy as they can. Equal happiness, equal pleasure – these are the things that truly make life worth living, and this miserable woman will never experience that joy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

I just love towel heads.
Muslim Convert Sinead O’Connor: Won’t Spend Time with ‘Disgusting White People’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

First Trump and now this,

*Divine intervention? Bullet grazes teen kneeling down to pray...** 
*
*Fisherman pulls baby from sea alive in 'freakish miracle'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2018)

Why do liberals hate Hispanics?

US News
*Rich white Hollywood liberals are trying to get this Hispanic Uber driver fired because he’s a Trump supporter*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2018)

*Illegal Migrants Boast of Aiding Democrats’ Campaigns*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

I love honest Muslims,



Newly-Muslim Sinead O’Connor Rings In the New Political Era with a Stunningly Racist Tweet

Take a ganders at her Tuesday tweet:

“I’m terribly sorry. What I’m about to say is something so racist I never thought my soul could ever feel it. But truly I never wanna spend time with white people again (if that’s what non-muslims are called). Not for one moment, for any reason. They are disgusting.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

*Ann Coulter: I'm Glad to See the Pro-Amnesty Republicans Go*



_





ALANA MASTRANGELO 8 Nov 2018 


*Ann Coulter joined Breitbart News and SiriusXM Patriot on Tuesday for special coverage of Election Night 2018.*
Breitbart News Editor in Chief Alex Marlow, along with co-hosts Andrew Wilkow of the Wilkow Majority, David Webb of the David Webb Show, and Rick Ungar of the Steele & Ungar show were joined by special guest Ann Coulter on Tuesday night for special live coverage of Election Night 2018 on SiriusXM Patriot. (Interview begins above at time-code 2:05:40.)

Coulter seemed optimistic, despite the GOP being in imminent danger of losing the House of Representatives.

“I always figured the House was lost,” said Coulter, “I was worried about the Senate, and wow, we did not lose the Senate.”

“We held seats, picked up seats,” said Coulter excitedly, “The Senate is the important body, as the Kavanaugh hearings just demonstrated. We can still confirm the judges, Trump isn’t being removed from office, and this temporary [Democrat] control of the House, I mean, that’s the way things go.”


“How many seats did Obama lose in his first midterm election?” Reminisced Coulter, “It was like 63, it was a blowout.”

Coulter added that she was glad to get rid of “deadwood” Republicans in the House.

“It’s never good for Democrats to have control of anything, don’t get me wrong.”

“I’m glad to see a lot of those Republicans go — and also, now Trump can’t sit around blaming the admittedly useless congressional Republicans. So, maybe someone will remind him that he’s the Commander-in-chief, and he doesn’t need Congress to build the wall.”

“Just build the wall and put lots of judges on the courts — and you’ll guarantee your reelection,” said Coulter, as advice to President Donald Trump.

Coulter closed her interview by reminding our hosts what the future will be like under Democratic Party leadership in the House.

“The annoying thing — and I mean, it’ll be annoying to Trump, but I think he should get over it,” laughed Coulter, “It’s going to be fantastic, and will guarantee his reelection — what we’re going to see is a lot more of Maxine Waters and Adam Schiff.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

DACA illegals voting in Texas? O'Keefe's Project Veritas has a disturbing video
NOVEMBER 7, 2018

Texas Gov. Abbott is right to call for an investigation into new evidence of DACA recipients voting in U.S. elections.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/daca_illegals_voting_in_texas_okeefes_project_veritas_has_a_disturbing_video.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

*MSNBC beclowned themselves handling Gillum’s loss in Florida*
By Thomas Lifson
The most hilarious coverage of the midterms was MSNBC’s handling of  Andrew Gillum’s losing campaign for Florida’s governorship. The 90% of the media that hates Trump and his supporters really, really wanted Andrew Gillum to win: he’s a radical leftist who is charismatic, articulate, and very left wing. Oh, and he is black, which means he has the potential to drive black turnout to Obama-like levels.

MSNBC reported a Gillum victory before voting even started.  Erik Pederson and David Robb of Deadline.com noticed a bit of wishful thinking at the Peacock Network’s cable propaganda outlet, MSNBC Monday night:







MSNBC screen grab via Deadline.com

“Quick clarification here,” a rather embarrassed _All In_ host Chris Hayes told viewers. “Just want to say, earlier this hour, uh, we showed a graphic of the Florida gubernatorial race. May have caught your eye because our system had inadvertently populated some test numbers. Obviously, we do not yet have any vote totals here, the night before the election. That was a misfire. Don’t worry. I was pretty confused when I saw it up there, to see it myself.”

When actual votes started coming in, MSNBC was still pretty certain that Gillum would win. They clung to that hope so long that they were forced to cut away from their coverage of  Gillum’s concession before they called the race for him:


Nicole Wallace, formerly a Republican and now a rabid Trump-hater, noticed that they had been handling this race with a bit too much optimism on Gillum:

But predictably, blame for the loss was placed on Rrrrracism! And equally predictabley, it was Eugene Robinson of the Washington Post flinging the poo.

Frustration is understandable. Florida is a swing state and will be critical to the 2020 presidential election. An ally in the governor’s mansion will be a big help to Trump.

Now, Gillum can turn his focus to the corruption probe ongoing in Tallahassee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

NOVEMBER 7, 2018
*Biggest loser at midterms? Barack Obama*
By Monica Showalter
The midterms weren't a blue wave, but they weren't shark fin soup for Republicans either, given that they lost the House by a small margin.

That said, the big loser who stands out here is hard-campaigning President Obama, the guy who thought he was the star of the Democratic Party and who, throwing the tradition of former presidents staying aloof from politics out the window, campaigned hard, long, and loud, for Democrats in this midterm. Turns out the ones he fought the hardest for lost.

Now he stands exposed as politically irrelevant, powerless, an embarrassment. Sorry 'bout that legacy thing, Barry-O.

First, he did some easy ones and those candidates marched right through, Obama or no Obama:

Tim Kaine of Virginia and Joe Manchin of West Virginia for the Senate, Jennifer Wexton of Virginia for the House. J.B. Pritzker for the Illinois governorship. A couple of minor leaguers for the House in Illinois as tag-alongs. 

Kaine and Pritzker, given their ties to the Obama administration, were probably favors repaid, and they ran in blue states, anyway, as did the Illinois pickups. Manchin, meanwhile, was primarily re-elected on his Kavanaugh vote, so Obama was likely irrelevant.

But then there were the midterm campaigns that weren't gimmes, some very high profile, and high media-exposure ones: Joe Donnelly of Indiana for Senate. Bill Nelson of Florida for Senate. Andrew Gillum of Florida for governor. Stacey Abrams of Georgia for governor.

Those were the ones Obama went hoarse campaigning for, yelling and waving his arms, voice cracking, speeches described as fiery, telling voters to vote for these guys or die. With Gillum in particular, racial appeals were a factor and Obama's presence was supposed to help. Gillum had a big media buildup about being a first black governor of Florida as an argument to draw votes, and he later cried racism to fend off corruption allegations. Adding Obama to campaign was obviously part of the appeal. This time, the race-politics identity card simply failed.


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NOVEMBER 5, 2018
> *Liberal women call for 'sex strike' before midterms*
> By Rick Moran
> What if liberal women called for a "sex strike" against their men and no one cared – least of all men?
> ...



*All of the women calling for a " Sex Strike " are Lesbians, so now what do they do....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *All of the women calling for a " Sex Strike " are Lesbians, so now what do they do....*


Lets ask husker, her husband hasn't touched her in years I bet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

*President moves to restrict asylum access at border...*
Jou keepa out
No rooma por jou


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 8, 2018)

Media
*Charles C. W. Cooke wants to know how Broward Co. doesn’t know how many votes it has left to count*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

Gotta love Ca democrats,

Linda Sanchez withdraws bid to become chair of House Democratic Caucus after husband indicted on theft of public funds
NOVEMBER 9, 2018

Scandal has struck the leadership of the House Democrats as they prepare to take over that body. Representative Linda Sanchez, just re-elected to her ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/linda_sanchez_withdraws_bid_to_become_chair_of_house_democratic_caucus_after_husband_indicted_on_theft_of_public_funds.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

What type of gun laws does Australia have?
*Dramatic video: Melbourne police shoot suspected “known wolf” terrorist during attack*
Ed Morrissey Nov 09, 2018 10:01 AM
Top Pick





“We are treating this as a terrorism incident


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love Ca democrats,
> 
> Linda Sanchez withdraws bid to become chair of House Democratic Caucus after husband indicted on theft of public funds
> NOVEMBER 9, 2018
> ...


Silly girl.  What's next?  She steered contacts toward her husband's business and affiliates?

_*Was Sanchez one of the family members who enjoyed junkets and other luxuries? Would the Democrat-dominated House care?*_

We’ll keep our eyes on this story because the mainstream media will have very little interest in it, since Trump and Republicans can’t be blamed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

*We don't need no stinking wall.*

*Mexican Federal Police Seize Half-Ton of Meth Bound for U.S.*
180


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

More meth from our friend from the south,

*Border Patrol Agents Arrest 4 Migrants, Smuggler with $90K in Meth*
12
How does my bounty program looking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

*Memoir: Michelle O Upset ‘Haters’ Labeled Her ‘Angry’ Black Woman*
LOFL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

More fake racism, these kids were never slapped by their parents, OBVI.

*HS marching band members spell out racial slur at game. Then races of guilty parties are revealed.*
Nov 9, 2018 2:50 pm





After four members of a Georgia high school marching band spelled out racial slur at last Friday's game, it was discovered that the students in question are all minorities. (Image source: WGCL-TV video screenshot)
Follow
Dave UrbanskiAfter members of a Georgia high school marching band spelled out a racial slur during a [URL='https://www.cbsnews.com/news/gwinnett-county-georgia-brookwood-high-school-band-spells-out-racial-slur-with-instrument-covers-during-half-time-show/']halftime show last Friday, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported that “many members of the Gwinnett County community” were “upset and saddened.”[/URL]

Here are some reactions on Twitter:



“If I ever seen one of those white band mates at Brookwood in Gwinnett County just know I’ll be [sic] the s**t out of them,” one user wrote. “Those kids need ass whoopings. I have that.”
“At times I attempt to convince myself that racism isn’t A BIG THING … in youth/HS sports,” another user said. “But then things like THIS happen. Thank you Brookwood HS for showing your True School Spirit!”
“Brookwood has been a racist ass school forever why is anyone shocked,” another remarked.
“The hate is real,” one user commented.
“Inspired no doubt by the words & vitriol spouted by the Great Leader in the WH — what an embarrassment 4 all the good people of Georgia, of Gwinnet [sic] County & of Brookwood High School,” another user said.
“There should not remain one black student in the band, in the football team, or at Brookwood High School,” another user offered.
*Then the truth comes out*
But it turns out the four Brookwood High School students who spelled out “c**n” using their instrument covers are minorities — two black, one Asian, and one Hispanic, according to a Monday letter the principal sent to students, parents, and the community.

The students from the Snellville school told administrators they thought spelling out the “completely unacceptable, racist term” would be “funny,” the letter from William Bo Ford Jr. added.


But the students also admitted they “knew this racist term was not acceptable” and will “receive discipline consequences commensurate with their involvement in this incident,” his letter also said.

“I am hurt and disappointed in these students and their actions that have stunned our community,” Ford added in the letter. “As you all know, this is not who we are. Brookwood is proud to be an inclusive and accepting school community. This is a teachable moment for all of us, and students need to be aware that their actions and words have consequences.”


*How did others react?*
“This shows a need for conversations about race,” Marlyn Tillman — a Gwinnett County parent and founder of Gwinnett SToPP, a nonprofit advocacy group — told the Journal-Constitution. “What propelled this? What lack of self-worth must these students have to do this?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

*Triple murder suspect is an illegal immigrant released in February despite ICE detainer request*
Nov 9, 2018 7:10 pm





Luis Perez, an illegal immigrant charged with triple murder, was released in 2017 from Middlesex County jail even though ICE had a detainer request for him. (John Moore/Getty Images)
A Mexican illegal immigrant who has been charged with three murders in Missouri was released from a New Jersey jail earlier this year even though Immigration and Customs Enforcement was seeking to detain him, according to an ICE press release.

Luis Perez, a 23-year-old who is charged with killing his two roommates and a woman who was with him for the first two murders, was released from Middlesex County Jail in February, as the jail did not cooperate with an active detainer request from ICE.

Special: TheBlaze TV host Sara Gonzalez shares her secret with audience 
“This tragedy might have been avoided had it not been for the reckless policy required of the Middlesex County Jail by their county officials,” John Tsoukaris, a Newark field office director, said. “Despite such policies, ICE [Enforcement and Removal Operations] will continue to enforce federal immigration law and prioritize public safety in the community.”

From New Jersey to Missouri: Perez was in Middlesex County Jail in December 2017 on domestic violence charges. Middlesex County is a sanctuary county, so the jail did not notify ICE when Perez was being released at the conclusion of his criminal proceedings. Perez moved to Missouri once he was released, and the triple murder occurred in Springfield.


Brutal murders: According to police documents, Perez shot and killed roommates Steven Marler and Aaron Hampton at their home on Nov. 1, and wounded two other people. The next day, Perez allegedly fatally shot Sabrina Starr, who had accompanied Perez to his home when the first two murders occurred.

Aaron Anderson was also with Starr and Perez on Nov. 1, allegedly waiting outside in an SUV with Starr while Perez killed his roommates. He was also with Perez when they went to Starr’s home and Perez allegedly shot and killed her. Anderson has been charged as an accomplice with two counts of first-degree murder.

Lessons learned? “Perez had a violent history, but despite that, the detainer was not honored,” Tsourkaris said. “We hope that this tragic turn of events forces Middlesex to reconsider its policy and that the local elected officials stop protecting criminal aliens.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

Your must-watch video of the day
NOVEMBER 10, 2018

Simultaneously both heart-breaking and heart-warming.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/your_mustwatch_video_of_the_day.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More fake racism, these kids were never slapped by their parents, OBVI.
> 
> *HS marching band members spell out racial slur at game. Then races of guilty parties are revealed.*
> Nov 9, 2018 2:50 pm
> ...


What was the term?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Triple murder suspect is an illegal immigrant released in February despite ICE detainer request*
> Nov 9, 2018 7:10 pm
> 
> 
> ...


An abortion at the 1196th week seems fitting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

*Nullification and Issue-Based Activism Were the Big Winners in the 2018 Midterms
Now it's time to keep pushing liberty forward.

Thursday, November 08, 2018
*
*https://fee.org/articles/nullification-and-issue-based-activism-were-the-big-winners-in-the-2018-midterms/*


*Voters Chose to Weaken Government*

Three more states thumbed their noses at the unconstitutional federal marijuana prohibition. Michigan voters approved a referendum legalizing recreational cannabis in the state, along with industrial hemp. Missouri and Utah voters legalized medical marijuana. Think about that for just a second—voters in Utah, arguably the most socially conservative state in the US, legalized medical marijuana despite federal prohibition.

There was also a big win for privacy in New Hampshire. Voters there approved a constitutional amendmentstrengthening individual privacy protections and setting the stage to undermine the federal surveillance state.

In Oregon, eight counties voted to become "gun sanctuaries." These voter-approved ordinances set the stage to end enforcement of both state and federal gun control laws. Also in Oregon, voters said no to a measure that would have overturned the state's 31-year-old immigration "sanctuary state" law.

Think about that. In the same state, voters said yes to effectively nullifying both federal immigration law and federal gun laws.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What was the term?


Coon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

*Democracy is important only insofar as it serves and defends liberty. For example, if whatever the current majority decided “democratically” was to be law, our Constitution and Bill of Rights, which put some things beyond majority determination, could not in fact, be the highest law of the land. *

*Unfortunately, democracy need not serve liberty. It is entirely consistent with choices that destroy liberty, even though Americans commonly equate them.* Consequently, it is important to refocus attention on the primacy of liberty as we move from electing to governing. And there is an excellent guide to such reflection in F.A. Harper’s “Democracy and Liberty,” in his 1949 _Liberty: A Path to its Recovery_:

“A government can enslave the citizens…But the belief prevails that: ‘It is impossible for liberty to be lost under a democratic form of government. Democracy assures that the will of the people shall prevail, and that is liberty. So long as democracy is preserved we can rest assured that liberty will be continued to the full.’”

*“Probably no other belief is now so much a threat to liberty…as the one that democracy, by itself alone, guarantees liberty…it is possible for liberty to be lost even in a democracy.”*

*“If an act of government in any country violates the liberty of the people, it is of little importance who did it or how he came to have the power.”*

“Liberty…specifies the right to do what [one] desires, rather than the obligation to bow to the force of others in doing what they desire him to do.”

*“Power…replaces liberty…*The means by which power is acquired, whether by the “democratic” process or by conquest, does not change its status.”

*“This illusion, that the democratic process is the same as liberty, is an ideal weapon for those few who may desire to destroy liberty and to replace it with some form of authoritarian society…Liberty can easily be taken from the individual citizen, piece by piece and always more and more, as more and more persons come under the spell of the same illusion.”*

*“The right to vote…assures only the liberty to participate in that process. It does not assure that everything done…shall automatically be in the interests of liberty.”*

*“Anyone who will defend his liberty must guard against the argument that access to the ballot, ‘by which people get whatever they want,’ is liberty. It would be as logical to assert that liberty in the choice of a wife is assured to a person if he will put it to the vote of the community and accept their plurality decision, or that liberty in religion is assured if the state enforces participation in the one religion that receives the most votes in the nation.”*

“[When] some officials have acquired the power to deny this liberty…no process of selecting the officials who made the decision can make it not gone.”

“Being able to review a decision or to request its review, under the democratic design of government, does not assure that liberty will be protected. Reinstatement of lost liberty can be requested and refused time and time again…A slave…is not considered to be free by reason of the fact that he is allowed to ask for liberty.”

*“Your ‘liberty’ in the process is that you enjoy the right to be forced to bow to the dictates of others, against your wisdom and conscience…the direct opposite of liberty.”*

“Government of even the best design should be used only where, in the interests of liberty, it becomes necessary to arrive at a singleness in pattern of conduct.”

“The maximum of liberty is the maximum of democracy, if by democracy is meant the right of a person to have control over his own affairs. To whatever extent one person gains control over the affairs of another, that other person thereby loses his democratic rights in this sense. This is why the expansion of governmental activities beyond those in harmony with liberalism destroys these democratic rights…All minorities are thereby disfranchised…because their wishes become overruled in the process. Minorities become the slaves of the others. Participation in these steps that make it possible for someone to rule others does not ensure liberty.”

“Decision by the test of dominant preference (majority vote, etc.) is the same operating principle as…might makes right. If might makes right, one must conclude that liberty is all wrong.”

*“The test of whether or not a government is defending liberty is to be found in what it does…whether or not the officials…as well as the content of the laws and regulations, are in harmony or in conflict with the requirements of liberty.”
*
Gary M. Galles is a professor of economics at Pepperdine University. His recent books include _Faulty Premises, Faulty Policies_ (2014) and _Apostle of Peace_ (2013). He is a member of the FEE Faculty Network.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coon.


And that is considered racist?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

"True friends of liberty... ought constantly to be on the alert to prevent the power of government from lightly sacrificing the private rights of individuals to the general execution of its designs. At such times no citizen is so obscure that it is not very dangerous to allow him to be oppressed; no private rights are so unimportant that they can be surrendered with impunity to the caprices of a government... [because] men accustom themselves to sacrifice private interest without scruple and to trample on the rights of individuals in order more speedily to accomplish any public purpose."--Alexis de Tocqueville


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

It has been said of Alexis de Tocqueville that “no authority on America has equaled him in prophetic vision.” When we view how much political determination, in which “the ever increasing despotism of the majority…makes every eye turn to the state,” has displaced freedom, it is hard to disagree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2018)

B*TCH please! Blue-check looking to make evil white Conservative women vote the way she wants gets DRAGGED

Posted at 9:25 am on November 11, 2018 by Sam Janney

_ 
Look out evil, Conservative white women, SJWs are coming for YOU! They’re even looking for and forming organizations to tell you all about how your ideas and beliefs are wrong and you should vote the way they tell you to.





We only wish we were making this up … but nope.



*UPDATE: She deleted her tweet but LUCKILY we had a screenshot. Yay!*

Question: Why don’t you leave women alone and let them think for themselves and vote as they choose?

What a ridiculous woman.

Seriously.

You know what, maybe we should look for an organization that will educate these progressive blue-checks on the Constitution?


Wonder if they understand the only women who will pay any attention to their so-called mind-controlling organizations agree with their warped ideas already.


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

You would think with all the "racism" is this country you people wouldn't have to manufacture it, you people don't want anything but division in this country.

*Racist note left on dorm door. But when cops question student who reported it, the truth emerges.*
1 min





After a racist note was left on Kansas State University apartment door, campus police questioned the student who reported it. Then the truth came out. (Image source: YouTube screenshot)
 

Kansas State University police officers were called last Monday evening to a school apartment complex to investigate a harassment case, the Wichita Eagle reported.

Seems “a note using a racial slur [was] posted on a door in the Jardine Apartment Complex,” campus police said on Facebook Thursday.


Twitter photos from @WholsBrodrick show paper on a door frame reading “Beware N****** Live Here!!! Knock at Your Own Risk,” the Eagle said.

The Twitter post — which on Monday morning appeared to be deleted — read that it’s “2018 and this was posted on my apartment door. this is still happening here at @KState so if isn’t as evident as it already was everyone needs to get out and vote I refuse to let this blatant racism stop me from moving onward and upward,” the paper reported.


The day after the photos were posted was Election Day.

Broderick Burse tweeted the photos, the Eagle said, citing the Manhattan Mercury and the campus newspaper, the Collegian. Burse is listed as a sophomore in mass communications on the university’s website, the Eagle added.


*Then the truth comes out*
Well, it turns out that “upon questioning, the person who reported the incident admitted to creating and posting the note to their own door,” the Facebook post from campus police read. “The matter will be addressed in accordance with applicable disciplinary procedures.”



*An encore performance*
You may recall that right around this time last November a “hate crime” near the school also turned out to be a hoax. According to the Kansas City Star, Riley County Police were called to an apartment complex near the school and found a black man’s car covered in racist graffiti.

The N-word was spray painted on the car several times, along with other derogatory statements such as “die,” “whites only,” boy,” and “date your own kind.”

The incident led black students to organize and begin a dialogue about racism. University police also increased patrols and considered installing additional security cameras across campus. The FBI even got involved in the investigation, likely because it appeared to be a hate crime, according to the Associated Press.

But soon the car’s owner, 21-year-old Dauntarius Williams, admitted to police that he was responsible for the graffiti, the Star reported, adding that officials chose to not charge him for filing a false police report as doing so wouldn’t “be in the best interest” of city’s residents.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

Typical angry black woman,
*Michelle O: 'I stopped even trying to smile' during Trump's inauguration...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Typical angry black woman,
> *Michelle O: 'I stopped even trying to smile' during Trump's inauguration...*


Shocking!! Lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2018)

Let’s start with critical theory, since chronologically it’s the first of the three. Critical theory was founded by three neo-Marxists, or basically by the Frankfurt School of Critical Theory, as they’re called. Theodor Adorno, Max Horkheimer, and Herbert Marcuse are the three major players.* It is a school of criticism that started to see culture as extremely influential and powerful, because, in their minds, the working class had effectively failed the mission of Marxism.* Tas such, they started to look for explanations for why that was the case, because, according to Marxist rationality, this should not happen. It should not happen that the working classes actually are sort of attached to the system and that, in fact, especially in the United States, they seem to be very happy. This is in the ‘50s. So they looked to culture, and they started seeing culture as this dominating force that was inculcating this propaganda into workers and brainwashing them, etc.

They also initiated a critique of the Enlightenment, of Enlightenment rationality, which, in my mind, is the beginning of the postmodern turn towards this kind of critical and skeptical and anti-rationalist eventuality that is really the beginning of postmodern theory. *But they weren’t postmodernist per se; they are neo-Marxists, and they’re neo-Marxists because they’re no longer looking to the working class as the agent that will overthrow everything. They start looking for different constituencies, and they start to look at identity politics as a possibility in the case of Marcuse. And he’s really foundational for the New Left, which starts to cobble together different constituencies as the hope for overthrowing capitalism, because no longer do they see the working class as the agent that’s capable or really interested in doing so.*

And that was really a blow to the whole Marxist enterprise. The problem was that most workers — American workers — didn’t want it. They saw what was going on in the Soviet Union, and they wanted no part of it. And these intellectuals just couldn’t figure this out. So they ascribed it to the power of culture to brainwash the workers. A very influential essay called “The Culture Industry: Enlightenment as Mass Deception” is a very key, pivotal text regarding this. They inaugurated two schools of thought: critical theory and media studies. *So media studies from the very beginning is Marxist.--Rectwald, Marxist and NYU Professor who becomes disgusted by NYU's PC policies.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

She is just dumb as her husband, lets see her transcripts too while we are at it.
This is what happens when you get free education.

Michelle O: Like, Like, You Know, Like, Dude, You Know?
'I was like, dude, you're cute'
Nov 12, 2018 8:48 AM
By *Tom Elliott*





Michelle Obama is kicking off the publicity tour for her new book, “Becoming,” but her first media appearance got off to a rocky start.

Despite being heavily edited so she spoke for little more than 45 seconds, Michelle Obama sounded more like a millennial girl chatting on Snapchat than a former First Lady. Throughout her responses to ABC’s Robin Roberts, she repeatedly said “like,” “you know?” “um,” and even, “dude.” 

“Barack Obama has always walked like Barack Obama, like, he has got all the time in the world,” she said of their first meeting. “He had that stride. I was, like, ‘Dude, you're cute,’ but in my mind, I was, like --“





Overall Obama said “you know” 10 times, “like” 9 times, and “um,” “yeah,” and “what?” another five times. 

“You know, the hard parts were the things I expected,” Obama told Roberts. “That it’s going to be hard, you know? So much of this country lives in isolation and we just don’t know each other and so there were people who didn’t know what a black woman was and sounded like, and so I knew that was going to be a challenge.”

Check out the montage above to see how the “girl from the south side of Chicago,” as the president often refers to her, now sounds like a girl from the valley.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2018)

*Well, I do place myself as a cultural, social and somewhat economic libertarian.* *It’s the only thing that preserves individual rights, and there are no other kind of rights.* I don’t believe in group rights, because groups always override individual rights, and therefore nobody has any rights. *Really, the only thing that protects individual rights is libertarianism as a social, cultural, and even economic movement. Nothing else comes close. Nothing else can ensure it. And I think that the United States, where we are today, is on the verge of throwing away the best experiment that we’ve ever had in history for ensuring such rights. -*michael rectwald, Marxist and NYU Professor


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2018)

Like others, Bastiat recognized that the greatest single threat to liberty is government. Notice the clarity he employs to help us identify and understand evil government acts such as legalized plunder. Bastiat says, *“See if the law takes from some persons what belongs to them, and gives it to other persons to whom it does not belong. See if the law benefits one citizen at the expense of another by doing what the citizen himself cannot do without committing a crime.”* With such an accurate descrip- tion of legalized plunder, we cannot deny the conclusion that most government activities, including ours, are legalized plun- der, or for the sake of modernity, legalized theft.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)

This loser needs to be put down just like the dog he/she is.
https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/11/12/video-female-hs-student-punches-teacher-in-face-adds-dont-fin-get-smart-with-me





* VIDEO: Female HS student punches teacher in face, adds ‘don’t f***in’ get smart with me’ *


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This loser needs to be put down just like the dog he/she is.
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/11/12/video-female-hs-student-punches-teacher-in-face-adds-dont-fin-get-smart-with-me
> 
> 
> ...




*No Mom*
*No Dad*
*No Morals*
*No Life*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2018)

Typical racist.

WATCH: Michelle Obama Says She Didn’t Trust Obama Initially Because White People Liked Him
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/11/12/michelle-obama-barack-suspicious-white-people-liked-him/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2018)

New Planned Parenthood President Says It’s ‘About Saving People’s Lives’
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/11/12/leana-wen-cbs-this-morning-planned-parenthood-saving-lives/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2018)

What's wrong with you people?

Andrew Gillum, who withdrew concession, dusts off police dogs and fire hoses in speech from pulpit

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/11/12/andrew-gillum-who-withdrew-concession-dusts-off-police-dogs-and-fire-hoses-in-speech-from-pulpit/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjG04KUrNHeAhUhWN8KHWWjCZQQqUMwAXoECAgQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3yIQi0tJAc_49Wy8UJjIZm&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like the NFL stands for No Fucking Latinos.

*NFL MOVES GAME OUT OF MEXICO...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the NFL stands for No Fucking Latinos.
> 
> *NFL MOVES GAME OUT OF MEXICO...*


Racist Bastards!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Gosnell, the book, is more a documentary about Evil people rather than abortion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New Planned Parenthood President Says It’s ‘About Saving People’s Lives’
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/11/12/leana-wen-cbs-this-morning-planned-parenthood-saving-lives/


Planned Parenthood is pure Evil.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Man Who Called Tucker Carlson’s Daughter a Whore & ‘C’ Word Serves on the Board for a Women’s Group
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2018/11/13/tucker-carlson-daughter-manuel-whore/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Pro-Abortion Group’s Creepy Ad Resurfaces, Causing Firestorm Among Pro-Lifers
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2018/11/13/pro-abortion-group-creepy-ad-resurfaces-causing-firestorm-among-pro-lifers/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh Canada,

 

Boy, 14, used as human bridge receives apology, support after video goes viral

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/world/rally-calls-for-end-to-bullying-after-canadian-boy-was-taunted-into-acting-as-human-bridge-on-creek.amp&ved=2ahUKEwi88t-l6NPeAhXoQd8KHZINBnIQqUMwBHoECAQQFA&usg=AOvVaw2TDAA9u4l31W-hRFzzBze2&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

37.8 Percent in Generation That Starts Turning 21 Next Year Was Born to Unwed Moms

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/terryjeffrey/2018/11/14/378-percent-in-generation-that-starts-turning-21-next-year-was-born-to-unwed-moms-n2535904?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjZgp_O6dPeAhUCZd8KHYfDAOkQqUMwBXoECAgQGQ&usg=AOvVaw05A0kPuOhjza9PpYQd3E_v


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

*Filmmaker Ami Horowitz Embedded Himself In The Migrant Caravan*
November 13th, 2018
_





Honduran migrants taking part in a new caravan heading to the US, arrive to Chiquimula, Guatemala, on October 22, 2018. - US President Donald Trump on Monday called the migrant caravan heading toward the US-Mexico border a national emergency, saying he has alerted the US border patrol and military. (Photo by ORLANDO ESTRADA / AFP)


A filmmaker embedded himself in the migrant caravan heading to the southern border and discussed what he found on Tuesday night with Tucker Carlson.

 
Ami Horowitz went to the southern Mexican state of Oaxaca to film the caravan.

*WATCH:*

“What we do know is this thing cost millions and millions of dollars. The mainstream media, and there are so many layers [of] onions to peel back, it’s hard to know where to begin. One of the lies the fake news if you will, media is trying to propagate is the fact that all this weird organic thing and all the water and the food and medicine, all dropped from … manna from heaven. It’s bologna. It’s all highly organized. It’s paid for by a number of organizations, we don’t know exactly where the money is coming from.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

NOVEMBER 13, 2018
*Outrage as Cook County judge grants $400 cash bail to suspect charged with raping a disabled woman*
By Thomas Lifson
Illinois last year enacted a Bail Reform Law intended to make bail affordable for poor people. Kim Geiger of the Chicago Tribune explained at the time of passage:

…the new law creates new rights for people in custody at Illinois jails and aims to move away from requiring people charged with relatively minor crimes to post cash bail as a condition of their release.

The legislation reflects a general consensus among criminal justice advocates, Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart, and Cook County State's Attorney Kim Foxx that the state's cash bail system is unfair to poor people.

Under the previous law, many nonviolent, low-level offenders were spending weeks or months in jail because they couldn't come up with the 10 percent down payment that's required in order to be released. In 2015, for example, more than 1,000 inmates in the Cook County Jail had served more time in custody than they were ultimately sentenced to serve, according to Dart's office.

Fair enough, though certainly subject to abuse, as the following case, highlighted by CBS 2 in Chicago demonstrates:

Why did a judge let an alleged rapist out on bond for $400 cash? That’s the question CBS 2 Investigator Brad Edwards asked the man accused of that very crime.

How did Burnell Johnson get a $400 cash bond? The CBS 2 Investigators asked him after a recent court appearance.

The crime of which Burnell Johnson is far from “relatively minor.” The details are horrifying:

… Johnson faces criminal charges, including seven counts of aggravated criminal sexual assault of a handicapped person.

His alleged victim, only known by her initials in police reports, is in her 30’s, but functions as a 6-year-old, with an IQ of 47.

According to the police reports she “suffered severe smoke inhalation during a house fire when she was approximately one year old.”

The fire caused “brain damage, visual impairment, and difficulty using her right arm.”

The victim gets help at a suburban non-profit.

She told an aide there “she had sexual intercourse with Burnell [Johnson] several times,” adding that it, “caused her pain.”

She rode Pace bus 14-144. Johnson was her Pace bus driver. The bus has a camera; but, according to police reports, “Burnell Johnson placed his baseball hat over the camera…prevented it from capturing any images.”

However, Johnson can be heard saying, “[blank] me. … I know you’re getting hot.”

It is not stated whether or not a rape kit examination was performed. Perhaps not, since the victim may not have reported the incident promptly. Nonetheless, the behavior of covering the camera and the words captured are pretty incriminating.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/pelosi_i_am_woman_hear_me_whine.html








https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/11/trumps_a_nationalist_thats_what_all_presidents_should_be.html

What makes this case so outrageous is that two other judges – despite the Bail Reform Act – denied bail to Johnson presumably out of concern for the public’s safety.

On June 9, Judge David Navarro denied Johnson bail. On June 12, Judge Eulalia De La Rosa upheld that decision: no bail.

But then, Johnson appeared in the courtroom of Judge Stanley Hill:







YouTube screen grab


On June 15, Johnson went from no bail to a D $4,000 bond, plus EM — that means $400 bucks cash to get out on electronic home monitoring.

Accused suspects are allowed to post 10 percent of the bail amount. EM stands for electronic monitoring.

Professor Richard Schack, chair of the criminal justice department at National Louis University, has concerns with the $400 cash bond.

“For a case such as this, $400 is a reprehensible bond,” Schack said.

Judge Hill’s leniency has been an issue taken up by CBS 2 before – here, here, and here.

Illinois judges are elected, and Judge Stanley Hill’s statement on his candidacy in 2012 looks pretty good. Maybe his track record in office will cause some voter regret.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

*Sec. DeVos to release revised sexual assault guidelines aimed at protecting rights of the accused*
John SextonPosted at 3:01 pm on November 14, 2018







Secretary Betsy DeVos is about to release a new set of guidelines aimed at providing more protections to accused individuals when allegations of sexual assault and harassment are made. The exact timing of the release isn’t known, it could be later this week or next week, but the Washington Post reports the gist is that the new guidelines will guarantee certain procedural protections, like the right to cross-examine one’s accuser.

See Also: California wildfires: Authorities release list of missing persons and a lawsuit is filed against PG&E

The most significant change would guarantee the accused the right to cross-examine their accusers, though it would have to be conducted by advisers or attorneys for the people involved, rather than by the person accused of misconduct. If requested, the parties could be in separate rooms during the cross-examination, an administration official said. They said this was done to bolster the due process rights of the accused while assuring that victims are not directly confronted by their assailants.

Apparently, there was some discussion at the White House of making the cross-examination a requirement in the process, but others in the administration argued against that. Jess Davidson, the director of the group End Rape on Campus tells the Post, “Most survivors would be unwilling to go through a process that allows the person who sexually assaulted them to cross-examine them, and rightfully so.” The current compromise requires a 3rd party to carry out any cross-examination, which seems like a reasonable accommodation. What was _not_ reasonable was preventing the accused from ever getting to question the story told by their accuser, something which was happening at some colleges.



It’s also worth noting that Davidson has made some questionable claims about the planned guidelines before. When a draft of the plan leaked in September, Davidson wrote about it for the Post. Jazz Shaw responded to some of her claims at the time.

One of the big changes in the new guidelines is something everyone knew was coming, a change to the basic standard used to judge these cases:

The biggest may be the standard of proof required in assessing claims. Under the DeVos proposal, schools will be allowed to choose between “preponderance of the evidence” and the higher bar of “clear and convincing” evidence. The Obama guidelines had directed schools to use the “preponderance of the evidence” standard.

The regulation also will require schools to use the same standard in these cases as they use for other complaints, including those against employees and faculty. Many union contracts and other agreements with faculty mandate the use of a higher “clear and convincing” standard, several people said. So as a practical matter, most schools may be forced to apply the same higher bar for student complaints.

“It’s intentional,” said one person briefed on the rules. “It’s DeVos saying, ‘Yeah, you have a choice, but you can’t have a higher burden of proof for unionized faculty.’ ”

That last quote sounds accusatory, almost as if DeVos is doing something sneaky. But why would we want allegations of sexual assault by students to be held to a lower standard than allegations against faculty members? If union members deserve process protections from false accusations, shouldn’t other students get the same protections?

The new regulations will also clarify that universities can’t be held legally responsible if they fail to investigate a claim of harassment or assault unless the incident was reported to someone in a position to act. In other words, a student telling a professor about an alleged assault doesn’t put the school on the hook. The accuser would have to relate the allegation to a dean or office charged with handling such matters. Terry Hartle from the American Council on Education tells the Post, “What you want is schools being able to act in good faith without hearing that they’re going to be second-guessed by government bureaucrats later on.”


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2018)

Wow..... Jada.


On Monday, actress Jada Pinkett Smith talked about her prejudice against white women with blonde hair. The actress revealed that she has found herself prejudging such women and has thought “twice” about doing an interview because the interviewer was a white woman with blonde hair. “I have to admit I’m guilty to that to a certain degree because I do have my own biases, specifically to blonde women,” Pinkett Smith said on an episode of “Red Table Talk,” appearing alongside her mother Adrienne Banfield-Jones and daughter Willow Smith. “Blonde hair on white women just triggers me,” said the 47-year-old. “I’ve had to catch myself.”


Wonder what would happen if it went the other way. Wait.. that's a rhetorical question.


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2018)

“Blonde hair on white women just triggers me,” 
said the 47-year-old Jada Pinkett Smith. 
“I’ve had to catch myself.”











* Trigger ! *

*




*

*Trigger !*

*




*

*Trigger !*


*Ahhhhhh........Misfire.....!*


*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> “Blonde hair on white women just triggers me,”
> said the 47-year-old Jada Pinkett Smith.
> “I’ve had to catch myself.”
> 
> ...


No wonder her kids are all fucked up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

The title should have been,

Becoming a rich, angry, black, racist bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Well, that didn't take long.
Racist, love it.
 
Jim Clyburn: Dems Using Racial ‘Dog Whistles’ to Oust Me from Leadership

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/15/jim-clyburn-dems-using-racial-dog-whistles-to-oust-me-from-leadership/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjGprzwvtbeAhXDm-AKHUvmB9cQqUMwA3oECAsQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0UXRUO7NM0dJyLQr5F6j3i


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

This is disgusting 

	
	
		
		
	


	



pic.twitter.com/D8xihwFmwT




4.53M views
0:03 / 0:05
7:24 AM - 14 Nov 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

I feel safer already,

*A female soldier has made it through the Army’s Special Forces selection*
By: Meghann Myers    20 hours ago
AddThis Sharing Buttons
 special operations jobs to women in 2016, a female soldier has completed the initial Special Forces Assessment and Selection process, a spokesman for Army Special Operations Command has confirmed to Army Times.

Several women have attempted the 24-day program, part of the Special Forces Qualification Course, since then, but none have made it to the next round.

“Recently, a female successfully completed Special Forces Assessment and Selection and was selected to attend the Special Forces Qualification Course," Lt. Col. Loren Bymer told Army Times. ”We’re proud of all the candidates who attended and were selected to continue into the qualification course in hopes of earning their Green Beret."

USASOC declined to provide the soldier’s rank or her current military occupational specialty.

“It is our policy to not release the names of our service members because Special Forces soldiers perform discrete missions upon graduation,” Bymer said.

In general, Special Forces candidates take a break from training after SFAS before moving on to the next step of the Q course. Captains might attend their designated career course, while specialists would attend the Basic Leader Course, in anticipation of a promotion to sergeant upon completing qualification.


#story_5346.lazy-wrapper{position:relative;height:0;overflow:hidden;padding-bottom:56.17977528089888%}#story_5346.lazy-wrapper img{position:absolute;top:0;left:0;width:100%;height:100%}
* Earn big bucks, move up faster when you go Army special ops — but can you cut it?  *
The Special Operations Recruiting Battalion is looking to fill thousands of jobs in Special Forces, special ops aviation, civil affairs and psychological operations.

By: Meghann Myers
The Q course consists of four phases and lasts about a year at least, but can take almost two years depending on a soldier’s specialty and assigned foreign language.

The Green Berets are one of the last Army communities not to have female soldiers assigned. Since the combat exemption lifted, hundreds of women have joined the infantry community, several have been assigned to the 75th Ranger Regiment, and more than a dozen have earned the Ranger tab


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

That didn't take long,


*Ocasio-Cortez: I'm Already Being Discriminated Against On Capitol Hill *
By James Barrett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

*Soulless Slut*

*Sarah Silverman Leads Hollywood Women Promoting ‘Shout Your Abortion’ Book*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Tommaso Boddi/Getty Images
15 Nov 2018380

2:04
*Hollywood women, from Sarah Silverman to Amy Brenneman, are gathering to celebrate the release of a new coffee table book that urges women to boast about having an abortion.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The title should have been,
> 
> Becoming a rich, angry, black, racist bitch.
> 
> View attachment 3439



*How loooooong are her legs ?*


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That didn't take long,
> 
> 
> *Ocasio-Cortez: I'm Already Being Discriminated Against On Capitol Hill *
> By James Barrett



*Even Democrats recognize " Insanity ".....even ...Cough ....Cough ....Democrats.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Soulless Slut*
> 
> *Sarah Silverman Leads Hollywood Women Promoting ‘Shout Your Abortion’ Book*
> EmailGoogle+Twitter
> ...


I wonder which State's allow for an abortion at 2,496 weeks.  Gosnell's favorite method, a scissor snip at the back of the neck, cut feet off and put them in a jar.  Might need a bigger jar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That didn't take long,
> 
> 
> *Ocasio-Cortez: I'm Already Being Discriminated Against On Capitol Hill *
> By James Barrett


You mean because no one wants to pay her rent for the next two months?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wonder which State's allow for an abortion at 2,496 weeks.  Gosnell's favorite method, a scissor snip at the back of the neck, cut feet off and put them in a jar.  Might need a bigger jar.


Late-term.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because no one wants to pay her rent for the next two months?


Did you see her financial statement? She has 15k in the bank and 50k invested.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 15, 2018)

*Smells like low tide at the fish market in Newport beach.*

*Kamala Harris to ICE nominee: Are you aware there’s a perception that ICE is like the KKK?*
Allahpundit Nov 15, 2018 6:01 PM
Top Pick





Great.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, that didn't take long.
> Racist, love it.
> View attachment 3440
> Jim Clyburn: Dems Using Racial ‘Dog Whistles’ to Oust Me from Leadership
> ...


Everybody knows the male Democrats couldnʻt get things done in 2016 so out goes Clyburn.  Even Obamaʻs midterm stumping was useless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Democrat Corruption is a Clear and Present Danger to America
PATRICIA MCCARTHY

The mystery is why so many Democrat candidates who are so obviously ethically challenged won in races that should not have even been close. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/11/democrat_corruption_is_a_clear_and_present_danger_to_america.html


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrat Corruption is a Clear and Present Danger to America
> PATRICIA MCCARTHY
> 
> The mystery is why so many Democrat candidates who are so obviously ethically challenged won in races that should not have even been close.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/11/democrat_corruption_is_a_clear_and_present_danger_to_america.html


Read the comment section...very interesting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

*I am glad we all can agree that liberalism is a disorder.*


*Watch: Boycott Israel Leader Arrested After Drunken Airline Tirade: ‘Give Me a F***ing Glass of Wine’*
EmailGoogle+Twitter

16 Nov 2018121

2:28
*A British boycott Israel activist has been arrested after she launched an expletitive-laden attack against staff on an Air India flight. Her verbal assault came after she was refused her request for more in-flight wine service and the staff appeared to not know how important she was.*
Barrister Simone O’Broin, 50, appeared inebriated – or at least overly tired and emotional – when she went on her tirade on a flight from Mumbai to London Heathrow on Saturday, the Mail Online reported.



O’Broin, who worked as a head researcher for the anti-Israel Badil organization as late as 2011, was filmed by fellow passengers telling flight attendants she is a “leader of the f***ing boycott movement,” clapping in the air in front of a crew member. She added: “If I say boycott f***ing Air India, done. Do you understand me? You can’t give me a wee bottle of wine?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Fuck Kasich,

*Ohio House Passes ‘Heartbeat’ Bill Again After John Kasich Veto*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






AP Photo/Ann Sanner
16 Nov 201862

2:00
*Ohio lawmakers have once again passed a measure that bans abortion once a fetal heartbeat can be detected – approximately the sixth or seventh week of pregnancy.*
Thursday’s vote in the state House that approved the heartbeat bill echoed that of the last legislative session when it passed as well. In December 2016, both the Ohio House and Senate approved the measure, but Republican Gov. John Kasich vetoed it. According to the _Columbus Dispatch_, GOP Governor-elect Mike DeWine said he will sign it into law.



“It gives a more consistent and reliable marker for the courts to use to determine the validity of a human baby,” said Republican state Rep. Christina Hagan, a sponsor of the bill. “We know that when a heartbeat stops, we’ve lost a human life.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Feel good video of the day, I dare you not to smile.

*WATCH: Officer Runs into Fleeing Homicide Suspect with Police Cruiser*
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/16/watch-officer-runs-into-fleeing-homicide-suspect-police-cruiser/






Kent County Sheriff's Office
16 Nov 20182,673

1:29
*Dash cam video shows a Grand Rapids Police officer taking out a fleeing homicide suspect by running into him with a police cruiser.*
MLive reports that Adam Nolin allegedly “killed his girlfriend, Tia Randall, 27, at their Wyoming home before he led police on a high-speed chase and shootout that ended on the expressway.”



The suspect crashed while navigating a turn during the chase. He then exited his vehicle and allegedly opened fire on police before being run down by an officer:


Ads by Revcontent






The murder of Tia Randall was discovered on September 27, 2018, and the high-speed chase that led to Nolin’s being run down occurred that same day.

The video of the incident was just released via a Freedom of Information request.

Nolin has been charged with murder.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

*UPDATE: Stacey Abrams ends run -- but won't concede!*

_*FIERY SPEECH...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Well, that was easy.

*Stacey Abrams Admits Defeat Against Brian Kemp in Georgia Gov. Race

Sore Loser: Won’t Concede Result Is ‘right, true, or proper’*

“I acknowledge that former Secretary of State Brian Kemp will be certified the victor in the 2018 gubernatorial elections,” Abrams said


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 231316, member: 1585"


*Smells like low tide at the fish market in Newport beach.*

*Kamala Harris to ICE nominee: Are you aware there’s a perception that ICE is like the KKK?*
Allahpundit Nov 15, 2018 6:01 PM
Top Pick





Great.
/QUOTE

*Hhhhhmmmm...Hey !*

*Hey Kamala Harris....Yes YOU TURD FACE....!*

*Are you aware of the Public's perception of you after your " Torrid Affair " with*
*WILLIE BROWN....!*

*Are you aware that the public's perception of you is a direct correlation to an*
*employee working adjacent to the Europa Hostel on 6th St in your hood.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *UPDATE: Stacey Abrams ends run -- but won't concede!*
> 
> _*FIERY SPEECH...*_


*She will seek an appointment with " SmileDirectClub " Monday morning, the Gap*
*was to much to make up......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Looks like the fake caravan is causing trouble in TJuana.
Tijuana Mayor Denounces ‘Horde’ Of Caravan Migrants, Calls For Swift Deportation

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/11/16/tijuana-mayor-migrant-caravan-horde&ved=2ahUKEwiqzPm0s9reAhXLna0KHRpVCY8QqUMwAnoECAsQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0qUJQD0gEiMyDJelYV9oHz&ampcf=1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the fake caravan is causing trouble in TJuana.
> Tijuana Mayor Denounces ‘Horde’ Of Caravan Migrants, Calls For Swift Deportation
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/11/16/tijuana-mayor-migrant-caravan-horde&ved=2ahUKEwiqzPm0s9reAhXLna0KHRpVCY8QqUMwAnoECAsQDQ&usg=AOvVaw0qUJQD0gEiMyDJelYV9oHz&ampcf=1


I called it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I called it.


Yes you did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

BREAKING. Broward County Finishes Its Hand Recount and Things Look Grim for Bill Nelson
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/11/16/breaking.-broward-county-finishes-hand-recount-things-look-grim-bill-nelson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

≡
__
_
Its Own Medicine: Writhing from the Foreign Invasion of Caravans, Mexico Invokes Deportation

Posted at 6:46 pm on November 16, 2018 by Alex Parker

 










Talk about unlikely.

Mexico — the single greatest exporter of citizens the U.S. has to deport — is touting deportation itself. Apparently, a city south of the border is getting a little taste of foreign invasion.

On Thursday, Tijuana Mayor Juan Manuel Gastelum declared that the migrant caravans coming through aren’t welcome.

Not welcome???? Say it ain’t so!

He even described the group as a “horde.” Isn’t that racist?

— I don’t know how, but the Left keep saying any negative words about anyone who isn’t white is racist. So I’m just trying to be on the right side of signaled virtue.

In an interview with Mexican publication Milenio, the mayor dropped his gavel:





“Tijuana is a city of immigrants, but we don’t want them in this way.”

Hey — that sounds like something I’ve heard before.

“It was different with the Haitians, they carried papers, they were in order. It wasn’t a horde, pardon the expression.”

Is Gastelum talking about Tijuana or the U.S.?

Does this make America reasonable, like him? Or does it only make him evil, like America?
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ≡
> __
> _
> Its Own Medicine: Writhing from the Foreign Invasion of Caravans, Mexico Invokes Deportation
> ...


The Virtue of Nationalism.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes you did.


https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1063620855920566273


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

Obama built this,


*Substitute Teacher Claims He Is Banned From Missouri School After Thanking Students For Saying The Pledge*
November 17th, 2018
_





A substitute teacher was allegedly banned from a school after making comments surrounding the Pledge of Allegiance. SHUTTERSTOCK/ AXL

_


_

*A substitute teacher claimed he was not allowed back into a Missouri school after thanking students for saying the Pledge of Allegiance.*

*Parkway School District said the teacher’s comments led to students who did not recite the pledge to feel humiliated and were later teased.*

*The district added the decision to let go of the teacher was based on a “pattern of inappropriate conduct.” *
_
_A substitute teacher claimed he was not allowed back into a Missouri school after thanking students for saying the Pledge of Allegiance in October.

The incident happened in late October after Parkway South High School made its announcements, which is when the pledge is recited, according to the St. Louis Post-Dispatch Friday.

“So at the end of the pledge I said, ‘Thanks to all of you that participated in that. I’m sure that all of those families who lost loved ones so that we could enjoy the freedoms we have today would appreciate the effort,'” Jim Furkin said, the Post-Dispatch reported.

Students are not required to recite the pledge. Some students may sit, remain quiet, or even kneel as the pledge is said.


One student asked to go to the counselor’s officer, according to the Post-Dispatch. A school administrator told Furkin a student was “hurt” by the comments made after the pledge.
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I called it.


If those folks in the caravan can't get past the border...who will Magoo have over for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama built this,
> 
> 
> *Substitute Teacher Claims He Is Banned From Missouri School After Thanking Students For Saying The Pledge*
> ...


What a country we are becoming....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BREAKING. Broward County Finishes Its Hand Recount and Things Look Grim for Bill Nelson
> https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/11/16/breaking.-broward-county-finishes-hand-recount-things-look-grim-bill-nelson


"Turn out the lights, the party's over...."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If those folks in the caravan can't get past the border...who will Magoo have over for Thanksgiving?


I heard his doors are open to all "immigrants".
No borders, no questions.
He will be posting his address ASAP.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What a country we are becoming....


What a country we are losing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2018)

The political system isn’t broken.  
It’s doing what it is designed to do.  

The starting point for understanding the problem is to recognize that our political system isn’t broken.  *Washington is delivering exactly what it is currently designed to deliver. The real problem is that our political system is no longer designed to serve the public interest, and has been slowly reconfigured to benefit the private interests of gain-seeking organizations: our major political parties and their industry allies. *--Gehl and Porter


https://www.hbs.edu/competitiveness/Documents/why-competition-in-the-politics-industry-is-failing-america.pdf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2018)

Protesters in Tijuana, Mexico, want migrant caravan to leave

1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna937761&ved=2ahUKEwjX8oSbluLeAhXwRd8KHVrABPEQqUMwAXoECAUQCg&usg=AOvVaw2R_vOP_bU0SJ8vvi1GGHmp&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2018)

The structure of the politics industry has created unhealthy competition that fails to advance the public interest

 The nature of competition in any industry—and the degree to which it meets the needs of customers— depends on its underlying structure. To understand the failure of politics, we can employ the same tools used to study competition in other fields. What is the structure of the politics industry? It is a textbook example of a duopoly, an industry dominated by two entrenched players. *Around the two major parties, the Democrats and the Republicans, has arisen what we call the “political industrial complex,” an interconnected set of entities that support the duopoly. These include special interests, donors (particularly “big money”), pollsters, consultants, partisan think tanks, the media, lobbyists, and others. The political industrial complex is big business. And virtually all the players in the political industrial complex are connected to one side of the duopoly or the other—the right or the left—which has contributed to failed competition. In healthy competition, industry actors would be competing to deliver the desired outcomes for customers—fellow citizens—and be held accountable for results. Political rivals who fail to serve the public would be replaced by new competitors who do.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

‘Such a fraud’! Joe Scarborough’s past just caught up with him, and boy, is it awkward

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/11/19/such-a-fraud-joe-scarboroughs-past-just-caught-up-with-him-and-boy-is-it-awkward/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiplazGiePeAhXGnuAKHQfqCgAQqUMwBHoECAgQFQ&usg=AOvVaw2nNWHwL5xW6bl1hA9blLll


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

NOVEMBER 20, 2018
*White Racists Picking on D.C. Metro Riders. Again.*
By Colin Flaherty
The Washington_ Post_ and D.C. City Council have finally figured out why 91 percent of Metro fares evaders are black: Racist transit police are targeting black people and ignoring white people who do the same thing.

That is why the city council this week voted to decriminalize citations for the free riders.  And why the Metro says it will continue to lose $25 million a year on the turnstile jumpers -- a small price to pay to correct 40, 4,000, 4 million (take your pick) years of racial injustice directed at black people, say members of the city council.

Writing tickets to black people is “endemic of a systemic issue” of white racism, said city councilman Charles Allen.  And that is why the City Council voted to change their citation scheme to a system where police can still write tickets, but the Metro will not be able to do anything to collect the fines if the perps refuse to pay.

Under the old system, people were not allowed to register their cars, for example, if an unpaid ticket was on their record. The Washington _Post_explains it all to us:

Allen and his ilk on the council “pointed to a disparity in fare evasion arrests that shows police disproportionately target African Americans.” 

The City Council relied on a report from the Washington Lawyers Committee for Civil Rights, which said the Metro had increased enforcement on the trains over the last two years.

“This is a hyper-policed environment where mainly poor Black and brown residents are targeted and overwhelmingly saddled with citations,” said Nassim Moshiree, policy director for the ACLU, told the streetscene.com. “This increased enforcement is a distraction from the reason that Metro is losing money. There have been years of mismanagement, including service cuts and interruptions. “

“Moshiree said the Metro has no evidence to support that fare evasion is causing their $20 million loss. She suggested that long-term mismanagement, service cuts and disruptions have driven higher-income riders to alternative transportation and left lower-income riders to experience Metro new enforcement strategies.”

And of course, no story of black victimization and white racism is complete without Black Lives Matter chiming in: “People have


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

NOVEMBER 20, 2018
*Don't Paint It Black on Thanksgiving Day*
By Jeffrey Folks
On this Thanksgiving Day, I have lots to be thankful for. I live in a wonderful country, have a wonderful family, and enjoy freedoms that many in this world do not. This Thanksgiving, I will sit down to a beautiful meal prepared by those I love. God has given me much to be thankful for, and I am grateful.

I wonder if those on the left will be celebrating this day in the same spirit. It seems that no matter how much they have or how many freedoms they enjoy, for progressives, it is never enough. For them, the world is an awful place, America is an immoral country, and this special day will pass with no expression of gratitude to their Creator. It saddens me to see it, but that view of existence is more prevalent now than at any time since the 1960s.

In the classic song "Paint It Black" (1966), Mick Jagger sings of a sad individual who wants to turn everything he sees black. In the world he imagines, there are no flowers, no summer dresses, and no cars other than black ones. In the end, the singer comes to see that it's his own heart that is black and that he is responsible for the emptiness that he sees.

Jagger and Keith Richards may have intended the song as a lament for a desperately unhappy person who despises everything he sees, but for many, the popular song was a _celebration_ of anarchy and rebellion. It perfectly suited the angry mood of the time. With its string of assassinations, violent protests, rioting, and political bombings, the decade of the late '60s was the most unsettled time in modern American history.

Many young men and women _had_ painted the world black, and a substantial number of these damaged souls never grew up. They're still out there, imagining the world a terrible place and finding meaning only in resistance. A new generation has followed them into negation. Jagger might just as well have been singing of the violence of Antifa protests. The typical Antifa protester wouldn't be seen in anything except black, and despite the Antifa ("anti-fascist") designation, those raised fists look a lot like fascist salutes, especially like those of modern-day fascists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

Charter Schools
Opinion
*Moral Bankruptcy*
 
Thomas Sowell
|
Posted: Nov 19, 2018 2:15 PM
People who follow politics, even casually, learn not to expect high moral standards from politicians. But there are some outrages that show a new low, even for politicians.

Among the consequences of Democrats' recent election victories, especially at the state and local levels, is the election of officials who have publicly announced their opposition to charter schools, and their determination to restrict or roll back the growth of those schools.

What have the charter schools done to provoke such opposition?

Often located in low-income, minority neighborhoods, these schools have in many cases produced educational outcomes far better than the traditional public schools in such neighborhoods.

A Success Academy charter elementary school in Harlem had a higher proportion of the children in one of its classes pass the statewide math exam than in any other class at the same grade level, anywhere in the state of New York.

As a result of the charter schools' educational achievements, it is not uncommon for thousands of children to be on waiting lists to get into such schools -- in New York City, tens of thousands.

This represents a huge opportunity for many low-income, minority youngsters who have very few other opportunities for a better life. But, to politicians dependent on teachers' unions for money and votes, charter schools are expendable.

In various communities around the country, charter schools are already being prevented from moving into empty school buildings, which would allow them to admit more children from waiting lists.


Denying these children what can be their one chance in life is a new low, even for politicians.


Political rhetoric can camouflage what is happening. But the arguments against charter schools are so phony that anyone with a decent education should be able to see right through them. Unfortunately, the very failure of many traditional public schools to provide a decent education enables their defenders to get away with arguments that could not survive any serious analysis.

Consider the incessantly repeated argument that charter schools are "taking money away from the public schools." Charter schools are themselves public schools, educating children who have a legal right to be educated with taxpayer money set aside for that purpose. When some fraction of children move from traditional public schools to charter schools, why should the same fraction of money not move with them?

What is the money for, if not to educate children? The amount of taxpayer money spent per child in charter schools is seldom, if ever, greater than the amount spent per child in traditional public schools. Often it is less.

Another argument used in attacking charter schools is that, despite particular charter schools with outstanding results, by and large charter school students' results on educational tests are no better than the results in traditional public schools. Even if we accept this claim, it leaves out one crucial fact.

White students and Asian students together constitute a majority of the students in traditional public schools. Black students and Hispanic students together constitute a majority of the students in charter schools.


On virtually all educational tests, black and Hispanic students score significantly lower than white and Asian students. If charter schools as a whole just produce educational results comparable to those in traditional public schools as a whole, that is a big improvement.

If you want to make a comparison of educational results with comparable students, you can look at results among children living in the same neighborhood, at the same grade levels -- and with both charter school children and children in a traditional school being educated in the very same building.

Such comparisons in New York City showed, almost every time, a majority of the students in the traditional public school scoring in the bottom half in both math and English, while the percentage of charter school students scoring in the top half was some multiple of the percentage of other students scoring that high.

This is what the teachers' unions and the politicians want to put a stop to. Who will speak up for those children


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘Such a fraud’! Joe Scarborough’s past just caught up with him, and boy, is it awkward
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2018/11/19/such-a-fraud-joe-scarboroughs-past-just-caught-up-with-him-and-boy-is-it-awkward/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiplazGiePeAhXGnuAKHQfqCgAQqUMwBHoECAgQFQ&usg=AOvVaw2nNWHwL5xW6bl1hA9blLll


Remember, the media is a part of the Duopoly.  They make billions off of these types of stories.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

Socialists look upon people as raw material to be formed into social combinations--Bastiat


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

* 
*
*Tijuana Locals Threaten to Rip Migrants From Shelter...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *Tijuana Locals Threaten to Rip Migrants From Shelter...*


 "Finally, a word on Mexico.  Like many travelers, I couldn't help falling in love with the country.  Mexico is a country of secrets--the ultimate challenge for a journalist.  Its people are monuments to complexity, capable of simultaneous displays of sincere affection and deep seated distrust.--Andres Oppenheimer, Co-Pulitzer Prize winner and Author of Bordering on Chaos, Mexico's Roller Coaster Journey Toward Prosperity


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Finally, a word on Mexico.  Like many travelers, I couldn't help falling in love with the country.  Mexico is a country of secrets--the ultimate challenge for a journalist.  Its people are monuments to complexity, capable of simultaneous displays of sincere affection and deep seated distrust.--Andres Oppenheimer, Co-Pulitzer Prize winner and Author of Bordering on Chaos, Mexico's Roller Coaster Journey Toward Prosperity


Looks like Mexico loves illegals as long as they are just passing through.

*Midnight Star - No Parking On The Dance Floor (Official Music Video ...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

*Michigan Descends Into Dhimmitude As Federal Judge Rules Congress Can’t Outlaw FGM*
Posted at 3:55 pm on November 20, 2018 by streiff








Via Flickr Creative Commons; Photo UNICEF / Olivier Asselin;
https://www.flickr.com/photos/monusco/16269657529/in/photostream/




Back in April, federal authorities broke up what seemed to be a ring of medical professionals, allegedly, who specialized in inflicting Female Gential Mutilation (FGM) on young girls from a peculiar Muslim sect. See:


Michigan Doctor Arrested For Genital Mutilation Of Little Girls
Second Michigan Doctor Arrested For Sexually Mutilating Little Girls

and related:
Female Genital Mutilation: An Epidemic That The Obama Administration Is Hiding
Tennessee: Female Genital Mutilation Is Not One Of Our Concerns





The case has finally made its way to court and the federal judge rendered something of a shocking and counterfactual ruling…the feds have no role in combating FGM.

A federal judge Tuesday dismissed female genital mutilation charges against several doctors in the first criminal case of its kind nationwide, arguing the law is unconstitutional.

The ruling by U.S. District Judge Bernard Friedman comes two weeks after defense lawyers mounted the first challenge to a 22-year-old genital mutilation law that went unused until April 2017.

That’s when Dr. Jumana Nagarwala of Northville was arrested and accused of heading a conspiracy that lasted 12 years, involved seven other people and led to mutilating the genitalia of nine girls as part of a religious procedure practiced by some members of the Dawoodi Bohra, a Muslim sect from India that has a small community in Metro Detroit.

Friedman delivered a significant, but not fatal, blow to a novel criminal prosecution being closely followed by members of the sect and international human-rights groups opposed to female genital mutilation.

Friedman removed four defendants from the case — including three mothers accused of subjecting their daughters to female genital mutilation — while concluding Congress had no authority to enact a law criminalizing female genital mutilation.

“There is nothing commercial or economic about FGM,” Friedman wrote in a 28-page opinion. (Female genital mutilation) is not part of a larger market and it has no demonstrated effect on interstate commerce. The Commerce Clause does not permit Congress to regulate a crime of this nature.”

This is the decision.

_Insert IANAL caveat._

It is always cute and adorable when activists judges suddenly discover federalism and the Constitution. And, were it real and not merely a pretext, there would be rejoicing in Heaven for sinners who returned to the fold. The reasoning this judge cites was thrown out decades ago when the Supreme Court decided Wickard vs. Filburn and it was definitely dead by the time the power of federal law enforcement was used to suppress the Klan during the Civil Rights era. If this stands, then the federal Edmunds Act that outlaws polygamy is also invalid. Conspiracy statutes that rely solely upon the use of the mail or of interstate telephone carriers to perpetrate them would also be up for grabs.

While I’m sympathetic to the argument that this should be a state prosecution, my guess is that this is a federal prosecution for the exact same reason that many otherwise state crimes were prosecuted by the feds during the Civil Rights era, that is, the local courts are so deeply corrupted that no prosecutions of even obvious crimes of a certain type will take place (see my story link about the estimate of FGM vs prosecutions).

If the feds appeal, and one has to think they will not stand idly by and have a law declared unconstitutional without any protest, odds are that this ruling will be overturned. What impact does this have on the cases that have been dismissed? Again, IANAL but I imagine the perpetrators of this horror show escape.

=========


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If those folks in the caravan can't get past the border...who will Magoo have over for Thanksgiving?


*The " Husky Rodent " and a pair of " Friedhands "....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Michigan Descends Into Dhimmitude As Federal Judge Rules Congress Can’t Outlaw FGM*
> Posted at 3:55 pm on November 20, 2018 by streiff
> 
> 
> ...



*BROUGHT TO THE UNITED STATES BY THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY !*
*UNTIL A DEMOCRAT IS DIRECTLY AFFECTED IT WILL NOT STOP !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *BROUGHT TO THE UNITED STATES BY THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY !*
> *UNTIL A DEMOCRAT IS DIRECTLY AFFECTED IT WILL NOT STOP !*


Yes.  But don't forget that Tom Ridge was also culpable in the Gosnell murderers.  FGM like abortion of late term babies born alive and healthy are both evil practices, by evil people, working for an evil industry like our duopoly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 20, 2018)

*Pied Piper for the Establishment*
John F. McManus
John Birch Society, 2002

Conservatism used to equal an undeniable love for God, family, and our Republic. That was before the "neo" conservatives came, before William F. Buckley, Jr. was chosen by the liberal establishment as the chief spokesman for conservatives. From the 1960s to today, conservative Americans have been led astray by Buckley and other false conservatives who want to interject the U.S. government into almost every aspect of our lives. John F. McManus, president of The John Birch Society, presents a critical examination of Buckley's life and career, including Buckley's: promotion of liberal causes, from abortion, drugs, and pornography, to the Panama Canal giveaway; connections to the CFR, CIA and Yale's Skull & Bones Society; selection of ex-Communists, Trotskyites, and CIA veterans to staff National Review; and unwarranted attack on JBS founder Robert Welch to prove himself "acceptable" to the liberal establishment. Don't let yourself be fooled! By understanding how and why the New York-Washington establishment embraced Buckley and his so-called conservatism, you can avoid the traps laid down by similar false conservatives.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2018)

Fruits of College Indoctrination

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/walterewilliams/2018/11/21/fruits-of-college-indoctrination-n2536168?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwijo9LxwuXeAhWvneAKHTKqBaEQqUMwA3oECAgQEQ&usg=AOvVaw0WXouqv6kXmK44zPR5OVuJ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2018)

This one will make a very good democrat,

*WATCH: Vicious Fight Breaks Out In Broward County School, Student Not Arrested Until After Video Went Viral *
By Ryan


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

Of course, prices continue to skyrocket in the US. This is not because there is too much "market competition" but because health care is heavily subsidized by various government interventions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This one will make a very good democrat,
> 
> *WATCH: Vicious Fight Breaks Out In Broward County School, Student Not Arrested Until After Video Went Viral *
> By Ryan


I guess the big one just had enough eh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

It would seem that the goal of the free-market reformer in the current climate must be to stop speaking of preventing "socialized medicine" and instead focus on carving out a role for the market in what is clearly a government-dominated sector. The discussion is now one of "de-regulation," "flexibility," or "breathing room" for a truly free fee-for-service economy to develop. *America has an enormous "public" health care system. The goal now is to carve out some means of escape.*--Ryan McMaken
*
*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This one will make a very good democrat,
> 
> *WATCH: Vicious Fight Breaks Out In Broward County School, Student Not Arrested Until After Video Went Viral *
> By Ryan


Wow that was a beat down. Amazing to see students/teacher just go about as if nothing is happening.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2018)

*WALSH: Thanksgiving Must Be Abolished *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WALSH: Thanksgiving Must Be Abolished *


Let's have dinner, give thanks for what we have and ignore this moron...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Nov 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WALSH: Thanksgiving Must Be Abolished *


Let's send over the MMA fat chick in the video to pound on that pussy "journalist'.


----------



## nononono (Nov 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WALSH: Thanksgiving Must Be Abolished *


*Had some Pork this am....*
*Will have some Steak and Veggies this pm.....*
*Gunna have some cooked " Bird " tomorrow with stuffing....*

*Matt Walsh can have some Socialist porridge with his " Michelle Obama " dinner...*

*I'll be thankful that the initial trial of Socialism by the Pilgrims FAILED !*
*I'll celebrate the success of ALL humans *
*( Which includes ALL colors of " White " People ! )*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2018)

Reminder: White Liberals Hate Living in Black Neighborhoods
JEREMY EGERER

Chris Hayes the liberal talking head says he's afraid of black people .  By saying it, he joins the ranks of Ta-Nehisi Coates, who wrote a whole book ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/11/reminder_white_liberals_hate_living_in_black_neighborhoods.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WALSH: Thanksgiving Must Be Abolished *


"As a tolerant and appropriately guilt-ridden white man, I have long since withdrawn from these kinds of “celebrations.” Instead, I invite 20 of my closest minority friends to come to my house and insult me for three hours. It gives marginalized people a chance to express their frustrations, and it reminds me that I am scum and my ancestors were a blight on the Earth. We finish the evening by sharing a communal bowl of vegan yogurt. It is a lovely tradition and I simply can’t understand why it hasn’t caught on across the country."

Is this guy trying to be funny?
The article reads like a parody, but the guy plays it so straight I cant tell if its brilliant or hilarious, or both.

Happy Thanksgiving, you people.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "As a tolerant and appropriately guilt-ridden white man, I have long since withdrawn from these kinds of “celebrations.” Instead, I invite 20 of my closest minority friends to come to my house and insult me for three hours. It gives marginalized people a chance to express their frustrations, and it reminds me that I am scum and my ancestors were a blight on the Earth. We finish the evening by sharing a communal bowl of vegan yogurt. It is a lovely tradition and I simply can’t understand why it hasn’t caught on across the country."
> 
> Is this guy trying to be funny?
> The article reads like a parody, but the guy plays it so straight I cant tell if its brilliant or hilarious, or both.
> ...


Pathetic is what it is...
Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours Aff !


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2018)

You libs should read this.

_
George Washington’s Thanksgiving Proclamation

Posted at 10:12 am on November 22, 2018 by streiff

 







Detail from Rembrandt Peale’s Washington Before Yorktown; https://www.nga.gov/collection/art-object-page.178141.html







By the President of the United States of America, a Proclamation.

Whereas it is the duty of all Nations to acknowledge the providence of Almighty God, to obey his will, to be grateful for his benefits, and humbly to implore his protection and favor – and whereas both Houses of Congress have by their joint Committee requested me to recommend to the People of the United States a day of public thanksgiving and prayer to be observed by acknowledging with grateful hearts the many signal favors of Almighty God especially by affording them an opportunity peaceably to establish a form of government for their safety and happiness.

Now therefore I do recommend and assign Thursday the 26th day of November next to be devoted by the People of these States to the service of that great and glorious Being, who is the beneficent Author of all the good that was, that is, or that will be – That we may then all unite in rendering unto him our sincere and humble thanks – for his kind care and protection of the People of this Country previous to their becoming a Nation – for the signal and manifold mercies, and the favorable interpositions of his Providence which we experienced in the course and conclusion of the late war – for the great degree of tranquility, union, and plenty, which we have since enjoyed – for the peaceable and rational manner, in which we have been enabled to establish constitutions of government for our safety and happiness, and particularly the national One now lately instituted – for the civil and religious liberty with which we are blessed; and the means we have of acquiring and diffusing useful knowledge; and in general for all the great and various favors which he hath been pleased to confer upon us.

And also that we may then unite in most humbly offering our prayers and supplications to the great Lord and Ruler of Nations and beseech him to pardon our national and other transgressions – to enable us all, whether in public or private stations, to perform our several and relative duties properly and punctually – to render our national government a blessing to all the people, by constantly being a Government of wise, just, and constitutional laws, discreetly and faithfully executed and obeyed – to protect and guide all Sovereigns and Nations (especially such as have shewn kindness unto us) and to bless them with good government, peace, and concord – To promote the knowledge and practice of true religion and virtue, and the encrease of science among them and us – and generally to grant unto all Mankind such a degree of temporal prosperity as he alone knows to be best.

Given under my hand at the City of New York the third day of October in the year of our Lord 1789.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanksgiving Recipes from Elizabeth Warren's Pow Wow Chow Cookbook
 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/11/22/thanksgiving-recipes-from-elizabeth-warrens-pow-wow-chow-cookbook/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiLjdbl3ujeAhWJKnwKHZfWBCkQqUMwA3oECAkQEQ&usg=AOvVaw1BZe68Qd4hrZ_5Ovd3VHbx


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "As a tolerant and appropriately guilt-ridden white man, I have long since withdrawn from these kinds of “celebrations.” Instead, I invite 20 of my closest minority friends to come to my house and insult me for three hours. It gives marginalized people a chance to express their frustrations, and it reminds me that I am scum and my ancestors were a blight on the Earth. We finish the evening by sharing a communal bowl of vegan yogurt. It is a lovely tradition and I simply can’t understand why it hasn’t caught on across the country."
> 
> Is this guy trying to be funny?
> The article reads like a parody, but the guy plays it so straight I cant tell if its brilliant or hilarious, or both.
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family... just don't forget to sneak in some cardio tomorrow.  Now excuse me as I slip back into my food coma.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Go home, Joe, you’re DRUNK: Joe Scarborough writes thread on being thankful for Hillary Clinton and WHOA NELLY the backfire

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/11/23/go-home-joe-youre-drunk-joe-scarborough-writes-thread-on-being-thankful-for-hillary-clinton-and-whoa-nelly-the-backfire/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiytOukne3eAhXmUt8KHdl1A5UQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw3bk55oVDGkuz7RFPjOzV8J


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

*'A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving' Is Now Racist*
*"Not watching Charlie Brown Thanksgiving anymore"*
by Paul BoisNovember 23, 2018
 

Another holiday classic has been slapped with the label "racist" by SJWs for supposedly marginalizing the token black character: "A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving."

People on social media have expressed outrage over the fact that the lone black character Franklin in "A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving" appears seated differently juxtaposed to the white characters during the famous dinner scene where Charlie Brown serves popcorn and toast to his hungry guests instead of turkey and stuffing. From The Hill:

The scene in question has four characters from Charles M. Schulz’s iconic "Peanuts" cartoon — Sally, Charlie Brown, Peppermint Patty and dog Snoopy — sitting on one side of a makeshift outdoor table for Thanksgiving dinner, with Marcie at one end of the table and Linus at the head.

The cartoon's lone black character, Franklin, is on his own side of the table seated on a lawn chair.

Comicbook.com was the first to flag the reactions to the scene on social media.


"Not watching Charlie Brown Thanksgiving anymore, until they sit some people on the same side of the table as Franklin," said one Twitter user.

"How come Franklin, Charlie Brown’s only black friend, sits alone on the other side of the table? And in a lawn chair," said another Twitter user. "Am I woke now, why is Franklin in Charlie Brown Thanksgiving sitting all by himself at the table. Man. Things that I did not notice as a child," said another.

One Twitter user said the scene was reminiscent of the film "Get Out," a story about rich, white liberals who insert their brains into black people's bodies: "Let’s talk about Franklin. Dude gets invited to Charlie Brown’s by Peppermint Patty. Then he finds out that it wasn’t a real invite, a dog is cooking the food and he’s gotta sit by himself at dinner. That’s Get Out."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Liberals Have Gone Mental
NOEL S. WILLIAMS

Modern liberalism is diseased.  It is wrought by mental maladies exacerbated by postmodernism’s delusional insistence that empirical facts are figment...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/11/liberals_have_gone_mental.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Caravan migrant who disdained donated Mexican food as fit 'for pigs' also expects free U.S. health care
NOVEMBER 24, 2018

Is this the sort of person who should be let into the U.S.? 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/11/caravan_migrant_who_disdained_donated_mexican_food_as_fit_for_pigs_also_expects_free_us_health_care.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *'A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving' Is Now Racist*
> *"Not watching Charlie Brown Thanksgiving anymore"*
> by Paul BoisNovember 23, 2018
> View attachment 3469
> ...


At least he got to sit at the table.
Where's Pigpen?
...and why is Linus at the head of the table?
Its a "Charlie Brown" thanksgiving.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> At least he got to sit at the table.
> Where's Pigpen?
> ...and why is Linus at the head of the table?
> Its a "Charlie Brown" thanksgiving.


Don't say anything, but Lucy is in the kitchen cooking.


----------



## nononono (Nov 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Go home, Joe, you’re DRUNK: Joe Scarborough writes thread on being thankful for Hillary Clinton and WHOA NELLY the backfire
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2018/11/23/go-home-joe-youre-drunk-joe-scarborough-writes-thread-on-being-thankful-for-hillary-clinton-and-whoa-nelly-the-backfire/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiytOukne3eAhXmUt8KHdl1A5UQqUMwCXoECAgQKQ&usg=AOvVaw3bk55oVDGkuz7RFPjOzV8J



*Mika is leaving him, so he's angling for another " Stupid " silver haired replacement....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2018)

Photo by Dan Kitwood/Getty Images
*WILLIAMS: Fruits Of College Indoctrination*
by Walter E. WilliamsNovember 24, 2018


Much of today's incivility and contempt for personal liberty has its roots on college campuses, and most of the uncivil and contemptuous are people with college backgrounds. Let's look at a few highly publicized recent examples of incivility and attacks on free speech.

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and his wife, Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao, were accosted and harassed by a deranged left-wing mob as they were leaving a dinner at Georgetown University. Sen. McConnell was harassed by protesters at Reagan National Airport, as well as at several venues in Kentucky. Sen. Ted Cruz and his wife were harassed at a Washington, D.C., restaurant. Afterward, a group called Smash Racism DC wrote: "No — you can't eat in peace — your politics are an attack on all of us. You're (sic) votes are a death wish. Your votes are hate crimes." Other members of Congress — such as Andy Harris, Susan Collins and Rand Paul — have been physically attacked or harassed by leftists. Most recent is the case of Fox News political commentator Tucker Carlson. A leftist group showed up at his house at night, damaging his front door and chanting, "Tucker Carlson, we will fight! We know where you sleep at night!" "Racist scumbag, leave town!"

Mayhem against people with different points of view is excused as just deserts for what is seen as hate speech. Enterprise Institute scholar Charles Murray discovered this when he was shouted down at Middlebury College and the professor escorting him was sent to the hospital with injuries. Students at the University of California, Berkeley shut down a controversial speaker and caused riot damage estimated at $100,000. Protesters at both UCLA and Claremont McKenna College disrupted scheduled lectures by Manhattan Institute scholar Heather Mac Donald.


The Foundation for Individual Rights in Education has discovered so-called bias response teams on hundreds of American college campuses. Bias response teams report to campus officials — and sometimes to law enforcement officers — speech that may cause "alarm, anger, or fear" or that might otherwise offend. Drawing pictures or cartoons that belittle people because of their beliefs or political affiliation can be reported as hate speech. Universities expressly set their sights on prohibiting constitutionally protected speech. As FIRE reported in 2017, hundreds of universities nationwide now maintain Orwellian systems that ask students to report — often anonymously — their neighbors, friends and professors for any instances of supposed biased speech and expression.

A recent Brookings Institution poll found that nearly half of college students believe that hate speech is not protected by the First Amendment. That's nonsense; it is. Fifty-one percent of college students think they have a right to shout down a speaker with whom they disagree. Nineteen percent of students think that it's acceptable to use violence to prevent a speaker from speaking. Over 50 percent agree that colleges should prohibit speech and viewpoints that might offend certain people. One shouldn't be surprised at all if these visions are taught and held by many of their professors. Colleges once taught and promoted an understanding of Western culture. Today many professors and the college bureaucracy teach students that they're victims of Western culture and values.


Benjamin Franklin wrote, "Whoever would overthrow the Liberty of a Nation, must begin by subduing the Freeness of Speech." Much later, Supreme Court Justice Potter Stewart said, "Censorship reflects a society's lack of confidence in itself. It is a hallmark of an authoritarian regime." From the Nazis to Stalinists to Maoists, tyrants have always started out supporting free speech, just as American leftists did during the 1960s. Their support for free speech is easy to understand. Speech is vital for the realization of their goals of command, control and confiscation. The right to say what they please is their tool for indoctrination, propagandizing and proselytization. Once the leftists gain control, as they have at many universities, free speech becomes a liability and must be suppressed. This is increasingly the case on university campuses. Much of the off-campus incivility we see today is the fruit of what a college education has done to our youth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Hillary Clinton is Out of Power and Her Foundation is Out of Donations

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/11/25/hilary-clinton-is-out-of-power-and-her-foundation-is-out-of-donations-n2536452?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwimntapgPLeAhXQTd8KHa3RAsoQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0DQfHTUwfcCSVoRC8Axy-Y


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

The Seven Craziest Things Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Has Said So Far

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/scottmorefield/2018/11/26/the-seven-craziest-things-alexandria-ocasiocortez-has-said-so-far-n2536456?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi07bflgfLeAhUFTN8KHdhBCyIQqUMwAnoECAgQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2oWS5pZgJDDZ2j27w_M3Zd&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

She'll fit right in,






NOT EVEN CLOSE
*Socialist star Ocasio-Cortez compares migrants to Jews fleeing Holocaust*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

DEMS DUMBFOUNDED
*LIZ PEEK: Look who's blasting Europe's open borders policy*


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hillary Clinton is Out of Power and Her Foundation is Out of Donations
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/timothymeads/2018/11/25/hilary-clinton-is-out-of-power-and-her-foundation-is-out-of-donations-n2536452?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwimntapgPLeAhXQTd8KHa3RAsoQqUMwCHoECAgQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0DQfHTUwfcCSVoRC8Axy-Y



*Perfect timing to issue the subpoenas....! *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

*Border Patrol Chief: From what I saw, the caravan members were not seeking asylum*
John Sexton Nov 26, 2018 1:01 PM





“If they were truly asylum seekers, they would have just walked up with their hands up and surrendered…”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Perfect timing to issue the subpoenas....! *


This whole investigation thing is just another fake act by the republicans, they are all talk and seem to get serious when it's too late.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

*Looks like Sarah Palin was right, again.*
*
I wonder if she would have been denied if she was illegal, black, gay or trans? 
Her biggest problem is that she's white.
Where is the Kenyan when you need him?*

*Hospital suggests 'fundraising' for Grand Rapids woman's heart transplant*
JC Reindl, Detroit Free Press Published 6:05 p.m. ET Nov. 25, 2018 | Updated 5:53 p.m. ET Nov. 26, 2018
TWEETLINKEDINCOMMENTEMAILMORE
A Grand Rapids-based hospital system has denied a heart transplant to an ailing 60-year-old woman, recommending that she first try to fund raise $10,000 on her own.

In a Nov. 20 letter that has since gone viral on social media, a nurse with Spectrum Health's Heart & Lung Specialized Care Clinics told the patient that a heart transplant committee determined that she isn't currently eligible for the transplant because she needs more secure financing for the expensive immunosuppresive drugs necessary to keep her body from rejecting the new organ.

"The committee is recommending a fundraising effort of $10,000," the nurse wrote.

The hospital declined Free Press requests for an interview Sunday.

The patient, Hedda Martin of Grand Rapids, reportedly posted Spectrum's rejection letter on her personal Facebook page.

The letter spread on social media over the weekend, including shares by prominent incoming U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-New York, an advocate of single-payer health insurance, who confused Spectrum with an insurance company in her


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

Kevin Hart and His Wife are Attacked by the Social Justice Mob Over Child's Birthday Party


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

*School apologizes after students recite Pledge of Allegiance -- in Spanish...*


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This whole investigation thing is just another fake act by the republicans, they are all talk and seem to get serious when it's too late.



*It's a " Schitt " show they want the American public to " Swallowell "....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

I will start a go fund me page to get this snowflake's gap fixed.
Tooth gap that is.






*Stacey Abrams Files Lawsuit Over Georgia Defeat Because ‘It Was Not Fair’*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

*Yale Study Shows White Leftists Dumb Down Their Speech When Talking to Minorities*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2018)

*Chick-Fil-A Fires Back at New Jersey University for Rejecting the Chain From Its Campus Over Christian Values*
Posted at 12:30 pm on November 27, 2018 by Brandon Morse

Chick-fil-A was on course to be the newest restaurant at a private New Jersey University to be included on the menu, but the University refused and decided bigotry should win the day.

According to Fox News, Rider University took a poll to see what students wanted to see included in terms of food options on the campus, and Chick-fil-A was proving to be the clear winner. However, the University rejected the idea, claiming that they “perceived” the chicken chain’s stances on LGBT matters to be questionable.

Not that they _were_ questionable, just that they were “perceived” to be. The actual word used by the University.

Chick-fil-A, however, wasn’t going to take this lying down and corrected the University in a statement that made it clear that while they do hold Christian values, they do not practice exclusion of any kind.


 

“Chick-fil-A is a restaurant company focused on food, service and hospitality, and our restaurants and licensed locations on college campuses welcome everyone. We have no policy of discrimination against any group, and we do not have a political or social agenda,” the restaurant’s responded.

This means that the only bigotry being practiced here is by Rider University, who is rejecting the restaurant on the premise that the religious beliefs that fuel its business standards must also include discrimination of members of the LGBT community. That’s an awful lot of assumptions going on.

Rider University has said that it will organize a forum for students and faculty members to voice their opinions on the matter.

Chick-fil-A has faced loads of discrimination in the past, including, according to Fox News, one instance Pittsburgh Public Schools when the board voted unanimously to oppose Chick-fil-A as the corporate sponsor for the Pittsburgh Kids Marathon and Kids of Steel program for their Christian stances.

Regardless of the hate Chick-fil-A gets for their “perceived” hatred of the LGBT community, it is quickly climbing the ladder in terms of being one of the most popular fast food chains in America and is expected to be the third most successful chain under McDonalds and Starbucks by 2020


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Chick-Fil-A Fires Back at New Jersey University for Rejecting the Chain From Its Campus Over Christian Values*
> Posted at 12:30 pm on November 27, 2018 by Brandon Morse
> 
> Chick-fil-A was on course to be the newest restaurant at a private New Jersey University to be included on the menu, but the University refused and decided bigotry should win the day.
> ...


The bigoted left  on display.


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will start a go fund me page to get this snowflake's gap fixed.
> Tooth gap that is.
> 
> 
> ...



*Duct tape ..... " White " Duct Tape...!*

*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 27, 2018)

Medieval Times are a changing...


----------



## legend (Nov 28, 2018)

What happened here? Looking at this page, it appears to be an echo chamber. Now that the Trump threat has been thwarted by courts and voters and his own administration 's intelligence apparatus and justice department, etc, etc., you have nobody to play with anymore?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2018)

Hello, Hello, Hello, Hello, Hello, Hello


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

There goes that narrative,




* 
*
*UPDATE: 78-year-old man may be most prolific serial killer in US history...*


----------



## legend (Nov 29, 2018)

Anybody know why Trump's lawyer would have lied to Congress about his contacts with Russians?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

legend said:


> Anybody know why Trump's lawyer would have lied to Congress about his contacts with Russians?


Because he is a douche lib.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

legend said:


> Anybody know why Trump's lawyer would have lied to Congress about his contacts with Russians?


Anybody know why Mueller is going after these little fish for lying and process crimes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

*One-third of migrants in caravan being treated for health issues...

HIV, respiratory infections, tuberculosis, chickenpox...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

How Progressive.

https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/11/28/was-the-broward-sheriffs-captain-who-gave-order-to-stage-outside-the-school-a-diversity-hire/ 




Captain Jan Jordan froze during the Parkland shooting. Officers said she was in over her head. Now Sheriff Israel admits Captain Jordan was recommended based on “diversity” NOT qualifications. Her lack of leadership led to kids dying, all because they wanted diversity!pic.twitter.com/oEB93ABF8E


4:15 PM - 28 Nov 2018


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *One-third of migrants in caravan being treated for health issues...*
> 
> *HIV, respiratory infections, tuberculosis, chickenpox...*


The rain and  cold should make things worse.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 29, 2018)

legend said:


> Anybody know why Trump's lawyer would have lied to Congress about his contacts with Russians?


Yes


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anybody know why Mueller is going after these little fish for lying and process crimes?


Do some research on Mueller and how he operated back in Boston.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do some research on Mueller and how he operated back in Boston.


What would one find?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> What would one find?


Who the crook is.


----------



## espola (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who the crook is.


Still afraid to say something definite, I see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Still afraid to say something definite, I see.


Terrified.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

*CNN Fires Marc Lamont Hill

No Explanation… No Mention of Statement Calling for Destruction of Israel*

CNN fired contributor Marc Lamont Hill Thursday following his apparent call for the destruction of the state of Israel and his defense of violence by Palestinians during an appearance at the United Nations.

381


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Still afraid to say something definite, I see.


You don't see shit Magoo....


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

legend said:


> What happened here? Looking at this page, it appears to be an echo chamber. Now that the Trump threat has been thwarted by courts and voters and his own administration 's intelligence apparatus and justice department, etc, etc., you have nobody to play with anymore?



*Stop talking to yourself in a u-tube.........*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *CNN Fires Marc Lamont Hill*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/the-media/2018/11/29/cnn-fires-marc-lamont-hill-after-anti-israel-comments/*
> *No Explanation… No Mention of Statement Calling for Destruction of Israel*
> 
> ...



*A sinking Pirate Ship throws the " Horribly " infected over first....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do some research on Mueller and how he operated back in Boston.


*Filthy*
*Unscrupulous*
*Corrupt*
*Killer*
*Evil*
*Disgraceful*

*COP !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Filthy*
> *Unscrupulous*
> *Corrupt*
> *Killer*
> ...


No need to get hysterical.
Lets just say that is character is *not* beyond reproach.


----------



## messy (Nov 29, 2018)

After what Justice Roberts said the other day, we know the game is over for President Trump. Do his fans climb back under the rock now?


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No need to get hysterical.
> Lets just say that is character is *not* beyond reproach.









*Mueller can make one " Hysterical ".....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

messy said:


> After what Justice Roberts said the other day, we know the game is over for President Trump. Do his fans climb back under the rock now?


*That is an insult to whats left of your " Messy " intelligence....*

*Justice Roberts exposed his lack there of......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Why the fuck anyone would want to go to Mexico is beyond me,

*Execution-Style in Tijuana*



_





AP File Photo Guillermo Arias
ROBERT ARCE 29 Nov 2018 


*Two U.S. teens from San Diego were discovered murdered execution-style at an apartment complex in Tijuana over the weekend.*

Christopher Alexis Gomez, 17, a senior at O’Farrell Charter High School in Encanto and Juan Suarez-Ojeda, a graduate of Ingenuity Charter School, were discovered along with an 18-year old friend from Tijuana in colonia Infonavit Lomas Verdes, according to local reports. Both Gomez and Ojeda traveled to Mexico to attend a party in nearby Ensenada on Friday and were due back the same night, according to family members in California. Early Sunday morning, the families were notified that the three were found dead at an apartment complex in south central Tijuana.

The three teens were reportedly tortured and stripped of their clothes. It is believed they were taken from another location and subsequently placed on their knees to be shot in their heads, according to information provided by Tijuana police to one victim’s family.

The Gomez family reported that it was the first time their son traveled into Ensenada or Tijuana and was due to graduate in 2019 with plans to join the U.S. Marine Corps.
_


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why the fuck anyone would want to go to Mexico is beyond me,
> 
> *Execution-Style in Tijuana*
> 
> ...



*That didn't just " happen "....there was drugs involved in some way shape or form....*

*Very very sad.*


----------



## messy (Nov 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why the fuck anyone would want to go to Mexico is beyond me,
> 
> *Execution-Style in Tijuana*
> 
> ...


https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/reports/mass-shooting


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

messy said:


> https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/reports/mass-shooting


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 29, 2018)

Huffington Post: 'Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer' Is 'Seriously Problematic'
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2018/11/29/huffington-post-claims-holiday-classic-rudolph-is-problematic/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjN-a3OnfveAhVvmK0KHbA9AtgQqUMwAnoECAwQDQ&usg=AOvVaw1yin6xT59DH1Rj8yo3LUWh&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

HuffPo: ‘Merry Christmas' Excludes People, Teach Your Kids 'Happy Holidays' Instead

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/38856/huffpo-teach-your-kids-say-happy-holiday-not-merry-paul-bois?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjYsZDnjvzeAhVML6wKHfQVD8UQqUMwBHoECAkQFQ&usg=AOvVaw3Ui4VcvRsjfr45lVfpOiJ-


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Gotta love Higher Education's personal responsibility lessons,


*Yale, UCR Installing Vending Machines with Morning-After Drug*
128


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

I wonder if this Bitch has ever been slapped?


*Jemele Hill Rips Seahawks for Allowing ‘White Supremacist’ Jordan Peterson to Address Team*
855


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2018)

Well, if he says so it must be true.
*Al Sharpton on Stacey Abrams: ‘We Won Georgia, It Was Robbed’*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if this Bitch has ever been slapped?
> 
> 
> *Jemele Hill Rips Seahawks for Allowing ‘White Supremacist’ Jordan Peterson to Address Team*
> 855







"it's more like the elevation of moral posturing about sensitivity over truth"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Mahr:  I call these people emotional hemophiliacs you know it's like the least little thing will make them start to bleed but it makes me, cuz their their answer is not to go into a room full of sharp objects the answer is to make all of us wear bubble wrap so nothing we ever do makes them have a....


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if this Bitch has ever been slapped?
> 
> 
> *Jemele Hill Rips Seahawks for Allowing ‘White Supremacist’ Jordan Peterson to Address Team*
> 855



*What's up with that hair ?*

*Looks like she was " drugged " across the carpet by Creepy Porn Lawyer......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What's up with that hair ?*
> 
> *Looks like she was " drugged " across the carpet by Creepy Porn Lawyer......*


Easy.
Not all of us were blessed with great hair.
Humility and compassion are in order here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What's up with that hair ?*
> 
> *Looks like she was " drugged " across the carpet by Creepy Porn Lawyer......*


Speaking of creepy lawyer, isn't Stormy saying that the Avanutty argued her case without her permission?  Something convoluted like that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 1, 2018)

Sounds sustainable.

Chain Migration: 60 Percent of 'Retired' Migrants In Italy Have Never Worked
42 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2018/12/01/60-percent-of-retired-migrants-in-italy-have-never-worked/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiwnbyqjP_eAhXoiVQKHb4xDo0QqUMwAnoECA0QDQ&usg=AOvVaw1bwZuWvKoTgoL7LIf5j40b&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds sustainable.
> 
> Chain Migration: 60 Percent of 'Retired' Migrants In Italy Have Never Worked
> 42 mins ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2018/12/01/60-percent-of-retired-migrants-in-italy-have-never-worked/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiwnbyqjP_eAhXoiVQKHb4xDo0QqUMwAnoECA0QDQ&usg=AOvVaw1bwZuWvKoTgoL7LIf5j40b&ampcf=1


*The Fed’s Meddling Hasn’t Fixed the Structural Problems in the Economy*
Some experts believe the symptoms of another global economic catastrophe have been unequivocally fixed in the rear mirror since 2008.
*Thursday, November 29, 2018*

Elsewhere, the European Central Bank has continued to suppress interest rates following the debt crisis, which has inflated assets and facilitated the financing of unsustainable government deficits. *Italy’s new government has made clear that—against the EU’s warnings—there will be no change to their planned deficit size, locking Rome in a political stalemate with the other member nations. With Italian government debt sitting at over 130 percent of GDP, or about $2.6 trillion, its fellow EU countries are understandably worried that Italy's reckless policies could trigger a debt crisis with the potential to spell the beginning of the end for the EU.*

https://fee.org/articles/the-fed-s-meddling-hasn-t-fixed-the-structural-problems-in-the-economy/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

*Italy’s Countdown to Fiscal Crisis*
Italy's current scheme of piling unfunded government spending on top of an already-huge debt is a recipe for disaster.

Tuesday, May 22, 2018

https://fee.org/articles/italy-s-countdown-to-fiscal-crisis/

*
So are Italians ready to take my good advice or even the so-so advice of the IMF?*

Nope. They just had an election, and the result is a government that wants more red ink.

The _Wall Street Journal_‘s editorial page is not impressed by the economic agenda of Italy’s putative new government.

Five-Star wants expansive welfare payments for poor Italians, revenues to pay for it not included. Italy’s public debt to GDP, at 132%, is already second-highest in the eurozone behind Greece. Poor Italians need more economic growth to generate job opportunities, not public handouts that discourage work. The League’s promise of a pro-growth 15% flat tax is a far better idea, especially in a country where tax avoidance is rife. The two parties would also reverse the 2011 Monti government pension reforms, which raised the retirement age and moved Italy toward a contribution-based benefit system. …Recent labor-market reforms may also be on the block."

*Simply stated, Italy elected free-lunch politicians who promised big tax cuts and big spending increases. I like the first part of that lunch, but the overall meal doesn’t add up in a nation that has a very high debt level.*

And I don’t think the government has a very sensible plan to make the numbers work.

*…problematic for the rest of Europe are the two parties’ demand for an exemption from the European Union’s 3% GDP cap on annual budget deficits. …the two parties want the European Central Bank to cancel some €250 billion in Italian debt."*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 1, 2018)

The USA has lost a voice of reason and compassion...rest in peace George HW Bush.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 2, 2018)

Black college student arrested for targeting himself, other minority students with racist graffiti
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/12/01/black-college-student-arrested-for-targeting-himself-other-minority-students-with-racist-graffiti/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjg1-HQsIHfAhUo2IMKHc5mA5YQqUMwA3oECAsQEQ&usg=AOvVaw1qYG0bGcJxZhIt3Oex1ZIb


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black college student arrested for targeting himself, other minority students with racist graffiti
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/12/01/black-college-student-arrested-for-targeting-himself-other-minority-students-with-racist-graffiti/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjg1-HQsIHfAhUo2IMKHc5mA5YQqUMwA3oECAsQEQ&usg=AOvVaw1qYG0bGcJxZhIt3Oex1ZIb


Radicals


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black college student arrested for targeting himself, other minority students with racist graffiti
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/12/01/black-college-student-arrested-for-targeting-himself-other-minority-students-with-racist-graffiti/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjg1-HQsIHfAhUo2IMKHc5mA5YQqUMwA3oECAsQEQ&usg=AOvVaw1qYG0bGcJxZhIt3Oex1ZIb



*Fynn Arthur's cousins.......*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Ain't CA great?


‘Ballot Harvesting,’ California Dems’ Latest Election Stealing Tool
Scott Morefield | December 03, 2018

_ 








In 2016, California took yet another significant step in its decades-long quest to become the world’s largest banana republic when then-Governor Jerry Brown signed AB 1921, a then-barely-noticed revision to the state’s vote-by-mail procedures. 


The change was a small but significant one. California, in its infinite wisdom, decided to make the practice of “ballot harvesting” legal. Thus, instead of only relatives or those living in the same household being allowed to legally collect and turn in absentee ballots for voters - as was previously the law - any “third party” can do it, including activist groups, Democratic operatives, or street-corner panhandlers.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ain't CA great?
> 
> 
> ‘Ballot Harvesting,’ California Dems’ Latest Election Stealing Tool
> ...


Damn Russians!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

I'd buy that for a dollar.

Stealing from his own.


*Al Sharpton Sells Life Story Rights to His Charity for $531,000*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

*MAFGA.*

*CENSUS: 63% of 'non-citizens' on welfare; 4.6 million households...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

The Only Good Republican Is A Dead Republican

The death of President George H. W. Bush provided liberals and their Fredocon houseboys yet another opportunity to lament the fact that all Republicans aren…
https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2018/12/03/the-only-good-republican-is-a-dead-republican-n2536850
Opinion · Townhall · 16h


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

*You Anti-American Commie Bastard Types wouldn't Understand.*

https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2018/12/03/mark-knollers-photo-stream-of-former-president-george-h-w-bushs-casket-procession-is-all-you-need/
*Mark Knoller’s photo stream of former President George H.W. Bush’s casket procession is all you need *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

What a fricken idiot.
Always the victim, never happy wretch.

WATCH: Michelle Obama Advises Women to Ditch a Popular Piece Feminist Advice and Face Some Realities
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2018/12/03/watch-michelle-obama-advises-women-ditch-popular-piece-feminist-advice-face-realities/


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ain't CA great?
> 
> 
> ‘Ballot Harvesting,’ California Dems’ Latest Election Stealing Tool
> ...


Let's see. Who's going to jail? CA Democrats? Or NC Republicans?  We know how it always ends up, don't we. One side bitches and whines about cheating and the other side always seems to catch them cheating.  LOL.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/03/politics/north-carolina-absentee-ballot-investigation-house-race/index.html


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ain't CA great?
> 
> 
> ‘Ballot Harvesting,’ California Dems’ Latest Election Stealing Tool
> ...



*Liberals are ONLY good at two things "*

*LYING !*
*and*
*STEALING !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 4, 2018)

messy said:


> Let's see. Who's going to jail? CA Democrats? Or NC Republicans?  We know how it always ends up, don't we. One side bitches and whines about cheating and the other side always seems to catch them cheating.  LOL.
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/03/politics/north-carolina-absentee-ballot-investigation-house-race/index.html


You don't do much homework..


State Senator Ron Calderon (D) brother of Tom was convicted of money laundering. (2016)[27]
State Assemblyman Tom Calderon (D) brother of Ron was convicted of money laundering. (2016)[28]
State Senator Leland Yee (D) charged with bribery, public corruption and gun trafficking. (2014)[29][30]
State Senator Roderick Wright (D) was convicted of eight counts of perjury and voter fraud. He was sentenced to 90 days and barred him from ever holding public office again and will be required to perform 1,500 hours of community service and three years' probation under the terms of his conviction. (2014)[31]
State Assemblywoman Mary Hayashi (D) was charged with felony grand theft after being caught on video surveillance allegedly shoplifting $2,445 worth of merchandise from San Francisco's Neiman Marcus store.[32][33] She was sentenced to $180 fine and three years' probation and was ordered to stay more than 50 feet from the store. (2011)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2018)

*Fate of The Weekly Standard is uncertain, editor tells staff*


















http://socalsoccer.com/javascript:void(0);


*JUST WATCHED*
*How media business models fuel polarization*
More Videos ...
*MUST WATCH*








*New York (CNN Business)*The fate of The Weekly Standard, the conservative magazine that has staked out a position as a publication on the right still critical of President Donald Trump, is uncertain, Editor-in-Chief Stephen Hayes told staff in a series of phone calls Tuesday, according to two people familiar with the matter.

The magazine's precarious position comes after its leadership spent months searching for a buyer, the people told CNN.
The people explained that The Weekly Standard's leadership had butted heads with MediaDC, the current parent company of the magazine, and that the two parties had agreed to allow Hayes to search for a new owner.
However, MediaDC recently informed The Weekly Standard's leadership that the company was no longer interested in a sale, the people said.


Instead, Ryan McKibben, the chairman of MediaDC, asked to meet with Hayes in a meeting tentatively scheduled for late next week, the people said. McKibben, they said, also requested the entire staff of The Weekly Standard be made available following the meeting.

Read More
That request, coupled with MediaDC's Monday announcement that its other conservative news organization, The Washington Examiner, would be expanding its magazine into a weekly publication, has left The Weekly Standard's leadership worrying about the future of the magazine.
Employees at the magazine are bracing for the worst, multiple people familiar with the matter told CNN.
Alex Rosenwald, a spokesperson for MediaDC, told CNN in a phone call on Tuesday morning that he was not aware of The Weekly Standard's situation. Rosenwald said he was focused only on the marketing for the just-announced Washington Examiner Magazine. Rosenwald did not respond to an email or phone call on Tuesday afternoon requesting comment after CNN had learned of Hayes' phone calls to staffers.

Hayes also did not respond to emails on Monday and Tuesday requesting comment.
The Weekly Standard was founded in 1995 by Bill Kristol and Fred Barnes. During the presidency of George W. Bush it was widely considered to be aligned with the administration and larger forces of neoconservatism.
Under Hayes' leadership, The Weekly Standard has remained steadfast in its criticism of Trump. Supporters of Trump have lashed out at The Weekly Standard and its influence in Republican circles has dwindled.

But while The Weekly Standard's influence in Republican politics has declined, its web traffic has increased, people familiar with the data said.
The magazine has also earned praise for some of the recent work it has done. In November, for instance the magazine published audio of Republican Congressman Steve King telling attendees at a campaign event in Iowa that "there's plenty of dirt" coming from Mexico, apparently referring to Mexicans themselves


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Fate of The Weekly Standard is uncertain, editor tells staff*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Media is a part of our duopoly.


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Media is a part of our duopoly.



*The MEDIA needs a Good Old Fashion ASS WHOOPIN !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The MEDIA needs a Good Old Fashion ASS WHOOPIN !*


Like the PBS retraction of the Don Jr.  story.  How about the two View girls going at it today?  Joy reminds me of a few of the catty fellows here.  Bitter and ugly.


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like the PBS retraction of the Don Jr.  story.  How about the two View girls going at it today?  Joy reminds me of a few of the catty fellows here.  Bitter and ugly.


*Yup.....*

*The TRUTH is coming out.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Yup.....*
> 
> *The TRUTH is coming out.....*


Has been since 2016.  We still don’t know how many votes were hacked by the Russians to favor Trump.  Nor whether what was known about Hillary, by the Russians, was not already known by American voters.  And, whether and if the Russians did disclose information about Hillary, how many Americans changed their minds in the electoral process.  These smart people crack me up.


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You don't do much homework..
> 
> 
> State Senator Ron Calderon (D) brother of Tom was convicted of money laundering. (2016)[27]
> ...


Well I’ll be. The state of NC is not certifying the election result! And then there’s Wisconsin. 

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/12/04/north-carolina-elections-fraud-allegations-mark-harris-campaign-house-1045355


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Has been since 2016.  We still don’t know how many votes were hacked by the Russians to favor Trump.  Nor whether what was known about Hillary, by the Russians, was not already known by American voters.  And, whether and if the Russians did disclose information about Hillary, how many Americans changed their minds in the electoral process.  These smart people crack me up.


*Rachel Madcow on her show last night took the TRUTH about Jeffery Epstein and *
*twisted what actually happened into a MADE UP NARRATIVE that implicated *
*President Donald J. Trump for his appointment of Acosta ( The Prosecutor ) !*

*I hope that MSNBC fires her promptly for what she did last night...! That was one *
*of the Filthiest Things I have ever witnessed !*
*SHE KNOWS WHO THE GUILTY PARTIES ARE AND YET SHE WILLINGLY 
MISREPRESENTED THE TRUTH IN THE MOST GROTESQUE WAY POSSIBLE !!!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rachel Madcow on her show last night took the TRUTH about Jeffery Epstein and *
> *twisted what actually happened into a MADE UP NARRATIVE that implicated *
> *President Donald J. Trump for his appointment of Acosta ( The Prosecutor ) !*
> 
> ...


Another Democrat displaying her intelligence


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> Well I’ll be. The state of NC is not certifying the election result! And then there’s Wisconsin.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/12/04/north-carolina-elections-fraud-allegations-mark-harris-campaign-house-1045355


Politico?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Sen. Mazie Hirono: ‘Democrats Have a Hard Time Connecting To People’s Hearts Because We Democrats Know So Much’

Posted at 6:37 am on December 05, 2018 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







In case you’ve ever wondered why Democrats have a hard time connecting to people’s hearts, you now have your answer. It’s because of  “how smart they are.”  Yes, she really said it. Sen. Mazie Hirono (D-HI) was interviewed by journalist Dahlia Lithwick at the “Bend Towards Justice” conference in Washington, D.C. on Tuesday.




Lithwick asked Hirono: What is the thing that Democrats need to be saying about why the courts matter? Hirono replied:

One of the things that we Democrats have a really hard time with is connecting people’s hearts instead of here (points to her brain). We’re really good at shoving out information that touch people here (points to brain again), not here (points to her heart). And I have been saying at all of our Democratic retreats that we need to speak to the heart, not in a manipulative way, not in a way that brings forth everybody’s fears and resentments, but truly to speak to the heart so people actually know that we’re actually on their side. We have a really hard time doing that and one of the reasons that was told to me at one of our retreats was that we Democrats know so much. That is true. (Interviewer chuckles)

And we have to tell everybody how smart we are and so we have a tendency to be very left brain and we think, really? That is not how people make decisions and one of the books I always bring up is “The Righteous Mind” by Jonathan Haidt where the image is of an elephant. And the elephant is making all the decisions – go right, go forward, whatever. There’s a rider on the elephant. The rider simply explains the elephant’s decisions. Republicans speak to the elephant, the Democrats speak to the rider. That is why we’re not speaking to people here (heart) and we’re just mainly going here and it’s a huge issue.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Sounds just like Obama, only he is both.

Miseducated or Stupid?
Walter E. Williams | December 05, 2018

_ 








A recent Victims of Communism Memorial Foundation survey found that 51 percent of American millennials would rather live in a socialist or communist country than in a capitalist country. Only 42 percent prefer the latter. Twenty-five percent of millennials who know who Vladimir Lenin was view him favorably. Lenin was the first premier of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics. Half of millennials have never heard of Communist Mao Zedong, who ruled China from 1949 to 1959 and was responsible for the deaths of 45 million Chinese people.


The number of people who died at the hands of Josef Stalin may be as high as 62 million. However, almost one-third of millennials thinkformer President George W. Bush is responsible for more killings than Stalin. By the way, Adolf Hitler, head of the National Socialist German Workers' Party, was responsible for the deaths of about 20 million people. The Nazis come in as a poor third in terms of history's most prolific mass murderers. According to professor Rudolph Rummel's research, the 20th century, mankind's most brutal century, saw 262 million people's lives destroyed at the hands of their own governments (http://tinyurl.com/lu8z8ab).

Young people who weren't alive during World War II and its Cold War aftermath might be forgiven for not knowing the horrors of socialism. Some of their beliefs represent their having been indoctrinated by their K-12 teachers and college professors. There was such leftist hate for former President George W. Bush that it's not out of the question that those 32 percent of millennials were taught by their teachers and professors that Bush murdered more people than Stalin.

America's communists, socialists and Marxists have little knowledge of socialist history. Bradley Birzer, a professor of history at Hillsdale College, explains this in an article for The American Conservative titled "Socialists and Fascists Have Always Been Kissing Cousins." Joseph Goebbels wrote in 1925, "It would be better for us to end our existence under Bolshevism than to endure slavery under capitalism." This Nazi sentiment might be shared by Sen. Bernie Sanders and his comrade Rep.-elect Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. Goebbels added, "I think it is terrible that we and the Communists are bashing in each other's heads."

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Let's hear about how great Ca is again.

Study: More than 7-in-10 California Immigrant Households Are on Welfare
13 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/04/study-more-than-7-in-10-california-immigrant-households-are-on-welfare/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi36quZ3IjfAhWIna0KHdxuAa0QqUMwA3oECAsQEQ&usg=AOvVaw1hElk5t13xinphuzgrV6CH


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sen. Mazie Hirono: ‘Democrats Have a Hard Time Connecting To People’s Hearts Because We Democrats Know So Much’
> 
> Posted at 6:37 am on December 05, 2018 by Elizabeth Vaughn
> 
> ...


And yet millions more vote for Dems than Republicans. Maybe they don’t just make base, emotional decisions like a mob. “Lock her up!” “Drill baby drill!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> And yet millions more vote for Dems than Republicans. Maybe they don’t just make base, emotional decisions like a mob. “Lock her up!” “Drill baby drill!”


And yet, you voted for Hillary, twice.


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And yet, you voted for Hillary, twice.


Once, like most people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> Once, like most people.


You didn't vote in the primary?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

US News
*‘Soooo woke’! Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand’s prediction about ‘our future’ of feminism sparks BIG TIME eye rolls*


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You didn't vote in the primary?


No I’m not a fan of Hilary. Too cold and robotic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> No I’m not a fan of Hilary. Too cold and robotic.


But you did vote for her in the Presidential Election?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

*She beat me to it.*

*Ariana Grande Sends ‘I Miss You’ Message to Obama*
37


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

*Scorched earth: WI Republicans strip powers of governor, AG after midterm losses*
Ed MorrisseyPosted at 8:41 am on December 5, 2018







Tony Evers will take the reins in Wisconsin in a little over a month, but at least Republicans are graciously relieving him of some of Scott Walker’s old workload. That’s the reason the GOP is stripping powers from the governor’s office, right? And to think every Democrat in the state legislature opposes this oh-so-kind gesture!

See Also: Good news from Kirsten Gillibrand: The future is female and intersectional

In the real world, though, it’s a perfect example of the dog-in-the-manger ploy:


Recommended


SCOTUS to TV Eyes: C'mon, you can't hijack Fox News' output

The Republican-controlled Wisconsin Senate has passed a sweeping measure taking power away from the incoming Democratic governor and attorney general, and reducing how long early voting can take place.

The measure was approved on a 17-16 vote with all Democrats and one Republican voting against it. The Assembly was expected to give final approval later Wednesday morning and send the measure to Republican Gov. Scott Walker, who has signaled his support.

The bill would limit the governor’s ability to put in place administrative rules that enact laws and give the Legislature the power to control appointees to the board that runs the state economic development agency until Sept. 1.

The legislation would also require legislative approval to withdraw from lawsuits, taking that away from the attorney general.

This legislation evolved over the last couple of days, when it became apparent that Wisconsin Republicans were serious about this project. The final version of the bill didn’t emerge until late in the process, leaving lawmakers complaining about the lack of preparation for the vote. After a new iteration of the bill dropped at 4 am this morning, state senator Dave Hansen (D-Green Bay) exclaimed, “Not a way to run a government!”

Evers is curiously ungrateful for the efforts to lighten his workload:



Republicans say that they just want to make sure that the legislative and executive branches share power equally:

Assembly Speaker Robin Vos of Rochester told reporters he wanted to make sure lawmakers have as much control of state government as Evers.

“We did have an election. Whether everyone here likes it or not, I respect the fact that Tony Evers is the governor and he’s going to be starting on January 7,” Vos said at a news conference. “But he’s not the governor today and that’s why we’re going to make sure the powers of each branch are as equal as they can be.”

Republicans have controlled both branches for eight years. Their concern about constitutional balance seems at the very least _tardy_. If that’s the reason, why not take it up before the election — or earlier, when it would have limited Scott Walker’s authority?

There are all sorts of outcome-based reasons for doing this, of course. Republicans will insist that Democrats wouldn’t have played fair with executive authority without those restrictions. As Evers notes, both he and incoming AG Josh Kaul ran on a platform of activism, so the _impulse_ behind this effort may well be understandable. There is a need to protect a lot of good work done over the last eight years, especially from the GOP’s perspective.

That still doesn’t make this the right method, unless we’re now fully embracing a means-justifying-ends philosophy. Elections do have consequences — and Wisconsin voters chose Evers and Kaul to fill these offices as they were established. Republicans will succeed in this effort, and in a similar one in Michigan, thanks to a lame-duck period for outgoing Republican governors and GOP legislative majorities. However, the next time an election comes around, they’d better be ready for _those _consequences — and the consequences of the precedents being set in both states for scorched-earth tactics regarding constitutional offices.


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> But you did vote for her in the Presidential Election?


Yes as did most people


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> No I’m not a fan of Hilary. Too cold and robotic.


I'd take cold and robotic over the anti-American, asinine stupidity we have now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sen. Mazie Hirono: ‘Democrats Have a Hard Time Connecting To People’s Hearts Because We Democrats Know So Much’
> 
> Posted at 6:37 am on December 05, 2018 by Elizabeth Vaughn
> 
> ...


Too bad they didn’t know about the Russians in 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'd take cold and robotic over the anti-American, asinine stupidity we have now.


How/why do you think we have Trump?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> Yes as did most people


The civics lesson of 2016.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's hear about how great Ca is again.
> 
> Study: More than 7-in-10 California Immigrant Households Are on Welfare
> 13 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/04/study-more-than-7-in-10-california-immigrant-households-are-on-welfare/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi36quZ3IjfAhWIna0KHdxuAa0QqUMwA3oECAsQEQ&usg=AOvVaw1hElk5t13xinphuzgrV6CH


Does Breitbart's definition of "welfare" include the senior discount on my bus pass?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Does Breitbart's definition of "welfare" include the senior discount on my bus pass?


If you get it on the cheap it's welfare, if they do it's just being smart.


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Has been since 2016.  We still don’t know how many votes were hacked by the Russians to favor Trump.  Nor whether what was known about Hillary, by the Russians, was not already known by American voters.  And, whether and if the Russians did disclose information about Hillary, how many Americans changed their minds in the electoral process.  These smart people crack me up.


*Then Citizen Trumps sarcastic remark about the " Russians " finding her*
*missing " 30,000 e-mails " is the ignorant basis for this WHOLE collusion*
*with Russia Witch Hunt .....That's how inept the Democrats/Rhinos/Mueller*
* and the MSM are....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> Once, like most people.



*50 % of the electorate is not most.......*

*" Wise is he who learns from his mistakes....*
*Wiser still is he who learns from others mistakes "*

*You have a lot to learn "  messy " human.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> Well I’ll be. The state of NC is not certifying the election result! And then there’s Wisconsin.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/12/04/north-carolina-elections-fraud-allegations-mark-harris-campaign-house-1045355


Try to stay on subject. The subject is California Democrats. But if you want to try an evasion tactic do a better job.


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Try to stay on subject. The subject is California Democrats. But if you want to try an evasion tactic do a better job.


I think they aren’t certifying a Republican win in NC because the republicans cheated. Did that happen here? Don’t think so!


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How/why do you think we have Trump?


I don’t know. How did we have W twice?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> I think they aren’t certifying a Republican win in NC because the republicans cheated. Did that happen here? Don’t think so!


Fool much?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> I don’t know. How did we have W twice?


You're overhead here...go back to the soccer forum Ms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> I don’t know. How did we have W twice?


Clinton, that was easy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> I don’t know. How did we have W twice?


He was elected.  During an election year.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *50 % of the electorate is not most.......*
> 
> *" Wise is he who learns from his mistakes....*
> *Wiser still is he who learns from others mistakes "*
> ...


How would you explain all the mistakes Trump keeps making


*GOBEARGO* said:


> Fool much?


you idiot. You try to defend even when you know you’re wrong.


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You're overhead here...go back to the soccer forum Ms.


I'm "overhead?" As in above you? Or what do you mean? I think what's really happening is that Mueller and Trump are actually working together to expose Crooked Hilary and racist Obama and the existence of the deep state cabal that's preventing the electorate from exercising its free will.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> I'm "overhead?" As in above you? Or what do you mean? I think what's really happening is that Mueller and Trump are actually working together to expose Crooked Hilary and racist Obama and the existence of the deep state cabal that's preventing the electorate from exercising its free will.


Which screen name is this?


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Which screen name is this?


That one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> How would you explain all the mistakes Trump keeps making?


Depends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Which screen name is this?


I don't know why they keep changing. 
Maybe I will try it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> I'm "overhead?" As in above you? Or what do you mean? I think what's really happening is that Mueller and Trump are actually working together to expose Crooked Hilary and racist Obama and the existence of the deep state cabal that's preventing the electorate from exercising its free will.


You sound like a typical white person.


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> I don’t know. How did we have W twice?


*What was wrong with eight years of a Good ol Texan !*

*What was NOT wrong with a Chicago shoreline " Bath House Barry " !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> That one.


SMFH.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

Caravan Migrant Delivers Baby Day in USA Who Will Be Eligible for Citizenship
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/05/caravan-migrant-delivers-baby-in-california/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiP6bmpkIrfAhWLhVQKHdWsAEoQqUMwBnoECA0QHQ&usg=AOvVaw14x-dQfrXs186eQ85x8KmZ


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sound like a typical white person.


You mean uneducated white male, don’t you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

messy said:


> You mean uneducated white male, don’t you?


Obama's Grandma


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks to all the little people that made this happen.

*Golden Globes Shatters Diversity Record: 4 of 10 Best Picture Nominees Have Non-White Directors*
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Thom Geier | December 6, 2018 @ 6:56 AM






In a record for diversity at the annual Golden Globes Awards, four of the 10 nominees in the two Best Picture categories this year have non-white directors.

Spike Lee’s “BlacKkKlansman,” Ryan Coogler’s “Black Panther,” Barry Jenkins’ “If Beale Street Could Talk” all were recognized in the Best Picture-Drama category, while John M. Chu’s “Crazy Rich Asians” made the cut in the Best Picture – Comedy or Drama competition.



Of these, only Lee received a nomination for Best Director, where he was joined by the Mexican director Alfonso Cuarón for “Roma” — which as a foreign-language film was not eligible in the Globes’ Best Picture – Drama category.

The other directing nominees are Bradley Cooper for “A Star Is Born,” Peter Farrelly for “Green Book” and Adam McKay for “Vice.”


Last year, Guillermo del Toro’s “The Shape of Water” and Jordan Peele’s “Get Out” were both recognized in the top drama and comedy categories, respectively. Del Toro wound up winning the directing prize, though “Three Billboards Ouside Ebbing, Missouri” and “Lady Bird” took the picture prizes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

*Virginia School Bans Jesus for Christmas*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

*Actor Who Played Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer Puts SJWs Calling Christmas Classic “Bigoted” In Their Place*
Brandon Morse

SJWs want everyone to be as miserable as they are.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 6, 2018)

You’re welcome ! 





Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks to all the little people that made this happen.
> 
> *Golden Globes Shatters Diversity Record: 4 of 10 Best Picture Nominees Have Non-White Directors*
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> ...


You’re welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

US News
*HOLY S*IT: Xavier Becerra blamed the victim in the $400,000 hush money payment to settle sex harassment claim against Sen. Kamala Harris’ aide *


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 6, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3570  You’re welcome !
> 
> You’re welcome.


TDS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3570  You’re welcome !
> 
> You’re welcome.


Still wounded I see.
Sorry, you should have chosen more wisely.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> TDS.


OBVI.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Still wounded I see.
> Sorry, you should have chosen more wisely.


Wounded ?? More like knowing when where and how to strike. Unlike the baby that needs attention and runs his mouth on Twitter. Liar !!! 


Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *HOLY S*IT: Xavier Becerra blamed the victim in the $400,000 hush money payment to settle sex harassment claim against Sen. Kamala Harris’ aide *


Propaganda  !!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Wounded ?? More like knowing when where and how to strike. Unlike the baby that needs attention and runs his mouth on Twitter. Liar !!!
> 
> Propaganda  !!


Are you disputing it? Or just complaining about it.


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2018)

messy said:


> You mean uneducated white male, don’t you?


*Does " Skin Pigment " think/reason ?*


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks to all the little people that made this happen.
> 
> *Golden Globes Shatters Diversity Record: 4 of 10 Best Picture Nominees Have Non-White Directors*
> AddThis Sharing Buttons
> ...


*I guess the " Whining & Tears " from a couple of years ago swayed opinions monetarily ......*
*At some point in the future Entertainment will be judged by the performance of the *
*" Entertainers ", not the " melanin " content of their skin...*

*How does a Blind Person evaluate fellow humans ?*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 6, 2018)

I don’t know. Do you ? 


nononono said:


> *Does " Skin Pigment " think/reason ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I don’t know. Do you ?


The squeaky wheel gets the awards.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I guess the " Whining & Tears " from a couple of years ago swayed opinions monetarily ......*
> *At some point in the future Entertainment will be judged by the performance of the *
> *" Entertainers ", not the " melanin " content of their skin...*
> 
> *How does a Blind Person evaluate fellow humans ?*


It's better than another LA riot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

__
_
NFL Fines Dallas Cowboys Player Thousands for Donating Money to Charity During Touchdown Celebration

Posted at 7:00 pm on December 06, 2018 by Brandon Morse

 
The NFL continues to prove that it’s a ridiculous organization.





This time it decided to punish Dallas Cowboys running back Ezekiel Elliot with a $13,369 for “unsportsmanlike conduct.” Did he hit another player in the face? Did he make rude gestures to people?

Nope! He donated to charity after scoring a touchdown. Twenty-one dollars to be exact.

Yes, according to the NFL, Elliot taking a quick moment to flash cash to the camera and then throw it into a giant red Salvation Army pot.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Spare Me the Pity Over Illegal Immigrants
https://www.redstate.com/diary/davenj1/2018/12/07/spare-pity-illegal-immigrants/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

The left eating their own, too funny.







*OSCAR HOST HOMOPHOBIA HEADACHE...*

*HART TWEET DELETE!*

*WHO WILL REPLACE?** 
*
*FLASHBACK: HOST CHRIS ROCK SHOCK: ONLY GAYS WATCH OSCARS...*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Spare Me the Pity Over Illegal Immigrants
> https://www.redstate.com/diary/davenj1/2018/12/07/spare-pity-illegal-immigrants/


You have anything on Trumps tweets? He’s sooooooo scared right now.. You will be feeling stupid soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You have anything on Trumps tweets? He’s sooooooo scared right now.. You will be feeling stupid soon.


You are probably right, how does it feel?


----------



## Booter (Dec 7, 2018)

*Trump's base mindset/cult and the Dunning-Kruger effect*

In the past, some prominent psychologists have explained President Donald Trump’s unwavering support by alluding to a well-established psychological phenomenon known as the “Dunning-Kruger effect.” The effect is a type of cognitive bias, where people with little expertise or ability assume they have superior expertise or ability. This overestimation occurs as a result of the fact that they don’t have enough knowledge to know they don’t have enough knowledge. Or, stated more harshly, they are “too dumb to know they are dumb.” This simple but loopy concept has been demonstrated dozens of times in well-controlled psychology studies and in a variety of contexts. However, until now, the effect had not been studied in one of the most obvious and important realms—political knowledge.

A new study published in the journal Political Psychology, carried out by the political scientist Ian Anson at the University of Maryland Baltimore County, not only found that the Dunning-Kruger effect applies to politics, it also appears to be exacerbated when partisan identities are made more salient. In other words, those who score low on political knowledge tend to overestimate their expertise even more when greater emphasis is placed on political affiliation.

…

While the results of Anson’s study suggest that being uninformed leads to overconfidence across the political spectrum, studies have shown that Democrats now tend to be generally more educated than Republicans, making the latter more vulnerable to the Dunning-Kruger effect. In fact, a Pew Research Center poll released in March of this year found that 54 percent of college graduates identified as Democrats or leaned Democratic, compared to 39 percent who identified or leaned Republican.
*
Perhaps this helps explain why Trump supporters seem to be so easily tricked into believing obvious falsehoods when their leader delivers his “alternative facts” sprinkled with language designed to activate partisan identities. Because they lack knowledge but are confident that they do not, they are less likely than others to actually fact-check the claims that the President makes.*

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2018/8/1/1785191/-Trump-s-base-mindset-cult-and-the-Dunning-Kruger-effect


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump's base mindset/cult and the Dunning-Kruger effect*
> 
> In the past, some prominent psychologists have explained President Donald Trump’s unwavering support by alluding to a well-established psychological phenomenon known as the “Dunning-Kruger effect.” The effect is a type of cognitive bias, where people with little expertise or ability assume they have superior expertise or ability. This overestimation occurs as a result of the fact that they don’t have enough knowledge to know they don’t have enough knowledge. Or, stated more harshly, they are “too dumb to know they are dumb.” This simple but loopy concept has been demonstrated dozens of times in well-controlled psychology studies and in a variety of contexts. However, until now, the effect had not been studied in one of the most obvious and important realms—political knowledge.
> 
> ...


At the very least he prevented Clinton spreading her snail trail throughout  the white house and put a bunch of judges in place, including 2 supremes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

*Blue State Blues: Democrats Call Ballot Harvesting ‘Fraud’ in NC, ‘Democracy’ in CA*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are probably right, how does it feel?


I’ll know when you start saying the Muller investigation is a conspiracy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I’ll know when you start saying the Muller investigation is a conspiracy


I don't even need to say that, just look at the fact HRC wasn't questioned under oath and that there was no grand jury.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't even need to say that, just look at the fact HRC wasn't questioned under oath and that there was no grand jury.


HDS.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't even need to say that, just look at the fact HRC wasn't questioned under oath and that there was no grand jury.


Blah blah blah. Here we go. It’s time to start backpedaling


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I don’t know. Do you ?


*Come on now Fishysmellinpuka......you gotta know.*

*You cannot be that stupid.*

*Or can you...!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Blah blah blah. Here we go. It’s time to start backpedaling


*You don't comprehend the comment you quoted, yet you responded as if you do.*

*Man ...you are " That " stupid.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 7, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump's base mindset/cult and the Dunning-Kruger effect*
> 
> In the past, some prominent psychologists have explained President Donald Trump’s unwavering support by alluding to a well-established psychological phenomenon known as the “Dunning-Kruger effect.” The effect is a type of cognitive bias, where people with little expertise or ability assume they have superior expertise or ability. This overestimation occurs as a result of the fact that they don’t have enough knowledge to know they don’t have enough knowledge. Or, stated more harshly, they are “too dumb to know they are dumb.” This simple but loopy concept has been demonstrated dozens of times in well-controlled psychology studies and in a variety of contexts. However, until now, the effect had not been studied in one of the most obvious and important realms—political knowledge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> HDS.


*Federal judge: Hillary e-mail dodge “one of the gravest modern offenses to government transparency”*
Ed Morrissey Dec 07, 2018 10:41 AM





“At worst, career employees in the State and Justice Departments colluded to scuttle public scrutiny of Clinton


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Federal judge: Hillary e-mail dodge “one of the gravest modern offenses to government transparency”*
> Ed Morrissey Dec 07, 2018 10:41 AM
> 
> 
> ...


HDS.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> HDS.


Which one are you?


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one are you?


I wrote in McCain.


----------



## legend (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Federal judge: Hillary e-mail dodge “one of the gravest modern offenses to government transparency”*
> Ed Morrissey Dec 07, 2018 10:41 AM
> 
> 
> ...


Was that statement part of a ruling against HRC?
Not news. News is Chief of Staff Kelly and Mueller. That's news.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

legend said:


> Was that statement part of a ruling against HRC?
> Not news. News is Chief of Staff Kelly and Mueller. That's news.


Without HRC, Mueller is "Not news"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I wrote in McCain.


He sure lost his way over the last decade or 2.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> HDS.


Did HRC wipe her server? She is funny... maybe she can host the Oscars now that Kevin Hart has neen deemed unworthy.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> HDS.


*Horribly*
*Drunk*
*Spola*


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Without HRC, Mueller is "Not news"


I guess we will see how much HRC appears in his report. Then see if it’s news or not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> I guess we will see how much HRC appears in his report. Then see if it’s news or not.


She doesn't have to appear in the report.  She appeared in the loser column in 2016 and that is the whole reason for the Mueller investigation.  You people like skipping that fact.


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She doesn't have to appear in the report.  She appeared in the loser column in 2016 and that is the whole reason for the Mueller investigation.  You people like skipping that fact.


I see. 
And Watergate was about McGovern! 
I’m starting to see things on a deeper level.
And QE...
Thanks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> I see.
> And Watergate was about McGovern!
> I’m starting to see things on a deeper level.
> And QE...
> Thanks.


How old are you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> I see.
> And Watergate was about McGovern!
> I’m starting to see things on a deeper level.
> And QE...
> Thanks.


If the events of Watergate happened today it would be a slap on the wrist.  We all have HRC to thank for that...


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> If the events of Watergate happened today it would be a slap on the wrist.  We all have HRC to thank for that...


Nonsense.


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Nonsense.


Maybe not nonsense.
Watergate may have been about Hilary, right? Or the lib media? No difference.
Monicagate, the $50m blow-job investigation, was about Hilary.
Benghazi-gate...Hilary.
Travelgate...Hilary.
Iran/Contra...had to be Hilary.
Mueller...Hilary. 
So after the Mueller thing washes out, let’s all see who resigned and who went to jail over all these scandals.
Gotta be Hilary. Lock her up!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> Maybe not nonsense.
> Watergate may have been about Hilary, right? Or the lib media? No difference.
> Monicagate, the $50m blow-job investigation, was about Hilary.
> Benghazi-gate...Hilary.
> ...


How much is a Collusion crap out worth?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> I see.
> And Watergate was about McGovern!
> I’m starting to see things on a deeper level.
> And QE...
> Thanks.


QE or Tariffs?  McGovern is Hillary after Transgender op.


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE or Tariffs?  McGovern is Hillary after Transgender op.


So Nixon was president. He was forced to resign.
Trump is president. We will see how he ends up.
Tell me about Hilary. Was she president? Was she forced to resign from anything? Or are you saying she is more powerful than Trump? Why, because she got more votes? Is that it?


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> I see.
> And Watergate was about McGovern!
> I’m starting to see things on a deeper level.
> And QE...
> Thanks.


*Sarcasm is not your fine point.....just stick to being a " Richard "....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> So Nixon was president. He was forced to resign.
> Trump is president. We will see how he ends up.
> Tell me about Hilary. Was she president? Was she forced to resign from anything? Or are you saying she is more powerful than Trump? Why, because she got more votes? Is that it?


*What happened with President Nixon is the polar opposite of what is transpiring*
*from the dirty deeds of the NWO/Democrats/Rhinos right now !*
*And YES " They " have been caught, the MSM is not reporting the TRUTH about*
*what is happening....*
*If you were here in front of me I could demonstrate for your question " Tell me about Hillary " *
*by example ! Any pile of Dog shit would suffice....*
*She will NEVER be President !*
*She resigned her dignity when she embraced Saul Alinsky.*
*She is still a VERY powerful " Puka "that needs to be put to rest....*
*She got " More " votes because she STOLE the votes here in California with the assistance*
*of the Northern Mexican Cartel in Sacramento and their Criminal " Motor Voter " law....*
*No this is not it, more to come in another " messy " retort to your daily display of ignorance......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

messy said:


> So Nixon was president. He was forced to resign.
> Trump is president. We will see how he ends up.
> Tell me about Hilary. Was she president? Was she forced to resign from anything? Or are you saying she is more powerful than Trump? Why, because she got more votes? Is that it?


Collusion remember?  That's the only reason this investigation was started in the first place.  I know it was hard to imagine that your candidate would lose but she did.     How many votes did the Russians muster up for Trump?  And what is it that the Russians knew that the American public didn't already know about Hillary?  Remember, your party also felt the Bern.  Stop trying to blame your candidates loss on everyone but the candidate herself.  I know 2016 and early 2017 are hard to remember for you people.  But try to remember why we are where we are with this Mueller investigation.  Cherry pick the story all you want.  But unless it can be proved that Trump and the Russians stole the election, you people are getting all worked up for nothing.  Correlation is not causation.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You don't comprehend the comment you quoted, yet you responded as if you do.*
> 
> *Man ...you are " That " stupid.*


Wishing to engage in a serious civil conversation is not what I’m looking for stupid. Do you not realize that NO matter what I say you will continue to pull BS out of your ass. You are too racist, not willing to listen, or even see reality. You are stuck in this bubble with an ignorant mentality.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What happened with President Nixon is the polar opposite of what is transpiring*
> *from the dirty deeds of the NWO/Democrats/Rhinos right now !*
> *And YES " They " have been caught, the MSM is not reporting the TRUTH about*
> *what is happening....*
> ...


Still with Hillary ? Trump is in trouble. Why Lie ? 
You’re seeing it. That’s the problem. You choose to see only what you want to see. You turn your head to reality


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She doesn't have to appear in the report.  She appeared in the loser column in 2016 and that is the whole reason for the Mueller investigation.  You people like skipping that fact.


Isn’t Muller the republican ? You still really believe this is a conspiracy? Wow.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Collusion remember?  That's the only reason this investigation was started in the first place.  I know it was hard to imagine that your candidate would lose but she did.     How many votes did the Russians muster up for Trump?  And what is it that the Russians knew that the American public didn't already know about Hillary?  Remember, your party also felt the Bern.  Stop trying to blame your candidates loss on everyone but the candidate herself.  I know 2016 and early 2017 are hard to remember for you people.  But try to remember why we are where we are with this Mueller investigation.  Cherry pick the story all you want.  But unless it can be proved that Trump and the Russians stole the election, you people are getting all worked up for nothing.  Correlation is not causation.


That’s all you have to hold on to? The word collusion? If it doesn’t appear on any report you’re ok? My god !!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> That’s all you have to hold on to? The word collusion? If it doesn’t appear on any report you’re ok? My god !!


Isn't that what this is all about?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Nonsense.


You honestly believe that what Nixon did was worse then HRC? Good lord E, what are you drinking?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Wishing to engage in a serious civil conversation is not what I’m looking for stupid. Do you not realize that NO matter what I say you will continue to pull BS out of your ass. You are too racist, not willing to listen, or even see reality. You are stuck in this bubble with an ignorant mentality.


You know when you pull that old, worn out, over used card you have lost the argument.


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You honestly believe that what Nixon did was worse then HRC? Good lord E, what are you drinking?


Schweppes Ginger Ale with my evening medication.  

I rarely encounter actual N supporters, or even N apologists.  What are YOU drinking?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Isn’t Muller the republican ? You still really believe this is a conspiracy? Wow.


Not as much you people believe it's a "conspiracy".............another word for your flagship word collusion. Funny how you people have kicked that word to the curb.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> That’s all you have to hold on to? The word collusion? If it doesn’t appear on any report you’re ok? My god !!


I'm happy to use your new word conspiracy too.  Lol!  How about collaborate, connivance, scheming, etc.. shall I go on?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Schweppes Ginger Ale with my evening medication.
> 
> I rarely encounter actual N supporters, or even N apologists.  What are YOU drinking?


About to have my sleepy tea... what would make you believe I'm a Nixon apologist or supporter. Just stating the obvious that HRC's actions were far more egregious then those of Nixon.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm happy to use your new word conspiracy too.  Lol!  How about collaborate, connivance, scheming, etc.. shall I go on?


Fish dude is really fishing. Funny how it was all about collusion until it wasn't...


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> About to have my sleepy tea... what would make you believe I'm a Nixon apologist or supporter. Just stating the obvious that HRC's actions were far more egregious then those of Nixon.


Coocoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Fish dude is really fishing. Funny how it was all about collusion until it wasn't...


...but still is. lol


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Fish dude is really fishing. Funny how it was all about collusion until it wasn't...


I thought all along it was going to turn out to be all about obstruction of justice, just like Nixon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought all along it was going to turn out to be all about obstruction of justice, just like Nixon.


Circle


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


I said Tea..


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know when you pull that old, worn out, over used card you have lost the argument.


You have no argument sheriff. So far all the fake propaganda you post hold no truth. You know it’s true. No matter what we say, you’ll always have your racist excuse


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not as much you people believe it's a "conspiracy".............another word for your flagship word collusion. Funny how you people have kicked that word to the curb.


I haven't heard anyone talking about obstruction, maybe that's for the next boat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> You have no argument sheriff. So far all the fake propaganda you post hold no truth. You know it’s true. No matter what we say, you’ll always have your racist excuse


That is so 2016.


----------



## legend (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Without HRC, Mueller is "Not news"


I'm looking forward to his report about her. and the pleas and convictions of her people so far show that he has her in his sights. 

Once again, you just see so deeply, I am in awe. Are you like a professor or something?


----------



## legend (Dec 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> About to have my sleepy tea... what would make you believe I'm a Nixon apologist or supporter. Just stating the obvious that HRC's actions were far more egregious then those of Nixon.


God, another genius on the Iz panel of judges. Of course you're correct. I mean, Nixon was a President of the United States who was forced to resign shortly after the Supreme Court issued a very important ruling against him, right? And Hilary?...I mean , forget about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> I'm looking forward to his report about her. and the pleas and convictions of her people so far show that he has her in his sights.
> 
> Once again, you just see so deeply, I am in awe. Are you like a professor or something?


Collusion?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> God, another genius on the Iz panel of judges. Of course you're correct. I mean, Nixon was a President of the United States who was forced to resign shortly after the Supreme Court issued a very important ruling against him, right? And Hilary?...I mean , forget about it.


Agree.  But you people nominated her.  She lost because of the Russians is still the story last I checked.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> God, another genius on the Iz panel of judges. Of course you're correct. I mean, Nixon was a President of the United States who was forced to resign shortly after the Supreme Court issued a very important ruling against him, right? And Hilary?...I mean , forget about it.


A little early to be drinking the hard stuff. You know there are ways to become a legend that don't involve killing your liver... and you're right. You should just forget about it especially since you can't follow along.

Maybe creating this second account is just not for you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> Once again, you just see so deeply, I am in awe. Are you like a professor or something?


OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> A little early to be drinking the hard stuff. You know there are ways to become a legend that don't involve killing your liver... and you're right. You should just forget about it especially since you can't follow along.
> 
> Maybe creating this second account is just not for you?


She might have something in her past she is ashamed of.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought all along it was going to turn out to be all about obstruction of justice, just like Nixon.


Sure you did Magoo...


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sure you did Magoo...


And just like Nixon, there are still suckers that believe t and N are not crooks.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven't heard anyone talking about obstruction, maybe that's for the next boat.


Obstruction has been obvious to all but the most loyal suckers since the firing of Comey.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> I'm looking forward to his report about her. and the pleas and convictions of her people so far show that he has her in his sights.
> 
> Once again, you just see so deeply, I am in awe. Are you like a professor or something?


This is probably too subtle for Izzy and friends.


----------



## legend (Dec 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> A little early to be drinking the hard stuff. You know there are ways to become a legend that don't involve killing your liver... and you're right. You should just forget about it especially since you can't follow along.
> 
> Maybe creating this second account is just not for you?


But I do follow along. There's an investigation of the Trump campaign and a number of his closest associates are pleading guilty and/or cooperating. It's great observing American justice in action.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Fucking Snowflakes


Dean Martin’s Daughter Vows to Sing ‘Baby It’s Cold Outside’ After Ohio Radio Station Bans Classic Song

“It won the Oscar for ‘Best Original Song’ in the 1949 film ‘Neptune’s Daughter.’ It’s been recorded by dozens of the world’s top recording artists for over 60 years, including my dad Dean Martin,” his daughter Deana Martin told Fox News. “This song is included in his very successful 1959 ‘Winter Romance’ album and I’m very proud that it has become an evergreen favorite that is played every holiday season.”
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2018/12/08/dean-martin-daughter-vows-to-sing-baby-its-cold-outside-after-ohio-radio-station-bans-classic-song/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi-7pXzpJHfAhUKVa0KHcWACVwQqUMwBXoECAwQGQ&usg=AOvVaw1OyGGi66PkWy3eQ2hsctXJ


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> But I do follow along. There's an investigation of the Trump campaign and a number of his closest associates are pleading guilty and/or cooperating. It's great observing American justice in action.


Actually you only follow what you choose to believe..


----------



## legend (Dec 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Actually you only follow what you choose to believe..


Nope. I follow what's actually going on. Or I could mumble "lock her up" to myself like a nut. She's not getting locked up. Have you noticed who is? Maybe you haven't. Ask Iz to draw you a diagram of who is getting locked up in the Mueller investigation, specifying their relationship to the President.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> Nope. I follow what's actually going on. Or I could mumble "lock her up" to myself like a nut. She's not getting locked up. Have you noticed who is? Maybe you haven't.


What? You don't want to actually say who's gonna get locked up? Do you believe what Nixon did was worse then what HRC did? Cause that was my point before you couldn't follow along..


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucking Snowflakes
> View attachment 3592
> 
> Dean Martin’s Daughter Vows to Sing ‘Baby It’s Cold Outside’ After Ohio Radio Station Bans Classic Song
> ...


The Neptune's Daughter version is entertaining, especially the role reversal in the second part.  Trivia - this musical number was substituted for another that the censors knocked out.  THAT must have been something.


----------



## legend (Dec 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What? You don't want to actually say who's gonna get locked up? Do you believe what Nixon did was worse then what HRC did? Cause that was my point before you couldn't follow along..


.
What a stupid and irrelevant question. I know she wasn't president. I know she wasn't forced out of office. Why would I compare her to a president? Just look at who's been locked up so far and keep watching the findings of wrongdoing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

espola said:


> The Neptune's Daughter version is entertaining, especially the role reversal in the second part.  Trivia - this musical number was substituted for another that the censors knocked out.  THAT must have been something.


PC run amuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> Nope. I follow what's actually going on. Or I could mumble "lock her up" to myself like a nut. She's not getting locked up. Have you noticed who is? Maybe you haven't. Ask Iz to draw you a diagram of who is getting locked up in the Mueller investigation, specifying their relationship to the President.


What do you think about the FBI people fired, leaving, under investigation?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

espola said:


> And just like Nixon, there are still suckers that believe t and N are not crooks.


Jan 3rd is when we get to find out how many votes the Russians got for Trump right?  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> But I do follow along. There's an investigation of the Trump campaign and a number of his closest associates are pleading guilty and/or cooperating. It's great observing American justice in action.


Agree.  The sooner we find out how many votes the russians got for Trump the better


----------



## legend (Dec 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  The sooner we find out how many votes the russians got for Trump the better


Damn you never fail to educate. I didn't even know that's what they are seeking to determine. I only knew they concluded tat the Russians meddled in our election but, per usual, Iz the Genius tells us what else they are looking for. I gotta start taking notes.


----------



## legend (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think about the FBI people fired, leaving, under investigation?


Makes me happy that we seek a clean and unbiased investigation. 
Remember what Sarah Sanders said? "If you're attacking FBI agents because you're under criminal investigation, you're losing."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2018)

espola said:


> And just like Nixon, there are still suckers that believe t and N are not crooks.


After seeing the Watergate Hearings and hearing all the evidence, I don't know anyone foolish enough to think Nixon wasn't a crook.
But there are a a few suckers who would not have confirmed Kavanaugh with nothing more than a last minute accusation and vengeful hope...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 8, 2018)

ORDER NO. 3915-2017
APPOINTMENT OF SPECIAL COUNSEL
TO INVESTIGATE RUSSIAN INTERFERENCE WITH THE
2016 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION AND RELATED MATTERS


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> Damn you never fail to educate. I didn't even know that's what they are seeking to determine. I only knew they concluded tat the Russians meddled in our election but, per usual, Iz the Genius tells us what else they are looking for. I gotta start taking notes.


Why?  The forum does it for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> Makes me happy that we seek a clean and unbiased investigation.
> Remember what Sarah Sanders said? "If you're attacking FBI agents because you're under criminal investigation, you're losing."


You're not paying attention either.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> .
> What a stupid and irrelevant question. I know she wasn't president. I know she wasn't forced out of office. Why would I compare her to a president? Just look at who's been locked up so far and keep watching the findings of wrongdoing.


Are you in first grade? So a question is asked and you wont answer it because it will make you look bad. You guys crack me up. Go back to drinking... you do that better then following questions.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're not paying attention either.


This guy has major A.D.D.


----------



## messy (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey kids, who’s in jail? Looks like you guys are freaking out and you just want to talk about Hilary. She must be reallly powerful because she’s all you talk about.
Settle down. Trump already told us that he’s in the clear, remember?
Fun!


----------



## legend (Dec 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you in first grade? So a question is asked and you wont answer it because it will make you look bad. You guys crack me up. Go back to drinking... you do that better then following questions.


I must be drinking, you're right. I thought I just read where Trump's campaign manager is in jail? And his own personal lawyer is going to jail?
That can't be right. That must have said Hillary's lawyer and campaign manager, right? LOL!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey kids, who’s in jail? Looks like you guys are freaking out and you just want to talk about Hilary. She must be reallly powerful because she’s all you talk about.
> Settle down. Trump already told us that he’s in the clear, remember?
> Fun!


Yup.  I just wanted to hear about how many votes the russians stole to hand the election to Donny T.  Otherwise we're just talking about the inferior marketing arm of team Hilz who felt the Bern in 2016.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> I must be drinking, you're right. I thought I just read where Trump's campaign manager is in jail? And his own personal lawyer is going to jail?
> That can't be right. That must have said Hillary's lawyer and campaign manager, right? LOL!!!


Hmmmm I sense uncertainty.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2018)

legend said:


> I must be drinking, you're right. I thought I just read where Trump's campaign manager is in jail? And his own personal lawyer is going to jail?
> That can't be right. That must have said Hillary's lawyer and campaign manager, right? LOL!!!


You have a serious case of A.D.D. Show me were I even brought up Trump. Can you say paranoid? Do yourself a favor and check in to Betty Ford...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you in first grade? So a question is asked and you wont answer it because it will make you look bad. You guys crack me up. Go back to drinking... you do that better then following questions.


She knows, just playing dumb.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She knows, just playing dumb.


I don't think Legend is playing...


----------



## legend (Dec 9, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You have a serious case of A.D.D. Show me were I even brought up Trump. Can you say paranoid? Do yourself a favor and check in to Betty Ford...


you go ahead and keep talking about hillary, you love it!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

legend said:


> you go ahead and keep talking about hillary, you love it!


The Russians stole how many votes?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 9, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump's base mindset/cult and the Dunning-Kruger effect*
> 
> In the past, some prominent psychologists have explained President Donald Trump’s unwavering support by alluding to a well-established psychological phenomenon known as the “Dunning-Kruger effect.” The effect is a type of cognitive bias, where people with little expertise or ability assume they have superior expertise or ability. This overestimation occurs as a result of the fact that they don’t have enough knowledge to know they don’t have enough knowledge. Or, stated more harshly, they are “too dumb to know they are dumb.” This simple but loopy concept has been demonstrated dozens of times in well-controlled psychology studies and in a variety of contexts. However, until now, the effect had not been studied in one of the most obvious and important realms—political knowledge.
> 
> ...


TDS.


----------



## legend (Dec 9, 2018)

A lot of people in trouble for lying about their Russian contacts, aren't there? Why would they lie? That gets them in trouble!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

legend said:


> A lot of people in trouble for lying about their Russian contacts, aren't there? Why would they lie? That gets them in trouble!


How many votes did the Russians steal for Trump?


----------



## legend (Dec 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal for Trump?


maybe 1, maybe 10,000,000. "we may never know". we only know that a lot of trump's people lied about it and they and he are in trouble. then again, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 9, 2018)

legend said:


> maybe 1, maybe 10,000,000. "we may never know". we only know that a lot of trump's people lied about it and they and he are in trouble. then again, you wouldn't understand.


"a lot" SMFH.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

legend said:


> maybe 1, maybe 10,000,000. "we may never know". we only know that a lot of trump's people lied about it and they and he are in trouble. then again, you wouldn't understand.


I agree that "we may never know".  I also understand that people supposedly lied about what we may never know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> "a lot" SMFH.


Emotional hemophilliacs gravitate toward such terms.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 9, 2018)

legend said:


> you go ahead and keep talking about hillary, you love it!


Typical liberal tactic... can't answer a question so deflect. Well done! At least you're kinda good at something...

Now go have another drink.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal for Trump?


You are asking the wrong question.  How many votes did they conspire to steal?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I agree that "we may never know".  I also understand that people supposedly lied about what we may never know.


Quit fucking crying little bitch.


----------



## legend (Dec 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I agree that "we may never know".  I also understand that people supposedly lied about what we may never know.


Why would you say "supposedly lied" after they have admitted it? Never mind...


----------



## legend (Dec 9, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Typical liberal tactic... can't answer a question so deflect. Well done! At least you're kinda good at something...
> 
> Now go have another drink.


I'm pretty comfortable knowing you think HRC won. Do you get educated the same place as IZ? HRC is president and a house is not an asset.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit fucking crying little bitch.


You would think that you having trump on the ropes and all you would be in a better mood.


----------



## espola (Dec 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You would think that you having trump on the ropes and all you would be in a better mood.


There is still a lying criminal fraud in the WH, and he has put at least one lying fraud on the Supreme Court.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit fucking crying little bitch.


Tell us how you really feel I’ole. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

espola said:


> There is still a lying criminal fraud in the WH, and he has put at least one lying fraud on the Supreme Court.


Coocoo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2018)

espola said:


> There is still a lying criminal fraud in the WH, and he has put at least one lying fraud on the Supreme Court.


How is RBG doing these days?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

legend said:


> I'm pretty comfortable knowing you think HRC won. Do you get educated the same place as IZ? HRC is president and a house is not an asset.


Good boy....girl.....zer?  Maybe you can tell us how many less electoral votes Hillary got because of the Russians.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

legend said:


> Why would you say "supposedly lied" after they have admitted it? Never mind...


Right.  Just tell us how many votes the Russians stole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

espola said:


> You are asking the wrong question.  How many votes did they conspire to steal?


You must be the only that doesn't know.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 9, 2018)

legend said:


> I'm pretty comfortable knowing you think HRC won. Do you get educated the same place as IZ? HRC is president and a house is not an asset.


Keep trying Sunshine.  The harder you try the more you reveal your uncompromising allegiance to liberal ideology .


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 9, 2018)

espola said:


> There is still a lying criminal fraud in the WH, and he has put at least one lying fraud on the Supreme Court.


Sucker...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

Instant gratification is the norm. We stream movies on Netflix, we get 2-day shipping thanks to Amazon Prime, and when there’s a coup taking place in Turkey, our friends on Twitter make sure we know about it within minutes.

Netflix, Amazon, and Twitter are wonderful services. But our demand as consumers for more and more information delivered at faster and faster rates has brought about the 24-hour news outlets we have today.
*
What sells? Doom and gloom. That’s strange. We live amidst unprecedented prosperity. Why is this not news?*

Instead of accepting these dreary reports as conventions, perhaps it’s better for us to ask ourselves, is the world really so hateful, violent, and full of graft as CNN and Fox News would have us believe? Why are these the stories that are being fed to us? Are we maybe a bit too hungry for them? How should we navigate the news in this era of instant gratification?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

Orwell’s Animal Farm parodies Soviet propaganda:

On Sunday mornings Squealer, holding down a long strip of paper with his trotter, would read out to them lists of figures
proving that the production of every class of foodstuff had increased by two hundred percent, three hundred percent, or five hundred 
percent, as the case might be. The animals saw no reason to disbelieve him, especially as they could no longer remember very clearly what conditions had been like before the Rebellion. All the same, there were days when they felt that they would sooner have had less figures and more food.

The point: In a totalitarian state, there’s a chasm between daily life and the media. Daily life is awful, but the media trumpets the glory of the status quo.

*The West now has a comparable chasm between daily life and the media, but it goes in the opposite direction.*  Daily life is wonderful. Unless you actively hunt for outliers, you’re surrounded by well-fed, healthy, safe, comfortable people enjoying a cornucopia of amusement. *The media, however, uses the vastness of the world to show us non-stop terror, hate, fear, brutality, and poverty - not just in the third World, but right here at home*.--Bryan Caplan


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

Why would the media strive to make audiences doubt their own two eyes? In the Soviet Union, the explanation is obvious: The Party used its media monopoly to brainwash its citizens into accepting, if not relishing, their wretched existence.

It’s tempting to tell a mirror image story for the West: Hostile journalists seek to undermine a glorious world they hate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

But even if these cartoonish motives were operative, Western media is manifestly competitive, so you have to ask, “Why hasn’t competition stopped the brainwashing?” The only credible response is that media consumers like hearing about a world of terror, hate, fear, brutality, and poverty.

*I can’t fathom why anyone would crave a daily dose of this intellectual poison, but see no other explanation for our Orwellian situation.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

The Media and Trump Are Both to Blame for the Death of Truth

Julian Adorney and Sean Malone

The Washington Post recently criticized President Trump’s Tweet storm about being wiretapped, mocking his claims as baseless. They argue that he’s sowing dissent and making up facts to distract the media from important issues. The Post neglected to mention that the FBI and other agencies have been surveilling Trump’s advisors, or that in October the FBI obtained a warrant to wiretap Trump’s “associates.”

While the wiretaps were directed at those in Trump’s orbit rather than Trump himself, his accusations have more merit than the Post admits.

This is becoming a trend: *the media is eroding its credibility both by publishing factually incorrect stories about Trump and by accusing him of lying even when he’s telling the truth.* In short, they’re committing the same heresies against truth that Trump is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit fucking crying little bitch.


Projecting once again ratboy.....?
Oh yeah you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 9, 2018)

espola said:


> There is still a lying criminal fraud in the WH, and he has put at least one lying fraud on the Supreme Court.


So you haven't stopped beating your wife...how do you live with yourself?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not as much you people believe it's a "conspiracy".............another word for your flagship word collusion. Funny how you people have kicked that word to the curb.


Conspiracy!!! HAHAHAHA... there we go ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You would think that you having trump on the ropes and all you would be in a better mood.


Why a better mood. That crook is making a fool out of all of us. Including yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> That crook is making a fool out of all of us.


But you do it better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Conspiracy!!! HAHAHAHA... there we go ladies and gentlemen.


Yes.  You people relegated collusion because you can't tell us how many votes the Russians stole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Belgian Government Collapses Over UN Migration Pact
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2018/12/10/belgian-government-un-migration-pact/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjenumjmpXfAhVQA6wKHY5UBb0QqUMwAHoECAoQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0mavi5zROKPN15kvZjc971&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Poll: 6-in-7 GOP Voters Say Minorities Favored over White Americans
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/09/poll-6-7-gop-voters-minorities-favored/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjenumjmpXfAhVQA6wKHY5UBb0QqUMwAXoECAoQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1pF7MTJq2auLLDUuwn5zdl&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

White Privilege and Illegal Immigration
EILEEN F. TOPLANSKY
If white privilege is so awful, wouldn't it be hypocritical to come to a country that is predominantly white?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/white_privilege_and_illegal_immigration.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

'Your time is up, white people': South African parliament targets next March for land expropriation
DECEMBER 9, 2018
"When the blood flows it will be on your hands," said one opposition member.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/your_time_is_up_white_people_south_african_parliament_targets_next_march_for_land_expropriation.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Employment and the Vote
RICK HAYES
Liberal-controlled cities are massively dysfunctional for many reasons, but perhaps the single most destructive element is the unfair redistribution o...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/employment_and_the_vote.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> White Privilege and Illegal Immigration
> EILEEN F. TOPLANSKY
> If white privilege is so awful, wouldn't it be hypocritical to come to a country that is predominantly white?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/white_privilege_and_illegal_immigration.html


The *1917 Immigration Act*, also known as the Asiatic Barred Zone *Act*, was a law passed by Congress on February 5, *1917* that restricted the *immigration* of 'undesirables' from other countries, including "idiots, imbeciles, epileptics, alcoholics, poor, criminals, beggars, any person suffering attacks of insanity, those ...
I’d say a couple got through.  White priv is a myth.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  You people relegated collusion because you can't tell us how many votes the Russians stole.


And you people want answers to an investigation by a REPUBLICAN that hasn’t been completed. 
At the end of the day you’ll change your tune and call it a conspiracy. So just like the others.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Belgian Government Collapses Over UN Migration Pact
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2018/12/10/belgian-government-un-migration-pact/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjenumjmpXfAhVQA6wKHY5UBb0QqUMwAHoECAoQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0mavi5zROKPN15kvZjc971&ampcf=1


Donald Trump scared again this morning!!!


----------



## legend (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> And you people want answers to an investigation by a REPUBLICAN that hasn’t been completed.
> At the end of the day you’ll change your tune and call it a conspiracy. So just like the others.


NO COLLUSION! LOL. They're desperate to find collusion and while 10 other crimes are found by 10 other people as the administration squirms, Trump and his remaining few diehards will be screaming that refrain. And the wheels of justice turn. Any minute now Mueller will pivot to the real criminal...Hillary.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you do it better.


LOL !!!
Pay close attention dummy. 


legend said:


> NO COLLUSION! LOL. They're desperate to find collusion and while 10 other crimes are found by 10 other people as the administration squirms, Trump and his remaining few diehards will be screaming that refrain. And the wheels of justice turn. Any minute now Mueller will pivot to the real criminal...Hillary.


hahahaha.. another clown in the house !! I’ll screen shot this one and remind you later ..


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> LOL !!!
> Pay close attention dummy.
> 
> hahahaha.. another clown in the house !! I’ll screen shot this one and remind you later ..


Hey dumb ass legend has the same case of TDS as you... Whoops haha.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey dumb ass legend has the same case of TDS as you... Whoops haha.


What’s up Yogi. Welcome back stupid. How’s your trump argument going.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hey dumb ass legend has the same case of TDS as you... Whoops haha.


Feeding Frenzy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 10, 2018)

legend said:


> NO COLLUSION! LOL. They're desperate to find collusion and while 10 other crimes are found by 10 other people as the administration squirms, Trump and his remaining few diehards will be screaming that refrain. And the wheels of justice turn. Any minute now Mueller will pivot to the real criminal...Hillary.


Ten other crimes...please list these crimes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> And you people want answers to an investigation by a REPUBLICAN that hasn’t been completed.
> At the end of the day you’ll change your tune and call it a conspiracy. So just like the others.


Assuming the collusion took place is one thing.  Finding out how many votes rhe Russians stole is going to be.....


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> What’s up Yogi. Welcome back stupid. How’s your trump argument going.


You write like a 1st grader and you call me stupid...that's rich. Did they not have an immersion program when you tried for your GED?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

*It’s on: SNL accuses Oscars of applying a curious double standard to Hart*
Ed Morrissey Dec 10, 2018 10:01 AM
Top Pick





“Didn’t the Academy nominate Mel Gibson for an award just last year


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

*Black Privilege.*

America’s biggest serial killer



That Gosnell could have been a much more prolific killer than Little is not perplexing, for two reasons. People who should have known did not want to know because knowing would have forced them to answer questions about when in an infant’s gestation it is preposterous to deny that a baby is present. And given that most “reproductive rights” militants oppose restrictions on late-term abortions because pre-born babies supposedly have no more moral significance than tumors, Gosnell sincerely thought he was doing nothing wrong in guaranteeing dead babies for those who paid for late-term abortions. This is why, in the movie and as actually happened, a female prosecutor is accurately warned by her supervisor that she would be characterized as “the prosecutor who went after reproductive rights.”

No one knows how many — certainly hundreds, probably thousands — spinal cords Gosnell snipped before the 2010 raid on his “clinic.” Law enforcement came looking for illegal drugs. They also found jars of babies’ feet, fetal remains in toilets and milk cartons, and a pervasive smell of cat feces — in a facility that had not been inspected for 17 years. Pennsylvania nail salons receive biennial inspections.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Black Privilege.*
> 
> America’s biggest serial killer
> 
> ...


Nothing but EVIL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

NFL
*Published* 6 hours ago
*Kaepernick would reportedly sign with any NFL team -- even the Redskins*







Washington Redskins coach Jay Gruden said last week the team "talked about and discussed" bringing in Kaepernick for a tryout "but we will probably go in a different direction." (AP Photo/Tony Avelar, File)

Free-agent quarterback Colin Kaepernick reportedly would play for the Washington Redskins, or any team, should he get offered a job with three weeks left in the regular season.



Kaepernick, who last played for the San Francisco 49ers, would play for Washington despite the controversy over the team’s logo and name and team owner Dan Snyder’s criticism about players kneeling during the national anthem, sources told Yahoo Sports on Sunday.


“He’s a professional Super Bowl-caliber quarterback and in the best shape of his life and he would play if given the opportunity on any NFL team,” a source told Yahoo Sports.

Kaepernick, who sparked controversy around the league when he decided to kneel during the national anthem in protest of perceived racial injustice across the U.S., has reportedly been working out and staying prepped in ready should an NFL team call his phone.

Redskins coach Jay Gruden said last week the team has “discussed” signing Kaepernick internally, but chose to go with Josh Johnson instead to back up March Sanchez. Sanchez hadn’t thrown a pass since 2016 and Johnson since 2011 before both players signed with Washington. Sources told Yahoo Sports the organization never reached out to Kaepernick.


“No call for a job, no call for a tryout, no calls period – nothing,” a source told Yahoo Sports.

The Redskins are 6-7 after Sunday’s loss to the New York Giants. The team is tied for second in the NFC East


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You write like a 1st grader and you call me stupid...that's rich. Did they not have an immersion program when you tried for your GED?


If you only knew where I work and what I do. I may write like one. You think like one. Hahaha.. still stupid.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Assuming the collusion took place is one thing.  Finding out how many votes rhe Russians stole is going to be.....


Let’s wait and see. So far other felonies have been committed. The ones you wish to ignore.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Feeding Frenzy.


Deputy you know better. Where’s the wall chant? Is that over ?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Let’s wait and see. So far other felonies have been committed. The ones you wish to ignore.


Felonies?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> If you only knew where I work and what I do. I may write like one. You think like one. Hahaha.. still stupid.


Where do you work and what do you do Einstein that have you such a grasp of the English language?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> If you only knew where I work and what I do. I may write like one. You think like one. Hahaha.. still stupid.


Okay Avenatti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Where do you work and what do you do Einstein that have you such a grasp of the English language?


Must be an academic.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must be an academic.


That would make sense. Probably UC Riverside.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Great.
*Hmmm: Roberts, Kavanaugh throw in with SCOTUS’ liberal wing on Planned Parenthood defunding?*
Ed Morrissey Dec 10, 2018 12:01 PM
Top Pick





Thomas: “Abdicating our judicial duty


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Deputy you know better. Where’s the wall chant? Is that over ?


Not by a long shot, I say we shut the gubment down for the rest of the year.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 10, 2018)

messy said:


> And yet millions more vote for Dems than Republicans. Maybe they don’t just make base, emotional decisions like a mob. “Lock her up!” “Drill baby drill!”


You mean emotional like this? These are your guys. Dems at their best...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean emotional like this? These are your guys. Dems at their best...


Wish I could say I'm shocked by the behavior, but after being on this forum awhile, I know TDS to be a real mental disease.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean emotional like this? These are your guys. Dems at their best...


Tough guys smashing their Mom's TV's.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

I believe this is what they call a Punk-Ass-Bitch.







*NBA star under fire after calling Moon landing fake...*


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe this is what they call a Punk-Ass-Bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But of course the moon landing was fake. It was a bunch of federal government employees foisting a giant hoax among the American people to keep soaking the taxpayers for their huge NASA bureaucracy. It’s like all those federal government scientists who keep talking about global warming, just to keep soaking the taxpayers. Federal government plot. What are you, some kind of federal government-loving libtard?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 10, 2018)

messy said:


> But of course the moon landing was fake. It was a bunch of federal government employees foisting a giant hoax among the American people to keep soaking the taxpayers for their huge NASA bureaucracy. It’s like all those federal government scientists who keep talking about global warming, just to keep soaking the taxpayers. Federal government plot. What are you, some kind of federal government-loving libtard?


That was before the hippies infiltrated our government and academia.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 10, 2018)

messy said:


> But of course the moon landing was fake. It was a bunch of federal government employees foisting a giant hoax among the American people to keep soaking the taxpayers for their huge NASA bureaucracy. It’s like all those federal government scientists who keep talking about global warming, just to keep soaking the taxpayers. Federal government plot. What are you, some kind of federal government-loving libtard?


Speaking of libertards here is another one of your friends...


http://insider.foxnews.com/2018/12/06/mark-steyn-blasts-sprankle-saying-god-impregnated-mary-jesus-without-consent


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Collusion remember?  That's the only reason this investigation was started in the first place.  I know it was hard to imagine that your candidate would lose but she did.     How many votes did the Russians muster up for Trump?  And what is it that the Russians knew that the American public didn't already know about Hillary?  Remember, your party also felt the Bern.  Stop trying to blame your candidates loss on everyone but the candidate herself.  I know 2016 and early 2017 are hard to remember for you people.  But try to remember why we are where we are with this Mueller investigation.  Cherry pick the story all you want.  But unless it can be proved that Trump and the Russians stole the election, you people are getting all worked up for nothing.  Correlation is not causation.





Multi Sport said:


> Speaking of libertards here is another one of your friends...
> 
> 
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2018/12/06/mark-steyn-blasts-sprankle-saying-god-impregnated-mary-jesus-without-consent



*Democrats = Flat Earth Society*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

messy said:


> But of course the moon landing was fake. It was a bunch of federal government employees foisting a giant hoax among the American people to keep soaking the taxpayers for their huge NASA bureaucracy. It’s like all those federal government scientists who keep talking about global warming, just to keep soaking the taxpayers. Federal government plot. What are you, some kind of federal government-loving libtard?


You haven’t changed I’ole.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not by a long shot, I say we shut the gubment down for the rest of the year.


Did you go to  UC riverside too ? LOL !


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Speaking of libertards here is another one of your friends...
> 
> 
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2018/12/06/mark-steyn-blasts-sprankle-saying-god-impregnated-mary-jesus-without-consent


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Okay Avenatti


I actually like that one. But I was going for Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I actually like that one. But I was going for Trump.


Everybody is going for Trump.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Everybody is going for Trump.


Trump still has both chambers of congress. Why hasn’t he been able to do anything about this Mueller investigation?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3600


No need to post a selfie of yourself...


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> No need to post a selfie of yourself...[/
> It wasn’t that funny. Try again clown.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Trump still has both chambers of congress. Why hasn’t he been able to do anything about this Mueller investigation?


Don’t know.  Maybe he won’t have to once we come up with the numbers of votes the Russians stole from Hilz


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t know.  Maybe he won’t have to once we come up with the numbers of votes the Russians stole from Hilz


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 10, 2018)

@Fishme1 
Do you need a lesson on how to post on the forum? Stop trying so hard Sunshine, you're gonna hurt yourself...


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I actually like that one. But I was going for Trump.









*I'll bet you do......He's on a financial " Puka " roll that just keeps getting worse.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3603


How many votes did the Russians steal again?  I never grow tired of asking that question.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3603


*You can print it up and " Rub " it up in private Fishysmellinashpuka....we don't need to see it.*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal again?  I never grow tired of asking that question.


Well I never grow tired of telling you the investigation ran by REPUBLICAN Robert Mueller is not yet complete. However Rob Rosenstein the OTHER republican is overseeing the investigation. So we should know soon. Be patient.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'll bet you do......He's on a financial " Puka " roll that just keeps getting worse.*


As he should be if he broke the law. Don’t you think


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You can print it up and " Rub " it up in private Fishysmellinashpuka....we don't need to see it.*


The truth hurts doesn’t it nonono. I’m here if you need a hug.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> The truth hurts doesn’t it nonono. I’m here if you need a hug.










*Double Hug ...........*


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> @Fishme1
> Do you need a lesson on how to post on the forum? Stop trying so hard Sunshine, you're gonna hurt yourself...


Yes teach me. Show me how.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Double Hug ...........*


Yawning... ZZzzzzz..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 10, 2018)

For two years all the left has been chanting is collusion, vote tampering, election fraud.
In the last week the left has all but dropped that claim & has swung into violations of campaign finance laws.
What will it be next week?
See John Edwards for precedent...from wikipoo.
_"A federal grand jury in North Carolina indicted Edwards in 2011 on six felony charges of violating multiple federal campaign contribution laws to cover up an extramarital affair to which he admitted, following his 2008 campaign. Edwards was found not guilty on one count, and the judge declared a mistrial on the remaining five charges, as the jury was unable to come to an agreement. The Justice Department dropped the remaining charges and did not attempt to retry Edwards."_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 10, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Well I never grow tired of telling you the investigation ran by REPUBLICAN Robert Mueller is not yet complete. However Rob Rosenstein the OTHER republican is overseeing the investigation. So we should know soon. Be patient.


I never get tired of you stating irrelevant facts either.  What did the Russians tell us that we didn’t already know about Hilz.  You people know that Comey Bot and Bernie bot did a lot of damage to the democrats as a whole.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I never get tired of you stating irrelevant facts either.  What did the Russians tell us that we didn’t already know about Hilz.  You people know that Comey Bot and Bernie bot did a lot of damage to the democrats as a whole.


Starting with what the fuck does Mueller being a Repub have to do with the time of day. What a dunce.


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Starting with what the fuck does Mueller being a Repub have to do with the time of day. What a dunce.


You’re absolutely right. He’s obviously a credible, accomplished and unbiased individual, approved by all concerned at the time of his appointment, including the President, regardless of the fact that he’s a lifelong conservative Republican.


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal again?  I never grow tired of asking that question.


I didn’t know that was an issue. Did they ever find out how the Watergate break-in helped Nixon’s re-election campaign?  Nobody was ever stupid enough to ask...


----------



## Dominic (Dec 10, 2018)

Has anyone crossed the aisle yet? Or are we all entrenched in?  Half believe its all fake, and the other half think it is real. I wonder if you can bet on this fiasco?


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> For two years all the left has been chanting is collusion, vote tampering, election fraud.
> In the last week the left has all but dropped that claim & has swung into violations of campaign finance laws.
> What will it be next week?
> See John Edwards for precedent...from wikipoo.
> _"A federal grand jury in North Carolina indicted Edwards in 2011 on six felony charges of violating multiple federal campaign contribution laws to cover up an extramarital affair to which he admitted, following his 2008 campaign. Edwards was found not guilty on one count, and the judge declared a mistrial on the remaining five charges, as the jury was unable to come to an agreement. The Justice Department dropped the remaining charges and did not attempt to retry Edwards."_


Too funny. “The left.”


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 10, 2018)

messy said:


> You’re absolutely right. He’s obviously a credible, accomplished and unbiased individual, approved by all concerned at the time of his appointment, including the President, regardless of the fact that he’s a lifelong conservative Republican.


What a rube.


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Has anyone crossed the aisle yet? Or are we all entrenched in?  Half believe its all fake, and the other half think it is real. I wonder if you can bet on this fiasco?


What is fake? There is no Special Prosecutor? He hasn’t put anybody close to Trump in jail? 
Who is so oblivious as to think it’s fake?


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Has anyone crossed the aisle yet? Or are we all entrenched in?  Half believe its all fake, and the other half think it is real. I wonder if you can bet on this fiasco?


Here is one wagering site (there are others of similar nature)

https://www.predictit.org/markets/detail/3537/Will-Donald-Trump-be-impeached-in-his-first-term


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Here is one wagering site (there are others of similar nature)
> 
> https://www.predictit.org/markets/detail/3537/Will-Donald-Trump-be-impeached-in-his-first-term


Impeachment proceedings, as they did with Bill Clinton? Or actually out of office?


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2018)

messy said:


> Impeachment proceedings, as they did with Bill Clinton? Or actually out of office?


That particular wager only requires a bill of impeachment passed by the House.  There are other propositions available on that website.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> You’re absolutely right. He’s obviously a credible, accomplished and unbiased individual, approved by all concerned at the time of his appointment, including the President, regardless of the fact that he’s a lifelong conservative Republican.


So is Joe Scarborough, John McCain and espola.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

_
OPINION
US Courts Treat Illegal Immigrants BETTER Than American Citizens
Marina Medvin | December 11, 2018

 










Immigration courts treat asylum seekers lackadaisically, incongruous to how our state and federal courts treat Americans and everyone else seeking a hearing. 


In our legal system, if you don’t show up for court when you’re supposed to, a bench warrant is ordered for your arrest, be it a civil or a criminal case. If you don’t show up, you get arrested the next time that you are stopped for a speeding violation and the officer sees you have a warrant out for your arrest. But the same does not hold for “asylum” seekers. When they don’t show up for court for their mandatory hearings, nothing happens. No bench warrant, no process, nada, nothing. Oh, and before I forget to mention it, most asylum seekers - they don’t show up for their hearings. That is the dirty-little-secret that CNN likes to keep hidden in a dark corner.

“Recent data from Department of Homeland Security makes it clear – over 40,000 immigrants accused of illegal border crossings last year simply never appeared for their court proceedings,” U.S. Republican Senator Jim Inhofe wrote in a press release earlier this summer. And nothing happened to them. More strikingly, their information was never entered into police databases. They are somewhere amongst us right now. And, unlike the rest of us, who would be wanted by the police the second we miss our court dates, police will never know that these individuals failed to appear for their mandatory hearings. 

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

*Gender Wage Gap Is Due To Men Working Longer Hours*
December 10th, 2018
_





GLASGOW, SCOTLAND - OCTOBER 23: Demonstrators hold placards as they attend a rally in George Square following a march for equal pay for Glasgow council workers on October 23, 2018 in Glasgow, Scotland. Schools and home-care services were disrupted as an estimated 8,000 workers joined a 48-hour walkout, aimed at spurring the settlement of equal-pay claims from thousands of female workers. (Photo by Jeff J Mitchell/Getty Images)


A pair of Harvard University Ph.D. candidates may have put a dagger in the mythical “gender wage gap” oft cited by politicians and pundits as an issue that can be addressed through governmental policy.

In a paper titled, “Why Do Women Earn Less Than Men?” Valentin Bolotnyy and Natalia Emanuel study the unionized environment of the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA).




 the MBTA as a “union shop with uniform hourly wages where men and women adhere to the same rules and receive the same benefits. Workers are promoted on the basis of seniority rather than performance, and male and female workers of the same seniority have the same choices for scheduling, routes, vacation, and overtime. There is almost no scope here for a sexist boss to favor men over women.”_






NEW YORK, NY – MARCH 08: Dozens of women and men attend a rally and march in Washington Square Park for international Women’s Day on March 8, 2018 in New York City. (Photo by Spencer Platt/Getty Images)

And yet, Bolotnyy and Emanuel reported that “female workers earn $0.89 on the male-worker dollar (weekly earnings).” The Ph.D. candidates used “confidential administrative data” on the authority’s bus and train operators “to show that the weekly earnings gap can be explained by the workplace choices that women and men make.”



From the abstract:

Women value time away from work and flexibility more than men, taking more unpaid time off using the Family Medical Leave Act (FMLA) and working fewer overtime hours than men. When overtime hours are scheduled three months in advance, men and women work a similar number of hours; but when those hours are offered at the last minute, men work nearly twice as many. When selecting work schedules, women try to avoid weekend, holiday, and split shifts more than men.

To avoid unfavorable work times, women prioritize their schedules over route safety and select routes with a higher probability of accidents. Women are less likely than men to game the scheduling system by trading off work hours at regular wages for overtime hours at premium wages.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 11, 2018)

Nothing biased about this BUT...Where's Jimmy Acosta in this group?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/12/11/media/time-person-of-the-year-2018/index.html


----------



## legend (Dec 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Nothing biased about this BUT...Where's Jimmy Acosta in this group?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/12/11/media/time-person-of-the-year-2018/index.html


Who's Jimmy Acosta?


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So is Joe Scarborough, John McCain and espola.


Yeah, many lifelong conservative Republicans turned against Trump. Mueller is just looking for crimes, though...he’s found quite a few.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 11, 2018)

legend said:


> Who's Jimmy Acosta?


Who's Donnie? What a dumbass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Nothing biased about this BUT...Where's Jimmy Acosta in this group?
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/12/11/media/time-person-of-the-year-2018/index.html


Haven't heard much from Jimmy lately.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Haven't heard much from Jimmy lately.


Most toddlers behave better after a timeout.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

*Brexit deal in turmoil...** 






*
*NATION HUMILIATION...** 
*
_*Parliament intruder storms Westminster: 'We're coming for you politicians'...*_ *FRANCE: Students vow 'Black Tuesday' protests...** 
*
*Macron's concessions set to blow out French deficit...*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Yeah, many lifelong conservative Republicans turned against Trump. Mueller is just looking for crimes, though...he’s found quite a few.


Unicorns & rainbows.


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Unicorns & rainbows.


Good one.


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> That particular wager only requires a bill of impeachment passed by the House.  There are other propositions available on that website.


I assume the House will bring impeachment proceedings as they did against Clinton.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> I assume the House will bring impeachment proceedings as they did against Clinton.


What does the Senate have to do with that sort of thing?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Yes teach me. Show me how.


First... you have to hit reply, not copy/paste when you want to see the persons post in your reply...

Unlike your reply to my previous post. But I see your getting better. Maybe there is hope for you yet Sunshine...


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> First... you have to hit reply, not copy/paste when you want to see the persons post in your reply...
> 
> Unlike your reply to my previous post. But I see your getting better. Maybe there is hope for you yet Sunshine...


Thanks clown !


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

*Full Macron cave: Wage increases, tax relief*
Jazz Shaw Dec 11, 2018 8:01 AM





So much for that


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3608








BADGERING THE WITNESS?
*IG-protected Clinton whistleblower blasts FBI for ‘police state’ raid on home*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> I didn’t know that was an issue. Did they ever find out how the Watergate break-in helped Nixon’s re-election campaign?  Nobody was ever stupid enough to ask...


It’s not an issue.  That’s the problem.  People are too stupid to ask.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Thanks clown !


No problem Sunshine! Always available for the less fortunate and those in need...


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It’s not an issue.  That’s the problem.  People are too stupid to ask.


LOL!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> I assume the House will bring impeachment proceedings as they did against Clinton.


Silly.  Everyone knows that Comey and Sanders brought pre-election quasi-impeachment proceedings never before seen.  The Russians came up with an exact number of votes required to reflect the effectiveness of those proceedings.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3608


Bad boys, bad boys what you going to do, what you going to do when they come for youuuuuu.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3608


How are the votes that Bernie and Jimmy stole from Hilz coming along?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3608


Just goes to show, one shouldn't lie to the Federal Authorities...unless you're Hillary Clinton.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> I assume the House will bring impeachment proceedings as they did against Clinton.


*Explain to the forum what the Impeachable offenses are....*


*Being an A Typical Lemming Democrat YOU ass-ume quite a lot .....*

*( Make sure you point out the amount of MONEY Rep Nadler has received*
*from Google .....! )*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Explain to the forum what the Impeachable offenses are....*
> 
> 
> *Being an A Typical Lemming Democrat YOU ass-ume quite a lot .....*
> ...


How about the 3 Amigos do that for us,


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Let me guess. You guys are; 1) scared and 2) angry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Let me guess. You guys are; 1) scared and 2) angry.


*He chose... poorly - YouTube*






Similar


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about the 3 Amigos do that for us,


The collusion shops were set up when these three were in office.  We know know this because of the timeline that Mueller himself provided when he attempted to indict 38 Russians last year.  Of course nobody gave a crap about Romney's concerns in regard to the Russians and the snarky reference to the foreign policies of the 1980's.  No wonder people laugh at your Nixon references.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Let me guess. You guys are; 1) scared and 2) angry.


1) alert  2)entertained


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 1) alert  2)entertained


I'm entertained, too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> I'm entertained, too.


But I bought tickets.  Well worth the price of admission.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So is Joe Scarborough, John McCain and espola.


I am not a Republican, but I was once until I figured out too many of them are crooks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I am not a Republican, but I was once until I figured out too many of them are crooks.


Take a gander at the Democrats...it's no better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Yeah, many lifelong conservative Republicans turned against Trump


Not as many as Dems turning against Hilz via Bernie Bot who honeymooned in Russia.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Take a gander at the Democrats...it's no better.


Too many Democrats are fools, which  I found out during my short term as a Democrat.

After that, I was a Libertarian for a while.  They have a serious hypocrisy problem.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I am not a Republican, but I was once until I figured out too many of them are crooks.


Okay Sherlock.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> After that, I was a Libertarian for a while.  They have a serious hypocrisy problem.


Seriously?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

*HORROR: 300 fetuses, infants found in leaky containers in Detroit cemetery...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not as many as Dems turning against Hilz via Bernie Bot who honeymooned in Russia.


Didn't they stay in Putins' suite in Trump tower, Moscow?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 11, 2018)

Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton and Obama, this one is on you.


*Nine-Year-Old Black Girl Allegedly Bullied For Being Friends With Whites Kills Herself*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't they stay in Putins' suite in Trump tower, Moscow?


Pee-gate.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

messy said:


> Let me guess. You guys are; 1) scared and 2) angry.


*Yes we are scared........*

*Scared ....That your " kind " reproduce.*

*Yes we are angry......*

*Angry ......That your " kind " vote !*


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Too many Democrats are fools, which  I found out during my short term as a Democrat.
> 
> After that, I was a Libertarian for a while.  They have a serious hypocrisy problem.


*You're still a DEMOCRAT*

*Still a LIAR*

*And still a THIEF*

*You have a serious hypocrisy problem.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 12, 2018)

messy said:


> Let me guess. You guys are; 1) scared and 2) angry.


YES THEY ARE !


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Yes we are scared........*
> 
> *Scared ....That your " kind " reproduce.*
> 
> ...


So much anger nonono.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 3616


It shuts down every weekend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

*LOL: California Drafting Plan To Tax Text Messages, Reports Say*





Nishan Chaminda De Zoysa / EyeEm / Getty Images
ByJoseph Curl
@josephcurl
December 12, 2018
6.7k views
In California's never-ending quest to tax everything, there are new reports that the liberal state may soon levy a tax on text messages.

California state regulators are working on a plan to charge cell phone users a fee for text messaging, all in the name of collecting taxpayer money to pay for programs to make phone service cheaper to low-income residents, the San Jose Mercury News reported.

No one yet knows how much cell phone users would be charged, but the News says the fee would "likely would be billed as a flat surcharge per customer — one of those irksome fees at the bottom of your wireless bill — not a fee per text."


And cell phone users might have to retroactively pay the fee for the last five years.

Business groups, including the Bay Area Council, California Chamber of Commerce and Silicon Valley Leadership Group and others opposing the idea, calculated the new charges for wireless consumers could total about $44.5 million a year.

But they add that under the regulators’ proposal the charge could be applied retroactively for five years — which they call “an alarming precedent” — and could amount to a bill of more than $220 million for California consumers.

A dense California Public Utilities Commission report laying out the case for the texting surcharge says the Public Purpose Program budget has climbed from $670 million in 2011 to $998 million last year. But the telecommunications industry revenues that fund the program have fallen from $16.5 billion in 2011 to $11.3 billion in 2017, it said.

“This is unsustainable over time,” the report says, arguing that adding surcharges on text messaging will increase the revenue base that funds programs that help low-income Californians afford phone service.

The News said the California Public Utilities Commission is set to vote next month, but added that some business councils object to the plan. “It’s a dumb idea,” Jim Wunderman, president of the Bay Area Council business group, told the paper. “This is how conversations take place in this day and age, and it’s almost like saying there should be a tax on the conversations we have.”

State residents also object, calling the planned tax “dumb” and “unfair.”

“To have them charge us something else is just dumb,” a Bay Area resident told *KNTV*. “I think it’s very unfair, especially for the people that can barely pay for their cell phone plan already.”

Earlier this year, Democratic lawmakers in California put forward a plan to force some businesses to give half of the savings they accrue from the newly-instituted tax cuts back to the state.

State Assemblymen Kevin McCarty (D-Sacramento) and Phil Ting (D-San Francisco) want to impose a tax surcharge on companies in California “making more than $1 million,” according to *SF Gate*. The surcharge instituted by their proposal, ACA22, would transfer the funds accrued by the state to state government programs for middle-class and low-income families.

“Trump’s tax reform plan was nothing more than a middle-class tax increase. It is unconscionable to force working families to pay the price for tax breaks and loopholes benefiting corporations and wealthy individuals," Ting said in a statement. "This bill will help blunt the impact of the federal tax plan on everyday Californians by protecting funding for education, affordable health care, and other core priorities.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Pretty Priceless,
*Hillary Clinton falls down stairs in India two times - YouTube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1biykknonRo
▶ 0:33
Mar 12, 2018 - Uploaded by anzel2002
Hillary _*Clinton falls down stairs in India*_ two times with music BTC:1JpeeNLTAgrHUgN57ES9fxiXL2K4G5acAa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

I can't decide.
Let's take a vote.

*Hillary passes out and gets chucked into her van like a side of beef ...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thNjxRMYOII

Similar
▶ 0:20
Oct 3, 2016 - Uploaded by TexasVeteran
Oh yeah she's fit to be president. Nothing wrong with her health at all, am I right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2018)

Check this out....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Check this out....


Yeah, NO!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *LOL: California Drafting Plan To Tax Text Messages, Reports Say*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course because low income/poor is a disease that needs to be cured by all. Heaven forbid that individuals take responsibility for their actions


Sheriff Joe said:


> *LOL: California Drafting Plan To Tax Text Messages, Reports Say*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_“Trump’s tax reform plan was nothing more than a middle-class tax increase. It is unconscionable to force working families to pay the price for tax breaks and loopholes benefiting corporations and wealthy individuals," Ting said in a statement. "This bill will help blunt the impact of the federal tax plan on everyday Californians by protecting funding for education, affordable health care, and other core priorities.” _

Blasts Trump for the imaginary tax increase, but yet is more than willing to do it...no hypocrisy there. Gotta love these libs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Of course because low income/poor is a disease that needs to be cured by all. Heaven forbid that individuals take responsibility for their actions
> 
> 
> _“Trump’s tax reform plan was nothing more than a middle-class tax increase. It is unconscionable to force working families to pay the price for tax breaks and loopholes benefiting corporations and wealthy individuals," Ting said in a statement. "This bill will help blunt the impact of the federal tax plan on everyday Californians by protecting funding for education, affordable health care, and other core priorities.” _
> ...


I looked at the bill.  Looks like its dead at the moment.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Of course because low income/poor is a disease that needs to be cured by all. Heaven forbid that individuals take responsibility for their actions
> 
> 
> _“Trump’s tax reform plan was nothing more than a middle-class tax increase. It is unconscionable to force working families to pay the price for tax breaks and loopholes benefiting corporations and wealthy individuals," Ting said in a statement. "This bill will help blunt the impact of the federal tax plan on everyday Californians by protecting funding for education, affordable health care, and other core priorities.” _
> ...


Ignore the first part of my response to this post.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Ignore the first part of my response to this post.


I honestly hope you didn’t mean that.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> I honestly hope you didn’t mean that.


Which part?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I looked at the bill.  Looks like its dead at the moment.


Pelosi looks dead too..................


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 12, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Which part?


The first part.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> The first part.


Which part?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 12, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> The first part.


What about the second part?


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 235126, member: 1585"

View attachment 3614

/QUOTE


*Wow .......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

WATCH: Woman Claims Baby Sang Lullaby to Reassure Her Everything Was Okay In A Vision Just Before Aborting It
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2018/12/12/watch-woman-claims-baby-sang-lullaby-vision-just-aborting/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

The left destroying America.

Boy Scouts On Verge Of Bankruptcy
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/12/12/boy-scouts-verge-bankruptcy&ved=2ahUKEwitz8f47JzfAhUIOK0KHVJmCwYQqUMwAXoECAwQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1NnT9EEVmf_-SS9WC1NcRX&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

Media
*PR geniuses who tried to quash exposé of Women’s March leadership got the story tweeted more*
*Beverly Hills Cop II - Women - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BBgUU3_OzE
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

US News
*Teachers’ union president poses with the ‘warriors for justice’ leading the Women’s March*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

*Doesn't fit the left's narrative.*

**



December 13, 2018
*A Nation of Bastards*
By Tim Froehlke


Historically the word “bastard” meant someone whose parents were not married.  But even more than just the marital status of one’s parents, the word also carried with it an implication of defective character that was attributable to such an inauspicious beginning.

One might imagine that without the provision, protection, instruction, and correction of a father, children (boys in particular) would find harsh instruction from the world, like a child  thrown into a swimming pool trying to learn how to swim.



Being thrown into the social world with little instruction can lead a child to develop a jungle-type survival skill set.  Often the skills children develop are how to use people to get what you want or what to do to feel good.  Those who are more capable or lucky learn how to manipulate others and indulge themselves without ending up in jail.  Others never quite get the hang of how to function without attracting the attention of the police.

The statistics are clear:


63% of youth suicides are from fatherless homes
90% of all homeless and runaway children are from fatherless homes
85% of all children who show behavior disorders come from fatherless homes
71% of all high school dropouts come from fatherless homes
70% of juveniles in criminal detention are from fatherless homes.  
The relationship between fatherlessness and imprisonment suggests an importance to fatherhood not often fully appreciated.  The impact of fatherless homes should have been alarming 50 years ago.  Today a 40% rate (80% in many black communities) indicates a society irreparably damaged.  If we consider historical events that contributed to this phenomenon, we can identify three main ones:

1.  The specialized and collectivized work of the industrial age took fathers out of the home.
2.  Compulsory public education took children out of the home.
3.  Feminism took women out of the home.

People may debate the value of these dynamic forces, but most can agree that they are not going to be stopped much less reversed.  Some may attempt to resist these forces by homeschooling or having a home business, but often face great difficulty.  The family of just 100 years ago had more in common with families throughout the ages and cultures than with the vestige that survives in modern life today.  

It is not just illegitimacy that contributes to the bastardization of our country.  Divorce is also a contributing factor in fatherlessness.  There is also that which might be called "de-facto fatherlessness".  The father who resides with a family but is either absent for purposes of work or withdraws into the comfort of TV and alcohol also makes a contribution to fatherlessness.

Paternal influence diminishes with limited time.  However, it almost vanishes when contrasted with the time allocated to the influence from teachers, friends, TV, and the Internet.  Compounding this problem is that since this effect has been progressing for several generations, even if a father had the time to influence his children, he often has little to say because he is unaware of what is happening and why.

The disconnection of children from fathers often makes fathers less interested in the expense and effort to raise them.  Boys raised with decreasing paternal influence often grow to be even less interested in fatherhood.  It has been said that the cure for the disease of adolescence is parenthood.  The implication being that the responsibilities of caring for a child often force a turn away from the selfishness definitive of childhood.  A young man who grows up without seeing the selflessness of a father or benefiting from a father’s correction and discipline often enters adulthood with amplified selfishness.

Like a wolf among sheep, a bastard may grow up thinking that since he has no father (or effectively has none), he has to get whatever he can from others by whatever means are necessary.  The word “bastardize” carries with it the connotation of adulteration.  In a way the young man with little paternal influence may be seen as having excessive contamination with selfishness.  This often plays out through the betrayal of trust.

Americans in particular are somewhat more vulnerable to the betrayal of trust, because we used to be a more Christian nation.  Christianity contributes stability to society in that trust is more easily extended.  A bastard can operate more effectively in societies where there is more trust.  In societies that have few Christians, there is a greater expectation of selfish motives.

We can see where in the past the term bastard used to be reserved for illegitimate children, it now is also applicable to a larger population in proportion to the decrease of paternal discipline, instruction, and correction.

Photo credit: Wikimedia Commons

Historically the word “bastard” meant someone whose parents were not married.  But even more than just the marital status of one’s parents, the word also carried with it an implication of defective character that was attributable to such an inauspicious beginning.

One might imagine that without the provision, protection, instruction, and correction of a father, children (boys in particular) would find harsh instruction from the world, like a child  thrown into a swimming pool trying to learn how to swim.


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The left destroying America.
> 
> Boy Scouts On Verge Of Bankruptcy
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/12/12/boy-scouts-verge-bankruptcy&ved=2ahUKEwitz8f47JzfAhUIOK0KHVJmCwYQqUMwAXoECAwQCQ&usg=AOvVaw1NnT9EEVmf_-SS9WC1NcRX&ampcf=1


This seems like progress. People are coming out of the closet now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> This seems like progress. People are coming out of the closet now.


They need to go back into the closet where they belong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

Get over it already Snowflakes.


NOT SO CONGENIAL
*Miss USA slammed for unkind remarks, impression of Asian competitors*


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Media
> *PR geniuses who tried to quash exposé of Women’s March leadership got the story tweeted more*
> *Beverly Hills Cop II - Women - YouTube
> 
> ...









*Is this the " New " cast for the coming Movie " Mutant Women Attack America ".....*


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get over it already Snowflakes.
> 
> 
> NOT SO CONGENIAL
> *Miss USA slammed for unkind remarks, impression of Asian competitors*


other than the rack, i'd give her about a 6.5. but that would be objectifying women and i'm a good lib so i won't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> other than the rack, i'd give her about a 6.5. but that would be objectifying women and i'm a good lib so i won't.


Whatever you say.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 13, 2018)

messy said:


> other than the rack, i'd give her about a 6.5. but that would be objectifying women and i'm a good lib so i won't.


Good lib?


----------



## Torros (Dec 13, 2018)

legend said:


> Who's Jimmy Acosta?


Wait! You created two new screen names? Are you really that desperate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2018)

Perfect view into the delusional mind of the left,







JUSTIN CARUSO 13 Dec 2018 
*Actress Amy Schumer lamented how women in comedy need to look “super fuckable” in order to get attention in the industry in a new interview, saying that she won’t be dressing that way anymore during her standup comedy act.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

*WALSH: The Left Attacked A White College Student For Saying He Loves White People. That's Wildly Hypocritical. Here's Why.*
by Matt WalshDecember 13, 2018


Too funny

As The Daily Wire reported today, a Columbia University student was put "under investigation," and has been the target of widespread outrage and vitriol, after he praised white people in a viral video. The video shows the student, Julian von Abele, proclaiming his love for himself and his race. At one point he shouts that white people "invented science and industry."

"We saved billions of people from starvation. We built modern civilization... White people are the best thing ever. I love myself and I love my people," the student declares. "F*** yeah, white people! We're white people. We did everything. I don’t hate other people, I just love myself."


von Abele is heckled by a group of other students, who shout at him, flip the middle finger, and weirdly poke his face and his chest. Despite being accused of "assaulting" minorities, the footage never shows him lay hands on anyone. Instead, the angry hecklers put their hands on him multiple times. He never threatens anyone. He is not harassing or attacking anyone. As far as the video shows, he is merely stating his favorable opinion about his own race. This is enough to get him investigated and denounced by his school and called a racist by multiple news outlets.

In a statement posted to Twitter today, von Abele clarified that he is not racist, does not harbor any animosity towards members of other races, and that his admittedly "theatrical" remarks grew from his frustration at the guilt and shame constantly heaped on white people. This clarification will make no difference, of course. A white man cannot say the things he said without being permanently branded as a horrific bigot.

Now the forbidden question: what's actually wrong with what he said? I know what's "wrong" by the current standard and way of thinking, but what's actually, objectively wrong with the content of his rant?


He gives white people credit for "inventing science and industry." This is obviously hyperbole. Just like "white people are the best thing ever" is obviously hyperbole. People often describes things as "the best ever" not meaning it to be interpreted as a literal statement. Last week I had several slices of a delicious deep dish pizza and later described it as "the best thing ever." I realize, of course, that pizza is not literally the best thing. It is only the 5th or 6th best thing out of all the things in existence.

If we can see past the hyperbole, which he admits was hyperbole, there is nothing factually or morally wrong with his comments. White people may not have invented the concept of science or industry, but the fathers of modern science and modern industry are certainly predominately white. White people did not build modern civilization alone, but statistically speaking, they were its predominant builders. White people may not be the best thing ever, but they have often been a very good force in the world. Just as with every race, white people have done some great things and some terrible things. But they have indeed done some great things. That's inarguable.


If von Abele was a member of any other race, and he had been caught on video making the exact same theatrical statements about himself and "his people," there would be no outrage at all. Scratch that: there would be outrage at the people harassing him for expressing his pride. We all know this is the case. It cannot be denied. There is no chance that a person with darker skin would ever be attacked for saying the things von Abele said. This is the double standard we are all supposed to simply accept. But people get tired of double standards after a while. Especially when the double standard demands that a whole race of people express nothing but shame for themselves and their ancestors as all other races of people express nothing but pride in themselves and their ancestors.

White supremacy is a stupid, depraved, ugly thing. White guilt, though, is not the appropriate antidote. You will never cure racism with guilt and resentment. You only breed more of it. So, if we were really serious about fighting it, we would recognize either that racial solidarity is garbage all around, or we would leave people like von Abele alone.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Perfect view into the delusional mind of the left,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheriff tell me. What does the right say about this?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff tell me. What does the right say about this?


I will jump in...she's hideous inside & out and will NEVER  be fuckable.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I will jump in...she's hideous inside & out and will NEVER  be fuckable.


Is it just because you disagree with her believes ?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Is it just because you disagree with her believes ?


Her beliefs?


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WALSH: The Left Attacked A White College Student For Saying He Loves White People. That's Wildly Hypocritical. Here's Why.*
> by Matt WalshDecember 13, 2018
> 
> 
> ...


Sheriff can you please post the article on the 7 year old girl that died in US custody.


----------



## Fishme1 (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Her beliefs?


Typo driving


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Typo driving


I wasn't correcting your grammar, it was a question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff tell me. What does the right say about this?


She is a fat pig and doesn't know it.
I am paraphrasing of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I will jump in...she's hideous inside & out and will NEVER  be fuckable.


I will jump in....no right winger would fuck her,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Is it just because you disagree with her believes ?


Are you blind?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff can you please post the article on the 7 year old girl that died in US custody.


Septic shock occurs in the best hospitals and under the care of the most skilled clinicians. If not caught early it is often fatal and even when diagnosed early still is fatal. 

The left will surely, as you are, to point the finger and use this tradegy as a gotcha moment ... disgusting


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff can you please post the article on the 7 year old girl that died in US custody.


Here you go,

*Infant Delivered Prematurely Following Terror Attack Passes Away; Hamas Celebrates Killer *
By Frank Camp


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 14, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff can you please post the article on the 7 year old girl that died in US custody.


Further more.. All the more reason not to drag your kid thousands miles and putting them in harms way. Or perhaps don't have children when you live in poverty and live in a country that offers zero opportunities to better your life, let alone your offspring.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff can you please post the article on the 7 year old girl that died in US custody.


*Terrible tragedy, shame on those parents for putting their kid in that situation.
Anything else?*

*Guatemala girl, 7, dies in US custody 'of dehydration, shock'*
Washington Post reports the child died of dehydration and shock after being arrested by Border Patrol agents.








Thousands of people are currently waiting in Tijuana, Mexico, to file for asylum in the US [Mohammed Salem/Reuters]
* more on US-Mexico border*

On the border, Trump's wall pledge casts long shadowyesterday
Trump, Pelosi, Schumer openly spar over border wall2 days ago
Migrants separated at US border: 'Donâ€™t hurt my mamma or papa'3 days ago
Migrant caravan causing Mexico businesses to suffer5 days ago
A seven-year-old girl has died after being taken into custody by the US Border Patrol, the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) confirmed on Thursday. 

The girl, from Guatemala, died of dehydration and shock eight hours after she was taken into custody, the Washington Post reported.

On December 6, the child and her father had been held by immigration authorities in the US state of New Mexico as part of a group of 163 people who approached US agents to turn themselves in, the newspaper reported.

Early on December 7, the girl was found to have a 41-degree-Celsius fever and was taken by helicopter to El Paso hospital in Texas where she died, according to the report.

A statement by a DHS spokesperson said: "an accompanied female juvenile detainee began having seizures."



inRead invented by Teads
The names of the girl and her father were not released. The agency, which typically provides food and water to migrants in its custody, is investigating the incident to ensure whether appropriate policies were followed, the Post said.

The death of the child is expected to intensify scrutiny over the conditions endured by those held at Border Patrol stations and Customs and Border Protection (CBP) facilities under the administration of Donald Trump, who has made toughening immigration policies a central tenet of his presidency and has pledged to build a wall along the southern border with Mexico.

"This tragedy represents the worst possible outcome when people, including children, are held in inhumane conditions," Cynthia Pompa, advocacy manager for the ACLU Border Rights Center, said in a statement.

"Lack of accountability and a culture of cruelty within CBP have exacerbated policies that lead to migrant deaths," she added. "In 2016, migrant deaths increased even as the number of border crossings dramatically decreased."

Jerry Nadler, the top Democrat on the House of Representatives Judiciary Committee, wrote on Twitter that the head of the Department of Homeland Security, which oversees Customs and Border Protection, will appear in front of the panel next week.

"We will be demanding immediate answers to this tragedy," Nadler said.

Trump has sought to sow fear over thousands of migrants and refugees who have recently arrived at the border as part of an exodus, initially dubbed the Central American caravan. More than 6,000 people are currently waiting in Tijuana, northwestern Mexico, to file for asylum in the US.
Rights groups estimate many will have to wait up to two months before being allowed in the United States to submit their claims.

Many of the refugees and migrants have told Al Jazeera they are fleeing violence, poverty and political persecution.

Trump has sent more than 5,000 troops to the border to offer logistic support to border patrol agents. The Department of Defence approved a plan to extend the deployment of about 4,000 active-duty troops through January.

"When the Trump administration pushed for the militarisation of the border, including more border wall construction, they are driving people fleeing violence into the deadliest desert regions," said ACLU's Pompa, calling for a "rigorous investigation" into the girl's death and "serious reforms to prevent future deaths".

"The fact that it took a week for this to come to light shows the need for transparency for CBP."

This summer, the Trump administration's "zero tolerance" immigration policy, which resulted in separating children arriving at the border with their parents, caused a national outcry. The policy was mostly reversed.

SOURCE: Al Jazeera and news agencies


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2018)

General
*Attention ladies, it’s time again to heal from your toxic whiteness (for a fee) *


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2018)

messy said:


> other than the rack, i'd give her about a 6.5. but that would be objectifying women and i'm a good lib so i won't.


*Not only are you a LIAR, but a very bad one at that.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Sheriff tell me. What does the right say about this?


*Amy Schumer = Classless pig now sans lipstick*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

_





Don’t get me wrong, amigos. The “mainstream media” does not label gun-control-loving Tim Mc Graw’s upcoming tour in the same manner as does this column. Instead we read stuff like this:  


“Tim McGraw to perform in (totalitarian) Cuba-- McGraw’s 2019 Memorial Day Weekend trek, dubbed “One of Those HavanaNights.”..The McGraw trip offers lodging in ocean-view rooms at (totalitarian) Havana’s upscale Meliá Hotel, where a box of cigars and a bottle of rum will await each traveler. The all-inclusive tour is designed to make foreigners' typical Havana dreams come true, featuring a ride around (totalitarian) Havana in a classic American convertible, a rumba party, and the chance to “Walk in the footsteps of Hemingway and Obama!” in Old (totalitarian) Havana….Prices range from $2,999 to $5,799 for the four days (May 24-27), which does include airfare, (totalitarian) Cuban visas, taxis and other incidentals.”

I apologize for spending time clarifying this issue, amigos. But there was a day when most Americans understood what the term “totalitarian” meant. Indeed, the longest reigning totalitarian dictator in modern history himself explained the issue: “Inside the Revolution (regime), everything-- outside, nothing.” (Fidel Castro, July 16, 1961.)  Like with so many others, Castro copped this line from Benito Mussolini.  

Despite all the poppycock/propaganda from the Fake News Media about “reforms” in Cuba, Raul Castro’s son Alejandro (a fanatical Stalinist and KGB-trained Colonel in Cuba’s Secret police) actually runs Cuba from behind the scenes.


In fact, when Trump-hating CIA director Brennan (secretly) traveled to Cuba in 2015 to do some advance work to help facilitate Obama’s whimpering surrender (called “opening” by the Fake Mews Media) to the Castro-Family Crime-Syndicate (called “Cuba” by the Fake News Media) the man he met with was Alejandro Castro.

You see, amigos: Cuba’s entire economic infrastructure (and especially the tourism industry infrastructure) is majority-owned — not only by the Stalinist regime’s military and secret police sectors (the only people in Cuba with guns, in case you’d forgotten) — but more specifically by the Castro family itself. 

In a presentation a few years ago at a hearing by the House Foreign Affairs Committee debating travel to Cuba by U.S. citizens, Lieutenant Colonel Christopher Simmons, a recently retired Defense Intelligence Agency Cuba specialist, explained the issue in detail. He showed how through a corporation named GAESA, Raul Castro’s military owns virtually every corporation involved in Cuba’s tourism industry, among the Stalinist regime’s top money-makers lately.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

West Virginia University Student Investigated For Border Patrol Halloween Costume
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/39375/west-virginia-university-student-investigated-kassy-dillon?amp&ved=2ahUKEwj---qFuqTfAhUL26wKHajmAu8QqUMwBXoECAkQGQ&usg=AOvVaw099UwrnIj6fyUqj2CDp6M3


----------



## legend (Dec 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing will end Cuba's totalitarian economic infrastructure faster than tourist packages sold by American pop and country stars to go down there and tour and drink and smoke cigars!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

legend said:


> Nothing will end Cuba's totalitarian economic infrastructure faster than tourist packages sold by American pop and country stars to go down there and tour and drink and smoke cigars!


Have you even seen a pinko muslim?
Now you know.


----------



## messy (Dec 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you even seen a pinko muslim?
> Now you know.
> View attachment 3646


Hey is that the very popular 2-term US President who made the logical decision to enable us to take vacations to that nearby island country and start influencing them with our pop stars and country stars and economic power so we can liberalize their country?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey is that the very popular 2-term US President who made the logical decision to enable us to take vacations to that nearby island country and start influencing them with our pop stars and country stars and economic power so we can liberalize their country?


The country is run by the Castro's...period.
The Castro cartel will reap the benefits & the money and continue to enslave the population.
=========================================
Castro's End: With Fidel Castro's death at 90, the encomiums are rolling in, especially from what remains of the American Big Media. But in fact, Castro during his 58 years of dictatorship was an evil man, a communist who tortured, killed and imprisoned with no remorse, a tyrant who tore a once-beautiful country apart and sent its finest citizens into exile.

Yet, the media might as well have been going around with black arm bands following Castro's death.

He was the "George Washington of his country," said Jim Avila of ABC's "Nightline." He "will be revered" for bringing education, social services and health care to Cubans, gushed MSNBC's Andrea Mitchell. CNN's Martin Savidge hailed Castro for "racial integration."

Elsewhere, in print, The New York Times recounted how he "dominated his country with strength and symbolism" — another way of saying he ruled through oppression and relentless propaganda.

Of course, all of these things are the kinds of lies and euphemisms used by left-leaning journalists to cover up for Castro's many crimes against humanity. And it's not limited to these few recent examples.

ABC's talk-queen Barbara Walters had what amounted to a middle-aged school-girl crush on Fidel. Film maker Oliver Stone, perhaps styling himself a latter-day Hemingway, revered Fidel's macho swagger and made a much-derided documentary about him, "Comandante." And Michael Moore, in his film "Sicko," swallowed Cuba's propaganda about its health care system hook, line and sinker.

We could go on. The list is long.

What you won't hear from any of these media mavens is that, at his death, Fidel Castro leaves a Cuba far worse off in almost every way than the one he took over in 1958.  His brother, Raul, who is 85, has been the actual power in the country since Castro fell seriously ill in 2006. Cuba has improved under him, but not much.

After taking power in 1958, the then-youthful revolutionary Fidel vowed that no Cuban mother would "shed a tear" over violence from then on. But once he consolidated power after defeating Cuba's then-leader Fulgencio Batista, Fidel Castro set out on a course of extraordinary revolutionary violence.

He murdered thousands upon thousands. The late R.J. Rummel, a University of Hawaii professor who tracked mass-killings by governments around the world, estimated as many as 141,000 people were murdered by the Castro regime. And that was  just through 1987. Since then, of course, thousands more have been killed.

Genocide Watch says it "holds the Castro regime responsible for the death of thousands of people (executed and died trying to flee the regime)." Both Belgium and Castro's homeland, Spain, have leveled genocide charges against the Jefe Maximo.

Sadly, Castro's Cuba isn't at all unusual for Communist regimes, as noted by Rummel. "Clearly, of all regimes, communist ones have been by far the greatest killer," he said.

What's especially galling is the suggestion -- present in almost every story on Castro's demise -- that he took an impoverished, oppressed nation and turned it into a kind of socialist paradise, with education, social services and health care for all.

This is an utter and complete lie. But don't take our word for it.

entire article:
https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/the-fidel-castro-myth-debunked-the-death-of-a-tyrant-not-a-hero/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too funny!  I watched the Rolling Stones 2016 concert in Havana on TV Friday night.  It was awesome! Then they sang Cuba's national anthem:

You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
You can't always get what you want
But if you try sometimes you just might find
You just might find
You get what you need, oh yeah


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey is that the very popular 2-term US President who made the logical decision to enable us to take vacations to that nearby island country and start influencing them with our pop stars and country stars and economic power so we can liberalize their country?


How did that work out for our diplomats?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The country is run by the Castro's...period.
> The Castro cartel will reap the benefits & the money and continue to enslave the population.
> =========================================
> Castro's End: With Fidel Castro's death at 90, the encomiums are rolling in, especially from what remains of the American Big Media. But in fact, Castro during his 58 years of dictatorship was an evil man, a communist who tortured, killed and imprisoned with no remorse, a tyrant who tore a once-beautiful country apart and sent its finest citizens into exile.
> ...


These current day commies don't care about anything but power.


----------



## messy (Dec 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The country is run by the Castro's...period.
> The Castro cartel will reap the benefits & the money and continue to enslave the population.
> =========================================
> Castro's End: With Fidel Castro's death at 90, the encomiums are rolling in, especially from what remains of the American Big Media. But in fact, Castro during his 58 years of dictatorship was an evil man, a communist who tortured, killed and imprisoned with no remorse, a tyrant who tore a once-beautiful country apart and sent its finest citizens into exile.
> ...


Oh come on. I think we can get back to The Mob running it in no time!


----------



## messy (Dec 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did that work out for our diplomats?


I think those brain wave things turned out to be the Chinese.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> Oh come on. I think we can get back to The Mob running it in no time!


Fuck the mob & fuck Castro,
You probably have no problem with the Saudi's and what they did to Khashoggi...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> I think those brain wave things turned out to be the Chinese.


A commie is a commie.


----------



## messy (Dec 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck the mob & fuck Castro,
> You probably have no problem with the Saudi's and what they did to Khashoggi...


On the contrary. My problem is that our shameful President doesn’t have a problem with Khashoggi’s murder and denies it was the Saudi prince.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> On the contrary. My problem is that our shameful President doesn’t have a problem with Khashoggi’s murder and denies it was the Saudi prince.


Yeah..and you apparently have no problem with the Castro's who have killed thousands...shameful indeed.


----------



## messy (Dec 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah..and you apparently have no problem with the Castro's who have killed thousands...shameful indeed.


Not saying that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> Not saying that.


....."the logical decision to enable us to take vacations to that nearby island country" ....sure you are.


----------



## messy (Dec 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> ....."the logical decision to enable us to take vacations to that nearby island country" ....sure you are.


As opposed to the 40 years they remained under communist influence? Now we got Tim McGraw going there. Better already. Castro’s dead...things will change with our influence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> As opposed to the 40 years they remained under communist influence? Now we got Tim McGraw going there. Better already. Castro’s dead...things will change with our influence.


So you give the Castro's and their decades of murder and enslavement a pass and you hold the Saudi's responsible for a murder....hypocritical much?


----------



## messy (Dec 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you give the Castro's and their decades of murder and enslavement a pass and you hold the Saudi's responsible for a murder....hypocritical much?


Not giving anybody a pass for murder. Including the US in Chile and Nicaragua and especially Vietnam.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> Not giving anybody a pass for murder. Including the US in Chile and Nicaragua and especially Vietnam.


Right....you can't defend your hypocrisy so you change the subject in an attempt to justify it.
You must be a millennial.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> Not giving anybody a pass for murder. Including the US in Chile and Nicaragua and especially Vietnam.


Some people need killin.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2018)

messy said:


> On the contrary. My problem is that our shameful President doesn’t have a problem with Khashoggi’s murder and denies it was the Saudi prince.


What did he do that he caused his own death?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some people need killin.


Isn't that the pro-abortionist creed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Overpaid public-sector employees
DECEMBER 17, 2018
Government employee total compensation is now 47 percent higher than for private sector employees.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/overpaid_publicsector_employees.html


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey is that the very popular 2-term US President who made the logical decision to enable us to take vacations to that nearby island country and start influencing them with our pop stars and country stars and economic power so we can liberalize their country?


*He's not popular....*
*He stole both elections by vote Harvesting and outright Theft .......*
*He sold you Koolaid that is still affecting your cerebrum .....*

*Next.....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Overpaid public-sector employees
> DECEMBER 17, 2018
> Government employee total compensation is now 47 percent higher than for private sector employees.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/overpaid_publicsector_employees.html


Wow!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wow!!


Can you spare a little for a private sector guy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Eric Holder's Democratic PAC Is Suing Wisconsin Over a Bill Gov. Scott Walker Just Signed Into Law
Beth Baumann |


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you spare a little for a private sector guy?


They must have cherry picked that data from D.C..  There is no way $50/hr is average.


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wow!!










*The taxpayer funded over paid Federal/State/Local employees ARE the Problem.....*

*The unfunded/underfunded Pension Plans are the straw.......*

*The result will be the pending collapse.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

General
*Boycotts WORK (just not the way they WANT them to): Awesome news about Chick-fil-A triggers Lefties and it’s DELICIOUS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Kick her dumbass out.


*Meghan Markle Has Reportedly Been Forced To Go Into ‘Crisis Talks’ With Palace*
1:25 PM 12/18/2018 | Entertainment
Jena Greene | Reporter




Newly crowned Duchess of Sussex Meghan Markle is reportedly in “crisis talks” with palace professionals because of the drama surrounding her family.

According to a new report, the Duchess, 37, has gone through a set of long and thorough discussions with Kensington Palace aides about handing family drama and rumors. This is due, in part, to Markle’s estranged father, Thomas Markle. The American completed a circuit of interviews this week begging the Queen to let him see his pregnant daughter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

*FREE HUH?

Calif. poised to offer 2 years of free college... *


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *FREE HUH?
> 
> Calif. poised to offer 2 years of free college... *









*Beware the " Liberals " who come bearing Gifts ! "*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They must have cherry picked that data from D.C..  There is no way $50/hr is average.


*The 5 Counties with the Highest Median Household Income All Reside in the D.C. Area*
The wealth is tainted by corruption, politics, and freeloaders.
*Tuesday, December 11, 2018*
https://fee.org/articles/the-5-counties-with-the-highest-median-household-income-all-reside-in-the-dc-area/

I periodically will make use of “most depressing” in the title of a column when sharing bad news.

And new data from the Census Bureau definitely qualifies as bad news. It confirms what I’ve written about how the Washington region has become the richest part of America.

But the DC area didn’t become wealthy by producing value. Instead, it’s rolling in money because of overpaid bureaucrats, fat-cat lobbyists, sleazy politicians, beltway-bandit contractors, and other grifters who have figured out how to hitch a ride on the federal gravy train.

Anyhow, here’s a tweet with the bad news (at least if you’re a serf elsewhere in America who is paying taxes to keep Washington fat and happy).


U.S. Census Bureau

✔@uscensusbureau
Highest counties by median household income (2013-2017):
-Loudoun County, Va. 
-Fairfax County, Va. 
-Howard County, Md. 
-Falls Church City, Va.
-Arlington County, Va. https://go.usa.gov/xPuUe  #ACSdata

Most of my friends who work for the federal government privately will admit they are very fortunate.

But when I run into someone who denies that bureaucrats get above-market compensation, I simply share this data from the Labor Department. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *The 5 Counties with the Highest Median Household Income All Reside in the D.C. Area*
> The wealth is tainted by corruption, politics, and freeloaders.
> *Tuesday, December 11, 2018*
> https://fee.org/articles/the-5-counties-with-the-highest-median-household-income-all-reside-in-the-dc-area/
> ...


My boy makes a good living, but they take out 11% of his pay for his pension I believe he pays a few hundred for his health care.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My boy makes a good living, but they take out 11% of his pay for his pension I believe he pays a few hundred for his health care.


Probably more than a few hundred?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Probably more than a few hundred?


Not sure, that was probably before he got married.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

The Gospel According to Nancy: No Borders, Kill Babies
T.R. CLANCY
Pope Nancy pontificates.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/the_gospel_according_to_nancy_no_borders_kill_babies.html


----------



## Booter (Dec 19, 2018)

*People with extreme political views have trouble thinking about their own thinking*

Radical political views of all sorts seem to shape our lives to an almost unprecedented extent. But what attracts people to the fringes? A new study from researchers at University College London offers some insight into one characteristic of those who hold extreme beliefs—their metacognition, or ability to evaluate whether or not they might be wrong.

“It’s been known for some time now that in studies of people holding radical beliefs, that they tend to… express higher confidence in their beliefs than others,” 

They studied two different groups of people—381 in the first sample and 417 in a second batch to try to replicate their results. They gave the first sample a survey that tested how conservative or liberal their political beliefs were. Radicalism exists on both ends of the spectrum; the people at the furthest extremes of left and right are considered “radical.”

It’s not currently known whether radical beliefs help shape metacognition, or metacognition helps shape radical beliefs, Fleming says. That’s something his team is still trying to unravel. But their work already has potential social implications, he says.

There is a body of work out there—small, but growing, Fleming wrote in an email—showing it may be possible to help people gain better metacognitive skills. This might enable individuals to get along better and make shared decisions.

*“Widening polarization about political, religious, and scientific issues threatens open societies, leading to entrenchment of beliefs, reduced mutual understanding, and a pervasive negativity surrounding the very idea of consensus,”* the researchers write. Understanding the role that metacognition plays in this polarization may help us step back from it.

https://www.popsci.com/radical-politics-metacognition


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *People with extreme political views have trouble thinking about their own thinking*
> 
> Radical political views of all sorts seem to shape our lives to an almost unprecedented extent. But what attracts people to the fringes? A new study from researchers at University College London offers some insight into one characteristic of those who hold extreme beliefs—their metacognition, or ability to evaluate whether or not they might be wrong.
> 
> ...



*Hey Bootbutt , can you solve this......*

*“If a suitcase can eat four rocks in one day, how many can it eat in two days?”*


----------



## Booter (Dec 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Bootbutt , can you solve this......*
> 
> *“If a suitcase can eat four rocks in one day, how many can it eat in two days?”*


Are you somehow offended by my post?  Why would you be offended by this?


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Are you somehow offended by my post?  Why would you be offended by this?


*Can you solve it...........Yes or No...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *People with extreme political views have trouble thinking about their own thinking*
> 
> Radical political views of all sorts seem to shape our lives to an almost unprecedented extent. But what attracts people to the fringes? A new study from researchers at University College London offers some insight into one characteristic of those who hold extreme beliefs—their metacognition, or ability to evaluate whether or not they might be wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

*Despite Left-Wing Turkeys, Chick-fil-A Becomes the 3rd Biggest Restaurant Chain in the U.S.*
Alex Parker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Despite Left-Wing Turkeys, Chick-fil-A Becomes the 3rd Biggest Restaurant Chain in the U.S.*
> Alex Parker


Chicken Salads are awesome and the chocolate chip cookies are to die for!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Chicken Salads are awesome and the chocolate chip cookies are to die for!!


I will.have to try the salad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

UCLA Professor: Too Many White Male Firefighters Out There

All you have to do is pass the test, be squeaky clean, be persistent, physically fit, good personality, handsome, responsible and lucky.

Pretty simple.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/39520/ucla-professor-too-many-white-male-firefighters-hank-berrien?amp&ved=2ahUKEwjxjKOiq63fAhUDH6wKHe_1CXcQqUMwCHoECAkQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0G3BIGfNnG12Kw_zumqI7l


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Despite Left-Wing Turkeys, Chick-fil-A Becomes the 3rd Biggest Restaurant Chain in the U.S.*
> Alex Parker


When things look bad for our team, we can always look to chick-fil-a!


----------



## legend (Dec 19, 2018)

Trump said today he beat Isis and his administration officials all say he's an idiot? LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

legend said:


> Trump said today he beat Isis and his administration officials all say he's an idiot? LOL!


Lying is pretty catchy with you people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Least-Educated State: California...
https://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/terence-p-jeffrey/least-educated-state-california-no-1-percentage-residents-25-and


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

OPINION
Gov. Jerry 'Moonbeam' Brown's Warning to Fellow Democrats
Larry Elder | December 20, 2018
Listen to this dick.
_ 








Outgoing California Gov. Jerry Brown recently said, "The weakness of the Republican Party has let the Democratic Party, I think, go get further out than I think the majority of people want." When a tax-spend-and-regulate Democrat who signed legislation making California the first "sanctuary state" says the Democrats have gotten too "further out" for the majority, that party would be wise to take notice. In the November elections, California Democrats won veto-proof supermajorities in both chambers of state government. No Republican currently holds an elected state-wide office.


Brown seems to recognize that there are only so many "rich" people and that one doesn't become rich by being too stupid to know that the rich have options. California has the highest state income tax in the country, with a top marginal rate of 13.3 percent. Even left-wing, Trump-hating California resident Bill Maher complained about the state's high income taxes in 2013: "ln California, I just want to say: Liberals, you could actually lose me. ... Rich people ... actually do pay the freight in this country ... like 70 percent" of the taxes.

As to who bears responsibility for the Democratic lurch to the left, Brown blames Republican "weakness." Follow that? Republican "weakness" practically forced the Democrats to pursue a hard-left agenda: abolishing Immigration and Customs Enforcement and pursuing "Medicare-for-all," $15 minimum wage, tuition-free college, and climate change alarmism.

Brown is warning the Democrats that President Donald Trump's agenda is closer to what Americans want than that of Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, the House's newly elected self-described socialist. And Brown is looking at results. Even the international community is grudgingly acknowledging the merits of Trump's positions.

Take, for instance, Trump's actions against China over the country's theft of intellectual property and the forced transfer of proprietary technology as a condition of doing business. Nicolas Chapuis, the EU ambassador of China, also recently sounded downright Trumpian while complaining of this practice: "This has to stop or to be regulated ... so that there is no so-called 'forced tech transfer.'"
_


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 20, 2018)

legend said:


> Trump said today he beat Isis and his administration officials all say he's an idiot? LOL!


Go back to the kitchen missy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

Wonder if CNN will award  him Fake Journalist of the Year ?

*Award-winning journalist Claas Relotius wrote fake news, German magazine Der Spiegel says*

BERLIN (AP) — An award-winning journalist who worked for Der Spiegel, one of Germany’s leading news outlets, has left the weekly magazine after evidence emerged that he committed journalistic fraud “on a grand scale” over a number of years, the publication said Wednesday.

Spiegel published a lengthy report on its website after conducting an initial internal probe of the work of Claas Relotius, a 33-year-old staff writer known for vivid investigative stories. The magazine said Relotius resigned Monday after admitting some of his articles included made-up material from interviews that never happened.

The Hamburg-based magazine said Relotius contributed almost to 60 articles published in print or online since 2011, first as a freelance writer before being hired full-time last year. The reporter previously worked for other German and Swiss publications and won numerous awards, including CNN Journalist of the Year in 2014.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2018/12/20/journalist-claas-relotius-fake-news-der-spiegel/2373298002/


----------



## Booter (Dec 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Bootbutt , can you solve this......*
> 
> *“If a suitcase can eat four rocks in one day, how many can it eat in two days?”*


The answer is: 10% tax cut for the middle class


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will.have to try the salad.


Chicken Jerky is next


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2018)

legend said:


> Trump said today he beat Isis and his administration officials all say he's an idiot? LOL!


Damn Russians!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Chicken Jerky is next


Why mess with a good thing?


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

messy said:


> When things look bad for our team, we can always look to chick-fil-a!


*For the most part Business operators don't pick sides, it's very detrimental to the *
*overall operation of the Business.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2018)

*Denmark, With Eye on Muslims, Requires New Citizens to Shake Hands...** 
*
_*Approves plan to send foreign criminals to tiny island...*_


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> The answer is: 10% tax cut for the middle class


*You post something you don't even understand.......

How's it feel to be a lemming dumb ass.

When you cry does your right hand shake....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

The war on Christmas, and Thanksgiving, and Columbus day, and...
DECEMBER 21, 2018
The attacks on the holidays are just the tip of the iceberg. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/the_war_on_christmas_and_thanksgiving_and_columbus_day_and.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

More bribes,

BREITBART

*New York Jets Players, Coaches Pledge $800K to Fight Social Inequality*
EmailGoogle+Twitter






Getty Images/Al Bello
21 Dec 20183

2:33
*Dec. 20 (UPI) — The New York Jets announced that players, coaches and team executives will donate $800,000 to five non-profit organizations to fight social inequality.*

Players and individuals from the team’s coaching staff committed $200,000 to the cause, which the organization matched. Jets Chairman and CEO Christopher Johnson also contributed a $250,000 donation.


The New York Jets Foundation and the NFL Foundation’s Player Matching Grant committed additional funds to help the team’s mission of social equality.



“I am extremely proud of our team for their commitment to empowering our communities through their donations and participation in outreach programs,” said Johnson in a statement. “While it was a collective effort within the organization to make this donation possible, the players desire to make a difference fueled this endeavor. We are excited to help position these five organizations to continue their work in our communities.”




The Jets have a leadership committee, which formed in 2017, that is comprised of players Kelvin Beachum, Ben Ijalana, Steve McClendon and Josh McCown, along with Johnson, Jets President Neil Glat and other executives of the team. The group selected the non-profit organizations that received the donations.

The Black Alliance for Just Immigration, JustLeadershipUSA, Breakthrough New York, The Legal Aid Society’s Decarceration Project, and The New York Foundling each will receive a $160,000 contribution from the team.

The aforementioned non-profits have core values based on education opportunities, community and police relations, criminal justice reform and other issues that relate to poverty and racial inequality.

“Inadequate access to resources for education, poverty reduction, or racial equality has effected every member of our locker room,” said Beachum in a statement to the team’s official website. “From the communities we came from, to the one we now call home, it is abundantly clear that these organizations are not only needed but are causing direct change in the fight against social inequality.”

The recent community outreach from the Jets is nothing new from the franchise. Johnson pledged $1 million to the American Red Cross for Hurricane Harvey relief efforts in 2017


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2018)

*San Francisco business owner: ‘We live in a pretty f**ked up city’*
John Sexton Dec 21, 2018 6:41 PM
Top Pick





“But no one really talks about it.”


----------



## nononono (Dec 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *San Francisco business owner: ‘We live in a pretty f**ked up city’*
> John Sexton Dec 21, 2018 6:41 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...



*Gov Gavin Gruesome was Mayor of Fecal City from 2004 to 2011.....He owns it.*
*The NEW Mayor ( London Breed )....Get This is trying to get her brother Napoleon*
*Brown an early release from Prison for for Killing ...Yes ..Killing a woman in 2000...*

" San Francisco Mayor London Breed has written a letter asking for outgoing Gov. Jerry Brown’s help to free her brother, who is not eligible for parole for another 15 years in a notorious homicide case.

Back in 2000, he pushed a young mother out of a car and into Golden Gate Bridge traffic. Napoleon Brown, 46, is now serving a 44-year term in Solano State Prison for manslaughter, robbery and other crimes tied to the death of Lenties White.

Both White’s family and legal experts question Breed’s letter, which was obtained by NBC Bay Area’s Investigative Unit.

Breed wrote to the governor as part of an official application in October that while she did not think the four-decade sentence against her brother was fair, “I make no excuses for him. His decisions, his actions led him to the place he finds himself now.”

She says her brother has been through addiction, parenting and other programs in state prison. Outside, she assured, he would have “strong” family support.
“I guarantee we can secure him access to a job, to a good home, to the counselling and services he and every other addict need for the rest of their lives.”
His freedom, she says, is “what’s best for both Napoleon and society overall.”
But Sandra McNeil, the mother of the 25-year-old victim, disagrees.

“I don’t think it would be justice,” she said. “She’s the mayor, so she’s got a little power, so she thinks she can get her brother out.’’

Veteran prosecutor turned defense attorney, Chuck Smith, said the mayor’s letter raises all sorts of ethical questions.

“The timing of it is troublesome,” Smith said. “She could have written this letter six months ago, when she wasn’t mayor -- and she didn’t. The governor obviously is leaving office soon.”
In writing the governor, Breed left out that just last year, according to court records, her brother was caught with heroin in prison. As a result, he had another two years tacked onto the sentence he was already serving for manslaughter, robbery and other crimes.
Brown had a prior robbery on his record when he was originally convicted of murder and robbery and sentenced to 44 years in prison back in 2005. While the murder verdict was overturned by a judge for technical reasons, Brown ultimately agreed to plead to involuntary manslaughter. He was eventually resentenced to 42 years.

The extra time for the drug offense brings his term back to 44 years. He is eligible for parole in 2032.
McNeil says another thing Breed left out in that letter was that Breed herself tried to provide her brother with an alibi, testifying in the trial that Napoleon Brown was sleeping on their couch at midnight. That was when prosecutors said Brown robbed a Marina District restaurant and later pushed White from the getaway vehicle.
The jury heard evidence that White’s dying words implicated Napoleon Brown as her killer.
The governor’s office declined to comment, citing a policy of not discussing such pending requests.
Breed issued a statement, stressing that she was joining in her family’s request to reduce her brother’s term, given that he has already served nearly 20 years.
“I do believe that people need to face consequences when they have broken the law, but I also believe that we should allow for the rehabilitation and re-entry of people into society after they have served an amount of time that reflects the crimes committed,” she said in a statement issued Tuesday.
“Too many people, particularly young black men like my brother was when he was convicted, are not given an opportunity to become contributing members of society after they have served time in prison. I believe my brother deserves that opportunity.”
“I am not asking for my brother to be pardoned or for his conviction to be wiped away, but simply for the Governor to consider initiating the commutation of his sentence. This would only be the first step in a long process that involves a thorough investigation by the Parole Board and a decision by the California Supreme Court.”
“My family and our community is ready and willing to help support my brother, and we will take this responsibility seriously if his sentence is commuted. I believe he will better serve society, the community, his family, and his children outside of prison. Ultimately this determination is up to the Governor and the courts, but I join my family in making this request.”
But attorney Smith said he is troubled by the fact that the letter leaves out key information, like the heroin possession and Breed’s role as an alibi witness.
“If there are negative facts,’’ he said, “it is the obligation of the office holder to bring forth those negative facts and address them. Rather than just try to sweep them under the rug…. It smacks of ethics which are not exactly up to par in my opinion.”
McNeil said the clemency effort, and the mayor’s letter, is reopening old wounds.
“I thought it was done and over,” she said, “Justice was served and that was the end of it -- I never knew there was going to be another beginning of it.”


https://seniordiscountsclub.com/27-discounts-seniors-did-not-know-they-could-get?&camp=1169873&ad=148323915&site=nbcots-kntv&ts=sdc-tbl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 22, 2018)

Lebronda is PMSing.

LEBRON: NFL Owners 'Old White Men' with 'Slave Mentality'...
https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2811986-lebron-james-nfl-owners-old-white-men-with-slave-mentality-toward-players





Jim McIsaac/Getty Images
Los Angeles Lakers forward LeBron James said Friday on his HBO Sports series _The Shop_ that the NFL has "a bunch of old white men owning teams" who have a "slave mentality" toward players.

Ben Golliver of the _Washington Post_ provided the full transcript:

View image on Twitter


Ben Golliver

✔@BenGolliver
https://twitter.com/BenGolliver/status/1076319567792742400

Story: Lakers' LeBron James takes aim at NFL owners, calling them 'old white men' with 'slave mentality' towards players @postsports https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2018/12/22/lebron-james-nfl-owners-are-old-white-men-with-slave-mentality-toward-players/?utm_term=.d37604178178 …


562
7:32 PM - Dec 21, 2018

383 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy


Ahiza Garcia of CNN Money reported May 18 that only two people of color owned or co-owned professional NFL teams: Shahid Khan of the Jacksonville Jaguars and Kim Pegula of the Buffalo Bills. The lack of diversity spreads through all major American sports leagues, with the NBA having the most people of color own or co-own teams (only three). The same goes for management and coaching positions as well.

James is one of a few people to call out the league and/or its owners over a "slave mentality" or something similar after NFL owners approved a national anthem policy whereas players must either stand or stay in the locker room. The policy was in direct response to NFL players protesting racial injustice and social inequality during the performance of the song.

San Francisco 49ers cornerback Richard Sherman, in response to Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones stating his players must have their "toe on the line" and stand during the anthem, said Jones had an "old plantation mentality."

Solomon Jones of Philly.com wrote that "team owners sometimes think and behave like slave owners."

Per Glen Martin of _California Magazine_, Cal sociology professor emeritus and civil rights activist Harry Edwards said the policy, which stated that players must stand for the anthem or stay in the locker room, is representative of a "plantation mentality." Edwards noted NFL owners "are wealthy, entitled and arrogant, and they essentially view their players as property, not human beings with rights guaranteed by the Constitution. ... [NFL team] owners are acting like plantation owners, insisting that any act of ‘rebellion’ must be squelched.”

James has never been afraid to use his platform to express his feelings on the world's most important issues, as Cord Jefferson of Bleacher Report noted in a July 23 piece. Chances are this won't be the last time we see James shun the "shut-up-and-dribble" request.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2018)

M


Sheriff Joe said:


> Lebronda is PMSing.
> 
> LEBRON: NFL Owners 'Old White Men' with 'Slave Mentality'...
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2811986-lebron-james-nfl-owners-old-white-men-with-slave-mentality-toward-players
> ...


Maybe LJ should buy an NFL team.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Here’s a bipartisan question.
Trump has lost on the wall, obviously.
But, what if he comes back to the Dem house in January and says “not a wall, but I need 2 or 3 billion to enhance our immigration enforcement. Tracking flights, tracking down folks who have overstayed their visas, southern border tightening, etc etc”
I think that could be successful and would do more than a wall to secure against illegal immigration.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Here’s a bipartisan question.
> Trump has lost on the wall, obviously.
> But, what if he comes back to the Dem house in January and says “not a wall, but I need 2 or 3 billion to enhance our immigration enforcement. Tracking flights, tracking down folks who have overstayed their visas, southern border tightening, etc etc”
> I think that could be successful and would do more than a wall to secure against illegal immigration.


no wonder youʻre so confused about what an asset is.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> no wonder youʻre so confused about what an asset is.


Are stocks an asset? Like when you list your assets and liabilities on a financial statement, you have told us you don’t include your house as an “asset,” correct? How about your stock holdings? Say like during the last month or so...would those be an asset?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Are stocks an asset? Like when you list your assets and liabilities on a financial statement, you have told us you don’t include your house as an “asset,” correct? How about your stock holdings? Say like during the last month or so...would those be an asset?


Yes.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.


But they don’t earn money? You said an asset has to be income-producing. I have lost 7 figures in my stock portfolio over the last couple months. 
So I don’t list my house as an asset, but I list stocks? LOL


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> But they don’t earn money? You said an asset has to be income-producing. I have lost 7 figures in my stock portfolio over the last couple months.
> So I don’t list my house as an asset, but I list stocks? LOL


  Yes they do earn money, maybe not as much as they lose, but they do earn money.  You own the stocks unlike your house.  Your stocks have earned dividends and interest in the past reagrdless of what the market does.  

Hence the asset equation:

Net Income/Total Average assets = Return Assets.  You can still plug in your Net Income and adjust the Total Average assets to reflect the current market value and come up with Return on Assets, positive or negative.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes they do earn money, maybe not as much as they lose, but they do earn money.  You own the stocks unlike your house.  Your stocks have earned dividends and interest in the past reagrdless of what the market does.
> 
> Hence the asset equation:
> 
> Net Income/Total Average assets = Return Assets.  You can still plug in your Net Income and adjust the Total Average assets to reflect the current market value and come up with Return on Assets, positive or negative.


Buzz-you lose! Now how about either bet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

And don't forget the purchase price like you always do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Buzz-you lose! Now how about either bet?


Why would I bet against your ignorance, the bank already does that.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would I bet against your ignorance, the bank already does that.


So that’s 2 claims you have made, 1 of which is that a house is not an asset. 
I write for all to see that when I asked you if we can pick a CPA, or a stock broker, or a banker. to determine if your statement is correct when you say that a house is not an asset, you have declined.
My work is done here! Back to your cubicle.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And don't forget the purchase price like you always do.


Hey cubicle boy...join the real world! Make a purchase. If you apologize for your public ignorance and spreading of misinformation, I will help you.
I will note also that you are incapable of retaining simple information. I have now twice given you the requested info on my house and you are asking yet again. LOL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> So that’s 2 claims you have made, 1 of which is that a house is not an asset.
> I write for all to see that when I asked you if we can pick a CPA, or a stock broker, or a banker. to determine if your statement is correct when you say that a house is not an asset, you have declined.
> My work is done here! Back to your cubicle.


Your CPA, stock broker, or banker do not have any incentive to educate you so that you no longer have to employ them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey cubicle boy...join the real world! Make a purchase. If you apologize for your public ignorance and spreading of misinformation, I will help you.
> I will note also that you are incapable of retaining simple information. I have now twice given you the requested info on my house and you are asking yet again. LOL.


Yeah the portfolio is evolving.  The one thing I am retaining is that you have no net income from your one rental or any other perceived assets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Gov Gavin Gruesome was Mayor of Fecal City from 2004 to 2011.....He owns it.*
> *The NEW Mayor ( London Breed )....Get This is trying to get her brother Napoleon*
> *Brown an early release from Prison for for Killing ...Yes ..Killing a woman in 2000...*
> 
> ...


What a great time to ask with Trump's criminal justice reform proposal.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would I bet against your ignorance, the bank already does that.


So no bet? On anything you claim here? 
Bow down, cubicle boy.
Game over.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> So no bet? On anything you claim here?
> Bow down, cubicle boy.
> Game over.


Any net income in your scenario?  Passive income that exceeds your expenses?  That would be game over.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Any net income in your scenario?  Passive income that exceeds your expenses?  That would be game over.


I win! Can’t put your money where your fat mouth is on how to define an asset or whether I’m telling the truth or not.
You won’t bet on either issue? Chicken!
Scared little liar.
I guess we have another shutdown this weekend. Me to you!
Bye.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> I win! Can’t put your money where your fat mouth is on how to define an asset or whether I’m telling the truth or not.
> You won’t bet on either issue? Chicken!
> Scared little liar.
> I guess we have another shutdown this weekend. Me to you!
> Bye.


Bye liability boy.  Government shuts down every Friday and on both Christmas eve and day sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> I win! Can’t put your money where your fat mouth is on how to define an asset or whether I’m telling the truth or not.
> You won’t bet on either issue? Chicken!
> Scared little liar.
> I guess we have another shutdown this weekend. Me to you!
> Bye.


Brah, I am very disappointed in you, you just made a little, emotional, pmsie bitch cry.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> I win! Can’t put your money where your fat mouth is on how to define an asset or whether I’m telling the truth or not.
> You won’t bet on either issue? Chicken!
> Scared little liar.
> I guess we have another shutdown this weekend. Me to you!
> Bye.


What a pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 23, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a pussy.


OBVI.


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lebronda is PMSing.
> 
> LEBRON: NFL Owners 'Old White Men' with 'Slave Mentality'...
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2811986-lebron-james-nfl-owners-old-white-men-with-slave-mentality-toward-players
> ...



*Above is the perfect example of why I have been boycotting both the NFL and the NBA.....*
*Both are FULL of over paid arrogant assholes who they themselves are displaying *
*" Plantation Mentality ".....*

*Start you own leagues and lets see how far they get....*
*Take a risk with YOUR OWN MONEY you arrogant assholes.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> So no bet? On anything you claim here?
> Bow down, cubicle boy.
> Game over.



*You are the one who's lost you ignorant little zit......*


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are the one who's lost you ignorant little zit......*


Clearly


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Clearly


*Yes Clearly.........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Brah, I am very disappointed in you, you just made a little, emotional, pmsie bitch cry.


All I was asking for is Net Income.  Heʻll do fine as long as he doesnʻt finance anymore debt from his home equity.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a pussy.


Heʻs a she?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Above is the perfect example of why I have been boycotting both the NFL and the NBA.....*
> *Both are FULL of over paid arrogant assholes who they themselves are displaying *
> *" Plantation Mentality ".....*
> 
> ...


Besides, professional athletes are a slave to their own desires to be the best.  They continuosly beat their bodies in to shape to make more than any slave, in the traditional sense that LJ meant, ever made.  Hell LJ made himself a slave to basketball.  That was and is his God.  He bows down to it everyday.  Kind of ignorant to compare the business of football to basketball.  Look at the roster size difference for one.  Stick to basketball LJ.  When itʻs all over he can ask messy how he can purchase some net income generating assets.


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> I win! Can’t put your money where your fat mouth is on how to define an asset or whether I’m telling the truth or not.
> You won’t bet on either issue? Chicken!
> Scared little liar.
> I guess we have another shutdown this weekend. Me to you!
> Bye.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Here’s a bipartisan question.
> Trump has lost on the wall, obviously.
> But, what if he comes back to the Dem house in January and says “not a wall, but I need 2 or 3 billion to enhance our immigration enforcement. Tracking flights, tracking down folks who have overstayed their visas, southern border tightening, etc etc”
> I think that could be successful and would do more than a wall to secure against illegal immigration.


Nobody answers? It’s actually probably the winning suggestion. There will be no wall and Trump has already said he’ll take less than $5m.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Nobody answers? It’s actually probably the winning suggestion. There will be no wall and Trump has already said he’ll take less than $5m.


I mean $5b.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Nobody answers? It’s actually probably the winning suggestion. There will be no wall and Trump has already said he’ll take less than $5m.


Do you think a wall is ineffective


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Nobody answers? It’s actually probably the winning suggestion. There will be no wall and Trump has already said he’ll take less than $5m.


*He said that.....*

*Why don't you post it.*

*I'm hearin he's all in for $5.4 Billion and Chuck Schumer slaps Nancy's ass for *
*entertainment......The Democrats are digging a hole for themselves they will NEVER*
*get out of !*

*The REAL figure is $25 + Billion to complete it thoroughly....*

*They can have the House ALL day long for two years and that isn't going to do squat, the *
*American Citizens are going to show the Democrats how the cow ate the cabbage here real quick !*
*As usual the Democrats cannot win anything honestly, because the stolen House Seats are going to *
*be exposed here very quickly.....then they will have NOTHING !*

*" Messy " you don't know shit, and the market value of those cardboard houses on skid row is declining*
*daily. So you might want to start hoofin it with those illegal collections you've got going...*.


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> I mean $5b.


*Reaffirming that you don't know squat.....carry on !*


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you think a wall is ineffective


Yes. I think it’s largely symbolic. Most undocumented immigrants have been here more than 10 years and increasing amounts have overstayed their visa.
So whatever your opinions on whether or not you want them here, there would seem to be more effective ways to spend billions getting rid of them than building a wall.


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He said that.....*
> 
> *Why don't you post it.*
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> I mean $5b.


No wonder. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He said that.....*
> 
> *Why don't you post it.*
> 
> ...


1 month of QE would have paid for 3 walls.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Yes. I think it’s largely symbolic. Most undocumented immigrants have been here more than 10 years and increasing amounts have overstayed their visa.
> So whatever your opinions on whether or not you want them here, there would seem to be more effective ways to spend billions getting rid of them than building a wall.


Yeah right no Net Income on assets boy.


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Huh?


*Huh Hell......pay attention Zit.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Yes. I think it’s largely symbolic. Most undocumented immigrants have been here more than 10 years and increasing amounts have overstayed their visa.
> So whatever your opinions on whether or not you want them here, there would seem to be more effective ways to spend billions getting rid of them than building a wall.


*Zitty Stupidity....*

*Oh my.......no need to shoot in the barrel, yur floppin right on the grill.*


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2018)

Nobody serious about illegal immigration thinks a wall has anything to do with it. It’s Trump laughing at the idiots and knowing they like the issue and he can stay popular with it.
It’s a bunch of big fat idiots being asked “Who’s gonna pay?” And shouting “Mexico!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 23, 2018)

messy said:


> Nobody serious about illegal immigration thinks a wall has anything to do with it. It’s Trump laughing at the idiots and knowing they like the issue and he can stay popular with it.
> It’s a bunch of big fat idiots being asked “Who’s gonna pay?” And shouting “Mexico!”


Maybe we can get Spigot boy to cut loose some QE.  One months worth and we could build at least 3 walls.


----------



## legend (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe we can get Spigot boy to cut loose some QE.  One months worth and we could build at least 3 walls.


Says the guy who has never filled out a financial statement.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

legend said:


> Says the guy who has never filled out a financial statement.


Too easy.  Reading and comprehending them can be a challenge for some of you Real Estate gurus who canʻt or wonʻt do the third grade math required to generate a financial statement.


----------



## legend (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too easy.  Reading and comprehending them can be a challenge for some of you Real Estate gurus who canʻt or wonʻt do the third grade math required to generate a financial statement.


Before you do the 3rd-grade math at the bottom of the statement, tell me which side your house goes on when you're filling in the "assets" and "liabilities." 
 Can you, please?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 24, 2018)

legend said:


> Before you do the 3rd-grade math at the bottom of the statement, tell me which side your house goes on when you're filling in the "assets" and "liabilities."
> Can you, please?


How do you decide which screen name to use... dumbass.


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> How do you decide which screen name to use... dumbass.


Doesn’t matter. Are you covering for your dumb friend who can’t answer my incredibly simple question? Seems that maybe you are.


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too easy.  Reading and comprehending them can be a challenge for some of you Real Estate gurus who canʻt or wonʻt do the third grade math required to generate a financial statement.


Yes but which side of the statement does your house go on, when you’re listing “assets” and “liabilities.” I mean it’s after the list that you do the 3rd-grade math to determine net worth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

legend said:


> Before you do the 3rd-grade math at the bottom of the statement, tell me which side your house goes on when you're filling in the "assets" and "liabilities."
> Can you, please?


Sure. Rental?  If so, it could go on both sides if you borrowed from the bank to buy it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> Doesn’t matter. Are you covering for your dumb friend who can’t answer my incredibly simple question? Seems that maybe you are.


I guess heʻs saying youʻre twice as dumb.  Canʻt say that heʻs wrong so far.


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sure. Rental?  If so, it could go on both sides if you borrowed from the bank to buy it.


Nope, not rental.
House that you live in and bought and has a mortgage on it.
Which side does it go on?
There is only one correct answer of two possible choices.
Do you know the answer?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> Yes but which side of the statement does your house go on, when you’re listing “assets” and “liabilities.” I mean it’s after the list that you do the 3rd-grade math to determine net worth.


If youʻre smart, you do the third grade math and income statement long before the balance sheet.  Let legend know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> Nope, not rental.
> House that you live in and bought and has a mortgage on it.
> Which side does it go on?
> There is only one correct answer of two possible choices.
> Do you know the answer?


The right side.


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The right side.


The answer is either the “asset” side or the “liability” side.
Having a hard time with this, aren’t you? Hey GoBear, help him out. He doesn’t know.
One of the most basic issues in all of the financial world and he doesn’t know the answer.
Tsk, tsk.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> Having a hard time with this, aren’t you? Hey GoBear, help him out.QUOTE]
> 
> I ain't got no time for that Juan... It's Christmas Eve....


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

And btw Iz is the same idiot who says that “deflating a balloon” is involved in the stock market crash.
He’s a glib, smarmy jacksss who knows nothing.


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The right side.


Cat got your tongue, I’ole? Or is that A-hole? Thanks


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> The answer is either the “asset” side or the “liability” side.
> Having a hard time with this, aren’t you? Hey GoBear, help him out. He doesn’t know.
> One of the most basic issues in all of the financial world and he doesn’t know the answer.
> Tsk, tsk.


Right, both sides if it's a financed rental.  Hence the name, balance sheet.  Pretty easy stuff if you're the RE magnate that you say you are.  I told you that if you're smart you would do the income statement first.  That way you can see your mortgage expense a.k.a. as the banks asset and your liability.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> And btw Iz is the same idiot who says that “deflating a balloon” is involved in the stock market crash.
> He’s a glib, smarmy jacksss who knows nothing.


What happened  to bye?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> And btw Iz is the same idiot who says that “deflating a balloon” is involved in the stock market crash.
> He’s a glib, smarmy jacksss who knows nothing.


I thought you clowns like balloons.


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right, both sides if it's a financed rental.  Hence the name, balance sheet.  Pretty easy stuff if you're the RE magnate that you say you are.  I told you that if you're smart you would do the income statement first.  That way you can see your mortgage expense a.k.a. as the banks asset and your liability.


As expected, you can’t answer the simple question , which I have asked multiple times for all to see, of whether a house that you own, even with a mortgage on the house, is listed as an asset or a liability on your financial statement. 
FYI, you list it as an asset. There is no other answer to my question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened  to bye?


the legend forgot who was posting.  lol


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened  to bye?


I had to get him first. Now I did. as you have seen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> As expected, you can’t answer the simple question , which I have asked multiple times for all to see, of whether a house that you own, even with. Mortgage on the house,


A real estate magnate would know what Net Income on the home that you live in is.  Even in a simulated portfolio.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> I had to get him first. Now I did. as you have seen.


The banks been getting you for at least 20 years according to your imaginary portfolio.


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

P o


Bruddah IZ said:


> The banks been getting you for at least 20 years according to your imaginary portfolio.


I know man, the bank really got me.
Want to buy my house? 
It’s about $4m but wait I owe the bank over 500K of that because they loaned me money when I bought it for  880K. ! I’ve been using their money for 20 years at less than 5% while my money has grown by well over 5%. And they get none of the rise in asset value.
And I have lived in this expensive house for 20 years...think how much it would have cost to rent!
Yeah the bank took such advantage of me. I got in the house for less than 200K to start.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> P o
> 
> I know man, the bank really got me.
> Want to buy my house?
> ...


Of course you did. Lol!  Still no net income to speak of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> I had to get him first. Now I did. as you have seen.


You should've quit while you were behind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> And btw Iz is the same idiot who says that “deflating a balloon” is involved in the stock market crash.
> He’s a glib, smarmy jacksss who knows nothing.


Didn't your imaginary portfolio lose seven figures in the stock market?


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Of course you did. Lol!  Still no net income to speak of.


My income (I mentioned my income taxes, right?) comes from my day job. Even at 7 figures annually, you don’t get rich that way. Real estate creates wealth. Got to get in the market. On the other hand, I did some r.e. financing last year and even though my bank only makes 3.15% from my home mortgage (a shitty return), I got about a 13% annualized return on helping finance a couple of houses in Pasadena. That was very good. If you knew how any of this worked, which you don’t, you’d agree with me. You’re not totally stupid, you just need to humble yourself (a lot) and start small.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> My income (I mentioned my income taxes, right?) comes from my day job. Even at 7 figures annually, you don’t get rich that way. Real estate creates wealth. Got to get in the market. On the other hand, I did some r.e. financing last year and even though my bank only makes 3.15% from my home mortgage (a shitty return), I got about a 13% annualized return on helping finance a couple of houses in Pasadena. That was very good. If you knew how any of this worked, which you don’t, you’d agree with me. You’re not totally stupid, you just need to humble yourself (a lot) and start small.


You pay the bank monthly for your house.  Is that how it works? Lol!


----------



## messy (Dec 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You pay the bank monthly for your house.  Is that how it works? Lol!


That’s how people buy real estate. For only 20% down, they get in a house that, if you buy in the right location, increases in value. The history of that, in Los Angeles where I live, is insanely great. Think about it. You buy 100% of the gain and you start with only 20% of the cost. Most mortgages are not only at an interest rate less than you make on your capital that you didn’t use to pay for the house, but the interest rate is deductible. Nothing like it! You make more sitting and living in your house for a few years than you do at your job! Well, your job, anyway...
So as I said, lose your fear, decide you know less than you think you do, and jump in. I’m telling you, San Pedro is gonna pop next. Get in for 750 (ie 150 down) and in 3-4 years, if Trump doesn’t totally tank us the way the last Republican president did, get out for 1.1. How much will those monthly payments be? $3500 or so? Live in it or rent it, same difference right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

messy said:


> That’s how people buy real estate. For only 20% down, they get in a house that, if you buy in the right location, increases in value. The history of that, in Los Angeles where I live, is insanely great. Think about it. You buy 100% of the gain and you start with only 20% of the cost. Most mortgages are not only at an interest rate less than you make on your capital that you didn’t use to pay for the house, but the interest rate is deductible. Nothing like it! You make more sitting and living in your house for a few years than you do at your job! Well, your job, anyway...
> So as I said, lose your fear, decide you know less than you think you do, and jump in. I’m telling you, San Pedro is gonna pop next. Get in for 750 (ie 150 down) and in 3-4 years, if Trump doesn’t totally tank us the way the last Republican president did, get out for 1.1. How much will those monthly payments be? $3500 or so? Live in it or rent it, same difference right?


A 20% down payment is just you buying 20% of equity that you can use to put yourself in debt more.  I can tell you've never analyzed your amortization schedule.  For example, your loan, 840k at 3.15%, your first payment hits you with a 60% interest payment.  You're not down to 3.15% until your 349th month.  Again 3rd grade math facts.  Living in it or renting it is completely different.  If you're renting you actually have an asset.  Live in it, you actually have a liability that generates no income from the property nor the equity.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A 20% down payment is just you buying 20% of equity that you can use to put yourself in debt more.  I can tell you've never analyzed your amortization schedule.  For example, your loan, 840k at 3.15%, your first payment hits you with a 60% interest payment.  You're not down to 3.15% until your 349th month.  Again 3rd grade math facts.  Living in it or renting it is completely different.  If you're renting you actually have an asset.  Live in it, you actually have a liability that generates no income from the property nor the equity.


You should re-read my post and buy that house in San Pedro. Trust me, young’un...you won’t make more money doing anything else you do. And I don’t know how much you currently pays for rent, but if you live in it, your “income” is the savings on rent that you would be paying elsewhere. Ya see how that works? And of course the interest that you’re paying is deductible, another huge benefit to purchasing real estate vs other forms of assets.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> You should re-read my post and buy that house in San Pedro. Trust me, young’un...you won’t make more money doing anything else you do. And I don’t know how much you currently pays for rent, but if you live in it, your “income” is the savings on rent that you would be paying elsewhere. Ya see how that works? And of course the interest that you’re paying is deductible, another huge benefit to purchasing real estate vs other forms of assets.


I marked this post as "Informative" as hopefully dizzy can use it as a first step in his education.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> P o
> 
> I know man, the bank really got me.
> Want to buy my house?
> ...


*2 Corinthians 11:30 *
If I must boast, I will boast of the things that show my weakness.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *2 Corinthians 11:30 *
> If I must boast, I will boast of the things that show my weakness.


Your insecurity is showing, like always.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> You should re-read my post and buy that house in San Pedro. Trust me, young’un...you won’t make more money doing anything else you do. And I don’t know how much you currently pays for rent, but if you live in it, your “income” is the savings on rent that you would be paying elsewhere. Ya see how that works? And of course the interest that you’re paying is deductible, another huge benefit to purchasing real estate vs other forms of assets.


Whether you rent or pay a mortgage, neither generates the income required of a real asset.  Even with your deductions.  Your simulated rental might.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your insecurity is showing, like always.


Oh whiskers, you crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I marked this post as "Informative" as hopefully dizzy can use it as a first step in his education.


Informative indeed. But I don't want to live in San Pedro.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whether you rent or pay a mortgage, neither generates the income required of a real asset.  Even with your deductions.  Your simulated rental might.


You can make up another word for this huge asset, sounds like you insist on it. And the sky is yellow.
Few things bring wealth like buying real estate.
And I don’t know what you mean by “simulated rental.” Didn’t I tell you earlier you need to keep it simple? If you are living in a place, you are either paying rent or paying off a mortgage. So in doing all your overwrought math, you should count your rent savings as income, because you’re living in the house and not paying rent somewhere else.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> You can make up another word for this huge asset, sounds like you insist on it. And the sky is yellow.
> Few things bring wealth like buying real estate.
> And I don’t know what you mean by “simulated rental.” Didn’t I tell you earlier you need to keep it simple? If you are living in a place, you are either paying rent or paying off a mortgage. So in doing all your overwrought math, you should count your rent savings as income, because you’re living in the house and not paying rent somewhere else.


Rent and Mortgages cashflow away from the occupants to either the bank or the rental owner and then to the bank.  That's why you have no net income from the home that you live in. Few things do bring wealth like real estate.  Especially when that real estate is generating income.  Your home is not doing that.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Rent and Mortgages cashflow away from the occupants to either the bank or the rental owner and then to the bank.  That's why you have no net income from the home that you live in. Few things do bring wealth like real estate.  Especially when that real estate is generating income.  Your home is not doing that.


I gave you one example. I have more.
In 2012 I bought a house for 969. In 2016 I sold that house, without any improvements, for 1.7.
My first house, in 1987, was $211K in the Hollywood Hills. I lived in it without improvements and sold it in 1991 for $335K.
Do the 3rd grade math and explain which investments you have made that beat those.
You can also use my existing primary residence, the stats on which I have given you 3 separate times.
Get in the market, son. Own a home.
Why are you paying your landlord’s mortgage instead of your own?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> I gave you one example. I have more.
> In 2012 I bought a house for 969. In 2016 I sold that house, without any improvements, for 1.7.
> My first house, in 1987, was $211K in the Hollywood Hills. I lived in it without improvements and sold it in 1991 for $335K.
> Do the 3rd grade math and explain which investments you have made that beat those.
> ...


A-ha moment!  If you were the land lord in all three examples you now have net income, thanks to your renter, and thus an asset.  My work here is done.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A-ha moment!  If you were the land lord in all three examples you now have net income, thanks to your renter, and thus an asset.  My work here is done.


You’re looking at the wrong side of things.
Unless you live in a shelter or with your parents, you’re either the tenant or the owner. Don’t be a sucker, be the owner.
I’m always the owner. My rent goes to me! Then I sell for a big profit.
I don’t think it sinks in with you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> You’re looking at the wrong side of things.
> Unless you live in a shelter or with your parents, you’re either the tenant or the owner. Don’t be a sucker, be the owner.
> I’m always the owner. My rent goes to me! Then I sell for a big profit.
> I don’t think it sinks in with you.


 Profit yes, asset no.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Profit yes, asset no.


We established yesterday, very clearly, that the property you own and live in is listed as an “asset” on your financial statement. Even if it has a mortgage! 
You may have an opinion about that, which you have expressed, but I can have an opinion that I don’t have to pay taxes to the feds. Doesn’t change the facts. 
Today my point is different. And it is subject to opinion, unlike yesterday’s point.
You should buy a house, if you can afford it. Best personal financial move you can ever make, if you buy the right location. My suggestion would be San Pedro right now. Camarillo is a bit out of reach now but that would be good too. I think East LA/Boyle Heights will grow nicely over the next 5 years as well. These are just guesses, though. 
Or you can keep paying rent and help your landlord pay his mortgage while you own nothing.
But maybe you move with your parents...in which case that might work for you!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> We established yesterday, very clearly, that the property you own and live in is listed as an “asset” on your financial statement. Even if it has a mortgage!


No WE didn't.  The Home that you live in doesn't even make it on to the balance sheet.  It remains on your income statement as an "expense".  That's why you have a mortgage.  Your rental moves from the income statement as an expense to the balance sheet because it is an asset that produces net income after it pays off the monthly liability.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> You may have an opinion about that, which you have expressed, but I can have an opinion that I don’t have to pay taxes to the feds. Doesn’t change the facts.


I don't have an opinion about cash flowing to the bank every month instead of you.  It is a fact.  You can have that opinion every month as long as you pay your mortgage every month.  Supposedly that is how you buy equity.  It's not free is it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Or you can keep paying rent and help your landlord pay his mortgage while you own nothing.


Or you could pay the bank 60% interest a month after you bought 20% equity to avoid PMI.  Deductions are a subsidy to the housing market and only artificially drive up the cost of homes so that your 20% purchase of equity is higher.  In other words it's a wash.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No WE didn't.  The Home that you live in doesn't even make it on to the balance sheet.  It remains on your income statement as an "expense".  That's why you have a mortgage.  Your rental moves from the income statement as an expense to the balance sheet because it is an asset that produces net income after it pays off the monthly liability.


"No WE didn't."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "No WE didn't."


Where did your whiskers go?


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or you could pay the bank 60% interest a month after you bought 20% equity to avoid PMI.  Deductions are a subsidy to the housing market and only artificially drive up the cost of homes so that your 20% purchase of equity is higher.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Say hi to your mom and dad for me


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Say hi to your mom and dad for me


Aotearoa celebrated Christmas yesterday.  You should've told me yesterday.  Their bed and breakfast cottage at the farm has cash flowed well this year.  A true asset


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or you could pay the bank 60% interest a month after you bought 20% equity to avoid PMI.  Deductions are a subsidy to the housing market and only artificially drive up the cost of homes so that your 20% purchase of equity is higher.  In other words it's a wash.


“KISS.”  Keep it simple, stupid. Quit deciding ways to talk yourself out of the best financial move you will ever make.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Yes. I think it’s largely symbolic. Most undocumented immigrants have been here more than 10 years and increasing amounts have overstayed their visa.
> So whatever your opinions on whether or not you want them here, there would seem to be more effective ways to spend billions getting rid of them than building a wall.


When was the ladt time you were in San Ysidro?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> “KISS.”  Keep it simple, stupid. Quit deciding ways to talk yourself out of the best financial move you will ever make.


I am keeping it simple.  Net Income from your home/Total Average Asset = Return on Asset.  Oh right, the equity.  Net income/Total Average Equity= Return on Equity.  Pretty simple.  The Net Income from your domicile has been elusive thus far.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I am keeping it simple.  Net Income from your home/Total Average Asset = Return on Asset.  Oh right, the equity.  Net income/Total Average Equity= Return on Equity.  Pretty simple.  The Net Income from your domicile has been elusive thus far.


That’s not simple at all. That’s an equation. Deal in reality. If you buy a house for $500K at a 4% loan, 20% down, and you live in it (remember how I told you the rent you save is essentially income, so count that rental value as income...) and you sell it for $750K in 4 years, how much did you make on your cash investment, as a percentage?


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I am keeping it simple.  Net Income from your home/Total Average Asset = Return on Asset.  Oh right, the equity.  Net income/Total Average Equity= Return on Equity.  Pretty simple.  The Net Income from your domicile has been elusive thus far.


If you can’t answer the simple question of whose mortgage you pay, your own or your landlord’s, how can we have a dialogue?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> If you can’t answer the simple question of whose mortgage you pay, your own or your landlord’s, how can we have a dialogue?


We seem to be dialoguing just fine with both yours and my mortgage not generating any monthly net income to fit the definition of an asset.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> That’s not simple at all. That’s an equation. Deal in reality. If you buy a house for $500K at a 4% loan, 20% down, and you live in it (remember how I told you the rent you save is essentially income, so count that rental value as income...) and you sell it for $750K in 4 years, how much did you make on your cash investment, as a percentage?


Its very simple.  All that is missing is the monthly Net Income which you've not provided from the begining of our conversation.  How can we have a dialogue if you keep holding out your property as if is generating income when it's not?


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We seem to be dialoguing just fine with both yours and my mortgage not generating any monthly net income to fit the definition of an asset.


Who is the numbnuts who told you that an asset must produce income? 
It’s not the dictionary definition nor the bank definition.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> When was the ladt time you were in San Ysidro?


I think never and that was too recently.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Its very simple.  All that is missing is the monthly Net Income which you've not provided from the begining of our conversation.  How can we have a dialogue if you keep holding out your property as if is generating income when it's not?


My house that I live in doesn’t generate net income. It just gives me an expensive place to live instead of paying rent and generates a shockingly impressive addition to my net worth...far more important than income. 
These are the reasons I’m so much wealthier than you. Why aren’t you learning?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> My house that I live in doesn’t generate net income. It just gives me an expensive place to live instead of paying rent and generates a shockingly impressive addition to my net worth...far more important than income.
> These are the reasons I’m so much wealthier than you. Why aren’t you learning?


If your net worth is far more important than income, stop work, and live on your net worth.....and humility.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If your net worth is far more important than income, stop work, and live on your net worth.....and humility.


I like my job gives me something to do every day.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> I like my job gives me something to do every day.


Exactly.  Do it for free.  Your Net worth is your income.  Everything else is pro bono work


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Exactly.  Do it for free.


Nope. Anyhow I tried today to teach you about how to grow wealth by buying houses. You don’t want to learn because you have done all this math in your head. 
So you don’t buy houses.
Got it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Nope. Anyhow I tried today to teach you about how to grow wealth by buying houses. You don’t want to learn because you have done all this math in your head.
> So you don’t buy houses.
> Got it.


Nope I don't buy houses.  If the borrower history is excellent and the LTV is low, I have my attorney review the docs and have the borrower sign the docs making sure I get a promissory note and DOT that I record myself before releasing the funds.  Then I just sit back and watch my money work.  No PMI, no insurance payments, no property tax payments, no maintenance.  The borrower pays for all of it.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nope I don't buy houses.  If the borrower history is excellent and the LTV is low, I have my attorney review the docs and have the borrower sign the docs making sure I get a promissory note and DOT that I record myself before releasing the funds.  Then I just sit back and watch my money work.  No PMI, no insurance payments, no property tax payments, no maintenance.  The borrower pays for all of it.


LOL.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nope I don't buy houses.  If the borrower history is excellent and the LTV is low, I have my attorney review the docs and have the borrower sign the docs making sure I get a promissory note and DOT that I record myself before releasing the funds.  Then I just sit back and watch my money work.  No PMI, no insurance payments, no property tax payments, no maintenance.  The borrower pays for all of it.


Really funny. “Investing” for a 5% return of ordinary income? You have got to be the only individual investor I am aware of who would do that. Wow. Stay in your cubicle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Really funny. “Investing” for a 5% return of ordinary income? You have got to be the only individual investor I am aware of who would do that. Wow. Stay in your cubicle.


Passive income starting on day one.  As opposed to no Net income.  5% isn't until the 340th month.  Otherise I'm returning about 60 percent plus interest payment per month.


----------



## legend (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Passive income starting on day one.  As opposed to no Net income.  5% isn't until the 340th month.  Otherise I'm returning about 60 percent plus interest payment per month.


nope you're making a loan that pays interest at an interest rate. 
the interest is at about 5% on cash per year...or less.
the interest is ordinary income and you don't get the growth on the principal because the growth of the principal belongs to the borrower.
it's a 5% annual return of ordinary income on your cash, i.e. a shitty investment.
"stay poor, my friend."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

legend said:


> nope you're making a loan that pays interest at an interest rate.
> the interest is at about 5% on cash per year...or less.
> the interest is ordinary income and you don't get the growth on the principal because the growth of the principal belongs to the borrower.
> it's a 5% annual return of ordinary income on your cash, i.e. a shitty investment.
> "stay poor, my friend."


Amortization schedule pal.  Check yours out.  You’re still making a 20 percent interest payment a month.


----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Amortization schedule pal.  Check yours out.  You’re still making a 20 percent interest payment a month.


Keep investing for 5% cash on cash. Ordinary income.
I think you’ll beat inflation! Congrats!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 25, 2018)

messy said:


> Keep investing for 5% cash on cash. Ordinary income.
> I think you’ll beat inflation! Congrats!


Lol!  Like always, you have to have net income on your simulated asset to beat inflation.


----------



## messy (Dec 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Like always, you have to have net income on your simulated asset to beat inflation.


You do. You have 5% on your loan. Bad investment. That’s how you make a living? Or are you the guy in the cubicle who works for the company that makes the loan? So when you say “I have my attorney review documents,” do you mean the company you work for’s attorney and you’re just trying to make yourself sound big? Can you answer this one?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> You do. You have 5% on your loan. Bad investment. That’s how you make a living? Or are you the guy in the cubicle who works for the company that makes the loan? So when you say “I have my attorney review documents,” do you mean the company you work for’s attorney and you’re just trying to make yourself sound big? Can you answer this one?


Says the guy with the portfolio simulator


----------



## messy (Dec 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Says the guy with the portfolio simulator


You didn’t answer the question. 
When you referred to “having your lawyer review” things to determine if “you” are going to loan money, are you the actual lender or are you just talking like a big shot because you just work for a lender.
This is too good.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> You didn’t answer the question.
> When you referred to “having your lawyer review” things to determine if “you” are going to loan money, are you the actual lender or are you just talking like a big shot because you just work for a lender.
> This is too good.


You can't/won't get answers from a mocking bird. He can only recite what his TU lesson plan tells him.


----------



## messy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't/won't get answers from a mocking bird. He can only recite what his TU lesson plan tells him.


“Mockingbird.” That’s it! Turns out I was right about “Cubicle Boy,” for sure.
Man he’s so smart about finance, though, isn’t he?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> “Mockingbird.” That’s it! Turns out I was right about “Cubicle Boy,” for sure.
> Man he’s so smart about finance, though, isn’t he?


You are seeking verification from whiskers?


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> “Mockingbird.” That’s it! Turns out I was right about “Cubicle Boy,” for sure.
> Man he’s so smart about finance, though, isn’t he?



*Your second year JC finance project is flawed......*

*Give your horse a rest " Don ", the wind will eventually die down.....*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> You didn’t answer the question.
> When you referred to “having your lawyer review” things to determine if “you” are going to loan money, are you the actual lender or are you just talking like a big shot because you just work for a lender.
> This is too good.


Ever wonder what your loan processing fees pay for?  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't/won't get answers from a mocking bird. He can only recite what his TU lesson plan tells him.


This is beyond you whiskers.  And messy only adds to your ignorance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> “Mockingbird.” That’s it! Turns out I was right about “Cubicle Boy,” for sure.
> Man he’s so smart about finance, though, isn’t he?


KISS.  Just because you can't do third grade math doesn't mean it's complicated.


----------



## messy (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are seeking verification from whiskers?


He confirmed. While bragging about “his attorneys” to see if the buyer is qualified, when called out he acknowledged that his salary comes from loan processing fees.
So awesome.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> I think never and that was too recently.


Illegal border crossings at the San Ysidro have been down for years. One of the main reasons is the wall...

So yea, building a wall will help. Even Obama and Clinton understood that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Illegal border crossings at the San Ysidro have been down for years. One of the main reasons is the wall...
> 
> So yea, building a wall will help. Even Obama and Clinton understood that.
> View attachment 3718


OBVI.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 26, 2018)

So who did President Trump visit today in Iraq? According to Obama all the troops came home. So did PO lie, again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is beyond you whiskers.  And messy only adds to your ignorance.


Nice try dumb guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This is beyond you whiskers.  And messy only adds to your ignorance.


 . . . and this from the guy always so desperate to look smart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2018)

All you buffoons are the same, desperate liars.

United States acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker played football at Iowa.

That fact is indisputable. Whitaker was a tight end on Iowa’s football team from 1990-1992 and caught 21 passes for 203 yards and two touchdowns. Whitaker even caught a nine-yard pass in the 1991 Rose Bowl against Washington.

Whitaker’s football career has been a central part of his identity as he has risen through the political scene over the past 20 years. However, according to the Wall Street Journal, Whitaker has been incorrect about a significant achievement while he was a member of Iowa’s football team

Per the WSJ, Whitaker has listed on his biography, resume, and applications for positions (like a judgeship in Iowa) that he was an Academic All-American at Iowa. He’s not listed on the website of the group that determines what players are Academic All-Americans, and a spokesperson for the College Sports Information Directors of America said they had no record Whitaker being an All-American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All you buffoons are the same, desperate liars.
> 
> United States acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker played football at Iowa.
> 
> ...


Whitaker? The temp?


----------



## messy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All you buffoons are the same, desperate liars.
> 
> United States acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker played football at Iowa.
> 
> ...


Classic. His chief law enforcement guy lies on his resume!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> Classic. His chief law enforcement guy lies on his resume!


Is he an injun?


----------



## nononono (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All you buffoons are the same, desperate liars.
> 
> United States acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker played football at Iowa.
> 
> ...


*Whitaker is going to stick Mueller's ass in a blender and YOU who has NO, NONE, ZERO sports championship laurels is taking a swipe at Whitaker.......Kiss my ASS bitch...*

*How about you look into John Kerry's shitty past and Richard " Dickhead " Blumenthal's MAJOR LIES*
*about Vietnam and HIS LIES about being on a swim team and being captain.....*

*RODENT YOU'RE A CHEAP ASS PUSSY !*


----------



## messy (Dec 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is he an injun?


Don’t know, but he ain’t an Academic All-American! Can you imagine lying, when it’s so easy to find out and you’re the nation’s chief law enforcement officer. We know that Trump and co. don’t think lying is bad. They should learn. Some of them are in jail for that. Not Hillary’s people, not Barry’s people, just Trump’s people. Jail. LOL.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> Don’t know, but he ain’t an Academic All-American! Can you imagine lying, when it’s so easy to find out and you’re the nation’s chief law enforcement officer. We know that Trump and co. don’t think lying is bad. They should learn. Some of them are in jail for that. Not Hillary’s people, not Barry’s people, just Trump’s people. Jail. LOL.


Tell me about it. 

BTW.. Brian Williams, Hillary Clinton and Elizabeth Warren are writing a book about the Native American Art of Dodging Bullets. You will be able to find it in the fiction section of the book store...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> He confirmed. While bragging about “his attorneys” to see if the buyer is qualified, when called out he acknowledged that his salary comes from loan processing fees.
> So awesome.


Having an attorney is bragging? Lol!  So much for humility.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try dumb guy.


Shhhhh you have nothing coherent to contribute here.  Go find a maze to run around in.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and this from the guy always so desperate to look smart.


You sure it's not you desperately trying to not look so dumb?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All you buffoons are the same, desperate liars.
> 
> United States acting Attorney General Matt Whitaker played football at Iowa.
> 
> ...


. . . and this from the guy always so desperate to look smart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2018)

messy said:


> Don’t know, but he ain’t an Academic All-American! Can you imagine lying, when it’s so easy to find out and you’re the nation’s chief law enforcement officer. We know that Trump and co. don’t think lying is bad. They should learn. Some of them are in jail for that. Not Hillary’s people, not Barry’s people, just Trump’s people. Jail. LOL.


How many votes did the Russians steal?


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ever wonder what your loan processing fees pay for?  Lol!


Whatever you have negotiated them to pay for.


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal?


There you go - smarter than all the other posters here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Don’t know, but he ain’t an Academic All-American! Can you imagine lying, when it’s so easy to find out and you’re the nation’s chief law enforcement officer. We know that Trump and co. don’t think lying is bad. They should learn. Some of them are in jail for that. Not Hillary’s people, not Barry’s people, just Trump’s people. Jail. LOL.


I would say the FBI guys are Obama and Hillary people, you?


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would say the FBI guys are Obama and Hillary people, you?


Law enforcement. Justice system.
Some are crooks, some ain’t.
Congress, law enforcement, courts. City and State District Attorneys. Federal Prosecutors. Defense lawyers.
Basic stuff.
Jail baby!
Or, you can keep singing looney tunes.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal?


Can’t you calculate in your cubicle, or have “your attorneys” do it?
Ha!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Don’t know, but he ain’t an Academic All-American! Can you imagine lying, when it’s so easy to find out and you’re the nation’s chief law enforcement officer. We know that Trump and co. don’t think lying is bad. They should learn. Some of them are in jail for that. Not Hillary’s people, not Barry’s people, just Trump’s people. Jail. LOL.


"You like your Doctor...you can keep your Doctor."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> There you go - smarter than all the other posters here.


No Magoo you are....


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You like your Doctor...you can keep your Doctor."


Jail! A lot of ‘em! I forget, Hillary’s people, right? Or Barack’s people? Remind me. 
Hey, did you see where he told soldiers yesterday that he got em a 10% raise this year? First time in a long time?
They get raises every year...this year it was less than 3%.
But why don’t you keep talking about doctors from 5 years ago, old man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Jail! A lot of ‘em! I forget, Hillary’s people, right? Or Barack’s people? Remind me.
> Hey, did you see where he told soldiers yesterday that he got em a 10% raise this year? First time in a long time?
> They get raises every year...this year it was less than 3%.
> But why don’t you keep talking about doctors from 5 years ago, old man.


I imagine it is because it still affects us.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I imagine it is because it still affects us.


Nice try.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You like your Doctor...you can keep your Doctor."


Unless you have a useless, scam plan . . . old news from 8 years ago . . . yet you persist, cuz they told you to and that it was true. Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did the Russians steal?


What is your estimate? They used most every form of social media to push pro t or anti-Hillary propaganda. They also pushed third party candidates to splinter the Democratic leaning vote. Are you saying that had no effect?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2018)

LE wants his useless, scam plan back that wouldn't cover a sprained toe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Nice try.


It doesn't?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Can’t you calculate in your cubicle, or have “your attorneys” do it?
> Ha!


Less than Hillary is what I came up with from MSM.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I imagine it is because it still affects us.


It doesn't affect messy.  My cubicle tells me he's living in a simulator.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It doesn't affect messy.  My cubicle tells me he's living in a simulator.


Must have grown up in the 60's.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is your estimate? They used most every form of social media to push pro t or anti-Hillary propaganda. They also pushed third party candidates to splinter the Democratic leaning vote. Are you saying that had no effect?


My estimate doesn't matter.  Hillary won the popular vote.  I do agree that third party candidates had an effect, especially in FL..  I think Bernie bot had an internal effect on Hillary as well.  At the end of the day, T had a better marketing plan.  Whether his intent or not, it seems he got so much free negative screen time that people thought there was no way, thanks to MSM, that Trump could win so the landslide voters stayed home thinking that popularity would carry Hilz!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE wants his useless, scam plan back that wouldn't cover a sprained toe.


But a bag of ice would.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> There you go - smarter than all the other posters here.


That's kinda depressing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Jail! A lot of ‘em! I forget, Hillary’s people, right? Or Barack’s people? Remind me.
> Hey, did you see where he told soldiers yesterday that he got em a 10% raise this year? First time in a long time?
> They get raises every year...this year it was less than 3%.
> But why don’t you keep talking about doctors from 5 years ago, old man.


Lies are lies. I'm pointing out your hypocrisy ya wanker...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Can’t you calculate in your cubicle, or have “your attorneys” do it?
> Ha!


Attorney's don't calculate.  They outsource calculations.  It's part of their humility and your processing fees.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE wants his useless, scam plan back that wouldn't cover a sprained toe.


You're a delusional idiot...Blue Cross was a scam? 
I've always had great health care...I've always been willing to pay for it without government assistance.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Attorney's don't calculate.  They outsource calculations.  It's part of their humility and your processing fees.


Hey clerk. While you’re writing up loans in your cubicle, think how much more you can make if you get a Notary license? Or do you have one already?

All that and I think from your posts you should really be Secretary of the Treasury. A mortgage clerk may be more qualified than a movie producer...and he’s on the ropes anyway.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lies are lies. I'm pointing out your hypocrisy ya wanker...


Good job! Hey can you find a Truman lie while you’re at it? LOL


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It doesn't affect messy.  My cubicle tells me he's living in a simulator.


Somebody’s jealllous...
Like I said, me having much more intelligence and money and net worth than you doesn’t make me better.
Your smarmy and glib know-it-all comments here, combined with your off-line career circumstances, make you an embarrassing blowhard idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Somebody’s jealllous...
> Like I said, me having much more intelligence and money and net worth than you doesn’t make me better.
> Your smarmy and glib know-it-all comments here, combined with your off-line career circumstances, make you an embarrassing blowhard idiot.


Getting a little emotional for a smart rich guy aren't you?
I am not sure people are getting that message from you.
What happened to they go low?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Having an attorney is bragging? Lol!  So much for humility.


I wonder if our attorneys ever have lunch together and talk about us?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unless you have a useless, scam plan . . . old news from 8 years ago . . . yet you persist, cuz they told you to and that it was true. Sucker.


Glad to see you're keeping up with your drinking. You may have broke the internet with that incoherent post...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Good job! Hey can you find a Truman lie while you’re at it? LOL


Look it up yourself, perhaps you'll retain it and learn from it.
You millennials have a lot to learn...run along now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I wonder if our attorneys ever have lunch together and talk about us?


At least once a week.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Somebody’s jealllous...
> Like I said, me having much more intelligence and money and net worth than you doesn’t make me better.
> Your smarmy and glib know-it-all comments here, combined with your off-line career circumstances, make you an embarrassing blowhard idiot.


My cubicle said you would say that.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My cubicle said you would say that.


ESP is a valuable talent.
See I don’t just insult...I give credit when due.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Look it up yourself, perhaps you'll retain it and learn from it.
> You millennials have a lot to learn...run along now.


I was born during Eisenhower, but I just have a MUCH more youthful outlook than you...
Cranky old fart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey clerk. While you’re writing up loans in your cubicle, think how much more you can make if you get a Notary license? Or do you have one already?
> 
> All that and I think from your posts you should really be Secretary of the Treasury. A mortgage clerk may be more qualified than a movie producer...and he’s on the ropes anyway.


My cubicle said that the income statement and balance sheet for The Return of Mary Poppins is a little challenged right now.  But some of their RE assets are Netting enough income from some 30 year Triple Net studio spaces that are positive cash flowing.  Producers knew they'de be on the ropes if they went to the bank with non-income producing properties.  With that kind of long term cushioning, my cubicle says we release the next tier of funding.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> ESP is a valuable talent.
> See I don’t just insult...I give credit when due.


My cubicle says Net Income on Assets is a more valuable talent.  ESP is too $ubjective.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> I was born during Eisenhower, but I just have a MUCH more youthful outlook than you...
> Cranky old fart.


You remind me of a guy I know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

This is why women shouldn't drive and/or play golf, especially Asian women.

2 South Korean tourists drown after their wives' golf cart hits their own buggy, sends it into Thai river

https://www.foxnews.com/world/2-south-korean-tourists-drown-after-their-wives-golf-cart-hits-their-own-buggy-sends-it-into-thai-river


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm.........
*EXPLOSIVE: Report Says WaPo Reporter Killed In Saudi Consulate May Have Been Foreign Agent*





Photo by Mohammed Al-Shaikh/AFP/Getty Images
ByHank Berrien
December 27, 2018
  views
A new report asserts that Washington Post reporter Jamal Khashoggi, who was killed inside the Saudi Consulate in Istanbul on Oct. 2, may have been a foreign agent working for the government of Qatar in order to change U.S. policy against Saudi Arabia and in favor of the Muslim Brotherhood.

Writing in The Federalist, Jim Hanson, president of Security Studies Group, and a former member of U.S. Special Forces, notes that the Post admitted in an article on December 21 that an executive at Qatar Foundation International worked with Khashoggi to influence Khashoggi’s columns so they aggressively targeted the Saudi government. The Post wrote, “Text messages between Khashoggi and an executive at Qatar Foundation International show that the executive, Maggie Mitchell Salem, at times shaped the columns he submitted to The Washington Post, proposing topics, drafting material and prodding him to take a harder line against the Saudi government.” Hanson notes, “The Qatar Foundation denies they were paying him to produce the anti-Saudi material.”

But then Hanson ups the ante considerably as to Khashoggi’s possible status as a foreign agent, writing:

But during Security Studies Group research for our report on the information operation after his death, we heard from reliable sources familiar with the investigation that documents showing wire transfers from Qatar were found in his apartment in Turkey. They were immediately put out of reach by Turkish security services, so they did not show the collusion between Khashoggi, Qatar, and Turkey prior to his death. We have published a new, unredacted set of findings about the case. It is damning to Qatar, Turkey, and the Washington Post. Khashoggi may have been operating in violation of the Foreign Agents Registration Act by doing this on behalf of Qatar.

Hanson points out Qatar supports the Muslim Brotherhood, which is regarded as a terrorist organization by many Gulf nations; members of Congress have pushed for naming the group a terrorist organization.

Hanson adds that Turkey and Qatar drove the narrative after the killing of Khashoggi, and fed their chosen information to “major Western English-language journalist outlets.”

Hanson points out that Qatar is currently flirting more seriously with Russia, Iran, and Turkey, which is inimical to American interests; that Qatar has hacked into the personal information of Americans; that Qatar is friendly with extremist groups including the Taliban in Afghanistan.

In January 2017, the Foundation for Defense of Democracies delineated Qatar’s support for terrorist groups:

The State Department revealed in its 2015 Country Reports on Terrorism that “entities and individuals within Qatar continue to serve as a source of financial support for terrorist and violent extremist groups, particularly regional al-Qa’ida affiliates such as the Nusrah Front.” Qatar has historically also been described by the U.S. as a site for the private financing of other terrorist groups besides Nusra. Al-Qaeda’s senior leadership is alleged by Washington to have received support from Qatar- based donors, as is al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula, al-Shabaab, al-Qaeda in the Indian Subcontinent, al-Qaeda operatives in Iran, and al-Qaeda in Iraq, the forerunner to IS.

According to Treasury, the Islamic State’s “Amir of suicide bombers” made arrangements “to receive approximately $2 million from a Qatar-based ISIL facilitator,” who enlisted his “assistance with fundraising efforts in Qatar.” There is no sign Qatar ever acted against this unnamed financier. Qatar hosts Hamas moneymen under U.S. counterterrorism sanctions and has even directly financed the group. The U.S. has also reported the Taliban and Lashkar-e-Taiba having fundraised in Qatar


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

*Did " A " stupid someone OUT Seal Team 6 ........................Hmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> I was born during Eisenhower, but I just have a MUCH more youthful outlook than you...
> Cranky old fart.


Ignorance is bliss...you are one blissful turd.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.........
> *EXPLOSIVE: Report Says WaPo Reporter Killed In Saudi Consulate May Have Been Foreign Agent*
> 
> 
> ...


You do stay busy in the twilight zone, don’t you.
Right where Donald wants you.
Remember, “truth isn’t truth.” “I could have been the prince, maybe not the prince.” “ it could have been the Russians, maybe it was a 400 lb gig from his bed.”
He’s turning your brain to mush.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> You do stay busy in the twilight zone, don’t you.
> Right where Donald wants you.
> Remember, “truth isn’t truth.” “I could have been the prince, maybe not the prince.” “ it could have been the Russians, maybe it was a 400 lb gig from his bed.”
> He’s turning your brain to mush.


I am just posting information, you do with it what you will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

I feel safer already,





 Gov. Moonbeam Just Pardoned And Commutated Hundreds of Felons, Including 'Refugees' Facing Deportation 
Beth Baumann


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

*Suspect in killing of police officer was in U.S. illegally, authorities say*
By BRITTNY MEJIA and HANNAH FRY
DEC 27, 2018 | 11:50 AM

The man suspected of fatally shooting a police officer in Stanislaus County was in the country illegally, officials said Thursday.
Authorities have identified a suspect in the case but are not releasing his name.

https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-newman-cop-killed-illegally-immigrant-20181227-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Suspect in killing of police officer was in U.S. illegally, authorities say*
> By BRITTNY MEJIA and HANNAH FRY
> DEC 27, 2018 | 11:50 AM
> 
> ...


What's a few thousand murdered, robbed or raped Americans in the liberal global world order?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

This is what happens when you announce store specials in Spanish at the Brea Mall in the OC in 2004.






*SEARS DOWN TO LAST 24 HOURS?*
_*Retailer to liquidate if no bid comes...*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.........
> *EXPLOSIVE: Report Says WaPo Reporter Killed In Saudi Consulate May Have Been Foreign Agent*
> 
> 
> ...


Making excuses for torture and murder now I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Making excuses for torture and murder now I see.


Not my business, I don't know enough about it to pretend [like you] I know what's best for the whole world.
Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not my business, I don't know enough about it to pretend [like you] I know what's best for the whole world.
> Dummy.


You really are a rube.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> I was born during Eisenhower, but I just have a MUCH more youthful outlook than you...
> Cranky old fart.


*Look who's calling who a cranky old fart......*
*You sure ain't got much sense for a seasoned old splintering piece of wood.....*


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a rube.



*You really are a Rodent......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Making excuses for torture and murder now I see.



*He was a Muslim Brotherhood operative for " some " reason in Turkey.....and the Liberal Main *
*Stream Media was/is giving him cover along with sick demented Democrats such as YOU !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a rube.


Now what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

*University official: Asking smaller woman on date violates Title IX...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You really are a Rodent......*


Much, much better than being an anti-American rube like you and your brainwashed brethren. t is taking us down and you applaud.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Much, much better than being an anti-American rube like you and your brainwashed brethren. t is taking us down and you applaud.


Trump is attempting to put us back together after Clinton, bush and the Kenyan, if you douche bags would get out of the way everything would be just fine.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Much, much better than being an anti-American rube like you and your brainwashed brethren. t is taking us down and you applaud.


EZ Whiskers.  You're not that smart.  You and the rest of the predictors lost your credibility two years ago.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm sure this will make the Trollskis and Nutters in here howl with rage, as facts always seem to do.  So consider this post as being for the non-nutters, who don't see Trump as the second coming.  Also let me say, damn, Anne Applebalm's got some heavy hands...  

Anyway, I had no idea that there are now more Canadians entering the US illegally every year then Mexicans?  But think my favorite paragraph is this one: 
_"A wall can only be effective if people, drones, cameras and spy planes are deployed to protect it, as so many other examples well demonstrate. The “wall” that separates Israel from the Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza — often cited by the president as an effective example to follow — isn’t a wall at all; it is a “multi layered composite obstacle ” composed of multiple fences, barricades and ditches that are constantly patrolled and monitored. Unless you are prepared to pay for all of that as well, a U.S.-Mexican border wall is pointless."_





> *Has the GOP retreated into a world of make-believe? The shutdown debate will tell us.*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/the-debate-about-trumps-wall-isnt-really-about-border-security/2018/12/27/7d90e930-09fc-11e9-a3f0-71c95106d96a_story.html?utm_term=.da152f72b435
> 
> I know it’s a tiresome discussion. I know that most people would rather not be having it. I also know that the government shutdown is an appalling hardship for hundreds of thousands of government workers, from janitors to park rangers to NASA scientists, especially during the Christmas season. But, in its way, the gridlock that has settled in over Washington during this latest government shutdown is an important, meaningful milestone. How we resolve it — if we resolve it — will tell us whether we are still capable, as a nation, of making decisions using facts and evidence. Specifically, it will tell us whether Republicans in Congress, the White House and on Fox News live in the same reality as the rest of us, or whether they have retreated fully into a world of make-believe.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> EZ Whiskers.  You're not that smart.  You and the rest of the predictors lost your credibility two years ago.


Still working at the VA and ripping tax payers off by spending your on the clock time writing pro-republican online commentary instead the helping veterans.  Personally I've always taken pride in my work and in doing a good job... but as always, I admire your gusto of living off the government cheese, while complaining about the government.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm sure this will make the Trollskis and Nutters in here howl with rage, as facts always seem to do.  So consider this post as being for the non-nutters, who don't see Trump as the second coming.  Also let me say, damn, Anne Applebalm's got some heavy hands...
> 
> Anyway, I had no idea that there are now more Canadians entering the US illegally every year then Mexicans?  But think my favorite paragraph is this one:
> _"A wall can only be effective if people, drones, cameras and spy planes are deployed to protect it, as so many other examples well demonstrate. The “wall” that separates Israel from the Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza — often cited by the president as an effective example to follow — isn’t a wall at all; it is a “multi layered composite obstacle ” composed of multiple fences, barricades and ditches that are constantly patrolled and monitored. Unless you are prepared to pay for all of that as well, a U.S.-Mexican border wall is pointless."_


#1 All the Mexicans are already here.
#2 than


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Still working at the VA and ripping tax payers off by spending your on the clock time writing pro-republican online commentary instead the helping veterans.  Personally I've always taken pride in my work and in doing a good job... but as always, I admire your gusto of living off the government cheese, while complaining about the government.


My, you are tenacious.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #1 All the Mexicans are already here.
> #2 than


It helps the conversation if you actually read what was posted before commenting on it...


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My, you are tenacious.


Is what I said untrue?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It helps the conversation if you actually read what was posted before commenting on it...


I read every word. Is what I said untrue?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is what I said untrue?


Probably....


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Probably....


Take a moment and ponder on it...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Take a moment and ponder on it...


I did...'probably' is still my answer.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I read every word. Is what I said untrue?


Umm... go back and read the title the piece I posted (It has to do with Republican's living in make believe).  Then ask yourself, what's the point of Trump shutting down the government over a wall, if you're saying the problem is the "All the Mexicans are already here."   lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... go back and read the title the piece I posted (It has to do with Republican's living in make believe).  Then ask yourself, what's the point of Trump shutting down the government over a wall, if you're saying the problem is the "All the Mexicans are already here."   lol


So, you are now saying only Mexicans are illegal? You've been locked up in your rubber room too long, time to up your game.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I did...'probably' is still my answer.


All I know is whoever Bubs works for is getting ripped off, as he's in here posting all day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... go back and read the title the piece I posted (It has to do with Republican's living in make believe).  Then ask yourself, what's the point of Trump shutting down the government over a wall, if you're saying the problem is the "All the Mexicans are already here."   lol


I'm not talking about the first post you ever made td...
I responded to this:
"Still working at the VA and ripping tax payers off by spending your on the clock time writing pro-republican online commentary instead the helping veterans. Personally I've always taken pride in my work and in doing a good job... but as always, I admire your gusto of living off the government cheese, while complaining about the government."

I'm thinkin' that's probably mostly untrue...


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are now saying only Mexicans are illegal? You've been locked up in your rubber room too long, time to up your game.


Your words not mine.  I'm just simply pointing out that even by your own logic, you seem to be living in a make believe world...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Your words not mine.  I'm just simply pointing out that even by your own logic, you seem to be living in a make believe world...


You got caught and now you are trying to back track.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not talking about the first post you ever made td...
> I responded to this:
> "Still working at the VA and ripping tax payers off by spending your on the clock time writing pro-republican online commentary instead the helping veterans. Personally I've always taken pride in my work and in doing a good job... but as always, I admire your gusto of living off the government cheese, while complaining about the government."
> 
> I'm thinkin' that's probably mostly untrue...


Derp...
He was commenting on my Anne Applebaum post, not the one about Bubs getting crazy with the government cheese wiz.  Try and keep up.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You got caught and now you are trying to back track.


I suppose try to explain how "" work to you would be a lot like throwing a 5 year old in the deep end of the swimming pool. 

Anyway, funny you seem to avoid talking about dumb it was Trump and Republican leaders in congress have shut down the government for the third time in the past two years.  Wonder why that is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I suppose try to explain how "" work to you would be a lot like throwing a 5 year old in the deep end of the swimming pool.
> 
> Anyway, funny you seem to avoid talking about dumb it was Trump and Republican leaders in congress have shut down the government for the third time in the past two years.  Wonder why that is?


Are you drunk?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Derp...
> He was commenting on my Anne Applebaum post, not the one about Bubs getting crazy with the government cheese wiz.  Try and keep up.


You are all kinds of fucked up today.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you drunk?


No, but I think I did hear your mother calling you to come down from your bedroom for dinner.  Maybe when you're a little older and less gullible, and you know actually an adult, we can have an adult conversation about how the talking points you guys are being spoon fed don't make sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> No, but I think I did hear your mother calling you to come down from your bedroom for dinner.  Maybe when you're a little older and less gullible, and you know actually an adult, we can have an adult conversation about how the talking points you guys are being spoon fed don't make sense.


You are making less sense than usual.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are all kinds of fucked up today.


Still nothing on the wall beside this...



Sheriff Joe said:


> #1 All the Mexicans are already here.
> #2 than





Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you are now saying only Mexicans are illegal? You've been locked up in your rubber room too long, time to up your game.


Good grief.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Still nothing on the wall beside this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go sleep it off and try again tomorrow.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Derp...
> He was commenting on my Anne Applebaum post, not the one about Bubs getting crazy with the government cheese wiz.  Try and keep up.


You had responded to this  from Izzy who was responding to the fucking moron Ratboy...
"EZ Whiskers. You're not that smart. You and the rest of the predictors lost your credibility two years ago."

Who needs to keep up?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Still working at the VA and ripping tax payers off by spending your on the clock time writing pro-republican online commentary instead the helping veterans.  Personally I've always taken pride in my work and in doing a good job... but as always, I admire your gusto of living off the government cheese, while complaining about the government.


Are you the only one who doesn't believe the government is shutdown? Lol!  Actually, the government lives off of me.  I write pro-liberty stuff.  Hard for you people to disseminate the difference since the classical liberals were least like you.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you the only one who doesn't believe the government is shutdown? Lol!  Actually, the government lives off of me.  I write pro-liberty stuff.  Hard for you people to disseminate the difference since the classical liberals were least like you.


Do you work for the VA Bruddah?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You had responded to this  from Izzy who was responding to the fucking moron Ratboy...
> "EZ Whiskers. You're not that smart. You and the rest of the predictors lost your credibility two years ago."
> 
> Who needs to keep up?


Go back and re-read the quote from me he was responding to amigo.  It's there for anyone who wants to look.  But of course I think you and I both know you won't.  

Guess if my parties leaders had become as distasteful as Trump and the Republican's in Congress with this latest shutdown the government political stunt, I wouldn't want to talk about it either.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm sure this will make the Trollskis and Nutters in here howl with rage, as facts always seem to do.  So consider this post as being for the non-nutters, who don't see Trump as the second coming.  Also let me say, damn, Anne Applebalm's got some heavy hands...
> 
> Anyway, I had no idea that there are now more Canadians entering the US illegally every year then Mexicans?  But think my favorite paragraph is this one:
> _"A wall can only be effective if people, drones, cameras and spy planes are deployed to protect it, as so many other examples well demonstrate. The “wall” that separates Israel from the Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza — often cited by the president as an effective example to follow — isn’t a wall at all; it is a “multi layered composite obstacle ” composed of multiple fences, barricades and ditches that are constantly patrolled and monitored. Unless you are prepared to pay for all of that as well, a U.S.-Mexican border wall is pointless."_


A September 2017 Office of Immigration Statistics data brief estimated that in fiscal year 2016, the latest year for which complete data is available, there were 170,000 successful illegal border crossings occurring outside of authorized ports of entry. That's down roughly 90 percent since 2000, and it's about one-seventh of the roughly 1.2 million immigrants who obtained lawful permanent resident status via a green card, according to the Department of Homeland Security.

*The number of successful border crossings doesn't include illegal entries that happened via border checkpoints (people smuggled in via vehicles, for instance) or over sea. That number is not available for 2016, but in previous years it added anywhere from 10 to 20 percent to the total number of illegal entries, according to a 2016 Institute for Defense Analyses report commissioned by the Department of Homeland Security.*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/06/25/most-immigrants-who-enter-the-country-do-so-legally-federal-data-show/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a6ec79406f04

170k illegals a year is okay with you people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Go back and re-read the quote from me he was responding to amigo.  It's there for anyone who wants to look.  But of course I think you and I both know you won't.
> 
> Guess if my parties leaders had become as distasteful as Trump and the Republican's in Congress with this latest shutdown the government political stunt, I wouldn't want to talk about it either.


You still aren't getting it.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A September 2017 Office of Immigration Statistics data brief estimated that in fiscal year 2016, the latest year for which complete data is available, there were 170,000 successful illegal border crossings occurring outside of authorized ports of entry. That's down roughly 90 percent since 2000, and it's about one-seventh of the roughly 1.2 million immigrants who obtained lawful permanent resident status via a green card, according to the Department of Homeland Security.
> 
> *The number of successful border crossings doesn't include illegal entries that happened via border checkpoints (people smuggled in via vehicles, for instance) or over sea. That number is not available for 2016, but in previous years it added anywhere from 10 to 20 percent to the total number of illegal entries, according to a 2016 Institute for Defense Analyses report commissioned by the Department of Homeland Security.*
> 
> ...



The institute of Defense Analyses... who would ever doubt them?  Well, actually the Department of Homeland Security... and here's an article on it from the Washington Post with links that actually cite their sources.


*Most immigrants who enter the country do so legally, federal data shows*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/06/25/most-immigrants-who-enter-the-country-do-so-legally-federal-data-show/?utm_term=.24a3a7a2efcd


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm sure this will make the Trollskis and Nutters in here howl with rage, as facts always seem to do.  So consider this post as being for the non-nutters, who don't see Trump as the second coming.  Also let me say, damn, Anne Applebalm's got some heavy hands...
> 
> Anyway, I had no idea that there are now more Canadians entering the US illegally every year then Mexicans?  But think my favorite paragraph is this one:
> _"A wall can only be effective if people, drones, cameras and spy planes are deployed to protect it, as so many other examples well demonstrate. The “wall” that separates Israel from the Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza — often cited by the president as an effective example to follow — isn’t a wall at all; it is a “multi layered composite obstacle ” composed of multiple fences, barricades and ditches that are constantly patrolled and monitored. Unless you are prepared to pay for all of that as well, a U.S.-Mexican border wall is pointless."_


Drop in the bucket compared to 3 trillion in national debt interest a year thanks to 6 years of QE during the Obama years.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You still aren't getting it.


It's not that I don't get it, so much as I'm not impressed by made up populist arguments.  Aren't you getting tired of Trumps lies by now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Go back and re-read the quote from me he was responding to amigo.  It's there for anyone who wants to look.  But of course I think you and I both know you won't.
> 
> Guess if my parties leaders had become as distasteful as Trump and the Republican's in Congress with this latest shutdown the government political stunt, I wouldn't want to talk about it either.


"Still working at the VA and ripping tax payers off by spending your on the clock time writing pro-republican online commentary instead the helping veterans. Personally I've always taken pride in my work and in doing a good job... but as always, I admire your gusto of living off the government cheese, while complaining about the government."

I'm thinkin' that's probably mostly untrue...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The institute of Defense Analyses... who would ever doubt them?  Well, actually the Department of Homeland Security... and here's an article on it from the Washington Post with links that actually cite their sources.
> 
> 
> *Most immigrants who enter the country do so legally, federal data shows*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/06/25/most-immigrants-who-enter-the-country-do-so-legally-federal-data-show/?utm_term=.24a3a7a2efcd


I'm willing to concede that most folks enter legally.  But 170k a year is not a small number.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Drop in the bucket compared to 3 trillion in national debt interest a year thanks to 6 years of QE during the Obama years.


So nothing on the trillions Trumps added to the deficit.  Funny Bubs, it's almost like you've got tunnel vision with regard to both parties being totally unable to maintain any sort of fiscal responsibility. Why is that?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm willing to concede that most folks enter legally.  But 170k a year is not a small number.


Tell me Bubs, can you figure out what the number was before the 90% reduction?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The institute of Defense Analyses... who would ever doubt them?  Well, actually the Department of Homeland Security... and here's an article on it from the Washington Post with links that actually cite their sources.
> 
> 
> *Most immigrants who enter the country do so legally, federal data shows*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/06/25/most-immigrants-who-enter-the-country-do-so-legally-federal-data-show/?utm_term=.24a3a7a2efcd


Do you know what the border patrol wants to help in the fight?
A big beautiful wall.
Just ask one.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Still working at the VA and ripping tax payers off by spending your on the clock time writing pro-republican online commentary instead the helping veterans. Personally I've always taken pride in my work and in doing a good job... but as always, I admire your gusto of living off the government cheese, while complaining about the government."
> 
> I'm thinkin' that's probably mostly untrue...


Are you lying, or are you just dense?  A bit of both would be my guess...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's not that I don't get it, so much as I'm not impressed by made up populist arguments.  Aren't you getting tired of Trumps lies by now?


Can you be more specific?
Did you vote for Hillary?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The institute of Defense Analyses... who would ever doubt them?  Well, actually the Department of Homeland Security... and here's an article on it from the Washington Post with links that actually cite their sources.
> 
> 
> *Most immigrants who enter the country do so legally, federal data shows*
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/06/25/most-immigrants-who-enter-the-country-do-so-legally-federal-data-show/?utm_term=.24a3a7a2efcd


Who is talking about migrants? We are talking about illegal criminal aliens.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It's not that I don't get it, so much as I'm not impressed by made up populist arguments.  Aren't you getting tired of Trumps lies by now?


You mean unpopulist argument.  There's quite a bit of off set to T's lies.  Most of it having to do with your populist arguments.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Still working at the VA and ripping tax payers off by spending your on the clock time writing pro-republican online commentary instead the helping veterans. Personally I've always taken pride in my work and in doing a good job... but as always, I admire your gusto of living off the government cheese, while complaining about the government."
> 
> I'm thinkin' that's probably mostly untrue...


Good thinking since I'm on vacation.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you be more specific?
> Did you vote for Hillary?





Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean unpopulist argument.  There's quite a bit of off set to T's lies.  Most of it having to do with your populist arguments.


Joe wants to blame Trumps lies on Hillary.  Bubs wants to blame me.  Lol
Personally I'm not blaming anyone, I just wish we could go back to the days when people and our nations leaders didn't rely on screaming about Mexican's and asking Russian presidents for help every time an election rolled around.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Tell me Bubs, can you figure out what the number was before the 90% reduction?


Crickets...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So nothing on the trillions Trumps added to the deficit.  Funny Bubs, it's almost like you've got tunnel vision with regard to both parties being totally unable to maintain any sort of fiscal responsibility. Why is that?


 I see both and have written extensively about both here in the new and then in the old forum known as the Kitchen.  But you people don't read nor comprehend when you do.  You people were so fond of blaming Bush for 6 years of QE during the Obama years that your reasoning became that because Bush did the wrong thing, which he didn't, Obama might as well do the same, which he personally didn't, to save the economy and the world by riding on the coat tails of the American tax payers.  In fact, Mr. "you didn't build that" is still claiming that he did "build that" while justifying a near doubling of National debt.  I see what Trump has authorized in spending.  I also see the 8 year precedent for trillion dollar deficits driven by 3 trillion in annual debt interest from 6 years of QE.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Joe wants to blame Trumps lies on Hillary.  Bubs wants to blame me.  Lol
> Personally I'm not blaming anyone, I just wish we could go back to the days when people and our nations leaders didn't rely on screaming about Mexican's and asking Russian presidents for help every time an election rolled around.


Who could blame you? lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Joe wants to blame Trumps lies on Hillary.  Bubs wants to blame me.  Lol
> Personally I'm not blaming anyone, I just wish we could go back to the days when people and our nations leaders didn't rely on screaming about Mexican's and asking Russian presidents for help every time an election rolled around.


I know what you mean,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Joe wants to blame Trumps lies on Hillary.  Bubs wants to blame me.  Lol
> Personally I'm not blaming anyone, I just wish we could go back to the days when people and our nations leaders didn't rely on screaming about Mexican's and asking Russian presidents for help every time an election rolled around.


Can't you read?
It is much better to scream Racism and Misogynist to try and get elected, right?
I know Trump is quite the liar, but it seems you rather enjoy Hillarys' stories and we won't even get to the kenyans' whoppers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Tell me Bubs, can you figure out what the number was before the 90% reduction?





tenacious said:


> Crickets...


I don't know.  But my mobile cubicle says what's more important is that 170k illegal crickets can turn in to twice as many legal crickets in no time at all while we subsidize abortions at an alarming rate here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

Does anyone know what has happened to the Clinton Foundation? Their donations have seemed to stop after Hillary got her ass handed to her in 2016, strange.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Much, much better than being an anti-American rube like you and your brainwashed brethren. t is taking us down and you applaud.



*I am about as anti- American as you are Honest.......

You and the words Lie/Deceit are synonymous. *


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does anyone know what has happened to the Clinton Foundation? Their donations have seemed to stop after Hillary got her ass handed to her in 2016, strange.



*Jan 1, 2019........ EO # 12473*


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I suppose try to explain how "" work to you would be a lot like throwing a 5 year old in the deep end of the swimming pool.
> 
> Anyway, funny you seem to avoid talking about dumb it was Trump and Republican leaders in congress have shut down the government for the third time in the past two years.  *Wonder why that is ?*



*You don't have a clue do you.......................*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

Government Shutdown:

Due to the shutdown of the Federal Government, National Archives facilities are closed, websites and social media are not being updated or monitored, and activities are canceled, with the following exceptions which remain open and operational: Federal Records Centers, Federal Register, the Ronald Reagan Museum, and the George W. Bush Museum.

View the NARA Contingency Plan for Agency Operations During Funding Lapse for more information.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I see both and have written extensively about both here in the new and then in the old forum known as the Kitchen.  But you people don't read nor comprehend when you do.  You people were so fond of blaming Bush for 6 years of QE during the Obama years that your reasoning became that because Bush did the wrong thing, which he didn't, Obama might as well do the same, which he personally didn't, to save the economy and the world by riding on the coat tails of the American tax payers.  In fact, Mr. "you didn't build that" is still claiming that he did "build that" while justifying a near doubling of National debt.  I see what Trump has authorized in spending.  I also see the 8 year precedent for trillion dollar deficits driven by 3 trillion in annual debt interest from 6 years of QE.



*Bernake + Yellen  = 0% + 8/Obama*


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Government Shutdown:
> 
> Due to the shutdown of the Federal Government, National Archives facilities are closed, websites and social media are not being updated or monitored, and activities are canceled, with the following exceptions which remain open and operational: Federal Records Centers, Federal Register, the Ronald Reagan Museum, and the George W. Bush Museum.
> 
> View the NARA Contingency Plan for Agency Operations During Funding Lapse for more information.



*Jan 1, 2019.............EO # 12473     *

*Pelosi, Schumer, Nadler and others can't stop that even if they " off  " him.*


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Still working at the VA and ripping tax payers off by spending your on the clock time writing pro-republican online commentary instead the helping veterans.  Personally I've always taken pride in my work and in doing a good job... but as always, I admire your gusto of living off the government cheese, while complaining about the government.


He works at the VA? So he’s on the gubmint teat? Oh My God it just gets better and better with that idiotic blowhard who finds his real self-worrh in making incorrect pronouncements on this blog.
He really is Rupert Pupkin! Or Ignacius J. Reilly!
Both classic characters, so not all bad...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> He works at the VA? So he’s on the gubmint teat? Oh My God it just gets better and better with that idiotic blowhard who finds his real self-worrh in making incorrect pronouncements on this blog.
> He really is Rupert Pupkin! Or Ignacius J. Reilly!
> Both classic characters, so not all bad...


Somebody has to square government away.  And I don't work for free.  But I do pay taxes like everyone else.  The government has been on the teats of tax payers like you and I for decades.  Not surprised that someone who calls his domicile an asset without generating any net income from it would see the government teat flowing in the opposite direction like you do your mortgage payment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> He works at the VA? So he’s on the gubmint teat? Oh My God it just gets better and better with that idiotic blowhard who finds his real self-worrh in making incorrect pronouncements on this blog.
> He really is Rupert Pupkin! Or Ignacius J. Reilly!
> Both classic characters, so not all bad...


Maybe you don't know as much as you think?
Ponder that.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you don't know as much as you think?
> Ponder that.


I read what he writes...that certainly helps inform me.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> He works at the VA? So he’s on the gubmint teat? Oh My God it just gets better and better with that idiotic blowhard who finds his real self-worrh in making incorrect pronouncements on this blog.
> He really is Rupert Pupkin! Or Ignacius J. Reilly!
> Both classic characters, so not all bad...


He said once that one of his tasks was to identify and remove employees and/or positions that were not worth keeping.

Without apparent irony.

Love the Pupkin reference.  I doubt he knows what it means.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Somebody has to square government away.  And I don't work for free.  But I do pay taxes like everyone else.  The government has been on the teats of tax payers like you and I for decades.  Not surprised that someone who calls his domicile an asset without generating any net income from it would see the government teat flowing in the opposite direction like you do your mortgage payment.


You already told me stock is an asset and it doesn’t generate net income until you sell it. So why is stock an asset and not a house?
And we also clarified that a house is an asset on your financial statement.
Your latest pronouncement is that taxpayers fund the government
Must get confusing to be you...but then again, I think Rupert and Ignatius were confused.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> I read what he writes...that certainly helps inform me.


That's good to know.  I just talked to your banker and he verified that your mortgage is still a liability.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's good to know.  I just talked to your banker and he verified that your mortgage is still a liability.


Has anyone here argued that it is not?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> He said once that one of his tasks was to identify and remove employees and/or positions that were not worth keeping.
> 
> Without apparent irony.
> 
> Love the Pupkin reference.  I doubt he knows what it means.


I don't.  Why would I when I have you and the rest of clowns to make me laugh.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Has anyone here argued that it is not?


Lol!  Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> You already told me stock is an asset and it doesn’t generate net income until you sell it. So why is stock an asset and not a house?


Dividends Pupkin.  Or did you not know that...never mind.  I get it, that's not why you invest in stocks.  But it is income nonetheless, unlike your house.  Feel free to look at your online accounts at the bank where your mortgage lives.  Ask them if they can reclassify your liabilities to an asset so that they can start paying you to live in your house.....Pupkin!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> I read what he writes...that certainly helps inform me.


Obviously not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 27, 2018)

espola said:


> He said once that one of his tasks was to identify and remove employees and/or positions that were not worth keeping.
> 
> Without apparent irony.
> 
> Love the Pupkin reference.  I doubt he knows what it means.


Yeah, you smart people.


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, you smart people.


Don’t  you keep track? He’s the smart one.
QE!


----------



## messy (Dec 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's good to know.  I just talked to your banker and he verified that your mortgage is still a liability.


Very good, Ignatius. House is asset, mortgage is liability. 
Stock is asset, margin loan is liability.
You’ll understand eventually, if you ever own a house and fill out a financial statement.
On those statements, the house is an asset.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2018)

messy said:


> Very good, Ignatius. House is asset, mortgage is liability.
> Stock is asset, margin loan is liability.
> You’ll understand eventually, if you ever own a house and fill out a financial statement.
> On those statements, the house is an asset.


You can list your house wherever you want as long as you pay your mortgage.  lol!


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can list your house wherever you want as long as you pay your mortgage.  lol!


Actually you can’t, dummy. It only goes on the asset side.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Actually you can’t, dummy. It only goes on the asset side.


My cubicle says that you can have it your way at Burger King as long as you pay for your whopper of a house. Lol!


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My cubicle says that you can have it your way at Burger King as long as you pay for your whopper of a house. Lol!


It’s not the whopper of a house that matters.
It’s the whopper of the asset gain.
So the house I told you about that I bought in 2012 for 969 and sold in ‘16 for 1.7? It wasn’t a whopper, it was 1200 sq. ft.
Remind me again why that wasn’t an asset?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> It’s not the whopper of a house that matters.
> It’s the whopper of the asset gain.
> So the house I told you about that I bought in 2012 for 969 and sold in ‘16 for 1.7? It wasn’t a whopper, it was 1200 sq. ft.
> Remind me again why that wasn’t an asset?


 My cubicle says you pay for it to be whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Actually you can’t, dummy. It only goes on the asset side.


Actually my cubicle says the bank says you're right.  They got your less payment on time.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> My cubicle says you pay for it to be whatever you want it to be.


Nope. Doesn’t work that way.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Actually my cubicle says the bank says you're right.  They got your less payment on time.


Easy for you to say...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Nope. Doesn’t work that way.


Works as amortized.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Easy for you to say...


Easy for you to pay.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Works as amortized.


Learn about leverage. One asset is best. Ask the President!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Learn about leverage. One asset is best. Ask the President!


As amortized.


----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> As amortized.


https://www.shmoop.com/confederacy-of-dunces/ignatius-j-reilly.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> https://www.shmoop.com/confederacy-of-dunces/ignatius-j-reilly.html


my cubicle says your bank is looking forward to your next amortized payment.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Works as amortized.


I just wonder who you think you're posts are for?  lol


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Actually you can’t, dummy. It only goes on the asset side.





messy said:


> It’s not the whopper of a house that matters.
> It’s the whopper of the asset gain.
> So the house I told you about that I bought in 2012 for 969 and sold in ‘16 for 1.7? It wasn’t a whopper, it was 1200 sq. ft.
> Remind me again why that wasn’t an asset?



*You should keep track of your forum fantasies ..........Your way off kilter with the Ass-ets as*
*opposed to Debits....*


----------



## tenacious (Dec 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You should keep track of your forum fantasies ..........Your way off kilter with the Ass-ets as*
> *opposed to Debits....*


Wow... how stupid are you?   No wonder you vote for Trump.


----------



## nononono (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow... how stupid are you?   No wonder you vote for Trump.



*Awwwww Tiny " T ".......ya still pondering a happy slap back.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow... how stupid are you?   No wonder you vote for Trump.


Who did you vote for, twice?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I just wonder who you think you're posts are for?  lol


Good question. lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow... how stupid are you?   No wonder you vote for Trump.


"I just wonder who you think you're posts are for? lol"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good question. lol


Tenacious Multi millionaires, of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

They sure the hell didn't ask me.
What a low class wretch.

 
And the World’s New Most-Admired Woman Is….The Envelope Please
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/12/28/most-admired-woman-michelle-obama/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjAiuamlcXfAhUJZawKHS4GBBsQqUMwAnoECAkQDQ&usg=AOvVaw2k200t9UHQqSXipY62GPjE&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

With 4 Black Head Coaches Likely Losing Their Jobs, NFL Could Have a Problem on Its Hands
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/12/28/with-4-black-coaches-likely-losing-jobs-nfl-could-have-problem-on-hands/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiyrIy0mMXfAhUDXq0KHWkYBUcQqUMwCXoECAsQKQ&usg=AOvVaw3oxGplpgZMlM48LMUoT4l3


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

DECEMBER 29, 2018
*Illegals and the American Dream*
By Daniel John Sobieski
When talking about immigration, Democrats like to conflate illegal and legal immigration, dropping the word “illegal” and spouting meaningless babble about no human being illegal. They like to preach  that illegal immigrants commit crimes at a lower rate than American citizens, a factoid that has been exposed as a lie.

The murder of legal immigrant and Newman Police Corporal Ronil Singh on Christmas night by an illegal alien in the sanctuary state of California shows not only that the claims by Chuck Schumer and the “bride of Chucky” Nancy Pelosi that the Democrats support border security is a deadly and bald-faced lie. It highlights the difference between legal and illegal immigrants, between those who love America and want to be Americans and those who murder them.

Pelosi and Schumer like to talk about the “Dreamers.” Well, Ronil Singh had dreams, too:

Ronil Singh came to the U.S. from his native Fiji to fulfill a lifelong dream of becoming an officer, joining a small-town police force in California and working to improve his English. The day after Christmas, he stopped another immigrant, this one in the country illegally, who shot and killed the corporal, authorities said Thursday…

"This suspect is in our country illegally. He doesn't belong here. He is a criminal," Stanislaus County Sheriff Adam Christianson, whose agency is leading the investigation, told reporters.

Newman Police Chief Randy Richardson fought back tears as he described Singh, a 33-year-old with a newborn son, as an "American patriot."

"He came to America with one purpose, and that was to serve this country," Richardson said…

"He was living the American dream," said Stanislaus County Sheriff's Deputy Royjinder Singh, who is not related to the slain officer but knew him. "He loved camping, loved hunting, loved fishing, loved his family."

And now he is dead. The blood of Kate Steinle, Mollie Tibbetts, and now Ronil Singh and others is on the hands of open border advocates and the sanctuary city loons who provide no sanctuary for the American citizen victims of illegal alien criminals.

*More in Home*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2018)

Upcoming Women’s March Deemed ‘Too White,’ So Organizers Cancelled It
21 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/12/29/womens-march-cancel-too-white-california&ved=2ahUKEwjOparxg8bfAhURS6wKHWe4DkwQqUMwAHoECAoQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0spMuunf3HYKj18zsSCaiD&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They sure the hell didn't ask me.
> What a low class wretch.
> 
> View attachment 3732
> ...



*Megan to Michelle as she left Nottingham Cottage recently........*

*" Bye Felicia ! "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

Egypt Kills 40 Terrorists in Crackdown After Fatal Giza Pyramids Attack
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/middle-east/2018/12/30/egypt-kills-40-terrorists-in-crackdown-after-fatal-giza-pyramids-attack/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjE_rTO3cffAhVKR60KHVIpD5gQqUMwCHoECAwQJQ&usg=AOvVaw0cSq34JpsPl3mIn3R0vA5Y


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

DECEMBER 30, 2018
*George Washington's Prescient Words*
By Eileen F. Toplansky
As the man who was "_first in the hearts of his countrymen_," George Washington wrote guiding principles for the newly established country in his Farewell Address of 1796. He stressed:

... that the 'national Union' formed the bedrock of 'collective and individual happiness' for U.S. citizens. As he explained, 'The name of AMERICAN, which belongs to you, in your national capacity, must always exalt the just pride of Patriotism, more than any appellation derived from local distinctions.'

We see the degradation of this idea of patriotism as the left continually hammers away that America is the nexus of evil. One need only read the 1994 book titled _Unsettling America: An Anthology of Contemporary Multicultural Poetry_, which states in its introduction that the "nostalgic vision of a simple, harmonious past ... obscures the long history of oppression within the United States." The editors choose "not to be all inclusive [or] create a pluralistic play of voices." Instead, they choose "poems that directly address the instability of American identity and confront the prevalence of cultural conflict and exchange within the United States ... [in order] to highlight the constant erecting, blurring, breaking, clarifying, and crossing of boundaries that are a consequence of the complex intersections among people's cultures, and languages within national borders."

Hail to the fact that the country is not afraid to deal with its past, but woe to the students who receive such a skewed and narrow interpretation of what the country has accomplished.

Dinesh D'Souza writes in his _Death of a Nation_ that "in other countries, a flag is just a flag, but in America ... the flag is the symbol of a founding event, emerging out of the Revolutionary War that articulated principles that could only be fully expressed almost ninety years later in the aftermath of one of the bloodiest civil wars in history." America is "a product of design that gave rise to an American dream[.] ... There is no such thing as a French dream, an Indian dream, a Chinese dream. Identity in other countries is based on birth and blood; but in America it is based on embracing American ideals and the American way of life. That's why the American tribe is so multiracial and includes white people, black people and brown people."

Instead of embracing this idea of unity, many football players show disrespect for the American dream every time they kneel.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/george_washingtons_prescient_words.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

DECEMBER 30, 2018
*Leftists eat their own in San Francisco's Mission District*
By Monica Showalter
In San Francisco, a city of no conservatives to speak of, things get weird (and not in a good way) when the crazy left gets the urge to "pick a target," "freeze it," "personalize it," and all that.

That's why some jackass has gotten his mojo up and is seeking to run an Israel-supporting lefty Jewish bookstore owner in the Mission District, out of town.

According to the Forward (Hat tip: Daily Wire):

Manny’s, a new business in San Francisco’s Mission District, is part cafe, part bookstore, part political event hall. Owner Manny Yekutiel, a 29-year-old rising star in the world of liberal political organizing, calls it a “civic social gathering space.”

It’s hosted incoming House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, San Francisco Mayor London Breed, activists with Black Lives Matter — and on the sidewalk outside, protesters upset because Yekutiel is a “Zionist gentrifer.”

“Zionists out of the Mission!” one marcher yelled on Wednesday, Dec. 26, as about 20 members of the Lucy Parsons Project and allied groups gathered outside Manny’s.

 Apparently, the creeps doing this couldn't find any Trumpsters to harass, so Manny got it.

This, frankly, is brownshirt stuff, very disturbing to observe in of all places the supposedly "tolerant" Mission. In the past, doing things Nazis did was considered so unacceptable, so convict-y, so trashy that anyone involved in it wouldn't be welcome in public. Now open Nazi tactics against anyone who supports Israel is out there as the avant-garde setting the tone. We see disturbing tweets like this:


Equipto

✔@EQUIPTO
https://twitter.com/EQUIPTO/status/1078349086162448384

If you’re a Zionist that continues to support what’s happening to the people in Palestine, then NO..

Zera Kodesh Haym @Meir_Lipa
Replying to @leanrum and 2 others
Are Jews not allowed to own businesses in SF?


6
9:57 AM - Dec 27, 2018
Twitter Ads info and privacy

20 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy


Equipto, one of the ringleaders of this, seems to be a hip-hop "star" with 14,000 Twitter followers. His real name is Ilyich Sato and he tweets he's proud of its communist provenance. 



Anti-Semitism is not new in the Mission District. I recall that several years ago, the hippie collective known as Rainbow Grocery was targeted for selling Israeli soap and lotion products. Lefty ideology at the time was to boycott "the collective."

But this seems more disturbing, because it's got some mainstream referentials, what with the much-vaunted LeBron James openly expressing anti-Semitism before backtracking, and actual anti-Semites getting elected by unassimilated immigrant voters to congressional seats elsewhere in the country. In an atmosphere such as this, a smaller fry such as Equipto feels perfectly comfortable to try to run a Jewish merchant out of town.

Way back in the old days, I used to live in the Mission District of San Francisco. I got into journalism by writing about it for the late-and-much-missed Victor Miller's New Mission News. I know the place pretty well, and though my experience is dated, based on what I can tell, the place is no different from what it always was. It's loaded with the same, all manner of lefties of the most radical stripe (Code Pink's Global Exchange headquarters was on the corner of 16th and Mission, for one, and New College was out around 17th and Valencia or so.), illegal immigrants, artists, drug addicts, misfits, bums, perverts, project-dwellers, activists, drunks, rock bands, and criminals (the San Francisco County Jail used to dump its freed convicts on the corner of 24th and Mission to get back to business), so you get the countercultural flavor of the place.

Manny himself is likely a very nice guy, and his cafe is warm and inviting. Look at the pictures. If you went in as a rightwinger respectfully, it's very likely you would be treated with respect in return. He seems to be relatively close to the Democratic establishment, given his "collective" listed, and his model of starting with a cafe, making it nice, and then using it as a springboard to politics is exactly the model that Gavin Newsom used to achieve the political success he's achieved from San Francisco. That said, it takes a lot of guts to open a cafe in the Mission District, which suffers from high rents and taxes as all of the city does, and instead of being positioned in a nice place such as tony Pacific Heights, where Newsom got his restaurant start, instead brings high crime, drunks peeing in the doorway, and urban blight for Manny. Many lefty bookstores in the area, such as Modern Times, an old lefty stalwart bookstore opened for 45 years, have shut their doors. Many other cafes are gone too as I look at a Google map for San Francisco cafes. The cute French crepe place, Cafe Nidal and Cafe Macondo seem to be gone. The taco shops seem to be holding on, but cafes with big chairs and old wood furniture in the Bohemian style that Starbucks tries hard to franchise on are looking sparser. Now Manny's, which has restored the better parts of the San Francisco Bohemian atmosphere, is getting a crazed leftist organizing for weekly protests in a bid to shut his place down.

With this garbage going on, you have to wonder why it's happening. Is it part of the crackup of the left, which Clarice Feldman noted and explained in her piece on "intersectionality" and how the left always eats its own here? Many of the leftists upset at the Democrats, Bernie-ites and others, aren't embarrassed at all about their open embrace of anti-Semitism and if Manny is aligned with Pelosi, as his events page suggests, is he a target because he's seen as part of her establishment?

Or is it something far stupider, given the presence of Equipto? News accounts say he's been in trouble with the law right there in the area a few months ago. Maybe the boycott is the result of a grudge related to that?

Either way, the left is hungry, and the attack on Manny is clearly a sign of the rabid side of the equation feeling bolder. 

Where's Nancy Pelosi to put paid to this garbage?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

Welcome to America.

Just another dead guy brought to you by the progressive left.

U.S. NEWS[/paste:font]
*Body found in ocean near U.S.-Mexico border*
The body was found near Border Field State Park, the edge of which runs up along the border and includes fencing that stretches into the ocean.





Members of a migrant caravan from Central America and their supporters sit on the top of the U.S.-Mexico border wall at Border Field State Park before making an asylum request, in San Diego, California on April 29, 2018.Lucy Nicholson / REUTERS


Dec. 29, 2018 / 7:45 AM PST
By Kalhan Rosenblatt
A man's body was found floating in the ocean just north of the U.S.-Mexico border in San Diego County, California, according to local police.

On Friday evening, San Diego County Sheriff's deputies at the Imperial Beach substation were radio by U.S. Border Patrol for assistance with a body found in the water.



Deputies and members of the San Diego Fire Department arrived around 6 p.m. PST (9 p.m. ET) Friday and attempted to resuscitate the man. He was later declared dead.



*Recommended*

Tijuana news outlet Frontera.info reported that the man was from Honduras, between 20 and 25 years old and attempting to cross into the United States. NBC News has not been able to independently verify the man's age or nationality and whether or not he was attempting to cross into the United States.



*Related*

The man's name has also not been released.

The body was found near Border Field State Park, which runs up against the U.S.-Mexico border. The edge of Border Field State Park includes fencing, which stretches past the shoreline and into the ocean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

WATCH: It's Almost 2019 and Joe Namath Is Still Kissing Sideline Reporters
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/12/30/watch-its-almost-2019-and-joe-namath-is-still-kissing-sideline-reporters/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwil1oyqmcjfAhUSnKwKHVyLCHcQqUMwAHoECAsQBQ&usg=AOvVaw0YHvcomvQL4eSuAl2FdAfA&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

Too Funny

YouTube · J-Guide Entertainment
0:17
Joe Namath Hitting on Reporter
Oct 24, 2016
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=2ahUKEwimo5aQmsjfAhUGA6wKHaeDAC8QwqsBMAJ6BAgLEAg&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm calling bullshit on this,

Los Angeles Crime Drops in 2018 -- for First Time in 5 Years
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2018/12/30/los-angeles-crime-drops-in-2018-for-first-time-in-5-years/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiGneimscjfAhXtna0KHQS0C_sQqUMwBnoECAwQHQ&usg=AOvVaw2CFe67ncU2kjA0jEOhZEsO


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm calling bullshit on this,
> Los Angeles Crime Drops in 2018 -- for First Time in 5 Years
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2018/12/30/los-angeles-crime-drops-in-2018-for-first-time-in-5-years/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiGneimscjfAhXtna0KHQS0C_sQqUMwBnoECAwQHQ&usg=AOvVaw2CFe67ncU2kjA0jEOhZEsO


*I second that !!!!!*
*Mayor Eric Garcetti is behind these BS LIES......He's trying to build a springboard to early 2019 Presidential*
*aspirations .....One based on LIES !*


----------



## tenacious (Dec 30, 2018)

So much anger and fear in these posts today...


----------



## nononono (Dec 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So much anger and fear in these posts today...


*As a youth you spent a lot of time in front of the mirror...didn't you.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Abortion Leading Cause of Death in 2018 with 41 Million Killed
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/health/2018/12/31/abortion-leading-cause-of-death-in-2018-with-41-million-killed/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwii06XUh8rfAhWC0FQKHXehBgwQqUMwCHoECAsQJQ&usg=AOvVaw2UDBKaN0bg2hOzp1fDmpHU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

California: Land of 1,000 New Laws
DECEMBER 31, 2018
California’s Democratic-controlled legislature passed and Governor Jerry Brown signed a record 1,016 new laws in 2018.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/california_land_of_1000_new_laws.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Social Justice Warriors and the 7 Major Negative Emotions
PAUL PHOENIX
There's something pathological about the SJW mentality.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/social_justice_warriors_and_the_7_major_negative_emotions.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

DECEMBER 31, 2018
*The Most Memorable Leftist Hypocrisies of 2017-8*
By Robert Oscar Lopez
The left is composed of horrible people. Most sane people realize this, even if they have friends on the dark side. I have friends on the left, so I can say, "Some of my best friends are horrible people." The right wing has its own problems, but for now, let's talk about the first two years of Trump's presidency. It should stun even the most cynical among us.

*From the "99%" to "Crush the Little Guy"*

Jason Wilson published a column at the reliably left-wing Guardian called "How the world has fought back against the far-right and started winning."

It celebrates Gestapo tactics against inconsequential bad guys the left labels as racists, Nazis, or whatever. Wilson glorifies "doxing," "counter-surveillance," and "no-platforming." He likes pressuring governments to classify internet commenters as terrorists and deny them visas. It exhilarates him to foment betrayals within conservative camps and devastate people like Milo Yiannopoulos.

You get the feeling that Jason Wilson hates people.

Atop Wilson's hit list sits Gavin McInnes, a guy who made YouTube videos and denounced the Charlottesville protests. Wilson also reminisces gleefully about getting Alex Jones blacked out from social media and demonizing Lauren Southern.

Wilson uses the "Nazi" label. Maybe he shouldn't unless he speaks of himself.

The trials and police investigations following the Reichstag Fire of February 27, 1933 sound eerily like everything Jason Wilson trumpets. The fire caused expensive damage to Germany's parliamentary building. It became the pretext for sundry measures that the National Socialists and Hitler used to eradicate dissent from one-party rule: massive propaganda, "doxing" the supposed bad guys (in this case, communists), banning other parties from meeting, censoring publication of ideas contrary to the state, fishy balloting, abrogating due process, rounding up enemies of order, and seizure of arms and resources.

This sounds like a left-winger's dream come true, if you replace communists with white supremacists or homophobes.

Maybe the left thinks it can carry on this way and won't go to the excesses of the Nazis because American leftists are more civilized. Or something. I doubt that the left even understands the Nazis enough to avoid becoming them.

It took five years to go from the Reichstag Fire to Kristallnacht and the Anschluss. I don't doubt we could go from Charlottesville to a massive raid on transphobic churches and emergency annexation of Guatemala by 2022.

*Fighting white supremacy by giving rich white women unchecked power*

If you know the story of Emmet Till, you know that in 1955, whites killed a black boy for allegedly flirtatiously addressing a white woman. Why? Because there exists in the American psyche a powerful urge to protect the honor of women, and especially white women.

The white knight returns!

In 2017, Time named Taylor Swift Person of the Year because she dodged a lawsuit by a man far poorer than she was. The man sued her because she called his bosses and told them he had groped her; the radio station fired him. He disputed her claims and sued her for defamation. She showed up to the trial and made a splashy speech that won the jury over, so he ended up with no job, and she came out with even greater fame, notoriety, and fortune. With her millions upon millions of dollars, she could hardly class herself with a honkytonk waitress fighting off a sleazy shift supervisor.

Time found Swift's heroism so dazzling that it overshadowed soldiers killed in war, volunteers running orphanages, leaders of foreign countries, first responders braving death to medevac disaster-survivors, and people who did more than get someone fired for groping them at a photo shoot.


----------



## legend (Dec 31, 2018)

I guess Louis CK is officially out of a career. Maybe he'll do what Dennis Miller did when he became unfunny...


----------



## tenacious (Dec 31, 2018)

legend said:


> I guess Louis CK is officially out of a career. Maybe he'll do what Dennis Miller did when he became unfunny...


Do you think think this is going to hurt his career?  I just sort of doubt that he'll lose many fans with this, who he didn't lose with the #metoo masturbation stuff.  Maybe it's because I grew up out in the country and guns were always around so I'm jaded... but it does somewhat feel like these breathless write ups about what college that kid David Hogg (think that's the name of the kid from the Parkland shooting) got into are getting a bit overly political and somewhat silly.  At some point, whether it was Louis CK or someone else... someone was going to have to let some of the hot air out of that balloon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Do you think think this is going to hurt his career?  I just sort of doubt that he'll lose many fans with this, who he didn't lose with the #metoo masturbation stuff.  Maybe it's because I grew up out in the country and guns were always around so I'm jaded... but it does somewhat feel like these breathless write ups about what college that kid David Hogg (think that's the name of the kid from the Parkland shooting) got into are getting a bit overly political and somewhat silly.  At some point, whether it was Louis CK or someone else... someone was going to have to let some of the hot air out of that balloon.


Not very tenacious today.
BTW, who game you that screen name?


----------



## legend (Dec 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Do you think think this is going to hurt his career?  I just sort of doubt that he'll lose many fans with this, who he didn't lose with the #metoo masturbation stuff.  Maybe it's because I grew up out in the country and guns were always around so I'm jaded... but it does somewhat feel like these breathless write ups about what college that kid David Hogg (think that's the name of the kid from the Parkland shooting) got into are getting a bit overly political and somewhat silly.  At some point, whether it was Louis CK or someone else... someone was going to have to let some of the hot air out of that balloon.


He said they pushed the fat kid in front of them. I don't disagree with you about the kids getting so much play, but this guy doesn't have a long leash. I think he's toast.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 31, 2018)

legend said:


> He said they pushed the fat kid in front of them. I don't disagree with you about the kids getting so much play, but this guy doesn't have a long leash. I think he's toast.


I'd agree with you more if the audience listening to him on that audio recording wasn't laughing their asses off through all the jokes.  From Lenny Bruce to Richard Pryor, past experience says the public tends to give comedians lots of leeway.   

But then again, in the #metoo era a lot has changed (much of it for the better), so I will admit you could very well be right.


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'd agree with you more if the audience listening to him on that audio recording wasn't laughing their asses off through all the jokes.  From Lenny Bruce to Richard Pryor, past experience says the public tends to give comedians lots of leeway.
> 
> But then again, in the #metoo era a lot has changed (much of it for the better), so I will admit you could very well be right.


I agree with both of your paragraphs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

*WATCH: Feminist Promotes, Brags About Abortion To CHILDREN In Shocking Video*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'd agree with you more if the audience listening to him on that audio recording wasn't laughing their asses off through all the jokes.  From Lenny Bruce to Richard Pryor, past experience says the public tends to give comedians lots of leeway.
> 
> But then again, in the #metoo era a lot has changed (much of it for the better), so I will admit you could very well be right.


Congratulations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

messy said:


> I agree with both of your paragraphs.


Get a room.


----------



## messy (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: Feminist Promotes, Brags About Abortion To CHILDREN In Shocking Video*


Cute dress!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: Feminist Promotes, Brags About Abortion To CHILDREN In Shocking Video*


I wonder how many like her were aborted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wonder how many like her were aborted.


Not near enough. She needs a late late term abortion.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 31, 2018)

messy said:


> I agree with both of your paragraphs.


My real take is that the #metoo / diversity push in the entertainment / media fields is getting closed to having crested.  Whether that's a good thing or bad thing is a question I'll leave up to the readers to decide, but I base that opinion on the follow three thoughts:

1.  Outrage is a tough emotion to use to sell newspapers and movie tickets.  For example, a year from now I doubt Keira Knightley would still be able to get top billing in the New York Times with the headlines about how much easier life would be if she had a penis.  Nor will you find CNN leading with stories about a black wrestler being made to cut his dreads, over stories about Trump pulling troops out of Syria.  My take on it is outrage demands a lot from the viewers, and for better or worse, people will get exhausted. 
If anything we'll start seeing more stories about school teachers seducing students, or unmentioned topics more along the lines of a (hypothetical) Rosy O'Donnell type character taking advantage of young actresses, or a (hypothetical) Barbra Bush type forcing herself on a pool boy, or exposes on how some of these viral videos are basically setups.  And of course once #metoo / diversity starts cutting both ways a lot of folks are going to want to drop it. 

2.  The accused are no longer going to run off in shame ala' Al Franken or Garrison Keillor.  Just take Louis CK for an example.  I think even he'd admit he's a pervert... but he's also very smart, very talented, quite capable of pointing out the hypocrisy in the people coming after him and I would also imagine very pissed off.  At the end of the day entertainment and selling newspapers is a business.  And if folks will pay to watch and hear what Louis CK types have to say- it's going to become increasingly hard to shout these people down if they stop slinking off.

3.  Lastly I would make the point that after a year of seeing diversity in action... we all have agree black and female entertainers and news professionalists have proven they can do the job as well as white men.  However objectively I would also admit that so far I don't see an wildly new perspectives to the craft film making coming from this push for diversity, that are in anyway comparable to say what black Jazz and the Blues artists did for music.  Or that is say uniquely feminine in the way burlesque dancing is.  If anything... it sure feels like in this past years push for diversity we saw what was a uniquely Latin genera of Fantastic Realism (Birdman, The Shape of Water) get left behind.  As I said before, rightly or wrongly, if diversity doesn't bring a unique perspective that we can all point to and say it wouldn't have been possible otherwise... my guess is people are going to quickly get bored with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

We have had enough with the experiment.
I've got an idea, lets hire the best man for the job.

Sports Media Outraged As Nearly All of NFL’s Black Head Coaches Fired


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Do you think think this is going to hurt his career?  I just sort of doubt that he'll lose many fans with this, who he didn't lose with the #metoo masturbation stuff.  Maybe it's because I grew up out in the country and guns were always around so I'm jaded... but it does somewhat feel like these breathless write ups about what college that kid David Hogg (think that's the name of the kid from the Parkland shooting) got into are getting a bit overly political and somewhat silly.  At some point, whether it was Louis CK or someone else... someone was going to have to let some of the hot air out of that balloon.



*Holy Louie CK.....was that supposed to be rational....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

*What a douche.*

*LeBron James declares himself 'the greatest player of all time' because of championship with Cavaliers*
*James says his 2016 NBA title with the Cavs made him the best ever*

by  Pete Blackburn 
 @PeteBlackburn 
17h ago • 2 min read




Basketball's GOAT debate may still rage on in think pieces, debate shows and bar conversations on a near daily basis, but it's settled in LeBron James' head ... and it has been for a few years now. 

LeBron is the greatest of all time, according to LeBron.

James apparently came to that conclusion after the 2016 NBA Finals, which were won by his Cleveland Cavaliers. After falling into a three-games-to-one series hole against the mighty Golden State Warriors, LeBron led the Cavs to three straight wins (two of them coming on the road) and recorded a triple-double in the decisive Game 7. 

He was the unanimous Finals MVP and, more importantly, he delivered on his promise of bringing a championship to his hometown Cavaliers -- their first in franchise history. 

At that point, LeBron was ready to call himself the best ever.

"That one right there made me the greatest player of all time ... that's what I felt," LeBron told business partners Maverick Carter, Randy Mims and Rich Paul during an episode of ESPN's "More Than An Athlete" series that aired Sunday night. "I was super, super ecstatic to win one for Cleveland because of the 52-year drought. ... The first wave of emotion was when everyone saw me crying, like, that was all for 52 years of everything in sports that's gone on in Cleveland. And then after I stopped, I was like -- that one right there made you the greatest player of all time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

What the hell is wrong with you people?

Abortion
Opinion
*'Pro-Life’ Abortion Activist Tells Kids: Abortion Is ‘God’s Plan’*
 
Katie Yoder
|
Posted: Dec 31, 2018 5:00 PM


Thanks to media efforts, children are learning all about abortion just in time for the new year – from a staunch abortion supporter only too happy to regurgitate talking points to youngsters.

On Dec. 28, Kids Meet, a HiHo show run by Cut.com, released its latest episode on Facebook: “Kids Meet Someone Who's Had an Abortion.” In this case, that someone was Amelia Bonow – the cofounder of #ShoutYourAbortion, a network that encourages women share their _positive_ abortion stories. While Bonow accused the pro-life movement of “propaganda,” she spread some of her own to kids – from calling abortion “God’s plan” to identifying as “pro-life.”

The Kids Meet show claims to foster “empathy through play” by introducing “curious kids” to “people with particular points of view.” But Bonow didn’t just give a point of view; she twisted religion and the pro-life movement to kids.

“I had an abortion,” Bonow began telling various kids, because “I got pregnant and I really didn’t want to have a baby.” She argued that her abortion wasn’t “reckless” because “mistakes happen.” And this was a mistake easily fixed.


 

“You go to the doctor, and they put this little straw inside of your cervix and then inside of your uterus and then they just suck the pregnancy out,” Bonow described. “And it was like a crappy dentist appointment or something. It was just like, ‘ahhhh, this is like a body thing that’s kind of uncomfortable.’”

And just like that, a life ended. Although, according to Bonow, life “begins when a person has a baby.” It doesn’t begin at conception, where an unborn baby’s unique DNA is set, or even at six weeks, when a baby’s heartbeat is detectable. 

In her discussion normalizing abortion, Bonow, like many in the media, didn’t acknowledge stories from those who survived their mothers’ attempt to abort them, like Gianna Jessen and Melissa Ohden, or the stories of regret that other women share. Organizations like the Silent No More Awareness Campaign lists thousands of their testimonies. 

One, from Jenna in Indiana, urged: “Please understand the horror of getting an abortion. It’s not a procedure to fix an illness; it’s to end a life. It’s not all going to go away, you will think about it for the rest of your life. It will haunt you.”


Another mother, from Alabama, wrote, “If I could do it over, I would have kept her … I will never forget what a horrible decision I made at the time, and I will never forget that I killed my little girl, my only girl."

Bonow not only bypassed stories like these but also overlooked alternatives to abortion.

“Do we want people to just have all those babies? So what do we do with them?” she asked one boy who suggested certain abortion limits. When the young kid suggested adoption, she again disagreed. “I feel like if I am forced to create life, I have lost the right to my own life.” 

She continued, “I should be the one to decide if my body creates a life.” Plus, if a woman chooses the adoption route, “you still like have a kid, out there, somewhere.”


She’s right: no one should be forced to create a life. The difference is that, in the pro-life movement, that choice happens before getting pregnant – not after. 

The pro-life movement is centered on abortion and religion, Bonow implied. (She forgot groups like Secular Pro-Life.) She wanted to know the children’s faith while, at the same time, she didn’t reveal her own. Although, on Twitter, she once typed, “I wish I believed in God,” suggesting that she’s atheist. 

“Are you religious at all? What do you think that God thinks about abortion?” she asked one kid, before inquiring of a Catholic girl, “Have you ever heard of what like the Catholic Church thinks about abortion?” For her part, Bonow – who may not even believe in God – told them abortion is “all part of God’s plan.”


Recommended
Now Media Are Accusing Trump of Lying About Being at the White House 
Cortney O'Brien
She showed no qualms about using God to argue for abortion in a video with kids whose faith teaches them that abortion ends a human person’s life. She also had no problem trying to hijack the pro-life movement. That’s because pro-lifers are really “anti-choice,” and pro-choicers, like herself, are really “pro-life.”


“To me, the phrase ‘pro-life’ is propaganda because often the people that say that don’t want to take care of people who have babies they can’t afford and then are totally poor,” she said. “I’m just like ‘that’s not – you guys aren’t pro-life, I’m pro-life.’” 

She failed to mention that it’s the pro-life movement that sponsors pregnancy centers, which provide pregnant women and new moms with free housing, medical supplies, clothing, and educational classes, among other support. Instead, Bonow blamed her abortion woes on “old white dudes in the government.” Nevermind that the pro-life movement is largely led by women, from Susan B. Anthony List’s President Marjorie Dannenfelser to March for Life’s President Jeanne Mancini.

The problem with Bonow wasn’t that she was teaching empathy like the video claimed, but that she was teaching antipathy of the pro-life movement – to kids.

But Bonow was dedicated, if nothing else. At one point, she asked a teenager if she wanted to see a tattoo. She pulled down her lower lip to reveal one inside her mouth reading, “abortion


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *What a douche.*
> 
> *LeBron James declares himself 'the greatest player of all time' because of championship with Cavaliers*
> *James says his 2016 NBA title with the Cavs made him the best ever*
> ...




*Go Away LeBron....Just Go Away Ya Overpaid Lout.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people?
> 
> Abortion
> Opinion
> ...


Disgusting .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'd agree with you more if the audience listening to him on that audio recording wasn't laughing their asses off through all the jokes.  From Lenny Bruce to Richard Pryor, past experience says the public tends to give comedians lots of leeway.
> 
> But then again, in the #metoo era a lot has changed (much of it for the better), so I will admit you could very well be right.


t and Co. are fighting hard against womens's and human rights, so, YTD.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2019)

ANUARY 1, 2019
*The Only Privilege in America is Liberal Privilege*
By Christopher Chantrill
As lefty online dictionaries  showcasing their lefty words of the year to review 2018 -- such as the “toxic” in toxic masculinity, toxic culture, and toxic environment -- I redeclare the following from 2015, without fear of contradiction:

_The only privilege in America is Liberal Privilege._

Item: Michelle Alexander of the New York_ Times_. Reported by Christopher DeGroot, she writes that none of us deserve to be Americans by the privilege of “birthright” citizenship. Okay, Ms. Privileged _Times_ Writer, then prove your _bona fides_ by giving up your privileged job to an educated migrant.

Item: AntiFa protesters in Portland and San Francisco, reported by Kevin Williamson. There is no greater privilege than for police to stand by and fail to enforce the law while the little darlings of the ruling class destroy the property of innocent citizens that are not licensed and bonded little darlings or the ruling class. Hey, AntiFa, why not try your mostly peaceful protesting where the police actually enforce the law -- even, Gaia forbid, on mostly peaceful lefty protesters.

Item: An anti-Semitic lefty group tweeting to kick a Jewish cafe owner out of San Francisco for supporting Israel. Anyone an inch right of center-left would be kicked off Twitter for that. Hey Jack, how about cracking down on those lefty haters?

Item: Catherine Blasey Ford's cock-and-bull story about being assaulted by Brett Kavanaugh nearly half a century ago when they were both teenagers. Do not try this tactic if you are a conservative woman attacking a liberal Supreme Court nominee.

And so on.






I'm in India right now, and back in the day, the Mughal emperors had audience halls, divans, at which they heard the petitions of the people. I don't expect that these demi-gods believed too much in the notion of justice for the people, but they knew enough to keep the natives from getting restless. They at least pretended to care.

But here we are in America 2018, and if there is one thing we know these days is that the left doesn't believe in justice for people like you and me. That's what all the rubbish about toxic masculinity and white privilege is all about. Justice is only a thing for the ruling class and its little darlings. That is the point of left-wing politics ever since Marx. There are the good guys, the activists and intellectuals, dedicated to the holy work of bending the arc of history towards justice; there are the necessary victims for whom the activists selflessly advocate and mostly peacefully protest. And then there are the bad guys, starting with the bourgeoisie, followed by the racists, then the sexists, the homophobes, and now the transphobes, the white supremacists, and the toxic fill-in-the-blanks. But don't entertain for one moment that you deplorables have the right to appear in the audience hall of your liberal lord and expect anything approaching a redress of grievances. You will notice that the rulers’ governing philosophy precludes this possibility, because they have already convicted you of toxic masculinity, white supremacy, or whatever the current activists have decided upon as the social crime _du jour_.

So here we have the kings and lords of old, who apparently felt that part of the art of ruling was to give their subjects the idea that their liege lord cared about hearing their grievances and even delivering equal justice under the law.

And we have our modern progressives, who do not believe that the people they have branded as toxic or as supremacist have a right to a hearing or to justice. That is because their politics has already determined who has a right to be heard and who has already been heard from too often. Simply put, activists and victims have a right to be heard, and a right to the redress if grievances; everything else is negotiable.

My line is that this attitude misunderstands the nature of justice and the nature of government. You can see it playing out in the yellow vest riots in France. The French ruling class had decided to fight climate change and was monstrously offended when the French people objected. Now, much too late, President Macron realizes he has a problem. Maybe if the president had held regular audiences -- as kings did in olden times -- at which ordinary people could air their grievances, he would not have been blindsided.

When you think about it, it is obvious that left-wing politics is fake politics. Instead of allowing the grievances of the people to develop organically, our modern elite creates an artificial politics with its activists -- who do not represent the people but are instead the bribed apologists of the ruling class pretending to be the voice of the people. That’s why I say:

_The only privilege in America is Liberal Privilege._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2019)

tenacious said:


> My real take is that the #metoo / diversity push in the entertainment / media fields is getting closed to having crested.  Whether that's a good thing or bad thing is a question I'll leave up to the readers to decide, but I base that opinion on the follow three thoughts:
> 
> 1.  Outrage is a tough emotion to use to sell newspapers and movie tickets.  For example, a year from now I doubt Keira Knightley would still be able to get top billing in the New York Times with the headlines about how much easier life would be if she had a penis.  Nor will you find CNN leading with stories about a black wrestler being made to cut his dreads, over stories about Trump pulling troops out of Syria.  My take on it is outrage demands a lot from the viewers, and for better or worse, people will get exhausted.
> If anything we'll start seeing more stories about school teachers seducing students, or unmentioned topics more along the lines of a (hypothetical) Rosy O'Donnell type character taking advantage of young actresses, or a (hypothetical) Barbra Bush type forcing herself on a pool boy, or exposes on how some of these viral videos are basically setups.  And of course once #metoo / diversity starts cutting both ways a lot of folks are going to want to drop it.
> ...


t has taught us that deny, deny, deny and lie, lie, lie works with a certain part of the electorate (GP).

 . . . and you need to watch more shorts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2019)

DECEMBER 31, 2018
*Roaming mob of 'urban youth' terrorized Chicago's 'Magnificent Mile' in below-freezing weather, sent Asian bystander to the hospital*
By Thomas Lifson
Cold weather no longer is acting as a deterrent to the marauding mobs of teenagers (of no particular demographic characteristic, according to Chicago mainstream media) roaming through Chicago's showcase shopping district along Upper Michigan Avenue around the Water Tower. News of the attack could not be ignored, because the famous Water Tower Place Mall had to be closed and because the mob sent an innocent bystander waiting on a subway platform to the hospital.

CWB Chicago, the feisty neighborhood blog that does not shy away from facing Chicago's descent toward anarchy, reports:

At least four people were injured and CTA Red Line traffic was snarled as large groups of teens and young adults brought havoc to the Magnificent Mile on Saturday evening. One arrest was made.

Alderman Brian Hopkins (2nd) tweeted at 7:47 p.m. that "Water Tower Place will be closing at 8 p.m. tonight due to mob action by large crowds of juveniles."

The latest Mag Mile mob scene began around 5 p.m. when a victim reported being battered near the Red Line station at State and Chicago. A man was arrested in connection with that attack.

At the same time, employees of a nearby McDonald's reported 50 teenagers fighting inside the restaurant at 10 East Chicago. After being pushed from the restaurant, the group headed to Water Tower Place, where a disturbance was reported on the second floor at 5:45 p.m. Police estimated the crowd to be 50- to 60-strong.

Police moved the teens out of the mall and followed the group as it headed east toward the lake and then back to Water Tower, sparking widespread reports of assaults and fighting.

By 6:30 p.m. the mob began making its way back to the Red Line station at Chicago and State. The H&M store reported being struck by a large number of shoplifters and the McDonald's again reported being overrun by the mob.

Once on the Red Line platform, members of the group began beating up people at random. Three people filed police reports for battery and an ambulance was summoned to treat the victims.











_The subway station where the attack took place._
_Photo credit: Chicago Transit Authority._


Thanks to a report in the Sun-Times that was later scrubbed but preserved by CWB, we know that:

Yue Lei, 28, Chicago, was beaten by a group of teenagers about 7:30 p.m. on Dec. 29 while waiting for a train at the Chicago and State Red Line station. His glasses were broken and his hand, lip and eye were injured. 

As a later version of the report noted, Mr. Lei asked not to be identified:

About 7:30 p.m., the victims were waiting for a train at the Chicago station, 800 N. State St., when the teens stepped onto the platform, according to Chicago police. One of the people in the group then asked a 26-year-old man if he was recording them, which he denied.

The horde of teens then approached the man, a 29-year-old woman and her 28-year-old boyfriend and started punching them, according to police and the victims, who asked not to be named.

All three were treated at the scene for bruising and lacerations, according to Chicago Fire Media Affairs.

The 28-year-old, who has lived in Chicago for three years, said he later went to University of Illinois Medical Center at Chicago, where he learned that his eye socket was fractured.

Mr. Lei evidently fears reprisals. His girlfriend, who traveled half the continent to be with him, told the Sun Times that he prudently is moving:

The woman who was struck had traveled to Chicago to visit him from San Jose, California. Disillusioned by the violence, he now plans to move to a "safer area" and avoid public transportation.

Second City Cop, the Chicago cop blog also unshackled from political correctness, asks the obvious question:

[W]ait a second, was this a hate crime? Fifty against three? Damn – once again, the media fails to describe even a single offender except as a "teen."

The transit police promise close examination of CCTV footage. We'll see who, if anyone, is brought to justice.

Meanwhile, Chicagoans can look forward to (or dread) the return of warmer weather. CWB remembers what warmer weather brings to Chicago's showcase shipping district.

Other cases were reported in early May, on Memorial Day weekend, and on Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t and Co. are fighting hard against womens's and human rights, so, YTD.


More sick children arriving at US border...
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2018/12/31/migrant-illnesses-run-rampant-forcing-u-s-border-patrol-seek-help/2454759002/
Ivanka Plans Women's Economic Development Push...
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ivanka-trump-plans-global-womens-economic-development-push-225225919--finance.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2019)

I just gotta say you lefties are whachadoodle.

Hey whiskers, is this how you keep your kitty clean?



NBC's NYE Coverage Slammed for Airing Chrissy Teigen Talking About 'Vaginal Steaming'
48 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/01/01/nbc-nye-coverage-slammed-chrissy-teigen-talking-about-vaginal-steaming/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjW6LL_j83fAhXbIDQIHaKMA1kQqUMwBXoECAwQGQ&usg=AOvVaw0bEfxIIEsTcthpnwR25kiK


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2019)

*Trump Is Right to Withdraw From Syria*
The U.S. military presence in Syria has not been authorized by Congress, is illegal under international law, lacks a coherent strategy, and carries significant risks.
*Thursday, December 20, 2018
*
https://fee.org/articles/trump-is-right-to-withdraw-from-syria/

Anyone who favors a U.S. military presence in Syria should be calling for Congress to formally authorize it. That process will require making a strong public case that deployment is required to preempt an immediate threat to U.S. security and that the mission has coherent, achievable goals that clearly define what victory looks like. Otherwise, our presence in Syria is illegitimate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome to America, well almost.

*Nearly 400 Migrants Died Crossing U.S. Border in 2018...*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Don't agree with everything he says, but it's an interesting read none the less...




> *“Stop Assuming that Everything You Feel or Think Is Right”—An Interview with Robert Greene*
> https://quillette.com/2019/01/01/stop-assuming-that-everything-you-feel-or-think-is-right-an-interview-with-robert-greene/
> 
> Robert Greene is the author of _The 48 Laws of Power_ and most recently, _The Laws of Human Nature_. His books, which are popular with many world leaders, celebrities, professional athletes and hip hop stars like Drake, have sold more than 5 million copies and have been translated into over 30 languages. Robert’s raw, “amoral” look at history and the dynamics of power, seduction, and warfare have always been controversial—indeed, his books are banned in many prisons across the United States. This interview about political correctness, the bloody cost of the denial of human nature, and the inner-work required for rational thought was conducted for _Quillette _by Ryan Holiday, his former apprentice, over the phone from Austin, Texas while Robert recovers in Los Angeles from a near-fatal stroke he suffered in August, 2018. The text has been lightly edited for clarity.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

I misspoke in one of my posts earlier today when I said Hannity's shows rating had dropped 20% from last year.  They actually dropped 19% from the November election and are down 17% on the year.  

*Fox News Host Sean Hannity Has Seen His Ratings Fall as Buddy Donald Trump’s Problems Have Increased*
https://www.newsweek.com/fox-news-host-sean-hannity-has-seen-his-ratings-fall-buddy-donald-trumps-1272554


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I misspoke in one of my posts earlier today when I said Hannity's shows rating had dropped 20% from last year.  They actually dropped 19% from the November election and are down 17% on the year.
> 
> *Fox News Host Sean Hannity Has Seen His Ratings Fall as Buddy Donald Trump’s Problems Have Increased*
> https://www.newsweek.com/fox-news-host-sean-hannity-has-seen-his-ratings-fall-buddy-donald-trumps-1272554


I stopped watching Hannity when he went into the tank for trump during the primaries.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t and Co. are fighting hard against womens's and human rights, so, YTD.


*What a putrid LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I misspoke in one of my posts earlier today when I said Hannity's shows rating had dropped 20% from last year.  They actually dropped 19% from the November election and are down 17% on the year.
> 
> *Fox News Host Sean Hannity Has Seen His Ratings Fall as Buddy Donald Trump’s Problems Have Increased*
> https://www.newsweek.com/fox-news-host-sean-hannity-has-seen-his-ratings-fall-buddy-donald-trumps-1272554




*Fake Polls....*
*Fake News......*
*From a Fake Tiny " T ".....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t has taught us that deny, deny, deny and lie, lie, lie works with a certain part of the electorate (GP).
> 
> . . . and you need to watch more shorts.



*Yes you are citing the Democratic Mantra.....and you need *
*to check your shorts, yours are filling up quick with*
*Democratic Donkey Poop.*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Fake Polls....*
> *Fake News......*
> *From a Fake Tiny " T ".....*


The guy who always post in bold face is accusing me of over compensating?  Hysterical.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yes you are citing the Democratic Mantra.....and you need *
> *to check your shorts, yours are filling up quick with*
> *Democratic Donkey Poop.*


So much anger and poop talk.  Spanky, why do I get the idea by the end of the day your mom's going to send you bed with out your dinner again?


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The guy who always post in bold face is accusing me of over compensating?  Hysterical.


*Are you posturing......how peculiar.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t has taught us that deny, deny, deny and lie, lie, lie works with a certain part of the electorate (GP).
> 
> . . . and you need to watch more shorts.


Hillary Clinton taught t everything he needs to know about politics....you need to grow a brain.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary Clinton taught t everything he needs to know about politics....you need to grow a brain.


Huh?  She certainly didn't teach him much about tweeting or populist rhetoric... which I'd say are his two greatest political strengths. 

Although do you read his twitter feed lion?  Something is going on and he's really struggling.  Imagine having this great dexterity on Twitter, where you can just slay your political enemies like Lying Ted and Crooked Hillary... and then when you're back is against the wall and you really need to call on that strength it totally fails you.  I almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Huh?  She certainly didn't teach him much about tweeting or populist rhetoric... which I'd say are his two greatest political strengths.
> 
> Although do you read his twitter feed lion?  Something is going on and he's really struggling.  Imagine having this great dexterity on Twitter, where you can just slay your political enemies like Lying Ted and Crooked Hillary... and then when you're back is against the wall and you really need to call on that strength it totally fails you.  I almost feel sorry for him.


t, like these nutters in here, has led a sheltered life . . . both are simply unable to readily process information in a normal, human, manner.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t, like these nutters in here, has led a sheltered life . . . both are simply unable to readily process information in a normal, human, manner.


I'm glad you said that because, reading some of these post I was starting to wonder if someone slipped me a crazy pill..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Huh?  She certainly didn't teach him much about tweeting or populist rhetoric... which I'd say are his two greatest political strengths.
> 
> Although do you read his twitter feed lion?  Something is going on and he's really struggling.  Imagine having this great dexterity on Twitter, where you can just slay your political enemies like Lying Ted and Crooked Hillary... and then when you're back is against the wall and you really need to call on that strength it totally fails you.  I almost feel sorry for him.


T learned about politics and rhetoric from Hillary... the tweeting is his way of spreading what he learned.
I don't read tweets nor do I send tweets.
Can tweets be erased like emails? Let's ask Hillary...
I don't feel sorry for Trump or Hillary...I feel bad for the country that these two were the best we could muster up...
I take his court picks and rolling back of executive orders...
Quite a circus DC...from left to right and back again...Pelosi and Shumer and Trump...lord help us all


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary Clinton taught t everything he needs to know about politics....you need to grow a brain.


Is that even possible.. for Rat to grow a brain?


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> T learned about politics and rhetoric from Hillary... the tweeting is his way of spreading what he learned.
> I don't read tweets nor do I send tweets.
> Can tweets be erased like emails? Let's ask Hillary...
> I don't feel sorry for Trump or Hillary...I feel bad for the country that these two were the best we could muster up...
> ...


That she deleted her emails came out before the election and I think it's fair to say once the public knew it did her no favors.  Beyond that, the FBI investigated and decided there was no crime.  This being America that's sort of how we handle these types of questions.  Not sure how that relates to Trump... two years in and we still haven't seen his tax returns.  And as for the FBI investigating... despite him calling his old associates "rats", the FBI is locking people up and still investigating.  

As for court picks and executive orders?  Wonder how much of a win those are going to feel like if the economy keeps heading toward bear territory, or some of those "rats" end up giving evidence of sinister ties to Russian or Saudi money.  Don't answer yet... let's see where the DOW is and the Muller investigation is in 6 months.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 2, 2019)

Did the Tenacious one just post that they (the liberal loons) haven't seennTrumps tax returns? He might want to ask a certain wannabe journalist named Rachel about that...


----------



## Booter (Jan 3, 2019)

*Trump says the Treasury is taking in 'MANY billions of dollars' from the tariffs on China. The only problem is that US companies are paying the price.*

But Trump's celebration doesn't take into account who is effectively paying that money.

Chinese exporters do not pay the tariffs. Rather, US importers pay the cost of the duties when the goods come into American ports. Howard Gleckman, a senior fellow at the Tax Policy Center, explained the process in a September article about the mechanics of tariffs.

"A tariff is a tax on imported goods. Despite what the President says, it is almost always paid directly by the importer (usually a domestic firm), and never by the exporting country," Gleckman wrote. "Thus, if the US imposes a tariff on Chinese televisions, the duty is paid to the US Customs and Border Protection Service at the border by a US broker representing a US importer, say, Costco."

"Tariffs are a tax on consumers, primarily, though some of the hit might be borne by Chinese exporters, forced to accept lower margins. But for the president to boast that the U.S. is 'taking in billions' on tariffs makes no sense at all," Shepherdson wrote. "The ostensible objective of the tariffs is to force China to negotiate a new trading relationship with the US, not to raise money — from U.S. consumers! — for the federal government."

https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-who-pays-for-tariffs-trade-war-costs-2019-1

Don the Con Trump, Financial Genius!  It's all the media's fault - right Little Joey Shitstain?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump says the Treasury is taking in 'MANY billions of dollars' from the tariffs on China. The only problem is that US companies are paying the price.*
> 
> But Trump's celebration doesn't take into account who is effectively paying that money.
> 
> ...


Too bad people don't see ACA, Education, and Real Estate subsidies the same way they see tariffs.  Maybe they do.  Who knows?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> That she deleted her emails came out before the election and I think it's fair to say once the public knew it did her no favors.  Beyond that, the FBI investigated and decided there was no crime.  This being America that's sort of how we handle these types of questions.  Not sure how that relates to Trump... two years in and we still haven't seen his tax returns.  And as for the FBI investigating... despite him calling his old associates "rats", the FBI is locking people up and still investigating.
> 
> As for court picks and executive orders?  Wonder how much of a win those are going to feel like if the economy keeps heading toward bear territory, or some of those "rats" end up giving evidence of sinister ties to Russian or Saudi money.  Don't answer yet... let's see where the DOW is and the Muller investigation is in 6 months.


The court picks are all solid and the executive orders that have been rolled back were Obama's legislative signature's not Congress.
Sinister ties to Russia...conspiracy and collusion ?  Oswald alone shot Kennedy. We landed men on the moon. The CIA didn't imploded the World Trade Center on 9-11 
FBI director Comey decided it, Hillary's conduct,  wouldn't be prosecuted...that's not his job.  
Go back and listen to Comey and all the reasons it should have been prosecuted.


----------



## Booter (Jan 3, 2019)

Hypocrit


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> And the GI Bill, oh I'm sorry that's one government tit you like sucking off of.  Hypocrite!!!


Service members have to serve for 3 years to get the GI Bill.  That is if they live that long.  If they die on active duty their dependents might be able to get the GI bill.  See the difference between the GI bill and the aforementioned entitlements.  You should be sorry.  Coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Service members have to serve for 3 years to get the GI Bill.  That is if they live that long.  If they die on active duty their dependents might be able to get the GI bill.  See the difference between the GI bill and the aforementioned entitlements.  You should be sorry.  Coward.


Coward is an understatement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Service members have to serve for 3 years to get the GI Bill.  That is if they live that long.  If they die on active duty their dependents might be able to get the GI bill.  See the difference between the GI bill and the aforementioned entitlements.  You should be sorry.  Coward.


I would think these people would be happy stretch Pelosi has the gavel again and they have started the impeachment process, unless?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 3, 2019)

NY police say 'Muslim Community Patrol' car not sanctioned by them - 1/3/19 January 3, 2019Will these Muslim patrols try to enforce sharia law?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> And the GI Bill, oh I'm sorry that's one government tit you like sucking off of. Hypocrite!!!


The original post for those of you that missed the coward Bootsies criticism of service members.  Then he edited below



Booter said:


> Hypocrit


Coward


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coward is an understatement.


Especially when he had to walk it back by editing out his ignorance of what  an entitlement is and what is earned on the battle field, in the air or on the high seas.  Chicken Hawks always crack me up.


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The court picks are all solid and the executive orders that have been rolled back were Obama's legislative signature's not Congress.
> Sinister ties to Russia...conspiracy and collusion ?  Oswald alone shot Kennedy. We landed men on the moon. The CIA didn't imploded the World Trade Center on 9-11
> FBI director Comey decided it, Hillary's conduct,  wouldn't be prosecuted...that's not his job.
> Go back and listen to Comey and all the reasons it should have been prosecuted.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The original post for those of you that missed the coward Bootsies criticism of service members.  Then he edited below
> 
> Coward


Bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Especially when he had to walk it back by editing out his ignorance of what  an entitlement is and what is earned on the battle field, in the air or on the high seas.  Chicken Hawks always crack me up.


You know how emotional a 16 year old pmsie girl can be. Well, he's much worse.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know how emotional a 16 year old pmsie girl can be. Well, he's much worse.


Nutters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

*POLL: Immigration among top concerns in 2019...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

How is that uncontrolled immigration working out?
*Ebola hits Europe?*

*Fears in Sweden as patient vomits blood...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

I am pretty sure this qualifies her as being a CUNT.

Kyrsten Sinema Refuses to Take Oath of Office on Bible


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2019)

*PETA vs. Tiffany Haddish. Get out the popcorn.*
Jazz Shaw Jan 04, 2019 1:01 PM
Top Pick





Wear fur to protest the police


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

22-Year-Old Son Of Knoxville Fire Captain Killed By Illegal Immigrant
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/01/05/knoxville-fire-captain-son-killed-illegal-immigrant&ved=2ahUKEwias_7st9nfAhULP6wKHWFGBcoQqUMwAnoECAsQDQ&usg=AOvVaw3TDC7euYIj-8JAjqAJMZdU&ampcf=1


----------



## legend (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am pretty sure this qualifies her as being a CUNT.
> 
> Kyrsten Sinema Refuses to Take Oath of Office on Bible


Wow, she has common sense and big balls. Good for her! We are a nation of laws.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2019)

legend said:


> Wow, she has common sense and big balls. Good for her! We are a nation of laws.


Breitbart told sucker joe he should be upset by this, so he is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

legend said:


> Wow, she has common sense and big balls. Good for her! We are a nation of laws.


So says a subject of CA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

As a partially black white person ( like Obama) I approve this message.





Photo by Robert Elfstrom/Villon Films/Getty Images
*WILLIAMS: The Worst Enemy Of Black People*
by Walter E. WilliamsJanuary 5, 2019


Malcolm X was a Muslim minister and human rights activist. Born in 1925, he met his death at the hands of an assassin in 1965. Malcolm X was a courageous advocate for black civil rights, but unlike Martin Luther King, he was not that forgiving of whites for their crimes against black Americans. He did not eschew violence as a tool to achieve civil and human rights. His black and white detractors accused him of preaching racism and violence. Despite the controversy, he has been called one of the greatest and most influential black Americans.


Many black Americans have great respect for Malcolm X. Many schools bear his name, and many streets have been renamed in honor of him, both at home and abroad. But while black Americans honor Malcolm X, one of his basic teachings goes largely ignored. I think it's an important lesson, so I will quote a large part of it.

Malcolm X said: "The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasn't taken, tricked or deceived by the white liberal, then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America, the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man."

There's a historical tidbit that those much younger than I (almost 83 years old) are ignorant of. In black history, we have been called — and called ourselves — several different names. Among the more respectable have been "colored," "Negro," "black," "Afro-American" and "African-American." I recall when Mrs. Viola Meekins, when I was a student at Stoddart-Fleisher Junior High School in the late 1940s, had our class go page by page through a textbook and correct each instance in which Negro was printed with a lowercase "n." In Malcolm X's day, and mine, Negro was a proud name and not used derisively by blacks as it is today.


Malcolm X was absolutely right about our finding solutions to our own problems. The most devastating problems that black people face today have absolutely nothing to do with our history of slavery and discrimination. Chief among them is the breakdown of the black family, wherein 75 percent of blacks are born to single, often young, mothers. In some cities and neighborhoods, the percentage of out-of-wedlock births is over 80. Actually, "breakdown" is the wrong term; the black family doesn't form in the first place. This is entirely new among blacks.

According to the 1938 Encyclopaedia of the Social Sciences, that year only 11 percent of black children were born to unwed mothers. As late as 1950, female-headed households constituted only 18 percent of the black population. Today it's close to 70 percent. In much earlier times, during the late 1800s, there were only slight differences between the black family structure and those of other ethnic groups. In New York City in 1925, 85 percent of kin-related black households were two-parent households. Welfare has encouraged young women to have children out of wedlock. The social stigma once associated with unwed pregnancy is all but gone. Plus, "shotgun" weddings are a thing of the past. That was when male members of a girl's family made the boy who got her pregnant live up to his responsibilities.


The high crime rates in so many black communities impose huge personal costs and have turned once-thriving communities into economic wastelands. The Ku Klux Klan couldn't sabotage chances for black academic excellence more effectively than the public school system in most cities. Politics and white liberals will not solve these and other problems. As Malcolm X said, "our problems will never be solved by the white man."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

JANUARY 6, 2019
*Obama Ethics: Another law enforcement agency found corrupted*
By Monica Showalter
A Senate memo has blasted another law enforcement agency for corrupt behavior: the U.S. Marshals Service.

The departing chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee on Thursday issued a scathing summary of his years investigating the U.S. Marshals Service, saying his committee found “a culture of mismanagement, abuse of authority and lax accountability” at the law enforcement agency.

“Poor leadership and pervasive misconduct cripples morale and corrodes trust of employees tasked with apprehending criminals and keeping communities safe,” said Sen. Charles E. Grassley (R-Iowa). “This culture must change.”

The memo prepared by Grassley’s staff summarizes the committee’s examination of claims by more than 100 purported whistleblowers who came forward to allege misconduct and mismanagement by senior Marshals Service officials.

The report describes forged signatures for subpoenas, retaliations against whistleblowers, hire-anyone hiring practices and of course, money flung all over the place.

Kind of sounds like Chicago politics. Which made me want to look up who might have appointed the obviously failed leadership of this once-respected law enforcement agency, with this time the woman named being Stacia Hylton: Got it. President Obama.

Another person hired not for her character but for her loyalty to Obama, and likely identity politics attributes.

She joins in with the failed leaders of the scandal-plagued Secret Service, the scandal-mired IRS, and the politically corrupted FBI, the last two of which Obama used to target dissidents with no consequences on his watch.

Which shows a lot about how leftists view law enforcement - as something to tolerate corruption in, and something to use on one's enemies. It's like rule of law is not even part of the equation. And the result is that the law enforcement agencies themselves start to resemble gangsters.

With so many law enforcement agencies showing evidence of suddenly being corrupted under Obama, it's obviously a pattern. And it's worth noticing two other things.



First, that this is the Obama legacy, and anyone voting for Democrats, needs to know that Democrats are likely to allow law enforcement agencies to fall apart like this as it stands as a part of their ethos. Republicans should positively seize on it, because the facts of the pattern are well supported. Whether it is because Democrats dislike law enforcement, dislike rule of law, or just have a Chicago way of doing business, they let law enforcement agencies go to heck. This is how they act. Once-respected law enforcement agencies can expect to end up disgraced and disgusting under Democratic rule, more like some banana republic law enforcement agency than one that deserves any association with America.

Second, that law enforcement agencies should never be centralized, which is what Democrats are calling for, given that they are powerful and given that this Senate report shows that that power is very easily corrupted and politicized. When one goes corrupt, it usually takes another one to check them. When there is no 'nother one, then the corruption festers. Just ask any Soviet how well that utter centralization works out.

Nice going, Obama, what a legacy. Stand up and take a bow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

JANUARY 6, 2019
*Using ‘anti-racism’ to avoid teaching students proper English*
By Thomas Lifson
It’s almost as if some universities are trying to convince parents that it’s not worth spending more than a quarter of a million dollars on a degree. If you don’t learn how to write standard English and go from campus out on the job market, your will find your career opportunities limited. If not right away, then later on.

But the racial frenzy gripping higher education seems to insist that any standard that minorities have disproportionate difficulty meeting must be discarded. Even if it sabotages those students’ chances of future success.

Jeremiah Poff of The College Fix explains:

American University is hosting a *seminar* next month to teach faculty how to assess writing without judging its quality. In the seminar’s own words: “grading ain’t just grading.”

It’s led by Asao Inoue, a University of Washington-Tacoma professor, and the purpose is to pursue “antiracist ends” through writing assessments.

A national scholarly organization that *preaches its “commitment*” to academic excellence came out swinging against the seminar, telling _The College Fix_ that Inoue’s ideas are “destroying the very idea that composition classes should teach all students to write well.”

In an email, National Association of Scholars spokesperson Chance Layton said Inoue is “substituting social justice ideologues’ bigotry for instruction in composition”:

_The national dominance of social justice educators such as Prof. Inoue indoctrinates college graduates nationwide into social justice ideology and bigotry–but fails to teach them how to write a coherent sentence._

Jason Riley wrote a wonderful book that ought to be required reading for all academics (and for conservatives, it is highly worthwhile, too):


















3'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

legend said:


> Wow, she has common sense and big balls. Good for her! We are a nation of laws.


An obviously deranged confused person making laws in the USA, perfect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Cpl. Singh Was Laid to Rest. Guess Which Politicians Were Conveniently Absent.
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/01/06/cpl-singh-was-laid-to-rest-guess-which-politicians-were-conveniently-absent-n2538567?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi1pqux3tnfAhUFI6wKHdrSBiYQqUMwAXoECAoQCQ&usg=AOvVaw3u0eGcATb7kwgZAjdq_CM4&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

*Lock the doors and call the cops, illegals will be out of free school and on the lose.*

Los Angeles Braces for Massive Teachers' Strike Thursday
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/education/2019/01/06/los-angeles-braces-for-massive-teachers-strike-thursday/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiNxMCQ4NnfAhUEH6wKHdYtB38QqUMwA3oECAwQEQ&usg=AOvVaw3YA86YvS6-tWSqf3eS9a8s


----------



## legend (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> An obviously deranged confused person making laws in the USA, perfect.


Sanest thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

legend said:


> Sanest thing I've seen in a while.


You should get out more.
In God We Trust.
One Nation Under God.
You Dummy.


----------



## legend (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should get out more.
> In God We Trust.
> One Nation Under God.
> You Dummy.


You want sharia law?


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should get out more.
> In God We Trust.
> One Nation Under God.
> You Dummy.


"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof;"

Recognize that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am pretty sure this qualifies her as being a CUNT.
> 
> Kyrsten Sinema Refuses to Take Oath of Office on Bible


Why, because she doesn't believe in the same fairy tales as you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why, because she doesn't believe in the same fairy tales as you?


No, because she's a cunt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 6, 2019)

espola said:


> "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof;"
> 
> Recognize that?


Grab a dollar, look at the back and have someone read it to you.
Then have someone read the Pledge of Allegiance to you and get back to me.
You dick.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Grab a dollar, look at the back and have someone read it to you.
> Then have someone read the Pledge of Allegiance to you and get back to me.
> You dick.


Good God, you're an idiot.

Oops, I did it too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2019)

legend said:


> Wow, she has common sense and big balls. Good for her! We are a nation of laws.


Common sense, big balls, and laws.  The Trump effect.  Lol!


----------



## messy (Jan 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Common sense, big balls, and laws.  The Trump effect.  Lol!


I didn’t know he took his oath on a book of laws instead of a bible. Did he? But I’m glad you agree she has common sense and big balls for doing so.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn’t know he took his oath on a book of laws instead of a bible. Did he? But I’m glad you agree she has common sense and big balls for doing so.


Itʻs no secret that your women have bigger balls then your men.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

California admits it has no idea whether non-citizens voted in last primary
JANUARY 6, 2019
The Sacramento Bee got hold of some internal emails, via the Freedom of Information Act, and found something California officials would rathe not see ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/california_admits_it_has_no_idea_whether_noncitizens_voted_in_last_primary.html


----------



## Booter (Jan 7, 2019)

*A Wall Is an Impractical, Expensive, and Ineffective Border Plan*

https://www.cato.org/blog/border-wall-impractical-expensive-ineffective-plan


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs no secret that your women have bigger balls then your men.


You can kick the boy outta the tribe but you can't get the tribalism outta the boy. You certainly are easily influenced and naive. dizzy the fairytale boy.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Booter said:


> *A Wall Is an Impractical, Expensive, and Ineffective Border Plan*
> 
> https://www.cato.org/blog/border-wall-impractical-expensive-ineffective-plan


Yeah, but what does Cato Institute know?  They just publish articles "based on the principles of individual liberty, limited government, free markets, and peace."

https://www.cato.org/mission

They're just clueless libertarians, and the group was founded as a tax dodge by the Koch Brothers.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can kick the boy outta the tribe but you can't get the tribalism outta the boy. You certainly are easily influenced and naive. dizzy the fairytale boy.


And economic/financial/arithmetic wizard!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Booter said:


> *A Wall Is an Impractical, Expensive, and Ineffective Border Plan*
> 
> https://www.cato.org/blog/border-wall-impractical-expensive-ineffective-plan


Makes you wonder why they built a wall in the first place.


----------



## Torros (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn’t know he took his oath on a book of laws instead of a bible. Did he? But I’m glad you agree she has common sense and big balls for doing so.


I guess you never heard of the 10 Commandments?


----------



## Torros (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Makes you wonder why they built a wall in the first place.


When presented with facts these libby boys have no answer. 

Que Rat Patrols incoherent reply, Espolas story about "in his day", Tenacious D responding with a post he thinks makes him look smart but it just makes you wonder about his mental clarity. The rest of these clowns are probably second screen names. Or maybe Wez and Andy decided to protect their images and wanted to post more anonymously.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Makes you wonder why they built a wall in the first place.


t doesn't want to build just a wall. He wants to build a tribute to his greatness as he can't do it otherwise . . . that and wants you buffoons to have something to pay homage to


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can kick the boy outta the tribe but you can't get the tribalism outta the boy. You certainly are easily influenced and naive. dizzy the fairytale boy.


Need your bandages changed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Torros said:


> When presented with facts these libby boys have no answer.
> 
> Que Rat Patrols incoherent reply, Espolas story about "in his day", Tenacious D responding with a post he thinks makes him look smart but it just makes you wonder about his mental clarity. The rest of these clowns are probably second screen names. Or maybe Wez and Andy decided to protect their images and wanted to post more anonymously.


I was thinking the same thing about Wez, but I would recognize Andy, he just sticks out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Need your bandages changed?


Pad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Torros said:


> When presented with facts these libby boys have no answer.
> 
> Que Rat Patrols incoherent reply, Espolas story about "in his day", Tenacious D responding with a post he thinks makes him look smart but it just makes you wonder about his mental clarity. The rest of these clowns are probably second screen names. Or maybe Wez and Andy decided to protect their images and wanted to post more anonymously.


”Are you not entertained?!”  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t doesn't want to build just a wall. He wants to build a tribute to his greatness as he can't do it otherwise . . . that and wants you buffoons to have something to pay homage to


We paid homage to the walls that were there long before T was there.  Kek!


----------



## messy (Jan 7, 2019)

Torros said:


> I guess you never heard of the 10 Commandments?


So you agree with Iz? That the lady who took her oath of office on a law book instead of the Bible had common sense and big balls? 
Well, right on, then, Torros!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> So you agree with Iz? That the lady who took her oath of office on a law book instead of the Bible had common sense and big balls?
> Well, right on, then, Torros!


She has more conviction about her gender identity than you do.


----------



## messy (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She has more conviction about her gender identity than you do.


You utter a line like that and you wonder why your finances suffer?  Employers must think you’re in middle school.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> You utter a line like that and you wonder why your finances suffer?  Employers must think you’re in middle school.


No wondering why that one needs the government to take care of him.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Torros said:


> When presented with facts these libby boys have no answer.
> 
> Que Rat Patrols incoherent reply, Espolas story about "in his day", Tenacious D responding with a post he thinks makes him look smart but it just makes you wonder about his mental clarity. The rest of these clowns are probably second screen names. Or maybe Wez and Andy decided to protect their images and wanted to post more anonymously.


When are you planning to post something that makes you look smart?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> You utter a line like that and you wonder why your finances suffer?  Employers must think you’re in middle school.


I am in middle school.  Canʻt believe you people are so deficient in finance, economics and accounting.


----------



## messy (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I am in middle school.  Canʻt believe you people are so deficient in finance, economics and accounting.


If you’re gonna be poor, it’s actually ok that you’re smug about it, Ignatius.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I am in middle school.  Canʻt believe you people are so deficient in finance, economics and accounting.


Your desperation is showing yet again . . . like always.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

messy said:


> If you’re gonna be poor, it’s actually ok that you’re smug about it, Ignatius.


I can be just as smug as you in simulation...rich guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your desperation is showing yet again . . . like always.


Middle schoolers arenʻt desperate.  I like clowning you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> When are you planning to post something that makes you look smart?


Like most, heʻs probabky having more fun not planning yet making you look dumb.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like most, heʻs probabky having more fun not planning yet making you look dumb.


He's doing a good job of making you look smart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> He's doing a good job of making you look smart.


After the fact.


----------



## Torros (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> When are you planning to post something that makes you look smart?


Unlike you, Lazurus, I don't have to create a whole thread about myself to try and make myself look smart. Compared to you clowns I look like a genius. You lost your game a long time ago, well, what little game you had.

Who's next? Rat Patrol? You wanna try?


----------



## Torros (Jan 7, 2019)

espola said:


> He's doing a good job of making you look smart.


You're not even in the same classroom as IZ. He keeps trying to educate you but you keep falling asleep. Seriously Richard, you've become such a disappointment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 7, 2019)

Torros said:


> You're not even in the same classroom as IZ. He keeps trying to educate you but you keep falling asleep. Seriously Richard, you've become such a disappointment.


But I always find his effort entertaining.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Torros said:


> Unlike you, Lazurus, I don't have to create a whole thread about myself to try and make myself look smart. Compared to you clowns I look like a genius. You lost your game a long time ago, well, what little game you had.
> 
> Who's next? Rat Patrol? You wanna try?


You're doing great.  Please continue.  And ignore those people laughing - it's with you, not at you.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2019)

Torros said:


> You're not even in the same classroom as IZ. He keeps trying to educate you but you keep falling asleep. Seriously Richard, you've become such a disappointment.


The fact that you believe anything Izzy posts about .... well, anything recently, is proof enough of your "education" for most readers of this forum.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Get Whitey.

Media silent after fake 'hate crime' involving the murder of a little girl, exposed
JANUARY 7, 2019
The murder of Jazmine Barnes, supposedly done by a "white terrorist," was committed by two black men.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/media_silent_after_fake_hate_crime_involving_the_murder_of_a_little_girl_exposed.html


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I can be just as smug as you in simulation...rich guy.


Stick with poor and smug. The envy doesn’t fit the profile.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Torros said:


> You're not even in the same classroom as IZ. He keeps trying to educate you but you keep falling asleep. Seriously Richard, you've become such a disappointment.


I think you’re serious. This is really the idiot brigade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you’re serious. This is really the idiot brigade.


You are speaking for yourself of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

There goes the neighborhood, they can't play so why should they be able to ref?
ADVERTISEMENT
NFL
*Published* 52 mins ago
*Sarah Thomas will make NFL history, is first woman assigned to officiate playoff game*





By Kathleen Joyce | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email








Sarah Thomas will make NFL history after becoming the first woman assigned to officiate a playoff game. (Getty Images)

Sarah Thomas will make NFL history this weekend when she becomes the first woman assigned to officiate a playoff game


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> The fact that you believe anything Izzy posts about .... well, anything recently, is proof enough of your "education" for most readers of this forum.


The fact that you believe that he believes anything Izzy post about....well, anything recently, is proof enough of your "education" for most readers of this forum.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Stick with poor and smug. The envy doesn’t fit the profile.


Agree.  Thatʻs why I always give you credit for paying your mortgage every month.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Thatʻs why I always give you credit for paying your mortgage every month.


Thanks. Do you work for Morgan Stanley? That’s who gives me credit for paying my mortgage.


----------



## Torros (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I think you’re serious. This is really the idiot brigade.


Aren't you the house flipping guy? You have 90% of your retirement tied up in housing and you're calling people idiots.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Torros said:


> Aren't you the house flipping guy? You have 90% of your retirement tied up in housing and you're calling people idiots.


50%.


----------



## Torros (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> 50%.


Then you are only 50% an idiot.


----------



## Torros (Jan 8, 2019)

espola said:


> The fact that you believe anything Izzy posts about .... well, anything recently, is proof enough of your "education" for most readers of this forum.


Did that post make sense to you in your head before you posted it?


----------



## Torros (Jan 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There goes the neighborhood, they can't play so why should they be able to ref?
> ADVERTISEMENT
> NFL
> *Published* 52 mins ago
> ...


Just because you played the game does not mean you'll make a good ref or coach. An understanding of the game either by studying it or playing it is required but cutting your teeth on the lower levels is a must.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 8, 2019)

Torros said:


> Just because you played the game does not mean you'll make a good ref or coach. An understanding of the game either by studying it or playing it is required but cutting your teeth on the lower levels is a must.


You are probably right, I still just don't like it.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Torros said:


> Then you are only 50% an idiot


If you’re at zero % than you’re broke-ass.


----------



## Torros (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> If you’re at zero % than you’re broke-ass.


Or a dumb-ass.


----------



## messy (Jan 8, 2019)

Torros said:


> Or a dumb-ass.


Correct. If you’re at 0% you’re a broke-ass or a dumbass. 
I’m glad you agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks. Do you work for Morgan Stanley? That’s who gives me credit for paying my mortgage.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Correct. If you’re at 0% you’re a broke-ass or a dumbass.
> I’m glad you agree.


Itʻs the simulation rules.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

I thought the dems weren't after single payer, at least that's what the lying Kenyan said.
_*House Budget Chairman lays groundwork for single-payer...*_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought the dems weren't after single payer, at least that's what the lying Kenyan said.
> _*House Budget Chairman lays groundwork for single-payer...*_


Howʻs that for some Eminent domain


----------



## Torros (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Correct. If you’re at 0% you’re a broke-ass or a dumbass.
> I’m glad you agree.


So that makes you what? By your words half broke-ass half dumb-ass.


----------



## Booter (Jan 9, 2019)

*Fact-checking Trump's immigration speech*

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/08/politics/fact-check-trump-immigration-speech/index.html

As usual every other word that comes out of Don the Con's mouth is a lie.  Then Don the Con and the nutters here can't understand why no one will work with him.  But Don the Con's lying is the Democrat's fault - right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Fact-checking Trump's immigration speech*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/08/politics/fact-check-trump-immigration-speech/index.html
> 
> As usual every other word that comes out of Don the Con's mouth is a lie.  Then Don the Con and the nutters here can't understand why no one will work with him.  But Don the Con's lying is the Democrat's fault - right?


CNN? What a twat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

*Planned Parenthood President: Abortion Is ‘Our Core Mission’*
827


----------



## messy (Jan 9, 2019)

Torros said:


> So that makes you what? By your words half broke-ass half dumb-ass.


nope, i'm at 50%, remember? If you're at 0%, you're the one either broke-ass or dumbass. Having trouble keeping up, are ya'?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

This is gonna be great,
*New California Governor’s wife picks different title than “First Lady”*
Jazz ShawPosted at 12:01 pm on January 9, 2019







Gavin Newsom has now been sworn in as the next Governor of California, replacing the outgoing Jerry Brown. You can definitely expect an even more drastic swing to the left in the Golden State now that Newsom is in charge and this will apply to matters both great and small. In the “smaller” category we can include one of the first acts of the state’s new First Lady, Jennifer Siebel Newsom. Oops… I’m breaking the new rules already. Ms. Newsom has announced that she will not accept the title of “First Lady” because it’s offensive to somebody… or something. She will instead ask to be referred to as the First Partner


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2019)

*STARBUCKS installing needle-disposal boxes...*


----------



## Torros (Jan 9, 2019)

messy said:


> nope, i'm at 50%, remember? If you're at 0%, you're the one either broke-ass or dumbass. Having trouble keeping up, are ya'?


You must be one of those Common Core Math guys. Those are your numbers I'm using so it's you who can't even keep up with your own post. But I'm learning to expect that from you.


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Torros said:


> You must be one of those Common Core Math guys. Those are your numbers I'm using so it's you who can't even keep up with your own post. But I'm learning to expect that from you.


As I said, if none of your holdings are in real estate, then you’re either broke or dumb. I understand you believe that if 50% of my wealth is tied up in real estate, you think I’m dumb. Got it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2019)

messy said:


> As I said, if none of your holdings are in real estate, then you’re either broke or dumb. I understand you believe that if 50% of my wealth is tied up in real estate, you think I’m dumb. Got it.


dizzy believe's diversifying is having a scooter and a bus pass.


----------



## messy (Jan 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy believe's diversifying is having a scooter and a bus pass.


I’m guessing one of those 4-wheeled motorized scooters they advertise on right-wing media.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy believe's diversifying is having a scooter and a bus pass.


I wonder how they diversified your dues, Whiskers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy believe's diversifying is having a scooter and a bus pass.


Actually,
Fries uncle and I are thinking about buying and privatizing the bus system with the proceeds from the purchase and then sale of 3 more Caterpillars.  The scooters are a bit of a nightmare and no longer a part of my portfolio.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder how they diversified your dues, Whiskers.


2% annual raise makes for slim diversification.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

MCGA

Gavin Newsom pushes California budget hike, expanding education programs and health care coverage for illegals
Fox News - 15 hours ago

This kinda stood out,
California Gov. Gavin Newsom proposed a $144 billion budget this week that will increase the state’s overall spending, with a large cut going towards education programs and health care initiatives, expanding coverage for illegal immigrants.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/us/gavin-newsom-pushes-california-budget-hike-expanding-education-programs-and-health-care-coverage-for-illegals.amp&ved=2ahUKEwi2saaz5-XfAhVSgK0KHYtpDWQQiJQBMAB6BAgIEAQ&usg=AOvVaw3Tqv4qz9Ci_fEEL9QxSYhK&ampcf=1


----------



## Booter (Jan 11, 2019)

*Federal Anti-Poverty Programs Primarily Help the GOP's Base*

Using results from the Census Bureau’s Current Population Survey, with supplemental data from an Urban Institute analysis of transfer payments, the new CBPP study challenges the frequent assumption that government anti-poverty programs primarily benefit minority communities. Instead, by examining the experience of working-age adults ages 18 to 64, the study presents evidence that education levels, not race, are the key dividing line in the programs’ reach.

“Safety-net programs are particularly beneficial for adults without a college degree,” wrote the study’s authors, Isaac Shapiro, Danilo Trisi, and Raheem Chaudhry. “The vast majority of working-age adults lifted above the poverty line by government benefits and tax credits are people lacking a college degree.”

The study’s biggest surprise may be how many of those beneficiaries are the non-college-educated whites critical to GOP fortunes. The study found that without accounting for government benefits, the poverty rate stood at nearly 25 percent for working-age white adults in families where no one holds at least a four-year college degree. That represents 14.1 million people in all.

But after accounting for the impact of federal anti-poverty and income-support programs—including Social Security, the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (known formerly as food stamps), Supplemental Security Income, Temporary Assistance for Needy Families (generally described as welfare), and the earned-income and children’s tax credits—6.2 million of those non-college-educated white adults were raised above the poverty line. That reduced their poverty rate to less than one in seven, and meant that government benefits lifted fully 44 percent of otherwise poor, non-college-educated whites above the poverty line.

African Americans, Hispanics, and members of other races without advanced degrees confronted even higher poverty rates than working-class whites. But they didn’t gain quite as much from the federal anti-poverty programs. Although the CBPP analysts have not fully isolated the cause of that disparity, they say one factor may be the important role of Social Security in lifting people from poverty. That benefits whites most because they comprise the vast majority of today’s older Americans.

https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/02/gop-base-poverty-snap-social-security/516861/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MCGA
> 
> Gavin Newsom pushes California budget hike, expanding education programs and health care coverage for illegals
> Fox News - 15 hours ago
> ...


http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-california-debt-clock.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Federal Anti-Poverty Programs Primarily Help the GOP's Base*
> 
> Using results from the Census Bureau’s Current Population Survey, with supplemental data from an Urban Institute analysis of transfer payments, the new CBPP study challenges the frequent assumption that government anti-poverty programs primarily benefit minority communities. Instead, by examining the experience of working-age adults ages 18 to 64, the study presents evidence that education levels, not race, are the key dividing line in the programs’ reach.
> 
> ...


Damn Russians


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Federal Anti-Poverty Programs Primarily Help the GOP's Base*
> 
> Using results from the Census Bureau’s Current Population Survey, with supplemental data from an Urban Institute analysis of transfer payments, the new CBPP study challenges the frequent assumption that government anti-poverty programs primarily benefit minority communities. Instead, by examining the experience of working-age adults ages 18 to 64, the study presents evidence that education levels, not race, are the key dividing line in the programs’ reach.
> 
> ...


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-california-debt-clock.html


But Ca is the 5th largest economy in the world.


----------



## messy (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News


Actually, old news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-california-debt-clock.html


During the 2016 presidential campaign, Republican candidate Donald Trump promised he would eliminate the nation’s debt in eight years. Instead, his budgets would add $8.3 trillion in four years. It would increase the U.S. debt to $25 trillion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> During the 2016 presidential campaign, Republican candidate Donald Trump promised he would eliminate the nation’s debt in eight years. Instead, his budgets would add $8.3 trillion in four years. It would increase the U.S. debt to $25 trillion.


Hence the shutdown.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hence the shutdown.


t would destroy America if it he thought it was good for t . . . and idiots like you only egg him on. We need people trying to talk him down from that precipice not yelling jump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t would destroy America if it he thought it was good for t . . . and idiots like you only egg him on. We need people trying to talk him down from that precipice not yelling jump.


Nothing Destroys America like 6 consecutive years of QE.  Ain’t got nothing to do with Eggs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

American University Tells Faculty to Disregard ‘Quality’ of Writing When Grading


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing Destroys America like 6 consecutive years of QE.  Ain’t got nothing to do with Eggs.


Speaking of eggs, I think I am going to Kings Hawaiian this weekend in Torrance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of eggs, I think I am going to Kings Hawaiian this weekend in Torrance.


Nice.  Order the french toast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2019)

*California: Illegal Alien School Worker Charged with Child Porn Possession*



_
Donthca just love the sanctuary state?





(CCCSO)
JOHN BINDER 9 Jan 2019 
*An illegal alien who worked at an elite boarding school has been charged with possession of child pornography in the sanctuary state of California.*


Francisco Perez, a 34-year-old illegal alien, allegedly had more than 600 images of child pornography in his possession and allegedly had been storing image files in his Google account that contained child pornography.

Prosecutors said Perez worked at San Domenico School in San Anselmo, California as a food services contractor. The elite boaring school is home to about 650 students whose parents pay anywhere between $32,000 and $61,000 to send their children to the school.

According to prosecutors, the illegal alein used a fake name — going by Mario Arguetta — and a fraudulent Social Security Number to obtain employment.

Perez, who had been living in San Pablo, now faces three felony counts of child pornograghy.

Due to California’s sanctuary state law, illegal aliens — even those who are convicted felons — are shielded from deportation and arrest by federal immigration officials.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Understanding the Most Important Phrase in Social Justice
STEVEN KESSLER
When "predicated on power structure" makes sense to you, you'll understand what the whole social justice game is about.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/understanding_the_most_important_phrase_in_social_justice.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *California: Illegal Alien School Worker Charged with Child Porn Possession*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Constituency of the Democrats...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

*LA's Battle for Venice Beach: Homeless Surge Puts Hollywood's Progressive Ideals to the Test*
by Scott Johnson and Peter Kiefer
January 11, 2019, 6:00am PST
homeless epidemic. "It's the worst human catastrophe in America," says Andy Bales, a pastor who runs the Union Rescue Mission on Skid Row. Faced with a growing crisis, city leaders last year budgeted more than $100 million for affordable housing, addiction treatment, job placement and mental health services. And yet, as L.A.'s real estate prices soar, so does the city's homeless population. And nowhere have the twin forces of inaccessible housing and inequality created a more explosive mix than in Venice Beach, a hotbed of entertainment executives and talent where the median home price is $1.9 million. Many of these residents are now grappling with a quality-of-life issue that defies their own liberal ideals.

_Sleepless in Seattle_ and _Community_ producer Gary Foster, who moved to the area two years ago from Westwood and works with the homeless advocacy group The People Concern, says he was surprised by the number of residents who expressed exasperation with — if not outright disdain for — the transient population. "They tend to be liberal, they want to do good in the world, but they're balancing their beliefs with how that might impact the value of their real estate," says Foster, who began his activism after producing _The Soloist_, about a journalist who discovers a musical savant living on Skid Row.


----------



## nononono (Jan 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'm glad you said that because, reading some of these post I was starting to wonder if someone slipped me a crazy pill..


*Tiny " T " and his blue pills.....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *LA's Battle for Venice Beach: Homeless Surge Puts Hollywood's Progressive Ideals to the Test*
> by Scott Johnson and Peter Kiefer
> January 11, 2019, 6:00am PST
> homeless epidemic. "It's the worst human catastrophe in America," says Andy Bales, a pastor who runs the Union Rescue Mission on Skid Row. Faced with a growing crisis, city leaders last year budgeted more than $100 million for affordable housing, addiction treatment, job placement and mental health services. And yet, as L.A.'s real estate prices soar, so does the city's homeless population. And nowhere have the twin forces of inaccessible housing and inequality created a more explosive mix than in Venice Beach, a hotbed of entertainment executives and talent where the median home price is $1.9 million. Many of these residents are now grappling with a quality-of-life issue that defies their own liberal ideals.
> ...





*The ONLY reason we have a Homeless problem is because*
*AMERICA has been pussified...*

*Round those MF'rs up and put them to work PERIOD !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing Destroys America like 6 consecutive years of QE.  Ain’t got nothing to do with Eggs.


So I'm sure you can tell us all about A. the destruction you talk about and B. why you inadvertently capitalized the word "Destroys"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The ONLY reason we have a Homeless problem is because*
> *AMERICA has been pussified...*
> 
> *Round those MF'rs up and put them to work PERIOD !*


Example 8,255, in just this version of the forum, of why you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.

https://sites.psu.edu/psy533wheeler/2017/02/08/u01-ronald-reagan-and-the-federal-deinstitutionalization-of-mentally-ill-patients/comment-page-1/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Example 8,255, in just this version of the forum, of why you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.
> 
> https://sites.psu.edu/psy533wheeler/2017/02/08/u01-ronald-reagan-and-the-federal-deinstitutionalization-of-mentally-ill-patients/comment-page-1/


Fake News


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So I'm sure you can tell us all about A. the destruction you talk about and B. why you inadvertently capitalized the word "Destroys"?


A.  I can and I have.  See the Essential Econ for Politicians Thread

B.  To highlight your Dramatic style.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2019)

I heard a promo last night on NBC, they have tips for getting your kid ready for the teacher strike.
What a bunch of dummies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A.  I can and I have.  See the Essential Econ for Politicians Thread
> 
> B.  To highlight your Dramatic style.


So nothing yet again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing yet again.


Especially when you don’t read.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2019)

What team is kapernick on? I have been watching a few games lately and haven't seen or heard anything about him. 
Signed
Concerned.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Especially when you don’t read.


Don't...won't...or can't?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m guessing one of those 4-wheeled motorized scooters they advertise on right-wing media.


You've been outed.. Legend/Messy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Don't...won't...or can't?


The whiskers get in the way


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

HAWAIIAN PUNCH
*Californians fume after learning lawmakers partied with utility execs as wildfires raged*


----------



## nononono (Jan 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Example 8,255, in just this version of the forum, of why you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.
> 
> https://sites.psu.edu/psy533wheeler/2017/02/08/u01-ronald-reagan-and-the-federal-deinstitutionalization-of-mentally-ill-patients/comment-page-1/



*Put your Liberal rag over that big *







*and maybe it will take me a smidge longer*
*to set you off with the TRUTH....*


----------



## Torros (Jan 14, 2019)

messy said:


> you think I’m dumb. Got it.


Well I guess you removed all doubt about that Mr. Legend house flipper. 

Like I had posted earlier, stick to one screen name, not three. You're not that smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Torros said:


> Well I guess you removed all doubt about that Mr. Legend house flipper.
> 
> Like I had posted earlier, stick to one screen name, not three. You're not that smart.


Not that rich either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

*EXCLUSIVE: ‘Gosnell’ DVD Hits #1 New Drama On Amazon, Cracks Top 10 Overall Weeks Before Release Date *


----------



## messy (Jan 14, 2019)

Torros said:


> Well I guess you removed all doubt about that Mr. Legend house flipper.
> 
> Like I had posted earlier, stick to one screen name, not three. You're not that smart.


I don’t flip houses. I have bought and sold residences over the years, making very healthy profits. Real estate is neither a business nor even a hobby. I have some mortgage debt but I’m wayyy to the good.
Trump, on the other hand, does real estate (and name licensing) as a business. Apparently, he hasn’t succeeded and has gone bankrupt several times. (A reality TV show made him solvent). It’s fun to speculate about his debts and who is creditors are...maybe we will see his tax returns someday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t flip houses. I have bought and sold residences over the years, making very healthy profits. Real estate is neither a business nor even a hobby. I have some mortgage debt but I’m wayyy to the good.
> Trump, on the other hand, does real estate (and name licensing) as a business. Apparently, he hasn’t succeeded and has gone bankrupt several times. (A reality TV show made him solvent). It’s fun to speculate about his debts and who is creditors are...maybe we will see his tax returns someday.


No, you just flip screen names and you aren't very good at that either.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 14, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t flip houses. I have bought and sold residences over the years, making very healthy profits. Real estate is neither a business nor even a hobby. I have some mortgage debt but I’m wayyy to the good.
> Trump, on the other hand, does real estate (and name licensing) as a business. Apparently, he hasn’t succeeded and has gone bankrupt several times. (A reality TV show made him solvent). It’s fun to speculate about his debts and who is creditors are...maybe we will see his tax returns someday.


Is that your opinion or Legends or both? Oh wait.. there's a third one as well.

Later loser....


----------



## messy (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, you just flip screen names and you aren't very good at that either.[/QUOTE
> True that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 14, 2019)

I guess we will wait to see what account you decide to log into before you reply....

What an idiot...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, you just flip screen names and you aren't very good at that either.


Joe... Messy is going through the transition now.  He doesn't know who he is anymore. But it's funny to go back and see the times he was replying to himself ...

Absolute loser!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Joe... Messy is going through the transition now.  He doesn't know who he is anymore. But it's funny to go back and see the times he was replying to himself ...
> 
> Absolute loser!


He must be having an addadicktome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

Shut-up and make RAZORS! Gillette clearly hasn’t learned when you go woke you go broke with their latest campaign
20 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/14/shut-up-and-make-razors-gillette-clearly-hasnt-learned-when-you-go-woke-you-go-broke-with-their-latest-campaign/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjB1tDz5-_fAhWn64MKHX2kABAQlO8DMAZ6BAgLEB0&usg=AOvVaw0KmUxMc_LNb4wO33DqQQt9


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

French Police Deploy Rifles with Live Ammunition to Yellow Vest Protests
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/15/french-police-caught-brandishing-live-firearms-yellow-vest-protest/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwizzeew6e_fAhVs_4MKHVGnCOIQlO8DMAd6BAgMECE&usg=AOvVaw2Rd4rmCXFP2btxsH5SeZj_


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shut-up and make RAZORS! Gillette clearly hasn’t learned when you go woke you go broke with their latest campaign
> 20 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/01/14/shut-up-and-make-razors-gillette-clearly-hasnt-learned-when-you-go-woke-you-go-broke-with-their-latest-campaign/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjB1tDz5-_fAhWn64MKHX2kABAQlO8DMAZ6BAgLEB0&usg=AOvVaw0KmUxMc_LNb4wO33DqQQt9


Corporations are people. See Citizens United. Nothing wrong with expressing good morals and proper behavior.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Corporations are people. See Citizens United. Nothing wrong with expressing good morals and proper behavior.


Ask target, dicks and that other dick kapernick how great being woke has been for them.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ask target, dicks and that other dick kapernick how great being woke has been for them.


People take stands. They win, even if business drops a little. Happens all the time. I’m sure Dicks and Target and Gillette will be fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> People take stands. They win, even if business drops a little. Happens all the time. I’m sure Dicks and Target and Gillette will be fine.


Tell that to their shareholders.


----------



## messy (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that to their shareholders.


I’m sure their shareholders don’t need me to tell them anything. They’ll all be fine, Joe. For every shareholder that sells for financial or ideological reasons, another will buy for those reasons as well. In fact, more Americans agree with the stands they take than the other side...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

*A woman explains why women shouldn’t be in combat units*
Jazz Shaw Jan 15, 2019 12:31 PM
Top Pick





And she’s got a point


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m sure their shareholders don’t need me to tell them anything. They’ll all be fine, Joe. For every shareholder that sells for financial or ideological reasons, another will buy for those reasons as well. In fact, more Americans agree with the stands they take than the other side...


And that's exactly why Trump is your President.
You people just don't get it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m sure their shareholders don’t need me to tell them anything. They’ll all be fine, Joe. For every shareholder that sells for financial or ideological reasons, another will buy for those reasons as well. In fact, more Americans agree with the stands they take than the other side...


For example? Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m sure their shareholders don’t need me to tell them anything. They’ll all be fine, Joe. For every shareholder that sells for financial or ideological reasons, another will buy for those reasons as well. In fact, more Americans agree with the stands they take than the other side...


For t-suckers money comes first. They, like t, would sell out at a moments notice. They have no moral fiber, no backbone, no ethics, just greed.


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 240979, member: 3299"

I don’t flip houses.
*We Know !*

I have bought and sold residences over the years, making very healthy profits.
*I don't believe YOU !*

Real estate is neither a business nor even a hobby.
*Oh my....and you don't make any sense.*

I have some mortgage debt but I’m wayyy to the good.
*Oh my....further nonsense.*

Trump, on the other hand, does real estate (and name licensing) as a business.
*Yes...he HAS a real Business, and he's quite profitable !*
*And YOU .....oh my.*


Apparently, he hasn’t succeeded and has gone bankrupt several times.
*Poor Poor " Messy " Financial, buy him books - send him to school....what*
*does he do.....beat down the teacher.*


(A reality TV show made him solvent).
*Poor Poor " Messy " Financial....nope ...he increased his Market exposure !*
*Now Imagine that....as a result he's now POTUS.*



It’s fun to speculate about his debts and who is creditors are...maybe we will see his tax returns someday.
*YOU oooooze Jealousy and Envy.....have fun with your fantasy " Speculations " !*


/QUOTE


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For t-suckers money comes first. They, like t, would sell out at a moments notice. They have no moral fiber, no backbone, no ethics, just greed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Sharing your family photos again? Or just parts of your extensive porn collection?


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sharing your family photos again? Or just parts of your extensive porn collection?











*$ 3.95 + California Tax @ .0875 %......Oh the irony !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m sure their shareholders don’t need me to tell them anything. They’ll all be fine, Joe. For every shareholder that sells for financial or ideological reasons, another will buy for those reasons as well. In fact, more Americans agree with the stands they take than the other side...





*Gillette Faces Widespread Mockery, Backlash for Woke Man-Scolding Ad*
EmailTwitter






Gillette/YouTube
15 Jan 201976

3:15
*Shaving product manufacturer Gillette received an overwhelmingly negative response to its latest advertisement campaign, which takes a stand against “toxic masculinity.”*

The advertisement, which received over 330,000 dislikes on YouTube against just 75,000 likes, asked viewers, “Is this the best a man can get?” in a twist on the company’s classic tagline, “The best a man can get,” and took on a number of issues, including sexual harassment and bullying, but also masculinity.


At the start of the video, “toxic masculinity” is read out as one of the main negative issues in society, along with “bullying,” and “sexual harassment.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

*CNN Analyst Accuses Black SiriusXM Host of ’White Privilege’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

*March for Life Leader: We’re ‘Only Side Discussing Science’…

…’We’ve Helped 200 abortion workers leave their jobs’*


----------



## nononono (Jan 15, 2019)

*White Privilege........*


*




*

*$$$$$$$$ Against a White background....*


----------



## Torros (Jan 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t flip houses. I have bought and sold residences over the years, making very healthy profits. Real estate is neither a business nor even a hobby. I have some mortgage debt but I’m wayyy to the good.
> Trump, on the other hand, does real estate (and name licensing) as a business. Apparently, he hasn’t succeeded and has gone bankrupt several times. (A reality TV show made him solvent). It’s fun to speculate about his debts and who is creditors are...maybe we will see his tax returns someday.


I have a hard time believing anything you post. Anyone who feels the need to create an additional account and hide behind it is obviously having feelings of inadequacy. 

So when you feel that you can't get your point across or another poster is getting the best of you is that when you bring in Legend? Reading your post I can almost feel your frustration with yourself for getting caught but you brought this all on yourself, so no pitty for self inflicted pain. Unless of course you're into that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2019)

Torros said:


> I have a hard time believing anything you post. Anyone who feels the need to create an additional account and hide behind it is obviously having feelings of inadequacy.


Funny thing is that it is almost exclusively a lefty trait.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

*Gillette ‘Advert’ Has Turned Piers Morgan Into A Men’s Rights Activist And He’s Not Wrong*
Elizabeth Vaughn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

*‘You Are Not Welcome Here’: Mexico Border Town Residents Not Happy About the New Migrant Caravan*
Alex Parker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For t-suckers money comes first. They, like t, would sell out at a moments notice. They have no moral fiber, no backbone, no ethics, just greed.


Didn’t hillary easily outspend T for the loss? Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 240979, member: 3299"
> 
> I don’t flip houses.
> *We Know !*
> ...


He’s a mess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

_*Union advocates for illegals, then complains of overcrowded classrooms...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Didn’t hillary easily outspend T for the loss? Kek!


But it wasn't her money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> But it wasn't her money.


Hence the greed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

I love L A.
It's about the kids.

*VIDEO: LA teachers surround cars, block parking lot, scream 'scum!' at subs...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

CBS Meets with Maxine, Promises to Hire Black Reporters for 2020


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CBS Meets with Maxine, Promises to Hire Black Reporters for 2020




*All these " PC " butt kissers......makes me sick.*

*How about just HIRE a Human that's competent and can DO THE JOB !!!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *All these " PC " butt kissers......makes me sick.*
> 
> *How about just HIRE a Human that's competent and can DO THE JOB !!!!!!*


I just can't figure why people bow down to these thugs.


----------



## messy (Jan 16, 2019)

Torros said:


> I have a hard time believing anything you post. Anyone who feels the need to create an additional account and hide behind it is obviously having feelings of inadequacy.
> 
> So when you feel that you can't get your point across or another poster is getting the best of you is that when you bring in Legend? Reading your post I can almost feel your frustration with yourself for getting caught but you brought this all on yourself, so no pitty for self inflicted pain. Unless of course you're into that.


----------



## Booter (Jan 16, 2019)

I can't wait to see Trump's reaction when he finds out William Barr is his next Attorney General and not Roseanne Barr like he thought he was getting.


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

Booter said:


> I can't wait to see Trump's reaction when he finds out William Barr is his next Attorney General and not Roseanne Barr like he thought he was getting.


*" We " can patiently wait to see your Criminal Party incarcerated by the AG being confirmed.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

So, now climate change trumps being black in Berkley?

A.M. Intel 
*Berkeley Tells Barbecue Restaurant to Stop Barbecuing*
0 New,  1 comment 
*Plus a new East Bay coffee shop, pizza in Hayes Valley, and more intel*
by Janelle Bitker@JanelleBitker   Jan 15, 2019, 9:23am PST   Share   Tweet   Share 
*Share*Berkeley Tells Barbecue Restaurant to Stop Barbecuing
 tweet   share   Pocket   Flipboard   Email 




KC’s BBQ/Facebook
*A Black-owned restaurant alleges harassment*

After serving barbecue in Berkeley for 50 years, KC’s BBQ has received a notice of violation from the city. According to a petition the family-owned restaurant posted on Change.org, the violation instructed the restaurant to stop using its smoker immediately — and forcing a barbecue restaurant to stop smoking meats would essentially shut it down. KC’s is calling on the community for support, and outlined in its petition a series of inspections and neighbor complaints despite the smoker being permitted when the restaurant first opened last summer. (The restaurant’s original location was destroyed in a fire.)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 16, 2019)

*Procter & Gamble's Toxic Sanctimony*
 
Michelle Malkin [URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/walterewilliams/2019/01/16/politics-of-immigration-n2538997'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/walterewilliams/2019/01/16/politics-of-immigration-n2538997'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/bobbarr/2019/01/16/house-democrats-readying-multipronged-attack-on-second-amendment-n2539053'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/bobbarr/2019/01/16/house-democrats-readying-multipronged-attack-on-second-amendment-n2539053'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/bobbarr/2019/01/16/house-democrats-readying-multipronged-attack-on-second-amendment-n2539053'][URL='https://townhall.com/columnists/kiradavis/2019/01/16/the-democrats-unleash-the-cult-of-relatabilityoh-what-fresh-hell-is-this-n2539157'] [/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]

One of the world's most successful brands committed ideological hara-kiri this week. Recognized around the world as a symbol of manly civility for more than a century, Gillette will now be remembered as the company that did itself in by sacrificing a massive consumer base at the altar of progressivism.

To which I say: R.I.P.-C. (Rest In Political Correctness).

In case you hadn't seen or heard, parent company Procter & Gamble launched a Gillette ad campaign blanket-demonizing men as ogres and bullies. Guilt-ridden actors gaze ruefully at their reflections in the mirror -- not because they've neglected their hygiene, but simply because they're men. Various scenarios of boys being boors and males being monsters flash across the screen before woke interlocutors show how "real" men behave in nonaggressive, conciliatory and apologetic ways.

At home and at work, in the boardroom, on the playground, and even while barbecuing in the backyard, Gillette sees nothing but testosterone-driven trouble. Message: Y chromosomes are toxic. The "best a man can get" can no longer be attained without first renouncing oppressive manliness.

Self-improvement must begin with self-flagellation.

A Gillette company statement explained that after "taking a hard look at our past" and "reflecting on the types of men and behaviors we want to celebrate," officials decided to "actively challenge the stereotypes and expectations of what it means to be a man everywhere you see Gillette."



But Proctor & Gamble, which bought Gillette in 2005 for $57 billion, doesn't spell out which part exactly of the 118-year-old company's past it now rejects. Was it founder King Gillette, the relentless entrepreneur who appealed to "red-blooded" young American soldiers? Was it the decades of multimillion-dollar promotional campaigns catering to physically superior athletes?

Or perhaps the mau-mauing marketers have adopted the radical feminist position that shaving itself is sexist. Is the ultimate goal to undermine the very raison d'etre of the $15 billion shave care industry?

I ask only half in jest. How else to explain this latest suicidal episode of collective consumer-shaming? Gillette's two-minute, man-bashing missive may have racked up 7 million views on YouTube, but the "dislikes" outnumber "likes" by 4 to 1.

And the reviews are brutal:

"How to destroy your company in 1 minute 48 seconds."

"Companies attempting to make profit should stick to that."

"The single male is the most attacked maligned ridiculed and forgotten person in today's society."

"You can buy High Quality Razors that are NOT Gillette at the 99 Cents Store with NO lecturing on how to be a Man."

"I'll buy P&G products again when I see them release an equivalent ad targeting negative female traits: toxic femininity/paternity fraud/fake accusations... doubt that's going to happen any time soon!"

"So now Gillette thinks that it is the arbiter of what all men should think, say, and watch. Screw Gillette, bought their products for almost 50 years, I will never buy another Gillette product. NEVER!!!"

"Thank you Gillette, I purchased your razors and chopped off my testicles with it. No more toxic masculinity!"

Ouch.

You may remember that P&G, which I un-fondly refer to Protest & Grumble, has dipped its sanctimonious toe into social justice waters before. In 2017, the company tackled identity politics with a video called "The Talk." The preachy ad stoked fear and hatred of police and perpetuated racial stereotypes of officers lurking around every corner waiting to pounce on innocent black children and teenagers -- alienating law enforcement families across the country and insulting every minority cop to boot.


Matt Vespa
The backlash against that ad apparently didn't faze Protest & Grumble's activist zealots. Once again, industry marketers are proving they're not satisfied with selling useful products people want and need. No, they're hell-bent on exploiting successful businesses to cram odious politics down consumers' throats.


Like many Silicon Valley giants (hello, Facebook and Twitter) and SJW-hijacked sports enterprises (hello, NFL and ESPN), Gillette is now openly discriminating against its consumers-turned-critics to curry political favor with the #MeToo movement. Savvy social media observers caught the company throttling negative comments and dislikes on its YouTube video. They can manipulate likes and de-platform dissenters. But they won't be able to disguise the bloodletting effect of toxic sanctimony on their bottom line.

Falling on your virtue-signaling blade may win you awards and headlines, but ultimately, it's a fatal proposition


----------



## tenacious (Jan 17, 2019)

Booter said:


> I can't wait to see Trump's reaction when he finds out William Barr is his next Attorney General and not Roseanne Barr like he thought he was getting.


I was thinking about Trump when I was reading about Barr's talk before Congress.  I will admit, I was wondering about Trumps reaction to some of those answers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

You don't say, thank you mr community organizer.

*SOUTHERN POVERTY accused of racketeering, wielding 'hate label' to kneecap opponents...*


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't say, thank you mr community organizer.
> 
> *SOUTHERN POVERTY accused of racketeering, wielding 'hate label' to kneecap opponents...*


Thank you for letting us know that an anti-immigration  group sued the SPLC. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

I am glad we can now all agree that this guy was and is the biggest piece of shit mistake this country ever made, right after letting married women go to work.


Multiple Obama State Dept Officials Must Answer Judicial Watch's Questions About Clinton Emails, Benghazi
Beth Baumann


----------



## messy (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad we can now all agree that this guy was and is the biggest piece of shit mistake this country ever made, right after letting married women go to work.
> 
> 
> Multiple Obama State Dept Officials Must Answer Judicial Watch's Questions About Clinton Emails, Benghazi
> Beth Baumann


So wait...married women being allowed to work outside of the home was mistake #1? And Obama is #2? 
Cool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

SURPRISE! The Director and Production Company Behind the Insulting Gillette Ad are Man Hating Radical Feminists


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

messy said:


> So wait...married women being allowed to work outside of the home was mistake #1? And Obama is #2?
> Cool.


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Gotta love progress.






*Another ‘Ghostbusters’ Is In the Works, and (Hallelujah) It’s Pretending the 2016 Feminist Reboot Didn’t Happen*
Brandon Morse


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You try so hard to be ignorant . . . or is that just your natural state?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard to be ignorant . . . or is that just your natural state?


Just showing how successful progressivism iz.
You don't agree?
I bet the second second GB does better than the first second one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try so hard to be ignorant . . . or is that just your natural state?


Iʻd say he brought out ignorance in Whiskers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻd say he brought out ignorance in Whiskers.


I'd say you were just about right, plenty more where that came from.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

*Oh my: Jackson Lee fired staffer in retaliation to lawsuit against CBCF over alleged rape?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

*Miami Sports Columnist on Dolphins Potentially Signing Kaepernick: ‘I’d Rather Have Satan at QB’*
416


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

I’m starting to think progressives aren’t really for gay people...pic.twitter.com/M3LQaFVkcx







12:26 PM - 17 Jan 2019


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 17, 2019)

Your Daily Left-Wing Insanity: Not Shaving Your GirlPits is WomanPower! Wait – No, it’s Racist!!!!
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/01/16/januhairy-feminism-racism-jezebel-prachi-gupta/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

JANUARY 21, 2019
*What Became of MLK’s Dream?*
By Simon de Hundehutte
I had this dream.

And in this dream, I was sitting poolside up in heaven.  And, around this exquisitely beautiful pool were some very, very happy people, some I recognized, many I did not.

One person I definitely recognized, sitting comfortably in his tailor-made lounge chair sipping a very bright, sparkling beverage, was the Reverend Martin Luther King.  His robe was dazzling white (like everybody else's), but it looked like there was a splotch of some kind on the front of it.  I was confused, until the Reverend King stretched out his arm as he replaced the empty beverage glass onto a small table.  The splotch was actually a face.  The face was that of Barack Obama.

You can imagine my surprise.  The Reverend King caught my look, and gave me a look of his own, a little smile.  He got up and turned to leave.  And as he set off, I saw the back of his white robe.  It read:  #NotMyPresident.

Unfortunately, down here on Earth, the dream of Barack Obama as president became an all-too-real nightmare.

I have often thought of the day that Barack Obama got nominated by his party to be the day that the Reverend King began spinning in his grave.  I could imagine him shouting from high above, "Didn't you people listen to me?  I said it was 'content of character,' _not_ 'color of skin' that mattered!"

Bill Clinton certainly grasped what was happening back in the spring of 2008.  Bill made his feelings clear when the Democrats went full throttle for Obama that spring, jettisoning their love for Hillary at the time.  Bill made this apt observation:  "They played the race card on us!"

This utterance barely registered due to the excitement across the nation of this historic moment.  The clarion call had been sounded.  Here at last was the first truly electable black man to run on a major party's ticket for president.

But Bill was right.  Race was the deciding factor in Obama's selection to represent his party.  Think of it this way (the way both Bill and Hillary saw it at the time): If Barack Obama had been white, he never would have gotten the nomination of the Democratic Party.






If Hillary had been running against six white guys instead of five whites and a black, she would have been the Democrat's nominee -- and almost without question would have gone on to beat John McCain for the presidency.

Back in 2008, then, with Obama at the top of the ticket, history could be made -- and, perhaps, racial wrongs righted.  But how did this "fundamental transformation" of America work out?  People went on to vote for a man who had no notable credentials, no accomplishments, no record of successful leadership.  His big claim to fame, as his future vice-presidential running mate Joe Biden put it, was that he was a well-dressed, well-spoken black man.

Barack Obama's nomination and subsequent two terms in office ushered in the worst kind of racism:  acceptable racism.  It's okay now to champion skin-color over character (for one of the major parties, at least).  And it's okay to demand diversity, as long as it's diversity of, most notably, skin color and sexual preference, _not _diversity of ideas.

*More in Home*

*California State Senator bans gender-specific pronouns*


*Kirsten Gillibrand’s idiotic response to Buzzfeed scandal*


*The screws tighten on China*


*Dreamers: Pawns of the resistance*


*How things will go down if Ginsburg leaves the SCOTUS*
True racism has gone unchallenged in almost every area of politics, academia, the culture, and unfortunately, the church.  Christians have become phobaphobic, afraid to challenge the advance from the aggressive left because they will be called all sorts of "phobic" -- homophobic, Islamaphobic, transphobic -- plus some phobics yet to be invented.

Racists are boldly making their accusations, and no one seems to be challenging them.  Not long ago, philosophy professor George Yancy was speaking at Wheaton College, a Christian college in Illinois, and he boldly proclaimed to the students and faculty in the audience that all white people are racist who have all profited from racism.  Did no one tell him that his statement was racist and that he himself is a racist?  Think of it like this: Yancy is a 400-pound obese person telling a guy ten pounds overweight that he needs to go on a diet.

Here's another way to look at it, Professor Yancy:  There are plenty of racists in America today and, yes, some of them are white.

It's not true that the answer to the movement "Black Lives Matter" is that "All Lives Matter."  "All" is too general and impersonal of a statement.  The Declaration of Independence says that "all men are created equal," which is what the Bible also tells us.  Each individual person is unique, created in the image of a loving God.  So, it's better to say, "Individual Lives Matter."  And since each person is unique, each is created equal; therefore, no person should ever be referred to as a "minority."  Minor to whom?  If you call someone a minority you are raising your status above theirs.  If each person is a "majority of one" because of their uniqueness -- not better or worse in worth and human dignity -- then true diversity is defined as any two, three or more people in any gathering.  They can be any color, have any ideas, anything.  You don't need representation by groups that have been described as "minorities."

So, Reverend King’s dream was not realized with the election of a black man to the presidency.  With Obama’s election (and, sadly, re-election), Americans voted for their own punishment for the national sin of acceptable racism.

Will we wake up as a nation and color-correct so that the future can be based on a person’s individual integrity?  Can and will that happen?

I guess I can dream.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2019)

I believe the Jewish people have been through enough and the fact that most Jews vote for democrats is cra cra.
just

*Ocasio-Cortez Embraces Anti-Semitic Women's March After DNC, Top Dems Cut Ties *
By Ryan Saavedra

*WATCH: Women's March Leaders Promote Anti-Semitism At Women's March *
By Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

Doesn't matter if the movie is good or not, it's the message or race that matters.
Squeaky wheel syndrome.

Hot Air
Variety: To be nominated for Best Picture, you need a woke social message
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/01/22/variety-film-critic-nominated-best-picture-need-woke-social-message/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwju3_Ok94PgAhURR6wKHU6FCkAQlO8DMAN6BAgKEBE&usg=AOvVaw1UxpmhAn0mFRaKf0vYudeC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

*WALSH: You Can't Give A Lethal Injection To Criminals In New York But You Can Give It To Infants *
By Matt Walsh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WALSH: You Can't Give A Lethal Injection To Criminals In New York But You Can Give It To Infants *
> By Matt Walsh


Why so stupid like your friends? You can’t give a lethal injection to an infant, you idiot. It’s murder in every state.
Do you not know how to read?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Why so stupid like your friends? You can’t give a lethal injection to an infant, you idiot. It’s murder in every state.
> Do you not know how to read?


So, now you are a baby killer too?
You are really a loser.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, now you are a baby killer too?
> You are really a loser.


 Sounds like you think it's ok to kill babies and infants under the incorrect impression that it is not a crime to do so. It is, dummy. Don't do it.
How do you not know this? Trump just preys on idiots, doesn't he?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like you think it's ok to kill babies and infants under the incorrect impression that it is not a crime to do so. It is, dummy. Don't do it.
> How do you not know this? Trump just preys on idiots, doesn't he?


Are you drunk?


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you drunk?


Nope. Does Trump tell you it's ok to murder infants, so you repeat it? News flash: It's not ok. It's murder. Only a complete tool would say it's legal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Why so stupid like your friends? You can’t give a lethal injection to an infant, you idiot. It’s murder in every state.
> Do you not know how to read?


Racist


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like you think it's ok to kill babies and infants under the incorrect impression that it is not a crime to do so. It is, dummy. Don't do it.
> How do you not know this? Trump just preys on idiots, doesn't he?


Racist


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you drunk?


Just racist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Does Trump tell you it's ok to murder infants, so you repeat it? News flash: It's not ok. It's murder. Only a complete tool would say it's legal.


Fries U!!  What a deal!!


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racist


Not all Hawaiians are idiots. Just you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. Does Trump tell you it's ok to murder infants, so you repeat it? News flash: It's not ok. It's murder. Only a complete tool would say it's legal.


Sleep it off.


----------



## messy (Jan 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sleep it off.


You should read. Start with a dictionary. Learn vocabulary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You should read. Start with a dictionary. Learn vocabulary.


Fries U! What a deal!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You should read. Start with a dictionary. Learn vocabulary.


So ber up, she can't be that ugly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Not all Hawaiians are idiots. Just you!


I thought you said he wasn't Hawaiian?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

*New York Cheers Its New Lethal Injection Law for Babies, While the “Morally Indefensible” Death Penalty Has Been Illegal for Years*
Posted at 10:30 am on January 24, 2019 by Brandon Morse

The state of New York recently passed a law to the sound of applause that made it legal for fully developed babies to be killed in the womb via lethal injection. It’s one of the more disgusting and heartbreaking events seen in the past decade, that even featured New York Governor Andrew Cuomo ordering the World Trade Center to be lit up pink in celebration.

A bevy of articles and tweets expressing outrage and sadness flooded the internet but one caught my attention this morning by the Daily Wire’s Matt Walsh, who brought up the fact that while New York politicians are proud of themselves for passing such a macabre and disgusting law, the state has been proudly death penalty free for years.

Sure enough, a rundown at statelaws.com of the history of New York and its dealings with the death penalty:

New York no longer has the death penalty, which was abolished in 2007 (the state actually has abolished and reinstated capital punishment multiple times in its history).

The state stopped all executions in 1984, 11 years after the U.S. Supreme Court reinstated the practice. It was again reinstated by Governor George Pataki in 1995, using lethal injection as the means of execution. But executions were halted after the New York Court of Appeals found it unconstitutional.

The statute was changed in 2007, officially prohibiting the death penalty. Life imprisonment without the possibility of parole became New York’s stiffest penalty after capital punishment was abolished.

Why did they abolish the death penalty?


 
Trending
*Nurse Arrested for the Rape of Incapacitated Woman Who Mysteriously Gave Birth*
Alex Parker


According to Governor Andrew Cuomo “it’s morally indefensible.”

“The death penalty is morally indefensible and has no place in the 21st century,” tweeted Cuomo in 2018. “Today, in solidarity with @pontifex and in honor of my father, I will be advancing legislation to remove the death penalty from State law once and for all.”



Cuomo even called the death penalty an “ugly stain in our history” in a press release.

Democrats seem to believe that it’s morally indefensible to put rapists and murderers to death, but will give a standing ovation to the painful deaths of fully formed babies in the womb, considering a “progressive” step in the fight for “women’s health.”

Mercy for those who commit evil, none for the innocent.

The disgust you feel about this decision from New York lawmakers only doubles as Walsh describes the process of lethally injecting a child as explained by a former abortionist:

Just to drive home the point, here is how a late-term abortion — the kind of abortion just legalized in New York — is carried out: as it has been explained by a former abortionist, the baby is injected with a poison directly into his skull or torso. He then suffers a hideously painful death, which he will certainly feel because of his developed nervous system. The mother carries the corpse around in her womb for a day. The next day, there is an ultrasound to check if the baby is dead. If he isn’t — if he has been writhing and suffering in agony for the past 24 hours, clinging onto life — then he will be injected again. The following day, the mother delivers her dead child. Sometimes she delivers him at the clinic, but if she can’t make it on time, the clinic is perfectly happy to recommend that she give birth into her toilet.

Horror movies rarely get this dark.

I should note that I’m not for the death penalty either as it comes with far more financial and moral complications than it does solutions, but the fact that New York’s Democratic leaders recognize the killing of the worst criminals as morally indefensible while celebrating the painful deaths of fully developed children in the womb as if they just won a great war is a look at how lost the left has become.

I pray that this horrific law is reversed, and soon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *New York Cheers Its New Lethal Injection Law for Babies, While the “Morally Indefensible” Death Penalty Has Been Illegal for Years*
> Posted at 10:30 am on January 24, 2019 by Brandon Morse
> 
> The state of New York recently passed a law to the sound of applause that made it legal for fully developed babies to be killed in the womb via lethal injection. It’s one of the more disgusting and heartbreaking events seen in the past decade, that even featured New York Governor Andrew Cuomo ordering the World Trade Center to be lit up pink in celebration.
> ...


Gosnell’s evil flourished under the financial incentives created by government.  If he was white, would he be considered racist?


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gosnell’s evil flourished under the financial incentives created by government.  If he was white, would he be considered racist?


Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gosnell’s evil flourished under the financial incentives created by government.  If he was white, would he be considered racist?


IDK, let's ask Dr Tiller the baby killer.

Oops, he's dead, lets ask this true American hero,


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK, let's ask Dr Tiller the baby killer.
> 
> Oops, he's dead, lets ask this true American hero,





Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK, let's ask Dr Tiller the baby killer.
> 
> Oops, he's dead, lets ask this true American hero,


Ok


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2019)

8 Shocking Facts About New York’s Radical Abortion Law


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


Obvi


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Does anybody know why Trump didn’t demand the money for the wall back when he had both houses of Congress? Why didn’t he try to keep his campaign promise? Obviously the Dems weren’t going to give it to him.


Does anyone know why Trump won?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Does anyone know why Trump won?


He had lots of social media help, he lied and there were enough gullible people (about 79,000 spread out over three states) that believed him and/or the social media propaganda the Russians pumped out.


----------



## messy (Jan 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He had lots of social media help, he lied and there were enough gullible people (about 79,000 spread out over three states) that believed him and/or the social media propaganda the Russians pumped out.


He knew his dummies. “I love the uneducated!” “I could shoot somebody on 5th Avenue and they’d be with me!”
But he won’t invite them to Mar a Lago!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He had lots of social media help, he lied and there were enough gullible people (about 79,000 spread out over three states) that believed him and/or the social media propaganda the Russians pumped out.


Don’t forget Comey and Bernie bots.  Kek!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 24, 2019)

messy said:


> He knew his dummies. “I love the uneducated!” “I could shoot somebody on 5th Avenue and they’d be with me!”
> But he won’t invite them to Mar a Lago!


Tell us about the popular vote again.  You people are so smart.  Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tell us about the popular vote again.  You people are so smart.  Kek!


Hey, let the smart guys keep  campaigning on the coasts. They'll figure is out sooner or later.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Does anyone know why Trump won?


Because Hillary turned out to be a bad candidate?  At least that's what Joe has been telling us for months now, although I'd be interested in why you voted for Trump...


----------



## tenacious (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Miami Sports Columnist on Dolphins Potentially Signing Kaepernick: ‘I’d Rather Have Satan at QB’*
> 416


Well... if a Miami Sports Columnist said it, then obviously it must be true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

*Limbaugh: What Makes Liberals Cheer Murder? *
By James Barrett


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

*TGIF
*


----------



## Booter (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Booter said:


>


No colluded votes.  Hmmmm


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 25, 2019)

This is where Ca is headed,

*California Sues City Over Lack of Affordable Housing *
*Action against Huntington Beach is first use of 2018 law allowing governor to refer such cases to the state attorney general*
_By
Alejandro Lazo and _



 

California accused one of its own cities of blocking the construction of enough affordable places to live, filing a lawsuit Friday that signals an aggressive approach to the state’s housing crisis by the new governor, Gavin Newsom.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is where Ca is headed,
> 
> *California Sues City Over Lack of Affordable Housing *
> *Action against Huntington Beach is first use of 2018 law allowing governor to refer such cases to the state attorney general*
> ...


How’s that for some E-domain?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

What's the world coming to?

Republican State Senator Wants To Ban 'Dwarf-Tossing' In Washington
https://www.dailywire.com/news/42669/republican-state-senator-wants-ban-dwarf-tossing-paul-bois


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

California's New Corporatism
AARON BROWN
With the help of incorrect scientific research methods, California has made an ill informed case for social engineering and corporatism. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/californias_new_corporatism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Andrew Cuomo: Friend of animals, crusher of babies' skulls
JANUARY 26, 2019
The New York governor, who bans the use of elephants for entertainment, seemed proud to deny both sanctuary and medical assistance to the unborn.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/andrew_cuomo_friend_of_animals_crusher_of_babies_skulls.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California's New Corporatism
> AARON BROWN
> With the help of incorrect scientific research methods, California has made an ill informed case for social engineering and corporatism.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/californias_new_corporatism.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


"I'm a clinical psychologist" you dumb bitch.
LOL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


"Why wouldn't you have to battle for a high quality position?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


I bet she was happy when that was over.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


All you need are facts to confuse a lib.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 26, 2019)

This guy called some kid, "smirk face".


----------



## messy (Jan 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This guy called some kid, "smirk face".


1. Tucker. 2. MAGA kid. 3. Maher


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This guy called some kid, "smirk face".


And he calls his show "Real Time".


----------



## tenacious (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


This cartoon kind of sums up the conservative plan for America... fewer immigrants and more babies with down-syndrome.  Yikes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

So this is what socialism looks like,

Report: Bank of England Cuts off Maduro Regime from $1.2bn in Gold Assets
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/01/26/report-bank-england-cuts-off-venezuela-maduro-regime-foreign-assets/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjrv5bE7YvgAhUKPK0KHfaKDB8QlO8DMAB6BAgLEAU&usg=AOvVaw0jlNfvWvP2BVrWn2yM2fJK&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 26, 2019)

How socialism turned Venezuela from the wealthiest country in South America into an economic basket case
3 days ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/world/how-socialism-turned-venezuela-from-the-wealthiest-country-in-south-america-into-an-economic-basket-case.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjmw6SP7ovgAhUGIqwKHV9-AW8Q0PADMAF6BAgCEAk&usg=AOvVaw2-7iHQbw45YKRhVo7SMdNh&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How socialism turned Venezuela from the wealthiest country in South America into an economic basket case
> 3 days ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/world/how-socialism-turned-venezuela-from-the-wealthiest-country-in-south-america-into-an-economic-basket-case.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjmw6SP7ovgAhUGIqwKHV9-AW8Q0PADMAF6BAgCEAk&usg=AOvVaw2-7iHQbw45YKRhVo7SMdNh&ampcf=1


All in a short amount of time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

Steve King applauded at first Iowa event since House rebuke...
https://apnews.com/e53734d921744e458acae280962edddb


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Interesting poll numbers out this weekend.  When asked directly about Trump, his job approval numbers have stayed the same.  How can people be satisfied with leadership and think the country is on wrong course?  



> *Poll: Most Americans think US is on wrong course*
> https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/427135-poll-most-americans-think-us-is-on-wrong-course
> 
> A majority of Americans – 63 percent – said in a new poll that the nation is headed in the wrong direction.
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3874
> Steve King applauded at first Iowa event since House rebuke...
> https://apnews.com/e53734d921744e458acae280962edddb


This rush to judgement thing is pretty intoxicating isn’t it?  Suckers!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Interesting poll numbers out this weekend.  When asked directly about Trump, his job approval numbers have stayed the same.  How can people be satisfied with leadership and think the country is on wrong course?


Shocking.  Kek!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3874
> Steve King applauded at first Iowa event since House rebuke...
> https://apnews.com/e53734d921744e458acae280962edddb


Hmm I thought Republican's had taken away his plum committee assignment and told King to go sit in the corner.  Kinda funny that King is the only subject you disagree with Republican Leadership on Joe.  

Not a word when it comes to the fiasco happening down at the boarder or when it comes to Trump denying climate science... but only do we get to hear you speak out against you own party on weight subjects like the GOP isn't doing enough to protect racists.  lol


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking


Bubs... you not going to post dozens of posts in here and drowned out the conversation are you?  I mean I like a bit of sarcasm as much as the next guy... but pages and pages of empty commentary is boring.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Interesting poll numbers out this weekend.  When asked directly about Trump, his job approval numbers have stayed the same.  How can people be satisfied with leadership and think the country is on wrong course?


NBC? Ok pal.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NBC? Ok pal.


NBC / Wall Street Journal


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm I thought Republican's had taken away his plum committee assignment and told King to go sit in the corner.  Kinda funny that King is the only subject you disagree with Republican Leadership on Joe.
> 
> Not a word when it comes to the fiasco happening down at the boarder or when it comes to Trump denying climate science... but only do we get to hear you speak out against you own party on weight subjects like the GOP isn't doing enough to protect racists.  lol


Then you haven't been paying attention. LoL.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

4377
DAYS
09
HOURS
20
MINUTES
29
SECONDS

Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> NBC / Wall Street Journal


WSJ? Ok pal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Bubs... you not going to post dozens of posts in here and drowned out the conversation are you?  I mean I like a bit of sarcasm as much as the next guy... but pages and pages of empty commentary is boring.


Agree.  Same old conversation different word sequence.  Please continue.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WSJ? Ok pal.


Well if we only limit ourselves to articles from the American Thinker... are we still allowed to pretend we're talking about news?  Or do we have to admit that we prefer propaganda and tabloids, as opposed to fact checking and journalistic integrity...


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  Same old conversation different word sequence.  Please continue.


Yes that's kind of my point... same old conversation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes that's kind of my point... same old conversation.


Shocking!


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking!


Hey Bubs!  Did you see I liked this post!!?  hahah  "shocking".  
You must be the smartest poster ever in the history of the world to come up with a one word response like that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hey Bubs!  Did you see I liked this post!!?  hahah  "shocking".
> You must be the smartest poster ever in the history of the world to come up with a one word response like that.


Not shocking.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> This rush to judgement thing is pretty intoxicating isn’t it?  Suckers!


Nobody rushed. It’s game over for King, too. No wall, no King. We still don’t know if Trump wins in ‘20, though. I will let you know.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody rushed. It’s game over for King, too. No wall, no King. We still don’t know if Trump wins in ‘20, though. I will let you know.


You sound worried.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

35 days without non-essential employees.  How did we do?  Back pay, two more pay checks and then we test the system again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 35 days without non-essential employees.  How did we do?  Back pay, two more pay checks and then we test the system again.


The American system will win. Checks and balances. So far, not much of a “test,” but cool that you think so.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Super intelligent observation. Defensive, much?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> The American system will win. Checks and balances. So far, not much of a “test,” but cool that you think so.


Agree.  No QE.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Super intelligent observation. Defensive, much?


Somebody sounds Defensive.  Kek!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Super intelligent observation. Defensive, much?


Ditto...


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Somebody sounds Defensive.  Kek!


Hey, guess who’s still president? Nope, not defensive at all


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


That's pretty funny.

And people will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

espola said:


> That's pretty funny.
> 
> And people will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Did you see the one that creep posted yesterday about the “out-of-work journalist.” Straight out of 1930s Germany. What a frickin moron.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey, guess who’s still president? Nope, not defensive at all


Nancy is just getting started, "fasten your seat belts it's gonna be a bunny ride."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

espola said:


> That's pretty funny.
> 
> And people will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nancy is just getting started, "fasten your seat belts it's gonna be a bunny ride."


Hold on to your whiskers.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

espola said:


> That's pretty funny.
> 
> And people will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


I've got to admit... I laugh every single time you tell him that E.  It's one of those jokes that stays funny, no matter how many times you hear it.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 35 days without non-essential employees.  How did we do?  Back pay, two more pay checks and then we test the system again.


Yes... outside of traveling between states, there was not a huge impact felt by me that thousands of my fellow American's were working without knowing when they would get paid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes... outside of traveling between states, there was not a huge impact felt by me that thousands of my fellow American's were working without knowing when they would get paid.


The myopic, like dizzy, don't understand empathy.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The myopic, like dizzy, don't understand empathy.


They’re too busy feeling sorry for themselves to have feelings for others. The rich people don’t have all their money...the Mescuns do...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes... outside of traveling between states, there was not a huge impact felt by me that thousands of my fellow American's were working without knowing when they would get paid.


If you’re a non-essential employee you will get paid.  Whatever happened to saving for such events given that you are non-essential.  If you had some monthly income generating assets like finance boy’s home maybe you can sustain a shutdown without too much difficulty.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The myopic, like dizzy, don't understand empathy.


Please spare us your false empathy.  Set up a go fund me page for a fed employee and put your money where your mouth is.  Empathy doesn’t pay the bills.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> They’re too busy feeling sorry for themselves to have feelings for others. The rich people don’t have all their money...the Mescuns do...


Maybe they can survive on their collateralized debt masquerading as monthly income.....from their assets.  Kek!! Cash under the mattress, Warhols, jewelry? Kek!


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> If you’re a non-essential employee you will get paid.  Whatever happened to saving for such events given that you are non-essential.  If you had some monthly income generating assets like finance boy’s home maybe you can sustain a shutdown without too much difficulty.


I like Trump’s billionaire (well, self-proclaimed, anyway) Sec of Agriculture Wilbur Ross’ idea...go get a loan!


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe they can survive on their collateralized debt masquerading as monthly income.


Unfortunately, I work for most of my income, so I pay ordinary income tax rates on it. Income-producing asset income is also ordinary income, like rental income and tax dividends. It’s when you sell the asset that you get the much lower taxes. Has that ever happened to you, Iz?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I like Trump’s billionaire (well, self-proclaimed, anyway) Sec of Agriculture Wilbur Ross’ idea...go get a loan!


Or use some of that income from your assets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Unfortunately, I work for most of my income, so I pay ordinary income tax rates on it. Income-producing asset income is also ordinary income, like rental income and tax dividends. It’s when you sell the asset that you get the much lower taxes. Has that ever happened to you, Iz?


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


You didn’t answer the question. Have you sold an asset, paying a much lower tax rate on that income than the income you earn from working?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> You didn’t answer the question. Have you sold an asset, paying a much lower tax rate on that income than the income you earn from working?


Why would they both be “ordinary” income if you paid less taxes on non wage income?


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would they both be “ordinary” income if you paid less taxes on non wage income?


Because money earned from the sale of a capital asset, like stock or a house (provided you have held them for a year so it’s “long-term”), is called “capital gains” revenue and is taxed at about half of the rate at which your paycheck is taxed. The tax system favors capital over labor and the government wants less of the money you made from selling stock (or your house) than the money you earn at your job.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Unfortunately, I work for most of my income, so I pay ordinary income tax rates on it. Income-producing asset income is also ordinary income, like rental income and tax dividends. It’s when you sell the asset that you get the much lower taxes. Has that ever happened to you, Iz?


Or you can roll it over into a like asset and pay no taxes (for the moment, at least).


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Or you can roll it over into a like asset and pay no taxes (for the moment, at least).


Can you sell stock and take the profit and buy a different stock and not pay taxes on the profit from the first sale?


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Can you sell stock and take the profit and buy a different stock and not pay taxes on the profit from the first sale?


Forbes knows --

https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidmarotta/2014/06/01/fourteen-ways-to-avoid-paying-capital-gains/#4659f3aa4fea


----------



## messy (Jan 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Forbes knows --
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidmarotta/2014/06/01/fourteen-ways-to-avoid-paying-capital-gains/#4659f3aa4fea


Thanks! #5 basically was a “yes” to my question.


----------



## espola (Jan 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks! #5 basically was a “yes” to my question.


One point that should not be missed is that one can purchase stock assets by paying only a portion of the price, the remainder being in the form of a loan from a bank or brokerage account, secured by the stock itself, obviously parallel to the method often used to purchase a principal residence asset.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Truth from the left?

'Hispanics should work harder at assimilation': Tom Brokaw ignites controversy...
https://deadline.com/2019/01/tom-brokaw-apologizes-for-meet-the-press-immigration-comments-1202543000/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Latino Activists Rip Brokaw for 'Xenophobic,’ 'Disrespectful’ Remarks About Assimilation
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/28/latino-activists-rip-brokaw-for-xenophobic-disrespectful-remarks-about-assimilation/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi-6sXdv5DgAhUGS60KHdITBtQQlO8DMAN6BAgMEBE&usg=AOvVaw0VbKGtGD00pbo3x9-kaiib


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

I Have a Dream for Black History Month
LLOYD MARCUS
Why not teach a balanced version of black history?
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/01/i_have_a_dream_for_black_history_month.html


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

espola said:


> One point that should not be missed is that one can purchase stock assets by paying only a portion of the price, the remainder being in the form of a loan from a bank or brokerage account, secured by the stock itself, obviously parallel to the method often used to purchase a principal residence asset.


Now,you're way over Izzy's head. I think maybe he's never sold an asset...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


What a surprise. Something totally fake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> What a surprise. Something totally fake.


Why, did CNN post it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Because money earned from the sale of a capital asset, like stock or a house (provided you have held them for a year so it’s “long-term”), is called “capital gains” revenue and is taxed at about half of the rate at which your paycheck is taxed. The tax system favors capital over labor and the government wants less of the money you made from selling stock (or your house) than the money you earn at your job.


Exactly.  Hence my question in your other post below regarding you paying ordinary income tax rates on your work earnings and *Income-producing asset income,* which you explain above perfectly. Except for the part where you assume that the government wants less of the money from those same income producing assets than your job earnings.  Here is another fine example of you initially not understanding what you posted but clearly explaining why you posted what you posted after the fact.  Don't be so quick to post.  Had you waited 38 minutes, you would have posted the above and not seemed so confused as to how passive and active income are taxed different.

QUOTE="messy, post: 244222, member: 3299"]Unfortunately, I work for most of my income, so I pay ordinary income tax rates on it.* Income-producing asset income is also ordinary income, like rental income and tax dividends.* It’s when you sell the asset that you get the much lower taxes. Has that ever happened to you, Iz?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Or you can roll it over into a like asset and pay no taxes (for the moment, at least).


Depends.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks! #5 basically was a “yes” to my question.


#5 But it is an entire field invented by government taxation. *If the capital gains tax didn't exist, all of those valuable workers and capital could be **allocated to more economically beneficial means**.

The above is what Kamala and AOC don't get.  Or worse they do and they think they know better than 300 million people what they actually need.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

espola said:


> One point that should not be missed is that one can purchase stock assets by paying only a portion of the price, the remainder being in the form of a loan from a bank or brokerage account, secured by the stock itself, obviously parallel to the method often used to purchase a principal residence asset.


And when the brokers call on those Margin accounts, what happens?  Does the broker foreclose?  Once liquidated for an amount less than what is owed on margin, who pays?  Can the stock owner buy insurance similar to PMI?  Collateralized debt is much safer if the government isn't encouraging risk taking buy purchasing MBS's in the secondary market.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Now,you're way over Izzy's head. I think maybe he's never sold an asset...


I've read your think.  It's not.  I'd put you and an espola in the same bowl.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'd put you and an espola in the same bowl.


Thank you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Thank you.


You earned it.  Tax free!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*Texas Finds 58,000 People Who Identified As Non-Citizens Have Voted Since 1996 *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #5 But it is an entire field invented by government taxation. *If the capital gains tax didn't exist, all of those valuable workers and capital could be **allocated to more economically beneficial means**.
> 
> The above is what Kamala and AOC don't get.  Or worse they do and they think they know better than 300 million people what they actually need.*


So workers should pay income taxes on their earnings but non-workers who make profits on stock and houses should pay no taxes on their profits?


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And when the brokers call on those Margin accounts, what happens?  Does the broker foreclose?  Once liquidated for an amount less than what is owed on margin, who pays?  Can the stock owner buy insurance similar to PMI?  Collateralized debt is much safer if the government isn't encouraging risk taking buy purchasing MBS's in the secondary market.


Hey dummy. People who can't pay their debts lose shit. Is that news to you? You keep bringing it up like an idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> So workers should pay income taxes on their earnings but non-workers who make profits on stock and houses should pay no taxes on their profits?


Neither should.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dummy. People who can't pay their debts lose shit. Is that news to you? You keep bringing it up like an idiot.


Bringing what up?


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bringing what up?


You keep bringing up the ramifications of non-payment of collateralized debt. Just pay your debts and debt is a very useful way to finance assets which grow your wealth. Very basic stuff.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Now,you're way over Izzy's head. I think maybe he's never sold an asset...


He'd have to have one first.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Please spare us your false empathy.  Set up a go fund me page for a fed employee and put your money where your mouth is.  Empathy doesn’t pay the bills.


Thank you, couldn't have illustrated my point any clearer than that.


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Neither should.


I agree. And we should all be surrounded by flowers and rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree. And we should all be surrounded by flowers and rainbows and unicorns.


I disagree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you, couldn't have illustrated my point any clearer than that.


And you mine.  You people are all feeling, no action.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You keep bringing up the ramifications of non-payment of collateralized debt. Just pay your debts and debt is a very useful way to finance assets which grow your wealth. Very basic stuff.


I agree.  But that wasn’t what I was talking about.  I was talking about how collateralized debt is bought and sold in the secondary markets.


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I agree.  But that wasn’t what I was talking about.  I was talking about how collateralized debt is bought and sold in the secondary markets.


Over my pay grade. Morgan Stanley hasn’t sold my mortgages but a lender in the 90s did and it pissed me off...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Over my pay grade. Morgan Stanley hasn’t sold my mortgages but a lender in the 90s did and it pissed me off...


Did they change the terms?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

*A city that opened its doors to asylum seekers has come to regret it*
Jazz Shaw Jan 28, 2019 6:41 PM
Top Pick





Overload


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did they change the terms?


How could they change the terms? I had a contract. I paid them off and went elsewhere.


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And you mine.  You people are all feeling, no action.


Action Man! That's you!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Action Man! That's you!


My mother said, to get things done
You'd better not mess with Major Tom


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Action Man! That's you!


Yep!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> How could they change the terms? I had a contract. I paid them off and went elsewhere.


Why?


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


Why did they have a binding contract or why did I leave?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Why did they have a binding contract or why did I leave?


Same terms.  Y leave?


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Same terms.  Y leave?


Oh I think we miscommunicated. The other lender gave me better terms.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Over my pay grade. Morgan Stanley hasn’t sold my mortgages *but a lender in the 90s did and it pissed me off..*.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Did they change the terms?





messy said:


> *How could they change the terms? I had a contract. I paid them off and went elsewhere.*





Bruddah IZ said:


> *Why?*





messy said:


> *Why did they have a binding contract or why did I leave?*





Bruddah IZ said:


> *Same terms.  Y leave?*





messy said:


> Oh I think we miscommunicated. The other lender gave me better terms.


We?  Lol!


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We?  Lol!


Yes. We. When you said “did they change the terms,” it sounded like you were speaking of the lender who sold my mortgage. I said “a lender in the 90s did...” and you asked “did they change the terms?” 
You don’t communicate much at your job, do you?


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

Now that Trump burned up $3b in the shutdown, is he asking for $2b now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

What could go wrong?

Baltimore School Board Votes to Disarm Police in Schools
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/28/baltimore-school-board-votes-disarm-police-schools/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLiO2GipPgAhUE8YMKHRgeAUcQlO8DMAh6BAgKECU&usg=AOvVaw1K8GyPe18SSW59fSLGyp1I


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

This guy will off himself within the year,

Pete Davidson Enrages Audience with Jokes About Having Sex with a Baby
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/01/28/pete-davidson-enrages-audience-with-jokes-about-having-sex-with-a-baby/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLiO2GipPgAhUE8YMKHRgeAUcQlO8DMAl6BAgKECk&usg=AOvVaw0VuxO1s6qONDcwE_dUQF6q


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy will off himself within the year,
> 
> Pete Davidson Enrages Audience with Jokes About Having Sex with a Baby
> View attachment 3880
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/01/28/pete-davidson-enrages-audience-with-jokes-about-having-sex-with-a-baby/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLiO2GipPgAhUE8YMKHRgeAUcQlO8DMAl6BAgKECk&usg=AOvVaw0VuxO1s6qONDcwE_dUQF6q


Another empathetic republican.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And you mine.  You people are all feeling, no action.


haha  
Oh bubs.  This has to be you funniest post of the year so far.  (And it's not even funny for the reason you think it's funny).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Another empathetic republican.


I thought you libs were all for assisted suicide?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

tenacious said:


> haha
> Oh bubs.  This has to be you funniest post of the year so far.  (And it's not even funny for the reason you think it's funny).


Oh good.  I’m sure you people are a bunch dynamos for the less fortunate, the environment, etc.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What could go wrong?
> 
> Baltimore School Board Votes to Disarm Police in Schools
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/01/28/baltimore-school-board-votes-disarm-police-schools/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjLiO2GipPgAhUE8YMKHRgeAUcQlO8DMAh6BAgKECU&usg=AOvVaw1K8GyPe18SSW59fSLGyp1I


Is that so they don’t shoot the heavily armed teachers?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Now that Trump burned up $3b in the shutdown, is he asking for $2b now?


Non-essential employees cost a lot of money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes. We. When you said “did they change the terms,” it sounded like you were speaking of the lender who sold my mortgage. I said “a lender in the 90s did...” and you asked “did they change the terms?”
> You don’t communicate much at your job, do you?


I guess I should have just left it at over your pay grade.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I guess I should have just left it at over your pay grade.


Your continued attempts to flatter yourself are not only obvious but obviously not warranted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your continued attempts to flatter yourself are not only obvious but obviously not warranted.


You and joe fighting again. Sigh.


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2019)

If you 


Bruddah IZ said:


> I guess I should have just left it at over your pay grade.


If you don’t like your debt deal, pay it off and find another one. 
Got it?
And make sure it’s a deductible payment and then you get capital gains treatment when you sell the asset.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> If you
> 
> If you don’t like your debt deal, pay it off and find another one.
> Got it?
> And make sure it’s a deductible payment and then you get capital gains treatment when you sell the asset.


Amortization always makes you a good deal for someone.  Hence the secondary market.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

messy said:


> If you
> 
> If you don’t like your debt deal, pay it off and find another one.
> Got it?
> And make sure it’s a deductible payment and then you get capital gains treatment when you sell the asset.


How do you make sure “its” deductible payment?


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I was thinking about Trump when I was reading about Barr's talk before Congress.  I will admit, I was wondering about Trumps reaction to some of those answers?



*Kabuki theater.....Tiny " T "..... *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your continued attempts to flatter yourself are not only obvious but obviously not warranted.


Obliviously removing all doubt...


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How do you make sure “its” deductible payment?


“It’s,” fool. Like I said.
It’s either a mortgage interest deduction or a business expense. That’s how. Duh.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2019)

*Seven Democratic Rat Facts that will Make You Cringe *

*Seven Democratic Rat Facts That Will Make You Cringe*
*(and why you need to be aware of their filthy habits)*
There are many ways to be a bad Politician: loud mouth, dirty filthy Lies, late night dalliances, hang around Ed Buck and his creepy associates like Schiff for Brains .

But surely the most unwanted Politician is the Democratic rodent. Those who share beliefs with these Political pests all agree on one thing: Corruption.

So, adding a little fuel to the fire can’t hurt, right? These facts about rats are sure
to ramp up your Political pest control game plan and – reader beware – likely gross you out..








*RAT FACT ONE:* Rats carry at least 60 Politically communicable diseases, including Lyingvirus, Cleptospirosis, Liephus and Corruptingitis. Known to bite people when they’re voting, rats transfer Political diseases through disinformation, including rat-bite fever which causes symptoms like voter fever, voter vomiting and voter pain and can be fatal if left up to Rhinos.
*RAT FACT TWO:* Rats can tread water for thirty three days and survive being flushed down a DC toilet. Worse, they can return to the House/Senate building they were ‘flushed’ from via the same route.
*RAT FACT THREE:* Rats can chew through Political wires, Financial blocks and even lead Communists with their razor sharp teeth like AOC.

*RAT FACT FOUR:* A Political rat’s Lies grow five inches a minute, only maintained by continuous grinding and gnawing from the MSM to keep the Lies from outgrowing the Political rat’s mouth
*RAT FACT FIVE:* A female Political rat can sleep with as many as 50 Politicians during a six-hour period of “heat,” or sexual receptivity, which can occur about 15 times per year or whenever the Female Rat is seeking advancement . That adds up to many bed spring advancements in any given year – most unfortunate when the unwanted female political rat is advancing at a rapid fire pace.
*RAT FACT SIX:* Rats eat their own feces for Political value.
*RAT FACT SEVEN:* And one last particularly gross detail: Rats breed with Piglosi's. Ewwww!


----------



## messy (Jan 29, 2019)

I learned about Iz, Ricky and nono! 
The Dunning-Kruger Effect!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Demonizing White Men
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/walterewilliams/2019/01/30/demonizing-white-men-n2540336?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwj9opbdwJXgAhUQIKwKHcxvAjkQlO8DMAJ6BAgIEA0&usg=AOvVaw0SA8heoOrnEkznMQCX_qZF&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Listen to this whore, she can't even say the words.

Hot Air
Virginia Democrat pushes bill that would allow abortion up to the moment of birth
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/01/29/virginia-democrat-introduces-bill-allow-abortion-moment-birth/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjk2bGkwZXgAhUKeawKHXZfBLkQlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw1lU6QnkPO5qsaZ0tkmlcrO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Iran admits it lied to Obama's Iran Deal interlocutors
JANUARY 30, 2019
Remember the Iran Deal? Suddenly the truth about the whole sham is coming out with an Iranian official admitting that Iran has been cheating all along...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/iran_admits_it_lied_to_obamas_iran_deal_interlocutors.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Too Funny.

*Thousands of Muslims demand NIKE recall shoes with 'Allah written on sole'...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*Anyone heard from RBG?*


*Virginia Democrat Proposes Bill Allowing ‘Abortion’ as Woman Is ‘Dilating’*
10,146


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*WATCH: Ilhan Omar Suggests Israel Should Not Be Allowed To Exist As Jewish State, Suggests Not A 'Democracy'*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

NFL TO HOLD SUMMIT GEARED TOWARDS DEVELOPING MORE MINORITY COACHES
https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/01/30/nfl-hold-summit-gered-towards-developing-more-minority-coaches/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

Media Call Kamala Harris, Barack Obama, Tiger Woods 'Black' -- But Not Naomi Osaka? 
https://townhall.com/columnists/larryelder/2019/01/31/media-call-kamala-harris-barack-obama-tiger-woods-black--but-not-naomi-osaka-n2540511


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

*Kathy Tran: ‘Here are the facts straight from me,’ not the misinformation you heard…straight from me (Update)*
John Sexton Jan 31, 2019 1:01 PM





“…I was really surprised by the line of questioning that I got


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

*VA Dem: Sorry for co-sponsoring infanticide bill without, *ahem*, “due diligence”*
Ed Morrissey Jan 31, 2019 12:01 PM





So much for the media’s “conservatives pounce!” narrative


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

These people are almost as cowardly as fries.
 
Hot Air
Weird: No Democrats in Congress seem to have heard Ralph Northam’s abortion comments
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/01/31/weird-no-democrats-congress-seem-heard-ralph-northams-abortion-comments/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiivtvdw5rgAhWFna0KHZNmBO4QlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw2AUwX9Bl-CTvQ4DvdPxzCp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

*Ashton Kutcher Posts Powerful Pro-Life Video: 'Everyone's Life Is Valuable'*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Does anyone know what these are?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

How about this contraption?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Ain't  Ca great?
Let's let all the illegals in when we can't even take care of our own.




*Typhus Epidemic Worsens in Los Angeles*
*A veteran city prosecutor is among the latest victims.*
* By Joel Grover and Amy Corral*
*Published Jan 31, 2019 at 8:00 PM | Updated at 12:58 AM PST on Feb 1*



Typhus Epidemic Grows in Los Angeles




A veteran Los Angeles City Hall official is one of the latest victims of an epidemic of the infectious disease typhus that continues to worsen across LA County.

For months, LA County public health officials have said typhus is mainly hitting the homeless population.

But Deputy City Attorney Liz Greenwood, a veteran prosecutor, tells NBC4 she was diagnosed with typhus in November, after experiencing high fevers and excruciating headaches.

"It felt like somebody was driving railroad stakes through my eyes and out the back of my neck," Greenwood told the I-Team. "Who gets typhus? It's a medieval disease that's caused by trash


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Happy angry black history month, care of Huffpo.

_BLACK VOICES _
02/01/2019 09:01 am ET
*Let This February Be A Reminder That Black History Built This*
Without black history, there would be no American history. Period.
 
By Taryn Finley





Getty/HuffPost



The way that America approaches Black History Month is grossly limiting.

In many schools, organizations, workspaces and beyond, the month is distilled to the same whitewashed stories of select civil rights figures and a handful of picture-perfect moments in history. Our history and culture are consistently depicted as one-dimensional. 

Carter G. Woodson didn’t create Negro History Week in 1926, which became Black History Month 40 years later, for our stories to be watered down and fictionalized by way of revisionist history. Yet, year after year, we see Rosa Parks described as passive instead of a longtime freedom fighter. We see the accomplishments of figures like Edmonia Lewis, Bayard Rustin and Sojourner Truth go overlooked. We see folks view our timeline as starting at slavery. And when March 1 comes along, we see folks forget again that we, too, are America. 

America, though dangerously flawed, wouldn’t have half of the opportunities, liberties and infrastructure it has today had it not been for the backs of black people upon which this country was built. Erasure is a main objective of racism, and it has succeeded when it comes to documenting and celebrating our history. And because our history is American history, erasing the contributions of black Americans makes it impossible to accurately tell the story of this country.

This is why, this February, HuffPost Black Voices is reminding y’all that Black History Built This. All month long, we’ll be celebrating our place in the past, present and future.

We are reclaiming our narrative. Our history is too expansive, beautiful, resilient, joyous, powerful and unique to ever become some cliché social studies lesson plan. We are seldom given proper credit, let alone praise, for how our rich history and culture have not only influenced but also helped construct the basis for what we view as progress today. 

All month long, we will bring you stories, video, photos and conversations that amplify our greatness and shine a light on our humanity, starting with “We Built This,” a photo series captured by Kris Graves highlighting a few of the change agents who are making history today, which we will be adding to throughout the month. We will also be sharing stories of doulas, war veterans, musicians, entrepreneurs and many others who deserve praise as the history makers of today’s and future generations. This month’s content isn’t a comprehensive look at our history, but it’s meant to help fill a void left by incomplete textbooks.

As editor of HuffPost Black Voices, I believe we must tell our real and authentic stories, not for just 28 days a year, but for 365.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

Happy Black History Month,

*American Civil War*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Civil war in the United States from 1861 to 1865
*American Civil War*

*The American Civil War (also known by other names) was a war fought in the United States from 1861 to 1865.[c] The Civil War is the most studied and written about episode in U.S. history.[16] Primarily as a result of the long-standing controversy over the enslavement of black people, war broke out in April 1861 when secessionist forces attacked Fort Sumter in South Carolina shortly after Abraham Lincoln had been inaugurated as the President of the United States. The loyalists of the Union in the North proclaimed support for the Constitution. They faced secessionists of the Confederate States in the South, who advocated for states' rights to uphold slavery.

Among the 34 U.S. states in February 1861, secessionist partisans in seven Southern slave states declared state secessions from the country and unveiled their defiant formation of a Confederate States of America in rebellion against the U.S. Constitutional government. The Confederacy grew to control over half the territory in eleven states, and it claimed the additional states of Kentucky and Missouri by assertions from exiled native secessionists without territory or population. These were then given full representation in the Confederate Congress throughout the Civil War. The two remaining slave holding states of Delaware and Maryland were invited to join the Confederacy, but nothing substantial developed.

The Confederate States was never diplomatically recognized by the government of the United States or by that of any foreign country.[d] The states that remained loyal to the U.S. were known as the Union.[e] The Union and Confederacy quickly raised volunteer and conscription armies that fought mostly in the South over the course of four years. Intense combat left 620,000 to 750,000 people dead, more than the number of U.S. military deaths in all other wars combined.[f]

The war ended when General Robert E. Lee surrendered to General Ulysses S. Grant at the Battle of Appomattox Court House. Confederate generals throughout the southern states followed suit. Much of the South's infrastructure was destroyed, especially the transportation systems. The Confederacy collapsed, slavery was abolished, and four million black slaves were freed. During the Reconstruction Era that followed the war, national unity was slowly restored, the national government expanded its power, and civil rights were guaranteed to freed black slaves through amendments to the Constitution and federal legislation
*


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iran admits it lied to Obama's Iran Deal interlocutors
> JANUARY 30, 2019
> Remember the Iran Deal? Suddenly the truth about the whole sham is coming out with an Iranian official admitting that Iran has been cheating all along...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/01/iran_admits_it_lied_to_obamas_iran_deal_interlocutors.html


*Thanks for posting that .....I missed this about Iran !!!*
*Man o man is the previous administration one crooked*
*pile of Donkey Dung....*
*Wonder how much more is being held on to about*
*the past admin and will be released to inflict maximum*
*damage during the next Presidential Election cycle....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NFL TO HOLD SUMMIT GEARED TOWARDS DEVELOPING MORE MINORITY COACHES
> https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/01/30/nfl-hold-summit-gered-towards-developing-more-minority-coaches/




*Oh Geeeeez Luuuueeezze......*

*The NFL is done.*

*Slap me silly for being taught that the Grey Matter *
*makes decisions....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

VA GOV YEARBOOK DRAMA:
BLACKFACE OR KKK?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 245270, member: 1585"

How about this contraption?








/QUOTE

*1st Trimester abortion.....*







*Heartbreaking: Infant who survived abortion cried while he was left to die.*

*Second Trimester abortion.*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 245270, member: 1585"
> 
> How about this contraption?
> 
> ...


Absolutely horrible.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

* 
QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 245402, member: 1585"

	
	
		
		
	


	




VA GOV YEARBOOK DRAMA:
BLACKFACE OR KKK?

/QUOTE



The KKK was started as the Terrorist arm of the Democratic Party
because they LOST the Civil War !


Black Face and KKK outfit...
How fitting for a DEMOCRATIC GOVERNOR !

I wonder how AOC is going to handle THIS ONE !
I wonder how Talib is going to handle THIS ONE !
I wonder how Nancy Piglosi is going to handle THIS ONE !

Hmmmmm......should POTUS mention these NEW FACTS
Tuesday in his SOTU address.....Oh how the House would erupt !



*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 245402, member: 1585"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am almost certain it was photo shopped.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Absolutely horrible.


Yes it is.....and I was no " Clean Gene " as a youth.

But ultimately it is a women's right to choose....

You can either be supportive and learn.

or

You can be disruptive and ruin.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am almost certain it was photo shopped.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/virginia-politics/va-gov-northams-medical-school-yearbook-page-shows-men-in-blackface-kkk-robe/2019/02/01/517a43ee-265f-11e9-90cd-dedb0c92dc17_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.e5beb70a4d79

*The Washington Post ran it.......*

*Man...if what you're stating is true, they just got suckered bad !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Fell good story of the day.
I bet he doesn't do it again.

 
Left-wing activist shot by police had posted ‘time to start killing pigs’ online
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2019/02/01/left-wing-activist-shot-police-posted-time-start-killing-pigs-online/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjRvZTuiZ3gAhVIb60KHVDnAbsQlO8DMAl6BAgJECk&usg=AOvVaw2G5wmD6jLqLo7l4uq37X1h


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Schumer aide was forced out over 'inappropriate encounters' with staffers
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/top-schumer-aide-forced-out-after-after-innapropriate-encounters-in-office.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjPtZvkkJ3gAhULCKwKHS6LBfgQ0PADMAd6BAgDECE&usg=AOvVaw0PSWoYfOQd1kd50JOK0xfR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Looks like Coonman is also a hypocrite, a racist and a hypocrite just like you people in here, 2 of the lefts main traits.

Flashback: Ralph Northam Decried Ed Gillespie's 'Racist Rhetoric and Fearmongering'
12 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/01/flashback-ralph-northam-decried-ed-gillespies-racist-rhetoric-and-fearmongering/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiWos-Rkp3gAhVOF6wKHd9rBXEQlO8DMAZ6BAgKEB0&usg=AOvVaw2X-DUW8hIBLNIKhfbdwkuh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Who released the Ralph Northam KKK/blackface photo? Why now?
FEBRUARY 2, 2019
One thing is certain: the photo changes the subject away from infanticide as part of sweeping abortion laws in several states.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/who_released_the_ralph_northam_kkkblackface_photo_why_now.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

FEBRUARY 2, 2019
*Gov. Northam and the Guy Who Said: Kill People in Mixed-race Relationships*
By Selwyn Duke
It’s certainly a sign of the times that Governor Ralph Northam’s resignation has been demanded not because of an apparent endorsement of infanticide, but because of a 1984 yearbook photo. Yet another sign is how, while Virginia’s Northam is condemned for having appeared in blackface or a KKK costume, another man is being honored despite having actually appeared before a KKK rally and preaching strict racial separation.

This man expressed affection for notorious segregationist governor George Wallace (D-Ala.), regularly taunted adversaries with racial insults and even insisted that people in mixed-race relationships be killed. This man’s name was Muhammad Ali.







YouTube screen grab

While Northam’s political future has apparently been aborted, late boxer Ali was just given the honor of having Louisville, Kentucky’s airport renamed after him.

The airport probably won’t honor him to the extent of having separate facilities for whites and blacks. Yet in accordance with his Nation of Islam doctrine, Ali did consistently preach racial separation, as in the below 1968 interview produced for PBS’ THIRTEEN.





Ali was already in his 30s when, in a 1975 _Playboy_ interview, he insisted — adamantly — that people in black-white relationships should be killed. No wonder Martin Luther King Jr. once called him “a champion” — of segregation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

How is RBG feeling?

Word games have caught up with abortion supporters
FEBRUARY 2, 2019
Ther barbarism of abortion is showing itself.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/word_games_have_caught_up_with_abortion_supporters_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

The kavanaugh affect.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 2, 2019)

What's wrong with this picture?
Fake News-CNN


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

If you ain't cheatin you ain't tryin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is RBG feeling?
> 
> Word games have caught up with abortion supporters
> FEBRUARY 2, 2019
> ...


Financial incentives drive abortion.


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who released the Ralph Northam KKK/blackface photo? Why now?
> FEBRUARY 2, 2019
> One thing is certain: the photo changes the subject away from infanticide as part of sweeping abortion laws in several states.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/who_released_the_ralph_northam_kkkblackface_photo_why_now.html


I told you about the Supreme Court just yesterday, didn’t I? 
Mueller and Justice Roberts and Nancy Pelosi are the grownups in the room. All 3 branches of government! To save us from the President and his idiot mob.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I told you about the Supreme Court just yesterday, didn’t I?
> Mueller and Justice Roberts and Nancy Pelosi are the grownups in the room. All 3 branches of government! To save us from the President and his idiot mob.


Name the three branches?


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Name the three branches?


I think we should start with finance. Politics is hopeless for you.
Now that Trump is president, he has convinced you idiots that everything is an illusion. Historically, however, Executive, Judiciary and Legislative were known as the 3 branches, so I refer to them. You didn’t know that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/virginia-politics/va-gov-northams-medical-school-yearbook-page-shows-men-in-blackface-kkk-robe/2019/02/01/517a43ee-265f-11e9-90cd-dedb0c92dc17_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.e5beb70a4d79
> 
> *The Washington Post ran it.......*
> 
> *Man...if what you're stating is true, they just got suckered bad !*


Just a bit of projecting an excuse the left might use.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I told you about the Supreme Court just yesterday, didn’t I?
> Mueller and Justice Roberts and Nancy Pelosi are the grownups in the room. All 3 branches of government! To save us from the President and his idiot mob.


Pocahontas disagrees.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I think we should start with finance. Politics is hopeless for you.
> Now that Trump is president, he has convinced you idiots that everything is an illusion. Historically, however, Executive, Judiciary and Legislative were known as the 3 branches, so I refer to them. You didn’t know that?


Poor naive Frienanciers seem to think there is a difference between finance and politics.  Please continue.  AOC would be proud of your 3 branch answer.  High praise from an Econ major for a Fries U grad.  What a deal!!


----------



## messy (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poor naive Frienanciers seem to think there is a difference between finance and politics.  Please continue.  AOC would be proud of your 3 branch answer.  High praise from an Econ major for a Fries U grad.  What a deal!!


When you say "Frienanciers," do you mean people with much more awareness and knowledge and money and conviction (you know, willing to stand up for what we believe) than you? I am assuming so. 
Funny, you make it seem like an insult.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> When you say "Frienanciers," do you mean people with much more awareness and knowledge and money and conviction (you know, willing to stand up for what we believe) than you? I am assuming so.
> Funny, you make it seem like an insult.


 You don't say?!! Kek!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

messy said:


> When you say "Frienanciers," do you mean people with much more awareness and knowledge and money and conviction (you know, willing to stand up for what we believe) than you? I am assuming so.
> Funny, you make it seem like an insult.


I like a self aware man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Why did he apologize then?
Too funny. 
Gotta love libs.

Virginia Governor Now Saying He’s NOT In The Racist Photo On His Yearbook Page
https://www.dailywire.com/news/42978/virginia-governor-now-saying-hes-not-racist-photo-ashe-schow


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Because the Democrat party is full of ugly manly women and queerbaits.

PRAGER: Why Is There A War On Cheerleaders?
https://www.dailywire.com/news/42976/prager-why-there-war-cheerleaders-dennis-prager


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

__
_
MORE YEARBOOK FUN: Gov. Ralph Northam’s nickname at VMI was ‘Coonman
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

BRET EASTON ELLIS: 'BLACK PANTHER' Oscar Nomination About Race, Not Quality...
https://www.thewrap.com/bret-easton-ellis-questions-black-panther-oscar-nomination-for-best-picture-does-it-really-deserve-one/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 3907
> BRET EASTON ELLIS: 'BLACK PANTHER' Oscar Nomination About Race, Not Quality...
> https://www.thewrap.com/bret-easton-ellis-questions-black-panther-oscar-nomination-for-best-picture-does-it-really-deserve-one/


I liked the movie but it was corny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I liked the movie but it was corny.


The best movie I have seen for some time is Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Nancy Pelosi Calls 'Racist' Ralph Northam Photo Un-American but Doesn't Demand Resignation
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/02/nancy-pelosi-calls-racist-ralph-northam-photo-un-american-but-doesnt-demand-resignation/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi8xt6Jkp7gAhVRgK0KHdQzCe4QlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw2DcM0NUJ91SsiDSQwvNicA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I like a self aware man.


You have shown us you like all kinds of men, not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nancy Pelosi Calls 'Racist' Ralph Northam Photo Un-American but Doesn't Demand Resignation
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/02/nancy-pelosi-calls-racist-ralph-northam-photo-un-american-but-doesnt-demand-resignation/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi8xt6Jkp7gAhVRgK0KHdQzCe4QlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw2DcM0NUJ91SsiDSQwvNicA


I actually agree with Nancy.  It will serve Independents and the GOP well in 2020 to have that painful little reminder of the Democrats racist present and past.


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like Coonman is also a hypocrite, a racist and a hypocrite just like you people in here, 2 of the lefts main traits.
> 
> Flashback: Ralph Northam Decried Ed Gillespie's 'Racist Rhetoric and Fearmongering'
> 12 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/01/flashback-ralph-northam-decried-ed-gillespies-racist-rhetoric-and-fearmongering/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiWos-Rkp3gAhVOF6wKHd9rBXEQlO8DMAZ6BAgKEB0&usg=AOvVaw2X-DUW8hIBLNIKhfbdwkuh



*The ONLY reason someone called Gov ( Soon to be ex ) Ralph Northam " Coonman " is
because he wore blackface MULTIPLE times....
His weak ass response last night coupled with the Dumpster Fire he held today alone
should be a reason to GTFO....
Then you have the radio show Train Wreck about butchery earlier in the week....*

*I want to point something out that the Liberal Community successfully twisted right
in EVERYONES faces during and after the Charlottesville Riots !
The Gov was Terry McAuliffe....Democrat
The Lt Gov was Ralph Northam.....Democrat
The Mayor of Charlottesville was Mike Signer....Democrat
The Vice Mayor of Charlottesville was Wes Bellamy.....Democrat*

*The three groups who ran into each other in Charlottesville BLM, KKK, ANTIFA
were ALL let ( Welcomed ) into the City of Charlottesville by the Gov Terry McAullife,
the Mayor of Charlottesville Mike Signer, the Vice Mayor Wes Bellamy.......

The Mayor was Mike Signer, good friends with Gov Terry McAullife, Ralph Northam, John Podesta
Obama, the Clinton's.... ALL DEMOCRATS and ALL COMPLICIT with what happened in 
Charlottesville, Virginia !

The Charlottesville Riots were a set up by Democrats and if the MSM had done their job they would
expose this rotten cabal of corruption that is based in Virginia......

Furthermore...what we are witnessing is the Democrat Party throwing one of their own under the 
bus to create Identity Politics before the 2020 Election cycle...They have known about Northam's
dirty past, he just became toxic after the Abortion debacle so they waited a few days and bingo,
they just happened upon these photos in his College Yearbook...
Now the Democratic Party can get a twofer....away goes toxic Northam and in comes Justin Fairfax !
The Democrats tried to seed Georgia and Florida with " Identity " Politics and missed, now they
can with the Lt Gov of Virginia as the NEW Gov of Virginia....

Wait til this summer....the Democrats will probably instigate some type of large scale Civil unrest
based on any number of these political bombs they have in their pockets .....mark my words !

*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have shown us you like all kinds of men, not that there's anything wrong with that.


OBVI, that's why you keep bringing it up. LoL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Why does this cunt get a pass?


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why does this cunt get a pass?
> View attachment 3910



*THAT'S A DAMN GOOD QUESTION !*
*I FORGOT ABOUT THAT !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2019)

*Snopes says it's false.....but doesn't deny the picture which shows this crap was prevalent *
*all over the South East areas and elsewhere.......*

*




*

*It's at some sort of " Adult Party " that's for sure......*

*Sure looks like Bill Clinton...doesn't it !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 2, 2019)

*Another Snopes denial comparison ........*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes, her emails: Federal court orders discovery on Clinton email server, Benghazi scandal

Posted at 5:42 pm on February 02, 2019 by Brett T.

_ 
It’s a caveat we’ve brought up often in our reporting here on Twitchy, but sometimes it’s hard to keep track of. Yes, there were congressional investigations into both the Benghazi scandal (where a bespectacled Hillary Clinton threw up her hands and yelled, “What difference, at this point, does it make?) and the Clinton email scandal, but Judicial Watch was the little train that kept on rolling, filing its own lawsuits and FOIA requests independent of the government’s investigation.





So while the government’s investigation into Clinton’s email scandal has withered and died, Judicial Watch is getting ready for its questions to be answered under oath by such Obama administration luminaries as Susan Rice and Ben Rhodes.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2019)

You guys crack me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

NEWS FEBRUARY 01, 2019

*Joe Biden supported racial segregation in 1975 — and gave a really bizarre reasoning for it*

_





Image Source: YouTube screenshot
CARLOS GARCIA

Former Vice President Joe Biden, whom many hope will run for president in 2020, embraced racial segregation in a statement unearthed from 1975, and he gave a very bizarre reasoning for his support of the racist policy.

The comments from an interview with NPR were discovered by the Washington Examiner and published Friday. Biden was speaking out against forced busing of minority children in order to defeat segregation.

But the reasoning he offered was that forcing de-segregation would be destructive for black identity.

"I think the concept of busing," Biden said in the interview, "that we are going to integrate people so that they all have the same access and they learn to grow up with one another and all the rest, is a rejection of the whole movement of black pride."

Biden continued in the interview to argue that de-segregation of minorities and whites was "a rejection of the entire black awareness concept, where black is beautiful, black culture should be studied; and the cultural awareness of the importance of their own identity, their own individuality."
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

*Professor Suspended, Again, For Asking Students To Be Respectful In Class*





Fairfax Media via Getty Images






By ASHE SCHOW
 @ASHESCHOW
February 2, 2019
 118.1k views


A University of Texas-San Antonio professor has been suspended a second time for asking her students to be respectful by keeping their feet off of desks.








Anita Moss, senior lecturer of biology at UTSA, has been suspended one week into the spring semester over “a new concern regarding classroom management,” student newspaper The Paisano reported.

The Daily Wire previously reported that Moss was accused of racism and investigated after she called the police on a disruptive student. Another student had claimed Moss had called the police just because this other student “had her feet up.” The tweet went viral and Moss was investigated. That investigation found no racial motive for calling the police, and even the disciplined student said she didn’t believe race was a factor. The professor and student apologized to each other.

Moss was still removed from her class for the semester and now, just one week into resuming teaching, she has been removed again.

The College Fix obtained a statement from UTSA Vice President for Academic Affairs, Kimberly Epsy.

“A preliminary inquiry revealed that despite persistent and substantive intervention, there remain persistent concerns with Dr. Moss’ classroom management that warrant her relief from all instructional responsibilities at this time,” Epsy said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2019)

*Beware the Morality of the Democrats*
By Jeffrey T. Brown
The Democrats have laid claim to be the new arbiters of “morality.”  They declare “immoral” anything that has the potential to thwart them, whether it’s a wall, a hat, a facial expression, or even religion itself, particularly Christianity.  This has invited soul searching on the question of whether Democrats are right or wrong in their selective declaration of morality.  Some are led to ask whether Democrats might be right -- could a wall be evidence of immorality? _What if my desire to protect my country, my family and myself is actually bigoted, and therefore immoral?_

Such navel gazing by an objectively decent person is foolish.  It is intended to bring about either a flawed acceptance of the left’s version of morality, or a subtle coercion to offer no further support for something that arguably offends others, presuming their good faith in being offended.  The accusation of immorality, whether express or implied, represents a distraction from the Democrats’ efforts to subvert the country and its inherently moral principles.

While the Democrats don’t actually care about true morality, they know you do.  The very people that Democrats smear and belittle constantly as hate-filled bigots are usually self-critically evaluating their own actions and beliefs on an ongoing basis.  Most normal people have been raised, or choose of their own accord, to avoid behaving unethically or immorally in relation to fundamental objective principles of right and wrong.  At least, that used to be largely so. 

They do not depend on politicians or activists to guide them, but look instead to a just God whom they believe morally guides them to behave with honesty and goodness.  They act in ways that they believe preserve their souls, and those with whom they interact, for the eventual judgment of God.  They do not believe in or practice seeming honesty and goodness toward some, while practicing virulent rage and hatred toward others.  Morality is not a political sliding scale.  The God of moral people is not a political party or political philosophy.  Those are instruments of subjective power, making them invalid instruments of subjective justice.  Raw political power, manifested in dominating and subjugating largely voiceless people to a political future of servitude to the state, is not a wellspring of morality.

Indeed, to behave morally is often the antithesis of self-interest.  Because morality is about what is right, rather than what is subjectively most advantageous for the decider, true morality requires self-denial.  It requires considering the welfare of others and the suffering of others, as those will flow from one’s actions, and placing the interests of others over one’s own when to do so is morally right.  This is not social justice, or socialist justice, but moral justice.  This cannot be accomplished by those given to lie about their underlying greed or self-interest, or even about how what is best for them might coincidentally be good for others when that is not their purpose.

Americans animated by actual morality make hard choices every day, even if subconsciously, not because their political affiliation or social justice colleagues will demand that they be punished if they do not but because their own souls and those of others matter to them.  They care more about behaving ethically and morally than dominating.  What the left calls morality a sane person sees as often-vicious intimidation driven by hyper-emotional hatred cultivated to crush others.  Politically driven actors cannot owe elective fealty to a corrupt political machine, which commits objectively immoral acts and promotes policies that destroy lives, and still pretend to be moral.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Beware the Morality of the Democrats*
> By Jeffrey T. Brown
> The Democrats have laid claim to be the new arbiters of “morality.”  They declare “immoral” anything that has the potential to thwart them, whether it’s a wall, a hat, a facial expression, or even religion itself, particularly Christianity.  This has invited soul searching on the question of whether Democrats are right or wrong in their selective declaration of morality.  Some are led to ask whether Democrats might be right -- could a wall be evidence of immorality? _What if my desire to protect my country, my family and myself is actually bigoted, and therefore immoral?_
> 
> ...


Blame it on t.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You guys crack me up.


*I'm glad we make you chuckle....*

*Because I think you represent the Bizarro Universe of Twisted Democrats and it*
*truly makes me sad.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blame it on t.


*Hey Rodent ....Just as a reminder , YOU are the Master of YOUR Domain.*
*NO ONE ELSE !*

*You are the Pebble that drops in the Lake....*
*You can send out a Just and Moral Ripple..*
*or*
*You can send out a Criminal and Deceitful Ripple....*

*Blaming someone else for the Problems YOU and YOUR*
*party have created is just plain Idiocy.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey Rodent ....Just as a reminder , YOU are the Master of YOUR Domain.*
> *NO ONE ELSE !*
> 
> *You are the Pebble that drops in the Lake....*
> ...


Irony, once again, personified.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

*Shocker: Philly union boss, Dem councilman, indicted for corruption, graft*
Jazz Shaw Feb 04, 2019 10:41 AM
Top Pick





I know. I was astounded also


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

*That Story On VA LT GOV Justin Fairfax’s Alleged #MeToo Problem the WaPo Spiked Is Now Public*
streiff


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *That Story On VA LT GOV Justin Fairfax’s Alleged #MeToo Problem the WaPo Spiked Is Now Public*
> streiff









*Uh oh............!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blame it on t.


Blame t on the Democrats...without Hillary, there would be no t...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


----------



## Booter (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Beware the Morality of the Democrats*
> By Jeffrey T. Brown
> The Democrats have laid claim to be the new arbiters of “morality.”  They declare “immoral” anything that has the potential to thwart them, whether it’s a wall, a hat, a facial expression, or even religion itself, particularly Christianity.  This has invited soul searching on the question of whether Democrats are right or wrong in their selective declaration of morality.  Some are led to ask whether Democrats might be right -- could a wall be evidence of immorality? _What if my desire to protect my country, my family and myself is actually bigoted, and therefore immoral?_
> 
> ...


Trump: I moved on her actually. You know she was down on Palm Beach. I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it. I did try and fuck her. She was married.

Trump: I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married. Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.

Trump: Yeah, that’s her, with the gold. I’ve got to use some Tic Tacs, just in case I start kissing her. You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. I just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything.

Unidentified voice: Whatever you want.

Trump: Grab them by the pussy. You can do anything.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony, once again, personified.


*Reality resides at your Front doorstep.*

*As usual you choose to sneak out the backdoor.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

QUOTE="Booter, post: 245955, member: 2211"

Booter: I moved on her actually. You know she was down on the Beach. I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it. I did try and hook her. She was unobtainable.

Booter: I moved on her like a nerd, but I couldn’t get anywhere. And she was independent. Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the Red MAGA hat and everything. She’s totally changed her look.

Booter: Yeah, that’s her, with the Red MAGA Hat. I’ve got to try some Tic Tacs, just in case I can get close. You know I’m automatically attracted to unobtainable women — I just start pleading with them. It’s like a magnet. I just beg. I don’t even think. And when you’re a
fool like me, they do brush you off. You can't get anything.

Unidentified voice: Whatever you want Booter.......what ever you want to try.

Booter: Grab them in the dark like a pussy and get punched. I can't do anything right. Oh well.....

/QUOTE

*Oh my.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Blame t on the Democrats...without Hillary, there would be no t...


Don't forget obama, he had at least as much to do with it as she did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump: I moved on her actually. You know she was down on Palm Beach. I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it. I did try and fuck her. She was married.
> 
> Trump: I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married. Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.
> 
> ...


I forget, was this before or after the election.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Blame t on the Democrats...without Hillary, there would be no t...


Those who believe propaganda, like you, the naive, the fearful, the conspiracy theory believing t supports who make excuses for Russian influence. "How many votes?" You anti-American rubes that carry water for Putin, you, you are to blame.
. . .but of course you people don't do personal responsibility nor accountability.


----------



## Booter (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I forget, was this before or after the election.


It was after Don the Con saw fit to fuck that skank, human sperm toilet Stormy Daniels while Trump's wife was home with their newly born child.  The idea of a shitstain republican trying to lecture us about morality is rather rich.  The piece of Shit Don the Con Trump is the head of the Republican Party.  Be sure to tell your grandchildren of your daily love fest of the moron Donald Trump - they will laugh and laugh at their old fool grandpa.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Thanks for exposing your deep seated " Private " thinking processes....*

*Please don't come on this forum and lay out your past for all to see......There are some*
*things guys like YOU should just keep to yourself.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2019)

Booter said:


> It was after Don the Con saw fit to fuck that skank, human sperm toilet Stormy Daniels while Trump's wife was home with their newly born child.  The idea of a shitstain republican trying to lecture us about morality is rather rich.  The piece of Shit Don the Con Trump is the head of the Republican Party.  Be sure to tell your grandchildren of your daily love fest of the moron Donald Trump - they will laugh and laugh at their old fool grandpa.


Oh look the coward is back.  Bustin on women now!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump: I moved on her actually. You know she was down on Palm Beach. I moved on her and I failed. I’ll admit it. I did try and fuck her. She was married.
> 
> Trump: I moved on her like a bitch, but I couldn’t get there. And she was married. Then all of a sudden I see her, she’s now got the big phony tits and everything. She’s totally changed her look.
> 
> ...


Monday ʻmotionals.  Your pain is just ooozing


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Monday ʻmotionals.  Your pain is just ooozing


You try soooo hard.


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't forget obama, he had at least as much to do with it as she did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try soooo hard.


Donʻt flatter yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2019)

Ralph Northam was responsible for this add against his republican opponent depicting a truck flying a confederate flag running down minority kids.


----------



## messy (Feb 4, 2019)

I see why our country backs Guaido in Venezuela. He reminds me of Obama.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Donʻt flatter yourself.


That might be funny in the right context. You do " know (some) words", but you will need to know the meaning of those words and when to use them correctly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I see why our country backs Guaido in Venezuela. He reminds me of Obama.


Obama would never do something like Guaido, too much work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

_OPINION
The Left’s Growing Record of Insanity
Robert Knight | February 05, 2019
 










To say the Left in America has gone off the rails is like saying the Super Bowl is a fairly popular football game.

It’s hard to keep up with the tsunami of cultural and economic insanity thundering through a thousand outlets every day, but here’s a try.  You thought Vermont’s Democratic Socialist Sen. Bernie Sanders was radical?  Current Democratic leaders start with his views and go further left. 


House Speaker Nancy Pelosi mocks the idea of securing America’s southern border as something only a bigot like President Trump would want.  Hence, she and her party oppose even a dime for any more physical barriers that would help the border patrol stem the ongoing invasion of illegal immigrants.  Three more caravans on the way? Ho hum. 

Openly socialist Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, New York Democrat, wants not only open borders but to abolish the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), which is charged with keeping us safe from drug dealers and violent criminals.   She also backs a confiscatory tax scheme with rates as high as 70 percent, free college tuition and a “Green New Deal” mandate that would strangle industry, cause energy costs to skyrocket and make blackouts common. She’s a huge hit wherever she speaks.

New York State’s Democrats last week legalized late-term abortion right up to a baby’s due date.  Virginia’s Democrat Gov. Ralph Northam endorsed what amounts to infanticide after birth while defending a proposed law that would allow abortion of a baby even during a woman’s labor.  Commentator Larry O’Connor has dubbed Dr. Northam, who is a pediatric neurologist, “Governor Gosnell,” after the infamous Philadelphia baby butcher recently depicted in the Dean Cain film “Gosnell.” 

California Democrat Sen. Kamala Harris wants to end all private health insurance plans and put the government solely in charge.  She’s not even bothering to falsely promise, as did President Obama, that everyone can keep their health plan and doctor if they like them.  She wants no escape. 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Senate Democrats Block Bill to Protect Babies Surviving Abortion
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/04/senate-democrats-block-bill-to-protect-babies-surviving-abortion/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwib0J-NzqTgAhUK5oMKHTenDWEQlO8DMAZ6BAgJEB0&usg=AOvVaw3RRISRcXukG0sT_NHhaRRL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

The Nuclear Option: Rage over Blackface, Silence over Baby Killing
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/04/the-nuclear-option-rage-over-blackface-silence-over-baby-killing/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwib0J-NzqTgAhUK5oMKHTenDWEQlO8DMAd6BAgJECE&usg=AOvVaw1os9RcfzGbtUNNXudaPTHT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

FEBRUARY 5, 2019
*Blackface-KKK: I Can’t Believe He Did That*
By Christopher Chantrill
Well, well, well… Who woulda thunk it. The Democratic governor of Virginia dressed himself up in blackface or a KKK hood when he was in law school. I Can’t Believe He Did That!

Yay! _Auto-da-fé! À la lanterne!_ To the Lubyanka! Death to the Kulaks! Set up the struggle session for the class -- oops, race -- enemy!

Earth to lefties: almost all of your sacred revolutions end up eating their own. Sorry about that, Ralph Northam (D-VA).

How hard is it to grasp that nearly all the chaps that have been directing the ritual humiliations for the last 100 years have been totalitarian lefties: Lenin, Stalin, Mao, Castro, Pol Pot? With a brief intermission for the “H” word in the 1930s and 1940s.

I mean, anyone with half a brain knows that public naming and shaming is the vilest thing in human culture -- unless it’s the “show me the man and I’ll show you the crime” practiced by Britain’s Henry VII and U.S. special prosecutors.

And really, blackface and the KKK are so yesterday.






We are supposed to be ashamed of blackface because it demeaned blacks. And no doubt some good little academic has proved that blackface was a monstrous and white supremacist cultural appropriation of authentic black culture. Nevertheless, minstrelsy was a popular musical form -- popular with whites -- for a hundred years. Why do you think the first talkie was _The Jazz Singer_ with Al Jolson? Racism? My nickel says that the Hollywood bean-counters reckoned that making the first talkie about minstrelsy would lower the risk of the first talking picture. Remember the scene in _Singin’ in the Rain_where they laughed at the notion of talkies?

Did you know that the very popular "Black and White Minstrel Show" ran on the BBC (Oh No!) from 1958 until 1978 when it was banned for racism? I would say that if James Watson, at 90, gets to be unpersoned for daring to connect race and IQ, then every BBC executive from 1955 to 1985 should be… well, something or other.

And what about jazz clubs? How dare, how dare you ageing white Bernie lookalike hepcats go to jazz clubs and make like you are just as rhythmic as your average black homeboy! Raciss!

*More in Home*

*The Death Throes of Fake News*


*Racist Lynch Mob-Leading Virginia Governor Getting His Just Deserts*


*Catholic Clergy: Making Themselves Irrelevant*


*Democrats Are the Party of Destruction*


*Should William Barr Be Barred from Confirmation?*
And what about Elvis? Wasn’t his music inspired by gospel, country music, and blues? Cultural appropriation and vile mixing up of genres from different races cultures! Okay, that’s it, Elvis. You’re outta here!

Now let us talk about the KKK. The Ku Klux Klan was the street-thug department of the Democratic Party in the Jim Crow South. And, I read recently, its main job was _to intimidate whites!_ It makes sense. The biggest threat to Jim Crow would be soft-hearted white voters, so it was essential to keep them in line. Now that the Jim Crow South is history -- as it was way back in 1984 -- the KKK is a footnote. But the street-thug department of today’s U.S. ruling class, AntiFa, is very much alive, and I suppose its real job is not to beat up far-right white supremacists, but to keep the liberal faithful in line. And just last week I was read about the _colectivos__, _the street thugs of the Maduro regime, “on every street corner” in Caracas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Racist Lynch Mob-Leading Virginia Governor Getting His Just Deserts
MATTHEW VADUM
Considering the despicable tactics Ralph Northam employed to be elected governor over Ed Gilliespie, a little schadenfreude is in order.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/racist_lynch_mobleading_virginia_governor_getting_his_just_deserts.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I see why our country backs Guaido in Venezuela. He reminds me of Obama.


More like Maduro.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That might be funny in the right context. You do " know (some) words", but you will need to know the meaning of those words and when to use them correctly.


Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......................good lord.
Thanks Duck, a good laugh in the morning is what everyone needs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Media
*NPR would like your thoughts and feelings for its upcoming series on masculinity *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

Now we know what makes sooooo great, liberals.

*News about San Francisco Drug Addicts More Than High Schoo…*
bing.com/news
__
San Francisco — where drug addicts outnumber high school students

San Francisco has more drug addicts than it has students enrolled in its public high schools, the city Health Department’s latest estimates conclude. There ar…

SFChronicle · 4d
*See more news of San Francisco Drug Addicts More Than High Schoolers*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 5, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......................good lord.
> Thanks Duck, a good laugh in the morning is what everyone needs.


Thatʻs why I hate when he hits the ignore button.  His post are often therapeutic.  Even when you donʻt read the whole post.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> More like Maduro.


Hugo.
Obama loved Hugo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hugo.
> Obama loved Hugo.


Barry also loved him some of those Castro brothers....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*OSCAR LUNCH 2019: 'Inclusion, diversity, racial, ethnic and gender equality'...*

_*Show officially host-less...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*Kimmel and Fallon Wore Blackface, Now Ignore Northam*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 5, 2019)

*Pope admits priests, bishops abused nuns...* 
_*Included 'sexual slavery'...*_* 
FORCED ABORTIONS... *


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> *1.* It was after Don the Con saw fit to fuck that skank, human sperm toilet Stormy Daniels while Trump's wife was home with their newly born child. *2.*  The idea of a shitstain republican trying to lecture us about morality is rather rich. *3.*  The piece of Shit Don the Con Trump is the head of the Republican Party.  *4.* Be sure to tell your grandchildren of your daily love fest of the moron Donald Trump - they will laugh and laugh at their old fool grandpa.


*1. How do YOU know he (DJT) slept with " The Human Sperm Toilet " represented by*
*the Democratic Lackey known as The CPL.*
*2. Is Ralph Northam a shitstain, is Justin Fairfax a shitstain....Etc....this page would*
*fill up fast with YOUR Hypocrisy AKA Democrats...*
*3. The POTUS is DJT, the piece of shit HRC didn't win. You are a sad sore loser.*
*4. History will expose the Treasonous Coup YOU Democrats/Rhinos *
*attempted on the duly elected president of the United States.*


----------



## Booter (Feb 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *1. How do YOU know he (DJT) slept with " The Human Sperm Toilet " represented by*
> *the Democratic Lackey known as The CPL.*
> *2. Is Ralph Northam a shitstain, is Justin Fairfax a shitstain....Etc....this page would*
> *fill up fast with YOUR Hypocrisy AKA Democrats...*
> ...


LOL - SUCKER!!!!  I think you have a little crush on Stormy - she seems about your speed and the best you could ever get.  Do you think Trumpy wore a rubber?


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Kimmel and Fallon Wore Blackface, Now Ignore Northam*


*Both " Leftist " Entertainers should step down immediately !!!!! *

*Matter of Fact...I'm going to start a Campaign to have BOTH Removed*
*from their respective positions !*

*There is NO EXCUSE to perform in Blackface....as the Democrats*
*have STATED it is DISRESPECTFUL !!!!!*

*GO AWAY JIMMY KIMMEL......
GO AWAY JIMMY FALLON.......*


*By the way, what does it say about the past FLOTUS who*
*patronized both Shows a multitude of times and*
*NEVER said a word about what either did !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Feb 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> LOL - SUCKER!!!!  I think you have a little crush on Stormy - she seems about your speed and the best you could ever get.  Do you think Trumpy wore a rubber?


*A very childish retort that by the way is reflective of your inner desires....
Your posted Meme does not show ANY facts that support your accusation
that the POTUS " Slept " with your sleazy 2000 cc fantasy...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> LOL - SUCKER!!!!  I think you have a little crush on Stormy - she seems about your speed and the best you could ever get.  Do you think Trumpy wore a rubber?


Leave JFK out of this.
He was a great President, and could have been one of our best had he not had his life cut short.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

Watch: Kamala Harris Shakes Head After Trump Calls for Stopping Drug Cartels, Human Trafficking
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/05/kamala-harris-trump-stop-drug-cartels-human-trafficking/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiqo5a2jqfgAhUQ2qwKHTSBBOoQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw0D3n0nguZHxgynbv6gn19v&ampcf=1


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 6, 2019)

Still waiting for the left to condem the movie that is full of "cultural appropriation", "gender appropriation" and "race appropriation". They went after Mary Poppins for black face but haven't heard a thing about the movie White Chicks. 

Up next,  M.A.S.H. for their use of a cross dressing character being tied to a mental issue.


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Still waiting for the left to condem the movie that is full of "cultural appropriation", "gender appropriation" and "race appropriation". They went after Mary Poppins for black face but haven't heard a thing about the movie White Chicks.
> 
> Up next,  M.A.S.H. for their use of a cross dressing character being tied to a mental issue.


What made-up issue melted you today, poor little snowflake?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*Wait: The Democratic AG of Virginia, who’s third in line to be governor, wore blackface too?!*
Allahpundit Feb 06, 2019 12:31 PM
Top Pick





What?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*NBC: Fairfax reaction to Tyson was “F*** that b****”; Update: Fairfax aide denies*
Ed Morrissey Feb 06, 2019 12:01 PM
Top Pick





VA Dems: Yeah, we’re “evaluating” Fairfax and allegation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

This has to be the best thing evah,

*Democrat’s Virginia Nightmare: AG Admits Wearing Blackface

Scandal After Scandal: Infanticide, Racism, #MeToo, More Racism*
*
The 3 wise men.
2 racists and a sexual predator.*

Virginia Attorney General Mark Herring (D) revealed to black lawmakers Wednesday morning that he wore blackface at a college party in 1980.

975


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

BREITBART

*I believe her.
#believeallwomen
#metoo*


*Dr. Vanessa Tyson Breaks Silence: Justin Fairfax ‘Forced Me to Perform Oral Sex’*
EmailTwitter






Scripps College, Steve Helber/AP
6 Feb 2019264

2:45





*Dr. Vanessa Tyson, the woman accusing Lt. Gov. Justin Fairfax (D) of sexual assault, broke her silence Wednesday afternoon about the purported incident.*
Tyson, through her law firm, Katz Marshall & Banks, released a lengthy statement detailing her allegation against the embattled Virginia Democrat.

“With tremendous anguish, I am now sharing this information about my experience and setting the record straight,” Tyson said. “It has been extremely difficult to relive that traumatic experience from 2004. Mr. Fairfax has tried to brand me as a liar to a national audience, in service to his political ambitions, and has threatened litigation. Given his false assertions, I’m compelled to make clear what happened.”

Tyson, a professor from California, said what began as “consensual kissing” turned into a “sexual assault,” adding that Fairfax forced her to “perform oral sex on him.”



According to her account, the alleged incident occurred during the 2004 Democrat National Convention in Boston, Massachusetts. In a statement Wednesday, Fairfax vehemently denied any wrongdoing, claiming that the encounter was consensual.

“At no time did she express to me any discomfort or concern about our interactions, neither during that encounter nor doing the months following it, when she stayed in touch with me, nor the past fifteen years,” he said. “She in no way indicated that anything that had happened between us made her uncomfortable.”

In a previous statement, Fairfax said of the allegation the he “has never assaulted anyone – ever – in any way, shape or form.”

“Lt. Governor Fairfax has an outstanding and well-earned reputation for treating people with dignity and respect,” the Monday statement read. “This is part of the sad and dark politics that the Lt. Governor has dedicated himself to helping Virginia and the nation rise above,” the statement continued.

The embattled Virginia Democrat warned he would take “appropriate legal action against those attempting to spread this defamatory and false allegation.”

Fairfax hinted this week that Gov. Ralph Northam (D-VA) could have been responsible for the allegation’s reemergence to stop his own ouster. The governor is facing calls to step down after a 1984 yearbook photo shows him and another individual in blackface and Ku Klux Klan attire. “Does anybody think it’s any coincidence that on the eve of potentially my being elevated that that’s when this uncorroborated smear comes out?” Fairfax said when asked if he believes Northam resurfaced the allegation against him.

Meanwhile, Virginia Attorney General Mark Herring (D) is facing a scandal of his own Wednesday after admitting to wearing blackface while a student at the University of Virginia


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

[URL='https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/virginia-politics-chaos-wtf_us_5c5b1284e4b09293b20aac54'] 
IT GETS WORSE [/URL]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*The left is still having a bad year.*


*Chicago Police Superintendent: 'Empire' Star Jussie Smollett 'WILL Be Held Accountable' If He Made A False Crime Report *
By Emily Zanotti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

*Is this guy a queer?*







*Beto Was Once Adrift. Now He's Searching Again...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

This Is Why Bernie Sanders' State Of The Union Response Infuriated Some Democrats
 
Matt Vespa
|
@mvespa1
|
Posted: Feb 06, 2019 6:05 AM
wanted to give his own again. And it ran right after Abrams’ remarks. This really isn’t a big deal, but in liberal political correctness land where problematic behavior is omnipresent, some lefties are pretty irate. Leave it to the democratic socialist to start shooting inside the ship (via Reason):

For each of the last three years, Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) has delivered his own response to President Trump's State of the Union speech. Tonight he will do the same.

But this year, some Democrats have a problem with it. That's because the party chose Stacey Abrams, who recently lost her bid for governor of Georgia, to deliver the official Democratic response.

"Stacey Abrams is a great choice to deliver the Democratic response," said Sanders in a statement. "I'm very much looking forward to her speech. For the third year in a row, following the Democratic rebuttal I'll be on Facebook Live, Twitter and YouTube to respond to Trump."

Sanders giving his own response, after Abrams gives hers, should be completely inoffensive. And yet some in the liberal coalition think Sanders has got some nerve: He's a white man, choosing to speak, even though party leadership has chosen a black woman to speak. (Doesn't he know it's Black History Month? For shame.)

Cue eye rolls. 

For each of the last three years, Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) has delivered his own response to President Trump's State of the Union speech. Tonight he will do the same.

But this year, some Democrats have a problem with it. That's because the party chose Stacey Abrams, who recently lost her bid for governor of Georgia, to deliver the official Democratic response.

"Stacey Abrams is a great choice to deliver the Democratic response," said Sanders in a statement. "I'm very much looking forward to her speech. For the third year in a row, following the Democratic rebuttal I'll be on Facebook Live, Twitter and YouTube to respond to Trump."

Sanders giving his own response, after Abrams gives hers, should be completely inoffensive. And yet some in the liberal coalition think Sanders has got some nerve: He's a white man, choosing to speak, even though party leadership has chosen a black woman to speak. (Doesn't he know it's Black History Month? For shame


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 6, 2019)

No wonder fries is such a coward, just like his party leaders.


US News
*Did the DNC chairman also fake a phone call to avoid responding to Justin Fairfax allegations? *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Photo of Joy Behar in Blackface Resurfaces; Is #Blackface Going to Become the Next #MeToo?
 
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/02/07/photo-joy-behar-blackface-resurfaces-blackface-going-become-next-metoo/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Here is Ted and Whoopi,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

I believe a republican is next in line after the 2 white racists and the black rapist, too funny.

BREAKING: Fourth Democrat Gets Caught Up In Virginia Scandals, Knew About Sex Assault Allegations For A Year, Report Says
https://www.dailywire.com/news/43162/breaking-fourth-democrat-gets-caught-virginia-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here is Ted and Whoopi,
> View attachment 3944


Sam Malone?!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sam Malone?!!


Yep, he used to date Whoopi cushion a couple of hundred pounds ago.
Yikes!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*Gotta love these lefty nuts.*

*Virginia Reckoning: Vanessa Tyson Alerted Rep. Bobby Scott to Fairfax’s ‘MeToo’ Issue… in 2017*

An aide to Rep. Bobby Scott (D-VA) confirmed he learned details of an allegation of sexual assault against Fairfax over a year ago.

448


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*Virginia Democrats Are In A Mexican standoff*
valleywhit


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep, he used to date Whoopi cushion a couple of hundred pounds ago.
> Yikes!


Gross


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gross


Inside and out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*Let's hope they drag this out into 2020.*

*Kirk Cox: Mark Herring Should Resign Amid Blackface Scandal*
EmailTwitter






AP Photo/Steve Helber
6 Feb 20194,188

2:51
*Virginia House Speaker Kirk Cox called on Attorney General Mark Herring to resign Wednesday, noting that Herring called on Gov. Ralph Northam to resign for wearing blackface. Herring admitted to wearing blackface on Wednesday.*
On Wednesday, Herring admitted to wearing blackface during a college party in the 1980s to look like rapper Kurtis Blow. In the wake of the revelation, Herring resigned as co-chair of the Democratic Attorney Generals Association. Herring called on Gov. Ralph Northam to resign after a medical school yearbook photo showed two men– one of them in blackface and the other in Ku Klux Klan attire. Northam also admitted to wearing blackface.


Lt. Gov. Justin Fairfax faces a sexual misconduct accusation and has faced similar calls to resign from politicians and public figures. If Northam, Fairfax, and Herring were to resign, Cox could become the next Republican governor of Virginia in nearly a decade. Breitbart News documented his political history here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Kamala: Assault Allegations Against VA Lt. Gov ‘Credible’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Ain't  Ca  great? We can't even take care of our own and we import uneducated, diseased leeches.
Way to go.

*L.A. Typhus Outbreak Spreads to City Hall...** 
*
_*May Force Removal of All Carpets...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

*Ocasio-Cortez: Abolish ICE, Defund DHS Because ‘We Are a Nation of Laws’…

…Breaks Down in Tears at Rally*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe a republican is next in line after the 2 white racists and the black rapist, too funny.
> 
> BREAKING: Fourth Democrat Gets Caught Up In Virginia Scandals, Knew About Sex Assault Allegations For A Year, Report Says
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/43162/breaking-fourth-democrat-gets-caught-virginia-ryan-saavedra


Yeah , a guy that won his seat after having his name drawn out of a hat, after the election ended in a tie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah , a guy that won his seat after having his name drawn out of a hat, after the election ended in a tie.


Can't be much worse. LoL.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can't be much worse. LoL.


Could be one of the t boys.


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This has to be the best thing evah,
> 
> *Democrat’s Virginia Nightmare: AG Admits Wearing Blackface*
> *https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/02/06/virginia-ag-mark-herring-admits-wearing-blackface-in-college/*
> ...




*Let me tell you what they ALL have in common.....*

*Damaged Grey Matter !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Could be one of the t boys.



*That will be Mueller and Weissmann's DEATH sentence if they even attempt it !!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That will be Mueller and Weissmann's DEATH sentence if they even attempt it !!!!!!*


You will kill for your false prophet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

Virginia Politics and the Death of 'I Believe Her!'
JONATHAN F. KEILER
Will Democrats stick to the "me too" narrative now that one of their own is in the crosshairs – and that the governorship of Virginia hangs in the bal...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/virginia_politics_and_the_death_of_i_believe_her.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

Venezuelans who’ve fled to America have a warning about socialism

JOHN SEXTON Posted at 7:21 pm on February 07, 2019

_ 




With the release of the Green New Deal proposal today, this seems perfectly timed. It’s another one of those Campus Reform videos where they send Cabot Phillips out to ask questions of people on the street. Often Phillips is infiltrating a far-left protest crowd and finding out what they really know about what they’re protesting. In this case, the crowd isn’t far left and they know quite a bit about what they’re protesting. They know because they fled their home country to escape it.





“What would be your message to people who think socialism would be a good idea here?” Phillips asked.

“From the perspective of people who’ve lived through failed socialism, it’s very hard to accomplish,” one young woman said. That’s probably the least cutting response.

“I don’t think any Venezuelan can really like socialism because we’ve seen it put in place very well,” another woman replied. Later in the clip she added, “We also thought that this could never happen in our country. We had a balance of powers. We had democracy and we elected our leaders.” Yes, they did, and they elected a democratic socialist who was charismatic and who promised Venezuela would never make the tyrannical mistakes made in Russia. And yet, here we are.





A third young woman replied, “It doesn’t work the way the book says it works because we’re human and we have imperfections and socialism is too perfect to be true.”

I really like that answer. Socialism really is tremendously appealing to young people who don’t know better. A clever demagogue can make it sound like utopia is just around the corner. I mean a world where every need is met sounds great in theory. But in practice it doesn’t work out that way. As you centralize government power, ostensibly to meet needs of the least of these, you create an incentive for unscrupulous thieves and liars to seize that power and wield it to maintain themselves in luxury indefinitely. And the premise of socialism, that the collective is more important than the individual, makes it increasingly hard for the mistreatment of any individual to matter. After all, you can’t start a revolution without breaking a few eggs.
_


----------



## messy (Feb 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Venezuelans who’ve fled to America have a warning about socialism
> 
> JOHN SEXTON Posted at 7:21 pm on February 07, 2019
> 
> ...


Did any of them go to Brazil? What did they tell them? How about Argentina? And France, what did they tell the French, I wonder?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Did any of them go to Brazil? What did they tell them? How about Argentina? And France, what did they tell the French, I wonder?


You can stop wondering,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Did any of them go to Brazil? What did they tell them? How about Argentina? And France, what did they tell the French, I wonder?


Here you go. More good socialist news.

  
 Kenneth Rapoza  Senior Contributor
Opinions expressed by Forbes Contributors are their own.
 Markets  I write about business and investing in emerging markets.  Business confidence decreased to the lowest level since January

Brazil has a long way to go in the job market. Formal job creation was zero in July.








The Cristo Redentor (Christ the Redeemer) statue in Rio de Janeiro. The economy began to falter in 2012, but the past three years have been especially brutal thanks to the Petrobras scandal.

Brazil gets more thumbs down than thumbs up from investors. An economic turnaround is slow coming, though investors will have a better sense of things after the elections this fall.

Here are some areas where Brazil's weak economy is doing well, and where it still needs improvement, based on the views of Morgan Stanley analysts.

*GDP Growth*

Actual: 1.0% year-over-year. Consensus: 1.1% year-over-year. Close enough. But not good enough. GDP rose 0.2% in the second quarter but could have been better if not for a disruptive strike by the trucker’s union and individual drivers protesting the hike in fuel costs. Investment is the main drag, down 1.8%.

*Business Confidence*









“Meh.” These eight items from GDP growth to São Paulo inflation are showing where Brazil's economy has slowed in the last few months. Investors are desperate to see Brazil moving forward, faster. Analysis by Morgan Stanley Research. (Getty Photos, Royalty Free)

Business confidence decreased to the lowest level since January , contracting 1.4% in July. Both domestic and external uncertainties are rising for Brazil thanks to elections and the strong dollar impact on emerging markets in general. Confidence in the future edged up by only 0.3%. However, it is more positive than negative, as confidence levels are still in the 90s.

*Consumer Confidence*

Once seasonally adjusted, consumer confidence decreased to 83.8 from 84.2 last month. A weaker labor market isn’t helping matters.


*Industrial Production*

Industrial production fell just 0.2% in July, so not that bad. According to Morgan Stanley, the main highlights were a 6.2% drop in capital goods and a 1.2% fall in consumer goods.

*PMI - Services*

Actual: 46.8. Anything under 50 is a slowdown. Services PMI for August fell to the lowest level since February 2017. Weak demand and higher uncertainty surrounding the upcoming elections were the main drivers, according to Morgan Stanley. This number should change for the better after the election (depending on who wins).

*Current Account Balance*

Actual: -$4.4 billion. Consensus: -$3.8 billion. So Brazil’s government checkbook is worse than people thought. Following four positive months, the current account deficit widened to 0.8% of GDP from 0.7% in July. Foreign direct investment into Brazil is still above $60 billion, or around 3.25% of GDP. FDI can help a country’s current account balance: more money in.

*Trade Balance*

Actual: $3.8 billion. Consensus: $4.0 billion. Brazil’s trade deficit is up, though this is not entirely negative. The trade deficit is tiny in comparison to the U.S., and more imports mean more demand at home, which can be viewed overall as a positive. On the imports side, fuel & lubricants and vehicles were the main causes of the deficit.

*São Paulo Inflation*

Actual: 0.41% monthly. Consensus: 0.31% monthly. Consumer prices in São Paulo accelerated to 0.41% from 0.23% in the previous month. The increase is mostly due to higher electricity costs. On the opposite direction, food and fuel prices are stable to falling thanks to a temporary subsidy for diesel fuel.






The following indicators show where Brazil’s economy is improving. Thumbs up by Morgan Stanley. (Getty royalty free images)

*Consumer Price Index*

Actual: -0.09% monthly; Consensus: flat. National inflation is okay. Consumer prices in August are up by 4.19% on a 12-month basis compared to 4.48% in the previous month. Low inflation keeps the Brazilian central bank dovish, which is great for equities going into 2019 once the election outcome is known.

*Primary Budget Balance*

Actual: -R$3.4 billion; Consensus: -R$ 6.7 billion. A smaller deficit. The primary budget deficit declined to 1.1% of GDP in July, down a tad from 1.3% in June. For Morgan Stanley analysts, this was good news considering the R$159 billion target set for this year. Also, interest payments decreased due to some fancy footwork by the central bank in the forex market. Gross debt in Brazil is down but still a high 77% of GDP.

*PMI - Manufacturing*

Actual: 51.1. Once seasonally adjusted, PMI reached a four-month high after breaking 50 in July. Brazil’s manufacturing sector in August moved further ahead from the June downturn as factory orders and output increased steadily over the last eight weeks. Cost inflation reached a 10-year peak, due to the recent currency depreciation, but Brazilians are used to that sort of thing.

*Credit Indicators*

Credit inventory continues to contract, reaching 46.4% of GDP in July from 46.8% in the previous month. The good news is that household debt is at the lowest level since March 2015 and delinquencies remained at just 3% of bank loans, the lowest level since March 2016.

Lastly, Brazil’s unemployment rate is holding still at 12.3%. The employed population increased by 1.1% so far this year in Brazil, but that is mostly due to informal jobs like cash-under-the-table domestic services and street vending.

Brazil has a long way to go in the job market. Formal job creation was zero in July.

Brazilians will elect a new president in November. The top four candidates are believed to be Fernando Haddad, ex-president Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva’s pick; Marina Silva, Lula’s former Environment Minister; Geraldo Alckmin, who lost to Lula in 2006; and Jair Bolsonaro, who has absolutely nothing to do with Lula.

For media or event bookings related to Brazil, Russia, India or China, contact Forbes directly or find me on Twitter at @BRICBreaker

  
 Kenneth Rapoza  Senior Contributor
I've spent 20 years as a reporter for the best in the business, including as a Brazil-based staffer for WSJ. Since 2011, I focus on business and investing in the big emerging markets exclusively for Forbes.

My work has appeared in The Boston Globe, The Nation, Salon and ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Did any of them go to Brazil? What did they tell them? How about Argentina? And France, what did they tell the French, I wonder?


Still wondering?
*Argentina looks to be headed for another economic storm*
https://*www.cnbc.com*/2018/05/09/*argentina*-looks-be-headed-for...
*Argentina* has started talks with the International Monetary Fund seeking financial rescue once again, as inflation soars and the currency sinks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Riding it out? Northam surrenders to GOP on tax cuts as WaPo reports “stronger position”*
Ed Morrissey Feb 08, 2019 10:41 AM
Top Pick





“Best of both worlds” for Republicans?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

All you pro-death libs save the date,


*'UNPLANNED' Movie Premieres in US Theaters March 29, 2019*






 Thursday, 31 January 2019 (8 days ago) 
Former abortion industry worker and Planned Parenthood Employee of the Year turns whistleblower to abortion giant after assisting in an ultra-sound guided abortion procedure in new movie.

LOS ANGELES (PRWEB) January 31, 2019

UNPLANNED: The True Story of Abby Johnson - in theaters nationwide March 29, 2019 - is the dramatic account of a former Planned Parenthood superstar. Johnson was one of their greatest allies as the youngest director of a clinic in the nation, until she walked out after assisting in an abortion of a 13-week-old fetus.

Johnson worked for the abortion industry for eight years and was awarded the 2008 Employee of the Year at Planned Parenthood. She became a national headline when she walked out and even though Planned Parenthood tried to silence her, no court found their arguments credible.

“I thought I was helping women,” said Abby Johnson, Founder and Director of And Then There Were None, the only group in the country that helps abortion workers exit the industry and find them new jobs. “But I was doing more harm than good. It wasn’t until I saw a child fight for its life that my world came crashing down and I understood the enormity of my actions. I had to leave. No one will be able to walk away after seeing this movie and say ‘I didn’t know.’”

During her time as director of Planned Parenthood in Bryan, Texas, Johnson facilitated over 22,000 abortions. Since leaving, she has helped nearly 500 former abortion workers, including seven doctors, leave their jobs and find fulfilling careers outside of the abortion industry.

Bringing to life this powerful real-life story of redemption and love, UNPLANNED stars Ashley Bratcher (War Room, 90 Minutes in Heaven 90) as Johnson; Brooks Ryan as her husband, Doug; Robia Scott (CSI, Buffy the Vampire Slayer) as Abby’s superior at Planned Parenthood; Emma Elle Roberts (Hunger Games: Mocking Jay, I Am Not Ashamed) as Marilisa Carney, Kaiser Johnson (Little Boy, Vampire Diaries, Sleepy Hollow); and Jared Lotz (Of Little Convenience, Thanksgiving) as Shawn Carney.

Actress Ashley Bratcher was nearly aborted by her own mother, which she didn’t find out until filming began. “I was born for this role,” said Bratcher.

Written, produced and directed by Cary Solomon and Chuck Konzelman, (God's Not Dead, God's Not Dead 2, Do You Believe) and produced by Daryl Lefever (I Can Only Imagine), UNPLANNED puts the story of the Abby Johnson, the most prominent defector from the abortion industry, on the big screen at a time when the life issue is hanging in the balance amidst a divided political landscape.

“This is the most important movie anyone will ever see on the most controversial issue of our time,” said Solomon and Konzelman. “When UNPLANNED comes to theaters, this movie will make abortion unpopular.”

With nearly one million abortions that take place each year in the United States, and public opinion evenly split on the topic, UNPLANNED shows what life is like on both sides of the fence.

During the March for Life Vigil Mass at the Basilica of the Immaculate Conception in Washington, Archbishop Joseph F. Naumann of Kansas City and the head of the U.S. Bishops Committee on Pro-Life Activities, gave the film a rousing endorsement during his homily, “If you see one film this year, see UNPLANNED … I warn you, UNPLANNED is graphic, it’s painful, but at the same time, inspiring …”

For more information on UNPLANNED, visit http://www.unplanned.com. For key art and images, visit: https://bit.ly/2SfE3jI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Did any of them go to Brazil? What did they tell them? How about Argentina? And France, what did they tell the French, I wonder?


*Brazilian MP, 43, defends herself after being slammed for showing cleavage in parliament*
The Sun








In this Feb 1, 2019 handout photo provided by the Santa Catarina Legislative Assembly Press Office office, State Rep. Ana Paula da Silva takes the oath of office in the Chamber of Deputies in Santa Catarina, Brazil. What da Silva chose to wear to the inauguration ceremony has led thousands of men and women to take to Twitter, Instagram and other social media.  (Luis Gustavo/Santa Catarina Legislative Assembly Press Office via AP)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Did any of them go to Brazil? What did they tell them? How about Argentina? And France, what did they tell the French, I wonder?


*Double or quits: will Macron risk a referendum?*

Clare BYRNE
,
AFP_•_February 07, 2019















1 / 4
*Faced with protests, French President Emmanuel Macron has hinted he is considering holding a referendum*
Faced with protests, French President Emmanuel Macron has hinted he is considering holding a referendum (AFP Photo/Ludovic MARIN)



Paris (AFP) - President Emmanuel Macron could be set to organise France's first referendum in 14 years to end months of "yellow vest" protests, but analysts say the move is a risky gamble.

Macron has clawed back some lost popularity in recent weeks by throwing himself into his "grand national debate", a series of townhall events aimed at tamping down the yellow vest revolt which began in November.

But the real test for the 41-year-old will be what he does with the feedback from hundreds of conversations underway around the country, as well as the 700,000-plus contributions made online.

Macron has confirmed that he is considering calling a referendum on some of the demands emanating from the public consultation, reportedly on the same day as elections for the European parliament on May 26.

"At some point, I might end up having to ask our citizens about this or that," he told a townhall meeting in front of young people in the southern suburbs of Paris on Monday evening.

Macron's hero, post-war leader Charles de Gaulle, is the architect of the current constitution and saw referendums as an important part of governing France under a system that concentrates power in the hands of the president.

De Gaulle cemented his position by winning three referendums, but he fell at the fourth, with the "Non" to his regional and Senate reforms in 1969 prompting him to step down as president.

"You go for double or quits to try to get out of a crisis... at the risk of being plunged into an even deeper crisis," Jean-Philippe Derosier, a law professor and constitutional expert at the University of Lille told AFP.

Since De Gaulle, French presidents have been skittish about consulting the people, with only five referendums held in that time.

The last one was in 2005 when voters -- already itching to give their leaders a drubbing -- rejected a new European constitution in a shock defeat for then president Jacques Chirac.

- Direct democracy -

A referendum would be the culminating point of Macron's efforts to turn the page on the worst crisis of his 20-month-old presidency.

Protesters in rural and small-town France began occupying roundabouts in mid-November. The movement ballooned into an anti-Macron revolt, with weekly rallies in Paris and other cities regularly turning violent.

The president's first response was to announce a 10-billion-euro ($11.4 million) package of tax cuts and state top-ups for low-income workers and pensioners.

He then launched the "great national debate", promising it will lead to real changes.

Putting some ideas to a referendum could help boost his legitimacy and address criticism that he is deaf to the worries of regular voters.

"One of the main takeaways from the yellow vest movement is the impression that many in France believe that they are not given enough consideration by discredited political elites," Jean Garrigues, history professor at Sciences Po and Orleans universities, told AFP.

- Finding the balance -

But there are two potential problems.

Some ministers and MPs in Macron's party worry that holding the referendum on the same day as the European polls would lead to a confusing election campaign.

And analysts say Macron would also need to find a balance between asking meaningful questions to the electorate and avoiding hot topics that could lead to a damaging personal defeat.

"People generally forget to answer the question asked and instead answer the person asking the question -- making it a plebiscite on whether they support the president or not," Derosier said.

Macron is reportedly considering putting several proposals to the nation which enjoy broad support, such as reducing the number of national lawmakers or imposing a limit on the number of terms politicians can serve.

Others, like the leader of the main opposition Republicans party, Laurent Wauquiez, have suggested that Macron should put his economic policy -- based on attracting investment and encouraging entrepreneurship -- to the referendum test.

The yellow vests also want more, including the possibility of organising Swiss-style citizen-sponsored ballots on issues of national importance.

Macron, who championed grassroots democracy during campaigning, appears reluctant to go down that path.

"I don't believe in holding referendums every day on every subject," he told a group of young people on Thursday in the central Saone-et-Loire region.

"Look at what happened in Britain," he said, pointing to Brexit as an example of the "demagoguery" and over-simplification of complex issues that can sway Yes/No votes


----------



## messy (Feb 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Double or quits: will Macron risk a referendum?*
> 
> Clare BYRNE
> ,
> ...


Another cut n paste queen without the mental power to observe and think and conclude...or listen to experts. 
You and Chicken are a great pair. 
Knock yourselves out. I’ll watch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Another cut n paste queen without the mental power to observe and think and conclude...or listen to experts.
> You and Chicken are a great pair.
> Knock yourselves out. I’ll watch.


I am an expert, you dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Analyst: Common Core Intended for Low-Skilled Workers, Failed America’s Children*
479


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will kill for your false prophet?


Just more of you being Daffy...give him room fella's.


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will kill for your false prophet?


*You have Deep seated issues with intent.....Very Deep Seated Issues.....*

*Now go sit in the middle of the room and DO NOT touch/handle any sharp objects....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2019)

*Ex-boyfriend: Vanessa Tyson wouldn’t have engaged in that sexual activity because of her childhood trauma*
John Sexton Feb 08, 2019 3:21 PM
Top Pick





“This is something specific to her and her experience…”


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 246623, member: 1585"

*Brazilian MP, 43, defends herself after being slammed for showing cleavage in parliament*
The Sun





In this Feb 1, 2019 handout photo provided by the Santa Catarina Legislative Assembly Press Office office, State Rep. Ana Paula da Silva takes the oath of office in the Chamber of Deputies in Santa Catarina, Brazil. What da Silva chose to wear to the inauguration ceremony has led thousands of men and women to take to Twitter, Instagram and other social media.  (Luis Gustavo/Santa Catarina Legislative Assembly Press Office via AP)

/QUOTE

*Man....I can't resist ...  )(*

*Which " Cleavage ".......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Did any of them go to Brazil? What did they tell them? How about Argentina? And France, what did they tell the French, I wonder?


In Brazil, Cat's Away and Mice Just Aren't Playing Nice...
https://www.bloombergquint.com/politics/in-brazil-the-cat-s-away-and-the-mice-just-aren-t-playing-nice


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Did any of them go to Brazil? What did they tell them? How about Argentina? And France, what did they tell the French, I wonder?


Grenade Blows Yellow Vest's Hand Apart as Anti-Macron Protests Turn Ugly
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/02/09/grenade-blows-yellow-vests-hand-apart-as-anti-macron-protests-turn-ugly/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjY5pC1qa_gAhXkHTQIHUm0BbAQlO8DMAJ6BAgKEA0&usg=AOvVaw0iJGINVSDKLASdrkJyVYRW&ampcf=1


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Another cut n paste queen without the mental power to observe and think and conclude...or listen to experts.
> You and Chicken are a great pair.
> Knock yourselves out. I’ll watch.


Call your professional you Chicken.


----------



## nononono (Feb 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Grenade Blows Yellow Vest's Hand Apart as Anti-Macron Protests Turn Ugly
> 1 hour ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/europe/2019/02/09/grenade-blows-yellow-vests-hand-apart-as-anti-macron-protests-turn-ugly/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjY5pC1qa_gAhXkHTQIHUm0BbAQlO8DMAJ6BAgKEA0&usg=AOvVaw0iJGINVSDKLASdrkJyVYRW&ampcf=1





*Never go near a live Grenade..........Just NEVER !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

Virginia: When Identity Groups Collide
CLARICE FELDMAN
He who lives by PC will die by PC.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/virginia_when_identity_groups_collide.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

The Ku Klux Krats
BRUCE WALKER
The racist antics of Virginia governor Ralph Northam ought not to surprise anyone.  The Democratic Party has long been marinated in racist thinking.  ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/the_ku_klux_krats.html


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Ku Klux Krats
> BRUCE WALKER
> The racist antics of Virginia governor Ralph Northam ought not to surprise anyone.  The Democratic Party has long been marinated in racist thinking.  ...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/the_ku_klux_krats.html


All I'm going to say about Virginia is what a mess... 
Somehow it really does seem most days like Dems are the gang that can't shoot straight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> All I'm going to say about Virginia is what a mess...
> Somehow it really does seem most days like Dems are the gang that can't shoot straight.


Woe!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

I love towel heads,






*Congresswoman Goes on Anti-Semitic TWITTER Rampage...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Towel head ban was a bit too late,

BIPARTISAN BACKLASH
*Omar's Israel tweet sparks outrage from Chelsea Clinton, top Republicans*


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love towel heads,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The politics of the Middle East is a tougher nut then I could could ever crack.  But my read is as Israel moves away from a two-state solution to the Palestinian crisis, it's going to open them up to criticism from all free-liberal minded people living in democracies; such as here in America.

Don't know much about this congresswoman, but would probably agree with her insofar as at the end of the day Israel is a country the US created.  The same as we do with Japan, S Korea, Germany... it should be held to our standards if it wants to be part of the club.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love towel heads,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is criticism of Israel's government policies "anti-semitic"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> How is criticism of Israel's government policies "anti-semitic"?


I don't know.


Obama's Former Ambassador to Israel Slams Ilhan Omar: Her Comments Are Vile and Everyone Should Condemn Them
Katie Pavlich


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know.
> 
> 
> Obama's Former Ambassador to Israel Slams Ilhan Omar: Her Comments Are Vile and Everyone Should Condemn Them
> Katie Pavlich


It appears that your defense of calling her comments "anti-semitic" is to quote others who say the same.

I agree with your statement that you don't know.


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears that your defense of calling her comments "anti-semitic" is to quote others who say the same.
> 
> I agree with your statement that you don't know.


*Spola the dishrag.....never on solid footing.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Ya don't say,


RADICAL ACCEPTANCE
*Antifa member charged with violent attack on Marines tied to key Democrats*


'Antifa leader' is third charged in Marine attack in


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

I wonder if the Asians know they are Asian?

Restaurants
*Published* 2 hours ago
*Restaurant apologizes after patron complains of 'incredibly racist' message on receipt*
By Michael Bartiromo | Fox News








“We never do this and we will never do that again,” said a manager at Falls Restaurant &amp; Café. (Google)

A restaurant in New Zealand is being accused of “incredibly racist service” after a waitress allegedly wrote “Asians” on a table’s receipt in order to distinguish the group from others in the eatery.



A manager for the Falls Restaurant & Café, located in West Auckland, has since apologized for the incident, blaming it on a new waitress who “should not have done that.”


“We never do this and we will never do that again,” said manager Arvind Kumar in a statement obtained by Stu


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ya don't say,
> 
> 
> RADICAL ACCEPTANCE
> ...



*Looks like the Democrats are in need of " Dr Pimple Popper "...problem is*
*there will be nothing left but a " Loose " skin flap....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The politics of the Middle East is a tougher nut then I could could ever crack.  But my read is as Israel moves away from a two-state solution to the Palestinian crisis, it's going to open them up to criticism from all free-liberal minded people living in democracies; such as here in America.
> 
> Don't know much about this congresswoman, but would probably agree with her insofar as at the end of the day Israel is a country the US created.  The same as we do with Japan, S Korea, Germany... it should be held to our standards if it wants to be part of the club.


FYI...
In 1917, England declared it's intent to create a country/homeland for the Jews in Palestine and was authorized by the League of Nations in 1922.
In 1948 the State of Israel was established when the British ended their mandate in Palestine.
History is fascinating...


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> FYI...
> In 1917, England declared it's intent to create a country/homeland for the Jews in Palestine and was authorized by the League of Nations in 1922.
> In 1948 the State of Israel was established when the British ended their mandate in Palestine.
> History is fascinating...


I guess this is what I was thinking of.  It also is kind of a big deal if you're into history...
(Speaking of Truman, his daughter wrote a really interesting autobiography if you're ever looking for a good book)

*Recognition of the State of Israel*
https://trumanlibrary.org/whistlestop/study_collections/israel/large/


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> FYI...
> In 1917, England declared it's intent to create a country/homeland for the Jews in Palestine and was authorized by the League of Nations in 1922.
> In 1948 the State of Israel was established when the British ended their mandate in Palestine.
> History is fascinating...


The original partition of Palestine, as approved by the UN General Assembly in 1948 --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> How is criticism of Israel's government policies "anti-semitic"?


Ask her.
Ilhan Omar ‘Apologizes’

‘Grateful’ to Be Educated on Antisemitic Tropes (Again)


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ask her.
> Ilhan Omar ‘Apologizes’
> 
> ‘Grateful’ to Be Educated on Antisemitic Tropes (Again)


And not ask Breitbart?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> And not ask Breitbart?


Want me to have Ricky read it for you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I guess this is what I was thinking of.  It also is kind of a big deal if you're into history...
> (Speaking of Truman, his daughter wrote a really interesting autobiography if you're ever looking for a good book)
> 
> *Recognition of the State of Israel*
> https://trumanlibrary.org/whistlestop/study_collections/israel/large/


It's a big deal if you want to be correct.
._..."but would probably agree with her insofar as at the end of the day Israel is a country the US created". _


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2019)

espola said:


> The original partition of Palestine, as approved by the UN General Assembly in 1948 --


Then the surrounding countries tried to wipe them off the map....
The surrounding countries then got their asses handed to them....
And here we are in 2019....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Want me to have Ricky read it for you?


Is he the designated reader for you people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/top-20-of-earners-pay-84-of-income-tax-1428674384

*Top 20% of Earners Pay 84% of Income Tax*
*And the bottom 20%? They get paid by Uncle Sam. We compare tax burdens as Tax Day approaches.*





April 10, 2015 9:59 a.m. ET

Who pays what in income taxes? With April 15 just around the corner, filers may be curious about where they fit into the system as a whole.

The individual income tax remains the most important levy in the U.S., providing nearly half of federal revenue. This is unusual: On average, developed nations get only one-third of their revenue from income taxes. Typically they also impose national consumption taxes, such as a value-added tax, that raise as much revenue as their income tax.



Who’s Paying What in Federal Taxes: Another View
The pressure on the U.S. income tax has prompted lawmakers on both sides of the aisle to seriously consider a national consumption tax. But liberals worry that such a levy could unduly burden the poor, while conservatives fear it would be too easy to dial up the rate and collect more revenue.

As a result, experts say, there is little chance of tax overhaul this year.

Meanwhile, these two tables offer a snapshot of who is paying what for the 2014 tax year.

The first gives shares of income and federal income taxes for 2014 for some 325 million Americans, dividing the population into five income quintiles of about 65 million people each.






The second table provides further information about the top 20%, who pay more than 80% of income taxes.







The data come from estimates by the nonpartisan Tax Policy Center, a Washington-based research group, as Internal Revenue Service data for 2014 won’t be available for at least two years. Unlike IRS data, it includes information about nonfilers—both people who didn’t need to file and people who should have filed but didn’t. The total also includes Americans living overseas and others, which is why it is greater than the U.S. Census estimate of 319 million.

Another important difference: The income cited in the tables includes untaxed amounts for employer-provided health coverage, tax-exempt interest and retirement-plan contributions and growth, among other things. This can be significant.



On average, such benefits double the income of people in the bottom quintile and add more than 25% to the income of people in the top quintile, says Roberton Williams, an income-tax specialist at the Tax Policy Center. That means a taxpayer whose stated pay is $130,000 might be reaping another $35,000 annually in untaxed income.

“Most people focus on the income they see in their paychecks or portfolios and forget about untaxed benefits they receive,” Mr. Williams says.

The tables show just how progressive the income tax is. The three million people in the top 1% of earners pay nearly half the income tax.

Why is the share of income taxes negative for 40% of Americans? In recent decades Congress has chosen to funnel important benefits for lower-income earners through the income tax rather than other channels. Some of these benefits, such as the Earned Income Tax Credit and the American Opportunity Credit for education, make cash payments to people who don’t owe income tax.

People receiving such payments do pay other federal taxes, of course, such as those for Social Security and Medicare. If these taxes are included, the share of federal taxes paid by the lowest two quintiles turns positive.

The share of tax paid by the top 20% of Americans also changes when such social-insurance levies are included: It drops from more than 80% of income taxes to about 67% of all federal taxes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is he the designated reader for you people?


Yes, ricky is the literary expert, Iz handles the finances and I keep you dummies in line.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, ricky is the literary expert, Iz handles the finances and I keep you dummies in line.


Not bad, amigo.
Not bad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is he the designated reader for you people?


Actually, its you people I read for.
You're welcome.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Actually, its you people I read for.
> You're welcome.


Thanks Ricky....
Someone has to read to Daffy.
Sadly even when read to, Daffy has that pesky comprehension problem.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks Ricky....
> Someone has to read to Daffy.
> Sadly even when read to, Daffy has that pesky comprehension problem.


Poor baby, you are just so hurt.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's a big deal if you want to be correct.
> ._..."but would probably agree with her insofar as at the end of the day Israel is a country the US created". _


Correct would be that without the largess of American taxpayers or Harry Truman there would be no modern state of Israel.  You can talk about the League of Nations (which lasted something like 10 years?) or pretend the in 1947 bombed out and bankrupt Briton was in a position to create nations... but then you'd be fooling yourself.

And again, if Israel wants to be treated as a fellow western state, it must tow the line of following western values.  Like England does.  Like Japan does.  Like South Korea does.  Like Germany does.  Like the US does.  Like every nation in the west does.  Not sure how this has gotten to be a so controversial an idea given that we supposedly hold ourselves to that system of values?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks Ricky....
> Someone has to read to Daffy.
> Sadly even when read to, Daffy has that pesky comprehension problem.


This post is hysterical...  although probably not for the reason Lion thinks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor baby, you are just so hurt.


Projecting problems flaring up once again...you poor pathetic fool.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> This post is hysterical...  although probably not for the reason Lion thinks.


Hysterical?
I didn't think it was hysterical when I posted it.....
You eating shrooms?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Correct would be that without the largess of American taxpayers or Harry Truman there would be no modern state of Israel.  You can talk about the League of Nations (which lasted something like 10 years?) or pretend the in 1947 bombed out and bankrupt Briton was in a position to create nations... but then you'd be fooling yourself.
> 
> And again, if Israel wants to be treated as a fellow western state, it must tow the line of following western values.  Like England does.  Like Japan does.  Like South Korea does.  Like Germany does.  Like the US does.  Like every nation in the west does.  Not sure how this has gotten to be a so controversial an idea given that we supposedly hold ourselves to that system of values?


Facts are facts...read the Balfour Declaration from 1917....
_During World War I, the Allies drove the Turks out of Ottoman Syria. In 1917, the British government announced its support for the establishment of a “national home for the Jewish people” in the 67-word statement know as the Balfour Declaration:

His Majesty’s government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.

After the war the British controlled the area of Palestine and was given a mandate by the League of Nations to administer the territory. Under British rule, the land was sometimes referred to as Mandatory Palestine._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting problems flaring up once again...you poor pathetic fool.


Not sure how I did it but I certainly put a hook in you.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Facts are facts...read the Balfour Declaration from 1917....
> _During World War I, the Allies drove the Turks out of Ottoman Syria. In 1917, the British government announced its support for the establishment of a “national home for the Jewish people” in the 67-word statement know as the Balfour Declaration:
> 
> His Majesty’s government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> ...



The Balfour Declaration?  1917?   You know Israel itself says it was founded in 1948...




> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7381315.stm
> *1948: The State of Israel is founded *
> The State of Israel was proclaimed on 14 May 1948, the culmination of nearly 2,000 years of hopes by Jewish people that they would one day return to the land from which the Romans expelled them. The Holocaust of European Jewry in the Second World War strengthened their determination.
> 
> The Balfour Declaration by the British government in 1917, enshrined in a League of Nations mandate in 1920, had said that a "national home for the Jewish people" would be founded in Palestine, while preserving the "civil and religious" rights of non-Jewish communities there. The British could not reconcile the conflicting principles.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure how I did it but I certainly put a hook in you.


Fish on!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Funny how you like complain about federal taxes when you peoe live in, run and defend the highest taxed state in the country.

California Gov. Newsom Misses Budget by $2 Billion in January
FEBRUARY 12, 2019
The California death spiral speeds up.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/california_gov_newsom_misses_budget_by_2_billion_in_january.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure how I did it but I certainly put a hook in you.


My grandmother always said if you're gonna wish, wish big....atta boy you keep wishing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> My grandmother always said if you're gonna wish, wish big....atta boy you keep wishing.


You just can't quit me can you?


----------



## tenacious (Feb 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> My grandmother always said if you're gonna wish, wish big....atta boy you keep wishing.


Idk kinda think we're past the wishing stage.  If Bubs was able to get Democrat leaning posters in here to squeal at that same pitch Husker gets you to hit, I can only imagine how pleased he'd be with himself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

*Breaking: California abandons plans for high-speed rail between LA and SF*



California Gov. Gavin Newsom says he’s ending the state’s effort to build a high-speed rail line between San Francisco and Los Angeles.

Newsom said Tuesday in his State of the State address it “would cost too much and take too long” to build the line long championed by his predecessor, Jerry Brown. Latest estimates pin the cost at $77 billion and completion in 2033.

Newsom says he wants to continue construction of the high-speed link from Merced to Bakersfield in California’s Central Valley. He says building the line could bring economic transformation to the agricultural region.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

*First female Viper demo team pilot removed from position after 2 weeks*








Capt. Zoe Kotnik was removed from her position after two weeks, said Col. Derek O’Malley, the 20th Fighter Wing commander. (Air Force)

The first female pilot to head the Air Combat Command F-16 Viper demonstration team was relieved of command Monday due to a “loss of confidence” in her ability to lead, the Air Force said.



Capt. Zoe Kotnik was removed from her position after two weeks, Col. Derek O’Malley, the 20th Fighter Wing commander, said in a statement.

“I removed Capt. Kotnik from her position as the commander of the Viper Demo team [Monday], because I lost confidence in her ability to lead the team.” O’Malley said. “I know that loss of confidence is a common response from the Air Force, whenever someone is removed from a command position, and I think it’s important to understand why we take this approach.”


O’Malley alluded to Kotnik making mistakes but did not further elaborate on exactly what led to her being relieved of her duties. He said he hoped Kotnik will continue to serve the Air Force despite the incident.


“As good people, like Capt. Kotnik make mistakes, I want them to have the opportunity to learn from them without being under public scrutiny, and to continue to be a part of this great service. They’ll be better for the experience, and in turn, we’ll be better as an Air Force,” he said. “In these types of situations, I never forget that we’re dealing with real human beings, that I care deeply about, and that we are charged to take care of. This will be a difficult time for Capt. Kotnik, but she’s surrounded by wingmen that will help her every step of the way."


Kotnik graduated from the Air Force Academy in 2011 and earned her wings in 2013, the Air Force Times reported. She was named the Viper team leader on Jan. 29.

Last season’s Viper demo pilot, Maj. John “Rain” Waters, will resume command of the team


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just can't quit me can you?


Bless your little heart..projecting once again...
You really should just shut up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Idk kinda think we're past the wishing stage.  If Bubs was able to get Democrat leaning posters in here to squeal at that same pitch Husker gets you to hit, I can only imagine how pleased he'd be with himself.


Sounds like you're dreaming td...way to use that imagination.
Nice of you to come to the support of  the Duck.
What a nice person you are.
Hard to believe they walk among us.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 12, 2019)

*Kamala Harris says she listened to Snoop Dogg, Tupac while smoking weed in college years before they made music....*

Now that's some good shit!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

*WALSH: 5 Reasons Why The Jussie Smollett 'Hate Crime' Story Is Probably A Hoax *


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2019)

espola said:


> The original partition of Palestine, as approved by the UN General Assembly in 1948 --



*Palestine never existed as a Nation....*
*Palestinians never existed as group of people....*


*Having a group of tribes who got together and called themselves *
*Palestine doesn't make it Ok to REWRITE HISTORY !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bless your little heart..projecting once again...
> You really should just shut up.


Squeal little piggy squeal, LOL!


----------



## tenacious (Feb 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like you're dreaming td...way to use that imagination.
> Nice of you to come to the support of  the Duck.
> What a nice person you are.
> Hard to believe they walk among us.


Don't call me nice.  Nice people don't have honest political conversations. 
I'm bad to the bone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Don't call me nice.  Nice people don't have honest political conversations.
> I'm bad to the bone.


It's abundantly clear that lying eyes has a crush on me, you were simply pointing out the obvious. It's the kinda reaction these trolls long so deeply for . . . and I got it without even trying! LOL!


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny how you like complain about federal taxes when you peoe live in, run and defend the highest taxed state in the country.
> 
> California Gov. Newsom Misses Budget by $2 Billion in January
> FEBRUARY 12, 2019
> ...



*Gov Jerry Brown was MUCH better at playing the financial " shell " game than *
*Gov Gavin Gruesome will ever be....Which isn't saying much for how the Sacramento Cartel*
*operates....*
*The Pension Plan is beyond TOXIC for starters !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 13, 2019)

https://twitter.com/FuctupMike/status/1095170275132493824


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Breaking: California abandons plans for high-speed rail between LA and SF*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's such a freakin' liar!  They'll lose money between Merced and Bakersfield.  People will say "see I knew the rail was going to be a money pit" and Gavin will say "If we finish building it between San Francisco and Los Angeles we'll make money".  We'll be back in the rail project so fast.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just can't quit me can you?


Must be the whiskers.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just can't quit me can you?


He could be a puss and put you on ignore... oh wait, that's you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He's such a freakin' liar!  They'll lose money between Merced and Bakersfield.  People will say "see I knew the rail was going to be a money pit" and Gavin will say "If we finish building it between San Francisco and Los Angeles we'll make money".  We'll be back in the rail project so fast.


E thinks it's gonna make money..


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Breaking: California abandons plans for high-speed rail between LA and SF*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come these things kick ass in Japan?


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He's such a freakin' liar!  They'll lose money between Merced and Bakersfield.  People will say "see I knew the rail was going to be a money pit" and Gavin will say "If we finish building it between San Francisco and Los Angeles we'll make money".  We'll be back in the rail project so fast.


What’s good about this statement is that everything you ever say is wrong, so we know for sure that this LA-SF project will be discontinued.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2019)

messy said:


> How come these things kick ass in Japan?


Have you ever seen the size of those little yellow bastards? You can fit 3 times as many of those little guys in a train car than a regular size person.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

FEBRUARY 13, 2019
*4 Ways Democrats Want to Ruin Your Life*
By Bill Thomas
President Ronald Reagan once said, "Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same, or one day we will spend our sunset years telling our children and our children's children what it was once like in the United States where men were free."

Perhaps now, more than at any other time recently, these words must be heeded. The foundation of American values and freedom is under assault. The attack is not from a foreign power, but from within. The Democrats, their media allies, and those who still wear the name "Never Trump" are attempting to fulfill President Barack Obama's dream and transform America. They seek to redefine what it means to be an American and recalibrate the fundamentals of the American dream.

It is readily seen in four different spheres.

First, *they want to take what's yours and give it away*. Steve Levy writing for Fox News's blog notes, "U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., a self-described democratic socialist, claims that a 70 percent tax rate on multimillionaires will give us the funds needed to expand Medicare to every resident and supply free college." He also notes that Sens. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.) and Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.), who despise those who succeed in business, believe that soaking the rich is social justice. It's a vehicle to eradicate income inequality.

They continue to hold these positions despite the evidence that "overtaxing high earners backfires and actually hurts the working class and middle class."

Jack Torry, in the Dayton Daily News, wrote succinctly, "New York Mayor Bill [d]e Blasio, who has not ruled out running for president, said last month on CNN 'there's plenty of money in this country' for health coverage for everyone, but the money is 'just in the wrong hands.'" 

It's clear that part of the radical transformation plan of the Democrats, aided by a complicit media, is to give your money to other people. An FAQ on the Green New Deal championed by Representative Ocasio-Cortez, now deleted, even advocated for giving "economic security even to those 'unwilling' to work." 

Second, they want to *eliminate any connection our nation has to Judeo-Christian values*. Brian Flood, for Fox News, reported February 9, 2019, "CBS sitcom _The Big Bang Theory_ snuck another anti-Trump message into the popular show's credits on Thursday night, taking aim at press secretary Sarah Sanders' appearance and Christian faith. 'God told me he hasn't spoken to Sarah Sanders since she was fourteen years old and praying for her skin to clear up. I have no reason to doubt Him,' an on-screen message during the show's closing credits said."

This is the unfortunate norm for Ms. Sanders. Her faith has been consistently mocked. Amber Athey, in The Daily Caller, on September 18, 2018, reported, "The New Yorker profiled White House press secretary Sarah Sanders on Monday, and people are not happy with how the publication handled Sanders' Christian faith."



In a tweet, The New Yorker pulled out a specific quote about the church Sanders attends and mocked her beliefs.

"Sarah Huckabee Sanders attends a D.C. church that is an aﬃliate of Hillsong, the global megachurch that teaches creationism and intelligent design. Sanders, when asked if she shared these views, said, 'I believe in the Bible,'" the magazine wrote.

The attacks against the Christian faith are regular fare for the Left. Sarah Jones, in the liberal Intelligencer, after blasting Karen Pence for taking a job at Immanuel Christian School in Springfield, Va., a school that holds to traditional values with respect to marriage, writes, "Karen Pence's new job affirms the administration's hostility to the right of LGBT students at large. Criticism hardly seems absurd." 

Third, they want to *divide Americans by race and culture*. Identity politics is a big deal to the Left. Matt Viser and Sean Sullivan, in the Washington Post, on February 10, 2019, write, "Sen. Elizabeth Warren's presidential rollout has been upended by questions about why she called herself Native American decades ago. The governor and attorney general of Virginia are under fire for darkening their faces in a racist cultural appropriation that has rocked the state and placed their careers in limbo." 

The same article asserts, "While Republicans believe Democrats are going too far in their embrace of identity politics, many in the Democratic Party take pride in the fact that the current field of nearly a dozen presidential candidates includes only one heterosexual white male." 

Let's take a step back and look at the scene. The Democrats (the governor and attorney general in Va.) are guilty of racist acts in the past. Another Democrat senator attempted to align herself with American Indians for her own benefit. This from the party that accuses Republicans daily of racism. 

Furthermore, the Democrats, who give lip service to Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr., who once said, "I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character," boast about their candidates' race, sex, and sexual orientation with little said about character.

Finally, they seek to* devalue human life in the name of personal freedom and choice*. Alexandra DeSanctis wrote in The Atlantic on February 4, 2019, "Democratic state governments are working to loosen restrictions on abortion late in pregnancy, far past the stages at which fetuses can survive after birth. The controversy over this expansion of abortion rights presents an opportunity for the anti-abortion movement to make the point that every abortion — no matter when it is performed — ends a human life."

In describing the New York law, DeSanctis wrote, "On the 46th anniversary of Roe v. Wade, New York Governor Andrew Cuomo signed legislation permitting all abortions until 24 weeks of pregnancy. After that point, the bill asks only that the provider make a 'reasonable and good-faith professional judgment' that 'there is an absence of fetal viability' or that abortion is 'necessary to protect the patient's life or health.' That last term, health, is left studiously undefined, a significant omission. It also removes abortion from the state's criminal code." 

The Left, Democrats and the media, has rallied around abortion rights, fearing that the Supreme Court may look again at the _Roe v. Wade_ decision. Leftists have become the party of abortion. The sanctity and precious nature of human life is sacrificed on the altar of personal freedom.

In these four ways, and probably several others, the Democrats and the media attempt to redefine America.  The kind of country we pass on to future generations depends on what we do in these next two years.  President Reagan's words have never been more appropriate.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

"This is the million-dollar question in the entire investigation," said Alabama Republican Rep. Mike Rogers, "You just have to start asking yourself, why did all of them lie about their connections to the Russians?"


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-lobbyists-homeless-people-lobbying_n_5c6526a8e4b0aec93d3b6169

And this lady rules...she's the only one really exposing the swamp creatures.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> How come these things kick ass in Japan?


 . . . and they are clean, on time, comfy and you can get great snacks without all the hassle of flying. Of course their whole mass transit system is far superior to anything I have seen in the US. You can get just about anywhere quick, cheap and on time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-lobbyists-homeless-people-lobbying_n_5c6526a8e4b0aec93d3b6169
> 
> And this lady rules...she's the only one really exposing the swamp creatures.


We all knew there needed/needs to be changes in DC. Unfortunately, at least for the time being, the man voted in who said he would make things better is making them much worse, for everyone except the select few.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> "This is the million-dollar question in the entire investigation," said Alabama Republican Rep. Mike Rogers, "You just have to start asking yourself, why did all of them lie about their connections to the Russians?"


So, will any of this Russia nonsense take down Trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, will any of this Russia nonsense take down Trump?


We'll all have to wait and see won't we, patience grasshopper.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever seen the size of those little yellow bastards? You can fit 3 times as many of those little guys in a train car than a regular size person.


I don't know why anyone bothered to create a "racist joe" parody account when you do such a good job of it yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FEBRUARY 13, 2019
> *4 Ways Democrats Want to Ruin Your Life*
> By Bill Thomas
> President Ronald Reagan once said, "Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same, or one day we will spend our sunset years telling our children and our children's children what it was once like in the United States where men were free."
> ...


You don't have enough commonsense to look at articles like that with a grain of salt? You just take them at face value and swallow them whole? Articles like that are written to scare little old ladies and fools.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know why anyone bothered to create a "racist joe" parody account when you do such a good job of it yourself.


He's a troll that deeply yearns for a reaction, any reaction . . . he's in deep need of a shrink, a priest, a strong drink and a kick in the ass (not necessarily in that order).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and they are clean, on time, comfy and you can get great snacks without all the hassle of flying. Of course their whole mass transit system is far superior to anything I have seen in the US. You can get just about anywhere quick, cheap and on time.


Japan population 130 mil, USA population 360 mil
Japan square miles 145 thousand square miles, USA square miles 3.8 million.
You big gay dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't have enough commonsense to look at articles like that with a grain of salt? You just take them at face value and swallow them whole? Articles like that are written to scare little old ladies and fools.


I must be the fool, you little old lady.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Japan population 130 mil, USA population 360 mil
> Japan square miles 145 thousand square miles, USA square miles 3.8 million.
> You big gay dummy.


Have you ever been there?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I must be the fool, you little old lady.


I'm not the frightened one. You, who display all manner of fear and loathing daily, are a mix of both. Be careful some starving mother with an infant child might want to work hard for her keep and take your place.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, will any of this Russia nonsense take down Trump?


I hope the taint of his team's collaborating with a hostile foreign power leads not to impeachment, but to his losing the election.
I feel quite certain that absent proof of his direct involvement in the collaboration or the cover-up, the Senate would never vote to impeach.
We really need his tax returns to show his debts to the  Russkys...


----------



## Booter (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever seen the size of those little yellow bastards? You can fit 3 times as many of those little guys in a train car than a regular size person.


Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> I hope the taint of his team's collaborating with a hostile foreign power leads not to impeachment, but to his losing the election.
> I feel quite certain that absent proof of his direct involvement in the collaboration or the cover-up, the Senate would never vote to impeach.
> We really need his tax returns to show his debts to the  Russkys...


A electoral landslide would be best, to embarrass, humiliate and send t back to ripping off the unsuspecting in style, tail between his legs (although he would still claim some sort of victory or attempt a solo coup).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A electoral landslide would be best, to embarrass, humiliate and send t back to ripping off the unsuspecting in style, tail between his legs (although he would still claim some sort of victory or attempt a solo coup).


The coup has been attempted.
Stay tuned, I'll help you understand.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know why anyone bothered to create a "racist joe" parody account when you do such a good job of it yourself.


Spit the hook out Magoo....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2019)

Booter said:


> Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son.


What's your excuse, dad.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> I hope the taint of his team's collaborating with a hostile foreign power leads not to impeachment, but to his losing the election.
> I feel quite certain that absent proof of his direct involvement in the collaboration or the cover-up, the Senate would never vote to impeach.
> We really need his tax returns to show his debts to the  Russkys...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you ever been there?


No.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The coup has been attempted.
> Stay tuned, I'll help you understand.


This hysterical idiot is on drugs.
He’s a scientist!
He’s behind the scenes on the staging of a “coup!”
I think his info comes from websites where you need a password to access...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> This hysterical idiot is on drugs.
> He’s a scientist!
> He’s behind the scenes on the staging of a “coup!”
> I think his info comes from websites where you need a password to access...


Like the one mentioned here:

Alex Jones, the Infowars host who claimed the Sandy Hook shooting was a hoax, must sit for a sworn deposition for a lawsuit brought by parents of the shooting's victims, a Connecticut judge ruled Wednesday.

Jones, an conspiracy theorist, faces lawsuits for claiming on his online show that the mass killings of 20 first-graders and six educators at Sandy Hook elementary in 2012 was staged by paid actors who faked the children's deaths.

Families of the victims behind the lawsuit claim they've received an onslaught of harassment and threats in the wake of Jones' claims. One of the plaintiffs, Mark Barden, who lost his son in the shooting, issued a statement Wednesday.

"For years, Alex Jones and his co-conspirators have turned the unthinkable loss of our sweet little Daniel and of so many others into advertising dollars and fundraising appeals," Barden said, according to Connecticut's WFSB-TV.

"It is far beyond time that he be held accountable for the pain his false narratives have caused so many and today’s ruling brings us one step closer to doing that.”

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2019/02/14/alex-jones-infowars-sandy-hook-lawsuit-case-deposition-deposed/2868829002/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> This hysterical idiot is on drugs.
> He’s a scientist!
> He’s behind the scenes on the staging of a “coup!”
> I think his info comes from websites where you need a password to access...


Why can't you get along with anyone?
How much is your alimony payment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Poll: Majority of California Residents Want to Leave


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Yo


Sheriff Joe said:


> Why can't you get along with anyone?
> How much is your alimony payment?


u must not have read his post about a coup.
Or his other posts where, like you, he denies science.
Idiots need to be called out for what they are.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poll: Majority of California Residents Want to Leave


See ya’! Doesn’t seem like you belong here, anyway. You’re always complaining.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poll: Majority of California Residents Want to Leave


Lordy, lordy are you a trolling idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> This hysterical idiot is on drugs.
> He’s a scientist!
> He’s behind the scenes on the staging of a “coup!”
> I think his info comes from websites where you need a password to access...


What book you reading now? lol.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What book you reading now? lol.


Catch A Fire. The Bob Marley bio which is probably the best music biography ever written.
How about you?
Just finished Hillbilly Elegy. Overrated.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Catch A Fire. The Bob Marley bio which is probably the best music biography ever written.
> How about you?
> Just finished Hillbilly Elegy. Overrated.


Maybe you should put 1984 on your list.
Even I can read it.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe you should put 1984 on your list.
> Even I can read it.


Unfortunately you can’t...you didn’t understand it. 
Were you a fan of Senator Joe McCarthy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Yo
> 
> u must not have read his post about a coup.
> Or his other posts where, like you, he denies science.
> Idiots need to be called out for what they are.


I thought you liked husker?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> See ya’! Doesn’t seem like you belong here, anyway. You’re always complaining.


What's wrong with complaining? You have been non stop complaining since 11-16.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Unfortunately you can’t...you didn’t understand it.


Didn't we cover this already?
I'm becoming a little concerned.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Didn't we cover this already?
> I'm becoming a little concerned.


Yup, we did. Your bizarre misinterpretation of Orwell, as shown in his own words.
You need to learn from experts and stop believing what your opinions tell you. Don’t get me wrong, you can have opinions, but you need to form them from facts. I don’t think your ego will let you do that. You’re quite proud of yourself...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Were you a fan of Senator Joe McCarthy?


Out of all the Beatles, he was my favorite, yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup, we did. Your bizarre misinterpretation of Orwell, as shown in his own words.
> You need to learn from experts and stop believing what your opinions tell you. Don’t get me wrong, you can have opinions, but you need to form them from facts. I don’t think your ego will let you do that. You’re quite proud of yourself...


You funny.
Something Mr O'Brian might say?

See I did get you to read something.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup, we did. Your bizarre misinterpretation of Orwell, as shown in his own words.
> You need to learn from experts and stop believing what your opinions tell you. Don’t get me wrong, you can have opinions, but you need to form them from facts. I don’t think your ego will let you do that. You’re quite proud of yourself...


If you could actually grasp the irony of what you just posted, my day would be made.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you could actually grasp the irony of what you just posted, my day would be made.


Who is Mr. O’Brian?
But hey, you used “irony” in a sentence! That’s good!


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Out of all the Beatles, he was my favorite, yes.


Not surprised you don’t know.
History ain’t your strong suit.
You seem to like to read, go read some history. You will learn that you are a tried and true historical cliche. 
We Americans have been dealing with your kind for decades. 
You thought you had something with Trump.
Sorry, bud. We always prevail.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup, we did. Your bizarre misinterpretation of Orwell, as shown in his own words.
> You need to learn from experts and stop believing what your opinions tell you. Don’t get me wrong, you can have opinions, but you need to form them from facts. I don’t think your ego will let you do that. You’re quite proud of yourself...









*Oh boy are you full of shit........*


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh boy are you full of shit........*


Hey, can you please inform us of the next big date when something big is going to happen?


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Not surprised you don’t know.
> History ain’t your strong suit.
> You seem to like to read, go read some history. You will learn that you are a tried and true historical cliche.
> We Americans have been dealing with your kind for decades.
> ...


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey, can you please inform us of the next big date when something big is going to happen?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey, can you please inform us of the next big date when something big is going to happen?


You're asking the "Jade Helm","Pizzagate","Sandy Hook and all other mass shootings are fake" guy. The guy who actually spends time looking through beastiality sites looking for pics to post.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're asking the "Jade Helm","Pizzagate","Sandy Hook and all other mass shootings are fake" guy. The guy who actually spends time looking through beastiality sites looking for pics to post.


Yup. A total loon...and he’s accepted by the righties in here.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're asking the "Jade Helm","Pizzagate","Sandy Hook and all other mass shootings are fake" guy. The guy who actually spends time looking through beastiality sites looking for pics to post.




*Oh that's rich.....*

*" Messy " gives the " Rodent " a " Winner " for being " Stupid " !*

*All I see is simians.....*

*The Rodent just revealed another deep seated fetish of his....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh boy are you full of shit........*


I figured he read some Cliffs notes, cuz the post sure sounded like something Mr O'brien might say.
Funny as hell if you ask me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Not surprised you don’t know.
> History ain’t your strong suit.
> You seem to like to read, go read some history. You will learn that you are a tried and true historical cliche.
> We Americans have been dealing with your kind for decades.
> ...


You go with that, Sherlock.
Someday maybe I can be smart like you.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You go with that, Sherlock.
> Someday maybe I can be smart like you.


I doubt it.  You had your chance and blew it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I doubt it.  You had your chance and blew it.


Do you know how many chances I've given you to be funny?
messy gives me one pitch and I hit a line drive.
Go find your skis.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you know how many chances I've given you to be funny?
> messy gives me one pitch and I hit a line drive.
> Go find your skis.


Keep telling yourself how wonderful you are.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You go with that, Sherlock.
> Someday maybe I can be smart like you.


Read history and you have a shot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Keep telling yourself how wonderful you are.


I like it better when you do it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Read history and you have a shot.


Thank's professor.
I'll try and keep up.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. A total loon...and he’s accepted by the righties in here.



*Don't be so judgemental, it's not fitting with your stupidity.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Read history and you have a shot.









*That point when " Messy " The Financial Genius realizes *
*the aluminum powder had no back up....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 14, 2019)

Anybody want a redo on the Jussy Smollett con?
Last chance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anybody want a redo on the Jussy Smollett con?
> Last chance.


They have no shame


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank's professor.
> I'll try and keep up.


It’s getting late. 
Humble yourself, for starters.
Read history.
Go visit other towns and cities and cultures. 
Then you can learn.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anybody want a redo on the Jussy Smollett con?
> Last chance.


He reminds me of Iz. He tries to explain what happened and it’s all ego and bluster and bullshit. And you can’t pin him down. 
If you offered him a bet on whether he was attacked by racists, he’d chicken out, just like Iz always does while shooting off his dumb mouth. 
Chicken shits come in all shapes and sizes!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> He reminds me of Iz. He tries to explain what happened and it’s all ego and bluster and bullshit. And you can’t pin him down.
> If you offered him a bet on whether he was attacked by racists, he’d chicken out, just like Iz always does while shooting off his dumb mouth.
> Chicken shits come in all shapes and sizes!


I bet you could pin me down if you did an ROA calculation on all your assets.  But youʻre too chicken.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s getting late.
> Humble yourself, for starters.
> Read history.
> Go visit other towns and cities and cultures.
> Then you can learn.


Apparently not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank's professor.
> I'll try and keep up.


  Heʻs a Fries U grad.  Youʻll be fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> He reminds me of Iz. He tries to explain what happened and it’s all ego and bluster and bullshit. And you can’t pin him down.
> If you offered him a bet on whether he was attacked by racists, he’d chicken out, just like Iz always does while shooting off his dumb mouth.
> Chicken shits come in all shapes and sizes!


You are an angry elf.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I bet you could pin me down if you did an ROA calculation on all your assets.  But youʻre too chicken.


Lot of feathers wherever he goes.


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lot of feathers wherever he goes.


If you know what that blowhard is talking about, let me know.
But you don’t, do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup, we did. Your bizarre misinterpretation of Orwell, as shown in his own words.
> You need to learn from experts and stop believing what your opinions tell you. Don’t get me wrong, you can have opinions, but you need to form them from facts. I don’t think your ego will let you do that. You’re quite proud of yourself...


You know envy is a sin, but it looks good on you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2019)

messy said:


> If you know what that blowhard is talking about, let me know.
> But you don’t, do you?


You are always clucking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I bet you could pin me down if you did an ROA calculation on all your assets.  But youʻre too chicken.


Funny how you always avoid doing anything yourself and instead try to get everyone else to do things for you. Isn't that apart of the definition of 'slacker'?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you always avoid doing anything yourself and instead try to get everyone else to do things for you. Isn't that apart of the definition of 'slacker'?


It is.  Iʻm not the one that needed to call a professional.  When you tell a professional that purchase price and date donʻt matter, he moves on to the next customer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> If you know what that blowhard is talking about, let me know.
> But you don’t, do you?


Of course I do.


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course I do.


Nope, you don't. Don't bother, he's an idiot.


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I bet you could pin me down if you did an ROA calculation on all your assets.  But youʻre too chicken.


I’d ask you to go first but you’re chicken. And you don’t know what the word “asset” means. 
And you won’t bet.
I admire that asshole Multi for calling me out and wanting to meet...and we will. Not you, you’re too embarrassed and Chicken.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are always clucking.


That is hilarious coming from you, ironic and funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope, you don't. Don't bother, he's an idiot.


They both are, that is oblivious and displayed here daily.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I’d ask you to go first but you’re chicken. And you don’t know what the word “asset” means.
> And you won’t bet.
> I admire that asshole Multi for calling me out and wanting to meet...and we will. Not you, you’re too embarrassed and Chicken.


I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope, you don't. Don't bother, he's an idiot.


You are not very tolerant.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s getting late.
> Humble yourself, for starters.
> Read history.
> Go visit other towns and cities and cultures.
> Then you can learn.


You're so worldly...you're so pompous....you're so arrogant....


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're so worldly...you're so pompous....you're so arrogant....


Worldly, yes. Arrogant, yes. Pompous, no.


----------



## messy (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are not very tolerant.
> View attachment 3999


I like the sentiment but the reasons I can’t stand him don’t involve ethnicity or religion or his gender preference or identification. Or even weight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I like the sentiment but the reasons I can’t stand him don’t involve ethnicity or religion or his gender preference or identification. Or even weight.


I am all ears.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am all ears.


I'll bet you are Dumbo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll bet you are Dumbo.


Good one huskerdouche.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is hilarious coming from you, ironic and funny.


Projection :  
is a defense mechanism in which the human ego defends itself against unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projection :
> is a defense mechanism in which the human ego defends itself against unconscious impulses or qualities (both positive and negative) by denying their existence in themselves while attributing them to others.


q.e.d.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I admire that *asshole* Multi for calling me out and wanting to meet...and we will. Not you, you’re too embarrassed and Chicken.


And here I thought we were starting to become friends... my bad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


He feels he doesn't need to bother with providing any evidence to back his allegations and twisted assertions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And here I thought we were starting to become friends... my bad.


Just his way of chickening out.


----------



## Booter (Feb 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What's your excuse, dad.


So you agree with Joe's comments: "Have you ever seen the size of those little yellow bastards? You can fit 3 times as many of those little guys in a train car than a regular size person." 
Are you a racist piece of shit too?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

Booter said:


> So you agree with Joe's comments: "Have you ever seen the size of those little yellow bastards? You can fit 3 times as many of those little guys in a train car than a regular size person."
> Are you a racist piece of shit too?


And that was a day or two after his comment about the "beaner-filled" El Paso Fire Department.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

Booter said:


> So you agree with Joe's comments: "Have you ever seen the size of those little yellow bastards? You can fit 3 times as many of those little guys in a train car than a regular size person."
> Are you a racist piece of shit too?


Racist?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> And that was a day or two after his comment about the "beaner-filled" El Paso Fire Department.


That was your pal, racist joe.
Everyone knows that Asians are the same color as white hispanics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2019)

espola said:


> And that was a day or two after his comment about the "beaner-filled" El Paso Fire Department.


You should go back and re-read the posters name, old man.
Liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I’d ask you to go first but you’re chicken. And you don’t know what the word “asset” means.
> And you won’t bet.
> I admire that asshole Multi for calling me out and wanting to meet...and we will. Not you, you’re too embarrassed and Chicken.


I already did it.  You missed it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

Democrats Can't Hide Crazy
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/wayneallynroot/2019/02/16/democrats-cant-hide-crazy-n2541597?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjzhf-KocDgAhUI24MKHSg6DCoQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw0LrDQzawea7i0b4cpqGrly&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I already did it.  You missed it.


Wow, that is basically your catch phrase, part of the.game you try to play, hilarious!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Pro-Life
*Standup Guy: NFL Star Ben Watson Donates Ultrasound to New Orleans Ministry to Save Infants*
 
Cortney O'Brien
|
@obrienc2
|
Posted: Feb 18, 2019 11:08 AM
said he was "excited to see how this machine will be used as a powerful instrument to help protect unborn children and mothers across the city of New Orleans." 

The feeling was mutual. 

"We're thankful that God placed us here for this time and made these connections, made these relationships," Watson said. "We're very humbled to play a role."

We already knew Watson had a heart for the unborn. Not only has he spoken boldly about the dignity of life at the March for Life in Washington, D.C., but when necessary he sounds off on radical pro-abortion legislation. Most recently, he condemned New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo's Reproductive Health Act, which permits abortions up to 24 weeks. The state legislature stood and applauded Cuomo's signature, after which they lit the One World Trade Center in pink. Watson spoke for millions of pro-lifers when he declared it will be remembered as one of America's worst days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrats Can't Hide Crazy
> View attachment 4006
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/wayneallynroot/2019/02/16/democrats-cant-hide-crazy-n2541597?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjzhf-KocDgAhUI24MKHSg6DCoQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw0LrDQzawea7i0b4cpqGrly&ampcf=1


She's a freshmen with little clout, your crazy runs the show.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's a freshmen with little clout, your crazy runs the show.


Makes one wonder how this man was ever elected....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Makes one wonder how this man was ever elected....


Must be the Dems fault . . . as you carry water for t and ignore all the mounting evidence. Shouldn't t register as a foreign agent?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must be the Dems fault . . . as you carry water for t and ignore all the mounting evidence. Shouldn't t register as a foreign agent?


Busy removing all doubt Daffy.
Using your logic, If I carry water for Trump, you must take it in the ass for Hillary....
You gonna throw yourself off Sunset Cliffs when Trump isn't charged with colluding with the Russians?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Busy removing all doubt Daffy.
> Using your logic, If I carry water for Trump, you must take it in the ass for Hillary....
> You gonna throw yourself off Sunset Cliffs when Trump isn't charged with colluding with the Russians?


Are you gonna take up arms against Americans when he is?
He is taking orders from, is that same as working with?


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you gonna take up arms against Americans when he is?
> He is taking orders from, is that same as working with?


I haven't yet seen any evidence of "taking orders from", but almost every day I see examples "acting in the interest of".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I haven't yet seen any evidence of "taking orders from", but almost every day I see examples "acting in the interest of".


He owes he owes he owes so off to work he goes! Thank God he is an incompent buffoon and the majority of his time is, "executive time", watching Lou Dobbs, Fox and Friends, Hannity, anything on Fox, CNN, MSNBC . . . but wait, is THAT all together a good thing?


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He owes he owes he owes so off to work he goes! Thank God he is an incompent buffoon and the majority of his time is, "executive time", watching Lou Dobbs, Fox and Friends, Hannity, anything on Fox, CNN, MSNBC . . . but wait, is THAT all together a good thing?


The most obvious clue to his treasonous behavior has been his actions to weaken NATO.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

espola said:


> The most obvious clue to his treasonous behavior has been his actions to weaken NATO.


It is just pay to play.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is just pay to play.


You mean the investigation into the inaugural contributions and where did the money go?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

There are so many investigations it's hard to keep track of them all! . . . what was it t said about if the Hilldabeast was elected?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you gonna take up arms against Americans when he is?
> He is taking orders from, is that same as working with?


You must ask questions like that to prove you're a fucking moron.
Shut the fuck up!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 18, 2019)

*Brothers questioned in connection with Jussie Smollett attack identified*
By Ryan Young, Brad Parks and Dakin Andone, CNN
Updated 4:12 PM ET, Mon February 18, 2019


In a joint statement issued to WBBM - TV, the men said: "We are not racist. We are not homophobic, and we are not anti-Trump. We were born and raised in Chicago and are American citizens."
Two law enforcement sources with knowledge of the investigation tell CNN that Chicago Police believe actor Jussie Smollett paid the brothers to orchestrate an assault on him that he reported late last month.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/18/entertainment/jussie-smollett-attack/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Brothers questioned in connection with Jussie Smollett attack identified*
> By Ryan Young, Brad Parks and Dakin Andone, CNN
> Updated 4:12 PM ET, Mon February 18, 2019
> 
> ...


Why do you care so much? Seems like a dumb story, either it happened like he said or he has deep mental issues and/or is seeking attention/publicity? The doings of celebrities (is this guy even one?) seems a huge waste of time.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You must ask questions like that to prove you're a fucking moron.
> Shut the fuck up!


Looks like you're starting to figure it out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You must ask questions like that to prove you're a fucking moron.
> Shut the fuck up!


Squeal little piggy, squeal! LOL!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You must ask questions like that to prove you're a fucking moron.
> Shut the fuck up!


Struck a bone again I see, digs so deep (and makes you realize how far down you have come) that you have to squeal like a stuck pig! Again, LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the investigation into the inaugural contributions and where did the money go?


That's a great question, but I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you care so much? Seems like a dumb story, either it happened like he said or he has deep mental issues and/or is seeking attention/publicity? The doings of celebrities (is this guy even one?) seems a huge waste of time.


He's gay, of course he has deep mental issues.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's a great question, but I don't give a fuck.


Pay to play all the way . . . most criminal admin ever!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He's gay, of course he has deep mental issues.


Why would you say that? You are obsessed you know . . . so by proxy . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pay to play all the way . . . most criminal admin ever!


Maybe not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why would you say that? You are obsessed you know . . . so by proxy . . .


I only speak the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

ASSOCIATED PRESS
SOUND ADVICE 

Obama Talks About Toxic Masculinity And ‘Being A Man’

Something he has only heard about, I'm sure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> SOUND ADVICE
> 
> Obama Talks About Toxic Masculinity And ‘Being A Man’
> ...


That you must exhibit your 6th grade mentality on a constant basis is baffling, but I'm sure it endears you to the likeminded in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That you must exhibit your 6th grade mentality on a constant basis is baffling, but I'm sure it endears you to the likeminded in here.


Would you please quit reading my posts. It's getting creepy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you please quit reading my posts. It's getting creepy.


Like I said before . . . you and t, you and t linked together forever.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That you must exhibit your 6th grade mentality on a constant basis is baffling, but I'm sure it endears you to the likeminded in here.


Just sayin he should find some other things to talk about, like riding a girls bike or throwing a baseball like a girl.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just sayin he should find some other things to talk about, like riding a girls bike or throwing a baseball like a girl.


He's made something of himself from nothing, he's remained loyal and true to his wife and family, he is, as John McCain said, "A good honest man", he is the personification of the American dream, in my book that makes him a man.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

. . . where as t, and possibly yourself (QED), are none of those things.


----------



## messy (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> SOUND ADVICE
> 
> Obama Talks About Toxic Masculinity And ‘Being A Man’
> ...


You mean the once-married guy with no scandals and likeable kids? He’s no man!


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Struck a bone again I see, digs so deep (and makes you realize how far down you have come) that you have to *squeal like a stuck pig!* Again, LOL!



*Please don't tell us you were the stunt double on the " Stump ".*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean the once-married guy with no scandals and likeable kids? He’s no man!


Have you ever met him or his kids?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's made something of himself from nothing, he's remained loyal and true to his wife and family, he is, as John McCain said, "A good honest man", he is the personification of the American dream, in my book that makes him a man.


John McCain? You've got to be kidding me.
BTW, he is still a nothing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean the once-married guy with no scandals and likeable kids? He’s no man!


Can you believe this racist?
*Obama to Young Black Men: You Don’t Need Women ‘Twerking,’ Big Chains*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> John McCain? You've got to be kidding me.
> BTW, he is still a nothing.


McCain was a man God Rest his Soul. t is a punk, a habitual liar, a con man and was a joke until he squeaked by in the electoral (now he is a threat) who's daddy set him up, bailed him out and had a Dr. claim bone spurs. STD's were his "personal Vietnam". You back a piece of shit, period.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> McCain was a man God Rest his Soul. t is a punk, a habitual liar, a con man and was a joke until he squeaked by in the electoral (now he is a threat) who's daddy set him up, bailed him out and had a Dr. claim bone spurs. STD's were his "personal Vietnam". You back a piece of shit, period.




*Sen John " USS Forrestal " McCain......*

*




*

*Mr Rodent.....Poor Mr Rodent....how come *
*John McCain and the relevant camera footage*
*were " Whisked " away.....*

*



*
*Ponder his explanation above.....*

*Below is accounting from other members that were*
*on the deck....*


*" Some of those who were on the Forrestal and other persons familiar with *
*the ordnance told me that because the rocket did not hit McCain’s craft, only *
*actions by the pilot could have caused any bomb to fall from McCain’s Skyhawk.*
* These sources — who spoke under the condition that they not be publicly *
*identified — agree with each other that, if any bomb fell from the McCain airplane, it *
*was because of actions that he took either in error or panic upon seeing the fire on *
*the deck or in his hasty exit from the plane. Two switches in the cockpit of a Skyhawk *
* need to be thrown to drop such a bomb, according to the sources.*

*Whatever the circumstances of the fire’s origins, McCain did not stay on deck to *
*help fight the blaze as the men around him did. With the firefighting crew virtually *
*wiped out, men untrained in fighting fires had to pick up the fire hoses, rescue the *
*wounded or frantically throw bombs and even planes over the ship’s side to prevent *
*further tragedy. McCain left them behind and went down to the hangar-bay level, where *
*he briefly helped crew members heave some bombs overboard. After that, he went to the *
*pilot’s ready room and watched the fire on a television monitor hooked to a camera *
*trained on the deck.*

*McCain has never been asked to explain why he claims that the Zuni rocket struck his plane. *
*If a bomb or bombs subsequently fell from McCain’s plane as he has said, it seems to *
*strongly suggests pilot error, and if a bomb or bombs did not fall from his plane, it suggests *
* rash disregard for important facts in his accounts of the accident.*

*There is plenty more about this story that raises questions about McCain’s truthfulness *
*and judgment. In the first hours after the fire, he apparently did not claim to have been *
*injured. New York Times reporter R.W. Apple, who helicoptered out to the ship the day *
*after the tragedy and sought out McCain as the “son and grandson of two noted admirals,” *
*never mentioned him being wounded, although he reported on him more than on any *
*other crew member. This would be an odd omission on Apple’s part if McCain indeed *
*had been wounded, given that service wounds are usually highlighted in such reports *
*during wartime. McCain’s own father, after seeing his son several weeks later, sent a *
*letter to relatives and friends about the fire saying, “Happily for all of us, he [John] came *
*through without a scratch.” A week after the fire, McCain made a statement in which *
*he said that when he was on the hangar deck he noticed that he had a wound on his *
*knee and small shrapnel cuts in his thigh and shoulder. He was not treated in sick bay, *
*however, and he tells a story in “Faith of My Fathers” that seems to be at variance with *
*the facts. He writes that he went to sick bay to have his wounds treated but when he got *
*there, a “kid” who was “anonymous to me because the fire had burned off all of his *
*identifying features” asked him if another pilot in the squadron was OK. When McCain *
*replied that he was, the “kid” said “Thank God” and died before McCain’s eyes. McCain *
*said that experience left him “unable to keep my composure,” and that is why he left sick *
*bay without being treated. "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> McCain was a man God Rest his Soul. t is a punk, a habitual liar, a con man and was a joke until he squeaked by in the electoral (now he is a threat) who's daddy set him up, bailed him out and had a Dr. claim bone spurs. STD's were his "personal Vietnam". You back a piece of shit, period.


You are getting pretty emotional considering the report is about to drop, nervous?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## messy (Feb 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


How much you getting to pimp the book?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 20, 2019)

messy said:


> How much you getting to pimp the book?


20%


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Too Funny,






*DUKE Zion blows out shoe, injures knee, and NIKE gasps in horror...*

*Sportswear giant vows to investigate...** 
*
_*Stock slides...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Could 2019 be any worse for the left?

*Smollett sent himself letter saying 'you will die, black f*g'...** 
*
*Scratches Self-Inflicted... ** 
*
*Chicago Police Commissioner Blasts Media, Stars and Politicians for Pushing Hoax...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Stop and frisk.

*Murder rate rises 55 percent in New York City, NYPD statistics say*
By Anna Hopkins | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email








Police tape hangs across a street in front of a building, New York City, New York, USA.

Murder rates in New York City are up 55 percent in 2019 compared to the same time frame in 2018, according to NYPD statistics.



From the start of 2019 through Sunday, there have been 48 murders in New York City, compared to 31 in the same seven-week time frame in 2018, the New York Daily News reported.

The surge takes place as overall crime in New York City is down eight percent. The increase in murders is largely credited to a jump in violent crime in Northern Brooklyn. The ten precincts that comprise North Brooklyn have recorded 15 murders in the time frame this year, compared to just three last year -- a 400 percent increase.

The number of shootings that have not resulted in death are on the rise as well, with 22 people shot compared to 13 last year, a 69 percent jump.

*NEW YORK DRIVER ALLEGEDLY PLOWS INTO FAMILY OF 8, KILLING MOM AFTER ASKED TO STOP SMOKING: REPORT*


In addition, reports of rape are up in New York City, with 239 cases reported city-wide compared to 198 in the same time last year. Officers reportedly believe this correlates with the rise of the #MeToo movement, which has emboldened women to come forward and report alleged rapes.

Despite a shocking rise in violent crime, statistics reveal that five other main categories of crime -- robbery, felony assault, burglary, grand larceny and grand larceny auto -- have all decreased in 2019.

An NYPD spokesperson told Fox News they will continue to combat crime of all types city-wide.

*CLICK HERE FOR THE FOX NEWS APP*

“The NYPD takes every crime seriously, and any murder is one too many,” the statement said. “The NYPD will use these proven tactics to address any temporary upticks, so that every New Yorker — regardless of zip code — can live in safety.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

WOE!
*Kamala Harris opposes Beto on tearing down border fencing: “We can’t have open borders”*
Allahpundit Feb 21, 2019 11:21 AM





“We need to have border security, all nations do.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WOE!
> *Kamala Harris opposes Beto on tearing down border fencing: “We can’t have open borders”*
> Allahpundit Feb 21, 2019 11:21 AM
> 
> ...


And?


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

messy said:


> How much you getting to pimp the book?



*Does your " Pimp " wail on you for not performing, well....attending classes can*
*help to remedy that torturous situation you appear to be in...." Messy " "Messy ".....*
*Now go to class....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?



*And...........*


*Sen Kamala Harris and Sen Cory Booker are now lower than " Beto "*
*the " Irish " TexMex......*

*The " Anti Lynch " law they pushed thru three weeks ago needed some exposure....*
*Enter stage right ...Jussie Smollett and his Chicago Hoax Performance ...*
*Oooops .....the Feds have access to ALL the phone records between ....*
*You guessed it:*
*Sen Kamala Harris*
*Sen Cory Booker*
*Illinois AG Kim Foxx*
*" Actor " Jussie Smollett*

*Just to name a few...Damn, he should have never sent the letter to the set !*
*Now the Feds are involved under NEW Management !*

*Ooooopsie.....!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Sen John " USS Forrestal " McCain......*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


We went over that all before and E shot that b.s. right down, but nice try . . . might work on a fellow nutter, so desperate to believe, but not the aware.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *And...........*
> 
> 
> *Sen Kamala Harris and Sen Cory Booker are now lower than " Beto "*
> ...


Again nice try, but reality rules.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

*Judge: Plea Deal in Jeffrey Epstein Sex Trafficking Case Was Illegal*
EmailTwitter






Palm Beach Sheriff's Office via AP
21 Feb 2019104

2:32



*A U.S. District judge on Thursday ruled that federal prosecutors illegally signed a plea agreement with convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein and hid it from his more than two dozen underage victims.*
“Epstein used paid employees to find and bring minor girls to him.,’’ wrote U.S. District Judge Kenneth A. Marra of Palm Beach County. “Epstein worked in concert with others to obtain minors not only for his own sexual gratification, but also for the sexual gratification of others.’’

Epstein, now 66, reached a nonprosecution deal in 2008 with then-Miami U.S. Attorney Alexander Acosta’s office to secretly end a federal sex abuse investigation involving at least 40 teenage girls that could have landed him behind bars for life. He instead pleaded guilty to state charges, spent 13 months in jail, paid settlements to victims and is a registered sex offender.
Acosta, now President Donald Trump’s labor secretary, has defended the deal as appropriate but has not commented since the recent round of stories. He was asked about the case during his Senate confirmation hearings for the Cabinet post.

“At the end of the day, based on the evidence, professionals within a prosecutor’s office decided that a plea that guarantees someone goes to jail, that guarantees he register generally and guarantees other outcomes, is a good thing,” he said.

Earlier February, the Justice Department opened an investigation into federal prosecutors’ handling of the plea deal.

The department’s Office of Professional Responsibility wrote in a letter to Sen. Ben Sasse that it would examine whether professional misconduct occurred in the highly publicized case of  Epstein. The letter cited a series of recent articles by the _Miami Herald_ that focused new attention on how the deal came about.

Sasse, a member of the Senate Judiciary Committee who has twice asked the Justice Department to investigate the case, welcomed the news.

“Jeffrey Epstein is a child rapist and there’s not a single mom or dad in America who shouldn’t be horrified by the fact that he received a pathetically soft sentence,” Sasse said in an email. “The victims of Epstein’s child sex trafficking ring deserve this investigation — and so do the American people and members of law enforcement who work to put these kinds of monsters behind bars


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And?


And I am surprised by this statement from her, I wonder how long it will take her to back track.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We went over that all before and E shot that b.s. right down, but nice try . . . might work on a fellow nutter, so desperate to believe, but not the aware.



*Spola did NOT prove SHIT.....Nice try.*

*Do some research before you try to shore up your Golf Ball compadre....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And I am surprised by this statement from her, I wonder how long it will take her to back track.



*She had Brunch/Lunch with Al ( Tawana Brawley ) Sharpton today....*
*She's " Willie Brown " nosing her way back......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And I am surprised by this statement from her, I wonder how long it will take her to back track.


She is a lawyer, she was Ca. DA, she has a totally different perspective on border security than Beto (who's words and meanings your sources have spun), not that I would think you would even try to fathom. Neither of their actual stances are that far off nor bad ideas. Like you always say about your lord and master t's bs, "It's just a starting point for negotiation".


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Judge: Plea Deal in Jeffrey Epstein Sex Trafficking Case Was Illegal*
> EmailTwitter
> 
> 
> ...



*Oooooh.......Bill and Hillary are gunna be very upset...wait for a sternly worded *
*letter to Andrew McCabe.*

*That's if he doesn't find that " Special " park bench blessed by Vince Foster beforehand...*


----------



## Booter (Feb 21, 2019)

*Coast Guard officer accused of wanting to kill Democrats and journalists was inspired by Norwegian mass shooting, feds say*

Court documents say Hasson espoused extremist and white supremacist views and allege that he relied on the manifesto of Anders Breivik, a Norwegian who was convicted in 2011 of two terror attacks that killed 77 people.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/20/politics/coast-guard-mass-killing-hit-list/index.html

Another Republican whack job!!!  How many hours of Fox News per day was this fine conservative consuming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Coast Guard officer accused of wanting to kill Democrats and journalists was inspired by Norwegian mass shooting, feds say*
> 
> Court documents say Hasson espoused extremist and white supremacist views and allege that he relied on the manifesto of Anders Breivik, a Norwegian who was convicted in 2011 of two terror attacks that killed 77 people.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good candidate for your KKK Klub.


----------



## nononono (Feb 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like a good candidate for your KKK Klub.



*That Coast Guard smoke screen sounds like a very very convenient " event " to *
*pull the cord on when backed into a corner.....*

*Who was the initial contact that deemed him a " Threat "...*

*A Democrat IT guy many moons ago.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

BUSINESS
*Meet Under Armour CEO’s Unusual Adviser: An MSNBC Anchor*
*Kevin Plank flew journalist Stephanie Ruhle on private jet, took her advice on business issues, according to current and former executives; board questioned CEO about ties*

Under Armour Chief Executive Kevin Plank, left, and MSNBC anchor Stephanie Ruhle, right, have developed a close relationship in recent years, according to current and former executives. PHOTO: FROM LEFT: ANDREW CABALLERO-REYNOLDS/AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE/GETTY IMAGES; ANGELA WEISS/AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE/GETTY IMAGES
By 
Khadeeja Safdar
Feb. 21, 2019 10:35 a.m. ET


Kevin Plank has cultivated a wide circle of celebrities since founding Under Armour Inc. more than two decades ago. As the company has grown from a small startup to a global force in athletic apparel, some have even accompanied the chief executive on the private jet he leases toUnder Armour . UAA 0.66%

Often in recent years, said a number of current and former executives, he has turned to one in particular for business advice: MSNBC anchor Stephanie Ruhle.


The billionaire and the television journalist have developed close ties in recent years, according to these executives and others familiar with the matter. Ms. Ruhle has traveled with Mr. Plank and Under Armour staff on his private jet, they said, and given the CEO her input on a range of business matters.

Ms. Ruhle’s involvement at the Baltimore company was unusual and problematic, these people said, and left employees unsure how to handle her feedback because many people believed she was romantically involved with Mr. Plank. Both Mr. Plank and Ms. Ruhle are married.

“Mr. Plank and Ms. Ruhle are friends,” said Kelley McCormick, Under Armour’s senior vice president of communications.

Last year, Mr. Plank’s relationship with Ms. Ruhle was brought to the attention of the Under Armour board after the company uncovered emails that showed an intimate relationship between them, some of the people said. The board asked Mr. Plank about the nature of the relationship and whether company assets were used, these people said. Mr. Plank told directors that it was a private matter and that no company funds were spent, they said. It couldn’t be determined if the board took further action.

Ms. Ruhle, 43, a former finance executive who anchors two weekday programs on MSNBC, and Mr. Plank, 46, declined to comment for this article. The Under Armour board didn’t respond to a list of written questions sent last month. Ms. McCormick said board discussions are confidential.

Executives said Mr. Plank took Ms. Ruhle’s advice rather than management’s on how to handle consumer backlash over a key sneaker model in 2016. She also gave advice on how he should engage with President Trump in 2017 that was at odds with some executives who urged Mr. Plank to keep his distance.

Soon after Mr. Trump’s election, Mr. Plank joined one of the White House’s CEO councils and later praised Mr. Trump in a television interview, amid the furor over the president’s proposal to ban travel from some Muslim-majority countries. Mr. Plank’s comments drew fire from some Under Armour athletes, including basketball star Stephen Curry and ballerina Misty Copeland. Mr. Plank later issued a public letter saying that he doesn’t support Mr. Trump’s travel ban and that he values diversity.

“The idea that Mr. Plank uniquely listens to any one individual is absurd,” said Ms. McCormick. Mr. Plank has many friends who offer advice, she added, but the management team makes its own decisions.

Under Armour leases a black Gulfstream jet from a company owned by Mr. Plank, who also uses the same aircraft for private travels. The company pays a monthly lease of $166,667 for business use of the plane, according to the company’s proxy filing.

Mr. Plank used the private jet to transport Ms. Ruhle, the people familiar with the matter said. For example, Ms. Ruhle flew with Mr. Plank and Under Armour staff to or from Cannes, Amsterdam and Austin, Texas. On trips from Cannes in 2015 and 2016, the plane stopped in Teterboro, N.J., and dropped off Ms. Ruhle, according to these people and flight records. Under Armour said other executives also disembarked at Teterboro on both trips.

The company said travel on the jet is at the discretion of Mr. Plank, who often brings friends, family or athletes on business trips, and there is no extra cost for additional passengers. Mr. Plank also personally pays Under Armour drivers to transport friends or other guests, according to the company.


----------



## Booter (Feb 22, 2019)

Trump only hires the best!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

I better be careful.






*Patriots Owner Bob Kraft Charged With Soliciting Prostitution...*
*Bust on massage parlors in Florida...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump only hires the best!!!


Guilty of collusion of course.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like a good candidate for your KKK Klub.


He's firmly standing in your corner, politically, ideologically, emotionally and intellectually.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I better be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am shocked, shocked, to find that there is prostitution going on in Florida.

Your woman, sir.

Oh, thank you very much.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Guilty of collusion of course.


Some of them are guilty of actions that might be seen as attempts to hide collusion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Some of them are guilty of actions that might be seen as attempts to hide collusion.


Right.
"Might" doesn't carry much weight in a court of law...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right.
> "Might" doesn't carry much weight in a court of law...


The courts have already ruled in some cases and are ready for more . . . what are you Monty Pythons Black Knight claiming the fight is still on, " Come back here I'll bite your ankle!"


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right.
> "Might" doesn't carry much weight in a court of law...


"Guilty" does, especially self-confessed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> "Guilty" does, especially self-confessed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

*We will see where the rubber meets the road.*

*Senate to Vote on Bill to Protect Babies Born Alive After Abortion*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

* 
*
*R. Kelly charged with 10 counts of criminal sex abuse...** 
*
_*Involving girls as young as 13...*_


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *
> *
> *R. Kelly charged with 10 counts of criminal sex abuse...**
> *
> _*Involving girls as young as 13...*_


Shhhhh... old news. But the libs still love him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Bring in the clown.


*Spike Lee Bashes the Oscars: ‘Every 10 Years Black Folks Get Awards’*
624


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The courts have already ruled in some cases and are ready for more . . . what are you Monty Pythons Black Knight claiming the fight is still on, " Come back here I'll bite your ankle!"


No shit Sherlock, please enlighten us even more...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Shhhhh... old news. But the libs still love him.


Arrest warrant issued today.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 22, 2019)

espola said:


> "Guilty" does, especially self-confessed.


Then why did you choose the word "might"?
Might be seen as attempts? Bull shit Magoo!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then why did you choose the word "might"?
> Might be seen as attempts? Bull shit Magoo!


You sure enjoy being angry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

North Carolina vote fraud case shows just why Congress should ban ballot-harvesting nationwide
FEBRUARY 23, 2019
Are Democrats up for banning this practice nationally, given the havoc it wrought in North Carolina?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/north_carolina_vote_fraud_case_shows_just_why_congress_should_ban_ballotharvesting_nationwide.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> North Carolina vote fraud case shows just why Congress should ban ballot-harvesting nationwide
> FEBRUARY 23, 2019
> Are Democrats up for banning this practice nationally, given the havoc it wrought in North Carolina?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/02/north_carolina_vote_fraud_case_shows_just_why_congress_should_ban_ballotharvesting_nationwide.html


So Republican operatives commit fraud but your source questions Democrat intent?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So Republican operatives commit fraud but your source questions Democrat intent?


It is just a Mulligan.
Nothing Ca doesn't do. What is the difference?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

Iowa Announcer Suspended for Saying Player Dominated the Court Like 'King Kong'
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/02/23/iowa-announcer-suspended-saying-player-dominated-court-like-king-kong/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi8_M233dLgAhUNPa0KHRX0DgQQlO8DMAd6BAgLECE&usg=AOvVaw0Q2lYTzGbhM6KN_fhxWUNL


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is just a Mulligan.
> Nothing Ca doesn't do. What is the difference?


Who told you that lie?


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> Trump only hires the best!!!





Hüsker Dü said:


> So Republican operatives commit fraud but your source questions Democrat intent?



*Hey Rodent ......California's " Legal " Democratic Vote Harvesting is Blatant Fraud that*
*stole enough seats to swing the House for the Criminal Nancy Pelosi....*

*North Carolina's Republican Fraud is exposed....Now what !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

*Exclusive -- 'Unplanned' Filmmakers Explain Surprise R-Rating: 'We Made a Pro-Life Movie in a Pro-Choice Town'*



_





PureFlix
JEROME HUDSON 23 Feb 2019 
*The Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA) gave the upcoming abortion movie Unplanned an R-rating Friday, citing “some disturbing, bloody images.” But the movie’s filmmakers fear the rating is motivated by politics.*

“We made a pro-life movie in a pro-choice town” said Chuck Konzelman, who along with Cary Solomon wrote and directed Unplanned.


For Solomon, the R-rating smacks of hypocrisy. “The standard used to rate our movie is being applied inconsistently as it relates to bloody images on-screen,” he told me in a phone interview. “In fact, Happy Death Day 2U (a “slasher” film with several violent murder scenes) has far more blood and gore than our film and it received a PG-13 rating.”

Indeed, most R-rated films are labelled as such for featuring sexual scenes, profanity, nudity, or violence — all of which Unplanned has none. The filmmakers had hoped for a PG-13 rating.

The film tells the true-life story of former Planned Parenthood clinic director Abby Johnson, who left the abortion giant in 2009 to become a pro-life activist.


Mike Lindell, founder and CEO of My Pillow, invested $1 million to the movie’s production. “I’m pro-life and I’m happy to do it,” Lindell told the Hollywood Reporter.








The filmmakers told me their movie depicts scenes of Johnson, played by actress Ashley Bratcher, bleeding and vomiting on the floor after taking an abortion pill. The MPAA also objected to scenes showing a doctor looking at images of a fetus after an abortion.

The MPAA told Konzelman and Solomon to either cut the abortion scenes or edit them. “The blood is in no way gratuitous,” Konzelman told me. “For us to not include blood in these critical scenes would be to severely cheapen this true story.”

“We have three scenes in the film which directly address abortion, and the MPAA objected to all three,” Solomon said. “They specifically made mention of objection to grainy, black and white sonogram images that were part of one of the scenes. It was clear that any meaningful treatment of the issue was going to be objectionable.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2019)

Nation's Wealthy, Privileged Gather To Lecture Nation On Evils Of Wealth, Privilege (link: https://babylonbee.com/news/nations-wealthy-privileged-lecture-nation-on-evils-of-wealth-privilege) babylonbee.com/news/nations-w…


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

This just in, fruit of the loom grape dude is a sore loser,

Spike Lee ‘furious’ when ‘Green Book’ won best picture Oscar, appears to try and storm out of theater: report
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/spike-lee-furious-when-green-book-won-best-picture-oscar-attempted-to-storm-out-of-theater.amp&ved=2ahUKEwj9m-XM7dbgAhVEQKwKHWOwCkkQ0PADMAN6BAgDEBE&usg=AOvVaw1Xt9cwWANZnuIf-JutU8Lv&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

REPORT: Spike Lee ‘clearly furious’ after ‘Green Book’ wins for Best Picture; Jordan Peele ‘refused to clap’
 
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/02/25/report-spike-lee-clearly-furious-after-green-book-wins-for-best-picture-jordan-peele-refused-to-clap/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwizsLnd7tbgAhUKKKwKHVuRA7kQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw3mv92quxa_vxJbz5myVwtA&ampcf=1*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

Pipe Dream.

 'Crazy Rich Asians' Star Michelle Yeoh: 'Let's Not Nominate' Movies for Awards Based on 'Gender or Diversity'

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/02/24/crazy-rich-asians-star-michelle-yeoh-lets-not-nominate-movies-for-awards-based-on-gender-or-diversity/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiI2fbU8NbgAhUKPq0KHfn1A1wQlO8DMAl6BAgKECk&usg=AOvVaw0-55KxvHbXH1z6-1SZos35


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

I am officially a GaGa fan.

 4:02


*Lady Gaga and Bradley Cooper ,Shallow Oscar 2019...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2019)

General
*Most beautiful thread on Twitter: Father shares his lovely daughter with Down syndrome and it’s getting dusty in here *sniff sniff*


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This just in, fruit of the loom grape dude is a sore loser,
> 
> Spike Lee ‘furious’ when ‘Green Book’ won best picture Oscar, appears to try and storm out of theater: report
> View attachment 4052
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/spike-lee-furious-when-green-book-won-best-picture-oscar-attempted-to-storm-out-of-theater.amp&ved=2ahUKEwj9m-XM7dbgAhVEQKwKHWOwCkkQ0PADMAN6BAgDEBE&usg=AOvVaw1Xt9cwWANZnuIf-JutU8Lv&ampcf=1



*Ahhh...Good ol Spike Lee....he still hasn't learned from the dust up with Clint Eastwood.*

*Clint to Spike Lee " Shut your face ! ".....after Spike Lee blatantly Lied about Eastwood's*
*movie.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> REPORT: Spike Lee ‘clearly furious’ after ‘Green Book’ wins for Best Picture; Jordan Peele ‘refused to clap’
> View attachment 4053
> *https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/02/25/report-spike-lee-clearly-furious-after-green-book-wins-for-best-picture-jordan-peele-refused-to-clap/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwizsLnd7tbgAhUKKKwKHVuRA7kQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw3mv92quxa_vxJbz5myVwtA&ampcf=1*


Yes, oh my, "The ref made a bad call" FURIOUS! Laughing, joking, FURIOUS! . . . one wonders why you would consider or even care about an inside industry gala designed to pat themselves on the back?


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> REPORT: Spike Lee ‘clearly furious’ after ‘Green Book’ wins for Best Picture; Jordan Peele ‘refused to clap’
> View attachment 4053
> *https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/02/25/report-spike-lee-clearly-furious-after-green-book-wins-for-best-picture-jordan-peele-refused-to-clap/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwizsLnd7tbgAhUKKKwKHVuRA7kQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw3mv92quxa_vxJbz5myVwtA&ampcf=1*




*Spike Lee's Movies suck !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Spike Lee's Movies suck !*


He definitely doesn't make movies that alt-right nutters like you would go see . . . so how do you know?


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, oh my, "The ref made a bad call" FURIOUS! Laughing, joking, FURIOUS! . . . one wonders why you would consider or even care about an inside industry gala designed to pat themselves on the back?


*Then why are you commenting to the defensive....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

GETTING THE BOOT?
*Illegal immigrant who attacked man wearing 'MAGA' hat in ICE custody*


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> GETTING THE BOOT?
> *Illegal immigrant who attacked man wearing 'MAGA' hat in ICE custody*


I'm super grateful that we can find a story combining "illegal immigrant" with MAGA. Courtesy of dumbshit news, inc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm super grateful that we can find a story combining "illegal immigrant" with MAGA. Courtesy of dumbshit news, inc.


Build the wall and then start sending all the illegal invaders back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Build the wall and then start sending all the illegal invaders back.


How long has your family been here and how did they get in?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long has your family been here and how did they get in?


I don't know and I don't care. I am here now and legally.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know and I don't care.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds about right.


How about you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2019)

Sunlight hits the Horsetail Falls turning it into a "Firefall", at Yosemite National Park, Calif., Feb. 18, 2019.
REUTERS/Christine Chou


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm super grateful that we can find a story combining "illegal immigrant" with MAGA. Courtesy of dumbshit news, inc.



*" Messy " Financial a subsidiary of Dumbshit News Corp.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sunlight hits the Horsetail Falls turning it into a "Firefall", at Yosemite National Park, Calif., Feb. 18, 2019.
> REUTERS/Christine Chou


Who but God could create something that spectacular?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who but God could create something that spectacular?


The park rangers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yosemite_Firefall


----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The park rangers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yosemite_Firefall


That’s what Joe meant. God is a park ranger.


----------



## espola (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The park rangers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yosemite_Firefall


That wasn't the NP Rangers - it was Mr. Curry and his employees and the Curry Company after Curry's death who operated camps and hotels in Yosemite until 1993 when their concession contract was overbid by Delaware North. More --

https://blogs.chapman.edu/huell-howser-archives/1996/01/08/firewall-californias-gold-706/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

espola said:


> That wasn't the NP Rangers - it was Mr. Curry and his employees and the Curry Company after Curry's death who operated camps and hotels in Yosemite until 1993 when their concession contract was overbid by Delaware North. More --
> 
> https://blogs.chapman.edu/huell-howser-archives/1996/01/08/firewall-californias-gold-706/


I saw that story on Califonia's Gold with Huell Howser God rest his soul.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The park rangers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yosemite_Firefall


Aleteia — Catholic Spirituality, Lifestyle, World News, and Culture
“Firefall” in Yosemite National Park shows the wonder of God’s creation
3 days ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://aleteia.org/2019/02/25/firefall-in-yosemite-national-park-shows-the-wonder-of-gods-creation/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiBw6j2tN7gAhVGba0KHeHICZUQr_oDMAJ6BAgHEBA&usg=AOvVaw2PYChToTfknAhNYlcOmUzv&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

espola said:


> That wasn't the NP Rangers - it was Mr. Curry and his employees and the Curry Company after Curry's death who operated camps and hotels in Yosemite until 1993 when their concession contract was overbid by Delaware North. More --
> 
> https://blogs.chapman.edu/huell-howser-archives/1996/01/08/firewall-californias-gold-706/


NN) — The natural phenomenon that makes it appear that lava is flowing over a cliff at Yosemite National Park is back, but only for a few days.
"Firefall" is the name for the natural magic trick that creates the illusion at the park in California. It comes to life when the setting sun causes light to hit the waterfall at just the right angle.

You can only see "Firefall" for a short time in February, and it draws hundreds of visitors each night. How it looks varies from year to year, and relies on how much water is flowing in Horsetail Fall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Some guys have all the luck.

SHOCK: Teacher had sex with boy in class while other student watched...
 
https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/southwest-valley/2019/02/27/brittany-zamora-public-records-detail-goodyear-teacher-sexual-assault-allegations-student/2980023002/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

CPAC Invites Van Jones to Celebrate the Greatest Lie of Our Generation
COLIN FLAHERTY
That would be "criminal justice reform," the idea that there are way too many black people in prison for no reason whatsoever other than white racism.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/02/cpac_invites_van_jones_to_celebrate_the_greatest_lie_of_our_generation.html


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some guys have all the luck.
> 
> SHOCK: Teacher had sex with boy in class while other student watched...
> View attachment 4077
> https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/southwest-valley/2019/02/27/brittany-zamora-public-records-detail-goodyear-teacher-sexual-assault-allegations-student/2980023002/


We can count on you to find that story.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> We can count on you to find that story.


I'm a giver and I'm going back to school.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Aleteia — Catholic Spirituality, Lifestyle, World News, and Culture
> “Firefall” in Yosemite National Park shows the wonder of God’s creation
> 3 days ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://aleteia.org/2019/02/25/firefall-in-yosemite-national-park-shows-the-wonder-of-gods-creation/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiBw6j2tN7gAhVGba0KHeHICZUQr_oDMAJ6BAgHEBA&usg=AOvVaw2PYChToTfknAhNYlcOmUzv&ampcf=1


Is that what the Cardinal called his cock?  Firefall?  "Hey kids, let me show you the Catholic Spirituality Lifestyle and the wonder of God's creation.  I call it Firefall and you should see it when the lava flows.  Let me show you how you can help it go off."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Is that what the Cardinal called his cock?  Firefall?  "Hey kids, let me show you the Catholic Spirituality Lifestyle and the wonder of God's creation.  I call it Firefall and you should see it when the lava flows.  Let me show you how you can help it go off."


I thought you libs were into that deviant type of behavior?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought you libs were into that deviant type of behavior?


Pedophilia?  Nope.  Consent is consent. You can't give consent as a child.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

“People think that cops need to be reformed. They need to be killed.”

The strangest things come out of the mouth of liberals..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Pedophilia?  Nope.  Consent is consent. You can't give consent as a child.


Maybe we should just abort all kids so they don't get raped by priests?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> “People think that cops need to be reformed. They need to be killed.”
> 
> The strangest things come out of the mouth of liberals..


The teachers of our youth.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Feb 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe we should just abort all kids so they don't get raped by priests?


I guess you have not figured out, the stunt on the senate floor was for a non existent problem that was made up to help hide the real abuses.


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Is that what the Cardinal called his cock?  Firefall?  "Hey kids, let me show you the Catholic Spirituality Lifestyle and the wonder of God's creation.  I call it Firefall and you should see it when the lava flows.  Let me show you how you can help it go off."


Firefall, kids! You each get one after what is known in the Bible as the Refractory Period.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I guess you have not figured out, the stunt on the senate floor was for a non existent problem that was made up to help hide the real abuses.


What abuses?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2019)

From MSN

*POLL RESULTS*
*Did you believe Michael Cohen's testimony before the House Oversight Committee?*

44%
Yes


46%
No


10%
No opinion


Total responses: 675,135 votes


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2019)

*More from MSN....*


*POLL RESULTS*
*Do you have a better understanding of the Trump probes after Michael Cohen's testimony?*

39%
Yes


51%
No


10%
No opinion


Total responses: 345,157 votes


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *More from MSN....*
> 
> 
> *POLL RESULTS*
> ...


Amazing how much collusion they found between President Trump and Russia...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


One Swedish political consultant laughingly told me about an encounter he had with a Republican operative visiting from the U.S., in which he drove the Republican into a rage by citing all the ways in which "the U.S. is more socialist than Sweden."

https://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2016-06-10/america-doesnt-get-what-socialist-scandinavia-and-sweden-really-do


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Perhaps a better name for what the Nordic countries practice would be compassionate capitalism.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffreydorfman/2018/07/08/sorry-bernie-bros-but-nordic-countries-are-not-socialist/#3d4e771274ad


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2019)

Guaranteed public education

Public transportation

Fire departments

Police departments

Public libraries

Every branch of the US military

Roads & highways

Social Security

Medicare/medicaid

Public, not private prisons & jails

Public hospitals

The Veterans Affairs Administration



Public universities

Public parks

Public toilets

Public drinking fountains

Public parking

Public everything.

We live in a hybrid society, along with every other society in the world to their own varying degrees. I do not think a country in the world exists without, at the bare minimum, police, firefighters, libraries, and public roads. Socialism essentially boils down to the things that the citizens demand and the leaders must deliver lest they be deposed. These deliveries can only be done through taxation, hence socialism is when everyone puts capital in the pool for the benefit of all. Here’s one people rarely take note of; state lotteries. That, my friends, is purely socialistic even though the results are capitalistic windfalls to the winner.

It’s impossible in practice to be a society of purely private ownership, and the ones that have tried full public ownership have generally been disasters. The misconception that everyone sees day in and day out is the equating socialism to communism, in which the state controls the means of production and nothing else. Socialism =/= Communism =/= Collectivism. None of those words are synonymous and one of them has nothing to do with economics, yet some people cannot, or refuse to understand the distinction.

Full disclosure; I am not of the left. I am not of the right. I’m a centrist liberal and I’m one that fails to see the harm in the scale of socialism common throughout liberal democracies. In fact, every incident of this country nearly collapsing that doesn’t involve war have been capitalist bungles, not socialist ones.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Guaranteed public education
> 
> Public transportation
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

WATCH: Actress Jennifer Lawrence, Who Quit School at 14, Begins her Plan to ‘Save America.’ Ep 1
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/28/jennifer-lawrence-save-america.-episode-1/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi6n-vH8uDgAhVk7YMKHRklCn4Qke8DMAR6BAgMEBM&usg=AOvVaw1FQhgSCDqwdqD1FS8ROHTU


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

*7 Years*

“I’m fighting back against years and years and years of the cultural and the political left telling people to sit down and shut up, and I’m finally telling a bunch of people, whether it be a conservative or a libertarian on a college campus, whether it be an actor or a director in Hollywood who wants to make movies that represent his world view, I’m sayin’ I’m gonna lead the charge. And you want to follow me? Fine. And there are people who are followin’ me. I want to make things equal. I want people to have a free and open voice.”

– Andrew Breitbart, 1969


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *7 Years*
> 
> “I’m fighting back against years and years and years of the cultural and the political left telling people to sit down and shut up, and I’m finally telling a bunch of people, whether it be a conservative or a libertarian on a college campus, whether it be an actor or a director in Hollywood who wants to make movies that represent his world view, I’m sayin’ I’m gonna lead the charge. And you want to follow me? Fine. And there are people who are followin’ me. I want to make things equal. I want people to have a free and open voice.”
> 
> – Andrew Breitbart, 1969


Ah yes the failed wannbe a Hollywood guy, just like Dana Loesch and Steve Bannon, butthurt, spiteful losers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Actress Jennifer Lawrence, Who Quit School at 14, Begins her Plan to ‘Save America.’ Ep 1
> View attachment 4082
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/02/28/jennifer-lawrence-save-america.-episode-1/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi6n-vH8uDgAhVk7YMKHRklCn4Qke8DMAR6BAgMEBM&usg=AOvVaw1FQhgSCDqwdqD1FS8ROHTU


Oh at first glance I thought that was Racist Joe showing some more Melania's family values photos . . . but I guess she got the cheating scalawag she wanted, although she might not find all his antics that amusing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Again, funny, but you, once again, exhibit your comprehension deficit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2019)

...butt hurt, spiteful losers...
Sounds like a description of Daffy Du and his Hillary too...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, funny, but you, once again, exhibit your comprehension deficit.


Have you ever has an original thought?
You bringing up comprehension is parroting at your best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Have you ever has an original thought?
> You bringing up comprehension is parroting at your best.


If you had any memory you would know I am "parroting" myself, questioning dizzy who then started using it frequently, long, long ago in a forum since deleted. I so often see my material recycled by you brain dead morons that I use to call posters on it, again long ago in a forum far, far away, but stopped as it became redundant and too repetitive, you're welcome.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...butt hurt, spiteful losers...
> Sounds like a description of Daffy Du and his Hillary too...


I’m glad you brought up Hillary. Her lawyer is a convict who is ratting her out, her campaign manager is in jail for probably the rest of his life, her national security adviser is in jail. 
She’s so crooked. Lock her up!


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some guys have all the luck.
> 
> SHOCK: Teacher had sex with boy in class while other student watched...
> View attachment 4077
> https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/southwest-valley/2019/02/27/brittany-zamora-public-records-detail-goodyear-teacher-sexual-assault-allegations-student/2980023002/



*" Hot for Teacher "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

*Michelle Malkin Delivers Scorching Immigration Speech at CPAC

Shining City On A Hill Now a ’doormat’

War on ’American sovereignty’*

Conservative powerhouse Michelle Malkin took aim directly from the CPAC main stage Friday, at the lack of immigration focus while delivering fuel for the fight against longstanding abuses of the American immigration system.

60


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *7 Years*
> 
> “I’m fighting back against years and years and years of the cultural and the political left telling people to sit down and shut up, and I’m finally telling a bunch of people, whether it be a conservative or a libertarian on a college campus, whether it be an actor or a director in Hollywood who wants to make movies that represent his world view, I’m sayin’ I’m gonna lead the charge. And you want to follow me? Fine. And there are people who are followin’ me. I want to make things equal. I want people to have a free and open voice.”
> 
> – Andrew Breitbart, 1969


Guy had balls almost half the size of Trump's.
That makes them about ten times bigger than any of the msm lemmings that pretend to be journalists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh at first glance I thought that was Racist Joe showing some more Melania's family values photos . . . but I guess she got the cheating scalawag she wanted, although she might not find all his antics that amusing.


I'm sure your wife has never done that to you.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


She scares you that much, huh? How come you and Iz are so afraid of everything? Time to man up.


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Guy had balls almost half the size of Trump's.
> That makes them about ten times bigger than any of the msm lemmings that pretend to be journalists.


LOL. He drank himself to death, right? Look at the bloat and the sweat on that guy. You like those types, don't you? Non-athletic, fat and sweaty and drunk. Good marketing skills, though. I get the Trump comparison.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh at first glance I thought that was Racist Joe showing some more Melania's family values photos . . . but I guess she got the cheating scalawag she wanted, although she might not find all his antics that amusing.



*You're such a Tool n Fool.......*
*I nor you know what was really going on with that gesture...*
*I'll tell you I've done the same back hand " searching " gesture *
*with my wife to have her playfully slap it back....so you have know *
*idea what was going on there....None.*
*Of course what you accuse conservatives of daily you just did with*
*your " astute " insight " on those actions in that GIF....*

*Stupid Rodent .....think a little bit before posting " Conservative " style*
*conspiracy shit.... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

*High School Seniors Banned From Taking Limos To Prom Because Of Income Inequality*
March 2nd, 2019
_





Limo driver (zieusin/Shutterstock)


Students and parents at a New Jersey high school plan to protest a new policy banning limos and party buses as acceptable transportation to and from the senior prom, CBS New York reported this week.

Under the new policy, Lakeland Regional High School prom-goers will be required to take the bus to the once-in-a-lifetime event on June 4.
_


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're such a Tool n Fool.......*
> *I nor you know what was really going on with that gesture...*
> *I'll tell you I've done the same back hand " searching " gesture *
> *with my wife to have her playfully slap it back....so you have know *
> ...


Umm... didn't you and I talk about how you're probably not the one to be speaking down to people about their intelligence?


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *High School Seniors Banned From Taking Limos To Prom Because Of Income Inequality*
> March 2nd, 2019
> _
> 
> ...




*They should ALL boycott the event and establish their own...that will settle *
*that insanity.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Umm... didn't you and I talk about how you're probably not the one to be speaking down to people about their intelligence?



*Yes ....and the issue was settled.*

*A. You agreed to not post your low intellect drivel.*
*B. You agreed to not post/project your intellectual status.*
*C. You agreed to not complain when such actions are pointed out.*

*Hey " Tiny " T....rules are rules...now go back in the shed.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone know what POS is responsible for this?

*Russia is squeezing NASA for more than $3.3 billion — and there's little anyone can do about it*

Dave Mosher

Sep 2, 2016, 12:28 PM ET
_




Bill Ingalls/NASA via Getty Images
A Russian Soyuz spacecraft launches from the Baikonur Cosmodrome on July 7, 2016. NASA will end up paying $81 million per seat by 2018.

NASA is in quite a financial pickle with the Russians.

When the agency retired its space shuttle program in 2011, it was banking on commercial carriers - ultimately SpaceX and Boeing - to design, build, and test proven systems to launch its astronauts into space by 2015.

But those plans have been waylaid by 3 years, according to a buck-stopping audit by NASA's Office of Inspector General (OIG) on Thursday, Sept. 1, 2016.

This leaves the agency with one option for sending astronauts to and from the International Space Station (ISS) 220 miles above Earth: a Russian spacecraft called the Soyuz.

And Russia is taking full advantage of its temporary monopoly.

Roscosmos, Russia's space agency, used to charge NASA as little as $21.8 million per seat in 2008 (when the space shuttle was still around).


By 2018, however, it intends to charge NASA $81 million per seat by 2018 - *a cost increase of 372% over 10 years*:







Skye Gould/Business Insider
How much NASA is paying Russia for each US astronaut seat aboard a Soyuz spacecraft from 2006 through 2018.


The latest NASA OIG audit - coincidentally released the morning that SpaceX's uncrewed Falcon 9 rocket exploded on a launch padduring a routine test (no one was harmed, but Facebook's first satellite was destroyed) - follows up on a report it released in November 2013.

The new audit finds that the delays by SpaceX and Boeing is going to cost NASA dearly in payments to Roscosmos.

"Had the Agency met its original goal of securing commercial crew transportation by calendar year 2015, NASA could have avoided paying Russia close to $1 billion for Soyuz seats in 2017 and 2018, even factoring in the purchase of some seats in 2016 to cover the expected transition period," the OIG report states.

The chart below factors in the price of a seat and the number of astronauts that NASA plans to launch (about six per year), to show how much NASA has paid Russia and could end up paying. The total cost over 12 years is more than $3.36 billion.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

I wonder what would have happened if they were in a mosque?

BJ Clinton sure hates women and children.




ATF gets roasted on Waco anniversary

Posted at 6:35 pm on March 02, 2019 by Write Winger

_ 







On the 26th anniversary of the Waco Siege, the ATF memorialized on their Facebook page four agents who were killed while raiding the Branch Davidian compound.





“On this day 26 years ago, four ATF agents were killed in the line of duty in a mission outside of Waco, Texas. Special Agents Conway LeBleu, Todd McKeehan, Robert Williams, and Steve Willis demonstrated the determination and bravery that are the hallmarks of all ATF agents. We honor all the Special Agents present that day, whose persistence in the face of grave danger exceeded the highest of expectations. Their bravery and brotherhood continues to unite our organization in support of our mission to protect the public.”

“This is not going to go like you think it’s gonna go,” one early commenter predicted.

The post went viral, but the public didn’t quite remember the incident the same way as the government, nor were they quite as sympathetic towards the fallen agents as they were for the 82 men, women, and children who were burned alive in the ensuing stand-off over “suspected weapons charges,” widely considered the biggest debacle in ATF history.





A few of the best comments:

“ATF was burning kids alive before shooting dogs was cool.”

“ATF agent 1: we really need to work on our image after shooting so many dogs. ATF agent 2: Here’s an idea, lets remind everyone about that time we burned down a church full of women and children.”

“‘We haven’t hardly had any traffic on our social media pages lately’

‘I got an idea’…”

“Mission to protect the public by lighting them on fire? Weird flex but ok.”

“I can’t wait to see the FBI and y’all try this again in August with Ruby Ridge. Bold move cotton.”

“I’d post a Timothy McVeigh meme but I love my dogs too much.”

“This post made Janet Reno moist.”

“Can’t wait until the Kent State massacre appreciation thread.”

“Comment section almost as lit as all those people you murdered.”

Dimitri Karras of Firearms Unknown, a firearm component and accessory company that’s been a thorn in the side of the ATF for years, responded to the ATF post with his own memorial.

“Since the ATF wanted to have a Memorial Day today for Waco, we decided to participate,” he said, altering receipts to include not only the sales taxes customarily labeled as “Government Theft,” but also a meme depicting Bill Clinton and the church on fire with the caption, “Don’t have to worry about separating families if you… burn them to death,” and the names of the 82 Branch Davidians killed in the siege.
_


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder what would have happened if they were in a mosque?
> 
> BJ Clinton sure hates women and children.
> 
> ...


So David is now one of your hero's?


----------



## messy (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So David is now one of your hero's?


He made a mistake. He thought it said Wacko and went “yeah, my oppressed people.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So David is now one of your hero's?


Just a victim.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

messy said:


> He made a mistake. He thought it said Wacko and went “yeah, my oppressed people.”


Brown Shirts.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a victim.


He was!  A victim?   WOW!


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> He was!  A victim?   WOW!


Of all the stupid shit, I have read here, David Koresh as a victim has to take the prize.  A man who raped young women and then hid behind them and babies (causing their death) instead of taking responsibility for his actions. I know, but he was a strong leader, so that makes it okay.

Joe, you are fucked in the head.


----------



## espola (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Of all the stupid shit, I have read here, David Koresh as a victim has to take the prize.  A man who raped young women and then hid behind them and babies (causing their death) instead of taking responsibility for his actions. I know, but he was a strong leader, so that makes it okay.
> 
> Joe, you are fucked in the head.


ATF did their share of pooch-screwing in that incident.  They had opportunities to arrest Koresh away from his compound but failed to do so.  They also knew that the Davidians knew they were coming, but couldn't stop themselves from participating in what any sane adult should have seen was going to be a disaster.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

espola said:


> ATF did their share of pooch-screwing in that incident.  They had opportunities to arrest Koresh away from his compound but failed to do so.  They also knew that the Davidians knew they were coming, but couldn't stop themselves from participating in what any sane adult should have seen was going to be a disaster.


And Koresh and his band of fuck ups had every chance to walk out and save everyone. So easy to blame the police, who were looking at a well armed militia of religious fanatics. Joe asked about if this was a mosque and that answer would have been easier because we would have applauded a full military assault not the light version the ATF tried. There is something about that time where the right demonized all actions by the AG and Clinton.  Especially if it was a group of white quasi Christian religious fanatics. There was a reason the Jeffs' moved to the same area in Texas to fuck preteen girls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Of all the stupid shit, I have read here, David Koresh as a victim has to take the prize.  A man who raped young women and then hid behind them and babies (causing their death) instead of taking responsibility for his actions. I know, but he was a strong leader, so that makes it okay.
> 
> Joe, you are fucked in the head.


You are getting a bit emotional, aren't you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> There was a reason the Jeffs' moved to the same area in Texas to fuck preteen girls.


You would think BJ Clinto  would have sympathized with rapists?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are getting a bit emotional, aren't you?


Nope.  It is one of, if not, the stupidest thing you have ever posted.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just a victim.


Really wish I could say I was surprised to see you in here defending pedophiles... again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Nope.  It is one of, if not, the stupidest thing you have ever posted.


Anyone know where the judge, jury and executioner Andy is? I guess he is not a fan of our legal system.
What  a big, dumb dope he is, ignorant too.

Let me know if you need it explained any further, dumb fuck.

*Allegations of child abuse and statutory rapeEdit*
Koresh was alleged to be involved in unproven multiple incidents of child abuse and sexual abuse.[17] Koresh's doctrine of the House of David[18] did lead to "marriages" with both married and single women in the group purportedly with at least one underage girl. The underage girl was Michelle Jones, the younger sister of Koresh's legal wife Rachel and the daughter of lifelong Branch Davidians Perry and Mary Belle Jones. Koresh allegedly had sex with Michelle when she was thirteen, evidently with the consent of the Joneses.[_citation needed_]

A six-month investigation of child abuse allegations by the Texas Child Protection Services in 1992 failed to turn up any evidence, possibly because the Branch Davidians concealed the spiritual marriage of Koresh to Michelle Jones, assigning a surrogate husband (David Thibodeau) to the girl for the sake of appearances.[19]

Regarding the allegations of child abuse, the evidence is less sure. In one widely reported incident, ex-members claimed that Koresh became irritated with the cries of his son Cyrus and spanked the child severely for several minutes on three consecutive visits to the child's bedroom. In a second report, a man involved in a custody battle visited Mount Carmel Center and claimed to have seen the beating of a young boy with a stick.[20]

Finally, the FBI's justification for forcing an end to the 51-day standoff was predicated on the charge that Koresh was abusing children inside Mount Carmel Center. In hours following the deadly conflagration, Attorney General Janet Reno told reporters that "We had specific information that babies were being beaten."[21] But FBI Director William Sessions publicly denied the charge and told reporters that they had no such information about child abuse inside Mount Carmel Center.[22] A careful examination of the other child abuse charges found the evidence to be weak and ambiguous, casting doubt on the allegations.[23]

The allegations of child abuse stem largely from detractors and ex-members.[24] The 1993 U.S. Department of Justice report cites allegations of child sexual and physicalabuse. Legal scholars point out that the ATF had no legal jurisdiction in the matter of child protection and it appears that these accounts were inserted by the ATF to inflame the case against Koresh. For example, the account of former Branch Davidian Jeannine Bunds is reproduced in the affidavit. She claimed that Koresh had fathered at least 15 children with various women and that she had personally delivered seven of these children. Bunds also claims that Koresh would annul all marriages of couples who joined the group and had exclusive sexual access to the women.[25][26]

Koresh fathered multiple children by different women in the group. His House of David doctrine was based on a purported revelation that involved the procreation of 24 children by chosen women in the community. These 24 children were to serve as the ruling elders over the millennium after the return of Christ.

In his book, James Tabor states that Koresh acknowledged on a videotape sent out of the compound during the standoff that he had fathered more than 12 children by several "wives".[27] On March 3, 1993, during negotiations to secure the release of the remaining children, Koresh advised the Negotiation Team that: "My children are different than those others", referring to his direct lineage versus those children previously released.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Really wish I could say I was surprised to see you in here defending pedophiles... again.


Nice try. You are just as stupid as Andy.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice try. You are just as stupid as Andy.


Guess you and I have a different understanding of what stupid is.  For me, blaming the FBI for raiding the fortress of a cult leaders whose own followers said he was marrying 13 & 14 year old girls... is pretty damn stupid.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Guess you and I have a different understanding of what stupid is.  For me, blaming the FBI for raiding the fortress of a cult leaders whose own followers said he was marrying 13 & 14 year old girls... is pretty damn stupid.


You missed the point, Einstein.
The government is not allowed to just set Americans on fire in lieu of a trial in this country.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You missed the point, Einstein.
> The government is not allowed to just set Americans on fire in lieu of a trial in this country.


I'm sure that's what King David was telling himself too, as his world crumbled...

Personally I don't blame the government, I blame god.  When he told DK to help young girls, the Lord should have made sure to clarify that marrying and raping 13 year olds doesn't qualify as helping them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'm sure that's what King David was telling himself too, as his world crumbled...
> 
> Personally I don't blame the government, I blame god.  When he told DK to help young girls, the Lord should have made sure to clarify that marrying and raping 13 year olds doesn't qualify as helping them.


God didnt kill all those people.
The federal government did.

That's just a fact.
They screwed the pooch, and a lot of people died.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> God didnt kill all those people.
> The federal government did.
> 
> That's just a fact.
> They screwed the pooch, and a lot of people died.


Actually I think you mean David Koresh's decision to use women and children as human shields killed those people.  Imagine negotiating 51 days with some wackadoodle who thinks God is talking to him.  All imma say is he's lucky it was Janet Reno an not me in charge because I'd have gone in a lot quicker. 

I see it sort of like a police shooting.  The officer says to put your hands up and you don't... well at the end of the day most of the blame is going to fall on you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Actually I think you mean David Koresh's decision to use women and children as human shields killed those people.  Imagine negotiating 51 days with some wackadoodle who thinks God is talking to him.  All imma say is he's lucky it was Janet Reno an not me in charge because I'd have gone in a lot quicker.
> 
> I see it sort of like a police shooting.  The officer says to put your hands up and you don't... well at the end of the day most of the blame is going to fall on you.


They went in stupidly, and caused the deaths of innocent people.
No two ways about it.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They went in stupidly, and caused the deaths of innocent people.
> No two ways about it.


Nope.. the guy who was raping kids and then tried to use them has human shields when the law showed up to stop him was the problem.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Nope.. the guy who was raping kids and then tried to use them has human shields when the law showed up to stop him was the problem.


That's the story, but what happened at the trial?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That's the story, but what happened at the trial?


What happened to the trial?  Umm... apparently God told David to use his wives and children as human shields, and the result was he didn't last long enough to make it trial.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What happened to the trial?  Umm... apparently God told David to use his wives and children as human shields, and the result was he didn't last long enough to make it trial.


Maybe if they were illegals you would feel differently. Just Americans murdered without a trial. I am not saying he wasn't crazy but that's not the way we do things, Mr Brown Shirt.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe if they were illegals you would feel differently. Just Americans murdered without a trial. I am not saying he wasn't crazy but that's not the way we do things, Mr Brown Shirt.


If he wasn't raping young girls and using his followers as human shields I would feel differently.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone know where the judge, jury and executioner Andy is? I guess he is not a fan of our legal system.
> What  a big, dumb dope he is, ignorant too.
> 
> Let me know if you need it explained any further, dumb fuck.
> ...


11 -12 years old.  Nice group of god fearing folks.

Dr. Perry said that though the children seemed highly protective of the cult's secrets, "Over the course of two months, the kids became increasingly open about 11- and 12-year-old girls being David's wives." He said it was also clear in these conversations that the status of "wife" included having sex with Mr. Koresh. Under Texas law, sex by an adult with girls under the age of 17 is statutory rape, a felony.

https://www.nytimes.com/1993/05/04/us/growing-up-under-koresh-cult-children-tell-of-abuses.html



You are disgusting.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They went in stupidly, and caused the deaths of innocent people.
> No two ways about it.


They modified weapons to full auto, made 11 and 12 years old "wives" od David, and hid behind the children to stop the feds. 

No two ways about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> 11 -12 years old.  Nice group of god fearing folks.
> 
> Dr. Perry said that though the children seemed highly protective of the cult's secrets, "Over the course of two months, the kids became increasingly open about 11- and 12-year-old girls being David's wives." He said it was also clear in these conversations that the status of "wife" included having sex with Mr. Koresh. Under Texas law, sex by an adult with girls under the age of 17 is statutory rape, a felony.
> 
> ...


Kill em all, Mr abortion dude and I'm disgusting.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kill em all, Mr abortion dude and I'm disgusting.


I know this is a crime against hope... and also know that the entire right wing news is based upon grown men being easily lead... but Joe, if you didn't just blindly believe everything you read over on the American Thinker then you wouldn't end up feel the need to lash out with so many personal attacks on fellow soccer parents, or get stuck defending child rapists on a youth soccer website.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kill em all, Mr abortion dude and I'm disgusting.


I hold the same view and values on this subject as the majority of Americans.

https://news.gallup.com/poll/1576/abortion.aspx


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I hold the same view and values on this subject as the majority of Americans.
> 
> https://news.gallup.com/poll/1576/abortion.aspx


AND?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I know this is a crime against hope... and also know that the entire right wing news is based upon grown men being easily lead... but Joe, if you didn't just blindly believe everything you read over on the American Thinker then you wouldn't end up feel the need to lash out with so many personal attacks on fellow soccer parents, or get stuck defending child rapists on a youth soccer website.


Yeah, Yeah, Yeah.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AND?


And, the majority of Americans don't see the child rapist, Roger Daltry wannabe, Messiah complex leader of automatic toting death cults as a victim but you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> And, the majority of Americans don't see the child rapist, Roger Daltry wannabe, Messiah complex leader of automatic toting death cults as a victim but you do.


Do you think the deep state handled it well?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think the deep state handled it well?


Deep state?  Wow... now you're babbling. 
Surprised you haven't signed into your nono account and tried to blow this tread up, because boy does it ever make you look like a tool.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think the deep state handled it well?


Deep state.  So easily manipulated you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Deep state.  So easily manipulated you are.


Sooo.......


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> They modified weapons to full auto, made 11 and 12 years old "wives" od David, and hid behind the children to stop the feds.
> 
> No two ways about it.


I agree with that.  Then, like we did in Ben Tre, we saved the compound by destroying it.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sooo.......


So what?  Are you asking me if the Feds made mistakes.  Of course.  That incident is used for training for a reason.  Are they responsible for the massacre.  No fucking way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So what?  Are you asking me if the Feds made mistakes.  Of course.  That incident is used for training for a reason.  Are they responsible for the massacre.  No fucking way.


So, if the feds weren't there what would have happened?
Clinton sure liked to send a message.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, if the feds weren't there what would have happened?
> Clinton sure liked to send a message.


How does that kid (now adult) think about what happened to him?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I agree with that.  Then, like we did in Ben Tre, we saved the compound by destroying it.


My personal experience is if you were to put you, me or your average law enforcement officer into a real life situation with unknown actors, in a hostage situation where a deranged cult leader is using human shields... that the chance of mistakes being made is quite high.  Always easy to second guess later on, or to make cracks about destroying the town to save the town.  But I'm not sure how fair that is to the people who were there.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> How does that kid (now adult) think about what happened to him?


Not to put words into Joe's mouth but my guess is he's going to say something to the effect of we're not talking about "conservatives" here, so obviously his EG's dad has no parental rights.  

I mean, isn't that what it always come down to for Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> My personal experience is if you were to put you, me or your average law enforcement officer into a real life situation with unknown actors, in a hostage situation where a deranged cult leader is using human shields... that the chance of mistakes being made is quite high.  Always easy to second guess later on, or to make cracks about destroying the town to save the town.  But I'm not sure how fair that is to the people who were there.


Kind of like the Bush's WMDs.
You Dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Not to put words into Joe's mouth but my guess is he's going to say something to the effect of we're not talking about "conservatives" here, so obviously his EG's dad has no parental rights.
> 
> I mean, isn't that what it always come down to for Joe?


You are babbling, again.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> My personal experience is if you were to put you, me or your average law enforcement officer into a real life situation with unknown actors, in a hostage situation where a deranged cult leader is using human shields... that the chance of mistakes being made is quite high.  Always easy to second guess later on, or to make cracks about destroying the town to save the town.  But I'm not sure how fair that is to the people who were there.


ATF knew what they were getting into.  Hotheads on the scene who were embarrassed about criticism of the results of the initial assault overruled those who advocated for patience and safety.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> How does that kid (now adult) think about what happened to him?


You should ask his psychiatrist.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 4, 2019)

espola said:


> ATF knew what they were getting into.  Hotheads on the scene who were embarrassed about criticism of the results of the initial assault overruled those who advocated for patience and safety.


Your post reminds me of that quote by Cormac McCarthy that says something to the effect of “you never know what worse luck, you bad luck saved you from.”  As I recall the siege at Waco lasted almost two months. What if it went on another two months and then DK gave all his followers the Jonestown Koolaid, and all of them died.  Would that be a better outcome? 

Also I can’t help but notice that in a world of copycat mass shooters- the government actions made enough of an impression that no one is copycatting Waco. Think that also has to be factored into how we judge events on that day. So while I agree the outcome was far from ideal, let’s not get ahead of ourselves in talking by pretending it couldn’t have been much worse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

Why do democrats hate black people so and then pretend to be down for the struggle?

Why are the tolerant leftists so violent?
*Democrats and Bloody Sunday*

Posted at 11:30 am on March 4, 2019 by Mike Ford






Alabama State troopers attack civil-rights demonstrators outside Selma, Alabama, on Bloody Sunday, March 7, 1965-Wikipedia

On March 7, 1965, peaceful black protestors, attempting to march from Selma to Montgomery in support of black civil rights, were brutally beaten with batons and tear gassed by Alabama State Troopers and paramilitary auxiliaries—for simply attempting to exercise their civil rights.

Fast forward to 2019–Yesterday marked the anniversary of that “Bloody Sunday” in Selma. I note with interest that several Democrat presidential candidates took part in those ceremonies yesterday, ceremonies recognizing the sacrifice of those earlier protestors. The cast was a Who’s Who Of Democrat leaders; Hillary Clinton, Jesse Jackson, Cory Booker, Bernie Sanders and Sherwood Brown among others. See video.


My question here is, Just how did the Democrat Party manage to hijack the civil rights movement and then manage to steal credit for it? A simple bit of research shows that it was the Democrat Governor of Alabama who promoted and protected segregationist policies, even to the point of defying Federal court orders.





It was the Democrat local officials who beat these peaceful protestors to a bloody pulp on that and other days. Remember, it was the Democrats who created the Ku Klux Klan as their very own enforcement arm in resistance to Federal edicts during the Post Civil War era called “Reconstruction.”

Moving back to the Bloody Sunday decade, it was the Democrats who tried to stall civil rights legislation; the Democrats who attempted to deny blacks the sovereign franchise and passed local laws and ordinances that required separate dining and bathroom facilities for blacks.

Today, the racism is more insidious. Democrats promote federal and state programs that foster want, deprivation and envy. Democrats continue to keep black and other minorities as slaves to the government dependency of the Democrat plantation.

These same leftists, members of the same party who enslaved so many families…and continue to do so, are continuing to advocate for the modern version of personal degradation and servitude—government dependency. This servitude presupposes that blacks and other minorities just can’t cut it. They aren’t smart enough or motivated enough to make it without the “White Saviors” riding in to their rescue.

These leftists have no shame. How dare they—How DARE they, parade and preen as they strut down the avenue and across the bridge stained with the blood from innocents who,were peacefully protesting decades of ill treatment at the hands of…Democrats.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone know what POS is responsible for this?
> 
> *Russia is squeezing NASA for more than $3.3 billion — and there's little anyone can do about it*
> 
> ...



*There's the " Russian Collusion "....along with the " Uranium One " Crimes .......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Your post reminds me of that quote by Cormac McCarthy that says something to the effect of “you never know what worse luck, you bad luck saved you from.”  As I recall the siege at Waco lasted almost two months. What if it went on another two months and then DK gave all his followers the Jonestown Koolaid, and all of them died.  Would that be a better outcome?
> 
> Also I can’t help but notice that in a world of copycat mass shooters- the government actions made enough of an impression that no one is copycatting Waco. Think that also has to be factored into how we judge events on that day. So while I agree the outcome was far from ideal, let’s not get ahead of ourselves in talking by pretending it couldn’t have been much worse.



*The above post is the result of drinking " Pelosi Vineyards " products.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

*EMPLOYEES UNCOVER ONGOING CENSORED SEARCH WORK...*

*TECH GIANT DENIES...*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should ask his psychiatrist.


We don't have to.  he has done multitudes of interviews.


----------



## espola (Mar 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Your post reminds me of that quote by Cormac McCarthy that says something to the effect of “you never know what worse luck, you bad luck saved you from.”  As I recall the siege at Waco lasted almost two months. What if it went on another two months and then DK gave all his followers the Jonestown Koolaid, and all of them died.  Would that be a better outcome?
> 
> Also I can’t help but notice that in a world of copycat mass shooters- the government actions made enough of an impression that no one is copycatting Waco. Think that also has to be factored into how we judge events on that day. So while I agree the outcome was far from ideal, let’s not get ahead of ourselves in talking by pretending it couldn’t have been much worse.


I don't know.  What if?

Perhaps the reason we don't see any more Wacos is because law enforcement authorities have learned a lesson in how not to act.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> My personal experience is if you were to put you, me or your average law enforcement officer into a real life situation with unknown actors, in a hostage situation where a deranged cult leader is using human shields... that the chance of mistakes being made is quite high.  Always easy to second guess later on, or to make cracks about destroying the town to save the town.  But I'm not sure how fair that is to the people who were there.



*" They " didn't make mistakes.....it was deliberate and documented.*

*Just ask Janet ( Freak Show ) Reno.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

*Girl Scouts Partner with Abortion Industry, ‘Anal Sex’ Promoter Teen Vogue*

 
_





AFP/Getty Images
DR. SUSAN BERRY 4 Mar 2019 
*Two former participants in Girl Scouts say the organization enjoys a “cozy relationship” with the abortion industry, including Planned Parenthood, and now Teen Vogue, a magazine that promotes “reproductive justice” and has offered a tutorial on anal sex.*

Ann Saladin, creator of MyGirlScoutCouncil.com, and co-editor Christy Volanski, have spent nearly a decade documenting Girl Scouts USA’s relationships with the abortion industry, Planned Parenthood, and political leaders who support abortion and a left-wing agenda in general.


“At the very least, it’s a cozy relationship,” Volanski told Breitbart News as she described the ties between the Girl Scouts, the abortion industry and, specifically, Planned Parenthood.

On Friday, MyGirlScoutCouncil posted to Facebook that the Girl Scouts Gold Award – its highest honor – went to a “reproductive health justice” project to “educate people about and destigmatize access to women’s healthcare”:


In December, the Girl Scouts of the Central California Coast Instagram account featured a post celebrating alumna and former Supreme Court Justice Sandra Day O’Connor, specifically because “she was a key swing vote in many important cases, including the upholding of Roe v. Wade“:










Conflicting information from the Girl Scouts and the organization’s officials about its ties to the abortion industry has stirred up further controversy about these relationships.

The organization states on its website, regarding the issues of human sexuality, birth control, and abortion, it “does not take a position or develop materials on these issues.” Similarly, Girl Scouts denies having “a relationship or partnership with Planned Parenthood.”

Volanski noted, however, that local Girl Scout councils and individual troops are permitted to partner with Planned Parenthood.

In the video below from October 2011 – cited by PJ Media – former Girl Scouts USA CEO Kathy Cloninger confirmed a partnership between Girl Scouts and Planned Parenthood.

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

These feminists are going a bit too far.

TEACHER ACCUSED OF SEXUALLY ASSAULTING 14-YEAR-OLD STUDENT MORE THAN 100 TIMES
https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019/03/04/teacher-accused-of-sexually-assaulting-14-year-old-student-more-than-100-times/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

I would like to see where this ends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh great, I didn't want to go over there anyway.






FREE PORN BAN IN UK


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

*Mollie Tibbetts Murder Suspect Requests Hispanic-Majority Jury Pool*
8,950


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I would like to see where this ends.


Is that a dude? Sure looks like it could be . . . not that there is anything wrong with that, you lusting over that that is, to each his own.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that a dude? Sure looks like it could be . . . not that there is anything wrong with that, you lusting over that that is, to each his own.


Either way, the where this ends for Joe is with a palm full of his wife's hand lotion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that a dude? Sure looks like it could be . . . not that there is anything wrong with that, you lusting over that that is, to each his own.


That's Halle Berry you queerbait.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

LANDMARK DECISION: Alabama Court Rules Aborted Baby Is A Person With Rights
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44289/landmark-decision-alabama-court-rules-aborted-baby-hank-berrien


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> LANDMARK DECISION: Alabama Court Rules Aborted Baby Is A Person With Rights
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/44289/landmark-decision-alabama-court-rules-aborted-baby-hank-berrien


That ruling will last for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Either way, the where this ends for Joe is with a palm full of his wife's hand lotion.


So that's why my right hand is so soft and silky, thx.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's Halle Berry you queerbait.


Why thanks, but no thanks I'm not that kinda guy. You really must be frustrated if just reading my words gets you hot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that a dude? Sure looks like it could be . . . not that there is anything wrong with that, you lusting over that that is, to each his own.


Busy erasing all doubt....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why thanks, but no thanks I'm not that kinda guy. You really must be frustrated if just reading my words gets you hot.


Ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2019)

*National leaders: Border at breaking point, El Paso highlighted as site of humanitarian crisis*
Aaron Martinez, El Paso TimesPublished 2:55 p.m. MT March 5, 2019 | Updated 8:36 a.m. MT March 6, 2019

Federal immigration law enforcement leaders said the United States is facing a massive “border security and humanitarian crisis” and is at a “breaking point” while highlighting El Paso as an example of the overwhelming number of migrants coming to the U.S.

U.S. Customs and Border Protection Commissioner Kevin K. McAleenan and United States Border Patrol Chief of Operations Brian Hastings held a news conference Tuesday in Washington D.C. to announce the large increase of apprehensions being made by Border Patrol agents.

The latest statistics show that agents are on pace to break the record numbers of migrant crossings set last year.

https://www.elpasotimes.com/news/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

How about they hire the best person for the JOB!
NFL Officials Hold Meetings Aimed at Hiring More Minority Coaches


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

Crazy Town,


*Critics: Will Smith Too Light-Skinned to Play Serena Williams’ Father in ‘King Richard’ Film*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So that's why my right hand is so soft and silky, thx.


Andy likes to post about masturbating. It's probably on his mind a lot otherwise why else would he post about it?


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh great, I didn't want to go over there anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*It's ALL about the " Pound Sterlings " ....! *


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Andy likes to post about masturbating. It's probably on his mind a lot otherwise why else would he post about it?



*Remember he posted about driving long haul trucks high on Methamphetamine...*

*He also posted about traipsing around in his " Garden " sans clothing...... *
*Poor Poor neighbors, the photos of his backyard don't show very high " Walls ".....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 6, 2019)

Great read..

Twenty years ago, in Nashville, Tennessee, during the first week of January, 1996, more than 4,000 baseball coaches descended upon the Opryland Hotel for the 52nd annual ABCA's convention. While I waited in line to register with the hotel staff, I heard other more veteran coaches rumbling about the lineup of speakers scheduled to present during the weekend. One name kept resurfacing, always with the same sentiment — “John Scolinos is here? Oh, man, worth every penny of my airfare.” Who is John Scolinos, I wondered. No matter; I was just happy to be there.

 In 1996, Coach Scolinos was 78 years old and five years retired from a college coaching career that began in 1948. He shuffled to the stage to an impressive standing ovation, wearing dark polyester pants, a light blue shirt, and a string around his neck from which home plate hung — a full-sized, stark-white home plate. Seriously, I wondered, who is this guy? After speaking for twenty-five minutes, not once mentioning the prop hanging around his neck, Coach Scolinos appeared to notice the snickering among some of the coaches. Even those who knew Coach Scolinos had to wonder exactly where he was going with this, or if he had simply forgotten about home plate since he’d gotten on stage. 

Then, finally … “You’re probably all wondering why I’m wearing home plate around my neck,” he said, his voice growing irascible. I laughed along with the others, acknowledging the possibility. “I may be old, but I’m not crazy. The reason I stand before you today is to share with you baseball people what I’ve learned in my life, what I’ve learned about home plate in my 78 years.” 

Several hands went up when Scolinos asked how many Little League coaches were in the room. “Do you know how wide home plate is in Little League?” After a pause, someone offered, “Seventeen inches?”, more of a question than answer. “That’s right,” he said. “How about in Babe Ruth’s day? Any Babe Ruth coaches in the house?” Another long pause. “Seventeen inches?” a guess from another reluctant coach. “That’s right,” said Scolinos. “Now, how many high school coaches do we have in the room?” Hundreds of hands shot up, as the pattern began to appear. “How wide is home plate in high school baseball?” “Seventeen inches,” they said, sounding more confident. “You’re right!” Scolinos barked. “And you college coaches, how wide is home plate in college?” “Seventeen inches!” we said, in unison. “Any Minor League coaches here? How wide is home plate in pro ball?”............“Seventeen inches!” “RIGHT! And in the Major Leagues, how wide home plate is in the Major Leagues? “Seventeen inches!” “SEV-EN-TEEN INCHES!” he confirmed, his voice bellowing off the walls. “And what do they do with a Big League pitcher who can’t throw the ball over seventeen inches?” Pause. “They send him to Pocatello !” he hollered, drawing raucous laughter. “What they don’t do is this: they don’t say, ‘Ah, that’s okay, Jimmy. If you can’t hit a seventeen-inch target? We’ll make it eighteen inches or nineteen inches. We’ll make it twenty inches so you have a better chance of hitting it. If you can’t hit that, let us know so we can make it wider still, say twenty-five inches.'” Pause. “Coaches… what do we do when your best player shows up late to practice? or when our team rules forbid facial hair and a guy shows up unshaven? What if he gets caught drinking? Do we hold him accountable? Or do we change the rules to fit him? Do we widen home plate? " The chuckles gradually faded as four thousand coaches grew quiet, the fog lifting as the old coach’s message began to unfold. 

He turned the plate toward himself and, using a Sharpie, began to draw something. When he turned it toward the crowd, point up, a house was revealed, complete with a freshly drawn door and two windows. “This is the problem in our homes today. With our marriages, with the way we parent our kids. With our discipline. We don’t teach accountability to our kids, and there is no consequence for failing to meet standards. We just widen the plate!” Pause. Then, to the point at the top of the house he added a small American flag. “This is the problem in our schools today. The quality of our education is going downhill fast and teachers have been stripped of the tools they need to be successful, and to educate and discipline our young people. We are allowing others to widen home plate! Where is that getting us?” Silence. He replaced the flag with a Cross. “And this is the problem in the Church, where powerful people in positions of authority have taken advantage of young children, only to have such an atrocity swept under the rug for years. Our church leaders are widening home plate for themselves! And we allow it.” “And the same is true with our government. Our so-called representatives make rules for us that don’t apply to themselves. They take bribes from lobbyists and foreign countries. They no longer serve us. And we allow them to widen home plate! We see our country falling into a dark abyss while we just watch.” I was amazed. 

At a baseball convention where I expected to learn something about curve balls and bunting and how to run better practices, I had learned something far more valuable. From an old man with home plate strung around his neck, I had learned something about life, about myself, about my own weaknesses and about my responsibilities as a leader. I had to hold myself and others accountable to that which I knew to be right, lest our families, our faith, and our society continue down an undesirable path. “If I am lucky,” Coach Scolinos concluded, “you will remember one thing from this old coach today. It is this: "If we fail to hold ourselves to a higher standard, a standard of what we know to be right; if we fail to hold our spouses and our children to the same standards, if we are unwilling or unable to provide a consequence when they do not meet the standard; and if our schools & churches & our government fail to hold themselves accountable to those they serve, there is but one thing to look forward to …” With that, he held home plate in front of his chest, turned it around, and revealed its dark black backside, “…We have dark days ahead!.” 

Note: Coach Scolinos died in 2009 at the age of 91, but not before touching the lives of hundreds of players and coaches, including mine. Meeting him at my first ABCA convention kept me returning year after year, looking for similar wisdom and inspiration from other coaches. He is the best clinic speaker the ABCA has ever known because he was so much more than a baseball coach. His message was clear: “Coaches, keep your players—no matter how good they are—your own children, your churches, your government, and most of all, keep yourself at seventeen inches." And this my friends is what our country has become and what is wrong with it today, and now go out there and fix it! "Don't widen the plate."


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

QUOTE="Multi Sport, post: 252043, member: 737"

Great read..

Twenty years ago, in Nashville, Tennessee, during the first week of January, 1996, more than 4,000 baseball coaches descended upon the Opryland Hotel for the 52nd annual ABCA's convention. While I waited in line to register with the hotel staff, I heard other more veteran coaches rumbling about the lineup of speakers scheduled to present during the weekend. One name kept resurfacing, always with the same sentiment — “John Scolinos is here? Oh, man, worth every penny of my airfare.” Who is John Scolinos, I wondered. No matter; I was just happy to be there.

In 1996, Coach Scolinos was 78 years old and five years retired from a college coaching career that began in 1948. He shuffled to the stage to an impressive standing ovation, wearing dark polyester pants, a light blue shirt, and a string around his neck from which home plate hung — a full-sized, stark-white home plate. Seriously, I wondered, who is this guy? After speaking for twenty-five minutes, not once mentioning the prop hanging around his neck, Coach Scolinos appeared to notice the snickering among some of the coaches. Even those who knew Coach Scolinos had to wonder exactly where he was going with this, or if he had simply forgotten about home plate since he’d gotten on stage.

Then, finally … “You’re probably all wondering why I’m wearing home plate around my neck,” he said, his voice growing irascible. I laughed along with the others, acknowledging the possibility. “I may be old, but I’m not crazy. The reason I stand before you today is to share with you baseball people what I’ve learned in my life, what I’ve learned about home plate in my 78 years.”

Several hands went up when Scolinos asked how many Little League coaches were in the room. “Do you know how wide home plate is in Little League?” After a pause, someone offered, “Seventeen inches?”, more of a question than answer. “That’s right,” he said. “How about in Babe Ruth’s day? Any Babe Ruth coaches in the house?” Another long pause. “Seventeen inches?” a guess from another reluctant coach. “That’s right,” said Scolinos. “Now, how many high school coaches do we have in the room?” Hundreds of hands shot up, as the pattern began to appear. “How wide is home plate in high school baseball?” “Seventeen inches,” they said, sounding more confident. “You’re right!” Scolinos barked. “And you college coaches, how wide is home plate in college?” “Seventeen inches!” we said, in unison. “Any Minor League coaches here? How wide is home plate in pro ball?”............“Seventeen inches!” “RIGHT! And in the Major Leagues, how wide home plate is in the Major Leagues? “Seventeen inches!” “SEV-EN-TEEN INCHES!” he confirmed, his voice bellowing off the walls. “And what do they do with a Big League pitcher who can’t throw the ball over seventeen inches?” Pause. “They send him to Pocatello !” he hollered, drawing raucous laughter. “What they don’t do is this: they don’t say, ‘Ah, that’s okay, Jimmy. If you can’t hit a seventeen-inch target? We’ll make it eighteen inches or nineteen inches. We’ll make it twenty inches so you have a better chance of hitting it. If you can’t hit that, let us know so we can make it wider still, say twenty-five inches.'” Pause. “Coaches… what do we do when your best player shows up late to practice? or when our team rules forbid facial hair and a guy shows up unshaven? What if he gets caught drinking? Do we hold him accountable? Or do we change the rules to fit him? Do we widen home plate? " The chuckles gradually faded as four thousand coaches grew quiet, the fog lifting as the old coach’s message began to unfold.

He turned the plate toward himself and, using a Sharpie, began to draw something. When he turned it toward the crowd, point up, a house was revealed, complete with a freshly drawn door and two windows. “This is the problem in our homes today. With our marriages, with the way we parent our kids. With our discipline. We don’t teach accountability to our kids, and there is no consequence for failing to meet standards. We just widen the plate!” Pause. Then, to the point at the top of the house he added a small American flag. “This is the problem in our schools today. The quality of our education is going downhill fast and teachers have been stripped of the tools they need to be successful, and to educate and discipline our young people. We are allowing others to widen home plate! Where is that getting us?” Silence. He replaced the flag with a Cross. “And this is the problem in the Church, where powerful people in positions of authority have taken advantage of young children, only to have such an atrocity swept under the rug for years. Our church leaders are widening home plate for themselves! And we allow it.” “And the same is true with our government. Our so-called representatives make rules for us that don’t apply to themselves. They take bribes from lobbyists and foreign countries. They no longer serve us. And we allow them to widen home plate! We see our country falling into a dark abyss while we just watch.” I was amazed.

At a baseball convention where I expected to learn something about curve balls and bunting and how to run better practices, I had learned something far more valuable. From an old man with home plate strung around his neck, I had learned something about life, about myself, about my own weaknesses and about my responsibilities as a leader. I had to hold myself and others accountable to that which I knew to be right, lest our families, our faith, and our society continue down an undesirable path. “If I am lucky,” Coach Scolinos concluded, “you will remember one thing from this old coach today. It is this: "If we fail to hold ourselves to a higher standard, a standard of what we know to be right; if we fail to hold our spouses and our children to the same standards, if we are unwilling or unable to provide a consequence when they do not meet the standard; and if our schools & churches & our government fail to hold themselves accountable to those they serve, there is but one thing to look forward to …” With that, he held home plate in front of his chest, turned it around, and revealed its dark black backside, “…We have dark days ahead!.”

Note: Coach Scolinos died in 2009 at the age of 91, but not before touching the lives of hundreds of players and coaches, including mine. Meeting him at my first ABCA convention kept me returning year after year, looking for similar wisdom and inspiration from other coaches. He is the best clinic speaker the ABCA has ever known because he was so much more than a baseball coach. His message was clear: “Coaches, keep your players—no matter how good they are—your own children, your churches, your government, and most of all, keep yourself at seventeen inches." And this my friends is what our country has become and what is wrong with it today, and now go out there and fix it! "Don't widen the plate."


/QUOTE





*THANK YOU !!!!!!*

*Thank You Multi Sport !!!!!*

*That is the BEST POST I have read in ages !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2019)

*WALSH: A Football Star Is Acquitted Of A Rape Charge That Derailed His Career. This Is Why We Can't 'Believe All Women.'*





Photo by Joe Robbins/Getty Images






By  Matt Walsh 
 @mattwalshblog 
March 6, 2019
  views
As The Daily Wire reported this week, a former star football player for Baylor University and surefire early-round NFL draft pick was acquitted in a high-profile sexual assault case.











The accuser claimed that the player, Shawn Oakman, raped her in his apartment near campus. It took the jury only two hours to find the defendant not guilty. It's easy to see why. There was never any real evidence to prove the accuser's claim. The only evidence the prosecution had at its disposal was the word of the accuser, the testimony of a few of her friends who say they found her disheveled and distraught after the fact, and vaginal injuries that medical experts for the defense testified could have easily been sustained in a consensual encounter with a 300-pound man.

The defense, on the other hand, was better equipped. The woman texted Oakman, with whom she'd previously had a sexual relationship, to come meet her at a bar on the night of the alleged assault. She willingly went back to Oakman's apartment, even texting a friend on the way to say that she was "okay." Oakman's roommate, who was in the apartment at the time, testified that he didn't hear any screams or any indication of a struggle coming from the defendant's bedroom. The woman said she was too drunk to consent or to remember many of the details of the assault, but several witnesses reported that she appeared perfectly lucid. There was also evidence that the accuser performed oral sex on Oakman, which would contradict her description of the assault. Also, a forensic digital analyst took the stand to report that text messages asking Oakman to come to the bar were deleted from the woman's phone.

Oakman had physical evidence, circumstantial evidence, and eye witnesses to corroborate his version of events. It's no wonder the jury came to the conclusion it did. But the story doesn't end here for Oakman. He will have to wear the Accused Rapist label around his neck for the rest of his life. And even if he is still able to salvage a football career — which seems likely, given his talent — he will not be able to recoup the money and professional prestige that a first-round selection in the NFL draft would have afforded him


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Thought this was an interesting read.  Why are so many ideas that have the vast bi-partisan majority of American's support (Medicare to negotiate for lower drug prices, strong privacy laws, etc.) being totally ignored by the politicians? 



> *The Oppression of the Supermajority*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/05/opinion/oppression-majority.html
> 
> We are told that America is divided and polarized as never before. Yet when it comes to many important areas of policy, that simply isn’t true.
> ...


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Great read..
> 
> Twenty years ago, in Nashville, Tennessee, during the first week of January, 1996, more than 4,000 baseball coaches descended upon the Opryland Hotel for the 52nd annual ABCA's convention. While I waited in line to register with the hotel staff, I heard other more veteran coaches rumbling about the lineup of speakers scheduled to present during the weekend. One name kept resurfacing, always with the same sentiment — “John Scolinos is here? Oh, man, worth every penny of my airfare.” Who is John Scolinos, I wondered. No matter; I was just happy to be there.
> 
> ...


Does that mean we szhould keep  criminal lunatics out of the White House?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Does that mean we szhould keep  criminal lunatics out of the White House?


Heck... he's got the support of around 40% of the people.  There are issues like not allowing the government to start negotiate drug prices that are have only 20% approval and somehow we can't get any movement on those issues either.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Andy likes to post about masturbating. It's probably on his mind a lot otherwise why else would he post about it?


So sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So sad.


The truth sometimes hurts big fella.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The truth sometimes hurts big fella.


You once again, miss the point and try to be cute.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Heck... he's got the support of around 40% of the people.  There are issues like not allowing the government to start negotiate drug prices that are have only 20% approval and somehow we can't get any movement on those issues either.


Nixon had a 25% approval rating when he entered the helicopter in disgrace. However just one year earlier he was almost to 70%. Things change.  Sometimes quickly.  Just look at the chart I reference.

https://historyinpieces.com/research/nixon-approval-ratings


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So sad.


How many posters, excluding you, post about it? You're the only..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You once again, miss the point and try to be cute.


I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How many posters, excluding you, post about it? You're the only..


How many posters post pictures of celebrity half naked, (sometimes taken by a peeping tom) other than Joe? It is a direct correlation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> How many posters post pictures of celebrity half naked, (sometimes taken by a peeping tom) other than Joe? It is a direct correlation.


You're welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> How many posters post pictures of celebrity half naked, (sometimes taken by a peeping tom) other than Joe? It is a direct correlation.


Peeping Tom? Or maybe a pose.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> How many posters post pictures of celebrity half naked, (sometimes taken by a peeping tom) other than Joe? It is a direct correlation.


Are you trying to deflect or change the subject?You posted "so sad" in regards to me posting that YOU seem to like to post about masturbating. You're the only person who has done that and now somehow it's the Sheriffs fault? Good grief Andy.. just freaking own it!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

UCLA Students Ask for $40 Million Black Student Center


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Peeping Tom? Or maybe a pose.


What's going on with you Joe?  The other day you were complaining about England blocking free porn.  Now your posting creeper pics of women in swimsuits...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What's going on with you Joe?  The other day you were complaining about England blocking free porn.  Now your posting creeper pics of women in swimsuits...


This goes back a year or 2 with me and Andy, he thinks these pictures are from a peeping tom and I say she is posing. She is that way.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you trying to deflect or change the subject?You posted "so sad" in regards to me posting that YOU seem to like to post about masturbating. You're the only person who has done that and now somehow it's the Sheriffs fault? Good grief Andy.. just freaking own it!


My post about joe jerking off was funny.  You having a tizzy about it was sad.  I have no issue with joe man handling his special purpose.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My post about joe jerking off was funny.  You having a tizzy about it was sad.  I have no issue with joe man handling his special purpose.


Whatever you say big fella. You're post are funny, your kids an expert, you're not an elitist. Keep posting big guy, I need more laughs today.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Whatever you say big fella. You're post are funny, your kids an expert, you're not an elitist. Keep posting big guy, I need more laughs today.


I am funny, I am big.  My kid the expert was definitely tongue in check since she got out of school a couple weeks ago.  You thinking I am an elitist, is funny.  You not knowing the difference between an elitist and an arrogant ass, as well as you having some sort of personal thing with me is sad. That is my emotion. You can have your own.  I am glad I can make you laugh.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am funny, I am big.  My kid the expert was definitely tongue in check since she got out of school a couple weeks ago.  You thinking I am an elitist, is funny.  You not knowing the difference between an elitist and an arrogant ass, as well as you having some sort of personal thing with me is sad. That is my emotion. You can have your own.  I am glad I can make you laugh.


haha  
Oh Andy, how did you let yourself get sucked into a conversation with that idiot?  You're too nice...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> haha
> Oh Andy, how did you let yourself get sucked into a conversation with that idiot?  You're too nice...


I know.  We share a past history with one guilty pleading attempting underage molester. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Booter (Mar 7, 2019)

*JOHN KELLY UNLOADS: WORKING FOR TRUMP WAS AWFUL, AND HIS WALL IS STUPID
*
John Kelly,who left the administration in January, tore into his former boss’s immigration platform, calling the wall a “waste of money” and breaking with the president’s characterization of immigrants from Mexico and Central America as violent and dangerous to Americans. “They’re overwhelmingly not criminals,” Kelly said. “They’re people coming up here for economic purposes. I don’t blame them for that.”

“We don’t need a wall from sea to shining sea,” the retired general added

Kelly not only bashed Trump’s signature issue, he also seemed to take a dig at Trump himself, calling his year and a half as chief of staff “the least enjoyable job” he’s ever had, and telling the crowd that he saw his role as a civic duty—one he would have likely carried out if Hillary Clinton, Trump’s mortal enemy, had won the 2016 election and asked him to fill it instead.

Throughout his White House tenure, Kelly was sometimes regarded as one of the “adults in the room,” a kind of frustrated dad to Trump’s screaming toddler. Of course, that characterization has always been flawed. Kelly, at times, enabled some of Trump’s worst tendencies, including in 2017 when he launched a vicious, false attack on Rep. Frederica Wilson, the congresswoman who’d criticized the president’s comments to the widow of soldier La David Johnson. He also dismissed and papered over horrifying abuse allegations against former White House staff secretary Rob Porter. And, naturally, his mandate to contain Trump did not go quite as planned.

Still, Kelly represented a faction of the administration that maintained at least _some_ independence from Trump, however small. That cadre is mostly gone, forced out and replaced by what seems to be evermore sycophantic Trump devotees. That Kelly is publicly breaking with the president after the fact may bolster his image as a one-time moderating influence on Trump, albeit one that, like so many others, ultimately proved unsuccessful.

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/03/john-kelly-unloads-working-for-trump-was-awful-his-border-wall-is-stupid


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am funny, I am big.  My kid the expert was definitely tongue in check since she got out of school a couple weeks ago.  You thinking I am an elitist, is funny.  You not knowing the difference between an elitist and an arrogant ass, as well as you having some sort of personal thing with me is sad. That is my emotion. You can have your own.  I am glad I can make you laugh.


Of course you're funny, you said so yourself. The fact that you chose to get defensive about what you posted says volumes about you, not me,  I just pointed it out. 

But you're right, you're a big fella. You always reminded me of a shorter version of the wrestler Man Mountain Mike. Speaking of your daughters ex fiancee I ran into him a few months ago. Awkward...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

One comment I will make, is having now lived almost 2 years in "Progressive" controlled NYC... is boy have I soured on socialists.  The highest taxes in the country, beat up infrastructure and what feels like everyday another story about how another of the progressive pet projects has blown through another billion with no results.  

I love the city but it's hard not to feel like the future of the country is out west.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> One comment I will make, is having now lived almost 2 years in "Progressive" controlled NYC... is boy have I soured on socialists.  The highest taxes in the country, beat up infrastructure and what feels like everyday another story about how another of the progressive pet projects has blown through another billion with no results.
> 
> I love the city but it's hard not to feel like the future of the country is out west.


Wow.
I agree with you on the first part, but have you been to San Francisco or Downtown LA or San Diego lately?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

The evil the Left's disrespect for life has bred
MARCH 8, 2019
This is what the Left hath wrought: the notion that infanticide is not only tolerable and legal, but morally defensible.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/the_evil_the_lefts_disrespect_for_life_has_bred.html


----------



## messy (Mar 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wow.
> I agree with you on the first part, but have you been to San Francisco or Downtown LA or San Diego lately?


The increasing income inequality and lower taxes prevent, even in a growing economy, infrastructure work or assistance to the homeless.
In fact, a significant infrastructure program was Trump's only good idea, but McConnell told him no at the outset of his presidency.
But the wealthy in SF and SD and LA are doing better than ever, for sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The increasing income inequality and lower taxes prevent, even in a growing economy, infrastructure work or assistance to the homeless.
> In fact, a significant infrastructure program was Trump's only good idea, but McConnell told him no at the outset of his presidency.
> But the wealthy in SF and SD and LA are doing better than ever, for sure.


That is why you people shouldn't dismiss churches. The government isn't the solution. You people think the government is the divinity, if the government can give you it, the government can take it away.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wow.
> I agree with you on the first part, but have you been to San Francisco or Downtown LA or San Diego lately?


Can't really speak to San Fran or the Salty Dog... but DTLA has really come to life.  Have a friend down there and I can remember 5 years ago when I'd visit him it was like driving to the Bat Cave it was so dark and empty.  Now there are lights and life everywhere.  My take, and I work and spend time in cities all across the country from Miami, Austin, Boise to NYC & LA... most cities are going through a renaissance as the countries population is leaving the suburbs and heading back into the urban centers.  Not to say 'gentrification' is all good, but if you like living in cities it's boom times.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The increasing income inequality and lower taxes prevent, even in a growing economy, infrastructure work or assistance to the homeless.
> In fact, a significant infrastructure program was Trump's only good idea, but McConnell told him no at the outset of his presidency.
> But the wealthy in SF and SD and LA are doing better than ever, for sure.


I agree.  In much the same way small towns in rural America are dying, the culture and people that traditionally lived in places like Harlem are also getting squeezed out.  And I think in both cases, most people agree something needs to be done to protect the have-nots.  That said, having now lived in a place where the "progressives" are in charge... it doesn't feel like they are proving to be any better at solving any of these problem.. despite spending a lot more $$ for the same results.  It's even worse when you look at infrastructure here in NYC- where the highest taxes in the nation buy you third world pot holes and train delays.  They certainly haven't improved the public schools, reduced the number of homeless, or fixed the subway.

Yes I'll agree Trump and McConnell suck and are plainly sticking it to blue states, but maintaining a cities infrastructure fall primarily on local politicians not the federal government...  so I can't blame this on them.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is why you people shouldn't dismiss churches. The government isn't the solution. You people think the government is the divinity, if the government can give you it, the government can take it away.


And churches can't take it away? Please........


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> And churches can't take it away? Please........


Correct. An individual church may end supporting a particular charity or cause and move onto another but snother will take its place. The church as a whole will always be found helping the less fortunate in ways that you will never know unless you are directly involved.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I agree.  In much the same way small towns in rural America are dying, the culture and people that traditionally lived in places like Harlem are also getting squeezed out.  And I think in both cases, most people agree something needs to be done to protect the have-nots.  That said, having now lived in a place where the "progressives" are in charge... it doesn't feel like they are proving to be any better at solving any of these problem.. despite spending a lot more $$ for the same results.  It's even worse when you look at infrastructure here in NYC- where the highest taxes in the nation buy you third world pot holes and train delays.  They certainly haven't improved the public schools, reduced the number of homeless, or fixed the subway.
> 
> Yes I'll agree Trump and McConnell suck and are plainly sticking it to blue states, but maintaining a cities infrastructure fall primarily on local politicians not the federal government...  so I can't blame this on them.


So, you agree with messy? Someone call CNN. What a dope.

*BTW Happy Womens Day.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is why you people shouldn't dismiss churches. The government isn't the solution. You people think the government is the divinity, if the government can give you it, the government can take it away.


People are being taught to look to the government for help instead of the church. Government is all knowing and knows best is an easy sell these days with all the church scandals going on... too many people making big $$ in the church now and that leads to corruption, just like in the government.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Correct. An individual church may end supporting a particular charity or cause and move onto another but snother will take its place. The church as a whole will always be found helping the less fortunate in ways that you will never know unless you are directly involved.


I have not always been a agnostic church questioner. My sister runs a food bank out of her church.  It is right next door to the Head Start center that is also located at the church.  Both receive funds from outside sources besides the church and both could function without the church but the congregations support is great. The issue I have is organizations like the Catholic Church where their mythology over rules the science and they tell people in Africa that condoms do not stop AIDS so don't wear them. It is a sin against God.  That my friend is fucked up. It is evil. And there lies the problem.  if we take the moneys that churches are given and then redirect those funds to NGO's and other organizations, you will see the impact without as much bullshit from mythology.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> People are being taught to look to the government for help instead of the church. Government is all knowing and knows best is an easy sell these days with all the church scandals going on... too many people making big $$ in the church now and that leads to corruption, just like in the government.


That is not a new phenomenon. The largest, most influential and wealthiest organization in the world is the Catholic Church. They still can't get their shit together because of the doctrines that are millennium old and the patriarchal power structure that emboldens them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is not a new phenomenon. The largest, most influential and wealthiest organization in the world is the Catholic Church. They still can't get their shit together because of the doctrines that are millennium old and the patriarchal power structure that emboldens them.


Sounds like the democrats.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> That is not a new phenomenon. The largest, most influential and wealthiest organization in the world is the Catholic Church. They still can't get their shit together because of the doctrines that are millennium old and the patriarchal power structure that emboldens them.


The Catholic Church does have its issues but its doctrines are not it. It's the people, like in any organization, that cause the problems. Like I said.. too many people making big $$ and add  power to that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have not always been a agnostic church questioner. My sister runs a food bank out of her church.  It is right next door to the Head Start center that is also located at the church.  Both receive funds from outside sources besides the church and both could function without the church but the congregations support is great. The issue I have is organizations like the Catholic Church where their mythology over rules the science and they tell people in Africa that condoms do not stop AIDS so don't wear them. It is a sin against God.  That my friend is fucked up. It is evil. And there lies the problem.  if we take the moneys that churches are given and then redirect those funds to NGO's and other organizations, you will see the impact without as much bullshit from mythology.


I would never suggest someone not use a condom to protect against STDs.. what your source for that story?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

As per white Virginia democrats I thought this was OK now?

*Recent Marine blackface incident prompts questions in military...*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I would never suggest someone not use a condom to protect against STDs.. what your source for that story?


https://www.salon.com/2015/11/30/catholic_dogmas_are_killing_people_in_africa/
https://www.catholicnewsagency.com/news/the-pope-was-right-about-condoms-and-hiv-49253

The Pope.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> https://www.salon.com/2015/11/30/catholic_dogmas_are_killing_people_in_africa/
> https://www.catholicnewsagency.com/news/the-pope-was-right-about-condoms-and-hiv-49253
> 
> The Pope.


Did you read the second article? Doesn't exactly make your point, in fact the article never states that the Catholic Church says not to use a condom.

"The Catholic Church has always held that artificial contraception use is immoral. In a 2010 book interview that made waves, *Pope Benedict XVI said that while using a condom can represent a step in the right direction as far as showing concern for the other person*, it is still an immoral solution to the HIV crisis."

The other link, the hit piece by Salon.. well that was anything but biased. 

So I take it you have a problem with abstinence? If you read the second article you would have seen that the HIV infection rates where going down prior to the United States getting involved in Africa... but thanks for posting the articles big guy, good reads.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is why you people shouldn't dismiss churches. The government isn't the solution. You people think the government is the divinity, if the government can give you it, the government can take it away.


Some in the Catholic Church sure can give it to ya! Churches help in a micro-local way not in any large fashion. Osteen wouldn't even open his doors during the flooding, might get mud on the carpet, and his house's?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 8, 2019)

Rat, you drunk? Micro?Local?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some in the Catholic Church sure can give it to ya! Churches help in a micro-local way not in any large fashion. Osteen wouldn't even open his doors during the flooding, might get mud on the carpet, and his house's?


Fake News.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you read the second article? Doesn't exactly make your point, in fact the article never states that the Catholic Church says not to use a condom.
> 
> "The Catholic Church has always held that artificial contraception use is immoral. In a 2010 book interview that made waves, *Pope Benedict XVI said that while using a condom can represent a step in the right direction as far as showing concern for the other person*, it is still an immoral solution to the HIV crisis."
> 
> ...


I have a problem with abstinence.  It is unnatural and it does not work.  When abstinence is taught to kids as the only safe way to not get pregnant, teen pregnancies go up. Same with all STD's including AIDS.  The Catholic Church worked hard to stop governments from handing out condoms. They actively worked against NGO organizations that were doing great work to stop AIDS.  And as far as BIAS, I posted the article from the Catholic Church to show the source of this evil idiocracy. The church itself.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The Catholic Church does have its issues but its doctrines are not it. It's the people, like in any organization, that cause the problems. Like I said.. too many people making big $$ and add  power to that.


The doctrines are the people and vise versa.  They could have female clergy or married priests but than the power structure would have to change. But instead, you leave the antiquated doctrines in place to keep the evil empire growing. Pour money into new missions in places with less education and infrastructure but never take a positive role leading the locals against drug cartels or corrupt politicians. They really turned there back on Central America and now we end up with 100's of thousands refugees fleeing poverty, death and corruption.  All the while the Catholic Church says it represents these people. It sure takes the money form those who can barely feed themselves.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So sad.



*You reap what YOU sow.......stop bragging about your adventures with saggy Willy.... *


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 252572, member: 1268"

I have a problem with abstinence.  
It is unnatural and it does not work.  
When abstinence is taught to kids as the only safe way to not get pregnant, teen pregnancies go up. 
Same with all STD's including AIDS.  
The Catholic Church worked hard to stop governments from handing out condoms. 
They actively worked against NGO organizations that were doing great work to stop AIDS.  
And as far as BIAS......
I posted the article from the Catholic Church to show the source of this evil idiocracy. 
The church itself.

/QUOTE


*Andy....*
*Andy ....*
*Andy....is that YOU ?*

*" Holy " Crappola.....YOU POSTED THE TRUTH FOR ONCE !*

*Most Humans ( Catholics ) will shy far away from what YOU just Posted !*

*THE TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> One comment I will make, is having now lived almost 2 years in "Progressive" controlled NYC... is boy have I soured on socialists.  The highest taxes in the country, beat up infrastructure and what feels like everyday another story about how another of the progressive pet projects has blown through another billion with no results.
> 
> I love the city but it's hard not to feel like the future of the country is out west.



*" Tiny " T.....is that you ?*

*What's going on here....!*

*I'm in SHOCK !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have a problem with abstinence.  It is unnatural and it does not work.  When abstinence is taught to kids as the only safe way to not get pregnant, teen pregnancies go up. Same with all STD's including AIDS.  The Catholic Church worked hard to stop governments from handing out condoms. They actively worked against NGO organizations that were doing great work to stop AIDS.  And as far as BIAS, I posted the article from the Catholic Church to show the source of this evil idiocracy. The church itself.


If you read the article you would have seen that HIV infections were going down in Africa was being taught then rose when the United States got involved and changed the process from abstinence to condom use. So your own post goes against what you think.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 8, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The doctrines are the people and vise versa.  They could have female clergy or married priests but than the power structure would have to change. But instead, you leave the antiquated doctrines in place to keep the evil empire growing. Pour money into new missions in places with less education and infrastructure but never take a positive role leading the locals against drug cartels or corrupt politicians. They really turned there back on Central America and now we end up with 100's of thousands refugees fleeing poverty, death and corruption.  All the while the Catholic Church says it represents these people. It sure takes the money form those who can barely feed themselves.


Your kinda late to the party. There are already Priest who are married and women Priedt are on their way. You are also just singling out Catholics and not the Church as a whole. My Church is very active in India and Africa as are many of the local Churches. Not sure where you get your information from but much of it is wrong or misguided. You used the word evil twice so it's obvious that you are biased against at least the Catholic Church. Yes, some evil things have happened within the Catholic Church but that's why I posted, the people corrupt, not the doctrines.

And what about the drug dealers? You really believe any Church is going to stsnd up to a cartel? You must be smokin the good stuff if you believe that! That's where the government SHOULD be avtive and not turning a blind eye.


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your kinda late to the party. There are already Priest who are married and women Priedt are on their way. You are also just singling out Catholics and not the Church as a whole. My Church is very active in India and Africa as are many of the local Churches. Not sure where you get your information from but much of it is wrong or misguided. You used the word evil twice so it's obvious that you are biased against at least the Catholic Church. Yes, some evil things have happened within the Catholic Church but that's why I posted, the people corrupt, not the doctrines.
> 
> And what about the drug dealers? You really believe any Church is going to stsnd up to a cartel? You must be smokin the good stuff if you believe that! That's where the government SHOULD be avtive and not turning a blind eye.


Coucoo.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> If you read the article you would have seen that HIV infections were going down in Africa was being taught then rose when the United States got involved and changed the process from abstinence to condom use. So your own post goes against what you think.


Oh man. I posted the article form catholic Times to show it is part of the doctrine of the church.  There in lies the evil.  You say the people are the problem, I say, the people will be the only saving of the Catholic Church.  When you really can have married Priests and Marres Bishops , and once again a married Pope, then there will be a chance.  Until then, old men, hiding pedophiles, making doctrine that tries to control women's bodies and continuing to amass tremendous wealth will make sure that the people are treated like lambs, to be fattened for the slaughter.

Sorry, it is hard to understand a cult when you are a member.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your kinda late to the party. There are already Priest who are married and women Priedt are on their way. You are also just singling out Catholics and not the Church as a whole. My Church is very active in India and Africa as are many of the local Churches. Not sure where you get your information from but much of it is wrong or misguided. You used the word evil twice so it's obvious that you are biased against at least the Catholic Church. Yes, some evil things have happened within the Catholic Church but that's why I posted, the people corrupt, not the doctrines.
> 
> And what about the drug dealers? You really believe any Church is going to stsnd up to a cartel? You must be smokin the good stuff if you believe that! That's where the government SHOULD be avtive and not turning a blind eye.


It is not the people that are the problem.  The people will someday save the church.  As far as standing up to the cartels. Yes, I think the Catholic Church can and should stand up to the cartels. They used to.  It was of course mostly the Nuns who took the brutality but it is what it is.  I had high hopes for the current Pope but that big old engine of power will not be stopped by one man. It will take you.  I look forward to women Priedt, who are married and can become Bishops and Cardinals.  Let me know when the first one is elected Cardinal.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 9, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Oh man. I posted the article form catholic Times to show it is part of the doctrine of the church.  There in lies the evil.  You say the people are the problem, I say, the people will be the only saving of the Catholic Church.  When you really can have married Priests and Marres Bishops , and once again a married Pope, then there will be a chance.  Until then, old men, hiding pedophiles, making doctrine that tries to control women's bodies and continuing to amass tremendous wealth will make sure that the people are treated like lambs, to be fattened for the slaughter.
> 
> Sorry, it is hard to understand a cult when you are a member.


Not a Catholic Andy just someone who views aren't tainted like yours... but nice try.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Not a Catholic Andy just someone who views aren't tainted like yours... but nice try.


My assumption based on your comments was incorrect. Most churches are not cult like. Just people looking for answers through mythology. The Catholic Church is supercharged.  Much like clerics in many Muslim countries.  A force larger than leading just their own followers. I would not say my view is tainted but does have a bias based on what I have experienced. I would feel better about churches giving to areas less developed if they did not demand the faith of those that they are trying to help. It is an unfair trade.  Believe like I do and you want be hungry today.  Always a catch in the end.


----------



## messy (Mar 9, 2019)

One of my many, many favorite things about the Catholic Church is that you can go to the poorest cities in Latin America and the one nice building in the midst of all the squalor will be the giant, bejeweled and gilded Catholic Church...such irony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

messy said:


> One of my many, many favorite things about the Catholic Church is that you can go to the poorest cities in Latin America and the one nice building in the midst of all the squalor will be the giant, bejeweled and gilded Catholic Church...such irony.


Just like the government buildings in the US.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Tiny " T.....is that you ?*
> 
> *What's going on here....!*
> 
> *I'm in SHOCK !*


Not sure what the surprise is... I've always been a moderate dem who looks for practical solutions.  It's everyone else in here whose moral and political compass cycles between being Compassionate Conservatives, to hard-core Trumpers to holier the thou Christian Conservative.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 9, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My assumption based on your comments was incorrect. Most churches are not cult like. Just people looking for answers through mythology. The Catholic Church is supercharged.  Much like clerics in many Muslim countries.  A force larger than leading just their own followers. I would not say my view is tainted but does have a bias based on what I have experienced. I would feel better about churches giving to areas less developed if they did not demand the faith of those that they are trying to help. It is an unfair trade.  Believe like I do and you want be hungry today.  Always a catch in the end.


I was out riding today with one of my buds. I was sharing with him your views on the Catholic Church and how you feel they should be standing up to the Drug Cartels in South and Central America. After he stopped laughing he looked at me and said "oh, your serious?!". His face totally changed and he starting talking about how naive people are in the United States and that a statement like yours is just plain ignorant. He is from El Salvador so his take on your views are probably coming from his own experiences.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Not sure what the surprise is... I've always been a moderate dem who looks for practical solutions.  *It's everyone else in here whose moral and political compass cycles between being Compassionate Conservatives, to hard-core Trumpers to holier the thou Christian Conservative*.


Can't be TDs views that are off.  It has to be everyone else's because he is so moderate. 

Wow... can this guy be anymore full of himeself.


----------



## messy (Mar 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I was out riding today with one of my buds. I was sharing with him your views on the Catholic Church and how you feel they should be standing up to the Drug Cartels in South and Central America. After he stopped laughing he looked at me and said "oh, your serious?!". His face totally changed and he starting talking about how naive people are in the United States and that a statement like yours is just plain ignorant. He is from El Salvador so his take on your views are probably coming from his own experiences.


So he’s given up on the Catholic Church entirely? Is that your point?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 10, 2019)

messy said:


> So he’s given up on the Catholic Church entirely? Is that your point?


He's not Catholic either, but that's irrelevant. Point it is Andy thinks the Catholic Church should be standing up to the Drug Cartels. Maybe Andy can clarify what he means by "standing up to " . But my friend found it laughable given the government's, police and military in that region have not been able to control the cartels... if anything it's the other way around.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2019)

messy said:


> So he’s given up on the Catholic Church entirely? Is that your point?


Sucking up and ignoring the brutality is more profitable for a pyramid scheme cult like the Catholic Church.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Coucoo.


*Thief...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> He's not Catholic either, but that's irrelevant. Point it is Andy thinks the Catholic Church should be standing up to the Drug Cartels. Maybe Andy can clarify what he means by "standing up to " . But my friend found it laughable given the government's, police and military in that region have not been able to control the cartels... if anything it's the other way around.



*What " You " are stating is correct...*

*I " Think " Andy was trying to convey that the Catholic Church has set *
*a practice of abstinence that does not work with basic human nature.*
*Over the last ( just ) 500 years or so it is obvious the ingrained deviancy*
*that has been practiced within the Catholic Church.*
*There are many many subjects that I will not discuss on this forum that *
*the Catholic Church has swept under the rug so to speak and instead opted*
*to either pay off the accusers or use other more serious methods that could*
*be deemed quite evil/murderous in nature.*

*Andy's Original Comment below :*

" I have a problem with abstinence.
It is unnatural and it does not work.
When abstinence is taught to kids as the only safe way to not get pregnant, teen pregnancies go up.
Same with all STD's including AIDS.
The Catholic Church worked hard to stop governments from handing out condoms.
They actively worked against NGO organizations that were doing great work to stop AIDS.
And as far as BIAS......
I posted the article from the Catholic Church to show the source of this evil idiocracy.
The church itself. "

*He could have presented his argument much more eloquently *
*and touched on specifics that have/are destroying the inner workings*
*of the church...*
*But I do see what his basic premise was...and the Catholic Church has *
*been guilty for quite some time ( as in hundreds and hundreds of years. )*
*As for the influence of the Catholic Church in Latin America, that is *
*a subject that has been debated many times....some say it goes the *
*other way .....*

https://www.americamagazine.org/faith/2018/08/21/how-latin-america-influenced-entire-catholic-church


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What " You " are stating is correct...*
> 
> *I " Think " Andy was trying to convey that the Catholic Church has set *
> *a practice of abstinence that does not work with basic human nature.*
> ...


I think Andy is saying the CC no longer makes martyrs of people who confront real evil even at the risk to their own lives... but rather now spends it's days focused on trendy 1st world issues like contraception/abortion, and figuring out how to deal with child abusing priests.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

Of course no tough follow up questions for the left wing Sara Palin... like how she hopes to pay any of this socialist utopia?  My guess is the newspaper owners are worried tough questions will just upset the cult-of-personality cart that is selling so many newspapers.  




> *Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez leaned into her socialist image at SXSW, saying 'capitalism is irredeemable'*
> https://www.businessinsider.com/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-says-capitalism-is-irredeemable-sxsw-socialist-2019-2019-3
> 
> Democratic Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's controversial views on capitalism have made her a target of both Republicans and Democrats, who have also balked at her disagreement with moderate politics.
> ...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 10, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Oh man. I posted the article form catholic Times to show it is part of the doctrine of the church.  .


So you turned to a website like Salon and thought they could provide you with an objective argument?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you turned to a website like Salon and thought they could provide you with an objective argument?


Nope.  I did a 12 second Google search and posted the first two articles that showed this was a problem and well known one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

*Because socialism always works except where it is tried.*






CARACAS PLUNGED INTO DARKNESS
MADURO BLAMES U.S. CYBERATTACK
NATION WITHOUT INTERNET
LOOTERS TAKE STREETS


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Because socialism always works except where it is tried.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I'm capitalist enough to know that there are times the socialism works better.  I just don't think it should be the default position.

I remember when my dd was in 2nd grade she was placed in the GATE program at school.  Then Bush passed the "No Child Left Behind" act and all the funding was taken out of the gifted program and instead used to improve the scores of the lowest achieving students.  While I appreciate the idea that all the resources and focus going to the weakest that is the backbone of the socialist model... I just think this type of narrow minded focus, when the rubber hits the road, is the path to stagnation.  Because quite simply it's the smart / strong / aggressive that will one day go onto be the innovators who will be the rising tide that will improve life for the rest of us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Personally I'm capitalist enough to know that there are times the socialism works better.  I just don't think it should be the default position.
> 
> I remember when my dd was in 2nd grade she was placed in the GATE program at school.  Then Bush passed the "No Child Left Behind" act and all the funding was taken out of the gifted program and instead used to improve the scores of the lowest achieving students.  While I appreciate the idea that all the resources and focus going to the weakest that is the backbone of the socialist model... I just think this type of narrow minded focus, when the rubber hits the road, is the path to stagnation.  Because quite simply it's the smart / strong / aggressive that will one day go onto be the innovators who will be the rising tide that will improve life for the rest of us.


So, a rising tide lifts all boats?
What affect do you think illegals had on your daughter's situation?
Who is responsible for the dumbing down of America?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, a rising tide lifts all boats?
> What affect do you think illegals had on your daughter's situation?
> Who is responsible for the dumbing down of America?


About the same as the effect on the immigrant kids in the GATE program when the funding got cut.

Smart, intelligent and capable children are a gift. And one of the benefits of immigration is it gives us even more of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> About the same as the effect on the immigrant kids in the GATE program when the funding got cut.


So, if there were not any illegals in our school system your daughter's program would have still been cut?
So, if there were not any illegals in our school system the curriculum would have still been dumbed down?
So, if Ca were still a red state your daughter's program would have still been cut?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, if there were not any illegals in our school system your daughter's program would have still been cut?
> So, if there were not any illegals in our school system the curriculum would have still been dumbed down?
> So, if Ca were still a red state your daughter's program would have still been cut?


You seem to be trying to lead me to something Joe. Why not just say what your point is and I’ll respond.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> About the same as the effect on the immigrant kids in the GATE program when the funding got cut.
> 
> Smart, intelligent and capable children are a gift. And one of the benefits of immigration is it gives us even more of them.


Private school is one option for gifted students....it's also an option for special needs students.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Private school is one option for gifted students....


Not when you're a teen parent, making less then $50k per year at that time, trying to raise a young daughter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You seem to be trying to lead me to something Joe. Why not just say what your point is and I’ll respond.


I did and you didn't.


tenacious said:


> About the same as the effect on the immigrant kids in the GATE program when the funding got cut.
> 
> Smart, intelligent and capable children are a gift. And one of the benefits of immigration is it gives us even more of them.


More of them to pay for.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Not when you're a teen parent, making less then $50k per year at that time, trying to raise a young daughter.


Poppycock.
In this day and age there is no excuse to becoming a teen parent, unless you want to become a parent.
Private schools offer and arrange for grants in aide.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poppycock.
> In this day and age there is no excuse to becoming a teen parent, unless you want to become a parent.
> Private schools offer and arrange for grants in aide.


Great point Lion... I should have just asked the magic Private School Faerie to leave the funds under my pillow.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I did and you didn't.
> 
> More of them to pay for.


Yeah... I didn't think you had a point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Study of California Police Finds Almost No Racial Profiling


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... I didn't think you had a point.


So, if we took 5 or 10% of the population out of out country and out schools don't you think we could pay for gate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

I wonder how much this costs us?

*900 Migrant Families Apprehended Per Day in Feb. in Two Border Sectors*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, if we took 5 or 10% of the population out of out country and out schools don't you think we could pay for gate?


Joe thinks if we just got rid of illegals the education system would be fixed.  AOC keeps talking about how taking white people money out of the system will bring about the end of poverty.  Tenacious on the other hand simply wonders when it became okay to say racist ideas out loud?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Joe thinks if we just got rid of illegals the education system would be fixed.  AOC keeps talking about how taking white people money out of the system will bring about the end of poverty.  Tenacious on the other hand simply wonders when it became okay to say racist ideas out loud?


Nothing racist about removing the illegals from our country, no matter what color or religion they are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Great point Lion... I should have just asked the magic Private School Faerie to leave the funds under my pillow.


That's asinine td...
I think a better approach would be to fill out financial aid paper work and submit it to the financial aid office.
My kids attended Oaks Christian high school thanks to financial aid.
Good luck with fairyland.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Nope.  I did a 12 second Google search and posted the first two articles that showed this was a problem and well known one.


In other words you did a copy paste without actually reading what you posted. That would explain why the other link actually disproved your case. You should read it, it's a good article.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's asinine td...
> I think a better approach would be to fill out financial aid paper work and submit it to the financial aid office.
> My kids attended Oaks Christian high school thanks to financial aid.
> Good luck with fairyland.


I thought you were wealthy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Tenacious on the other hand simply wonders when it became okay to say racist ideas out loud?


Wait... did this guy just refer to himeself in third person?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> In other words you did a copy paste without actually reading what you posted. That would explain why the other link actually disproved your case. You should read it, it's a good article.


It did not disprove my point.  The Catholic Church tried to disprove and back their assumptions about condoms not being effective in stopping Aids and other STD's because they find their usage against nature.  Of course DR's are against nature but wtf.  The Wiki article on the relationship is full of all sorts of arguments in both directions but the reality is, condoms stop AIDS with almost 100% effectiveness. But you know that.  You are just arguing to argue.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catholic_Church_and_HIV/AIDS


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It did not disprove my point.  The Catholic Church tried to disprove and back their assumptions about condoms not being effective in stopping Aids and other STD's because they find their usage against nature.  Of course DR's are against nature but wtf.  The Wiki article on the relationship is full of all sorts of arguments in both directions but the reality is, condoms stop AIDS with almost 100% effectiveness. But you know that.  You are just arguing to argue.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catholic_Church_and_HIV/AIDS





Andy Dukes said:


> It did not disprove my point.  The Catholic Church tried to disprove and back their assumptions about condoms not being effective in stopping Aids and other STD's because they find their usage against nature.  Of course DR's are against nature but wtf.  The Wiki article on the relationship is full of all sorts of arguments in both directions but the reality is, condoms stop AIDS with almost 100% effectiveness. But you know that.  You are just arguing to argue.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catholic_Church_and_HIV/AIDS


This is from YOUR link, not mine:

"At the peak of the HIV crisis in the 1980s, the country of Uganda had one of the highest infection rates – almost 25 percent of the population were HIV positive by 1991, according to the Washington Post. With the help of the country’s religious leaders, Uganda President Yoweri Museveni adopted the simplest and least expensive intervention possible in the poor and war-torn country – a public education program stressing abstinence before marriage and faithfulness afterward, largely de-emphasizing condom use except for those most at risk. In just eight years, the country saw the most significant decline in HIV infection rates in the world.   According to a 2004 article in the “Journal of International Development”, it was “the lack of condom promotion during the 1980s and early 1990s (that) contributed to the relative success of behavior change strategies in Uganda.” But just as Uganda was seeing a significant decline, the United States intervened, restructuring the country's approach and focusing more on condoms and less on abstinence and monogamy. In an op-ed for the Washington Post, Harvard's leading HIV researcher Dr. Edward Green and Wilfred Mlay, then-vice president for World Vision Africa, wrote that while the United States was generous in offering their help, the Western ideologies and approaches may have actually undermined the success previously seen in Uganda. “The Ugandan turnaround was well underway by the time foreign AIDS experts began to arrive in the early 1990s, bringing with them the Western public health approaches—and values. They began to retool Uganda's AIDS prevention efforts away from abstinence and fidelity—goals that many Westerners felt were unrealistic. As condom use increased, the percentage of young singles having sex rose from 27 percent to 37 percent between 1995 and 2000. Health officials worry that infection rates may increase as well,” they wrote. The problem with condoms Regardless of religious belief, condom use to curb HIV infection proves problematic for several reasons. One of the biggest issues with the promotion of condoms as a solution to HIV is that most people do not consistently or correctly use condoms, even after going through sex education. A study published by “The Annals of Pharmacotherapy” found that out of 500 couples who were repeatedly told by their doctors to use condoms, only eight percent did so consistently, despite knowledge that one partner had herpes. A different study found that only 50 percent of couples in which one partner had HIV used condoms consistently over time. Another part of the problem is something called risk compensation. In an interview with the BBC, Dr. Green said that risk compensation happens when people use risk-reducing technology in a way that assumes the technology cancels out all risk. As an example, in an interview with BBC, Dr. Green compared condom use to sunblock. He said the protection offered by sunblock is cancelled out when the person using sunblock assumes they are completely protected and therefore spends even more time in the sun. Similarly, people using condoms are more likely to engage in risky sexual behavior because of the assumed protection, when in fact repeated exposure to infected persons decreases the protection that condoms offer. The phenomenon of risk compensation also means people using condoms are more likely to have a greater number of sexual partners, increasing their risk for certain STDs which in turn increases the likelihood of the transmission of HIV. Many STDs create open sores, which act as portals of entry for HIV infection. Another reason condoms alone fail at protecting people against HIV is because of the likelihood of disease transmission over time. According to a 2001 article in The Lancet, the more frequently one changes sexual partners, the more likely it is that they will spread HIV. This is because HIV is highly contagious when it is first contracted, but it is often not detectable until later. Therefore, an infected person could think they are HIV-free and go on to infect more people before they realize they have HIV. The study found that if there were at least six months in between sexual partners, the rate of HIV infections would significantly decrease. "

Tell me again how this proves your point? But I'll give you an B for effort...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought you were wealthy.


Yeah, but he still wants free stuff.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> This is from YOUR link, not mine:
> 
> "At the peak of the HIV crisis in the 1980s, the country of Uganda had one of the highest infection rates – almost 25 percent of the population were HIV positive by 1991, according to the Washington Post. With the help of the country’s religious leaders, Uganda President Yoweri Museveni adopted the simplest and least expensive intervention possible in the poor and war-torn country – a public education program stressing abstinence before marriage and faithfulness afterward, largely de-emphasizing condom use except for those most at risk. In just eight years, the country saw the most significant decline in HIV infection rates in the world.   According to a 2004 article in the “Journal of International Development”, it was “the lack of condom promotion during the 1980s and early 1990s (that) contributed to the relative success of behavior change strategies in Uganda.” But just as Uganda was seeing a significant decline, the United States intervened, restructuring the country's approach and focusing more on condoms and less on abstinence and monogamy. In an op-ed for the Washington Post, Harvard's leading HIV researcher Dr. Edward Green and Wilfred Mlay, then-vice president for World Vision Africa, wrote that while the United States was generous in offering their help, the Western ideologies and approaches may have actually undermined the success previously seen in Uganda. “The Ugandan turnaround was well underway by the time foreign AIDS experts began to arrive in the early 1990s, bringing with them the Western public health approaches—and values. They began to retool Uganda's AIDS prevention efforts away from abstinence and fidelity—goals that many Westerners felt were unrealistic. As condom use increased, the percentage of young singles having sex rose from 27 percent to 37 percent between 1995 and 2000. Health officials worry that infection rates may increase as well,” they wrote. The problem with condoms Regardless of religious belief, condom use to curb HIV infection proves problematic for several reasons. One of the biggest issues with the promotion of condoms as a solution to HIV is that most people do not consistently or correctly use condoms, even after going through sex education. A study published by “The Annals of Pharmacotherapy” found that out of 500 couples who were repeatedly told by their doctors to use condoms, only eight percent did so consistently, despite knowledge that one partner had herpes. A different study found that only 50 percent of couples in which one partner had HIV used condoms consistently over time. Another part of the problem is something called risk compensation. In an interview with the BBC, Dr. Green said that risk compensation happens when people use risk-reducing technology in a way that assumes the technology cancels out all risk. As an example, in an interview with BBC, Dr. Green compared condom use to sunblock. He said the protection offered by sunblock is cancelled out when the person using sunblock assumes they are completely protected and therefore spends even more time in the sun. Similarly, people using condoms are more likely to engage in risky sexual behavior because of the assumed protection, when in fact repeated exposure to infected persons decreases the protection that condoms offer. The phenomenon of risk compensation also means people using condoms are more likely to have a greater number of sexual partners, increasing their risk for certain STDs which in turn increases the likelihood of the transmission of HIV. Many STDs create open sores, which act as portals of entry for HIV infection. Another reason condoms alone fail at protecting people against HIV is because of the likelihood of disease transmission over time. According to a 2001 article in The Lancet, the more frequently one changes sexual partners, the more likely it is that they will spread HIV. This is because HIV is highly contagious when it is first contracted, but it is often not detectable until later. Therefore, an infected person could think they are HIV-free and go on to infect more people before they realize they have HIV. The study found that if there were at least six months in between sexual partners, the rate of HIV infections would significantly decrease. "
> 
> Tell me again how this proves your point? But I'll give you an B for effort...


Again, if you think condoms are a detriment to stopping STDs including HIV, you are either delusional or fooling yourself. Read through that section very carefully and all the ifs and when you don't use correctly.  Using a condom correctly is pretty easy to train. If you are trying to block their usage to begin with based on some ancient mythology, than you can come to your own conclusions about how they are not safe enough. I taught my kids to use sunblock and condoms.  Also to visit DR's when they need to.  Also Dentists.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> This is from YOUR link, not mine:
> 
> "At the peak of the HIV crisis in the 1980s, the country of Uganda had one of the highest infection rates – almost 25 percent of the population were HIV positive by 1991, according to the Washington Post. With the help of the country’s religious leaders, Uganda President Yoweri Museveni adopted the simplest and least expensive intervention possible in the poor and war-torn country – a public education program stressing abstinence before marriage and faithfulness afterward, largely de-emphasizing condom use except for those most at risk. In just eight years, the country saw the most significant decline in HIV infection rates in the world.   According to a 2004 article in the “Journal of International Development”, it was “the lack of condom promotion during the 1980s and early 1990s (that) contributed to the relative success of behavior change strategies in Uganda.” But just as Uganda was seeing a significant decline, the United States intervened, restructuring the country's approach and focusing more on condoms and less on abstinence and monogamy. In an op-ed for the Washington Post, Harvard's leading HIV researcher Dr. Edward Green and Wilfred Mlay, then-vice president for World Vision Africa, wrote that while the United States was generous in offering their help, the Western ideologies and approaches may have actually undermined the success previously seen in Uganda. “The Ugandan turnaround was well underway by the time foreign AIDS experts began to arrive in the early 1990s, bringing with them the Western public health approaches—and values. They began to retool Uganda's AIDS prevention efforts away from abstinence and fidelity—goals that many Westerners felt were unrealistic. As condom use increased, the percentage of young singles having sex rose from 27 percent to 37 percent between 1995 and 2000. Health officials worry that infection rates may increase as well,” they wrote. The problem with condoms Regardless of religious belief, condom use to curb HIV infection proves problematic for several reasons. One of the biggest issues with the promotion of condoms as a solution to HIV is that most people do not consistently or correctly use condoms, even after going through sex education. A study published by “The Annals of Pharmacotherapy” found that out of 500 couples who were repeatedly told by their doctors to use condoms, only eight percent did so consistently, despite knowledge that one partner had herpes. A different study found that only 50 percent of couples in which one partner had HIV used condoms consistently over time. Another part of the problem is something called risk compensation. In an interview with the BBC, Dr. Green said that risk compensation happens when people use risk-reducing technology in a way that assumes the technology cancels out all risk. As an example, in an interview with BBC, Dr. Green compared condom use to sunblock. He said the protection offered by sunblock is cancelled out when the person using sunblock assumes they are completely protected and therefore spends even more time in the sun. Similarly, people using condoms are more likely to engage in risky sexual behavior because of the assumed protection, when in fact repeated exposure to infected persons decreases the protection that condoms offer. The phenomenon of risk compensation also means people using condoms are more likely to have a greater number of sexual partners, increasing their risk for certain STDs which in turn increases the likelihood of the transmission of HIV. Many STDs create open sores, which act as portals of entry for HIV infection. Another reason condoms alone fail at protecting people against HIV is because of the likelihood of disease transmission over time. According to a 2001 article in The Lancet, the more frequently one changes sexual partners, the more likely it is that they will spread HIV. This is because HIV is highly contagious when it is first contracted, but it is often not detectable until later. Therefore, an infected person could think they are HIV-free and go on to infect more people before they realize they have HIV. The study found that if there were at least six months in between sexual partners, the rate of HIV infections would significantly decrease. "
> 
> Tell me again how this proves your point? But I'll give you an B for effort...


"...most people do not consistently or correctly use condoms..."


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, but he still wants free stuff.


There used to be a guy who posted here who denied that Oaks Christian (and other "private" schools) give athletic scholarships in the face of news articles where young athletes cluelessly admitted it. Was that him?  If so, he has learned the code words well - "financial aid application" etc.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Again, if you think condoms are a detriment to stopping STDs including HIV, you are either delusional or fooling yourself. Read through that section very carefully and all the ifs and when you don't use correctly.  Using a condom correctly is pretty easy to train. If you are trying to block their usage to begin with based on some ancient mythology, than you can come to your own conclusions about how they are not safe enough. I taught my kids to use sunblock and condoms.  Also to visit DR's when they need to.  Also Dentists.


Seriously Andy... you need to go back and read my post about condom use and STDs. And the article does not support your stance as you said it did... that was my point. You really should read what your posting before you post it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

*Federal court takes steps to unseal documents in Jeffrey Epstein related case*
John Sexton Mar 11, 2019 7:01 PM
Top Pick





“…Maxwell approached her and asked her whether she wanted to become a masseuse for Epstein.”


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously Andy... you need to go back and read my post about condom use and STDs. And the article does not support your stance as you said it did... that was my point. You really should read what your posting before you post it.


If you read the WHOLE Wiki article, it is as I stated.  Showing a mix of opinions.  I don't need Wiki to know two things.

1.  The Catholic Church actively dissuaded the use of condoms during the worst parts of the AIDS crisis in Africa. Uganda was just one country affected. There is not one bit of argument about that fact.  The Catholic Church agrees with that fact.
2.  Using condoms blocks at almost a 100% rate the risk of AIDS when used correctly and all the time. Not an arguable point.  Just a fact.

I consider any organization that dissuaded the use of condoms during a full blown AIDS epidemic as evil. That would be my opinion of any organization. Not just the Catholic Church.

My opinion based on research at the time is that pushing back against the use of condoms was not a winning strategy.  As part of the ABC strategy, many were led to follow the first portion abstinence and maybe fidelity but many in Kenya and other areas were being taught by churches and others that condoms were actually an evil plan to let HIV in and not effective. Where the education on actually using condoms, saw a decrease in new cases.

My opinion does not matter.  The points 1 and 2 are truths.


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought you were wealthy.


There’s no way you could have thought that LE was wealthy.


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What " You " are stating is correct...*
> 
> *I " Think " Andy was trying to convey that the Catholic Church has set *
> *a practice of abstinence that does not work with basic human nature.*
> ...


Hold the presses. Nono actually made sense.


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Personally I'm capitalist enough to know that there are times the socialism works better.  I just don't think it should be the default position.
> 
> I remember when my dd was in 2nd grade she was placed in the GATE program at school.  Then Bush passed the "No Child Left Behind" act and all the funding was taken out of the gifted program and instead used to improve the scores of the lowest achieving students.  While I appreciate the idea that all the resources and focus going to the weakest that is the backbone of the socialist model... I just think this type of narrow minded focus, when the rubber hits the road, is the path to stagnation.  Because quite simply it's the smart / strong / aggressive that will one day go onto be the innovators who will be the rising tide that will improve life for the rest of us.


Don’t we already know the only systems that work are social democracies...but those are in releatively homogeneous countries with shared culture and values...tough to replicate.
Capitalism is failing the masses, we see it every day. It requires more wars to capture new markets and resources and greater subjugation of labor and the powerless...
Socialism is obviously failing, we see that every day. 
Scandinavia and even Switzerland ensure free health care and education and no homelessness.  
People get bored though and the ones who want to get rich come to America.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> A.If you read the WHOLE Wiki article, it is as I stated.
> 
> B. 1.  The Catholic Church actively dissuaded the use of condoms during the worst parts of the AIDS crisis in Africa. Uganda was just one country affected. There is not one bit of argument about that fact.  The Catholic Church agrees with that fact.
> 
> ...


Now you are just arguing to argue... but I'll play. 

Did you find my post about my tale on condoms and STDs? If you did then why do keep posting about that? If not, then you're gonna feel pretty foolish once you do.


*A.* You keep saying the link you posted supports your opinion when it clearly does not. Yes! I read the entire article but either you did not or are having a difficult time understanding it. I even posted a section of it for you to read and you still can't figure it out.

*B. *The Catholic Church never said don't use a condom .

*C. *Condoms are readily available( for free at CSUF) and yet we still have teen pregnancies and STDs.. why? Because they are not used properly or all the time. Abstinence works 100% of the time. In fact, the HIV infection rate in Africa was declining when abstinence was being taught as the best prevention.

*D.* Your research? You mean the article you posted? 

*E. * Again, what's your source for that?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Don’t we already know the only systems that work are social democracies...but those are in releatively homogeneous countries with shared culture and values...tough to replicate.
> Capitalism is failing the masses, we see it every day. It requires more wars to capture new markets and resources and greater subjugation of labor and the powerless...
> Socialism is obviously failing, we see that every day.
> Scandinavia and even Switzerland ensure free health care and education and no homelessness.
> People get bored though and the ones who want to get rich come to America.


I'd be interested in see those European social democracies balance the budget without Uncle Sam paying for their defense.  Case in point, I was reading the other day Sweden spends just enough on defense so they can hold out for two months (or maybe it was three months) if they were ever to be attacked because by their best estimate that's the time they think it would take allied forces to come save them.  Guess who they mean when they say allied forces?


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Now you are just arguing to argue... but I'll play.
> 
> Did you find my post about my tale on condoms and STDs? If you did then why do keep posting about that? If not, then you're gonna feel pretty foolish once you do.
> 
> ...


There is no doubt that abstinence works.  However, the rate of actual abstinence conduct by those who claim to practice it is lower than the rate of actual condom use by those who claim to use condoms.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'd be interested in see those European social democracies balance the budget without Uncle Sam paying for their defense.  Case in point, I was reading the other day Sweden spends just enough on defense so they can hold out for two months (or maybe it was three months) if they were ever to be attacked because by their best estimate that's the time they think it would take allied forces to come save them.  Guess who they mean when they say allied forces?


Sweden is officially neutral, so Switzerland?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'd be interested in see those European social democracies balance the budget without Uncle Sam paying for their defense.  Case in point, I was reading the other day Sweden spends just enough on defense so they can hold out for two months (or maybe it was three months) if they were ever to be attacked because by their best estimate that's the time they think it would take allied forces to come save them.  Guess who they mean when they say allied forces?


Protecting the peace around the world is what has made America the richest and most powerful nation in the world, til now.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Sweden is officially neutral, so Switzerland?


Hmm... went looking for where I heard the two month quote and saw that wiki says they don't even spend enough on the military to pay for that. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedish_Army


> The Swedish Army formed a Rapid Reaction Organisation (Insatsorganisation in Swedish) in 2014. Under the organisation the training regiments of the Swedish army would be able to form two combat brigades and a number of independent combat battalions within a few days. This plan, however, was considered by the Supreme Commander to be impossible due to the economic situation at the time.[1]
> 
> In 2013, the Armed Forces issued a statement saying that the reorganisation would only suffice for a reasonable defense of Swedish territory for one week.[2] The force was to include the following units:[3]


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Protecting the peace around the world is what has made America the richest and most powerful nation in the world, til now.


Given Europe's long history of constant warfare... I'm not sure it would be cheaper to let them build up their own armies like in the days of yore?  Don't know that we've even paid off all the debt from WW2 yet.


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Now you are just arguing to argue... but I'll play.
> 
> Did you find my post about my tale on condoms and STDs? If you did then why do keep posting about that? If not, then you're gonna feel pretty foolish once you do.
> 
> ...


You might want to re-think your capital B there, fella...

spokesperson for the church later clarified that the use of condoms was still considered immoral and that the pope had not intended to take a position "on the problem of condoms in general."[1]


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Protecting the peace around the world is what has made America the richest and most powerful nation in the world, til now.


Another useless factoid that you should probably not quote me on either, because I don't remember where I read it... but compared to the rest of the world, 75% or American's have a standard of living that put them in the top 10% versus the rest of the world.


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

messy said:


> You might want to re-think your capital B there, fella...
> 
> spokesperson for the church later clarified that the use of condoms was still considered immoral and that the pope had not intended to take a position "on the problem of condoms in general."[1]


By the way, your C is really stupid, too. Hey if we have condoms how come when people don’t wear them they still get stds and pregnancy? When they don’t have sex, they don’t get those things.
Therefore, abstinence (a fiction) better than condoms. Condoms are bad. 
I think the Catholic Church is insane, just like your arguments.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Now you are just arguing to argue... but I'll play.
> 
> Did you find my post about my tale on condoms and STDs? If you did then why do keep posting about that? If not, then you're gonna feel pretty foolish once you do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Now you are just arguing to argue... but I'll play.
> 
> 
> *B. *The Catholic Church never said don't use a condom .
> ...


B.  Yes they did and still do.  That is not arguable.  They openly did and still do.  In 2010 way after the crisis the POPE (infallible voice of God himself) stated it is finally OKAY to use condoms for one reason, just not getting AIDS ......but it is still immoral and wrong on every front except AIDS. Way after the fact and when they had been so wrong.  That was 2010.  Remember LIVE AID was 1985.  This was well after the epidemic had partially burned out.  The biggest cause of less AIDS in Africa before then was from death not abstinence or condoms.

C. And where condoms are readily available, you have less STD's and less teen pregnancies.  We have had a significant dropping in teen pregnancies across the US over  the last 30 years and mostly because of rounded programs including birth control are available.  Where teen pregnancies are still predominate, there seems to be a correlation to being red states.

Because you  won't look up anything yourself.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/the-pope/8148944/The-Pope-drops-Catholic-ban-on-condoms-in-historic-shift.html
https://www.womenshealth.gov/30-achievements/09
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/pressroom/sosmap/teen-births/teenbirths.htm


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Not when you're a teen parent, making less then $50k per year at that time, trying to raise a young daughter.



*What are you " trying " to telegraph here on this forum....*

*You need to explain yourself..*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Hold the presses. Nono actually made sense.



*No....you actually used that " Messy " grey matter for once....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Left wing tactics.





* 
*
*College Admissions Scandal Uncovered...** 
*
*Feds find large-scale cheating plot...*

*Mastermind Photoshopped students' faces onto athletes...** 
*
*Actresses, Business Leaders, Wealthy Parents, Coaches Caught...** 
*
_*Celebrities charged...*_


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Don't know that we've even paid off all the debt from WW2 yet.


Seriously?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Left wing tactics.
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I am sure some of these hedge fund types consider themselves good conservatives.  Maybe they should have done a better job raising their kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am sure some of these hedge fund types consider themselves good conservatives.  Maybe they should have done a better job raising their kids.


That's why I said left wing tactics.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's why I said left wing tactics.


My kids all earned their college spots.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

QUOTE="Andy Dukes, post: 253429, member: 1268"

I am sure some of these hedge fund types consider themselves good conservatives. 

Maybe they should have done a better job raising their kids.

*Quite a few of the offspring were unaware of what the " Status "*
*minded parents had done.....Most likely the students had average grades,*
*just not what " Mommy and Daddy " wanted them to have.....*



/QUOTE


*Again Andy.....you NEED to either Zip it or do some research......*

*As the DOJ was laying out the crimes the " Baldy " stated that quite a few *
*of the offspring were unaware of what the parents had done....*

*We've ALL seen this type of crap on a much smaller scale in club....*
*Players ( kids ) becoming the parents fantasy.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My kids all earned their college spots.


*Really Andy ?......why would you even bring that up.*

*Where has anyone questioned that.....*

*I stated before, just leave YOUR offspring out of these discussions....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Again Andy.....you NEED to either Zip it or do some research......*
> 
> *As the DOJ was laying out the crimes the " Baldy " stated that quite a few *
> *of the offspring were unaware of what the parents had done....*
> ...


Well my kids would never have allowed me to cheat for them.  And they certainly would have been aware if I was trying to do their work for them. No excuse for the parents or the kids. The kids are a reflection of the parents and the parenting skills of these folks.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Well my kids would never have allowed me to cheat for them.



*I'm guessing you have a " Wall " out back.....you're approaching the point*
*where I recommend you go out back and knock your melon a couple of times*
*on it.....*

*Where's anyone accused you of cheating.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I'm guessing you have a " Wall " out back.....you're approaching the point*
> *where I recommend you go out back and knock your melon a couple of times*
> *on it.....*
> 
> *Where's anyone accused you of cheating.*


These parents are the ones who are accused of cheating. Go back and read Joe's point.  A left tactic.  No one much more left than me. That is why I responded with the my kids part.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My kids all earned their college spots.


You're left wing?


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> These parents are the ones who are accused of cheating. Go back and read Joe's point.  A left tactic.  No one much more left than me. That is why I responded with the my kids part.



*Did he NAME you.....No !*

*Are you showing signs of a guilty conscience.....sure is veering that way.*

*Maybe " Think " in between swigs.*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're left wing?


You think?


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You think?


*Left Wing Socialist......*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Left Wing Socialist......*


A bit redundant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Well my kids would never have allowed me to cheat for them.  And they certainly would have been aware if I was trying to do their work for them. No excuse for the parents or the kids. The kids are a reflection of the parents and the parenting skills of these folks.


Chicken or the egg.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Seriously?


Well... it sounds like you know the answer.  I'll start my drum roll to build up the suspense for your reveal.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well... it sounds like you know the answer.  I'll start my drum roll to build up the suspense for your reveal.


We had the most expansive economic growth period in the late 40's, 50's and 60's in mankind's history.  Much of this was because we had the largest most sophisticated manufacturing and agricultural base left. Because we spent more than we made for decades had nothing to do with the investment in doing the right thing during WW2.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> We had the most expansive economic growth period in the late 40's, 50's and 60's in mankind's history.  Much of this was because we had the largest most sophisticated manufacturing and agricultural base left. Because we spent more than we made for decades had nothing to do with the investment in doing the right thing during WW2.



You really think 25 years or so of economic growth was enough to pay for rebuilding England, France, Germany, Japan?  As we were also fighting the Cold War and Korea War?  Not sure I'm just ready to agree out of hand.

We paid on the interest from the War Debt... but from what I understand, we actually never paid the principle off.  At least if you good the nations debt, our country has continuously carried debt ever since the War.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You really think 25 years or so of economic growth was enough to pay for rebuilding England, France, Germany, Japan?  As we were also fighting the Cold War and Korea War?  Not sure I'm just ready to agree out of hand.
> 
> We paid on the interest from the War Debt... but from what I understand, we actually never paid the principle off.  At least if you good the nations debt, our country has continuously carried debt ever since the War.


It was a remarkable period of growth and we had the upper hand because we did not have to rebuild. We were able to invest in the interstate roadway and such.  Also, the war effort allowed the economy to recover from the depression in ways that cleared debts from the public works projects like TVA. I am no economist but looking at the growth in income and prosperity, it was remarkable even if unsustainable.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post–World_War_II_economic_expansion


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was a remarkable period of growth and we had the upper hand because we did not have to rebuild. We were able to invest in the interstate roadway and such.  Also, the war effort allowed the economy to recover from the depression in ways that cleared debts from the public works projects like TVA. I am no economist but looking at the growth in income and prosperity, it was remarkable even if unsustainable.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post–World_War_II_economic_expansion


So you don't actually have a year where you can point to that all the debt we run up rebuilding Europe and Japan actually got reduced to zero?  Hmm... sounds like you should have told me to hold off on that drum roll.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So you don't actually have a year where you can point to that all the debt we run up rebuilding Europe and Japan actually got reduced to zero?  Hmm... sounds like you should have told me to hold off on that drum roll.


I never claimed it was that simple. What has the trade with those two countries brought to the growth of the US economy in the last 80 years?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I never claimed it was that simple. What has the trade with those two countries brought to the growth of the US economy in the last 80 years?


So to bring this back to my original point... comparing our economy to European socialist economies is apples and oranges given that we pay for the vast majority of their defense.  

However much you want to claim we've made from our European trading partners, it doesn't change the fact that it's not enough to both pay to maintain peace in the West, and at the same time pay for the cushy social programs.  (This is where you're going to say well we should stop paying for their defense, and I'm going to point out that Europe's military history doesn't make me think it's going to be any cheaper.)


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So to bring this back to my original point... comparing our economy to European socialist economies is apples and oranges given that we pay for the vast majority of their defense.
> 
> However much you want to claim we've made from our European trading partners, it doesn't change the fact that it's not enough to both pay to maintain peace in the West, and at the same time pay for the cushy social programs.  (This is where you're going to say well we should stop paying for their defense, and I'm going to point out that Europe's military history doesn't make me think it's going to be any cheaper.)


No. I am going to say we should collect more taxes to cover the costs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

* Democratic state lawmaker proposes 'Testicular Bill of Rights' in protest of abortion 'heartbeat bill'  *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So to bring this back to my original point... comparing our economy to European socialist economies is apples and oranges given that we pay for the vast majority of their defense.
> 
> However much you want to claim we've made from our European trading partners, it doesn't change the fact that it's not enough to both pay to maintain peace in the West, and at the same time pay for the cushy social programs.  (This is where you're going to say well we should stop paying for their defense, and I'm going to point out that Europe's military history doesn't make me think it's going to be any cheaper.)


Do you think it’s altruism that has us paying for our military to roam the earth “protecting” others? We do it as a cost of business...our government is actually funding the protection of markets for our companies. So you can’t say that “if we didn’t pay...” that’s not an option.
Trump doesn’t even understand that, which is why the corporate militarists like Cheney are so pissed at him. Trump just thinks if we ignore them and rape the environment and labor here, we can grow the economy just with US manufacturing.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> A bit redundant.


*I made my point......*

*Now about that garden wall.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think it’s altruism that has us paying for our military to roam the earth “protecting” others? We do it as a cost of business...our government is actually funding the protection of markets for our companies. So you can’t say that “if we didn’t pay...” that’s not an option.
> Trump doesn’t even understand that, which is why the corporate militarists like Cheney are so pissed at him. Trump just thinks if we ignore them and rape the environment and labor here, we can grow the economy just with US manufacturing.



*You have no idea what Trump is up to......*

*You really should stick to finishing your homework.....*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you think it’s altruism that has us paying for our military to roam the earth “protecting” others? We do it as a cost of business...our government is actually funding the protection of markets for our companies. So you can’t say that “if we didn’t pay...” that’s not an option.
> Trump doesn’t even understand that, which is why the corporate militarists like Cheney are so pissed at him. Trump just thinks if we ignore them and rape the environment and labor here, we can grow the economy just with US manufacturing.


Well... what I think is a lot of our trade and defense deals feel like they are hold overs from the Cold War. IE we offer protection and sweetheart trade deals that protect our partners industries while offering unfettered trade access to the American market. Which makes sense when trying to keep fledgling democracies from falling under Soviet control. Whether it’s T or a dem, it’s now in our interest to rework a lot of those deals to better reflect the new world order... in ways that are frankly better for American interests and American workers.

I also don’t think we should give up on a Green New Deal, just we need to tie it into infrastructure spending and the farm subsidies. We need to be honest that only half of dems have/want to go to college (before we beat the student debt forgiveness drum)... and talk instead about reinvigorating the Land Grant schools to figure out better pesticides and cows that fart less (if that's such a big issue). Same with Healthcare... instead of single payer, let’s talk about how we can make Obamacare really work right.

It's time to pick our battles and talk about tangible results that will improve peoples lives right now.  That’s my take.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I am sure some of these hedge fund types consider themselves good conservatives.  Maybe they should have done a better job raising their kids.


I'm not sayin, just sayin.

Anyone seen Malias transcripts or are they locked up with her dads?
Sasha and Malia Obama's tennis instructor and the former Yale women's soccer coach indicted
Daily Mail › uk
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6800411/amp/Sasha-Malia-Obamas-tennis-instructor-former-Yale-womens-soccer-coach-indicted.html&ved=2ahUKEwiqwvbRjP7gAhUGQ6wKHUEFBTcQFjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw16E6fNGEV4vjQc735qWDjN&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

REPORT: 7 FBI Agents Arrested Felicity Huffman At Gunpoint
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/12/7-fbi-agents-gunpoint-felicity-huffman&ved=2ahUKEwi46c6Rlf7gAhUCJKwKHWH7Ay0QlO8DMAV6BAgHEBk&usg=AOvVaw2QvcQOymuqNE3AVVKAhIpF


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Gavin Newsom Plans To Sign An Executive Order On An Issue CA Voters Turned Down Twice Before
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethbaumann/2019/03/13/gavin-newsom-plans-to-sign-an-executive-order-on-an-issue-ca-voters-turned-down-twice-before-n2543036?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiHx8vJ_f7gAhVGXK0KHbcaB78QlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw3H82s9C2efLoY7sb53V8_u&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

March 13, 2019
*College admissions scandal: Now we know for sure that elites do not know the difference between right and wrong*
By Patricia McCarthy


We are all suddenly privy to how the rich operate thanks to the breaking news of the widespread cheating by very, very wealthy people, some of them Hollywood celebrities, to get their children into the best colleges, not on merit, but by bribery. Most people have long known that the political elite pulled strings to get sub-par students into good schools; the Kennedy family comes to mind. So do the Gore family and the rest of the self-appointed best.

Those folks take their privilege for granted. They can pull those strings because they are entitled by virtue of their positions. And probably sixty percent of those who reach those levels of power got there by similar means: nepotism, money, the social connections made while at Ivy League universities, and incumbency.

Such is the character of a great number of the people who run our government and our financial institutions. Like those indicted yesterday in the admissions scandal, they are rich, so that empowers them to do whatever they want, even if they have to cheat to get it. The two actresses were front and center because they are familiar faces, but the rest of those involved are every bit as shameless, every bit as corrupt.

The rub is that they will never grasp the fact that what they've done is wrong. In their world, it is how things are done among special people. Their kids will go to the right schools and meet the right people. They were already set for life. With a bought and paid for leg up to the right school, they will be among the privileged elite all of their lives. 

The fact is that this level of fraud is rampant and has been for years and years. There are psychologists, probably in every major city, who for the big bucks will write letters on behalf of normal kids of wealthy parents saying they need extra time for tests, that they have learning disabilities. This is especially true at the toniest of private schools.

The parents who send their kids to expensive pre-schools for what college used to cost will stop at nothing to ensure their children's success. Purchasing it is the most natural thing in the world to them. That they are buying unearned places in a university that may be depriving a lower-income, hardworking, talented student or athlete of a place will never occur to them. They are entitled, as Hillary was entitled to the presidency, so all her cheating was justified. It was a miracle she did not succeed, for she is as guilty of fraud as everyone involved in the admissions scandal.

Will these advantaged kids be happy? Of course, their parents believe. They will have everything, and to this crowd, having everything is what matters. They will meet and marry the right partner from an equally privileged family, and fortunes may be expanded. Clearly, these parents have no clue about character-building, letting their kids fail so they will try again to succeed on their own. Judging from the video of one the young girls who benefited from her parents' largesse, she has no sense at all of the value of education or the extent of her own good fortune. Like so many young people today, she has not an iota of gratitude for all the trappings of wealth she takes for granted

The news reports suggest that the children who were the subjects of their parents' scheme did not know of it. That is ridiculous. All kids know in their bones what their skills are; they know they did not earn those extra four hundred points on their SATs. 

Will all those admitted under false pretenses be kicked out of those prestigious schools? Probably not. The Ivies do not like to admit they made mistakes in admitting any student. They will carry them, graduate them, even if they are second- or third-rate students. The stunningly ignorant Ms. Ocasio-Cortez has a degree from Boston University in economics and political science, and the woman cannot put a grammatically correct sentence together, let alone knowledgably discuss any relevant issue.

What was exposed today is a sign of such terrible rot in our body politic. While it is clear that the two actresses involved are leftists, no one yet knows the politics of the other thirty-six parents charged with a variety of crimes, all of whom paid to get their kids into fancy schools under false pretenses. While it is tempting to assume they are all leftists, that is not a safe bet since the establishment denizens of the D.C. swamp tend to share a similar and astonishing lack of American values once held dear and taken for granted by their constituents.

Let us hope and pray that shining a light on this despicable practice will bring it to an end, but old habits die hard. The rich are not likely to give up their access to power and privilege without a fight.

We are all suddenly privy to how the rich operate thanks to the breaking news of the widespread cheating by very, very wealthy people, some of them Hollywood celebrities, to get their children into the best colleges, not on merit, but by bribery. Most people have long known that the political elite pulled strings to get sub-par students into good schools; the Kennedy family comes to mind. So do the Gore family and the rest of the self-appointed best.

Those folks take their privilege for granted. They can pull those strings because they are entitled by virtue of their positions. And probably sixty percent of those who reach those levels of power got there by similar means: nepotism, money, the social connections made while at Ivy League universities, and incumbency.

Such is the character of a great number of the people who run our government and our financial institutions. Like those indicted yesterday in the admissions scandal, they are rich, so that empowers them to do whatever they want, even if they have to cheat to get it. The two actresses were front and center because they are familiar faces, but the rest of those involved are every bit as shameless, every bit as corrupt.

The rub is that they will never grasp the fact that what they've done is wrong. In their world, it is how things are done among special people. Their kids will go to the right schools and meet the right people. They were already set for life. With a bought and paid for leg up to the right school, they will be among the privileged elite all of their lives. 

The fact is that this level of fraud is rampant and has been for years and years. There are psychologists, probably in every major city, who for the big bucks will write letters on behalf of normal kids of wealthy parents saying they need extra time for tests, that they have learning disabilities. This is especially true at the toniest of private schools.


The parents who send their kids to expensive pre-schools for what college used to cost will stop at nothing to ensure their children's success. Purchasing it is the most natural thing in the world to them. That they are buying unearned places in a university that may be depriving a lower-income, hardworking, talented student or athlete of a place will never occur to them. They are entitled, as Hillary was entitled to the presidency, so all her cheating was justified. It was a miracle she did not succeed, for she is as guilty of fraud as everyone involved in the admissions scandal.

Will these advantaged kids be happy? Of course, their parents believe. They will have everything, and to this crowd, having everything is what matters. They will meet and marry the right partner from an equally privileged family, and fortunes may be expanded. Clearly, these parents have no clue about character-building, letting their kids fail so they will try again to succeed on their own. Judging from the video of one the young girls who benefited from her parents' largesse, she has no sense at all of the value of education or the extent of her own good fortune. Like so many young people today, she has not an iota of gratitude for all the trappings of wealth she takes for granted.



The news reports suggest that the children who were the subjects of their parents' scheme did not know of it. That is ridiculous. All kids know in their bones what their skills are; they know they did not earn those extra four hundred points on their SATs. 

Will all those admitted under false pretenses be kicked out of those prestigious schools? Probably not. The Ivies do not like to admit they made mistakes in admitting any student. They will carry them, graduate them, even if they are second- or third-rate students. The stunningly ignorant Ms. Ocasio-Cortez has a degree from Boston University in economics and political science, and the woman cannot put a grammatically correct sentence together, let alone knowledgably discuss any relevant issue.

What was exposed today is a sign of such terrible rot in our body politic. While it is clear that the two actresses involved are leftists, no one yet knows the politics of the other thirty-six parents charged with a variety of crimes, all of whom paid to get their kids into fancy schools under false pretenses. While it is tempting to assume they are all leftists, that is not a safe bet since the establishment denizens of the D.C. swamp tend to share a similar and astonishing lack of American values once held dear and taken for granted by their constituents.

Let us hope and pray that shining a light on this despicable practice will bring it to an end, but old habits die hard. The rich are not likely to give up their access to power and privilege without a fight.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> March 13, 2019
> *College admissions scandal: Now we know for sure that elites do not know the difference between right and wrong*
> By Patricia McCarthy
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> REPORT: 7 FBI Agents Arrested Felicity Huffman At Gunpoint
> 3 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/12/7-fbi-agents-gunpoint-felicity-huffman&ved=2ahUKEwi46c6Rlf7gAhUCJKwKHWH7Ay0QlO8DMAV6BAgHEBk&usg=AOvVaw2QvcQOymuqNE3AVVKAhIpF


Where's the multiple angle CNN video?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BhAB&usg=AOvVaw16E6fNGEV4vjQc735qWDjN&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

*Data: 1.7M Central American, Mexican Illegal Aliens Living in U.S. Despite Deportation Orders*
622


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BhAB&usg=AOvVaw16E6fNGEV4vjQc735qWDjN&ampcf=1


This is the rich in America today. What did Trump say about not paying taxes? “Because I’m smart!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> This is the rich in America today. What did Trump say about not paying taxes? “Because I’m smart!”


Don't you pay as little as possible?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> A bit redundant.


In the current parlance.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you pay as little as possible?


I stay inside the lines and I don’t misstate values, etc. 
it appears that we may find out if Trump cheats. 
Curious why he hasn’t shown us his returns.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm not sayin, just sayin.
> 
> Anyone seen Malias transcripts or are they locked up with her dads?
> Sasha and Malia Obama's tennis instructor and the former Yale women's soccer coach indicted
> ...


You mean the Trump boys, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So to bring this back to my original point... comparing our economy to European socialist economies is apples and oranges given that we pay for the vast majority of their defense.
> 
> However much you want to claim we've made from our European trading partners, it doesn't change the fact that it's not enough to both pay to maintain peace in the West, and at the same time pay for the cushy social programs.  (This is where you're going to say well we should stop paying for their defense, and I'm going to point out that Europe's military history doesn't make me think it's going to be any cheaper.)


It's the 'price of doing business' in a safe, prosperous world. The US, and the world, wouldn't be anywhere near where they are today if the US had pulled back into an isolationist position.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's the 'price of doing business' in a safe, prosperous world. The US, and the world, wouldn't be anywhere near where they are today if the US had pulled back into an isolationist position.


I agree.  However, I also think it's fair to say free trade deals that allow Europe and China to protect their industries while giving them unfettered access to the American market could be reworked so they are more in our favor.  I also think it's fair to go to a country like Germany, who is does billions in business with Russia... and say more of the cost of protecting them from the Russians is going to need to be carried by them.  None of this seems unreasonable to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean the Trump boys, right?


Don't you wonder how the hell the presidents kid got into Harvard?
I know Obama won't show his grades, how about hers?
The fact her coach is mixed up in this scandal is a little bit strange.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Don't you wonder how the hell the presidents kids got into Penn?
I know Trump won't show his grades, how about theirs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Don't you wonder how the hell the presidents kids got into Penn?
> I know Trump won't show his grades, how about theirs?


Trump wasn't the president.
Just a simple question, no need to get nasty so early in the day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Don't you wonder how the hell the presidents kids got into Penn?
> I know Trump won't show his grades, how about theirs?


You know Fred spent a large amount in an attempt to get little donny edumacated and to have his otherwise healthy athlete, "I was a top athlete, coulda played for the Yankees, would have been the best . . . but I wanted to go into business", declared to be suffering from bone spurs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump wasn't the president.
> Just a simple question, no need to get nasty so early in the day.


And?


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump wasn't the president.
> Just a simple question, no need to get nasty so early in the day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know Fred spent a large amount in an attempt to get little donny edumacated and to have his otherwise healthy athlete, "I was a top athlete, coulda played for the Yankees, would have been the best . . . but I wanted to go into business", declared to be suffering from bone spurs.


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4203


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


And, you are a hypocrite . . . but you already knew that.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And, you are a hypocrite . . . but you already knew that.


Nothing creepy here.  It’s Biden that’s creepy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4204
> Nothing creepy here.  It’s Biden that’s creepy.


Talk about OMG! Harlot in training.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And, you are a hypocrite . . . but you already knew that.


Why would you say something like that?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you wonder how the hell the presidents kid got into Harvard?
> I know Obama won't show his grades, how about hers?
> The fact her coach is mixed up in this scandal is a little bit strange.


It has been reported the tennis coach gave lessons to Michelle and the girls.  Not uncommon for families to take tennis lessons. I don't think those girls are going to Harvard on a tennis scholarship.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It has been reported the tennis coach gave lessons to Michelle and the girls.  Not uncommon for families to take tennis lessons. I don't think those girls are going to Harvard on a tennis scholarship.


I would think t supporters would be all for this. t cheated his way through life, I thought their motto was, "If you aren't cheating you aren't trying"? It's the way of the wealthy (it's what t campaigned on saying the system was rigged against, "the forgotten ones" and he was on their side, LOL!!!!), it's why our system favors the monied class (they get a bigger say, the more wealth the bigger the voice).


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I would think t supporters would be all for this. t cheated his way through life, I thought their motto was, "If you aren't cheating you aren't trying"? It's the way of the wealthy (it's what t campaigned on saying the system was rigged against, "the forgotten ones" and he was on their side, LOL!!!!), it's why our system favors the monied class (they get a bigger say, the more wealth the bigger the voice).


See Hillary Clinton as an example...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> See Hillary Clinton as an example...


Care to illuminate that thought? . . . or just sending out code to the other disciples?


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you wonder how the hell the presidents kid got into Harvard?
> I know Obama won't show his grades, how about hers?
> The fact her coach is mixed up in this scandal is a little bit strange.


I wonder about trump’s kid getting into Wharton. I don’t wonder about the daughter of a president, with two parents who were top 10% at Harvard Law. Use common sense.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It has been reported the tennis coach gave lessons to Michelle and the girls.  Not uncommon for families to take tennis lessons. I don't think those girls are going to Harvard on a tennis scholarship.


The allegations stem from when he was Georgetown's coach, not Harvard's.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It has been reported the tennis coach gave lessons to Michelle and the girls.  Not uncommon for families to take tennis lessons. I don't think those girls are going to Harvard on a tennis scholarship.


I know there isn't a connection, just interesting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder about trump’s kid getting into Wharton. I don’t wonder about the daughter of a president, with two parents who were top 10% at Harvard Law. Use common sense.


How do you know they were top 10?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2019)

Geezzzus....can y'all say legacy?

Legacy preference or legacy admission is a preference given by an institution or organization to certain applicants on the basis of their familial relationship to *alumni *of that institution, with college admissions being the field in which legacy preferences are most controversially used.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you know they were top 10?


Make that cum laude from Princeton for Michelle...don't know about Harvard Law for her.
Michelle Obama was born in 1964 in Chicago, Illinois. She attended Princeton University, graduating cum laude in 1985, and went on to earn a degree from Harvard Law School in 1988.

And from The Weekly Standard...

The only reason I bring this barely relevant history up is to show what a stud of a law student Barack Obama was. He graduated Harvard _magna cum laude_.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Make that cum laude from Princeton for Michelle...don't know about Harvard Law for her.
> Michelle Obama was born in 1964 in Chicago, Illinois. She attended Princeton University, graduating cum laude in 1985, and went on to earn a degree from Harvard Law School in 1988.
> 
> And from The Weekly Standard...
> ...


So did John Roberts


----------



## Booter (Mar 13, 2019)

The Harvard Law Review, generally considered the most prestigious in the country, elected the first black president in its 104-year history today. The job is considered the highest student position at Harvard Law School.

The new president of the Review is Barack Obama, a 28-year-old graduate of Columbia University who spent four years heading a community development program for poor blacks on Chicago's South Side before enrolling in law school. His late father, Barack Obama, was a finance minister in Kenya and his mother, Ann Dunham, is an American anthropologist now doing fieldwork in Indonesia. Mr. Obama was born in Hawaii.

Law reviews, which are edited by students, play a double role at law schools, providing a chance for students to improve their legal research and writing, and at the same time offering judges and scholars a forum for new legal arguments. The Harvard Law Review is generally considered the most widely cited of the student law reviews.

Mr. Obama was elected after a meeting of the review's 80 editors that convened Sunday and lasted until early this morning, a participant said.

https://www.nytimes.com/1990/02/06/us/first-black-elected-to-head-harvard-s-law-review.html


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> The Harvard Law Review, generally considered the most prestigious in the country, elected the first black president in its 104-year history today. The job is considered the highest student position at Harvard Law School.
> 
> The new president of the Review is Barack Obama, a 28-year-old graduate of Columbia University who spent four years heading a community development program for poor blacks on Chicago's South Side before enrolling in law school. His late father, Barack Obama, was a finance minister in Kenya and his mother, Ann Dunham, is an American anthropologist now doing fieldwork in Indonesia. Mr. Obama was born in Hawaii.
> 
> ...


... born in Hawaii ???   Harvard Law Review is a commie pinko rag.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> The Harvard Law Review, generally considered the most prestigious in the country, elected the first black president in its 104-year history today. The job is considered the highest student position at Harvard Law School.
> 
> The new president of the Review is Barack Obama, a 28-year-old graduate of Columbia University who spent four years heading a community development program for poor blacks on Chicago's South Side before enrolling in law school. His late father, Barack Obama, was a finance minister in Kenya and his mother, Ann Dunham, is an American anthropologist now doing fieldwork in Indonesia. Mr. Obama was born in Hawaii.
> 
> ...


The t-swallowers hate truly self-made individuals, especially those that also do good for their community and actually are smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Make that cum laude from Princeton for Michelle...don't know about Harvard Law for her.
> Michelle Obama was born in 1964 in Chicago, Illinois. She attended Princeton University, graduating cum laude in 1985, and went on to earn a degree from Harvard Law School in 1988.
> 
> And from The Weekly Standard...
> ...


Gotta love affirmative action.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The t-swallowers hate truly self-made individuals, especially those that also do good for their community and actually are smart.


Maybe, but we are talking about the Obama family right now, pay attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> The Harvard Law Review, generally considered the most prestigious in the country, elected the first black president in its 104-year history today. The job is considered the highest student position at Harvard Law School.
> 
> The new president of the Review is Barack Obama, a 28-year-old graduate of Columbia University who spent four years heading a community development program for poor blacks on Chicago's South Side before enrolling in law school. His late father, Barack Obama, was a finance minister in Kenya and his mother, Ann Dunham, is an American anthropologist now doing fieldwork in Indonesia. Mr. Obama was born in Hawaii.
> 
> ...


Fake News,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Make that cum laude from Princeton for Michelle...don't know about Harvard Law for her.
> Michelle Obama was born in 1964 in Chicago, Illinois. She attended Princeton University, graduating cum laude in 1985, and went on to earn a degree from Harvard Law School in 1988.
> 
> And from The Weekly Standard...
> ...


I wonder why he is hiding his grades?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know there isn't a connection, just interesting.


Why is it interesting?


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So did John Roberts


No reason not to believe that. The idiots on the bench there are Kavanagh and Clarence Thomas.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> No reason not to believe that. The idiots on the bench there are Kavanagh and Clarence Thomas.


Affirmative action at work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> No reason not to believe that. The idiots on the bench there are Kavanagh and Clarence Thomas.


Not very tolerant and very racist, Mr lib.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why is it interesting?


Of all the tennis coaches out there they pick a crook.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not very tolerant and very racist, Mr lib.


You mean by attacking Kavanagh for being a privileged white frat boy douchebag? 
Agreed. Intolerant and racist, for sure.
As for Thomas, I am focused only on his incredible, proven lack of brainpower.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Speaking of Ponderable, has anybody pondered why Paulie brought polling information to that guy Kilimnick (sp?), who was a Russian who was close to Russian intelligence?
What would they do with that polling info, I wonder? And an interesting verified fact is that the Russians did, in fact, conduct a targeted social media campaign to hurt HRC, help Trump, etc..
Why the polling info, I wonder?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean by attacking Kavanagh for being a privileged white frat boy douchebag?
> Agreed. Intolerant and racist, for sure.
> As for Thomas, I am focused only on his incredible, proven lack of brainpower.


What did either of them do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Speaking of Ponderable, has anybody pondered why Paulie brought polling information to that guy Kilimnick (sp?), who was a Russian who was close to Russian intelligence?
> What would they do with that polling info, I wonder? And an interesting verified fact is that the Russians did, in fact, conduct a targeted social media campaign to hurt HRC, help Trump, etc..
> Why the polling info, I wonder?


Trump did all that?
Exactly.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of all the tennis coaches out there they pick a crook.


He was the tennis coach at Georgetown. Not sure if he was a crook when they took lessons. I will believe that Secret Service looked at his background.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm not sayin, just sayin.
> 
> Anyone seen Malias transcripts or are they locked up with her dads?
> Sasha and Malia Obama's tennis instructor and the former Yale women's soccer coach indicted
> ...



*Her High School Transcripts say she played Competitive Tennis, Soccer and other sports......*

*The possibilities of that coach having something to do with getting her into Harvard are pretty pretty *
*high, it's just way way too coincidental.....hence the wait.*

*The TRUTH will come out.....that's just too many people to stifle if shenanigans were involved....*


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder about trump’s kid getting into Wharton. I don’t wonder about the daughter of a president, with two parents who were top 10% at Harvard Law. Use common sense.


There are two separate “Wharton” designations at Penn.  One is the post grad business school.  The other is an undergrad college program with emphasis on business. 

No Trump has ever tried to claim they were Wharton MBA trained, when they were actually undergrads in the Wharton program.  None.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

We don't need to waste any tax money on this guy, shoot him in the head and be done with it.
*Published* 1 hour ago
*Former detention officer arrested on rape charges, covered in scratches in mug shot*







Kirk Taylor Martin, a former jail guard in Georgia, was arrested and faces rape and other charges after police say he held a woman in her home. (Murray County Sheriff's Department via A)

A fired corrections officer in Georgia has been arrested on rape and assault charges after police said he allegedly held a woman against her will for hours.



The Georgia Bureau of Investigation announced Monday that 28-year-old Kirk Taylor Martin, of Acworth, is facing multiple charges including aggravated sexual battery, aggravated assault, criminal attempt to commit sodomy, false imprisonment and obstructing an emergency call.


Officials said he was arrested Friday after the victim was able to contact someone outside her home after being held there by Martin from the afternoon of March 7 until the early hours of March 8.

Martin's mug shots show him covered with dozens of bloody scratch marks on his neck and chest that police said were inflicted by the victim during a violent struggle, the Dalton Daily Citizen-News reported.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Yes, lets kill all the innocent unborn we can.


EVIL LIVES
*Eight monsters spared by California gov’s death penalty order*


Gov. Newsom issues moratorium on death penalty executions in state


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, lets kill all the innocent unborn we can.
> 
> 
> EVIL LIVES
> ...


The justice system has never convicted no less put to death the wrong person, never.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Her High School Transcripts say she played Competitive Tennis, Soccer and other sports......*
> 
> *The possibilities of that coach having something to do with getting her into Harvard are pretty pretty *
> *high, it's just way way too coincidental.....hence the wait.*
> ...


How do you know what your transcripts say?


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 253779, member: 3299"

I wonder about trump’s kid getting into Wharton. 
*Where are there statements that he's seeking Wharton.....*

I don’t wonder about the daughter of a president, with two parents 
who were top 10% at Harvard Law. 
*Where are the documents that PROVE Barry Soetoro and Michelle were*
*top 10 % at Harvard, Not a Wiki statement that says " Magna Cum Lauda " *
*....This YOU need to prove !*


Use common sense.
*Something your posting history displays the lack of.....*

/QUOTE


*" Messy ".....you bag on the current POTUS's kid and look the other*
*way on the previous POTUS's OBVIOUS " messy " connection.....*
*If this was the other way around it would be 24/7 MSM......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The justice system has never convicted no less put to death the wrong person, never.



*What....?*
*Why even type that way as a sarcasm.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The justice system has never convicted no less put to death the wrong person, never.


To make an omelet you need to break a few eggs.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

espola said:


> There is no doubt that abstinence works.  However, the rate of actual abstinence conduct by those who claim to practice it is lower than the rate of actual condom use by those who claim to use condoms.


For those who cannot abstain put a hood on it...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You might want to re-think your capital B there, fella...
> 
> spokesperson for the church later clarified that the use of condoms was still considered immoral and that the pope had not intended to take a position "on the problem of condoms in general."[1]


Immoral does not mean no. The article Andy posted never said the Pope says "no" as Andy had indicated.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> B.  Yes they did and still do.  That is not arguable.  They openly did and still do.  In 2010 way after the crisis the POPE (infallible voice of God himself) stated it is finally OKAY to use condoms for one reason, just not getting AIDS ......but it is still immoral and wrong on every front except AIDS. Way after the fact and when they had been so wrong.  That was 2010.  Remember LIVE AID was 1985.  This was well after the epidemic had partially burned out.  The biggest cause of less AIDS in Africa before then was from death not abstinence or condoms.
> 
> C. And where condoms are readily available, you have less STD's and less teen pregnancies.  We have had a significant dropping in teen pregnancies across the US over  the last 30 years and mostly because of rounded programs including birth control are available.  Where teen pregnancies are still predominate, there seems to be a correlation to being red states.
> 
> ...


Stay on point. Deal with the original articles you posted. Those are the two that you originally posted to support your claim and one of them refutes your claim.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Immoral does not mean no. The article Andy posted never said the Pope says "no" as Andy had indicated.


That makes a lot of sense. The church is fine with the immoral practice of condom use. Tell us about sex with little boys. Immoral? But clearly not "no," right?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Left wing tactics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is anyone surprised? People with money using it to help their kids out.. happens all the time. But these people broke laws. Jail time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> That makes a lot of sense. The church is fine with the immoral practice of condom use. Tell us about sex with little boys. Immoral? But clearly not "no," right?


Did you read Andy's link? I thought not...

And illegal v immoral. Do you even know the difference?


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Is anyone surprised? People with money using it to help their kids out.. happens all the time. But these people broke laws. Jail time.


Part of being rich to help your kids out by cheating is not having to go to jail. Just a guess...but maybe 90 days in a club fed.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Part of being rich to help your kids out by cheating is not having to go to jail. Just a guess...but maybe 90 days in a club fed.


BS.. the parents knowingly took part in money laundering.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> He was the tennis coach at Georgetown. Not sure if he was a crook when they took lessons. I will believe that Secret Service looked at his background.


If I were looking for coaches to bribe... have to imagine a coach at Georgetown, who as connections that gave him a taste of the good life way beyond the $200k he was making as a college coach, woulda made him easy pickings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The justice system has never convicted no less put to death the wrong person, never.


I wonder how many Americans were killed vs how many innocents were given the death penalty?


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> BS.. the parents knowingly took part in money laundering.


Money laundering? You mean with the fake charity? Yeah I would hope that those that did that part would get sent up the river.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> That makes a lot of sense. The church is fine with the immoral practice of condom use. Tell us about sex with little boys. Immoral? But clearly not "no," right?


*If you are going to point out the DISGUSTING practices of the Roman Catholic Church*
*you need to be Honest with yourself and point out the absolutely DISGUSTING*
*practices of Islam around the world ......it is far worse and more DISGUSTING if that*
*is possible......*

*" Messy " " Messy "........*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Part of being rich to help your kids out by cheating is not having to go to jail. Just a guess...but maybe 90 days in a club fed.


*Which do you think is worse....*

*The crimes Paul Manafort was accused of during Robert Muellers stint as FBI Director..*
*( Those crimes were EXACTLY the same as what Tony Podesta { A Democrat } got away with because Mueller gave him immunity ...)*

*or*

*The crimes the parents are accused of that STOLE a place at a higher learning institution*
*( Remember the students who got kicked to the curb never get that chance again !! )......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Part of being rich to help your kids out by cheating is not having to go to jail. Just a guess...but maybe 90 days in a club fed.


Let's ask someone with knowledge on the subject of cheating to get into college.






*You Know Who Hates People Who Cheat To Get In To College? Elizabeth Warren*
Joe Cunningham


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If you are going to point out the DISGUSTING practices of the Roman Catholic Church*
> *you need to be Honest with yourself and point out the absolutely DISGUSTING*
> *practices of Islam around the world ......it is far worse and more DISGUSTING if that*
> *is possible......*
> ...


I think messy is headed for a nervous break down, all the lies he has been telling is eating him up.
We should all pray for his lying, rotten rich soul.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think messy is headed for a nervous break down, all the lies he has been telling is eating him up.
> We should all pray for his lying, rotten rich soul.


*I lay " Messy " down to sleep...*
*I pray his soul will not weep.....*
*If he should not wake....*
*I pray he was not fake.....*
*The Good Lord is his to keep.....*
*So " Messy " shall peacefully sleep....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's ask someone with knowledge on the subject of cheating to get into college.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny coming from a t-swallower.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny coming from a t-swallower.


Why do you like Injuns so much?


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's funny coming from a t-swallower.



*




*
*It's Ok Rodent....we know you project.*


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think messy is headed for a nervous break down, all the lies he has been telling is eating him up.
> We should all pray for his lying, rotten rich soul.


Is saying I’m lying the same thing as when you say “fake news?” As in, you know it’s true but you don’t like it?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Stay on point. Deal with the original articles you posted. Those are the two that you originally posted to support your claim and one of them refutes your claim.


My original point was the POPE ( infallible word from God) during the AIDS crisis openly stated that condoms were immoral. Not to be used. That was the original intent of that post.  I had figured most would understand the simple fact that condom use means less AIDS and any org that preached against that is evil.

I had to go into much more detail because you were being ornery.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My original point was the POPE ( infallible word from God) during the AIDS crisis openly stated that condoms were immoral. Not to be used. That was the original intent of that post.  I had figured most would understand the simple fact that condom use means less AIDS and any org that preached against that is evil.
> 
> I had to go into much more detail because you were being ornery.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> There are two separate “Wharton” designations at Penn.  One is the post grad business school.  The other is an undergrad college program with emphasis on business.
> 
> No Trump has ever tried to claim they were Wharton MBA trained, when they were actually undergrads in the Wharton program.  None.


Just like the difference between Fries U undergrad and Grad program. What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Joe thinks if we just got rid of illegals the education system would be fixed.  AOC keeps talking about how taking white people money out of the system will bring about the end of poverty.  Tenacious on the other hand simply wonders when it became okay to say racist ideas out loud?


Racism is in your head.  Discrimination is what you do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racism is in your head.  Discrimination is what you do.


So what do you call discriminating against people of a specific racial or religious makeup?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what do you call discriminating against people of a specific racial or religious makeup?


The new Democrat party, what a deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The new Democrat party, what a deal.


One side is willing to demonize a large part of America on attempt to gain power, to divide, to tear up America and you gleefully trumpet that horn. Well, they had it all and what did they do with it? Like what they are trying to do to America, they wasted it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My original point was the POPE ( infallible word from God) during the AIDS crisis openly stated that condoms were immoral. Not to be used. That was the original intent of that post.  I had figured most would understand the simple fact that condom use means less AIDS and any org that preached against that is evil.
> 
> I had to go into much more detail because you were being ornery.


Ummm... please show me where in the link you posted where the Pope said don't use a condom.

Simple fact: the link to the article you posted stated that HIV rates rose, not fell, when condom use was pushed as the main prevention against HIV infection. Read the reasons why Andy and maybe you will understand.

Signed, Ornery


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's ask someone with knowledge on the subject of cheating to get into college.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess whose admisdion to Harvard is now being scrutinized? One Mr. David Hogg.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Ummm... please show me where in the link you posted where the Pope said don't use a condom.
> 
> Simple fact: the link to the article you posted stated that HIV rates rose, not fell, when condom use was pushed as the main prevention against HIV infection. Read the reasons why Andy and maybe you will understand.
> 
> Signed, Ornery


Please read the myriad of other links. 

A brief history of the POPE'S and Vaticans official word on using condoms.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/nov/21/condoms-birth-control-catholic-church-short-history


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

So tucker thinks Warren Jeffs should have been left alone with those young girls?  That preteen sex sounds pretty good to him?  Roger Aires would be proud.  He thinks women are primitive?  Maybe he is just unable to deal with his own limitations.


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So tucker thinks Warren Jeffs should have been left alone with those young girls?  That preteen sex sounds pretty good to him?  Roger Aires would be proud.  He thinks women are primitive?  Maybe he is just unable to deal with his own limitations.


The proper word is "shortcomings".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One side is willing to demonize a large part of America on attempt to gain power, to divide, to tear up America and you gleefully trumpet that horn. Well, they had it all and what did they do with it? Like what they are trying to do to America, they wasted it.


Do you know how many votes it takes in the senate to get anything done?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Please read the myriad of other links.
> 
> A brief history of the POPE'S and Vaticans official word on using condoms.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/nov/21/condoms-birth-control-catholic-church-short-history


I don't know why I waste my time with you. You can post as many new links as you like but the FACT is THE LINK YOU POSTED DOES NOT SUPPORT YOU. 

Just deal with it... you were wrong.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't know why I waste my time with you. You can post as many new links as you like but the FACT is THE LINK YOU POSTED DOES NOT SUPPORT YOU.
> 
> Just deal with it... you were wrong.


The fact is, I made a link to show something other than what you were looking for. I have given you many other links that support what I stated. The premise is fact.  The POPE and the catholic church were actively against the use of condoms in Africa during the AIDS crisis and that made it worse and that is evil.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The fact is, I made a link to show something other than what you were looking for. I have given you many other links that support what I stated. The premise is fact.  The POPE and the catholic church were actively against the use of condoms in Africa during the AIDS crisis and that made it worse and that is evil.


Dude.. just admit you blew it. You said it yourself, it took you 12 seconds to search and you posted the first two links that popped up without even reading them... and the FACT that you used Salon as one of your sources is laughable. 

Next time read what you're posting so you don't look so foolish...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Dude.. just admit you blew it. You said it yourself, it took you 12 seconds to search and you posted the first two links that popped up without even reading them... and the FACT that you used Salon as one of your sources is laughable.
> 
> Next time read what you're posting so you don't look so foolish...


I don't think I look foolish and I certainly don't feel foolish. You want to try and gloss over the intent of what I posted and my original point.  That is your prerogative.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I don't think I look foolish and I certainly don't feel foolish. You want to try and gloss over the intent of what I posted and my original point.  That is your prerogative.


Well that's the thing. Your intent vs what you posted did not match..


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Well that's the thing. Your intent vs what you posted did not match..


I posted it for one intent.  You took it as if that was the well researched answer to back up my position. That was never my intent. You tried to make that my intent but, sorry you don't get to define that. I went back and posted multiple things to clarify my position and you continued toa rgue I somehow had to use the first articles as my back up. I just used those articles to show the church was indeed against condoms and it was bad.


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I posted it for one intent.  You took it as if that was the well researched answer to back up my position. That was never my intent. You tried to make that my intent but, sorry you don't get to define that. I went back and posted multiple things to clarify my position and you continued toa rgue I somehow had to use the first articles as my back up. I just used those articles to show the church was indeed against condoms and it was bad.


We appreciate you keeping multi tied up the last couple of days.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what do you call discriminating against people of a specific racial or religious makeup?



*IGNORANCE !*

*Wait for it.......somehow Rodent will tie this to POTUS..*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I just used those articles to show the church was indeed against condoms and it was bad.


You keep falling back on this but that's your problem, the article in question does not support your claim. Your attempt to cover your tracks with other resources further solidifies my point that the original article does not support you. I'm not sure if your ignorant or just like to argue.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The proper word is "shortcomings".


*The fact that you would " Stop " roll the video to view .005 seconds of a shot is*
*quite disturbing and supports my previous comments about you.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You keep falling back on this but that's your problem, the article in question does not support your claim. Your attempt to cover your tracks with other resources further solidifies my point that the original article does not support you. I'm not sure if your ignorant or just like to argue.



*I call it " The Squirming Salesman ".....*

*He's on the hot plate and NOW he realizes it's HOT .....Imagine that !*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You keep falling back on this but that's your problem, the article in question does not support your claim. Your attempt to cover your tracks with other resources further solidifies my point that the original article does not support you. I'm not sure if your ignorant or just like to argue.


You can believe what ever you want.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You can believe what ever you want.


*That's a very very POOR retort when faced with the Truth Andy......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 14, 2019)

espola said:


> We appreciate you keeping multi tied up the last couple of days.


How many of you are there?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what do you call discriminating against people of a specific racial or religious makeup?


Discrimination.  Racism is a social construct.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know how many votes it takes in the senate to get anything done?


It's called deal making, if only the Republicans had a deal maker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Discrimination.  Racism is a social construct.


Hate is hate, and when it is targeted for a specific reason that reason gets a name.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You can believe what ever you want.


Oh they do, they do. It's like they want burn down all of history and rewrite it so they look better.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

*The above two perpetrated the Fake Smollett LGBTQ/Lynching to shore up*
*her and Sen Cory Booker's Grand Standing S.488 bill .....*

*Another sad reality exposed !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hate is hate, and when it is targeted for a specific reason that reason gets a name.



*You are a fake Hate barker......take the spoon out of your mouth.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hate is hate, and when it is targeted for a specific reason that reason gets a name.


So hate is not a strong enough name? Hence hate crimes. Lol!  You Fries U grads always crack me up!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are a fake Hate barker......take the spoon out of your mouth.*


Nobody drinks more Hatorade than Whiskers.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You can believe what ever you want.


I do...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nobody drinks more Hatorade than Whiskers.


The Rat will have brief moments of clarity but then falls back into his drunken stupor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
You post these really unfunny racist memes that show the Internet world you traffic in. What a loser.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You post these really unfunny racist memes that show the Internet world you traffic in. What a loser.


He has been a fascist his whole life and only recently learned that there is a name for it.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 15, 2019)

What is the over and under on when Tucker Carlson leaves Fox for the Glenn Beck or Bill O'Reilly  internet radio stations?


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What is the over and under on when Tucker Carlson leaves Fox for the Glenn Beck or Bill O'Reilly  internet radio stations?


Can he still get a regular gig with Bubba the Love Sponge?


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

espola said:


> He has been a fascist his whole life and only recently learned that there is a name for it.


Maybe the worst part is his ongoing violation of the first rule of comedy...

At least he has good taste in music, but otherwise, man what a tool.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe the worst part is his ongoing violation of the first rule of comedy...
> 
> At least he has good taste in music, but otherwise, man what a tool.


Q:  What's the first ...
A: Timing


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 15, 2019)

“They’ve always seen themselves as a good, honest family that works hard and follows the rules, but everything has changed overnight," the source says. "The reality of all of this has been devastating.”

The reality of this has not even started. These girls are so not ready for life, that they will have to get new parents once their actual parents are working on the gardens in LOMPOC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


>


You post these really unfunny racist memes that show the Internet world you traffic in. What a loser.[/QUOTE]
You didn't get the memo on the impossibility of being racist towards crackas?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice to see all these cockroaches scrambling when the light is turned on.

If there is any justice, the firing of its founder should to launch the collapse and liquidation of the Southern Poverty Law Center
MARCH 15, 2019
Fired for unspecified reasons, but with a half billion dollars ($121 million parked overseas) in assets up for grabs, I suggest that we follow the mon...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/if_there_is_an_justice_the_firing_of_its_founder_should_to_launch_the_collapse_and_liquidation_of_the_southern_poverty_law_center.html


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Q:  What's the first ...
> A: Timing


Nope. The first is that it has to be funny.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


>


You post these really unfunny racist memes that show the Internet world you traffic in. What a loser.[/QUOTE]
You really are a snowflake if you found it racist...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice to see all these cockroaches scrambling when the light is turned on.
> 
> If there is any justice, the firing of its founder should to launch the collapse and liquidation of the Southern Poverty Law Center
> MARCH 15, 2019
> ...


The Southern Poverty Law Center has done some really amazing work confronting racism, during some of the darkest days of the civil rights movement.  Any specific reason you want to see them broken up, or is this just something someone online told you to think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The Southern Poverty Law Center has done some really amazing work confronting racism, during some of the darkest days of the civil rights movement.  Any specific reason you want to see them broken up, or is this just something someone online told you to think?


Because they are left wing terrorists.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they are left wing terrorists.


Well... if a right wing crazy man says they are a terrorist group how could anybody disagree.


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they are left wing terrorists.


Because without violence and with information 
and several successful court battles they expose hate groups. So people like Joe, who support hate groups, insanely refer to it as “terrorism.”


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You post these really unfunny racist memes that show the Internet world you traffic in. What a loser.


You really are a snowflake if you found it racist...[/QUOTE]
Hey, you and Joe and Ricky all liked the “Irish Creme Obama” meme, because it wasn’t racist. Cool.


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they are left wing terrorists.


You are afraid of them?


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


>


You post these really unfunny racist memes that show the Internet world you traffic in. What a loser.[/QUOTE]


*You feel threatened by the TRUTH regarding the " Fake " Mexican !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Because without violence and with information
> and several successful court battles they expose hate groups. So people like Joe, who support hate groups, insanely refer to it as “terrorism.”


*What's a " Terrorist " ?*
*What's  " Terrorism " ?*

*Can you espouse on those two in " Liberal Duck Speak "......*


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What's a " Terrorist " ?*
> *What's  " Terrorism " ?*
> 
> *Can you espouse on those two in " Liberal Duck Speak "......*


Go back and read Joe’s post and ask him.


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> You post these really unfunny racist memes that show the Internet world you traffic in. What a loser.



*You feel threatened by the TRUTH regarding the " Fake " Mexican !*[/QUOTE]
Hey Multi, your team talking again. This time about Mexicans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You post these really unfunny racist memes that show the Internet world you traffic in. What a loser.


Racism is in your head.  Discrimination is what you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Because without violence and with information
> and several successful court battles they expose hate groups. So people like Joe, who support hate groups, insanely refer to it as “terrorism.”


What hate group have I ever supported?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> *You feel threatened by the TRUTH regarding the " Fake " Mexican !*


Hey Multi, your team talking again. This time about Mexicans.[/QUOTE]
I love Mexicans, especially the ones that are legal and that I don't have to support.


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What hate group have I ever supported?


By definition, your characterization of SPLC as “terrorists” means you find their work terroristic. Which means you support the hate groups they go after and view those hate groups, several of whom have been nailed in court, as innocent victims.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What hate group have I ever supported?


Charlottesville nazis


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> By definition, your characterization of SPLC as “terrorists” means you find their work terroristic. Which means you support the hate groups they go after and view those hate groups, several of whom have been nailed in court, as innocent victims.


Like t these nutters tell us who they are everyday. They, like t, may not be white nationalist, but they make excuses for, talk the language of and never speak badly of . . . and they certainly attack those that attack white nationalist or are targets of white nationalist. So what are they?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You really are a snowflake if you found it racist...


Hey, you and Joe and Ricky all liked the “Irish Creme Obama” meme, because it wasn’t racist. Cool.[/QUOTE]
This is a huge problem that you are a part of. You and your kind cry racism at every little thing, most of which is not racist at all. When you do that you lesson the impact of something that is truly racist. Your the little boy who cried wolf... smh


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey, you and Joe and Ricky all liked the “Irish Creme Obama” meme, because it wasn’t racist. Cool.


This is a huge problem that you are a part of. You and your kind cry racism at every little thing, most of which is not racist at all. When you do that you lesson the impact of something that is truly racist. Your the little boy who cried wolf... smh[/QUOTE]
Which one did you like better, the Irish Creme Obama, or the Fake Mexican? Or maybe you liked Joe’s point about the SPLC’s “terrorists?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> By definition, your characterization of SPLC as “terrorists” means you find their work terroristic. Which means you support the hate groups they go after and view those hate groups, several of whom have been nailed in court, as innocent victims.


So that's what it means?
Urinidiot


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Charlottesville nazis


Yeah, ok.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like t these nutters tell us who they are everyday. They, like t, may not be white nationalist, but they make excuses for, talk the language of and never speak badly of . . . and they certainly attack those that attack white nationalist or are targets of white nationalist. So what are they?


Are you asking me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> This is a huge problem that you are a part of. You and your kind cry racism at every little thing, most of which is not racist at all. When you do that you lesson the impact of something that is truly racist. Your the little boy who cried wolf... smh


Which one did you like better, the Irish Creme Obama, or the Fake Mexican? Or maybe you liked Joe’s point about the SPLC’s “terrorists?”[/QUOTE]
It's a tie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Gotta love when these jew hating towel heads go after their own.


VIDEO: Leftist NYU Students Blame Chelsea Clinton For Christchurch Terror Attack Because She Condemned Ilhan Omar's Anti-Semitism
Timothy Meads |  @timmymeadstweet | March 15, 2019
_ 







*UPDATE:*

Esor Fasa, the leftist activist referenced below in the original story, has deleted her entire Twitter account in wake of heavy criticism for the video showing her "best friend" verbally attacking Chelsea Clinton. 


*ORIGINAL:*

Chelsea Clinton attended an interfaith vigil in memory of the 49 Muslim souls slain in yesterday's terror attack on two mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, but students at New York University lashed out at Clinton right to her face after feeling "uncomfortable" with her presence because, in their minds, she deserves blame for the tragedy because her previous condemnation of Rep. Ilhan Omar's antisemitic remarks are tantamount to supporting Islamophobia which encouraged the terrorist attack.

A twitter user by the name of Esor_Fasa first posted, "@*ChelseaClinton*is here at the NYU vigil right now. A lot of students feel uncomfortable. People haven’t forgotten the Islamophobic mob she incited against @*IlhanMN*. There is no sense of responsibility." 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

California Bill Would Mandate That School ID Cards Have Phone Number Of ‘Reproductive Health Hotline’ Printed On One Side
https://www.dailywire.com/news/44736/california-bill-would-mandate-school-id-cards-have-frank-camp


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 16, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
Which one did you like better, the Irish Creme Obama, or the Fake Mexican? Or maybe you liked Joe’s point about the SPLC’s “terrorists?”[/QUOTE]
Yep.. continue the false narrative. But like you posted before, you follow along if it's wrong.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Go back and read Joe’s post and ask him.


*NO !*

*You answer the question for once...." Messy " Financial...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Malia, Michelle, Barack and the College Admissions Scandal
JACK CASHILL
The history of the Obamas reveals that academic admissions scandals come in many forms. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/malia_michelle_barack_and_the_college_admissions_scandal.html


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Malia, Michelle, Barack and the College Admissions Scandal
> JACK CASHILL
> The history of the Obamas reveals that academic admissions scandals come in many forms.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/malia_michelle_barack_and_the_college_admissions_scandal.html


Conjecture , pettiness and meanness can be identified as thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

The other people slaughtered by hate-filled fanatics the same day the Christchurch shooter did his evil
MARCH 18, 2019
So how come we’re not hearing about these?
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/the_emotherem_people_slaughtered_by_hatefilled_fanatics_the_same_day_the_christchurch_shooter_did_his_evil.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Conjecture , pettiness and meanness can be identified as thought.


Meanness?
Sometimes truth isn't so nice.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Meanness?
> Sometimes truth isn't so nice.


What truth is in the thoughts there? There is opinion.  Opinion about high school writings and what kind of students the people were.  The truth is, the Obama's finished college, got law degrees, passed bar exams and became licensed attorneys.  And one became POTUS. No truth shown about cheating, bribes or malfeasance.  Just some persons thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The other people slaughtered by hate-filled fanatics the same day the Christchurch shooter did his evil
> MARCH 18, 2019
> So how come we’re not hearing about these?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/the_emotherem_people_slaughtered_by_hatefilled_fanatics_the_same_day_the_christchurch_shooter_did_his_evil.html


Maybe because this happened in an area where the annual murder rate for the whole country is less than this terrorist managed to kill in one day.  Then he lived streamed it.  Then he sent a manifesto explaining his reasoning about immigrants causing the issues and thanking our POTUS.  Maybe that is why.


----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> What truth is in the thoughts there? There is opinion.  Opinion about high school writings and what kind of students the people were.  The truth is, the Obama's finished college, got law degrees, passed bar exams and became licensed attorneys.  And one became POTUS. No truth shown about cheating, bribes or malfeasance.  Just some persons thoughts and opinions.


The dumb white people, including Trump and his family, were really jealous from the day Obama was elected and they remain very jealous in light of his popularity. Trump lost by millions. They can’t get over it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Maybe because this happened in an area where the annual murder rate for the whole country is less than this terrorist managed to kill in one day.  Then he lived streamed it.  Then he sent a manifesto explaining his reasoning about immigrants causing the issues and thanking our POTUS.  Maybe that is why.


Maybe, or maybe it is because the media loves muslims and hates Jews and Christians, yeah, I will go with my answer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

messy said:


> The dumb white people, including Trump and his family, were really jealous from the day Obama was elected and they remain very jealous in light of his popularity. Trump lost by millions. They can’t get over it.


Yeah, that's it, Trump can't get over how you dumb fucks nominated someone under FBI investigation.


----------



## Booter (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, or maybe it is because the media loves muslims and hates Jews and Christians, yeah, I will go with my answer.


Shitstain, do you consider yourself as self-radicalizing or being radicalized?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, that's it, Trump can't get over how you dumb fucks nominated someone under FBI investigation.


Trump also was and still is under investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Booter said:


> Shitstain, do you consider yourself as self-radicalizing or being radicalized?


What does your wife think?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Trump also was and still is under investigation.


We did not know that when he was running.
Gotta hand it to the deep state.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We did not know that when he was running.
> Gotta hand it to the deep state.


The deep state that would not leak it to make sure he got a fair shake?  That deep state?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The deep state that would not leak it to make sure he got a fair shake?  That deep state?


Not that deep state, the deep state that told the FBI what not to charge Hillary with.
Who is lying, paige or lynch or comey or strock?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does your wife think?


Oh poor baby, did that one hurt your sensitive little ass? You really are a small minded little puke, does anyone in your real life take you serious?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The deep state that would not leak it to make sure he got a fair shake?  That deep state?


 . . . but inadvertently spilled that laptops possibly containing e-mails that possibly could have contained classified information about Hillary's yoga schedule were going to be examined.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not that deep state, the deep state that told the FBI what not to charge Hillary with.
> Who is lying, paige or lynch or comey or strock?


Who is lying? You 24/7.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but inadvertently spilled that laptops possibly containing e-mails that possibly could have contained classified information about Hillary's yoga schedule were going to be examined.


33K, that's a lot of yoga for that fat pig.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is lying? You 24/7.


Page says lynch is lying, strock says comey is lying. 
Don't know who to believe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not that deep state, the deep state that told the FBI what not to charge Hillary with.
> Who is lying, paige or lynch or comey or strock?


Only you conspiracy folks have come to the conclusion that someone had to lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Only you conspiracy folks have come to the conclusion that someone had to lie.


Did you read Page's testimony? How about strok?
Page says lynch lies and strok says comey lied.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read Page's testimony? How about strok?
> Page says lynch lies and strok says comey lied.


Did you? Or did you just accept the analysis you were presented?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read Page's testimony? How about strok?
> Page says lynch lies and strok says comey lied.


Post where the testimony used the word "lie" or anything similar.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you read Page's testimony? How about strok?
> Page says lynch lies and strok says comey lied.


Joe why do you waste you're time with these guys? You could post links all day about this to prove your point and they wont read them. Heck Andy doesn't even read the articles he post so what makes you think they will read yours? They won't because they don't want to become conflicted...


----------



## messy (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Post where the testimony used the word "lie" or anything similar.


The poor guy is not sharp to begin with, never even tries to come to his own conclusions about anything and his entire world view is shaped by townhall.com, breitbard.com and redstate.com.  So he's full of fear and anger, which serves the rich and the Trumpies and the company that owns all of those sites (most of his websites have one mega-corporate owner).
I feel sorry for him, but on the other hand the scared, hateful and ignorant among us are the ones Trump relies on, so they need to educate themselves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Post where the testimony used the word "lie" or anything similar.


*REVEALED: Lisa Page Testimony Shows Obama AG Loretta Lynch Lied*
Posted at 9:00 pm on March 12, 2019 by Bonchie







In the past few days, several transcripts of testimonies from FBI officials have been released and there’s been some very interesting revelations. One of the most eye-opening was that of Bruce Ohr, an FBI official at the center of the Steele dossier. It was shown that Ohr did in fact have extensive contacts with Steele, including the day before the FBI started investigating Trump, and that Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA) lied repeatedly to cover it up.

More shoes are now dropping and the latest involves FBI lawyer Lisa Page, who testified last year in a closed door session with the House.

Former FBI lawyer Lisa Page testified last year that officials in the bureau, including then-FBI Director James Comey, discussed Espionage Act charges against Hillary Clinton, citing “gross negligence,”* but the Justice Department shut them down.*

That can’t be though because former Obama AG Loretta Lynch assured everyone that it was strictly the FBI’s decision on whether to prosecute Hillary or not. This was part of a weak attempt to shield herself without actually recusing from the case (i.e. she wanted to have it both ways and maintain control).

Attorney General *Loretta Lynch says she will accept whatever recommendations FBI investigators and career prosecutors make* about the investigation into Hillary Clinton’s private email server.

“I fully expect to accept their recommendations,” Lynch said Friday during a conversation at the Aspen Ideas Festival in Colorado.

*“I will be accepting their recommendations and their plans for going forward.” *

Lisa Page, via her testimony, shows that Loretta Lynch simply lied.

Page further testified the DOJ put a stop to that: “The Justice Department’s assessment was that it was both constitutionally vague, so that they did not actually feel that they could permissibly bring that charge.” The specific statute being referenced, 18 U.S. Code § 793, deals in part with “gross negligence” in the handling of national defense information, which Clinton came under scrutiny for possibly violating.

Page said Comey and the FBI spoke with DOJ about a gross negligence charge for Clinton multiple times, but that the DOJ consistently pushed back on it. “We had multiple conversations with the Justice Department about bringing a gross negligence charge. And that’s, as I said, the advice that we got from the Department was that they did not think — that it was constitutionally vague and not sustainable,” she said.

*Ratcliffe asked if the decision not to charge Clinton with gross negligence was a direct order from the DOJ. “When you say advice you got from the Department, you’re making it sound like it was the Department that told you: ‘You’re not going to charge gross negligence because we’re the prosecutors and we’re telling you we’re not going to,’” he said.*

*Page responded: “That’s correct.”*

This was easy to see at the time for anyone willing to look. The fact that Lynch refused to recuse was a sure fire sign that she was not actually going to give up control over the decision to prosecute. To do so would put the fate of Hillary Clinton in the hands of people who might not make the “right” decision in the Obama White House’s eyes. Instead, she went to the public and blatantly lied that she would accept whatever the FBI said. The FBI wanted to charge Hillary and tried to make the case numerous times to do so under the “gross negligence” part of the statute, according to Page. In response, the DOJ, contrary to Lynch’s framing, blew off the recommendations and simply said no.



The most likely defense you will hear from Lynch’s defenders is that once she said she’d defer, she didn’t _technically_ tell the FBI what to do after that point. Even if that were true, publicly saying that she’d defer to the FBI, *knowing she had already ordered them not to prosecute Hillary under the relevant statute*, is still lying about the situation. By that point, The FBI had already been boxed in by direct orders from the DOJ, she had already met with Bill Clinton (no doubt to let him know it was over), and all the pieces to let Hillary off the hook were in place. Her attempt to throw up a last minute facade of separation does not change her coordinated dishonesty about the situation. It was a completely orchestrated cover-up from the beginning and she was pulling the strings, likely at the behest of President Obama, who never would have been left out of the loop on this.

The corruption of the Hillary Clinton email investigation is hard to understate. From allowing the destruction of evidence, to giving out immunity like candy, to deciding to let Hillary off before they even interviewed her, it’s one of the most astonishing examples of top-level government misconduct in decades. The Obama administration had their hands all over this despite their lies to the contrary. The fact that no one will likely ever be held accountable for what happened says nothing good about our government


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *REVEALED: Lisa Page Testimony Shows Obama AG Loretta Lynch Lied*
> Posted at 9:00 pm on March 12, 2019 by Bonchie
> 
> 
> ...


Again, because your sources tell you to believe something doesn't make it true.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *REVEALED: Lisa Page Testimony Shows Obama AG Loretta Lynch Lied*
> Posted at 9:00 pm on March 12, 2019 by Bonchiehr did in fact have extensive contacts with Steele, including the day before the FBI started investigating Trump, and that Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA) lied repeatedly to cover it up.
> 
> More shoes are now dropping and the latest involves FBI lawyer Lisa Page, who testified last year in a closed door session with the House.
> ...


Here is a lie from your article and it was from whomever wrote this crap not Lynch. 
That can’t be though because former Obama AG Loretta Lynch assured everyone that it was strictly the FBI’s decision on whether to prosecute Hillary or not.

That is not anywhere near what Lynch said and that is actually shown inside this article.  Lynch said she would leave it to the FBI and the career prosecutors.  The carrier prosecutors are who shut down the possible prosecution.  Which is who Lynch said was going to decide this.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Here is a lie from your article and it was from whomever wrote this crap not Lynch.
> That can’t be though because former Obama AG Loretta Lynch assured everyone that it was strictly the FBI’s decision on whether to prosecute Hillary or not.
> 
> That is not anywhere near what Lynch said and that is actually shown inside this article.  Lynch said she would leave it to the FBI and the career prosecutors.  The carrier prosecutors are who shut down the possible prosecution.  Which is who Lynch said was going to decide this.


The suckers just believe what they are told.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Here is a lie from your article and it was from whomever wrote this crap not Lynch.
> That can’t be though because former Obama AG Loretta Lynch assured everyone that it was strictly the FBI’s decision on whether to prosecute Hillary or not.
> 
> That is not anywhere near what Lynch said and that is actually shown inside this article.  Lynch said she would leave it to the FBI and the career prosecutors.  The carrier prosecutors are who shut down the possible prosecution.  Which is who Lynch said was going to decide this.


Who do the career prosecutors report to?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who do the career prosecutors report to?


There supervisors.  Remember she had recused herself. Just like Sessions did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> There supervisors.  Remember she had recused herself. Just like Sessions did.


If you say so.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> There supervisors.  Remember she had recused herself. Just like Sessions did.


Their


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

*AOC: My approval rating drop is the result of racism and sexism (and Fox News)*
John Sexton Mar 18, 2019 5:31 PM
Top Pick





“This is *the* playbook.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *AOC: My approval rating drop is the result of racism and sexism (and Fox News)*
> John Sexton Mar 18, 2019 5:31 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


Like t, she already got elected, deal with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

*Hamas Brutally Beating Reporters Covering Protests. Media Strangely Silent. *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love when these jew hating towel heads go after their own.
> 
> 
> VIDEO: Leftist NYU Students Blame Chelsea Clinton For Christchurch Terror Attack Because She Condemned Ilhan Omar's Anti-Semitism
> ...



*Democrats.....eating their own.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like t, she already got elected, deal with it.
















*Nah....maybe you should...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

I wonder what he knew?

*Ex-White House economist commits suicide...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder what he knew?
> 
> *Ex-White House economist commits suicide...*



*A whole Schiff-load.....Funny this pattern always happens when the *
*Clinton's name is involved. Now lets wait for the pending " Testimony "*
*that cannot be given and a case is thrown out once again.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like t, she already got elected, deal with it.


You mean like you are dealing with President Trump? Hilarious!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

Trevor Noah Is Fed Up With Wokeness: 'This S**t Is Getting Ridiculous'
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c90636be4b04ed2c1adad84/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjPqpO8lY7hAhWO2YMKHQKICTQQlO8DMAB6BAgKEAU&usg=AOvVaw3ziLyaeUaR__mUjRblfFCA&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

*Baltimore Mayor resigns from board that paid $500K for her books*
Jazz Shaw Mar 19, 2019 2:31 PM
Top Pick





The gravy train has pulled into the station


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

*MLB Star Set to Ink $430 MILLION contract; Largest in sports history...*

*Underpaid?*

*TAX BITE: If California resident, will pocket LESS THAN HALF!*


----------



## messy (Mar 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MLB Star Set to Ink $430 MILLION contract; Largest in sports history...*
> 
> *Underpaid?*
> 
> *TAX BITE: If California resident, will pocket LESS THAN HALF!*


Of course he lives in Ca. 
You know I sort of admire you losers who live here knowing you can’t elect anybody on your team, because your kind is so in the minority in your communities.
You feel so shitty about it but you should be proud of the diversity. People welcome your right to be idiots...just not racist and hate-filled idiots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course he lives in Ca.
> You know I sort of admire you losers who live here knowing you can’t elect anybody on your team, because your kind is so in the minority in your communities.
> You feel so shitty about it but you should be proud of the diversity. People welcome your right to be idiots...just not racist and hate-filled idiots.


So Trump is on your team?
Must be frustrating for you blue state queers to have trump running things. 
All that intelligence and you nominate a crook?
There is a big difference between diversity and illegal alien criminals.
Wise up Milk Toast.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 255203, member: 3299"

Of course he lives in Ca. 
*................*

You know I sort of admire you losers who live here knowing you can’t 
elect anybody on your team, because your kind is so in the minority in your communities.
*" Messy " Sad.......*

*1.* You feel so shitty about it but you should be proud of the adversity. 
*2.* People welcome your right to be an idiot...
*3.* You're just a racist and hate-filled idiot.

*A. Look in the Mirror. (1)(3)*
*B. Look at your Party. (2)(3)*
*C. Look at the company YOU keep. (1)(2)(3)*




/QUOTE]


*Oh....." Messy " " Messy ".......*


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Hey I bet you rish you weren't a stupid racist unfunny fuck! Remember the first rule of comedy, Racist Ricky...it has to be funny.
"Make American Standard Great Again."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

*Chicago Police Union Wants A Federal Investigation Into City's Prosecutor Over Her 'Interference' In Jussie Smollett Case *
By Emily Zanotti


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey I bet you rish you weren't a stupid racist unfunny fuck! Remember the first rule of comedy, Racist Ricky...it has to be funny.
> "Make American Standard Great Again."


You know Mexican is not a race, right smart one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

*Et Tu, Ilhan? Anti-Semites, Anti-Israel Activists Attack Rep. Omar After She Comes Out In Support Of A 'Two-State Solution'*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *AOC: My approval rating drop is the result of racism and sexism (and Fox News)*
> John Sexton Mar 18, 2019 5:31 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


The playbook?  Are you saying it's unfair that she stole Trump's CNN is out to get me playbook and is now using it to save herself...  
Or is this another case of Joe having one set of rules for conservatives and another like everyone one else?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Chicago Police Union Wants A Federal Investigation Into City's Prosecutor Over Her 'Interference' In Jussie Smollett Case *
> By Emily Zanotti


Yea Sheriff Joe Aripao, I can't imagine a conservative calling in political favors to try and save them from a little jail time?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So Trump is on your team?
> Must be frustrating for you blue state queers to have trump running things.
> All that intelligence and you nominate a crook?
> There is a big difference between diversity and illegal alien criminals.
> Wise up Milk Toast.


Before you give us lectures on diversity... maybe you can give us a clue before hand what ethnicity you're going to claim for yourself today?  I'm guessing you're going say Mexican?  (Or I guess suddenly as of today, that would be "latino")


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know Mexican is not a race, right smart one?


What did you like better, the mustache or the sombrero? Or the really bad humor.

“MASGA”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Before you give us lectures on diversity... maybe you can give us a clue before hand what ethnicity you're going to claim for yourself today?  I'm guessing you're going say Mexican?  (Or I guess suddenly as of today, that would be "latino")


I am white and Spanish, but I reserve the right to claim to be black and or injun for political expediency.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> What did you like better, the mustache or the sombrero? Or the really bad humor.
> 
> “MASGA”


It was all funny, a rich white dude trying to be a Mexican, where do they get you people?
Stereotypes are often true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yea Sheriff Joe Aripao, I can't imagine a conservative calling in political favors to try and save them from a little jail time?


Sounds a lot like whataboutism.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds a lot like whataboutism.


No Sheriff Joe... it sounds like you once again having one set of standards for conservatives and another for everyone else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The playbook?  Are you saying it's unfair that she stole Trump's CNN is out to get me playbook and is now using it to save herself...
> Or is this another case of Joe having one set of rules for conservatives and another like everyone one else?


Fake News.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am white and Spanish, but I reserve the right to claim to be black and or injun for political expediency.


Except when you've claimed in the past to be black.  But hey, I get it.  You're a conservative so it's all okay.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


You really don't see the humor in a guy whose screen name is Sheriff Joe, complaining about people using the political juice to try and stay out of trouble?


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It was all funny, a rich white dude trying to be a Mexican, where do they get you people?
> Stereotypes are often true.


I don’t rish, I know, it is your job on this site to defend all stupid racist fucks. You did it yesterday when I pointed out the Confederate flag at the spring break hotel.
But come on, tell me which you liked better, the sombrero or the moustache?
Keep up the good work, Sheriff Joe!
#MASGA.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Except when you've claimed in the past to be black.  But hey, I get it.  You're a conservative so it's all okay.


Joe doesn’t see race. 
If you’re not a white American male, he hates you regardless of race or ethnicity or gender. 
And he is soooo jealous!
Fortunately for him and his self-worth, he has a president who tells him that all his problems are the fault of foreigners and affirmative action.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> No Sheriff Joe... it sounds like you once again having one set of standards for conservatives and another for everyone else.


Sounds like a lot of liberals....


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like a lot of liberals....


Yes Lion... but then again you're the guy who to this day will still defend the Iraq War as a good decision rather then criticize Bush.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe doesn’t see race.
> If you’re not a white American male, he hates you regardless of race or ethnicity or gender.
> And he is soooo jealous!
> Fortunately for him and his self-worth, he has a president who tells him that all his problems are the fault of foreigners and affirmative action.


Blaming marginalized groups for political points does seem to be a reoccurring theme with Sheriff Joe and Trump.  No doubt about that...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> No Sheriff Joe... it sounds like you once again having one set of standards for conservatives and another for everyone else.


The only difference is one is legal and the other is not.
Why do you have a problem with our legal system?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You really don't see the humor in a guy whose screen name is Sheriff Joe, complaining about people using the political juice to try and stay out of trouble?


I guess the highest legal authority is the USA doesn't see it your way.
If you don't like our laws then change them.
SJ is a hero that was trying to protect Americans.
Simple really when you think about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Except when you've claimed in the past to be black.  But hey, I get it.  You're a conservative so it's all okay.


Funny, when I did that, many of the crazy leftists in here changed their tune.
Just showing these people how pathetic they really are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t rish, I know, it is your job on this site to defend all stupid racist fucks. You did it yesterday when I pointed out the Confederate flag at the spring break hotel.
> But come on, tell me which you liked better, the sombrero or the moustache?
> Keep up the good work, Sheriff Joe!
> #MASGA.


It's a tie, I have a moustache, does that make me racist? Cultural appropriation?


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's a tie, I have a moustache, does that make me racist? Cultural appropriation?


Have you lost the plot already? We were discussing Racist Ricky’s racist meme with a big moustache and giant sombrero.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe doesn’t see race.
> If you’re not a white American male, he hates you regardless of race or ethnicity or gender.
> And he is soooo jealous!
> Fortunately for him and his self-worth, he has a president who tells him that all his problems are the fault of foreigners and affirmative action.


You should meet my wife and kids, you would feel even more stoopider than usual.
What exactly is affirmative action?
Is that how Obama got into those schools? Maybe he is listed as a foreign exchange student?
No wonder his papers are locked up.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should meet my wife and kids, you would feel even more stoopider than usual.
> What exactly is affirmative action?
> Is that how Obama got into those schools? Maybe he is listed as a foreign exchange student?
> No wonder his papers are locked up.


Now you’ve lost the plot entirely. Not one sentence makes sense.
You’re still verrry angry and jealous.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Blaming marginalized groups for political points does seem to be a reoccurring theme with Sheriff Joe and Trump.  No doubt about that...


Tell that to all the dead Americans at the hands of illegals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Have you lost the plot already? We were discussing Racist Ricky’s racist meme with a big moustache and giant sombrero.


Nothing more to talk about, you don't know him.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing more to talk about, you don't know him.


How stupid are you? I didn’t know Manson or the Vegas shooter either. 
When you post dumbass, unfunny, racist and anti-Semitic memes on public boards, I give a shit if you’re a nice guy to have a beer with?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> How stupid are you? I didn’t know Manson or the Vegas shooter either.
> When you post dumbass, unfunny, racist and anti-Semitic memes on public boards, I give a shit if you’re a nice guy to have a beer with?


You are as emotional as a 16 year old little girl.
I have never seen him post anything racist and/or anti-Semitic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Illegal Alien Accused of Killing Pierce Corcoran to Be Deported from U.S.235

Illegal Immigrant Arrested After Having Sex with Cow, Say Police


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

*War on Christians: Dozen French Churches Attacked, Vandalized in Week*

A dozen Catholic churches have been desecrated across France over the period of one week in an egregious case of anti-Christian vandalism


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

*Chicago Politics Have Been In Play During Jussie Smollett Investigation, State Attorney Now Under Fire*
Brad Slager


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are as emotional as a 16 year old little girl.
> I have never seen him post anything racist and/or anti-Semitic.


"Irish I was a Mexican," with a big bandito moustache and a giant sombrero.
and the one about the fired "journalist" a few weeks ago, which was straight outta 1930's Germany.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *War on Christians: Dozen French Churches Attacked, Vandalized in Week*
> 
> A dozen Catholic churches have been desecrated across France over the period of one week in an egregious case of anti-Christian vandalism


Did you see what happened in New Zealand? A white guy who had written about how good Trump is walked into a mosque and killed 50 people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you see what happened in New Zealand? A white guy who had written about how good Trump is walked into a mosque and killed 50 people.


Of course I did, he is a nutjob.
What's your point?


 
Trending
*WATCH: Pants Filler: Female Muslim Dr. Tells CNN Trump (Like George W!) is Beloved in the Muslim Wor*
Alex Parker


The Atlantic actually had a good piece on this today entitled The Christchurch Shooter’s Manifesto Was Meant to Troll.

Significant portions of the manifesto appear to be an elaborate troll, written to prey on the mainstream media’s worst tendencies. As the journalist Robert Evans noted, “This manifesto is a trap … laid for journalists searching for the meaning behind this horrific crime. There is truth in there, and valuable clues to the shooter’s radicalization, but it is buried beneath a great deal of, for lack of a better word, ‘****posting.’”

_****posting_ is a slang term used to describe the act of posting trollish and usually ironic content designed to derail a conversation or elicit a strong reaction from people who aren’t in on the joke. Certain aspects of the shooter’s manifesto fall into this category. He includes Navy Seal Copypasta, a meme that originated on 4chan. He claims that Spyro: Year of the Dragon, a video game, taught him ethno-nationalism and that Fortnite taught him to “floss on the corpses,” referring to a viral dance move from the game. These absurd references are meant to troll readers.

In fact, at the end of that secion, he simply says “No” so as to leave no doubt his intention was to troll readers. He’s actually mocking those that always rush to blame mass shootings on things like video games and Twitter personalities.

As to Donald Trump specifically, he calls him a “symbol of renewed white identity” but then in response to whether he supports him says, “As a polic(y) maker and leader? Dear God no.” Does that sound like Trump’s immigration policies inspired this guy or that he’s just a racist who liked the fact that America’s President was white? All of these contradictions are meant to troll his audience, disseminate his views, and cause people to start attacking each other. Instead of recognizing that, our media are being led along by his leash as they pump out false, divisive headlines blaming their political foes.

And what of his actual political views? In one part he calls himself left wing depending on the definition. In another he says he’s right wing depending on the definition. *He says he hates conservatives and capitalism while praising communist China.* He says he was first an anarchist who then become an Eco-fascist. He says he supports socialism as long as the right (i.e. white) people make up the society. He also says that part of his inspiration was knowing that this would spark a debate about the 2nd amendment in the United States. So far, he’s accomplished that mission as anti-gun groups and media members across the country use this shooting to push their partisan narrative.

*There is no coherent ideology here.* As is often true with many white supremacists, he’s got a hodgepodge of views ranging from being far left wing on economic issues to being right wing on immigration issues. We’ve seen this before with people like Richard Spencer endorsing Marx’s ideas on markets while calling for European style Democratic Socialism. The Christchurch shooter does much the same thing. What sets them apart is that they couch everything in racism as a building block for their ideal societies. That is the “neo-nazi” part of their ideology, not that they are conservative or support limited government, because they don’t. Conflating these positions to attack Republicans at large is disgustingly dishonest and ignores their real views, which they readily share.

I’ll address one more thing with an example from MSNBC earlier today. In it, NBC Analyst (and former Obama Official) Ned Price makes this statement.

Citing Trump’s response to Charlottesville as evidence, among other instances, Price further proclaimed: “*This is a president who has given plenty of rhetorical ammunition, I think, to terrorists like this. Terrorists and extremists who are looking for fuel for their motivation.”*

This is asinine. Anyone that believe that this shooter needed “motivation” from Donald Trump is a colossal idiot. Either that or they are just so grossly partisan that they will use shooting victims to take political potshots. Almost nothing about the reasoning behind this shooting, in the shooter’s own words, directly relates to anything Trump has said. He was clearly motivated to do this crime on his own. He did not need, nor did he receive any “rhetorical ammunition” that made this happen.

Our discourse is in a truly awful place. The fact that a shooting in New Zealand, by an Australian, in the name of saving white Europeans is being blamed on uninvolved Americans for political gain is sick. Some of these people need to stop and take a long look in the mirror at what they are doing. This is divisive, damaging, and dangerous. Our media should also take stock at the harm they are causing in a rush to shill for their chosen narrative. They are playing right into this shooter’s hands.

Every tragedy does not have to be used to paint your political opposition as evil and responsible. It’s time to stop this madness.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> What did you like better, the mustache or the sombrero? Or the really bad humor.
> 
> “MASGA”



*Make*
*Any*
*Scammer*
*Go*
*Away = BETO*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you see what happened in New Zealand? A white guy who had written about how good Trump is walked into a mosque and killed 50 people.



*False Flag if you weren't paying attention......*

*What does his " Light " colored melanin have to do with his decisions....*

* He didn't support our POTUS, he is an Oswald Mosley ( Nazi = Democrat) Sympathizer/follower.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *False Flag if you weren't paying attention......*
> 
> *What does his " Light " colored melanin have to do with his decisions....*
> 
> * He didn't support our POTUS, he is an Oswald Mosley ( Nazi = Democrat) Sympathizer/follower.*


What white supremacist is influenced by a black woman?
Candice Owens.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2019)

A woman can make a difference in your stress level.....








*   Both men are 72 years of age!*






































*  Any questions?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *False Flag if you weren't paying attention......*
> 
> *What does his " Light " colored melanin have to do with his decisions....*
> 
> * He didn't support our POTUS, he is an Oswald Mosley ( Nazi = Democrat) Sympathizer/follower.*


What flag was he flying? Are you saying the Trump flag? Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

QUOTE="Lion Eyes, post: 255457, member: 842"
A woman can make a difference in your stress level.....








*   Both men are 72 years of age!*






































*  Any questions?*

/QUOTE


*Nope !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> How stupid are you? I didn’t know Manson or the Vegas shooter either.
> When you post dumbass, unfunny, racist and anti-Semitic memes on public boards, I give a shit if you’re a nice guy to have a beer with?


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> What flag was he flying? Are you saying the Trump flag? Thanks for letting us know.








*Oswald Mosley was Brenton Tarrants idol.*
*Reichstag Style False Flag Event !
That's your " Messy " spokesman from the past.

And here is the Flag he was flying.....








Do your Homework " Messy "...so far YOU have a FAILING GRADE !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> "Irish I was a Mexican," with a big bandito moustache and a giant sombrero.
> and the one about the fired "journalist" a few weeks ago, which was straight outta 1930's Germany.


Seriously? Get a grip of yourself. I have Mexican family who post those "Mexican word of the day" memes all the time.. at least wait until Summer to melt like the snowflake that you are.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously? Get a grip of yourself. I have Mexican family who post those "Mexican word of the day" memes all the time.. at least wait until Summer to melt like the snowflake that you are.


Irish you weren’t a snowflake daddy’s boy. You “have a Mexican family?” Do they work for daddy? Did he give them to you?


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oswald Mosley was Brenton Tarrants idol.
> Reichstag Style False Flag Event !
> That's your " Messy " spokesman from the past.
> 
> ...


Freak. Tell us about the pizza parlor, nitwit.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Hey Ricky, is this stupid racist non-humor how you spend your time when you’re not “Making American Standard Great Again?” Do the Mexican plumbers beat you because they’re better and cheaper and don’t stink?
Can you please do a graph comparing the history of pvc vs. copper pipes? I know you love graphs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am white and Spanish, but I reserve the right to claim to be black and or injun for political expediency.


You ain't shit, you're just a tool, period.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It was all funny, a rich white dude trying to be a Mexican, where do they get you people?
> Stereotypes are often true.


No, the question is where do idiots like you that are willing to believe anything if it's presented by the 'right' source come from?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes Lion... but then again you're the guy who to this day will still defend the Iraq War as a good decision rather then criticize Bush.


He's also the guy that use to post bs that I could easily show to be garbage with one simple click. I notice he now just grumbles in the 'more ignorant than thou' manner he is known for.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess the highest legal authority is the USA doesn't see it your way.
> If you don't like our laws then change them.
> SJ is a hero that was trying to protect Americans.
> Simple really when you think about it.


No, much like you, he is a racist that ignores the rights of some Americans in favor of those who are his idea of what is an American.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, when I did that, many of the crazy leftists in here changed their tune.
> Just showing these people how pathetic they really are.


You are pathetic, you are simply a liar, a racist and clearly anti-American values.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No wonder his papers are locked up.


Talking about t?


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Freak. Tell us about the pizza parlor, nitwit.



*You really don't know your history and are therefore doomed *
*to repeat it.....quite sad.*

*The fact that you used the word " Freak " says a lot about your*
*lack there of......*

*By the way.....why are you fixated on the " Pizza" parlor, when the *
*Haiti ( Clinton ) incidents are much more revealing.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ain't shit, you're just a tool, period.


So why do you creep on me so?


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, the question is where do idiots like you that are willing to believe anything if it's presented by the 'right' source come from?



*Oh....are you posting ( Mumbling ) about the " Fake Mexican " Beto the Mexican Potato *
*who's home city was host yesterday to the arrest of 400....yes 400 Illegal Immigrants !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Ricky, is this stupid racist non-humor how you spend your time when you’re not “Making American Standard Great Again?” Do the Mexican plumbers beat you because they’re better and cheaper and don’t stink?
> Can you please do a graph comparing the history of pvc vs. copper pipes? I know you love graphs.



*Who installs which you stinky racist sub-contractor that leaves his work
station " Messy "....
*
*Psssst....." Messy " the key to the graphs is the function of x/y values ( input - output )....*

*You really should do your homework.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Southern poverty law center.

Out of their 100 lawyers on staff only 5 are black.
No long term black employees elevated to upper management.
12 of 13 black employees experiences racism at work.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Ricky, is this stupid racist non-humor how you spend your time when you’re not “Making American Standard Great Again?” Do the Mexican plumbers beat you because they’re better and cheaper and don’t stink?
> Can you please do a graph comparing the history of pvc vs. copper pipes? I know you love graphs.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Southern poverty law center.
> 
> Out of their 100 lawyers on staff only 5 are black.
> No long term black employees elevated to upper management.
> 12 of 13 black employees experiences racism at work.



*Classic.....Democrats can't even do " The " math.*
*So the SPLC has 7-8 " Ghost employees.*


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


“I’m Ricky. Make American Standard Great Again! 
Wanna see my climate change graph?
I’m the ‘smell-good climatologist’!”


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Irish you weren’t a snowflake daddy’s boy. You “have a Mexican family?” Do they work for daddy? Did he give them to you?


Wow are you an idiot when have nothing to say..

What boxes do you check when asked about your ethnicity? 

Have you ever been brought in for questioning because your skin color matched the color of the guy fleeing a crime sceen?

Have you ever been pulled over for no apparent reason?


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow are you an idiot when have nothing to say..
> 
> What boxes do you check when asked about your ethnicity?
> 
> ...


White and used to get pulled over a lot for being a fuckup. Never victimized because I’m white...I think joe and ricky say that happens to them but not to black people.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> White and used to get pulled over a lot for being a fuckup. Never victimized because I’m white...I think joe and ricky say that happens to them but not to black people.


That's not what I asked. I asked if you got pulled over for no reason. So that answer would be no.



So you like to speak up for people of color and you ask if my Dad gave me Mexicans? You're a f#@king idiot. You have no clue...


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's not what I asked. I asked if you got pulled over for no reason. So that answer would be no.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like to speak up for people of color and you ask if my Dad gave me Mexicans? You're a f#@king idiot. You have no clue...


Your dad gave you Mexicans? What did you do with them?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Your dad gave you Mexicans? What did you do with them?


Racist..


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Racist..


The below was your quote. You said “I have Mexican family.” Who’s racist?

Seriously? Get a grip of yourself. I have Mexican family who post those "Mexican word of the day" memes all the time.. at least wait until Summer to melt like the snowflake that you are.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> The below was your quote. You said “I have Mexican family.” Who’s racist?
> 
> Seriously? Get a grip of yourself. I have Mexican family who post those "Mexican word of the day" memes all the time.. at least wait until Summer to melt like the snowflake that you are.


How does me saying I have family that is Mexican make me racist? 

And you post" did your Dad give you Mexicans" as if Mexicans, or any people, are property to give?! 

Dude your true colors came shinning through..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How does me saying I have family that is Mexican make me racist?
> 
> And you post" did your Dad give you Mexicans" as if Mexicans, or any people, are property to give?!
> 
> Dude your true colors came shinning through..


They always do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> White and used to get pulled over a lot for being a fuckup. Never victimized because I’m white...I think joe and ricky say that happens to them but not to black people.


You must have stopped driving because you are still a fuck up.
SJ and Ricky never said anything of the sort.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must have stopped driving because you are still a fuck up.
> SJ and Ricky never said anything of the sort.


All the time. You’re the victims. Not minorities.
Snowflake.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> “I’m Ricky. Make American Standard Great Again!
> Wanna see my climate change graph?
> I’m the ‘smell-good climatologist’!”


Rickey is just another troll now, nono, lil joe, ricky, racist Joe, who can tell the difference.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> All the time. You’re the victims. Not minorities.
> Snowflake.


Racist..


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Racist..


Listen, I know you said you have a Mexican family (your exact words). If you have any extras, can I borrow one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's not what I asked. I asked if you got pulled over for no reason. So that answer would be no.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like to speak up for people of color and you ask if my Dad gave me Mexicans? You're a f#@king idiot. You have no clue...


OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Cop Indicted for Murder for Leaving Her Baby in Hot Patrol Car While She Had Sex with Her Supervisor*
Alex Parker


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Are there any liberals who don't lie?

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Lied About Her Test Scores to a Public Education Group


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> White and used to get pulled over a lot for being a fuckup. Never victimized because I’m white...I think joe and ricky say that happens to them but not to black people.


You think they say that?
Poppycock...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rickey is just another troll now, nono, lil joe, ricky, racist Joe, who can tell the difference.


Busy erasing any doubt....


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Listen, I know you said you have a Mexican family (your exact words). If you have any extras, can I borrow one?


Racist...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 21, 2019)

El Manos Locos.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> El Manos Locos.
> View attachment 4284


Racist.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> White and used to get pulled over a lot for being a fuckup. Never victimized because I’m white...I think joe and ricky say that happens to them but not to black people.


*" Messy " Financial ......The poster with Democratic/Liberal induced " White Guilt "....*
*By the way " Messy "....You're still a F&%k up......review your posting history.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Maybe this is why the democrats want open borders, first abortion and now this.
Why do they hate black people so?

Fentanyl overdose deaths rising most sharply among African Americans


The death rate among African Americans from fentanyl-involved drug overdoses rose 141 percent each year, on average, from 2011 to 2016, the study showed, with a particularly dramatic spike starting in 2014. The death rate for Hispanics rose 118 percent in that period every year on average, and 61 percent for non-Hispanic whites. The CDC did not have reliable data on Asian Americans and Native Americans.

Overdoses related to fentanyl — which is often mixed with heroin, cocaine and other drugs — remain more common among non-Hispanic whites, about 7.7 deaths per 100,000 annually, compared to a death rate of 5.6 for blacks and 2.5 for Hispanics. But the report’s lead author, Merianne Rose Spencer, a health statistician for the CDC’s Center for Health Statistics, pointed to the change in death rates as the most significant revelation.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> *Listen, I know you said you have a Mexican family (your exact words). *
> *If you have any extras, can I borrow one?*



*Hey " Messy White Trash " Financial......not only are you a F&%k up, but you just exposed your *
*deep seated Racist tendencies......*

*You can post your " cherished " photos of the swastika tattooed on your left forearm now....*

*Your exact statement above laid your soul bare for all to see.....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Racist.


Only against the Irish.
Crazy hands qualifies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Only against the Irish.
> Crazy hands qualifies.


He is one mixed up, confused dude.


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is one mixed up, confused dude.


#MASGA.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> #MASGA.


#racist


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> El Manos Locos.
> View attachment 4284


I think the racist Messy likes him better in a dress...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foss_(band)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Only against the Irish.
> Crazy hands qualifies.


You mean t? No one uses their hands as much as t, besides lil' joke.


----------



## messy (Mar 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I think the racist Messy likes him better in a dress...
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foss_(band)


You guys are perfect together. “I love the poorly educated!”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 21, 2019)

messy said:


> “I love the poorly educated!”


Obvi.


----------



## Booter (Mar 22, 2019)

*McCain's youngest daughter to Trump: 'You are a child'*

"@realDonaldTrump Everyone doesn't have to agree with my dad or like him, but I do ask you to be decent and respectful," she tweeted. "If you can't do those two things, be mindful. We only said goodbye to him almost 7 months ago."

"@realDonaldTrump Even if you were invited to my dad's funeral, you would have only wanted to be there for the credit and not for any condolences," she added. "Unfortunately, you could not be counted on to be courteous, as you are a child in the most important role the world knows."


Don the Con Trump is a classless asshole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Booter said:


> *McCain's youngest daughter to Trump: 'You are a child'*
> 
> "@realDonaldTrump Everyone doesn't have to agree with my dad or like him, but I do ask you to be decent and respectful," she tweeted. "If you can't do those two things, be mindful. We only said goodbye to him almost 7 months ago."
> 
> ...


John McCain was a liar and a traitor, no wonder you like him so.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> John McCain was a liar and a traitor, no wonder you like him so.


The fact that this is Joe's response to McCain's daughter's quote pretty much sums it up, don't it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> The fact that this is Joe's response to McCain's daughter's quote pretty much sums it up, don't it?


Yeah, she just doesn't know what a POS her Dad was.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is one mixed up, confused dude.


He's a pompous ass...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's a pompous ass...


Your insecurity is showing once again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, she just doesn't know what a POS her Dad was.


I'm still amazed that many who were the 'more patriotic, holier than thou' t-party types morphed into t-swallowed sychophants so quickly and so wholly. A man who was (and still is to the overwhelming majority of Americans no less the world) a complete joke. A self promoter that called reporters acting like someone else to promote himself, showed up a big NYC charity events he never gave a dime to, lied about his material wealth to get his name in magazine top 500 lists (and to defraud banks out of loan money),  then lied the other way to not pay taxes, bankrupt multiple companies, defraud people through a scam university, not paying his debts, etc, etc.
A scammer, a con man and a mental buffoon has hypnotized a slice of Americans, some have come to see him for what he is and his lies, then there is the self absorbed trolls of socal soccer and others like them that choose to be and show their ignorance daily.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your insecurity is showing once again.



Do you really think when it comes to you, I'm insecure?
Your posts continually reinforce how blessed my life is...thanks Daffy!
You just keep posting & erasing all doubt ya pathetic special needs poster child.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Do you really think when it comes to you, I'm insecure?
> Your posts continually reinforce how blessed my life is...thanks Daffy!
> You just keep posting & erasing all doubt ya pathetic special needs poster child.


Babbling on again about your own made up narrative completely separate and oblivious to that which I was referring just to further illustrate your total lack of comprehension and/or connection to reality, hilarious little piggy, hilarious!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm still amazed that many who were the 'more patriotic, holier than thou' t-party types morphed into t-swallowed sychophants so quickly and so wholly. A man who was (and still is to the overwhelming majority of Americans no less the world) a complete joke. A self promoter that called reporters acting like someone else to promote himself, showed up a big NYC charity events he never gave a dime to, lied about his material wealth to get his name in magazine top 500 lists (and to defraud banks out of loan money),  then lied the other way to not pay taxes, bankrupt multiple companies, defraud people through a scam university, not paying his debts, etc, etc.
> A scammer, a con man and a mental buffoon has hypnotized a slice of Americans, some have come to see him for what he is and his lies, then there is the self absorbed trolls of socal soccer and others like them that choose to be and show their ignorance daily.


And he beat your best.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Babbling on again about your own made up narrative completely separate and oblivious to that which I was referring just to further illustrate your total lack of comprehension and/or connection to reality, hilarious little piggy, hilarious!


I imagine beto is your kind of dude.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I imagine beto is your kind of dude.


What bearing would that have on LE's obvious dementia?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he beat your best.


So you agree with my summation yet still choose to look like an idiot?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you agree with my summation yet still choose to look like an idiot?


I don't agree with anything you have ever said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What bearing would that have on LE's obvious dementia?


That's the subject we were on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the subject we were on.


You got it as well eh? Maybe I could coin it as, "t-mentia".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You got it as well eh? Maybe I could coin it as, "t-mentia".


Go back and look, dummy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Babbling on again about your own made up narrative completely separate and oblivious to that which I was referring just to further illustrate your total lack of comprehension and/or connection to reality, hilarious little piggy, hilarious!


Bullshit Daffy...this looks like a stolen cut and paste from a post you received from someone here in the kitchen..
As far as a post you were referring to...? You have no idea what you're referring to as you have no idea what you're talking about.
Comprehension eludes you, much as intelligent conversation does.
Hell Daffy, Magoo is more aware than you and he's clueless about 1/2 the time...it is quaint though, how he gives you his kudos.
Very kind of you Magoo...
Daffy you keep posting and erasing all doubt...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Go back and look, dummy.


So how did LE get so confused " . . . when it comes to you"?


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What bearing would that have on LE's obvious dementia?





Hüsker Dü said:


> So you agree with my summation yet still choose to look like an idiot?





Hüsker Dü said:


> You got it as well eh? Maybe I could coin it as, "t-mentia".





Hüsker Dü said:


> So how did LE get so confused " . . . when it comes to you"?



*Your angst and humiliation is present with each new post........*

*" No Collusion - No Obstruction "*

*The " Dirty Cop " delivered his Witch Hunt compilation to the AG *
*and ALL you Liberals are soiling your panties in anticipation.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

SOUTHERN POVERTY 'Highly Profitable Scam', Former Staffer Says...
https://dailycaller.com/2019/03/21/southern-poverty-law-center-scam-morris-dees/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

*MSNBC Reporter In The Field Caught Doing Sickening Act On Live TV*
March 23rd, 2019
_





Matt Bradley spits on live TV (MSNBC screengrab)


MSNBC foreign correspondent Matt Bradley clearly wasn’t aware that the cameras were running when he spit into his hand and rubbed it into his hair during a Friday afternoon broadcast from Syria.

Ali Velshi was about to bring Bradley on to discuss the status of ISIS in the war-torn country when the camera showed the reporter just a few seconds too early.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Did I call this or what?


Howard Dean

✔@GovHowardDean
https://twitter.com/GovHowardDean/status/1109227106385436672

Congratulations to President Obama and his team whose foresight, leadership and determination alllowed the US and particularly our Kurdish allies to defeat ISIS


3,884
3:55 PM - Mar 22, 2019

This take from Howard Dean on defeating ISIS is so bad we’re legit embarrassed for him
32 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/03/23/this-take-from-howard-dean-on-defeating-isis-is-so-bad-were-legit-embarrassed-for-him/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiE0ZTRpJjhAhUGYK0KHfeGAygQlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw0La5SiqdQqUF8yJFEF8Y95&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, the question is where do idiots like you that are willing to believe anything if it's presented by the 'right' source come from?


"Trump is a Russian agent."
"Trump obstructed justice."
"Trump colluded with Putin."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "Trump is a Russian agent."
> "Trump obstructed justice."
> "Trump colluded with Putin."


On the first t is a "useful idiot" for Russian interests, he isn't sharp enough to be trusted.
The second is obviously true, to what extent and the criminality thereof are the questions.
The third once again is a matter of degree. Openly conspired? The evidence is sketchy, but with all the clandestine meetings in far off places and "back channels" being sought there seems to have been some cooperation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bullshit Daffy...this looks like a stolen cut and paste from a post you received from someone here in the kitchen..
> As far as a post you were referring to...? You have no idea what you're referring to as you have no idea what you're talking about.
> Comprehension eludes you, much as intelligent conversation does.
> Hell Daffy, Magoo is more aware than you and he's clueless about 1/2 the time...it is quaint though, how he gives you his kudos.
> ...


Beto must scare you, "pompous ass"? Now if you were to agree that t is 100 times the "pompous ass" as Beto it might show you were being evenhanded and not so insecure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On the first t is a "useful idiot" for Russian interests, he isn't sharp enough to be trusted.
> The second is obviously true, to what extent and the criminality thereof are the questions.
> The third once again is a matter of degree. Openly conspired? The evidence is sketchy, but with all the clandestine meetings in far off places and "back channels" being sought there seems to have been some cooperation.


OBVI.
NOT.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI.
> NOT.


t is a "useful idiot" for Putin and you are a "useful idiot" for t, the circle of life that now is the republican party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is a "useful idiot" for Putin and you are a "useful idiot" for t, the circle of life that now is the republican party.


Don't you get tired of losing?
I wonder what trump shoots today?
Ha


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you get tired of losing?
> I wonder what trump shoots today?
> Ha


95, to which he will "adjust" for public consumption to 75 . . . he cheats in everything he does and lies about everything, even photographically verifiable things like crowd size, yet you choose to believe him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't you get tired of losing?
> I wonder what trump shoots today?
> Ha


When I get home from The Crossings (I'm getting comp'ed, that means playing for free) I'll tell you what I shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When I get home from The Crossings (I'm getting comp'ed, that means playing for free) I'll tell you what I shot.


Just like a lib, there is no free lunch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just like a lib, there is no free lunch.


Nothing is 'truly free' except nothing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm going back to school.

TEACHER ALLEGEDLY SENT 15-YEAR-OLD A VIDEO OF HERSELF MASTURBATING
2,633


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Where is the dumb one?

MARCH 24, 2019
*The Deadly Truth about South Africa*
By Don Boys
The corruption in South Africa is so bad, it’s like a noxious fog that has settled on a once peaceful, prosperous, and prejudiced nation. South African’s President Cyril Ramaphosa is being pilloried, pulled, and pushed from many sides, and many of the political players are more radical than he. He is busy trying to stay in power and get reelected later this year, but he has to deal with many warring factions inside and outside the African National Congress (ANC), plus the murder for hire of wayward members and multiple acts of sabotage in many major cities. Everyone seems to carry guns or has bodyguards even low-level provincial (state) leaders.

The ANC no longer stands for African National Congress but for Accumulation, Nepotism, and Cronyism. _Corruption_ is one of the most used words by South Africans. Of course, this does not surprise anyone since one-party rule always results in cronyism, chaos, and corruption.

The corruption is ubiquitous, especially in the ANC, the political party that has been controlled by Communists from its earliest days and has governed South Africa since the end of the white minority government in 1994. The ANC is infamous for sabotage in earlier years and now that there are many factions within, it has returned to sabotage plus assassinations—of longtime comrades. It is now a fractured party with occasional episodes of the “Shoot Out at the O.K. Corral.”  It seems every member in the national government and in the provinces has his hand out or worse—even putting out contracts on fellow members with whom they serve!

_The New York Times_ last fall published an article, “Hit Men and Power” highlighting that “corruption and divisions have flourished within the A.N.C. in recent years.” It admits that too many have lost the vision of earlier years and are struggling for “influential positions and the spoils that go with them.” Thus far, few of the ANC officials in charge at the national or local levels have been held to account.

But the corruption is not only in the ANC but also in every facet of the nation: the schools, local governments, utilities, the mines, the police, the unions, South African Airlines, the rail service, and the banks. Plus, the political corruption in the ANC bleeds into all areas of national and local governments. Everyone seems to demand a bribe to do anything. 

The corruption is so dissolute, it has nauseated the famed _New York Times_ to the point of publishing another scathing article almost a year ago headlined, “‘They Eat Money’: How Mandela’s Political Heirs Grow Rich Off Corruption.”

Wow, that was the _Times _of New York City!

The article charged, “Corruption has enriched A.N.C. leaders and their business allies—black and white South Africans, as well as foreigners.” The statement is easily verified in the life and administration of former President Jacob Zuma who had climbed into bed with the corrupt Indian Gupta family. The _Times_ rightly said Zuma’s connection with the shady family, “contributed to the A.N.C.’s recent electoral losses and helped lead to Mr. Zuma’s ouster….”

Zuma was forced to resign and was replaced by Cyril Ramaphosa who as noted by the_ Times_, is “a veteran A.N.C. insider, and early signs have not been encouraging.” The article admitted that Ramaphosa has “amassed extraordinary wealth” since the presidency of Nelson Mandela


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

New Zealand’s over-reaction to mosque shooting: ‘The Kiwi Caliphate’?
MARCH 24, 2019
Muslim prayers broadcast throughout New Zealand with full government support; the Prime Minister, TV newsreaders, and police donnng the hijab, as New ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/new_zealands_overreaction_to_mosque_shooting_the_kiwi_caliphate.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

L.A. protesters during CAIR fundraiser: “Ilhan Omar, go to hell!”
 
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/24/l-protesters-cair-fundraiser-ilhan-omar-go-hell/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

81, tough day on the greens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 81, tough day on the greens.


Hard to putt with your tears and mascara running into your eyes.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 81, tough day on the greens.


It's tough to play when you're drunk...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Division: Democrat Steny Hoyer Goes Hard After AOC, Omar, Tlaib in AIPAC Speech
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/25/division-democrat-steny-hoyer-goes-hard-aoc-omar-tlaib-aipac-speech/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to putt with your tears and mascara running into your eyes.


Yes, quite, the heels can be a bother as well, but why pray tell would you believe I would be crying? Saturday was a beautiful day for golf, our group was comp"ed and I won some money, why cry?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

*Go see it and take your kids.*

*Videos of unplanned*
bing.com/videos


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Nobody wants to hear you political B S Sarah.

*Sarah Silverman Throws Hulu Under the Bus on ‘The Last Laugh’ Podcast Premiere*
In this preview of our new comedy podcast ‘The Last Laugh,’ Silverman reveals how Hulu failed her canceled show ‘I Love You, America.’






*Matt Wilstein*
03.25.19 4:16 AM ET





exclusive
*Ali Goldstein/Hulu*

*Subscribe to The Last Laugh on Apple Podcasts*

Hulu’s decision to cancel of_ I Love You, America _came as a total shock to Sarah Silverman.




“We were so sure we were getting picked up,” she tells me during a recording session for The Daily Beast’s new comedy interview podcast _The Last Laugh_. “We’re all super-bummed about it.”

The comedian’s topical, “late night”-style series premiered on Hulu in October 2017. She used it as a platform not just to preach to her like-minded liberal choir, but also to reach out to people with whom she had deep disagreements.

Silverman hosted former Westboro Baptist Church members and ex-neo-Nazis. She visited Trump supporters in the Deep South and a group that actually calls itself Survivors of the Abortion Holocaust. She made news by expressing her complicated feelings about friend Louis C.K. and took Democrats to task for acting like they lost the 2018 midterms.



https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-last-laugh-podcast-our-brand-new-comedy-interview-show
In the end, despite Emmy and Writers Guild nominations, Hulu shut down her show after just 21 episodes. It was the third cancellation of a female-fronted show like this one in less than a year after Netflix axed Michelle Wolf’s _The Break_ and BET got rid of_ The Rundown with Robin Thede. _

“I know that they did love the show,” Silverman starts out, diplomatically, “but I think what it cost compared to its popularity or the eyes that they had on it didn’t—you know, the people that make the decisions there don’t have any connection to the show. So it’s easier for them. It’s probably smart. They make very hard decisions.”

Then she takes a turn. “I probably shouldn’t,” she says tentatively. “Eh, fuck it. Guess I’ll just burn this one down. I think it’s a funny story, or maybe it sounds obnoxious and it’s too showbiz-y. I’m really debating right now.”

She doesn’t debate for long.


“You know, it’s one of their only shows nominated for Emmys besides _Handmaid’s Tale_,” she tells me. And yet, after appearing at last year’s Emmy Awards on behalf of Hulu, Silverman says she got a $1,500 bill for hair and makeup.

“Even Comedy Central, like 15 years ago, paid for that shit when I was nominated,” she says. “I was just flummoxed. Wouldn’t it be worth them paying $1,500 to not have me on Matt Wilstein’s podcast saying Hulu wouldn’t pay $1,500 for an Emmy for their network?”

On top of that, when Silverman got a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame last fall, Netflix—a company she hadn’t worked with in over a year—sent her roses and made a donation to one of her favorite charities. She says she didn’t even get an email from Hulu.

[URL='https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-last-laugh-podcast-our-brand-new-comedy-interview-show'][URL='https://www.thedailybeast.com/netflixs-queer-eye-season-3-12-shows-to-watch-if-you-love-the-fab-five'][URL='https://www.thedailybeast.com/seth-meyers-proves-trumpnot-george-conwayis-the-real-husband-from-hell']
“That stuff doesn’t mean anything to me—it really doesn’t,” she insists. “But it’s just such a bad look for you guys. I don’t want to say ‘appalling.’ Separating children at the border is appalling. I keep my overhead very low, but Hulu doesn’t. So they should probably pay for shit.” [/URL][/URL][/URL]

In the months since the show was canceled, Silverman has been performing more stand-up comedy around Los Angeles and is heartened when people come up and tell her how much they loved the show. “‘Keep doing what you’re doing!’” they say. “And it is just so heartbreaking because I kind of feel cut off at the knees.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

What's wrong with you people?


*Three Students Arrested For Setting Fire To Conservative Leader's Dorm; Victim Speaks Out *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

_*APPLE-backed 'SOUTHERN POVERTY LAW CENTER' called a 'con' for bilking gullible liberals...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

The Chicago way,






'EMPIRE' BOMBSHELL!
 SMOLLETT CHARGES DROPPED
STAR STICKS TO STORY HE WAS ATTACKED
COMMUNITY SERVICE
CASE SEALED


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Does anyone miss this disgusting POS?
FIVE Gitmo Terrorists Reappear as Taliban Negotiators, NYTs Doesn’t Even Mention the Connection to Obama
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/03/26/five-gitmo-terrorists-released-obama-sent-negotiators-nyts-doesnt-even-mention-connection/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

'Us' Filmmaker: Don't See Myself Casting White Dude as Lead...
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/rambling-reporter/jordan-peele-says-i-dont-see-myself-casting-a-white-dude-as-lead-us-1197021


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

'As If It Never Existed:' Cook County Clerk's Office Stunned as Smollett Case File Vanishes From Records System
Guy Benson


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

Plan to see Unplanned
MARCH 29, 2019
America needs to see abortion to end abortion, and this film exposes the truth of abortion.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/plan_to_see_emunplannedem.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'As If It Never Existed:' Cook County Clerk's Office Stunned as Smollett Case File Vanishes From Records System
> Guy Benson


Conspiracy abounds, they are after you! The Clintons, the Obamas, the Bushes, the McCain's, George Soros, US allies, the whole democratic 'cabal'!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*It’s Not Easy Being White! Organizers of Savannah, GA Community Meeting About 2019 Mayoral Race Put Up A Sign, ‘Black Press Only!’*
Elizabeth Vaughn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*TV Networks Reject Ads for Anti-Abortion Movie*

8:52 AM PDT 3/29/2019 by Paul B







Pure Flix
PureFlix's 'Unplanned.'

*Commercials for PureFlix's 'Unplanned,' arriving in 1,000 theaters on Friday, have been rejected by Lifetime, Hallmark Channel, HGTV and several other cable networks other than Fox News.*
If you haven’t seen a commercial for _Unplanned_, an anti-abortion movie critical of Planned Parenthood, it isn’t for lack trying on the part of marketers, whose efforts have been consistently rebuffed by TV networks.

Pure Flix, the distributor behind the box office hit _God’s Not Dead _and other movies aimed a Christians, opens the movie in 1,000 theaters today, but outside of the Fox News Channel, every other mainstream television outlet has declined to air the ad.

Lifetime, for example, told the film’s marketers that they declined to air the commercial due to the “sensitive nature of the film,” the ad buyers tell_ The Hollywood Reporter._ The marketers though, note that the network — which is owned by A&E Networks, a joint venture of Walt Disney and Hearst Communications — previously promoted an interview with Scarlett Johansson where she pitches Planned Parenthood.

The Travel Channel, Cooking Channel, HGTV and Food Network, each of which are owned by Discovery, also refused to sell ad time for _Unplanned_ due to the “sensitive nature” of the movie, say those who tried buying air time.

Other networks that refused to advertise the movie include the Hallmark Channel and USA Network, the latter of which is owned by NBCUniversal.

"We were looking to spend money, but they didn't want to get involved," said John Sullivan, a producer of _Unplanned_. _THR _reached out to all of the networks; Lifetime declined to comment while the rest did not respond.

"Most of the networks didn't go into detail beyond citing the subject matter of the film and that they didn't want to get into politics. But we don't believe we're in the political category," said Joe Knopp, an _Unplanned_ producer.

Marketing _Unplanned_ has been an uphill battle for a few months now, since the MPAA saddled the film with an R rating, which filmmakers say will chase away a key demographic: Christians. Indeed, Up TV cited the R rating when it also rejected the commercial, as did several Christian radio channels that also refused to air ads for _Unplanned_.

The rating also put family-friendly Pure Flix in the uncomfortable position of having to distribute and market an R-rated movie for the first time.

Along with Fox News, The Christian Broadcast Network accepted ads, as has conservative talk radio, with Glenn Beck taking a particularly active role in promoting the movie, including his hosting of a special screening of the movie in Salt Lake City scheduled for tonight. One of the rejected TV commercials, in fact, features a blurb from Beck that reads: “You have never seen anything like this.”

Due to the lack of commercial airtime available to the film, marketers have been relying on more innovative techniques. Pure Flix, for example, debuted the film at the Conservative Political Action Conference in February.

Mike Lindell, the founder of MyPillow who invested $1 million in _Unplanned_, is also promoting the movie, which tells the true story of former Planned Parenthood executive Abby Johnson, who quit the organization to become a prominent pro-life advocate. _Unplanned_ also got some publicity at its Hollywood premiere when singer Joy Villa attended in a dress emblazoned with the title of the film and the phrase, “F*CK Planned Parenthood.”

Similar to the networks taking a pass on selling ads, _Unplanned_ previously had no luck licensing mainstream music for the movie, as a half-dozen major music labels said no to the filmmakers, including Disney, Universal Music, Sony/ATV and Round Hill Music.

Planned Parenthood issued the following statement about _Unplanned, _"The claims in this film are simply false. Planned Parenthood is proud to provide expert, high-quality health care to our patients, including safe and legal abortion, in a safe and compassionate environment. The movie promotes many falsehoods including most importantly, distortions and incorrect depictions about healthcare."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *It’s Not Easy Being White! Organizers of Savannah, GA Community Meeting About 2019 Mayoral Race Put Up A Sign, ‘Black Press Only!’*
> Elizabeth Vaughn


Oh poor baby . . . waaah!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

'Unplanned' Actress Ashley Bratcher Had a Message for Hollywood on Their Threatened Boycott of Georgia Over Heartbeat Bill
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/laurettabrown/2019/03/29/unplanned-actress-ashley-bratcher-had-a-message-for-hollywood-on-their-threatened-boycott-of-georgia-over-heartbeat-bill-n2543968?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjVzcr84KjhAhUEKqwKHZoHCpEQlO8DMAl6BAgJECk&usg=AOvVaw3ePNaWhbpAX-ZiOZqe1Ucf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *TV Networks Reject Ads for Anti-Abortion Movie*
> 
> 8:52 AM PDT 3/29/2019 by Paul B
> 
> ...


Is this from the same people that brought us the video with fake dead babies and fake baby parts pushing a fictional narrative of things that never happened?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is this from the same people that brought us the video with fake dead babies and fake baby parts pushing a fictional narrative of things that never happened?


You didn't hear about the courts ruling that said you're a fucking liar?
Pay attention, you are embarrassing yourself, hard to imagine I know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4356
> You didn't hear about the courts ruling that said you're a fucking liar?
> Pay attention, you are embarrassing yourself, hard to imagine I know.


Well, is it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

I wonder if socialism paid for those tits?


----------



## messy (Mar 30, 2019)

There's a place for everyone...and this little burg looks like a great community for Joe and Ricky and Multi and Lion.
In fact, Multi's already there. I like that green t-shirt.

https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2019/03/30/louisiana-estherwood-police-chief-racist-image-valencia-pkg-ctn-vpx.cnn


----------



## messy (Mar 30, 2019)

Well, looky here. The Okies elected a dumbshit plumber to Congress!

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c9e72c2e4b00ba6327cf395


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Well, looky here. The Okies elected a dumbshit plumber to Congress!
> 
> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c9e72c2e4b00ba6327cf395


Stupid begets stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

messy said:


> There's a place for everyone...and this little burg looks like a great community for Joe and Ricky and Multi and Lion.
> In fact, Multi's already there. I like that green t-shirt.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2019/03/30/louisiana-estherwood-police-chief-racist-image-valencia-pkg-ctn-vpx.cnn


Fake news.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 30, 2019)

messy said:


> There's a place for everyone...and this little burg looks like a great community for Joe and Ricky and Multi and Lion.
> In fact, Multi's already there. I like that green t-shirt.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2019/03/30/louisiana-estherwood-police-chief-racist-image-valencia-pkg-ctn-vpx.cnn


Hey Mr Racist... when are you going to give me your name and number? You put out a $10k bet and now don't want to give me your name and number? 

Do I have to ask Legend for that info? Or your Daddy?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Well, looky here. The Okies elected a dumbshit plumber to Congress!
> 
> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c9e72c2e4b00ba6327cf395


That's funny coming from a racist millionaire with multiple screen names...


----------



## messy (Mar 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's funny coming from a racist millionaire with multiple screen names...


Excellent! It was supposed to be funny. The Okies elected a dumbshit plumber to Congress and we have a dumbshit Okie plumber right here in our midst!


----------



## messy (Mar 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey Mr Racist... when are you going to give me your name and number? You put out a $10k bet and now don't want to give me your name and number?
> 
> Do I have to ask Legend for that info? Or your Daddy?


I’m sorry I must have missed your name and number when I asked for it. But then again, you’re a Republican so you do all the whining.


----------



## messy (Mar 30, 2019)

I wonder if we will see the Mueller Report. I assume it’s devastating.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder if we will see the Mueller Report. I assume it’s devastating.


Lots of redaction.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m sorry I must have missed your name and number when I asked for it. But then again, you’re a Republican so you do all the whining.


When did you ask again? After I called you out asking for your info, before or never? Would you like me to screen shot our conversation? 

What freakin' racist  puss!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m sorry I must have missed your name and number when I asked for it. But then again, you’re a Republican so you do all the whining.


Have you not paying attention for the last 2 years? Don't answer that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lots of redaction.


No shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lots of redaction.


They should redact your fucking posts, maybe they would make sense.


----------



## messy (Mar 30, 2019)

Once wasn't enough? Do you want to screen shot my request, wacko?


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder if we will see the Mueller Report. I assume it’s devastating.


*You  do do a lot of " Ass - uming " .....*

*How about ....do a lot of studying....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No shit.





Sheriff Joe said:


> They should redact your fucking posts, maybe they would make sense.


So first you respond, then say what you responded to didn't make sense? THAT, doesn't make any sense, but then again we are use to that from you nutters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder if we will see the Mueller Report. I assume it’s devastating.


You wonder?


----------



## Torros (Mar 30, 2019)

To you posters that use multiple screen names. It's probably best that you use a VPN. 

You do realize that unless you give away personal information your id remains hidden. But if you get stupid and start creating more accounts then it's not too difficult to figure out what accounts are linked. Some of you guys have three accounts. How lonley do you have to be to do that?!

Don't worry, I won't out you. For now.


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So first you respond, then say what you responded to didn't make sense? THAT, doesn't make any sense, but then again we are use to that from you nutters.


*Sense.....Rodents don’t need any sense*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Communism in Our Schools and in Our Politics
E. JEFFREY LUDWIG
Ever since they found out I'm a Christian, the communists at the school where I teach have challenged me.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/communism_in_our_schools_and_in_our_politics.html


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Communism in Our Schools and in Our Politics
> E. JEFFREY LUDWIG
> Ever since they found out I'm a Christian, the communists at the school where I teach have challenged me.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/communism_in_our_schools_and_in_our_politics.html


Which ones are the Christians again? Are they the ones whose leaders molest little boys? Or are they the perverts like Pence who can't be alone in a room with a woman? Tons of closet case and adulterers in their leadership, right? You want a list?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Which ones are the Christians again? Are they the ones whose leaders molest little boys? Or are they the perverts like Pence who can't be alone in a room with a woman? Tons of closet case and adulterers in their leadership, right? You want a list?





messy said:


> Which ones are the Christians again? Are they the ones whose leaders molest little boys? Or are they the perverts like Pence who can't be alone in a room with a woman? Tons of closet case and adulterers in their leadership, right? You want a list?


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Which ones are the Christians again? Are they the ones whose leaders molest little boys? Or are they the perverts like Pence who can't be alone in a room with a woman? Tons of closet case and adulterers in their leadership, right? You want a list?


*Open your eyes Mr “ Messy “ Financial........

Look at what goes on in the “ Muslim “ world, the same crap goes on that is overlooked 
World wide...Yes it does !
Not to mention the act of genital mutilation to females along with the suppression of 
individuality of women in MANY countries including right here in the USA...... *


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Open your eyes Mr “ Messy “ Financial........
> 
> Look at what goes on in the “ Muslim “ world, the same crap goes on that is overlooked
> World wide...Yes it does !
> ...


I totally agree. And I believe religion is divisive AF.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

messy said:


> I totally agree. And I believe religion is divisive AF.


Why would Christianity be decisive? Christian churches do a whole lot of good.


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

messy said:


> I totally agree. And I believe religion is divisive AF.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would Christianity be decisive? Christian churches do a whole lot of good.


So do the Black Panthers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Just like a San Francisco lib.

San Francisco’s Caring Rich Pay to Prevent Homeless Shelter Construction In Their Neighborhood
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/04/01/san-franciscos-caring-rich-pay-thousands-prevent-homeless-shelter-construction/


----------



## Booter (Apr 2, 2019)

CA


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So do the Black Panthers.


Once again posting & erasing any doubt


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

*




*

*Beyond ponderable......!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So do the Black Panthers.


So you're gonna champion a racist, terrorist group... you're not drunk, you're wasted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Look who else shelled out for Baltimore Mayor Catherine Pugh’s stupid ‘Healthy Holly’ books

Posted at 8:29 pm on April 02, 2019 by Brett T.


As Twitchy has reported, Baltimore Mayor Catherine Pugh is taking a leave of absence while her “Healthy Holly” book scam blows up. It seems the University of Maryland Medical System snatched up 100,000 copies of the mayor’s self-published book series at a cost of $500,000 … while she sat on the UMMS board of directors.



✔@AlecMacGillis
https://twitter.com/AlecMacGillis/status/1113226621593489409

Another day, another buyer of Baltimore Mayor Catherine Pugh's Healthy Holly books is exposed: the quasi-public Maryland Automobile Insurance Fund, which made the $7,500 purchase shortly before Pugh successfully sponsored legislation sought by the company. https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-maif-contributes-to-healthy-holly-20190402-story.html …


270
4:48 PM - Apr 2, 2019



✔@AlecMacGillis
https://twitter.com/AlecMacGillis/status/1113227664867901440
Replying to @AlecMacGillis

In case you're keeping score at home, this comes on top of:
1. A $500K purchase by the medical system on whose board Pugh sat.
2. A >$100,000 purchase by Kaiser Permanente, which was seeking a city contract.
3. An $87K purchase by a local nonprofit that won a big city contract.


269
4:52 PM - Apr 2, 2019


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again posting & erasing any doubt


Au contraire my ignorant white privileged little piggy. You have no idea what the Black Panthers (now gray) did or do, do you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire my ignorant white privileged little piggy. You have no idea what the Black Panthers (now gray) did or do, do you?


I got your little piggy hangin' bitch...

Here you ignorant slut, read up and shut up...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Black Panthers were involved in numerous violent encounters with police. In 1967, founder Huey Newton allegedly killed Oakland police officer John Frey. Newton was convicted of voluntary manslaughter in 1968 and was sentenced to two to 15 years in prison. An appellate court decision later reversed the conviction.

Eldridge Cleaver, editor of the Black Panther’s newspaper, and 17-year old Black Panther member and treasurer Bobby Hutton, were involved in a shootout with police in 1968 that left Hutton dead and two police officers wounded.

Conflicts within the party often turned violent too. In 1969, Black Panther Party member Alex Rackley was tortured and murdered by other Black Panthers who thought him a police informant.

Black Panther bookkeeper Betty Van Patter was found beaten and murdered in 1974. No one was charged with the death, though many believed that party leadership was responsible.

Newton and Seale drew on Marxist ideology for the party platform. They outlined the organization’s philosophical views and political objectives in a Ten-Point Program.
*The Black Panther Party officially dissolved in 1982.*

*New Black Panther Party*
The New Black Panther Party is a black nationalist organization founded in Dallas, Texas, in 1989. Members of the original Black Panther Party say there’s no relation between the New Black Panther Party and the original Black Panthers.

*The United States Commission on Civil Rights and the Southern Poverty Law Center have called the New Black Panther Party a hate group.

https://www.history.com/topics/civil-rights-movement/black-panthers*


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire my ignorant white privileged little piggy. You have no idea what the Black Panthers (now gray) did or do, do you?



*Why do you constantly bring up " White " .....are you ashamed of the " White " culture ..?*

*Given enough time and steering I can guarantee you would say the same remarks about *
*" Black " humans.......*

*You are the absolute worst kind of Racist SOB......You are a Play-Doh Racist....*

*Then to further that you embrace and Idolize a Terrorist Organization, not because they*
*are Terrorists.....But because YOU are a Play-Doh Racist....*



*" A Man who stands for nothing will fall for anything "*


----------



## Booter (Apr 3, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/video/2019/apr/03/trump-asks-journalists-to-look-into-the-oranges-of-the-mueller-investigation-video

Nutters - WTF is Trump talking about here?  Oranges?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/video/2019/apr/03/trump-asks-journalists-to-look-into-the-oranges-of-the-mueller-investigation-video
> 
> Nutters - WTF is Trump talking about here?  Oranges?


He is just can't say origins, kinda like Obama can't say 50 states.


----------



## Booter (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is just can't say origins, kinda like Obama can't say 50 states.


I don't think that is the same thing.  You're kind of comparing Tim Apples to Oranges.

Don The Con's brain is fried - we're going to see a lot more of this and it's going to be funny as hell.  When Reagan lost his marbles they were at least able to keep him under wraps.  That's not going to happen with Commander Bone Spurs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> I don't think that is the same thing.  You're kind of comparing Tim Apples to Oranges.
> 
> Don The Con's brain is fried - we're going to see a lot more of this and it's going to be funny as hell.  When Reagan lost his marbles they were at least able to keep him under wraps.  That's not going to happen with Commander Bone Spurs.


Corpse-men.


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> I don't think that is the same thing.  You're kind of comparing Tim Apples to Oranges.
> 
> Don The Con's brain is fried - we're going to see a lot more of this and it's going to be funny as hell.  When Reagan lost his marbles they were at least able to keep him under wraps.  That's not going to happen with Commander Bone Spurs.



*You ooooooooze Jealousy and Envy as do numerous other Liberal/Socialists with TDS......*

*I notice your neighbor just bought a new car, hurry up and over encumber your finances*
*so you can be the big little swingin dick on the block again....don't forget the gold chains*
*and flamboyant shirts.....*


----------



## Booter (Apr 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Corpse-men.


Again, you're comparing Tim Apples to Oranges.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> Again, you're comparing Tim Apples to Oranges.


Lies and verbal slip ups go to t 1,000 to 1, but the aggrieved, t-swallowers can't acknowledge that as it would blow there cover.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lies and verbal slip ups go to t 1,000 to 1, but the aggrieved, t-swallowers can't acknowledge that as it would blow there cover.


Who cares?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?


Not you.


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not you.


*The Play-Doh Racist aka “ The Rodent “ post another two word idiocy statement.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lies and verbal slip ups go to t 1,000 to 1, but the aggrieved, t-swallowers can't acknowledge that as it would blow there cover.


You and Trump are pretty much a matching pair when it comes to lies, nonsense & exaggeration...congratulations duck.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You and Trump are pretty much a matching pair when it comes to lies, nonsense & exaggeration...congratulations duck.


So you love us both equally then.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

Good news for husker and even better news for her husband.

Swallowing partner's semen can help have baby, scientists claim...
https://metro.co.uk/2019/04/04/women-want-baby-start-swallowing-partners-semen-scientists-claim-9110233/


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2019)

*Ugh......Rodent you need to regroup.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

*Beyoncé Walked Out of a Meeting with Reebok Because of a Lack of Diversity in the Room*

 
_





Larry Busacca/Getty Images for Coachella
JUSTIN CARUSO 5 Apr 2019 
*Pop star Beyoncé reportedly up and left a meeting with sneaker company Reebok because there was not enough diversity in the room.*




“[Beyoncé] had a meeting at Reebok and they had a whole presentation of everything, potential products, how this could all look, and she kind of took a step back and said, ‘Is this the team that will be working on my product?'” ESPN’s Nick DePaula revealed on the show The Jump.


“Somebody said, ‘Yes,’ and she said, ‘Nobody in this room reflects by background, my skin color and where I’m from and what I want to do.’ So she took a step back and left and then it did not come to terms.”


Beyoncé has a long history of social justice activism. She is a proud feminist and was recently honored at the GLAAD media awards along with her husband Jay-Z, despite his long history of homophobic lyrics.

The “Drunk in Love” singer, like many celebrities, also got involved in the 2018 midterm races, endorsing Texas Democrat and now-presidential hopeful Beto O’Rourke.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

Here is some diversity for the fat racist whore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

NYC Casting Call Says ‘White Artists’ Will Be Paid Less Than ‘POC Artists,’ And Undergo ‘Mandatory’ Session Of ‘Anti-Racism Training’
https://www.dailywire.com/news/45648/nyc-casting-call-says-white-artists-will-be-paid-frank-camp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

Rhino Poacher Is Killed By an Elephant and Then Eaten By Lions, His Pants Are OK Though
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/06/rhino-poacher-killed-elephant-eaten-lions-pants-ok-though/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

*WORD!*
*LOL!*

LeBron James Calls Rapper Nipsey Hussle's Murder 'One of the Most Unfortunate Events' in American History
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2019/04/06/lebron-james-calls-rapper-nipsey-hussles-murder-one-of-the-most-unfortunate-events-in-american-history/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjgm8bo_b3hAhVOiqwKHSV6Bz0QlO8DMAV6BAgIEBk&usg=AOvVaw294DeAOwiJfnWjfOgbfgrs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

Obama shatters previous record, mentions himself 467 times in one speech in Berlin
APRIL 7, 2019
The post-presidential era of his life seems to be a bit of a challenge to the ego of Barack Hussein Obama. Never shy about referring to himself while ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/obama_shatters_previous_record_mentions_himself_467_times_in_one_speech_in_berlin.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama shatters previous record, mentions himself 467 times in one speech in Berlin
> APRIL 7, 2019
> The post-presidential era of his life seems to be a bit of a challenge to the ego of Barack Hussein Obama. Never shy about referring to himself while ...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/obama_shatters_previous_record_mentions_himself_467_times_in_one_speech_in_berlin.html


You really are gullible.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rhino Poacher Is Killed By an Elephant and Then Eaten By Lions, His Pants Are OK Though
> https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/06/rhino-poacher-killed-elephant-eaten-lions-pants-ok-though/


Were they Duluth pants?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

No expectations: Mick Jagger and British health care
APRIL 8, 2019
Why did he choose the USA for his medical care instead of England? 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/no_expectations_mick_jagger_and_british_health_care.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you love us both equally then.


You're both fuckin idiots...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're both fuckin idiots...


Yet you are obsessed with both of us.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NYC Casting Call Says ‘White Artists’ Will Be Paid Less Than ‘POC Artists,’ And Undergo ‘Mandatory’ Session Of ‘Anti-Racism Training’
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/45648/nyc-casting-call-says-white-artists-will-be-paid-frank-camp



*Now that's what I call complete RACISM !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet you are obsessed with both of us.


Obsessed...hardly.
One idiot is President, the other is a koolaid drinking loser.
That is a bit fascinating....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Obsessed...hardly.
> One idiot is President, the other is a koolaid drinking loser.
> That is a bit fascinating....


Obsessed it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

California wants to tax soda, tires, guns, water, pain pills, lawyers, car batteries...
https://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-sac-skelton-soda-tax-20190408-story.html


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2019)

*




*

*Where California's Taxes go......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

_Ken Starr: Hillary Clinton 'Triggered Vince Foster's Suicide, But This Is Why I Omitted It From The Final Report
Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | April 10, 2019
 









 We all kid around about the so-called Clinton body bag conspiracy theory. For most, it’s for a few laughs or a jab at the Clinton, one of the Right’s favorite targets. With her defeat to Donald J. Trump in 2016, taking swipes at Hillary and Bill is still a pastime, though we don’t have to fear another term with them in the White House. In most cases, the swipes we take at the two-time presidential loser is that she’s a limousine liberal, who is way out of touch with most of America that aren't insufferable progressive snobs. So, I guess it’s time where we can unveil one last skeleton from the Clinton closet. Yes, there was the emails about the alleged quid pro quo that surrounded the Clinton Foundation; Guy’s post about how it was a de facto slush fund can be found here. Yet, one death during the first Clinton administration has always been a source of speculation: the suicide of Deputy White House Counsel Vince Foster. Well, according to Ken Starr, the independent counsel who looked into Foster’s death, which was part of his Whitewater probe, he said that the former first lady berating Foster in front of White House staff “triggered” his suicide, but left that part out of the report so as to not upset Hillary. Ronald Kessler of the Daily Mail has more: 


Ken Starr purposefully left out the finding that Hillary Clinton had 'triggered' the suicide of President Clinton's Deputy White House Counsel in his final FBI report to spare her feelings, DailyMail.com can reveal. 

FBI agents investigating the death of Vince Foster learned he was set off after Hillary attacked and humiliated him in front of other White House aides a week before he took his own life on July 20, 1993. 

[...]

At a reception for authors participating in the 2019 Annapolis Book Festival last weekend, I asked Starr why he omitted the damaging FBI finding.

At first, he beat around the bush, citing well-established facts indicating that Foster was already depressed before Hillary lashed into him at the White House meeting.

But when pressed, Starr admitted he 'did not want to inflict further pain' on Hillary by revealing that her humiliation of Foster a week before he took his own life pushed him over the edge.

[…]

In interviews for my book The First Family Detail, the FBI agents who worked the case for Starr revealed the truth about Foster's death when he shot himself at Fort Marcy Park along the Potomac River.

The investigation into Foster's death was conducted for independent counsel Starr's probe of the Clintons' investments in the Whitewater real estate development. 

In interviewing Clinton White House aides and Foster's friends and family, the FBI agents found that a week before Foster's death, Hillary as First Lady held a meeting at the White House with Foster and other top aides to discuss her proposed health care legislation.  

She told him he didn't get the picture, and he would always be a little hick town lawyer who was obviously not ready for the big time. 

Hillary violently disagreed with a legal objection Foster raised at the meeting and ridiculed him in front of his peers, former FBI agent Coy Copeland and former FBI supervisory agent Jim Clemente told me. 

[…]

'Hillary put him down really, really bad in a pretty good-size meeting,' Copeland said. 'She told him he didn't get the picture, and he would always be a little hick town lawyer who was obviously not ready for the big time.'
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 11, 2019)

*Oooooppps.....*


*Former Obama WH counsel Greg Craig indicted in charges connected to Mueller probe*
By Erica Orden
Updated 3:14 PM ET, Thu April 11, 2019

Washington (CNN)A federal grand jury on Thursday indicted Greg Craig, a prominent Democratic attorney who worked for two presidents, charging him with false statements and concealing material information in connection with work he performed for Ukraine.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/11/politics/greg-craig-indicted-mueller-related/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Oooooppps.....*
> 
> 
> *Former Obama WH counsel Greg Craig indicted in charges connected to Mueller probe*
> ...


You do know this came about because of his work with Manafort?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


BOO! LOL! You kill me you fucking pussy! BOO! Ah man you crack me up! BOO! Hilarious!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> BOO! LOL! You kill me you fucking pussy! BOO! Ah man you crack me up! BOO! Hilarious!


I love you too, rat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love you too, rat.


Wow I thought that was a lil joke post, you people all look the same now, scared, propaganda driven, pussies. You have morphed into a full fledged troll, hope you're proud of yourself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wow I thought that was a lil joke post, you people all look the same now, scared, propaganda driven, pussies. You have morphed into a full fledged troll, hope you're proud of yourself.


I think you're swell too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you're swell too.


BOO! LOL! Man that cracks me up, don't spill your swill.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you're swell too.


I'm proud of you Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm proud of you Ricky.


You're the best.
I like saying nice things about people.
Part of being a giver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

[QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 259498, member: 3256
I like saying nice things about people.
[/QUOTE]
Just like when I said I love towelheads.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

I know you commies don't do patriotism, but maybe you can start.


Stephen Siller Tunnel to Towers Foundation
Tunnel2Towers.org › home
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://tunnel2towers.org/&ved=2ahUKEwjy167wssrhAhUSbq0KHdIkBsEQFjAAegQIBxAD&usg=AOvVaw3o55WA-MqNINB506DEg0az


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> BOO! LOL! Man that cracks me up, don't spill your swill.


Ignorance lifts it's head from the sand....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wow I thought that was a lil joke post, you people all look the same now, scared, propaganda driven, pussies. You have morphed into a full fledged troll, hope you're proud of yourself.


He's become you? 
Pathetic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know you commies don't do patriotism, but maybe you can start.
> 
> 
> Stephen Siller Tunnel to Towers Foundation
> ...


You and your dopplegangers aren't convincing anyone . . . it's just you idiots sitting around in a circle jerk.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know this came about because of his work with Manafort?


You do know he was White House Council for Obama...using your ability to deduce,one would assume the Russian fantasies started under Obama.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You and your dopplegangers aren't convincing anyone . . . it's just you idiots sitting around in a circle jerk.


Projecting and stealing the term doppelganger...amusing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You do know he was White House Council for Obama...using your ability to deduce,one would assume the Russian fantasies started under Obama.


And? It's his work with t campaign chairman manafort (now on his way to do time) that put him where he is now, nothing whatsoever to do with Obama, so what is your point-dexter?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting and stealing the term doppelganger...amusing.


Even in your attempts to claim I am "stealing" someone else's material you are stealing my line of inquisition, hilarious! You can't seem to get out of your own way. It may be your deep anger that clouds your thought process or lack thereof. So keep on a squealing my little obsessed piggy, squeal!


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even in your attempts to claim I am "stealing" someone else's material you are stealing my line of inquisition, hilarious! You can't seem to get out of your own way. It may be your deep anger that clouds your thought process or lack thereof. So keep on a squealing my little obsessed piggy, squeal!



*Oh how you project.....*

*You Sir ( Rodent ) are the only " Ned Beatty " of the forum....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 12, 2019)

This seems to be holding up well...
https://t.co/ji3oweKBpz


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This seems to be holding up well...
> https://t.co/ji3oweKBpz



*CPL is gunna wish someone would sneak some nail clippers into his cell block soon !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This seems to be holding up well...
> https://t.co/ji3oweKBpz


 That's list will be pretty long before the year is out.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even in your attempts to claim I am "stealing" someone else's material you are stealing my line of inquisition, hilarious! You can't seem to get out of your own way. It may be your deep anger that clouds your thought process or lack thereof. So keep on a squealing my little obsessed piggy, squeal!


Pointing out your stupidity and hypocrisy will never over shadow or cloud your belief that you have something worth posting.
Just keeping posting, projecting and erasing all doubt...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here is some diversity for the fat racist whore.
> View attachment 4403


That was quick!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pointing out your stupidity and hypocrisy will never over shadow or cloud your belief that you have something worth posting.
> Just keeping posting, projecting and erasing all doubt...


Thing is you have never rebutted one, not one of my posts. You just keep claiming so without a shred of evidence, you don't even try because you know you will fail. You are just a butt-hurt, crybaby, who has nothing, again you don't even try. What's worse than a loser? You, someone who doesn't even try. So squeal on little piggy, squeal on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2019)

CA Moving Toward Ban On Little Shampoo, Conditioner Bottles From Hotels...
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/04/12/california-hotel-shampoo-bottle-ban/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CA Moving Toward Ban On Little Shampoo, Conditioner Bottles From Hotels...
> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/04/12/california-hotel-shampoo-bottle-ban/


So whatʻs the problem with the use of plastics again?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So whatʻs the problem with the use of plastics again?


I dont know, but this is clever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So whatʻs the problem with the use of plastics again?


You talked about watching the Planet Earth episode that explained all that, have you forgotten already? You nutters all have horrible memories.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is you have never rebutted one, not one of my posts. You just keep claiming so without a shred of evidence, you don't even try because you know you will fail. You are just a butt-hurt, crybaby, who has nothing, again you don't even try. What's worse than a loser? You, someone who doesn't even try. So squeal on little piggy, squeal on.


Pointing out the absurdity of your posts is rebuttal enough, ya wanker...
Tell me douche bag, what exactly am I "butt hurt" about? Just more projecting on your part ass wipe.
Keep posting and erasing all doubt, dumb ass.
The only squealing is from you, Bobby. You're beginning to sound like Ned Beatty in Deliverance


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You talked about watching the Planet Earth episode that explained all that, have you forgotten already? You nutters all have horrible memories.


Coming from a man with the comprehension skills of a second grader....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Coming from a man with the comprehension skills of a second grader....


. . . and this from the guy that "didn't remember" our Obama being re-elected wager . . . how convenient.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pointing out the absurdity of your posts is rebuttal enough, ya wanker...
> Tell me douche bag, what exactly am I "butt hurt" about? Just more projecting on your part ass wipe.
> Keep posting and erasing all doubt, dumb ass.
> The only squealing is from you, Bobby. You're beginning to sound like Ned Beatty in Deliverance


When you point out the absurdity of one of my posts with actual facts that show I am wrong would be the very first time, in what, almost ten years? Just saying a post is absurd because you don't like it, most likely because it shows you the reality you try so hard to avoid, is simply your opinion. On the other hand I have rebutted many of your b.s. posts within seconds of seeing them, no problem . . . of course that was back when you actually tried to post from your propaganda sources. For some reason, maybe because I shot you down so often, you not only stopped posting that kinda b.s., you all if the sudden got really beligerant, hmmmm, coincidence?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you point out the absurdity of one of my posts with actual facts that show I am wrong would be the very first time, in what, almost ten years? Just saying a post is absurd because you don't like it, most likely because it shows you the reality you try so hard to avoid, is simply your opinion. On the other hand I have rebutted many of your b.s. posts within seconds of seeing them, no problem . . . of course that was back when you actually tried to post from your propaganda sources. For some reason, maybe because I shot you down so often, you not only stopped posting that kinda b.s., you all if the sudden got really beligerant, hmmmm, coincidence?


Lmao!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and this from the guy that "didn't remember" our Obama being re-elected wager . . . how convenient.


How could we forget after 6 consecutive years of QE and a near doubling of the National Debt!! Obama’s Legacy will forever be marked by 6 of his 8 years being subsidized by the tax payer.  Par for the Democrat course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

Lock her up.


*Obama Adviser’s Book Is Ranked 1,030 On Amazon. How Did It Make NYT’s Best Seller List?*
April 15th, 2019
_





U.S. President Barack Obama walks with senior advisor Valerie Jarrett as he returns to the White House in Washington after attending a Veterans Day ceremony at Arlington National Cemetery November 11, 2016. REUTERS/Kevin Lamarque

*Obama adviser Valerie Jarrett’s book is number 1,030 on Amazon with only three reviews, but is on the NYT Best Seller list. An industry insider said that was “inconceivable” and that Jarrett likely paid a company that helps authors buy their way onto the list.*
*One such company buys 10,000 copies of an author’s book and tries to prevent bestseller lists from realizing the sales aren’t organic, in which case the book may be moved down or taken off the list.*
*There were 12,600 reported sales of Jarrett’s book, enough to rank it highly on the Publishers Weekly chart, but Publishers Weekly did not put it on its list at all.*

Valerie Jarrett, a top adviser to former President Barack Obama, published a book that ranks dismally on Amazon and at Barnes and Noble, but was placed on The New York Times Best Seller list.

 





Anomalies around the book’s sales figures in industry databases have some in the book business questioning whether Jarrett, who’s rumored to have received a million-dollar-plus advance, paid a company to game the numbers.
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and this from the guy that "didn't remember" our Obama being re-elected wager . . . how convenient.


I've offered to meet you and pay up...you declined you fucking punk.
So what will it be? 
We meet and you get paid or you decline again and then bitch about your decision?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you point out the absurdity of one of my posts with actual facts that show I am wrong would be the very first time, in what, almost ten years? Just saying a post is absurd because you don't like it, most likely because it shows you the reality you try so hard to avoid, is simply your opinion. On the other hand I have rebutted many of your b.s. posts within seconds of seeing them, no problem . . . of course that was back when you actually tried to post from your propaganda sources. For some reason, maybe because I shot you down so often, you not only stopped posting that kinda b.s., you all if the sudden got really beligerant, hmmmm, coincidence?


Muahahahahahahahahahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....from idiocy to delusional.
You're a lying piece of shit duck.
Pathetic....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lock her up.
> 
> 
> *Obama Adviser’s Book Is Ranked 1,030 On Amazon. How Did It Make NYT’s Best Seller List?*
> ...


Cash for Clunkers lives on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

NEWS APRIL 14, 2019

*Rep. Rashida Tlaib makes stunning accusation about Democratic Party leadership*

_





MANDEL NGAN/AFP/Getty Images
CHRIS ENLOE

Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-Mich.) over the weekend accused Democratic Party leadership of exploiting Muslim lawmakers, only using them to bolster the party's image of diversity, yet silencing them at the legislative drawing board.

*What did she say?*
Amid controversy between President Donald Trump and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) — stemming from the president criticizing remarks Omar made recently when she refused to denounce the 9/11 attackers as terrorists — Tlaib launched a broadside at her party's leadership.

The Michigan lawmaker is seemingly upset over what she believes is a failure by Democratic leadership to properly condemn Omar's critics.

"They put us in photos when they want to show our party is diverse. However, when we ask to be at the table, or speak up about issues that impact who we are, what we fight for & why we ran in the first place, we are ignored," Tlaib charged. "To truly honor our diversity is to never silence us."

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

What the hell is happening to Fox News?
We don't need or want this lying whore.
 
Donna Brazile, fired from CNN for sharing debate question, joins Fox News - Washington Examiner
Washington Examiner › news
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/donna-brazile-fired-from-cnn-for-sharing-debate-question-joins-fox-news?_amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjskNOFhNPhAhUOS60KHfM_AzAQFjAIegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw3uG79O8KJe2MWe5Tw6ghvO&ampcf=1&cshid=1555363459799


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

Disgraced Pro-Child-Murder Gov. Ralph Northam Forced Out of a Democratic Event by Protest from His Own Side
 
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/15/ralph-northam-dave-marsden-cancel-naacp-protest-burke-virginia/


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

*CPL tried to race cars and he SUCKED....*
*CPL tried to take down the POTUS and he SUCKED....*
*CPL tried to take down Kavanaugh and he SUCKED....*
*CPL tried to extort NIKE and he SUCKED....*
*CPL tried to be a CRIMINAL and he SUCKCEED....*

*CPL will be an entry level " Rim Racer " in a few months......Boy Howdy he's gunna be a Weiner...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've offered to meet you and pay up...you declined you fucking punk.
> So what will it be?
> We meet and you get paid or you decline again and then bitch about your decision?


I find it telling that you didn't remember . . . just like a nutter, you always need to be told what happened. History isn't a nutter strong point.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I find it telling that you didn't remember . . . just like a nutter, you always need to be told what happened. History isn't a nutter strong point.


*Ah ...yur the one with " Hüsker Dü " which equals ( = ) " Do you remember "......*







*Lot of tough talk on this forum from you ( Rodent ) ....are you afraid to.....*
* " Get Paid "...Hmmmmm.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2019)

POLL: Roy Moore leads AL Republican field...

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/elections/poll-roy-moore-leads-republican-field-challenge-doug-jones-n995021


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2019)

https://kfiam640.iheart.com/featured/john-and-ken/content/2019-04-16-instagram-star-cries-over-prospect-of-getting-a-real-job/#.XLZJPUDKk_Q.facebook

This is hilarious! Sad.. but hilarious!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> https://kfiam640.iheart.com/featured/john-and-ken/content/2019-04-16-instagram-star-cries-over-prospect-of-getting-a-real-job/#.XLZJPUDKk_Q.facebook
> 
> This is hilarious! Sad.. but hilarious!


She will make a good little socialist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2019)

Monty Python Actors Come Under Attack by a BBC Head, and They Righteously Return Fire

Posted at 7:30 pm on April 16, 2019 by Brandon Morse

_ 







One of the primary targets of social justice advocates is comedy. Political correctness has made telling jokes to be a risky affair, and things we used to laugh about have now become something along the lines of a sacred cow. Making fun of something mundane may unexpectedly make your life more complicated.





Even comedy we consider iconic is being spat on. Recently, the BBC’s controller of comedy commissioning, Shane Allen, boasted about how diverse his comedy lineup on television is becoming, and took a swipe at legendary comedy group Monty Python in the process.

“If you’re going to assemble a team now, it’s not going to be six Oxbridge white blokes. It’s going to be a diverse range of people who reflect the modern world,” said Allen.

This got back to Monty Python actor Terry Gilliam who was recently interviewed while giving a press conference at the Karlovy Vary film festival where he was presenting his new film The Man Who Killed Don Quixote. According to the Guardian, Gilliam expressed sadness over the fact that comedy has become so politically correct that you can’t even be an all-white comedy troop anymore, and declared that he’s declared himself as a black lesbian:





Speaking at a press conference at the Karlovy Vary film festival, where he was presenting his new film The Man Who Killed Don Quixote, Gilliam said: “It made me cry: the idea that … no longer six white Oxbridge men can make a comedy show. Now we need one of this, one of that, everybody represented… this is bullshit. I no longer want to be a white male, I don’t want to be blamed for everything wrong in the world: I tell the world now I’m a black lesbian… My name is Loretta and I’m a BLT, a black lesbian in transition.”

He added: “[Allen’s] statement made me so angry, all of us so angry. Comedy is not assembled, it’s not like putting together a boy band where you put together one of this, one of that everyone is represented.”

The former comedy troop’s John Cleese also sent out an angry tweet in response, pointing out that Monty Python was pretty diverse at that time.

“BBC’s Head of Comedy puts Monty Python’s lack of originality down to a surfeit of education and racist bias,” tweeted Cleese. “Unfair! We were remarkably diverse FOR OUR TIME.”



“We had three grammar-school boys, one a poof, and Gilliam, though not actually black, was a Yank. And NO slave-owners,” he added.




_


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

*




*

*Poor Rodent....early on he questioned.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahahahahahahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....from idiocy to delusional.
> You're a lying piece of shit duck.
> Pathetic....


See, take this post of yours as a test sample. You prove nothing, you don't even try. You simply lash out like a rubber-room incarcerated psychotic attempting to free yourself from the constraints of your straightjacket, foaming at the mouth and screaming incoherently . . . squeal little piggy squeal!


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, take this post of yours as a test sample. You prove nothing, you don't even try. You simply lash out like a rubber-room incarcerated psychotic attempting to free yourself from the constraints of your straightjacket, foaming at the mouth and screaming incoherently . . . squeal little piggy squeal!


You are the last one to cast a stone about this subject because you hide behind your ignore button when things don't go your way.  I know you still read my post but you're too much of a puss to admit it...


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, take this post of yours as a test sample. You prove nothing, you don't even try. You simply lash out like a rubber-room incarcerated psychotic attempting to free yourself from the constraints of your *straight jacket*, foaming at the mouth and screaming incoherently . . . *squeal little piggy squeal*!



*Most guys reference a good Western, a good Cops n Robbers flick, you know the Clint movies or*
*some of Robert De Niro's movies just a normal Alpha male movie.......but Nooooooo...Rodent *
*continues to circle back to the Clockwork Orange/Deliverance movies that didn't sit well in*
*his tormented brain.....they were just movies Rodent...just movies..!*


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You are the last one to cast a stone about this subject because you hide behind your ignore button when things don't go your way.  I know you still read my post but you're too much of a puss to admit it...


And there's another whiner with nothing to say.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I find it telling that you didn't remember . . . just like a nutter, you always need to be told what happened. History isn't a nutter strong point.


This from a left wing fluffer who lies at 100 to one rate to what I may have forgotten.
You want collect on the bet or you just gonna bloviate, whine and tell lies?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2019)

espola said:


> And there's another whiner with nothing to say.


It's a bitch when folks emulate what you do daily....


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's a bitch when folks emulate what you do daily....


Maybe you should ask him to pay royalties.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 17, 2019)

espola said:


> And there's another whiner with nothing to say.


Says the resident liar who wants to know everyones urinal habits...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Teachers unions in Rhode Island object to horrible bill criminalizing sex with children
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/18/teachers-unions-rhode-island-object-horrible-bill-criminalizing-sex-children/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe you should ask him to pay royalties.


You want royalties, you beg for them yourself...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You want royalties, you beg for them yourself...


You do that on purpose right . . . misconstrue everything you respond to that is?

Who told you acting stupid like that is cute?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do that on purpose right . . . misconstrue everything you respond to that is?
> 
> Who told you acting stupid like that is cute?


Projecting once again while removing all doubt... atta boy pinhead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting once again while removing all doubt... atta boy pinhead.


So you aren't even aware, no surprise there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2019)

Who knew?


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

espola said:


> And there's another whiner with nothing to say.


*Here's something Thief.....*

*You return those Stolen Golf Balls yet....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

This otta be good.

24-hour Black News Channel set for November debut: ‘By black people for black people’
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/04/18/24-hour-black-news-channel-set-for-november-debut-by-black-people-for-black-people/amp&ved=2ahUKEwiOsOiJi9zhAhVFX60KHUOrA1cQlO8DMAp6BAgIECU&usg=AOvVaw2bzXI2udyGGiBK2L8YIHA3


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Why do you losers like losers so much?

Democrats Rallying Behind Disgraced Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel
https://www.redstate.com/sarah-rumpf/2019/04/19/democrats-rallying-behind-disgraced-broward-county-sheriff-scott-israel/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This otta be good.
> 
> 24-hour Black News Channel set for November debut: ‘By black people for black people’
> 16 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/04/18/24-hour-black-news-channel-set-for-november-debut-by-black-people-for-black-people/amp&ved=2ahUKEwiOsOiJi9zhAhVFX60KHUOrA1cQlO8DMAp6BAgIECU&usg=AOvVaw2bzXI2udyGGiBK2L8YIHA3


Ever hear of BET?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you losers like losers so much?
> 
> Democrats Rallying Behind Disgraced Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel
> https://www.redstate.com/sarah-rumpf/2019/04/19/democrats-rallying-behind-disgraced-broward-county-sheriff-scott-israel/


First, who is that? And second, you really need to step away from the Soviet propaganda sources . . . I realize you are now addicted, but really, have some self-discipline and maybe some respect for the American system.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ever hear of BET?


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

The Russian influence campaign on social media in the 2016 election made an extraordinary effort to target African-Americans, used an array of tactics to try to suppress turnout among Democratic voters and unleashed a blizzard of activity on Instagram that rivaled or exceeded its posts on Facebook, according to a report produced for the Senate Intelligence Committee.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/17/us/politics/russia-2016-influence-campaign.html

https://www.politico.com/story/2017/11/01/social-media-ads-russia-wanted-americans-to-see-244423

https://www.recode.net/2017/10/31/16587174/fake-ads-news-propaganda-congress-facebook-twitter-google-tech-hearing


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Russian influence campaign on social media in the 2016 election made an extraordinary effort to target African-Americans, used an array of tactics to try to suppress turnout among Democratic voters and unleashed a blizzard of activity on Instagram that rivaled or exceeded its posts on Facebook, according to a report produced for the Senate Intelligence Committee.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/17/us/politics/russia-2016-influence-campaign.html
> 
> ...


New York Times?
Politico?
Recode?

Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Thank you for confirming you realize how deep the Russian involvement and t need thereof was in the 2016 election in your own 'special (ed.)' way.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ever hear of BET?


*Ever hear of MAGA !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you for confirming you realize how deep the Russian involvement and t need thereof was in the 2016 election in your own 'special (ed.)' way.


(CNN)The partisan warfare over the Mueller report will rage, but one thing cannot be denied: Former President Barack Obama looks just plain bad. On his watch, the Russians meddled in our democracy while his administration did nothing about it.
The Mueller report flatly states that Russia began interfering in American democracy in 2014. Over the next couple of years, the effort blossomed into a robust attempt to interfere in our 2016 presidential election. The Obama administration knew this was going on and yet did nothing. In 2016, Obama's National Security Adviser Susan Rice told her staff to "stand down" and "knock it off" as they drew up plans to "strike back" against the Russians, according to an account from Michael Isikoff and David Corn in their book "Russian Roulette: The Inside Story of Putin's War on America and the Election of Donald Trump".
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/19/opinions/mueller-report-obama-jennings/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> (CNN)The partisan warfare over the Mueller report will rage, but one thing cannot be denied: Former President Barack Obama looks just plain bad. On his watch, the Russians meddled in our democracy while his administration did nothing about it.
> The Mueller report flatly states that Russia began interfering in American democracy in 2014. Over the next couple of years, the effort blossomed into a robust attempt to interfere in our 2016 presidential election. The Obama administration knew this was going on and yet did nothing. In 2016, Obama's National Security Adviser Susan Rice told her staff to "stand down" and "knock it off" as they drew up plans to "strike back" against the Russians, according to an account from Michael Isikoff and David Corn in their book "Russian Roulette: The Inside Story of Putin's War on America and the Election of Donald Trump".
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/19/opinions/mueller-report-obama-jennings/index.html


And? Obama fucked up, what about t?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

"I have president Putin, he just said it's not Russia. I will say this. I don't see any reason why it would be, but I will tell you that President Putin was extremely strong and powerful in his denial today.”

Wrap your lips around that one nutters, you support an anti-American, wimp, who can't confront Putin . . . at least Obama got that far.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> (CNN)The partisan warfare over the Mueller report will rage, but one thing cannot be denied: Former President Barack Obama looks just plain bad. On his watch, the Russians meddled in our democracy while his administration did nothing about it.
> The Mueller report flatly states that Russia began interfering in American democracy in 2014. Over the next couple of years, the effort blossomed into a robust attempt to interfere in our 2016 presidential election. The Obama administration knew this was going on and yet did nothing. In 2016, Obama's National Security Adviser Susan Rice told her staff to "stand down" and "knock it off" as they drew up plans to "strike back" against the Russians, according to an account from Michael Isikoff and David Corn in their book "Russian Roulette: The Inside Story of Putin's War on America and the Election of Donald Trump".
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/19/opinions/mueller-report-obama-jennings/index.html


Sucker.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Jennings


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Jennings


Says the resident liar...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

*The Fear Factor*

Psychologists have found that conservatives are fundamentally more anxious than liberals, which may be why they typically desire stability, structure and clear answers even to complicated questions. “Conservatism, apparently, helps to protect people against some of the natural difficulties of living,” says social psychologist Paul Nail of the University of Central Arkansas. “The fact is we don't live in a completely safe world. Things can and do go wrong. But if I can impose this order on it by my worldview, I can keep my anxiety to a manageable level.”

Anxiety is an emotion that waxes and wanes in all of us, and as it swings up or down our political views can shift in its wake. When people feel safe and secure, they become more liberal; when they feel threatened, they become more conservative.

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/calling-truce-political-wars/


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Obama fucked up, what about t?


*That's actually quite laughable......*

*Please explain what the current POTUS has " Fucked Up "......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's actually quite laughable......*
> 
> *Please explain what the current POTUS has " Fucked Up "......*


Russian intervention into ours and others democratic process.
Legitimizing a despot and murderer, of Otto for one, and warming up to other dictator types around the globe.
Weakening the influence the USA has historically had around the world, due to his belief in conspiracy theories.
His intentional, or otherwise tone deaf, empowering of white nationalist and nationalist around the world.
His refusal to denounce the worst of mankind if they are on his side, like you.

Etc. Etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who knew?









Ricky like the other nutters is a fucking moron.

*Q: Did Kurt Cobain predict a Donald Trump presidency more than 20 years ago?*

*A: No. There is no evidence he did, and Cobain’s former manager labeled the quote a fake.

https://www.factcheck.org/2018/11/fake-kurt-cobain-quote-about-trump/*


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 261216, member: 1707"

Russian intervention into ours and others democratic process.
*ABSOLUTE LIE !*

Legitimizing a despot and murderer, of Otto for one, 
and warming up to other dictator types around the globe.
*ABSOLUTE LIE !*

Weakening the influence the USA has historically had around the 
world, due to his belief in conspiracy theories.
*ABSOLUTE LIE !*

His intentional, or otherwise tone deaf, empowering of 
white nationalist and nationalist around the world.
*ABSOLUTE LIE !*

His refusal to denounce the worst of mankind if they 
are on his side, like you.
*ABSOLUTE LIE !*

Etc. Etc. Etc. Etc.
*ABSOLUTE LIES !*

/QUOTE



*Oh ....please continue the Union jargon regurgitation......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> Ricky like the other nutters is a fucking moron.
> 
> *Q: Did Kurt Cobain predict a Donald Trump presidency more than 20 years ago?*
> 
> ...



*That's quite funny.....did they ask his widow ?*

*Of course " he's " not here to dispute your unfounded accusation....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> Ricky like the other nutters is a fucking moron.
> 
> *Q: Did Kurt Cobain predict a Donald Trump presidency more than 20 years ago?*
> 
> ...


I figured as much, they are constantly trying to attribute nutter philosophy to people with no inclination whatsoever to such lunacy (see: multiple false Jeff Foxworthy quotes)  . . . even a heroin addict that blasted his own head off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *The Fear Factor*
> 
> Psychologists have found that conservatives are fundamentally more anxious than liberals, which may be why they typically desire stability, structure and clear answers even to complicated questions. “Conservatism, apparently, helps to protect people against some of the natural difficulties of living,” says social psychologist Paul Nail of the University of Central Arkansas. “The fact is we don't live in a completely safe world. Things can and do go wrong. But if I can impose this order on it by my worldview, I can keep my anxiety to a manageable level.”
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Mueller investigation:

“Psychologists have found that conservatives are fundamentally more anxious than liberals, which may be why they typically desire stability, structure and clear answers even to complicated questions.”

No wonder Mueller wrote the report the way he did.  He knew he was writing for suckers who have no “desire (for) stability, structure and clear answers even to complicated questions.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *The Fear Factor*
> 
> Psychologists have found that conservatives are fundamentally more anxious than liberals, which may be why they typically desire stability, structure and clear answers even to complicated questions. “Conservatism, apparently, helps to protect people against some of the natural difficulties of living,” says social psychologist Paul Nail of the University of Central Arkansas. “The fact is we don't live in a completely safe world. Things can and do go wrong. But if I can impose this order on it by my worldview, I can keep my anxiety to a manageable level.”
> 
> ...


You can keep your cookies whiskers.


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's quite funny.....did they ask his widow ?*
> 
> *Of course " he's " not here to dispute your unfounded accusation....*


Like I said fucking morons.


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2019)

*Fake news during 2016 campaign shared mostly on Twitter by older conservatives, study says*

The conclusions in this research are similar to a study earlier in January that looked at the spread of false information on Facebook. It also found that few people shared fakery, but those who did were more likely to be over 65 and conservatives.
As for why right-leaning Twitter users share more fake news than liberals, it could be that conservatives "have a weakness for fake news," wrote Derek Ruths of McGill University, in a perspectives piece that accompanied the study. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/01/24/fake-news-twitter-shared-mostly-older-conservatives/2668529002/

Old fucking morons.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Fake news during 2016 campaign shared mostly on Twitter by older conservatives, study says*
> 
> The conclusions in this research are similar to a study earlier in January that looked at the spread of false information on Facebook. It also found that few people shared fakery, but those who did were more likely to be over 65 and conservatives.
> As for why right-leaning Twitter users share more fake news than liberals, it could be that conservatives "have a weakness for fake news," wrote Derek Ruths of McGill University, in a perspectives piece that accompanied the study.
> ...


USA Today huh?
Fake News.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Fake news during 2016 campaign shared mostly on Twitter by older conservatives, study says*
> 
> The conclusions in this research are similar to a study earlier in January that looked at the spread of false information on Facebook. It also found that few people shared fakery, but those who did were more likely to be over 65 and conservatives.
> As for why right-leaning Twitter users share more fake news than liberals, it could be that conservatives "have a weakness for fake news," wrote Derek Ruths of McGill University, in a perspectives piece that accompanied the study.
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Jennings


Fluffer...

CNN said it is so...so you say fake news?
From NPR....more fake news?

After Election Day, Obama ordered the U.S. intelligence community to issue a public report about the Russian scheme. Once it had — and concluded Russia's attack was aimed at helping Trump and hurting Clinton — the United States imposed a slate of punitive measures against Moscow. In addition to imposing new sanctions, Washington also expelled a number of Russian diplomats and closed two Russian diplomatic compounds in Maryland and New York.

*So why didn't Obama's administration do more?*
That isn't clear. Some former administration officials who have talked about it publicly have reproached themselves for not acting more aggressively. There also was a long-standing criticism of Obama that his foreign-policy making amounted to endless process with no outcomes — hours of meetings that yielded more meetings but no ultimate action.

Plus, the relationship between the United States and Russia is multifaceted and often intensely complicated:


Obama scaled back missile defense plans in Europe to placate Moscow.
Obama wanted Russia to play a role in the international agreement under which Iran agreed to restrict its nuclear program — and Putin went along.
Obama spent the end of his presidency trying to bring Russia into a multilateral agreement to end the Syrian civil war, but Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov ultimately never committed.
So Obama's team had to manage many spinning plates in addition to the active measures campaign it detected by the middle of 2016. One question Obama may address in his book is why he calibrated his choices in the way he did — whether he looked the other way on election interference to keep open other options elsewhere.

https://www.npr.org/2018/02/21/587614043/fact-check-why-didnt-obama-stop-russia-s-election-interference-in-2016


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> Ricky like the other nutters is a fucking moron.
> 
> *Q: Did Kurt Cobain predict a Donald Trump presidency more than 20 years ago?*
> 
> ...


That's not nice.
Did you know Trump was a big Nirvanna fan?


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2019)

For Ricky and the other nutters:


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> USA Today huh?
> Fake News.


MIT’s Deb Roy, a former Twitter chief media scientist, said the problem is that the American news diet is “full of balkanized narratives” with people seeking information that they agree with *and calling true news that they don’t agree with fake.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> For Ricky and the other nutters:


So bitter these days!
I thought we were friends.
Better to have the Annenberg policy center figure it out for you, right?


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So bitter these days!
> I thought we were friends.
> Better to have the Annenberg policy center figure it out for you, right?


This is fun.  Here's what shit for brains Ricky thought was a true quote from Kurt Cobain.  I mean how stupid can you be?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> This is fun.  Here's what shit for brains Ricky thought was a true quote from Kurt Cobain.  I mean how stupid can you be?


How stupid?  Stupid enough to nominate Hillary.  And yes it’s been fun for awhile now.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> For Ricky and the other nutters:


Collusion was it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> MIT’s Deb Roy, a former Twitter chief media scientist, said the problem is that the American news diet is “full of balkanized narratives” with people seeking information that they agree with *and calling true news that they don’t agree with fake.*


Reminds of your boy Nye.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> This is fun.  Here's what shit for brains Ricky thought was a true quote from Kurt Cobain.  I mean how stupid can you be?


I posted it without comment.
It could be true.
It might not be true.
Im on the fence.
You seem to be the one with rock solid Annenburg Policy Center "facts".

Do you really think I'm stupid or are you just trying to fit in?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> MIT’s Deb Roy, a former Twitter chief media scientist, said the problem is that the American news diet is “full of balkanized narratives” with people seeking information that they agree with *and calling true news that they don’t agree with fake.*


Fake News.
So, you believe in science.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I figured as much, they are constantly trying to attribute nutter philosophy to people with no inclination whatsoever to such lunacy (see: multiple false Jeff Foxworthy quotes)  . . . even a heroin addict that blasted his own head off.


*You worship that " Heroin Addict's " Music.........*

*And that doesn't mean he was ignorant.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

CA May Ban Schools From Suspending Students For Defiance Of Teachers...
https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2019/04/23/willful-defiance-bill-senate/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2019)

https://t.co/7noh4QbciZ


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/7noh4QbciZ


And you cheer the erosion of the Republic and call it "patriotism", what a hypocrite you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you cheer the erosion of the Republic and call it "patriotism", what a hypocrite you are.


So bitter.
I thought we were friends.
#MAGA


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you cheer the erosion of the Republic and call it "patriotism", what a hypocrite you are.


Nonsense...post some examples of what you speak...or shut the fuck up ya lying wank.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nonsense...post some examples of what you speak...or shut the fuck up ya lying wank.


You, and he, support t and what he does don't ya? Enough said.


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, and he, support t and what he does don't ya? Enough said.


*You can confess to the forum your deep dark unsettling secrets......the forums here for*
*you like a " Safety Net ".....*

*With each new post you enter onto the forum it's very obvious you harbor pain and anger*
*for experiences that lurk in your past......*

*It's OK.....Go on.....regurgitate.*

*Just remember you have supported a Criminal Operation disguised as an American*
*Political Party.......160 + years of Violence and Hatred exudes from the *
*Democratic Party that spawned the KKK and various other " Hate " Groups...!*

*Honesty and Admittance will go a looooooong way to your healing.*


----------



## messy (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, and he, support t and what he does don't ya? Enough said.


What does he do? I know there was a tax cut but what else?

Wall? Repeal and replace? Has he done anything?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2019)

messy said:


> What does he do? I know there was a tax cut but what else?
> 
> Wall? Repeal and replace? Has he done anything?


The "tax cut" was more of a deferment when it comes to working people, simply a manipulation of withholdings. Less was held out, but the same amount, or more in many cases, was owed. So millions of Americans, many for the first time, are writing checks to the IRS. Shell game, but what else would one expect from a NYC con man.


----------



## messy (Apr 27, 2019)

Military doing their job and rounding up terrorists...

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5cc1a87ee4b0764d31dd839c


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Military doing their job and rounding up terrorists...
> 
> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5cc1a87ee4b0764d31dd839c


Huffington Post huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "tax cut" was more of a deferment when it comes to working people, simply a manipulation of withholdings. Less was held out, but the same amount, or more in many cases, was owed. So millions of Americans, many for the first time, are writing checks to the IRS. Shell game, but what else would one expect from a NYC con man.


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

messy said:


> What does he do? I know there was a tax cut but what else?
> 
> Wall? Repeal and replace? Has he done anything?


#1. He stopped that cunt from running our country.
#2. 2 Supremes.
#3. See # 1.
#4. See # 2.

If he isn't doing anything why are you people going so batshit crazy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "tax cut" was more of a deferment when it comes to working people, simply a manipulation of withholdings. Less was held out, but the same amount, or more in many cases, was owed. So millions of Americans, many for the first time, are writing checks to the IRS. Shell game, but what else would one expect from a NYC con man.


Too bad you live in ca.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 27, 2019)

messy said:


> What does he do? I know there was a tax cut but what else?
> 
> Wall? Repeal and replace? Has he done anything?


I’ll tell you what he hasn’t done,  wait for it,...................QE


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

*Nolte: The Unbearable Ingratitude of Marvel's Brie Larson*



_





Jake Giles Netter/Lionsgate
JOHN NOLTE 27 Apr 2019 
*The unbelievably dishonest and ungrateful star of Captain Marvel, Brie Larson, is running around pretending to be the Rosa Parks of action heroines.*



You know, when Whoopi Goldberg first started winning acting awards in the eighties for The Color Purple, she recognized she was standing on someone else’s shoulders, on the shoulders of Hattie McDaniel, the first black person to win an Academy Award (Best Supporting Actress, 1940). Finally, in 1991, a half-century later, Whoopi would become only the second black woman to win an Oscar.


When Denzel Washington finally won the Best Actor Oscar in 2002, he opened his acceptance speech by saluting the man he had been “chasing” for 40 years, the great Sidney Poitier — the first black man to ever win Best Actor (1964). Thirty-eight years later, Denzel was second.

Whoopi and Denzel did not pretend to be first, to be groundbreakers, to be the pioneers of their respective social causes — even though, they were. After all, until 1990, when Denzel won Best Supporting Actor for Glory, only three black actors had taken home the Oscar: McDaniel, Poitier, and Louis Gossett Jr. (1983’s Best Supporting Actor).

Nevertheless, they still saluted those who came first, showed them the proper respect, expressed gratitude, and acknowledged their struggle and accomplishment.


Compare that to Brie Larson’s comments earlier this month at something called the Women In The World conference — which sounds like a barrel of laughs…

“I’m very grateful to have broken this glass ceiling of normalizing the concept that women can also make a billion dollars. I don’t know why that was so hard to comprehend in the first place,” she said. “It’s just like we’re human, whatever. If people needed this to be another reminder this decade [that minority groups can open movies and make a billion dollars] then great. I’m here. I did it.”

“I did it.”

“I did it.”

“I.”


No, princess, you didn’t.

In fact, you didn’t come close to doing it.

Believe it or not, before you plenty of women were “normalizing” the idea of a woman making a billion box office dollars, of a woman being the foundation of an action franchise, of a woman as an action hero.

You’re not only not the first, cupcake, you not only didn’t break the glass ceiling, you are old hat…


Let’s start with the fact that Felicity Jones is the first woman to anchor a standalone billion dollar action movie with 2016’s Rogue One.

Oh, and before Brie there was Jennifer Lawrence in The Hunger Games, a franchise that grossed nearly $3 billion.

Before Brie there was a little movie called Wonder Woman, that grossed $821 million.

Long before Brie, a whole 17 years before Brie, Milla Jovovich anchored the Resident Evil franchise, a franchise that grossed over a billion dollars.


A full 16 years before Brie, Kate Beckinsdale launched the Underworld franchise.

Angelina Jolie in Tomb Raider?

Michelle Yeoh?

And where does this joyless harpy get off not recognizing Sigourney Weaver and the Alien franchise?


Which brings me to The Mighty Pam Grier, the godmother of all action heroines, an icon, a legend, the Neil Armstrong of the genre.

Unfortunately, this is not the first time Marvel’s disrespected the past. Remember when Black Panther tried to pull this same exact crap…

Black Panther is the first black superhero movie!

Yeah, sorry, no… Meteor Man (1993), Blankman (1994), Spawn(1997), Steel (1997), Blade (1998), Catwoman (2004), Hancock(2008) — need I go on…?

Black Panther is the first black superhero movie written and directed by a black man!

Yeah, sorry, no… The Mighty Robert Townsend wrote and directed Meteor Man 26 freakin’ years ago. In fact, it was Townsend’s 1987 masterpiece Hollywood Shuffle that started all of this.

Okay, but this is first time a person of color has directed a *big budget* superhero movie starring a black man!

Well, now you’re just getting stupid, but still — yeah, sorry, no… Guillermo Del Toro directed Blade II a full 16 years ago.

Uhm…? I know! Black Panther is the first *Marvel* movie starring a black superhero!

Blade, dummy, and there were *three* of them.

Black Panther is the first Marvel movie starring a black superhero directed by a black guy named Ryan!

You got me there.

I get that everyone wants to be Neil Armstrong, I do… And I also get the politics behind all of this — this lie that convinces the woefully uninformed that America is so racist and sexist these firsts are only happening now.

But I gotta say, this is a lousy thing to do to the true pioneers, to those who actually took the risks to blaze a new path — in the vernacular of the woke, it’s a lousy thing to do to these women and people of color.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Eyewitness Describes the Murder of Late Term Abortion Survivors in North Carolina: Babies Were Drowned in Acidic Saline
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/30/eyewitness-describes-murder-late-term-abortion-survivors-north-carolina-babies-drowned-acidic-saline/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’ll tell you what he hasn’t done,  wait for it,...................QE


Tell us what were the awful results of multiple QE's . . . if you can of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

WATCH: High school sprinter turns on jets to set 100-meter record
 
https://www.foxnews.com/sports/texas-high-school-sprinter-blows-past-competition-with-incredible-100-meter-dash


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell us what were the awful results of multiple QE's . . . if you can of course.


Illiterates asking questions about how awful counterfeit money is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Illiterates asking questions about how awful counterfeit money is.


So you got nothing.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you got nothing.


*It's one thing to push down ridiculous posts....*

*But YOU have displayed your true self TODAY with your *
*deliberate actions of pushing down the TRUTH about what is going *
*on in Venezuela !*

*It's quite sad that you have revealed your TRUE self for AMERICA to *
*witness !*

*We now know what side of History you have chosen to side on....the *
*side of EVIL !*

*You are complicit with the Actions of those Soldiers who ran over their*
*own Citizens today by your deliberate attempts to suppress the TRUTH .!*

*I WILL NOT FORGET WHAT YOU DID TODAY !!!*
*NOR WILL ANYONE WHO WITNESSED IT !!!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell us what were the awful results of multiple QE's . . . if you can of course.


Ask Maduro, you dick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ask Maduro, you dick.


So together you got nothing, no surprise there.


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Illiterates asking questions about how awful counterfeit money is.


Counterfeit money is not recognized by the government as legal tender.
But I admire how you live in your own dictionary. Whatever works!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Counterfeit money is not recognized by the government as legal tender.
> But I admire how you live in your own dictionary. Whatever works!


They, nutters, have created a whole reality of their own where they are important and relevant.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They, nutters, have created a whole reality of their own where they are important and relevant.


You pull money out of thin air, and it turns into just that eventually.


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You pull money out of thin air, and it turns into just that eventually.


Huh?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: High school sprinter turns on jets to set 100-meter record
> View attachment 4566
> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/texas-high-school-sprinter-blows-past-competition-with-incredible-100-meter-dash


Wow, that is incredible.
He didnt even get out of the block very well.
Reminds me of Roger Carr from back in the day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


QE is fake money, doofus.
Notice how the Donald unleashes a real economy sans QE.


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> QE is fake money, doofus.
> Notice how the Donald unleashes a real economy sans QE.


Fake money? Do I have to give it back? Between ‘12 and ‘16 I got a lot of it.
Obama’s stock market growth coming out of an inherited recession was bigger that trump’s, who took over a rising economy.
But I see what you’re saying...


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> QE is fake money, doofus.
> Notice how the Donald unleashes a real economy sans QE.


Fake how?  Wrong color ink?  George facing the wrong way?  Duplicate serial numbers?


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Fake how?  Wrong color ink?  George facing the wrong way?  Duplicate serial numbers?


Pretty sure he doesn’t know, but he sure sounds smart, don’t he?
Does he know that his buddy Iz says we’re heading for a recession?
Do you know what a recession is, Ricky?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You pull money out of thin air, and it turns into just that eventually.


50 dollar bills are now worthless in Venezuela and 100s will follow soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Fake money? Do I have to give it back? Between ‘12 and ‘16 I got a lot of it.
> QUOTE]
> So did our national debt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You pull money out of thin air, and it turns into just that eventually.


So nothing on your part as well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> QE is fake money, doofus.
> Notice how the Donald unleashes a real economy sans QE.


The funny thing is you a actually believe that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Pretty sure he doesn’t know, but he sure sounds smart, don’t he?
> Does he know that his buddy Iz says we’re heading for a recession?
> Do you know what a recession is, Ricky?


We are always headed for a recession, you can set your watch by it, the depth of which is the question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Counterfeit money is not recognized by the government as legal tender.
> But I admire how you live in your own dictionary. Whatever works!


sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They, nutters, have created a whole reality of their own where they are important and relevant.


You nutters run from reality like you did in November of 2016.  How many votes was it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


You know?  Collateralized debt is an asset.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you got nothing.


That’s usually what I get from you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So together you got nothing, no surprise there.


Agree.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Fake how?  Wrong color ink?  George facing the wrong way?  Duplicate serial numbers?


Like father, Like son.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Pretty sure he doesn’t know, but he sure sounds smart, don’t he?
> Does he know that his buddy Iz says we’re heading for a recession?
> Do you know what a recession is, Ricky?


Lol!!  It’s a lot of collateralized debt masquerading as an asset.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The funny thing is you a actually believe that.


The funnier thing thing is that you actually believe it too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are always headed for a recession, you can set your watch by it, the depth of which is the question.


See what I mean?  Lol!


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They, nutters, have created a whole reality of their own where they are important and relevant.


*You fondling your “ Golf balls “ again while posting gibberish*....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> sucker


Anyone that attempts to hold a rational, logical, adult conversation with you is in fact a sucker. You conduct yourself like a emotionally unstable child. Seems you nutters all have your special ed ways of crying out for attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are always headed for a recession, you can set your watch by it, the depth of which is the question.


What time is it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone that attempts to hold a rational, logical, adult conversation with you is in fact a sucker. You conduct yourself like a emotionally unstable child. Seems you nutters all have your special ed ways of crying out for attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2019)

Black National Teacher of the Year spewed hatred of America in TEDx talk to high-schoolers
MAY 1, 2019
Public education is dead.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/black_national_teacher_of_the_year_spews_hatred_of_america_in_tedx_talk_to_highschoolers.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Fake how?  Wrong color ink?  George facing the wrong way?  Duplicate serial numbers?


Three strikes, yur out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Three strikes, yur out.


Still nothing from the peanutter gallery I see. You've had plenty of time to check with your sources to tell you what to say, I guess they don't have an answer either.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still nothing from the peanutter gallery I see. You've had plenty of time to check with your sources to tell you what to say, I guess they don't have an answer either.


I got something for you...

You ready....

Hold still ......

Awwww....there ya go again, ya pissed yourself.

Poor baby.....that “ Secret Service Agent “ scared  you
behind AG Barr doesn’t he....

Now now....don’t wimpier it’s just a live feed from a
bunch of Democratic pussies like you who can’t stand
the TRUTH....

Go on and clean yourself up...ya smell of urine.

Finally.....Suck Balls ya pussy...!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Seems the "confusion" Mueller refers to is mainly amongst nutters and those who can't see through the thin veil of nutter spin. It's plain as day to the rest of the world. Strange how t-nutters keep refusing to acknowledge reality, in so many topics. Try with all your might to ignore it reality is right outside your little t-nutter safe space and is knocking on the door about to break it in.


----------



## espola (May 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You know?  Collateralized debt is an asset.


It's also a debt.  The difference between the asset part and the debt part is known as equity.  You must know about equity -- it's the E part of HELOC.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the "confusion" Mueller refers to is mainly amongst nutters and those who can't see through the thin veil of nutter spin. It's plain as day to the rest of the world. Strange how t-nutters keep refusing to acknowledge reality, in so many topics. Try with all your might to ignore it reality is right outside your little t-nutter safe space and is knocking on the door about to break it in.


*You need a cup of Coffee....It'll bring you up to grade 3.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

espola said:


> It's also a debt.  The difference between the asset part and the debt part is known as equity.  You must know about equity -- it's the E part of HELOC.


He may still be under water, hence 'equity' is a foreign term.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He may still be under water, hence 'equity' is a foreign term.



*Substance Rodent...Substance...sheeeez.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Democrat on Abortion: ‘Some Kids Are Unwanted, So You Kill Them Now or You Kill Them Later’
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/01/democrat-on-abortion-some-kids-are-unwanted-so-you-kill-them-now-or-you-kill-them-later/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj3qOKU3_zhAhVLnKwKHaMwAjkQlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw1cy5s7nzUB86AH9LqWy3ov


----------



## messy (May 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You know?  Collateralized debt is an asset.


Let me explain, nimrod.
To the holder of the note, whether collateralized or unsecured, a debt is an asset.
To the borrower, a debt is a liability.
In secured debt, the property used as the  collateral for the debt is an asset of the borrower and the value of the asset is reduced by the debt against it.
See how that works, Iz? 
Do you need a diagram? Because for months it appears as if you don’t understand.
And from your description of your own real estate affairs, you clearly don’t understand.


----------



## messy (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrat on Abortion: ‘Some Kids Are Unwanted, So You Kill Them Now or You Kill Them Later’
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/01/democrat-on-abortion-some-kids-are-unwanted-so-you-kill-them-now-or-you-kill-them-later/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj3qOKU3_zhAhVLnKwKHaMwAjkQlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw1cy5s7nzUB86AH9LqWy3ov


They aborted Gary David Gilmore, remember? That was so late.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Let me explain, nimrod.
> To the holder of the note, whether collateralized or unsecured, a debt is an asset.
> To the borrower, a debt is a liability.
> In secured debt, the property used as the  collateral for the debt is an asset of the borrower and the value of the asset is reduced by the debt against it.
> ...


The value is reduced by the debt? Lmao!  So much for your equity.  You can’t even do 3rd grade equations.  A daigram?   Sure lets see you do one...bozo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

espola said:


> It's also a debt.  The difference between the asset part and the debt part is known as equity.  You must know about equity -- it's the E part of HELOC.


Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Substance Rodent...Substance...sheeeez.*


Yes, financial wherewithal and substance are apparently what dizzy and most nutters like you lack. Get up off your ass and do something.


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 262476, member: 3299"
Let me explain, nimrod.

To the holder of the note, whether collateralized or unsecured, a debt is an asset.
*NO IT'S NOT ! *
*IT'S AN UNPAID DEBT !*


To the borrower, a debt is a liability.
*DEBT = MONEY OWED*
*LIABILITY = MONETARY EQUIVALENT/SERVICES RENDERED  *

In secured debt, the property used as the  collateral for the debt is an asset 
of the borrower and the value of the asset is reduced by the debt against it.
*The value of your property to " Secure " the debt you incurred is *
*proportionate with the values of the adjoining properties where*
*your property resides. If you have overly inflated the value of your*
*property to acquire a loan that is even 60 - 70 % of the unencumbered*
*portion of your property...you are under water....*

*Now you have over 100 % of your inflated property saddled with debt...*
*You are an extreme Liability...If your Lunatic Liberal Politicians you*
*support along with their Rhino " Butt Buddies " succeed in tanking the*
*now robust economy....you are then " Double " screwed.....*

*You should sell all now and wait for you Liberal Buddies to tank the economy.*
*Or you can ride the Trump Train and sell when the market reaches a new high *
*and realize a small profit...*


See how that works, Iz? 
*See how That Works " Messy ".....!*

Do you need a diagram? Because for months it appears as if you don’t understand.
*Do you need an example of how that works under Barney Frank....*

And from your description of your own real estate affairs, you clearly don’t understand.
*From your description of your own real estate affairs you are clearly a " Cabin Boy "*
*for the Loan Companies....*



/QUOTE


*Oh " Messy "....what are we going to do with you.....*


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, financial wherewithal and substance are apparently what dizzy and most nutters like you lack. Get up off your ass and do something.


*We've all gone around you twice while you sit on your lard ass *
*collecting your " Labor " generated Union Retirement and scoff*
*at Democracy in progress on the ground in Venezuela....*

*YOUR RETIREMENT WILL BE THE FIRST TO GO IF YOU*
*SUCCEED IN YOUR SOCIALIST ENDEAVORS ! *


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still nothing from the peanutter gallery I see. You've had plenty of time to check with your sources to tell you what to say, I guess they don't have an answer either.


Another example of projection and babbling horseshit....atta boy pinhead.
Your posts make everyone in the kitchen, including espola, feel smarter, for that we thank you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, financial wherewithal and substance are apparently what dizzy and most nutters like you lack. Get up off your ass and do something.


Like father,  like son.  No cattle


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another example of projection and babbling horseshit....atta boy pinhead.
> Your posts make everyone in the kitchen, including espola, feel smarter, for that we thank you.


Do you realize your attempts at rebuttal are nothing but you doing what you are complaining about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

EXCLUSIVE — SARAH PALIN: ALABAMA DEM’S COMMENTS ON ABORTION ‘PROOF THAT EVIL’S OVERTAKEN SOME HUMAN BEINGS’

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/03/exclusive-sarah-palin-alabama-lawmakers-comments-on-abortion-proof-that-evils-overtaken-some-human-beings/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

‘God have mercy’: This shameful pro-abort spectacle at UT-San Antonio is ‘absolutely disgusting and wrong’ [video]
https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2019/05/03/god-have-mercy-this-shameful-pro-abort-spectacle-at-ut-san-antonio-is-absolutely-disgusting-and-wrong-video/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Everything you need to know about the left right here.

‘Ban ME, motherf*cker’: Snoop Dogg goes to bat for his de-platformed ‘dear brother’ Louis Farrakhan [video]
https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2019/05/03/ban-me-motherfcker-snoop-dogg-goes-to-bat-for-his-de-platformed-dear-brother-louis-farrakhan-video/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

*Chelsea Clinton Received $300k As An IAC Board Member — For Attending Just SIX Meetings*





ABC/Heidi Gutman



By ASHE SCHOW
 
May 4, 2019
 87.5k views


It’s good to be Chelsea Clinton. The crowned princess of the Clinton Clan just has to show up a few times and get handed buckets of money.









This participation-trophy career has recently netted the only daughter of Bill and Hillary Clinton a staggering $300,000 for attending six meetings while a board member of “leading media and Internet company” IAC. The Daily Mail reported Thursday on records it had obtained showing Clinton was paid a little more than $600,000 in 2018 as director for IAC and Expedia’s boards.
https://www.dailywire.com/subscribe/premium
“The IAC board met just six times in 2018, while some members of the Expedia board were only obligated to attend two meetings last year,” the Mail reported.

In addition to the lavish compensation, Clinton “will soon own just over $400,000 of Expedia stock and shares in IAC that add up to an astonishing $6.3 million, based on those companies trading prices when the market opened Friday,” the Mail reported.

The $302,880 amount Clinton received from Expedia was the result of a $52,953 cash fee and $249,927 from stocks, which the Mail reports is the amount each member of the board was awarded. Clinton, as the Mail noted, is the youngest member of the board and unlike the next youngest member, 43-year-old Courtnee Chun, she really has no business experience warranting her position. Chun was previously the Chief Financial Officer at New Global Telecom, Inc. and worked for J.P. Morgan’s mergers and acquisitions department, the Mail reported.

IAC and Expedia are both led by Clinton family friend Barry Diller.


While each board member received the same stock awards, Chun was paid less in cash fees ($45,000) than Clinton. Clinton was named to the board when she was just 31 years old.

This is not the first time Clinton has received an egregious amount of money for very little work. In 2014, Politico reported that the Clinton daughter was paid $600,000 for a few appearances on NBC as a “special correspondent.” She lacked any experience or talent for being an on-air personality, yet she was still paid as though she was top talent. Clinton left that job a few months after the report came out to work for her parents’ foundation.

In 2015, after the University of Missouri at Kansas City decided not to pay Hillary Clinton $275,000 to speak, Chelsea was brought in at the “bargain” rate of $65,000. For those wondering, that’s more than Tina Brown or Gloria Steinem are paid to speak to colleges.


That $65,000 was for a 10-minute speech, a 20-minute question-and-answer session, and an additional 30 minutes of posing for pictures with “VIPs.”

As the Mail further reported, Clinton’s combined stock from IAC and Expedia totals about $6.7 million in stock. This plum appointment, and the stock that comes with it, has been Clinton’s “most profitable endeavor,” the Mail reported.

Must be nice to have a famous family and famous family friends that can put you in positions to make thousands of times more than the average American with no qualifications or experience.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

*CNN Wrote Over 20 Articles On Covington Catholic Students, Ignores Philly Muslim Children Chanting About *

*Chopping Off Heads*
May 5th, 2019
_
How cute these little towelheads are, throw them a side of bacon.

Send them all back.






Philadelphis Muslim students talk about chopping off heads (screengrab)


CNN covered the January controversy surrounding Nick Sandmann and his fellow Covington Catholic School students 23 times, yet thus far hasn’t covered footage of children at a Philadelphia Islamic center reading poetry about chopping off heads.

Video from last month of kids at the Philadelphia Muslim American Society (MAS) Islamic Center showed them reading about chopping off heads and subjecting the enemies of Allah to “eternal torture.”





The irony was pointed out via Twitter by The Daily Wire’s Ryan Saavedra.




A search of the words “Covington Catholic Students” returned exactly 23 results, while a search for “Muslim American Society Islamic Center Philadelphia” yielded none. *(RELATED: Apologies Roll In For Catholic School Protesters As Fuller Picture Of Events Emerges)*
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

Race to the bottom.


 
*Buttigieg on Privilege: I ‘Check Myself’ to Understand Advantages of ‘Whiteness or Maleness’*
_





AP Photo/Michael Conroy
TONY LEE 5 May 2019 
*Presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg (D) revealed in multiple interviews this week that he has to “check himself” because it is sometimes difficult to see the ways in which he has benefited from his “whiteness or maleness.”*

Time magazine, which has Buttigieg on its cover this week, acknowledged that “running a campaign based on narrative has long been a privilege reserved for men,” and “Buttigieg’s maleness and whiteness has undoubtedly benefited him, even as women and people of color become increasingly central to the Democrats’ 2020 coalition.”


“It’s hard for me to even be able to see some of the ways in which whiteness or maleness may have made my life go differently,” Buttigieg told the outlet.

In an interview with the Daily Show earlier in the week, Buttigieg said he tries to “check” himself to understand the various “factors” that help explain some of the advantages he has had in the 2020 election cycle because of his gender and skin color.

“But I’ve been reflecting on this because one of the things about privilege, especially things like white privilege or male privilege, is that you don’t think about it very much,” Buttigieg told host Trevor Noah. “It’s being in an out-group where you are constantly reminded of it. It’s not when you are in a majority or a privileged group. And so, I try to check myself and make sure I try to understand the factors that help explain why things are going well.”


Buttigieg also added in his interview with Noah that he thought it is “simply harder for candidates of color or for female candidates” to succeed in today’s political/media environment on the left, which is ironically dominated by outlets and reporters who obsess about diversity and look for any excuse they can find to frame conservatives as intolerant.

“I’m very mindful of that,” Buttigieg said. “The only thing I know how to do about that from where I’m sitting is to try to be true to a message and a vision that’s meaningful and to be as respectful as I can of the others.”

Numerous national and state polls have found that wealthy white “wine-track” liberals are behind the so-called “Buttigieg boomlet,” and the Indiana mayor at various events has acknowledged that his campaign needs to do better among Democrats of color. Buttigieg has often asked his mostly homogenous supporters in recent weeks to help him reach out to more voters of color.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Race to the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a wuss


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

How about those tax cuts, huh? Amazon, Chevron, John Deere, Eli Lilly, IBM, Goodyear, Netflix, etc., paid no federal income taxes last year.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> How about those tax cuts, huh? Amazon, Chevron, John Deere, Eli Lilly, IBM, Goodyear, Netflix, etc., paid no federal income taxes last year.


 . . . and I had to write a check for the first time ever. The t tax bill sleight of hand did nothing to help anyone but himself and the wealthy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I had to write a check for the first time ever. The t tax bill sleight of hand did nothing to help anyone but himself and the wealthy.


I though you squishy libs liked more taxes?
Make up your fucking mind.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I had to write a check for the first time ever. The t tax bill sleight of hand did nothing to help anyone but himself and the wealthy.


Everyone should have to write a check to the IRS once a year.
I write one four times a year.
Makes a case for smaller government like nothing else will.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

messy said:


> How about those tax cuts, huh? Amazon, Chevron, John Deere, Eli Lilly, IBM, Goodyear, Netflix, etc., paid no federal income taxes last year.


How did that happen?  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I had to write a check for the first time ever. The t tax bill sleight of hand did nothing to help anyone but himself and the wealthy.


Welcome to the QE party Alice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How did that happen?  Lol!


I wonder what they paid in 2016 and 17?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder what they paid in 2016 and 17?


They paid their employees from the beginning


----------



## messy (May 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everyone should have to write a check to the IRS once a year.
> I write one four times a year.
> Makes a case for smaller government like nothing else will.


Tell Amazon and Chevron.
Or maybe you make profits and they don’t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everyone should have to write a check to the IRS once a year.
> I write one four times a year.
> Makes a case for smaller government like nothing else will.


Nice plug for your "states rights" confederate platform, bit that doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice plug for your "states rights" confederate platform, bit that doesn't change the facts.


Nice plug for socialist one size fits all.  Right their on your sleeve for all to see...Whiskers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell Amazon and Chevron.
> Or maybe you make profits and they don’t.


Fries U must be proud.  How did AOC miss out on that opportunity?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> How about those tax cuts, huh? Amazon, Chevron, John Deere, Eli Lilly, IBM, Goodyear, Netflix, etc., paid no federal income taxes last year.


How many people did they employ?
How much federal withholding tax did these companies pay?
How many of those employees had health care provided by those companies?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and I had to write a check for the first time ever. The t tax bill sleight of hand did nothing to help anyone but himself and the wealthy.


Welcome to California...looks like somebody didn't adjust his withholding.
I'm hardly wealthy, I got money back from the state and the feds...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice plug for socialist one size fits all.  Right their on your sleeve for all to see...Whiskers.


That is what your sources have told you to believe, makes it easier on you to have a bogeyman to fear.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

You nutters continue to repeat the stupidest bullshit and wonder why we think you are stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Welcome to California...looks like somebody didn't adjust his withholding.
> I'm hardly wealthy, I got money back from the state and the feds...


Do you find it acceptable that the t tax plan was geared around which states voted for him or not, and if you were above a certain wealth threshold you will benefit far greater than the majority of people?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you find it acceptable that the t tax plan was geared around which states voted for him or not, and if you were above a certain wealth threshold you will benefit far greater than the majority of people?


Do you find it acceptable that the majority pay NO income taxes what so ever?
The top 1 percent paid a greater share of individual income taxes (37.3 percent) than the bottom 90 percent combined (30.5 percent).
The top 1 percent of taxpayers paid a 26.9 percent individual income tax rate, which is more than seven times higher than taxpayers in the bottom 50 percent (3.7 percent).
The top 50 percent of all taxpayers paid 97 percent of all individual income taxes, while the bottom 50 percent paid the remaining 3 percent.

Cry me a fucking river....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is what your sources have told you to believe, makes it easier on you to have a bogeyman to fear.


 Comrade, you would rather re-learn the lessons of Venezuela?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you find it acceptable that the t tax plan was geared around which states voted for him or not, and if you were above a certain wealth threshold you will benefit far greater than the majority of people?


.20 cents annually just doesn’t get it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Do you find it acceptable that the majority pay NO income taxes what so ever?
> The top 1 percent paid a greater share of individual income taxes (37.3 percent) than the bottom 90 percent combined (30.5 percent).
> The top 1 percent of taxpayers paid a 26.9 percent individual income tax rate, which is more than seven times higher than taxpayers in the bottom 50 percent (3.7 percent).
> The top 50 percent of all taxpayers paid 97 percent of all individual income taxes, while the bottom 50 percent paid the remaining 3 percent.
> ...


 The top 0.1% own as much wealth as the bottom 90% together and you chose to carry water for the 0.1%?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> .20 cents annually just doesn’t get it.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Comrade, you would rather re-learn the lessons of Venezuela?


This isn't Venezuela, why do you think it could be?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You nutters continue to repeat the stupidest bullshit and wonder why we think you are stupid.


As long as you keep posting we never wonder if you think, much less read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you talking about?


You money baggs!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This isn't Venezuela, why do you think it could be?


Your continuous doom and gloom post for the American economy.  You and sucker Fries U were glued to the futures trading yesterday and now you’re stuck on a glue strip with him.  You people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The top 0.1% own as much wealth as the bottom 90% together and you chose to carry water for the 0.1%?


Like Venezuela?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You nutters continue to repeat the stupidest bullshit and wonder why we think you are stupid.


Who the fuck is we?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your continuous doom and gloom post for the American economy.  You and sucker Fries U were glued to the futures trading yesterday and now you’re stuck on a glue strip with him.  You people crack me up.


WTF are you babbling about now? You seem to be attributing some discussion to me I was no part of, you got Alzheimer's?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who the fuck is we?


The real people that don't hide behind lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The real people that don't hide behind lies.


Remember good old Joe Wilson?
He knew.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you find it acceptable that the t tax plan was geared around which states voted for him or not, and if you were above a certain wealth threshold you will benefit far greater than the majority of people?


*Sounds like he supported his supporters....*

*Again ....You ooze Jealousy and Envy.*


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The real people that don't hide behind lies.


*Problem is Mr Rodent......*

*Just about everything you post is either a Lie or a close second...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF are you babbling about now? You seem to be attributing some discussion to me I was no part of, you got Alzheimer's?


You’re right.  There’s no way you could have been a part of that discussion.  It was above you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The real people that don't hide behind lies.


Too late for that now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Problem is Mr Rodent......*
> 
> *Just about everything you post is either a Lie or a close second...*


Funny how my side deals in known facts and yours in made up b.s., how trumpian of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how my side deals in known facts and yours in made up b.s., how trumpian of you.


Like collusion?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like collusion?


and obstruction of what didn’t happen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> and obstruction of what didn’t happen.


They lie so much maybe they don't know what the truth is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They lie so much maybe they don't know what the truth is.


They know.  And don’t care.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> and obstruction of what didn’t happen.


And ducking bullets..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too late for that now.


Yes, for you, you are in past the point of no return.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They lie so much maybe they don't know what the truth is.


Then why have you never exposed one of those lies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like collusion?


Have you read the Mueller report?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, for you, you are in past the point of no return.


Too bad you can’t say the same.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you read the Mueller report?


Has your Dad?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then why have you never exposed one of those lies?


I have and you know it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you read the Mueller report?


I have read the unredacted version.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have and you know it.


No, you just make shit up like always. You are too lazy to do the research it would take if there were a mistake to expose, which there never was one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you just make shit up like always. You are too lazy to do the research it would take if there were a mistake to expose, which there never was one.


Fake News.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> and obstruction of what didn’t happen.


Or you can keep your Dr.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have read the unredacted version.


I'm sure you haven't read much past the title and opening lines of anything in a long time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

‘MELANIN WATCH’: CNN ‘analysis’ asks, ‘How black will the royal baby be?’
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/05/07/melanin-watch-cnn-analysis-asks-how-black-will-the-royal-baby-be/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiLl7fY8oviAhVBs6wKHT_AD-AQlO8DMAN6BAgKEBE&usg=AOvVaw29iYmnyUOcYQsD8iBRmdnm


----------



## messy (May 8, 2019)

How many former Justice officials think an obstruction charge is appropriate? Maybe a few, right? 
Wait, what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> How many former Justice officials think an obstruction charge is appropriate? Maybe a few, right?
> Wait, what?


More important than that fake news is how many of those fake justice officials opinions matter?
I will give you a hint, it matters just as much as the popular vote in a presidential election.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure you haven't read much past the title and opening lines of anything in a long time.


Like you and Dad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More important than that fake news is how many of those fake justice officials opinions matter?
> I will give you a hint, it matters just as much as the popular vote in a presidential election.


These emotional hemophiliacs want the rest of us to wear bubble wrap.


----------



## messy (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More important than that fake news is how many of those fake justice officials opinions matter?
> I will give you a hint, it matters just as much as the popular vote in a presidential election.


You wish it didn’t matter. Of course it does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> You wish it didn’t matter. Of course it does.


Ask Hillary if 3 million votes mattered.  Lol!  You people crack me up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> How many former Justice officials think an obstruction charge is appropriate? Maybe a few, right?
> Wait, what?


How many former justice officials would have brought charges against Hillary? 
Maybe a few right? Wait, what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> You wish it didn’t matter. Of course it does.


How?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ask Hillary if 3 million votes mattered.  Lol!  You people crack me up.


No, the 77,000 did though . . . well within the Russian margin of influence.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More important than that fake news is how many of those fake justice officials opinions matter?
> I will give you a hint, it matters just as much as the popular vote in a presidential election.


Does the Constitution still matter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does the Constitution still matter?


Yes, that's why the popular vote doesn't matter, except to sore losers and that be you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, that's why the popular vote doesn't matter, except to sore losers and that be you.


I think the more important number is the 77,000 votes spread out over 3 states that won t the election, well within the Russian social media blitzkrieg sphere of influence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, the 77,000 did though . . . well within the Russian margin of influence.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think the more important number is the 77,000 votes spread out over 3 states that won t the election, well within the Russian social media blitzkrieg sphere of influence.


coocoo.  Just like your Dad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does the Constitution still matter?


Not to you Tyrants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think the more important number is the 77,000 votes spread out over 3 states that won t the election, well within the Russian social media blitzkrieg sphere of influence.


So the election was rigged just like Trump told you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So the election was rigged just like Trump told you people.


Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged!  Lol!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So the election was rigged just like Trump told you people.


He does wear his criminal activities right out in the open.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He does wear his criminal activities right out in the open.


And we have the Mueller investigation to prove it!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And we have the Mueller investigation to prove it!


Is that why t wants it to vanish now? You can't use executive privilege on something that is already available on the internet.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/18/politics/full-mueller-report-pdf/index.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that why t wants it to vanish now? You can't use executive privilege on something that is already available on the internet.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/18/politics/full-mueller-report-pdf/index.html


Abbra Cadabbra!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

NBA head Silver: More female refs -- and coaches
https://www.foxnews.com/sports/nba-commissioner-silver-wants-more-female-refs-and-coaches


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

WATCH: Pro-Life Rally Garners Over 1,000 Participants In Response To Rep. Brian Sims. Here Are The Highlights.
https://www.dailywire.com/news/47061/pro-life-rally-garners-over-1000-participants-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NBA head Silver: More female refs -- and coaches
> https://www.foxnews.com/sports/nba-commissioner-silver-wants-more-female-refs-and-coaches


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Eh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


She didn't know what to say.

Now I know why you are so smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Eh


Take off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She didn't know what to say.
> 
> Now I know why you are so smart.


She was laying a brick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

Other than being ugly, sexually confused and a leftist, why is this bitch so mad?

 Student Assaults Pro-Life Activist at UNC-Chapel Hill
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/05/11/watch-student-assaults-pro-life-activist-at-unc-chapel-hill/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjq2YnixpTiAhUHDq0KHd2BBXkQlO8DMAZ6BAgHEB0&usg=AOvVaw3F7x_39Emb3TBbrTNjJs2f


----------



## messy (May 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Other than being ugly, sexually confused and a leftist, why is this bitch so mad?
> 
> Student Assaults Pro-Life Activist at UNC-Chapel Hill
> View attachment 4654
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/05/11/watch-student-assaults-pro-life-activist-at-unc-chapel-hill/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjq2YnixpTiAhUHDq0KHd2BBXkQlO8DMAZ6BAgHEB0&usg=AOvVaw3F7x_39Emb3TBbrTNjJs2f


I, for one, do not condone her violent attack on those gay kids with the signs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Now just a God damned minute, you leftists could fuck up a wet dream.

 

 Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Features Obese Model
https://www.dailywire.com/news/47078/sports-illustrated-features-obese-model-amanda-prestigiacomo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

California descending to Third World status with planned electricity blackouts for up to a week
MAY 13, 2019
The elites that run California like to pretend that they have a better way. The highest taxes in the nation have not killed (yet) the current success ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/california_descending_to_third_world_status_with_emplannedem_electricity_blackouts_for_up_to_a_week.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

May 12, 2019 - 11:30 AM EDT
*Will political correctness kill classic movies?*
Famous 'God Bless America' rendition banned over singer's racist past
CNN | 4:18 AM, Mon Apr 22 2019





BY CHRISTIAN TOTO, OPINION CONTRIBUTOR2,932
The views expressed by contributors are their own and not the view of The Hill
TWEET SHARE MORE


The rise of political correctness can be seen across movie screens this weekend.

“The Hustle,” a gender-swap remake of 1988's “Dirty Rotten Scoundrels,” rails against the patriarchy between sight gags. “Avengers: Endgame” shoehorns a minor gay character into the story as a super-virtue-signal. “Long Shot” shows Seth Rogen apologizing for the United States bombing Japan to help end World War II.

Even older films, and the stars who made them great, are now seen through the PC prism. Just ask the estate of John Wayne. The legendary star got pummeled a few months ago, decades after his passing, for a racially insensitive Playboy interview in 1971. Some critics demanded that his name be stripped from John Wayne Airport in Orange County, Calif.

Singer Kate Smith’s film career is dwarfed by her radio, TV and stage accomplishments. Yet Smith’s recording of two 1930s songs deemed racist convinced two professional sports teams — the New York Yankees and the Philadelphia Flyers — to strip her iconic rendition of “God Bless America” from their programming.

It’s easy to imagine the culture attempting to do something similar to films that don’t mirror today's cultural mores. Molly Ringwald, who brought some of John Hughes’s best films to life, turned on her collaborator last year, saying that his films weren’t "woke" enough in our "Me Too" era.

Those films primarily hit theaters in the 1980s. So what about older films? Would any modern studio greenlight 1974’s “Blazing Saddles,” the Mel Brooks farce teeming with racial and sexual humor?

What about James Bond's early adventures, in which 007 treated female characters in a sexist fashion? Even a comedy classic such as 1959's "Some Like It Hot," featuring two men dressed in drag, could be insensitive given modern mores.

Could problematic films eventually be pulled from home video and streaming services?

Sound hysterical? It's currently in vogue to tear down statues that don’t align with current groupthink. So why would pop culture artifacts be spared?

In fact, it’s already been done.

Two years ago, a Memphis theater nixed a screening of the 1939 classic “Gone with the Wind” because of its “insensitive” content.

Disney’s Oscar-winning “Song of the South” won’t be seen on the company’s forthcoming streaming platform. The 1946 film’s antiquated, and some say racist, portrayal of black life turned the movie into cultural poison. It’s never made it to home video, and that’s unlikely to change in the near future.

The effort to wipe clean questionable content is happening elsewhere, too. The work itself doesn’t have to be “problematic” if the performer in front of the camera is. Bounce TV yanked reruns of “The Cosby Show” following star Bill Cosby’s conviction on rape charges.

When comedian Louis C.K. admitted to pleasuring himself in front of a series of women without their consent, he lost more than his FX series “Louie.” HBO announced it had expunged all C.K.-related programming from its service, including stand-up specials and his series “Lucky Louie.”

His 2017 film, “I Love You, Daddy,” never hit theaters as intended following his revelation. More than a year later, the film can’t be found on home video or streaming outlets, despite rave reviews from its festival run. The film’s star, Chloe Grace Moretz, even argued against the film’s release. “I think it should just kind of go away, honestly,” the millennial actress told the press.


Her age matters because her peers represent a potent part of the PC movement. Just ask any conservative speaker chased off campus by students frightened by unfamiliar viewpoints.

Woody Allen’s historic film career may be over, and not because of his age or any health woes. Allegations of child abuse against his daughter Dylan Farrow while never proven, finally caught up with the “Annie Hall” superstar. Amazon refused to release Allen’s latest work, “A Rainy Day in New York,” citing Allen’s "Me Too" statement in court.

One highly controversial film, and its collective shunning, predates the current PC mania. The 1915 drama “Birth of a Nation” glorified the KKK and dehumanized black slaves, among other revolting elements. Cultural critics marvel at some of its artistic achievements, given the technical constraints of the era, but its content makes any public display cultural dynamite.

Is that the best way to deal with art? Wouldn’t a screening of the film, followed by an informed dialogue on its place in culture and how the real KKK used it as a recruiting tool, be more illuminating?

Audiences could process the material on their own terms along with the vital context.


That’s the key word missing from PC-themed conversations — “context.” Without it, PC scolds too often win the day.

Hughes couldn’t have imagined his plucky teen comedy would one day be shamed by its star. And there’s a chance movies like “Long Shot,” “The Hustle,” and “Avengers: Endgame” may one day be seen as “problematic,” too, in ways we can’t imagine now. Who know how we’ll handle art that doesn’t fit the current zeitgeist by then?

_Christian Toto is editor of the conservative entertainment site HollywoodInToto.com and host of the weekly "Hollywood in Toto Podcast."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

_Oh Look, Another Socialist Country That’s Rationing Because Socialism Is Straight Trash
Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | May 14, 2019
 

has been a mess for a long time. There are rolling blackouts. The people are starving. People from all social classes are eating out of garbage cans; the educated have now resorted to prostitution for groceries. Even some kids are now selling their bodiesfor basic supplies. It’s heinous. Zoos are being broken into, where the animals are being slaughtered for meat. Hospitals are reportedly operating under 19thcentury conditions. Basic supplies, like soap and gloves, are in short supply. Medicine is also in short supply. It’s a disaster. Nicolas Maduro, the successor to the late Hugo Chavez, is presiding over the massive collapse of so-called 21st Century Socialism. 


In fact, as Katie noted on the Triggered podcast, the actions of Maduro have turned the region against them. With Maduro reportedly losing trust in his military, which was keeping him in power, Cuban forces (or gangs) have been handling the suppressive operations and the beatings to keep the revolution alive. The only problem is that Cuba is also rationing supplies because they’re dumping tons of aid to Venezuela (via CBS News):

The Cuban government announced Friday it is launching widespread rationing of chicken, eggs, rice, beans, soap and other basic products in the face of a grave economic crisis. Commerce Minister Betsy Díaz Velázquez told the state-run Cuban News Agency that various forms of rationing would be employed in order to deal with shortages of staple foods.

Díaz blamed the hardening of the U.S. trade embargo by the Trump administration. Economists give equal or greater blame to a plunge in aid from Venezuela, where the collapse of the state-run oil company has led to a nearly two-thirds cut in shipments of subsidized fuel that Cuba used for power and to earn hard currency on the open market.

Cuba imports roughly two-thirds of its food at an annual cost of more than $2 billion and brief shortages of individual products have been common for years. In recent months, a growing number of products have started to go missing for days or weeks at a time, and long lines have sprung up within minutes of the appearance of scarce products like chicken or flour.
_


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> California descending to Third World status with planned electricity blackouts for up to a week
> MAY 13, 2019
> The elites that run California like to pretend that they have a better way. The highest taxes in the nation have not killed (yet) the current success ...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/california_descending_to_third_world_status_with_emplannedem_electricity_blackouts_for_up_to_a_week.html



*Right there in the comments section......*



https://www.thepostemail.com/2018/12/11/trump-was-right-about-raking-finnish-forests/


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

*The hypothesized ( possibly true )  power outages is in my opinion a cheap fix/stick in the eye to the *
*California Consumer/Government for laying the blame of the fires on the Power Companies...*
*Transmission lines have snapped/broken in the past and have caused fires...the problem with these last*
*year was they DO NOT KNOW THE TRUE SOURCE *and laid blame on the deepest pockets..plain and simple. *
*California is in dire straights when it comes to the Pensions and the current Gov is NOT adept at the financial shell game Gov Jerry Brown played ......*

*Go look at Gavin Gruesomes record while he was Mayor of San Fransisco ( Poop City by the Sea ).*

** Many confidential sources have stated that the fires that devastated California in 2018*
*were deliberately set and to acknowledge this whisks away the possibility of financial *
*recuperation for the state.....thus the Power Companies become the " Whipping Boy "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The hypothesized ( possibly true )  power outages is in my opinion a cheap fix/stick in the eye to the *
> *California Consumer/Government for laying the blame of the fires on the Power Companies...*
> *Transmission lines have snapped/broken in the past and have caused fires...the problem with these last*
> *year was they DO NOT KNOW THE TRUE SOURCE *and laid blame on the deepest pockets..plain and simple. *
> ...


Power Companies ripe for becoming nationalized.....essentially?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

Alabama Senate passes near-total ban on abortion... Developing...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

‘Best decision I have ever made’: This ‘Good Place’ actress is so glad she spared her baby from cruelty by getting it aborted

https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2019/05/14/best-decision-i-have-ever-made-this-good-place-actress-is-so-glad-she-spared-her-baby-from-cruelty-by-getting-it-aborted/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

When did abortion become a racial issue, I mean after Sangar declared blacks undesirable weeds?


Joy Behar: 'We Should Make It A Law' Requiring 'White Guys' Who Vote for Abortion Restrictions Get Vasectomies
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/05/15/joy-behar-we-should-make-it-a-law-requiring-white-guys-who-vote-for-abortion-restrictions-get-vasectomies/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiUv9ab1J7iAhVUjp4KHRh5ClYQlO8DMAJ6BAgHEA0&usg=AOvVaw3818s78YmiVOcILSfI8x0p&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

71% of 17-24 year olds are not eligible for military service from these 3 standards.
Obesity
No HS dioma
Criminal record.

Gotta love public education.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 71% of 17-24 year olds are not eligible for military service from these 3 standards.
> Obesity
> No HS dioma
> Criminal record.
> ...


I dont have a HS Dioma either.
They were ready to take me way back when. (till I said no)
They can afford to be picky these days.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont have a HS Dioma either.
> They were ready to take me way back when. (till I said no)
> They can afford to be picky these days.


I think this is all about the Iran threat and how would  our military survive if we really needed some new people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think this is all about the Iran threat and how would  our military survive if we really needed some new people.


"Iran threat"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think this is all about the Iran threat and how would  our military survive if we really needed some new people.


"new people"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Iran threat"?


Yes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "new people"?


Yes
I will have Iz explain the concepts to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Iran threat"?


Tehran vows to defeat 'American-Zionist alliance'...
Rockets moved in range of U.S. troops...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tehran vows to defeat 'American-Zionist alliance'...
> Rockets moved in range of U.S. troops...


Who told you that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont have a HS Dioma either.
> They were ready to take me way back when. (till I said no)
> They can afford to be picky these days.


Further downsizing on the horizon.


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Iran threat"?



*DO YOU KNOW SOMETHING " OUR " MILITARY INTELLIGENCE DOESN'T !!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Hence Venezuela.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Booter (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Pretty much sums up Trump Supporters!

Is that a Dave Grohl qoute?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2019)

Booter said:


> Pretty much sums up Trump Supporters!
> 
> Is that a Dave Grohl qoute?


Sounds like a Democrat talking point..."Accept extreme failure from government", elect a Democrat this fall.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Booter said:


> Pretty much sums up Trump Supporters!
> 
> Is that a Dave Grohl qoute?


Dave was quoting a Venezuelan


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like a Democrat talking point..."Accept extreme failure from government", elect a Democrat this fall.


AOC is running the show now.


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

Booter said:


> Pretty much sums up Trump Supporters!
> 
> Is that a Dave Grohl qoute?



*Quote by a Trump supporter :*

*" Democrats = Extreme Failure "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

*What a peice of shit he is.*

*Obama deal sent Rwandans accused of butchering Americans to Australia amid refugee swap: report*
*The Obama administration reportedly agreed to offload three Rwandans accused of slaughtering Americans to Australia -- a previously unknown arrangement connected to a broader migrant swap between the two countries that made headlines when President Trump balked at the deal in 2017.

A lengthy Politico report detailed how the administration agreed to transfer the three Rwandan men accused of a gruesome 1999 attack against Western tourists on a gorilla-watching visit to Uganda. They had been extradited to the U.S. and charged under terrorism laws, but in 2006 a judge ruled that the men’s confessions to the attacks that left two Americans and six other Western tourists dead were extracted through torture by Rwandan officials. The case was dropped and the men were left in limbo until the Obama-era deal.



The agreement to send them to Australia reportedly was made amid a seemingly related deal, struck during the final days of the Obama administration, for the U.S. to take as many as 1,250 migrants whom Australia was holding in offshore refugee centers -- which had come under international scrutiny for alleged mistreatment of migrants. In return, the U.S. would send over a much smaller number of refugees in Central America as part of an effort to relocate people fleeing drug violence.

President Trump famously raged at then-Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull in January 2017 and tried to renege on the deal, saying it would make him “look terrible” considering he was elected to office on a platform of reducing migration.
*


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *What a peice of shit he is.*
> 
> *Obama deal sent Rwandans accused of butchering Americans to Australia amid refugee swap: report*
> *The Obama administration reportedly agreed to offload three Rwandans accused of slaughtering Americans to Australia -- a previously unknown arrangement connected to a broader migrant swap between the two countries that made headlines when President Trump balked at the deal in 2017.*
> ...



*Obama is and will go down as the scum # 44 that needs to be scrubbed away for good !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Murders and I am sure some of them are nice people, best and brightest.

Send all the mother fuckers back.

CHICAGO HORROR: Mom and daughter charged with killing pregnant teen, cutting baby from womb...
 
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/breaking/ct-met-marlen-ochoa-lopez-pregnant-woman-killed-charges-20190516-story.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

LOL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> LOL!


Trudat.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 17, 2019)

*California and gasoline prices....


The missing billions spent on gasoline in California each year*


*California drivers already pay more for gasoline than motorists in just about every other state.

But even after taking into account state gas taxes, blending requirements aimed at reducing air pollution and other environmental and climate fees attached to each gallon of fuel, it appears drivers in the Golden State pay a lot more than they should.

UC Berkeley professor Severin Borenstein calls the price differential “California’s mystery gasoline surcharge” that roughly translates into a premium of 20 to 30 cents on every gallon pumped in the state.

And that’s not chump change when one considers Californians consume 40 million gallons a day. Multiply that over an entire year and Borenstein says that comes to between $3 billion to $4 billion that is unaccounted.

And here’s the kicker: A state committee that looked into the price discrepancy and turned in its report to the California Energy Commission last fall did not come up with a firm explanation.

“I don’t know why it is,” said Borenstein, who was the chairman of the Petroleum Market Advisory Committee, which was made up of five members from the public and private sectors.

Theories range from suspicions about gasoline refiners and marketers to criticisms that the state’s regulatory burdens have made California unfriendly to business but Borenstein says they are just that — theories.

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/energy-green/sd-fi-california-gasoline-20180402-story.html*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *California and gasoline prices....
> 
> 
> The missing billions spent on gasoline in California each year*
> ...


Not many will be surprised.
Ca is just going to get worse with the new Gov.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Facebook Suspends Candace Owens for Posting Link Between Leftist Policies and Fatherless Homes
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/05/17/facebook-suspends-candace-owens-posting-link-leftist-policies-fatherless-homes/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not many will be surprised.
> Ca is just going to get worse with the new Gov.


Move on then. Texas is turning blue, maybe you could help there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Move on then. Texas is turning blue, maybe you could help there.


Someone's got to pick up.the tab.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

"peice" nono? What's that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2019)

*See what chain migration does?*
*This killer is probably related to Obama.*

*Illegal Immigrant Accused Of 12 Murders In Texas Had Been Arrested Several Times Before, But Never Deported*
May 18th, 2019
_





Billy Chemirmir, Dallas County Sheriff's Department


A Kenyan man accused of 12 murders while living in the United States illegally also had been arrested four times for less serious crimes, according to Dallas County, Texas, records.

While immigration authorities have placed a hold on Billy Chemirmir, a Kenyan citizen, now that he has been arrested on charges of capital murder, the 46-year-old’s previous brushes with the law leave questions as to why such a move wasn’t made much sooner.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

At least the Dems aren't hiding it anymore,
 
Just Listen to Yourself: Anne Hathaway Argues In Favor of Reducing the Black Population

Posted at 4:30 pm on May 20, 2019 by Kira Davis

_ 

In the days since Alabama Gov. Kay Ivey signed the “fetal heartbeat bill” the rhetoric around the issue of life and abortion has reached a fever pitch. The rage coming from the pro-abortion crowd is so extreme it is beginning to feel a bit disturbing. It’s gone far beyond the typical talking points. The arguments in favor of abortion have suddenly gone from passionate to furious. Rage has given way to hysteria and hysteria is causing a lot of pro-choicers to rip bigger and bigger holes in the fabric of their own logic and tolerance.





Case in point – actress Anne Hathaway and professional naked person Emily Ratajkowski invoking race to up the “wokeness” anti on the abortion debate.

“As we’re resisting, let us also call out the complicity of the white women who made this awful moment possible, and which — make no mistake — WILL lead to the unnecessary and avoidable deaths of women, a disproportionate number of whom will be poor and/or black. Speak up. Show up. Don’t give up.” *– Anne Hathaway*

“The states trying to ban abortion are the states that have the highest proportions of black women living there. This is about class and race and is a direct attack on the fundamental human rights women in the US deserve “- *Emily Ratajkowski*

I’ve been a professional opinion writer for nearly a decade now, and there are standards and rules I must follow in order to be taken seriously. I’ve largely followed these rules but Anne’s and Emily’s weird abortion arguments are giving me Forest Whitaker-eye so today I’m throwing professionalism out the window (temporarily) to say…


What in the hell are you ladies even saying right now?!





Just listen yourself. Are you honestly trying to tell me that the best thing for black women is to have fewer black babies? Because that is what you’re saying. The argument being made here is that abortion is good for the health of black women. Coincidentally, abortion prevents the black population from expanding at healthy rates.





What a funny coincidence that Planned Parenthood’s founder was a passionate advocate for “culling” the black population through abortion. She was such a fan of the idea she created an entire organization dedicated to making it a success – a foundation which just so happens to be zealously supported by most wealthy, white, female celebrities.

But I’m sure it’s just a coincidence.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

Is it a good or bad thing that college admissions aren’t made only on academic merit? I have an opinion on this issue, and I’m sure you do as well. But our opinions shouldn’t be forced on others. In a free society, the government shouldn’t force universities to follow affirmative action programs, but otherwise it should be up to the universities to decide whom they are going to admit, and on what basis. That’s what the free market is all about.

Given this record, why should parents who try to get their kids into college be investigated by the FBI, charged with major crimes, and be subjected to a campaign of defamation in the media? Yet this is exactly what has happened.- - Lew Rockwell


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is it a good or bad thing that college admissions aren’t made only on academic merit? I have an opinion on this issue, and I’m sure you do as well. But our opinions shouldn’t be forced on others. In a free society, the government shouldn’t force universities to follow affirmative action programs, but otherwise it should be up to the universities to decide whom they are going to admit, and on what basis. That’s what the free market is all about.
> 
> Given this record, why should parents who try to get their kids into college be investigated by the FBI, charged with major crimes, and be subjected to a campaign of defamation in the media? Yet this is exactly what has happened.- - Lew Rockwell


So it's ok to pull an Aunt Becky then?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least the Dems aren't hiding it anymore,
> View attachment 4721
> Just Listen to Yourself: Anne Hathaway Argues In Favor of Reducing the Black Population
> 
> ...


Now this is something I would call out as extremely racist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it's ok to pull an Aunt Becky then?


Any victims? Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


So after a female becomes pregnant after being raped at gun point you believe she should be required, by law, to give birth to the rapists offspring?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So after a female becomes pregnant after being raped at gun point you believe she should be required, by law, to give birth to the rapists offspring?


Not if she’s giving birth to another rapist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not if she’s giving birth to another rapist.


Tell your daughter that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell your daughter that.


Shoot to kill?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So after a female becomes pregnant after being raped at gun point you believe she should be required, by law, to give birth to the rapists offspring?


Is she a liberal or Democrat?
What race is she?
Is she smart or is she a Democrat?
Is she hot or is she a liberal?
Important info I need to make a decision.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is she a liberal or Democrat?
> What race is she?
> Is she smart or is she a Democrat?
> Is she hot or is she a liberal?
> Important info I need to make a decision.


She is your daughter or wife.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So after a female becomes pregnant after being raped at gun point you believe she should be required, by law, to give birth to the rapists offspring?


So, no.
The meme highlights the hypocrisy, and ignorance of gun banning, abortion loving leftists.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So, no.
> The meme highlights the hypocrisy, and ignorance of gun banning, abortion loving leftists.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So, no.
> The meme highlights the hypocrisy, and ignorance of gun banning, abortion loving leftists.


In your opinion. Should your opinion be the one that dictates what others do, how they feel or how they live their lives?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is your daughter or wife.


My daughter would have shot the leftist criminal released from prison early by Jerry Brown and my wife would have kick his ass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My daughter would have shot the leftist criminal released from prison early by Jerry Brown and my wife would have kick his ass.


So you can't answer honestly, imagine that.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So, no.
> The meme highlights the hypocrisy, and ignorance of gun banning, abortion loving leftists.


I don't know anyone who is "abortion-loving".  Do you have a list?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know anyone who is "abortion-loving".  Do you have a list?


He is simple and simple people need simple answers. All or nothing is easier to understand than what the reality is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know anyone who is "abortion-loving".  Do you have a list?


You aren't paying attention.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't paying attention.


Again if a loved one is raped and impregnated would you want them to give birth to that child?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know anyone who is "abortion-loving".  Do you have a list?


I am as honest as your hair is long, hippie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am as honest as your hair is long, hippie.


No, you are disingenuous to the fullest extent and go out of your way to be objectionable.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So after a female becomes pregnant after being raped at gun point you believe she should be required, by law, to give birth to the rapists offspring?


*You enjoy car chases and then the periodic wreck/carnage ....don't you.*


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are disingenuous to the fullest extent and go out of your way to be objectionable.


*You posted that while viewing yourself in the proverbial mirror....*
*We can " see " it...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Yes those liberal idiots are...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You posted that while viewing yourself in the proverbial mirror....*
> *We can " see " it...*


I see no honest or ernest conversation from your side, only deflection, diversion and/or obfuscation. That's what one does when they know they aren't able to make a case for their point of view.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes those liberal idiots are...


I really do get a smile when I see your childish attempts like the above . . . you ooze pouting little crybaby. LOL!


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see no honest or ernest conversation from your side, only deflection, diversion and/or obfuscation. That's what one does when they know they aren't able to make a case for their point of view.


*Again you choose the " Mirror " instead of the TRUTH....*

*Carry on....but your affiliation with a Criminal Party is *
*going to be even more painful as the Days/Months roll on.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Again you choose the " Mirror " instead of the TRUTH....*
> 
> *Carry on....but your affiliation with a Criminal Party is *
> *going to be even more painful as the Days/Months roll on.....*


More deflection I see, grow up.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I really do get a smile when I see your childish attempts like the above . . . you ooze pouting little crybaby. LOL!


*The only way you can enjoy your " own " smile is to*
*view it in a " Mirror ".....once again you've projected.*


----------



## espola (May 23, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes those liberal idiots are...


The plumber is supposedly at work and thus not available to provide a list of "abortion-loving" people.  How about you?  Are you his backup today?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> The plumber is supposedly at work and thus not available to provide a list of "abortion-loving" people.  How about you?  Are you his backup today?


They all sit in a circle jerk one handling the others pressing 'matter'.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More deflection I see, grow up.


*You need a break don't you.....*

*Poor Rodent....can't even play T ball....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They all sit in a circle jerk one handling the others pressing 'matter'.



*Now you are at your " Known " level of filth....*
*You really shouldn't view that in the " Mirror ".....*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More deflection I see, grow up.


Grow up... says the guy who puts people on ignore.

More like grow a pair...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't know anyone who is "abortion-loving".  Do you have a list?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)




----------



## espola (May 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Where's the love?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Where's the love?


Right here.
You need a hug?


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Where's the love?



*The " Love " of LYING and THIEVERY ..?*

*He's in your " Mirror ".....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I really do get a smile when I see your childish attempts like the above . . . you ooze pouting little crybaby. LOL!


Continuing to remove all doubt are ya?
Nov. 2016....seems to be when you lost any self respect.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2019)

Thank you to all who have served.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2019)

espola said:


> The plumber is supposedly at work and thus not available to provide a list of "abortion-loving" people.  How about you?  Are you his backup today?


If he's dealing with you and your ratboy, Aff doesn't need any help...
Perhaps you can get your day care person to help you out.
Thanks again for your service to our country Magoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


The old "I know you are but what am I defense" eh, not exactly a novel ploy, nor one that shows development past a grade school level.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The old "I know you are but what am I defense" eh, not exactly a novel ploy, nor one that shows development past a grade school level.


Stage one?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They all sit in a circle jerk one handling the others pressing 'matter'.


The eloquent ramblings of a father and son, you two.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 28, 2019)

Some good news....



Incomes climbed faster in 2017 for the typical American household than they have in years. The median household income of $60,336 in 2017 marked a 4.7% increase from the previous year — more than doubled the 2.1% inflation rate over the same period.

The 2017 median household income of $60,336 marks a historic high and generally means greater wealth and buying power than  in recent years. Clearly, however, incomes are not even nationwide, and while some areas are undoubtedly poorer, in dozens of thriving American cities, the majority of households earn over 20% more than the national median.

24/7 Wall St. reviewed median household income data from the U.S. Census Bureau for 381 U.S. metro areas to identify the 25 richest American cities. Though spread across the country, from New England to Alaska, the cities on this list tend to have much in common.

The vast majority of these cities are home to a well-educated, highly skilled workforce. Nationwide, 32.0% of adults have a bachelor’s degree, and in all but a handful of cities on this list, the bachelor’s degree attainment rate is greater. Many of the cities on this list rank as the most educated city in their state.

With a wide talent pool to draw from, these cities are attractive places for major companies to do business, particularly those in the traditionally high-paying technology sector. Several cities on this list have near-nation leading concentrations of high-tech jobs. Being a magnet for major employers has the added benefit of reducing unemployment. In the majority of cities on this list, the unemployment rate in March was below the 3.8% national rate the same month.

Click here to see the 25 richest cities in America
entire article:
https://247wallst.com/special-report/2019/05/15/25-richest-cities-in-america-2/


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The old "I know you are but what am I defense" eh, not exactly a novel ploy, nor one that shows development past a grade school level.


*I'm glad you recognize the " Five " stages you've immersed yourself in....*

*Thanking Ricky publicly for his FREE service of diagnosing*
*you on your on going problem of Liberal Mental Disorder would *
*do wonders for said Mental Disorder ...from now on referred to*
*as LMD psychosis....*

*You can do it....*

*Just say " Thank You Ricky "....*

*It's that easy.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2019)

*There’s a trash and rodent nightmare in downtown L.A., with plenty of blame to go around*

*




*

*The trash trucks arrived early Wednesday afternoon, and members of the cleanup team from the Los Angeles sanitation division came with protective coveralls and white masks.

A mountain of rotting, oozing, stinking trash awaited them, stretching a good 20 yards along a skid row alley. Rats popped their heads out of the debris like they were in a game of Whac-A-Mole, then scampered for cover as a tractor with a scoop lurched toward them.

Two homeless people, who live in tents pitched alongside the trash, watched the proceedings with a look of weary surrender.*

*I’m sorry if I’ve ruined your appetite as you scrub the grill for a holiday weekend barbecue, but the scene I’ve just described is a routine part of life in the downtown section of the nation’s second-largest city.*

*The trash problem is not confined to any one street, but this particular location on the 800 block of Ceres Avenue is surrounded by food distribution companies that sell to shoppers, vendors, stores and restaurants. I counted seven within a block, so you have to wonder — given the colonies of football-size rats — about the potential contamination of the food supply chain and the spread of disease.*

*“I have had many conversations with the city about that,” said Estela Lopez, who runs the Downtown Industrial Business Improvement District, or BID. “When the typhus outbreak was first reported in October, that was one place we knew rats were, for sure.”

Lopez has spent many years on the skid row beat, and she’s understandably frustrated by the City Hall response. A lot of city officials and employees work hard and do a great job, she said. But they’re not keeping up with the demand, and calls to the 311 service line can take days, weeks and months to get a response.

Elena Stern, spokeswoman for the city Department of Public Works, said the backlog on service calls for trash pickup around homeless encampments sits at just under 8,400 currently. On average, the city gets six calls per site.

“If it’s a homeless encampment, it’s a lengthier process because humans are involved and we have to meet certain protocols,” she said, including a survey of who’s there, an inventory of personal property and notice of a cleanup.

To Lopez, it’s a situation that screams for a more urgent response.

“Skid row is the worst it’s been from a sanitation perspective and a safety perspective and a humanitarian perspective,” Lopez said. “It’s easy for me in the cheap seats to say what should or shouldn’t be done, but as a native Angeleno I feel that our city looks and feels mismanaged. When you take the oath to become mayor or a City Council member, your job is to run this city. It’s to manage this city.”

entire article:*
*https://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-lopez-skid-row-trash-homeless-merchants-20190525-story.html*


Who runs LA?


----------



## messy (May 30, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/live/2019/may/30/spelling-bee-live-tv-espn

Good ol’ fashioned Anglo-Americans aren’t smart enough to keep up anymore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/live/2019/may/30/spelling-bee-live-tv-espn
> 
> Good ol’ fashioned Anglo-Americans aren’t smart enough to keep up anymore.


Where have you been?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

8:10 PM 05/30/2019 | POLITICS
Peter Hasson | Reporter
The Walt Disney Company is considering boycotting Georgia over its new abortion law, even as Disney profits from doing business in China, a notorious human rights violator that is putting Muslims in internment camps.

Disney CEO Bob Iger told Reuters on Thursday the company is likely to cease filming in Georgia if the pro-life law takes effect.



Iger said. “Right now we are watching it very carefully.”

“If [the bill] becomes law, I don’t see how it’s practical for us to continue to shoot there,” Iger said.

*WATCH:*



Disney apparently has no issue with doing business in China, which has undertaken mass detentions of Uighur Muslims, placing them in internment camps.

Disney opened a $5.5 billion resort in Shanghai, China, in 2016. Iger called Shanghai Disney the company’s “greatest opportunity since buying land in Florida.” Disney partnered with a state-owned company, Shanghai Shendi Group, for the resort.

“With its growing middle class, China is a particularly important growth market for Disney,” The New York Times reported in November 2018.


----------



## messy (May 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 8:10 PM 05/30/2019 | POLITICS
> Peter Hasson | Reporter
> The Walt Disney Company is considering boycotting Georgia over its new abortion law, even as Disney profits from doing business in China, a notorious human rights violator that is putting Muslims in internment camps.
> 
> ...


China has money...Georgia, not so much.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

messy said:


> China has money...Georgia, not so much.


China has OUR money and your Socialism/Communism is showing again...
You live in America not any other country, why you would subtly berate
MY country time and again has only ONE answer......you are 
not a TRUE AMERICAN....!

Go flap around your yard Chicken sell out.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

messy said:


> China has money...Georgia, not so much.


At least they aren’t sellouts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

*RO-LIFE WIN: Democrat Governor Of Louisiana Signs Major Abortion Ban *





Photo by Joe Raedle/Getty Images 







By AMANDA PRESTIGIACOMO 
 @AMANDAPRESTO 
May 30, 2019 
 4.2k views


Louisiana Gov. John Bel Edwards, a pro-life Democrat, signed a “heartbeat” bill into law on Thursday, banning abortions in the state after unborn babies’ heartbeats are detected (around six-weeks gestation). Like other recent pro-life legation, SB 184 does not include exceptions for rape or incest.


Daily Wire TV



CLICK TO PLAY

Alabama Senate Passes Near-Total Abortion Ban Bill


On Wednesday, Gov. Edwards released a statement via Twitter regarding his support for the bill.

“In 2015, I ran for governor as a pro-life candidate after serving as a pro-life legislator for eight years,” he said. “As governor, I have been true to my word and my beliefs on this issue.”

“I know there are many who feel just as strongly as I do on abortion and disagree with me — and I respect their opinions,” the Democrat continued. “As I prepare to sign this bill, I call on the overwhelming bipartisan majority of legislators who voted for it to join me in continuing to build a better Louisiana that cares for the least amount us and provides more opportunity for everyone.”

As noted by The Hill, Louisiana is just the latest state to join in on sweeping pro-life bills across the nation; Georgia, Mississippi, Kentucky, Ohio, and Missouri have all passed “heartbeat” bills and earlier this month, Alabama Governor Kay Ivey (R) signed the country’s strictest abortion ban into law.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

You might have noticed a couple of posts we’ve done recently that grew out of a 2001 study that seems to be making the rounds still. For instance, we’ve learned that feeling a sense of urgency about thingsis one of the characteristics of white supremacy and needs to be taken into account by businesses and organizations that truly want to be multicultural.






We also learned that “white supremacy is characterized by perfectionism, a belief in meritocracy, and the Protestant work ethic,” according to an executive who’d been through the training and that the New York City public school system was heavily invested in the training.

How heavily invested? The New York Post reports this week that the school system has sunk $23 million into mandatory implicit bias training for all Department of Education staff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

MAY 30, 2019
*Funny how no one wants to look into that report that Omar married her brother...*
By Monica Showalter
You'd think they'd be all over this like tabloid papparazzi. Wild and prurient news always sells papers and draws viewer eyeballs, and the scattered reports about how America's first Muslim congresswoman, Rep. Ilhan Omar, reportedly married her own brother in a bid to bring him into the country ahead of the others trying to get in, is quite a doozy. The press certainly got excited about the Stormy Daniels controversy for such a reason, but why the absence of interest in Omar's kinky weird love life?

Now the fearless Michelle Malkin has taken up the case, wanting to know why this isn't being looked into by either the press or more importantly, these law enforcers. She writes:

Investigations dating back to 2016 by blogger Scott Johnson of Power Line (which recently celebrated 15 years in the blogosphere), David North of the Center for Immigration Studies, Alpha News reporter Preya Samsundar and PJMedia.com reporter David Steinberg have determined that the outspoken Somalian Muslim refugee likely married her own brother named Ahmed Elmi in 2009 for some unknown ill-gotten gain while still informally married to the man she calls her husband and father of her three children, Ahmed Hirsi. After a Somalian website floated questions about the marriage arrangement with Elmi and Johnson's initial reporting broke into the local news, Omar sought to divorce Elmi. Her use of $6,000 in state campaign funds, some of which went to pay a personal divorce lawyer, is currently under state investigation.


----------



## messy (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least they aren’t sellouts.


They got nothing to sell.


----------



## messy (May 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> China has OUR money and your Socialism/Communism is showing again...
> You live in America not any other country, why you would subtly berate
> MY country time and again has only ONE answer......you are
> not a TRUE AMERICAN....!
> ...


So much of our money it’s not funny. And we keep giving them billions more than they give us. They have a lot to offer, unlike our stupid southern states, who have nothing to offer us or the world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> China has OUR money and your Socialism/Communism is showing again...
> You live in America not any other country, why you would subtly berate
> MY country time and again has only ONE answer......you are
> not a TRUE AMERICAN....!
> ...





Sheriff Joe said:


> At least they aren’t sellouts.


"Sellout"? Parroting each other or following the days directive?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

messy said:


> So much of our money it’s not funny. And we keep giving them billions more than they give us. They have a lot to offer, unlike our stupid southern states, who have nothing to offer us or the world.


We got addicted to cheap crap decades ago. Much like messing with the electoral processes of Latin/Central America we are now reaping what we have sown. We are our own worst enemy. Like it or not, apparently, we are more like Trump than we want to admit. Power hungry, rude, win at all costs (morals be damned), selfish, lying, trash talking/eating hypocrites who do more harm in the world than good . . . and we don't care!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We got addicted to cheap crap decades ago. Much like messing with the electoral processes of Latin/Central America we are now reaping what we have sown. We are our own worst enemy. Like it or not, apparently, we are more like Trump than we want to admit. Power hungry, rude, win at all costs (morals be damned), selfish, lying, trash talking/eating hypocrites who do more harm in the world than good . . . and we don't care!


Hence the Central American Caravans.  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hence the Central American Caravans.  Lol!


Exactly.


----------



## messy (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *RO-LIFE WIN: Democrat Governor Of Louisiana Signs Major Abortion Ban *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All slave states? Or just almost all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

messy said:


> All slave states? Or just almost all.


Bible belt.

https://www.debate.org/opinions/is-religion-the-best-way-to-control-people


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

messy said:


> All slave states? Or just almost all.


Lincoln was a republican.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bible belt.
> 
> https://www.debate.org/opinions/is-religion-the-best-way-to-control-people


KKK states.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lincoln was a republican.


So is Mueller.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

messy said:


> They got nothing to sell.


Disney does.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> KKK states.


That is everywhere.

https://news.yahoo.com/hate-makes-comeback-pacific-northwest-144002397.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lincoln was a republican.


https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/01/opinion/republican-party-lies.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is everywhere.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/hate-makes-comeback-pacific-northwest-144002397.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


What a yahoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/01/opinion/republican-party-lies.html


New York Times huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is Mueller.


Who?


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

messy said:


> All slave states? Or just almost all.


*Wow....The TRUE Racist in YOU just popped up !!!!*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is everywhere.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/hate-makes-comeback-pacific-northwest-144002397.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews



*Yes ...Everyone Everywhere should know the Below !*

*DEMOCRATS = KKK*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is Mueller.


Obvi


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Obvi


Funny how the people who talk about the pitfalls of a two party system are the same people who try and put everyone in a two party system.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny how the people who talk about the pitfalls of a two party system are the same people who try and put everyone in a two party system.


We’ll vote for your crazy spending if you vote for our crazy spending.


----------



## messy (May 31, 2019)

Hey did you see all the commies that guy in VA protected America from today?
Those guns are great! America!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny how the people who talk about the pitfalls of a two party system are the same people who try and put everyone in a two party system.


Who would that be? Seems you are once again fabricating a straw man to battle, good luck with that and remember, the straw man will win a stare off every time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who would that be? Seems you are once again fabricating a straw man to battle, good luck with that and remember, the straw man will win a stare off every time.


Especially when there is collusion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funny how the people who talk about the pitfalls of a two party system are the same people who try and put everyone in a two party system.


Duopolies for dummies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who would that be? Seems you are once again fabricating a straw man to battle, good luck with that and remember, the straw man will win a stare off every time.


Sounds like obstruction.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2019)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 267917, member: 3256"







/QUOTE

*That's quite the creative " Sales "pitch....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 267917, member: 3256"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racism has to be creative to be pitched well.  They come under such headings as min wage, pro choice, equality, diversity, affordable care and housing, etc., etc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racism has to be creative to be pitched well.  They come under such headings as min wage, pro choice, equality, diversity, affordable care and housing, etc., etc.


Kind of like what they do with weather.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


-1,000.000


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2019)

from the LA Times:

*California’s Legislature is less popular than Trump with the state’s voters, poll finds*


The heavily Democratic state Legislature is less popular among California voters than President Trump.

That’s not a typo.

It’s a poll finding released Wednesday by the nonpartisan Public Policy Institute of California.

Even less popular than the Legislature and Trump is Congress.

Why is Congress held in such low esteem, even though the recently reinstalled House speaker is California Democrat Nancy Pelosi?

“Because they’re not getting anything done. It’s that simple,” says Mark Baldassare, the PPIC president and pollster.

And the Legislature isn’t perceived to be doing much either, Baldassare says. The lawmakers don’t seem to be in sync with new Democratic Gov. Gavin Newsom.

“The public doesn’t have a sense yet that this governor and Legislature can work together and solve problems,” Baldassare says. “There’s not an awful lot that anyone can point to and say they’ve done something.”

entire article:
https://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-sac-skelton-california-legislature-disapproval-rating-20190606-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)

Looks like someone has had enough of you baby killing fascists,
DAILYWIRE.COM
*ROLL TIDE: Alabama’s Top Donor Calls For Boycott Against State, University Over Abortion. Alabama Gives His Money Back, Takes His Name Off Building.*
DAILYWIRE.COM
*ROLL TIDE: Alabama’s Top Donor Calls For Boycott Against State, University Over Abortion. Alabama Gives His Money Back, Takes His Name Off Building.*
DAILYWIRE.COM
*ROLL TIDE: Alabama’s Top Donor Calls For Boycott Against State, University Over Abortion. Alabama Gives His Money Back, Takes His Name Off Building.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like someone has had enough of you baby killing fascists,
> DAILYWIRE.COM
> *ROLL TIDE: Alabama’s Top Donor Calls For Boycott Against State, University Over Abortion. Alabama Gives His Money Back, Takes His Name Off Building.*
> DAILYWIRE.COM
> ...


That Duck be quackin’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2019)

JUNE 8, 2019
*Martin Luther King, Jr.: The Bombshell the Media Refuse to Handle*
By Don Boys
The world media, except in the U.S., are awash in the depressing, deplorable, and disturbing revelations about Martin Luther King, Jr. David J. Garrow, King's friendly and liberal official biographer, revealed up to 45 sexual encounters by King and the observation of and encouragement by King of the rape of a church member by her pastor — all supported by FBI surveillance tapes.

One FBI memo reported, "King maintains intimate relationships with at least three women, one in Atlanta, one in Mt Vernon, New York, and one in Washington, DC," making him susceptible to blackmail. He also had a longtime mistress in Los Angeles, wife of a dentist, in addition to his many one-night stands. It goes on and on. In 2010, Kentucky state senator Georgia Davis Powers recounted her intimate relationship with King in her book, I Shared the Dream.

Garrow also reported about King's "love child" with a girlfriend in Los Angeles, and King "continued to support this child" and called the mother every Wednesday.

When Coretta King complained about her husband's affairs, he told her she "should go out and have some sexual affairs of her own." According to one of my contacts, Coretta got fed up and went after Martin with a butcher's knife. He wrote me, saying, "I am from Atlanta, and my grandmother's neighbor was head of nursing at St. Joseph's Hospital [now Emory St. Joseph's]. One morning, she told my grandmother that they had brought MLK into the emergency room the night before because "Coretta caught him with another woman and cut him up with a butcher's knife." 

Evidently, Martin didn't get her point and continued to fornicate. 

Standpoint, where the original article appeared, reported that King "preferred to perform unnatural acts on women." Such an evil mind makes me ashamed of his being a Baptist.

The FBI doesn't usually show any interest in the sexual proclivities of citizens, but when a person of interest gets in bed with communists, U.S. officials show an interest. This was especially true while we were in the middle of the Cold War with the Soviet Union. The FBI got interested in King's activities because many of his associates were members of the Communist Party USA.

King admitted to being a Marxist to communist bag man Stanley D. Levison, a white man, who served as his speechwriter, ghostwriter, and tax-preparer. Levison, in addition to bankrolling the Communist Party in America, also gave King $10,000 in two years, which is equivalent to $87,000 in today's money. Levison gave the Communist Party $76,500, equivalent to $650,000 in today's money. Remember that Levison worked for King while working for the Soviet KGB secret police!

In my eBook Martin Luther King, Jr.: Judged by His Character Not His Color!, I deal with King's wild sex parties, his perversion, his drunkenness, his plagiarism, and his admission of being a Marxist. All of it is documented by his "best friend" Ralph Abernathy, FBI files, etc. My book highlights the person, the preacher, the politician, the party, the plagiarist, the prevaricator, and the philanderer.

More in Home


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


It shows the Russians (or Soviets in those days) plotting to make the USA destroy itself.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Oh,  I didn't realize it was scientific.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like someone has had enough of you baby killing fascists,
> DAILYWIRE.COM
> *ROLL TIDE: Alabama’s Top Donor Calls For Boycott Against State, University Over Abortion. Alabama Gives His Money Back, Takes His Name Off Building.*
> DAILYWIRE.COM
> ...


Did they have to do it 3 times?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Did they have to do it 3 times?


I am new to this posting thing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Oh,  I didn't realize it was scientific.


I didn’t realize you were a scientist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Did they have to do it 3 times?


Not if you understood it the first time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2019)

What do you people think is behind these oil tanker "attacks" in the middle east?
I have my ideas, but I'd like to hear from the peanut gallery before I tell all of you why you are wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2019)

*Man Killed By Police, Causing Riots In Memphis, Was Wanted For Shooting Of Mississippi Man*
June 14th, 2019
_





Chicago Police officers monitor the area outside of the Chicago Mercy Hospital where a gunman opened fire in Chicago on November 19, 2018. (Photo by KAMIL KRZACZYNSKI/AFP/Getty Images)


A black man killed in a shootout with federal police in Memphis was reportedly wanted for armed robbery and attempted murder, authorities confirmed, Thursday.

Brandon Webber, 20, who was killed in a shootout with federal agents Wednesday night. He was suspected of shooting a Mississippi man June 3, then stealing the victim’s car in Hernando, Mississippi, Reuters reports.
_


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>



*About as fair as below :*


*





                    VS                  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

*STRAIGHT UP CHEATING....!*

*AND " HE " KNOWS IT .....!*


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you people think is behind these oil tanker "attacks" in the middle east?
> I have my ideas, but I'd like to hear from the peanut gallery before I tell all of you why you are wrong.


Do you know something that hasn't been in the news all day today?  Or do you just get "alternative facts" news?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you people think is behind these oil tanker "attacks" in the middle east?
> I have my ideas, but I'd like to hear from the peanut gallery before I tell all of you why you are wrong.


Ah yes, the old "I'm smarter than everyone else" ploy, saw it right off. Virtual Judo anyone?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the old "I'm smarter than everyone else" ploy, saw it right off. Virtual Judo anyone?


Wrong.
As many tries as you want.
..Go.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, the old "I'm smarter than everyone else" ploy, saw it right off. Virtual Judo anyone?


The Riddler returns.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you know something that hasn't been in the news all day today?  Or do you just get "alternative facts" news?


This is what you think may be behind the tanker "attacks"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The Riddler returns.


A regular "Tin Cup" that one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you know something that hasn't been in the news all day today?  Or do you just get "alternative facts" news?


Remember this "news"?


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is what you think may be behind the tanker "attacks"?


You are suddenly not supporting t's version?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> You are suddenly not supporting t's version?


Again, t is but a symptom of a long festering disease that was worsened by seeing a black family in the White House.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is what you think may be behind the tanker "attacks"?


Ordered by the Prince of Whales?  With collusion through his neighbor the Prince of Limpets?


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, t is but a symptom of a long festering disease that was worsened by seeing a black family in the White House.


T sure gentrified THAT neighborhood.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, t is but a symptom of a long festering disease that was worsened by seeing a black family in the White House.


T voted in by the many of the same folks that voted twice for the "black family in the White House".
If only those same voters had voted for Hillary....


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember this "news"?


Somehow I don't see you as a big Huffington Post reader.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Somehow I don't see you as a big Huffington Post reader.


And -- I'll spare you the statistics math details with a practical example.  The advantage to the house in the fairest casino games is in the 2% to 3% range.  They make a profit every night on the difference between odds and certainty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> T voted in by the many of the same folks that voted twice for the "black family in the White House".
> If only those same voters had voted for Hillary....


If it were only that simple.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 14, 2019)

Looks like E and his boy forgot to take their meds this morning. It looks like they believe statistical analysis is what's behind the tanker attacks...


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Looks like E and his boy forgot to take their meds this morning. It looks like they believe statistical analysis is what's behind the tanker attacks...


I see you are providing your usual level of insightful analysis.  (Or should that be "inciteful"?)


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Looks like E and his boy forgot to take their meds this morning. It looks like they believe statistical analysis is what's behind the tanker attacks...


...and I am up to the hour on my meds - you know - the ones you are paying the bulk of the cost for with your Medicare taxes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it were only that simple.


It is that simple...have your doppelganger read and explain Daffy.

From the Washington Post

Election 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 2016
*These former Obama strongholds sealed the election for Trump*
By Kevin Uhrmacher, Kevin Schaul and Dan Keating
Nov. 9, 2016
Donald Trump delivered on his promise to flip the Democrats’ electoral hold on the industrial Midwest.

Across swing states — and others previously thought to be safe for Democrats — Trump colored dozens of counties red that hadn’t gone Republican in decades.

_[ How Donald Trump broke the old rules of politics — and won the White House]_

Of the nearly 700 counties that twice sent Obama to the White House, a stunning one-third flipped to support Trump.

Trump also won 194 of the 207 counties that voted for Obama either in 2008 or 2012.

By contrast, of those 2,200 counties that never supported Obama, Clinton was only able to win six. That’s just 0.3 percent crossover to the Democratic side.

Clinton had more opportunities to peel counties from the Republicans. Historically, Democrats rely on few (but very populous) counties to chart a path to victory. Republicans, by contrast, draw support from a wide swath of many more rural and suburban counties.

Despite having a smaller field of possible counties to win over, Trump did just that, delivering electoral votes in the Upper Midwest states, as well as in Florida and North Carolina.

_[ Election maps are telling you big lies about small things]_

Trump secured several Obama counties in upstate New York, though it wasn’t enough to win the state. He also won over counties in Maine’s rural congressional 2nd District, securing a GOP electoral vote in New England for the first time since 2000.

entire article:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/2016-election/obama-trump-counties/?noredirect=on
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/2016-election/obama-trump-counties/?noredirect=on#comments


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> It is that simple...have your doppelganger read and explain Daffy.
> 
> From the Washington Post
> 
> ...


What about the voter suppression campaign on social media that the Russians orchestrated?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and I am up to the hour on my meds - you know - the ones you are paying the bulk of the cost for with your Medicare taxes.


Based on your post those meds aren't working....


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Based on your post those meds aren't working....


Au contraire -- I'm alive, my inspirometer reading is up over 100% of pretreatment number, oximeter reading up by 10 points, excema and rashes have disappeared and my appetite has returned.  How's your day going?  

(And thank you for paying for my meds)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about the voter suppression campaign on social media that the Russians orchestrated?


*Jun. 21, 2017, 9:31 a.m.*


By JOSEPH TANFANI
*Russians targeted election systems in 21 states, but didn't change any results, officials say*
Hackers backed by the Russian government targeted voting systems in 21 states last year in an effort to undermine confidence in the principle of free and fair elections, U.S. security officials testified on Wednesday.

While the Russian interference in the 2016 campaign has been known for months, it was the first time U.S. officials have said how many states' electoral systems were targeted. 

Testifying before the Senate Intelligence Committee, the officials said none of the digital intrusions affected the parts of electoral systems that counted votes -- but that they expect Russia to keep trying.
entire article:
https://www.latimes.com/politics/washington/la-na-essential-washington-updates-russians-targeted-election-systems-in-1498059012-htmlstory.html




__________________From USA Today____________________
Donald Trump won the 2016 election — and it wasn’t because of the Russians. After more than a year of extensive investigations, there is not one iota of evidence the election results were hacked or otherwise successfully manipulated by the Russians or anyone else.

One week after the election, Jeh Johnson, President Obama’s secretary of Homeland Security, admitted that our election system had not been hacked and that no ballot counts had been changed.

Recently, the Department of Homeland Security had to retract a claim that Russian hackers had gone after voter-registration systems in places such as California and Wisconsin after they said their systems hadn’t been targeted.

For all of the supposed claims of “collusion” that we’ve heard, no credible evidence of it has been produced, despite all of the resources (and intelligence leaks) devoted to trying to prove it.


The latest claim is that a Russian company bought $100,000 in Internet pop-up ads. Most of the ads didn’t refer to the candidates but focused on social issues, according to _The New York Times_.

Donald Trump spent about half as much on his presidential campaign as Hillary Clinton, who raised almost $600 million, and still won despite all her negative ads. Yet we’re supposed to believe that $100,000 in ads, mostly on issues, somehow brainwashed Americans into voting a particular way?

What the purveyors of this conspiracy theory don’t want to admit is that Donald Trump’s victory, as well as that of other Republicans, aligns with political trends during the Obama presidency.

Under Obama, the Democratic Party lost more congressional, state legislative and governor’s seats than under any other president. The party is the weakest it has been since the 1920s in the number of political seats it holds nationwide.

Without question, we should be on our guard against foreign actors trying to intervene in our elections. But so far, there is no proof that Russian efforts made any difference in 2016.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2017/10/12/russian-hacking-no-credible-evidence-editorials-debates/106566026/


Hey Daffy here's an article from the New York Times that you might find enlightening;


https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/17/sunday-review/russia-isnt-the-only-one-meddling-in-elections-we-do-it-too.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Au contraire -- I'm alive, my inspirometer reading is up over 100% of pretreatment number, oximeter reading up by 10 points, excema and rashes have disappeared and my appetite has returned.  How's your day going?
> 
> (And thank you for paying for my meds)


Are all your meds working? 
Obviously you're breathing, the question is are you coherent?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Jun. 21, 2017, 9:31 a.m.*
> 
> 
> By JOSEPH TANFANI
> ...


So it is your belief that the directly targeted social media campaign didn't cause one person to stay away from the polls?

The black voter turnout rate declined for the first time in 20 years in a presidential election, falling to 59.6% in 2016 

https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2017/05/12/black-voter-turnout-fell-in-2016-even-as-a-record-number-of-americans-cast-ballots/


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Au contraire -- I'm alive, my inspirometer reading is up over 100% of pretreatment number, oximeter reading up by 10 points, excema and rashes have disappeared and my appetite has returned.  How's your day going?
> 
> (And thank you for paying for my meds)


Here's an example of your benefits to me -- the pharmacy just called to say my rescue inhaler prescription is ready.  List price is about $422.  Anybody can print out a GoodRX coupon to discount that to $331.  The Medicare Part D price is $44.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are all your meds working?
> Obviously you're breathing, the question is are you coherent?


I'm the smartest person with whom you have ever had a long conversation.

Change my mind.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Here's an example of your benefits to me -- the pharmacy just called to say my rescue inhaler prescription is ready.  List price is about $422.  Anybody can print out a GoodRX coupon to discount that to $331.  The Medicare Part D price is $44.


And even better - with my new AARP MedicareComplete insured by UnitedHealthCare and provided through Sharp Rees Stealy Rancho Bernardo (located where the RB Hooters used to be) I pay about $25/month, which would be $0 if I had signed up for Part D when I started Medicare 7 years ago.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The Riddler returns.


Where's The Riddler today?  We need amusement!


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Where's The Riddler today?  We need amusement!


The signs all say Iran, but I don't see what they gain from it, other than a Kim-like demonstration of capability.  Of course, the Iranian government has a history of lack of control of radical elements in their culture dating back at least to when the CIA funded some of them to put the Shah on the Peacock Throne.  Maybe there is some internal group that is getting impatient and wants to start something NOW!  

Or maybe it is t playing tail wagging the dog?

Or maybe it is lefty-liberal-commie group trying to make it look like t is playing tail wagging the dog?

Which Riddler screenplay is most appealing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it is your belief that the directly targeted social media campaign didn't cause one person to stay away from the polls?
> 
> The black voter turnout rate declined for the first time in 20 years in a presidential election, falling to 59.6% in 2016
> 
> https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2017/05/12/black-voter-turnout-fell-in-2016-even-as-a-record-number-of-americans-cast-ballots/


Who cares? At least Hillary isn’t our president.


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember this "news"?


Still living it up in '16, are ya'? Had that tweet at your fingertips?
Whatever works!


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you people think is behind these oil tanker "attacks" in the middle east?
> I have my ideas, but I'd like to hear from the peanut gallery before I tell all of you why you are wrong.


Maybe there are attacks, maybe not. Maybe it's Iran, could be US intelligence. Who knows?
Maybe there's a tanker, maybe not.
First there is a mountain, then there is no mountain, then there is...


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares? At least Hillary isn’t our president.


 In your head, she is VP and Obama is president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2019)

messy said:


> In your head, she is VP and Obama is president.


Sound more like what’s is your head.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares? At least Hillary isn’t our president.


Yes comrade, Vlad's feelings exactly. He made sure his fear was yours as well and I see the strings are still attached.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes comrade, Vlad's feelings exactly. He made sure his fear was yours as well and I see the strings are still attached.


I hope that made sense to somebody.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Somehow I don't see you as a big Huffington Post reader.


Bingo.
You figured out a riddle.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The Riddler returns.


*The " Diddler " pontificates......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and I am up to the hour on my meds - you know - the ones you are paying the bulk of the cost for with your Medicare taxes.


*And.....................*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm the smartest person with whom you have ever had a long conversation.
> 
> Change my mind.


That's funny!

A guy who thinks he's smart yet can't recall his own post..

A guy who believes Russia spies on everyone who enters their country.

A guy who wants to know what other guys urinal habits are.

A guy who believes everything the left wing media tells him.

A guy who thinks he knows Baseball.

A guy who has to create a thread about himeself.

A guy who likes to post about how smart he is.

But the best part...a guy who lies.

Happy Fathers Day E.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Where's The Riddler today?  We need amusement!


How many of you are there?
If Im gone, just entertain yourself with all the rest of your selves.

This post is for all of you, and its on the house.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's funny!
> 
> A guy who thinks he's smart yet can't recall his own post..
> 
> ...


Why does Multi keep standing up for Russia? You sound like Trump. Of course they spy on an inordinate amount of visitors and always have...that isn’t news.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many of you are there?
> If Im gone, just entertain yourself with all the rest of your selves.


Hey Ricky, pull up some more Trump ‘16 election videos to keep yourself happy this weekend.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Ricky, pull up some more Trump ‘16 election videos to keep yourself happy this weekend.


Those are for you.
You're welcome.

signed, giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Why does Multi keep standing up for Russia? You sound like Trump. Of course they spy on an inordinate amount of visitors and always have...that isn’t news.


What super power does not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Ricky, pull up some more Trump ‘16 election videos to keep yourself happy this weekend.


They never ever get old, unlike Hillary and Grampa Joe.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's funny!
> 
> A guy who thinks he's smart yet can't recall his own post..
> 
> ...


Some of those are your lies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many of you are there?
> If Im gone, just entertain yourself with all the rest of your selves.
> 
> This post is for all of you, and its on the house.


As in "he who smelt it dealt it" and you have always been the one accusing others of having multiple id's in here . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As in "he who smelt it dealt it" and you have always been the one accusing others of having multiple id's in here . . .


I didnt accuse anyone of anything.
espola referred to himself as "we".
He does it all the time.
"We" or you are always trying to pick fights with me, geeez.
I make a point of trying to be civil to everyone.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt accuse anyone of anything.
> espola referred to himself as "we".
> He does it all the time.
> "We" or you are always trying to pick fights with me, geeez.
> I make a point of trying to be civil to everyone.


How about some examples of when I used "we" did you not like?  Please try to be specific.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> How about some examples of when I used "we" did you not like?  Please try to be specific.


Who said I didn't like it?
We think its hilarious!


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who said I didn't like it?
> We think its hilarious!


So, as usual, nothing.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What super power does not?


So the Trump guys on here all stick up for Putin.
Let’s see how that plays going forward...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What super power does not?


So why do you people keep standing up for Putin/Russia?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Where's The Riddler today?  We need amusement!


We thank you for your concern.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> So the Trump guys on here all stick up for Putin.
> Let’s see how that plays going forward...


Can you tell Vladimir that Trump will have more "flexibility after the election"?
We would appreciate that.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you tell Vladimir that Trump will have more "flexibility after the election"?
> We would appreciate that.


It is curious though. You Trump guys all immediately stick up for Putin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you tell Vladimir that Trump will have more "flexibility after the election"?
> We would appreciate that.


So butt hurt, so petty, so willing to ignore a mountain to point out a mole hill in a totally partisan and highly 'selective' manner.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So why do you people keep standing up for Putin/Russia?





messy said:


> It is curious though. You Trump guys all immediately stick up for Putin.


Show us. (me)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> It is curious though. You Trump guys all immediately stick up for Putin.


For t nation its all about t and Putin obviously has t by the short hairs in one way or another, or more than one way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> So the Trump guys on here all stick up for Putin.
> Let’s see how that plays going forward...


You nutjobs are reading from the same play book.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You nutjobs are reading from the same play book.


Do you mean reality?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You nutjobs are reading from the same play book.


The truth only has one version.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean reality?


Oh right.  Mueller.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> The truth only has one version.


Oh right.  Mueller’s version.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh right.  Mueller’s version.


Do you mean the version you have been told to believe? . . . talk about "message discipline", you and yours display it here daily.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh right.  Mueller’s version.


I think you are on record here as saying (or at least hinting) that "Mueller's version" clears t of everything.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many of you are there?
> If Im gone, just entertain yourself with all the rest of your selves.
> 
> This post is for all of you, and its on the house.


*The Liberals are in panic mode as of present, I've noticed a stark *
*change in " Their " posting habits since Robert ( Uranium One ) Mueller*
*went on National TV ( Only slightly drunk ) and issued that ridiculous*
*self serving commentary that was not very well thought out.*

*It seems the swirling waters of the DC toilet are slowly dragging more and*
*more Democrats towards the eventual " S " trap.....*

*It didn't take a Genius to know where the handle was, it just took an outsider*
*to push it down....the rest were/are scared " shitless " of the impending *
*stoppage due to large piles of crap in the bowl...that's where the simple*
*knowledge of " plunging " comes in...that doesn't require a Genius either.*
*Just the ability to withstand the shit smell and know you are going to be*
*wearing some while clearing the trap repeatedly.....*


*POTUS is plunging the political SHIT*
*while the Democrats panic n plug....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean the version you have been told to believe? . . . talk
> about "*message discipline*", you and yours display it here daily.



*Yes we do ...!*

*




*

*And it's very easy to point out the source of the " Crap "..!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you mean the version you have been told to believe? . . . talk about "message discipline", you and yours display it here daily.


What does Barr believe?
That is the only question that really matters besides the one that you dummies won’t answer, 
how the fuck did you lose to this guy?
Too Funny.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does Barr believe?
> That is the only question that really matters besides the one that you dummies won’t answer,
> how the fuck did you lose to this guy?
> Too Funny.


Who knows what Barr believes?  He acts like t's defense lawyer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Who knows what Barr believes?  He acts like t's defense lawyer.


Well after Holder he probably figures thats the new gig.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well after Holder he probably figures thats the new gig.


Again, t does everything your type has falsely accused others of for the last 10 years but now you are proud he is the one, actually, doing it.

Again, why do you hate America so much?

Why do you enjoy, even applaud, the dismantling of the American system, eh comrade?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

. . . the image of a black family residing in the White House sure twisted you people's minds . . . and brought you out of the woodwork.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you people think is behind these oil tanker "attacks" in the middle east?
> I have my ideas, but I'd like to hear from the peanut gallery before I tell all of you why you are wrong.


Is it your turn yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I think you are on record here as saying (or at least hinting) that "Mueller's version" clears t of everything.


Show me.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show me.


http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/the-inevitable-new-the-inevitable-trump-mocking-thread.14460/page-958#post-269748


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Why does Multi keep standing up for Russia? You sound like Trump. Of course they spy on an inordinate amount of visitors and always have...that isn’t news.


Inordinate is not what E posted. He posted ALL.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Some of those are your lies.


Glad to see your finally admitting that you lie. Well done E!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . the image of a black family residing in the White House sure twisted you people's minds . . . and brought you out of the woodwork.


You know Obama is mostly white, right?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Some of those are your lies.


Glad to see your finally admitting that you lie. Well done E!


messy said:


> It is curious though. You Trump guys all immediately stick up for Putin.



You must be taking E's meds then..


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Inordinate is not what E posted. He posted ALL.


They screen ALL and select the most interesting for special treatment, including audio and video recording, tapped phones and internet access, and "friendly gestures by common citizens" who are really agents trying to get information by accident or lack of caution - according to the briefing I got.

You don't think t was an interesting enough figure to get the full treatment?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know Obama is mostly white, right?


Yeah, but this is America, where the "one-drop" rule is common.  Isn't that what you learned in your neighborhood?  

And just how much "white" (by any definition you would like to provide) is from his father?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Glad to see your finally admitting that you lie. Well done E!
> 
> 
> 
> You must be taking E's meds then..


Twisting my words doesn't make yours any truer.  Is that all you got today?


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Who knows what Barr believes?  He acts like t's defense lawyer.


*I see you buy the FAKE NEWS AND THEIR LIES.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I see you buy the FAKE NEWS AND THEIR LIES.....*


Anyone who pays attention can see Barr is protecting t at all cost, first of all his reputation. This will be his, and many others in the t admins, last job anywhere near public service . . . besides possibly wearing an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Yeah, but this is America, where the "one-drop" rule is common.  Isn't that what you learned in your neighborhood?
> 
> And just how much "white" (by any definition you would like to provide) is from his father?



*Which Father is his......you have NO footing to stand on*
*Biologically because the TRUTH has been erased.*

*Is it  " X "...*
*Is it  Y....*
*or*
*Is it Z...*

*Who really is his Father...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone who pays attention can see Barr is protecting t at all cost, first of all his reputation. This will be his, and many others in the t admins, last job anywhere near public service . . . besides possibly wearing an orange jumpsuit.


*He not protecting anyone....*
*He's going to go after a whole bunch on YOUR side...*
*He's got YOU DIMMIES so scared your posting irrational FAKE NEWS 24/7.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Yeah, but this is America, where the "one-drop" rule is common.  Isn't that what you learned in your neighborhood?
> 
> And just how much "white" (by any definition you would like to provide) is from his father?


I don’t know, but I think it’s funny when people claim to be something they are not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don’t know, but I think it’s funny when people claim to be something they are not.


Then you must find t hilarious as he is nothing he claims to be, in fact, in many cases, he is the complete opposite.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Is it your turn yet?


Hello?  Even out on an emergency jammed-disposer call you can check this, right?

A riddle's not funny without the punchline (unless the lack of punchline is the joke).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, t does everything your type has falsely accused others of for the last 10 years but now you are proud he is the one, actually, doing it.
> 
> Again, why do you hate America so much?
> 
> Why do you enjoy, even applaud, the dismantling of the American system, eh comrade?


Nothing more dismantling than 6 consecutive years of QE under Obama.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/the-inevitable-new-the-inevitable-trump-mocking-thread.14460/page-958#post-269748


Milk with your tea?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing more dismantling than 6 consecutive years of QE under Obama.


Wait on it . . . wait on it . . . QED


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Milk with your tea?


Again, show me how your hypothesis is true. Just saying shit don't cut it with me polly, prove it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Yeah, but this is America, where the "one-drop" rule is common.  Isn't that what you learned in your neighborhood?
> 
> And just how much "white" (by any definition you would like to provide) is from his father?


I guess Im black, then.
Who da thunk?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Is it your turn yet?


We are just entertaining offers at this point.
Its my football, remember?

So far, there has been nothing put forward worth responding to from any of you people.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We are just entertaining offers at this point.
> Its my football, remember?
> 
> So far, there has been nothing put forward worth responding to from any of you people.


Loser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Loser.


He's trying to learn how to get out of the truck and be relevant. He is attempting a virtual judo match . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's trying to learn how to get out of the truck and be relevant. He is attempting a virtual judo match . . .


I love how you two complete each other.
Its like a father and son duet, only more gay.
(not judging)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, show me how your hypothesis is true. Just saying shit don't cut it with me polly, prove it.


Not interested in cuttin’ it for you Huspola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not interested in cuttin’ it for you Huspola.


So once again nada, like always.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So once again nada, like always.


Always?  Gosh, you’re worse than I thought.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Glad to see your finally admitting that you lie. Well done E!
> 
> 
> 
> You must be taking E's meds then..


You’re the guy who stood up for Putin first, right? He doesn’t spy on all visitors?  Then your cronies here backed you up, right? So much like Trump, you’re a fan of Putin?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re the guy who stood up for Putin first, right? He doesn’t spy on all visitors?  Then your cronies here backed you up, right? So much like Trump, you’re a fan of Putin?


The desperation is palpable.
I'm almost embarrassed for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The desperation is palpable.
> I'm almost embarrassed for you.


You are confusing misbelief that people who once claimed exclusive patriotism who now side with Russia over America with desperation. Most likely, as with your ignorance, it's self-inflicted confusion.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The desperation is palpable.
> I'm almost embarrassed for you.


Who do you like better, Putin or Obama?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are confusing misbelief that people who once claimed exclusive patriotism who now side with Russia over America with desperation. Most likely, as with your ignorance, it's self-inflicted confusion.


I'll keep this in mind, thanks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Who do you like better, Putin or Obama?


Hmmm...
Who do you want me to like more?


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hmmm...
> Who do you want me to like more?


Thanks for making my point! You made it palpable!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for making my point! You made it palpable!


I didnt know palpable was one of the choices.
Who's palpable?
Wait, did you pick for me or what?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt know palpable was one of the choices.
> Who's palpable?
> Wait, did you pick for me or what?


Loser.  People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Loser.  People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Relax amigo.
I'm the guy who prays for you.
Trust me, you'll feel better.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re the guy who stood up for Putin first, right? He doesn’t spy on all visitors?  Then your cronies here backed you up, right? So much like Trump, you’re a fan of Putin?


How you manage to get thtough the day is a mystery to me. When and where did I ever stand up for Putin? Because E posted a lie and I called him out? Get a grip Wez...

But it is so cute how you try to come to your little buddies rescue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love how you two complete each other.
> Its like a father and son duet, only more gay.
> (not judging)


That. Was. Hilarious.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Twisting my words doesn't make yours any truer.  Is that all you got today?


C'mon Sunshine, you can do better then that! 

Now that you have admitted to being a liar you can make real progress with your recovery. Maybe someday you'll even be normal again...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> They screen ALL and select the most interesting for special treatment, including audio and video recording, tapped phones and internet access, and "friendly gestures by common citizens" who are really agents trying to get information by accident or lack of caution - according to the briefing I got.
> 
> You don't think t was an interesting enough figure to get the full treatment?


No, according to you they spy on EVERY foreigner who enters the country.

Nice try moron but you're not walking this back.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> How you manage to get thtough the day is a mystery to me. When and where did I ever stand up for Putin? Because E posted a lie and I called him out? Get a grip Wez...
> 
> But it is so cute how you try to come to your little buddies rescue.


What lie?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> C'mon Sunshine, you can do better then that!
> 
> Now that you have admitted to being a liar you can make real progress with your recovery. Maybe someday you'll even be normal again...


Liar.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> No, according to you they spy on EVERY foreigner who enters the country.
> 
> Nice try moron but you're not walking this back.


That is what I was told at a time when  I was possibly headed there.  Where do you get your info that they don't?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

I have been pondering this for some time now,
why do Hispanics go to the beach with no bathing suit?
They just go in the water with their street clothes, can’t figure it out. Just went to a nice dinner at the beach and our beach front view include a family of illegals swimming in there sweatshirts and rolled up pants.
Fucking California.
Build that Wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> What lie?


You lie so much you can’t keep track?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for making my point! You made it palpable!


You know he voted for Obama, right?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You lie so much you can’t keep track?


It's easy to keep track of zero.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> It's easy to keep track of zero.


Liar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know he voted for Obama, right?


It was either him or McCain.
I flipped the coin and went with Bomma.
Voted for Mitt the second time even though he was almost as bad as McCain.
Does anyone remember the debate gaf?
Obama just melted down.
It was hard to watch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was either him or McCain.
> I flipped the coin and went with Bomma.
> Voted for Mitt the second time even though he was almost as bad as McCain.


. . . and never supported t until the last ballot was tallied (aka stayed in the truck in 2016 until after the result).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and never supported t until the last ballot was tallied (aka stayed in the truck in 2016 until after the result).


Smart people didn’t make the predictions that you sheep did.....baaaaaaaa


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was either him or McCain.
> I flipped the coin and went with Bomma.
> Voted for Mitt the second time even though he was almost as bad as McCain.
> Does anyone remember the debate gaf?
> ...


What gaf was that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and never supported t until the last ballot was tallied (aka stayed in the truck in 2016 until after the result).


Here is that lie you have been denying, again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> That is what I was told at a time when  I was possibly headed there.  Where do you get your info that they don't?


So you believe everything your told.. interesting. That explains a ton.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you believe everything your told.. interesting. That explains a ton.


The source had better credibility than you.  It was a required security briefing.  You're just a proven liar on the internet.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 16, 2019)

espola said:


> The source had better credibility than you.  It was a required security briefing.  You're just a proven liar on the internet.


Keep trying Sunshine. Your lies are well documented on this forum and your attempts to deflect them is just further proof to the how low you are willing to stoop to continue your deceitful ways.

I used to think you were an alright guy. That is until I witnessed your lies first hand. You seriously need help. No really. Get some help. You'll thank me later...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What gaf was that?


Watch the entire 1st debate.
The American Stazi has wiped all the clips from utube.
Obama folded like a cheap suit, and had to be rescued by his comrade debate coordinator.

Obama got shaped up and handled himself well in the next two debates.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was either him or McCain.
> I flipped the coin and went with Bomma.
> Voted for Mitt the second time even though he was almost as bad as McCain.
> Does anyone remember the debate gaf?
> ...


"I can't . . . I . . . the last one, I can't"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and never supported t until the last ballot was tallied (aka stayed in the truck in 2016 until after the result).


Aff came out early in support for McCain...you can look it up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Aff came out early in support for McCain...you can look it up.


I did, especially when he hired Palin as his VP.
I voted for Obama, though.

I came out early for Trump too and "stayed the course".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I did, especially when he hired Palin as his VP.
> I voted for Obama, though.
> 
> I came out early for Trump too and "stayed the course".


You did indeed supported Trump early on and if Daffy knew how he could look that up also....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I did, especially when he hired Palin as his VP.
> I voted for Obama, though.
> 
> I came out early for Trump too and "stayed the course".


Liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You did indeed supported Trump early on and if Daffy knew how he could look that up also....


Early on in his presidency after the results were in. You have proven your lack of memory, as has aff, and lack of integrity as well . . . yep, you lose again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Liar.


I dont know what your hangup with this is.
It's a little strange.
Are you just trolling or is it something like a turret's tic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2019)

https://t.co/8ZwJQyqJAn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/8ZwJQyqJAn


_2020 presidential hopeful Bernie Sanders – who thinks Americans would be “delighted” to pay more in taxes – touted his ‘Economic Bill of Rights” during a Wednesday speech about Democratic Socialism. _

Taxes and Rights......only a democrat could mix those two together and sell it to the public.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know what your hangup with this is.
> It's a little strange.
> Are you just trolling or is it something like a turret's tic.


Just a reminder about how long you stayed in the truck, as you usually do. Its ok, you weren't a true believer, but you are now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know what your hangup with this is.
> It's a little strange.
> Are you just trolling or is it something like a turret's tic.


. . . and "turret's tic"? I might borrow that in response to dizzy when he says the same things over and over again for days, weeks, years like a parrot . . .


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know what your hangup with this is.
> It's a little strange.
> Are you just trolling or is it something like a turret's tic.


Tourette's. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_Gilles_de_la_Tourette


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Tourette's.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_Gilles_de_la_Tourette


The nutters in here could sure use a guy like that to help them understand why they are like they are.


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep trying Sunshine. Your lies are well documented on this forum and your attempts to deflect them is just further proof to the how low you are willing to stoop to continue your deceitful ways.
> 
> I used to think you were an alright guy. That is until I witnessed your lies first hand. You seriously need help. No really. Get some help. You'll thank me later...


Since you claim to have better records or recollections of my posting history than I do, perhaps you could consult your archives to see how I deal with lying bullies.

Or maybe you could conduct a poll and prove my point about how useless they are in here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Since you claim to have better records or recollections of my posting history than I do, perhaps you could consult your archives to see how I deal with lying bullies.
> 
> Or maybe you could conduct a poll and prove my point about how useless they are in here.


Speaking of useless.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Hello?  Even out on an emergency jammed-disposer call you can check this, right?
> 
> A riddle's not funny without the punchline (unless the lack of punchline is the joke).



*Are you a " Punch Line "*
*or*
*The " Joke "*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Since you claim to have better records or recollections of
> my posting history than I do, perhaps you could consult your
> archives to see how I deal with lying bullies. ***
> *How do you " Deal " with yourself.....*
> ...


**/**  Two questions Spola needs to contemplate personally....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Since you claim to have better records or recollections of my posting history than I do, perhaps you could consult your archives to see how I deal with lying bullies.
> 
> Or maybe you could conduct a poll and prove my point about how useless they are in here.


I think you're off your meds again. 

Please consult your physician for proper dosage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2019)

*Four people are SHOT at the Raptors NBA victory parade sending swathes of the two million fans who packed Toronto streets fleeing in terror before police take three suspects into custody*
By Alex Raskin Sports News Editor For Dailymail.com and Reuters and Associated Press09:08 EDT 17 Jun 2019, updated 19:40 EDT 17 Jun 2019







+64

*3.6k*shares
394 comments
*Latest From MailOnline*




*Four people were shot following Monday's victory parade in Toronto, celebrating the Raptors' first NBA title*
*As police told the Daily Mail, both victims sustained serious, but not life-threatening injuries*
*Three suspects have been arrested and two firearms were recovered, according to police*
*Raptors fans began lining up along the route for Monday's victory parade on Sunday evening following the team's six-game NBA Finals win over the two-time defending champion Golden State Warriors *
*The parade started at 10am ET at Exhibition Place's Princes' Gates and ended at Nathan Phillips Square, where a post-parade rally was held. The shooting took place near the square, causing hundreds or thousands to flee*
*Prior to the shooting, mayor John Tory declared Monday 'We The North' day to honor the team *
*Both rapper Drake and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau attended Monday's parade with the team *
Trudeau, Toronto Mayor John Tory, Ontario Premier Doug Ford and the Raptors players remained on stage while the ceremony was briefly interrupted. The incident occurred near the end of Monday's festivities 







+64
People take cover after reports of shots fired in the area where crowds gathered in Nathan Phillips Square to celebrate the Toronto Raptors NBA title 
Four people were shot at a rally following the Raptors' championship parade in Toronto on Monday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

*Women should not be street cops.*

*Sacramento cop fatally shot by gunman in ambush, suspect surrenders after 8-hour standoff: report*

 By Edmund DeMarche, Bradford Betz | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Early on in his presidency after the results were in. You have proven your lack of memory, as has aff, and lack of integrity as well . . . yep, you lose again.


You proven what a delusion lying piece of shit you are and remain.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and "turret's tic"? I might borrow that in response to dizzy when he says the same things over and over again for days, weeks, years like a parrot . . .


You've been caught parroting more than anyone in the kitchen, you Daffy bitch you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You've been caught parroting more than anyone in the kitchen, you Daffy bitch you.


Take a deep breath . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You proven what a delusion lying piece of shit you are and remain.


You are are suffering, its sad to watch.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are are suffering, its sad to watch.


It's no longer sad.  It is expected.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You proven what a delusion lying piece of shit you are and remain.


No argument here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2019)

Smart power




Whoopi Goldberg: Maybe Mitch McConnell Owes Barack Reparations for Not Helping Him as President (Like Dems Help Trump?)

Posted at 9:07 pm on June 20, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

[Screenshot from TheDC Shorts, 










To all you millions of RedState readers who love The View: This one’s for you.

On Thursday, the gals discussed Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell’s argument against reparations during a congressional hearing the day before.

Here’s what Mitch pitched:

“I don’t think reparations for something that happened 150 years ago, for whom none of us currently living are responsible, is a good idea.”

Makes sense.

I’d like to add: How would you know whose relatives did what? And how would you know whose relatives had what done to them?

And why stop at racial lines?

And why stop at slavery?

Why not force families in solved cold case files to pay other families?





If we decide that, for every bad deed, there’s a burden incumbent upon relatives, we’re gonna need the biggest government bureaucracy in the history of the world to sort that out. And that bureaucracy’s gonna cost me money and stress me out. Now I want their grandchildren to pay my grandchildren.

Back to Mitch:

He referenced the vast social evolution we’ve experienced since the end of slavery, noting civil rights legislation and the election of “an African-American president.”

_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2019)

Boom: Condi Rice Rejects Journo’s Insinuation That Race Relations Are Worse Under Trump

Posted at 8:30 pm on June 20, 2019 by Sister Toldjah

_ 






Former Sec. of State Condoleezza Rice speaks on “Third Hour Today” – 6/20/19. Screen grab via NBC News.





Former Sec. of State Condoleezza Rice did an interview Thursday on NBC News‘s “Third Hour Today” program where they talked about a number of issues including the border crisis, the Mueller report, and the racism Rice experienced growing up.

Throughout the interview, NBC News journo Sheinelle Jones repeatedly kept trying to draw out Rice’s opinions on whether or not Trump should be impeached and what she thought of the Mueller report. Rice made it clear she wasn’t going to second guess Mueller nor Congress.

When Jones turned to questions about how things are today race-wise compared to how things were when Rice was a child, Rice wasn’t having it.





Here’s the transcript of the exchange, via Newsbusters:

JONES: There are people who will say it feels worse now when we’re talking about race, or it just feels like a divisive environment. 

RICE: Look, it sure doesn’t feel worse than when I grew up in Jim Crow Alabama, okay? So let’s drop this notion that we’re worse race relations today than we were in the past. Really? That means we’ve made no progress, really? And so, I think the hyperbole about how much worse it is isn’t doing us any good. We still – this country’s never going to be color blind. We had the initial original sin of slavery. It’s still with us.

JONES: So for people who say, you know what, it’s top down, it starts with the President, it starts with the words that he speaks.

RICE: Oh, come on, alright. I would be the first to say we need to watch our language about race. We need to watch that we don’t use dog whistles to people who – but when we start saying, “Oh, you know, it’s worse today,” no, they’re not.

Watch the segment below:



_
*Now see the difference, no victim here.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Take a deep breath . . .


Have a clear and original thought....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are are suffering, its sad to watch.


More projecting from Daffy....pathetic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2019)

espola said:


> It's no longer sad.  It is expected.


Like wise...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like wise...


Quit crying. Your playing the victim is typical extreme right wing nutter behavior. Poor little lion, its everyone else who is at fault and holding you back right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Smart power
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After 6 straight years of QE help from the Fed what kind of help does Bloopie think Barack can get from Mitchie?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit crying. Your playing the victim is typical extreme right wing nutter behavior. Poor little lion, its everyone else who is at fault and holding you back right?


Pointing out Magoo's horseshit and your nonsense is hardly crying.
The only thing I'm a victim of is your incessant stupidity and projecting.
My life is blessed and pinheads like you leave me shaking my head and laughing out loud, making me that much more grateful.
You continue removing all doubt with each new post, please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pointing out Magoo's horseshit and your nonsense is hardly crying.
> The only thing I'm a victim of is your incessant stupidity and projecting.
> My life is blessed and pinheads like you leave me shaking my head and laughing out loud, making me that much more grateful.
> You continue removing all doubt with each new post, please continue.


Blah blah blah, you certainly believe your way is the only way, good luck with all that and maybe pull the 2x4 outta your ass so you quit being so self-centered.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2019)

*Looks like the libs plan is working, we need Trump for another term.*
*At least.*

*Texas gained almost nine Hispanic residents for every additional white resident last year*
New census estimates show Texas' Hispanic population growth continues to surpass white population growth, with Hispanics on pace to soon represent a plurality.

BY ALEXA URA AND CONNIE HANZHANG JIN JUNE 20, 201912 AM






Hispanics are expected to become the largest population group in Texas as soon as 2022.  Eddie Seal for The Texas Tribune
The gap between Texas’ Hispanic and white populations continued to narrow last year when the state gained almost nine Hispanic residents for every additional white resident.

With Hispanics expected to become the largest population group in Texas as soon as 2022, new population estimates released Thursday by the U.S. Census Bureau showed the Hispanic population climbed to nearly 11.4 million — an annual gain of 214,736 through July 2018 and an increase of 1.9 million since 2010


----------



## Racist Joe (Jun 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Looks like the libs plan is working, we need Trump for another term.*
> *At least.*
> 
> *Texas gained almost nine Hispanic residents for every additional white resident last year*
> ...


Four More Years!  Enough time to fully implement the final solution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

*Lefty cop haters celebrate murder of young female Sacramento rookie cop*
By Monica Showalter
Apparently, the blood hadn't even dried on the pavement when the cop-haters turned up to celebrate the murder of a Sacramento rookie female police officer, killed by a domestic-violence lunatic in the line of duty.

Daily Caller has the appalling story about how these people, undoubtedly all leftists because nobody on the right supports this kind of behavior, sprang into action:

Several bystanders taunted Sacramento police officers Wednesday as they worked near the scene of a line-of-duty shooting that took the life of a female rookie.

Jay McDonald, Vice President of the National Fraternal Order of Police, issued a statement about the incident Friday:

“While her family and her brother and sister officers were just learning of Officer Tara O’Sullivan’s tragic death, police haters in Sacramento made numerous comments celebrating Officer O’Sullivan’s murder and disparaging police,” it read in part.

Someone died trying to resolve a domestic violence dispute, acting as a peacemaker in a dangerous circumstance, and there are creeps who cheer?

It's unbelievable. 

The Daily Caller links to an actual video of the protestors taunting and heckling the police officers who were trying to mop up after the horrific incident. The mental anguish they endured - first from the death of someone they knew - and then in the ugly rants of the barbarians whose paths they had no choice but to cross, must have been awful. It certainly explains why a press release had to go out.




Matthew Keys

✔@MatthewKeysLive
https://twitter.com/MatthewKeysLive/status/1141592406128594944

VIDEO: Sacramento Police (@SacPolice) taunted by gawkers near the scene of a shooting that injured one of their fellow officers on Wednesday


521
11:23 PM - Jun 19, 2019

1,269 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy


It rather resembles the acts of people who shoot at firefighters trying to douse flames in infernos.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Lefty cop haters celebrate murder of young female Sacramento rookie cop*
> By Monica Showalter
> Apparently, the blood hadn't even dried on the pavement when the cop-haters turned up to celebrate the murder of a Sacramento rookie female police officer, killed by a domestic-violence lunatic in the line of duty.
> 
> ...


You really enjoy posting  inflammatory stuff from clickbait websites to make people angry ajd scared.
It has been a successful business and marketing approach by Fox and Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You really enjoy posting  inflammatory stuff from clickbait websites to make people angry ajd scared.
> It has been a successful business and marketing approach by Fox and Trump.


Only idiots believe or post crap like that . . . he's just sore because t has turned out to be just who we said he was.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You really enjoy posting  inflammatory stuff from clickbait websites to make people angry ajd scared.
> It has been a successful business and marketing approach by Fox and Trump.


Quiet I’m educating you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Four More Years!  Enough time to fully implement the final solution.


We already did that to Clinton, Biden is the next one in the box. 
How could you vote for those types?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You really enjoy posting  inflammatory stuff from clickbait websites to make people angry ajd scared.
> It has been a successful business and marketing approach by Fox and Trump.



*‘Just Kill Him, Brother’: A Widow’s Harrowing Story Of South African ‘Farm Attacks’ The Media Dismisses*
June 22nd, 2019
_





An EFF supporter is seen ahead of a protest march. Brent Stirton/Getty Images


Mariandra Heunis and her children are the survivors of a vicious, dead-of-night attack on her family. Her husband — her childrens’ father — is not. He was killed in their home outside Pretoria, South Africa, in what has come to be called a “farm attack — the targeted terrorizing of farmers in a country with a long history of strife over race and land.

Mariandra, her husband, and their three little girls were asleep when the two armed attackers came. She was eight months pregnant with a son Johann Heunis would never meet — Mariandra gave birth just five days after she buried him.





“You hear about these horrific stories and you really hope it never happens to you,” Mariandra told the Daily Caller. “And somehow you never expect it to happen to you. Until it does.”

While the South African government denies the problem, and news sites such as BBC and The Washington Post raced to debunk farm attacks after President Donald Trump tweeted about it in August 2018, attacks appear to have risen from between 100 and 200 in 2012 to over 400 in the past year. Meanwhile, South Africa’s president and his party have vowed to move forward with a plan to amend the constitution to allow for the seizure of farmland owned by white Africans to give the land to black Africans.

“The government dismisses it,” Mariandra says. “The government denies that it’s happening.”
_


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘Just Kill Him, Brother’: A Widow’s Harrowing Story Of South African ‘Farm Attacks’ The Media Dismisses*
> June 22nd, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


Careful, Joe. I hear the blacks are getting ready to take your house.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Take a deep breath . . .





Hüsker Dü said:


> You are are suffering, its sad to watch.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit crying. Your playing the victim is typical extreme right wing nutter behavior. Poor little lion, its everyone else who is at fault and holding you back right?





Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah blah blah, you certainly believe your way is the only way, good luck with all that and maybe
> pull the 2x4 outta your ass so you quit being so self-centered.



*Poor Poor Rodent....it's just another one of those days again....isn't it.*
*You support an Evil, Criminal Political Party that was founded on *
*Slavery and Racism.....and created their Terrorist arm " The Klu Klux Klan "*
*And with each passing day more gets exposed about the corrupt disgusting *
*nature of the Democratic Party....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Careful, Joe. I hear the blacks are getting ready to take your house.


*You can make light of it, but that mentality is buried DEEP within the Democratic Party....*
*Just follow Kamala Harris and her speeches as of late...she's VERY desperate to stay*
*in the hunt and she's throwing her cards on the table early ....!*

*Another one is Cory Booker....he's not as out spoken yet as Kamala, but he's showing signs*
*of desperation...!*


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You can make light of it, but that mentality is buried DEEP within the Democratic Party....*
> *Just follow Kamala Harris and her speeches as of late...she's VERY desperate to stay*
> *in the hunt and she's throwing her cards on the table early ....!*
> 
> ...


Dude you ain’t kidding. Booker and Kamala are invading white neighborhoods and committing oratorical rape and mayhem. It is deep, you’re right. It’s because they’re non-whites. I mean, remember the socialist Obama? He turned us Commie because he wasn’t white. Sheee-yit, he warnt  even ‘Murican.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Dude you ain’t kidding. Booker and Kamala are invading white neighborhoods and committing oratorical rape and mayhem. It is deep, you’re right. It’s because they’re non-whites. I mean, remember the socialist Obama? He turned us Commie because he wasn’t white. Sheee-yit, he warnt  even ‘Murican.


*Thanks for taking the " Bait " so early....*

*Ya dumb as a rock RACIST !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Thanks for taking the " Bait " so early....*
> 
> *Ya dumb as a rock RACIST !*


Nice try.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try.


*It was wasn't it.....and he fell right into the trap just as*
*YOU have many a time....*

*You wear your Racism Proudly as proven by multitudes of *
*disgusting posts on this very forum....*

*DEMOCRATS = KKK = RACISTS*

*Go ahead...! Try and dispute it !*

*Dumb as a Rock II !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Careful, Joe. I hear the blacks are getting ready to take your house.


They can have it, but they better be ready to fight for it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Dude you ain’t kidding. Booker and Kamala are invading white neighborhoods and committing oratorical rape and mayhem. It is deep, you’re right. It’s because they’re non-whites. I mean, remember the socialist Obama? He turned us Commie because he wasn’t white. Sheee-yit, he warnt  even ‘Murican.


Wez... why are you so racist?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They can have it, but they better be ready to fight for it.


No one wants your cardboard box down in the spillway.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one wants your cardboard box down in the spillway.


You don’t like anyone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don’t like anyone.


Irony yet again.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It was wasn't it.....and he fell right into the trap just as*
> *YOU have many a time....*
> 
> *You wear your Racism Proudly as proven by multitudes of *
> ...


Damn straight. Dems even have Proud Boys at their campaign rallies!
And they have Richard Spencer too!
Dems=KKK.
You're  smart, Nono!


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wez... why are you so racist?


Who wouldn’t be, with a name like Wez? The blacks are coming to take our farms!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony yet again.


You are your fathers daughter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wez... why are you so racist?


Wait, Wez??!? As in Wezpola?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wait, Wez??!? As in Wezpola?


Wesdumb, the mother hater.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Who wouldn’t be, with a name like Wez? The blacks are coming to take our farms!


Is "blacks" a colloquial reference to collection agency reps and banks? Cuz that's who takes farms in America.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one wants your cardboard box down in the spillway.


*You are commenting to the wrong poster " Low Intellect Rodent "*

*Let me help you...." Messy " Financial lives in Lowe's Cardboard Boxes.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are commenting to the wrong poster " Low Intellect Rodent "*
> 
> *Let me help you...." Messy " Financial lives in Lowe's Cardboard Boxes.*


Don't hate the player . . . especially when you ain't one.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't hate the player . . . especially when you ain't one.


*You ain't a " Player " nor are your Pony Pals " Messy " N Spola.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You ain't a " Player " nor are your Pony Pals " Messy " N Spola.....*


You shouldn't cry in public like that it's unbecoming your station in life . . . that of forum lunatic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is "blacks" a colloquial reference to collection agency reps and banks? Cuz that's who takes farms in America.


Is that what they told you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that what they told you?


Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes.


Hanapaa!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!


You know any farmers?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You shouldn't cry in public like that it's unbecoming your station in life . . . that of forum lunatic.




*You have about 1100 MORE posts .....*
*9,714 to be exact, and about 9,699 of*
*those are as worthless as tits on a boar hog....*

*You don't think, you react then regurgitate.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You have about 1100 MORE posts .....*
> *9,714 to be exact, and about 9,699 of*
> *those are as worthless as tits on a boar hog....*
> 
> *You don't think, you react then regurgitate.*


You are still crying I see, how sad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know any farmers?


Yes.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know any farmers?





Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.


He didn’t mean Maui pot farmers, ‘okole.  So no.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> He didn’t mean Maui pot farmers, ‘okole.  So no.


Pot farmers arenʻt farmers? Lol!  I also know potato farmers, dairy farmers, avocado farmers, sugar beet farmers, chicken farmers, pig farmers, dairy farmers, etc.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pot farmers arenʻt farmers? Lol!  I also know potato farmers, dairy farmers, avocado farmers, sugar beet farmers, chicken farmers, pig farmers, dairy farmers, etc.


Of course they’re farmers.  Where did I write they weren’t farmers?


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are still crying I see, how sad.



*Projecting again " Rodent "....*

*




*

*Time for you to go inside, nobody cares what *
*you think about POTUS....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2019)

Bubonic Plague In Los Angeles? Is California On The Verge Of Becoming A Third-World State?
Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | June 25, 2019
_ 







A lot has happened. We’re still dealing with the border crisis, the Democratic debates are about to begin, and Iran is rattling the war sabers. The city of Los Angeles should be thankful there are so many distractions. The Democrat-run urban center has become a total disgrace. And that’s very common among the Left coast.

_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Of course they’re farmers.  Where did I write they weren’t farmers?


You didnʻt, lolo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bubonic Plague In Los Angeles? Is California On The Verge Of Becoming A Third-World State?
> Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | June 25, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


I guess the economy isn't doing that well, for everyone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess the economy isn't doing that well, for everyone.


Annual 2 cent raises.  Looks about right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

That's as nice and simple as one could put it. Now THAT is real down home logic, something you city boys know nothing about.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess the economy isn't doing that well, for everyone.


The lefties in here continue to thump their chests and brag about how great California and it's wonderful economy is compared to other states.
Yet we have the highest poverty rate in the country, the highest tax burden and we are headed to being the leader in homelessness.
July first we have another gas tax increase....brilliant!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's as nice and simple as one could put it. Now THAT is real down home logic, something you city boys know nothing about.


Busy removing all doubt....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The lefties in here continue to thump their chests and brag about how great California and it's wonderful economy is compared to other states.
> Yet we have the highest poverty rate in the country, the highest tax burden and we are headed to being the leader in homelessness.
> July first we have another gas tax increase....brilliant!


Everyone wants to live here, even the poor . . . and those who always play the victim like you.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The lefties in here continue to thump their chests and brag about how great California and it's wonderful economy is compared to other states.
> Yet we have the highest poverty rate in the country, the highest tax burden and we are headed to being the leader in homelessness.
> July first we have another gas tax increase....brilliant!


Poor baby - you're not worth the effort for me to hunt down the crying baby meme.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone wants to live here, even the poor . . . and those who always play the victim like you.


Not like they used to.
We are becoming a laughing stock.

I just came back from a place where gas is 2.15 a gallon and fireworks on the 4th of July are still legal.


----------



## espola (Jun 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not like they used to.
> We are becoming a laughing stock.
> 
> I just came back from a place where gas is 2.15 a gallon and fireworks on the 4th of July are still legal.


Did you put a sparkler in your hat while you were fueling up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not like they used to.
> We are becoming a laughing stock.
> 
> I just came back from a place where gas is 2.15 a gallon and fireworks on the 4th of July are still legal.


Go back, I'll continue going forward.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you put a sparkler in your hat while you were fueling up?


The gas station scene in Zoolander.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess the economy isn't doing that well, for everyone.


*Liberal Policies are like the Plague................*


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go back, I'll continue going forward.


*Hmmmm.....forward for YOU seems to be down....*

*There ya go ...now just push...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone wants to live here, even the poor . . . and those who always play the victim like you.


I'm no victim.
Unless you count reading your blather as being a victim of your stupidity...
Pointing out the hypocrisy of ass wipes like yourself does not make one a victim.
This victim thing you continue to bring up is just more of your insecurities being projected upon others....
You really should just shut up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Poor baby - you're not worth the effort for me to hunt down the crying baby meme.


Only a fool would post that...a lying hypocritical fool.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you put a sparkler in your hat while you were fueling up?


Sounds like something you would do....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm no victim.
> Unless you count reading your blather as being a victim of your stupidity...
> Pointing out the hypocrisy of ass wipes like yourself does not make one a victim.
> This victim thing you continue to bring up is just more of your insecurities being projected upon others....
> You really should just shut up.


Rat lost his Thesaurus so he is stuck on the same thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm no victim.
> Unless you count reading your blather as being a victim of your stupidity...
> Pointing out the hypocrisy of ass wipes like yourself does not make one a victim.
> This victim thing you continue to bring up is just more of your insecurities being projected upon others....
> You really should just shut up.


Thing is you never do anything but cry, you never show any evidence to support your claims so you are just crying.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is you never do anything but cry, you never show any evidence to support your claims so you are just crying.


Stop crying huspola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Stop crying huspola.


Am I crying about him crying, but I see you find it humorous.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Stop crying huspola.


It's what he's best at.


----------



## espola (Jun 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> It's what he's best at.


Since you have declared yourself the local expert on things I post, I will bow to your memory.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone wants to live here, even the poor . . .
> and those who always play the victim like you.









*California has become the " The Lady across the street " ....*
*she looks " Kinda " appealing from a distance, but when *
*you get a closer look " Things Change " REAL quick ...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *California has become the " The Lady across the street " ....*
> *she looks " Kinda " appealing from a distance, but when *
> *you get a closer look " Things Change " REAL quick ...!*


Good from far, far from good.  Rajah.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *California has become the " The Lady across the street " ....*
> *she looks " Kinda " appealing from a distance, but when *
> *you get a closer look " Things Change " REAL quick ...!*


Get the fuck out then. Go back to where you came from, isn't that what you people scream at women and children?


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Since you have declared yourself the local expert
> on things I post, *I will bow to your memory *.


*My memory ( backed up by FACTS ) recalls You as a LIAR and a THIEF.
*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Maybe start a non-profit organization to look after them. Put your money where your ideas are at if it is such a good deal for America.  Otherwise stfu and do what your party says you stand for.  You cowards.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get the fuck out then. Go back to where you came from, isn't that what you people scream at women and children?



*Awww......the resident thump suckin" Little Fella " a wittle upset *
*with the TRUTH about how his Criminal Party has destroyed California....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is you never do anything but cry, you never show any evidence to support your claims so you are just crying.


You are fucking lying piece of shit...
I post articles regularly that you either can't under stand, choose not to read or simply refuse to respond to.
Once again:

*Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?*
Guess which state has the highest poverty rate in the country? Not Mississippi, New Mexico, or West Virginia, but California, where nearly one out of five residents is poor. That’s according to the Census Bureau’s Supplemental Poverty Measure, which factors in the cost of housing, food, utilities and clothing, and which includes noncash government assistance as a form of income.

Given robust job growth and the prosperity generated by several industries, it’s worth asking why California has fallen behind, especially when the state’s per-capita GDP increased approximately twice as much as the U.S. average over the five years ending in 2016 (12.5%, compared with 6.27%).

It’s not as though California policymakers have neglected to wage war on poverty. Sacramento and local governments have spent massive amounts in the cause. Several state and municipal benefit programs overlap with one another; in some cases, individuals with incomes 200% above the poverty line receive benefits. California state and local governments spent nearly $958 billion from 1992 through 2015 on public welfare programs, including cash-assistance payments, vendor payments and “other public welfare,” according to the Census Bureau. California, with 12% of the American population, is home today to about one in three of the nation’s welfare recipients.
*https://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-jackson-california-poverty-20180114-story.html*

*California Leads the Nation in Poverty*
I checked out the Census Bureau Supplemental Poverty Measure to find that, indeed, California has the highest percentage in poverty than any other state, of 20%, or 1 in 5.  This is 8 million Californians living in poverty.  We are slightly beat by the D.C., at 21%, not a good national reflection, being our nation’s Capitol, and the location of Embassies of foreign governments. But back to California. The US average is 14.7%, or 1 in 7. California is 36% higher than the US average.
https://sites.uci.edu/energyobserver/2018/06/23/california-leads-the-nation-in-poverty/

*California ranks No. 1 in poverty once again. Take one guess why.*
*https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/the-conversation/sd-california-poverty-rate-20180913-htmlstory.html*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are fucking lying piece of shit...
> I post articles regularly that you either can't under stand, choose not to read or simply refuse to respond to.
> Once again:
> 
> ...


And? Have I been arguing that point?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Have I been arguing that point?


You said "everyone wants to live here".
Was true when I was a kid. When Reagan was governor, and we had the best schools, roads and business climate in the country.
When taxation was something we all pulled together as a community to keep in check.
When the government worked for us, instead of stealing every last cent the middle class has left on the table, week in and week out.
Everyone doesn't want to live here anymore.

Do you know when it will change?
It will change when property values start diving.
People like messpola will wonder why his property taxes arent falling in lockstep with his property value. 
The state revenuers wont let the rope back out like they take it in, and even the 1% annual hikes compound and build over time.
What is the yearly tax bite on your three million dollar  beach house, hussy?

I'm not complaining. I'm just thinking out loud.
I do everything in my power to keep my affairs in order, and plan on staying in California through all of it.
I was born and raised here, and I do remember when it was a free and glorious state.
I do see the pendulum coming back, and coming back hard when it does.
I'll be here when we make California great again.

#MCGA.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

*Ricky speaks the TRUTH.....*

*And it stings Democrats right in their big Fat Asses.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

My daughter just asked me what goes through a Democrat’s mind when they watch an abortion movie like gosnel or unplanned? I told her those close minded fools would never watch then.

Maybe one of you pro baby killing queers can tell her how you can live with yourselves?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Have I been arguing that point?


"Thing is you never do anything but cry, you never show any evidence to support your claims so you are just crying." ratboy

I was responding to your post above....you lying piece of sewage.
You really should just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

https://t.co/PNjWdMe9DS


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

*Limbaugh: Kaepernick-Nike Shoe Saga Proof NFL Kneeling Not About Police Brutality -- 'He Opposes Honoring the Flag'*



_





JEFF POOR 3 Jul 2019 

Tuesday on his nationally syndicated radio show, conservative talker Rush Limbaugh argued that former San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick’s opposition to Nike’s so-called Betsy Ross footwear was proof Kaepernick’s kneeling was not about alleged police brutality but animosity toward the American flag.








_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Thing is you never do anything but cry, you never show any evidence to support your claims so you are just crying." ratboy
> 
> I was responding to your post above....you lying piece of sewage.
> You really should just shut the fuck up.


Ah poor baby, wipe up the tears and that t stuff on your lips . . . and we know why you walk funny.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah poor baby, wipe up the tears and that t stuff on your lips . . . and we know why you walk funny.


*Projecting again your " violations " from the DUI adventure in*
*cell block # C..............*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

Antifa Becomes the Most Ironically Named Outfit Following its Rally in D.C.

Posted at 3:58 pm on July 06, 2019 by Brad Slager

_ 






Image courtesy Julio Rosas Twitter feed

In yet another conflict the group has forgotten what its mission statement is supposed to be.





By this point to suggest that terms like oblivious, contradictory, or hypocritical can be applied to the activist group Antifa would require using another term — it is redundant. The group that claims it is doing the noble work of beating back the Nazi scourge in this country has been consistently the source of the very acts and behavior it says it has been charged with defeating. Today in Washington D.C. has been no different.

The reason for the gathering is to serve as a counter-protest to an organized free speech rally that is being attributed to controversial Alt-right groups, and The Proud Boys. There have been a number of speakers at the counter-rally, displaying their opposition to what they accuse is happening.





“They want to use this opportunity to weaponize “free speech” in an effort to normalize bigotry and hateful rhetoric…” — @DMVBlackLives@ABC7News pic.twitter.com/o3CMb4qVyh

— Tim Barber (@ABC7TimBarber) July 6, 2019

“They want to use this opportunity to weaponize free speech!” Nothing better to see than groups opposing something and displaying a functional ignorance of the issue over which they are upset. Saying something akin to “We don’t like how they use free speech!” bears some similarity to Orwellian language.

Better still is that in the areas where Antifa members have been permitted to organize they are distributing flyers with listed rules they want to enforce on anyone from the media. Soak that in: at a rally where people are calling for free speech the group that pledges to combat oppressive forces is dictating what the press will be forbidden from doing.
_


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Projecting again your " violations " from the DUI adventure in*
> *cell block # C..............*


He probably lost his license and now his Mom drives him around.  It would explain his irrational behavior .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

JULY 8, 2019
*The Democrats’ Situational Racism*
By Brian C. Joondeph
Democrats and their media allies are floundering in the face of a covfefe-strength hurricane of great economic news and an incumbent president who is fulfilling his campaign promises. What he hasn’t yet accomplished is not for lack of trying; instead the unfinished agenda is attributable to a hostile Congress and Judiciary.

When all else fails for the left, they drag out the race card. Why not? It’s worked in the past, ushering in our first black president in 2008. At least that’s how Barack Obama is described. In reality he is only half black, with a black father (officially the Kenyan Barack Senior, or possibly Frank Marshall Davis, according to some). His mother, Stanley Ann Dunham, was as white as Joe Biden or Elizabeth Warren.

The media of the time called for the half-white portion of Obama’s heritage to be ignored rather than muddy the waters of his being America’s first black president. Yet during the Obama presidency, for different political reasoning the media went out of its way to make a point of the mixed heritage of another individual, specifically George Zimmerman.

The situation was George killing, in self-defense, the paragon of virtue and honor, black teenager Trayvon Martin, prompting the New York Times, and then other media to refer to Zimmerman as a “white Hispanic”.

From the Huffington Post, critiquing CNN’s repeated use of the expression: “By labeling Zimmerman a ‘white Hispanic,’ they serve their obvious political bias, but also they cynically serve their financial interests by keeping the race angle as part of the story’s subtext.”

The situation called for it, creating a racial controversy when it was anything but. “Interestingly, CNN never referred to their former host, Rick Sanchez, as a ‘white Hispanic.’ Wonder why.” For the same reason Obama was never referred to as a “white black” or a “white African American”.

This is situational racism, calling someone or something racist when it suits the particular situation at hand, even if it wasn’t considered racist previously. Democrats and the media practice situational racism regularly, as a means of advancing their agenda, shutting down opposing voices, and pandering to minorities whose votes they desperately need. Let’s look at several recent examples.

Nike, not content to sell shoes to Americans of all political persuasions, stepped in it again via their vice president for social consciousness, Colin Kaepernick. Nike made a special edition Betsy Ross flag shoe for Independence Day but Kaepernick objected to the flag as being racist and appealing to white nationalist groups. Nike promptly recalled the shoe to virtue signal their wokeness over such a symbol of hatred.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah poor baby, wipe up the tears and that t stuff on your lips . . . and we know why you walk funny.


Yeah we do...cause you have your nose stuck up my ass you candy ass little bitch.
Breath deep....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2019)

I wonder if @messy already bought his tickets to this concert? If he is I wonder if he had to buy three tickets? Yo Messy, you can probably get some money back now that they decided that they will no longer be charging white folks twice as much as us darker skinned folks. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/07/07/us/afrofuture-fest-charging-wipe-people-trnd/index.html&ved=2ahUKEwi9v-fq86XjAhXNpJ4KHc-XDpcQFjABegQICRAB&usg=AOvVaw2auP37AGe6bzyOZzVCEumy&cf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah we do...cause you have your nose stuck up my ass you candy ass little bitch.
> Breath deep....


Dream on little man dream on.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dream on little man dream on.


*
At 5' 4" you are looked down upon " Little Fella "...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

*Facebook’s New Currency Is a Smart Move for the Social Media Giant*
Libra could lead the way to easier payments, remittances, and even credit options for millions in developing countries around the world.
*Tuesday, July 9, 2019*






https://fee.org/articles/facebook-s-new-currency-is-a-smart-move-for-the-social-media-giant/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dream on little man dream on.


You really should shut the fuck up poodle dick...
You're dismissed, run along now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

*Philadelphia man, neighborhood mob beats carjacker to death after suspect takes off with 3 kids: Cops*





By Paulina
Video






























Read More


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You really should shut the fuck up poodle dick...
> You're dismissed, run along now.


Are you still crying and upset. Your Napoleon complex runs deep. Somebody get lil bit a tissue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5066


Your regression seems to be accelerating rapidly . . . men in white suits, straight jacket in tow at the ready.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your regression seems to be accelerating rapidly . . . men in white suits, straight jacket in tow at the ready.


Someone told him it was funny and meaningful.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Someone told him it was funny and meaningful.


Hilarious


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Someone told him it was funny and meaningful.


Their caveman mentality has reached a fevered pitch.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Their caveman mentality has reached a fevered pitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


I guess you being a fascist apologist you would be afraid of those that call your people out, BOO!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you being a fascist apologist you would be afraid of those that call your people out, BOO!


No wonder AOC is trying to weed you racist hypocrites out.


----------



## Torros (Jul 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder AOC is trying to weed you racist hypocrites out.


It's funny how Rat Patrol has no idea how racist he is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

Torros said:


> It's funny how Rat Patrol has no idea how racist he is.


But so eloquent. Lol!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you being a fascist apologist you would be afraid of those that call your people out, BOO!


Hey jackass, the more you post the more doubt is erased.
You are one stupid ass mother humping bitch...
Have a nice day


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey jackass, the more you post the more doubt is erased.
> You are one stupid ass mother humping bitch...
> Have a nice day


Oh you poor thing. Bless your little heart you are so deeply hurt.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor thing. Bless your little heart you are so deeply hurt.


Awwwww still deeply wounded by the POTUS election.  Cuddle up to your dragnet.  AOC will sort you racist out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

Torros said:


> It's funny how Rat Patrol has no idea how racist he is.


He?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2019)

Torros said:


> It's funny how Rat Patrol has no idea how racist he is.


I dont like calling people racist because its become such a bullshit term, but yeah, you nailed it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont like calling people racist because its become such a bullshit term, but yeah, you nailed it.


Racism is a social construct.  At least that’s what they teach in Humanities.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

I think it’s time for a cleansing.


*Somali forces end extremist siege of hotel where Americans, other foreigners died*
By Danielle Wallace, Lucia I. Suarez Sang | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

JULY 13, 2019
*Diamond Life: Michelle Obama rents out $23-million Hollywood Hills mansion for a night*
By Monica Showalter
Apparently, a hotel, even a luxury hotel, was not good enough.

Former first lady Michelle Obama had to go big, renting out a $23-million Hollywood Hills mansion for...a night. The New York Post has the pictures of it here. Several news accounts explained it as possibly a rental to try and buy, something most home-buyers don't get to do. Whether she actually paid is also a big question mark, and if so, whether she paid market value (which would have cost more than a fancy hotel) or received her night there a "gift," which presents its own ethics problems.

Here's what a local CBS report said the place was like:

The Shark House, which is located in the 9200 block of Swallow Drive, is thus named due to its open air shark aquarium. It also has a full spa, a humidor room, movie theater and walk-in wine room.

It's on the market, currently listed for a cool $22.9 million.

A source told TMZ the Obamas may be looking at real estate in the Hollywood Hills area, but that was not confirmed.

If they're in the market to buy that, they've got a lot more money than the press is reporting. We know they're loaded. But not that loaded. Not Louis XIV loaded, which is about the range for this sort of place. Or is it a sweetheart deal in the works we're talking about? Maybe they'll end up buying it for "a dollar." Don't know yet, but neither possibility makes them look good.

It's all part and parcel of the Obamas' long, luxurious post-presidency, a nonstop vacay that costs taxpayers millions. It's as though we're financing kings now, not retired presidents. For a while there, the Obamas were jetting around with billionaires and staying on private islands. Then they bought that expensive Kalorama mansion in Washington, D.C., all supposedly for the benefit of their daughter Sasha, who was finishing high school. Surprise, surprise, it actually seems to primarily serve as a political watch post for longtime Obama loyalist and consigliere Valerie Jarrett. They did some audience tours and hung out with more billionaires. There were those lucrative Goldman Sachs speeches by the celebrity president (which certainly weren't based on economics anyone would want to trade on).

And all of this has been financed by taxpayers, who pay his $207,000 pension, along with bennies such as unlimited air travel, transition expenses, office expenses, presidential library funds, and lifetime Secret Service detail.

Apparently, to the Obamas, there's no reaching that "certain point" at which "you've made enough money."

For Michelle, just call her "Mooch." Is this really what an ex-presidency is supposed to be like? Hitting the money jackpot? What he makes on his own is his own business (subject to bribery laws), but taxpayers shouldn't be financing this level of movie-star billionaire luxe life. Maybe it's time for some pension reform from Congress. Would be quite a thing to see that idea presented to the House's ruling Democrats.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor thing. Bless your little heart you are so deeply hurt.


Hurt? No
Discust? Yes.
More projecting from you? Indeed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont like calling people racist because its become such a bullshit term, but yeah, you nailed it.


Yes, lets ignore it altogether and act as if it isn't a thing. Easy to discount the experience of others from where you sit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JULY 13, 2019
> *Diamond Life: Michelle Obama rents out $23-million Hollywood Hills mansion for a night*
> By Monica Showalter
> Apparently, a hotel, even a luxury hotel, was not good enough.
> ...


Hypocrite.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your regression seems to be accelerating rapidly . . . men in white suits, straight jacket in tow at the ready.


*Come on Rodent......*

*You need to chew your food slower, enough of this homeless style*
*" regurgitation " of sidewalk nonsense.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, lets ignore it altogether and act as if it isn't a thing. Easy to discount the experience of others from where you sit.


*What did I say.....you're not listening ......!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hypocrite.


How am I a hypocrite?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

Will Hollywood ever learn?

*Lashana Lynch—a Black Woman—Is Taking Over as 007. It’s About Damn Time.*





OPINION
*Slaven Vlasic/Getty*
According to a new report, Daniel Craig will pass the martini to ‘Captain Marvel’ actress Lashana Lynch, who will be introduced as the new 007 in the still-untitled 25th Bond film.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess you being a fascist apologist you would be afraid of those that call your people out, BOO!


Did you know what a Fascist is or do you have to look it up?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, lets ignore it altogether and act as if it isn't a thing. Easy to discount the experience of others from where you sit.


AOC is calling your party to not ignore Pelosi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

Planned Parenthood Shows Its True Colors and Abandons the Title X Family Planning Program

Posted at 9:30 pm on July 17, 2019 by streiff

_ 







P1130024. Unlabeled pro-abortion rally by ProgressOhio, licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original







Planned Parenthood showed its true colors yesterday. In a hastily arranged meeting, the Planned Parenthood board of directors fired pro-abort absolutist Leana Wen for being too moderate. She’d tried to rebrand Planned Parenthood from abortion mill into provider of health care services to women and she vocalized the radical position that only women could have babies which really torqued the anti-science left. (See Kira Davis’s Breaking: Planned Parenthood Terminates Director Leana Wen.)

The second thing that happened was that Planned Parenthood announced that it was leaving the Title X Family Planning program. Title X is a program that really shouldn’t exist and seems to have more in common with Margaret Sanger’s desire that the lower orders don’t reproduce in excess than it does with any legitimate federal interest. Regardless, Planned Parenthood had been at this trough. Even though federal regulations forbid the use of Title X funds for abortions, Planned Parenthood used the free health care as a marketing gimmick to draw in women, many of whom were pregnant, and up-sell them on getting an abortion. In short, Planned Parenthood used federal money to market its core service. The federal dollars that can’t be used for abortion helped pay the overhead expenses of dual-use facilities and the salaries of people who worked there.





Last May, Trump’s HHS reissued Reagan-era regulations (see Trump Administration Will Use A Reagan-Era Rule To Strike At Planned Parenthood’s Federal Gravy Train), which were never implemented because they were still being challenged in court when Bill Clinton won the White House which say that Title X grantees can’t share staff or facilities or corporate structure with any entity that provides abortion.





Planned Parenthood immediately toddled off to find a tame judge (Michael J. McShane, an Obama judge…and yes, Justice Roberts, there are Obama judges) in the tamest circuit (Ninth) in the nation who dutifully issued an injunction.





The only problem was that these regulations had been the subject of a Supreme Court case called Rust vs. Sullivan. That decision held:

Section 1008 of the Public Health Service Act specifies that none of the federal funds appropriated under the Act’s Title X for family-planning services “shall be used in programs where abortion is a method of family planning.” In 1988, respondent Secretary of Health and Human Services issued new regulations that, inter alia, prohibit Title X projects from engaging in counseling concerning, referrals for, and activities advocating abortion as a method of family planning, and require such projects to maintain an objective integrity and independence from the prohibited abortion activities by the use of separate facilities, personnel, and accounting records. Before the regulations could be applied, petitioners — Title X grantees and doctors who supervise Title X funds — filed suits, which were consolidated, challenging the regulations’ facial validity and seeking declaratory and injunctive relief to prevent their implementation. In affirming the District Court’s grant of summary judgment to the Secretary, the Court of Appeals held that the regulations were a permissible construction of the statute and consistent with the First and Fifth Amendments.

Held:

1. The regulations are a permissible construction of Title X. Pp. 500 U. S. 183-191.
…
2. The regulations do not violate the First Amendment free speech rights of private Title X fund recipients, their staffs, or their patients by impermissibly imposing viewpoint-discriminatory conditions on Government subsidies. There is no question but that § 1008’s prohibition is constitutional, since the Government may make a value judgment favoring childbirth over abortion, and implement that judgment by the allocation of public funds.
…
3. The regulations do not violate a woman’s Fifth Amendment right to choose whether to terminate her pregnancy. The Government has no constitutional duty to subsidize an activity merely because it is constitutionally protected, and may validly choose to allocate public funds for medical services relating to childbirth but not to abortion.

But liberal judge, liberal state, abortion and YOLO. Who cares about the Supreme Court? Amazingly, the three-judge panel of the Ninth Circuit did and they set aside the injunction, the case was reheard en banc where the entire circuit agreed with the panel’s decision.

Now Planned Parenthood had to make a decision. Would it follow Wen’s vision of Planned Parenthood caring about women? Or would it follow the desires of its board and only care about killing babies? It has made its decision.




_


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

It was “intended to prompt employers to rein in such costly plans and force employees to spend more of their own money on their care.” I don’t remember Obama mentioning that. “Indeed, the debate on the House floor was striking, with one Democrat after another denouncing the provision as if Democrats had nothing to do with its creation.” Welp, can’t say they weren’t warned. Or in the words of Nancy Pelosi, they had to pass ObamaCare to see what was in it.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2019/07/17/us/politics/obamacare-democrats-cadillac-tax.amp.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

__
_
Unbelievable: The AP’s Tweet on the 50th Anniversary of Mary Jo Kopechne’s Death Leaves a Few Things Out

Posted at 8:00 pm on July 19, 2019 by Sister Toldjah

 








FILE – This July 19, 1969 file photo shows U.S. Sen. Edward Kennedy’s car being pulled from the water next to the Dike Bridge on Chappaquiddick Island in Edgartown, Mass. on Martha’s Vineyard. Kennedy’s passenger, 28-year-old Mary Jo Kopechne, was trapped in the car after it went off the bridge and died. (AP Photo, File)







This is one of those stories you read and think “No way. Did they really do that?” I’m sad to report to you that yes, the Associated Press really did leave out some highly relevant details in their tweet recognizing the 50th anniversary of the death of Mary Jo Kopechne.

But first, some background on what happened on Chappaquiddick Island in Massachusetts on July 18, 1969: 

U.S. Sen. Edward M. Kennedy’s Oldsmobile sedan veered off a narrow bridge on Chappaquiddick Island, an extension of the resort island of Martha’s Vineyard off Massachusetts, and plunged into a moonlit pond 50 years ago Thursday. His passenger, 28-year-old Mary Jo Kopechne, drowned.

Kennedy, 37, survived, but his presidential ambitions did not. The Massachusetts Democrat waited 10 hours to report the accident to police, and the “whys?” dogged him for the rest of his days.

[…]

Kennedy was driving after a party when his car flipped into the chilly waters, trapping Kopechne inside. She had been a campaign worker for Kennedy’s brother, Robert, who was assassinated the previous year in Los Angeles during California’s Democratic presidential primary.

Kennedy, who managed to free himself from the submerged vehicle, said he tried in vain to rescue Kopechne. He later described his failure to report the accident to police for 10 hours as “indefensible,” attributing the delay to exhaustion, shock and a concussion.

Kennedy also called his mistress Helga Wagner the morning after the incident instead of his wife Joan.

Kennedy, a Democratic party icon, wouldn’t serve a day of time for Kopechne’s death, instead going on to serve for decades in the U.S. Senate. His timeline of what he says happened that night has been under scrutiny since day one.





With all of that in mind, check out how the AP described what happened:


✔
https://twitter.com/AP_Images/status/1151864234910912512

50 years ago today, Sen. Edward M. Kennedy left a party on Chappaquiddick Island near Martha's Vineyard with Mary Jo Kopechne, 28; some time later, Kennedy's car went off a bridge into the water. Kennedy was able to escape, but Kopechne drowned.



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Someone tell the fat American to have a salad.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 20, 2019)

I remember the looney libs in here going off on President Trump about his handling of Puerto Rico recovery after the Hurricane . I recall the libs in here mocking him when he called the government on the island corrupt. 

I would ssy looks like the President was right but I already knew that...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I remember the looney libs in here going off on President Trump about his handling of Puerto Rico recovery after the Hurricane . I recall the libs in here mocking him when he called the government on the island corrupt.
> 
> I would ssy looks like the President was right but I already knew that...


Liberals never let facts get in the way.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I remember the looney libs in here going off on President Trump about his handling of Puerto Rico recovery after the Hurricane . I recall the libs in here mocking him when he called the government on the island corrupt.
> 
> I would ssy looks like the President was right but I already knew that...


The Puerto Ricans are demonstrating in the street and demanding the Governor resign because he is acting too much like Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

espola said:


> The Puerto Ricans are demonstrating in the street and demanding the Governor resign because he is acting too much like Trump.


You got it too.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 20, 2019)

espola said:


> The Puerto Ricans are demonstrating in the street and demanding the Governor resign because he is acting too much like Trump.


Whatever you say Alice...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

Ain’t Ca great?

JULY 21, 2019
*Cali wildfire bailout results in electric rates 70% higher than national average*
By Chriss Street
California’s proposed $26 billionbailout of bankrupt PG&E’s wildfire liability will push the state’s average residential electric rates to 70 percent higher than national average.

California Gov. Gavin Newsom signed a bill on July 18 that supposedly will share equally between Pacific Gas & Electric (PG&E) shareholders and its customer the estimated $21 billion liability for 2017 and 2018 wildfire losses. The deal is also contingent on PG&E and the state’s other two investor-owned utilities, Southern California Edison and San Diego Gas, contribute another $5 billion to cover losses.

According to the latest U.S. Energy Information Agency report, California’s residential electric rates currently average 18.05 cents per kilowatt hour (kwh) versus a national average for the other states of 13.16 cents / kwh. Despite already being 37 percent higher than the national average, the bailout will push rates up to about 22.22 cents / kwh, or almost 70 percent higher than the national average.

PG&E is the seventh largest U.S. electric utility. The company has 106,681 circuit miles of electric distribution lines, 18,466 circuit miles of interconnected transmission lines, and 24,000 employees  to service 5.4 million customer accounts for 16 million residents. 

The State of California has implemented a series of disastrous policies since the 1990s to slash utility profit margins, demand conversion to much more expensive sustainable electricity generation, and shriveled spending money on forest management.






The California Public Utilities Commission slashed investor-owned utilities’ return on shareholder equity from 13 percent in 1990 to about 9.45 percent since 2016. The very low return on equity clearly encouraged PG&E to cut back on maintenance spending. 

California also passed a power deregulation plan in 1998 that gave bureaucrats the authority to purchase wholesale electricity. Rather than paying slightly higher prices for long term fixed-rate electricity generated in the state, the regulators made “cheaper” purchases of short-term electricity from out-of-state producers.

But when short-term rates went up by 500 percent, PG&E suffered a $12 billion loss and was forced into a 2001 bankruptcy that lasted for the next three years. The weakened company has never recovered from the devastating losses from its first bankruptcy.

A recent Wall Street Journal investigation found that PG&E delayed repairs to older transmission lines by ranking the upgrades as low priority compared to other work like substation upgrades, according to a review of federal regulatory filings. The Journal found that PG&E in 2017 identified the need for new steel towers and transmission line repairs to prevent “structure failure resulting [in] conductor on ground causing fire.”

PG&E issued a statement pledging to continue “working with the new California Public Utilities Commission President, the governor, and all stakeholders on shared solutions to California’s ever-growing risk of wildfire,” while “keeping customer rates and bills as low as possible.”

Gov. Newsom’s bailout plan requires San Diego Gas & Electric and Southern California Edison mustapprove their willingness to participate. The bailout plan also requires PG&E must exit bankruptcy by next June and meet a series of safety requirements, despite providing a long-term funding mechanism for up to $20 billion in repairs.

Although it was assumed the other utilities would participate, Southern California Edison is now requesting that California approve a spike in the return on equity to above 17 percentto "compensate investors for the higher risks associated with uncertain state policies for utility cost recovery and liability resulting from California's devastating wildfires."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

BLOG

 HEADLINES





Marvel planning to do #JaneThor in movies

TAYLOR MILLARD  Posted at 8:01 pm on July 21, 2019 

Marvel is bringing #JaneThor to the movies. The entertainment company announced yesterday it would release Thor: Love and Thunder in 2021 which will feature Natalie Portman’s Jane Foster picking up mighty _Mjolnir_ aka Thor’s hammer for those not versed in Norse mythology. Via E! Online.











On Saturday, [Natalie Portman] made a surprise appearance at Comic-Con International: San Diego 2019, appearing at Marvel Studios’ panel, where it was announced that she will play the title superhero in the fourth film in the franchise, _Thor: Love and Thunder._ Chris Hemsworth, who played Thor in the first three films and the Avengers movies, will also return.

Director Taika Waititi told the Comic-Con audience while they were shooting _Thor: Ragnarok,_ he read from Jason Aaron’s _Mighty Thor_ comic series, which depicts Jane as a female Thor

“So, there’s only one person who can do that,” Waititi said, referring to Portman.

The actress then took the stage and was handed a replica Mjolnir hammer.

“This feels pretty good,” she said. “I’ve always had a little hammer envy.”

It should also be pointed out this is not the first time Foster has appeared as Thor. Marvel’s What-If series in 1978 featured an issue where Foster got the hammer – instead of the intended Donald Blake (Thor’s original secret identity in Marvel).








https://twitter.com/geoftweets/status/1152999904328990721

My TL has been flooded with MCU news from SDCC (understandably so). 3 months ago after seeing Endgame I posted about how cool it would be to have a fun comic series that I enjoyed reading come to life in the MCU. I just happened to pick this issue for the post. #janethor #whatif


https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1152999904328990721
10:52 AM - Jul 21, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

See Geof's other Tweets





Of course, the main reason for #JaneThor coming to the movies is the popularity of the 2014 to 2018 series which featured the character. The story was extremely well written by Jason Aaron and did not come off like a suddenly thrown together project going, “Let’s shake things up and make Thor a woman!” Aaron had a definitive plan and stuck with it – and Marvel let him do it. 






The promotion of the series? Well, that’s a different story. From Marvel’s 2014 announcement.

This October, Marvel Comics evolves once again in one of the most shocking and exciting changes ever to shake one of the “big three” of Captain America, Iron Man and Thor. No longer is the classic Thunder God able to hold the mighty hammer, Mjölnir, and a brand new female hero will emerge worthy of the name THOR.

Who is she? Where did she come from and what is her connection to Asgard and the Marvel Universe?

“The inscription on Thor’s hammer reads ‘Whosoever holds this hammer, if HE be worthy, shall possess the power of Thor.’ Well it’s time to update that inscription,” says Marvel editor Wil Moss. “The new Thor continues Marvel’s proud tradition of strong female characters like Captain Marvel, Storm, Black Widow and more. And this new Thor isn’t a temporary female substitute – she’s now the one and only Thor, and she is worthy!”

It’s a horribly-written news release with cringe-worthy quotes. It’s so bad several friends of mine had to convince me to actually read the title once it was released. Thank Odin the story was really good, made sense, and wasn’t written as some sort of “Hi, we’re doing this to surprise you!” nonsense with no follow-up. And, yes, the Odinson got his hammer back, eventually.






The only concern of mine on this upcoming Thor movie is whether the makers are trying to throw too much into one film. Valkyrie (Tessa Thompson) and the Odinson (Chris Hemsworth) will also be in the film – although it isn’t known how large of a part they will play – it seems like Valkyrie and #JaneThor will be the focus. It also depends on whether the Odinson will be killed or take Odin’s place as King of the Asgardians. Or if he has to go on some walkabout which can be charted in another film (Guardians 3?) or elsewhere.





There are plenty of questions regarding how Marvel will pull this off – but it can definitely be done and done well. We’ll just have to see in 2021. Here’s hoping they don’t promote _Thor: Love and Thunderbolts_ like #JaneThor was originally promoted. That won’t go well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

*SEE IT: Groups of jeering men douse NYPD cops with water; police brass slam ‘reprehensible’ actions and blame NY pols for ‘anti-police rhetoric’*

By THOMAS TRACY , ROCCO PARASCANDOLA and JOHN ANNESE
NEW YORK DAILY NEWS |
JUL 22, 2019


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-york-police-pelted-objects-drenched-water-video-reprehensible


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*WALSH: If America Is A Racist Country, Why Do People Have To Constantly Invent Fake Hate Crimes?*





Photo by Paulus Rusyanto/EyeEm/GettyImages 





By MATT WALSH 
 @MATTWALSHBLOG 
July 24, 2019 
 20.6k views
Hate crime hoaxes have become a tried and true American tradition. We can generally count on a spate of high profile hoaxes to mark each season, especially since President Trump was elected.




CLICK TO PLAY

Forever 21 Criticized For Selling 'Fake News' Clothes


This past fall, college hoaxers carried most of the load. A racist message posted to a dorm room door at Kansas State turned out to be written by the supposed victim. A student at Ohio University received anti-gay death threats that she had sent to herself.

The winter featured two all-time great hoaxes with Jussie Smollett staging a racist assault on himself and the media turning a group of innocent high school kids into a roving gang of dangerous bigots. Neither of these quite rose to the level of, say, the infamous Clock Boy Hoax, but they came close.

Spring was a slow time for hate hoax fans. Fortunately, Canada gave us a little something to snack on as we waited for the summer hoaxing season to begin. A Jewish-run restaurant in Winnipeg was vandalized with anti-Semitic graffiti which the Jewish owners had themselves applied.


The summer is usually primetime for the classic "racist message left on restaurant receipt" hoax — my favorite genre, personally — but Democratic Representative Erica Thomas decided to stray from that script this week. Thomas claimed that a racist white man verbally assaulted her for bringing too many items into the express lane at the grocery store, calling her "lazy" and telling her to go back where she came from. Hate hoax connoisseurs could sense the phoniness immediately. Democrats had spent the previous week claiming that Trump's "go back" tweets were not only racist but symptomatic of a greater cultural trend. And then — what do you know — a Democratic politician goes to the grocery store and finds herself in a situation that proves exactly the point the Democrats has been making. Sadly, life is rarely so politically convenient — unless you engineer it that way.


Sure enough. Erica Thomas engineered it. After being confronted by the alleged racist, Eric Sparkes — a Cuban Democrat, as it happens — she immediately began changing her story. The police report delivered the final blows to her credibility. The police were not able to find a single witness who could corroborate Thomas' version of events. In fact, one witness reported that _Thomas_ was the one who said "go back where you came from." A description of the security camera footage indicates that Thomas was also the aggressor, coming toward Sparkes and wagging her finger while he backed away. If there was any racism in this exchange, it seems that Thomas is the one who supplied it.

All of this hoaxing is peculiar. We are assured by the Left that America is a racist country where white supremacists roam free. Bigotry is endemic. Racism lies at the very foundation of all of our major societal institutions, they tell us. Strange, then, to see members of racial and ethnic minorities inventing fake occurrences of racism. Why should that be necessary, if racism is as rampant as they say? If there is such a surplus of bigotry, why was Erica Thomas stuck with the homemade variety? Why would someone who wishes to be the victim of racism have to conjure it out of thin air in a country where racism is allegedly so common? Indeed, how could anyone have that wish to begin with? How could they ever develop the desire to be victimized by racism if they live in a country where racism is an everyday reality? Real victims don't treat victimhood like a game.

I'm not saying that racism doesn't exist in America. Of course there is racism here. There is racism everywhere. But America is one of the least racist nations in the history of the world, and people like Erica Thomas must know that or else they wouldn't go through this trouble. Maybe we should all try having a little gratitude for the great strides our country has made. This seems much healthier than Thomas and Smollett's approach.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DAILYWIRE.COM
> *WALSH: If America Is A Racist Country, Why Do People Have To Constantly Invent Fake Hate Crimes?*
> 
> 
> ...


Its the definition of racism to perpetrate a fake hate crime, and it reveals the true racists when they rush to excuse or ignore, or exonerate them.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its the definition of racism to perpetrate a fake hate crime, and it reveals the true racists when they rush to excuse or ignore, or exonerate them.


Is that a good enough reason to ignore the real racist hate crimes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that a good enough reason to ignore the real racist hate crimes?


Like Minimum wage laws and tax funded abortions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that a good enough reason to ignore the real racist hate crimes?


Exhibit A.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5119


PJ striking another blow for the wealthy!
How come you nutters love the wealthy types in their bow ties and suspenders and golden toilets so much?


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Will Hollywood ever learn?
> 
> *Lashana Lynch—a Black Woman—Is Taking Over as 007. It’s About Damn Time.*
> 
> ...



*What happens when she has cramps/etc .....*
*Does she get a " Pause " in the " Space-Time Continuum "...?*


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that a good enough reason to ignore the real racist hate crimes?


*A.  Present Day Race Crimes = 2% + or - 2%*
*B.  Present Day Fake Race Crimes = 98% + or - 2%*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> PJ striking another blow for the wealthy!
> How come you nutters love the wealthy types in their bow ties and suspenders and golden toilets so much?


Isnʻt that you Richie?  Lol!  Fries U! What a deal


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Isnʻt that you Richie?  Lol!  Fries U! What a deal


Iz. Understand there's people like me who are  only about 100 times richer than you, which is nothing, but then there are actually rich people, like the guys who you all worship who wear suspenders and bow ties and have golden toilets.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz.
> Understand there's people like me who are  only about
> 100 times richer than you, which is nothing, but then there
> are actually rich people, like the guys who you all worship who
> wear suspenders and bow ties and have golden toilets.



*You ooooooze Jealousy/Envy for those who produce and *
*actually appreciate Beauty....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz. Understand there's people like me who are  only about 100 times richer than you, which is nothing, but then there are actually rich people, like the guys who you all worship who wear suspenders and bow ties and have golden toilets.


Lol!! Poser.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!! Poser.


I know. 
I can’t get you to worship me but you do worship the real rich guys.
Which do you like better, the bow ties or the suspenders?


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

https://scontent.fewr1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/67215249_10220111898731314_1978743625709780992_n.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_oc=AQnQ54A5ebGYHA6UBpAi_vqSHvhFXdoHdSEcmtaTNPSsePJfBhjg3z49F98-NUGRNEU&_nc_ht=scontent.fewr1-1.fna&oh=ddc7fd5d889527123ef3287a52b41699&oe=5DE287D4


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I know.
> *I can’t get you to worship me* but you do worship the real rich guys.
> Which do you like better, the bow ties or the suspenders?


*How can " we " pay our respects when you move that *
*Lowe's Box all over down town LA.....How about stay*
*close to the the Trump Star...!*

*




*

*You know...the one your " Little " Democratic pussies desecrate... *


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> https://scontent.fewr1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/67215249_10220111898731314_1978743625709780992_n.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_oc=AQnQ54A5ebGYHA6UBpAi_vqSHvhFXdoHdSEcmtaTNPSsePJfBhjg3z49F98-NUGRNEU&_nc_ht=scontent.fewr1-1.fna&oh=ddc7fd5d889527123ef3287a52b41699&oe=5DE287D4



*Hey " Messy " Financial.....why is Mitch McConnell wrong....*
*He knows the Government raided both Social Security and*
*Medicare.....*

*Oh that's right you don't know YOUR History so that cute little*
*Democratic/Union meme about Mitch can make sense to an*
*ignorant sloth like you.....*


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How can " we " pay our respects when you move that *
> *Lowe's Box all over down town LA.....How about stay*
> *close to the the Trump Star...!*
> 
> ...


Does the store next to that star sell hammers?  They should.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Does the store next to that star sell hammers?
> They should.


*Why would someone who purports to be a " Computer Genius "*
*ask an ignorant question such as that....*

*Just ask " Alexa " .....of course she might just berate you for your*
*stupidity as you get here daily....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> PJ striking another blow for the wealthy!
> How come you nutters love the wealthy types in their bow ties and suspenders and golden toilets so much?


There are a lot of things I disagree with PJ O'Rourke with.
The quote in question is not one of them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Does the store next to that star sell hammers?  They should.


I think they sell hammers and sickles.,
..comrade..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I know.
> I can’t get you to worship me but you do worship the real rich guys.
> Which do you like better, the bow ties or the suspenders?


Lol!!  Hereʻs what your mom learned in the video below:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> https://scontent.fewr1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/67215249_10220111898731314_1978743625709780992_n.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_oc=AQnQ54A5ebGYHA6UBpAi_vqSHvhFXdoHdSEcmtaTNPSsePJfBhjg3z49F98-NUGRNEU&_nc_ht=scontent.fewr1-1.fna&oh=ddc7fd5d889527123ef3287a52b41699&oe=5DE287D4


Obama built that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> https://scontent.fewr1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/67215249_10220111898731314_1978743625709780992_n.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_oc=AQnQ54A5ebGYHA6UBpAi_vqSHvhFXdoHdSEcmtaTNPSsePJfBhjg3z49F98-NUGRNEU&_nc_ht=scontent.fewr1-1.fna&oh=ddc7fd5d889527123ef3287a52b41699&oe=5DE287D4


Fries U! What a deal.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There are a lot of things I disagree with PJ O'Rourke with.
> The quote in question is not one of them.


Which do you prefer, the bow ties or the suspenders? I think your a Don Jr. type, so that would be suspenders. But on the other hand, you probably like Tucker and he’s a bow tie guy. They’re both your type, for sure.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!  Hereʻs what your mom learned in the video below:


When I was 17, in the 70s, I learned my Milton Friedman. He was barely relevant then.
If I was really dumb and had no business experience, maybe I’d watch his videos today. 
But good job, Iz. Keep working hard, get your GED and maybe you can get a real job.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There are a lot of things I disagree with PJ O'Rourke with.
> The quote in question is not one of them.


Actually I was wrong. They’re not your type at all.
PJ and Tucker attend the same Hamptons parties right about now as Bill and Hillary and any Kennedys still around. You’re not invited.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> When I was 17, in the 70s, I learned my Milton Friedman. He was barely relevant then.
> If I was really dumb and had no business experience, maybe I’d watch his videos today.
> But good job, Iz. Keep working hard, get your GED and maybe you can get a real job.


Not relevant huh?  Heʻs telling your story Richie.  Lol!  Poser.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not relevant huh?  Heʻs telling your story Richie.  Lol!  Poser.


I wouldn't know what he's saying . I'm not 17 any more, son.
But I do know that if you educate yourself and work hard, you can do quite well in this country. Too late for you, I imagine.
But being delusional and arrogant might work for you on here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I wouldn't know what he's saying . I'm not 17 any more, son.
> But I do know that if you educate yourself and work hard, you can do quite well in this country. Too late for you, I imagine.
> But being delusional and arrogant might work for you on here.


Lol!! Richie Rich canʻt make up his mind.  Bow tie or suspenders.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually I was wrong. They’re not your type at all.
> PJ and Tucker attend the same Hamptons parties right about now as Bill and Hillary and any Kennedys still around. You’re not invited.


I'll keep this in mind next time Im in the Hamptons, thanks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I wouldn't know what he's saying . I'm not 17 any more, son.
> But I do know that if you educate yourself and work hard, you can do quite well in this country. Too late for you, I imagine.
> But being delusional and arrogant might work for you on here.


You are apparently both delusional and arrogant...is it working for you in here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are apparently both delusional and arrogant...is it working for you in here?


Heʻs trying to shrug off his white privilege


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are apparently both delusional and arrogant...is it working for you in here?


Tell me which part is delusional, old man. Which part, exactly? 
Or are you just an angry fart who tosses up claims without any basis?


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Heʻs trying to shrug off his white privilege


It definitely helped! What was your problem, color or arrogance or lack of IQ or just lazy? Seems like at least a few of the above...I can tell you’re lazy.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll keep this in mind next time Im in the Hamptons, thanks.


You’ll see Tucker and Hillary and Trump and O’Reilly at the same party!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> It definitely helped! What was your problem, color or arrogance or lack of IQ or just lazy? Seems like at least a few of the above...I can tell you’re lazy.


Thatʻs why I like ROA, ROE, CLTV.  Easy, lazy calculations.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell me which part is delusional, old man. Which part, exactly?
> Or are you just an angry fart who tosses up claims without any basis?


You calling folks racist, lazy and dumb is arrogant and delusional at best and ignorant and immature at least.
Throw in your pseudo tough talk and you're a laughable fraud.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You calling folks racist, lazy and dumb is arrogant and delusional at best and ignorant and immature at least.
> Throw in your pseudo tough talk and you're a laughable fraud.


Which part is "delusional," exactly? The fact that Iz is lazy and dumb is delusional? But I have simply concluded it from reading what he says, as have you. That's not delusional.
And who did I call a racist? Maybe you're delusional.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 278189, member: 3299"

I wouldn't know what he's saying . 
*What's new...*

I'm not 17 any more, son.
*We know that....Old Man...!*

But I do know that if you educate yourself and work hard, 
you can do quite well in this country. 
*I've told you that many, many times...*

Too late for you, I imagine.
*You're the one who keeps skipping classes...*

But being delusional and arrogant might work for you on here.
*You mirror your Party here daily....arrogant/delusional is your calling card.*

/QUOTE







*" Messy " is frustrated with the TRUTH once again....................*


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 278189, member: 3299"
> 
> I wouldn't know what he's saying .
> *What's new...*
> ...


Finally, a funny .gif from you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Finally, a funny .gif from you.


*The " Stinging " Truth.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Which part is "delusional," exactly? The fact that Iz is lazy and dumb is delusional? But I have simply concluded it from reading what he says, as have you. That's not delusional.
> And who did I call a racist? Maybe you're delusional.


You referred to an entire region of the country as the racist south....
You refer to folks here as Okie plumbers...
You call folks lazy and dumb, gotta believe they're no more lazy or dumb than you are.
Perhaps that is just the arrogant little prick posting horseshit.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You referred to an entire region of the country as the racist south....
> You refer to folks here as Okie plumbers...
> You call folks lazy and dumb, gotta believe they're no more lazy or dumb than you are.
> Perhaps that is just the arrogant little prick posting horseshit.


I'm not seeing the problem here.
The south is racist...look at their elected local officials.
Not sure if I said Okie about the plumber; but Redneck for sure.
Iz is definitely lazy and dumb; much more of both than I.
Arrogant little prick is your turn to name my traits...not bad!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm not seeing the problem here.
> The south is racist...look at their elected local officials.
> Not sure if I said Okie about the plumber; but Redneck for sure.
> Iz is definitely lazy and dumb; much more of both than I.
> Arrogant little prick is your turn to name my traits...not bad!


Awww youʻre jealous of my efficiency.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I wouldn't know what he's saying . I'm not 17 any more, son.
> But I do know that if you educate yourself and work hard, you can do quite well in this country. Too late for you, I imagine.
> But being delusional and arrogant might work for you on here.


What’s your deal?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2019)

messy said:


> I'm not seeing the problem here.
> The south is racist...look at their elected local officials.
> Not sure if I said Okie about the plumber; but Redneck for sure.
> Iz is definitely lazy and dumb; much more of both than I.
> Arrogant little prick is your turn to name my traits...not bad!


You post Ill look...
Name these local racist officials...hell, name national elected officials from the south that are "racist".
Painting with crop duster is something Daffy does, who's being lazy?


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You post Ill look...
> Name these local racist officials...hell, name national elected officials from the south that are "racist".
> Painting with crop duster is something Daffy does, who's being lazy?


*Politics*
*1. West Virginia Official Who Called Michelle Obama an ‘Ape’ Sentenced for Embezzling FEMA Funds*

2. According to documents obtained by The Atlanta Journal-Constitution and interviews with city officials, Mayor Theresa Kenerly told a member of the City Council she pulled the resume of Keith Henry from a packet of four finalists “because he is black, and the city isn’t ready for this.”

Not all of the council members, however, were upset by the comments. City Councilman Jim Cleveland defended Kenerly’s decision not to hire Henry in an interview with the Journal-Constitution, but ended up wading deeper into the controversy.

Cleveland confirmed many aspects of the outlet’s story, before insisting Kenerly was simply “looking out” for Henry because the town is nearly all white. “I don’t know how they would take it if we selected a black administrator. She might have been right,” he said.

He then proceeded to comment unprompted on why interracial marriage made his “blood boil.”

“I’m a Christian and my Christian beliefs are you don’t do interracial marriage,

3. https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/elections/georgia-lawmaker-resigns-after-dropping-his-pants-saying-n-word-n894346

4.

During the Republican presidential primaries in 2008, it was reported that the Texas governor had a hunting preserve called “Niggers’s Head.”  After that information hit the press, the print on the rock at the entrance to that property disappeared.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2019)

messy said:


> *Politics*
> *1. West Virginia Official Who Called Michelle Obama an ‘Ape’ Sentenced for Embezzling FEMA Funds*
> 
> 2. According to documents obtained by The Atlanta Journal-Constitution and interviews with city officials, Mayor Theresa Kenerly told a member of the City Council she pulled the resume of Keith Henry from a packet of four finalists “because he is black, and the city isn’t ready for this.”
> ...


That was too easy a challenge, wasn't it?  Please continue.


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2019)

espola said:


> That was too easy a challenge, wasn't it?  Please continue.


Lion is one of the common phonies that say “I’m independent” when they side with the wackos every time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

Gillette’s “Woke” Ad that Insulted Men Cost P&G Billions

Posted at 11:30 am on July 31, 2019 by Brandon Morse

_ 






Screenshot: YouTube

The personal product-driven mega-corporation Proctor & Gamble had a pretty successful run last quarter, even beating Wall Street predictions. Only one of their brands found themselves deeply in the negative, and it just so happens to be the one that insulted its customer base in the name of being “woke.”





According to Reuters, Gillette suffered a net loss of billions of dollars last quarter. That’s billions with a “b”:

However, P&G reported a net loss of about $5.24 billion, or $2.12 per share, for the quarter ended June 30, due to an $8 billion non-cash writedown of Gillette. For the same period last year, P&G’s net income was $1.89 billion, or 72 cents per share.

According to Reuters, P&G chalked the billions in dollars lost up “to foreign exchange fluctuations, increased competition and a contracting market for blades and razors as consumers in developed markets shave less frequently.”

They’re partly right. A net loss of that much money can only mean that those who do shave have abandoned Gillette en masse, and rightly so. Gillette’s commercial that blanketed the male gender with the accusation of “toxic masculinity” while using feminist buzzwords and clips of hard-left news organizations was one of the most hated commercials of the past decade.





As P&G continued to see profits go up for all of their brands, Gillette began suffering profit drops that were revealed last April. Apparently, the drops never stopped.

Perhaps P&G isn’t willing to come forward yet with the fact that they made a monumental error in assuming men would take the “toxic masculinity” commercial well, but they should soon. The brand is damaged enough to lose billions, and men aren’t coming back, especially with cheaper alternatives embracing men for who they are and not assuming the worst about them.





I personally go out of my way to not buy Gillette products of any kind over the insult and I know many men who do the same. The commercial wasn’t just a call to fight toxic masculinity, it was an attack on men from a company known to create commercials that specialize in attacking the male gender.





The sooner P&G fires whoever thought this was a good idea and begins to move toward making amends with its customer base, the better, but it may be politically stuck now. Walking back their stance may cause them a lot of trouble with the SJW community who know how to raise a mob.

As I’ve said before, however, the mob is more bark than bite. If P&G can show some backbone and apologize, they will invite the wrath of the SJW mob but they may begin to staunch the blood flow from a very still-wide wound.
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2019)

messy said:


> *Politics*
> *1. West Virginia Official Who Called Michelle Obama an ‘Ape’ Sentenced for Embezzling FEMA Funds*
> 
> 2. According to documents obtained by The Atlanta Journal-Constitution and interviews with city officials, Mayor Theresa Kenerly told a member of the City Council she pulled the resume of Keith Henry from a packet of four finalists “because he is black, and the city isn’t ready for this.”
> ...


Two people....that's your definition of "entire"?
There are racist people all over the country, thankfully they are a very small % of our population.
Painting an entire region and all who live there as racist is intellectually lazy at best.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Lion is one of the common phonies that say “I’m independent” when they side with the wackos every time.


I don't side with you, so obviously I don't side with wackos every time...

Every time, always, every, never...rarely are.

Calling you intellectually lazy was obviously much to kind. 

You're an arrogant dick wad.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't side with you, so obviously I don't side with wackos every time...
> 
> Every time, always, every, never...rarely are.
> 
> ...


You have called me an arrogant dick wad before, though. Many times. Are you senile?
And you're too lazy to spell "too" correctly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## tenacious (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5131


Regardless of what they are wearing, I will always respect the athletes athletic ability first.  I wouldn't run in that thing, but then again were not talking about me. 

Which brings me to my bigger point; people should be left alone to live the life they want to lead.  Even if it makes wealthy guys living down behind the Orange Curtain want to fudge in their panties.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Regardless of what they are wearing,
> I will always respect the athletes athletic ability first.
> I wouldn't run in that thing, but then again were not talking about me.
> 
> ...


*Tiny " T " is making a case for twisted logic.....*

*The second paragraph is an insight to his emotional state...*
*Not a clean one either.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5131


I always thought it was the camel that smelled.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

*This is a surprise?*
*I doubt it.*

*Obama library brings elation but also fear of displacement*
By Associated Press Chicago 
PUBLISHED August 4, 2019 @10:00 AM
CHICAGO (AP) — When word spread that the Obama Presidential Center was coming to the lakefront park Tara Madison has watched through her apartment windows for a decade, she was elated at the idea of a gleaming facility honoring the president she supported and reviving rough sections of her neighborhood.

Then the 52-year-old social services worker and daughter of civil rights activists began to worry luxury condos might replace subsidized housing, including where she lives with her two children and two grandchildren, and she'd be forced to move.

"Because our area has become attractive to developers now, they'll count us out," she said.

Her sentiments represent a tangled conflict that's unfolded since Barack Obama announced his $500 million presidential center would be built in Jackson Park, near Lake Michigan and where he started his political career, taught law and got married: Could the legacy library of the nation's first black president propel the displacement of thousands of low-income black families right in his backyard?

With construction looming and signs the neighborhood is already changing, residents are fiercely seeking safeguards for the place they also call home. The clash was the catalyst for one activist to become an alderwoman and led to both a ballot question gauging support and a resident-protections ordinance that could see a City Council vote within weeks, though its chances of succeeding are uncertain.

Fear of gentrification — and the racial disparities that often come with it — has existed for decades in Woodlawn and other South Side Chicago neighborhoods slow to recover from the recession. Woodlawn, 10 miles from downtown and just steps from Jackson Park, is over 80% black, with nearly 40 of its 25,000 residents living below the poverty line, according to Chicago demographer Rob Paral. But there's spillover from neighboring Hyde Park, home to the private University of Chicago, where only 30% of the residents are black and 23% are poor.

It wasn't too surprising when the Obama Foundation chose the area in 2016. Obama still has ties to it, including his family maintaining a home there. Chicago beat out several cities including Honolulu, where Obama spent his early years.

"The best things that have happened to me in my life, happened in this community. Although we had a formal bidding process to determine where the presidential library was going to be, the fact of the matter was it had to be right here on the South Side of Chicago," Obama told a crowd in 2016.

The center as proposed will display presidential artifacts and have walking paths, a public library branch and a recording studio. Unlike the other 13 presidential libraries, Obama's will be the first fully digital one, with patrons able to access millions of emails, photos and videos from kiosks.

While Obama has touted the center as a youth leadership hub that'll attract new businesses, some residents fear a resurgence that would push out longtime residents.

Chicago ranks third among the nation's largest cities, after New York and Los Angeles, for most neighborhoods that have gentrified, though it hasn't seen as intense of a wave as other places, according to a National Community Reinvestment Coalition study this year.

Other presidential libraries in urban settings have faced resistance. Protesters tried to stop the city of Atlanta from paving a road through a public park to former President Jimmy Carter's library, which opened in 1986.

Yet the Obama library is dealing with its own issues around race and poverty. A study by neighborhood activists estimated that up to 4,500 families would be at risk of displacement with development around the center.

Some groups have demanded a community benefits agreement to protect residents. At a meeting the Obama Foundation held in September 2017, then-activist Jeannette Taylor asked if Obama would sign such an agreement.

Obama, via video, said as a former community organizer in Chicago he understood the concerns. But he didn't think a pact was necessary since the foundation, which is raising funds and overseeing construction, is a nonprofit.

"The reason we want to do it (is) because this is the community we care about," Obama said.

Activists, in protest, tried to prevent him from talking further.

"He forgot the people who got him into office," Taylor said.

His response left her heartbroken, she said, and she used it to fuel her City Council run. She was elected earlier this year.

The same election featured a nonbinding ballot question spurred by activists asking voters from the areas affected by the center if they would support a community benefits agreement. Voters said yes overwhelmingly.

Taylor has since gained sponsorship for an ordinance calling for protections in a 2-mile radius around the Obama library, including designating 30% of the area's housing as affordable, requiring buildings up for sale to first be offered to current tenants, and establishing a community trust fund to help residents with property taxes.

"It is morally wrong to get investment in a community that's long overdue investment and then to displace the very people who have been dealing with disinvestment," Taylor said. "It is a conversation that should have been had way before this, way before the library."

The Obama Foundation hasn't taken a position on the ordinance. The University of Chicago, which owns nearby land, is questioning the ordinance's legality.

Some activists say the proposed protections don't go far enough and time is of the essence. Rents are already going up and several new homes sold in the $700,000 range this year, a neighborhood record.

Michael Strautmanis, the foundation's chief engagement officer, said he agrees the displacement issue should be addressed. He said the foundation has promised to push for minority employment, youth leadership programs and resources to help people find jobs as development occurs in the area.

The library's economic impact is expected to be significant, something not lost on residents.

"Obama, yes! Displacement, no!" activists touting the ordinance chanted at a recent news conference.

The center is expected to draw around 800,000 visitors a year, translating into $110 million spent in the city each year, according to a 2014 University of Chicago-commissioned study.

Green tarps cover the fenced-off center site for now. Groundbreaking has been delayed, both by a park advocacy group's federal lawsuit challenging the use of public parkland and an ongoing federal review process needed because of the location in Jackson Park, which is on the National Register of Historic Places. The lawsuit was struck down in June.

Some activists say they plan to keep fighting and making demands with residents' best interests in mind.

"We're not going to displace anyone," Madison, who has fought for neighborhood protections, said. "Power of the protest is going to make sure that doesn't occur."

___

Follow Sophia Tareen on Twitter: https://twitter.com/sophiatareen

Copyright 2019 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

*NFL.com reporter Jim Trotter penned a column earlier this week, lamenting the low number of minority coaches in the NFL.*
“Miami’s Brian Flores was the only person of color to fill one of the eight vacancies this offseason, just as Steve Wilks in Arizona was the only minority to step into one of seven openings last offseason,” Trotter wrote.


Wilks, who is black, was fired following a 3-13 season in 2018, and was replaced by Kliff Kingsbury, who is white. The fact that Wilks was fired after just one season, and replaced by Kingsbury, who had a 35-40 record as the Texas Tech coach, irked some in the minority coaching community, according to the article.

Breitbart TV








CLICK TO PLAY

Candace Owens Teases the Premise of Her Next Book: 'It's Time for Minorities to Have an Awakening'


Former NFL head coach Tony Dungy thinks one of the problems is many NFL owners, the majority who made their fortunes outside of football, aren’t adept at interviewing coaching candidates.

“The biggest problem is, people making decisions, many times, don’t know what they’re looking for or how to find it,” Dungy told Trotter. “Then it becomes a matter of, ‘If I go with what’s popular, or what everybody else says is good, at least I’ll feel good about it and people won’t be able to second-guess me.’ Then it becomes easy to stay with what’s trendy, because there are enough good, trendy candidates that you’ll never run out. But that doesn’t always allow you to find the diamonds in the rough. My suggestion would be to have all these owners take a class in how to hire people.”

An anonymous NFL GM also blamed the lack of football acumen of many owners.

“They can hire the right business people for their company, because that’s what they do for a living, and they have a very good idea of what’s necessary to be successful,” the general manager told Trotter. “But how much do they actually know about the football world? Do they know what it’s like to go scout on the road? Do they see these guys in meetings every day? Do they know what a coach does every day? They have a global understanding, but they’re not educated enough on the ways of the NFL. Most of these owners are fans, so them hiring a head coach is like me going to Google and trying to hire a chief engineer for a new search engine. How the hell am I qualified to do that?”

New Orleans Saints head coach Sean Payton feels the NFL took a “step backward” the last two hiring cycles.

“We don’t have to see the numbers to know we took a step backward in the last hiring cycle — and that has nothing to do with anyone who was hired,” Payton said. “It’s just the fact that, man, look at the pictures.”

Pittsburgh Steelers wide receiver coach Darryl Drake believes that if people don’t “speak out” nothing will change.

“If we don’t speak out, then we’re running down that same railroad track, and that track is rusty,” Drake told Trotter. “There are so many qualified minority coaches, which is why the reaction among them is not good. A lot of guys felt slighted in this last hiring cycle; a lot of guys do not know which road to take to get their names in a position to where they can have those opportunities; a lot of guys felt like certain individuals that should have had opportunities to get a job did not get a job.”

The NFL currently has four minority coaches – Flores, Pittsburgh’s Mike Tomlin, Carolina’s Ron Rivera a


----------



## Booter (Aug 5, 2019)

*Trump offered prayers for "those who perished in Toledo"*

"May God bless the memory of those who perished in Toledo, and may God protect them," Trump said. "May God protect all of those from Texas to Ohio, may God bless the victims and their families, may God bless America."

*Some context: *Trump wasn't the only person to get the city wrong. At a fundraiser in San Diego, Joe Biden referred to the shootings in Houston and the day before in Michigan, before correcting it later.

With age comes wisdom but being in your 70's is too old to be President.  I know the Republicans will very likely go with Trump but I hope someone younger than Biden leads the Democratic ticket.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

I have just one question about the suspect.
Take a wild guess, I bet the perp has fucked a goat or two in his life.



Horror: A Six-Year-Old Boy is Tossed From the 10th Story of a London Museum. But Fate Steps In

Posted at 9:35 pm on August 05, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










On Monday, at London’s Tate Modern museum, a teenager did the unthinkable: allegedly — while crowds enjoyed the exhibits — he threw a 6-year-old from a 10th-floor viewing gallery.

The adolescent was subsequently restrained by guests. Witness Nancy Barnfield told The Associated Press he “just stood there and was quite calm.”

Miraculously, the little boy survived: He landed on a fifth-floor roof.

The child is currently in critical but stable condition.

Nancy recounted a “loud bang” followed by a woman screaming, “Where’s my son?! Where’s my son?!”

The 17-year-old is in custody on suspicion of attempted murder.





Police are still trying to determine a motive; they don’t believe the two knew one another.

Detective Chief Superintendent John Massey of the Metropolitan Police marveled over the evil deed:

“This was a truly shocking incident, and people will understandably be searching for answers. At the moment, this is being treated as an isolated event with no distinct or apparent motive.”

Law enforcement is looking to speak with anyone who “witnessed a male whose behavior seemed out of place, suspicious or worrying, in the hour or two before the incident in or near the gallery.”

The museum — which received 6 million visitors last year — is “working closely with the police to help with their investigations,” a spokeswoman confirmed.



*


“All our thoughts are with the child and his family,” she said.

There is evil in the world. Not just far away, not just in the case of those who appear to possess it. It’s within the hearts of those we see, immemorable strangers who pass us by without incident. It’s there. Lurking.

Thank God, a 6-year-old child escaped its clutches. At least enough to stay upon the earth, in order to grow up and make it better.

Get better, little boy. We need you.
*_


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> With age comes wisdom but being in your 70's is too old to be President.  I know the Republicans will very likely go with Trump but I hope someone younger than Biden leads the Democratic ticket.


Maybe it's also too old to be posting on the forum... Espola.


----------



## Booter (Aug 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe it's also too old to be posting on the forum... Espola.


A Trump supported equating the President to a forum poster is not surprising.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Booter said:


> A Trump supported equating the President
> to a forum poster is not surprising.


*Hey Bootbutt...*
*Sentence structure and logic*
*might help with future posts.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2019)

Booter said:


> A Trump supported equating the President to a forum poster is not surprising.


I am? You assume a lot...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

*Jeffrey Epstein's alleged sex trafficking victim named Bill Richardson, George Mitchell in newly released documents*





 By Brooke Singman | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

Looks like the clintons got another one.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the clintons got another one.


Just ask Mr. Epstein.... oh wait. You can't anymore.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the clintons got another one.


Further news that sounds too weird to believe - the suicide watch was cancelled due to orders from DOJ.  if true, that would be Barr, not Clinton


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Further news that sounds too weird to believe - the suicide watch was cancelled due to orders from DOJ.  if true, that would be Barr, not Clinton


At least he is dead.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Further news that sounds too weird to believe - the suicide watch was cancelled due to orders from DOJ.  if true, that would be Barr, not Clinton


Sucker..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Further news that sounds too weird to believe - the suicide watch was cancelled due to orders from DOJ.  if true, that would be Barr, not Clinton


Who is Barr's boss again?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is Barr's boss again?


Epstein's buddy from New York.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Epstein's buddy from New York.


You mean your President.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5182
> You mean your President.


Putin is a known rapist as well, one more to add to the circle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2019)

*WATCH: Band of intensely white anti-ICE protesters block highway in NYC, get arrested*
*Somewhere an Old Navy is missing half its staff.*

https://www.theblaze.com/news/watch-band-of-blisteringly-white-anti-ice-protesters-block-highway-in-ncy-get-arrested


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

AUGUST 11, 2019
*So who are the Democrats' 'faves' who might be breathing a sigh of relief at Epstein's demise?*
By Monica Showalter

https://www.americanthinker.com/


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AUGUST 11, 2019
> *So who are the Democrats' 'faves' who might be breathing a sigh of relief at Epstein's demise?*
> By Monica Showalter
> 
> https://www.americanthinker.com/


Do we know why Trump’s dept of prisons let him die or get killed in jail?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Do we know why Trump’s dept of prisons let him die or get killed in jail?


Working on the deficit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2019)

*Here It Is… Complete List of Clinton Associates Who Allegedly Died Mysteriously or Committed Suicide Before Testimony, Including Jeffrey Epstein*

*




*
*On Saturday multimillionaire Jeffrey Epstein, the highest profile prisoner in US custody, was found dead in his prison cell in Manhattan.*
This occurred the day after two thousand previously sealed court documents involving the Jeffrey Epstein child sex abuse case were released to the public.


The documents described how Bill Clinton held a private party on Jeffrey Epstein’s pedophile island.

Clinton made at least 27 times trips on Jeffrey Epstein’s private plane. Most of those flights were with underage girls.











Despite a previous attempt on his life just three weeks ago the prison guards skipped the 30 minute required checks on Epstein’s cell last night.

Early this morning they found him dead.

Jeffrey Epstein is the latest in a long list of Clinton family associates and acquaintances who died mysteriously or committed suicide before their public testimony.

*In 2016 CBS Las Vegas posted a list of Bill and Hillary Clinton associates alleged to have died under mysterious circumstances. *

*Here is that list.*

1- James McDougal – Clintons convicted Whitewater partner died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement. He was a key witness in Ken Starr’s investigation.

2 – Mary Mahoney – A former White House intern was murdered July 1997 at a Starbucks Coffee Shop in Georgetown .. The murder …happened just after she was to go public w:th her story of sexual harassment in the White House.

3 – Vince Foster – Former White House counselor, and colleague of Hillary Clinton at Little Rock’s Rose Law firm. Died of a gunshot wound to the head, ruled a suicide.

4 – Ron Brown – Secretary of Commerce and former DNC Chairman. Reported to have died by impact in a plane crash. A pathologist close to the investigation reported that there was a hole in the top of Brown’s skull resembling a gunshot wound. At the time of his death Brown was being investigated, and spoke publicly of his willingness to cut a deal with prosecutors. The rest of the people on the plane also died. A few days later the Air Traffic controller commited suicide.

5 – C. Victor Raiser, II – Raiser, a major player in the Clinton fund raising organization died in a private plane crash in July 1992.

6 – Paul Tulley – Democratic National Committee Political Director found dead in a hotel room in Little Rock , September 1992. Described by Clinton as a “dear friend and trusted advisor”.

7 – Ed Willey – Clinton fundraiser, found dead November 1993 deep in the woods in VA of a gunshot wound to the head. Ruled a suicide. Ed Willey died on the same day his wife Kathleen Willey claimed Bill Clinton groped her in the oval office in the White House. Ed Willey was involved in several Clinton fund raising events.

8 – Jerry Parks – Head of Clinton’s gubernatorial security team in Little Rock .. Gunned down in his car at a deserted intersection outside Little Rock Park’s son said his father was building a dossier on Clinton He allegedly threatened to reveal this information. After he died the files were mysteriously removed from his house.

9 – James Bunch – Died from a gunshot suicide. It was reported that he had a “Black Book” of people which contained names of influential people who visited prostitutes in Texas and Arkansas

10 – James Wilson – Was found dead in May 1993 from an apparent hanging suicide. He was reported to have ties to Whitewater..

11 – Kathy Ferguson – Ex-wife of Arkansas Trooper Danny Ferguson, was found dead in May 1994, in her living room with a gunshot to her head. It was ruled a suicide even though there were several packed suitcases, as if she were going somewhere. Danny Ferguson was a co-defendant along with Bill Clinton in the Paula Jones lawsuit Kathy Ferguson was a possible corroborating witness for Paula Jones.

12 – Bill Shelton – Arkansas State Trooper and fiancee of Kathy Ferguson. Critical of the suicide ruling of his fiancee, he was found dead in June, 1994 of a gunshot wound also ruled a suicide at the grave site of his fiancee.

13 – Gandy Baugh – Attorney for Clinton’s friend Dan Lassater, died by jumping out a window of a tall building January, 1994. His client was a convicted drug distributor.

14 – Florence Martin – Accountant & sub-contractor for the CIA, was related to the Barry Seal, Mena, Arkansas, airport drug smuggling case. He died of three gunshot wounds.

15 – Suzanne Coleman – Reportedly had an affair with Clinton when he was Arkansas Attorney General. Died of a gunshot wound to the back of the head, ruled a suicide. Was pregnant at the time of her death.

16 – Paula Grober – Clinton’s speech interpreter for the deaf from 1978 until her death December 9, 1992. She died in a one car accident.
17 – Danny Casolaro – Investigative reporter, investigating Mena Airport and Arkansas Development Finance Authority. He slit his wrists, apparently, in the middle of his investigation.

18 – Paul Wilcher – Attorney investigating corruption at Mena Airport with Casolaro and the 1980 “October Surprise” was found dead on a toilet June 22, 1993, in his Washington DC apartment had delivered a report to Janet Reno 3 weeks before his death.

19 – Jon Parnell Walker – Whitewater investigator for Resolution Trust Corp. Jumped to his death from his Arlington ,Virginia apartment balcony August 15, 1993. He was investigating the Morgan Guaranty scandal.

20 – Barbara Wise – Commerce Department staffer. Worked closely with Ron Brown and John Huang. Cause of death: Unknown. Died November 29, 1996. Her bruised, naked body was found locked in her office at the Department of Commerce.

21 – Charles Meissner – Assistant Secretary of Commerce who gave John Huang special security clearance, died shortly thereafter in a small plane crash.

22 – Dr. Stanley Heard – Chairman of the National Chiropractic Health Care Advisory Committee died with his attorney Steve Dickson in a small plane crash. Dr. Heard, in addition to serving on Clinton ‘s advisory council personally treated Clinton’s mother, stepfather and brother.

23 – Barry Seal – Drug running TWA pilot out of Mena Arkansas, death was no accident.

24 – Johnny Lawhorn, Jr. – Mechanic, found a check made out to Bill Clinton in the trunk of a car left at his repair shop. He was found dead after his car had hit a utility pole.

25 – Stanley Huggins – Investigated Madison Guaranty. His death was a purported suicide and his report was never released.

26 – Hershell Friday – Attorney and Clinton fundraiser died March 1, 1994, when his plane exploded.

27 – Kevin Ives & Don Henry – Known as “The boys on the track” case. Reports say the boys may have stumbled upon the Mena Arkansas airport drug operation. A controversial case, the initial report of death said, due to falling asleep on railroad tracks. Later reports claim the 2 boys had been slain before being placed on the tracks. Many linked to the case died before their testimony could come before a Grand Jury.

THE FOLLOWING PERSONS HAD INFORMATION ON THE IVES/HENRY CASE:

28 – Keith Coney – Died when his motorcycle slammed into the back of a truck, 7/88.

29 – Keith McMaskle – Died, stabbed 113 times, Nov, 1988

30 – Gregory Collins – Died from a gunshot wound January 1989.

31 – Jeff Rhodes – He was shot, mutilated and found burned in a trash dump in April 1989.

32 – James Milan – Found decapitated. However, the Coroner ruled his death was due to natural causes”.

34 – Richard Winters – A suspect in the Ives/Henry deaths. He was killed in a set-up robbery July 1989.

THE FOLLOWING CLINTON BODYGUARDS ARE ALSO DEAD
35 – Major William S. Barkley, Jr.
36 – Captain Scott J . Reynolds
37 – Sgt. Brian Hanley
38 – Sgt. Tim Sabel
39 – Major General William Robertson
40 – Col. William Densberger
41 – Col. Robert Kelly
42 – Spec. Gary Rhodes
43 – Steve Willis
44 – Robert Williams
45 – Conway LeBleu
46 – Todd McKeehan

And the most recent, Seth Rich, the DC staffer murdered and “robbed” (of nothing) on July 10. Wikileaks found Assange claims he had info on the DNC email scandal.

Not Included in this list are the 4 heroes killed in Benghazi.

*And today you can add multi-millionaire Jeffrey Epstein to the list.*


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Here It Is… Complete List of Clinton Associates Who Allegedly Died Mysteriously or Committed Suicide Before Testimony, Including Jeffrey Epstein*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


The thing I like about the wacko conspiracy theories is that they got Obama elected twice and they will cost Trump his second term.
Keep it up!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Do we know why Trump’s dept of prisons let him die or get killed in jail?


messy you're sounding a bit paranoid or at least a believer in "wacko conspiracy theories".


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Further news that sounds too weird to believe -
> the suicide watch was cancelled due to orders from DOJ.
> if true, that would be Barr, not Clinton


*Hey Spola....Your above post is WHY NO ONE BELIEVES*
*ANYTHING YOU POST....Even the photos...!*

*YOU ARE A LYING SACK OF SHIT !*

*New York Post....*

https://nypost.com/2019/08/12/jeffrey-epstein-was-taken-off-suicide-watch-at-his-lawyers-request/


*Two seconds and YOU could have posted the TRUTH...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)

messy said:


> The thing I like about the wacko conspiracy theories
> is that they got Obama elected twice and they will
> cost Trump his second term.
> Keep it up!


*Nothing Wacko about the TRUTH....!

The Mooch has jumped ship for the money....!
Look it up...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2019)

messy said:


> The thing I like about the wacko conspiracy theories is that they got Obama elected twice and they will cost Trump his second term.
> Keep it up!


There wasn’t supposed to be a first term!  Lol!  Desperate?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There wasn’t supposed to be a first term!  Lol!  Desperate?


Your continued attempts at taking a virtual victory lap having been falling on deaf ears for sometime now. The rest of us have been discussing the policies and actions of the duly elected admin. Please try to keep up with the rest of the class . . . lol, talk about desperate . . . desperate to avoid any real discussion. Your game is tired.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Do we know why Trump’s dept of prisons let him die or get killed in jail?


No.


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your continued attempts at taking a virtual victory lap having been falling on deaf ears for sometime now. The rest of us have been discussing the policies and actions of the duly elected admin. Please try to keep up with the rest of the class . . . lol, talk about desperate . . . desperate to avoid any real discussion. Your game is tired.


You're asking a lot of him. You'll only disappoint yourself. He's a very dim bulb, and too lazy to learn. Hence his employment...


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

in both percentage terms and absolute numbers, federal programs reduced poverty among working-age whites without a college degree more than they did among non-college-educated Hispanics, African Americans, or members of other races, and far more than they did among college-educated adults of any race. The number of these working-age whites, in fact, exceeded the combined number of non-college-educated blacks, Hispanics, and members of other races that made such gains.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your continued attempts at taking a virtual victory lap having been falling on deaf ears for sometime now. The rest of us have been discussing the policies and actions of the duly elected admin. Please try to keep up with the rest of the class . . . lol, talk about desperate . . . desperate to avoid any real discussion. Your game is tired.


Truth hurts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You're asking a lot of him. You'll only disappoint yourself. He's a very dim bulb, and too lazy to learn. Hence his employment...


I thought I'd a least attempt to bump the scratched record forward.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your continued attempts at taking a virtual victory lap having been falling on deaf ears for sometime now. The rest of us have been discussing the policies and actions of the duly elected admin. Please try to keep up with the rest of the class . . . lol, talk about desperate . . . desperate to avoid any real discussion. Your game is tired.


I’ve discussed the policies of this admin compared to past admins so that proper perspective and discussions may follow.  If discussions of monetary and fiscal policy tire you, you should take a deep breath.  And ask yourself if you’ve really looked at what the prez has done compared to what he said he would do.  I’m not sure what you mean by Victory lap.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You're asking a lot of him. You'll only disappoint yourself. He's a very dim bulb, and too lazy to learn. Hence his employment...


Get a handle on the true definition of what an asset is and what a debt is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> in both percentage terms and absolute numbers, federal programs reduced poverty among working-age whites without a college degree more than they did among non-college-educated Hispanics, African Americans, or members of other races, and far more than they did among college-educated adults of any race. The number of these working-age whites, in fact, exceeded the combined number of non-college-educated blacks, Hispanics, and members of other races that made such gains.


The U.S. is 72% white.  Not surprised.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought I'd a least attempt to bump the scratched record forward.


The facts record you mean.


----------



## nononono (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Do we know why Trump’s dept of prisons
> let him die or get killed in jail?


*Why is it " Trump's " fault......*

*150 Park Row, New York, NY 10007 is under Mayor Bill de Blasio's *
*jurisdiction/control......*

*Furthermore ....why would the Prison under Bill de Blasio's watch *
* let a disgraced New York Police Officer who killed FOUR people *
*be his cell mate ....? A violent one !*
*I'll tell you why...because Bill de Blasio was/is involved in some of the *
*dirtiest of dirty secrets in New York, New York...!*

*Trump has Nothing to hide when it comes to Jeffery Epstein....Oh but*
*the Democrats had a vested interest in silencing him...!*

*The list is in a new Thread ....!*


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why is it " Trump's " fault......*
> 
> *150 Park Row, New York, NY 10007 is under Mayor Bill de Blasio's *
> *jurisdiction/control......*
> ...


God you’re stupid. It was a Federal facility. Who do you think fired the warden? The State of New York?


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The U.S. is 72% white.  Not surprised.


And of course you’re too dumb to understand what “in percentage terms” means.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> And of course you’re too dumb to understand what “in percentage terms” means.


And the hits just keep on comin’!  Lol!  Fries U baby!


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The U.S. is 72% white.  Not surprised.


Let me explain. When the fact is that “in percentage terms” whites take more federal anti-poverty money, and your 72% is an accurate statistic, then more than 72% of whites were helped relative to others. See how that works, son?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The U.S. is 72% white.  Not surprised.


More like 60.7% as of the 2010 census, but nice try at inflating the numbers for political expediency.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Let me explain. When the fact is that “in percentage terms” whites take more federal anti-poverty money, and your 72% is an accurate statistic, then more than 72% of whites were helped relative to others. See how that works, son?


His 72% includes Hispanics.


----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Get a handle on the true definition of what an asset is and what a debt is.


Irony personified.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Irony personified.


Your intellectual off spring continuing your legacy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your intellectual off spring continuing your legacy.


Calling you out is so easy . . . even a caveman can do it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More like 60.7% as of the 2010 census, but nice try at inflating the numbers for political expediency.


Really?  9 years ago?  Try the CIA Fact book.  Unless you’ve lost faith in our intel system post-Mueller investigation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Calling you out is so easy . . . even a caveman can do it.


Indeed you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2019)

Fuck Goodell, the NFL and JZ.
This is what happens when you give in to the mob.

*REID KNEELS BEFORE PRESEASON LOSS, RIPS JAY-Z DEAL AGAIN *
BY 




*




*

*CAROLINA PANTHERS SAFETY ERIC REID KNEELED IN SILENT PROTEST BEFORE A 27-14 PRESEASON LOSS TO THE BUFFALO BILLS ON FRIDAY NIGHT.*



*AFTERWARD, HE TOOK ANOTHER SHOT AT THE PARTNERSHIP BETWEEN THE NFL AND HIP-HOP MOGUL JAY-Z, WHO SAID DURING AN INTRODUCTORY PRESS CONFERENCE THIS WEEK “I THINK WE’RE PAST KNEELING … I THINK IT’S TIME FOR ACTION.”*



*“FOR ONE, WHEN HAS JAY-Z EVER TAKEN A KNEE TO COME OUT AND TELL US THAT WE’RE PAST KNEELING?” SAID REID, PER ESPN. “YES, HE’S DONE A LOT OF GREAT WORK, A LOT OF GREAT SOCIAL JUSTICE WORK. BUT FOR YOU TO GET PAID TO GO INTO AN NFL PRESS CONFERENCE AND SAY THAT WE’RE PAST KNEELING? AGAIN, ASININE. PLAYERS COALITION 2.0, HE GOT PAID TO TAKE THE BULLETS THAT HE’S TAKING NOW BECAUSE WE’RE NOT HAVING IT.”*



*REID, WHO JOINED THE PANTHERS THREE WEEKS INTO THE 2018 SEASON, KNEELED BEFORE EVERY GAME LAST YEAR, ALTHOUGH NO PANTHERS TEAMMATES JOINED HIM.*



*ACCORDING TO THE CHARLOTTE OBSERVER, REID’S REASON FOR KNEELING IS TO “PROTEST RACIAL INEQUALITY AND SOCIAL INJUSTICE IN AMERICA.”*



*REID IS CLOSE FRIENDS WITH FORMER SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS QUARTERBACK COLIN KAEPERNICK FROM THEIR DAYS AS TEAMMATES WITH THE 49ERS. KAEPERNICK IS WELL KNOWN FOR HIS PROTESTS DURING THE ANTHEM. BOTH PLAYERS SETTLED A COLLUSION LAWSUIT WITH THE NFL LAST YEAR.*



*“JAY-Z MADE A MONEY MOVE. HE’S CAPITALIZED ON THIS SITUATION. NOBODY TO MY KNOWLEDGE TALKED ABOUT SOCIAL JUSTICE BEFORE COLIN STARTED PROTESTING,” SAID REID. “THAT WAS NOT A TOPIC OF THE NFL OFF THE FIELD. FOR JAY-Z TO COME IN AND PARTNER TO ADDRESS SOCIAL JUSTICE, DO IT BEHIND COLIN’S BACK, GET PAID TO DO IT … I DON’T HAVE WORDS.”*



*REID ALSO SUGGESTED THE NFL IS USING JAY-Z AS COVER FOR KAEPERNICK STILL NOT HAVING AN NFL JOB.*



*“THE (INJUSTICE) THAT’S HAPPENED TO COLIN, THEY GET TO SAY, ‘LOOK, WE CARE ABOUT SOCIAL JUSTICE, WE CARE ABOUT THE BLACK COMMUNITY BECAUSE WE’RE WITH JAY-Z,'” SAID REID.*



*“JAY-Z IS DOING THE WORK FOR THEM. WE ALL KNOW THAT IT’S UNJUST THAT COLIN ISN’T IN AN NFL LOCKER ROOM, THE WAY HE LOST HIS JOB. BUT THEY GET TO PRETEND THEY CARE ABOUT SOCIAL JUSTICE.”*



*REID, 27, ENDED UP STARTING ALL 13 GAMES HE WAS IN UNIFORM FOR THE PANTHERS LAST SEASON. HE WAS SIXTH ON THE TEAM WITH 71 TACKLES WITH ONE SACK AND ONE INTERCEPTION. IN SIX NFL SEASONS, FIVE WITH THE 49ERS, THE FORMER NO. 18 OVERALL SELECTION IN THE 2013 DRAFT HAS 398 CAREER TACKLES AND 11 INTERCEPTIONS.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

August 20, 2019
*The US Congress has decided to scrap the Constitution*
By David L. Rosenthal
The United States House of Representatives passed a resolution in March 2019 in which appears the following text:

Whereas Muslims and people perceived to be Muslim are subjected to false and dangerous stereotypes and myths including unfair allegations that they sympathize with individuals who engage in violence or terror or support the oppression of women, Jews, and other vulnerable communities ...

By passing that resolution, including the text cited above, the House of Representatives has established with painful clarity either that the members of the House are entirely ignorant with respect to the contents of the sacred texts of Islam, which clearly, repeatedly, and enthusiastically call for the hatred, discrimination, subjugation, terrorization, persecution, enslavement, rape, and mass murder of non-Muslims, or that the members of the House who voted to pass that resolution wish to deceive Americans with regard to the contents of those sacred texts.

The House of Representatives condemned Islamophobia. This means that House members condemn superior moral values and condemn criticism of fascism; genocide; terrorism; and a long series of violent, perverse, barbaric atrocities and abominations. Essentially, they condemn the traditional moral foundations of America, as well as of many other nations. They condemn principles of the Constitution, of the United Nations Declaration of Human Rights, and of the Almighty God of Abraham. And they condemn all American laws that criminalize all of the deranged, fascistic, and perverse practices authorized under Islamic law. The House of Representatives has forfeited its last vestige of legitimacy, as a legislative body, of honor, and of sanity.

The resolution further states the following:

Now, therefore, be it Resolved, That the House of Representatives—

(9) encourages all public officials to confront the reality of anti-Semitism, Islamophobia, racism, and other forms of bigotry, as well as historical struggles against them, to ensure that the United States will live up to the transcendent principles of tolerance, religious freedom, and equal protection as embodied in the Declaration of Independence andencourages all public officials to confront the reality of anti-Semitism, Islamophobia, racism, and other forms of bigotry, as well as historical struggles against them, to ensure that the United States will live up to the transcendent principles of tolerance, religious freedom, and equal protection as embodied in the Declaration of Independence and the first and 14th amendments to the Constitution.

The members of the House have encouraged all public officials to confront the "bigotry" of those who understand and openly declare that Islamofascism is an unlawful, barbaric abomination. The members of the House have equated "Islamophobia," the aversion to Islamic atrocities, with hatred of others based of their faith-based support of moral, ethical standards. The members of the House have caused to be immortalized in print the tragic fact that they believe the vile lie that anyone has a right, acknowledged by America's Constitution, to commit all of the crimes, perversions, and atrocities called for by Islamic law.

The members of the House have lost their collective mind.

But surely Americans can still look to their Senate to rescue Congress from the utter insanity of the House of Representatives. Surely the Senate must confront the House to set it straight on its senseless, lawless expressions. But alas, it is not so.

The fact is that the Senate and the House of Representatives are in full agreement in their insane expressions of disdain for truth, for American law, for the freedom to express truth, and for the lawful limits of their delegated power.

In fact, on April 5, 2017, all 100 United States senators voted to passSenate Resolution 118, in which they defined as criminal anyone who displays any form of bias against Islam. They also asked federal, state, and local law enforcement officials to investigate and bring charges against anyone who displays any form of bias against Islam.

The 100 senators and the majority of the members of the House have decided that their moral sense is greater than that of other Americans. They have decided to grant themselves the power, not delegated to them by the Constitution, to determine that foreign laws that call for violation of American laws and egregious abuses against any non-Muslim are acceptable in America, as well as morally equivalent to American laws that classify the practices called for by Islamic law as criminal. They have defied American laws, rights, values, and norms, and reality, and their oath to support and defend America's Constitution. They are daft.
What


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

Bad things happen when you don’t listen to the police.

AUGUST 20, 2019
*The Eric Garner case: Another cop fired for doing his job*
By Bob Weir
Inasmuch as we live in an era that supports the bad guys over the good guys, it was inevitable that New York City police officer Daniel Pantaleo would end up being fired for doing his job during an arrest situation in which a black man died. It all began on July 17, 2014 during a routine police assignment. About 3:30 P.M., Eric Garner, a 43-year-old black man, was approached by NYC cops as he was standing in front of a beauty supply store on Staten Island. Acting on a complaint, the cops confronted Garner and accused him of selling untaxed cigarettes, a violation of New York State Law. After telling him he was under arrest, officer Pantaleo tried to handcuff Garner, who was 6'2" and weighed about 400 pounds.

Garner resisted the officers' attempts to put the manacles on him, slapping their hands away. It was then that Pantaleo placed his arm around Garner's neck and tried to pull him to the ground. The man was heard saying, "I can't breathe" but continued to struggle. According to cops on the scene, Garner lost consciousness. An ambulance removed him to a hospital, and he was pronounced dead an hour later. The NYC medical examiner found that death resulted from compression of the neck and chest during the physical restraint, adding that asthma, heart disease, and obesity were contributing factors. There was no damage to the trachea (windpipe) or the neck bones.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His 72% includes Hispanics.


Why of course they are...

While originally the term referred primarily to the Hispanos of New Mexico within the United States,[36] today, organizations in the country use the term as a broad catchall to refer to persons with a historical and cultural relationship with Spain regardless of race and ethnicity.[1][2] The U.S. Census Bureau defines the ethnonym _Hispanic or Latino_ to refer to "a person of Cuban, Mexican, Puerto Rican, South or Central American, or other Spanish culture or origin regardless of race"[37] and states that Hispanics or Latinos can be of any race, any ancestry, any ethnicity.[38] Generically, this limits the definition of Hispanic or Latino to people from the Caribbean, Central and South America, or other Hispanic (Spanish) culture or origin, regardless of race. Latino can refer to males or females, while Latina refers to only females.

Because of the technical distinctions involved in defining "race" vs. "ethnicity," there is confusion among the general population about the designation of Hispanic identity. Currently, the United States Census Bureau defines six race categories:[39]


White or Caucasian
Black or African American
American Indian or Alaska Native
Asian
Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander
Some Other Race
*According to census reports, of the above races the largest number of Hispanic or Latinos are of the White race*, the second largest number come from the Native American/American Indian race who are the indigenous people of the Americas. The inhabitants of Easter Island are Pacific Islanders and since the island belongs to Chile they are theoretically Hispanic or Latinos. Because Hispanic roots are considered aligned with a European ancestry (Spain/Portugal), Hispanic/Latino ancestry is defined solely as an _ethnic _designation (similar to being Norse or Germanic). Therefore, a person of Hispanic descent is typically defined using both race and ethnicity as an identifier—i.e., Black-Hispanic, White-Hispanic, Asian-Hispanic, Amerindian-Hispanic or "other race" Hispanic.

A 1997 notice by the U.S. Office of Management and Budget defined _Hispanic or Latino_ persons as being "persons who trace their origin or descent to Mexico, Puerto Rico, Cuba, Central and South America, and other Spanish cultures."[40] The United States Census uses the ethnonym _Hispanic or Latino_ to refer to "a person of Cuban, Mexican, Puerto Rican, South or Central American, or other Hispanic culture or origin regardless of race."[37]


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His 72% includes Hispanics.


Actually it doesn’t.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2019)

https://t.co/yfXv20JHPR?amp=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/yfXv20JHPR?amp=1


What is this world coming to?
Thank God Trump won.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2019)

NEWS AUGUST 25, 2019
*Palestinian terrorists murder Jewish teenager. Rashida Tlaib rushes to blame 'Israeli occupation.'*

*'You are a vicious unethical monster'*

Zach Gibson/Getty Images


 CHRIS ENLOE




Controversial Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-Minn.) suggested Friday that "Israeli occupation" was to blame after Palestinian terrorists murdered a 17-year-old Jewish girl hiking with her family in the West Bank.


The girl, Rina Shnerb, was killed when an improvised explosive devise denoted at a popular tourist site outside the West Bank settlement of Dolev. Shnerb was pronounced dead at the scene, while her father and brother sustained life-threatening injuries and were airlifted out of the area.

From Haaretz:

According to the military, it remains unclear whether the charge was hidden at the site of the explosion or thrown at the family that was hiking there. The army has ruled out the possibility that the charge was hurled out of a moving vehicle and said it appeared the device was home-made.

Defense sources said that the explosive device that was used was large, forceful and required advanced knowledge and skill to assemble. However, it has yet to be determined if the incident is tied to a major organization.
It wasn't immediately clear who exactly carried out the brutal attack, but Hamas politburo chief Ismail Haniyeh commended whoever did, calling the actions "heroic," Haaretz reported.

*What did Tlaib say?*
In response, Tlaib said her "heart goes out to Rina's family," then immediately turned to seemingly blame the attack on "Israeli occupation."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2019)

*Report: Gwyneth Paltrow, George Stephanopoulos Attended Jeffrey Epstein’s Star-Studded Party*





Getty Images
BEN KEW25 Aug 2019761
2:29
*An array of TV anchors and Hollywood power players, including actress Gwyneth Paltrow and ABC News anchor George Stephanopoulos, attended a party held by the late financier and convicted sex trafficker Jeffrey Epstein, The Daily Mail reported Saturday.*

The party Jeffrey Epstein, which was held 2nd December 2010 at Epstein’s New York mansion in honor of The Duke of York, was reportedly attended by multiple celebrities, including former White House communications director turned ABC anchor George Stephanopoulos, journalist Katie Couric, film director Woody Allen, as well as actresses Jennifer Aniston, Chelsea Handler, and Gwyneth Paltrow.

The presence of such figures raises questions as to whether they were aware of Epstein’s continued illicit sexual activities, with the late financier already having been convicted in 2008 of procuring an underage girl for prostitution, a crime for which he served over a year in prison with work release.

According to the Mail, attendees who would have walked Epstein’s range of erotic artwork en route to his second-floor dining room, including a painting of Bill Clinton in red heels and a blue dress, a reference to the outfit worn by Monica Lewinsky when she performed oral sex on the former president in the Oval Office.

The most high-profile figure allegedly implicated or at least aware of Epstein’s crimes was Prince Andrew himself, otherwise known as the Duke of York. Multiple reports have alleged that the pair share a close relationship and Andrew regularly met and interacted with Epstein’s victims aboard his private jet.

Andrew has denied all knowledge of Epstein’s activities, claiming in a statement on Saturday that he not did “see, witness or suspect any behavior of the sort that subsequently led to [the] arrest and conviction” of the controversial financier. Jeffrey Epstein committed suicide in his Manhattan jail cell earlier this month.

“I have said previously that it was a mistake and an error to see him after his release [from prison] in 2010 and I can only reiterate my regret that I was mistaken to think that what I thought I knew of him was evidently not the real person, given what we now know,” Andrew said in a statement.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NEWS AUGUST 25, 2019
> *Palestinian terrorists murder Jewish teenager. Rashida Tlaib rushes to blame 'Israeli occupation.'*
> 
> *'You are a vicious unethical monster'*
> ...


Who killed the native Americans? Were there any children murdered? It's tribal war over there. Maybe you should report on Afghanistan and the murders committed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Semantics matter?


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> God you’re stupid.
> It was a Federal facility.
> Who do you think fired the warden?
> The State of New York?


*Am I now....*
*You know nothing of New York Politics/Corruption....*
*You should have heeded my suggestions...*

*" Go Back To School "  " Messy ".....You're just a little *
*lost Democratic Troll who cannot think for himself....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who killed the native Americans?
> Were there any children murdered?
> It's tribal war over there.
> Maybe you should report on Afghanistan
> and the murders committed.


*Your retirement check/bank transfer will post*
*tomorrow.....then you have another month *
*of alcoholic freedom....*


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Report: Gwyneth Paltrow, George Stephanopoulos Attended Jeffrey Epstein’s Star-Studded Party*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"He's a fantastic guy." -- Donald Trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your retirement check/bank transfer will post*
> *tomorrow.....then you have another month *
> *of alcoholic freedom....*


Do you ever tire of being a moronic loon?


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Semantics matter?


*Is it Semantics or Rhetoric...?*

*Go on Rodent....pick one..!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

*The Inside Story Of How The Army Reduced Standards To Get Women Through Ranger Training*
August 29th, 2019
_





Editor’s note: What follows is one in a two-part series of adapted excerpts from decorated veteran and conservative writer James Hasson’s new book Stand Down: How Social Justice Warriors Are Sabotaging America’s Military (Here at Barnes and Noble). The first part covers the intense training required for most Ranger candidates, and how that training was blunted internally by bureaucrats and military officials with an agenda. The second part, posted tomorrow, will cover the military’s response when news began to leak, and how they tried to cover up their malfeasance.

When the first integrated class started on April 19, none of the nineteen female candidates made it through the Darby phase of the course.
_


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you ever tire of being a moronic loon?


First thing you think in the morning as you look in the mirror....


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

How is it possible that a sitting president, 2.5 years in, has never had a 50% approval rating? Has that ever  happened?
Republicans aren't looking too good right now... except in the states where nobody lives, of course.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> How is it possible that a sitting president, 2.5 years in, has never had a 50% approval rating? Has that ever  happened?
> Republicans aren't looking too good right now... except in the states where nobody lives, of course.


1. Who cares as long as HRC isn’t making decisions.
2. The only people looking worse than Republicans are Democrats in 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> First thing you think in the morning as you look in the mirror....


Still hurt aren't ya.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you ever tire of being a moronic loon?


*Nope....*

*You might want to think about your comment*
*as I bait another " Hook "...!*









*A Double Double ( Socialist ) on one side and a Carne Asada ( Kamala ) on the other.....*
*I've got your number...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> How is it possible that a sitting president, 2.5 years in, has never had a 50% approval rating? Has that ever  happened?
> Republicans aren't looking too good right now... except in the states where nobody lives, of course.


He went bankrupt (more than once) running a CASINO?!?! Who does that? Tribal gaming started in tents and they now have thriving resorts.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He went bankrupt (more than once) running a CASINO?!?!
> Who does that?
> Tribal gaming started in tents and they now have thriving resorts.


*Hahmmmm.........!*

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/28/business/uaw-fbi-raid.html

*Double Hahmmmmm......!*

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/28/business/uaw-fbi-raid.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/local/2001/08/30/former-ironworkers-
president-indicted/197a808b-ded9-4e62-b457-6ede126ea027/?noredirect=on


*How's it feel to be Class A Hypocrite....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2019)

California charter schools are excluding and forcing out kids with disabilities, report finds
Aug 27, 2019 10:27am PDT by Laura Clawson, Daily Kos Staff





2264
California charter schools are systematically leaving disabled kids behind—or worse. A recent report from United Teachers Los Angeles and the California Teachers Association looks at three large school districts, finding that charter schools in all three are enrolling fewer students with disabilities, and especially fewer students with moderate to severe disabilities, than local public schools. And some of the ways charter schools are excluding and forcing out kids with disabilities are downright abusive.

The report looks at Los Angeles, San Diego, and Oakland. In Oakland, 13.58% of the students in district schools have disabilities, while just 7.67% of charter school students have disabilities. In San Diego, it’s 15.07% to 12.96%, and in Los Angeles, it’s 14.16% to 11.11%. For kids with moderate to severe disabilities—autism, intellectual disability, orthopedic impairment—the gap is even bigger.

Those gaps mean that not only are charter schools abdicating responsibility for kids who deserve an education just as every other kid does, but they leave a gap in public school budgets—charter schools are siphoning off money from those budgets to begin with, and they’re doing it while refusing to educate the kids who need more support and can be the most costly and challenging to teach.

If you look only at the overall disparity in enrollment of _any_ students with disabilities, this is costing San Diego schools $5.1 million, Oakland schools $9.33 million, and Los Angeles schools $50.09 million. If you take the severity of the disabilities into account, those numbers jump to $12.49 million in San Diego, $10.1 million in Oakland, and $74.65 million in Los Angeles. Bear in mind that Oakland and Los Angeles teachers have been out on strike this year over funding issues.

But as gross as it is that charter schools aren’t educating the highest-needs kids and that this refusal is impacting all the kids in the public schools in these cities, it gets worse. Because all too often the way a charter school excludes a student with disabilities is by mistreating them until they leave. Vanessa Aguirre tried to keep up with her daughter Isabel’s assignments and needs, only to have staff repeatedly schedule meetings with her and then tell her—the day before the scheduled meeting—that she’d missed it and they’d be putting a letter in Isabel’s file. When Vanessa finally learned how to log on to an assignments portal, she was able to help Isabel make progress—for a few days, until a staffer changed the password and locked them out. That was all the precursor to the special education staff telling Vanessa that the school simply couldn’t handle Isabel’s disability. This is a cruel way to treat a child, and it’s not an isolated case. Nereyda Bautista’s autistic daughter was “regularly separated from the other students and taken to sit in the school’s main office until the end of each day. There, she was left alone to entertain herself with colored pencils and paper.” She was in kindergarten at the time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still hurt aren't ya.


Still a pussy...


----------



## nononono (Aug 30, 2019)

*Rodent Diagram*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

August 31, 2019
*Rejection of Moral Absolutes Plagues the Modern Left*
By Trevor Thomas


If death — anyone's death — brings you joy, you should intently re-examine your worldview. Even the just execution of a mass murderer — which I support in every case — should not bring anyone joy. As a Christian, I often find myself opposed — spiritually, politically, and otherwise — to those outside my faith. However, I take no joy in anyone's death, _especially_ those outside of my faith. Christianity teaches that "each one of us will give an account of himself to God." Any death that results in eternal separation from God is _always_ particularly tragic.

However, for those who have put their faith in the things of this world, who are determined to rule their own world, death usually has no such significance. Thus, for such people, like the death of an "inconvenient" child, the death of an enemy is often something to celebrate. The most recent case in point is the death of the wealthy philanthropist David Koch. After Mr. Koch died, many on the Left again found themselves in a celebratory mood. We shouldn't be surprised that those who engage in or promote the evil "shout your abortion!" movement would celebrate the death of a political enemy.

Nor should we be surprised that the hate-filled American Left would promise political — and perhaps other forms of — apocalypse if President Trump gets the opportunity to replace Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg with someone who will actually follow the Constitution. Liberals dancing with joy over the death of Mr. Koch were soon brought back to Earth with the same-day news that Justice Ginsburg underwent a fresh round of treatment for a cancerous tumor on her pancreas.

Despite our political, legal, and moral differences, I admire Justice Ginsburg for her strength and determination to do her job. As another recently noted, she has survived pancreatic cancer twice, lung cancer once, and colon cancer once. And she's 86 years old. Many Americans — no matter their political stripes — would be very interested in getting the names of her oncologists.

In an interesting bit of irony probably lost on Justice Ginsburg and her like-minded ideologues, if the U.S. had Medicare for All, or some other version of single-payer health care — a dream of the American Left — almost certainly, Mrs. Ginsburg would've long ago departed this world. Thank God for the U.S. medical industry, right, libs? (The U.S. has the world's best cancer survival rates.)

In their foolish efforts to create "heaven on earth" — Utopia — modern liberals have often relied on the courts to give them what they could not otherwise gain by winning elections and passing legislation. This is why the Left in the mainstream media — I repeat myself — and the U.S. Senate engaged in media malpractice and political treachery in their evil efforts to derail the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh.

Many have implied that if President Trump has the opportunity to name Ginsburg's replacement, the battle that will erupt will make the Kavanaugh confirmation look like the Mayberry City Council debate on whether to hold a Founder's Day parade. This shouldn't be the case — because, as long as Senate republicans have his back, there is simply nothing Democrats can do to stop President Trump from nominating and having confirmed any judge he wishes.

However, today's Democratic Party is as far from rational as it is from moral. Even more than the vengeful tweets over a dead philanthropist or the angry threats over a potential Supreme Court vacancy, few things illustrate this as well as the gender debate the modern Left insists we have.

After (frequently) pointing out — and being far from alone — that the stupid, evil notion of "gender fluidity" most harms females — including young girls — I keep thinking the Left will soon abandon this wickedness. Silly me. I forget how blindly stupid those corrupted by evil can be.

Recently, the GOP candidate in Louisiana's governor's race, Ralph Abraham, made headlines — _headlines__!_ — because he ran a 30-second ad that included the phrase "as a doctor, I can assure you, there are only two genders." They were so aghast at MSNBC that host Chris Jansing declared that Abraham's comments were "incendiary." According to NewsBusters, Jansing's guest — because the Left must have its "experts" explain to us why there are not only two genders — went even farther and said that to declare that there are only two genders is now "despicable" and "un-American."

In other words, a statement that, just a few years ago, the vast majority of us would've considered so obvious that it was patronizing is now "incendiary" and "despicable." Orwell was indeed a prophet.

Thus, it should come as little surprise that those who can't tell the difference between who is a male and who is a female would choose to fight crime with euphemisms; still believe that "Hands Up, Don't Shoot!" really happened; still think man-made climate change is a real problem with a political solution; believe that widespread institutional racism still exists in America; and would conclude that "Seattle Has Figured Out How to End the War on Drugs."

That last bit of editorial "brilliance" was recently proffered by The New York Times' Nicholas Kristoff. I guess Kristoff missed the fact that _Seattle Is Dying_ largely because of rampant drug abuse (and because "liberalism is killing it"). If he truly didn't know this before, he does now, because many of the 1,300-plus comments following his piece told him as much. Many of the comments were from Seattle residents.

SKM from Seattle wrote:

I live here and you don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about. Downtown Seattle is a classic example of when inmates run the asylum. Downtown Seattle frequently feels like "Night of the Living Dead." Quality of life issues here are outright dismissed, all in an effort to help drug addicted zombies that walk our streets. Sleeping in doorways, public defecation/urination, shooting up right in the open, blatant drug dealing w/ out any fear of incrimination, verbal abuse, etc. I can more easily get a summons for jaywalking here than dealing Fentanyl.

Another Seattle resident, "robofaust," added:

As a 26 year resident of Seattle (and a x2 time voter for Ralph Nader and Obama), I couldn't disagree more. This city is littered with homeless drug addicts. Seattle's choice to "decriminalize homelessness" is just another term for enabling the self-destruction of thousands of people[.] ...

Every few days I come across people who are passed out, or worse yet, who are actively shooting up, at the foot of my home. Petty crime is rampant, and it is no longer possible to get the police to respond to a stolen bicycle or smashed car windows[.] ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

August 31, 2019
*The Lies of the 1619 Project*
By Marc A. Scaringi

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/08/the_lies_of_the_1619_project.html
The New York_ Times_ “1619 Project” is being lauded by the media and many Democrats for what they believe is a long overdue discovery of the hidden truth of America -- that it was founded on white racism and the enslavement of blacks, and that even today the belief in white racial supremacy is so endemic to America that it’s a part of our national DNA. The Project will likely be used to advance policies in Washington, D.C. and throughout the country that purport to remedy this alleged injustice. Democratic presidential candidate and U.S. Senator Kamala Harris (D-Cal.) has already called the Project a “master-piece.” But is it?

First, it’s hard to take its claims seriously when its creators and contributors are privileged blacks holding exalted positions in journalism, the media, and academia owned and controlled largely by whites. The Project’s creator, Nikole Hannah-Jones, is a black reporter employed by the white-owned New York _Times_. She holds a 2017 fellowship with the MacArthur Foundation, which was founded and endowed by a white man, in which she received a $625,000 no-strings-attached grant. She’s doing pretty well as a black woman in what she claims is a white, racist America. And, ironically, even though she condemns white America for its alleged systematic discrimination against blacks, she demanded that whites be excluded from the Project.

Second, Hannah-Jones had dedicated her career to writing about racial inequality. She had previously stated that whites are as racist today as our forefathers, but that we’ve adapted over time to cover our racism with a “sheen of deniability,” and that from Jamestown to today, racial inequality is an intentional act by whites against blacks. So, Hannah-Jones came to this Project with a particular point of view. By reading her prior work, one can easily surmise the conclusion of the Project without reading a word.






Third, the major premise of the Project is based upon a lie. It claims America was birthed in slavery in 1619 when the first 20 African slaves disembarked at Jamestown. It claims America was not a nation, “conceived in liberty,” as Abraham Lincoln intoned, but instead a white, racist state begat through the original sin of slavery. However, Jamestown was founded by a British company over a decade before the introduction of slaves; its purpose was to search for gold and establish trade to enrich its owners, not give freedom to anyone. America was born in 1776 when we declared our independence to free the American people, including blacks, from British rule.

Even the Project’s claim that the blacks at Jamestown were enslaved by whites is based upon a half-truth. It states, “The pirates had stolen [the slaves] from a Portuguese slave ship that had forcibly taken them from what is now the country of Angola.” But these Africans were likely captured and enslaved with considerable assistance from blacks. In 1619, the Portuguese allied themselves with the Imbangala, a fierce African tribe that lived by marauding other villages and enslaving other Africans. The Portuguese used the Imbangala to attack, defeat, and enslave the neighboring Ndongo tribe. The Portuguese then sold the enslaved Ndongo to the Americas.

Concerning the African slaves disembarked in Jamestown, Hannah-Jones writes, “They were no longer Mbundu or Akan or Fulani. These men and women… Just a few months earlier… [t]hey were free.” Yet, it’s highly unlikely that they had been free. The Mbundu were part of the Ndongo kingdom, which had a large slave population. About a third of the population of the Akan states were slaves or serfs. By the late 19th century, slaves still constituted about 50 percent of the Fulani Emirate. In African society, which was based upon the caste system, the upper castes did not sell their sons and daughters to the Portuguese, they sold their slaves.

Slavery was not introduced to “America” by whites at Jamestown. The Native American tribes here had a long history of enslaving each other and once blacks arrived, they enslaved them too. Some American blacks owned slaves. In some parts of the south, a greater percentage of free blacks owned slaves than whites. Only a small percentage of whites owned slaves. Slavery was not unique to America; it has existed throughout the world since before recorded history. In 1619, although slavery had been banned in Europe, it flourished in Africa.

Although America abolished slavery over 150 years ago, it still thrives in Africa. Africa has the highest rate of enslavement in the world with nearly 10 million enslaved today. There are more than three times as many people in forced servitude today as were captured and sold during the 350-year span of the transatlantic slave trade. The truth is America’s short-lived experience with slavery pales in comparison to that which has existed for millennia around the world and particularly in Africa. Slavery is “endemic” to Africa and is a part of its DNA -- not America’s.

Contrary to what the 1619 Project would have you believe, slavery and racism do not define what America was in 1619 or what it is today. America was born in freedom in 1776 for most and then born again with a new birth of freedom in 1865 for all. After segregation was ended and the full panoply of civil rights ensured to all black Americans, America has fulfilled the promise of its original charter -- that “all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.” God Bless America!

_Marc A. Scaringi, Esq. Mr. Scaringi is an attorney in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, a radio talk show host of “The Marc Scaringi Show” on WHP 580AM and I Heart Radio and a Donald J. Trump endorsed Delegate to the 2016 Republican National Convention. Follow Marc on Twitter @MarcScaringi_

The New York_ Times_ “1619 Project” is being lauded by the media and many Democrats for what they believe is a long overdue discovery of the hidden truth of America -- that it was founded on white racism and the enslavement of blacks, and that even today the belief in white racial supremacy is so endemic to America that it’s a part of our national DNA. The Project will likely be used to advance policies in Washington, D.C. and throughout the country that purport to remedy this alleged injustice. Democratic presidential candidate and U.S. Senator Kamala Harris (D-Cal.) has already called the Project a “master-piece.” But is it?

First, it’s hard to take its claims seriously when its creators and contributors are privileged blacks holding exalted positions in journalism, the media, and academia owned and controlled largely by whites. The Project’s creator, Nikole Hannah-Jones, is a black reporter employed by the white-owned New York _Times_. She holds a 2017 fellowship with the MacArthur Foundation, which was founded and endowed by a white man, in which she received a $625,000 no-strings-attached grant. She’s doing pretty well as a black woman in what she claims is a white, racist America. And, ironically, even though she condemns white America for its alleged systematic discrimination against blacks, she demanded that whites be excluded from the Project.

Second, Hannah-Jones had dedicated her career to writing about racial inequality. She had previously stated that whites are as racist today as our forefathers, but that we’ve adapted over time to cover our racism with a “sheen of deniability,” and that from Jamestown to today, racial inequality is an intentional act by whites against blacks. So, Hannah-Jones came to this Project with a particular point of view. By reading her prior work, one can easily surmise the conclusion of the Project without reading a word.






Third, the major premise of the Project is based upon a lie. It claims America was birthed in slavery in 1619 when the first 20 African slaves disembarked at Jamestown. It claims America was not a nation, “conceived in liberty,” as Abraham Lincoln intoned, but instead a white, racist state begat through the original sin of slavery. However, Jamestown was founded by a British company over a decade before the introduction of slaves; its purpose was to search for gold and establish trade to enrich its owners, not give freedom to anyone. America was born in 1776 when we declared our independence to free the American people, including blacks, from British rule.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2019)

I believe Espola had thoughts on this. Care to repost them about Tyler Skaggs?


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 31, 2019)

4nos Diagram


nononono said:


> *Rodent Diagram*


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I believe Espola had thoughts on this. Care to repost them about Tyler Skaggs?


Care to be more specific?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Care to be more specific?


Wow... is your memory failing you again? Wait, that's a redundant question...


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... is your memory failing you again? Wait, that's a redundant question...


q.e.d.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Selective memory much? You're such a fraud and a fake...


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Selective memory much? You're such a fraud and a fake...


What do you "remember" me saying now?


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> What do you "remember" me saying now?


Nothing?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Nothing?


Fake and a fraud ...


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Fake and a fraud ...


Yeah, nothing it is then.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 284844, member: 2987"

5nos/Tony Clifton/Nurse Rachet/Bob
 Diagram Below

View attachment 5277

/QUOTE

*A list of accessories Bob will need to clean up his *
*act...!*

*A. *
*




*

*B. *
*




*

*C.*

*




*


*D.*

*




*


*Remember this order ( Pressure ) or you pop*
*Tony Clifton's eyes out........*

*C, B, D then A ( low hospital PSI )....*

*Results may vary due to excessive consumption*
*of Democratic " Gunk " that adheres to intestinal*
*walls ......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Yeah, nothing it is then.


So you're claiming you never commented on Tyler Skaggs?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you're claiming you never commented on Tyler Skaggs?


What did I say?


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


*Queer*
*Espola*
*Delivery*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> What did I say?


Why... you don't remember?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why... you don't remember?


I never heard of him before the news of his death and he played for a team I don't care about one way or the other.  Why would I have anything to say about him?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I never heard of him before the news of his death and he played for a team I don't care about one way or the other.  Why would I have anything to say about him?


So you never commented anything about Tyler Skaggs?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you never commented anything about Tyler Skaggs?


I just did.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I just did.


Predictably lame.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Predictably lame.


If you wish to start a conversation about Skaggs, go right ahead, but please try to start somewhere in the bounds of reality.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> If you wish to start a conversation about Skaggs, go right ahead, but please try to start somewhere in the bounds of reality.


You feeling ok? Did you forget to take your meds again? You know you can download an app to help you remember... you do know what an app is, right?


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You feeling ok? Did you forget to take your meds again? You know you can download an app to help you remember... you do know what an app is, right?


You seem like one of those people who gets a laugh from kicking the cane away from cripples.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> You seem like one of those people who gets a laugh from kicking the cane away from cripples.


I would kick your cane... as I would any other assholes.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

*The moment Spola realized his lies won't help anymore....!*


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)

I've been pondering the peace negotiations in Afghanistan, and what is going to happen to the countries women...
I do think girls being allowed to safely attend school and the right to drive a car are the sort of basic rights that need to be sorted out- and agreed to by everyone- before there's a deal.  I understand cultural differences and all that, but there are just some issues I hope the Trump admin doesn't bend on.    

Plus I think it would go a long way in countering the argument that he is anti-woman.  Well maybe not a "long way", but at least it would be a counter argument in the debates and in the run up to 2020.  


> OPINION
> *Afghanistan peace talks: Lasting peace is impossible without women at the negotiating table*
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2019/09/03/afghanistan-peace-talks-taliban-women-stakes-column/2155196001/
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> If you wish to start a conversation about Skaggs, go right ahead, but please try to start somewhere in the bounds of reality.


Still nothing about Skaggs?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I've been pondering the peace negotiations in Afghanistan, and what is going to happen to the countries women...
> I do think girls being allowed to safely attend school and the right to drive a car are the sort of basic rights that need to be sorted out- and agreed to by everyone- before there's a deal.  I understand cultural differences and all that, but there are just some issues I hope the Trump admin doesn't bend on.
> 
> Plus I think it would go a long way in countering the argument that he is anti-woman.  Well maybe not a "long way", but at least it would be a counter argument in the debates and in the run up to 2020.


"long way"???? Lol!  You people are too butt hurt after the Mueller report.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

*I see Tiny " T " needs some of the above......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

September 7, 2019
*Abortion number one cause of death globally?*
By Eric Utter
Over 41 million abortions were performed last year world-wide, according to an estimate by Worldometers, a statistics tracking service that utilizes data from the World Health Organization (WHO), United Nations (UN), International Monetary Fund (IMF) and other organizations.

The number of abortions far surpasses the number of global deaths from cancer, malaria, HIV/AIDS, smoking, alcohol and traffic accidents combined. And you could throw in a number of other causes, as well.

Not one single fatality could be directly tied to _man-caused_ global warming.

Nor to “microaggressions.” Or “mis-gendering.”

The world recently, if shakily, “committed” to spending _trillions_ of dollars to fight man-caused global warming. At least the West did. We, rightly, spend enormous amounts of money to fight cancer and AIDS. The U.S. spends millions in the fight against alcohol abuse and for smoking prevention programs. (Though we are_ encouraging_ the consumption of _marijuana_). Cars are being loaded up with costly computers and driver assist systems featuring cameras and sensors. Autonomous vehicles will soon literally be coming down the road in large numbers. All purportedly in an effort to cut down on traffic accidents and fatalities.

Yet we spend _hundreds of millions_ of dollars a year to _fund_ Planned Parenthood and other abortion providers. This is not possible for a moral person to rationalize. We pay through the nose to fight virtually every other cause of death, some of which are not entirely preventable, yet we _subsidize _the biggest cause of death, which is entirely preventable and elective. For our _convenience_. Crazy. Monstrous.







_Photo credit: Medical Graphics_

We may well not be able to do a damn thing about climate change, no matter how hard we try. The climate has been changing on its own for millions of years. But it’s easy to prevent abortions: don’t have one. Or don’t have sexual intercourse. Or take precautions.

We focus on transgender rights and the fragility of a planet that’s been around for 4.5 billion years while disdaining the rights of the little people who’ve been in their mother’s womb for a few weeks or months.

This mass slaughter must end. At the very least, we must stop subsidizing it with taxpayer’s money.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "long way"???? Lol!  You people are too butt hurt after the Mueller report.


The Mueller report?  Strange response.    
What does the Mueller report have to do with the peace treaty being worked on in Afghanistan pray tell?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I see Tiny " T " needs some of the above......*


It's kind of hysterical that the only thing you guys seem to have to say about Trump is how he's able to make the people you don't like mad?  But then again looking at his track record; no wall, poor economic management, corruption- I can see why ya'll don't want to talk about any of that.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> It's kind of hysterical that the only thing you guys seem to have to say about Trump is how he's able to make the people you don't like mad?  But then again looking at his track record; no wall, poor economic management, corruption- I can see why ya'll don't want to talk about any of that.


It looks like "no wall" is in the process of being at least partially rectified now that t has a court decision allowing him to convert the funds Congress appropriated for small military construction projects all over the country into wall-building money.  I wonder if Steven Miller has figured out yet that the DOD budget guys were devious enough to nominate projects planned for states and Congressional districts represented by Republicans.

I'm not sure how this fits into "Mexico is going to pay for it" unless he thinks the Army does all their recruiting down at Home Depot parking lots on Saturdays.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> It looks like "no wall" is in the process of being at least partially rectified now that t has a court decision allowing him to convert the funds Congress appropriated for small military construction projects all over the country into wall-building money.  I wonder if Steven Miller has figured out yet that the DOD budget guys were devious enough to nominate projects planned for states and Congressional districts represented by Republicans.
> 
> I'm not sure how this fits into "Mexico is going to pay for it" unless he thinks the Army does all their recruiting down at Home Depot parking lots on Saturdays.


But look at the bright side, all those "anti-Trump" people who care about the budget or that the Constitution says Congress holds the purse strings are all mad.  And that that's what really matters.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> It's kind of hysterical that the only thing you guys seem to have to say about Trump is how he's able to make the people you don't like mad?  But then again looking at his track record; no wall, poor economic management, corruption- I can see why ya'll don't want to talk about any of that.


I love how hysterical you guys were getting during the SCOTUS confirmation hearings then once President Trumps guy, Kavanaugh, is confirmed you guys go silent. How about unemployment, how's that and the economy looking? I know, the sky is falling and the economy is going to crash, right? If you guys want to run around like Chicken Little then be my guest, it's what you do best and it serves as some good entertainment.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I love how hysterical you guys were getting during the SCOTUS confirmation hearings then once President Trumps guy, Kavanaugh, is confirmed you guys go silent. How about unemployment, how's that and the economy looking? I know, the sky is falling and the economy is going to crash, right? If you guys want to run around like Chicken Little then be my guest, it's what you do best and it serves as some good entertainment.


When was it I went silent about t being a criminal lunatic?  Can you point out the date to me?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> When was it I went silent about t being a criminal lunatic?  Can you point out the date to me?


Nice try Alice..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> When was it I went silent about t being a criminal lunatic?  Can you point out the date to me?


They’ve been getting T-bagged since 11/2016.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> But look at the bright side, all those "anti-Trump" people who care about the budget or that the Constitution says Congress holds the purse strings are all mad.  And that that's what really matters.


You mean because he is taking away from the defense budget that you people have always been big fans of?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> It's kind of hysterical that the only thing you guys seem to have to say about Trump is how he's able to make the people you don't like mad?  But then again looking at his track record; no wall, poor economic management, corruption- I can see why ya'll don't want to talk about any of that.


I love talking about the wall, the economy and the corruption.  Trump is converting you to conservatives without you even realizing it.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They’ve been getting T-bagged since 11/2016.


E is a ventriloquist.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because he is taking away from the defense budget that you people have always been big fans of?


Who does the Constitution put in charge of budgets?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love talking about the wall, the economy and the corruption.  Trump is converting you to conservatives without you even realizing it.


I'm the same old me.  Conservative, liberal... I'm sure they mean a lot to you knuckleheads who listen to crazy - angry news. But to me they are just words amigo.  

Labels aside.  I think Trump is sucking, but I'm worried there won't be a viable alternative to vote for.  That's my politics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'm the same old me.  Conservative, liberal... I'm sure they mean a lot to you knuckleheads who listen to crazy - angry news. But to me they are just words amigo.
> 
> Labels aside.  I think Trump is sucking, but I'm worried there won't be a viable alternative to vote for.  That's my politics.


No need to go conservative liberal.  Classical lib works better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Who does the Constitution put in charge of budgets?


Good point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2019)

__
_
Antifa Lunges for Idiot Supremacy – Interrupts an ‘Ending Racism’ Event and Calls a Black Man a White Racist

Posted at 9:30 pm on September 07, 2019 by Alex Parker_

_
In life, you can make sense.

Or, you can put on a mask, run around and hurt people and break things, use words you can’t define, and make statements that are stunningly daft.

Sophie’s choice.

For 40 folks in Pennsylvania, the superior option was obvious.

Daryl Davis — a black man who’s worked to rehabilitatemembers of white supremacist groups — was speaking at an “Ending Racism” event which was meant to “create dialogue and promote viewpoint diversity.”

Sound okay?

Not to over three dozen protestors: They were there to — among other things — call Daryl a “white supremacist.”

I’ll say that again: As reported by The Daily Caller, 40 members of Antifa showed up to protest an Ending Racism event and call a black man — upon whom, according to his website, was conferred the Bridge Builder Award — a white supremacist.

Some Antifa members called Davis, who is black, a white supremacist for attending the event.

Actually, maybe it does make sense: Perhaps Antifa understands the English language to work in opposites — after all, it’s a pro-fascism organization which, for some reason unknown, calls itself “anti-fa…”

Therefore, perhaps they took “Ending Racism” to be “StartingRacism.” And they meant to let black person Daryl know he’s not a racist white person.


In that case, please allow me to say: Antifa is a group of geniuses.

They are in no way morons.

Now back to language the normal way–

Here’s what Daryl told the Daily Caller News Foundation:

“I laughed. I thought it was funny. What it proves is they had no point. They had no evidence of anything. When it boils down to just name-calling people, and you don’t show any proof and you refuse to talk to them…they refused to even come in. There were no Klansman or Neo-Nazis in there or alt-right people.”

Antifa was welcomed to the afterparty, but they were party poopers.


Daryl expounded:





“They [Antifa] want to shut down any dialogue with racists, people who have differing views of their own. Their thing is, you know, just beat it out of them or make it impossible for them to meet.

…

“A lot of these groups – let’s take Black Lives Matter, let’s take Antifa, let’s take the Ku Klux Klan – none of these groups today are centralized. They’re all autonomous … It’s the same thing with Antifa.

“Half of them may believe (in) what they’re doing…they may believe that they’re doing some good. But I truly believe that the other half of them are simply into anarchy … They’re anti-racist, so they’re gonna go beat up people who are racist – but this is the exact same thing the racists do. They’re not behaving any differently.”

On Facebook, the black Caucasian who hates himself and others (not) like him noted that he’d been called lots of names before, but “white supremacist” takes the cake.

And in case you’re wondering why the “#MINDS New Jersey: Ending Racism, Violence and Authoritarianism” event was held at a center in Pennsylvania: It was originally planned for a theater in New Jersey.




But Anti-fascism threatened to burn it down.

Way to go, everybody.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2019)

« The suicide of the House is complete | Good unemployment news is bad politics for some Democrats »
 Share| Twitter

| Facebook

|

	
	
		
		
	


	



188 Comments
September 7, 2019
*Chick-fil-A opens first international store as eager customers step over bodies of 'die-in' protesters*
By Thomas Lifson


There is something magical and quietly hilarious about the ability of a fast food chain peddling chicken to arouse deep outrage from the alienated few and yet record-setting patronage by the greater public. Chick-fil-A manages to do the seemingly impossible: it enjoys the largest per store sales of any fast food chain, despite being closed on Sundays. And that religious observance is related to the hatred directed at it from those who resent its support for causes related to promoting biblical constraints on sexuality.

Yesterday, Chick-fil-A ventured beyond the borders of the United States for the very first time, opening the first of 15 planned stores in the Greater Toronto Area, and militant homosexuals as well as animal righties attempted to obstruct customers, some of whom started lining up as early as 6:30 A.M., from entering the store. Fox News reported:

The grand opening of Chick-fil-A's first international location in Toronto was met by a grand protest Friday by LGBTQ activists, who argued that the chicken-centric chain owner's historically antigay policies will clash with the culture of Canada's largest city.

Protestors caused a commotion as soon as the restaurant opened its doors at 10:30 a.m., chanting "shame" and "cluck you," CBC News reports.

"Hey hey, ho ho, Homophobia's got to go," activists can be heard shouting in video shared to Twitter by BlogTo. (snip)

"We won't allow hateful rhetoric to be here," Justin Khan of local LGBTQ organization The 519 told CBC. "The fact that Chick-fil-A is opening on the streets of Toronto is something that is quite alarming."

Founded in 1967, the biblical values of Chick-fil-A's management strategy have long stirred controversy. Company chairman and CEO Dan Cathy has voiced his opposition to same-sex marriage, but Chick-fil-A says it doesn't have a political or social agenda. The company says that in 2017, it donated $1.6 million to the Fellowship of Christian Athletes, a group that is overtly against gay marriage, for sports camps for inner-city youth. It also donated $150,000 to the Salvation Army, which has also been accused of discrimination.

People observing the tenets of their religion are targeted. How is this not religious bigotry?

The display of self-righteous anger backfired, as customers calmly stepped over and around the bodies attempting to block access and entered to enjoy delicious chicken sandwiches and nuggets.












_Twitter video screen grabs._

I recall that something similar happened when the company opened its first store in Manhattan; Mayor deBlasio fumed, protestors gathered, but so did crowds of customers, and after the protestors went away, the crowds continued to mob the store.

Back in May of 2016, New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio called for a boycott against the popular restaurant chain Chick-fil-A because he didn't like it that Dan Cathy, the chain's owner, would talk about his family's Christian beliefs, including traditional marriage.

This, despite the fact that the company doesn't discriminate against anyone, and has proven to be an asset to every community in which they have a location. (snip)

Chick-fil-A now [October 2018] operates four locations in New York City. When the first restaurant opened, it was reported New Yorkers stood in lines around the corner to get a taste of their signature chicken sandwich.

The chain just opened their largest restaurant in the country in Lower Manhattan's financial district. The new facility has five levels, innovative ordering technology, seating for 140 guests and an open-air rooftop dining experience, according to the company's website. 

Luke Cook, the local franchise owner, said he plans to employ 150 people. 

Perhaps frustrated by their ineffectiveness, protesters escalated:

A Manhattan Chick-fil-A was vandalized during Sunday's [June 23, 2019] Pride parade, according to photos provided to the Daily Caller.

The photos, taken of the Chick-fil-A location on 46th Street in Manhattan, show the words "F**k haters" scrawled across the windows and an "X" in red duct tape bearing the same words. There was also a small sign reading "LOVE is a terrible thing to waste" propped against the door.

The craziness of damaging property and spewing obscenity to "defend love" is obvious to most people. At this point, the haters of Chick-fil-A are driving more customers to the object of their hate. They can't get beyond their own woundedness to see how repulsive they are. They certainly have driven me to patronize the company — at first out of curiosity over all the fuss, and then because the food and service are both outstanding.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good point.


I figured you'd come around on that one...


----------



## tenacious (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No need to go conservative liberal.  Classical lib works better.


Classical lib?  Can you point me to a website where I can read what that even is?  
Like FDR new deal lib... less so now that I live in a place totally controlled by woke minded progressives.  Although if you were talking classical like Teddy Roosevelt, well I will admit I do feel an admiration for him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I figured you'd come around on that one...


Why?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Classical lib?  Can you point me to a website where I can read what that even is?
> Like FDR new deal lib... less so now that I live in a place totally controlled by woke minded progressives.  Although if you were talking classical like Teddy Roosevelt, well I will admit I do feel an admiration for him.


Very little in common with the current leftist progressivism.  https://mises.org/library/what-classical-liberalism


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Very little in common with the current leftist progressivism.  https://mises.org/library/what-classical-liberalism


See - you've been a liberal all these years and you didn't know it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> See - you've been a liberal all these years and you didn't know it.


Ive always been a classical liberal.
I knew it, know it, and live it.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive always been a classical liberal.
> I knew it, know it, and live it.


What do you do to "live it"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

Who is John Galt?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2019)

September 9, 2019
*The Trayvon Hoax That Divided America Is About to Be Exposed*
By Jack Cashill
On Monday. September 16, Joel Gilbert will preview his new documentary, “The Trayvon Hoax,” in the 500-seat Ballroom of the National Press Club in Washington, D.C. The screening begins at 1 p.m. Admission is free, and Gilbert is encouraging all interested parties to come see for themselves what could be a game-changer in the way the media report racially-charged news. Gilbert’s findings are that significant.

Having written a book on the 2012 shooting death of Trayvon Martin — _If I Had a Son_-- I have been following Gilbert’s progress with interest. In fact, I introduced Gilbert to George Zimmerman, the man who shot Martin. Those who have followed the case know that not since the Scottsboro boys has any ordinary citizen endured the kind of malicious and conspicuously false reporting Zimmerman has. My hope was that Gilbert would set the record straight.

Gilbert has done that and more. In the course of his relentless research into the shooting and subsequent trial, I can say without risk of overstatement that he has unearthed a legal fraud the likes of which I know no parallel. Not only has Gilbert discovered it, but he has also proved it six ways from Sunday, including DNA and handwriting analysis.







2012 demonstration (photo credit: David Shankbone)

If I were Trayvon Martin’s parents or his family’s attorneys, I would be very nervous right now. If I were Florida state attorneys who prosecuted the case, I would be more nervous still. And if I were the media who covered this case — are you listening Matt Gutman and Lisa Bloom? — I would prepare to be mortified. The coverage of this case was a disgrace from day one.

To uncover this staggering fraud, Gilbert did what reporters used to do. He immersed himself in the milieu that produced Trayvon Martin. He mastered the patois of urban black Miami. He reviewed the thousands of text messages, tweets, Facebook and Instagram postings sent and received by Martin and his friends. He interviewed George Zimmerman and heard, from the only person who knew, Martin’s final words, words that revealed the cause of Martin’s tragic downward spiral.

Gilbert did some serious shoe leather reporting as well. He visited all the relevant Miami-area high schools, the neighborhoods where Martin and his friends hung out, the streets of Miami’s Little Haiti, and the town community where Martin died.

At the end of his research, Gilbert knew Trayvon Martin better than his parents did, literally. As their deposition revealed, they had no idea how Martin’s life had descended into a violent mix of street fighting, guns, drugs, burglary, and sex. Although both parents made good incomes, their separate lives created an abyss where a home should have been, and their once promising son fell straight to the bottom of it.

Unwilling to accept their own responsibility for his demise, they took the bait promised by the family attorneys and sweetened by the media and projected their guilt on to George Zimmerman. Although an Obama supporter and civil rights activist, the half-Hispanic Zimmerman proved to be just white enough to play the “racist” killer role in the unholy melodrama that followed.

In the documentary and even more so in the accompanying book of the same name, the _Trayvon Hoax_, Gilbert shows how politicians — are you listening Andrew Gillum and Barack Obama? -- exploited the ensuing racial divisions to further their political goals. The gratuitous anger the media and political class stoked throughout this case led to the creation of Black Lives Matter, the parallel Ferguson hoax, and a crime wave that that has devastated black America.

All of this was based on one spectacular fraud, and Joel Gilbert uncovered it. The film trailer and website will be live on Thursday, Sept 12. “The Trayvon Hoax,” book and documentary, will be released and available on Amazon later this week in DVD, digital, paperback, and ebook formats.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The Mueller report?
> 
> Strange response.
> 
> ...


*You know...that's a good question ?*
*I do believe " We The People " need to*
*investigate the protection/harvesting of Afghanistan's Opium*
*by AMERICAN troops and how it gets to the streets in our Nation...*
*We need a full accounting of the loads/loadmasters reports and*
*WHO ACCOMPANIED THE POISON TO THE STATES.....!*
*FBI, CIA, SENATORS, House Leaders  Etc.....Hmmmmmm !*


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You know...that's a good question ?*
> *I do believe " We The People " need to*
> *investigate the protection/harvesting of Afghanistan's Opium*
> *by AMERICAN troops and how it gets to the streets in our Nation...*
> ...


This post is especially stupid when the opioid epidemic stems largely from pharmaceutical drugs. You idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The Mueller report?  Strange response.
> What does the Mueller report have to do with the peace treaty being worked on in Afghanistan pray tell?


You'll think of something.  You're in the entertainment business.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> This post is especially stupid when the opioid epidemic stems largely from pharmaceutical drugs. You idiot.


FDA approved?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You know...that's a good question ?*
> *I do believe " We The People " need to*
> *investigate the protection/harvesting of Afghanistan's Opium*
> *by AMERICAN troops and how it gets to the streets in our Nation...*
> ...


Kinda reminds me of the British Tea Clippers and the East India Trading Co.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda reminds me of the British Tea Clippers and the East India Trading Co.


Speaking of Britain, I watched their government in action, what a joke.
Pretty fun though.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2019)

*LGBTQ activist transforming schools admits: “We’re training school teachers to completely smash heteronormativity”*

*Sarah Hopson, a primary school teacher from Warrington, is a perfect example. Last year, Hopson told the BBC she conditions school children as young as six to accept LGBTQ ideology while they’re young and impressionable, so they’ll be less likely to accept a Christian view of sexuality later on in life.*


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> *LGBTQ activist transforming schools admits: “We’re training school teachers to completely smash heteronormativity”*
> 
> *Sarah Hopson, a primary school teacher from Warrington, is a perfect example. Last year, Hopson told the BBC she conditions school children as young as six to accept LGBTQ ideology while they’re young and impressionable, so they’ll be less likely to accept a Christian view of sexuality later on in life.*


Why are you suddenly posting in 4nos style?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

Looks like I will be heading to Alaska.

Todd Palin call it quits, files for divorce from former Alaska governor Sarah Palin
Sep 09, 2019 12:45pm PDT by Jen Hayden, Daily Kos Staff





452185
After years of drama and rumors circulating around the reportedly tumultuous marriage of Todd and Sarah Palin, Alaska’s former first couple are getting divorced. Anchorage blogger Craig Medred broke the news, which has been confirmed by the _Anchorage Daily News:_

In a document filed Friday in Anchorage Superior Court, Todd Palin, 55, asked to dissolve the marriage, citing an “incompatibility of temperament between the parties such that they find it impossible to live together as husband and wife.”

The divorce filing uses initials rather than full names, but identifies the couple’s marriage date and the birth date of their only child who is a minor, Trig Palin. The filing asks for joint legal custody of the child.

Anchorage attorney Kimberlee Colbo is representing Todd Palin in the divorce. In a filing, Colbo said she would ask the court to designate the divorce confidential as it moves forward.

The pair met in high school, married in 1988, and had five children together.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like I will be heading to Alaska.
> 
> Todd Palin call it quits, files for divorce from former Alaska governor Sarah Palin
> Sep 09, 2019 12:45pm PDT by Jen Hayden, Daily Kos Staff
> ...


Good luck Joe!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like I will be heading to Alaska.
> 
> Todd Palin call it quits, files for divorce from former Alaska governor Sarah Palin
> Sep 09, 2019 12:45pm PDT by Jen Hayden, Daily Kos Staff
> ...


Be sure to pack your swim trunks cause all the ice is melting...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good luck Joe!


Thank you, I will need it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2019)

So McD's just dropped some serious dough for an A.I. company. 

Bummer for those minimum wage jobs...


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 286856, member: 3299"

This post is especially stupid when the opioid epidemic
stems largely from pharmaceutical drugs.

You idiot.
*Awww....Blood Pressure up ?*

/QUOTE

*Do some research...no one will further judge " your " Idiocy*
*in calling someone an idiot even though the TRUTH was*
*presented. Everyone is aware of the Big Pharma involvement....*
*No one wants to admit the illicit amount coming from Afghanistan.*

*It's quite sad that YOU have established yourself as a staunch Troll*
*for the Criminal Democratic Empire.....*


Wikipedia

" Afghanistan has been the world's leading illicit opium producer since 2001.[1] Afghanistan's opium poppy harvest produces more than 90% of illicit heroin globally, and more than 95% of the European supply.[2][3] More land is used for opium in Afghanistan than is used for coca cultivation in Latin America. In 2007, *93%* of the non-pharmaceutical-grade opiates on the world market originated in Afghanistan.[4] This amounts to an export value of about US$4 billion, with a quarter being earned by opium farmers and the rest going to district officials, insurgents, warlords, and drug traffickers.[5] In the seven years (1994–2000) prior to a Taliban opium ban, the Afghan farmers' share of gross income from opium was divided among 200,000 families.[6] As of 2017, opium production provides about 400,000 jobs in Afghanistan, more than the Afghan National Security Forces.[7] In addition to opium, Afghanistan is also the world's leading producer of hashish.[8][9]



*Wikipedia...The Liberals " Go To " source......*


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2019)

https://www.unodc.org/documents/wdr/WDR_2010/1.2_The_global_heroin_market.pdf


*Right there in Black and White ......Mr. Under educated " Messy "....quit being a Troll and*
*educate yourself with the REAL TRUTH !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

Can you believe Spartacus is still in the race?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So McD's just dropped some serious dough for an A.I. company.
> 
> Bummer for those minimum wage jobs...


Theyʻve been using kiosk in their restaurants for at least a year now.  All you need now is a few cooks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you believe Spartacus is still in the race?


Perfect.  I want as many nutters in the game come next November as possible.  The more the better!


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Perfect.
> 
> I want as many nutters in the game come
> next November as possible.
> The more the better!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Hmmmm unsalted?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)

September 16, 2019
*An Interview with The Trayvon Hoax Director Joel Gilbert*
By Jack Cashill
Hollywood film director Joel Gilbert will hold a press conference and film screening today, September 16, at 1 PM at the National Press Club in Washington, DC for his new film and book, _The Trayvon Hoax: Unmasking the Witness Fraud that Divided America__. _The public is invited to the event. Last week I spoke with Gilbert to get a deeper insight into what I believe is the most substantial work of investigative reporting by an individual journalist in recent memory.

Cashill: What effect did the Zimmerman trial have on America?

Gilbert: The Zimmerman trial literally divided America. Prior to the trial in 2013, both blacks and whites rated race relations as positive. These numbers have been negative ever since. The trial spawned Black Lives Matter and subsequently the Ferguson Effect, a crime disaster for black neighborhoods with homicides up 33 percent nationwide. Also, the modern era of fake news and race hoaxes took wing with this case.

Cashill: What is The Trayvon Hoax?

Gilbert: _The __Trayvon Hoax_ is two things. It’s the story of how a real phone witness to Trayvon Martin's final minutes was switched for a fake witness. _The Trayvon Hoax _is also the name I give to the hoax the media play on black Americans every day: that blacks should vote Democrat to protect themselves from a racist America where whites want to harm them because of their skin color.



Cashill: Why didn't the media figure out that Rachel Jeantel was a fraudulent witness?

Gilbert: In 2012, the media wanted to turn out black voters for Obama's reelection. They all went with the race-fueled narrative that a white racist shot a smallish black child who was just trying to get home with Skittles and iced tea. Accordingly, the media made no effort to investigate Rachel Jeantel's credibility, even though she admitted on the witness stand lying about her name, her age, and hospitalization.

Cashill: What's the story of Trayvon's real girlfriend, Diamond Eugene?

Gilbert: Brittany Diamond Eugene was on the phone with Trayvon in his final minutes. She was only 16 at the time and tried very hard to just disappear. However, she faced enormous pressure to come forward from Trayvon's friends, parents, and their family Attorney Benjamin Crump. Crump even admitted to Court TV, "We pushed her making a statement." When Diamond finally acquiesced to a recorded phone interview, she mostly replied to Crump in the affirmative and repeated back his "Skittles and Iced Tea" narrative she'd heard on TV. Then Diamond disappeared again, and 18-year-old Rachel Jeantel was substituted for Diamond. When I met Diamond, she impressed me as a good person who made some terrible decisions, at only 16, under incredible pressure.

Cashill: What did your investigation consist of?






Gilbert: It entailed much painstaking research into public documents, as well as visits to Miami high schools, Little Haiti, Florida State University, and Sanford, Florida, where the shooting took place. To find Diamond, I had to immerse myself into Miami’s urban youth culture, a culture that thrives on some mix of sex, texting, clubbing, shopping, drugs, gangs, and social media. Most importantly, I came to understand Diamond Eugene’s particular Haitian-American milieu. It featured its own unscrupulous subspecialty: identity switching.

Cashill: What did your research reveal about Trayvon Martin?

Gilbert: I concluded that Trayvon was neither the future rocket scientist the media made him out to be, nor was he a thug. Trayvon was a good kid with many friends and family that loved him. However, he was also a very troubled teenager. I came to see Trayvon’s life as a series of betrayals, one more crushing than the next. His pain played out in reckless behaviors such as fighting, gun dealing, and heavy marijuana use. For the first time, Trayvon's last words are revealed in my film. He requested of Zimmerman "Tell Mama 'Licia I'm sorry," referring to his stepmother Alicia Stanley. This final request explains much about his life.

Cashill: Why didn't Zimmerman's attorneys uncover Rachel Jeantel as a fake witness?

Gilbert: Don West and Mark O'Mara simply didn't have enough time because Florida prosecutors withheld much of the evidence until just before the trial. In fact, Zimmerman's attorneys had to spend two thirds of their time in court fighting to get discovery. Meanwhile, the prosecutors had all the documents I had for over a year, plus subpoena powers! If I could figure it out in a few months, why didn't they? Or maybe they did?

Cashill: How do you feel about Rachel Jeantel's role in the case?

Gilbert: Pretending to be someone else in a murder trial is extremely serious. Early on, though, Rachel demonstrated a good conscience. After lying her way through her first interview, she pleaded with prosecutors, telling them six times she felt "real guilty" and twice declaring, "I AIN'T KNOW ABOUT IT!" They wouldn't listen. At the time, Rachel was an 18-year-old ninth grader who was reading on a 4th grade level. She suffered PTSD as a result of the trial. I believe Rachel Jeantel and Diamond Eugene are less to blame than the adults who knew about the witness fraud and allowed the trial to proceed anyway.

Cashill: With your revelations, what is the real legacy of Trayvon Martin?

Gilbert: Trayvon's legacy was stolen by left wing activists, politicians, and the media to advance their particular agenda. Trayvon's father leaving his beloved stepmother "Mama 'Licia" was the tipping point for Trayvon. Trayvon's true legacy is in fact a teachable moment -- that the problem for black youth is not armed white men in the streets, rather it’s the absence of strong black men in the home to guide them away from drugs, guns, and gangs.

Cashill: What should happen now to heal the divisions caused by this hoax?

Gilbert: Diamond Eugene and Rachel Jeantel should come forward and tell the truth. And all those adults who knew about the witness switch, and that includes Trayvon's mother Sybrina Fulton, need to come clean, too. Black Lives Matter, according to their website, was formed in response to the Trayvon Martin shooting. They might consider calling it quits. Also, Democrat politicians and their media allies should start emphasizing what we as Americans have in common, rather than dividing us by skin tone for their political agendas. Oh yeah, and if they’ll have him, Colin Kaepernick should rejoin the 49ers.

Cashill: What is the main lesson of The Trayvon Hoax that you want people to take away?

Gilbert: America got played by an epic race hoax that divided us for no reason. Americans are all brothers. Black and white, we are all brothers. My hope is to show how politicians and the media used Trayvon Martin's tragic death to tear us apart, when our true aspiration has always been to come together as one nation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

Pretty funny shit.
 BLOG

 HEADLINES





The Complete Evergreen Story ep. 13: College president needs to pee but is told to ‘Hold it’ by student protester

JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 7:01 pm on September 21, 2019 

Episode 12 left off with student protesters swarming into the administrative building and ordering deans and administrators into President George Bridges’ office so they could immediately take action on the students’ demands. In this episode, a rumor spreads that the campus police are coming and the protesters begin piling furniture in front of the doors to keep the cops out.










What the protesters don’t know is that President Bridges has already ordered the police (the campus police force had six officers in all) to stand down. So no one is coming. In any case, the students’ plans to resist a police siege are interrupted by an admissions officer who begins shouting loudly in the hallway about what the students are doing. “Use your frickin’ brains. This ain’t doing nothing…You want to block the freaking doors. This ain’t changing nothing.” The man seems to be having a meltdown.

At the same time, professors are being held in the building by protesters who keep trying to guilt them into caring about whatever issues the students have. Some mobs of students are also stopping cars and deciding who is allowed on and off the campus. It’s an instant police state.

But the main goal is still to force the top administrators to sign off on the list of demands. Protest leader Jamil went into President Bridges’ office and asked if anyone needed anything. Bridges replied, “Jamil, I need to pee.”






“Hold it,” Jamil replied. The students are playing at controlling the campus and the administration is playing along. There’s a long scene near the end of this clip that explains why. A group of teachers holding a teacher appreciation day with cake find themselves being admonished by the protesters for not showing enough support for the cause. “Didn’t you educated us on how to do sh*t like this?” one student protester said. She seemed genuinely confused. The protesters really were doing exactly what they’ve been programmed to do by the far left faculty. Why wasn’t the faculty joining in?






This episode wraps up with Jonathan Haidt, author of _The Coddling of the American Mind_, comparing two views of what education should be, one based on J.S. Mill and one based on Karl Marx. “If we imagine a university based upon a more Marxist approach to intellectual life, it’s going to look extremely different,” Haidt said. You can probably guess which one Evergreen is modeling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

VIDEO. Antifa Goons Get Thrashed By Federal Protective Service As They Attack An ICE Facility

Posted at 8:33 pm on September 21, 2019 by streiff

_ 







Yesterday, a couple of thousand people showed up in Portland for the Climate Strike. This was a coordinated worldwide event in which the least educated and most credulous among us demanded that the rest of us join them in moving society back to the Stone Age. [Every once in a while I muse over just how few of the Michael Mann types would survive in the society they are trying to create where there would be no major income streams of grant money, they would have to actually work to survive, and we might be inclined to hunt them for sport.]


As you know, you can’t have a demonstration in Portland without antifa or bloc or whatever they are calling themselves. So, naturally, they set out to attack the DHS/ICE facility in Portland. That’s when they found out that they weren’t opposed by Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler’s ineffectual and anarchist-sympathetic police force but by people who took their duties and responsibilities seriously.


It is really a shame that no one has yet identified the noxious little toad who appears at 0:23 because it would be a service to the nation to treat him the way that CNN treats a meme maker.





Not surprisingly, these clowns are major league p***ies when they aren’t hitting people from behind with bicycle locks




What sniveling little b****es they are.

If more police forces aggressively confronted this nonsense…and more prosecutors took this nascent terrorism seriously and started charging felonies…this crap would cease. As it is, it is pretty inevitable that eventually one of these clashes is going to turn deadly and leave some of these cretins dead and we’ll have to pretend that we are sad or something.


_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> VIDEO. Antifa Goons Get Thrashed By Federal Protective Service As They Attack An ICE Facility
> 
> Posted at 8:33 pm on September 21, 2019 by streiff
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2019)

September 23, 2019
*Fatherlessness, not racism, is the root of the problem*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.
Something awful is happening in black America, something that no politician peddling "hope and change" or reparations can fix.

Linda Chavez quotes Jason Riley's book _Please Stop Helping Us: How Liberals Make It Harder for Blacks to Succeed_ and some statistics that the left can no longer explain by playing the "race card":

_In 2012, blacks made up 38.5 percent of all persons arrested for violent crimes and 51.5 percent of those under 18 arrested for such crimes, but they constituted only 13 percent of the population. _

_And even accounting for the possibility or likelihood of bias in arrests, the conviction rates are similarly stark. One Bureau of Justice Statistics study from 2002 concluded that when the race of the person committing homicide was known, blacks committed 51 percent of homicides. _

_Riley’s book discusses why these depressing statistics stem not simply from poverty or prejudice, but from cultural changes that have occurred in the black community and the unintended consequences of liberal efforts to blame everything on poverty and prejudice. _

_Much of Riley’s discussion has to do with what has happened to black culture. He describes the pernicious effect of even middle-class black youngsters eschewing proper diction and devotion to schoolwork...   _

_But, of course, the major problem in the black community that accounts for so much of the disparity in achievement and criminal behavior is that more than seven in 10 black children are born to single women and will spend much of their lives with no father present. _

_If we want to have an honest conversation about race, we need to begin here. Riley is not afraid to confront this issue or any other. _

_As the conversation on race in America continues, let’s hope his voice gets a hearing."_

Yes, let's have an honest conversation about black young men growing up without fathers in the inner cities of America. 

"Fatherlessness" is the root of the problem in our inner cities!

Of course, we can not erase or overlook the reality that young black men were mistreated by police in the past.  That was then and this is now..

Something very bad is happening in our inner cities and it has nothing to do with racism!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> September 23, 2019
> *Fatherlessness, not racism, is the root of the problem*
> By Silvio Canto, Jr.
> Something awful is happening in black America, something that no politician peddling "hope and change" or reparations can fix.
> ...


Again... the libs on this forum are never going to acknowledge this because it would go against their false narrative. Really sick when you think about it... they value votes over the truth.


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hmmmm unsalted?


*Salted always with a little cayenne pepper.............!*

*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

More hypocrisy from Hollywood...

As long as they can turn a profit, right?

I guess some people are not a fan of the Joker.

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-49816205


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

Ain’t Ca great?

California shocked to find bill decriminalizing retail theft resulted in… more retail theft

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 8:01 am on September 26, 2019 

A few years ago, California passed one in a series of bills aimed at emptying the jails and prisons. Proposition 47 carried the disingenuous name of “the Safe Neighborhoods and Schools Act and its stated purpose was to keep non-violent offenders out of jail. To achieve this goal, the state decriminalized a number of lesser offenses, including retail theft. The law raised the value of the amount of merchandise someone could steal while still only being charged with a misdemeanor to nearly one thousand dollars.






To the great surprise of the government, people noticed this change and began taking advantage of it. They have now recorded multiple years of steadily increasing, organized robbery. These plots are known as “mass grab and dash” thefts and they generally involve large numbers of young people all entering a store at the same time, grabbing armfuls of merchandise and dashing back out to their vehicles and hitting the highway. Not only are robberies on the rise, but arrests and prosecutions are down. Who could possibly have predicted this? (CBS Sacramento)

After searching police reports and arrest records, CBS13 found that while the rate of these grab and dash crimes is on the rise, the rate of arrest is down. We turned to law enforcement and the retail industry for answers. Both blame a California law intended to make “neighborhoods safe.”

“It’s a boldness like we’re seeing never before and just a disregard for fellow human beings,” said Lieutenant Mark Donaldson, Vacaville PD.

He explained these crimes have evolved into more than just shoplifting. It’s organized retail theft and he says it’s happening across the state. Cities like Vacaville, with outlets and shopping centers located near major freeways, tend to be a target for these organized retail crime rings.

Nobody is seriously contesting the numbers. The local and state police organizations blame prop 47. FBI crime data supports the contention. Retail sales organizations have tracked this trend and agree.






This is a trend that’s been building in a number of blue states and now it seems that the petty crime chickens are coming home to roost. The fact is that there are always going to be a certain number of people who will be willing to break the law if they don’t feel the risk of significant punishment is too high. An understanding of this fundamental principle is why the “broken windows” policies enacted in New York City and other municipalities in the 90s were so effective. If you crack down on even smaller crimes, you lower crime rates overall.

Sadly, liberal elected officials paint a picture of racism and inequity behind effective law enforcement initiatives. The people committing these thefts frequently end up being young black and Hispanic robbers because they are more likely to come from economically disadvantaged backgrounds. This leads to laws like prop 47 hoping to keep more of them out of the “school to prison pipeline.”






But when you make it easier and less risky to steal larger amounts of goods, people will steal more merchandise. Did it really take a rocket scientist to figure this out? California basically incentivized crime and potential criminals answered the call. And since many of them were only getting the equivalent of a parking ticket for stealing 900 dollars worth of goods, police frequently didn’t expend much energy trying to catch them.

The ball’s in your court, California. Do you plan on doing something about this? Or will you essentially just legalize theft and tell the retailers that they’re on their own?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

Like I said, most reporters are douches and most douche bag reporters are douchey libs.



Douchebag Reporter Who Tried To Ruin Good Samaritan’s Life Is Now Playing the Victim After He Was Fired

Posted at 10:18 pm on September 27, 2019 by streiff

_ 







You guys all remember Aaron Calvin, right?


Last weekend, a guy named Carson King made a viral appeal for beer money which brought in over $1 million. King donated the money to a children’s hospital.


Calvin is the noxious little BuzzFeed alum working for the Des Moines Register who wrote the story. His idea of doing a “background check” on King included going back into King’s tweets to when he was 16 and happened to quote a racially charged joke from the comedy show Tosh.o. This resulted in King being subject to a lot of public humiliation.

But Karma is real and, as it turned out, Calvin had a lot of very ugly stuff in his social media and it was from only a few years ago, after he was an adult. The Des Moines Register investigated him and today he was disappeared from that paper.


My colleague Brandon Morse takes the high road here and doesn’t want Calvin to be fired. I respectfully differ. I want him made unemployable for a period of years, if not his entire life. I want him working at a succession of minimum wage and menial and tedious and dirty jobs. And every day I want him to spend hours contemplating what kind of a pathetic douchebag he is. But enough of the good news. Because I have more good news.


Calvin has run back to BuzzFeed to play the victim. That’s right. A noxious little twerp who turned a guy’s life upside down for the sake of a few clicks is now the victim.

Soon, influential right-wing media figures also began circulating screenshots of Calvin’s own past offensive tweets that had been uncovered. In posts dating back to 2010, Calvin had used “gay” as a pejorative, written “fuck all cops,” and spelled out the word “niggas” twice when he was quoting others, including a Kanye West lyric. “Now that gay marriage is legal,” he wrote in one 2012 tweet, “I’m totally going to marry a horse.”

Calvin told BuzzFeed News these were “frankly embarrassing” tweets that he “would not have published today,” but said they had been “taken out of context” and were being used to “wield disingenuous arguments against me.”

This is such a self-serving crock of sh**. The tweets were not taken out of context any more that were Carson King’s. There were no disingenuous arguments made against him. He’s a terrible person with no moral character whatsoever.

He was given the chance to apologize an decided that being petulant and snarking his employer was a great evolutionary strategy:









“I regret publishing that tweet now,” Calvin told BuzzFeed News.

No sh**? Really? You regret it “now?”

As soon as the story broke, Calvin said he began receiving a barrage of death threats. He said HR reps at Gannett, which owns the Des Moines Register, forbade him from speaking to the media and told him to leave his apartment for his own safety. They offered to put him up in a hotel, but he stayed with a friend instead.

“I recognize that I’m not the first person to be doxed like this — this whole campaign was taken up by right-wing ideologues and largely driven by that force,” he said. “It was just a taste of what I assume that women and journalists of color suffer all the time, but the kind of locality and regional virality of the story made it so intense.”

On Thursday, while he was speaking to police about the death threats, Calvin said he got a call from Gannett representatives. “They told me they were going to offer me an option — that I could resign or I could be fired — with no severance,” he said. “It was really a semantic difference, I guess, so I chose to be fired.”

He wasn’t doxxed. People simply did what he did to Carson King. And you didn’t suffer what “women and journalists of color suffer all the time,” you suffered what noxious, self-righteous douches suffer all to infrequently.

He also expressed his frustration about the “false narrative about me ‘canceling’ Carson.”

“Carson was never in danger of being canceled — there was no attempt or intent to quote-unquote ‘cancel’ him,’” Calvin said. “He’s raised hundreds of thousands more dollars since this happened. The governor of Iowa declared a ‘Carson King Day.’”

I guess he forgot about the humiliation and Anheuser-Busch cutting ties with King. The only reason that King survived was the shot Calvin took at King was so pathetic and cheap that it offended the conscience of a nation.

Calvin said he’s still afraid to go out in public and is still staying at his friend’s house. He isn’t sure what he will do next, but hopes he can keep reporting.

“I’m just taking it day by day,” he said. “I feel like I’m a good writer and a good reporter and I was doing my job to the best of my ability.”

Calvin said he also still deeply believes in the “necessity of local journalism.”

“Frankly, it’s really disappointing to me to be abandoned by my former employer,” he said. “I still in a lot of ways support the Register — I just wish they had believed in me.”

Screw him. I hope his misery lasts for years or decades. I hope people see him and point him out to their kids as an object lesson about the price of rampant douchebaggery as a life style choice. If any good comes of this maybe it will be that Calvin and his fellow travelers will discover that this stupidity cuts both ways and that they shouldn’t so eager to make rules for others with the idea that they won’t have to live by the same rules. Maybe, just maybe, some jerk-off at BuzzFeed will get ready to pull the trigger on some stupid stuff like this and pause for a second…and delete what they’ve written for fear of the crapstorm that may be heading their way. But I’m not counting on it.

Read the rest of RedState’s coverage of this incident
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

September 28, 2019
*Even the illegals are fleeing California -- and half the state's voters want out, too*
By Monica Showalter
California, whose new leftist governor, Gavin Newsom, has big ambitions to be the counter-president for now, and eventually replace President Trump, has this one little problem that always comes of socialist rule:

The locals are fleeing. 

And now it turns out half the ones who haven't fled are thinking about it. 

Just over half of California’s registered vote have considered leaving the state, with soaring housing costs cited as the most common reason for wanting to move, according to a new poll.

Young voters were especially likely to cite unaffordable housing as a reason for leaving, according to the latest latest UC Berkeley Institute of Governmental Studies poll conducted for the Los Angeles Times. But a different group, conservatives, also frequently suggested they wanted to leave — and for a very different reason: They feel alienated from the state’s political culture.

That just-over-half figure cited by the Los Angeles Times is actually 54%, broken down by 40% Republican and 14% Democrat voters. They want out and are dreaming of new lives in states where jobs are forming and housing isn't just for billionaires. Walk around any place in California and recognize that half the people you meet are people who want the hell out.

But it's not just registered voters. Despite that vast banquet of goodies California has offered to migrants with zero regard to immigration status -- sanctuary protection, drivers' licenses, automatic voter registration, ballot-harvesting privileges, free education well beyond K-12, a vast NGO/church network set up with state funds to 'serve' illegals, free housing, free health care for the pregnant, no need to learn English, and coming soon, free health care for illegals up to the age of 26, --even the migrants, both legal and illegal ... are fleeing.

New York, Illinois and California had the biggest drops in immigrant population, along with New Jersey, Maryland and Connecticut — losing a combined 206,000 immigrants as Florida and Texas together gained about 170,000. The numbers were released Thursday by the U.S. Census Bureau’s American Community Survey.

According to Pew:

Trade turmoil and spiraling home prices in blue states play a role. The shifts in immigrant population will have an impact on the 1 in 5 U.S. counties where immigration has softened population loss, those with agriculture or meatpacking industries that rely on immigrant labor, and states such as Texas and California where small population changes might cause shifts in political power after the 2020 census.

The Sacramento Bee has reported earlier that already five million people have fled the state. 







This has been going on for about a decade, right when the state turned monolithically blue. The state's population nevertheless has continued to grow slightly based on live births making up for the people leaving. That free health care for pregnant illegals already in place in retrospect, had more than one purpose. You can see why the state's Democratic political machine has placed such a store in making it attractive to be an illegal alien - it's actually a plan keep the federal dollars flowing in as well as pad the congressional seats. They need these warm bodies, legal or not, and they know their socialist policies are a formula for driving people out.  

But now even that trend is collapsing. The plan is now failing. The state is set to lose population anyway -- and congressional seats if the 2020 Census can pick up on it:

According to recently released data from the US Census, about 38,000 more people left California than entered it in 2018. This is the second straight year that migration to the state was negative, and it’s a trend that is speeding up. Every year since 2014, net migration has fallen.

So despite the goodies, even the migrants are getting the heck out. And you can bet these include the better class of illegal migrants, which are the people who are coming here to work, not the ones who want to sop up welfare checks and send remittances abroad. The legal immigrants are an even bigger loss, given that many groups from Asia and beyond have much higher incomes and education than the average native-born. 

So the state is actually set to shrink as even migrants head for the hills past the Colorado River. Seems that all free health care is no match for the idea of having a house and a job, something the socialists in absolute power in California are quite opaque to.

One can only hope it hits them hard when Census time comes around and some of those ballot-harvested congressional seats get yanked from them.


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

I think Trump starts negotiating in November and finishes his deal to exit by March of next year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

This happens to me all the time.



Man Gets Harassed and Accused of Shoplifting Over the Suspicious Bulge in His Pants. He Keeps Insisting it’s His Penis

Posted at 2:30 pm on September 28, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 







Have you ever, like the A-Team, been accused of a crime you didn’t commit?

Such an ordeal happened to a window fitter Sunday in jolly ol’ England.

As reported by The Scottish Sun, Steve Whitehurst was minding his own business in Scott’s Menswear when he was confronted by the establishment’s female manager.

And why? According to Steve — who was shopping with his girlfriend and her grandson — she wanted him to explain the giant lump.

In his pants.

I’ll let the Sun do a bit of the heavy rolling…I mean, lifting:

Steve, who claims he often has to roll up his manhood, said, “I had very tight jeans on that day and there was a bulge, yes, but that’s not illegal. I can’t help the way I’m made.”

Apparently, the supervisor and other employees were skeptical of his huge claim. Was he being honest, or tellin’ a whopper?

“The manager started arguing with me. She wouldn’t let it go. I just kept telling her that it was my penis.”

Desperate times call for desperate…measures. And Steve was willing to go to great lengths.

“Eventually, I dropped my trousers in front of everyone and just stood there in my boxer shorts and said, ‘See, I’ve got nothing to hide.'”

But the manager still wouldn’t relent.

“What’s that bulge?!”

Finally, Steve had had enough, so he decided to prove he had too much.

He walked with a male security guard to a cubicle.


Steve revealed the truth to the staff by revealing the staff of truth.


He recounted:

“I dropped my boxers. [The security guard] shook his head and ran out and spoke with the manager. I heard her say, ‘Please tell me he’s got something down there,’ and the guy said, ‘No.’”

Oh — he’s got somethin’ down there alright.

But he didn’t appreciate having to prove it.

The 47-year-old called it the “craziest experience of [his] life.” He’s since complained to the chain’s owner, JD Sports.


His girlfriend, Mandy, thinks it’s nuts that the manager was such a dingaling:

“It was so humiliating. What they did to Steve was disgusting.”

However, JD Sports told the Sun the severely anatomically-correct shoplifting suspect was acting suspicious:

“The customer in question was exhibiting suspicious behaviour and, when the store manager confronted the customer, he became abusive.”

One shop worker thought Steve got quite teste– testy:

“When they cornered him, he became very abusive.”

And they weren’t impressed with his full disclosure:

“He then dropped his trousers, but the bulge was much smaller than staff remembered it.”

That’s a bit hard to believe — see for yourself here.

As one witness put it:


“Staff had good grounds to suspect him.”

Yes, they did.

I’m just thankful Beto O’Rourke was nowhere near — if he’d seen that Steve was carrying such a big gun, he’d probably have tried to grab it.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Trump starts negotiating in November and finishes his deal to exit by March of next year.


Calendar marked


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Calendar marked


And if not, he’s re-elected. He won’t leave by impeachment or election. He’ll leave because he melts under the pressure or he survives all the way through.
Warren won’t get the wealthy people who really control things.
I love my predictions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> And if not, he’s re-elected. He won’t leave by impeachment or election. He’ll leave because he melts under the pressure or he survives all the way through.
> Warren won’t get the wealthy people who really control things.
> I love my predictions.


What’s not to love?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> And if not, he’s re-elected. He won’t leave by impeachment or election. He’ll leave because he melts under the pressure or he survives all the way through.
> Warren won’t get the wealthy people who really control things.
> I love my predictions.


You haven’t been paying attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2019)

Alaska deals a blow to unions

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 3:31 pm on September 29, 2019 

We’ve covered plenty of stories from all over the country dealing with the fallout from the Supreme Court’s _Janus v AFSCME_ decision. The ruling barred public-sector unions from automatically collecting dues or “agency fees” from non-member employees’ paychecks against their wishes and using that money for political speech the worker might not agree with. Since then we’ve seen workers suing to recoup dues and unions fighting to find ways around the ruling and keep dipping into employees’ paychecks.












Now the state of Alaska has stepped into this mess in hopes of clearing things up. Governor Mike Dunleavy (R) has ordered that the illegal dues collection come to an end, but he’s putting a new twist on how this is handled. (Free Beacon)

Public sector unions in Alaska will no longer be able to automatically collect dues from workers after Republican governor Mike Dunleavy instituted the nation’s first statewide “opt-in” system of unionization.

In 2018, the Supreme Court overturned decades’ worth of legal precedent that allowed public-sector unions to collect mandatory dues or fees from government employees. The 5-4 ruling in Janus v. American Federation of State, County and Municipal Employees said that such a practice impedes on the First Amendment rights of workers by forcing them to financially support political speech. In response to the ruling, states around the country allowed employees to opt out of union membership. Gov. Dunleavy went a step further on Thursday, signing an executive order that requires employees to affirmatively opt in to union membership before agencies deduct dues from their salaries.

This is definitely a new approach compared to what most states have been doing. For one thing, the Governor is imposing this rule via executive order. And then there’s the new default assumption when it comes to fee collection. 







Typically, workers have been offered the option to “opt out” of these agency fees. But in those cases, a worker who fails to take proactive action will still wind up having dues taken out of their paychecks. Once this Alaskan plan goes into effect in December, the default assumption will be that no workers pay dues unless they proactively “opt in” to the unions.

Going one step further, the workers will need to renew their commitment to the unions and opt in every year going forward. If they no longer feel that their money is being put to use in a way that reflects their own views, no action is required. By simply failing to opt in for the next cycle, they must be dropped from the rolls and dues collection must end.







Of course, that relies on the unions actually going along with the plan and following the law. That hasn’t always been the case since _Janus_ was decided. Some unions have blatantly continued collecting dues until a court slapped them down. Others have been enforcing “window periods” from old contracts, giving workers only one week out of the year to opt out of paying the fees. They’re doing this even though the language in the _Janus_ decision specifically forbids such restrictions.

Right to work activists in Alaska will need to keep a close eye on how this system plays out next year. If the public sector unions up there are anything like most of the ones in the lower 48, they’ll only go kicking and screaming into obeying the law.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Trump starts negotiating in November and finishes his deal to exit by March of next year.


They've been spot on so far ya poodle dick...


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> They've been spot on so far ya poodle dick...


Name one that hasn't and please keep calling me that. What can I call you in return? You can't hide your lion eyes, you big king of the jungle, you.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Always the smartest state, always ahead of the curve. 

California Gov. Gavin Newsom passed SB 206, also known as the Fair Pay to Play Act, into law Monday. The law allows college athletes to profit from their name, image and likeness.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Always the smartest state, always ahead of the curve.
> 
> California Gov. Gavin Newsom passed SB 206, also known as the Fair Pay to Play Act, into law Monday. The law allows college athletes to profit from their name, image and likeness.


Smartest?  On the other hand, Congressman Kevin McCarthy was apparently unaware of the Ukrainian call transcript and appeared to be lying about having read the White House talking points sent to all Congressional Republicans (and by accident(?) also to all Congressional Democrats).


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Always the smartest state, always ahead of the curve.
> 
> California Gov. Gavin Newsom passed SB 206, also known as the Fair Pay to Play Act, into law Monday. The law allows college athletes to profit from their name, image and likeness.


So smart that we are amongst the leaders of people living in poverty? And you love thos staye so much your rental property is in Tennessee. What.. California is not good enough for you? Lol!!


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Smartest?  On the other hand, Congressman Kevin McCarthy was apparently unaware of the Ukrainian call transcript and appeared to be lying about having read the White House talking points sent to all Congressional Republicans (and by accident(?) also to all Congressional Democrats).


Did you catch that? Even a big Trump guy said “what, he said ‘though?’” Great stuff.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you catch that? Even a big Trump guy said “what, he said ‘though?’” Great stuff.


It depends on the definition of “though”, though.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you catch that? Even a big Trump guy said “what, he said ‘though?’” Great stuff.


It is obviously putting a condition on the statement or statements preceding in the conversation.

Then again, perhaps t is just too stupid to know that, and therefore, one might think, too stupid to be President.  The WH staffers who reviewed the call for the record were not too stupid to pick up the meaning, which is why they tried to hide it (or tried to out it).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

News
Shows
DiscussionsStoreSearch
SUBSCRIBE
SEPTEMBER 30TH, 2019
*African-American Girl Claimed White Classmates Forcibly Cut Her Hair. Now The Truth Is Out.*
By  Ryan Saavedra





Facebook
Twitter
Mail


A sixth-grader who claimed last week that three white boys at her school pinned her down and forcibly cut her dreadlocks while telling her that she “should not have been born,” admitted on Monday that the attack never happened and that she made the entire story up.

“The 12-year-old, who is African American, said three white boy students held her down in a school playground a week ago during recess, covered her mouth, called her insulting names and used scissors to cut her hair,” The Washington Post reported.

In a statement to The Post, the girl’s grandparents, who are her legal guardians, apologized for the incident:

To those young boys and their parents, we sincerely apologize for the pain and anxiety these allegations have caused. To the administrators and families of Immanuel Christian School, we are sorry for the damage this incident has done to trust within the school family and the undue scorn it has brought to the school. To the broader community, who rallied in such passionate support for our daughter, we apologize for betraying your trust. We understand there will be consequences and we’re prepared to take responsibility for them. We know that it will take time to heal, and we hope and pray that the boys, their families, the school and the broader community will be able to forgive us in time.

Immanuel Christian School Principal Stephen Danish also released a statement in response to the new developments:





https://twitter.com/escapedmatrix/status/1177991266023415808

Three white boys attacked 12-year-old Amari Allen, held her hands behind her back, and cut her dreadlocks.

Second Lady @KarenPence, wife of VP Mike Pence, teaches part-time at #ImmanuelChristianSchool. We will protest in Virginia if this isn't handled. https://twitter.com/Banco_Mundo/status/1177425574731685888/video/1 …


https://twitter.com/escapedmatrix/status/1177991266023415808


Bishop Talbert Swan tweeted: “What does @KarenPence, wife of @VP, the Second Lady of the United States, have to say about 3 racist white boys attacking a 12-year-old Black girl, Amari Allen, at the private Christian school she teaches at? So far, her silence is deafening.”

What does @KarenPence, wife of @VP, the Second Lady of the United States, have to say about 3 racist white boys attacking a 12-year-old Black girl, Amari Allen, at the private Christian school she teaches at?

So far, her silence is deafening.pic.twitter.com/pHAW3dVkS9

— Bishop Talbert Swan (@TalbertSwan) September 28, 2019

Left-wing CNN activist Keith Boykin tweeted: “Three sixth-grade white boys pinned down 12-year-old Amari Allen and cut off her “ugly” locs on Monday at Immanuel Christian School in Springfield, Virginia, where Vice President Mike Pence’s wife, Karen Pence, teaches.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Always the smartest state, always ahead of the curve.
> 
> California Gov. Gavin Newsom passed SB 206, also known as the Fair Pay to Play Act, into law Monday. The law allows college athletes to profit from their name, image and likeness.


Not Always,
*There are so many homeless camps, LA area leaders want Newsom to issue a state of emergency*

By Gale Holland Los Angeles Times (TNS)

Sep 30, 2019 Updated 20 hrs ago


LOS ANGELES — Facing a deepening quagmire over homeless encampments, Los Angeles elected officials are increasingly looking to sweeping statewide initiatives to shake loose solutions.

The latest proposal from Los Angeles County Supervisor Mark Ridley-Thomas and City Councilman Joe Buscaino would have the governor declare a state of emergency on homelessness in California.

Supporters view such a declaration as a novel strategy to free up state and federal funding typically reserved for natural disasters, such as earthquakes or wildfires, and to suspend or streamline the regulatory hurdles that often slow down shelter and housing development.


It also could block NIMBY opponents from using environmental reviews to sue and delay or block homeless facilities from opening.

But some question whether an emergency declaration would be merely symbolic, given President Donald Trump’s rejections of more federal funding and Gov. Gavin Newsom’s commitment of $1 billion for local homeless programs and support for more regulatory relief.

Last week, Newsom signed a package of legislation that, among other things, exempts from environmental review supportive housing and shelter projects in the city of L.A. that receive funding from certain public sources, including the $1.2 billion Proposition HHH housing bond that voters approved in 2016.

Another new law allows cities in Alameda and Orange counties, in addition to the city of San Jose, to declare a shelter crisis so those local governments can eventually bypass some planning and zoning regulations to expedite construction.

“The governor should not sign a declaration of emergency until the proponents identify the specific laws and regulations they want to get around, and the resources they believe the declaration would free up,” said Gary Blasi, a retired law professor who specializes in homelessness issues. “The state statutes regarding emergencies were not designed to respond to long-standing political, leadership and moral disasters.”

Newsom has not taken a stand on the current request for a state of emergency declaration. Alex Comisar, spokesman for Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti, said it was “a choice for the governor to make.”

“There are more questions that need to be worked through before he could support something like that,” Newsom spokesman Nathan Click said.

In 2015, City Council members and Garcetti announced that they would declare an emergency locally, but then dropped the idea as the mayor sought a statewide declaration from then-Gov. Jerry Brown, who turned him down.

Then in 2018, Los Angeles declared a shelter crisis, which, along with a legislative change, triggered streamlining of red tape around developing emergency beds on public land.

Many in L.A. have been frustrated by the sluggish pace of construction of new shelters and housing for the estimated 44,000 residents in the county, including 27,000 in the city, who live outdoors in tents, cars or lean-tos, as opposed to shelters or other temporary housing.

Only 477 emergency shelter beds have been added in the last 2 1/2 years for households without children, which form the bulk of the homeless population, according to an inventory released in September.

Buscaino said he has grown particularly frustrated that even temporary tent shelters on public land have become bogged down in approval processes.

“We’re stopping for every red light, instead of treating this like an emergency,” Buscaino said.

Before a meeting Friday of the governor’s task force on homelessness, headed by Ridley-Thomas and Sacramento Mayor Darrell Steinberg, Newsom, in a letter, asked members to prioritize getting people off the streets.

He underscored that local communities must “fully enforce” public safety and health laws, touching on the controversial issue of sanitation sweeps of encampments and other police enforcement. He also asked the task force for proposals to break down barriers to building housing and to get more homeless people into treatment.

Steinberg and Ridley-Thomas are championing a legal right to shelter for California, which would require local governments to provide a bed to every homeless person who wants to move indoors. Steinberg also wants to require homeless people to accept shelter if offered, although how that would be enforced is a question mark.

Separately, local governments — including the city and county of L.A. — and business groups also are petitioning the U.S. Supreme Court to hear a challenge to a federal appeals court ruling out of Boise, Idaho, that has stopped authorities in Western states from arresting homeless people for sleeping in public when shelter space is unavailable.

“We have a tacit public policy it’s OK to live outdoors,” Steinberg said. “I am strongly pushing for a clear public policy that says as a matter of right people should be living under a roof.”

Newsom has said he is not ready to endorse a legal right to shelter.

“What the governor has said is it’s urgent, let’s get started,” Ridley-Thomas said. “I don’t think anything is dead.”

Before the meeting in Los Angeles County’s Willowbrook section on Friday, Ridley-Thomas and Steinberg insisted they were not backing off. But Steinberg repeatedly emphasized that he preferred that people be placed in permanent housing, not a vast shelter system, which critics say could blow the state’s budget without ending homelessness.

“The hard reality is that the governor has already done most of what would be done if a state of emergency was to be called,” said Philip Mangano, the former federal homelessness czar in the George W. Bush and Obama administrations and a member of the governor’s task force. “The governor is the homelessness czar in California, and the task force’s job is to give him big ideas to make a difference.”

Homelessness emergency declarations in other parts of the U.S. have a mixed record. Hawaii has issued multiple declarations, the last one in 2018, that have allowed the state to suspend permitting and site restrictions, shaving one to two years off shelter and housing projects, said Scott Morishige, the governor’s coordinator on homelessness.


State homeless numbers overall dropped last year, but the number of unsheltered people on Oahu rose 12%. An emergency declaration “is not a silver bullet by any means,” Morishige said.

In Oregon, Portland and the surrounding Multnomah County used an emergency declaration to relax occupancy rules and zoning for homeless projects.

“Shelters were set up in weeks instead of months or longer,” said Denis Theriault, spokesman for the office of homeless services for Portland and the county.

Theriault said the local homelessness budget also doubled, to $70 million over five years. In January, Multnomah County’s homeless count showed a decline of 4% from 2014, but the number of people living in tents or cars and under bridges was up 22% from the year before.

(EDITORS: STORY CAN END HERE)

In California, Steinberg said, what is most important is stating a clear public policy that it is not OK for tens of thousands of people to be living outdoors.

“Everybody has a right to live under a roof — preferably in permanent housing, if necessary in navigation centers,” he said. “It starts with that acknowledgment.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Always the smartest state, always ahead of the curve.
> 
> California Gov. Gavin Newsom passed SB 206, also known as the Fair Pay to Play Act, into law Monday. The law allows college athletes to profit from their name, image and likeness.


Now all Newsom has to do is convince the NCAA rules committee to change the nation wide standard...the law doesn't come into effect 'till 2023.

From the NCAA:
"Unfortunately, this new law already is creating confusion for current and future student-athletes, coaches, administrators and campuses, and not just in California," the organization said in part of a statement released Monday.


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Now all Newsom has to do is convince the NCAA rules committee to change the nation wide standard...


We Californians stand for freedom.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2019)

messy said:


> We Californians stand for freedom.


Yeah we do...
The freedom to riot and vandalize to insure that folks we disagree with are suppressed and terrorized...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Name one that hasn't and please keep calling me that. What can I call you in return? You can't hide your lion eyes, you big king of the jungle, you.


Russian collusion for one....


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Russian collusion for one....


Go back and read my posts. I always said he obstructed justice but that they wouldn't likely find collusion.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Go back and read my posts. I always said he obstructed justice but that they wouldn't likely find collusion.


Always? Right!
They haven't found obstruction either...
Keep at it counselor, got to be something nefarious to explain how Hillary lost.
Speaking of Ms. Hillary, sounds like she wants another run at the presidency...


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah we do...
> The freedom to riot and vandalize to insure that folks we disagree with are suppressed and terrorized...





Lion Eyes said:


> Always? Right!
> They haven't found obstruction either...
> Keep at it counselor, got to be something nefarious to explain how Hillary lost.
> Speaking of Ms. Hillary, sounds like she wants another run at the presidency...


Except they did find obstruction.
Glad you still like talking about HRC.


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Always? Right!
> They haven't found obstruction either...
> Keep at it counselor, got to be something nefarious to explain how Hillary lost.
> Speaking of Ms. Hillary, sounds like she wants another run at the presidency...


If you read the Mueller report you will find at least a dozen instances of obstruction, unless your name is Barr or Giuliani.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

espola said:


> If you read the Mueller report you will find at least a dozen instances of obstruction, unless your name is Barr or Giuliani.


Unlike yours, Barr’s opinion matters.


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unlike yours, Barr’s opinion matters.


To whom (other than t)?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2019)

espola said:


> To whom (other than t)?


To other people that matter.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> News
> Shows
> DiscussionsStoreSearch
> SUBSCRIBE
> ...


Props to the girls grandparents. We need more people like that who take responsibility .


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Props to the girls grandparents. We need more people like that who take responsibility .


Hey Multi I just read your post, when did you write it, 20 years ago?
“Props” to you!
LOL.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Multi I just read your post, when did you write it, 20 years ago?
> “Props” to you!
> LOL.


Are you drinking with Rat Patrol? Man you guys start early!! 

BTW... you might want to let DL know what he's doing is racist.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you drinking with Rat Patrol? Man you guys start early!!
> 
> BTW... you might want to let DL know what he's doing is racist.


Multi really, the 90’s are calling. They want to give you “props” for bringing back that term!
Are you gonna greet your friends today with “Wazzup?”


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Multi really, the 90’s are calling. They want to give you “props” for bringing back that term!
> Are you gonna greet your friends today with “Wazzup?”


Looks like you and e are still fighting. Drinking won't bring him back....


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Multi really, the 90’s are calling. They want to give you “props” for bringing back that term!
> Are you gonna greet your friends today with “Wazzup?”


Almost forgot...


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/feb/21/barack-obama-gets-props-twerking-talk/


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Almost forgot...
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/feb/21/barack-obama-gets-props-twerking-talk/


Yup, they say it too! Perfect. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Washington_Times


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2019)

I wonder if Bernie is using Medicare or the Cadillac government plan?
*Trump Campaign Sends Prayers to Bernie Sanders After Heart Surgery*





Scott Eisen/Getty Images
JOSHUA CAPLAN2 Oct 20191,507
1:18
*President Donald Trump’s 2020 re-election campaign sent prayers to 2020 White House hopeful Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) following his sudden heart surgery.*

“We offer Sen. Sanders our prayers and wish him a speedy recovery,” Tim Murtaugh, Trump 2020 Director of Communications, said in a statement to ABC News.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Props to the girls grandparents. We need more people like that who take responsibility .


What is sad, is how many grandparents are being put in the position to raise their grandchildren.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup, they say it too! Perfect.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Washington_Times


I wouldn't recommend you using the word "props". It's only for the cool kids...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if Bernie is using Medicare or the Cadillac government plan?
> *Trump Campaign Sends Prayers to Bernie Sanders After Heart Surgery*
> 
> 
> ...


Fossil Fuels to Bernie's rescue!!


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I wouldn't recommend you using the word "props". It's only for the cool kids...


Nobody uses it, dummy.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody uses it, dummy.


I could never figure out what it means.  Something from the Jim Rome show, maybe?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody uses it, dummy.


Good lord you live in a cave, under a rock. This must be the only source of social media you use.

Try Reddit, Instagram or even Twitter. On second thought just stay here. I don't think the world is ready for your level of stupidity...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

espola said:


> I could never figure out what it means.  Something from the Jim Rome show, maybe?


Like I already said... it's for the cool kids only so obviously you would know nothing about it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

Some of us already knew this would happen. Some of you live in a cave, under a rock or down a rabbit hole...

https://www.yourcentralvalley.com/news/cbs47-investigates/cbs47-investigation-gov-newsom-redirects-gas-tax-money-it-wont-fun-highways-railway-system/


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2019)

espola said:


> I could never figure out what it means.  Something from the Jim Rome show, maybe?


Nobody says props for 20 years. Period. Lame-o Multi just learned it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Some of us already knew this would happen. Some of you live in a cave, under a rock or down a rabbit hole...
> 
> https://www.yourcentralvalley.com/news/cbs47-investigates/cbs47-investigation-gov-newsom-redirects-gas-tax-money-it-wont-fun-highways-railway-system/


This post is right on the money.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody says props for 20 years. Period. Lame-o Multi just learned it.


Like I said... it's only for the cool kids so stop worrying about it. You and e are off the hook!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody says props for 20 years. Period. Lame-o Multi just learned it.


Wait... did you just drop a "lame-o"? Lol!!!!!!!

*Props* for doing that old man!!!!!!


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wait... did you just drop a "lame-o"? Lol!!!!!!!
> 
> *Props* for doing that old man!!!!!!


No I didn’t. The phrase was lame-o Multi.
Do you hang out with people who still say “props,” really? I don’t believe it.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This post is right on the money.


Nobody is dumb enough, in California, to prefer widening highway lanes over more mass transit.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> No I didn’t. The phrase was lame-o Multi.
> Do you hang out with people who still say “props,” really? I don’t believe it.


Uh... yea. Maybe you should lay off the hard stuff before you post.

No more props for you!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody is dumb enough, in California, to prefer widening highway lanes over more mass transit.


Not the point idiot...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2019)

messy said:


> No I didn’t. The phrase was lame-o Multi.
> Do you hang out with people who still say “props,” really? I don’t believe it.


Sometimes I feel so bad for picking on you. You're just such an easy mark dude and I'm sorry if I've made you cry.... As I sit here with my dog I can't help but feel like you need a hug or something. So I'll tell you what I'm gonna do. . .

I'll give you one more. Hey Messy... props for making me laugh so hard! There, hope you feel better now...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

How did that Universal Basic Income test work out?

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 4:01 pm on October 05, 2019

Last year we found out that the mayor of Stockton, California was launching a test program to see how a universal basic income program might work out. Michael Tubbs had arranged for a combination of public and private funding to allow a relatively small number of people to sign up for a monthly check with no strings attached. (In a curious turn of events they wound up having trouble attracting enough people to the test program because most people who received letters about it assumed it was a scam.) Tubbs did eventually get the program off the ground, however, and it’s been running for roughly a year.

ADVERTISEMENT









So how did it work out? If you listen to the program’s supporters, not too badly. Most people claimed to be using the money for basic bills, food and necessities. Or at least that’s what they’re telling the people conducting the survey. (Fortune)

The first data from an experiment in a California city where needy people get $500 a month from the government shows they spend most of it on things like food, clothing and utility bills.

The 18-month, privately funded program started in February and involves 125 people in Stockton. It is one of the few experiments testing the concept of “universal basic income,” an old idea getting new attention from Democrats seeking the 2020 presidential nomination.

Stockton Mayor Michael Tubbs has committed to publicly releasing data throughout the experiment to win over skeptics and, he hopes, convince state lawmakers to implement the program statewide.

This doesn’t seem to be a question as to whether or not people enrolled in the program like it or not. Who’s not going to like having extra money every month that they’re not used to seeing? The real question mark hanging over this “data” they’re releasing is how accurate or valuable it is.







The money was distributed on debit cards in the amount of 500 dollars per month. The first red flag is the fact that nearly half (40%) of the money was withdrawn as cash at ATMs, so you have nothing to go on but anecdotal data as to where it went. Of the money that was spent directly using the card, nearly half went for food, with smaller percentages going to nearly everything from utility bills to “_self-care and recreation_.”

One of the concerns expressed by critics when this started was that people might be using the money for alcohol, illegal drugs or other self-defeating expenses, so supporters are pointing to this data as a sign of success. But let’s hold our horses for a minute here. If 40% went out of ATMs as cash and people were actually using it for booze and drugs, _do you think they’d tell you that when you call_?







Also, nearly everyone in the program had some other form of income they had previously relied on, in the form of either full or part-time jobs or public assistance. They still had that money coming in after the program started. So if they use the $500 to pay bills or rent, that just frees up $500 from their normal income and nobody is tracking what happens to that money.

In other words, this data is essentially useless. What you’ve managed to prove is that people like getting free money from the government. I could have told you that before the program even began and saved you a lot of effort.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/10/05/university-kansas-apologizes-launching-family-friendly-basketball-season-stripper-poles-r-rated-rap-star/


University of Kansas Apologizes for Launching its Family-Friendly Basketball Season with Stripper Poles and an R-Rated Rap Star

Posted at 5:54 pm on October 05, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

[Screenshot from Twitter, https://twitter.com/hizzey520/status/1180586901859794947]
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

Ain’t Ca great?


*California, New Jersey well represented on list of ‘miserable’ US cities*
By Dom Calicchio | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*'The Story' investigates California's homeless crisis*
On the ground with HUD Secretary Ben Carson amid California's homeless crisis.

Want to be miserable? Just three states offer an array of places you may like.

Business Insider recently released its list of the 50 most miserable cities in America – with cities in California (10), New Jersey (9), and Florida (6), accounting for half the list.

In compiling its rankings, Business Insider said it used U.S. Census information to analyze 1,000 U.S. cities on metrics such as crime, drug addiction, population changes, job opportunities, commute times, household incomes, abandoned homes and effects from problems such as natural disasters.

LA CITY OFFICIALS PRESSURING NEWSOM TO DECLARE STATE OF EMERGENCY AMID HOMELESS CRISIS

It decided that Gary, Ind., just outside Chicago, was the nation’s most miserable city, followed by Port Arthur, Texas, and Detroit. 

What the most miserable cities had in common, according to the outlet, were “few opportunities, devastation from natural disasters, high crime and addiction rates, and often many abandoned houses.”

FORMER MAYOR CORY BOOKER SHARES IN BLAME FOR NEWARK, NJ'S WATER CRISIS, CRITICS SAY: 'HE LEFT A MESS'

The data appear to support President Trump’s recent criticisms of California. Last month, the president charged that urban areas in the Golden State continue to “destroy themselves”by failing to address serious issues such as homelessness. 

The 10 California cities and their rankings were: Bell Gardens (14); Compton (41); El Monte (22); Hemet (44); Huntington Park (10); Lancaster (50); Lynwood (21); Montebello (40); Palmdale; and San Bernardino (42). 

The nine New Jersey cities and their rankings were: Camden (8); Newark (5); New Brunswick (11); Passaic (4); Paterson (19); Plainfield (30); Trenton (17); Union City (15); and West New York (29).

Video
CLICK HERE FOR THE ALL-NEW FOXBUSINESS.COM

The six Florida cities and their rankings were: Fort Pierce (34); Hialeah (13); Miami Gardens (28); North Miami (25); North Miami Beach (33); Hallandale Beach (37).


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Here’s a racist question: 
How is Namibia’s rugby team over 50% Caucasian looking?


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Here’s a racist question:
> How is Namibia’s rugby team over 50% Caucasian looking?


For the same reason that New Zealand's team is?


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

espola said:


> For the same reason that New Zealand's team is?


I’ve been to NZ. Pretty much mostly white people. Is that the case in Namibia?


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I’ve been to NZ. Pretty much mostly white people. Is that the case in Namibia?


And they do a Maori Haka before every match.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Can anybody figure out Trump's impeachment  inquiry defense?  Did it change this weekend?
Is it like "I did not have sexual relations with that woman"?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ain’t Ca great?
> 
> 
> *California, New Jersey well represented on list of ‘miserable’ US cities*
> ...


Messy must be in tears over this... maybe if they steal more money from the gasoline tax to build a high speed rail to Bakersfield CA will be viewed more favorably.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Can anybody figure out Trump's impeachment  inquiry defense?  Did it change this weekend?
> Is it like "I did not have sexual relations with that woman"?


How many votes is T stealing from Biden?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I’ve been to NZ. Pretty much mostly white people. Is that the case in Namibia?


Don’t mistake the sheep for white people.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t mistake the sheep for white people.


An amazingly beautiful country.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody says props for 20 years. Period. Lame-o Multi just learned it.


Just another one of the cool kids... don't worry Messy. You can be the guy who acts cool but everyone knows is an idiot.
"There is so much great talent in the underground, and electronic music is finally getting the props that it's deserved for so long. I feel like now that everyone is discovering it and it's so fresh sounding to so many people. It doesn't get any more rock n' roll than playing EDC or the Staples Center. It's really madness."

Kaskade


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Just another one of the cool kids... don't worry Messy. You can be the guy who acts cool but everyone knows is an idiot.
> "There is so much great talent in the underground, and electronic music is finally getting the props that it's deserved for so long. I feel like now that everyone is discovering it and it's so fresh sounding to so many people. It doesn't get any more rock n' roll than playing EDC or the Staples Center. It's really madness."
> 
> Kaskade


I guess maybe 50 year olds (he must be about that) still use that term...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I guess maybe 50 year olds (he must be about that) still use that term...


You make it so easy to make fun of you... keep trying Sunshine!!! 

"It bring a tear to my eye to see native New York people give me my props because New York is stubborn and arrogant."

ASAP Rocky


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

Where did you go Messy? You are a fraud and a fake... no props for that!


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Where did you go Messy? You are a fraud and a fake... no props for that!


Yo bruh I gotta get on my grind to bring home some skrill and maybe get my bling bling on. You feel me?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Yo bruh I gotta get on my grind to bring home some skrill and maybe get my bling bling on. You feel me?


Nice try Sunshine but you already made your weakass play. But this is exactly what you do when you have no place to go... 

So you wanna try again old man?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

Messy...  go tell this guy to stop using the word props... but you might want to take e as backup.

"I've got to give props to my dad. He got me into the UFC and the MMA scene to begin with."

Robert Whittaker


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey @legend  I'm sure he is a really nice guy and would love to hear from you... lol!!!

I cannot lie: as good as it feels to get my deserved props, the best part of reading social media after I meet folks is reading, 'Mike was a nice guy.'

Killer Mike


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Yo bruh I gotta get on my grind to bring home some
> skrill and maybe get my bling bling on.
> You feel me?


*Money already run out....?*
*Govt dole/begging is one hell of a way to exist.*

*




*

*Stop Drinking.........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2019)

Figures this cocksucker would side with the chicoms.
*LeBron Caves to China: Blasts Uneducated Rockets GM, Free Speech*





Getty Images
DYLAN GWINN14 Oct 2019838
2:02
*LeBron James called Rockets General Manager Daryl Morey uneducated and went off at-length about the “negative” side-effects of free speech, in reaction to Morey’s tweet of support to pro-democracy demonstrators in Hong Kong.*

On October 4th, Morey tweeted a message of support of Hong Kong’s demonstrators, saying: “Fight for freedom, stand with Hong Kong.”

That message touched off a firestorm of controversy as China canceled minor league exhibition games and canceled numerous business deals with the Rockets, and the NBA. On Monday, Lakers forward LeBron James spoke publicly about the incident for the first time, and didn’t mince words while calling Morey out for a tweet that he says could have caused people to be physically “harmed.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2019)

October 14, 2019
*California's Gov. Gavin Newsom signs law to put illegals on state boards*
By Monica Showalter
Talk about disenfranchisement. In California, seems it's not enough that foreign nationals who've just spilled over the U.S. border from the south can get free education, free health care, free housing, and all that — now it looks as though locals may just find themselves lorded over by foreign nationals with zero loyalty to the United States making policy, now that Gov. Gavin Newsom has signed SB225, a bill to allow illegals to "serve" 9and be paid) on state boards that make policy in California. If your interests conflict with theirs, too bad about yours:

According to the San Francisco Chronicle:

SACRAMENTO — Undocumented immigrants [sic] and other non-citizens will be allowed to serve on state boards and commissions after Gov. Gavin Newsom signed a package of bills Saturday intended to integrate immigrants further into society.

SB225 by Sen. Maria Elena Durazo, D-Los Angeles, expands eligibility for state appointments to any California resident over the age of 18.

In a signing message, Newsom said applicants deserved to be considered on their merits, rather than their immigration status.

"Building a more representative government requires an assessment of barriers that prevent talented and qualified Californians from consideration for public service," he said. "California doesn't succeed in spite of our diversity — our state succeeds because of it."

The idea is so bad it was vetoed in 2018 by the state's previous governor, Jerry Brown, who rejected it on the grounds that citizenship for this form of public service "is the better path." The bill's sponsor, Sen. Maria Elena Durazo, is a far-left activist who accompanied Newsom on his first trip as governor to El Salvador on a junket to find out how to make illegals in California happier. 

It's a shocking encroachment to the "consent of the governed" idea now that anyone, citizen or not, legally here or not, loyal to the U.S. or not, can get himself a sinecure as part of the state's ruling class. Think the Chinese government might just want to take advantage, sending someone over to defend their interests with a national loyal to them? All they'd have to do is talk left-wing, which is not hard for a hardcore Chicom to do, and they could get on. Think the Mexican government might just do the same? It's an astonishing open-borders move to put illegals in ruling positions now, as if consent of the citizens no longer mattered. The U.S. fought a war over this problem — in 1776.

It also could create some interesting foreign policy problems — think the government of El Salvador or Honduras might just find it useful to have some of its nationals on some California board next time there's a clash of interests between California and Washington around the issue of illegal immigration? You can bet some of these places are doing the calculations.

Those boards and commissions, by the way, are numerous. Some have the power to recommend the issuance and amounts of bonds. Some are minor bodies devoted to goals like beautifying parks, but others are quite powerful, such as the California Coastal Commission, which works to ensure that no new housing gets built based on all its environmental considerations. Sounds like a great opportunity for a Rosarito Beach property developer to send in an agent to get on one of those boards...to keep it that way.

Worse still, there are the court boards. Think an illegal on the California courts boards might just be an intimidating factor to ensure that judges always ruled in illegals' favor? And cripes, why would an open lawbreaker be welcome on a body that is supposedly devoted to ensuring rule of law? Judges are supposed to be pristine and non-political and independent and above reproach in the state, and already an overseeing board known as the Judicial Council interferes with that. That that body even should exist is very questionable, but it does — and now an illegal, loyal to the laws of China or El Salvador, might just be telling (or hinting broadly to) the state's judges how they're supposed to act. 

Illegals running prison policy on one of those boards? What could go wrong? Lawbreakers in that kind of a position is pretty much turning prison policy over to people who should be in prison (and, in other countries, certainly are).

How about some illegals on voting boards? Now it can happen.

What's more, there's nothing in the law passed that says the entire board can't be made up of illegals. Some districts of the state are almost entirely composed of illegal aliens, so in the interest of "representation" as Newsom states, some on these boards might just be all illegals.

The move to erase citizenship as any criterion for participating as a full citizen in a representative democracy has already gotten a camel's nose under the tent - when, a few years ago, Huntington Park put a couple of illegals on some innocuous-sounding boards such as parks. They were illegals who, despite the state's 90%-plus acceptance rate for DACA applicants, somehow didn't qualify for DACA. The locals reacted extremely negatively in public meetings and the illegals refused to answer questions but nevertheless kept their public offices. Back when I was at Investor's Business Daily, I wrote this:

What the appointments of Julian Zatarain, 21, to Huntington Park's parks and recreation commission, and Francisco Medina, 29, to its health and education commission, represent is the political normalization of illegal immigration, regardless of what citizens want.

Corrupt political machines are making illegals our new rulers, issuing decisions, rules and, potentially, taxes, without concern that they are Mexican nationals.

Gone unnoticed in the press are the strange unanswered questions in these appointments.

The city councilman who appointed them, Jhonny Pineda, on his website billed the two illegals as educational overachievers with big dreams who were community-minded, civic-spirited people interested in giving back to the community.

What's more, he said, their role would be only advisory and they would be willing to work for free, even though the other commissioners would get $75 stipends. (Other reports suggest that officials in the area often find ways to pay large fees to themselves from these token-pay jobs.)

Pineda also blandly said that neither had qualified for President Obama's Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals amnesty program, with no explanation. 

Well, now we've got it on the state level, meaning illegals have more power than ever, the power of foreign nationals who can't (legally) vote to cancel out the will of the citizens. Someone from Washington ought to be challenging this in courts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2019)

October 14, 2019
*California's Gavin Newsom decides state's big, voter-approved gas tax won't be for repairing highways after all*
By Monica Showalter
Last November, Democrats hailed California voters' rejection of Proposition 6, a law to scrap the state's 2017 massive gas taxes. They crowed that Californians were glad to pay five bucks at the pump when the rest of the U.S. average was half that. Big reason? Because $3 billion of those takings would save the state's tumbledown highways and go to repair roads and bridges. The rejection came after a voters showed strong signs of wanting to get rid of the tax until a barrage of television ads ran, warning that any vote to repeal the gas tax would mean the state's decrepit highways and bridges would go wanting for repair funds:


A vote to repeal the gas tax would leave our highways wastelands! Highway apocalypse if this gas-tax repeal went through! Saving the whales became saving the highways, and as shriller and shriller ads ran, voter sentiment shifted, and the tax was voted to remain. 

Here's a very good KUSI news video of what voters thought they were getting:


Welp. Turns out the tax wasn't about repairing roads and highways after all. On Sept. 20, in a little noted maneuver, Governor Gavin Newsom issued an executive order to divert the tax cash away from crumbling highway repair to greenie political pet projects instead. To heck with the highways; it was time to save the Earth. According to an Oct. 7 item from the California Globe:

Governor Newsom signed Executive Order N-19-19 September 20, directing the already controversial gas tax money away from fixing local highways in favor of rail projects.

Assemblyman Jim Patterson (R-Fresno) recently explained that in the 2020 Transportation Plan are two projects that would have increased stretches of Highway 99 from four to six lanes in the Central Valley. Patterson says that a Cal Trans' report even notes the "bottleneck" created at these sections along this major freight corridor.

"Instead of building capacity on our highways to move people and freight, Governor Newsom is funding his pet rail projects throughout the state," Patterson said. "This theft of funds meant to improve our roadways is a glimpse into the future of transportation in our state and Newsom continues to execute his September 2019 Climate Change Executive Order. The Central Valley is just the beginning. Other road projects will likely be next."

"This is theft of our gas taxes by Executive Order. Governor Newsom is intentionally starving us out of our roads. Voters approved SB 1 with the promise that our crumbling highways would get the attention they deserve. Instead of building capacity, our gas tax funds are being siphoned off to fund Newsom's favored pet-projects," Patterson said. "Governor Newsom's promise not to forget about the Central Valley is full of hot air, just like his climate plan."

It goes to show just how dishonest the entire bid to save the gas tax was. It was never about repairing highways; that was a mere selling point to those boobs, the voters. These pols had other ideas, ones they knew they couldn't sell keeping the gas tax on, so they told voters they were voting to get one thing for their money, and then, when no one was looking, stole it for other purposes, the ones they really wanted. Net result: Five dollars a gallon at the pump and the privilege of driving on potholed and landslided highways that haven't been repaired in decades.

If this doesn't wake the blue-state voters up, what will?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2019)

*What an asshole he was.
*
*Baltimore Democratic Rep. Elijah Cummings has died*
By BRIAN WITTE26 minutes ago




ANNAPOLIS, Md. (AP) — Maryland Rep. Elijah E. Cummings died early Thursday due to complications from longstanding health challenges, his congressional office said. He was 68.

A sharecropper’s son, Cummings became the powerful chairman of a U.S. House committee that investigated President Donald Trump, and was a formidable orator who passionately advocated for the poor in his black-majority district, which encompasses a large portion of Baltimore as well as more well-to-do suburbs.

As chairman of the House Oversight and Reform Committee, Cummings led multiple investigations of the president’s governmental dealings, including probes in 2019 relating to the president’s family members serving in the White House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2019)

MASS MURDER
Published 14 hours ago
*Sandy Hook father awarded $450,000 in defamation suit against university professor*
By Louis Casiano | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Fox News Flash top headlines for Oct. 16*

Fox News Flash top headlines for Oct. 16 are here. Check out what's clicking on Foxnews.com

A Wisconsin jury has awarded the father of a boy killed in the Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting $450,000 following a defamation lawsuit against a retired university professor who claimed the massacre never happened.

Leonard Pozner, whose 6-year-old son Noah was among 26 victims killed at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn., in 2012, filed the defamation lawsuit against James Fetzer for disparaging comments he made about the tragedy.

In a statement, Pozner thanked the jury “for recognizing the pain and terror that Mr. Fetzer has purposefully inflicted on me and on other victims of these horrific mass casualty events, like the Sandy Hook shooting,” the Wisconsin State Journal reported.






Noah Pozner was one of 26 victims of the Sandy Hook shooting in December 2012.

Fetzer, a retired University of Minnesota Duluth professor now living in Wisconsin, and Mike Palacek co-wrote a book, "Nobody Died at Sandy Hook," in which they claimed the shooting was staged by the Obama administration in an effort to enact tighter gun control restrictions.

Palacek reached an undisclosed settlement with Pozner last month. Fetzer called the damages awarded by the Dane County jury "absurd" and said he would appeal.

Pozner testified that he's received harassment and death threats from conspiracy theorists who claimed he was an actor and that his son never existed. A separate defamation lawsuit by Sandy Hook parents against "Infowars" host Alex Jones, one of the biggest proponents of the theory that the shooting never happened, is pending.

“I had attempted to be transparent. I published Noah’s death certificate on a social media page I used as a memorial page. And after doing that I was accused of being a fake and a fraud and that changed everything,” he said, according to the Wisconsin State Journal.

Along with other Sandy Hook parents, Pozner has spent years lobbying Facebook to remove conspiracist videos about the shooting from its platform.


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Figures this cocksucker would side with the chicoms.
> *LeBron Caves to China: Blasts Uneducated Rockets GM, Free Speech*
> 
> 
> ...




*Lebron is a straight up DOUCHE !*

*Boycott the NBA until crooks like Lebron are run out of Town.......!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2019)

Looks like this towel head rides a lot more than camels and her brother,
Whore.


*Daily Mail: Ilhan Omar and Boyfriend Share Nights at ‘Secret’ D.C. Apartment*





Zach Gibson/Getty Images
JOSHUA CAPLAN21 Oct 20195,096
2:48
*Freshman Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) has reportedly been living “on and off” at a “secret” Washington, D.C., apartment with her rumored Democrat consultant boyfriend after denying for months that she and her husband were no longer together.*

The Daily Mail reported Monday that Omar and Tim Mynett have been seeing each other when Minnesota Democrat is in town, publishing several photos of the two both entering and leaving a D.C. apartment, separately. Mynett, whose wife recently filed for divorce from the political strategist after he allegedly confessed his love for Omar, spent at least six nights with the Minnesota Democrat in September, according to the Mail‘s surveillance. Omar filed for divorce from Ahmed Hirsi, the father of her three children, in a Minnesota courthouse earlier this month.


The Daily Mail shares “photographic evidence” of its claims, including pictures of Omar entering the passenger seat of a blue Mustang which Mynett is purportedly driving.

Mynett has been seen coming and going from her cozy basement apartment a few minutes from Capitol Hill with clothes, groceries and six packs of Stella Artois beer.

He’s also been whisking mom-of-three Omar around DC in his bright blue Ford Mustang, despite her insistence she needs a constant security detail because of threats to her life.

The pair are careful not to be seen entering and leaving the rented digs at the same time but they spent at least six nights together in September, including Thursday, September 20 into Friday, September 21.

Despite the Mail‘s continued reporting, both Omar and Mynett have both vehemently denied carrying out an extramarital affair together, while questions have arisen about the pair’s business dealings. Since 2018, Omar has paid nearly $230,000 in campaign funds in consulting fees and travel expenses to Mynett’s political consulting company E Street Group.

The arrangement prompted the National Legal and Policy Center (NLPC) to file a complaint with the Federal Election Commission (FEC) in which the group alleges the congresswoman illegally used campaign money to help carry on an affair with Mynett. FEC guidelines prohibit lawmakers from using campaign money for personal travel expenses unless the candidate pays the money back with their personal funds.

“If Ilhan for Congress reimbursed Mynett’s LLC for travel so that Rep. Omar would have the benefit of Mynett’s romantic companionship, the expenditures must be considered personal in nature,” NLPC’s complaint reads.

“Rep. Omar’s filings do not reveal subsequent reimbursements for Mynett’s travel,” the complaint added.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Figures this cocksucker would side with the chicoms.
> *LeBron Caves to China: Blasts Uneducated Rockets GM, Free Speech*
> 
> 
> ...


Didn’t free speech have something to do with setting blacks free?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Didn’t free speech have something to do with setting blacks free?


Clayton Bigsby  syndrome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2019)

NEWS OCTOBER 22, 2019
*Shaq makes a powerful statement about free speech — and tosses a jab at LeBron James*

*"...one of our best values here in America is free speech."*

Photo by John Lamparski/Getty Images 

CARLOS GARCIA




Retired NBA superstar Shaquille O'Neal offered his opinion on the controversy over a manager's comments against China, and he appeared to slight LeBron James in his statement.

 Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!" style="color: rgb(255, 0, 45); text-decoration: underline; font-family: acumin-pro-semi-condensed, " arial", " sans-serif;"; word-break: break-word; padding-right: 2px; padding-left: 2px; transition: all 200ms ease; font-weight: 700; border-bottom-width: 0px !important; font-size: 17px !important;">Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
"We, as American people, do a lot of business in China. And they know and understand our values. And we understand their values," O'Neil said.

"And one of our best values here in America is free speech. We're allowed to say what we want to say, and we're allowed to speak up about injustices, and that's just how it goes. If people don't understand that, that's something they have to deal with," he added.

O'Neil made an oblique reference to people who "don't know what they're talking about," which mirrored James' criticism against NFL general manager Daryl Morey. James criticizedMorey as not being "educated" about the situation in Hong Kong.

"It was unfortunate for both parties, and then you got people speaking when they don't know what they're talking about. But Daryl Morey was right. Whenever you see something wrong going on anywhere in the world, you should have the right to say, 'That's not right.' And that's what he did," O'Neil continued.

"But again, when it comes to business, sometimes you have to tiptoe around things. But again, they understand our values, and we understand our values here. We have the right to speak," he added. 

"Especially with social media, " he concluded. "We can say whatever we want to say, when we want to say it."

James was roundly criticized for his comments, with many people pointing out that he has been very vocal about social justice issues in the United States. Hong Kong residents who protested against Chinese aggression burned his jersey in order to show their displeasure about his comments. 

*Here's the video of his comments:*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2019)

*Le B- - -  James = I have money so I make the rules...

Boycott the NBA
Boycott Anything Le B- - - James is associated with....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Who knew?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

*Single dad from Buffalo adopts five siblings at once — for a lifetime total of 10 adopted children*
*'They deserve to be raised as siblings, and that was my fight'*

NEWS OCTOBER 26, 2019
*Single dad from Buffalo adopts five siblings at once — for a lifetime total of 10 adopted children*

*'They deserve to be raised as siblings, and that was my fight'*

Image source: ABC News screenshot



LEON WOLF




A single dad in Buffalo, New York, has a lifelong passion for parenting endangered kids. According to ABC News, Lamont Thomas has fostered over 30 children over the last 20 years, in addition to raising his own two biological children, and five others who he adopted out of the foster system.

 Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!" style="color: rgb(255, 0, 45); text-decoration: underline; font-family: acumin-pro-semi-condensed, " arial", " sans-serif;"; word-break: break-word; padding-right: 2px; padding-left: 2px; transition: all 200ms ease; font-weight: 700; border-bottom-width: 0px !important; font-size: 17px !important;">Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
Thomas believed that he was out of the parenting game once the youngest of these children was grown and out of the house. However, a special case brought him back, and he is now once again a full-time single dad — this time of a group of five children who are all under the age of five.

According to ABC News, Thomas learned about the five siblings because one of the dozens of children he fostered over the years was their biological father. The kids had been taken into the foster system due to neglect and placed in four different homes. When he heard that the siblings had been separated for a year and a half, Thomas decided to "come out of retirement" and step back into the parenting game.

"They deserve to be raised as siblings, and that was my fight," Thomas said.

Thomas had allowed his foster parent certification to lapse since he believed he was done raising kids, but when he heard about these siblings, he got re-certified as a foster parent and brought all five of them into his home, with the intention of adopting them all. As of October 17th, the adoption went final, according to the Daily Mail.

Thomas told "Good Morning America" that he began fostering children in 2000 as a way to help out some friends, and that it then became a calling for him. According to Michael Thomas, his oldest adopted son, Lamont "never turned [a child] away. They either aged out or went back home to their own families."

As for the challenges associated with parenting five new children who are so young might be daunting to some, Thomas says that the children give him new energy, and that he is so happy to have them in his life that he was moved to tears when the adoption was finally finalized.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Lebron is a straight up DOUCHE !*
> 
> *Boycott the NBA until crooks like Lebron are run out of Town.......!!!*


He made me into a Clippers fan!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2019)

October 27, 2019
*The Developing Dystopia of Dumbed-down America*
By Anthony J. DeBlasi


A song called “Lost My Marbles” by Pixie Lower & Friends (British, I believe, current around 1987), was a hint of the condition of the mainstream, approaching the turn of the century. It was a cute number with the line “Too much confusion in my brain” and begged out from making sense out of anything. A propos of that sentiment, a young man at that time told me that he didn’t like to think. Of the shocks I’ve had in life, this new one flew off the chart. Was choosing to think now something like choosing a flavor of ice cream?

It set _me_ thinking. A scenario of the future spun in my head . . .

The 21st Century will make confusion a thing of the past. _Hey, _what are think tanks and the Internet for? Why sweat it when all the ideas and opinions you need are ready-made and delivered to your TV, computer, tablet or phone “for about a dollar a day” (a refrain in commercials, years ago)?

“Thinking syndrome” (TS) is what this disorder would be called, a vestigial malfunction of the brain still prevalent in some lines of evolution. While there are mitigating drugs for TS, none overcomes entirely an inherent resistance of the thinking tendency to act up in some individuals, causing confusion, indecision, bad decision, and sometimes violence, and worse, crime. But that will change when a non-invasive procedure permanently alters certain synaptic centers of the brain with a tiny implanted interactive chip that will cause rogue paths of thought to cancel out and be redirected to specified centers of cognition and confidence.






The TS correction initiative would follow studies funded by already established humanitarian organizations and funneled to a “virtue agency” – call it Center for Optimizing Perception (COP) – referring to perception as a function of what people say “yes” to and what they say “no” to. Software using cutting-edge technology would be used and made the property of the state. A “dooms day” deadline for completion would be set.

The implanted chip(s) would make the brain follow politically correct patterns of yes-no, the system would be monitored and administered by COP. The implant procedure would be covered by mandated medical insurance. Those already politically realigned would be pressed to undergo the TS-CHIP (Thinking Syndrome and Chip Implant) procedure as well in order to guard against regression. This would all be preparation for the New Golden Age (NGA). Required legislation and funding would start flowing after the defeat of Terror.

By the third decade of the 21st Century, freedom from TS would be required for all the best jobs, up to and including the presidency. It would by then be mandatory for everyone to be TS-CHIPed, as millennial goals became demonstrable realities, such as an end to violence and crime.

It will not be _thought _(always messy) _and knowledge _(never complete) driving the New Golden Age but _programmed feeling and action_. By 2060, perhaps sooner, the jumble of interlocking fallacies, previously known as knowledge, creating confusion and indecision in most crania, will have been eliminated and the New Golden Age would make 20th Century futurist projections seem like pre-school doodling.

The question of “who will be in control” would answer itself since with _everyone _TS-CHIPed, order would be automatic – which also answers the question of what happens to “individuality” and the role of “differences” in society, for what doesn’t exist can’t be missed.

The foregoing scenario played in my head sixteen years ago _as fiction_, spun out of visible trends creeping into America since about 1970. Missing from the plot was the need for someone or some _thing_ to be and remain in control – a project for “Artificial Intelligence”?

It was not difficult to see the connection between the dumbing down in public schools in the previous century and the growing cultural dissonance in the mainstream as youngsters came of age. I stopped wondering long ago about the hand in this of starry-eyed futurists, Marx-infected political activists, and opportunists happy with lumping technology and culture together and calling it “progress.” I and many others had been raising red flags, hoping that Americans regardless of I.Q. would not fall for the nonsense of undefined “change” pushed by “progressives” touting science as authority for their fraudulent mission to “transform America.”

But technology morphed into technocracy and the monster created by technocratic elites has gotten up and started to walk. Pardon the allusion to Frankenstein and mad-scientist literature but, honestly, if many more leaders with good sense had mustered the courage to stand up to these morally numb, anti-human, anti-America activists and helped mount an aggressive counter-campaign, would the march toward an Orwellian dystopia have been allowed to advance and gain momentum? I don’t think so

Unresolved what-ifs and lost opportunities are now beside the point. Thankfully we have a national executive with the guts to redirect the spirit, energies and resources of Americans toward a saner, more productive life for all of us.

My respect for technologists who work to enrich the quality of life for everyone is without bounds. (I was in their ranks at one time). But I must leave to the politically short-sighted among them, particularly those involved in “Artificial Intelligence” (AI), some questions they may have ignored or wandered from:

Assuming the possibility, how can the radical alteration of a human being _by another human being _result in a net benefit to _any_ human being? The assumption that there is some superiority (elitism?) or greater intelligence in the one altering the one being altered is negated by the fact that men and women of high social rank and I.Q. have generated misery and death for many, and garnered well-deserved contempt. Bungling and accidents aside, there is good reason to suspect a lack of wisdom or a streak of evil in such faux leaders.

What good is any intelligence, real or artificial, that reduces the intrinsic value of human beings and considers only their utility? Is there an “artificial wisdom” that can replace real wisdom?

In spite of the signs in our “post-truth era” of faux caring, faux humanitarianism, and false alarms that point to a severe lack of interest in being real human beings anymore – as though people have been drugged and made ready to submit like zombies to the commands of a hidden master –  there is reason to be hopeful. We need to be grateful for even the confused among us who maintain a good measure of humanity in their hearts and a modicum of wisdom in their brains.

And thanks to the truthful words and courageous actions of countless fearless souls, truth is beginning to have an invigorating upswing. It is plainer to more people than ever before that traitors of America, of what is human, and what is just can only succeed in their mission of destruction if and when they seize control of our government and turn our country over to the New World Order they still think people should live in, as _Homo sapiens_ morphs to _Homo machina_.

Our children, grand-kids, great-grand-kids, and children of dysfunctional families or no family must be allowed to be the wonderful human beings they really are, grow up free of ideological chains, and live creative, productive lives, not be treated as parts of a state-owned machine. Technology that really  benefits people is welcome. Technology used to control people, regardless of motive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2019)

Just another common liberal racist whore.
*Michelle Obama castigates whites for 'running from us'*
By Thomas Lifson

Speaking at an event in Chicago called the "Obama Foundation Summit" (were any heads of state present?), Michelle Obama let slip her resentment of white people.  The grudge goes back to her childhood, and she does not seem to see much progress in the behavior she attributes to Caucasian-Americans.  Fox News reports what the New York Times doesn't:


> White Americans are "still running" elsewhere when minorities and immigrants move into their communities, Michelle Obama observed Tuesday. (snip)
> In a sit-down interview with journalist Isabel Wilkerson, in which Obama was accompanied by her brother, Craig Robinson, an executive with the NBA's New York Knicks, Obama described when she first became conscious of what's been called "white flight."
> We were doing everything we were supposed to do — and better," Obama said of her family, recalling when they got a new address on Chicago's South Side. "But when we moved in, white families moved out.
> "I want to remind white folks that y'all were running from us," she continued, according to the Chicago Sun-Times. "And you're still running."


This is remarkably un-self-aware, considering that the Obamas currently reside in Kalorama and Martha's Vineyard.  How many blacks live near their two mansions?


> "I can't make people not afraid of black people," she said, according to The Hill. "I don't know what's going on. I can't explain what's happening in your head."


Maybe what's going on in the heads of white people is the same as what was going on in Jesse Jackson's head when he said:


> "There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps ...  then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved."


It would be wonderful if black crime rates were similar to those of whites and Asians, but they aren't.  That is why many minorities flee from ghettos as soon as they are financially able — a group that includes Barack and Michelle Obama.
Mrs. Obama is stoking racial resentment with her remarks, an emotion that the Democrats use as part of their electoral strategy to drive black turnout.
At least her statement castigating whites is consistent with her oft-expressed position that she has "zero interest" in running for president.
Here is video of her remarks on race:

_Photo credit: YouTube screen grab.
Hat tip: Ed Lasky._

Speaking at an event in Chicago called the "Obama Foundation Summit" (were any heads of state present?), Michelle Obama let slip her resentment of white people.  The grudge goes back to her childhood, and she does not seem to see much progress in the behavior she attributes to Caucasian-Americans.  Fox News reports what the New York Times doesn't:


> White Americans are "still running" elsewhere when minorities and immigrants move into their communities, Michelle Obama observed Tuesday. (snip)
> In a sit-down interview with journalist Isabel Wilkerson, in which Obama was accompanied by her brother, Craig Robinson, an executive with the NBA's New York Knicks, Obama described when she first became conscious of what's been called "white flight."
> We were doing everything we were supposed to do — and better," Obama said of her family, recalling when they got a new address on Chicago's South Side. "But when we moved in, white families moved out.
> "I want to remind white folks that y'all were running from us," she continued, according to the Chicago Sun-Times. "And you're still running."


This is remarkably un-self-aware, considering that the Obamas currently reside in Kalorama and Martha's Vineyard.  How many blacks live near their two mansions?


> "I can't make people not afraid of black people," she said, according to The Hill. "I don't know what's going on. I can't explain what's happening in your head."


Maybe what's going on in the heads of white people is the same as what was going on in Jesse Jackson's head when he said:


> "There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps ...  then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved."


It would be wonderful if black crime rates were similar to those of whites and Asians, but they aren't.  That is why many minorities flee from ghettos as soon as they are financially able — a group that includes Barack and Michelle Obama.
Mrs. Obama is stoking racial resentment with her remarks, an emotion that the Democrats use as part of their electoral strategy to drive black turnout.
At least her statement castigating whites is consistent with her oft-expressed position that she has "zero interest" in running for president.
Here is video of her remarks on race:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2019)

Yes, let’s let more fat, stupid illegals in not Ca, no wonder messy, Husker, fries, E and 5nos love this horribly run state.
 Share        | Twitter

| Facebook

| 

	
	
		
		
	


	



17 Comments | 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Print |  Email

November 1, 2019
*Shocking literacy and math test numbers from Democrat-run California*
By Tom Trinko

The annual California Assessment of Student Performance and Progress (CAASPP) online test results from 2018 show that California is failing all students, but that the damage is greatest for minorities and boys.
There are two primary parts of the test.  One covers literacy, and one covers math.

 % meeting standards in 2018GroupMathematicsLiteracyAll 8th graders37​49​All 11th graders31​56​Blacks18​32​Hispanic27​39​White54​65​Poor26​38​
The first thing to note is that California public schools are failing all Californians.  Sixty-three percent of 8th-graders and 69% of 11th-graders aren't proficient in math, and 51% and 44% aren't proficient in literacy.
That's horrible.  Yet Democrats are concentrating on making sure that kids know about gender fluidity and get graphic instructions about bizarre sex acts rather than ensuring that students can read, write, and do arithmetic.
Since we're talking about a Democrat-run state, blacks are even worse off.  Whenever there is a disparity in outcome between whites and blacks, or Hispanics, Democrats tell us it has to be due to racism.  If we apply the Democrats' own reasoning, the Democrats running California are clearly racist, since blacks do much worse than whites in both literacy and math.  Whites are nearly twice as likely as blacks to be proficient in both math and literacy.
Given the unending claims by the Democrats about how much they love Hispanics, the fact that whites are significantly more likely to be proficient in both math and literacy than Hispanics also proves, using Democrat rules, that the California government is racist.
Clearly, Democrats don't really care about blacks and Hispanics, since if they did, they'd be doing something to close this achievement gap.  Perhaps like their predecessors who founded the KKK, modern Democrats just think the low test scores are due to blacks not being as smart as whites.
It's time to point out how Democrats are letting down minorities so that Californians will elect Republicans who know that blacks are just as smart as whites and, if given good, safe schools, blacks will be educated to their full potential.
But even if we forget about the racism, the fact that over half of Californian kids aren't getting a decent education is reason enough to throw the Democrat bums, who are running the state for their own benefit and not for the children, out on the street.
_You can read more of Tom's rants at his blog, Conversations about the obvious, and feel free to follow him on Twitter._

The annual California Assessment of Student Performance and Progress (CAASPP) online test results from 2018 show that California is failing all students, but that the damage is greatest for minorities and boys.
There are two primary parts of the test.  One covers literacy, and one covers math.

 % meeting standards in 2018GroupMathematics
LiteracyAll 8th graders37​49​All 11th graders31​56​Blacks18​32​Hispanic27​39​White54​65​Poor26​38​
The first thing to note is that California public schools are failing all Californians.  Sixty-three percent of 8th-graders and 69% of 11th-graders aren't proficient in math, and 51% and 44% aren't proficient in literacy.
That's horrible.  Yet Democrats are concentrating on making sure that kids know about gender fluidity and get graphic instructions about bizarre sex acts rather than ensuring that students can read, write, and do arithmetic.
Since we're talking about a Democrat-run state, blacks are even worse off.  Whenever there is a disparity in outcome between whites and blacks, or Hispanics, Democrats tell us it has to be due to racism.  If we apply the Democrats' own reasoning, the Democrats running California are clearly racist, since blacks do much worse than whites in both literacy and math.  Whites are nearly twice as likely as blacks to be proficient in both math and literacy.
Given the unending claims by the Democrats about how much they love Hispanics, the fact that whites are significantly more likely to be proficient in both math and literacy than Hispanics also proves, using Democrat rules, that the California government is racist.
Clearly, Democrats don't really care about blacks and Hispanics, since if they did, they'd be doing something to close this achievement gap.  Perhaps like their predecessors who founded the KKK, modern Democrats just think the low test scores are due to blacks not being as smart as whites.
It's time to point out how Democrats are letting down minorities so that Californians will elect Republicans who know that blacks are just as smart as whites and, if given good, safe schools, blacks will be educated to their full potential.
But even if we forget about the racism, the fact that over half of Californian kids aren't getting a decent education is reason enough to throw the Democrat bums, who are running the state for their own benefit and not for the children, out on the street.


Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/11/shocking_literacy_and_math_test_numbers_from_democratrun_california.html#ixzz641Uvyqtx
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2019)

Here’s a little help with your stats, Joe.









						The 10 Worst US States For Education
					

According to research by U.S. News, these ten states rank the lowest in education.




					www.worldatlas.com


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2019)

*San Francisco Voters Elect Radical District Attorney, Son of Cop-Killing Terrorists *
Bronson Stocking | Nov 10, 2019 3:00 PM






_Source: Twitter/Screen Shot_
On Saturday, San Francisco voters elected the son of two former Weather Underground murderers to serve as their District Attorney. The voters deserve all the hell that is about to break loose. 


Progressive candidate Chesa Boudin wants to free criminals but prosecute police and ICE agents for doing their jobs. It's no surprise Boudin hates cops so much. His parents did, too. Kathy Boudin and David Gilbert were terrorists in the Weather Underground who murdered two police officers and a security guard during a 1981 robbery of a Brinks armored security car outside New York City. 
There should be a law that children of terrorists who share their parents' worldview are barred from holding public office, especially the role of the chief law enforcement officer. Boudin's dad is still in prison so he can't kill any more cops, but his mother is out. Naturally, she is an assistant professor at Columbia University. 
After his parents killed the cops, Boudin was sent to live with two other terrorists, Bill Ayers and Bernardine Dohrn. Dohrn declaredwar on the United States and was on the FBI's Most Wanted list. Ayers bombed the Pentagon, the U.S. Capitol building, and the New York City Police Department before he and Dohrn became fugitives and went into hiding. The pair eventually came out of hiding and settled in as university professors. 
As district attorney, Boudin plans to decriminalize crime and close down jails. He believes the criminal justice system is racist, and he plans to cut back on the time criminals serve under parole supervision, which he thinks is also racist. Boudin also wants to stop prosecuting gang members to the full extent of the law because he thinks that's racist, too. He thinks everything is racist.

Boudin plans to hand out U-Visas to immigrants like candy. U-Visas were originally meant for immigrants who could aid in the prosecution of crimes, but now they are rampantly misused and Boudin vows to misuse them even more. Boudin thinks every illegal alien is the victim of a crime committed by ICE and President Trump, so every immigrant will get a Visa. Boudin also wants to advocate on behalf of anyone in the United States facing deportation, including aliens who murdered cops like his parents did. 
Boudin was endorsed by socialist Bernie Sanders, which somehow makes him seem less radical. But he isn't. 
Just when you think it isn't possible, San Francisco gets a whole lot crazier.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2019)

*Fact Check: No, It's Not Against the Law to Out a Whistleblower *
Matt Vespa | Nov 10, 2019 10:30 AM





_Source: AP Photo/Susan Walsh_
Oh, today is a great day. It’s always a good day to slam CNN and its trash coverage of this White House. Without fail, CNN's wrong. It claimed some donor gave then-candidate Donald Trump and his inner circle a key code to the trove of emails from Hillary Clinton’s campaign chair John Podesta that were released by Wikileaks before they were public. Wrong. The files had already been released by the site. CNN was wrong about how Trump fed koi fish while with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe. It’s almost impossible to screw up reporting of a photo opportunity—but CNN decided to do just that. The network also lied that Trump didn’t take any questions on his initial trip to China, a first since George H.W. Bush. Except that it wasn’t; Obama did the same thing. Oh, and what about the story that Trump knew about his son’s meeting with the Russians at Trump Tower in the summer of 2016? Sources said he knew. Trump’s former attorney Michael Cohen said so. Who was the super-secret source on that fake story? Oh, it was none other than Lanny Davis, Michael Cohen’s attorney, who then backtracked everything.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *San Francisco Voters Elect Radical District Attorney, Son of Cop-Killing Terrorists *
> Bronson Stocking | Nov 10, 2019 3:00 PM
> 
> 
> ...


I'm embarrassed that SF is part of this great country...


----------



## messy (Nov 11, 2019)

(b) The Inspector General shall not, after receipt of a complaint or information from an employee, disclose the identity of the employee without the consent of the employee, unless the Inspector General determines such disclosure is unavoidable during the course of the investigation


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS





*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 12, 2019)

messy said:


> (b) The Inspector General shall not, after receipt of a complaint or information from an employee, disclose the identity of the employee without the consent of the employee, unless the Inspector General determines such disclosure is unavoidable during the course of the investigation


The IG you idiot. Anyone else can...


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 12, 2019)

The Snowflakes are out early...


Harvard's student government voted Sunday to support an illegal immigration advocacy group's petition to condemn the daily campus newspaper after it reached out to Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) for comment in response to a protest in September.


The Crimson has come under attack for covering Act on a Dream's "Abolish ICE" protest in September. The Undergraduate Council, the university's student government, argued that The Crimson's actions caused "fear and feelings of unsafety" among students on campus. The Council made a statement of solidarity that falls short of a full boycott of the newspaper. The Crimson was rebuked in a statement that passed 15-13-4.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2019)

Incredible: A European Court Rules on the Mandate that Products Made in Israel Must Bear Warning Labels
Posted at 9:27 pm on November 12, 2019 by Alex Parker
Share

Tweet








Just recently, I wrote that — despite some assertions by AOC and others — largely, Nazis are not a thing.
But then here we are.
As reported by The Washington Free Beacon, leaders in Congress are warning the European Union over warning labels.
_Warning_ labels…
At issue are labels warning that certain products on the market were made in contested areas of Israel.
Remember those yellow stars European Jews had to wear in the 40’s?
Not the same, but not as different as difference should be.
Congress is concerned that the notices could rub against anti-boycott laws and, therefore, hurt U.S. trade with Europe.
In 2017, a winery challenged the label requirement placed on businesses in “settlements” and “Israeli colonies,” and the European Court of Justice was expected to issue a ruling in the case Tuesday.



The European Union’s court advocate general already asserted that European law requires the labels.
Anticipating the decision, Democratic Maryland Sen. Bob Menendez implored European Union Ambassador to the U.S. Stavros Lambrinidis to consider the potential havoc it could wreak, given American trade regulations.
Additionally, Republican Sen. Rob Portman and Democratic Sen. Benjamin Cardin delivered a letter to U.S. trade representative Robert Lighthizer pointing out that Israel is being held to a different standard than any other country.



According to a plea sent to Gordon Sondland — U.S. ambassador to the European Union — by Democratic Rep. Juan Vargas, a ruling in favor of the labels would lead to discrimination against the tiny beleaguered nation.
_Lead to??_
As per TWFB, trade laws being triggered could result in nearly $1.3 trillion damage to commerce between America and the E.U.
And in case you’re wondering about the policy stipulations, here’s an explanation from Sen. Menendez’s letter:


> “The regulation in question is problematic for a number of reasons, including because it targets specific businesses based on the ethnicity and national origin of their owners.”


And more:





> “I am deeply concerned that if the CJEU decision empowers the EU to require or allow its Member States to label Israeli and Palestinian products in the manner proposed, it will allow and encourage the politicization of EU rules of origin labeling with potential adverse unintended consequences, including by opening the door to near-unlimited use of ‘ethical considerations’ in food labeling which would enable Member State protectionism and nationalism, and be unhelpful for the EU single market. Additionally, it could facilitate Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) tactics and de facto boycotts and discrimination against Israel, and its products, and potentially lead to discrimination on the basis of ethnicity, religion and nationality, contrary to existing EU policies and laws against BDS campaigns, Israel boycotts and discrimination.”


Update: The court ruled.



From The Guardian:


> The European Union’s top court has ruled that EU countries must identify products made in Israeli settlements on their labels, in a decision welcomed by rights groups but likely to spark anger in Israel.
> The European court of justice said: “Foodstuffs originating in the territories occupied by the state of Israel must bear the indication of their territory of origin.”


_Where are we?_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

*Lawsuit: California’s corporate-board gender quota is unconstitutional *
ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 2:01 pm on November 15, 2019 
Can a state mandate gender representation of corporate boards — or do such quotas amount to an unconstitutional form of discrimination? California passed a law last year requiring all corporations with executive offices in the state to include at least one woman by the end of this year, and to have a representative number on boards by 2021. Thus far, they are the only state to mandate representation, which means they will be the first state to have to defend the quota in court:
ADVERTISEMENT




> Under California’s law, OSI would be required to have at least one woman on its board by the end of 2019, and at least three by the end of 2021. OSI did not immediately return emails and phone calls requesting comment about the lawsuit.
> But the lawsuit filed Wednesday in the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of California claims that the state’s mandate is unconstitutional and in violation of the equal protection clause because it discriminates on the basis of sex, and that requiring Meland to consider gender when voting to add members to OSI’s board forces him to discriminate. …
> 
> State Sen. Hannah-Beth Jackson (D), who sponsored the legislation, defended the law’s constitutionality Thursday.
> “I certainly respect the constitutional right of anyone to challenge the law in our courts,” she said in a statement to The Post. “However, I strongly believe that this measure meets constitutional requirements and will be held up in court. Significant research has shown the importance of adding women to boards to improve profitability and add to the economic well-being of the state, as well the interest of the state to advance gender equality.”


It’s not the first challenge to the state’s corporate-board quota mandate. Judicial Watch filed suit in August, but took a different strategy in crafting the complaint. Rather than represent a shareholder, Judicial Watch filed on behalf of three taxpayers objecting to the use of public funds to enforce this new law:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

November 17, 2019
*Another thought about that fellow 'Che' on the T-shirt*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.

Over time, I've read as much as I can about the myth or the legend of Che Guevara, the face you see at so many leftist rallies.  I found this one rather interesting: "Che's Secret Diary" by Cynthia Grenier from 2002.

It turns out that Che had a bit of a "diversity" problem, as we would call that today:


> Mike Tyson's mighty rib cage boasts a sizeable tattoo of the late Ernesto "Che" Guevara, a testament to Guevara's status as the marker of subversive cool. It's a safe bet that Tyson hasn't read The African Dream, Guevara's recently released "diaries of the revolutionary war in the Congo." Indeed, Che's comments on his African brothers might just send Iron Mike to the nearest laser specialist.


Yes, Tyson and many others would be surprised about how the real Che felt about blacks everywhere.

Of course, this is not a shock to those of us who knew the real Che. I don't mean to break your leftist heart, but Che was not at all like the figure we've seen idolized in movies or rallies.
Yes, it's true that a younger Che took a motorcycle trip through the continent.  So what?  At the end of the day, Che was a killer, no matter how much leftist movie-makers want to present him as some romantic figure out to change the world!
Furthermore, Che's ideas failed miserably in Cuba. His revolution was a disaster in Bolivia, in large part because he could not communicate with the natives he came to save.

The myth of Che succeeds only in the minds of the corrupt Left and the many idiots who wear his T-shirts thinking he is Jim Morrison of The Doors or some guy who played drums for a 1960s hippie rock band.
Che met justice, and that's the good news of the day.


----------



## Booter (Nov 18, 2019)

The extent of Trump's foreign economic experience is that he owned the Miss Universe pageant.  China continues to replace the USA as the world economic leader.  Well done Don the Con - the great deal maker what a fucking joke!

*China’s COSCO Invests in Largest Greek Port With Expansion Plans for Biggest European Port*










						China's COSCO Invests in Largest Greek Port With Expansion Plans for Biggest European Port
					

Greece’s Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis announced an agreement for Chinese state-owned shipping firm COSCO to invest and expand the Port ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

Booter said:


> The extent of Trump's foreign economic experience is that he owned the Miss Universe pageant.  China continues to replace the USA as the world economic leader.  Well done Don the Con - the great deal maker what a fucking joke!
> 
> *China’s COSCO Invests in Largest Greek Port With Expansion Plans for Biggest European Port*
> 
> ...


Nobody who investigates thinks he's a good deal-maker. He was a bankrupt cartoon until the TV show.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody who investigates thinks he's a good deal-maker. He was a bankrupt cartoon until the TV show.


His whole running for President shtick was an attempt to boost ratings for his failing TV show.  He didn't even plan to win the R nomination.


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> His whole running for President shtick was an attempt to boost ratings for his failing TV show.  He didn't even plan to win the R nomination.


So the stupid people, I mean the ones who are stupid about everything and believe in the WWE and such, not the stupid ones on here like Lion or Joe, who are probably reasonably intelligent about things other than politics (although not Multi or nono, who are just stupid, period) bought the TV huckster thing, the same way they made Vince McMahon and Tammy Fay Bakker famous, and voted for Trump. Same exact thing. He recognized it early on.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> So the stupid people, I mean the ones who are stupid about everything and believe in the WWE and such, not the stupid ones on here like Lion or Joe, who are probably reasonably intelligent about things other than politics (although not Multi or nono, who are just stupid, period) bought the TV huckster thing, the same way they made Vince McMahon and Tammy Fay Bakker famous, and voted for Trump. Same exact thing. He recognized it early on.


"They" don't want you to know about Kevin Trudeau, Billy Mays, the MyPillow Guy, and pick your favorite 1-900 psychic reader.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody who investigates thinks he's a good deal-maker. He was a bankrupt cartoon until the TV show.


How did the goof beat your best?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did the goof beat your best?


With a little help from his friends.


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> So the stupid people, I mean the ones who are stupid about everything and believe in the WWE and such, not the stupid ones on here like Lion or Joe, who are probably reasonably intelligent about things other than politics (although not Multi or nono, who are just stupid, period) bought the TV huckster thing, the same way they made Vince McMahon and Tammy Fay Bakker famous, and voted for Trump. Same exact thing. He recognized it early on.


*Poor " Messy ".....I will use your above post to support by*
*following statement....
*
*" You Are one DUMB ASS MOTHERFUCKER "*


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Poor " Messy ".....I will use your above post to support by*
> *following statement....*
> 
> *" You Are one DUMB ASS MOTHERFUCKER "*


You mean reminding you that you are incredibly stupid makes me a dumbass? I don't think so, dipshit.


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean reminding you that you are incredibly stupid makes me a dumbass? I don't think so, dipshit.


*Dumbass .....your welcome that I called you according to your perceived stature on this forum...*
*Thanks for the " New " Moniker pertaining to you.....Now you are " Dumbass Dipshit ".....*
*Carry on............*


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Dumbass .....your welcome that I called you according to your perceived stature on this forum...*
> *Thanks for the " New " Moniker pertaining to you.....Now you are " Dumbass Dipshit ".....*
> *Carry on............*


Hey Dipshit, thanks!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With a little help from his friends.


Comey bot, Bernie bot, and Gary Johnson


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

What I really love is when “Tucker Swanson McNear Carlson” of San Francisco, who prepped at St. George, a private boarding school in Rhode Island, refers disparagingly to “America’s ruling class.”
He has you idiots hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> What I really love is when “Tucker Swanson McNear Carlson” of San Francisco, who prepped at St. George, a private boarding school in Rhode Island, refers disparagingly to “America’s ruling class.”
> He has you idiots hook, line and sinker.


Sucker


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

[


Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Sounds like you’re offended. You’re a Tucker fan? Is it his background, the smirk or what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> [
> 
> Sounds like you’re offended. You’re a Tucker fan? Is it his background, the smirk or what?


Sucker


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Must be the smirk.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Must be the smirk.


Sucker


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


The hair? The tie? His anti-ruling class views?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2019)

Farts Have Been Added to Eric Swalwell's Impeachment Video, and It's Just as Hilarious as You'd Hope
					

Do yourself a favor and get it while it's hot.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Booter (Nov 22, 2019)

On Thursday, former National Security Council official Fiona Hill testified to impeachment investigators that the debunked conspiracy theory about Ukraine interfering in the 2016 election to hurt President Donald Trump is “a fictional narrative that has been perpetrated and propagated by the Russian security services themselves.”

About 24 hours later, President Trump called in to _Fox & Friends_ and demonstrated once again that he has no qualms echoing Kremlin talking points.

During a typically meandering 45-minute interview with his favorite television show, Trump deflected from questions about Hill’s testimony by conspiracy-mongering about Ukraine.

“A lot of it had to do, they say, with Ukraine,” Trump said. “They have the server, right? From the DNC ... they gave the server to CrowdStrike — or whatever it’s called — which is a company owned by a very wealthy Ukrainian, and I still want to see that server. You know, the FBI has never gotten that server. That’s a big part of this whole thing. Why did they give it to a Ukrainian company?”

Even host Steve Doocy seemed somewhat taken aback by Trump’s claims and responded by asking him, “Are you sure they did that? Are you sure they gave it to Ukraine?”

Trump’s sourcing was weak, to put it mildly.

“Well, that’s what the word is,” he said.

Hill a leading authority on Russia makes clear that continuing to talk about the debunked 2016 Ukraine election conspiracy serves to advance Putin's objectives.
Trump a leading pervert in Miss Universe changing rooms keeps talking about the debunked 2016 Ukraine election conspiracy.  Don the Con - what a moron!


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Dipshit, thanks!


*You're welcome " Shitdipper ".....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 22, 2019)

Booter said:


> On Thursday, former National Security Council official Fiona Hill testified to impeachment investigators that the debunked conspiracy theory about Ukraine interfering in the 2016 election to hurt President Donald Trump is “a fictional narrative that has been perpetrated and propagated by the Russian security services themselves.”
> 
> About 24 hours later, President Trump called in to _Fox & Friends_ and demonstrated once again that he has no qualms echoing Kremlin talking points.
> 
> ...



*The DEMOCRATS have no idea what's on the horizon.....None.*
*They opened a can of Whoopass and now they are wearing it....
Like I stated earlier, Nancy better pull the plug now or she will not*
*even have a party to "Matriarch " over.....

And they better Hope & Pray nothing happens to Donald J. Trump......*


----------



## Booter (Nov 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The DEMOCRATS have no idea what's on the horizon.....None.*
> *They opened a can of Whoopass and now they are wearing it....
> Like I stated earlier, Nancy better pull the plug now or she will not*
> *even have a party to "Matriarch " over.....
> ...


Are you one of Putin's useful idiots?


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2019)

Booter said:


> On Thursday, former National Security Council official Fiona Hill testified to impeachment investigators that the debunked conspiracy theory about Ukraine interfering in the 2016 election to hurt President Donald Trump is “a fictional narrative that has been perpetrated and propagated by the Russian security services themselves.”
> 
> About 24 hours later, President Trump called in to _Fox & Friends_ and demonstrated once again that he has no qualms echoing Kremlin talking points.
> 
> ...


in re "server" - anyone with a modicum of knowledge of those things and a screwdriver in one hand and a hammer in the other could render it "secure" in less than 10 minutes.

That's what the word is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2019)

Booter said:


> Are you one of Putin's useful idiots?


These idiots don't even know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These idiots don't even know.


But you idiots do, right?
Just like 2016.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> But you idiots do, right?
> Just like 2016.


Keep carrying that water comrade.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 23, 2019)

Booter said:


> Are you one of Putin's useful idiots?


You people nominated and supported Hillary.  Extremely useful to Pootsie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 23, 2019)

Protester Tries to Block a Car and Assault Someone, It Doesn't Go Well (Seriously) [UPDATED]
					

This has got to stop.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people nominated and supported Hillary.  Extremely useful to Pootsie.


You mean after 30 years of baseless accusations and a ramped up 2 years aided by the Russians, all of which you deep throated as the Gods honest, it brought out enough of the gullible, naive, ignorant rubes such as yourself to elect a con man over someone putin knew would see through his ploys . . . and wouldn't mysteriously do things that would benefit Putin's agenda?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean after 30 years of baseless accusations and a ramped up 2 years aided by the Russians, all of which you deep throated as the Gods honest, it brought out enough of the gullible, naive, ignorant rubes such as yourself to elect a con man over someone putin knew would see through his ploys . . . and wouldn't mysteriously do things that would benefit Putin's agenda?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)

Boycott 


*Girl Scouts: Parents, Don't Force Your Daughters to Hug Relatives on Thanksgiving*
Beth Baumann | Nov 27, 2019 9:30 PM






_Source: Heather Leiphart/The News Herald via AP_
The Girl Scouts of America is spending the Thanksgiving week reminding parents not to "force" their daughters to give hugs and kisses to relatives. According to the organization, forcing young girls to be affectionate gives the girls "the wrong idea about consent and physical affection."


Apparently hugging and kissing family members "can set the stage for her questioning whether she 'owes' another person any type of physical affection when they’ve bought her dinner or done something else seemingly nice for her later in life."
The Girl Scouts’ developmental psychologist, Dr. Andrea Bastiani Archibald, argued that girls should learn to establish boundaries at a young age because "setting physical boundaries and expecting them to be respected last a lifetime, and can influence how she feels about herself and her body as she gets older."


> Girl Scouts
> 
> ✔@girlscouts
> https://twitter.com/girlscouts/status/1198996029368082432
> ...



934 people are talking about this



Earlier in the week, the organization reminded parents to "have a talk" about physical and sexual abuse with their girls. Specifically, there are six points they believe parents should cover:


> 1.  Our bodies are our own—no one has the right to touch them without our permission
> 2.  Make sure she knows it’s never, ever the child’s fault
> 3.  If she witnesses or experiences abuse, you are there for her
> 4.  Not all abuse looks the same
> ...


What happened to the Girl Scouts being an organization that taught young girls about friendship, hard work and community service? Some of my fondest memories as a kid were with my Girl Scout troop, learning new skills, volunteering in my community and establishing a strong work ethic. After all, I was determined to sell the most Girl Scout cookies in the troop! Now it seems like the organization has completely lost touch with its mission of creating future leaders. Instead, they're focused on turning young girls into feminists.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean after 30 years of baseless accusations and a ramped up 2 years aided by the Russians, all of which you deep throated as the Gods honest, it brought out enough of the gullible, naive, ignorant rubes such as yourself to elect a con man over someone putin knew would see through his ploys . . . and wouldn't mysteriously do things that would benefit Putin's agenda?


*What a useless and " thoughtless " post......*


----------



## messy (Dec 2, 2019)

Opinion | America’s Red State Death Trip (Published 2019)
					

Why does falling life expectancy track political orientation?




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Opinion | America’s Red State Death Trip (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> Why does falling life expectancy track political orientation?
> ...


Damn Russians


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Damn Russians


They will take advantage of the weak minded, like those dumb enough to not realize they were duped in 2016 and beyond, like you and yours.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They will take advantage of the weak minded, like those dumb enough to not realize they were duped in 2016 and beyond, like you and yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2019)

Why didn’t he just shoot the little mother fuckers?

A Mob of Violent Teens Brutally Attacks a Good Samaritan Off-Duty Police Officer and Chokes Him Unconscious (Video)
Posted at 9:06 pm on December 04, 2019 by Alex Parker
  Share    Tweet

[Screenshot from KRON, https://www.kron4.com/news/bay-area/police-juveniles-arrested-after-assaulting-victim-off-duty-officer-in-emeryville/]




On Friday, November 29th near San Francisco, a wild mob at an outdoor mall brutally attacked and choked out an off-duty California Highway Patrolman.

And the whole thing was caught on video.

According to the Bay Area’s KRON, the incident took place around 8 p.m.

A woman at the Emeryville Bay Street Mall believed her phone had been stolen by a group of teens, so she approached them to ask for it back.

In the video, two males — one in a white hoodie and red cap and the other wearing black jeans — appear to threaten the woman. Mr. Red pushes her. Hard.

Finally, a man who — as it turns out — is a Highway Patrol officer steps in to defend the diminutive accuser and de-escalate things.



He takes photos of the cretin crew.

Then, as described by The Sacramento Bee, “Yanking off his hat and sweatshirt, at least one teen charges the man and a wild brawl erupts…”

They’re not kidding — it’s about to be a beatdown. Hence, the policeman hightails it. The swarm catches up with a savage assault.

More buzz from the Bee:

Some of the teens appear to try to intervene while others join in as the chaotic fight moves down a pedestrian walkway, into landscaping and then back onto the walkway, the video shows. Several teens can be seen beating the off-duty officer, sometimes as he’s on the ground.

On Black Friday, the cop blacked out. Detective Jaime Pardo explains:


“He was punched. He was kicked. He was taken to the ground.”

And…

“He was choked. He lost consciousness for a minute…”

But, as noted by ABC7, he eventually rallied:

The off-duty CHP officer regained consciousness and used pepper spray on one of the suspects.


----------



## Booter (Dec 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people nominated and supported Hillary.  Extremely useful to Pootsie.


But you're here sucking Don The Con's schwantz 24/7. LOL!!! Good times nutter!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> But you're here sucking Don The Con's schwantz 24/7. LOL!!! Good times nutter!!!


The T-bagged lashing out.


----------



## Booter (Dec 5, 2019)

*Trump says U.S. does not support anti-government protests in Iran*

U.S. President Trump said the United States did not support anti-government protests in Iran, but declined to comment further on the unrest in the country at a joint news conference with his French counterpart Emmanuel Macron on Tuesday.
In response to a reporter asking whether the United States supported protesters in Iran, Trump said: “I don’t want to comment on that, but the answer’s ‘no.’ But I don’t want to comment on that.”

*A tremendous opportunity to advance our world interests lost for no other reason than Trump is an ignorant clown.  Spin that one Izzy - you clown.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> *Trump says U.S. does not support anti-government protests in Iran*
> 
> U.S. President Trump said the United States did not support anti-government protests in Iran, but declined to comment further on the unrest in the country at a joint news conference with his French counterpart Emmanuel Macron on Tuesday.
> In response to a reporter asking whether the United States supported protesters in Iran, Trump said: “I don’t want to comment on that, but the answer’s ‘no.’ But I don’t want to comment on that.”
> ...


Whatʻs to spin?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> The extent of Trump's foreign economic experience is that he owned the Miss Universe pageant.  China continues to replace the USA as the world economic leader.  Well done Don the Con - the great deal maker what a fucking joke!
> 
> *China’s COSCO Invests in Largest Greek Port With Expansion Plans for Biggest European Port*
> 
> ...


Because Obama did such a great job with China? 

You're laughable...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 5, 2019)

messy said:


> So the stupid people, I mean the ones who are stupid about everything and believe in the WWE and such, not the stupid ones on here like Lion or Joe, who are probably reasonably intelligent about things other than politics (although not Multi or nono, who are just stupid, period) bought the TV huckster thing, the same way they made Vince McMahon and Tammy Fay Bakker famous, and voted for Trump. Same exact thing. He recognized it early on.


Says the guy who debates his own screennames...

Keep trying Sunshine!!! Your very existence on this forum is a joke, with the exception of your crash and burn act.  That's comedy GOLD!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> The extent of Trump's foreign economic experience is that he owned the Miss Universe pageant.  China continues to replace the USA as the world economic leader.  Well done Don the Con - the great deal maker what a fucking joke!
> 
> *China’s COSCO Invests in Largest Greek Port With Expansion Plans for Biggest European Port*
> 
> ...


Thanks to 6 years of Obama QE China has no choice but to put their devalued american dollars to work


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who debates his own screennames...
> 
> Keep trying Sunshine!!! Your very existence on this forum is a joke, with the exception of your crash and burn act.  That's comedy GOLD!!!


Classic


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy who debates his own screennames...
> 
> Keep trying Sunshine!!! Your very existence on this forum is a joke, with the exception of your crash and burn act.  That's comedy GOLD!!!


I was correct, as you recognize.


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Because Obama did such a great job with China?
> 
> You're laughable...


You forgot to mention Hillary. Dummy.


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

messy said:


> I was correct, as you recognize.


*You'll feel much better after dipping your thumb in honey and*
*sucking on it......
You should have heeded my suggestion and gone back to school....loser.*


----------



## messy (Dec 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You'll feel much better after dipping your thumb in honey and*
> *sucking on it......
> You should have heeded my suggestion and gone back to school....loser.*


Hey Nono if I spend $100 on a computer for my business and I earn $10 from my business, is that $10 called “profit?” Or is it “revenue?” Do you think that profit is the same as revenue? Inquiring minds want to know! Ask Iz! He thinks the money is fake!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Nono if I spend $100 on a computer for my business and I earn $10 from my business, is that $10 called “profit?” Or is it “revenue?” Do you think that profit is the same as revenue? Inquiring minds want to know! Ask Iz! He thinks the money is fake!


You are trying to talk sense to the senseless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are trying to talk sense to the senseless.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Nono if I spend $100 on a computer for my business and I earn $10 from my business, is that $10 called “profit?” Or is it “revenue?” Do you think that profit is the same as revenue? Inquiring minds want to know! Ask Iz! He thinks the money is fake!


Is that pre or post EBITDA?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that pre or post EBITDA?


He has no clue... the crash and burn king is looking for a new act and is trying to recruit an old man and a drunken rat. Hmmm.. I think we have a couple of those here on the forum. Of course, the Lezy (Legend/Wez/Messy) is probable old enough to play the old man!

Crash and burn Lezy!!!


----------



## messy (Dec 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that pre or post EBITDA?


Nobody cares because the question is irrelevant. i simply asked if the $10 is revenue or profit, when I've spent $100 on a computer. If I'm depreciating the computer, there's still no way the $10 is profit. Neither you nor Nono would understand it; him because he's an idiot who knows he is an idiot and you because you think you're smart and you always confuse yourself when talking about money.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 6, 2019)

I know this is bad news for you on the left out there...









						Cramer: Like or hate Trump, 'these are the best numbers of our lives' on jobs
					

CNBC's Jim Cramer says no matter your view on President Trump there's no denying we're living in the best labor market in more than a generation.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Nobody cares because the question is irrelevant. i simply asked if the $10 is revenue or profit, when I've spent $100 on a computer. If I'm depreciating the computer, there's still no way the $10 is profit. Neither you nor Nono would understand it; him because he's an idiot who knows he is an idiot and you because you think you're smart and you always confuse yourself when talking about money.


Pre or post?


----------



## messy (Dec 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Pre or post?


Hey Iz, do you know your gross income and EBITDA for 2019? Listen I know by now that you’re an impressive cat...did you hit six figures yet? I’m betting my taxes would be a good 10 years of your income.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 6, 2019)

Where is FDR when you need him?
Lock all the towel heads up.








						Report: 6 Saudis Detained After Pensacola Shooting, 3 Filmed Attack
					

Six Saudi nationals, including three who allegedly filmed Friday's attack on Naval Air Station Pensacola, were reportedly detained.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Iz, do you know your gross income and EBITDA for 2019? Listen I know by now that you’re an impressive cat...did you hit six figures yet? I’m betting my taxes would be a good 10 years of your income.


Lol!  What about your business example?  Pre or Post?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where is FDR when you need him?
> Lock all the towel heads up.
> 
> 
> ...


You seem a bit conflicted and confused. Those are t's people, he will defend their actions. He excused/swept under the rug the murder and dismemberment of a reporter living and working in America by saudis. What's good for t is good for the US right?


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  What about your business example?  Pre or Post?


Just my federal taxes for 2019 for me as an individual. Probably higher than many many years of your gross income. You should transfer to Fries U and learn how to earn!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)

I bet the fucking Japs wish they had a do over.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet the fucking Japs wish they had a do over.
> View attachment 5930


You are an isolationist, trumpist, ignorant know nothing, but you strive for all that (and yes the redundancy in this case is necessary and called for).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem a bit conflicted and confused. Those are t's people, he will defend their actions. He excused/swept under the rug the murder and dismemberment of a reporter living and working in America by saudis. What's good for t is good for the US right?


Not our business.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Nono if I spend $100 on a computer for my business and I earn $10 from my business, is that $10 called “profit?” Or is it “revenue?” Do you think that profit is the same as revenue? Inquiring minds want to know! Ask Iz! He thinks the money is fake!



*Hey meathead.....first lets establish what kind of business YOU are attempting to run....*

*Your move.....*


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey meathead.....first lets establish what kind of business YOU are attempting to run....
> 
> Your move.....*


You think it matters, just like Big Dumb Iz thinks the tax status matters. 
Too funny.
You Trumpies really resist simple education, don’t you? You’re on the losing end of the money train and he plays you suckers line a fiddle.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are an isolationist, trumpist, ignorant know nothing, but you strive
> for all that (and yes the redundancy in this case is necessary and called for).



*Why the anger.....America is doing GREAT !*
*
Oh .....that's right, your parties " Glory Hole " of ill gotten funds
stolen from AMERICAN taxpayers is drying up faster than the*
*enthusiasm for Creepy Uncle Joe .....and that's " No Malarkey " !








*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why the anger.....America is doing GREAT !*
> 
> *Oh .....that's right, your parties " Glory Hole " of ill gotten funds
> stolen from AMERICAN taxpayers is drying up faster than the*
> ...


What anger Mr Canada free press?


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What anger Mr Canada free press?



*No......Just " Free Press " that conveys the TRUTH....chew on that for awhile Mr Husky Poo...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

Opinion | The Long, Strange Tale of California’s Surf Nazis (Published 2019)
					

When I set out to become a surfer, I didn’t realize what I was getting myself into.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 7, 2019)

So the "white pride" attorney and the drunken rat want to have a dick check... ok you guys win. You're the two biggest dicks on the forum.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So the "white pride" attorney and the drunken rat want to have a dick check... ok you guys win. You're the two biggest dicks on the forum.


Your obsession with alcohol and its Ill effects leads me to believe you may have had a traumatic experience involving alcohol, perhaps with a family member or yourself personally. Maybe you should seek help with that. Doing so may also help you figure out your deep seated anger issues and propensity towards lashing out at others at inappropriate times. Good luck with all that, there are many mental health professionals out there willing to help you. If you go to county mental health they can assist at no charge for those who might have trouble paying for such services.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your obsession with alcohol and its Ill effects leads me to believe you may have had a traumatic experience involving alcohol, perhaps with a family member or yourself personally. Maybe you should seek help with that. Doing so may also help you figure out your deep seated anger issues and propensity towards lashing out at others at inappropriate times. Good luck with all that, there are many mental health professionals out there willing to help you. If you go to county mental health they can assist at no charge for those who might have trouble paying for such services.


Nice try Ratboy... glad to see you are still using your Thesaurus for all those big words. You, more then anyone else on this forum, try so hard to impress. Next to Lezy and his crash and burn act I find you the most entertaining.  I don't believe I have seen someone try so hard to fit in or find his place and srill fail as miserably as you. I know occasionally  you fall off the wagon so I try to cut you some slack because I feel sorry for you.

As far as me having an issue with alcohol... you are the only one that I bring that up to. Probably because  you are the only one who post sound like they are coming from an incoherent drunk...

Stay thirsty my friend... just not too thirsty!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try Ratboy... glad to see you are still using your Thesaurus for all those big words. You, more then anyone else on this forum, try so hard to impress. Next to Lezy and his crash and burn act I find you the most entertaining.  I don't believe I have seen someone try so hard to fit in or find his place and srill fail as miserably as you. I know occasionally  you fall off the wagon so I try to cut you some slack because I feel sorry for you.
> 
> As far as me having an issue with alcohol... you are the only one that I bring that up to. Probably because  you are the only one who post sound like they are coming from an incoherent drunk...
> 
> Stay thirsty my friend... just not too thirsty!!!


Poor thing, like LE you are hurt and in denial. The world isn't out to get you, in fact it hardly knows you exist.


----------



## messy (Dec 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your obsession with alcohol and its Ill effects leads me to believe you may have had a traumatic experience involving alcohol, perhaps with a family member or yourself personally. Maybe you should seek help with that. Doing so may also help you figure out your deep seated anger issues and propensity towards lashing out at others at inappropriate times. Good luck with all that, there are many mental health professionals out there willing to help you. If you go to county mental health they can assist at no charge for those who might have trouble paying for such services.


That’s clearly correct. He is obsessed with alcohol the way Joe is obsessed with transgenderism. They mention those issues in so many of their posts. Has to be a personal thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 8, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s clearly correct. He is obsessed with alcohol the way Joe is obsessed with transgenderism. They mention those issues in so many of their posts. Has to be a personal thing.


If it wasn’t for alcohol your wife never would have let you knock her up and then have to marry your dumb ass.
What do you have against fags?


----------



## messy (Dec 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If it wasn’t for alcohol your wife never would have let you knock her up and then have to marry your dumb ass.
> What do you have against fags?


Nothing, why?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If it wasn’t for alcohol your wife never would have let you knock her up and then have to marry your dumb ass.
> What do you have against fags?


Here, you need help, try the search box at the top of this page: https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/better-living-technology/201408/why-the-online-trolls-troll


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing, why?


Sorry, that was meant for Husker.
My mistake.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor thing, like LE you are hurt and in denial. The world isn't out to get you, in fact it hardly knows you exist.


Keep trying Alice... maybe when you sober up you can come back and make sense. But seriously...you need to get help!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 10, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s clearly correct. He is obsessed with alcohol the way Joe is obsessed with transgenderism. They mention those issues in so many of their posts. Has to be a personal thing.


You feeling left out Sunshine? Were you not able to log into your other screennames? Your brain must be scrambled from all the LSD you did back in the day... 

Please continue your crash and burn act!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You feeling left out Sunshine? Were you not able to log into your other screennames? Your brain must be scrambled from all the LSD you did back in the day...
> 
> Please continue your crash and burn act!!!


You sure do project a lot.
 "We all see the world through the prism of our own personal experience."
. . . and you certainly do expose yourself for what you are.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So the "white pride" attorney and the drunken rat want to have a dick check...
> ok you guys win. You're the two biggest dicks on the forum.



*Old painting of the " Tree " that Spola, Rat & " Messy " worship......*







*All three could be heard singing a version of " Gimme Back My Pe#*$ "..... 





*


----------



## messy (Dec 10, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You feeling left out Sunshine? Were you not able to log into your other screennames? Your brain must be scrambled from all the LSD you did back in the day...
> 
> Please continue your crash and burn act!!!


I am crashing and burning. Have to go to bumfuck Temecula this weekend. Some beautiful hotels there...LOL. Debating between between the Best Western + and the Courtyard Marriott.  Which 7-11 is your favorite restaurant?


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I am crashing and burning. Have to go to bumfuck Temecula this weekend. Some beautiful hotels there...LOL. Debating between between the Best Western + and the Courtyard Marriott.  Which 7-11 is your favorite restaurant?



*You are a lowlife....*
*Temecula is Highlife......
You do not deserve ANY hospitality in such a beautiful place.....*
*7-11 is way above you scumbag.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

messy said:


> I am crashing and burning. Have to go to bumfuck Temecula this weekend. Some beautiful hotels there...LOL. Debating between between the Best Western + and the Courtyard Marriott.  Which 7-11 is your favorite restaurant?


Pechanga is decent.


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pechanga is decent.


..............................


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Just my federal taxes for 2019 for me as an individual. Probably higher than many many years of your gross income. You should transfer to Fries U and learn how to earn!


Classic. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2019)

messy said:


> You think it matters, just like Big Dumb Iz thinks the tax status matters.
> Too funny.
> You Trumpies really resist simple education, don’t you? You’re on the losing end of the money train and he plays you suckers line a fiddle.


Poser


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your obsession with alcohol and its Ill effects leads me to believe you may have had a traumatic experience involving alcohol, perhaps with a family member or yourself personally. Maybe you should seek help with that. Doing so may also help you figure out your deep seated anger issues and propensity towards lashing out at others at inappropriate times. Good luck with all that, there are many mental health professionals out there willing to help you. If you go to county mental health they can assist at no charge for those who might have trouble paying for such services.


Youʻre babbling


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try Ratboy... glad to see you are still using your Thesaurus for all those big words. You, more then anyone else on this forum, try so hard to impress. Next to Lezy and his crash and burn act I find you the most entertaining.  I don't believe I have seen someone try so hard to fit in or find his place and srill fail as miserably as you. I know occasionally  you fall off the wagon so I try to cut you some slack because I feel sorry for you.
> 
> As far as me having an issue with alcohol... you are the only one that I bring that up to. Probably because  you are the only one who post sound like they are coming from an incoherent drunk...
> 
> Stay thirsty my friend... just not too thirsty!!!


You can always count on The eloquent fool


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poser


Those of us that know, know that the word is "poseur."
 You've got gumption for an idiot, maybe come intern for me and learn something which, combined with your shocking level of arrogance, 
will help you get over in this town. I stay poor (not compared to you, of course) because I'm humble. But I've mentored guys...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Those of us that know, know that the word is "poseur."
> You've got gumption for an idiot, maybe come intern for me and learn something which, combined with your shocking level of arrogance,
> will help you get over in this town. I stay poor (not compared to you, of course) because I'm humble. But I've mentored guys...


Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Those of us that know, know that the word is "poseur."
> You've got gumption for an idiot, maybe come intern for me and learn something which, combined with your shocking level of arrogance,
> will help you get over in this town. I stay poor (not compared to you, of course) because I'm humble. But I've mentored guys...


dizzy, like his fellow nutters, tries soooo hard to cast himself as knowledgeable in varying topics yet has yet to show even a rudimentary understanding in any of those topics. He, like his comrades, is usually so grossly wrong it's not only hilarious the depth of the ignorance is astounding.


----------



## messy (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy, like his fellow nutters, tries soooo hard to cast himself as knowledgeable in varying topics yet has yet to show even a rudimentary understanding in any of those topics. He, like his comrades, is usually so grossly wrong it's not only hilarious the depth of the ignorance is astounding.


He watches youtube of backward econ theorists and thinks it makes him smart


----------



## Booter (Dec 11, 2019)

messy said:


> He watches youtube of backward econ theorists and thinks it makes him smart


I remember some posts in which Izzy presented as being opposed to Child Labor Laws.  Classic!


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

Booter said:


> I remember some posts in which Izzy presented as being opposed to Child Labor Laws.  Classic!



*Your Party is collapsing further with each passing day.....*
*
Your Party supports Child Sex Trafficking at the Southern Border thru 
it's inaction to STOP it....!
*
*NOW WAKE UP LOSER !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy, like his fellow nutters, tries soooo hard to cast himself as knowledgeable in varying topics yet has yet to show even a rudimentary understanding in any of those topics. He, like his comrades, is usually so grossly wrong it's not only hilarious the depth of the ignorance is astounding.


Do you ever have a unique thought or idea? You read a post then try dress it and repost like it's yours... I don't know, I'm beginning to think your on drugs now.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 11, 2019)

messy said:


> I am crashing and burning. Have to go to bumfuck Temecula this weekend. Some beautiful hotels there...LOL. Debating between between the Best Western + and the Courtyard Marriott.  Which 7-11 is your favorite restaurant?


I thought you had money? Is that another lie? Why would you stay one of those places if you were making so much cash?!!


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you ever have a unique thought or idea? You read a post then try dress it and repost like it's yours... I don't know, I'm beginning to think your on drugs now.


*I've been witnessing him copy talking points for quite some time now, so*
*I return the favor with his " Own " garbled words in a more structured form.......

He cannot think straight recently due to his diapers filling up with each new*
*TRUTH about his Criminally Corrupt Political Party.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you ever have a unique thought or idea? You read a post then try dress it and repost like it's yours... I don't know, I'm beginning to think your on drugs now.





nononono said:


> *I've been witnessing him copy talking points for quite some time now, so*
> *I return the favor with his " Own " garbled words in a more structured form.......
> 
> He cannot think straight recently due to his diapers filling up with each new*
> *TRUTH about his Criminally Corrupt Political Party.....*


Don't be jealous ladies, of course I could never be as "original" as you two chuckleheads, lol! Only other nutters go to the depths ya all go to. Hilarious. You two really provide substance!


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't be jealous ladies, of course I could never be as "original" as
> you two chuckleheads, lol! Only other nutters go to the depths ya all
> go to. Hilarious. You two really provide substance!


*You should go wipe after that release.........
You're a Dirty Filthy Democrat.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You should go wipe after that release.........
> You're a Dirty Filthy Democrat.*


American, I an an American first and foremost. You should try being an American.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't be jealous ladies, of course I could never be as "original" as you two chuckleheads, lol! Only other nutters go to the depths ya all go to. Hilarious. You two really provide substance!


Seriously... put down the red cup and get help before you hurt yourself....


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> American, I an an American first and foremost. You should try being an American.


Where's the grammar Nazi when you need him? Well maybe in ratboys case it should be Betty Ford!!


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> American, I an an American first and foremost. You should try being an American.


*You are NOT AMERICAN, YOU are a SELLOUT !*
*
You reside within the borders of this GREAT country, but 
you are NOT AMERICAN....YOU ARE AN IMPOSTER....
YOU may wrap yourself in the word AMERICAN, but YOU
ARE AN IMPOSTER....
*
*YOU ARE AN IMPOSTER WHO SUPPORTS THE 
CRIMINAL ACTIONS OF A CRIMINAL PARTY......

YOU ARE AN IMPOSTER......*
*YOU ARE A SELLOUT.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> dizzy, like his fellow nutters, tries soooo hard to cast himself as knowledgeable in varying topics yet has yet to show even a rudimentary understanding in any of those topics. He, like his comrades, is usually so grossly wrong it's not only hilarious the depth of the ignorance is astounding.


Lotsa words to say nothing as usual.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Seriously... put down the red cup and get help before you hurt yourself....


When you can't defend your own actions or the ones of those you support you attack process and personality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are NOT AMERICAN, YOU are a SELLOUT !*
> 
> *You reside within the borders of this GREAT country, but
> you are NOT AMERICAN....YOU ARE AN IMPOSTER....
> ...


When you can't defend your own actions or the ones of those you support you attack process and personality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lotsa words to say nothing as usual.


Your comprehension problems are well documented.


----------



## Booter (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your Party is collapsing further with each passing day.....*
> 
> *Your Party supports Child Sex Trafficking at the Southern Border thru
> it's inaction to STOP it....!*
> ...


Okay Nutter.


----------



## messy (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are NOT AMERICAN, YOU are a SELLOUT !*
> 
> *You reside within the borders of this GREAT country, but
> you are NOT AMERICAN....YOU ARE AN IMPOSTER....
> ...


Why do you support the gun slaughter of kids? You prefer the NRA to the reduction in murder...Why?


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you can't defend your own actions or the ones of those you support you attack process and personality.


*I'll let out some slack......





*

*Go on tire yourself out....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you can't defend your own actions or the ones of those you support you attack process and personality.


This again? You're a drunk idiot... those I support? So tell me, who did I vote for? Who do I support? Try paying attention Alice and maybe you'll actually learn something... but for you I'd say try staying sober first!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I'll let out some slack......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ratboy is the easily the most incoherent poster on the forum. He's a drunk regurgitation machine. He admits that he has no original thoughts and it's painfully obvious. He's probably drunk off his ass now watching CNN or MSNBC waiting for them to tell him how to think...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Ratboy is the easily the most incoherent poster on the forum. He's a drunk regurgitation machine. He admits that he has no original thoughts and it's painfully obvious. He's probably drunk off his ass now watching CNN or MSNBC waiting for them to tell him how to think...


You people always let it be known what you are afraid of. Squeal little piggy, squeal! Lol!


----------



## Booter (Dec 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are NOT AMERICAN, YOU are a SELLOUT !*
> 
> *You reside within the borders of this GREAT country, but
> you are NOT AMERICAN....YOU ARE AN IMPOSTER....
> ...


Don the Con Trump:

"You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them,"

"It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait.

"And when you're a star they let you do it. You can do anything.



> "Grab them by the pussy. You can do anything."


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people always let it be known what you are afraid of. Squeal little piggy, squeal! Lol!


*Nah....I do believe he hit you square on that " Nadler " nerve....*
*
You obviously have watched " THAT " movie for THAT scene.....
*
*I see a resemblance between your two idols....Ned & Nadler...Oooooo. *


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people always let it be known what you are afraid of. Squeal little piggy, squeal! Lol!


Keep trying Alice... desperation is a good look for you. Especially when you're inebriated.  Lol!!!


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep trying Alice... desperation is a good look for you. Especially when you're inebriated.  Lol!!!


I think poor Multi, as Husker has pointed out, has a serious psychological issue with alcohol. Tell us, Multi, what's the issue here? Why do you reflexively toss around the issue of drunkenness all the time?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I think poor Multi, as Husker has pointed out, has a serious psychological issue with alcohol. Tell us, Multi, what's the issue here? Why do you reflexively toss around the issue of drunkenness all the time?


Hey Lezy...it's a drunken rat thing. If you're jealous of Alice I can include you in as well but I thought you were more of an LSD guy? Maybe if you're lucky you can score some to do in your low budget hotel room in Temecula...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> This again? You're a drunk idiot... those I support? So tell me, who did I vote for? Who do I support? Try paying attention Alice and maybe you'll actually learn something... but for you I'd say try staying sober first!!!


So you are simply in here to be a jerk, check. Have fun with all that.


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are simply in here to be a jerk, check. Have fun with all that.


MS, loser joe, and 4nos never contribute anything except lies and insults.  

And they are all trumpists.


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I think poor Multi, as Husker has pointed out, has a serious psychological issue with alcohol. Tell us, Multi, what's the issue here? Why do you reflexively toss around the issue of drunkenness all the time?


*Not only are you a financial idiot, but you've adequately displayed your lack of even 3rd grade
reading comprehension.....Wow. *


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

espola said:


> MS, loser joe, and 4nos never contribute anything except lies and insults.
> 
> And they are all trumpists.


*MAGA/KAG up your donkey chute.*
*You support a Lawless Criminal Political Party.....That just voted themselves 
into POLITICAL HELL....*
*Furthermore Mitch McConnell just pissed all over everyone of you filthy turd herders....

Cryin Chuck Schumer's pulling out his hair plugs along with that little runt Cicillini...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 13, 2019)

Bill must be so excited...


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

*Oh My God.....I've never seen a Donkey in pink pucker it's butt...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are simply in here to be a jerk, check. Have fun with all that.


Now that’s funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 13, 2019)

espola said:


> MS, loser joe, and 4nos never contribute anything except lies and insults.
> 
> And they are all trumpists.


Ageed, I'm not sure what the point of that is? I guess they are so miserable in their real lives, misery loves company? Weird, such a waste of time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are simply in here to be a jerk, check. Have fun with all that.


What's wrong Alice? Having problems keeping up? Typical asshat...likes to dish it out but can't handle it. So tell me again... who do I support and who did I vote for? Like I posted, you're a drunken idiot.


----------



## messy (Dec 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey Lezy...it's a drunken rat thing. If you're jealous of Alice I can include you in as well but I thought you were more of an LSD guy? Maybe if you're lucky you can score some to do in your low budget hotel room in Temecula...


Besides the fact that there isn't any other kind of hotel room in Temecula (I checked), do you know where I can find some fine hallucinogens there? I don't need LSD...I hear ayahuasca is the new shit.
You can return to your alcohol fantasies afterwards.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What's wrong Alice? Having problems keeping up? Typical asshat...likes to dish it out but can't handle it. So tell me again... who do I support and who did I vote for? Like I posted, you're a drunken idiot.


Due to your lack of personality, beyond angry troll, you were on ignore so long I have no idea who you voted for. Its obvious who you support. nono can talk road bikes, lil joe brisket and jerky, the plumber gardening, but you like a couple of the others have no redeeming qualities.


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ageed, I'm not sure what the point of that is? I guess they are so
> miserable in their real lives, misery loves company?
> Weird, such a waste of time.


*If " WE " are soooooo miserable and YOU are sooooo Happy, then what the 
fuck are YOU doing on this Forum....Go be Happy..!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2019)

*This is what happens when " Miserable " Leftists don't get their way......*







*BORIS won by a landslide, yet the scum still cannot accept it !
Sound familiar...!!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *This is what happens when " Miserable " Leftists don't get their way......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lesson to be learned there for sure. A plain, simple message is what sells these days.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Due to your lack of personality, beyond angry troll, you were on ignore so long I have no idea who you voted for. Its obvious who you support. nono can talk road bikes, lil joe brisket and jerky, the plumber gardening, but you like a couple of the others have no redeeming qualities.


You can add delusional to your traits... I lost count of the times you "had me on ignore" yet reolied to my post. That's why your a drunken rat and always will be.

 In case you forgot, in case you had a blackout, it was me, yea me, you were "trying" to debate about cycling. You were trying to brag about GMR when ooos... I chimed in. I let you run your mouth until I posted that I raced as a Pro. You shut up after that. 

Keep going Alice... you can join Lezy in his crash and burn act!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## messy (Dec 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You can add delusional to your traits... I lost count of the times you "had me on ignore" yet reolied to my post. That's why your a drunken rat and always will be.
> 
> In case you forgot, in case you had a blackout, it was me, yea me, you were "trying" to debate about cycling. You were trying to brag about GMR when ooos... I chimed in. I let you run your mouth until I posted that I raced as a Pro. You shut up after that.
> 
> Keep going Alice... you can join Lezy in his crash and burn act!!! Lol!!!!


Along with the alcohol obsession, the whole “crash and burn” mantra is really weird. Did somebody refer to you as an “angry troll?” That’s pretty much it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Besides the fact that there isn't any other kind of hotel room in Temecula (I checked), do you know where I can find some fine hallucinogens there? I don't need LSD...I hear ayahuasca is the new shit.
> You can return to your alcohol fantasies afterwards.


You checked? Really... 

You continue to prove you're a fraud!






__





						Winery Hotel Temecula | South Coast Winery Resort& Spa
					

Retreat to an award-winning Temecula winery hotel at South Coast Winery Resort & Spa set on 63 acres of vineyards!




					www.southcoastwinery.com
				









__





						Ponte Vineyard Inn | Temecula Winery Hotel | Temecula Wine Country
					

Retreat to a relaxing stay in the country. Our award-winning Temecula winery hotel offers posh amenities, elegant vineyard views, and delicious cuisines.



					www.pontevineyardinn.com
				








__





						Home Page
					

Que Syrah Wine Country Vacation Rental in Temecula, California




					quesyrahtemecula.com
				




But then again you probably can't afford to stay at these places otherwise you have known about them.

Crash and burn poser!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Along with the alcohol obsession, the whole “crash and burn” mantra is really weird. Did somebody refer to you as an “angry troll?” That’s pretty much it.


It's your act poser not mine!! But sure is fun to watch! Keep it up Lezy.. crash and burn!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2019)

espola said:


> MS, loser joe, and 4nos never contribute anything except lies and insults.
> 
> And they are all trumpists.


Off your meds again?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2019)

espola said:


> MS, loser joe, and 4nos never contribute anything except lies and insults.
> 
> And they are all trumpists.


Joe, nono and myself add plenty. Like Outlaw posted a while ago... you and your kids just choose to stick your heads in the sand and ignore it. So all I do is return your lame insults in kind. I've tried a number of times to have a civil debate with you but it's kinda hard when you're a delusional old man who prefers to play games then deal with reality. 

So how do you feel about one of the Dems in the house not only deciding that he will not vote to impeach the President but he is leaving the Democratic party and joing the Republican party? That's gonna leave a mark!!


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Joe, nono and myself add plenty. Like Outlaw posted a while ago... you and your kids just choose to stick your heads in the sand and ignore it. So all I do is return your lame insults in kind. I've tried a number of times to have a civil debate with you but it's kinda hard when you're a delusional old man who prefers to play games then deal with reality.
> 
> So how do you feel about one of the Dems in the house not only deciding that he will not vote to impeach the President but he is leaving the Democratic party and joing the Republican party? That's gonna leave a mark!!


I'm not a Democrat.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not a Democrat.


And? Did I post you were? Try reading what I posted... not what you read into it. It makes it easier to follow along...


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And? Did I post you were? Try reading what I posted... not what you read into it. It makes it easier to follow along...


You asked my how I felt about a Democrat changing to Republican.   I don't care, because I am neither.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2019)

espola said:


> You asked my how I felt about a Democrat changing to Republican.   I don't care, because I am neither.


You must be Swiss.


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2019)

espola said:


> You asked my how I felt about a Democrat changing to Republican.   I don't care, because I am neither.



*YOU ARE LIAR ....!
YOU ARE A DEMOCRAT !
YOU ARE A CLOSET DWELLER !

Just because YOU are a closet dweller, doesn't make the
TRUTH about YOU go away...!

Just like your " STANDARD " bearer tries to hide behind events 
like the Armenian Genocide Today....

He got the TRUTH handed to him while on stage today
in Glendale....He's a Filthy Rotten LIAR who's about
to get back double what he's done to the County...!!







He may look smug in this photo, but he has NO IDEA what
the AMERICAN public is about to deliver to his " Political "
doorstep.......
HE'S A LIAR !
HE'S A DEMOCRAT !
HE'S A CLOSET DWELLER !*


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must be Swiss.


I am an American who has sworn an oath to support the Constitution.  Perhaps that is a foreign concept to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I am an American who has sworn an oath to support the Constitution.  Perhaps that is a foreign concept to you.


You are just a dummy.


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I am an American who has sworn an oath to support the Constitution.  Perhaps that is a foreign concept to you.


*DON'T TRY TO HIDE BEHIND YOUR LITTLE POCKET CONSTITUTION LIKE THE REST
OF YOUR FILTHY PARTY DID WED & THURS.....AMERICA SAW THE HYPOCRISY FIRST HAND.*
*
YOU ARE UN-AMERICAN...!
*
*YOU HAVE A POSTING HISTORY THAT SHOWS IT ...!*


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I am an American who has sworn an oath to support the Constitution.  Perhaps that is a foreign concept to you.





Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just a dummy.


Your response says a lot about you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Your response says a lot about you.


Exactly.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2019)

espola said:


> You asked my how I felt about a Democrat changing to Republican.   I don't care, because I am neither.


I see... so you won't be commenting on any Republicans anymore. 

Exactly what I meant when I described you. You are too immature to have a real conversation, aren't you. Funny how you accuse others of adding nothing because when you are given the opportunity yourself it's exactly what you do... just like a Democrat does.

Merry Christmas e....


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must be Swiss.


He can't be... the Swiss have class.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I see... so you won't be commenting on any Republicans anymore.
> 
> Exactly what I meant when I described you. You are too immature to have a real conversation, aren't you. Funny how you accuse others of adding nothing because when you are given the opportunity yourself it's exactly what you do... just like a Democrat does.
> 
> Merry Christmas e....


I am still free to comment on criminals in government, no matter which color t-shirt they wear.

As are you.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Here's a nice story about a bipartisan effort to remove two admitted racists from a small city council.  Both of them resigned after a date had been set for a recall election aimed at both of them.









						Hoschton official who decried interracial marriage resigns
					

Update: Councilman submits resignation letter




					www.ajc.com


----------



## messy (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You checked? Really...
> 
> You continue to prove you're a fraud!
> 
> ...


Thanks for making my point. Do I get a nice bottle of Merlot with my stay? Are there cows on the property?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that’s funny.


Agreed, I find it funny and strange that someone would want to spend time being negative and unproductive, but then again therein may lie the key to trump's success. All through the opioid alleys of America you find many with the same attitude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Agreed, I find it funny and strange that someone would want to spend time being negative and unproductive, but then again therein may lie the key to trump's success. All through the opioid alleys of America you find many with the same attitude.


Now that’s even more funny.
Someone doesn’t agree with you and they are negative.
Union rube.


----------



## messy (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Here's a nice story about a bipartisan effort to remove two admitted racists from a small city council.  Both of them resigned after a date had been set for a recall election aimed at both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Multi...can you believe how lame the Army and Navy are?









						Military investigating possible white power signs flashed by students during Army-Navy telecast
					

"West Point is looking into it and we do not know the intent of the cadets," a spokesman said.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Multi...can you believe how lame the Army and Navy are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously an Army hand -- WP doesn't just stand for White Power, but also for West Point.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I am still free to comment on criminals in government, no matter which color t-shirt they wear.
> 
> As are you.


Funny... I never saw you comment on "criminals in government " prior to President Trump.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Multi...can you believe how lame the Army and Navy are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you *OK *today? Do you need help in figuring out how to spend your day today? Maybe you meed more images of POC flashing this racist ok sign...

Like I posted... they tell you how to think. 

Crash and burn!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for making my point. Do I get a nice bottle of Merlot with my stay? Are there cows on the property?


You're point?

That your filter on your Hotel search was set to lowest price?

That you don't make enough money to stay at these places?

That you're a joke, fraud  and a poser?

That you're crash and burn act is getting better?

All of the above.... LOL!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that’s even more funny.
> Someone doesn’t agree with you and they are negative.
> Union rube.


Ratboy is a classic dish it out guy that runs with his tail between his legs when it doesn't go his way... runs to his red cup!!


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny... I never saw you comment on "criminals in government " prior to President Trump.


I am not responsible for your shortcomings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Ratboy is a classic dish it out guy that runs with his tail between his legs when it doesn't go his way... runs to his red cup!!


The ignore button was made for her.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> I am not responsible for your shortcomings.


Of course not. You are supposed to be responsible for your own actions/post... and that's never gonna happen because you don't even own up to them.

I would ask you what your thoughts are on the Police who were refused service at a Starbucks in Riverside but since you don't work at Starbucks nor are you a Policeman ypu have no thoughts....


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The ignore button was made for her.


Don't you just love how Ratboy thinks? The rat's attempts to be relevant are comical... even Lezy tries to bail him out!!


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Of course not. You are supposed to be responsible for your own actions/post... and that's never gonna happen because you don't even own up to them.
> 
> I would ask you what your thoughts are on the Police who were refused service at a Starbucks in Riverside but since you don't work at Starbucks nor are you a Policeman ypu have no thoughts....


There have been a few Starbucks-vs-police "events" lately that turned out to be less than the first report would have made people think.  I'm waiting for the last shoe to drop on this one.

I have been to Starbucks maybe twice in my life - I don't know what to order.  For coffee I go to Denny's if I am on the road and want to sit quietly for a while, or get whatever they have in the gas station snack bar if I just want to get back on the road.  I drove 9 hours plus coming back south the Sunday after Thanksgiving, buzzing on Rotten Robbie's coffee.  I haven't done that for years - my usual limit is three hours, then a nap.

As for police - a cop lied on what he wrote on a traffic ticket once, but on the other hand a Poway Sheriff Deputy let my boys off with a "scare" after he had caught them redhanded waterballooniing pedestrians from a car, so we are sort of even.  My closest cousin became a career cop after he returned from the Navy, my mother was the dispatcher for the local Vermont State Police Troop for a few years, and I was soccer coaching friends with a Poway Deputy for a couple of years. 

Have you figured out where you are going with this yet?  I thought you were still playing D vs R games.


----------



## nononono (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> There have been a few Starbucks-vs-police "events" lately that turned out to be less than the first report would have made people think.  I'm waiting for the last shoe to drop on this one.
> 
> I have been to Starbucks maybe twice in my life - I don't know what to order.  For coffee I go to Denny's if I am on the road and want to sit quietly for a while, or get whatever they have in the gas station snack bar if I just want to get back on the road.  I drove 9 hours plus coming back south the Sunday after Thanksgiving, buzzing on Rotten Robbie's coffee.  I haven't done that for years - my usual limit is three hours, then a nap.
> 
> ...


*Your Bias is obvious....!*
*Your party affiliation is obvious...!
Your LYING is obvious...!
Your CHARACTER is obvious to those who knew your past " Kitchen /Old SoCalSoccer "
forum posts.....!

We can infer where you stand in regards to the treatment of Police by Liberals...!

Look at your above response in regards to the treatment of the Riverside Police....
How many times did it happen to them before and they finally had had enough
and made a stink.....I'm willing to bet they PUT UP WITH A LOT and said that is*
*the final straw......Hows that !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> There have been a few Starbucks-vs-police "events" lately that turned out to be less than the first report would have made people think.  I'm waiting for the last shoe to drop on this one.
> 
> I have been to Starbucks maybe twice in my life - I don't know what to order.  For coffee I go to Denny's if I am on the road and want to sit quietly for a while, or get whatever they have in the gas station snack bar if I just want to get back on the road.  I drove 9 hours plus coming back south the Sunday after Thanksgiving, buzzing on Rotten Robbie's coffee.  I haven't done that for years - my usual limit is three hours, then a nap.
> 
> ...


Why such a long story? I didn't ask for your families history so why did you feel the need to post it? You're not a cop and you don't work at Starbucks so why are you waiting for the other shoe to drop? You appear to be lost since I know where I'm going and you as usual are left standing there adding nothing to the conversation.

You are playing  more e games is my guess...

Please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your Bias is obvious....!*
> *Your party affiliation is obvious...!
> Your LYING is obvious...!
> Your CHARACTER is obvious to those who knew your past " Kitchen /Old SoCalSoccer "
> ...


Cut e a little slack. Let's see where he ends up with this...


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why such a long story? I didn't ask for your families history so why did you feel the need to post it? You're not a cop and you don't work at Starbucks so why are you waiting for the other shoe to drop? You appear to be lost since I know where I'm going and you as usual are left standing there adding nothing to the conversation.
> 
> You are playing  more e games is my guess...
> 
> Please continue.


You're the one who brought it up.  Why did you ask me my thoughts on the matter if you didn't want a response?


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Cut e a little slack. Let's see where he ends up with this...


Did 4nos post something that deserves a reply?  Most of his junk is self-cancelling.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> You're the one who brought it up.  Why did you ask me my thoughts on the matter if you didn't want a response?


I did? When?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Did 4nos post something that deserves a reply?  Most of his junk is self-cancelling.


Better start working on those shortcomings because I can't help you there...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> You're the one who brought it up.  Why did you ask me my thoughts on the matter if you didn't want a response?





Multi Sport said:


> I did? When?


Waiting for you to respond or is this one of your shortcomings you're working out on your own?


----------



## messy (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you *OK *today? Do you need help in figuring out how to spend your day today? Maybe you meed more images of POC flashing this racist ok sign...
> 
> Like I posted... they tell you how to think.
> 
> Crash and burn!!


What are the Army and Navy doing with this investigation, Multi? Are they drunk? Are they crashing and burning? Have you talked to them? Maybe send them a telegram? I think I saw a Western Union in Temecula. Right near the church that looked like a Costco.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

messy said:


> What are the Army and Navy doing with this investigation, Multi? Are they drunk? Are they crashing and burning? Have you talked to them? Maybe send them a telegram? I think I saw a Western Union in Temecula. Right near the church that looked like a Costco.


LSD much? You OK poser? Are you angry that Temecula is too expensive for you and you had to stay at Motel 6? 

Crash and burn poser!!!!


----------



## nononono (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Cut e a little slack. Let's see where he ends up with this...


*I appreciate your kindness, but I don't operate that way....*
*
If he had conceded a long while ago that he was a LIAR repeatedly ( Which he has/is...)
I would cut him a " Little " slack, but he is exactly what is wrong with AMERICA today....
He's a Damn LIAR/THIEF and he knows it ....Just as the Two pieces of SHIT that
started this whole Mueller/Impeachment charade went on the MSM outlets today 
and just completely LIED their collective asses off......
They KNOW they are up for MASSIVE criminal charges, yet they LIE LIE LIE
James Comey to the absolutely worthless Chris Wallace on FOX...
Who is squirming like the cornered Rat that he is..!
and
Adam Schiff on NBC News Conference to Conan Nolan ( who could have instantly 
cornered " Schiff For Brains " with one BOLD Question...
" Why were the protesters calling YOU a LIAR last night at the Armenian Conference "..?


There's a statement in flying that is HIGHLY relevant to all of this.....

" Complacency Kills "

If AMERICA continues to be complacent, these Criminal Elements will Kill the 
country we all enjoy at present. Yet are seeing erode at an exponential pace.
*
*LIARS and CRIMINALS do NOT change their spots...EVER !*


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Did 4nos post something that deserves a reply?  Most of his junk is self-cancelling.





Multi Sport said:


> Better start working on those shortcomings because I can't help you there...


So nothing, then?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> So nothing, then?


Nothing what? Nothing as in you can't find where I asked your opinion about Cops and Starbucks? Then yea... you got nothing. But that's nothing new...


----------



## nononono (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> So nothing, then?




*You have cancelled out any respectability you might have once had....*

*AND YOU KNOW I'M RIGHT !*


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nothing what? Nothing as in you can't find where I asked your opinion about Cops and Starbucks? Then yea... you got nothing. But that's nothing new...


You have an advantage over me because you ignore facts and disrupt the flow of dialogue.  

If I were to follow your lead, I could post something like "when you moved out of your mother's basement did you get space in your grandmother's basement?" but I have no reason to even suggest such a thing.


----------



## messy (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> LSD much? You OK poser? Are you angry that Temecula is too expensive for you and you had to stay at Motel 6?
> 
> Crash and burn poser!!!!


Tell me about what the Army and Navy are investigating from the football game? Can you figure it out? No? I didn’t think so.
Listen, those pricey hotels you showed me? They were almost $200! What do you take me for? I saved at the Courtyard for $169.


----------



## nononono (Dec 15, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 302188, member: 3"

You have an advantage over me because you ignore facts and disrupt the flow of dialogue. 
*Many have an advantage over you...! You're a LIAR.*


If I were to follow your lead, I could post something like "when you moved out of your 
mother's basement did you get space in your grandmother's basement?" 
but I have no reason to even suggest such a thing.
*You just LIED....How's it feel....Slimey, I'd say you are.*

/QUOTE


*See that look on Taylor Cox's face.....Oh yeah you do....*
*That's the look of a woman who knows she just *
*" Dicked the Dog " on her career by succumbing to
ignorant Liberal talking points.....
Her Twitter account is now locked....
Any bets on how big a cardboard box she'll need 
tomorrow to empty her desk....maybe "Messy " can help 
with a box or two....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell me about what the Army and Navy are investigating from the football game? Can you figure it out? No? I didn’t think so.
> Listen, those pricey hotels you showed me? They were almost $200! What do you take me for? I saved at the Courtyard for $169.


Sure they were Sunshine.... maybe if you're planning to stay in the closet!! Like I said, you couldn't afford them anyway!!

And yea, thanks for making my point poser!!!

Crash and burn Sunshine!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> You have an advantage over me because you ignore facts and disrupt the flow of dialogue.
> 
> If I were to follow your lead, I could post something like "when you moved out of your mother's basement did you get space in your grandmother's basement?" but I have no reason to even suggest such a thing.


Here's a fact for you:
You can't find where I asked your opinion of Cops and Starbucks so you run for your rabbit hole. You're so predictable!!


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Here's a fact for you:
> You can't find where I asked your opinion of Cops and Starbucks so you run for your rabbit hole. You're so predictable!!


That's not a fact.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> That's not a fact.


Then you're dumber than everyone  thought.....


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Then you're dumber than everyone  thought.....


As I pointed out, and you have demonstrated, you don't need to know anything about a person in order to spin up some insults.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> So nothing, then?


The nutcases are particularly looney today, did something happen back in the states?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

espola said:


> As I pointed out, and you have demonstrated, you don't need to know anything about a person in order to spin up some insults.


Insults? What insults? You have a problem with what you post tale it up with yourself. I claim no control over your inability to recall what you posted. I claim no control over your lack of ability to remove your foot from your mouth... and I like it that way. Why would I ever want to prevent you from making a complete fool of yourself on this forum? It serves me no good and denies me what little entertainment value you provide.

So carry on e...


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Insults? What insults? You have a problem with what you post tale it up with yourself. I claim no control over your inability to recall what you posted. I claim no control over your lack of ability to remove your foot from your mouth... and I like it that way. Why would I ever want to prevent you from making a complete fool of yourself on this forum? It serves me no good and denies me what little entertainment value you provide.
> 
> So carry on e...


You're babbling.


----------



## messy (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sure they were Sunshine.... maybe if you're planning to stay in the closet!! Like I said, you couldn't afford them anyway!!
> 
> And yea, thanks for making my point poser!!!
> 
> Crash and burn Sunshine!!!View attachment 6020


You’re putting Airbnb houses up? You can’t be that stupid.
And you didn’t answer my question about the Army and Navy investigations after the photo at the football game.
Cat got your tongue, dummy?


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The nutcases are particularly looney today, did something happen back in the states?



*How's that FISA Court Criminal operation working out....*
*How's that clown show " Impeachment " working out......
How's it feel to be shacked up with a Criminal Operation Shithead.....

Oh my......look's like Nancy Pelosi is in some deep deep Donkey shit.....
She can't send the articles over or Trump Immediately files court orders that 
squash them.......plus as they get sent over McConnell will throw them out
based on insufficient evidence and NO Criminal Charges to back them up.
Not only that the real poll numbers are now in the tank for the Democratic Party.

Oh....and there's even more...Admiral Rodgers just became witness/Source *
*for Durham's CRIMINAL investigation that has a Grand Jury on stand by...

My o my......there's even more....Judge Collier just resigned and has rebuked the*
*FBI and DOJ queries into the original FISA 302's....

Hah...and even more is on the skittle....Shithead " Schiff for Brains " is under even
further investigation for illegally obtaining documents and transmissions from
Vice President Mike Pence......

Oh my and how about this......The Last minute funding that went thru for the 
Government had ALL funding stripped away for Ukrainian Military that Pelosi & Co.
tried to sneak into the Bill....AND she had to agree to the removal because OMB
caught their sneaky funding stream that would have had an immediate turnaround 
and no oversight.....


NOW LET'S CONTEMPLATE WHO'S BEEN CAUGHT !
NANCY PELOSI IS REAL GOOD AT MAFIA STYLE PARLOR
GAMES WHEN SHE'S DOING IT ON THE SLY, BUT SHE'S BEEN
CAUGHT ALONG WITH HER BUG EYED SIDEKICK " SCHIFF FOR BRAINS ".....

America now knows what Pelosi and Adam Schiff were up too...
One MASSIVE cover up and deflecting it to President Donald J. Trump.....
But THEY got Caught !*



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS









THEY ALL BELONG AT THE END OF A ROPE....!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 20, 2019)

Me too anthem second place goes to,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2019)

California won’t release its spending records
JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 12:31 pm on December 19, 2019
Are you already familiar with OpenTheBooks.com? It’s a nonpartisan private group dedicated to transparency in government spending. For the past six years, they have been requesting and publishing the spending records of all fifty states so taxpayers can be made aware of where their money is going. Well… make that 49 states. The lone holdout is California which has consistently failed to turn over the records. Their excuse? Apparently, the Golden State isn’t sure where all the money goes. (Free Beacon)

ADVERTISEMENT
California is the only state in the country that has refused to reveal public spending records to a government watchdog, prompting threats of legal action.

OpenTheBooks.com, a nonprofit dedicated to government transparency, said the Golden State is the lone holdout since it began sending public record inquiries to state governments in 2013. Governments in 49 states have complied with requests for itemized accounts of taxpayer funds sent to vendors and public sector employees. California’s state government, however, has so far failed to provide the details of the 49 million individual payments it makes each year using taxpayer dollars, saying it is unable to track and document its activities.

“Their excuse is that they can’t locate the records—that their system doesn’t allow the controller after she makes the payment to track the payment,” OpenTheBooks.com founder Adam Andrzejewski told the Washington Free Beacon.

The group is preparing to go to court and sue California in an effort to get them to release their records. This wouldn’t be the first time they’ve had to go this route. They met similar resistance from Wyoming and Illinois, among others. In the end, all the other states wound up collecting and releasing the spending records.

ADVERTISEMENT
The excuse being provided by Betty Yee, the California State Controller, should be alarming to everyone in the state who pays taxes. Her office is claiming that they don’t have the ability to track the money being paid to vendors and public sector employees. This really only leaves two possibilities and neither of them are good. Either they’re hiding this information from the public intentionally or they honestly don’t have a way to track the money.

If California is unable to keep records of where these tens of millions of payments go each year, how do they audit the system and ensure that nobody is defrauding the state? How do they investigate possible embezzlement or corruption? And even in the miraculous event that none of that is going on, the taxpayers still deserve to know who is getting their money and what it’s being spent on.

ADVERTISEMENT
Yee claims she’s been doing a fine job and that her office identified $4.35 billion in “waste, abuse, and mismanagement” during her tenure. But as the Free Beacon points out, that’s sort of a drop in the bucket compared to the $1.5 trillion that passed through her office during the same period. Surely this in violation of the state’s transparency laws.

The report goes on to point out another area where money seems to be disappearing into the void. The state’s pension program, CalPERS, is currently $60B in the hole for the current fiscal year. A separate watchdog group, Transparent California, has attempted to get a list of disability and retirement payments from the program so that possible cases of fraud could be identified. CalPERS refused, citing privacy concerns and a judge upheld their decision.

ADVERTISEMENT
California has the largest economy in the country. (And is among the ten biggest economies in the world.) But they somehow can’t keep track of all the money they are spending? Something smells fishy here and it’s not one of their famous seafood restaurants.


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sure they were Sunshine.... maybe if you're planning to stay in the closet!! Like I said, you couldn't afford them anyway!!
> 
> And yea, thanks for making my point poser!!!
> 
> Crash and burn Sunshine!!!View attachment 6020


Hey Multi, help me out here.
A nice hotel room is $800 night in lots of nice places, right?
But in Temecula, you can get 9 BR and 9400 sq ft. for that price, right?
What does that suggest to you about the value of Temecula and how cheap hotels are there?
Anything?
As I said, thanks for making my point.
I have always wondered if you are as ignorant as you sound..,confirmed!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Multi, help me out here.
> A nice hotel room is $800 night in lots of nice places, right?
> But in Temecula, you can get 9 BR and 9400 sq ft. for that price, right?
> What does that suggest to you about the value of Temecula and how cheap hotels are there?
> ...


multi, like dizzy, is an anti, anti whatever you got. They don't stand behind any convictions they float with the wind. Kinda like back when the plumber always stayed in the truck afraid to get out and actual make a choice and stick with it . . . then when he found himself actually backing something instead of just dissing, he split. Like the guy that disses your sports team, but doesn't back one of his own.


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2019)

This one’s for Nono. The Trumps stole from a kids cancer charity. Do you understand? A kids cancer charity.

And while donors to the Eric Trump Foundation were told their money was going to help sick kids, more than $500,000 was re-donated to other charities, many of which were connected to Trump family members or interests, including at least four groups that subsequently paid to hold golf tournaments at Trump courses


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2019)

messy said:


> This one’s for Nono. The Trumps stole from a kids cancer charity. Do you understand? A kids cancer charity.
> 
> And while donors to the Eric Trump Foundation were told their money was going to help sick kids, more than $500,000 was re-donated to other charities, many of which were connected to Trump family members or interests, including at least four groups that subsequently paid to hold golf tournaments at Trump courses


Everything with a golden trump sign on it is a scam.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2019)

messy said:


> This one’s for Nono. The Trumps stole from a kids cancer charity. Do you understand? A kids cancer charity.
> 
> And while donors to the Eric Trump Foundation were told their money was going to help sick kids, more than $500,000 was re-donated to other charities, many of which were connected to Trump family members or interests, including at least four groups that subsequently paid to hold golf tournaments at Trump courses


Fake News.


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Can you imagine? 
Family of liars...

From 2011 to 2015, the Eric Trump Foundation donated more than $6 million to St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital, but it also doled out over $500,000 to about 40 other charities, while assuring donors on its website that all gifts supported St. Jude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Can you imagine?
> Family of liars...
> 
> From 2011 to 2015, the Eric Trump Foundation donated more than $6 million to St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital, but it also doled out over $500,000 to about 40 other charities, while assuring donors on its website that all gifts supported St. Jude.


More Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More Fake News.


Fascist.


----------



## messy (Dec 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More Fake News.


_New York Supreme Court ordered President Donald J. Trump to pay $2 million in damages "for improperly using charitable assets to intervene in the 2016 presidential primaries and further his own political interests."

As part of the settlement, other stipulations in the lawsuit were resolved, including one related to the Trump family’s involvement with charities. The settlement required mandatory training for the three elder Trump children and imposed restrictions on Donald J. Trump should he join another charity as director. 

Any charity for which Trump serves as a director must have a majority of independent directors (meaning no one in his inner-circle). Also, it must engage counsel with expertise in New York not-for-profit law. And it has to use the services of an accounting firm to monitor and audit the organization’s grants and expenses. If Trump starts a new charity, that charity must also comply with those requirements and report to the New York Attorney General for five years. The settlement includes a "total ban on any self-dealing," as the lawsuit had charged that Trump repeatedly used his foundation's money for his own personal, business, and political interests._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2019)

messy said:


> _New York Supreme Court ordered President Donald J. Trump to pay $2 million in damages "for improperly using charitable assets to intervene in the 2016 presidential primaries and further his own political interests."
> 
> As part of the settlement, other stipulations in the lawsuit were resolved, including one related to the Trump family’s involvement with charities. The settlement required mandatory training for the three elder Trump children and imposed restrictions on Donald J. Trump should he join another charity as director.
> 
> Any charity for which Trump serves as a director must have a majority of independent directors (meaning no one in his inner-circle). Also, it must engage counsel with expertise in New York not-for-profit law. And it has to use the services of an accounting firm to monitor and audit the organization’s grants and expenses. If Trump starts a new charity, that charity must also comply with those requirements and report to the New York Attorney General for five years. The settlement includes a "total ban on any self-dealing," as the lawsuit had charged that Trump repeatedly used his foundation's money for his own personal, business, and political interests._


. . . like buying huge paintings of himself. LOL!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 21, 2019)

In 2007, Donald Trump spent $20,000 that belonged to his charity — the Donald J. Trump Foundation — to buy a six-foot-tall portrait of himself during a fundraiser auction at his Mar-a-Lago Club in Florida.

That purchase was reported Sunday by The Washington Post. Since then, the portrait has been the center of a mystery: What did Trump do with the painting after he bought it?

If Trump did not give the painting to a charity — or find a way to use it for charitable purposes — he may have violated IRS rules against “self-dealing,” which prohibit nonprofit leaders from spending charity money on themselves.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/a-clue-to-the-whereabouts-of-the-6-foot-tall-portrait-of-donald-trump/2016/09/14/ae65db82-7a8f-11e6-ac8e-cf8e0dd91dc7_story.html


----------



## messy (Dec 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> More Fake News.






U.S.*Eric Trump Charity Paid Trump Family Business More Than $150,000*
By Graham Lanktree  On 1/12/18 at 7:05 AM EST                                        

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Eric Trump attends a rally of his father U.S. President Donald Trump in Huntington, West Virginia U.S., August 3, 2017. Carlos Barria/ReutersShareU.S.Eric trumpDonald TrumpTrump organizationTrump
A charity started by Eric Trump poured nearly $150,000 into properties owned by his father President Donald Trump during the 2016 election.
New tax filings for The Curetivity Foundation (formerly known as The Eric Trump Foundation) show $145,145 was paid from money it raised to the president's Mar-a-Lago golf club in Florida, the former Trump SoHo Hotel in New York, and others.
In 2016 the charity raised $1.7 million, the filing shows. In late 2016 the president's son  said he would step aside from the foundation while his father served as Commander-in-Chief.





Eric Trump attends a rally of his father U.S. President Donald Trump in Huntington, West Virginia U.S., August 3, 2017. Carlos Barria/Reuters
Last June Forbes  reported that Trump had insisted his son's charity pay to use facilities owned by the Trump Organization, where Eric Trump  is now an executive vice president. The business could have offered the services for free.








SkipAds by scrollerads.com
Trump has stepped away from his businesses without selling off his stake in them and placed his sons Eric and Donald Trump Jr. in charge.
"I would always say, 'I can't believe that his dad is billing him for a charitable outing.' But that's what they wanted," said Ian Gillule, a former membership and marketing director at the Trump National Golf Club in Westchester in an interview Forbes at the time. The new tax filings appear to confirm that report.
Related Stories

Eric Trump Celebrates 34th Birthday
Eric Trump: My Dad 'Is Not Playing' With U.S. Security
Eric Trump Says It's Hard to Visit His Dad's Office Now
House Russia Investigator Wants to Interview Eric Trump







Following the report, New York's Attorney General Eric Schneiderman opened an ongoing investigation into whether the charity was involved in self-dealing.
*Read more: Eric Trump says dad "isn't playing games" on national security, blasts Russia probe as "sham"*
The new filings show that the foundation paid $1.3 million to the causes it was raising the money for and spent the rest on the expense of each event it held at Trump properties.
Filings by the charity last spring  showed its rename to Curetivity and an overhaul of its board. It was co-founded by Eric Trump and two friends.
The bulk of the money raised by the charity over the years has gone to St. Jude Children's Research Hospital in Memphis, which studies cancer in children. Eric Trump has said that he raised about $15 million for the hospital.
In 2015 the hospital named a surgery and intensive-care unit after the Eric Trump Foundation after it pledged to give the institution $20 million over a decade.


----------



## nononono (Dec 22, 2019)

> messy said:
> 
> 
> This one’s for Nono. The Trumps stole from a kids cancer charity. Do you understand? A kids cancer charity.
> ...





Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


*Not only is it False, but the TRUTH is how this subterranean DNC boiler room troll took *
*the facts from what the Clinton's did in Haiti and manufactured a rubbish story out of it.*
*$$$$$$$$$ Nice Wedding Chelsea had wasn't it " Messy ".....$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## messy (Dec 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Not only is it False, but the TRUTH is how this subterranean DNC boiler room troll took *
> *the facts from what the Clinton's did in Haiti and manufactured a rubbish story out of it.*
> *$$$$$$$$$ Nice Wedding Chelsea had wasn't it " Messy ".....$$$$$$$$$$$*


Nono, do you ever wonder why you’re such a lying sack of shit? What I said is true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Nono, do you ever wonder why you’re such a lying sack of shit? What I said is true.


He's way beyond lying, he's well beyond where any reality check could ever go. He's a regular Jules Verne in a camo jumpsuit.


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Nono, do you ever wonder why you’re such a lying sack of shit? What I said is true.


*Prove your FALSE statement is TRUE...*
*
There ya go.....Put up or shut up....You and
Husky Poo are now the Monkey Butt Twins...*
*Your mentor is the Golf Ball Thief who lies....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2020)

Hollywood Not Sending Us Their Best
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2020)

Abortion Was the Leading Cause of Death in 2019 With Toll in the Millions
					

An atrocity of unbelievable proportions.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS







IRCG handpuppets of the CIA/DNC....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

California Democratic Party Pays Over $1 Million To Settle Sexual Harassment Claims Against Former Chair: Report
					

The California Democratic Party will pay more than $1 million to settle sexual misconduct and racial discrimination lawsuits against former chair, Eric Bauman.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2020)

Actress Michelle Williams and the blood-stained red carpet
					

Talk about a symbolic reckoning, a few hours before the gas-guzzling limos pulled up, ferrying the environmentally




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2020)

This what happens when there is no one holding a POTUS accountable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This what happens when there is no one holding a POTUS accountable.


What is all this impeachment stuff?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 9, 2020)

Someone Appears to Have Had a Helluva Time Using NYT's Krugman's IP Address for Some Shady Stuff
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2020)

Academy Awards' woke crisis: No women nominated for Best Director? Update: "Actors of color," too?
					

Diversity.




					hotair.com


----------



## espola (Jan 15, 2020)

And I was taught that rainbows are a reminder from God that he loves us.









						Christian school expels teen after rainbow sweater and cake were deemed ‘lifestyle violations’
					

The student’s mom said the school had given her daughter the book “Gay Girl, Good God," written by an ex-gay, prior to her expulsion.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## BananaKick (Jan 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you have a link to the entire conversation?


That would be a good read!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy Martin Luther King jr day to all, especially to the blackface wearing JFK party of racists.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Happy Martin Luther King jr day to all, especially to the blackface wearing JFK party of racists.


You may want to go back and look at the vote to enact the holiday and see which states did not enact it, just saying party boy.


----------



## nononono (Jan 20, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 306058, member: 1707"
You may want to go back and look at the vote to enact the
holiday and see which states did not enact it, just saying party boy.
/QUOTE

*Who cares .........HUMANS should NEVER have had to go thru the miserable process of *
*Freeing themselves of the LAWS YOU Democrats enacted long long ago.....






*
*Ponder THAT Ballsack....!*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 23, 2020)

I still think Adam Schiff seems like a good guy. And I agree with Graham that he's a damn good communicator.









						Graham compliments Schiff on impeachment presentation: ‘You’re very well-spoken’
					

Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) exchanged pleasantries with House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff (D-Calif.), who is serving as one of the House manager…




					thehill.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I still think Adam Schiff seems like a good guy. And I agree with Graham that he's a damn good communicator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schiff and company calm, cool and collective, precisely laying out the case making it obvious for all to see while the other side shouts and covers their ears because they don't want to hear the truth. On one side life long military and civil servants with records of exemplary service for The United States of America, above and beyond. On the other, trump.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 23, 2020)

Yea, we all know how the Senate will vote, but damn Schiff has really put together a damning case. Obviously Trump's legal team is about to go full gonzo talking about everyone other then Trump, but Schiff is proving adebt up on the big stage. I see big things in his future. 









						House prosecutors tackle Biden claims in effort to preempt White House narrative
					

House managers continue making their case on the second of three days of House arguments in the Senate impeachment trial.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I still think Adam Schiff seems like a good guy. And I agree with Graham that he's a damn good communicator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes
Is he a fag?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes
> Is he a fag?
> View attachment 6276


Ah yes the new deep rightwing fever swamp meme of the moment . . . yet trump was actually friends with Epstein.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes
> Is he a fag?
> View attachment 6276


Schiff certainly doesn't have rugged good looks and is more button shirt and tie.  But compared to say a Jim Jordan with his little fitted flannels, not sure how Schiff is the one you people are calling gay? 

That said, I'm sure you've got your finger on the pulse of this one Brokeback.  So if you tell me he likes men, then I'd believe you.  You know more about that stuff then me.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I still think Adam Schiff seems like a good guy. And I agree with Graham that he's a damn good communicator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey dipshit......where's the audio to prove it....more Liberal " Hearsay "...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> That said, I'm sure you've got your finger on the pulse of this one Brokeback.  So if you tell me he likes men, then I'd believe you.


So what you are saying is you are safe.


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what you are saying is you are safe.


Well... if I had one thing to say to you it would be this.


----------



## Booter (Jan 31, 2020)

*Hunter Biden is a nepotistic slouch compared to Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner*

Ivanka Trump’s stake in the Trump International Hotel in Washington, D.C., netted her nearly $4 million just last year.
It’s the go-to place for foreign dignitaries and business moguls hoping to suck up to the president.

Meantime Ivanka, unlike Hunter, has a job inside the White House.

And so, too, does her hubby Kushner.

The two of them, senior advisers to the president, reported an income last year of up to $135 million, which included the kind of foreign entanglements that should scream conflict of interest.

That level of profiteering should put Ivanka and Jared in the Nepotism Hall of Fame. 

*What about Rudy Giuliani's son?*
One of more hypocritically humorous aspects of the Trump’s obsession with the Bidens is how he used Rudy Giuliani as the point man for his Ukrainian scheme.

I’d love to see Giuliani rant about Hunter Biden during the impeachment trial, flailing his arms and demanding an investigation, only to be asked about_ his_ son, Andrew.

Turns out that Rudy’s boy is on the White House payroll, too, making $95,000 a year as “Special Assistant to the President and Associate Director of the Office of Public Liaison.”

What does that entail, exactly?

Apparently, it is Andrew Giuliani’s “job” – at nearly 100 grand per year in taxpayer dollars – to serve as a “liaison to the sports community.”









						Hunter Biden is a nepotistic slouch compared to Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner
					

When it comes to using a family connection to rake in the dough, Hunter Biden is a slacker compared to the president's daughter and son-in-law.



					www.azcentral.com
				




Trump supporters are the biggest suckers to ever exist!!!!  Don the Con is proud of you nutters!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

Booter said:


> *Hunter Biden is a nepotistic slouch compared to Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner*
> 
> Ivanka Trump’s stake in the Trump International Hotel in Washington, D.C., netted her nearly $4 million just last year.
> It’s the go-to place for foreign dignitaries and business moguls hoping to suck up to the president.
> ...


It would be comical if the only ones effected were the naive t-suckers.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It would be comical if the only ones effected were the naive t-suckers.


*Post ANY information that show comparisons of Trumps children *
*acting like the CRIMINAL Hunter Biden has/is/will be......
*
*Hunter is a piece of trash just like his dad............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Post ANY information that show comparisons of Trumps children *
> *acting like the CRIMINAL Hunter Biden has/is/will be......
> *
> *Hunter is a piece of trash just like his dad............*


Google Khashoggi/Kushner.


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Google Khashoggi/Kushner.


*Khashoggi = Muslimbrotherhood = Dead

Kushner = American Businessman = Alive*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Khashoggi = Muslimbrotherhood = Dead
> 
> Kushner = American Businessman = Alive*


nono = fascist sympathizer


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono = fascist sympathizer



*That's 4 no's .......Mr Husky Poo nuzzler of Donkey rumps.....*

*





*
*Jerry ! Jerry ! JERRY !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's 4 no's .......Mr Husky Poo nuzzler of Donkey rumps.....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You are a fascist no matter what you call yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's 4 no's .......Mr Husky Poo nuzzler of Donkey rumps.....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Hard to stop fat Jerry when he gets to leaning.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to stop fat Jerry when he gets to leaning.


. . . and you are as shallow as they come.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a fascist no matter what you call yourself.


*I am the fastest, you fascist..........*


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are as shallow as they come.


*Shallow.......Jerry Nadlers stomach is anything but shallow.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 2, 2020)

You can take the kids out of the ghetto,








						WATCH: Jay-Z, Beyonce, Sit During the National Anthem
					

Rap mogul Jay-Z and his wife Beyonce, remained seated during the playing of the national anthem on Sunday evening. | Sports




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## LMULions (Feb 3, 2020)

I betcha that Jay Z and Beyond know what state Kansas City is in, however....


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

LMULions said:


> I betcha that Jay Z and *Beyond* know what state Kansas City is in, however....


*I'll bet they didn't .....up until this....They are nothing but " Hillbilly Ghetto Trash " with money....

It's Beyonce, not Beyond.....is that beyond your spelling comprehension....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I'll bet they didn't .....up until this....They are nothing but " Hillbilly Ghetto Trash " with money....
> 
> It's Beyonce, not Beyond.....is that beyond your spelling comprehension....*


Hilarious, "the blacks", t is as trailer trash as it gets. Jay is everything t isn't, self made, a hustler, talented, actually wealthy, has a conscious and actually contributes to charities. Queen B and Jay Z are the American dream, the whole t experience is our nightmare . . . besides the fact Jay and B could buy and sell the t fam twice over.


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious, "the blacks", t is as trailer trash as it gets. Jay is everything t isn't, self made, a hustler, talented, actually wealthy, has a conscious and actually contributes to charities. Queen B and Jay Z are the American dream, the whole t experience is our nightmare . . . besides the fact Jay and B could buy and sell the t fam twice over.



*Your melanin issue is showing.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your melanin issue is showing.....*


Au contraire.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious, "the blacks", t is as trailer trash as it gets. Jay is everything t isn't, self made, a hustler, talented, actually wealthy, has a conscious and actually contributes to charities. Queen B and Jay Z are the American dream, the whole t experience is our nightmare . . . besides the fact Jay and B could buy and sell the t fam twice over.


He’s just a thug that got lucky and she is just another hood rat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He’s just a thug that got lucky and she is just another hood rat.


Is that what you were told to believe? 
You are ignorant and proud of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what you were told to believe?
> You are ignorant and proud of it.


What is not true?


----------



## LMULions (Feb 4, 2020)

was Jay Z's charity forced to be shut-down by the professionals of US Court system & law-enforcement (I.e. the deep-State) ?


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

LMULions said:


> was Jay Z's charity forced to be shut-down by the professionals of US Court system & law-enforcement (I.e. the deep-State) ?




*Shawn Corey Carter is a Criminal ........look how he got his money.*
*And YOU Liberals bag on Trump....
Go clean up Iowa and tell the TRUTH about how the DNC is rigging
the electoral system to stomp on Bernie Sanders once again...

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
*
*Jay-Z ( Carter ) fits right in.....! *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Shawn Corey Carter is a Criminal ........look how he got his money.*
> *And YOU Liberals bag on Trump....
> Go clean up Iowa and tell the TRUTH about how the DNC is rigging
> the electoral system to stomp on Bernie Sanders once again...
> ...


So for some reason you see t as being spotless and clean despite all the evidence to the contrary. Yet at other times you use the they all do it defense.


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So for some reason you see t as being spotless and clean despite all the evidence to the contrary. Yet at other times you use the they all do it defense.



*I've never stated that, nor implied it.*
*
You do have a spotless history devoid of the facts....
*
*The evidence is overwhelming...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

Anyone watching the black oscars?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone watching the black oscars?


The BET awards aren't until summer, but Toy Story won an Oscar.


----------



## messy (Feb 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The BET awards aren't until summer, but Toy Story won an Oscar.


South Koreans won best pic and best director


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 13, 2020)

*Girls sue to block participation of transgender athletes*
By PAT EATON-ROBB

HARTFORD, Conn. (AP) — The families of three female high school runners filed a federal lawsuit Wednesday seeking to block transgender athletes in Connecticut from participating in girls sports. 









						Girls sue to block participation of transgender athletes
					

HARTFORD, Conn. (AP) — The families of three female high school runners filed a federal lawsuit Wednesday seeking to block transgender athletes in Connecticut from participating in girls sports...




					apnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Girls sue to block participation of transgender athletes*
> By PAT EATON-ROBB
> 
> HARTFORD, Conn. (AP) — The families of three female high school runners filed a federal lawsuit Wednesday seeking to block transgender athletes in Connecticut from participating in girls sports.
> ...


Good for them, I'm glad you are so concerned.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good for them, I'm glad you are so concerned.



*It's " Straight " up CHEATING....!*
*
No if,and or buts......Pure unadulterated CHEATING....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *It's " Straight " up CHEATING....!*
> *
> No if,and or buts......Pure unadulterated CHEATING....!*


I see you are deeply concerned as well, good work, keep it up, maybe you could start your own league or team?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2020)

Bombshell Report: Durham Investigating If Obama Admin and CIA under John Brennan Hid or Manipulated Evidence of Russian Meddling
					

Wow...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bombshell Report: Durham Investigating If Obama Admin and CIA under John Brennan Hid or Manipulated Evidence of Russian Meddling
> 
> 
> Wow...
> ...


Is this the bombshell nono promised?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is this the bombshell nono promised?


Hopefully, time for the deep state leaders to come out into the light.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully, time for the deep state leaders to come out into the light.


"deep state"? Who would that be?


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is this the bombshell nono promised?


*Could be..........we'll see.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Could be..........we'll see.*


You don't know?


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are deeply concerned as well, good work, keep
> it up, maybe you could start your own league or team?



*Fair is Fair.....*
*Cheating is Cheating.....
Walking around with your head up your ass doesn't change the Facts.
YOU KNOW THE DIFFERENCE.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't know?


*Husky Poo....YOU don't know...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Fair is Fair.....*
> *Cheating is Cheating.....
> Walking around with your head up your ass doesn't change the Facts.
> YOU KNOW THE DIFFERENCE.*


I'm glad we got that cleared up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2020)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Exactly.
> Trump isnt one of us.
> He has a problem with government.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2020)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Trump is what happens when people who are not in government think they can tell the government what the people want.
> Its an insane proposition.
> How can the people understand whats best?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Laughing at yourself now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 15, 2020)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I like Trump.
> I like him more and more as the media and establishments of both parties team up on him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Is that what you were told to believe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "deep state"? Who would that be?


Obama, Brennan and the clapper.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2020)

espola said:


> A DNA test at 1/32 level is at best inconclusive.
> 
> Is cluelessness going to be your new defense?


Clueless.


espola said:


> It appears you are saying she is a liar when she says she has a family tradition that she is 1/32 Cherokee.  That would put here full-Cherokee ancestor back 5 generations, or 100-150 years.  Back before everyone had a Social Security card, driver's license, and government stamped birth certificate, paper documentation was a luxury, especially among the poorer folks.  One story that has come out of her family tradition is that her parents eloped because her father's family did not want him marrying a half-breed woman.
> 
> And you apparently can't help yourself, since racism is so embedded in your thought process.  Your denial of it here doesn't work any better than the previous times.


Memories..


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Clueless.
> 
> Memories..


Memories?  Why are you dredging up discussions of loser joe's racist posts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Memories?  Why are you dredging up discussions of loser joe's racist posts?


Just one of thousands of false posts out of you, dummy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just one of thousands of false posts out of you, dummy.


Maybe more to come.
Its fun, and I'm a nostalgic kinda guy.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe more to come.
> Its fun, and I'm a nostalgic kinda guy.


I don't remember you being such a critic of joe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2020)

espola said:


> I don't remember you being such a critic of joe.


They believe t, enough said.


----------



## messy (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe more to come.
> Its fun, and I'm a nostalgic kinda guy.


Have you found the one yet where you didn't know there were 24 hours in a day?


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2020)

espola said:


> It appears you are saying she is a liar when she says she has a family tradition that she is 1/32 Cherokee.  That would put here full-Cherokee ancestor back 5 generations, or 100-150 years.  Back before everyone had a Social Security card, driver's license, and government stamped birth certificate, paper documentation was a luxury, especially among the poorer folks.  One story that has come out of her family tradition is that her parents eloped because her father's family did not want him marrying a half-breed woman.
> 
> And you apparently can't help yourself, since racism is so embedded in your thought process.  Your denial of it here doesn't work any better than the previous times.


*I think Warren's Dad was sneaking out, got some nookie, dropped the seed and had to elope....*
*The rest of the so-called 1/10000 of an Indian Teepee heritage is cockamamie bullshit to make
the story smell good..........
*
*I think she and Adam Schiff for Brains are running neck and neck in the lying dept.... *


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 6404



*Obama didn't have any convictions because " His " administration were the ones who *
*set up Donald J. Trump, thus his " Manufactured " numbers...

The last picture is of a former Obama supporter who saw the*
*light before he lost ALL of his Teeth and his Eyesight.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2020)

*Pay attention to the numbers......!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2020)

Study: Illegals, Anchor Babies in Low-Migration States Cost $454M a Year
					

Taxpayers in the ten states with the smallest foreign-born populations are still burdened by a cost of about $454 million a year.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2020)

Husker and E


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 27, 2020)

White Choir Sings Black Spirituals and All Hell Breaks Loose
					

Should white people sing black spirituals?Western Michigan University is grappling with that question after a black student was triggered and suffered a social media meltdown when a predominantly white choir




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2020)

Is this what HRC calls a super predator?








						Teens beat up 15-year-old girl and steal her Air Jordans in Brooklyn
					

A group of teenagers beat up a 15-year-old girl and stole her Air Jordan sneakers during a robbery in Brooklyn, surveillance footage released by cops on Friday shows. The teenager was walking on Ut…




					nypost.com
				



Should be put down like the animals they are.


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this what HRC calls a super predator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's an "HRC?" Have you been listening to President Biden lately?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2020)

messy said:


> What's an "HRC?" Have you been listening to President Biden lately?


Hillary Rotten Clinton


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2020)

How did this mother fucker not get shot?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did this mother fucker not get shot?


You'd have a man shot for a punch? You are as big of a weak-ass pussy as I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'd have a man shot for a punch? You are as big of a weak-ass pussy as I thought.


I would have shot him twice.

No benefit for him to be alive.


----------



## messy (Apr 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did this mother fucker not get shot?


I assume because he wasn't black.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I assume because he wasn't black.


No, probably because he wasn’t white.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, probably because he wasn’t white.


You certainly do all you can in an attempt look worse everyday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly do all you can in an attempt look worse everyday.


Just trying to get to your level.


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly do all you can in an attempt look worse everyday.


*You're projecting again....accept the TRUTH...*

*Stop humiliating yourself...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Ilhan Omar's Campaign Committee Pays Almost $300,000 More to New Husband's Firm
					

Must be nice...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Anyone know why unions are taking the word union out of their name?
Maybe Assocation sounds less criminal.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone know why unions are taking the word union out of their name?
> Maybe Assocation sounds less criminal.


*DEMOCRATS 
= 
CRIMINAL CARTEL SUPPORTED BY CHINA & UNION MANAGEMENT *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Here is a typical cunt.
Sorry, I am trying to clean up my reputation, but some words just fit.
I hope this bitch get gang raped.








						Michigan Democrat Gov. Gretchen Whitmer: Abortions Are ‘Life-Sustaining’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here is a typical cunt.
> Sorry, I am trying to clean up my reputation, but some words just fit.
> I hope this bitch get gang raped.
> 
> ...


You try soooooo hard.


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You try soooooo hard.


*Noooooooo......YOU try soooo hard to be a " Good " little China Troll...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

messy said:


> What's an "HRC?" Have you been listening to President Biden lately?


*You from " CHINA " too.....you are either a dumb ass or a CHINA Troll...*

*or just maybe....
*
*" Messy " Financial is just another Dumbass China Troll......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2020)

Dumb whore.








						Kennedy Family 'Matriarch' Ethel Kennedy 'Loves Che Guevara, Named Her Dog Che'
					

Several fascinating questions now arise...




					townhall.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dumb whore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No big deal...Ethel's father in law was a Nazi supporter when he was the ambassador to England...
Wondering if Ethel has a cat named Adolf...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

Fucking crazy.








						The shooting of Ahmaud Arbery
					

Citizen's arrest?




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

I am glad we all can finally agree on what a selfish whore Michelle O is.
Did I say she was dumb?








						Michelle Obama: Having Children a 'Concession' that Cost Me 'Dreams'
					

Former first lady Michelle Obama said in her newly-released Netflix documentary Becoming that having children was a "concession" that cost her "aspirations and dreams."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Ain’t Ca great?


Keep It Up, California: A Major City Gives Its Homeless Hotel Rooms, Alcohol, and Drugs
Posted at 9:30 pm on May 06, 2020 by Alex Parker
Share

Tweet





Bill Semeniuk, 67, smokes cannabis in Kamloops, British Columbia, Wednesday, Oct. 17, 2018. Canada became the largest country with a legal national marijuana marketplace as sales began early Wednesday. (Jonathan Hayward/The Canadian Press via AP)



If you’re a charitable, caring person, perhaps you’d like to give homeless people something to help. You know, like drugs and alcohol.

If so, the San Francisco Department of Public Health is _right there with ya._

Out in California — a place known for making the very best problem-solving decisions — the home of Rice-A-Roni is offering
those without permanent lodging a relaxing bit of the ol’ life.
Here’s how the story came out:
Twitter user “T Wolf,” whose profile identifies him as a “formerly homeless addict in #recovery advocating for the #truth about homelessness and drug addiction,” dropped a social media bomb.


He posted:


> “I just found out that homeless placed in hotels in SF are being delivered Alcohol, Weed and Methadone because they identified as an addict/alcoholic for FREE. You’re supposed to be offering treatment. This is enabling and is wrong on many levels.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Unions are toast, shame.


Ohio Unions Are Ignoring Requests to Leave – It’s Time for Gov. DeWine, Admin Services to Act
Posted at 4:00 pm on May 06, 2020 by Freedom Foundation
Share

Tweet
On May 1, the Freedom Foundation sent Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine a formal request from 462 public employees who all want out of their government unions.



Since last October, the Freedom Foundation has been assisting public employees in the state who want to opt out, and hundreds have successfully done so. However, unions like the American Federation of State, County and Municipal Employees (AFSCME) have prevented hundreds more from exercising that right.
The Department of Administrative Services (DAS), which is partly responsible for directing the state’s labor relations and human resources policies, also received requests. They are collectively responsible and potentially liable for deducting union dues from public employees who have requested the deductions stop.

The Freedom Foundation opened its Ohio office in October 2019 and has been working tirelessly ever since to help educate more than 330,000 public employees about their First Amendment right to opt out of their union.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7078


Republican Governor Greg Abbott's orders dumbass. 









						Texas hair salons, barbershops, nail salons cleared to reopen Friday, Gov. Greg Abbott says
					

The governor amended his reopening orders allowing salons to open May 8. Gyms can open with limited capacting May 18.




					www.wfaa.com


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republican Governor Greg Abbott's orders dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You support a CRIMINAL NETWORK......enjoy it while it lasts....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republican Governor Greg Abbott's orders dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Texas Supreme Court over ruled this pompous asshole of a judge & set this woman free.
You claim to have relatives in Texas, you never said one was a judge.
Once again you should have kept your mouth shut, that man is a menace and will face reelection soon.
I'm betting in spite of his relationship to you, he won't be reelected.
This judge didn't sentence her for opening her business, he sentenced her because she wouldn't bow down and kiss his ass and apologize. 
You're cut from the same cloth as this judge, no comprehension of the issues, pompous pontifications that lead most descent folks wonder what the hell is wrong with you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Fry em.








						Father And Son Charged With Murder For Death Of Ahmaud Arbery | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Texas Supreme Court over ruled this pompous asshole of a judge & set this woman free.
> You claim to have relatives in Texas, you never said one was a judge.
> Once again you should have kept your mouth shut, that man is a menace and will face reelection soon.
> I'm betting in spite of his relationship to you, he won't be reelected.
> ...



So let's break this down real quick, per the legal actions taken against them, it's wrong for these individuals to violate the stay at home orders by conducting beauty services from their homes. Look at the difference of their mug shots and how the media paints them. Where is their go fund me? Where is the media outrage for them to be released and fines covered by donation? This took place in Laredo, TX.

-180 days in jail, $2000 fine each, or both.
-No media outrage for them
-No Attorney General backing
-No Texas Governor support
-Fines were not covered by donation
-No go fund me fundraiser
Now let's look at the next individual at hand, it is excusable for this individual to break the stay at home orders by opening her salon despite local executive orders and receiving a Small business loan through the CARES act to help her business survive. Look at her mug shot, has she been criminalized in the media? Where is her stripe suit? Where are the 173 days missing from her sentence? This took place in Dallas, TX.
-7 days jail time
-$7000 fine; $500 for everyday she refused to close (which was personally covered by Dan Patrick- donation)
-$500,305 total funds as of today through go fund me
-Attorney General demanding she be released from jail
-TX Gov releasing a statement cosigning with Ken Paxton
"The worst form of inequality, is to try and make unequal things equal." -Aristotle


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7101View attachment 7100
> So let's break this down real quick, per the legal actions taken against them, it's wrong for these individuals to violate the stay at home orders by conducting beauty services from their homes. Look at the difference of their mug shots and how the media paints them. Where is their go fund me? Where is the media outrage for them to be released and fines covered by donation? This took place in Laredo, TX.
> 
> -180 days in jail, $2000 fine each, or both.
> ...


*I'm pretty damn sure the first two you are " siding " with were COVID-19 displaced*
* employees ( You now " Sub contractors " ) who were doing work at peoples homes....
That's illegal no matter what....work has to be done in a licensed Salon with Insurance...
The third lady was pissed because she followed all the rules of reorganizing her Salon and
was still refused the ability to generate income for her Business/Family.....

I very begrudgingly follow the rules that asswipe Gruesome laid down, I don't like it one bit.....but I was a 
lucky ( If you want to call it luck....) business/entreprenuer that could adapt...revenue is down, but not terrible.
If I had been in Texas in that type of position I would have done exactly what she did....
No if ands or Buts....Period...!

Mark my words .....the next crisis is a Financial one that will chill California to the bone if Gruesome
continues on the path he's on right now....

Where do you think all that tax revenue comes from.....it ain't from a tree out in back of Gruesome's *
*backyard....


Hey .....Fake Horse handler.....who's doctoring your posts now....The old man who 
used to buy you and your " Buds " beer....*


----------



## tenacious (May 9, 2020)

Where's Brudda?  I'm surprised he's not in here raging about QE.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7101View attachment 7100
> So let's break this down real quick, per the legal actions taken against them, it's wrong for these individuals to violate the stay at home orders by conducting beauty services from their homes. Look at the difference of their mug shots and how the media paints them. Where is their go fund me? Where is the media outrage for them to be released and fines covered by donation? This took place in Laredo, TX.
> 
> -180 days in jail, $2000 fine each, or both.
> ...


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

To quote a famous philosopher,
“I’m calling bullshit.”








						One of every 5 young children goes hungry as the U.S. faces its worst food crisis since 1930s
					

Nowhere is the stark divide of inequality in this country coming into sharper relief than in the statistics on hunger that have now begun to emerge with the onset of the COVID-19 pandemic. As observed by David Super, writing for Talking Points Memo,...




					m.dailykos.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


I already know you hate Americans that don't "look American" to you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7101View attachment 7100
> So let's break this down real quick, per the legal actions taken against them, it's wrong for these individuals to violate the stay at home orders by conducting beauty services from their homes. Look at the difference of their mug shots and how the media paints them. Where is their go fund me? Where is the media outrage for them to be released and fines covered by donation? This took place in Laredo, TX.
> 
> -180 days in jail, $2000 fine each, or both.
> ...


Im on the side of freedom.
Did they get a 2000 dollar fine, or 180 days in jail, or both?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I already know you hate Americans that don't "look American" to you.


Are they Americans?
How do you know what I look like?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

messy said:


> What's an "HRC?" Have you been listening to President Biden lately?


AKA cuntface


----------



## messy (May 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fry em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said "like" for the sentiment, but of course capital punishment is complete nonsense for a million reasons. Just look at the company we're in on that.


----------



## tenacious (May 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I said "like" for the sentiment, but of course capital punishment is complete nonsense for a million reasons. Just look at the company we're in on that.


Gosh Messy. If we were talking about something like that happening to my relative I hope I would have to walk into court and say I don't believe in that. But if that dead man's family wants to go in and ask for true justice?  I don't know that I disagree that the death penalty is wrong in this type of case.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Gosh Messy. If we were talking about something like that happening to my relative I hope I would have to walk into court and say I don't believe in that. But if that dead man's family wants to go in and ask for true justice?  I don't know that I disagree that the death penalty is wrong in this type of case.


Those two will probably walk, this being America and all.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Gosh Messy. If we were talking about something like that happening to my relative I hope I would have to walk into court and say I don't believe in that. But if that dead man's family wants to go in and ask for true justice?  I don't know that I disagree that the death penalty is wrong in this type of case.


This type of case -- good ol boys, father in son, riding around in a pickup.  Son jumps out with a shotgun and shoots a jogger, claiming self defense.

Three times.

Add in the complication that father ol boy is a former cop, and knows how these things go. m "The minute he tried to take your shotgun away from you, that's self defense!"


----------



## messy (May 9, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Gosh Messy. If we were talking about something like that happening to my relative I hope I would have to walk into court and say I don't believe in that. But if that dead man's family wants to go in and ask for true justice?  I don't know that I disagree that the death penalty is wrong in this type of case.


The effect of the sentence is that more than half of those sentenced live another 25 years and almost all live for more than 10 years. Not to mention the millions of dollars in taxpayer money funding appeals. These sentences cost us much more than LWOP (life without parole). Not to mention the errors in convictions. It's almost a fictitious sentence.


----------



## espola (May 9, 2020)

messy said:


> The effect of the sentence is that more than half of those sentenced live another 25 years and almost all live for more than 10 years. Not to mention the millions of dollars in taxpayer money funding appeals. These sentences cost us much more than LWOP (life without parole). Not to mention the errors in convictions. It's almost a fictitious sentence.


If we are going to use the death penalty, let's get real and use proven technology - the guillotine.  Also, since it is the ultimate act of government, no more secret proceedings - broadcast the process on TV or the internet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Obama's Bloodiest Scandal Reemerges as Mexico Demands an Apology for Operation Fast and Furious
					






					townhall.com


----------



## tenacious (May 12, 2020)

espola said:


> If we are going to use the death penalty, let's get real and use proven technology - the guillotine.  Also, since it is the ultimate act of government, no more secret proceedings - broadcast the process on TV or the internet.


Hmm... I suppose if they broadcast a guillotine execution I would watch?  Idk.  

Also as a side note, I can't help but wonder how high the bar will be raised on those slasher horror movies after that. How are they going to top actual beheading? (which I would agree seems like about as quick/painless a way to go as is possible)


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

tenacious said:


> *Where's Brudda?*  I'm surprised he's not in here raging about QE.


*Most likely out on the " Islands " enjoying the Weather/Women and Brews........*


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... I suppose if they broadcast a guillotine execution I would watch?  Idk.
> 
> Also as a side note, I can't help but wonder how high the bar will be raised on those slasher horror movies after that. How are they going to top actual beheading? (which I would agree seems like about as quick/painless a way to go as is possible)



*Gallows......Plain and Simple......None of your Medieval shit Tiny " T "..... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Most likely out on the " Islands " enjoying the Weather/Women and Brews........*


"Women"? He said he was married? Oh yeah, trumpist don't care.


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Women"? He said he was married? Oh yeah, trumpist don't care.


*Women....you insecure cuck of a human.....Yeah Women....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Women....you insecure cuck of a human.....Yeah Women....*


So cheating on ones wife is not frowned upon in the nutter world you people inhabit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So cheating on ones wife is not frowned upon in the nutter world you people inhabit?


Not sure, let me ask your wife when she gets out of the shower.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not sure, let me ask your wife when she gets out of the shower.


What are you trying to claim she's the cleaning lady or something? Because Sheriff... we all know there ain't no women around cleaning themselves up after sex over at your house.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So cheating on ones wife is not frowned upon in the nutter world you people inhabit?


*Who said anything about " Cheating ".....*
*
Oh ...you are referencing DEMOCRATS voting 
procedures that EQUAL a certain group of *
*humans listed as CRIMINALS.....*


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

tenacious said:


> What are you trying to claim she's the cleaning lady or something? Because Sheriff... we all know there ain't no women around cleaning themselves up after sex over at your house.



*Now Now Tiny " T "....just because you can't afford a cleaning lady...*

*Off you go to clean that mess up on the kitchen floor.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

tenacious said:


> What are you trying to claim she's the cleaning lady or something? Because Sheriff... we all know there ain't no women around cleaning themselves up after sex over at your house.


Before, dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

NFL considering giving teams much higher draft picks if they hire minorities as head coaches or general managers
					

The NFL is considering major changes to the Rooney Rules in an effort to hire more minority coaches and GMs




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2020)

Burr’s alleged conflicts extend beyond his coronavirus-related stock trades
					

The North Carolina senator holds numerous investments in firms regulated by the committees on which he sits.




					www.politico.com


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Burr’s alleged conflicts extend beyond his coronavirus-related stock trades
> 
> 
> The North Carolina senator holds numerous investments in firms regulated by the committees on which he sits.
> ...


Honestly I bet there are some dems who get caught up in this too.  The post Citizens United patronage system the Supreme Court gave us has just lead to systemic corruption.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I bet there are some dems who get caught up in this too.  The post Citizens United patronage system the Supreme Court gave us has just lead to systemic corruption.


They already have been caught up in it. Toast 'em all and get money out of politics!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They already have been caught up in it. Toast 'em all and get money out of politics!


Lets start by outlawing public employee unions.


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lets start by outlawing public employee unions.


I'll agree that a lot of the employee contracts have been managed as give-a-ways used for shoring up votes. But I also know that the American middle class is disappearing, so I'm not interested in supporting union busting or attacks on labor when it comes to first steps.    

Bad leadership is the problem. We've got a corrupt system, where corrupt politicians are making bad deals that put their own interests first. And tax payers are left holding the bag. Getting rid of the unions isn't going to fix any of this.


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'll agree that a lot of the employee contracts have been managed as give-a-ways used for shoring up votes. But I also know that the American middle class is disappearing, so I'm not interested in supporting union busting or attacks on labor when it comes to first steps.
> 
> Bad leadership is the problem. We've got a corrupt system, where corrupt politicians are making bad deals that put their own interests first. And tax payers are left holding the bag. Getting rid of the unions isn't going to fix any of this.



*Getting rid of " Public " Unions would just about solve the problem....!*
*
The footwashing of " Hero's " who are just employees doesn't make the 
belly up over promised California Pension plans look like something
other than a financial carrot to US taxpayers who are funding these
over promised money pits....

When you have Business Owners ( Very Successful I might add ) making
half of what these " Employees " of the State are making upon retirement....
you have what I call an upside down world.....It's NOT supposed to work *
*like that....

When you have retired LEO and FIRE " Employee's " able to pool their *
*collective retirements and form their OWN communities......you have
what I call an upside down world....It's NOT supposed to work like that....

When cities pay out 65 - 75 % of there TOTAL budget on LEO and FIRE....
( That's just a percentage of the Cities/Business employees.. )
you have got a massive problem that WILL NOT GO AWAY without
restructuring.....

No business that I have EVER run can survive on those kinds of percentages...*
*Not one.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They already have been caught up in it. Toast 'em all and get money out of politics!


How about union money?


----------



## espola (May 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lets start by outlawing public employee unions.


Because some people are more equal than others?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about union money?


All money. Google Andrew Yang, then read his policy ideas.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All money. Google Andrew Yang, then read his policy ideas.


Yeah, give everyone money, great strategy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, give everyone money, great strategy.


That is only apart of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is only apart of it.


I don’t think apart is the word you are looking for.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don’t think apart is the word you are looking for.


And I don't care.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is only apart of it.


*How about YOU dig into that BIG FAT Union Pension Plan of YOURS and distribute *
*30 % of it to ALL of the Illegals and Homeless within a 30 mile radius of your
residence.....Now that would be a " Noble " DEMOCRAT move...*
*Go on....Git to the Bank...!

Yur " Buddy " Gov Gavin Gruesome is shovelin shit as I type this....and he is
shovelin fast and hard.....!!*


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *How about YOU dig into that BIG FAT Union Pension Plan of YOURS and distribute *
> *30 % of it to ALL of the Illegals and Homeless within a 30 mile radius of your
> residence.....Now that would be a " Noble " DEMOCRAT move...*
> *Go on....Git to the Bank...!
> ...


And no video of the Gov actually saying this or leaked official government documents- it was all somehow magically uncovered by some guy on the internet? How strange.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2020)

*California’s State and Local Liabilities Total $1.5 Trillion*
By Marc Joffe and Edward Ring
January 3, 2019
We estimate that California’s total state and local government debt as of June 30, 2017 totaled just over $1.5 trillion. That total includes all outstanding bonds, loans, and other long-term liabilities, along with the officially reported unfunded liability for other post-employment benefits (primarily retiree healthcare), as well as unfunded pension liabilities.
This represents a rise of about $200 billion – or 15% – over our last debt analysis, in January 2017.
Our findings may appear to contradict reports that suggest a state budget surplus of about $9 billion. But the state’s spare cash and rainy day funds pale before the mountain of long-term liabilities that California governments at all levels have accumulated. Moreover, if the stock market drops, personal income tax and capital gains tax revenue will decline precipitously, wiping out these surpluses.
Our analysis differs from government reporting in a few ways, the most significant of which is governments’ use of a very generous expected rate of return on their pension fund investments. Using a more accurate rate, we calculate the total of unfunded pensions in California at $846 billion – $530 billion more than the official estimate of $316 billion. But even using only the officially reported estimates, California’s state and local governments are about $1.0 trillion in debt.
entire article:




__





						California’s State and Local Liabilities Total $1.5 Trillion
					

We estimate that California’s total state and local government debt as of June 30, 2017 totaled just over $1.5 trillion. That total includes all outstanding bonds, loans, and other long-term liabilities, along with the officially reported unfunded liability for other post-employment benefits...




					californiapolicycenter.org


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2020)

Informing and improving public policy through independent, objective, nonpartisan research


Nearly one in nine Californians is a member of a public pension program.
More than 4.6 million Californians are members of state and local pension plans, according to the State Controller’s Office. Most members (76%) belong to the state systems: the California Public Employees’ Retirement System (CalPERS), the California State Teachers’ Retirement System (CalSTRS), and the University of California pension system. The remaining members belong to more than 100 local, special district, and other pension plans.
California’s largest public pensions have significant unfunded liabilities.
The largest funds at CalPERS and CalSTRS have reported gaps of more than $138.9 billion and $107.3 billion, respectively, between their estimated obligations to retirees and the current value of their assets. Since 2008, these unfunded liabilities have grown by more than $103 billion for CalPERS and $84 billion for CalSTRS. In 2016, 70% of California’s public pension liabilities were covered by assets, ranking 26th in the nation. Among other large states, New York ranked 4th (91%), Florida ranked 13th (79%), and Texas ranked 19th (73%).
California’s local governments are especially affected by volatility in pension costs.
At least half of the employer contributions to state retirement systems in California come from local governments, which have smaller budgets and fewer ways to generate revenue when faced with higher pension costs. For example, pension contributions in Stockton rose from $6.8 million in 2002 to $41.5 million in 2017. One estimate suggests city pension costs will nearly double and reach up to 16% of general fund budgets by 2024–25. 

entire article:








						Public Pensions in California
					

State and local governments face large and growing pension obligations. This fact sheet provides a snapshot of California’s public pensions and liabilities, their impact on local budgets, and policy changes that aim to tackle rising costs.




					www.ppic.org


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2020)

*California’s pension debt cannot be ignored*
By JOE NATION |
PUBLISHED: September 24, 2019 at 11:22 a.m. | UPDATED: September 24, 2019 at 11:22 a.m.
A decade ago, at Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger’s request, I supervised a graduate student team that performed a comprehensive analysis of public pensions in California.

The goal was to calculate California’s pension debt, the difference between assets and liabilities.

The team’s conclusions: the unfunded liability was over $500 billion—seven times the number officially reported. That was in 2008.

The student team recommended several actions to lawmakers and pension managers. Almost all were ignored.

Over time, it has become clear that the students’ analysis was spot on. Public pension debt  doubled to more than $1.052 trillion in 2017, the last year of complete data.

Based on recently-reported public pension assets and estimated liabilities, that figure is now more than $1.109 trillion, an increase of $56 billion. That translates into $81,300 of pension debt per California household.

There are arguments about whether the students use of what economists would call a “market basis” to measure pension debt is too conservative. In short, a market basis uses accepted economic and finance principles to estimate liabilities.

But even figures reported by California’s pension systems on a more optimist “actuarial” basis produces the same trendline. Debt per household today is almost $22,800, compared with less than $8,000 when students submitted their work in 2010.

What is remarkable about this trend is that pension debt has continued to climb even as the stock market has soared.

The S&P 500 index, about 800 in early 2010, is now over 3,000. And yet over the last decade, public pension funded ratios, measured by assets divided by liabilities, have moved up only slightly.

The funded ratio for California Public Employees’ Retirement System’s Public Employees’ Retirement Fund was 60.8% in 2009. Now, it’s an estimated 72.6%.

This, unfortunately, isn’t the most alarming news.

No one knows if or when a recession will hit the global or U.S. economies, but we are due.  Another Great Recession-like downturn in the U.S. stock market could push California’s public pension system assets from $918 billion today to just over $700 billion.

The average funded ratio for all public pensions in California would fall from 75% to 56.4% on an actuarial basis, meaning pensions would have just over 50 cents for every dollar in obligations.

Remember that this is the optimistic scenario.

The average funded ratio on a market basis would fall from 45.7% today to 34.4%, or 34 cents on every dollar owed.

Pension debt would climb from $311 billion today to $543 billion on an actuarial basis. On a market basis, pension debt would climb to $1.341 trillion, or nearly $100,000 per household.

A repeat of the Great Recession may be unlikely, but then again, we didn’t expect a sharp decline in 2008-2009.

Even a mini-recession in which pension systems’ assets fall by one-half Great Recession levels would be a horrible development. Schools and municipal governments, already cutting programs and services despite strong revenues, would be forced to cut even further. 

Taxpayers would be asked to chip in more.  And public employees, especially those in areas where the economy remains weak, would face layoffs, salary cuts, and in some scenarios, reductions in retirement benefits.

entire article:








						California’s pension debt cannot be ignored
					

Public pension debt will continue to grow.  K-12 classroom funds and municipal services will continue to be cut. Legislative attempts at reform barely made a dent in the problem overall.




					www.ocregister.com


----------



## espola (May 19, 2020)

Woman behind ‘Roe v. Wade’ said in a ‘deathbed confession’ that conservatives paid her to lie about her conversion
					

"Jane Roe," the plaintiff in the landmark 1973 Supreme Court ruling legalizing abortion, admitted in a deathbed confession that she faked her conversion later in life to oppose legal abortion.Norma McCorvey, who died in 2017, became known as Jane Roe after suing for the right to get a legal and...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2020)

tenacious said:


> And no video of the Gov actually saying this or leaked official government documents- it was all somehow magically uncovered by some guy on the internet? How strange.



*You're not very bright at all are you Tiny " T ".....*
*Try and reread the post you commented on.....*
*My goodness....How strange !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Woman behind ‘Roe v. Wade’ said in a ‘deathbed confession’ that conservatives paid her to lie about her conversion
> 
> 
> "Jane Roe," the plaintiff in the landmark 1973 Supreme Court ruling legalizing abortion, admitted in a deathbed confession that she faked her conversion later in life to oppose legal abortion.Norma McCorvey, who died in 2017, became known as Jane Roe after suing for the right to get a legal and...
> ...


“I wonder how many abortions Donald Trump is responsible for,” McCorvey said in the film. “I’m sure he’s lost count, if he can count that high.”


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I wonder how many abortions Donald Trump is responsible for,” McCorvey said
> in the film. “I’m sure he’s lost count, if he can count that high.”


*You know.....that's really a private matter that's none of your f#@king business....
Take care of your own matters and stop worrying about a very successful Businessman/President...!*


----------



## tenacious (May 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're not very bright at all are you Tiny " T ".....*
> *Try and reread the post you commented on.....*
> *My goodness....How strange !*


Dang... coming from a ray of happiness like you, this really hurts no!


----------



## tenacious (May 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *California’s State and Local Liabilities Total $1.5 Trillion*
> By Marc Joffe and Edward Ring
> January 3, 2019
> We estimate that California’s total state and local government debt as of June 30, 2017 totaled just over $1.5 trillion. That total includes all outstanding bonds, loans, and other long-term liabilities, along with the officially reported unfunded liability for other post-employment benefits (primarily retiree healthcare), as well as unfunded pension liabilities.
> ...


So what do you think we should do?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So what do you think we should do?


Let's start with:
Elect more politicians like Grey Davis
Add another tax on gasoline
Tax the upper 49% more.
Give illegal aliens medical benefits and voting rights
Tax the internet and those that use it


----------



## tenacious (May 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's start with:
> Elect more politicians like Grey Davis
> Add another tax on gasoline
> Tax the upper 49% more.
> ...


Gray Davis.  Hmm... he was the governor when I was in high-school. In the interest of having a meaningful dialogue, let me put it differently.  Do you think these retirement packages should be honored?

I heard McConnell saying that states should declare bankruptcy. Do you agree that this is the solution? Not saying dems have all the answers here, but not sure the Republican's have better ideas on how to get us out of this hole.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Gray Davis.  Hmm... he was the governor when I was in high-school. In the interest of having a meaningful dialogue, let me put it differently.  Do you think these retirement packages should be honored?
> 
> I heard McConnell saying that states should declare bankruptcy. Do you agree that this is the solution? Not saying dems have all the answers here, but not sure the Republican's have better ideas on how to get us out of this hole.


One should know the history of how we got where we are today...

From the LA Times
*It was a deal that wasn’t supposed to cost taxpayers an extra dime. Now the state’s annual tab is in the billions, and the cost keeps climbing.*
By JACK DOLAN
SEPT. 18, 2016

With the stroke of a pen, California Gov. Gray Davis signed legislation that gave prison guards, park rangers, Cal State professors and other state employees the kind of retirement security normally reserved for the wealthy.

More than 200,000 civil servants became eligible to retire at 55 — and in many cases collect more than half their highest salary for life. California Highway Patrol officers could retire at 50 and receive as much as 90% of their peak pay for as long as they lived.

Proponents sold the measure in 1999 with the promise that it would impose no new costs on California taxpayers. The state employees’ pension fund, they said, would grow fast enough to pay the bill in full.

They were off — by billions of dollars — and taxpayers will bear the consequences for decades to come.
Entire article:








						How a pension deal went wrong and cost California taxpayers billions
					

It was a deal that wasn't supposed to cost taxpayers an extra dime. Now California's annual tab is in the billions, and the cost keeps climbing.




					www.latimes.com
				




Here's another article on this subject.








						Time for California’s Unions to Get Serious About Pension Reform - California Globe
					

An independent contractor in California has 12.4 percent withheld by the Social Security Trust Fund, and for that, they may expect a maximum of $45,480 if




					californiaglobe.com


----------



## tenacious (May 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> One should know the history of how we got where we are today...
> 
> From the LA Times
> *It was a deal that wasn’t supposed to cost taxpayers an extra dime. Now the state’s annual tab is in the billions, and the cost keeps climbing.*
> ...


Okay. But moving forward, what's your solution?


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay. But moving forward, what's your solution?



*What's your proposal to help ( or ) solution to solve this Financial Black Hole *
*sucking California's Finances Dry....

Think about it and respond with an adult comment/proposal that is reasonable....!*

*PS. It's 1 Trillion and growing very very fast....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So what do you think we should do?


 Get rid of all illegals today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get rid of all illegals today.


Does that include the first lady? Or are her and her chain immigration parents exempt?


----------



## messy (May 20, 2020)

You know who are the dumbest people around?
Those a-holes who go into stores without masks and when told by employees that they have to wear a mask start shouting about freedom.
Why, oh why, is our country so full of idiots?!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2020)

messy said:


> You know who are the dumbest people around?
> Those a-holes who go into stores without masks and when told by employees that they have to wear a mask start shouting about freedom.
> Why, oh why, is our country so full of idiots?!


They do it everywhere. Scene at the airport: 
"yeah I got one in my POCKET!" 
"But sir you need to have it on"
"I don't want to, I'm NOT afraid!"
"sorry sir it is company policy, you can't board without it"
""ALRIGHT I'LL WEAR THE GD EFFING MASK ARE YOU HAPPY NOW!!WTF!!"
This was with the captain looking at paperwork hearing it all.
 Captain, "Sir? You need to settle down"
"EFF YOU BUDDY!"
Captain, "Sir, you won't be boarding this flight"
Some people don't understand that not everyone thinks being a whiny, wannabe bully is cute.


----------



## messy (May 20, 2020)

Why can’t Republican leadership keep us safe from Al Qaeda on our shores? This President doesn’t seem to know who the bad guys are...do he and his people not know that 15 of the 19 9/11 hijackers were Saudi?

The Saudi military trainee who killed three US sailors and wounded several others in a terror attack last year on a military base in Pensacola, Florida, was a longtime associate of al Qaeda who had communicated with operatives from the group as recently as the night before the shooting, the Justice Department and the FBI announced Monday.

US investigators uncovered the al Qaeda connection after the FBI broke through the encryption protecting the Saudi attacker's iPhones and have been able to use the information on the devices to carry out a recent counterterrorism operation in Yemen, Attorney General William Barr and FBI Director Christopher Wray said at a news conference.


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Why can’t Republican leadership keep us safe from Al Qaeda on our shores? This President doesn’t seem to know who the bad guys are...do he and his people not know that 15 of the 19 9/11 hijackers were Saudi?
> 
> The Saudi military trainee who killed three US sailors and wounded several others in a terror attack last year on a military base in Pensacola, Florida, was a longtime associate of al Qaeda who had communicated with operatives from the group as recently as the night before the shooting, the Justice Department and the FBI announced Monday.
> 
> US investigators uncovered the al Qaeda connection after the FBI broke through the encryption protecting the Saudi attacker's iPhones and have been able to use the information on the devices to carry out a recent counterterrorism operation in Yemen, Attorney General William Barr and FBI Director Christopher Wray said at a news conference.


*REPUBLICANS = WAR CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (May 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> *REPUBLICANS = WAR CRIMINALS*


Is Cheney in jail yet?


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Is Cheney in jail yet?


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay. But moving forward, what's your solution?


Crickets...


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Crickets...


P.s. Isn't it a bit weird that there isn't even a worthwhile contemporary Republican thought you can find to cut and paste, regarding fixes for this major crisis the state is facing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that include the first lady? Or are her and her chain immigration parents exempt?


No, they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> P.s. Isn't it a bit weird that there isn't even a worthwhile contemporary Republican thought you can find to cut and paste, regarding fixes for this major crisis the state is facing?


So you people fuck up the state and expect republicans to fix it?
Baltimore, Chicago, New Jersey, New York, Virginia, Michigan.
Cities and states run by libs are a mess.


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you people fuck up the state and expect republicans to fix it?
> Baltimore, Chicago, New Jersey, New York, Virginia, Michigan.
> Cities and states run by libs are a mess.


Right. So the choice this fall for you is between a Democratic party whose ideas are bad and a Republican party who have no ideas? Yikes.

Anyway, seems to me there are maker states, and taker states.  When the rubber hits the road, if the worlds 5th biggest economy goes into a recession it will bring everything down with it.


----------



## messy (May 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you people fuck up the state and expect republicans to fix it?
> Baltimore, Chicago, New Jersey, New York, Virginia, Michigan.
> Cities and states run by libs are a mess.


Joe is going to fix it himself...

GOP House candidate demeans Muslims and compares Dreamers to pedophiles

In the recently uncovered posts, Howze accused the Clintons of leaving “a trail of bodies as long as the Mississippi River behind them.” He compared recipients of the Obama-era Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program to pedophiles: “Surely they understand that pedophiles are ‘dreamers’ too.” Addressing the Black Lives Matter movement in a post, he wrote: “As a culture 95% percent of you vote in lock step for the same political party who held you as physical slaves and now wish to keep you as political slaves unable to effect any real change for the better.”


----------



## espola (May 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Joe is going to fix it himself...
> 
> GOP House candidate demeans Muslims and compares Dreamers to pedophiles
> 
> In the recently uncovered posts, Howze accused the Clintons of leaving “a trail of bodies as long as the Mississippi River behind them.” He compared recipients of the Obama-era Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program to pedophiles: “Surely they understand that pedophiles are ‘dreamers’ too.” Addressing the Black Lives Matter movement in a post, he wrote: “As a culture 95% percent of you vote in lock step for the same political party who held you as physical slaves and now wish to keep you as political slaves unable to effect any real change for the better.”


"same political party" sounds like 4nos logic.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay. But moving forward, what's your solution?


I'll be here max 2 more years...then I'm gone.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> P.s. Isn't it a bit weird that there isn't even a worthwhile contemporary Republican thought you can find to cut and paste, regarding fixes for this major crisis the state is facing?


The Democrats fucked it up, let the Democrats fix it...they're obviously smarter, have better ideas and don't give a flying rats ass what the Republicans have to say one way or the other....
You must be a Democrat td.....


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'll be here max 2 more years...then I'm gone.


Okay. Although before you go, let me point out that no one writes songs about living in whatever budget friendly place you're going. They do write songs about California.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay. Although before you go, let me point out that no one writes songs about living in whatever budget friendly place you're going. They do write songs about California.


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Democrats fucked it up, let the Democrats fix it...they're obviously smarter, have better ideas and don't give a flying rats ass what the Republicans have to say one way or the other....
> You must be a Democrat td.....


I remember when you were the guy ready to go to the mat to defend W. Policy, charts, think tank op-eds... you were always in the thick of it.  
It's got to be hard for you to observe what your party has become over the last several years.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I remember when you were the guy ready to go to the mat to defend W. Policy, charts, think tank op-eds... you were always in the thick of it.
> It's got to be hard for you to observe what your party has become over the last several years.


W's Daddy was the last Republican President who deserved the title.


----------



## messy (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay. Although before you go, let me point out that no one writes songs about living in whatever budget friendly place you're going. They do write songs about California.


Everybody loves it here. That’s why they all move here. If you’re retiring on a fixed income, then maybe you gotta go. North Carolina sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay. Although before you go, let me point out that no one writes songs about living in whatever budget friendly place you're going. They do write songs about California.


I've been in SoCal sixty years...it's too crowded, taxes are to high, regulations and red tape are mind numbing, and it's full of beggers or folks that pretend to care but don't.
There are plenty of songs about places other than Calif....not that it matters.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I remember when you were the guy ready to go to the mat to defend W. Policy, charts, think tank op-eds... you were always in the thick of it.
> It's got to be hard for you to observe what your party has become over the last several years.


Not sure what W has to do with the f'd up situation the Democrats have created here California...
It's been hard to observe what politics has become over the last several years, regardless of party....
Set term limits for Congress - state & national.


----------



## messy (May 21, 2020)

That’s two terrorist incidents on our soil in the last year. We need national leadership that can keep us safe!









						Active shooter ‘neutralized’ at Naval Air Station Corpus Christi, 1 sailor hurt
					

An active shooter at Naval Air Station Corpus Christi was “neutralized” Thursday morning, according to Navy personnel on the grounds.



					www.google.com


----------



## espola (May 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've been in SoCal sixty years...it's too crowded, taxes are to high, regulations and red tape are mind numbing, and it's full of beggers or folks that pretend to care but don't.
> There are plenty of songs about places other than Calif....not that it matters.







It's a haiku.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've been in SoCal sixty years...it's too crowded, taxes are to high, regulations and red tape are mind numbing, and it's full of beggers or folks that pretend to care but don't.
> There are plenty of songs about places other than Calif....not that it matters.


So when you leave us, you will help reduce a couple of those problems.  Thank you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2020)

espola said:


> So when you leave us, you will help reduce a couple of those problems.  Thank you.


You're welcome...
Magoo when I leave nothing will change, it will remain crowded, over taxed and assholes like you who pretend to care but don't
will be plentiful.
I just won't have to put up with the likes of you.
Fuck you.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s two terrorist incidents on our soil in the last year. We need national leadership that can keep us safe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Navy training in firearms was pretty limited - a half day in boot camp in an indoor shooting range that looked like a converted bowling alley.  We each got to shoot a clip of small caliber rifle and a blank round from a .45 handgun.  I was disappointed because I was at the top of my NRA marksmanship class a few years before.  After that was a one-day counter-insurgency training at Pt. Mugu (we were supposed to defend the front gate from hippies invading from LA) which included actually firing M1s on a firing range.  On other training days we fixed bayonets and proved that sailors can't march (that's why we had Marines).  

On the other hand, we had 16-inch guns to call up when we really needed them.


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're welcome...
> Magoo when I leave nothing will change, it will remain crowded, over taxed and assholes like you who pretend to care but don't
> will be plentiful.
> I just won't have to put up with the likes of you.
> Fuck you.


I was scrolling down and saw you'd liked one of Espola's post, and for a second or two I thought you and E were going to have a nice moment.  

Guess I should have known better.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I was scrolling down and saw you'd liked one of Espola's post, and for a second or two I thought you and E were going to have a nice moment.
> 
> Guess I should have known better.


The last sentence in lying eyes post was him talking to himself in the mirror.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I was scrolling down and saw you'd liked one of Espola's post, and for a second or two I thought you and E were going to have a nice moment.
> 
> Guess I should have known better.


He was wishing sexual congress for me.  What could be friendlier?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay. Although before you go, let me point out that no one writes songs about living in whatever budget friendly place you're going. They do write songs about California.


How many songs have you heard?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)

"Give me a T for Texas..
Give me a T for Tennessee.."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)




----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


My friend... are missing the sarcasm in these songs. 
Second could you imagine the California "white-bread" Lion, hanging out with a bunch of good ol' boys in Mississippi? Lions not a bad guy, the good ol' boys are not bad guys. Just I'm having a bit of trouble imagining they have enough overlap to have any thing in common to talk about.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> My friend... are missing the sarcasm in these songs.
> Second could you imagine the California "white-bread" Lion, hanging out with a bunch of good ol' boys in Mississippi? Lions not a bad guy, the good ol' boys are not bad guys. Just I'm having a bit of trouble imagining they have enough overlap to have any thing in common to talk about.


I know LE.
He is a good ol' boy.
He's my friend.
I dont know you.
Not sure I want to.


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know LE.
> He is a good ol' boy.
> He's my friend.
> I dont know you.
> Not sure I want to.


Obviously given the number of times I had a good laugh at your expense in here, back when I was a partisan hack, has hurt your feelings. For that I am sorry. 

As to the rest, Lion go to Mississippi. Just don't act surprised when you find out that in today's poisoned political atmosphere they are anti-California and hate you just as much as they hate me.  I would say this is friendly advice but it sounds like we're not friends, so that name doesn't seem to fit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know LE.
> He is a good ol' boy.
> He's my friend.
> I dont know you.
> Not sure I want to.


You've met him personally?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've met him personally?


Ive met him.
Ive watched soccer games with him, and Ive had a few beers with him.
He's a great guy with great kids.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Obviously given the number of times I had a good laugh at your expense in here, back when I was a partisan hack, has hurt your feelings. For that I am sorry.
> 
> As to the rest, Lion go to Mississippi. Just don't act surprised when you find out that in today's poisoned political atmosphere they are anti-California and hate you just as much as they hate me.  I would say this is friendly advice but it sounds like we're not friends, so that name doesn't seem to fit.


You are mistaken, at best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive met him.
> Ive watched soccer games with him, and Ive had a few beers with him.
> He's a great guy with great kids.


Why is always angry?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Joe is going to fix it himself...
> 
> GOP House candidate demeans Muslims and compares Dreamers to pedophiles
> 
> In the recently uncovered posts, Howze accused the Clintons of leaving “a trail of bodies as long as the Mississippi River behind them.” He compared recipients of the Obama-era Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program to pedophiles: “Surely they understand that pedophiles are ‘dreamers’ too.” Addressing the Black Lives Matter movement in a post, he wrote: “As a culture 95% percent of you vote in lock step for the same political party who held you as physical slaves and now wish to keep you as political slaves unable to effect any real change for the better.”


Joe Biden just said the very same thing,”if you vote for Trump you ain’t black.”
Why did you bring the goat fucking towel heads into this?


----------



## espola (May 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Joe Biden just said the very same thing,”if you vote for Trump you ain’t black.”
> Why did you bring the goat fucking towel heads into this?


Racist.


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does that include the first lady? Or are her and her chain immigration parents exempt?


*God are you envious and jealous.....*
*
Go ahead and cut a picture out of her, the " Blue Porta Potty " is available *
*for a good willy whippin.... it's just waitin for ya...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody loves it here. That’s why they all move here. If you’re retiring on a fixed income, then maybe you gotta go. North Carolina sounds pretty sweet.


Are there illegals there?
Are they fair game?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Racist.


Is goat fucking towel heads a race?


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Racist.


*Awwww.....*
*
The TRUTH hurt old man...the " Racist " portion of
that statement is the TRUTH about BIDEN....your perverted DNC *
*candidate...

You got a little " White " guilt goin on there don't ya...*


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> My friend... are missing the sarcasm in these songs.
> Second could you imagine the California "white-bread" Lion, hanging out with a bunch of good ol' boys in Mississippi? Lions not a bad guy, the good ol' boys are not bad guys. Just I'm having a bit of trouble imagining they have enough overlap to have any thing in common to talk about.



*Good Grief .....you need a road map to make any sense of that " Hillbilly " suck up crap....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are there illegals there?
> Are they fair game?


You buy meat? You just supported the hiring of "illegals".


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You buy meat? You just supported the hiring of "illegals".



*Well F#@K ME......*

*They look all COVID-19 to me....



















According to the DEMOCRATS, they are Humans who reside in AMERICA...

Where's the " Illegal "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Well F#@K ME......*
> 
> *They look all COVID-19 to me....
> 
> ...


Exactly, humans aren't illegal.


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Well F#@K ME......
> 
> They look all COVID-19 to me....
> 
> ...





> Click to expand...


Just out of curiosity... when you look at these photos, what is it that you see that tells you which people are illegal and which are not?


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2020)

I'm almost feeling bad for Jeff Sessions...








						Sessions fires back at Trump over recusal: ‘I did my duty & you’re damn fortunate I did”
					

Former Attorney General Jeff Sessions shot back at President Trump over his decision to recuse himself from the Justice Department’s Russia investigation, offering a rare rebuke of a president he’s…




					thehill.com


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, humans aren't illegal.


*I do believe YOU and YOURS refer to those " Workers " as ILLEGAL ALIENS.....*

*Am I Right.....!*


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Just out of curiosity... when you look at these photos, what is it that you see that tells you which people are illegal and which are not?


*Just out of curiosity Tiny " T "......where did " I " state that....!*


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Just out of curiosity Tiny " T "......where did " I " state that....!*


Sorry no. I was trying to follow along and got confused.


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2020)

I try and stay away from the identity politics for the most part.  However this is one of the issues where I'd probably side with progressives on pushing for more clean energy standards for exactly the reasons stated in this article.









						Black people are dying from coronavirus — air pollution is one of the main culprits
					

During the turmoil of the coronavirus pandemic, we’re hearing often from our leaders that “we’re all in this together.” While true, some of us are in it more than others; black Americans are dying …




					thehill.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I try and stay away from the identity politics for the most part.  However this is one of the issues where I'd probably side with progressives on pushing for more clean energy standards for exactly the reasons stated in this article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but that is a huge part of what trumpist cite as what he has accomplished, lessening regulations so business can thrive. aka pollute unabated . . . and guess who lives in the areas most effected (live downstream)?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes but that is a huge part of what trumpist cite as what he has accomplished, lessening regulations so business can thrive. aka pollute unabated . . . and guess who lives in the areas most effected (live downstream)?


liar


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes but that is a huge part of what trumpist cite as what he has accomplished, lessening regulations so business can thrive. aka pollute unabated . . . and guess who lives in the areas most effected (live downstream)?


Imagine what would happen to the Inland Empire if the rest of the LA basins' air pollution didn't blow in that direction.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Imagine what would happen to the Inland Empire if the rest of the LA basins' air pollution didn't blow in that direction.


The emission standards sure helped clean up the air. Imagine if we go backwards and eliminate them? How much more traffic is there now? LA will become even more uninhabitable than it is now!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The emission standards sure helped clean up the air. Imagine if we go backwards and eliminate them? How much more traffic is there now? LA will become even more uninhabitable than it is now!


I wonder how much pollution would decline if we got rid of Illegals?
10/20%?
That would be YUGE.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder how much pollution would decline if we got rid of Illegals?
> 10/20%?
> That would be YUGE.


Let me see if I follow. Rather then any sort of leadership toward protecting air quality for a huge swath of the (affordable housing starved) Greater Los Angeles region into desirable place to live... your plan in to start arresting and deporting the regions dishwashers and lawn care engineers?

Isn't this the sort of tone def politics as usual that swept an outsider like Trump into office? Wouldn't it be funny if it's also why he's ends as a one term president. It would almost be like one of those divinely inspired Greek-drama twists of fate type things.   haha.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Let me see if I follow. Rather then any sort of leadership toward protecting air quality for a huge swath of the (affordable housing starved) Greater Los Angeles region... your plan is to start arresting and deporting the regions dishwashers and lawn care engineers?
> 
> Isn't this the sort of tone def politics as usual that swept an outsider like Trump into office? Wouldn't it be funny if it's also why he's ends as a one term president. It would almost be like one of those divinely inspired Greek-drama twists of fate type things.   haha.


Damn I'm going to have to call the grammer police on myself.  I've reworked this post to make sense above...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Let me see if I follow. Rather then any sort of leadership toward protecting air quality for a huge swath of the (affordable housing starved) Greater Los Angeles region into desirable place to live... your plan in to start arresting and deporting the regions dishwashers and lawn care engineers?
> 
> Isn't this the sort of tone def politics as usual that swept an outsider like Trump into office? Wouldn't it be funny if it's also why he's ends as a one term president. It would almost be like one of those divinely inspired Greek-drama twists of fate type things.   haha.


Almost.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Damn I'm going to have to call the grammer police on myself.  I've reworked this post to make sense above...


You are getting emotional, you know that white is a killer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

Guilt


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are getting emotional, you know that white is a killer.


The white?  Who is drunk now...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2020)

I wonder if this bitch is a lib?
No I don’t, gotta be.








						Video of white woman calling police on black man in Central Park goes viral and her dog gets taken away
					

He says he simply asked her to put a leash on her dog




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## messy (May 26, 2020)

I like the way the government, while telling people they have to be locked down, also makes sure that labor (ie the people who work for a living), even though they can’t earn for a few months, still has to pay rent and mortgages to capital (capital, of course, earns without working). Even if you’re relieved now from paying, it accrues as more debt.

This must be because the governor is a commie, right Stupid Ricky? Is this stuff over your head?


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

messy said:


> I like the way the government, while telling people they have to be locked down, also makes sure that labor (ie the people who work for a living), even though they can’t earn for a few months, still has to pay rent and mortgages to capital (capital, of course, earns without working). Even if you’re relieved now from paying, it accrues as more debt.
> 
> This must be because the governor is a commie, right Stupid Ricky? Is this stuff over your head?


*It appears YOU stuffed your head waaaaaay up your rear while in basic economics/government....*


----------



## messy (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 7323


Pretty crazy stuff.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 7323


Four cops present at the scene have been fired, but the bodycam videos have not yet been made public.

A thought occurred to me when I first read about this - how much trouble would a citizen have gotten into if he had done the right thing and tackled the cop who was killing another citizen?


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if this bitch is a lib?
> No I don’t, gotta be.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say it depends on what kind of birds the guy was watching. If there are water birds then she's probably conservative as the UES is the most "conservative" part of Manhattan. If it's song birds then they're on the westside, where all the rich liberal people live.

Obviously I think everyone agrees this woman is in the wrong. However as much as I dislike this woman, and find her views distasteful, I'm not sure having her lose her job and making her kids vulnerable to bullying at school... is a constructive long term solution the plague of racism.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Four cops present at the scene have been fired, but the bodycam videos have not yet been made public.
> 
> A thought occurred to me when I first read about this - how much trouble would a citizen have gotten into if he had done the right thing and tackled the cop who was killing another citizen?


That's a really good question. If I was to witness a situation like this, at what point can I step in.


----------



## messy (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'd say it depends on what kind of birds the guy was watching. If there are water birds then she's probably conservative as the UES is the most "conservative" part of Manhattan. If it's song birds then they're on the westside, where all the rich liberal people live.
> 
> Obviously I think everyone agrees this woman is in the wrong. However as much as I dislike this woman, and find her views distasteful, I'm not sure having her lose her job and making her kids vulnerable to bullying at school... is a constructive long term solution the plague of racism.


You’re right about the long-term solution not being helped. But the nature of things like this is that her life is ruined for the next couple of years at least. Deservedly so. But there’s no call for threats of violence.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re right about the long-term solution not being helped. But the nature of things like this is that her life is ruined for the next couple of years at least. Deservedly so. But there’s no call for threats of violence.


I don't know.  I walk to work everyday across Manhattan (or at least I did) and people say all sorts of crazy things to each other here. In fact the day of this incident I myself was threatened by a homeless guy because he doesn't like white people

I 100% agree we have a problem with race in this country.  And I 100% agree it is something we need to work at fixing.  I just don't believe throwing people away for a coupe years is the path toward that healing.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'd say it depends on what kind of birds the guy was watching. If there are water birds then she's probably conservative as the UES is the most "conservative" part of Manhattan. If it's song birds then they're on the westside, where all the rich liberal people live.
> 
> Obviously I think everyone agrees this woman is in the wrong. However as much as I dislike this woman, and find her views distasteful, I'm not sure having her lose her job and making her kids vulnerable to bullying at school... is a constructive long term solution the plague of racism.


"Doc, it hurts when I do this>"

"Then don't do that."

--Heehaw


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> That's a really good question. If I was to witness a situation like this, at what point can I step in.


People were shouting at the cop to let him up.  Maybe he should have listened.  Maybe one of the other cops present should have said "That's enough".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> People were shouting at the cop to let him up.  Maybe he should have listened.  Maybe one of the other cops present should have said "That's enough".


Cops pay for their own dry cleaning, nuff said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't know.  I walk to work everyday across Manhattan (or at least I did) and people say all sorts of crazy things to each other here. In fact the day of this incident I myself was threatened by a homeless guy because he doesn't like white people
> 
> I 100% agree we have a problem with race in this country.  And I 100% agree it is something we need to work at fixing.  I just don't believe throwing people away for a coupe years is the path toward that healing.


The best thing to do in these cases is get all parties involved together at a neutral site, possibly the police station or court house and under supervision have them all talk it out.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The best thing to do in these cases is get all parties involved together at a neutral site, possibly the police station or court house and under supervision have them all talk it out.


I predict there will be a lot of talking in a court house.


----------



## messy (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't know.  I walk to work everyday across Manhattan (or at least I did) and people say all sorts of crazy things to each other here. In fact the day of this incident I myself was threatened by a homeless guy because he doesn't like white people
> 
> I 100% agree we have a problem with race in this country.  And I 100% agree it is something we need to work at fixing.  I just don't believe throwing people away for a coupe years is the path toward that healing.


She offered him up for death by cop because he had the nerve to be a black man complaining about an off-leash dog. The world now knows about it. I don’t have a problem with her either going to jail or becoming a social pariah for the next couple of years. She earned it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

messy said:


> She offered him up for death by cop because he had the nerve to be a black man complaining about an off-leash dog. The world now knows about it. I don’t have a problem with her either going to jail or becoming a social pariah for the next couple of years. She earned it.


Word!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

Any interaction with police is a 50/50 thing, but if you are a person of color the odds go WAY down you are going home right away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Any interaction with police is a 50/50 thing, but if you are a person of color the odds go WAY down you are going home right away.


Listen to the police and do what they say.


----------



## messy (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Listen to the police and do what they say.


The results of failing to obey are color-coded.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

messy said:


> The results of failing to obey are color-coded.


Maybe, but still a good idea.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

messy said:


> She offered him up for death by cop because he had the nerve to be a black man complaining about an off-leash dog. The world now knows about it. I don’t have a problem with her either going to jail or becoming a social pariah for the next couple of years. She earned it.


Maybe if there was some sort of huge power disparity between the two I'd agree with you. But we're talking about two rich people arguing in central park over a dog.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2020)

For what it's worth...



https://www.npr.org/2019/07/26/745731839/new-study-says-white-police-officers-are-not-more-likely-to-shoot-minority-suspe

*NATIONAL*
*New Study Says White Police Officers Are Not More Likely To Shoot Minority Suspects*
July 26, 20195:21 PM ET

A new peer-reviewed study of fatal police shootings says that white officers are not more likely to shoot and kill minority suspects. Critics contend it doesn't address racial disparities by police.

ARI SHAPIRO, HOST:

When you look at the number of police shootings in relation to the population, you find that people of color are shot and killed more often than white people. The reason for that disparity has been intensely debated for years, especially since an unarmed black teenager was shot and killed in Ferguson, Mo. almost five years ago.

There has been one recurring theory, that white cops are more likely to shoot black people because of racial bias. Now a new study is challenging that conclusion. NPR's Martin Kaste has more.

MARTIN KASTE, BYLINE: Since the Ferguson protests of 2014, we've learned a lot more about fatal shootings by the police. News organizations started collecting their own data on shootings to make up for incomplete federal stats, and academics started building on that. Michigan State University psychologist Joseph Cesario is part of a group that looked at fatal shootings in 2015. They added in the race of the police, and then did a statistical analysis.

JOSEPH CESARIO: The race of a police officer did not predict the race of the citizen shot. In other words, black officers were just as likely to shoot black citizens as white officers were.

KASTE: Other studies have looked at this question, but this one comes closest to being a nationwide analysis. It's also getting extra attention because it's in a prestigious peer-reviewed journal, the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences. And that puzzles Philip Atiba Goff.

PHILIP ATIBA GOFF: I'm a bit surprised that this made its way into PNAS given what they actually found.

KASTE: Goff is a prominent researcher in issues of race and criminal justice and the co-founder of the Center for Policing Equity. He says he applauds the authors for bringing in new data and trying a new approach, but he doesn't think they came up with much.

GOFF: It doesn't do very much to move us towards an understanding of how much are police responsible for racial disparities. And the things it does sort of lead us to are things that we already knew.

KASTE: For instance, he says if the study is aiming to debunk the assumption that white cops shoot people for racist reasons while black cops don't, he says that's a strawman because no one in his field actually thinks that.

GOFF: Racism is not a thing that white people can have and black people can't. And nobody's research would suggest that it does. That's a really wild premise based in no research that no serious scientist should be able to say out loud and then get it published.

KASTE: But the paper's lead author, David J. Johnson of the University of Maryland, says some academics do make that assumption, especially in his field, psychology. And he believes the same assumption is being made by the media.

DAVID J JOHNSON: I think that you see that in reporting on individual shootings, where they'll mention the race of the officer. And the reason that they mention that is because it's perceived as being relevant. So what we did was, for the first time, tested that assumption.

KASTE: Johnson takes pains to say that this study is not trying to deny the role of race. Instead, what they're trying to do is narrow down where it's having its effect on policing. He says it also raises some questions about a common fix for biased policing, the push to hire more minority officers because if this study is right, just hiring more black cops will not mean fewer black people get shot. And that fits with what implicit bias trainers say.

LORIE FRIDELL: People can have biases against their own demographic groups. Women can have biases about women. Blacks can have biases about blacks. It is incorrect to assume that any issue of bias in policing is brought to us by white males.

KASTE: Lorie Fridell is a criminologist as well as a bias trainer. She says academics have been wrestling with this question for decades, and this latest paper is not about to settle things.

FRIDELL: The defenders of police, of course, will cherry-pick the studies that show no bias. And the other side will cherry-pick the ones that do. But we don't have any definitive studies on this.

KASTE: She thinks people should be more open to the idea that bias and demographics can both play a role. And that's something that the authors of the paper and their critics both seem to agree on.

The real question here is not whether race is a factor in police shootings, but when? Is it beforehand in all the things that might lead up to a shooting, such as drug laws or racial profiling? Or does it come down to the skin color of the individual cop holding the gun?

Martin Kaste, NPR News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> https://www.npr.org/2019/07/26/745731839/new-study-says-white-police-officers-are-not-more-likely-to-shoot-minority-suspe
> 
> *NATIONAL*
> *New Study Says White Police Officers Are Not More Likely To Shoot Minority Suspects*
> ...


"peer review" might as well ask fossil fuel executives about global warming . . . and what about putting all of ones weight on someones throat? It's OK his bud trump will pardon him and get him on the team!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "peer review" might as well ask fossil fuel executives about global warming . . . and what about putting all of ones weight on someones throat? It's OK his bud trump will pardon him and get him on the team!


Didn't read nor comprehend what the article was about, you continue removing any doubt....then you finish your nonsense with pathological blather.


----------



## messy (May 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lion, you stupid old coot.
Not only do you jump to the defense of racist cops when they are not the subject of discussion, but you post an entirely irrelevant article saying that black cops my be just as racist against black people as white cops are.
Thanks for the info, dipshit. Now go back under your rock.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had thought the push was toward community policing was a really positive development, but from the sounds of this article that doesn't work as well as was hoped.
Honestly I don't know where we go next. Here in NYC there has been a huge push to release prisoners from the jails, and wow have the crime rates jumped. So this is another area where the government (both dems and republicans) seems to have run out of workable ideas.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Listen to the police and do what they say.


Floyd was unconscious.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The best thing to do in these cases is get all parties involved together at a neutral site, possibly the police station or court house and under supervision have them all talk it out.


If charges are =brought against the cops, don't be surprised to see their lawyers advance the theory that since Lloyd was being arrested for suspicion of committing a felony, then he is guilty of his own murder.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 329208, member: 3299"


View attachment 7323
/QUOTE


*The one on the left was a TOOL who further created/fomented/seeded the callous Democrat no regard *
*for freedom/life attitude displayed on the right........
Just ask the Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey (Democrat).
Just ask the Minnesota Gov Tim Waltz (Democrat).*
*Just ask New York Gov Andrew Cuomo (Democrat) how he treats " Human Beings ".....


Date on below attachment Aug 4-2013:








						For decades, Minneapolis police have been accused of racial bias
					

Calls are renewed for oversight, discipline in the wake of two recent cases.




					www.startribune.com
				



*


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Floyd was unconscious.


*Hey SHIT STARTER .....read what REALLY happened before you open your Pie Hole...*


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Any interaction with police is a 50/50 thing, but if you are a person of color the odds go WAY down you are going home right away.


*Oh eat shit bleeding Liberal.....You are NOW Classifying all Police Officers....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

It’s a good thing I am not running this place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Lion, you stupid old coot.
> Not only do you jump to the defense of racist cops when they are not the subject of discussion, but you post an entirely irrelevant article saying that black cops my be just as racist against black people as white cops are.
> Thanks for the info, dipshit. Now go back under your rock.


How do you know they are racist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

BREAKING NEWS: LA protester falls off police car during rally
					

Around 1,000 protesters descended on LA in a Black Lives Matter protest after footage emerged Tuesday showing a white cop kneeling on George Floyd's neck moments before he died in custody.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

*All Hell Broke Loose In Minneapolis and 'Armed Rednecks' Stepped In to Protect Businesses*
Beth Baumann | May 28, 2020 1:39 AM






_Source: Twitter/Screenshot_

Chaos erupted in Minneapolis Wednesday night, with people looting and rioting following the death of George Lloyd, a black man who was killed by a white police officer.



Two men decided to utilize their Second Amendment rights to prevent people from looting nearby stores.

"Basically, you've seen the records the cops keep and the cops are a lot less likely to tread on people's rights when there's other armed Americans with them. So we figured it's about damn time – or at least I figure it's about damn time – for some heavily armed rednecks stood with fellow citizens," the one man explained. 

The two men were asked why they were protecting the particular businesses they were in front of. They said they had been patrolling businesses nearby and ended up in that parking lot because the smoke shop was closed but the owners were having the defend their business. 

"We heard that and figured 'Well, we better get up and go see if these guys need help,'" the second man said, pointing to the smoke shop behind him. "It turns out these guys are out here with machetes and trying to keep looters out of their business because the cops can't get out here. And so, I figured, before there were cops there were Americans. So here we are."

The men referenced the Los Angeles riots in 1992 following the arrest and beating of Rodney King. 

"They were there protecting their own stuff. You got Rooftop Koreans," the first man said, referencing the Korean business owners in L.A. who defended their businesses. 


"Bottom line: justice for George Floyd but I hope they stop looting at some point. If there were more of us, we could stop them from looting," the second man explained. "But it's just us four."

The first man made it very clear that they don't agree with looting and destroying the neighborhood but they agree with protestors wanting justice for George Floyd. 

What these men are doing is a prime example of why the Second Amendment is extremely important and why so many fight to keep it alive. The Rooftop Koreans relied on firearms to protect themselves, their families and their businesses during the Rodney King riots. The same thing is happening in Minneapolis. The police can't be at all places at all times.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *All Hell Broke Loose In Minneapolis and 'Armed Rednecks' Stepped In to Protect Businesses*
> Beth Baumann | May 28, 2020 1:39 AM
> 
> 
> ...


Good ole boys doing the right thing, good for them!


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2020)

espola said:


> If charges are =brought against the cops, don't be surprised to see their lawyers advance the theory that since Lloyd was being arrested for suspicion of committing a felony, then he is guilty of his own murder.


When I see pics of Floyd, he looks huge and I wonder if handcuffs would fit on his wrists. Just based on a single psychology 101 class in college, I can see how when he started pushing back is met by an over reaction by the officers.  They were likely terrified and ended up killing this guy because they lost control.

This make me think maybe the larger issue is how these guys are trained?


----------



## messy (May 28, 2020)

tenacious said:


> When I see pics of Floyd, he looks huge and I wonder if handcuffs would fit on his wrists. Just based on a single psychology 101 class in college, I can see how when he started pushing back is met by an over reaction by the officers.  They were likely terrified and ended up killing this guy because they lost control.
> 
> This make me think maybe the larger issue is how these guys are trained?


I agree with your question but there was nothing “out of control” about those cops. They were very calm and matter of fact as one of them crushed his neck and killed him.


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2020)

messy said:


> I agree with your question but there was nothing “out of control” about those cops. They were very calm and matter of fact as one of them crushed his neck and killed him.


Ugh.  I haven't watched the video because I know it will just get me pissed.  
Lock them up is my vote.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

messy said:


> I agree with your question but there was nothing “out of control” about those cops. They were very calm and matter of fact as one of them crushed his neck and killed him.


They wanted him to die, all 4 of them. The cops just standing there are complicit as well. After a minute or so I think one would say, "ok we got him, lets get him in the car and get him downtown."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Ugh.  I haven't watched the video because I know it will just get me pissed.
> Lock them up is my vote.


At one point Floyd is sitting down handcuffed leaning against a building as calm as can be. He never makes any sudden or threatening moves. He does fall down stepping off the curb. The body cams, if not already lost or destroyed, will tell a lot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

messy said:


> I agree with your question but there was nothing “out of control” about those cops. They were very calm and matter of fact as one of them crushed his neck and killed him.


Crazy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At one point Floyd is sitting down handcuffed leaning against a building as calm as can be. He never makes any sudden or threatening moves. He does fall down stepping off the curb. The body cams, if not already lost or destroyed, will tell a lot.


I guess that depends on if Hillary, Comey, Page or Strok are running the investigation.
You Dick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess that depends on if Hillary, Comey, Page or Strok are running the investigation.
> You Dick.


Watch the footage, images don't lie like you do.


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *All Hell Broke Loose In Minneapolis and 'Armed Rednecks' Stepped In to Protect Businesses*
> Beth Baumann | May 28, 2020 1:39 AM
> 
> 
> ...



*If Law Enforcement was letting " ANTIFA " run amuck as they are/were doing in Minneapolis ....*
*You bet yur ass I'd do the same.....Insurance will only pay for so much.

Think about this....
The Minneapolis Police Dept has a Very Very bad reputation....then that arrogant
SOB Officer kills a man right in plain sight...on video.
Then the Democrat Mayor ( or whom ever " Fires " four officers ) in an attempt to console the public....
Then for " Some curious reason " ANTIFA shows up and just rips the shit out of an area of Minneapolis....
Then the Democrat Gov wants the National Guard deployed ....
Then for " Some curious reason " ANTIFA shows up in downtown LA and wanders onto a highway
and confronts the " CHP " ( Ain't that a circle back after Sacramento a few weeks ago...) damaging
two patrol cars....and a most likely drunken idiot jumps onto one of the cruisers and gets tossed hard...
Then the ( About to be pay reduced LAFD ) has to respond to the Democrat ANTIFA induced injury in*
*a Democrat controlled city, run by a Lunatic Democrat Mayor and City Council....*


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watch the footage, images don't lie like you do.


*What do YOU see in the footage that we AMERICA don't see....?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Maybe if there was some sort of huge power disparity between the two I'd agree with you. But we're talking about two rich people arguing in central park over a dog.











						Amy Cooper allegedly stalked ex-love interest, slammed him for Obama vote
					

A white dog-walker, who called 911 on a black man when he asked her to leash her cocker spaniel in Central Park, allegedly stalked a former love interest and chided him for voting for President Bar…




					nypost.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2020)

Trump blasts Minneapolis mayor, vows military support if needed
					

President Trump took to Twitter early Friday to vow military support for the governor of Minnesota after another night of violent protest in Minneapolis, which included a police station being overrun and set on fire.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Amy Cooper allegedly stalked ex-love interest, slammed him for Obama vote
> 
> 
> A white dog-walker, who called 911 on a black man when he asked her to leash her cocker spaniel in Central Park, allegedly stalked a former love interest and chided him for voting for President Bar…
> ...


We already knew she was trash from how she acted on that video.

What I disagree with is the social justice mob ruining her life to make an example of her on the front page of the news papers. As satisfying as it may feel in the present, I don't think the mob should be "enforcing" norms on society. I agree with the goal, but its ham-handed and going to end up causing more harm then good.


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump blasts Minneapolis mayor, vows military support if needed
> 
> 
> President Trump took to Twitter early Friday to vow military support for the governor of Minnesota after another night of violent protest in Minneapolis, which included a police station being overrun and set on fire.
> ...


Got to say, I'm kind of with Trump on this one.
They don't let us have guns in NYC. So any looters come through my door and I'm toast.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Got to say, I'm kind of with Trump on this one.
> They don't let us have guns in NYC. So any looters come through my door and I'm toast.


Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Amy Cooper allegedly stalked ex-love interest, slammed him for Obama vote
> 
> 
> A white dog-walker, who called 911 on a black man when he asked her to leash her cocker spaniel in Central Park, allegedly stalked a former love interest and chided him for voting for President Bar…
> ...


*Look at you.....a true piece of SHIT...*

*That woman is a dyed in the wool Democrat Racist who donated to 
Barrack Obama, Hillary Clinton and other gutter trash because it was 
the trendy Democrat thing to do....but when asked to leash her dog the*
*TRUE inner Democrat ( RACIST ROOTS ) come out....

Look at the DEMOCRAT/CRIMINAL/RACIST with the dog when calm....*







*Look at the DEMOCRAT/CRIMINAL/RACIST with the dog when confronted with the TRUTH....







TRUE DEMOCRAT...OUT COMES THE RACIST MELANIN DESCRIPTION....
AND WHILE AT IT........STRANGLING HER DOG.....!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

*" White Privilege "

The " Privilege " to wear " White " any time you like as a show of Class !*













__





						The White Attire Tradition | Spelman College
					






					www.spelman.edu


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

Drew Brees Should Indeed Apologize, to All of Us Who Believed He Had a Spine
					

Wednesday was an opportunity for all of us who have admired Drew Brees to be reminded of his strength of character, that he is not just an all-time great quarterback




					townhall.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2020)

Meanwhile back in Minnesota...
Self-proclaimed “heavily armed rednecks” in Minneapolis stood guard against looters who ravaged the city Wednesday night over the death of George Floyd.

Two bearded men with long rifles strapped to their chests told a reporter for the Minnesota Reformer outside a tobacco shop that they supported the protests but not the violence that came with them.

“Basically you see the records that cops keep. And cops are a lot less likely to try and tread on people’s rights when there’s other armed Americans with them,” one of the men says in a video taken by the reporter, Max Nesterak. “I figured it’s about damn time that some heavily armed rednecks stood with fellow citizens.”

https://nypost.com/2020/05/28/armed-rednecks-stave-off-looters-amid-george-floyd-protests/


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*YOU ARE THE BIGGEST RACIST ON THIS FORUM......!!!*

*YOUR " WHITE GUILT " CARRIES SUCH A PUNGENT SMELL IT HAS 
STUNK UP YOUR WHOLE FORUM PERSONA........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *YOU ARE THE BIGGEST RACIST ON THIS FORUM......!!!
> 
> YOUR " WHITE GUILT " CARRIES SUCH A PUNGENT SMELL IT HAS
> STUNK UP YOUR WHOLE FORUM PERSONA........*


Which is it? You need to make up your mind Mr. Dithers.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which is it? You need to make up your mind Mr. Dithers.



*Your Philadelphia " Lawyer " SHIT doesn't work here.....*
*Try some low Intellect DEMOCRAT Forum to pawn off 
you twisted remarks.  You fully comprehend my point and*
*it chaps your sweaty bulbous ass....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

What is this dumb confused cunt doing?






						Chicago sees its deadliest day in 60 years with 18 murders in 24 hours: report | Fox News
					

Bloody Chicago recorded 18 murders on May 31, making it the city’s deadliest day in 60 years.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2020)

*For George Floyd, a complicated life and a notorious death *

HOUSTON (AP) — Years before a bystander’s video of George Floyd’s last moments turned his name into a global cry for justice, Floyd trained a camera on himself.

“I just want to speak to you all real quick,” Floyd says in one video, addressing the young men in his neighborhood who looked up to him. His 6-foot-7 frame crowds the picture.

“I’ve got my shortcomings and my flaws and I ain’t better than nobody else,” he says. “But, man, the shootings that’s going on, I don’t care what ’hood you’re from, where you’re at, man. I love you and God loves you. Put them guns down.”

At the time, Floyd was respected as a man who spoke from hard, but hardly extraordinary, experience. He had nothing remotely like the stature he has gained in death, embraced as a universal symbol of the need to overhaul policing and held up as a heroic everyman.

But the reality of his 46 years on Earth, including sharp edges and setbacks Floyd himself acknowledged, was both much fuller and more complicated.


entire article :









						For George Floyd, a complicated life and a notorious death
					

HOUSTON (AP) — Years before a bystander’s video of George Floyd’s last moments turned his name into a global cry for justice, Floyd trained a camera on himself...




					apnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *For George Floyd, a complicated life and a notorious death *
> 
> HOUSTON (AP) — Years before a bystander’s video of George Floyd’s last moments turned his name into a global cry for justice, Floyd trained a camera on himself.
> 
> ...


He was a man as was his murderer, who apparently held a grudge. He was a man who was murdered because a police officer felt he could get away with it like others have done in the past . . . he still might. 

I want police that arrest people, not torture them, not murder them, not judge them. I want community police that know the people on their beat, not stormtroopers looking for people to beat.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He was a man as was his murderer, who apparently held a grudge. He was a man who was murdered because a police officer felt he could get away with it like others have done in the past . . . he still might.
> 
> I want police that arrest people, not torture them, not murder them, not judge them. I want community police that know the people on their beat, not stormtroopers looking for people to beat.



*You always " Step Over The Problem "...always....!*
*
The problem is PARENTING....Pure and Simple....

Parenting creates respect.
Parenting creates authority.
Parenting creates character.
Parenting creates strength.
Parenting creates honesty.
Parenting creates morals.

With those and a few more you create a foundation of youth
who strive to better themselves and don't sink into the cesspool *
*of criminality that you for some twisted reason seem to admire...

DEMOCRATS = TERRORISTS*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

DEMOCRATS ARE TREASONOUS AND 
MAKING THE POINT DAILY.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You always " Step Over The Problem "...always....!*
> 
> *The problem is PARENTING....Pure and Simple....
> 
> ...


All parents need to do a better job, especially those raising future cops.


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You always " Step Over The Problem "...always....!*
> 
> *The problem is PARENTING....Pure and Simple....
> 
> ...


Hey Nono, do you have any kids that play youth soccer?


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All parents need to do a better job, especially those raising future cops.


*Hold still.....more salt you so desire....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Nono, do you have any kids that play youth soccer?



*Hey " Messy " Financial.....are you receiving " out " what you put into it .......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hold still.....more salt you so desire....*


Salt was an idiot.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Salt was an idiot.


*Another one of your " Party " displays complete Idiocy....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Another one of your " Party " displays complete Idiocy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women scare you don't they?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Walmart replaces all cashiers with self-checkout in one store — and they may roll it out all over the country
					

How will this affect the minimum wage debate?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Women scare you don't they?


They scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

Hillary Clinton lost her appeal, order stands to testify on private server and Benghazi emails
					

Amid the chaos and anarchy across blue-city America that exclusively possessed public attention for the last couple of weeks, it was not hard to miss any other bit of news — especially if that news has not appeared or been even briefly mentione...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They scare the shit out of me.


They can have that effect on men who lack self confidence.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Women scare you don't they?


*Nice try....*
*I'm better with women on one finger than you've been your whole life.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They can have that effect on men who lack self confidence.


*And " Husky Poo Poo.....you ooooze diffidence on just this Forum....*
*
Women are Human Beings....

I treat all Honest TRUTHFUL Human Beings the same...!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2020)

*Justice Department sets execution dates for four federal inmates*

Attorney General William Barr on Monday directed the Federal Bureau of Prisons to schedule the executions of four federal inmates, convicted for murdering children, for July and August by lethal injection.
Daniel Lewis Lee, a one-time white supremacist who killed a family of three, will be put to death in Terre Haute, Indiana, on July 13, the Justice Department said, marking the first federal inmate to be executed since 2003.
The three other federal inmates ordered to be executed in the days and weeks that follow are Wesley Ira Purkey for raping and murdering a 16-year-old girl; Dustin Lee Honken, for shooting and killing five people, including two young girls; Keith Dwayne Nelson for kidnapping, raping and strangling to death a 10-year-old girl.

entire article:








						Justice Department sets execution dates for four federal inmates | CNN Politics
					

The Justice Department has reset execution dates for four convicted murderers who had battled the Trump administration's attempt to revive the use of the federal death penalty after more than 16 years.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 17, 2020)

Do we start ripping the bottles off the shelves now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 17, 2020)

What about this guy? lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They can have that effect on men who lack self confidence.


That’s what your wife tells me.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7720
> 
> Do we start ripping the bottles off the shelves now?


Poor Ricky. Your world is dissolving in front of you. No more Sambo's, minstrel shows, whites-only restrooms. 
Pretty soon, they may be moving into your neighborhood.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

Raheem Sterling Launches 'Time for Change' Anti-Racism Campaign With Star-Studded Video


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What about this guy? lol
> 
> View attachment 7721


How many Quakers do you know? . . . but I'm sure you know 'a' black person, "Oh, look at my African-American over here. Look at him! Are you the greatest?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

An article from one of the best!

Gregory Cheadle, the black man President Donald Trump once described at a rally as “my African American,” is fed up.

After two years of frustration with the president’s rhetoric on race and the lack of diversity in the administration, Cheadle told PBS NewsHour he has decided to leave the Republican party and run for a seat in the U.S. House of Representative as an independent in 2020.









						Why the man Trump once called 'my African American' is leaving the GOP
					

After two years of frustration with the president’s rhetoric on race and the lack of diversity in the administration, Gregory Cheadle told PBS NewsHour he has decided to leave the Republican party and run for a seat in the U.S. House of Representative as an independent in 2020.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

Right wing cop killers...they're in the protests...

Suspect held in officer killings is tied to far right
An Air Force sergeant charged in 2 Bay Area shootings is linked to ‘boogaloo’ movement.
By Maura Dolan, Richard Winton and Anita Chabria
OAKLAND — When sheriff’s deputies searched a white van on June 6 in a wooded hamlet in Santa Cruz County, they found ammunition, firearms, bomb-making equipment — and a ballistic vest with a curious patch.
The patch contained an igloo and Hawaiian-style print, markings associated with a growing, extremist, anti-government movement aimed at fomenting unrest and civil war.
On Tuesday, federal law enforcement officials announced that they were charging Air Force Sgt. Steven Carrillo, 32, the alleged owner of that vest, and suspected accomplice Robert A. Justus Jr., 30, of Millbrae in the May 29 shooting death of a federal security officer in Oakland.
Officials said Carrillo, who also faces state charges in the June 6 killing of a Santa Cruz sheriff’s deputy, was a follower of the “boogaloo” movement, which a federal complaint said is not a fixed group but includes people who identify themselves as militia and target perceived government tyranny.
Justus’ social media posts also show support for boogaloo memes. One post reviewed by The Times names people who have been killed by law enforcement, including Oscar Grant, shot by transit police at Oakland’s Fruitvale station in 2009, and Vicki Weaver, wife of white supremacist Randy Weaver, killed by an FBI sniper during the 1992 Ruby Ridge siege in Idaho.
The federal government charged Carrillo with killing federal security officer David Patrick Underwood, 53, a resident of the small East Bay city of Pinole, and the attempted murder of Underwood’s partner. The charges qualify for the death penalty, but officials said no decision has yet been made on whether to seek it. Justus is charged with aiding Carrillo in the killing and attempted killing.
The security officers were shot while guarding a federal building in downtown Oakland during a protest over the killing of George Floyd by a Minneapolis police officer. The pair used the protest as a cover for their plans to attack law enforcement, said FBI Special Agent In Charge Jack Bennett.
“There is no evidence that these men had any intention to join the demonstration in Oakland,” Bennett said at a Tuesday news conference. “They came to Oakland to kill cops.”
Federal officials said Carrillo fired the shots and Justus drove him around in a white van. Surveilance video showed that Carrillo slid open the van’s side door to fire his weapon, officials said, and Justus acted at the getaway driver.
The two men were linked through cellphone records, officials said. Carrillo used a privately made, unmarked machine gun — a so-called ghost gun — with a silencer to kill Underwood, Bennett said. The federal complaint against Carrillo said law enforcement found similarities in fired cartridge cases at the shootings in both Oakland and Santa Cruz.
The Oakland killing sparked an eight-day manhunt that led to Carrillo’s arrest after someone reported a white van containing firearms and bomb-making equipment in the small, mountainous Santa Cruz County community of Ben Lomond.
Evidence in the van led authorities to Carrillo’s Ben Lomond home. There, in the early afternoon, Carrillo allegedly opened fire on the deputies, killing Sgt. Damon Gutzwiller and injuring another deputy. An explosion rocked the property, the Sheriff’s Office said.
Carrillo was shot during the gunfire, ran away and then hijacked a car on a nearby highway, according to the federal complaint against him. When he was arrested, he was bleeding from his hip.
Carrillo apparently used his own blood to write messages on the hood of the hijacked car, the complaint said. It identified the writing as “BOOG,” “I Became Unreasonable,” and “Stop the Duopoly.”
He was part of an elite Air Force security unit at Travis Air Force Base in the East Bay city of Fairfield. He served as a team leader trained to protect aircraft at airstrips from insurgents and terrorists.
Brian Levin, executive director of the Center for the Study of Hate and Extremism at Cal State San Bernardino, said Carrillo’s posts on social media, including Facebook, became increasingly disturbing in the days before the Oakland shooting.
Levin said the center’s research shows there have been 27 homicides connected to far-right extremists in the U.S. since 2019. That number doesn’t include the most recent Bay Area killings. The FBI arrested three devotees of the boogaloo movement in Nevada recently, and they were charged with inciting violence with the use of Molotov cocktails at protests.
Levin said boogaloo followers include ultra-libertarians and white supremacists, but they all share a belief in a coming second civil war.
“They are 2nd Amendment insurrectionists,” Levin said. “The boogaloo boys believe in armed insurrection and include attacks on the police.”
Other experts on extremists said the boogaloo movement was still evolving, and its philosophy varied depending on geography and the underlying beliefs of individual members.
While followers all want a second civil war to reset American society, their desired new society varies from embracing racism to one focused on armed libertarianism, the experts said.
Many followers discovered the movement on internet chat sites. It then migrated to more mainstream social media, including Facebook and TikTok, where young adherents post videos of themselves dancing in their trademark Hawaiian shirts.
Devin Burghart, executive director of the Institute for Research and Education on Human Rights, which tracks far-right extremist activity, said alt-right groups, including the boogaloo movement, increased their online presence dramatically when governments ordered shutdowns to protect people during the COVID-19 pandemic.
Adherents attended reopen protests and later shifted to the Floyd demonstrations, he said.
Following President Trump’s call for “MAGA night” on Twitter after protesters demonstrated in front of the White House, Burghart said, he saw an uptick in alt-right participation in Floyd rallies.
“We only saw a handful of instances” before that, Burghart said. “We saw more boogaloo boys showing up at rallies with their Hawaiian shirts.”
Members of the New Mexico Civil Guard militia group, one of whom shot a protester recently over the removal of a statue, also have ties to the boogaloo movement, he said.
“A number of boogaloo boys started in different elements of the far right and have been drawn to the more confrontational stance of the boogaloo over time,” Burghart said.
Justus was under surveillance when he and his parents entered the federal building in San Francisco on June 11, nearly a week after Carrillo’s arrest, and asked to speak to an FBI agent. His mother said they wanted to tell the FBI about the white van used in the Oakland killing.
Justus told an agent he met Carrillo on Facebook, and they agreed that Carrillo would pick him up at a transit station in Oakland for the May 29 Floyd protest. At the station, Carrillo turned over the wheel to Justus.
According to the criminal complaint against him. Justus said he did not want to participate in the killing but he was trapped in the van with Carrillo.
After shooting the officers, Justus said, Carrillo was thrilled. “Did you see how they ... fell!” Justus said Carrillo exclaimed.
An FBI agent who wrote the criminal complaint called Justus’ statement “a false, exculpatory narrative carefully crafted to fit what Justus believed to be the state of evidence.”


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

The T administration gives billions to businesses but they won't tell us which ones? Odd, isn't it?

 Watchdogs flying blind on who’s getting relief money
Coronavirus funding oversight hamstrung by Trump, Congress
TREASURY Secretary Steven T. Mnuchin, shown with President Trump in April, said he would not disclose the names of small businesses receiving loans through the $600-billion Paycheck Protection Program. (Alex Brandon Associated Press) 
MICHAEL HILTZIK
If you put money down on March 27 on a bet that the Trump administration would do its best to block oversight of the $2-trillion coronavirus rescue program, congratulations: You’ve won the bet.
Since President Trump signed the CARES Act 81 days ago, he has fired government inspectors general who had been assigned the task of monitoring the disbursements of this cash to businesses big and small.
The day after he signed the act, Trump signaled his intention to restrict the information his appointees can submit to Congress about rescue program spending.
Trump’s Treasury secretary, Steve T. Mnuchin, flatly declared this month that he wouldn’t disclose the names of small businesses receiving loans through the act’s $600-billion Paycheck Protection Program.
Even if you landed on the right side of the bet, however, you almost certainly underestimated how far the White House would go in trying to keep information about the payouts secret — or Congress’ apparent complicity in the undermining of its own oversight responsibility.
On April 10, for instance, the White House Office of Management and Budget instructed executive branch agencies that they don’t have to disclose any more information about their business grants than earlier laws required.
But that’s absolutely false : The CARES Act explicitly requires much more disclosure, including information about how the recipient businesses plan to use the money.
When I last spoke with Barofsky, as the CARES Act was being considered on Capitol Hill, he warned of the necessity of strong oversight of its spending.
Danielle Brian, executive director of the Project on Government Oversight, an influential watchdog group, calls the administration’s effort to withhold spending data from all scrutiny “the primary crisis underlying oversight of COVID relief funding.”
Although the firing of inspectors general and other interference with the oversight process are troubling, Brian says, “if we’re not getting the data, all these other things don’t matter.” Full transparency not only provides raw material for formal oversight bodies, but for journalists and others with the time and expertise to mine the data for clues to how the money is spent.
The burden of keeping this bailout transparent, Barofsky told me, will necessarily fall on Congress.
But Congress hasn’t held up its end thus far. Its most glaring shortcoming is its inability to settle on a chairperson for its own pandemic oversight commission, the only oversight body created by the CARES Act that is outside Trump’s control.
The body comprises four members — one each appointed by the Democratic and Republican leaders in each chamber.
They’re in place. But House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-San Francisco) and Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) haven’t yet publicly agreed on a chair.
As a result, the commission has been unable to hire staff or schedule public hearings, which require a majority vote. “Until the commission has a Chairperson, the taxpayers are funding a bailout without the mandated accountability,” Rep. Katie Porter (D-Irvine) and Sen. Kamala Harris (D-Calif.) wrote to Pelosi and McConnell on June 10 .
“It’s not just about the chair,” Porter told me. “But having a chair unlocks the other tools the commission needs to be effective.” At its peak, Barofsky’s TARP oversight office employed 46 staff members.
Rumors persist in Washington that a chair could be named any day now. It’s unclear who is to blame for the blockage, or how strongly Pelosi has pushed back against the hamstringing of the commission.
But she certainly hasn’t spoken in public as though it’s a top priority. At a Thursday news conference , she brushed off a question about the appointment by saying it would happen “hopefully soon as I think it will be imminent.” But she used almost exactly the same words on May 5 — “hopefully we’ll have a decision soon.”
That’s curious because oversight of the CARES Act disbursements was an issue that congressional Democrats went to the mat for, declining to advance the rescue bill until it was in place.
The act ultimately established three oversight bodies. In addition to the congressional commissioner, they were a special inspector general for pandemic recovery, or SIGPR; and the Pandemic Response Accountability Committee, which comprises 20 inspectors general from across the federal government and is chaired by Michael E. Horowitz, the Department of Justice inspector general.
For SIGPR, Trump nominated Brian Miller, a member of the White House counsel staff. Miller’s nomination raised objections from Senate Democrats that he was too close to the president’s staff to exert independent oversight of coronavirus spending.
Miller did have the support of the Project on Government Oversight, based on his effectiveness as inspector general of the General Services Administration in 2005-14. The Senate confirmed Miller on June 2.
Less than two weeks after signing the CARES Act, Trump undermined the Pandemic Response Accountability Committee by firing two inspectors general slated to be members of the body.
They included Glenn Fine, the Defense Department acting inspector general, who had been appointed by his fellow members to be the committee chair.
He also has aimed public rhetorical attacks on Christi Grimm, the acting inspector general at the Department of Health and Human Services, who is also a member of the committee.
Horowitz and the committee’s executive director, Robert Westbrooks, told Congress last week that the White House had quietly issued a series of legal rulings sharply constraining the information that federal officials must disclose to the committee related to the CARES Act’s Division A, which includes $1 trillion in funding for small businesses and loans to major corporations.
“If this interpretation of the CARES Act were correct, it would raise questions about PRAC’s authority to conduct oversight of Division A funds,” the officials told Congress in a letter reported by the Washington Post .
Independent oversight of the government spending is crucial because very little of it needs to be doled out with strings attached.
“The commission’s task is going to be tracking which companies are getting the money and what they do after they get the money,” says Bharat Ramamurti, a former economic advisor to Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.), who is Senate Minority Leader Charles E. Schumer’s appointee to the congressional commission.
“The money is not coming with serious conditions,” Ramamurti told me.
“One thing the commission is required to do under the law is to report on the effect of this program on the financial well-being of the people of the United States,” Ramamurti says. “To do that, you have to ask, did the companies fire workers, did they pull full executive compensation, did they do a stock buyback? Only if we track the money in that way will we be able to assess whether this has been helpful in improving the financial well-being of families.”
Mnuchin’s assertion that the identity of Paycheck Protection Program recipients and the terms of their funding are “proprietary” and confidential, Brian of the Project on Government Oversight says, “is a really uninformed position.” The paycheck program is based on an existing program at the Small Business Administration, “which has been making that information transparent since 1991.”
Indeed, Mnuchin’s argument was so extreme that it provoked objections even from congressional Republicans. Mnuchin later backed off, saying that he will confer with Congress to determine the extent of his disclosure obligations.
The combination of lack of disclosure and the undercutting of oversight bodies’ independence “is rendering the oversight institutions to be powerless,” Brian says. “Congress has to respond.”
The question boils down to whether the administration and Congress are intent on making the coronavirus rescue programs successful. Without disclosure and oversight, they won’t be.
The $2 trillion allocated — so far — is the largest such spending package ever enacted, an unprecedented temptation for corruption and turpitude at every level, from administration officials disbursing the funds down to applicants with their hands out. Federal prosecutors already have brought threecases alleging attempted fraud by applicants for PPP funding.
The money allegedly sought fraudulently totaled almost $13 million in the three cases. But that’s a drop in the bucket compared with the roughly $650 billion authorized for the program. Just think about how much could go astray if no one is watching.
As the disbursements get larger with time, “it becomes even more important to have the right oversight provisions in place,” Barofsky says. Already, he notes, “there is a significant problem with fraud in the PPP program. That’s exactly why you want more transparency and oversight.”
What incentive could the Trump administration possibly have for keeping the curtains pulled shut?
Keep up to date with Michael Hiltzik. Follow @hiltzikm on Twitter, see his Facebook page or email michael.hiltzik @latimes.com.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

When Does America Reckon with the Gravity of Donald Trump's Alleged Rapes?
					

In light of the new legal scrutiny of Jeffrey Epstein, it’s time to re-examine all the sexual misconduct allegations against the president.




					www.gq.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> The T administration gives billions to businesses but they won't tell us which ones? Odd, isn't it?
> 
> Watchdogs flying blind on who’s getting relief money
> Coronavirus funding oversight hamstrung by Trump, Congress
> ...


The investigations, indictments and trials involving this admin will go on for years. I will not be surprised if we find out much of the money was given to themselves, businesses they are invested in, donors and others close to the supposed president*. Like when Puerto Rico was devastated and phantom companies popped up out of nowhere to secure multimillion dollar contracts.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7720
> 
> Do we start ripping the bottles off the shelves now?


*Unbelievable.....The woman markets a fantastic product and now the PC " Fags "*
*want to alter a Very Very Successful Products...!

Hmmmm......
Interesting observation:

So the PC Police want to scrub the " LOGO " because they find it offensive....
So does that mean EVERY Item on the market that depicts ANY person of
Color will have the " LOGO " scrubbed ?
My God, she was absolutely successful and now she is judged by the color*
*of her skin " On a LOGO " not the content within......

Unf@#king Believable !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

*Are these offensive.......*

*Cuz I sure as hell won't buy them if they Change...!





*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 335249, member: 3256"

What about this guy? lol

View attachment 7721
/QUOTE


*" Boiling Water " *
*" Pour "
" Stir "
" Sit "*
*" Lots of Brown Sugar "  ( Thanks Mick Jagger !! )*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many Quakers do you know? . . . but I'm sure you know 'a' black person, "Oh, look at my African-American over here. Look at him! Are you the greatest?"


How many slaves do you know?
Urine idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Ricky. Your world is dissolving in front of you. No more Sambo's, minstrel shows, whites-only restrooms.
> Pretty soon, they may be moving into your neighborhood.


Spola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many slaves do you know?
> Urine idiot.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Spola.


You are nothing but a troll now.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are nothing but a troll now.



*No Husky Corn Holeio....You Sir are the DEMOCRAT TROLL.....*

*The TRUTH needs to be protected from your kind !*


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Did the Supremes say Fuck Trump twice in 1 week?!
Go America!









						Supreme Court blocks Trump from ending DACA in big win for Dreamers
					

Chief Justice John Roberts was the swing vote in the 5-4 decision, dealing a big legal defeat to President Trump on the issue of immigration.




					www.google.com


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

This guy makes sense...









						Arena: U.S. anthem in pro sports is 'awkward'
					

Bruce Arena said he struggled to understand the U.S. national anthem's relevance prior to pro sporting events in this modern era.




					www.espn.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> This guy makes sense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bruce Arena can F@#k Off and Die......*

*ALL THE SPORTS THAT KNEEL ARE GOING TO GET BOYCOTTED......!!!!*

*Watch Ya Loser...!*


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Bruce Arena can F@#k Off and Die......*
> 
> *ALL THE SPORTS THAT KNEEL ARE GOING TO GET BOYCOTTED......!!!!*
> 
> *Watch Ya Loser...!*


You’re right. All those sports are playing in empty stadiums.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

*THE ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE CAN DO THE SAME......!!!*

*COWARDLY CUCK F@#KS.......!!





*


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THE ENGLISH PREMIER LEAGUE CAN DO THE SAME......!!!
> 
> COWARDLY CUCK F@#KS.......!!
> 
> ...


Seems like the whole world is against you, doesn’t it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 18, 2020)

Is everyone happy now?


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re right. All those sports are playing in empty stadiums.



*You ain't seen shit yet......*
*
A beautiful game and those F@#ks " Bend Over " for a few more Pounds based on
a big fat LIE.....Sold their souls for the Chinese Yuan, George Soros Filth and BLM LIES....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Seems like the whole world is against you, doesn’t it?


*TUFF SHIT.....I'M ON THE SIDE OF THE TRUTH......!!!*
*
You're bending over more with each post.....enjoy the EVIL*
*you've let in.....ya ignorant scum.*


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You ain't seen shit yet......*
> 
> *A beautiful game and those F@#ks " Bend Over " for a few more Pounds based on
> a big fat LIE.....Sold their souls for the Chinese Yuan, George Soros Filth and BLM LIES....!*


Huh? Again, probably more legible in your native tongue, Russian.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

QUOTE="Ricky Fandango, post: 335733, member: 3256"







Is everyone happy now?
/QUOTE


*Little do these ignorant Liberals know how deep and TRUTHFUL your post is.....

No face = Racist
White Face = Racist
Original Face = TRUTH*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7763
> 
> 
> Is everyone happy now?


Apparently you aren't aware of what petulant little pussy that makes you look like?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Ricky. Your world is dissolving in front of you. No more Sambo's, minstrel shows, whites-only restrooms.
> Pretty soon, they may be moving into your neighborhood.


“They”
True liberal elitist.
Just can’t help themselves.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “They”
> True liberal elitist.
> Just can’t help themselves.


Yup. “Their” Lives Matter.
And “they” aren’t represented by Aunt Jemima anymore, sad as that makes Ricky.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You ain't seen shit yet......*
> 
> *A beautiful game and those F@#ks " Bend Over " for a few more Pounds based on
> a big fat LIE.....Sold their souls for the Chinese Yuan, George Soros Filth and BLM LIES....!*


Dude, the owners in the EPL don't have souls, whatever made you think that!!

They care about money, money, money and BLM is good PR, so stick it on shirts.

FFS, the Saudis are buying Newcastle. It'll probably go through once they agree to stop broadcasting the games free (naughty boys).

Souls, lol .... thx for the chuckle.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup. “Their” Lives Matter.
> And “they” aren’t represented by Aunt Jemima anymore, sad as that makes Ricky.


Apparently Hunker dunker doesn't know where i live, and have lived for the past thirty years.
Lmao!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup. “Their” Lives Matter.
> And “they” aren’t represented by Aunt Jemima anymore, sad as that makes Ricky.


You people cancled Aunt Jemima, not me.
Own it.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people cancled Aunt Jemima, not me.
> Own it.


You’re mad that black people cancelled it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re mad that black people cancelled it?


I make my own pancakes, and I use real maple syrup.
Aunt Jemima is something you people throw money at.
Too funny.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I make my own pancakes, and I use real maple syrup.
> Aunt Jemima is something you people throw money at.
> Too funny.


You’re the one who’s mad about it. Why is it such a big deal to you? Move on.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re the one who’s mad about it. Why is it such a big deal to you? Move on.


Mad?
I just posted a funny meme.
Go to bed, methy.
How many days in a row have you been up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mad?
> I just posted a funny meme.
> Go to bed, methy.
> How many days in a row have you been up?


You really are a troll.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I make my own pancakes, and I use real maple syrup.
> Aunt Jemima is something you people throw money at.
> Too funny.


Ricky maybe this weekend you can do a little ceremony to say farewell to aunt jemima and uncle Ben. My sympathies go out to you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Huh? Again, probably more legible in your native tongue, Russian.


*OH YOU KNOW TO WHAT I REFER.....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2020)

Any of you antifa supporters care to explain why your children tore down Grants statue in San Francisco last Friday?

Why?


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

*Oh that question STINGS....!!!








Poor Poor Liberals/Democrats/Criminals/ANTIFA !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

Clinton strikes again.








						Steve Bing, philanthropist and film producer, dies after fall from building
					

Steve Bing, the heir to a $600-million fortune, was a noted film producer and philanthropist. He became a household name after paternity suits involving Elizabeth Hurley and Kirk Kerkorian.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Clinton strikes again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WHO PUSHED HIM ......???*
*
WAS IT BILL.....?
WAS IT HILLARY.....?
or*
*WAS IT ADAM SCHIFF ......?*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Any of you antifa supporters care to explain why your children tore down Grants statue in San Francisco last Friday?
> 
> Why?


The silence from the lefties is deafening....& telling.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The silence from the lefties is deafening....& telling.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The silence from the lefties is deafening....& telling.


You already know the answer. Every movement has idiots that go overboard. You people have the Proud Boys, for example. 
This movement to cease honoring American traitors and racists is a positive. They were only honored in the first place because racists decided to honor them.
As I said, you already know this.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You already know the answer. Every movement has idiots that go overboard. You people have the Proud Boys, for example.
> This movement to cease honoring American traitors and racists is a positive. They were only honored in the first place because racists decided to honor them.
> As I said, you already know this.


You are correct - every movement has idiots.
I just had a movement and it looked just like you.
You are my people, you ignorant piece of shit, no wonder you pukes tour down Grants statue. Ignorance is the answer.
You should have remained silent, your attempted justification is just more fodder.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 338339, member: 3299"

You already know the answer. 
*Then Post it, and own it !*

Every movement has idiots that go overboard.
*Then Own The Movement You Support And The Idiots You Filthy Scum Harbor...!*

 You people have the Proud Boys, for example.
*The " Proud Boys " are/were seeded by Democrats....*

This movement to cease honoring American traitors and racists is a positive. 
*Those are NOT AMERICANS that were being honored by DEMOCRATS, They were *
*CONFEDERATE SOLDIERS FOR THE DEMOCRAT PARTY...!*
*Own Your History You Want To Hide....!*

They were only honored in the first place because racists decided to honor them.
*The RACISTS You Speak Of Are The DEMOCRAT PARTY, All of the Republican Statues
being destroyed/torn down are due to YOUR Parties Guilt/Ignorance....!*


As I said, you already know this.
*I and other Conservatives KNOW the TRUTH....something YOU do not Know...
And it is glaringly obvious...!*

/QUOTE


*You appear to be PURPOSEFULLY ignorant .....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You already know the answer. Every movement has idiots that go overboard. You people have the Proud Boys, for example.
> This movement to cease honoring American traitors and racists is a positive. They were only honored in the first place because racists decided to honor them.
> As I said, you already know this.


Then Burn it down.


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are correct - every movement has idiots.
> I just had a movement and it looked just like you.
> You are my people, you ignorant piece of shit, no wonder you pukes tour down Grants statue. Ignorance is the answer.
> You should have remained silent, your attempted justification is just more fodder.


Fortunately other than you righties focusing on the bad actors, the movement and its statements are taking hold throughout society.
As happens in our republic, when you swing too far one way, such as Trump and his overt racism and xenophobia which have failed and harmed our nation, the pendulum swings back as is happening now. Righties like you will be relegated again. See ya’!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Fortunately other than you righties focusing on the bad actors, the movement and its statements are taking hold throughout society.
> As happens in our republic, when you swing too far one way, such as Trump and his overt racism and xenophobia which have failed and harmed our nation, the pendulum swings back as is happening now. Righties like you will be relegated again. See ya’!


You're just mad because Trump is Out-democratting you people.  Know what I mean?


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 338389, member: 3299"

Fortunately other than you righties focusing on the bad actors,
*I post with FIRE and CONVICTION coupled with the TRUTH...!*
*YOU Post with an uneducated limp noodle....!*


 the movement and its statements are taking hold throughout society.
*The " Movement " you speak of does NOT involve YOU....It is a COMMUNIST MOVEMENT to*
*which YOU HAVE NO KNOWLEDGE OF/NOR BALLS TO ACTIVELY BECOME INVOLVED WITH
AS DISPLAYED BY YOUR IGNORANCE ON HERE DAILY....
*


As happens in our republic, when you swing too far one way, such as Trump and his overt 
racism and xenophobia which have failed and harmed our nation, the pendulum 
swings back as is happening now. 
*THE POTUS IS NEITHER RACIST OR XENOPHOBIC...!*
*ALL HARM TO THIS " REPUBLIC " IS FROM DEMOCRATS/COMMUNISTS THRU *
*MENTAL/PHYSICAL  ACTIONS TAKEN AGAINST AMERICA IN EFFORTS TO 
DESTROY THE VERY FOUNDATIONS OF THIS NATION...!*

Righties like you will be relegated again. See ya’!
*NOT GOING TO HAPPEN....IF DEMOCRATS WANT A " CIVIL WAR " BETWEEN 
AMERICAN CITIZENS AND COMMUNIST-DEMOCRATS THEN THAT'S WHAT YOU WILL
GET.....BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR MR. UNEDUCATED ONE..!
*


/QUOTE


*Be Very Very Very Careful What YOU wish For .....!!!!





*


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're just mad because Trump is Out-democratting you people.  Know what I mean?


Actually that’s the second time you’ve mentioned that witty line too and, like the “you try so hard,” I don’t think anybody understands you.
It’s good you find yourself cute, though. Stoked for you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually that’s the second time you’ve mentioned that witty line too and, like the “you try so hard,” I don’t think anybody understands you.
> It’s good you find yourself cute, though. Stoked for you.



*You can hide an " Open Wound " on the Internet to your Minion...*

*But we who know the TRUTH, know you are " Wounded "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually that’s the second time you’ve mentioned that witty line too and, like the “you try so hard,” I don’t think anybody understands you.
> It’s good you find yourself cute, though. Stoked for you.


You don't think your brother's line is witty?  How about, you still trying so hard?


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don't think your brother's line is witty?  How about, you still trying so hard?


Hey you’re out-Iz’ing yourself. Don’t be mad


----------



## messy (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey look, another creepy right-winger personal life weirdness...

@RepMattGaetz
·
Jun 18

Nestor is the light of my life. I couldn't imagine loving him any more if he was my own flesh and blood. I'm proud of him.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey look, another creepy right-winger personal life weirdness...
> 
> @RepMattGaetz
> ·
> ...



*Only a tortured " Adam Schiff Style " mind would find Matt's comments " Creepy ".....*

*" Messy " Financial.....You have some serious issues...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

Share68
| 68 Comments
Email
June 28, 2020
Judicial Watch uncovers emails showing Ben Rhodes and aides joking about Benghazi lies
By Thomas Lifson

Judicial Watch once again has proven to be invaluable (donate here) in uncovering official perfidy. This time, its Freedom of Information Act lawsuit has uncovered utterly appalling levity among top Obama foreign policy aides over their lies to the public about the September 11, 2012 attack on the Benghazi Consular Annex that took the lives of Ambassador Chris Stevens, Information Officer Sean Smith, and two CIA operatives, Glen Doherty and Tyrone Woods, both former Navy SEALs. Readers will recall that UN Ambassador Susan Rice, now touted as a vice presidential nominee for front man Joe Biden, went on five Sunday morning talk shows to lie about the attack and blame it on a YouTube video seen by a handful of people. Nine days later, the-Deputy National Security Advisor Ben Rhodes yucked it up with his crew.



Ben Rhodes with his boss aborard Air Force One

Offical White House photo by Pete Souza

Here is what Judicial Watch discloses about the emails (read them here) it brought to light:



It’s hard to keep your story straight if you’re making it up as you go along, which was the modus operandi of Obama fabricator Ben Rhodes.
The Justice Department released 80 pages of records showing top Obama White House officials scrambling to “evolve” its false claims that the September 11, 2012, terrorist attacks on U.S. Government facilities in Benghazi, Libya, began “spontaneously” in response to an anti-Muslim video on the Internet.
The emails reveal top Obama White House official Ben Rhodes and Clinton State Department Deputy Chief of Staff Jake Sullivan joking about being called “liars” and “leakers.”

The records were produced in response to our 2016 Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) lawsuit (Judicial Watch v. U.S. Department of Justice  (No. 1:16-cv-02046)). We filed the lawsuit after the Justice Department failed to comply with a July 7, 2016, FOIA request for records of the FBI’s investigation of former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton’s use of a private email server during her tenure.
On September 16, 2012, then-U.N. Ambassador Susan Rice appeared on five Sunday television talk shows claiming the Benghazi attack was incited spontaneously by an anti-Muslim Internet video. The newly released records show a redacted official’s email from September 27 to then-Deputy National Security Advisor Ben Rhodes and then-NSC spokesman Tommy Vietor, copying then-Deputy Chief of Staff Jake Sullivan, saying, “What’s the plan here?” Rhodes responds:
Broader plan is IC [intelligence community] acknowledgement of an evolving assessment of what took place, which happens to be true (unlike just about everything else we’ve seen reported on Benghazi.)

Further along in the email thread, an official whose name is redacted, says, “Everyone know [sic] Susan [in her TV appearances] was using not just IC approved guidance, but IC created.”

Additionally, Rhodes says to Sullivan and other redacted officials:
At least you’re only a liar. Could be worse – we’re liars and also allegedly leakers. So you’ve got that going for you, which is something.

Sullivan replies: “We’re only lying footsoldiers [sic]. You’re lying masterminds. That’s cooler.”

A redacted official replies to Sullivan: “I prefer that we go by henchmen. Has more of a Marvel comic sinisterness to it. There should be a cable show where all the guests, and the anchor, have to wear polygraphs. Or, when there’s a dispute between source, the aggrieved parties take a poly, with some neutral third party rendering judgment. The Biggest Liar.”

Rhodes says to Sullivan: “I’d like to go on television and tell everybody what I think…. Look at it this way. I[t] could be worse. You could be a career bureaucrat whose greatest thrill in life is leaking half-truths, self-justifications and outright lies to the likes of Eli Lake, Kim Dozier, and whoever picks up the phone at Fox News.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey you’re out-Iz’ing yourself. Don’t be mad


Blacks are figuring you people out.


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Only a tortured " Adam Schiff Style " mind would find Matt's comments " Creepy ".....
> 
> " Messy " Financial.....You have some serious issues...*


Nope, nothing creepy about a, shall we say, very single and very right-wing congressman (that already tells you something about closets, doesn’t it?), who lives with a 19-year-old man, who has a dad, and refers to the man as his “stepson.”
“Our relationship as a family is defined by our love for each other, not by any paperwork...”
Nope, not creepy at all.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Nope, nothing creepy about a, shall we say, very single and very right-wing congressman (that already tells you something about closets, doesn’t it?), who lives with a 19-year-old man, who has a dad, and refers to the man as his “stepson.”
> “Our relationship as a family is defined by our love for each other, not by any paperwork...”
> Nope, not creepy at all.
> View attachment 7971


Nah. Not at all.  Creepiness will get you the Democrat nomination for POTUS.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 338621, member: 3299"

Nope, nothing creepy about a, shall we say, very single and very right-wing
congressman (that already tells you something about closets, doesn’t it?),
who lives with a 19-year-old man, who has a dad, and refers to the man as his “stepson.”
“Our relationship as a family is defined by our love for each other, not by any paperwork...”
Nope, not creepy at all.
View attachment 7971
[/QUOTE]


*Whoooaaaa.....Wait a minute there Mr " Messy " Financial who supports the LGBTQ Community and *
*has posted numerous times in support of their inclusiveness...!

You are now going to imply that " IF " he is gay he cannot adopt a young male and mentor him to be
a successful individual.....!*

*YOU SIR ARE VERY CREEPY AND A FULL BLOWN FUCKING HYPOCRITE !!*


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 338621, member: 3299"
> 
> Nope, nothing creepy about a, shall we say, very single and very right-wing
> congressman (that already tells you something about closets, doesn’t it?),
> ...



*Whoooaaaa.....Wait a minute there Mr " Messy " Financial who supports the LGBTQ Community and *
*has posted numerous times in support of their inclusiveness...!

You are now going to imply that " IF " he is gay he cannot adopt a young male and mentor him to be
a successful individual.....!*

*YOU SIR ARE VERY CREEPY AND A FULL BLOWN FUCKING HYPOCRITE !!*
[/QUOTE]
Who said anything about adopt? What are you talking about, fool?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2020)

*Justices rule states can bind presidential electors' votes *

WASHINGTON (AP) — In a decision flavored with references to “Hamilton” and “Veep,” the Supreme Court ruled unanimously Monday that states can require presidential electors to back their states’ popular vote winner in the Electoral College.

entire article:








						Justices rule states can bind presidential electors' votes
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — In a decision flavored with references to “Hamilton” and “Veep,” the Supreme Court ruled unanimously Monday that states can require presidential electors to back their states’ popular vote winner in the Electoral College...




					apnews.com


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Justices rule states can bind presidential electors' votes *
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — In a decision flavored with references to “Hamilton” and “Veep,” the Supreme Court ruled unanimously Monday that states can require presidential electors to back their states’ popular vote winner in the Electoral College.
> 
> ...


Fascinating stuff, isn’t it?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Fascinating stuff, isn’t it?


Looks like time for a Constitutional Amendment guaranteeing some sort of proportional spread of electoral votes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Looks like time for a Constitutional Amendment guaranteeing some sort of proportional spread of electoral votes.


Is that what it looks like?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Looks like time for a Constitutional Amendment guaranteeing some sort of proportional spread of electoral votes.


Proportional...it be.
"The number of *electors* each state gets is equal to its total number of Senators and Representatives in Congress.
A total of 538 *electors* form the *Electoral College*. ... The candidate who gets 270 votes or more wins."


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Proportional...it be.
> "The number of *electors* each state gets is equal to its total number of Senators and Representatives in Congress.
> A total of 538 *electors* form the *Electoral College*. ... The candidate who gets 270 votes or more wins."


Nowhere in the Constitution or its amendments is there a requirement that all of a state's electoral votes go to the candidate who wins the popular vote in that state.  The SCOTUS decision allowed any state to make "faithful" voting a requirement, but did not mandate it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> *Whoooaaaa.....Wait a minute there Mr " Messy " Financial who supports the LGBTQ Community and *
> *has posted numerous times in support of their inclusiveness...!
> 
> You are now going to imply that " IF " he is gay he cannot adopt a young male and mentor him to be
> ...


Who said anything about adopt? What are you talking about, fool?
[/QUOTE]

*Who said anything about the contrary....Ya " Messy " Fool...!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Nowhere in the Constitution or its amendments is there a requirement that all of a state's electoral votes go to the candidate who wins the popular vote in that state.  The SCOTUS decision allowed any state to make "faithful" voting a requirement, but did not mandate it.


So?
The Constitution doesn't mention abortion.
So?
When it comes to the Constitution, be careful what you wish for...give to much power to California New York, Texas & Florida and places like Vermont, New Hampshire, Wyoming & Connecticut could very well be disenfranchised... 

from CNN:
Most states (except for Maine and Nebraska, which split some of their electoral votes) give all their electoral votes to the person who wins the popular vote in that state. There are very Democratic parts of Texas and very Republican parts of California, for instance. But unless those states move to apportion their electoral votes differently, it is only the state popular vote that really matters.

...A popular vote system certainly would be simpler to understand.
However, as proponents of the Electoral College point out, if you thought that recount in Florida in 2000 was nasty, imagine a nationwide recount of more than 130 million votes. THAT would be messy. And it could happen. Some states have automatic recounts for elections that are separated by less than .1% In 2016, with 136 million voters, that would have been a margin of around 136,000 votes. You can imagine a recount in the razor-thin election of 1960, which featured a less-than .2% difference in vote totals, but a solid Electoral College victory for John F. Kennedy.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> So?
> The Constitution doesn't mention abortion.
> So?
> When it comes to the Constitution, be careful what you wish for...give to much power to California New York, Texas & Florida and places like Vermont, New Hampshire, Wyoming & Connecticut could very well be disenfranchised...
> ...


I  don't know why you went off on a tangent about abortions, but abortions were legal and available almost everywhere in America at the time of the writing of the Constitution - it was not an issue. 

I am opposed to eliminating the electoral vote system because it limits the damage that corruption in one state can have on the overall election.  A state can invent a million imaginary votes for its favored candidate, but they will not get any added electoral votes because of it.  However, I would like to see some proportionality of a state's electoral votes based on the proportion of popular votes in that state.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> *I  don't know why you went off on a tangent about abortions, but abortions were legal and available almost everywhere in America at the time of the writing of the Constitution - it was not an issue.*
> 
> I am opposed to eliminating the electoral vote system because it limits the damage that corruption in one state can have on the overall election.  A state can invent a million imaginary votes for its favored candidate, but they will not get any added electoral votes because of it.  However, I would like to see some proportionality of a state's electoral votes based on the proportion of popular votes in that state.


You just did.  I know espy wont explain himself.  Messy or one of our historians or teachers on here please educate me on this statement from espy.  TY


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> You just did.  I know espy wont explain himself.  Messy or one of our historians or teachers on here please educate me on this statement from espy.  TY


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*
*
ABORTION IS A WOMAN'S CHOICE.
*
*ABORTION IS KILLING....JUST A PLAIN TRUTH.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

Who is this guy? lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280985329630162944


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who is this guy? lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280985329630162944


Sucker.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jul 8, 2020)

Ford employees ask the company to stop making police cars
					

It’s by far the leading automaker for police vehicles in the US




					www.theverge.com
				




Wtf...smh


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I  don't know why you went off on a tangent about abortions, but abortions were legal and available almost everywhere in America at the time of the writing of the Constitution - it was not an issue.
> 
> I am opposed to eliminating the electoral vote system because it limits the damage that corruption in one state can have on the overall election.  A state can invent a million imaginary votes for its favored candidate, but they will not get any added electoral votes because of it.  However, I would like to see some proportionality of a state's electoral votes based on the proportion of popular votes in that state.


It wasn't a tangent Magoo, it was 5 words.
Five words in response to "Nowhere in the Constitution or its amendments is there a requirement that all of a state's electoral votes go to the candidate who wins the popular vote in that state."
If you'd simply wrote what you did above regarding opposition to eliminating the electoral college in the first place, you wouldn't be reading this.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Can you call a black reporter sucker in this day and age?
Seems almost racist.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> It wasn't a tangent Magoo, it was 5 words.
> Five words in response to "Nowhere in the Constitution or its amendments is there a requirement that all of a state's electoral votes go to the candidate who wins the popular vote in that state."
> If you'd simply wrote what you did above regarding opposition to eliminating the electoral college in the first place, you wouldn't be reading this.


What does abortion have to do with the electoral college?


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> What does abortion have to do with the electoral college?


*Democrats want to abort the electoral college....that's what !

Japism back at ya .....ya LIAR n THIEF..!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> What does abortion have to do with the electoral college?


More than you know you commie bastard.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

espola said:


> What does abortion have to do with the electoral college?


"Nowhere in the Constitution or its amendments is there a requirement that all of a state's electoral votes go to the candidate who wins the popular vote in that state." 
Nowhere in the Constitution or its amendments is the word abortion even mention....so?
It's called a discussion Magoo, but as usual for you, you get hung up on a word, phrase or sentence and forget what the discussion is about. 
Again, if you'd simply wrote that you opposed eliminating the electoral college in the first place, you wouldn't be reading this.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Nowhere in the Constitution or its amendments is there a requirement that all of a state's electoral votes go to the candidate who wins the popular vote in that state."
> Nowhere in the Constitution or its amendments is the word abortion even mention....so?
> It's called a discussion Magoo, but as usual for you, you get hung up on a word, phrase or sentence and forget what the discussion is about.
> Again, if you'd simply wrote that you opposed eliminating the electoral college in the first place, you wouldn't be reading this.


We were discussing the electoral college, not abortion.

As I have stated many times before - I am not in favor of eliminating the electoral college, just amending its use.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Can you call a black reporter sucker in this day and age?
> Seems almost racist.


Do you post any material that doesn’t oppose black people or Trump’s opponent?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

espola said:


> We were discussing the electoral college, not abortion.
> 
> As I have stated many times before - I am not in favor of eliminating the electoral college, just amending its use.


Abortion was not discussed...it was mention as an example of something that was also not mentioned in the Constitution.
And once again had you simply stated  "I am not in favor of eliminating the electoral college, just amending its use." you wouldn't be reading this and reinforcing why you've earned the moniker - Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Do you post any material that doesn’t oppose black people or Trump’s opponent?


I don't oppose groups of people. I oppose individuals like you, you fucking lying piece of shit.
Have you any examples of these posts of opposition to black people? They don't exist, you ignorant whore. 
As far as Joe goes, he's a weak candidate and suffers early signs of dementia. Shirley the Democrats have a stronger candidate.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Abortion was not discussed...it was mention as an example of something that was also not mentioned in the Constitution.
> And once again had you simply stated  "I am not in favor of eliminating the electoral college, just amending its use." you wouldn't be reading this and reinforcing why you've earned the moniker - Magoo...


Automobiles and assault rifles are also not mentioned in the Constitution and its Amendments and also have nothing to do with a discussion on the electoral college.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't oppose groups of people. I oppose individuals like you, you fucking lying piece of shit.
> Have you any examples of these posts of opposition to black people? They don't exist, you ignorant whore.
> As far as Joe goes, he's a weak candidate and suffers early signs of dementia. Shirley the Democrats have a stronger candidate.


Just read your posts if the past 2 days, dipshit.
Actually never mind, you don’t get it.
You’re not alone...that’s the whole point of you posting that retired cop’s unconscious musings.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

QUOTE="espola, post: 342188, member: 3"

We were discussing the electoral college, not abortion.

As I have stated many times before - I am not in favor of 
eliminating the electoral college, just amending its use.

/QUOTE

*No.....what you are/were doing is what you've always done .......*
*
Twist your statements...

You cannot " amend " the electoral collage without altering 
the original intention, therefore you wish to abolish the current
form or replace it so as to affect the process of electing a
president...your intention is Criminal in Nature and directly
associated with the Agenda the Democrat/Communists are
thrusting upon AMERICA at this moment.....*
*

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2020)

This guy needs to be put down like the animal he is.








						Shocking video shows 'heinous and unprovoked' stabbing attack on New York City subway
					

This is horrifying.




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Just read your posts if the past 2 days, dipshit.
> Actually never mind, you don’t get it.
> You’re not alone...that’s the whole point of you posting that retired cop’s unconscious musings.


FUCK YOU you poodle dick!
Only a far left squat to pea liberal, agree's with what your attempting to get away with...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 13, 2020)

ATLANTA (AP) — In a presidential election year, there’s always a push to get people registered to vote.

For one Atlanta family, that push got a little interesting.

Ron Tims said he checked his mail Wednesday and found a voter registration application addressed to Cody Tims — his cat, who died 12 years ago.

“A great cat, indoor and outdoor, loved his family, loved his neighborhood. He was 18 and a half when he passed away,” Carol Tims told WAGA-TV.

The Tims were surprised, and a bit amused when they saw what Cody received in the mail.

“There’s a huge push but if they’re trying to register cats, I’m not sure who else they’re trying to register. I’m not sure if they’re trying to register dogs, mice, snakes,” Carol Tims said.

The Secretary of State’s Office said the application did not come from its office and that third-party groups often use mailing lists to get names and addresses.

“Third-party groups all over the country are targeting Georgia to help register qualified individuals,” the Secretary of State’s Office said in a statement. “This group makes you wonder what these out-of-town activists are really doing. Make no mistake about it, this office is dedicated to investigating all types of fraud.”

The Secretary of State’s Office said it’s quite sure that even if Cody were still alive and showed up at the polls, he wouldn’t be allowed to vote since he does not have a license or state ID.

If you’re wondering how Cody would have voted if he could go to the polls. His owner said he was a DemoCAT.









						Deceased cat gets voter registration application in mail
					

ATLANTA (AP) — In a presidential election year, there's always a push to get people registered to vote...




					apnews.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Too Funny, I concur.

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCg_MgJHx7e/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2020)

*Bari Weiss resigns from New York Times, says ‘Twitter has become its ultimate editor’*



Dear A.G.,

It is with sadness that I write to tell you that I am resigning from The New York Times. 

I joined the paper with gratitude and optimism three years ago. I was hired with the goal of bringing in voices that would not otherwise appear in your pages: first-time writers, centrists, conservatives and others who would not naturally think of The Times as their home. The reason for this effort was clear: The paper’s failure to anticipate the outcome of the 2016 election meant that it didn’t have a firm grasp of the country it covers. Dean Baquet and others have admitted as much on various occasions. The priority in Opinion was to help redress that critical shortcoming.

I was honored to be part of that effort, led by James Bennet. I am proud of my work as a writer and as an editor. Among those I helped bring to our pages: the Venezuelan dissident Wuilly Arteaga; the Iranian chess champion Dorsa Derakhshani; and the Hong Kong Christian democrat Derek Lam. Also: Ayaan Hirsi Ali, Masih Alinejad, Zaina Arafat, Elna Baker, Rachael Denhollander, Matti Friedman, Nick Gillespie, Heather Heying, Randall Kennedy, Julius Krein, Monica Lewinsky, Glenn Loury, Jesse Singal, Ali Soufan, Chloe Valdary, Thomas Chatterton Williams, Wesley Yang, and many others.

But the lessons that ought to have followed the election—lessons about the importance of understanding other Americans, the necessity of resisting tribalism, and the centrality of the free exchange of ideas to a democratic society—have not been learned. Instead, a new consensus has emerged in the press, but perhaps especially at this paper: that truth isn’t a process of collective discovery, but an orthodoxy already known to an enlightened few whose job is to inform everyone else.

Twitter is not on the masthead of The New York Times. But Twitter has become its ultimate editor. As the ethics and mores of that platform have become those of the paper, the paper itself has increasingly become a kind of performance space. Stories are chosen and told in a way to satisfy the narrowest of audiences, rather than to allow a curious public to read about the world and then draw their own conclusions. I was always taught that journalists were charged with writing the first rough draft of history. Now, history itself is one more ephemeral thing molded to fit the needs of a predetermined narrative.

My own forays into Wrongthink have made me the subject of constant bullying by colleagues who disagree with my views. They have called me a Nazi and a racist; I have learned to brush off comments about how I’m “writing about the Jews again.” Several colleagues perceived to be friendly with me were badgered by coworkers. My work and my character are openly demeaned on company-wide Slack channels where masthead editors regularly weigh in. There, some coworkers insist I need to be rooted out if this company is to be a truly “inclusive” one, while others post ax emojis next to my name. Still other New York Times employees publicly smear me as a liar and a bigot on Twitter with no fear that harassing me will be met with appropriate action. They never are.

There are terms for all of this: unlawful discrimination, hostile work environment, and constructive discharge. I’m no legal expert. But I know that this is wrong. 

I do not understand how you have allowed this kind of behavior to go on inside your company in full view of the paper’s entire staff and the public. And I certainly can’t square how you and other Times leaders have stood by while simultaneously praising me in private for my courage. Showing up for work as a centrist at an American newspaper should not require bravery.

Part of me wishes I could say that my experience was unique. But the truth is that intellectual curiosity—let alone risk-taking—is now a liability at The Times. Why edit something challenging to our readers, or write something bold only to go through the numbing process of making it ideologically kosher, when we can assure ourselves of job security (and clicks) by publishing our 4000th op-ed arguing that Donald Trump is a unique danger to the country and the world? And so self-censorship has become the norm.

What rules that remain at The Times are applied with extreme selectivity. If a person’s ideology is in keeping with the new orthodoxy, they and their work remain unscrutinized. Everyone else lives in fear of the digital thunderdome. Online venom is excused so long as it is directed at the proper targets. 

Op-eds that would have easily been published just two years ago would now get an editor or a writer in serious trouble, if not fired. If a piece is perceived as likely to inspire backlash internally or on social media, the editor or writer avoids pitching it. If she feels strongly enough to suggest it, she is quickly steered to safer ground. And if, every now and then, she succeeds in getting a piece published that does not explicitly promote progressive causes, it happens only after every line is carefully massaged, negotiated and caveated.

It took the paper two days and two jobs to say that the Tom Cotton op-ed “fell short of our standards.” We attached an editor’s note on a travel story about Jaffa shortly after it was published because it “failed to touch on important aspects of Jaffa’s makeup and its history.” But there is still none appended to Cheryl Strayed’s fawning interview with the writer Alice Walker, a proud anti-Semite who believes in lizard Illuminati. 

The paper of record is, more and more, the record of those living in a distant galaxy, one whose concerns are profoundly removed from the lives of most people. This is a galaxy in which, to choose just a few recent examples, the Soviet space program is lauded for its “diversity”; the doxxing of teenagers in the name of justice is condoned; and the worst caste systems in human history includes the United States alongside Nazi Germany.

Even now, I am confident that most people at The Times do not hold these views. Yet they are cowed by those who do. Why? Perhaps because they believe the ultimate goal is righteous. Perhaps because they believe that they will be granted protection if they nod along as the coin of our realm—language—is degraded in service to an ever-shifting laundry list of right causes. Perhaps because there are millions of unemployed people in this country and they feel lucky to have a job in a contracting industry. 

Or perhaps it is because they know that, nowadays, standing up for principle at the paper does not win plaudits. It puts a target on your back. Too wise to post on Slack, they write to me privately about the “new McCarthyism” that has taken root at the paper of record.

All this bodes ill, especially for independent-minded young writers and editors paying close attention to what they’ll have to do to advance in their careers. Rule One: Speak your mind at your own peril. Rule Two: Never risk commissioning a story that goes against the narrative. Rule Three: Never believe an editor or publisher who urges you to go against the grain. Eventually, the publisher will cave to the mob, the editor will get fired or reassigned, and you’ll be hung out to dry.

For these young writers and editors, there is one consolation. As places like The Times and other once-great journalistic institutions betray their standards and lose sight of their principles, Americans still hunger for news that is accurate, opinions that are vital, and debate that is sincere. I hear from these people every day. “An independent press is not a liberal ideal or a progressive ideal or a democratic ideal. It’s an American ideal,” you said a few years ago. I couldn’t agree more. America is a great country that deserves a great newspaper. 

None of this means that some of the most talented journalists in the world don’t still labor for this newspaper. They do, which is what makes the illiberal environment especially heartbreaking. I will be, as ever, a dedicated reader of their work. But I can no longer do the work that you brought me here to do—the work that Adolph Ochs described in that famous 1896 statement: “to make of the columns of The New York Times a forum for the consideration of all questions of public importance, and to that end to invite intelligent discussion from all shades of opinion.”

Ochs’s idea is one of the best I’ve encountered. And I’ve always comforted myself with the notion that the best ideas win out. But ideas cannot win on their own. They need a voice. They need a hearing. Above all, they must be backed by people willing to live by them. 

Sincerely,
Bari


Hours after the Times confirmed Weiss’s departure, writer Andrew Sullivan announced he was leaving New York Magazine by the end of the week. He, like Weiss, has lamented that the current cultural and political climate stifles open debate.

“I have no beef with my colleagues, many of whom I admire and are friends,” Sullivan tweeted. “The underlying reasons for the split are pretty self-evident.”



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/media/2020/07/14/bari-weiss-resigns-new-york-times/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2020)

Ruth Bader Ginsburg Hospitalized For Possible Infection
					

Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg was hospitalized early Tuesday morning for a possible infection.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Just read your posts if the past 2 days, dipshit.
> Actually never mind, you don’t get it.
> You’re not alone...that’s the whole point of you posting that retired cop’s unconscious musings.


You arrogant judgmental little dweeb, it is you who does not get it...
I don't don't judge people by color, religion, or job.
You on the other hand categorize anyone who may disagree with you as a racist or a bigot.
You're a fucking joke and a punk...
Perhaps we should call you Rachel Dolezal...


----------



## messy (Jul 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You arrogant judgmental little dweeb, it is you who does not get it...
> I don't don't judge people by color, religion, or job.
> You on the other hand categorize anyone who may disagree with you as a racist or a bigot.
> You're a fucking joke and a punk...
> Perhaps we should call you Rachel Dolezal...


Spokane is not a bad town. Just a quick hop over to the beautiful Coeur d’Alene.


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Spokane is not a bad town. Just a quick hop over to the beautiful Coeur d’Alene.


*Washington/Oregon are NOW Northern Shit holes of California....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Spokane is not a bad town. Just a quick hop over to the beautiful Coeur d’Alene.


Rachel, you're babbling....again.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

Oh how " Mueller " is squirming right about now....probably going through straight Vermouth like water.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

I know this is incredibly shallow and chauvinist, but what the fuck is going on?
I’m not going to be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this is incredibly shallow and chauvinist, but what the fuck is going on?
> I’m not going to be able to sleep tonight.
> View attachment 8332



*I found a " comparison "...







*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

Clinton Was With Epstein On Private Island At Same Time As ‘2 Young Girls,’ Witness Claims In Unsealed Court Docs | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

Alan Dershowitz, Prince Andrew, Bill Richardson and ... Bill Clinton:  All Named in Epstein Court Documents as Involved With Underage Girls
					

Bill Clinton among many prominent men mentioned in Epstein civil case court records unsealed on Thursday




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Alan Dershowitz, Prince Andrew, Bill Richardson and ... Bill Clinton:  All Named in Epstein Court Documents as Involved With Underage Girls
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton among many prominent men mentioned in Epstein civil case court records unsealed on Thursday
> ...


“I wish her well. I’ve met her several times.” 
—-trump on ghislaine.
“He’s a terrific guy.”
—-Trump on Epstein


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2020)

What do you say to ignorant assholes who cotton to guilt by association?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do you say to ignorant assholes who cotton to guilt by association?


Are you responding to loser joe here?


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What do you say to ignorant assholes who cotton to guilt by association?


If you are talking to me, you say “I’m Lion and I love President  Trump!” And I respond “no shit.”


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

messy said:


> “I wish her well. I’ve met her several times.”
> —-trump on ghislaine.
> “He’s a terrific guy.”
> —-Trump on Epstein


*You can try all you want....but the TRUTH is coming out...!

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> If you are talking to me, you say “I’m Lion and I love President  Trump!” And I respond “no shit.”


Oh Rachael you ignorant lying whore...bless your little heart.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you responding to loser joe here?


Rachael obviously fits the description as does anyone who cottons to that way of thought.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> If you are talking to me, you say “I’m Lion and I love President  Trump!” And I respond “no shit.”









*No....
Oh Shit....I am " Messy "... !*


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

How the Pandemic Defeated America — The Atlantic
					

A virus has brought the world’s most powerful country to its knees.




					apple.news


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> How the Pandemic Defeated America — The Atlantic
> 
> 
> A virus has brought the world’s most powerful country to its knees.
> ...



*You can't see the TRUTH....so you will live under the THUMB.*


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2020)

I don’t know if it’s somehow Trump, but the rich are sure getting a lot richer during the pandemic.
Stock market is flying...
At least in one way, he’s doing his job.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t know if it’s somehow Trump, but the rich are sure getting a lot richer during the pandemic.
> Stock market is flying...
> At least in one way, he’s doing his job.










*Biden's new shirts for his VP choice....*


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Biden's new shirts for his VP choice....*


Yeah the super rich are a little bummed about Biden. They can sit on their ass and make much more money than by working and pay much fewer taxes on that money than someone who labors for the dollar.
Even little me who has been busy working during the pandemic has made more in the market these last 4 months...and my tax rate on that money is about 60% of what it is on the money I earn working. It’s a total sucker’s play on the workers. 
They don’t want that to change...and it might.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Yeah the super rich are a little bummed about Biden. They can sit on their ass and make much more money than by working and pay much fewer taxes on that money than someone who labors for the dollar.
> Even little me who has been busy working during the pandemic has made more in the market these last 4 months...and my tax rate on that money is about 60% of what it is on the money I earn working. It’s a total sucker’s play on the workers.
> They don’t want that to change...and it might.


*Working...?*
*I do believe YOU stated you didn't need to work...*
*It appears you are " Busy "...fabricating more lies....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

I bet the japs don’t try that again.


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Working...?*
> *I do believe YOU stated you didn't need to work...*
> *It appears you are " Busy "...fabricating more lies....*


I don't need to work for money. But my wife insists...I don't golf and she doesn't want me hanging around.
Plus I mentor my employees and they need me.
Nice try, though...if I ever stated I don't need to work, I don't remember.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 350452, member: 3299"

I don't need to work for money. **
I find that VERY hard to believe...*

But my wife insists...
*Your " Better " half is the thinker...!*

I don't golf and she doesn't want me hanging around.
*If your " In person " persona is anything remote to what you try and 
pull off in just this forum....I can see why. Nothing wrong with Golf.
Just don't steal the course golfballs......*

Plus I mentor my employees and they need me.
*Either you are a Doctor Jekyll and Mr Hyde which I doubt or you *
*are lying about any employees....no one would want to work with a *
*human who displays your traits...*

Nice try, though...if* I ever stated I don't need to work* *, I don't remember.
*Hey " Sally Yates " you just LIED ....!*

/QUOTE


*Unfricken believable.....and I didn't even have to use a lure....!







*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2020)

UPDATE: CA Pension Fund Exec Yu Meng Resigned After Filing False Financial Disclosures, Self-Dealing
					

And lots and lots of connections with Beijing.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> UPDATE: CA Pension Fund Exec Yu Meng Resigned After Filing False Financial Disclosures, Self-Dealing
> 
> 
> And lots and lots of connections with Beijing.
> ...




*






YOU LIBERALS HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA WHAT IS HAPPENING.......!*
*
THANK YOU SHERIFF JOE....!
*
*Now if the Feds would just handcuff Gavin Gruesome .....California could start a recovery..!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2020)

*US home construction surges 22.6%, third monthly increase*
By PAUL WISEMAN

WASHINGTON (AP) — Construction of new U.S. homes surged 22.6% last month as homebuilders bounced back from a lull induced by the coronavirus pandemic.

The Commerce Department reported Tuesday that new homes were started an annual pace of nearly 1.5 million in July, highest since February and well above what economists were expecting. Housing starts have now risen three straight months after plunging in March and April as the virus outbreak paralyzed the American economy. Last month’s pace of construction was 23.4% above July 2019′s.

“U.S. housing starts blew the roof off of expectations in July ... .... these are the kind of gains seen after storms/hurricanes,” Jennifer Lee, senior economist at BMO Capital Markets, wrote in a research note. Strong demand and limited supply drove builders to break ground.









						US home construction surges 22.6%, third monthly increase
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Construction of new U.S. homes surged 22.6% last month as homebuilders bounced back from a lull induced by the coronavirus pandemic. The Commerce Department reported...




					apnews.com


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> UPDATE: CA Pension Fund Exec Yu Meng Resigned After Filing False Financial Disclosures, Self-Dealing
> 
> 
> And lots and lots of connections with Beijing.
> ...


Low level stuff...McConnell operates with the real Chinese bigwigs...

Ms. Chao’s office had made a series of unorthodox requests related to her first scheduled visit to China as a Trump cabinet member, according to people with knowledge of the email. Among them: asking federal officials to help coordinate travel arrangements for at least one family member and include relatives in meetings with government officials.


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *US home construction surges 22.6%, third monthly increase*
> By PAUL WISEMAN
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Construction of new U.S. homes surged 22.6% last month as homebuilders bounced back from a lull induced by the coronavirus pandemic.
> ...


Yeah I drove all around west LA and Culver City yesterday looking at properties...saw all the new houses being built and the huge new amazon studio and google facilities.


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Low level stuff...McConnell operates with the real Chinese bigwigs...
> 
> Ms. Chao’s office had made a series of unorthodox requests related to her first scheduled visit to China as a Trump cabinet member, according to people with knowledge of the email. Among them: asking federal officials to help coordinate travel arrangements for at least one family member and include relatives in meetings with government officials.


*Go back in your bedroom and Diddle Diddle......you're projecting unsubstantiated Fantasies again.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

UhOh


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

Pictures of Bill Clinton Being Massaged by an Epstein Rape Victim Emerge
					

Don't worry, he's still speaking at the DNC.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Senate committee concludes Russia used Manafort, WikiLeaks to boost Trump in 2016
					

Russia used Republican political operative Paul Manafort and the WikiLeaks website to try to help now-U.S. President Donald Trump win the 2016 election, a Republican-led Senate committee said in its final review of the matter on Tuesday.




					www.reuters.com
				




What did Pelosi say to Trump that day? "Everything with you leads back to Russia, doesn't it?" When the SDNY grand jury gets his tax returns in the money laundering case, we will really know who he's working for...


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pictures of Bill Clinton Being Massaged by an Epstein Rape Victim Emerge
> 
> 
> Don't worry, he's still speaking at the DNC.
> ...


Hey, how's Q? Is it "he" or "they?" Do you know yet?


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Trump has repeatedly offered well wishes to Ghislaine Maxwell, who is charged with enabling Epstein’s serial sexual abuse of underage girls.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump has repeatedly offered well wishes to Ghislaine Maxwell, who is charged with enabling Epstein’s serial sexual abuse of underage girls.


That's exactly why WJC is speaking in prime time tonight...Democrats want to prove they're just as sleazy as Trump


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's exactly why WJC is speaking in prime time tonight...Democrats want to prove they're just as sleazy as Trump


Thanks. 
Silly me, I thought it was because WJC was a very popular 2-term President who balanced the budget and worked hand-in-hand with Republicans.
But I’m sure you’re right.


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

ASHINGTON (Reuters) - Russia used Republican political operative Paul Manafort and the WikiLeaks website to try to help now-U.S. President Donald Trump win the 2016 election, a Republican-led Senate committee said in its final review of the matter on Tuesday.

WikiLeaks played a key role in Russia's effort to assist Republican Trump's campaign against Democrat Hillary Clinton and likely knew it was helping Russian intelligence, said the 966-page report, which is likely to be the most definitive public account of the 2016 election controversy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Senate committee concludes Russia used Manafort, WikiLeaks to boost Trump in 2016
> 
> 
> Russia used Republican political operative Paul Manafort and the WikiLeaks website to try to help now-U.S. President Donald Trump win the 2016 election, a Republican-led Senate committee said in its final review of the matter on Tuesday.
> ...


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

messy said:


> ASHINGTON (Reuters) - Russia used Republican political operative Paul Manafort and the WikiLeaks website to try to help now-U.S. President Donald Trump win the 2016 election, a Republican-led Senate committee said in its final review of the matter on Tuesday.
> 
> WikiLeaks played a key role in Russia's effort to assist Republican Trump's campaign against Democrat Hillary Clinton and likely knew it was helping Russian intelligence, said the 966-page report, which is likely to be the most definitive public account of the 2016 election controversy.


You are just mad Trump thought of Russia first.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2020)

How quickly some forget or simply just ignore the facts....

*Mueller's report looks bad for Obama*
By Scott Jennings
Updated 12:15 AM ET, Tue April 23, 2019

(CNN) The partisan warfare over the Mueller report will rage, but one thing cannot be denied: Former President Barack Obama looks just plain bad. On his watch, the Russians meddled in our democracy while his administration did nothing about it.

The Mueller report flatly states that Russia began interfering in American democracy in 2014. Over the next couple of years, the effort blossomed into a robust attempt to interfere in our 2016 presidential election. The Obama administration knew this was going on and yet did nothing. In 2016, Obama's National Security Adviser Susan Rice told her staff to "stand down" and "knock it off" as they drew up plans to "strike back" against the Russians, according to an account from Michael Isikoff and David Corn in their book "Russian Roulette: The Inside Story of Putin's War on America and the Election of Donald Trump". 

Why did Obama go soft on Russia? My opinion is that it was because he was singularly focused on the nuclear deal with Iran. Obama wanted Putin in the deal, and to stand up to him on election interference would have, in Obama's estimation, upset that negotiation. This turned out to be a disastrous policy decision.

Obama's supporters claim he did stand up to Russia by deploying sanctions after the election to punish them for their actions. But, Obama, according to the Washington Post, "approved a modest package... with economic sanctions so narrowly targeted that even those who helped design them describe their impact as largely symbolic." In other words, a toothless response to a serious incursion.

But don't just take my word for it that Obama failed. Congressman Adam Schiff, who disgraced himself in this process by claiming collusion when Mueller found that none exists, once said that "the Obama administration should have done a lot more." The Washington Post reported that a senior Obama administration official said they "sort of choked" in failing to stop the Russian government's brazen activities. And Obama's ambassador to Russia, Michael McFaul, said, "The punishment did not fit the crime" about the weak sanctions rolled out after the 2016 election.

entire article








						Mueller's report looks bad for Obama
					

Scott Jennings writes that a key takeaway from the Mueller report is that Barack Obama's administration failed the United States with its tepid response to Russian interference in our democracy.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2020)

*Obama White House Knew of Russian Election Hacking, but Delayed Telling*
June 21, 2017

WASHINGTON — The Obama administration feared that acknowledging Russian meddling in the 2016 election would reveal too much about intelligence gathering and be interpreted as “taking sides” in the race, the former secretary of homeland security said Wednesday.
entire article:








						Obama White House Knew of Russian Election Hacking, but Delayed Telling (Published 2017)
					

The administration did not speak out forcefully about the election interference because it worried that it would be seen as meddling on its part.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2020)

*Obama admin was ill-prepared for Russian election meddling: Senate intel report*
Obama’s national security adviser, Susan Rice, told staff to hold off on any cyber retaliation options against Russia, the report said.
Feb. 6, 2020, 9:02 AM PST
By Dan De Luce
The Obama administration was caught off guard by Russia's interference in the 2016 election and did not have options at the ready to retaliate over the meddling, resulting in a constrained and flawed response, according to a new report from the Senate Intelligence Committee issued Thursday.

The partially redacted report also said President Barack Obama's national security adviser, Susan Rice, told her staff to put on hold contingency plans for possible cyber retaliation against Russia over the interference. The administration’s decision to stand down had been previously reported.


The 54-page bipartisan report is the third installment of a five-part series by the committee examining the scale of Russia’s interference in the 2016 election and follows three years of extensive investigation.

The report said the Obama administration was understandably concerned that a sharp public response to Russia’s meddling could have been interpreted in the U.S. as an attempt to tip the scales in favor of Democratic presidential nominee Hillary Clinton. But the report also said the White House — faced with an unprecedented challenge — lacked a clear set of options and that its failure to share information inside the administration hampered its ability to respond.

The administration’s decision to treat cyber and geopolitical aspects of Russia’s effort as separate issues also may have prevented officials from grasping the full scale of the threat from Moscow, the report said.

"The Committee found that the U.S. Government was not well-postured to counter Russian election interference activity with a full range of readily-available policy options," the report said in its findings. "One aspect of the administration's response — high-level warnings of potential retaliation — may or may not have tempered Moscow's activity."

entire article








						Obama admin was ill-prepared for Russian election meddling: Senate intel report
					

Obama’s national security adviser, Susan Rice, told staff to hold off on any cyber retaliation options against Russia, the report said.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> How quickly some forget or simply just ignore the facts....
> 
> *Mueller's report looks bad for Obama*
> By Scott Jennings
> ...


Racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Obama White House Knew of Russian Election Hacking, but Delayed Telling*
> June 21, 2017
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Obama administration feared that acknowledging Russian meddling in the 2016 election would reveal too much about intelligence gathering and be interpreted as “taking sides” in the race, the former secretary of homeland security said Wednesday.
> ...


Racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Obama admin was ill-prepared for Russian election meddling: Senate intel report*
> Obama’s national security adviser, Susan Rice, told staff to hold off on any cyber retaliation options against Russia, the report said.
> Feb. 6, 2020, 9:02 AM PST
> By Dan De Luce
> ...


Racist


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2020)

Trump told Putin: “You definitely deserve it.” He added: “I am a big fan of yours!”


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2020)

Marjorie Greene and Laura Loomer...the GOP picking some fine female candidates.
I hope their campaigns go national!


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2020)

From Jim Wright's FB page --

Loomer once chained herself to the front door of Twitter's New York office -- and Twitter just ignored her. Cops asked, Do you want us to...? and Twitter just shrugged and said, naw, leave her there, we'll just use another entrance. So, they just left her there. New Yorkers walked around her, didn't even look up -- not like they aren't used to strange people yelling on the sidewalk. After two hours of being ignored by literally everybody, including social media, she meekly asked the cops to cut off the cuffs so she could go take a piss.


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey, how's Q? Is it "he" or "they?" Do you know yet?


*How's your hand .....you've been workin it non stop for quite some time....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2020)

espola said:


> From Jim Wright's FB page --
> 
> Loomer once chained herself to the front door of Twitter's New York office -- and Twitter just ignored her. Cops asked, Do you want us to...? and Twitter just shrugged and said, naw, leave her there, we'll just use another entrance. So, they just left her there. New Yorkers walked around her, didn't even look up -- not like they aren't used to strange people yelling on the sidewalk. After two hours of being ignored by literally everybody, including social media, she meekly asked the cops to cut off the cuffs so she could go take a piss.



*You're quite " Tickled " by the " Tinkle " reference aren't you.......*

*Your history is catching up to you.*


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Obama White House Knew of Russian Election Hacking, but Delayed Telling*
> June 21, 2017
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Obama administration feared that acknowledging Russian meddling in the 2016 election would reveal too much about intelligence gathering and be interpreted as “taking sides” in the race, the former secretary of homeland security said Wednesday.
> ...











						Senate’s Bipartisan Russia Report Refutes Trump’s Repeated ‘No Collusion’ Lie
					

Intelligence committee finds "grave counterintelligence threat" but Trump’s 2020 campaign continues to claim "no collusion" and to call the investigations "a hoax."




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Senate’s Bipartisan Russia Report Refutes Trump’s Repeated ‘No Collusion’ Lie
> 
> 
> Intelligence committee finds "grave counterintelligence threat" but Trump’s 2020 campaign continues to claim "no collusion" and to call the investigations "a hoax."
> ...


*Stop Saying Donald Trump Colluded With Russia*
May 26, 2020

The passage of time has not been kind to allegations that Donald Trump and his 2016 presidential campaign colluded with the Russian government. Developments have been even less kind to the argument that Trump as president has been Vladimir Putin’s sycophantic puppet. Trump’s accusers need to abandon their f oray into neo‐McCarthyism before a weary public focuses its annoyance and disillusionment on them.

The tepid Mueller Report in 2019 struck a damaging blow to the principal rationale for the entire Russia collusion investigation. The (much belated) release of transcripts of witness testimonies before the House Intelligence Committee earlier this month likely has inflicted a death blow.

*The Mueller Report** did not find evidence to warrant any criminal indictments regarding offenses having to do with those central accusations—not against Trump, his associates, or any other American. Specifically, the report stated: “[T]he investigation did not establish that members of the Trump Campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities.” *The Intercept’s Glenn Greenwald provided a succinct summary of the results, asserting that Mueller “did not merely reject the Trump‐Russia conspiracy theories. He obliterated them.” Greenwald added: “Several of the media’s most breathless and hyped ‘bombshells’ were dismissed completely.”








						Stop Saying Donald Trump Colluded With Russia
					

Trump’s accusers need to abandon their foray into neo‐McCarthyism before a weary public focuses its annoyance and disillusionment on them.




					www.cato.org
				






Your turn Magoo....


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Stop Saying Donald Trump Colluded With Russia*
> May 26, 2020
> 
> The passage of time has not been kind to allegations that Donald Trump and his 2016 presidential campaign colluded with the Russian government. Developments have been even less kind to the argument that Trump as president has been Vladimir Putin’s sycophantic puppet. Trump’s accusers need to abandon their f oray into neo‐McCarthyism before a weary public focuses its annoyance and disillusionment on them.
> ...


The defensive lies from t and friends are to be expected, the lies from their political supporters are just good business, but repeating those lies on the forum shows us more of what you are.


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Senate’s Bipartisan Russia Report Refutes Trump’s Repeated ‘No Collusion’ Lie
> 
> 
> Intelligence committee finds "grave counterintelligence threat" but Trump’s 2020 campaign continues to claim "no collusion" and to call the investigations "a hoax."
> ...





espola said:


> The defensive lies from t and friends are to be expected, the lies from their political supporters are just good business, but repeating those lies on the forum shows us more of what you are.



*Try all you want.....you cannot change history....
You support a Criminal Agenda and You troll for a
Criminal Enterprise...*
*You are a Liar and You are a Thief.
(And I saw your filthy posts from past forums.....)*
*!*


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Stop Saying Donald Trump Colluded With Russia*
> May 26, 2020
> 
> The passage of time has not been kind to allegations that Donald Trump and his 2016 presidential campaign colluded with the Russian government. Developments have been even less kind to the argument that Trump as president has been Vladimir Putin’s sycophantic puppet. Trump’s accusers need to abandon their f oray into neo‐McCarthyism before a weary public focuses its annoyance and disillusionment on them.
> ...


Like clockwork, Lion Eyes can be counted on for daily attacks on Dems...and in cases such as this, defending Trump.
We always know where he stands.


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Like clockwork, Lion Eyes can be counted on for daily attacks on Dems...and in cases such as this, defending Trump.
> We always know where he stands.


He is probably grateful that t has cleared the cannibals and pedophiles out of his neighborhood.


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2020)

espola said:


> He is probably grateful that t has cleared the cannibals and pedophiles out of his neighborhood.


*You seem worried........*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Like clockwork, Lion Eyes can be counted on for daily attacks on Dems...and in cases such as this, defending Trump.
> We always know where he stands.


We all know where you stand you fucking coward...
You need to understand their is NO DIFFERENCE between the two major parties or the low lives that are in DC...
Just more bullshit that cowards will ignore...


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You need to understand their is NO DIFFERENCE between the two major parties or the low lives that are in DC...


How do you feel about Mitch McConnell?


----------



## Imtired (Aug 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> How quickly some forget or simply just ignore the facts....
> 
> *Mueller's report looks bad for Obama*
> By Scott Jennings
> ...


Ah yes...Scott Jennings:

”*Scott Jennings* (born October 26, 1977) is an American writer and conservative commentator”

”Jennings was involved in the dismissal of U.S. attorneys controversy in early 2007, and was among the White House Staff for whom House and Senate Judiciary Subcommittees authorized subpoenas in March. He testified on August 2, 2007 before the Judiciary Committee, invoking executive privilege and refusing to answer most questions.”

”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> How do you feel about Mitch McConnell?


He, Pelosi and Schumer are all cut from the same cloth....


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> He, Pelosi and Schumer are all cut from the same cloth....


They all want to bow down to the Russians?


----------



## messy (Aug 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> We all know where you stand you fucking coward...
> You need to understand their is NO DIFFERENCE between the two major parties or the low lives that are in DC...
> Just more bullshit that cowards will ignore...


That’s overly simplistic and incorrect, especially when it comes to Trump.
But you have to defend Trump as “normal” and equivalent to the other side at all costs...every day!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ah yes...Scott Jennings:
> 
> ”*Scott Jennings* (born October 26, 1977) is an American writer and conservative commentator”
> 
> ...


Invoking executive privileged is wrong in your book? 
Or was it the dismissal of the U.S. attorneys? 
Bill Clinton dismissed/fired all 93 U.S. attorneys in 1993 after he came into office and Janet Reno became attorney general.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s overly simplistic and incorrect, especially when it comes to Trump.
> But you have to defend Trump as “normal” and equivalent to the other side at all costs...every day!


Trump is as fucked up as you, you arrogant little whore...


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> He, Pelosi and Schumer are all cut from the same cloth....


They're career politicians, to be sure. I think Pelosi has a bit less cynicism, but that's the optimist in me.


----------



## messy (Aug 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is as fucked up as you, you arrogant little whore...


“Whore?” Interesting choice of insults. Why “whore,” Mr. Trumpie?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2020)

Much of the social history of the Western world, over the past three decades, has been a history of replacing what worked with what sounded good. Thomas Sowell


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2020)

messy said:


> “Whore?” Interesting choice of insults. Why “whore,” Mr. Trumpie?


It fits along with coward, punk, fraud...


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> It fits along with coward, punk, fraud...


How so, Trumpie? Gonna watch your hero tonight? Will you watch with "The Outlaw?"


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

It’s pretty much like the Mob won the presidency...

The New York attorney general is investigating President Trump’s private business for allegedly misleading lenders by inflating the value of its assets, the attorney general’s office said Monday in a legal filing.


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

Jerry Falwell Jr., a leading evangelical ally of President Trump's and son of the founder of one of the nation's largest and most well-known Christian universities, has officially resigned as president of Liberty University after a series of controversies, a university source confirms to NPR.
Falwell's departure comes on the heels of an investigation by Reuters on Monday in which Falwell's former business partner, Giancarlo Granda, claimed he had a multiyear sexual relationship with Falwell's wife, Becki, which involved Falwell looking on while the pair engaged in sex acts. That report was published a day after Falwell released a statement to the Washington Examiner in which he claimed that he had suffered emotional distress over his wife's affair with his business partner. Falwell described it as a "fatal attraction" situation that included attempts to extort the high-profile couple financially


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Jerry Falwell Jr., a leading evangelical ally of President Trump's and son of the founder of one of the nation's largest and most well-known Christian universities, has officially resigned as president of Liberty University after a series of controversies, a university source confirms to NPR.
> Falwell's departure comes on the heels of an investigation by Reuters on Monday in which Falwell's former business partner, Giancarlo Granda, claimed he had a multiyear sexual relationship with Falwell's wife, Becki, which involved Falwell looking on while the pair engaged in sex acts. That report was published a day after Falwell released a statement to the Washington Examiner in which he claimed that he had suffered emotional distress over his wife's affair with his business partner. Falwell described it as a "fatal attraction" situation that included attempts to extort the high-profile couple financially


The whole story just screams “Christian Right.” 
Perversion, lies, drunkenness, infidelity.
It’s perfect. 
We “secular elites” love watching you idiots.
Let’s do a show about the Palins and the Falwells!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2020)

messy said:


> The whole story just screams “Christian Right.”
> Perversion, lies, drunkenness, infidelity.


How many of these 4 sins have committed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s pretty much like the Mob won the presidency...
> 
> The New York attorney general is investigating President Trump’s private business for allegedly misleading lenders by inflating the value of its assets, the attorney general’s office said Monday in a legal filing.


Just another addition to the hoax list.


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

"Everything I know about the Constitution, I learned from you on 'Fox & Friends,'" President Donald Trump once told Judge Andrew Napolitano.


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

notintheface said:


> How do you feel about Mitch McConnell?



*Go away.....*

*You've Snotonyourface.....*


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

GOP Policies Are Shortening American Lives
					

A new study suggests that state disparities in life expectancy come down to the conservative-liberal divide.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

His dad said only guilty people take the 5th, right?









						Eric Trump takes 5th in New York probe into Trump Org. finances
					

Eric Trump is now “refusing to appear” for an interview as part of a New York investigation of President Trump and the Trump Organization’s finances. The New York AG now asking a judge to order the Trump Organization VP to provide testimony under oath. MSNBC Analyst Neal Katyal joins MNSBC’s...




					www.google.com


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2020)

messy said:


> His dad said only guilty people take the 5th, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The mob takes the 5th."

"If you are innocent, why are you taking the 5th?"


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

espola said:


> "The mob takes the 5th."
> 
> "If you are innocent, why are you taking the 5th?"


*You should remain silent....Mr LIAR/THIEF...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2020)

Lois Lerner repeatedly took the 5th
She then claimed "death threats and a real risk of physical harm if her explanation of the tea party targeting scandal becomes public".
How convenient was that?


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lois Lerner repeatedly took the 5th
> She then claimed "death threats and a real risk of physical harm if her explanation of the tea party targeting scandal becomes public".
> How convenient was that?


You seem to be confirming the "took the 5th so must be guilty" theme.  Is that what you intended?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2020)

espola said:


> You seem to be confirming the "took the 5th so must be guilty" theme.  Is that what you intended?


Take the facts any way you want Magoo...
She did indeed invoke her 5th amendment right...
And then....

"Ms. Lerner and Holly Paz, her deputy at the IRS, filed documents in court Thursday saying tapes and transcripts of depositions they gave in a court case this year must remain sealed in perpetuity, or else they could spur an enraged public to retaliate."








						Lois Lerner, Holly Paz want testimony sealed permanently
					

Former IRS executive Lois G. Lerner told a federal court last week that members of her family, including “young children,” face death threats and a real risk of physical harm if her explanation of the tea party targeting scandal becomes public.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				





Makes one wonder what they could have possibly testified to.....


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2020)

espola said:


> You seem to be confirming the "took the 5th so must be guilty" theme.  Is that what you intended?


Poor Lion doesn’t know what he believes. He is lost in a quagmire of right-wing rhetoric and just sort of angrily repeats what he’s told.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Lion doesn’t know what he believes. He is lost in a quagmire of right-wing rhetoric and just sort of angrily repeats what he’s told.


Says the transracial fraud....
So tell me, exactly who am I repeating? Right wing rhetoric has nothing to do with you, you half wit.
Angery? No. I do feel guilty. Picking on you is cruel, but you being the fraudulent punk you are, I just end up laughing and wondering how you became such a worthless lying piece of shit...
Pathetic really. I'll ask forgiveness tonight for my careless words.
Until then, fuck off you little worm.


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Says the transracial fraud....
> So tell me, exactly who am I repeating?
> Angery? No. I do feel guilty. Picking on you is cruel, but you being the fraudulent punk you are, I just end up laughing and wondering how you became such a worthless lying piece of shit...
> Pathetic really. I'll ask forgiveness tonight for my careless words.
> Until then, fuck off you little worm.


Why do you keep saying "fraudulent?" I don't know what you mean. And lying about what? I think you are not only an angry old POS, but you have stuff in your head that comes out of nowhere. What an idiot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

How is that towel head goat fucking refugee program working in the USA?








						Texas cabbie accused in 'honor killing' of teenage daughters didn't want to raise 'whores,' wife recalled
					

The Texas cab driver accused of murdering his two teenage daughters more than a decade ago was unhappy that they were dating non-Muslims and was unwilling to raise "whores as daughters," according to his family.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is that towel head goat fucking refugee program working in the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story, bro’!


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Take the facts any way you want Magoo...
> She did indeed invoke her 5th amendment right...
> And then....
> 
> ...


Just like what t said.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Says the transracial fraud....
> So tell me, exactly who am I repeating? Right wing rhetoric has nothing to do with you, you half wit.
> Angery? No. I do feel guilty. Picking on you is cruel, but you being the fraudulent punk you are, I just end up laughing and wondering how you became such a worthless lying piece of shit...
> Pathetic really. I'll ask forgiveness tonight for my careless words.
> Until then, fuck off you little worm.


The judges have made a special award for you as "Least Reasonable Response in this Thread"


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Says the transracial fraud....
> So tell me, exactly who am I repeating? Right wing rhetoric has nothing to do with you, you half wit.
> Angery? No. I do feel guilty. Picking on you is cruel, but you being the fraudulent punk you are, I just end up laughing and wondering how you became such a worthless lying piece of shit...
> Pathetic really. I'll ask forgiveness tonight for my careless words.
> Until then, fuck off you little worm.


Poor baby. So incredibly jealous of what you hear from me that you accuse me of lying and being "fraudulent." 
It's all true, bitch.
But everybody must be content with their station in life...don't be jealous. Believe me, we all have our problems, even me. Money and brains and limitless amounts of friends from childhood and the soccer community aren't everything.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> GOP Policies Are Shortening American Lives
> 
> 
> A new study suggests that state disparities in life expectancy come down to the conservative-liberal divide.
> ...



*What a sad commentary on your Brain development....*

*Criminals are dying due to being knocked off the Teet.....pretty simple " Messy " Transc@#k....


DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

I can’t get enough of this Falwell story.
It just screams Christian Right.
I wonder if Lion watches his wife with a handsome young stud while shouting about Jesus.
I’m guessing he does.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

How about that superspreader event last night, huh? At the White House!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> How about that superspreader event last night, huh? At the White House!


This one?
These people aren’t lookin so healthy.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This one?
> These people aren’t lookin so healthy.
> View attachment 8856


No. The one at the White House...without masks.
All this crazy unrest and disease everywhere...we need a new president


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> How about that superspreader event last night, huh? At the White House!


This one?
These people aren’t lookin so healthy.
View attachment 8856


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

No laws broken.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

CNN guest: It's okay for protesters to gather in D.C. today during a pandemic because their cause is important
					






					hotair.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Why do you keep saying "fraudulent?" I don't know what you mean. And lying about what? I think you are not only an angry old POS, but you have stuff in your head that comes out of nowhere. What an idiot.


You're no more the mentor of people than you are a ceo that brings in millions...you live a lie.
Then throw in the lies you tell daily about anyone you disagree with & you're seemingly pathological.
You're a fraud & a lying punk who hides behind the curtain of anonymity and spews forth bullshit.
What a coward...proof me wrong.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2020)

_Gotta believe if the Palestinians truly wanted peace, they would have it...... _

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — The ruler of the United Arab Emirates issued a decree Saturday formally ending the country’s boycott of Israel amid a U.S.-brokered deal to normalize relations between the two countries.

The announcement now allows trade and commerce between the UAE, home to oil-rich Abu Dhabi and skyscraper-studded Dubai, and Israel, home to a thriving diamond trade, pharmaceutical companies and tech start-ups.

The announcement further cements the Aug 13 deal opening up relations between the two nations, which required Israel to halt its contentious plan to annex occupied West Bank land sought by the Palestinians. But Palestinians so far have criticized the accord as undercutting one of its few bargaining chips with Israelis in moribund peace negotiations.









						UAE formally ends Israel boycott amid US-brokered deal
					

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — The ruler of the United Arab Emirates issued a decree Saturday formally ending the country's boycott of Israel amid a U...




					apnews.com


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're no more the mentor of people than you are a ceo that brings in millions...you live a lie.
> Then throw in the lies you tell daily about anyone you disagree with & you're seemingly pathological.
> You're a fraud & a lying punk who hides behind the curtain of anonymity and spews forth bullshit.
> What a coward...proof me wrong.


Not only a mentor...but a couple of those I mentored now bring in millions too! 
Sure, I’m lying. Why would I do that?
People like me are printing money under Trump. He lies to people like you. Where is the wall? Where are the reopened coal mines? What’s he done about Covid?
Can’t help you, Trumpie. Dems da facts.
Name one lie I have told about anyone I disagree with. You can’t. Oh, that you’re a Trumpie? Seems pretty clear...you side with the likes of the banned “The Outlaw” and you spew venom against Dems every day, so that answers that, you old crank.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 29, 2020)

I dedicate this to my brother who served in the PD when he got back from Vietnam.  He only did two years because of PTSD issues.  He was a good cop, but it got insane and he had to quit.  This was late 60s.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I dedicate this to my brother who served in the PD when he got back from Vietnam.  He only did two years because of PTSD issues.  He was a good cop, but it got insane and he had to quit.  This was late 60s.


Amen


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Amen


You forgot “brotha” you were supposed to say “Amen Brotha’”


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2020)

Unemployment is in double-digits, renters are scared of eviction notices, aid is stuck, and economic recovery seems to have slowed.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2020)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 355727, member: 1585"
This one?
These people aren’t lookin so healthy.





/QUOTE


*Twana Brawley syndrome anyone.....!!!!!!*


*Tawana Brawley starts paying man she falsely accused of rape in 1987*
By Sho Wills, *CNN*

Updated 8:51 AM ET, Mon August 5, 2013


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Not only a mentor...but a couple of those I mentored now bring in millions too!
> Sure, I’m lying. Why would I do that?
> People like me are printing money under Trump. He lies to people like you. Where is the wall? Where are the reopened coal mines? What’s he done about Covid?
> Can’t help you, Trumpie. Dems da facts.
> Name one lie I have told about anyone I disagree with. You can’t. Oh, that you’re a Trumpie? Seems pretty clear...you side with the likes of the banned “The Outlaw” and you spew venom against Dems every day, so that answers that, you old crank.


As I stated, an arrogant, lying, fraud....
Frauds like you claim accomplishments daily.
Biden claims he was in the top of his class in law school, a lie.
He claimed he graduated with 3 degrees from college, a lie.
He claimed he became a teacher, a professor after his VP term was finished. Nope, just one more lie.
You are a fraud, a lying fraud. You're as much a mentor as Biden is a professor.
I spew venom at you asshole, not at Democrats
Fucking punk...run along now.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Sep 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> As I stated, an arrogant, lying, fraud....
> Frauds like you claim accomplishments daily.
> Biden claims he was in the top of his class in law school, a lie.
> He claimed he graduated with 3 degrees from college, a lie.
> ...


He also got suspended for 7 days.


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> He also got suspended for 7 days.









*Once a LIAR, Always a LIAR...!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> He also got suspended for 7 days.


Karma....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Just like what t said.


Put the quote you speak of up, otherwise shut your lying pie hole...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor baby. So incredibly jealous of what you hear from me that you accuse me of lying and being "fraudulent."
> It's all true, bitch.
> But everybody must be content with their station in life...don't be jealous. Believe me, we all have our problems, even me. Money and brains and limitless amounts of friends from childhood and the soccer community aren't everything.


Arrogant and delusional....what a piece of shit....
Limitless friends? No one knows who you are, you have no friends. 
You are a pathetic piece of human fodder, hiding behind the curtain of anonymity....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2020)

espola said:


> The judges have made a special award for you as "Least Reasonable Response in this Thread"


The judges?
Apparently you drink with the "judges"....Johnny Walker, Jim Beam and Jack Daniels
Have another Magoo, they 're full of alcohol and apparently you are too.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Put the quote you speak of up, otherwise shut your lying pie hole...


“The mob takes the Fifth.  If you're innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?”

DJ Trump, at a campaign rally in Iowa, September 2016.

What lies?


----------



## Imtired (Sep 1, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Ah yes, posting a dissenting opinion from a black person about another black person as if that is any more significant than a white person having a dissenting opinion from another white person.   You do realize that black people are just like any other human in that they have all sorts of opinions, right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ah yes, posting a dissenting opinion from a black person about another black person as if that is any more significant than a white person having a dissenting opinion from another white person.   You do realize that black people are just like any other human in that they have all sorts of opinions, right?


And when an articulate black person has a dissenting opinion from the "we am be oppressed an shit", he gets called an Uncle Tom.  Speaks volumes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2020)

Nancy, Nancy, Nancy....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301297127780478981


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nancy, Nancy, Nancy....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301297127780478981


A democrat's paradise.  All we need is for Nancy to get her hair done (check!) and more of our tax dollars to throw at this (check!).  Solved.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2020)

*Both sheriff's deputies now listed in stable condition*
Los Angeles police officials have announced a $100,000 reward for information that leads them to the gunman who ambushed two sheriff’s deputies in Compton over the weekend.

Both victims -- a 24-year-old man and a 31-year-old mother of a 6-year-old -- were sworn in just over a year ago, according to the L.A. Times report. 

Shortly after the shooting, police were faced with protests at the entrance to the hospital where the injured deputies were being treated. A series of tweets from the LA County Sheriffs describes how demonstrators were “blocking the entrance & exit of the HOSPITAL EMERGENCY ROOM” and yelling, "We hope they die." 








						Compton ambush: $100G reward offered for information on gunman as manhunt for suspect continues
					

Los Angeles police officials have announced a $100,000 reward for information that leads them to the gunman who ambushed two sheriff’s deputies in Compton.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2020)

I’m clearly not praying hard enough...


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m clearly not praying hard enough...
> 
> View attachment 9028



*Then start " Praying "....*
*
Drink the Koolaid/Donate and you shall receive..........Welll, Nothing. 

Based on your past " confessions " on this very Forum, you should be
somewhere in his Financial neighborhood due to the skimming you brag about.*


----------



## pewpew (Sep 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Both sheriff's deputies now listed in stable condition*
> Los Angeles police officials have announced a $100,000 reward for information that leads them to the gunman who ambushed two sheriff’s deputies in Compton over the weekend.
> 
> Both victims -- a 24-year-old man and a 31-year-old mother of a 6-year-old -- were sworn in just over a year ago, according to the L.A. Times report.
> ...


I've pretty much stayed out of posting in Off Topic while a handful of you go back n forth in various threads. This hits too close to home though. With friends and family working both the Thin Blue/Red Line, the actions of the shooter..and the "peaceful protesters" in front of St Frances Med Center is absolutely beyond reprehensible. 
I've heard the radio traffic the female deputy puts out after being shot in the face and it's difficult to listen to without a swarm of emotions coming over you. If you've seen the pictures of her..face full of blood..applying a TQ to her partner and still trying to stay in the fight to protect herself and her partner, then you know how bad-ass she is. 14 months on the job. I don't know her prior experience other than she's a mom. She could be the mom of YOUR children. Or YOUR daughter..the mother of YOUR grandkids. I don't know anything either of the 24yr old male deputy other than he's been on the job only a short time as well. Someone I know had recently worked with him at another station and said he's a nice guy. Only been on a short time and just recently transferred to Compton Station.
Where are all the social justice warriors condemning this act of violence? Where's LeBron James at to speak out about this? 
I saw a side-by-side pic of LeBron being carried off the court with "cramps"..and the female deputy full of blood tending to her wounded partner.
Who's the real hero and who's the one making millions that needs to be carried due to a cramp. Gimme a break. 
My G03 GK played for over a week on a broken ankle because she thought it was just ongoing pain from a bad ankle sprain months earlier. 
Will we see him put LASD on the back of his jersey or will he continue to run the names of convicted felons..I mean "heroes" like Jacob Blake instead?

Flame suit on..go ahead and say what you want..just like I won't change your opinions..you won't change mine. I'll give you a bit of background before you try and label me with anything. I'm over 40. Hispanic. Married w/ children. Blue collar. Registered Democrat my whole life. Though I'm finding it really hard to say that anymore. I'm Pro-choice. I'm VERY Pro-2A.  I don't like paying taxes to fund people sitting at home on their asses collecting a check for work they didn't do. I find myself torn between both sides. But the Dems have done nothing to quell the violence in our society and pretty much condone looting, rioting, targeting police, etc. by these "peaceful protesters" with zero accountability for their lawlessness. This I find UNACCEPTABLE. Listening to friends and family out there on the Front Line and their stories shows our society has lost it's moral compass. There's plenty wrong with the Rep party as well. Don't get me wrong. We can save that for another day. 

We teach our kids to be responsible for their own actions. To learn from what we've done to make their life good..so they can make their own lives good when they are older. To treat people fairly. That ALL LIVES MATTER. I know some of you won't agree with me..that's your choice..as it is ours to raise our kids with this mindset. Your actions have consequences. Work hard. Take care of gear..gear'll take care of you. Don't wait for someone to hand you something. If you want something, go out and WORK hard for it. Don't STEAL it. Nobody gave us anything. We worked for it. My wife took on a lot of debt in student loans to get thru school. We eventually paid it off.  

In as much as I agree there are bad cops out there..there are also bad doctors, nurses, teachers, firefighters, coaches, and so on. They are in every profession. You can't single out an entire group based on the actions of a few. The same goes here for law enforcement. 

Maybe it's time for a Blue Lives Matter thread..what say you Dom?

P.S. Sorry for the long rant..but it's been a long time coming. I could go on but I won't.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2020)

pewpew said:


> I've pretty much stayed out of posting in Off Topic while a handful of you go back n forth in various threads. This hits too close to home though. With friends and family working both the Thin Blue/Red Line, the actions of the shooter..and the "peaceful protesters" in front of St Frances Med Center is absolutely beyond reprehensible.
> I've heard the radio traffic the female deputy puts out after being shot in the face and it's difficult to listen to without a swarm of emotions coming over you. If you've seen the pictures of her..face full of blood..applying a TQ to her partner and still trying to stay in the fight to protect herself and her partner, then you know how bad-ass she is. 14 months on the job. I don't know her prior experience other than she's a mom. She could be the mom of YOUR children. Or YOUR daughter..the mother of YOUR grandkids. I don't know anything either of the 24yr old male deputy other than he's been on the job only a short time as well. Someone I know had recently worked with him at another station and said he's a nice guy. Only been on a short time and just recently transferred to Compton Station.
> Where are all the social justice warriors condemning this act of violence? Where's LeBron James at to speak out about this?
> I saw a side-by-side pic of LeBron being carried off the court with "cramps"..and the female deputy full of blood tending to her wounded partner.
> ...


Great post pewpew...


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

pewpew said:


> I've pretty much stayed out of posting in Off Topic while a handful of you go back n forth in various threads. This hits too close to home though. With friends and family working both the Thin Blue/Red Line, the actions of the shooter..and the "peaceful protesters" in front of St Frances Med Center is absolutely beyond reprehensible.
> I've heard the radio traffic the female deputy puts out after being shot in the face and it's difficult to listen to without a swarm of emotions coming over you. If you've seen the pictures of her..face full of blood..applying a TQ to her partner and still trying to stay in the fight to protect herself and her partner, then you know how bad-ass she is. 14 months on the job. I don't know her prior experience other than she's a mom. She could be the mom of YOUR children. Or YOUR daughter..the mother of YOUR grandkids. I don't know anything either of the 24yr old male deputy other than he's been on the job only a short time as well. Someone I know had recently worked with him at another station and said he's a nice guy. Only been on a short time and just recently transferred to Compton Station.
> Where are all the social justice warriors condemning this act of violence? Where's LeBron James at to speak out about this?
> I saw a side-by-side pic of LeBron being carried off the court with "cramps"..and the female deputy full of blood tending to her wounded partner.
> ...



*THANK YOU FOR YOUR POST.*
*
AND THINK ABOUT WHY I POST THE BELOW SO OFTEN........

*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*



*Eric Garcetti makes me want to heave every time he speaks now....*


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2020)

"I would just like people to think of me as a judge who did the best she could with whatever limited talent I had," Ginsburg said at an event at the University of California Hastings College of Law in 2011, "to keep our country true to what makes it a great nation and to make things a little better than they might have been if I hadn't been there."


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2020)

messy said:


> "I would just like people to think of me as a judge who did the best she could with whatever limited talent I had," Ginsburg said at an event at the University of California Hastings College of Law in 2011, "to keep our country true to what makes it a great nation and to make things a little better than they might have been if I hadn't been there."


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2020)

Goat fucking towel heads,









						Egypt’s Sisi: Freedom of Speech ‘Stops’ When Muslims Are Offended
					

Egyptian President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi said on Wednesday that worldwide freedom of expression “stops” when Muslims are offended.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2020)

What’s the big deal?


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2020)

*PONDER THIS :*
*
A CRIMINAL POLITICAL NETWORK SO EMBEDDED WITHIN THE UNITED STATES THAT
YOU'D HAVE TO SHUT DOWN ELECTION RESULTS TO WEED THEIR FILTHY ASSES*
*OUT........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Un-hitch Health Insurance from Healthcare and both from employment.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nancy, Nancy, Nancy....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301297127780478981


Looks like systemic racism.


----------

